# Random cat chat thread



## feorag

There are a few random threads running though this forum ranging from just "random chat" to "the fatties thread" and "the thinnies thread" where like minded people stay regularly in touch. Being a 'forum fattie' I've been in the fatties thread since it started and it turned into just a few like minded people 'talking' to each other, often about things far removed from diets and the like!

So I thought if it works for fatties, then it could work for catties!! 

There are "post your cat pictures" threads, but no "just talk about your cats or anything else cat connected" threads, so I've decided to start one. Let's see if it takes off or not!!

So those of us who are ailuraphiles and regularly contribute to anything that involves cats in this forum and we all know each other now, let's join together and chat!!!


----------



## JPReptiles

Hi,

We have two cats both toms 'charlie' [ginger] and 'tilly' [white tabby] i think,i am no expert on cats as they are really my OH but i think you may have read my thread *cattery*..

Anyway just saw the thread and thought i would post.

I don't have any pics as yet either,so a bit useless really LOL.

John


----------



## feorag

Yes I read your thread on cattery - you liked the Burmese didn't you!

Just say what you want and post what you want that's the idea. If the thread takes off you'll find a few will stick with it (in my experience) and we'll just end up as forum friends talking about each other and our cats.


----------



## SiUK

this is my new kitten, my girlfreind put a deposit down the other night and we went to have another look at her tonight shes adorable, shes 4 weeks old and we are picking her up in 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Esarosa

At the moment i've just got Libby my 16.5 week old moggy. Had cats my whole life but I suppose she's the first one that is solely my responsibility from day one. I.e. I recently had to have sophie my 17 year old girl put to sleep. I'd had her from three weeks old, but at the time I was only a tot myself. So although she was mine she wasn't solely mine, if that makes any sense. I suppose that's why I panic with everything to do with Libby. Want her brought up well lol.

I can honestly say though i've never owned such a stupidly affectionate cat...well when she's in the mood. She goes from one extreme to the other. She's either wanting cuddles, and will sleep in the most random positions sprawled over you, or she just wants to attack everything. 

I would love another cat at some point, as I loved seeing the way Sophie, harriet & meg interacted (sisters). Even if it was just meg whacking them around the head for eating all their food and not giving her any:roll: ...cats you've got to love em.


----------



## JPReptiles

feorag said:


> Yes I read your thread on cattery - you liked the Burmese didn't you!
> 
> Just say what you want and post what you want that's the idea. If the thread takes off you'll find a few will stick with it (in my experience) and we'll just end up as forum friends talking about each other and our cats.


Yes,i think the burmese are stunning.

I really like the bengals also..

John


----------



## Esarosa

Mephitis said:


> Yes,i think the burmese are stunning.
> 
> I really like the bengals also..
> 
> John


Aye I would love a snow spotted/rosetted bengal female. However, off reading around they sound like they do better alone, so if we did get a second cat probably not a good choice :? suppose every cat is different though.

Any suggestions for cats that (generally) can do well with others?


----------



## JPReptiles

Katiexx said:


> Aye I would love a snow spotted/rosetted bengal female. However, off reading around they sound like they do better alone, so if we did get a second cat probably not a good choice :? suppose every cat is different though.
> 
> Any suggestions for cats that (generally) can do well with others?


I have never really gone out to buy a cat,one of ares has been here forever LOL, and the other was a rescue.

My OH likes the snow spotted bengals and i have to agree with her.

If we did not have two already,no doubt we would have one of them.

John


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Aye I would love a snow spotted/rosetted bengal female. However, off reading around they sound like they do better alone, so if we did get a second cat probably not a good choice :? suppose every cat is different though.
> 
> Any suggestions for cats that (generally) can do well with others?


Some breeds of cat are much more sociable than others. In my own experience Siamese and Orientals like Siamese and Orientals, but don't much care for other breeds!! My Somalis are not particularly sociable with each other, but are very people oriented. If I went into my bedroom now and all 5 were on my bed, none of the Somalis would be touching! The only cat who will be touching another will be the Siamese, who will be almost lying on top of Harry (who's the soft touch of the family) and that's cos she sees him as her own personal animated hot water bottle!! It was the same when we had 10. The siamese and orientals would all be lying in a pile together and the somalis would all be lying separately!!

Here's a perfect example. Soft hearted Aby lying on the bean bag minding his own business - along comes 2 Siamese and an Oriental looking for a hot water bottle!! Luna (by then the only Siamese/oriental in the house) was devastated when he died but quickly worked out who was the next 'daftest' cat in the house - Enter Harry!! God knows what she'll do when we lose him, cos the other 3 won't tolerate her!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I have a photo of my Siamese all heaped up in a furry bed, I will see if Steve can scan it in. Its so much like yours. I think this si a great thread to start:2thumb:


----------



## vonnie

Count me in. It'll be good to have other cat-mad peeps to tell when my two have done something daft, instead of boring the OH with it :lol2:

Mine are rescue girls, and about 8 now. I'll post a pic when I find a good one.


----------



## feorag

Well we all talk together anyway on any cat thread that comes up, so why can't we all just chat about anything?

I know loads of people with Siamese and Orientals that are always piled in a heap like that - you'd NEVER see that with my Somalis - that's for sure!!! 

Yes, the pictures in and any stories or things that your cats get up to and anything else really. Whatever!!!

And as much as it pains me to leave you :whistling2: I'm off to my bed cos I'm cream crackered!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey fellow cat lovers!

I have 2 Siamese cats! Zander is a 2 year old cream point boy. Clio is a Chocolate tortie point girl, Zander's little sister.

Here is a pic of them settling down to watch telly with my Jack Russell Terrier Joe & my other half!


----------



## freekygeeky

count me in!!!
I have had a few cats, including (who are now dead, r.i.p) candy, baldrick, abbott. I now have, ginger and zingi, both ginger toms 
i have a thing for gingers!! 
tommorrow i have a meetigni with a fostering (wood green) kittens, i hope that goes through, i will update when i have had my meeting


----------



## feorag

Morning cat lovers! Gina, I thought it wouldn't be long before you joined us!

I'm off to work in a minute so keep the chat coming. I normally work on Fridays at a wildlife care centre, but today I'm looking after wildlife of a different sort - 2 children aged 1½ and 3½! I usually look after them every Tuesday, but this week the other childminder is moving house and so I've had them for 3 days! That's why I was cream crackered last night!! 

And how did I meet their mother? Well I sold her a kitten 15 years ago from Leyla's first litter and we've been friends ever since!! She bought the sorrel girl on the far right - Mitzi!!










By the way everyone, if this thread is going to work why don't those of you (like me) whose user name isn't their actually name tell us what your name is so we know who we're talking to! As you can see from my signature I'm Eileen!


----------



## Shell195

People call me Shell which is short for Michelle. Got my first cat at 18 years old as parents wouldnt let me have one and it became an obsession.I kept getting told when you have your own house you can have what you want so I did just that :lol2:


----------



## Athravan

My cats still haven't grown! Since I posted the thread worrying about their weight I've been monitoring their size and they just aren't growing. I think they have peaked, they are almost a year old and are the size of everyone elses 6 month kittens (except for feeling like a brick!) I am calling them the mini-cats now.

They used to sit on each other as kittens but to be honest they will tolerate an occasional joint wash now but mostly if one tries to come up to the other one's sleeping spot she gets whacked on the head with a paw.

Jack & Sparrow are my first personal cats but I lived with 5 when I was at my mums, she has Kitty (18), Holly (8), Damson (10), Pixie (15) & Taz (12) - all moggy strays we took pity on. She put her foot down a few years back at 5 though so as not to look like the mad cat lady.


----------



## Chelle230

my baby ragdoll Beau, he's a bit bigger now, about 5 months old, also have a long haired black moggy, who's about 6 years, don't see her much, she's a bit of a loner and sleeps in the airing cupboard all day.

we've always had cats, neither my mum nor me could not have at least one in the house


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> People call me Shell which is short for Michelle. Got my first cat at 18 years old as parents wouldnt let me have one and it became an obsession.I kept getting told when you have your own house you can have what you want so I did just that :lol2:


You know Shell the similarities between us is amazing! My mother wouldn't let me have _anything_ when I lived at home. I desperately wanted a dog, but she wouldn't let me and she told me exactly the same. Strangely enough she finally capitulated when I was 18!! So I was 18 when I got my first dog. When I married and left home I got my first Afghan and then when I bought my second Afghan, giving me 3 dogs, together with a budgie, a hamster and a pair of breeding gerbils, she said "Don't you think you've got enough, why would you want more?" and I said "Cos you told me I could!" She couldn't answer that one! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:rotfl: Sounds like me


----------



## Pouchie

Here is my 20lb Maine ****, Tobias. 

6 years ago I moved out and bought a little flat. It was just me and Tobias back then.

Just 1 year later I met Jay, we bought a house, got Jesse (Tobias' half brother, a red silver tabby) and now we have over 80 animals and a baby!

How things change.


----------



## Pouchie

Oh and here is another one.. 4 years old and almost fully grown. He was a bit wet from my nephews having a water fight! lol


----------



## Shell195

I must post a pic of my coony boy Elmo Hes a Silver Tabby and now aged nearly 3years.He is nowhere near as big as your boy but I do know we joke that we paid £350 for the biggest alley cat ever.He is a bully and torments my little choc Tortie Tinkerbell by running at her so she screams and runs away.He only likes me and ignores everyone else and is definately not a cuddle cat. I must weigh him but he keeps himself fit and trim so he can jump out of bedroom windows and over 6 ft catproof fences without touching the top. He gives me nightmares:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Why do cats have a thing about going under heat lamps or reading lamps? As soon as you open a viv and tub the snake to clean them out she's in the bloomin viv...lies down under heat lamp and goes to sleep.. friggin nutter!

Gorgeous cat pouchie, t'other half would love a Maine ****. Says he wants one of those 'monster size cats' he's so technical bless him :razz:


----------



## Pouchie

:lol2: Tobias is just amazing he is the most docile cat ever. 

He is half UK lines and half American.

Well the Brits go for type and the Americans go for SIZE so he has the best of both worlds. I don't deserve him really because I had him neutered and I don't do 'shows' so he has never even been shown. 

His grandfather is 28lbs mg:.. and no... he is not fat!


----------



## Esarosa

a 28lb cat...crikey bet your lap would ache after a while with that bugger. Other halfs in love with that idea though. Aw that'd dwarf libby bless her, she's only dead small at the moment.


----------



## Amalthea

Just found this thread!  I'm Jen and lurve my puddy tats!!! I have two moggies: Louis (who I am almost positive has ragdoll in him somewhere) and Kallie (who has very definite oriental lines). I am trying to talk my hubby into buying me a third (found a blue eyed white fluff ball in Bolton... *dream kitty*), but I seriously doubt it'll work. Louis was dumped outside my old work in a shoe box with his brother and sister (who both went to friends)... They were about 5 weeks old and fit in the palm of my hand. And Kallie was from an accidental litter of another friend's.


----------



## housecat

I have three cats. Abby we have had since a kitten, George was in a rescue but no one wanted him as he had just lost his leg. He came home with us and is the best decision I ever made. (he is wonderful). Lucy, I fostered as she was at the rescue but was pining and starving herself. She was not expected to live but picked up and then we couldn't let her go. lol. (I was not very good at fostering!! lol)
George was diagnosed with diabetes in october, 2006 but proved impossible to get his BGs under control (still is). George was eventually diagnosed with acromegaly/gigantism (pituitry tumour)and is part of a trial at the RVC. He had radiotherapy a year ago. His last brain scan showed that the tumour had not shrunk but had not increased in size either. His growth hormone levels are still through the roof (sadly). Having another CT scan in a few weeks.
Despite all his problems, George is the happiest and most loving of all three of my cats. I will try and post photos lol.


----------



## Alice

I have one cat. A 19 year old tortie and white moggy. She's a beautiful cat and I don't know what i'd do without her, she's been with me since I was 1. She's deaf now and dribbles a bit due to her age and she went a little thin for a while. But her weight is going up lately. We lost her daughter about 5 years ago (age nearly 13, also a tortie and white) to antifreeze poisoning (or so the vet thought).:sad: 
They used to sleep cuddled up together and you wouldn't know where one ended and the other began. I do often wonder if she gets lonely but I know she'd hate it if we got another cat now. 
Playing with string on the stairs (she still plays like a kitten):- 








and just to prove that the top of the vivarium is the best place to sleep:-


----------



## Esarosa

Aw bless her she looks lovely. Really good age as well. I do have a soft spot for torties. Our next door neighbour back in Oldham used to have 4 torty females..they were absolutely bonkers but beautiful cats.


----------



## ditta

ninja and spaghetti enters the cat thread:lol2:

as some will know we have two ginger kitties almost 5 months old now, and their personalities are so different its untrue. ninja is part persian, he doesnt torment the love birds (unlike spaggy) he doesnt try to eat anoles (unlike spaggy) he doesnt bring in earthworms through the catflap for you to stand on with bare feet (unlike spaggy) he doesnt terrorise the dogs (unlike spaggy), you get the picture emerging here:lol2:

spaghetti is totally bonkers!!! he came from quizical cat on here, but hes the most loving kitty wen hes tired, he squidges and licks you when hes tired and just wants total attention and cuddles, he does seem to spend alot of his day running up and down the tree in back garden, bless him

together ninja and spaghetti are the most wonderful kitties we have had the pleasure of spending time with, endless fun and so giving, (sharing their earthworms with us) :whip: 

its so nice to chat about our kitties and reading the 'tails' of everyone elses too.
will post pics shortly:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta

ninja asleep:flrt:









ninja the parrot with mummy cat









spaghetti sitting still for once:flrt:









together:flrt::flrt:
ninja is the lighter one


----------



## feorag

Pouchie said:


> He is half UK lines and half American.


My 'cat breeder head' is in place and I'm curious to know who bred him! Do you mind telling me?



Athravan said:


> My cats still haven't grown! Since I posted the thread worrying about their weight I've been monitoring their size and they just aren't growing. I think they have peaked, they are almost a year old and are the size of everyone elses 6 month kittens (except for feeling like a brick!) I am calling them the mini-cats now.
> 
> They used to sit on each other as kittens but to be honest they will tolerate an occasional joint wash now but mostly if one tries to come up to the other one's sleeping spot she gets whacked on the head with a paw.
> 
> Jack & Sparrow are my first personal cats but I lived with 5 when I was at my mums, she has Kitty (18), Holly (8), Damson (10), Pixie (15) & Taz (12) - all moggy strays we took pity on. She put her foot down a few years back at 5 though so as not to look like the mad cat lady.


That's interesting - that they have reached full size, but they do weigh an average weight for an adult Burmese, if I remember rightly. 

Again just curious, but "Jack and Sparrow" are they male and female (can't remember for the life of me what you said in earlier threads about what sex they were)


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Just found this thread!


Hi Jen! Was hoping you'd join in!!



ditta said:


> as some will know we have two ginger kitties almost 5 months old now, and their personalities are so different its untrue. ninja is part persian, he doesnt torment the love birds (unlike spaggy) he doesnt try to eat anoles (unlike spaggy) he doesnt bring in earthworms through the catflap for you to stand on with bare feet (unlike spaggy) he doesnt terrorise the dogs (unlike spaggy), you get the picture emerging here:lol2:
> 
> spaghetti is totally bonkers!!! he came from quizical cat on here, but hes the most loving kitty wen hes tired, he squidges and licks you when hes tired and just wants total attention and cuddles, he does seem to spend alot of his day running up and down the tree in back garden, bless him
> 
> together ninja and spaghetti are the most wonderful kitties we have had the pleasure of spending time with, endless fun and so giving, (sharing their earthworms with us) :whip:
> 
> its so nice to chat about our kitties and reading the 'tails' of everyone elses too.
> will post pics shortly


And welcome too Ditta and Cat.

As far as Ninja is concerned the answer's in your post - he's half persian!! Dare I say it but Persians do have a tendency to be a bit thick (not a lot of room for a brain in that very short head!). 

Now all the persian owners are gonna come gunning for me!!! :bash:


----------



## Athravan

Jack and Sparrow are girls :blush: I named them, after my favourite captain of course... after i was told by the nurse when I got them they were 2 boys (but they were, very very young). Things went slightly awry when 5 months later I took them to have the "snip" only to be told I had two girls. They knew their names by then of course! I still call them he sometimes because i'm so used to thinking they are boys.

This is sparrow a few weeks ago. She is sitting on an A4 sized set of drawers for size comparison.










and after the flash woke her up..


----------



## Amalthea

Will have to dig out some pics of the two furballs that call me their slave *lol* Although, I do prefer "Mommy"


----------



## groovy chick

Hey guys. My name is Amanda i have 3 cats. Oldest is Teeny, she is nearly 4 and was the first pet i got when i left my mum and dads. I got her from the cpl. Then 3 weeks later i went back and picked up little Bow. She was born on xmas day. Shes also nearly 4. I picked her because she had 7 siblings but when i went to visit at weekends she was the only would who would just sit in their bed just looking about the rest would be climbing all over you lol i guess i thought she was a little bit slow :blush: . Shes the best behaved out of my cats, except when she bites your nose at 4 in the morning looking for food  Then 2 years ago my OH's mums cats had kittens so i just had to have one of the pure white fur balls. Hes a complete nutter. The son of satan lol. I said a while ago that there would be no more furrys but id really love a bengal or a cross. They are just stunning :flrt:


----------



## sahunk

woooooo! im getting two bengal kittens! cant wait! im soooooo exited!


----------



## Titch1980

not read the whole thread yet but i intend to, lol.


i have 4 girls, we have Misty who is 5 she is grey and white, then Kizzy (Mistys daughter) who is almost 4 and is tortie and white, then Lilly she is a tortie and is just over 2 and Saffy who is tabby with ginger and white patches and she is just 2 i was told when i bought her she was a bengal cross, but im not sure how true that is as i was also told she was spayed (she is almost ready to "drop" a litter of kittens) and that she was vax'd although i never got any proof of that either.


----------



## cs3ae

Hi I have three cats all moggies. A ginger tom called Aslan, Black and white tom called Eric and a white female called amelia.
My parents currently have nine


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I totally agree about the Persian comment although Bailey is quite bright for a fuzzball. Some gorgeous kittys on here. I have a tiny female cat she is black with a white spot on her chest and a curly tail, she is called Fudge as when she was a kitten she was chocolate brown.Very talkative little cat she is now about 7 years old and is like a 6 month old kitten but fatter:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

Saffy 









Lilly









Kizzy









Misty


----------



## Shell195

Introducing my 15 cats
Purdy-Oriental Lilac 
Boebee-Devon Rex
Chewie-Devon Rex Variant
Elmo-Mainecoon
Bailey-Persian
Oscar-Ginger
Jasper-Colourpoint Moggy
Sasha-Grey semi feral
Fudge-Black
Inky-Black semi feral
Inca-Black semi feral
Tia-Black semi feral (tipped ear)
Tinkerbell-Choc Tortie
Honey-White/Tortie
Boo-White deaf


----------



## Shell195

Hey rachel pretty cats.Did you get Lily off Melinda ages ago as she is a stunning cat and looks familiar


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> And welcome too Ditta and Cat.
> 
> As far as Ninja is concerned the answer's in your post - he's half persian!! Dare I say it but Persians do have a tendency to be a bit thick (not a lot of room for a brain in that very short head!).
> 
> Now all the persian owners are gonna come gunning for me!!! :bash:


another persian trait ninja has is he never shuts up!!!! hes so vocal, specially wen hes hungry, spaggy doesnt really talk to us but spends hours talking to the mice, lizards, and all the crickets he finds.......well before he eats them:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Athravan said:


> Jack and Sparrow are girls :blush: I named them, after my favourite captain of course... after i was told by the nurse when I got them they were 2 boys (but they were, very very young). Things went slightly awry when 5 months later I took them to have the "snip" only to be told I had two girls. They knew their names by then of course! I still call them he sometimes because i'm so used to thinking they are boys.
> 
> This is sparrow a few weeks ago. She is sitting on an A4 sized set of drawers for size comparison.


Yes I thought they were both girls and kinda remembered there was some confusion over the sex after you'd had them a while, but just couldn't remember! Still can't really tell whether they are small or not, but I did forward you that e-mail my Burmese breeder friend sent me saying that they looked a normal size to her.

Hey! Rach, wondered when you'd arrive!!

Everyone else - welcome and get some piccies of these cats up so we can all see them, please???


----------



## Esarosa

Will try to get some more up to date ones of Libby later on. I have a slight problem though....the only decent pictures I get of her tend to be asleep as it's the only time she sits still...i'll try my best though!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I totally agree about the Persian comment although Bailey is quite bright for a fuzzball.


Have to say that comment wasn't based on malice in any way - it was based on research and fact!! 




Shell195 said:


> Introducing my 15 cats
> Purdy-Oriental Lilac
> Boebee-Devon Rex
> Chewie-Devon Rex Variant
> Elmo-Mainecoon
> Bailey-Persian
> Oscar-Ginger
> Jasper-Colourpoint Moggy
> Sasha-Grey semi feral
> Fudge-Black
> Inky-Black semi feral
> Inca-Black semi feral
> Tia-Black semi feral (tipped ear)
> Tinkerbell-Choc Tortie
> Honey-White/Tortie
> Boo-White deaf


Photographs, Please!! (now there's a challenge for you!!) :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> Hey rachel pretty cats.Did you get Lily off Melinda ages ago as she is a stunning cat and looks familiar


hiya, no, i was thinking about rehoming her due to this estate and melinda was interested but now we are buying our own home i can kee them all, yeay! lol


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> Yes I thought they were both girls and kinda remembered there was some confusion over the sex after you'd had them a while, but just couldn't remember! Still can't really tell whether they are small or not, but I did forward you that e-mail my Burmese breeder friend sent me saying that they looked a normal size to her.
> 
> Hey! Rach, wondered when you'd arrive!!
> 
> Everyone else - welcome and get some piccies of these cats up so we can all see them, please???


hello feorag, yep im here :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Anyone watching "Pussies Galore" on Channel 4 now. I'm recording it cos I'm on here, but my friend has just rung to see if I knew it was on. She says there's Sphynx on it Shell!!

The woman who has made this followed my friend in her run up to the Supreme Cat Show, filmed her and her cat at home and at another show and then the Supreme Show, but hasn't been able to 'sell' the programme.

My friend says she won't be in this one, cos the woman has gone for the 'extreme' people (I think she was meaning nutters, but being kind! :lol2

Anyway I'm off downstairs to start watching it now!


----------



## Shell195

Lol yep I remember now.It must be my age Im getting very confused now Im 49 :lol2: Glad you can keep her as she is gorgeous


----------



## Amalthea

Will add pics once photobucket decides to play nice. It isn't showing me the pics and since I don't have any of them titled, I've no idea which links I am copying *lol*


----------



## Brat

I have had a few cats growing up. We had a little tabby kitten as our first ever cat but within weeks she was run over and killed. Talk about devastated, I was only about 6 at the time I think.
A few years later we got two kittens, Sooty (Mine) and Sparky (My sister's) They were brothers. I think I mauled Sooty a bit too much (My Sister nicknamed me Elmyra for that) so he wouldn't sit on my knee  Sparky was awesome, he loved our Dalmation, Sabre who was getting old.. Sabre had a wart on his eye that Sparky would sit there and lick while kneading the dog's face lol, he'd just sit there and let him do it.
Sooty and Sparky died within approx a year when they were 8 and 9 due to various illnesses.. Kidney and liver failure and cat cancer or something? Gutted  Wasn't allowed another after that.. When I lived with my ex, I wasn't allowed anything feathered or furry either 
So, few moths back when I got my own place.. First thing I did was buy a parrot and my mad little kitten, Baby!
I have so many scratches, it's unreal.. But he's a loving cat at the same time. He thinks its playtime ALL the time! He's a housecat, I dont wanna have to find him on the side of the road or wonder where he is all the time.. plus, I dont have a garden!
His favourite place to sit is on the keyboard of the laptop, which is really helpful lol.. Failing that, he climbs up the Parrot cage and lies on top with his legs hanging inside!
He lives upto his name too, cries at me as soon as I get in, sleeps on my bed at night and likes to lie upside down in my arms. He hates being shut in a room, I accidentally shut him in the spare room once then noticed his paw under the door (There's a bit of a gap lol) attempting to get out!

I was told he was a girl when I got him and thought nothing more of it until he got his winky out hence all the pink things and girly name lol


----------



## Titch1980

some more pics here
firstly of Simba, we found him earlier this year in the shed (mum must have been a feral) we got some of the kitten milk from pets @ home and a bottle etc and i hand fed him every 2 hours for a week, one morning i woke up and he was not good  had fluid coming from his nose and mouth and wasnt very responsive, took him straight to the vets who told me he was roughly 3-4weeks and she said he sounded as though he had a heart problem(cant remember what it was now) and it would be best to pts i stood an cried and hugged him for a while(all the time she was looking at me as though i was an idiot for falling for this little feral boy after only a week) and i stayed as he drifted into his "sleep" 
i often wonder if i had thought ahead maybe we could have saved him even if it meant meds for the rest of his lfe, but keep thinking maybe as he was a feral she just wanted to put him down well thats how i feel it was when i look back anyway :'( 
cat and ditta yours reminds me of him which is why i love seeing pics of him (i think its spagetti) cos i always imagine its how Simba would have been.













































he was soooooo tiny and yes we only had one week, but i miss him so much.


next Felix a little boy who was sent to me to look after earlier this year when my Misty went missing, he was sent to me to keep me occupied until she came home and then we found his owner and took him home 





































We miss him too although he too was only here for a week, but we know he is healthy and happy living with his owners behind us.


----------



## Titch1980

cat and ditta its actually ninja not spagetti that reminds me of Simba


----------



## feorag

Brat said:


>


I do believe he's grown already from when you got him - he looks quite big now!!

Rach - was it cardiomyopathy that the vet said the kitten had? If it was, then it was very unlikely to survive to adulthood, although some do, but not many!


----------



## Shell195

And he has a cheeky face. Sooooooo what did you all think of Pussies Galore then


----------



## feorag

I can see why my friend wasn't included in that programme!! :whistling2:

I know she did follow a few show people in the run up to the Supreme Cat Show, which was probably why she filmed the woman with the Chinny, but they really were the extreme end of the spectrum, weren't they?


Did you have a little Sphynx-fest???


----------



## Titch1980

hi feorag, no that wasn't it. I know if i read/heard it again though i would definately recognise it. sorry not much good am i, lol


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> hi feorag, no that wasn't it. I know if i read/heard it again though i would definately recognise it. sorry not much good am i, lol


No probs, was just curious as to what it might be. I've known of kittens to have heart murmurs when they're very young which they have actually grown out of, although of course not all do.


----------



## Shell195

Makes me want a Sphynx more more:whistling2: Now Ste my OH is getting bored talking about them:devil:


----------



## Esarosa

Okay not to clog up your other thread shell. But a question to cat owners out there who have experience of sphynx'

Due to their severe lack of hair do they struggle to keep warm? If that's the case do you get people putting clothes on them like they do the hairless dogs? 

Sorry daft question but i'm intrigued. So annoyed I missed that cat programme earlier too, was watching soaps


----------



## Shell195

No worries Im as interested as you are.It appears they are warmer than other cats as they feel like suede.That program will probably be on the internet soon


----------



## feorag

I think the point is that they feel much warmer to the touch because there isn't the 'insulation' of coat to keep the heat in, so they lose heat much more than normal coated cats and so can be chilled very easily.

This is one of the reason why GCCF refused to recognise them when they were first imported into this country - they felt our climate was too cold for them.

So they are considered to be an indoor cat in this country, but when you consider that when we get good weather, i.e. 20oC plus, it's not that much hotter than it is in some of the northern American states. 

So maybe they're OK to be outside in that weather, but not to roam free in case they get lost or trapped etc. I do think that some people put wee coats on them like they use on hairless dogs and dogs which have just been clipped to help keep them warm if they go outside.


----------



## Brat

Eileen, that pic of Baby is an old one from when I first got him (When I say old, I mean a month ago though lol)

I've just taken some new ones of him, not sure if he's grown as you dont really notice when you're with them daily..
He's obsessed with the light pull for the shower in the bathroom;












In his little corner of my bedroom;











Playing with his toy;










Nat


----------



## Esarosa

Wow he looks like he's grown loads! Loving his socks too.


----------



## Brat

Do you think so? I really cant tell if he has or not. My Bro-in-law wont stop calling him "Boots" because of his little white feet. He doesn't think its masculine for him to be shouting "Baby" lol :lol:


----------



## vonnie

Rach, your kitten with the heart condition got me thinking about a couple of medical things.

My two girls (Inca and Maya) came from a cat rescue. I'd gone there with an idea in my head of a smokey grey kitten, but not the time of year, and all they had ready for rehoming were 2 girls they guessed were about a year, probably sisters, and wanted to rehome together.

Well once I heard they'd been found sealed in a cardboard box in a wheelie bin (and I don't even want to think what would have happened if their meows hadn't been heard) I just couldn't leave them there.

Plus they had been brought in to the shelter on my birthday, so I just think it was meant to be 

Anyway ... they were ill when they arrived at the shelter. Calici virus (?). Underwieght too. I can't belive how tiny they were looking back, and that was after a month of treatment before they were fit to rehome. We were told they'd always be carriers, shouldn't be vaccinated for it unless they have a test first because it's a live vaccine and could set them off again, and that it's endemic in strays.

Have never really heard it mentioned before. Just wondered who else had come accross it?

And then heart problems ... Well they're house cats, ever since they've been with us. But a few years ago they had to go into a cattery (the one and only time) and so we had to get them checked over at the vets and make sure vacs up to date etc. The check-up apparently showed they both have heart murmurs!

Well I'd never have guessed. They ran through the symptoms and I didn't recognise any of them. They recommended regular medication. And, well it wasn't the money, if they're ill I'll pay for anything. I've taken a flipping chicken there and come away with heart medication ffs :lol2: But I came away saying that if they showed any signs of a heart problem THEN I'd be back for a prescription. 

I do think sometimes they can be very pessimistic. I was told that hen would be lucky to last a couple of weeks. I had to stop the medication becasue it was too stressful giving it her. She lasted over 6 months.

God I'm waffling, sorry. I blame the wine!!

Keep those pics coming everyone. I can't get enough of them :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I watched the Pussies Galore programme & thought that woman in Snowdonia with 84 cats was completely loopy! 
:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

gah tried tempting madam all night but everytime I put my phone any where near her she tries attacking it, or literally just moving out of the way of it. So for now here are some old pics of her...well 6 weeks ago. Will persist in getting more pictures as soon as she co-operates, any tips on how to get her to sit still? I tried bribery with food but she then just proceeded to bat my hand to try and knock it out :roll:

anyways here's bugger lugs (6 weeks ago when we first got her)

























Crikey I always say she's teeny but looking at that last picture she's definately ALOT bigger than when we got her, she looks dwarfed on my pc chair & very old orthopedic cushion!


----------



## feorag

Brat said:


> Do you think so? I really cant tell if he has or not. My Bro-in-law wont stop calling him "Boots" because of his little white feet. He doesn't think its masculine for him to be shouting "Baby" lol :lol:


My husband was the same! :lol2: When we got our Havana he was registered as Moondial chocolate fudge and I was just gonna call him Fudge, but my husband said "if you think I'm standing at the front door shouting Fudge, you can think again"!



vonnie said:


> Anyway ... they were ill when they arrived at the shelter. Calici virus (?). Underwieght too. I can't belive how tiny they were looking back, and that was after a month of treatment before they were fit to rehome. We were told they'd always be carriers, shouldn't be vaccinated for it unless they have a test first because it's a live vaccine and could set them off again, and that it's endemic in strays.


If it was Calici virus then this isn't technically true. If you remove the risk of re-infection calicic virus will leave a cat's system in 2 years, so I was told by the top feline virologist at Briston University many years ago. Herpes virus on the other hand stays in the system forever, reactivating when the cat is stressed for about 10-14 days and then going dormant again. Funny vet you've got there lady - reading about the heart murmour!! How far up North Northumberland are you? Just curious!!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I watched the Pussies Galore programme & thought that woman in Snowdonia with 84 cats was completely loopy!
> :lol2:


Like I said, my friend said the programme maker obviously picked the 'extremes', which of course sells papers and TV programmes!! :lol2:

Katie, bugger lugs is gorgeous!!!


----------



## vonnie

feorag said:


> Funny vet you've got there lady - reading about the heart murmour!! How far up North Northumberland are you? Just curious!!


I know! To be fair though I've never seen him again and they're usually great there. And I'm just outside Alnwick * waves* lol

That's good to know about the virus because I was told it could flare up if they were stressed (like herpes), and it never has. There again, they're a pair of spoilt rotten house cats. What have they got to be stressed about ???


----------



## Titch1980

well Saffy is still here and waiting for these babies to pop out, lol
she was laid on the bed with me this morning and one of the kittens was under my hand and felt as if it was big enough to be born so maybe hopefully sometime this week. *fingers crossed*


----------



## feorag

vonnie said:


> I know! To be fair though I've never seen him again and they're usually great there. And I'm just outside Alnwick * waves* lol
> 
> That's good to know about the virus because I was told it could flare up if they were stressed (like herpes), and it never has. There again, they're a pair of spoilt rotten house cats. What have they got to be stressed about ???


Well Alnwick - I can nearly spit to there (well - bit of an exaggeration, but you're not far). I work at Ulgham which is even nearer and I'm often at Felton visiting my friend who lives there.

That's definitely what she told me. It was one of my breeding queens who tested positive for it and she said that if I stopped showing and breeding and kept all my cats at home for 2 years then the calici would go, but unless the stud owner was prepared to test their cat, then she or any of my other queens could pick it up again as soon as I mated them and also any of them could pick it up again as soon as I went to a show! Not a lot of choice there then!! Many years ago vets attended a cat show and swabbed all the entries - approximately 60% of them tested position for calici.

It's worth remembering though there are many different strains of calici virus and you only vaccinate against one of them, whereas there's only one herpes and once infected that stays in their system for life.

Rach - I didn't know Saffy was pregnant - have you posted that somewhere and I've missed it???


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> Well Alnwick - I can nearly spit to there (well - bit of an exaggeration, but you're not far). I work at Ulgham which is even nearer and I'm often at Felton visiting my friend who lives there.
> 
> That's definitely what she told me. It was one of my breeding queens who tested positive for it and she said that if I stopped showing and breeding and kept all my cats at home for 2 years then the calici would go, but unless the stud owner was prepared to test their cat, then she or any of my other queens could pick it up again as soon as I mated them and also any of them could pick it up again as soon as I went to a show! Not a lot of choice there then!! Many years ago vets attended a cat show and swabbed all the entries - approximately 60% of them tested position for calici.
> 
> It's worth remembering though there are many different strains of calici virus and you only vaccinate against one of them, whereas there's only one herpes and once infected that stays in their system for life.
> 
> Rach - I didn't know Saffy was pregnant - have you posted that somewhere and I've missed it???


hiya eileen yeah i said it in my first post on this thread  i got her believing she was spayed:bash:


----------



## feorag

Oops! How did I miss that???


----------



## Titch1980

lol, dunno. but..................she's STILL fat it seems ages and im sure its about 5 weeks ago that i noticed she was getting fat


----------



## Shell195

When she kittens and they are mobile you will have to post pics


----------



## Titch1980

oh i will be dont you worry about that, lol, i have a great camera now so there will be millions, hehe!


----------



## freekygeeky

well i had my meeting with the fostererrrrrrr and he said im ready to go, he will give me trainign when and if i need it. i will be the one who looks after the kittens lone or in a group, with or without the mum, and mums who are about to give birth...exciting/scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
how will i not get attatched i do not know.

anyway... my two !!

first ginger!








two seater sofa! he is MASSIVE








cosy!








after his opp










and zingi








he wa salseep like this with his leg in the air, the flash woke him up!








phhhfttt








he sleeps oddly!








his first experience with the snow as a kitten on a lead! not happy"








new to the outside(still on a lead)








brilliant face! MINE ALL MINE








i could ogo on and on and on and on..


the day we got zingi










last september!!!


i seriously coudl go on and on but i wont!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> ninja the parrot with mummy cat


im gunna kill her when she gets out of bed for postin this pic!!!! i couldnt look more hidious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

just realised cat, its the one in your sig that reminds me of our little Simba

ETA: you dont look hideous at all


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> well i had my meeting with the fostererrrrrrr and he said im ready to go, he will give me trainign when and if i need it. i will be the one who looks after the kittens lone or in a group, with or without the mum, and mums who are about to give birth...exciting/scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> how will i not get attatched i do not know.


Wow!! Be prepared for some serious hard work and lack of sleep if you are looking after kittens without their mum! It's bloody hard work - trust me!! By the time you've fed and toiletted them all, it's time to start again in the early days!

Get excited by all means, but be afraid - be very afraid!!! :lol2:




xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im gunna kill her when she gets out of bed for postin this pic!!!! i couldnt look more hidious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


No you don't!! You just look like someone who's happy cos they've got a cat on their shoulder instead of a parrot!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Hey Cat you look like a Daz commercial. I let my cat walk all over my white shirt but Daz removes all stains:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Wow!! Be prepared for some serious hard work and lack of sleep if you are looking after kittens without their mum! It's bloody hard work - trust me!! By the time you've fed and toiletted them all, it's time to start again in the early days!
> 
> Get excited by all means, but be afraid - be very afraid!!! :lol2:


very affraid.
but most likley i will have the mum too... but how many kittens will i be expecting?lol....worried very worried. lol
but excited... lol


----------



## Brat

I want Zingi! I NEED a ginger cat! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

lol turst me... he looks cute... but he is a devil!! :devil: true to his gingerness!!

lol




Brat said:


> I want Zingi! I NEED a ginger cat! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> very affraid.
> but most likley i will have the mum too... but how many kittens will i be expecting?lol....worried very worried. lol
> but excited... lol


Well that's like saying how long is a piece of string! :lol2:

Look at the kitten threads on here, we've had cats with 1 kitten, 2 kittens, 3, 4 and 5!! 

You'll enjoy it, it's great fun, but there is a huge responsibility and a lot of worry that comes along with it, for the kittens' health and safety and the mortality rate that is inevitable in some cases.

I was just warning you that if you take on kittens to hand rear that it is extremely hard work and very tiring.

In the begnning when I started breeding and I'm such a softie and worried about how I was going to part with them when the time came (especially bearing in mind that we have to keep ours for 13 weeks, by which time all their little personalities and endearing traits are showing!) I decided not to name mine. So they became No.1, No.2, No.3 etc in the order they were born, or the "usual girl", "usual boy", "sorrel girl" etc etc. They were never given a name or called anything but that until their new owner chose it or until they left. In some way it kept them apart from being a member of our family and made me aware all along that they weren't mine and would be leaving.

Funnily enough the first kitten I actually gave a name to when he was born was Harry and look what happened - I kept him!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

lol  well i said i woudl onyl do hand fed kittens in the holidays when i can get up and feed ever hour etc...the onyl thing is teh attatchment, i will have to think of them as numbers i really will. lol. the other thing is i have to keep them in one room. and not let ginger or zingi know they are there. as i said to my dad though, would you prefer me stayign up late playign with kittens or staying up late getting pissed....he didnt comment on that!! !lol
i am on the look out for a large mesh 6 x 6 ish lookign cage type thing..... that makes no sense i know... but when i got zingi they had him in this cage like thing... it had no bottom... and the top comes off ... a little like a HUGEEEEEEE run for a quiene pig.... i know what i mean!! anyway... ill shut it now lol... i am on the look out for one of them for night time.. and or when im out... 


anyway... when i get them.. youll be the first to know!!!!!!!



feorag said:


> Well that's like saying how long is a piece of string! :lol2:
> 
> Look at the kitten threads on here, we've had cats with 1 kitten, 2 kittens, 3, 4 and 5!!
> 
> You'll enjoy it, it's great fun, but there is a huge responsibility and a lot of worry that comes along with it, for the kittens' health and safety and the mortality rate that is inevitable in some cases.
> 
> I was just warning you that if you take on kittens to hand rear that it is extremely hard work and very tiring.
> 
> In the begnning when I started breeding and I'm such a softie and worried about how I was going to part with them when the time came (especially bearing in mind that we have to keep ours for 13 weeks, by which time all their little personalities and endearing traits are showing!) I decided not to name mine. So they became No.1, No.2, No.3 etc in the order they were born, or the "usual girl", "usual boy", "sorrel girl" etc etc. They were never given a name or called anything but that until their new owner chose it or until they left. In some way it kept them apart from being a member of our family and made me aware all along that they weren't mine and would be leaving.
> 
> Funnily enough the first kitten I actually gave a name to when he was born was Harry and look what happened - I kept him!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> lol  well i said i woudl onyl do hand fed kittens in the holidays when i can get up and feed ever hour etc...the onyl thing is teh attatchment, i will have to think of them as numbers i really will. lol. the other thing is i have to keep them in one room. and not let ginger or zingi know they are there. as i said to my dad though, would you prefer me stayign up late playign with kittens or staying up late getting pissed....he didnt comment on that!! !lol
> i am on the look out for a large mesh 6 x 6 ish lookign cage type thing..... that makes no sense i know... but when i got zingi they had him in this cage like thing... it had no bottom... and the top comes off ... a little like a HUGEEEEEEE run for a quiene pig.... i know what i mean!! anyway... ill shut it now lol... i am on the look out for one of them for night time.. and or when im out...
> 
> 
> anyway... when i get them.. youll be the first to know!!!!!!!


When I started breeding the first thing I invested in was zedpen made by a firm called Rhampaws in Doncaster. It folds flat so it's easy to store and opens out into a pen about 3' by 3'. The lid is split in two so you can open one half or both halves so the queen can jump out and there's a side door for when the kittens are old enough to come out. You can also buy a separate floor. I haven't got a photograph of it and I can't find one on the 'net, but these are one of the most popular cat pens around, but also quite expensive and too much for you to consider buying. Even though I no longer breed I've kept this cos it's so useful and it sure came in handy when I had the squirrels!!! 

I also have a smaller pen like this. 










which I bought in a cheap departmental store for about £25 which also comes in handy for any purpose when a cat has to be isolated or contained. This might be more useful for you if you could get one of these! I use this if ever I bring a hedgehog or other animal home from work that needs attention.

To be quite honest I wouldn't let any of my cats near any kittens you are fostering, because of the infection risk to your cats. If you don't know where these cats have come from or their history, then you don't know what they could be carrying, so you need to be aware of things like hygeine and disinfecting between handling the kittens and then Zingi and Ginger, cos the last thing you want to do is to have your good intentions cause harm to your own pets.


----------



## jack007

feorag said:


> When I started breeding the first thing I invested in was zedpen made by a firm called Rhampaws in Doncaster. It folds flat so it's easy to store and opens out into a pen about 3' by 3'. The lid is split in two so you can open one half or both halves so the queen can jump out and there's a side door for when the kittens are old enough to come out. You can also buy a separate floor. I haven't got a photograph of it and I can't find one on the 'net, but these are one of the most popular cat pens around, but also quite expensive and too much for you to consider buying. Even though I no longer breed I've kept this cos it's so useful and it sure came in handy when I had the squirrels!!!
> 
> I also have a smaller pen like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I bought in a cheap departmental store for about £25 which also comes in handy for any purpose when a cat has to be isolated or contained. This might be more useful for you if you could get one of these! I use this if ever I bring a hedgehog or other animal home from work that needs attention.
> 
> To be quite honest I wouldn't let any of my cats near any kittens you are fostering, because of the infection risk to your cats. If you don't know where these cats have come from or their history, then you don't know what they could be carrying, so you need to be aware of things like hygeine and disinfecting between handling the kittens and then Zingi and Ginger, cos the last thing you want to do is to have your good intentions cause harm to your own pets.




Gina on my brothers account--
thank you!
yea thats why i have to keep them in a seperate room, as they well most will be from the street or bad homes etc...he (the man in charge) when they come up is commign round showing me what to do and what not to do, they ae very helpful. i will have to invest in somthing like that pic then, i coudl probbaly get my OH's dad to make me one... it will only be for when im out etc, i do need it to fold up though. thank you for alll your help.

Gina


----------



## feorag

A friend of mine bought a zedpen and then asked a local joiner to copy it for her, so it worked out much cheaper. The kittens do need to have something a decent size to give them a chance to run around as they start 'toddling' - that's the problem! And of course when they get to about 4 weeks they develope "Bonnington's Syndrome", as we call it (climbing!) and then we used to worry about them climbing, falling, trapping a leg and breaking it - and I've know of kittens who've done just that, so ours weren't kept in the pen as soon as they started this, cos it was just too worrying for us.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> A friend of mine bought a zedpen and then asked a local joiner to copy it for her, so it worked out much cheaper. The kittens do need to have something a decent size to give them a chance to run around as they start 'toddling' - that's the problem! And of course when they get to about 4 weeks they develope "Bonnington's Syndrome", as we call it (climbing!) and then we used to worry about them climbing, falling, trapping a leg and breaking it - and I've know of kittens who've done just that, so ours weren't kept in the pen as soon as they started this, cos it was just too worrying for us.


ok thnk you very much 
i shouldnt be keeping them long, 3 ish weeks...6 weeks has been the longest yet i think he said. but anyway i woudlnt be able to keep them that long, and i have said so 
i have spoken to my dad and he and my grandad are going to make something for them, 3 x 6 ish for night time.. and about 2/3 foot high...
it'll be fun but hard work!!


----------



## feorag

To be quite honest you don't need that kind of height, if you have a lid on it, 2' is high enough, but be sure to sure something like Twilweld Mesh because it's firm and you can get it with small holes. 

Be mindful of how small kittens legs and feet are so that you choose a wire that is small enough that their legs and feet cannot slip through.


----------



## freekygeeky

i was thinking of heigh so they can climb (objects) or would they not need this...i know zingi loved the heieght but he was older...
my dad was looking at wire, and suggest wire that is coated so its not s sharp too?
thank you for your help by the way 


feorag said:


> To be quite honest you don't need that kind of height, if you have a lid on it, 2' is high enough, but be sure to sure something like Twilweld Mesh because it's firm and you can get it with small holes.
> 
> Be mindful of how small kittens legs and feet are so that you choose a wire that is small enough that their legs and feet cannot slip through.


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> i was thinking of heigh so they can climb (objects) or would they not need this...i know zingi loved the heieght but he was older...
> my dad was looking at wire, and suggest wire that is coated so its not s sharp too?
> thank you for your help by the way


Well we had one of the small traffic cones, which Barry glued carpet to and that fitted in the zedpen fine and the kittens loved to climb up that (and it teaches them to use scratch posts from the very beginning).

Coated wire is good, but not essential.


----------



## Evie

I could have started a new thread but this is probably the best place to stick this question.
Our oriental cat stinks, I've never known such a smelly cat. His breath smells and he breaks wind when he sits on your knee and it really gags!
I've tried different diets and he's currently on Royal Canin indoor but it makes no difference. He does have a pouch of wet food in a morning but that's how I've always fed my cats and none of them smell like this.
Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## feorag

As far as the breath is concerned, have you checked his teeth? Bad breath is often a tooth or gum problem, so you need to check this out.

In my experience breaking wind isn't as common in cats as it is in dogs, so this problem (especially if you've eliminated a tooth or gum problem) could indicate a digestive problem. Obviously you've tried different diets and that hasn't helped, although you could try stopping the wet food in the morning to see if that makes any difference. Again in my experiences Orientals prefer dried food anyway to wet, so he might not mind it if you stop feeding him wet food.

Have you ever discussed this with your vet?


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> As far as the breath is concerned, have you checked his teeth? Bad breath is often a tooth or gum problem, so you need to check this out.
> 
> In my experience breaking wind isn't as common in cats as it is in dogs, so this problem (especially if you've eliminated a tooth or gum problem) could indicate a digestive problem. Obviously you've tried different diets and that hasn't helped, although you could try stopping the wet food in the morning to see if that makes any difference. Again in my experiences Orientals prefer dried food anyway to wet, so he might not mind it if you stop feeding him wet food.
> 
> Have you ever discussed this with your vet?


Thanks Feorag

Not discussed with vet yet - as you know he is just coming out of himself and I've been loathe to disrupt things. 
You're probably right about the wet food. He is only a young cat (9 months) so I would be surprised if it was dental - and again I am loathe to have a look! It doesn't smell like a kidney problem although he does seem to drink a lot, although I have no real frame of reference since I've never had a house cat before so not sure what is a normal amount.
His general condition is visually good and he eats well. A digestive/liver disorder could be a possibility - does smell a bit biley now I think about it.
I think I've just talked myself into a trip to the vets one night next week - oh god help us!


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> Not discussed with vet yet - as you know he is just coming out of himself and I've been loathe to disrupt things.
> You're probably right about the wet food. He is only a young cat (9 months) so I would be surprised if it was dental - and again I am loathe to have a look! It doesn't smell like a kidney problem although he does seem to drink a lot, although I have no real frame of reference since I've never had a house cat before so not sure what is a normal amount.
> His general condition is visually good and he eats well. A digestive/liver disorder could be a possibility - does smell a bit biley now I think about it.
> I think I've just talked myself into a trip to the vets one night next week - oh god help us!


Forgot he was only 9 months, but even at 9 months they can have severe gingivitus which will cause his breath to smell so I would still check out his gums.


----------



## groovy chick

Just been reading the litter thread and ive got to say ill deffinatly be trying the oko plus litter. Yous were saying the way to stop smelly poo is to feed dry food. I used to feed my cats meat and they would have a bowl of biscuits aswell. One of my cats prefered the biscuits but would eat them so fast she ended up spewing them all up again. If i was to change to the dry food all the time how would i go about stopping Bow being sick?? Would i just give her a little drop a few times a day??


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> Forgot he was only 9 months, but even at 9 months they can have severe gingivitus which will cause his breath to smell so I would still check out his gums.


I think I'll let the vet look - he can earn his fees :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

ferog, thank you for your help!
i just went to local animal pet shop garden center type place to check out their kitten / cat type cages... bloomign rip off.. lol
i will be making my own.. 
it was about 2.5 x 2.5 x 2.5 foot cube type cage, with a second floor platform, tahts all... for £187!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pffffttt coudl of made it myself!! and it was pink!!! lol


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Just been reading the litter thread and ive got to say ill deffinatly be trying the oko plus litter. Yous were saying the way to stop smelly poo is to feed dry food. I used to feed my cats meat and they would have a bowl of biscuits aswell. One of my cats prefered the biscuits but would eat them so fast she ended up spewing them all up again. If i was to change to the dry food all the time how would i go about stopping Bow being sick?? Would i just give her a little drop a few times a day??


I feed a mix of complete dried cat food mixed with about a tablespoon of wet food which seems to suit my cats - except the Siamese, who looks at me as if I've taken leave of my senses if I put any wet food down to her!! However, I do find on occasions that my cats too will gobble down their food and puke it straight back up again in its original form and I've never worked out how to stop that. I sometimes wonder if it's a hairball stuck half way down to the stomach therefore preventing the food getting any further, then the natural movement of the digestive system gets the hairball down and out the way, so the next meal stays down???



freekygeeky said:


> ferog, thank you for your help!
> i just went to local animal pet shop garden center type place to check out their kitten / cat type cages... bloomign rip off.. lol
> i will be making my own..
> it was about 2.5 x 2.5 x 2.5 foot cube type cage, with a second floor platform, tahts all... for £187!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pffffttt coudl of made it myself!! and it was pink!!! lol


Pfffttttt is right - I wouldn't pay that!!! You could of course utilise an outdoor rabbit pen. It would have no floor and no lid either of course, but you could have a lid made to fit - it would certainly be cheaper than £187.


----------



## Titch1980

although you can now get some rabbit runs with lids, whic have doors in


----------



## feorag

Actually, now you mention it you're right - mine had a lid - it's a while ago since I got rid of it, but I wanted one with a lid and an enclosed end so that in the summer the rabbits could be out all day and night!


----------



## freekygeeky

hmmm thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

HaHa, good luck taking Keito to the vets Evie!

Remember, his sister Clio sent a vet nurse to hospital when she went in for spaying! 
:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That made me laugh. I've always said that Orientals and Siamese make fabulous pets and love attention, but when that attention is unwanted they will fight dirty!! Luna doesn't too badly, but her mother Kosta did!!!


----------



## Amalthea

When Kallie was a kitten, she had an obsession with chocolate (she was never given any... prolly why she was obsessed with it) and if she saw you eating choc, she would do whatever she had to to get it... Including try her damnedest to claw her way into your mouth!!! I once had to call for help from my hubby, cuz she was hanging on to my lip with those sharp little kitten teeth. Thang GOD that is one oddity she seems to have outgrown!!!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Sorcha, my foundation queen was like that with any kind of mint. She would force her head into my mouth if I spoke to her while eating a peppermint! 

She was a real catnip freak and has handed that down to all her children, grandchildren etc, but they have all inherited her love of mint too.

Cadbury, her grandson, sits on the bathroom windowsill every morning while my husband is in the shower, patiently waiting for him to clean his teeth so he can lick the toothbrush!! I know - very unhygienic, but he lets him!! I've had many of my kittens hanging off my lower lip due to speaking and kissing them after I've cleaned my teeth!!


----------



## Amalthea

Very odd!! *lol* Kallie is still a freak, but she's slightly (VERY slightly) more ladylike about it all.

And Gary has now introduced Louis to pork scratchin's... NOT impressed, I must say. The two of them will sit down to a manly football match with their scratchin's. Male bonding.


----------



## Esarosa

Whilst catnip's being mentioned, can anyone recommend some good catnip toys. It's never something our cats really had, but I wanted Libby to try it out. So I bought her a sisal mouse that's supposed to have catnip in it but she's less than impressed. To be honest i'm adamant the shop sent the wrong one, as it's supposed to come with cat nip tea bags and be able to be opened, and I can't open it for love nor money. Nor did any catnip teabags arrive.

So any suggestions guys?


----------



## Amalthea

Honestly, I have found that catnip toys in the US are much more potent than the ones here. Cosmic catnip is great!!!


----------



## feorag

I just buy the neat catnip spray and regularly spray the toys! It works out better because the smell eventually fades on the toys and then they lose interest. 

Kookamunga catnip spray works excellent, it's much better than the 'ordinary' sprays you get.


----------



## Amalthea

Whener me or my friend goes back "home", we always come back with toys for the cats *lol* They have a couple that that absolutely adore and they will sit with said toys drooling for quite some. I have stoner cats *lol*


----------



## ChrisNE

2 bible bashers came to the door and chatted for like 3 minutes about how god is great and blah blah! Well if god is so great then why did he make 2 bible bashers come to my door just long enough to distract me so my kitten could eat my last bite of cheese, ham and beetroot sandwich! I love cheese, ham and beetroot sandwiches!


----------



## Esarosa

Ah good idea cheers Eileen. Hmm I may have a nosey on ebay see if their are any of the american toys on there.

Libby's getting into a very bad habbit. She uses her scratch posts perfectly, except when you come in from going out to the shops, or if you've had a shower and gone back into the lounge etc (basically whenever you've left her for a little while). She seems to get so excited that she starts clawing the sofa leg, then runs up to you purring. :? Just keep lifting her off the sofa and putting her on the scratch post. Would it be worth getting the anti scratching tape? It is literally only when she firsts see's you after being seperated, just don't want it to get any worse.


----------



## feorag

Purely your choice really. If you know that's a problem time, then you can control it and maybe eventually she'll get the message.

Remember if you buy some catnip spray you can spray it on the scratch pole which will encourage her to go there. 

You could also buy the "Get Off" spray which is a smell they hate and spray that on your sofa which will discourage her from going there. I've done that to discourage mine from doing something in an area I don't want them to do it! Obviously spray an unseen area first to make sure it doesn't affect your sofa, but the spray is clear liquid and hasn't spoiled anything I've sprayed it on.


----------



## ChrisNE

I think it would spoil my cheese, ham and beetroot sandwiches! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Not if you liked herbs, it wouldn't! :lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE

Esshh herbs are for rabbits!


----------



## Esarosa

Ah cool thanks Eileen will get some of that when I go on another shopping spree getting her more toys n what have you. At first I kinda thought it was naughtyness, like 'how dare u leave me'. But it does literally seem like she gets over excited bless her.

She can be quite clingy so started leaving her for a few minutes at a time then increasing the amount like we have always done with our dogs. She is much more dog like than cat like tbh. She's still playing fetch like a good un as well


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> Purely your choice really. If you know that's a problem time, then you can control it and maybe eventually she'll get the message.
> 
> Remember if you buy some catnip spray you can spray it on the scratch pole which will encourage her to go there.
> 
> You could also buy the "Get Off" spray which is a smell they hate and spray that on your sofa which will discourage her from going there. I've done that to discourage mine from doing something in an area I don't want them to do it! Obviously spray an unseen area first to make sure it doesn't affect your sofa, but the spray is clear liquid and hasn't spoiled anything I've sprayed it on.


hiya eileen, should i try this with misty? for her peeing/pooing habits?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Feorag,

Glad that made you chuckle! 

Zander, my male cream point Siamese, who is the most adorable human orientated cat on Earth, also had a spat with a vet nurse when he was castrated. The vet nurse went to take him out of his kennel to be prepared for anaesthetic, & he lashed out & scratched her face!

Funniest thing was, that vet nurse was my friend from animal care college!
:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Ah cool thanks Eileen will get some of that when I go on another shopping spree getting her more toys n what have you. At first I kinda thought it was naughtyness, like 'how dare u leave me'. But it does literally seem like she gets over excited bless her.
> 
> She can be quite clingy so started leaving her for a few minutes at a time then increasing the amount like we have always done with our dogs. She is much more dog like than cat like tbh. She's still playing fetch like a good un as well


Also it might be worth remembering that when you go out and leave her she will probably sleep. When you come home you may be waking her up and the first thing a cat does when it wakes up is to stretch - stropping all part of that exercise, so she's doing what comes naturally - she just has to learn to go to the scratch pole to do that!!

I've just come back from shopping and noticed I've got a bottle of some stuff someone gave me that they were given at a show last month. They were giving away "goody bags" so my friend got one for me. The cat food I've used, but I don't need this Scratch Stop stuff cos mine don't scratch where they want, so if you pm me your address I'll get it off in the post to you next time I'm out and you can try it.



rach1980 said:


> hiya eileen, should i try this with misty? for her peeing/pooing habits?


Rach, it's worth a try. Many, many years ago when my foundation queen was in season and desperate to mate she used to pee on my bed (and I mean pee, not spray) so I sprayed my bed every morning with Get Off spray and it stopped her. Course it mightn't stop a stress marking kind of problem and it may just move Misty to somewhere else that doesn't smell of something she doesn't like, but it's certainly worth a try, especially if she's peeing or pooing somewhere that you really don't want her to do it.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Feorag,
> 
> Glad that made you chuckle!
> 
> Zander, my male cream point Siamese, who is the most adorable human orientated cat on Earth, also had a spat with a vet nurse when he was castrated. The vet nurse went to take him out of his kennel to be prepared for anaesthetic, & he lashed out & scratched her face!
> 
> Funniest thing was, that vet nurse was my friend from animal care college!
> :lol2:


I think I said somewhere earlier on this thread that my Havana never forget anyone who upset him and he would get them back - he would wait his opportunity and get them!!! But yes, there's no question that they fight dirty compared to a lot of other breeds! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My Oriental Purdy is very well behaved except in bed at night.I keep cat treats in my bed side cupboard as you do:lol2Did you all know I have a catflap in my bedroom door?) Anyway she gets one claw and hooks it into my skin and pulls, it bloody hurts...when this fails to get her what she wants she clamps her jaws around my wrist and trys to drag me to the drawer, this then sets my Mainecoon off who starts knocking at the cat flap telling me it must be breakfast time(3.00 a.m.) Is it any wonder I cant find my slippers in the morning.:lol2: She also has this obsession where she reverses into bed and wont settle until her 2 hind feet are resting on my arm. Strange little cat:whistling2:


----------



## Brat

My kitten can be a nightmare in bed! I cant wait for the day I wake up with no blood and scratches all over me, Im such a heavy sleeper that I dont notice him doing it 

Woohooo for me, Im getting a ginger kitten


----------



## elle1331

this is poly-lot when we first got her. She was tiny and although she as too young to be take away from her mother (vets advice) and as we had so may troublesome nights with her she is now the most loveable loud wee thing. 










here is her strange but cute wee feet lol 
she has a condition called polydactyl, but im sure there is something strange with her because she never shuts up. She cries all day and all night and as soon as you open the fridge or cupboards she goes off on one lol

















poly playing in the garden lol

I have another cat called Willow and she is my baby, she was my first animal after leaving home and she is the most grumpiest cat i have ever met. She wont come inside the house ad lives in the front garden and bats at the window when she wants food or a pet. She is 11 and when she feels like it will still act like a kitten playing. Her and poly-lot dont get on much because the kitten is too fast and naughty and willow has to put her i her place. Any way here is Willow









she looks like she wants to eat my face and is not at all happy 









just about to pounce on poly lol 









not impressed


----------



## Shell195

Deaf cats meow a lot so are you sure that Poly lot isnt deaf??Very cute, I lurve cats with extra toes. Willow does have a grumpy face though:lol2:


----------



## elle1331

Shell195 said:


> Deaf cats meow a lot so are you sure that Poly lot isnt deaf??Very cute, I lurve cats with extra toes. Willow does have a grumpy face though:lol2:


we thought that and have had her tested and she is not deaf. I would love to know who her father is because the kittens were all strange and all had strange markings apart from poly- lot who has the strange feet lol 
and aye willow does have a grumpy face. Shes a strange one and will oly come to you when she wants too


----------



## Brat

Omg Elle, your cats are gorgeous... Great, now I want a white cat too lol !


----------



## groovy chick

Brat said:


> Great, now I want a white cat too lol !


 
Lol im like that aswell. Everything i see i want. Ive been thinking about getting a bengal cat lately, but i know it wouldnt be till next year. The other night i though i would google and see if there was any breeders in Scotland, well well there is one 5 miles from me lol I cant believe it  She has the perfect one the now but i need to wait till next year


----------



## Amalthea

I have been really pestering my hubby to get me a white kitten with blue eyes for a while now. Keep telling him it would be a perfect anniversary pressy (which is next month). Don't think it's working!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

is everyone ready for the pictures of the kitterns i am fostering!! lol
wait for LOTS of pics lol

mummy with 6 kittens for 1 - 2- 3 weeks!

MUST NOT GET ATTATCHED!!! lol


----------



## freekygeeky

polly lot and willow, SO SO SO SO SO remind me of ginger and zingi (just the wrong colour!)


----------



## Zoo-Man

I reckon Brat will end up with a cat of every colour!
:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> She also has this obsession where she reverses into bed and wont settle until her 2 hind feet are resting on my arm. Strange little cat:whistling2:


This must be another Siamese/Oriental trait because my Siamese does exactly the same. She _has_ to sleep in the bed beside me with her head on the pillow. She reverses in and then walks forward until her back feet reach my arm and then she lies down. However, that then means that she's right in my face and I can't breath, so most times when she arrives on the pillow, I stick my hand under her belly, swing her around and put her down under the covers and if she walks too far up I pull her back down and she settles with her forearms over my arm and her face beside mine. If I then put my hand across the front of my chest between us and down beside her, she puts one of her paws in my hand and then we fall asleep! Bless!!

All our cats sleep in the bedroom with us and all have their special places on or in the bed. For years Harry has lain on top of the covers, usually on top of Barry, but lately he seems to need to be under the covers too, usually in between Barry and I or in the gap between our pillows. This is a new thing which we put down to his age (he'll be 14 in January).

Elle, Poly-lot is growing into such a beautiful cat!!! And I have to agree that Willow certainly does appear to have a grumpy expression!! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> I have been really pestering my hubby to get me a white kitten with blue eyes for a while now. Keep telling him it would be a perfect anniversary pressy (which is next month). Don't think it's working!!!


Ooooh you need a Foreign White! Get a foreign white all that lovely Siamese/Oriental type and personality - pure white with blue eyes!! AND the only pure white cat with blue eyes guaranteed not to be deaf.


----------



## Amalthea

Ooooh!!! Pretty kitty!!!

Our Kallie likes to be under the covers as well (again, the weird oriental coming through)... She prefers to sleep under Gary's legs, but sometimes she'll sleep with me under the covers (just not often). Louis, on the other hand, always sleeps right against me on my side of the bed. If I haven't left room for him, he looks at me and makes this pathetic noise.


----------



## feorag

That was indeed a stunning cat and it won it's Grand Certificate that day. I've no idea whose is was I was doing a show report for "Our Cats" magazine and was just going around the hall photographing the cats that took my fancy and interviewing the owners for my report.

I always found it interesting that when I still had all my cats Pasht was the eldest, Sorcha was next, but the matriarch of the lot and top cat and Luna was somewhere down the bottom! :lol2:

When we went to bed Pasht (my Aby) always slept beside me in the bed with his head on my pillow and Sorcha gave in to that situation without argument and slept on my head on the pillow. Luna used to come along when we were all settled and lie on top of Pasht until her weight pushed him out and she got beside me and then we'd all settle down to sleep.

After I lost Pasht, Sorcha immediately took his place next to me, but she wouldn't allow Luna to do to her what she had been doing to Pasht and so Luna came under the covers but lay below Sorcha, into my stomach.

As soon as I lost Sorcha, Luna was there beside me and no-one else, apart from Harry, has shown any desire to be under the covers that close to my face. Fortunately, because Harry shows no favouritism to either Barry or I, he's happy to lie in between us, so harmony reigns!!


----------



## Amalthea

I love that Louis sleeps right next to me... He is definitely my little boy. Kallie is more of a Daddy's girl.


----------



## freekygeeky

right ive made my cage! took me all day i have bruises cuts and blisters but its done! after £60..... its done... bloooming hell!! lol
now i need to make room for it! lol
babies are comming on friday at 12!!!! scared but very excited!


----------



## feorag

Ooh, how exciting - keep us informed and let's have photos once they've got there and settled in! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Dont forget photos. Rach lets have some more info on your new kittens then. I love kitty pics


----------



## Titch1980

awww shell what dya want to know or do you just want more pics? i have plenty and battery is full so can take more aswell 

can someone in the know, please explain again the reason why most gingers are boys please, eileen explained before a while back i remember and i was trying to explain to my sister yesterday but couldnt, lol


----------



## Shell195

Eileen will tell you, i just know thats the way it is LOL Colours sex and pics or have I missed a thread with em on..................Goes off to have a root round the forum


----------



## Titch1980

oki doke, 
and http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/183531-saffy-babies-when-they-get.html there ya go


----------



## Esarosa

Hey guys not read this for a few days. Rach can I abduct Saffy? She's so unusual looking. What is her colour classed as?


----------



## Titch1980

well i was told a couple of days ago she is a tortie tabby?


----------



## Esarosa

She's stunning, next door neighbour always had torties and not one looked like her. She's a gorgeous gorgeous cat.


----------



## freekygeeky

here you go eileen!
look athe mess! and i have to admit its not clean yet!!
everythign EVERYWHERE

ill take pics when its set up too! hopefuly tommorrow ish



















so yea 

4x4x2 MAHOOOSIVE

now can anyone help?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/185065-wanted-kitten-cat-toys-beds.html


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone - this thread was dead when I checked in this morning and now I'm back home there's loads to answer.

Gina, the pen looks good and big, but be wary of the wire, cos those holes look quite big to me (they may not be, it could be the photograph) but remember what I said about when the kittens develope "Bonnington Syndrome" 

Rach, Shell, I would classify Saffy as a tortie tabby & white or as they are often known a torby & white.

Rachel - ginger! In the cat world this gene is known as red or the orange gene and it's known as the sex-linked gene because it is carried on the X chromosome. This means that because males have only one X chromosome if the male carries the red gene he will be red. Females have 2 X chromosomes so if both X chromosomes carry the red gene then the female will be red. Most females, however, carry the red gene on only 1 chromosome so she will be a tortie (i.e. half red half another colour)

So to make it simple and rather than use chromasomes cos that's very confusing if you don't understand them, let's use the word colour instead and use red and black cats to simplify matters. All males take their colour from their mother and females take one colour from the father and one colour from the mother.

So, you have a red male who mates a black female – this means that all the males kittens will be black and all the females will be half black and half red, therefore tortie.

You have a red male who mates a tortie female – Then the male kittens can be black or red and the females can be red or tortie - in other words some females will inherit red from the father and red from the mother and some will inherit red from the father and black from the mother.

You have a red male who mates a red female - Male and female kittens will be red.

You have a black male who mates a tortie female – The male kittens can be black or red and females can be black or tortie.

You have a black male who mates a red female - Male kittens will be red and female kittens will be tortie

So unless your male is red you will never get red males and unless the male is red and female is red or tortie you will never get red females.


Does that help you to understand it better. I find it much easier to talk about 'colours' than chromosomes and technical stuff like that!! I'm no geneticist !! :lol2:

And if any of your ginger kittens turn out to be females, then you know Saffy chose herself a ginger tom!!! :lol2:


----------



## Nerys

must get some pics on of the latest felines here.. two 3ish week old kittens that mum has decided she cannot be arsed with anymore.. 

one is ginger, with a little white.. and the other is white black and orange.. and neither of them want to sit still!!!

N


----------



## feorag

Yes please!! Get them up!!


----------



## freekygeeky

the wire is about 1 ish cm, the smallest i could get, i could get some smaller more squreish wire, btu that came to over50 pounds for just the wire!! (and i woudl have to order it in, but yesterday was my only day off, so that was useless lol


----------



## feorag

If it's 1-ish cm then that's quite small - it just looked quite big in the photograph. You'll soon find out when they start climbing, but be aware that if the holes are big enough for their legs to slip through, then there is a risk of a leg getting caught and broken.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> If it's 1-ish cm then that's quite small - it just looked quite big in the photograph. You'll soon find out when they start climbing, but be aware that if the holes are big enough for their legs to slip through, then there is a risk of a leg getting caught and broken.


yes made a note of that when you said teh other day in a pm.. they shouldnt be in it much anyway to be honest, the house is hardly empty (as in everyone out of the house).

ill get phtoos when they come!


----------



## feorag

Fortunately what usually happens is that they are penned up when you aren't there and because you aren't there, they will occupy themselves and sleep. When you come in they see you and want out and that's usually when they start climbing, so that's when you have to let them out to play around, thereby preventing any climbing accidents! Hopefully!! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

hello again, 
im almost 99% that both gingers are boys (which is a shame, lol) 
and the tabby and the tortie are both girls, have been trying to work out what dad would have been so i can think which one it is, lol, but i cant  can ya help please


----------



## feorag

Remind me of what colours all the kittens are again?


----------



## Titch1980

one is tortie, one is tabby (i am sure these are girls) one is darker ginger and white and the other is a light/blonde-ish ginger (i believe these are boys)


----------



## Nerys

ok lots of pics to go on!!!









































































both little girls 

N


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Fortunately what usually happens is that they are penned up when you aren't there and because you aren't there, they will occupy themselves and sleep. When you come in they see you and want out and that's usually when they start climbing, so that's when you have to let them out to play around, thereby preventing any climbing accidents! Hopefully!! :lol2:


lol

im sure they will be fine *fingers crossed!*
be prepared for lots of photos though people!


----------



## Titch1980

awwww nerys im coming to pinch em, lol dont think saffy would notice and extra 2, lol


----------



## Nerys

lol, thankfully they are feeding well from the bottle, although i do think i need to weaken the milk solution off as they both currently have the runs.. which is nice.. its a shame our others are now older or i could have fostered onto one of theirs.. ah well..

some of the others... all pics about 4 weeks out of date, so they have grown a lot since these!

this is a little black and white boy..



















and his sister.. a semi long hair tortie?



















and then we have two tabby and white girls, one is bluegrey tabby other is normal tabby.. again both older than in these pics now..

























































N


----------



## freekygeeky

i LOVE the tort and the blue tabby!!


----------



## groovy chick

Awwwwww kittens shouldnt be aloud to be that cute:flrt:

:lol2: on another note i just have to ask as i know my nutters cant be the only ones that do this. Do any of you guys have trouble trying to change the bed covers :lol2: Every weeks the same here and its just took me 40 mins cause every time you turn round theres another lump under the sheet. Or you pick the duvet up and theres a dead weight at the bottom of it.You get one corner of the sheet on then the other then the first one pops of cause the flipping cat just had to get in the corner :lol2: Drives me nuts but its a bit funny 

Amanda


----------



## Titch1980

awww i want that blue tabby, its gorgoeus


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Awwwwww kittens shouldnt be aloud to be that cute:flrt:
> 
> :lol2: on another note i just have to ask as i know my nutters cant be the only ones that do this. Do any of you guys have trouble trying to change the bed covers :lol2: Every weeks the same here and its just took me 40 mins cause every time you turn round theres another lump under the sheet. Or you pick the duvet up and theres a dead weight at the bottom of it.You get one corner of the sheet on then the other then the first one pops of cause the flipping cat just had to get in the corner :lol2: Drives me nuts but its a bit funny
> 
> Amanda


Yes!! I wish I had £1 for every time I've put a cover on a duvet and discovered there's a cat in it with the duvet, or put a fitted sheet on the bed only to find a lump underneath it! :lol2:

We once laid a carpet over Merlin - don't ask me how that happened!!! :lol2:

Gorgeous wee kittens Nerys. What are you feeding them on? If they're getting the skitters have you tried Carnation because being evaporated it's easier for them to digest? Or are you weaning now. If the photographs are 4 weeks out of date, then they must be well weaned by now???


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> one is tortie, one is tabby (i am sure these are girls) one is darker ginger and white and the other is a light/blonde-ish ginger (i believe these are boys)


 The father is definitely a ginger cat, because if they 2 gingers are red, then the father has to have been red! There is of course the possibility that one of them might be female if you aren't 100% certain what sex they are. Is there no sign of any red at all on the tabby girl? Check her paw pads because that's one of the easiest ways to identify colours - if she's a tortie she'll have broken coloured paw pads. 

The 2 reds from your photographs definitely appear to be 2 different shades, but the paler one looks too dark to be a cream (which is the diluted version of red) unless it's what breeders would call a very 'hot' cream. I'll be interested to see what the colours look like together when they are older.


----------



## Esarosa

Think the old photos were the tabby's as opposed to the tortie and the ginger as she's hand rearing those two at the minute I think.

As for bed sheets. I feel your pain. This was Libby the week we got her...NEVER leave washing unattended. Sorry the pictures blurry it was at night on my camera phone.









She's still the same now. Anything she can get into that gives the hammock effect,or a cave effect..or just to disrupt the wash loads..and she's there.

Course then you have to try and get her out and she thinks that's a game so will start batting your hands.


----------



## Nerys

awww cute..

and yes, the new kits pics are recent, the black and white, tabbys and long hair tortie are the out of date ones..

at the moment, lactol, made up to kitten strength as per the instructions.. but yes.. i think i might change

i ahve royal canin here too, but thats just dogs i think.. lactol at least had kitten instructions on too..

whats a better one to use?

N


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> The father is definitely a ginger cat, because if they 2 gingers are red, then the father has to have been red! There is of course the possibility that one of them might be female if you aren't 100% certain what sex they are. Is there no sign of any red at all on the tabby girl? Check her paw pads because that's one of the easiest ways to identify colours - if she's a tortie she'll have broken coloured paw pads.
> 
> The 2 reds from your photographs definitely appear to be 2 different shades, but the paler one looks too dark to be a cream (which is the diluted version of red) unless it's what breeders would call a very 'hot' cream. I'll be interested to see what the colours look like together when they are older.


hiya just checked all 4 over again and triple checked their bits, lol deffo 2 girls and 2 boys, and i cant see the tinyest bit of red on the tabby anywhere which is why i couldnt work out the father, lol. is it possible some red may turn out as she gets a little older? cos i have looked absolutely at every little tiny bit her pads are brown and no pink on them at all.


----------



## Titch1980

just out of curiosity and to see if i can work it out right, lol
misty had 2 litters
1st had
2 torty and white girls (one long hair one short)
2 boys same as misty(grey and white) (and again one long hair one short)
this would mean the father was red or black? lol

2nd litter had
3 black boys(which i am assuming is the grey just undiluted)
1 black girl with a slight white patch on her chest 
this would mean their father was black?

also is the hair length kind of like ya get what ya given or would the 1st father have been long haired?
(my kizzy is the long haired girl from mistys first litter)


----------



## feorag

Nerys said:


> and yes, the new kits pics are recent, the black and white, tabbys and long hair tortie are the out of date ones..
> 
> at the moment, lactol, made up to kitten strength as per the instructions.. but yes.. i think i might change
> 
> i ahve royal canin here too, but thats just dogs i think.. lactol at least had kitten instructions on too..
> 
> whats a better one to use?
> 
> N


Lactol is good, as is Cimicat (more often used for kittens) or Esbilac (but that's harder to come by!). 

I've never had to totally hand rear a kitten (thankfully, cos it's hard work!!) but I have on occasions had to supplement a kitten that wasn't thriving (like Harry!) or a kitten too weak to suckle when it was born (Brian!) and I mostly used Carnation Evaporated Milk, diluted half-in-half with boiled water, 2/3 drops of ABIDEC baby vitamins and a teaspoon of pro-biotic yoghurt per ¼pint of milk to boost the gut flora.

A lot of people wean their kittens onto kitten milk and rusks/Weetabix etc, but I never did that because there’s a higher risk of tummy upsets. In the wild a cat would feed her kittens until they could eat meat and they would go straight from breast milk to meat – that’s the natural way. If you take them off mother’s milk, then put them onto another milk diet and then onto meat there’s a higher chance of upsetting their tummies and ending up with diarrhoea, so I never introduced them to another milk meal. I did sometimes add a bit of Carnation milk to the gruel once they were eating meat to encourage them to eat, but I never fed a purely milk meal. 



Katiexx said:


> As for bed sheets. I feel your pain. This was Libby the week we got her...NEVER leave washing unattended. Sorry the pictures blurry it was at night on my camera phone.
> 
> She's still the same now. Anything she can get into that gives the hammock effect,or a cave effect..or just to disrupt the wash loads..and she's there.
> 
> Course then you have to try and get her out and she thinks that's a game so will start batting your hands.


:lol2: Mine sleep in the washing basket, whether it's wet waiting to go out, or dry having just come in - they don't care!!


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> hiya just checked all 4 over again and triple checked their bits, lol deffo 2 girls and 2 boys, and i cant see the tinyest bit of red on the tabby anywhere which is why i couldnt work out the father, lol. is it possible some red may turn out as she gets a little older? cos i have looked absolutely at every little tiny bit her pads are brown and no pink on them at all.


Sorry Rach - I was talking through a hole in my head in that last post - I was dashing to get downstairs to watch something on TV and rattled off the post without concentrating properly.

Grovelling apologies. Right! The boys take their colour from the mother and because she is tortie the boys can be either red or black, so you've got 2 red boys. The females take one colour from the father and one colour from the mother, so the fact that you cannot find red on the tabby female means she has inherited black from her mother and black from her father and the other kitten has inherited black from the father and red from the mother. 

So forget everything I said before - the father is black or just to throw a spanner in the works he could be a white, because white masks the true colour of the cat (imagine that there's a coloured cat underneath a white overcoat!)


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> just out of curiosity and to see if i can work it out right, lol
> misty had 2 litters
> 1st had
> 2 torty and white girls (one long hair one short)
> 2 boys same as misty(grey and white) (and again one long hair one short)
> this would mean the father was red or black? lol
> 
> The father would have been red, because Misty is blue (I'm pretty certain she is - she's definitely not tortie is she?). So you got 2 tortie and white girls who took blue from the mother and red from the father and the boys took blue from the mother. Also the father may have been shorthaired but carrying the longhair gene or long haired.
> 
> 2nd litter had
> 3 black boys(which i am assuming is the grey just undiluted)
> 1 black girl with a slight white patch on her chest
> this would mean their father was black?]
> 
> Yes - spot on!
> 
> also is the hair length kind of like ya get what ya given or would the 1st father have been long haired?
> (my kizzy is the long haired girl from mistys first litter)


Longhair is a recessive gene so both parents have to either be longhaired or carry longhair to produce longhaired kittens. So as I've said earlier the father could have been shorthaired or longhaired, but if he was short then he carried that gene.


----------



## freekygeeky

wow kitten genetics is CONFUSING!!
lol you will have to work out the lot i get tommorrow eileen!!
i have no idea what they are ...
but they better not all be ginger,or i might kidnap them!!!
*gina is being serious!*

:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: But I don't profess to understand snake genetics!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :lol2: But I don't profess to understand snake genetics!!!



lol!!!


----------



## Shell195

Handreared loads of babies from day one upwards. Very hard work but very rewarding too. The bit I hate is weaning they get so messy. :lol2: The hardest ones to rear were a litter of 6 born by C-Section, there were 7 but mum killed one when they were put with her so the rest were taken away for their own safety.(Did try various times to reintroduce but no such luck. )They all survived but I looked like I hadnt ever slept:lol2: I always used Royal Canin cat milk then changed to Cimicat when they were 2 weeks old(gradually of course) and I always found it easier to use syringe barrels as once latched on they emptied it themselves.A lot dont like the taste of teats either


----------



## feorag

I have nothing but admiration for anyone who hand rears any animal, especially from day one. Although I've always had the mothers to help with the 'toiletting' etc of my kittens, I did hand rear those red squirrels for 5 weeks as they wean so late, so I know exactly how you felt at the end of your stint.

It's bloody hard work and there's no getting away from it. Especially if there are lot of kittens - you no sooner stop feeding and toiletting the last one when it's time to start all over again!!!


----------



## Shell195

It must have been so rewarding for you rearing your red squirrels and so heartbreaking to let them go. at least with kittens you can keep in touch, with wildlife you can only hope they survive. I loved seeing your photos of them, you must really miss them. Handrearing anything is so much hard work but they must have been tiny. I think handrearing added 10 years onto me, its the lack of sleep you see:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I must admit that the day I brought them home I'd no idea what I was letting myself in for. In my ignorance I expected them to be similar to rats, mice, bunnies, you know little fluffy things and be weaning by about 3 weeks, but NO. When I did my research and found out that they didn't wean until 7 weeks I was quite honestly horrified at what I'd let myself in for! I'm no spring chicken as you know and nowadays I find I need my sleep cos I'm not a 'dozer' and the thought of those interru pted night's sleep and being tied down for 5 weeks was quite scary.

Worth it in the end, but I think if I'd known what I was taking on I may not have done it! Heck! I probably would have, otherwise they would have died - no question about it there was no-one at work who could commit that time with our bosses being away on holiday. Having said all that in my naivety I also thought that once my bosses got back from holiday that they would be going to The Sanctuary to be cared for - so got that wrong too!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Hey, the cat/kittens are comming today!!!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH lol
scared now, very scared!

i also have another question...


NOT A NICE TOPIC, DONT READ IF EATING


old cats...
over the last few years ginger my old cat has been sick/fur balls etc etc.. he used to run to the door when he was younger and do it there, now.. he does it where he is laying..

(on his ginger coushion!) (sp)

he doesnt move from this place unless its for food, so regually now he is sick or has a ''runny'' furball, on his cusion, he will just do it where he is laying, and carry on sleeping, is this normal for an older cat? we regually find furballs sick on teh soaf./cusion, its not very nice... just found one, and i was in the house, and he didint even ask me or both to get out tf the house...he is getting lazier and lazier, he doesnt move much, just for food and wees, he grooms himself, but is startign to look tatty... old age?


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

ive had loads of ctas but they all seem to get run over by some scally :censor: where i live  its sad. Right now i have jynx hes a 1 and a half year old tabby, and i have to say the most beautiful tabby there is and a tabby and white 9 week old kitten called Flynn (after robb flynn from machine head) lol, hes adorable but likes my snakes too much :whistling2:

weirdo

x


----------



## feorag

To be perfectly honest Gina, if he's been running to the door to sick up his hairballs, then you're a very lucky girl, cos none of my cats have ever done that! Mine will go out into the garden, sit in the garden for hours and then come in to deposit a hairball in the middle of the living room floor or wherever.

I've often been woken up in the middle of the night to the sound of "heuking" in my earhole and literally thrown a cat off the bed onto the floor to at least deposit the inevitable furball on the floor rather than the bed! And I come home to furball gunk on the bed, down the back of an easy chair, wherever................

So sorry, I certainly can't help you solve this one, but if anyone else has any suggestions, I'm all ears!! :lol2:

Good luck with the kitties and BTW for one minute I thought you'd taken your obsession for ginger cats to the extreme and bought a bright orange one!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Gina has he lost any weight at all? Is he going to the toilet for a wee more frequently, or even drinking slightly more than usual? If you look at his gums & tongue are they pale or deep in colour?

Personally i'd be tempted to take him to the vets to have a blood sample & maybe urine/faecal sample taken? just to be on the safe side. Our old cat sophie's coat started looking a bit tatty, and she didn't move as much...we put it down to old age and it turned out to be renal failure. It's probably not that, I aint trying to scare you. Just if I could go back in time, as soon as I saw those symptoms I would have had her at the vets and tested just in case.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> To be perfectly honest Gina, if he's been running to the door to sick up his hairballs, then you're a very lucky girl, cos none of my cats have ever done that!



Really? I thought all cats did that. Sophie, Meg & Harriet would always run to the door if they had a hairball. Or if there was nobody in they would use any paper they could find so newspaper, magazines, writing pads etc. So we came home to some nice pressies sometimes :bash:. 

It's great when you're growing up 'Katie wheres your homework'..'The cat threw up on it' 'yeah right of course it did...detention' me: 'no seriously here it is I thought u might not believe me!' Bloomin cats.

Also on another lighter note. Guess what Libbys learnt to do.. Open the really useful boxes that the young snakes are in, tupperware boxes, my other halfs sandwich box right before he went to work, the dog treat jar, the rat treat box... all in the space of 24 hours. I'm gobsmacked at how quickly she's picked everything up as they all have different connections and lids...clever naughty cat!


----------



## Shell195

Sadly Renal failure and old age go together. He just sounds like an old man. Hairballs yep sounds normal to me although if he is sicking up quite often it may be the start of Renal Failure. My cats just bring em up wherever they are bed, floor, furniture, no preferance at all. Horrible if you go to the loo in the night and stand on one........YUK
Cant wait to see pics of your foster kitts


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Gina has he lost any weight at all? Is he going to the toilet for a wee more frequently, or even drinking slightly more than usual? If you look at his gums & tongue are they pale or deep in colour?
> 
> Personally i'd be tempted to take him to the vets to have a blood sample & maybe urine/faecal sample taken? just to be on the safe side. Our old cat sophie's coat started looking a bit tatty, and she didn't move as much...we put it down to old age and it turned out to be renal failure. It's probably not that, I aint trying to scare you. Just if I could go back in time, as soon as I saw those symptoms I would have had her at the vets and tested just in case.


Have to say I'm agreeing with you there Katie. I'm afraid in my rush I speed read and answered the first part without really taking in the second part about him never moving other than to eat. I do think he sounds like he's behaving like an old cat.




Katiexx said:


> Really? I thought all cats did that. Sophie, Meg & Harriet would always run to the door if they had a hairball. Or if there was nobody in they would use any paper they could find so newspaper, magazines, writing pads etc. So we came home to some nice pressies sometimes :bash:.
> 
> It's great when you're growing up 'Katie wheres your homework'..'The cat threw up on it' 'yeah right of course it did...detention' me: 'no seriously here it is I thought u might not believe me!' Bloomin cats.
> 
> Also on another lighter note. Guess what Libbys learnt to do.. Open the really useful boxes that the young snakes are in, tupperware boxes, my other halfs sandwich box right before he went to work, the dog treat jar, the rat treat box... all in the space of 24 hours. I'm gobsmacked at how quickly she's picked everything up as they all have different connections and lids...clever naughty cat!


Over the years some of mine have gone to the door, but to be perfectly honest, they chuck up wherever they are - I find hairballs on the bed, on the stairs, in the bathroom, in the living room, on the chairs, on the cushions, in the hall............. need I go on?? Maybe it's a pedigree thing - you know "too posh to push" - maybe pedigrees are to posh to worry about where they puke?? :lol2:

Sounds like you've got a clever kitty there - be warned the next thing she'll be doing is opening doors and then you'll have to have bolts on all your doors like we do!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sadly Renal failure and old age go together. He just sounds like an old man. Hairballs yep sounds normal to me although if he is sicking up quite often it may be the start of Renal Failure. My cats just bring em up wherever they are bed, floor, furniture, no preferance at all. Horrible if you go to the loo in the night and stand on one........YUK
> Cant wait to see pics of your foster kitts


Ooh, Shell - we cross-posted, but I'm so relieved to hear that your cats behave the same as mine, I was beginning to think I was in the middle of a conspiracy!! :lol2:

And yes I do - stand on one that is - regularly!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> To be perfectly honest Gina, if he's been running to the door to sick up his hairballs, then you're a very lucky girl, cos none of my cats have ever done that! Mine will go out into the garden, sit in the garden for hours and then come in to deposit a hairball in the middle of the living room floor or wherever.
> 
> I've often been woken up in the middle of the night to the sound of "heuking" in my earhole and literally thrown a cat off the bed onto the floor to at least deposit the inevitable furball on the floor rather than the bed! And I come home to furball gunk on the bed, down the back of an easy chair, wherever................
> 
> So sorry, I certainly can't help you solve this one, but if anyone else has any suggestions, I'm all ears!! :lol2:
> 
> Good luck with the kitties and BTW for one minute I thought you'd taken your obsession for ginger cats to the extreme and bought a bright orange one!!! :lol2:





Katiexx said:


> Gina has he lost any weight at all? Is he going to the toilet for a wee more frequently, or even drinking slightly more than usual? If you look at his gums & tongue are they pale or deep in colour?
> 
> Personally i'd be tempted to take him to the vets to have a blood sample & maybe urine/faecal sample taken? just to be on the safe side. Our old cat sophie's coat started looking a bit tatty, and she didn't move as much...we put it down to old age and it turned out to be renal failure. It's probably not that, I aint trying to scare you. Just if I could go back in time, as soon as I saw those symptoms I would have had her at the vets and tested just in case.





Shell195 said:


> Sadly Renal failure and old age go together. He just sounds like an old man. Hairballs yep sounds normal to me although if he is sicking up quite often it may be the start of Renal Failure. My cats just bring em up wherever they are bed, floor, furniture, no preferance at all. Horrible if you go to the loo in the night and stand on one........YUK
> Cant wait to see pics of your foster kitts


eileen, nice!!! lol
thank you everyone.. he has always been a lazy cat, look at the size of him!! my last cat died of kidney faliure, and grandads cats died this year of renal , he definatly isnt liek them yet.. ill have a chat with dad. he is doing it more often though i have to admit.
i cant answer on the pooing, weeing, drinking, as he does none of that near me. (he goes outside)
the problem with being sick , teh neihgbours near me all used to feed him, he would be regua;;y sick, with pasta tuna bake etc etc.. but now its cat food, he will eat and some times throw up straight away..
he will be sick/fur ball thingy about 1 - 2 times a week on his favouite spot...

thank you for all your help..

KITTENS SOON!!!! 



*wait for the pics!*


and pray there are no ginger ones! please..

!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Im busy waiting for my 19 year old daughter to arrive back from Greece, shes been for a week and rang me with tales of the cats there including having to help another woman find a rescue for a tiny skeleton like kitten with a huge belly.(Sounds like FIP to me.)It wouldnt eat any thing, anyway after many enquiries they found out where a rescue was and took the kitten to her. Sophie(my daughter) has cried buckets over this tiny baby though. Poor little mite doesnt sound good for it. She said there are hugre feeding stations where they feed the cats. A large Bengal lookalike kept screeching outside her apartment, he didnt want food and bit when touched.The manager said he wants milk(alien to Sophie as we dont give ours any) so she bought milk which he drank and went away till the next day:lol2: Clever cat could train humans


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen, she is indeed a very clever cat. Atm she can open doors when they're closed to but that's it..thankfully. I can deal with that as all my old cats did the same. If she starts opening handles though I shall be less than impressed. She knows how to open the bread bin as well.  She completely leaves the bread alone, but for some reason if their is a bagel in their she goes nuts. Little sod. She hasn't got up a fur ball yet, I've never had a short haired cat before though, so is this anything to do with coat length? Or because she's a bone idle sod and would rather be brushed?

As for asking to go out for hairballs or doing it on the paper: to be honest, I think it's something my mum taught them when they were little. Just wish she was around to ask how she trained them in general. As the three sisters (Sophie, Meg & Harriet) were little angels compared to Libby!


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> eileen, nice!!! lol
> thank you everyone.. he has always been a lazy cat, look at the size of him!! my last cat died of kidney faliure, and grandads cats died this year of renal , he definatly isnt liek them yet.. ill have a chat with dad. he is doing it more often though i have to admit.
> i cant answer on the pooing, weeing, drinking, as he does none of that near me. (he goes outside)
> the problem with being sick , teh neihgbours near me all used to feed him, he would be regua;;y sick, with pasta tuna bake etc etc.. but now its cat food, he will eat and some times throw up straight away..
> he will be sick/fur ball thingy about 1 - 2 times a week on his favouite spot...


 
Well this ridiculous weather we've been having this summer could be contributing slightly to that. We have hot summer days and then suddenly it's cold with autumn temperatures, that could be confusing a lot of animals and causing extra moulting. I'm sure our cats are moulting more than usual and with moulting comes extra hairballs.

Our Purrdy in particular quite often eats a meal and then throws it straight up again almost neat!! I wonder if it's because there's a hairball blocking the digestive tract and preventing the food from getting down, so then it has to come up??



Katiexx said:


> Eileen, she is indeed a very clever cat. Atm she can open doors when they're closed to but that's it..thankfully. I can deal with that as all my old cats did the same. If she starts opening handles though I shall be less than impressed. She knows how to open the bread bin as well.  She completely leaves the bread alone, but for some reason if their is a bagel in their she goes nuts. Little sod. She hasn't got up a fur ball yet, I've never had a short haired cat before though, so is this anything to do with coat length? Or because she's a bone idle sod and would rather be brushed?
> 
> As for asking to go out for hairballs or doing it on the paper: to be honest, I think it's something my mum taught them when they were little. Just wish she was around to ask how she trained them in general. As the three sisters (Sophie, Meg & Harriet) were little angels compared to Libby!


I don't think hairballs are anything to do with coat length - I never saw a difference between my shorthaired Aby and Luna the Siamese and the semi longhaired Somalis.

I have to say that, because there's usually a lot of 'heuking' going on before the hairball appears, when we hear this we immediately grab the cat and put it on newspapers (for obvious reasons!), but that doesn't mean to say that they have ever sought out a newspaper when they've needed to puke up a hairball and we aren't there!!



Shell195 said:


> Im busy waiting for my 19 year old daughter to arrive back from Greece, shes been for a week and rang me with tales of the cats there including having to help another woman find a rescue for a tiny skeleton like kitten with a huge belly.(Sounds like FIP to me.)It wouldnt eat any thing, anyway after many enquiries they found out where a rescue was and took the kitten to her. Sophie(my daughter) has cried buckets over this tiny baby though. Poor little mite doesnt sound good for it. She said there are hugre feeding stations where they feed the cats. A large Bengal lookalike kept screeching outside her apartment, he didnt want food and bit when touched.The manager said he wants milk(alien to Sophie as we dont give ours any) so she bought milk which he drank and went away till the next day:lol2: Clever cat could train humans


From what I've heard and read there is a huge number feral in Greece - I don't think I could actually go there and be detached enough. I've read of loads of people on holiday feeding a feral and then bringing it back home with them, quantining the lot! I bet your daughter has cried - if she's your daughter she'll be wanting to save them all!!


----------



## Esarosa

Went to Crete many years ago and the amount of feral cats and dogs was insane. Their were a few that came onto the resort (Louis Creta Princess) and we fell in love with a beautiful sandy brown feral...well semi feral, she came to us for food after breakfast, and a gorgeous little scruffy dog, who we nicknamed Sunny Scruff Buff. She had the most wonderful temprement. We had to save them from the animal warden twice whilst there, but my Dad wouldn't be swayed and let us bring them back even though my mum was prepared to wait out and pay for the quarantine was absolutely devastated  

Not got any pics of the wee feral but here's Sunny Scruff Buff. Hate to think what might have happened to them.















(sorry for pic quality I took the photo on my camera phone from the photo album..if that makes sense?)

Thing is in Crete, and I noticed it in Cyprus to. The locals seem to just let their cats and dogs wander wherever. There was a Rough Collie (very lassie esque) that the animal warden picked up. It was in brilliant condition so there was no way it was a stray, but as the owners didn't keep it confined that got shipped off . 

In cyprus we stayed on one of the RAF bases with my uncle and the amount of cats around was mad. My aunt made the mistake of feeding a couple that she became familiar with (she lived on the base with him) and before we knew what had happened she had 15+ cats a day going to her little bungalow mithering for food.


----------



## speedybob

i miss having cats, i moved to a little flat, so all my cats are with my mum now, in the country, but i used to have 5, one went missing and my baby bootsie had to be put to sleep in june (but she was 20 years old) although it did break my heart to have it done, but they thought she had stomach tumours and her thyroid was going and she was losing a lot of weight. i'm only 22, so it was really weird without her around.
i have 2 rescue cats (one called kwamie, the other called dog) that were dumped in a shed when kittens and so were feral, ones black and white, the other a slate grey. they are now very well settled in, extremely loving and cuddly, only the grey one thinks he is a dog, as when we got them, we had a dog and they imprinted on her as their mother..
we rescued a stray cat, as he was very thin and poorly looking, after about 1 year of feeding him, we saw him covered in blood and *** burns and then he disappeared for about 5-6months. when he returned, he was at deaths door, we think someone kicked his face a lot, as he is now missing most of his teeth, and has some brain damage as he doesnt act like a normal cat or understand what a cat is, but he is lovely and very very affectionate, and despite having very few teeth, he still manages to bring home birds, mice and rabbits, which are just severely sucked and gummed.
his behaviour can be bit erratic, and he has a habit of throwing himself at other cats for a cuddle, only to be a bit shocked when they dont like him invading their space, luckily kwamie and dog are used to this behaviour now and just put up with it, wen he climbs on top of them for a nap, or throws himself at them...
we re-homed one cat from a friend (and called him rankin) and he was lovely, we only had him for a year, and i like to think that he found another home and moved in with them...
anyway, just a ramble about my cats past and present, sorry it's so long, but they are all really special characters who i miss loads and who have taken a lot of hard work to get them back to health and being non-feral.
:flrt: i miss my cats...especially bootsie...


----------



## Athravan

Sparrow is currently very seriously and deliberately.... washing my toe. Has been doing it for 4 minutes now it's not going to get any cleaner! Nothing like a sandpaper foot massage in the morning:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

I HAVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!

no way will be i beable to give them back

NO WAY!!


oh my oh my oh my!


mum is blue - VERY thin
then there is a 

tabby
tabby - grey
black 
black
black
blacka nd white!

I WANT THE BLUE TABBY!!!

lol

pics later.


now i have to work out food, water, feeding, worming, flea.. etc etc

may need help!


----------



## Esarosa

ooo dibs on the grey tabby. Anyone fancy giving me a lift to cambridgeshire? :razz:

Gina out of curiosity how did you go about volunteering and what organisation is it that you've volunteered with? 

I'd love to foster but I thought they might not let me due to the fact I have the reps,rodents, tortoises etc.

Did they do a home check etc or not?


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> ooo dibs on the grey tabby. Anyone fancy giving me a lift to cambridgeshire? :razz:
> 
> Gina out of curiosity how did you go about volunteering and what organisation is it that you've volunteered with?
> 
> I'd love to foster but I thought they might not let me due to the fact I have the reps,rodents, tortoises etc.
> 
> Did they do a home check etc or not?


with my local charity shelter - 
woodgreen 
they came to my house to check me family house etc etc
Iwant the grey one!!

now i have no idea if they have been wened or not.. ahhhhhhh
goign to ring them now..
already been ''attacked''

lol


they look alot smaller than the pic you posted elieen!


----------



## feorag

Welcome to our catty thread Speedybob - I enjoyed reading about your cats, but my heart went out to that poor black one who had been so badly treated - it's just shameful for anyone to do that to any animal! 

Well done you for helping him though!



Athravan said:


> Sparrow is currently very seriously and deliberately.... washing my toe. Has been doing it for 4 minutes now it's not going to get any cleaner! Nothing like a sandpaper foot massage in the morning:lol2:


Saves on exfoliator though, doesn't it?? :lol2:



freekygeeky said:


> they look alot smaller than the pic you posted elieen!


Well aren't you the excited one Gina! I think these kittens are going to get so much attention, which will only be good for them, bearing in mind that the correct socialisation age for cats is from 4 weeks onwards. 

No doubt they look smaller than mine because their mother would not have been fed properly throughout her pregnancy and lactation, otherwise she would not be thin and 6 is a big litter for any queen to cope with, even when she's being fed optimum quality food. My queens were never thin until the kittens were about 5 weeks old and only then if it was a big litter. They could cope with 3/4 kittens without losing much weight at all.

Once you start getting good quality food into her and get those kittens weaned so they are draining her of milk and she can reduce milk production a bit, you'll see a difference!!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

lol, her food SMELLS!!!
really smells..
the kittens havent been weaned yet, so i have to do it..
she is so beautiful elieen! you would love her,
they are all now fast alseep in their basket, all of them! 
the grey baby might stay with me, he/she is stunning!
how can i tell the sexes... is it obvious?..
ill leave them to it now though, as they are fast asleep.
so cute!!
ill get pics later 

by teh way she is only 18 months old!!! 
she is so so thin, her tail looks so odd, poor thing, stunnign eyes though.


----------



## Shell195

362 x 226 - 6k 
www.kitten-rescue....  SEXING KITTENS Hope this helps,sound so cute.


----------



## feorag

Yes, it's the gap between the 2 vents. When they are very young the answer is to look for a colon : or an exclamation mark ! Colon is a boy, exclamation mark is a girl! And the best way to look at them is from the angle that Shell has shown you. If you turn them upside down and look it's harder!

I always sexed mine as soon as they were born, because it really is easier then, but in my experience if there was any doubt at all about the sex because the gap might be wider than normal for a girl, but not as wide as normal for a boy (if you understand what I mean), those kittens ALWAYS turned out to be girls!

Katie, sorry I forgot to tell you in my earlier post that Sunny Scruff Buff looked fabulous - I would have struggled to leave him behind!


----------



## ditta

oh gina, we are so full of admiration for you and your family, rescue-ing is something we would love to do but its not for everyone, i know for a fact we couldnt let them go when they ready to be rehomed, also the time being an issue with us, i.e. we have none lol, just wanted to say :notworthy::flrt: you are a star: victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

i just fed the mum, she LOVES her food
she was puurrring 

i have to wean them startign rom today though, sounds difficult!!

there is a very mistevious (sp) black oen! i bet he is a boy!


----------



## freekygeeky

here you go, some pics 

AWWWWWWW


you ready for cuteness!!!


----------



## Titch1980

awwwwwwww i want the grey tabby and the mum


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> awwwwwwww i want the grey tabby and the mum


they are teh two that i want, althogh i dony now their personalitles yet


----------



## Esarosa

aw mums lovely! well they all are...argh must stop looking at cat pictures. So tempted to get Libby a friend but not sure if i'd be doing it more for her benefit or my own kitty broodiness :?


----------



## Titch1980

i have a question if any one can answer it please?
its fleaing time as i noticed one on lilly the other day, can i put frontline on Saffy or will it hurt the babies? i cant find anything in the leaflet about nursing queens :S


----------



## linda.t

gina they are beautiful,i've only got the one cat these days and he's getting on a bit,seeing those babies makes my what another one.
may pay a visit to the local cat rescue :whistling2nly to look.


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> aw mums lovely! well they all are...argh must stop looking at cat pictures. So tempted to get Libby a friend but not sure if i'd be doing it more for her benefit or my own kitty broodiness :?


hehe



rach1980 said:


> i have a question if any one can answer it please?
> its fleaing time as i noticed one on lilly the other day, can i put frontline on Saffy or will it hurt the babies? i cant find anything in the leaflet about nursing queens :S


well i ahev flea stuff for alll of them... but it might be special stuff



linda.t said:


> gina they are beautiful,i've only got the one cat these days and he's getting on a bit,seeing those babies makes my what another one.
> may pay a visit to the local cat rescue :whistling2nly to look.


hehe, you know you want one!



now anyone local want to help me sex and worm and flea them? lol
and help me ween them?


----------



## freekygeeky

so feroag what is she, and her kittens and what was the dad 
2 black ones have white single hairs in their coats


----------



## Titch1980

freekygeeky said:


> so feroag what is she, and her kittens and what was the dad
> 2 black ones have white single hairs in their coats


she will need to know sexes first


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> she will need to know sexes first


damm!! lol
cant do ti by myself!

got to wait for someone to help me!


----------



## Titch1980

if i was nearer i would, shame


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> oh gina, we are so full of admiration for you and your family, rescue-ing is something we would love to do but its not for everyone, i know for a fact we couldnt let them go when they ready to be rehomed, also the time being an issue with us, i.e. we have none lol, just wanted to say :notworthy::flrt: you are a star: victory:


Absolutely agree with you Ditta. I'm happy to help look after anything small for the short term, but not cats and dogs, because the worry of bringing an infection into my own household is too much for me as far as cats are concerned and at the moment dogs would stress the cats too much. But no question about it, you are a star Gina and you will love every minute of it, but how many you will part with at the end is debatable! :lol2: 

So much for keeping detached and not looking on them as being members of your family - :lol2:



freekygeeky said:


>


The kittens are gorgeous and actually look in very good condition all things considered, but there is no question that there must be oriental in the mothere somewhere - she has a very oriental head and if this is the case it will explain why she is thin, because they are very fine boned.


----------



## freekygeeky

thank you 
do you like them?
she is horribly thin, when i had to catch her (she escaped) lol
all i coudl feel was bones 
i will fatten her up!! she has a sack of foo dhere, bigger than me!! lol



feorag said:


> Absolutely agree with you Ditta. I'm happy to help look after anything small for the short term, but not cats and dogs, because the worry of bringing an infection into my own household is too much for me as far as cats are concerned and at the moment dogs would stress the cats too much. But no question about it, you are a star Gina and you will love every minute of it, but how many you will part with at the end is debatable! :lol2:
> 
> So much for keeping detached and not looking on them as being members of your family - :lol2:
> 
> The kittens are gorgeous and actually look in very good condition all things considered, but there is no question that there must be oriental in the mothere somewhere - she has a very oriental head and if this is the case it will explain why she is thin, because they are very fine boned.


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> so feroag what is she, and her kittens and what was the dad
> 2 black ones have white single hairs in their coats





rach1980 said:


> she will need to know sexes first


Not when red isn't present I don't!

OK, so she is blue which is the dilute of black. As you've only got black and blue kittens, then the father was black carrying blue. If he'd been blue then all your kittens would be blue too. The white comes in with the white spotting gene (that's how you get white paws etc)


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Not when red isn't present I don't!
> 
> OK, so she is blue which is the dilute of black. As you've only got black and blue kittens, then the father was black carrying blue. If he'd been blue then all your kittens would be blue too. The white comes in with the white spotting gene (that's how you get white paws etc)


ok thank you  what about the tabby?


----------



## feorag

I was hoping you weren't going to ask that one!! :lol2:

Essentially all cats are tabbies. The tabby gene is known as the 'agouti' gene and the solid colour gene is known as the 'non-agouti gene' - makes sense I suppose!

The non-agouti gene is the recessive one, which means a cat has to be solid or both parents have to carry solid to be able to produce a solid coloured cat, but even in those you may see the hint of 'ghost tabby markings'. So I think the father would have been a solid cat carrying the non-agouti gene, otherwise you would have had more tabbies.

Hope this makes sense, cos it barely does to me. I'm no geneticist and don't profess to know it all - I've only studied the genetics of the cats that I breed, i.e. Somalis and Siamese/Orientals.

Have to say I'm surprised that Wood Green didn't sex them for you before they brought them??


----------



## freekygeeky

lol 
thanky
they did and they ahd had them but the man (nice man) lol
forgot to bring it with them lol twit.. i sia di woudl do it hehe 
so re the tabby gene, thats why one of the black ones has a ghostign of tabbyness in it then?


feorag said:


> I was hoping you weren't going to ask that one!! :lol2:
> 
> Essentially all cats are tabbies. The tabby gene is known as the 'agouti' gene and the solid colour gene is known as the 'non-agouti gene' - makes sense I suppose!
> 
> The non-agouti gene is the recessive one, which means a cat has to be solid or both parents have to carry solid to be able to produce a solid coloured cat, but even in those you may see the hint of 'ghost tabby markings'. So I think the father would have been a solid cat carrying the non-agouti gene, otherwise you would have had more tabbies.
> 
> Hope this makes sense, cos it barely does to me. I'm no geneticist and don't profess to know it all - I've only studied the genetics of the cats that I breed, i.e. Somalis and Siamese/Orientals.
> 
> Have to say I'm surprised that Wood Green didn't sex them for you before they brought them??


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> so re the tabby gene, thats why one of the black ones has a ghostign of tabbyness in it then?


Sure is!!

It's the bane of any cat breeder's life - trying to get rid of ghost tabby markings on solid colour cats, cos every colour except the red series gets marked down for it.


----------



## Athravan

Cat genetics sound harder than snakes!

I always assumed because my cats are both all black and identical that the parents were black too.


----------



## feorag

Athravan said:


> Cat genetics sound harder than snakes!
> 
> I always assumed because my cats are both all black and identical that the parents were black too.


Not from what I've picked up on this forum!!

My biggest problem in the beginning was that we always use the word "carry" such as black carrying chocolate, whereas reptile people use the word "het" - I found that confusing for a start!!! :lol2:

Truth is if your cats are both black then there's every likelihood that the parents were both black, but they could also have both carried blue and there could have been blue kittens in the litter. The parents may also have carried other recessive colours, but if they did't both carry the same colour then they wouldn't be able to produce that colour, although they can pass it on to their progeny.

Then there's the complications of some colours being recessive to others reducing the likelihood of producing some colours, but like I said I only really understand the genetics of Somali colours, which are obviously colours in other breeds, but as Somalis don't come in white, we don't have the complications of the white gene, which can be either dominant white, albino white or white spotting (thank goodness) although our breed does have a problem with the white spotting gene. Aaagghhhh!!!!


----------



## ditta

look wats happened to spaggy:whip:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/186247-ggggrrrrr-my-over-protective-dog.html


----------



## freekygeeky

i liek the markings though elieen!!
Right just went in and spent 1 hour or so with the kittens, 
cant tell a sodding difference re sex lol!
i for the first time fed them, nearly all ate some food!! whihc id great, hopefully this weaning will be easy!! lol ha!
the mum ate 2 tins of food.. !
she needs food! she is so thin..
they all did a poo... nice...
i got bitten and scratched! lol
and so did my brother! im a little worried abou one, its smaller than the others, and isnt as lively, i guess teh runt..
my favourite 3 are teh cheekiest ones, and will bite!
The mum doesnt seem to bothered, is this normal?
and how do i teeach them not to bite?

Gina

some more pics!

Mummy cat loves my brother, she is such a good girl , she really is.

so very diifficuly to take ics as they are always moving!#


my fav one, the blue tabby, has a BEAUTIFUL belly"
and funny eyes...


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> look wats happened to spaggy:whip:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/186247-ggggrrrrr-my-over-protective-dog.html


Aw! Poor spaggy - it'll not do him any harm, just ruin his film star good looks a bit.

Here's Cadbury before his spat with Jago (the cat we bred that we had to take back when he was 9) and after!

Good job it happened AFTER we'd retired him from the showbench when he made Grand Premier!!


----------



## feorag

Technically Gina, the mother and the siblings will teach them about biting. That's how they learn!

The do look remarkably healthy considering that they've been neglected - especially when you consider the mess the kittens were in that Melinda Gibson has just taken in.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Technically Gina, the mother and the siblings will teach them about biting. That's how they learn!
> 
> The do look remarkably healthy considering that they've been neglected - especially when you consider the mess the kittens were in that Melinda Gibson has just taken in.


yea they are brillaint, she has done a bloomign good job with them, even though its nearly killed her. she to be hoenst dosnt seem to mind, as soon as i get there she buggers off and sits on the snakes vivs, and i sit there playing with the kittens, maybe she is happy to have someone else do it! lol
there are a few that bit me though, pretty hard! on my foot!!!!!


----------



## ditta

i so want to come for a visit gina

lots of kitties my idea of heaven:flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> i so want to come for a visit gina
> 
> lots of kitties my idea of heaven:flrt::flrt:


lol, if you come this way with repti taxi your welcome to come and see! lol


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> lol, if you come this way with repti taxi your welcome to come and see! lol


 
oooo yes come on folks who wants reps delivering near freeky: victory:


----------



## Titch1980

rach1980 said:


> i have a question if any one can answer it please?
> its fleaing time as i noticed one on lilly the other day, can i put frontline on Saffy or will it hurt the babies? i cant find anything in the leaflet about nursing queens :S


sorry for quoting my own post but i just had a skim read through before making tea and couldnt see reply


----------



## groovy chick

Awwww they are lovely. :flrt: My mum used to volunteer with the cpl. Id have loved it if she had got to bring kittens home  Instead she got to empty a demolision site which had 14 feral cats in, that was fun. One of the ferals actually stays with her now little mirren.Will you be keeping the mummy then Gina lol


----------



## Titch1980

ditta said:


> oooo yes come on folks who wants reps delivering near freeky: victory:


i dont but pinch me the blue tabby, shhhhhhhhhhh, lol


----------



## freekygeeky

groovy chick said:


> Awwww they are lovely. :flrt: My mum used to volunteer with the cpl. Id have loved it if she had got to bring kittens home  Instead she got to empty a demolision site which had 14 feral cats in, that was fun. One of the ferals actually stays with her now little mirren.Will you be keeping the mummy then Gina lol






rach1980 said:


> i dont but pinch me the blue tabby, shhhhhhhhhhh, lol


if anyone has him its me! Lol

(if i get pics tonight will somenoe on here be able to sex them for me? i think i saw balls ion some but to be honest i have no clue)


----------



## vetdebbie

Frontline and nursing queens - should be fine as you can do the kittens from 2 days with the spray anyway. (i'd use the spray not the spot-on on the queen)


----------



## Titch1980

oh, i have spot on here. should i get some spray then?
thanks for replying


----------



## Shell195

You will have to hold them in the same position as the drawing if you want us to sex them but it still might be hard if we cant get hands on. The mum is so Oriental looking.My blue girl is so cobby in shape like a British


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> You will have to hold them in the same position as the drawing if you want us to sex them but it still might be hard if we cant get hands on. The mum is so Oriental looking.My blue girl is so cobby in shape like a British


thank you, i think i have the sexing this ok ish now, the blue is male, the tabby is femalee... not sur eon the others, they look the smaE!


----------



## Shell195

Right here are some pics of my cats you may have seen some of them before
Honey








Tinkerbell








Here is a litter I handreared as you can see a full ginger litter


----------



## Shell195

More cats
Oscar my only ginger cat








Purdy my Oriental Lilac








Sasha my Blue semi feral mog


----------



## Shell195

More cats
Bailey Persian








Tia, Tawny,Sadie 3 feral sisters(Tia lives with me, Sadie Colourpoint lives at the sanctuary and sadly Tawny tortie was run over at The Sanctuary Note the tipped ears as we were going to release them back were they came from but they werent wanted


----------



## Shell195

More cats
Boo my deaf boy








Chewie and Boebee the 2 Devon Rexes









Oscar again doing what he does best sucking clothes or his own tail aged about 9/10 years now. He walked into our house the day I had one of my old cats Put to sleep and no owner could be found(he was about 6 months at the time)


----------



## linda.t

every ones cats are so beautiful.:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

More
Elmo my Maine **** boy...Silver Tabby and about 18 months old on this photo








Herbie my old Blue Persian sadly no longer with us.He was a rescue with a very sad history and spent his last 2 years living with us


----------



## linda.t

Shell195 said:


> More
> Elmo my Maine **** boy...Silver Tabby and about 18 months old on this photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbie my old Blue Persian sadly no longer with us.He was a rescue with a very sad history and spent his last 2 years living with us


they are both stunning but herbie makes me think of bag puss:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Lovely cats Shell.


----------



## feorag

Yes, Shell, lovely cats - your blue definitely has British type - that big round cobby head!!

Someone's just sent me this link YouTube - Pussy versus Printer sit it out to the end - it's so funny!!


----------



## Shell195

We used to call him Bagpuss, as he was so tatty he HATED being groomed but would let me use clippers on him.He would only ever wee in a litter tray he always pooed on the floor no one else would have put up with him.He had 5 homes that we know of which is why he came to live with me. He ended up with horrible colitis and renal failure and after much testing and treatment he was given eternal sleep to save further suffering He was abut 13 years old.Poor Herbie even with his problems we loved him until the end


----------



## Bosscat

Shell your cats are beauties, my mum had a silver female and a cream male maine **** - they had huge personalities! The male used to hunt geese and swans at the river, and brought me back squirrels on numerous occasions (I still bear the scars from one such critter!)


----------



## freekygeeky

just went to look at the kittens, mum is fast asleep on the floor, and all the kittens are havinga drink from her :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

My garden is cat proof and all the cats cant get out except for Elmo he clears the 6 ft fence with wire over hang without even touching it, all so he can come round the front and in through the kitchen window and sleep on the window ledge.Let him in the kitchen though and he cries to get out 
We keep trying to outwit him but it doesnt work.At one point we spent hundreds of pounds putting spinning tubes on the fence top, this didnt work either. Naughty cat


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes, Shell, lovely cats - your blue definitely has British type - that big round cobby head!!
> 
> Someone's just sent me this link YouTube - Pussy versus Printer sit it out to the end - it's so funny!!



brilliant, but watch this with the sound on, i actually LOL'd!!!

YouTube - Hitchcock's Ninja Cat comes closer without moving


----------



## feorag

Yes that was good! Did you see the size of its eyes and pupils?? I love it when my cats do that!


----------



## linda.t

Shell195 said:


> We used to call him Bagpuss, as he was so tatty he HATED being groomed but would let me use clippers on him.He would only ever wee in a litter tray he always pooed on the floor no one else would have put up with him.He had 5 homes that we know of which is why he came to live with me. He ended up with horrible colitis and renal failure and after much testing and treatment he was given eternal sleep to save further suffering He was abut 13 years old.Poor Herbie even with his problems we loved him until the end


well at least he found you to look after and love him.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes that was good! Did you see the size of its eyes and pupils?? I love it when my cats do that!


lol
i really did laugh!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I have a Seal Colourpoint Moggy Jasper His Mum was a Black 100% feral cat.She came to me with her 2 kittens aged about 3 days old from The dog warden who had left the 2 kittens in the trap with her.The little colourpoint had a huge deep scratch across his head that the mum did in her panic(he needed vet treatment).His brother was white/black and went to a new home but this little lad has obvious brain damage. he cant jump and always has a vacant look in his gorgeous blue eyes, he is 10 years old now. My question is would his dad have been a Birman. He is very British in type though. Will take a photo of him as I cant find them on here


----------



## freekygeeky

just foudn this pic on google, 
looks VERY simialr to her, bar the colour
and she is very slim..(i knwo they generally are) but i can see her ribds, spine, etc etc


----------



## Shell195

I thought she looked like this








248 x 206 - 17k 
www.cats-cats.dk Russian blue


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I thought she looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 248 x 206 - 17k
> www.cats-cats.dk Russian blue


she is blue yea, but (although she is thin) you can see she is a slender cat, with a pointy face, and a thin ''lanky'' tail lol


----------



## Shell195

More like this Oriental Blue


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I have a Seal Colourpoint Moggy Jasper His Mum was a Black 100% feral cat.She came to me with her 2 kittens aged about 3 days old from The dog warden who had left the 2 kittens in the trap with her.The little colourpoint had a huge deep scratch across his head that the mum did in her panic(he needed vet treatment).His brother was white/black and went to a new home but this little lad has obvious brain damage. he cant jump and always has a vacant look in his gorgeous blue eyes, he is 10 years old now. My question is would his dad have been a Birman. He is very British in type though. Will take a photo of him as I cant find them on here


The thing is that the Himalayan gene can be carried for generation on generation and then suddenly emerge when 2 cats carrying it are mated, so the mum was obviously carrying this gene. Yes she could have mated with a Birman, or a Ragdoll or a Colourpoint Persian or a Siamese, or more likely she has mated another moggie that was carrying the gene.

As an example Snickles my Oriental Black had 1 Siamese grandparent on her mother's side and 1 Siamese grandparent on her father's side - the rest were all orientals (smokes, shadeds and spotted tabbies). So I had no idea whether she carried the Siamese gene or not. I mated her to a Siamese and she carried 5 Siamese and one Havana kitten! Nobody was more gobsmacked than I was when they all popped out!


----------



## Brat

There's something about orientals I just don't like the look of.. Their long faces freak me out lol.
My new kitty Rex has a split personality. It's taken 2 days for him to give me a love and really show affection, and finally play with something, even if it was just a toilet roll tube being batted across the room. He also just sat on my knee watching the "LOL" smileys moving around. He's only done all this because I've shut Baby in the other half of the apartment to give each other a rest, they were STILL chasing each other round at 3am! Madness!

Rex has decided he's allowed on the kitchen cupboards which Im not impressed with. Not sure how to stop him though? Oh my gosh, he's on my TV cabinet now biting an ornament! Baby was so different to him, loving from day one, never ever tried to get on the worktops... yet he loves to climb 5 foot onto the parrot cage and sit there lol.
Glad to see they are showing different characters tbh, will be fun to watch them grow up together.. if they ever start to get on!

Little monkeys! Poor Baby!


----------



## feorag

Brat said:


> There's something about orientals I just don't like the look of.. Their long faces freak me out lol.


:lol2: That's the thing about Siamese and Orientals - they're not "middle of the road cats" they're the end of the spectrum in extremeness and so they don't appeal to everyone. They appeal to me because I'm a "long head" kinda gal. When I had dogs I had Afghan Hounds and German Shepherds and I look for that long head in cats too. Couldn't bear to look at a Persian all day (sorry Persian lovers, especially Shell!), but I just couldn't


----------



## Esarosa

There's something about what I consider the newer Persians that just doesn't appeal to me. The squashed faces always make me think they'll have breathing problems.
My aunt had several persions about ten years ago now and none look like the 'new' ones. They had alot fuller faces. Not sure if they were a different kind I was only 10 at the time, I just knew she said persians and that's all I really remember.

On the new kitten front, i'm sure they'll settle down eventually Brat...although this is what i'm worried about. We've got Libby on her own (17ish weeks now), and are thinking of getting a similar aged cat, or perhaps a little older...for companionship for her. She keeps trying to play with teh dog, and Lady (dog) tolerated it really well at first but she's an old girl and just wants her peace & quiet now. But i'm worried if we get a cat that's to quiet that Libby would just bully it...if it's to confident that she'll be a nervous wreck...well i'm worried about everything truth be told. 

It's like she has two split personalities...one is very affectionate and so soppy & soft..and the other is this whirling dervish that will just attack random body parts at will. So not sure how she'd react to a kitten.

Any ideas cat lovers? Would there be any breeds in particular that seem to prefer company(as a rule)? Would you go for a younger,same age or older kitten/cat? Male/female?

Other half thinks a second would do Libby the world of good..and if it goes well it would but i'm just a very nervous mum I think lol. In the past we've always had cats together from day one, so introing is never something i've had to do with cats.


----------



## MrsP

We have 9 cats, all moggies. 

Holly and Pete spend most of their time outside, they appear when we're out, particularly when the bbq is lit. Not quite sure what they're eating but they're very healthy and glossy!


----------



## Shell195

Hey Eileen I much prefer Long faced demons too. the thing about Persians is they are such a neglected breed and so many end up in rescue so where as I always will have 1 Persian to help out the breed(such sweet little cats) I would actually have a house full of naughty Oriental cats:flrt:


----------



## feorag

I totally agree with you Shell - I think more Persians than any other breed end up in rescue. I think this is non just because their coat requires daily attention and once they get in a mess it rapidly becomes a total mess and clipping can be the only answer, but also because they are renowned for litter training breakdowns


----------



## Shell195

Porche my first 2nd hand Persian was used as a breeding machine.She lived with the stud cat and every season produced kittens. I got her aged 8 years old when they handed her over to our CPL branch but kept her 3 x 4 week old kittens that they then sold. 1 died 1 came to our shelter and dont know about the third .Porche could pee in a lemonade top and never spill a drop she really loved to pee in random items :lol2: Herbie my second Persian (details by his photo ) had terrible toileting problems until the day he was put to sleep.Neither of these 2 would be groomed but would happily sit whilst I clipped them. Bailey my last boy is perfect with his tray and has never had an accident since we have had him and loves to be groomed.Well worth a trip to Yorkshire for, he is delightful. It is pitiful to see the Persians that come into rescue, always matted and usually litter tray missers. It is so hard to find the right home for them, we now hand them over to a wonderful Persian rescue in Manchester.Run by a young couple they work miracles on them and find superb homes with lifetime help if needed and many follow up visits


----------



## feorag

It never ceases to amaze me that people buy these cats because they are so glamorous (if you like a cat that looks like it's been hit in the face with a shovel! :lol2 with their beautiful long soft furr, but don't seem to think that they only look like that when they are groomed every day.

As soon as they realise how much work is involved in keeping a persian looking like the Kosset Carpet cat, for instance, they just wanna dump it!! So sad.

All the Persian breeders I know keep a comb down the side of every easy chair and sofa in their house and as soon as a cat arrives to sit on their knee, out comes the comb and they get combed through at the same time! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Hmm nobody's answered. Would you recommend another cat/kitten for Libby or not?


----------



## Evie

Katiexx said:


> Hmm nobody's answered. Would you recommend another cat/kitten for Libby or not?


 Well it's funny you should ask that because I've just got another kitten for kaito to play with. Our old cat Hobbes doesn't like Kaito but Kaito loves Hobbes. The new kitten is entertaining Kaito as I type. It has only been a couple of hours though so time will tell. Kaito has been so bored (oops he just whacked the kitten off the table) hopefully they will both have enriched lives by having each other.


----------



## Esarosa

See I obviously would love another, having Libby around is an absolute joy. I just want to make sure I get one for the right reasons. So wasn't sure whether another cat would help her or not. I don't want to get one for her to feel put out. But as she worships Lady and constantly tries to play i'm thinking she needs a friend. I spend all my time at home playing with her and entertaining her, but whenever Lady comes into a room she's in she gets all excited. First thing in a morning she greets the dog and ignores me (little charmer isn't she? :razz


----------



## Evie

Katiexx said:


> See I obviously would love another, having Libby around is an absolute joy. I just want to make sure I get one for the right reasons. So wasn't sure whether another cat would help her or not. I don't want to get one for her to feel put out. But as she worships Lady and constantly tries to play i'm thinking she needs a friend. I spend all my time at home playing with her and entertaining her, but whenever Lady comes into a room she's in she gets all excited. First thing in a morning she greets the dog and ignores me (little charmer isn't she? :razz


That's what Kaito is like, if Hobbes comes in, Kaito runs round after him yowling and Hobbes just pretends he's not there. If Hobbes sits on my knee, kaito sits on top of him and poor Hobbes is so sweet natured he just looks really annoyed but never lashes out or anything. I so hope that little kitten (name to follow) and kaito get on and play together. I know whatever happens here will take time but I will keep you posted.
Your blue cat is just like our Hobbes - gorgeous!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2:I think you should get a little boy for Libby to play with.Go for a loving, outgoing kitten a bit younger than she is.She will boss him without him becoming annoyed. Ive introduced loads of them and touch wood it eventually works out. :flrt:Just make sure you remember to neuter them:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:I think you should get a little boy for Libby to play with.Go for a loving, outgoing kitten a bit younger than she is.She will boss him without him becoming annoyed. Ive introduced loads of them and touch wood it eventually works out. :flrt:Just make sure you remember to neuter them:whistling2:



Oh god yeah, don't worry. Everytime we've been to the vets it's been 'can we have her spayed yet?'. Far to many unwanted cats in the world....well that and if she had a litter i'd have to keep them all :blush:. I dunno how breeders do it, i'd be so upset selling the kittens on. 
See i've never had a male cat so that would be something new. We've only ever had females in the past.


----------



## Shell195

Boys are usually lazy cuddley lumps:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Boys are usually lazy cuddley lumps:flrt:


Liking the sound of that.

What's everyones mischief makers been up to today? Libby's been a right cowbag today. Just randomly launching herself at my wrist and biting blooming hard. Sooner we get another cat to teach her how hard to bite the better...well i'm hoping it's not to late to teach her, if so I'm gonna have to find a way of reinforcing my skin..so sore.


----------



## Evie

I think they are going to get along just fine!!


----------



## Esarosa

Aw gorgeous cats. He does have a bit of a bengal look about him the little un don't you think?


----------



## Evie

Katiexx said:


> Aw gorgeous cats. He does have a bit of a bengal look about him the little un don't you think?


 Well I thought so too but I looked them up before and it says they should have tiny, round ears -his are large and pointed, and also they are meant to carry their tail low, and his sticks straight up. He has huge paws though.
I'm amazed how quickly these two have bonded, Hobbes will disapprove for several weeks!


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous kitten and cat.Loving your Oriental Black.I used to have one who sadly was put to sleep at a very young age by an injury that happened while still at the breeders. Your kitten could still have Bengal in his ancestory,he has stunning markings. Try blowing in Libbys face when she bites you.They dont like this


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous kitten and cat.Loving your Oriental Black.I used to have one who sadly was put to sleep at a very young age by an injury that happened while still at the breeders. Your kitten could still have Bengal in his ancestory,he has stunning markings. Try blowing in Libbys face when she bites you.They dont like this


Cheers for the tip shall definitley be trying it.


----------



## Shell195

Well supposed to go and view a Sphynx on Friday but got messed about , it is such a mine field considering the price of them. Managed to find someone with scan certificates for the 2 GCCF registered parents.The kitten will be fully vaccinated and castrated before coming home with me.So people meet PeeWee my new Sphynx kitten pictured at 4 1/2 weeks old(not sure of colour yet) I had the choice of 4 but this little monkey made it quite clear he wanted me to be his new Mummy,He will be ready sometime in November aged 15/16 weeks


----------



## Esarosa

Awww look at that. Very very sweet.


----------



## Titch1980

awwwwww reminds me of mac from mac and me (in a nice way , my son does too, lol)
do they need special care? like lotions and stuff on their skin?


----------



## Evie

Oh my word that is one cute little critter! Congratulations Shell I bet you won't be able to sleep between now and November!!! How utterly cuddleable he is!!


----------



## Shell195

Yes you have to bath them when needed as they get greasy and spot clean them with baby wipes. They have a higher skin temperature than furred cats to.Due to having no fur you have to clean ears,eyes and nails.Soooooooooooo excited about my new baby Hes so gorgeous a little PeeWee Herman much to my OH disgust(He wants to name him but nope hes my kitten hes only paying for him):lol2:


----------



## feorag

Hi everybody - well I don't know what's been going on here, cos you lot have been chatting away for the last day and I haven't had an e-mail telling me that there was anything going on here and my User CP hasn't picked up any new posts until now tonight and I've missed loads!!! :bash:

Anyway, first things first, sorry Katie I totally missed your post asking advice about getting another kitten. I see Shell has recommended that you get a boy - if Libby continues to be a very outgoing kitten that could work very well, but just remember that boys play very rough and if she decides when she gets older that she doesn't "do" rough and tumble, then they probably won't get on. I don't think you'll have any problem introducing another kitten as she is still such a kitten herself. Just accept the fact that most kittens meet other kittens/cat with defensive aggressive behaviour (they aren't like puppies that view every person and animal they meet as a potential friend) so they will have to work out their hierarchy from the beginning.

Evie, the Black is stunning and made me sad thinking about my Luna's grandmother who was an Oriental Black.

Shell, the kittens looks delightful, but the first thing I noticed was dirty ears. Please don't think I'm looking for faults or being a misery guts, but I don't like to see dirty ears or eyes kittens so young, so that bothers me - sorry!! :blush:


----------



## Titch1980

Morning cat people,
how are you all today? well im getting ready to take kids to school.
the babies are a week old tonight and will be hopefully posting some size comparison pics later on today. 
C8774095-8ACA-EC16-4C6B-03D5088AE2D3
1.02.21
1.02.05


----------



## Shell195

No Eileen not dirty ears scratches off the its litter mates when feeding. They are like little demons when feeding off mum. If you look the ear canal is clean .If he had dirty ears I would of questioned it.So no dirty ears although because they have no hair you have to wipe them out on a regular basis and clean nails beds and eyes too RACH I used to hate the school run LOL Its really strange to see the code that is always attached to your posts ,no news about what it is yet I presume. Eileen how do you get emails updating you of new posts


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Not a particularly nice day here today - very cloudy and not so warm. What's everyone doing today?



Shell195 said:


> No Eileen not dirty ears scratches off the its litter mates when feeding. They are like little demons when feeding off mum. If you look the ear canal is clean .If he had dirty ears I would of questioned it.So no dirty ears although because they have no hair you have to wipe them out on a regular basis and clean nails beds and eyes too


Phew!! Glad to hear that. The photograph is very slightly blurred so it looked like wax deposits,but that high up the ear would usually mean a lot more down the ear canal. I thought you'd be far too experienced not to check for stuff like that, but just in case your enthusiasm carried you away I thought I ought to mention it! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen how do you get emails updating you of new posts


You put it in your preferences. It used to take me ages to trawl through "new posts" to see if there were any response to posts I had made on the threads I was particularly interested in being responded to and then I realised I could have an e-mail to tell me this. It means that if you post on any thread at all, every time someone else posts on it, you get sent an automatic e-mail telling you this, so you can check if someone has responded to something you've said - it saves loads of time.

So you go into User CP and then click on "Edit Options", in the "messaging and notification" box there is a drop down box under subscription mode where you can select a variety of options for e-mail notification.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen was very excited but when parting with a HUGE amount of money for a kitten it needs to tick all the boxes so I was still sensible. Just managed to change everything so I now get updates. Weather is very cloudy here today so looks quite miserable.
Not up to much today. May clip my grumpy Epileptic Poodle today, I HATE doing it but she gets so stressed with groomers and bites them.
Ive also got The Sanctuary phone on divert here today so that will keep me busy. Anybody doing anything exciting today?


----------



## feorag

It started raining here about an hour ago and it's just dreich - I'm glad I don't have any plans for today - just enjoying a day off.

I sold some of my baby taggies on ebay and one of the buyers has asked me to make 3 more, so that's my work organised for the day. That and making some jewellery for my friend to wear at her son's wedding on Friday.


----------



## Esarosa

The weather here is foul too. Just seen a thread in off topic counting down to Halloween. This year has gone so quick!

Well Shell thank you again for the blowing tip, even the slightest blow and she stops immediately. You've saved my wrists so i'm eternally greatful :lol2:

T'other half is saying he wants a male Maine **** kitten/cat..."Why a Maine ****?"
"They're huge!"

Men eh, why are they all so preoccupied with size? :roll:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Men eh, why are they all so preoccupied with size? :roll:


 :lol2: That is so true!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> :lol2: That is so true!! :lol2:


Tell me about it. I'd love an oriental, siamese or a snow spotted/rosetted bengal...but nope..he wants a huge beast of a cat :lol2:. Truth be told we will probably try the local rescues first see what needs a home.

I do HATE going to rescues though, I always want to take everything home. Dogs are worse though, it's the eyes and the looks they give you..I always feel terrible!


----------



## Shell195

Glad the tip worked for you. I have a Maine **** but although a big cat hes not huge although they grow until they are 4 years old. He is a very aloof cat which is disappointing as I wanted a cuddle monster:whistling2: Last time I went to a dog rescue centre I came out crying those little faces begging to come home.Heartbreaking :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen what are baby taggies?


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Eileen what are baby taggies?



Ooh I was wondering that but forgot to ask :blush:


----------



## Titch1980

and me, lol


----------



## Esarosa

Just been noseying at Eileen's website. I've only just noticed it in her sig..how blonde am I? I'm in love with Kosta & Briagha...beautiful is all I can say.


----------



## Andy b 1

ive got 5 cats  well 3 cats and 2 kittens, love them lots


----------



## Esarosa

Andy b 1 said:


> ive got 5 cats  well 3 cats and 2 kittens, love them lots



Who let you back on the forum? :whistling2: Pictures are needed of the cats!


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Tell me about it. I'd love an oriental, siamese or a snow spotted/rosetted bengal...but nope..he wants a huge beast of a cat :lol2:. Truth be told we will probably try the local rescues first see what needs a home.


Have to say, though, you would be very unlikely to ever regret bringing a Maine **** into your home - they do have a very laid back temperament and fit in very well and they are people oriented. My friend has been breeding them for about 20 years. When I helped her move house from Darlington to Sheffield many years ago she had 24 cats then, about 7/8 rescued moggies and her Maine ***** and I bet she has a few more now!! Actually I went to America with her years ago to find an unrelated male (we got him in Florida) and a female (we got her in Phoenix) to import to improve the gene pool. She tells me that she has never had a problem introducing a new Maine **** into her household.

As far as local rescues are concerned, never forget that there are also breed rescues who are trying desperately to rehome pedigree cats! For instance at the moment the Somali Cat club has 3 cats desperately in need of homes. 



Shell195 said:


> Glad the tip worked for you. I have a Maine **** but although a big cat hes not huge although they grow until they are 4 years old. He is a very aloof cat which is disappointing as I wanted a cuddle monster:whistling2:


I find that very surprising Shell, given what I've seen and learned about ***** (probably know as much about them as Somalis after the many I looked at in America!).


----------



## Esarosa

Ooo Ariel is such a pretty girl. (on the somali cat club welfare/rescue bit)


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen what are baby taggies?


:lol2: They're baby comforters made from fleece or cotton and fleece with little ribbons around for children who are obsessed with playing with the tags on toys. When I did a patchwork and quilting night class about 5 years ago, I had quite a few pregnant friends and one of the girls suggested I make these taggies, so I did and then I started selling them on ebay to make a bit of pocket money when I left my secretarial job. Course I'll never make my fortune, but if I can make a little it helps cos it all adds up. I actually put a thread on here at the end of last year and sold a few. Was thinking about putting on another one. I've just re-done the ones for the snake necklaces and lizard earrings to see if I can sell them too. This is a taggy:










Katie thanks for your comments about my website - course you'll see it hasn't been updated for about 3/4 years - since I stopped breeding actually. I stopped paying for a site when I stopped breeding and so now it is covered in adverts and pop-ups which are minorly irritating! 

Andy, welcome and yes pictures of your cats please!!!


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Ooo Ariel is such a pretty girl. (on the somali cat club welfare/rescue bit)


Wow! you've looked already??

Well every breed club has a rescue service and a lot of area clubs have one too AND they never turn away a moggie, even though the service is primarily to help pedigree cats. The Northern Counties Cat Club co-ordinator is based at Bishop Auckland, so not that far from you. She keeps a list of people who are waiting to re-home a pedigree cat and also (obviously) pedigree cats who are needing a home, as not all of them come into the rescue, but stay where they are until a home comes up for them. If I've to rescue one of mine I always contact Marion to ask if she has anyone waiting for a Somali or a Siamese.

Did you read any of the stories on my website? If you go to the Memories make sure you have a box of tissues handy cos I write from the heart and everyone tells me that they cry when they read about the cats I've lost.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

any one know why my kitten sits on my chest and either botes my nose or licks my lips!? lol, he keeps sitting on the sofa meowing at me til i pick him up then proceeds to bite my nose!!! strange little fella, hes the cutest kitty ever tho



















:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Reece was a right monster for tags as a baby(nephew) You'd have him over your shoulder burping and he'd be pulling at the back of your top/coat/cardi whatever you were wearing :roll:








< this was the little so & so...god I wish he was still that small!


----------



## feorag

Probably because he was taken away from his mother too soon. How old was he when you got him? They need their mother to teach them how to be cats, otherwise they become too humanised and can develop behavioural problems.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

we got him at 5 weeks, coz the previous owner wanted rid  the mother cat (apparantly) wasnt feeding him anymore, i dont mind it, but yeah the kitten thinks hes a dog, coz him and my dog are best mates , iuts too late for him isnt it......


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

probably why he licks me, coz he has seen my dog doing it??


----------



## feorag

Elisha Metcalf said:


> we got him at 5 weeks, coz the previous owner wanted rid  the mother cat (apparantly) wasnt feeding him anymore, i dont mind it, but yeah the kitten thinks hes a dog, coz him and my dog are best mates , iuts too late for him isnt it......


Well, there's your answer. A lot of people use the excuse that the mother is fed up of the kittens and doesn't want to feed them any more. Yes, this does happen - it's her way of encouraging them to wean and eat meat, but it doesn't mean that she doesn't want them around any more - it's all part of the learning process.

I firmly believe that no kitten should be taken away from its mother before the age of 10 weeks and quite frankly the longer it stays with its mother, the better equipped it is to cope with being on its own.

At 5 weeks your kitten hasn't been taught how to be a kitten and only its mother can teach it that. It will have imprinted on you and your dog and that's why it's doing what it does. Shame!!


----------



## Esarosa

Elisha Metcalf said:


> probably why he licks me, coz he has seen my dog doing it??



Licking tends to be a comfort thing I think, as opposed to copying the dog, as is gentle biting & sucking..oh not forgetting prodding as well. Libby did it for a while but seems to have grown out of it now. It was when she was settling down to go to sleep she'd start sucking/licking whatever part of you was nearest..so chin if she was on your chest, fingers if on your lap etc.


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Reece was a right monster for tags as a baby(nephew) You'd have him over your shoulder burping and he'd be pulling at the back of your top/coat/cardi whatever you were wearing :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < this was the little so & so...god I wish he was still that small!


Aw, he's gorgeous. To be quite honest neither of my 2 bothered with tags, so I never knew this "phenomenon" existed until this girl mentioned it to me. Her daughter was obsessed and the first thing she did when given a new soft toy was to search for the tag and suck it, or wrap her fingers around it.

I made one for a woman in Dundee and she e-mailed me and asked if I could make more for her granddaughter. Then she e-mailed me to say that her granddaughter was also obsessed with satin and if anyone was wearing satin used to stroke it, so she asked me if I could make some using satin material. Apparently when they gave her one she was ecstatic!!!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I firmly believe that no kitten should be taken away from its mother before the age of 10 weeks and quite frankly the longer it stays with its mother, the better equipped it is to cope with being on its own.



See it's partly because of this that we're leaning more to a pedigree next. I've not seen one moggy for sale that's been with it's mum for the recommended amount of time and it's a damn shame.

What age do rescue centres rehome kittens now? Shell what age do you rehome yours? A friend of ours used to work at the local cat shelter and they rehomed theirs at 6-8 weeks...This was in the 90's so not sure if that's changed now.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

i myself didnt agree with taking him at five weeks, but hes come on great, i took him to the vets n explained how he had been taken early, and she said it was fine as long as i get him eating meat, so i had to mush up kitten meat in with kitten milk and gradually wean him off the milk, his mother is weird , with her last litter she wouldnt come in the house once they were 6 weeks old, she just stayed outside, its my nextdoor neighbours cat, and no she isnt the greatest owner, but id rather have him at 5 weeks coz she couldnt be bothered than let her give him to someone who didnt know what they were doing, or just kick him outside....


----------



## Esarosa

Have you suggested to the owner getting his female spayed? If he's on benefits of any kind he can apply for a neutering/spaying voucher from the CPL.


----------



## feorag

I think Shell said earlier in this thread or another one that they don't home until a minimum of 10 weeks, but I'm not absolutely sure it's not longer.

Katie I've just had a good laugh cos you and I cross-posted. I was answering the thread about the kitten and you put in about your nephew, so it reads as if I'm saying your nephew was looking for the tag at the back of your neck cos he was taken away from his mother too soon. :lol2:

Guess that's the problem of answering a post without quoting first. I never do if no-one has posted in between, cos I thought it would be obvious why I was saying what I was saying, but it backfired a bit there! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Katie I've just had a good laugh cos you and I cross-posted. I was answering the thread about the kitten and you put in about your nephew, so it reads as if I'm saying your nephew was looking for the tag at the back of your neck cos he was taken away from his mother too soon. :lol2:
> 
> Guess that's the problem of answering a post without quoting first. I never do if no-one has posted in between, cos I thought it would be obvious why I was saying what I was saying, but it backfired a bit there! :lol2:



:lol2:. Technically he was taken from his mum to soon though. She had serious post natal depression for the first six months of his life. So in between sixth form & work I had him at my house all the time, till he was six months. In fact some days I took him into work and had him at the side of the till in his pram. Good thing the assistant manager had a little lad the same age and was really understanding.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

Katiexx said:


> Have you suggested to the owner getting his female spayed? If he's on benefits of any kind he can apply for a neutering/spaying voucher from the CPL.


yes several times!!! she wont, she asked me to try n get it done coz i was a student, but i thought why should i? i tried anyway but i couldne. My sister said she might pay for it, because she is just going to keep getting pregnant and it will kill her, plus she hasnt had ANY injections, because people in my area seem to think cats dont need them!, annoys me. Gotta take my lickle flynn for his jabs on tuesday! hes 9 weeks now! Yeah the woman who owns the mother would rather spend 50-60 a week on **** than her poor cat, who was one of my kittens from my old cat  dont know what to do, shes been like family my whole life so i cant report her. She isnt on benefits or anything wither but they have 5 kids to feed :-/


----------



## Esarosa

My dad was one of those who believed that cats didn't need jabs after their first set. When they'd had cats growing up they didn't even get that (in the 1950's we're talking now though lol). My mum on the other hand like me was a worrier so made sure they got everything they needed.

Not sure what to suggest on the mother front. She could be carrying all sorts bless her, and inadvertently passing it onto the litters she has .


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

my little flynn has a heart murmur, dont know whether its anything to do with mother (doubt it) she keeps saying she is gonna get rid of her next time she gets pregnant, like its the cats fault!?! so if she does get rid i will have her, would it be okay introducing a mother back to its baby after a few months, i would get her spayed n injected n everything, i just dont see why we should now, its not our cat, ive learned from not getting injection my cat died form AIDS (the cat version) and it killed me to get her put down and the cat that lives next door was that cats kitten (if you get me) so i dont wanna see the same thing happen to tabby (thats the mothers name)

what was that CPL thing you mentioned?


----------



## Esarosa

CPL being cats protection league. They offer spaying/neutering vouchers for low income families & those on benefits. Not sure whether child benefit would count, but they could always ask if they had that. 

The PDSA also offer treatment to those with low income(on benefits) and OAP's. Not sure about students tbh.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

thats what i said to her, students get discount off everything, cept animals lol. It just bugs me she will smoke herself to death but wont pay 40-50 quid to get her cat done, shes checked some low income stuff out, but apparantly doesnt qualify. We pay anything they ask to keep our cats n rest of animals in good health.


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... Am on the laptop now and photobucket seems to get on with it, so here ya go... LOADSA pics of my furry puds.

(Louis is the fluffy black and white doofus, Kallie is the oriental looking calico, and I'll throw in a couple of Chester, our black monster that's been missing for over a year now)














































(she did it herself... and that's how she carries it around the house)


----------



## Amalthea

(the ginger one is Louis' brother, Garfield... he lives with a friend of mine, but they still have the occassional play date)


----------



## feorag

Elisha Metcalf said:


> my little flynn has a heart murmur, dont know whether its anything to do with mother (doubt it) she keeps saying she is gonna get rid of her next time she gets pregnant, like its the cats fault!?! so if she does get rid i will have her, would it be okay introducing a mother back to its baby after a few months, i would get her spayed n injected n everything, i just dont see why we should now, its not our cat, ive learned from not getting injection my cat died form AIDS (the cat version) and it killed me to get her put down and the cat that lives next door was that cats kitten (if you get me) so i dont wanna see the same thing happen to tabby (thats the mothers name)
> 
> what was that CPL thing you mentioned?


When you say the cat died from the cat version of AIDS, do you mean FIV (being Feline Immunodeficiency Virus) or FeLV (Feline Leukaemia Virus) because a lot of people refer to FeLV as being feline aids, where in fact it is actually FIV. There is, as yet, no vaccination against FIV, although you can vaccinate against FeLV

That would concern me because if the mother of that cat died from FeLV or FIV, then she was a positive cat and could have passed this onto all her kittens, which means your neighbour's cat could have it, depending on when your cat picked up the virus.

Amalthea - gorgeous cats!! Excellent photographs!!


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> See it's partly because of this that we're leaning more to a pedigree next. I've not seen one moggy for sale that's been with it's mum for the recommended amount of time and it's a damn shame.
> 
> What age do rescue centres rehome kittens now? Shell what age do you rehome yours? A friend of ours used to work at the local cat shelter and they rehomed theirs at 6-8 weeks...This was in the 90's so not sure if that's changed now.


 
Love the taggys eileen they are so cute. 
We rehome our kittens at 10 weeks old which is a week after they have their Felv/Fiv test ,first vaccination and microchip


----------



## feorag

That's what I thought! See I do remember some things, just not names, places, objects, sometimes even where I live!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think Shell said earlier in this thread or another one that they don't home until a minimum of 10 weeks, but I'm not absolutely sure it's not longer.
> 
> Katie I've just had a good laugh cos you and I cross-posted. I was answering the thread about the kitten and you put in about your nephew, so it reads as if I'm saying your nephew was looking for the tag at the back of your neck cos he was taken away from his mother too soon.
> 
> 
> I read this post a few times and laughed so much I thought Mmmm human baby removed from mum to early:lol2: (before I commented I realised what was meant):lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Eileen!!  They are my chillin's (children)... Although, Kallie is most definitely a Daddy's Girl. Lou is Mommy's little man, though  Miss Chester (the miserable mutt that he was) something rotten, though... *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Yes, in our family Leyla was Barry's totally and wholeheartedly - she loved men - we used to get excited if we could enter her under a man judge and if he had a male steward - well we knew she would handle!! :lol2:

Her mother, Sorcha, was mine - absolutely no question, she adored me and I returned that feeling unequivocally!!

Luna is my baby, without question, but she tends to follow Barry around a lot screaming at him for attention!! 

The rest more or less share us and show no more preference for either one of us.


----------



## Amalthea

Although, from time to time, Lou will decided he needs to be touching both of us and even if he's sitting on my lap, he'll reach out and touch Gary with his paw. Quite sweet, really.


----------



## feorag

Yes, just lately Harry's taken to wanting to be between us in bed - head on pillow like a person!! For the last 13 years he's slept on top of one of us (usually Barry) on top of the bed clothes, but lately he's gone all "soppy" and wants to be cuddled under the covers - I think it's an 'age' thing! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

goooooood morning kitty cat people
sorry i forgot about pics yesterday had a stressful day
nothing seems to be happening with the house and i heard a friend had been found dead in his flat 
shall try my best to remember today


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! That's sad news Rach, suspicious circumstances or natural causes?

Well I'm not on here today cos I'm off childminding in half an hour, so have a good day everyone!


----------



## Shell195

Goodmorning people. Im off to the Sanctuary in a bit so wont be on until later either. Rach that is such sad news.There seems to be alot of this lately in our area. Hope your day gets better


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

feorag said:


> When you say the cat died from the cat version of AIDS, do you mean FIV (being Feline Immunodeficiency Virus) or FeLV (Feline Leukaemia Virus) because a lot of people refer to FeLV as being feline aids, where in fact it is actually FIV. There is, as yet, no vaccination against FIV, although you can vaccinate against FeLV
> 
> That would concern me because if the mother of that cat died from FeLV or FIV, then she was a positive cat and could have passed this onto all her kittens, which means your neighbour's cat could have it, depending on when your cat picked up the virus.
> 
> Amalthea - gorgeous cats!! Excellent photographs!!


she got put to sleep after having the litter which the mum belonged to, she needs testing doesnt she? which means my kitten needs testing too?


----------



## Shell195

Yes she needs testing. We had a pair of sisters at the sanctuary 1 tested negative and 1 tested positive. the positive one was very pregnant. Her kittens tested positive but eventually went negative and she eventually became negative herself as she developed immunity.She was a transient(I think thats what its called) carrier Its a very strange virus this one.Sadly not all cats develop immunity to it. Check out Feline Advisory Bureau website for more info as its quite complicated


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

Shell195 said:


> Yes she needs testing. We had a pair of sisters at the sanctuary 1 tested negative and 1 tested positive. the positive one was very pregnant. Her kittens tested positive but eventually went negative and she eventually became negative herself as she developed immunity.She was a transient(I think thats what its called) carrier Its a very strange virus this one.Sadly not all cats develop immunity to it. Check out Feline Advisory Bureau website for more info as its quite complicated


 
thanks alot, hes going vets on wednesday so i will get my kitten tested and let my next door neighbour know the mother needs testing too :-/ not that she will take her......its so sad, could take em both but we have enuff animals of our own to pay for as it is......


----------



## Titch1980

hello, thanks eileen and shell, well i was told natural causes to begin with, but it has turned out he had pneumonia had been to docs had xrays and stuff and had fluid on his lungs


----------



## Esarosa

Afternoon guys, aw Rach i'm so sorry to hear that .

Well Shell I think i'm about to propose marriage to you. Since the blowing thing she hasn't bitten at all.. she's mouthed, very gently but not bitten..it's a miracle. Dog's relieved also, as her teeth were starting to get a bit much for the old girl, bless her.

How's mum & the kittys getting on Rach?


----------



## Titch1980

theyre getting on really great thanks katie
im gonna try and get some pics later on


----------



## Amalthea

What horrible news, Rach  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yes she needs testing. We had a pair of sisters at the sanctuary 1 tested negative and 1 tested positive. the positive one was very pregnant. Her kittens tested positive but eventually went negative and she eventually became negative herself as she developed immunity.She was a transient(I think thats what its called) carrier Its a very strange virus this one.Sadly not all cats develop immunity to it. Check out Feline Advisory Bureau website for more info as its quite complicated


My friend is a veterinary nurse and she told me that she'd been reading up on the latest research into FeLV and they it said that they are becoming more convinced that it's picked up cross-placenta as they'd been trying to deliberately infect cats with it by the 'normal' routes and they couldn't get cats infected. 

Well my day started as usual, but ended with high drama!! I've just been diagnosed with high blood pressure, but I reckon by 4:15 this afternoon it was off the "bloodometer"!!

As I said earlier I was childminding, Daniel who will be 2 in November and Eve who was 3 in March, my friend's chidren.

I met a friend who has a little boy 4 months younger than Daniel at the local garden centre which has a small soft play area which the children love. Both my 2 had snotty noses and so were not at their best, but halfway through our coffee Daniel went very quiet and pale and was wandering around like he didn't know what he wanted to do with himself, so I thought to myself "he's coming down with something" (fatal thoughts). I took him to change his nappy and he got quite upset while I was doing it, which is unusual and so when I brought him back I put him in his pushchair and gave him a drink and a biscuit. After he'd had that I gave him his dummy and just sat watching him in between chatting to Lucy and keeping an eye on Eve. Well one minute I looked and he was pale, but OK, the next I looked he was in the middle of a massive convulsion!!







did I get a fright - I nearly sh*t meself!!

So it was strip him down in the middle of the garden centre restaurant, someone ran and got a damp cloth from the loos and then one of the kitchen assistants came running over with a bucket of cold water and a couple of tea towels. I rang Roz and said he'd just had a fit and I was going to take him to hospital and arranged to meet her there, phoned an ambulance and then had to wait for them to arrive, then we were blue-lighted to the hospital! Poor Eve was so upset cos she didn't know what was going on and I was beside myself once the paramedics arrived and I could hand the responsibility over to them. The enormity of this little boy was truthfully scarey!!

So then I had to ring Baz to come to the hospital to collect me to go back to the garden centre to get my car and then drop the car seat, pushchair etc back at Roz's and so I didn't get home until nearly 7:00pm. Roz has just telephoned to say that the hospital has let him come home. This is the third time it's happened, but the first when he was with me and the last time they kept him in hospital for 3 days! It's not epilepsy, it seems to be temerature induced.

I said it wasn't going to be a quiet day with the kids, but I didn't think it was gonna be as bad as that!!! 

Now I'm absolutely bushed!!


----------



## Titch1980

oh no eileen, it must have been terrible *touch wood* none of mine have ever had febrile convulsions and i would them to ever, although i am good in emergencies its just after it hits me and i go all wobbly and crying and often faint.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen How scary for you, and its worse when its somebody elses children Glad my day was boring in comparison.I had a tiny little hedgehog handed in to me so i took it over to The vets to see if they can help it and went to PC World with Steve.Hes been off work for 16 days(holidays) and goes back tomorrow, I will miss him.Just spoken to Zoomans friend about my sphynx kitten and she says that all these babies get scratches off their litter mates


----------



## Shell195

Katie :lol2: Im glad the tip worked Ive always used this on my handreared kittens to stop them biting me


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, what a traumatic experience for you!!! Maybe have a nice relaxing bath tonight... Well done for your quick thinking, though!


----------



## Esarosa

Blooming heck Eileen I bet that was quite a fright. A similar thing happened to Reece when he was 2. I wasn't there but got a frantic call at work off my brother saying he'd been rushed to hospital fitting. I was a wreck and I hadn't even witnessed it, so can't even begin to imagine how frightening that must have been for you. Well done for staying so together, I would have been useless.


----------



## feorag

It was scary everyone. He's had them before, but I've never seen them. The enormity of the responsibility hit me badly I have to say!

Actually, the only time I've ever seen anyone fitting was my own son when he was 16 and fell off his bike and smashed his head open.

His friend came and knocked on the door and said he'd fallen off his bike, so with my usual calm I looked out the door and he was lying on the road outside the house 2 down from us and I could see from the door he was twitching. Panic!! I absolutely did - I actually thought he was dead cos the only time I'd ever seen anything like that was at my friend's farm after they killed the turkeys!!!

I remained very calm, knew I had to stop him going to sleep and keep him talking, but it was like my brain split into two - the front half was very calm and talked to him all the time and held his head off the pavement and listened in a panic as he talked to me like he was drunk, all slurry and disjointed and the back half was screaming loudly and throwing thoughts at me that he was going to die from the same type of head injury as his father and I was going to lose him too or he would have permanent brain damage cos he couldn't speak properky. When the paramedics arrived, I rushed to the house (cos we had the GSD then and he wouldn't have let any of the neighbours in to get the keys to lock the door) and my legs were like jelly, he'd left my keys in his bedroom before he went out and I had to crawl up the stairs cos my legs wouldn't get me up. When I got into the ambulance he had come around and was talking properly, so I burst into tears and b*llocked him - told him NEVER to do that to me again!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

When the Drs changed my insulin a few years ago, I had a bad reaction to it... I ended up going VERY low VERY quickly during the night (usually.... although sometimes during the day, too) and I'd wake up from one of my seizures with my hubby over me looking worse than I felt. There'd be blood on my pillow (from my nose and mouth) and I'd be very warm, but other than that, it was just like I was waking up normally. I felt so helpless trying to make him feel better, but he had to sit there and try to get his wife to come around. My GP told us that I wasn't fitting, cuz I didn't mess myself. So I had to go to my diabetes specialist and they changed my insulin immediately. After the old insulin got out of my system, I've not had another.


----------



## Esarosa

People fitting scares me to death. I've only seen it first hand with my cousin. Her's was a sugar induced fit. She's Hypo or hyper (I forget) glycaemic. I was absolutely useless, and can completely empathise with your husband.


----------



## Amalthea

It would be hypoglycemic... Means her body produces too much insulin (exact opposite of diabetes... aka HYPERglycemia), so makes her blood sugars go low if she doesn't eat very regularly.


----------



## Esarosa

To be honest that sounds right. It's when we were both back in school and she was going through the 'need to be thin' phase, so her eating was all over the place. I just vividly remember her mum bollocking her that night for causing the fit herself through not eating properly :lol2: gotta love my auntie Sue!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Growing up I was very close friends with a hypoglycemic, so we were an odd couple when we were out and about


----------



## Amalthea

Still friends with her now, but since she lives in the US and I live here in the UK, tis hard... Spent a lot of time with her when I was there a couple months ago


----------



## Esarosa

Do you not find it hard being so far away from family & friends? I'm only a couple of hundred miles away now and it absolutely kills me.


----------



## feorag

Is that what they call a "negative diabetic"?? I worked with a girl years ago when I lived in Hampshire and when she felt shaky and odd she had to eat protein otherwise she would go into a hypo. Is that the same thing as being hypoglycemia.

I don't want to swap your husband places that's for sure Amalthea - I'd be happy NEVER to have to see anything even remotely resembling either of the two fits I've seen ever again!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Luckily, I've not had another fit since being on the insulin I'm on now. But it was a scary time not knowing what was wrong with me. After the first couple, I'd wake up, knew what happened, and burst into tears, cuz we didn't know what was wrong. I ended up being given all sorts of tests checking my brain for oddities (I know I'm odd, but not what the drs were looking for).

When I have a hypo (low blood sugar), I have to have some sweet... Not sure what protien would do... Although, one of my favorite hypo foods is a peanut butter and jelly (jam) sandwhich and that has protien. *shrugs*

Yes, it is hard being away from my family and friends... Sometimes it's worse than others. I just got back from an extended stay in the States where I got to see everybody and that was nice. I don't tend to miss my Mom as much, cuz we talk very regularly through messenger, but my brother I miss something rotten. And my Dad, too. *sigh* Just got finished writing a letter to my step mother to find out what is going on, cuz my Dad and brother are useless at keeping in touch (out of sight, out of mind... right?).

Here's me and my "little" brother at his graduation in June (the main reason I actually went back):


----------



## feorag

What a lovely photograph! You both look so happy!

I knew you were in America recently - you and I had a 'conversation' on another thread (can't remember which one or what it was about now!), but I don't remember you saying you'd gone back for your brother's graduation!


----------



## Shell195

Nice photo. My daughter has a morbid fear of injections. She has had a couple of fits while at Primary school but after a brain scan no epilepsy was found. 2 years ago aged 17 years they wanted to do a blood test on her. They got the needle in her arm then she had a Panic Attack which induced a fit which caused her to inhale her chewing gum which caused her to stop breathing..........The nurse pressed the alarm button which alerted the doctors who all came running. I felt like I was watching an episode of Casualty I was so detached. It was like, shes having a fit, Oh shes stopped breathing, now shes gone blue. It was only after they dislodged her chewing gum and she started to breath and came round that I felt the panic rising and felt really sick. Poor Sophie she now wont even let them near her with a needle


----------



## feorag

Oh Shell, that must have been dreadful for you. 

I think it's some kind of survival instinct that kicks in during an emergency that sort of puts you onto "automatic pilot", where you stay calm and deal with situations, even if somewhere else in your brain you are screaming in panic. Then once the panic is over, you go all to pot!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

i have told you all about my flynn , with his grandmother having that cat disease, and he has a heart murmur, well last night i picked him up for a cuddle and felt a lump on his side, it was there for half an hour, i went to the cinema and when i got back it wasnt there.............its vets on friday for injections (been postponed) and im gonna get him checked ofr that virus, will have to get her to feel if she can feel a lump as well...


----------



## Shell195

Elisha was the lump in his tummy? A full bladder can often be felt in young kittens. If it was that and he went for a wee you then wouldnt be able to feel it. Hopefully your kitten will be fine. If you have a Felv/fiv test at the vets make sure that they send the blood away and not just use a snap test as this will only show if the kitten has been in contact with the viruses not if it is becoming immune. Read about it on Feline advisory bureau website or Glasgow University website


----------



## feorag

Good advice Shell - fingers crossed for you and the kitten Elisha!!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

Shell195 said:


> Elisha was the lump in his tummy? A full bladder can often be felt in young kittens. If it was that and he went for a wee you then wouldnt be able to feel it. Hopefully your kitten will be fine. If you have a Felv/fiv test at the vets make sure that they send the blood away and not just use a snap test as this will only show if the kitten has been in contact with the viruses not if it is becoming immune. Read about it on Feline advisory bureau website or Glasgow University website


thanks alot shell!! yeah i will make sure they do it all properly  i hope he will be fine, hes my lickle pride and job, especially when hes biting my nose!! I hope it was a full bladder, will check him again.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Eileen!  Yeah, my brother and I have always been really close, so it's really hard being away from him. I feel I have missed so much of his life, cuz I still think of him as the 11 year old I left originally...

I used to be really bad around needles (except my insulin injections) and I once ended up screaming in the room, cuz they wouldn't let me bring my hubby with me to hold me hand. I was the only adult in the room and the only one crying.

My fingers (and paws) are crossed for you Elisha that it was just a flase alarm and you were being an over protective Mommy


----------



## Esarosa

Lovely picture Amalthea  

Fingers crossed for your kitty Elisha.

What's everyones monkeys been up to today then? Libby can now open all the cupboard doors, as well as breadbin,really useful boxes & sandwich boxes...Me thinks I may need to get child locks for the cupboards at least :lol2: never known a cat like her, she doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## Shell195

She sounds like she has Oriental tendancies(sp):flrt:, nothings safe with those buggers:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> She sounds like she has Oriental tendancies(sp):flrt:, nothings safe with those buggers:lol2:


True, very true!!


----------



## Esarosa

It just tickles me how quickly she picks things up. She'll sit watching me do something, then try and have a pop herself, never known a cat like her, all the ones i've had have been lazy fluff bums. But she's not happy unless she's up to something :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Went to the pet shop nearest me to get some food for my mantis, Ellie... I used to work there and my friend still does, so asked if I could have a nosey at the critters upstairs (my friend is alone on Wednesdays cuz the boss is at the auctions). Went up and there is a litter of TINY kittens (maybe three weeks) and an older kitten (prolly about 3 months). Thought that maybe the older one was like our Kallie and just looked younger (Kallie is a pipsqueak who could pass for a kitten, but she's well over a year now), so checked her teats. Definitely not the mother. Picked up the smallest kitten and he/she fit in the palm of my hand and was skin and bone. Asked my friend about them and they had been dumped at the shop last week. She thought the older one was the mother. I asked if they were being fed and she said no. So I told her to ask her boss if I could rear them for her and return them when they were older (not that I like kittens in pet shops), so she's gonna ask tomorrow for me. I don't think the tiny one will make it without help. And I know he won't pay me for my time, but I can't just do nothing...

I doubt I'll sleep tonight now...


----------



## Shell195

:eek4:That is disgusting.:devil: Now I wont sleep tonight either:sad: If I can be of any help let me know I dont live to far from you, poor babies


----------



## feorag

Totally agree - I'm disgusted that they aren't feeding these kittens. My immediate reaction before I even got to the end of your post was "who's feeding them in the evening and through the night when the shop's closed"

Ooh I'm so mad and I'm sorry, but if the shop owner won't let you take the kittens and care for them properly, then I would report him to the RSPCA (I know they're useless, but if you report the shop they will have to go and inspect).

I realise it could place your friend in a difficult position, but I'm sure if you explained the situation they could make it look like it was a random inspection of the property???


----------



## Amalthea

I've reported this shop before... I don't think anything was done. They also have a sign in the front window that says "free rabbit with every hutch", cuz he's got crap loads of them upstairs. I am just so worried... I really don't think the little one (at least) has a chance without help. Literally fit in the palm of my hand with little match stick legs holding up his/her pathetic little body. And if he does give them to me, I know I'll have to give them back. So all I could do is try to find buyers for them before they are ready to go and have homes lined up for them. But that is still lining his pockets.


----------



## Titch1980

no reason why you "have" to give them back, if ya need an excuse just say they didnt make it or something i would at least then you can make sure they go to great homes.

i have been trying to upload pics of the babies ut it gets half way thrugh and stops for one reason or another, grrrrrrrrrr

the little tortie eyes are almost fully open now, but shes now found her voice as she has found her eyes, lol, she has been meowing all day even when Saffy is with her, noisy little madam i think shes gonna be just like her mum


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Well, one step at a time. Gotta get them first. Keep your fingers crossed for them. Will let ya know the news tomorrow.


----------



## Titch1980

i will be keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Esarosa

That's terrible. Poor kittens! I can't believe they didn't even check if the eldest one was feeding them...shocking. Fingers crossed he lets you take them.


----------



## Amalthea

I have been up for quite a while now (I am not a morning person and avoid seeing it at all costs) thinking about the kittens. *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Poor kittens. I mean it Hun if you need any help with rearing just pm me. Fingers crossed for today, if they wont let you have them then I suggest that you ring the crap RSPCA or let me ring them for you(Being a Trustee of a sanctuary they tend to listen, or else) as this is disgusting. Keep us updated


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the shop has just opened (at 9), so I should hear soon... *fingers crossed*


----------



## yellow_rat_gal

Morning cat peoples. Got up this morning and kitten (well she's 1) had pee'd on the bathroom mat. Lovely.

Oh does anyone have any tips for stopping my 2 cats running around the house all night long? I tried shutting them in the kitchen, then in separate rooms, but they just went crazy and scratched at the doors which was really noisy too!

I really need a good night's sleep


----------



## Shell195

No sorry LOL mine do it all the time:lol2: Shut your bedroom door and give them loads of catnip toys to play with may work


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone, sorry to say I'm feeling cr*p this morning. Getting a sore throat and ache all over, but I'm pretty certain it's stress because of my forthcoming court hearing tomorrow (Contact case to see granddaughter). I'm flying off to Surrey this afternoon, so 'visits' will be sporadic depending on ex-husband letting me on his computer for the next 3 days, cos I can't get home until Sunday!

Amalthea, you haven't posted yet about the kittens, so I'm taking it that you either haven't heard anything yet, or you have and have gone rushing down to collect them - hope it's that!!!

Yellow Rat Girl, sorry can't help you on that one - unlike Shell I don't have that problem - my cats come to bed with me and sleep too. 

Just out of curiosity are you home during the day and evening? Cats tend to adjust to your timetable and when you are out they sleep, so maybe they're sleeping too much through the day and have a lot of energy left through the night????


----------



## Athravan

Sorry to hear you're not feeling very well Eileen, and good luck with the court hearing.


----------



## feorag

Thanks Christie - have to say I'm not hopeful and in fact have 'conditioned' myself to accept that if the judge doesn't make some sort of positive step and just leaves things the way they are at the moment (which I doubt as we've all now had to be psychiatrically assessed and are waiting for the psychiatrist's report for the Judge - I'm hopeful that they'll see that a lot of the problems lie with her father), then I'll have to walk away, cos the stress is really making me ill physically now as well as mentally!


----------



## Shell195

Yes good luck Eileen.Sorry you are poorly and hope you feel better soon. Only 2 of my cats come to bed, 2 in my daughters room and 2 in my sons room the rest are spread through the house, Im at home most of the day but still my cats thunder up and down the stairs of a night:lol2: (not so much now as a lot of them are getting on a bit)Doesnt bother me now though. Boo my deaf boy sleeps in my youngest sons room so I know hes safe(he spends a lot of the day trying to escape from the garden) and most of the night he is awake playing and climbing. Just as well Chris spends half the time at his Dads or he would never get a goodnights sleep:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I am so sorry you are having a rough time, Eileen!!! I truly hope it goes well for you tomorrow. Maybe have a nice soak in the bath just before bed tonight to try and get a good night's rest.

Still not heard anything about the kittens *sigh* Even texted my friend to ask about them... Nothing.


----------



## feorag

Our Aby always slept with Iain. Well after we got Merlin. 

He slept with us every night from a kitten cos the dog was in the living room and kitchen and the budgie was in the living room. Then when he was 5 and we got Merlin, while they were getting used to each other, we used to keep Merlin in the bedroom when we were out at work and in bed, so Pasht went in with Iain and stayed there for the next 10 years until he left home!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Morning guys, sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish Eileen, hope all goes well with the court case. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Amalthea hope you hear about the kittens soon; poor little mites.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am so sorry you are having a rough time, Eileen!!! I truly hope it goes well for you tomorrow. Maybe have a nice soak in the bath just before bed tonight to try and get a good night's rest.
> 
> Still not heard anything about the kittens *sigh* Even texted my friend to ask about them... Nothing.


Thanks (we cross posted and because mine turned up on a new page I didn't realise you'd posted!!). I'm just about to go into the bath now to calm me down before I leave, cos my head's throbbing a bit now!!

What are you going to do about the kitties if you don't hear anything?


----------



## Amalthea

I really don't know what to do... *sobs* I don't want to put said friend in the shit, but I don't want them to be left. What do I do???


----------



## Esarosa

Personally i'd phone the RSPCA or get Shell to due to her shelter connections. Didn't you say the runt didn't look like it would survive without help?


----------



## feorag

I'm afraid to say that that's exactly what I would do too. Your friend still hasn't replied to your text then? 

I'm afraid you're really in a cleft stick here between your friend, her job and the welfare of these kittens, however, I hate to say it, but the kittens are the ones in need the most. Is that too simplistic a viewpoint???

BTW Katie we cross posted so I've just read your post for me - thanks!!!


----------



## Amalthea

A bit too simplistic, cuz the friend has a young daughter shehas to care for... S if she loses her job?? Any idea if the RSPCA could make it seem like it's a random check?


----------



## feorag

Ah! I see. You really are in a cleft stick aren't you? 

So am I right in thinking that you only got to see these kittens because your friend took you upstairs? And that nobody else technically should know they are there, because the public don't go up there?


----------



## Amalthea

Right... Cuz my friend still works there (I used to), I tend to get a few extra liberties than anybody else who comes in. The boss sometimes lets general public on the middle floor (he's changing it, so it's going to be part of the shop at the moment), but the kittens are on the upper-most floor by the bathroom.


----------



## Titch1980

just an idea but would it be possible for shell to say she's seen them?


ETA: oooooh its ok just seen your post above so its a useless idea, sorry


----------



## Esarosa

Hmm wherabouts in manchester is the shop? Trying to see if it's local to either of my brothers.


----------



## Amalthea

Not gonna say the exact town name until I figure out what to do, but it's in between Bolton and Bury.


----------



## Esarosa

hmm might be a bit far out, although my eldest brothers work is in Bury I think. Was just gonna say I could ask him to go in and ask if they had any kittens available.


----------



## feorag

Poor you! I really don't know what you can do without dropping your friend in the "you-know-what" Would her boss be *absolutely *certain that if the RSPCA turned up saying they'd had a report about kittens that it your friend would have been involved? 

Alternatively if they had a routine investigation by the RSPCA would the RSPCA be shown the kittens on the top floor or would they just be shown the areas where he would take them (obviously NOT the top floor!)??


----------



## Titch1980

wonder if the rspca or even shell's shelter could say they had a call from soemone saying that they had dumped some kittens on the shops doorstep as they didnt know what to do?


----------



## Esarosa

rach1980 said:


> wonder if the rspca or even shell's shelter could say they had a call from soemone saying that they had dumped some kittens on the shops doorstep as they didnt know what to do?



Hmmm but then they'd have no reason to investigate the shop in the first place. As they may believe they're being cared for? 

Dunno what else to suggest.


----------



## feorag

If any other method might end up getting Amalthea's friend sacked from her job, then this one might work.

Especially if Shell emphasises the ages of the kittens and that they weren't even ready to sell because they weren't yet fully weaned???


----------



## Titch1980

could be that they want to check on them as they werent ready for new homes.


----------



## Amalthea

That could work!!! Shell???


----------



## Amalthea

Still not heard anything, btw...


----------



## feorag

If Shell was to say that they phoned her anonymously to say that they didn't know what to do and had left them at the pet shop, but that someone had _since_ told them about her shelter so they wondered if she could find out if they were OK???????


----------



## Amalthea

That is such a clever idea! Well done, ladies!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I can give you the phone number to the shop and everything (like I said, I used to work there... and it's still ingrained into my head).


----------



## Titch1980

ahhhhhh see i DO have my use's, lol


----------



## Amalthea

Just gotta get Shell here now! *lol* I hope she comes online before 5 (when the shop closes)...


----------



## feorag

Well girls I'm off line now until I can maybe get on my ex-hubby's computer tonight.

I'll be thinking about what's going on with those kittens all afternoon now!!

'Speak' to you all later!!


----------



## Titch1980

"talk" soon eileen and good luck {{{{hugs}}}} xx


----------



## Esarosa

Talk to you soon Eileen, all the best, hope it goes well!


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck, Eileen!! You'll be in my thoughts, too! I truly hope it all goes in your favor!!


----------



## Shell195

This is what I need to know. How many kittens including the big one, where they are upstairs,colours, shop location and anything that you thinkmay help. PM me if you want so its not public. Not sure they would believe the story though still think it would be better with the RSPCA. Let me know what it is you want me to do
x


----------



## Amalthea

Well, my friend has gotten in touch. Apparently her phone was off all day (makes sense, cuz she had an appt in the afternoon). The boss has told her that they are being fed on lactol. I don't believe it, though, cuz I was there for several hours yesterday and nobody fed them. Unless he was at the shop soon after closing... But since he was at Clitheroe (animal auctions), I doubt he would have been there til at least 9.


----------



## Shell195

Would he not let us buy them?


----------



## Amalthea

Tis possible... I'll go down tomorrow and speak with him. At least I now know where I stand and that my friend did actually speak with him. Where abouts are ya Shell? Would you like to come along?


----------



## feorag

Hey everyone, I'm here at last after a (another) delay at Newcastle cos the airport in London was having some sort of technical difficulties - I think the radar wasn't working so no planes could land!! No wonder I'm stressed!

Anyway, that's good news that you've heard from your friend Amalthea, but I'm with you on the feeding business - they should be being fed every 3/4 hours, so who's doing the night feeds and the evening feeds when the shop's shut?


----------



## Shell195

I wish I could but Steve has the car as hes at work.The next day Im free is saturday if hes not doing overtime. Im usually ok evenings but the shop is shut then.Im in Skelmersdale


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I'll go down tomorrow and report back


----------



## Brat

Finally Rex and Baby are getting on! For the first time today they have sat together without growling. They were both competing for my attention earlier, but not nastily at all. I even left them alone for 2 hours in the same half of the apartment. Mainly because I'd had the hob on and was worried Rex would burn his feet as he goes all over my kitchen worktops Grr!! Got back and they were both in one piece, so things are looking up!

They were both walking over the desk/laptop/my knee earlier so I popped a blanket on the desk hoping they'd get the hint lol..


----------



## Esarosa

Great news brat!


Libby went to the vets today for a checkup, and to see how she was coming along. The vet said she's a credit to us, there was just one problem...he was trying to listen to her heart and said 'hmmm i'm struggling to hear her heart' queue myself & Will panicking only for him to go 'oh no it's okay it's just she won't stop purring!'

What a tart, that's two vets that are in love with her now. The first vet who did her injections as she became nicknamed the parrot cat, and now this vet :roll: 

We like this vet though, he's the vet who did the reconstructive surgery on Lady after her attack last year when the first lot of stitches broke down. Really nice bloke, was asking after Lady and fussing over Libby so she was in her element :roll: receptionist now wants her as well :lol2: 

She is however booked in to be spayed on the 24th of October....oh she's not going to like me. No food after 7pm the night before :| she's going to kill me!


----------



## feorag

:2thumb: Yey!! That's great news Brat!! I told you they'd come around fairly quickly - I do think the younger they are the quicker they come around and may I say they make a handsome pair!!! :2thumb:

Katie, good news about Libby - I knew as soon as you said the vet was having problems with her heart that it would be cos she was purring!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Well I was fretting. As we don't know her history we can only presume as she's a moggy that her parents weren't tested for anything. So I was thinkin oh jesus what if it's a heart murmur...but nope, just Libby tarting herself about :roll: To be fair the first time we took her he managed to listen to her heart and didn't spot anything, so I shouldn't have panicked really. Just an overprotective mum according to Will :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Just an overprotective mum according to Will :lol2:


:roll: Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Shell195

See one of Melindas little kittens died. Poor baby


----------



## Esarosa

Oh no that's terrible


----------



## Shell195

Yes I no see RIP thread


----------



## feorag

That's sad - she was doing so well with all of them!!


----------



## Esarosa

Off reading the thread it isn't one of the CPL(or whatever organisation it is she's helping out)'s babies, it's one she took into hand rear off her own back.  poor little mite. A PM would probably be best tbh to make sure that it doesnt have anything hereditory or contagious that could pass onto litter mates or the other rescue bubs.

How are things going with you Eileen?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, went in to the shop today and you could tell he did not want to talk to me... I was all cheery (which was very hard, I must say) and tried keeping things conversational (cuz I know what he's like and will bottle up completely if you are anything but glowing towards him). He says he's feeding them lactol. They obviously aren't getting fed overnight, though, cuz he told me that when he walks in first thing in the morning, they all come running for their bowl of milk (so he's not measuring how much each is eating), so they are obviously starving. I don't know what else I can do...


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> How are things going with you Eileen?


Well I've had a crap day! Elise was so very fragile this morning it was distressing to watch! The psychi's report was good but not conclusive for the judge to make a decision, so things are going from bad to worse. Everyone seems to agree that as Elise gets better and stronger David regresses more into his pathetic victim paranoa and yet nothing seems to be being done! They have now ordered that Elise and David have to submit to an adult psychiatric evaluation and we're all back in court in December! None of us are to have direct contact before then. Elise is still allowed to send her the magazine she sends her regularly and I am allowed to write her 1 letter a month which I am to post to the guardian so that she can ensure that Chloe gets it and isn't allowed to tear it up unread, which is apparently what she is doing with her mother's letters! Peter is to have no contact at all for the moment. I think everyone is in agreement that if any relationship with Chloe stands a chance at the moment it is mine, so I suppose that is something, but not good for Elise at all.

But here we are now 3 years down the line and right back to where we were then!! It's soul destroying!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Well, went in to the shop today and you could tell he did not want to talk to me... I was all cheery (which was very hard, I must say) and tried keeping things conversational (cuz I know what he's like and will bottle up completely if you are anything but glowing towards him). He says he's feeding them lactol. They obviously aren't getting fed overnight, though, cuz he told me that when he walks in first thing in the morning, they all come running for their bowl of milk (so he's not measuring how much each is eating), so they are obviously starving. I don't know what else I can do...


Poor you - it's such a worry and I don't know what you can do!

There is no question that they kittens are being left too long without food overnight. Little tummies aren't designed to go that long without food. And then presumably the bigger stronger ones get in first and the small weaker ones get the leftovers and there may not be any leftovers from the first feed in the morning. This is so very concerning.

What is also alarming to me is that they will be getting no socialisation if they are locked away upstairs and only seeing the occasional staff member. They are going to be very screwed up kittens if they manage to survive.


----------



## Esarosa

So sorry to hear it's not going well Eileen. December!? Crikey they aren't half dragging this out for you all.


----------



## feorag

Well I went today with all intents and purposes of coming out of the proceedings if a definite decision wasn't made and here I am agreeing to go back again in December! However, if after all the reports go in nothing concrete is decided then I am definitely out. I just can't carry on with this as it's affecting my physical health now as well as my mental health!!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Well I went today with all intents and purposes of coming out of the proceedings if a definite decision wasn't made and here I am agreeing to go back again in December! However, if after all the reports go in nothing concrete is decided then I am definitely out. I just can't carry on with this as it's affecting my physical health now as well as my mental health!!



Completely understandable. Three years is a hell of alot of time to have to go through what you're all going through. Lesser people would have given up a while ago. It's a credit that you've stuck it out for so long tbh Eileen.


----------



## Amalthea

I can go in on Wednesday when I know the boss isn't in, but I am not sure what else I can do... It would be nice if the tiny one, at least, could just "disappear".

Eileen, that is terrible... {{{hugs}}} Having to keep waiting must really play on your mind.


----------



## feorag

Maybe if I lived on the doorstep it mightn't be quite so bad, but I have to fly down to Surrey and then be here for sometimes 3 days to get the cheapest flights. It was the same when I was coming down to have contact - again I was here for maybe 2-3 days for a 5 hour visit and never knowing whether she would agree to come with us or not until we knocked on the door.

I've spent all my savings so ran out of money earlier this year and now can't afford to have a solicitor or barrister to represent me which doesn't help, cos basically today both my ex and I were ignored while all the decisions were being made, yet if we'd had barristers they would have been in with the other barristers making all the decisions! It just doesn't help!!


----------



## Amalthea

Isn't there somebody to help people who can't afford a lawyer??? I am sure there is in the US... I don't really know how all these things work, but surely that's not right!


----------



## Esarosa

Seems a bit out of order that they're making all the decisions without you as you're basically representing yourselves.  Really not sure what to suggest, or what would be of any use. I just sincerely hope this gets resolved for your sake.


----------



## feorag

Sadly, neither do I! Amalthea, here in the UK we have the legal aid system, but neither my husband and I qualify because we own our own houses and they are worth over £100,000. They take no account of earnings, expenditure, savings or anything like that if you own your own home, from which I assume they think that we should re-mortgage our house and get into debt (in our 60s) to take this action.


----------



## Amalthea

That is ridiculous!!!!  Can theCitizens Advice Burough not help any?


----------



## Esarosa

Hmmm Madams got into a weird habbit. She uses her litter trays beautifully. No spillage outside, has never messed anywhere but in the litter tray from day one...but for some reason when she goes to cover it she scratches the plastic of the tray, so the side...We got her a larger litter tray as we thought it might have been a size thing and she still does it. 

Odd blooming cat. Do we think it's time to get a covered litter tray?


----------



## Amalthea

Louis, has become obsessed with crickets (I have them in the house for my praying mantis, Ellie), so I have started throwing a few in the bathtub for him. Now, if he sees me pick up their box and start going into the bathroom, he runs ahead of me and jumps in the tub! Good way to teach your cat that the bathtub isn't all that bad!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Definately time for a hooded tray:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Well we're off on another cat shopping trip on Monday so shall pick up a hooded tray whilst i'm there.See how that changes things. I dunno what the obsession is with scratching the sides of her current tray, it almost looks like she's trying to fold them in if that makes any sense.


----------



## Esarosa

Any news on the kittens Amalthea?

Well went to pets at home yesterday to get a hooded tray and a few other bits (ps catnip spray + libby = hilarity). All the hooded tray doors were knackered, asked if they had any out back 'no sorry but we're getting a delivery mid week'..

So decided to have a quick nip around for any bits we were short on and there were two really skinny male rats in the rehoming section. I just felt so bad for them. Other half said I could bring them home providing I could guarantee 110% that I could turn them into soppy handleable like being cuddled bucks...How can i bloomin guarantee that?! Nothings a guarantee..so had to leave the poor sods there, I just hope someone who knows rats takes them on. They're supposed to be four months but they're teeny 

Anyways hows everyone been the last few days?


----------



## Brat

Baby and Rex are currently cuddled up together on the sofa while Rex licks Baby to death lol. 
Do you think I'd be ok to leave them together while I'm at work now? They rarely fight now, although they still do but I guess it's normal..


----------



## Shell195

Most definately it sounds like they are in lurve:flrt::flrt: 

Poor little rattys, I hate seeing pets in petshops:devil:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Most definately it sounds like they are in lurve:flrt::flrt:
> 
> Poor little rattys, I hate seeing pets in petshops:devil:



Yeah, well initially I saw them in the rehoming bit and thought how could anyone give the poor sods up. But the other half questioned the assistant and got told 'oh they're from another shop, they were transferred in'... So Will asked what they meant and the assistant basically explained that they were 'too big to be sold,nobody was picking them'....my blood was blooming boiling.

Too big they're skin & bones, and whats more htey've been in a pets at home store all this time so you'd think they'd at least bloody feed them properly :censor::bash:

Truth be told we're probably going back thursday to check for hooded trays and if they're still there I might have to just take them home with me.

Brat I'd leave them together hun, sounds like they're getting along.


----------



## Brat

I think I just answered my own question anyway.. Rex just worked out how to climb the parrot cage! Monty was clinging on the front of the cage pulling one of his toys to bits when Rex jumped up and clung to the outside, Monty poked his beak close to him and Rex jumped back down and wandered off, he still doesn't know what to make of Monty.

From tomorrow, I'm gonna leave them together in the day, they already spend the night together most nights in my room so they should be fine.


----------



## Amalthea

Will go in to see them tomorrow when the boss is out, but I've been toold they are doing well. We shall see...


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone! Hope we are all well,but I'm not! I've got the most stinking head cold ever, I can't breath and I can't swallow and I can't hear, so I'm totally fed up at the minute!

Brat - sounds like your cats have worked out their pecking order and will now get on with it, so they'll be fine to leave alone. Be careful about your parrot though!!

Katie - I feel so sorry for those 2 rats! Unfortunately it is a common thing that when people go out to buy pets, they seem to always want babies and once those babies aren't little cuddly babies any more they lose their appeal and are "left on the shelf"!

This is what has always bothered me about selling animals in shops! At least when breeders like me had kittens they couldn't sell when they were tiny they were kept in our home in a natural environment with lots of love and attention. Those animals in the pet shop won't be handled or played with or encouraged to do anything, they'll just live their lives stuck in "TV sets" for people to look at and walk away! So sad, especially for rats which love being active and around people.

Amalthea - waiting to hear what's going on with the kittens.


----------



## groovy chick

Eileen i hope you are feeling better soon : victory: Im off work this afternoon aswell with an iffy tummy. Its been churning all day  After some advise aswell. I have 3 adult cats, none of them wear collars as i stayed in a flat and there was no chance of them getting out. Now i stay in an extension built onto my mums house. On 2 occasions i have found out that one of my cats has been outside by herself. She is goin into my mums living room where the window has been ajar and ive caught her coming back in twice. I was wondering if i should try and get them to wear collars, just incase they get out and i dont realise. That way if anyone sees them at least they will have name tags with a phone number. How do i go about getting the collars on?? Will i just put them on and hope they get used to them or should i just do it gradually?? Im not sure.

thanks
Amanda


----------



## feorag

Hi Amanda and welcome to our 'chatty' thread. Collars are a very 'iffy' subject with cat people! Some swear by them, others hate them. I would say, however, that in my experience more people don't like or trust them than use them. Most people will recommend that you get them chipped because collars to identify their owners can be removed. However, there then begs the question, if people want to keep the cat and not return it, then they aren't going to take it to a vet to get it scanned for a chip, so that's another "Catch 22" question.

I'm sure there's a whole thread on here that has been devoted to debating the collar issue. I go and see if I can find it!


----------



## Esarosa

See personally all our old cats had collars on (mums choice I was a young lass). Mainly to stop the batty old women who we used to live near from stealing them...oh we had such arguments with her, claiming they were her cats. She was notorious for trying to steal neighbours cats...bloomin potty she was.

Anyways as Libby is an indoor cat I don't intend for her to have a collar on for long...however I have this dilema.. My vet refuses to get her microchipped until she's under sedation to be spayed (24th oct)...now YES she's an indoors cat. So mightn't need a collar..but i'm such a paranoid fool that i'd rather her have the safety reflective collar and tag on than not at all. Mainly in case guests leave doors open, or we get burgled etc. So that if she gets out it's quite apparant she has an owner. Now you'll always get some people who will take them in regardless and not take them to the vets, but i'm just trying to be super cautious. Couldn't stand losing her, so i'm ridiculously over careful with everything.


----------



## Esarosa

eek not to double post but I think this is the thread you mentioned Eileen? 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/146501-collars-cats-3.html


----------



## Titch1980

HI everyone
not too good, due to problems with a member of my family cant put the things in an open forum, but so wish i had someone to talk to. 
cats are doing well, kittens are great and all have eyes open am gonna get new pics and take it to mams to put them on her pc to upload.
C8774095-8ACA-EC16-4C6B-03D5088AE2D3
1.02.05


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear things aren't going to well Rach. Here to talk if you need it. 

P.s you've still got that cryptic code at the bottom of all your posts:?


----------



## Titch1980

thanks katie 
and i know i just noticed it i thought i had got rid of it, lol


----------



## feorag

Oops, one minute it's there and the next it's gone! Rach, what are you doing???

Yes, that's the one Katie - I got sidetracked on the phone, so hadn't searched for it yet, so you've saved me doing it - thanks!!

Rach, here to talk if you want to pm


----------



## groovy chick

Thanks i hadnt seen that thread. When i went to the cpl to get one of my cats they let me see a big ginger tom who had a collar injury . It was real bad.Probably one of the reasons i never got them collars. Its true what you say though if someone wants to take them a collars not going to stop them. I think ill just have to make sure madam has no more outdoor adventures on her own :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Hi Rach If ya want to talk , pm me or you can have my phone number.Dont go through it on your own


----------



## Amalthea

Most of the kittnes are looking a whole lot better than last week!! Just the runty one still looks pathetic. I don't think he/she has grown since last week. I have suggested he feeds that one separate, as the bigger, stronger kittens may not be letting him/her in to the bowl of milk (since he insists on feeding them with a bowl). Somebodyr eported them (not me), but the inspector has said that the kittens look great! *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Well, that's disappointing, but not surprising. The RSPCA seem to have this attitude if there's food and water being offered, the animal isn't suffering! Makes me sick!!! :devil:


----------



## Andy b 1

my cat threw up and another one ate it earlier


----------



## Esarosa

Andy b 1 said:


> my cat threw up and another one ate it earlier




Thanks for that...grim


----------



## Amalthea

Nummy...

I just wanna steal the little runty one. I held him/her today and (gonna call him/her a girl from now, methinks) she just lifted her little head all wobbly-like, looked at me, and laid back down. Then a bit later, I checked on them again, and they all came over to the side of their pen, so I stuck my fingers through and the puney little'un just grabbed my finger with her little paws (her whole paw would fit on my thumb nail)... So adorable! I truly hope my suggestion to feed them seperately is taken into account. We shall see...


----------



## Shell195

Will they not hand over the tiny one.They coul actually mash up cat food with the milk now


----------



## Amalthea

They are eating cat food as well as the milk. I seriously doubt he'll hand over the little one... But My friend passes any info I give her on to him, so you never know. I have told her that they all look great, except for the tiny one... So we'll see...


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Very odd!! *lol* Kallie is still a freak, but she's slightly (VERY slightly) more ladylike about it all.
> 
> And Gary has now introduced Louis to pork scratchin's... NOT impressed, I must say. The two of them will sit down to a manly football match with their scratchin's. Male bonding.


 Aren't you worried about the very high salt content damaging the cats kidneys? I'd be terrified.


----------



## fenwoman

Katiexx said:


> Whilst catnip's being mentioned, can anyone recommend some good catnip toys. It's never something our cats really had, but I wanted Libby to try it out. So I bought her a sisal mouse that's supposed to have catnip in it but she's less than impressed. To be honest i'm adamant the shop sent the wrong one, as it's supposed to come with cat nip tea bags and be able to be opened, and I can't open it for love nor money. Nor did any catnip teabags arrive.
> 
> So any suggestions guys?


 Get some catnip spray. Marvellous stuff and you save mega bucks cos you can buy cheapo teddies from the charity shops for 50p for proper big 'hug-and-belly-kick' sized ones, and just spray them with catnip spray for that ultimate cat experience.:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Elisha Metcalf said:


> my little flynn has a heart murmur, dont know whether its anything to do with mother (doubt it) she keeps saying she is gonna get rid of her next time she gets pregnant, like its the cats fault!?! so if she does get rid i will have her, would it be okay introducing a mother back to its baby after a few months, i would get her spayed n injected n everything, i just dont see why we should now, its not our cat, ive learned from not getting injection my cat died form AIDS (the cat version) and it killed me to get her put down and the cat that lives next door was that cats kitten (if you get me) so i dont wanna see the same thing happen to tabby (thats the mothers name)
> 
> what was that CPL thing you mentioned?


 It is sort of your cat since your cat had a litter of kittens and you gave one to the next door neighbour even though she doesn't take proper care of it.


----------



## Amalthea

He only gets the odd one or two... And Gary only gets a bag of scratchin's every now and then. So it's nothing major. It's not like he has a whole bag


----------



## fenwoman

Katiexx said:


> See personally all our old cats had collars on (mums choice I was a young lass). Mainly to stop the batty old women who we used to live near from stealing them...oh we had such arguments with her, claiming they were her cats. She was notorious for trying to steal neighbours cats...bloomin potty she was.
> 
> Anyways as Libby is an indoor cat I don't intend for her to have a collar on for long...however I have this dilema.. My vet refuses to get her microchipped until she's under sedation to be spayed (24th oct)...now YES she's an indoors cat. So mightn't need a collar..but i'm such a paranoid fool that i'd rather her have the safety reflective collar and tag on than not at all. Mainly in case guests leave doors open, or we get burgled etc. So that if she gets out it's quite apparant she has an owner. Now you'll always get some people who will take them in regardless and not take them to the vets, but i'm just trying to be super cautious. Couldn't stand losing her, so i'm ridiculously over careful with everything.


 Change vets? You pay him. He works for you. You say when she gets chipped, not him.
So he won't chip her? Take her to a different vets to get chipped and while you are there ask if they'll beat his spay price too. Most will price match.Shop around for the best price and best service with a vet just as you would when buying anything else.


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> He only gets the odd one or two... And Gary only gets a bag of scratchin's every now and then. So it's nothing major. It's not like he has a whole bag


 Yebbut only one or two for a liddle cat is like you or me eating half a coffee mug of salt. It's just too much. Still, it's your cat...................:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Brrr. I still have no heating and it's getting chilly. The warmest places in the cottage are the front parlous which has the 2 vivs which create heat and the scullery because I have put the heat lamp on over the cat bed. It's all right for them.


----------



## Titch1980

dunno if anyone here is also in 18+ but i have just put up a thread in there for the things that are getting me down


----------



## feorag

Morning all. I'm off again today childminding, although I could do with staying in bed as this cold of mine is not improving at all.

Rach, I've just read your thread and think you did the right thing. Hate to say it, but it sounds to me like you're better off without your family. At least you get to choose your friends, sadly you don't have that choice with your family, but you can make it your choice!!!

Have a good day everyone. Hope there's lots of good chat to catch up on when I get home tonight!


----------



## Shell195

Good morning all. Eileen I hope you fell better soon.Perhaps you should pretend to be a man then it could be Flu and you could have a week in bed and be waited on hand and foot:lol2: Poor Rach, you did the right thing, I ve answered you in 18+ Didnt you try and rehome this little dog a while ago? Bloody family, if its any consolation mine are very strange. Take care Hun, and dont let it get you down


----------



## Esarosa

fenwoman said:


> Change vets? You pay him. He works for you. You say when she gets chipped, not him.
> So he won't chip her? Take her to a different vets to get chipped and while you are there ask if they'll beat his spay price too. Most will price match.Shop around for the best price and best service with a vet just as you would when buying anything else.



It's not just the one vet who's said this. We asked the new zealand lad the first time we took her for her first jab. He said it was their policy to not chip until spay due to the size of the needle. Then I asked the nice vet that Libby was tarting herself over and he said the same thing. Not to much of an issue now as she's getting spayed 24th Oct. I'm just a worrier..

It did baffle me though, as cites torts when they get to 10cm need to be chipped if you plan on breeding/selling etc. And the needle is the same size. To be honest alot of people avoid chipping torts partly due to this.

The nice vet just explained that they want the animals experience with vets to be a positive one, they don't want to do the chip for her then to be scared everytime she goes to the vets. 

As for cat nip spray...that stuff is great fun, went and got some monday and sprayed it on her toys and oh dear...she was completely gone. Great fun to watch. Was considering trying the cat nip bubbles next time. The other halfs little brother came visiting the other day and just had some normal bubbles and Libby was going crazy for them.


----------



## Shell195

At our shelter, we and our vets ID chip kittens at the time of first vacciantion which is 9 weeks old. better to be safe than sorry


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Was considering trying the cat nip bubbles next time. The other halfs little brother came visiting the other day and just had some normal bubbles and Libby was going crazy for them.


I bought them years ago for my catnip freaks and they just didn't bother much with them! I was totally surprised because Somalis are very playful cats and mine love catnip, but they just didn't bother. I bought some for a friend at work for her cat and it was absolutely terrified of them! Weird or what?


----------



## Amalthea

I bought some of those catnip bubbles and neither of my two were interested after they had a nosey. Not impressed, cuz they weren't cheap and I thought I was buying them a great treat! *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Hmm I might just get some cheap kiddy bubbles from the shop then. Cheers for the tips  

We've decided we're going to wait for Libby to be spayed & have recovered before we consider getting another cat. That way we can see if she's retained her oodles of energy etc.

Felt evil earlier, was watching a litter of kittens on youtube meowing and Libby was going mental. Pawing at the speakers etc.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I bought some of those catnip bubbles and neither of my two were interested after they had a nosey. Not impressed, cuz they weren't cheap and I thought I was buying them a great treat! *lol*


Yeh!! You and me both!! They were about £3 if I remembr rightly!!


----------



## Amalthea

Something like that... Maybe a bit more. I am thinking it was about £4. Could be wrong, though. Not impressed! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Neither were my cats - with the bubbles, not the price!!!

Changing the subject totally, has anyone ever read any of Deric Longden's books? I ask because I really like the way he writes and I've just discovered today (while trawling through the "The Cat Gallery's" latest catalogue that he's just brought out a new one.

I started out reading his book about Thermal "The Cat who came in from the cold" and I loved his amusing style of writing, the book made me laugh and cry, so I worked my way through all of his books.

He also wrote "Diana's Story", about his wife's struggles with ME, which was filmed starring Julie Walters and "Lost for Words" which was about his mother and which was also filmed starring Thora Hird. Although the subject matter for both these books was very sad, his style of writing still brought humour to the front.

Then he got Thermal (well pinched him from the next door neighbour who was neglecting him) who was quickly followed by 3 more cats all covered in his books.

I've read all 6 of his books, but this new one is his first since 2000, so I've just bought it on ebay and I'm dying for it to arrive!!

I can really recommend his books for light entertaining, especially if you like cats!


----------



## Shell195

I would say good morming to you all but this morning I dont feel there is anything good about it. I have just made an appointment at the vets to have Cassie Put To Sleep. She is about 15yrs and came with my OH when he moved in many years ago. A year ago she had a lump removed off her leg which the vet said was cancerous. He said just enjoy her while you can which we have done but now she is full of lumps and very arthriti. She has been fine bouncing round and enjoying life. Over the past couple of days she has started to fail and last night was the start of the look that says Mum Ive had enough. I hate this part of loving my pets and it never gets any easier. Steve doesnt know yet as hes at work although we have discussed that she was living on borrowed time and the end was near.I know he will be devastated


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Shell... I am truly sorry  It is so hard giving our loved critters that last loving gift. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## fenwoman

Big cyber hugs Shell. You know what they say "the greater the love, the bigger the pain". She is well loved.


----------



## Esarosa

Aw no Shell i'm so sorry to hear this :grouphug:


----------



## groovy chick

Aww im so sorry  Its so sad when this time comes


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear this Shell. You know you and I think alike and I firmly believe that if you truly love and know an animal, then they tell you when they have had enough and you see that in them.

It's not going to be easy for either of you, but you already know that! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Shell195

Well Steve myself and Cassie went to the vets and after an examination she agreed that her tumours had spread and she had fluid in her stomach and something going on with her breathing.We took a dish of cooked chicken which she ate until she went asleep, she never even noticed the needle, no stress for her at all.We had to go out the back door but although we are upset we both agree that the time was right, RIP Old lady you gave us many years of happiness


----------



## Shell195

Cant believe this.When I picked my sphynx he was the smallest one and chose me really.The breeder voiced her concern that he was small but that didnt stop me wanting him. the breeder has contacted me to say that he had now fallen right behind the other kitts and was looking weaker so she took him to the vet who Put him to sleep due to having some kind of birth defect that was causing him problems and was untreatable. I will know more when I go and see the breeder next week. She has saved me a Red/white kitten as she was never happy with my little Pee Wee so i need to go and visit him.i do remember the others were gorgeous too but he kept biting my coat and playing which is why I wanted him so much. RIP little Sphynx kitten you were only 6 weeks old


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no.... Not a happy day on the cat chat thread  Am so sorry... {{{hugs}}} You are not having a good day


----------



## Esarosa

Oh no Shell i'm so sorry on both accounts, rough day :grouphug: R.i.p Pee Wee & Cassie.


----------



## feorag

Oh Shell, not your day at all is it? You know my feelings about Cassie and your own comments about how it went prove what I've said all along - it is a gift you have given her. She'll have been to the vets and had injections throughout her life so nothing would have been different to her, except the chicken (wonder what she made of that - bless!). RIP Cassie!

As far as your Sphynx goes, that very disheartening, but it was obviously meant to be. You've had kittens in the house yourself and you know when you see a kitten behaving differently, or not thriving it that raises alarm bells and concerns, so she was right to be hesitant about you choosing that kitten. At least she took notice of those alarm bells and kept a kitten back just in case so you will still get your Sphynx. Maybe not the one you chose, but you'll love this one just as much as you would have loved Pee Wee.

What a sad day for you!! :grouphug: Lots of hugs - hope it helps!


----------



## Titch1980

im so sorry for both your losses today shell. 
sending lots of hugs and kisses from us xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

Good morning people the house is very strange this morning its amazing how much difference the loss of one furry friend makes. We are very accepting of losing Cassie due to her great age but are missing her ways already. Lets hope today is a better day. Will update you all on the Sphynx front as soon as I know anything. Name suggestions are now needed for a male Red/White Sphynx kitten


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Shell, I know what you mean, each of our pets has its own special place in the household and in our hearts and even when the house is full of them, there is a hole where one used to be!

What are everyone's plans for today? Anything enjoyable? I'm doing housework (not my fav thing at all!) and I've got a few animal adoptions to do for work before I head off to Scotland tomorrow to visit my son for 10 days - really looking forward to that!


----------



## Shell195

Im off to buy a Nano Mini Reef tank later. Scotland sounds good Eileen.I believe that they hadf their first flurry of snow yesterday. Make sure you wrap up well. Will you have access to a computer while you are there? If not we will all miss you. Have a nice breeak anyway


----------



## feorag

I sure will! I'm staying with my son and the computer is in the spare bedroom! Course I've got to wait for him to finish before I get a chance, so I'm normally on and off throughout the day when he's at work, but once I go to bed I can be on for a while. I keep late hours there because of this temptation!!

I don't know where the snow was but he's on the wesit side in Ayrshire by the coast so the weather is milder there than over here on the east coast. In fact he now complains about the cold when he comes home!!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Good morning people the house is very strange this morning its amazing how much difference the loss of one furry friend makes. We are very accepting of losing Cassie due to her great age but are missing her ways already. Lets hope today is a better day. Will update you all on the Sphynx front as soon as I know anything. Name suggestions are now needed for a male Red/White Sphynx kitten


 Well I think he should be called Sahara as the sands are red and white and the Sphynx is in the Sahara desert too.


----------



## Amalthea

That would be a lovely name!!


----------



## Shell195

What a clever name Fenwoman will put it to the family vote later


----------



## fenwoman

cheers, I am honoured :notworthy::blush:


----------



## Esarosa

Lovely name Sahara, very pretty.

Hope you enjoy your time in Scotland Eileen.

Hmm Libby has never been outside...she's never seen a bird in her life. But as soon as the birds whistle out back you should see her shift! She sits at the window trying to hunt them through it :? Got woken up by madam at 6am meowing..she's been meowing all day, she meows you talk she waits for u to finish then meows again. Checked her over, nothing amiss. She's got food, water, she's had cuddles, playtime. She's just in a very very vocal mood. Dog's not in the least bit impressed as she keeps going up to where she's lying and meowing in her ear :razz:. Tis quite cute I have to admit.


----------



## Titch1980

eileen can you fit me in the boot or something? lol
i sooooooo need a break, after how bad this week has been already we have just got the surveyors report through guess what they did?


they have bloody valued the wrong house?
i just feel sick


----------



## Esarosa

rach1980 said:


> eileen can you fit me in the boot or something? lol
> i sooooooo need a break, after how bad this week has been already we have just got the surveyors report through guess what they did?
> 
> 
> they have bloody valued the wrong house?
> i just feel sick



How the heck have they managed that? :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Rach I am sure the world is full of idiots. How did they manage to do that?


----------



## Titch1980

god knows, the mortgage advisor arranged it.
months ago we viewed the property they have valued and made an offer but was turned down as they had a cash offer.
but the advisor knows its a different house with a completely different estate agent.
its crazy


----------



## feorag

I vote for Sahara too. I must admit I love unusual names and names that have a meaning or a connection (don't ask me why I called Harry Harry!!! That was an accident!)

Katie, when Libby's on the windowsill looking out, does she "chitter" where her jaw wobbles at 100mph and she makes tiny little "chichichichichi" kind of noises - it's so funny to watch!

Rach, that's absolutely crazy - what an idiot! If I could get you in the boot of my car, I would! I'm really looking forward to it. Ellie will still go to nursery in the morning so I can chill out and then I'll pick her up at lunchtime and have the pleasure of her company until Mollie gets in from school at 3:30. Then when I come home on the Tuesday, I'm bringing both girls back with me for the rest of the week as it's Scotland's half-term. Ellie is so excited because she's never been here on her own before. Time will tell how much of a success it is!! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a lovely time, Eileen!!! 

I love that noise that cats make when looking out the window!! My cat at home, Cleo, is a master at it. And she has no normal meow, at all... Tis very broken.


----------



## Esarosa

Hmmmm you know how I mentioned Libby was being very vocal? Well I just ran my hand down her back whilst she was on the floor and she started crawling along the floor, bottom in the air tail to the side, tredding her back legs on the floor.

She's booked in for her spay on 24th Oct as she's 23 weeks then, she's 20 atm. Could she be in heat/season or am I being paranoid over nothing?


----------



## Titch1980

i think it sounds like she is season tbh


----------



## Esarosa

Bollocking buggering hell! We asked the vet about getting her done last week and he said he'd wait a month 

Just had a quick search online about how frequently they can come into season, but found conflicting advice...some said on and off for three weeks, some every three weeks. Others said a couple of times a year. Oh i'm all baffled now.

Any ideas? And will she still be able to be spayed? I know there was a thread were someone suspected their cat or dog (cant remember which) may be in season and would their vet still operate.

I'm panicking now, never had a cat in season before. She keeps backing up to me, and has taken to rubbing against her teddy that she normally sleeps with presenting her rear to it :?

Ohhhh so not a happy bunny.


----------



## feorag

Well, like I've just said in my pm to you, they can come into season every 2 weeks, but it could be longer and the more seasons they have, often the shorter the gap in between each season. Cats don't ovulate until they are mated - it's the physical act of mating that triggers ovulation and this is why if they aren't mated when they come into season they become more and more 'driven' to mate.


----------



## Esarosa

Other half just came through for a drink and went 'could you not use the teddy to mock mate with her'..... :shock: what the hell he thinks that will achieve i've no bloomin idea!


----------



## Amalthea

He's male... There's your answer.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> He's male... There's your answer.


 :lol2: true. That much should have occurred to me. To be honest i'm thinking he was half asleep, he came for a drink to take it back to bed. But still...mock mate with the teddy :? :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's response was give her a pen... Men...


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Gary's response was give her a pen... Men...


:lol2: What will she do with that? Write her memoirs? 'The tale of a noisy queen'.


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Other half just came through for a drink and went 'could you not use the teddy to mock mate with her'..... :shock: what the hell he thinks that will achieve i've no bloomin idea!


It's funny you should mention it, but there was an American breeder who had perfected a technique of knocking her girls off call. She posted it on a cat forum years ago and I printed it out. I never tried it myself though! , but damned if I can find it now.


----------



## Shell195

I replied to Katie earlier today saying was LIbby coming in season but must have forgotton to press submit reply, I keep doing this:lol2: At The Sanctuary we have cats spayed even if in season and have not had any problems with it they dont lose blood like dogs. Well had a family discussion and they all thought that *Sahara* was a girly name so after christmas sometime I will be getting a little female and giving her that name which is very fitting(my OH suggested this:whistling2 and my little boy with his dirty face will be called *Sirocco *which is a wind that blows off the Sahara desert.:flrt:


----------



## groovy chick

Shell195 said:


> I replied to Katie earlier today saying was LIbby coming in season but must have forgotton to press submit reply, I keep doing this:lol2: At The Sanctuary we have cats spayed even if in season and have not had any problems with it they dont lose blood like dogs. Well had a family discussion and they all thought that *Sahara* was a girly name so after christmas sometime I will be getting a little female and giving her that name which is very fitting(my OH suggested this:whistling2 and my little boy with his dirty face will be called *Sirocco *which is a wind that blows off the Sahara desert.:flrt:


 

Awwwww well aint he just the cutest :flrt: Sirocco is an exellent name. Its a pity you wont be travelling over the forth bridges tomorrow Eileen. I am doing an abseil off the railway bridge at 2.15 :blush:


----------



## y2kcurran

i had a black and white cat called Jess (original) he was the absolute legend, a thousand funny stories and pics.....al ended when he took on a car and failed ....LEGEND CAT!!


----------



## Shell195

Groovy chick I hope you are getting sponsored for a VERY lot of money. I dont do heights. Cute kitten with his dirty paws and face Going to see him this week some time


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Its a pity you wont be travelling over the forth bridges tomorrow Eileen. I am doing an abseil off the railway bridge at 2.15 :blush:


It is indeed - THAT I would have loved to see!!!

Shell, that kitten is so sweet looking - boy or not! I don't particularly see Sahara as a girl's name - have to say that.

I sold a kitten to a couple in Yorkshire who named all their cats after winds, so they called our kitten Mistral and the next one was Ghibli (desert wind apparently) which I thought was a brilliant name. Now I'm sitting here trying desperately to remember the names of the cats they already had!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh he's very cute, need lots more pictures when you finally go to see him though 

Libby's conked out fast asleep atm, she seems to have knackered herself out well and truly..and the poor dog. Lady didn't know what on earth to make of this suddenly affectionate kitten. She's used to having her legs/ears launched at when Libby's hyper not this new, seemingly friendly creature :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Tell her to enjoy it while it lasts - the monster kitten will be back in about 5 days!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Tell her to enjoy it while it lasts - the monster kitten will be back in about 5 days!!! :lol2:



:lol2: If it wasn't for the calling and backing her rear into me, i'd say I quite prefer this friendly one :razz:


----------



## Shell195

You need to watch her now as her main aim in life will be to get outside with the big smelly tom cats. They can open windows and run like the wind and they can escape thoough a crack in the door. You will also notice the smell of Tomcat appearing outside the doors and windows as any Tomcats about will lay their claim to Libby plus they will start to fight for her. Have fun:whistling2:


----------



## groovy chick

Katiexx;2588779[COLOR=blue said:


> ].[/COLOR] Lady didn't know what on earth to make of this suddenly affectionate kitten. She's used to having her legs/ears launched at when Libby's hyper not this new, seemingly friendly creature :lol2:


When i got my dog that was the reason my timid cat got to like her. She spent 3 weeks hiding from the dog, came into seaon for the first time and wouldnt leave the pup alone lol 

yeah i have raise a fair bit of money and its for a good charity. Heights dont bother me just now, might be different story tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> You need to watch her now as her main aim in life will be to get outside with the big smelly tom cats. They can open windows and run like the wind and they can escape thoough a crack in the door. You will also notice the smell of Tomcat appearing outside the doors and windows as any Tomcats about will lay their claim to Libby plus they will start to fight for her. Have fun:whistling2:



Cheers for that :lol2:. All windows firmly shut. In fact they're that stiff that sometimes I have to get Will to open them, so if she manages to open them i'll be blooming amazed.

Bring on the 24th Oct (spay day)


----------



## Smally

Have fun doing the abseil, is the fourth bridges the ones upto Perth? I go to T In The Park each year so just wondering ha.

Dose anyone on here keep a Chartreux?


----------



## groovy chick

Smally said:


> Have fun doing the abseil, is the fourth bridges the ones upto Perth? I go to T In The Park each year so just wondering ha.
> 
> Dose anyone on here keep a Chartreux?


 
Thanks. No its the Forth Rail bridge from Fife to Lothian  

Was looking at the adtrader today and seen short haired persians for sale anyone keep them?? 


Amanda


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I replied to Katie earlier today saying was LIbby coming in season but must have forgotton to press submit reply, I keep doing this:lol2: At The Sanctuary we have cats spayed even if in season and have not had any problems with it they dont lose blood like dogs. Well had a family discussion and they all thought that *Sahara* was a girly name so after christmas sometime I will be getting a little female and giving her that name which is very fitting(my OH suggested this:whistling2 and my little boy with his dirty face will be called *Sirocco *which is a wind that blows off the Sahara desert.:flrt:


 
Oh dear, now I feel very guilty for suggesting a name which led to a chain of events which means that you will now be forced into buying 2 cats and not just one hehehehe.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> It is indeed - THAT I would have loved to see!!!
> 
> Shell, that kitten is so sweet looking - boy or not! I don't particularly see Sahara as a girl's name - have to say that.
> 
> I sold a kitten to a couple in Yorkshire who named all their cats after winds, so they called our kitten Mistral and the next one was Ghibli (desert wind apparently) which I thought was a brilliant name. Now I'm sitting here trying desperately to remember the names of the cats they already had!!!


 'bleddy freezin', 'goes right through yer' , 'silent but deadly' (well you get those when you have wind).

Here in the fens we say "thass a lazy wind today" meaning it goes through you and not around you.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Up here the only winds we get are the ones that go right through you!!

Smally - not many Chartreux in the UK - they're still a fairly new breed and so still building up numbers - certainly less than 38 kittens registered last year, so very hard to come by!!

Exotics (shorthaired Persians) are a little less thin on the ground cos they've been around a lot longer - 914 kittens registered last year. I know of a few people who keep them, but like I've said before, not my cup of tea!!!


----------



## Amalthea

That is one gorgeous little naked kitty!! Totally jealous! And how lucky are you to be getting TWO?!? Even more jealous now! *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Okay all of you that are breeders or have bred cats in the past or have worked with in season queens... this is for you




















Libby is driving me around the bloomin bend! Luckily she went to sleep when I did and didn't wake up till half 7. But since then it's been none stop meowing, rubbing, tarting herself in general. If I try to walk past her she drops to the floor bottom in the air in front of me! She makes a really weird noise as well and I can't explain it sort of like a brr/purr type meow that goes higher at the end and sounds like she's rolling her R's....Okay I sound absolutely mad!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: you wanna try having a calling Siamese/Oriental queen. NOBODY gets any sleep:lol2: It is now official Libby is a sex crazed female:blush:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you wanna try having a calling Siamese/Oriental queen. NOBODY gets any sleep:lol2: It is now official Libby is a sex crazed female:blush:



Yep definitely a nympho. What day are you going to see your new little boy Shell?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you wanna try having a calling Siamese/Oriental queen. NOBODY gets any sleep:lol2: It is now official Libby is a sex crazed female:blush:


Too bloody true!! Neighbours kept asking me if I had a baby staying cos they could hear it crying all day and all night and it sounded as if it was really distressed! :lol2:

Well I'm off in a minute, running late as usual! Finally got all my jobs done, only got to dry my hair and pack and I'm off!! My next post to you will be frae bonnie scotland!! :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: 

Anyone else doing anything good today??


----------



## ladybird

I love cats. Ours is very entertaining :lol2: I even made a video of him playing in the sink YouTube - Silly Kitty! Cat playing in the sink


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Too bloody true!! Neighbours kept asking me if I had a baby staying cos they could hear it crying all day and all night and it sounded as if it was really distressed! :lol2:
> 
> Well I'm off in a minute, running late as usual! Finally got all my jobs done, only got to dry my hair and pack and I'm off!! My next post to you will be frae bonnie scotland!! :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:
> 
> Anyone else doing anything good today??




Ooo have a good time Eileen, always wanted to visit Scotland but never had the chance.

Not up to much, been for a swim (I WILL get back in shape..positive thoughts..must ignore galaxy in the fridge!) and now i'm on sunday roast duty :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Have a nice time Eileen. Ive been to B&Q to order a new bathroom suite but its not in stock Grrrrrrrrrrrr Also bought a Nano Reef Tank yesterday but the heater was missing , so annoying. Going to try and visit my kitten one evening this week so will let you all know and will take the camera too


----------



## Smally

feorag said:


> Smally - not many Chartreux in the UK - they're still a fairly new breed and so still building up numbers - certainly less than 38 kittens registered last year, so very hard to come by!!


Ah thanks!

Was just looking around and found them, their personalities sounded excellent! Thought infomation was hard to find ha. Gonna be getting an animal that can free roam (Around the house) and was looking at cats last night. Only other cat that stuck out was the Russian Blue. Anyone got experience?


----------



## feorag

Well I finally got here at 6:30pm to find a wee face peering out the living room window grinning from ear to ear - Ellie my 3 year old granddaughter. For the next 2 hours it was "Nana....this", "Nana.....that" non-stop until she went to bed - very flattering, but very knackering!!! :lol2:



Smally said:


> Was just looking around and found them, their personalities sounded excellent! Thought infomation was hard to find ha. Gonna be getting an animal that can free roam (Around the house) and was looking at cats last night. Only other cat that stuck out was the Russian Blue. Anyone got experience?


I've met a few in my time and have heard that they have great personalities. At least there's a few more of them, 317 kittens registered in 2007, so still a bit thin on the ground.

Pedigree cats' personalities vary considerably from breed to breed. The best thing to do is to decide what you want from a cat and then go to a cat show and walk around a show hall and look at all the different breeds and colours of cats. Find the ones you like the look of and speak to the owners of those cats to ask about their personalities. Then you can find the cat you like to look at, but which will also give you what you want in terms of personality. The next big cat show reasonably near to you is the Cheshire Area Cat Club's show at Ellesmere Port on the 8th November. You obviously like blue cats, but you can also get blue persians and exotics, korats, blue burmese and blue orientals, so plenty of choice of body shape and temperament in that lot!!!


----------



## feorag

ladybird said:


> I love cats. Ours is very entertaining :lol2: I even made a video of him playing in the sink YouTube - Silly Kitty! Cat playing in the sink


Great video. I've no idea why people think cats don't like water - they usually love it! They just don't like shampoo!!! :lol2:

These are two little mpegs of my Harry chasing the hosepipe

YouTube - Harry, my Somali cat chasing the hosepipe

YouTube - Harry, my Somali cat chasing the hosepipe


Shell - dying to see photographs of the new kitten.


----------



## Smally

Im looking for something blue & short haired, I feel really picky haha. Thanks for the help, gonna try and make the show. It should be fun.


----------



## freekygeeky

hehehee!!
my cats HATE water..
ginger hates it... and zingi when he was a kitten fell in the bath... so that has probably sccarred him for life!! lol
and he still twitches when he drinks.. .lol


feorag said:


> Great video. I've no idea why people think cats don't like water - they usually love it! They just don't like shampoo!!! :lol2:
> 
> These are two little mpegs of my Harry chasing the hosepipe
> 
> YouTube - Harry, my Somali cat chasing the hosepipe
> 
> YouTube - Harry, my Somali cat chasing the hosepipe
> 
> 
> Shell - dying to see photographs of the new kitten.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Mine sit on the end of the bath and watch me - a few of them have fallen in in their time, but it hasn't put them off. They are all fascinated by water, dripping taps etc. Here's Cadbury STANDING on the waterfall catching the drips at our pond!


----------



## feorag

Smally said:


> Im looking for something blue & short haired, I feel really picky haha. Thanks for the help, gonna try and make the show. It should be fun.


Don't apologise for being picky! At least when you buy your cat you will have researched it and know exactly what you are getting. Too many people buy a cat on impulse and choose the wrong breed, then find they can't live with it.

Cat show entries have dropped a bit in the last 5 years or so, when I first started showing in 1990 you would regularly see 400-500 cats at every championship show - nowadays the entries are anything from 175-400, but you will enjoy it and you'll be amazed at all the different breeds and colours within those breeds that you will see! It's a few years since we've been to that show, but it was one that I did enjoy going to.

So you've researched the Chartreux and the Russian Blue! Then you have the persian and exotic - sorta brain dead cats, so if you want a cat to look pretty but do little, then choose that. Then you have the British Blue, British have a reputation of being a bit "stand-offish" although I've met a few who were far from that! So if you want a pretty short haired blue cat that 'shouldn't' pester you for attention all the time, that would be a good choice. The Korat I've never known personally, a lot of people like them, but again a minority breed so maybe hard to come by. Then you have your Burmese and your Orientals - the opposite end of the scale from the persians. Intelligent, demanding, raucous, loud, hooligans - dogs in cat's clothing! Not for the faint hearted, but if this is what you are looking for, you'll not be disappointed!! I couldn't live without an Oriental/Siamese in my life!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :lol2: Mine sit on the end of the bath and watch me - a few of them have fallen in in their time, but it hasn't put them off. They are all fascinated by water, dripping taps etc. Here's Cadbury STANDING on the waterfall catching the drips at our pond!


crazy!!

lol





feorag said:


> Don't apologise for being picky! At least when you buy your cat you will have researched it and know exactly what you are getting. Too many people buy a cat on impulse and choose the wrong breed, then find they can't live with it.
> 
> Cat show entries have dropped a bit in the last 5 years or so, when I first started showing in 1990 you would regularly see 400-500 cats at every championship show - nowadays the entries are anything from 175-400, but you will enjoy it and you'll be amazed at all the different breeds and colours within those breeds that you will see! It's a few years since we've been to that show, but it was one that I did enjoy going to.
> 
> So you've researched the Chartreux and the Russian Blue! Then you have the persian and exotic - sorta brain dead cats, so if you want a cat to look pretty but do little, then choose that. Then you have the British Blue, British have a reputation of being a bit "stand-offish" although I've met a few who were far from that! So if you want a pretty short haired blue cat that 'shouldn't' pester you for attention all the time, that would be a good choice. The Korat I've never known personally, a lot of people like them, but again a minority breed so maybe hard to come by. Then you have your Burmese and your Orientals - the opposite end of the scale from the persians. Intelligent, demanding, raucous, loud, hooligans - dogs in cat's clothing! Not for the faint hearted, but if this is what you are looking for, you'll not be disappointed!! I couldn't live without an Oriental/Siamese in my life!! :lol2:



or you could have minu if you lived closer...
a pretty mish mash of possibly russian blue and maybe siamse... lol


----------



## Esarosa

Good morning guys. Well today's started off absolutely :censor:

Been up with madam meowing and calling...no suprise there. Will gets in from work and practically collapses on the sofa with severe chest pain and is unable to breathe. He's in an emergency docs appointment now, but depending on how severe it may be, he may have to be transferred to hospital....and you know what he tells me 'Promise me you will stay at home with the animals'....so I'm stuck in the bloody house worried sick


----------



## Shell195

Nice pond Eileen and gorgeous cats. Gina that little blue girl is so pretty. Eileen no no no, my Persian boy Bailey is so not brain dead. He climbs trees, races up and down the stairs and is so so playful.Every morning he jumps on the bed for a big cuddle, jumps on your feet trying to catch toes.He really is a delightful little cat and actually very beautiful and intelligent. Maybe the Peke faced show Persians are brain dead but not my little fuzz ball.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Nice pond Eileen and gorgeous cats. Gina that little blue girl is so pretty. Eileen no no no, my Persian boy Bailey is so not brain dead. He climbs trees, races up and down the stairs and is so so playful.Every morning he jumps on the bed for a big cuddle, jumps on your feet trying to catch toes.He really is a delightful little cat and actually very beautiful and intelligent. Maybe the Peke faced show Persians are brain dead but not my little fuzz ball.


thanky :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Oh Katie poor you. Do they think its plurisy(sp) or worse? Dont you just hate it when the the day starts out crap. Keep us updated. Big Hugs for you ((( :grouphug))


----------



## Esarosa

No idea what it is. It's come on pretty sudden. I mean yesterday he said his heart kept throbbing at odd beats. But I was ill all last week and that was just one of many things I had, so i didn't think anything of it, as he was starting to present with the symptoms I had with the virus thing I had. Said he was okay at work, his chest felt a bit tight, but nothing to severe. Then he got in from work and was in agony. Wouldn't mind I said let me phone the docs 'no i'll be ok' he phones the docs asks for an appointment 'is tomorrow morning ok'...he goes to me 'they've got one tomorrow am is that alright'.

Queue me: GIVE ME THE PHONE. Hi there,no tomorrow is NOT okay he can't bloody breathe!
Receptionist: Okay we can fit you in in 15 minutes time if that's okay?
Me: brilliant thanks.

what part of I can't breathe properly made her think that'd be okay till tomorrow!? More to the point what made him think it was okay?!


----------



## Shell195

Doctors receptionist are a bit like the mafia anyway and well your OHs reply, thats just a man thing LOL. I hope hes ok you must be worried sick


----------



## Amalthea

Typical man... Hope he's ok, though!!

I used to have a cat who was the biggest Mama's boy ever and would follow me around the house constantly. He was always within a few feet of me. Well, when he was tiny (he was found by my dog dumped at about 4 weeks of age), he was covered in the hugest fleas I have ever seen on a cat. I couldn't get him to relax any getting a bath, so I climbed in with him. His bath was spent against my neck. He was getting a bath every day for about a week trying to get rid of those fleas. And from then on, if I closed the door when I went to have a bath, he'd scream for me and somebody would end up letting him in the bathroom. Then there was a door on the bathtub itself and I had to leave it open for him or else he'd get all panicy. And more often than not, he'd climb in with me.


----------



## Esarosa

Well the doctors have sent an ambulance for him. So just waiting to find out what hospital he's being taken to then i'm gonna grab a taxi. He can't just expect me to sit around here.


----------



## Amalthea

Another male trait... Can't seem to understand that we worry! Let us know how he does, Katie {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Good luck Katie I have everything crossed for you both. If it makes you feel any better I would have to go to the hospital too. The funny thing is that if you didnt go to the hospital he would never let you forget it. Men who would have one :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh Katie, what a worry for you! I hope he's OK. Let us know what the hospital say!

Shell, you do know when I describe cat breeds and their personalities and temperaments that it's a generalisation don't you and that there will always be exceptions to the rules, cos not all the cats read the text books!!! :lol2: No offence is ever intended to anyone who owns one of these cats and loves them, but generally Persians are a bit brain dead (that's cos there's not a lot of room for a brain in that flattened head!!!)


----------



## groovy chick

Katie i hope everythings going to be ok.

My little pup Rockys just back from the vets  He was out on Wed night and started yelping when i got to him he was holding his back leg up. Went to vets on Thur and they said his leg was too swollen to x-ray and sent him home with painkillers. Went back Fri for the xrays and the vet thought his leg was better as he was putting some weight on it. Back this morning and they kept him for x-rays. Just picked him up and he has chipped a bit bone from his back knee  Poor wee bugger. The vet also said he didnt have the best hips that she had seen either.Hes all dopey and just sleeping. Hes only 7 months aswell


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell, how on earth has he done that? Poor wee thing!!

Katie, where are you - we're waiting for news!!


----------



## Shell195

Hi Eileen of course I never took offence. I didnt go off to sulk......honest:whistling2: No I know what you mean, my last 2 were a bit brain dead but not this boy hes like a furry whirlwind:lol2: Im rather worried about Katie now:sad: They say no news is good news but when its via cyberspace Im not so sure. I hope Rocky is ok, dont worry to much about his hips at this age as x rays arent very accurate with puppys


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Thought you wouldn't!! Know what you mean about Katie - hope it's just that they're still at hospital - you know how slow they can be there and if they decide to keep him in, well she'll still be there visiting yet!!


----------



## Esarosa

Hey guys..well we got to hospital about quarter to eleven...nobody came in the room till half one and that was because we'd asked about four times for news. He was in constant pain and struggling for breath. Anyways I shan't bore u all with the details as if I go into everything that went wrong today i'll scream..bloody NHS  but he didn't get sorted out till turned 5pm, and that was because there was a shift change.

I went and asked a new nurse what the hell was going on, he had had no pain relief we'd heard nothing despite trying the patient route then the harassing routes, explained he had bloods taken but his xray hadn't been done etc etc. Anyways this nurse was wonderful and chased it all up. Got us his blood results back and his xray sorted. She also chased up another doctor to check him over.

On the xray they found a shadow on his left lung. The blood test didn't show anything fishy up so they suspect it's a deeply set chest infection, that's presented itself with these symptoms. He's got a 7 day course of antibiotics and lots and lots of painkillers. Has been told to rest and see how he gets on. If there is no improvement we will need to send him for more tests.
Although the blood test didn't show anything dodgy that's not 100% conclusive that it's not a clot, so hopefully the antibiotics will help him out and it's not the latter.

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, i've literally only just sat down. Been at the hospital all day with no signal, no access to pc obviously. Got him home made him some tea, gave him his medicine, propped him up in bed and he's now sound asleep.

The nurses couldn't get their head around the fact he had finished a night shift. They kept saying 'did u wake up this morning like this'. 'NO. He finished a 12hour nightshift'.
Then when he was sleeping in the hospital it was 'oh it's probably not a clot, probably just an infection as he's asleep, if it was a clot his breathing would be worse'.

'his breathing has been a hundred times worse all day, I tried getitng help at one point as i was alone with him and he was hyperventilating but nobody came.he's asleep as he's been awake now for over 24 hours!'

'so he didnt wake up like this'..at which point his Mum took over as I was at the end of my tether..


----------



## Shell195

So glad it is nothing to serious. Bloody NHS they are a joke. You had us all worried about you and your OH, its a relief to know how it all went. Bet you are knackered too


----------



## Esarosa

Yeah absolutely shattered. got a hyperactive kitten to deal with tho...she's missed us apparantly, won't leave us alone :lol2: She tried cuddling up to Will and getting his attention, figured that wouldn't work so is now playing with me none stop fetching her furry ball that she ripped off the cat activity centre (within 5 minutes of me assembling it :roll:!)

Well Will is lay next to me (on his pc in bedroom) snoring his head off..so i'm taking that as good news, considering he was mumbling in his sleep earlier when he was drifting in and out. So hopefully his meds are starting to kick in.

How's everyone elses day been?


----------



## feorag

Well not as exciting as yours! :lol2:

Thank goodness Will appears to be OK - sounds like you've had a day to forget in a hurry! Hope he's starting to feel a little better in the morning after a good night's sleep and the anti-biotics!!


----------



## Esarosa

Aye fingers crossed. His snoring is now back to it's normal volume. So a definite improvement for him, if not for me :lol2:

Came out with some corkers whilst he was in and out of consciousness. First doctor to see him was called Ashaz Mohammed...well will kinda semi came to and goes 'wheres arsecrack mohammed with my blood results'...baring in mind his door was open with people stood right outside..well me and his mam were absolutely mortified!

He then goes to me 'cant believe Dan's getting married' 
Me: 'yeah i know, can't imagine him in a tux tbh'
him: 'i want to marry you ya know, i love you'...back to sleep..me and his mam were like...ermmm :lol2: bless him. Not sure it qualifies a proposal when he's pretty much unconscious when he says it :razz: lol


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Yes, but you had a witness!! Hold him to it!! When he wakes up in the morning look him square in the eye and say "YES" :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> :lol2: Yes, but you had a witness!! Hold him to it!! When he wakes up in the morning look him square in the eye and say "YES" :lol2:


Aw bless him he'd be so confused. He doesn't even remember what happened at the gp or three quarters of what happened at the hospital. Apparently as he had a fever it can do that.


----------



## Shell195

Hope all is well at your house today Katie and Will is feeling better. Dont forget about his marriage proposal.All you need to do is to help him remember all the missing parts of yesterday :lol2: No doubt you will be busy fetching and carrying today........it will be K..a..t..i..eeeeeeeeeeee I need a drink K..a..t..i..eeeeeeeeeeeee I need tucking in you get the picture.. Nothing like an ill man :lol2:
Hi Eileen the weather here is wet but apparently not as wet as Scotland as per the forecast.. I hope you are enjoying your stay with your son, Im sure the weather wont prevent that. 
Good morning everyone else I hope you all have a good day


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Shell you're right is pisitively possing down here! I've driven through floods to get Mollie to school and Ellie to nursery this morning.

So I'm having a quiet day at home today - no point in going out and getting wet. I've got a long and complicated letter to write to Chloe's court officer so I'll get that done today. Then I might sit down and make some jewellery.

Tonight I'm off up to visit Toyah in Glasgow, so a lovely night of cat and reptile chat and a gorgeous "ratty" boost. If I can't have one of my own I'll go and play with hers for a bit and see all her new hatchlings. Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## Shell195

Oooh that sounds interesting let us know what you manage to cuddle. The weather forecast must be right for a change


----------



## feorag

It's really the rats I go to visit (don;t tell Toyah that!!), I can cuddle cats and snakes at home, but not rats! 

Toyah's rats are simply gorgeous! Last time I was there I totally fell for a little black silver rat. Fortunately he was booked, but I would have loved to have brought him home!!


----------



## Shell195

You could always give one to Barry as a present for him when you return. You know the one..... Ive been to Scotland love :flrt: and I ve brought you back a Scottish T. Shirt, a Scottish Haggis and a Scottish rat :whistling2: :lol2: It might work :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Glad Will is a bit better today, Katie!! The things they say while dilerious, though! *lol* 

Does anybody know of anybody in the Manchester area looking for an indoor cat? I don't knwo everything, but a friend of mine's aunt is taking care of her, cuz her owners moved. She's tabby, about 3 years of age, don't know if she's spayed or not.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You could always give one to Barry as a present for him when you return. You know the one..... Ive been to Scotland love :flrt: and I ve brought you back a Scottish T. Shirt, a Scottish Haggis and a Scottish rat :whistling2: :lol2: It might work :blush:


:lol2: Sitting here PMSL - he would _NEVER_ fall for that one!


----------



## Esarosa

Morning one and all.

I'm already getting the 'hunni can you pass me this...can u do that' etc :lol2: ahhh well he's looked after me enough when I'm ill.

I got about an hours kip if that, then his bloody boss rang and woke me up 

Eileen you HAVE to get some rats, have a word with your hubby. In december we're getting rid of our current cage if you want it (access is terrible but it can hold up to 5 ratties :razz. Having had ours for a year now I honestly can't imagine life without them.


----------



## Amalthea

Rats are wonderful!! Should totally get some!! I've got NINE boys and SIX girls! *lol* Would not be without at least a couple rats in my house!


----------



## feorag

Barry is very indulgent of me and I do get a lot of my own way :2thumb:, but when it comes down to adding animals to the family, he is very cautious about caring for them properly. He refuses point blank to putting them in kennels, hence his refusal to go on holiday to America years ago and leaving MY dog behind!

We always holiday in the UK and have always taken all our animals with us. The snakes are not a problem because they don't need daily feeding and can be left with friends popping in to check the thermos and change the water, so that's not a problem and all the cats go with us.

The rats we would neither of us be happy leaving in the house while we are away, but I know I can get them looked after, in fact I could take them up to work and they could live in intensive care quite happily for 2 weeks, but the main problem is where we can keep them really!

Our house is not a large house and it is over furnished. The snakes are in the living room, as that's the only place we could put them, but there's nowhere to put a decent size rat cage. Our bedroom is not large and we don't allow pets in the 2 spare rooms because they are used by family and visitors who would not be happy to have rats there. Also when Iain and his family come to stay, Ellie has to sleep on a "shakky doon" on the bedroom floor and there's no way she could do that if there was a rat cage in there as well.

I honestly just can't think where they could go. The squirrels were in the cat pen in our bedroom, but that was only for 2 months and then they went outside in the garden in a large rat pen.

There was a red squirrel on the TV last week and he called me to look at it so I did say to him how much I missed the little furry critters and that if he ever saw a way that we could house a couple of rats would he please let me know, but he didn't pass a comment! Can't win 'em all I guess!!


----------



## Shell195

*Dear Barry*

*Dear Barry,*
*After all the years of loyalty and love Eileen has shown you and the wonderful wife she is it has been decided by the members of RFUK that after hearing what a wonderful and devoted husband you really are that a couple of Ratty friends would put the ultimate seal on your relationship and show your admiration of Eileen and the wonderful work she does both at home and in The sanctuary. We feel that if this is not carried out you will just have to cook your own tea and do your own washing in the future*
*We are sure you will understand*
*Signed by Members of the RFUK Forum x x*


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## feorag

:rotflMSL! Shell you are so funny! When I get home I will try and find this post and show him it - it won't make any difference though, although I appreciate the way to a man's heart is through his stomach!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

It might work:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Yeh?? And pigs might fly!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

_Really??? _


----------



## feorag

Oh Yes! In Northumberland they often do!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Next Eileen will be getting pms asking how much her flying pigs are and are they related or any good for breeding then you will get people telling you to neuter them before selling.:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Next Eileen will be getting pms asking how much her flying pigs are and are they related or any good for breeding then you will get people telling you to neuter them before selling.:lol2:


ohhh flying pigs. I've always wanted one. Would they be the curly coated anglo saxon flying pigs or the more rare, Himalayan parti-bald flying pigs? 
Would I have to build an aviary especially to keep one? Could it be allowed to free range or is it cruel to keep them singly? Should I go for a troop of them?


----------



## Shell195

Mmm I hope you have researched these pigs properly before thinking of getting some.They appear to like company so a few is a must. They feed on peoples hopes and dreams and are happiest when things dont go as planned. I hope that helps :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Mmm I hope you have researched these pigs properly before thinking of getting some.They appear to like company so a few is a must. They feed on peoples hopes and dreams and are happiest when things dont go as planned. I hope that helps :whistling2:


 Oh this will be a perfect home for some then cos I am a real dreamer but nothing ever goes to plan. Do you think I'll find a breeder on Epigz or oink-trader?
I'm so excited.:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

In Northumberland we mostly see the "hadawayandsh*te" variety flying around and usually they fly in pairs - one is the navigator. :lol2:

I've always found that the best place to look if you fancy buying a pair is PigsRUs.com


----------



## Titch1980

lol, this thread has gone mad. PMSL


----------



## Shell195

No not us Rachel, and how are you this lovely morning. Do you have anything nice planned for today


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Had a great time last night at Toyah's. Managed to hypnoise a little agouti rat by tummy rubbing!! Bless!!

It was snakey feeding night, so I got to see most of the snakes too!!

Still got this grotty cold - if anything I feel worse this morning than I did a couple of days ago, which is irritating.

How's everyone else doing, Katie how's Will?


----------



## Shell195

Morning Eileen and everyone else. Sorry you are still feeling poorly, all the time you had to get this and it gets you when you are going away. Little ratty sounds so cute.My daughter used to have a rat(I know it should have been 2) She spent ages in her room and used to leave the cage open.Mr Jazz rat used to collect all her hair bobbles and hairbrush and take them to bed with him.He was areal swety and used to travel rou nd with her in a bag.When he died at an old age he went to sleep and never woke up she was so upset that she vowed never again


----------



## Amalthea

That's the trouble with rats... They are one of the small critters that truly take a part of you with them when they go.

Going down to the shop this afternoon... Will check on the kittens again.

Not feeling too wonderful. Was quite queasy this morning.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> In Northumberland we mostly see the "hadawayandsh*te" variety flying around and usually they fly in pairs - one is the navigator. :lol2:
> 
> I've always found that the best place to look if you fancy buying a pair is PigsRUs.com


 
Ahh I never thought of going there. I think there is a branch in town. It has a blue light over the door and some cars parked in the car park with yellow, blue and white paint jobs with blue flashing lights on top. I think those are the home delivery vehicles.
I'll pop in and ask "is this a branch of PigsRUs?" and see what they says...........................................................BTW if I don't come online for some weeks, you'll know why hehe.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! Had a great time last night at Toyah's. Managed to hypnoise a little agouti rat by tummy rubbing!! Bless!!
> 
> It was snakey feeding night, so I got to see most of the snakes too!!
> 
> Still got this grotty cold - if anything I feel worse this morning than I did a couple of days ago, which is irritating.
> 
> How's everyone else doing, Katie how's Will?


 Ahh colds. Here is a cure 100% guaranteed.
All day long you need to drink black tea with a blob of honey and enough jif lemon juicy to make it fruity. Drink drink drink, even when you don't want a drink, drink. You then get to pee pee pee but the peeing flushes the virus out of your system. On top of the lemon tea drink, if you can bring yourself to do it, eat at least 4 large inions. Either onion soup, fried, boiled. Whichever way you can bring yourself to eat them. Onions contain a powerful anti virul agent, it also helps loosen the mucus membranes so that you wil have anose which runs so fast it could win a gold in the olympics. Again, this is the body flushing all the cold germs out. I can guarantee that if you do this, in 48 hours or less, you will not have a cold any longer.
Since I adore onions, it isn't a problem. At the very first sign of anything sniffly or I feel a little cold, I batter the germs with lemon and honey tea and onions and normally I wake the next day 100% fit.
Here is one of my fave recipes for French onion soup. It really is quick and simple to make. I use oxo stock for speed.
French Onion Soup from Delia Online

Remember, drink, dribble(nose) and pee and you will be cured.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Ahh I never thought of going there. I think there is a branch in town. It has a blue light over the door and some cars parked in the car park with yellow, blue and white paint jobs with blue flashing lights on top. I think those are the home delivery vehicles.
> I'll pop in and ask "is this a branch of PigsRUs?" and see what they says...........................................................BTW if I don't come online for some weeks, you'll know why hehe.


 
I am now:rotfl:Fenwoman who needs tea and onions to make them pee :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Ahh colds. Here is a cure 100% guaranteed.
> All day long you need to drink black tea with a blob of honey and enough jif lemon juicy to make it fruity. Drink drink drink, even when you don't want a drink, drink. You then get to pee pee pee but the peeing flushes the virus out of your system. On top of the lemon tea drink, if you can bring yourself to do it, eat at least 4 large inions. Either onion soup, fried, boiled. Whichever way you can bring yourself to eat them. Onions contain a powerful anti virul agent, it also helps loosen the mucus membranes so that you wil have anose which runs so fast it could win a gold in the olympics. Again, this is the body flushing all the cold germs out. I can guarantee that if you do this, in 48 hours or less, you will not have a cold any longer.
> Since I adore onions, it isn't a problem. At the very first sign of anything sniffly or I feel a little cold, I batter the germs with lemon and honey tea and onions and normally I wake the next day 100% fit.
> Here is one of my fave recipes for French onion soup. It really is quick and simple to make. I use oxo stock for speed.
> French Onion Soup from Delia Online
> 
> Remember, drink, dribble(nose) and pee and you will be cured.


If Amalthea felt queasy before, now Im sure she is throwing up :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

No kidding!!! *lol* Not the most appetising of thoughts! *lol* And I am not keen on onions at the best of times! (although, I do put onions in my home-made stew and sloppy joes, but that's about it)

Not a big fan of hot tea, either... Give me a nice freshly made iced tea, though... NUM!


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> No kidding!!! *lol* Not the most appetising of thoughts! *lol* And I am not keen on onions at the best of times! (although, I do put onions in my home-made stew and sloppy joes, but that's about it)
> 
> Not a big fan of hot tea, either... Give me a nice freshly made iced tea, though... NUM!


 Look lady!! <stands with hands on hips> do you want to get better?
Medicine ain't sposed to taste nice. The nastier it is, the better it is doing you.
Mind you, a big plate of stewed onions would be my idea of heaven. Yum.

BTW I thought a sloppy joe was a baggy jumper. Why would anyone put onions up their jumper? Shell? Help. I'm getting confoosed again.


----------



## Pouchie

*cap in hand..*

ahem... sorry to interrupt but I'm just going to butt in a sec...


I am weely weely sorry Feorag I just read some of this thread to catch up and I noticed fifty or sixty pages ago you asked me a question:lol2:
Tobias was bred by Georgina Lloyd Drummond from Somerset (Lynxelot)

As was Jesse. 


Sorry for ignoring you *slinks away :blush:*


----------



## Amalthea

I sloppy joe is an American food... Tis minced beef, onions, worcestershire sauce, passata, and tomato paste... Cook it up, then serve it on a bun!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea does it not run off???????????? Pouchie dear you must visit more often so you dont get left behind :naughty: Fenwoman come along now keep up with the times, what do ya think google is for:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Why it's a SLOPPY joe  Although, it basically stays put. Hubby (who's British) was a bit dubious the first time I made it, but he loves them


----------



## Pouchie

Shell195 said:


> Pouchie dear you must visit more often so you dont get left behind :naughty:


 
:surrender:Give me a break I was only SIXTY pages behind!


:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Hello guys, invalid is doing well thanks. Still not 100% but on the mend which is good. I'm full of flu though so we're quite an odd pair atm, me doing the whole nurse bit then collapsing once i've sorted him out :lol2:

Was going to say he coulda chose his timing better, but considering I infected the poor sod... :lol2:...he kept calling me the plague carrier....tsk no KFC for him! :razz:

Eileen, any chance you can smuggle back the agouti boy he sounds lovely?

Oh eck now invalids said he wants a 'sloppy joe' Thanks Amalthea :razz:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: nowt quite like a sick man. just dont expect any sympathy off him about your own illness. Check out Fenwomans healing liqour and let us know if it works for you


----------



## Pouchie

:lol2: I have it too.

Someone asked me what was wrong and I said I caught it off Jay.. well, *he* has the flu. *I* have a cold ...:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Pouchie said:


> I am weely weely sorry Feorag I just read some of this thread to catch up and I noticed fifty or sixty pages ago you asked me a question:lol2:
> Tobias was bred by Georgina Lloyd Drummond from Somerset (Lynxelot)
> 
> As was Jesse.


 :lol2: It was so long ago I'd totally forgotten - have just sat here for about 5 minutes wondering why did I ask you for the name of the breeder of your pouched rat? :crazy: Then it dawned on me, it was your ****, wasn't it? Haven't come across that breeder, though, but I do like to know these things!!



Katiexx said:


> Eileen, any chance you can smuggle back the agouti boy he sounds lovely?


No chance, but he was a cutie - quite wild by comparison with Toyah's usual rats, but that's because the mother is bred from 2 lab rats, rather than Toyah's show stock, so it took a while to get him to sit still and be cuddled. Also had a cuddle from her crested gecko and now I'm pee-d off! 

I've always wanted a lizard, but struggled with the thought of having creepy crawlies in the house, cos I've never been able to abide them! Ideally I would like an iguana, but there's no way we have the space to correctly house it and I don't believe in buying any animal if you know when you buy it that you won't be able to keep it forever. I asked at my local reptile shop and they said that the Uromastyx was the only other fruit eater, but I don't much care for that flat round belly shape, so gave up on the thought long ago. Anyway, since I started work at The Sanctuary I've got a little used to them and decided that I could probably handle a few small critters, so I decided to buy a double stacker and put a lizard in the spare one, but when I mentioned this to Baz his response was that if it had to eat anything alive, then he wouldn't feed it and of course he would have to feed it when I was up here at Iain's or down in Surrey visiting my daughter, so cos I go away a lot it was no good, whereas he doesn't need to feed the snakes while I'm away (even though I know that he would if he had to cos the mice are already dead). So, I got another snake instead.

Now Toyah and Stan were telling me last night that crested geckos can live on a dried food that you make up for them so don't have to eat critters, which means I could have maybe got one of those and gave it critters when I was at home and left Barry with dried food for while I was away!! :bash:

Glad to hear that Will is improving - sorry he's blaming you though!!


----------



## palomine

not read all the replies on here so may have missed some. does anyone have Laperm cats??? amazing cats. i thought my burmese was intelligent and like a dog. i've got 4 at min. alfie (cream long haired boy) cody his sister (lilac/wh long haired girl, willo known as wiggles a blue tabby point long haired BLIND girl and loui..he's a law unto himself in a nice way, he's a silver/black smoke long haired. love them all to bits.


----------



## Shell195

Welcome to the madhouse:lol2:My friends daughter was getting a La Perm last year as she knows a breeder from doing Trade stands at shows but changed her mind as she got loads of bad feedback about them. i think they look rather cute a bit like a cat with a Kevin Keegan Perm.Photos please.Nobody on here has these so will be nice to let everyone see them. I have a couple of Devons, a Mainecoon, a Persian and an Oriental (Im getting a Syhynx too) plus my mogs. Eileen has Somalis and there are various other breeds to.


----------



## Pouchie

feorag said:


> :lol2: It was so long ago I'd totally forgotten - have just sat here for about 5 minutes wondering why did I ask you for the name of the breeder of your pouched rat? :crazy: Then it dawned on me, it was your ****, wasn't it? Haven't come across that breeder, though, but I do like to know these things!!


:lol2: Yes. The big brown tabby I posted 60 odd pages ago :blush:

Anyway, now you know *grins*

I _still_ haven't got anything exciting to add so I'll peruse your cat chat and pop up again in 60 pages or so to say Hi . . heehee


----------



## palomine

alfie








cody








willo








loui..soon to be stud cat for cody


----------



## palomine

they are all much longer haired now as they mature. loui is only 9 months though.


----------



## palomine

this is my be all and end all love of my life lol


----------



## feorag

palomine said:


> not read all the replies on here so may have missed some. does anyone have Laperm cats??? amazing cats. i thought my burmese was intelligent and like a dog. i've got 4 at min. alfie (cream long haired boy) cody his sister (lilac/wh long haired girl, willo known as wiggles a blue tabby point long haired BLIND girl and loui..he's a law unto himself in a nice way, he's a silver/black smoke long haired. love them all to bits.


The La Perm type is very similar to the Abysinian and Somalis these are two of the permitted outcrosses to La Perms and so a lot of them have their characteristics and they are a very intelligent breed. Add in the Orientals, Siamese, Burmese and Balinese and you get a people oriented, dog like, intelligent cat with a perm!! :lol2:

This is Roscoe my fawn silver Somali - can you see the resemblance???


----------



## palomine

alfi and cody have them 4 generations back. they're both so different even being siblings. just love em


----------



## feorag

Ooh, can I ask what the prefix is of the Somalis in their pedigrees, please?


----------



## palomine

will try and get a look at pedigrees asap. wrist strapped up and box in attic for now.


----------



## feorag

No problem - just whenever. As a breeder of Somalis for almost 18 years I'm always keen to know which cats are in pedigrees.


----------



## Esarosa

Lovely cats you have there hun. As we were looking for a friend for Libby, we were looking on all the various breed clubs, as well as preloved etc. And the only pedigree that there seems to be in abundance in the direct area around us are LaPerms..up until that point, I in all honesty had never heard of them. Very pretty cats though.


----------



## feorag

Are there loads of La Perms in the Stockton area then Katie?? I move in cat circles and you know more than me!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

*New Sphynx pics*

Now going to visit my boy next week, I dont know about Sirrocco he looks more like a Dennis to me:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:2thumb: Yeh!!! I like Dennis!!! :2thumb: He looks like a Dennis to me too!! :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

dennis as in the menace shell? lol
hes cute, i have to be honest i always thought baldy cats were ugly but i love the one you lost and this one, must be those huge ears, awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Amalthea

OMG!!!! He is SOOOOOO CUTE (said it that annoying high pitched girlie voice... poor Gary *lol*)! And definitely a Dennis!!! Perfect!


----------



## Shell195

Oh yes "Dennis The Menace",The reason all the photos are taken on her computer desk is they all run round like loonies and she cant get them to be still enough to take a pic anywhere else. His colour reminds me of a red/white cow Bless Him:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

He's adorable! loving his fuzzy back. Very sweet.

Eileen, Will told me to check the preloved adds properly...turns out there are several ads from the same breeder  I'll never live this down with him now! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Hmmm..... I'm curious as to who it is now!!


----------



## Shell195

Is it near Darlington,a few ads come up for this breeder.Heres the link
Bane LaPerms & Chihuahuas - Home


----------



## feorag

Ah! That's Sue - I thought it might be! Ichabod had the most wonderful temperament as a kitten. He was from her Balinese girl though, so you could see the Siamese/Balinese influence in his type compared to the ones bred from Somalis. Sue told me she was keeping him as a stud boy and I was tempted for a moment to mate him to one of my Somali girls - only a moment, but I was very taken with him. Had loads of cuddles from him at shows!

Katie there are more than a few pedigree cat breeders in the Teesside & Darlington area!


----------



## Esarosa

Preloved | laperm kittens for sale in Darlington, Co Durham, UK
Preloved | siamese look-alike, curly coated kittens for sale in Darlington, Co Durham, UK

Yeah she's called Sue ^ Those are two of the ads, last week there were about 7. I presumed if they were the same breeder they would just put one ad up, but obviously not 

We're still deciding on what breed of cat to go for tbh. I love the orientals and think they would mix well with Libby. (waiting till after spay to see if she calms down any). But will is obsessed with exotic short hairs and persians, neither of which I think would gel with her at all. Said he'll meet me half way and go for a Maine ****...not sure how that's half way....male logic?


----------



## Shell195

You could always get a Devon Rex, very sweet, loving and naughty with a wavy coat. I have 2, (1 is a variant) gorgeous little cats. Years ago I had another 2(Eileen do you remember the Prefix "Gancanny" my little ex breeding girl was 8 when I got her Gancany Cushy Butterfield called Cushy for short. She escaped once and was taken to the local vet to be Put to Sleep as she looked dreadful as per the neighbour. The vets rang me wetting themselves laughing as they knew she was mine, poor little girl always looked like that(baldy neck and tummy) I had to go and tell the neighbours this was how she should look:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> But will is obsessed with exotic short hairs and persians, neither of which I think would gel with her at all. Said he'll meet me half way and go for a Maine ****...not sure how that's half way....male logic?


 That's my reaction to persians and exotics :lol2: (Sorry Shell!!) and sorry but there's no way a Maine **** is halfway between them!! :lol2:

I'm with Shell, Devon Rexes are exceptionally naughty cats, therefore to my mind much for entertaining and desirable! Maine ***** are lovely interactive cats though, just be careful where you buy one from because they do suffer from some inherited problems, such as heart and hip dysplasia.


----------



## Shell195

Persians and exotics are as Eileen says not halfway between. My Coony boy is a bit anti social,although he loves me.He talks with little chirruping noises very sweet. Very athletic cats though.Mine clears my catproof fence but he keeps catching the fur round his ankles and they are now a bit baldy.When he escapes he only goes round the front and in the kitchen window and sits watching the world go by.If I let him in the kitchen he doesnt want to know. Cats who would have em :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

My aunt used to keep persians, and to be honest I think that's what put me off.. I'm not a great fan of cats with faces like htey've been hit with a shovel..not keen on dogs like that either tbh...The reason being that I always worry about their breathing.

My aunts cats were quite lazy, and incredibly grumpy. She had one playful rescue moggy and if she tried to play with the persians she would get knocked over the head and told off by the other cats.

Will fell in love with exotic short hairs when we picked up our corn snake's from Claireburniston last year. She has a ginger male, who Will thought was amazing as he..and I quote 'looks like he could take over the world'.

On the Maine **** front, he just likes the look of them paired with the size. He said oriental's look evil :? not quite sure why as I think they're stunning. But reading around various breeds personality traits i'm still set in the way of thinking that (if libby stays the same after spay) they'd be a better choice for a play mate for her. I do love maine ***** though, so I can't see it taking to much to sway me on that front :roll:


----------



## linda.t

my new kitten meeting my older cat










thought i'd feed him up on the work top out of the way but she some how managed to climb up to him so pleased that he his so good with her.


----------



## Shell195

Thats so sweet. What a good natured boy he is:flrt:


----------



## feorag

What a fabulous photograph - she looks so dinky next to him!!

How is everyone today? Anyone doing anything exciting?


----------



## freekygeeky

ok fanky!!
lol
i have a question!!
eyes... cats eyes..
now all the kittens are now 7 weeks old (ish) will their eye colour stay teh same now?
they all have different coloured eyes you seeeeeee
where as they all used to be the same (beauitful blue!!)


----------



## lycanlordsbitch

i know with human babys there permnant colour is usualy there at 6 weeks, maybe its the same


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> i have a question!!
> eyes... cats eyes..
> now all the kittens are now 7 weeks old (ish) will their eye colour stay teh same now?
> they all have different coloured eyes you seeeeeee
> where as they all used to be the same (beauitful blue!!)


Nope - from about 5 weeks onwards their eye colour begins to change from blue to it's final colour and this can take a few weeks, depending on the final colour. Doubtless at the minute their eyes will be looking a sort of muddy brown colour, not quite one thing or the other.

As an example this is Moth when she was 6 weeks old and her eyes are just beginning to turn from blue and have that muddy colour look about them.










Then at 8 weeks, they're dirty brown.










As an adult with her final eye colour of amber


----------



## freekygeeky

WOW look at those EYES!

well the three black ones have the off yellow look
scoooby has off blue colour
tom has green eyes
and strudel has a brown colour..

hmph..


feorag said:


> Nope - it's about this age that their eye colour begins to change from blue to it's final colour and this can take a few weeks, depending on the final colour. Doubtless at the minute their eyes will be looking a sort of muddy brown colour, not quite one thing or the other.
> 
> As an example this is Moth when she was 6 weeks old and her eyes are just beginning to turn from blue and have that muddy colour look about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then at 8 weeks, they're dirty brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an adult with her final eye colour of amber


----------



## lycanlordsbitch

her eyes are REALY stuning and pritty


----------



## feorag

Well they may very well all end up with different colour eyes, but the colour won't be "intensified" to its final colour for a few weeks yet I would say. Certainly Scooby's won't stay off blue, but will change over the next few weeks.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Well they may very well all end up with different colour eyes, but the colour won't be "intensified" to its final colour for a few weeks yet I would say. Certainly Scooby's won't stay off blue, but will change over the next few weeks.


ok thank you!!
will toms stay green? they are so prettyful!!

p.s does anythign determine teh color of their eys or is it random?


----------



## feorag

Very probably, but they may still intensify to a richer shade of green, it's still a bit early to be certain.

Genes determine the colour of the eyes, hence you will never see a Siamese with any colour other than blue!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Very probably, but they may still intensify to a richer shade of green, it's still a bit early to be certain.
> 
> Genes determine the colour of the eyes, hence you will never see a Siamese with any colour other than blue!


i seee
thanky 
mummy cat has stunnign green eyes.. i just cant photograph them well!! lol


----------



## Titch1980

new pics guys 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/183531-saffy-babies-when-they-get-4.html


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> i seee
> thanky
> mummy cat has stunnign green eyes.. i just cant photograph them well!! lol


Orientals and Russian Blues both have green eyes, so I'm pretty certain that some of your kittens will end up with green eyes like their mother!


----------



## Amalthea

Forgot to update you guys on the kittens at the shop... They are all looking really well except the tiny one. I am still trying to get him to hand the little one over to me. Am gonna ask my friend if he'd sell him/her to me, I think. I don't like giving him money, but that kitten still worries me.


----------



## feorag

Well ethically it's wrong to sell a kitten under age and undersized, but in this case I'd positively promote it. I think this kitten would have a much better chance under your wing than being left there - go for it!!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Orientals and Russian Blues both have green eyes, so I'm pretty certain that some of your kittens will end up with green eyes like their mother!


whoooppp


----------



## Amalthea

I agree with you, Eileen... He/she just isn't doing well for a 6 week old kitten (approximately). He/she still fits in the palm of my hand and I don't have big hands. If I am able to get the kitten, he/she will probably be up for rehoming once I get him/her better... IF he/she gets better


----------



## feorag

That wouldn't bother me to be perfectly honest - your priority is to get this little kitten right and if you can do that, then a new home wouldn't be a bad thing for it, but one thing's for certain, if you can get it then you've a better chance of trying to put right the wrongs that have been done to it. Granted most of the damage will have been done in the previous weeks on the growing side of things and it may never make a large cat, but you can try to make it a healthier cat by correct care and feeding.

As long as you dont'' end up getting too attached to it and find yourself unable to part with it! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

One of the things my hubby is a bit worried about! *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

I've been asked for help with another rehome... 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...eds/197953-gorgeous-female-cat-needs-new.html


----------



## feorag

Oh dear that's such a shame - she look beautiful! Hope you can find someone to take her. You said dumped with all her papers, do you mean pedigree papers, or just stuff like vacc certificates?


----------



## Shell195

Ive been asked to help rehome a litter of 5 kittens 3 x ginger, 2 x tabby aged 10 weeks and a single cross Siamese kitten (female)mum is a Pedigree Siamese and a Tabby tom cat got through an open window and mated her this one is 10/11 weeks old. Any offers cat lovers, see classified for more details
Amalthea what a pretty puss, poor girl ,if she is a pedigree I have a number for a wonderful rescue in Manchester they deserve an award for the way they rehabilitate and rehome Persians etc. They even do constant updated homevisits on all rehomes, even months later


----------



## feorag

Got a bit on your hands re-homing all those cats, Shell.

Fingers crossed that you can find good homes for them all!! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Normally we would take them into the Sanctuary but we have no room so I thought a bit of spreading the word on here may help the people with the kittens


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry... Not pedigree papers, although you can see she's got persian in her. It's her vaccs papers and such. She truly is gorgeous, though!!!


----------



## feorag

Well hopefully she'll not wait too long for a home because she is very pretty! Fingers crossed for you too!! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Basically, the story behind her is that her owner went away for three weeks expecting her housemate to care for her (and the other cat). She didn't (wouldn't feed them or let them inside), so when the owner got back, she has moved out, taken the other with her (cuz she's got thyroid troubles) and asked my neighbor (who was feeding them both) to find a home for this girl.

The only thing I worry about taking her myself is that she is an indoor/outdoor cat... My two are indoor only. And since her old house is right across the street, I'd be worried she'd never consider here home.


----------



## feorag

Also, don't forget the infection risk to your own cats, which is what would worry me most. As yours are indoor cats they will have a less challenged immune system and possibly be more likely to pick up minor infections, let alone major ones!


----------



## Amalthea

That is true... Our two have never been around anything that they could catch... Never been outside (except for the odd time on a sunny summer day with me and gary out watching them).

Well, she has had a LOT of interest!!! I'll have to have a good think.


----------



## feorag

Sounds encouraging???


----------



## Amalthea

I think so  I knew it wouldn't take long to find the perfect home for her... Just gotta get to thinking! *lol* I've had a few offers on here as well as one elsewhere. And I don't wanna do the whole "first come first served" thing...


----------



## feorag

Obviously not - it makes sense to take your time so that you are as sure as you can be that you've got the right home for her.

Well, I'm heading off back home today with my 2 granddaughters in tow until next Sunday. Little Ellie is very excited and at this minute is packing her own personal bag, no doubt full of all sorts of rubbish!!! However, whether that excitement is still there when it gets to be bedtime and "Daddy the magnificent" isn't there to read her a story remains to be seen!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!! I'm sure she'll have a great time! 

My hubby has gone off to Scotland for three days with work early this morning. Usually I go with him, but it was a new girl who booked his room and didn't book enough room for me, as well. But he's going back next week and she booked the right room this time.


----------



## Shell195

Im off to visit my Sphynx boy at 6.00 tonight I cant wait, I will take some photos of him too. Eileen hope you have a safe journey home.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea If you took on this cat she would be no more risk than if you took any home in fact probably less risk as she is vaccinated. Mine are Indoor cats although they have the garden too and over the years have added to them with no problems at all. Anymore news on the tiny poorly kitten? Years ago a child was walking the streets with a tiny skinny kitten dripping Dioreaha(sp) wrapped in a towel.The kitten was in a collapsed state and far to young to be away from mum.I offered help and the childs mum said ok.I took it home and raced it to the vet.After much nursing and a bloodtest the baby recovered, the owners told me they wouldnt pay any vet bills so I told them the kitten had died:whistling2: Cuddles as we called him lived a long and healthy life till he was about 13 years and everyone loved him.He was a gorgeous Black/white cat who used to hang limply round your neck purring. The previous owners never knew the truth:blush: Do I feel guilty? No way, I did what I did to save his life then couldnt hand him back to an uncaring owner as I was in love:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I'll be seeing the tiny kitten again tomorrow... And if he's not remarkably better, it'll be a case of me offering to buy him  I truly don't want to be giving this guy any money, because I know what his care practices are like and he is completely unethical in my opinion. But what else can I do?? The inspectors have been out and given the kittens the all clear!!! The tiny one is obviously not well (it doesn't take an animal person to see it)!

How would I go about getting the cat my neighbors have used to being an indoor only pud? Would she settle?


----------



## Shell195

It depends on whether she is a lazy, loving cat.They usually settle best. Active outdoor types hate to be kept in but lazy lap cats tend not to bother. Also take into account your other cats as it can be a nightmare introducing another adult especially a girl. Its so much easier with a kitten. I hope you get that tiny kitten, poor baby.Even if you help it then rehome ,it will be better off than in that shop How do you know the RSPCA went out to the shop? It could be that they issued a Duty of Care listing improvements to do, if so they will be back to check up


----------



## Titch1980

i must say since misty went missing earlier this yr she hasnt been out since, she moaned a lot at first but she seems to have gotten used to it now and doesnt even ask to go out anymore and doesnt attempt to go out if doors open when im emptying bin etc


----------



## Amalthea

The friend who works in the shop told me they had an inspector come round and that they went upstairs and said the kittens were fine.  

I know introducing kittens is so much easier than adults... She is a gorgeous cat, though! *lol* She is so talkative and when you talk back, she flops over for a belly rub. So cute! *lol*


----------



## fenwoman

*Who says cats can't be trained?*

Here is Nerys's favourite cat, named 'Merry' . If you ask him to "say please" this is what he does. Sadly I couldn't get the camera far enough away to get a full body shot in.


----------



## Amalthea

AWW!! My Louis dances when he wants something... Like he sits on his haunches and paws the air with his front feet together.


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> AWW!! My Louis dances when he wants something... Like he sits on his haunches and paws the air with his front feet together.


 Merry does it on command which is dead cute.


----------



## Amalthea

I've said to my OH that we should have added a command to it when he was younger... He does dance for some of the silliest requests, though. He does it to ask to get into your lap, for example!


----------



## Miranda

we had some dogs staying and our cat ran away, the dogs went back last monday, still no sign of the cat, i got out of car when we got back form school, heard a mew, and there was pusska waiting!


----------



## feorag

HI everyone - home at last, after taking half an hour to travel 4 miles on the M74 courtesy of roadworks!!


Amalthea said:


> How would I go about getting the cat my neighbors have used to being an indoor only pud? Would she settle?


Amalthea, most cats are very adaptable and do adapt to whatever life throws at them. When I cat proofed my garden, Pasht was 6, Merlin was 3 and Briagha was 2 and they'd had their freedom up to that point, then suddenly they were trapped. Pasht and Briagha hardly seemed to be aware of it, but Merlin patrolled the "walls" for about 3/4 weeks trying desperately to get out and then he simply gave up and never tried again. I'm sure not all cats would adapt, but I think most would!


----------



## Amalthea

I went and saw her again today... She sat in my lap purring away while I tickled her chin. Lovely pud!


----------



## Shell195

Welcome home Eileen. Ive just got back from visiting Dennis.The stupid camera wouldnt work and my mobile was flat Grrrrrr. I have been poked in the eye, bitten, smacked ,climbed on by the whole litter. Dennis has 2 red spots one on each shoulder, he is so sweet too but a bit naughty:whistling2: Sphynx feel like warm peaches to the touch I kept getting the urge to lick him:lol2: they have very long toes and can pick things up and their tails looks prehensile as they can curl them round. Also fell in love with the breeders Chi pup all 5 inches of him.He is gorgeous my OH wanted to bring him home:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

And did you get pics of your trip to visit Dennis, eh??? *crosses arms and waits non too patiently*


----------



## feorag

Aw, what a shame no new photos!! :bash: Never mind, we've got the ones you've already posted and no doubt there will be loads more in the future. Glad you enjoyed your visit!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Nevermind... Somehow my brain completely skipped your lame excuse for no pics


----------



## Shell195

Blame Steve, hes not so perfect after all :whistling2: He forgot to take the Digi Cam, my mobile was flat and his new mobile was crap


----------



## Amalthea

Okie dokie... Blames Steve! 

When I touched my one and only sphynx, it reminded me of a new baby...


----------



## Shell195

The breeder told me that if Peewee had lived she was going to let me buy Dennis and give me Peewee for free :sad: Has anyone heard of Munchkin cats horrid stumpy legged disabled looking cats? The breeder said that some people are crossing them with Sphynx and breeding naked Munchkins and calling them Bambinos.She agreed with me that it is disgusting, poor cats


----------



## feorag

I simply do not agree with Munchkins, as they are so unlike what a cat should be it's a disgrace! Just because someone in America had a short legged, dachsy type kitten in the litter they thought it would be good to breed from it and see if they could set that characteristic - God knows why.

Cats are supposed to be dextrous and long bodies and short stumpy legs don't go along with dexterity in my book!

Really, why would anyone want to breed these??


----------



## 11krage

Nice to see a cat chat thread. I have a 1 year 3 month old called Nyx. Though she's still a kitten to me (do they ever actually grow up?). 










She begs, fetches, lies down, flops (a feline version of play dead), occasionaly sits and i'm currently training her to give me a 'high five' on command. 

She's very much a one person cat and takes time to warm up to other people. She even growls when someone unknown comes to the door, though she seems quite fond of dogs. Loves chasing the poor things, my roommate's pooch is at least ten times as big as her and scared to death of her. Runs for her life with her tail between her legs if Nyx gets in a playful mood. She even chases my family's bold as brass hyper 30 plus kg dog, they have a 'i chase you then you chase me game' thats quite odd to watch. 

Not much else to add apart from that she also suffers from kleptomania. I keep on finding the oddish things under my bed, and thats only the things she doesn't bring to me to play fetch with. I've been awarded with various hair bands, elastic bands, pencils, pens, rubbers, razors, batteries, food packaging, tv remotes, phones and socks since i've had her. Makes for some interesting conversations since i share a house with two other people.

Had to eventually make up a system of putting the items not mine on the top of the banister for people to collect since she would literally give me ten different things in one day when i was writing assignments.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I simply do not agree with Munchkins, as they are so unlike what a cat should be it's a disgrace! Just because someone in America had a short legged, dachsy type kitten in the litter they thought it would be good to breed from it and see if they could set that characteristic - God knows why.
> 
> Cats are supposed to be dextrous and long bodies and short stumpy legs don't go along with dexterity in my book!
> 
> Really, why would anyone want to breed these??


 Only in America. I too think that they are an abomination.


----------



## Amalthea

It's so sad watching the munchkins move... Doesn't seem right at all  At least dachshunds had a purpose when they were created, I suppose... 

Your Nyx sounds like my Kallie!! She brings me some of the oddest things!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

11krage said:


> Nice to see a cat chat thread. I have a 1 year 3 month old called Nyx. Though she's still a kitten to me (do they ever actually grow up?).


Welcome to the cat chat thread!

Your Nyx sounds quite a character! I remember when I got my first cat I used to sit and teach him all sorts of tricks, just like I did with the dog.


----------



## Esarosa

Argh. Libby came out of season for a week, and now she's back in again. :roll: roll on the 24th Oct!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I always find that they seem to go into season pretty regularly for a few times, then stop for a few months, and then start back up again.


----------



## Esarosa

Well so long as she's off for next Friday that's all good, she's currently sat on my mouse mat, rear in the air treading her back legs....she seems to think i'm a cat...it's the fact she seems to think i'm a male one that's offensive though. She's not interested in my other half at all :roll:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear! Roll on 24th October - you're right!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

My friend is gonna ask the boss tomorrow if I can buy the puney one... *fingers crossed*


----------



## feorag

OK! Fingers crossed that the guy lets you buy the "oh puny one" and you can get him/her sorted out! :2thumb:

Katie, I'm loving your new avatar! That's a gorgeous wee critter - who is it??? :2thumb:


----------



## linda.t

it's been a very long time since i had a female cat just wondering what age would be best to get her sprayed.


----------



## feorag

I would say at 6 months, although they could be done earlier, 6 months is a good age!


----------



## Shell195

We always suggest 5 months for a cat spay as now we are getting pregnant queens in who are 5 months themselves and havent even got a full set of adult teeth. Very scary.


----------



## linda.t

thanks as she won't be going out till i've had her sprayed i'll leave it till she's 6 months:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

That is so sad, Shell!!!  I do think it's upsetting that the RSPCA are spaying tiny kittens, though. When we had Kallie microchipped, the guy asked if we wanted them to spay her (she was only a baby) and I said she's not ready yet. His response was "oh we do it at 8 weeks". I told him that I disagree with that and MY cat was not ready yet.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> OK! Fingers crossed that the guy lets you buy the "oh puny one" and you can get him/her sorted out! :2thumb:
> 
> Katie, I'm loving your new avatar! That's a gorgeous wee critter - who is it??? :2thumb:




That is Ghost, my incredibly licky, cheeky but affectionate lil ratty. (Husky/roan variety)

Fingers crossed on the kitten front


----------



## feorag

Aw he's absolutely gorgeous and I *love* the photograph!!

Amalthea, for the last 10 years or so a lot of Maine **** breeders in the UK have been spaying their kittens before they sell them!


----------



## Amalthea

Really?!?


----------



## Shell195

My boy wasnt castrated when I got him but my Sphynx will be


----------



## Shell195

I agree 8 weeks is very young to neuter cats but I think that overpopulation in cats is so great that they are trying to reduce more kittens being born


----------



## Amalthea

It just seems so tiny to me...


----------



## Shell195

I agree, any news on the tiny kitten?


----------



## Amalthea

I'll find out in the morning if he'll sell him/her to me... If not, I don't know if there's anything else I can do. He's been reported and it did nothing. I can't just take the kitten, cuz I'll be done for theft. *sigh* I don't hold out much hope, though...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I agree 8 weeks is very young to neuter cats but I think that overpopulation in cats is so great that they are trying to reduce more kittens being born


Yes and that makes total sense when dealing with moggies, but not with Maine *****. To be quite honest I think it's to "protect their own interests" and stop people paying "pet price" for a Maine **** that they aren't supposed to breed from and then breeding from it and selling them!

I just look at the stress issues. Young kitten goes to vet at 9 weeks for first vaccination, stressful trip out and vet, then again at 12 weeks - somewhere in the middle of all that they have an anaesthetic and in the girl's cases a major op and then no sooner are they over that than they are sent off to their new homes. I just think that's expecting too much of a young kitten.

Fingers crossed for you Amalthea!


----------



## Shell195

I agree Eileen, Sphynx are early neutered to and Im sure its so nobody can make money out of them. Its £1400 to buy a female kitten for breeding


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I've been told I can buy the kitten... For £30! Robbing b*astard... Not like he's put anything close to that into this kitten. Unfortunately my hubby is away til tonight and he didn't leave me with that much money. Gonna ask my friend if I can borrow it from her til Gary gets back.


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Well, I've been told I can buy the kitten... For £30! Robbing b*astard... Not like he's put anything close to that into this kitten. Unfortunately my hubby is away til tonight and he didn't leave me with that much money. Gonna ask my friend if I can borrow it from her til Gary gets back.


 
hey ive got the money if you need it amalthea, just let me know:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

A friend of mine is letting me borrow it til Gary gets home... So I'll be going down to get him as soon as she gets here. Now I just gotta hope he pulls through. Can worry about the money later. Will get pics of him tonight, so you can all see what I mean... He looks like a little alien. 

If he does pull through and I manage to bring myself to rehome him, will it look bad if I try to get the money back that I paid for him?


----------



## feorag

No, it won't look bad if you try to get the money back that you paid for him because presumably you'll be telling people his story and how special he is???? I'll be dying to hear that you've got him safely at last and can do something about improving his state!!!

If you need a contribution towards him and his care I'll happily put something in too!!

Now I'm off for a picnic - yes, honestly a picnic in October - I must be bloody mad! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Aww guys... I really don't know what to say. That is so nice of you, but I'd feel so bad taking anything off ya. :blush:

I am actually nervous to go get the little guy (or girl, I still don't know).


----------



## yellow_rat_gal

Hmmm is it possible to tell if a cat is pregnant really early?

My normally stupidly skinny girl is getting a lil podgy tummy around the hind legs. Probably not noticable to anyone else but me who knows how skinny she normally is!

Do they show at about 1/2 weeks?


----------



## Shell195

No they dont. Nipples usually pink up at 3 weeks especially if its a first pregnancy


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

here's fidget our kitten!









she's about ten weeks old now, she's either really chilled out or completely manic! she's asleep on my knee at the mo and purring away :flrt:she ws very scrawny when we got her and had conjunctivitis but she is eating loads and looks great now!


----------



## Amalthea

Got the kitten... Tis a little girl. She's been flead and wormed now. Will get pics up asap for you all.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal

Hmmmm maybe she's just getting fat then and I'm being paranoid...


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Got the kitten... Tis a little girl. She's been flead and wormed now. Will get pics up asap for you all.



Aw bless her eagerly awaiting pics. How old is she roughly. Expecting your money back is perfectly understandable hun. I'd gladly pay that, personally.


----------



## Shell195

Fidget is cute, I love loony kittens great fun. Re skinny cat Maybe she is just starting to put weight on. I presume she was in season 1 week ago as you asked if pregnancy showed after a week???


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> No they dont. Nipples usually pink up at 3 weeks especially if its a first pregnancy


to be honest some don't pink up until almost 4 weeks, but certainly by 4 weeks you should see a difference in the nipples which will be lengthening and much more noticeable. If you can see a full tummy, then if it's pregnancy you should see bigger nipples. If the nipples are the same and you ate sure she's not pregnant, it could be that she needs worming???

Ah bless - that collar looks HUGE around Fidget's neck!

Amalthea - well done you - dying to see photographs and like I said if you want any help towards the costs of all the treatments and food, just pm me.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the friend who lent me the money to get her bought the other small one. She had been alright last week, but this past week the boss stopped giving them any milk at all and they had to fight for their food (out of one bowl), so she is now only a tiny bit bigger and more proportional than the tiniest. I feel terrible giving the b*stard money, but there was just no other way....

Will get pics up once my hubby gets home (photobucket and the computer don't get on).

Have named the little'un Phoebe


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Well, the friend who lent me the money to get her bought the other small one. She had been alright last week, but this past week the boss stopped giving them any milk at all and they had to fight for their food (out of one bowl), so she is now only a tiny bit bigger and more proportional than the tiniest. I feel terrible giving the b*stard money, but there was just no other way....
> 
> Will get pics up once my hubby gets home (photobucket and the computer don't get on).
> 
> Have named the little'un Phoebe



I know it's not ideal giving him money, but you tried everything else hun, I just hope the kittys are okay. You did the right thing in my opinion.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx sweet! 

She's been renamed already... Hubby got home and said she sounds like a baby crocodile, so he's called her Bindi (one of the crocs at Australia Zoo). *lol* I think Bindi really, suits her, too!


----------



## Esarosa

Aw I do love the name Bindi. Isn't that Steve Irwin's little girl also?


----------



## feorag

Yes, it's Steve Irwin's daughter's name! Good luck Amalthea!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Miranda

Our cats really little even tho shes 3 years old, shes a great farm cat, sometimes shes really nice and playful, other times savage!
I wish i had a big grey tabby house cat


----------



## Amalthea

And Steve Irwin is my hero, so I am pretty proud he thought that one up  She does have a strange mew... Sounds (like I said) like a baby croc. Strange.


----------



## Shell195

Im so glad you have her at home safely now.You can now sleep soundly again:2thumb:


----------



## Ruthy

Here's the kittens me and Amalthea took of that guy:


----------



## Ruthy

BTW The little girl i took is called Pippa!


----------



## freekygeeky

blooming hell


----------



## Shell195

Poor little sod looks really runty I hope shes ok


----------



## Shell195

Can we see pics of Pippa too


----------



## Ruthy

The top one is Bindi, the top pic. The rest ARE of Pippa lol. Jen will have to get you more pics of Bindi!

Ruth


----------



## Esarosa

Aw god they're so teeny I just want to mother them. Poor little mites.


----------



## Titch1980

I would like some opinions please
i have advertised the babies for when they are ready ive put the date on and everything
had a pushy woman call me earlier, she was trying to push me to let them go before theyre ready, im not daft to not call her back even though i said i would am i?


----------



## Ruthy

Of course your not daft. I dont think Kittens should go to new homes until at least 8 weeks, and definately not when your not comfortable with it!


----------



## Shell195

They are your kittens so its up to you who decides when they are ready to leave home.If you feel that is the right age then stick to your guns and dont be bullied by anyone.The right people will wait until they are ready.May I suggest if you get any definate offers of homes take deposits this will ensure that they definately want one, we do this at the Sanctuary.If you do call this woman back just tell her they arent ready until the said date and if she was still interested you would put her name on the waiting list(NOT)


----------



## Titch1980

ive been thinking about doing that shell 
i would like to somehow get vouchers or something to get them spayed/neutered, 
i know people might say im a hypocrite, but i got saffy as spayed i didn't get her to breed and wouldn't ever, and i don't want to be responsible for causing more unwanted kittens that end up in homes.


----------



## Amalthea

Little Bindi is in my lap, playing and purring like mad!!!! I am so pleased with the difference in her already!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Forgot to add that Bindi is 260g, so TINY compared to what she is supposed to weigh!!!


----------



## Titch1980

she wanted me to let them go between 5-6 weeks as its her daughter's birthday :O
bindi is sooooo cute, im sure she is in fantastic hands


----------



## Amalthea

I would tell her where she can go if she wanted the kittens that young!!! If she is so intent on getting a kitten for her daughter's birthday (which I don't really agree with, unless she is prepared to be the carer), then she can give her daughter the kitten's supplies for her actual birthday with a note explaining her new friend isn't ready for another few weeks.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea i couldnt have put it better myself. Hope Bindi button is well this morning tiny little girl:flrt: Rachy Id tell that woman to take a running jump, she sounds like the kind of person to leave kitten care to her young daughter


----------



## Amalthea

Little Bindi is sleeping in my lap. She is so cute!! And actually playing a bit now the worms are dying off!

But she feels really horrible to pet... All bones and brittle fur  Am feeding her small OFTEN meals of milky kitten food (she won't just take the lactol on it's own, so am having to mix the two).


----------



## fenwoman

rach1980 said:


> I would like some opinions please
> i have advertised the babies for when they are ready ive put the date on and everything
> had a pushy woman call me earlier, she was trying to push me to let them go before theyre ready, im not daft to not call her back even though i said i would am i?


 Tell her what I tell puppy people that I'm not happy with "the home checking will take a couple of weeks for the whole procedure from start to finish and I can't bypass that as it's standard procedure. If you can't wait, please feel free to look around for one which is available when you want it".
or, if you are a nasty piece like me "I'm sorry, you are not the sort of home I'm looking for, but thanks for your enquiry...goodbye".
They are your kittens, be firm. Anyone who would want one before they are really ready to go disregardless of it's welfare, frankly is not the sort of person I'd want to rehome to. Sounds like her little darling is way more important than a mere animal. First scratch, bite or couple of turds in the living room and the cat will be out. Vile woman.
If you can't bring yourself to tell her, give her my phone number and tell her I'm the rehoming coordinator lol. I'm more than happy to tell her.


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... I am struggling getting Bindi to take any milk at all!!! She won't take it on its own and since I started putting the lactol in her food, she's refusing that, as well. Any ideas on how I can get some extra nutrition into her?


----------



## Shell195

Get some good quality dried kitten food and give her some that has been soaked until soft and some that is dry and a dish of water.Ive found that some kittens wont take kitten replacement milk. You could also try cooked chicken or the best stuff ever prescribed by our vet for a litter of Bindi look alikes....... LIVE Natural yoghurt mixed with some runny honey, bloody magic stuff, it brought that litter on so well.It could be that she has overeaten so is no longer desperate. How are her poos?


----------



## Amalthea

She has decent poos, but is very gassy... I figured she is gassy cuz she's getting regular meals and the worms are dying, but I could be wrong. Poor little lady has been farting for England since last night... And a couple big burps this morning.


----------



## Amalthea

kuttttttt77777777777777777777777777777777777777=7777777777777777777777

*lol* Bindi says "hi"

Will pick up some live yogurt tonight when Gary gets home from work.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - well you've been busy in my absence!!! I can't get on the computer in the evening now that the girls are here and can't catch up once they go to bed cos Mollie is in the room with the computer!


rach1980 said:


> she wanted me to let them go between 5-6 weeks as its her daughter's birthday :O
> bindi is sooooo cute, im sure she is in fantastic hands


Aaaahhh!!! The worst thing a cat breeder (or any other animal breeder) can hear!! Sorry, but the first thing I would want to know is how old is the daughter? I would be asking the mother how committed is *she* to this kitten, cos unless the daughter is about 16 year old she can have no concept that she may be taking on a 20 year commitment!! So the mother is going to end up caring for the kitten either way, whether the daughter is young or nearly grown up.

And as everyone else has said Rach - it's your kitten and your choice, but when I heard anything like that when I was breeding - alarm bells rang and I went with my gut instinct and refused to sell the person a kitten!


Amalthea said:


> Ok... I am struggling getting Bindi to take any milk at all!!! She won't take it on its own and since I started putting the lactol in her food, she's refusing that, as well. Any ideas on how I can get some extra nutrition into her?


That little kitten is tiny!!! Poor wee soul, I'm so glad you've got her now. Have you tried her with Carnation milk, reconstituted either 1:1 or 2:1? We never weaned any kittens onto milk, but put them straight onto meat, which is what happens in the wild - it's mother's milk, then meat! However, your situation is difference cos these kittens have been given milk. When ours were very young, we would soak the premium quality dried food with a little water to soften it and then sometimes pour a wee bit of Carnation on it to encourage the ones who weren't feeding as well as we hoped. And I'm all in favour of pro-biotic yoghurt too!

At this age they don't _have_ to have milk. If the kitten prefers to eat meat then feed it a good quality kitten food and that will be fine! You can add a few drops of ABIDEC baby vitamins to the food to give her extra nourishment.


----------



## Shell195

As the yoghurt is live it will put good bacteria into her gut helping with the gas which is probably caused by a high worm burden and the hunny is a soothing antiseptic for an imflamed gut which she will have if she has loads of horrid worms. Glad she hasnt got a runny bum though


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for that, hun!! I did add some ambidec last night to try and get a bit of extra goodness into her. Will definitely pick up some yogurt tonight.

She is so funny and follws me around like a puppy.


----------



## Ruthy

I hate to b the Bearer of bad news.

Last night Pippa sadly past away.
During the day she'd gone down hill. I was struggling to get her to eat and go to the toiler, and had to resort to syringe feeding and toiletting her myself, much to her dismay. All she wanted to do was sleep, though in the evening she seemed to perk up.

Sadly though something more serious must have been wrong, she never recovered with good food and drink and love like her sister little Bindi did.

Rest in peace little one, you had a horrible start in life, lets hope that the bridge is a much nicer place for you to play as you should have done in life.

x x


----------



## Shell195

*So So Sorry*

Im so, so sorry....... RIP little Pippa. It does worry me that this litter is carrying a virus.FIV/FELV/FIP/FIE all spring to mind. I hope not for little Bindis sake. How is she this morning?


----------



## feorag

Oh dear! That's really bad news! If I remember rightly (without going pages back through this thread) was this kitten slightly bigger than Bindi?

If so, then it's even more worrying about her survival rate! I think that shop owner should be reported about this because if he'd cared for them better or accepted help earlier, this might have been avoided

However, I am with Shell that it could be a virus which is something that none of you can do anything about!!


----------



## Amalthea

Oh god!!!  I am so sorry, Ruth  

Bindi really is thriving!!! Although, she still won't take any milk of any sort (not even the yogurt). But other than that, she is great... She's putting meat on her little bones and everything...


----------



## Esarosa

Aw no i'm so sorry to hear about Pippa. R.i.p little one.


Glad to hear Bindi's fighting hun, hope she continues to improve.


----------



## feorag

Me too! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

thats so sad about pippa, RIP tiny girl. i hope bindi makes it.


----------



## Amalthea

Saw this and thought of you oriental lovers 

Preloved | 4 year old, lilac point tonkinese free to good home for sale in Whitehaven, Cumbria, UK


----------



## Shell195

I saw that ad too. Poor lad I hope he gets a forever home. To hard to introduce an adult male into mine he would be better as an only cat


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Saw this and thought of you oriental lovers
> 
> Preloved | 4 year old, lilac point tonkinese free to good home for sale in Whitehaven, Cumbria, UK



Wow he's absolutely gorgeous!

Is that possible though...I mean to have a cat for four years then to develop an allergy? I've always had a mild allergy to cats my whole life, it's just something I put up with because I love them...am I nuts? Then again it doesn't really bother me unless they're up near my face. Libby doesn't do it half as much as our Sophie did bless her.


----------



## Shell195

Katie I find that Doctors are to quick to blame the pet and sometimes peope just use it as an excuse.We always suggest they try Petal Cleanse.You put it on a Damp Flannel wipe it over the cat then towel dry.Do this once a week and it really does help with asthma and exema(sp) If the doctor had diagnosed an allergy to the pet it really does need following up with tests but sadly some people think Doctors are God and take diagnosis on face value Hatie I must ask what were you doing up at 7.00 am on a Sunday morning LOL


----------



## feorag

Absolutely agree with that Shell. Sometimes I think people use it as an excuse to rehome an animal that they don't want any more - it sounds much better than saying "we don't love him anymore" or "he doesn't fit in with our lifestyle". I may be wrong of course, but I wouldn't have thought they would develop an allergy after 4 years either!

He is a gorgeous boy and you can so see the Burmese in his head!

Well it's a miserable cloudy day here and we're off to Gretna to meet up with Shirley and Iain in half an hour. Both girls are downstairs saying they dont want to go home!! Apparently no grumpy people live here! :lol2:

Shows how well they _don't _know us!! :lol2:

Had a crap night's sleep last night. About 3 'o clock I heard Ellie coughing and went in to see her and she was burning up. So a dose of calpol and me lying on the bed with her while she chatted on about everything until she fell asleep and I crawled back to my own bed. Then I couldn't get back to sleep cos I was wide awake and worrying about her temperature coming down, so was creeping in and out for a "feel". Now I'm cream crackered!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I don't give a crap what doctor's say if it means I'd have to get rid of my critters... I'd rather suffer and be all drugged up. 

That sounds terrible!! Poor little'un!!

We've not slept well since Bindi got here... She cries at night cuz she can't see us. And Gary actually gave in during the night and brought her to bed. He tries to be all tough. HA! I woke up with her snuggled up between his head and shoulder...


----------



## Shell195

And you are going to rehome her ? HONEST:whistling2: LOL


----------



## Esarosa

Shell I've been up since about half five this morning. Terrible tummy bug, only just stopped throwing up.

Feeling a bit crappy but better than I was earlier...however i've just found a lump on Rolo our vicious rescue . It's big. I phoned emergency vet and was asked if she was eating and drinking..it's rolo she's a pig so that's a yes. They asked if it was intefering with her movement, it isn't. So was told to just see how she gets on. If it gets any bigger, or starts to effect her to take her to the vet. 

We guesstimate that she's at least three years old so I really am dreading it. Gonna take her in during the week anyways, and see what vet says. That's if they'll treat her. When we first got her I took her to the vets because of her skin condition, and warned the vet she was aggressive, he wouldn't handle her and gave us some spot on to give her. So not even sure what they'll do. Will's already said due to her age he won't let the vet operate on her, so just a waiting game I guess 


Amalthea you're not going to be able to give little Bindi up are ya? :razz:


----------



## Amalthea

I don't want to want to keep her!! *lol* (that made sense in my head) But she is ever so cute in her tininess and her funny ways. She's peoples *nods* Don't think she knows she's a cat. And she follows us EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I don't want to want to keep her!! *lol* (that made sense in my head) But she is ever so cute in her tininess and her funny ways. She's peoples *nods* Don't think she knows she's a cat. And she follows us EVERYWHERE!!!




Bless her, Libby still hasn't realised she's a cat. We were hoping another would help her come to that conclusion though. And you don't want to keep her..don't believe that for a millisecond!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* No... I don't want to WANT to keep her... There are already a couple people that want her, as well... We'll see what happens with her when she's bigger. Ya never know... She may end up staying *lol* Although, there goes all my hard work on the hubby for a blue eyed white boy!! *LMAO*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea to get a blue eyed white boy you would need to get a Pedigree or an older kitten or there is no guarantee of his eyes staying blue. Then you have the problem he may be deaf..................Oh dear ya mays well keep lil Bindi and be done with it:whistling2: Then ya can get a brother for her in the future:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea saw these and thought of you


----------



## Shell195

Katie sorry you are feeling poorly. I woke up with a sore throat this morning so not to good myself(would rather have what Ive got than what youve got though) Must be Eileen spreading her germs:lol2: bet you will miss the girls in your non grumpy household:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Saw those yesterday!!!  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## illyria

A rondom cat story for you all:
I was giving my cat a piece of duck last night and she tried to snatch it and sliced my thumb (along the nail from top to bottom). It really hurts!


----------



## shiro_ookami

Any chance of me joining in the thread : victory: You all seem close so i don't want to just but in.


----------



## Titch1980

shiro_ookami said:


> Any chance of me joining in the thread : victory: You all seem close so i don't want to just but in.


of course you can 
tell us about yourself and your kitties


----------



## Amalthea

New members are more than welcome!  Just a bunch of us chatting away about random things that sometimes has some remote connection with cats! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

All welcome here, we are just a bunch of cat lovers with lots to say:lol2:


----------



## feorag

shiro_ookami said:


> Any chance of me joining in the thread : victory: You all seem close so i don't want to just but in.


Course you can join in - like it says at the beginning, it's a random chat thread for cat lovers, whether you own them or just like them you are welcome, so come aboard and introduce yourself!!! 


illyria said:


> A rondom cat story for you all:
> I was giving my cat a piece of duck last night and she tried to snatch it and sliced my thumb (along the nail from top to bottom). It really hurts!


Well, that was a daft thing to do!! :lol2: 

BTW didn't you have the fabulous close up of the horse as your avatar before??? Oh yes and welcome to you too!!

Sorry about spreading my germs everyone, but they've now just about gone and apart from being cream crackered this morning cos of a very disturbed night, I'm nearly feeling human again.

Life in the non-grumpy household tonight is "chilled"!!! We had a late lunch at Gretna, so no cooking, got home just before 7:00pm and I've just got out a very hot long soaky bath and am sitting here in a bath sheet, going to dry my hair in a minute and then veg out in front of the telly watching the Strictly results show!!! :2thumb:

Amalthea, ain't no way you're gonna part with that kitten by the time she's old enough to go!! (Well, I'm beginning to thing I really mean Will!!!)


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* We'll see 

I love Gretna (was married there)!!!


----------



## feorag

Were you, really?? Bet that was the American in you!!! :lol2:

Or are you trying to be Kerry Katona??? :whistling2:


----------



## Brat

Simba jumped in the toilet today, grr.
I'd been for a wee, pressed the button and then whoooooosh, in he jumps!
I have one of those bloo thingies in the cistern so I rinsed him off under the tap.

Damn cats!


----------



## feorag

Brat said:


> Simba jumped in the toilet today, grr.
> I'd been for a wee, pressed the button and then whoooooosh, in he jumps!
> I have one of those bloo thingies in the cistern so I rinsed him off under the tap.
> 
> Damn cats!


:lol2: Maybe he wants to be blue like your other kitten!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I was indeed *lol* The reasoning behind the whole thing was that we could have a relatively nice wedding, have an excuse for not inviting many people, and keep costs down pretty well  Worked!  And it was lovely!


----------



## Shell195

Is this Gretna as in Green? Maybe I should get remarried there it would save inviting people I dont even like. Mind you at this rate we will be walking down the aisle with zimmer frames:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> , have an excuse for not inviting many people, and keep costs down pretty well


A woman after my own heart!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Including ourselves, I think there was 12 people there! *lol* Was great! Although, I would have liked a few more of my own family than just my Dad, but my family is a pain in the ass (bitterly divorced Mom, sneaky Dad, etc), but oh well.


----------



## shiro_ookami

Thanks guy =^_^=

Well i will introduce ma lil clan of kittys. I have four of them. I got my first cat after many many many years of being told by my dad 'we will never have the horried things in my house'. Ah the wonders have having a little sister who can sit on his lap and cry. Got the first cat and then my parents went from hating cats to loving them. All of our cats are indoor cats and have a cat avery built for them which they can access through a window.

1. This is Kira my Blue point ragdoll. She turned two a couple of days ago and is a very stuck up on my terms cat lol. I can't really say much about this little lady apart from the fact she rules the house.










2. This is the second kitty we got, Fudge. He is a ragdoll cross. He's my little baby. He's my shadow and he loves playing hide and seek. The only bad thing about this lil man is that the people we got him from were giving him cows milk and it has messed up his stomach and he is scared of the litter tray and have problems getting him to use it. He mostly wees in it now but it is very rare he will poo in it. He is about 1 year and 9 months old.










3. This is our third cat Connor. He is a seal point ragdoll. He's such a timid little boy but loves his mummy =^_^=. He ignores the rule that ragdoll cats are quiet and constantly meows for attention and his pur is louder than a tractor. He is just over a year old.










4. This is our fourth cat Oliver. My Dad and I went to get connor and this little man jumped onto my shoulder and wouldn't get down. It was instant love. Believe it or not he is a ragdoll cross. Him and Connor have the same dad. Olive loves EVERYTHING. He rubs against the lamp, the dogs, spoons, bowls, everything purring contently.


----------



## Shell195

Wow beautiful cats:flrt: I lived for years with a Persian that wouldnt poo in the litter tray, it became a way of life. I always thought nobody else would put up with it but here I am talking to somebody else:lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

i cant have long hair cats  allergic, shorthair all the way


----------



## shiro_ookami

Shell195 said:


> Wow beautiful cats:flrt: I lived for years with a Persian that wouldnt poo in the litter tray, it became a way of life. I always thought nobody else would put up with it but here I am talking to somebody else:lol2:


Thank you, i love my kitty cats :flrt: We didn't think anyone would put up with it either, it is great to know that there are other out there who love cats enough to take care of them no matter what.



> i cant have long hair cats :sad: allergic, shorthair all the way


Aw my mum was allergic to the first cat we got who was long hair and she just put up with it and after about a month or so she became use to the cat and lost the permanent cold like symptoms she had.


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous kitties!! Love raggies


----------



## shiro_ookami

Amalthea said:


> Gorgeous kitties!! Love raggies


Aw thankies. I love raggies too. I wanted a ginger cat but my dad put his foot down and said he wanted a fluffy white cat -_-. Must admit i am so glad he put his foot down on that one or i would have never have discovered the breed.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Is this Gretna as in Green? Maybe I should get remarried there it would save inviting people I dont even like. Mind you at this rate we will be walking down the aisle with zimmer frames:lol2:


I'm with you there too Shell. Barry and I were together for 5 years before we got married, just cos I hate the whole idea of "wedding"!! 

If I could have sent off an application in the post and received a Marriage Licence back I would have married him the first week. I've managed in 3 weddings to reduce numbers every time! The last time was just Barry and I and 2 witnesses (which stangely enough was what I wanted the first time, but my mother nearly had an apoplexy "You've got to have your parents at your wedding", she said dramatically, so I gave in and ended up with my mum & dad, auntie & uncle and brother, his mum, and 2 of his brothers and one sister-in-law!!). Then we did off from the register office, collected my dog and his daughter and went off on honeymoon - the rest walked into Newcastle City Centre and went for a coffee to Fenwicks!!! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Wow beautiful cats:flrt: I lived for years with a Persian that wouldnt poo in the litter tray, it became a way of life. I always thought nobody else would put up with it but here I am talking to somebody else:lol2:


And me too! We had "Mr Whippy", who was Merlin, our first Somali. Never in his entire life did he ever produce a normal faeces - it was always "Mr Whippy" with a dollop of blood on top - nothing I tried ever changed that. A lot of them ended up in the litter tray, but a lot ended up beside it! We used to say that he was lucky he ended up with us, cos a lot of people wouldn't have tolerated that and moved him on!!

Lovely raggies by the way Shiro_ookami!! What's your 'real' name cos that takes a bit of typing!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I were together for exactly 4 years (we married on the date we met) before we finally tied the knot. Not for lack of wanting to, but cost made if difficult. Then visa issues started, so we had to do it.


----------



## Shell195

Ive been with Steve for over 11 years now, he is my soul mate and I love him to bits but although we want to get married Id really like it to be us and witnesses the thought of lots of people fills me we dread. He has recently been in touch with his long lost family in York and now hes said they can come too Aaargh I cant think of anything worse, more people. My first wedding to Paul was a big white posh affair and we stayed together 18 years but to be honest he was a pig (still is)


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive been with Steve for over 11 years now, he is my soul mate and I love him to bits but although we want to get married Id really like it to be us and witnesses the thought of lots of people fills me we dread. He has recently been in touch with his long lost family in York and now hes said they can come too Aaargh I cant think of anything worse, more people. My first wedding to Paul was a big white posh affair and we stayed together 18 years but to be honest he was a pig (still is)


Shell, every time I read one of your posts I identify more and more with you, except I couldn't have had the big white wedding first time around, or second time around!! I just hated the thought of it all. I would not describe myself as "retiring", I would say I was quite an exhibitionist in my own way, but the thought of being centre stage at a white wedding filled me with dread! And to be quite honest I hate all the daft things you have to say at these sort of weddings. I just wanted to say "yes I'll marry you" to all my husbands, them to say the same to me and put a ring on my finger and then walk out with the fewer people there, the better!!

Weddings??? Really not my scene, although I enjoy other people's!!! :lol2:


----------



## shiro_ookami

> Lovely raggies by the way Shiro_ookami!! What's your 'real' name cos that takes a bit of typing!!! :lol2:


Thank you  Lol Jade, i think that is less of a mouthfull to type.


----------



## Amalthea

I actually loved every moment of my wedding and would love to do it again!!  Doubt I still fit in my dress, though!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

My first wedding was what he wanted. I just wanted it all to be over but he always got his own way although after 18 years I got my own back. Ha best thing I ever did. Eileen maybe we live parallel lives:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

going off the wedding theme a little..
how do i geta very nervous, scredy kitten.. not so...
lol

scooby now is great calmed down a treat and will come and sit on your lap.. tom on the other hand legs it and is scared


----------



## Shell195

Gina make it fun for him to be with you. Lots of play with those feather wand things, treats etc. (bits of cooked chicken are good)Dont ever stare at him either but plenty of slow blinking when he looks at you. I learnt this when taming ferals. They stare at you horrified you slow blink and when they do it back you are halfway there. Staring is a threat so try not to. Rub under his chin when you have hold of him and behind his ears never knew a cat that could resist this. Dont panic he will be fine


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina make it fun for him to be with you. Lots of play with those feather wand things, treats etc. (bits of cooked chicken are good)Dont ever stare at him either but plenty of slow blinking when he looks at you. I learnt this when taming ferals. They stare at you horrified you slow blink and when they do it back you are halfway there. Staring is a threat so try not to. Rub under his chin when you have hold of him and behind his ears never knew a cat that could resist this. Dont panic he will be fine


thankyou 
i have also noticed, that he is quite a bit thinner than the rest, but you cant see t due to his long hair..
he eats for england, but isnt big...
when ever he escapes it generally to find food i think... ie fish food etc etc
mph..
worried now


----------



## Shell195

How many times have you wormed him and what with? Sometimes when you worm a litter its not as effective on one kitten as it is on the rest. Take him out and feed him away from the others to be sure he isnt getting pushed out and stop worrying woman. What ya like:lol2:


----------



## diamondlil

I need help! My new kittens are almost 6 months, but the older cats still haven't accepted them. The kittens were litter trained, but I'm suspecting a dominance issue is arising. They kept peeing and pooping everywhere, despite cleaning after them with bio washing powder. It's definately the kittens, not the older cats. By the front door and on the dog' bed seem to be their favourite places to 'go' now. Any ideas? I'm at my wit's end. I love the kittens but this is driving me mad. I'm going to get 2 more litter trays to see if it will help.


----------



## Shell195

First thing, are they all neutered? What sex are they all? How long have you had the kittens? What litter do you use?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


shiro_ookami said:


> Thank you  Lol Jade, i think that is less of a mouthfull to type.


Yes, Jade is a lot easier,:2thumb: I had to go back 3 times to make sure I typed your user name properly (didn't want to offend!)!! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> My first wedding was what he wanted. I just wanted it all to be over but he always got his own way although after 18 years I got my own back. Ha best thing I ever did. Eileen maybe we live parallel lives:lol2:


Maybe we do Shell. But you really enjoyed yours Amalthea - Wow! I'm impressed - I just wanted all mine over with!! Like I said I just felt stupid standing up there saying all those daft things that you have to say at weddings - I'd never have got through a proper church service that's for sure!!!

Gina, Shell's advice is good, especially the "not staring". If you find one of your adults looking at you and you look back, you'll probably see that their eyes are half shutting and opening again at you as they look, that's good cat language. I do "snake eyes" to my cats and kittens and with the kittens especially I shut my eyes for a few seconds before opening them again. 



diamondlil said:


> I need help! My new kittens are almost 6 months, but the older cats still haven't accepted them. The kittens were litter trained, but I'm suspecting a dominance issue is arising. They kept peeing and pooping everywhere, despite cleaning after them with bio washing powder. It's definately the kittens, not the older cats. By the front door and on the dog' bed seem to be their favourite places to 'go' now. Any ideas? I'm at my wit's end. I love the kittens but this is driving me mad. I'm going to get 2 more litter trays to see if it will help.


I'm pretty certain you've got a dominance issue there. Your kittens are now approaching adulthood and will be sending out a different 'smell' to the adults who may feel threatened by their approaching adulthood and "psyching" them out when they go on the litter tray. If you look at it logically, when a cat is on the litter tray it is _very_ vulnerable and therefore can be scared if anything has 'attacked' or 'threatened' it in that position. Certainly the poo-ing outside the litter tray is a sign of stress. Cats are very clean and need to dig a hole to poo in and cover it up - to poo out in the open is a sure sign that the kitten is stressed. You haven't said how many litter trays you have, but if you've only got 1 or 2 then you are right to go and get a couple more. Put them in a place the kittens favour, but your other cats seldom go. 

If this doesn't sort itself out then sadly finding a new home for them may be the best option for them!! I re-homed a year old Somali cat many years ago who was 'middening'. The family had an adult British cat, him and an 8 month old Turkish Van. Turkish Vans are a very dominant breed and Somalis tend not to do well in large cat households. When the Somali breeder rang me up to ask if I could help find a home for him as she was unable to take him back I spoke to the owner. As soon as he said he had an 8 month old Turk I told him that was his problem, because it was maturing and obviously challenging the Somali for dominance. I told him that in my opinion, last in should be first out and he should rehome his Turk. His answer was that the Turk was his wife's and no way would she part with it, so the Somali had to go!!

With that attitude the Somali was best out of the house anyway. I took him to a friend's who had about 6 orientals in the house and she fostered him for a couple of weeks until I found a permanent home and then he went to live with a friend of mine until he died a couple of years ago. He *NEVER* middened in either of those houses, so I knew it was a problem with the Turk.

Similarly I feel that your problems with your kittens is stress and maybe the best thing is to find them a new home away from adult cats???


----------



## Amalthea

Never knew that about turkish vans... I adore them (and angoras) *drools*

Will have to dig out some pics of my wedding... Doesn't take much for me to want to show it off *lol*


----------



## feorag

I'm not knocking the breed, but every Turk I've known has had a very dominant nature, as is also the case with Bengals and to a lesser degree Siamese, Burmese, Orientals and no doubt a few more.

Somalis, as I've said don't particularly have dominant natures (although I have to say that this obviously will vary from individual to individual - not all of them read the books!) and so don't do well in multi-cat households and I've certainly found this to be the case in my own. As a breeder I have refused to sell kittens to people who already own a Turk or a Bengal, because I wasn't prepared to risk my kitten needing to be re-homed.


----------



## Amalthea

Louis is very mellow... Kallie is most definitely the boss in the household!!! But Lou just takes everything that goes on (critters coming in, people, etc) in his stride. He is even pretty mellow about going to other people's houses.

Would love an angora at some point... I fell in love with them as a kid when I got a cat mag every month (yes, I've always been crazy) and one month there was a gorgeous blue eyed white turkish angora on the cover. Have loved them ever since (and probably where my obsession with blue eyed white cats came from).


----------



## feorag

That's males and females for you!!

BTW dig out that wedding photograph - we wanna see it!!!

And stick with your dream - you want a blue-eyed white cat - then get one!!

Shell's finally getting her Sphynx isn't she??


----------



## Amalthea

Will get on it


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i took wiz out for a walk and put his coat on (he's old and its cold and wet :whistling2 and fidget couldn't believe her eyes! she stood on his back feeling the coat and then she did the same when he came back in and I'd taken it off :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> How many times have you wormed him and what with? Sometimes when you worm a litter its not as effective on one kitten as it is on the rest. Take him out and feed him away from the others to be sure he isnt getting pushed out and stop worrying woman. What ya like:lol2:



shhhh you!


----------



## Amalthea

Thought you guys would like to know that Bindi was weighed again today and she is 270g (she was 260g on Thursday when I picked her up)!!!


----------



## Shell195

Great news, Im so glad she is thriving:no1:


----------



## Titch1980

hi all
have homes lined up for 3 of my 4, the girls are both going to someone from on here and will be called Coco(tortie) and Marshmellow(tabby) and the ginger and white boy is going to someone i went to school with and will be called George and i know i will be able to keep in touch with all 3. YEAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Great news, Rach!


----------



## diamondlil

Thanks. The older cats don't use the litter trays at all, they are a foster and a stray that are in/out cats, neutered male and neutered female. The kittens are females, just coming up to 6 months and due to be booked in for spaying.
The adult cats both avoid the kittens as much as they can, the new girls seem to be very dominant. I have to feed the older cats while preventing the kittens from taking the food away. 
Because of the heavy traffic round here, I don't want the kittens going out, although the older cats were already set in their ways and too distressed to keep in. 
I really don't want to rehome any of them unless it's for their sake. Bob the fostercat was my brother's until he moved to a 'no-pets' lease, Ralph the stray was abandoned by a neighbour who moved away. The kittens are from the stables where I go riding. all 4 cats get on brilliantly with the dog, who is a big softy with other pets. (the kittens curl up with her to sleep, and she lets them eat from her chicken carcases and grooms them)
I got 2 extra litter trays this morning, and no random poops so far.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thought you guys would like to know that Bindi was weighed again today and she is 270g (she was 260g on Thursday when I picked her up)!!!


OMG that is so underweight it's frightening and I firmly believe that the RSPCA should be told!!

To explain, the average kitten born will weigh between 80g - 110g depending on the breed and size of litter - obviously some will be lighter (but not much!) and some will be heavier. Ideally they should increase by their birth weight every week - most do, some don't and many increase by slightly more, but that's your general guideline when breeding cats.

Now obviously we don't know the history of the litter, whether the mother was properly fed or not, but 270g is the average weight of one of my female kittens at 12-17 days. Harry, who was the smallest kitten ever (but who like Topsy eventually grew and grew!) because, as a singleton he didn't thrive and had to be 'topped up', was 85g when he was born and weighed 265g at 19 days.

So even if your kitten was undersized when born (and not many under 65g survive, as that is extremely small) and was, say 70g, then it is now weighing in at less than it should have at 3 weeks!!

So the way I see it, allowing for circumstances not being as optimum as pedigree breeding your kitten (who is about 6 weeks old, am I right?) weighs what a 3-4 week kitten should weigh - if that's not through neglect then I don't know what is!


----------



## diamondlil

A whole day and night with no random poops!:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

diamondlil said:


> A whole day and night with no random poops!:2thumb:


That's great news. You haven't said in either of your posts how many litter trays they had originally. Maybe they don't like sharing a litter tray or using a dirty one? Like I said cats are very clean animals - some even prefer to have 2, one to pee in and one to poo in!

Rach, that's great news about your kittens, you must be made up knowing that you can keep in touch with them!!


----------



## diamondlil

Sorry, there were 2, now there are 4. I knew about the not liking to go in dirty trays, I scoop out poop as soon as I can and change every couple of days. I use the white 'lightweight' somerfield version.
(Total bonus this morning too, the dog is curled up at one end of the sofa with a kitten, the adult female is asleep next to them on there too!)


----------



## feorag

Sounds great! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning Eileen Ive lost my voice today all that comes out is a squeak :lol2: Didnt have my head on right when I answered a bout Bindi but at least she is gaining weight. I dont see how the RSPCA approved them when they visited though. Diamondlil that sounds more hopeful, it will probably get even better when the 2 kittens are spayed. Rachy so glad you have local homes lined up for your kittens.


----------



## shiro_ookami

>.> Got up this morning and Fudge peed next to the table, Dad isn't happy and then FUdge decided to go to the litter tray and poo next to it. Dad even less happy. *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Has Fudge always done it Jade? When I took Herbie my rescued Persian on he was already about 9 years old and had done this in every home he had been in. As he got older he got worse and took to using the table or kitchen work surfaces if he wasnt watched the whole time


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> OMG that is so underweight it's frightening and I firmly believe that the RSPCA should be told!!
> 
> To explain, the average kitten born will weigh between 80g - 110g depending on the breed and size of litter - obviously some will be lighter (but not much!) and some will be heavier. Ideally they should increase by their birth weight every week - most do, some don't and many increase by slightly more, but that's your general guideline when breeding cats.
> 
> Now obviously we don't know the history of the litter, whether the mother was properly fed or not, but 270g is the average weight of one of my female kittens at 12-17 days. Harry, who was the smallest kitten ever (but who like Topsy eventually grew and grew!) because, as a singleton he didn't thrive and had to be 'topped up', was 85g when he was born and weighed 265g at 19 days.
> 
> So even if your kitten was undersized when born (and not many under 65g survive, as that is extremely small) and was, say 70g, then it is now weighing in at less than it should have at 3 weeks!!
> 
> So the way I see it, allowing for circumstances not being as optimum as pedigree breeding your kitten (who is about 6 weeks old, am I right?) weighs what a 3-4 week kitten should weigh - if that's not through neglect then I don't know what is!


 
She's actually closer to 8 weeks now... I looked up the proper weight for a kitten her age when we first weighed her and she was over 100g smaller than the absolute minimum for a 7 week old.  I'll give the RSPCA a ring and see if they had actually been to the shop and okayed the kittens a few weeks ago. It's a shame a post mortem hadn't been done on Pippa, really... Ruth was absolutely distraught, though, and I didn't think of it til the day after she went. *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning Eileen Ive lost my voice today all that comes out is a squeak :lol2: Didnt have my head on right when I answered a bout Bindi but at least she is gaining weight. I dont see how the RSPCA approved them when they visited though.


Technically, you were right - thank goodness she is putting weight on and hopefully thriving, poor wee soul!! Sorry you've lost your voice though! I too would like to know how they could have approved a kitten that underweight - it makes me so mad!!!

Amalthea, my female kittens at 8 weeks weighed in at around about 850g, give or take slightly. As I said earlier, even if she'd only weighed 70g at birth you would be looking at 600g+ at 8 weeks. That's just dreadful, poor wee soul! Just out of curiosity, what was the minimum weight for a 7week old kitten wherever you found the information???


----------



## Amalthea

I can't remember the exact number *blush* It was in an oldish cat book. Was 300 something to 700 something. Aren't I useful? *lol*

I know she should be putting weight on anyways, since she's a kitten, but how much a week do you think I should be aiming for with her specifically?


----------



## Shell195

Eileen have you seen Ginas thread about blood in poo ?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I can't remember the exact number *blush* It was in an oldish cat book. Was 300 something to 700 something. Aren't I useful? *lol*
> 
> I know she should be putting weight on anyways, since she's a kitten, but how much a week do you think I should be aiming for with her specifically?


Well, like I said you would be looking for a kitten to increase by its birth weight every week, so personally I would be looking for an average of 10g a day, preferably more, but not less. 

We would get some kittens who would put on 10g one day, 5g the next, 15g the next and then nothing the next, but it all balances out in the end. Of course once they become very active, that can vary too, but if you could get 5g-10g a day on her, given the fact that she is so small I would be happy to see that.



Shell195 said:


> Eileen have you seen Ginas thread about blood in poo ?


No I haven't seen that thread yet. In my organised brain (cos it is organised somewhere) when I come on here I always check the User CP first to see who's posted on threads that I've posted in and then I go to the Domestic & Exotic Thread to see if there's anything interesting on that - which is where I'm going now!!!


----------



## shiro_ookami

Yeah he has always done this. The trauma of havin an upset stomach because of the cows milk the 'breeder; was giving him. It was really painful for him and i guess as a kitten he associated the litter train with pain.


----------



## feorag

Ah bless! Does he still do very soft poos then? If he still has a delicate stomach, have you tried a homeopathic remedy?


----------



## shiro_ookami

feorag said:


> Ah bless! Does he still do very soft poos then? If he still has a delicate stomach, have you tried a homeopathic remedy?


 
He used to have really bad sloppy poos and they slowly got more solid. But then he would not eat wet cat food so we tried him with kitten milk. But his poos got bad again so we stopped giving him it and now they are more solid, but he has started drinking warm water out of the bath and they are making his poos bad again. I've never heard of a homeopathic remedy lol.


----------



## Titch1980

shiro_ookami said:


> He used to have really bad sloppy poos and they slowly got more solid. But then he would not eat wet cat food so we tried him with kitten milk. But his poos got bad again so we stopped giving him it and now they are more solid, but he has started drinking warm water out of the bath and they are making his poos bad again. I've never heard of a homeopathic remedy lol.


why oh why did i choose to read this thread whilst eating tea?:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

i know i know its me again...
the thinner kitten... i have been watchign his behaviour whislt he is eating..
he sits for ages so i thought he was eatign lots, so it must be worms etc etc..
but watching him more closly, he doesnt tend to munch and bite his food, he just licks it..


----------



## Amalthea

Dear lord!!! I'll try to get more weight on her quicker then... I expected her to have gained more than she did, so was actually pretty disappointed when I saw it was only 10g.


----------



## feorag

shiro_ookami said:


> He used to have really bad sloppy poos and they slowly got more solid. But then he would not eat wet cat food so we tried him with kitten milk. But his poos got bad again so we stopped giving him it and now they are more solid, but he has started drinking warm water out of the bath and they are making his poos bad again. I've never heard of a homeopathic remedy lol.


Merc Corr is a good remedy for diarrhoea or soft stools. 

If that doesn't work Acid Nit (Nitric Acid) usually does and if you give it alternatively with Sycotic Co (which is a bowel nosode rather than a remedy) on alternate days for 6 days the Sycotic Co kind of "turbo charges" the Acid nit and helps it to work. That's what I used on my Merlin (Mr Whippy!) when he was really bad.



freekygeeky said:


> i know i know its me again...
> the thinner kitten... i have been watchign his behaviour whislt he is eating..
> he sits for ages so i thought he was eatign lots, so it must be worms etc etc..
> but watching him more closly, he doesnt tend to munch and bite his food, he just licks it..


Don't know what to suggest about this one Gina, other than to feed him separately so you can monitor how much he is eating.



Amalthea said:


> Dear lord!!! I'll try to get more weight on her quicker then... I expected her to have gained more than she did, so was actually pretty disappointed when I saw it was only 10g.


Don't panic. You said she had gained 10g in a day, that's good if she can keep it up?


I've been sitting here at my computer bubbling all morning! [sigh]

I spent most of this morning writing Leyla's story for the Somali Cat Club magazine and every time I got to the bit when she took ill I started crying and had to stop!

Anyway, it's more or less finished now - just a bit of "tweaking" to do, still can't read to the end though!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Don't know what to suggest about this one Gina, other than to feed him separately so you can monitor how much he is eating.



is this a common thing?


----------



## feorag

Not sure what his problem actually is - are you saying he's licking at his food instead of picking up and chewing into lumps of it and therefore is thinner than the rest?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Not sure what his problem actually is - are you saying he's licking at his food instead of picking up and chewing into lumps of it and therefore is thinner than the rest?


*nods*


----------



## feorag

Not too sure then - have you checked his gums and his teeth - maybe he has a problem which is making chewing painful? Failing which maybe he likes sucking his food instead of chewing it - sorry, not very helpful I know!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Not too sure then - have you checked his gums and his teeth - maybe he has a problem which is making chewing painful? Failing which maybe he likes sucking his food instead of chewing it - sorry, not very helpful I know!!


kk, ill check tommorrow. the thing is he is the one we ccanot look at properly.. he hates being restrained (sp) or even picked up/stroked...
tis tom my baby who is staying with me.. who has recnetly turned in to a little...*beeeep*


----------



## feorag

It may sound harsh, but it's not! The best thing to do is to scruff him firmly! 

Kittens have an instant 'freeze' reaction when they are scruffed - it comes from their mother picking them up by the scruff of the neck to move them to safety and it's an automatic reaction. Actually it's a reaction that stays with some cats throughout their lives! Especially females because it's also what the male does when mating, so again being grabbed by the scruff of the neck makes a female in season 'stand' for the male.

If you can scruff him firmly and hold him until he freezes you should be able to examine him!

I say should, because of course he may not have read the text books!!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> It may sound harsh, but it's not! The best thing to do is to scruff him firmly!
> 
> Kittens have an instant 'freeze' reaction when they are scruffed - it comes from their mother picking them up by the scruff of the neck to move them to safety and it's an automatic reaction. If you can scruff him firmly and hold him until he freezes you should be able to examine him!
> 
> I say should, because of course he may not have read the text books!!! :lol2:


lol ok... ill have ago.. i don tknow if i can do it though.. i woudl feel mean


----------



## feorag

Well in that case all kittens must have mean mothers, because their mothers do it to them all the time and they use their teeth! 

As long as you don't nip him he'll be fine!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Well in that case all kittens must have mean mothers, because their mothers do it to them and they use their teeth. As long as you don't nip they'll be fine!


kk.. well as far as i know.. i dont have teeth on my hands.. so i should be fine  
hehe


----------



## Shell195

I agree with Eileen


----------



## feorag

Thank you Shell!! :blush:

I used to demonstrate this to new owners, especially those who'd never had a cat before, with my kittens. I would pick them up by the tummy or under the armpits and they would struggle a bit as kittens do, then I would get hold of them by the scruff of the neck with my free hand and let go with the other and they would just curl up into a small ball and hang there, totally limp! 

I think it's dead cute and quite funny to see, but the instinct in them is so strong that they do it automatically.

I know for sure that many vet nurses dealing with difficult and aggressive cats _have_ to scruff them to get them to hold still for injections etc.


----------



## Shell195

My experiance was from Feral kittens.Get an 8 week old swearing spitting bundle with very sharp teeth that needed worming and scruff it.It chages into a limp soft pussy cat who will let you worm it without you losing any fingers:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Never ceases to amaze me what instinct will make them do!!


----------



## Esarosa

Scruffing isn't cruel Gina, it doesn't hurt them. Our vet did it with Libby to start with and she just hung there, next thing she's purring all over him and not letting him listen to her heart..so definitely isn't uncomfortable to them.

P.s it's spay day tomorrow and i'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## feorag

Fingers crossed for you then Katie - it's such a routine operation that I'm sure she'll be fine, but I totally understand your worry!!!


----------



## Shell195

Just think of all tose days and nights of peace and quiet that you have to follow.No more bum in air and embarrassing visiters(and thats just you):whistling2::lol2: Sorry hun.Im sure she will be fine :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

See I know it's routine, and i'm forever telling people it's a routine operation and not to worry but I can't help doing now it's my own.

It's the same with the rats, i found a tumor and started panicking, but i've been able to give advice to other people with ease before.. I just go into a flap :? i'd be useless in an emergency!


----------



## Shell195

We all sound so calm but if it was our pet getting spayed we would be just as worried as you.We all know its routine but we cant help but worry


----------



## feorag

It's always different when it's our own pet, isn't it? We can be more detached about situations when we don't know or love that animal the way we love ours!


----------



## Smally

Hey all. Thanks for the advice a few weeks ago, have been reading up and not had time to come (The business has just shot through the roof!!). Met a pair of Siamese, beautiful. But I still cant decide between a Russian Blue and a Siamese. Going to go with a Siamese (Traditional) and possibly get a blue when numbers raise.

Looking at getting around January time, anyone know of any breeders near the Manchester area? Also will these have waiting lists?


----------



## Shell195

No waiting lists for Siamese in the Northwest.When you say Traditional do you mean Applehead? I would find a breeder with a young litter now and reserve one as breeders of registered kittens keep them until they are 13 weeks old You also need to decide on colour.Sealpoint is the original colour. Google Siamese cat breeder and check out some websites and find a local breeder whos kittens you like the look of


----------



## Shell195

Here is a website link for you Siamese Cat Breeders and Oriental Cat Breeders in Manchester and Siamese Kittens Breeders in Manchester, United Kingdom (UK) for Siamese Planet


----------



## feorag

Smally said:


> Hey all. Thanks for the advice a few weeks ago, have been reading up and not had time to come (The business has just shot through the roof!!). Met a pair of Siamese, beautiful. But I still cant decide between a Russian Blue and a Siamese. Going to go with a Siamese (Traditional) and possibly get a blue when numbers raise.
> 
> Looking at getting around January time, anyone know of any breeders near the Manchester area? Also will these have waiting lists?


If it's a traditional Siamese you're looking for, then you'll have a bit of a search on your hands, because not that many people breed the old type. Shell is right it's an "applehead" type you're looking for.

The advice most people like yourself are given is, if you can't find an old type Siamese, then the Tonkinese is the closest you'll get to the 'look' your looking for! The Tonk has been developed by crossing Burmese with Siamese. As neither of these cats are solid cats and both are pointed (although the Burmese isn't as pointed a cat as a Siamese) you get the Siamese points and colour, but a heavier type cat with a rounder head more like the old type Siamese.


----------



## Smally

Yeah, a applehead. The "fatter" ones, with the less pointy nose. If that makes any sense. :blush:


----------



## feorag

Makes perfect sense to me - it's an applehead you are looking for when you start to ring around breeders, but like I said there's not a lot of them about, so you might have a search on your hands!!!


----------



## Smally

Ha, I'm sick of picking the rare breeds. Well it seems the applehead is just as rare as the russian blue. 

I'll have a poke about, thanks for the link Shell. And thanks for the help once again Eileen. :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

well the 3 black kittens have gone 
i think they are really upset 
as soon as the man came in they all arched tehir backs! not like them at all!
then the man picked one up and it went crrazy, all arched back spitting biteing screaming and so on.
they all then hissed at him and hid.. im now really worried that they are scared.
they are in the back of the van, by themselves.. goign to london.
i feel so mean 
*sniffle*


----------



## feorag

Smally said:


> Ha, I'm sick of picking the rare breeds. Well it seems the applehead is just as rare as the russian blue.
> 
> I'll have a poke about, thanks for the link Shell. And thanks for the help once again Eileen. :2thumb:


Russian Blues are a very minority breed that's for sure, but they keep themselves that way for some odd reason. It's very hard to get into breeding Russians cos of breeders' unwillingness to sell breeding queens and then their worse unwillingness to take in queens to their studs!! So it's no wonder there's not a lot of breeders about!!


Oh Gina, I'm so sorry - it would have been much better for you if they had gone willingly (sounds like they were being arrested! :lol2

I loved saying goodbye to my kittens - honestly! 

I stood at the door and waved them off confident that they were going to good homes where they would be loved and, in all bar a couple of cases, I was right!! 

A few times I've waved away a tearful new owner feeling guilty for taking them away!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Did they leave your kittens with you Gina? What about the Mum? Poor babies Im sure they will settle once at Woodgreen. How come theyve taken them at 7 weeks when they cant vaccinate until 9 weeks?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Russian Blues are a very minority breed that's for sure, but they keep themselves that way for some odd reason. It's very hard to get into breeding Russians cos of breeders' unwillingness to sell breeding queens and then their worse unwillingness to take in queens to their studs!! So it's no wonder there's not a lot of breeders about!!
> 
> 
> Oh Gina, I'm so sorry - it would have been much better for you if they had gone willingly (sounds like they were being arrested! :lol2
> 
> I loved saying goodbye to my kittens - honestly!
> 
> I stood at the door and waved them off confident that they were going to good homes where they would be loved and, in all bar a couple of cases, I was right!!
> 
> A few times I've waved away a tearful new owner feeling guilty for taking them away!!! :lol2:


 they were SO scared and so angry.. i feel so mean 
i havent managed to feed the others yet, to upset to see them, mummy was crying 



Shell195 said:


> Did they leave your kittens with you Gina? What about the Mum? Poor babies Im sure they will settle once at Woodgreen. How come theyve taken them at 7 weeks when they cant vaccinate until 9 weeks?


they wil rehome them and then you take them back for vaccenations (sp)
:'(


----------



## Shell195

Mmm different. Our fosterers keep them until 9 weeks then they bring them back and we vaccinate and chip, then we put them up for rehome.They are usually about 10/11 weeks when they leave ours as we do a homevisit before we let them go


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Mmm different. Our fosterers keep them until 9 weeks then they bring them back and we vaccinate and chip, then we put them up for rehome.They are usually about 10/11 weeks when they leave ours as we do a homevisit before we let them go


hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
hay ho
just fed them.. all 3 
and they were SO quiet!! SO quiet!
mum kept goign round the room looking in all the hidey places, meowing 
will she get better?
the kittens werent so mental which was nice!  tom, the shy, scaredy cat... was ok, he kinda stayed on my lap, let me stroke him and purred for a few seconds!!  mayeb he didnt liek the black ones!


----------



## Shell195

Mum will be fine but sometimes when kittens leave the mum comes into season again:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Mum will be fine but sometimes when kittens leave the mum comes into season again:whistling2:


ok...
sniff 
im really  that the black little ones went on a bad note, i really hope they are ok


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

aw try not to worry about them, and mum will probably miss them for a while and then she will probably be relieved, and the other kittens will love getting more attention now they have less siblings to compete with. : victory:

fidget was quite scared when i took her home but within 24hrs she was like a totally different kitty! did you manage to get the one by the scruff to look in his mouth?


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> aw try not to worry about them, and mum will probably miss them for a while and then she will probably be relieved, and the other kittens will love getting more attention now they have less siblings to compete with. : victory:
> 
> fidget was quite scared when i took her home but within 24hrs she was like a totally different kitty! did you manage to get the one by the scruff to look in his mouth?



:'( sniff
nop i didnt.. he wouldnt let me.. i gues s i wasnt being ''powerful enough''
i ''attempted'' on another kitten .. .and failed...
lol


----------



## Shell195

Gina you are officially a softy :lol2: It really doesnt hurt when you scruff them :roll:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina you are officially a softy :lol2: It really doesnt hurt when you scruff them :roll:


i tried.. but i ccouldnt get any skin not enough to pik up anyway.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Mmm different. Our fosterers keep them until 9 weeks then they bring them back and we vaccinate and chip, then we put them up for rehome.They are usually about 10/11 weeks when they leave ours as we do a homevisit before we let them go


I much more approve of your way Shell - have to say I'm not impressed if Woodgreen are rehoming kittens at 7/8 weeks, especially as they've fostered them out - too many changes in too short a space of time can really stress out a kitten.



Shell195 said:


> Mum will be fine but sometimes when kittens leave the mum comes into season again:whistling2:


Yes, very true, so you need to watch her. Gina, are you keeping her as well? I'm wondering why Woodgreen didn't take her at the same time as the kittens?

And you are a proper softie - there is enough skin at the back of their neck - if there is when they're a few weeks old, there certainly will be at 7 weeks, just get the kitten to sit on your knee and grasp the fur at the back of the neck between your thumb and index finger - hey presto!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I much more approve of your way Shell - have to say I'm not impressed if Woodgreen are rehoming kittens at 7/8 weeks, especially as they've fostered them out - too many changes in too short a space of time can really stress out a kitten.


 dont make me feel worse  sniff


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> dont make me feel worse  sniff


Have you read the second bit of my earlier post?


----------



## Esarosa

Evening guys, well Libby has been spayed, we picked her up at 3pm.

Vet's told us we're not allowed to let her jump for 10 days(roughly) until the stitches come out...they've also said we have to keep this bloody plastic collar on her until then.(going for a check up monday).

This collar is driving her potty, as well as me. Wouldn't mind she had an adverse reaction to frontline (the vet thinks) and has a little bald patch, which is just where the curled bit of the plastic hangs down from the collar so i'm scared that it will irritate her. They said to try her with frontline next month as usual and if any problems we'll have to look at alternate flea treatment :?. Thing is she's had frontline before and there wasn't a problem. Vet said it could possibly be a questionable batch :? did I still have packaging...baring in mind it was a single pack that came with her innoculations I haven't got it.

They've said due to her operation they can't give us any cream as it would contain steroids which can slow the healing process, so they've told us to use sudocrem on the little baldy bit to stop irritation. 

I can't see us keeping this collar on for ten days, she's had her paws in it and all sorts since we got home, we've tried tightening, slackening it, shuffling it into what looks to be a better position and it's still not very comfortable for her. Or she isn't letting on that it is.

As for stopping her jumping how do you do that? We tried isolating her in a room, took anything out she could jump on, put a nice warm bed in there, horizontal scratch post, litter tray, food, water n what not n all she did was cry. Wouldn't settle at all. Vet said just let her roam as normal.. I mentioned her favorite spots are high up and I got a 'ah..well obviously don't let her go there'..now unless I watch her 24/7 how do you make sure of that? Remove cabinets & cupboards that are fixed to the wall?:?

She's finally nodded off, we let her out of the room as she was launching herself at the door so we were scared she'd damage her stitches. She sat crying at me until I moved my hand and let her get on Max's viv, over the side where his ceramic is :roll:

When Sophie, Meg & Harriet were spayed nearly 18 years ago now they had quite large scars on their bellies. Libby has a teeny little scar just above her left hind leg. Quite neat.


Crikey sorry for going on, been a long day. Up all night with bloomin rheumatism so not slept & had far to much caffeine. How's everyones day been?


----------



## freekygeeky

awwwwww 
we had to not let zingi lick, runor jump.. after he had the snip/.... ha.... a little kitten, a CRAZY one at that.. i dont htink soo...


Katiexx said:


> Evening guys, well Libby has been spayed, we picked her up at 3pm.
> 
> Vet's told us we're not allowed to let her jump for 10 days(roughly) until the stitches come out...they've also said we have to keep this bloody plastic collar on her until then.(going for a check up monday).
> 
> This collar is driving her potty, as well as me. Wouldn't mind she had an adverse reaction to frontline (the vet thinks) and has a little bald patch, which is just where the curled bit of the plastic hangs down from the collar so i'm scared that it will irritate her. They said to try her with frontline next month as usual and if any problems we'll have to look at alternate flea treatment :?. Thing is she's had frontline before and there wasn't a problem. Vet said it could possibly be a questionable batch :? did I still have packaging...baring in mind it was a single pack that came with her innoculations I haven't got it.
> 
> They've said due to her operation they can't give us any cream as it would contain steroids which can slow the healing process, so they've told us to use sudocrem on the little baldy bit to stop irritation.
> 
> I can't see us keeping this collar on for ten days, she's had her paws in it and all sorts since we got home, we've tried tightening, slackening it, shuffling it into what looks to be a better position and it's still not very comfortable for her. Or she isn't letting on that it is.
> 
> As for stopping her jumping how do you do that? We tried isolating her in a room, took anything out she could jump on, put a nice warm bed in there, horizontal scratch post, litter tray, food, water n what not n all she did was cry. Wouldn't settle at all. Vet said just let her roam as normal.. I mentioned her favorite spots are high up and I got a 'ah..well obviously don't let her go there'..now unless I watch her 24/7 how do you make sure of that? Remove cabinets & cupboards that are fixed to the wall?:?
> 
> She's finally nodded off, we let her out of the room as she was launching herself at the door so we were scared she'd damage her stitches. She sat crying at me until I moved my hand and let her get on Max's viv, over the side where his ceramic is :roll:
> 
> When Sophie, Meg & Harriet were spayed nearly 18 years ago now they had quite large scars on their bellies. Libby has a teeny little scar just above her left hind leg. Quite neat.
> 
> 
> Crikey sorry for going on, been a long day. Up all night with bloomin rheumatism so not slept & had far to much caffeine. How's everyones day been?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Have you read the second bit of my earlier post?


nop..
*reads* *done*
lol
she is going with my friend in theory.. but now im worrying.. as she has other cats, and it says on their website, they woudl prefer adult cats to go to a house without others, if they were stays etc etc... :'(

so just my thumb and finger right?


----------



## feorag

Great to hear that Libby's OK, Katie - been wondering about her all day!

A mid-line spay is up the middle of the stomach and they usually have to make a bigger incision to do that. If they go into the side (which is what I presume Libby had as you say the scar is above her left hindleg they can work through a much smaller hole!

I must admit I've had a few queens spayed in my time and none of them have ever come home wearing a collar and don't ask me how to keep them quiet, cos I've never succeeded. Cats adapt far too easily to whatever happens to them and so they learn to adapt to operations very quickly and just seem to get on with their lives.


Gina! Yes, finger and thumb and just nip as much skin as you can get in the soft loose skin at the back of their neck.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina! Yes, finger and thumb and just nip as much skin as you can get in the soft loose skin at the back of their neck.


i wasnt doign it with my finger and thumb... maybe thats why!!! lol


----------



## feorag

Maybe! 

I bend my index finger at the knuckle nearest the back of my hand and curl the finger in, then put the top half of my thumb along the bit between the first and second knuckle creating a nip of about 1½" in length and get the skin between that!

Does that make sense to you??


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Maybe!
> 
> I bend my index finger at the knuckle nearest the back of my hand and curl the finger in, then put the top half of my thumb along the bit between the first and second knuckle creating a nip of about 1½" in length and get the skin between that!
> 
> Does that make sense to you??


*nods* lol

thanky


----------



## Esarosa

Argh, well libby slept for a whole ten minutes and is now trying to run around like nothings happened!

She keeps licking the area near the wound, and the collar keeps catching..so we phoned emergency vet.. they told us under no circumstances are we allowed to remove the collar and to try the following...you ready for this.. Cover the edge of the collar in something like folded kitchen roll, so that if it catches it's not a sharp edge..how the hell do they expect us to do that? I put half of it on and shes done nothing but be hyperactive trying to get it off since, she's going to do herself a mischief at this rate..

The vet went 'how long did she rest for when she got in'...in total about 10 minutes she was groggy for about two or so hours...vet goes 'oh thats great that means shes in optimum condition for her to recover so quickly'...fabulous but how the hell am i supposed to stop her doing herself a mischief?


----------



## groovy chick

Luckily when my cats got done they never had to wear a collar. How the heck do you stop a cat from running and jumping??


----------



## quizicalkat

One of my cats ate her stitches the first night - she healed fine though and left it alone once they were out!:bash:


----------



## feorag

Katie, what I would do is take the collar off when she is around you and you can watch her. If she starts to worry at her stitches you can stop her and then put the collar back on when you have to leave her alone.

However, like I said I've never had a spayed queen come home wearing a collar.


----------



## Titch1980

more pics http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/183531-saffy-babies-when-they-get-6.html


----------



## Shell195

Leo actually do a Bitter spray for wounds or if the vet will give you some Surgical Handwash. You dab this on the wound area and it tastes disgusting, this is what we use if we have a problem. I wish all vets would use inverted stitches that way there is nothing for the cat to pull on. Im glad she is ok :flrt:


----------



## diamondlil

Thanks for the pooping kitten help! so far, everything has been in the litter trays! I've been on nightshifts, so asleep all day and at work all night, and the little darlings have stayed clean:no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Leo actually do a Bitter spray for wounds or if the vet will give you some Surgical Handwash. You dab this on the wound area and it tastes disgusting, this is what we use if we have a problem. I wish all vets would use inverted stitches that way there is nothing for the cat to pull on. Im glad she is ok :flrt:


Totally agree with you Shell, but it takes a little longer to do it that way, so I think maybe that's why not all vets do.

Diamondlil - great news about your cats - it's amazing how sometimes litter tray problems can be easily solved with just a little common sense! Not always I hasten to add, but an extra litter tray or 2 is always the first thing worth trying, cos it may just be something as simple as that.


----------



## diamondlil

Thanks Feorag. I just was in despair, because I've been on constant nights and working extra shifts and suddenly the totally clean kittens were making walking in the front door hazardous! After having the older cats almost foisted on me (after having my previous cats pts at grand old ages I wasn't ready to have new cats by choice, I took in the cat my brother couldn't keep and the stray girl, my boys adopted), I fell in love with the girls who were born at the stables and decided 4 cats would be even nicer than 2!
Now I just have to hope that Bob the fostercat will eventually accept the kittens. This week I've noticed Ralph the stray being more comfortble around them and allowing the kittens to approach her. (She's a girl, the boys called her Ralph when they adopted her and wouldn't change the name when I told them she wasn't a boy, because it's the noise she makes when she talks to you!)


----------



## vetdebbie

feorag said:


> Totally agree with you Shell, but it takes a little longer to do it that way, so I think maybe that's why not all vets do.
> 
> Diamondlil - great news about your cats - it's amazing how sometimes litter tray problems can be easily solved with just a little common sense! Not always I hasten to add, but an extra litter tray or 2 is always the first thing worth trying, cos it may just be something as simple as that.


Doesn't taken any longer at all - I think it's just refusal to try something new! Hoever it does not necessarily stop them licking the wound and isn't as strong so can still break down, although not as often I will admit.


----------



## Esarosa

Eee debbie move closer please. Libbys been non stop all night and morning, the vets suggestion this time to stop her catching the area was to put a tight/stocking over her back, with the toe area cut off :?
They said she may calm down today as she may be a bit sore, but if she is she aint lettin on.

If i sit on the chair she tries jumpin up, if i'm on the floor she uses me like a climbing frame.

Eileen i was going to do that but other halfs banned me. 'they told us that for a reason'. :roll: easy for him to say he's not having to try to stop madam hyperactive from hurting herself, he's out with friends atm.


----------



## feorag

Well I guess there's no point in arguing with him, but it was my husband who suggested it first when I told him about the collar and asked if I was right that we'd never had a cat sent home with a collar, apart from Islay when she had her eye operated on. 

He confirmed I was right and said straight away that we would take the collar off when she was around us and we could watch her, but if your other half won't and you don't want to override him then that's what you must do.


----------



## feorag

Ooh, last off and first on - morning everyone!

Well yesterday my friend and I did a car boot sale to raise money for a friend of hers in Spain who rescues and cares for dogs and my Sanctuary. We made £97 which was pretty good (£63 in August!) so we were quite pleased about that, especially considering that most of it was the stuff we didn't sell in August!!

I saw a familiar face working on the stall opposite me and went over for a chat. It was Terry, the first person I ever sold a kitten to - Leyla's brother Teddy!! They moved away from the area about 10 years ago and the last time I saw her was about 5 years ago at a village fete up in Northumberland and since then we lost touch. He's still alive, although hasn't been too well of late and he'll be 17 in 2 weeks time! That was lovely to know!


----------



## Titch1980

well im not gonna risk it so still looking for him a new home, have seen an ad for FREE to good home grey kitties, very tempted as i want a fully grey/blue one, but it says they are only 6 weeks old, would she be like misty with all her slly habits or do you think Saffy might take her into her litter and teach her to be a cat?


----------



## Esarosa

It's a small world, must be nice to catch up on kittens you've bred. I'd hate not knowing how they were doing.

Well Libby is coping with the collar alot better now, when Will's out i'm taking it off for a while, keeps catching her little baldy bit bless her, but sudocremes working a treat on healing that anyways.


She is having crazy mad half hours like usual, so having to restrict her to certain rooms so the most she can do is run flat out as opposed to run flat out and climb things. Her latest trick is to climb up the vertical wall on the corner though, scared me to bloody death. Was having a quick tidy round, turned around she was level with my head height...i dunno how she does it.

Vet checkup at half 9 in the morning to see how her stitches are coming along.


----------



## feorag

It was a lovely surprise I have to say!!

Katie, let me tell you the story of Islay! Years ago we had a kitten who developed a corneal ulcer when she was 14 weeks and we had just advertised her for sale. No amount of treatment fully healed it and so my vet eventually contacted the eye specialist at the Dick Vet in Edinburgh, who suggested sedating her to check there wasn't an entropion or something inside the eyelid that could be abrading the eye, but if she found nothing then she should remove the debris from the ulcer and do a third eyelid flap. So when she was 19 weeks old her eyelid was stitched up. Two weeks later the stitching was removed, but the third eyelid was a little inflamed and didn't slide back into place, so a cortisone injection was given to relieve the inflammation. 

The problem when dealing with eyes is that they tend to go "over the top" on healing and this is what happened, because the eye then began to produce granular tissue in an attempt to heal itself. So as the third eyelid went back into place, a lot of pink granular tissue formed over the whole of the eyeball. A few days later, I became concerned that the cornea appeared to be beginning to bulge, I took her to my vet, who rang David Habin and we arranged to take her to Edinburgh the following morning to see if he could do anything. By that evening the cornea was definitely bulging and the granular tissue appeared to be becoming transparent. When we arrived at the Dick Vet, he took one look at the eye and told me that the bulge was aqueous fluid and that the cornea had ruptured under the granular tissue, that the iris had come through the cornea and more than likely the lens also. He said he could spend a lot of my money doing corneal grafts, but that she would most likely have no sight in that eye. It therefore made sense to remove it and I asked him to do it straight away, so we came home thinking that was the end of her problems. Not to be! The eye socket was quite swollen, but we had been told that this would happen and not to worry because it would be a blood clot which would eventually dissipate. Eight days later the eye suddenly appeared to be bulging more and I became worried and made an appointment to see my vet. Unfortunately, before I got there Islay came into the kitchen, jumped onto the workbench to see what I was cooking and presumably the pressure build-up burst a stitch and lots of nasty discharge began to drip out. I rushed her to the vet where she was sedated, the eye sluiced out with saline and a drainage tube stitched in place. So for the next 3 days she walked around with about ¾" of plastic tube sticking out a hole in her eye. Three days later she went back to the vets to have the tube removed and then 2 days later we went back again to have the original stitches removed.

So for 6 weeks she had to wear a plastic collar and such was her nature that when we took it off to let her eat and wash herself in comfort and then have a little play, she never fought against having it put on, but pushed her head into it to help us. We had already decided to keep her sister to breed from and at that time Luna’s mother was still a kitten and they had all grown up together and played together.

Let me tell you, collar or not, that thing never stopped her rushing around like a lunatic and she could judge distance perfectly wearing a collar and with one eye stitched up!! At the top of our stairs we have a large cardboard drum which Barry converted into a “des res” by putting a wooden shelf in the middle, carpeting inside and out and cutting holes in both levels to allow cats to climb inside, jump on, scratch on etc and our cats love them – in fact when we ran our stall for Somali rescue he must have made over 100 which we sold, they were so popular. Islay could run up the stairs at a hundred knots being chased by her sister and jump from the top step in through the upper hole wearing that plastic collar and the hole was 7” in diameter!

Like I said I don’t think there’s an animal that is quite as quick to compensate that a cat is.

Here are the 3 of them before this all happened – Islay is the sorrel on the right and you can see that in this photograph she is not opening her left eye as wide as her right. Then there's a photo of her when everything finally settled down. Of course we couldn’t part with her after that!


----------



## Esarosa

Wow what a beautiful cat, lovely name as well. Talk about a long series of unfortunate events though bless her.

Libby just amuses me, we put her where in theory it should be safe...nothing to climb on and she learns to climb vertical walls. she was just stood there gripping on whilst i rushed to pull her off. Her stitches, touch wood, seem fine..but my god does she like panicking me. The collars pretty pointless to be honest now, she can reach pretty much everywhere even with it on including the stitches, vet we spoke to said she sounded quite flexible as with the collar on it should be impossible to reach. Never lived with a cat obviously, I wouldn't say she's particularly more flexible than most :?

Other half just went out to buy her some treats bless him, felix denta paws and she's now attatched to his ankle following him around the house :roll:

(For all the soppy ones amongst you with sky or virgin etc, Watership down is on film four..not seen this film for years.)

Rach I can't believe that little ginger boy hasn't sold, I'd love him to be honest. But we're still debating whether to go for a male or female. We need to see how Libby behaves when she's healed I think. At the moment she plays rough but i'm not sure if a boy would be to rough.


----------



## freekygeeky

*THEY ARE MINE WHOOP WHOOP!*

Finially they are mine 
Scooby and tom, have been welcomed in to my house, by a stoppy teenager cat (zingi) and a blooming peeeeeed off ginger old grumpy fart of a cat (ginger)

lol


was on eof the hardest things i had to do though.. hand over mummy cat  i had got SO very attacthed to her i really had. she left on a bad note... being left in a room.. in a tiny cage, without her babies,s with 5 people and 2 dogs...what a great mix %(*%^&!!!!! anyway.....

tom and scooby are so prettyful!


----------



## feorag

Good news about the kittens, but I'm sorry to hear about the mum - I hope she finds a good loving home - poor soul!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Good news about the kittens, but I'm sorry to hear about the mum - I hope she finds a good loving home - poor soul!




blooming £55 each!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Congrats on the kittens, I personally would have loved mum if you weren't at the opposite end of the country, she was stunning.


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Congrats on the kittens, I personally would have loved mum if you weren't at the opposite end of the country, she was stunning.


hehe she was777777777777777777777777777777777777777777 <--- scoooby

lovely/is lovely . stunnig


----------



## freekygeeky

p.s...
i got told they had names today...i wasnt tol..
anyway...
Ha... im glad i changed them!!

scooby - sherbert
tom - starburst HA
strdel/meg - spangel...


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> p.s...
> i got told they had names today...i wasnt tol..
> anyway...
> Ha... im glad i changed them!!
> 
> scooby - sherbert
> tom - starburst HA
> strdel/meg - spangel...


Well that's their daft fault for not telling you. If the kittens had names and they handed them over to you for (what was it?) 3/4 weeks, then they should have told you!

And they charged you £55 for each of them! I'm certainly not impressed with that!

After finding out that Cat Protection had 32 million quid invested in Icesave (which I think is an obscene amount of money for a charity) I'm questioning how much money Wood Green might have????


----------



## Amalthea

I can't believe they charged you so much for kittens YOU raised!!!


----------



## feorag

Hey Amalthea - how's Bindi doing? Been thinking about you 2 for a few days cos you haven't been on!

And yes, I'm sorry, but I think it's a disgrace to charge Gina that much!


----------



## Amalthea

She's doing well  Will get some updated pics up for you guys!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Well that's their daft fault for not telling you. If the kittens had names and they handed them over to you for (what was it?) 3/4 weeks, then they should have told you!
> 
> And they charged you £55 for each of them! I'm certainly not impressed with that!
> 
> After finding out that Cat Protection had 32 million quid invested in Icesave (which I think is an obscene amount of money for a charity) I'm questioning how much money Wood Green might have????


yea.. pffft
and stardust for a boy!! HA!



Amalthea said:


> I can't believe they charged you so much for kittens YOU raised!!!


i know.. 
im a push over..
and even better when i paid they said to me... and woudl you like to make a donation on top of your 110 quid......err....no..
lol


----------



## Esarosa

Just got back from the vets with Libby. Said her wounds looking lovely. I asked when we could remove the collar he said start of next week should be okay... I said..erm okay I don't mean to be funny but the collar is rubbing her baldy bit on her neck and has made it bleed, so can we not take it off sooner, she can reach the stitches even with it on. But they said just to be on safe side to leave it till next week & carry on with sudocrem. Will's come to my way of thinking and has said 'sod that' and as soon as her little scar is no longer red, and looks a bit more closed it's being whipped off permanantly.

It's a flaming torture device, wouldn't mind but i don't think the vet & nurse believed she could reach the stitches till she started cleaning herself whilst on the table. It's like i'm not gonna make that up for gods sake.

Can't wait to see pictures of Bindi <3

Gina that's so cheeky especially seeing as you looked after them for three weeks..shocking.


----------



## Amalthea

CUTE!

Preloved | sphynx cross devon rex for sale for sale in Birkenhead, Merseyside, UK


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> CUTE!
> 
> Preloved | sphynx cross devon rex for sale for sale in Birkenhead, Merseyside, UK



Noooo BAD Amalthea! Whenever people link preloved I can't help but nosey.. I need shooting!

Preloved | siamese look-alike, curly coated kittens for sale in Darlington, Co Durham, UK < I'm getting more and more tempted by these.

A few more cuties that i've stumbled upon coz you linked preloved 

Preloved | female norwegian forest cat for sale in Houghton Le Spring, Tyne and Wear, UK

Preloved | cinnamon point siamese and orientals for sale in Hartlepool, Cleveland, UK < I wants both of them. Other halfs gonna ban me from pc at this rate

Preloved | beautiful black persian x kitten for sale in Bishop Auckland, Durham, UK < damn my weakness for black/black&white cats :bash:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Well that's their daft fault for not telling you. If the kittens had names and they handed them over to you for (what was it?) 3/4 weeks, then they should have told you!
> 
> And they charged you £55 for each of them! I'm certainly not impressed with that!
> 
> After finding out that Cat Protection had 32 million quid invested in Icesave (which I think is an obscene amount of money for a charity) I'm questioning how much money Wood Green might have????


 Easy to find out by going to the charitys comission website and looking at their accounts for the last year. Since all charityies have to have accounts which anyone can look at and be accountable for.


----------



## fenwoman

Katiexx said:


> Just got back from the vets with Libby. Said her wounds looking lovely. I asked when we could remove the collar he said start of next week should be okay... I said..erm okay I don't mean to be funny but the collar is rubbing her baldy bit on her neck and has made it bleed, so can we not take it off sooner, she can reach the stitches even with it on. But they said just to be on safe side to leave it till next week & carry on with sudocrem. Will's come to my way of thinking and has said 'sod that' and as soon as her little scar is no longer red, and looks a bit more closed it's being whipped off permanantly.
> 
> It's a flaming torture device, wouldn't mind but i don't think the vet & nurse believed she could reach the stitches till she started cleaning herself whilst on the table. It's like i'm not gonna make that up for gods sake.
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of Bindi <3
> 
> Gina that's so cheeky especially seeing as you looked after them for three weeks..shocking.


 if she can reach the wound to clean it and you agree that the thing is a torture device and is causing her problems on her bald bit, remind me why you are leaving it on again?


----------



## yellow_rat_gal

ello all, well I'm now 99.9% sure I shall be avec kittens in about 6 weeks... So wish me and the mum-to-be luck!


----------



## Titch1980

just rang the lady with the greys and it turns out, its the lady i got misty off. 
she has a girl the same as misty and will deliver it today if i want, just waiting for "him indoors" to tell me yes, lol


----------



## Titch1980

retraining my mucky 3, lol
i have 2 crates at the min going to get another one, 
have loads of litter trays, questions are how long will it take to retrain them to go in litter tray? and should i keep them in the main room or put them each in a room of their own?


----------



## Amalthea

Katiexx said:


> Noooo BAD Amalthea! Whenever people link preloved I can't help but nosey.. I need shooting!
> 
> Preloved | siamese look-alike, curly coated kittens for sale in Darlington, Co Durham, UK < I'm getting more and more tempted by these.
> 
> A few more cuties that i've stumbled upon coz you linked preloved
> 
> Preloved | female norwegian forest cat for sale in Houghton Le Spring, Tyne and Wear, UK
> 
> Preloved | cinnamon point siamese and orientals for sale in Hartlepool, Cleveland, UK < I wants both of them. Other halfs gonna ban me from pc at this rate
> 
> Preloved | beautiful black persian x kitten for sale in Bishop Auckland, Durham, UK < damn my weakness for black/black&white cats :bash:


 
I understand completely!!! :lol2: Love that norwegian forest cat!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

All in one room I believe, just have lots of trays around, didnt know you were having a problem.Usually a couple of weeks to retrain


----------



## Titch1980

yeah shell 3 of em have started doing their business anywhere but their trays
should i just NOT put them in cages then?
i was gonna use the crates as i did when i first got lilly to tame her


----------



## Esarosa

fenwoman said:


> if she can reach the wound to clean it and you agree that the thing is a torture device and is causing her problems on her bald bit, remind me why you are leaving it on again?



Vet's orders (and initially the other halfs, though he's starting to change his mind), vets are supposed to know best supposedly though. It's off when i'm with her to supervise at the moment. The only problem is when it's off she licks the baldy bit on her neck like mad. It had started to scab over but when her collar came off last night she started trying to lick it compulsively. Kept stopping her, and trying to distract her but to no avail, so she ended up pulling the scab off. Baring in mind this was in the space of literally 1 minute. So I suspect that's why it's bleeding today, but the collar, I don't imagine will help that. But with it off she goes back to licking like mad. So it's a case of what is the lesser of two evils at the moment. 

She still hasn't realised she's had an op and is back to trying to play spider cat up vertical walls :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Do they get on Rach? If they do you could just try one room with lots of litter trays and as little carpet as possible.Make sure you use a fine litter too(sand type is enjoyed best). If they dont get on then I would suggest that the victim is kept in a crate with all they need.Dont forget to clean up any accidents properly. Any news on the house yet??


----------



## Titch1980

they kind of get on just not when theyre made to be in one room together, lol
if they have the run of the house then they usually are fine but its once theyre locked in together.
no, no news on the house yet  thinking of giving her a timescale now to give us an answer as its kind of taking the pee just now


----------



## freekygeeky

scooby and tom arnt eating yet any ideas?


----------



## Esarosa

yellow_rat_gal said:


> ello all, well I'm now 99.9% sure I shall be avec kittens in about 6 weeks... So wish me and the mum-to-be luck!



Good luck with mum & the birth. We'll expect lots and lots of piccys of them all...you do realise this?

Rach I hope you get the house sorted soon... still can't believe nobody wants that little boy kitten. I'd love him personally, he looks an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## Titch1980

someone wants him, yeay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! someone i went to school with in leeds.so now they all have homes lined up i did a naughty thing :O


----------



## Esarosa

rach1980 said:


> someone wants him, yeay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! someone i went to school with in leeds.so now they all have homes lined up i did a naughty thing :O



Explain the naughty thing, and have you persuaded the other half about that other cat?


----------



## Titch1980

yup thats the naughty thing, lol
i rang her and said i definately wanted her
before speaking to craig :O anyway talked him round and he went and collected her for me.
hehe! twice now from farms i have said id have a cat without seeing it and bth times got just what i wanted,first time was almost 5 yrs ago and i got misty (wanted a blue) this time thinking she would be like misty i did it and she is what i wanted when i ended up with saffy she is a silver tabby (with white too, but that doesnt matter) she is gorgeous and has the most beautiful face, im on lurve, lol
anyway need help on names
this might sound silly but as we have 
Misty
Kizzy
Lilly and 
Saffy
id like something similar with a y and 5 letters, lol
i will get pics up as soon as poss. 
she's really chunky and is massive comparedto mine i think she must be more than 6weeks and the ad must have been there for a while.


----------



## Shell195

Were they eating before mum left? If so they will eat when they are hungry probably just upset that mum has gone, this is one of the reasons I think that kittens shouldnt be away from mum at such a young age


----------



## Shell195

Rach, Im waiting for photos:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Still waiting:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Still waiting:whistling2:


I know..she's slacking tsk tsk.


----------



## Titch1980

sorry shell, lol right gimme 5 mins to put them on laptop


----------



## Titch1980




----------



## Esarosa

Oh my god...that has to be one of the cutest things i've ever seen. Don't suppose the breeder has any more :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Were they eating before mum left? If so they will eat when they are hungry probably just upset that mum has gone, this is one of the reasons I think that kittens shouldnt be away from mum at such a young age


yuup, they were scoffing down the foood, they ATE SOOO much.... i just gave them cooked chicken and they wolfed it down.. and if anyone in the house eats they go crazy.. but they are refusing to eat, but its obvious they are hungry.





rach1980 said:


> ///


VERY CUTE



Katiexx said:


> Oh my god...that has to be one of the cutest things i've ever seen. Don't suppose the breeder has any more :whistling2:


hehe







p.s i just set up my cat scratchign post thingy...
all ok apart from there is a section where cats cannot get up/down.. (kittens anyway) and they both fell at that point... hope tey dont get put off!


----------



## Titch1980

she does actually 
when i rang i just said i wanted a grey girl 
this was the only grey girl she had left but the add said greys/grey and whites and tabbies


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> p.s i just set up my cat scratchign post thingy...
> all ok apart from there is a section where cats cannot get up/down.. (kittens anyway) and they both fell at that point... hope tey dont get put off!



I doubt they will get put off. With Libby any falls made her more determined...hence her climbing up a vertical wall with her post op collar on and stitches in. She just sort of stood/gripped/hung there looking at me like 'what? I told u I wanted those treats up there'.

I'm sure they'll start to eat properly soon they're probably just pining for mum & siblings. Don't suppose you've got anything that smells of the mum you can put with them, bedding or what not? Not sure if it will work with cats but many many years ago when my dad used to breed staffordshire bull terriers, he always sold them (fully vaccinated,deflead,dewormed,) with a puppy pack & also gave a toy & blanket with them that smelt like home so that the transition was easier. (Before I get jumped on we are talking about twenty five-thirty years ago now. Don't worry we are not adding to the 'staffy problem'.)


----------



## groovy chick

Awwwwww Rach she is gorgeous :flrt:
Can someone give me a little help please. Ive been thinking hard about another cat for a while and id set my heart on a bengal. But having done some searching and reading i dont think i could have a bengal just now. So ive been looking at bsh. Ive found a breeder near me. So at the min i have 2 females and 1 male. My oldest female is very rough with the other cats. My other female is timid and shy. She spends most of her time cleaning the other 2 until they get fed up. My boy is a pain in the butt  He also plays very rough. So ive been thinking, what sex of kitten should i get?? Or doesnt it matter. Like ive got 2 dogs a male and a female and im pretty sure if i brought a bitch into the house my bitch wouldnt be pleased but a dog she wouldnt have a problem with. Does it work the same with cats. Should i get a boy and hope that him and Marley become friends and they give the girls some peace. Or does it just not matter with cats.Ill also add that the oldest is 4, youngest 2.5.The kitten i would be getting would be 14weeks. I hope this makes sense lol

Amanda


----------



## Shell195

What a pretty kitty, gorgeous markings, whats her name then ?? Prissy, Kissy, macey, smutty, Rosie, Cant think of anymore at the min


----------



## Shell195

British short hair are quite gentle cats so I dont think it matters to much.If it was me I would go for a male to even up numbers LOL


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> anyway need help on names
> this might sound silly but as we have
> Misty
> Kizzy
> Lilly and
> Saffy
> id like something similar with a y and 5 letters, lol
> i will get pics up as soon as poss.
> she's really chunky and is massive comparedto mine i think she must be more than 6weeks and the ad must have been there for a while.


She absolutely gorgeous Rach! :2thumb: I really like her!

On the names front, most cats only hear the first syllable of their name and recognise that, so as you have 3 cats with a "i" sound, I would choose something different, maybe with an "e" or an "u".

I tested this theory with Merlin - if I called Merlin he came and if I called Merl he came, if I shouted Lin he didn't so it made sense to me, so I chose different sounding names for mine (Pasht, Merlin, Sorcha, Roscoe, Briagha etc) and the right cat always comes when I call.



Katiexx said:


> Not sure if it will work with cats but many many years ago when my dad used to breed staffordshire bull terriers, he always sold them (fully vaccinated,deflead,dewormed,) with a puppy pack & also gave a toy & blanket with them that smelt like home so that the transition was easier. (Before I get jumped on we are talking about twenty five-thirty years ago now. Don't worry we are not adding to the 'staffy problem'.)


I did that too. If a kitten was booked before it was ready to go I would get the owners to bring a blanket when they visited and leave it so they could take it home with them. If they forgot or weren't able to come back and visit before the kitten was ready, I sent it away with a blanket for the smell.




Shell195 said:


> British short hair are quite gentle cats so I dont think it matters to much.If it was me I would go for a male to even up numbers LOL


I agree with Shell - I would get a male. My friend who has a 16 year old Somali I bred bought a British boy about 4 years ago and he plagued her life to play, but she hated him because he was too rough. If you get a boy I would hope that your other boy will enjoy playing with him, cos boys "play", and then they'll leave your girls alone.


----------



## Titch1980

well my son Cameron just asked me what she was called, so i asked him what she should be called he made some silly names up and then said Ruby, i like Ruby.
so that's what she is going to be called


----------



## Esarosa

rach1980 said:


> well my son Cameron just asked me what she was called, so i asked him what she should be called he made some silly names up and then said Ruby, i like Ruby.
> so that's what she is going to be called



Oooo I've got a Ruby...she's a rat though so not to sure they'd get along










^ some pics of madam doing what she does best :roll:


----------



## Titch1980

awwww Ruby is asleep with our 4, im wondering if although she is so much bigger in size maybe she is younger than mine, just she acts differently and is not as playful :$ 
i suppose she could be from bigger parents and i guess this is what i get from not going to see her, but then again she came from a farm like misty so maybe there are a few cats, im rambling now, tiredness is kicking in,lol


----------



## feorag

I like Ruby - it's a lovely name and I *LOVE* your Ruby Katie - she just looks so sweet - I'd just want to cuddle her all day!!


----------



## freekygeeky

well ive managed to get the kittens to eat about a spoon of kitten meat, and some bits of chicken.. still Nothoing compared to what they used to eat...


----------



## feorag

I'm sure it'll settle down Gina - they're probably just missing their mum and siblings. I never had this problem with any of my kittens, but as I've said before pedigree kittens don't separate from their siblings (and in my case their mother, but some breeders do separate kittens from their mother when they are younger!) until they are 14 weeks and by then they are so self-sufficient they barely notice it. Your kittens are still so very young, so it's no wonder they're reacting like this at the separation.

However, they aren't going to starve themseves to death, I'm pretty certain of that! And they do have each other, so I'm sure it'll pass.


----------



## bampoisongirl

This is my first post on this thread, just thought ud like to see my two naughty boys!



XX


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous boys. I love the way the one outside the bag pokes his brother in the ear to get him to move:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... Bit of a problem (nothin serious) with Bindi... I don't blame her one bit for this because of how she had to fight for food before, but if I give her something extra tasty (chicken is one), she gets VERY defensive and growls at anything that moves near her mouth (including her tail, I might add). She won't let me near her chicken, either. How can I discourage this behavior?


----------



## Esarosa

Lovely video.

Not to sure what to suggest on the Bindi front :?

Libby has managed to get two of her stitches out..not 100% sure how. Phoned vets and got told until it starts weeping/opening more just to leave her....That instilled confidence. Can't believe she's managed to get them out. So upset & annoyed, tried everything to keep her still, prevent her jumping etc and apparantly i've still bloody failed.


----------



## Shell195

Katie dont worry to much about Libby.At our Sanctuary we spay a lot of cats and I have personally had a lot done, if they take out stitches its ok as long as the wound stays together. Our vet always says if its painful they wont run and jump so if they do its fine.One of mine was up a tree the day aftr a spay.Its great she has bounced back
Amalthea I wouldnt worry about Bundi, a lot of kittens do this but as they get older they outgrow it so dont worry about her.I find it rather cute actually.


----------



## Amalthea

It really is funny when she growls at her tail!! The other night, she was running around the kitchen with a big piece of chicken in her mouth trying to get away from it... She evn kept glancing behind her and the damned thing kept following her. *shakes head*  As long as it doesn't escalate into actual aggression, I'm not bothered. Thanks for the reassurance...

How about this for some great news... I weighed her today and... She weighs 455g!!!!!  I am so proud of her!! I think the last weigh in was incorrect, so we'll just say she was 260g when I got her and 455g now


----------



## Amalthea

My little bag of sugar  Am so proud!!!! Been playing with a ribbon with her and making her run in circles... *lol* Tis pretty funny when she gets dizzy 

Plus I wanted our 1000th post


----------



## Esarosa

Congrats on little Bindi's weight gain hun. Well Libby is alot quieter since she pulled her stitches out, so i'm presuming it's a little tender, not open though (touch wood coz now i've said that somethings bound to go pear shaped). Still eating and drinking okay & tarting herself over me for affection. Just hope she doesn't pull the last stitch out. She only had three in to start with.


----------



## Amalthea

I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry too much... I'm sure Libby will be fine  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> It really is funny when she growls at her tail!! The other night, she was running around the kitchen with a big piece of chicken in her mouth trying to get away from it... She evn kept glancing behind her and the damned thing kept following her. *shakes head*  As long as it doesn't escalate into actual aggression, I'm not bothered. Thanks for the reassurance...
> 
> How about this for some great news... I weighed her today and... She weighs 455g!!!!!  I am so proud of her!! I think the last weigh in was incorrect, so we'll just say she was 260g when I got her and 455g now


Firstly congrats on getting her up to that weight in such a short time and it does prove that she wasn't getting enough food where she was and would have never grown properly left where she was!!!

Secondly, like Shell says, I wouldn't worry too much about this sort of behaviour, loads of kittens go through it. I think it's just an instinct thing in them when they have food in their mouth to warn everyone to stay away, but they do outgrow it as they grown up. My Harry used to be dreadful if he got one of those very tiny stuffed mice in his mouth he would growl to the world to keep away from his kill and have a go at anyone who tried to take it from him, yet he is the gentlest of all our cats when taking treats - he _never_ snacks at it!

Bampoisongirl - great video !! :2thumb: And :welcome:

Katie, I'm not surprised she's worried at her stitches, but technically the vet is right - unless the wound opens up there's nothing they can do about it, so just keep an eye on how it's going. You've certainly got a handful there, I have to say!!! :whistling2:


----------



## stainthedane

My cats really talkitive and Prissy. Lol. 
So yesturday we bought her a prissy jeweled collar and leopard print toys and it suits her perfectly lol.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Katie, I'm not surprised she's worried at her stitches, but technically the vet is right - unless the wound opens up there's nothing they can do about it, so just keep an eye on how it's going. You've certainly got a handful there, I have to say!!! :whistling2:



I wouldn't mind, she understands the word 'No' most of the time now. But since she's been spayed it's like she has this vendetta against doing anything we want her to..like 'that'll serve you right for leaving me at the vets'.

Wouldn't mind yesterday when we took her the vet was like oh that looks really good, when I asked about removing the collar he said normally if they're gonna pull their stitches they do it within a day of getting home so should be fine now but keep the collar on till next week....:bash: Trust Libby eh :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx guys for the input  I'll just let her growl as much as she likes, then


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Respect her "possession"!! It's hers and she's not for sharing it!!!

I just love it when they do that - they're not the size of "two pennorth of copper" and they think they're like an elephant and can take on anything in defence of a piece of meat!


----------



## Titch1980

sooooooooooo who likes mi new siggy and mi new avi? 
awwwwwwwwwwwwww, lol
only one thats missing is the hamster


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> sooooooooooo who likes mi new siggy and mi new avi?
> awwwwwwwwwwwwww, lol
> only one thats missing is the hamster


I love it! I've been gonna do something like that for about 6 months or more and just never found the time to sit down and do it!!!


----------



## Titch1980

oh i wish i could do it,lol, i put a thread in off topic (very rare i visit there these days, lol) and lynettethebabe (i think is her username) offered to do it for me


----------



## Esarosa

Loving the new sig Rach, been trying to do one of mine for ages but can't find a way of fitting them all in without it taking half the screen up.


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely siggy!!!  I don't think I could make one for my lot *lol* Would have to be choosey about who got added to it


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Loving the new sig Rach, been trying to do one of mine for ages but can't find a way of fitting them all in without it taking half the screen up.


I use Photo Impact XL and you can 'stitch' photographs together, so I was just gonna select my fav photos of each of the animals and stitch them all together and then reduce the whole pitcture to a manageable size - one day!!!

In fact. I may very well do it this weekend - so there !!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

kittens still arent eating properly.
or drinking properly.

Zingi is getting on better, he seems scared of them to be honest! he doesnt hiss or growl any more. Ginger on the other hand still tries to kill them when they get to close (...in the same room!!) 
on the other hand... strudel (now meg) the tabby, is eating liek mad eating LOADS !! ... odd


----------



## Titch1980

got some pics last night to show the difference in size of Ruby and the kittens, and i came down this morning to find all 5 feeding from Saffy how sweet but battery had died  so couldnt take any pics
willupload the pics and put them on later


----------



## feorag

That's cats for you! Seize the day!! Opportunists all the way!! :lol2:

Well it's a lovely day today and I'm off to see my best friend's newest grandson who was born prem a month ago, weighing 5lb ½oz and who isn't even supposed to be here yet!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

as above im worried about tom
they stiill arent eating properly about 1 spoon a day each... nothing compapred to the 1 can ish each before. (+ munchies) 
they ate some chicken yetserday and a little bit of food today. i thouht i would buy some ''treats'' kitten milk and new munchies... scooby scoffed them down, tom wouldnt touch them.
someone was sick last night..
and tom has AWFUL diarreah (sp) really awful. and when i have wiped his bum (which i have needed to do) there had been litte spots of blood...

what to do?


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> as above im worried about tom
> they stiill arent eating properly about 1 spoon a day each... nothing compapred to the 1 can ish each before. (+ munchies)
> they ate some chicken yetserday and a little bit of food today. i thouht i would buy some ''treats'' kitten milk and new munchies... scooby scoffed them down, tom wouldnt touch them.
> someone was sick last night..
> and tom has AWFUL diarreah (sp) really awful. and when i have wiped his bum (which i have needed to do) there had been litte spots of blood...
> 
> what to do?



Take them to the vets. That's what I'd do personally but then i'm one to panic at changes in behaviour after what happened with Sophie. Sure Shell or Eileen will be along shortly with some more helpful advice though.


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Take them to the vets. That's what I'd do personally but then i'm one to panic at changes in behaviour after what happened with Sophie. Sure Shell or Eileen will be along shortly with some more helpful advice though.


See im normally the one to panic, but i do remember that when we got zinigi he has diarehha (sp) and we went to the vets ans iit ended u pbeing that he was a liittle stressed out with the new house.situation, and he got better quickly..
i am goign to woodgreen on sunday with them to gettheir first jabss...


----------



## Esarosa

Could be stress from losing their mum & siblings too soon possibly? Could you phone woodgreen up and see what they say? It's just the blood in the stools that would worry me a little. But i'm sure a few pages back someone said that can be normal providing it doesn't persist, so i'm not sure hun.


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Could be stress from losing their mum & siblings too soon possibly? Could you phone woodgreen up and see what they say? It's just the blood in the stools that would worry me a little. But i'm sure a few pages back someone said that can be normal providing it doesn't persist, so i'm not sure hun.


ill ring them up in a bit 
neither of them seem ''ill'' though, they are both still crazy!


----------



## freekygeeky

right ive rung up..
they said... starve tom for 12 hours then feed him just chicken for 2 days then wean him back mon to his food. they also said to not let them rome the house and maybe put them back in their cage again.. or restrct them some how.

gina


----------



## Shell195

Poor kitty. He may need a course of antibiotics if its a bacterial infection. I think I would starve him for 12 hours too then when you give him tiny bits of chicken put some LIVE natural yoghurt on it and some runny honey.The yoghurt adds good bacteria to the gut and the honey is a natural antiseptic and also makes it taste nice. Give a tiny spoonful of this a few times a day gradually increasing the amount then when ready gradually add his normal food to the mixture until he is back on his normal diet. Also if Scooby isnt eating properly I would give him the same treatment it wont do any harm


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Poor kitty. He may need a course of antibiotics if its a bacterial infection. I think I would starve him for 12 hours too then when you give him tiny bits of chicken put some LIVE natural yoghurt on it and some runny honey.The yoghurt adds good bacteria to the gut and the honey is a natural antiseptic and also makes it taste nice. Give a tiny spoonful of this a few times a day gradually increasing the amount then when ready gradually add his normal food to the mixture until he is back on his normal diet. Also if Scooby isnt eating properly I would give him the same treatment it wont do any harm


k thanky!
tom just went again, REALLY horrrifically smelly!
it was just runny poo, with a clear substance on it, with streaks of red..
its hirrble!!!
makes me gag... poor tom


----------



## feorag

That's exactly what I would have advised had I been in to read your post. Kitten are very 'enthusiastic' about the toilet at the best of times and when they have diarrhoea they tend to keep on pushing too hard and invariably can burst a blood vessel which is what _may_ be causing the blood you are seeing. Starve them and then feed them gently as advised and see if there is still bloody when the diarrhoea calms down.

And the pro-biotic yoghurt and honey will help loads too!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> That's exactly what I would have advised had I been in to read your post. Kitten are very 'enthusiastic' about the toilet at the best of times and when they have diarrhoea they tend to keep on pushing too hard and invariably can burst a blood vessel which is what _may_ be causing the blood you are seeing. Starve them and then feed them gently as advised and see if there is still bloody when the diarrhoea calms down.
> 
> And the pro-biotic yoghurt and honey will help loads too!! :2thumb:[/qu
> 
> 
> thank you
> i dont haveyougurt... but i have runny tescos honey....
> why honey?
> 
> thanky!


----------



## feorag

As Shell says, it's a natural antiseptic and it's good for them!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> As Shell says, it's a natural antiseptic and it's good for them!


kk


----------



## Titch1980

Ruby with the kittens


----------



## Amalthea

What gorgeous kittens!!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Aw bless she looks so settled already


----------



## Shell195

How cute she looks so settled and happy.At least when the babies go she will still have her foster mum and she will still have one baby to love:flrt:


----------



## Titch1980

im not sure those pics show just how much bigger she is than the others, i cant see her being only 6 weeks, also eileen i saw you saying something about eyes a few days ago her eyes are muddy colour at the min, what age would that roughly make her?


----------



## Titch1980

yes shell she is soooo chilled out too, its like nothing bother her.


----------



## feorag

Aww, they all look gorgeous together - what a fabulous photograph!

What I said about the eyes was that they begin to change colour at about 6 weeks, from blue to a muddy dirty brown and gradually the colour changes until they get their final colour (but not necessarily the depth of colour) when they're about 14 weeks.


----------



## Titch1980

oh so we cant tell how old she is by them? i will ring the lady i got her from


----------



## feorag

Not really - only if she was under 6/7 weeks old.

I had a bit of a stand-up row with a pet shop owner today! His window had a big sign in it "kittens wanted", so I just had to go in. He had 2 week black kittens in a pen, so I commented that they were a bit small and asked how old they were. He said they weren't small and they were 7 weeks old! I said that was too young and he said they were eating fine and he'd been selling kittens for 30 years!! So, out came the soapbox and I felt a lecture coming on!! :lol2:

By the time I'd finished he'd given up and shut up!! :lol2: but I still hated walking out the shop leaving those 2 week fellas behind!


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone. Had to drop Jasper my seal colour pointed mog off to see the vet this am(no appointments so if I write a history I can drop off and pickup later)His left eye looked like he had been punched in it.Started yesterday so I injected him with long acting Clamoxil (as per vet) and treated with drops but today its worse.His whole side of his face is swollen up(antibiotics in case its an abscess)I already have an appointment at 5.30 with Bambi she is having a routine check up as she is epileptic. Poor Jasper although he wasnt ill with it in anyway it looked horrible.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Jasper!! Hope the vets are able to sort it out...


----------



## Esarosa

Aw poor Jasper, hope he's okay.

Can I pick your brains by the way guys? Libby managed over night to pull her one remaining stitch out :roll:...is it common to have this many problems when a cats been spayed or is she just a swine? At the moment i'm watching her every waking hour, apart from when i have to do chores or nip to shops etc. Then she's in a secure room with no levels. And still manages to cause herself mischief. Touch wood wounds still together as I write, so fingers crossed.


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Shell - have you any news yet? Finger crossed.

Katie, some cats do and some cats don't, that's about all I can tell you!! :lol2:

However, I would suspect that if the wound is still clean, even with the remaining stitch out, she should be well on the way to recovery and hopefully it's unlikely that the wound will open as long as she doesn't go totally barmy!!!


----------



## Shell195

Just been and picked Jasper up, god what a mess. He thought it was an abscess so cut his conjucti(sp) to see if it was full of puss. He couldnt find any so he now thinks its cellulitis. They have shaved his eye area and he looks like hes been in boxing match.At least his eye is intact. I will load a pic in a bit


----------



## freekygeeky

wel..
i starved them..
and they have SCOFFED the chicken...
scobby is eatign to fast and gagging...
neither f them have done a poo today though...

but good news....
zingi and scooby and tom have finially been playing today  whooooooop

here are some pics.. sorry for the not so great focus!

p.s 

scooby is still fluffy but not ''long haired'' so maybe a fluffy cat?
p.s eyes... any clue yet?

pp.s what you think of the cat post thingy?



Right here it is..

dont look at the mess!





































































































im so so so so so glad they are now getting on!
ginger still wants to kill them lol!


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Just been and picked Jasper up, god what a mess. He thought it was an abscess so cut his conjucti(sp) to see if it was full of puss. He couldnt find any so he now thinks its cellulitis. They have shaved his eye area and he looks like hes been in boxing match.At least his eye is intact. I will load a pic in a bit




Bless him. Hope he's feeling okay otherwise.


----------



## Shell195

Hes very wobbly as they sedated him


----------



## freekygeeky

bumpy for the piccy!


----------



## feorag

Shell - so sorry to hear about Jasper - hope he's OK - poor soul!

Gina - those kittens look absolutely great and it's lovely that the older boys are relaxing about them now. As far as eye colour goes, still a bit too soon to tell - I woudl hazard a guess that they will turn out green though, cos they're paler than muddy brown which usually signals an amber or orange eye.


----------



## Shell195

Gina lovely photos, they are loving their new cat tree:2thumb:
As promised pics of poor Jasper


----------



## Shell195

Her has horrible liquid dripping out of his eye and running off his nose.The vet says its because of the pressure.If hes no better by the weekend he has to go back. He appears well in himself but he is a slightly brain damaged cat so maybe hes not noticed


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Shell - so sorry to hear about Jasper - hope he's OK - poor soul!
> 
> Gina - those kittens look absolutely great and it's lovely that the older boys are relaxing about them now. As far as eye colour goes, still a bit too soon to tell - I woudl hazard a guess that they will turn out green though, cos they're paler than muddy brown which usually signals an amber or orange eye.



kk thankyou


----------



## freekygeeky

p.s what about scoobys fluffyyynesssss...
also this is goign to sound odd...
i dont like '''squashed face cats''..... and dad recons they will have them... im worrie.d. lol of corse it doesnt really matter... ut they do have odd faces/noses....mayeb its beacuse im used to zingis long straight nose..


----------



## Shell195

Gina I dont see anything other than kitten fur and normal noses.All babies have rounder cuter faces than adults. Must admit though that Zingi has a very long nose. This is a squashed face:lol2:
Herbie my old Persian (RIP)











Bailey my young Persian


----------



## Titch1980

ooooooooh shell they are both gorgeous


----------



## Shell195

Both rescues and neither cost me a penny to buy. Sadly Herbie had to be put to sleep not long after my other old Persian Porche so I needed another 2nd chance Persian as to many go into rescue. Bailey is an angel but these cats are so high maintenance:flrt:


----------



## Titch1980

awww i want one hehe


----------



## Shell195

Dennis my Sphynx kitten can come home on the 15/16 November Im so excited now:2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

yeay!!!!!!! then i can come and pinch bailey?????


----------



## Shell195

No no no I love my Silly Billy Bailey he follows me round every morning when Im outside cleaning dog poo and washing the flags. He loves his Mummy and comes for cuddles in bed:flrt: If you really want one just check out Free ads, Bailey was only 9 months old when I got him .He was really badly matted and entire so I had to pay to get him sorted but he was Free to good home in Halifax


----------



## Titch1980

ahhh ok will do after xmas, are they prone to illness or anything? will have to research them then ill definately be looking hehe


----------



## Shell195

No mine have been fine but you have to watch out as a lot have really bad litter tray problems ie wont use one.Porche would pee in any small container without spilling a drop even a bottle cap, and Herbie was a nightmare he would not poo in a tray, anywhere but:whip: Need to groom twice a day too, Baileys coat hasnt finished growing back yet but he adores being brushed


----------



## Titch1980

i think id enjoy having to brush them every day to be honest, lol
i hope i can find a blue one, lol


----------



## Shell195

Herbie was Blue and Bailey is Blue smoke


----------



## feorag

Rachael, I think more persians than any other breed end up in rescues. Mainly because of their tendency to have litter tray problems and because their owners don't realise just how much grooming they need and let them become so matted they end up having to be clipped out like Shell's did.


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Gina lovely photos, they are loving their new cat tree:2thumb:
> As promised pics of poor Jasper


 Did you see poor Jaspers eye


----------



## Amalthea

POOR JASPER!!!! *gentle kisses for the poorly pusskins*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

omg Jasper's eye :eek4: that looks awful, poor fella. healing vibes on their way` to him! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

OMG!







Shell - that is just awful. I'm so sorry I missed it last night. You were on the end of a page and when I logged on there were 2 pages after you, so I totally missed it!

How is he today? Poor, poor boy that looks dreadful, but it is quite comforting that he was still eating and appeared to be unconcerned about it - but the mind boggles at how!!


----------



## Titch1980

hiya eileen well i have 3 messy buggers that wont go in litter tray here so i dont mind that, and i would enjoy the grooming


----------



## Shell195

Jasper still looks the same this morning but yet again he doesnt seem bothered. Without being rude Jasper is a bit slow as his mum in her panic attacked him when he was newborn and gouged the top of his head (The dog warden put the 2 newborn kittens in the cattrap to catch their feral Mum, stupid woman)I do wonder if this is why he shows no reaction. The vet commented how placid he was, poor boy. The vet says cellulitis can be caused by a small scratch. My ex husband was in hospital years ago with cellulitis in his arm tissue and it was very painful.(Shame, not)


----------



## Shell195

Rach Bailey is 100% perfect using his tray so not all Persians are this way inclined but I would say a high percentage are


----------



## Shell195

Just been on Preloved checking out Persians for Rach. Oh my god Im horrified.The amount of supposedly rescue ones that have been abused and matted.The rescuers then go on to say they have had them clipped and they are now mended then say entire, proven and good for breeding, or a pair of siblings, must go together as they are a breeding pair. These people make me sick there are to many other poorcats to mention,:devil::devil::devil: Found a nice pair but a bit far away from Rach though

For Sale 
*chas and dave lovable persians*

 
[View full size]​ 
*Details*

Type: Private Advert Price: £200 Updated: More than 21 days ago

*Description*

due to allergy we have to let this beautiful couple go to a good home


----------



## Titch1980

awww thanks shell


----------



## feorag

I know what you mean Shell. Loads of people "rescue" cats and then sell them on. It makes me sick!

Poor Jasper, brain damaged or not that looks ghastly!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh god Jaspers eye looks horrific. Poor luv.



Gina....can I steal this one please?


freekygeeky said:


>


I don't see why your dad thinks they will have squashed faces looking at that though? I suppose if you're comparing to Zingi who my other half said looked 'chiseled' :lol2:


----------



## TheTimeChamber

Nothing worse than having your cat in the vets all week because of bladder problems


----------



## Shell195

TTC my heart goes out to you.I lost a cat to bladder problems many years ago. He kept developing stones and refused to eat anything.He had 2 operations and was at home on a drip but eventually the toxins built up and he started to convulse and was put to sleep to save further suffering. He was a gorgeous cat to. Hope your puss only has mild symptoms though as its quite common especially in male cats


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Oh god Jaspers eye looks horrific. Poor luv.
> 
> 
> 
> Gina....can I steal this one please?
> 
> 
> I don't see why your dad thinks they will have squashed faces looking at that though? I suppose if you're comparing to Zingi who my other half said looked 'chiseled' :lol2:


lol.. your welcome.. when can youcome?
do you like a kittens with VERY annoying meows... lol
or ones who liek to trip you up?
or eat your toes, or climb your legs... lol
hehe

thanky!!!


----------



## TheTimeChamber

Shell195 said:


> TTC my heart goes out to you.I lost a cat to bladder problems many years ago. He kept developing stones and refused to eat anything.He had 2 operations and was at home on a drip but eventually the toxins built up and he started to convulse and was put to sleep to save further suffering. He was a gorgeous cat to. Hope your puss only has mild symptoms though as its quite common especially in male cats


It is apparently some mucal bulid up in the bladder, blocking it...


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> lol.. your welcome.. when can youcome?
> do you like a kittens with VERY annoying meows... lol
> or ones who liek to trip you up?
> or eat your toes, or climb your legs... lol
> hehe
> 
> thanky!!!


That just sounds like Libby :razz: She still hasn't got her adult meow in yet either, still sounds like a kitten, just louder than when we got her :lol2:


TheTimeChamber I hope your cat pulls through and is okay. These creatures do like to worry their owners don't they :roll:


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> That just sounds like Libby :razz: She still hasn't got her adult meow in yet either, still sounds like a kitten, just louder than when we got her :lol2:


hehe:flrt:


----------



## linda.t

my 2 getting closer mind u i think i have been so lucky that they have gotten on with each other from day one.









and poppy messing around








and posing


----------



## Esarosa

linda.t said:


> my 2 getting closer mind u i think i have been so lucky that they have gotten on with each other from day one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and poppy messing around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and posing



awww what gorgeous cats


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely puds!!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

how are the poorly kitties today? i am sending healing vibes to eyes and bladders.

fidget went for her second set of jabs last night as she hasn't sneezed for a while, she was very brave, not a miaow from her! :2thumb:

the vet said exactly what you very helpful ladies told me about the flu virus! thanks again for your advice! :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Well the swelling round Jaspers eye has reduced a bit but his eye now looks sore inside(at least I can now see a glint of a blue eye, poor boy). I will see how it is in the morning as our vets are open 10 til 12 on Sundays so if its not improved more I will take him back for a check up. TTC how is your poor hospitalised cat with the poorly bladder?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

poor jasper, give him a hug from me!


----------



## Andy b 1

my cats are legends


----------



## freekygeeky

just got a call from woodgreen. my friedn didnt collect minu so they have stopped ''holding'' her... and someone is takign her tommorrow. and beacuse of the data protection act, they cant even give my email addy to them..  im so upset


----------



## Andy b 1

why didnt they collect her?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh no! your friend will be gutted.


----------



## palomine

so upset. scared senseless for results. my favourite favourite baby..alfie a 2yr old laperm who is my world has been ill lately. looking poss for FELV. him and sister getting tested 1st then the other 2. he's only one very ill. feel so sorry for him. he's a shadow of his normal self. had too many losses in family in last year.


----------



## Shell195

They were quick getting her spayed and vaccinated theyve only had her 5 minutes


----------



## Shell195

Oh Palomine Im so sorry about your baby. When you bought them from the breeder where they vaccinated against FELV Do your cats go outside in the garden? Are they sending away the test or doing an inhouse snap test?


----------



## Esarosa

palomine said:


> so upset. scared senseless for results. my favourite favourite baby..alfie a 2yr old laperm who is my world has been ill lately. looking poss for FELV. him and sister getting tested 1st then the other 2. he's only one very ill. feel so sorry for him. he's a shadow of his normal self. had too many losses in family in last year.



Bless him, fingers crossed the results don't show FELV, and he gets better :grouphug:


Does seem pretty sudden doesn't it Shell. Unless they aren't spaying/vaccinating her but sending her out with vouchers?


----------



## Shell195

A bit dangerous if they do. I always thought that Woodgreen were a top rehoming centre but after listening to Gina Im not so sure


----------



## palomine

i got him and his sister at 9 wks. not vacc for it no. and they're house cats. my 11 month old laperm boy had couple of 'issues' after i got him and am wondering if its him that has brought it in the house. i also have my wee gorgeous blind girl but all ok apart from alfie. vet said not to worry about vacc as not showing or letting them out door. i vet nursed so know what outcome can be.


----------



## palomine

will be inhouse test to start with. wont hold back as all insured. surely life cant be this cruel to me again? 2 cats (old age), a dog, my horse and just weeks ago my dad passed. cant take a lot more. not alfie!!


----------



## Shell195

They can actually be in transition with FELV. At our sanctuary we had a pair of sisters brought in. 1 was neg and one was positive.The positive one actually overcame it in 3 months but never showed any symptoms.She was in kitten so we had her spayed and kittens sadly aborted in case they actually had the virus. Fingers crossed for you and your babies. When will you get the results


----------



## palomine

not sure if i'll get results that day initially or not. he does have good few symptoms. rest have been a bit off but recovered well enough. hope to know more monday


----------



## Shell195

Hopefully its a different virus and he will recover soon.If its an inhouse snap test should have results in less than 15 minutes. Please keep us informed. I and I would imagine everyone else will be keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## palomine

thanks guys. wouldn't have got through the last year without alfie. there's always one eh? he's something else. always looks out for me and lets me know if somethings wrong in house or wi rest of animals. wierd but so true


----------



## palomine

here he is...


----------



## Shell195

Hes beautiful. Big hugs for you and Alfie :grouphug:


----------



## palomine

this is his wee sister cody









Blind girl willo










and loui...mmmm say nothing lol


----------



## Shell195

They are all gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## palomine

and totally mad loveable lol..bravest one is willo....cody as a kitten ran so fast round house she mis judged a doorway and ran head 1st into it, giving nasal, cheek and eye socket fractures and bleeding in the brain....nearly died but 4 days later was off again full speed.!!!!! what's she like


----------



## Titch1980

well cat people, i have had a crap day today  this afternoon my cooker set on fire and had to call fire brigade. Worst thing is ive only had it a couple of bloody months, darent sleep  
oh and i got the blame my dear dear OH was at the shop when it happened, of course it was all my fault.


----------



## feorag

palomine said:


> i got him and his sister at 9 wks. not vacc for it no. and they're house cats. my 11 month old laperm boy had couple of 'issues' after i got him and am wondering if its him that has brought it in the house. i also have my wee gorgeous blind girl but all ok apart from alfie. vet said not to worry about vacc as not showing or letting them out door. i vet nursed so know what outcome can be.


I'd be surprised if your LaPerm brought it in as both his parents should have been tested before mating - of course that does depend on where you got him from? Not all breeders test if they own both parents.



Shell195 said:


> They can actually be in transition with FELV. At our sanctuary we had a pair of sisters brought in. 1 was neg and one was positive.The positive one actually overcame it in 3 months but never showed any symptoms.She was in kitten so we had her spayed and kittens sadly aborted in case they actually had the virus. Fingers crossed for you and your babies. When will you get the results


Yes, I've come across this too Shell. A positive test followed in 3 months by a negative. I've also known of someone go to hell and back to find out that her first test was a false-positive.

Rach - sorry to hear about your grotty day! Hope you're feeling better tomorrow!


----------



## Amalthea

GRGEOUS CURLY PUDS!!!!! *wants to snuggle 'em*

Awww Rach!! Sorry for the crap day {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Well got up this morning and Jaspers eye can be seen. Most of the swelling has vanished.Ive put eye drops in as it looks a bit sore. Thank god for that poor boy. He must have felt a bit strange as he has been demanding cuddles(not him at all). Sorry about your day Rach I hope there wasnt to much damage. Any news on the house yet??


----------



## feorag

Shell - that's excellent news! :2thumb: I'm made up for you!!

Well I'm off in a wee while on a jewellery course -gonna learn how to make a crochet shell necklace this time!


----------



## abijoshwalker

hi everyone how are you all!!


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news, Shell!!!! 

Oooh!! Sounds fun, Eileen!!!  Am busily crafting for a Christmas rat market.... Cards, etc. Sick of Christmas cards already! *lol*

Am doing pretty good, Abi (or Josh?)  And yourself?


----------



## abijoshwalker

its abi ..... josh is my son lol glad your ok have you been up 2 much?


----------



## abijoshwalker

oh and im great thanks !!:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Abi it is  Am up geting ready for a trip to the inlaws... Gotta pack up my little foster kitten, as well. Got no motivation!! *lol*


----------



## Titch1980

hiya no not any damage only to the cooker and my nerves, the house stinks of smoke and i cant go in the kitchen without feeling sick and crying


----------



## freekygeeky

well the two just had their first set of jabs.
poor things!
i went to see minu  made me cry, she definatly rememeberd me though.

will miss her.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Palomine, your cats are gorgeous! I hope Alfie recovers, healing vibes are on their way to him.

Shell, that's great news about jasper's eye, more healing vibes also on their way as you can never have too many!

Rach, sorry about your cooker, i think you deserve a take away tonight!!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## freekygeeky

freekygeeky said:


> well the two just had their first set of jabs.
> poor things!
> i went to see minu  made me cry, she definatly rememeberd me though.
> 
> will miss her.




p.s me and my dada founda cat at woodgreen that was AMAZING
HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEE cat bigger than ginger! not fat but fullof muscle! only one eye and a bengal cross...i think its crossed with a lion.. seriously!


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> Well I'm off in a wee while on a jewellery course -gonna learn how to make a crochet shell necklace this time!


:blush: Oops! Wrong Sunday - it's next Sunday. I went all the way there and the place was shuttered up! Daft me! :lol2:

Rach, I'm so sorry about your situation. Hope you cheer up, but it'll likely take ages for that horrible smokey smell to go away!


----------



## abijoshwalker

heya everyone!! how is everyone today?
ive had a busy day been here there and everywhere!!


----------



## Amalthea

Bet you felt silly, eh, Eileen!!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Sure did - I couldn't believe it when I pulled up and the shutters were down. Had to phone Barry to check for me! Have no idea why I thought it was yesterday - just had that date stuck in my head and didn't even bother checking it!! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

I've been known to do the exact same thing


----------



## palomine

update on Alfie...he's had bloods done today for FELV. so worried. it'll be few days till i get them. temp still up with glands too and still under the weather. all cats glands are up in house. scared senseless!!! will post results when i know.


----------



## Shell195

When I used to take my pup to Dogtraining I did the same thing. I only remembered that they said they would be shut when I got there:blush: Glad Im not alone:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Palomine, dosesnt sound like Felv to me.Not all cats would be showing symptoms like yours are doing. I wouldnt worry to much(I know its easy for me to say as they arent mine) Sounds like a virus but not this one. Fingers crossed and big hugs for you and your cute kittys(((((((((((grouphug))))))))))))))


----------



## diamondlil

Fingers crossed for your cats, palomine


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Palomine, dosesnt sound like Felv to me.Not all cats would be showing symptoms like yours are doing. I wouldnt worry to much(I know its easy for me to say as they arent mine) Sounds like a virus but not this one. Fingers crossed and big hugs for you and your cute kittys(((((((((((grouphug))))))))))))))


Tend to agree here Shell, but my fingers are crossed anyway - I know what this "waiting game" is like and it's just the pits!!

Like I said though, as they are pedigree cats, they _should_ have been tested for FeLV before mating, so I doubt that it will be this.


----------



## abijoshwalker

hi everyone i have a cat called tia he is a boy but its a long story he is black and white 
and i have just got a new kitten 2 days ago who is 8 weeks old he is plane black but we havent got a name yet im no expert on cats my oh is more of a cat expert then me i have no idea really !!


----------



## Amalthea

Awww... Your puds are in my thoughts Palomine. I hope it isn't anything too serious!

Would love to see pics, Abi


----------



## Kimmy173

I tried reading the whole thread but there's a lot of pages there lol. wow

Well I'm Kim  I have one tom tuxedo called Sparkie. I'm trying to get a picture for you now. He's around 17years old but still acting like a kitten so we should have a good few more years with him yet. 

We still had our golden cockerspaniel when we got Sparkie, he was our cousin's first litter between his two cats so we had one as he couldn't find good enough families for the kittens and trusted us. Trigger (the golden cockerspaniel) grew up with cats and kittens before we had him so there wasn't a problem.

We had to have Trigger put down in 2000 and Sparkie was in a flux for a good amount of time, obviously since birth practically he'd known and had Trigger there and suddenly he was gone. It took I think 6 or 7 months for him to start playing again and after that he seemed to be fine. 

And now he's wonderful, loving and funny and always chasing your ankles when you go up the stairs. 

Got some photos:




























And this was trigger RIP


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi has an appt at the vets this evening, so hopefully we can find out why her belly is so big!!! Really am worried about it. Am also a bit worried about the vet's reaction when I explain her history...

Sparkie is lovely!! And looking damned good for his age!  Poor lad losing his best friend a few years ago... That'd be hard for any of us... RIP Trigger.


----------



## Titch1980

went to see the lady selling the house this morning, she said she wouldnt discuss it with me i had to go through estate agent and shut the door in my face, estate agent says she still hasnt made a decision so we offered on another property in same street and have a viewing on another one tomorrow. 
my head is just in bits i feel like going to the middle of a huge field and just screaming from the bottom of my lungs.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Bindi has an appt at the vets this evening, so hopefully we can find out why her belly is so big!!! Really am worried about it. Am also a bit worried about the vet's reaction when I explain her history...


Fingers crossed for Bindi - I can't remember reading anything about her having a big belly! Does it feel hard or soft? I would be very concerned if it was soft (like feeling a hot water bottle) cos that would indicate fluid, which is very worrying. Do let us know what the result is please!

Kimmy I'm loving your Sparkie, especially the little black bit on his nose to follow his patterning!!!

Rach - I hope you like this house you're going to look at and I hope you buy it so you can tell that woman to get lost. What a cheek!! Maybe she doesn't want to move now, but she could at least be honest and straight and tell you so!!


----------



## Titch1980

she lives next door eileen, she bought it for her mum and now her mum is in a home, so thats why she's selling it. 
im blooming fed up


----------



## Amalthea

At the moment her belly is quite hard, but sometimes it's a bit softer. Maybe all the worry was in my head and I never posted about it. *oops* I have spoken to a couple people about it, though... I just don't understand it, cuz she's been wormed (unless she has tapeworms, as well, cuz I don't think panacur treats tapeworm infestations). And I am going to a new vet with her, cuz I haven't been happy with my "normal" vet the last few times we've been. So more worry! I was told this one is very good, though, so we'll see.


----------



## Amalthea

And she doesn't seem to be developing muscle mass in her little legs... I don't know how they are able to hold her up!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Eek didn't know Bindi had an enlarged tummy  Fingers crossed it's something easily treated hun.


----------



## diamondlil

Here's a giant cat that visited us for an evening, it was all matted and I would have kept it if I could, but we never saw him again








This is Bob the fostercat waiting to watch snakies being fed, he hides in the boys' bedroom 23 hours a day








This is Ralph, a stray girl my boys took in while I was on nightshifts, 'ralph' is the noise she makes and the boys thought she was a he and wouldn't change her name








And these are the ninja kittens, would you believe these innocent girls stole a defrosting mouse this morning and were fighting over it?


----------



## Shell195

That large white cat looks like a Pedigree Mainecoon or a Norwegian Forest cat. Maybe he was lost? Your other cats are beautiful. Why do you call Bob a foster cat ?? Does it not belong to you then?? Loving Ralph(she looks like my old cat Spooky) and those terrible twins how cute:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I never knew about Bindi either, hope its only gas or worms. Fingers crossed for you. Any photos of her??


----------



## feorag

Amalthea - I'm certain that Panacur does treat tapeworms. Hope she's OK!

Shell I was thinking that cat looked like a ****, Wegie or even a Turk - all of which are large breeds. :2thumb:

Hope you like that house Rach!!


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi is very gassy!!! I hope it's just that!

I promise to get some more pics up of her today when Gary brings home the card reader (he took it to work with him, the doofus).

I love the giant mystery cat!!! I'd say a main ****, as well. Gorgeous!


----------



## diamondlil

The giant cat was in a terrible state, thin under that coat and matted, but the sweetest thing ever. He insisted on going out and I didn't have litter trays or I'd have taken him to the vets the next day to get him checked for a microchip. For weeks my boys and I kept an eye out for him.
Bob is really my brother's cat, but he moved to a no-pets lease flat. I'd lost my beloved cats to old age and was determined I could never replace them, until Bob had nowhere to live........hence he's Bob the fostercat, with the premise that my bro can have him back at any time if he moves to a more suitable place. 
Ralph was abandoned when a neighbour moved out, her sister was taken in by another neighbour and the boys got Ralph without me knowing. She has some issues, and was very nasty with my (completely cat-friendly) dog at first, only drinks out of a dripping tap and can only be stroked for a short time before she gets stressed, although she gives me kisses every morning.
The ninja kittens are from the stables where I go riding, after adopting the 2 adult cats I gave in and realised I'm not suited to be without cats in my life.


----------



## Amalthea

The mystery cat looks exactly like a white version of our Chester, who was a main **** cross


----------



## Kimmy173

Amalthea said:


> Sparkie is lovely!! And looking damned good for his age!  Poor lad losing his best friend a few years ago... That'd be hard for any of us... RIP Trigger.


Thank you. It's always nice to hear that our pets are well looked after. Our vet didn't believe that our budgie lived til 13 years old lol we went in to have Sparkie checked over for something or other and we'd just lost our budgie that week so we were saying can he do a PM and he asked how old our budgie was and we said 13 and he was like... no... really. How old? lol apparently they live until about 8/9 latest lol so we may have had the oldest budgie  Trigger was 19 I think when we had to put him down. 



feorag said:


> Kimmy I'm loving your Sparkie, especially the little black bit on his nose to follow his patterning!!!


thanks  I love his purdy face  he's my lil star. 

As for the maine ****. I love them  They're my favourite domestic cat. My friend in America has a kitten called Gizmo, I'll get some pics up for you. He's lovely.

Got some pics now.. lookin at him now I'm not sure he's maine **** 100% but I think he's got a lot in him. 

its not letting me upload them so ill wait til later


----------



## Twiisted

elle1331 said:


> this is poly-lot when we first got her. She was tiny and although she as too young to be take away from her mother (vets advice) and as we had so may troublesome nights with her she is now the most loveable loud wee thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is her strange but cute wee feet lol
> she has a condition called polydactyl, but im sure there is something strange with her because she never shuts up. She cries all day and all night and as soon as you open the fridge or cupboards she goes off on one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poly playing in the garden lol
> 
> I have another cat called Willow and she is my baby, she was my first animal after leaving home and she is the most grumpiest cat i have ever met. She wont come inside the house ad lives in the front garden and bats at the window when she wants food or a pet. She is 11 and when she feels like it will still act like a kitten playing. Her and poly-lot dont get on much because the kitten is too fast and naughty and willow has to put her i her place. Any way here is Willow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks like she wants to eat my face and is not at all happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just about to pounce on poly lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not impressed


My fav kitty so far... I LOOOVE white kittykins :flrt:


----------



## Titch1980

i have a dilemma and im not sure what to do, maybe someone here can help.
this morning taking the kids to school, knowing what a cat lover i am i was asked to take in a cat and im thinking about taking her to rehome her cos i know if i dont she will just end up going to anyone, she is apparently 10yrs old and has been spayed etc. i said i had to talk to Craig first but i just know he will say no at least not til we move. 
apparently he used to belong to the lady who asked me when she lived in her bungalow, when she moved out (to let it out) the old man next door took her on, but now he has died and the cat is stuck in her kitchen. 
help please?


----------



## diamondlil

rach1980 said:


> i have a dilemma and im not sure what to do, maybe someone here can help.
> this morning taking the kids to school, knowing what a cat lover i am i was asked to take in a cat and im thinking about taking her to rehome her cos i know if i dont she will just end up going to anyone, she is apparently 10yrs old and has been spayed etc. i said i had to talk to Craig first but i just know he will say no at least not til we move.
> apparently he used to belong to the lady who asked me when she lived in her bungalow, when she moved out (to let it out) the old man next door took her on, but now he has died and the cat is stuck in her kitchen.
> help please?


Don't ask me, I'd be no help saying 'take it in!' How about an advert in the classified section here, in case a forum member can take her?


----------



## Titch1980

this is the thing, i know she will more likely be sent to whoever will take her first if i dont take her and try and find her a home :'(


----------



## Amalthea

I hate when you are put in that position, Rach... It's happened to me so many times  And I tend to take it and rehome myself...



Well, back and the vet thinks her big belly is due to the fact she didn't get any of the good bacteria from her Mom. So Bindi now has a course of probiotics and special food to try and increase her body weight. Plus is being wormed again. £40 later... OWIE!! She's totally worth it though!!


And she weighs.........

.....


......



.......



*540g!!!! *


----------



## Amalthea

Also... I doubt any of you could help with this, but is there any other way to get the "Hill's perscription diet i/d with chicken feline" (wow what a mouthful!!)?? It's quite dear and the vet has said it should help putting weight on her


----------



## freekygeeky

well scooby and tom are now much better have soild poos and eating better! whoooopp!! i printed of some pics io took today... and my they have cahnegd so much its crazy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> That's great news!!!



hehe!!


----------



## diamondlil

Amalthea said:


> Also... I doubt any of you could help with this, but is there any other way to get the "Hill's perscription diet i/d with chicken feline" (wow what a mouthful!!)?? It's quite dear and the vet has said it should help putting weight on her


And the vet sells it? Honestly, have a look at the ingredients and work out how much of it a cat really needs. Can you get chicken and rabbit portions minced up finely for her?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, the vet sells it... For three TINY tins (each tin is about 2 meals for her... and she's having about 4 meals a day) cost just over £2... 

On the side it says:

A reduced fat, highly degestible food with prebiotic fiber sources or better digestion and rapid relief from vomiting and diarrhoea.

The vet said it should help with her gassiness...

Will type out all the info now:

Perscription diet is a complete dietetic pet food for the reduction of acute intestinal absorptive disorders in cats. This dietetic food has an increased level of electrolytes, highly digestible ingredients.

Ingredients: Meat and animal derivatives (min. chicken 10%), cereals, oils and fats, derivatives of vegitable origin, minerals. Highly degestible ingredients: liver, chicken, pork, rice, maize starch, rice flour.

Average analysis: Protien 9.2%, Fat 5.5%, Fiber 0.2%, Ash 1.9%, Moisture 75.8%, Sodium 0.08%, Potassium 0.27%


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> Also... I doubt any of you could help with this, but is there any other way to get the "Hill's perscription diet i/d with chicken feline" (wow what a mouthful!!)?? It's quite dear and the vet has said it should help putting weight on her



that's great news that she is ok!!! i agree tho can you do food for her yourself? cook her some rice and chicken? i'm cooking for wiz (he's a jack russel) cos he can't have dog food cos he's got kidney disease.....some pet food places sell hill's but not sure about the prescription ones......


----------



## Shell195

Personally for cats with tummy troubles we use cooked chicken(shredded or minced) with Live Probiotic yoghurt and honey all mixed up.Been using it for years and it works.It was our vets who told us to use this instead of ID diet. Its brought many a runty kitten back up to good health and its a fraction of the price of ID diet. Only use it until you are happy with her progress and then you can gradually mix in her normal kitten food until totally back on a normal diet
Our vet advises rice isnt good for cats


----------



## Amalthea

Right... Will speak to Gary about it and see what he says... It just seems like a hell of a lot to be spending for just over a day's worth of meals. Thanx guys!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Personally for cats with tummy troubles we use cooked chicken(shredded or minced) with Live Probiotic yoghurt and honey all mixed up.Been using it for years and it works.It was our vets who told us to use this instead of ID diet. Its brought many a runty kitten back up to good health and its a fraction of the price of ID diet. Only use it until you are happy with her progress and then you can gradually mix in her normal kitten food until totally back on a normal diet
> Our vet advises rice isnt good for cats



i didnt have honesy or yogurt! lol.
but the starve for 12 hours, feed for 3 days on chicken worked for me, and they went crazyyy over it!
no more blood no more runny poos... purrrrr fect... hehe


----------



## Amalthea

She doesn't have runny poos at all... But she does fart an awful lot (classy bird) and her belly is so big! The vet also said that she may just end up having a big tummy her whole life, cuz her digestion may not be perfect due to her rough start...


----------



## diamondlil

Have you tried grapefruit seed extract in her water? Might help, it tames my tummy so I add it to all the pets' water once a month or so


----------



## Amalthea

Never even heard of it, to be honest! *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

well i just took some pics.. and very nearly weeeeeed myself.. LOL... tom is so funny!!

i also took some cute ones!

''i will use jack as a pillow!''









''sleeepy sleepy ickle babies''

























''someone is going to have a sore neck!''









LMAO










*runs to the toilet!!*


----------



## feorag

diamondlil said:


> And the vet sells it? Honestly, have a look at the ingredients and work out how much of it a cat really needs. Can you get chicken and rabbit portions minced up finely for her?


I/d diet is a very concentrated diet, which means a little gives a lot more nutrition than normal tinned food, so working out what a cat needs isn't the answer. I/d was developed for very sick and post-op animals where they have no appetite, but must eat. So they eat a very small amount of this and it feeds them eveything they need. There isn't anything like i/d on the market to just go out and buy, but I think Whiskas do their own variation - again to buy from a vet. Amalthea, I'm not sure whether you can buy it over the internet - why don't you check out some veterinary supply sites?

However, I would agree with the vet, given the size of Bindi, optimum food is the answer. She'll still have a tiny stomach and small amounts of highly nutritious and easily digestible food will be better for her. However, I thought you were giving her a pro-biotic? Maybe not!


----------



## Esarosa

The I/d stuff although expensive really is fantastic. We used the canine version on Lady after she was attacked last year and I really do believe it made such a difference.


----------



## Amalthea

I gave her some probiotic when we first got her... Didn't realise I had to continue it for so long. Will stick to the i/d stuff, then. I don't mind giving it to her, but it just seems like she's going to go through it so quickly!! Will have a nosey round the tinternet tomorrow to see if I can buy it that way.


----------



## Kimmy173

This is the maine **** of my friends in america. Is he a maine ****? He's still a kitten but as big as her fully grown cats.


----------



## Shell195

Yes he is a Mainecoon and some of them grow huge.Hes a very beautiful kitten:flrt:


----------



## feorag

He looks like a Maine ****, but doesn't have a particularly good muzzle from those photographs.

Maine ***** have to have a very square, boxy like muzzle. Sorry it's a small photograph, but this is a female bred by my friend in Sheffield (I went to America with her to select this cat's mother, from Phoenix and father from Orlando). As a female she has a really strong muzzle.










The general quote among **** breeders is "if it hasn't got a square muzzle, then it's a moggie" - good guide I think, cos the square muzzle is what really differentiates the cat from other cats.


----------



## Shell195

I must get new photos of my Coony boy Elmo .He has just thrown his coat like never before, hes lost his mane and tail.All I can presume is this is his adult moult I think hes 3/4 years old (will find his registration papers and check) He has a very square boxy muzzle He looks very odd without his fluffy bits


----------



## Kimmy173

Will he grow into a muzzle? Or is this it now and he'll just get bigger? Is it possible then that he's maine **** bred with something else?

He was a barn cat and they gave my friend him because the kittens lived outside and kept getting run over or ran away so they said to give the kittens a better chance of living to give them away so she was given him. 

Lucky if you ask me because he's gorgeous, he was neutered when I was over there a few weeks ago, they didn't castrate him, just snipped his tubes.


----------



## Amalthea

Why the hell would they get him vasectomised instead of neutered???


----------



## Kimmy173

Amalthea said:


> Why the hell would they get him vasectomised instead of neutered???


 
this is what i didnt understand. they went in to get him neutered. and then when we got him home he still had his giblets and there were two tiny holes where they'd just gone in and out. They were hoping it'd calm him down as well because he is so playful and they wanted him to calm a bit, knowing neautering helps some, and hes still lively and everything andi said its becaue hes still producing the testosterone. 

but i didnt know if it was an american thing or whether it was just that vets in particular...

but I'm glad someone else finds it strange


----------



## Amalthea

I am American and can assure you it's not the norm  I would go back to the vet and demand they neuter him for free if that's what they asked for. Vasectomising doesn't calm a tom cat down, as they continue to produce testosterone and will continue marking and acting like a tom.


----------



## Shell195

Maybe they did castrate him as the sack does swell a bit and still look as though they have testicals. They do make 2 small holes to castrate them. Good chance he has a large breed in his ancestry if he is huge now. Kittens are active and playful this is what makes them kittens.Neutering wont stop this they just grow out of it with time(not always)


----------



## Amalthea

If they castrated him, there will be a tiny incision on each side of his scrotum. They kinda make the incision, and *pop* out the testicle (like popping a zit... tis funny as hell), then tie off the "tube" and snip off the testicle.

I used to aid the vets during neuters when I volunteered at the vet clinic near my home. Even helped out with my own cat's surgery. That was an experience that I wouldn't trade for the world... Getting to be there for him through everything was fantastic.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> If they castrated him, there will be a tiny incision on each side of his scrotum. They kinda make the incision, and *pop* out the testicle (like popping a zit... tis funny as hell), then tie off the "tube" and snip off the testicle.
> 
> I used to aid the vets during neuters when I volunteered at the vet clinic near my home. Even helped out with my own cat's surgery. That was an experience that I wouldn't trade for the world... Getting to be there for him through everything was fantastic.



I would have loved to be there for Libby's spay. Ooo random non cat question amalthea...are you going to be going to the american embassy to place a vote?


----------



## Shell195

I was a vet nurse when I was 18 and we were allowed to gas male cats down and castrate them without a vet being present. We did exactly as Almathea has just described but kittens we just pulled until the tubes ripped off, no bleeding at all. it was only mature cats that got tied off They make nice earrings too :whistling2:Not allowed these days.God makes me feel ancient:lol2:


----------



## Kimmy173

He was swollen on the day but a week later, just before I left they were still quite prominent. I can ask her now if it was just swelling or whether they're still big. And I know kittens are boisterous, I'm just saying what they wanted.


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... I don't think I am registered to vote... And it's a long ass journey to the embassy to do so!! *lol* I really should, but I can't be bothered traveling all the way to London!  Plus, hubby is leaving for a few days in Scotland with work tomorrow and I've got a second interview at Bleakholt Animal Sanctuary on Thursday  (wish me luck!!)


----------



## Esarosa

Ooo good luck hun! Was just curious they were on about it on Loose Women :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I really should vote... But there ya go. 

And thanx!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea is it a paid position at Bleakholt?? Fingers crossed for you anyways: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! An ACTUAL job!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Quite good pay, as well... The shifts suck, but I was expecting that... You work 6 days then get two days off, so you don't always get weekends off. And then you have to work either Christmas Day or New Years Day. But that's ok... I don't have kids, so really, they are just another day...


----------



## feorag

I watched my vet neuter my Havana boy years ago. I told him this cat was special and he had to be very nice to him cos my Somali had gone off showing and was being difficult to handle and I didn't want Briagha to end up the same, so he said "well come in and hold him while I do it and then you'll know I've been nice to him!!"

He just made a little nick in each ball, pulled the testicle through, cut them off and tied the tubes in a knot, basically! As easy as that!!

Amalthea - good luck for your interview!! : victory:


----------



## feorag

Kimmy173 said:


> Will he grow into a muzzle? Or is this it now and he'll just get bigger? Is it possible then that he's maine **** bred with something else?
> 
> He was a barn cat and they gave my friend him because the kittens lived outside and kept getting run over or ran away so they said to give the kittens a better chance of living to give them away so she was given him.
> 
> Lucky if you ask me because he's gorgeous, he was neutered when I was over there a few weeks ago, they didn't castrate him, just snipped his tubes.


How old is he? He doesn't appear to have much coat for a **** either. I would say, looking at him that he's a cross or a 'lookalike'.

Maine ***** as they were in the 1800s died out when Persians began to be imported into America, as they were found "less interesting" and people stopped buying them - Lord knows why? When breeders decided to bring back the breed they just went out and chose cats which looked like the original Maine ***** and these became the foundation cats of today's Maine *****.


----------



## Amalthea

Found a place on the tinternet that sells the food Bindi is on... Bestpet Pharmacy - Hills Prescription Diets

Trying to figger out postage now.

Thanx, Eileen!!


----------



## freekygeeky

no one like my pics 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/182684-random-cat-chat-thread-117.html <--page 117
*sniff*


p.s i have just been organising twith the vets re the second jabs for the kittens.. .didnt realise they cost so much!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry!! I thought I replied to your pics *oops* LOVE the tissue box pic!! *giggles*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Sorry!! I thought I replied to your pics *oops* LOVE the tissue box pic!! *giggles*


*points finger* tut tut!!!
hehe its fine!!
thats my fav pic too!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *hangs head in shame*


hehe!


----------



## Shell195

Gina of course we love your kittens. Havent they grown big. Beautiful babies How much are the 2nd vaccs gonna be then?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina of course we love your kittens. Havent they grown big. Beautiful babies How much are the 2nd vaccs gonna be then?


hehe *smiles*
my vet does them for £35 each!
i then shopped aournd the other 5 vets i go to..
ranging from £32- £42
mental.


----------



## Amalthea

The one that we took Bindi to charges £40 something or other OR you can pay just under £100 and they will do the cat for it's entire lifetime. So each year, you just take the cat in for the boosters and you pay nothing. Even if the cat is rehomed, the new owners get the same deal. Just got to go to the same company (anywhere around the country).


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awww put your kittens away! they are too cute, i want them!!!! after you have had them jabbed of course :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> The one that we took Bindi to charges £40 something or other OR you can pay just under £100 and they will do the cat for it's entire lifetime. So each year, you just take the cat in for the boosters and you pay nothing. Even if the cat is rehomed, the new owners get the same deal. Just got to go to the same company (anywhere around the country).


ooo thats great!



butterfingersbimbo said:


> awww put your kittens away! they are too cute, i want them!!!! after you have had them jabbed of course :whistling2:


hehe


----------



## Amalthea

We were pretty impressed with it, too!!! So Bindi may be getting that in a couple weeks' time when the vet thinks she's up to weight.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> The one that we took Bindi to charges £40 something or other OR you can pay just under £100 and they will do the cat for it's entire lifetime. So each year, you just take the cat in for the boosters and you pay nothing. Even if the cat is rehomed, the new owners get the same deal. Just got to go to the same company (anywhere around the country).



Wow £100 for lifetime vaccs that's amazing.


Palomine any news on the cats hun? Has the blood work come back yet? My fingers & toes are crossed for you.


----------



## diamondlil

freekygeeky said:


> well i just took some pics.. and very nearly weeeeeed myself.. LOL... tom is so funny!!
> 
> i also took some cute ones!
> 
> ''i will use jack as a pillow!''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''sleeepy sleepy ickle babies''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''someone is going to have a sore neck!''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *runs to the toilet!!*


Oooooooooooooooooh! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Kimmy173

He's only young still, I don't know the exact age, I think he's 4months? or... I don't know. I'll ask my friend. 

Good luck on the job hunny  

and you're kittens are gorgeous


----------



## feorag

£100 sounds too good to be true to me Amalthea! Does that include the primary vaccinations, or is it just the annual boosters?

Either way it's incredibly cheap, given that most places nowadays are charging £25+ for boosters, that's hardly 4 years worth to pay for!!

Gina - those kittens are coming on great! The one where you're saying "someone's going to have a sore neck" I've got loads of photos of my cats and kittens sleeping like that! It looks so uncomfortable and yet they lie like that for hours!! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! The £100 includes the starting vaccs, as well. It's a Vets 4 Pets and she said that there are branches all over the UK, so maybe worth a look into?


----------



## Amalthea

If you do go, say that Jen Egan referred ya and you get £5 off your total bill


----------



## freekygeeky

diamondlil said:


> Oooooooooooooooooh! Beautiful babies!


hehe



Kimmy173 said:


> He's only young still, I don't know the exact age, I think he's 4months? or... I don't know. I'll ask my friend.
> 
> Good luck on the job hunny
> 
> and you're kittens are gorgeous


thanky



feorag said:


> £100 sounds too good to be true to me Amalthea! Does that include the primary vaccinations, or is it just the annual boosters?
> 
> Either way it's incredibly cheap, given that most places nowadays are charging £25+ for boosters, that's hardly 4 years worth to pay for!!
> 
> Gina - those kittens are coming on great! The one where you're saying "someone's going to have a sore neck" I've got loads of photos of my cats and kittens sleeping like that! It looks so uncomfortable and yet they lie like that for hours!! : victory:


hehe!!



Amalthea said:


> Yup! The £100 includes the starting vaccs, as well. It's a Vets 4 Pets and she said that there are branches all over the UK, so maybe worth a look into?



typically not onwe near me!


----------



## feorag

So Amalthea, Jen is your real name is it? I think you're the only regular to this thread who didn't actually introduce yourself on I think it was one of Gina's threads months ago! It'll be much quicker to type Jen, if that's you of course!! :welcome:


----------



## freekygeeky

if your cat bit or scratched you.. kitten this is, what do you do as a deterrent?


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> if your cat bit or scratched you.. kitten this is, what do you do as a deterrent?



Libby used to be a terror for randomly attacking. And she wasn't very gentle. (we think possibly away from mum & siblings to early so never learnt). But Shell suggested blowing on her face whenever she tried and she stopped. She sometimes has her moments now but as soon as you go to blow she lets go an looks at you all angelic :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Libby used to be a terror for randomly attacking. And she wasn't very gentle. (we think possibly away from mum & siblings to early so never learnt). But Shell suggested blowing on her face whenever she tried and she stopped. She sometimes has her moments now but as soon as you go to blow she lets go an looks at you all angelic :lol2:


im blowing at the moe, normally works for zingi..
but scooby... pure bloody evil.

you blow in his face he stops looks at you...

all cute... then THEN his ears go back he shakes.. goes crazy eyed...

then bites again... he actually scares me!!!


----------



## feorag

Cos that's his mummy's job, Gina! Biting is all part of growing up and they need their mother to cuff them about the ear (it won't work the same if you do it) to teach him what level of biting is acceptable.


----------



## Kimmy173

We've been lucky with Sparkie that he was never overly playful in the manner that he'd go overboard. We'll still play fight with him and he'll chase our feet occasionally but we weren't living in fear lol.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Cos that's his mummy's job, Gina! Biting is all part of growing up and they need their mother to cuff them about the ear (it won't work the same if you do it) to teach him what level of biting is acceptable.


well mum has buggered off lol.. what am i supposed to do.. remmeber mum hated them.. lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

fidget's a bloody terror as well.....she's got needle teeth! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

If he was mine I would scruff and dump on the floor when ever he bit me, sooooooooo you need to practise scruffing him:lol2: And NO it doesnt hurt:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> If he was mine I would scruff and dump on the floor when ever he bit me, sooooooooo you need to practise scruffing him:lol2: And NO it doesnt hurt:lol2:


lmao
11 shhh you.
i mnormally blow him in the face if he bites again i ''chuck'' him on the floor... will scruffing make any differece then.... *please say no*


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> lmao
> 11 shhh you.
> i mnormally blow him in the face if he bites again i ''chuck'' him on the floor... will scruffing make any differece then.... *please say no*



Erm with Libby she sort of stops whatever she's doing and stays perfectly still..but then when I put her down she attacks my arm :roll: hence why blowing was a god send with her. He probably won't do that though I think she's just a madam.


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Erm with Libby she sort of stops whatever she's doing and stays perfectly still..but then when I put her down she attacks my arm :roll: hence why blowing was a god send with her. He probably won't do that though I think she's just a madam.


he is pure evil...
and when he is angry his ears shake and his eyes go wonky...
lol


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Gina but yes I think so:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Sorry Gina but yes I think so:whistling2:


lol *wobberly bottom lip!* also... you knwo i said i struggled... well when they went to have thier jabs. they said that scooby has hardly any loose skin, she struggled ot get the needle in... maybe thats why, i actually have ann excuse!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

omg i think i would have to psyche myself up for that :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> omg i think i would have to psyche myself up for that :lol2:


lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> If he was mine I would scruff and dump on the floor when ever he bit me, sooooooooo you need to practise scruffing him:lol2: And NO it doesnt hurt:lol2:


Sorry, but Shell's right - in the absence of his mother he only has you to teach him so be a good mother and be firm, but fair!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Sorry, but Shell's right - in the absence of his mother he only has you to teach him so be a good mother and be firm, but fair!


lol ok... *hangs head in shame!*


----------



## groovy chick

Hey everyone

hows bonfire night going for all you guys. Well i have 2 dogs running around terrified. My terrier pup barks non stop when they flipping squeally ones go off. My poor wee cat has been under the bed for 3 days and my big cat is sat on my window sill watching the flipping things. Teeny loves them 

Amanda


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi has hardly any scruff, either!! Tis so hard to tell her off for things without it!! *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Bindi has hardly any scruff, either!! Tis so hard to tell her off for things without it!! *lol*


hehe!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

by the way randomly....

genetics.. i find cat genetics amazing now, after i asked elineeen what the dad of the kittens must be blahh...
anyway... eyes..colour, they get this from there mum and dad or is it random?
and... paws... colour of paws... is this random?
andddd gum colour, is this random?
anddddddddddddd scooby has 2 lines goign down his back, which are commgin more and more visable, sometimes you can see them sometimes you cant, only in a certain light, tis amazing!!... €(cant describe it, but believe me ok? lol)


----------



## Shell195

Your all to soft:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Your all to soft:lol2:


no we arent.... (your just evil!)


----------



## Shell195

Tonight isnt going good. Mindy moo my little rescue bitch is so scared running round terrified. I have to try and act normally for her sake.Poor little girl is so scared. Cats dont seem bothered at all

Here is Mindy before November 5th asleep with Purdy ( please note that the horrid furniture has now removed :lol2


----------



## Esarosa

Oh they're both so pretty. At the moment things aren't to bad here. *touch wood*

Libby at first thought the bangs were knocks on the door so went on the windowsill and started meowing..then after about five minutes she realised nobody was there and there was a bang and a flash of light. At that point she legged it to the hall door and started clawing frantically for me to open it. So she's now asleep next to the rat cage :roll: Only place she'd settle though :? Dogs normally a wreck, but she's just had her tea so is to busy seeing if she's missed anything to notice. As soon as foods off her brain I suspect she'll be the normal quivering mess.


----------



## freekygeeky

freekygeeky said:


> by the way randomly....
> 
> genetics.. i find cat genetics amazing now, after i asked elineeen what the dad of the kittens must be blahh...
> anyway... eyes..colour, they get this from there mum and dad or is it random?
> and... paws... colour of paws... is this random?
> andddd gum colour, is this random?
> anddddddddddddd scooby has 2 lines goign down his back, which are commgin more and more visable, sometimes you can see them sometimes you cant, only in a certain light, tis amazing!!... €(cant describe it, but believe me ok? lol)









p.s FIREWORKS kittens asleep zingi alsp ginger is annoyed cos they have woken him up!!


----------



## Amalthea

The puds here don't seem bothered one way or the other *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

fidget doesn't seem bothered by them so far, and wiz can't hear them :lol2: i hate them tho..........:blush:


and yes, i am too soft.......


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> lol ok... *hangs head in shame!*


Now, now Gina - don't over-react :lol2: 

You can do it I know you can!! 



groovy chick said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> hows bonfire night going for all you guys. Well i have 2 dogs running around terrified. My terrier pup barks non stop when they flipping squeally ones go off. My poor wee cat has been under the bed for 3 days and my big cat is sat on my window sill watching the flipping things. Teeny loves them
> 
> Amanda


My Harry the cat is sitting on the window sill watching the display and Cadbury keeps asking to go out into the garden!!


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> by the way randomly....
> 
> genetics.. i find cat genetics amazing now, after i asked elineeen what the dad of the kittens must be blahh...
> anyway... eyes..colour, they get this from there mum and dad or is it random?
> and... paws... colour of paws... is this random?
> andddd gum colour, is this random?
> anddddddddddddd scooby has 2 lines goign down his back, which are commgin more and more visable, sometimes you can see them sometimes you cant, only in a certain light, tis amazing!!... €(cant describe it, but believe me ok? lol)


:lol2: Gina!!

Eye colour is kinda random, in pedigree breeds they have to have certain colours, but in moggies they can be any colour, but you generally only see blue eyes in pedigree colourpoint cats, like Siamese, Persian Colourpoints etc.

Paw pads is colour oriented. Black and dark brown cats will have black paw pads, lighter brown cats will have pinkish brown pawpads. Blue cat will have darkish grey-ish paw pads. Red cats will have pink paw pads and torties will have patchy black and pink or darkish pink and pink depending on the colour.

Most tabby cats have 'tramlines' down their backs. Spotted cats have less noticeable lines, classic tabby cats must have tram lines!

Not saying I'm absolutely 100% accurate on this, but most of it is!

That help???

Gums - well they should all be pink, although you can get black pigment on gums and tongues on any cat with black pigment in its hair.

Shell - sorry to hear Mindy moo isn't enjoying Guy Fawkes - hope she settles down as the bang decrease!

I remember the days when I had my first dog. He was a labrador - from field trials champions, no less, but he ran a mile when I put milk on rice crispies he was so pathetic. We used to have the TV on as loud as we could stand it on Bonfire Night to try and settle him!!


----------



## Titch1980

hello all, well none of mine cats dogs or bunnies are at all bothered by the fireworks,
made an offer on the house waiting to hear back, and................i'm a toughy too, lol never had a problem scruffing as i know its what mum cat would do and i know i dont hurt them


----------



## Amalthea

I scruff my cats normally... But Bindi just doesn't have much there to scruff! *lol* I still do it, but it's like pinching the skin on the back of your hand! *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

:lol2: Gina!!

what.... lol

Eye colour is kinda random, in pedigree breeds they have to have certain colours, but in moggies they can be any colour, but you generally only see blue eyes in pedigree colourpoint cats, like Siamese, Persian Colourpoints etc.

thank you  toms eyes are defaintly green, where as scoobys are loking more browny at the moe...

 Paw pads is colour oriented. Black and dark brown cats will have black paw pads, lighter brown cats will have pinkish brown pawpads. Blue cat will have darkish grey-ish paw pads. Red cats will have pink paw pads and torties will have patchy black and pink or darkish pink and pink depending on the colour.

i seeeeeeee i noticed that scoobys were odd! lol silver! and toms are black and pink, so cute"!

 Most tabby cats have 'tramlines' down their backs. Spotted cats have less noticeable lines, classic tabby cats must have tram lines!

ah ha!!! makes sense!

 Not saying I'm absolutely 100% accurate on this, but most of it is!

That help???

yup 

 Gums - well they should all be pink, although you can get black pigment on gums and tongues on any cat with black pigment in its hair.

cos i noticed that tom has some black on his gums, and ginger his whole left hand side of his mouth it black  and scoobys lips are black...


thanky!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

No probs - glad it helped!

I have to tell you I laughed at my Luna last night. I've always said that Siamese and Orientals aren't 'normal' cats and have strange tastes and there's no question that they don't like the stuff that the other cats go mad for.

Well last night we had smoked salmon and avocado salad (I know it sounds like I'm posh, which I definitely am not, but I love smoked salmon and always buy it when it's in the reduced bit at the supermarket!!!)

On mine I added some of Ikea's Gravadlax sauce which is a sort of mustardy dill sauce - Barry doesn't like it at all cos it's too mustardy for him. Anyway there I am just about finished, intently watching "Strictly", when Luna comes and sits beside me and starts eating off my plate. I thought "surely she hasn't decided she likes salmon" (having already given the others a wee treat of a bit), but no - she was after the sauce. Licked the plate clean!! Why would she like that???

Tell you, she's a lunatic all right!


----------



## Kimmy173

Funilly my geckos were fine lol most were still sleeping during the first fireworks, then as it got darker, they didn't even seem to notice.

Sparkie on the other hand was hiding under my bed the whole night. Even dinner time, which he usually waits in the kitchen to be fed after we've eaten. I put his food out and went upstairs, stroked him under the bed and he came out. Then slunk out the room, I didn't know he could get so close to the floor. Went and ate then came and hid under my bed again bless him. 

He only started being scared of fireworks when Trigger was put to sleep, so that's the only aspect of his behaviour that has changed in all these years.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i've got a question about rice........can't remember who said its not good for cats, but i noticed that the main ingredient of JWB is rice........does this mean they do something to it to make it more digestable? :blush: stupid question i know!


----------



## Shell195

My vets said not to use rice but I dont know why?? I must ask them as a lot of foods use rice in the ingrediants. Anyone enlighten us please??


----------



## Amalthea

Ok.. I think the interview went REALLY well!!!

Basically, I had to take out two dogs and get to know them... Then tell Neil (the main guy) what I learned about each dog and what type of home would be best suited.

First we had a terrier mutt... She was lovely, but very excitable (like most terriers). Had a good grope of her, nothing upset her... Took her round the dogs, not bothered... Went for a walk, pulled pretty bad until you got her attention. So I said she'd do best in a home with older kids (not because she was gonna bite, but because she could knock a small child over) and needs a bit more training. Apprently that's exactly what they had written down for her.

Then we had a staffy. She did NOT like other dogs and was very tense while still on the grounds of the center, but when I took her off, she was an angel. Didn't mind being groped, knew basic commands, etc. So I said she should go to a home with no other pets, maybe teenager upwards kids, no older couples. And I got that right, too.

We talked for a bit and he said that he can tell working with animals is exactly right for me and he'll let me know the outcome in a couple days. Then he said "See ya soon" *lol*

As me and the other guy (manager of the dog section) were walking the staffy back to her kennel, he asked me if I was at the vets the other day and I told him yeah with my foster kitten (he was picking up a dog). So told him a bit about Bindi. Maybe he'll pass that on to the other guy, as well 

So... YAY ME!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Glad to hear it went well for you  Fingers crossed you get it!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yay well done :2thumb: i hope you get it!!! sounds like you will :no1:

here's pics of fidge we took last night;


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, guys! 

That first pic is brilliant!!! *giggles* Kittens are so funny!!!


----------



## Kimmy173

Congratulations! Sounds like you're perfect for the job!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Cool fingers crossed for you hun. How sweet is Fidget on the first pic, hes actually smiling too Bless him:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

He's a happy guy *giggles*


----------



## feorag

That sounds very hopeful - so I'm crossing my fingers for you too!


----------



## Amalthea

If thougths and crossed fingers work, I've got it in the bag!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i think you'll get it! :2thumb:

fidge is a girl :lol2: she is cute isn't she!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Gender confused happy girl, then


----------



## Kimmy173

butterfingersbimbo said:


> yay well done :2thumb: i hope you get it!!! sounds like you will :no1:
> 
> here's pics of fidge we took last night;


lol we're kinda twisted in our house at moments like this lol. the phrase we'd normally say would be:

close your legs you tart! lol 

but she's so cute


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ha ha ha she is a tart!!!


----------



## Amalthea

We call Kallie a hussy very regularly


----------



## feorag

All female cats are tarts! Fact!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> All female cats are tarts! Fact!!! :lol2:


Yep I definitely agree with that!


----------



## freekygeeky

lol if feamles are all tarts then zingi has gotta be gay... or just very feminie! lol


----------



## feorag

:crazy: I'm not going to comment on that one!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :crazy: I'm not going to comment on that one!!!



lmao!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> All female cats are tarts! Fact!!! :lol2:


I agree!!! And I'm pretty sure they know it, too!!! :lol2:


----------



## Kimmy173

lol they love the attention lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i'm thinking, only thinking mind you.......of getting another kittten to keep fidget company when wiz dies, as she loves to cuddle up with him and play with him. would i be better off getting another female or male? just say if one came to my attention......:whistling2: the thing that puts me off with males is the spraying, do they all do it? I've only ever had female cats :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Neuter a male at 5/6 months and they dont usually spray and they dont smell like Tomcats either. I know Eileen has different views than me on this but the advice given at Our Sanctuary is get one the opposite sex it makes it so much easier to integrate them. Most females are usually the boss when they are adult


----------



## Amalthea

Kallie is most definitely Boss in this house!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: yes Shell and I do have different opinions on this, I have to say, however we do agree on the neutering at 5/6 months before the hormones kick in - that usually stops boys spraying before they even start!!

I much prefer neutered males as pets, because they play differently. In fact if I hadn't started breeding I would have had a house of men and probably a lot less anti-social problems among them, like I have now with both sexes in the house! Boys are much rougher in play than girls (in fact it has been proven that it is HIGHLY desirable to have a male in a litter of kittens to bring the girls on a bit, because of the way boys play!).

Having said that every case is different and every animal is different and lots of girls can take on boys and be as rough as them - it does depend on the individual. If your girl had males in the litter she came from and you get another male before she grows up it would probably work out fine, otherwise, if it was me, I'd get another girl.

Even taking them together as siblings doesn't always work. The 2 cats in my house who get on the worst and hate each other the most are brother and sister! And I'm not the only one who has found this to be the case. One breeder friend of mine had to separate the brother and sister that she kept when they grew up as they didn't just avoid each other like mine do, they actually fought!


----------



## Titch1980

i have to agree with eileen on this one too, beginning of this yr i had to rehome Saffy's 2 brothers as they were making my 4 girls lives a misery


----------



## Esarosa

Well Will is a wally. He's just presented me with a beautiful card with a cat on the front. Turns out the vets sent it to us a week after Sophie was put to sleep, sending their condolences. He was upset and didn't want to upset me further & then forgot about it.

So i'm now in tears. But how nice is that of the vets? Never had that before from a vets. (This surgery is going up in my opinion more and more all the time.)

On the sex of the kitten front, myself & will are still undecided. We're not even sure if we're going to go for a pedigree or a moggy, breeder,rescue or rehome. Going to be a while whilst we decide to be honest. But Libby's doing well on her own at the moment.


----------



## Titch1980

i had one of those a couple of years ago when my ferret barney had to be pts


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

so general consensus is get a male, so what would be the best age to get fidge done? she's 13 weeks old now, roughly.......and what age is she no longer a youngster? :blush: it won't be out of the same litter, it will be either from a rescue or someone needing a home for a moggie :lol2:


----------



## feorag

The general consensus was get another female - I thought!

I would get her neutered at 5-6 months before she has her first season - it's so much easier. The younger the kitten the faster I think it accepts another kitten, but it's really up to you when you are ready to take on another kitten and whether there's one available or not!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> The general consensus was get another female - I thought!
> 
> I would get her neutered at 5-6 months before she has her first season - it's so much easier. The younger the kitten the faster I think it accepts another kitten, but it's really up to you when you are ready to take on another kitten and whether there's one available or not!



Or in my case she had her first season at just under 5 months lol. Just had to be awkward I guess!


----------



## Shell195

Katie that was because its Libby naughty knickers:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Katie that was because its Libby naughty knickers:lol2:



Yep :lol2: Seriously i'll reiterate the point that those of you who bred cats deserve a medal, trophy etc etc. She drove me absolutely bonkers! 

Righty-o cat question. The vets advised after spay to reduce her feed intake...fair enough. Now i've had some people say now she's spayed to put her on adult food. But I was going to carry on her kitten food till she's 10-12 months. What did you guys do, and what would you recommend.


----------



## M.D.B.M

well i forgot about it what can i say...

new cat front... as long as its huge im not that fussy... although if it looks like its a ruthless tyrant ploting to take over the world.. then ide kill for that cat!


----------



## Esarosa

M.D.B.M said:


> well i forgot about it what can i say...
> 
> new cat front... as long as its huge im not that fussy... although if it looks like its a ruthless tyrant ploting to take over the world.. then ide kill for that cat!



You really need to think things through a bit more logically my dear :bash:. You and blooming world domination cats. Whoever made that film cats & dogs needs shooting!

(i'm going to bed now before you shout :blush::razz


----------



## Shell195

MDBM we have a cat at our sanctuary like that called Gizmo. Hes huge, black and is planning to take over the world having already sent 2 people to hospital when they thought they might adopt him :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Katie I would leave Libby on kitten food as you say


----------



## feorag

Me too Katie. She's still got some growing to do, so keep her on kitten a bit longer.

I must admit I've never reduced the intake of any of my female's food after spaying. I've preferred to wait and see whether or not they were going to get too fat - Purrdy and Luna are the only 2 that did. Sorcha and Leyla put weight on, but as entire females they were underweight when they weren't breeding, so once they were spayed they filled out, but never got fat.


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> MDBM we have a cat at our sanctuary like that called Gizmo. Hes huge, black and is planning to take over the world having already sent 2 people to hospital when they thought they might adopt him :lol2:


can i have him please? lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

right i will put my name down for a female then! a friends friend's cat is having kitttens in about two weeks :2thumb: hopefully i will have one of those!


----------



## Shell195

He is evil. He demands to be stroked and if you dont know him you will stroke him then he launches and bites very hard. We darent rehome him now, if he was a dog he would be put to sleep. He is a very naughty cat
Hes not just fat hes tall and long too.He now lives loose at the sanctuary only locked in at night but we warn people not to touch


----------



## Titch1980

sounds perfect, lol


----------



## Titch1980

misty actually does this, i thought she bit so hard cos of her being taken away so young from her mum, but now i think maybe she is just like him, lol


----------



## Esarosa

Aw he's gorgeous Shell. I do have a soft spot for black cats.

With Libby we're feeding (ad lib I believe some call it) basically she has access to food at all times. When I tried a set feeding routine she absolutely gorged herself and made herself sick. Tried persisting with the three set meals a day but she did it everytime. Tried increasing the amount with each meal to keep her fuller and that didn't work either. So now she has access to her james wellbeloved at all times. She no longer gorges herself and is nice and svelte..though obviously will keep an eye on her due to her spay. She's very very active though so I can't see it being a problem.

Another cat question...how do you stop a cat climbing your vertical walls... She has more than enough bloomin room, lots of toys, and things/place to play with/in etc etc. She doesn't want for anything. But since her spay her favorite game is climbing up the corner of the wall..she can now get to ceiling height. Seems to think it's a great game.


----------



## feorag

Change the surface and cut her claws so she can't is the only advice I can think of. What sort of surface have you got? If it's hessian, cork, flock, then cats will climb it, although ours have never attempted to climb our cork wall - hessian seems to be the biggest magnet!


----------



## Shell195

Might need to get mean and get a plant sprayer on a fine jet and squirt her in the face wheb she gets up. You could get sticky pads or clear plastic and put it over the corner area


----------



## Esarosa

It's some god awful wallpaper that was here when I moved in. Textured. She climbed to the top earlier then decided she wanted to try and eat some. So she got scruffed and put down. Saying that htough she can get up the hall wall as well, she sort of goes up the door frame..and that walls smooth. She also got about half way up a wooden door. Blooming nutter tbh. She's got plenty of places that she's allowed to climb as well as activity centre etc but nope..not interested :roll: awkward little mare.

Will try clipping her claws again, not done them for about 8 weeks so I'll see if that helps. She'd be a cracking tree climber, unlike our girl harriet who took ages to get to the top of tree's then decided she was scared of heights. The neighbours must have been sick of us keep going around asking to borrow their ladder again.


----------



## feorag

I tell you hessian, cork, flock and blow vinyl are the worst kind of stuff to put on your wall when you have cats!! It's maybe OK when your cats are older and have settled, but with kittens it's an open invitation to climb and scratch!!!

We've got a video of one of litters, 5 kittens with Luna's granny, who was just about the same age as them, going ballistic on one of our large cat drums which we carpeted in cord carpet - then we cut their claws and it was hilarious to watch, cos they kept running at it and leaping.............. and just sliding down to the floor instead of being velcroed like they expected - highly amusing!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> I tell you hessian, cork, flock and blow vinyl are the worst kind of stuff to put on your wall when you have cats!! It's maybe OK when your cats are older and have settled, but with kittens it's an open invitation to climb and scratch!!!
> 
> We've got a video of one of litters, 5 kittens with Luna's granny, who was just about the same age as them, going ballistic on one of our large cat drums which we carpeted in cord carpet - then we cut their claws and it was hilarious to watch, cos they kept running at it and leaping.............. and just sliding down to the floor instead of being velcroed like they expected - highly amusing!!!


guess what i did not long before we got fidget? :blush: wallpapered.......there's now very scratched patches all over the place, oh well it looked good for a few weeks :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning cat people! I'm off today to a jewellery course to learn how to make a crochet shell necklace! Can't remember whether I mentioned it or not, but I got confused about the date and went last week, but I know it's the right day today! :lol2:

Enjoy your chats while I'm away!!


----------



## Amalthea

You sure you got the right day this time, Eileen?? *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

well i spent hours in b and q today getting wood to build a rabbit hutch for my sis, haven't built one before so it should be interesting to say the least :whistling2:


----------



## Titch1980

well im having a horrid day tomorrow 
i have to have a tooth pulled, its on the rrof of my mouth and he says if he doesnt pull it i will get horrendous gum disease, hate dentists, hate needles.
last time i had one pulled (cos my wisdom tooth couldnt come through) he injected me and i felt him trying to pull it so i had to have another injection and then waitanother 15 mins, i am feeling sick just thinking about it


----------



## Shell195

Hope you had a good day Eileen. BFB Youll have to let us know what the hutch turns out like:lol2: I just have visions of me making one:lol2: Rach I think we all hate dentists. I had a root canal done then suffered horrendous pain and even though treated by dentist felt sick my mouth was that sore. He eventually pulled the tooth and guess what???? It was the wrong tooth it was the opposite one. I refused to let this emergency dentist treat this one and demanded it was pulled immediately.The relief was instant.You cant see the gap as at the back. Dentists are def not my favourite people:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Titch1980

oh no shell, that must have been awful. 
i am soooooo dreading it


----------



## Amalthea

Can you ask for a general anesthetic, Rach? My friend is having a weisdom tooth pulled next month and she's being put under for it...


----------



## Titch1980

i think id panic more if i was having one f those, the thought of being put to sleep for anything makes me feel scared, does that sound stupid?


----------



## Amalthea

Not at all  We all take situations differently. I demand to be put out completely for any operation... I am terrible with needles, hospitals, and doctors (and I am diabetic). My Mom thinks it's due to all the things that was done to me when I was pretty much comatose when I was diagnosed... My subconsious remembers and doesn't want the rest of me to.


----------



## freekygeeky

hey!! 
had some bad news about strudel (the tabby of the litter)
she fell of a tabel and did her leg in, she had some xrays and she is now on tablets..

got a little question....

Scooby... he is constantly gagging, or what ever you call it.. he eats his food WAY too much juat like his mum and is somtimes sick.. now he has little and often he now just gaggs ...

hmm


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You sure you got the right day this time, Eileen?? *lol*


Yes Jen, I sure did! Right day, good day, lovely necklace I think, now I'm all fired up to make some more!!

Rach, sorry to hear about dentist and I do sympathise. All my back molars are just silver filled shells and I broke the corner off two of them, one just before I went on holiday in June (which they temporarily filled) and one a couple of weeks ago, so I'm at the dentist this Tuesday and next getting them both totally drilled out and re-built!!

Gina, sorry to hear about Strudel - that's a shame, you've got to watch these kitten - they have no regard for their personal safety whatsoever!

Not sure what is causing the problem with Scooby, maybe he's just bolting his food too much and will grow out of it???

Shell, have you any suggestions?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes Jen, I sure did! Right day, good day, lovely necklace I think, now I'm all fired up to make some more!!
> 
> Rach, sorry to hear about dentist and I do sympathise. All my back molars are just silver filled shells and I broke the corner off two of them, one just before I went on holiday in June (which they temporarily filled) and one a couple of weeks ago, so I'm at the dentist this Tuesday and next getting them both totally drilled out and re-built!!
> 
> Gina, sorry to hear about Strudel - that's a shame, you've got to watch these kitten - they have no regard for their personal safety whatsoever!
> 
> Not sure what is causing the problem with Scooby, maybe he's just bolting his food too much and will grow out of it???
> 
> Shell, have you any suggestions?


they are so silly though 9 lives.....im sure they have nearly all gone all ready!!

he will sit there and gagg, not often sick though... been sick twice.. but he is constantly gagging


----------



## Shell195

What are you feeding him, just wondered if hes swallowing dried food whole


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> What are you feeding him, just wondered if hes swallowing dried food whole


kitten wet food
and royal canin kitten food


----------



## Shell195

Maybe a sore throat, I do think I would get the vet to check it out just to put your mind at rest


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Maybe a sore throat, I do think I would get the vet to check it out just to put your mind at rest


he is goign in this week for jabs so i'll mention it then 
thanky


----------



## shiro_ookami

Ugh..huge problem.

My mums on the verge of leaving my dad...but we would have to move out and go to her mums. But her mum would not let us take the cats...And my dad hates them so much. So obviously that leaves the cats homeless  

I dunno i just need to know how the cats would feel if they were seperated from each other and went to other people.

If it does happen i would want all four rehomed together but i doubt that would happen


----------



## Titch1980

im sure if comes to it people on here can/will help, i coudnt take all four but may be able to take 2


----------



## feorag

shiro_ookami said:


> I dunno i just need to know how the cats would feel if they were seperated from each other and went to other people.


Cats are very adaptable creatures, I know I have separated cats which have lived all their lives together (I hasten to add not mine!!) and as long as they've gone to homes where they've had attention and been cared for properly, they've shown no signs of particularly missing their friend, so I think your cats would be OK if they went to different homes.

Gina - have you check inside Scooby's mouth. I'm just sitting here wondering if it could be something like calicivirus ulcers? If it is your vet will certainly find them when you take him for his vaccination, but it could be another cause of him having what appears to be a throat problem.


----------



## feorag

forgot to mention - has anyone seen the new Post Office cat stamp advert on TV - I'm loving it!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shiroo, do you think you might be able to re-home them in pairs? if not i'm sure they will be fine, cats are very independant aren't they! 

Gina, poor strudel! when our cat from years ago had kittens, one of them broke their collar bone and was mummified for weeks but she was fine in the end, it didn't stop her from getting up to her antics. hopefully scooby is just being greedy, fidge is constantly on the cadge for food, i do wonder if she needs worming again already, she was done about 5 weeks ago by the vet. we are popping mr wibble there later for a check over so will ask what they think.

Rach, good luck at the dentist, can you take headphones and listen to music? something relaxing? i know it sounds silly but you never know, and in the meantime try to brainwash yourself with the following mantra "it will be over soon and i will feel better, i am a brave girl!" i'll be sending you brave vibes tomoro!!!

Eileen, well done on your necklace!


----------



## Titch1980

thanks all, butterfingersbimbo was today  this morning and i can honestly say the most horrendous experience of my life gimme child birth anyday. not only did he not inject me enough, he didnt have the correct tools and admitted so and it took ages to get out, never again will i have a tooth pulled im still in agony............evil man


----------



## Shell195

BFB Erm ....................cats dont have collar bones:blush: maybe it was the kittens shoulder:blush: sorry hun


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> thanks all, butterfingersbimbo was today  this morning and i can honestly say the most horrendous experience of my life gimme child birth anyday. not only did he not inject me enough, he didnt have the correct tools and admitted so and it took ages to get out, never again will i have a tooth pulled im still in agony............evil man


I hope you refused to pay his bill, then! Cos I would and then I would report him to the Dental Council or whoever licences dentist, Rach - that sounds dreadful!


----------



## Amalthea

Rach, that sounds terrible!!  Have they given ya some decent pain killers at least?


----------



## shiro_ookami

Thanks for the help with the cats. Even though they can adapt i would like them to atleast go in paris.

Hopefully things can get dealt with before it comes to them splitting up.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

rach1980 said:


> thanks all, butterfingersbimbo was today  this morning and i can honestly say the most horrendous experience of my life gimme child birth anyday. not only did he not inject me enough, he didnt have the correct tools and admitted so and it took ages to get out, never again will i have a tooth pulled im still in agony............evil man


oh no i'm so sorry! that sounds awful!!! i hope you report him, sending you a big hug and some healing vibes.



Shell195 said:


> BFB Erm ....................cats dont have collar bones:blush: maybe it was the kittens shoulder:blush: sorry hun


:blush: yeah it was! i'm such a dumbass!!! i nearly said arm, that would have been even more embarrassing!!!


----------



## Shell195

BFB no hun ya dont sound like that at all :lol2: Ive said arm in the past and hand :lol2: Rach I do think Dentists have to pass an evilness test before graduating. I hate them, hope you are ok now big hugs (((())))


----------



## Titch1980

thanks all, to be honest eileen i think i was treat that way because im an nhs patient, amalthea no painkillers had to sort them myself  thank you BFB and shell.
i hadnt thought of reporting him, but to be honest i think i should, surely you would at least think they would make sure they had all tools ready and to hand knowing what he was doing, i had to wait whilst he sent his helper to get some of the "correct tools"


----------



## feorag

Rach, it shouldn't make a pigging bit of difference whether you are NHS or private paying - the NHS are paying him for the share of the treatment that you aren't paying, so you deserve the same treatment as any private patient.

I would certainly report him for the fact that you were booked in for an extraction and he wasn't prepared and also comment on his lack of care for your welfare and lack of pain relief during and after the extraction!


----------



## Titch1980

also i dont know if this is normal so im hoping someone will know
as it was on the roof the 2 that were at the side have been pushed out a bit so now are uneven which isnt nice as i have always had nice straight top teeth


----------



## feorag

Sorry, Rach, don't know the answer to that one. Certainly if you have a tooth out after a while your other teeth _might_ move over a little and use up some of the space, but no way would I expect that to happen the same day, unless he's forced them while doing the extraction.

Do you have a Dental Hospital where you live. You know a teaching hospital where you could go and ask for some advice?


----------



## Titch1980

unfortunately eileen we dont  im not sure of where to start, thing is my sister has just told me today that my nephew needs one pulling and they are with the same dentist


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh hun! i'm nor sure about teeth but i think its worth getting a second opinion if you can. :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> unfortunately eileen we dont  im not sure of where to start, thing is my sister has just told me today that my nephew needs one pulling and they are with the same dentist


I realised that after I posted cos of course you live in Bridlington don't you - no universities near. At least in Newcastle we have a big dental hospital cos of the university.

I've got a numb mouth at the minute and trying to drink a cup of coffee is very difficult. She replaced a filling on one of my front teeth on the top right hand side and re-built a big molar (that is nearly all gone anyway, it's just a couple of corners and a load of silver, cos the other 2 corners broke off!) on the bottom left hand side, so my bottom lip is numb on the left and my top lip is numb on the right! I'm a right state I can tell you!! :lol2: And now the cocaine is wearing off the remnants of all that drilling on the molar is making my bottom jaw ache like stink!! 

It's at times like this I wish I had all false teeth!


----------



## Titch1980

i need some advice, i know theyre learning to be cats still but the kittens are 8 1/2 weeks now and not feeding off Saffy but she doesnt seem interested in them either, they cant go near her cos she attacks them. i dont know whether to let them go to their new homes now for their own safety? 
what do you think? eileen, shell? anyone.


----------



## feorag

If you're sure she's attacking them and not just pushing them off to teach them to be independent and to stop them from suckling. 

It's nature's way that the mother will try to stop them from suckling and there often is a period when she will appear to be pushing them away, but once they get the message and stop hassling her to suckle, she usually comes back onto them and loves them again.

However, if you think she is _hating_ them and properly attacking them, then certainly I would isolate them from her, but maybe keep them another couple of weeks together, so they learn to do without mother first and then each other next???


----------



## Titch1980

ah ok yes makes sense, yeah it isnt just stopping them from suckling they dont seem to be interested in suckling anymore anyway :S its just hurtful to see her hating them


----------



## Shell195

Maybe as Eileen says as some cats are like this. Dont forget that Saffy could well come in season now she is fed up of the kittens. It doesnt appear to be seasonal anymore


----------



## freekygeeky

you know i said that scooby was gagging, i have also noticed that once he has finnished his food, he hiccups..
is this all down to eat ing to fast>


----------



## feorag

Hiccups certainly will be down to taking in air as he eats, but just wondering if you did check his mouth?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Hiccups certainly will be down to taking in air as he eats, but just wondering if you did check his mouth?


yup all looking fine...and i scruffed him"" lol


----------



## feorag

No sign of any ulcers on his tongue or throat then?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> No sign of any ulcers on his tongue or throat then?


nop all nice looking 


ive got to do somthign about his eating.. he is exactly liek Minu.
When minu was with me she was in alot of pain and all bloated i had to take her to the vets.. she ate her food WAY to fast and was sick, bloated and had a sore tummy.

scooby is the same., i just watched him eat... he eats it SO fast WAY too fast. after he had scoffed his he beat tom up pushe dhim out the way and scoffed that, i then removed scooby from the food, he then quite aggressivly tried to get at my yogurt. Its asthough we dont feed him. he then sat on my lap for 5 mins hiccupping and gagging. how can i change this behavouir it really wont be good to grow up and stay liek this. especially seeing minu in so much pain... coudl he of learnt this behaviour off her?

Gina


----------



## Esarosa

Could it be that he wants to eat his food before his sibling beats him to it? Could you try feeding them apart? Or putting something in their bowl. When Lady used to wolf her food down we put some large balls in her food, it meant she physically had to slow down, I've heard of people using pebbles & rocks (providing they're big enough that they can't be swallowed). Is that worth a try?


----------



## Shell195

Poss a tapeworm?? Not a common worm for a kitten but we have had them before at the Sanctuary(every time I say that I think of The bells, The bells as in The Hunchback of Notre dam:lol2 Try a different wormer


----------



## Titch1980

well ive been up since 5 and all because of this bloody tooth extraction, its swollen (where i could feel it pulling) and its giving me the most awful pain :'( have rung nhs direct and just waiting for them to call back, cos im worried it isnt "normal" for this to occur almost 48 hours later


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh rach it sounds like that dentist has really done something wrong, i hope you get to see another dentist as soon as possible.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

my sis got two gorgeous kittens yesterday! one is male and small and black, i think he's 8 weeks, and the other one is a female tabby, the woman told her they were siblings but there's no way as the tabby is massive and looks near six months to me! will try put pics up later, am taking the hutch peices over to assemble them at her house as work have laid me off for the day. 

fantastic news for mr wibble, the vet phoned last night, his blood test showed he hasn't got kidney disease, he's got an infection, his liver isn't fantastic, but its not too bad considering he's 15, and his white cell count was really high, so he's going to have anti biotics and stay on his rice and chicken diet. i'm so relieved i was thinking she was going to give me bad news!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Gina, I think Katie's suggestion is also a good one. If he's in competition with his brother, be may be bolting his food to stop him getting it, or so he can finish first and pinch some of his, so separating them to see if it makes a difference sounds a good idea to me, I was going to suggest until I read Katie's post. Also something like a pingpong size ball or two to slow him down is also a good idea.

Rach, I'm so sorry to hear that you're still in such pain. While my dentist was waiting for the cocaine to work before drilling she cleaned all my teeth with the grinder and of course it sprays water as it goes. The water was ice cold and, me being so old, my gums are receding and my teeth are very sensitive and it was absolute agony, so all my gums were still aching last night, but thank goodness it's all settled down this morning. 

BFB (sorry don't know your real name, why don't you tell us as we're all on first name terms on this thread!) that's excellent news about Mr Wibble. I'm so pleased it wasn't anything really nasty and terminal!!

Your sister's kittens sound suspicious and some people tell say anything to get rid of their kittens - your sister won't be the first to be taken in by a dishonest breeder. Ask your sister to weigh her cats if she has any kitchen scales - put them in a box, then deduct the weight of the box. Photographs will be great!!!


----------



## Shell195

Good morning all. Rach that sounds like the problem I had and in the end he had pulled the wrong tooth. I hope you get it sorted soon as I know the agony you are in. BFB real name would be great, kittens sound suspicious to me too. Pics would be great . Im so glad Mr Wibble is ok (I love that name) Gina maybe your kitten is just Mr Piggy:lol2:

Well poor little Dennis is supposed to be getting castrated today :eek4: and his 2nd vaccination Hopefully he can come home on Saturday. Bless him:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw! Fingers cross for little Dennis!!


----------



## Sarah1340

freekygeeky said:


> you know i said that scooby was gagging, i have also noticed that once he has finnished his food, he hiccups..
> is this all down to eat ing to fast>


My boyfriend's cat used to do this, he'd bolt down his food, gag and throw it back up. I don't know whether it would help you but we bought some of those steps from Ikea for kids to reach the sink and put the food bowls on them. That bit of height seems to have stopped him swallowing so much air or something with the food, anyway he doesn't do it anymore. Hope that's of some help to you?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh i'm Emma!!! :lol2: well my sis said that that they are from two different litters :blush: i didn't listen properly last night. the boy is very friendly, he has been downstairs most of the time, he seems quite confident. but the girl is very nervous and has hidden my sisters bedroom since she got here, so my sis is going to leave a litter tray up there for her and has taken her food and kitty milk up for her, and let her settle in. is this the right thing to do?


----------



## feorag

Hi Emma!!

So they're from different litters, but were they introduced to each other before your sister got them or are they from different breeders as well?


----------



## freekygeeky

thank you very much everyone 
i will try the vball thingyyy....


----------



## blazingtortoise

Hello Cat People

My fat mogger is on a new strict diet. Prescription food weighed out and fed at specific times of day. She is losing weight which is good and has settled into her new regime well. (to be honest though its not that different from before as she was on diet cat biscuits and never had treats - she is a very lazy mogger). Poor thing though, when she finishes her rations she will spend a good minute licking the empty bowl - good job it doesn't have a pattern - to see if any are left. A few times now I've seen her licking the empty bowl like it's the tastiest thing in the world when its far from feeding time. You'd think she'd just had the best treat EVER and was making the most of it, but no... 

Anyway, its time to get her weighed to see if her rations need reducing again. Our scales aren't good enough - do you think the vet surgery will do it for free?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

blazingtortoise said:


> Hello Cat People
> 
> My fat mogger is on a new strict diet. Prescription food weighed out and fed at specific times of day. She is losing weight which is good and has settled into her new regime well. (to be honest though its not that different from before as she was on diet cat biscuits and never had treats - she is a very lazy mogger). Poor thing though, when she finishes her rations she will spend a good minute licking the empty bowl - good job it doesn't have a pattern - to see if any are left. A few times now I've seen her licking the empty bowl like it's the tastiest thing in the world when its far from feeding time. You'd think she'd just had the best treat EVER and was making the most of it, but no...
> 
> Anyway, its time to get her weighed to see if her rations need reducing again. Our scales aren't good enough - do you think the vet surgery will do it for free?


i would have thought they would weigh her for you, my vets has scales by the desk and they have never charged me to weigh any of the dogs. its worth asking them! otherwise, you could get her to sleep on your bathroom scales :whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Hi Emma!!
> 
> So they're from different litters, but were they introduced to each other before your sister got them or are they from different breeders as well?



Hi :lol2:

they are from the same place, but different mothers. they do know each other quite well, they have both been kept inside the farmhouse. my sis has taken loads of pics, i'm waiting for her to send me them so i can put them up.


----------



## feorag

blazingtortoise said:


> Anyway, its time to get her weighed to see if her rations need reducing again. Our scales aren't good enough - do you think the vet surgery will do it for free?


Hi and welcome!

If it's the vet who's put her on this diet (presumably cos it's prescription diet) then I don't see why they would object to you checking her weight on their machine to keep tabs on her weight loss!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Had Jasper back to the vets yesterday as his eye that was swollen has gone cloudy. he has a corneal ulcer now probably caused by him rubbing his eye when it was swollen. He has got eyedrops and Metacam but I have a feeling this will end with him having the 3rd eyelids stitched. Grrrrr. I lied yesterday about Dennis its actually today so fingers crossed for the little boy. He seems so tiny to be castrated though but rules are rules I suppose. Anyone doing anything interesting today??


----------



## Titch1980

hello everyone
woke in pain again so rang dentist
got an appointment for 10.30 and saw a very nice lady dentist who couldnt have been more gentle, she was very nice and turns out i have dry socket which basically means the scab has come away exposing the bone to everything and it will take longer to heal than normal. she has filled the hole with something that will act like a scab and she says the longer i can get it to stay there the better but if its still hurting next week i will need some anti biotics..................so for now at least i am pain free, and breath........aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......................................
lol


----------



## Shell195

Rach my friend had 1 of these.You poor poor thing. Im glad you are painfree at last:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

bloody hell that sounds awful for you! i hope your new "scab" stays in place and it gives you no more trouble!


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Heya*

hiya me and my OH have two cats...

Piper - we rescued she was feral and her previous owners didnt have the time to tame her, we stepped in and now a year down the line she is so loving and caring god we put in so much hard work to get her to like us and we are definitely there. She has the maddest personality she flits between moods like mad one second angry the next second playful as you like, one second sleepy the next wide awake etcetc. But se is definitely a daddy's gurl. God i can remember when she wouldnt cum newhere near us and now we cant get away from her lol.

Shai - Pure white 8 mnth i got him for my OH's birthday and god is he a mummy's boy and also a lil ****. I swear if satan had a pet it wud be him. he is into everything and i mean everything. Vases, cupboards the fridge shoes, ironing board curtains if i had a penny for every time i said his name (or shouted it) i wud be a billionaire lol even tho he is so annoying he is the cutest cat ever i mean heartachingly cute.

I will post sum pics tomorrow guys / gurls and thanks


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:welcome:to the kitty bit!


----------



## feorag

HI Darth Vandal and :welcome:, but please introduce yourself and give us your name cos Darth Vandal takes a bit of typing! And yes please, we love cat photos on this thread!!

Shell, I'm so sorry to hear about Jaspeer's eye. We had that done on a Somali kitten (3rd eyelid stitch) many years ago and it spelt total disaster for her, so I hope if you have it done, you have better luck.

Rach, sorry you had to go back to the dentist again (oops nearly typed vet there! :lol2, but at least now you're pain free, which has got to me a mega relief for you!

I've been childminding today and had a fraught day. Daniel (who was 2 on Saturday) wasn't well at all and his temperature went up and I thought he was going to have another febrile convulsion, so I had to rush him home, strip him off and cool him down as quickly as I could. Then he started shivering and I wasn't sure whether I should cover him up again or not! Terrified of doing wrong and making things worse. His little cheeks and ears were bright red, bless him - teeth again I think!! So a pretty fraught day all round!!

Had a good night out with the people I used to work with when I was a boring legal secretary last night. Fairly cheap night too! This pub has a 'chance' system on drinks. You order your drink but before you pay they put a big push button on the bar and you press it. On the TV above your head is a row of bottles with a flashing light and whichever bottle is lit up when you press is the deal you get on your drink, so you can get it free, get 2 for 1, get it half-price or pay full price. I was only drinking bitter shandies cos I was driving and my first drink was half-price and my next one was 2 for 1. My best friend, Anne, was being picked up by hubby so she was hitting the double bacardis and she hit the free drink, lucky *****! 

So I had 3 drinks for £1.80 and my lasagne was half-price for happy hour, so it was a cheap night all round!


----------



## Shell195

Welcome DV real name please. Touch wood Jaspers eye looks so much better tonight:2thumb:


----------



## blazingtortoise

butterfingersbimbo said:


> i would have thought they would weigh her for you, my vets has scales by the desk and they have never charged me to weigh any of the dogs. its worth asking them! otherwise, you could get her to sleep on your bathroom scales :whistling2:


Excellent, will check first and then box her up. At least with your dogs they got a bit of a walk out of it. Getting harder and harder to bundle Skip in the carrier. Maybe if I position a second one behind her she will reverse into that while avoiding the one in front! OH manages it but then she's such a noisy bugger it sounds like we're taking an injured animal to the vet.

If I could get her to sleep on the kitchen scales it would be OK. Really just want to know if she's below 5kg. Our bathroom scales are really cheap and don't show enough detail.

Heres the only pic I have of her on this PC.










Helena


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

aw, poor jasper, healing vibes are on the way!


aw she is gorgeous Helena!


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news that you are at least pain free for the moment, Rach!!

Sounds like a great night, Eileen! *lol*

DV, I NEED to see a pic of your white puddy tat


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> DV, I NEED to see a pic of your white puddy tat


DV, in case you haven't realised it - Jen has a passion for white puddytats!!


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Needs one, I does


----------



## Titch1980

apparently i spoke too soon, the pain has come back as bad as before :'(


----------



## Shell195

Poor Rach. I hope you get it sorted I was that desperate with mine I practically blackmailed the dentist.They wouldnt even let my mild mannered OH in with me in case he flattened them.Grrrrrrrr shame he didnt


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Rach


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Rach - are you taking painkillers?


----------



## Shell195

Soooooooooooooo excited now as on Saturday at 1.00 I pick up Dennis my baby Sphynx:flrt: :2thumb::flrt::2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

OOOH!! I am excited for you!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

I never thought I would be able to afford one but when we remortgaged the house my OH insisted I could have one. Steves amazing anyway but now I just love him even more :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*needs a Steve*


----------



## Titch1980

yeay!!!!!!! looking forward to lots of pics shell
am taking ibuprofen and paracetamol against each other.
apparently it can take ages for the pain to calm completely
dad said about a month it took him when he had dry socket and my niece said it took hers a week


----------



## feorag

Yeh! Go, Shell.................Go Shell..................Go Shell!! 

[oops I sound like a petrol advert - maybe I should have typed "go well, go Shell" :lol2:] 

Only 24 hours to go and then it'll be Saturday - Dennis Day!! Yeh!!!

Rach I really hope it doesn't take a month for your dry socket to settle down (sounds really odd that doesn't it?). A week sounds back enough!!!


----------



## Shell195

Good morning all. Rach I hope your mouth is feeling better today. :lol2:Eileen its better than writing my full name-Michelle. Did I tell you my Mum is called Eileen too, just a bit of useless information for you:lol2: Brat I have answered your OP on naughty cats re disinfectant hope it helps.


----------



## Amalthea

One more sleep til little nekkid kitten comes home!!


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Piccies of Shai*

Sorry guys my real name is Daniel.

And heres some piccies of mine and my partners cats hope you like!

Shai bein all sleepy








Shai bein just like his dad (an alcholic lol)








Shai's camp look hehe


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Piccies of piper*

heres my gawjess baby Piper (bear in mind she used to be feral)










My fave photo of piper









This has got 2 be the funniest picture of a cat ever!









Hope you all liked!


----------



## Shell195

Hi Dan Hes gorgeous:flrt: Is he deaf?? My white boy is even though he has green eyes not blue. I can even run the hoover nozzle over him and as he cant hear it he thinks its great:lol2: Just noticed Piper too shes lovely, 4 of mine are ex ferals and they make great pets once tamed dont they.( Is she a tummy licker as it looks a bit baldy)


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous kitties!!! I wanna blow a raspberry on Piper's belly *shifty eyes*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

hi everyone! hope you are all having a good day! i am looking after sis's kitties tomo over night so will try to get some photo's :2thumb:

rach i hope you manage to get hold of some really good pain killers, have you phoned the nice dentist woman and asked for a prescription? 

daniel your kitties are gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Shai n Piper*

No luckliy hes not deaf we were concerned at first but turned out that hes not, he can hear absolutely bloody everything especially the slightest rustling of a chocolate rapper thats his fave noise lol.

And yes she is a tummy licker all the time, you shuld hear hear grunt with pleasure as she licks and sucks on herself it is quite disgusting.

She is brilliant now we have come so far with her, the only thing we cant do with her is pick her up she goes absolutely nuts.

Glad you like them. Keep posting.


----------



## feorag

Do You know I'm fed up this morning! I replied to this thread ages ago, with one of my typical fairly long posts and decided to review it before I posted it. Having read it through I must have thought I'd posted it and then cleared off without doing so. So then I came on, found my post was missing and have sat and typed it all again. Then I reached for my mouse (on this "converted wardrobe which I've got my computer in and so the desk area is quite narrow) and my thumb hit the back button on the left hand side of the mouse, taking me back to the thread and losing everything I'd just typed for the 2nd time!! :bash: I do this so often and it is so frustrating, there's only about 2" between my keyboard and mouse and the button is so sensitive it drives me barmy!!

So! For the 3rd time!!


Shell195 said:


> Did I tell you my Mum is called Eileen too, just a bit of useless information for you:lol2: .


That's interesting because I've not met many Eileens in my lifetime and don't forget I'm very old, so it's still quite an uncommon name. I really like it and apart from a period in my early teens when I desperately wished I was a boy and wanted a girl's name that I could shorten to a boy's name :blush:, I've always been happy with it! :lol2:

I wanted my daughter to have an uncommon name too and so christened her Elise. Of course with a surname like Krukowski it was hard to find a name that would sound OK. As it is people had terrible problems with it. I think they were so busy worrying about how to pronounce Krukowski (which is Kroo-kov-skee) that they would only glance at her christian name and see *Elsie*!! I remember when she was about 12 we were in the waiting room of a hospital and the nurse came out with a card, looked at it and hesitated. I immediately thought "that's us" - she's panicking (I'd seen that reaction for years!) then she yelled out Elsie Krok-oh-visk-i. Poor Elise just looked at me with a resigned face and I couldn't help but laugh!

Daniel welcome - much easier than typing out your user name. Your cats are gorgeous. That feral female is beautiful, but I wonder if it's time you bought her a bra, judging by that 3rd photograph of her !! :lol2:

Rach - how's the gums this morning? I hope it's not too sore!


----------



## Amalthea

Strangely, I grew up with EVERYBODY mispronouncing my last name (now my maiden name)... Searle... Now look at that, pronounce it. There's only one way it can be pronounced, right? Sir-l... NOOOO... Sir-lee was the most common, but I also got Cereal, Squirrel (that one actually stuck, cuz I kept squirrel-like critters), etc etc etc... But I have found in the UK, people pronounce it correctly!! It is an English name (I have a crest and everything), but there ya go.

Now people mispronounce my married name (Egan)... I get Egg-an all the freaking time. It's not a difficult one!


----------



## feorag

A well, if you want the correct pronounciation of a UK name you have to go to the UK. Sorry, no offence intended but the Americans can't even pronounce Iran or Iraq properly so what chance did you have!! :lol2:

Another funny bit about my old surname. When Elise was born and was 2 weeks old the health visitor came to see me. She was sitting on the bed writing down all the registration details and she asked me her name. She then said "you'll have to spell the surname" and Iain (who had just past his 3rd birthday) answered instantly with "K R U K O W S K I". She nearly fell off the bed - must have thought I had a child prodigy, but I explained that his first name was Iain and he couldn't spell that, he'd just learned how to spell my surname, parrot fashion because he'd been beside me so often when I had to spell it out.

My maiden name was Laverick and as soon as the Maverick series came on TV in the 60's everyone wrote down Maverick as my surname! Then I was called Hartridge and that corresponded with "The Partridge Family" so every time someone wrote down my name they wrote Partridge. (I used to joke that I'd gone from a stray cow to a game bird!!! :lol2 
Then I got to Krukowski and nobody could write it down at all. Finally I have a simple surname - Welsh - and I still have to spell it because they all want to spell it as Welch!! Can't win, can I!! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

hiya
well i woke with toothache but have only had 1 lot of painkllers to day and still no pain so fingers crossed. eileen thats how my middle girl learned her address and phone number, lol she had been listening so many times on phone to council and things that one day as i was on the phone to some one i said 137 and she finished the rest with me, lol


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't get the job at the rescue... Just called to find out what was going on, cuz I hadn't heard anything and apparently the position has been filled... *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Aw I'm so sorry about that! I was really hoping that you'd get it!!

Rach, good news about the tooth! Children are funny aren't they?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> I didn't get the job at the rescue... Just called to find out what was going on, cuz I hadn't heard anything and apparently the position has been filled... *sigh*


:bash: to whoever decided you weren't getting the job!!! sorry hun i really thought you were going to get it. 

on the name front, my surname is Knight and you wouldn't believe the things i get called, and els is ellie and she gets called all sorts too! saying that tho i used to call el elsie tanner - she's a spanner........cos she was always throwing a spanner in the works when she was little :lol2:


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

feorag said:


> Daniel welcome - much easier than typing out your user name. Your cats are gorgeous. That feral female is beautiful, but I wonder if it's time you bought her a bra, judging by that 3rd photograph of her !! :lol2:[/quote
> Thanks for the welcome and yeah im just unsure what type of bra im either thinkin a wonderbra cos she is a stunner (but then all the male cats will be after her) or a sports bra so she can still run around and climb up trees without getting black eyes :lol2:


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

Amalthea said:


> I didn't get the job at the rescue... Just called to find out what was going on, cuz I hadn't heard anything and apparently the position has been filled... *sigh*


Sorry to hear about that - im sure things will work out your way soon.

I no my partner has struggled to get a job then wham two land right on her lap lol

Gud luck neways


----------



## feorag

Darth_Vandal87 said:


> Thanks for the welcome and yeah im just unsure what type of bra im either thinkin a wonderbra cos she is a stunner (but then all the male cats will be after her) or a sports bra so she can still run around and climb up trees without getting black eyes :lol2:


Might I suggest something along these lines would suit her well??










Darth_Vandal87 said:


> I no my partner has struggled to get a job then wham two land right on her lap lol


As I have been often heard to say, it's a bit like policemen and prostitutes - when you want one you can't find one and then they all come along together!! :lol2: (not that I've ever been looking for a prostitute I hasten to add :lol2


butterfingersbimbo said:


> on the name front, my surname is Knight and you wouldn't believe the things i get called, and els is ellie and she gets called all sorts too! saying that tho i used to call el elsie tanner - she's a spanner........cos she was always throwing a spanner in the works when she was little :lol2:


My youngest granddaughter is called Ellie and I call her Ellie jellie bellie - she loves it!! She's only 3 of course, I doubt she will appreciate it when she's a little older!! :lol2:

I was very careful picking names for both my children cos I didn't want names that could be abbreviated in an unpleasant way. I thought I was safe with Iain - I mean how can you abbreviate or muck about with such a short name? Then I discovered that his playschool teacher called him Eeny-beeny!!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2::lol2::lol2:*Eileen and* *Daniel. Now... I still have my married name* *Roderick even though I have been divorced many years but really with a maiden name like mine who would want to use it again................are you all ready* *Tollet now for those with a sense of humour or who cant see very well it is NOT Toilet which is what everyone including the teachers used to call me or bogbrush etc etc . I hate the name so much. Oh well hopefully getting remarried next year if we can sneak away as I want no fuss then my name will be Baines:lol2::lol2: (So sorry you never got the job)*


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I am forever losing my posts which I why I now keep it so short Grrr:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:*Eileen and* *Daniel. Now... I still have my married name* *Roderick even though I have been divorced many years but really with a maiden name like mine who would want to use it again................are you all ready* *Tollet now for those with a sense of humour or who cant see very well it is NOT Toilet which is what everyone including the teachers used to call me or bogbrush etc etc . I hate the name so much. Oh well hopefully getting remarried next year if we can sneak away as I want no fuss then my name will be Baines:lol2::lol2: (So sorry you never got the job)*


And with a surname like Laverick you don't need a university degree to work out that I went through my life being called Lavvy, do you? 

My mother originally intended to call me after her mother, which was Geraldine. Thank God she thought it through otherwise I would have been called Gerry Lavvy - now that would be making a total convenience of my name!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## shell2909

hello just a quick question 
my cat has been throwing up ffor about 2 weeks now (not constantly) but he does groom the other cat, would this be hair balls hes trying to throw up or something else? he's an indoor cat eats gocat and the odd loose crick that trys to make an escape.
will be booking him to the vets on monday if theres anymore but wanted to know what you guys think


----------



## feorag

It could be hairballs, but it's very hard to know for sure without seeing the cat. You can buy stuff called Katalax which you can give them to help them shift the hairball.

When any of my cats start puking and showing no other symptoms, I usually put it down to a hairball and observe for a few days, if it doesn't stop then it's the vets. An impacted hairball that doesn't shift and either come up or down, can result in the death of a cat and I'm not prepared to risk that.


----------



## shell2909

ok thanks his behaviour is normal but if it carries on into the weekend ill phone the vet (he vomited today but thats the first time in 3 days)


----------



## elle1331

ok so need advice please. I have a cat called willow and she is nearly 12, i have had a few probs with her but these problems are sorted now. The thing is she has always been an outside cat and for a few years we tried to keep her in but then she was constantly grooming herself and ended up bald on her rear due to stress, the vets advised that we let her out as keeping her in was causing her more harm than good. Anyway she has started to come in everyday which is great but she wont use the litter tray, sleeps all day and has become very grumpy to the point that she scratched my wee un really bad. I a, lost as what to do with her, to me she is a grumpy old lady that is set in her ways so how would i train her again????????
I will never part with her as she is such an important part of our family but i just need to create a happy medium with her the kids and the house. 
Any ideas will be greatly received xxx


----------



## Shell195

I wouldnt do anything.This is obviously how she likes her life(providing she has no health problems) I would teach your child not to touch the grumpy pussycat and maybe give her a bed high up so she is out of the way of little fingers. Some cats just cant be bothered with niceties (sp)


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yeah i agree with shell, she's an old girl and kids can be rough playmates, sometimes the kids have to learn to leave older pets alone, no matter how gentle they try to be!


----------



## feorag

Me too! She's probably just set in her ways!


----------



## elle1331

Shell195 said:


> I wouldnt do anything.This is obviously how she likes her life(providing she has no health problems) I would teach your child not to touch the grumpy pussycat and maybe give her a bed high up so she is out of the way of little fingers. Some cats just cant be bothered with niceties (sp)





butterfingersbimbo said:


> yeah i agree with shell, she's an old girl and kids can be rough playmates, sometimes the kids have to learn to leave older pets alone, no matter how gentle they try to be!





feorag said:


> Me too! She's probably just set in her ways!


i agree with all of you, Willow was on my daughters bed and it was bedtime my daughter got into bed not realising that willow was there. Then i heard screaming, willow was on the opposite side of the bed from where my daughter was getting on and she launched herself nails out at my daughter. The kids dont go near her because she walks round the house growling lol. I obviously have had willow years before I had my children and she has always been with me but not in the way she is now. I just need to be able to have a happy house and a cat that will do her business in a litter tray. 
Oh and Willow will not sleep in a cat bed, we have bought many over the years and she will just not sleep or go near one. She will sleep in the hot press on the landing or on one of the beds but that's it.


----------



## Titch1980

hiya
a little advice please? ive ordered the frontline, how much should i use on each kitten? i think one pippette would be far too much, so half of one? a couple of drops? sorry, just dont wanna OD em.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

the vet told me to use the spray for fidge so i can't help sorry! i wish it was little pipettes for her as she hates it when you do it :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry I can't help you on this either cos I never treat any of my cats with flea or worm treatments! Haven't used Frontline for about 8 years!

Does it give you the dosage by weight on the instructions?


----------



## Titch1980

ahhhhh maybe,lol, should have thought of that :S lol
will wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Shell195

Rach did you order the kitten size ones? Well Dennis is here, met the dogs and cats and is so not bothered. He fell asleep round my neck before. His purr is so loud.I only had him home 10 minutes and he nearly knocked himself out jumping at the telly screen.Silly boy:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Have I missed Dennis pics?!??


----------



## Titch1980

i ordered the ones i usually order shell, but it says suitable from 8 weeks


----------



## linda.t

Shell195 said:


> Rach did you order the kitten size ones? Well Dennis is here, met the dogs and cats and is so not bothered. He fell asleep round my neck before. His purr is so loud.I only had him home 10 minutes and he nearly knocked himself out jumping at the telly screen.Silly boy:flrt::flrt::flrt:


can't wait to see pictures of him:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

new pics + few thoughs n questions 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/213993-my-two-ickle-babies.html

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

No pics yet as I cant keep him still:lol2: He is like a purry whirlwind. On the way home he hated the carrier so put him on my knee where he purred and played. He is such a people cat:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## linda.t

Shell195 said:


> No pics yet as I cant keep him still:lol2: He is like a purry whirlwind. On the way home he hated the carrier so put him on my knee where he purred and played. He is such a people cat:flrt::flrt::flrt:


that's lovely it's great when they're like that:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww lovely! Bindi is the same... You put her in a carrier when you're in the car and she cries... On your lap and she's happy.


----------



## feorag

Girls, I've never travelled any of my cats in a carrier - they've always travelled loose, even when we had 10 going on holiday! Come to think of it we couldn't get enough carriers in the car to travel them all. I guess it's cos we've always had dogs and so when I got my first cat, I just treated him like a dog. He went with me every weekend when I went to visit my mum, cos the dog always came! We've never had a problem travelling our cats, but when the law started to tighten up about loose animals in cars and we knew that we couldn't control 10 cats Barry built a cat guard (dog guards are no good cos they leave gaps at the side and bottom that a cat can squeeze through to fit the car, he put a little door in the centre and we travel with one on each knee and the rest in the back and then they swap throughout the journey!

Shell - just dying to see piccies of Dennis when he stays still long enough to get some. See the difference between a well-socialised and older kitten - they are so confident when they leave home!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

good morning! i am TIRED because my sis's kitties were in with me last night and they ran around like loonies all night!!!! el was in with me and slept through it all. i managed to get some pics last night and this morning, we brought the tiny one down and fidget was not impressed at all! she was hissing at him, so we took him back upstairs after he had a little mooch about.

little boy, spike









little girl, angel









spike and wiz checking eachother out


----------



## freekygeeky

ikea stuff....*hehe!!!*


CUTE KITTENS...


----------



## groovy chick

Cant wait to see pics of Dennis Shell. Well i got a couple of pics today and thought id share them. First is Kit. The oldest in my mums crew at 14. 











Then Charlie another one of my mums. My sister found Charlie wandering the streets when she was tiny and brought her home. We named her Charlie as she is always wide eyed and shes crazy.











And then one of my boy Marley. Who hopefully will have another boy to play with next year so my girlies get some peace











Amanda


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awww they are gorgeous!!! the reason for charlies name is dead funny, she really suits it! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

hello all
this may sound really daft, but............ i still have tooth ache and the one that i believe to be causing it when i put pressure on relieves the pain in my teeth but it sends pains up into my head to a place where i always suffer headaches, im thinking about going back next week and asking her about it as i wouldnt be surprsed to be told this could have caused a lot of my headaches :s
what do you think?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh rach it doesn't sound daft at all! get on the phone in the morning if possible and get in there as soon as they can see you! toothache can cause pain all over your head cos of all the nerves etc.


----------



## Amalthea

We don't ever put Louis in a carrier during travel, but Kallie does NOT travel well at all... Lou has been a good traveler since he was a tiny kitten and always sits on mine or Gary's lap. He's a good boy 

Gorgeous puddy tats there!!

Tooth ache is very likely the cause of your headaches!! Hopefully it'll sort itself not the tooth it gone... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Chris1968

I have a English Blue Short haired Called "Muffin" who i love very much, so much that i even had a tattoo of it on my chest.


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Catnip!!!!!*

Bought a different type of Catnip on Saturday and god did the cats like it hehe


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I love getting my puds high!! I find the stuff from The States is much stronger than the stuff here...


----------



## 1949_sam

Hello all - i'm getting a puppy very soon and i was just wondering how would i let the cats meet the pup? as i want to do it the right way because my younger cat hates dogs only because a mate of mine came round with his dog staff x pit and i didn't know well once i opened the door the dog has run in and chasted my poor cat and now he runs when ever he sees a dog or cat outside anything that moves now really?

Thanks


----------



## Chris1968

I've heard that if you get a clean cloth or towel and rub it all over the puppy to get a scent then rub the cloth all over your furniture ect. This allows the cat to get used to scent of the puppy but what will happen when they actually meet eachother is anybodies guess.


----------



## feorag

There's an old saying that you can introduce a cat into a dog's house, but it's much harder to introduce a dog into a cat's house. I've never tried the latter yet, but I know from other people that it is harder to get a cat to accept a puppy than vice versa.

An old trick that cat breeders use to re-introduce a female back into the houseehold if she's been isolated with her kittens for a while is to sprinkle all the animals in talcum powder. That way they all smell the same and the suspicion is less (similar to Chris's suggestion!).

Rach, I think you should go back to the dentist if you are still suffering pain a week after the tooth's been removed!


----------



## Amalthea

I would imagine introducing a young puppy would be easier than a fully grown dog, though...


----------



## feorag

One of the problems I think is that a young puppy views everyone and everything it meets as a potential friend, whereas a kitten views everything as a potential enemy. 

Puppies in particular are likely to rush at another animal in friendship which will scare any cat or kitten into a defensive attack and once that has happened, it creates a bit of distrust that takes a while to get over. It's usually easier to maintain control over an adult dog to prevent that initial rush and give the cat time to get used to seeing the dog.


----------



## Esarosa

When we got Lady (whippet x) we already had our three sister cats, Sophie, Meg & Harriet.

Initially we crated Lady to allow them to get used to her. Then we would do five minute sessions where they could check her out. We were lucky with Lady in that she was always quite a well behaved little girl. So she never pushed them to much, and if she was getting to boisterous a firm no would solve it. We also used to let them go in the garden together. If the cats got fed up there were plenty of things to climb up, to get out of her way.

They became the best of friends, they used to groom one another. Her & harriet used to play. Sophie & Meg were the mother figures.


----------



## Chris1968

This is my cat "muffin"


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Gorgeous*



Chris1968 said:


> This is my cat "muffin"


Wot a stunner of a cat!


----------



## Amalthea

She is very regal looking!!


----------



## Chris1968

Yeh HE (lol) is. He even makes the German Shepherd move off the dog bed after its all warmed up so he can have it all to himself. He's a real character.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh dear! I do apologise... Poor guy getting called a girl *oops* King of the castle, then *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> One of the problems I think is that a young puppy views everyone and everything it meets as a potential friend, whereas a kitten views everything as a potential enemy.


:lol2:


----------



## Chris1968

No worries, he said he forgives you and wishes that it would stop raining so he could go out. LOL


----------



## Amalthea

I do too... Poor little guy... Winter... BLEGH!


----------



## groovy chick

Chris1968 said:


> This is my cat "muffin"


 
Wow hes a proper little stud Muffin  Gorgeous, hopefully getting a blue bsh or a russian blue next year. Does anyone know what the price of these cats are. The ones ive seen are differing alot.


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous boy, in fact everyones cats are beautiful:flrt: Usually about £300/£350 I think but my Sphynx breeder used to breed them and she was saying on Saturday that British and Persian kittens arent selling so you may get a bargain


----------



## freekygeeky

*Thoughts Please*

Thoughts please 

Ginger my older cat, roams where i live, he is the boss, the big tom cat.
He however is fat, overweight, obease. He is on a diet. But many people feed him. He is regually ill and sick...and its not cat food he brings up. He is old and suffers from athritus, so being over wieght isnt helping. I have given letters to my street saying dont feed him...but i dont actually know how far he goes. I need to tell people with out knocking on every ones door in my village.. its huge!

so i had a couple of ideas...

signs on lamp posts...
local paper. (write to them)? 

would they publish something like this? 

and mayeb the local ''look east''?


----------



## Shell195

At our vets the 2 resident cats were obese so they printed and laminated labels saying "Do Not Feed me" and put one on each collar, the cats have lost so much weight now. Maybe you could try this


----------



## Shell195

Photos of Dennis have now been put on a seperate thread :flrt:


----------



## linda.t

Shell195 said:


> Photos of Dennis have now been put on a seperate thread :flrt:


i know and he's stunning:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

or would your postie put a leaflet through people's doors? i don't even know if they would be allowed lol! can you keep him in or would that drive him mad?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> At our vets the 2 resident cats were obese so they printed and laminated labels saying "Do Not Feed me" and put one on each collar, the cats have lost so much weight now. Maybe you could try this


he doesnt and cant wear a collar 



butterfingersbimbo said:


> or would your postie put a leaflet through people's doors? i don't even know if they would be allowed lol! can you keep him in or would that drive him mad?


nop they cant and i have locally but i have no idea how far he goes.
he cant stay in doors he is a VERY out doory cat/.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

what about a little cat muzzle :whistling2: or a t shirt that say's i'm dieting? :whistling2: sorry i'm not much help!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!!! *gets excited* Will go look at Dennis as soon as I finish this! 

Just got back from the vets with Bindi... It's been two weeks since she was there last and she weighed 540g last time... She weighed a whole 770g today!!!







And she was so good!! Didn't make any upset faces or even flinch when she got her injection. Gotta go back in three weeks for the next one. I am so very proud of her!!


----------



## Shell195

I am so pleased for you and her:2thumb: You keeping her then:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

any other ideas?


----------



## Amalthea

Still not planning on keeping her, no... *lol* But we shall see how it goes when it comes to the time when she will be ready to be rehomed. It wouldn't be until after her second vaccs, anyways... And I'm not letting her go before Christmas  My mind could very well change by then! *lol* I am so pleased with her progress, though


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...-neighbours-feeding-him-help.html#post2885398

the ''poster'' is at the bottom is that ok?


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Wow hes a proper little stud Muffin  Gorgeous, hopefully getting a blue bsh or a russian blue next year. Does anyone know what the price of these cats are. The ones ive seen are differing alot.


Most pedigree cats nowadays will cost you about £350, but it does depend on where you live? Some areas people will charge more than others, but there's quite a difference in appearance and personality between a Russian and a British - the only thing they really have in common is colour, so I would read up on them before you decide which one you want.

Jen, that's great news about Bindi and Gina, I'm sorry but I can't make any suggestions about what you can do to stop people feeding Ginger, other than what has already been suggested.

And now I'm off to find Dennis' photograph!!


----------



## Titch1980

well i was rudely awaken at 4am today and am sitting her waiting for 9 o'clock so i can ring the dentist to try and get in. 
thing i noticed is its no longer on ALL my teeth at that side most of the pain is centred around one tooth, its wobbly from when he took the other one out. when i was in pain i was kinda thinking about asking em to pull that one, but now its gone i dont think i will, lol


----------



## Titch1980

appointment at 11:30


----------



## feorag

Good luck at the dentist Rach - I'm there again at 11:20am for another big molar to be dug out and re-built. I'd say re-filled, but there's so little of the original tooth left that it will have to be rebuilt!


----------



## Titch1980

ooooooh good luck, i hope it goes ok for you.
i wouldnt wish this pain on anyone except my evil stepmother, lol


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck at the dentist today, ladies!!


----------



## Titch1980

well i am pain free for another few hours as she took the old dressing or whatever it is out and put a new one in, i have anti biotics too, but she said it will take a long time


----------



## Amalthea

That is terrible, Rach  I hope you stay pain free for a bit longer at least


----------



## Shell195

Poor you Rach, I hope you feel better soon :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Rach, hope it sorts itself out sooner rather than later. I was OK today, she didn't need to de-plaque me so I didn't have that ice cold water thing that caused me agony last week and she decided not to drill out the whole filling on the broken tooth and just cleaned it up and topped it up, so that was great as far as I was concerned!

So no sore jaw this afternoon!!! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

glad it went ok at the dentist girls, sorry to hear that yours will be ongoing Rach.

Great news about Bindi no wonder you are chuffed! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

well scooby and tom just had their 2nd vac  had a blooming long wait with a room full of dogs but hay ho! trainee vets did the injections...scoobys didnt go to well... poor thing


----------



## Shell195

Hope everyones teeth problems resolve:2thumb: Gina I dont think trainee vets should be aloud to vaccinate kittens/ puppies as if they are a bit cack handed they can be put off vets for life


----------



## feorag

Totally agree with you there Shell - it doesn't take much to put kittens off vets and that sort of handling!


----------



## Chris1968

Alice, thats a beautiful Cat.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Hope everyones teeth problems resolve:2thumb: Gina I dont think trainee vets should be aloud to vaccinate kittens/ puppies as if they are a bit cack handed they can be put off vets for life





feorag said:


> Totally agree with you there Shell - it doesn't take much to put kittens off vets and that sort of handling!


i found a RSPCA clinic in town you see and if you go there, and trainee vets from the uni ''practice'' on your animal, then you get it very cheaply... i guess they have to practice on something..
i wouldnt go there for anythgn else though...they were youger than me!!


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Urgently need help and advice!!!!!*

Hiya guys / gurls, firstly i wana ask are white cats always extremely naughty???

Me and my partner are at our wits ends! 

Our cat Shai, is a nightmare. He will not leave the curtains alone at all! He has now chewed through 3 of my phone charger cables one of which was completely severed in approx 7 places!!!!

We can not lock him out of our bedroom as he will scratch at the door all night! Once he is in the bedroom he will not leave us alone he has to sleep on us and rite next to our faces, if our eyelids twitch during the night and he spies it he will put his paws on our faces and has actually scratched my partners eyes on two occasions! Not only that but it is so hard to sleep when he purrs so loud!!

We have tried scaring him with water but he likes it! he has actually got in the shower with me on two occasions!

Any suggestions! My partner is seriously thinking of getting rid of him cos we are loosing sleep and struggling all day at work. Please can somebody give us some help or advice cos he is such a cute cat and on rare occasion can be a lovely pet!


----------



## feorag

Just dashing off to work, but a quick answer until I have time to think things through further.

As far as the cables go you could try citronella oil! Cats hate the smell of it (anything citrusy like orange and lemon, but citronella is probably stronger than those) If you rubbed it along the cables it might stop him chewing.

Stopping him from scratching to be in a room is more difficult, but you could try penning him overnight.

Really he's begun habits and you have to break him of the habits, which will be harder than you think.

With persistent cats like this (and I have my share), we've learned that often you can't break the habit, so "damage limitation" is the way to deal with it. Prevention rather than cure might be your only option! 

All our cats sleep in bed with us (even when we had 10!!) and 2 of them _insist_ on being under the covers, head on the pillow like a person! :lol2:

Harry in particular is a terrible purrer and as he gets older it gets louder, but we've kind of adapted to it over 20 years of cat ownership and it feels odd now sleeping in a bed without a cat!

And I've not been told by anyone that white cats are naughtier than any other colours (apart from torties, which has been studied and sort of proven!)


----------



## 1949_sam

Thanks for all the advice peeps :2thumb: So far things are going well and my older cat has taken to her but won't play with her yet lol...she waits untill she's asleep then my cat Pebbles cuddles upto her and well my other cat Diesel runs when he sees her moving and will sleep near her once she's asleep but as soon as she moves he's gone like lightning :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'm tired this morning......me and el had stomache ache last night and so she insisted i stay in her room.....fidge loves el's room and spent all night playing, and walking on me, then fidge was running up and down the stairs.......:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I had a crap night too. Dennis was crying at 5.00 am to come out of his cage and got in bed with me (me with Tshirt on LOL) He proceeded to suck my neck, chin and nose and kneaded me until I got up at 8.00 am I look awful this morning and think I need to iron my face:lol2: I do feel very guily though.Last night I turned our big hooded cat tray round in the bedroom so the dogs cant root in it and must have knocked the plug switch poor Dennis had no heated bed or radiator to keep him warm. I think he was crying coz he was cold:blush: Naughty mummy:bash: No excuse for Dennis and Elmo(my Mainecoon boy) playing chase round the room though LOL its just as well that the 8 dogs that sleep upstairs on the bed are very patient


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awww poor Dennis :lol2: it sounds like you gave him no choice but to get in with you! it's funny actually cos fidget doesn't do the kneading thing! but she does do the feeling the eye lid thing to see if they are open......


----------



## Amalthea

My cat at home (she lives with my mom) has a thing where if she wants you awake in the night, she'll LICK your eyelids!! Not nice!!


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

feorag said:


> Just dashing off to work, but a quick answer until I have time to think things through further.
> 
> As far as the cables go you could try citronella oil! Cats hate the smell of it (anything citrusy like orange and lemon, but citronella is probably stronger than those) If you rubbed it along the cables it might stop him chewing.
> 
> Stopping him from scratching to be in a room is more difficult, but you could try penning him overnight.
> 
> Really he's begun habits and you have to break him of the habits, which will be harder than you think.
> 
> With persistent cats like this (and I have my share), we've learned that often you can't break the habit, so "damage limitation" is the way to deal with it. Prevention rather than cure might be your only option!
> 
> All our cats sleep in bed with us (even when we had 10!!) and 2 of them _insist_ on being under the covers, head on the pillow like a person! :lol2:
> 
> Harry in particular is a terrible purrer and as he gets older it gets louder, but we've kind of adapted to it over 20 years of cat ownership and it feels odd now sleeping in a bed without a cat!
> 
> And I've not been told by anyone that white cats are naughtier than any other colours (apart from torties, which has been studied and sort of proven!)


Thanks for ur help, i hadnt thought of citronella so thats something to bear in mind.

Is there any form of scent or slight drug that can be used (without damaging him) that will calm him down on a night. I heard "thru the grapvine" that you can get something thats plugs into a socket that give of feromones that are like the smell of a mother cat that apparently can calm them down. Has ne1 heard of this or had experience with it?

I am in the prcess of loaning a sort of cat kennel for him on a night to see if this will work but somehow im doubtful.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I had a crap night too. Dennis was crying at 5.00 am to come out of his cage and got in bed with me (me with Tshirt on LOL) He proceeded to suck my neck, chin and nose and kneaded me until I got up at 8.00 am I look awful this morning and think I need to iron my face:lol2: I do feel very guily though.Last night I turned our big hooded cat tray round in the bedroom so the dogs cant root in it and must have knocked the plug switch poor Dennis had no heated bed or radiator to keep him warm. I think he was crying coz he was cold:blush: Naughty mummy:bash: No excuse for Dennis and Elmo(my Mainecoon boy) playing chase round the room though LOL its just as well that the 8 dogs that sleep upstairs on the bed are very patient


So is your neck covered in hickeys then??? :lol2: How you gonna explain that away??? :lol2: Bet nobody believes it was a cat!!! :lol2:

And yes, you are a very naughty mummy to leave a nekkid cat alone without any form of heating on a freezing cold night!!! Bad Mama!! :bash:





Darth_Vandal87 said:


> Is there any form of scent or slight drug that can be used (without damaging him) that will calm him down on a night. I heard "thru the grapvine" that you can get something thats plugs into a socket that give of feromones that are like the smell of a mother cat that apparently can calm them down. Has ne1 heard of this or had experience with it?.


You're thinking about a product called Feliway, which you can buy as a spray or as a plug in. It's designed to be a "friendly smell" (as in the pheromone that cats excrete from their mouths, as compared to an "aggressive smell" which is in their urine. However, I don't think it will calm down an over-active cat - it's more to use when cats spray or pee in the house because there is something upsetting them territorial wise.

You could try him on Valerian. Valerian is a herb which is used in natural sleeping remedies for humans, dogs and cats. Most cats kinda love it!!

A lot of people who show cats use it if they've got an uptight cat, to calm them down on a show day to stop them getting stressed out by the noise and all the handling.

Dorwest Herbs make a liquid one with a dropper bottle which you can buy direct from them or on ebay - search for "Valerian Compound". Just put the drops on his food. That might work for you.


----------



## diamondlil

A breakthrough! Although Ralph keeps swiping the kittens for being cheeky, I caught a snap of her asleep next to Bonnie on a cushion!








Here's Bonnie enjoying a chicken wing








And Maisie just looking cute


----------



## 1949_sam

Aww they are All so gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:

My cats are getting there with my puppy and they were sleeping togther today :2thumb:


----------



## diamondlil

Ellie (my dog) has adopted the kittens so completely she has been growling today at Ralph when the cats were squaring up. I have reinforced that it it NOT ok to growl at the cats. I'll keep an eye on the situation. It was surprising, because I had cats when Ellie was a puppy who kept her firmly in her place. So I can only think along with letting the kittens eat out of her bowl and sleep with her Ellie really does think they are 'her puppies'.


----------



## 1949_sam

diamondlil said:


> Ellie (my dog) has adopted the kittens so completely she has been growling today at Ralph when the cats were squaring up. I have reinforced that it it NOT ok to growl at the cats. I'll keep an eye on the situation. It was surprising, because I had cats when Ellie was a puppy who kept her firmly in her place. So I can only think along with letting the kittens eat out of her bowl and sleep with her Ellie really does think they are 'her puppies'.


Aww at least there getting along and they are gorgeous :2thumb: I'm sure i heard that if it's a dogs home 1st then you add cats it can be hard work is this true or is it the other way around?? It was a pet shop that told me???


----------



## feorag

The way I heard it was that it was easier to introduce a cat into a dog's home, than a dog into a cat's home . Don't know if it's true or not, but I had no problem introducing a cat into my home when I had a dog - haven't tried it the other way around yet!

Ellie sounds like Leo, my GSD (long gone now, sadly!) He protected every new animal that came into the house, following it around like a guardian angel and growling at anything that went near it. Definitely a shepherd!!!


----------



## diamondlil

I had cats first, so I wouldn't know. My old female cat mothered Ellie as a puppy and my old male cat terrorised her. Then no cats for a few years and then 2 adults that Ellie was friendly with right from the start but she loves the kittens.


----------



## diamondlil

feorag said:


> The way I heard it was that it was easier to introduce a cat into a dog's home, than a dog into a cat's home . Don't know if it's true or not, but I had no problem introducing a cat into my home when I had a dog - haven't tried it the other way around yet!
> 
> Ellie sounds like Leo, my GSD (long gone now, sadly!) He protected every new animal that came into the house, following it around like a guardian angel and growling at anything that went near it. Definitely a shepherd!!!


As I said, the old cats taught Ellie to be cat-friendly, but we also had the guinea pigs or degus running around for supervised indoor play, so Ellie got strong 'leave' training from a puppy. (Although the degus made her mouth water)


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

wiz has always been great with cats, and i think fidge thinks he's her dad bless her!


----------



## 11krage

Can somebody tell my cat that cats are supposed to be carnivores. She keeps staring with :flrt: eyes at my custard cream biscuits then doing her tricks to convince me to part with some. I'd understand if it was the cream, but if anything shes more excited about the biscuit part. First frosted flakes, now biscuits, can't eat in peace :bash:


----------



## feorag

You should worry, last week my Siamese ate all my Gravadlax sauce, which is a dill mustard from Ikea - she wouldn't touch my salmon, she just wanted the sauce.

And my Abyssinian was obsessed with Christmas Cake. And my Havana loved chives, spring onions and leeks!

Need I go on! They're cats - that's what they do! :lol2:


----------



## 11krage

feorag said:


> You should worry, last week my Siamese ate all my Gravadlax sauce, which is a dill mustard from Ikea - she wouldn't touch my salmon, she just wanted the sauce.
> 
> And my Abyssinian was obsessed with Christmas Cake. And my Havana loved chives, spring onions and leeks!
> 
> Need I go on! They're cats - that's what they do! :lol2:


:lol2: such weird fussy little critters


----------



## Titch1980

lol mine love salad when we get a takeaway i leave the salad well except onion i love onion and they always get into the box and eat the salad


----------



## Amalthea

Louis loves bread! So does his brother, so we think it genetic! *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

fidge loves bread too! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Libby just loves everything. But especially spring onions, salads and various greens. Her favorite thing is Lady rump at the moment, Poor dog is so fed up of her.

She's still biting incredibly hard, keep threatening to borrow my friends bolshy bengal and teach her a lesson, :roll:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Libby just loves everything. But especially spring onions, salads and various greens.


Oh she is so very oriental, there must be some in her somewhere!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

stupid question alert........fidge has lost her amazing big eye brow whiskers!!! first one side went, then today she has none at all.....is this normal??? :blush:


----------



## feorag

Maybe it's your other kitten chewing them off, cos it's very common!!

You do have another kitten, don't you? I'm trying desperately to remember who has what on this thread, there are so many of us with such a mixture, but I'm sure you've got 2 kittens.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

nope, i want another but haven't got one yet......have got a jack russel and they play together.......would it hurt her when they come out?


----------



## feorag

Wouldn't have thought so!


----------



## Titch1980

guess what?
ive not had much pain today, and the bit i have had has been kept away using paracetamol no ibuprofen at all. yeay!!!!!!!!!!!!
only about 2 weeks til my babies go to their new homes


----------



## Shell195

Hi all a bit late I know but lots going on at the minute. 2 nights I got a knock on the door and a young couple said they had a kitten visiting their house but she hated the dogs, Out from their coat they puled a 4 month emaciated kitten wearing a gold collar that once fitted her.She is so beautiful. An unusual tortie with the softest fur ever and so thick.She is just a skeleton with fur:bash: If I wouldnt take her he was going to put her back in the garden. She is so purry. i have locked her in the hedgehogs room with a heated bed and am feeding her little and often.She savages her food. She was also covered in flea dirt so she has been frontlined and wormed with Drontal. Poor little girl:devil: She is off to the Sanctuary tomorrow afternoon then she will see the vet for Felv/FIV testing and check up.We wont vaccinate her yet as she is in such poor condition but will keep her in the indoor cattery in Isolation. She so wants to be loved.Will try and trace an owner but I dont hold out much hope:devil:


----------



## Esarosa

Aw poor little thing  Hope the tests come back clear


----------



## feorag

Aw Shell - when I read or hear stories like that I get so mad!! :devil:

The poor wee thing - no wonder she savages her food, she must have spent weeks being so hungry!!

You know someone rang The Sanctuary on Wednesday and I took the call and she said there should be an "Animals in Need" day, just like Children in Need and Comic Aid and all the other countrywide fund raising days to raise money to help out people like you and my bosses and a lot of other rescue people on here, who spend all their time caring for animals that we humans have brought into the world and then abandoned!

Rach, I'm so pleased your tooth (or gap where the tooth was!) is not hurting so much! That's great news! :2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

hi all i want some input n a little dilemma i have if you will.
today after my weight clinic appointment i called at tesco for my niece a card and some colouring stuff for her birthday, anyway on the way out kids wanted the loo so i took them and we were behind this elderly lady who was struggling, anyway i got my 3 into a cubicle and as they were taking turns she called "have you a moment" so i left them and went to see what she wanted, she needed help getting he fleece and jumper up so i helped (i always thought i would never be able to be a carer and shocked myself) anyway when they had all done, she came out her cubicle and said "your not going are you?" so i said do you want my help and she just looked down and said " i cant" that was enough, we chatted as i dressed her she was wearing a steel corsette as had just had a hip op, she had burned her hand on the grill as she couldnt feel it burning, i helped her with her knickers, trousers, jumper,fleece,coat and gloves also to pick up her bag and key and make sure she was on scooter, anyway as we spoke i asked if there was anyone to look after her to which she replied "i pay them £128 per week and i get my breakfast, thats all". as she got onto her scooter i walked away i got maybe 2 mins away and went back i wanted to offer my help and more than breakfast i mean my kids are at school all day and i dont do much else, unfortunately she had gone  
i am thinking of writing to our local paper and explaining what happened and offer my help (if she reads the paper) and say i will leave my details with them, but i dont want to be accused of anything(money grabbing and such/i dont even want money) and dont know what to say in the letter (im not good with writing important things you see).
so whats your opinion? what would you do? and if you agree i should write a letter can you help me go about it, please?

ETA: as i thought about it i cried and thought i hope im not left alone in times of need like that, i have cried whenever ive told anyone and ive thought about her all day.


----------



## Esarosa

Aw bless you rach. That's disgraceful that she pays for help and that's all she gets . I think it's a good idea but i'm sorry to say I wouldn't have the first clue of how to go about it. I presume the only place they would put it would be advertisements and i'm not sure how much an elderly lady would be checking those. If she's anythin like my nan she pinches her pennies so to speak.

You could phone the paper up tomorrow and ask to talk to someone about it. See what they say..Really not sure what to suggest tbh hun


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awww shell, poor kitty, i hope her test is clear bless her, i hope she makes it.

rach that's great news about your teeth! i'm really sorry to hear about your sad meeting with the lady at the supermarket. i wondered if she gets the payment scheme through the government where they pay for help themselves? i'm not making much sense but i was reading in the council about it a while ago, sometimes people with disabilities etc get a benefit and then pay the registered carer themselves from it, i wonder if this is what she was referring to? check your local paper for carer's jobs, and i would also go to the job centre or look on your local council website. if you do apply for a job you would need to be police checked as routine, i had mine done for volunteering at el's school. also do you have a volunteer centre local to you?

i'm the same when i see old people struggling like that. my ex in laws have had lots of problems but they are miles away and i try to go up as often as i can, there own son's don't lift a finger to help them.


----------



## feorag

Hi Rach, I'm not really sure how to go about it either.

Emma may be right - it could be a payment scheme and the carer could work for an approved organisation. Also as a carer I'm also pretty sure that you will have to have a CRO check.

I think being a carer would be a very rewarding job - not one that I think I could do, but my daughter did it when she was 20 for a quadraplegic and strangely enough she loved it. I say "strangely" because she has a very short fuse and get irritated by people very easily!

Now as far as the old lady goes, that's a bit difficult because she may not read the papers or may read them and miss your advert or whatever you put in. What I would do is go to Tesco and ask the girl on the enquiry desk if anyone of them know her - I appreciate it's probably a huge Tesco with a huge clientele, but if she's on a scotter, they MAY remember her. She may be a "woman of habit", which a lot of elderly people are ('cept me, I have no habits!!) and shop on the same day, so you could try going back the same day next week at the same time and lurk in the entrance trying to see her.

And I totally agree with you, that any of us could be in that situation one day and I for one hope there's someone out there with a bit of compassion if I was in a sticky situation like that! Well done you!! :notworthy:


----------



## feorag

Just thought I'd tell everyone about a cat programme on Channel 4 at 7:10pm tonight, which will of course be repeated on 4+1 an hour later if you have digital. No doubt most of you will be tuned in to Strictly or X Factor, but if you can record it, it should be interesting.

It's called "Animals in the Womb" and tonight it's featuring cats. The TV Guide says "_Footage revealing the reproductive lives of domestic and wild felines, using ground-breaking photography techniques and scanning to demonstrate the process from embryo to birth. Featuring how a lion develops the teeth and paws which allow it to become a silent and deadly predator, and how a cat's inner ear enables it to always land on its feet"_

I'll certainly be recording it, so I can watch it at my leisure. It should be fascinating given that the cat's uterus is divided into 2 horns, so the photography could be interesting.


----------



## Titch1980

thanks for that eileen ive just set it to record


----------



## Shell195

Aaah Rach what a lovely person you are. Sadly more and more elderly or disabled people are left to fend for themselves. I would ask at Tescos on case someone knows her. My sister is a carer and she never needed police checks(wrong I know) she goes from house to house either getting them up and breakfast or getting them ready for evening with tea but the rest of the time they are left alone.It is so sad, as you wonder what happened to their familys


----------



## Titch1980

you do, and i have been sat here all morning thinking how sad if she has no one especially over christmas


----------



## Shell195

Purdy my Oriental girl was off colour yesterday drinking but not eating and tiny bits of smelly squits.On vet advice Ive injected her with 1/2 ml long acting antibiotics but if she is no better tomorrow I will take her to see the vet. She looks so miserable, I hope she hasnt eaten anything(plastic etc) Poor Purdy not herself at all


----------



## Shell195

Ooh Eileen I will watch that, I love X Factor auditions but then get bored watching it so it will make a nice change


----------



## feorag

I think it'll be really interesting to watch the development inside the womb - that's the only bit of cat breeding you don't get to see!!!

Sorry to hear that Purrdy's not well. That's one thing about Orientals/Siamese - they usually let you know when they're not well. "Soldiering on" isn't quite in their vocabulary!! More often it's "I'm dying here and I need lots of tlc"!

I hope she picks up by tomorrow!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

nice one Eileen i will set that to record and will let my sis know too! :2thumb:

Shell I hope Purdy feels better soon and you are able to figure out what the matter is.


----------



## Titch1980

ive decided im going to write (email) a letter to the editor for that section, im just confused as to what to say, i dont wanna go saying how much she pays etc, and dont wanna give out too much info incase she doesnt like it, if you see what i mean?


----------



## Esarosa

I think the tesco idea was a good one hun to be honest.

By the way for all those big kids Cats & dogs is on channel 4...I think i've fallen in love with that beagle puppy.


----------



## Titch1980

i will try that too, but knowing the girls who were on the counter when i was in they would have no idea


----------



## feorag

If you write a letter I think you should just say that you are the lady who helped the elderly lady, give the time and date, and who had just had a hip operation. Then just say that you would like to get in touch with her, so you can go and visit her or something like that.


----------



## Esarosa

Hows the letter coming along Rach?

Well I only caught the last thirty minutes of the cats in the womb programme but was very impressed. Poor Will though had to sit through my squeaks of 'aw' 'oh look hunni' 'oh isn't she gorgeous' etc etc.

I love how they did the womb representations though. I saw a Making of animals in the womb programme (in regards to the dolphins & dogs) a few months back and the amount of work that goes in to one model was unreal. The finished products look fantastic though.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone on this lovely bright, white sunny Sunday morning. Bright, being nice and sunny, white being a layer of snow over everything - and it's ****** freezing!!! :lol2:

I haven't watched the programme yet Katie. I recorded it and I'm gonna sit down now for my morning coffee and chill out for an hour watching it!


----------



## freekygeeky

zingi is getting quite ruff witht the kittens lately, he ''play fights'' which is fine he and the kittens do this together but somtimes he does it way too ruff, the kittens end up crying..and we have to intervien (sp)...zingi seems to be interested with the kittens ''private parts'' .... is this beacuse they are ''full''' males? or...


----------



## feorag

Doubt it! He's just a cat! Actually I think he's just showing them that he's bigger and stronger than they are, so they'd better not think they can better him cos they can't! In other words, he's just establishing the hierarchy and trying to convince them that he's "top cat".

I wouldn't worry too much as kitten play incredibly rough - it used to amaze us just how rough our queens were with their kittens, they tossed them about, jumped on them, flattened them etc etc. Just intervene as you are doing when the kittens scream, so that Zingi realises that sort of play is not acceptable and the kittens can get away - if they want to. I say "if they want to" because kittens squeal like stuck pigs sometimes and if you intervene and separate them, they go straight back and repeat exactly the same behaviour.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Doubt it! He's just a cat! Actually I think he's just showing them that he's bigger and stronger than they are, so they'd better not think they can better him cos they can't! In other words, he's just establishing the hierarchy and trying to convince them that he's "top cat".
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much as kitten play incredibly rough - it used to amaze us just how rough our queens were with their kittens, they tossed them about, jumped on them, flattened them etc etc. Just intervene as you are doing when the kittens scream, so that Zingi realises that sort of play is not acceptable and the kittens can get away - if they want to. I say "if they want to" because kittens squeal like stuck pigs sometimes and if you intervene and separate them, they go straight back and repeat exactly the same behaviour.


hehe thanky!

the two scooby and tom do play very very rough, its crazy! i have found only one cut on scooby after zinigi was fighting too rough. so thats ok.. lol
thanky for your help! i also went to see the only female inthe litter (the tabby) today (my firend adopted her) she is stunning, her eyes are bright bright yellow!!


----------



## feorag

That's great that you can keep in touch with another one of the litter.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> That's great that you can keep in touch with another one of the litter.


yup 
i do respite care you see on a sunday with a 9 year old girl, and her mum adoted her you see (the kitten) yay !! every sunday i see her


----------



## Shell195

Cool program. Zingi will be sorry when the kittens grow up:lol2: We woke up this a.m. to howling wind and pounding rain. Roll on tomorrow as our boiler broke last Thursday and we are waiting for a new part that is coming on Monday. Hot water and radiators once again :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Cool program. Zingi will be sorry when the kittens grow up:lol2: We woke up this a.m. to howling wind and pounding rain. Roll on tomorrow as our boiler broke last Thursday and we are waiting for a new part that is coming on Monday. Hot water and radiators once again :2thumb:


hehe!
we have just had a boiler fitted, tis so nice to have heating!!!
program was good wasnt it!...dad wanst a bengal even more now!! lol


----------



## freekygeeky

p.s scoob and tom got weighed at the vets they now weigh 1.1 and 1.2


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Heya again*

heya again guys, sorry for not bein bk in touch!

The vets have suggested pills for Shai which are called Zylkene (excuse the spelling if its wrong) 

Has anbody used these before or any advice as to if they will help towards making Shai calmer on a night!

Thanks very much Dan


----------



## Shell195

We have been prescribed these for a cat but due to him behaving better havent used them yet. Google the name. They are non prescription and are available to antone but they sound really good. Let us know how you get on:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Always good to have other people's experiences of using treatments like this, so do let us know how they get on.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

good luck with them!


----------



## Esarosa

Has anyone heard anything from Palomine about her poorly La perm baby? Last I read they were awaiting bloodwork results I think.


----------



## freekygeeky

how much should a 10 - 11 week old kitten weigh? any ideas.. 
hehe


----------



## Titch1980

well i had weight clinic on friday had to go back today cos the normal person who runs it wasnt there, i was weighed both days and lost 2 kilos over the weekend, woohoo, go me!. lol
also had a pretty much pain free weekend and i need to get my letter into the local paper by tomorrow aft and im still umming and ahhing about what to put,lol


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> how much should a 10 - 11 week old kitten weigh? any ideas..
> hehe


|My male kittens weighed around 1400g-1630g at 12 weeks



Katiexx said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Palomine about her poorly La perm baby? Last I read they were awaiting bloodwork results I think.


I'm sure she posted on here somewhere that the tests came back with nothing nasty. Can't exactly remember what it was, but whatever it was was treatable so the news was good.

Rach - well done you for the weight loss :notworthy: And I'm delighted about your tooth. Hope you can get some sort of letter written. Did you try asking anyone at the supermarket if they knew the woman?


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats on the weight loss, Rach!! Am jealous *lol* Would like to lose about a stone (and get back to 10.5 stone-ish)...


----------



## feorag

Well I love food and I'm a comfort eater and when things went badly wrong with my daughter 5 years ago I started to eat and consequently put on loads of weight, which I just couldn't get off, because by the time she'd sorted herself out, I was in a court case trying to see my granddaughter and every time there was a setback with that I didn't care about being fat and I ate!

So this time last year I went on a crash diet and I mean crash! No food at all only food packs and nothing else. It was very severe (and it had to be, because nothing else I'd tried had worked) and I lost 2½ stone in 3 months. I managed to maintain that weight until my holiday at the end of June and of course on holiday my careful eating went out the window and why shouldn't it?

However, since then I've carried on eating too much of the wrong stuff and consequently I've put on 1½ stone, since February, so that's got to come off! I've just laid in bed this morning and decided I'm going to have to go back on the crash diet maybe up to Christmas to get my eating in check and my stomach used to smaller portions again.

What a depressing thought!!


----------



## Shell195

3 years ago I gave up smoking and put on a bit of weight this made my small fibroids grow but they never stopped growing and the bigger they got the less I could do and the less I could do the more weight I put on. I have been to hell and back with the fibroids, I never knew how bad they could make you feel. A few months ago I had a Fibroid Embolization and at last the things have begun to shrink and my weight to reduce. Now the more weight I lose the more active I become. I get so depreessed carrying the extra weight I think in total I gained 4 stone.I havent weighed myself lately but can tell by clothes and rings etc that I have lost quite a bit


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Thanks*



feorag said:


> Always good to have other people's experiences of using treatments like this, so do let us know how they get on.


Thanks for the help & support guys and yeah i will keep you updated on them. Im going to get a 2week course this Friday so with any luck a miracle may occurr lol.

Thanks again Dan. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> 3 years ago I gave up smoking and put on a bit of weight this made my small fibroids grow but they never stopped growing and the bigger they got the less I could do and the less I could do the more weight I put on. I have been to hell and back with the fibroids, I never knew how bad they could make you feel. A few months ago I had a Fibroid Embolization and at last the things have begun to shrink and my weight to reduce. Now the more weight I lose the more active I become. I get so depreessed carrying the extra weight I think in total I gained 4 stone.I havent weighed myself lately but can tell by clothes and rings etc that I have lost quite a bit


Shell, that sounds horrendous! Never had that problem (thank God)), but I'm so pleased that something has finally got sorted for you.

In my case, it seems to be either depression or obesity! :lol2:

When all this family drama began to unfold I became very depressed and ended up on anti-d's and having to have counselling to help me cope with the situation. After the counselling I was like a wet dishrag! As my counsellor put it "I'd been to some 'very dark places' during our counselling sessions" (the hardest was writing a goodbye letter to my dead husband - tooks me weeks to do that!!!) 

I determined never to let myself get that far down again, so I eat when I'm unhappy and I keep myself busy to the point of constantly running around like a blue *rsed fly, with my blood pressure getting higher and the stress taking its toll, but quite honestly I'd rather that than let the depression get hold again!

Dan, fingers crossed for a "miracle" - keep us updated! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> |My male kittens weighed around 1400g-1630g at 12 weeks


thanky 

scooby is 1100 and tom is 1200 even though scooby seems huge in comparision. i really think tom will end up an ''orential'' cat though, thin and lanky lol!! where as i think scooby will be a big fat so and so!!!


----------



## Amalthea

My goodness...  Sounds like you've both had a rough time!!

I am diabetic and insulin makes you gain weight (as well as the birth control I'm on) and then the more weight you gain, the more insulin you have to take, so you gain more weight... So I am now on metformin to try and help my insulin work better so I don't have to take as much... Seems to be helping. Now I just need a job, so I get out of the house!


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> scooby is 1100 and tom is 1200 even though scooby seems huge in comparision. i really think tom will end up an ''orential'' cat though, thin and lanky lol!! where as i think scooby will be a big fat so and so!!!


I would say that's an excellent weight for 11 week old kittens! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> I am diabetic and insulin makes you gain weight (as well as the birth control I'm on) and then the more weight you gain, the more insulin you have to take, so you gain more weight... So I am now on metformin to try and help my insulin work better so I don't have to take as much... Seems to be helping. Now I just need a job, so I get out of the house!


That sounds a horrendous Catch 22 situation to be in Jen. I wish you could get a job too!! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely sucks!! And it makes me angry that I have to take the thing that is making me gain the weight. But at least I am alive and all that 

I can't remember if I told you guys that I have applied for a temp receptionist job at the vets that Bindi has been going to...

Speaking of Bindi... I need to get new pics of her up!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Speaking of Bindi... I need to get new pics of her up!!


Yes you do - we all have a vested interest in her development!! :2thumb:

Hope you can get an interview and the job at the vet's - that would be great!


----------



## Amalthea

Will get on it today for ya


----------



## feorag

Yeh!! :2thumb:

Well I've got 100 blank keyrings a-calling me from downstairs to go and fill with photographs of the animals and their stories and 15 pages of 6 bookmarks to cut out and laminate ready for our big "give us your money" drive next week, so I'm off downstairs to do some work!!


----------



## Amalthea

Fun!! I have some crafting to finish today for the YRC Christmas show on Saturday... Am so close to being done I can taste it!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Ooh! What crafty things are you doing? (As you can see I haven't gone yet!!) :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I have a few more cards to do before I am completely done with crafts... The stall will have candles my friend made (with ratty images on), cards, rat shaped choclates for people (I finished those yesterday), ratty cookies (for rats), ratty Christmas crackers (for the rats to open and play with), and MAYBE homemade yoggie drops (if I can be bothered) *lol*


----------



## feorag

Story of my life! :roll: 

I'm still here, but I'm definitely going downstairs to do some work NOW!!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I have a few more cards to do before I am completely done with crafts... The stall will have candles my friend made (with ratty images on), cards, rat shaped choclates for people (I finished those yesterday), ratty cookies (for rats), ratty Christmas crackers (for the rats to open and play with), and MAYBE homemade yoggie drops (if I can be bothered) *lol*


Now I'm wishing I had a rat to buy some of those for!! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

They are good for other small critters, too  Mice, hamsters, gerbils, etc etc etc. Will get pics when I've got everything here. We made a bit of cash last year doing it


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

and while you are taking pics, don't forget we need to see Baby Bindi :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I would say that's an excellent weight for 11 week old kittens! :2thumb:



whoop whoop! lol


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Bindi pics will be taken tonight!


----------



## Esarosa

Ah I must have missed the post thanks for that Eileen.

On the weight front, I was warned that going on the pill I was on can cause you to put on weight but whilst on the pill I lost weight, and since coming off it I put it on. Never one to do things normally!

Can't wait for the Bindi pictures, and those ratty treats sound lush.

Libby has a thing for rat yoggies, whether they are home made or shop bought, she goes bonkers for them. :roll: Odd little madam.

Gina I think it's about time we had more pictures of the kittys to be honest!


----------



## feorag

Yeh, more kitty piccys!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

When I came off the pill for a while, the weight fell off me! I wasn't doing anything differently, either!


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Gina I think it's about time we had more pictures of the kittys to be honest!



they are mahooooosive!! lol

scooby now...is a parrot... he insists on walking around on me, my brothers and my dads shoulders!! lol

tom likes to sit on peopls laps when he chooses, where as scooby has to have attention.. ALL the time.

some taken yesterday on grahams pphone, so qualitly ist great..

these are big i apologise






















































































































WELL PHOTOBUCKET AINT WORKING... it isnt copy and pasting the ones i want!
lots of them are the same, i wnted ones of tom, and somhow there is a snow one!!!!! lol

pffft


----------



## freekygeeky

And the best recent ones by me







































they blooming worked..hate the new photobucket!!!


----------



## feorag

Yes, they're looking great! Well done you!!

Don;t they like their creature comforts??? :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes, they're looking great! Well done you!!
> 
> Don;t they like their creature comforts??? :lol2:


hehe!!

scoobys colour is changing quite a bit.
he was very blue.. now he is going blue/brown.. with dark cream.. tis odd!!


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> hehe!!
> 
> scoobys colour is changing quite a bit.
> he was very blue.. now he is going blue/brown.. with dark cream.. tis odd!!


no no, tis gorgeous:flrt: They are looking great :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

aw Gina they are SO CUTE!!!! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> no no, tis gorgeous:flrt: They are looking great :2thumb:


lol, you still want him?


butterfingersbimbo said:


> aw Gina they are SO CUTE!!!! :flrt:


hehe!


----------



## freekygeeky

couple more!


























(pervert!)


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Competition*

If there was a competition for cuteness your lil beauties above would win hands dwn. Lovely cats thanks for sharin. Dan


----------



## freekygeeky

Darth_Vandal87 said:


> If there was a competition for cuteness your lil beauties above would win hands dwn. Lovely cats thanks for sharin. Dan



hehe * blush*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

especially the last pic :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> especially the last pic :flrt:


lol!!

check this out if your interested

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/218560-ugly-cute-life-scoob-tom.html#post2932733


----------



## cs3ae

What beautiful kittens can I swap....


----------



## freekygeeky

cs3ae said:


> What beautiful kittens can I swap....


nop but ill happily take yours lol !!1


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> lol, you still want him?
> 
> 
> hehe!


Do ya even need to ask :flrt: He's stunning.


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Do ya even need to ask :flrt: He's stunning.


lol!!


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous puds!!! Scooby is especially lush!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Gorgeous puds!!! Scooby is especially lush!!


lol everyne loves him.. poor tom


----------



## Shell195

Poor Purdy had 2 injections of antibiotics but wasnt improving and today didnt drink much, She was taken to the vets and they did bloodwork on her. All they have found is a high white blood count so she has an infection somewhere. they are changing her antibiotics for a stronger one and have put her on a drip to rehydrate her, this is an overnight precaution. If she responds she can come home tomorrow. Poor Purdy she is a Mummys girl so wont appreciate being away from home. My friends Siamese is at the same vets with possible Pancreatitis too. Tomorrow Im back at the vets with Jaspers eye that isnt now responding to treatment to well and Murphy my 4 year old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel who keeps having something like petit mals. Uncle Iain will be busy:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Aw shell, why is it with animals that everything seems to happen at once? Fingers crossed they all improve and that Purdy can come home tomorrow. Wishing them all a speedy recovery.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

poor you and your pets Shell, it's bad enough when one is ill, but three of them! healing vibes are on the way.


----------



## Shell195

Hopefully this vet bill wont have to be paid until January as its on account. Just hoping Purdys infection isnt infectious as although no one else has the symptoms I feel Dennis is vulnerable being just a kitten


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, how horrible  Everybody getting poorly all at the same time! Hope they all get better as soon as


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Aw shell, why is it with animals that everything seems to happen at once?


How true that is Katie - things never seemto happen singly! Sickness in animals is like buses - they all come along at the same time.

Hope you can find out what it is that's infecting Purdy and obviously that Dennis has a good immune system and doesn't pick it up.

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow with Jasper and Murphy!!


----------



## Amalthea

I find all bad things come in threes...


----------



## feorag

Yes, or worse still sixes!!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen has your Sanctuary ever treated a Toad.Had a call today and the girl was very upset as the Toad that has lived in the garden for years got raked up by her mum and had big raw gouges in his hind legs.I told her to take him to the vets we use who will help anything as I didnt know what else to say


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, guys 



















In the second pic, you can see how she tends to stand on her full back foot instead of the tippy toes... She does walk normally sometimes, but quite often she walks like that. And she kinda hops when she runs and gets excited...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen has your Sanctuary ever treated a Toad.Had a call today and the girl was very upset as the Toad that has lived in the garden for years got raked up by her mum and had big raw gouges in his hind legs.I told her to take him to the vets we use who will help anything as I didnt know what else to say


Not in my lifetime Shell, sorry! Poor toady, I hope the vets could help him.

Jen, I love the pictures on Bindi, she look FAB-U-LOUS!! :2thumb:

I've posted on your Bindi thread about her hindlegs.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  *goes off to look*


----------



## elliottreed

Hello random Cat Chatters!

I feel obliged to join thanks to Eileen :2thumb:

And the fact I now have a kitten (called Mister, after Mister Mistopheles from the musical CATS)!

Here are some pics of him taken by his previous owner (I need to get some of him here soon!):flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome to our chat!!


----------



## elliottreed




----------



## elliottreed

Amalthea said:


> Welcome to our chat!!


Hehe thanks hun! xoxo


----------



## feorag

Hi Cari - glad you decided to join us. Lots of chat on here, mostly cats, but not all - we just come on for a good old blether most of the time.


----------



## Ragmoth

Well, my cat Rags decided to have a bath last night. I'd run it and was about to get in (thankfully it wasn't red hot) and he just dived in and looked at me as if to say "ha ha" Little swine.


----------



## Shell195

Hi cari, Im so glad you got my Cuddles look alike kitten.My OH so wanted to get him as he is the spit of our boy(RIP) The fact he was so alike put me off as i feel he would be expected to act like Cuddles who used to hang round your neck like a scarf he was gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Wow Bindi looks amazing :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

im just gettign some new cats tags engraved...

now does this make sense.. 

'ZINGI'
Please dont feed me
I suffer from FLUTD

Can a cat actually suffer from FLUTD? is that what i write or?...

aHHH... lol

​


----------



## Shell195

I think I would put bladder stones in case they dont know what it means


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Shell!! Am passing on all your praise to the little lady herself 

I'd go for bladder stones, as well


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I think I would put bladder stones in case they dont know what it means


kk thanky!!


----------



## Shell195

Well been to the vets and Purdy is no better and still on a drip. Murphy my silly Spaniel is now on Epilease to try and control his petite mals, naughty little dog yapped the whole time, the vet jokingly offered to put him to sleep:blush:Naughty vet and even naughtier Murphy. Jasper has more drops 2 kinds now and he goes back next wednesday and if its no better hes to have his eye scraped to see if its a fungal infection. i do hope Purdy picks up soon I miss her so much:devil:


----------



## elliottreed

Hey Shell,

Aw  He is very affectionate and you are welcome to come and see him! 
Although he's not a scarf cat, but has become underpants to my huge polar bear teddy the OH bought me recently. He clasps his paws round teddy's waist and sucks his tummy. Poor bear !

Can relate to seeing pets that look like the ones that've passed, can be difficult.

Mister (The kitten) looks like my Dad's kitty he had as a child
My Dad passed away in January, and I was going to call him Seamus after my Dad (I'm sure he'd have loved that ;D) But I just thought, everytime I look at this beautiful little bundle I'm going to be reminded my Dad's not with us anymore.

So instead i've gone with a name I'd have chosen, and known in my heart that Dad would've loved him.

xoxoxo


----------



## Shell195

So sorry about your dad, but Im delighted to see Mister has a lovely new home with you. I will see if I can scan a pic of Cuddles so you can see how alike they are.Its the white on his lips that does it:2thumb:


----------



## cs3ae

Havent seen my new kitten eat today, any suggestions shes looks fine. Running around like a mad thing eyes are bright. Been giving her pro plan and whiskers kitten both things that her pervious owner fed her on. She ate these yesterday and the day before. Have half a tin of lactol in the cupboard so thinking about giving her some of that


----------



## feorag

Shell, sorry to hear about Purdy - I so hope she will be all right! Jasper's eye - fingers crossed that the drops work, cos a scraping's not gonna be nice and I've only had one experience of a third eyelid stitch down and it was a failure! Hope the Epilease works on Murphy!

Katie - I agree with you as well about getting a cat that's the double of one you've just lost. When I lost my Havana I lasted a week before I realised that I HAD to have an Oriental in my life, but I could never have gone out and got another Havana at that time. That was why I bought Luna's grandmother - at least an Oriental Black would be a different colour. _Now_ 15 years later I could have a Havana!! After I lost him I used to go to the Oriental section at cat shows and look at all the Havanas and cry like a baby - couldn't help myself!!

cs3ae (you're gonna have to introduce yourself and give us your proper name, cos I've had to look 3 times to make sure I spelt your forum name properly!) if I were you and your kitten looks fine and is acting normally, I wouldn't panic - I would just observe and see if she's maybe 'grazing' when you aren't looking???


----------



## cs3ae

feorag said:


> Shell, sorry to hear about Purdy - I so hope she will be all right! Jasper's eye - fingers crossed that the drops work, cos a scraping's not gonna be nice and I've only had one experience of a third eyelid stitch down and it was a failure! Hope the Epilease works on Murphy!
> 
> Katie - I agree with you as well about getting a cat that's the double of one you've just lost. When I lost my Havana I lasted a week before I realised that I HAD to have an Oriental in my life, but I could never have gone out and got another Havana at that time. That was why I bought Luna's grandmother - at least an Oriental Black would be a different colour. _Now_ 15 years later I could have a Havana!! After I lost him I used to go to the Oriental section at cat shows and look at all the Havanas and cry like a baby - couldn't help myself!!
> 
> cs3ae (you're gonna have to introduce yourself and give us your proper name, cos I've had to look 3 times to make sure I spelt your forum name properly!) if I were you and your kitten looks fine and is acting normally, I wouldn't panic - I would just observe and see if she's maybe 'grazing' when you aren't looking???


:lol2: Its Sam and it is possible shes eating my older cats dried food and ive just not noticed. Im think im just a bit worried as shes only 6 or 7 weeks. Not quite sure as shes a rescue. She was one of a litter of fereal kittens that were collected up and partly hand reared.


----------



## feorag

I suspected that might be what could be happening! However, at that age you need to stop her eating the adult food and get her to eat kitten food as she's very young!


----------



## cs3ae

feorag said:


> I suspected that might be what could be happening! However, at that age you need to stop her eating the adult food and get her to eat kitten food as she's very young!


Will do have moved the the older cats food onto a work top as she cant get up there but they can. Thankfully have a large stock of different kitten foods left over from my mums cats last litter of kittens


----------



## cs3ae

Feorag just noticed you bread somalis. Many years ago now when my mum was more into breeding cats she had a friend who was trying to create a new breed which were part somali. Cant for the live of me remenber what the breed was called will have to try and find out. All I know is dont think the breed ever took of but we ended up with one of the kittens who was a beautiful longhaired white cat. Mum may still have article from cat world which had a picture of them in will have to look.


----------



## feorag

I know the cat and the breeder you mean - was she talking about calling it a Seychelloise. They really just looked like Turkish Angoras.

Can't quite remember if that was the right name or not, but it'll come to me if I stop trying to think!! :lol2:


----------



## cs3ae

feorag said:


> I know the cat and the breeder you mean - was she talking about calling it a Seychelloise. They really just looked like Turkish Angoras.
> 
> Can't quite remember if that was the right name or not, but it'll come to me if I stop trying to think!! :lol2:


Yes thats the one we had a beautiful one called daisy who ended up in cat world. Dont think she still breeds thou does she.


----------



## feorag

cs3ae said:


> Yes thats the one we had a beautiful one called daisy who ended up in cat world. Dont think she still breeds thou does she.


No, she gave up years ago I believe - certainly I haven't heard of her for over 10 years that I know of - like I said, can't even remember her name at the minute!

Nowadays a Seychelloise looks like a Snowshoe/cross Siamese


----------



## cs3ae

feorag said:


> No, she gave up years ago I believe - certainly I haven't heard of her for over 10 years that I know of - like I said, can't even remember her name at the minute!
> 
> Nowadays a Seychelloise looks like a Snowshoe/cross Siamese


caroline


----------



## feorag

Ah, I was thinking of Sue Atkins-Jones who also bred these longhaired white cats.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

elliottreed said:


>


Mister looks just like fidge! :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Well been to the vets and Purdy is no better and still on a drip. Murphy my silly Spaniel is now on Epilease to try and control his petite mals, naughty little dog yapped the whole time, the vet jokingly offered to put him to sleep:blush:Naughty vet and even naughtier Murphy. Jasper has more drops 2 kinds now and he goes back next wednesday and if its no better hes to have his eye scraped to see if its a fungal infection. i do hope Purdy picks up soon I miss her so much:devil:



aw Shell, poor Purdy, Murphy and Jasper!!! healing vibes are on their way, and a slap for the vet......Custard had epileptic fits (along with loads of other problems) but he would have big ones and then not have any for ages. It was very upsetting, it must be worse if its ongoing. big hug to you.


----------



## cs3ae

feorag said:


> Ah, I was thinking of Sue Atkins-Jones who also bred these longhaired white cats.


 I think thats the other breeder she was working with


----------



## feorag

cs3ae said:


> I think thats the other breeder she was working with


Yes, it will have been cos Sue definitely was producing these cats years ago. No idea what happened to her!!


----------



## freekygeeky

cats have been VERY naughty today.. not not not happy!

They ate through my second phone charger.
They nicked 2 packets of cat food.
Zingi got on top of our new 7 foot fridgefreezer and stole some cat food packets and ripped them open.
Then scooby and tom whilst i was in the bath ripped open the bin... and spread rubbish EVERYWHERE including nappy sack of poo.... NICE!!! so annoying..
not happy.










rubbish was also found, on the strais and the hall..


----------



## feorag

:lol2: that kittens for you!! Very naughty!!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :lol2: that kittens for you!! Very naughty!!! :lol2:


so blooooming annoying!! lol... grrrrrrrr i actually locked myself IN a room... to get away from them.. i think staying in all day trying to do a 3,000 word essay with 4 cats......turns you CRAZY!


----------



## Shell195

Checked with the vets and Purdy is still depressed and not eating.She is on her third bag of fluids now so Im extremely worried about her and missing her dreadfully.Shes usually like a Teddy bear in bed and reverses into bed and puts her hind feet on my hand and this is how we cuddle up and sleep


----------



## feorag

Oh Shell, that's not sounding very good at all! I'm getting really worried for you both! Have they no idea at all of what is wrong with her?

And I know exactly what you mean about sleeping - my Siamese does exactly the same thing and I struggle to get to sleep at night when I'm away from home and she's not there.


----------



## cs3ae

freekygeeky said:


> cats have been VERY naughty today.. not not not happy!
> 
> They ate through my second phone charger.
> They nicked 2 packets of cat food.
> Zingi got on top of our new 7 foot fridgefreezer and stole some cat food packets and ripped them open.
> Then scooby and tom whilst i was in the bath ripped open the bin... and spread rubbish EVERYWHERE including nappy sack of poo.... NICE!!! so annoying..
> not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubbish was also found, on the strais and the hall..


:lol2:Have they learnt to climb blinds or curtains yets as thats what mines currently doing. She also woke me up at five am crying very loudly as she had eaten all her can and dried food and had decided that she was hungry.


----------



## Shell195

Have rang the vets and Sue the receptionist asked about Purdy this a.m..She says Purdy is bright and flirty this morning and Hilary the vet will ring me in a bit. sounds a bit better than the usual news so fingers crossed


----------



## Amalthea

*fingers crossed for Purdy* Hopefully it'll be better news today...

On Saturday, I've got a stall at the YRC Christmas Market, so I will be out all day. It will be the longest time Bindi has been home alone. Do you think she'll be ok? We will probably be leaving around 10am and back aroun 5ish...


----------



## Shell195

Well Vets have rang me and Purdy is bright this morning and has eaten a small amount overnight.They have taken her off the drip and will try her with tasty food today.She is on antibiotics and Pro kaolin as she has slightly loose poo. Providing she does ok today she can come home tonight:flrt: I asked what she thought had caused this and she said its because shes Oriental, any other cat would get over it but Oriental breeds prefer to give up and die:blush: Fingers crossed shes on the mend


----------



## diamondlil

Hope Purdy's on the mend and home with you soon.


----------



## Shell195

Jen can you get anyone to call in and check on Bindi once during the day?? If not make sures shes safe, warm and has plenty of toys, food and water to keep her going Have a good day at the fair.


----------



## Amalthea

That's wonderful news, Shell!!


----------



## Amalthea

I'll see if the neighbors would pop in to check on her... I would take her with me, but since it's a rat show, I don't think some of the people there would be too impressed. Not that she goes anywhere by with her Mom and Dad when she's out and about, anyways... She always has dry food down regardless and I feed her about 4 times a day with wet food, as well.


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Wondering Wot Breeds?*

heya guys / gurls, i no i have already posted pics of Shai before but im posting these ones as i am wondering if any of you wud be able to tell me which breed/breeds he may be. I got him as a mixed breed and the guy did tell me there may be persian and siamese in him? Just wondering if you can help. oh yeah and i will let you all no how the Zylkene (sorry if ive spelt it wrong again) goes when i get sum from the vets tomorrow.

Thanks in advance guys / gurls. Dan

Shai as a kitten


----------



## Amalthea

Don't know but he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Shell195

Hes beautiful but not sure of which breed he could contain.He looks very like my Deaf White boy BOO


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

what a relief about Purdy! the little drama queen, bless her. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

How horrid are some people, Ive just found this ad on Preloved, poor Kitty based in Colne in Lancs 
*By Telephone*

Telephone Graham on:
*01282 869783 (Evening)*


*Description*

Retirement forces non-reluctant divorce of Kiara. 
Kiara was a kitten (eight years ago) originally obtained as I felt sorry for my daughters rabbit - I thought it was inhumane to keep an animal in a restrictive box. 
Now retired & wife to follow suite shortly. 
Purchased House in Spain. Cattery fees too expensive (& I don’t like cat anyway). 
Daughter now working & I am left alone with the cat. 
We do not have the greatest of conversations together. (Cat not Daughter)
She goes out every night (Cat) and leaves me alone. 
If she were my wife we would have divorced long ago. 
She tolerates my wife & daughter. 
Born 22/08/00 - female Tabby - health certificate totally up to date. 
Goes by the name of Kiara – which she totally ignores. 
Cat carrier, health certficates, carrier & food dishes come with Kiara. 
Free to any home with thanks.
Owner out of the country from 20/12/08 & the cost of the cattery will be £84.00, if this purchase is made prior to the above date then I’m sure we could make a financial arrangement. After this date, the dowry would be highly reduced.
You are welcome to love it.


----------



## Esarosa

Aw that's awful  Where is she based?


----------



## Shell195

Colne in Lancashire Ive added contact to the ad now


----------



## cs3ae

Thats really sad


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I asked what she thought had caused this and she said its because shes Oriental, any other cat would get over it but Oriental breeds prefer to give up and die:blush: Fingers crossed shes on the mend


Oh, so very true!! Siamese and Orientals are just dreadfully pathetic when they are ill - they definitely aren't fighters, they're "giver-uppers" :lol2:

That's great news Shell - I hope by now she's home with you or you're on your way home with her!!

Daniel, I've looked at your photographs, but there's no particular breed jumping out at me when I look at your photographs, so I think maybe she's too mixed to display any specific 'breed' signs - sorry! 

Shell, sorry I can't give my immediate thoughts on that awful advert cos this isn't 18+!! What an idiot though!!


----------



## elliottreed

is the guy in that advert some kind of comedian?:whistling2:
what a :censor:
xo


----------



## cs3ae

I decided I dont think my new kitten every sleeps. She is currently running around the furniture and up the blinds. Im tired just watching her.


----------



## Shell195

Still no good news they have kept Purdy in as although shes off the drip shes not eating enough to come home so Im very fed up at the minute


----------



## cs3ae

Shell195 said:


> Still no good news they have kept Purdy in as although shes off the drip shes not eating enough to come home so Im very fed up at the minute


Hope shes home soon keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## feorag

So Sorry Shell. I really thought they would send her home now she was off the drip and eating something, because being Oriental and sleeping every night in bed with you, I'd have thought she'd be better off at home. 

Surely if they think part of her problem is that she's depressed and is not fighting, then she'll be happier at home with you than stuck in a cage in a vet surgery with an occasional visitor???


----------



## blue1

can someone help me?im going choosing 2 kittens tomorrow this is a surprise for my wife so i cant ask her advise.kittens are from the same litter.do i choose boys/girls/or a mix whats best?


----------



## Shell195

Going to see the vets tomorrow and my friend who lives round the corner from the vets is taking some of her usual diet and some treats into the vets in the morning for her. I am also going to ask about polystyrene beads as under our bed is a box with a model cat that needs painting, it belonged to a friend that died but the cats have broken into the box and raked the packaging and there are lots of bits of polystyrene beads . There is always a chance she has eaten some. :bash:I only found this tonight when I was looking for Dennis. I am very worried about her and if she doesnt improve they will have to open her up to check as they wouldnt show up on an xray would they?(my suggestion not theirs) I couldnt bear to lose her like I did my Oriental black Benji although his was an injury at the breeders and his whole pelvis had been crushed and healed and they failed to mention it when I bought him. Like you with your Havana Eileen i couldnt bring myself to get another black which is why I got Purdy.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh shell, i hope she has had a comfortable night and is able to come home this morning, i wonder if she did eat some of the poly beads? would she have poo'd them out by now? no wonder you are fed up!!!! 

that advert is horrible, what a :censor: he is!!!!

blue, you might be better off getting two females, but when you will see them you will probably fall in love with two no matter what sex they are!


----------



## feorag

blue1 said:


> can someone help me?im going choosing 2 kittens tomorrow this is a surprise for my wife so i cant ask her advise.kittens are from the same litter.do i choose boys/girls/or a mix whats best?


Well you will find differing opinions on here,based on everyone's personal experience, but I have to say that after breeding cats for over 20 years and observing my own males and females together that I would buy 2 males or 2 females, not mixed sexes. Male cats play rougher than females and often once they grow up the females don't like the males playing! Two male cats will usually get on great and remain friends, having regular boxing matches and stand-offs with great gusto! 

In my house I've had as many as 10 cats and until recently always more girls than boys (obviously as a breeder) and I can tell you that none of my girls associate much with the boys, other than to scream at them or box their ears if a boy jumps on her to play, until the boys are past the age of about 12!!! My own personal choice would be 2 males as to my mind there is nothing better than a neutered male cat for affection and entertainment and 2 is even better. I have to say that if I hadn't been breeding I wouldn't have had a female in the house, I would have had a "house of men"!! (Like men male cats are much simpler :lol2:, stroke them, feed them, admire them and they're happy - we women need much more than that!!:lol2

A lot of people think the ideal scenario is to buy a male and female kitten from the same litter and in my experience that doesn't always work out. In fact in my house the 2 cats who hate each other the most are brother and sister - they avoid each other like the plague!! And I know a lot of other people who have had the same experience.

When choosing your kittens please check it them over carefully. Look for discharge from the eyes and nose, if there is dried 'muck' there, the kittens could be carrying cat flu and check out their ears which should be pristine clean at that age. The older the kitten is that you buy the better adjusted it will be from having been left with its mother. Cats taken away from their mother too early can develop behavioural problems when they grow up because they haven't been taught to be cats and become too humanised. Ideally you shouldn't take a kitten away from its mother and siblings until it is a minimum of 10 weeks old and personally I think nearer 12-14 weeks.

Hope this helps - good luck and come back and tell us what you decided on! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Going to see the vets tomorrow and my friend who lives round the corner from the vets is taking some of her usual diet and some treats into the vets in the morning for her. I am also going to ask about polystyrene beads as under our bed is a box with a model cat that needs painting, it belonged to a friend that died but the cats have broken into the box and raked the packaging and there are lots of bits of polystyrene beads . There is always a chance she has eaten some. :bash:I only found this tonight when I was looking for Dennis. I am very worried about her and if she doesnt improve they will have to open her up to check as they wouldnt show up on an xray would they?(my suggestion not theirs) I couldnt bear to lose her like I did my Oriental black Benji although his was an injury at the breeders and his whole pelvis had been crushed and healed and they failed to mention it when I bought him. Like you with your Havana Eileen i couldnt bring myself to get another black which is why I got Purdy.


I'm not sure about whether Purdy might have _eaten_ any beads, but there is the possiblity that she may have _inhaled one_? Having said that once when I was filling bean bags Sorcha jumped off my shoulder into a huge bin bag sack of polystyrene beads and completely vanished - sank to the bottom like it was quicksand. I was terrified and dived in after her, with vision of her suffocating, choking etc etc. I found her at the bottom and pulled her out, she was well scared and flew off around the room, but was OK.

I do hope she's OK Shell!!


----------



## Shell195

:2thumb: Good news Purdy is on the mend and I can pick her up today after 4.00 pm, thats really cheered me up as I was so worried about her


----------



## cs3ae

Shell195 said:


> :2thumb: Good news Purdy is on the mend and I can pick her up today after 4.00 pm, thats really cheered me up as I was so worried about her


im very pleased for you


----------



## feorag

Yeh!! That's great news Shell! :2thumb:

Hopefully now you can give her lots of attention and cuddles and cheer her up and she'll be on the mend!!!


----------



## cs3ae

What kitten food do people tend to use. Im currently feeding mine on pro plan as thats what she was already having. She doesnt seem to like it that much so was going to gradually change her onto a new one. In the past when we had kittens we always use to use iams I have however been told by a few people that iams is no longer as good as it use to be.


----------



## Amalthea

Woo hoo, Shell!!  GREAT news!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

great news about purdy!!! :2thumb:

kitten food.....i use james wellbeloved and fidge has a few flavours and loves it! she's full of energy and her coat is really soft and shiney :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Franks Pro Gold Kitten food, excellent stuff:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Well picked Purdy up with her antibiotics and Pro Kaolin paste and she was delighted to be home purring and wowing. I had to go out for 15 minutes with son so left OH in charge.I came back in and she is lashing her tail.She has eaten and had a little play but Im not happy as she is back on top of our wardrobe and usually she is on my knee. So Im STILL worried about her:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

i have that royal cannin stuff here about 1/4 of a large sack.. if anyones kittens like it? muchies have been compalltly band from my house. zingi has foudn them twice now, and has ended up at the vets again.


----------



## cs3ae

butterfingersbimbo said:


> great news about purdy!!! :2thumb:
> 
> kitten food.....i use james wellbeloved and fidge has a few flavours and loves it! she's full of energy and her coat is really soft and shiney :flrt:





Shell195 said:


> Pro Gold Kitten food, excellent stuff:2thumb:


Thanks guys will try one of them


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Well picked Purdy up with her antibiotics and Pro Kaolin paste and she was delighted to be home purring and wowing. I had to go out for 15 minutes with son so left OH in charge.I came back in and she is lashing her tail.She has eaten and had a little play but Im not happy as she is back on top of our wardrobe and usually she is on my knee. So Im STILL worried about her:bash:


Oh dear - that girl is such a worry! I hope that by now she's down from the wardrobe and tucked into bed with you, which is where I should be now!!


----------



## Esarosa

Glad to hear Purdy is home Shell, fingers crossed she's down from the wardrobe and being a mummys girl again.

As for kitten food I use James Wellbeloved, and she adores it. Will keeps saying 'as soon as she's a year old I'm putting her on some cheaper stuff'...not over my dead body is that happening. She adores it, she's in great shape according to the vets and her coat & teeth are lovely...so she's staying on it :razz:


----------



## feorag

I've used most of the kitten food in my years as a breeder. Started off with Hills, which was the first complete food in the UK, but it started to get very expensive. A friend of mine was persuaded to try Techni-Cal (which was developed in Canada by a couple of guy who'd developed Hills in America) and, as she had Maine *****, which have a lot of growing to do, I decided to wait until she'd tried it and if she was happy with it, I'd go onto it. She thought it was great and so I fed that for years.

The type of cats Somalis are they don't have a high shine coat, so it's hard to see a change in condition with them until it might be too late, so Harry was my cat who was my 'pointer' for condition, cos he's got a good glossy shine on his spine line. Whenever we tried a new food, we watched Harry and there was only one which was Hagen (persuaded to try that by my food supplier when it first came out). Within a month we could see he was losing that shine, so we stopped using it.

When I stopped breeding and didn't need to buy kitten food we were feeding Pro Plan and mine loved it!

I've never noticed any difference in any of my cats' condition whatever I've fed, as long as it was a good complete meal and my cats have never refused to eat any of the food I've offered. About 3 years ago I changed over to Costco's own make (Kirkland) complete food, which is only very slightly different in make-up to any of the others and they all have slight differences. The difference is in the price, as it works out at only £1 per kilo.


----------



## Shell195

Dont know what to make of Purdy.She is eating I am giving her little and often and am probably making her fussy as she is getting roast chicken and the pouches of 65% fish cat food as well as dried. She is still not my Purdy, She got in bed this morning for a bit but when Dennis joined us she growled and got out. She is at present on top of one of the vivariums where it is very warm, the heating still isnt working as the stupid plumber cant get the part till Monday, so he says, we have Electric radiators everywhere to keep it warm. If Purdy doesnt improve I will be questioning the vet as I want my girl back how she was,I hate seeing her like this


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear - that girl is such a worry! I hope that by now she's down from the wardrobe and tucked into bed with you, which is where I should be now!!


 
:lol2: Eileen I dont think theres room in the bed for you too:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dont know what to make of Purdy.She is eating I am giving her little and often and am probably making her fussy as she is getting roast chicken and the pouches of 65% fish cat food as well as dried. She is still not my Purdy, She got in bed this morning for a bit but when Dennis joined us she growled and got out. She is at present on top of one of the vivariums where it is very warm, the heating still isnt working as the stupid plumber cant get the part till Monday, so he says, we have Electric radiators everywhere to keep it warm. If Purdy doesnt improve I will be questioning the vet as I want my girl back how she was,I hate seeing her like this


Remind me Shell, how old is Purdy? for the life of me I can't remember! Has this happened since you got Dennis and could she be feeling pushed out and jealous and confused about the situation? Orientals and Siamese are the dogs of the cat world and can be a bit like GSDs - one master, one special person - maybe she sees you as her person and now you appear to be preferring someone else???




Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen I dont think theres room in the bed for you too:whistling2:


:lol2: ROFLMAO


----------



## Shell195

Purdy is 5 years old now and spayed,We have brought a few kittens in since her and she usually spits and hisses for a few days then is OTT trying to carry them and generally mothering them. She has only had a couple of hisses and spits at him but doesnt seem overly bothered. She became ill a short while after we got him so maybe she asossiates(sp) her illness with him coming. She is usually a little busy body but now all she does is sleep. She is eating ok now but not herself. When we go to bed Dennis is shut in a dog crate with a heated bed and a radiator next to it with a cover thrown over. This means he isnt annoying her overnight but early morning he crys so we let him out and he joins us in bed. I always fuss Purdy as she is a mums girl and its been no different since Dennis has come home.(hes a real people cat and loves everyone so quite often hes down Steves top or with the kids upstairs) Nothing like an Oriental for causing worry and stress. Im just woried its not just her being a Drama Queen and she is actually still ill. She was playing with a ribbon this morning


----------



## feorag

Hmmm.... I see what you mean. Can't think of anything it can be, but whatever it is I hope it's nothing serious. Let's just hope her nose has been put out of joint a bit because Dennis is so socialised and attention seeking, maybe she's not had to tolerate that sort of 'pushiness' before and doesn't know how to deal with it.

Fingers crossed then that that's all it is.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

glad to hear that purdy is eating well, i hope her mood improves soon, its weird when our pets seem to change when they have been away, i always think it takes them a few days to get back to normal.

well we are in yorkshire and my sis has got fidge at hers, and she wouldnt come out of her cat box for hours yesterday, because of my sis's kittens.....i am quite worried now that it would be a bad idea getting another kitten as fidge doesn't have any interest in other kittens at all.....what do you think?


----------



## feorag

Unlike dogs and puppies (which seem to greet every animal they meet as a potential friend), cats and kittens greet every animal they meet as a potential enemy and meet it with the attitude "attack is the best form of defence" :lol2:

One day isn't long enough for most cats/kittens to accept another animal. Some take a few days, some take a couple of weeks and some can take a wee while longer. I usually say that if they haven't accepted each other by a month, then it may not work.

So I would wait and see how Fidge gets on at your sister's before deciding that she won't accept another kitten in your house. Kittens are far more adaptable and usually come round to accepting other cats/kittens quicker than adults, so usually it's easier to introduce 2 kittens/juvenile cats, than 2 older adult cats.


----------



## Shell195

I agree with Eileen and would allow a few days at least for kittens to get to accept new friends. Purdy was worrying me last night so I gave her some cat Metacam and she seems so much better.She is eating really well and actually got in bed in the night.Fingers crossed shes on the mend. Its been -6 here today,flipping freezing and it was our Sanctuaries Christmas fair.Jean Alexandra opened it as she is a good supporter of us. Including donations we made about £2000 which was good for very little effort.Only just got back now so Steve has been in charge all day and everyone seems fine


----------



## feorag

Wow! £2,000 is excellent for a day's work!! Well done you!! :2thumb:

We've got the Metro Centre's charity barrow today and tomorrow for The Sanctuary, so I've been working my butt of for the last couple of weeks making keyrings, bookmarks and loads of adoption packs in the hope that we can raise a bit of money - doubt we'll make £2,000 though!

That's good news about Purdy, hopefully she's now on the mend!! :2thumb:

It's been flipping freezing here too today - the frost hasn't lifted at all, so we've had a "white-out" all day! Poor Barry went out into the garden and noticed that the pond pump had stopped, so spent best part of an hour at dinner time lying on the freezing patio up past his elbows in freezing water clearing out the dead plants and sorting out the pump! His hands were like beetroots by the time he came in!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

thanks for the advice girls, we really would love another kitty but don't want to upset fidge! she is back home now and happy as larry bless her! 

and i thought it was cold in yorkshire!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Ooh!! Not a good day to be fiddling with the pond, that's for sure!! Has been freezing here, too!! I think the warmest it got was 1 degree!! Tis back down into the negatives again now.

That is fantastic, Shell!! Well done!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen fingers crossed you make loads of money:2thumb: The organising beforehand takes up so much time I hate it. This time it wasnt me who did it so not too bad. At the minute we are getting lots of hedgehog calls but we divert them to our vets and out of them all we only have 1 in the rest died at the vets:bash: I wish they could find out why


----------



## feorag

I know what you mean Shell, I feel like I've hardly had a minute to myself for the last few weeks, between working away from home and working at home! :lol2:

Well we'll find out today whether it's all been worth it or not. The problem is that at the Charity Barrow, you aren't allowed to have a tombola or a raffle, which means all we can do is sell stuff from our shop, so hopefully that will work, but my boss and I are going to face paint, so hopefully we might rake in some money doing that, but of course there won't be many children about, except for toddlers until after 3:30 and of course parents might not want to spend money getting their faces painted to take them home and wash it straight off for bed??


----------



## cs3ae

any suggestions on stopping a kitten biting hands.


----------



## feorag

I think it's been said before, one thing to try is to lean forward and gently blow in his face - they don't like it. If it doesn't work blow a bit harder until you get a reaction.

If that doesn't work, then do what his mother would do and scruff him. It sounds awful, but it's not really. If you scruff a cat it has a natural instinct to freeze as when the mother does that it means danger is around and the mother needs to move the kitten so it naturally rolls into a ball and hangs! Scruff him so he immobilises immediately and say "no", then quickly find something to distract him from what he was doing. Distraction is one of the best ways to stop a kitten doing anything it shouldn't be doing! And Lord know, they're easily distracted!!! :lol2:

And never use your hands or 'waggle fingers' to play with him or attract him to you for anything, cos it's natural for a kitten to go for anything that moves - it's their prey instinct. This is a mistake that most people make when they play with kittens, because it just encourages them to "come in for the kill" and that means biting! If the kitten has been taken away from its mother at too young an age, it doesn't learn that it's biting too hard - it's mother and siblings teach it that!

Try long leather boot laces - they love 'em!


----------



## cs3ae

feorag said:


> I think it's been said before, one thing to try is to lean forward and gently blow in his face - they don't like it. If it doesn't work blow a bit harder until you get a reaction.
> 
> If that doesn't work, then do what his mother would do and scruff him. It sounds awful, but it's not really. If you scruff a cat it has a natural instinct to freeze as when the mother does that it means danger is around and the mother needs to move the kitten so it naturally rolls into a ball and hangs! Scruff him so he immobilises immediately and say "no", then quickly find something to distract him from what he was doing. Distraction is one of the best ways to stop a kitten doing anything it shouldn't be doing! And Lord know, they're easily distracted!!! :lol2:
> 
> Try long leather boot laces - they love 'em!


Thanks will try that. She keeps biting my older cats ears and tail as well but hes very quick to tell her off so hopeing she will stop doing that soon as well.


----------



## feorag

cs3ae said:


> Thanks will try that. She keeps biting my older cats ears and tail as well but hes very quick to tell her off so hopeing she will stop doing that soon as well.


I've just added another bit in while you were posting about encouraging kittens with waggly fingers - a big mistake!!

Hopefully your older cat will teach her (in a cat's way) that she's biting too hard and so she'll learn how to "mouth" more gently from the older cat. Cats learn proper cat behaviour from other cats, not us. From us they just become too humanised, so it's good that you have another cat in the household to teach yours. People who have very young kittens as single kittens can never stop their kittens from this behaviour!


----------



## cs3ae

feorag said:


> I've just added another bit in while you were posting about encouraging kittens with waggly fingers - a big mistake!!
> 
> Hopefully your older cat will teach her (in a cat's way) that she's biting too hard and so she'll learn how to "mouth" more gently from the older cat. Cats learn proper cat behaviour from other cats, not us. From us they just become too humanised, so it's good that you have another cat in the household to teach yours. People who have very young kittens as single kittens can never stop their kittens from this behaviour!


Thanks for that. I have two other cats in total so hoping between them they will teach her that its wrong to bite. I never had this problem with my other two do you think thats because i didnt get them of my mum till they were 12 weeks so they stayed with their mums much longer.


----------



## feorag

cs3ae said:


> Thanks for that. I have two other cats in total so hoping between them they will teach her that its wrong to bite. I never had this problem with my other two do you think thats because i didnt get them of my mum till they were 12 weeks so they stayed with their mums much longer.


Absolutely!!!

Kittens need to be taught to be cats and what is acceptable behaviour, particularly in regard to biting and learning the acceptable level of biting.

Too many people think that because a kitten is weaned and eating normal food, then it's ready to go - it's not! It's still got a lot to learn!

As a pedigree cat breeder, we are not allowed to sell our kittens until they are fully vaccinated, which means not until they are at least 13 weeks old. So for the last 20 years I've observed kitten behaviour a lot and I know that mothers are not ready to lose their kittens at 6/8 weeks and kittens have not learned enough to leave their mothers. A lot of people get confused by the fact that, at around 6 weeks, when the kittens are weaned, the mother begins to push them away and cuff them a lot. They misinterpret that behaviour as the queen not wanting the kittens around any more, or see that behaviour as the queen "attacking" the kittens and so they think they're ready to go. That is not what the queen is doing - she is trying to push them away from milk feeding, so she can get back into condition, because nature is telling her that she needs to hunt more to feed her growing kittens and she needs to not be carrying around a milk bar! Also she is teaching them behaviour and chastising them when they do something wrong.

I could see that by the time my kittens were 13 weeks old, they were fully confident, outgoing, socialised kittens, ready to go into their new homes and their mothers were ready to see them go. In fact most of my queens hardly seemed to notice they'd gone and I know that they would have missed them and searched for them if they'd gone at 6/8 weeks.

And I've never had a complaint from anyone I've sold a kitten to that it bit them!

You can see the difference between your new kitten and your older cats and that's a perfect example of what we've been saying on this thread since it was started! Kittens should not be taken away from their mothers until they are a minimum of 10 weeks and preferably older!


----------



## cs3ae

feorag said:


> Absolutely!!!
> 
> Kittens need to be taught to be cats and what is acceptable behaviour, particularly in regard to biting and learning the acceptable level of biting.
> 
> Too many people think that because a kitten is weaned and eating normal food, then it's ready to go - it's not! It's still got a lot to learn!
> 
> As a pedigree cat breeder, we are not allowed to sell our kittens until they are fully vaccinated, which means not until they are at least 13 weeks old. So for the last 20 years I've observed kitten behaviour a lot and I know that mothers are not ready to lose their kittens at 6/8 weeks and kittens have not learned enough to leave their mothers. A lot of people get confused by the fact that, at around 6 weeks, when the kittens are weaned, the mother begins to push them away and cuff them a lot. They misinterpret that behaviour as the queen not wanting the kittens around any more, or see that behaviour as the queen "attacking" the kittens and so they think they're ready to go. That is not what the queen is doing - she is trying to push them away from milk feeding, so she can get back into condition, because nature is telling her that she needs to hunt more to feed her growing kittens and she needs to not be carrying around a milk bar! Also she is teaching them behaviour and chastising them when they do something wrong.
> 
> I could see that by the time my kittens were 13 weeks old, they were fully confident, outgoing, socialised kittens, ready to go into their new homes and their mothers were ready to see them go. In fact most of my queens hardly seemed to notice they'd gone and I know that they would have missed them and searched for them if they'd gone at 6/8 weeks.
> 
> And I've never had a complaint from anyone I've sold a kitten to that it bit them!
> 
> You can see the difference between your new kitten and your older cats and that's a perfect example of what we've been saying on this thread since it was started! Kittens should not be taken away from their mothers until they are a minimum of 10 weeks and preferably older!


I completely agree with what your saying and interestingly my mum has always said the same. Unfortinatly because Maisy's a rescue and her mum was a feral cat I get impression she was taken away from her mum when she was only a few weeks old. She was then partly hand reared so I dont think she learnt how a cat should behave.


----------



## freekygeeky

helllloooo everyone!

couple of questions...

scooby still wont stop licking toms ears...what can i put on his ears to stop scooby.. something that wont harm, but something he wont like.. he is loosing his fur, and it looks silly!

scooby even with balls in his food...is still hiccuping, and gagging after eating to fast...

people keep ripping down the ''stop feeding ginger'' posters... GR

and finially.. long thing...probably wont make much snese... but..

Scooby... from the begginning when i started to foster him he was a little odd, i spoke alot about im on here, and went to the vets etc etc...nothign came from it, apart from he was maybe a little odd... well its becommig more of a ''problem'' now.. he is fine playing, sitting on your lap etc etc.. then all of a sudden (this is going to sound like normal behaviour, but its not trust me! lol ) his ears will go backwards, he will meow...start to shake, his ears will shake, he will then just leg it, randomly, bumping in to things randomly... then if he comes accross a person he will bite and or climb and scratch etc you. then he wqill calm down... he is VERY aggressive to humans when he does this, and teh other cats. I dont think his eyes go wonky anymore though. he is alot different o his whole litter (when he wa slittle) very ''slow''...mentally.. lol 


anyideas?

Gina


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oo Gina i wonder if he had a bit of brain damage? saying that tho we had a cat years ago and she would suddenly go mental for no apparent reason, she would sit on top of the wardrobe and then jump on your head and bite you when you were least expecting it. Hopefully it's not anything serious?


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> oo Gina i wonder if he had a bit of brain damage? saying that tho we had a cat years ago and she would suddenly go mental for no apparent reason, she would sit on top of the wardrobe and then jump on your head and bite you when you were least expecting it. Hopefully it's not anything serious?


maybee he was dropped a longgg way at birth... you have crazy people so why not cats i guess? im just worried that when he is older... a crazy biting scrstching adult male cat....isnt gonna be fun.


----------



## Shell195

Sounds like some kind of seizure. I have a brain damaged kitten caused by dog wardens trapping 100% feral mum by putting her newborn kittens in the trap:bash: He had a big deep gouge across the top of his head which eventually healed with vet treatment but this has left him a bit vacant and he cant jump up onto things without falling or crash landing but he is so placid Poor Jasper. i thought Purdy was on the mend as she slept in bed last night and purred all night long but today she is a bit miserable again sleeping and not eating as well as she has been, so now Im worried again. Im at the vets on wednesday evening with Jasper so I will take her with me unless she gets any worse then I will go before:bash:


----------



## feorag

Gina, the problem with putting something unpleasant on Tom's ears to stop Scooby licking means that Tom will lick it instead to clean himself cos he'll hate having something on his ears, so he will suffer because of Scooby's behaviour! I don't know what the answer is, but putting something horrible on it to stop Scooby might not be something good for Tom???

I've never seen that sort of behaviour in any cat before, so can't help you except to say that it certainly doesn't sound normal, so maybe there's something wrong mentally with him. He may have been the first kitten out and a bit starved of oxygen and so has minor brain damage?? Sorry I can't help you any more than that. Between him licking Tom constantly, gobbling his food down and this behaviour, I would say he isn't behaving 'normally'.

Shell, I'm so sorry to hear that Purdy's had a bit of a relapse. I presume the vets did blood tests and found nothing specifically wrong with her?

It's all very odd!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like some kind of seizure. I have a brain damaged kitten caused by dog wardens trapping 100% feral mum by putting her newborn kittens in the trap:bash: He had a big deep gouge across the top of his head which eventually healed with vet treatment but this has left him a bit vacant and he cant jump up onto things without falling or crash landing but he is so placid Poor Jasper. i thought Purdy was on the mend as she slept in bed last night and purred all night long but today she is a bit miserable again sleeping and not eating as well as she has been, so now Im worried again. Im at the vets on wednesday evening with Jasper so I will take her with me unless she gets any worse then I will go before:bash:





feorag said:


> Gina, the problem with putting something unpleasant on Tom's ears to stop Scooby licking means that Tom will lick it instead to clean himself cos he'll hate having something on his ears, so he will suffer because of Scooby's behaviour! I don't know what the answer is, but putting something horrible on it to stop Scooby might not be something good for Tom???
> 
> I've never seen that sort of behaviour in any cat before, so can't help you except to say that it certainly doesn't sound normal, so maybe there's something wrong mentally with him. He may have been the first kitten out and a bit starved of oxygen and so has minor brain damage?? Sorry I can't help you any more than that. Between him licking Tom constantly, gobbling his food down and this behaviour, I would say he isn't behaving 'normally'.
> 
> Shell, I'm so sorry to hear that Purdy's had a bit of a relapse. I presume the vets did blood tests and found nothing specifically wrong with her?
> 
> It's all very odd!!


thanky you you two..
i dont mind a 'special' cat... but i just dont want a full grown male cat attatcking me radomly..scares me some what... maybe and hopefully he will ''get better'' when he is older.

is there such thing as a cat behaviourist?


----------



## Shell195

Gina yes there is but I would explain to the vets about his behaviour before hand. 
Eileen all her bloods showed was she had a lot of white cells that pointed to an infection and also that she was dehydrated.They checked her thoroughly and found no abscesses etc. Ive just given her some pilchards in tomatoe sauce and she had a bit then when I got the cat treats out which she adores(thoses whiskas treats in a purple cat head box) she crunched them into bits and spat them out. Very unusual for her.Last night she slept in bed and purred and when I went to the loo she trailed after me then back to bed just like she used to but shes still not right, I just know it.Shes usually a real busybody like orientals are. If I can hold out until wednesday the senior vet(partner) is on and he is an excellent vet.If shes worse tomorrow i will take her over to Southport to see him. Im so worried about her as they must have missed something, maybe its time for an x ray/scan ?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell and Gina, it sounds like a trip to the vets for both of you. I hope they are both ok.

Me and el are quite upset tonight as Trio our younger corn has died. 

And I think that Fidget has got testicles..........


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Gina yes there is but I would explain to the vets about his behaviour before hand.
> Eileen all her bloods showed was she had a lot of white cells that pointed to an infection and also that she was dehydrated.They checked her thoroughly and found no abscesses etc. Ive just given her some pilchards in tomatoe sauce and she had a bit then when I got the cat treats out which she adores(thoses whiskas treats in a purple cat head box) she crunched them into bits and spat them out. Very unusual for her.Last night she slept in bed and purred and when I went to the loo she trailed after me then back to bed just like she used to but shes still not right, I just know it.Shes usually a real busybody like orientals are. If I can hold out until wednesday the senior vet(partner) is on and he is an excellent vet.If shes worse tomorrow i will take her over to Southport to see him. Im so worried about her as they must have missed something, maybe its time for an x ray/scan ?



its funny isn't it but you just know when there's something wrong even tho you don't know what it is......


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina yes there is but I would explain to the vets about his behaviour before hand.
> Eileen all her bloods showed was she had a lot of white cells that pointed to an infection and also that she was dehydrated.They checked her thoroughly and found no abscesses etc. Ive just given her some pilchards in tomatoe sauce and she had a bit then when I got the cat treats out which she adores(thoses whiskas treats in a purple cat head box) she crunched them into bits and spat them out. Very unusual for her.Last night she slept in bed and purred and when I went to the loo she trailed after me then back to bed just like she used to but shes still not right, I just know it.Shes usually a real busybody like orientals are. If I can hold out until wednesday the senior vet(partner) is on and he is an excellent vet.If shes worse tomorrow i will take her over to Southport to see him. Im so worried about her as they must have missed something, maybe its time for an x ray/scan ?


thanky 
i hope she gets better soon 


butterfingersbimbo said:


> Shell and Gina, it sounds like a trip to the vets for both of you. I hope they are both ok.
> 
> Me and el are quite upset tonight as Trio our younger corn has died.
> 
> And I think that Fidget has got testicles..........


im sorry 
i think it is a trip to the vets... fun


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Shell and Gina, it sounds like a trip to the vets for both of you. I hope they are both ok.
> 
> Me and el are quite upset tonight as Trio our younger corn has died.
> 
> And I think that Fidget has got testicles..........


Sorry about your Corn had he been ill? Its so upsetting when things like this happen. Did you think Fidget was a girl, I cant remember? Male kittens testicles start to show from about 12 weeks although if you have a grope about 9 weeks you can feel two little peas(can you tell what I do in my spare time:lol2


----------



## feorag

Yes, Shell, I remember now about her blood count! So she's got an infection of some kind, but you don't know what? Presumably her kidney and liver function came back OK?

If it'd been one of my cats, I would have been panicking that it was PKDef (Pyruvite Kinase deficiency) but as far as I'm aware it's only found on any large scale in Somalis, Abys and domestic shorthairs. I haven't heard anything on the 'cat grapevine' that it's in the oriental breeds.

I hate it when you know that something is not right and your cat can't tell you and your vets can't second guess what it might be - it's so worrying!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen liver and kidney results were fine, I still wonder if its something shes eaten. ie polystyrene Goes off to google:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Google says polystyrene is inert polymer and not poisonous would just cause constipation so back to the drawing board


----------



## feorag

I must admit I wouldn't have thought it would be poisonous, but cats are so different, you could never be really sure. So it's back to the drawing board again then?

Fingers crossed that she picks up a bit tomorrow or at least doesn't get any worse before you can get her to see your more experienced vet!


----------



## Esarosa

So sorry Purdy is behaving off again Shell  

Really sorry to hear about your little corn also butter.

Gina I would definitely take Scooby to the vets, does sound like somethings not right there. Just explain to the vet everythign you've explained to us, let us know how you get on.

Well my nan sent me a lovely handmade christmas card bless her, I put it on the windowsill...came back Libbys only chewed the blooming polar bears off the front....sigh. I suspect she's sent me another handmade for my birthday as the envelope feels similar and just as chunky, been banned from opening until Thursday though :roll:


----------



## Titch1980

i need some advice
the kittens are 11 weeks old now and are going to their new homes
sunday monday and wednesday
anyway im a little worried as you can feel their bones when you hold them, 
they dont look too skinny and are coming on great, i have been told once they go to their own homes and are fed alone etc they will fatten up, but i dont know 
am gonna take em to the vets this week. but i dont want them going to their new homes and people think ive neglected them. i dont under or over feed them all my dogs and cats are on dry complete foods and are free fed (as in i leave food down all the time) they arent greedy unless they are given chicken (by greedy i mean growling and hissing at each other) 
some you can feel slightly more than others, but im worried theyre ill or something.


----------



## feorag

Have you weighed them Rach? See if you can weigh one of the ones your most worried about and we'll compare weights to get a better idea.

Shell, how's Purdy today?


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen how did you get on with the charity barrow for The Sanctuary?

Libbys being a nightmare for biting at the moment, she's also learnt how to roll so you can't scruff her..little sod. Thing is you can tell she's playing she just doesn't know how hard is acceptable....Definitely going to have to get a kitten/cat from a blooming good breeder next time. Don't think Will wrestling her with his hands is helping, I shout at him for encouraging her and all I get is the lip and the 'but she's just playing'.. yes and for you with seemingly inch thick skin that may be fine but you should see the state of my hands/wrists.

Men eh, it aint training the animals thats the problem it's training them :roll:


----------



## feorag

Katie - it was dreadful - we might not have bothered! We hardly sold a thing - they won't let you have a raffle or a tombola or even a collecting tin and they've got you at the very end of the blue mall, which is the cinema and eatery end, so not many people go down there during the morning/early afternoon!!! It's ridiculous! Anyway, we're back today and we'll see how we get on - hopefully better, but we won't have to do much to improve on yesterday. Hopefully we'll do better at the large garden centre next Sunday!!

Like I said in an earlier post You should never use your hands or 'waggle fingers' to play with kittens or attract them to you for anything, cos it's natural for a kitten to go for anything that moves - it's their prey instinct. This is something that most people do when they play with kittens and it just encourages them to "come in for the kill" and that means biting! Tell Will he *has* to stop it before her biting of hands gets out of control!! :bash:

Girls, what do you think of these earrings? I've made a few up from some czech glass beads I got and I've put a thread up to try and sell some.


----------



## Esarosa

Told him till i'm blue in the face, it's getting silly. My brother used to do it to Harriet, which when I was 4 led to me having an over excitable kitten attatched to my eyebrow and a huge scratch which just avoided my eye (I was very lucky).even at that age my mum told me not to play with hands and fingers so I didn't do.

Really is like talking toa brick wall though sometimes. If you go to stroke her on the head now from above she's likely to attack you :roll:

Those earrings are fantastic.


----------



## feorag

Well that's because when she sees a hand coming towards her it means 'play-time'!!

Thanks for the good feedback about the earrings - here's the thread - I'm only charging £2.00 and that includes the postage, so not expensive just little stocking fillers!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/misc...-fillers-cat-earrings-lizard.html#post2965997


----------



## Esarosa

Oh those lizard and tortoise earrings are fabulous. Birthday on Thursday so I shall be placing an order i think Eileen. The one time of year were the money I get has to be spent on things that are unnecessary. Was on the phone to my dad last night and got told that if I was going to do anything sensible with the money I wasn't allowed it :? Crazy man lol. The little lizard phone charm is adorable too


----------



## feorag

Who wants to be sensible at birthdays and Christmas! You and are a very alike and that's cos we's both Sagis - it's my birthday next Wednesday - just the many years in between that separate us!! :lol2:

Well I'm made up cos I've just got a letter from Granada TV and wondered what the heck it was! It's from "You've been framed" to say that they want to use the mpeg I sent to them of the red squirrels rushing around me like I was a tree! I'm dead chuffed!!

Well I'm off now to waste my time standing around the Metro Centre and painting a few faces!!!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Who wants to be sensible at birthdays and Christmas! You and are a very alike and that's cos we's both Sagis - it's my birthday next Wednesday - just the many years in between that separate us!! :lol2:
> 
> Well I'm made up cos I've just got a letter from Granada TV and wondered what the heck it was! It's from "You've been framed" to say that they want to us the mpeg I sent to them of the red squirrels rushing around me like I was a tree! I'm dead chuffed!!
> 
> Well I'm off now to waste my time standing around the Metro Centre and painting a few faces!!!



Oh fantastic news about You've been framed. Famous wee squirrels :razz: Have a good time at the metro centre, and fingers crossed it's busier than yesterday!


----------



## Shell195

love the earrings Eileen but If i wore thrm I would have a kitten attached to my head hes bad enough with sleepers. Purdy is worse today so off to vet in Southport at 5.45 tonight. Im so worried about her now and am sure they will keep her in as they have to find the cause.God knows how much the bill will be. Will take Jasper too so I wont have to go to Rufford vets tomorrow. British Gas has been out today about the boiler, the last plumber we had was obviously a cowboy and has wrecked it, BG couldnt find the fault except for sludge so theyve ordered some new parts that will be in tomorrow so hes coming back then. NO WAY am i going to pay the first plumber wannabe he has totally messed it up:bash: I will see him in court if need be


----------



## Shell195

Rach what have you wormed them with as sometimes it fails so hopefully the vets will give you some different stuff. Millbimax is very good stuff.We use this if Panacur or Drontal fail. Im sure they will be fine though. 
Eileen hope you do better today:2thumb:
Katie slap your OH from me as he is setting up a lifelong problem. Buy a wand with a feather thing on the end and tell him to use that instead
Kittens must learn hands are not for playing with as it hurts even more when they are adult


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Katie slap your OH from me as he is setting up a lifelong problem. Buy a wand with a feather thing on the end and tell him to use that instead
> Kittens must learn hands are not for playing with as it hurts even more when they are adult



This is what irritates me we have oodles of toys for her, feather wands, ones with fabricy rope and feathers also. Jingly/rattly balls (they have to have fur or something similar on so she can give them a good old shake). She has absolutely all sorts but he still uses his hands :? 

As for hurting more when she's an adult it's so bloomin painful now. Tbh I think it may be a case of he cba moving to go get a toy, shall show him the thread tonight and point out i'm not just being neurotic. She'll be 7 months on or around the 17th of Dec. Think it's a guy thing, liking to rough and tumble with the animals. My brother did it, my uncles both did it :? I seriously think it's because they have practically rhino skin in comparison to us.:bash:

Fingers and toes crossed again for Purdy, really hope they get to the bottom of this,must be such a worry for you


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

good luck at the vet, poor Purdy, I hope you find out what the matter is. 

Eileen those ear rings are great! I might have to have some :2thumb:

It's official, Fidget has got TESTICLES and PENIS!!!!! So she is now a he.....so he will be off to the vets soon :whistling2: is it spaying or neutering for boys? and if we get another do we get a boy? i'm all confused now :bash: myself.......

rach i'm betting the kittens are all fine! there's no way they can be underfed if there is always food down chic! pics before they go please : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Neutering for a boy or castrate Ouch:lol2: Who sexed him for you?
Eileen would say get a boy but when we rehome at the sanctuary we usually find opposites are better as no competition the girls the boss fullstop :lol2: Its up to you really though but I would get a friendly outgoing kitten not a timid one. You need to change his sex on your signature now :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh yeah i never thought of my siggie, i have them switched off! no wonder he didn't like sis's kitten, as he's a boy :whistling2: or is he? mmmmmm

I was told when i got him that he was a girl, my nieghbour has also got fidge's "sister" who funny enough, also seems to have crimbo baubles :lol2:

He's about 17 weeks this week, so how soon can i have him done?

oo have just discovered i can get him done soon as possible........no wonder he seemed so desperate to get out, there's loads of other cats here and he probably wanted to get up to naughty things!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

my cats are at 11/12 weeks now and i can kinda feel their bones, they are only yougn and dont tent to have tooo much weight on them..
mine weighed (last week) 1200 g


----------



## Titch1980

have just weight the 4 of them on my food scales in lb's an oz's(is this ok? if not i can weigh them in something else if i need to)

both boys weigh exactly the same 1lb 5.5oz each,
the girls weigh 1lb 8oz and 1lb 2oz.

is this ok? or should they weigh more? Saffy is my smallest cat so maybe thats why theyr'e small?


----------



## Titch1980

freekygeeky said:


> my cats are at 11/12 weeks now and i can kinda feel their bones, they are only yougn and dont tent to have tooo much weight on them..
> mine weighed (last week) 1200 g


right so i just googled that into lb's and 2.6 which means mine are roughly half of the weight of yours


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> right so i just googled that into lb's and 2.6 which means mine are roughly half of the weight of yours


that is quite low..and mine were quite small when i got them, by being on the streets etc etc

hmm

have they been wormed fleaed etc etc


----------



## feorag

Well you lot have been busy in my absence. I'll be frightened to go on line when I get back from Surrey next week, if this is what you got up to when I've been out all day! :lol2:


Katiexx said:


> Oh fantastic news about You've been framed. Famous wee squirrels :razz: Have a good time at the metro centre, and fingers crossed it's busier than yesterday!


Well it was "slightly busier" - at least we sold a bit more stuff from the barrow, but I only painted 3 faces and 4 arms, so not a lot of money generated I think!

Katie, the lizard earrings have just sold, but the tortoise ones are still there and I've got quite a few of those cat beads, so I can make plenty earrings! 


Shell195 said:


> Purdy is worse today so off to vet in Southport at 5.45 tonight. Im so worried about her now and am sure they will keep her in as they have to find the cause.God knows how much the bill will be. Will take Jasper too so I wont have to go to Rufford vets tomorrow.


Sorry to hear this Shell - I do hope they can run some tests that will give them a positive conclusion as to what the problem is. It's times like this when you really wish animals could talk, isn't it?



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Eileen those ear rings are great! I might have to have some :2thumb:
> 
> It's official, Fidget has got TESTICLES and PENIS!!!!! So she is now a he.....so he will be off to the vets soon :whistling2: is it spaying or neutering for boys? and if we get another do we get a boy? i'm all confused now :bash: myself.......


Plenty more beads so the earrings will be around for a while!

Sorry I'm trying not to laugh, but you're not the first person this has happened to in the last couple of months!


Shell195 said:


> Eileen would say get a boy but when we rehome at the sanctuary we usually find opposites are better as no competition the girls the boss fullstop :lol2: Its up to you really though but I would get a friendly outgoing kitten not a timid one. You need to change his sex on your signature now :lol2:


I do!! Sorry, but I think 2 boys get on great together cos boys play differently. They're rougher and when the girls mature they don't like it, but 2 boys can have lots of fun together! Funnily enough Shell, I think this is the one thing that we haven't agreed over where cats are concerned???

However, I absolutely agree about getting an outgoing one that comes to you and doesn't run away and hide. And please check his eyes, nose and ears for any discharge or dirt, otherwise you could be buying a bundle of trouble and expense!!! 

Rach I'm surprised your boys are lighter than your girls - it's usually always the other way around, as the boys are usually bigger. I don't want to alarm you, but I've looked back at my kitten records.

609g for boy kittens is what my kittens weighed at 5 weeks and most of my girls weighed that at 6 weeks. Now I know my cats are pedigrees, but Somalis are not big cats. I hear what you say about Saffy being small, but Kisha, my smallest female only weighed 5lb 2oz (2324g) when she was mated for her first litter. She had 1 girl and 2 boys in that litter, one of which was Roscoe who weighed 540g at 5 weeks and 675g at 6 weeks. The other boy and the girl both weighed 640g at 6 weeks.

Yours do sound underweight for their age and if I was you I think I'd get the vet to check them out.


----------



## Flutterbye

rach1980 said:


> i need some advice
> the kittens are 11 weeks old now and are going to their new homes
> sunday monday and wednesday
> anyway im a little worried as you can feel their bones when you hold them,
> they dont look too skinny and are coming on great, i have been told once they go to their own homes and are fed alone etc they will fatten up, but i dont know
> am gonna take em to the vets this week. but i dont want them going to their new homes and people think ive neglected them. i dont under or over feed them all my dogs and cats are on dry complete foods and are free fed (as in i leave food down all the time) they arent greedy unless they are given chicken (by greedy i mean growling and hissing at each other)
> some you can feel slightly more than others, but im worried theyre ill or something.


Aw no hun! I wouldn't think you've neglected them at all!
I hope its nothing serious
Is there anything i can do when they get here that you might think will help? Or anything with extra nutrition in that i should get in for them? 
I forgot to ask what kitty litter they're used to aswell as i'd like to get what they're used to, to avoid any mishaps.
Thanks hun : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Purdy was kept in the vets as she hasnt drank/eaten today. The vet agrees she doesnt look quite right. He gave her a thorough examination and all he could find was she was running a temperature and was dehydrated(she wouldnt eat or drink today).He gave her a shot of Baytril antibiotics and put her on a drip and will get a urine sample tomorrow. He is very stumped too but Iain is a wonderful vet and I am sure he will find the cause eventually, I just hope its not something awful.Poor Purdy she was turning her head towards me and wowing as he carried her to the hospital.
Jasper is now to continue on his drops and to take Ovarid as he said it could be xxxxxxxx xxxxxxx Keratitis(cant remember the full name) it is an extremely rare condition in cats, typical. Hes to go back on Wednesday

Eileen I agree we dont disagree on much else:lol2: Glad today was better for you. Things are so hard at the minute for all the charitys


----------



## Shell195

Rach NOBODY thinks you have neglected the kittens, we all know how much effort you have put into them:2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

awwwww thanks everyone 
will see what the vet says, and wonder if i go get some chicken and fish etc can help fatten them up? 
as i said they dont look underweight its just when you pick them up you can feel their bones 
kim sorry i didnt tell you wanted to get some advice before i went worrying you, and they have always used tesco value litter HTH


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw shell I hope Purdy is ok, I know you must be getting freaked out by now. 

Rach, one of my sister's kittens is tiny! I'm sure they are really healthy!

Eileen, a boy it is then :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Rachael, everyone knows you've given those kittens the best of care AND you've kept them to 11 weeks, which a lot of people wouldn't bother doing, so we all know it's not neglect or something you should have done that you haven't! 

All kittens look round and fat and plump and then you pick them up and you can feel their bones just like little birds. The only kittens I know of who don't feel like this is Burmese, Siamese and Orientals. The Siamese and Orientals look skinny and bony, but they all feel very solid!

I just think it's worth mentioning to the vet that they are underweight for their age and you are concerned. As Shell said something my have gone wrong with the worming and it might not have worked properly. Your worst scenario is that Saffy (wasn't she a stray you took in?? I could be wrong here, but I know when you got her you didn't know she was pregnant) is carrying a problem and so it's worth looking into.

Shell, you must be worried to death about Purdy - I know I am!!!

Your vet is like my old vet, he will work at it and work at it until he solves the problem and I do so hope he does!! Dehydrated and a temperature is the same as before isn't it? Very worrying!

Emma, you won't blame me if it all goes horribly wrong and they hate each other, will you???:lol2: Not that I think that will happen, like I said, from watching my own lot, the boys play happily together, having boxing matches, stand-offs, rolling wrestling fights - the girls don't!!!


----------



## Shell195

Yes Eileen same symtoms as before. Just rang vet and he will ring me later but she looks bright and is sat up.We shall see what today brings


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

big hug to you Shell :grouphug:

and no Eileen, I wont blame you :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Mmm maybe its just moggy females that wrestle and box with the boys as over the years Ive fostered,cared and had loads of opposite sexes that had great fun together and grew up adoring each other.Eileen I think our posh pusses are where the difference lies:lol2:


----------



## feorag

You could well be right Shell! It could be to do with the fact that my girls were entire for longer than most moggies, but I can tell you I saw a _huge_ difference in mine - even when they were older kittens and juveniles.

Certainly Purrdy and Cadbury played very rough, _wild_ games when they were young kittens, so much so that it inspired me to register them with warrior names, yet within a year they hated each other and still do 10 years later - they avoid each other like the plague!!!

And again I know loads of people who've taken a brother and sister and they've ended up hating each other when they grew up and others who've taken 2 brothers or 2 sisters and they've got on great all their lives.

Do let us know as soon as you hear anything from the vet - I'm in most of today and will keep checking in to find out if you've heard anything.

Katie, quick question!!! Are you going to the rat show up here in Newcastle on the 13th December?? I'm planning on going down for a look around if I can persuade Baz to take me for a birthday treat. If not, then I'll go on my own to meet Toyah (on here). Just wondered if you were planning on going so we could meet up!


----------



## Shell195

Im crap at remembering birthdays, its my sons 22nd on the 4th so

A BIG PRE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EILEEN AND WHOEVER ELSE SAID IT WAS THEIRS THIS WEEK, sorry cant remember who it was:blush: 


X


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Zylkene*

heya guys just a lil update on Shai's situation.

We started him on his course on monday night, just a case of sprinking on the food and let the cat eat.

Beacause my partner has bought a different type of food now (in gravy rather than in jelly) he isnt eating as much so atm i dnt think he is getting the full effect.

it does however appear to be working, he will be relaxed and calm for a while then just go back to scratching at the curtains or running around like a looney, the biggest improvement has been on a night he seems to be a lot calmer however we have not tried to shut him out of our room just yet until he gets the full effect of the medicine.

On another note, our other cat Piper has recently been sick a few times after eating, i am just wondering if this could be caused by her eating to fast? Any other info on this would be much appreciated.
Dan


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im crap at remembering birthdays, its my sons 22nd on the 4th so
> 
> A BIG PRE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EILEEN AND WHOEVER ELSE SAID IT WAS THEIRS THIS WEEK, sorry cant remember who it was:blush:
> 
> 
> X


That's a good idea!! :lol2: And thank you, but mine's not till next week - it's Katie's this week!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Darth_Vandal87 said:


> heya guys just a lil update on Shai's situation.
> 
> We started him on his course on monday night, just a case of sprinking on the food and let the cat eat.
> 
> Beacause my partner has bought a different type of food now (in gravy rather than in jelly) he isnt eating as much so atm i dnt think he is getting the full effect.
> 
> it does however appear to be working, he will be relaxed and calm for a while then just go back to scratching at the curtains or running around like a looney, the biggest improvement has been on a night he seems to be a lot calmer however we have not tried to shut him out of our room just yet until he gets the full effect of the medicine.
> 
> On another note, our other cat Piper has recently been sick a few times after eating, i am just wondering if this could be caused by her eating to fast? Any other info on this would be much appreciated.
> Dan


That's good news - so far I'm becoming impressed!! Keep us updated once it's really in his system so we can see how it's going.

Sickness can be something as simple as gobbling their food down too quickly or a hairball stuck somewhere preventing the food from getting down the gullet into the stomach (or out of the stomach), to something more serious. I must admit when my cats are sick (and it happens _very_ often) I usually put it down to a hairball and observe them carefully for the next few days. If the sickness continues on a regular basis every day, or they stop eating or go off colour, then it's off to the vets for a check up - if it's sporadic sickness and everything else looks OK, then I don't worry - cats pukeeriod!!! 

To Siamese cats it's considered an art form!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Got to ring vets back at 4 if he hasnt rang me before:bash: See someone is advertising a moggy for stud, thes people just dont realise what they are doing as for every moggy litter born it puts even more pressure on rescue centres around the country. Its so hard to rehome anything at the minute we definately dont need even more cats planned or otherwise :2wallbang:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Got to ring vets back at 4 if he hasnt rang me before:bash: See someone is advertising a moggy for stud, thes people just dont realise what they are doing as for every moggy litter born it puts even more pressure on rescue centres around the country. Its so hard to rehome anything at the minute we definately dont need even more cats planned or otherwise :2wallbang:


just saw that thread. tis such a shame 
if only people like them, and others breeding moggys went to shelters to see just how many there are or even to speak to crazy fosters like me! if people liek you, and other shelters and other fosters werent here, then the cat population would be screwed..
tis such a shame. he is beautiful cat, he really is.. but thats cos he is blue...which probably wouldnt come out if he was bred...
hmm
genetics..

anyway.... lol


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Piper being sick!*

Thanks for replyin, its not a frequent sicknes i.e every day but just seems that within the last monthit has been maybe once or twice a week i think it is just down to eating to fast but i shall monitor her. Shes probably eating fast now because Shai now thinks its funny to attack her backside lol.

Thanks Dan


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yes Dan i think i would eat fast too if that were me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Try feeding them separately so she can eat in peace - that might slow her down. Maybe the cold snap has caused her to thicken up her coat and so she's lost more old hair and is grooming more new hair? The weather plays a large part in hairballs.

Shell, I'm just gobsmacked at that thread about the moggie at stud! I've had to reply, cos it's crazy!

Hope you get some good news at 4:00pm


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Im crap at remembering birthdays, its my sons 22nd on the 4th so
> 
> A BIG PRE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EILEEN AND WHOEVER ELSE SAID IT WAS THEIRS THIS WEEK, sorry cant remember who it was:blush:
> 
> 
> X



Lol thanks it was me. 21 tomorrow.


----------



## feorag

Are you only 21??? Ah bless!!! Just a wee babby you are so!!!!

And 21st - VIB!! Very important birthday!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Are you only 21??? Ah bless!!! Just a wee babby you are so!!!!
> 
> And 21st - VIB!! Very important birthday!! :lol2:


im 20 next week!!! lol
WHOOP!


----------



## Esarosa

Ooo check out all the sagi's :lol2:

Thank you Eileen, my dad and other half keep telling me i'm getting old! Nice of them. Had my dad on the phone saying 'it's all downhill from here, aching joints...well in your case even worse ones, everything goin south'..like yeah thanks dad I love you too :? Men eh lol


----------



## Shell195

*Good news*

Well Purdy has a normal temperature and is purring and fussy. Shes had a concious xray and all is fine.She has eaten a big bowl of wet food too. She is on Marbocyl antibiotics now so maybe they are getting rid of the infection. Sounds good news anyway and they say if she is the same tomorrow she can come home after they have tested her urine :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Well Purdy has a normal temperature and is purring and fussy. Shes had a concious xray and all is fine.She has eaten a big bowl of wet food too. She is on Marbocyl antibiotics now so maybe they are getting rid of the infection. Sounds good news anyway and they say if she is the same tomorrow she can come home after they have tested her urine :2thumb:


whoop


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Well Purdy has a normal temperature and is purring and fussy. Shes had a concious xray and all is fine.She has eaten a big bowl of wet food too. She is on Marbocyl antibiotics now so maybe they are getting rid of the infection. Sounds good news anyway and they say if she is the same tomorrow she can come home after they have tested her urine :2thumb:



That sounds positive Shell, lets hope that whatever is wrong with her the antibiotics flush it out.


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> im 20 next week!!! lol
> WHOOP!


Oh, another little babby!!! :lol2: So many of you on this forum, not many old witches like me!! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Well Purdy has a normal temperature and is purring and fussy. Shes had a concious xray and all is fine.She has eaten a big bowl of wet food too. She is on Marbocyl antibiotics now so maybe they are getting rid of the infection. Sounds good news anyway and they say if she is the same tomorrow she can come home after they have tested her urine :2thumb:


Well, what is she doing??? Temp up, gets better, comes home, temp up, gets better, comes home!! Is she a homing cat? :lol2:

Seriously though Shell - that's excellent news - I hope the Marbocyl anti-b sorts her out!!

Katie, did you see my post about the North East Rat Society Christmas Show on the 13th December????


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Katie, did you see my post about the North East Rat Society Christmas Show on the 13th December????



Oh no I must have missed that


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Oh, another little babby!!! :lol2: So many of you on this forum, not many old witches like me!! :lol2:


hehe


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Oh no I must have missed that


 I posted it this morning so it'll only be a couple of pages back. It's their Christmas show on the 13th December and I fancied going down.

I'm asking Barry to come with me, but don't know if he will (I intend telling him it's my birthday treat - course he won't want to come cos I'll just whinge about not having a rat!!). He probably will, but if he doesn't, then I'm just gonna go myself. Toyah from Glasgow is going and it's a chance for me to catch up with her and have a chat.

I just thought if you were going, we could maybe meet up for a coffee and chat??? I can wear a red carnation and carry a copy of "The Times" under my right arm, so you'll know who I am!! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

no Saffy wasnt stray, she is my most expensive cat and was meant to have been spayed etc before i got her. 
the vets have never had any worries about her, so maybe they are normal, like i say they dont like ill and arent massive either, i mean ruby is massive compared to them and is about 3 weeks older, but she is related to Misty who is also huge compared to Saffy


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> no Saffy wasnt stray, she is my most expensive cat and was meant to have been spayed etc before i got her.
> the vets have never had any worries about her, so maybe they are normal, like i say they dont like ill and arent massive either, i mean ruby is massive compared to them and is about 3 weeks older, but she is related to Misty who is also huge compared to Saffy


its just strange, maybe they are just small, not thin. 
My tom is thin and isnt a big boy at all. and he weighs 1200/300


----------



## Esarosa

Does seem very very small though for their ages :? Might just be small I suppose:?

Eileen I'll see if I can persuade Will and get to the show. Not been to a rat show myself yet, been bnaned when i've suggested it before, as I think he's worried I'll find some breeders and pop myself on their waiting lists...as if I would do that :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> no Saffy wasnt stray, she is my most expensive cat and was meant to have been spayed etc before i got her.
> the vets have never had any worries about her, so maybe they are normal, like i say they dont like ill and arent massive either, i mean ruby is massive compared to them and is about 3 weeks older, but she is related to Misty who is also huge compared to Saffy


I knew there was a reason about how she got pregnant, just couldn't remember, Rach (it's my age you know!!!) :lol2:

They do sound quite small though, so for peace of mind I'd still run it past the vet and see what he says. Have they ever been to the vets for a check up or not?

Katie, I'll get back to you when I know what's happening from my point of view, but here's the link about the show (lots of lush ratty things - you dont' have to buy a rat, but you could buy something for your rats!!!)
http://www.neratsociety.co.uk/showsandevents.html


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Does seem very very small though for their ages :? Might just be small I suppose:?


here is a size comparision for you...not great no rulers or anything, but 11 weeks.










on a males lap...

my OH he however has small hands.. lol like me.. he isnt your typical big man.. lol


----------



## Titch1980

they had a check up about 5ish weeks and i was told they were fine, 
i im honest the reason im worrying is cos my sisters friend came (and not being an animal person) she had held the kittens then gone and slagged me off saying i was cruel etc, they arent any different to how they have always been if that makes sense? as in they have never been fatter or whatever.


----------



## Titch1980

just wondering will any other measurements help at all? 
length/height etc?
im gonna take em tomorrow to vets but will give you all any measuremtns etc for now to get any info advice possible.


----------



## Esarosa

Cheers for the link Eileen, I wonder if acrorats will be there..ooh i'll be spoilt for choice with all the rat goodies.


----------



## jack007

rach1980 said:


> just wondering will any other measurements help at all?
> length/height etc?
> im gonna take em tomorrow to vets but will give you all any measuremtns etc for now to get any info advice possible.


btw im freekygeekys bro 

she says measure yoursas she is just about to measure ours .


----------



## Titch1980

jack007 said:


> btw im freekygeekys bro
> 
> she says measure yoursas she is just about to measure ours .


ok will do
thanks


----------



## jack007

rach1980 said:


> ok will do
> thanks


or put it next or on top of somthing common and take a pic.. like next to a sky remote or on top of an A4 piece of paper etc etc.


----------



## Titch1980

well am measuring them at min 
nose-base of tail
and foot to shoulder in inches.
will get some pics next to our sky+ remote after tea


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh rach i wouldn't worry hun, you know they have been well fed on good food, this silly :censor: who has got you worried should apologise for being so nasty about you!!!!


----------



## Titch1980

thank you BFB (do you use your real name in the thread?) 
got measurments 
George is 10" long nose to base of tail 
5" floor to shoulder
1lb 5 1/2oz
Toffee is 11" nose to base of tail
5" floor to shoulder
1lb 5 /2oz
Coco is 11" nose to base of tail
5" floor to shoulder
1lb 8oz
Marshmellow is 10" nose to base of tail
5"floor to shoulder
1lb 2oz
anyone any idea of how to get kittens to sit next to something while i take a pic? lol


----------



## Esarosa

rach1980 said:


> thank you BFB (do you use your real name in the thread?)
> got measurments
> George is 10" long nose to base of tail
> 5" floor to shoulder
> 1lb 5 1/2oz
> Toffee is 11" nose to base of tail
> 5" floor to shoulder
> 1lb 5 /2oz
> Coco is 11" nose to base of tail
> 5" floor to shoulder
> 1lb 8oz
> Marshmellow is 10" nose to base of tail
> 5"floor to shoulder
> 1lb 2oz
> anyone any idea of how to get kittens to sit next to something while i take a pic? lol


Felix dentapaws. Libby is an angel for those.. tried catnip drops but instead of her sitting nicely or being gentle she goes into some sort of crazy rage trynna snatch. That or chicken, she's good for chicken :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

25cm from neck to tail. 15cm leg.


----------



## Shell195

You are all so young my kids are 22 years,19 years and 17 years. Now I feel really old:blush:


----------



## Shell195

I have found out that Purdy has a bacterial infection as the vet says if it was viral it wouldnt have responded so fast to Marbocyl still no idea where the infection is.Shes coming home with 3 weeks worth of them that should be fun she hates tablets and wont take them in food. Oh well out comes the largest bath towel again:whip:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You are all so young my kids are 22 years,19 years and 17 years. Now I feel really old:blush:


You should bloody worry, mine are 36 and 33 and I started late!!! :lol2:

Rach it's hard for me to remember the size of mine as I haven't had a kitten in the house for 3 years, but here are a couple of photos of one of my 11 week old kittens.

This is a boy lying along Barry's arm. My Barry is 6' 1" so he has quite a bit arm, but maybe you could compare that with your kitten










Also here is one of the other male kittens from that litter chasing footballs. He's sitting well down on his bum, but the cat ornament on his right stands 11½" high to the top of its head.










However, whether they are long or short, tall or stumpy, they don't seem to weigh very much so I would still ask the vet's opinion. Like I've said earlier on to someone else. Ideally a kitten should increase weight by its birth size every week and they tend to be an average of 75g-110g when they are born.


----------



## Titch1980

i think i need to measure again, lol its hard when they are wriggling and im trying to get tea, lol
yours looks massive compared to these eileen, lol
in length, lol


----------



## Esarosa

Aw that last picture is adorable.

We need piccys of kittens Rach, not for any reason other than so we can go 'aww' :razz:


----------



## Titch1980

freekygeeky said:


> 25cm from neck to tail. 15cm leg.


where on neck?base of skull? i need to re measure, lol


----------



## Titch1980

Katiexx said:


> Aw that last picture is adorable.
> 
> We need piccys of kittens Rach, not for any reason other than so we can go 'aww' :razz:


i have pics, will post some, lol, just arent compared with anything cos i cant get em to sit next to anything


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> where on neck?base of skull? i need to re measure, lol


base of skull


----------



## Titch1980

freekygeeky said:


> base of skull


so base of skull to base of tail?


----------



## Titch1980

all around 19cm's base of skull to base of tail 
and around 14cm's toe to shoulder


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> all around 19cm's base of skull to base of tail
> and around 14cm's toe to shoulder


Around the sam as mine then and especially as mine are a couple of weeks older then yours.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Rach, Emma or BFB will do, I don't mind :lol2:

Eileen, AWWWWWWWWW :flrt:

Shell, I bet you are so relieved to finally know what's going on with Purdy, :2thumb: good luck with the meds, I have only had to give fidge one pill and she was a nightmare!!!!


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> all around 19cm's base of skull to base of tail
> and around 14cm's toe to shoulder


YOur measurements don't make them sound small, but your weights make them sound very underweight. Now I'm not being funny, but did you weigh them properly - are you happy the weight is accurate??

Sorry about the size of those last 2 pictures - I was dashing to go and watch "Little Dorrit" and didn't have time to re-size them.

My cats are all telly addicts, especially football - here are a few more of them.

Luna's grandmother and mother watch football.










Mitzi (Missdemeanour) and Missy (Missadventure) watch football










Wee Willie Wallace watches Wimbledon and tries to help Tim Henman! :lol2:










This is my foundation queen's brother at her breeder's house lining up a snooker shot!










No.2 from Purrdy's second last litter preferred Graham Norton!!










And that last litter of Purrdy's were all really hooked on TV - apart from the football above, this is the 3 musketeers



















But then he progressed to monsters !!










I tell you - they're all telly mad!!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen wonderful pics.I love it when animals watch the TV.My young GSD Mitch(RIP) used to literally watch the soaps and if anyone got in his way he would sigh and move so he could still see the picture,God I still really miss him. the most sociable cat breed I have ever met is the Sphynx, they believe that everything and everybody is their friend and because they dont react to others by hissing spitting growling etc the others accept them.Its just as well really as Dennis spends most of his time bouncing off their heads, naughty kitten:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

maybe i should weigh them again, cos they would sit still in there either, lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awww those pics are so cute!!!

my sis is having problems with her female kitten, toilet wise! one day one of the kids shut sis's bedroom door while angel was in there and she had a wee on sis's bed. so the quilt has been washed......anyway, angel has taken to going in sis's room rather than in her tray. she poo'd on her bed last night. any idea's why she is doing this? and how to get her out of it? i have suggested sis puts a lock on her door, also angel poo'd on the bean bag that's in the living room, even tho her litter tray is easy to get to. in fact sis has two litter trays as she has two kittens.........


----------



## feorag

I've found that bean bags can cause a problem, especially if they're on the floor! When a kitten stands on it, it feels like cat litter underfoot and so they do what comes naturally! I had to put my bean bags on furniture to stop that happening.

As far as her developing this habit, your sister will have to re-educate her and the sooner the better. She may have decided that the bedroom is preferable because it's a quiet place - where does she have the litter trays? 

What she should do is to confine the kitten or both kittens to the smallest room she has (bathroom even!) with a litter tray and not allow them out until they've used the litter tray for at least 5-7 days, then she can allow them access to another part of the house and give them full access very gradually.

Now obviously she has children, so that's going to make it hard to do, so can she get a cat/dog pen from anyone and pen the kitten up until she's using the litter tray again?


Rach, put them in a box and give them something to eat, something really tasty at the point when you put the box on the scales and see if that keeps them still for a minute until you can get the weight.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

thanks hun, i'll pass that on to her! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I used to have beanbags for the dogs but naughty cats kept peeing on them sp I got rid of them. naughty cats.:lol2: Anyone got snow today, here its just rained all night and day even though the forecast said snow. just had really heavy hailstones to. Can pick up Purdy later as she is very full of herself so thats good news


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

that's great news about Purdy! :2thumb:

no snow here :2thumb: i bloody hate it!


----------



## Esarosa

Afternoon/evening guys.

Well my 21st has been fab so far..and for no other reason other than it's snowed, so been out playing around like a loon with the dog. Mardy sod will cry to come in if it drizzles in summer, but freezing cold snow and she loves it.

Will's at work so been on my todd most of the day just talking to family & friends on the phone and playing on my new keyboard (pressie off Will). I tell you i've never known something have so many confusing features. Worse than a PC!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

*Happy birthday!!!!* :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

spaghetti getting into the christms spirit.........not:lol2:


----------



## ditta

and minty........seems to have same effect on them all........bah humbug springs to mind:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Aw bless them they look truly violated! :lol2: very sweet


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Anyone got snow today, here its just rained all night and day even though the forecast said snow. just had really heavy hailstones to. Can pick up Purdy later as she is very full of herself so thats good news


Oh yes - we've had snow. We had a really heavy icey frost last night and as soon as the temperature rose this morning it started sleeting, causing water to lie on the icy road and making driving a nightmare! Then it turned to snow later in the morning and it's still lying, although wet now! I couldn't even pull onto Roz's drive this morning - the wheels just kept spinning on the ice!!

Good news about Purdy - hopefully the anti-b will get rid of the nasty bugs and she'll be all better by Christmas!! : victory:

Katie happy birthday!!!!









I was gonna do this, this morning, but in too much of a rush and it slipped my mind! :lol2:

Ditta, those two look like two very embarrassed cats!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday, Katie!!  Glad you are having a good'un!!

We have been in Scotland for the beginning of the week... Got a slight dusting of snow while there... Then come home and there is loads!! And it starts to rain today to get rid of it. Not impressed, I can tell ya! Waits for me to be gone to actually snow and then as soon as I'm back, it melts! *HUMPH* Maybe we'll get more tonight... We shall see...


----------



## Shell195

happy  

birthday


katie

 21
 today xx


----------



## Esarosa

:blush: Thanks guys. How's everyone elses day been today? Jen sorry about the lack of snow in manchester. Always used to make me chuckle how you'd be driving into manchester, snow all around the surrounding areas but as soon as you hit the city centre it was like a completely different place (usually peeing it down).


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> :blush: Thanks guys. How's everyone elses day been today? Jen sorry about the lack of snow in manchester. Always used to make me chuckle how you'd be driving into manchester, snow all around the surrounding areas but as soon as you hit the city centre it was like a completely different place (usually peeing it down).


happy birthday!!
been rubbish rain rain rain rain rain!!!!!!1
and im supposed to be writing an essay! AND I CANT DO ITT AHHHH


----------



## ditta

happy birthday katie


----------



## feorag

This is a good one for this thread !!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> This is a good one for this thread !!


 
ooohhh eileen i
love that piccie


----------



## feorag

Thought you might - it's a bit like Minty!!


----------



## Amalthea

Am still hopeful for more snow... Although, I am a glass is half full kinda girl. It prolly won't happen *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Ive done this once but lost it:blush: Purdy is home she was very bright for the first half hour and then had a look round and got back on the viv above the light.. She still isnt right she only ate a small amount of Pilchards(wouldnt touch anything else) she has lost so much weight.She is still lashing her tail.The urine sample said she had a high specific gravity(concentrated urine) but they dont know why so I have to take another sample in next week, Eileen have you any ideas as it appears my vet doesnt:bash: She is not washing herself at all and she is quiet, this is not Purdy and I feel no one is listening to me:devil: This is the best vets around and they have always been brilliant so now I feel really helpless. Maybe I am being paranoid, I really dont know anymore


----------



## Amalthea

Of course you know your Purdy better than anybody else. If she isn't right, you'll be the first to know.  I wish I had some suggestions for you...  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

poor purdy, like jen says, you know her better than anyone and if you are worried then phone them tomoro! have some more hugs from me too. do you think she might feel odd after being back and forth to the vets?


----------



## Shell195

Im really not sure of anything anymore:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Im really not sure of anything anymore:bash: I would feel more secure and happy if they had said she has this/that wrong with her NOT they dont bloody know.
Purdy aged 5 years
Bloods- high white cell count-dehydration-all other readings normal
Conscious x ray-normal
Temperature-was 102 but normal from yesterday
Urine-High specific gravity
Nothing else abnormal discovered
No vomiting 
No diaroeah(sp)(did have but has cleared)


----------



## feorag

Shell I wish I could think of something that matched her symptoms, but I'm afraid I don't.

it does appear to be rather strange, however, that she seems to be fine after a day at the vets and is eating OK and then comes home and doesn't. How does she react with Dennis, cos as far I can think, he's the only thing that's changed recently? I'm not suggesting he's brought something into the house, but wonder if part of her problem is that she feels her nose is out of joint with the new kitten in the house?

You can tell I'm clutching at straws here, cos I haven't a clue!! :blush:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

good morning girls, Shell how is Purdy today?


----------



## Shell195

Purdy has hardly eaten anything since she came home. I went upstairs before and she was curled up in bed with Dennis so things cant be that bad between them. She also had a little play with a toy before BUT she wont eat:bash: she has lost so much weight now too.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Shell - this is really not good. Cats not eating is much worse than dogs not eating so it's very worrying!

Obviously then, bringing Dennis into the house doesn't appear to have triggered a mental reaction from Purrdy, so what is it???

Now again, I'm not being funny, but sometimes something like this can just be a bacteria or virus that a 'protected' cat hasn't been challenged by before. When cats (and dogs if they live in a town) go outside and meet other cats I think they pick up these bugs and fight them off and develop a sort of "street immunity". When they are kept in the house and only mix with their own family, they don't develop that type of immunity, so a new cat coming in, possibly carrying a different bug, might pass that to the house cat and the house cat hasn't the immunity to shrug it off.

So, not casting any aspersions whatsoever onto Dennis' breeder, has this just happened since you got Dennis and could he have brought something into the house that Purdy has never met before and therefore had no resisitance to? It just seems to me that it has happened since you got Dennis and that's the only thing that's changed in your household.

Given the temperament of Orientals and Siamese and their "leave me alone to die" attitude when they are ill, they aren't the best fighters of infection and I'm just wondered if it might be something along these lines. Is it worth ringing the breeder and asking? You're not accusing her of having a disease in her house or anything like that,but it might be worth asking if she has had any cats in her house with any kind of infection. What do you think?


----------



## Shell195

Dont want to offend her TBH as all her cats looked in fine fettle and Dennis is bouncing(Ive just carried his kitten Insurance on as being a Sphynx Im not sure how good their immune systems are) Ive rang the vet who has gone over in great detail what he has ruled out .He said the only things left are auto immune or some kind of bladder problem but he said she tested clear for everything on it except specific gravity. I am taking her back over to Southport tonight as he agrees we need to get to the bottom of it.Mmmmmm now I def think we need a bank loan.Poor Purdy I just want her to be happy again. I asked about steroids and pain killers and he agreed it would make her feel better but mask the symptoms so he wont go down that road:bash: Will update you all when I find out. i will mention it to Dennis`s breeder I think but i bet she says shes had no problems


----------



## Shell195

WooHoo British gas has fixed the heating after a cock up cowboy totally wrecked it.Ive just had a very hot bath it was wonderful. Now I dont know what to do Ive just fed Dennis and Purdy ate to??????????? She was also playing with a ribbon for a small amount of time with me. Do I take her or not?? I think I will see how the day goes then ring the vet and ask him what to do:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

She's liking the attention


----------



## freekygeeky

oh shell!!! what is she like!
mind you its like zingi...we wree worried about him, since teh kittens came downstairs he has acted very oddly. we thought itsw because he had eaten some blooming munchies. we took him to the vets he acted very oddly, panting sweating on his pads etc,,
he said his bladder feels alittle odd so he had some injections for that..
all he does when he is inside now is cry cry cry he will walk all round the house cryig.. its really odd, and upsetting to watch.. but he is fine, health wise etc... hmmm


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dont want to offend her TBH as all her cats looked in fine fettle and Dennis is bouncing(Ive just carried his kitten Insurance on as being a Sphynx Im not sure how good their immune systems are) Ive rang the vet who has gone over in great detail what he has ruled out .He said the only things left are auto immune or some kind of bladder problem but he said she tested clear for everything on it except specific gravity. I am taking her back over to Southport tonight as he agrees we need to get to the bottom of it.Mmmmmm now I def think we need a bank loan.Poor Purdy I just want her to be happy again. I asked about steroids and pain killers and he agreed it would make her feel better but mask the symptoms so he wont go down that road:bash: Will update you all when I find out. i will mention it to Dennis`s breeder I think but i bet she says shes had no problems


I fully appreciate what you are saying about not wanting to offend his breeder and I also know that some will be offended, because they will think that you are accusing them of having some sort of problem in their home and not declaring it. So it is a very difficult position to be in, but if you explain what is happening and tell her that you are 'clutching at straws' because you have no problems with Dennis at all whatsoever, then she might understand your concerns. Like I said you're not suggesting that she has a disease in her house, but she may have had a sick cat recently that didn't show such severe symptoms as Purdy is, because of the different temperaments of the cats? 

I honestly don't know what is the right thing to do or the right approach to make, but I do know that if I was the breeder and someone was in your position, I would respect that you are asking out of concern for your cat and tell you if I'd had any problem in my household at some time that I felt it unnecessary to tell you about when you came to buy Dennis.

I must admit I was leaning towards a problem with her immune system, because nothing else was coming up, but how they can tell that is going to be difficult and steroids might make it worse!

I would most certainly renew your insurance - like I said on the Skinny Siamese kitten thread, breeders (and owners) can never be certain what congenital problems young kittens might have, but hopefully, if the kitten is fit and healthy for a couple of years, then it's likely been born 'normal' and healthy and maybe then the insurance might not be necessary.

Changing the subject totally, is anyone having problems with RFUK. I was on my computer all morning until 20 minutes ago and kept "user Cp-ing to see if you Shell had any more news about Purdy and nothing came up that there were any posts. Now I've come back upstairs and see that you posted your message at 10:45. Also I've noticed I'm not getting any e-mails when anyone posts on a thread I've posted on! It's still showing in my profile, but I haven't had an RFUK e-mail since they changed servers???


----------



## Shell195

Mmm The past few days the forum has been on and off but it appears I am getting messages OK.
Purdy has now eaten a third of a Pouch of 65% fish and actually smacked Chewie(not the best of friends normally) then she proceeded to wash herself. I have rang the vets and unless she goes down hill Ive to just watch her.There is cover there all over the weekend but Iain is off until Tuesday, and they have a 24 hour emergency service. I will see how she is later.


----------



## Shell195

Gina arent cats a worry. Poor Zingi i hope he gets better soon


----------



## feorag

Sounds good Shell - just watch and wait I guess. Maybe the anti-b is really kicking in now and she's beginning to feel better?? Certainly hope so!!

Gina - don't know what you can do about Zingi, except watch him and give him lots of attention to see if he feels his nose is out of joint because of the kittens?


----------



## Titch1980

sorry not been back for a couple of days, 
had some trouble within the family 
today ive got toothache on the other side  
an headache, i have a friend who is a vet nurse she came to look at the kittens for free
she said she doesnt think there is a problem and to give them chicken and fish aswell as their complete to fatten them up, she thinks they should fatten up better once they are on their own and not sharing their food.
i have some lactol from when i found Simba in the shed, and forgot to ask her soooo....
will it help if i make some up and feed them that too?


----------



## feorag

Poor you, Rach, you've only just got over that horrible toothache and now you've got it on the other side!! Bad luck!! 

Sorry Rach, but for what it's worth, I'm not a great advocator of feeding them fish and chicken, *UNLESS* they aren't eating a good supply of cat food. Fish and Chicken are not a balanced diet and are not going to give them the vitamins and minerals that they need to grow on. If they are eating a proper cat food diet and eating a reasonable quantity, then feeding them fish and chicken isn't going to make them grow any more than feeding them that complete meal! I would only feed them that if they were refusing to eat any other cat food, but that's only my opinion.

And I hate to say it, but has your vet nurse had many litters of kittens or is she basing her assumption on the kittens that have been brought into the practice where she works?

You can give them Lactol or diluted 1:1 evaporated milk, but don't forget that, again, it won't have the feeding of a balanced cat food and if they fill their bellies with milk cos they like the taste, they'll eat less food.

They probably will fatten up once they are on their own, but having said that competition usually makes an animal eat more than being alone.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh Shell, Purdy is putting you through the mill isn't she! Hopefully though she will stay as she is now and not need to go see the vet again, it's also good to hear you are finally getting a proper wash too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Zylkene working! Yey*

heya people, Shai has been taking the zylkene since monday now and i have to admit that i think it is working, he is so much calmer now (once he has eaten his dinner)

He is being so nice and lovey recently and on wednesday sat and cuddled with me for bout an hour! I didnt actually have to shout at him once (which believe me is a big deal)

he is sleeping by himself or closer to piper now rather than pestering us, so we are actually getting a gud nites kip now. he is also paying a lot less attention to the curtains and other items (including the xmas tree).

there are times when he is the same and he does still drive us up the wall occasionally by falling into a relapse lol but so far so gud there is a definite improvement!

I am however concerned as i dnt want him to have to take the zylkene forever (if you no wot i mean) once the course runs out next week i think we will keep him off it for a week and see how he does then perhaps try some other forms and see the differences in behaviour.

oh and Piper hasnt been sick again so it appears she was being greedy that day!

Sorry for rambling.
Just thort id share.
Thanks Daniel :2thumb:


----------



## Flutterbye

Hi everyone!

Just like to say, i've seen pics of all rach's kittens and not only are the absolutly adorable but they all look healthy and alert, i wouldn't worry too much Rach hun : victory: they look fine to me! They're growing into gorgeous looking teenagers! Don't let that womans comments get to you! 

I sooo can't wait till they get here on Wed :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

kim


----------



## feorag

Daniel - that's excellent news about both cats.

It'll be interesting to see what happens when the Zylkene runs out. You could then consider trying him on valerian, as that is a natural product made from the valerian flower root. I would always try a natural remedy over a man-made one for long-term use if there is one available.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina arent cats a worry. Poor Zingi i hope he gets better soon


very!!

also someone came to our door earlier tday cos they know we have cats, and they founda cat run over just down the road from me on my street  scared me  no one has claimed him yet so the man is goign to bury him.



feorag said:


> Gina - don't know what you can do about Zingi, except watch him and give him lots of attention to see if he feels his nose is out of joint because of the kittens?


we try to give him lots and lots of attention, but he wont let us realy stroke him when he can see the kittens/hear the kittens.. at night he seems to settle somewhat though



Flutterbye said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just like to say, i've seen pics of all rach's kittens and not only are the absolutly adorable but they all look healthy and alert, i wouldn't worry too much Rach hun : victory: they look fine to me! They're growing into gorgeous looking teenagers! Don't let that womans comments get to you!
> 
> I sooo can't wait till they get here on Wed :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> kim


hehe AWW







*RIGHT shell, elieen... i do need some serious help. dad wants rid of scooby unless i can sort him out. he is way too dangerous now, seriously evil. and we need him sorted ASAP, BEFORE he gets adult, and its easier to sort out things when kittens are younger...

i need help, somethign to calm him down..

please?
*


----------



## Titch1980

Flutterbye said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just like to say, i've seen pics of all rach's kittens and not only are the absolutly adorable but they all look healthy and alert, i wouldn't worry too much Rach hun : victory: they look fine to me! They're growing into gorgeous looking teenagers! Don't let that womans comments get to you!
> 
> I sooo can't wait till they get here on Wed :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> kim


awww thanks hun 
yeah i understand what your saying about the chicken and fish thing eileen and at a guess i'd say cath is basing it on what she learned, i cant say for 100% but thats my guess so i completey understand what your saying 
so would you suggest not giving them any fish or chicken and just keeping them on the complete?(im using whiskas kitten complete food btw.)


----------



## Titch1980

while its still fresh in my mind also,
i wonder if you can help Saffy has reverted back to how she was before she was with babies
and has started picking on Lilly again, well to be honest i cant say its picking maybe she is just trying to play but Lilly is very timid and maybe Saffy plays too rough?
what do you think?


----------



## Esarosa

Isn't Scooby the one who has been acting strangely all the way through and was shaking the other day? I'd seriously take him to the vets if you haven't already, as it could be something neurological. Are the flip outs random? Just wondering if his skull could be putting pressure on his brain. Could be something totally innocent tbh, but I'd get him to the vets and explain everything you've explained on here. The outbursts the shaking, the odd eyes etc.

What about that Valerian stuff that Eileen mentioned? Herbal. To calm them down.


----------



## Titch1980

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...es-when-they-get-post2984380.html#post2984380
new pics posted on there


----------



## feorag

Ooh, a few questions there while I just nipped up to the shops!!! :lol2:

Well like I said to Daniel you could try Valerian. It's a natural medication and is what is used in herbal sleeping tablets, so it might calm him down somewhat, but Katie's right! Like I said a few days ago I would have him down to the vets and describe all his symptoms - you have to check and and see if they can come up with something that might actually be physically wrong with him, before you decide that it's a behavioural problem.

Shell, feeding your kittens really does depend on how much they are eating Like I said if you are happy that they are eating sufficient of the complete food, then I don't see what else you can do, honestly! Is that Whiskas dried complete kitten food or tinned? If it's dried maybe you could move them onto Iams or one of the other complete meals to see if it makes a difference?

Edit: Rach I;ve just gone on your other thread and they look fine on there - I would honestly just stop worrying and let them go to their new homes. You know all the people who are taking them, so just explain your concerns (flutterbye already knows and she's not worrying) that they may be a little underweight and tell them to watch over them carefully for a few months until they put on a growth spurt, which I'm sure they'll do!!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky.
he off to vets next week. so ill mention it then, i did mention it the other day when he had his jabs, but they didnt really say much, but it was a RSPCA vet...

he is just quite aggressive, gets very worked up very easily.
will attack..
you can hold him in your arms, then he will go bruuuuuppp and bite scratch you...run around like a looney...bite your feet chase you etc..
tis scary.

he gets very worked up when excited scared hungry playing etc..

i will mention that herbl stuff to vets too


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh, a few questions there while I just nipped up to the shops
> 
> Shell, feeding your kittens really does depend on how much they are eating Like I said if you are happy that they are eating sufficient of the complete food, then I don't see what else you can do, honestly! Is that Whiskas dried complete kitten food or tinned? If it's dried maybe you could move them onto Iams or one of the other complete meals to see if it makes a difference?
> 
> 
> Hum Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen do you mean rach:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shell, feeding your kittens really does depend on how much they are eating Like I said if you are happy that they are eating sufficient of the complete food, then I don't see what else you can do, honestly! Is that Whiskas dried complete kitten food or tinned? If it's dried maybe you could move them onto Iams or one of the other complete meals to see if it makes a difference?
> 
> 
> Hum Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen you you mean rach:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hum!!! I do!!! :blush: Sorry!!:grin1:
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

Gina I think a vet check is in order before you decide what to do next

Rach I never did like whiskas food. I would try iams kitten food too or even better James well beloved or Proplan.
I would get the Mum spayed as asap as it will really help with hormone issues and she could be coming in to season again

:lol2: Eileen your getting like me


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been to Asda and bought a cooked chicken and Purdy has polished off a bowl full then had a very long wash:flrt:
Zylkene is a natural product and prescription free
*Zylkene Capsules For Natural Stress Relief For Dogs & Cats*








Zylkene is a natural product, proven to help manage stress in cats and dogs. It is palatable and easy to give - open the capsule and mix the powder with food or a treat such as cheese or tuna. The capsule can also be given whole. Zylkene is hypoallergenic, preservative free and lactose free. Use for short term or long term stress

It is made from a milk byproduct


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky shell


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i don't like whiskas food either, i use james wellbeloved. fidge has the odd fishy treat with her kibble but not too often or she won't eat the kibble :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh YAY!!! Purdy just wants to be spoiled, methinks


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been to Asda and bought a cooked chicken and Purdy has polished off a bowl full then had a very long wash:flrt:
> Zylkene is a natural product and prescription free
> *Zylkene Capsules For Natural Stress Relief For Dogs & Cats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zylkene is a natural product, proven to help manage stress in cats and dogs. It is palatable and easy to give - open the capsule and mix the powder with food or a treat such as cheese or tuna. The capsule can also be given whole. Zylkene is hypoallergenic, preservative free and lactose free. Use for short term or long term stress
> 
> It is made from a milk byproduct


a ha thanky!
easy to get hold of?


----------



## Titch1980

i have toothache in my eye, PMSL i just thought to say that to Craig when he rings, he will say im crackers but the toothache is causing headache and eye ache, lol.
sorry just a little silly thought i had to share, lol


----------



## feorag

That's great news Shell! Excellent in fact - go Purdy!! (I struggle not to put an extra 'r' in there, cos I spell my Purrdy with 2 'rs' cos she's always been a proper purrer since she was a tiny baby! :lol2

Rach, have to say that I've never been a great Whiskas user either - sorry! :blush:

Gina - yes Zylkene capsules are easy to buy on the internet.

Rach - so sorry about the toothache in your eye!! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Titch1980

ooooooooooh, why is whiskas not liked by everyone if you al dont mind me asking, please?


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> Gina I think a vet check is in order before you decide what to do next
> 
> Rach I never did like whiskas food. I would try iams kitten food too or even better James well beloved or Proplan.
> *I would get the Mum spayed as asap as it will really help with hormone issues and she could be coming in to season again*
> 
> :lol2: Eileen your getting like me


im going to get her done as soon as i can, but they said i have to give it 4 weeks after the last kittens leave for her milk to have dried up. do you think this "bullying" is hormonal or could be should i say?


----------



## Shell195

Mmm Rach I believe it to be full of additives. We spay our queens as soon as her kittens have gone and never had a problem Hormones can cause aggression so its definately worth a try
Well Purdy(dont worry about an extra r LOL ) has polished off another bowl of chicken and been sat on my knee PURRING:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Mmm Rach I believe it to be full of additives. We spay our queens as soon as her kittens have gone and never had a problem Hormones can cause aggression so its definately worth a try
> Well Purdy(dont worry about an extra r LOL ) has polished off another bowl of chicken and been sat on my knee PURRING:2thumb:



Aw fantastic news about Purdy I'm so pleased for you


----------



## feorag

Rach, I'm with Shell (or should that be Shell, I'm with Rach!! :lol2

I just don't have a lot of confidence in Whiskas, especially their dried food and I would have thought if your kittens were 11 weeks old, then what milk your Saffy has will be very minimal indeed and I really don't see why that should hold up her spaying op. As her kittens are that age, she could well be coming back into season again and the hormones could be making her feel more dominant.

Go Purdy!! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Ladies have any of you had any experience with British Shorthairs? How have you found their temprements in general? Say for example compared to an oriental type cat (as reading around that's what libby acts most like). It's just a 6month old female has become available locally, and Will's fallen in love with her, but I don't want to even think about it till I know more about their temprements. Reading around it has said that they have 'lasting patience, and a calm confident nature'. But I'm just trying to gauge how that would compare to Libby. I really want a cat that will gel with her, the last thing I want is for her nose to be put out of joint. I had my heart set on an a siamese/oriental as I thought they may get along more, but Will thinks that they'd be two cats that are too strong willed to live together:?


----------



## feorag

Well what I can tell you is that British cats have a reputation for being a bit "stand-offish" which is very much the opposite of orientals and the foreign breeds. I suppose that could describe "lasting patience and a calm, confident nature".

My friend Roz (whose children I look after) bought a British 5 years ago when she lost her Maine **** and he plagued the life out of Mitzi (the somali she got from me). He jumped on her and was just too rough for her, but I think that was a "male" thing rather than a "breed" thing. He's quite a friendly boy, comes and says hello, but he's no limpet like Mitzi and a lot of my Somalis and Orientals are.

I wouldn't tell you that it won't work, because it very well might, but neither will I tell you that it will work, because it very well mightn't! It all really comes down to the individual cats.

Sorry, not a lot of help I think!


----------



## Shell195

As far as I am aware they are usually very placid cats a bit like Persians in tempermant.I think Eileen is the best person to tell you.We have had 2 in the Sanctuary and they were great big soft lumps with no malice but have never really met anymore


----------



## Shell195

LOL must have posted at the same time or is it you are a very fast typist and Im really slow:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm a 100wpm kinda gal - what about you??? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

OH! I do about 90 wpm


----------



## feorag

Yeh! Go typists!! :lol2:


----------



## Flutterbye

feorag said:


> Rach, I'm with Shell (or should that be Shell, I'm with Rach!! :lol2
> 
> I just don't have a lot of confidence in Whiskas, especially their dried food and I would have thought if your kittens were 11 weeks old, then what milk your Saffy has will be very minimal indeed and I really don't see why that should hold up her spaying op. As her kittens are that age, she could well be coming back into season again and the hormones could be making her feel more dominant.
> 
> Go Purdy!! :2thumb:


Should i slowly switch them over to Iams once they're here? Or are there any other dried foods which you would reccomend? 
And don't worry, i'll be posting pics of them on here too 
Thankyou
Kim


----------



## Esarosa

To be honest I was kind of expecting an answer like its all down to the individual, I just hoped there were a few things set in stone. Wishful thinking eh. Will keeps saying that if we got an oriental type it would be to similar to Libby & clash, wheras I thought that would be a better option. Not sure if he's just saying that though as he's not a great fan of the looks of the orientals (nutter isn't he?)

Eileen I'll be placing an order for goodies next week (probably just phone charm & some earrings...although those snake necklaces are fab and I do love some of the colours). I no longer have paypal after it was hacked last year, so i need to transfer funds from my account into Will's in order to use his paypal, same with you Jen if you still have any rattie goodies. All the animals are getting xmas pressies, much to Will's dismay. Am I bonkers?

Flutterbye having switched Libby onto James Wellbeloved I can highly recommend it.


----------



## feorag

The best way to switch foods without upsetting the kittens' tummies is to do it gradually. Keep them on the food that Rach is feeding for a few days until they've had time to settle. Then gradually begin to add amounts of the new food to the old food, day by day.

When we've changed to a different food in the past, we've added a small amount of the new food to the bag of old food we have left and mixed it up. Then a couple of days later added the same amount again etc, until they're eating the new food.


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> To be honest I was kind of expecting an answer like its all down to the individual, I just hoped there were a few things set in stone. Wishful thinking eh. Will keeps saying that if we got an oriental type it would be to similar to Libby & clash, wheras I thought that would be a better option. Not sure if he's just saying that though as he's not a great fan of the looks of the orientals (nutter isn't he?)
> 
> Eileen I'll be placing an order for goodies next week (probably just phone charm & some earrings...although those snake necklaces are fab and I do love some of the colours). I no longer have paypal after it was hacked last year, so i need to transfer funds from my account into Will's in order to use his paypal, same with you Jen if you still have any rattie goodies. All the animals are getting xmas pressies, much to Will's dismay. Am I bonkers?
> 
> Flutterbye having switched Libby onto James Wellbeloved I can highly recommend it.


Yes, I wished I could have given you something a little more 'concrete' but nothing comes guaranteed where animals are concerned. 

I haven't any lizard earrings left, although I could see if I can get some more lizards if you really wanted them. Still got a couple of phonecharms left. I'll be ordering some more snakes once I'm sure everyone on here who's interested has told me what they want. You can send me a cheque no problem or, if you are going to the rat show next week you can give me the money, whatever.


----------



## Amalthea

I still have ratty crackers and can make more cookies (have a couple, but they are easy enough to make up, anyways)  The crackers and cookies are fine for any omnivorous small animal... And can make dog cookies, too


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I don't like whiskas cos of the additives, and I don't like Iams because of their apparent methods of testing their products on animals.....eukanuba is the same apparently........

JWB has no additives, its hypo-allergenic with no milk, cheese or wheat in it. I use it for fidge and also wiz has it too, as well as cooking his rice for him because he can't stomache anything else now.

Shell, how is Purdy this morning?


----------



## feorag

Yes, Eukanuba is Iams and you're right their methods are not good.

I often say Iams though because it's the only good cat food that you can buy at the supermarket, so it's more readily available than the others. Not everyone can drive to pet shops and pet supermarkets.

I always fed Hills, then went onto TechniCal because it was slightly cheaper, but developed by 2 of the same men who worked on the Hills team, so just as good. Then I moved onto ProPlan and fed mainly that until the last few years. I did try others in between to see what I thought, but stuck with those 3.

And yes, Shell, how's Purdy this morning?


----------



## freekygeeky

brought a 'lead' for scooby and tom today.. 
took them out seperatly...

scooby wouldnt stop bruuuuppping and shaking 
and toms back legs were shaking like mad... when he came insdie he went floppy... i think they were petrified... it was really really odd..

zingi LOVED it on his lead.


----------



## Shell195

Wel Purdy slept in her normal position in bed(the teddy bear position) all night along with Dennis, but Steve got up this morning with a lovebite on his neck were Dennis has sucked his neck:blush: I thought I heard him sucking but it wasnt me so that was fine:lol2: Purdy also got up this morning and has eaten more chicken and a bit of dried has washed herself and had a play.She isnt lashing her tail as much either and is trotting round the house.Hopefully she is on the mend 

TYPING>ermmm about 20 words a minute, then I have to go back and check as Ive usually mixed the letters up:blush:


----------



## Shell195

I used to feed Iams but not since the bad reports, my friend stopped distributing it at her petfood company due to this too. James well Beloved is very good as is Franks Pro Gold(my friend imports this) and Proplan etc. You need to feed a smaller amount with these than Whiskas so although it appears dearer its actually not


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I used to feed Iams but not since the bad reports, my friend stopped distributing it at her petfood company due to this too. James well Beloved is very good as is Franks Pro Gold(my friend imports this) and Proplan etc. You need to feed a smaller amount with these than Whiskas so although it appears dearer its actually not


seen the videos (undercover) for iams..sacry!
the kittens were on wiskers food when i got them, and hills munchies...
whiskers they get through a hell of alot!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Wel Purdy slept in her normal position in bed(the teddy bear position) all night along with Dennis, but Steve got up this morning with a lovebite on his neck were Dennis has sucked his neck:blush: I thought I heard him sucking but it wasnt me so that was fine:lol2: Purdy also got up this morning and has eaten more chicken and a bit of dried has washed herself and had a play.She isnt lashing her tail as much either and is trotting round the house.Hopefully she is on the mend


That's excellent news Shell - maybe it's cos the anti-b is kicking in now!:2thumb: 

I wonder how Steve is going to explain that one when he gets to work!! :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> TYPING>ermmm about 20 words a minute, then I have to go back and check as Ive usually mixed the letters up:blush:


:lol2:

I had a Christmas card this morning from a lady who bought one of Leyla's 5 kittens from her first litter. Usually it says inside "Vienna still going strong and bringing us great joy", this year it told me that she'd had to be put to sleep last month with acute kidney failure, just like her mum!! :sad: She would have been 16 in March next year. Bloody kidney failure again!!

She stayed behind for another 6 weeks after the rest because one of Joan's 2 cats had just died of leukaemia and so she wanted her vaccinated before she went just in case her other cat "Paris" was positive. So because I won't vaccinate against leuk at the same time as flu and enteritis she stayed with until she'd completed both courses. We also kept the only male in the litter, Jasper, for exactly the same reason, so they ended up coming on holiday with us right up to the north west coast of Scotland, along with the 3 neutered boys (Pasht, Merlin & Briagha), their mother, grandmother, Snickles (who was only 2 months older than them) and Leo, our GSD!!! :lol2:

Here she is when she was 12 weeks old. By the time she left us we'd become very attached to her (and Jasper who stayed even longer because his original buyer cancelled at the last minute and so we had him for longer because of his owners needing him to have the leuk vaccination) and she was a delightful kitten. I feel quite sad now!


----------



## Shell195

Thats so sad,at least she had a long and happy life with loving owners.

We use an all in one vaccine at The sanctuary but have had a few kittens react to the leukeamia part of it. Dennis isnt vaccinated against leukeamia so Im not sure I will bother with it as hes not likely to come into contact with it here and I dont think I want to risk him having a reaction to it which is why his breeder didnt give it


----------



## Titch1980

well my friend in Leeds came to pick up Toffee today, has to do something tomorrow so asked if she could take him today instead, he was my fav and i know we shouldnt have fav's but i couldnt help it


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We use an all in one vaccine at The sanctuary but have had a few kittens react to the leukeamia part of it. Dennis isnt vaccinated against leukeamia so Im not sure I will bother with it as hes not likely to come into contact with it here and I dont think I want to risk him having a reaction to it which is why his breeder didnt give it


I didn't vaccinate my kittens because I'd known of too many breeders having problems and losing kittens. I know the leuk is a manufactured virus, not a live virus, but I've always thought that the leuk vaccination lowered the immune system (which is what leukaemia does) allowing the live flu or enteritis viruses to take a hold, so I always left it to my kittens' new owners to vaccinate against it.

However, because Joan had just had a cat die from leuk and Dave & Su had 6 rescued moggies, 3 of which tested positive for leuk following the death of another 2 from the disease, they both wanted the kittens vaccinated and covered before they went into the house, so I had no choice but to vaccinate them. However, I waited 3 weeks after the first course before starting the leuk course and then 3 weeks after the leuk course before they went to be sure they had optimum protection.

Ah Rach, it's sad when they go, but I must admit I've always been so happy with the homes that mine have gone to, I've always felt kinda elated when they go!


----------



## Titch1980

im happy with all 3 homes my 4 have got, i just cant help feeling sad knowing its quiet possible i wont ever see them again


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

aw rach!!! get them to keep you updated :flrt:


----------



## Titch1980

they will all 3 will do it was one of my first questions when anyone enquired about them, lol


----------



## Shell195

Just put Elmo, Purdy and Dennis in our room ready for bed and Purdy has tucked into the dried food.She was actually waiting upstairs to go to bed. Wonderful news:2thumb: Shes back to her old self


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news!!!


----------



## feorag

Yes, that is indeed great news Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - well I'm off line for most of today as I'm out at a large local garden centre raising money for our Sanctuary. I think I'm face painting all day, so that'll be fun!!

Don't talk too much while I'm away cos it takes me ages to catch up! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Fantastic news about Purdy!!! :2thumb:

Good luck Eileen, wrap up warm!!! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Have fun, Eileen!!


----------



## Titch1980

can anyone help me?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/223425-several-maybe-rehoming.html#post2993021


----------



## feorag

I'm back and had a pretty good day all round - took £75.50. Fortunately we were inside and I sited myself next to the queue to see Father Christmas, so that helped!!!

Yesterday I spent ages with 6 brand new sparkle face paint, cut them into 6 equal pieces and made up 6 tins of striped face paint. It's quicker because if I want to use a few colours I can do one swipe of the tub and get all the colours on the sponge, instead of doing one at a time. Also it means they blend together better, cos sometimes (especially on a hot day) the first paint is dried by the time you add the second and they don't blend together properly. I also made a turquoise and navy half-in-half for a particular butterfly that is very popular, but is very hard to blend. 

Here are my results - what d'ya think?

My daughter's boss with a tiger mask - I made her be this cos I wanted to try it out! Bless!!










This is the rainbow cake butterfly










And Molly, one of the girl's daughters with the turquoise/blue blend butterfly.


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> can anyone help me?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/223425-several-maybe-rehoming.html#post2993021


 Rach that must be so hard for you to have to give up your animals.

I hope you can find good homes for them all and I'm truly sorry that I can't help you with it. I'm sure people on here who live nearer will be able to take them though???


----------



## Shell195

Rach Im sorry you may have to part with your pets.Brave lady. Many years ago when I was newly married to my ex husband he arranged for us to work and live in London.Being young and naive I rehomed my dog,3cats(2 Abbyssinians and 1 Siamese) 2 chinchillas and 2 chickens, It broke my heart and I never got over it (I got my Siamese back off my mother in law when we came back) and I vowed NEVER would I rehome my pets again. It made me ill I was that upset so if you really can avoid it Rach try to, its NOT a pleasant experiance even though I kept in touch with the new owners of my dog and the breeder who rehomed my 2 Abbys


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

wow that face paint looks fantastic Eileen! :2thumb: well done for getting the money, i bet it won't last long tho.....

oh rach! i hope you can get foster people local until you manage to get your own place!


----------



## Shell195

Glad you had a good day Eileen and the face painting looks excellent:2thumb:
Purdy is definately recovering well as she now comes to the toilet with me again:lol2: I really was worried about her and began to wonder if I would lose her:blush: 
Ive been at the Sanctuary today and weve admitted 8 hedgehogs today, the smallest is 250g and the largest 500g all found wandering in the garden yesterday and today.One lady brought 2 in but 1 died on the journey:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Rach, that is terrible..  I truly hope you are able to keep your critters  {{{hugs}}}

That face paint looks fantastic, Eileen!! Well done you!


----------



## feorag

Thank you everyone!! 

Shell, I hope the hedgies will be all right, cos you're gonna have to look after them now for the winter. We had a little one out with us today and he was very well behaved, bless!!

Hoped it might inspire someone to adopt a hedgehog, but there were no takers!! I don't think we had one adoption today, which was very disappointing.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen we know, our wildlife room has cages everywhere all with heat pads and lamps we are nearly full now so have asked a neighbour to foster for us. 1 of them came in and kept on eating even though I was busy messing about in his cage, bless. I darent foster them in case I pass anything onto my 2 APH


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

*anyone wanna give a home to...*

a two year old tabby cat and two week old kittens? 

read my thread...

two year old tabby cat free to GOOD home ~*manchester*

if no one wants her by tomorrow im taking her in, which isn't ideal as her and my male fight as it is, but i will work something out!


----------



## Titch1980

its taken a long time to come to this, 5 yrs of hell on this estate and 20 months of trying to get onto the property ladder and for one reason or another we havent been able to, 
it makes me depressed living here and due to than ever since we have lived here. 
i love all my animals so much and i really dont want to. but by my being miserable my kids are suffering too 
ive looked into lots of ways of keeping them, but none would have worked out. 
thanks everyone for your replies


----------



## Shell195

Gutted for you rach I hope things improve for you soon ,you seem to be having a lot of bad luck


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Elisha Metcalf said:


> a two year old tabby cat and two week old kittens?
> 
> read my thread...
> 
> two year old tabby cat free to GOOD home ~*manchester*
> 
> if no one wants her by tomorrow im taking her in, which isn't ideal as her and my male fight as it is, but i will work something out!


i'm confused! is it you asking for a home for the above cats?



rach1980 said:


> its taken a long time to come to this, 5 yrs of hell on this estate and 20 months of trying to get onto the property ladder and for one reason or another we havent been able to,
> it makes me depressed living here and due to than ever since we have lived here.
> i love all my animals so much and i really dont want to. but by my being miserable my kids are suffering too
> ive looked into lots of ways of keeping them, but none would have worked out.
> thanks everyone for your replies


oh hun sometimes you do what you have to do.


----------



## feorag

I bet you are gutted Rach - so sorry!

Shell, I think maybe the infection Purrdy had was something quite severe and it's taken a while for the anti-biotic to really kick in and start killing of them little b*stard bacteria!! Certainly seems to be working now, though!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Well........... the vet will think I have a crush on him as im off there again tomorrow as my female APH isnt very well. Shes not been eating very well for a couple of days(nothing drastic) and tonight she seems a bit wobbly. Have pm`d a couple of people to see if they have any ideas but not heard back yet. Why do we put ourselves through it:bash:


----------



## feorag

Haven't a clue!! :roll: But if you find out, please tell me!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I do question my sanity sometimes... So understand that one!!


----------



## vonnie

Fantastic face painting Eileen.

We dashed in and out to get a tree and I was looking out for you but we didn't venture over to the grotto. At least they gave you a good spot there and didn't stick you outside!

Disappointed now. Would have loved to meet the hedgie :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry not to catch up with you!

The grotto was a good place, because the queue for Santa Claus was very long and the wait was ages, loads of parents were complaining! A few sent their children to get their faces painted while they kept their place in the queue cos they were getting bored and I heard a couple say "we aren't waiting in a queue this long, why don't you get your face painted instead?" so I guess the situation served us well!!

We also had Zeus our common corn snake - I must admit whenever I go out to a fete or anything like that, if I take him or one of my snakes they dont' half pull the punters in!!! The fascination people have for snakes (as well as the irrational fear) is amazing! I think one of the things that really interest them is that most people never actually ever see one in the wild!


----------



## Titch1980

George went to York about an hour and a half ago, 
so just Flutterbye's girls left here now.
my life is going to be so empty with no animals in it


----------



## Amalthea

Awww Rach  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Rach if you can have no animals of your own why not volunteer at an animal rescue centre for a few hours a week. Meet new friends and help the poor animals get new homes??


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> Rach if you can have no animals of your own why not volunteer at an animal rescue centre for a few hours a week. Meet new friends and help the poor animals get new homes??


thats a good idea i actually will look into that, thanks Shell
im 28 now and i havent had a single day of no animals in my life, its going to be very strange for me


----------



## feorag

Rach, that sounds like a nightmare to me! I spent most of my childhood without animals and have filled my house (or at least tried to ) ever since I left home. I can't even bare to think what it would be like coming home to an empty house! :grouphug:


----------



## Titch1980

seriously thinking of leaving town, if i could find a farm type rental would be great, this town has virtually no hospital as all but the "old folks" area has been shut down as far as im aware, not too many job opportunities so if my Craig wanted to get a new job he doesnt really have much choice, been seriously considering it today.
would rathernot go too far so im still near mum and sister, but it is a possibilty,


----------



## feorag

The problem is at Bridlington you're really stuck on the edge, so to speak. You're limited to going north, south and west (nothing east!) and you're so off the beaten track on not very good roads which reduces your accessibility, so I can see that there's not much going on there on the job front!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Rach if you can have no animals of your own why not volunteer at an animal rescue centre for a few hours a week. Meet new friends and help the poor animals get new homes??



excellent idea! :2thumb:


----------



## Flutterbye

rach1980 said:


> seriously thinking of leaving town, if i could find a farm type rental would be great, this town has virtually no hospital as all but the "old folks" area has been shut down as far as im aware, not too many job opportunities so if my Craig wanted to get a new job he doesnt really have much choice, been seriously considering it today.
> would rathernot go too far so im still near mum and sister, but it is a possibilty,


Definatly hun, shop around different areas you might find somewhere willing to take pets.

I private rent, where i am now allows pets i have my snakes and rabbit here and soon the kitties. I'm moving up to Carlisle after xmas and i'm allowed all my pets there too but at cheaper rent for a nicer place. So if you broaden the area you're searching in you'll probably come across somewhere...try online things like spare room or room buddies....they're not just advertising a single room there's whole empty houses and flats for rent. Have a mess around on google, its where i found my places, just put in 'house for rent pets allowed' and the area you fancy and you should find somewhere.....don't give up! : victory:


----------



## Flutterbye

3 bedroom house to rent in Driffield, East Riding of Yorkshire

Found this one in driffield, not far from bridlington...1large double room 2 single rooms...i suppose maybe the two kids could share the largest single room? Pets negotiable :2thumb: not far from train station either!


----------



## Titch1980

thanks ill have a look at that 
if i can get their bunkbeds in itll be fine xx


----------



## feorag

Morning all! That sounds like good advice Rach - even I looked at the house Flutterbye posted and it looks good, so there may be plenty more out there for you to look at.

Well I'm off to Surrey at lunchtime today for my next court hearing and won't be back until late tomorrow night, so I'll be offline during that time.

Not looking forward to the court hearing (and it's my bloody birthday - what a way to spend a birthday - it's so stressful!) cos I'm not expecting any good news at all whatsoever. But at least I get to see my daughter and that makes it worthwhile!


----------



## Shell195

Good luck with the court hearing and I know its not ideal but try and have some niceness on your birthday. 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
TO YOU
 x x


----------



## feorag

Thanks Shell!


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck, Eileen!! And have a happy Birthday, regardless!!


----------



## Esarosa

Happy Birthday Eileen!









(it's supposed to be a cat apparently!)


Fingers crossed for you today!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY EILEEN!!! *

AND i hope it went well at court, big hug to you.


----------



## Esarosa

Just seen this linked on another forum

YouTube - Cat bloopers

I must admit some of those reminded me so much of Libby. The climbing up your legs thing she was obsessed with as a kitten!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

so funny! Fidge doesn't do the leg climbing thing as much now but my sis's little kitten is always doing it, he likes to sit on her neck!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I've e mailed the cat rescue in banbury to ask for a home visit!!!! :2thumb:

I also got the voucher of Cat's protection to get fidge's suprise boy bits removed and so I phoned the vets and asked when I could book him in and they don't do it until they are 6 months old, but I want it doing asap! The receptionist said I would have to speak to the vet, is there anything I could say to get him done sooner rather than later? I don't want him spraying and I think he might settle better with another kitty if he's been done.


----------



## Shell195

Cant you try a different vet?? or explain to your vet that RSPCA and Cats Protection now castrate at 5 months. Is he that old yet??


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

He's 18 wks old so will be old enough at crimbo


----------



## Amalthea

*LOL* That youtube vid made my night!!


----------



## Shell195

Id leave him until after new year then he will be plenty big enough.He wont start spraying yet so no worries there/ as long as hes done by 5/6 months you wont have any problems:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> *LOL* That youtube vid made my night!!



It had Will crying :lol2:. Some of them I was sat going oh god I hope they're alright but most of them are just brilliant.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Flipping icy here again today..Im at the vets with Jasper tonight as his eye needs checking on to see if its healing. Purdy seems right as rain now.Back to her normal self Im glad to say. Hope Eileen gets on ok in court, it must be so distressing. Rach any luck finding any houses that allow pets? Anone else have any news?


----------



## Amalthea

Am knackered!! Managed all of about 2 hours' sleep last night! I hate when Gary isn't here!!

You are in my thoughts today, Eileen!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

OOOOO i'm excited! I had a call today from the lady that does home visits for the rescue and she is coming on Friday to see me!!!!! She has got a kitty in mind for me!!!!! I don't know how I'll sleep tonight and tomoro :lol2:


it's bloody cold isn't it!!!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> Am knackered!! Managed all of about 2 hours' sleep last night! I hate when Gary isn't here!!
> 
> You are in my thoughts today, Eileen!


I hope you get a good kip tonight, I used to love it when El'd dad was away as I could sleep then and not listen to his snoring.....but I can see why you find it hard without him being there.


----------



## Amalthea

I am a pretty clingy person, really, and hate being on my own. Plus I have an active imagination that likes to scare the shit out of me!! *shrugs* He'll be back Friday.

You'll have to let us know how the home visit goes!! Got everything crossed for ya!!


----------



## Flutterbye

Hello ladies!

Just to let you all know, the kitties have arrived safe and sound and have eaten and had a good mooch around. They're now cuddled up together and settling down for a good kip by the looks of things. They're absolutley adorable and so sweet!

I'm going to let them get used to me and their new home before i get snap happy with the camera....don't want to scare them! I'll see how settled in they are by Monday and probably be allover them like the paparazi :lol2:

I'll make sure i post them on here : victory:

Big thankyous to Rach, Cat & Ditta :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Titch1980

you are very very welcome hun 
and people, we have decided as we have been accepted for this house we need to take it really. so we are moving in 2nd jan, so will need homes for all the babies in my ad by then, if anyone can help please 
im happy and sad all at once


----------



## Esarosa

Rach I'd love to help but I don't think another two cats at once would be fair to madam, and didn't you say Lilly is really nervous and quiet.. which for me isn't a problem but Libby would harass her to within an inch of her life I suspect.

Who's actually still needing a home?


----------



## Titch1980

to now everyone, lol
yeah Lilly is really timid and not at all a "naughty torty" 
Saffy is now alone as the last of her babies went to Flutterbye today 
so there is her too.


----------



## Flutterbye

They all fell asleep...........and i just couldn't resist getting a few snaps....too cute not too :flrt:

I've put collars on them and they're huge and look silly on them but i need the little bells on them so i can hear where they are....as there's too many hiding places especially with them being small! They don't seem too bothered by them luckily!











I'm perched on the end of my bed after taking this....wondering whether i should start sleepin on the floor! :lol2:










They're such little troopers, given sugar a good growl and hiss at and she's so soft she just wants to sniff them and give them a wash (which im thankful for really!)
It's so funny to see two tiny kitties suddenly become the boss of a 5 month old big in comparison ragdoll kitty lol


----------



## Esarosa

Aw bless them so glad they've settled in so quickly. Your ragdoll is a beauty too.

Ah you had to mention you still need a home for Saffy didn't you...bad rach! I'm presuming she goes outside based on the fact she had kittens when you thought she was spayed? (Libbys full house cat you see).


----------



## Titch1980

she does, but not often and as when misty went missing earlier in the yr since then she has been inside and she hardly ever came in and now shes fine with it.


----------



## Titch1980

awww flutterbye they look so settled


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone, I'm back and as you might pick up it's 1:30 in the morning and I've given up trying to sleep!! 

It was a truly horrendous day!!


Our case was put back from 9:30am to 2:00pm because of an urgent case that needed hearing in our time slot, but of course we didn't find out until 4:00pm on Tuesday afternoon! So the thought of getting it all over and done with first thing in the morning and Elise and I having a bit of quality time together, so I could see she was OK before I came home went by the board!

We have now all agreed that we have given up. So after 3 years of fighting, worrying, anxiety and a f*cking shedload of money, we walk away with letter writing, no closer together than 2 weeks, until Chloe is old enough to make up her own mind, or until her father doesn't have as much influence over her, so basically that *rsehole has won! I could have walked over and kicked him in the face, honestly!!

We stopped for a meal on the way home and I had a really "funny turn". I ate about half a dozen forkfuls of food and then started to get a bit hot, then I felt really sick! Was sitting considering going to the toilet and throwing up without letting on that I was doing that, when I went into an ice cold sweat and thought I was going to pass out. Now I've never fainted in my life, but that was what I felt was going to happen. So I sat at the table pretending I felt great, but I could see the panic in Elise's face (she said I went very red and then as white as a sheet!) The sweat was literally running down my face and back and chest and I couldn't stop yawning. My dad used to get mini strokes and the paramedics told us that when the brain is not getting enough oxygen, yawning is a sort of reflex action to get more oxygen. I thought I was going to have a stroke! I was dead scared, but poor Elise was worse. I knew I should lie down until the feeling passed, but doing that in the middle of a pub??? No way!! It was well scary!! Couldn't finish any more of my meal (what a waste!) and so as soon as I'd got it under control and felt OK, we bid a hasty retreat.

Just a really horrible day and I was so worried about having to leave Elise behind on her own. I had booked my flight as soon as I got home after the last hearing to get the cheapest price, but if I'd realised that Elise was going to give up, I'd have booked to stay another night. By the time I realised it, I was too late to change it and would have had to re-book at some astronomical price, so I had no choice really but to come home.

Now I can't get my brain to switch off and get to sleep, so I've given up and got back up to make a cup of tea and use my brain to do something constructive in the hope that when I go back to bed, I'll manage to get to sleep, because I truly am cream crackered! Katie sorry you've had to read this all again, cos I've just pmd you in answer to your pm!! :lol2:

Flutterbye, the kittens look gorgeous and well settled!

Rach, I'm so sorry you're going to have to part with all your animals, but quite understand what you say - your human family have to come first!

Well I've been sitting her since 1:15 and now I'm going to try and see if I can finally get to sleep!!


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen I think you need a big one of these


















Try to get some rest tomorrow (well today technically) and look after yourself


----------



## feorag

I so do!! And as you can see I'm still here, trawling through what I've missed and still feeling wide awake, but I'm off now!!


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, I am so sorry things didn't go too well for you...  I would probably ask your dr about your "funny turn" though. Just in case. Most likely the stress of the day caught up with you... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Sorry about your day from hell Eileen your birthday too:whip:
I woud def ask your Dr about your funny turn. Could it have been a Panic attack. My 19 year daughter has had a couple of these and they were awful.We even got an ambulance for her once as it was so bad:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Rach advertise your cats on this website http://www.catchat.org/adoption/yorkse.html Hope it helps it also lists all the rescue centres near you if you get stuck


----------



## Titch1980

sorry to hear about your bad day eileen
well bunnies sorted 
dogs possibly will find out tomorrow
and they say its upto me whether i want them as long term fosters or perm homes.
may have a foster for the older 2 cats not sure yet, 
but for now the 4 cats to sort out, will have a look at th link
thanks shell xx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

OH Eileen I'm so so sorry, I wish I could give you a real hug!!! I don't know all the history of this but I really hope that he sees sense but it sounds like it's gone too far. Oh hun! And I also think you should go to your doc as it could be your blood pressure, have you had it checked recently? 

Rach you have to put your family first hun, it will turn out ok in the end.

Flutterbye I'm SO JEALOUS!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Thanks for your kind words everyone. I think it was all just the stress and too long without food, because we didn't have time for lunch - it's just over an hours drive to Guildford from Crawley and we had to be there early for Elise to consult with her barrister, so we left at 12:00 and got stuck in horrendous traffic getting into Guildford, so no time for any food. Then the coffee machine in court was broken (has been in the 3 years that we've been going), but the WRVS little tea/coffee hatch was closed so I couldn't even get a cup of coffee.

Emma, I had my blood pressure checked out quite recently and it is high, also my cholesterol is high and cos my hair started falling out the doctor recommended reduced stress! Impossible under the situation I'm afraid and I was so worried about my daughter and having to go home and leave her alone, I'm sure it was just everything together was too much!

I'm very tired this morning - not surprising cause I'm like a washed-out dishrag and didn't get to sleep until after 3:00, but I think I'm OK.

Rach good news about your bunnies and very kind offers about fostering the dogs - just fingers crossed for the cats now!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh hun!!! am worried about you now, I hope you are putting your feet up today, no matter what! High blood pressure is serious, I know it's very hard when you are in difficult circumstances but try to get some relaxation in.


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/225451-even-bigger.html#post3019039
think youll like


----------



## Amalthea

Replied


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

woohoo!!!!!!!! i'm so excited!!!!! kitty woman has just been, she was lovely! we are going to meet little kitty next week, he's booked in for his test tickle removal next friday so she will bring him to us after that!!!!! :2thumb:

he's quite timid, so she has advised me to keep him in my room for a bit until he settles in, awwwww.


----------



## Esarosa

butterfingersbimbo said:


> woohoo!!!!!!!! i'm so excited!!!!! kitty woman has just been, she was lovely! we are going to meet little kitty next week, he's booked in for his test tickle removal next friday so she will bring him to us after that!!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> he's quite timid, so she has advised me to keep him in my room for a bit until he settles in, awwwww.



That's fab, hopefully the new kitty will settle in ok. It's such a worry of mine that if we get another cat/kitten it won't gel with Libby. I know the longer I leave it the harder it's probably going to get but i'm so worried about upsetting her and putting her nose out of joint, other half thinks i'm absolutely nuts!

We need pics of the kitty asap btw providing all turns out ok


----------



## Shell195

Katie hun weve never had a kitten rehomed by us for a friend for the kitten they already have EVER brought back because they dont get on. Kittens love other kittens as they speak the same language, Its a different matter bringing a new adult cat into another adult cats territory, that isnt easy but 2 kittens are usually best of mates within a week or 2. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> woohoo!!!!!!!! i'm so excited!!!!! kitty woman has just been, she was lovely! we are going to meet little kitty next week, he's booked in for his test tickle removal next friday so she will bring him to us after that!!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> he's quite timid, so she has advised me to keep him in my room for a bit until he settles in, awwwww.


 
I bet you are excited, how old and what colour is he? Cant mention your new boy without some details:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i know what you mean Katie, I do hope that fidge gets on ok with the new kitty when we get him, that's why I'm doing it while fidge is young, bless him he'll probably hate me for it :lol2: maybe if it goes well here you could use me as an example :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

How exciting!!  Congrats!! 

I actually dreamed that somebody brought a white blue eyed kitten to the door and asked Gary if we'd take it and he said yes. The kitten wasn't completely white... Had a black smudge on it's head. I am so sad!! *lol*


----------



## Titch1980

hiya
so we def have dogs and bunnies sorted
now just the cats to sort.
i have had a pain in my back all week but yesterday and today its got worse
and its round in my front now im my belly, 
weird thing is it feels exactly like labour at the beginning my mum and sister are hoping im having a surprise baby, lol
its bothering me though cos i dont understand it.


----------



## Shell195

Rach sounds like my 19 year old daughters symptoms, she went to the Dr who did a waterr sample and she had a bladder infection.Antibiotics and painkillers for a few days and it cleared up so worth a trip to the Dr me thinks


----------



## Titch1980

well went to chemist and got a 2 pack test
did 1st one and its neg, gonna do other 1st thing and if its still neg 
ill be going to docs monday


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oo rach imagine if you were pregnant!!!! if strange men turn up on your doorstep offering you gifts then start freaking out :lol2: hope you feel better soon, get some cranberry as that might help over the weekend.

I'm not sure which kitty it is but have been looking in the rehoming bit and i did find one called Grimalkin......wonder if this is him?

Cat Rescue and Rehoming - BARKS, Banbury, Oxfordshire
:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Ooh!! He's a handsome lad!!


----------



## Titch1980

lol BFB you are crackers. 
today i have such a mix of emotions
i am so very happy about the move, but am really really sad that i may never see my babies again :'(
i'm all over the place.


----------



## feorag

I bet you are Rach! I hope the move goes smoothly and that you are happy in your new home.

Well I'm all over the place this morning. Had a great night's sleep, 7 hours without waking up - unheard of!! So it shows how exhausted I was. Woke up turned over (onto bad hip side), dozed off, woke up an hour later in agony!! Lay on back, so now I've got really stiff back!









Today it is absolutely chucking it down and I've got loads of the 'h' word to do (housework - hate doing it, hate even saying it!:lol2 , but Barry has just reminded me that it's the local Rat club's Christmas show today and I asked if he would take me down for a birthday treat! At this precise moment in time I can't be bothered to think about going, but I know I wanted to, so I'm sure I'll be in a better frame of mind by the time I've had some breakfast and walked off the pain in my back!

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen I hope you feel better in a bit, my shoulder is sore cos I must have slept funny on it....was supposed to go shoppin with my sis and ellie but she can't go now, it's chuckin it down here too so I think I'll just stay home and do some dreaded wrapping......and have got loads of washing to do too.....

fidget had decided it's great fun to climb all over the tree and pull in over, little bugger has only just noticed it :devil:

then my sis is cooking my dinner for me later, yummy!

hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Titch1980

i dunno what im doing its peeing it down and terribly windy
i want to go out cos i dont wanna be stuck in house but dunno if i wanna go outside in this, lol


----------



## Shell195

My 17 year old son has moved back home so now I need to think how to get rid of the annoying lodger in his room MmmmmmSteves department I think.:whistling2: Hes just gone off to get some new parts for the washer that now wont spin I could really do without this.I actually like doing washing, it smells so nice when clean.I know im sad arent I?:lol2: Weather was bad all night but now its quite calm but very grey looking. Feel fed up today but not sure why


----------



## feorag

Emma, sore shoulders are the pits! I had a frozen shoulder about 15 years ago and the doctor gave me a cortico-steroid injection for it. It went badly wrong and a staff aurius bug got in and tracked down into my bicep muscle - I have never known pain like it - ever! I'd rather have both my children together at the same time than suffer that again!!! It's left me with septic arthritis in that shoulder joint and very limited movement, so sleeping on that side causes a lot of pain and Sod's Law says the hip that has to go arthritic first would have to be the opposite side and I sleep on my side, not my back so I'm moving all night! :lol2:

Well, Barry and I are off to the rat show, just come upstairs to get the information off here and we're away. See you all later!


----------



## Shell195

Have a good day Eileen and hope your aches and pains get better during the day:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Hope you had a brilliant day at the show Eileen and hope you feel better for it. Pretty boring here today, had a pretty big powercut so was rushing around with heat packs for the animals n what not :lol2: Didn't get to sleep till half 5 then was up at 9 so i'm bloomin cream crackered, nothing a walk with Lady in this nice icy weather won't fix though :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Been a pretty dull day here, too... Just spent it relaxing with Gary for the most part since I haven't seen him all week. Plus he's got a pretty nasty cold.


----------



## Titch1980

im umming and ahhing here about whether to try and keep misty and kizzy or not
misty is my oldest and is my baby, kizzy is her baby and has never ever lived with anyone else and is a little bit strange, lol im worried no one else can love her silly ways. 
for some reason im finding it hardest to think of letting these 2 go. even with the dogs i thought it would be as hard but am thinking as they will be just those 2 at least they will get all the attention. 
what do you think guys? am i awful to feel worse about those 2? would you all think im awful to try and only keep those 2? i just dont know what to do.


----------



## Shell195

Rach look at it sensibly, if you move to a house that states NO PETS if you get found out you could lose the house or be in a rush to out the 2 cats. The only other option you have is to find a Long term foster then do your utmost to find a house that does allow pets or wait where you are until you find a rented house that does allow pets or rehome them. I know how you feel as when I was married to my ex we were moving to London but he never mentioned the animals couldnt go to until the last minute and the house was sold.I rehomed my dog,3 cats,2 chins and 2 hens in a great hurry. I have never got over rehoming them.Take a step back and think carefully. Big hugs to you:grouphug:


----------



## Titch1980

thanks shell,
i wouldnt do it without asking and offering an extra bond or whatever, 
but cant ask for them all obviously i jut feel awful "choosing" those 2 if you now what i mean.


----------



## Shell195

Rach nobody will make you feel bad about it, we arent supposed to but we all have our favourites. If You are going to try and keep those 2 can you not keep the timid one too as she wont be easy to rehome


----------



## Shell195

Well everyone Ive just been offered another Sphynx kitten at a bargain price.Sadly his last owner is highly allergic to animal fur and this boy has some on his face so he has been returned to his breeder who is the lady I originally contacted about Sphynx kittens. My OH said go for it even though its a 2 1/2 hour drive to pick him up so we are getting him. How lucky am I. :flrt::flrt: He is 15 weeks old and a Black Tabby

Meet Symba


----------



## feorag

Rach, I agree with Shell, just step back and think about it until you are confident you have made the right decision.

I know we shouldn't have favourites and in their own way, for different reasons all my cats are my favourites, BUT every now and then there comes along an animal that just gets into your soul! You don't plan to prefer it, but it gets under your skin and takes over your heart and those are the ones that you treasure just that little bit more than the rest. 

It doesn't diminish the love you have for the rest of your animals, but usually it's because that animal chooses you! I know that was the way it was with my Sorcha. All my cats are my favourites for different reasons and I love them all, but she just got into my soul and took me over!

Katie I had a lovely time at the rat show. There wasn't as many there as I expected, but Toyah got quite a few out for me to have a cuddle of, so I was well happy.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, I am so jealous, it's unbelievable!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe it it just sort of happened the lady mentioned on another forum she had this boy returned and before we knew it he was coming home with us.I know I said I wanted another one but I thought next summer, never dreamt it would be so soon and he is related to Dennis.His mum is Dennis`s fathers sister. Does that make them cousins??


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! Cousins!! AWWW!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell! You and I cross posted last night and so I totally missed that post about the kitten!! I just posted my response to Rach and then closed down and went to bed.

Opened this thread this morning and read Jen's post and thought "what've I missed?"

That's excellent news - I can see you having a house of baldy cats by the end of the next 10years :lol2:

Well I'm off to the garden centre face painting again today and then that's me finished with that work until next year!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning girls, hope you are all well, not much going on here today! 

oo shell i bet you are well chuffed!!!

eileen i hope you are feeling better today, good luck with the face painting!

rach, don't feel bad hun! i admit that wiz is my favourite pet even tho i love them all, he's my baby.

jen have a lovely relaxing day with your hubby! hope he feels better soon too!


----------



## Titch1980

that post eileen said exactly what i feel, lol
misty is my baby completely she is a real mummies girl and kizzy is like it with craig and is a proper daddies girl. 
im gonna think about it more i mean we have until 2nd jan,so thats enough time. 
i only got up at 11 how lazy are we, lol, just had brekky, gonna get washer on and then were of to the old town dickension festival this afternoon. kids gonna see santa (which is a fantastic santa he looks so real and they get to see him in a "santa-ish" house, lol). paul daniels and debbie mcgee gonna be there as theyre doing panto here.


----------



## Shell195

Sounds like you have all had a busy day. I hope you did well Eileen. Ive been at The Sanctuary sorting all the hedgehogs out today and admitting another tiny one that weighed 200 grams.Also health checked the Guinea pigs and rabbits, managed to rehome a pair of older cats(1 was very timid ) The lovely people gave us £220 donation. I also helped out generally. I had a really enjoyable day:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well I certainly didn't do as well as last week. It was much quieter - only took about £25 compared to £72 last week. 

The tombola table was absolutely full of stuff though (in no small part due to Papscrunt on here, who called in yesterday with a load of excellent brand new stuff!!) and by the end of the day there wasn't much left, so I'll hear from Kim how much we made altogether once she gets it totted up!


----------



## Shell195

Lets hope you made a load of money:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds promising, Eileen!!


----------



## Flutterbye

Hi ladies,

They've pretty much made themselves at home now, here's some piccies 

They're both literatly sat on my boobs as a type, one's watching the laptop...the other is sleepin away! They're adorable! I think sugar is taking time out under the radiator...smart girl lol
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## freekygeeky

cute!! those collars are HUGE!


----------



## Flutterbye

aaaand here they are right now....using me as a human kitty tree :lol2:



















they dont seem to mind the collars, thankgod!


----------



## freekygeeky

Flutterbye said:


> they dont seem to mind the collars, thankgod!


hehe lucky you..i have tried... and they hated it... so im gona try again when a little bigger,


----------



## Flutterbye

freekygeeky said:


> hehe lucky you..i have tried... and they hated it... so im gona try again when a little bigger,


Aw, must just depend on the kitty really........these both noticed the collars for a few hours, tried having a chew, see what it was but after a few hours they lost interest and havent been mithered since. They're a godsend really, those little bells on them let me know where they are and whether im about to stand on one or accidently shut one in the wardrobe :lol2: or pull back the duvet at night and send them flying! Even stuck one on the bigger one because she has a habbit of stalking me and if i step backwards not knowing she's there, she'll be one squished kitty lol


----------



## freekygeeky

Flutterbye said:


> Aw, must just depend on the kitty really........these both noticed the collars for a few hours, tried having a chew, see what it was but after a few hours they lost interest and havent been mithered since. They're a godsend really, those little bells on them let me know where they are and whether im about to stand on one or accidently shut one in the wardrobe :lol2: or pull back the duvet at night and send them flying!


thats why i want them to wear them, both are dark in colour, so we are constantly tripping up etc etc.. Grr.. lol


----------



## Flutterbye

freekygeeky said:


> thats why i want them to wear them, both are dark in colour, so we are constantly tripping up etc etc.. Grr.. lol


 
Aww i bet thats a right pain and a shocker in the middle of the night too :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Flutterbye said:


> Aww i bet thats a right pain and a shocker in the middle of the night too :lol2:


yup!!!


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous kittens:flrt: I always worry about collars on kittens in case they get them stuck on something:blush:


----------



## Titch1980

Saffy is going to stay with emmaj as a long term foster, but need to find a way to get her there, so if anyone can help please let one of us know. 
thanks everyone for keeping me "up" with your words of advice/reasurance etc


----------



## Shell195

Glad we all helped hun.Hope your new house is the start of a better life for you and your family.Keep your chin up girl we are all behind you: victory:


----------



## 11krage

Really need to own a camera, my cat has just gone to sleep on my lap with her back leg on top of her head and seems to find it particully comfertable. Can't say I agree much with her, such odd critters.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awwww kittens are so cute!!!! :flrt: Fidge's collar looked huge too when we first put it on her but it doesn't last long. I think Fidge would have been squished without his too, he's another stalker!

Rach I'm going to be up at Wetherby over the new year and coming back to Daventry a few days later if thats any help?


----------



## Titch1980

have pm'd you BFB
thanks


----------



## feorag

Rach, that's excellent that Emma will foster her until some time in the future and you can get her back - brilliant news! :2thumb:

BFB your kittens look fabulous, but those collars look enormous and I'm afraid I'm with Shell on worrying about them getting caught on something, especially when they are so loose and sticking out.

When I had kittens I just learned to do the "skating walk" :lol2: I just never fully picked my feet up off the ground so I couldn't stand on one and it worked for me, cos Somali kittens (and Siamese) are wild and run so fast they can be under your foot before you put it down when they were on the other side of the room when you picked it up!!! :lol2:

I've just had an e-mail from my boss and we made a staggering £340 on Sunday and that was with me making £50 less on face painting than the previous week, so we are all well chuffed!!

Our appeal launched by the local paper has brought in about £7,000 in donations and adoptions, so hopefully that will feed our animals over the winter and prevent our overdraft exceeding its limit until we open again in the spring - a stay of execution!!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen :no1: FANTASTIC NEWS :no1:
Rach great news about emma fostering saffy:2thumb:

Well evryone on saturday we are off to pick up our new nekked baby. He gets called Asbo so we may just stick to that.
Dennis The Menace and his sidekick Asbo it sort of goes:whistling2:Hes getting castrated on Thursday poor boy. Im so excited now. My 19 year old daughter and my 17 year old son are pet sitting while we go, with strict instructions on what to feed Dennis at lunch time


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Eileen!! That is fantastic!!! 

Actually now that you put Dennis and Asbo together, it does work well (I was leaning toward Symmba in the other thread) *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> *BFB* your kittens look fabulous, but those collars look enormous and I'm afraid I'm with Shell on worrying about them getting caught on something, especially when they are so loose and sticking out.
> 
> 
> I've just had an e-mail from my boss and we made a staggering £340 on Sunday and that was with me making £50 less on face painting than the previous week, so we are all well chuffed!!
> 
> Our appeal launched by the local paper has brought in about £7,000 in donations and adoptions, so hopefully that will feed our animals over the winter and prevent our overdraft exceeding its limit until we open again in the spring - a stay of execution!!!



that's the best news ever!!!!:2thumb::no1::notworthy:

and not my kitties hun lol


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> that's the best news ever!!!!:2thumb::no1::notworthy:
> 
> and not my kitties hun lol


 
No but come on you know you want them:lol2:


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> that's the best news ever!!!!:2thumb::no1::notworthy:
> 
> and not my kitties hun lol


Oops sorry! Of course you're right! :blush: I was so busy thinking that I didn't know Flutterbye's real name, I ended up typing BFB! Duh!!! :blush:

Shell I definitely think Asbo would be a great name for your new kitten - I love unusual names (as you might gather from some of the names of mine!).

Now you ratty girls I need a bit of advice. Today Barry came into my "office" which is really the spare double bedroom which Iain & Shirley & Ellie occupy when they come to stay! I used to have a proper office in the small bedroom, but of course once they had a second child I needed to provide another bedroom for Mollie cos they can't all get in here, so my office became the wardrobe in Iain's old bedroom!!! :lol2:

Anyway Barry was standing talking about having a big clearout (and God knows we need one cos I'm an incurable hoarder and throw nothing away!) and maybe doing away with a storage unit at the bottom of the double bed thereby making room for a rat cage!!! :mf_dribble:

Now what I had suggested to him when he was asking where could we put them (which is what I said to you all - there's not a bit of spare space in this house, except our utility room which is freezing in the winter!) was that I would like them in here -it's the only unoccupied room in the house with room for a rat cage and because I'm in here so much, they can be out playing about a lot of the time while I'm on here,but I had said that when Iain & Shirley come we could move them into our bedroom for the duration!

Now my question!! When I mentioned this to Toyah on Saturday she said she couldn't have hers in the bedroom because they make a lot of noise gnawing at stuff when you're in bed and she couldn't sleep. Another girl she was talking to said exactly the same and I'm wondering whether any of you who keep rats have found this to be the case?

I'm not convinced about getting them anyway cos what Barry is saying (at the minute) is that if they go in this bedroom they stay in this bedroom and, on the basis that my daughter-in-law is definitely a "no animals" kind of person and it amazes me that she happily comes here to a houseful of cats, I can just imagine her reaction to sleeping in a bedroom with 2 rats!

Anyway girls what are rats like in bedrooms - are they noisy?


----------



## Shell195

My daughter used to have Mr Jazz rat(RIP) in her bedroom and he never kept her awake, but he was there all the time.Could you not move the cage into the bathroom when your daughter etc comes to visit.


----------



## freekygeeky

i am on holiday now!!! till friday!! only in norwich but thats not the point!! missing my babies so so so much. my kittens and all my reps. its crazy crazy crazy this is the first time i have left my geckos befroe, and the kittens! my poor brother who is only 15 is looking after 100 + animals!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My daughter used to have Mr Jazz rat(RIP) in her bedroom and he never kept her awake, but he was there all the time.Could you not move the cage into the bathroom when your daughter etc comes to visit.


:lol2: You haven't seen our bathroom! Couldn't swing a cat in it (and before you ask I haven't tried!!!). There's absolutely nowhere i could put a rat cage anywhere in this house as a permanent situation other than in this bedroom and the utility room and like I said in the winter it gets very cold as there's no heating in and of course except on exceptionally cold or wet nights when the cats aren't interested in being outside, the back door is always open so they can have access to the garden, so I just don't think that that would work!


----------



## Esarosa

Fantastic news about the money made Eileen.. 


On the rat front ours live in the bedroom full time, they're only moving out when we get their new cage after christmas as it's that blooming big it won't fit in the bedroom.

The only thing that wakes me up is if they decide to have a pretty bad scuffle. You get used to the little playful squeeks n sleep through them, but i tend to wake up if things get out of hand. Will swears its my maternal side kicking in. If the cat makes a slightly different meow it wakes me up panicking, or the dog, or when i used to have Reece (nephew) over a lot if his breathing changed in the night, even slightly i'd be up bolt upright...can be quite annoying at times, especially when Will snores and sounds like he's being murdered! So i'm up sometimes 6 times in a night, to whack him, or try to roll him over, or put a nasal strip on him (none of which work longer than 20 seconds btw :roll

Once your asleep you tend to sleep right through it. The first night we had them in the bedroom it took a bit longer than usual, but wasn't to bad. But then from the age of about 5 I had gerbils in my bedroom...and god do they chew. They used to play monkey bars on the roof bars of their tank :roll:

To be honest our ratties don't really chew anything other than hammocks & beds. So it tends to be hearing fabric rip quite quietly lol. You buy them chew toys n what not n they just look at you like "what the hell am i supposed to do with that mam?"


----------



## Amalthea

Forgot to update all of you on Bindi yesterday... She had her last vet appt last night and she's been given the all clear. She's up to 1.18kg (was 770g at the last appt three weeks ago).


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Forgot to update all of you on Bindi yesterday... She had her last vet appt last night and she's been given the all clear. She's up to 1.18kg (was 770g at the last appt three weeks ago).



Gosh. Well done! We need more Bindi piccys Jen.


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Zylkene update*

Heya ppl, 

Bin a while since i last posted mostly due to xmas and all associated xmassy things :lol2:

Anyways, the Zylkene prescription ran out last friday, and for the most part it worked a treat, as before the biggest and in my eyes the best improvement has been his behaviour at night. Even tho he is not being given any medication at present he is settling down by himself and not pestering us whatsoever (until my alarm goes off in the morning) at night. Whereas like i have previously said he used to be on us under the duvet with us or generally running riot round the house.

There are still a few things he does need to learn, mainly the fact that our very expensive suede curtains are not for scratching, playing with or fighting with Piper through them :lol2:.

I do think tho that we may be slightly at fault as due to the very bad weather our garden is a swamp and a lot of our items in the house are cream or a similar colour. Cats - outside - swampy muddy garden = very bad mess in house. Sooooo at the moment we are just trying to distract him with toys etc during the day and letting him and piper out when the garden isnt so bad or there has been a gud hard frost and then letting him settle down naturally on the night which he is doing so well.

Neways heres a couple of new pisc of the monster (cutie really) that has been plaguing us :lol2:. (P.S do u notice he has a mane?? and that he is a very big lad for bout 9 mnths old)


----------



## Esarosa

Oh he's gorgeous! Has your friend found a home for that beautiful GSD boy yet? Would be very tempted if it wasn't for fanny annie..aka Lady, our nervous wreck of a whippet x (was attacked last year so she's very funny around other dogs now..apart from westies :? odd bugger that she is)


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

Yeah he is gawjess aint he, however luks can be deceiving lol im sure he is Satan's lovechild lol.

No unfortunately she hasnt found a home yet, its from a police dog background as well! Thanks for replying. Dan


----------



## Esarosa

Darth_Vandal87 said:


> Yeah he is gawjess aint he, however luks can be deceiving lol im sure he is Satan's lovechild lol.
> 
> No unfortunately she hasnt found a home yet, its from a police dog background as well! Thanks for replying. Dan



Shame, very handsome boy! :flrt:Hope he finds a suitable home soon.


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

Me to, thanks for the interest hun, and keep ur eyes an ears open for me if you dnt mind.

Dan


----------



## Shell195

What a big girl Bindi is becoming, are you keeping her:whistling2:

Really must give Zylkene a try on my Maine **** and Devon Rex variant.Pair of sods:lol2: They both pick on Tinkerbell my daughters liitle Cocolate Tortie, they dont attack her but chase her coz she screams.Poor girl. Your white Boy looks like Boo my deaf loony.Hes a total nutter too.He constantly paces if the weathers bad and is insistant that if he uses a window instead of a door the weather will be better.Grrr He uses the same route across the very high glass shelves that have wooden cats on them behind the curtains and down over and over again., Must be related to yours:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

just when you let yourself believe things are on the up, something knocks ya back down 
Taz is in the vets, they think she has a slipped disk, which they say may heal on its own or may have to have specialist surgery (which if she does will cost £1000's)
someone hates me i swear it


----------



## Shell195

Oh Rach Im so sorry bad things always seem to happen at once dont they. Hope it cam heal without surgery.If he needs surgery ring your nearest PDSA as they do something called a special case form.Fill it in or get vet receptionist to do it and the PDSA should pay a lot towards any costs. A few years ago a friend of mine used this when a rescue pup she took had to have a leg amputated.Worth a try Big hugs hun hopefully things will get better soon


----------



## Esarosa

Aw Rach I'm so sorry 

Cat ladies I need some advice. A friend of mine has just messaged me on MSN asking for some advice. His 12 year old cat had a huge fit, they took it to the vets, who drained a lump on the head. And gave them some medicine, now i'm presuming it's antibiotics. But the cats continued to have pretty severe fits, He says she sort of comes to like she doesn't know whats just happened.

Any ideas what this could be? Told him to get him back to the vets. Wasn't sure if he could have blood poisoning or something if he's had an abcess. He didn't mention when the fits started or even that the cat had a lump, they took him to the vets because of the fits n then the vet drained it, so not even sure they noticed it. Details are sketchy I know, just trynna get an idea of what could be wrong. When he first described the fits i thought epilepsy till he mentioned the lump the vet drained :? I'm baffled.


[edit] ok he's just told me the lump was there for about a week or two before they took the cat to the vets...sigh. They thought he might have been in a fight


----------



## ditta

ninja visited the vets the other day, minor injury:lol2: but he was weighed........4kg and spaggy weighs in at just under 4kg............little fatties are only 8 months old:lol2:


----------



## ditta

sorry rach big hugs to taz:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

She needs to take the cat back to the vets as fits can kill. Could the cat have had a knock to the head? Was the vet sure the lump was above the skull and not on the brain.. If it was mine it would be back at the vets now.Fits are very dangerous. Still could be an infection if hes had a bite on his head could of imflamed his brain


----------



## Shell195

Well Ditta I think you need to change their names to Ginger biscuit and Spag Bol:lol2:
Aaah how did he injure himself?? Did he fall out the fridge??
Sorry hun i couldnt resist LOL


----------



## Titch1980

thank you shell, katie and ditta xx


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Well Ditta I think you need to change their names to Ginger biscuit and Spag Bol:lol2:
> Aaah how did he injure himself?? Did he fall out the fridge??
> Sorry hun i couldnt resist LOL


 
:lol2:shell no he didnt,he had a slight scratch under his eye, they gave him a jab of anti biotics that lasts TWO WEEKS no tablets to try to get down him....what a fantastic breakthrough in cat care!!!!!!!! NO TABLETS!!!!!.......we thought spaghetti was hard work being in trouble 90% of the time but ninja topped that by scaling a 12 foot high fenced school playgrounds and could not get back out.........no holes or gaps in fence so only solution was for me to borrow 2 ladders and scale said fence place ladders on other side of fence grab him and climb back over retrieve ladders and climb back down.........and the thanks i got.........NONE......filled his tummy then off to bed for the day:lol2::lol2:


so not only have the neighbours seen my pink cow pj's running around after domino at 3am they have now seen me in broad daylight scaling a 12 foot fence to rescue a fat kitten who screamed like a girl cos he couldnt get out:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

vets just rang, she was a little dehydrated so had to do bloods,and they have come back fine, they think she is maybe dehydrated due to not being able to bend down for the bowl with having a bad back (as we would call it if it were us)
feeling a little better, going to contact pdsa now and find if they could help us although we wont know until they have kept her in for bed rest for a couple of days


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> Oh Rach Im so sorry bad things always seem to happen at once dont they. Hope it cam heal without surgery.If he needs surgery ring your nearest PDSA as they do something called a special case form.Fill it in or get vet receptionist to do it and the PDSA should pay a lot towards any costs. A few years ago a friend of mine used this when a rescue pup she took had to have a leg amputated.Worth a try Big hugs hun hopefully things will get better soon


hiya
as we arent on benefits but are on a low wage do you think we would be able to get this?
thanks shell xx


----------



## Shell195

Hi Rach they still should help as its for Special cases. Poor Taz any idea how it happened??


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Ditta the Pink Pyja*mad* ladder climbing lady. Youl be getting stalkers next :lol2: Convenia antibiotic injections are great arent they, no wrestling an 8 legged cat that can projectile spit tablets 100 yards. Glad hes ok though


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> Hi Rach they still should help as its for Special cases. Poor Taz any idea how it happened??


no idea at all, i cant understand it.


----------



## feorag

You know what it is? I go out for an afternoon and you all go mad! 2½ pages I've had to sit and read through!!



Katiexx said:


> On the rat front ours live in the bedroom full time, they're only moving out when we get their new cage after christmas as it's that blooming big it won't fit in the bedroom.
> 
> The only thing that wakes me up is if they decide to have a pretty bad scuffle. You get used to the little playful squeeks n sleep through them, but i tend to wake up if things get out of hand. Will swears its my maternal side kicking in. If the cat makes a slightly different meow it wakes me up panicking, or the dog, or when i used to have Reece (nephew) over a lot if his breathing changed in the night, even slightly i'd be up bolt upright...can be quite annoying at times, especially when Will snores and sounds like he's being murdered! So i'm up sometimes 6 times in a night, to whack him, or try to roll him over, or put a nasal strip on him (none of which work longer than 20 seconds btw )
> 
> Once your asleep you tend to sleep right through it. The first night we had them in the bedroom it took a bit longer than usual, but wasn't to bad. But then from the age of about 5 I had gerbils in my bedroom...and god do they chew. They used to play monkey bars on the roof bars of their tank
> 
> To be honest our ratties don't really chew anything other than hammocks & beds. So it tends to be hearing fabric rip quite quietly lol. You buy them chew toys n what not n they just look at you like "what the hell am i supposed to do with that mam?"


Thanks for that Katie - that's what I figured. I mean we sleep with the cats in our bed and they're up and down, purring and coughing and snoring all night and we sleep through most of it. Last year we had the squirrels in our bedroom for 3 months and, although they slept through the night, they woke up at dawn and squeaked and play fought and it never bothered us, so I didn't see it as a problem unless rats go manic, which it appears that they don't. Still not sure about having them in this bedroom when the family come to stay - can't see my daughter-in-law being at all happy about that and I really don't want to put her off coming, because I love to have them here!




rach1980 said:


> just when you let yourself believe things are on the up, something knocks ya back down





rach1980 said:


> Taz is in the vets, they think she has a slipped disk, which they say may heal on its own or may have to have specialist surgery (which if she does will cost £1000's) someone hates me i swear it


Sorry to hear about Taz Rach! This really is life - when you're down and you think it's time you got up, someone or something will come along and knock you further down - guaranteed! I hope she's OK!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh poor Taz!!! I hope he doesn't need surgery, wiz and custard both managed to do this and luckily after several jabs and lots of rest they were both ok, I think it probably depends where about on the spine they are injured but I'm not sure......big hugs to you. I hope the PDSA can help.

Sorry Ditta but I'm :lol2: at Ninja's escapades........what do you expect with a name like that? should have called him bagpuss......

Katie I also hope your friend's cat is ok, I hope they figure out exactly what is going on, but yeah I would defo get the cat back to the vet.

Dan those meds sound great! He is gorgeous and I'm sure if you watch carefully, you will notice that your other kitty is the instigator in the curtain trouble :whistling2:

Jen that's great news about Bindi!!!! You've done a fantastic job, how will you part with her now? :whistling2: 

Gina, I hope you cope ok without the animals, try and have a rest, I know it's probably too quiet without them tho......


Did I forget anything? Phew! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

have emailed pdsa and blue cross
gonna ring and see if rspca could help if i dont hear anything from those 2'


----------



## Amalthea

I really don't think Bindi will be going anywhere *lol* Even Gary has changed his story now *lol* Will see about getting some updated pics of her in the next few days  She is a naughty little thing into EVERYTHING (the Christmas tree and pressies are the coolest things EVER, I can tell ya)  She still walks on her full back feet every now and then (mainly when she's excited)... The vet says it's nothing, cuz she doesn't to it all the time.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I really don't think Bindi will be going anywhere *lol* Even Gary has changed his story now *lol* Will see about getting some updated pics of her in the next few days  She is a naughty little thing into EVERYTHING (the Christmas tree and pressies are the coolest things EVER, I can tell ya)  She still walks on her full back feet every now and then (mainly when she's excited)... The vet says it's nothing, cuz she doesn't to it all the time.




You know what this means then... Time to add her to your signature!


----------



## Amalthea

*LOL* I know!! Gotta update my siggy, anyways... Have lost a rat today and my orchid mantis (who I think is still on there, as well)


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> *LOL* I know!! Gotta update my siggy, anyways... Have lost a rat today and my orchid mantis (who I think is still on there, as well)



Aw sorry to hear about those two


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *LOL* I know!! Gotta update my siggy, anyways... Have lost a rat today and my orchid mantis (who I think is still on there, as well)


 cat has lost both of her flower mantids this week too!!!!
maybe they dont like christmas:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

It's ok... *sigh* I don't know what happened to Ellie (mantis)... He was just dead one day. I think Arthur (the rat) had a stroke. He's always been a weak little rat... Much smaller than his brother. And the past couple days he's just gotten weaker. Then yesterday he could barely stand. Poor little guy. He was a lovely boy, too


----------



## Amalthea

Awww, Ditta  Tell Cat I'm sorry...  I know I get stupidly attached to the little bugs!


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear about your rat Jen, forgot to mention in my earlier post (there was so much to read and reply to!!!) that Bindi sounds a bit like Topsy - she's just grew and grew!!! And I think she'll be going nowhere too!!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Ya!!! you're keeping Bindi!!! :2thumb: sorry to hear about your rat and bug tho hun. And sorry about Ditta's bugs too.


----------



## Titch1980

not read through time for getting kids ready for school,just wanted to say fingers crossed everyone gotta ring vets between 10-10;30 see how she is


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Fingers crossed for you Rach - I so hope she's OK!!!


Jen, did you read my question about rats - I'm kinda doing a survey and as you keep a few rats I'm looking for your input too!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Rach fingers crossed that its good news about Taz. Today I need to write some Christmas cards a job I hate doing :whistling2:


----------



## Titch1980

rang at 10 and the vets were in an op, so waiting for them to call back around 11:30 ish.
blue cross emailed back, they cant help if she has to have the specialist op but may be able to help with funds incurred by our usual vet, but ave said to contact dogs trust and rspca as they may be able to help.


----------



## Shell195

Rach at least thats something, if they all help a bit at least youve got this bill paid for


----------



## feorag

That's quite promising Rach - I hope they can give you some help towards the cost!

Let us know what the vet has to say when you hear from them.


----------



## Titch1980

Yeah just going to wait for the vets to ring before i call them as i dont want to miss them, pdsa just called back and we arent eligible as we dont get housing/council tax benefit (but we will be once we move).
Hopefully they will ring at 11:30 on time


----------



## Titch1980

oh, also we've been thinking how it could have happened, and realised maybe she slipped on the ice on one of the many icy days we have had recently, when we let them out to go to loo they run down the long path to the gate to pee(i dont know why but thats where they both pee) and im wondering if she's slipped and her back legs have gone under her (if you see what i mean?) i only realised it when i slipped on the ice this morning and made my back hurt again.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh dear, Rach  Hopefully it's something that's easily fixable, though {{{hugs}}}

I missed your ratty question, Eileen... Will go looking for it


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... Can't find it, so if you give me a link to your ratty survey, I'll see what I can do


----------



## Shell195

I think she was asking how people got on with Rats in a bedroom, do they keep people awake gnawing and stuff
Rach I wish the vets would hurry up and ring, Is Taz a dog with a longish back and short legs as this kind seem to be more likely to damage their backs.I agree prob slipped on the ice, flippin weather


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oops sorry! Of course you're right! :blush: I was so busy thinking that I didn't know Flutterbye's real name, I ended up typing BFB! Duh!!! :blush:
> 
> Shell I definitely think Asbo would be a great name for your new kitten - I love unusual names (as you might gather from some of the names of mine!).
> 
> Now you ratty girls I need a bit of advice. Today Barry came into my "office" which is really the spare double bedroom which Iain & Shirley & Ellie occupy when they come to stay! I used to have a proper office in the small bedroom, but of course once they had a second child I needed to provide another bedroom for Mollie cos they can't all get in here, so my office became the wardrobe in Iain's old bedroom!!! :lol2:
> 
> Anyway Barry was standing talking about having a big clearout (and God knows we need one cos I'm an incurable hoarder and throw nothing away!) and maybe doing away with a storage unit at the bottom of the double bed thereby making room for a rat cage!!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Now what I had suggested to him when he was asking where could we put them (which is what I said to you all - there's not a bit of spare space in this house, except our utility room which is freezing in the winter!) was that I would like them in here -it's the only unoccupied room in the house with room for a rat cage and because I'm in here so much, they can be out playing about a lot of the time while I'm on here,but I had said that when Iain & Shirley come we could move them into our bedroom for the duration!
> 
> Now my question!! When I mentioned this to Toyah on Saturday she said she couldn't have hers in the bedroom because they make a lot of noise gnawing at stuff when you're in bed and she couldn't sleep. Another girl she was talking to said exactly the same and I'm wondering whether any of you who keep rats have found this to be the case?
> 
> I'm not convinced about getting them anyway cos what Barry is saying (at the minute) is that if they go in this bedroom they stay in this bedroom and, on the basis that my daughter-in-law is definitely a "no animals" kind of person and it amazes me that she happily comes here to a houseful of cats, I can just imagine her reaction to sleeping in a bedroom with 2 rats!
> 
> Anyway girls what are rats like in bedrooms - are they noisy?


Here you go Eileens original post about ratties:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Thanx Shell 

My critters all have their own room, but when I was growing up, I shared my bedroom with my sugar gliders, rats, and snake (and my cat slept in there more often than not, as well). The noises they make during the night isn't enough to keep me awake 9as a matter of fact, I like having their noises during the night). But if you are a light sleeper, than maybe not a good idea. The only time I ever got woken up by them is if they had a serious argument during the night. The gliders are much noisier than the rats


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awww i'm in love :flrt: have just been to meet my new kitty, he is coming here on Saturday! So excited!!!! he's very very timid, and soft, and gorgeous.

Rach, I'm sending you a big hug hun.


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> I think she was asking how people got on with Rats in a bedroom, do they keep people awake gnawing and stuff
> Rach I wish the vets would hurry up and ring, *Is Taz a dog with a longish back and short legs* as this kind seem to be more likely to damage their backs.I agree prob slipped on the ice, flippin weather


she is, she'sgot dachsund in her she is jrt x dachsund.
i rang vets and she has eaten, drunk, wee'd and poo'd. 
they were about to do a full examination and i have to ring back soon.


----------



## Amalthea

How exciting, BF!!  Need pics when he gets home!


----------



## Titch1980

p.s. thank you bfb


----------



## Titch1980

anyone know last post for xmas please?
my bleeding mother in law is moaning she hasnt got her card, 
cos i dont have enough to deal with finding homes for my pets, 
packing, poorly kids, and now poorly taz, i cant stand that bloody woman


----------



## Shell195

Rach not last posting date yet. If she was mine and I hated her I would just say aaah never mind must be lost in the post.:whistling2:Sounds hopeful for Taz. Ouch Dennis is trying to suck my neck, nice......not:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> awww i'm in love :flrt: have just been to meet my new kitty, he is coming here on Saturday! So excited!!!! he's very very timid, and soft, and gorgeous.
> 
> Rach, I'm sending you a big hug hun.


 
Aah bless how old is he? What you calling him? Thats 2 of us excited,both getting new kittens:flrt:


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> Rach not last posting date yet. If she was mine and I hated her I would just say *aaah never mind must be lost in the post.*:whistling2:Sounds hopeful for Taz. Ouch Dennis is trying to suck my neck, nice......not:lol2:


lol, i just said to my sister im gonna buy a pack and write themout and put the next few years in corner and send the pack, that way she has nothing to moan about for the next few years


----------



## Titch1980

oh and she said it was last day today


----------



## Amalthea

Even if it was last day, the chances are she'd still get the card before Christmas. All of my family's cards and pressies will be late *lol* Just sent them out yesterday and they are going all over the US *lol* Although, both my mom and dad told me off for getting them pressies. Can't win!


----------



## Titch1980

she just likes to have something to moan about i think, she would only be happy if craig left me.


----------



## Amalthea

Nice woman... One of those that doesn't think anybody is good enough for her little boy?


----------



## Titch1980

Amalthea said:


> Nice woman... One of those that doesn't think anybody is good enough for her little boy?


i know she's great isnt she? lol
and yeah exactly whats shes like she has 8 kids and only likes one of the OH's and i aint the one, lol, the one she likes is a complete bitch too 
wow what a surprise, pmsl
just rang back but the vets gone on her dinner and will call back after


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh poor Taz!!! I hope he doesn't need surgery, wiz and custard both managed to do this and luckily after several jabs and lots of rest they were both ok, I think it probably depends where about on the spine they are injured but I'm not sure......big hugs to you. I hope the PDSA can help.
> 
> Sorry Ditta but I'm :lol2: at Ninja's escapades........what do you expect with a name like that? should have called him bagpuss......
> 
> Katie I also hope your friend's cat is ok, I hope they figure out exactly what is going on, but yeah I would defo get the cat back to the vet.
> 
> *Dan those meds sound great! He is gorgeous and I'm sure if you watch carefully, you will notice that your other kitty is the instigator in the curtain trouble* :whistling2:
> 
> Jen that's great news about Bindi!!!! You've done a fantastic job, how will you part with her now? :whistling2:
> 
> Gina, I hope you cope ok without the animals, try and have a rest, I know it's probably too quiet without them tho......
> 
> 
> Did I forget anything? Phew! :lol2:


Actually she usually isnt Shai will stalk Piper wherever or wotever she is doin then jump on her either hit her or bite her then run like mad all around the house avoiding her snarling hissing mouth and rather fast and sharp claws :lol2: and as normal it always ends up with Shai behind the curtains and Piper keeping him pinned there and several fights later they will be asleep then as soon as they are awak it all starts again :lol2:

i must admit i dnt no wot it is with Piper but recently her and Shai have been playing (well fighting) absolutely loads recently which is brill to watch becasue Piper has really come on leaps and bounds since we have had her (she used to be feral) and especially since we moved to a better house she loves it! I love watching Piper stalk she looks so different to Shai (must be the wild side of her)

Dan


----------



## Esarosa

yowzer four pages to catch up on.

Rach fingers crossed for Tazzy. As far as I know the last post date for the post to arrive before christmas is the 22nd....BUT there's possibly gonna be a postal strike from Friday onwards...soo your mother in law may have to go jump tbh :razz:


Libby has taken to alerting me whenever the phone rings....It's like if i can hear her meowing i can hear the phone but nevermind. Rang this morning I was in the kitchen she comes running in like a little tasmanian devil meowed at my ankles legged it to phone n sat meowing there till I answered it.. Wouldn't mind it was one of those 'this is a free public service announcment, if you're struggling with debt...' sigh. Does it everytime the phone rings now.

Oh and if I put her on the phone to Will she starts meowing.... yes I put the cat on the phone, do I have problems?:crazy:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Libby sounds great!!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Libby sounds great!!


She is most of the time...some of the time she's a little terror, but I'm thinking that's just due to her age. She isn't biting half as much when she plays now. Mainly because when she tries she gets attacked back by a pillow, cushion or teddy :blush:

I think what's worse is that when I put her on the phone to Will he's normally at work and he says stuff like 'u being a good girl libby loo, oh yes she's such a good ickle fwuffy puddy cat.'

Suprised he hasn't been abused at work for some of the stuff he's come out with on the phone :lol2: I'm a bad girlfriend aren't I? :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Oh dear, that's bloody brilliant!!! You should record him *nods*


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: When I was in hospital Steve insisted on letting me talk to the dogs, Im surprised they never made me change wards(from medical to mental health:blush


----------



## Titch1980

hello all
well the vet called me at 2:50 and asked me to go get her as she was being a bad patient, she wouldnt let them clean the kennel or anything, lol, i know i shouldnt find it funny but i do, they were frightened of my little Taz, lol. 
so she has to have complete cage rest until she goes back to see the vet that originally saw her yesterday. 
her appt is 5:10 tomorrow night.
she is completely fine in herself but just wobbly with her back legs and in pain in her back which you can only know by touching her back.


----------



## Shell195

Bless must be the JRT in her:lol2: As shes up and walking even if wobbly I would say steroids and cage rest will cure this. Glad shes home poor girl


----------



## Titch1980

she can walk, she could walk yesterdayjust her back legs are slightly wobbly, 
hopefully your right shell, but will the steriods be for ever?


----------



## Shell195

No just until the inflammation goes down hun


----------



## Titch1980

ah ok, but im guessing a slipped disc in a dog is the same as in us? and not ever fully healed? (well thats what my little sister was told aged 13 when she slipped one, due to my evil stepmother forcing her to look after the baby)


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Oh and if I put her on the phone to Will she starts meowing.... yes I put the cat on the phone, do I have problems?:crazy:


Not unless I do too! :lol2:

I used to put Luna on the phone to my granddaughter (when she was allowed to phone us!! :bash: ) She always used to say that Luna was her best friend and ask to speak to her. I would put the phone on loudspeaker and smack Luna on the bum (she loves having her bum slapped and when you stop she yells for more), she would yell and Chloe would tell her it was Chloe and she was missing her and then I would smack Luna's bum again and she would yowl and Chloe would speak to her again - so they would have this conversation! :lol2:

Rach I'm pleased Taz is home and hope everything is OK with her once the pain settles down.

Jen, thanks for your comments about the rats. We've always slept with the cats in bed with us - even when we had 10 :lol2:, and all our kittens were kept in the bedroom until they were 5 weeks old, so we're well used to disturbed nights and noise in the bedroom. I didn't see it as a problem, but like I said a couple of people have said it was to them, so I was wondering how much noise they actually make!


----------



## Amalthea

Well, like I said, my original gliders were in my bedroom right at the foot of my bed and they didn't bother me  Much noisier than a couple rats *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Rach that's such good news about Taz!!! :2thumb: it's defo the JRT influence, they are more like tonka toys than dogs! 

I would never put one of my pets on the phone :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I would never put one of my pets on the phone :whistling2:


Course you wouldn't! :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

ooo that means i'm normal-ish... :razz: Glad taz is at home Rach, fingers crossed it's something easily solved at the appointment tomorrow


----------



## Titch1980

well she has her appt at 5:10 tonight, hoping it can be cured with tablets or something, but know its just our luck she will need the op. Fingers Crossed though, anyway when the lady from bluecross emailed yesterday she mentioned fundraising myself. how would i go about this? i wouldnt have the first clue where to start


----------



## freekygeeky

Well as some of you know im on 'holiday' in norwich. with Gramam in his flat, having some well neeeded and deserved time off!! I got a phone call whilst in the cafe fgrom my dad panicing, he doesnt panic! saying, give me the number to the vets?.. basically to cut a logn story short, ginger has been hit by a car.. it sounded as though he was going to died, from what dad was sayign, but .. he is ok. he has slipped his two front arms, and was covered in bruises scratches and oil. the vets cleaned him up, and gave him an injection, which will last 48 hours, he needs to have anotherone at the weekend, apparently he will be stiff anfd grumpy... oh teh joy!! lol my grumpy lump of gingerness is gignto be even grumpier!!!! 
very very lucky though, definatly one of his 9 lives gone.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no!!  Not what you want to hear while on holiday (or any other time)!! Glad Ginger will be ok, even if you have to put up with an extra grumpy grump of a cat.


----------



## freekygeeky

just rung up dad to see how he is doing. apparently he is grumpy, and sulking. lol.. but loving th heart meat dad just fed him! he is also not happy with the fact that he has to stay inside for 24 hours. lol.
teh scarey thin is he has tire (sp) marks on his head!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor baby!! Luckily the skull is damned strong bone!!


----------



## Shell195

rach they prob mean selling things like a garage sale or something. Charming
Gina poor Ging hope hes ok hun, must being feeling it if hes eating. Thats why my garden is enclosed I couldnt bear the worry of cars.

Purdy is fully recovered I think although still has to have antibiotics for a couple more weeks.She just grabbed my arm and tried to lead me upstairs to the drawer with the cat treats in. She used to do this before she was ill so Im deloghted even if I do have indents in my arm where her teeth clamped hold:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Oh god Gina that's awful. Hope there are no long term side effects.

This is why I couldn't let Libby or any future cats roam, far to worried about cars. Our last three were allowed outside if they wanted to (that's how mum & dad had always kept cats)...and luckily, on the whole they had road sense. But harriet was horrendous. She'd lie on the tarmac in front of our house..sunbathing,n if a car came round she would casually get up and totter to the side for it to pass. Used to give me a bloomin heart attack. Was only a litle cul de sac but still not the point. Living with Will we're quite near to a road now, although not a main one it is still relatively busy, and Libby isn't known for her common sense bless her.

Fingers crossed for your vets appointment Rach! Lots of gentle cuddles for taz from me.


----------



## Titch1980

right have had to rearrange taz's appt cos my son started sicking all over again this aft, vet said its ok to do this, so she will now be seen at 5 tomorrow all being well.


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky you everyone 
we have had him about 15 years now. he was a stray for 5 years before hand, and is definatly a Tom cat, in ''charge'' of my village -- well he thinks so anyway! lol. 

hop ehe is ok, dad has tried to get the marks off him but he wont let him touch him! moody bugger!

i hop ehe is ok, ill see him and the rest of the zoo tommorrow


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

bloody hell Gina, I bet you were well freaked out when you heard about Ginger, glad to hear he is on the mend, gentle cuddles from us.

Good luck at the vets tomo Rach, in case I forget tomo! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Weve had a few kittens in the shelter with clamydia, easily treated though if the right diagnosis is made. The vaccine we use at the shelter covers this so hopefully we send our cats/kittens out with full protection


----------



## feorag

OK, Shell - so you're back and have posted and no mention of Asbo???? :bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

ASBO !! lol.. love teh name! hehe

taking Zingi to vets next week wish me luck people!! hehe!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Very keen eyed Eileen:lol2: Got back from Leicester at about 2.30 pm. complete with our new baby, He is so sweet and purry but hes had a very long day.I was trying to get some pics before I posted but only got a couple at the min. Dennis is 1 week older than him but a bit bigger. They have boxed and wrestled and played and Asbo has eaten and met the dogs and some of the cats. I can see the 2 nekkid boys being best of frdiends as they are already together. at the minute its just Dennis being naughty wait until Asbo gets his feet under the table then the fun will start. theyve already played with the Christmas tree which Dennis hasnt really bothered with before. Welcome home Asbo we love you already:flrt:
EDIT forgot to say Gina (his breeder) and her husband are lovely people


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky 
when dad said, i need vets number NOW ... my whole world / head / herat when crazy, was an odd sensation. i then burst out crying in a cafe... its awful not knowing whats happening.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Purdy is fully recovered I think although still has to have antibiotics for a couple more weeks.She just grabbed my arm and tried to lead me upstairs to the drawer with the cat treats in. She used to do this before she was ill so Im deloghted even if I do have indents in my arm where her teeth clamped hold:lol2:


Now there's a funny thing Shell, cos I was lying in bed last night trying to get to sleep and the thought came into my head that you hadn't mentioned Purdy for a while and I made a mental note to ask you how she was this morning. Course mental notes are no good, when your brain's dying :crazy: and I'd totally forgot this morning!! So I'm dead pleased you've just updated us and even more pleased that the news is good.

Now if we can get Taz and Ginger getting better that would be just great!

Rach, fingers crossed for you and Taz tomorrow - let's know what the vet says.

Gina - poor you! I know what you mean about getting bad news like that when you aren't there to see for yourself! It definitely makes you worry more. I'm sure he'll be on the mend by the time you get home tomorrow though!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Welcome home Asbo! :2thumb: sounds like you are in for fun and games Shell :lol2:
Fiddle has stayed under my bed and not eaten, so I took some chicken up that I had cooked and fed him some under the bed and he loved it! I layed under the bed with him and he didn't run away, but i didn't get too close cos I was worried about frightening him. Haven't taken the camera up yet cos I don't think he'll appreciate it, might try him tomo!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina - poor you! I know what you mean about getting bad news like that when you aren't there to see for yourself! It definitely makes you worry more. I'm sure he'll be on the mend by the time you get home tomorrow though!



 was horrible 
ill update u all tomorro


----------



## feorag

Great to know everything went OK when you went to collect him and that he's settling in and friends with Dennis already!! :2thumb:

Shall await photos with bated breath - likewise Emma!!


----------



## Titch1980

while i remember shell i cant find that link you posted other day, do you still have it please? 
the one for rehoming?


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Welcome home Asbo! :2thumb: sounds like you are in for fun and games Shell :lol2:
> Fiddle has stayed under my bed and not eaten, so I took some chicken up that I had cooked and fed him some under the bed and he loved it! I layed under the bed with him and he didn't run away, but i didn't get too close cos I was worried about frightening him. Haven't taken the camera up yet cos I don't think he'll appreciate it, might try him tomo!


How old is he?? Poor lad hopefully he will soon be wandering round.We always say that its normal for cats to do this for 24/48 hours Cant wait to see pics when hes ready


----------



## Shell195

Here you go hun Cat Rescue and Rehoming Shelters in East Yorkshire, UK


----------



## Titch1980

thank you now definately saved to favorites


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say earlier that I got a Christmas card this morning from a couple in Yorkshire who had Saffy (one of Kosta's kittens - a seal tabby point). She was born in February 1996 and I re-homed her to this couple in February 1999 when her original owner's first child started walking and running and scaring the sh*t out of her and the woman's other older Siamese boy. 

She apparently died very suddenly last month, so that's 2 of my kittens lost this year! She would have been 13 in February.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Forgot to say earlier that I got a Christmas card this morning from a couple in Yorkshire who had Saffy (one of Kosta's kittens - a seal tabby point). She was born in February 1996 and I re-homed her to this couple in February 1999 when her original owner's first child started walking and running and scaring the sh*t out of her and the woman's other older Siamese boy.
> 
> She apparently died very suddenly last month, so that's 2 of my kittens lost this year! She would have been 13 in February.



 r.i.p little old one


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Saffy...  She was obviously well loved, though!!


----------



## Shell195

Had Jasper back to the vets tonight for a check up, hes now to be weaned off Ovarid and has Maxitrol drops. The vet says Jaspers condition is found usually in dogs and hes only seen 2 cases of it in cats in 20 years. His eye is so much better now and finally the cloudiness is clearing.Dont have to go back for a month now:2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

what would you do? i dunno whether to just take it back or contact someone higher-
yesterday craig brought a cooked chicken home from a shop(am i allowed to put name?) 
last night he was making sandwiches for his supper and was also nibbling, when he got into the middle near the bone he realised he was eating raw chicken, he hadnt eaten much so i just told him to make himself sick. 
but its gross and he could have quite easily not realised until he had eaten much more.


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> what would you do? i dunno whether to just take it back or contact someone higher-
> yesterday craig brought a cooked chicken home from a shop(am i allowed to put name?)
> last night he was making sandwiches for his supper and was also nibbling, when he got into the middle near the bone he realised he was eating raw chicken, he hadnt eaten much so i just told him to make himself sick.
> but its gross and he could have quite easily not realised until he had eaten much more.



woudl ring up trading standards  DONT send it back to the company with recipet liek they tell yuou too... i have done so many hea;th and saftey talks with the trading standards and they said they dont normally and dpmt have to reply, but if the trading standards tlk to them they have to reply... etc.. lol
hope you OH is ok!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh girls I'm so tired, Fiddle kept me up most of the night! I'd been asleep for about 30 mins when i realised the bed was wet........Fiddle had had the biggest pee ever UNDER my quilt!!!!! I think I should have called him piddle :whistling2: so I got up and stripped the bed, cleaned the mattress and re made the bed. Then Fiddle came out and had a little wander. He managed to have a little play with a fluffy mouse I got for him, but only from under the bed.

So I was quite awake by this time so I read in bed for a while. When I went back to sleep, Fiddle kept waking me up by miaowing his little head off. I realised that he wanted the toilet but he wasn't interested in the litter tray, it must feel different under his feet. So i kept going to his tray and giving it a little shake to show him it was his. By about five am he luckily had a poo in the tray!!! and then a bit later he had a wee too, thank god! 

I must admit I was worried to go back to sleep properly in case he peed on my bed again! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Shell that's excellent news about Jasper! :2thumb:

Well I'm meeting a friend for lunch today, what's everyone else up to?


----------



## Shell195

Me washing and cleaning again:lol2: Oh and the Sanctuary phone is diverted here again hopefully NO sad calls.
Rach I bought some Iceland own Potatoe wedges earlier in the year and one was very strange and smelled of rotten meat, it made you feel physically sick it was that bad.Took the bag back to Iceland with the offending item wrapped up. Filled a form out and left with news that it would be sorted.After weeks of nagging finally got a letter stating they had lost the thing and were sorry for my experiance and enclosed a voucher for £2.00.I was bloody furious as whatever was in the bag wasnt a wedge and was totally disgusting. Grrrrrrr.So dont take it back to the shop, contact trading standards or whatever it is and shout loudly.I wish I had done that now:blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

Well as some of you know i have been away ffor a week ,a nd have missed my babies so so so much!! Nothing went too wrong, apart from a couple of chedding probs with the lizards cats are fine  jack ~(my brother did very well!) Anywho.... i have noticed after being away from my kittens for 1 week,,, they have grown so blooooming much!!! MASSIVE! Here are soem phtotos from last night. Ignore my blacked out face... i have a blooming AWFUL cold...and ignore the tiny wonky tree... kitttens! lol... and ignore all the writing on the door, they were soe of my instructions for jack! lol!

The day i got them - i have tried to take pics in a similar postiion.


















Here is tom!! he is growing a kitler hehe!


























Scooooob


----------



## freekygeeky

im going home today whoop!
and ill get to see zingi and scooby and tom and ginger!
i have brought them all presents 
i have missed them so so so so SO much!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

wow they have grown loads!


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> wow they have grown loads!


hehe!! toms eyes when he was little.. LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> oh girls I'm so tired, Fiddle kept me up most of the night! I'd been asleep for about 30 mins when i realised the bed was wet........Fiddle had had the biggest pee ever UNDER my quilt!!!!! I think I should have called him piddle :whistling2: so I got up and stripped the bed, cleaned the mattress and re made the bed. Then Fiddle came out and had a little wander. He managed to have a little play with a fluffy mouse I got for him, but only from under the bed.
> 
> So I was quite awake by this time so I read in bed for a while. When I went back to sleep, Fiddle kept waking me up by miaowing his little head off. I realised that he wanted the toilet but he wasn't interested in the litter tray, it must feel different under his feet. So i kept going to his tray and giving it a little shake to show him it was his. By about five am he luckily had a poo in the tray!!! and then a bit later he had a wee too, thank god!
> 
> I must admit I was worried to go back to sleep properly in case he peed on my bed again! :lol2:


Oh dear Emma - sounds like a bad night indeed.

Poor Piddle (sorry Fiddle:lol2 - he sounds very insecure and scared of everything at the minute - do you know his story? It just sounds like insecurity to me and being taken away from his mother when he was too young.

I'm sure with time and your love and patience that he'll settle down and be a loving member of your family - he just needs time to learn to relax and trust you.

Gina - those kittens look brilliant, but why are you covering your face?

And lot of instructions on that door!!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina - those kittens look brilliant, but why are you covering your face?
> 
> And lot of instructions on that door!!! :lol2:


you know when u have a cold... and u feel asthough you could die at any sec.. and you look like you havent slept for weeks...... thats why lol!!

Those are only some of the intructions!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

The lady from the rescue said he came out of a shed, and it took several attempts to catch him, bless his little heart! she has had him for four months, he was a small 8 weeks, now he's six months and was neutered on friday. 

He is extremely hand shy, he was living in one of her spare rooms with three other kittens, who were also very shy. Piddle is my new project, I do seem to attract pets that special attention :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ah, that explains a lot! The socialisation age for kittens is 5 - 10 weeks. At that age, they _must_socialised and have lots of handling and meet lots of people, the more the better! Sadly it sounds like he's missed out on all that, so no wonder he's a wee scaredy-cat!

I think the worst thing that could have happened to him was to be put in a spare bedroom with 3 other scared and jumpy kittens! If he'd gone straight into normal living conditions with adult cats who would have taken him under their wing and taught him to be a cat and people who would be around most of the time to handle him and talk to him, he may not have got so bad. 

You know what cats are like about being affected by other cats in the area. No matter how bold and brave a cat is, if a cat sitting next to it gets a fright and jumps, that brave cat will jump too, it's like an automatic reaction! In our house, all our cats are calm and well socialised, but if something goes wrong, like an idiot gets his head stuck in a carrier bag handle and runs off in a panic he upskittles the whole houseful of cats and they're all jumpy for the next hour!!! :lol2:

So I think putting him in a room with 3 other shy kittens would only compound his own shyness and make him much worse!!

It's going to take a lot of patience to bring him round now that he's 6 months! Good job you're up for it!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I know, I thought that too......keep me sane please!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely DON'T send it back... Had a similar experience as the others...


----------



## Titch1980

i am a wuss apparently, cant remember if i said on here, but halloween my oven set on fire, i have been told it should be ok to use, but up until now i havent dared to, but i think its about time seeing as it xmas thursday and my dinner is gonna need cooking so have sent Craig to my sister's to borrow her fire extinguisher just incase. 
its daft but im worried this silly fear of usig an oven will last forever,


----------



## Esarosa

Eurgh Rach that's awful. As said straight onto trading standards.

Well today i'm doing the last bit of christmas shopping, and packing. Going back to Manchester to visit family over saturday & sunday. Not as long as I would like and it's gonna be a mad rush to get to everyone, but Will's back at work and can't leave the zoo alone for 12 hours at a time..god Libby's bad enough if left for an hour, she REALLY pines for me bless her :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

just had my brother on the phone, shouting.. scooby just nocked over the cricket box...
brillaint news.. ..


500 g of brand new small black crickets...


oh the joy.

Thats a £10 down the drain... and months of chirping to enjoy!


----------



## Titch1980

rang consumer direct
they said they have to send it to environmental health
who will contact me but it could be new year before they do, 
and once they have done the tests we should write and complain, 
to iceland. will keep ya all updated


----------



## Esarosa

This is why you need ratties...great cricket/locust hunters!


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> This is why you need ratties...great cricket/locust hunters!



well i have four cats...

one was hit by a car and cant walk at the moe and is too lazy anyway!
zingi hates being inside, and hates crickets..
scooby is scared of them..
and tom just injures them ,and doesnt eat them!~ GRRR

maybe i should let the tokays loose?


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I know, I thought that too......keep me sane please!!!! :whistling2:


To be honest, I sometimes wonder if all these well meaning cat rescue people actually know what they are doing! (Sorry Shell, no aspersians being cast onto you cos I know you know what you are doing!!!). For a kitten like that, the situation they put him in could not have been worse in my eyes!! Sorry, but being that terrifed at 8 weeks old, he needed socialisation immediately and he could have been brought round a lot sooner. Sticking him in a spare room, where obviously people only go to spend time with the kittens, with 3 other nervous kittens was the worst thing to do!!

Rach, so sorry you're a wuss!! Your oven will be OK, as long as you've got the security of a fire extinguisher behind you, you'll get over the worry of it going on fire again - I'm sure!!


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> well i have four cats...
> 
> one was hit by a car and cant walk at the moe and is too lazy anyway!
> zingi hates being inside, and hates crickets..
> scooby is scared of them..
> and tom just injures them ,and doesnt eat them!~ GRRR
> 
> maybe i should let the tokays loose?



Tokays *shudder* i've heard such lovely things about those little....angels. I wouldn't wanna be you catching them afterwards shall we say :razz:

Libby's useless..we had a locust in the living room n she's chasing it around, batting it...sitting on it...but did she discard of it..did she heck. Morio worm near her and she absolutely canned it. Tbh I don't like them buggers they curl up and flip, awful things. But I didn't expect the cat to be scared. 

The ratties in comparison are like little bomb disposal units :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Tokays *shudder* i've heard such lovely things about those little....angels. I wouldn't wanna be you catching them afterwards shall we say :razz:
> 
> Libby's useless..we had a locust in the living room n she's chasing it around, batting it...sitting on it...but did she discard of it..did she heck. Morio worm near her and she absolutely canned it. Tbh I don't like them buggers they curl up and flip, awful things. But I didn't expect the cat to be scared.
> 
> The ratties in comparison are like little bomb disposal units :lol2:



lmao!
teh problem is i wont be home for a couple of hours, by them they will of all gone!! buggers!

scoooby will distroy mealworms, he blolooooming LOVES them, tis crazy, he will actually fight me to get to them! lol so cute!! in the end when i am catching them (i breed them) with tmy tweezers, he will run up to me, i then have to lob one accross the room for him to catch and eat... once he has finished he comes back and it starts all over again! lol


----------



## Esarosa

Ah you see when they're in their faunariums her and max (bearded dragon) get all excited...but as soon as the lid comes off n i pick them up she hides behind me...bloomin wimp lol. Great spider catcher though, tortures them first like cats do though


----------



## Amalthea

Sometimes I buy crickets for the cats *lol* I just show them the box and they run to the bath tb (cuz they know that's where I let them out) *lol*


----------



## feorag

I must admit that when I see a spider and Barry isn't around, I call a cat! Sorry :blush: just can't be dealing with them - they have too many legs for me!!

Now on the rattie front. I think I've managed to convince Barry that they won't be too noisy for a bedroom. My next problem is his stance that if I get them and we make space in this bedroom (where my computer is and where I spend a lot of time so they can be out and about while I'm here) then they have to stay here!

This is the spare double bedroom where Shirley & Iain (and any other adult guests stay) and I _know_ Shirley won't be happy to sleep in a room with 2 rats and I just don't think it's fair to put her in that situation! So I want to put them in our bedroom, although I know that we could move them downstairs into the utility room during the warmer summer months - I mean Iain & Shirley only visit about every 2-3 months for a long weekend and 1 week in the summer, so it's not like we'll be moving them every month!!

Now, if I can convince him to back down on that statement I need to know more about keeping them. So as is my habit I'm now looking at books to be informed of what I'm taking on and I'm wondering if there's a specific book that you ratty people on here would recommend.

At the moment I'm looking at "Rats - Complete Care made easy" by Debbie Ducommun, or Barrons "Rats - A Complete pet Owners Manual" or "The Rat - A Guide to Selection, Housing etc etc" from the "about species" range or "Pet Owner's Guide to the Rat" by Lorraine Hill. Obviously I would only need one of these books - has anyone got any of these and are they any good? Looking at the last one on Amazon (where you can turn some of the pages to see the contents etc) it looks fairly comprehensive, but what does everyone else think?


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Sometimes I buy crickets for the cats *lol* I just show them the box and they run to the bath tb (cuz they know that's where I let them out) *lol*



lol soooooo cute!


----------



## Titch1980

a memory just popped into my head
about 3 yrs ago xmas day, turkey was on worktop ready to be prepared and cooked
10 mins later Craig realised he had left kitchen door open and he went in, there was my turkey on the floor and 6 cats having a feast. lol.
i laugh now but at the time i cried, craig went out looking everywhere that was open and found a turkey crown at spar


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I've been at work today, was supposed to be off as I went to a gig last night in birmingham but they were short staffed. Am off now until the schools re open! yippee!!!!

Our rescue kitty is having his bits off today and then he's coming here tomo morning! I have re-arranged my room cos he will in there for a bit, have made a bed under my bed for him. I'm SO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> a memory just popped into my head
> about 3 yrs ago xmas day, turkey was on worktop ready to be prepared and cooked
> 10 mins later Craig realised he had left kitchen door open and he went in, there was my turkey on the floor and 6 cats having a feast. lol.
> i laugh now but at the time i cried, craig went out looking everywhere that was open and found a turkey crown at spar


Sorry to say I laughed at that memory Rach, cos the same thing happened to us way back in 1990. 

Briagha, my Havana, very cunningly managed to get locked in the utility room with the defrosting turkey on Christmas Eve.

When we found him the next morning, he'd eaten his way through a whole leg, causing us to be probably the only family in Britain sharing a 1-legged turkey for Christmas dinner!!! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

well i think i have 4 out of 5 of my girls sorted. 
i have updated my rehoming thread 
must go now as its last praise assembly at school before xmas and my girls are up
i'll be back between 3.30 until 4.50 then back after taz's appt.

eileen arent they just the sneakiest little sod;s? hehe


----------



## Shell195

Not a chritmas dinner but my miserable ex husband had been particularly horrid.I was cooking him steak under the eye level grill.Turned my back for a min and 5 Siamese were sharing it on the floor.I trimmed it back into shape picked the bits off, made gravy and covered the teeth marks:whistling2: He ate every bit and I say smiling to myself:lol2: Serves him right


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

So Eileen, do you think I should be keeping him upstairs now he is here with me? My sis thinks I should bring him down quite soon or it will make him worse, what do you think?


----------



## Titch1980

lol, i love it shell.


----------



## feorag

Hmmm.............. good question! Hard to know what to do right in case of doing more wrong, if you see what I mean.

He's obviously learning to trust you and bond with you if he was in your bed last night - how do you feel you are getting on with him?

If you think he's beginning to relax and trust you, then what I would do is when you get up tomorrow morning after hopefully another cuddly night bonding, open your bedroom door and give him the option of going out and exploring on his terms. 

I wouldn't give him free reign of the whole house yet, cos if he gets a fright he could hide away somewhere and you could have trouble finding him, but see if he feels ready to be braver and explore further.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Not a chritmas dinner but my miserable ex husband had been particularly horrid.I was cooking him steak under the eye level grill.Turned my back for a min and 5 Siamese were sharing it on the floor.I trimmed it back into shape picked the bits off, made gravy and covered the teeth marks:whistling2: He ate every bit and I say smiling to myself:lol2: Serves him right


Done that too!! I was having an "afternoon tea" at my house to raise money for our cat club rescue scheme. I made a lovely banana rum cake and it was out of the oven sitting on the kitchen table on a wire tray cooling and waiting to be smothered in cream with banana and rum in it and I walked into the kitchen to find Merlin tucking in - he'd pulled quite a bit out of the middle, so I just tidied it up and filled the hole with the banana rum cream and no-one knew. :lol2:

Well, they were all cat people anyway and I bet they've all done the same at some time in their lives??? :lol2:

And might I add that's not the first time I've filled in a bit of missing cake with icing, courtesy of a sneaky cat!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I had to fix Gary's birthday cake I made... It was downstairs, just frosted it, and went down and the cats obviously liked the chocolate frosting... Oops...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ok hun I'll see what he's like tonight.......he's been very hidey today.....thanks! :notworthy:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

years ago our cat ate the chicken on christmas day, downside was that my mum discovered dandy was eating it and she refused to eat it! upside, me and my sis were veggie at the time and thought it was hilarious :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Not sure on the book front Eileen. The only ratty book I have is The Scuttling Gourmet - By Alison Campbell. Which I love. Basically breaks down ratty nutrition. Has all sorts in it to be honest.

For the rest of the information I spoke to other rat keepers and signed up to 
Fancy Rats • Index page < If you go to the various sections they have FAQ's with lots of good information. So technically I don't think you even need to sign up if you didn't want to.

Ratville < Quieter than fancy-rats but very friendly

The Rat Warehouse <Tend to sell all sorts and I imagine books as well.

I usuaully use Acrorats < but as Jules husband isn't well the shop is closed till february.


----------



## feorag

Katie - forgot to mention that I managed to get another 2 tortoises to make the tortoise earrings - do you still want them and do you want me to post them out to you before Christmas, or do you want to wait until after Christmas???


----------



## Titch1980

well been to vets and its good news 
she seems to be healing with the cage rest, so she has to have cage rest for 2 more weeks(or at least until her next appt) she is going back 29th dec for a check up. 
but the vet was very pleased with her. 
she is a nice vet this one, really understanding etc, unlike the las tone i dealt with at the practice who was a complete *female dog*, lol.


----------



## Esarosa

Great news Rach fingers crossed.

Oh Eileen that's fab! I heard theres going to be a postal strike? So not sure if the money will get to you before xmas? (Unless I use paypal..but then theres still no guarantee the items would get here before). Whenever is easiest for you to be honest. Can send the money as cash or paypal, whichever you prefer (though of course I'll need your details). Do you still have any of the lizards left for the phone charms?


----------



## feorag

Yes, I've got a phonecharm put away for you. I have someone else wanting 2 and so I had to order some more, they arrived this afternoon by post and when I opened the parcel, although the invoice says lizards, some dipstick has put some sort of celtic knot inside instead, (I was so *NOT* impressed!) so I've no more, but I've got the lizard phonecharm and tortoise earrings put to one side for you.

I can put them in the post first class to you tomorrow if you pm me your address and we'll sort out the payment after Christmas if you want?


----------



## feorag

Forgot to mention the woman who supplies my snake beads has now also got glass lizard beads the same. Someone has ordered one of them and I'm wearing it now so I can get a photograph of it threaded - they're just like a standing glass ornament - dead cute!


----------



## feorag

You just need to build up his confidence a bit and that'll only take time. At least over the Christmas holidays I guess you'll have that time??


----------



## freekygeeky

*HEllo everyone .. GREAT NEWS!*



lol
i just got home! scooby and tom are now bloody massive!! HUGE! zingi is fine, and ginger is too, a little angry though! lol.

But i just got letter from Minu's owner¬!!!!!! so so so happy!! i sent one to woodgreen to pass on to her, ut for confidential reeasons i may not hear back. But i just did, and with photos!!!!!

This is what she said 

*Dear Gina,
Thank you so much for teh phtoos of Minu and her kittens, its so nice to have some idea of her past. We have named her Tows which she is gradually responding to. Tows is now a healthy, plump (haha) cat, she is still quiet warey of strangers but seems happy and alot more relaxed with us. She is nor keen on goign out as wwe have quiet alot of large phesents on the esate were we live. we have just put up our christmas tree and tows thinks its great fun pulling odd he balls and chasing them around the room. At the momentg she is sitting on teh envelope with the phtoos in , mayeb she wanst to be posted back to you! I hope you liek teh phtoos, mitss my daughter walking her on her lead to the great amusment of our neighbours. i think she must feel the cold as she spends alot of time sitting on the radiators. Here is my address keep in touch if you want to.


*How great is that  so happy! phtoos are great too, her coat looks great and she is fat!! hehe!


----------



## Esarosa

Just about to nip out shopping, Eileen I've pmd you.

And Gina that's fantastic news about ginger and also Minu...well Tows. We need the piccys uploading somehow 

Anyways off shopping so I shall be back later...not in a shopping mood in the slightest but needs must


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

aw Gina that's great news!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

spoke too soon, still 3 looking


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone, Im back:whistling2: i agree with Eileen that the kitten should have been socialised more. We take feral babies and put them in a dog crate with a fosterer in the midst of a busy house.We let them settle for 24 hours then the taming begins. We never leave food in with them they get fed when they come to the food which is given with us sat with them, until they feed confidently then they are fed with us stroking them if they hide away they dont get fed(we do this 4 times a day).May sound harsh but we have never had one starve to death yet.They learn to associate people with nice things. This is with kittens from about 6 weeks any younger and we use different methods. When our feral kitts are ready for rehome they are all people friendly.We never put timid kittens in a room or pen on their own or with others the same as it means they will all be timid.
I think Fiddle may be better in a dog cage so he has his own safe place until he settles a bit then you can start to leave the door of it open and progress from there..


----------



## Shell195

Great news about Minu/Tows glad she found her forever home
Ive just been shopping and hated every minute:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Photos of ASBO now on Dennis`s cousin thread :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Like I said Shell - I knew you would know what should have been done with poor Piddle (I guess I will always think of him as Piddle now! :lol2 and you wouldn't make the same mistakes. I know people have good hearts and think they are helping, but sometimes they do make things worse by maybe trying too hard!

By the way already been to see Dennis and Asbo - weird, big lugged, little wrinkly critters that they are!!!:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Just about to nip out shopping, Eileen I've pmd you.
> 
> And Gina that's fantastic news about ginger and also Minu...well Tows. We need the piccys uploading somehow
> 
> Anyways off shopping so I shall be back later...not in a shopping mood in the slightest but needs must





butterfingersbimbo said:


> aw Gina that's great news!!! :2thumb:





Shell195 said:


> Great news about Minu/Tows glad she found her forever home
> Ive just been shopping and hated every minute:bash:



thanky everyoe i will phtoograph teh photos later and upload them


----------



## freekygeeky

here are the photos. not that great, but I didnt take them 

doesn't she look massive? and her coat looks amazing. spoilt little so and so I think!












P.S. graham did the disguise! lololololoo


----------



## Shell195

Shes a stunning cat:flrt:


----------



## feorag

That's great news Gina and she does look fabulous - that's some posh collar she's wearing!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

some more photos to add t page 217 

hope you like 

by te way, this is the closest any of them have got to ginger.. ginger was in a deep sleep and didnt realise (lucky tom!)

They are nearly as big as ginger now! lol... look how sleepy they are!
Ginger has lost his ginger pillow though, which he isnt happy about!


----------



## Esarosa

rach1980 said:


> spoke too soon, still 3 looking


Back from shopping, that was hellish, absolutely packed.

Why still three looking Rach I thought you'd lined homes up hun?

How's everyones evening been? Have I missed much? Oh and Gina Tows is looking fabulous, though I still believe she wants to live with me :razz:


----------



## Amalthea

I have missed LOADS!!! Those puds sure are looking scrumptious!! And Ginger looks to be very content now... Bless him!


----------



## sandmatt

Anyone else got an Ocicat?


----------



## feorag

No-one on here that I know of has posted to say they've got one. I've got a siamese and had an Aby, so I was halfway there! :lol2:

Met a few of them at cat shows also!


----------



## feorag

katie - here's the thread for the gecko necklaces to show you the different colours I can get! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/223843-glass-gecko-necklaces.html


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> I have missed LOADS!!! Those puds sure are looking scrumptious!! And Ginger looks to be very content now... Bless him!


hehe thanky! lol Ginger === grumpy sod! lol


----------



## freekygeeky

thank you every one, i cat believe how different she looks¬


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

wow she looks fantastic Gina! 

Aw Rach, fingers crossed you get them sorted soon.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Those pics are lovely Gina :flrt:

Well last night Piddle managed not to pee on my bed :blush: he did come out a lot when I was in bed reading, he was having a little roll on the carpet and purring. He came and got on the bed several times, but the slightest bit of movement and he was off again. El was in with me last night as she fell asleep on my bed but I thought it would be good for him to get more used to her too. He really rattles when he purrs! I took Fidge up for a while and he was very hissy with Piddle......

I will do that with the food, what about putting it on the landing? Or shall I bring it down and see what he does? Thanks for the advice girls, I do appreciate it! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Great kitty pics Gina
Poor Fiddle what a sad life hes had. I wouldnt move the food downstairs yet but may be sit with it on the floor then gradually move nearer to the landing.I wouldnt leave the food down unless you are about though.Fidget will get used to him, thats a normal reaction


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I managed to get a few pics this morning, I went up after my first coffee and he was on my bed, he came with the kitbits and if you rattle the tub he will come over for one :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Hey Emma! That's great!!! :2thumb: He looks lovely!

Just take your time, gentle coaxing and if he scares and runs, stay where you are and try to gently coax him back in his own time. It's just gonna take time and Like Shell says Fidget will get used to him after a few days.

You know a good way to introduce cats is by talcum powdering them! Honestly! It's a trick breeders use to re-introduce queens who have been away for a long time at stud or away in a separate room with their kittens. You just dust all the cats in the household with baby talc, rub it in and then introduce them - they all smell the same and it settles them together much quicker!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2: talcum powder! that's a great idea but i don't think i could get any on fiddle :2thumb:


----------



## shiro_ookami

Aw you cat is lovely. :flrt:

Been to the vets today with connor. Turns out he has Chlamydia. When we bought him he had a runny eye and we assumed it was just the cold, turns out he had it when we bought him. :/

Any1 else has experience with cat Chlamydia? Any advice or how did your cats get on? The vet wasn't that great, he didn't tell you much. More or less mumbled to himself.


----------



## feorag

I've never actually had a cat with Chlamydia, although I did have a "scare" when one of my kittens developed a sore eye, but swabs indicated that it wasn't Chlamydia. 

The one good thing about it, however, is that it is a bacterial infection rather than viral so you can treat it and get rid of it, unlike the flu viruses which remain in the cat's system! There is also now a vaccination against it.

A friend of mine did get a queen back from stud who had picked up Chlamydia from the stud owners home and as she had about 20 cats she had a heck of a job getting rid of it. She had to stop breeding, stop showing, keep her cats in the home and treat them all, but she did eventually get rid of it!

If you've only got the one cat and he doesn't go outside, then you should be able to get rid of it quite easily. If he goes outside, then you might have a problem because he can keep picking up the infection from other cats outside.

As it is only transmitted by direct contact and as he had a watery eye when you got him, there is no doubt that he picked it up from his breeder's home and not yours. That's one of the reasons why, when people on here say they're going to go and pick a kitten, I tell them to look very carefully at eyes and ears - sadly some breeders will tell you that a watery eye is because the kitten's been scratched by his brother during a fun fight (heard that one a few times!!) But I would never bring home a kitten that had any sort of discharge or dried gunge in it eyes or any dirt in its ears.


----------



## freekygeeky

very cinfused im sureee pages are missing...


----------



## feorag

You aren't the only one - your photos are missing from the previous post and that post of mine about Chlamydia was posted last week!!! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:

It's been offline for a wee while so obviously something's hiccuped!!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

lol!!


----------



## Amalthea

I was thinking the same thing... Totally confuzzled!


----------



## ditta

according to some post emmaj has a new pug and has asked for piccies of snow dogs............as if she hasnt enough already.......i think its the christmas grinch:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well if it is the Grinch, he's a little buggar cos I'm totally befuddled and it doesn't take much!!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Just had a thought! Did anyone else notice that when they changed servers (or whatever they did) a while ago all the dates were wrong and we were about 2 or 3 days ahead of the actual date?? 

Well I'm wondering whether now that's been corrected, so the posts we've made since they changed servers 2 days ago that were dated ahead of the actual date are now showing as the date, so posts we made on the 20th, but which was dated the 22nd originally are now showing as being made today??? :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:

Well it made sense to me in my head - not sure if it does now it's written down, but I know what I mean!


----------



## freekygeeky

scoob and tom, have always peed in the litter tray squatting... tom has started to pee standing up.. and missing the tray... is he an early developer?


----------



## feorag

Nah! He's just a typical bloke - thinks he can do it standing up and misses !!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Nah! He's just a typical bloke - thinks he can do it standing up and misses !!! :lol2:


lol.. zingi ging and scoob do it squatting... SO annoying... he standing int he tray... and fires out of i!t!! lol


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen I thought the dates were wrong on the threads, very strange:whistling2:. Gina get a hooded litter tray then when they pee upright it will hit the hood and run into the tray.Ive 8 trays and they are all hooded no accidents UNLESS they stick their bum out of the hole:blush:


----------



## groovy chick

Hey everyone

Hows things?? Not posted for a while but ive been reading. Im on my hols now from work and thought id brave the shops lol bad idea, very very busy. Did manage to get some bits for my cat who will be 4 on xmas day. Heres a pic of her big sister checking out said present lol she has been on it for 6 hours. Poor Bow only got a sniff of it


----------



## Shell195

My cats luuuuuuuurve radiator beds but the problem is so do the 2 Cavaliers:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive 8 trays and they are all hooded no accidents UNLESS they stick their bum out of the hole:blush:


The only tray we have that isn't a hooded is the one in the bathroom cos we can't get the hooded one between the wall and the toilet and Luna my Siamese is always pee-ing off the end of it!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> The only tray we have that isn't a hooded is the one in the bathroom cos we can't get the hooded one between the wall and the toilet and Luna my Siamese is always pee-ing off the end of it!!


lmao!!
only a couple of months n they b gone! (outside)


----------



## Amalthea

My kitties love their radiator bed, too!! Lou hogs it, though!! So they'll be getting another after Christmas at some point


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! I got fidge a radiator bed but he doesn't like it, so it's upstairs for fiddle.....who hasn't used it either :whistling2:

Speaking of which, we took fidge up to my room last night and also got the treats out. We cajoled fiddle out and then put treats in front of f&f and let them have a good sniff. Fidge was hissy but not too bad, we just kept stroking him and talking to him to re-assure him. Curiosity really did get the better of him in the end :lol2: They both had something to eat and a drink, then after about an hour we decided to leave the bedroom door open and el sat on the landing to spy on them. So far so good! They ended up playing, and when it came to bed time, Fidge was still up there. In the end I brought him down because I wasn't sure if he was chasing fiddle or playing with him :whistling2:

And the best bit is, Fiddle didn't miaow all bloody night cos my bedroom door was open, I think he slept in with ellie.


----------



## feorag

Yeh!! A breakthrough! That's not bad you know Emma in less than a week, especially given that Fiddle's a lot less socialised than your average kitten. They'll be best mates by the end of the week, I'll bet!!


----------



## Shell195

Emma thats great news. As Eileen said give it a week and they will be in love


----------



## Titch1980

hiya all
from today i must pack pack pack, lol hardly got any done and we move in 1 week and 4 days, after that i may not be online (unless we can get net on for when we move in) 
for a while.


----------



## Esarosa

Afternoon all.

Rach I don't envy you moving in the slightest..it's a nightmare, so I hope it goes smoothly. Have you managed to find the cats and dogs new/foster homes?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh Rach good luck with the packing! I moved into this house in May so can sympathise......I've still got a few boxes unpacked :blush:

Fidge has been brought down to leave Fiddle alone for a bit as he was trying to hump him........do you think this would have been a playful hump? a domineering hump? or a rude hump?????????? 

And Fiddle came and sat on the bed when i was putting socks on and he let me STROKE him!!!! bloody hell!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

had a letter saying we could keep the bun's 
and one dog/one cat. 
dunno what to do,im thinking about asking her if i can get hold of an outdoor run for the cats can we keep em (at least until they can be found homes) although emmaj is having saf and ruby i dont think its fair to put them all on her (even though she has offered to have them all if no one else comes forward)


----------



## feorag

Rach - good luck with the packing and the move - I don't envy you! The thought of sorting through this house - the loft







and Barry's garage







fills me with dread - I don't think we'll ever move cos the thought of what we would be taking on would put us off! :lol2:

I don't know what you can do about your dogs and cats - how do you choose 1 of each? Who is favoured above the other - what a hard choice! I hope you can work something out with your landlady! 

Emma, sounds like a dominance hump. I was here first, so I'm in charge kind of thing! So please that Fiddle is trusting you and showing you affection - that's an excellent development!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Dennis humped Asbo the first day I brought him home but soon got bored:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/229697-pierced-goth-kittens-sale.html

Oh cat chat ladies, have you seen this it's bloody appalling!


----------



## feorag

Totally agree Katie - I thought it was a joke at first. Stupid bloody woman!! :bash: :bash: :bash:

You'll never believe it, but I've just got another Christmas Card telling me one of my kittens has died!! This time it was Geneva, who was from Sorcha's first litter born in November 1993 - they lost her a couple of months ago with liver failure. I only met Katie's (her owner) mother at our shops about 4 months ago and all the cats were fine!

So that's 3 cards I've had this year telling me one of my kittens has died! :sad:

Of course it helps that they made it to a good age, Vienna not far off her 16th birthday and Geneva almost to her 15th, both about average for what we are finding with our own cats, but poor Saffy not quite to her 12th birthday was a bit young!! Having said that Kosta, her mother, died a couple of years ago when she was 12, so maybe that's going to be an average for my Siamese! Certainly hope not, cos Luna's 11 next year, but as far as I'm aware Granny Snickles is still going strong at 15, so maybe not!!


Of course the law of averages says that all the kittens from our earlier litters are now in old age, but it's still sad to hear it!


----------



## Esarosa

Aw Eileen I'm so sorry to hear about Geneva, It is a good age though and I'm sure she was very loved.


Ladies a note for future reference, NEVER let me go to a friends house who breeds rats when i'm getting a new cage with loads of room ever again...ended up coming away with two little females, a black berkshire and a powder blue self..called Keira and Spirit respectively. Absolutely gorgeous, I can't believe our four were ever this small. Leaving them to settle today and tomorrow and then will try to get pictures. Will wanted to call the blue girl Eileen as it means beautiful bird and Christine (breeder) wasn't sure if Spirit was a 'dove' colour. But he changed his mind when he went 'oh bugger feorags names Eileen don't want her to think we're stalkers' :razz: lol. So he's persuaded me to call her Spirit. So we have Spirit & ghost in the rats now. Ghost is a bluey/greyey/blacky husky so I suppose it goes together. I like the name Bella but he said it was to common


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw Eileen I'm sorry to hear about Geneva, but hopefully that is the third and last as they come in three's don't they.....I'm quite surprised at how well fiddle is doing! he hasn't been downstairs as far as I know, he did meet wiz under the bed the other day and gave him a paw round the face......poor wiz :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Poor you Rach I hate moving house and having to pick one dog and cat.
Eileen sorry to hear of another of your ex kittens passing over.At least they had happy love filled lives.
More new ratties(It seems everyone is getting some) they are such an underated pet. More of a dog/cat in a small body. I love them:flrt:Just not fair with this amount of cats/dogs, they wouldnt get the time they deserve. Im sat here typing in a dressing gown with a kitten in each side, very hot too LOL


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Will wanted to call the blue girl Eileen as it means beautiful bird and Christine (breeder) wasn't sure if Spirit was a 'dove' colour. But he changed his mind when he went 'oh bugger feorags names Eileen don't want her to think we're stalkers' :razz: lol. So he's persuaded me to call her Spirit. So we have Spirit & ghost in the rats now. Ghost is a bluey/greyey/blacky husky so I suppose it goes together. I like the name Bella but he said it was to common


Well, a rat called Eileen- what can I say?? However, I've never heard it referred to meaning beautiful bird. To my knowledge it's the Irish form of Helen and it means "light" or "Light of the Sun". I've also read that it means "pleasant", but never a beautiful bird - however, as I am a bird and I am beautiful crazy I'll take that!!! :lol2:

My first ratty book arrived today, so guess what I'll be reading in the car on the way to Iain's on Christmas Day???


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen I wish my Mum was like you as you have the same name but not the same sense of humour, your probably to young anyway.My Mum doesnt do family at all not us or the kids. They visit about 3 times a year and we are only 1/2 an hour away:blush:

Eeeh cant read in the car


----------



## feorag

I can be your surrogate mum if you like Shell - I probably am old enough to be your mother anyway!!! :lol2:

My mother came from a very close family and used to meet her 2 sisters (we used to call them the 3 weird sisters!!) every Thursday afternoon at 2:00 under the rude lady!! :lol2: The rude lady was a gold statue on top of a large clock on the corner of a jewellery shop called "Northern Goldsmiths". When I started work I used to meet my fav auntie (who was also my godmother) and she would take me for lunch on that Thursday at 1:00 - I would say hello to my mum and other aunt and go to work and when I left work to have Iain, I joined in and went with them, every Thursday afternoon - tea in Fenwicks and then a look around the shops!!

In fact, until I moved to Wallop when Iain was 9 and I only lived 1½ miles away, I went to my mother's every single day, Thursdays and Sundays I took her out for the day, Saturdays we would all go and I would take her shopping and the other days I just used to pick the children up from school and go and sit in her house for the rest of the afternoon!!

Truth is I love having my family around me and it's one of my biggest disappointments that both my children live away from me and I see them so rarely!! I would love to have them nearer so I could see them more often. It's either a feast or a famine here!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Bless Eileen you are lovely, I wish I lived nearer then we could become friends.Im sure we would get on great we think the same MOST of the time:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I wish I had my family near me sometimes... And then other times I'm glad they're far away... But I do wish they'd come visit from time to time. My mom hasn't been here since I first came to the UK and my dad's only been the once (for my wedding) three years ago *sigh*


----------



## Esarosa

When I'm away from my family I wish I could see them more often but when you spend long periods together you're really relieved when you get some time to yourself :lol2: Although I always miss my gorgeous little nephew, he really is one in a million.

Oh gosh ladies I'm having a dilema. When we picked up the ratties I knew they were from different litters but that didn't bother me, but Spirit is teeny tiny, 6 weeks old but by far the runt. Anyways her sister (white dumbo) isn't to much bigger than her and i'm sort of fighting over whether to go get her tomorrow. She's the last of that litter though the two litters have been merged for a week or so.

When we got Ruby & Ghost (sisters) they were so conscientious of each other, and so loving, playful, always grooming etc. Wheras Keira just kinda shoves the little un outta the way. Will says it's the whole 'move mere mortal' mentality lol. I dunno I think I might be putting human emotions onto them to much. What do you reckon Jen? 
She's not being aggressive in the slightest I'll add. I'm just sort of used to seeing them ridiculously soppy with one another at that age, these two seem more interested in me n the other rats than each other tbh :lol2:

Eileen - Origin and Meaning of the name Eileen at BabyNames.com < that's where he saw the meaning of Eileen btw


----------



## Shell195

How sweet Id get the other girl too how could you not:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell, I know you and I would get on well, as we think similarly and definitely appear to like the same things! On the fatties thread on here, there were 5 of us who contributed all the time (we’ve all moved over to the Scottish Reptile forum now and that thread has died on here), but we got on so well, 3 of us decided to meet for the day in Edinburgh and we had a great day together – never stopped talking!! I’m sure those of us on here would be exactly the same. It’s at times like this that I regret that I still don’t show my cats, cos we would be over your way a couple of times a year for a show and I would definitely have suggested that we meet up for a coffee and a good chat!!

Jen, I feel sorry for you that your parents are so far away. When I moved to Wallop I was gutted (honestly) at leaving my parents. Strangely enough when my ex-husband finished his engineering university course, he was offered jobs in Yeovil (Westland Helicopters), Crewe (Rolls Royce), London and Leeds and I told him I didn’t want to move, so he took a local job – a year later they closed the plant down and moved everyone to Andover!! I really didn’t want to go, but there was no choice. I visited home a few times in the year and a half I lived in Hampshire and my parents came down a few times, but not enough, so it was very hard!

Katie – I know exactly what you mean. I miss my family very much and I *love* *it* when they come, but after they’ve been here for a week, I *love it* when they go. We are so on top of each other here and, although I am not a houseproud person and I can live with my clutter, their added clutter begins to irritate me after a while!! I just wish they lived near enough to be able to visit for a day, or even better close enough to pop in for coffee now and again!

And if I were you I’d just go and get the other rattie. If you’ve got 4, what difference is 1 more going to make??

I’ve never seen that site you told me about, but I’ve bookmarked it for future reference.

Being as how I’m so old, I found out the meanings of my name and my childrens’ names from a book, where it said Eileen was the Irish form of Helen which meant “light”!! Since the internet I use a few sites to check the meaning of names for my pets and when I was registering my kittens. This is my favourite site http://www.behindthename.com/ because it allows you to search for names by their meanings, which helps when looking for names for pets, but these are the sites where I’ve found my name means “light” and “pleasant”. http://www.babynamenetwork.com/baby_names/alphabetical/e.cfm?gender=femalehttp://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Eileen.html and like I said I’ve never come across “beautiful bird” before!!

When I bought Sorcha I called her that because I’d read an article in the paper about a dog called Sorcha and it said the name was gaelic for “bright eyed” and I liked it. When she died and I was writing her story I came to the bit about how I chose her name and, because I then had the internet, I looked it up there (it certainly wasn’t in any baby name books when I got her) and discovered that it meant “radiant” – I loved that!!! I sat and cried when I read that, because she was so truly radiant to me!! I have a thing about names having to mean something!


----------



## Shell195

Talking about names I accidently trapped Asbos tail in the washer door, only gently he shrieked then turned and sunk his teeth into my foot, I couldnt get him off without shaking my foot and he kept coming back for more. Not the expected reaction from a kitten. Weve now forgiven each other but wow what a temper. Asbo by name Asbo by nature:lol2: I was shocked then couldnt stop laughing even though I have puncture marks in my foot:whistling2: Still love him though:flrt:

Maybe in the furure we could all meet up in a central point Im sure we would all get on great


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Bloody hell Shell, sounds like Asbo has done his first GBH!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Wow you chose the right name for that little monkey didn't you Shell! :lol2:

Keira & Spirit are now getting on like a house on fire, playing with each other...and so far Spirit..the teeny tiny one appears to be winning the play fights :shock: Looks like Will chose the right name as she does seem very spirited so far. They seem a lot more settled than yesterday, they've had some chicken, wholemeal bread soaked in a half water-half milk mix, Curly kale and obviously their shunamite mix. Nowhere near the piggys ghost & ruby where when we brought them home, but they'll learn when they go in with the big uns that if they don't take and hide food asap chances are some one else will take it.

These two rats take the total to 6 females. Though I suspect shortly that will be 5. Rolo's tumour is absolutely massive now, but she's still eating,drinking,playing and what have you. The vet said when we feel her quality of life is suffering it's time to take her in..but she's acting just like she always has, so even though it's definitely an eye sore she seems okay in herself. Hoping it will stop growing and she'll be okay for a while yet but I think that's wishful thnking. We believe she was an ex breeder rat based off how she acts with the others. So I was hoping she would help intro the little un's and mother them like she did the others..she really is fantastic with the other rats..human aggressive and always will be, but with the rats she's a diamond.

Can't wait to see Will's mums face when I ask for a doggy bag of christmas dinner to take home to the rats...:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

arghhhhhhhhhhhhh no
ruby is missing, dunno if shes got out or just found a very good hiding place


----------



## feorag

I agree with you Shell - I think we'd find plenty to talk about, even though we are all very different in age. I've never seen age as a bar to friendships. One of my oldest friends is nearly 90 (and sent me a photo of her riding her horse in this year's Christmas card!) and my youngest is the age of my son!! I'm talking long-term friends here, not recent. So I've never found age a bar to getting on with people!

Katie, I knew you had older rats too, was just meaning if you've recently brought 4 in, what difference would it make to change that number to 5?


----------



## Esarosa

Ah right Eileen, I get you now. The last 'new' additions where Rolo & Puck the older rescues. In january/february. And we got Ghost & Ruby last December. Ghost & Ruby are a year and six weeks old. Puck and Rolo ages unknown. Though we suspect Rolo may be as old as four. And although Puck was small when we got her she was fully grown, just very malnourished..I'm leaning towards her being 12-18 months when we got her tbh.

Rach so sorry to hear that Ruby has got out. Or is hiding. Fingers crossed you find her. I thought your sister was having her originally until you mentioned Emma was.


----------



## Shell195

Rach I bet Ruby is hiding, cats hate moving and all the upheaval shes probably asleep in a drawer or cupboard


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Rach I bet Ruby is hiding, cats hate moving and all the upheaval shes probably asleep in a drawer or cupboard


It is a good point, we found Sophie in my music box (not a little thing..one with sheet music and what have you in it). When we were packing and shifting things


Will found ths the other night and hasn't stopped going on about it

YouTube - Siamese Cat Talking. Siamese.

^ Making me want one even more :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* I love watching the "talking animals" on youtube


----------



## feorag

Rach, I'm sure Ruby has sensed that something's going on and has decided to hide away somewhere - you'll find her (if you haven't already). I didn't see your post earlier, cos we cross posted!

Katie I loved that video and I loved this one which was on a link from another siamese page YouTube - Scared Siamese Kitten...Funny Stuff!! I've seen this behaviour so often, where the kittens tries to convince the thing it's terrified of that it's a *big fat, scary* cat! And when he cried to it in that tiny little squeaky voice I burst out laughing!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, that was brilliant!!! Such a mighty roar!!! *giggles* Making me want a siamese and I've never been fond of their look *blush*


----------



## Titch1980

looked EVERYWHERE and no sign, im hoping shes gonna turn up somewhere ive missed but if shes got out i dont hold out much hope of getting her back


----------



## Evie

Just thought you should know........


----------



## feorag

:lol2: All so very true!!


----------



## diamondlil

Within half an hour, my kittens discovered the superior new climbing apparatus I'd assembled for them, here's the result, Maisie in the Christmas tree!


----------



## Esarosa

Evie that made me laugh, brilliant.

And Diamondlil gorgeous cat. Have they managed to pull the tree down yet or do you have that still to come? :razz:


----------



## diamondlil

Tree still standing.....so far!


----------



## freekygeeky

our tree has lost lots of its barnches, it kept gettign nocked over!


----------



## Amalthea

The bottom third of our tree is a little worse for wear... Bindi thinks it's a great thing!! *lol* That pic is priceless, diamondlil!! 

Oh so true, Evie!!! 

Oh, Rach!! I truly hope she turns up... Poor you worrying  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## vetdebbie

My Chaos is planning to take over the world. His other name is Dr Evil. Christmas trees?? They're for amateurs! He only kills wallpaper and sofas. DVD's, Xbox's and set top boxes. Anything I've cooked that's left out for more than 2.5 seconds. Coats. Scarves. Squirrels. Trees- pah!!


----------



## feorag

Rach, I hope she comes back - if she's escaped or comes out of hiding - if she's hiding.

Well everyone, I've an early start tomorrow - 3½ hour drive to my son's for Christmas Day and 3½ home again, so we'll be up and out hopefully by 7:00.

I doubt I'll have time to come on here before we go - doubt I'll be awake enough to read anything - I'm definitely *not* a morning person!! :lol2:

So I hope you all have a Very Merry Christmas, enjoy your day and I'll no doubt read all about it when I get home!!!

Merry Christmas from me and my Somali Angels!


----------



## Amalthea

Merry Christmas, Eileen!!  Gary and I are actually getting the day to ourselves, which I am so excited about... Although, our friend is dropping of her Garfield (he's Louis' brother) in the morning... We are babysitting for a few days.


----------



## feorag

Well we're only off to Scotland for the day - we are having our own Christmas Day here on Boxing Day and we'll open all our presents then - certainly not carting them all to Scotland and back tomorrow!!

Enjoy yourself Jen!


----------



## Esarosa

Aw that's a lovely picture Eileen. Merry christmas, hope you have a fantastic day.


----------



## Esarosa

Merry Christmas cat fans. Sorry for the double post but I have something to announce....


Will and I have just got engaged. Will tell the family in the morning as they'll all be fast asleep now. But had to tell someone, even if you lot don't get it till later/boxing day.:lol2:

Hope you all have a fantastic day today. For some reason Shell I have visions of Asbo & Dennis attacking the Christmas dinner.:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe AWW!!!
merry christmas everyone!
Cats enjoyed there prezzis, but i have to admit they preferd the box and wrappign paper more¬!


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats, Katie!!!  I love weddings so much!!!

Merry Christmas, everybody!! Hope you all have a fantastic day! xxx


----------



## Shell195

CONGRATULATIONS KATIE :flrt::flrt::flrt:



Merry Cristmas all:2thumb:


----------



## groovy chick

Congrats Katie, how romantic :2thumb: Merry crimbo everyone


----------



## Amalthea

Gary has gotten me a very awesome pressy this year... Zoo keeper for a day at Chester Zoo (working with the rhinos, horses, wallabies, meerkats, etc)


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Gary has gotten me a very awesome pressy this year... Zoo keeper for a day at Chester Zoo (working with the rhinos, horses, wallabies, meerkats, etc)



Wow that's amazing! How thoughtful!


----------



## Shell195

Thats a cool pressie:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Well I've just spent the last hour trying to gather up shattered glass. The runners holding the glass in place on one of the four footers just fell off...no reason, no-one/nothing on it/near it..bloody fuming. I had to run across it bare foot to get Libby before she tried to come into the lounge so she didn't cut herself, so i've now got lovely cut feet....the things we do for animals eh lol


----------



## freekygeeky

well i hoep everyone had a good day!!
mine was ok! food went well and kittenes didnt go mad!
they loved their prezzies, annoyingly i forgot to take pics whilst they were opening them!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

congratulations Katie!!!! I hope your feet are ok, that must have well freaked you out!

Happy crimbo all!!! :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> Gary has gotten me a very awesome pressy this year... Zoo keeper for a day at Chester Zoo (working with the rhinos, horses, wallabies, meerkats, etc)



fantastic! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Had an ok day, Cats are stuffed with Turkey and the Dogs had Xmas dinner too. Everyone liked their presents inc me. Hope you all had a good day,Katie I think the ghost of Xmas visited your viv and made the glass fall out:whistling2: Hope your cuts are ok though


----------



## Amalthea

Hope your poor feet are ok, Katie!!

Gary worked with a friend of mine who works at Chester Zoo to get the pass thingy... Am so excited!!  Roll on March 25th!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

christmas in my house!

After cat nip, they went mad, scooby and tom and zingi, ginger went to sleep! lol.. after going mad, and playing, they fell asleep. 









































































Drunk tom.


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Sorry for the double post but I have something to announce....
> 
> Will and I have just got engaged. Will tell the family in the morning as they'll all be fast asleep now. But had to tell someone, even if you lot don't get it till later/boxing day.:lol2:


Wow Katie - that's fabulous news - I'm very happy for you!! You see I go away for a day and look what happens!!! 

Sorry to hear about the glass accident - hope your feet are OK?



Amalthea said:


> Gary has gotten me a very awesome pressy this year... Zoo keeper for a day at Chester Zoo (working with the rhinos, horses, wallabies, meerkats, etc)


That is absolutely awesome!! You lucky duck you!!!

Well I've just got back from Scotland - left here at 7:30 this morning, but I've had a lovely day with my son and his family and a delicious Christmas dinner, so I'm well happy!!!

Now I'm going downstairs for a cuppa and then I think I'll fall into bed - it's been a long day!!!


----------



## Shell195

Gina cool photos. Eileen glad you had a good day, enjoy your sleep and we will see you tomorrow at some point


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic pics, Gina!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Glad you had a great time, Eileen!!  Long day, I've no doubt... We're heading down to Birmingham tomorrow... BAH!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Great pics Gina! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Well I didn't have a good sleep, kept waking up and have vague memories of battling Barry for the duvet. When I woke up this morning it was on sideways!!! :lol2:

Well I'm off downstairs now cos I've got Chrissy presents to open!!! :2thumb:

What's everyone up to today? I know Jen's in Birmingham - whatch'ya doing there girl???


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

me and el's just lounging today, still in our pj's and listening to F & F chasing each other upstairs......I think progress has been made with them two, they are doing a lot of play fighting, usually instigated by Fidge, he gets on top of him but Fiddle is giving it back, its not getting nasty, and Fidge is licking Fiddle so that's a good sign isn't it? I have had to put Fidge down stairs at bed time tho or they will just be going at it all night! 

And speaking of bed time, Fiddle is on my bed wanting lots of fuss, he's been licking my arm and isn't running away from my hand anymore!!! He does still leggit when you walk around tho, not so much with me but with anyone else, and he hasn't ventured into the living room yet, probably cos he know's that Wiz is down here. I thought I might try to tempt him down with some turkey today as he is still eating upstairs.......

I hope you get good pressies Eileen!


----------



## feorag

I think both cats are making excellent progress Emma! The play fighting is usually very rough between the boys and this is very typical and one of the reasons why I advocate getting 2 boys as they love rough and tumble fun fights! And then a bit of communal grooming afterwards is the norm.

Remember, to a cat that obviously hasn't grown up around people, seeing you walking towards him must be pretty frightening, because of your height, whereas when you are sitting or lying down you are nearer his level and therefore not so frightening. I'm sure he'll get used to it!

Or you could try crawling into the room and see what his reaction is!! :lol2:

Try and tempt him with a bit of turkey and he might make the journey, otherwise start moving his food out progressively.

And I hope I get good pressies, too!! I'll find out soon cos I'm off downstairs now!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Ive now got the giggles imagining everyone at Emma`s house crawling round on their hands and knees:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Wow Katie - that's fabulous news - I'm very happy for you!! You see I go away for a day and look what happens!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the glass accident - hope your feet are OK?



Morning all. Well my feet are much better managed to get all the bits of glass out of them, so just got lots of little cuts, but at least madam is ok. She repaid me picking her up to carry her over the glass by scratching my neck...such a lovely girl when she wants to be.. To be fair the crash had absolutely petrified her you could see that.

Went around to Will's parents for a very late christmas dinner and to give the kids their presents. Good time had by all, his mum seemed pleased about the engagement, wheras his little sister was asking what date we had set and what colour her bridesmaid's dress would be :lol2: we hadn't even asked her at that point :razz:

Emma that's great news about F&F (every time I read that it makes me think of designer bags/perfume for some reason :lol2

Gorgeous pics as always Gina, I won't say what I normally say because I sound like a broken record :razz:

Glad everyone had a fab day yesterday. And Eileen you'll have to let us know what you get


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Glad your feet are a bit better katie! And I'm sure that was a little thank-you scratch on your neck :lol2:

El says I don't need to crawl......I'm not very tall, she's a little bugger :bash:


----------



## Titch1980

we're off to my mum's today 
kids are taking their DS's and cant wait to show them off, lol
abut time my kids had something to show off, we are the poor bunch i our family and its not often they get such things as nintendo DS so will be great for them. 
no sign of ruby so think shes hiding somewhere i the kitc we hik weve heard her meowing on a night and food seems to be going missing from kitchen, lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen Ive now got the giggles imagining everyone at Emma`s house crawling round on their hands and knees:lol2::lol2:


I know! I had the giggles imagining it too!



Katiexx said:


> Morning all. Well my feet are much better managed to get all the bits of glass out of them, so just got lots of little cuts, but at least madam is ok. She repaid me picking her up to carry her over the glass by scratching my neck...such a lovely girl when she wants to be.. To be fair the crash had absolutely petrified her you could see that.


Glad to hear your feet are OK, you were lucky none of the glass got seriously embedded and yes, I bet the crash seriously upskittled madam!!



Katiexx said:


> Went around to Will's parents for a very late christmas dinner and to give the kids their presents. Good time had by all, his mum seemed pleased about the engagement, wheras his little sister was asking what date we had set and what colour her bridesmaid's dress would be :lol2: we hadn't even asked her at that point :razz:


You should worry. My daughter told me that Mollie (my eldest grandchild) had put in her Christmas card to her and her boyfriend "I hope you get married soon"!! Elise said Matt was almost apopletic!! I told her she should worry, she apparently put in her uncle's card (who got married a few months ago) "I hope you have a baby soon". I told Elise that she and Matt got off lightly - Matt'd probably have had a heart attack if she'd put that in their card!!! :lol2:

I got some lovely pressies - the usual choccies (just to make me fatter, but the diet is on hold at the minute) a Senseo coffee maker and loads of different sorts of coffees for it, trainers, t-shirts, PJs, slippers, oven gloves and matching apron covered in cats, a gorgeous oriental type cat phonecharm, glass candle holder, a joke book for the elderly (from my boss, the b*tch!:lol2 and other little bits and pieces, so I'm well happy with myself!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

great pressies Eileen! 

That's good news Rach, at least you know she's in the house! Hope the kids enjoy their ds's, el loves hers :lol2: and so do I!!!!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

managed to get a pic of the kitties next to eachother so you can compare them for size










I can't get over how *cough* fat Fiddle is compared to Fidget, maybe we should call them fatty and finny :blush:


----------



## feorag

:2thumb: Gorgeous - what's the age difference again??? Sorry, forgot!! :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina cool photos. Eileen glad you had a good day, enjoy your sleep and we will see you tomorrow at some point





Amalthea said:


> Fantastic pics, Gina!!!





butterfingersbimbo said:


> Great pics Gina! :2thumb:





Katiexx said:


> Gorgeous pics as always Gina, I won't say what I normally say because I sound like a broken record :razz:



lol thakn you very much everyone!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

There's only a month between them apparently! Fidge looks very slim but he loves his food! and fiddles too!!!!




























:flrt:


----------



## feorag

I can see they're definitely getting on well together now. Fidget will bring Fiddle on much quicker than if he was a cat on his own! :2thumb:


----------



## Flutterbye

Hi everyone, hope you've all had a good xmas!

I thought i'd share some piccies of the girls because im sure they've had a growth spurt!!! Especially Marshmellow (first pic)
They've definatly gained some more weight, coco has stopped growling when someone goes near her while she's eating. 
They're all dozing on my bed at the mo, last time i sat with them sugar was giving them both a wash and trying to get them to play but she's still a bit too big for full on wrestling at the mo so they shy away when it gets a little rough. But its hilarious when marshmellow takes her on she thinks she's invincible that one!



























Have a good new years!

Kim

p.s. I have to say, Coco's pictures never do her justice she is such a stunning cat in the flesh! Camera just doesnt capture all her colours!


----------



## cubeykc

got 2 cats and there litter tray is always clean but they dont stop weeing in the house any idea why? there both male


----------



## Flutterbye

cubeykc said:


> got 2 cats and there litter tray is always clean but they dont stop weeing in the house any idea why? there both male


Marking their territory is my best guess. Are they neutered?


----------



## cubeykc

Flutterbye said:


> Marking their territory is my best guess. Are they *neutered*?


no not yet


----------



## Flutterbye

cubeykc said:


> no not yet


 
ahh i think that may be why then, im sure males are known for spraying (weeing everywhere!) if they're not neutered

i'm sure you'll find some more solid info if you google it or wait till someone who's had experience with male cats replies....


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

cubeykc said:


> got 2 cats and there litter tray is always clean but they dont stop weeing in the house any idea why? there both male



How old are they? Eileen and Shell will be able to give some very good advice for this, can you confine them to one room for now? The Cats protection do neutering vouchers if you are in receipt of housing / jobseekers type benefits. 


kim the kitties are gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Most male cats will start spraying if they aren't neutered by around the age of 9 months, some earlier, some later and some never do - it really does depend on the cats.

You haven't said how old these cats are, but if they are over 6/7 months, then I would say that's why they've started spraying. They're male cats and the hormones are now raging, so they are now in competition for ladies!! So one sprays to say he's top cat, the other comes and smells it (spraying is aggressive marking, compared to facial marking which is friendly) gets an aggressive message and covers it with his urine, which is more or less saying "bring it on"!!

You need to get them both neutered as quickly as possibly and get rid of any smell of spraying, otherwise, even neutering won't stop it.

Wash all the areas where they've sprayed with a biological soap powder (the enzymes in the bio powder "digest" the urine), this will not remove all the smell though, so you need to then spray the area once it's dried with an alcohol based product such as surgical spirit. Anything with alcohol in it will get rid of the smell. I'm sure Shell has mentioned another product that works, but for the life of me I can't remember what it is!

You need to break the habit and you'll never do that if any vestige of smell remains as they will just keep going back to that area and carry on spraying.

With only 2 cats in the house, you've a good chance of knocking this on the head *if* you act quickly enough. However, it doesn't work every time and I can attest to that because I kept a male entire for show purposes and he started spraying at 10 months. I neutered him immediately, but he still sprays!! Some habits die harder than others! Good luck!


Kim - those kittens are looking great and I can see they've grown, although those collars still look enormous!!


----------



## Shell195

Ditto Eileen:whistling2: Maybe I mentioned Cat Urine Odour Eliminator from Pets at Home, that works really well too


----------



## feorag

Yes, that's probably it - I seem to remember you mentioning another alternative to the bio soap powder route! :lol2:


----------



## pebbles

I have one cat called biscuit and he's about 8-9 months old and I have got to say he's not really a sweetie lol. I put a thread on here some months ago about him biting. Well I have had him neutered, which I thought might help calm him down, but noooooo he still likes to attack us. He will come to me now and again for a stroke but not very often. I've always loved cats and I used to have 3 females but he is my first male and probably my last lol.
And this is biscuit


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

he looks like he is plotting to kill you, he really does.......:devil:


Fidge and Fiddle are chasing each other upstairs, they sound like a herd of bloody elephants......


----------



## Shell195

Biscuit is very handsome but yep I agree hes plotting something, reminds me of some of the cats off the film "Cats and Dogs". Why not try him on a course of Zylkene Tablets someone on here has used it with success.You can buy it off the net no need for a vet and its very safe. Ive always found boys to be really soft, never had a nasty one yet


----------



## pebbles

I agree he's thinking which one of us to stalk (he has 4 people to choose from, me, hubby and 2 kids) and attack. He can be loving like I said but not as often as I'd like. The worst is walking up the stairs and he grabs the bottom of my leg, digs his claws in and then chomps on me. 
After saying that he's (at the minute) sitting on a cushion next to me and letting me stroke him.

I will have a look into that stuff to try with him but I am just hoping it's because he is still young and he will get better with age. I'm hoping lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

It's funny, but any female cats we have ever had have all been evil, but F & F are right softies! If Fidge bites I tell him "gently" and he does, bless him.


----------



## freekygeeky

zingi and scooby are goign to the vets on monday, i thought scppby was getting ''better'' but he still is a little odd, so i will take him just incase.
zingi is just getting evil, which isnt him at all.. he needs calming down. so they both be goign... FUN lol..


----------



## feorag

pebbles said:


> I have one cat called biscuit and he's about 8-9 months old and I have got to say he's not really a sweetie lol. I put a thread on here some months ago about him biting. Well I have had him neutered, which I thought might help calm him down, but noooooo he still likes to attack us. He will come to me now and again for a stroke but not very often. I've always loved cats and I used to have 3 females but he is my first male and probably my last lol.


Sorry I think this has nothing to do with his sex - it's more likely to do with the age he was taken away from his mother and siblings - do you know what age he was??

Kittens learn about the acceptable level of biting from their mothers and siblings. It's very natural for kittens to bite each other when playing with each other and their mother - if they bite too hard the mother cuffs them or their brother/sister squeals and the mother intervenes, so they learn what is an acceptable level of biting. If they are taken away at too young an age (6/8 weeks is too young!) they never learn this and so it becomes a problem.



Shell195 said:


> Biscuit is very handsome but yep I agree hes plotting something, reminds me of some of the cats off the film "Cats and Dogs". Why not try him on a course of Zylkene Tablets someone on here has used it with success.You can buy it off the net no need for a vet and its very safe. Ive always found boys to be really soft, never had a nasty one yet


As Shell says you can try him on a course of Zylkene Tablets which will calm him down, but I agree totally with Shell - boys are really soft and I've never had a nasty one either! None of my cats have ever bitten, but they were never taken away from their mothers as I bred them all and they stayed with their mother and siblings until the siblings left when they were 14 weeks old, by which time all lessons had been learned.


----------



## pebbles

When I asked my vet they said it might just be the personality of the cat and basiclly I would have to deal with it.

I'm going to try a new vets next week and see what they say cause I can't have an evil cat around my kids, he has already bit them a few times and made them bleed. Awwww I feel guilty for calling him evil.


----------



## pebbles

feorag said:


> Sorry I think this has nothing to do with his sex - it's more likely to do with the age he was taken away from his mother and siblings - do you know what age he was??
> 
> Kittens learn about the acceptable level of biting from their mothers and siblings. It's very natural for kittens to bite each other when playing with each other and their mother - if they bite too hard the mother cuffs them or their brother/sister squeals and the mother intervenes, so they learn what is an acceptable level of biting. If they are taken away at too young an age (6/8 weeks is too young!) they never learn this and so it becomes a problem.
> 
> As Shell says you can try him on a course of Zylkene Tablets which will calm him down, but I agree totally with Shell - boys are really soft and I've never had a nasty one either! None of my cats have ever bitten, but they were never taken away from their mothers as I bred them all and they stayed with their mother and siblings until the siblings left when they were 14 weeks old, by which time all lessons had been learned.


When my hubby got him the pet shop said he was 8 weeks old (he was with his siblings in the pet shop and they had only just had them come in) I agree with you on the "learning with their siblings" part.

I have tried telling him in a firm voice "No" when he is biting but then he just does a runner and plots his revenge for being told off.

My mom has always had male cats and they have always been sweethearts.


----------



## feorag

So has he always done this since you got him, or is this something he started to do after a few weeks/few months? Like I say it could be that he was taken away from his mother at too young an age or it could be that something has upset him and I've found that when something upsets kittens they never forgot and have problems getting over it, compared to if it happened when they were fully grown cats.

My friend's son and daughter-in-law have a fabulous black cat and he is quite evil. He growls if you look at him and bites them all, but he was only 5½ weeks when she brought him home - far too young, but she was so excited and wouldn't wait, so I think she's paying the price for that now as he is not the cuddly little kitty that she was hoping for!


----------



## feorag

pebbles said:


> When my hubby got him the pet shop said he was 8 weeks old (he was with his siblings in the pet shop and they had only just had them come in) I agree with you on the "learning with their siblings" part.
> 
> I have tried telling him in a firm voice "No" when he is biting but then he just does a runner and plots his revenge for being told off.
> 
> My mom has always had male cats and they have always been sweethearts.


I bet they were 8 weeks old!!! :whistling2:

I had an argument with a guy in a pet shop only a couple of months ago who had a litter of kittens in the middle of his shop that were obviously not even 8 weeks old. He told me they were fine cos they were eating! What a load of cr*p! So I told him and his answer was I've been selling kittens for 20 years so I know what I'm talking about and my answer was and I've been breeding them for 20 years and I know more than you about when kittens are ready to leave their mothers and it isn't at 6 or even 8 weeks old!

A good trick is to be prepared when he comes to you that he's going to bite you and the instant he does, blow in his face. They don't like it - try to get him to see that if he does something you don't like you will instantly do something he doesn't like and he may learn from that.


----------



## pebbles

feorag said:


> So has he always done this since you got him, or is this something he started to do after a few weeks/few months? Like I say it could be that he was taken away from his mother at too young an age or it could be that something has upset him and I've found that when something upsets kittens they never forgot and have problems getting over it, compared to if it happened when they were fully grown cats.


Yeah he's always done it but when he was younger it didn't hurt as much so it was quite funny plus I thought he might be teething (not sure if cats teeth lol) It's not so funny now though. When he goes for my eldest son, my son hisses at him and it does stop the cat before he actually bites him but with me, I don't see him coming I just feel it lol.

Oh another thing I wanted to ask do they go through a chewing stage because he has chewed threw 3 telephones cables, 2 ds chargers, 1 mobile charger and 1 ps3 controller cable. I didn't think cats did that. I have brought him toys but he prefers wires. He's been eyeing up the surrond sound speaker wires latley so when we go to bed or go out I have to shut all the doors in the house.


----------



## freekygeeky

going to butt in feorag... lol
i am taking zingi to the vets on monday due to him becommign quite aggressive in the last 2 ish weeks..
he has always been a freidn cat loves huggles belly rubs, never heard him hiss (aopart fom once at a dog) or scratch. The last couple of weeks he has become aggressive, hissing, anfd scratching... he will onyl sit on laps on his terms... just unlike him compleltly.... dont understand.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Gina was it Zingi who had an accident recently?


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gina was it Zingi who had an accident recently?


nop that was ginger


----------



## feorag

That could just be because the dynamics of the house have changed and his position in the hierarchy is being threatened by the kittens! I must admit it's going on longer than I would expect, but it may have been the catalyst that set it off.

Maybe you should try some of the Zyg...... whatever it was (can't remember how to spell it and haven't time to go back and look).

Pebble, cats do chew (and teeth), but it is usually something they outgrow. You could try buying some citronella oil and wiping it on any visible wires every few days as cats hate the smell of citronella and it should keep him away.


----------



## Titch1980

Well Ruby is still in hiding but is definately in the house (i think)
so just Misty and Kizzy to sort out as Emmaj is very kindly fostering Saffy and Lilly for me, Saffy is still doing this rough play and scaring Lilly, and is going to be getting spayed whilst she is with Emma, will this calm her down?


----------



## freekygeeky

*That could just be because the dynamics of the house have changed and his position in the hierarchy is being threatened by the kittens! I must admit it's going on longer than I would expect, but it may have been the catalyst that set it off.

Maybe you should try some of the Zyg...... whatever it was (can't remember how to spell it and haven't time to go back and look).* 





thanky, its odd though, he was fine, a little stroppy did attack the kittens a little bit, but no aggression.. the last 2 ish weeks, just befoe i went on holiday he was showing aggression, hissing etc towards us humans,. not him at all... he is fine with kittens, its us humans... its odd.


----------



## feorag

Very strange! Everything else is as normal? He's not looking "off colour" or behaving oddly in any other way that would imply that he wasn't well or anything like that?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Very strange! Everything else is as normal? He's not looking "off colour" or behaving oddly in any other way that would imply that he wasn't well or anything like that?



he is fine, eatign ok etc..

just very aggressive..
he wont come for hugles, or strokes anymore, doesnt want to be inside, he sits buy the door cryign if you dont let jhim out, he hisses (which he hasnt ever done before) and goes for you if you try to stroke him... really reall y not like him.


----------



## feorag

Well something's happened to you, although I've not a clue what, but to change his behaviour literally overnight like that means something or someone has hurt or frightened him I'd say - not suggesting any of your family before you think that! Just anyone might have done it, but it sounds like something's happened!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Well something's happened to you, although I've not a clue what, but to change his behaviour literally overnight like that means something or someone has hurt or frightened him I'd say - not suggesting any of your family before you think that! Just anyone might have done it, but it sounds like something's happened!



thats what i thought..he has i think been into someones house recently... could somethign o happened there..

he came home very stressed smelling of old people... and was warm on a cold night..


coudl somethignof happened there which freeked him out for ever?

a lady did say the other week that he had got trapped in her conservitory and tried to bite her, and went ''mad''.. hmm?


----------



## Shell195

Mmmm very quiet on here today:whistling2:


----------



## Titch1980

well Taz went back to the vets today
she still need 1-2 more weeks of cage rest but is allowed on a short walk a day as long as no jumping etc
but she doesnt need another vets appointment


----------



## Shell195

Good news abot Taz did you find Ruby.
Gina cats are very strange creatures and seem to stress really easily
Eileen must be busy today:whistling2:


----------



## Titch1980

she is around, as she is eating at night time i believe 
but she is hiding during the day,ad we havent seen her, i think its all the change
boxes etc, gonna get my bro in law to take her to emma once we have moved as saxon is coming to collect Lilly and Saffy to take to emma tomorrow


----------



## Titch1980

rach1980 said:


> Well Ruby is still in hiding but is definately in the house (i think)
> so just Misty and Kizzy to sort out as Emmaj is very kindly fostering Saffy and Lilly for me, Saffy is still doing this rough play and scaring Lilly, *and is going to be getting spayed whilst she is with Emma, will this calm her down?*


seeing as im ere just thought id bump this question :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Mmmm very quiet on here today:whistling2:


I thought that too!! Came on a couple of times and nothing to talk about and as I had no news to add myself, I went away again! :blush:


Shell195 said:


> Eileen must be busy today:whistling2:


Cheeky!!! :lol2:

Rach, that's good news about Taz :2thumb: Hope you do eventually find Ruby - which will probably be once the house is emptied! 

I couldn't honestly say whether neutering will calm Saffy - it usually does calm an animal down, but she may just have a more playful personality than Lilly. I guess time will tell.

When are you actually moving Rach?


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Me too... Came on a bit, but not much chatting, so haven't hung around *lol*

Bindi has decided to start fetching  She makes funny noises and that's your cue to put your hand down for her to put her pompom into your hand for you to throw!


----------



## feorag

Ah bless her - she's really got her feet under the table now, hasn't she?


----------



## Amalthea

She is amazing!! Looking at her now, you never would know that she was the little pathetic ball of skin and bones we brought home!!! Looking at her old pics really upsets me, but she makes me proud every day.


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe this, Asbo is at the vets now. His breathing was not quite roght last night and this morning its quite laboured. Kept him in to do a chest X ray then will give treatment to him. Ive to ring at 12.30 today to see how he is and to see if hes ready to come home


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> I thought that too!! Came on a couple of times and nothing to talk about and as I had no news to add myself, I went away again! :blush:Cheeky!!! :lol2:
> 
> Rach, that's good news about Taz :2thumb: Hope you do eventually find Ruby - which will probably be once the house is emptied!
> 
> I couldn't honestly say whether neutering will calm Saffy - it usually does calm an animal down, but she may just have a more playful personality than Lilly. I guess time will tell.
> 
> When are you actually moving Rach?


were moving on saturday:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Shell  I hope everything turns out alright... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Shell, sorry to hear about Asbo - any news yet? I hope he's OK!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh no Shell so sorry to hear about little Asbo, fingers & toes crossed (and all of Libby's too) that it's something easily solved. Poor little mite.


Good luck with the move Rach


----------



## reptismail

i have 5 cats marmalade is 5, socks (marmaldes sis) 5, dirty dora (i love that name) is 6, bag puss (a.k.a kitten) 6 and finally sian (mammy cat and also kittens mum) is a whopping 13!!!


----------



## feorag

Any photos? We love cat photos on this thread - in case you hadn't already noticed!! :whistling2:


----------



## JUJU

Why me??? Have found a kitten, tabby and white lovely looking but very dirty and hungry!! Cosying up next to me on the sofa bless. Will be going to vets once opened to have her wanded hopefully she is microchipped, then will phone cat rescue if not! Other Half says no more cats, we already have 3 and can't financially afford another one. She is about the same age as my youngest (4 months) I found her next to a busy main road so no way I was leaving her there, she is beautiful alot more affectionate than mine lol. I'm gonna place ads in the local paper so if anyone comes forward I will be able to point them in the correct direction. Hopefully owner does come along, but looking at the state of her I don't think they will :bash:


----------



## Titch1980

Well my girls Lilly,Saffy and Ruby are on their way to emma's as i type
tis very quiet i our house now


----------



## Esarosa

rach1980 said:


> Well my girls Lilly,Saffy and Ruby are on their way to emma's as i type
> tis very quiet i our house now



Oh you found Ruby, where was she hiding?

Sorry there was no way for you to keep them Rach, I know you must be devastated :grouphug:


----------



## Titch1980

she appeared from under my bed about 30 mins before Saxon arrived
and yep i am, its awful here now


----------



## feorag

I hope you are OK Rach, cos I know this must be incredibly hard for you - glad you managed to find Ruby before it was time to go!!!

Juju - hope the little kitten is chipped, but it doesn't sound very optimistic does it, poor wee thing! I hope someone claims her or, if not, that a good home is found for her!


----------



## Shell195

Poor you Rach have you found anyone for the other 2 yet?
This little stray sounds like an Xmas throwout poor kitty


well everyone I rang the vets at 12.30 but vet was busy, they then rang back at 3.00. the vet was in love with Asbo and let him speak on the phone:lol2: He has a chest infection but after a Convenia inj and some Metacam he is so much brighter.Keep him quiet they said, its near on impossible.Him and Dennis obv had an unfinished game to play so Ive put the toys away for the min so what do they do.......................find my bra and drag it round the floor killing it:blush: His breathing stilll isnt right but he really is so much better.Back on Friday for a vet check(so glad hes insured)
Im shattered as been up since 6.00 am to drop son at hospital for a knee op then home then vets then hospital again then home then vets then home thenback to hospital to pick up son. Im too old for this:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Weve just taken a Cat into the Sanctuary that has been a stray for at least 6 weeks. The cat was taken straight to the vets but it was so matted they couldnt even sex it or take bloods as there was no skin it was so matted. The bloods have come back negative after a full body clip and it turns out to be a spayed female(they could see the scar) Poor little sod, evryone knew about her condition but did nothing for 6 weeks its only because one of our volunteers has just moved to the area she was found that anything got done. Ive not seen her yet and dont even know her colour will post pics when I get them before and after


----------



## feorag

Phew! That's great news Shell, about Asbo. Had me a bit worried there for a moment.

And I'm so pleased you got that cat in - didn't sound very good for any sort of life there - poor wee thing!


----------



## Amalthea

Great news about Asbo!!!


----------



## Shell195

It turns out this stray cat was an entire male they just presumed the scar they found was a spay mark. Anyway hes middle aged and now castrated and clipped down to the skin except his head and feet.The vets said they have NEVER seen a cat in such a matted condition. Poor lad


----------



## feorag

I guess the balls were covered in matted fur at that point then, cos normally they're hard to miss!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

You would have hoped so Eileen as they are usually hard to miss:lol2:


----------



## JUJU

Well stray kitty wasn't chipped. She is more affectionate and well behaved than our 3 (bloody typical, OH wants to hand in our kitten and keep the little stray lol) vet told us she was about 5 months old, so not too young but she is small. Hopefully somebody ansers the ad in our local paper I have placed, but not too hopeful, lookis like dumping season has started. I will be phoning cat rescues around our area in a bit, but I have a feeling they are gonna be full. Looks like trying to sweet talk other half and going more into over drafts every month lol. May contact cat protection explain situation and see if they can help us out with vacc and neuturing costs, don't hold much hope though. Glad to hear Asbo is o.k, love these cats, have you posted any piccies?


----------



## Shell195

JuJu Im sure all the shelters will be full.Im sure your OH will come round to another cat.
Heres some pics of the 2 Nekid Sphynx kittens Ive posted in previous threads
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/226569-dennis-s-cousin-5.html scroll down to near the bottom for pics

It looks like Asbo will be back to the vets later as his breathing is bad again:bash:


----------



## JUJU

They are really lovely, as previously mentioned I think these cats are brill. Sorry to hear Asbo is still poorly : (


----------



## feorag

I think you're right Shell, the kitten is probably a Christmas throwout - no room at the inn!! She may just be lost, because at that age that's about the time people start letting them out and they are brave enough to go out, but if she's thin, then maybe not!

I hope you find her owner or can find space to keep her yourself. I'm pretty certain if you're prepared to keep her CP will give you neutering vouchers.


----------



## JUJU

Have checked with CP and PDSA to see if they can offer any financial help, and because I'm not on any benefits they won't help at all, even though I explained the situation of her being a stray etc. I just really hope she is lost and her loving owner phones when he / she sees the ad in the local paper.................... although deep down I don't think they will :bash:


----------



## feorag

I find that very odd, because my friend had a feral living near her which had kittens and she caught them all, neutered them all and then kept the female at home and it was all paid for by CP.

And her and her husband both have well paid jobs and could have afforded to pay for all that themselves!


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear about Asbo Shell  Sending very gentle cuddles his way.




Well guys I decided to ask Libby what she thought of the idea of getting a siamese as a friend..this was her reaction










In case you can't see (my camera phone is shocking as are my photography skills!) she's chewing the new book Will got me..so guessing she isn't keen on the idea :razz:

Also do you have any recommendations on cleaning the bridge of her nose? She shoves her nose in her food..but she doesn't eat normally she will break a biscuit in half..go onto the next..so her saliva + biscuits ends up sort of mushy and then she ends up with it all over her nose when she goes to eat her half biscuits she's made :roll:

Tried a cloth with some water and it's blooming stubborn.


----------



## JUJU

Hi Feorag, nope they said because we didn't claim any benefits they couldn't help at all, even though I explained I had found her, checked to see if she had a micro chip etc etc. I did call the nantional help line though, may try the local one to me, see if I get anywhere with them. Probably just think I'm after a freebie!!


----------



## Shell195

JuJu try the RSPCA tell them you have found her and will keep her if no one claims her if you can have help with neutering costs.In the Northwest they give a full cost voucher for things like this as it saves them trying to find a space for another kitten


----------



## JUJU

Hi Shell, thanks for the info, will give them a call. Hows Asbo by the way ?


----------



## feorag

Yes, Shell, how's Asbo??


----------



## Shell195

Asbo has been back to the vets today as his breathing was more laboured than yesterday morning. They have given him a different kind of anti-b to run along side the one he is on already, another injection of Anti Inflamm some capsules of a medicine that opens his airways and some Bisolvin powder to help with the congestion.He also has to have cage rest and Baby Karvol drops near his cage. His chest sounds a bit better although it looks worse, he also had a high temperature. They say it is an infection of some kind even though he has no cough,sneezes or discharge anywhere. He may need to be checked tomorrow its up to me to see how I think he is otherwise back on Friday for a checkup.Im so glad hes insured with Petplan as all it will cost me is the £55.00 excess. Nicky the vet asked me to hold him tightly as whenever hes been injected by her and when he had his X Ray he bit her.Living up to his name I see. Ive just been upstairs to our bedroom to see him and hes furious he cant play out although weve had cuddles. Hes eaten loads of food and drank too. Poor boy I hope hes ok. My daughter has just told me shes not touching him anymore as he might die like Mitch did(young GSD) so she doesnt want to love him just in case. Wish I could do the same but I cant as hes such a sweetie. Dennis is horrified he cant play with him and keeps squeaking at the cage door


----------



## Amalthea

That is horrible  Your poor daughter, too... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

You young lady should be out partying:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I am at the inlaws'  Am having to concentrate a bit more than usual on the keyboard tonight, though  Slightly fuzzy Jen!! *lol*


----------



## Titch1980

Happy new year kitty cat people xxxxx


----------



## Shell195

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY LETS HOPE ITS A GOOD ONE :cheers:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

HAPPY NEW YEAR KITTIE LOVERS!!!!! :2thumb:

Oh Shell I'm so sorry to hear about Asbo, I hope he recovers, healing vibes to him and big hugs to you all!

Me and els have come up to wetherby to spend the NY with the ex laws, el's grandad was very poorly again and rushed into hospital last week with breathing problems, luckily he came out on Tuesday the day we came up here. He's got a nebuliser and seems a lot better but he nearly died in hospital.......Anyway, grandma is cooking us roast beef and yorkshire pud later, i can't wait!!!!! how was I a veggie for so long? :lol2:

F & F are being looked after at home by a friend who is house sitting for me, haven't heard anything so no news is good news! 

Mr wibble is not very well, i think his kidneys are bad as his breath smells like wee and his back legs are funny again so he will be straight to the vet when we get home........he has only been eating chicken and rice again for a while so am quite worried tbh................fingers crossed! 

Rach I hope all goes well with the move, am sending you a hug as it must be so hard having to have your pets fostered, but they will be so well looked after.

Juju we NEED a pic of the kitty!!!!!!


----------



## JUJU

Will get pic of kitty this afternoon, she is lovely


----------



## JUJU

When I do get pic, would I be able to email it to someone and they can post it, can't get the hang of posting piccies on forums...... I'm just a complete thicko ha ha ha


----------



## feorag

Happy New year everyone and here's to a happy, healthy, vet free 2009!! :lol2:

Shell, I'm so worried about Asbo - it does not sound good, whatever it is he has to affect him that much at such an early age. I totally agree with you that it is a good job that he's insured, so at least you don't have the worry of vet bills on top of the worry about him!

Rach - good luck for Saturday - I'll be thinking of you moving (and being sooooo glad it isn't me!)

JuJu to can e-mail your picture to me if you like and I'll post it - [email protected]


----------



## Esarosa

Happy new year everyone.

Shell any news on Asbo? How's he doing today?


----------



## Fixx

*Meow?*


----------



## Shell195

Asbo still has laboured breathing. Talking to Roy from Crystal Clear(He has a stand at all the Cat Shows) He went to a funeral yesterday and all the Cat breeders where there and they were saying that there has been a mass outbreak of Bordetella(kennel cough) in the feline world and quite a few breeders have lost very young kittens(2/3 weeks old) through breathing difficulties. The breeder of Asbo shows her Sphynx so I do wonder if this is what he has picked up. Its nothing in adult cats but quite serious in kittens. Have already mentioned this to the vets who said the treatment is the same as what he is on. I just wish his breathing would become easier. He is fed up in a cage but when you let him out he wants to run round and play not be cuddled, poor little man obviously feels well enough to eat and play. I feel dreadful locking him up. Hes back to the vets tomorrow so I will jump up and down at them


----------



## feorag

I know Roy!! Where were you talking to him???

A vet called Danielle Gunn-Moore got funding to test multi cat households for bordetella about 5/6 years ago, when it was first suggested that cats could actually have this as well as dogs. She did a survey on parasites and respiratory viruses in multi-cat household. We were one of the households to take part and she came here to test all our cats! We had to collect faeces samples from each cat, then her and her colleague swabbed mouths, eyes, ears, anuses and took blood samples checking for every known parasite and respiratory virus/bacteria.

She told me that she had found a lot of calici and herpes and also quite a lot of bordetella. Thankfully we tested clear for everything, except Leyla who tested positive for herpes, which was something we'd suspected and that was why we neutered her when she was still young.

It does make me wonder, however, about viruses and how easy or not easy they are to pick up. Herpes virus never leaves a cat, it will always be in its system. activating at times of stress and then going dormant again in 10-14 days, compared to calici which will eventually die off in about 2 years if there is no re-infection. 

Every cat in this household when they came to test, apart from Sorcha, was bred in this house and lived here, unvaccinated, mixing with all our cats, including Leyla, yet none of our younger ones tested positive for herpes?? I found that quite odd!


----------



## Shell195

My friend Jacqui McDerby runs JM International(she imports Franks Pro Gold Cat/Dog Food), her and Roy run Amazing Pet Products along with her daughter Vicky.He was at Jacquis last night and stayed in the spare room(hes not her type and he already has a sort of girlfriend). Vicky used to run a Pro Gold trade stand at all the Cat Shows. If you speak to him tell him you talk to Michelle, Jacqui and Vickys friend on the net. Its a small world isnt it:lol2:

Asbo`s symptoms are congested lungs and and occasionall high temp.No cough, no discharge from anywhere, no sneezing no squits and no vomiting He is very bright at the min and Ive just steamed him as this helps too. Im at a loss as to what else it can be other than Bordetella as they say he has no fluid on his lungs(I worried about FIP) Have you any ideas I can throw at the vet tomorrow??

EDIT Just checked Bordetella on the web and its bacterial not viral so why isnt he responding to antibiotics??


----------



## feorag

Roy always brings a stand to our club show every May and I know the girl who is the "sort of girlfriend" quite well!! :lol2:

I'm now wondering whose funeral he was at - presumably a cat breeder well known in cat circles if there were a lot of breeders there.

I don't know what to suggest about Asbo really. I thought Bordetella was a bacterial infection, but wasn't sure, as I've never come across it before and the fact that it could affect cats was only found out as I was coming out of breeding and showing and therefore not attending seminars etc - maybe it just needs time for the anti-biotic to kick in?? 

The problem with FIP is that, if it's the dry type, it mimics the symptoms of the organ it's infected, so there wouldn't be fluid anywhere - that's the hardest one to actually diagnose, cos the symptoms would be kidney disease, liver disease etc etc. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be that though, as his breeder would surely have had an inkling that she had a coronavirus in her household??? Did his previous home have cats though? Worth thinking that he could have picked something up there???

It must be so worrying for you though!!


----------



## Shell195

His previous owner had a Sphynx off the same breeder but thats all. 
Chi Chi (cats) is the Prefix they are quite well known in the Sphynx world I believe. I am so worried about my little boy as I know how serious laboured breathing can be in kittens. I might see if the vet will give him Oxytet as this appears to be a good one for Bordetella( I know it can make the adult teeth erupt yellow but I dont care)


----------



## Shell195

My daughter ordered a Chinese Takeaway and its just arrived, her fiances Beef fried rice had bits of metal in it so Ive just complained, her answer was does it look like pieces of Pan scourer??????Its not the first time its happened, They are sending a complete new set of meals out(It orig cost £23.10) I hope my 2 sons and OH are hungry as Sophie and Martin wont we able to eat any more food)


----------



## Titch1980

hiya all
well this is probably my final post for a while)maybe a couple of days, maybe a couple of weeks) as today is really busy and tomorrow we are moving and im not sure if the internet is on at the new place. 
just to let you all know, when i go collect keys today i am goin to have to speak to the landlady about maybe getting an outdoor pen so i can bring all my cats back, the kids are so so upset and especially my eldest at the thought of never seeing ruby again, she is feeling sick and wont eat and is having nightmares and has wee'd the bed each night since they went to emma's, if the landlady wot agree my mum and 2 sisters have agreed to have one each at their houses for now having seen how upset the kids and especially felicia are/is. 
so i have had to pm emma and let her know all this and that i need to bring all 3 back, i cant see my duaghter like this and i dont want her to get ill through it, she is terribly attached to both saffy and ruby where as lilly is all for craig. 
anyway i hope you all understand and, i will try and get on and post a little later(i need to come on again today to recieve emma's reply anyway) 
thanks for reading and "see" you all soon
rach xxxx


----------



## Shell195

How sad for you, its amazing how attached kids (and adults) get to pets. Did you find somewhere for the other 2 ?? What about the 2 dogs? I cant remember now who you had found foster homes for.
Good luck with the move, I hope you are online at the new house as we will miss you
Big Hugs to you(((())))


----------



## Amalthea

Poor kids (and you)!!!  I hope you are able to sort it all out asap... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

I feel so upset for your children Rach - I do hope you can work something out so that they can see the cats.

Shell, how's Asbo today?


----------



## Shell195

Asbo has been to the vets today and they are keeping him in and putting him on Oxygen and changing his meds. They promised to give him lots of heat food and love. Fingers crossed they can sort this as Im so worried about him. The house seems empty without him. got to ring at 4.00 for an update


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear he's back at the vets Shell. Fingers crossed that they can sort the poor wee lad out.


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully they are able to make him feel better... Poor lad


----------



## feorag

Fingers crossed that this will help his breathing and the change of anti-b's will make a difference.

Poor wee lad!!


----------



## Amalthea

Here are a couple pics taken on New Year's Eve 























































And I had a couple drinks... Look a bit blurry to me


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

which putty tat are you holding there hun? :mf_dribble:

Oh Shell I hope it's good news for Asbo, you must be so worried, big hug to you!

Wiz went to the vets and he has put it down to an infection again so he's on pills.......while i was there I booked Fidge in to have his spare bits removed, he's going in on wednesday!


----------



## Amalthea

Tis my big little girl, Bindi!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

NO WAY!!!!!! bloody hell she looks massive now!!!!! :2thumb: what a fantastic job you have done with her!!!! :no1: :notworthy:

btw i love her expression in pic 5


----------



## Amalthea

Thank you so much  She's an amazing little girl. She is a fighter and if weren't for that, she wouldn't be here still.


----------



## Titch1980

bindi is looking great, sorry about asbo shell. 
well moving day tomorrow and im shattered almost all the xmas school hols have been spent packing, so moving tomorrow then Craig has to work sunday  but double time so good in a way, so sunday im going to put the kids outdoor toys up and for the first time in 5yrs they can play out whenever they like without worrying about neighbours tell them to shut the f*** up etc, the monday im just going to let them have a day of playing out and back to school tuesday and then from tuesday everymorning before Craig goes to work we will be coming down here to get the old place sorted. so i may not be o until around a weeks time, i think internet is on at new place but gonna be busy busy busy


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

good luck Rach, I hope it all goes well for you and the kids settle, and you get the kitties back near to you, big hug hun!


----------



## Amalthea

*fingers crossed* for ya, Rach!! It'll be lovely being able to let the little'uns play!


----------



## Esarosa

Wow Jen look at Bindi.. She's absolutely blossomed you've done an amazing job there hun.

I agree with Jen it'll be lovely to see the kiddies be able to play and know that the neighbours aren't going to harass them Rach. Fingers crossed for a smooth move tomorrow..well today technically. I know you've got a lot on your plate and moving is stressful at the best of times but try not tolet it get on top of you.

Shell any news on Asbo and how are you doing hun? I know you've mentioned about your daughter and obviously Asbo but how are you handling it all? Lots of healing, positive vibes coming your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Katie  But really it was all her... If she had lost the will like her sister did, she wouldn't be here. It's as simple as that. She's always been a little fighter.  And she thanks Gary and I every day in her own little way...


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, Katie  But really it was all her... If she had lost the will like her sister did, she wouldn't be here. It's as simple as that. She's always been a little fighter.  And she thanks Gary and I every day in her own little way...



You're not giving yourselves enough credit Jen. Not many people would have gone to the trouble you went to, to get (not so) little Bindi out of where she was! She's right to thank you..I wish Libby would thank us..I just get bitten when she wants to 'play'. Will's got her in some nightmarish habits..which I'm trying to correct but then he'll come in from work and still rough house with her with his hand..so you're back to square one all the time.. Thing that really gets my goat is he see's the mess she's made of my hands and arms..and always goes 'aw no baby are you okay'. I absolutely rollock him for playing with he rlike that when she has toys and that it's basically his fault..he says sorry then within ten minutes he's doing it again. I dunno what it will take to get through to him I really dont :bash: She's a complete snuggle bum the rest of the time, and a complete attention whore but when she wants to play she bites..and I can't get through to him. Really stressing me out..any ideas ladys?


----------



## Amalthea

Everybody who meets Bindi falls for her!! But she doesn't like people she doesn't know manhandling her *lol* Gary and I stayed at his parents' house on NYE and Bindi came along... She slept all night under the covers BETWEEN me and Gary.

I still wish that I could have helped Bindi's siblings, as well, though... I just couldn't afford to buy them all...  But I have my little girl here and I love her so much!!

Put something yucky on her hands when she's in a mood?? Prolly a terrible idea, but I don't really know what to suggest... Hmm...


----------



## Esarosa

Tried lemon juice...and every day I think I make a bit of progress but whenever Will is home and interacting with her he just ignores everything I tell him. She won't even allow you to scruff her anymore, she just rolls,bites and kicks..and that is all his doing due to how he plays with her. If she goes to bite/scratch me i just completely ignore her now, get up and move away and don't play with her. trying to scruff her didn't work, saying no didn't work, blowing in her face stopped working as it was happening so often.

He's just a nightmare, and he won't be told. He says he listens and he's sorry then does it again..not sure what it will take for him to go 'oh actually you were right'...sick of it. I just want her back to the way I had got her. He's desperate for a maine ****. told him under no circumstances is a maine **** coming into this house until he learns how to behave around cats, and what is and isn't acceptable..think his family think i'm mad...they just assume the cat should be psychic i think.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:bash: to will is the solution, he needs to play with her with toys!!!! take him to a hypnotist to make his keep his hands to himself! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Bindi looks fab cant believe how much shes grown.

Naughty Libby still biting, the answer is whenever OH plays wih his hands with her get a large ruler and whack him over the knuckles with it if that doesnt work try using it over his head:lol2:

Asbo is still at the vets and is still the same today. The vet will ring me later as I want to chat about nebulising antibiotics to them. Asbos breeders been talking to a vet nurse and this is how they treat chest infections in cats


----------



## feorag

Jen, Katie's right - you aren't giving yourself enough credit! Bindi looks HUUUUUUGE compared to when you first got her and you've done an amazing job with her - she looks fabulous!!

Try rubbing a little bit of orange or lemon scented oil on your hands when you're about to play with her - that'll keep stop her biting your hands and I think Shell's suggestion of the ruler is excellent!! :2thumb:

Shell, sorry to hear Asbo is still at the vets - keep us informed as to how he gets on!


----------



## Amalthea

Awww thanx guys *blush* I like to think most people would have done the same if they'd seen her.

Definitely go for the ruler trick!!

I hope Asbo starts perking up soon, Shell...  Poor little man...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

healing vibes to Asbo, Shell. :grouphug:


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck with the vets Shell, hope they decide to try what the breeders suggested. Very gentle hugs to Asbo too. Oh btw I've just got your email in regards to the preloved advert and lol, oh dear. Doesn't make people from up here look good does it :lol2:


----------



## M.D.B.M

gd thing we arnt planning on staying up here then isnt it darling


----------



## Esarosa

M.D.B.M said:


> gd thing we arnt planning on staying up here then isnt it darling


Yep i'll pm you the reply Shell got now.


----------



## Shell195

*RIP Asbo*

I find this very hard to type. I spoke to the late morning and she said she had re X Rayed him and he had a lot of fluid on his lungs. She told me is was risky to sedate and drain but his breathing was worse so she had no choice. He came through fine but she removed 100ml which was an enormous amount for a kitten. She then answered my underlying fear It was suspected FIP. She said I could bring him home then take him back on Monday to be put to sleep.They kept the surgery open for us but when I got there at 10 past one he was staring to fill up again and sounded awful so we decided to put to sleep as it was the only humane thing to do he had suffered enough.(I couldnt even hang on for lab results to confirm it as he was too bad) They sedated him and he fell asleep cuddled in my fleecy jacket then was given the Euthanasia drug. Hilary the vet said he would have picked the Coronavirus up at the breeders and the stress of changing homes and castration etc would have caused the virus to mutate into FIP. I do not blame the breeder as she wouldnt have known and unfortunately it is very rife in the whole country at the minute although not all carriers of the virus succumb to FIP. Its just one of those things. I am glad to say though that at this point in his illness he was non shedding which means it is extremely unlikely that he could have passed it on to my other cats. We are all gutted as he was such a sweet little man and so cheeky and we loved him dearly. I kept putting FIP out of my mind as its something that I didnt want to hear but I did keep wondering as Im sure Eileen did too. RIP little naked boy everyone who met you fell in love with your charm. We will miss you so much


----------



## Esarosa

Oh god Shell I'm so so sorry hun , I dunno what to say, except you did the best you could as i'm sure your vets did. R.I.P Asbo


----------



## Amalthea

Oh my god!! I don't know how to respond... I think we all loved the little man in our own little way and he meant the world to you. Poor Asbo... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

I feel totally shocked to be honest but I firmly believe I did the right thing for him. If Id waited until the lab results came through he would have been full of fluid again and basically drowning, It was all very peacefull and he went to sleep inside my jacket which is where he loved to be, cosy and warm.


----------



## feorag

Shell, I'm truly gutted for you! 

I wish I could have waved a magic wand and made everything OK, but you are right that I was beginning to suspect FIP, as I was pretty certain the stress of him going off to his new home, back to the breeder, being castrated and then almost straight off to you to you had played some part in his problems, but didn't really want to say so!! 

I'm not going to get into a slanging match about your breeder, but if he'd been one of my kittens I wouldn't have sent him off again so quickly after the castration, given the homing and back again, as I would have wanted to be sure that no viruses were going to be reactivated because of all that stress, so I'd have waited a minimum of the 14 days it usually takes for a virus to reactivate.

Poor Asbo, but you know you did what was best for him - if the lungs were already filling up again, then he would have been having difficulty breathing by the time you got him home.

By the way do you mind if I ask you what makes you think that at this point in his illness he was non shedding? Did the vet tell you that?



Katiexx said:


> Oh btw I've just got your email in regards to the preloved advert and lol, oh dear. Doesn't make people from up here look good does it :lol2:


What's this all about then? I'm from 'up here' and I want to know!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> What's this all about then? I'm from 'up here' and I want to know!



There was an advert on preloved asking for a stud cat for her 6 month old moggy, Preloved | stud kittn/cat wanted in Middlesbrough, England, UK

i asked if anyone had a paid preloved account to get the details or perhaps contact her for me, just so we could let her know that six months was to young, its an old wives tale that they should be bred before spayed, if she was to be responsible she would need to test, that there were too many cats in rescues etc etc.

Anyways Shell emailed her for me and asked 'What are you looking for'

her reply was 

'a bangal boy' (exact spelling and extent of the reply :roll



With FIP, when it's described as shedding? Is that referring to the wet type or something else? When I was reading about it, it mentioned two types, wet and dry, but I don't remember seeing shedding..Or does that just mean contagious? Really sorry again Shell, how's your daughter taken it and have you contacted the breeder to let her know?


----------



## Miranda

Katiexx said:


> There was an advert on preloved asking for a stud cat for her 6 month old moggy, Preloved | stud kittn/cat wanted in Middlesbrough, England, UK
> 
> i asked if anyone had a paid preloved account to get the details or perhaps contact her for me, just so we could let her know that six months was to young, its an old wives tale that they should be bred before spayed, if she was to be responsible she would need to test, that there were too many cats in rescues etc etc.
> 
> Anyways Shell emailed her for me and asked 'What are you looking for'
> 
> her reply was
> 
> 'a bangal boy' (exact spelling and extent of the reply :roll
> 
> 
> 
> With FIP, when it's described as shedding? Is that referring to the wet type or something else? When I was reading about it, it mentioned two types, wet and dry, but I don't remember seeing shedding..Or does that just mean contagious? Really sorry again Shell, how's your daughter taken it and have you contacted the breeder to let her know?


Lol, i dont know about cats but that is pretty amusing!


----------



## Shell195

Hilary the vet has been involved in research for FIP and if you look at Dianne Addys website it also confirms that before cats show symptoms they shed the coronavirus, the shedding then stops as they have full blown FIP so by the time I got him he was just starting to show symptoms(he was always quieter than Dennis and a lot smaller) which hopefully made him none infectious. Yes 2 vets have told me this and one is quite knowledgable about Coronavirus and FIP. I have spoken to the breeder about him and she feels dreadful that she has given us such heartache but it could have happened wherever I bought a kitten from unless it was from an Fcov negative household which I wouldnt want. I do agreee that the stress of all his recent activity was probably a big factor in him mutating the virus into FIP
Sophie has taken it quite well, but I think it helped he was actually at the vets but knowing Sophie it will hit her later. Cats shed the Coronavirus at certain times in the infection and yes this was the wet form which is easier to diagnose than the dry form as this can attack any organ in the body so mimics another condition.


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> With FIP, when it's described as shedding? Is that referring to the wet type or something else? When I was reading about it, it mentioned two types, wet and dry, but I don't remember seeing shedding..Or does that just mean contagious?


Yes, Katie, shedding is when the virus is active within the cat and so the cat is passing it on to other cats.

There are 2 types of FIP - wet and dry. The wet form is when the body cavity (abdomen) or lungs fill up with fluid, which is what happened to Asbo. This is the easier FIP to identify because there is a clear clinical sign. With dry FIP, there is no fluid, the virus 'attacks' an organ and so the clinical symptoms reflect the symptoms from that organ, if you see what I mean. In other words if the virus attacks the kidneys, then the clinical symptoms would be kidney disease or if it attacked the liver then it would be diagnosed as liver disease. Only a post mortem would confirm whether it was indeed a kidney/liver problem or FIP.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hilary the vet has been involved in research for FIP and if you look at Dianne Addys website it also confirms that before cats show symptoms they shed the coronavirus, the shedding then stops as they have full blown FIP so by the time I got him he was just starting to show symptoms(he was always quieter than Dennis and a lot smaller) which hopefully made him none infectious. Yes 2 vets have told me this and one is quite knowledgable about Coronavirus and FIP. I have spoken to the breeder about him and she feels dreadful that she has given us such heartache but it could have happened wherever I bought a kitten from unless it was from an Fcov negative household which I wouldnt want. I do agreee that the stress of all his recent activity was probably a big factor in him mutating the virus into FIP
> Sophie has taken it quite well, but I think it helped he was actually at the vets but knowing Sophie it will hit her later. Cats shed the Coronavirus at certain times in the infection and yes this was the wet form which is easier to diagnose than the dry form as this can attack any organ in the body so mimics another condition.


Sorry Shell, we cross posted (Again)!!

Ah I see! I just wondered because I always thought that when a virus was active it would be shedding. I haven't read up on FIP for a while, but if that's what they say, then let's hope that it's right!

I absolutely agree that it could have happened wherever you bought a kitten because there are so many coronaviruses and only the one that mutates and breeders can never know for sure if they've got it unless kittens die and again, it would have to be a few kittens to be sure it was a serious problem in the breeder's home!


----------



## Esarosa

Thanks for the information ladies. Just been looking at Feline Infectious Peritonitis and Coronavirus Web Site site.

It was the shedding part I couldn't grasp, fingers crossed he was past that stage then Shell.


----------



## Shell195

Coronavirus/FIP is a very confusing disease. When we were Cats Protection(about 4 years ago )we had an outbreak and lost a quite a few kittens out of various litters. We became included in Glasgow Uni research. We tested most cats and found even in litters were some had died littermates had varying titre readings from 0 to thousands and the surviving kittens are still alive today as we stayed in contact with the owners.I think one went on to develop dry FIP and was PTS. We fell out with CP bigtime as they wanted to take the affected kittens and keep them in total isolation from each other after a 200 mile journey for 6 months and do varying tests on them. We said NO as putting them through that stress would have definately tipped them over the edge. We rehomed all remainig kittens to people with no other cats and made sure they were aware of what could happen. That is when we all resigned from CP and made our own Sanctuary. All the kittens with this virus came from a single girl who ran her own rescue who then shouted for help when her 5 litters of kittens she had handreared started to die, she handed over these disgustingly filthy babies plus some other litters and adults that she had crammed in her house. The cats we already had in were never affected by it although we have lost 1/2 in The Sanctuary over the years. I think this is why we have a good understanding of Corona and FIP it was all down to this nightmare and why I stopped fostering. Although my fosters were isolated I didnt want to take any chances with my own cats so it ended there and then. I did hope I would never see FIP again but sadly It has risen its ugly head again


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Shell I am so sorry to hear about Asbo, I don't know what to say as nothing will make you feel any better. Big big hug to you and your family hun.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Coronavirus/FIP is a very confusing disease. When we were Cats Protection(about 4 years ago )we had an outbreak and lost a quite a few kittens out of various litters. We became included in Glasgow Uni research. We tested most cats and found even in litters were some had died littermates had varying titre readings from 0 to thousands and the surviving kittens are still alive today as we stayed in contact with the owners.I think one went on to develop dry FIP and was PTS. We fell out with CP bigtime as they wanted to take the affected kittens and keep them in total isolation from each other after a 200 mile journey for 6 months and do varying tests on them. We said NO as putting them through that stress would have definately tipped them over the edge. We rehomed all remainig kittens to people with no other cats and made sure they were aware of what could happen. That is when we all resigned from CP and made our own Sanctuary. All the kittens with this virus came from a single girl who ran her own rescue who then shouted for help when her 5 litters of kittens she had handreared started to die, she handed over these disgustingly filthy babies plus some other litters and adults that she had crammed in her house. The cats we already had in were never affected by it although we have lost 1/2 in The Sanctuary over the years. I think this is why we have a good understanding of Corona and FIP it was all down to this nightmare and why I stopped fostering. Although my fosters were isolated I didnt want to take any chances with my own cats so it ended there and then. I did hope I would never see FIP again but sadly It has risen its ugly head again


And an ugly thing it is too. 

I just think the worst thing about FIP is the difficulty in diagnosis and the inconclusiveness of the conclusions - even the experts disagree. I know Diane Addy did loads of research at Glasgow and I too sent blood samples to her to include in her research just before I started breeding, but even she didn't agree with all the American research. It's just a minefield.

But I'm so sorry about Asbo, honestly Shell I can't tell you how upset I was to read your first post about the final result! It fair spoiled my day, I can tell you, so you must be in a much worse state!!


----------



## Shell195

TBH Eileen Im still in shock I cant believe hes gone. Poor little boy never even had a proper life I only had him a short while when he started to show symptoms. Its not bloody fair but who ever said life was? Crap start to the new year. The car needs a replacement gear box now after having a new ball joint already fitted after failing the MOT on it. I do hope the year gets better it needs to


----------



## freekygeeky

just saw this post.
im so so so so sorry 
so sorry.

R.I.P little nakkid one.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> TBH Eileen Im still in shock I cant believe hes gone. Poor little boy never even had a proper life I only had him a short while when he started to show symptoms. Its not bloody fair but who ever said life was? Crap start to the new year. The car needs a replacement gear box now after having a new ball joint already fitted after failing the MOT on it. I do hope the year gets better it needs to


You are so right Shell - crap start to a new year - I just hope it does get better for you!!


----------



## Shell195

Hello everyone hope you are all having a good day.Very quiet here today as Steve has borrowed a car and gone to see his family in York. Dennis is missing his friend and is pouncing on the other cats heads but only Purdy will play with him at the minute. He keeps stealing the sponge out the bathroom and racing round the house. I had a crap sleep last night as everytime I heard an odd noise I kept checking Dennis was breathing Ok. I think it was all in my mind as he was fast asleep in the middle of us and breathing normally.When I touched him he purred very loudly


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw hun, have another hug! I have been child minding this morning as my sis and best mate went to the gym, then i did a buffet of all the food that needed eating lol.......and am also sorting out my kitchen cupboards.....but got bored, so have popped on here for a bit........

the two F's slept on my bed last night with me, Fidge stayed on the other pillow but every time I woke up Fiddle was in a different place on the bed.....he has started following me now when I'm mooching around upstairs, bless him! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

My family have all gone now!! Yeh!!! :2thumb: I miss them so much and I love it when they come, but they so disrupt my life - I get nothing do as I dance attendance on them and have to go out with them and do things with them, that when they go, I love it too!!! :lol2:

Why is it that when adult sons and daughters, who often are married with children of their own, instantly revert to children again as soon as they set foot in their childhood home and sit on their *rses waiting for mother to do everything?? Wish I knew! 

Anyway, Elise and Matt left at nearly 1:00 and Iain, Shirley and the girls left at about 2:30 and Barry and I sat for an hour just chilling!! Now he's watching football and I'm back on my computer catching up on all sorts of stuff that's been going on while I was away!

Rach, I know what you mean about the panicking thing - I become almost neurotic about my cats immediately after I've lost one in case another one is going to take ill, so I sympathise.

Emma, Fiddle sounds like he's really settling in well now and obviously he's bonded with you which is excellent!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> My family have all gone now!! Yeh!!! :2thumb: I miss them so much and I love it when they come, but they so disrupt my life - I get nothing do as I dance attendance on them and have to go out with them and do things with them, that when they go, I love it too!!! :lol2:
> 
> Why is it that when adult sons and daughters, who often are married with children of their own, instantly revert to children again as soon as they set foot in their childhood home and sit on their *rses waiting for mother to do everything?? Wish I knew!
> 
> Anyway, Elise and Matt left at nearly 1:00 and Iain, Shirley and the girls left at about 2:30 and Barry and I sat for an hour just chilling!! Now he's watching football and I'm back on my computer catching up on all sorts of stuff that's been going on while I was away!
> 
> *Rach, I know what you mean about the panicking thing - I become almost neurotic about my cats immediately after I've lost one in case another one is going to take ill, so I sympathise.*
> 
> Emma, Fiddle sounds like he's really settling in well now and obviously he's bonded with you which is excellent!!! :2thumb:


Ahem Ahem has Rach lost a cat too?:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ahem Ahem has Rach lost a cat too?:whistling2:


Ooops!!! :blush: Senior moment I'm afraid. You know the older I get the worse I get about names. My daughter has corrected me half a dozen or more times over the last 4 days for calling her anything but her actual name. I've called Mollie, Megan (my boss's daughter!) more times than I've called her Mollie over the 4 days too! However, I did tell her it was better than when I had both of them and I said "come on Moggan and Mellie, let's go!! :lol2:

Now I sympathise with my long dead elderly aunt, who always called me either my daughter's name or my cousin's name and vice versa once she was in her 60s!! I'm there myself now!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Even I get senior moments


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

and me and i'm not even 40 yet.......there's no bloody hope :lol2:

clearing cupboards is so BORING!!!!! I've got a whole box of out of date meds to take to the chemist.......:blush:

I have 21 vivitonin (dog meds) that don't go out of date for ages, do you think it's worth asking if anyone could use them? or shall i take them to the vets?


----------



## Amalthea

I call them blonde moments  Am only 25, so I don't think I could get away with calling them senior moments!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> My 17 year old son has moved back home so now I need to think how to get rid of the annoying lodger in his room MmmmmmSteves department I think.:whistling2: Hes just gone off to get some new parts for the washer that now wont spin I could really do without this.I actually like doing washing, it smells so nice when clean.I know im sad arent I?:lol2: Weather was bad all night but now its quite calm but very grey looking. Feel fed up today but not sure why


 You.....like....doing .....laundry? Oh joy.:flrt: I thought I was the only one:notworthy: Everytime I tell someone I do laundry and enjoy it, I get funny looks. Taking in washing would be the most enjoyable career I could possibly have if I didn't need to iron it. And I have just the machine to do it with too cos it's a heavy duty thing used in nursing homes which takes a whopping 9kg load <drool>


----------



## Amalthea

I love the smell of fresh laundry (especially sheets when you climb into a fresh bed) and the smell of ironing, but I can't be bothered doing either (and don't iron... ever... Gary does it) *lol*


----------



## fenwoman

That damn cat!!!!
I have a feral cat which comes in in the evenings. I use the word 'have' in the most loosest terms.
He comes in and eats, hissing and growling at everyone the whole while. However over the last few weeks he is getting braver. I can now touch and stroke him and he will happily come into the house itself and not just the scullery where the cats get fed.
This evening he had his dinner with the other cats, all fine no fighting. Then he came and sat with me in the living room while I ate my dinner. Pork chop, swede, carrots, mashed spuds and gravy.
The fire was lit and he was relaxed. So I trimmed the fat off the chop and gave it to him which he ate. Minutes later he is rolling about on his back showing me his tummy. 
I finished my dinner, offer him the remaining mashed spud, gravy and veg which he turns his nose up at, so I take the plate to the scullery for my own cats to lick clean. I come back into the lounge and Bertie is on the back of the sofa all tippiy toes wanting a fuss. So I talk to him and stroke his head. He purrs and purrs and then.......................flipping explodes. I ended up with blood running down one arm and my hand as a fang was driven into my palm and his front claws raked right through 3 layers of clothes to slash my arm.
I'll have to buy myself another bottle of hydrogen peroxide as I used to much of the stuff to splosh over the scratches and bites he inflicted. I mean, what gives?
I managed to catch him and confined him overnight in the summer last year and took him to the vet to be castrated. Since then I saw him occasionally with him becoming braver and braver. However, he is so unpredictable that he scares me. One minute he is fine, the next he will attack one of my lot or give it to me with both barrels with no prior warning. He will be purring one second, then scratching and biting the next. He walks about purring and wanting to head butt my legs or weave in between my feet like any normal affectionate cat and yet, there is 'something'. I rarely bend down to stroke him as to be frank, I would not be surprised to get my face slashed. So what gives?
Ideas from more experienced cat people would be most welcome. He doesn't come in during the day, jis choice, but in cold weather comes to eat before wanting to be out again. However he will walk about hissing and growling at everyone. He even hisses and growls while he is weaving my feet and purring.But his touchiness is upsetting the other cats and I daren't let little Tabitha (previously Tabby) out of the dog cage in case he has a go at her. If only he was a dog I could handle it but pack heirachy and dominance training has no effect on cats.


----------



## Shell195

Can you empty capsules of Zylkene in his food, someone on this thread tried it and it worked by calming him down. You can buy them off the net or the vets about £15 for a box . Weve 2 cats at the sanctuary like this one is that bad hes put 2 people in hospital.We never stroke Gizmo now even when he rubs round your legs, he comes and goes as he pleases and just gets put to bed at night time


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i don't know what to suggest! maybe he hasn't forgiven you for his trip to the vets.......little bugger!


----------



## feorag

And neither can I, I'm sorry to say. I've never come across this behaviour (thank goodness), but Shell deals more with strays and ferals than I do, so I bow to her superior knowledge in that department!! :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

sounds liek zingi... he has turned like this, and ist been advised we use teh spray aor the tabkets.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Can you empty capsules of Zylkene in his food, someone on this thread tried it and it worked by calming him down. You can buy them off the net or the vets about £15 for a box . Weve 2 cats at the sanctuary like this one is that bad hes put 2 people in hospital.We never stroke Gizmo now even when he rubs round your legs, he comes and goes as he pleases and just gets put to bed at night time


 The problem is that I feed all the cats with tinned food at night in order to get them all indoors for the night. The tins get emptied into a huge enamel dish. I don't think he would eat anything I'd doctored in his own dish as he is so used now to sharing.
I'm hoping he'll get better the more he comes in and interacts with me. I am trying to watch his mood before I stroke him but still stroke him. Last week he attacked poor old Mr Wiggins for no reason but as I was at the time carrying a washing up bowl of water oput to the dog room my first instinct took over and I heave the lot over them both which shocked him and Mr Wiggins who calmed down right away and enjoyed the fuss of being toweled dry.
Tonight, I suppose my mind wasn't 100% on watching him and he snagged me. I told him to get out immediately and opened the back door and he left. I really don't know how to handle it. I mean, do I ignore it? Do I avoid him? Do I tell him off? What?
At least the bowl of water helped stop him giving poor Mr Wiggins a hiding. None of my cats are aggressive. Sure there is the occasional gruminess, or Dixie telling the others to go away (she is a diva) but no actual fisticuffs with tooth and claw and none of mine would dream of biting or scratching me.
It's taken me 2 years nearly to get him to actually come in the house so I won't give up easily, however, unless I see some kind of change over the next 6 months, sadly I have to think about whether I can keep him or allow him in as I have the other cats and of course myself to think of. I'll be no good to anything or anyone if one of his teeth or claws hits an artery.
I forgot to mention that he isn't always aggressive. It is totally unpredictable, a bit like cocker spaniel rage syndrome. Fine one minute and spitting angry the next which is the bit which makes it all the more scarey. If he was simply a nasty bugger, I wouldn't pet him.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

what about a water spray bottle? if you manage to catch him in the act of being a bully you could squirt him?


----------



## Shell195

Mmm what about a water spray?? Or a trip to the vets for a TARDAK injection(anti male hormone) It turns them into pussycats.Monthly injection and usually only need 1 or 2 of them.It alters the brain receptors we usually give them to Mature Tom cats that have been newly castrated as it helps the hormones settle down. Depends if you can catch him I think. Try hissing at him when he starts to look twitchy same thing as growling at dogs or slap a newspaper on a table they hate the noise. Its very hard with cats and is trial and error. Snopy at The Sanctuary was like this so stayed as a longterm cat but then after a couple of Tardaks decided to turn into a Pussy cat and moved into my friends house with her cats.


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> what about a water spray bottle? if you manage to catch him in the act of being a bully you could squirt him?


 I could buy some water pistols and have them to hand in each room but I wouldn't want to do this if it destrpyed his trust in me completely and put back nearly 2 years of work with him. As I say, if he was a dog, I'd know exactly how to handle the situation, but scruffing, pinning and snarling into his face won't help at all. Hence me pussyfooting about and not being sure what to do for the best.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Mmm what about a water spray?? Or a trip to the vets for a TARDAK injection(anti male hormone) It turns them into pussycats.Monthly injection and usually only need 1 or 2 of them.It alters the brain receptors we usually give them to Mature Tom cats that have been newly castrated as it helps the hormones settle down. Depends if you can catch him I think. Try hissing at him when he starts to look twitchy same thing as growling at dogs or slap a newspaper on a table they hate the noise. Its very hard with cats and is trial and error. Snopy at The Sanctuary was like this so stayed as a longterm cat but then after a couple of Tardaks decided to turn into a Pussy cat and moved into my friends house with her cats.


 aha. Tardaks. I might just try that one. Will ask Dave (the vet) tomorrow when I take Tabitha in for a check up.
I think that part of the problem is that he is a fully mature tom cat of at least 2 years before I managed to catch him and enclose him in a dog cage overnight before making a begging pleas to the vet next monring asking please to let me bring a cat in for a castrate without an appointment. Luckily I'd mentioned him and told them that if I caught him one night I'd make the call next monirng and they agreed to slot him in. This was over 6 months ago but I suspect he has got ingrained tomcat-y bad habits. I'll certainly ask about the tardaks. Heck what have I got to lose?
I may also try water pistols but before that I'll hiss at him or tell him "noooooo" in a deep growly voice to show I don't approve.
I'll catch the beggar alright. I'll have everything ready, then lull him into a sense of tranquility and scruff and plonk him into the carrier quick smart and hope my wounds are only superficial :lol2:
I'll get a load of sticky plasters and a new bottle of hydrogen peroxide tomorrow on my way home, in readiness.
Thank goodness for spot on wormers is all I can say cos I don't think he'll just open and swallow like my lot do.


----------



## Titch1980

hello 
just a quickie to say the telephone/internet co have messed up so i wont have phone or net for a couple of weeks at least 
so if you dont see me thats why
am atm sisters at the min as i have washer either so needed to order a washing machine and a dryer from catalogue. 
anyway will be back as soon as i can.
hope everyone is ok, and so sorry shell hun big big hugs from us.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi Rach, it's good to hear from you! I had no internet for four weeks when I moved, but actually it did make me get on with un packing boxes :lol2: take care!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

fenwoman said:


> I could buy some water pistols and have them to hand in each room but I wouldn't want to do this if it destrpyed his trust in me completely and put back nearly 2 years of work with him. As I say, if he was a dog, I'd know exactly how to handle the situation, but scruffing, pinning and snarling into his face won't help at all. Hence me pussyfooting about and not being sure what to do for the best.



yeah I see what you mean there......Tardak might be the best solution for him then.


----------



## Nat

I have a psycho kitten who has worked out how 2 do rolly pollys lmao x


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

OMG FIDDLE has come DOWNSTAIRS!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Great News he must be feeling more confident :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That great news Emma - he's really settling in now then!!!

Rach, I know you're probably never going to see this, cos by the time you get back it will be buried pages away, but it was good to read your post and I hope the move went OK!


----------



## groovy chick

Do any of you guys know how much roughly i should be paying for a pedigree blue british shorthair?? I have emailed some breeders in Scotland and one has come back to me. They are asking for £450 a kitten. Do you think thats a fair price??


----------



## Esarosa

Depending on breeders I've seen prices from about £250-500..(price varies depending on breeder, bloodline, show quality/pet quality, whether they can be used for breeding etc.) Majority i've seen were around the £350 mark to be honest.


----------



## groovy chick

Yeah most of the ones ive seen have been about £300 - £350. I think ill maybe email the other breeders and hopefully one will get back to me


----------



## feorag

It depends on the breeder and the area and the specific cat/colour you want. British Blues are very popular (courtesy of the Sheba advert - so are British silver spotteds courtesy of the Bacardi Breezer advert!!!) and so breeders can often charge more for that colour than they can for the more boring colours. Also area plays a part, for instance most people in the north east don't have the money that people in the south east have, so prices can be lower in 'poorer' areas. Personally as an ex breeder myself I wouldn't pay more than £350 for a pet pedigree cat - and if I was still breeding I would even be charging that now, but it does depend on whether you are determined to have that particular breed and that particular colour.

Katie is right that the price will rise with a lot of breeders if you want to breed the cat or show it. Again I didn't differentiate pet/show/breed quality, because to me all my kittens were first and foremost pets and I hated the thought that if it didn't win at a show or breed successfully it might be devalued in the owner's eyes, so all my kittens were pet kittens. Although some were shown successfully and bred successfully, I didn't personally think it warranted charging the new owners more, but not every breeder is like me!

I had a friend in Edinburgh who bred British for years (I don't think he does now) and produced many blues, but I'm absolutely certain there's no way he would charge £450 for a kitten.

If you are prepared to travel, then contact other breeders and 'shop around'. On the GCCF website here Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy you can find a list of cat clubs which have websites - most cat clubs will have lists of breeders and most of them run kitten lists, where breeders will advertise if they have kittens ready. 

However, not all breeders do this, because some clubs charge a fee for the service, so don't be confused into thinking that if a breeder isn't on that list they're no good and vice versa, that because they're on the list they are good - if you get my meaning. I advertised kittens on my breed club site until the club started charging. As a member of the committee at that time I objected to charging breeders for this service, as I thought it was a service the club should offer its members free, so as a point of principle I stopped advertising my kittens through the club at that point.

If you want any more help in trying to locate a breeder I can make some enquiries for you?


----------



## Amalthea

Ruth just posted this on FB (hope it works) and I thought you'd like to see it... Bindi is at the pink bowl and Pippa at the grey.

Log in | Facebook


----------



## Shell195

Aaah bless such pathetic little things. So sad about Pippa but Bindi looks really good now, its hard to believe she ever looked like this. Well done Jen:2thumb: What ever happened to the rest of the litter?


----------



## Amalthea

I don't know...  They were just sold on and the owner of the shop doesn't take any personal details (even though you are supposed to). If I knew where they were, I would have contacted the owners and let them know about Pippa and Bindi.

I really can't believe how I sound on that video!! *lol* Yuck!


----------



## feorag

:sad: I can't see anything cos I can't log in - I'm not a member of Facebook!


----------



## Amalthea

I don't know how to save the video, either...


----------



## Shell195

Ive only got a FB a/c as my daughter did me one, dont use it really though. I thought the American accent was you Jen :whistling2: You sound fine hun, I always sound like a really scouse man I hate my voice:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah that was me... *lol* Ruth mutters something quietly at the very beginning... Then just me 

Lou is sitting in my lap begging for love, cuz he is so love starved!! Never given any lovin's at all, ya know...


----------



## groovy chick

Well if im being completely honest the blue bsh was my second choice and i did think £450 was a bit steep. My first choice was the Russian Blue. I have found 3 russian breeders in Scotland. 1 said it would be up to her cats if she had any kittens this year, the other 1 said she had a boy available straight away but when i explained we were getting a 2 storey extension built at the time and ideally i was looking for 1 at the start of the year she never got back to me. I had a look at the link Eileen and found russian breeders 1 in Carlisle and 1 in Hexham, which is about a 250 round trip but that would be ok. Ill send them a email and see if they get back to me.


----------



## Shell195

still trying to find out how to save video. I give up I will ask Steve when he comes back from work


----------



## kailogan

im darkangel (kailogan oh) im thinking of doin a pc course on web building , as now im not sure to keep doing IT courses,


----------



## Amalthea

I have been trying to save that video for a while now, Shell... Am totally confuzzled!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

The Carlisle one will be Jennifer Fleming at Aspatria, who has been breeding Russians for many years. The Hexham ones I'm presuming will be the Phillips, who actually live in Haltwhistle, which is a little further west than Hexham. I've known Jennifer for many years, but only know _of_ the Phillips. Actually I've just received their membership renewal for the club I'm secretary of, but when she filled her application in to join, she was breeding Bengals, so I didn't even know they were breeding Russians.

Did you try Elizabeth Stark in Glasgow? She's been breeding Russians for as long as I've been breeding Somalis and we always had a good old chinwag at cat shows?

As far as British are concerned, Helen Davenport (sometimes calls herself Davenport-Willis, as her husband's surname is Willis) lives less than 5 minutes from me and breeds British cat, but as I don't go to cat shows now (apart from the one I help run) I don't see many of these people nowadays, so I don't know if she's still breeding or if blue is one of her colours, but you could try her.

I can ask my friend in Edinburgh if he knows of any British Blue breeders around. Like I said I'm sure he stopped breeding British a few years ago, but here are one of 2 litters of blues he had back in 2004 when I went to live in his house for a week to look after his animals when he went on holiday.


----------



## groovy chick

Eileen they are gorgeous :flrt: Yes its Jennifer Fleming that i mailed in Carlisle and its the Philips in Hexham. I did try Elizabeth Stark but it was her that said it would be up to her cats if she had any kittens. Maybe i should try her again. Shes only like 20 mins from me.


----------



## feorag

I don't think Elisabeth is a 'prolific' breeder. I think she kind of breeds with the same attitude that I did - one queen, one litter per year, which is why she may be saying that it's up to her cats whether she has kittens or not! 

When I was breeding, my queens only ever had 1 litter per year, whereas some of the more 'ambitious' breeders would have 2!

You could always ask her to keep a note of your number and contact you if she knows she's going to mate up a queen - if you think you might get a Russian in the next 8 months or so (bear in mind queens gestate for 2 months and then the kittens have to be 13/14 weeks before they can sell them, so there's a 5 month *minimum* waiting time from a queen being mated) maybe you'd be prepared to wait?? In the meantime you can look at other breeders and indeed other breeds?

The Phillips living at Haltwhistle isn't too far for you. Only about 1½/2 hour run if they have kittens.

Is it specifically that blue colour which is attracting you or the personality of the cats? Russians are quite different in personality to British. It's just that if it's the colour, you could also consider a blue burmese or a blue oriental - again very different in nature to the British and the Russian, but fabulous pets!


----------



## Shell195

My Ex mum in law had Blue Burmese they were gorgeous but had long memories and if you pointed at Sutika she would follow you round and ambush you...Ouch. My Ex hubby has an Oriental Blue and he is a nutter he jumps at the wall when playing or the TV and has knocked himself out a few times.He is VERY vocal whereas my Oriental Lilac girl is not(sadly)


----------



## feorag

Yes, that's the difference between the breeds all right! I told you I once was at my friend's house and one of her Burmese was sitting on knee - she was a chocolate tortie, built like a battleship with a real Burmese evil look! I looked at her and said "My God, you're ugly" and she looked straight at me with a poisonous expression, jumped off my knee and never ever sat on it again!

Having said that Briagha, my Havana, had a very long memory and never forgot if anyone upset him! He would just wait for his opportunity to get them back - and he did! LOL!! I _loved_ it!!!


----------



## Shell195

That Eileen is why I love Oriental breeds:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I can't believe how much Bindi has come on, she looks so awful in that vid, all bone! and poor Pippa too, bless her.

Eileen those kittens are so cute! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I can't believe the difference in her, either, and I've watched it happen *lol* Looking at her old pics and that video just doesn't look like my little girl to me.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That Eileen is why I love Oriental breeds:flrt:


Me too! :2thumb:



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Eileen those kittens are so cute! :flrt:


They were 1 of the 2 litters in the hall all British Blues, one litter 9 weeks old and the other one 12 weeks old.

These were the 6 week old ones in the living room - one chocolate colourpoint and 2 fawns




























And these were the babies in the quiet front drawing room - just 4 weeks old a mixture of chocolate, colourpoints and a tabby like mum.



















Then there was Jasper the 6 month old Burmese boy that he was running on to be a stud who slept every night in bed with us and plagued the hall kittens lives! 

Then there were the 2 German Shepherds, Rommel and Merlin and Wee Morag, the 18 year old almost-blind Maltese.

Then there were the 23 outside cats and 28 chickens!

This was what greeted me when I walked into the hall the following year for my 'stint'



































And yes, I finally converted him to Somalis!!!

No prizes for guessing I was in my element looking after them all!!


----------



## Nat

Oh My Good god!!! Im in kitty piccie heaven!!!:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Green eyed monster rearing its head, Eileen!! *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

just randomly.. if anyoen is local.. me and my dad ahave fallen in love with a cat at our local woodgreen..

STUNNING.. amaing cat..

definatly a yob! lol.









*Kimber (40214)*
*Age: 7 years old *
*Sex: Male*
*Breed: Bengal *
*Location: Heydon Shelter*
Kimber is a Bengal cat who unfortunately lost an eye due to an accident. He was abandoned by his original owner, and is now looking for a new home. As with all oriental cats Kimber can be vocal, however, he enjoys a fuss and being stroked. We are unsure how he would be living with children or dogs, but he hates other cats! He would need a rural home, ideally with no cats in the area.

If you think you can offer Kimber a new home, please contact the Heydon shelter on *08701 90 90 99. *


----------



## groovy chick

Eileen omg all they pets thats my idea of heaven :flrt: I am going to send Elizabeth Stark my contact details, im not really in any rush then hopefully if she has any litters ill be able to get one


----------



## feorag

Yes, do that and tell her you've 'spoken' to me, she'll hopefully remember me and my Somalis, cos she always liked the Somalis too!

I hate to have to say it, but I'm not very happy about Woodgreen rehoming that Bengal. The Bengal is such a specialised breed, I think they should have contacted the Bengal Breed Rescue to ask them to help rehome it. Actually my personal opinion is that any rescue should contact the breed rescue about any pedigree cat they get in (hope I'm not stepping on your toes here, Shell, but it's something I do feel strongly about - and particularly where breeds like Bengals are concerned)


----------



## Shell195

Totally agree Eileen, the only time we have taken in Pedigrees and rehomed them is when the breed rescues were full. I think weve rehomed 8 Persians,2 Siamese 2 British, 2 Abys and 1 Havanna(in over 15 years) and that was because the breed rescues had no room and we did. Pedigree cats dont adapt well to shelter life and get depressed so I used to foster them until we found amazing homes. A lot of Pedigree cats need specialist care/homes especially Bengals. I love the way he needs a rural home with no other cats in the area...............surely he really needs an indoor home:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen gorgeous pics but no mention of the beautiful Rex babies I see:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

more kitty pics!!!! :flrt: the pic of the kitten asleep across the back of the couch is so sweet!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen gorgeous pics but no mention of the beautiful Rex babies I see:whistling2:


Yes, there was! I said this was the sight that greeted me when I walked into the hall one year later to look after them all! I just didn't say 3 Rex kittens, that's all.

And thank you for agreeing with me about pedigree rescue. Even the Blue Cross always contact the Somali Cat Club for help if they get any Somalis in.

And I certainly think a problem Bengal needs a specialist home and if he fights with other cats, then he shouldn't be in any outside environment for the sake of the other local cats quite honestly! Nobody can say there are no cats in their area because of the distance cats will roam from their homes - that's nothing short of ludicrous - sorry Gina!!


----------



## Esarosa

Do any of you ladies have any experience of Balinese cats? Still looking into getting a friend for Libby and i'm in love with siamese..though Will isn't 100%. I think as they are short haired, he likes his fluffy cats :lol2: Anyways I've been looking at the Balinese as i've heard they have a similar nature to the siamese but with a slightly longer coat. Just wondering if anyone had met them first hand, and had any opinions on them? (presuming the ladies who used to breed and show will know).


----------



## freekygeeky

*Zingi Tom and Scooby in the garden!*

Scooby and Tom's first time out in the garden!

Tom escaped... and scoob was scared, lol apart from that, they had fun. Very difficukt to photograph as graham (my OH) found out! here are the best ones!















































hope you like!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

great pics chic! they look like they are enjoying themselves! 

has anyone ever tried this?

katpak | The disposable cat toilet

my sis sent me the link.....interesting! although it doesn't really bother me washing the tray out as we use oko + and it doesn't smell.


----------



## Amalthea

That katpak thing looks pretty awesome! Would be great for pregnant ladies, as well.

Looks like the kittens had a great time in the back yard!!


----------



## Shell195

Wow Gina excellent photos, they look like they had a great time:2thumb:

My only experiance with balinese was one poor old girl we had in as an unwanted pet, she was very sweet but oh so timid but I dont think this is usual for the breed. I believe them to be a more refined version of the Siamese. Less noisy more gentle etc. I think Eileen may know more about them though


----------



## feorag

Well I've never had a Balinese, but I've met a few and they are just a Siamese with long hair - in the same way as a Somali is just an Abyssinian with long hair. They are bred in the same way as a Somali and so outcrossing to Siamese is often done, so all Balinese will have siamese behind them too, which means you will get the same characteristics in a Balinese that you get in a Siamese. I would love one, just because I love the Siamese temperament and personality, but have always preferred long haired animals.

Not many of them around though Katie if you were looking for one. Sue Pyrke had a Balinese female (she breeds under the Bane prefix in Darlington) a few years ago, but she was concentrating more on Selkirk Rexes, so I don't know if her Balinese is still breeding.

Gina those photographs are excellent - especially the racing away ones!! I think Graeme did well to get them!!


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> great pics chic! they look like they are enjoying themselves!
> 
> has anyone ever tried this?
> 
> katpak | The disposable cat toilet
> 
> my sis sent me the link.....interesting! although it doesn't really bother me washing the tray out as we use oko + and it doesn't smell.


woudl be very expensive though!! my kitens go to the loo 3/4 times a day... each.. eeek... expensive!



Amalthea said:


> Looks like the kittens had a great time in the back yard!!


lol was scarey, the road is very close and little oen just dont understand like the older ones.



Shell195 said:


> Wow Gina excellent photos, they look like they had a great time:2thumb:


 hehe! they sure did.



feorag said:


> Gina those photographs are excellent - especially the racing away ones!! I think Graeme did well to get them!!


hehe!! thanky



arent they gettign big?!


----------



## feorag

Yes they are, but those collars still look huge!!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes they are, but those collars still look huge!!! :lol2:


lol! they do dont they!! they were all tided up, so the hanging bit wasnt hanging.. but they somhow undid it! lol..
seriously though they are gettign huge, just abotu cant carry both now.. eek ..(t the same time)


----------



## Amalthea

My Mom sent me a collar for Bindi, cuz I couldn't find any small enough in the UK *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> My Mom sent me a collar for Bindi, cuz I couldn't find any small enough in the UK *lol*


lmao!!! serisouly the lack of small ones is crazyyy!!

good job i did decide to put them on, tom escaped and could of been found by a randomer at east they know where he lives..


they are gettign microchipped soon.. feb!! and tje snip!!


----------



## Ragmoth

I could kill my kitten. He robbed my salmon that was for dinner off the worktop, we had to have chicken instead. The kids weren't impressed!! Bladdy cats.


----------



## Amalthea

It really is ridiculous how few tiny collars there are in the UK!! I always buy collars when I go home, cuz Kallie is only a small cat, as well.

*LOL* Oh the joy of being owned by kitties, eh, Ragmoth?


----------



## Ragmoth

Oh yes, joys indeed. I buy the cats a small tuna steak once every few weeks, its obviously not enough. lol


----------



## Nat

Is it normal for a cat to revert to kitten'ness after being spayed??? lmfao!!
Think the tune...."spider cat, spider cat, does whatever a spidercat does lmao


----------



## Ragmoth

Ha ha, i don't know but them pictures have cracked me up. Candy's tail looks like it belongs to another cat! Or is that another cat hiding behind her? lol


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Looks like Treacle was feeling her cheerios!!!


----------



## Nat

Ragmoth said:


> Ha ha, i don't know but them pictures have cracked me up. Candy's tail looks like it belongs to another cat! Or is that another cat hiding behind her? lol


haha no Candy has got the wrong tail on her bless her....she dint realise she was a white cat when she was being made and got a torties tail lmao xx


----------



## Amalthea

Candy has Turkish van markings... Gorgeous! What color are her eyes?


----------



## Nat

Amalthea said:


> Candy has Turkish van markings... Gorgeous! What color are her eyes?


she is very turk van lookin lol....Ive just had a close look at her eyes and she has amberish brown outsides and green inside lmao


----------



## Ragmoth

Awww she's lovely  Imperfect cats are the best. My kitten only managed to get half a hitler tache.


----------



## Nat

Ragmoth said:


> Awww she's lovely  Imperfect cats are the best. My kitten only managed to get half a hitler tache.


hahahaha but he got the hitler glare in full!! hes gorgeous!!


----------



## Ragmoth

yeah well it's a good job he is cos i could crucify him at times. I had to hold him down to take his pic cos he's so naughty. He can often be found hanging from the top of the curtains in the living room. Or lying in the bath, without water thank god!


----------



## Shell195

Ragmoth said:


> Awww she's lovely  Imperfect cats are the best. My kitten only managed to get half a hitler tache.


Hes gorgeous and may only have half a tache but hes got the hitler glare:lol2:


----------



## Nat

Ragmoth said:


> yeah well it's a good job he is cos i could crucify him at times. I had to hold him down to take his pic cos he's so naughty. He can often be found hanging from the top of the curtains in the living room. Or lying in the bath, without water thank god!


hahahaha sounds like he has a fab character but guess what??? Bear can actually be found IN THE BATH WITH WATER! hes forever falling in the kids baths....and he just stands in em!!....


----------



## Nat

Shell195 said:


> Hes gorgeous and may only have half a tache but hes got the hitler glare:lol2:


hahahaha u wrote exactly what I did!! lmao x


----------



## Ragmoth

PMSL. That's the funniest thing i've seen in ages. My other cat rags often jumps onto the side of the bath, he did fall in once but treads more carefully now!!


----------



## Nat

Ragmoth said:


> PMSL. That's the funniest thing i've seen in ages. My other cat rags often jumps onto the side of the bath, he did fall in once but treads more carefully now!!


oooooooooh ya mean like this??? PML....I can neva bath in peace!!!


----------



## Ragmoth

Exactly like that, except he's black and white and extremely hairy, so i often find his hairs in unwanted places!!  


...I mean between my toes! Tsk.


----------



## Nat

hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I sometimes throw crickets in the bath tub for Louis and so if he sees me carry a cricket tub in there, he runs in and jumps in the tub. One day he must have imagined that I had a tub when I walked into the bathroom ready to climb into the bath I just filled... I'm sure you can guess the rest


----------



## feorag

Yes we can! :lol2:

I wake up most morning with cat hairs in my mouth - I'm surprised I don't get hairballs!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I am pretty sure I do get hairballs!! *lol*


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> I am pretty sure I do get hairballs!! *lol*


Ursa is losing his tomorrow <s******>


----------



## feorag

Yes, but his'll be like footballs!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Pretty sure his will be bigger than the little hairball I have running maniacly around the house!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Every night I put face cream on and every morning I am full of cat hair stuck to my face.......................might be something to do with Purdys night time cuddles:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sure will be! I have to use eye cream every night which is like paraffin and every morning I spend ages picking cat hairs off my eyelashes.

I could of course ban all cats from the bedroom, but............................. nah - I'll carry on picking the hair off my eyelashes!!! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

I thought I was the only one who ends up with a mohair duvet cover 3 days after putting it clean on the bed.


----------



## Ragmoth

3 days? Mine takes an hour and i only have 2 cats. The long haired one gets brushed 3 times a week too.


----------



## fenwoman

Yup 3 days to get really hairy. I sleep with several cats and 5 little bed dogs. I usually give the throw and duvet a good jostle out of the window in the morning which shakes off the worst of it.


----------



## Ragmoth

ahh see this is why i like my tumble dryer, its great for defluffing things


----------



## fenwoman

Ragmoth said:


> ahh see this is why i like my tumble dryer, its great for defluffing things


but 
a/ it isn't good for the environment 
and
b/ it costs money
a jostle costs nowt plus I don't have to struggle downstairs with the hige duvet.


----------



## Amalthea

I prefer kitty cuddles to being cat hair free!! Although, all three have been miserable all week and not snuggling with me while Gary's been away. *HUMPH*


----------



## Shell195

Mine is the same. We have a rubber glove and evry night we wipe it over the bedding to get rid of the dog/cat hair thats lurking:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I have given up... Gary is still obsessed with rolling his clothes before leaving the house. I couldn't care less if I have kitty hair on me *lol* Although, out of the three of them (well, Bindi hasn't really started shedding yet), Kallie is most definitely the worst!! You'd think it'd be Lou with his lovely long fluff, but nope.


----------



## Nat

fenwoman said:


> Yup 3 days to get really hairy. I sleep with several cats and 5 little bed dogs. I usually give the throw and duvet a good jostle out of the window in the morning which shakes off the worst of it.


 where on earth do u fit!!!???? LOL x


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Nat your Candy looks funny with the wrong tail! :lol2:


----------



## Nat

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Nat your Candy looks funny with the wrong tail! :lol2:


Aaaaaaaw leave her poor wrong tail alone!! lmao x


----------



## Shell195

Nat said:


> where on earth do u fit!!!???? LOL x


If ya think thats bad we share our bed with 8 dogs(7 in bed and 1 on) and 3 Cats:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Nat your Candy looks funny with the wrong tail! :lol2:


 

Mmmm have I missed something:lol2:


----------



## diamondlil

Shell, any new pics of the nekkid kitten?


----------



## Nat

Shell195 said:


> Mmmm have I missed something:lol2:


if ya go back a cpl of pages i posted 3 pics of treacle playin with candy sat on sofa n every1 is takin the mick out of her tail now cuz she borrowed it from a tortoishell lmao xx


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Yup 3 days to get really hairy. I sleep with several cats and 5 little bed dogs. I usually give the throw and duvet a good jostle out of the window in the morning which shakes off the worst of it.


Years ago when we had a dralon suite that the hair stuck to I invested in some proper cotton pet sheets. They're great because the weave is so thick the hair doesn't go through it and hardly sticks to it. Now we've got a leather suite the biggest one goes over the bed and it covers the whole duvet. It helps a bit, certainly through the day, but of course it gets moved about through the night, but at least most of the cat hair blows off onto the floor and can then be hoovered up!


Shell195 said:


> Mine is the same. We have a rubber glove and evry night we wipe it over the bedding to get rid of the dog/cat hair thats lurking:lol2:


Rubber gloves are excellent hair removers aren't they? I use them to groom the cats - just stand them on the outside table in the garden and stroke - works a treat! I tell you what else is good, those sponge scouring pads with the scourer on one side - that fair gets the hair off fabric furniture!


----------



## Shell195

diamondlil said:


> Shell, any new pics of the nekkid kitten?


 
Will put some up of Dennis later not done for a while as been worried about Asbo then when he was put to sleep I was gutted RIP little man


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

well Fiddle is now an upstairs AND downstairs cat!!!!! :2thumb: he is wary of wiz and usually legs it if wiz gets up and wibbles about but he is eating his food off the living room window sill with Fidge! and has used the litter tray in the kitchen! He's asleep on the bean bag at the mo......He goes up if anyone comes over but it looks like he is well used to me and Els now!


----------



## Esarosa

butterfingersbimbo said:


> well Fiddle is now an upstairs AND downstairs cat!!!!! :2thumb: he is wary of wiz and usually legs it if wiz gets up and wibbles about but he is eating his food off the living room window sill with Fidge! and has used the litter tray in the kitchen! He's asleep on the bean bag at the mo......He goes up if anyone comes over but it looks like he is well used to me and Els now!



That's fantastic news.


Shell & Eileen thank you for the heads up on the Balinese front. 

Eileen I got the cat earrings and lizard phone charm today and they are fabulous, so thank you very much. I absolutely love the cat address labels you have also


----------



## groovy chick

I was looking in the ad trader today and seen this Katie. Its probably no where near you but it might help. Hopefully the link will work.

BALINESE KITTENS (long hair Siamese) Kittens local classified ads.


----------



## feorag

Katie, I was just about to pm you to tell you I'd posted the earrings and phonecharm off to you yesterday and if they didn't arrive today you would surely get them by Monday. That's great that they arrived so quickly and that you are pleased with them! :2thumb: Now I can relax again! :lol2:

No problems about the Balinese - I must be honest I'd have one tomorrow, cos I love them! That woman in Wales is selling them cheap for pedigrees I have to say, unless of course they're not registered.

Emma, that's excellent news about Fiddle, I'm so pleased he's settling so well. Our Aby was quite a nervous boy and didn't like strangers at all. Actually referring to the "golden rule when choosing a pet", we should never have chosen him as he wouldn't come anywhere near us and his sister was all over us like velcro! :lol2: I took him because I wanted a male - no other reason really.

However, he was a *fabulous* pet for us, but very few of our visitors ever saw him. As soon as the doorbell rang and the dog barked he was off upstairs like a shot. When our visitors were leaving he would peep through the upstairs rails until they were out the front door and then come back downstairs to join us. My attitude was that as long as he was happy around us, it didn't matter if he ran and hid when we have visitors.

However............ he mellowed with age and when he was about 7 (and I have found this with all my cats) I had visitors looking at a litter of kittens and was explaining the relationship to Abys and said I would bring him down, but they'd have to be quick cos he would be over my shoulder and away as soon as he saw them. I carried him into the room - he looked at them, jumped out of my arms and went and sat one on of the couple's knee - I was absolutely dumfounded! 

That was the beginning of the end, from then on he velcroed himself to any visitors and earned himself the nickname of "The Slitherer" because if he couldn't get on their knees, he would sit beside them and slowly slither under their arms until he was on their knee - it was very funny to watch!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw Aby sounds lovely! The image of a velcro kitty is in my mind now :lol2: I can't imagine Fidget ever sitting on my knee, but you never know, he has really suprised me so far! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Great news about Fiddle wont be long and he`ll be upside down on your knee like one of my ex ferals(there were 3 of them totally wild and at least 12 weeks old) they are now about 10 years old and Inky is a big soft lump when he comes to see you but flattens his ears and runs if you approach him. Your boy has made great progress in such a short time:2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

am here although not for long, am borrowing my sisters internet again, just got phone line back and gotta wait til monday to order internet. then another 2 weeks i think ill have to wait


----------



## Shell195

Hi hun hope your are ok. Sorry the kids have been ill but hopefully on the mend now


----------



## Esarosa

Hey Rach hope you're well. Is it just me or do phone & internet providers always take the pee? Especially after a move. You get the date booked then they cancel..or that's what we've always found :roll:

Eileen I was a little curious about those Balinese due to the price. To be honest I wouldn't want a pedigree cat to show, but at least if they're GCCF registered you can trace the lines and what not. I noticed on preloved somebody selling 'fluffy siamese'...fully GCCF registered as siamese, but fluffy...would that moult out with age?


----------



## Titch1980

im ok just got a headache, have come to my sisters to do some washing, she is visiting dad in castleford. 
my new washing machine is coming monday
and yep they messed up big time so have chosen a different provider


----------



## Esarosa

rach1980 said:


> im ok just got a headache, have come to my sisters to do some washing, she is visiting dad in castleford.
> my new washing machine is coming monday
> and yep they messed up big time so have chosen a different provider



See i'd like to think that will make them think twice about messing customers around in future, but to be honest I seriously doubt it :bash:. God I got so excited when our new washing machine was coming :lol2: I think I have issues. Then again we got all new bedding, duvet & pillows the other week and I was like a kid on christmas morning.

How are the kiddy winks doing now they're in the new house? They settled in okay?


----------



## Shell195

Rach it seems funny not seeing you on here everyday. Internet providers always take the Pee. We are on our 3rd one LOL


----------



## Shell195

When our washing machine broke I went into mourning, its sad isnt it


----------



## Titch1980

katie kids have had dihorrea and sickness all week  taking it in turns but all ok now, deffo back at school monday, then i can get old house sorted and take keys back and be done with the place once and for all.
shell i know what you mean, but i will be back, hehe!
i need a job for myself to get us some spending money, rent has more than doubled by going into private so going to be pretty skint otherwise.


----------



## Esarosa

rach1980 said:


> katie kids have had dihorrea and sickness all week  taking it in turns but all ok now, deffo back at school monday, then i can get old house sorted and take keys back and be done with the place once and for all.
> shell i know what you mean, but i will be back, hehe!
> i need a job for myself to get us some spending money, rent has more than doubled by going into private so going to be pretty skint otherwise.



Aw no poor little mites. Not much worse than having diarrhoea so I sympathise with them. Hoping they continue to improve over the weekend. It is weird not seeing you on every day I agree with Shell.


----------



## feorag

Hi Rach - good to see you calling in! Hope things do eventually work out and you can come back on here properly for a good old chinwag! And hope you're feeling better soon! :2thumb: E

Edit: And the children cos this post was interrupted by a phone call and you'll all gone posting mad while I was talking!!!



Katiexx said:


> Eileen I was a little curious about those Balinese due to the price. To be honest I wouldn't want a pedigree cat to show, but at least if they're GCCF registered you can trace the lines and what not. I noticed on preloved somebody selling 'fluffy siamese'...fully GCCF registered as siamese, but fluffy...would that moult out with age?


As far as I'm aware Katie there is no such thing as a "fluffy Siamese". A Siamese coat should be very short and sleek and a Balinese coat should be long and silky. If a Siamese has a longish or a fluffy coat, then it's a bad Siamese!

If they are fully GCCF registered, then what they _may_ be is variants, being a kitten from a Siamese mated to a Balinese, which will be registered, but the hair will be slightly longer?


----------



## Shell195

I keep trying to make an RIP for my poor little Asbo but I cant it upsets me to much


----------



## HappyDwarf

Hi I have moggy 3 cats Penny who is 18 she is deaf and almost blind and got no teeth left so we spend a lot of time pampering her. Bathing and brushing her as she is not very capable anymore. Then we have two sisters who are 2yrs called Tabatha and Naira, they are hilarious Tabitha in particular is bonkers. I love cats so much and they bring so much fun and ours are extremely loving.


----------



## Shell195

HappyDwarf said:


> Hi I have moggy 3 cats Penny who is 18 she is deaf and almost blind and got no teeth left so we spend a lot of time pampering her. Bathing and brushing her as she is not very capable anymore. Then we have two sisters who are 2yrs called Tabatha and Naira, they are hilarious Tabitha in particular is bonkers. I love cats so much and they bring so much fun and ours are extremely loving.


 
They sound lovely and your old lady is doing very well. Do you have any pics?? We love pics of pusscats on here


----------



## HappyDwarf

I do have some pics. Just joined the forum so need to work out how to get pics on, I will get some up as soon as I can.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> I keep trying to make an RIP for my poor little Asbo but I cant it upsets me to much




awww hun :grouphug:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

HappyDwarf said:


> I do have some pics. Just joined the forum so need to work out how to get pics on, I will get some up as soon as I can.


there's a great thread about using photo bucket, i think it could be in the newbie bit? welcome to the kitty chat :welcome: your cats sound lovely!


----------



## Esarosa

Welcome to the forum 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/79995-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html
^ that explains how to use photobucket. But if u don't want to sign up I could always host the pictures for you on mine.

Aw Shell :grouphug: I remember it took me forever to write Sophie's rip thread out. And she lived a good age, you must feel so cheated. How's Dennis doing now?

Eileen that's what I was curious about..let me see if I can find the advert. Edit: Ah my bad, scan read the advert the other day http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1031624330/01f7d7a0.html


----------



## feorag

HappyDwarf said:


> Hi I have moggy 3 cats Penny who is 18 she is deaf and almost blind and got no teeth left so we spend a lot of time pampering her. Bathing and brushing her as she is not very capable anymore. Then we have two sisters who are 2yrs called Tabatha and Naira, they are hilarious Tabitha in particular is bonkers. I love cats so much and they bring so much fun and ours are extremely loving.


Welcome to our catty chat thread. Your cats sound lovely and you've done really well to get Penny to 18 - that's excellent! :2thumb:

And yes, read the thread on how to use Photobucket and get your photos up!!


----------



## Shell195

Certainly do feel cheated. Dennis is a loony hes either asleep, eating or creating mayhem. Hes huge now and sooooooooo kissable. He is obsessed with the toilet waste pipe.The minute you go in the bathroom he crouches next to it then when you flush he desperately tries to get to the water he can hear. We are all covered in scratches as he springs up you whenever he can so he can sit on your shoulder.At bedtime I have him sucking my neck alongside Purdy who hits him whenever he does it, but when hes asleep hes so purry and cuddly:flrt:


----------



## Titch1980

right thats me done for today
going home now
back soon as poss xxxx


----------



## HappyDwarf

Hi al thanks to your help I have quickly worked out how to do pics.
Penny (old girl)- Black and White
Tabatha - Tabby
Naira - Tabby and white


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous cats and cool pics but Penny is adorable:flrt: I love the knowing look that older cats get. Whats your first name? by the way Im Shell and among other things I have 16 cats:whistling2:
Whats in the viv? I have 2 x 5ft ones and both of them are always full of cats fast asleep on top


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous cats and cool pics but Penny is adorable:flrt: I love the knowing look that older cats get. Whats your first name? by the way Im Shell and among other things I have 16 cats:whistling2:
> Whats in the viv? I have 2 x 5ft ones and both of them are always full of cats fast asleep on top


I agree Shell, Penny looks like she's seen it all - gorgeous!

Anyhow I just popped into the cat chat to ask if my cat is 'normal'. Mido is about 8 months now and he has taken to sitting looking out of the window and making a wierd clicking noise. I've never heard anything like it. In addition to this when he has a tasty item, he growls (as does Kaito). However he has also started making a little woofing noise when he is guarding his food, it isn't like the growly-nom noise that cats make when they are growling and eating, it's a definite soft woof. Most peculiar.


----------



## Shell195

Evie that chattering noise you describe is when they see birds or something else outside the window, mine are always at it. The growling and woofing is your cat gaurding its food. Mine only do it when its special food, ie chicken or fish instead of their usual diet. Its quite amazing how voacl cats can be. How is the old girl today. She def has the WOW factor:flrt: She looks like a teddy bear


----------



## midori

Well, I thought I should join in, as I am owned by a cat also!

Some lovely cats on this thread! 

Mine is a Ragdoll girl called 'Molly' AKA LAdy Muck or whatever profanity suits her behaviour at the time.. :lol2:

Here she is:


----------



## feorag

Happy Dwarf, your cats are beautiful and Penny looks fabulous for her age!! You'll have to tell us your name, can't keep calling you happy dwarf, can we? I'm Eileen in case you didn't guess from my signature! :lol2:

I just realised that I put "welcome to our catty chat thread" in my last post and I meant to put "catty chatty thread" - the way I put it makes it sound like we are dead catty on here and although we are in a nice way (as in liking cats) we are definitely not "catty" as in "bitchy" on here, so please take that comment in the way it was meant!!!

Midori, have I seen that photo of Lady Muck on another thread? It's just that there seem to be a lot of Ragdoll owners on this forum, but your name seems familiar - can we have your christian name too???

Evie, Shell's right (again!):roll: about the chittering noise cats make - mine do it all the time if they spot a bird in the garden. It's almost like a prey response when they see something fluttering or moving fast like a bird or a mouse. My friend Emma was just telling me about one of her young Somalis who is obsessed with something she has (can't for the life of me remember what it is), but it has a laser light on it and as soon as they switch it on, she rushes from wherever she is and sits and chitters at it. Emma says she's going to video it for "Animals do the Weirdest things" or whatever the TV programme is, so I told her to send me a copy and I'll uplpoad it for you all to see.

Shell, so pleased that you are getting so much pleasure out of that big lugged, bug eyed, baldy critter of yours. I hope he's helping you get over poor Asbo?? When you said that Purdy


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Happy Dwarf, your cats are beautiful and Penny looks fabulous for her age!! You'll have to tell us your name, can't keep calling you happy dwarf, can we? I'm Eileen in case you didn't guess from my signature! :lol2:
> 
> I just realised that I put "welcome to our catty chat thread" in my last post and I meant to put "catty chatty thread" - the way I put it makes it sound like we are dead catty on here and although we are in a nice way (as in liking cats) we are definitely not "catty" as in "bitchy" on here, so please take that comment in the way it was meant!!!
> 
> Midori, have I seen that photo of Lady Muck on another thread? It's just that there seem to be a lot of Ragdoll owners on this forum, but your name seems familiar - can we have your christian name too???
> 
> Evie, Shell's right (again!):roll: about the chittering noise cats make - mine do it all the time if they spot a bird in the garden. It's almost like a prey response when they see something fluttering or moving fast like a bird or a mouse. My friend Emma was just telling me about one of her young Somalis who is obsessed with something she has (can't for the life of me remember what it is), but it has a laser light on it and as soon as they switch it on, she rushes from wherever she is and sits and chitters at it. Emma says she's going to video it for "Animals do the Weirdest things" or whatever the TV programme is, so I told her to send me a copy and I'll uplpoad it for you all to see.
> 
> Shell, so pleased that you are getting so much pleasure out of that big lugged, bug eyed, baldy critter of yours. I hope he's helping you get over poor Asbo?? *When you said that Purdy*




*Did you forget something??:lol2:*


----------



## midori

I haven't posted any pics of her on here before, but I do use a couple of other forums, so you may have seen her on there? 

Kirstie is my first name, assuming you meant mine?! :blush:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> [/b]
> 
> *Did you forget something??:lol2:*


Oops, I thought I'd finished and I hadn't!!! :lol2:

I went back to look at your post again to see exactly what you said about her and then forgot what I was doing - bloody hell another senior moment!!! :whistling2:

Well, what I was going to say was that when you said she hits Dennis when he sucks your neck, I got an instant mental image of my Luna bashing my cats when they are in her way and I was just going to ask you whether Purdy pecks?? Luna is dreadful, she'll come onto one of our knees or a chair or a cushion, where there will already be a peacefully sleeping Somali and she'll sit and peck at it like a bird until it bops her, then she'll bop and peck at it until it gives up and goes away and she gets to sit where she wants. It's hilarious to watch!

Kirstie, I guess I've confused you with someone else. I know I've seen other threads you posted on, maybe that was it - like I said there seem to be a few Ragdoll cat owners on this forum.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen that is something I would do. Purdy doesnt peck she just lies on top of them so they move or sits with her mouth open next to them then when they look at her she stabs with her canines. She never does this to the dogs though just curls up next to them.Mind you her arch enemy is Chewie(Devon varient) she has banned him from upstairs and the minute he goes up shes gone like a flash and chases him back down(He used to beat up Tia a gentle feral girl who never comes downstairs yet loves the dogs(she goes in the garden when the landing window is open). Now she has her own protector Purdy.This goes on most of the day when he is stupid enough to venture upstairs yet when he is on the viv asleep him and Purdy cuddle up. Very strange things cats:lol2:


----------



## feorag

They sure are! Luna does the "lie on top until I push you out to get your place" routine too, but this pecking thing where she pecks like a hen is hilarious to watch!


----------



## midori

feorag said:


> Kirstie, I guess I've confused you with someone else. I know I've seen other threads you posted on, maybe that was it - like I said there seem to be a few Ragdoll cat owners on this forum.


Don't worry, they're popular cats, I think probably down to Blue Peter having one/some? Typical to me, I didn't find that out until after we'd got Molly. She came up as a re-home from the breeder, as the people who had bought her as a kitten had a baby who turned out to be allergic to her. 

I noticed a few people's cats photographed on/in bags. I thought that was just a 'Molly' thing, but obviously not. She will get in or on any bag possible. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh I know that! They've got very popular since they were first introduced.

My cats love bags of any kind, but especially plastic carrier bags - Roscoe retrieves them , Luna eats them and they all pee on them if they find one lying on the floor!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Happy Dwarf and Kirstie your cats are gorgeous :flrt:

Fidget likes bags but Fiddle hasn't bothered with them so far. Fiddle slept downstairs last night!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That's great Emma! :2thumb: 

What's everyone up to this beautiful gale-ridden morning? Well it's blowing a gale up here in the north east anyway!!


----------



## HappyDwarf

Hi Im Vicky.
Penny is a wise old cat but Im sure she is very quickly loosing her marbles with age. My only worry is she has a tendancy to sleep on the very edge of sides and then falls off. She has recently injured her leg by sleeping on the ledge by the stairs and falling about 2ft. Don't quite know how I can stop her doing this and because of her age and the fact that she desn't clean herself properly the wound is taking forever to heal and keeps going horrible. Have had it bandaged which has done it some good. Taken it off now so fingers crossed it will dry up and heal well now.

My Tabby loves carrier bags she gets in them then makes holes for her to poke her head out and looks like she is wearing the bag as a jacket.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Poor Penny, bless her. It's so sad when they get like this isn't it, I'm not sure what to suggest, can you fill the ledges with stuff so she can't lie on them? Not a very good suggestion I know :blush:


Here is Fiddle coming to me for a fuss










I have had a tidy freak today! I have also added a couple of pics of our new boy, Leon, to the rat snake thread in the snake section!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

mu OH's cat is goign ot the vets tommorrow, for blood and unrine tests, it seems as though she may have either a heart murmer problem or a thiroyd problem..
how easy is it to solve either?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh hun! healing vibes for your mums kitty, I've no experience of either so can't help.


----------



## Esarosa

Not sure what to suggest on the elderly cat front, Sophie seemed to stop herself going up high as she got older, I didn't have to do anything really. Very ocassionally she would go up on the garage roof then cry for me to go and get her, then she wouldn't attempt anything for a month or two.

Good luck to Grahams cat for tomorrow Gina hope it all goes well..


Ladies, was it about a week ago that I was bitching about Will play fighting with Libby with his hands? Well whenever it was, he read the thread n apologized..i thought here we go again, but he hasn't done it once since, and she's a different cat. She's tried to have a go once or twice at fingers but not hard at all considering how she used to play, so i'm thrilled.


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> mu OH's cat is goign ot the vets tommorrow, for blood and unrine tests, it seems as though she may have either a heart murmer problem or a thiroyd problem..
> how easy is it to solve either?


Thyroid problems are quite common in cats and involve an operation to put right, but as far as I'm aware the success rate is high and can give the cat a much better quality of life. As far as heart murmurs go, I haven't had much experience of that. The only cat I've had with a heart murmur also had cardiomyopathy, which is a much great complication.

Emma, Fiddle looks absolutely gorgeous!! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou people. 
apparently, they took her yesterday as she wasnt herself, eatign loads but a little thinner, and a little scattyer than normal. hope all goes well she is a lovely cat !


----------



## feorag

Years ago our local cat club had a social evening once a month which was very well attended. We used to have a speaker every month who would cover any topic that was cat related (big cats too I might add, not just domestic) and a local vet came and did a talk on thyroidism with loads of slides to illustrate how they did the operation. It was fascinating to hear and watch and like I said it is so fairly common in cats that I imagine most vets will have done the operation before.

I actually hope that it is her thyroid rather than her heart, to be truthful!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Years ago our local cat club had a social evening once a month which was very well attended. We used to have a speaker every month who would cover any topic that was cat related (big cats too I might add, not just domestic) and a local vet came and did a talk on thyroidism with loads of slides to illustrate how they did the operation. It was fascinating to hear and watch and like I said it is so fairly common in cats that I imagine most vets will have done the operation before.
> 
> I actually hope that it is her thyroid rather than her heart, to be truthful!



kk thanky 
sshe is 14 crazy i honestly thought she was younger than that! 
anyway.. lol

scooby tom are getting huge!!
zingi has lost another flaming collar
ginger, is ginger, alseeep!


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Evie that chattering noise you describe is when they see birds or something else outside the window, mine are always at it. The growling and woofing is your cat gaurding its food. Mine only do it when its special food, ie chicken or fish instead of their usual diet. Its quite amazing how voacl cats can be. How is the old girl today. She def has the WOW factor:flrt: She looks like a teddy bear


He certainly has a bigger vocal range than the oriental!

Mistys latest photoshoot - she has joined the fireside gang 











I'm so sorry about Asbo - I missed that news, you must be heartbroken.


----------



## feorag

Evie that's a beautiful picture and so very typical of dogs and cats - the cats in the prime position and the dog shoved out at the back!! :lol2:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> Evie that's a beautiful picture and so very typical of dogs and cats - the cats in the prime position and the dog shoved out at the back!! :lol2:


Thanks - she is such a pansy she even waits until Mido (tabby) has finished stealing her food before she eats it herself. Kaito is not so brave though :lol2:
It is odd though, when we took Kaito on, our old blue cat Hobbes stopped coming into the lounge as much, when we got Mido he stopped alltogether but since Misty came, he has come back in - I guess he approves :lol2:


----------



## Nat

I just had to share these pics with you all that I managed 2 get tonight of my baby Treacle, She will be 2 in March.

Having kiddie cuddles









and then sleepin wiv the baby??? lol


----------



## Evie

Nat said:


> I just had to share these pics with you all that I managed 2 get tonight of my baby Treacle, She will be 2 in March.
> 
> Having kiddie cuddles
> 
> 
> and then sleepin wiv the baby??? lol


Gorgeous picture and what beautiful kids you have!


----------



## Nat

Evie said:


> Gorgeous picture and what beautiful kids you have!


Aaaaaaaaaaw thanku very much huni...they r my pride and joy xx


----------



## Esarosa

Gosh how good is Treacle with those kids! Lovely pictures and beautiful children Nat.


----------



## Nat

Katiexx said:


> Gosh how good is Treacle with those kids! Lovely pictures and beautiful children Nat.


Thanx hun but in Treacles eyes, if she is getting love or fuss in any way, how, shape or form shes a softie lol xx


----------



## Shell195

Hi all Ive not been on today as Ive been to The sanctuary, had to get picked up and dropped off as car still broken:devil: Some gorgeous pics been put up while Ive been away. Re Penny falling off the window ledge why not put something soft beneath the window ledge. My cats love plastic bags Purdy eats them, Dennis plays in them and the rest would pee on them too


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous pics of Treacle with the kidlets!! What a softie!! And the chillin's are gorgeous, too!!


----------



## Nat

Thanx huni....love em all 2 bits xx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

great pics! lovely pets and kids! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Great Pics Nat, gorgeous children and a super cat!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Treacle reminds me of a cat I had when my kids were small. she was a gorgeous black smoke with perfect white mitts. She won at household pets at the cat shows twice. She just loved attention too and I have photos somewhere of her curled up with my son daniel in similar positions to your wonderful girl. It was a very sad day when Mouse was put to sleep aged 15 years and very hard to believe that she came from a feral colony but never showed any fear or nastiness from the first day we took her home. Not many cats would behave like Treacle or Mouse around small children.:flrt:


----------



## Nat

Thanx hun....Treacle is a very special girl, when we got her she had been raised in a barn, with no human socialisation (except for feeding) and had been weaned onto adult cat food and MILK!! She was terrified of everything when she came here but she is such a wonderful girlie now xx


----------



## feorag

Shell, I've just read your classified for the GSD pups and looked at the video!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

They're just gorgeous. I wish the the long haired one was a male and I was in a position to have it now!


----------



## Amalthea

I currently have a little Bindi wrapped around my foot purring away...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Fidge is on my knee, Fiddle's on the beanbag, Wiz is asleep in one of his beds behind me. I bet they all wake up when I get up in a minute and get something to eat! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi wore herself out last night running around like a nutcase!! *lol* So she's out cold wrapped around my foot... And she's ALWAYS purring!! I've said to Gary that she'd never be able to catch anything (not that she'll be allowed out anyways), cuz she purrs very loudly while she's stalking anything! You can hear her coming a mile off! *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awww bless her!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

She's a funny little thing... Definitely not a normal cat, that's for sure!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Aah bless the cosy kittys:flrt: Well Dennis isnt fast asleep at the minute hes hurtling round like a loony:lol2:

Eileen my friend had 2 males and one was a longcoat but hes gone to live in Surrey now. Notice the action shots:lol2: the delights of puppy poop:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

A few pics for ya 




























And Kallie being sexy *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## freekygeeky

not a nice question but...

do ''normal'' cats eat their own sick?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thought I would join in this thread as I'm owned by 5 moggies  We have lost 2 in the last year though, one was FeLV+ and one was very sudden - blood clot that paralysed him :'(

We do however have 5 moggies now, Tigger is a long haired tabby, Meg is pure black and tiny, Archie is ginger and white, and Cosworth is White and Black siamese x and his sister Princess is Tabby/White.

Tigger is also FeLV+ so we have regular check ups at the vet. We decided to keep him after he was diagnosed after careful consultation with our vet about the risk he posed to the others. At the moment though he is perfectly healthy and a very affectionate soppy cat!

I'll try and get some photos up later but i'm actually supposed to be cleaning at the moment!

Jen Xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome to the thread, Jen (I'm Jen, too)  Would love a bigger version of your avvie picture


----------



## Timewarpbunny

(RIP FLoyd)


















Since this one was taken we have lost Willow (the tortie) to FeLV and Floyd (Ginger) who had a blood clot. So sorry about the size! I've tried to resize them but pooter not playing ball atm!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen my friend had 2 males and one was a longcoat but hes gone to live in Surrey now. Notice the action shots:lol2: the delights of puppy poop:lol2:


Oh, yes I noticed that all right! Reminded me of when I had the 8 Afghan Hound puppies and we brought them downstairs to the living room for "puppy playtime" :lol2: 
We would have sheets of newspapers all over the floor to help train them and when they needed a wee or a poo they would rush onto the paper without considering whether, cos their forefeet were on it, their bums were on it and proceed to pee or poo on the carpet. Then there would be a mad dash to get newspaper under their bum before the carpet was ruined!! :lol2: Eeh, I loved it!!!

Here they are at about 3 weeks old - all black masked golds like their mum and dad and yes, I know there are 9 there, but sadly one had to be put to sleep at about 3½ weeks old because of an eye problem.












Amalthea said:


> And Kallie being sexy *lol*


I love seeing cats lying in this position - they just look soooooo relaxed!!

Jen welcome to our thread. Sorry to hear that you have a FeLV+ cat, but as your vets have told you it is manageable with other cats now that there's a vaccination.


----------



## Amalthea

Kallie lays like that a LOT *lol* Mainly when she's flirting with Gary


----------



## feorag

Jen, we must have cross posted at the same time.

Your cats are gorgeous. I love photos like that of cats in a row!


----------



## Amalthea

That pic of your cats eating is brilliant, Jen!! Love it!!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Aww thanks everyone. All our moggies are vaccinated and they all have FeLV tests each year (just in case) the vet says because they are vaccinated there is as much chance of them picking up FeLV outside as there would be from Tigger. 

Tigger and Willow had the same mum although different litters so the vet thinks they may have been born with it. 

I love my mogs and they do rule the house it has to be said!

xxx


----------



## feorag

My friend is a veterinary nurse and I remember her telling me a long time ago that she'd been reading an article in the Veterinary Journal that vets were beginning to think that the FeLV virus is predominately passed cross-placental, because tests where positive and negative cats have been put in the same living accommodation in an attempt to deliberately infect the negative cats have failed, with the negative cats not being affected.

I know that not long after the vaccination came out I sold a kitten to a couple who had just lost 2 cats to FeLV and 2 of the other 5 they had were positive. So we vaccinated Jasper, kept him for about 3 weeks after the course finished to make sure he had full protection and he's still alive at 17 last November.


----------



## freekygeeky

Youve been framed £250 ?
or maybe £500?

begginning till 1.40 is ginger
at 1.40 There is a video of tom for some reason they linked togtehr.


----------



## Shell195

Bless how cute were your puppies:flrt: Very elegant dogs Afghans my friend lived in a rural area and years ago her rescue Afghan Khan managed to escape he was only gone 5 minutes before she noticed but as they are so fast he had managed to get to the bottom of her lane and she was just in time to see some farmworkers putting his body into a binbag. They had shot him on the road as they said he may have been going to worry the sheep. She was devasted as he never chased anything and lived with small furrys.He was a stunning gentle giant. Last i heard she had bought a show puppy (Afghan) and adopted another and a Saluki but sadly when I divorced so did she and we lost touch.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

feorag said:


> My friend is a veterinary nurse and I remember her telling me a long time ago that she'd been reading an article in the Veterinary Journal that vets were beginning to think that the FeLV virus is predominately passed cross-placental, because tests where positive and negative cats have been put in the same living accommodation in an attempt to deliberately infect the negative cats have failed, with the negative cats not being affected.
> 
> I know that not long after the vaccination came out I sold a kitten to a couple who had just lost 2 cats to FeLV and 2 of the other 5 they had were positive. So we vaccinated Jasper, kept him for about 3 weeks after the course finished to make sure he had full protection and he's still alive at 17 last November.


That's really good to hear. When Tigs and Willow were diagnosed somewhere in the shock we made the decision to have a mixed cat household and we have had some comments about how we're putting our other cats at risk but we're convinced we made the right choice. The vet told us that many people dump their cats upon getting a diagnosis but we were determined to give them the best lives they could have while we still had them. Willow lived 6 months longer than the vet gave her (died aged 2 1/2) and Tigs is still going strong with no problems a year after diagnosis. 

xxx


----------



## feorag

Timewarpbunny said:


> That's really good to hear. When Tigs and Willow were diagnosed somewhere in the shock we made the decision to have a mixed cat household and we have had some comments about how we're putting our other cats at risk but we're convinced we made the right choice. The vet told us that many people dump their cats upon getting a diagnosis but we were determined to give them the best lives they could have while we still had them. Willow lived 6 months longer than the vet gave her (died aged 2 1/2) and Tigs is still going strong with no problems a year after diagnosis.
> 
> xxx


Strangely enough 2 kittens from that litter of 5 went into FeLV positive homes. Vienna, the other one, went to a home where they'd just lost a cat to FeLV and had one left which was positive and which was pining. Joan came to see me and said she thought their only choice was to buy a pedigree kitten this time because a) it would be guaranteed NOT to have FeLV, but also because with a pedigree cat she knew that the breeder would keep it until it was vaccinated and fully protected, which someone with a moggie litter would be less likely to do. Vienna died last November with kidney failure and I've just realised I made a mistake, both she and Jasper would have been 17 this coming March, not last November, that was a different litter! :blush: Either way neither of them have FeLV even though they went into a positive home as young kittens.

Shell, your story reminded me of a near miss with one of my Afghans. I'd rented a cottage in the borders and taken my parents and Iain (who was only about a year old) for a week's holiday. The first morning I got up and my mother was standing looking out the kitchen window and she turned and said to me that she was watching Tara playing with the sheep!!







Well, I nearly pooed my pants, I did! She'd opened the front door and let them out into the garden and of course Tara, being the bolder and braver of the 2 just jumped over the fence and out into the farmer's field and was happily gambolling among the sheep!

My mother knew of course that she'd grown up on my friend's farm full of sheep and wouldn't chase them, but hadn't considered that the farmer wouldn't be aware of that and when I said I'd have to go get her before the farmer shot her, she nearly pooed her pants!!

By the time I'd got out the front door of the cottage around the back and down the field, the farmer was there with his gun and I had some serious grovelling to do! He agreed that she wasn't chasing them, but even I didn't expect him to wait around to see if she was going to!!

Seriously scary moment that was!!


----------



## Shell195

At the sanctuary FELV is our nightmare virus we hate a cat to be tested positive as we have to put them to sleep as how can we rehome a cat to someone knowing it will die sooner rather than later. I agree if its your own cat that is a different kettle of fish and its your much loved pet so you arent going to have it PTS unless it is ill. We test all ours and then they are vaccinated against FELV it gives some peace of mind to the new owners.We have found that it is usually entire tom cats that carry and spread the virus, thank god there is a vaccine for it now.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Wow what lovely pics from both Jen's and lovely puppy pics too! that's cheered up a miserable wet day!


----------



## Amalthea

Tis a bit miserable out today, huh... *sigh* Roll on summer!!


----------



## feorag

You're in the wrong place then Jen - it's been a beautiful sunny warm day today - I haven't even put the heating on at all today, it's been so warm.

I know this is a cat thread, but here's a picture of my little boy (well he was little then) with his dog, Tara the infamous sheep chaser!! Both of them looking like butter wouldn't melt!! This was taken the summer after she had her puppies, on the way back from the Scottish Kennel Club championship show and all her puppy whiskers had grown in again, bless!

Might make you smile!


----------



## Amalthea

It's always miserable here, I have to say!! *lol* Raining and windy!! Not cold, though.

Tara was stunning!!! I would love to get the chance to meet and afghan!! There's a saluki that lives in the village down the road from me... Gorgeous!


----------



## feorag

Oh I love Salukis, but apart from at shows, I've never met one. I did once sell a kitten to someone in Lymm in Cheshire (one of my Christmas day kittens!) whose father bred Salukis - that's about the closest I've come to knowing anyone who even owned one.

This is Elise with Zorah. Zorah was Tara's sister's puppy. My miserable dog-hating ex-husband wouldn't let me keep one of Tara's puppes, but said he liked the blacks so if Tara's breeders ever bred a black puppy I could have it. I think he thought he was on safe ground as they always bred black masked golds, but they used a new dog on Tara's sister and she produced 2 black and tans (well black, tan & silvers actually) and Peter didn't have a leg to stand on!!! :2thumb:

He showed quite successfully until he hit the top classes, but he had a hellish kinky coat (as you can see) which was the devil to blow dry straight for shows!


----------



## Amalthea

OMG he's is stunning!! I like his curly fur!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

:lol2: When I first came to live up here, I had him and Leo, my GSD pup and a neighbour was following me up the street one day. A couple of days later I came out the house and she asked if it was my sister who was in the car with me the previous day - she said she had beautiful long black hair!!! :lol2: 

You should have seen her face when I said it was my dog!! Zorah always sat in the front seat with his head up looking all proud and watching everything that was going on and she thought he was a woman! :lol2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Agreed! Gorgeous dogs!

And thank you for the kind comments about my mogs everyone


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I've heard of that happening with afghans before, actually.... Think the story was a man was out driving with his "blonde" dog and somebody who knew his wife told her that she saw him with a blonde woman... Can see where this is heading, huh?


----------



## Esarosa

Wow you lot have gone posting crazy.

Both Jen's lovely pictures, and welcome new Jen to the cat chat thread, love the picture of them all eating. Gina cute video, Tom looks adorable.

Eileen lovely afghans, when I was in primary school there used to be a man who walked his afghans past every lunchtime, just so I could fawn over them lol. He walked past one day and I hounded him, so every lunchtime after he would take a detour past the school. They were amazing dogs. He also had a newfoundland, who was just amazing. Complete snuggle bum.

I have a question ladies. I've seen a lot of cats and dogs up for sale as the owners have become parents and the babies have had an allergic reaction. Is there any way around that at all? It's just I always had a mild allergy to cats and dogs, and if they were near my face I was a nightmare. Even as a kid, but my mum refused point blank to rehome the animals and i grew up with them and became accustomed to it.


----------



## feorag

Yes, I've heard that from friends with Afghans too!!

Well I guess I'd better go and do some work. Been doing a couple of adoptions for the Sanctuary while I've been checking up on this so I'm off to get them enveloped up and off in the post.


----------



## Amalthea

Surely antihystemines (spelling?!?) would be the first course of action... I would not rehome my animals unless it was a serious reaction and every other avenue had been explored...


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> I have a question ladies. I've seen a lot of cats and dogs up for sale as the owners have become parents and the babies have had an allergic reaction. Is there any way around that at all? It's just I always had a mild allergy to cats and dogs, and if they were near my face I was a nightmare. Even as a kid, but my mum refused point blank to rehome the animals and i grew up with them and became accustomed to it.


It does depend on the animals themselves. Mostly the allergy comes from the dander (skin cells), not the actual hair and yes you certainly can de-sensitise.

For instance Mollie lives at home with Kisha (Purrdy, Cads and Roscoe's mum). Kisha sleeps on Mollie's bed all night with her and she's fine. She walks in our house with 5 cats and she's sneezing and her eyes are red within half an hour and she has to have piriton to keep it under control.

Barry has mild allergies and uses a Becotide inhaler every day. He has no problems with our cats at all, but when we go to visit my friend who bred Burmese, he's wheezing and sneezing without an hour of going into her house. Similarly, she has bad asthma and uses the big chees inhalers. She's OK with her cats, but she's wheezing and sneezing and out comes the inhaler within half an hour of being in our house.

Tests were carried out in the USA about 15 or so years ago and they discovered that spraying cats with distilled water every day kept the dander under control and people who'd been unable to have cats all their lives could suddenly live with them. Then further research discovered that it was even better if you bathed them once a fortnight! I don't know if new ideas have come out since then, as I'm not as active in the cat fancy as I was so am not up to date with more recent research.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Surely antihystemines (spelling?!?) would be the first course of action... I would not rehome my animals unless it was a serious reaction and every other avenue had been explored...


My ex had bad asthma and had all the allergy tests. His main allergies were to house dust and house mites, then cats, then dogs, then horses. When the doctor at the hospital asked if he could re-home the dogs, he told them that I would re-home him first (how well he knew me!!:2thumb.

I remember he worked his way through a load of DoDo tablets when we were together. Don't know if you can still buy them, they were probably banned years ago!


----------



## Amalthea

If it was me that was allergic, I'd just deal with it... If it was my children, we'd try everything else before going down the rehoming route... But I don't know what I would do without my furballs in my life...


----------



## Esarosa

Ah thanks for that information. Just keep seeing a lot of threads popping up, and I can't help but wonder if a lot of the time it's just an excuse to get rid of them. Obviously I wasn't sure about antihystemines with babies. Eventually we'd like to have kids but I couldn't bare to rehome the animals. According to my nan 'you need to get your priorities straight'.

The way I see it though the animals were here first, and I chose to take them on, therefore they're here for life.


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's Mom keeps saying we need to get rid of all the animals before we have kids... She can kiss my ass! I grew up with loads of animals all around me and so will my children. I do think the "my child is allergic" is usually an excuse to get rid, really... And rarely, if it's true, do I think they have tried anything else.


----------



## fenwoman

Nat said:


> Thanx hun....Treacle is a very special girl, when we got her she had been raised in a barn, with no human socialisation (except for feeding) and had been weaned onto adult cat food and MILK!! She was terrified of everything when she came here but she is such a wonderful girlie now xx


 What's wrong with 'MILK'?
My cats get loads of the stuff straight from the goat, especially in high summer or just after kidding when I'm getting more milk that I can possibly use or freeze.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Gary's Mom keeps saying we need to get rid of all the animals before we have kids... She can kiss my ass! I grew up with loads of animals all around me and so will my children. I do think the "my child is allergic" is usually an excuse to get rid, really... And rarely, if it's true, do I think they have tried anything else.



My nan has never been a great animal lover. My grandad on the other hand adored them. But she's quite content with her budgie and that's that.

First thing she said when I told her we were engaged was 'oh so you're going to try for a baby now then.'...

Me: 'we haven't discussed that, as we're in a one bedroom groundfloor flat'

Her: 'yes but you've got a garden'

Me: 'Yes and no room for a nursery'

Her: 'well get rid of the animals that will make more room'.



I don't get what part of it's a one bedroom flat wasn't getting through then she goes.

'Well if you don't have kids soon i'll be dead before you have them! It would make me so happy if you had a baby'...

My jaw hit the floor and when I told Will he thought it was hysterical..

Families eh


----------



## feorag

You have the same attitude as me Katie (maybe that's why we get on so well?)

We tolerated Merlin with his colitis and Mr Whippy poos on the floor and the cats which spray because we chose them and it was our mistake to keep so many cats and thereby create the problems of spraying and so we live with that, because they're our responsibility and we love them!

When I left my ex-husband there was no way on earth that I wouldn't have taken my dogs too. When I moved in with Barry the fact that Zorah hated Amber (his GSD) and they fought all the time and Leo ate his house (yes, seriously the furniture - the plaster out of the walls - yes!!) were just more problems that we had to cope with together (along with 2 children who didn't want to be there!)

So if any of my children had been allergic to my animals I honestly don't know what I would have done, but I would have tried absolutely everything before I would have given up my animals. I think a lot of the re-homing issues that arise are because people aren't prepared to try and more often than not it's just an excuse to get rid of an animal that was probably bought as a "baby substitute" until the real thing came along.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> What's wrong with 'MILK'?
> My cats get loads of the stuff straight from the goat, especially in high summer or just after kidding when I'm getting more milk that I can possibly use or freeze.


Ah, but you're talking goat's milk - a whole different ball game. Cow's milk just gives cats diarrhoea cos they can't digest it properly.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Ah, but you're talking goat's milk - a whole different ball game. Cow's milk just gives cats diarrhoea cos they can't digest it properly.



The first thing Will said to me when he presented Libby to me was. 'The lady said that she won't drink water or milk on there own they have to be mixed together.'

What a load of codswallop, didn't offer her cows milk just offered her water and she drank it no problem.


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Gary's Mom keeps saying we need to get rid of all the animals before we have kids... She can kiss my ass!


Oooh, you have a donkey too? Kewl :lol2:





> I grew up with loads of animals all around me and so will my children. I do think the "my child is allergic" is usually an excuse to get rid, really... And rarely, if it's true, do I think they have tried anything else.


 Generally, the folks who have 'allergic' kids are those who splosh antibacterial cleaners about like it is going out of fashion and who have ultra clean homes which are also stuffy and overheated.
Let 'em have a few germs, get cold , play out when it's wet etc and their bodies develop a cast iron immune system because from the start it gets challenged by 'germs'.
My boy now 35 grew up with loads of animals cos as I am now, so I was then. We had no central heating and he came outside with me to help with the feeding, milking and mucking out, simply because while he was with me, I could keep an eye on him. Even if I parked him in his pushchair in a corner of the stable while I mucked out, or shut him in the dog run while I scrubbed kennels out. At least he was safe in the dog run , there was nothing to hurt him and I knew where he was.
Him and his friends flicked goat poo at each other, grubbed about in soil playing war games with the boxers and poodles and probably weren't very careful about washing their hands properly when I made sandwiches for lunch so also ate 'forign matter' with the rounds of sarnies. He was rarely sick. In fact, the only times he has been sick was when we moved to a house with central heating and lived a 'normal' life for a couple of years with only half a dozen dogs, a couple of cats and a parrot.
I think a bit of dirt is good for kids. As I said, if their immune systems get challenged early on it grows very strong.
Not only that, you'll have well balanced, caring and happy kids. Kids and animals sort of go together. I say get rid of the mother in law first. They cause all kinds of problems IME.:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Ah, but you're talking goat's milk - a whole different ball game. Cow's milk just gives cats diarrhoea cos they can't digest it properly.


 I thought the general opinion was that cats are lactose intolerant? Goats milk still has lactose in.
Not tried Tabitha on milk yet as it'll probably give her the squirts until her body gets used to it. In other words, develops a tolerance for lactose :lol2:

I've always given my cats and dogs my surplus milk. The absolutely adore the stuff.


----------



## feorag

Totally agree with you there Fen - a bit of muck does no harm at all. If you bring children up in a sterile environment their immune system doesn't get challenged.

The 2 children where I work spend all day outside, in the freezing cold and the p*ssing rain. Since they could walk they've helped their parents muck out byres and stables, they had their own little mini wheelbarrows etc and they've been surrounded by muck and they are the healthiest kids I know!

Stefan was 6 last year and asked for his own pushalong lawn mower for his birthday!! Most 6 year old kids want computers and TVs and gameboys, but this little laddie asked for a lown mower and spent the whole day outside mowing the lawn (and it's a _huge_ lawn).

No wonder we have more children with allergies now than we've ever had!

As far as the goats milk is concerned, I just think it's more easily digested than cow's milk, lactose or not. Like you say your cats are used to it.


----------



## Amalthea

Figurative donkey... Yup!!


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> If it was me that was allergic, I'd just deal with it... If it was my children, we'd try everything else before going down the rehoming route... But I don't know what I would do without my furballs in my life...


 Allergies eh?
Here' something which may help. Allergies happen because your body decides that something is an enemy and reacts to it. 
Many years ago, when I was a little girl, I grew u in a home which always had cats. At least 2 or 3 cats. No problem at all, never an allergy.
Then I got married and moved away and had no cats for several years. Then all of a sudden, when visiting someone with cats, I had a severe allergic reaction to 'something'. A massive asthma attack which nearly killed me. I had tests done and it was shown that I was very allergic to cats. I was gobsmacked. The doctors told me to avoid cats.
For years I did, and the allergy got worse. So bad that I couldn't visit my parents, and, if I stood next to someone in the bus queue, who kept cats, it was enough to start my lungs closing.
After a few years of this I started to get annoyed because I liked cats. I read about desensitising injections (don't think you can have them now). I read that basically, once a week, I would have a jab with 'essence of cat' in and every week I got a bigger dose, so that my body, being almost constantly exposed to it, eventually realised that this wasn't an alien 'thing' which was dangerous, but something normal and in my daily life.
So I got a cat.
I allowed her only downstairs. I had to have a cat free place to retreat to if I needed. If I stoked the cat, I would immediately wash my hands.
I think it took around 6 months of this, using my inhalers properly etc so that my body was exposed daily to cats dander while the asthma was being controlled.
That was over 20 yeras ago. Now I have 12 cats, can cuddle and kiss them no problem at all and am not allergic to them because I forced my immune system to stop reacting, by giving it daily exposure to something it considered a danger, so that it eventually recognised that something I was exposed to daily, was in fact safe.
My brother is the same. Grew up in a house with cats. Left home and doesn't particularly like pets so never had any. If he visited me, he spent the whole time sneezing because he had developed an allergy to something he'd grown up with.
So, if your kids have an allergy,firstly don't immediately suppose that it is actually the animal causing it (more kids are allergic to house dust mites than pets), secondly, don't be in a hurry to get rid of the pet if it is causing the allergy. Get the symptoms under control, keep the pet only in certain areas, wash it weekly if you must, and tell the child to immediately wash hands after touching it. Eventually the allergy will subside.
So it can be overcome. I suppose it would depend on how much the child wanted to overcome it and how much the family thought of the pet. If it was a dog which was there before the children and was regarded almost as a brother to them , I think I would be attempting to sort the allergy out rather than get rid of the dog. But that's just me.


----------



## Amalthea

That is exactly what I meant, Fenny!! Try everything to control the allergy... I know when I was growing up in the States, you could get those desensitizing injections... Dunno if you can get them here or anymore, though.


----------



## Shell195

You lot have been busy:whistling2: Ill just pretend I never saw the last few pages:Na_Na_Na_Na: Allergies......Oh I know about them. Phone rings for The Sanctuary heres how the conversation goes
"Can you take my cat that Ive had for years hes gorgeous and we love him but our new baby is allergic to him" "Are you sure its the cat as most new babies are snuffley" "Oh its def the cat my doctor says so"" Doctors arent always right, have you had the baby tested?" "No my Doctor is very good" " Have you tried Petal Cleanse you wipe it on the Cat once a week and towel dry its got a very high success rate in controlling allergies and Asthma" "My Doctors says the cat has to go" " Would you like to hear more about Petal Cleanse then you can keep your cat?" " No, Can you take the bloody cat I dont want it anymore we got it when we got our house before we had a baby but now its not needed"
This is one of many actual conversations it so pi**es me off:bash::bash: Yes I actually become quite rude to these horrid people


----------



## Shell195

The only difference between goats milk and cows milk is Goats contains 4.1% lactose and cows 4.7% lactose.(googled it LOL) Maybe Pams cats are used to it which is why they dont react. I dont give mine milk but I remember from the Siamese I bred how Lactose Intolerant they were so have never bothered with milk since.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

My moggies occasionally get cows milk as a treat :blush: They love it!

I also heard cats are lactose intolerant but it never seems to have done mine any harm. 

All of mine are quite happy to stick heads and paws into a cup of milk that's been left in reach!

xxx


----------



## freekygeeky

ginger loves milk. and is fine with it,
on the other hand.. the others are unwell after it.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

When me and my ex husband split up I was so worried that he was going to take Custard with him. I spoke to the vet about it as I knew that splitting the dogs up after spending all their lives (ten years) together would be very upsetting for them, and he agreed that it wouldn't be fair on them. So I told my ex that the dogs had to stay together and if that meant we shared their care then so be it. 

It turned out that as he didn't sort himself out with his own place to stay after he left that he couldn't take Custard anyway. Then Custard took ill and my ex walked in one day to pick el's up and I asked him for a lift to the vet as I wasn't driving then, and he refused to give me a lift and said "that dogs F***ed, F**k him."

From that day on, he didn't stand a chance of getting anywhere near to looking after them, he could have took me to court or whatever but I was keeping both of them with me.


----------



## Nat

Only saw last cpl of pages as wayyyyyy 2 many to read but seems 2 be alot about milk.....Mine get spoilt and have 1 bowl (between the 3) of cats milk every morn and every eve but thats all....Id be too scared to try giving them cows or goats milk as there is evidence that its not good for them and as treacle was raised on it and is now a million times healthier since being off it id never do it


----------



## Amalthea

A few more pics that I just took...

Bindi's knackered!!





































And the whole gang chillin' on the landing!!


----------



## freekygeeky

bloody hell is that bindy! no :censor: way!! lol
honestly dont belive you!


----------



## Amalthea

Promise  She's a big girl now!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Promise  She's a big girl now!!


blooming hell! can i have pics of her when you got her so i can conapre.. cantseem ti find them in this thread


----------



## Amalthea

Yup...


----------



## freekygeeky

still dont belive you seriously thats crazy


----------



## Amalthea

She has been making up for her lack of energy to play as a tiny kitten, I can tell ya!! She's a goofy little freak!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> She has been making up for her lack of energy to play as a tiny kitten, I can tell ya!! She's a goofy little freak!


lol ist just amazing
big :no1: to you, amazing seriously, well done.
she is abeuatiful, i think she if she wanted a date would like mr tomas 

him drunk










he can run fast










he looks cute when a sleep










but really he is a toff


----------



## Amalthea

Oh he is very handsome... She's sitting on the desk looking, too!! *lol*


----------



## Rain

I've not gone through the whole thread yet (will do after this post), but I'm thinking about getting a cat in a few years when we have less dgos. I'd love a bengal, anyone fancy sharing some pics (and some info) on them?
I've lived with cats on and off through my life, we had a tabby (Called tabitha) and her daughter Poppy, sadly Tabs was put down when she was 18, and poppy died not 3 feet away from the place she was born at the age of 16 (she was hit by a car, survived but was never the same). Then we had Jaffa, a ginger girl, who I loved to no end, but when I moved out, and my parents moved away, she was given to the next door neighbors who love her. 
Now we have a black monster called Missy, who lives with timberwolf, but is actually my OH's cat. She's getting old now, and loosing her marbles, but is still nice at heart.
I do actually miss having a cat, but I wont risk one with 4 big bouncy dogs, and one little schip who hates cats with a passion.


----------



## RepBex

Zoe when we got her how old do you think ?









rory same litter as zoe again how old ?










kitten love :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> The only difference between goats milk and cows milk is Goats contains 4.1% lactose and cows 4.7% lactose.(googled it LOL) Maybe Pams cats are used to it which is why they dont react. I dont give mine milk but I remember from the Siamese I bred how Lactose Intolerant they were so have never bothered with milk since.


 It's odd isn't it? Perhaps again it is like an allergy (which is what an intolerance is really) and because my lot get it daily, their bodies just don't have an adverse reaction against it. When I had Siamese, they had goats milk daily too so I think it must be more to do with it being part of their daily diet and their body being used to it. Even the big feral, 'Bertie' loves his milk.
Actually my lot get through a huge chunk of mild cheddar each week too. Along with "eggy eggy eggy" as the rallying call to get them in at night "cheesy weeeeeeeeezy" also brings them at a gallop along with Mewk mewk (milk milk)


----------



## feorag

Wow you lot have been busy this evening! I kept up all day and have just had to read 3 pages to find out what I've missed! :lol2:

Jen, Bindi looks *fantastic* and yes it's amazing to see those before and after photographs - she's quite the beautiful young lady, mad or not!!!

Rain, what I would say if you are thinking about getting a Bengal is to read up on them. Presumably you are aware that they are bred down from the Asian Leopard Cat and although most of the Bengals that are easily available are F4s (being fourth generation from the asian leopard cat), they are different to your standard 'moggie' and you should never forget there are wild genes in their blood! I certainly wouldn't call them a cat for a novice owner, but then you say you've grown up with cats, so you should know cats well enough.

Fenwoman, I think it will be to do with your cats constantly drinking milk that it doesn't give them diarrhoea, but I know if I gave it to mine, it would!

Beardylover, I've no idea exactly how old your kittens are in the photographs which is when you say you first got them - it's very hard without something alongside to get a perspective on size, but what I will say is that they look too young to be away from their mother.


----------



## RepBex

Indeed they are where to young 

we where told 8 weeks but why wont 

they are at vaccination age this month that i know 

but they still suck on blankets etc and will all there lives as a result of them being sold so young but they did know how to use the litter tray when we got them thank god lol:2thumb:Good eye


----------



## Amalthea

You never would have known Bindi was going to turn into such a beautiful little cat by the little bag of fur and bones we brought home that day, huh?


----------



## feorag

beardyLover said:


> Indeed they are where to young
> 
> we where told 8 weeks but why wont
> 
> they are at vaccination age this month that i know
> 
> but they still suck on blankets etc and will all there lives as a result of them being sold so young but they did know how to use the litter tray when we got them thank god lol:2thumb:Good eye


I bred cats for 18 years and never litter trained a single kitten. A litter tray went into the kitten pen as soon as they were big enough to climb out of the kittening box, which was 3 weeks, give or take a day or two. 

It's such a shame that people believe that as soon as a kitten is eating solid food it's ready to leave its mother! There so much more to rearing kittens than that.



Amalthea said:


> You never would have known Bindi was going to turn into such a beautiful little cat by the little bag of fur and bones we brought home that day, huh?


You are so right, Jen, I remember when you posted those first photographs and I said she looked like she was dying and I firmly believe she would have if you hadn't rescued her, but she's a right pretty wee critter now!! :no1:


----------



## fenwoman

Rain said:


> I do actually miss having a cat, but I wont risk one with 4 big bouncy dogs, and one little schip who hates cats with a passion.



You allow a dog to dictate what pets you have? How very odd.If I want to bring a pig into my home, I wouldn't dream of asking my dogs permission. One or more may not like pigs, may even hate pigs, but as long as I am the human and this is my house, I get to dictate who or what comes to live here with me.


----------



## Amalthea

I, too, think Bindi wouldn't have lasted much longer if I didn't bring her here... The first couple days with her you could see her lack of spirit. Once she realised she was getting regular food, though, there was no stopping her (except that pesky neccessity called sleep) :flrt:


----------



## Rain

fenwoman said:


> You allow a dog to dictate what pets you have? How very odd.If I want to bring a pig into my home, I wouldn't dream of asking my dogs permission. One or more may not like pigs, may even hate pigs, but as long as I am the human and this is my house, I get to dictate who or what comes to live here with me.


No, i WONT allow my dogs to terrorise an animal, or risk them harming it. The gsd has a prey drive so high she would spend all day having to be separated from a cat, and it's not worth the hassle having to keep them apart.
If it's a choice of risking one of my pets harming the other, or not having an animal for a few years, i know which one i would choose. Ultimatly i'm lucky enough to be in no rush to have every pet i want at the same time. I'm 23, and hope to have many more years to enjoy all my animals without them being a risk to each other. If you want an animal regardless of your situation then that's YOUR choice, MY choice is to wait until I decide the time is right.


----------



## Shell195

Bindi is huge, my OH just couldnt believe she was the same kitten. If you hadnt of taken her should would have died. Shes beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

One more... I don't think it's too risque :blush: Snuggly Bindi :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

My first thought for a title was *"sex kittens":lol2: She looks so snuggled cute pic:flrt:*


----------



## fenwoman

Well I reckon she is gay because she looks bloody smug in that picture lol.


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I thought she did, too, Fenny!!! Way to proud of herself!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning everyone! no work again today so not sure what to do with myself.......could paint mine and el's ceilings as I haven't done them yet and they are a mess from previous tennant......house is all tidy so I can't do any housework.......sigh................

Bindi is so huge it's amazing!


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Emma, I wish I could do a post like that, but I honestly don't think I could ever say "house is all tidy so I can't do any ousework.......sigh................" as housework definitely comes last on my list of priorities so is never absolutely all done and I would *never* sigh cos I had none to do!! :lol2:

What's everyone up to today? Apart from Emma, who it appears is doing nothing! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Goodmorning. Ive got the Sanctuary Phone AGAIN and got loads of washing to do, a Poodle to clip,and 3 small dogs to bath.................... Mmmm maybe I wont do them all today


----------



## feorag

Poor you! I've got some adoptions to do for our Sanctuary, but I washed yesterday cos it was a fabulous day up here!

Don't know what I'm doing - probably a bit of shopping and I've got a coat to take back for a refund, so I might do that today!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Eileen if you lived local I would come and clean for you, I'm just a scrubber at heart! I'm planning a viv build now while i'm off work and bored shitless.....its taken me all morning to figure out the measurements and i think I've finally got it sussed. It wouldn't have taken as long but the first idea i had was no good as B&Q don't have any conti in stock for miles around :bash:


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Eileen if you lived local I would come and clean for you,


Now, I have *never* had an offer like that in my entire life and believe me, I'd snap your hand off if you lived near enough - I absolutely *hate* housework. The novelty wore off long ago I have to say!


----------



## Amalthea

Eww... Housework! Gary is the tidy one... Definitely not me!! I think I'll clean out my boy ratlets today... Dunno about anything else. *lol*


----------



## feorag

Phew!! Glad I'm not the only one on here who hates housework and yes Jen, my Barry is the tidy one, but he's learned to live with me!!

Having said that I can live with my untidieness, but I struggle to live with other people's in my house! How contrary is that???


----------



## Nat

Hey all....had a VERY close call with Treacle last night....made me feel sick to my stomach!! She heard dads car pullin up (she loves my dad) and as she was outside flew straight across the grass area to leap straight infront of the car!!!! My dad thankgod saw exactly what she was going to do and slammed the breaks on but it was so close!! He was nearly handing me a squashed cat with my KFC!!! Needless to say she is now on reprimand and housebound....at least till me heart is back out of my throat!!!


----------



## Shell195

Steve is most definately the tidy one think it goes back to the years he was in the army. It does my head in Grrrrrrrrr. You put something down and its gone but when you ask where he cant remember exactly so I have to do a house search.
Naughty Treacle scaring you like that I think shes just used up some of her 9 lives.


----------



## feorag

I have that problem too Shell. I get something out of a cupboard to use for whatever reason, get distracted and when I come back it's vanished cos he's put it back! Does me head in, that does!

Poor you Nat - I bet you got an awful fright - that's 1 life gone then if she hasn't already lost others!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I have to admit i do tidy things away and don't have a clue where i put them :blush: it really annoys me and I've only got myself to blame.....

Treacle is a bad bad kitty!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor you, Nat!! At least she's ok!!

Yeah, I'm quite happy living in my untidiness... Gary has asked if I'll tidy up my craft area while he's away... *sigh* I know where things are when it's untidy... It's when things are put away that I can't find them!!


----------



## Nat

Thanx peeps.....scared the hell outta me!!!

Im glad its only me that tidies my house lmao....wuld do my head in not knowin where stuff was!!


----------



## vetdebbie

You guys should try working with vet nurses - they are all completely OCD. The number of times I've got out a needle and syringe to take a blood sample, gone to get the animal and come back to find someone's thrown it out - like 15 seconds later - is unreal!!


----------



## Shell195

We had a lovely vet nurse that used to volunteer at The Sanctuary but when Eve had been we could never find anything (She trained in Animal care with us when she left school and was NEVER like this then) It must be the training they give to VNs:lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie

And then they become head VN - who tend to move perfectly tidy things from 1 cupboard where they've been for years to another for no discernible reason. Grrrr.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I've spent the last hour trying to take photos of Tigger and have about 30 of the back of his head or his tail disappearing. I did manage to get some nice ones of Meg and Cosworth though so will post them when i've got my camera battery charged again.

I'm the only one who tidies in this house, no one else does it to my standards. I can't sit down and relax in the evening if the house is a tip. I'm not massively tidy (can't be with kids and cats and a mechanic) but I do my best!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I'm quite happy living in my untidiness... Gary has asked if I'll tidy up my craft area while he's away... *sigh* I know where things are when it's untidy... It's when things are put away that I can't find them!!


:lol2: I know exactly what you mean. I tidied everything away ready for the whole family (6 of them in total) arriving for 5 days at New Year. After they'd gone it took me ages to find where I'd hidden everything!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We kinda just shoved most of the extra "stuff" into my crafty corner when we were tidying up after Christmas... So I've got to try and sort through it all...


----------



## feorag

Do you know what I'd _love_ to do if I just had the money? Build a room on top of our garage - the front half to be another double bedroom and the back half to be a craft room for me where I can sew, make my jewellery, make my cards. At the minute I use the dining room table which is part of the living room and so I have to put it all away every time I stop in case a cat knocks stuff on the floor or pees on it!! :lol2:

I fantasise about it on a regular basis. A room covered in shelves with storage boxes of beads and crafty stuff and a workbench right around the whole room so I don't have to clear away one lot of stuff if I fancy doing something else! 

[Goes off to cry cos unless she wins the lottery that is *never* gonna happen]


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> We kinda just shoved most of the extra "stuff" into my crafty corner when we were tidying up after Christmas... So I've got to try and sort through it all...


 Buy a blanket box and throw everything in. Voila....tidy!!:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Do you know what I'd _love_ to do if I just had the money? Build a room on top of our garage - the front half to be another double bedroom and the back half to be a craft room for me where I can sew, make my jewellery, make my cards. At the minute I use the dining room table which is part of the living room and so I have to put it all away every time I stop in case a cat knocks stuff on the floor or pees on it!! :lol2:
> 
> I fantasise about it on a regular basis. A room covered in shelves with storage boxes of beads and crafty stuff and a workbench right around the whole room so I don't have to clear away one lot of stuff if I fancy doing something else!
> 
> [Goes off to cry cos unless she wins the lottery that is *never* gonna happen]


 It could happen. Do you have children? You have a solution. If you have children cluttering up your home and taking up valuable anima/craft space. Put them up for adoption or give them away to nice people. Problems solved. The rooms you needed for them to sleep in, become craft rooms, animal rooms etc.
Or you could do it the more conventional way and wait until they leave home. If they show no signs of doing so, when they hit 18, tell them how they are now aduts and how much you know they value their independance. Instead of giving them the key to the door, you take yours off them, give them a cheque for £100 and tell them "there you go dear, this is the first step on the road to an independant life. Don't forget to phone before you come to visit".
See? No need to wait for a lottery win at all :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Pam my kids are like homing pigeons or is that bad pennies. As fast as they leave they move back in again:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LOL* My crafty corner is in the computer room... I moved the dining room table up here when I was crafting for the rat show and haven't moved it back downstairs yet *lol* While I was in the States over summer, though, Gary decorated the computer room and set aside a cabinet for my craft stuff, so I do have my own little bit for things now


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I'd been gone less than 6 months (at a young age) before my room became an office! 

I plan to have so many more animals when my bratlings (affectionately used) pack up and leave home.... only 16 years to go!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Pam my kids are like homing pigeons or is that bad pennies. As fast as they leave they move back in again:whistling2:


Ach you ain't doin' it right woman.
They move out, you put the bed on freecycle and immediately turn the room into a rodent room or a ferret room etc. Then when they want to come for a visit you tell them you'll see if you can borrow a put-U-up bed from the incontinent old lady down the road as you got rid of their bed. Borrow a lumpy uncomfortable one from somewhere, welcome child with open arms and smiles, make sure you don't clean out the cages in the room for a couple of days before hand and if they moan about being kept awake by hamster wheels, or in the case of my own son, Ferrets thumping about, making farting noises, filling their litter trays with smelly turds, then all peering at him through the wire while he got dressed, you say "oh I know, aren't they sweet, they obviously like you". You find that the offsprings still visit, but they are less likely to want to stop overnight or move back in.:lol2:
Ohhh I'm a wicked unnatural mother, I am really.How can I prefer animals to my son?
Well I don't. I love them allllllll the same :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ROTFL:lol2: I know what ya mean about preferring your animals to your kids:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yeah and me too! :lol2: bless the little buggers.......


----------



## Amalthea

Only chillin's I've got so far are the furry ones... The cats are definitely my chillin's for the time being!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> It could happen. Do you have children? You have a solution. If you have children cluttering up your home and taking up valuable anima/craft space. Put them up for adoption or give them away to nice people. Problems solved. The rooms you needed for them to sleep in, become craft rooms, animal rooms etc.
> Or you could do it the more conventional way and wait until they leave home. If they show no signs of doing so, when they hit 18, tell them how they are now aduts and how much you know they value their independance. Instead of giving them the key to the door, you take yours off them, give them a cheque for £100 and tell them "there you go dear, this is the first step on the road to an independant life. Don't forget to phone before you come to visit".
> See? No need to wait for a lottery win at all :lol2:


All good advice, but too late. They both left home years ago and for about 10 years I had an office. I converted the small bedroom into an office and put my computer in there (wasn't doing much 'crafting' then, too busy working!), but they chose to settle down miles away from me and then they started breeding (the kids that is) and bringing their children home to visit, so then there were too many children and not enough room in the 1 spare bedroom left, so I had to convert my office back to a bedroom and my office is now a wardrobe in the spare double bedroom!

I take your point about making their visits as uncomfortable as possible, but you see I actually like to see my ............... grandchildren!!! I like grandchildren, cos they go home again and come with no responsibility! 

Much better than children! :lol2:

Jen (as in TWB) your parents are just like me!! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> All good advice, but too late. They both left home years ago and for about 10 years I had an office. I converted the small bedroom into an office and put my computer in there (wasn't doing much 'crafting' then, too busy working!), but they chose to settle down miles away from me and then they started breeding (the kids that is) and bringing their children home to visit, so then there were too many children and not enough room in the 1 spare bedroom left, so I had to convert my office back to a bedroom and my office is now a wardrobe in the spare double bedroom!
> 
> I take your point about making their visits as uncomfortable as possible, but you see I actually like to see my ............... grandchildren!!! I like grandchildren, cos they go home again and come with no responsibility!
> 
> Much better than children! :lol2:
> 
> Jen (as in TWB) your parents are just like me!! :lol2:


 Well yes, I can see how you would like the grand kiddies, but can't you visit them? That way, granny comes to visit, she gets waited on by children, cupsa tea and a meal cooked while granny feeds the grandkids on unsuitable things and makes them hyper. Then, Granny eats her meal, says tata and beggars off home, no hving to deal with tantrums, sticky hands, washing up or anything else.. Then, you have grandkids to visit only in summertime and makes a great game out of it telling them how exciting it will be to be able to sleep in a tent in Granny's garden.
See? Still no need to give up your craft/animal rooms.


----------



## Flutterbye

Hi everyone, thought id share some pic's...

My sister and marshmellow:








Her friend and coco:








Me & marshmellow & coco








Apologies for the lack of clothing but i just had to show what its like whenever i sit down to study or just sit down to do anything...oh and sugar had that cone on her head as shes just been speyed.









hope you enjoy!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw the kitties look like they have settled in great FB! lovely pics!


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous kittys. The look on Sugars face says it all:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Well yes, I can see how you would like the grand kiddies, but can't you visit them? That way, granny comes to visit, she gets waited on by children, cupsa tea and a meal cooked while granny feeds the grandkids on unsuitable things and makes them hyper. Then, Granny eats her meal, says tata and beggars off home, no hving to deal with tantrums, sticky hands, washing up or anything else.. Then, you have grandkids to visit only in summertime and makes a great game out of it telling them how exciting it will be to be able to sleep in a tent in Granny's garden.
> See? Still no need to give up your craft/animal rooms.


I do visit them and I love it - it's called "Granny's revenge" and I do sit on my backside and get waited on hand and foot and don't cook and just enjoy my grandchildren, but because of the cats, my husband won't come with me and so he would never get to see them. 

My family sleeping in a tent in the garden, I can just see my daughter-in-law doing that!!!! :lol2:

Nope, I like your suggestions, but it looks like it'll have to be a lottery win or a move to Scotland (which I'd love, but I'd never get my stable non-risk-taking husband to give up a steady job and move)

Kim, those photographs are lovely and I can see the kittens have grown, but the collars seem to have grown with them and still look huuuuuuge!!

It's a pity Rach can't get on line to see them herself.


----------



## Amalthea

What gorgeous pics!!  And don't worry about the lack of clothing... A few pages back I posted a pic of Bindi in my robe wrapped around my boob *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

And she's back there now, purring away *lol*


----------



## Flutterbye

BFB - thanks hun...and i know...settled is just not the word! they've started meowing at me to pick them up for cuddles now! i do my make up with one on either shoulder and sugar at my feet :lol2: and heaven forbid if i nip out for a ciggie they dont half tell me off from the other side of the door!

Shell - haha oh god she has not been impressed with that cone...some of the grumpy noises she's made almost like a human having a right whinge! I have to say though it is quite entertaining watching her figure out she can go into small spaces anymore :lol2:

Eileen - thankyou, oh they have, they've got nice little bellies on them now they seem to grow right infront of my eyes sometimes! Aye i agree the collars are too big really, but they've saved them from being sat on and stood on soooo many times :lol2: They're loose enough to easily slide right off if they were to ever catch on anything.....and Rach has been on facebook loads so i'm sure she's probably seen all the piccies and things, she's not missing out. 

Amalthea - aww i saw that piccie, very cute! 

kim


----------



## fenwoman

I wonder why vet's have started using those cone things recently? I've only ever once had one when a vet convinced me in a weak moment that my cat would tear the stitches out if I didn't buy one to put on her. The poor cat was traumatised by the thing, it must have hurt her when she caught it on things and it jarred her little neck, she couldn't eat or drink properly. I took it off within an hour of coming home. In all the years I've had all those cats and they've all been neutered, not one has ever opened the spay wound. They often lick the wound but nothing more. Tabitha hasn't got one on now and it's healing well. The act of licking not only cleans the wound but is soothing for them.
Personally I think it's another fad from across the water, designed to put more profit in vets pockets.


----------



## feorag

I've never had one for a spaying operation in 20 years of cat ownership.

In fact as I recall the only time any of my animals has been given one was a cat when she had her eyelid stitched up to try and cure a corneal ulcer and that one I _could_ understand!


----------



## freekygeeky

some of you will remember a couple of days a go i wrote saying that my OH's cat may have heart probs or thyroid pobs..
well she went back yestoday teh tests show she has a heart mumor.
she has to go back next week, after a weeks worth of medicene...

will she be ok?

really worried, graham also lost his aunty today too.


----------



## Esarosa

Well Libby got given a collar from our vets (no extra charge and we get itemised bills) and even with it on she could reach her stitches. In fact as she was trying to lick the wound the collar kept poking her. She could get the collar off when she'd had enough so in the end when i was at home i just took it off n watched her. She pulled all her stitches out before going back to the vets, but the wound healed really well. Took her to the vets when she was due to have them out and he commented on how well she had healed and how quickly her fur had grown back. (All the vets love tart as it is) Definitely wouldn't use a collar in future, with Libby it just seemed to draw her attention to the fact something was different.


----------



## Shell195

We dont use collars at the sanctuary and I have never used them either.We have had a couple pull stitches out and they have had to be restitched(only go back to vets if wound opens) We either use Hibiscrub on the wound IF the cat keeps pulling at them or ask for inverted stitches


----------



## Nat

FB your fur babies are beautiful!!!

I just had to share this pic with you, Treacle with her 19 week old beautiful brown eyed baby Bear!!.....iv called it....how to fit 2 kitties on a 2ft fishtank lmao


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> some of you will remember a couple of days a go i wrote saying that my OH's cat may have heart probs or thyroid pobs..
> well she went back yestoday teh tests show she has a heart mumor.
> she has to go back next week, after a weeks worth of medicene...
> 
> will she be ok?
> 
> really worried, graham also lost his aunty today too.


 At least you know what it is now. Hopefully medicine will sort it out. I remember a long time ago in the olden days when I took in a boxer dog (rescue). I had him checked at the vets, who found he had a murmur (boxers prone to heart probs)
Anyway, the vet said he was going to try him on digitalin and he did. After a month of it, I took him back and his heart murmur had disappeared. Vet said he thought the digitalin had joolted the heart into working properly.


----------



## Ragmoth

Nat, Bear is huge compared to my kitten, Jinx. I think i'm gonna have to take him to the vets. he's still really tiny.  He was born on 24th Aug according to the woman i got him off. 

But saying that he was taken off his mum at 5 weeks and fed on adult cat meat until i got him when he was 11 weeks. He also had chronic sickenss and diaorreah at his last owners, that's why she gave him to me. So he's not had the best start in life.


----------



## freekygeeky

freekygeeky said:


> some of you will remember a couple of days a go i wrote saying that my OH's cat may have heart probs or thyroid pobs..
> well she went back yestoday teh tests show she has a heart mumor.
> she has to go back next week, after a weeks worth of medicene...
> 
> will she be ok?
> 
> really worried, graham also lost his aunty today too.


bump:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Ragmoth said:


> Nat, Bear is huge compared to my kitten, Jinx. I think i'm gonna have to take him to the vets. he's still really tiny.  He was born on 24th Aug according to the woman i got him off.
> 
> But saying that he was taken off his mum at 5 weeks and fed on adult cat meat until i got him when he was 11 weeks. He also had chronic sickenss and diaorreah at his last owners, that's why she gave him to me. So he's not had the best start in life.


 This is the sort of start Tabitha's kittens will have had sadly. Removed from her early and unweaned and sold.:bash:


----------



## Ragmoth

I should also say he is eating fine now, he's not sick anymore and his poo is firm. He's just tiny and very mischevious


----------



## Nat

fenwoman said:


> This is the sort of start Tabitha's kittens will have had sadly. Removed from her early and unweaned and sold.:bash:


:censor: Everytime I think of those poor babies I feel so sad....and Ragmoth same goes for ur poor lil fur baby.
Mind you when I took Bear to the vets for his vacc's n health checks he asked me if I had his age wrong lol...he is a big lad xx


----------



## feorag

I echo what everyone has said here about kittens being taken away from their mothers, purely because they can eat solid food!!

Gina, I'm sorry I can't help you with the heart murmur as I've never come across it in an older cat. My Havana was only 2½ when his was discovered, but it was caused by cardiomyopathy, which is a very different thing and there was little the vets could do for him. Some cats live for years with that condition, other don't - sadly he was one who didn't.

I'm sure what Fen is saying is right though that with some treatment the cat will still have a good life.

Nat - that photograph is excellent!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... The collars aren't the norm in the States, either. I never had one on any of my cats growing up...


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I echo what everyone has said here about kittens being taken away from their mothers, purely because they can eat solid food!!
> 
> Gina, I'm sorry I can't help you with the heart murmur as I've never come across it in an older cat. My Havana was only 2½ when his was discovered, but it was caused by cardiomyopathy, which is a very different thing and there was little the vets could do for him. Some cats live for years with that condition, other don't - sadly he was one who didn't.
> 
> I'm sure what Fen is saying is right though that with some treatment the cat will still have a good life.
> 
> Nat - that photograph is excellent!!! :2thumb:


thanky. i really hope she will be ok, she is grahams little baby. she is the friendliest cat in the world, im sure!!


----------



## Shell195

Murmers are graded. I think 1 is the highest and 3 is the lowest. The low ones seem to cause no poblems. Let us know how she gets on at the vets


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Murmers are graded. I think 1 is the highest and 3 is the lowest. The low ones seem to cause no poblems. Let us know how she gets on at the vets


thanky 

they are very lucky they have insurance tooo as the last appointment cost just over £700!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hope Kitty is ok Gina, fingers crossed.


----------



## freekygeeky

thank you 






p.s

As you may know i fostered for woodgreen, and they made me pay foe the kittens which annoyed me a little.. lol..never mind. But me and my family have just been invited for a day out for a thankyou. 3 course lunch, murder mystery, a tour, and a educational talk ..  lookign forward to it


----------



## Shell195

Gina that sounds so cool. I should think so too. Youve probably paid for most of the trip already:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a fun trip!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina that sounds so cool. I should think so too. Youve probably paid for most of the trip already:lol2:





Amalthea said:


> Sounds like a fun trip!!



lmao!
graham doesnt wanna go.. but my dad and brother are up for it.. after all.. as my dad said ''its free food!!'' lmao!


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely agree your Dad


----------



## feorag

I agree too! I'd go!!! And only right that they should show some appreciation of what you did!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Definitely agree your Dad





feorag said:


> I agree too! I'd go!!! And only right that they should show some appreciation of what you did!!


hehe!!

and the choice is... beef, turkey or vegatrian.. lol

whoop.. im excited now!! lol, its on the 8th of feb, ill updated you then!


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds awesome!!


----------



## Esarosa

That sounds fab Gina  Always fancied one of those murder mystery days/weekends. Let us know how it goes


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Sounds awesome!!





Katiexx said:


> That sounds fab Gina  Always fancied one of those murder mystery days/weekends. Let us know how it goes



hehe i hope its a proper one!! (in a non greedy sort of way!)


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

nice one that should be fun! :2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

just to let you all know i will be back online next tuesday
see ya then xxx


----------



## Amalthea

See ya Tuesday, Rach!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

We'll look forward to that hun! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well I'm announcing that my Harry - the cat I never ever intended to keep is 14 years old today! I've just put up this thread with a couple of vids in celebration http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/240913-my-harrys-14-today.html#post3210526! :lol2: 

And I've just noticed that you've already nearly all been and found it!!

He was a single kitten (well Sorcha delivered a dead kitten 2 days later) so he was a little singleton and we think the only kitten Sorcha ever gave birth to that she didn't appear to like! Aahhh!! I think after 2 litters of 3 kittens, she found only one kitten quite boring and so she carried him into our bed every night. We'd just gone through that about a month or 2 earlier when Snickles (Luna's grandmother) had given birth to a single kitten (Lijang) and she was just a terrible mother and wanted us to take care of that kitten and Kosta (Luna's mother from her first litter), so by the time we'd had loads of interrupted night's sleep with Harry in the bed, we were both well and truly cream crackered! :lol2:

He was booked by a girl in Scotland who'd been waiting nearly 2 years for me to produce a male kitten that colour - in the 2 years since she asked me for a kitten every male kitten had not been that colour. She didn't want another colour and she didn't want a kitten from another breeder, so when he was first born, I thought, "this is the kitten for Caroline", but you see he was normal birthweight, but he just didn't thrive and until he was about 6 months old he was the smallest kitten we'd ever had, male or female, so I was wary about telling her that I had a kitten for her in case something went badly wrong. And of course by the time I became confident that he wasn't going to fade away and die, as a single kitten he'd just wormed his way into my heart and I couldn't part with him, so he stayed and poor Caroline had to wait another 3 years for me to get Floyd - another usual male. Now that's the sort of person I loved to sell kittens to, cos if she waited nearly 5 years to get something, I knew she would treasure him!!

His story is here on my website Harry


----------



## diamondlil

Any tips on dealing with an abcess? (I can't get to the vet before monday because I'm on nightshifts, so I have to sleep during the day) Just notice one of the ninja kittens has a burst abcess under her chin, from fighting with her sister. I've bathed with salt water, any other first-aid tips to help until Monday?


----------



## Amalthea

Honey is a fantastic healing agent... And it's antibacterial.


----------



## diamondlil

Amalthea said:


> Honey is a fantastic healing agent... And it's antibacterial.


Just checked, no honey in the cupboard. I know we've started using manuka honey at work.........I may have to have a look in the stock cupboard tonight:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I have heard of some pretty nasty wounds healing ompletely within a couple days with just honey and bandage changes. Obviously, if it's on her chin, you can't really bandage it, though.


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> I have heard of some pretty nasty wounds healing ompletely within a couple days with just honey and bandage changes. Obviously, if it's on her chin, you can't really bandage it, though.


hmmm
soif i find a cut.. on a cat.. i can use honey?
i just recently used savalon... (i know i probably should of...*gets ready to be shouted at!)


----------



## Amalthea

I use it on my rats and small animals, but haven't had to use it on anything bigger yet. And I know of somebody who runs a rescue who had a rat with a large abcess... She drained the abcess and covered it in honey, repeated this for a couple days and it healed wonderfully.


----------



## feorag

I think the honey would work too, especially if you've given it a good bathe with salt & water to clean all the puss out. Just make sure it doesn't close up and then fill up again.


----------



## Amalthea

Woo!! The cat expert agrees... I must not be talking a load of rubbish!!


----------



## Shell195

NEVER use Dettol on a cat it is highly toxic to them. savlon isnt to bad but I wouldnt recommend it. We use Aloe vera Gel on all our small animals minor injuries or Colloidal silver both excellent and both none toxic. Honey is goos too, they use it a lot in America


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky *throws savolon out* lol.
what about iodine water mix, like with reptiles? or is that a no no too?
no i use honey from now on?


----------



## Nat

Iv been watching alot of animal rescue programs on tv in america that have been using honey and the 1st time I saw it I thought....omg have they gone cookoo???? then I saw the results and have 2 say its pretty amazin!! xx


----------



## feorag

I totally realise that it's far too late for me now cos I'm so old, but one of the best things to put on your face is honey - pure and simple - it's very cleansing (you can use it like soap), but it also hydrates the skin. 

I smooth some on my face (now and again, when I remember - I'm not much into skin care, never have been!) and then relax in my bath. After about 15 minutes you can pat for face for about 5 like a form of massage before washing it off, or just wash it off - if you haven't licked most of it off beforehand (like me!)

You can of course add stuff to it like lemon juice and/or egg white, and/or or olive oil or glycerin to make a mask, but it's not necessary.

Good stuff honey!!


----------



## Nat

feorag said:


> if you haven't licked most of it off beforehand (like me!)


EEWWWW! lol I hate the taste of the stuff x


----------



## freekygeeky

Nat said:


> EEWWWW! lol I hate the taste of the stuff x


me too!!


----------



## feorag

:flrt: Shlurrrppppp!!! It's lovely stuff!


----------



## Shell195

Warm buttered wholemeal toast with honey Yum Yum:flrt:


----------



## Nat

Shell195 said:


> Warm buttered wholemeal toast with honey Yum Yum:flrt:


Oh ok ur gross!! haha...go & stand in the corner! x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Warm buttered wholemeal toast with honey Yum Yum:flrt:


:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Mmmm.... Loves honey! I prefer honey in my tea to sugar (especially if it's spiced apple tea... NUM!!). And for Christmas, I made ham with honey, cloves, and pineapple. Num!


----------



## HappyDwarf

Does it matter what type of honey???


----------



## Shell195

Manuka(£8 a pot) is best but they all work .


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Mmmm.... Loves honey! I prefer honey in my tea to sugar (especially if it's spiced apple tea... NUM!!). And for Christmas, I made ham with honey, cloves, and pineapple. Num!


Please tell me you dont take milk with that:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Eww no... Milk in tea is a very strange British thing.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Warm buttered wholemeal toast with honey Yum Yum:flrt:


 I have toast and hney for breakfast every morning. I love the ASDA bakery 5 grains and rye bread best though. I never eat packet bread.


----------



## Ragmoth

I can often be found drinking a very healthy mug of hot water, honey and a slice of lemon... whilst smoking a ***!!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

So this honey thing peeps, I've come home from work tonight and my FeLV+ Tigger has a graze on his neck that wasn't there last night. Dunno where it's come from (he doesn't go out) almost looks like its been overlicked. He's eating and drinking and playing normally so would honey work on that if i disinfect with salt water or is it V.E.T time?


----------



## Ragmoth

yep, slap some honey on it. If you can get some proper honey that is, not that nasty stuff you can buy from tesco. You want real honey not the runny stuff. Am not making sense but i know what i mean!!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

What's "proper stuff" - please excuse my ignorance!


----------



## feorag

I would say the purer the better. The cheap stuff on the shelves at Asda may have additives or be well processed.

As Shell says Manuka honey is the best - it has anti-bacterial properties supposedly not found in any other honey. It's excellent stuff for people with stomach ulcers and you only need to eat a couple of teaspoons a day.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thanks for that, I'll try and get some today. Are there any other home remedies for Cats? Of course I go to my vets if they need it but it would be useful to know of anythings to try first for minor ailments!

xxx


----------



## Nat

Timewarpbunny said:


> Thanks for that, I'll try and get some today. Are there any other home remedies for Cats? Of course I go to my vets if they need it but it would be useful to know of anythings to try first for minor ailments!
> 
> xxx


have 2 agree with that....any lil cuts and scrapes my babies get I always take to the vet to get em sorted so if there are home remedies thats great!!


----------



## feorag

Depends on your outlook on life. I know I've used and had some success with homeopathy on my cats. I wouldn't choose it over a conventional treatment by the vet for some illnesses, but for chronic conditions, I'd rather go down the natural route than the man-made medicine route - and that includes for me too!


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky to feorag i now get updates on main ***** near me needsing homes.. this stunner came up todat... what a beauty!











on a side note.. 

just got my feliway in the post, took ages, but hay ho.. its been in for about 1 min,and scoob and tom love it.. zingi on the other hand doesnt, but it does say it can take a month. i really hope it helps him.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Uh oh... think we may have a problem! Picked up our 3 rattie babies today and Princess has them marked men. She came into the bedroom where the babies were settling into the cage, went straight into hunter mode and tried to stick her paw through the bars. The ratties were terrified naturally and Princess was swifly removed from the bedroom. Methinks I might keep them all separated til the ratties are a bit bigger and will bite back if she tried it again! 

She's only doing what comes naturally but I hope I find a way for us all to happily together without having to keep doors shut!

Butter wouldn't melt would it!


----------



## feorag

Gina, there's no piccie to see and me wants to see the Coonie Cat and hear his story!!!

Jen (TWP - I'm doing this cos there are now 2 Jens on this thread! :lol2. I'd keep your cat away until you have the confidence of your rats and then see what happens.

That's what I'll do with mine (when I get them). Once they've settled and trust me, I'll allow the cats in to see them and sniff them and see if I can get them to accept the rats as members of our family - in other words - "You no touchy or you be in BIG trouble"!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

I think when they're a bit older it will make a difference. My two babies Keira and Spirit, (Well I say babies 11 & 8ish weeks respectively) don't seem to realise the cat isn't a friend, they're very inquisitive.

The older group who they will be intro'd too when the new cage arrives however are like little guard rats. Ruby & Puck just tend to leave the cat looking and torment her, wheras Rolo & Ghost are like little rottweilers with her. They definitely distinguish between her and the dog, who when they free range they crawl all over :lol2:

We keep a spray bottle by the rat cage now, so if Libby does try to push her luck she gets a light spray with that, soon stops.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Yep definitely keeping them away from them for the time being. I really want this to be successful!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I did think about the spray bottle for them when we move the cage into the living room, with the babies only being 6 weeks though I think I'll get them settled in first and then introduce the cats slowly when they are bigger!

I'm glad it can work, it was one of my concerns before getting the rats but heard loads of stories about how it can work really well!


----------



## Esarosa

To be honest Libby isn't to bad now. She's much more likely to play up when you're in the room than if you're out. If you peak around the door 9/10 times she's asleep on the bed curled up. My other half just thinks she is a bit of an attention whore. Tbh he may have a point :razz:


----------



## fenwoman

Timewarpbunny said:


> Uh oh... think we may have a problem! Picked up our 3 rattie babies today and Princess has them marked men. She came into the bedroom where the babies were settling into the cage, went straight into hunter mode and tried to stick her paw through the bars. The ratties were terrified naturally and Princess was swifly removed from the bedroom. Methinks I might keep them all separated til the ratties are a bit bigger and will bite back if she tried it again!
> 
> She's only doing what comes naturally but I hope I find a way for us all to happily together without having to keep doors shut!
> 
> Butter wouldn't melt would it!


 Get a water pistol and give it her with both barrels and tell her in no uncertain terms that they are to be left alone. If you cannot or will not,then I think you'll have to ensure she is never in the room with them as it simply isn't fair to have them onstantly stressed and afraid at the predator just outside their cage. They don't realise that the bars protect them. As far as they are concerned, she could get them.
My lot know without a doubt that all the animals in my rodent room are not to be even looked at and as I type, Lupin the upstairs cat is fast asleep on a stool with a mouse cage full of scampering mice right behind her.


----------



## freekygeeky

sorry, here's the photo of him:










he's the nicest ive seen so far out of all the emails I've had. I think you'll like him


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Oooh I'd have no hesitation at squirting her if she needs it! I don't want the ratties terrorised!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

freekygeeky said:


> sorry, here's the photo of him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's the nicest ive seen so far out of all the emails I've had. I think you'll like him


Oh my! He's stunning!


----------



## Shell195

*Gina hes gorgeous, whats his story??*


----------



## Esarosa

Didn't know you were after a Maine **** Gina. You not got enough on your plate with your crazy whirling devils? :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

isnt he stunning!! me anad dad have always wanted one, before the kittens came along... lol
ginger is gettign on.. and in no way of replacing him.. the main **** will be next.. (that sounds mean.. trust me im not trying to be) 4 is max in the house!

*Dreamer is a 5 year old male Maine ****. He is looking for a new home as his owners are relocating to the USA.

Dreamer is Silver Tabby, neutered, vaccinated and micro-chipped. He does have a flea allergy and needs regular treatment with Frontline. Otherwise fit and healthy.

Dreamer is affectionate and will have a cuddle, but on his terms and he will walk away when he has had enough. He will tolerate a certain amount of brushing but doesn’t like his tummy groomed. His coat is in good condition. He is very talkative and likes things his way. 

He loves to go outside so his new home should provide access to the garden via a cat flap. Dreamer would be happy to share his new home with children, (must be used to animals) and cats (if they are sociable.) He has never interacted with dogs so there is no evidence as to how he would behave in their company, but if they are sociable and used to cats, the owners may consider it.
*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> *Gina hes gorgeous, whats his story??*


Yes, what's his story?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes, what's his story?


look up  you like him?


----------



## feorag

He does look very nice - where's he from - is a Maine **** rescue?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> He does look very nice - where's he from - is a Maine **** rescue?


he's looking for rehoming through the main **** rescue (the one you told me about) but he is in *Abergavenny, Gwent, Wales*


----------



## feorag

I wondered if that was how you found out about him! :notworthy:

But that's a heck of a distance to go!! Are you thinking of getting him or just wishing for the moment?


----------



## Shell195

Poor boy. He looks Brown Tabby to me as this is my Coonie boy Elmo who is a Silver Tabby. 
EDIT Yes Dreamer is a Silver Tabby too explained my problem further down page LOL


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Poor boy. He looks Brown Tabby to me as this is my Coonie boy Elmo who is a Silver Tabby



Oh my god, now he is blooming stunning!! Can't let Will see this!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: since this pic was taken he has moulted out his Ruff, tail and trimmings and it hasnt grown back yet. He is quite aloof and only likes me hes not a fussy cat at all preferring to try and escape from the garden(quite succesfully I may add:devil or to sleep in a heap with the other cats. He sleeps with us but wont go upstairs alone as hes terrified of Sasha the evil one so he only goes up walking behind me all the way. Every night at 9.00 pm he starts winging to go to bed so I have to escort him upstairs and shut him in our bedroom with Purdy and Dennis:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Age is def getting to me as Ive just put me specs on and had a better look at Dreamer and yep he does look Silver Tabby. Sorry:blush:
I think(without hunting out his papers) Elmo is a classic Tabby and maybe Dreamer is a Mackerel that is why they look different. Silly me open mouth without engaging brain.....................again :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> sorry, here's the photo of him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's the nicest ive seen so far out of all the emails I've had. I think you'll like him



WOW he's stunning :flrt:


----------



## Nat

wow!!! what totally beautiful cats!!!! xx


----------



## freekygeeky

lol your all mental.
not going to have him no, but i will keep dreaming, in a couple more years, yup


----------



## Shell195

When we went to choose Elmo we looked at the breeders other cats she had a Queen called Silver and she was the biggest cat Ive ever seen in my entire life. The ones at the shows are huge males but this girl was enormous. Sharon had tried to put her in kitten twice but she never got pregnant. I found out through the grapevine that she rehomed her as a pet. If I had known she was going to do that I would have had her.She was gorgeous


----------



## feorag

To be perfectly honest Shell, Dreamer may be a silver tabby, but he's not a good one - he's got too much tarnishing, cos at first glance I thought he was a brown tabby, but then his brown wasn't brown enough, if you see what I mean. It could, however, be the camera as cameras can lie where colour is concerned

On the other hand I could see that your Elmo was definitely a silver but again you can see tarnishing through his coat too and I can hardly see any patterning on him at all, although to be honest the photograph hasn't been taken to show his patterning, so I apologise if it is better.

When I went to America with my friend in spring 1992 to import 2 Maine *****, the ***** in this country were big, but by no means as big as they are now and that was why my friend decided to import some new lines. We walked into a house in Phoenix and the first thing we saw was this huge red tabby boy, he was about 9 months old and enormous, but then Debbie (his breeder) brought out his father, Kahuna, and my friend Daphne and I were just gobsmacked! When Daphne picked him up his head was almost as big as hers. She chose one of his daughters, Cancoon Pistolera!!

Then we went to Florida because she'd fallen in love with a **** photograph in an American magazine bred by this couple in Florida and had decided then and there she wanted a stud cat from them. We walked into their living room and there was "USA Quadruple Grand Champion Lawmaine Stripes Again" a huge **** lying on the coffee table and he was the full length of it and he was only 1½ year old! He was a son of the cat she'd seen in that magazine years earlier She bought his younger brother, "Lawmaine Keverstones American Dream" and called him Kahuna!

When he came out of quarantine and she put him on the showbench he literally astounded everyone by his size and suddenly all the **** breeders were importing from America to get that size. A couple of years later Steve & Carol gave Stripies to Daphne and he caused another sensation on the show scene, being the first Maine **** Grand Premier in the UK.

Eventually she mated Kahuna to Pistolera, but she lost all the kittens. She mated them again and produced 2 females and 1 male and when I saw them at 6 weeks old I would have snapped her hand off to buy the brown tabby female, but she was so worried about Pistolera's breeding problems that she decided she had to keep both females in order not to lose that line. All those 3 kittens got their Grand titles.

This is Kahuna the day we chose him when he was about 8 weeks old.










And here he is all growed up. Shell, no offence to your boy, but this is classic tabby patterning!! :lol2:










This is Big Kahuna, Pistolera's father, or Coonquest King **** of Cancoon to use his full name.










And here is Stripies - what a cat he was!!










And finally Kahuna on the left with his daughter UK Grand Premier & Grand Champion Keverstone Yankee Girl - she's the girl I would have bought - I thought she was fantastic!! And she was bigger than most of the males on the showbench.


----------



## M.D.B.M

ooh my lord!!!!!

i want them all!!!!


----------



## MistressSadako

No as pretty and elegant as most on here, but here's my kitty:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

MistressSadako said:


> No as pretty and elegant as most on here, but here's my kitty:lol2:


Are you lot trying to make me single before i'm even married.. the cats Will dreams of are Maine ***** and british & exotic shorthairs...basically anything with a squashed face and he's in love.  What about my Siamese or Balinese, damn you evil women showing such beautiful cats!:lol2:


----------



## MistressSadako

he's half persian, quarter british shorthair and quarter something else that his "breeder" didn't know. filthy little half breed that he is :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

MistressSadako said:


> he's half persian, quarter british shorthair and quarter something else that his "breeder" didn't know. filthy little half breed that he is :lol2:


Well whatever he is even I must admit he's a little bit gorgeous...okay well a lot gorgeous. Just text the other half at work to have a look. Soo gonna get mithered :razz:


----------



## MistressSadako

does that mean you might like a few more piccies?:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

MistressSadako said:


> does that mean you might like a few more piccies?:lol2::whistling2:



Yes please! And I know I can speak for t'other half when I say I know he'll want some! Figured I'd text him now and get him to have a look, rather than get a text when i've finally dozed off telling me he's found his dream cat :lol2:


----------



## MistressSadako

Lol ok, here are a few more of the little git:lol2:





































Devil cat



























and looking like a strange pig type creature...


----------



## M.D.B.M

.....

tht cat could rule the world with a face like that!!! i want it!


----------



## Esarosa

He really is gorgeous and those eyes are amazing! I actually love that last picture, beautiful colouring. Ah there we go was just going to post wondering what was taking you so long :lol2:


----------



## MistressSadako

Haha he does try to rule the world sometimes, but then he gets distracted by Ando (his stick with feathers on, its funny if you know his name's Hiro and you watch Heroes lol)

A couple more because i found some where he looks relatively like a normal cat!














































Ok that last ones not so normal but it is funny:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

MistressSadako said:


> Ok that last ones not so normal but it is funny:lol2:



Now that is a blooming cracking photograph!


----------



## MistressSadako

thanks 

I know I sound a bit mean about him but he is really my little baby, he's the biggest character ever, talks to us all the time and ALWAYS wants cuddles, he spends most evenings sharing my knee with the laptop:lol2: He does have a bit of a weird obsession with nose licking tho, don't know what thats about...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Mistress your kitty is so cute! I love his name too! :2thumb:

Eileen, those MC's are absolutely stunning! you make me want one, I'll end up a spinster surrounded by cats!!! :lol2:

Here's F & F at feeding time


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell - you lot went mad in the middle of the night when every normal, sane person was sleeping - what on earth were you doing up at that time of night?


MistressSadako said:


> he's half persian, quarter british shorthair and quarter something else that his "breeder" didn't know. filthy little half breed that he is :lol2:


Well I looked at his first photo and thought "exotic" (which is a breed that was starting by out-crossing Persians to British), so considering that he's got a little something else in the 'melting pot', he's inherited the looks of an exotic! And a good looking exotic if you like a short head. As you'll have gathered if you read any of my threads, like Katie, they're not my cup of tea!

This is Jack. My friend in Edinburgh (who I used to go and dog/cat/fish/chicken sit for when he went on holiday) used to breed exotics. Jack and I had a very special relationship and every time I went down to his pen he would lie on my knee and I would sing to him! He loved it!!










Emma & Katie I'm sorry if I'm causing you possible marital upset due to showing you photographs of fabulous cats, but I love to share. I spent 3 weeks in America visiting Maine **** breeders (never even _saw_ a Somali, but managed to catch up with 1 Aby in a **** breeders house! :lol2, 
I also visited a Scottish Fold and American Curl breeder and that was very interesting. I have to tell you I saw some fabulous ***** and I can tell you that nothing I'd seen on the showbench up to that point measured up to what I saw in America. Although now I do every time I go to a show, but not then!

And Emma F & F look great on that window sill - Fiddle has come on in leaps and bounds and I'm made up for him that you've got him!


----------



## Shell195

More gorgeous cats:lol2: That lil cross persian has a very exotic face, hes gorgeous.
If Will likes cats with squashed faces then whats his appeal with Coonies as they have wedge shaped faces. You may still get your Siamese yet:whistling2:

I agree those Coonies are gorgeous. As Elmo has grown his patterning has become less noticeable but who cares as he was only ever bought as a pet... As I said earlier hes had a full moult for some reason and Im waiting for his coat to grow back. There does seem to be a huge size difference in different lines of Coonies though.


----------



## MistressSadako

Thanks to everyone who said Hiro was pretty - i've passed yout comments along as he has to put with me calling him a "stupid looking owl" most of the time anyway:lol2:
I've got some Maine **** pics too - this is Samuel Jakson, my oh's mum and dad's beautiful boy



















And here's a good pic for showing just how flat Hiro's face is










A lot of people have mistaken him for an exotic - i should just tell people that he is:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> If Will likes cats with squashed faces then whats his appeal with Coonies as they have wedge shaped faces. You may still get your Siamese yet:whistling2:


Exactly what I thought Shell!



Shell195 said:


> I agree those Coonies are gorgeous. As Elmo has grown his patterning has become less noticeable but who cares as he was only ever bought as a pet... As I said earlier hes had a full moult for some reason and Im waiting for his coat to grow back. There does seem to be a huge size difference in different lines of Coonies though.


I think the size does depend on the lines and where the originals came from. I remember we spent nearly 2 weeks in Tucson with the lady who exported the first female **** to this country and she said that our problem was that we started importing before the breed was properly 'set'. Maine ***** were farm cats bred (and shown at agricultural shows) by Maine farmers in the 19th century, but with the advent of imported Persians from Britain, the **** fell out of favour and basically as a breed died out. When a bunch of breeders decided to bring the breed back they started off with 'lookalikes' and basically any semi longhaired cat on the street that looked like an original **** type was picked up and used as a 'foundation cat'. As the breed picked up and became popular in America, breeders in Britain started importing, but Louise always felt that the breed was still undergoing change when we brought the first ones in. ***** from the original lines basically just stopped winning once Daphne and others had imported fresh lines from America because they weren't big enough and their weight was fat not bone.

Too many people seem to brag about their 19lb ****, but in a lot of cases the 19lb is cos the cat's fat and overweight. A **** should be almost skinny. It should be lean and muscular, but big boned - the weight comes from the size and the boning not fat.

Again with the patterning, when the breed was first imported, patterning was considered totally unimportant in the breed standard and nobody bothered about it or bred to get it. However when it comes down to 2 cats scoring equal points on the breed standard, then how do you split them? If it's a tabby cat then you would go for the better patterning and when the better patterned cats came in from the USA, people started to realise the importance of patterning and started breeding to improve it.


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> More gorgeous cats:lol2: That lil cross persian has a very exotic face, hes gorgeous.
> If Will likes cats with squashed faces then whats his appeal with Coonies as they have wedge shaped faces. You may still get your Siamese yet:whistling2:
> 
> I agree those Coonies are gorgeous. As Elmo has grown his patterning has become less noticeable but who cares as he was only ever bought as a pet... As I said earlier hes had a full moult for some reason and Im waiting for his coat to grow back. There does seem to be a huge size difference in different lines of Coonies though.


In regards to why I was up at silly O'clock. I've had this really bad headache for a few weeks now, comes and go's. Always in the same place and when I have it, it's a bugger to shift and I can't sleep 

Will has this fascination with wanting a cat that he thinks could take over the world. So persians, exotic shorthairs, even british shorthairs to an extent all fit that bill in his eyes. Due to the squashed faces. He is also obsessed with semi longhair and longhair cats and fell in love with Maine ***** due to their larger frame. I told him larger frame = even more pain if he even thinks about playing with the cat with his hand. And I don't just mean from me hitting him over the head.

He's much more into looks than personality, wheras I'd like a Siamese/Balinese due to their very vocal personalities. To each their own I suppose. Though I must confess to having a very large soft spot for ***** and Wegies.


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> In regards to why I was up at silly O'clock. I've had this really bad headache for a few weeks now, comes and go's. Always in the same place and when I have it, it's a bugger to shift and I can't sleep
> 
> Will has this fascination with wanting a cat that he thinks could take over the world. So persians, exotic shorthairs, even british shorthairs to an extent all fit that bill in his eyes. Due to the squashed faces. He is also obsessed with semi longhair and longhair cats and fell in love with Maine ***** due to their larger frame. I told him larger frame = even more pain if he even thinks about playing with the cat with his hand. And I don't just mean from me hitting him over the head.
> 
> He's much more into looks than personality, wheras I'd like a Siamese/Balinese due to their very vocal personalities. To each their own I suppose. Though I must confess to having a very large soft spot for ***** and Wegies.


 
Drag him to the next nearest Cat show and you will both be spoilt for choice:lol2: or ring a local breeder and ask if you can visit their cats(most love to show them off) then you can see whether the breed is for you both


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> In regards to why I was up at silly O'clock. I've had this really bad headache for a few weeks now, comes and go's. Always in the same place and when I have it, it's a bugger to shift and I can't sleep
> 
> Will has this fascination with wanting a cat that he thinks could take over the world. So persians, exotic shorthairs, even british shorthairs to an extent all fit that bill in his eyes. Due to the squashed faces. He is also obsessed with semi longhair and longhair cats and fell in love with Maine ***** due to their larger frame. I told him larger frame = even more pain if he even thinks about playing with the cat with his hand. And I don't just mean from me hitting him over the head.
> 
> He's much more into looks than personality, wheras I'd like a Siamese/Balinese due to their very vocal personalities. To each their own I suppose. Though I must confess to having a very large soft spot for ***** and Wegies.


Have to say the Maine **** thing tends to me a "man thing" - most men are attracted to having a cat the size of a small/medium dog, I think so they can brag about it, but then again that's just my opinion!

Well what I used to say to people who came to me for kittens, especially the ones who wanted an "old type" Siamese and thought mine were too extreme (which they certainly weren't, but my comparison, yes!) it's the look that attracts you, but it's the personality that holds you, so you've got to like the look, but once you know the animal, the look isn't as important, cos it's the personality that you love.

Does that make sense?? :crazy:

And Katie, what's going on with you? What was the final outcome of the visit to the docs - did he refer you to hospital to see if they could find out exactly what's going on with you???


----------



## feorag

Shell, we cross-posted - yet again! :roll:



Shell195 said:


> Drag him to the next nearest Cat show and you will both be spoilt for choice:lol2: or ring a local breeder and ask if you can visit their cats(most love to show them off) then you can see whether the breed is for you both


That's a great idea and your most local show is ours (Durham County Cat Club) at the end of May.

Claire Burniston came along and she said she found it all very interesting to see all the different breeds and colours.

There are obviously shows on almost every weekend all over the UK. The next one in the 'north' on the east side will be the Notts & Derby at Bilborough next weekend, then there's Humberside Cat Club at Grange-de-Lings in early April, then us at the end of May.

You'll have to come along and have a look and say hello to me!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

No he didn't, and the bloods and what not came back normal. He just said he thought it was a pretty severe bug which took some time to clear up, and he felt it didn't require a referral 'at this time'.

To be fair, touch wood I've not had a repeat performance with the stomach problems since, so he's probably right on that front.

God knows what's up with me this time to be honest. Even as a kid I was always quite sickly, and have a shocking immune system. This headache thing, well I'm not sure what it is. And to be honest considering how :censor: my doctor is, I'm reluctant to go. So will just try and put up with it for another week or so and see how I get on.

See the problem with my doctor seems to be that I don't go for every little thing that's wrong, if I did, chances are I would be there every other week. But because I don't go over trivial things when I finally go he seems to think I'm making up past conditions as 'its not on record'. But then when you go more often they think you're a hypochondriac..theres no winning.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> And Emma F & F look great on that window sill - Fiddle has come on in leaps and bounds and I'm made up for him that you've got him!



Awww Jack looks so cute in a :lol2: kind of way, and thanks for noticing the pic tee hee!


----------



## Esarosa

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Mistress your kitty is so cute! I love his name too! :2thumb:
> 
> Eileen, those MC's are absolutely stunning! you make me want one, I'll end up a spinster surrounded by cats!!! :lol2:
> 
> Here's F & F at feeding time


Just noticed this. How do you get them to eat so nicely on the window sill? I attempted to put Libbys food on there a few times and all that resulted was James Wellbeloved all over. Which she loves to be fair, I could swear she does it on purpose. She loves chasing the biscuits across the laminate flooring :bash: gotta love her. They're both looking fabulous btw


----------



## HappyDwarf

I've dug out some photos for out.
Kim and Jasper in front of the fir (unfortunately they are no longer with us, old photo)









Here is Poppy Mum's maine **** baby, shes lovely and such a tart its funny!


----------



## Esarosa

HappyDwarf said:


>


All gorgeous but these two are just adorable :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Katie, I know just what you mean about your doctor - it's really a "no win" situation isn't it. You make a fuss, they stop listening cos you're pegged as a hypochondriac, you don't make a fuss and they farm you off with "it's a virus"!!

Emma, he's quite cute for a cat with a face that looks like it's been hit with a shovel!! :lol2: Honestly I used to pick him up sit down on the stool in his run and sing to him and he would just lie there looking at me with that look on his face like he was in seventh heaven. Weird critter he was - my singing's not that good!!! :lol2:

Vicky - gorgeous Siameses!! :flrt:


----------



## HappyDwarf

Thanks. My siamese were adorable this was there favourite place when the fire was lit apart from that always snuggled in a duvet together.


----------



## HappyDwarf

My Tabby... keeping herself entertained!


----------



## feorag

HappyDwarf said:


> Thanks. My siamese were adorable this was there favourite place when the fire was lit apart from that always snuggled in a duvet together.


Oh yes! They always know the warmest spots to hit, no doubt about that! :lol2:

Gorgeous tabby too of course!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Katiexx said:


> Just noticed this. How do you get them to eat so nicely on the window sill? I attempted to put Libbys food on there a few times and all that resulted was James Wellbeloved all over. Which she loves to be fair, I could swear she does it on purpose. She loves chasing the biscuits across the laminate flooring :bash: gotta love her. They're both looking fabulous btw



Ha! they must have figured out I'm a tidy freak and don't want to make a mess :whistling2: actually i think its just cos they are pigs and don't like to waste any :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

HD those pics are lovely! I love the MC what a beauty :flrt:

Eileen, it must be your scrummy accent, its very sing songy, it probably hypnotised him :2thumb:

The landing seems to be the warmest place in our house, Fidge usually stretches out on there, bless him!


----------



## Shell195

Fidget and Fiddle look llike they have always lived together, best buddies:2thumb:My siamese used to get right up against the coal fire we had in our old house. We had to keep a guard on it or they would have singed their fur. When I look around now the 2 big vivs and the fish tank all have heaps of warm cats asleep on them In the summer we leave the landing window open on the first floor and it leads directly onto the roof of the brick outbuilding and is a sun trap. This is always full of sleepy cats.
Everybodys cat pics are lovely its so nice to see them all


----------



## Evie

Love the cat in the bag pics. My mido loves being in bags, down jumpers and even in big pockets!!

I though I would just share these pictures as they really show who's in charge in our house:

I bought Misty the GSD a new bed to lie on....










And here is Mistys dinner - honestly they don't half bully her .......


----------



## feorag

Mine used to sleep on the top of the viv too, but then when I got Martin to make my double stacker, I got him to make it with a sloped roof and now they can't!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I've got hot air vents and they lie across the ones in the floor, thermal blocking all the heat until they are red hot to touch, but they don't move!!

On the subject of feeding cats on the window sill, here are 9 of our 10 enjoying dinner on their holidays up beside Oban! Pasht, the Aby is missing cos I think there was no room for him so Barry fed him on the floor.

On the window sill left, we have Leyla and on the right we have Roscoe.

Then on the bench from left to right is Luna, Harry, Purrdy, Sorcha (long gone, bless) Krystal (blue silver), Kisha (who now lives with Iain) and Cadbury.


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


>


Nomnomnomnomnomnom :2thumb:


----------



## M.D.B.M

i really like harry... katie had the videos on you put up the other day when i was looking over her shoulder...


----------



## feorag

Thank you - I must admit I just love him to pieces!! I should have sold him you know, I had someone waiting for him and I had no intention of keeping him, but just couldn't bear to let him go!!

He's definitely different!!! :lol2:

Have you seen the ones on You Tube of him chasing the hosepipe?


----------



## fenwoman

I thought I'd put this here instead of starting a hwole new thread but....Tabitha has put on one whole kilo since I got her which is practically doubling her bodyweight. She no longer looks skeletal and is filling out nicely. Her coat which was stary and sort of sticky before, now is shining and is soft as it should be. She is eating at least one whole tin of cat food plus biscuits per day aswell as getting eggs and milk whenever my others do. She didn't know what to do with an egg cracked into her dish at first but Frodo Baggins kindly showed her, so I had to crack another as he felt that he had to show her properly and when he thought she'd got it, there was no egg left in the dish. He is nothing if not conscientious.
I will wait until I've had her a month before taking some more photos.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I thought I'd put this here instead of starting a hwole new thread but....Tabitha has put on one whole kilo since I got her which is practically doubling her bodyweight. She no longer looks skeletal and is filling out nicely. Her coat which was stary and sort of sticky before, now is shining and is soft as it should be. She is eating at least one whole tin of cat food plus biscuits per day aswell as getting eggs and milk whenever my others do. She didn't know what to do with an egg cracked into her dish at first but Frodo Baggins kindly showed her, so I had to crack another as he felt that he had to show her properly and when he thought she'd got it, there was no egg left in the dish. He is nothing if not conscientious.
> I will wait until I've had her a month before taking some more photos.


awwww 
glad to hear it!

and what you were sayign about the egg, i tried it!
tom and scooby were growliing over it.. so thats a thumbs up.
zingi kinda liked it..
ginger on the other hand refused to eat it.. and refused to east full stop, hated it.. lol snob!


----------



## Esarosa

Great news on Tabitha's progress Pam. Can't wait for those updated pictures.

And Eileen I don't think I have shown him the video of the hose pipe. Chances are he was at work or in bed whenever I looked at it. Don't suppose you have a link? I'll get him to have a nosey on his dinner break.


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news about Tabitha!! 

Love the pic of the hungry puds, Eileen!!


----------



## Shell195

Pam great news about Tabitha I bet she cant believe her luck:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news about Tabby! :2thumb: Just shows what a bit of tlc and some decent food can do in such a short space of time.

I shall look forward to seeing a photograph of a gorgeous, rounded, sleek coated Tabitha in a month's time then!! 



Katiexx said:


> And Eileen I don't think I have shown him the video of the hose pipe. Chances are he was at work or in bed whenever I looked at it. Don't suppose you have a link? I'll get him to have a nosey on his dinner break.


Just tell Will to type Harry Somali hosepipe into the search box and the 2 videos will come up.

They were taken with my old camera which isn't as good as my new one, so I'll have to get some new ones this summer. Actually I smile to myself every time I watch them because the photograph was taken in the early spring and you can see all the patches in the lawn where Rumon my dwarf lop dug the holes the previous summer!!


----------



## freekygeeky

randomly... if a cat os obsessed with bread.. so much so in the last few months he has eaten 2 packs of 6 rolls, and 2 full loafs of bread.. and will attempt to nick it if your eating them.. is there somthing wrong, are they lackign somthing?


----------



## Amalthea

My local asda is doing a cutest pet in Radcliffe contest... So I've gotta try to pick out some extra cute pics of the furballs...


----------



## Shell195

Maybe carbohydrate??? Cats dont need this but if they were used to being fed a commercial catfood which contains it(most of them do) then the cat may feel the need to continue. Perhaps a small amount of cooked pasta with the barf diet will stop the cat stealing the bread. Thats my personal opinion anyway


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Maybe carbohydrate??? Cats dont need this but if they were used to being fed a commercial catfood which contains it(most of them do) then the cat may feel the need to continue. Perhaps a small amount of cooked pasta with the barf diet will stop the cat stealing the bread. Thats my personal opinion anyway


hmmm interesting..yea beacuise he is now on a barf diet.. is cooked normal pasta ok then? p.s he loved the egg which fenwoman suggested!


----------



## feorag

I would say pasta would be better for him than bread if his body is telling him he needs carbohydrate.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I would say pasta would be better for him than bread if his body is telling him he needs carbohydrate.


thankyou. do you recon thats what it is then? he got in to the bred bin, and in to the cupbards, which is pretty amazing for a cat, os not easy, so he must be desperate.


----------



## Shell195

Dont see why not but only a tiny amount mixed with the barf


----------



## feorag

Like Shell, I'm not totally sure, but an animal has a way of knowing what it's body needs and what is lacking in its diet, so it could be that his body is telling him he needs carbs??


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky, ill try him on a little bit then, see if thats ok, he also loves carrots.. is this normal tooo?


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Like Shell, I'm not totally sure, but an animal has a way of knowing what it's body needs and what is lacking in its diet, so it could be that his body is telling him he needs carbs??


 Sorry if I am interupting but I would assume they are like us, sometimes we just need chocolate......don't we......?
Hello Eileen.........all the puppies went before christmas, got some lovely piccies of them in there new homes!


----------



## Shell195

I found this for you Gina

In the wild, your cat would be eating a high protein, high-moisture content, meat-based diet, with a moderate level of fat and with *only approximately 3-5 percent of her diet consisting of carbohydrates*. The average dry food contains 35-50 percent carbohydrates. Some of the cheaper dry foods contain even higher levels.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I found this for you Gina
> 
> In the wild, your cat would be eating a high protein, high-moisture content, meat-based diet, with a moderate level of fat and with *only approximately 3-5 percent of her diet consisting of carbohydrates*. The average dry food contains 35-50 percent carbohydrates. Some of the cheaper dry foods contain even higher levels.


a ha! ok.. so carbs.. pasta.. is there anythgin else i can give him.. not to good at science + barf + whats good for cats! lol..


----------



## feorag

Hi Penny - I just saw your post on the "car boot" thread and wondered how your puppies were, given the lovely choccy lab on that thread.

Good to know they all went happily - put up a thread with them in their new home so we can all see them!! :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Hi Penny - I just saw your post on the "car boot" thread and wondered how your puppies were, given the lovely choccy lab on that thread.
> 
> Good to know they all went happily - put up a thread with them in their new home so we can all see them!! :2thumb:


 I would but I dont want to get a massive hard time from all the doggy people about me being a 'backyard breeder', they are a bit merciless..(even though I took 3 weeks off work to look after them!)...I will pop some in an album and let you know when they are on there......the owners all keep in regular contact and I got loads of pressies when they took there babies home so I must have done something right!


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> I would but I dont want to get a massive hard time from all the doggy people about me being a 'backyard breeder', they are a bit merciless..(even though I took 3 weeks off work to look after them!)...I will pop some in an album and let you know when they are on there......the owners all keep in regular contact and I got loads of pressies when they took there babies home so I must have done something right!


You know Penny you shouldn't let people like that get to you. Backyard breeders are people who breed deliberately to make money and don't give a sh*t where their babies go. You, on the other hand cared a lot about your puppies, brought them up right and found excellent homes for them. You know what they say - "don't let the b*stards grind you down!" :lol2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> You know Penny you shouldn't let people like that get to you. Backyard breeders are people who breed deliberately to make money and don't give a sh*t where their babies go. You, on the other hand cared a lot about your puppies, brought them up right and found excellent homes for them. You know what they say - "don't let the b*stards grind you down!" :lol2:


 
I know, and I know I did right by my dogs and the puppies and I don't class my self as a BYB, but it seems that unless you are 'official' you are considered an idiot with no thought but making money.......and believe me, I didn't make any money! i had to get a new washing machine after all the mess they made...lol..I just cannot be bothered with the agro!

Anyway not to worry I will get some piccies together to show you.........the choccie boy was just gorgeous and is loving his new home, he was the one I would have kept....a real sweetie!


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> I know, and I know I did right by my dogs and the puppies and I don't class my self as a BYB, but it seems that unless you are 'official' you are considered an idiot with no thought but making money.......and believe me, I didn't make any money! i had to get a new washing machine after all the mess they made...lol..I just cannot be bothered with the agro!
> 
> Anyway not to worry I will get some piccies together to show you.........the choccie boy was just gorgeous and is loving his new home, he was the one I would have kept....a real sweetie!


Well, actually who is anyone on here to call you a backyard breeder - what is the difference? The difference to me is someone who loves their animal, cares properly for the young they produce and finds good homes for them all. If you do that, then you are not "backyard breeding". There are plenty of people on her who had a pop at you who are no better!

He was the one I would have bought!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Completely agree with Eileen. A backyard breeder to me is someone who doesn't give two hoots to where the animals go so long as they get money for them. Or people who breed litter after litter after litter, and even use rescue animals to do so. That really pees me off tbh.

I didn't see you as a backyard breeder at all. Those pups where chunky, healthy, happy bundles who I too would love to see updated pictures of.


----------



## Shell195

You obviousley loved your puppies so if it pleases you to have another then do so. Being an Official breeder doesnt make them any better than you.Sometimes the small occasional breeder does it with more care and attention. Those pups were gorgeous and so glad they all went to loving homes.:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

So there's 3 honest opinions for you Penny! You have been criticised by people on here who also breed - what makes them any better than you??

I'd love one of them to come on here and tell us what it is!

I'm with Shell, people like Penny tend have a litter or two from their pet, which they will love and keep for the rest of its life, they will shower those babies with love and affection, keep them and socialise them until they are well well balanced youngsters ready to go out and bring a lot of love into their new owners' lives, find good homes and stay in touch with the new owners! That, to me, make a good breeder, not a backyard breeder.


----------



## Shell195

Penny I know this is a cat thread but Im sure none of us would mind you putting pics up on here if you dont want to show your puppies off to the world. Cant think why not though you should be proud of them:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say before I had such a giggle a couple of hours ago.

Yesterday I cleaned out my vivs and put the snakes in their RUBs while I did it. Monty poohed in his - he always does! So today I cleaned it out, scalded it and laid it, tilted against the wall over the top of one of the hot air vents which is placed on the floor. 

Sitting quietly having a spot of lunch I could hear this bumping noise coming from somewhere in the room and couldn't work out what it was. Then I saw the moving RUB. You guessed it, taking her customary "heat seeking missile" place over the top of the vent, she'd managed to cowp the box on top of her and was trapped underneath!! What can I say?? Bloody useless she is!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Forgot to say before I had such a giggle a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Yesterday I cleaned out my vivs and put the snakes in their RUBs while I did it. Monty poohed in his - he always does! So today I cleaned it out, scalded it and laid it, tilted against the wall over the top of one of the hot air vents which is placed on the floor.
> 
> Sitting quietly having a spot of lunch I could hear this bumping noise coming from somewhere in the room and couldn't work out what it was. Then I saw the moving RUB. You guessed it, taking her customary "heat seeking missile" place over the top of the vent, she'd managed to cowp the box on top of her and was trapped underneath!! What can I say?? Bloody useless she is!!! :lol2:


Bless she wanted to be a tortoise for a day:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Well I was kinda cross that my camera was upstairs so I couldn't video it and I didn't want to leave her stuck too long in case she got panicked.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ha ha ha that would have made a funny vid!

Penny we have to have pics!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Thankyou so much guys, those comments really mean a lot........

so just for you;
Molly investigating;










My lovely boy Rolo









and with his new best friend









Lola;









and finally couldnt resist this one of rolo having a cuddle with dad before he went









I havent uploaded the others onto photobucket yet and smudge and maisy only live down the road from me so I havent got pics of them cos i see them often.......
Hope you enjoy


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awwww lovely pics! especially the last one :flrt:


----------



## groovy chick

Awwww i love the last one aswell :flrt: I have a BIG soft spot for chocolate labs


----------



## Amalthea

OMG!! Heart meltingly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MSL

groovy chick said:


> Awwww i love the last one aswell :flrt: I have a BIG soft spot for chocolate labs


 Thankyou. I wish I had some of smudge, she was the dark cocolate girl and was gorgeous but as I say, i see her regularly so havent got any, only old ones.......here is Rolo and Smudge.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh my god. Rolo & Smudge are absolutely delicious! One of my dream dogs HAS to be a chocolate labrador. Gorgeous pups hun.


----------



## feorag

Penny, those photos are fantastic the one of Rolo and dad is superb and I *love* the one of Rolo and Smudge.

I love chocolate labradors!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Well I for one am totally disgusted with those pics :devil:.......................
You had no right witholding such cute pics of those chocolate buttons.OMG they are so gorgeous and the little black pup watching the washing. Makes me miss having a baby pup around. You did a bloody good job of rearing them and they look wonderful so consider yourself a No1 breeder of Labs and dont let anyone try and tell you different.:no1: A lot of breeders rear pups in kennels but people like you have reared them from day 1 in a loving home enviroment with all the usual household noises.I know who I would rather buy off:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Me too - every time!!! :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Thank you very much ladies, thats been the best feedback really from the new owners, they have all just gone to there new homes and settled really quickly because not a lot had changed.........funnily enough the owner of Molly phoned me last night just to say how happy they were.........so now all is good and you can talk cats again.....:lol2:

On that note my lil old Odi is getting very greedy......he wont stop eating....he is neutered and about 2 and a half years old and an out door cat, (bengal x) is it normal when they reach adult hood for them to get bigger all of a sudden.......? I am kind of assuming it is like dogs really after 2 years old when they are coming out of the teenage years they suddenly fill out? or have I just got a greedy cat?
He is on a a dried food diet with the odd pouch of wet food as a treat.....


----------



## elliottreed

Hello chaps and chapesses!

Me again....

So, discouraging scratching (even though I know the little blighter will do it anyway...)

Do I get a scratch pad and put it over where he's done it (by my bedroom door, to get out to pester the dog)

Or do I scruff him and say no in a dry tone and put him back in his bed?

Ask the expert time this! Eileen? Shell?

Cari x


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> On that note my lil old Odi is getting very greedy......he wont stop eating....he is neutered and about 2 and a half years old and an out door cat, (bengal x) is it normal when they reach adult hood for them to get bigger all of a sudden.......? I am kind of assuming it is like dogs really after 2 years old when they are coming out of the teenage years they suddenly fill out? or have I just got a greedy cat?
> He is on a a dried food diet with the odd pouch of wet food as a treat.....


Bengals are a very muscular solid breed of cat, so I would imagine that his Bengal half is now filling out. A lot of breeds aren't fully mature until they're 2 year old - Somalis are one of them. Maine ***** aren't fully mature until they're 4!!


elliottreed said:


> Hello chaps and chapesses!
> 
> Me again....
> 
> So, discouraging scratching (even though I know the little blighter will do it anyway...)
> 
> Do I get a scratch pad and put it over where he's done it (by my bedroom door, to get out to pester the dog)
> 
> Or do I scruff him and say no in a dry tone and put him back in his bed?
> 
> Ask the expert time this! Eileen? Shell?
> 
> Cari x


Well it seems to me that your problem is not inappropriate stropping as much as trying to get out of a room, which is a different kettle of fish as far as I see it. If he's scratching to get out of a room, then putting a scratch pad will stop him damaging the door. I have to say that scruffing and saying no in a dry tone won't make a happorth of difference if he's trying to get out of a room. Can you not leave the door open now?


----------



## elliottreed

Hmm.. it's not just with the door, managed to pull the beading off one of my Mum's antique chairs and she wasn't thrilled! lol

He stays in my room at night so I know he's not terrorising the lovebirds
Should probably get a scratch pad!

I put it down to him being a cat?
I suppose I shouldve known that Mum's posh chairs would be perfect for kitten destruction bless him

Cari x


----------



## diamondlil

Update on Bonnie's sore neck. (She'd obviously come off worst in a fight with her sister, 2 abcesses burst under her chin). Didn't have to use honey in the end, the salt water bathing has helped her healing brilliantly, lovely clean area, no pus. I couldn't get her to the vet because of nightshifts, just rang him this morning for advice and he says no need for a visit as long as she continues healing. 
Now can I ask how to discourage the ninja girls from fighting? When I had 2 sister cats 20 years ago, they played but didn't fight. These little darlings are 6 months old and they get a lot of attention from myself and my boys, but they do fight every day, not just playfights either. With them actually causing injuries like the wounds under Bonnie's neck I've been separating them as soon as I can, but 5 minutes later they fight again.


----------



## feorag

elliottreed said:


> Hmm.. it's not just with the door, managed to pull the beading off one of my Mum's antique chairs and she wasn't thrilled! lol
> 
> He stays in my room at night so I know he's not terrorising the lovebirds
> Should probably get a scratch pad!
> 
> I put it down to him being a cat?
> I suppose I shouldve known that Mum's posh chairs would be perfect for kitten destruction bless him
> 
> Cari x


OK, so now I see that he's inappropriately stropping, if he's scratching on chairs. I presume by you saying "have to get a scratch pad" that he hasn't got a proper scratch pole? If he has, then scruffing and saying "no" then putting him on his scratch pole should get the message across that he has to scratch on the pole, but if he hasn't got a scratch pole, the longer they are left without one, the harder it will be to stop them scratching other things, even though they will be attracted to the scratch pole. I usually say to new cat owners that the most important things to buy when you are getting a kitten is your litter tray and a scratch pole. Most new owners go out and buy fancy beds and pretty food dishes and never think about a scratch pole. Cats will sleep in cardboard boxes and eat off the floor or out of a tin can, but they _have_ to strop to remove the outer sheath of their nail, otherwise it can continue to grow and cause discomfort, so a scratch pole is one of your most important items.

We have scratch poles in every room that the cats go into, but our cats have been given them since they could walk and come out of the nest. They never scratch our furniture, but if yours hasn't always had one and has developed a taste for scratching furniture, then you've got a job on your hands! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

Think there's a pic of his scratch pole earlier on in this thread hun, little beige one with a ball on which he likes to pole dance around :O hehe
Should I move it to problem areas? Or do I scruff him and take HIM to it?
I'm guessing the latter

Cari x


----------



## feorag

I would say the latter, but it depends on how far away he is from the scratch pole. I'd be inclined to get another one actually. Also you are saying "a little beige one". Is it a short pole, like 24" or something because another important part of stropping for a cat is stretching and all these daft little pretty things they sell in places like Pets at Home are just not big enough. You need at least 3' height so the cat can have a good stretch while he's stropping. He'll _love_ that and _want_ to scratch on it!

By gum - it's been quiet on here today - I've been out since mid-morning and nothing's happened, where is everyone??


----------



## elliottreed

Hehe!

This is the one hun http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/239404-more-mister.html
Bottom Pic xxx


----------



## Esarosa

We've got one of the activity centre things with scratch posts on it, but we've also got a horizontal one that can rotate. It's very old, as in, my mum got it when she was still alive, so we're going back at least 9 years now. Dad re-covered it when it got knackered and to be honest it's definitely due a change, but Libby much prefers that. She still stretches fully..just horizontally. Then again she's a fruit loop anyways.

I spent a chunk of today choosing a new phone. Mine is on the blink, and my brother decided he wanted to buy me one for my 21st..bearing in mind he's a couple of hours away we were trying to sort it on the phone.. Everytime I decided on one he'd go okay, then phone me back ten or so minutes later going 'oh i've just seen...'. Took about three hours of these phone calls for him to finally decide the one I'd chosen he liked too. He should have just said 'I don't like it' instead of 'it's up to you' i decide then get called back..brothers you've got to love them.


----------



## freekygeeky

get one like.......wait for it!! ... lol

MINE!


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like my brother, Katie!! I spoke to him just before Christmas and he was like... "I went out and saw this thing for ya and said straight away that you'd love it, so I got that... But I think it's shit ugly, so I got something that I think is cute, too... Just in case..." *lol* I loved both bits, btw 

LOVE that cat scratching monolith!!!


----------



## feorag

Yes, that's a monolith all right Gina!

Cari if the scratch pole is the one in the last photograph it doesn't look like he's getting any kind of a stretch on it and like I said, they need to stretch when stropping.

You don't have to go out and buy a flash one (no offence there Gina, just stating facts). If you know anyone who's reasonably handy, just buy a square of thick chipboard or the thickest quality workbench offcut from B&Q or any of the other DIY stores that sell workbenches. Then buy a 3 foot length of 3" x 3" wooden post. Nail it to the chipboard and then staple a bit of old carpet around it. If you're really clever you can buy some sisal rope and wrap it around the pole - even better, but it is a buggar to do, as my Barry will confirm.


----------



## Shell195

If you are short of space there is this floor to ceiling scratcher that is very slimline mine is on a landing









Ive been busy today cuddling a skunk as Cat and Ditta brought Domino to visit:flrt:. He is stunning and such a lovebug. My OH is now nagging for one:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

non offence taken, im rubbish with DIY!
and mine was in my opinion cheap..
i look at carpet and poles and the screws and fittings etc and it actually can to more.

This was only £55 or somhting delivered.

considering the one i were looking at at pets at home, were 25 somthing pounds. for one stick! lol


----------



## Emmaj

I dont normally post on here even though i have 1 cat at the mo an 2 staying with me :2thumb:

but OMG i had a real break through with the timid one of the fosters :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I dont normally post on here even though i have 1 cat at the mo an 2 staying with me :2thumb:
> 
> but OMG i had a real break through with the timid one of the fosters :flrt:


Spill the beans woman:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Spill the beans woman:lol2:



Indeed you can't be vague on this thread Emma! :razz:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Sounds like my brother, Katie!! I spoke to him just before Christmas and he was like... "I went out and saw this thing for ya and said straight away that you'd love it, so I got that... But I think it's shit ugly, so I got something that I think is cute, too... Just in case..." *lol* I loved both bits, btw


Hmm...... brothers!! At least you 2 have conversations with yours - I never see or hear from mine unless there's a "Z" in the month!! :lol2:


freekygeeky said:


> non offence taken, im rubbish with DIY!
> and mine was in my opinion cheap..
> i look at carpet and poles and the screws and fittings etc and it actually can to more.
> 
> This was only £55 or somhting delivered.
> 
> considering the one i were looking at at pets at home, were 25 somthing pounds. for one stick! lol


Ones like yours retail at well over £100-£150 Gina!

And yes Emma - do tell us what happened and which cat it was!! We need to know!! :bash:


----------



## Nat

yep emma spill!!!

Can some1 tell me how cat pee ends up "under" my litter tray???? There is no evidence around the tray that 1 of them aimed & missed, there s no crack in my litter tray plus it has a liner in!! Im totally baffled!!!:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

im baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack
hello everyone
and yup emma what happened with Lilly?


----------



## feorag

Nat said:


> yep emma spill!!!
> 
> Can some1 tell me how cat pee ends up "under" my litter tray???? There is no evidence around the tray that 1 of them aimed & missed, there s no crack in my litter tray plus it has a liner in!! Im totally baffled!!!:lol2:


Have to tell you Nat, cats have impeccable aim!! They do it just to confuse you - and they succeeded!! :lol2:

Welcome back Rach.


----------



## Nat

feorag said:


> Have to tell you Nat, cats have impeccable aim!! They do it just to confuse you - and they succeeded!! :lol2:
> 
> Welcome back Rach.


yea but how the hell do they get it right "underneath" the litter tray and not even round the edges of the outside???? lmao xx


----------



## Shell195

Years ago I had an old Persian Porcha and if you ever left a bottle cap on the kitchen side she would manage to pee in it right to the top and never spilled a drop. Cats have amazing abilities when it comes to peeing:lol2:

Good morning Rach glad you are back online


----------



## Nat

Shell195 said:


> Years ago I had an old Persian Porcha and if you ever left a bottle cap on the kitchen side she would manage to pee in it right to the top and never spilled a drop. Cats have amazing abilities when it comes to peeing:lol2:


see! Now how the hell is that even poss!?? haha:notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj

Sorry on delay lol


well last night when i went into do litter tray change an feeding a checking water bowls 

normally lilly hides under the tv cabinate.............she loves lew an will get in bed with him an cuddle him but was warey with me 

But last night she came out an up to me bold as brass purring round my legs as i was filling the food bowls 

I decided to see what she would do if i stroked her and she was fine she didnt shoot off she enjoyed the fuss then tucked into the food 

I was really shocked as she wont normally come near me


----------



## Amalthea

Is there anything I can give to a teething Bindi to help her teeth not be such an irritation?


----------



## feorag

Nat said:


> see! Now how the hell is that even poss!?? haha:notworthy:


Because cats are clever sh*tes!! :lol2: My cat can pee straight into a wall socket, they love to pee on top of the gas burners and they can do it so carefully that on occasions I've not noticed (I have a white cooker hob and usually I see the 'evidence') then find out in a very unpleasant way when I turn the gas on! 

Emma, I'm really pleased that you made a breakthrough with Lilly - that's excellent news.

Jen, sorry my mind is a blank and I can't think of anything you can give Bindi to help her with her teething other than bones and things to chew on, cos they seem to _have_ to chew when they are teething.

Any suggestions Shell?


----------



## Amalthea

Gross!! *lol* Our cats are pretty good about not doing disgusting things on the counters and such... But whenever Garfield (Louis' brother) is staying over, he always seems to vomit on the counters... BLEGH!

At the moment, Bindi is climbing in bed with me at night purring (very loudly) in my ear and then proceeding to chew on my bracelets and rings (that are attached to me).


----------



## Ragmoth

When i lived with with my mum she had an electric cooker. Our female cat Meg used to pee on it. She obviously cleaned it but when you turned the ring on to cook, oh the smell! It was worse than vile. It made your eyes bleed.


----------



## Ragmoth

Amalthea said:


> Is there anything I can give to a teething Bindi to help her teeth not be such an irritation?


My kitten has taken to chewing a really firm foam ball. It di come in a pack of cat toys so i think it's safe! It's not come apart as of yet! Maybe something like that would help?


----------



## Amalthea

Will see what I can find for her... She tends to go for soft fluffy toys. And she's going around the house chewing on any cardboard she can find *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Ive got a sort of cat ring toy, quite cute really and ideal for chewing. Ill see if I can find the website I think it was the cat store and it only cost about £3. We had to make our kitchen seperate from the dining area as the cats kept peeing in the toaster. No trace until you used it, the smell made your eyes water. It now wears a plastic hat just in case a cat sneaks in un noticed:lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth

My daughters both chewed the corner of flannels when they were teething! The noise was horrid. 

I've just read that drinking straws make good teething toys for kittens?! 

"*Plastic drinking straws make great, inexpensive teething toys and training aids to teach kitty that straws and toys are for biting, and human hands are for giving and receiving love!!"*


----------



## Amalthea

I was thinking about something that I could possibly stick in the freezer for her. May go have a nosey at the pet shops this weekend when I can get there.

I am guessing we are lucky in the fact our puds don't pee on (or in) kitchen appliances... BLEGH!!


----------



## Amalthea

Straws!! Good idea!! Think I have some, too.. Will go dig through the kitchen and see what I can find *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Here ya go.Dennis love this
Petstages Catnip Chew Ring Cat Toy: Amazon.co.uk: Welcome


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive got a sort of cat ring toy, quite cute really and ideal for chewing. Ill see if I can find the website I think it was the cat store and it only cost about £3. We had to make our kitchen seperate from the dining area as the cats kept peeing in the toaster. No trace until you used it, the smell made your eyes water. It now wears a plastic hat just in case a cat sneaks in un noticed:lol2:


:lol2:When we completely gutted and re-designed our kitchen about 10 years or so ago, I bought all new matching appliances and had them all displayed on the bench. Not for long!!! :bash: That was about the time we had 10 cats and our problems were just beginning - the toaster was the first thing they went for, so everything except the kettle, toaster and coffee makers went into the cupboards! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh that's quite good!! Looks like something she'd like, too!!

Ok... Our's don't do yucky things on kitchen appliances, but they do seem to like hacking up hairballs right at the bottom of the stairs, so the way you find them is by stepping on them.


----------



## feorag

That's probably cos you haven't got too many of them so they aren't stressed! That's our problem.


----------



## Amalthea

Probably... Cuz Garfield only does things when he's here, cuz he's stressed out. Tis so funny, too, cuz Lou LOVES when his brother comes to visit and tries so hard to get him to play... And garf hides. Poor Lou.


----------



## Shell195

Chewie(Chewbacca) our Devon Vari. is hated by Sasha,Fudge and Purdy as he used to beat up poor Tia(one of the ferals), they all like sleeping upstairs and Purdy has become Tia`s minder.The minute Chewie heads upstairs Purdy thunders up the stairs like a whirlwind and smacks him all the way back down. This upsets Chewie so hes taken to s**tting on the landing(wood effect cushion floor). He ignores the trays so Im sure its middening. Im now used to the kids shouting down...Muuuuuuuuuuum cat s*it on the landing:lol2: Bloody cats....its just as well we love em:whistling2:
The amazing thing is Purdy and Chewie sleep on top of the viv together with no problems, its only when he goes upstairs that she turns into Attila The Hun. I`m glad to say Tia is a lot happier since Purdy turned into her minder:flrt:


----------



## feorag

That's pussy dynamics for you!! I'm certain that if we didn't choose to have so many and mix the sexes (and I'm sorry I know you're gonna disagree with me, but it's interesting that 4 of your girls don't like one of your boys and the reason is cos he was beating up on one of them, which is what boys do!) Then we wouldn't have this disharmony that creates anti-social behaviour.


----------



## Shell195

Mmmm not sure about that one Eileen as Elmo, Inky, Oscar, Bobee, Bailey& Dennis all get on with the girls and play with them. I caught Split ear(real name Inca but she was feral and has a huge rip in her ear) aged 13 years racing up and down playing with a toy mouse with Dennis. He kept bouncing off her head and she was loving it. Elmo the MC boy plays chase with Purdy too but he is terrified of Sasha and all she does is glare at him.


----------



## feorag

Well Maine ***** are notoriously laid back, whereas I know Sphynx are naturally naughty, as are Devon Rex, but Dennis is still quite a kitten and maybe they are more tolerant of him at the minute because he's still a baby to them???


----------



## Amalthea

Lou loves his girls and they love him... As a matter of fact, Kallie has been getting jealous of the time Lou spends playing with Bindi. She's getting better now and is learning to join in, though.


----------



## elliottreed

Shell195 said:


> If you are short of space there is this floor to ceiling scratcher that is very slimline mine is on a landing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been busy today cuddling a skunk as Cat and Ditta brought Domino to visit:flrt:. He is stunning and such a lovebug. My OH is now nagging for one:lol2:


That looks fab Shell! and thanks Eileen ! I will probably end up ruining it haha, so i'll have a look into some taller ones, he's sitting on my lap at the moment....
he keeps climbing up onto the wardrobe
so if I got him a realllly tall one, perhaps he'd enjoy hiding up there

xxxx


----------



## Esarosa

Emma..fantastic news with Lilly, so pleased she's coming out of her shel.

Pee in the toasters...god you have the patience in the saint. Libbys only obsession with the toaster involves trying to stick her paws & head into it just after you have made toast. So as soon as you are done you have to unplug it and cover it quick sharp. She does like her toast :?

Jen with Libby we ended up using a few things as her chew toy of choice was electric wires. Small tea towels/flannels (clean) drenched them with water...rang them out, manipulated into a long scrunched up tube or a knot etc. Then froze them. She really wasn't impressed at first and I thought it might have been a failure, until Will decided to rough house with her using one of those, so she got used to them in the end she would chew on them for a bit..
We also used one of Lady baby's dog toys....well I say we used...I think Libby stole would be a more accurate assessment.

Myself and Will had a few friends over for a bbq (disposable ones because we're cheap! :lol2 and decided to use the plastic cutlery. (not disposable..you can rewash them and use them again,) Anyways whilst I was in the kitchen sorting out the bowls for the coleslaw, mayonnaise etc etc. Libby came in jumped up stole a spoon and ran off. I figured it was just bcause it had mayonaise on but after she had licked it all off she just chewed it for ages. She's still obsessed with them now. Must feel nice against her teeth.

and Rach


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi does like water... She tends to put her soft fluffy toys in the water bowl, play with them for a bit, sometimes take them out again to splatter water all over the place, and then leaves them... Maybe I'll see about dunking a fluffy toy and freezing it. See what she thinks...


----------



## fenwoman

Nat said:


> yea but how the hell do they get it right "underneath" the litter tray and not even round the edges of the outside???? lmao xx


 If you set up CCTV aimed at the tray you will find 2 cats lifting the tray while the little one is underneath peeing. The 2 lifting it are says "hurry up it's heavy" and "quiiiiick, it's slipping out of my paws" and "hurry I'm going to drop it", while the underneath one pees for all she is worth. They then replace the tray and walk away chucklinmg to each other.
Honest. That's what heppens. I've seen mine do it and heard what they say. Would I lie?:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

fenwoman said:


> If you set up CCTV aimed at the tray you will find 2 cats lifting the tray while the little one is underneath peeing. The 2 lifting it are says "hurry up it's heavy" and "quiiiiick, it's slipping out of my paws" and "hurry I'm going to drop it", while the underneath one pees for all she is worth. They then replace the tray and walk away chucklinmg to each other.
> Honest. That's what heppens. I've seen mine do it and heard what they say. Would I lie?:whistling2:


 
lmao fenny.............i totally believe this happens in your world:whistling2:



i met dennis last night and all of shells cats and dogs, they are all gorgeous but dennis:flrt: oh dennis:flrt: i love you dennis:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

I think we need more pics of Dennis to be honest!


----------



## Amalthea

Screw pictures, I think Dennis needs to come live here :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Katiexx said:


> I think we need more pics of Dennis to be honest!


 

here here:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> lmao fenny.............i totally believe this happens in your world:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> i met dennis last night and all of shells cats and dogs, they are all gorgeous but dennis:flrt: oh dennis:flrt: i love you dennis:flrt:


 
LOL i take it your in love ditta hun :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

ditta said:


> lmao fenny.............i totally believe this happens in your world:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> i met dennis last night and all of shells cats and dogs, they are all gorgeous but dennis:flrt: oh dennis:flrt: i love you dennis:flrt:


 Yeah loads of wierd stuff happens here in the fens.
I too would love a Dennis cat but I don't think one would like to live here cos my house has no heating.
Mind you, I reckon I would be in heaven knitting little cat jackets to my hearts content.


----------



## ditta

hes just so gorgeous emma, his tail has all the banding of a hairy cat but with fur like a rex rat, his patches of colour on his hairless body are so sweet, and and and his whiskers are soooooooo curly..........erm what was the question again.....:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Yeah loads of wierd stuff happens here in the fens.
> I too would love a Dennis cat but I don't think one would like to live here cos my house has no heating.
> Mind you, I reckon I would be in heaven knitting little cat jackets to my hearts content.


 
Ooooo talking about knitting fenny lol hmmm me an nerys have been going over some threorys on summat lol an well 

would it be possible to knitt a black an white striped jumper like a skunk for a skunk :lol2:

if that makes sense lol


And shell we need more pics of denis :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> hes just so gorgeous emma, his tail has all the banding of a hairy cat but with fur like a rex rat, his patches of colour on his hairless body are so sweet, and and and his whiskers are soooooooo curly..........erm what was the question again.....:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


I soooooooo have to go meet him i may have to be weally nice to you an cat so you may take me to meet them all sometime :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta

Emmaj said:


> I soooooooo have to go meet him i may have to be weally nice to you an cat so you may take me to meet them all sometime :flrt::flrt:


 
you just must meet him emma, i want to shave domino now but i doubt it would be the same as having a dennis:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> you just must meet him emma, i want to shave domino now but i doubt it would be the same as having a dennis:lol2:


 
LOL an i reckon cat would kill you too :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

soooooo when you go again can i come next time pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeasssssssie :flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo talking about knitting fenny lol hmmm me an nerys have been going over some threorys on summat lol an well
> 
> would it be possible to knitt a black an white striped jumper like a skunk for a skunk :lol2:
> 
> if that makes sense lol
> 
> 
> And shell we need more pics of denis :flrt::flrt:


 It would be possible to knit anything including a black and white striped jumpser for a skunk. Don't ask me to do it though.


----------



## ditta

Emmaj said:


> LOL an i reckon cat would kill you too :whistling2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> soooooo when you go again can i come next time pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeasssssssie :flrt::flrt:


 
course you can: victory:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> It would be possible to knit anything including a black and white striped jumpser for a skunk. Don't ask me to do it though.


 
LOL i better get learning then :2thumb:

i know the basics i can knitt a scarf:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> course you can: victory:


 
yay coooooooolio thankies hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> they are all gorgeous but dennis:flrt: oh dennis:flrt: i love you dennis:flrt:


So you're in love with 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> a wrinkly scrotum


then are you, Ditta?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ya know ya welcome anytime here Em quick bribe Cat/Ditta .


Dennis is so warm and snuggles loads but only when hes tired the rest of the time he bounces round. Glad you liked him Dit......................So whens ya coming again and bringing Dom oh and Emma too:whistling2:.
Could have a Skunk fest here, Emmas lot and Dom......................How orgasmic would that be for us and Dom......................Now _m excited again:2thumb:_

_Dennis pics up later complete with stripey red/black jumper:flrt:_


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ya know ya welcome anytime here Em quick bribe Cat/Ditta .
> 
> 
> Dennis is so warm and snuggles loads but only when hes tired the rest of the time he bounces round. Glad you liked him Dit......................So whens ya coming again and bringing Dom oh and Emma too:whistling2:.
> Could have a Skunk fest here, Emmas lot and Dom......................How orgasmic would that be for us and Dom......................Now _m excited again:2thumb:_
> 
> _Dennis pics up later complete with stripey red/black jumper:flrt:_


 
I better get onto the brown nosing :lol2:

LOL well im sure that dom would like to see kaimi again as kaimi would love to see him too :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So you're in love with
> then are you, Ditta?:lol2:


Rushes to put cottonwool in the nekkids ears:devil: Poor Dennis


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> It would be possible to knit anything including a black and white striped jumpser for a skunk. Don't ask me to do it though.


 
A talented lady like you . *Meany:Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## ditta

thats cats perception of him not mine:lol2: to me he is a gorgeous kitty with rex rat qualities and the most stunning eyes i have ever seen on a kitty.....ooo dont get me started again :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> thats cats perception of him not mine:lol2: to me he is a gorgeous kitty with rex rat qualities and the most stunning eyes i have ever seen on a kitty.....ooo dont get me started again :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


There's a gorgeous little ginger mouse on this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/243768-babies-11-day-old-piccies.html

I think you ought to tell Cat.

[goes off to find wooden spoon!]


----------



## ditta

:whip:


feorag said:


> There's a gorgeous little ginger mouse on this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/243768-babies-11-day-old-piccies.html
> 
> I think you ought to tell Cat.
> 
> [goes off to find wooden spoon!]


 
:bash:thanks eileen.......new ginger mouse now reserved:whip::whip::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> There's a gorgeous little ginger mouse on this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/243768-babies-11-day-old-piccies.html
> 
> I think you ought to tell Cat.
> 
> [goes off to find wooden spoon!]


thanks eileen :2thumb:
heres a couple of scrotum, ops i mean dennis i hope shell doesnt mind me postin


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> :whip:
> 
> 
> :bash:thanks eileen.......new ginger mouse now reserved:whip::whip::lol2:










you didn't, did you!! 

You are soooooo bad!!!

And I agree there is something about the wrinkly, big lugged, bug eyed critter - at least in his mother's eyes!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Aaaah bless him:flrt::flrt::flrt: my baby:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to ask - does anyone like my banner. Spent most of this morning farting around looking at pictures of all the critters!


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Eileen what banner:whistling2:



Only joking, noticed it before and meant to comment but then forgot:blush: it looks really awesome:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Was gonna mention something about your little critter banner, Eileen!! Looks great 

ETA: Ditto, Shell! *lol*


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> you didn't, did you!!
> 
> You are soooooo bad!!!
> 
> And I agree there is something about the wrinkly, big lugged, bug eyed critter - at least in his mother's eyes!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
well cat reads this thread too eileen, and she has cari on msn:bash::bash::lol2::lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks eileen :2thumb:
> heres a couple of scrotum, ops i mean dennis i hope shell doesnt mind me postin



sorry girls, he looks quite scary in this pic :eek4:


----------



## elliottreed

ditta said:


> well cat reads this thread too eileen, and she has cari on msn:bash::bash::lol2::lol2:


hehe sorry ditta!!!!!!! lol i promise when the next ginger mouse comes i won't advertise it honest  hehe, i'm afraid i have promised all ginger animals that i breed, to cat..... i am ready for my punishment :blush:

hehe
had to post this picture
bit blurred but i thought it was rather amusing

YAWN!


----------



## MSL

lovely banner eileen............very pretty indeed.:no1:


----------



## feorag

Sorry Shell, I've just noticed in that last photo of the wrinkly, big lugged, bug eyed critter that he's got a furry tail!! At least I'm assuming that he's got a furry tail and there isn't a ginger critter stuck underneath that mug!!:lol2:

Thank you everybody for your kind comments about my new banner - I've got another one half made up waiting for the new arrivals - when they finally get here so I can add them in as well!! :mf_dribble:

I spent most of the time trying to find something in this shade of blue on here to use as my background, but they're all too blue or too turquoisey. If anyone should happen to have a photograph that includes this shade of blue in it that I can copy a bit off I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Shell195

Which blue you talkng about Eileen? If its RFUK banner blue just photograph it then when youve uploaded it you can take it off that:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Which blue you talkng about Eileen? If its RFUK banner blue just photograph it then when youve uploaded it you can take it off that:2thumb:


Yes, I was thinking that might be my only option! I copied sky from a photograph - it looked very similar, but now it's up I can see it's not!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

All I do to match colours on the pictures to rfuk is use the prtscn (printscreen) button. on my keyboard it's the same button as the 'insert' button and it's above the 'home' button. My printscreen button doesnt work if the F keys are enabled so just tab the f lock key if you have that issue.

So i printscreen rfuk. Copy it into microsoft paint. Use the little pick colour tool and hover it over the light blue. Then I 'undo' from the drop down underneath edit and use the fill with colour tool. To input the colour..that make sense?


[edit] heres an example i did. Of Calix trying to burst out of his frame.








The picture ends here, but if you can see the area under his head matches the colour of RFUK.


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> All I do to match colours on the pictures to rfuk is use the prtscn (printscreen) button. on my keyboard it's the same button as the 'insert' button and it's above the 'home' button. My printscreen button doesnt work if the F keys are enabled so just tab the f lock key if you have that issue.
> 
> So i printscreen rfuk. Copy it into microsoft paint. Use the little pick colour tool and hover it over the light blue. Then I 'undo' from the drop down underneath edit and use the fill with colour tool. To input the colour..that make sense?
> 
> 
> [edit] heres an example i did. Of Calix trying to burst out of his frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture ends here, but if you can see the area under his head matches the colour of RFUK.


:lol2: Whos showing off:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Whos showing off:whistling2:


Ah thanks for quoting. See how it doesn't work when you quote as the quote box is a different shade of blue? 

Not showing off I'm just a bit anal about random stuff like that :lol2: I do it with all the pictures I put up on rfuk.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> sorry girls, he looks quite scary in this pic :eek4:


 
*NO NO NO :bash:my Dennis isnt scary at all:whip:*
*Hes all sweet and cute and gorgeous.........you bad bad girl:lol2:*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Katiexx said:


> Ah thanks for quoting. See how it doesn't work when you quote as the quote box is a different shade of blue?
> 
> Not showing off I'm just a bit anal about random stuff like that :lol2: I do it with all the pictures I put up on rfuk.


all that technical stuff just went right over my head! :blush:



Shell195 said:


> *NO NO NO :bash:my Dennis isnt scary at all:whip:*
> *Hes all sweet and cute and gorgeous.........you bad bad girl:lol2:*



and scary!!!!! 


Eileen what banner? :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Eileen what banner? :blush: :blush: :blush:


All my feorag family, Emma!!!

Katie, I don't have Microsoft Pain, never use it so didn't upload it onto the computer. If I want to copy something I just shift/print screen and then paste it into a word document, but of course then it isn't in a jpg format to be able to then utilise it to make my banner.

Could you do it for me and send me a blank jpeg - doesn't matter what size cos I can bit it up - just really want that colour! Pleeeeze :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

wait a mo I'll put signatures on :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Oh, have you got yours off - :bash: Bad girl!!! :bash:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yes I have mine off as it takes so loooong to get through the pages :lol2: your banner is lovely hun!!!! well done!!!! :2thumb::flrt:


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> yes I have mine off as it takes so loooong to get through the pages :lol2: your banner is lovely hun!!!! well done!!!! :2thumb::flrt:


T'wud be better if I could match the background with the RFUK colour so you don't see the corners.


----------



## Amalthea

I'd just print screen and then steal the actual RFUK color


----------



## feorag

Tried that but I couldn't get it to work, however.......

Katie I've done it. I haven't got time to start making a new one, but at least now I've got the colour and can do it another day when I've got time. Thanks very much Katie - that was well worth knowing for future information!! :2thumb:

Got to go and make tea now - speaky y'all later - don't go made while I'm away!


----------



## Esarosa

Back sorry had gone getting tea and what have you. If you send me the unedited pictures I could put them into it for you. As it is the way that your signature is saved it's lost some of the background quality so it's not a simple fill colour job. Normally happens when you save a file as jpg. Obviously with the pictures themselves you don't notice, nor would you with the white background unless you went to try and fill the colour. (tried it earlier before I posted to see if I could do it) Could probably do it but it might take a while.


----------



## feorag

Hi Katie - many thanks for the offer, but I finally sussed it out. Never used paint ever before, so it was a good learning curve.

Think it looks slightly better now?


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Hi Katie - many thanks for the offer, but I finally sussed it out. Never used paint ever before, so it was a good learning curve.
> 
> Think it looks slightly better now?



I think it looks fabulous either way, but i do like the fac the colours flow now. I'm useless with pc's the only thing I know how to do is the printscreen to match colours.

Me + Pc = disaster generally speaking!


----------



## Shell195

Ive tried changing my Avatar and it keeps saying failed anyone know why?


----------



## ditta

is the piccy too big shell?


----------



## Shell195

Mmm dont think so will go and check now


----------



## ditta

oooo oooo i had to post to get 3,000 posts in this thread


----------



## Shell195

Thanks Ditta it was to big:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Are we up to 3,000 already! Yeh!!! :2thumb:

Shell, you've changed your Avatar now haven't you? That wasn't what you had before was it - it's now the wrinkly, big lugged, bug eyed critter, isn't it? I like it!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Yes Eileen its my beautiful wrinkly nekkid kitty:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yes Eileen its my beautiful wrinkly nekkid kitty:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
And how gorgas he is :flrt::no1:


----------



## Shell195

Very gorgeous isnt he :flrt: and Im off to snuggle him and Purdy in bed now and get my neck sucked and slobbered on, then theres the kneading, I cant wait:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Very gorgeous isnt he :flrt: and Im off to snuggle him and Purdy in bed now and get my neck sucked and slobbered on, then theres the kneading, I cant wait:lol2::lol2:


 
lol oooooooooo you lucky woman you : victory::flrt::lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

shell... kmac does that stand what i think it stands for? xxx


----------



## Emmaj

elliottreed said:


> shell... kmac does that stand what i think it stands for? xxx


 
it quiet possibly does :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Gorgeous picture of Dennis and I feel left out now, what does KMAC mean?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

Emmaj said:


> it quiet possibly does :2thumb::lol2:


watch out emmaj a bad ass, shes a membe of the KMAC lol :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> watch out emmaj a bad ass, shes a membe of the KMAC lol :lol2:


Is that a spot of brown i see there Mrs D:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

i was so close ! cat just told me, i said club not crew  i won't unvail your secret association though guys but id like to join!!! xxxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

elliottreed said:


> i was so close ! cat just told me, i said club not crew  i won't unvail your secret association though guys but id like to join!!! xxxx


 
get it on ya siggy then woman! i now initiate you as a fully fledged member of the KMAC

Mrs DD come on you too hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello members!


----------



## elliottreed

zoo and jen find me a band with more members and il redo it haha


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

Emmaj said:


> Is that a spot of brown i see there Mrs D:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


bloody internet conection, we all have some brown on ur faces dont we, gona change the sig inabit lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

jonny just made me laught he said whats K Mac think that sounds good


----------



## elliottreed

hahaha bless him! xxx


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

lol iv put mine a bit differntly, will have to ok it with the boss lol:lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

elliottreed said:


> hahaha bless him! xxx


hello fellow K Maca lol 

did u read the threads i pmed u? long arnt they lol


----------



## elliottreed

hahaha Kmaca ! lol

you maccaaa !! haha thats what they say round here
black country ay it haha

yeh i read em hun
bloody appauled, wish i'd have seen them at the time
some people get away with murder literally :bash:

what annoys me is the dog may be fine now, but that pain never goes
like ive sold a python and the guy said he'd let me know if he was ever to sell on, and now i don't know where the poor thing is... doesn't leave ya mind etc.

xxxx


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

elliottreed said:


> hahaha Kmaca ! lol
> 
> you maccaaa !! haha thats what they say round here
> black country ay it haha
> 
> yeh i read em hun
> bloody appauled, wish i'd have seen them at the time
> some people get away with murder literally :bash:
> 
> what annoys me is the dog may be fine now, but that pain never goes
> like ive sold a python and the guy said he'd let me know if he was ever to sell on, and now i don't know where the poor thing is... doesn't leave ya mind etc.
> 
> xxxx


totally know what u mean im always think about her n still really upsets me.

what does u maccaa mean? hope i havnt offened anyone lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

elliottreed said:


> zoo and jen find me a band with more members and il redo it haha


lol thats good but u shoulda done one with westlife or girls aloud lol


----------



## elliottreed

hahaha nooo it's just a random insult they use round here like mong i think lol 

bt im sure someone will correct me and say it's highly offensive and then il be like OMG they called me a macca lol !!!

and i know hun 
shame they were such idiots, do they live local? could you go knock their door/them out  ?

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

elliottreed said:


> hahaha nooo it's just a random insult they use round here like mong i think lol
> 
> bt im sure someone will correct me and say it's highly offensive and then il be like OMG they called me a macca lol !!!
> 
> and i know hun
> shame they were such idiots, do they live local? could you go knock their door/them out  ?
> 
> xxxxx


yer sort local, they will get what they deseve thats all in saying lol


----------



## elliottreed

i hope so hun! just pm'd you about something i hadnt mentioned
the person in the pm deserves shooting xxxx


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

elliottreed said:


> i hope so hun! just pm'd you about something i hadnt mentioned
> the person in the pm deserves shooting xxxx


to write if i had a gun id do it myself

rite off to bed now night night


----------



## feorag

elliottreed said:


> bt im sure someone will correct me and say it's highly offensive and then il be like OMG they called me a macca lol !!!


If you lived in Newcastle you'd be insulted, cos a macca is what Newcastle people call someone from Sunderland because of they way they speak and of course because the football teams are sworn enemies!! :lol2: 

Well I'm off to work looking after my little children!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'm well p:censor:ed off with one of my neighbours, she has got Fidget's sister, anyway she texted me last night to say that she's pregnant!!!! :censor:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Ive only just seen these posts. Mmm I dont like the man I am cant we have some better pics??:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ive only just seen these posts. Mmm I dont like the man I am cant we have some better pics??:whistling2:


No idea what this is all about, but I have to agree, I looked at it this morning and my first thought was that you got the ugliest bloke Shell!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I know Eileen its great isnt it:bash:


----------



## elliottreed

im sorry shell ! it was completely random! haha aren't they all ugly :O ?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Hmmm.......... maybe not all of them and not as bad as the one you gave to Shell! :lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth

My interior decor is looking more dire by the day. The kitten only likes to scratch the wallpaper in the places you first set eyes on when you walk in the door!!


----------



## Shell195

Maybe Ill change my user name to Qausi modo:whistling2:


Ragmoth its a pain when they do this. Could you not put a scratch post in front of where your kitten is clawing? or try a bit of Citronella oil on a cloth and gently wipe the wall(obv. not if it will mark the wallpaper) or nearby doorframe or furniture.Most cats hate the smell. Come on Eileen have you got any tips here. Dennis my sphynx kitten loves raking the walls or climbing up it to the top:bash:


----------



## Ragmoth

I've tried clove oil because they're not supposed to like that but not citronella. Will give that a go. He has scratch posts, god knows how many toys and my other cat to keep him entertained. I think he does it because he likes me picking him up by the scruff of his neck and shouting "no" at him. Sadist feline.


----------



## Amalthea

Just entered the furballs into a cutest pet in Radcliffe photo competition... Here's the two pics we used:



















It was really hard picking out just two pictures... I feel so bad leaving out the rest of my critters...


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

Amalthea said:


> Just entered the furballs into a cutest pet in Radcliffe photo competition... Here's the two pics we used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really hard picking out just two pictures... I feel so bad leaving out the rest of my critters...


now thats cute :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

cute pics ^ ^ ^ 

right..

i tried pasta... scooby well al of them hated it.. what else carby can i use?


----------



## Shell195

Boil some spuds and mash them a bit and mix with the barf meat


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Boil some spuds and mash them a bit and mix with the barf meat


thanky!!!
he also just ate 2 bits of my tangerine too while i was out of the room..
odd odd cat


----------



## Shell195

Bless gorgeous pics fingers crossed you win:2thumb:


Did you know we have a film star in our midst:whistling2: Yep Elliotreed has been on BBC news with some rescue snails. Come on girl get the link up on here


----------



## Amalthea

I hope the furballs win, too... But the girl said there has been loads of entries and they've all been really cute. So I'm not holding my breath *lol* I wish I could put a bit about them in with their pics... I mean, Bindi is so special... And Kallie is the only one that isn't a rescue. But we shall see...


----------



## Shell195

I think they call this pica (eating inappropriate things but I dont know if that includes food) or hes just a very strange cat:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ragmoth its a pain when they do this. Could you not put a scratch post in front of where your kitten is clawing? or try a bit of Citronella oil on a cloth and gently wipe the wall(obv. not if it will mark the wallpaper) or nearby doorframe or furniture.Most cats hate the smell. Come on Eileen have you got any tips here. Dennis my sphynx kitten loves raking the walls or climbing up it to the top:bash:


Yes, I've got a tip - change the wallpaper to something extremely smooth and hard! Like I said blown vinyl, cork, hessian, any wallpaper that has a soft feel to it will be fair game to any cat.



Ragmoth said:


> I've tried clove oil because they're not supposed to like that but not citronella. Will give that a go.


Must admit I've never heard of clove oil, but there is no doubt that cats hate the smell of citrus of any kind and citronella is the strongest one. Other than that try orange oil. They also hate the smell of the herb Rue, although I've no idea where you would get "oil of rue" or indeed the herb rue itself. :lol2:
I've seen Cari's interview - she sent me the link - it's good!

Jen, that photograph of Bindi is to die for, cute little critter that she is (wasn't she so tiny in October?), but the one above with the 2 cas is an excellent photograph!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes, I've got a tip - change the wallpaper to something extremely smooth and hard! Like I said blown vinyl, cork, hessian, any wallpaper that has a soft feel to it will be fair game to any cat.



on the other hand, my cat (tom) is obsessed with attemtping to scratch the kitchen cuboard!


----------



## Amalthea

Well, they pick a winner for the competition tomorrow afternoon, so maybe I'll be able to update ya soonish 

I can't believe how different Bindi is, either, Eileen!!! Looking back sometimes brings alump to my throat knowing she had to spend the beginning of her life hungry.


----------



## feorag

Yeh, but now she's with you (and we all know there ain't no way she'll be going anywhere! :lol2 she'll never be hungry again, will she?? :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I agree cats and wallpaper dont mix or stair carpet for that matter:bash: but if it came to chosing one or the other the cats would win. I love my pusscats:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Me too! And on that note I'm off to bed. It's been a long day, the wee lad today was a bit off colour and a bit weepy, so a bit more harder work than normal. Then it was in the door, quickest tea ever (beans on toast cos I'd no time to cook anything else) and out the door to a committee meeting for the Durham Cat Club.

Now I'm cream crackered and I've got a big retail therapy day planned with my friend tomorrow, so must sleep to prepare!! :lol2:

Oh and by the way Shell - I'm wondering how have you managed to get so many lines in your signature cos you're only aloud something like 6 or 8 and you've defo got more than that? So what's your secret??


----------



## Shell195

Maybe Tbo is a fan of Sphynx:whistling2: or maybe its coz Im a paid up member now. I dont actually know it just let me:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> So Eileen where is the Feorag family off on their hols too??


Ooh, yes I'm so excited - back to Ardnamurchan, to the chalet where we were 2 years ago. Don't know if I told you cos I don't think this thread was running then, but last year we didn't have a holiday cos my estate car was on its last legs, suspension wise that is, and Barry said it wouldn't get us away on such a long journey because of all the weight we carry. We started looking for a car a year ago last May, but it took until a couple of months ago for the right one to come into his garage. So last year was a holiday at home and now I've got severe Scotland withdrawal symptoms.

So we're back to the same chalet we rented in 2007 where we had the visiting Pine Marten almost every night! 

Here it is in spring - it's not as isolated as the photos appear, the owner's house is just below at road level, but because the chalet is built up the hill a bit you can't see it. There are other houses down the road (well it's more of a lane than a road), but this chalet is the last one before wilderness begins!










and autumn










Edit: just seen your last post - I would imagine it's cos you are a paid-up member so you get privileges!


----------



## Amalthea

What a gorgeous place, Eileen!!! I want to go on an ACTUAL holiday with Gary this year... Everybody says that we go to The States regularly, but visiting my family is not a holiday. People insist it is...  I wanna go somewhere sunny with a beach! As much as I love my family (we're hopefully going "home" in Sept), we've never had a proper holiday and we've been together for going on 8 years!!


----------



## elliottreed

wowww!! i've not been on holiday in 10 years, i think im going to find me a little pad in the sticks this year, perhaps some grizzly's knocking about, hehe! would love to go to canada and stay in a log cabin, love the colder weather... but will have to persuade the mother and convince her that i will return ! haha xxxxx


----------



## Shell195

I could live there:flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> What a gorgeous place, Eileen!!! I want to go on an ACTUAL holiday with Gary this year... Everybody says that we go to The States regularly, but visiting my family is not a holiday. People insist it is...  I wanna go somewhere sunny with a beach! As much as I love my family (we're hopefully going "home" in Sept), we've never had a proper holiday and we've been together for going on 8 years!!


I know exactly what you mean Jen. For the 2 years that I lived in Hampshire our holidays were spent back up here and it's really not a holiday at all - it's a round of all the relatives and catching up with old friends! I know it's what I wanted to do cos I missed everyone, but a holiday to me is being somewhere different to explore.


Shell195 said:


> I could live there:flrt::flrt:


So could I - no question about it - actually I could live anywhere on the west coast of Scotland, the further north the better! Ardnamurchan really is an absolutely beautiful area, because it's so unspoilt and uncommercialised and quite sparsely populated so loads of areas with few people. It has some beautiful isolated beaches, fabulous lochs, mountains and the sea views across to the western isles is fabulous. For me the only place that beats it for dramatic views is the far north west up by Gairloch and Ullapool.

I took this photo on the way to Ardnamurchan Lighthouse - the most westerly point in Britain if you're interested! :lol2: It's looking across to the isles of Rhum, Eigg & Muck. Rhum is the high hills on the left and Eigg is the funny shaped island in the middle, with the crags - looking across to it from the mainland further north (Gairloch way) it looks a bit like a whale, and Muck is the one on the right! The huge hills right at the back are the Cuillin hills on The Isle of Skye.










When we were up there in 2006 we went on a boat trip to Finghals Cave, stopping at the Treshnish Isle to bird watch (very interesting, although bird watching is not my favourite pastime!) on the way. The guy who does the trips we went on carries an inflatable and actually takes you into the cave - no other boat trips do. It's a very narrow cave as you'll see from the photograph, so he has to reverse in, then he comes out at high speed - very invigorating I have to say and very wet!!! :lol2: the highlight of that trip though was the 2 basking sharks we met on the way out.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ooooo I could live there too!!!! 

good luck Jen! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Oh wow Im soooooooo jealous.Weve not been on holiday for at least 13 years.(Oh I had one weekend in Disneyland Paris when the kids were younger and 1 weekend in Flamingoland with Sophie and her friend). The kids always had a holiday with their Dad. I love Scotland and the more isolated the better:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I could easily live in Scotland!! You have such a good chance of getting a bit of land to call your own.

There are a few DREAM destinations that I _WILL _visit one day... Australia (I have a real thing for Aussie wildlife... tis my dream to live there and work in wildlife rescue) and Barbados (my Dad's side of the family are from there... my great aunt still owns the family plantation) are a couple.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i would love to go to new zealand and canada.

check this out for brave!










and look at fidget's tongue :lol2:








awww pics are so small!


----------



## Amalthea

Never been to the central or eastern parts of Canada, but have been to british Columbia quite a few times  Tis only about a 4 hour drive from my home town... Or can drive to Seattle (about an hour), park, and ride the ferry. Got quite a bit of family up there  Tis beautiful!!

Very sweet pics!!


----------



## feorag

Barry and I have never been abroad because we couldn't take our pets with us in the early days and actually wouldn't now anyway, but I have managed a trip to Texas for 3 weeks to visit my aunt and cousin. Then a trip to Arizona (which I *loved*) and Florida Maine **** hunting. Then on a Caribbean cruise and a week in Florida, but I have to say I'm more than happy in Scotland and yes, I'd love to buy a wee cottage on the coast with a sea view similar to that one in my photograph and live happily ever after there with Barry and my pets! Aaaahhh!!! Dream on Eileen!!


----------



## Amalthea

I actually can't stand Texas! *lol* My mom and that entire side of the family is there, too... Can't stand the place. I've visited Arizona once when my Uncle lived there and remember enjoying it, but I don't think I'd want to live there. As for Florida... I absolutely LOVE the place (as long as you stay out of the big cities)!!! My paternal Grandparents lived there when I was growing up and I spent every summer there til I was 13, I think. Unfortunately, they sold their house (which had a built in pool, was just down the road from the beach, and had several lakes and ponds within walking distance) after my Grandpa got sick to move up to Washington State to be with my Dad, so he could help take care of them.


----------



## Shell195

Tis nice to dream Eileen eace:


----------



## Shell195

I see Fiddle has settled in well then. Is fidget washing him? The 3 of them look really happy together:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Wow what a gorgeous place Eileen, that cabin just looks so picturesque.

Not had a holiday since 2001, and doesn't look like we'll be getting one any time soon. They've just announced redundancies will be made in Will's office. We'll know how many are going by Wednesday and perhaps who. I'm just hoping against hope that it isn't Will as he's been there the second longest time out of all the staff and he's working nights which others aren't prepared to do...a bit of a vain hope isn't it? Then again if redundancies are being mentioned I bet all the people who were A holes about doing nights, forcing will onto them permanantly, change their bloody minds.

So really not good. Also got my first decent nights sleep for a good few weeks last night, felt fantastic, then ended up vomitting this morning..my body hates me, it's official!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yeah Fidge is washing him its a shame the pic is small cos fidge's tongue looks really long in that pic!!!! And fidge has realised that wiz isn't going to eat him :lol2:

aw katie I'm sorry you are so poorly! :grouphug:


----------



## Amalthea

Aww, Katie  How are you feeling now??

I managed about 3 hours' sleep last night... Am knackered.


----------



## Shell195

Poor Katie hope you are well soon:grouphug:


----------



## Esarosa

Well atm I feel fine. Didn't even feel rough just threw up. But it seems to have passed now. So god knows. Hopefully that'll be it though, blooming hate throwing up.

More worried about Will he's really worried about losing his job. Only job he's really known tbh. He's on permanant night shift though, there were only two of them prepared to work nights. But because redundancies are being mentioned suddenly people who refused to work nights and weekends will be selling themselves to keep their jobs. Which is fair enough I suppose, but a bit irritating when they've never wanted to do it before. He's not even supposed to be on permanant night shift, but because they were all being arsey about it he did it. So hoping in vain hope that they remember all this. He's bent over backwards for them in the past.

Such a crap time job wise nothings safe at all. Not even as if he got made redunadant he could get a shop job temporarily as around here nowhere seems to be hiring.

Anyways my little rant over for now, how's everyones day been so far?


----------



## Amalthea

I understand completely, Katie... Been looking for a job since Sept. Nothing. And my friend has just been told she's being made redundant.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I actually can't stand Texas! *lol* My mom and that entire side of the family is there, too... Can't stand the place. I've visited Arizona once when my Uncle lived there and remember enjoying it, but I don't think I'd want to live there. As for Florida... I absolutely LOVE the place (as long as you stay out of the big cities)!!! My paternal Grandparents lived there when I was growing up and I spent every summer there til I was 13, I think. Unfortunately, they sold their house (which had a built in pool, was just down the road from the beach, and had several lakes and ponds within walking distance) after my Grandpa got sick to move up to Washington State to be with my Dad, so he could help take care of them.


That's quite interesting actually, cos I _loved_ Arizona, but was so unimpressed with Florida - mind having said that the people we were looking to buy a kitten from lived in Casselberry at the time so they put us up in a motel in Orlando, so not the best way to get an idea about an area, although we did drive down from Orlando to Miami when we went on the cruise. I think my problem about Florida is that it is so *flat!!!* Texas, I wasn't much impressed with either. My cousin lives in Brownsville, so he might as well be in Mexico and that's a dirty place if ever I saw one!!! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Tis nice to dream Eileen eace:


It sure is Shell - you know what they say (in South Pacific) "you've got to have a dream, if you don't have a dream, how are you gonna have a dream come true!" Having said that I don't know if I've had a dream come true - at least not a really important one, since I got my first dog!! :lol2:



Katiexx said:


> Wow what a gorgeous place Eileen, that cabin just looks so picturesque.
> 
> Not had a holiday since 2001, and doesn't look like we'll be getting one any time soon. They've just announced redundancies will be made in Will's office. We'll know how many are going by Wednesday and perhaps who. I'm just hoping against hope that it isn't Will as he's been there the second longest time out of all the staff and he's working nights which others aren't prepared to do...a bit of a vain hope isn't it? Then again if redundancies are being mentioned I bet all the people who were A holes about doing nights, forcing will onto them permanantly, change their bloody minds.
> 
> So really not good. Also got my first decent nights sleep for a good few weeks last night, felt fantastic, then ended up vomitting this morning..my body hates me, it's official!


Poor Katie, so sorry you were ill this morning, but I see from your later posts that you're not so bad now???

Sorry to hear about Will's job and if he gets made redundant cos of some *rsehole saying they are happy to do night shift, then that is so unfair!!

Glad you like the chalet - the setting is just fabulous and the guy who owns it is so kind. When we arrived 2 years ago, there was a welcome tray with tea, coffee and shortbread and when we went into the fridge to put our stuff away, there were 2 wineglasses chilling and a bottle of wine, a 2pint of milk, a packet of smoked salmon, some gorgeous local cheese and oatcakes! And a vase of fresh flowers in every room, even though they knew there was only 2 of us, so the second bedroom wouldn't be used at all. Fabulous!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> That's quite interesting actually, cos I _loved_ Arizona, but was so unimpressed with Florida - mind having said that the people we were looking to buy a kitten from lived in Casselberry at the time so they put us up in a motel in Orlando, so not the best way to get an idea about an area, although we did drive down from Orlando to Miami when we went on the cruise. I think my problem about Florida is that it is so *flat!!!* Texas, I wasn't much impressed with either. My cousin lives in Brownsville, so he might as well be in Mexico and that's a dirty place if ever I saw one!!! :lol2:It sure is Shell - you know what they say (in South Pacific) "you've got to have a dream, if you don't have a dream, how are you gonna have a dream come true!" Having said that I don't know if I've had a dream come true - at least not a really important one, since I got my first dog!! :lol2:
> 
> Poor Katie, so sorry you were ill this morning, but I see from your later posts that you're not so bad now???
> 
> Sorry to hear about Will's job and if he gets made redundant cos of some *rsehole saying they are happy to do night shift, then that is so unfair!!
> 
> Glad you like the chalet - the setting is just fabulous and the guy who owns it is so kind. When we arrived 2 years ago, there was a welcome tray with tea, coffee and shortbread and when we went into the fridge to put our stuff away, there were 2 wineglasses chilling and a bottle of wine, a 2pint of milk, a packet of smoked salmon, some gorgeous local cheese and oatcakes! And a vase of fresh flowers in every room, even though they knew there was only 2 of us, so the second bedroom wouldn't be used at all. Fabulous!!! :2thumb:



Well that sounds absolutely lovely! Not at all jealous...honest :razz: Really does look to be such a beautiful place. 

Yeah I'm feeling okay now thanks was just a bit peculiar, but it's passed now thankfully.


----------



## feorag

:2thumb: glad to hear that!!!


----------



## fenwoman

Just a swift quickie about Tabitha.
She played today:flrt:

It is the first time ever she has skipped and scampered about like a kitten, chasing her own tail.Up until now she has been affectionate towards me but too docile and quiet but today she skipped and scampered. I was so pleased.


----------



## Ragmoth

Glad to hear that, Fenwoman x


----------



## elliottreed

hey guys
hows this for size?
Cat Tree Bora Bora on sale now at zooplus

looks ideal to me, but wanted the experts opinions xxx


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear about the little un Rag. I'm sure the cats are your new best friend though. Fab news about Tabitha fenny.


----------



## Ragmoth

Sorry, Katie, i edited. Didn't want to be a whinger on here x


----------



## Esarosa

Ragmoth said:


> Sorry, Katie, i edited. Didn't want to be a whinger on here x



Whinge all you want hun, god knows i've had one today :lol2: it aint just for cats we talk about all sorts. so you're more than welcome to get it off your chest.


----------



## Emmaj

fenny fantastic news about tabitha :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> Sorry to hear about the little un Rag. I'm sure the cats are your new best friend though. Fab news about Tabitha fenny.


 
Rag sorry to be nosey but whats happened


----------



## Shell195

Great news about Tabitha Fenny:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Rag sorry to be nosey but whats happened


 
shell guess what somat i forgots to tell you :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Just a swift quickie about Tabitha.
> She played today:flrt:
> 
> It is the first time ever she has skipped and scampered about like a kitten, chasing her own tail.Up until now she has been affectionate towards me but too docile and quiet but today she skipped and scampered. I was so pleased.


That's excellent news :2thumb: If she's ready to play, then her energy levels must be well up because of the extra food she's getting!

Excellent news - not long to go before you'll be posting a photo then, just a couple of weeks?


elliottreed said:


> hey guys
> hows this for size?
> Cat Tree Bora Bora on sale now at zooplus
> 
> looks ideal to me, but wanted the experts opinions xxx


Looks good to me Cari!! I'm sure the cats will love it! 


Shell195 said:


> Rag sorry to be nosey but whats happened


Yes, I'm being nosy too cos I want to know what's happened. And again this thread is just for people who love cats to come and talk - about anything! It doesn't have to always be about cats. Otherwise why was I posting pictures of the chalet I've rented for my holidays? Do feel free to whinge - better to get it off your chest!


----------



## Ragmoth

Ok, but it's really petty. 

My eldest has got violent V&D. My mum has ignored texts off me asking her to have my other daughter tomorrow. She hasn't even asked how my eldest is doing. I just hate the kids being ill, it's harder when you're on your own for some reason. 

I'm just hacked off with the world today.


----------



## Emmaj

Ragmoth said:


> Ok, but it's really petty.
> 
> My eldest has got violent V&D. My mum has ignored texts off me asking her to have my other daughter tomorrow. She hasn't even asked how my eldest is doing. I just hate the kids being ill, it's harder when you're on your own for some reason.
> 
> I'm just hacked off with the world today.


 
arghh hun  i know what you mean i have days like that too 

there is alot of it going about at the moment i was feeling off yest too


----------



## Shell195

Welcome to the world of parents:bash: Ive had no car for nearly 3 weeks now so my mother hasnt rang in case I ask her to run me anywhere:devil: Yet if it was my brother she would be all over him like a rash. When my youngest son went to have a Knee op she never even rang to see how he was and when they went to Mexico at Xmas they never rang me or my 2 sisters to wish us or the kids Merry Xmas but rang my auntie. So hun I know how you feel:whip:


----------



## Esarosa

Shame your so far away hun or I would have offered to have the youngest for you, give you a bit of a break.

Have you tried phoning your mum? Just wondering if she's okay. I have to phone my brother to get hold of him most times as he gets a text means to reply then forgets.


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> shell guess what somat i forgots to tell you :2thumb:


And what would that be:bash: You know I like to know everything:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

hehe thanks eileen, glad it's ok, very reasonable too ! alas i only have one cat, but im sure the dog will find it amusing to sniff and such hehe ! xxx


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> And what would that be:bash: You know I like to know everything:lol2:


I have asked to be put on a course with the job centre............and will hopefully soon not be a jobless animal hoarder soon:flrt::flrt:

They worked out what my incomings an out goings would be if i worked part time an they are alot higher than they are now 

so im going for it am sick of not working an being accused of being lazy an spending other peoples money :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

You go for it girl..............................but who will protect you then as Colin will be redundant:lol2:

Nobody could ever call you lazy hun


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You go for it girl..............................but who will protect you then as Colin will be redundant:lol2:
> 
> Nobody could ever call you lazy hun


 
LOL well i will only be workin like 3 hours aday which is nothing but gets me out 

my best mate who lives next door but 1 is moving tomorrrow which means i will them become a complete hermit so i need to do somat to get out for a few hours an have me time :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Welcome to the world of parents:bash: Ive had no car for nearly 3 weeks now so my mother hasnt rang in case I ask her to run me anywhere:devil: Yet if it was my brother she would be all over him like a rash. When my youngest son went to have a Knee op she never even rang to see how he was and when they went to Mexico at Xmas they never rang me or my 2 sisters to wish us or the kids Merry Xmas but rang my auntie. So hun I know how you feel:whip:


Families never cease to amaze me actually. And Shell it sounds like you and I had similar mothers. I visited my mother every day except when I was on holiday until we moved to Hampshire when my children were 6 & 9. When we came back 1½ later I lived further away and so visited twice a week. My brother on the other hand has lived away for a while, but visited every Sunday, then he got married and it became every other Sunday and then he had children and it became once a month or less, but my God it was a special day when he came - she baked loads of cakes and pies and all sorts, never bothered for us! We girls never measure up against the boys I think!


----------



## Shell195

You can be like me then:lol2: My friends live miles away from me:bash:I used to have one that doesnt live far but Im disgusted in her as shes moved a man in and hes made her 3 cats live in an unheated shed and they are aged 14,15,16years old. I cant believe shes agreed to this:devil:


----------



## Ragmoth

Thankyou everyone. I feel abit childish moaning about it but i always thought a mothers job shouldnt be over once the child reaches 18. Seems my mum has different ideas!


----------



## Esarosa

Ah see I never got to see how my mum would be once we were all grown up (died when I had just turned 12), but as a kid my brothers always used to say she favored me. I didn't think she favored me, but if she did I only think it would be because she lost a daughter late into her pregnancy in between me and my brother Brad. 

My nan favors her youngest daughter though. My mum and her other two sisters used to visit her every day practically, the other two still do..but whenever you talk to her it's always 'oh i've not seen anyone for ages, ive been all on my own..'. She never talks of my mum or the elder two sisters, But as soon as the youngest goes to visit (once in a blue moon)good grief.

For example myself and my brother had gone to my nans for tea t'other year, her youngest daughter turned up and it was 'oh sorry to rush you but you know i've got company see you soon though' turfed out with no tea, so Jo & hubby could eat :lol2: Sue & Janet (my aunts) do everything for her and get nothing but grief, the youngest who does nothing gets practically worshipped :? always been the same


----------



## Shell195

Ragmoth said:


> Thankyou everyone. I feel abit childish moaning about it but i always thought a mothers job shouldnt be over once the child reaches 18. Seems my mum has different ideas!


You and me both hun


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You can be like me then:lol2: My friends live miles away from me:bash:I used to have one that doesnt live far but Im disgusted in her as shes moved a man in and hes made her 3 cats live in an unheated shed and they are aged 14,15,16years old. I cant believe shes agreed to this:devil:


Thats sooooo wrong :bash:


----------



## elliottreed

i have a brain disease which i've had for 5 years now, my brother (posted about it a while ago) overdosed and became very destructive as well as self destructive when my dad died (a year ago on the 29th of jan), now even though i require hospital trips and am housebound practically, she spends less than an hour a day with me, it is not her fault, but my younger brother is waited on hand and foot, taxied around etc etc. im suffering badly from grief too but cos he's the "younger one" and her "little boy" i have to lump it.

it might be me being very selfish, but it appears because im 20, she doesn't need to worry about me so much, which really racks me off as it took her 3 months to finally make time for me to go to the doctors to arrange my operation.

don't worry rag, i totally feel your crap day, i think im having sympathy crap tonight. we're all grumpy hehe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

I am so close to my kids especially my daughter(19 yrs) I think Ive spoilt them because of the way my parents were with me


----------



## elliottreed

i think i would be the same hun
im trying not to be angry at my mum
but it just makes me realise what i'd want to give to my children if i ever am lucky enough to have them

she is an amazing mum, but her priorities are a bit jumbled right now. don't half make you jealous though  xxxxx


----------



## feorag

Ragmoth said:


> Thankyou everyone. I feel abit childish moaning about it but i always thought a mothers job shouldnt be over once the child reaches 18. Seems my mum has different ideas!


6 years ago my daughter (who is now 33) sent me to Hell and back, when she went back onto drugs (with a 3 year old daughter to care for!!!). For 3 years I didn't even know if she was alive or dead and it nearly killed me - I suffered depression, had to have counselling, couldn't keep the stressful job I had and left, thereby losing my income, so I can tell you that there have been times when I wished my job as her mother had been over when she was 18! :lol2: 

We finally made our peace 2 years ago, but we are all still suffering the consequences of that stupid decision she made, especially her 9 year old daughter. I've just spent over £10,000 which was actually more than I had in my life savings and retirement fund (and 3 times what my solicitor estimated it would cost because he said it would be a 'simple case') in a court case trying to get contact back with my granddaughter who lives with her ex-husband. She came to spend all her school holidays except Christmas with me right up until 3 years ago, but when Elise got off drugs and started proceedings to see Chloe, he decided he wanted all of our family out of his daughter's lives and just cut me off dead. The fact that they are all down in Surrey just prolongs the anguish of the whole situation. 

So yes, I do wish being a mother stopped when children reached 18!!!


----------



## feorag

elliottreed said:


> i think i would be the same hun
> im trying not to be angry at my mum
> but it just makes me realise what i'd want to give to my children if i ever am lucky enough to have them
> 
> she is an amazing mum, but her priorities are a bit jumbled right now. don't half make you jealous though  xxxxx


You know Cari, I know from the fatties thread about all your problems with your brother and I hear what you are saying about your mother and the situation is hard.

However, as a mother myself who was widowed and left with a child, can I just tell you that your mother is still grieving. Assuming they were still together of course, because that isn't guaranteed in today's society, she has lost her future, to a degree and unless she find someone else and her confidence for that could very well be low, she is looking at a life alone - not easy! For at least the first year of grief and loss you really do not think 'straight' and your perspective is warped by your situation.

I know that you and your brother are grieving too, but that actually makes the situation double hard for your mother because she has to see your grief as well as dealing with her own.


----------



## Ragmoth

Oh god i'm sorry! I didn't mean to upset anyone or drag the past up for people. 

I'm lucky in the sense that i am my mums only child, so i don't have brothers or sisters to be jealous of but it's still bloody hard having to fight for your own mother to acknowledge your alive. She is a better grandma than she ever was a mum which makes me wonder if there's something wrong with me!


----------



## Amalthea

Aww hun, don't apologise  We're here to listen, regardless... And sometimes bringing up memories can help others. 

When my Dad left, he'd come every weekend, pick up my brother and all I'd see of him was a quick hug before he took Ben somewhere and after he brought him back.

And even now, I think he forgets he has two children, cuz I am over here... Out of sight, out of mind, dontcha know. We have a great time together when I go to visit, but then I tend to be forgotten when I'm here.


----------



## elliottreed

don't be silly rag! i always moan hehe

and this is very true eileen
my brother is starting to get himself sorted, it has been 5 weeks since we have had to call the police/ambulance etc, which to me is very good, we have had a few little upsets (he smashes phones against the wall, but that is very minor to the £3,000 worth of damage he did to all electricals in the living room!)

he's got himself a job, he's re-taken a year of 6th form so he can go to the uni he wants to, and hopefully by october he'll be in liverpool at uni and starting a fresh for himself.

i think i get upset because mum is helping him do all the things i couldn't due to health problems (not her fault obviously!) he has got his a levels, he is going to uni, he's got a job, and im sat here waiting to go to hospitals and doctors to talk to people who dont have a clue what to do about my health problems or what would be for the best. i think what i'd like is for them to sort that so i too could start my own fresh and work towards vetinary nurse training (i have gcse's luckily!)

a lot has been going on which has made things very difficult, we are in constant worry that my father's house will be burgled, or flooded by frozen pipes or burnt down with a heating fault etc... we found a burst pipe the other night but LUCKILY it was on the outside of the house.

My mum and dad were married but not living together, my father being a recovering alcoholic it worked better for all of us living apart, we were ironically able to be more of a family (he lived half an hour away but was down at the house every day)

due to all of this crap we STILL haven't scattered my dad's ashes which are sitting at the funeral directors, which makes us all very upset. but we haven't had chance to give him a proper goodbye as of yet and wouldn't want to rush it, it's a year this week, only feels like yesterday 

i had a suspected tia before christmas (minor sort of stroke) which they now think is something called Todd's peresis, which gives me stroke like seizures every day and parts of my body become paralised for short ammounts of time (up to 4 hours but not permanently luckily!) and as of yet, they've not told me what i can do about that either..

so yes, big rant, a lot of muddle, hopefully one day my family will be able to have a break  xxxx


----------



## feorag

Ragmoth said:


> Oh god i'm sorry! I didn't mean to upset anyone or drag the past up for people.
> 
> I'm lucky in the sense that i am my mums only child, so i don't have brothers or sisters to be jealous of but it's still bloody hard having to fight for your own mother to acknowledge your alive. She is a better grandma than she ever was a mum which makes me wonder if there's something wrong with me!


Don't be sorry, as Jen says, sometimes bringing up memories can help other people. I'm a firm believer that if you haven't been there you cannot _know_ what it is like for anyone in any situation - you can only imagine. So, if I've been there and I know what it's like, then I try to put my perspective on a situation. My husband was killed 36 years ago, so it's a long time ago, but it left me alone with a 7 month old son, so I know what's it's like to lose a husband.

As far as someone being a better grandmother than a mother - I feel like that about my ex-husband! Elise was 7 year old when I left her father and apart from picking the children up for 2 weeks holiday in the summer and 1 week at Christmas (when he took them to visit his parents in Scotland and went out to catch up with all his old friends, so never actually spent time with them alone), he never bothered with them. Never wrote them a letter, never phoned them. I've always maintained that if he'd spent a little more time with her she might not have ended up with all the problems she did. Now, like me he's just spent thousands of pounds (a lot more than me cos my solicitor is my ex-boss and gave me a huge whack of a discount!) to see his granddaughter - probably because someone has said he couldn't! It really p*sses me off actually, because I spent my life begging him to give his daughter more time! So I can understand how you feel about your mother being a better grandmother to your children than she was a mother to you!

Apart from which - and obviously this is my view - you choose to have children, you do not choose to be a child if that makes sense! Therefore, I feel as a mother that my children must come first as I am responsible for them, adult or not. Their children come first to them, not to me. I adore my granddaughters (all 3 of them, even though I never get to see my first-born), but my first responsibility is to my children. That was the main reason why I brought my court case to see my granddaughter, because I knew if my daughter ever got her life sorted out and wanted to see Chloe again, that Chloe needed to be constantly reminded of how much she loved her mother and what a good mother Elise was until her life went pear-shaped, because her father would tell her all the negative things and colour her judgement. I was right of course, that is exactly what he has done, sadly and all my efforts have been in vain and we've all had to give up and walk away until Chloe is old enough to make the decision on her own.


elliottreed said:


> my brother is starting to get himself sorted, it has been 5 weeks since we have had to call the police/ambulance etc, which to me is very good, we have had a few little upsets (he smashes phones against the wall, but that is very minor to the £3,000 worth of damage he did to all electricals in the living room!)
> 
> he's got himself a job, he's re-taken a year of 6th form so he can go to the uni he wants to, and hopefully by october he'll be in liverpool at uni and starting a fresh for himself.
> 
> i think i get upset because mum is helping him do all the things i couldn't due to health problems (not her fault obviously!) he has got his a levels, he is going to uni, he's got a job, and im sat here waiting to go to hospitals and doctors to talk to people who dont have a clue what to do about my health problems or what would be for the best. i think what i'd like is for them to sort that so i too could start my own fresh and work towards vetinary nurse training (i have gcse's luckily!)
> 
> a lot has been going on which has made things very difficult, we are in constant worry that my father's house will be burgled, or flooded by frozen pipes or burnt down with a heating fault etc... we found a burst pipe the other night but LUCKILY it was on the outside of the house.
> 
> My mum and dad were married but not living together, my father being a recovering alcoholic it worked better for all of us living apart, we were ironically able to be more of a family (he lived half an hour away but was down at the house every day)
> 
> due to all of this crap we STILL haven't scattered my dad's ashes which are sitting at the funeral directors, which makes us all very upset. but we haven't had chance to give him a proper goodbye as of yet and wouldn't want to rush it, it's a year this week, only feels like yesterday
> 
> i had a suspected tia before christmas (minor sort of stroke) which they now think is something called Todd's peresis, which gives me stroke like seizures every day and parts of my body become paralised for short ammounts of time (up to 4 hours but not permanently luckily!) and as of yet, they've not told me what i can do about that either..
> 
> so yes, big rant, a lot of muddle, hopefully one day my family will be able to have a break  xxxx


And I so wish that for you, Cari, I really do!! I know you've had a horrible time this last year and I know it's taken its toll on you, so I hope something can be done to help you, but bear with your mum. 

I spent my life being accused by my daughter of loving my son more than her. I didn't, she just saw it that way. It didn't seem to bother her that her father never hid the fact that she was his daughter and Iain wasn't his son and just about ignored him by comparison, so I was trying to "make up the balance" so to speak because he felt so left out with his father, who was the only father he ever knew. Strangely enough he still does and he's 37 this year!!

What I used to say to her is that I don't have favourites, but there may be a time when one could be perceived to be my favourite, but that is because, at that time, that child is the one that needs me most - be it because they are ill, upset or struggling with something.

It sounds to me like both of you need your mother at the minute and your mother is maybe prioritising your brother over you, possibly because he is the younger one and she perceives him to be more vulnerable or maybe it's because once he is sorted and at Uni, she can give her time solely to you. I can't speak for her because I don't know her, but either way you look at it, it sounds to me like your mother is in a bit of a cleft stick at the moment. I hope it all works out for you though.


----------



## Ragmoth

You're a very wise lady, Feorag. Thankyou xxx


----------



## elliottreed

thanks hun, nail on head springs to mind!
i think she is looking forward somewhat to it being just me and her because being the 2 girls we never really get to do much without andrew needing lifts to work etc. and i think that it will probably be easier for her without having to prioritise when andrew goes to uni.

not trying to package my brother off but i think it will be easier and better for both mum and i and of course him, without us having to tread on eggshells..

im jealous and upset that mum doesn't spend time with me, but i know that as a single parent who's grieving and dealing with so many issues, that she is doing the best she can.

thanks eileen it really means a lot, and i hope i can report back with good news eventually, they think there might be an abnormality in my brain which is causing these seizures, but you know what the NHS is like, it'll be six months before the tell me im on a waiting list to be on a waiting list and so on! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

Its so sad listening to everyone on here but sadly all people have baggage of some kind. At least we have friends on here that will gladly listen and if nothing else at least we are not alone. Dont ever think we wont listen as this friendly thread for cat lovers is for everything that life might throw at us not just for cat chat. We arent here to judge but to offer friendly advice or a shoulder to cry on. Big hugs to all :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

Ragmoth said:


> You're a very wise lady, Feorag. Thankyou xxx


:blush: Ooh, nobody's ever said that to me before. Usually I'm perceived to be a bit daft, cos there's a 26 year old trapped inside this old body of mine, but it is a 26 year old with the experience of a 60 year old :lol2:


elliottreed said:


> thanks hun, nail on head springs to mind!
> i think she is looking forward somewhat to it being just me and her because being the 2 girls we never really get to do much without andrew needing lifts to work etc. and i think that it will probably be easier for her without having to prioritise when andrew goes to uni.
> 
> not trying to package my brother off but i think it will be easier and better for both mum and i and of course him, without us having to tread on eggshells..
> 
> im jealous and upset that mum doesn't spend time with me, but i know that as a single parent who's grieving and dealing with so many issues, that she is doing the best she can.
> 
> thanks eileen it really means a lot, and i hope i can report back with good news eventually, they think there might be an abnormality in my brain which is causing these seizures, but you know what the NHS is like, it'll be six months before the tell me im on a waiting list to be on a waiting list and so on! xxxxxxxxxx


I'm sure you're right Cari! Looking in from the sidelines, I suspect that is what I'd be doing. Your brother appears to be hell bent on destruction as if someone has to pay for his situation (very similar to my daughter - it always has to be someone else's fault) and I can see where your mother may be thinking that if she can just get him sorted out, then time with you may be worrying because of your situation, but it surely will not be so fraught! A lot of people prefer to deal with the bigger problem first, so that the smaller one is easier, if that makes sense?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its so sad listening to everyone on here but sadly all people have baggage of some kind. At least we have friends on here that will gladly listen and if nothing else at least we are not alone. Dont ever think we wont listen as this friendly thread for cat lovers is for everything that life might throw at us not just for cat chat. We arent here to judge but to offer friendly advice or a shoulder to cry on. Big hugs to all :grouphug:


You and me cross posting again Shell!!

You are right, of course, everyone has baggage of some kind, but some have bloody great haversacks - and I've always thought that was me!! :lol2: There's an old saying that God doesn't put on your shoulders a weight that you cannot carry and I've said to many people that God must think I'm built like an American Football Player, cos here I am in my 60s still dealing with sh*t in my life and so stressed out it's making me ill! :lol2:

And you are right - this might be a "cat chat thread", but it's really a random thread for cat lovers, so no topic is barred from the discussion!


----------



## elliottreed

definitely understand eileen, thankyou all for listening to me rant! xxxx


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hi everyone,

Feel like I haven't been on here for ages! Been hectic this week. Just read the last few pages - it's true we all have our baggage (or trailer fulls) - I had a very odd relationship with my mum - she was a high flying career woman and I spent a long time trying to gain her approval. Eventually i ran away from home at 15 and became a road protestor (probably to get her attention!) It took several years for her to accept that but she eventually admitted she was proud of me for having the courage of my convictions. I then became a mum myself at 20 and we've been growing closer ever since. I'm 29 now and have 3 kids. She lives the other end of the country but we are more like best friends now - whereas 15 years ago I hated her with a passion.

Sorry for the waffle but it goes to show things can change.

xxx


----------



## feorag

Timewarpbunny said:


> whereas 15 years ago I hated her with a passion.


Hmmm.......... sounds like my daughter!! :lol2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

TBH I think we were very similar, stubborn and independent so that interfered with the whole mother daughter thing! 

I also put my mum through hell which I have now apologised profusely for but she's sure my kids will get revenge for her one day.....:devil:


----------



## elliottreed

timewarpbunny i totally get what you're saying, when i was younger i hated my mum because of things, now growing up and becoming a young woman i understand why things were done the way they were. i'm glad you and your mum have "rekindled" so it were, mum's should always be best friends, although sometimes a lot harder than it seems xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmaj

gawd im sooooooooo bored feels like its sunday an not sat :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Me too:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Im going to watch lew play 5 aside footy this eve but today is going soooooooooooo slow


----------



## feorag

Timewarpbunny said:


> I also put my mum through hell which I have now apologised profusely for but she's sure my kids will get revenge for her one day.....:devil:





elliottreed said:


> timewarpbunny i totally get what you're saying, when i was younger i hated my mum because of things, now growing up and becoming a young woman i understand why things were done the way they were. i'm glad you and your mum have "rekindled" so it were, mum's should always be best friends, although sometimes a lot harder than it seems xxxxxxxxxxx


My daughter never forgave me for taking her away from her father. She had to be an adult herself before she could appreciate why and when she went to live with him in her early 20s and she rang me up and told me that she could now understand totally why I left him, I punched the air and shouted "There is a God" :lol2:
But sadly she ruined her own life with the chip on both shoulders that she developed because of the life she _thought_ she led and she prevented us from being a happy family, which she now accepts. 

Even last month when she was here for the new year holiday and the discussion came around to bedrooms she accused me of always giving her the smallest bedroom! When I pointed out that when we lived in Hampshire she'd had the biggest, her response was that it was only so that she could be thrown out of it when we had visitors! Now it was a 4 bedroomed house, so she was never thrown out of that room _ever, _but she admitted that she couldn't remember the spare bedroom so had just _assumed_ that because we'd had twin beds in her room (for her friends to visit!) that she was thrown out when people came. You see years of resentment built up on incorrect memories! So sad!!


----------



## feorag

Hey girls, just a quick post to tell you that I've just bought my rat cage. I got the Tom Rat from Zooplus through ebay. They appear to sell their returns on ebay, but they do tell you why it has been returned so you know what's wrong with it or what's missing and this just has some missing shelf brackets, which shouldn't be too taxing for a good DIY guy like my Baz. Anyway I got it for £46 plus £6 carriage, so it's a good £20 cheaper than buying it direct from Zooplus anyway. 

Yeh!! :2thumb: I'm so excited. Now I'm looking at little beds and hammocks and things! Mind you, looking at the hammocks I could make them myself, there's loads of fleece and fur material in my stash of stuff! I might have a go actually!


----------



## elliottreed

don't say that hun, il be ordering loads from you
and you'll have to start up "feorag fleece things"
haha xxxx

wish i was good at diy and things like that


----------



## Shell195

Have you reserved some rats yet Eileen? Cant remember you saying. What colour type and sex are you getting. It makes me jealous I cant have any as to many naughty cats:bash:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

hi girls! hope you are all well! having a good weekend, still working on the viv build, am just waiting for te glass, I'm so excited!!! hope the boys like it, i will put pics up when it's finished!


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen careful about making hammocks, as there won't just be Cari pestering you for some! :lol2:

some sites i've used before

Http://www.acrorats.co.uk (lovely people reopening in feb hopefully)
The Rat Warehouse
Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Extremely funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks and cubes for rats, chins, hamster, ferrets. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!!
bettysbeds
Houses and Hammocks for Rats Ferrets and other Rodents < where we will be getting the sets for the savic from when we find out about wills redundancy.

Had to put our cage on hold, as we can't warrant spending £250 for a cage if he's going to be made redundant, so gonna have to see.

I really need to get myself a sewing machine and make my own hammocks, would save so much money in the long run I think!


----------



## elliottreed

do it katie!
have just requested a "bonding pouch" from amy on the forum she has a thread in classifieds, but if you start making them im gona have to be ordering hammocks everyweek!! the rats soon chew the clips off and use them as blankets, i wake up every morning to find the clips attatched to the bars but the hammock on the floor with some big bums sticking out from under  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Esarosa

Hey just because I want to make them doesn't mean they would turn out well! :lol2: I'm being a cheap skate and keep looking on the local freecycle for sewing machines, don't wanna be spending a small fortune on one till I figure out if I can work it :razz:

And I know what you mean about the hammocks, Ruby has a fascination with chewing the ties off, normally when Puck or Rolo are sat in them, you hear squeeks and thuds in the middle of the night (they're in the bedroom) and know Ruby has done it again, so it would save sooo much money :lol2: 

Atm they've been getting tea towels with paperclips in, as Ruby is in such a destructive mood, got all sorts to chew and play with but insists on chewing material. Plus I figured there was no point getting their new hammock sets till we get the new cage, was gonna order it on monday but with the redundancy up in the air really can't afford to just yet  so they'll have to wait a little while longer.


----------



## elliottreed

i too scour freecycle for sewing machines haha

i have just looked at fuzzybutt and will definitely have to order some of those cubes! they look so comfy i might see if they'll make one to replace my bed 

you should have a go kate! id certainly place an order 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

elliottreed said:


> don't say that hun, il be ordering loads from you
> and you'll have to start up "feorag fleece things"
> haha xxxx
> 
> wish i was good at diy and things like that


:lol2: You don't think I hadn't already thought of that??? I'm way ahead of you girl!

My problem is that when I take up a hobby I go mad and buy loads of materials cos I see myself sitting quietly doing all this stuff. So then I start and then I stop!! When I did a patchwork & quilting class about 5 years ago I bought so much material I've got plastic boxes of it sitting in the cupboards. I do make my "taggies" for babies which I sell on ebay and use fleece for those, so I've already got bags of fleece. Upstairs in the loft is a giant bag of blankets that we bought at a cat show which is up there for when we need it (when???? we've never needed much of them yet!) but in there is a bag of fur fabric which I was making heat pad covers for so i've already got the necessary materials to make the hammocks. I even thought about putting in a polyester lining and quilting one side to make it warmer! :lol2: My mind is full of ideas.

Also in my wardrobe is a shelf full to overflowing every time I open the door of wool from when I had all the pregnant friends and which I'm now busy knitting up and trying to sell on here. Let's not even mention all the jewellery stuff I bought that I haven't touched since last year, apart from the snakes and stuff I've sold on here, or the trays and trays of card making stuff in the cupboard under the stairs cos I haven't done a home made card for about 3 years! I tell you I'm lethal!! I get so carried away when I learn a new skill!


Shell195 said:


> Have you reserved some rats yet Eileen? Cant remember you saying. What colour type and sex are you getting. It makes me jealous I cant have any as to many naughty cats:bash:


Well the first thing I did when Barry mentioned that I could have them was to e-mail Toyah (Hawthorn Rats - Stramash Snakes) to ask if she might have any kittens around February time. Whenever I go up to Iain's I always go and visit her and get a rattie top-up. She's got a litter of agouti berkshires and agouti hoodeds which will be ready to go the second weekend I'm at Iain's so I'll be going there to have a choose!! I love both the hooded and the berkshire, however, when I was up there a couple of years ago I absolutely fell for an agouti black she had, but he was booked - I thought he was fabulous, so if it turned out she had something like that I could be sorely tempted...........................


----------



## feorag

Thanks for all those websites Katie, I'm gonna have a look after tea! I've already been on Acrorats and Fuzzibutt, but hadn't seen the rest.

I've been trying to find somewhere where I can buy the clips for the hammocks. I know Acrorats sell them, but of course she's closed at the minute and so far I haven't found anyone else selling them like that.


----------



## elliottreed

well eileen
i won't believe it til i see it
il have some cards, some jewellery and a fleece lined polyester lined bed for myself please... i measure 5"8, so you'll need all them blankets  haha

but seriously hun
you should start up again!
i used to make bracelets and also have tonnes of beeds which i found the other day, the really thin long beads, and the really massive ball type beads hehe

hell im going to make everyone a friendship bracelet tomorrow, and eileen, i expect a friendship BED in return! haha xxxxxxx


----------



## elliottreed

feorag said:


> Thanks for all those websites Katie, I'm gonna have a look after tea! I've already been on Acrorats and Fuzzibutt, but hadn't seen the rest.
> 
> I've been trying to find somewhere where I can buy the clips for the hammocks. I know Acrorats sell them, but of course she's closed at the minute and so far I haven't found anyone else selling them like that.


fuzzibutts have them! 2 types :no1: xxx


----------



## feorag

elliottreed said:


> fuzzibutts have them! 2 types :no1: xxx


Thank you Cari, that was my next port of call when I realised I couldn't get them from Acrorats! :2thumb:

Well my oven timer has just gone off to say tea is ready so I'm off downstairs to tea and then to watch Demons and Casualty. Blood and guts - I love it!!!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Im soooooooooo bored an i have perferated ear drums too :whistling2:

the erm.............friendly five a side thingy i went to watch lew play..............my god some of the parents were going way over board screaming an shouting at their kids :bash:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My two sons never liked footie. Thankgod:lol2: Some parents do get a bit erm overexcited when they watch their kids perform dont they:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My two sons never liked footie. Thankgod:lol2: Some parents do get a bit erm overexcited when they watch their kids perform dont they:whistling2:


 
tell me about it me an my dad were the odd ones out not screaming like loonys lol 




yay shell finally someones here wahooooooooooooooo


----------



## Shell195

You have a visitor I presume:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

No meaning you here on the thread with me LOL i was playing billy no mates :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> No meaning you here on the thread with me LOL i was playing billy no mates :lol2::lol2:


Awwww - poor you and daft Shell, thinking you had a visitor at your house and it was her - I realised what you meant!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Everyone must have been downstairs watching the blood and guts on TV me watched Demons, followed by Casualty, followed by CSI - so lots of blood and gut and maggots and people's insides and things!!! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Awwww - poor you and daft Shell, thinking you had a visitor at your house and it was her - I realised what you meant!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Everyone must have been downstairs watching the blood and guts on TV me watched Demons, followed by Casualty, followed by CSI - so lots of blood and gut and maggots and people's insides and things!!! :2thumb:


 I was feeding Nerys and watching my big fierce ex feral play gooey little kitty witty with her. He goes all flipping daft when he sees her.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Awwww - poor you and daft Shell, thinking you had a visitor at your house and it was her - I realised what you meant!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Everyone must have been downstairs watching the blood and guts on TV me watched Demons, followed by Casualty, followed by CSI - so lots of blood and gut and maggots and people's insides and things!!! :2thumb:


 
darn it i missed them all cos of the footy thing lew was doing lol 

im sooooooooooo bored eileen helpppppppppp lol 

im glad you understood me lol 

im now an offical hermit cos my mates moved out today from next door but one


----------



## feorag

Hmmm..........definitely a Billy No Mates - bless!!!

Fenwoman did you see my post that I bought a Tom Rat cage today on ebay? It was from Zooplus - they obviously sell returned stock that is slightly damaged or has something missing on ebay. They said that all that was missing were some shelf brackets, otherwise it's supposed to be OK. I got it for £52 including carriage so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I was feeding Nerys and watching my big fierce ex feral play gooey little kitty witty with her. He goes all flipping daft when he sees her.


has nerys been on her travels this weekend pam ?



feorag said:


> Hmmm..........definitely a Billy No Mates - bless!!!
> 
> Fenwoman did you see my post that I bought a Tom Rat cage today on ebay? It was from Zooplus - they obviously sell returned stock that is slightly damaged or has something missing on ebay. They said that all that was missing were some shelf brackets, otherwise it's supposed to be OK. I got it for £52 including carriage so I'm happy with that.


yeps im sooooooooooo billy no mates 

ooooooooooo thats cool nice bargin there :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Daft Shell here:whistling2: (Thanks Eileen for that compliment)I really thought you had a visitor:lol2: It must be my age:devil: Poor Em billy no mates:Na_Na_Na_Na: I like watching A&E on Sky some of the accidents are gross:whistling2:
Tomorrow Im getting picked up and taken to the Sanctuary then borrowing my friends daughters car until mine is fixed Yipeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Daft Shell here:whistling2: (Thanks Eileen for that compliment)I really thought you had a visitor:lol2: It must be my age:devil: Poor Em billy no mates:Na_Na_Na_Na: I like watching A&E on Sky some of the accidents are gross:whistling2:
> Tomorrow Im getting picked up and taken to the Sanctuary then borrowing my friends daughters car until mine is fixed Yipeeeeeeeeeeee


i dont quiet have sky lol i only just got a tv haha it has digital installed in it an dvd too lol 

so im a newb to own tv as dint have one for 18 months before that :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

You arent missing much hun:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You arent missing much hun:whistling2:


I know lol i found that out already 

though i have madonnas top 50 on at the mo on TMF lol


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> ooooooooooo thats cool nice bargin there :2thumb:


And nobody likes a bargain better than me!! : victory:


Shell195 said:


> Daft Shell here:whistling2: (Thanks Eileen for that compliment)


Always happy to oblige! :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> You arent missing much hun:whistling2:


:lol2: when I open this thread this was the first post I saw and I thought you meant Emma wasn't missing much on here cos she'd posted that nothing was happening!! Then I went back to read what I'd missed and realised you meant the telly! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Hmmm..........definitely a Billy No Mates - bless!!!
> 
> Fenwoman did you see my post that I bought a Tom Rat cage today on ebay? It was from Zooplus - they obviously sell returned stock that is slightly damaged or has something missing on ebay. They said that all that was missing were some shelf brackets, otherwise it's supposed to be OK. I got it for £52 including carriage so I'm happy with that.


 Yay, your rats should be happy in it. I liked it much more than the other option. Let us know what you think of it as I might buy one for Gonzo at some point. I make hammocks out of cheap pound shop teatowels. One teatowel, some bias binding stitched to each corner and tied onto the bars. Loads cheaper than what you buy and not worth crying over if they get chewed.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And nobody likes a bargain better than me!! : victory:
> Always happy to oblige! :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2: when I open this thread this was the first post I saw and I thought you meant Emma wasn't missing much on here cos she'd posted that nothing was happening!! Then I went back to read what I'd missed and realised you meant the telly! :lol2:


 
well yeah but nooooooooo me loves a bargin too :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Hope so! :2thumb: They've got another Tom Rat cage listed going off tomorrow, but the top has been bashed so the wires will have to be pulled out with pliers and there's a small crack in the base, but at the minute it's only standing at £10 at the minute, although it will obviously go up!!!

I saw a hammock at the rat show in December and I reckon I can make one up, I've got loads of fleece here and furry fabric sitting doing nothing, so I might as well make it up into something. Can't be that hard and like you say if they chew it up it won't matter that much - the material's here anyway!


Emmaj said:


> well yeah but nooooooooo me loves a bargin too :2thumb::lol2:


But you haven't been doing it as long as I have, have you!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> has nerys been on her travels this weekend pam ?



She had to come to Wisbech to get some shavings and nobody near her has any. So she came to mine afterwards to collect some chicks and bits. Since I was about to cook for myself, it was no bother to do a bit extra and feed her cos I know she doesn't eat properly.(I'm convinced young people don't feed themselves properly so I like to feed them when they visit) We had pork stir fried with chilli and garlic sauce. Nice and spicy for this chilly weather. Both our noses were dripping as we were eating it.(saves on the salty soy sauce, nice and frugal):lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Hope so! :2thumb: They've got another Tom Rat cage listed going off tomorrow, but the top has been bashed so the wires will have to be pulled out with pliers and there's a small crack in the base, but at the minute it's only standing at £10 at the minute, although it will obviously go up!!!
> 
> I saw a hammock at the rat show in December and I reckon I can make one up, I've got loads of fleece here and furry fabric sitting doing nothing, so I might as well make it up into something. Can't be that hard and like you say if they chew it up it won't matter that much - the material's here anyway!
> But you haven't been doing it as long as I have, have you!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nopes lol i dont think so :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> She had to come to Wisbech to get some shavings and nobody near her has any. So she came to mine afterwards to collect some chicks and bits. Since I was about to cook for myself, it was no bother to do a bit extra and feed her cos I know she doesn't eat properly.(I'm convinced young people don't feed themselves properly so I like to feed them when they visit) We had pork stir fried with chilli and garlic sauce. Nice and spicy for this chilly weather. Both our noses were dripping as we were eating it.(saves on the salty soy sauce, nice and frugal):lol2:


mmmmmmmmmmmmm i needs food like that fenny :flrt:

lol hmmm yeah i suppose if i dint give my mum some cash aweek to feed me then i probs wouldn eat either lol


----------



## Ragmoth

I'm young Fennywoman and i eat properly. I adore cooking and eating alike. That's why my waistline is in the state it is  The kids don't appreciate my experiments though.


----------



## Shell195

Ragmoth said:


> I'm young Fennywoman and i eat properly. I adore cooking and eating alike. That's why my waistline is in the state it is  The kids don't appreciate my experiments though.


Sorry but that gave me the giggles, reminded me of the mum off My Family:lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth

Shell195 said:


> Sorry but that gave me the giggles, reminded me of the mum off My Family:lol2:


I'm not THAT bad! I gave my youngest, Kacey, couscous once. She looked at it, looked at me and declared "i am no way eating ant eggs, you naughty mummy" pfft.


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed now as up early tomorrow


----------



## Emmaj

night shell mwah sleep tight :flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> night shell mwah sleep tight :flrt::flrt:


OY!!!!! Where's my 'mwah'?:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> OY!!!!! Where's my 'mwah'?:bash:


Pam mwah mwah mwah mwah 

your not going bed yet is you ?????


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Pam mwah mwah mwah mwah
> 
> your not going bed yet is you ?????


 I am in a minute. My back is hurting and I'm flipping knackered.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I am in a minute. My back is hurting and I'm flipping knackered.


 
awwwwwwww okies hun  another leaving me  

mwah me luffs you pammy :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Sorry Emma, me too! I have to go, I turned into a pumpkin 24 minutes ago!!! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

morning guys, gosh i feel so ill this morning
bloody cold just going, at that awful moment where the sniffs and snots have gone but you still feel knackered when you've had 12+ hours sleep!!!

snail people coming in half an hour, trying to see how many cups of tea i can down before im fully alert lol
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Hiya, I'm just mooching around on here. Had to type up the minutes from my cat club meeting on Thursday and now I've got a couple of adoptions to do for The Sanctuary. Meanwhile I'm having a conversation with Toyah in the chat box on the Scottish Reptile Forum about the Scottish Cat Club show next month and picking up my new rattie chappies.

I'm very versatile you know!! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

oooo have you chosen colours etc ? xxxx


----------



## feorag

Nope. All I know is that Toyah will have a litter of agouti berkshires and agouti hoodeds which will be ready to go when I'm there and as I'd been thinking about a Berkshire anyway, I'd be happy with either of them and with a household of agouti cats, I love agoutis too. Toyah knows what sort of rats I like the look of, but I'll be happy for her to choose the right ones for me cos she knows her rats and she knows me and what I'm looking for.


----------



## elliottreed

awww well you know we will be demanding pics hun!!
hehe

just having a clear under mum's bed, she hordes things
so we're putting some things on off topic classifieds if people want any bags and the like !
xxxxx


----------



## Esarosa

elliottreed said:


> awww well you know we will be demanding pics hun!!
> hehe
> 
> just having a clear under mum's bed, she hordes things
> so we're putting some things on off topic classifieds if people want any bags and the like !
> xxxxx



Aye we will.. But equally I will understand if you can't get pictures of the buggers. My two new girls are a nightmare. They'll climb all over you, lick you, come for cuddles but you get a camera out and gosh they're hard work. Tried using the camera on my new camera phone and it's just not up to the job so all you get are blurry pictures.


----------



## Johelian

Just thought I would mention a neat find - as an old/new cat owner (I used to have a cat that died about 4 years ago at the ripe old age of approx 21, and have just adopted a 3year old moggie) Ive been buying loads of overpriced kitty paraphernalia. One of the things I really like is a brush called Furminator, which I think is fairly new in the shops. The Petfood Kingdom near me had a display on the counter with them and a TV playing a video JML style! Anyway, the brush is amazing - it guarantees to remove more hair than any other brush, and it really is true. My new kitty is only a DSH, and I thought I got quite a bit of loose hair off with a slicker brush - but when I used the Furminator bags of the stuff came off him! His coat is now gleaming, and Im less paranoid about hair getting all over the sofa. Really recommend it!


----------



## feorag

I've never brushed my cats, ever! :lol2: The Somalis I comb through cos they've got long hair and the short hairs I take outside and stroke with a rubber glove! Good old Marigolds!! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

i did have a brush for a long haired rabbit, but with mister being short haired as eileen said, is just as good to take them outside, stroke the fur off with a glove or even just in your hand and pop it in the bin

mum always makes me go outside without and bin it so as we don't have balls of fur flying on the washing or clumped in the house lol  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

The only time that we have birds frequenting our garden is in the spring when they're nest building and there's loads of fluffy cat hair flying around in the wind! :lol2:

And as far as the rattie chappies go, do you think for one minute that I could bring them home and not want to post their pictures on here! If you do, then you must be barmy! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

I've never kept bucks, but I hear they're a lot more laid back, I know Christine's are so you may have more luck.

The doe temprement, or mine at least (if i had a digi camera to use it mightn't be so bad) is 'oh mums back is fun to climb on, oh wow a bit of paper, oh wow climbing curtains is fun' etc etc. They just don't sit still :lol2: I've given up trying to chase them around with the camera. My old sony was bad enough but this one has no flash so unless you're in brilliant daylight the quality is a bit poor, good phone in every other respect though.


----------



## elliottreed

hehe aww can't wait eileen!! i am super excited for you
and jen has just arranged to come down on thursday with my lot
so am even more excited as i have mine to look forward to too!!

i am hoping the new cages arrive by then, murphy's law they won't,
but have some temporary housing just in case 

am so excited !!!!!!! eeeeek... !!

having a crap day, so that thought has just made me happy again

long distance relationships are so worth it, but bloody annoying 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Johelian

Lol, my last cat wasnt brushed often, but we now have a light-coloured sofa and want to keep as much hair off it as possible  Not that he actually sheds that much mind you, but I was really surprised at how much hair it picked up!


----------



## elliottreed

Katiexx said:


> I've never kept bucks, but I hear they're a lot more laid back, I know Christine's are so you may have more luck.
> 
> The doe temprement, or mine at least (if i had a digi camera to use it mightn't be so bad) is 'oh mums back is fun to climb on, oh wow a bit of paper, oh wow climbing curtains is fun' etc etc. They just don't sit still :lol2: I've given up trying to chase them around with the camera. My old sony was bad enough but this one has no flash so unless you're in brilliant daylight the quality is a bit poor, good phone in every other respect though.


exactly right from what ive seen
never had does until a rescue lot came in
and the boys are fine, they pose
but the girls are like WHATS THIS? WHATS THAT? WHOS THIS?
and are a nightmare to take pics of, so i have to snap them when they're drinking or sitting on the cage door hehe ! xxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

elliottreed said:


> hehe aww can't wait eileen!! i am super excited for you
> and jen has just arranged to come down on thursday with my lot
> so am even more excited as i have mine to look forward to too!!
> 
> i am hoping the new cages arrive by then, murphy's law they won't,
> but have some temporary housing just in case
> 
> am so excited !!!!!!! eeeeek... !!
> 
> having a crap day, so that thought has just made me happy again
> 
> long distance relationships are so worth it, but bloody annoying
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Well I'm no expert on long distance relationships. Only had 1 and .............. it was great and worth it until ................................ he moved in. Then it wasn't so great and 9 years later it was over! :2thumb: but if I hadn't been someone with a conscience and felt so guilty dragging him hundreds of miles (not that it was my choice - I wanted to move up to Scotland, but he wanted to get out so it was his choice), it would have probably been over after about 3 months.:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

eileen and the cat patrol

here quick
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/245843-why-do-people-do.html
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

I'd already found it Cari! :lol2: And put my two-pennorth in. Saw you'd posted for someone on here to go and help! 

Eeh, it's like bush telegraph!!!:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

haha 

i knew you and others would know a lot more and would be able to help

he is in shropshire
so will defo either go see him and kitty and give him all the bits i can spare or will foster for him should he want/need, i think the best thing to do for now is to keep it warm and milk methods which you've already mentioned eileen

what a lucky escape that little babe has had
huge kudos for such an observative man and dog

fingers crossed for the littlun <3

xxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Absolutely! :2thumb:


----------



## groovy chick

Would you need to be a member to go to the cat show you were talking about Eileen?? Where about is the show??


----------



## elliottreed

didnt see the thread about your long distance eileen hun

would love it if graham and i could get a place eventually
but with both of us on benefits for health problems it's such a pain

i have put £1000 away in an isa for a year to gain some interest
(dad's inheritance)
so im hoping that we would be able to rent as of next year and have some backing to get some furniture and bits

all i need now is for ham to finish his treatment and for my hospital to buck their ideas up, and we may be a moved out, working couple eventually!!!

i so wish id have managed to finish my a-levels though
but vet nurse requires gcse's which is a saviour
lets hope i can find a placement when i'm better!!
everyone wants to work with animals  hehe xxxxxxxx


----------



## johndorian

Aww hehe it would be sooner than we know to actually move into our own place, we could do it now if we wanted to do it unsafely im sure! :]

Its just moving into a place and being secure thats the struggle i think. And i want us to both be confident in that before we go ahead. :]

I have too many thoughts and not enough action! The tablets im on now are awful as i only get like half a day to do anything and that half a day is spent feeling rotten. ;(

xxx


----------



## elliottreed

hello graham!! you should post more in here and get some pics of your cat ted hehe, (female but called ted.... you evil boy!)

and i know we could do it now, but as you said we want to be self reliant and i think it's very sensible that we're waiting until we can do it properly
but you know i'd move in with you in a day

hate this bloody 5 hour gap

will be glad when we have our own house
have spent enough time with you to know what'll piss me off when we move in together however  haha only kidding

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## johndorian

Hehe teds a hard little rascal to take pics of! I had some before but they is goneee! 

Yea i think its sensible hehe, its a crappy gap! 

Hehe you know ill annoy you! But it will be damn sure better than cramming in together as we are now hehe! :]

I wont be cluttering up your nest that way! :]

Will end up with more room! xxx


----------



## elliottreed

more room?
you clearly haven't taken into consideration that we ARE having a rodent room haha 

only joking babe
this has all been talked about

and even though you're annoying and i hate you
i couldn't live without you

p.s. nick your dad's cam and go grab some pics of bob ted and the manimals  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flutterbye

I just had to share this pic with you all..............










look at coco cuddling sugars bum :lol2: they're so cute, love em!


----------



## elliottreed

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt:
mister does this to my doggie
luckily she doesn't mind hehe!

that biggun in the middle is an absolute beaut
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flutterbye

elliottreed said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt:
> mister does this to my doggie
> luckily she doesn't mind hehe!
> 
> that biggun in the middle is an absolute beaut
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Haha aw bless, i love seeing cats and dogs cuddled up together!

Thanks, yeah sugar is a right little stunner, she's got such a pretty girly face and huuuuuge blue eyes...suprised she was the last of her litter to go to be honest! xx


----------



## elliottreed

you would be suprised!
I have had rescue animals in with prominent eyes and people have found them "scary" etc..

there was a full litter of rats
and 2 had big red eyes
and they funnily enough, were the 2 that i took in as a rescue because noone wanted them

so people may have been scared! who knows

oooh go get a pic of her hun i bet she's a stunner <3
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freekygeeky

think you will like!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/245987-shouts-update-update-scooby-tom.html


----------



## elliottreed

you have done so well with them hun
just posted a reply <3 xxxxxxxxxx
*steals scooby*


----------



## freekygeeky

elliottreed said:


> you have done so well with them hun
> just posted a reply <3 xxxxxxxxxx
> *steals scooby*


take him take him!! lol
only joking


----------



## elliottreed

don't tell me that!!!
i will become a "cat burgalar"
in training xxxxx


----------



## freekygeeky

lol


----------



## elliottreed

this is me


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Would you need to be a member to go to the cat show you were talking about Eileen?? Where about is the show??


No, anyone can go in after it is opened to the public - usually 12:30 - 1:00pm.

The show in February is at the Playdome on Clydebank - literally a 5 minute walk from the railway station and the public are allowed in at that show from 1:00pm. It's worth a visit I have to say, but for you in Fife your closest shows would be the Nor'East of Scotland at Dundee in May or the Edinburgh at Musselburgh in July. Were you thinking about going, cos we could meet up if you do!


----------



## freekygeeky

lol :whip::whip:


elliottreed said:


> this is me


----------



## groovy chick

feorag said:


> No, anyone can go in after it is opened to the public - usually 12:30 - 1:00pm.
> 
> The show in February is at the Playdome on Clydebank - literally a 5 minute walk from the railway station and the public are allowed in at that show from 1:00pm. It's worth a visit I have to say, but for you in Fife your closest shows would be the Nor'East of Scotland at Dundee in May or the Edinburgh at Musselburgh in July. Were you thinking about going, cos we could meet up if you do!


Yeah id like to go and it would be nice to meet you. Ive never been to a cat show before  Do you think there will be russian blue breeders? Id just need to check the dates and make sure the oh is off work, because im too scared to drive on motorways lol :blush:


----------



## Shell195

groovy chick said:


> Yeah id like to go and it would be nice to meet you. Ive never been to a cat show before  Do you think there will be russian blue breeders? Id just need to check the dates and make sure the oh is off work, *because im too scared to drive on motorways lol* :blush:


 
You drive like me:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cari in case you miss it on the other thread heres Cuddles a Mister look alike


----------



## groovy chick

Shell195 said:


> You drive like me:lol2::lol2:


:lol2: Im really bad and im not even sure what makes me so scared .Every year i say im going to make an effort to get on the motorway but the last time was last January


----------



## elliottreed

awwwwwwww shell
seriously
they are twins:flrt:
and what a lovely dawgieee

i'm sitting on the bed with a dog and a cat
and a mother
who is talking to me about getting another cat  !!!!!

what do you think would be best with an intact male?
im thinking another boy or a spayed female
going to get mister chopped when he's old enough of course
but was wondering what others thought?
also ages... mister is 5 months old now xxxx


----------



## Shell195

Youll have 2 different opinions on this one. I would get a girl as there is less competition although a boy would also do as at this age they are quite accepting.We find at the sanctuary that opposite sexes have less problems than same sex cats. Maybe this is a moggy thing Its much easier when you only have 1 existing cat. Eileen on the other hand will tell you to get another boy. You could actually get Mister castrated now as hes at the age we recommend:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Youll have 2 different opinions on this one. I would get a girl as there is less competition although a boy would also do as at this age they are quite accepting.We find at the sanctuary that opposite sexes have less problems than same sex cats. Maybe this is a moggy thing Its much easier when you only have 1 existing cat. Eileen on the other hand will tell you to get another boy. You could actually get Mister castrated now as hes at the age we recommend:2thumb:


ive alwa bee told male with male,,,
lol i have 4


----------



## elliottreed

ooh ok! i was holding on to 6 months but will ring the vet in the morning and have him taken in for the dirty deed.

i wouldn't mind a female or a male as long as mister wasn't intact

so i'm welcome to either or
i was thinking kitten again as i love having them for their life
but Mum says there's a cat rescue in bewdley near us
so i might go and have a look at some of the litters if they have any
or chose a nice older cat
might advertise on here too
i know there are always unplanned litters needing a home!

will wait for eileen's view too
but will probably advertise for a "cat" and not sex specific

xxxxxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw what a lovely kitty cuddle pic!!! I took a good one yesterday,










:lol2: have been working on the vivs again today......hoping to get the glass tomo woohoo!


----------



## elliottreed

hahaha that one on the right hun
that pic needs a caption!!! xxxxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2: the one on the right is Fiddle, he always has that expression!!! he's so funny bless him!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

haha they are both very cute <3 xxxxx


----------



## elliottreed

anyone have a preloved account? 

Preloved | tabby boy kitten 4 1/2 months for sale in Wolverhampton, West Mids, UK

xxxxxx


----------



## feorag

I see you've all been going mad again while I've been watching telly!!! :devil:


groovy chick said:


> Yeah id like to go and it would be nice to meet you. Ive never been to a cat show before  Do you think there will be russian blue breeders? Id just need to check the dates and make sure the oh is off work, because im too scared to drive on motorways lol :blush:


Amanda it would be great if you went and we could meet up - do you know Toyah?? I'd be very surprised indeed if Elizabeth Stark wasn't there with a Russian Blue or 3 - she lives in Glasgow so it's her "doorstep show" - unless it's a crap judge of course, then even if it was around the corner, I know I wouldn't go!


elliottreed said:


> what do you think would be best with an intact male?
> im thinking another boy or a spayed female
> going to get mister chopped when he's old enough of course
> but was wondering what others thought?
> also ages... mister is 5 months old now xxxx


Well I came on here to tell you firstly what Shell has already told you (cos I hadn't reached her post at that stage!:lol2 and to tell you to get Mister neutered now and she's told you that too! I feel superfluous to requirements! :roll: 


Shell195 said:


> Youll have 2 different opinions on this one. I would get a girl as there is less competition although a boy would also do as at this age they are quite accepting.We find at the sanctuary that opposite sexes have less problems than same sex cats. Maybe this is a moggy thing Its much easier when you only have 1 existing cat. Eileen on the other hand will tell you to get another boy. You could actually get Mister castrated now as hes at the age we recommend:2thumb:


You are so right again, Shell. I would always say get 2 boys or 2 girls and not one of each - strange that this is the one area of cat ownership where our opinions differ isn't it, but naturally it's based on personal experience and personal research. My opinion is obviously based on having males and females in the house and observing their behaviour, but also talking to other friends who have both sexes in the house and see the same behaviour as me.

By the way Kim - that photo of the 3 cats is beautiful

And Emma, your two look like they're best mates now! :2thumb: Fiddle really does have rather manic eyes though doesn't he?


----------



## elliottreed

mister is going to look so fullorn when he realises where he's going and why lol :'( xxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Nah!! Just think how comfortable he'll be when he sits down and there isn't 2 little lumps getting in the way! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

very true!!

is the protocal usually an overnight stay?

god i'll miss him

would imagine he's in overnight to check for any problems after op?
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ragmoth

How old does a kitten have to be before you would consider letting it outside for the first time?!


----------



## elliottreed

i think this depends on whether it's had injections.... i wouldn't let any cat out if it hadn't had injections.... and some people fail to do this  as with mister's case xxxxxxxx


----------



## Amalthea

A kitten needs to have been neutered and vacced before being let out. So I'd say the earliest is 6 months.


----------



## Ragmoth

He's had his injections, first thing i did when i got him!! he just needs de-nadding  

1 month to go then. I can't wait. he screams everytime i let my older cat out and i feel so sorry for him having to stay in on his own


----------



## elliottreed

awww <3 mister's a house cat so he's never had a taste for the outdoors bless him, but he will be playing in the garden with me on his little lead when he's been de-nadded and i've made sure that his vaccines are up to date

we weren't sure whether he's had them done already so have been waiting to see what the vets think to redoing them and the potential risks involved if he HAS had them, i should think none, but we'll see ! i'll chase them up when his balls are removed.

which i will of course post a pic of lol, mister post op nadless  haha xxxx


----------



## Ragmoth

Well i know for a fact that jinx hasn't had any of his jabs. His previous owner couldn't of cared any less.


----------



## Amalthea

My cats don't go outside anyways. After losing Chester to who knows what, I won't risk it again.


----------



## feorag

elliottreed said:


> is the protocal usually an overnight stay?
> 
> god i'll miss him
> 
> would imagine he's in overnight to check for any problems after op?
> xxxxxxx


No, not at any vets I've used. It's not an "invasive" operation, like a female neutering. They just do a little nick in the scrotum, pull the testicles out and tie or knot the tubes and then let them go like little elastic bands back into the body. They don't even stitch the little holes up - or at least they didn't when any of my boys were done. It didn't even used to be done under general anaesthetic years ago, just a mild sedative and a local, but now all the vets seem to do it under a general. None of my cats has ever been kept in overnight after a neutering op.

Jen, I'm with you on the letting cats outside. As far as I'm concerned there are far many more reasons to keep them in than let them out. 

Traffic is much heavier and faster than it used to be, 

there are incurable diseases that you can't vaccinate against, 

over-enthusiastic gardeners who don't want cats in their garden putting down poisons and throwing things at them, 

idiots who do stupid unmentionable things to gentle, loving unafraid cats like use them to train dogs for dog fights and badger baiting 

and kind hearted people who think they may be lost and take them home with them. 

Nah! Too many reasons to keep them in - I love my pets too much to let them roam. 

I never let my dogs roam so why would I let my cats???


----------



## Ragmoth

I respect your opinions Feorag and i hope you respect mine. Rags my 2 year old boy loves to go outside and very rarely wanders far from our garden. he can usually be found on the shed roof sunbathing when the weather is right! I'm hoping Jinx will be the same. If not, then i'll have to deal with that. But he's showing great interest in wanting to go out with rags, i can't deny him a taste of freedom.


----------



## Shell195

Definately with you 100% on this one Eileen:2thumb:


----------



## Flutterbye

elliottreed said:


> you would be suprised!
> I have had rescue animals in with prominent eyes and people have found them "scary" etc..
> 
> there was a full litter of rats
> and 2 had big red eyes
> and they funnily enough, were the 2 that i took in as a rescue because noone wanted them
> 
> so people may have been scared! who knows
> 
> oooh go get a pic of her hun i bet she's a stunner <3
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry for the delay!





































She closes her eyes nowadays if i bring the camera out lol even if i take flash off :lol2:
Hope you like!

Some cute pictures i saw further back, love the expressions on their faces hehe


----------



## feorag

Ragmoth said:


> I respect your opinions Feorag and i hope you respect mine. Rags my 2 year old boy loves to go outside and very rarely wanders far from our garden. he can usually be found on the shed roof sunbathing when the weather is right! I'm hoping Jinx will be the same. If not, then i'll have to deal with that. But he's showing great interest in wanting to go out with rags, i can't deny him a taste of freedom.


I respect everyone's opinions! It is everyone's right to make choices and then live with the consequences of those choices.

As you rightly say you're the one who will have to deal with the problems if anything happens, so really it's no concern of mine, I was just saying that there are more reasons to keep them in than to let them out.

When I got my first cat, I let him out, and then let the next 2 out as well. It was when I started thinking about breeding that I realised I would have to stop them going out as in those days there was no FeLV vaccination and I couldn't risk the boys bringing an infection into the house.

However, before that my Abyssinian went missing for 10 days and came back skin and bones and covered in filth and scabs. I figured he'd been run over and I decided I couldn't go through 10 days like that ever again. He never wandered far away either - in fact he wouldn't go outside in the daytime if there were any people about, not even in our garden unless we were there with him, cos he was so nervous of strangers.


----------



## elliottreed

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! cute kitty hun
lovely eyes

and thanks eileen!
hope he'll be in and out by tomorrow if they can fit him in!

also, if he's a house cat
and hasn't had the jabs
will it matter if he doesn't have them?
although if i'm bringing another kitten into the house
so would assume it would need to be done?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

I would get him vaccinated just to be on the safe side. You never know if he might one day escape, but if you bring in another cat, then you shouldm because you don't know what the other kitten/cat might be carrying.

However, there is a general attitude nowadays (confirmed by research in America) that we over-vaccinate our pets. Tests carried out at Cornell University came to the decision that cats should have their primary vaccination course and their first annual booster - thereafter they only need to be boostered every 3 years for flu and enteritis. Leukaemia is different. My friend's vet is of the opinion that if cats have been boostered annually for the first 10 years of their lives, they will have sufficient anti-bodies not to ever need vaccinating again, so he advises this to his clients.

I only ever boostered my cats every 2 years, but the show cats had to be boostered every year because you have to produce your vaccination certificate at vetting in. However, once I stopped showing I stopped vaccinating.


----------



## Amalthea

That is one gorgeous kitty, Flutterbye!!!

I am pretty sure Chester was shot and killed by some asshole and if that's the case, it happened just behind our house when he was in the chicken pen/fields he had always been welcome in (he was a VERY good hunter). That was his turf and some "big man" decided to have a bit of fun at the expense of my cat who was very friendly towards everybody. I will never let a cat roam again.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh what gorgeous cats everyone has!

Our cats growing up were allowed outside, but that's because I had no say in the matter. My parents were the adults and I had to abide by their rules. So the cats went outside.

When I moved up here I brought Sophie with us, and as she had been used to going outside, she was allowed out initially, but never left the garden, would go out, do her business then come back in. So she was effectively an indoor cat with perks as my brother said.

Having had Libby as a house cat now and seeing how well it can work I won't go back. The amount of things that can happen petrify me now. Sounds silly when i had outdoor cats before doesn't it?

Libby has had her initial vaccinations, been spayed and chipped, and will have her next years booster. After that I'm tempted to get a blood test taken to see whether or not she requires the booster that year. Providing my vet doesn't think I'm loopy of course?


----------



## feorag

I sold a kitten years ago to some people who had 3 cats, 2 British and a Birman. They lived in a tiny village in Yorkshire at the end of a dead end road with nothing but fields on 3 sides. The Birman came home one day and he'd been shot. Fortunately for him the bullet went into his chest and out the other side missing all major organs so he survived. Then he went out one day and never came home. That was when they decided to cat proof their garden. When they came to choose their kitten from me, they looked at how we did ours and then did theirs. It was much more complicated because they had a detached house with a huge garden all around, but they enclosed an area and put a cat flap tunnel into the wall of their son's bedroom, out under a step in the path around the house and underground, coming out in the enclosure. It worked a treat!


----------



## elliottreed

that sounds immense !!!
i would be so scared letting mister out for that reason
living in a farming community
and also the main road outside our house

we had an outdoor cat when i was born
but times have changed and i wouldn't trust doing it now 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## M.D.B.M

when me and kaite move out (where ever we go) i plan on getting my old man to help me cat proof the garden (as im not a dab hand with DiY... im not part of that generation.. me and katie dont have kids yet thus ive never been forced into practicing making anything lol)

anychance of some pics?.. katies explained that you create an over hang on the inside, but ide like to get it sorted in my head so when the time comes i know what im looking for....

just wish were ever we move has a big garden so my giant evil cat can go hunt deer or summit... (i can dream!)


----------



## Esarosa

Oh yes because she'd need encouragement!!! I'm sure I've shown you piccys of Eileens garden before when i was mentioning doing the back. Before bell end bought out next door if you remember?


----------



## elliottreed

off to bed now, night all
stressy night
graham deciding whether he'd prefer his world of warcraft character or me! fun huh?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Esarosa

Nn cari. Myself and the other half play WoW and I have to admit he's insanely addicted :lol2: so I feel your pain!


----------



## elliottreed

still up as he shouts at me ! hmph ! lol

ignoring it now 

just going to have to grit my teeth and bare it

i play wow but he's been such an emotional pain lately,

not entirely his fault, but MEN! :bash:

i'll let him argue his case, but he knows what a tuirp he's being

i shall say no more ! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning all! F & F are house cats, there's a bypass right next to us so I'd rather not risk it, they have eachother to play with and get plenty of exercise. especially of a night! :whistling2:

I'm working today, hope you all have a good day!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!



Katiexx said:


> Libby has had her initial vaccinations, been spayed and chipped, and will have her next years booster. After that I'm tempted to get a blood test taken to see whether or not she requires the booster that year. Providing my vet doesn't think I'm loopy of course?


I know a dog breeder who vaccinates her puppies and then blood tests them. A lot of the time they don't have enough antibodies, so she vaccinates again! She does that until the antibody titre is high, then when any of her dogs are ready to have their boosters she blood tests them first and if they have a high titre, then she doesn't booster - why would she need to. I remember posting this on a thread about vaccinations and VetDebbie came on and said she wished she was one of her clients, so obviously Debbie is not from the school of "booster every year"! A lot of vets aren't, but sadly a lot still are.

So I see the way you're thinking Katie, but my problem would be the stress of the blood test. A lot of vets prefer to sedate a cat to take blood because they are so wriggly. Again, most vets take the blood from the jugular vein as it's much easier than a tiny vein in the leg and sedation makes the job easier. I worry about the amount of stress involved in that compared to the cat going into the surgery getting a subcut injection in the scruff of its neck and out again. So I'm not sure that's the best course of action. As Libby is an indoor cat, I'd be more inclined to booster her and then booster every 2 or 3 years after that, but of course if you ever need to put her in a cattery you have a problem, because catteries (like cat shows, Pets as Therapy etc) are still making it a requirement that they have a current vaccination certificate, i.e. a booster or vaccination within 12 months!



elliottreed said:


> but times have changed and i wouldn't trust doing it now
> xxxxxxxxx


You are so right Cari. We had cats when I was very young and they all went outside, but that was acceptably normal behaviour. In fact when I was tiny if you had a cat, it was more often because you had a mouse problem and the cat was there to work! So a different attitude towards the cat! 

But times have changed, you've only to look at the number of cars on the road and the speeds they are capable of doing compared to years ago to see that.

MDBM here are the photos of my garden - it's been done now for 20 years and the only cat to ever escape was an entire male cat who got in and we were trying to chase out through the gate, I guess the adrenalin was rushing to such an extent he made it over the overhang. No other cat trapped or otherwise has succeeded. When we first did it we got a few local cats trapped in the first few months,but then it was only new cats in the area who hadn't been caught before and we've never had a cat in the garden for over 12 or more years, I think the word gets out!! :lol2:

Basically you need to have a solid fence at a minimum height of 5'5", but 6' would be better. You place angle iron at regular intervals to tie the chicken wire to, like so. The angle iron needs to be at the right angle, not 90o but not 45o, somewhere in between. The wire needs to be fairly slack and you thread galvanised wire through the edge, so the edge is taught, this makes the wire 'floppy' so when the cat reaches the wire and get his claw through the wire to grip, the wire is loose and floppy and he loses confidence and drops.










Our garden is split levelled because we are on a slope so our fence was complicated by the shared fence between us and our neighours which at the height were the split level wall is was only 5' so we put a sloped section of fence in. The other 2 walls don't have neighbours so they are about 7' high!










this is how to do corners if the fence is 2 different heights










And this is how we dealt with the gate and the top of our garage which is only single level










I hope this all makes sense, but feel free to ask any questions if it doesn't.

I have to say that the peace of mind this brought me made the whole venture well worth it and the difference to my Abyssinian was incredible. The solid fence meant that he couldn't see people and that meant they couldn't see him and he spent hours outside sunbathing in the garden whether we were there or not.

My husband made a climbing post and the cats climb up and sit on top to see the outside world go by. They love it!

This is Islay sitting on one of the lower shelves 










And here is Cadbury on the top one - his fav position!


----------



## Amalthea

There would be an uproar in the neighborhood if we put up high fences like that!


----------



## Shell195

Very similar to mine Eileen but the problem I have is Elmo(mc) jumps straight over and my ferals before age caught up with them used to climb the wall of the house. Most of the cats cant escape though which is the main thing.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> There would be an uproar in the neighborhood if we put up high fences like that!


Well I sold a kitten years ago to a young girl (you might remember, she was Geneva, one of the kittens who died last month) who lives near us, but on a 'posher' estate :lol2: They cat proofed their garden and the neighbours complained about it - called it "Colditz". However, when they asked would they prefer to see a bit of wire sticking up from inside a fence or have the cats crapping in their gardens, they began to see the sense of it! Our fence isn't much higher than it was originally, the only difference is that originally it was ranch style fencing so 4" planks with 3" gaps between so less dominating.

The party fence was the best thing ever for us because originally the party fence was about 3" high and just wire mesh and our neighbours were not particularly nice people and the husband (the local children called him fish face cos his mouth was alway hanging open :lol2 and wife were out sunbathing sometimes from as early as 9:00 in the morning and it wasn't a pretty sight, especially not just after I'd had my breakfast! Not having to see them was the bonus!! :lol2:

However, none of our neighbours complained - in fact the ex-policeman across the road came over and thanked us a few years later because the family across the road's cat was going in his garden and yanking his fish out of his pond and he said if he'd had a gun he would have shot it - so there you go!! Another reason not to let your cats roam free!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, we back onto fields, like I've said, so it's quite picture-esque out back... Our neighbors would be pissed!! *lol* The neighbors we don't share a wall with are really ncie and they are kinda like surrogate grandparents for me and Gary, but when our other neighbor (the one we share a wall with) put up a high fence, they were quite angry. Tis better to just keep the furballs in... Safer *lol* They get to go out with parently suporvision in the summer *lol*


----------



## feorag

Well you know Jen you "cut your coat according to your cloth" - so you arrange your life the way it best suits you. It's quite understandable that you wouldn't want to upset your neighbours, so you compromise - life is full of compromises and that's how people get on together. 

My attitude is that you can't miss what you've never had, so if your cats have never been outside and had their freedom how can they miss it?

Having said that 2 of my 3 cats didn't seem to miss their freedom at all once they were fenced in. Like I said the Aby preferred it. Merlin the Somali was a bit stir crazy for a few weeks, trying to get out, but once he realised he couldn't he gave up and just enjoyed life, so even he didn't really missed what he'd had for 2 years.


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely!! The choices we make shape our lives, so yup  I like having the neighbors (the ones not attached to us), cuz I don't have any family here and most of my friends aren't very close, either. So they kinda take the place of my family... If that makes sense.


----------



## feorag

Yes, it makes total sense. I have 'adopted' children all over the place - seem to pick them up like tumbleweed! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

My mom did, too, when my brother and I were growing up. Quite a few of my friends called her Mom and some were actually closer to her than their own mother...


----------



## elliottreed

The dirty deed has been arranged... next Wednesday at about 9am
Poor sod 

Am taking him in the night before at 6pm because unfortunately buses aren't too frequent at that time of the morning where I live 

He's also being chipped and having his jabs!!!

Poor little mite, at least we'll know he's done  xxx


----------



## Esarosa

Thanks for uploading the pictures Eileen. I've definitely shown him before, it was originally when Sophie was alive and I said how cool is that, when we get another cat we HAVE to do that. It would have all been done by now if some first class :censor: hadn't bought out next door. \

We've had all kinds of rubbish from him 'can you weed the garden! if you don't i'll spray it'. 
'Well I think you will find my dear that if you come into my property and spray anything I'll have you done for tresspassing! Also the weeds are there for a purpose, they feed the tortoises, I grow them deliberately so i wouldn't take kindly to you doing anything!' We suggested a 6 foot fence on that side so he didn't have to look at the tortoise area and all the weeds. even offered to pay for it ourselves, but that boundary technically speaking is his and he didn't want us to. Can't win. He's a right prat though. T'other neighbours are grand, but this prat bought out the house to rent out. And apparantly us having a few weeds, in specific beds in the garden could put potential renters off..what tosh. When we look at houses we don't go 'oh well they have a few weeds!'


I didn't realise they would sedate her to take a blood test. That's a definite no no then. Cattery shouldn't be an issue as we can't really go on holiday, nobody up here who could/would look after the tortoises/rats/snakes/lizard etc. :lol2: Christine's offered to have the rats and pop in to do waters for the snakea etc, but the tortoises seem to scare all our friends as they're too worried they will do something wrong.


----------



## elliottreed

Think I have found my new kitten! It's a "she" and she's apparently black semi-longhaired, not too sure what semi-longhaired means but I've asked for a pic Hehe, I didn't particularly want another black cat, but who am I to be fussy?!

She is 16 weeks old and won't be coming until Mister has his balls lopped.
Although what I might do is book her in for her jabs the day Mister has his op and then she'll be ready to come back and hopefully have her jabs...
Hmm!

Anyway! SO EXCITED  xxxxx


----------



## elliottreed

Ooh and she's from forum user Tessa, I think some of you may know her ? xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Semi longhaired means the fur is short on the heads  Ragdolls are an example of a semi longhaired cat  As is my Louis  I love semi lhs... Prolly the bestest (even though, I've ended up with two short haired madams). *lol*


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> I didn't realise they would sedate her to take a blood test. That's a definite no no then. Cattery shouldn't be an issue as we can't really go on holiday, nobody up here who could/would look after the tortoises/rats/snakes/lizard etc. :lol2: Christine's offered to have the rats and pop in to do waters for the snakea etc, but the tortoises seem to scare all our friends as they're too worried they will do something wrong.


No problem about the cat proofing, whenever you need the information, just pm or e-mail me and I'll explain in a little more detail.

I would just ask your vet on the next visit if they would sedate her to take a blood sample - like I said not all vets do. My old vet was brilliant at getting bloods and she never sedated, but most of them prefer to because it makes the job easier and if the cat is a real struggler, then it could be perceived as being less stressful to them if they are sedated. 

As you know we take all our cats with us and I just feed the snakes before I go and they're OK for 2 weeks. Our neighbour comes in every morning and night to pull the curtains and put the lights on and just checks the viv's temps are OK, but in the middle of summer even if the heat mats failed, it wouldn't do the snakes any harm.

The rats will be either going to my friend's or into the intensive care unit at work while we're away. I wish I could take them with us too, but I think Barry might have an apoplexy if I suggest that one!! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

Aww she sounds adorable

So it sounds as though I may have 2 little naughties running around on that new cat tree i've ordered haha...

Can't wait to see her <3
Going to give Tess a ring in a minute after I've counted my snails :whistling2:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Semi longhaired means the fur is short on the heads  Ragdolls are an example of a semi longhaired cat  As is my Louis  I love semi lhs... Prolly the bestest (even though, I've ended up with two short haired madams). *lol*


That's about the size of it Jen, short on the face, shorter on the back, shaggy underneath, preferably a ruff (or mane), long shaggy pyjamas and a big bushy foxy tail is a semi -longhaired. 

Very similar to a Persian, only it doesn't look like it's been hit in the face with a shovel!!


----------



## elliottreed

Aww well i've just rang Tessa, and kitten is mine I believe!
She's coming over when sir pouncealot has had his manhood vacated
She's such a lovely lady !!!! xxxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Exciting!  Congrats


----------



## elliottreed

Thanks hun! Apparently she's very playful and sweet and typical naughty kitten... I think Mister will fall in love :flrt:

Luckily he won't be able to do anything about the "love" by then.. so he'll just have to be a best friend... Haha  xxxx

p.s., had a thought... she's a girl, will he still try mount her if he's "got no love to give" ?


----------



## feorag

Yes, probably, but it'll be more like kitty play - they start doing that when they're about 4 weeks old - really just typical boys!:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

Hehe Aw
Well if he's got nothing to fire, there should be no problems Haha!

I'd love her tonight, and NOW! But i've been sensible and thought that Mister would A: Need to be jabbed and the like, and B: Have no babymakers

So I think by next weekend we'll be set ! xxx


----------



## feorag

To be quite honest Cari - I wouldn't have said there would be a risk of pregnancy with a 16 week old week old female and a 5 month old male. Even if he did mount her, he's unlikely to be firing good quality sperm yet and she's unlikely at 16 weeks to be ready to have seasons.


----------



## elliottreed

Hmmmmm..... 
You've got me tempted now hun

I think I shall wait though
wait for cat tree and Mister's ordeal bless him

I am sooo excited though!!! Tessa's getting a pic for me tonight
So i'll be sure to post here hehe !! xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I wouldn't imagine she'd be having seasons yet and she needs to be receptive to get pregnant


----------



## feorag

Yes, please, need to see it!


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> Thanks for uploading the pictures Eileen. I've definitely shown him before, it was originally when Sophie was alive and I said how cool is that, when we get another cat we HAVE to do that. It would have all been done by now if some first class :censor: hadn't bought out next door. \
> 
> We've had all kinds of rubbish from him 'can you weed the garden! if you don't i'll spray it'.
> 'Well I think you will find my dear that if you come into my property and spray anything I'll have you done for tresspassing! Also the weeds are there for a purpose, they feed the tortoises, I grow them deliberately so i wouldn't take kindly to you doing anything!' We suggested a 6 foot fence on that side so he didn't have to look at the tortoise area and all the weeds. even offered to pay for it ourselves, but that boundary technically speaking is his and he didn't want us to. Can't win. He's a right prat though. T'other neighbours are grand, but this prat bought out the house to rent out. And apparantly us having a few weeds, in specific beds in the garden could put potential renters off..what tosh. When we look at houses we don't go 'oh well they have a few weeds!'
> 
> 
> I didn't realise they would sedate her to take a blood test. That's a definite no no then. Cattery shouldn't be an issue as we can't really go on holiday, nobody up here who could/would look after the tortoises/rats/snakes/lizard etc. :lol2: Christine's offered to have the rats and pop in to do waters for the snakea etc, but the tortoises seem to scare all our friends as they're too worried they will do something wrong.


Just put your 6ft fence in front of the original fence then its on your side not his. This is what we did:2thumb:
All of the cats at The sanctuary get blood tested(jugular) and the vet only sedated them if they get to upset which isnt often.Its very quick and pretty painless. Even tiny kittens get done(6 weeks old)
Cari black cats are gorgeous and a said before Ragdolls,Somalis and Mainecoons are all Semi Longhairs. Basically any cat with a fluffy tail is a SL unless its Longhaired all over like a Persian She sounds gorgeous as soon as you get pics we need to see her:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Basically any cat with a fluffy tail is a SL unless its Longhaired all over like a Persian


and looks like it's been hit in the face with a shovel!! :whistling2:

Here you go Cari - a black semi-longhaired cat!!


















It's a Maine ****, so I thought Shell would like a lookie!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> and looks like it's been hit in the face with a shovel!! :whistling2:



laughs!!

lol


ona main **** note, another stunner came up this week via email!


----------



## Esarosa

Very nice cat. I do have a fascination with all black cats. We've put the kitten hunt on hold until we know where we stand with Will's work. No point us getting another cat to then find he's being made redundant.


----------



## Amalthea

Our Chester was a black semi longhair:

With his thick winter coat:










A bit less fuzzy:










Cuz it's cute:










And cuz it's funny:


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> Thanks for uploading the pictures Eileen. I've definitely shown him before, it was originally when Sophie was alive and I said how cool is that, when we get another cat we HAVE to do that. It would have all been done by now if some first class :censor: hadn't bought out next door. \
> 
> We've had all kinds of rubbish from him 'can you weed the garden! if you don't i'll spray it'.
> 'Well I think you will find my dear that if you come into my property and spray anything I'll have you done for tresspassing! Also the weeds are there for a purpose, they feed the tortoises, I grow them deliberately so i wouldn't take kindly to you doing anything!' We suggested a 6 foot fence on that side so he didn't have to look at the tortoise area and all the weeds. even offered to pay for it ourselves, but that boundary technically speaking is his and he didn't want us to. Can't win. He's a right prat though. T'other neighbours are grand, but this prat bought out the house to rent out. And apparantly us having a few weeds, in specific beds in the garden could put potential renters off..what tosh. When we look at houses we don't go 'oh well they have a few weeds!'
> 
> 
> I didn't realise they would sedate her to take a blood test. That's a definite no no then. Cattery shouldn't be an issue as we can't really go on holiday, nobody up here who could/would look after the tortoises/rats/snakes/lizard etc. :lol2: Christine's offered to have the rats and pop in to do waters for the snakea etc, but the tortoises seem to scare all our friends as they're too worried they will do something wrong.[/qu
> 
> Done this once and lost it:bash: Put the fence in front of the original one then its on your property thats what we did:2thumb:
> We blood test(jugular) all the sanctuary cats even 6 week old kittens and its very rare the vets sedate them its quick and painless, its the restraint they dont like.
> Cari your kitty sounds gorgeous. Black cats are amazing:flrt:


----------



## groovy chick

Eileen ive never met Toyah no, i always missed her when she was at my mums. She does have a snake for us though that was a slow starter but Stan mailed to say that he's ate the last 5 times so maybe i can arrange to pick him up from Toyah at the show. I work to 12 on a Saturday but i could be in Glasgow for 1 or round about. Its on valentines day so when Wayne asks what id like to do ill let him know we are going to the show :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Like I told Barry I wanted him to take me to the North of England Rat Society show for my birthday! :lol2:

I'm getting 2 rats from Toyah when I'm up there and to be honest I was wondering if I could pick them up from the show too. Don't know how feasible that is, but I was thinking of asking her!


----------



## Amalthea

Which show are ya going to, Eileen??


----------



## feorag

The Scottish Cat Club one at Glasgow. I'm up at Iain's that weekend and I never go to shows nowadays, apart from the local one that I help to run, so I thought I'd go and have a mooch around and see who and what's there!


----------



## Amalthea

No, I meant which NERS rat show?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> No, I meant which NERS rat show?


Oh, I see! Semantics rears its ugly head again! The rat show was their Christmas show last December and I went for my birthday treat! Not remember me telling you on here I was going???


----------



## Amalthea

No I don't remember *lol* You shoulda come and said hi... I have the memory of a goldfish sometimes, though...


----------



## elliottreed

Awwwwww
SO

Mister is in a tuxedo
and "un-named beautiful female semi-long" is in a nice floaty dress

that'll do me fine,
thanks for posting pics guys!

I'm sooo excited! xxxxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

pics Cari!!!

that black kitty with all the fur is :mf_dribble:


----------



## elliottreed

hehe am waiting for Tessa to collar the little bundle and grab a few snaps, don't worry, I will be sure to post as soon as I get them, I fear for my life if i don't :'( haha  only kidding. Thanks for being patient with me guys! xxxxx


----------



## Shell195

elliottreed said:


> Awwwwww
> SO
> 
> Mister is in a tuxedo
> and "un-named beautiful female semi-long" is in a nice floaty dress
> 
> that'll do me fine,
> thanks for posting pics guys!
> 
> I'm sooo excited! xxxxx


 


Cari it should be Mister and Missy:whistling2:


----------



## elliottreed

I was thinking that !!
Quite possibly what she will be called hehe!
Does it sound crap?  xxx


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> There would be an uproar in the neighborhood if we put up high fences like that!


 Nobody can legitimately complain as long as they are no higher than 2 metres. That's the legal maximum for shared boundaries.


----------



## Shell195

elliottreed said:


> I was thinking that !!
> Quite possibly what she will be called hehe!
> Does it sound crap?  xxx


 
No I actually like it and it matches Mister:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> No I don't remember *lol* You shoulda come and said hi... I have the memory of a goldfish sometimes, though...


Aww.......... don't tell me you were there and I missed you. I had no idea. I did post on here that I was going, on page 197, but it was that morning, so you wouldn't have seen it if you went there from Lancs.

Whereabout were you cos we had a good mooch around. Now I'm really teed of that I had the chance to meet you and I missed it!!!


----------



## elliottreed

:censor: off right now
but thanks Shell, the new lady will be named Missy

Having some aggro with a forum user at the moment, well.. not the person personally, but a friend and i have been effed over by someone... grrr

I wish i could post about it but i'd rather it got sorted first

PM me if you want me to rant pages  xxxxxx


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Aww.......... don't tell me you were there and I missed you. I had no idea. I did post on here that I was going, on page 197, but it was that morning, so you wouldn't have seen it if you went there from Lancs.
> 
> Whereabout were you cos we had a good mooch around. Now I'm really teed of that I had the chance to meet you and I missed it!!!


 
Was at my stall  I don't think I came online that morning... Was knackered, cuz I had spent the day before at Chester Zoo :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Tabbie update.

So far she likes smoked salmon. I had to give her some as she told me she had it all the time up in Manchester. She also likes cherry bio yogurt.
But she is a crabby tabby. My poor cats are terrified of her as she growls and attacks them. She attacks the little dogs too and poor old Chalky is loath to come through the room to the stairs to come to bed at night if she is there. Merry and Frodo have taken to crapping in the fireplace as they are too scared to go through the room into the scullery where the litter tray is. She has all my cats and dogs thoroughly miserable and tense.

She seems to be finding her feet for sure, has put on loads of weight, eats like a horse and is very affectionate to me. However, I have had to resort to water pistol training for her to keep her off the mouse cage and every time she attacks one of the other cats. If she wants to stay here she'll have to alter her ways. I don't want to rehome her but if in 6 months there is no change, I guess I'll have to admit that this is not the best place for her and will find her a home as an only cat.
The ball is in her court.


----------



## elliottreed

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/246618-missy-misters-new-best-friend.html :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Pam!! Glad to here Tabitha is perking up


----------



## Shell195

She sounds really well Pam. Sadly some cats will only ever live alone, Im sure if anyone can turn her round you can but if after trying she still wont co-habit at least you know you tried


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Tabbie update.
> 
> So far she likes smoked salmon. I had to give her some as she told me she had it all the time up in Manchester. She also likes cherry bio yogurt.
> But she is a crabby tabby. My poor cats are terrified of her as she growls and attacks them. She attacks the little dogs too and poor old Chalky is loath to come through the room to the stairs to come to bed at night if she is there. Merry and Frodo have taken to crapping in the fireplace as they are too scared to go through the room into the scullery where the litter tray is. She has all my cats and dogs thoroughly miserable and tense.
> 
> She seems to be finding her feet for sure, has put on loads of weight, eats like a horse and is very affectionate to me. However, I have had to resort to water pistol training for her to keep her off the mouse cage and every time she attacks one of the other cats. If she wants to stay here she'll have to alter her ways. I don't want to rehome her but if in 6 months there is no change, I guess I'll have to admit that this is not the best place for her and will find her a home as an only cat.
> The ball is in her court.


Good news that she's doing so well, but not so good news that she's terrorising your other cats- poor Merry and Frodo - that behaviour only comes from a stressed cat.

I hope you can persuade her into acceptable behaviour, but you may be right - she may just be a cat who needs to have no competition and on her own with her owners. It would be a shame for you to have to let her go after all the work you've done on her, but it has to be what's best for the cat!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Was at my stall  I don't think I came online that morning... Was knackered, cuz I had spent the day before at Chester Zoo :lol2:


Oh!! I want to swear, but it's not 18+ :lol2:

So whereabouts was your stall, cos we looked at all the stalls. Do you know Toyah? We spent most of the time talking to her and she got loads of ratties out for me to have loads of cuddles. Then we had a mooch around the stalls, some of the buffet, dropped a fiver in the bottle for the rescue and left! I'm sooo disappointed not to have recognised you and spoken to you. Did you not even see my posts asking Katie if she was going to come along so we could meet up and have a coffee and a natter together???

Well I'm off to bed now anyway. Got a date in Edinburgh with 2 RFUKers! I'm meeting Kathryn and Michelle (Kathryn666 and zenasam who now mainly post on the Scottish Reptile Forum) for a day of coffee, lunch, coffee and a tarot reading, oh and probably a small amount of chat!!! :whistling2:

So an early start tomorrow morning to catch my train!!


----------



## Shell195

Have a good day Eileen:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Have a good day Eileen


----------



## feorag

Thanks everyone, I'm sure I will. Last time I met Kathryn we never shut up!!! Had a great day.

We cat girlies should do one one day!!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Oh POO!!! Here's me being a doofus... I was at the YRC rat show... Not the NERS one *blushes profusely* *LMAO* I have my moments... Ignore me 

Have a good time tomorrow, Eileen!!!


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Well done, Pam!! Glad to here Tabitha is perking up


 I wish the bugger'd perk down a bit. She has all the cats and all the dogs, absolutely petrified:devil::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Poor critters!!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning everyone anyone doing anything interesting today


----------



## Amalthea

No... Am slightly irritated with Gary today, though... He fell asleep on the couch last night and would NOT get up to come to bed... Was up late trying to get him to come to bed. So I set his alarm down there and went to bed. Not a happy bunny. We shall see if he apologises.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> No... Am slightly irritated with Gary today, though... He fell asleep on the couch last night and would NOT get up to come to bed... Was up late trying to get him to come to bed. So I set his alarm down there and went to bed. Not a happy bunny. We shall see if he apologises.


You need to make him suffer:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Bloody annoying after him being away in Scotland for god knows how many weeks (since Sept or Oct) and now he's home, I still slept on my own!


----------



## Shell195

I think he owes you major fuss and cuddles in that case:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Totally!! He has just been home for lunch... No apology. I sarcastically asked how he slept and said that he's home but I am still sleeping on my own. Then when he asked why I looked fed up, I just said I was tired cuz he knows I don't sleep well when I'm alone. He owes me big time... Not a happy bunny.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> You need to make him suffer:lol2:


oh yessssss. Shall we all think of ways do do it?


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> oh yessssss. Shall we all think of ways do do it?


 
I think you should only speak when spoken too and sit looking miserable and keep sighing then when he eventually goes to bed make sure you keep as near to the edge as possible and wear as many clothes as possible Im sure he`ll soon get the message you arent happy:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Well, I did do the looking miserable and only speaking when he said something. And most of what I said was quite snide. He sure did seem in a rush to get back to work *lol* But he doesn't normally come home for lunch now that work is so far away, so I think already knew I wasn't a happy girl


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I think you should only speak when spoken too and sit looking miserable and keep sighing then when he eventually goes to bed make sure you keep as near to the edge as possible and wear as many clothes as possible Im sure he`ll soon get the message you arent happy:whistling2:


 Too subtle.
This is a man we're talking about after all. They aren't as perceptive as dogs and cats.


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao*


----------



## Shell195

Ok then. Youve been away and left me and I was lonely you are now home and I am still lonely, change it now or your out you pathetic excuse of a man and I will get someone who misses me:devil:
Is that better(Im spoilt as my OH is wonderful and even misses me when hes spent 8 hours at work and buys flowers and presents eace:............
Shell wake up .....your dreaming:whistling2


----------



## Amalthea

That is one of the very few things that Gary does that I get really annoyed with. If he falls asleep on the couch, he is a pain to get up. This is the first time that he's ended up spending the night there, though. I have threatened I am going to bed before, but usually he ends up getting up after I leave him there for a few minutes.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

have had no internet connection all day but its ok now! ffs! oh well i finally got the galss today!!! woo hoo!!! I'll post pics of the viv later!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

here it is!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/246969-new-double-viv-ive-built.html#post3282689


----------



## Amalthea

The viv looks great


----------



## diamondlil

owowowowow! My rescued tabby girl Ralph has a new game. She's never been a lap cat, but recently decided she likes sitting with me while I'm on the computer. If I stroke the wrong bit of her, or stop stroking her to type, she bites me! Fairly gently, but a definate bite!


----------



## Shell195

Wow awesome viv I could never make one like that:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Thanks Jen!!! :2thumb:

Fidge likes to sit on my knee when I'm on the computer too! he doesn;t bite tho.....he just doesn't want to move once he's comfy.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Wow awesome viv I could never make one like that:2thumb:


Thanks Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed

oh well ! no mice, no rats, and 3 empty mice cages and one empty rat cage

thanks to some people

what to do...

xxxx


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Oh POO!!! Here's me being a doofus... I was at the YRC rat show... Not the NERS one *blushes profusely* *LMAO* I have my moments... Ignore me


Phew!!! Thank God for that!! I feel so much better now. I walked around that room and looked at faces, just in case there was anyone whose face I'd seen on RFUK and I was sure I would have recognised you if you'd been there!!

Well I'm home. Had a great day up in Edinburgh. Had coffee and loadsa chat, then went for lunch and loadsa chat, then went straight to another cafe and had coffee, tarot reading and loadsa chat. Then a mooch around a few shops and back to the station for home. 

Baz picked me up on his way home from work, we called into the house to feed the cats and then went out for a meal - who wants to cook when they've just had a day out? Well it did help that this pub always does 2 meals for the price of 1 and I had a £5 coupon off, so we had rib eye steak and it was delish!!!

Now I'm catching up quickly and then heading for bed cos I'm truly cream crackered - I'm not used to early starts nowadays!! :lol2:

Oh, yes and my Tom Rat cage was delivered today, but of course I was out so came home to a card through the door. They're coming back tomorrow to try again, so hopefully I will have a look and find out exactly what is wrong with it when it comes!!! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Glad you had a lovely day Eileen! Was your tarot reading any good?


----------



## feorag

Yes, as accurate as ever! Very similar to my last one, but he picked up that I'd made the decision to move forward, but was still hanging back, so the reading was very similar to the one he did for me in June, which was basically I'm not moving on, I'm hanging onto the past, I need to look into the future and put myself first for once. He used to record it on a cassette, but yesterday he recorded it on his mobile phone and e-mailed it to me last night. I think it's great that he does that, because there's so much that you forget almost as soon as it's over, so being able to go home and listen to it again is great. I actually makes it much easier for me to type up. I type them all up so I know what was said last time and my cassette player is on the other end of the room, so I'm typing as fast as I can then I have to run across, press rewind and start again, honestly I'm up and down like a pair of tart's knickers!!! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

Morning guys!
Yet another peaceful *cough* day on reptileforums...
As i'm sure some of you will have noticed

How is everyone?
Cat post should be here today! xxx


----------



## feorag

Ooh I got my rat cage and you'll get you cat post.

And 2 of these little cuties are coming home from Glasgow with me in 3 weeks time - yeh!!!! Baby rats - Scottish Reptile Forums


----------



## elliottreed

Awwww!

Is Toyah scotland based?
Would love to buy from her but not being funny at all
I don't know whether the courriering would be extortionate
Of course i'd pay it, but it is a very long way for little bubs to travel too 
xxx


----------



## feorag

Yes, she's just a wee bit south of Glasgow, but she travels around a lot with her snakes and her rats.

We've been friends for years - her Somali boy is one of my "grandsons" LOL (actually a Purrdy grandson) and we've been friends since she got him. I usually go over and see her whenever I'm up in Ayrshire visiting my son.


----------



## elliottreed

Awww super! I shall have to pm her to see what we can arrange. Would love some girlies, as you can tell eileen.... i only have male rats :Na_Na_Na_Na: xxxxxxx


----------



## Esarosa

elliottreed said:


> Morning guys!
> Yet another peaceful *cough* day on reptileforums...
> As i'm sure some of you will have noticed
> 
> How is everyone?
> Cat post should be here today! xxx



Oh What have I missed. Blasted Virgin Media went down last night for no reason:? Tv, phone & internet. Back up now but the bills were paid so I was less than amused.. No good for an insomniac...just won't do. Couldn't even watch iplayer the gits :lol2:

Eileen those ratties are absolutely gorgeous. I do love a nice agouti!


----------



## elliottreed

have a look in classified chat kate
i have fan mail it would seem...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/247167-what-think.html


----------



## Esarosa

Just read the thread and had to reply, to many inconsistancies for my liking :? Don't get me wrong I'm not pointing the finger at Jen but the whole situation is just mental.

Well we've heard today that the redundancies won't be decided on an interview/length of service basis but a point system. Then if people tie for points they will look at other things.

It's bloody stupid!! For example theres someone there with more qualifications than Will but who is forever having time off work...yet as she has more qualifications her point score will be higher probably.

Also although we thought it would cost more to make will redundant it might not do. As because he started working there from such a young age (16/17 ish) he isn't entitled to the same amount of redundancy pay.

So basically because he started working there young and was loyal he's probably going to be the one shafted, it's just infuriating. For every year of service under the age of 22 you get half a weeks pay... for every year over you get 1 weeks pay per year of service.. So he's basically being penalised for going out and getting a job instead of sitting on his arse.

I'm sat in tears, I dunno what the hells up with me. Last week or so i've been all over. One minute i'm happy as larry the next i'm feeling depressed, then i'm happy again then i'm in tears. Then theres the odd bout of sickness and stomach cramps and I feel queesy all the time, but not sure if that's just stress. 

I just need to scream really loudly..anyone got a spare field?


----------



## elliottreed

i hope you're ok hun  !!!! that sounds awful.

and thanks for the thread reply hun
it's so annoying
i don't even know why she posted it publically
it ended after i said "no thanks" to the sale

but she just had to drag it out cos she was annoyed i left feedback

i left feedback because i had ordered cages for these animals
and spent almost all of my money, which was my choice yes, but for her to go and "give" my rats away.

oh i don't care anymore the silly woman lol

have just reserved 2 rats from Ladyboid where i got my mice from, have spiny mice reserved, and 3 multis and 2 pieds coming from Netti, so have had a busy day arranging all that hehe ! xxxx


----------



## Titch1980

hi guys sorry ove not posted on here for a while, anyway everyone is settled, just need some ideas gonna make/get some scratch posts as misty and kizzy are buggers for scratching and i dont want them ruining the wallpaper etc so once i have made/got the posts how do i try and get them to use the posts and ot the walls furniture or whatever else takes their fancy?


----------



## Esarosa

Having seen pics of Ladyboids ratties you're a very lucky woman Cari, as they've all been beautiful.
I was particularly fond of a white rex dumbo who had the 'I want to come home with you eyes' :lol2:

Rach glad to hear everyone is settled, has your landlord/landlady come around to the cats then? If so that's fantastic.

All I did with Libby and the scratch post was when I saw her clawing anything else I'd pick her up and put her on the scratch post. A drop of citronella on the area you DON'T want her to scratch may help too. I'm sure someones mentioned that before. I know there is a spray that is supposed to deter them scratching, think they sell it at most pet shops. Will sometimes sprays her scratch post with Catnip and dots treats around it to keep her interest.

She is however a complete bugger for the textured wall paper. Not just clawing it but wanting to eat bits of it. Haven't found a way of getting her out of that though, it just seems to tempting.


----------



## Amalthea

Katie you sound like you really need to try and relax... I know it's easier said than done, but you'll make yourself sick... Now don't slap me for this, but is there any way you are pregnant?


----------



## Titch1980

she has allowed 2 dogs, 2 cats but isnt fussed about the little caged animals (bunnies and hammy) 
but then again, ive had some news on my tenancy agreement that i shouldnt really divulge but basically it puts me in a very good bargaining position as the dates arent correct and i have it from a fantastic source that as long as i pay my rent at the agreed amount i could stay here forever and do as i wish and there would be nothing she ca do about it, but shhhhhhhhhhhhh, lol


----------



## Esarosa

That sounds fantastic Rach. 

Jen you're not the first person who's said that to me. Will's mum asked. If I am it could only be 3 weeks. And that's far to soon to be having symptoms surely? Wouldn't really know for another 2 weeks. I just put what has been up with me down to stress to be honest :?


----------



## Titch1980

i wouldnt say its too early, we know from very early on when one of my sisters is pregnant she has such extremem mood swings its crazy, lol nasty one minute for no reason and nice as pie the next. lol
and i know doesnt it just, lol 
as long as i pay my £500 a month rent cant be put up and in the "source's" words i can stay here for 50yrs if i want


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

hi rach it's good to hear from you! if you come up with a solution let me know cos Fidget's a bugger for it! :bash:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Katiexx said:


> That sounds fantastic Rach.
> 
> Jen you're not the first person who's said that to me. Will's mum asked. If I am it could only be 3 weeks. And that's far to soon to be having symptoms surely? Wouldn't really know for another 2 weeks. I just put what has been up with me down to stress to be honest :?



I thought I had a bug when I was pregnant! :whistling2:


----------



## Lover

i was moody and emotional that early sickness came around 7 weeks but ive been majorly ill with flu twice since pregs immue system of mine is shit so may end up in hosp if i dont eat lol  take a test when your near your due date for your period.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, some people show symptoms of pregnancy very early, so I'd be keeping an eye out for that... Maybe do a test regardless of a period or not in a couple weeks? I take a test every few months just as precaution, cuz I don't have periods with the pill I'm on.


----------



## Lover

Jen that sounds scary when you come off that pill will your period come very heavy without having them for a while?


----------



## elliottreed

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, some people show symptoms of pregnancy very early, so I'd be keeping an eye out for that... Maybe do a test regardless of a period or not in a couple weeks? I take a test every few months just as precaution, cuz I don't have periods with the pill I'm on.



same!
and am always really dispointed when it says "not pregnant"  

but i shall have to wait! but am secretly allowed to hope  xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it does have it's bad points... When I take breaks from the pill, my body tries to kill me from the inside out. But I've always had really bad cramps, so it's a godsend that I don't have to worry about them at all when I am on my pill. I was originally on another, but my periods ended up bouncing all over the place and I was miserable, so the dr moved me onto this. I just take a break from it every couple years or so.

I know what you mean there, Cari!! Although, it's not always, but sometimes I really think it's gonna say I am and then I get disappointed *lol*


----------



## Shell195

As already said catnip on the post removing cat from wallpaper etc when scratching elsewhere.Citronella and sprays on the area not to be scratched BUT it can be a very hard thing to stop. Good news about your landlord Rach:2thumb: .

Sickness ,cramps, feeling crap and tired...............Sounds like I was when I was first pregnant, I also had what appeared to be normal periods for the first few months so if you are you could be further on than you thought. You can get tests now that work very early on. They even sell them in supermarkets now so no need for you to ask at the chemist.
If its not this you really need to jump up and down at the doctors so they can get to the bottom of it


----------



## Lover

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, it does have it's bad points... When I take breaks from the pill, my body tries to kill me from the inside out. But I've always had really bad cramps, so it's a godsend that I don't have to worry about them at all when I am on my pill. I was originally on another, but my periods ended up bouncing all over the place and I was miserable, so the dr moved me onto this. I just take a break from it every couple years or so.
> 
> I know what you mean there, Cari!! Although, it's not always, but sometimes I really think it's gonna say I am and then I get disappointed *lol*


 
i know the feeling of disapointment with preg tests you just feel inside a deep low feeling but then back up again.
and a pill i went on made me have period for months i was told to stay on it see if i would regulate to the pill given up on it about 4 month or something.


----------



## elliottreed

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, it does have it's bad points... When I take breaks from the pill, my body tries to kill me from the inside out. But I've always had really bad cramps, so it's a godsend that I don't have to worry about them at all when I am on my pill. I was originally on another, but my periods ended up bouncing all over the place and I was miserable, so the dr moved me onto this. I just take a break from it every couple years or so.
> 
> I know what you mean there, Cari!! Although, it's not always, but sometimes I really think it's gonna say I am and then I get disappointed *lol*


one day eh jen!! then we can say WE DID IT! haha
and our other halves will collapse in a pile.... haha 
and then we'll realise what we've let ourselves in for
not just for nine months, for life lol xxx


----------



## Amalthea

I think I lasted about that long on the pill that sent me all over the place... I'd bleed for 3 weeks straight and then get a week off, then another 3 weeks of bleeding. Was not fun and I was completely drained. Then when this pill completely got rid of my periods, I went back and the dr said that if it bothers me, we can try another. But I love it, really *lol* Just have to take a test from time to time... I've not been told to take breaks from it, but I do regardless.


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Cari!! Gary says we'd have to reduce down how many critters we kept, cuz the critter room would be the nursery!! So... I'd have my gliders, hedgehog, boy rats, and Oliver...

ETA: And the cats, of course!!!


----------



## elliottreed

NOOOO!
tell him you're moving into the shed
if you don't have one.. a tent... lol xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Tis ok... I'd be happy with those critters for the time being... Oliver would stay in the "nursery" and the others would prolly move into the kitchen since they are messier. The cats have free roam of the house, anyways. And the snakes would stay, too, cuz it's not like they are difficult to care for or anything  So, really, I'd only be letting the girlie rats and mice go.... Am not getting anymore girlie rats after my two new babies arrive and same with the mice... So just letting them dwindle down on their own


----------



## Esarosa

elliottreed said:


> one day eh jen!! then we can say WE DID IT! haha
> and our other halves will collapse in a pile.... haha
> and then we'll realise what we've let ourselves in for
> not just for nine months, for life lol xxx



Cari you really have a way with words :lol2:

I'll take a test just to be on the safe side, though I really doubt I am. If I am the timing couldn't be worse but will cross that bridge if I come to it.


----------



## Amalthea

Good attitude, Katie  Chin up


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Katie you sound like you really need to try and relax... I know it's easier said than done, but you'll make yourself sick... Now don't slap me for this, but is there any way you are pregnant?


I have to say, having read this thread (which took me bloody ages!!) that I thought that too.

My daughter was complaining of cramps all over the new year weekend she was here, she was crabby (she's very pmt-ish at best!) and a bit bloated and getting occasional cramps. The night after she went home the cramps became worse and the NH helpline told her to go to hospital. They did various tests and told her that she was pregnant and probably miscarrying! She too had no idea that she even could be pregnant, cos she is _very_ careful about taking the pill - even to the extent that she calculated the time difference when she went to Thailand so she could still take it at the proper time!

so, yes, please take a pregnancy test just in case!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, some people show symptoms of pregnancy very early, so I'd be keeping an eye out for that... Maybe do a test regardless of a period or not in a couple weeks? I take a test every few months just as precaution, cuz I don't have periods with the pill I'm on.


Ooh hun what pill are you on as my daughter suffers terribly even though they have changed her pill a few times


----------



## fenwoman

I don't have periods either but that's to do with me being post menopausal :lol2::lol2::lol2:
Best time of my life too.


----------



## feorag

I'll second that one!!! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I'll second that one!!! :2thumb:


Perhaps we should form a RFUKPMS? RFUK post menopausal society but could also be peeing myself laughing society cos we laugh at the thought of those dreadful monthlies?


----------



## feorag

And on the subject of period - I just got this e-mail from a friend in Spain. Kinda funny!


This is an actual letter from an Austin , TX woman sent to
American company Proctor and Gamble regarding their feminine
products. She really gets rolling after the first paragraph. It's PC
Magazine's 2007 editors' choice for best webmail-award-winning letter.



Dear Mr. Thatcher,

I have been a loyal user of your 'Always' maxi pads for over 20 years and I appreciate many of their features. Why, without the LeakGuard Core or Dri-Weave absorbency, I'd probably never go horseback riding or salsa dancing, and I'd certainly steer clear of running up and down the beach in tight, white shorts. But my favorite feature has to be your revolutionary Flexi-Wings. Kudos on being the only company smart enough to realize how crucial it is that maxi pads be aerodynamic. I can't tell you how safe and secure I feel each month knowing there's a little F-16 in my pants.

Have you ever had a menstrual period, Mr. Thatcher? I'm guessing you haven't. Well, my time of the month is starting right now. As I type, I can already feel hormonal forces violently surging through my body. Just a few minutes from now, my body will adjust and I'll be transformed into what my husband likes to call 'an inbred hillbilly with knife skills.' Isn't the human body amazing?

As Brand Manager in the Feminine-Hygiene Division, you've no doubt seen quite a bit of research on what exactly happens during your customer's monthly visits from 'Aunt Flo'. Therefore, you must know about the bloating, puffiness, and cramping we endure, and about our intense mood swings, crying jags, and out-of-control behavior. You surely realize it's a tough time for most women.

The point is, sir, you of all people must realize that America is just crawling with homicidal maniacs in Capri pants... Which brings me to the reason for my letter. Last month, while in the throes of cramping so painful I wanted to reach inside my body and yank out my uterus, I opened an Always max I-pad, and there, printed on the adhesive backing, were these words: 'Have a Happy Period.'

Are you f------ kidding me? What I mean is, does any part of your tiny middle-manager brain really think happiness - actual smiling, laughing happiness, is possible during a menstrual period? Did anything mentioned above sound the least bit pleasurable? Well, did it, James? FYI, unless you're some kind of sick S&M freak, there will never be anything 'happy' about a day in which you have to jack yourself up on Motrin and Kahlua and lock yourself in your house just so you don't march down to the local Walgreen's armed with a hunting rifle and a sketchy plan to end your life in a blaze of glory.

For the love of God, pull your head out, man! If you have to slap a moronic message on a maxi pad, wouldn't it make more sense to say something that's actually pertinent, like 'Put down the Hammer' or 'Vehicular Manslaughter is Wrong',

Sir, please inform your Accounting Department that, effective immediately, there will be an $8 drop in monthly profits, for I have chosen to take my maxi-pad business elsewhere. And though I will certainly miss your Flex-Wings, I will not for one minute miss your brand of condescending bullshit. And that's a promise I will keep. Always.

Best,

Wendi Aarons
Austin , TX


----------



## fenwoman

That was abso-bloody-lutely priceless :no1:


----------



## elliottreed

that was amazing eileen hahahaah xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Oh dear lord!!! Wendi Aarons is my hero!!! Everytime that bloody commercial comes on tv saying to have a happy period, I want to throw the tv out the window!! I do believe I'll be stealing that, Eileen, and posting it elsewhere


----------



## elliottreed

it's my time of the month
dad died a year ago tonight
feeling awful 
why do things always happen at once 
any other week for my period, but it chose this one
nice one :'( xxx


----------



## feorag

Ah sweetie - that's Sod's Law that is. No good kicking you when you're up is it? Nope! Gotta kick you when you're down - that's life and it's a b*tch sometimes!

Hope you're OK!


----------



## elliottreed

thanks hun
just burst into tears
things are going so awful with G at the moment
he's backed out of life because his homelife is pretty rubbish
and it's like trying to pull a stubborn Ass along and just
gahh,.... i think i need a strong drink  xxxx


----------



## feorag

Well I think we women are just stronger than men at emotional stuff - they may like to think they are the stronger sex, but they aren't!

BTW got your pm, but waiting for Baz to come upstairs to look at the pictures to see if they'll be any good!: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Aww, Cari  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## elliottreed

hehe yehh
hopefully with some time he'll be more independent
but who knows 

if i dont do it for him, he does nothing

and ok hun! sorry the pics are a bit poo
but can measure if needed and have several
xxxx


----------



## freekygeeky

just to put an an urgent email i got from the main **** people..

2 have to go by 9th febuary..
no pics.
both old 13..
not to go with cats dogs or children?
if you know anyone, contact them/me.


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> just to put an an urgent email i got from the main **** people..
> 
> 2 have to go by 9th febuary..
> no pics.
> both old 13..
> not to go with cats dogs or children?
> if you know anyone, contact them/me.


 if they could have gone with cats I know of an excellent indoor only home for them . Shame.(not me BTW but son and his partner who are so dedicated to their 3 cats that they won't go on holiday together they go one at a time)


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> if they could have gone with cats I know of an excellent indoor only home for them . Shame.(not me BTW but son and his partner who are so dedicated to their 3 cats that they won't go on holiday together they go one at a time)


awww
its such a shame that they dont like others.


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> awww
> its such a shame that they dont like others.


it is as I know they would love a maine **** or Mann goon as Antonella calls them Ishe is Italian). No cat could have a better home. Theirs are all neutered and vaccinated, doted on and loved like children and of course, my son grew up learning from me about animals so if and when real human babies come along, the cats will still be part of the family.They have been raving about the breed for the last couple of years but can't justify buying a kitten as they are saving hard for a home of their own, being currently in rented. The landlord is fine with the cats too, being a cat lover himself.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> it is as I know they would love a maine **** or Mann goon as Antonella calls them Ishe is Italian). No cat could have a better home. Theirs are all neutered and vaccinated, doted on and loved like children and of course, my son grew up learning from me about animals so if and when real human babies come along, the cats will still be part of the family.They have been raving about the breed for the last couple of years but can't justify buying a kitten as they are saving hard for a home of their own, being currently in rented. The landlord is fine with the cats too, being a cat lover himself.


 tis a shame. sounds perfect.






more info people if you interested,

*Both cats have each been treated for Cancer of the spine on two occasions but have now been clear for 12 months. One of the cats also has a heart murmur and requires daily medication. The Maine **** Cat Club will be able to cover the cost of this existing medication.

Quila is a Silver Tabby and Kiri is White. Both are spayed and are up to date with vaccinations. They are described as “lovely girls”.

They urgently need an outdoor home with no other cats, dogs or young children and their new owner must be able to collect them from the cattery.
*


----------



## Shell195

Ive decided being a woman is the hardest job in the world. How come if we have a mood you get.......Oh its that time of the month again is it??.....well actually it isnt, you are being an arse and thats why Im really annoyed with you. I dont actually need a monthly excuse to be angry. Aaaaaaaargh bloody men

I have had loads of trouble as had HUGE fibroids that made me look and feel 7 months pregnant I actually put 4 stone on in weight as they made me give up my active life as I really couldnt bend or even do up my boots. I had a Embolization done last september and up to now have lost 2 stone and am getting back to normal. I have 1 fibroid left about the size of a large orange but its managable. I have to have another MRI scan next month, I hate confined spaces so not looking forward to it(I only stayed still last time as was to ill to move but now I think I may do a runner) The joys of being a woman:whistling2:

That letter is so funny I will show it to my daughter tomorrow I know she will love it:lol2:
Sorry youve had a bad day Cari hope tomorrows better ((( hugs)))


----------



## elliottreed

thanks shell
having an mri myself soon
and dreading it!!
hate confined spaces too
and hear it takes a while sometimes  ?
xxxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Just try to relax as much as possible when you are having it... Close your eyes and think of something else. I have had a few and they aren't as scary as I expected...


----------



## elliottreed

do you have to have an injection of any kind before you have it?
i'd heard you do and you would not believe how scared of them i am :'( xxx


----------



## freekygeeky

elliottreed said:


> do you have to have an injection of any kind before you have it?
> i'd heard you do and you would not believe how scared of them i am :'( xxx


missed somthign whats happening ?


----------



## Amalthea

I don't remember having to have one, no... But I could be wrong. My last one was several years ago now when I was having pretty terrible seizures.


----------



## elliottreed

crikey hun hope you're ok
and shell!

mine is seizure related
they think i have temporal lobe epilepsy or something
to be honest, i don't actually think they KNOW what's up
they're very vague... so perhaps an mri will tell more xxx


----------



## Shell195

It depends what its for.I dont as they just need to check how much the fibroids have shrunk. You can get a valium off the doctor if you need to.I may get one this time as the thought makes me feel sick. Mine was the full body one and I had to look backwards to see out the machine it was like being in a coffin(my thoughts anyway) They give you a button to press if panic takes over but I managed to refrain last time as I needed my problem sorted but this time Im not so sure


----------



## Shell195

Hopefully yours will just be the donut one which looks better


----------



## Shell195

Off to bed now as running Sophie to work in the morning see you all tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed

goodnight shell i hope you're ok!!xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Nighty night, Shell... Think I'll be going soon, too... Just helping Oliver update his facebook


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Shell, I hope you manage to get through the mri scan - I'm a bit like you (surprise, surprise) I hate confined spaces and I feel like it's being in a coffin, buried alive!!

My friend, the Burmese breeder had to have one and she asked if I would go with her cos she's like that, but she panicked half way through and pressed the button to get out. It took me nearly an hour to calm her down. It was awful!

Ah well, Baz and I didn't get to bed until late last night farting about with this cage. I'm pretty certain one of the shelves is wrong, cos they all look like triangular shelves in the photographs, but one of them was oblong and the full length of the cage and we were 3 shelf brackets short, but Baz can sort that out easily enough and I prefer the full width shelf anyway, cos there's plenty room to put a wee cubey bed of some sort on it.

The only thing that's puzzling us is the little house. It has no bottom, but there appears to be provision to slide a base in, so it wobbles when it sits cos the front and back are higher at the base line than the sides. Anyone got a Tom Rat cage that can throw any light on that?

It's my child minding day today, so I'm off in half an hour, 'see' you all tonight!


----------



## Amalthea

You should have a nosey on Fuzzbutts (Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Extremely funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks and cubes for rats, chins, hamster, ferrets. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!!). I get my soft furnishings for the rats, gliders, and Oliver from there  Fantastic quality!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi Everyone! 

I've been to work again today and am quite tired, but have got my sis and her 3 boys and my best mate and her three little's over for tea, as it one of the little's birthday tomo! So I'm doing a kiddie dinner for them and a stir fry for us grown ups :2thumb:

And then cake after tea yum yum yum, i bought it this time as last time was such a disaster :blush:

Eileen that's so funny! I'm going to have to send that one :no1:


----------



## feorag

I've been on fuzzybutts, Jen. I'm thinking I might buy one of those cube houses cos they're pretty good and they would be good to put in the carrier for driving them home, but I'm gonna have a try to make some hammocks myself!


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... I buy the cubes for the most part  Highly recommended!!


----------



## elliottreed

Evening ladiess, feeling a bit better this eve.
Slept all day, couldn't face waking up
woke up about 6pm to find the mice cages had arrived so i've just re-arranged those which has made me feel a bit better!

Such a shame I can't meet you this weekend jen, those mice are gorg xxx


----------



## feorag

:2thumb: Glad to hear you're feeling better Cari!!


----------



## elliottreed

Thanks hun, i like to be doing something when i feel crap
and setting 3 cages up and deciding what's going in which is a lot of fun
The baby mice are still with mum and dad for a bit but i've just swapped their cage and they're loving it !! One of the babies is even eating solid food, well trying to  he picked a piece up, whether he crunched or not im not too sure hehe xxxxx


----------



## Titch1980

hello again, lol
well lots has kind of happened today, Open University agreed to let me restart my course at the next intake which will be this september as i have missed a lot of the work with living in that old horrid place and moving etc, i will be 30 in july next yr, gonna start planning my party, hehe! 
and me and craig were talking and we are thinking of trying for baby 4, but i want a tortoise later in the yr closer to summer too, lol, but he says one or other not both, hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Esarosa

As much as I love tortoises (I have two horsfields) if I had to choose which to have, it would be a baby. Not saying I'd give my current two up but if I were in your situation. You also have to bear in mind how long they can live for. For example I know that if myself and Will were to die prematurely they will go to live with my nephew, if it's a few years down the line hopefully our children, but of course I would have to discuss it with them.

What species of tortoise were you looking into?


----------



## BadBikaDamo

Hi Guys, I'm a bit bored so I thought I'd put up pics of my Puddys.


Samson
http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq271/BadBikaDamo/CIMG0915.jpg 
http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq271/BadBikaDamo/photosjan20081362.jpg

Tugger, Teaser, Smokey, Patch.
http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq271/BadBikaDamo/Cats.jpg

Cheers

Damian.


----------



## Skyespirit86

Samson's a big boy isn't he! Lots of lovely cats....they are my eternal favourite. I just think they have wonderful energy round them. It's also lovely when you meet a man who loves cats! It's cheered me up thinking of cats-I grew up with them, and I find they make me feel genuinely better and happy in myself than when I spend time with the dog (stress!!!!:bash, or even the snakes which are my BIG obsession and hobby. 

Here' mine.

This is Dylan, he's just a total goon:









Woody:

















I'm not sure if I have a pic of our other cat, Polly, she is Dylan's mother, and a sweet cat who we rescued as a young cat about 10 years ago. She's a bit fat, a big saggy (she had 7 kitties), teasy, motheaten and smelly. She's permenantly stressed, hates her son, and suffers with eczema...she won't eat anything healthy which might help it. But she also has a 'motherly' feel about her, which I like...and she's funny.

See if this works:

http://render1.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup6aQQ%7C%3Dup6RKKt%3Axxr%3Do-qpDPfX7RPfr%3DUofrj7t%3DzrRfDUX%3AeQaQxg%3Dr%3F87KR6xqpxQQelxJeQxPP0xv8uOc5xQQQoaPJJoeGaeqpfVtB%3F*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXPoG%7CRup6lQQ%7C/of=50,590,442


----------



## elliottreed

Just found this when googling ginger animals for Cat haha. How cute is this picture !!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - more late night chat or should that be early morning? All you insomniacs!!! :lol2:


elliottreed said:


> Thanks hun, i like to be doing something when i feel crap


You're like me Cari, I keep myself busy to stop thinking. When things all went pear shaped with my daughter 6 years ago I started to be _very_ busy, then 3 years ago when her ex-husband stopped me seeing my granddaughter, I got frenetic and never sat still. Now I find I'm in a permanent state of frantic-ness and I'm trying to slow down and calm down and don't know how to do it! So be warned girl! :lol2:
BadBikaDamo and SkyeSpirit86, they are beautiful cats.

Well I've got some Siamese pedigrees to do on the computer this morning for my friend's latest litter, then I've got to update The Sanctuary's website cos Kim and Allen have finally decided what days we are opening next year, some of 'H' word (housework!) _might _get done (I'm thinking about that one) and then I'm meeting a friend later this afternoon for coffee. 

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, more beautiful cats. :flrt:
Ive got a Poodle to clip which I keep putting off, I hate doing her but she gets to stressed with a groomer doing her so needs must.Also got 2 Cavaliers to groom and trim then need to have a big groom of Bailey(Persian) as hes moulting.


----------



## feorag

So a grooming day for you and a typing day for me! :lol2:

If you've 5 minutes you have to look at this. My friend has just e-mailed it to me and I think all women thinking about breast implants should watch it as a warning YouTube - Another Chinese Recall


----------



## BadBikaDamo

Skyespirit86 said:


> Samson's a big boy isn't he! Lots of lovely cats....they are my eternal favourite.
> 
> Thanks, I'll try and get the picture up properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Main **** and weighs nearly 9kilos. He's not fat though. He's one of the most affectionate cats I've had, takes up a lot of space on the bed though.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen, not that I have never needed any nor my daughter:whistling2:

Have you got a web addy for Your Sanctuary Id love to look


----------



## Shell195

How old is Samson? hes beautiful and a lot bigger than my MC boy. He got in bed last night not something he usually does must have been a bit chilly or jealous of the other 2 already in:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im actually a bit annoyed at the minute. I keep the lady we got our Persian off updated on his progress, when we picked him up he was badly matted and supposedly had E. coli and was terrified of men. We picked him up aged 9 months and had him clipped off and castrated and tested for FELV/FIV-neg. He is such a happy boy and loves everyone and shows no fear of men at all.
She has just emailed me back and said that their other cat a Tabby female aged 13 years was terrified of her husband to the extent she shook and hid when she saw him so he had made her a box outside under the front canopy of the house and she now goes in their to hide from him and only comes in when hes not about. It makes you wonder what he does to cats as Bailey ran when he saw him yet adores Steve,Daniel and Chris and any other man he meets. I feel like swiping her from them poor little cat she was so sweet when we met her


----------



## BadBikaDamo

Samson will be 4 this year. I'm sorry to hear about your Persian. It doesn't sound like he had the best start in life. We got Samson from a breeder who admited he'd had no human contact. He was kept in an outbuilding for breeding purposes. He spent his first 3 weeks here hiding under a bed. He's totally different now though.


----------



## feorag

BadBikaDamo said:


> Samson will be 4 this year. I'm sorry to hear about your Persian. It doesn't sound like he had the best start in life. We got Samson from a breeder who admited he'd had no human contact. He was kept in an outbuilding for breeding purposes. He spent his first 3 weeks here hiding under a bed. He's totally different now though.


I must admit when I see breeders like this I wonder why on earth they do it. Why breed if you don't want the kittens in your house?? Just doesn't make sense, but there's a lot of 'big' well known breeders out there who do just that!!

Having said that, if you are saying he was kept outside for breeding purposes, that may have been because he was he a stud cat before you got him and that's it a totally different thing? And even though they have to live outside, most stud boys have fabulous natures and love it when they come indoors with people. Did you get him as an adult?



Shell195 said:


> Im actually a bit annoyed at the minute. I keep the lady we got our Persian off updated on his progress, when we picked him up he was badly matted and supposedly had E. coli and was terrified of men. We picked him up aged 9 months and had him clipped off and castrated and tested for FELV/FIV-neg. He is such a happy boy and loves everyone and shows no fear of men at all.
> She has just emailed me back and said that their other cat a Tabby female aged 13 years was terrified of her husband to the extent she shook and hid when she saw him so he had made her a box outside under the front canopy of the house and she now goes in their to hide from him and only comes in when hes not about. It makes you wonder what he does to cats as Bailey ran when he saw him yet adores Steve,Daniel and Chris and any other man he meets. I feel like swiping her from them poor little cat she was so sweet when we met her


Totally agree Shell, the husband must be doing something to make the cats frightened, cats tend not to take an instant fear of someone without reason!

Shell, The Sanctuary's website is www.wildlife-sanctuary.co.uk. 

Tell me what you think of it and whether you can see somewhere where I can make improvements - all my own work!! :blush:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Im actually a bit annoyed at the minute. I keep the lady we got our Persian off updated on his progress, when we picked him up he was badly matted and supposedly had E. coli and was terrified of men. We picked him up aged 9 months and had him clipped off and castrated and tested for FELV/FIV-neg. He is such a happy boy and loves everyone and shows no fear of men at all.
> She has just emailed me back and said that their other cat a Tabby female aged 13 years was terrified of her husband to the extent she shook and hid when she saw him so he had made her a box outside under the front canopy of the house and she now goes in their to hide from him and only comes in when hes not about. It makes you wonder what he does to cats as Bailey ran when he saw him yet adores Steve,Daniel and Chris and any other man he meets. I feel like swiping her from them poor little cat she was so sweet when we met her


 Box outside under canopy = collection box in my mind :lol2:

So, when will you be getting your new cat?


----------



## BadBikaDamo

He was 2 when we got him and yes he was a stud cat and ex show cat. I didn't see the outbuilding he was kept in, or the loft where all the kittens where kept. He was spotless when we got him (Ears, fur etc), just massively shy. Certainly not shaking like Shells Persian. It's funny when the local cats are hissing at our other cats and he goes out to see whats happening. Ever seen a cat gulp? They look confused then run off.


----------



## ditta

really enjoyed your website for the sanctuary, but please ditch the music:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww, Samson!! He is stunning!! I love big cats! Our Chester was half MC and was a big boy. Not as big as Samson, though. Think his last weigh in he was 6.4kgs.

I jumped when I watched that boob thing, Eileen!! *lol* I love my boobs now and wouldn't dream of making them bigger, but I wouldn't mind having something done to them after we have kids, cuz I have a feeling there won't be anything left of them (I plan to breast feed) *lol* Doubt it'll happen, though.

Today is laundry day... And I need to clean out the ratlets. Cleaned out the meece yesterday and tidied up the critter room.


----------



## feorag

BadBikaDamo said:


> He was 2 when we got him and yes he was a stud cat and ex show cat. I didn't see the outbuilding he was kept in, or the loft where all the kittens where kept. He was spotless when we got him (Ears, fur etc), just massively shy. Certainly not shaking like Shells Persian.


Ah, I thought as much. It's quite a lonely life being a stud cat, although a lot of breeders will put a neutered cat in for company and I know some who have kept 2 entire males together as best mates, only separating them when they had a queen in with them.

Do you know if the breeder you got him from actually bred him herself or bought him in, cos that can make a difference, depending on where they are kept during the 'socialisation' age of 5-10 weeks of age.


Amalthea said:


> I jumped when I watched that boob thing, Eileen!!


Ha ha, so did I! I was expecting one to blow up, but I didn't half jump too!!! :lol2:

Well I've done my pedigrees, just waiting to find out which prefix she's registering the kittens under cos these are Siamese and she uses a different prefix for her pure Siamese kittens.

Now I'm about to start putting the new opening times on the website.

Glad you liked the look of it Shell - so apart from the music, have you any suggestions to anything I can do to improve it??


----------



## BadBikaDamo

feorag said:


> Do you know if the breeder you got him from actually bred him herself or bought him in, cos that can make a difference, depending on where they are kept during the 'socialisation' age of 5-10 weeks of age.


The breeder bred him, she owned the dam and another breeder had the sire


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah,
> 
> Glad you liked the look of it *Shell* - so apart from the music, have you any suggestions to anything I can do to improve it??


 
I think you mean *Ditta*:lol2: Im only just about to look as Ive been busy with the dogs


Pam I havent replied yet as Im feeling very angry and very sad for the little cat. When we picked the Persian up she said the Tabby was her longlife friend and she would never part with her so I dont hold out much chance of her rehoming her. She actually believes shes made the cat happy. If I was in her shoes it would be bye bye husband:bash:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I think you mean* Cat*:lol2: Im only just about to look as Ive been busy with the dogs
> 
> Pam I havent replied yet as Im feeling very angry and very sad for the little cat. When we picked the Persian up she said the Tabby was her longlife friend and she would never part with her so I dont hold out much chance of her rehoming her. She actually believes shes made the cat happy. If I was in her shoes it would be bye bye husband:bash:


 
ditta even :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Ehh... Who needs names, right? 

I can't believe that woman and her poor cats...  The husband is OBVIOUSLY doing something to the cats that she may or may not know about.


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ditta even :whistling2:


Oops sorry hun Ive now edited it:whistling2: You are a couple so it dont really matter though:lol2:

Eileen Excellent site. Not keen on the music either maybe a soft gentle tune? Why not add a Paypal button then people can donate online while looking at the site. Also we have just started putting video links to Youtube and the amount of interest has doubled so thats worth a thought. Wish you where nearer as Id love to visit.Maybe one day.... Not sure if my friend would adopt the pony as in the spring her Loan mare of 2 years is going home and Willow a Fell X Hanovarian mare will be left on her own and shes on about getting a rescue Pony as a companion for her.The only problem is that the goats and sheep share the fields too.


----------



## Amalthea

The site looks great, Eileen!!  Well done!! Agree that the music doesn't quite suit, though.


----------



## Titch1980

Katiexx said:


> As much as I love tortoises (I have two horsfields) if I had to choose which to have, it would be a baby. Not saying I'd give my current two up but if I were in your situation. You also have to bear in mind how long they can live for. For example I know that if myself and Will were to die prematurely they will go to live with my nephew, if it's a few years down the line hopefully our children, but of course I would have to discuss it with them.
> 
> What species of tortoise were you looking into?


well when we lived at the old house at the beginning i had a hermman tortoise but i couldnt give him an outdoor enclosure due to not feeling safe he would have probably been stolen, so rehomed him and he went to live in wales, so thinking maybe another hermman, but not sure. 
i think really Craig will let me have a tortoise too, but just saying that at the min, lol and i think our kids would want to take on the tortoise(s) if anything were to happen to us, and if not i have nephews and nieces so i knw they would be cared for more than likely by my kids. 
thing is im not sure if i "dare" have another baby although i do want one, my son was my last and he was born by emergency c-section which left me ill for 6-8 weeks after and then i got to the stage i darent go out incase i fainted(part of the infections i kept passing out), i dont think i could cope with another c-section although everyone says maybe have a plaed one this time then it wont be rushed and will be planed and also might heal better.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I think you mean *Ditta*:lol2: Im only just about to look as Ive been busy with the dogs
> 
> 
> Pam I havent replied yet as Im feeling very angry and very sad for the little cat. When we picked the Persian up she said the Tabby was her longlife friend and she would never part with her so I dont hold out much chance of her rehoming her. She actually believes shes made the cat happy. If I was in her shoes it would be bye bye husband:bash:


 It has been bye bye husband several times with me lol.
WOuld it be worth contacting the woman and aksing again if she would condier selling the female cat? Tell her you are so pleased with how your present one turned out that you cannot get the female out of your mind and if she ever did consider selling, please please consider you etc etc. Lay it on thick, bite your tongue and be tactful and you never know.


----------



## Shell195

Thats what Ive done already but no reply as yet:2thumb:

I said bye bye to my last husband as he wanted me to rehome the animals and live in a flat................................in his dreams


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

lovely kitty pics! Samson is gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

BadBikaDamo said:


> The breeder bred him, she owned the dam and another breeder had the sire


Well then, that's her fault, cos she was responsible to whether or not that kitten was sufficiently socialised or not and she obviously didn't make any effort. ***** are notoriously 'laid back' cats and are very accepting of things life throw at them, so I'm not surprised he 'came around' once he'd settled and got used to you. I do despair about breeders though (even though I was one myself :lol2 as I find myself wondering why they do it if they don't make the effort with their kittens.


Shell195 said:


> I think you mean *Ditta*:lol2: Im only just about to look as Ive been busy with the dogs


:blush: Oops, me again, reading posts and assuming instead of looking. Cos you asked I just assumed, even though there was a great big fecking yellow taxi at the bottom of the post! :lol2: Sorry Ditta!! :blush:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen Excellent site. Not keen on the music either maybe a soft gentle tune? Why not add a Paypal button then people can donate online while looking at the site. Also we have just started putting video links to Youtube and the amount of interest has doubled so thats worth a thought. Wish you where nearer as Id love to visit.Maybe one day.... Not sure if my friend would adopt the pony as in the spring her Loan mare of 2 years is going home and Willow a Fell X Hanovarian mare will be left on her own and shes on about getting a rescue Pony as a companion for her.The only problem is that the goats and sheep share the fields too.


Thanks Shell. I'm going up to The Sanctuary on Monday to sort out stuff for when we open, so I think I'll suggest to Kim that she opens a PayPal account and we try that out, cos I think it's an excellent idea. We're not used to this "begging" approach :lol2:. We do have an on-line Bankers Order form, but of course not everyone wants to commit to a monthly donation, so PayPal would be a good option.


Shell195 said:


> I said bye bye to my last husband as he wanted me to rehome the animals and live in a flat................................in his dreams


Me three!! :2thumb:

My husband hated my dogs, so he had to go!!


----------



## Shell195

IS ANYBODY THERE?????

no obviously not:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I am - I was busy surfing about cos nothing was happening on here before going to bed, but I'm off in a minute!!


----------



## Amalthea

Just came on to check and was heading to bed. I actually went out tonight with a friend *lol* What a concept!!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Im off to bed in a min. Getting my car back tomorrow at last. Ive borrowed a Corsa this week and its like driving a Noddy car after my 4x4:lol2: Even the horn goes neep neep


----------



## elliottreed

I've just woken up, explains the early mornings online! Having relationship problems so am sleeping through the day and being awake all night so we don't have to argue.

Really feel like playing longjump off the edge of a cliff.

Hope everyone's well, sorry i've been quiet, or mopey


----------



## Shell195

elliottreed said:


> I've just woken up, explains the early mornings online! Having relationship problems so am sleeping through the day and being awake all night so we don't have to argue.
> 
> Really feel like playing longjump off the edge of a cliff.
> 
> Hope everyone's well, sorry i've been quiet, or mopey


Sorry hun hope everything sorts itself out soon. Youll knacker your body clock becoming nocturnal


----------



## elliottreed

Don't know what to do, should probably go to the Doctors for some relationship councilling or just ME councilling. I feel like a weighted stone falling into a black hole and not knowing when i'm going to smash on the bottom.

We haven't spoken in 2 days, haven't heard from him, which is very un-usual for us. He said he wanted space to sort his life out. And I haven't heard anything from him since.

Not talking is the most painful thing. Miss him so much.


----------



## Shell195

Im so sorry hun. Bloody men certainly know how to push the right buttons. Hopefully he will come to his senses soon


----------



## elliottreed

He had a medical assessment and he didn't go because of the side affects of the medication he's on.
And he didn't let them know, meaning he won't be able to get up to my house or have money for Valentines day, and i've spent £165 on the best hotel I could find around here for one night, and now I'm probably going to have to go with my Mum.

And am more than likely single because he hasn't even been in touch.
Don't even know what to do, I just cry.


----------



## elliottreed

Just got an e-mail from Graham, he needs time but he said he loves me and he's always going to be mine. Crying my eyes out, at least I know we'll be ok, I hope! Thanks all for baring with me xxxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Sorry to hear that Cari! I always found out the hard way that you would be better off spending the money on yourself!


----------



## elliottreed

Hehe Yup! Found out the hard way with previous partners, but sure as hell didn't learn from it did I !

I would spend every penny on Graham mind! I think the thing I would be more upset about was if *he* didn't come, never mind the money. I would just want to be there with *him* the little tyke.

I'm sure we're still going, I don't think he would miss jumping on a hotel bed making rude noises for love nor money! (Yes my Boyfriend has the mental age of a 16 year old lol )

What you doing up so early anyway hun  ?
xxx


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Cari I felt so sad when I read your posts last night. I feel that you are the sort of person who puts 200% into a relationship and then you are disappointed when your partners gives you get less than 100% back - and believe me there are a lot of blokes out there who give less than 100%, I married one myself, but he's long gone now!!

I'm glad Graham did get in touch with you, because he doesn't seem to be that kind of bloke from his posts. Maybe it's just something you've got to let him work out??

Love your new avatar picture too!


----------



## elliottreed

Sorry for making everyone blub hehe.
I just... I am a do-er, Graham is a sit and wait-er. I like to do things, have everything sussed, know everything, have done it and waiting for the next thing to come along. I like to be as organised to the point of stressing majorly over the slightest things.

Graham is compleeeetely the opposite and because I know no way other than my own (I must confess..) then I get angry and upset and wonder why people aren't as bothered by things as I am... I have to do things right then and there, nothing can ever wait.

I Mother Graham a lot, we both have our problems but I forget mine and concentrate solely on his so I can "help" him, of course he doesn't see this and just thinks i'm an interfereing :censor:

He is an amazing lad, he just has a lot of fear and needs to be coaxed slowly, where as i grab him by the metaphorical horns!

Oh well, some time apart might be good in a way, he gets a break from me, and I learn to be patient..

I think I get so upset because I really want to help him in every way I can, and when he says he needs space it's almost rejecting my help and it makes me feel worthless and useless, even though I have to realise he needs to learn to do things by himself.

I wish it were that easy to only worry about my own problems! I also think I am too scared to take note of my own, so I occupy myself with his, and the last few days I began to realise my own and just felt extremely low.

Big rant over!!
xxx


----------



## Titch1980

elliottreed said:


> Sorry for making everyone blub hehe.
> I just... I am a do-er, Graham is a sit and wait-er. I like to do things, have everything sussed, know everything, have done it and waiting for the next thing to come along. I like to be as organised to the point of stressing majorly over the slightest things.
> 
> Graham is compleeeetely the opposite and because I know no way other than my own (I must confess..) then I get angry and upset and wonder why people aren't as bothered by things as I am... I have to do things right then and there, nothing can ever wait.
> 
> I Mother Graham a lot, we both have our problems but I forget mine and concentrate solely on his so I can "help" him, of course he doesn't see this and just thinks i'm an interfereing :censor:
> 
> He is an amazing lad, he just has a lot of fear and needs to be coaxed slowly, where as i grab him by the metaphorical horns!
> 
> Oh well, some time apart might be good in a way, he gets a break from me, and I learn to be patient..
> 
> I think I get so upset because I really want to help him in every way I can, and when he says he needs space it's almost rejecting my help and it makes me feel worthless and useless, even though I have to realise he needs to learn to do things by himself.
> 
> I wish it were that easy to only worry about my own problems! I also think I am too scared to take note of my own, so I occupy myself with his, and the last few days I began to realise my own and just felt extremely low.
> 
> Big rant over!!
> xxx


you sound very much like me, although i didnt realise i was like that til i read your post and kinda went "ahhhhhhhhh!!!", lol


----------



## feorag

That's what love is Cari - caring for someone else above yourself and putting them first! And you sound a lot like me too!!

Shell, by the way I forgot to mention in response to your suggestions about links to You Tube. I have got links from the Red Squirrel Diary to my mpegs of the squirrels, but as yet have taken no mpegs of The Sanctuary in general. It's worth a thought, but we have to be so careful about having permission from any parents of children who may appear in it.


----------



## elliottreed

Thanks guys, i've never been a fan of myself, unfortunately having an alcoholic as a father for 18 years of your 20 year life is enough to do some permanent damage.

Every other boyfriend has left me because of the problems I have with control and paranoia. I have to be in control of a situation else I go loony! Even simple things like hoovering, I have to make sure I get every bit of crumb off the floor else I sit and look at it and think OH MY GOD WHY CAN NOONE SEE THAT FLECK? haha...

Graham is a good guy for putting up with me, and I with him 

You guys are the best <3 I thought everyone would say "oh christ.. run awayyyy there's an emotional rampage in the cat chat" but you've been most supportive, it's so nice to know there are people who actually listen!

Anywho... about to start a thread with what a quiet day today is going to be :whistling2: Stay tuned!

xxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I always get up early, this week I haven't had a good night's sleep partly because El's has woken up every night either with nightmares or a sore throat......you'd think at 12 she'd sleep through by now......but no.......we going to see her psychiatrist on monday afternoon so I think I'll have to have a moan to him as things are very tricky here at the mo.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen why not just film the animals and link the clips to Youtube so when viewers press the link on your site it shows the animals doing what comes naturally.People love it and weve had so many calls about the cats since putting them on as videos. I can understand about the children not being on them


----------



## elliottreed

Looks like I'm a main feature in the classifieds chat again Lol Shell... xxx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen why not just film the animals and link the clips to Youtube so when viewers press the link on your site it shows the animals doing what comes naturally.People love it and weve had so many calls about the cats since putting them on as videos. I can understand about the children not being on them


Yes, I have to say I do think it's a good idea and when I've got time and I'm up there and it's a good day and the animals look good (which most of them don't at the moment - as you can imagine the ponies and donkeys are big, hairy, muddy critters at the minute! :lol2, I'll do that. Anything to attract people! :lol2:

[wanders off to classified to see what Cari's done now! :roll:] :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Just popped in to complain abour my cats GRRRRRR!!! Was feeling poorly last night and nooded off on the settee. Next thing Kaito and Mido landed on my face in the middle of a playing session and I have a bleeding big scratch right on the end of my nose!!


----------



## elliottreed

Aww Evie !! Hope you're ok! Little tykes

And Eileen... I am a filthy timewaster.. I do nothing but waste peoples time here there and everywhere... :whistling2:

xxx


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's cats for you - that often happens to us in the middle of the night - it's what you might call a "rude awakening"!!

Cari, can't find anything? :blush:


----------



## elliottreed

Here's the rundown

Firstly check this:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/247167-what-think.html

Then have a look at my feedback....

and then about page 3/4 of this 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/248737-warning-xprincessx.html

I am a busy girl it would seem !
xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oooo cari's a timewaster, cari's a timewaster.........i hope you waste a lot of time making me tea when we visit you to fetch your suprises and collect gingy:lol2:

whoops its me ditta on cats account


----------



## elliottreed

Hehe I will certainly time waste and the kettle shall too!

Shell tells me Dom is a timewaster too.. can he come?:flrt:
xxxxx


----------



## ditta

yeah?if you want dom to visit you have to provide me cake too:flrt:


----------



## elliottreed

I am now taking orders of what cake you would like Ditta haha, I would hand make it but I am crap at baking, I made mum an apple pie for mother's day and the rats ended up having it because it sunk like titanic lol 

xxx


----------



## feorag

Cari I'd seen the "what do you think" thread, but by the time I found it, everything I would have said was already said, so I didn't put my two-pennorth in!

Having said that I think to call you a timewaster is very harsh and totally out of order, because if she'd taken your rat away once Lover's mother had chosen hers, then the whole sorry situation wouldn't have happened, so she was irresponsible.

And having read the other thread, well I've posted that I think Emma would be daft to take that kitten without the blood test, even if she tests it herself, because if it comes back with something, what's she going to do about it then???


----------



## ditta

elliottreed said:


> I am now taking orders of what cake you would like Ditta haha, I would hand make it but I am crap at baking, I made mum an apple pie for mother's day and the rats ended up having it because it sunk like titanic lol
> 
> xxx


 
ooooo cari anything with chocolate or lovely pink icing:flrt:


----------



## dave28

*my poorly cat 'twiggy'*

Good to see a cat thread, even tho not been the best of weeks regards my cat, she now 15 years of age and not very well at all. i was in scotland in glasgow at the time, parents rushed her to vets on tuesday due to the fact she couldnt even walk she was to weak apparently in a bad way. she always has regular check ups anyway. so they took her round to local vet who said take her to our other surgery the main 1 in southampton, where she was seen to pretty quickly and put on a drip and kept in for 2nights. they let her home thursday evening as she has started to make abit of progress and eating small amounts again and able to walk etc. but she still very thin and boney can physicly feel her rib cage with the most gentle touch its horrible! shes due back at vets in just under 2 weeks time, for a check and to see the test results as they think she might have lukeamia, which if it is the case she wont be around for much longer. shes a rescue cat like my other cat that we lost about 4 years ago now, just hope the same dont happen to her the way my other cat did, cos that would of been heartbreaking for many if you saw what happened that dark night. my cat did sleep with me on the bed last night which in all 15 years of having her is a 1st! i put her on her cusion on my bed but to be fair she wont normally stay when you put her somewhere, unless she puts herself there on her own accord, even so she will sit on your lap from time to time off her own back but will never come and get on bed by herself and sleep let alone me putting her there and her actually staying put all night! i was very shocked. so that brought back memeories of my other cat as that was where she was for her last night on my bed, with the difference she was like my little shadow followed me everywhere and loved to sleep on my bed, unlike this 1 who can be a nervous wreck and always has been since we got her 15 years ago, quite often runs or goes funny if we been out allday briefly. my other cat was on the end of my bed on that very dark night 4 years ago, and she was going to be sick which was nowt unusual for her, and i didnt really fancy a cat being sick on the bed, so gently coaxed her onto the floor, where she was sick. she then waliked out room and sat on landing at top of stairs and was about 2am in morning. her bk legs started to jiggle like she had no control or bad circulation, so i shouted mum whos room was right there by where she was at top of stairs, mum came out and watched her, dad was half and half at time in bed, it just got worse her legs then within minutes her bk legs well they just packed up altogether, she went to walk down the stairs, and it was horrble and distressing to just see that her rear legs just wernt doing anything, she was just dragging them and they were floppy and freezing cold. she was panting away tongue out as you can imagine we were in a right state mum was especially, so dad got up wondering what all the fuss was about, and saw for himself, b4 rushing her to vets in the early hours of morning. the vet said the next day she was starting to show signs of getting better, and that was short lived within 2 hours of that call he phoned again to say shes going to have to be put to sleep, she gone down hill in a bad way. sadly that was the end of my little sophie, we have her ashes upstairs in a box as we sent her to a place where animals get there own funeral service. thats how quick a reasombly healthy cat 15 years old becomes a very poorly not very well cat, just hope nothing like that happens to twiggy. the cause of sophie the vet siad bk then was a major blood clot the cut all blood off to her rear legs and then the clot just spread very quickly to the rest of her body. i only found out what happend thursday when i got back from glasgow, parents didnt even ring and tell me, and also the fact mum had a car crash the same day, spun out in the new forest that morning on way to her hair appointmant on a bit of black ice, and 180 degree spin into the path of an oncoming car. so as mum put it 'a very black tuesday herself in a crash and my cat twiggy becoming ill'


----------



## ditta

rest in peace sophie, and lots of healing hugs to twiggy:flrt:


----------



## groovy chick

Afternoon cat people :2thumb:

How is everyone today?? Ive had a great day today. We have been to The five sisters zoo. Its was brilliant. I fell in love with the micro pigs, the skunks, the meerkats, the prairie dogs, the wild cats, in fact i just loved everything lol

Heres some pics of the scottish wild cats. They were lovely






























And getting a cuddle off Strachan. He was a little sweetie :notworthy:


----------



## jackyboy

great pics amanda

i had a great time


----------



## groovy chick

jackyboy said:


> great pics amanda
> 
> i had a great time


It was good, wasnt it Jack. We should try and arrange a rfuk meet and we could go there


----------



## jackyboy

yepp

do yuh have the pics of the snakes ect


----------



## feorag

Whereabouts is it Amanda - I've never heard of it! the Scottish Wildcats are great, excellent photographs and they are very near the wire, so are their enclosures small or are they quite friendly?? They have a few down in Surrey at The British Wildlife Centre too, but they stay well away from the public!

BTW a bit worried, but need to ask - what are you doing with a disembodied hand on your left shoulder??? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I thought the same, Eileen!! I stared at the pic for a while, trying to figger out where the hand belongs!! *lol*

Other than that, great pics!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Cari glad you heard from the other half, sorry I didn't reply sooner only just seen this. Just about to start reading the warning thread in a mo.

Dave i'm very sorry to hear about Sophie, r.i.p little one.

Absolutely gorgeous pictures Amanda.

Shell I think the youtube idea for Eileen's sanctuary is a fab one. Some people need a little more visual stimulation in order to part with cash and help out, especially in the present climate.

Will find out about the redundancies at Will's work on wednesday so I'm a nervous wreck, trying to keep busy and occupied but a bit hard when it's plaguing your dreams, but not much I can do.


----------



## elliottreed

No worries katie!

Was only one e-mail but was lovely to recieve, I just hope he talks to me again soon, bloody miss him, keep holding out on him suprising me with a phonecall but no such luck as of yet!

Both threads got out of hand very quickly, am I suprised? No!
I think regardless of my feedback, both of them are certainly going to be damaging their own rep enough! xxx


----------



## feorag

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Katie (and Will of course) - things at the moment are just nightmarish for most people aren't they?


----------



## groovy chick

feorag said:


> Whereabouts is it Amanda - I've never heard of it! the Scottish Wildcats are great, excellent photographs and they are very near the wire, so are their enclosures small or are they quite friendly?? They have a few down in Surrey at The British Wildlife Centre too, but they stay well away from the public!
> 
> BTW a bit worried, but need to ask - what are you doing with a disembodied hand on your left shoulder??? :whistling2:


 
:lol2: I never even noticed the hand lmao. I think i was hogging the skunk too much, other people were trying to get a clap lol 
Its in West Calder in West Lothian. They are maybe going to have to shut the place down because they are short of money, i hope they dont have to  Heres a link to the website Five Sisters Zoo Park
The cats were gorgeous. The enclosure was pretty big and had quite a bit of height, we seen 3 cats in total. When we seen them one was on the ground having a wash, then it jumped on to a branch which was about eye level with me and continued washing itself lol We seen foxes, crocs and lots of monkeys but never got pics of them They had a big indoor lemur enclosure but we never went in . I cant believe ive never been before. It only costs £6 for an adult which i thought was good. We were there for about 4 hours and we could have stayed longer but it was getting a bit chilly


----------



## Shell195

Dave so sorry to hear your old puss is poorley. Your other cat that sadly died most def sounds like a clot. Your old girl is actually a good age but lets hope she recovers this time. Its so sad when old pets begin to fail.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, another animal place that is facing closure - that's a shame.

They are cheap to get in, I have to say that, but their adoption fees are very high - £65 is a lot of money for what you are getting.

I fancy Barry and I will have a run up one day - maybe when the weather gets warmer and we fancy a day out somewhere.


----------



## Lover

I found something on google i thought you guys would like or at least giggle over.


----------



## elliottreed

ROFL:no1:


----------



## Lover

i literaly wet myself.. it took me a while for it to sink in before i laughed my head off though.


----------



## Emmaj

Lover said:


> I found something on google i thought you guys would like or at least giggle over.


 
LOL cat will love that :no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lover

It reminds me of every nakid pet they feel like ermmm.. you know whats lol

and as for people going nuts on rats balls i thought that picture could be a hit. Maybe shell should make her own :whistling2: her cat is stunning i just saw picz.


----------



## groovy chick

:lol2: nice picture lol

Yeah i thought £65 was dear. They had an adoption wall and there was maybe a dozen on it. Its £65 to be a keeper for the day. If i get some money in a few months for my birthday i might do that


----------



## Emmaj

LOL its more the looks on their faces than anything :lol2::lol2:

Hmmm i wouldnt know what one of them felt like as i aint had hold of one in a few years :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cool photos of the wild cats, I thought you had taken THING the hand from the Adams Family with you:lol2:

While I was taking photos of Dennis I took one of Tinkerbell and Sasha too

Tinkerbell handreared from about 8 days old she had a sister that died as a lady had been feeding them cows milk for 2 days and kept them in a box with no heat. They were both really ill and cold when I picked them up and sadly Tinks sister died within hours. I fought so hard for Tinks life feeding her hourly once warmed up with rehydration fluid as she had a very upset tummy. How could I rehome her after that. She has intermitant runny eyes but after many tests it comes back she has damaged tear ducts that block. She is now about 18 months old nad sleeps with my daughter who calls her Stinky which she answers too









This one is Sasha the Evil one. She was brought to the Sanctuary as a kitten on Bonfire night and wasnt quite Feral but was very stressed and nobody could touch her without getting attacked.We tried everything to get this girl a home but she hated them all.We were at a loss as what to with her so I took her home and realeased her upstairs and ignored her completely.One day Sasha decided she wanted to be friends and now as long as you dont push her comfort zone she is lovely and likes attention BUT when she had enough wham you get a really hard fully loaded smack. Ouch


----------



## elliottreed

Im sure Shell will let you hold hers Em  Haha xxx


----------



## Lover

Emmaj said:


> LOL its more the looks on their faces than anything :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Hmmm i wouldnt know what one of them felt like as i aint had hold of one in a few years :lol2::lol2:


 
lol i wouldnt say it felt like it really even though i just said that more like the look maybe im not sure something about them make me think about certain parts.

And i know the wrinkled faces made me laugh harder looking at it closer lol


----------



## Emmaj

Lover said:


> lol i wouldnt say it felt like it really even though i just said that more like the look maybe im not sure something about them make me think about certain parts.
> 
> And i know the wrinkled faces made me laugh harder looking at it closer lol


 
you mean the pursed mouths :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Lover said:


> It reminds me of every nakid pet they feel like ermmm.. you know whats lol
> 
> and as for people going nuts on rats balls i thought that picture could be a hit. Maybe shell should make her own :whistling2: her cat is stunning i just saw picz.


My boy has no balls so I cant compare:Na_Na_Na_Na: Love the pic but they arent handsome like my lil nekkid


----------



## Lover

They look like old ladies or men. lol i need wee now haha


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Cool photos of the wild cats, I thought you had taken THING the hand from the Adams Family with you:lol2:
> 
> While I was taking photos of Dennis I took one of Tinkerbell and Sasha too
> 
> Tinkerbell handreared from about 8 days old she had a sister that died as a lady had been feeding them cows milk for 2 days and kept them in a box with no heat. They were both really ill and cold when I picked them up and sadly Tinks sister died within hours. I fought so hard for Tinks life feeding her hourly once warmed up with rehydration fluid as she had a very upset tummy. How could I rehome her after that. She has intermitant runny eyes but after many tests it comes back she has damaged tear ducts that block. She is now about 18 months old nad sleeps with my daughter who calls her Stinky which she answers too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is Sasha the Evil one. She was brought to the Sanctuary as a kitten on Bonfire night and wasnt quite Feral but was very stressed and nobody could touch her without getting attacked.We tried everything to get this girl a home but she hated them all.We were at a loss as what to with her so I took her home and realeased her upstairs and ignored her completely.One day Sasha decided she wanted to be friends and now as long as you dont push her comfort zone she is lovely and likes attention BUT when she had enough wham you get a really hard fully loaded smack. Ouch


 
they are both stunning shell :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

elliottreed said:


> Im sure Shell will let you hold hers Em  Haha xxx


LOL Cari that sounds sooooooooo wrong :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My boy has no balls so I cant compare:Na_Na_Na_Na: Love the pic but they arent handsome like my lil nekkid


thats sooooooo very true shell :flrt::flrt:



Lover said:


> They look like old ladies or men. lol i need wee now haha


 
LOL im gonna tell my gran you said she looked like a nekid kitty :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Lover said:


> I found something on google i thought you guys would like or at least giggle over.


:roll2MSL


groovy chick said:


> :lol2: nice picture lol
> 
> Yeah i thought £65 was dear. They had an adoption wall and there was maybe a dozen on it. Its £65 to be a keeper for the day. If i get some money in a few months for my birthday i might do that


Well we charge £20 and give a certificate, photograph and 1 free pass. The British Wildlife Centre charges £30-£40 depending on the animal and you get the certificate, the photo, a quarterly newsletter, animal fact sheet and 1 free pass, so yes, by comparison the 5 sisters giving you a profile of the animal and 3 free passes still works out expensive I think. 

We do wildlife training too we charge £60 a day


Shell195 said:


> Tinkerbell handreared from about 8 days old she had a sister that died as a lady had been feeding them cows milk for 2 days and kept them in a box with no heat. They were both really ill and cold when I picked them up and sadly Tinks sister died within hours. I fought so hard for Tinks life feeding her hourly once warmed up with rehydration fluid as she had a very upset tummy. How could I rehome her after that. She has intermitant runny eyes but after many tests it comes back she has damaged tear ducts that block. She is now about 18 months old nad sleeps with my daughter who calls her Stinky which she answers to


Cadbury has exactly the same problem. When he was young my vet put a tiny catheter down the tear duct to see if it was blocked. It wasn't but he said it was very narrow, so as soon as there's the slightest bit extra tears, such as when he's in the garden on a windy or very sunny day, his eyes water.

They're both very pretty cats though Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## Lover

I'm going by my great nan.. i think she would kill me if i told her she looked like one of them in pic lol


----------



## Emmaj

Lover said:


> I'm going by my great nan.. i think she would kill me if i told her she looked like one of them in pic lol


 
Im more than sure she would haha 

you would be safe with my gran she would have forgotten what you said within 3 secs


----------



## jackyboy

groovy chick said:


> :lol2: nice picture lol
> 
> Yeah i thought £65 was dear. They had an adoption wall and there was maybe a dozen on it. Its £65 to be a keeper for the day. If i get some money in a few months for my birthday i might do that


 
didnt it say for under 16s though :whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

OMG those nekids are bloody scary!!!!

Shell, stinky and sasha look lovely! :flrt:

My heating has stopped working! we are waiting for a repair person to come out in the next 24 hours brrrrr


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> OMG those nekids are bloody scary!!!!
> 
> Shell, stinky and sasha look lovely! :flrt:
> 
> My heating has stopped working! we are waiting for a repair person to come out in the next 24 hours brrrrr


 
I know exactly how that feels we were without heat/hotwater for 2 weeks while British Gas sorted out the mess a cockup cowboy plumber made. We are still trying to claim the money back off him as we have a statement from British Gas saying the damage was caused by another plumber :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Have you seen the thread on the poor baby rats that Lover has got back


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Have you seen the thread on the poor baby rats that Lover has got back



Aye posted. It's just shocking. 4 days and they've lost that condition? Pure neglect or something untoward going on underneath, so i'm concerned about her other rats too.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Have you seen the thread on the poor baby rats that Lover has got back


yeah i have  poor lil things


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the Sanctuary tomorrow so wont be on here until tomorrow night so I bet I miss loads


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im off to the Sanctuary tomorrow so wont be on here until tomorrow night so I bet I miss loads


 
i dunno what im doing tomorrow either yet lol 

need to get some clearing up sorted out 


i got some vids of the dogs an skunks playing but i aint posting any more cos everytime i do i get shite for it :bash::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Katiexx said:


> Aye posted. It's just shocking. 4 days and they've lost that condition? Pure neglect or something untoward going on underneath, so i'm concerned about her other rats too.


 
definately agree with you there something not right at all


----------



## feorag

I've been sat on my bum downstairs watching TV and knitting for the last couple of hours, so I haven't seen it, but I'm off to have a look now.

It's taken me half an hour to stop laughing at that picture of Dennis and Steve with matching glasses!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've been sat on my bum downstairs watching TV and knitting for the last couple of hours, so I haven't seen it, but I'm off to have a look now.
> 
> It's taken me half an hour to stop laughing at that picture of Dennis and Steve with matching glasses!!! :lol2:


 
lol yeah that pic was fantastic hahaha :no1:


----------



## feorag

Those poor bloody rats made me want to cry (and worse)!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Those poor bloody rats made me want to cry (and worse)!


 
yeah i know  how can anyone not realise something is wrong when they are in that state its not even normal :devil::bash:


----------



## feorag

to be honest if the rats are in that state it is making me worry about what state her kittens are in???


----------



## Lover

sorry wrong place lol


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> to be honest if the rats are in that state it is making me worry about what state her kittens are in???


yeah thats exactly what i was thinking too 

and her other animals as well


----------



## Lover

Im waiting till she comes online giving more lies and trying to win people over.

And yes well im not going into the kitten situation as some thought she was ok to do what she is doing. Well people will kind of understand her animals will not be looked after and not to home or buy in future. This is life proof.
Her main animals i will be worried about is her dog very old but is like the rats skinny bones showing may have problems as he is like 20. Then a cat called Sky serious head tilt he was set on fire by accident on the cooker. Was outside all cold shivering my mum nearly took him home.


----------



## Emmaj

Lover said:


> Im waiting till she comes online giving more lies and trying to win people over.
> 
> And yes well im not going into the kitten situation as some thought she was ok to do what she is doing. Well people will kind of understand her animals will not be looked after and not to home or buy in future. This is life proof.
> Her main animals i will be worried about is her dog very old but is like the rats skinny bones showing may have problems as he is like 20. Then a cat called Sky serious head tilt he was set on fire by accident on the cooker. Was outside all cold shivering my mum nearly took him home.


 
how the hell was he set on fire by the cooker :bash:


----------



## Lover

apparently her cat Taylor clicked it on and also clicked the one to light it same time and Sky was sat on the cooker. He still looks to have a bit or brownish frazzled fur i given him a cuddle when i got rats aswell as her other kittie Reo.

Well i will leave you to it i need sleep.


----------



## Emmaj

Lover said:


> apparently her cat Taylor clicked it on and also clicked the one to light it same time and Sky was sat on the cooker. He still looks to have a bit or brownish frazzled fur i given him a cuddle when i got rats aswell as her other kittie Reo.
> 
> Well i will leave you to it i need sleep.


 
erm..............okies then thats a clever kitty cat :whistling2:


----------



## Lover

Emmaj said:


> erm..............okies then thats a clever kitty cat :whistling2:


I know should be partners to a scientest. I thought lie. Her cats are smart though.. not that smart unless clicker and light thing are close and could stand on both same time. Oh god its getting to my head hoping its not a lie.


----------



## Emmaj

Lover said:


> I know should be partners to a scientest. I thought lie. Her cats are smart though.. not that smart unless clicker and light thing are close and could stand on both same time. Oh god its getting to my head hoping its not a lie.


never had an animal do that though meg my springer stood infront of fire too close an singed her fur :bash: but she is a bit dense lol she aint ever done it again like lol


----------



## Shell195

Ive got loads of cats and theyve not managed to light the cooker yet:whistling2: Singing in front of the fire I CAN understand dizzy dog:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive got loads of cats and theyve not managed to light the cooker yet:whistling2: Singing in front of the fire I CAN understand dizzy dog:lol2:


LOL wouldnt mind when she did it she looked at me like it was my fault silly poochie :lol2:


----------



## dave28

*thankyou for comments*



Shell195 said:


> Dave so sorry to hear your old puss is poorley. Your other cat that sadly died most def sounds like a clot. Your old girl is actually a good age but lets hope she recovers this time. Its so sad when old pets begin to fail.





Katiexx said:


> Dave i'm very sorry to hear about Sophie, r.i.p little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ditta said:
> 
> 
> 
> rest in peace sophie, and lots of healing hugs to twiggy:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou people for your comments, she seems to be doing ok for now, perked up abit, as to what she was like when she first came home thursday, she was very uncomfy and finding it hard to lay down and also where she had the drip in her leg kept lifting her leg up and down when she was standing as it hurting her a little. shes had 2 pouches of food so far today and im happy with that, whether she will sleep on my bed again tonight i dealt very much, think last night me putting her there and her actually staying was a fluke in itself certainly the 1st time in the 15 years that she slept on my bed! or any bed with myself or parents in at time not like sophie who we lost bout 4 year ago now, she loved to sleep on the bed with me my little shadow or her better nickname panda (being a little cuddly black and white cat) use to love to get right up close against my face and sleep. anyway just thought id update you lot, with twiggy but even tho she showing good signs at mo, dont think that will last for to much longer think thats just tempoary, but only time will tell, could be couple weeks left maybe a month or 2 but when ever it happens she is going to be missed. would love another cat after but think parents have other ideas and want a dog this time round 20 years having cats 3 in total sophie who we lost 4 years ago as you saw in my write up earlier and my 1st cat fluffy 20 years ago only made it to 9 months and we had him from 1 week old found a pure bred wild cat as his mum abodoned him youve heard of guard dogs and he certainly was a guard cat alright. never get 1 like him again use to get in way of myself, brother or parents at door if some1 knocked unless we told him its ok otherwise you had better run or you would of got attacked big time and he would of cclamped onto you starting with your leg working way up tearing you to shreds. that was way bk now in 1988 some git ran him over! the only cat who would do anything you say, and wat you want perform tricks and all sorts and of course have a major wild side to him being a ferril cat and far as he was concerned we were his parents, fed by syringe in younger days drink wise and didnt know how to wash and abserloutly loved going in the bath, where as most cats hate water!
Click to expand...


----------



## Emmaj

dave28 said:


> Katiexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave i'm very sorry to hear about Sophie, r.i.p little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou people for your comments, she seems to be doing ok for now, perked up abit, as to what she was like when she first came home thursday, she was very uncomfy and finding it hard to lay down and also where she had the drip in her leg kept lifting her leg up and down when she was standing as it hurting her a little. shes had 2 pouches of food so far today and im happy with that, whether she will sleep on my bed again tonight i dealt very much, think last night me putting her there and her actually staying was a fluke in itself certainly the 1st time in the 15 years that she slept on my bed! or any bed with myself or parents in at time not like sophie who we lost bout 4 year ago now, she loved to sleep on the bed with me my little shadow or her better nickname panda (being a little cuddly black and white cat) use to love to get right up close against my face and sleep. anyway just thought id update you lot, with twiggy but even tho she showing good signs at mo, dont think that will last for to much longer think thats just tempoary, but only time will tell, could be couple weeks left maybe a month or 2 but when ever it happens she is going to be missed. would love another cat after but think parents have other ideas and want a dog this time round 20 years having cats 3 in total sophie who we lost 4 years ago as you saw in my write up earlier and my 1st cat fluffy 20 years ago only made it to 9 months and we had him from 1 week old found a pure bred wild cat as his mum abodoned him youve heard of guard dogs and he certainly was a guard cat alright. never get 1 like him again use to get in way of myself, brother or parents at door if some1 knocked unless we told him its ok otherwise you had better run or you would of got attacked big time and he would of cclamped onto you starting with your leg working way up tearing you to shreds. that was way bk now in 1988 some git ran him over! the only cat who would do anything you say, and wat you want perform tricks and all sorts and of course have a major wild side to him being a ferril cat and far as he was concerned we were his parents, fed by syringe in younger days drink wise and didnt know how to wash and abserloutly loved going in the bath, where as most cats hate water!
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed for her lets hope she keeps on improving : victory::flrt::flrt:
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

Our Roscoe burnt his tail on our cooker! 

I was upstairs bathing Cadbury for a show when I heard the smoke alarm in the hall going off. Barry had gone across to our neighbours (who were on holiday) to do their lights before I went up to the bathroom, so I assumed he was back and ignored it, then realised he mustn't be and shouted - no reply! 

So leaving Cadbury all sudsed up in the bathroom I rushed downstairs to see Roscoe still standing on the cooker with his tail smoking!!! I screamed, he panicked and ran out into the garden, then when I went out and called him in, he flew back in upstairs and hid under the bed, obviously thinking he was in serious trouble! Then I went into the bathroom to see if Cads was all right and he came flying out scattering soap suds all down the stairs, so when Barry walked back in there was soap everywhere and the house stank of singed fur.


What had happened was that Barry had forgotten to turn off the gas when taking a pan off the cooker at tea-time and the gas had been on since then. What amazed me wasn’t particularly that Roscoe had obviously gone on the cooker and set his tail on fire. But that in the time it had taken the smoke to reach the smoke alarm in the hall, me to get to the bathroom door, call Barry, realise he wasn’t in to deal with the situation, lock Cadbury in the bathroom and go downstairs myself, that Roscoe, in typical Captain Catastrophe style, was still standing on the cooker investigating, apparently unaware that his tail was on fire! 

Fortunately, the damage was only superficial and cosmetic! He has a very long and very well furnished tail (or should I say HAD!) and I assume the thickness of the hair meant that it singed and sort of melted and smoked, but never reached the skin at all, so he was incredibly lucky. 

He ended up with a tail which in overall length was about 3 inches shorter than it had been. About 10 inches of the remaining tail was normal Somali feathery plumed tail and the last 2/3 inches was short coated rather like an Abyssinian tail! It was the following day that I noticed he had also managed to singe off one set of eyebrows!

Captain Catastrophe strikes again! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Dave, sorry we cross posted - that's good news about your cat - I hope she keeps improving!:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Our Roscoe burnt his tail on our cooker!
> 
> I was upstairs bathing Cadbury for a show when I heard the smoke alarm in the hall going off. Barry had gone across to our neighbours (who were on holiday) to do their lights before I went up to the bathroom, so I assumed he was back and ignored it, then realised he mustn't be and shouted - no reply!
> 
> So leaving Cadbury all sudsed up in the bathroom I rushed downstairs to see Roscoe still standing on the cooker with his tail smoking!!! I screamed, he panicked and ran out into the garden, then when I went out and called him in, he flew back in upstairs and hid under the bed, obviously thinking he was in serious trouble! Then I went into the bathroom to see if Cads was all right and he came flying out scattering soap suds all down the stairs, so when Barry walked back in there was soap everywhere and the house stank of singed fur.
> 
> 
> What had happened was that Barry had forgotten to turn off the gas when taking a pan off the cooker at tea-time and the gas had been on since then. What amazed me wasn’t particularly that Roscoe had obviously gone on the cooker and set his tail on fire. But that in the time it had taken the smoke to reach the smoke alarm in the hall, me to get to the bathroom door, call Barry, realise he wasn’t in to deal with the situation, lock Cadbury in the bathroom and go downstairs myself, that Roscoe, in typical Captain Catastrophe style, was still standing on the cooker investigating, apparently unaware that his tail was on fire!
> 
> Fortunately, the damage was only superficial and cosmetic! He has a very long and very well furnished tail (or should I say HAD!) and I assume the thickness of the hair meant that it singed and sort of melted and smoked, but never reached the skin at all, so he was incredibly lucky.
> 
> He ended up with a tail which in overall length was about 3 inches shorter than it had been. About 10 inches of the remaining tail was normal Somali feathery plumed tail and the last 2/3 inches was short coated rather like an Abyssinian tail! It was the following day that I noticed he had also managed to singe off one set of eyebrows!
> 
> Captain Catastrophe strikes again! :lol2:


 
LOL never mind owt else the house could of blown woman lol your so bloomin lucky :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Geez... I really don't know what to think. I just read through that whole thread by Kim about the rats... I've always thought of Jess as a friend, but a picture's worth a thousand words  Those poor things are in a terrible state!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Geez... I really don't know what to think. I just read through that whole thread by Kim about the rats... I've always thought of Jess as a friend, but a picture's worth a thousand words  Those poor things are in a terrible state!!


yeps its sad jen hun


----------



## dave28

*Heres twiggy taken 10mins ago. Pics are decieving tho she thinner than she looks!*


----------



## Emmaj

dave28 said:


>


 
bless her she is a pretty kitty :flrt::flrt:


----------



## elliottreed

Morning 
Woke up to an interesting visitor message, looks like it isn't going to be fine after all


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning everyone! Dave, Twiggy is lovely!

We got no heating or hot water still, thank god for electric blankets! Me and Els and F & F and Mr Wibble were all in my bed last night. There's going to be loads of snow later eek!


Just seen the rat pics and have to say I'm disgusted, I have commented on that thread, I don't like to get involved with anything like that but I had to say something.


----------



## Lover

Amalthea said:


> Geez... I really don't know what to think. I just read through that whole thread by Kim about the rats... I've always thought of Jess as a friend, but a picture's worth a thousand words  Those poor things are in a terrible state!!


 
Exactly what i thought Jen but after this i will never forgive her. Blue died in the night it has upset me alot im just trying to get the others from her now i hope i do and if there as bad its cruelty. She did text saying the others she has are skinny and sleepy. To be honest i doubt her other have made the night.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Cari, that's a lovely visitor message (had to go and look cos I is very nosy) why does that make you think the morning isn't going to be fine after all?

Dave Twiggy is a very pretty cat, whether she is ill or not. I hope the vet can bring her around a bit - it's so sad when they grow old.



Emmaj said:


> LOL never mind owt else the house could of blown woman lol your so bloomin lucky :lol2:


No actually Emma - it was Harry who nearly blew us up!! :lol2: The gas was lit when Roscoe burnt himself, so we would just have burnt down.

It was Christmas Eve and the whole family were here. Elise her b*stard ex-husband and Chloe as a baby were upstairs in the bedrooms and Iain who was still single was fortunately sleeping downtairs on the settee in the living room. We'd all gone to bed and he was just dozing off when he heard a noise in the kitchen. He knew it would be a cat and so he lay for a bit and then decided he'd better investigate. When he went into the kitchen Harry was on the cooker hob trying to get the turkey innards out of the pressure cooker and he'd pushed the pressure cooker over onto the knobs and turned one of the gases on. To light my gas there's a separate clicker switch, so the gas didn't ignite. If Iain hadn't heard the noise or if we'd all been upstairs asleep, when one of us got up in the early morning and switched the light on - then it would have been BOOM big style!!

Cats??? Who would have them?


----------



## freekygeeky

beautiful main coone just came up for rehoming 










she looks very young in this photo in comparison to the one in the email, but this is the info on her 

**Seeking a Home *
* Tink is a 2 year old Tortoiseshell Maine ****, who is in the care of the UKRCC. She is vaccinated, neutered and microchipped. Tink is an extremely active, playful Ragdoll and so needs a home where she can have safe access to a secure garden.

Tink is a 2 year old Tortoishell and was passed to the UKRCC in May 08 by her owner. She was underweight and in need of some TLC and has been in foster care ever since. As the photos show, she is now a beautifully healthy lady.

The UKRCC have vaccinated, neutered and microchipped Tink and she is ready to be re-homed. Tink has a clean bill of health but she has been in contact with cats with the Calici (Cat Flu) virus and could be a carrier. She has shown no signs of developing the virus herself but the UKRCC would prefer her new home to be without other cats as a preventative measure. 

Tink is a bundle of energy and very intelligent. She is friendly but doesn’t like to be picked up too much. She is a dominant lady and full of character.

She needs a new home with a secure garden, so she can enjoy being outside in safety. The UKRCC would prefer that if her new family have children that they be older (i.e. not toddlers).


----------



## feorag

Totally confused here Gina - is it supposed to be a **** or a Ragdoll??

The UKRCC is a Ragdoll cat club, but you've mentioned **** in the first sentence and **** and Ragdoll in the second?

Help!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Totally confused here Gina - is it supposed to be a **** or a Ragdoll??
> 
> The UKRCC is a Ragdoll cat club, but you've mentioned **** in the first sentence and **** and Ragdoll in the second?
> 
> Help!!!!


i was confused too!! but in the picture that I was sent she looks like a maine ****


----------



## feorag

:lol2: But Ragdolls are semi longhaired the same as Maine *****, and if you get one that isn't a mitted, colourpoint or bi-colour (in other words one with lots of white on it, which are the ones that people recognise as being Raggies) then it won't look like a Ragdoll to an untrained eye!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :lol2: But Ragdolls are semi longhaired the same as Maine *****, and if you get one that isn't a mitted, colourpoint or bi-colour (in other words one with lots of white on it, which are the ones that people recognise as being Raggies) then it won't look like a Ragdoll to an untrained eye!!


either way she is pretty!! lol


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. Cari, that's a lovely visitor message (had to go and look cos I is very nosy) why does that make you think the morning isn't going to be fine after all?
> 
> Dave Twiggy is a very pretty cat, whether she is ill or not. I hope the vet can bring her around a bit - it's so sad when they grow old.
> 
> No actually Emma - it was Harry who nearly blew us up!! :lol2: The gas was lit when Roscoe burnt himself, so we would just have burnt down.
> 
> It was Christmas Eve and the whole family were here. Elise her b*stard ex-husband and Chloe as a baby were upstairs in the bedrooms and Iain who was still single was fortunately sleeping downtairs on the settee in the living room. We'd all gone to bed and he was just dozing off when he heard a noise in the kitchen. He knew it would be a cat and so he lay for a bit and then decided he'd better investigate. When he went into the kitchen Harry was on the cooker hob trying to get the turkey innards out of the pressure cooker and he'd pushed the pressure cooker over onto the knobs and turned one of the gases on. To light my gas there's a separate clicker switch, so the gas didn't ignite. If Iain hadn't heard the noise or if we'd all been upstairs asleep, when one of us got up in the early morning and switched the light on - then it would have been BOOM big style!!
> 
> Cats??? Who would have them?


 
I remember when one of the dogs caught the gas an lets just say i was huntin high an low for this odd smell lucky i dint light a *** or turn on a light or i would have been that years xmas dinner :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Lover said:


> Exactly what i thought Jen but after this i will never forgive her. Blue died in the night it has upset me alot im just trying to get the others from her now i hope i do and if there as bad its cruelty. She did text saying the others she has are skinny and sleepy. To be honest i doubt her other have made the night.


look i have been speaking to jess via pm an her story of events is very different 

tbh i think this should be left alone now 

you do what you have to kim an let jess get on with what she has to 


if it was a friend of mine that had a problem i would help them not come on a public forum an slate them 

i think its all got out of hand an should just be left to rest now 

no ones getting brownie points from this just people being made to look bad


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'm still waiting for the heating engineer! just thought I would do a swift change of subject......:whistling2:


----------



## dave28

Emmaj said:


> bless her she is a pretty kitty :flrt::flrt:





feorag said:


> Dave Twiggy is a very pretty cat, whether she is ill or not. I hope the vet can bring her around a bit - it's so sad when they grow old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfingersbimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning everyone! Dave, Twiggy is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Twiggy seems to be doing ok for now anyway, shes put a tiny bit of weight on but still boney but thats how she likely stay now sadly. she didnt sleep on the bed last night but the night b4 her staying there was a fluke.
> she woke me up about an hour ago came in and jumped on the bed meow meow meow lol dropping hints come down and feed me lmao bless her.
> signs are good for now, but the truth will come out in just over a weeks time when her test results come back to the vet.
> long as she dont deteriate b4 then of course which i hope she dont.
Click to expand...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I hope Twiggy continues to improve Dave, it's so worrying when you have a poorly pet!


----------



## dave28

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I hope Twiggy continues to improve Dave, it's so worrying when you have a poorly pet!


good job she dont like going out lately, in last few months, especially today it freezing here on the south coast feels about minus 2 outside that and the very strong winds at mo, with sleet coming down just now briefly.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Good afternoon everyone!

I've got a quorn sausage casserole in the oven and it smells gorgeous!!!

Having to take Tigger (my Felv+) to the vets tomorrow, he has a graze on his neck where it looks like his fur has fallen out and it almost looks like it's been overwashed - it look really sore poor thing. He is eating and drinking and playing well though so fingers crossed. 

I just hate taking him to the vets with him being FeLV because I'm terrified they'll tell me it's "the beginning of the end"  I really love that moggie!

On the plus side, our ratties have settled in well  It's so nice having rats again. I'd forgotten what wonderful social, affectionate creatures they can be! 

Jen xxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

good luck at the vet's Jen! I hope Tigger's graze is nothing to worry about!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thank you! I'll come back and let you know how it goes! I also have my driving test tomorrow morning so got a fair amount on!

I've managed to get a load of photos of the moggies recently so I'm just uploading them to photobucket and will post them in a mo!

xxx


----------



## BadBikaDamo

Hi guys. Does anyone know where the UKRCC is based?


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck at the vets and with the driving test tomorrow!

Aren't rats wonderful, I struggle to imagine my life without them now, soppy eh.

On a completely off topic note, a family friend put some pictures up of my brother and myself as kids, and I just had to share.. I was such a funny looking sod. Had to shrink them down a bit on photobucket as they're massive :lol2:


----------



## groovy chick

Katie you do not look like a funny sod :lol2: At least you were cute lol My baby photos im really really chubby and look like a mini michelin man lol

Good luck on your driving test twb, thats one thing i would never do again :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

thought u migh like to see it 
he is called a pirate cat, he is special and is practically on a shoulder or head or neckk all day long


----------



## Esarosa

Gorgeous gorgeous boy. Hell I could gush about him all day :lol2:

Libby is a shoulder cat for Will, but won't do it with me. She does however give me the paw when she wants me to pick her up for cuddles or to carry her around, bone idle mare!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

As promised, photos of my moggies:

This is my baby girl Meggie Moo, she's nearly a year old but is still so tiny, we think she was taken from mum to early, but she's a very happy, loving little thing.










This is Tigger, my FeLV+ boy playing with his kipper!










Cosworth, playing behind the sofa.... nuff said










Unwrapping Christmas Presents











Megs brother Archie, also small but much stockier


















Up to Date Dinner Photo


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I can only apologise for the last 2 pictures, I keep resizing them and they come out like that!

Done it now!


----------



## Emmaj

Timewarpbunny said:


> As promised, photos of my moggies:
> 
> This is my baby girl Meggie Moo, she's nearly a year old but is still so tiny, we think she was taken from mum to early, but she's a very happy, loving little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Tigger, my FeLV+ boy playing with his kipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosworth, playing behind the sofa.... nuff said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrapping Christmas Presents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megs brother Archie, also small but much stockier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to Date Dinner Photo


fantastic pics the dinner ones great :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> thought u migh like to see it
> he is called a pirate cat, he is special and is practically on a shoulder or head or neckk all day long


 
gina he is gorgas such a pretty cat :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

freekygeeky said:


> thought u migh like to see it
> he is called a pirate cat, he is special and is practically on a shoulder or head or neckk all day long


Gorggeous cat!


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky very much everyone!!!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> thanky very much everyone!!!


why your very welcome Gina :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> beautiful main coone just came up for rehoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks very young in this photo in comparison to the one in the email, but this is the info on her
> 
> **Seeking a Home **
> Tink is a 2 year old Tortoiseshell Maine ****, who is in the care of the UKRCC. She is vaccinated, neutered and microchipped. Tink is an extremely active, playful Ragdoll and so needs a home where she can have safe access to a secure garden.


So Gina - are you sure it's a Maine **** as it says in your description, because I must say, although she is a beautiful cat, she looks nothing like a Maine **** or a Ragdoll to me. Apart from the fact that she looks very long in the head for either breed, she just doesn't appear to have a longhair coat. Are you sure she isn't a DSH that has been taken in by the club for rehoming?


BadBikaDamo said:


> Hi guys. Does anyone know where the UKRCC is based?


Cat *breed* clubs and communities like the UKRCC tend to be national distributed throughout the UK - they will have members all over the country and their committee (or community in the case of the UKRCC) will be comprised of members who live all over the country. But here is their website address Welcome to the UKRCC


Timewarpbunny said:


> Having to take Tigger (my Felv+) to the vets tomorrow, he has a graze on his neck where it looks like his fur has fallen out and it almost looks like it's been overwashed - it look really sore poor thing. He is eating and drinking and playing well though so fingers crossed.
> 
> I just hate taking him to the vets with him being FeLV because I'm terrified they'll tell me it's "the beginning of the end"  I really love that moggie!
> 
> On the plus side, our ratties have settled in well  It's so nice having rats again. I'd forgotten what wonderful social, affectionate creatures they can be!
> 
> Jen xxx


Hi Jen, I hope Tigger is all right and I know exactly what you mean - it must be so worrying for you with an FeLV+ cat in your household, because you can never know when (or if) it will go full blown. I hope he's OK.

And your cats all look gorgeous too!

Gina, Scooby looks extremely happy in your hood - how kind you are to buy clothes that are so comfortable for him! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

So Gina - are you sure it's a Maine **** as it says in your description, because I must say, although she is a beautiful cat, she looks nothing like a Maine **** or a Ragdoll to me. Apart from the fact that she looks very long in the head for either breed, she just doesn't appear to have a longhair coat. Are you sure she isn't a DSH that has been taken in by the club for rehoming?

i got the email from main **** club... they got it from the ragdoll people.. the description i have added is from the ragdoll club people!

Gina, Scooby looks extremely happy in your hood - how kind you are to buy clothes that are so comfortable for him! 

he is very lucky.. but theough to be hoenst, he will do it weather or not i have suitable clothes on! lol


----------



## feorag

Ah well - you did say that the photo was different from the e-mail so did they send you a newer photograph then?

Yes my cats just lie over my shoulder, they've never gone in a hood before, but it does depend on the cat!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Ah well - you did say that the photo was different from the e-mail so did they send you a newer photograph then?
> 
> Yes my cats just lie over my shoulder, they've never gone in a hood before, but it does depend on the cat!



yea new photo, all fluffy.
hehe!! scooby is mentl though, he will literraly run afer you and jump on your back, very naughty... but cute too¬


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

aw scooby is so cute :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> aw scooby is so cute :flrt:


hehe


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

my heating is on!!!! :2thumb: the meter cupboard door had blown off and someone, probably kids, had turned the gas off!!! So it didn't take the bloke long to figure it out :whistling2:


----------



## dave28

butterfingersbimbo said:


> my heating is on!!!! :2thumb: The meter cupboard door had blown off and someone, probably kids, had turned the gas off!!! So it didn't take the bloke long to figure it out :whistling2:


lol bet he thought christ got a right 1 here lmao


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> my heating is on!!!! :2thumb: the meter cupboard door had blown off and someone, probably kids, had turned the gas off!!! So it didn't take the bloke long to figure it out :whistling2:


 

:lol2::lol2: Bet he loved you. At least is was instantly fixable


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you seen dittas siggy shell:whistling2:


----------



## elliottreed

evening all, rfuk appears to hate us these days "Ooo she's gona blow!"

had a good chat with Graham today, all sorted, he's coming up on Tuesday!

Was a bit worried when i read my visitor message from him, i try to decode EVERYTHING! lol  even if there is no hidden message

Really relieved and happy now though, miss him so much! haven't seen him in about a month  xxx


----------



## Emmaj

yay a happy cari again cool glad things are okies with you :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you seen dittas siggy shell:whistling2:


Only just :lol2:Steves not a happy bunny he thinks everyones laughing at him, silly man we have better things to do:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Gina Scooby is now officially a Hoody:lol2:

Cari Im so glad youve sorted things:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Only just :lol2:Steves not a happy bunny he thinks everyones laughing at him, silly man we have better things to do:whistling2:


Nooooooooo tell him noones laffing at him :whistling2:

we was cooing over dennis :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## elliottreed

Hehe thanks guys, glad me and Graham are sorted <3 or at least will be on Tues..

We also have a new toilet (My Brother had a panic attack and dropped a glass of water in there when trying to be sick  so we've had stagnant toilet water with a huge bloody hole in the side of the basin since september!!! plumbers said it was "too small a job" for them to be called out, so we had to get my unlcle down from Hull to fit it)

Things took a turn for the worst last night, after weeks (about 5) of my brother being fine, his absolute arse of a girlfriend was playing "lets mess with Andrew's head" and she said some things and hung up on him..

Which lead to Andrew smashing his phone against the wall and then putting it in a glass of coke, and smashing the coke glass at the wall..

He was in the light coloured spare room as he threw his phone at our double glazed windows in his own room and there is glass all over the place and he won't go back in it..

so as you can imagine mum is thrilled with how the spare room is becoming...

He then started going into this post trauma stress state he does where he goes absolutely oblivious to anything, and he said Dad was calling and he didn't know where his phone was (try checking the coke...) and Dad told him he couldn't go to work again because where Andrew works is dangerous, because Dad was going to ring him now to tell him it was dangerous and why.

(Dad died 29th jan last year)

SO yep... what a life we lead eh?

Very stressy right now, hurry up valentines day, i want to run away!
£165 for the night !? 6 course meal, and a cocktail pianist, situated in a deer park, BLISS !! Haven't been away in 5 years plus, so excited!!!

Riverside Hotel and Restaurant

xxxx



P.s. this is where i've booked for G and i


----------



## Shell195

God that looks absolutely gorgeous......green with envy:lol2:


----------



## feorag

That looks *fabulous* Cari - I'm sure you'll have a great time.

You are a worryer though aren't you. I read that message and I didn't see any 'hidden message' in it!

So sorry to hear about your brother, cos I know it's the last thing you and your mum need at the minute! I really thought he'd sorted himself out, but obviously not!


----------



## elliottreed

Hehe thanks guys
It's in Evesham, only about an hour away
I was looking at a cheap hotel 10 mins down the road, just to get some alone time, but then i thought.. well if im paying 60 quid i may add a hundred and do it nicely!

I am such a worrier, I am paranoid, and i'm oversensitive.. anything sparks me off! haha  but at least i can admit that and hopefully the pshycologist im booked in with for my ME can help slightly...

Mum's just about had enough, however it's the NHS she's annoyed at. They have failed us completely.. its been nearly a year now and we're still waiting for him to see a neuro... they think it's "temporal lobe epilepsy" but we wont know until they start giving a damn 

He cut himelf a lot last night, we'd hidden all the knives but this one i think he'd kept hidden pretty well,.. i do a nightly room check of both spare room and his room while he's at work, and i mean i flip matresses look behind cracks in skirting board, and i found nothing..

At least the toilet is one thing off the list (until he makes more!) and Mum says to let everyone know how fun it is to throw a toilet into a tip...

SMASH! wish i'd have been able to do it haha.. what a relief it wouldve been!

Will definitely take the camera to the hotel, would love to just have some US time, and we love quiet pretty areas so i'll see what the deer park is like and if we spot any!!

I am a keen ornithologist too and it's most definitely buzzard land!
xxx


----------



## Esarosa

Wow Cari that place is beautiful, very envious, hope you have a lovely time. Bet you can't wait. Sorry to hear about your brother


----------



## elliottreed

Thanks hun!
The thing I am most looking forward to other than the fact it looks gorgeous!
Is a good nights sleep, Graham and I in a year and a bit of being together, have never slept in a double bed together...

I don't mean that in any sexual context I purely mean, those of you with double beds (probably all of you lovers!) have no idea how horrible and how upsetting it is to not be able to sleep soundly with someone. Graham and I have to sleep top and tail whether we're at mine or his..

G has a box room, and I have a room full of animals (no room for double beds)
So yep waking up to Graham's smile rather than his feet will be a nice change! xxxx


----------



## feorag

Top to tail??? Can you not "spoon"?? My Barry is built like a brick ****house and I'm not much smaller, but even we managed to sleep head to head in a single bed when we were older than you two! :lol2:

Mind, I wouldn't entertain the thought nowadays, cos I like my comfort too much!! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

I have to admit... i like to stick my bum out and Graham has on several occasions landed on the guinea pig cage with a squeal in the middle of the night lol :blush:

I am not a small lady... i do like to sprawl out  haha xxx


----------



## feorag

Hmmmm.................. I see! Maybe a bit too much information there!! :lol2:

Now I'm off to bed with a mental image of you sticking your bum out the bed and Grahame sleeping on a guinea pig cage!! :lol2:

Night! :2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed

haha i didn't mean like.. nevermind...
haha... night eileen, sleep well! xxx


----------



## Shell195

The last lot of posts made me smile. Steve and I used to spoon but then along came Claude and then Murphy 2 silly spaniels and now they sleep in the middle(King size bed) so Steve sleeps with his hand on my bum and thats the nearest we get most nights:blush:

:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

Haha awww shell..
I just get feet in my face and occasionally have my feet cuddled onto

Although Graham has now decided to wake me up by tickling my feet which is becoming annoying haha... i am extremely ticklish and i always end up wanting to beat him with a blunt object when im tired too haha xxx


----------



## elliottreed

i thought i'd post some batty pictures of us to show you how mental we are in real life as well as online haha... as lately i've been clogging cat chat with my problems 

graham with Tugar 
(a teddy sent with an adoption pack i got him for his 20th birthday)










I hate photos of myself
So here is something a little nicer to look at
Me holding Crumble one of my beardies!










we can be chirpy sometimes !! hehe xxx


----------



## Shell195

Nice happy pics Cari:2thumb:. 
How is the snow where everyone lives.?? We have it its not deep but is still snowing. They are forecasting up to a foot in some places:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

ver deep
not going to uni... whoop


----------



## Shell195

I was just having a look on Preloved and came across this ad.Click on the photo to enlarge, me thinks this isnt a British Shorthair, no wonder the owner had trouble with the papers:whistling2:
Preloved | chocolate british short hair kitten for sale for sale in Manchester, Lancashire, UK

Nice day for you then Gina:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I was just having a look on Preloved and came across this ad.Click on the photo to enlarge, me thinks this isnt a British Shorthair, no wonder the owner had trouble with the papers:whistling2:
> Preloved | chocolate british short hair kitten for sale for sale in Manchester, Lancashire, UK
> 
> Nice day for you then Gina:2thumb:



but im ill. i have (somethign like but not) cycsitius again (sp)


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I failed my driving test  Totally my fault, made a stupid mistake... very very annoyed with myself! Got to take Tigs to the vets now - let's hope its a better day for him!


----------



## freekygeeky

Timewarpbunny said:


> I failed my driving test  Totally my fault, made a stupid mistake... very very annoyed with myself! Got to take Tigs to the vets now - let's hope its a better day for him!


sniff 
was it beacuse of the snow?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Nope, just cause I made a stupid mistake lol! We've had no snow, we've got beautiful sunshine!


----------



## Shell195

I hated taking my test and was surprised when I passed first time then I became very embarassing all I kept saying was "What a nice man a very very nice man" over and over again:blush: Im surprised he didnt change his mind:lol2:

Hope all goes well at the vets for Tigs, Im sure it will

Poor Gina Urinary problems are very painful:devil:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Poor Gina Urinary problems are very painful:devil:


Very.. ive been havign this problem on and off for two years.
been to GP and the doctors MANY times, loads of tests done, they have no idea what it is...
all in all.. it means pain...pain...days off...pain...
4 hours sat on the loo last night crying!
and.. (i know its not 18+...but no...''making love'') rubbish rubbish rubbsih!


----------



## elliottreed

best thing for cystitus is water! and lots of it!
and cranberry juice so im told...
clears the erm... clears you out of any bad bits and erm..
ok im going to get graphic so il let google be your friend!
xxxx


----------



## Shell195

Have you tried drinking pure Cranberry juice, it really helps. My daughter suffers from this problem too

I had Elmo my MC at the vets yesterday as on Saturday night he was having trouble weeing spending 10 minutes in the litter tray straining to produce a few drops then moving to the next tray. They gave him Anti inflamm injection and Antibiotic inj as they think its Cystitis and not Crystals. He seems mended today. :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

elliottreed said:


> best thing for cystitus is water! and lots of it!
> and cranberry juice so im told...
> clears the erm... clears you out of any bad bits and erm..
> ok im going to get graphic so il let google be your friend!
> xxxx





Shell195 said:


> Have you tried drinking pure Cranberry juice, it really helps. My daughter suffers from this problem too
> 
> I had Elmo my MC at the vets yesterday as on Saturday night he was having trouble weeing spending 10 minutes in the litter tray straining to produce a few drops then moving to the next tray. They gave him Anti inflamm injection and Antibiotic inj as they think its Cystitis and not Crystals. He seems mended today. :2thumb:


yea done all that, dosnt work.. doctors are rubbish SNIFF!.. lol
i have a codl too.. so unfair!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. 

Cari, those photos are very happy photos and I bet you have a great time on Valentines day - only 12 days to go!! : victory:

Shell I'm sorry, but I had to laugh when I looked at that advert, there ain't no way that's a British Short Hair, not with that fluffy coat :lol2:

He could be variant from a mating by someone breeding exotics, but he's no pure BSH! Have to say "moving into a smaller apartment" a month after getting a kitten made me mad! Why does she have to rehome him and surely she must have know she was maybe moving??? :devil:

Also sorry to hear about Elmo - I hope the anti-bs carry on working. Pasht (my Aby) suffered with cystitis when he was about 2 year old and was back and forward to the vets for quite a few months for anti-b's. I changed his diet to c/d diet and kept him on that for a couple of years, then put him back on normal food and tested his urine for a few years, but it never came back.

Gina, sorry to hear about your problems - if you are certain it isn't cystitis, could it be that you have endometriosis? Of course as you say this isn't 18+ so you can't say where the pain is!


----------



## freekygeeky

clearing my memory card amd found new pics 

well old..

from the day they came!














































isnt it odd i dont think they have grown,,, look at the pics.. then u realse!!


----------



## Shell195

they are so cute I just love that last photo:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> they are so cute I just love that last photo:flrt:


hehe!
its so strange, i honestly cant see them growing up.
its so odd.
and from shy littel fleaworm thin babies from the streets... 
too crazy spolit tom and scoob.. mental.

its just so crazy that poor minu and scoob and tom and all the rest where abandoned..and born on the streets..


even wierder.. what are the other ittens doing? how are they? do their mums love them? do they get spoli? aer they alive? are they on the streets  hmph, wish i could of kept them all!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Awww how cute are those! I love kitten photos, in fact I love kittens which is why I'm not allowed to see any in the flesh because we've got down to 5 now and hubby wants to keep it that way.....

I put a cat album on my profile yesterday and have some cute kitten photos of Princess and Cossie! Cossie is now a big long legged graceful moggie!


----------



## feorag

Awww, some lovely pictures there Jen!! :2thumb:


----------



## dave28

cool pics i would of had the litte grey kitten hehe. cute when there kittens shame they dont stay like it.


----------



## feorag

Yes, if we could "bottle" kittens we'd make a fortune. There's nothing cuter I think!! : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwwww gina the pics are so cute :flrt:


i really must get some of saffy lilly an rubes need to clean lews room first kids room hey looks like a bombs hit it at mo :blush::lol2:

soon as i have tidied will take some piccys of the gurlies :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I would have LOADS if they just stayed kittens *lol*


----------



## elliottreed

i'm such an idiot :bash: i think i've successfully managed to ruin my relationship by being a paranoid schitzophrenic. *sigh*

wish i wasn't such a prat.

sleep needed... just to let everyone know im a pillock, and that Mister is going in for op tomorrow. paws crossed there are no complications, im sure there won't be as it's only lopping his knackers..


----------



## feorag

He'll be fine Cari - stop worrying!! And I'm sure you and Graham will be too - stop worrying!!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Timewarpbunny said:


> Awww how cute are those! I love kitten photos, in fact I love kittens which is why I'm not allowed to see any in the flesh because we've got down to 5 now and hubby wants to keep it that way.....
> 
> I put a cat album on my profile yesterday and have some cute kitten photos of Princess and Cossie! Cossie is now a big long legged graceful moggie!





feorag said:


> Awww, some lovely pictures there Jen!! :2thumb:





dave28 said:


> cool pics i would of had the litte grey kitten hehe. cute when there kittens shame they dont stay like it.





feorag said:


> Yes, if we could "bottle" kittens we'd make a fortune. There's nothing cuter I think!! : victory:





Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwww gina the pics are so cute :flrt:
> 
> 
> i really must get some of saffy lilly an rubes need to clean lews room first kids room hey looks like a bombs hit it at mo :blush::lol2:
> 
> soon as i have tidied will take some piccys of the gurlies :flrt:





Amalthea said:


> I would have LOADS if they just stayed kittens *lol*



hehe thank you everyone! if they stayed that size.. i think i woudl of gone mad with 4 in the house.. seriously they are cute,.. but you do need time off from having them! lol


----------



## freekygeeky

also ill just add i took the kittens outside, in the snow , their first time... tom hid under a bush and wouldn come out.. and scooby just shook to death.. i guess they dont like snow..


zingi was better when i introduced him last year to it.. although he was a little older than they are..


----------



## Esarosa

Afternoon all. Snows come down relatively heavy here, Lady is proving a nightmare to get in from wee wee's and taking her for a walk she just refused to come home, she was absolutely knackered mind, but she loves the snow :lol2: There was a fox in next doors garden last night at about 3am, so silly o'clock. Lady who normally would 'guard' her garden just sniffed the fence, then went back to playing in the snow :lol2: good news for the fox though eh.

I have a vivid memory of about 8 years ago at our old old house, the snow had come down really heavy, and Harriet (cat) was sat on the dustbin, she jumped off the dustbin to come inside and disapeared amongst the snow, all I heard was a pathetic meow so I went to dig her out. God I wish i'd had a camera. Not seen it that heavy since


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

dave28 said:


> lol bet he thought christ got a right 1 here lmao





Shell195 said:


> :lol2::lol2: Bet he loved you. At least is was instantly fixable


:lol2: I think it was a combination of the two :blush: He liked the snakes, and was happy to have a cup of coffee and a natter while he made sure it was all ok......I did feel like a right tit believe me :bash: myself!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Timewarpbunny said:


> I failed my driving test  Totally my fault, made a stupid mistake... very very annoyed with myself! Got to take Tigs to the vets now - let's hope its a better day for him!


Aw hun, I bet it was nerves! Put it down to experience and book in for your next one. :grouphug:



freekygeeky said:


> but im ill. i have (somethign like but not) cycsitius again (sp)


OH no! I had loads of problems after having els bells and I was constantly back and forth the docs, in the end I felt like getting pictures taken and handing them out to all the gp's as I was so fed up with them all having a nosey and not really helping :grouphug:



Shell195 said:


> I had Elmo my MC at the vets yesterday as on Saturday night he was having trouble weeing spending 10 minutes in the litter tray straining to produce a few drops then moving to the next tray. They gave him Anti inflamm injection and Antibiotic inj as they think its Cystitis and not Crystals. He seems mended today. :2thumb:


Is it something in the air! Poor Elmo I hope he manages to pee freely now. :grouphug: He can have a hug too!


----------



## feorag

Looking at the cat pictures in the snow reminded me of the first time Briagha went out in the snow. Now Orientals are heat seeking missiles (as Shell will attest), but Briagha didn't mind the snow when he first discovered it and was having a lovely time exploring











Then my son made a huuuuge snowball and dropped it on him. I think you'll agree his expression shows what he thinks about that, although bless him his tail is still up in the air, just the rest of him is buried in snow.










But the Somalis (well most of them) love being out in the snow. This is my beloved Sorcha observing the world go by from the safety of her little nook in the wall! 










Sorry for the quality, but these are photographs of old photos taken with a reasonably cr*p camera in those days, cos my scanner doesn't recognise XP and so won't work!

And this is probably my favourite photo of a Somali in the snow. It's Roscoe's mum, Kisha, when she was a kitten.


----------



## Shell195

Most Oriental cats hate cold weather Purdy stays put on top of the Uromastyx viv as it gets really warm you wouldnt catch her outside in this weather:lol2:
Bailey my Persian went in the garden today then sat at the landing window to come in he looked like a Snow Cat.:lol2: I dont know why he didnt come in the dog flap as usual instead of climbing the rope wrapped tree trunk walking across the trellis across the Utility room roof and onto the window ledge. Not a bright boy:whistling2:

Lovely cat pics Eileen:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

LOVING the snow!!! Kisha is STUNNING, Eileen!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

eileen your black cat looks (in the face) like zing aww...


----------



## Emmaj

Awwww all the snow pics are fantastic :flrt:


----------



## dave28

hey all, just update that twiggy is still doing fine. parents got back today and dad treated her to some fish, she couldnt get it down her quick enough lol. as mum said tho test results due bk next week and not looking good, even if all seems to be well at moment. she got alot of white blood cells which need to start decreasing not increasing, so we will see, but vet suspects when they took her last tuesday for them 2 nights that it is lukeamia and obviously if the white cells count has gone up when the results come through then its only a matter of time sadly. but at mo she looking well, been sick twice today tho otherwise tho all ok at mo, put a slight bit of weight on, but then she not likely to put much more if any on tho if thats whats wrong it will just dissapear instead no matter how much she eats. she drinks water more than normal compared to what she was like previously never touched a drink hardly.


----------



## Shell195

Poor Twiggy. I presume its not infectious leukeamia. I had a cat with non infectious leuk he was about 10years old when he was diagnosed. He actually lived quite a long time with it and we made sure he enjoyed his life and when the time was right we let him have eternal sleep. I know how you must be feeling and I can tell that Twiggy is a much loved member of your family. Big hugs to you and her :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

Dave - fingers cross for Twiggy!! It's good that she's eating again and putting on a little weight - it will help her to fight infection if she's a bit stronger.



Amalthea said:


> LOVING the snow!!! Kisha is STUNNING, Eileen!!!


Thanks Jen, I always think she looks like a little silver fox. She lives with Iain now, cos she was so stressed in our household - the Siamese and oriental bullied her mercilessly and she never held her place in the hierarchy. All her children were above her and she was at the bottom ............... until she had kittens. When she had kittens she was right at the top and the siamese & oriental left her well the hell alone :lol2: Sadly as soon as her kittens left, she went right back to the bottom again. 

She's very happy up at Iain's - no other cats to bully her and Mollie to sleep with every night! :2thumb:

While looking through an old CD trying to see if I'd scanned those snow photos previously, I came across this little mpeg of Ruadhi McDhui (pronounced Roo-ey Macdoo-ey!) who now lives in the oldest house in the Royal Mile in Edinburgh. This was after Barry had jumped off the garage roof and shattered his heel so he had a dressing on and a sock and all the kittens were obsessed with riding on his foot. Ruadhi was only 4 weeks old when I filmed this - sorry it's a bit dark because the bedroom light is low and the walls are terracotta, so fairly dark all round. This was taken with my old camera that didn't record sound, but that's just as well because Barry is singing away to him as he rocks, which is why he keeps looking at him. I think he has admiration in his eyes - he must be tone deaf! :lol2: 
YouTube - Ruadhi rides foot 4wks2


----------



## feorag

By the way Emma - I posted you a lovely photograph of a huge sunflower in our garden in Hampshire on the mustard thread - did you see it??

I'm asking cos it ended up at the bottom of the page and then Andy came in at the top of the next page and you answered Andy, but didn't mention that you had an apoplexy when you saw the sunflower. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

That video is gorgeous. The kitten on the floor looks like its complaining about not having a turn:lol2:


----------



## feorag

He does doesn't he, cos nobody's speaking to him. Maybe he was just liking Barry's singing??? :whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> By the way Emma - I posted you a lovely photograph of a huge sunflower in our garden in Hampshire on the mustard thread - did you see it??
> 
> I'm asking cos it ended up at the bottom of the page and then Andy came in at the top of the next page and you answered Andy, but didn't mention that you had an apoplexy when you saw the sunflower. :whistling2:


Yes I did notice that awful pic!!!!!! ooo I shudder at the thought of it.......I'm going to forgive you, just this once :lol2:

Those snow pics are ace! El took fidge and put him in the snow this morning and she said that he liked it but I'm not so sure!!! :whistling2:

Dave that could be good news! Wiz had an infection and it made him the same but he got over it, has the vet said that its defo leukemia?

Eillen I WANT THEM KITTIES!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Do you know what it is, looking at that little mpeg really set me off looking at some of the others I'd taken of kittens. Unfortunately most of them are on video so I can't upload them, but I do have a few of Moth, who now lives in Coventry. I thought I might upload a few of them onto You Tube and make a thread, because they are quite interesting in showing off her development from 2 weeks to 9½ weeks.

In the meantime here's Ruadhi again - still on Barry's foot 2 weeks later at 6 weeks old! I tell you they were obsessed with that foot!!! :lol2: YouTube - Ruadhi still riding the foot at 6 weeks old


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Eileen I am laughing my little head off!!!! what a cutie, and the expression on his little face when he looks at the camera :flrt:


----------



## groovy chick

:lol2::lol2: Eileen they video's are brilliant :lol2: I love the name Ruadhi McDhui :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Ruadhi is adorable!!! GRRR!! Die foot! *giggles*


----------



## Esarosa

Gorgeous wee kitten made me smile for the first time today.

Should find out about the redundancy today. They said we'd find out this morning, but re-arranged for this afternoon, but are now saying it might even be tonight or tomorrow morning. We just want to know one way or another. It's so infuriating.

Oh and I found a tumor on Puck(rat) when I got up this morning. I swear to god I never saw or felt anything yesterday and I had her out for hours with Ruby & Ghost. Jen can they just appear like that? I know I felt like Rolo's did but this is the second one i've encountered now that just seems to have appeared over night.

I've been hysterical and Will's tried to calm me down but just isn't working, I'm such a prat. It's a rat, I know to expect these things but Pucks just hit me really hard, maybe it's the timing. Just infuriating myself as I'm supposed to be being strong for Will and i'm struggling to keep it together.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

aw katie hun I'm sending you a big hug, sounds like Puck's lump is the icing on the cake, what awful timing when you have so much on your plate, it's bloody typical! I hope it's not a tumor, is there any chance it could be a cyst or anything? I hope they give you an answer on the redundancies soon as poss, maybe they are trying to get it sorted and that's why they can't tell anyone for sure yet. :grouphug:


----------



## Esarosa

butterfingersbimbo said:


> aw katie hun I'm sending you a big hug, sounds like Puck's lump is the icing on the cake, what awful timing when you have so much on your plate, it's bloody typical! I hope it's not a tumor, is there any chance it could be a cyst or anything? I hope they give you an answer on the redundancies soon as poss, maybe they are trying to get it sorted and that's why they can't tell anyone for sure yet. :grouphug:


The thing thats infuriating is that they said we would definitely know by Tuesday morning and that someone would come in at 8am to tell Will one way or another (his shift ends at 7am). They then tell him 'oh it will be the afternoon we'll ring you'..then it's 'oh it might be at the start of your shift'..and now it's 'oh it may be 8am on wednesday morning'.

It's probably just us being impatient but we'd rather know and get it out of the way. They've said they're having to have further discussions as some new information has complicated the situation. Which to me means his job is up in the air as if they knew for definite this information wouldn't have made a difference surely. Ah it's confusing.

In regards to Puck we'll take her to the vets further in the week. She came in as a rescue with Rolo, ages unknown but when the vets examined them suspected 2 years then with Rolo being a touch older perhaps. I think it was pure guesswork but I'm horrendous at aging rats, if they're past 6 months I haven't a clue. Puck was tiny but that was just malnutrition. Even feeding her up she never got any bigger, just filled out and put some meat on her bones. which would make them roughly 3-4 now if the vets were right.

Will doesn't believe in operating on lumps/tumors as he says it's unfair to operate on an social animal, that will then have to spend time alone whilst the wound heals, providing they don't rip out stitches, that may then only have 3 months to live. We don't see eye to eye on that one. Although due to her suspected age I would probably agree. But will see what the vet says and fight her corner if he recommends surgery as I love her to bits, she's a complete darling.

I'm seriously considering spaying any future rats we get if the vets agree to it, as i'm sure i've seen vetdebbie mention that a nurse friend of hers does this with all hers and has never experienced a mammary tumor, which is what Rolo has and what it looks like Puck has. Though Will will probably argue the toss with that as it involves keeping them alone whilst they heal :bash: I might just stick to boys in future, it's to painful. It's amazing how something so small can make such a big impact on your life.

Christ sorry for the essay just needed a rant.


----------



## Amalthea

Unfortunately, some tumors can appear VERY quickly in rats (and mice)... I have seen the same thing happen with one of my meece here... She was fine one day and then a couple days later, she had a marble sized lump on her chest. Big hugs, to you Katie!! I am sure it's just the last straw for your already raw nerves to handle. If Puck isn't too old, maybe have this one lump removed and then any subsequent ones to leave... Would give her a bit longer in the happy and comfortable area. Then make a decision on her when she is obviously not enjoying life. A couple days of being away from her friends when you aren't watching them wouldn't hurt her, as long as she can still see and talk to them and get supervised play times. Chin up, sweet! xxx


----------



## Esarosa

Gah Will's work has just rang. They've changed the job positions available. So one of the positions is now miles away and there is no way Will can apply as we have no transport. They've reduced the number of positions as his current place, and the reason one position has been moved is because one of the guys has been complaining to his best mate..who happens to be the owner... How the hell is that fair!?

Infuriated doesn't quite cover it.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Katie that's so unfair!!!! Sorry to hear that hun, and healing vibes to poor Puck, bless her.


----------



## Shell195

Great videos Eileen. I too love that name:2thumb: It sounds like you are all having a good a day as I am. It seems to be one thing after another. Petplan still havent sorted Asbos claim out. I requested a death claim form which I got and returned , they say they have never recieved it back so last week they sent another out, it still hasnt arrived:bash: Just spoken to them again today after listening to the message all morning that due to adverse weather conditions they only had a skeleton staff on Grrrr. They are now sending me a third claim form to fill in. Im furious, the man was horrid and just kept saying its not our fault .I told him I thought I would be taking Dennis`s insurance elsewhere and all he said was its not our fault. Does that mean its mine them:censor::censor: Its so painful to keep going over the demise of Asbo and this:censor: showed no compassion at all

Rant over...................................I think:whip:

Getting our car back on the road ended up costing about £1000.Money we never had in the first place so just seems to be one thing after another:whip: As you can tell Im really fed up today:blush:


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> :lol2::lol2: Eileen they video's are brilliant :lol2: I love the name Ruadhi McDhui :2thumb:


Thanks everyone about the videos - he was very special and he went to very special people! The woman chose the name because Ruadhi is red in gaelic and McDhui was the name of a tug in Australis where she lived, so she put the two together! I loved it too! He does get Rui for short though - it's easier to type too! :lol2:

Katie, I feel so upset for you, like you say you have enough on your plate with the worry of Will's job without the problem with Puck. The book I have by Debbie Ducommun says that females don't seem to get mammary tumour if they're spayed, but don't know if that's right or not?

And I don't know if it's any different with rats than it is with cats, or whether the tumour is cancerous or not, but I have to say that if I found a cancerous tumour in an old cat in the twilight of her years, I wouldn't touch it! I'd leave it and give her a great life for what time she has left. I would be too worried that the stress of the operation would either kill her off, or accelerate the cancer and kill her off sooner. But of course it may be different in rats.

You're definitely in between a rock and a hard place at the minute with your animals and in your private life. Life does suck sometimes!!

Shell, you don't seem to be doing any better either? £1,000 is a heck of a bill for a car - I certainly couldn't pay it!!

And it must be dreadful for you having to keep filling in forms for Asbo and having to go through everything that happened again and again!! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Amalthea

A vet once told me that a doe rat would need to be neutered quite young to stop the growth of mammary tumors... Around the 4 month time frame or earlier.


----------



## feorag

Well that's not much good if you've rescued a female then, is it?

As in Katie's case - so really Katie it was unavoidable for Puck.


----------



## Titch1980

not a good dayso far my sister woke me up this morning, she is having quite a heavy bleed and has had to go through to scarborough(she is 13 weeks pregnant) 
were hoping everything will be fine, as she hadmiscarried before about 10 yrs ago but has had 2 healthy pregnancies since.
so i had to get her kids to school with mine am on call incase i am needed for my sister or her kids. 
she had to get to hospital for 9 and i havent had a call yet, but fingers crossed that no news means good news


----------



## MSL

Morning all, Havent been on recently as pc has been infected with all sorts of crap and it has taken me days to clean it all up before posting anything......

have read a bit, is it me or is everyone really going through the mill at the moment........life is just so hard, I know, I hope everything works out for people but worrying about how ur going to pay the bills and feed the kids is a nightmare isn't it?
I am going to have to increase my hours at work which I am lucky enough to be able to do but somethings got to give and it looks like I may have rehome at least 2 of the dogs...just the thought of it is making me feel sick
I really can't imagine what I will do if I have to go through with it!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Morning all, Havent been on recently as pc has been infected with all sorts of crap and it has taken me days to clean it all up before posting anything......
> 
> have read a bit, is it me or is everyone really going through the mill at the moment........life is just so hard, I know, I hope everything works out for people but worrying about how ur going to pay the bills and feed the kids is a nightmare isn't it?
> I am going to have to increase my hours at work which I am lucky enough to be able to do but somethings got to give and it looks like I may have rehome at least 2 of the dogs...just the thought of it is making me feel sick
> I really can't imagine what I will do if I have to go through with it!


 
awwww hun i really do feel for you  

yeps its happening to so many people lately i feel so lucky only having one child an parents that are fantastic an help me out 

if i dint have them i would be beggered  

you know where i am hun if ya wanna chat im just a pm away :2thumb::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Morning all, Havent been on recently as pc has been infected with all sorts of crap and it has taken me days to clean it all up before posting anything......
> 
> have read a bit, is it me or is everyone really going through the mill at the moment........life is just so hard, I know, I hope everything works out for people but worrying about how ur going to pay the bills and feed the kids is a nightmare isn't it?
> I am going to have to increase my hours at work which I am lucky enough to be able to do but somethings got to give and it looks like I may have rehome at least 2 of the dogs...just the thought of it is making me feel sick
> I really can't imagine what I will do if I have to go through with it!


Sorry hun hope everything works out for you, this recession is crap isnt it. I think most people are suffering at the minute

Rach I hope everythings ok for your sister


----------



## MSL

Thanks Emm and Shell, It's the time thing thats the problem, at the minute me and hubby work opposite shifts so, I do an early, he does a late the most the dogs are left for is a 2 hour window at lunch time and my mother in law comes in and lets them out..If I have to extend my hours there will be 3 days a week whereby they will be left for 5 hours and then with the kids and all there after school stuff I probably wont be able to walk them as I do now when I get home at 2.30....it just doesnt seem fair but the prospect of rehoming them is sickening....Suka would have to go somewhere Husky experienced and Daisy, well, she has just had the pups I can't just rehome her after that, it's not right...Chip is the calm one and the one who would be least affected as he spends all the time asleep on the sofa anyway.....god, i really do not want to be in this position......sorry, just vented something that has been on my mind for a good while now........I just want to scream..............


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Thanks Emm and Shell, It's the time thing thats the problem, at the minute me and hubby work opposite shifts so, I do an early, he does a late the most the dogs are left for is a 2 hour window at lunch time and my mother in law comes in and lets them out..If I have to extend my hours there will be 3 days a week whereby they will be left for 5 hours and then with the kids and all there after school stuff I probably wont be able to walk them as I do now when I get home at 2.30....it just doesnt seem fair but the prospect of rehoming them is sickening....Suka would have to go somewhere Husky experienced and Daisy, well, she has just had the pups I can't just rehome her after that, it's not right...Chip is the calm one and the one who would be least affected as he spends all the time asleep on the sofa anyway.....god, i really do not want to be in this position......sorry, just vented something that has been on my mind for a good while now........I just want to scream..............


 
well you know if your ever stuck with suka i would help you out hun thats not a problem at all 

i see what you mean an it will be hard for the dogs when they are used to someone being there most the time 

As shell said its taking its toll on alot of people and tbh peoples kids come 1st and thats always gonna be 

your not a bad person for thinking of having to do this hun so dont think that at all you have genuine reasons hunni : victory:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - I got to bed a bit earlier last night - courtesy of t-bo - and I still slept in this morning! :lol2: It was only about half an hour earlier though because I was out last night.

Luna and I went to a "women's group" to do a talk about P.A.T. It seemd to go very well and Luna behaved absolutely impeccably!! I got her out the car and threw her on my shoulder and she did her usual spitty growl objection, then I walked around the building to the back entrance and into this room full of women, put the bean bag on the table, plonked her on the bean bag and she never moved all night! After my talk women kept coming up to stroke her and say how wonderful she was roll: they don't live with her!) and she never moved. 

I told them all she looked like butter wouldn't melt, but she'd walk into the house and spit and growl at and knock 6 bells out of every cat that comes up to her and they looked like they didn't believe me.

When I walked into the living room, Purrdy was the only one there and she was flat out on the back of Barry's chair and Luna just started whingeing and growling and spitting, so I put her in a catbed and she sat there for the rest of the night with a face lilke a smacked *rse!!! 

Last night she had one (a smacked *rse that is) cos when we went to bed, every cat that got on the bed she was raging at them - it was sleeping with a cornered lion! :lol2: and she's _still_ growling at the other cats this morning.

Penny I was so sorry to read your post and I so hope that you don't have to re-home 2 of your dogs, it must be really worrying for you.

Rach, fingers crossed for your sister - having just gone through a miscarriage with my daughter last month (and spent the last 5 years going through 13 with one of my best friends), I know how you feel.

Katie, any more news this morning on Will's job and what's happening with Puck?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - I got to bed a bit earlier last night - courtesy of t-bo - and I still slept in this morning! :lol2: It was only about half an hour earlier though because I was out last night.
> 
> Luna and I went to a "women's group" to do a talk about P.A.T. It seemd to go very well and Luna behaved absolutely impeccably!! I got her out the car and threw her on my shoulder and she did her usual spitty growl objection, then I walked around the building to the back entrance and into this room full of women, put the bean bag on the table, plonked her on the bean bag and she never moved all night! After my talk women kept coming up to stroke her and say how wonderful she was roll: they don't live with her!) and she never moved.
> 
> I told them all she looked like butter wouldn't melt, but she'd walk into the house and spit and growl at and knock 6 bells out of every cat that comes up to her and they looked like they didn't believe me.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, Purrdy was the only one there and she was flat out on the back of Barry's chair and Luna just started whingeing and growling and spitting, so I put her in a catbed and she sat there for the rest of the night with a face lilke a smacked *rse!!!
> 
> Last night she had one (a smacked *rse that is) cos when we went to bed, every cat that got on the bed she was raging at them - it was sleeping with a cornered lion! :lol2: and she's _still_ growling at the other cats this morning.
> 
> Penny I was so sorry to read your post and I so hope that you don't have to re-home 2 of your dogs, it must be really worrying for you.
> 
> Rach, fingers crossed for your sister - having just gone through a miscarriage with my daughter last month (and spent the last 5 years going through 13 with one of my best friends), I know how you feel.
> 
> Katie, any more news this morning on Will's job and what's happening with Puck?


 

It was so wierd this place not running last nite lol 

you dont realise how much you miss it till you cant get on :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> well you know if your ever stuck with suka i would help you out hun thats not a problem at all
> 
> i see what you mean an it will be hard for the dogs when they are used to someone being there most the time
> 
> As shell said its taking its toll on alot of people and tbh peoples kids come 1st and thats always gonna be
> 
> your not a bad person for thinking of having to do this hun so dont think that at all you have genuine reasons hunni : victory:


So why do I feel like one then?????lol

ahhhhh well, I am sure whatever happens it will work out........my worries seem silly compared to everyone elses...lol.....

Eileen, how many cats sleep on your bed? does your oh mind...lol


----------



## feorag

Penny, we've cross posted and I've just read your recent post. Do not think the dogs would be OK left for that length of time now that they are not puppies or did you keep a puppy from the last litter?

I know I've always had dogs and I've always worked (albeit only in school hours so never longer than 6 hours and never 5 days a week) so mine were always left for longer than 5 hours and they were fine, once they outgrew the puppy stage. Of course I had a labrador, then Afghans, then GSD's so I've no experience of huskies, but mine just adjusted to our living arrangements, had their morning, tea-time and evening walk and lots more exercise at weekends and they were fine.


----------



## Shell195

I know Im sad but I was at a loose end last night and went to bed early too. How boring life would be without RFUK:whistling2: My OH found it very amusing:devil:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Penny, we've cross posted and I've just read your recent post. Do not think the dogs would be OK left for that length of time now that they are not puppies or did you keep a puppy from the last litter?
> 
> I know I've always had dogs and I've always worked (albeit only in school hours so never longer than 6 hours and never 5 days a week) so mine were always left for longer than 5 hours and they were fine, once they outgrew the puppy stage. Of course I had a labrador, then Afghans, then GSD's so I've no experience of huskies, but mine just adjusted to our living arrangements, had their morning, tea-time and evening walk and lots more exercise at weekends and they were fine.


The trouble being that it's about 7pm when we are done with dinner, homework etc and the kids go to bed at 7-7.30(the youngest is only 4) and my husband is at work till 12 so I cant actually walk them in the evening....at the minute I get home at 2.30 and walk them before picking kids up from school so they have a morning and afternoon walk........but they will only get a morning one.....suka is only 6 months and if anything happens and she misses her afternoon walk she literally bounces of the walls !


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I know Im sad but I was at a loose end last night and went to bed early too. How boring life would be without RFUK:whistling2: My OH found it very amusing:devil:


Well I was on the Scottish Forum, but it's not as busy as this one, so everything was exhausted by about 11:30, so I just went to bed!!



MSL said:


> So why do I feel like one then?????lol
> 
> ahhhhh well, I am sure whatever happens it will work out........my worries seem silly compared to everyone elses...lol.....
> 
> Eileen, how many cats sleep on your bed? does your oh mind...lol


Oops, we've done it again! :lol2: All our cats have always slept on our bed unless a queen was in the living room with kittens, so now it's 5 but it has been as many as 10 and no Barry doesn't mind a bit!!

Harry sleeps on his face until I come to bed and then moves into the middle between us, Luna sleeps in my face over my arm, Roscoe sleeps on top of me on the duvet and Cadbury and Purrdy sleep on the bottom of the bed. Harry has slept on top of Barry all his life until about a year ago when he suddenly decided he needed to to be 'nearer' and moved onto the pillow :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> So why do I feel like one then?????lol
> 
> ahhhhh well, I am sure whatever happens it will work out........my worries seem silly compared to everyone elses...lol.....
> 
> Eileen, how many cats sleep on your bed? does your oh mind...lol


Could you not get a walker to come in an take them out a couple of times then the day is broken up for them hun ?



feorag said:


> Penny, we've cross posted and I've just read your recent post. Do not think the dogs would be OK left for that length of time now that they are not puppies or did you keep a puppy from the last litter?
> 
> I know I've always had dogs and I've always worked (albeit only in school hours so never longer than 6 hours and never 5 days a week) so mine were always left for longer than 5 hours and they were fine, once they outgrew the puppy stage. Of course I had a labrador, then Afghans, then GSD's so I've no experience of huskies, but mine just adjusted to our living arrangements, had their morning, tea-time and evening walk and lots more exercise at weekends and they were fine.


 
Huskies can do well left alone it depends though as they can be very destructive dogs so would be best to leave in room where nothing can be damaged 

but it can be done


----------



## Shell195

I only have 3/4 cats sleeping on our bed but also have 8 dogs sleeping on it too and my OH loves it:lol2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Well I was on the Scottish Forum, but it's not as busy as this one, so everything was exhausted by about 11:30, so I just went to bed!!
> 
> Oops, we've done it again! :lol2: All our cats have always slept on our bed unless a queen was in the living room with kittens, so now it's 5 but it has been as many as 10 and no Barry doesn't mind a bit!!
> 
> Harry sleeps on his face until I come to bed and then moves into the middle between us, Luna sleeps in my face over my arm, Roscoe sleeps on top of me on the duvet and Cadbury and Purrdy sleep on the bottom of the bed. Harry has slept on top of Barry all his life until about a year ago when he suddenly decided he needed to to be 'nearer' and moved onto the pillow :lol2:


Sounds Cosy!:lol2:

ps have a look at the photo of Suka and the kids in the dom pics thread, she had a lovely time in the snow!


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> The trouble being that it's about 7pm when we are done with dinner, homework etc and the kids go to bed at 7-7.30(the youngest is only 4) and my husband is at work till 12 so I cant actually walk them in the evening....at the minute I get home at 2.30 and walk them before picking kids up from school so they have a morning and afternoon walk........but they will only get a morning one.....suka is only 6 months and if anything happens and she misses her afternoon walk she literally bounces of the walls !


Ah, I see! It's tough at 6 months because they have such energy and get bored so easily.

When we started showing cats, poor Leo was left sometimes from 6 or 7 in the morning until 7 or 8 at night without any problems, but of course by then he was very elderly.


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> The trouble being that it's about 7pm when we are done with dinner, homework etc and the kids go to bed at 7-7.30(the youngest is only 4) and my husband is at work till 12 so I cant actually walk them in the evening....at the minute I get home at 2.30 and walk them before picking kids up from school so they have a morning and afternoon walk........but they will only get a morning one.....suka is only 6 months and if anything happens and she misses her afternoon walk she literally bounces of the walls !


 
ahhh she is a hyper pup if her routine changes 

would hiring a dog walker not work ?


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> I only have 3/4 cats sleeping on our bed but also have 8 dogs sleeping on it too and my OH loves it:lol2:


:lol2:Thats just Mad!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## feorag

No! Shell's just mad for having that many (and a load more downstairs!!) Letting 11/12 sleep on the bed is sane by comparison :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> ahhh she is a hyper pup if her routine changes
> 
> would hiring a dog walker not work ?


 hence the reason I have to increase hours....money!
Hubby is less than impressed at how much I spend on animals as it is....he would go balistic if I spent any more!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> hence the reason I have to increase hours....money!
> Hubby is less than impressed at how much I spend on animals as it is....he would go balistic if I spent any more!


 
yeah thats true i suppose


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> yeah thats true i suppose


It'll be fine, I am doing the old head in the sand trick and hoping it will all go away so I don't have to deal with it:lol2:.

I will keep you updated.


----------



## feorag

So you've got a real quandary on your hands then. Are there no responsible teenagers around who would do it for love? I know when I was 13 and my mother would never let me have a dog I walked anybody's dog that would let me. One in particular was a GSD and I absolutely adored her. Spent hours in her owner's house with her and used to vanish for a whole day with her (the owner's husband was in prison and she had 3 kids under 5 so was struggling to manage and was quite happy for me to see to the dog), really she was my dog and when he got out of prison and gave her away I was absolutely gutted!!!

Well I'm off now to meet a friend for coffee and then to the hairdressers to get my roots back to the same colour as the rest of my hair!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> It'll be fine, I am doing the old head in the sand trick and hoping it will all go away so I don't have to deal with it:lol2:.
> 
> I will keep you updated.


 
Okies hun well my offer of help stands should you ever need it 

i hope things work out for you hun :flrt:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> Okies hun well my offer of help stands should you ever need it
> 
> i hope things work out for you hun :flrt:


 Thanks hun, thanks eileen, I am sure the quandry(love that word) will be resolved whatever.....if they have to go they have to go and thats it..Life can be a sod but we just have to get on with it....right...dog walking, fresh air and happy dogs are needed....later!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Thanks hun, thanks eileen, I am sure the quandry(love that word) will be resolved whatever.....if they have to go they have to go and thats it..Life can be a sod but we just have to get on with it....right...dog walking, fresh air and happy dogs are needed....later!


 
Yeps i need to go out an do some walks an hopefully not break my neck soon too :lol2:

we still have all the snow here but its starting to freeze an its lethal :censor::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I have 8 dogs on the bed and 3 downstairs and 3 cats(or 4 it depends on where Bailey wants to be)on the bed and 13 more around the house. Me insane:crazy: No of course not:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I have 8 dogs on the bed and 3 downstairs and 3 cats(or 4 it depends on where Bailey wants to be)on the bed and 13 more around the house. Me insane:crazy: No of course not:lol2:


 
LOL to people like us thats normal shell :2thumb:

I have to say i think we are normal an everyone else is abnormal :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So you've got a real quandary on your hands then. Are there no responsible teenagers around who would do it for love? I know when I was 13 and my mother would never let me have a dog I walked anybody's dog that would let me. One in particular was a GSD and I absolutely adored her. Spent hours in her owner's house with her and used to vanish for a whole day with her (the owner's husband was in prison and she had 3 kids under 5 so was struggling to manage and was quite happy for me to see to the dog), really she was my dog and when he got out of prison and gave her away I was absolutely gutted!!!
> 
> Well I'm off now to meet a friend for coffee and then to the hairdressers to get my roots back to the same colour as the rest of my hair!! :lol2:


have a good morning hun :2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

PHEW!!!!!!! baby is fine, she has something called cervical erosion.
so been looking at all info on t'internet about it.


----------



## Shell195

Your probably right Emma:lol2:
Rach Im glad it was nothing to serious:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

brother found these, VERY funny, and so so so so so true.

YouTube - Simon's Cat 'Cat Man Do'

YouTube - Simon's Cat 'Let Me In!'

YouTube - Simon's Cat 'TV Dinner'


----------



## Shell195

I so love Simons cat it never fails to make me laugh:lol2: Its just so true


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I so love Simons cat it never fails to make me laugh:lol2: Its just so true


hehe


----------



## MSL

rach1980 said:


> PHEW!!!!!!! baby is fine, she has something called cervical erosion.
> so been looking at all info on t'internet about it.


 Glad she and baby are ok........:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Wow you lot have been busy bee's since the forum came back up..did you all need your 'fix' :razz:

Eileen, no news on his job, we won't find out till Thursday or next Tuesday now...well unless they postpone it again :? I think it's pretty obvious he's going to lose it though based on what's happened with the job off site. If he does get made redundant he is going to take it to CAB.

Penny, sorry to hear you might have to rehome some of the dogs  You're right it really is a complete :censor: time atm. I just want this recession over with so I can pretend it's never happened.

Gina i've seen the 'let me in'video before but not the others, they're genius aren't they :lol2:

Rach glad to hear her and the baby are okay .

And to update the queasiness/sickness thing as the above just reminded me. I've not been to bad the last week n a bit. The odd stomach cramp here n there but no sickness, and the mood swings have calmed down somewhat. Well apart from yesterdays hysterics. I'm late though, taken 2 pregnancy tests at 48 hour intervals and both are negative. So going to give myself a few days and if i'm still late head to the docs. I really do think it's just stress related though as opposed to being pregnant.


----------



## Lover

Katiexx said:


> Wow you lot have been busy bee's since the forum came back up..did you all need your 'fix' :razz:
> 
> Eileen, no news on his job, we won't find out till Thursday or next Tuesday now...well unless they postpone it again :? I think it's pretty obvious he's going to lose it though based on what's happened with the job off site. If he does get made redundant he is going to take it to CAB.
> 
> Penny, sorry to hear you might have to rehome some of the dogs  You're right it really is a complete :censor: time atm. I just want this recession over with so I can pretend it's never happened.
> 
> Gina i've seen the 'let me in'video before but not the others, they're genius aren't they :lol2:
> 
> Rach glad to hear her and the baby are okay .
> 
> And to update the queasiness/sickness thing as the above just reminded me. I've not been to bad the last week n a bit. The odd stomach cramp here n there but no sickness, and the mood swings have calmed down somewhat. Well apart from yesterdays hysterics. I'm late though, taken 2 pregnancy tests at 48 hour intervals and both are negative. So going to give myself a few days and if i'm still late head to the docs. I really do think it's just stress related though as opposed to being pregnant.


 
When i was trying for baby i was often late as i kept thinking ooo am i pregnant plus i had stress time to time. Stress can cause you to be late. Give it a week. how are your P's normaly? mine were all over the place i had a period with this baby too! i hope you find out soon!


----------



## Esarosa

Lover said:


> When i was trying for baby i was often late as i kept thinking ooo am i pregnant plus i had stress time to time. Stress can cause you to be late. Give it a week. how are your P's normaly? mine were all over the place i had a period with this baby too! i hope you find out soon!


Normally regular as clockwork. But I have been stressing out majorly the last few weeks with everything going on. So i'm just putting it down to that. Will just see how I go on.

I saw your scan pic on the pregnancy thread btw...things like that make me insanely broody but i'm trying to be a realist lol.


----------



## Shell195

Katie my first pregnancy showed negative on all the tests for 6 weeks and I had light P`s with all three pregnancies. God that was 23 years ago, now I feel really really old. 

Im sorry they are making Will and you so long to find out.That is just not fair at all. We get the same money in now as we did 6 months ago but it just doesnt go as far, its such a struggle with having so many animals. I need an evening job which is when Steve is back from work. I cant work during the day as nobody here to mind the dogs:bash: My eldest was made redundant from his job and my youngest cant find a job so we are supporting them too. My daughter is a nursery nurse so luckily she can support herself. At the minute life is crap especially after getting the car back on the road its put us behind with everything. Hopefully in 2 weeks time things will be a bit better as Steve gets paid then


----------



## Esarosa

I know what you mean about money not going as far. If anything it's taught me to bargain hunt though. For example JWB was buy 2 get 1 free on kitten/adult cat food. So that saved about 12quid. Every little helps n all that :lol2: Stopped buying hammocks and what have you for the rats, so asda smart price towels it is for them.

Was sorry to hear about the car that's the last thing you need in the present climate. Was also sorry to hear about the insurance company messing you around, have you had any more luck with them?

I've tried everything to find a job, part time, full time, permanant, temporary etc etc and had no luck at all so far. Wanting to go to uni in September to study nursing but it's just not going to happen if we can't stay on our feet.


----------



## Shell195

No they are supposed to send me a third death claim form out I will just have to wait and see if it arrives


----------



## Esarosa

Fingers crossed Shell, can't believe they've messed you around like this


----------



## feorag

Blo**dy he11 what have you lot been on today. I go out for half a day and I've 2 pages to read when I get back!!! Have you lot got nothing to do???


rach1980 said:


> PHEW!!!!!!! baby is fine, she has something called cervical erosion.


Phew! That's a relief Rach, I'm so pleased to hear that!!

Gina, I love Simon's Cat - so much so that I've subscribed to his videos, so every time he uploads a new one I get an e-mail and can go and watch it. It's well seen he knows what cats are like!!




Katiexx said:


> Eileen, no news on his job, we won't find out till Thursday or next Tuesday now...well unless they postpone it again :? I think it's pretty obvious he's going to lose it though based on what's happened with the job off site. If he does get made redundant he is going to take it to CAB.


And so he should Katie. They did a similar thing to the car sales workers at Barry's garage. Length of service and high sales didn't come into it - they had to have an interview and get points and high points stayed. No surprise then that one of the guys who stayed had a low sales record, but played golf with the overall manager of the garage!! The guy who was sacked didn't have the lowest sales records. He's went to the staff liaison department at head office and brought a case and he actually won it and is back at work! Barry says that every business there should be a means to an appeal and Will should be able to find out how he does this appeal and he should!!!



Katiexx said:


> And to update the queasiness/sickness thing as the above just reminded me. I've not been to bad the last week n a bit. The odd stomach cramp here n there but no sickness, and the mood swings have calmed down somewhat. Well apart from yesterdays hysterics. I'm late though, taken 2 pregnancy tests at 48 hour intervals and both are negative. So going to give myself a few days and if i'm still late head to the docs. I really do think it's just stress related though as opposed to being pregnant.


Good that you're doing that Katie, because you need to find out what the problem is! 

Having said that stress does terrible things to a mind and body that we aren't really aware of - it's just going on.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, I love Simon's Cat - so much so that I've subscribed to his videos, so every time he uploads a new one I get an e-mail and can go and watch it. It's well seen he knows what cats are like!!
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> 
> hehe!
> its brtilliant!! especially the TV one.. that IS scooby.. seriously!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, I love Simon's Cat - so much so that I've subscribed to his videos, so every time he uploads a new one I get an e-mail and can go and watch it. It's well seen he knows what cats are like!!
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> 
> hehe!
> its brtilliant!! especially the TV one.. that IS scooby.. seriously!


----------



## Shell195

Ive put lots of pics on a thread today.The first one is mainly dogs except for Honey and the second one is mainly cats.More Cats/Dogs (heres the second one)


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Stopped buying hammocks and what have you for the rats, so asda smart price towels it is for them.


I'll make you some hammocks Katie, when I have time to get the stuff out and make a start!!

Edit: Also forgot to mention that by the time I got home tonight Luna had finally stopped spitting and hissing and growling and screaming at all the other cats, so she's finally out of her little wobbly!!


----------



## feorag

Shell, I'd just found that thread and typed a long reply when the server went off and I lost it!

I guess that was about the time Gina was posting on here, so hers ended up listing twice and mine never appeared! :lol2:


----------



## KathyM

Seeing how many people on here cherish their cats has spurred me on into having another push at finding a new home for our cat, Grace. It's sad but it's for the best, her companion found a home a year ago so let's hope it's her turn soon for her sake.


----------



## fenwoman

I make hammocks from teatowels no sewing required. Just cheap tea towels and some bias binding. Cut teatowel in half, tie a strip of bias binding around the corners (like a knotted hankie effect) then simply tie the thing in place in the cage.You could go all posh and use the proper clip things but if you are a tightwad like me, you'd rather just untie the bias binding, than pay out good money for a fancy clip :lol2:

In fact, why buy teatowels, use squares cut from old teeshirts, fleeces,jumpers etc.


----------



## feorag

I don't blame you, but you have a lot more animals than I have to look after and feed! 
I have a husband who keeps me under control (well sometimes!:lol2 but certainly where the animals are concerned, so I'm only getting a couple of rats and no more - well I'm saying that at the minute!! :lol2: so we've only got the 5 cats, 2 snakes and the 2 rats.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I don't blame you, but you have a lot more animals than I have to look after and feed!
> I have a husband who keeps me under control (well sometimes!:lol2 but certainly where the animals are concerned, so I'm only getting a couple of rats and no more - well I'm saying that at the minute!! :lol2: so we've only got the 5 cats, 2 snakes and the 2 rats.


 ooooh I used to have one of those once. I'd never have another though as I could never get him properly trained. His recall was appaling, he wasn't properly housetrained and no matter how much I beat him, there was never any improvement. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ah, well I had one like that too and I dumped him! 

This one is very well trained, very helpful, very useful, very sharing with his money :lol2: and because of that I respect him and so we discuss which animals are coming in, because everything is shared. 

Apart from which when I p*ss off for weeks at a time to visit my children he has to look after them all, so it's only fair that he is as committed as I am.


----------



## feorag

KathyM said:


> Seeing how many people on here cherish their cats has spurred me on into having another push at finding a new home for our cat, Grace. It's sad but it's for the best, her companion found a home a year ago so let's hope it's her turn soon for her sake.


Sorry, you, me and Fen all cross posted at the same time and I've just noticed yours.

Have you put up a thread in classified about this? To see if you can find someone on here who might take her - then you can stay in touch?


----------



## KathyM

feorag said:


> Sorry, you, me and Fen all cross posted at the same time and I've just noticed yours.
> 
> Have you put up a thread in classified about this? To see if you can find someone on here who might take her - then you can stay in touch?


Thanks, yes I have. It's very hard, but it's for the best. I was always a "cat person" too, was on a waiting list for a meezer until circumstances made it clear it wasn't meant to be. Grace is gorgeous, it's just not many people want a cat with an attitude (and her's isn't a bad one, just headstrong and slightly mad).


----------



## Shell195

She is beautiful, how old is she?


----------



## Shell195

I was in the middle of uploading the photos when the server went down, very annoying:lol2:


----------



## KathyM

Thank you - she is 5. We believe that she is part persian, partly because she was reported to be half persian when handed in to rescue, and partly because she was actually "smoke" as a kitten (I'll dig out the photos tomorrow to show you). She still is a bit smoke coloured, but only in an off black way now.


----------



## Shell195

KathyM said:


> Thank you - she is 5. We believe that she is part persian, partly because she was reported to be half persian when handed in to rescue, and partly because she was actually "smoke" as a kitten (I'll dig out the photos tomorrow to show you). She still is a bit smoke coloured, but only in an off black way now.


 
She actually looks cross Persian and those eyes are to die for:flrt:


----------



## KathyM

Thanks! That right eye is deeper orange than the other which is amber/yellow (because of her eye op on the right eye as a kitten no doubt). She's gorgeous, but most people can't get past the idea that she's not a lollopy ragaround cat. She's hide under the table and swat your feet cat. Or leap on your head when you're asleep cat. Or hold me up in front of a spider and I'll lock in and sort it for you cat. And sometimes, not often, she's what the hell do you think you're doing, get off me woman, cat. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Its a shame people dont realise that all cats are different and there is a certain type for everyone.Ive got 16 of my own and not one of them is the same tempermant. She is actually very stunning and I cant see why someone hasnt taken her already, if all the cats at the sanctuary looked like her we would have no trouble rehoming them. Why cant you keep her(sorry but Im very nosey LOL)


----------



## KathyM

My partner is going blind and is alone in the house with her through the day. Unfortunately Grace, like most cats, is often round your ankles, and there have been a number of very close calls for both of them on the stairs. We decided to rehome her and her bessie mate last year, but since Dodge found a home this problem has been worse (understandably as she doesn't have her feline companion to occupy her more). She needs to be in a home where this isn't an issue, for her safety and Baz's.


----------



## Shell195

Hi Katy Ive just read the full story in classified. How very sad for you both. Have you advertised her on Catchat website? You can put up a private free ad.(you probably know this already LOL) Im glad to see your requirements are much the same as what we ask for at our sanctuary. There must be someone with a brain who will adopt her shes gorgeous. If I didnt have such a houseful I would take her but as you can see from my pics on the other thread I have no room at the Inn at the minute.. I dont blame you for not wanting her to go into rescue they are such stressful places and not somewhere a much loved pet should go.


----------



## KathyM

Thanks Shell - your words are much appreciated! Unfortunately I've been unable to post on CatChat for some time due to family safety reasons that I can't really go into on here. It's not cat-related reasoning, and it's not a reflection on the board itself, that's all I can say really. :blush:

As for requirements, that's what comes from fostering as we did - you get these standards that you can't let go (and by that I don't mean superiority, just things you need to have settled before you can home out). You probably get what I mean!


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear you are having to rehome her she's gorgeous. 

I've been trying to get onto RFUK on and off throughout the evening and had no luck. I log the other halfs pc in the bedroom, and suddenly it's working..so is my pc buggered or was it an RFUK issue? So easily confused.

Will has a meeting tomorrow at 9am to find out his fate. Providing it isn't put off. Absolutely dreading it. In a way I want it over n done with, but i'm also of the 'head in the sand' and hope it never happens mentality.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all, I couldn't get on here last night! there's no way I can keep up with all the posts so I'm going to send you all a right big hug! Sounds like everyone needs one.......

Have got up this morning and there is really thick snow again! I might be having all the kids if the schools are closed!


----------



## Shell195

Wve only got light snow here we always miss out on the real stuff. I suppose we are lucky but just for once I want thick heavy country stopping snow:devil:

Fingers crossed for Will I bet you are on pins


----------



## MSL

Morning Ladies.........big supportive hug to everyone who also has worries this morning...chin up.


----------



## feorag

Morning all. We've no snow at all, just a light frost and a minus temperature so far!

Katie, T-bo has been upgrading his server, that's why it went off last night. He was on the 'last legs' of doing it, so it went off quite early and a notice came up saying that. But then when he did the full swap over I just got the usual web message, that the URL wasn't recognised, which is what I assume you got. Did you see my post made yesterday tea time about Barry's work and their redundancies?

Kathy I'm so sorry to hear about your cat and your situation and I'm trying to think if there's anyone else that can help you. It's hard enough to re-home a cat, but a cat with attitude is much harder because it is worrying that people might get fed up of that attitude and move the cat on again. You have to be so certain that they _really_ know what they are taking on. Have you tried any of the other cat sites, because there are so many. 

Also a lot of area cat clubs run a rescue scheme, which although is techinically for pedigree cats, most of them would never turn away a moggie and they often get requests from people for a half-pedigree.

I know that the Northern Counties Cat Club will help in homing non-pedigree cats, but they are based a bit further north than where you are, but you can get a list of area cat clubs here Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy. There will be some nearer you and if they have a welfare scheme they might be able to help you.


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> Morning Ladies.........big supportive hug to everyone who also has worries this morning...chin up.


Morning Penny - how are you this morning?


----------



## KathyM

Thank you very much Eileen. Grace is on the local rescue's list and on the major rehoming boards. I cannot put her on some of the specific cat sites for family reasons. She is up on the Refuge though and most of the main rescues go on there. I know exactly what you mean about our responsibility in finding her a home, which is why she's still sat here after a year of looking  However I think I may have in my quest to remain as honest as possible painted her out to be worse than she really is, she's not a problem cat at all, she is just not a "ragaround" cat. :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Morning all. Eileen I did see that about Barry's work.

Will's just phoned me. He's 'at risk'. And we'll find out next thursday now. Basically he hasn't got one of the positions. But they won't tell him who has. They've said they're going to leave it a week to see if business picks up, and if not look for another job within the company. Thing is they did this last year when they lost a contract. And they offered people jobs they KNEW they couldn't afford to take. So they would say 'well I can't pay the bills on that'.then it was a case of 'oh well you're walking out on your job as we've offered you a position'. So we won't even get redundancy pay if this is the case. 

One of the lasses spoke to the other shift worker and said 'I thought you didn't want to work days'...he said 'Oh I don't. To be honest i'll be more disappointed if I get the job'....

I can't even put into words how bleeding angry I am.


----------



## feorag

KathyM said:


> However I think I may have in my quest to remain as honest as possible painted her out to be worse than she really is, she's not a problem cat at all, she is just not a "ragaround" cat. :flrt:


Yes, but the problem is that because she is a cat with attitude I believe you have to paint her out to be worse than she is, then whoever takes her on is prepared for the worst and may then get a pleasant shock, but at least they are prepared and must _really_ want her to take her. It would be irresponsible to 'hide' her attitude problems to get her a home (which is obvious you wouldn't do, but sadly _many_ people do!) and then the new owners find out the real problems and don't want to keep her.

I must admit I'd always take your stance if I was in your position because the last thing I'd want is for someone to change their mind after they've taken her and move her on again.

Katie, I'm so sorry to hear about Will's job - you must be worried sick!

Well I'm off now to do my weekly childminding stint. Speak to you all later.


----------



## KathyM

Completely agree, the priority has to be getting her the right home, not just any home, which is why I have been more than honest about her needs and her likes and dislikes. She really isn't a monster though - she is very loving and like a kitten in that respect. Most of the time she is happy to be handled, but there are times (eg. in times of high play) when picking her up isn't what she wants. :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

just to sayyyy randomly..

this sunday (weather permitting) 
the meal is happenign at woodgreen.. i di mention it a while back, as a thank you for looking after 6 kittens and a mummy cat!! lol

ill tell you how it goes!!
im quite excited!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh Katie that's awful, so you have to wait even longer now to find out :censor: ffs!!!!

Kathy I hope you get someone to have her, she's a beauty, if you were local to me I would have her. 

We're snow bound here!

Eileen I missed your post about redundancies?


----------



## Shell195

I think this is the post Eileen was on about

Quote;
Originally Posted by *Feorag*
_And so he should Katie. They did a similar thing to the car sales workers at Barry's garage. Length of service and high sales didn't come into it - they had to have an interview and get points and high points stayed. No surprise then that one of the guys who stayed had a low sales record, but played golf with the overall manager of the garage!! The guy who was sacked didn't have the lowest sales records. He's went to the staff liaison department at head office and brought a case and he actually won it and is back at work! Barry says that every business there should be a means to an appeal and Will should be able to find out how he does this appeal and he should!!!_


Gina lets hope the weather holds off so you can enjoy your day out:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina lets hope the weather holds off so you can enjoy yout day out:2thumb:


me too.
seriously!! lol
a meal, a murder mystory! and a tlk and tour of the shelter whoop!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Thanks Shell :2thumb:

Gina I'm so jealous! But you deserve it hun, I hope it's not cancelled cos of the weather! : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Thanks Shell :2thumb:
> 
> Gina I'm so jealous! But you deserve it hun, I hope it's not cancelled cos of the weather! : victory:


*fingers crossed*


----------



## Esarosa

Will's now saying as i've been unable to find employment and he reckons they'll offer him a job they know he can't take (as he has debt to pay off from before we got together), therefore no redundancy..that we might have to declare ourselves bankrupt...which means losing the house, and going into rented accomodation...which rarely accept animals. I can't rehome them. The snakes i'm scared would end up being used as breeding machines, the rats too possibly. Not to mention they're all bar 2 in their twilight years so to speak. The tortoises i'm ridiculously fussy about, the lizards a fussy sod and has always been an awkward feeder..Lady is too old to even consider rehoming her and an absolute nervous wreck due to her start in life. Libbys libby and if i have to live in a box she's staying with me. I'm just... tbh I just feel completely deflated now.

Oh and to top it off...the boiler has just gone. Went to go in the shower no hot water, left it running for ten minutes nothing, heatings gone off, can't get hot water for the pots etc

I've had enough now. In the space of a few weeks we've gone from having a stable good income, our own house, and now it's just...hopeless it really is.

Supposed to be being strong for Will and I just can't even hold it together. It's not even like I have family who would be prepared to take the animals. My dad might take Lady but it's a mega busy household where she'd be a nervous wreck. The tortoise fanatics were my mother and aunt both of whom are dead. They ALL hate the idea of the rats & snakes..it's just...gah. I was wanting to go to uni and do nursing in September and that's just not going to happen is it.


God I'm so sorry for keep ranting, I just can't talk to Will about it as he goes into lockdown.


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> Will's now saying as i've been unable to find employment and he reckons they'll offer him a job they know he can't take (as he has debt to pay off from before we got together), therefore no redundancy..that we might have to declare ourselves bankrupt...which means losing the house, and going into rented accomodation...which rarely accept animals. I can't rehome them. The snakes i'm scared would end up being used as breeding machines, the rats too possibly. Not to mention they're all bar 2 in their twilight years so to speak. The tortoises i'm ridiculously fussy about, the lizards a fussy sod and has always been an awkward feeder..Lady is too old to even consider rehoming her and an absolute nervous wreck due to her start in life. Libbys libby and if i have to live in a box she's staying with me. I'm just... tbh I just feel completely deflated now.
> 
> Oh and to top it off...the boiler has just gone. Went to go in the shower no hot water, left it running for ten minutes nothing, heatings gone off, can't get hot water for the pots etc
> 
> I've had enough now. In the space of a few weeks we've gone from having a stable good income, our own house, and now it's just...hopeless it really is.
> 
> Supposed to be being strong for Will and I just can't even hold it together. It's not even like I have family who would be prepared to take the animals. My dad might take Lady but it's a mega busy household where she'd be a nervous wreck. The tortoise fanatics were my mother and aunt both of whom are dead. They ALL hate the idea of the rats & snakes..it's just...gah. I was wanting to go to uni and do nursing in September and that's just not going to happen is it.
> 
> 
> God I'm so sorry for keep ranting, I just can't talk to Will about it as he goes into lockdown.


Oh Katie hun I really feel for you ((Big Hugs)). Hopefully they will offer him a jon he can take. Even if push comes to shove Income support would pay the interest on your mortgage. Rented accomodations not so strict these days and many will allow pets so dont be too worried or you will make yourself ill. I think life is crap for most people at the minute so take heart youre not alone(I know that wont make you feel any better):grouphug:


----------



## KathyM

I hope everything works out Katie  If not, don't give up hope pet wise as there are options such as housing association renting that would allow you to keep most if not all of your pets. If there's any way we can help, let me know!

When it comes to Grace, I know some of you have contacted me already via this thread - can you please read her thread on the classifieds board first though to avoid disappointment? She has very specific needs (or we'd have found her a home by now lol). :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Eeeeeeeeee well just had a phone call from my mate who just got out of hospital 


On the school run this morn my mate who is 40wks an 3 days preggers slipped an fell in the play ground 

she landed on her bum with her right ankle under her ouch 

fortuately bub was fine an he dint flinch...............we got her into the nursery section of the school an they called an ambulance she wasnt too cracky at 1st due to pain from her ankle an i think the sheer shock of the fall 

rapid response came and sorted her out splinting her ankle an such then the wait for the ambulance with the weather being as it is was longer than normal though not their fault 

we didnt think she had broken it more bruised an muscle damage 

but she just called me to say she just got out an it is broken so she is in a cast an on cruthes (40wks 3days preggers) lol 

but Alfie still aint budging that baby must be so comfy where he is LOL an even the fall aint nudged him into coming 

though tbh i dont blame him lol:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

random question..

when zingi had his bits off.. lol
he was in the vets for a couple of hours..

scooby and tome have to stay in monday night tuesday and collected on wednesday!!!

why?..


----------



## Titch1980

is it the same vets?


----------



## Amalthea

Awww Katie... {{{hugs}}} *chin up* sweet... I know it's easier said than done.

Emma, your friend was lucky!! Although, that baby needs to get on the move *lol* I can't imagine have a new baby and being on crutches!


----------



## Amalthea

That seems excessive, Gina!! I've never had a male have to stay in over night at all, much less two nights!


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> is it the same vets?


no its being done at the shelter this time (from wher they were orgnally from) just seems an awfully long time.. especially for scooby who is special.


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> That seems excessive, Gina!! I've never had a male have to stay in over night at all, much less two nights!


 im really worried about scooby.
how will he be?


----------



## Shell195

Gina ring the vets and ask WHY they have to stay in in all my years of dealing with cats Ive never had one stay in even overnight. Castration is such a simple op


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina ring the vets and ask WHY they have to stay in in all my years of dealing with cats Ive never had one stay in even overnight. Castration is such a simple op


hmm 
i gotat ring them back tommorrow will ask then
im also worried, beacuse they will give them cat food.. and mine are on BARF.. and barf shouldnt be used for kittens apparently.. eeek.. im gonna get told off.. she sounded a right snotty c*w on the phone. lol
i said my dad will have to give me a lift.. and she goes..

''oh so you dont own them then?'' stupid moo.

grr


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Katie! What a nightmare, I hope they offer Will something suitable, did you take out insurance on your mortgage payments? If so then that might be able to cover your payments until Will finds something else. Try not to panic, I know you must be tho......

Gina that sounds a bit excessive to me, Fidge and Fiddle were only in the vets for a few hours with their ops. Don't let them intimidate you hun!


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Katie! What a nightmare, I hope they offer Will something suitable, did you take out insurance on your mortgage payments? If so then that might be able to cover your payments until Will finds something else. Try not to panic, I know you must be tho......
> 
> Gina that sounds a bit excessive to me, Fidge and Fiddle were only in the vets for a few hours with their ops. Don't let them intimidate you hun!


sniff..
hate the woman on the phone, thats the one who got arsey with me a while back, when i adopted them. and i ''moaned'' that i had to pay for them, then asked if i wanted to give a dontation!! HA!.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Awww Katie... {{{hugs}}} *chin up* sweet... I know it's easier said than done.
> 
> Emma, your friend was lucky!! Although, that baby needs to get on the move *lol* I can't imagine have a new baby and being on crutches!


 
i know it was so fast she was even holdin onto her other half an still went down 

the weathers made footpaths an such just lethal 

non of our old snow has had chance to thaw out all its done if frozen then we have had new snow over the top of it today its lethal it really is


----------



## freekygeeky

what makes a cat blue or grey..
ive always called scooby blue, cos thats what his mum was classed as.. russian blue x.. now.. i always get moaned at by friends family saying he is grey... whats the ''defination''.

first ones from google.

blue









grey









look the same!


----------



## freekygeeky

freekygeeky said:


> what makes a cat blue or grey..
> ive always called scooby blue, cos thats what his mum was classed as.. russian blue x.. now.. i always get moaned at by friends family saying he is grey... whats the ''defination''.
> 
> first ones from google.
> 
> blue
> 
> 
> grey
> 
> 
> look the same!


he has changed alot

















and mum


----------



## freekygeeky

anyone know?


----------



## Shell195

Gina Blue is a Pedigree term. Scooby is a Blue Tabby or a grey tabby, they both mean the same thing:2thumb: You will find people who have kept Pedigree cats will call the colour Blue and ones who have never kept them will call them Grey


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina Blue is a Pedigree term. Scooby is a Blue Tabby or a grey tabby, they both mean the same thing:2thumb: You will find people who have kept Pedigree cats will call the colour Blue and ones who have never kept them will call them Grey


dam i cant say i was right to graham!! on the otherhand, at least im not wrong! lol.
ill keep callign him blue! lol
and graham can call him grey!
blue sounds nicer


----------



## KathyM

Thanks to the people who sent kind messages about Grace - I wont be back sadly due to the amount of dodgey people after animals on here, but if a genuine home is considering her please feel free to email me. Best wishes and good luck to those needing good luck wishes for their cats xx


----------



## Esarosa

Emma sorry to hear about your friend, glad she's okay other than the break. Though god only knows how she'll cope with a newborn on crutches..ouch.

Gina I always thought blue & grey were the same thing to be honest.

Kathy I wouldn't leave over that. It's the risk a forum takes having a classified section I think. I know people have found fantastic homes for their animals through it though. 

Perhaps you could try the rehoming section rather than the other pets section? Not sure if it will make a difference but you never know.

Thanks for the words of support guys it means a lot. I've finally stopped being hysterical and sorted myself out, for today at least. Had a talk to my dad on the phone expecting practical advise but he doesn't live on this planet lol.

'apply for a care assistant job seeing as you're going to do nursing in September'.
'Dad i've been applying for EVERYTHING and for those positions they're requesting former experience & certain qualifications which I don't have yet'.

Dad: 'nah they don't thats lies just keep pestering them in emails & letters'


Admittedly he was a psychiatric nurse for 30 years, but things have changed somewhat and employers can afford to be fussy as everyone is in the same boat :roll:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> no its being done at the shelter this time (from wher they were orgnally from) just seems an awfully long time.. especially for scooby who is special.


I totally agree, that is excessive - ask them why they want them kept in for 2 nights?

To be quite frank, if they were my kittens I'd refuse to do it and if they insisted, I'd go somewhere else. 

And you've adopted them Gina - surely they're yours now so the woman at the shelter can go stick her head where the sun don't shine - it's nothing to do with her any more. :lol2:

Blue and grey are exactly the same colour. As Shell says the term "blue" is used by pedigree people, but anyone who has cats can and often do call them blue - the colour is diluted black and so it looks grey, but most people who have cats will always call them blue. So of course you can tell Graham that you're right!! :bash:

Emma, your friend was very lucky just to break her ankle, but what an awful time to be in plaster!!

Katie, what can I say! I'm so upset for you.

Kathy, I agree with Katie - surely you didn't join this forum just to find a home for your cat? And you're surely clever enough to 'sort out' the timewasters and dodgey people from the genuine people?


----------



## KathyM

Thank you both - Katie I had no idea there was a rehoming board or I'd have put her on it (lol, I need my specs back on!!). Thanks. Eileen, you're right and I've had some lovely pms of support too (you know who you are, thanks all of you!). I don't think this forum's quite for me after today, that's no judgement on the lovely people I've met, and it's not a dramatic flounce lol. But please stay in touch - it's been lovely chatting with you all xxx


----------



## Emmaj

KathyM said:


> Thanks to the people who sent kind messages about Grace - I wont be back sadly due to the amount of dodgey people after animals on here, but if a genuine home is considering her please feel free to email me. Best wishes and good luck to those needing good luck wishes for their cats xx


Im afraid its like that in many places hun  there are alot of people out there that aint genuine but us that are make up for it :2thumb:



Katiexx said:


> Emma sorry to hear about your friend, glad she's okay other than the break. Though god only knows how she'll cope with a newborn on crutches..ouch.
> 
> Gina I always thought blue & grey were the same thing to be honest.
> 
> Kathy I wouldn't leave over that. It's the risk a forum takes having a classified section I think. I know people have found fantastic homes for their animals through it though.
> 
> Perhaps you could try the rehoming section rather than the other pets section? Not sure if it will make a difference but you never know.
> 
> Thanks for the words of support guys it means a lot. I've finally stopped being hysterical and sorted myself out, for today at least. Had a talk to my dad on the phone expecting practical advise but he doesn't live on this planet lol.
> 
> 'apply for a care assistant job seeing as you're going to do nursing in September'.
> 'Dad i've been applying for EVERYTHING and for those positions they're requesting former experience & certain qualifications which I don't have yet'.
> 
> Dad: 'nah they don't thats lies just keep pestering them in emails & letters'
> 
> 
> Admittedly he was a psychiatric nurse for 30 years, but things have changed somewhat and employers can afford to be fussy as everyone is in the same boat :roll:


Aye i know i think they are gonna stop at her mums for now till she is sorted 



feorag said:


> I totally agree, that is excessive - ask them why they want them kept in for 2 nights?
> 
> To be quite frank, if they were my kittens I'd refuse to do it and if they insisted, I'd go somewhere else.
> 
> And you've adopted them Gina - surely they're yours now so the woman at the shelter can go stick her head where the sun don't shine - it's nothing to do with her any more. :lol2:
> 
> Blue and grey are exactly the same colour. As Shell says the term "blue" is used by pedigree people, but anyone who has cats can and often do call them blue - the colour is diluted black and so it looks grey, but most people who have cats will always call them blue. So of course you can tell Graham that you're right!! :bash:
> 
> Emma, your friend was very lucky just to break her ankle, but what an awful time to be in plaster!!
> 
> Katie, what can I say! I'm so upset for you.
> 
> Kathy, I agree with Katie - surely you didn't join this forum just to find a home for your cat? And you're surely clever enough to 'sort out' the timewasters and dodgey people from the genuine people?


Yeah poor her i know but they wont plaster it yet until she has had the baby as they said it will leave her too imobile so she has to wait for bub to born for them to sort her ankle :bash:



KathyM said:


> Thank you both - Katie I had no idea there was a rehoming board or I'd have put her on it (lol, I need my specs back on!!). Thanks. Eileen, you're right and I've had some lovely pms of support too (you know who you are, thanks all of you!). I don't think this forum's quite for me after today, that's no judgement on the lovely people I've met, and it's not a dramatic flounce lol. But please stay in touch - it's been lovely chatting with you all xxx


 
I have to agree with Eileen an Katie 

not everyones bad on here there are some of us that are nice hun dont let the people that aint put you off :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooooo i had visitors tonight :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Ooooooo i had visitors tonight :2thumb::no1:


Ooooooooh anyone interesting?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ooooooooh anyone interesting?


Yips very interesting :2thumb::lol2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Yips very interesting :2thumb::lol2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


'Twasn't me.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> 'Twasn't me.


 
Nopes twasnt but twas some peeps off here :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

I know 'twasn't me cos I was over in Norwich all afternoon see.Took 'the boyz' out for a liddle drive in the snow.


----------



## Shell195

Hmmm was it Cat/Ditta?


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I know 'twasn't me cos I was over in Norwich all afternoon see.Took 'the boyz' out for a liddle drive in the snow.


LOL the people that came had fun playing in the snow here before they came in :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm was it Cat/Ditta?


Nopes not cat an ditta :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I give up I dont know:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

colin, clarke an helen :no1:

zooman an clarke an evie :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell, that took a lot of finding out! :lol2: I was getting desperate by the time I got to the end to find out who it was visiting you!!

Well I think I'm off to bed, kinda cream crackered tonight! It's them children, they exhaust me - I'm too old for this! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Bloody hell, that took a lot of finding out! :lol2: I was getting desperate by the time I got to the end to find out who it was visiting you!!
> 
> Well I think I'm off to bed, kinda cream crackered tonight! It's them children, they exhaust me - I'm too old for this! :lol2:


gotta say im feeling cream crackered tonite too dunno why lol 

it was a good guess who game though :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Oooh Em lucky you. Ive only ever spoke on here to them but my friends daughter says Helen is a lovely lady. What were they doing in your neck of the woods? Im going to surprise Colin and Helen one day and take Dennis for a visit to the shop. Did Colin bring Lolly with him??

Night Eileen x


----------



## feorag

So it was - but I didn't guess it - like Shell I was about to "forgive" as my son used to say when we were playing I-spy when he was 3 year old! 

(One of the funny little things children say that you never forget and carry on using even when they're fully grown). His daughter loved it when I told her that he never said "ex" as in explore or excited, he used to say "up" as in upsplore and upcited. We now joke about it, me and her in front of him - he's usually not amused!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Oooh Em lucky you. Ive only ever spoke on here to them but my friends daughter says Helen is a lovely lady. What were they doing in your neck of the woods? Im going to surprise Colin and Helen one day and take Dennis for a visit to the shop. Did Colin bring Lolly with him??
> 
> Night Eileen x


 
they are lovely people an deffo welcome here any time..............though i think havoc managed to melt clarkes heart.........an i think he hates me now cos colin more than likely wants a skunk even more now :lol2:

Evie/Helen was dropping some stuff off here for me 

had a lovely eve chatting away lol they are fantastic people :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So it was - but I didn't guess it - like Shell I was about to "forgive" as my son used to say when we were playing I-spy when he was 3 year old!
> 
> (One of the funny little things children say that you never forget and carry on using even when they're fully grown). His daughter loved it when I told her that he never said "ex" as in explore or excited, he used to say "up" as in upsplore and upcited. We now joke about it, me and her in front of him - he's usually not amused!! :lol2:


LOL yeah lews had a few words in the past he had problems with lol i think its so sweet some stuff he still strugles with now bless him 

like his intendo wii not Nintendo wii


----------



## Shell195

Sophie always said Dressingdown instead of DressinGown and still does and shes nearly 20:lol2:


----------



## feorag

It's funny I struggle to remember the funny things Elise said, whereas I can clearly remember all Iain's funny things - like he used to say clackalator instead of calculator and pinopliers instead of binoculars and I still say that myself to this day - get some weird looks when I say it to people who don't know me well, like at work "pass me the clackalator please!!:lol2:

Now I really AM going to bed - goodnight!!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky everyone for clearing up the blue / grey cat front lol
thanky!


----------



## Emmaj

LOL im trying to think of some of lews others 

baskgetti = spaghetti
tegitar= guitar 
dadoosh= garage
chinglar = chewing gum


will have to think of the others lol brain aint working at mo lol


----------



## Shell195

Aah bless him. When my kids were babies they didnt say Mamma/dada like most babies there first word was quite clearly "CAT" :lol2: I wonder why:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Aah bless him. When my kids were babies they didnt say Mamma/dada like most babies there first word was quite clearly "CAT" :lol2: I wonder why:whistling2:


 
LOL nopes i cant think why ate all :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/168222-pregnancy-chat-214.html

page214.. just posted pics of my friends baby, im sure i mentioned it on here, born the first week of jan, AWWW..


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/168222-pregnancy-chat-214.html
> 
> page214.. just posted pics of my friends baby, im sure i mentioned it on here, born the first week of jan, AWWW..


 
she is adorable gina hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> she is adorable gina hun :flrt::flrt:


hehe! my first firend to have a baby (my age!) very scary, but she is stunnnnning!!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> hehe! my first firend to have a baby (my age!) very scary, but she is stunnnnning!!


 
i was the 1st one of my friends to have a bub too and i was 21 when i fell preggers :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAHA, yep, myself, Clark & Helen had a quick snowball fight before knocking on Emma's front door cos we dont have any snow on the ground in Preston. Then we had a lovely time chatting to Emma about this & that, & of course I had my cuddle with Havoc! Clark is still saying no to a skunk, but if at first you don't suceed, etc! hehe. Emma is a sweetie & we will have to visit again to see the big boys & girls.


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> i was the 1st one of my friends to have a bub too and i was 21 when i fell preggers :lol2:


hehe well she is turning 20 soon!! 
she wasnt planned but a happy surprise!! hehe they are married too
she is so beautiful!
want to take her home  lol


----------



## Emmaj

Zoo-Man said:


> HAHA, yep, myself, Clark & Helen had a quick snowball fight before knocking on Emma's front door cos we dont have any snow on the ground in Preston. Then we had a lovely time chatting to Emma about this & that, & of course I had my cuddle with Havoc! Clark is still saying no to a skunk, but if at first you don't suceed, etc! hehe. Emma is a sweetie & we will have to visit again to see the big boys & girls.


 
yeps you deffo will i darnt let them down clarke looked all posh in his black trousers lol he deffo wouldnt have walked back out with black trousers :lol2:

you met the Nukanoo an the lil rug lol 

was fantastic meeting you all and your deffo welcome here anytime :no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> was fantastic meeting you all and your deffo welcome here anytime :no1:


i wanna come! and so does gramam!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> hehe well she is turning 20 soon!!
> she wasnt planned but a happy surprise!! hehe they are married too
> she is so beautiful!
> want to take her home  lol


nopes lew wasnt planned either lol but i wouldnt be without him 

he is my lil star 

he introduced his life size husky teddy an lil jumping yappin husky to clarke, colin an Helen before he toddled off to bed earlier :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> i wanna come! and so does gramam!


your welcome to come anytime hun have said that before to you : victory::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> nopes lew wasnt planned either lol but i wouldnt be without him
> 
> he is my lil star
> 
> he introduced his life size husky teddy an lil jumping yappin husky to clarke, colin an Helen before he toddled off to bed earlier :lol2:


lol!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> your welcome to come anytime hun have said that before to you : victory::lol2:


your miles 
if im ever that way we will have to come
however i am scard of dogs lol!!! (seriously)


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> lol!!!


 
he also came an pinched his ruby back :lol2: was showing her off too


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> he also came an pinched his ruby back :lol2: was showing her off too


heheh awww m how is she doing?


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> your miles
> if im ever that way we will have to come
> however i am scard of dogs lol!!! (seriously)


LOL well if your scared of dogs why you wanna come ya nutta lol 

i would put the bigger ones away anyways an leave the tiddlers out as they can be very over whelming :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Emmaj said:


> yeps you deffo will i darnt let them down clarke looked all posh in his black trousers lol he deffo wouldnt have walked back out with black trousers :lol2:
> 
> you met the Nukanoo an the lil rug lol
> 
> was fantastic meeting you all and your deffo welcome here anytime :no1:


Thanks babe!


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> LOL well if your scared of dogs why you wanna come ya nutta lol
> 
> i would put the bigger ones away anyways an leave the tiddlers out as they can be very over whelming :lol2:


graham wants to see them.. and ill watch through the window?
lol
my firned has a samoyed.. and that was enough... dont like it when they bark lol... im a baby!!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> heheh awww m how is she doing?


 
she is doing great 

they all lilly an saffy have really come out of their shells lilly aint too bothered about me being close to her either she will happily sit an watch me without running off an hiding :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Emmaj said:


> nopes lew wasnt planned either lol but i wouldnt be without him
> 
> he is my lil star
> 
> he introduced his life size husky teddy an lil jumping yappin husky to clarke, colin an Helen before he toddled off to bed earlier :lol2:


Yes, he made me jump as a big husky head appeared over my shoulder! hehe Bless him, he is a sweetie!


----------



## Emmaj

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks babe!


awwwwwwww ya welcome hun :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> graham wants to see them.. and ill watch through the window?
> lol
> my firned has a samoyed.. and that was enough... dont like it when they bark lol... im a baby!!


LOL you may end up sat in a corner rocking when my lot get excited an start barking an wooing :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> she is doing great
> 
> they all lilly an saffy have really come out of their shells lilly aint too bothered about me being close to her either she will happily sit an watch me without running off an hiding :lol2:


naww good good


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> LOL you may end up sat in a corner rocking when my lot get excited an start barking an wooing :lol2:


lol! seriously, i probably would!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> lol! seriously, i probably would!


 
ya better brings some ear plugs with ya :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> ya better brings some ear plugs with ya :lol2:


lol


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> lol


either that or an ipod up full blast :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

right bedtime for me before i fall asleep slumped over my laptop lol

nighty night all :flrt::flrt:


----------



## elliottreed

hey guys
am in stevenage at the moment with graham for a few days
just to let you know Mister's castration went perfectly
and he's just as playful as ever 
xxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

well done mister! :2thumb:

Els used to call waffles faffles so we still call them that, and little toe is baby toe :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hi Cari I thought we hadnt seen u for a while. Hope u are ok:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Morning shell :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - well you were busy last night after I went to bed - I've just had to sit and read through about 4 pages!!!



Emmaj said:


> i was the 1st one of my friends to have a bub too and i was 21 when i fell preggers :lol2:


So was I - and I was 25!!! And Iain was a honeymoon baby, so definitely _NOT_ planned!! However, if we'd waited the 2 years we'd agreed before starting a family, I would never have had him and that's one of the reasons why I'm a fatalist!!


elliottreed said:


> am in stevenage at the moment with graham for a few days just to let you know Mister's castration went perfectly and he's just as playful as ever xxx


Good to hear you're down with Graham, hope things are going great and glad to hear that Mister's castration went well. 
[bet they didn't keep him in for 2 nights - Gina!!!]


Emmaj said:


> dadoosh= garage


I love that! It doesn't even sound anything like garage! :lol2: Bless!! :flrt:

I did remember one funny thing Elise said, which was more embarrassing than funny. She was at my mother's when I was at work and playing with a plastic crocodile. She walked over to my mother, who was having a cup of coffee with her neighbour, and asked what it was called and at that _precise_ moment the door knocker went. Now my mother was a very patient woman who _never_ swore, but that day Iain had been in and out all day and the door knocker had never stopped, so at the precise moment Elise asked the question, the door knocker went and my mother just blurted out to her neighbour "Ye bugger o' hell, what does he want now!" :lol2: So from that day on a crocodile was a "buggar o' hell" to Elise and nothing I tried would change her mind!!! 

I would sit her at a table full of objects and give her the names asking her to repeat them after me - so the conversation would go like: salt "salt", sugar "sugar" fork, "fork", etc etc crocodile "buggar o' hell!" :lol2:

Sorry, forgot to add, Gina - your friend's baby is _GORGEOUS!! :flrt: :flrt:_
And all that hair - I bet she suffered with heartburn!!!


----------



## Shell195

I was 27 when I had my first and had been married for flippin years but I wasnt allowed a baby even though I was desperate for one:bash: My then OH thought it would put a curb to his drinking and going out. It never did though


Steve pulled his back yesterday and is in agony so hes off work today.Hes got a Doctors appointment at 10.30 this a.m.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - well you were busy last night after I went to bed - I've just had to sit and read through about 4 pages!!!
> 
> So was I - and I was 25!!! And Iain was a honeymoon baby, so definitely _NOT_ planned!! However, if we'd waited the 2 years we'd agreed before starting a family, I would never have had him and that's one of the reasons why I'm a fatalist!!
> Good to hear you're down with Graham, hope things are going great and glad to hear that Mister's castration went well.
> [bet they didn't keep him in for 2 nights - Gina!!!]
> I love that! It doesn't even sound anything like garage! :lol2: Bless!! :flrt:
> 
> I did remember one funny thing Elise said, which was more embarrassing than funny. She was at my mother's when I was at work and playing with a plastic crocodile. She walked over to my mother, who was having a cup of coffee with her neighbour, and asked what it was called and at that _precise_ moment the door knocker went. Now my mother was a very patient woman who _never_ swore, but that day Iain had been in and out all day and the door knocker had never stopped, so at the precise moment Elise asked the question, the door knocker went and my mother just blurted out to her neighbour "Ye bugger o' hell, what does he want now!" :lol2: So from that day on a crocodile was a "buggar o' hell" to Elise and nothing I tried would change her mind!!!
> 
> I would sit her at a table full of objects and give her the names asking her to repeat them after me - so the conversation would go like: salt "salt", sugar "sugar" fork, "fork", etc etc crocodile "buggar o' hell!" :lol2:
> 
> Sorry, forgot to add, Gina - your friend's baby is _GORGEOUS!! :flrt: :flrt:_
> And all that hair - I bet she suffered with heartburn!!!


 
I know was okies for a while but then within a couple of months of having him my mates avoided me like the plague  i wasnt happy go lucky Emma that was the clown of the group an able to go out when ever i wanted anymore 

LOL i know dadoosh tickled me too i thought what the heck is he on about till he pointed at the dadoosh one day then i though ahhhhhhhhhhhh i gets ya now kidda :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Morning all.....:2thumb::2thumb:
Horrid weather, crap journey into work, garden a quagmire
however, children have now recovered from winter vomiting bug which is a big relief and hubby has said no more about me increasing hours so head in the sand trick is working so far!

still smiling:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Morning all.....:2thumb::2thumb:
> Horrid weather, crap journey into work, garden a quagmire
> however, children have now recovered from winter vomiting bug which is a big relief and hubby has said no more about me increasing hours so head in the sand trick is working so far!
> 
> still smiling:2thumb:


 
yay thats cool keep that head in the sand woman LOL 

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Good morning, gals!!  I just had two new ratties delivered here!!!  Will get some pics. They are adorable!


----------



## feorag

Shell, well seen you got rid of that A/H!!! :lol2: I hope Steve hasn't done anything permanent, back injuries are the pits cos often there's nothing to see, but a whole lot of pain for nothing being there. I know cos Barry has that problem! Something happened in his back when he was pushing his dad's car when he was 14 and he's had recurring problems ever since. No scans, examinations, whatever have been able to tell him what the problem is!

Hiya Penny and Jen. Penny I'm pleased you're smiling! 

And Jen - if you've just got 2 rats, then I _know_ you'll be smiling - waiting for the piccies!!!

I'm off on Sunday up to Scotland to stay at my son's for a week (I'm very upsited and we might go upsploring :lol2: ) and then I'm picking up my rats a week on the Monday night and coming home on Tuesday! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

we are snowed in again so I'm trying to psyche myself up to paint el's room, but its so big! I have to do the ceiling too and have been putting if off since we moved in.......yesterday I finished the living room and actually cleaned the couches! its amazing what you can get done when you're housebound! :lol2:

Shell I hope your hubby's back improves, what a nightmare!


----------



## feorag

I'm _supposed_ to be updated and changing The Sanctuary's website, but I can't seem to get off here!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

thanky eileen!!
annoyingly just got a pphone call saying the meal is off for sunday  *humph*


----------



## feorag

Why's that then? Is it the weather, cos I know _everything _comes to a stop when you get snow down south!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Why's that then? Is it the weather, cos I know _everything _comes to a stop when you get snow down south!! :lol2:



lol beacuse we have 2 inches of snow, and its raining of corse!! lol


----------



## feorag

Well, I'm just sitting here laughing or hmmmphing - that's barmy - it'll probably be all gone by Sunday anyway!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Well, I'm just sitting here laughing or hmmmphing - that's barmy - it'll probably be all gone by Sunday anyway!


yup lol


----------



## Emmaj

The walkers duck an hoisin were nice (crisps)

until i was tag teamed by 2 skunks an they nicked my packet 


Dont think i will bother eating them being im currently worming them all an eeeeeeeeeeeew 


sheeeeeeesh i tell you i cant have anything :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Oooh Em lucky you. Ive only ever spoke on here to them but my friends daughter says Helen is a lovely lady. What were they doing in your neck of the woods? Im going to surprise Colin and Helen one day and take Dennis for a visit to the shop. Did Colin bring Lolly with him??
> 
> Night Eileen x


Aww that was nice of her, and we would be dead chuffed to have Dennis visit us at the shop!!

I could have nattered all night long to Emma, it was great to meet you and your gang and the snowball fight was a bonus!! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Aww that was nice of her, and we would be dead chuffed to have Dennis visit us at the shop!!
> 
> I could have nattered all night long to Emma, it was great to meet you and your gang and the snowball fight was a bonus!! :2thumb:


 
LOL yeah i know was great having human visitors specially people on my wave legnth lol 

plus you got to see how i shamefully keep my skunks too :whistling2::lol2:

Havoc was all set for climbing in cols jumper an going home with him haha he took a real shining to him 

your all lucky havoc is normally the monkey that goes round nipping feet an nibbling fingers :lol2:

i think the fact he was left with a sack of dog food helped like haha i had to fish him out of it when i had seen you off :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah i know was great having human visitors specially people on my wave legnth lol
> 
> plus you got to see how i shamefully keep my skunks too :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Havoc was all set for climbing in cols jumper an going home with him haha he took a real shining to him
> 
> your all lucky havoc is normally the monkey that goes round nipping feet an nibbling fingers :lol2:
> 
> i think the fact he was left with a sack of dog food helped like haha i had to fish him out of it when i had seen you off :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Yea poor little skunks, free to run around your room and build nests with your stuff, nibble peoples shoes, nick dog food. Then have the nerve to dupe the poor dogs into thinking they are their friends and curl up to sleep in the middle of them - shameful really :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Yea poor little skunks, free to run around your room and build nests with your stuff, nibble peoples shoes, nick dog food. Then have the nerve to dupe the poor dogs into thinking they are their friends and curl up to sleep in the middle of them - shameful really :lol2:


 
Me thinks its Em that sleeps in the cage so she can get a bit of peace:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yeh! I'd agree with that one! :lol2: Poor Em!! :whistling2:


----------



## Nat

hey guys....sorry not been on much been been a pretty manic few weeks, trying to get my life in order etc etc....

anyway, these r mainly for Feorag but just wanted 2 show off Candy 2 u all


----------



## Shell195

Very pretty little girl:flrt: She looks like shes got big eyebrows Bless. Need more pics of Bear as weve been admiring his litter mates:flrt:


----------



## Nat

hahaha if your on about Jude and bluebell they were from a previous litter not bears litter mates, they will be 1 next month but here is sexy bear


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Me thinks its Em that sleeps in the cage so she can get a bit of peace:lol2:





feorag said:


> Yeh! I'd agree with that one! :lol2: Poor Em!! :whistling2:


 
too right i do only bleedin peace i get livin in my house LOL:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Nat said:


> hey guys....sorry not been on much been been a pretty manic few weeks, trying to get my life in order etc etc....
> 
> anyway, these r mainly for Feorag but just wanted 2 show off Candy 2 u all


 
hee hee nat spot the kitty in the snow :2thumb:

she is adorable :flrt:


----------



## Nat

thanx huni.....thats why I want Feorag to see her....as she is very diff now to how she was when she arrived x:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Bear is one sexy kitty:flrt:


----------



## dave28

*the lucky mouse!, genral chat about local cat, and update on twiggy my poorly cat*








Now here 1 lucky little field mouse that got rescued by myself the other night by chance, as i went outside back door at about 10pm for a ***. heard a squeeking from somewhere bearing in mind it was cold and covered in snow in the garden, just glancing up garden as our garden goes uphill! litterally. then saw the cat known as 'sam' big black and white male that lives 2 mins up road in the flats appear stalking and tossing something about (mouse made a full recovery after being warmed up inside house and coming out of state of shock and relased back outside). bearing in mind not our cat but seems to want to move in my house has done for last 3months plus. as we had him collected by the rspca as towards the end of last year he was living in the garden under the sheet covering up my parents summer rocking bench. he was injured quite bad in chest looked like a squirrel wound. he'd been there for 3months living in our garden and being fed by us, then cos of injuries and my poorly cat twiggy would certainly not accept him. so the rspca got him took him in operated on him sorted the wounds out. parents decided 1 friday 4 weeks later to look in rspca see if he there how he's doing etc and he looked very well and all was good. next night saturday i was in my room looking out window and dad was topping up the bird seed in the feeders at top of garden, said to mum look 'butch' as we knew him then is back as a joke as there was a black and white cat in garden wanting a fuss from dad. mum shouts up 5 mins later it bloody is him you know, yet day b4 he was at the rspca still. so mum went crazy and straight on phone. they said the owners turned up and claimed him and they live right by us in the flats up road. and you can imagine my mums response, taken the owners 4 months! to claim or try and find there cat, even with our sign up plus they didnt come forward and claim there dead cat that got run over few months prior probaly his sister! so 3 of which he was 2 mins away living in our garden for them 3 months. since then at present they put a collar on him and he still would rather live in our garden or our house if my poorly cat would accept him but she wont, and where he lives hes got 24 hour access through the window at the owners flat thats left open as there ground floor. work that 1 why he wont go home or reluctent to? there 2 other cats that live there, and he can be spiteful when stroking him, and plays rough. the inspector whos very good and very tactile visited the owner and came back to my mum all seems to be good and well and satisfied with the owner and conditions. yet the cat would rather live here with us but cant even tho hes tried everything to make friends with my poorly cat twiggy she wont have none of it just hisses and swears at him as he looks on at her wats all the fuss about lol. and regards to twiggy people she went to the vet today and put on 0.1 of a kg in weight, but vet confirmed she has got some sort of cancer and said she wont last that much longer sadly.


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooooooo ello woman :flrt::2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Nat said:


> hey guys....sorry not been on much been been a pretty manic few weeks, trying to get my life in order etc etc....
> 
> anyway, these r mainly for Feorag but just wanted 2 show off Candy 2 u all


Wow, Nat - she looks fantastic!! What a beauty!! And what a change!!!

Bear, a bit of all right too, of course! :lol2:

Just a quick pop in cos I'm not long in and I'm cream crackered and got an early start tomorrow. So catch ya'all later!


----------



## feorag

Well, here I am saying hello to myself, cos I was the last one to post! :lol2:
I'm off childminding today and then I'm off to Scotland tomorrow, so I'll be popping in and out for short intervals! :lol2:
Don't talk too much today, cos I'll not have a lot of time to catch up!


----------



## Shell195

Morning Eileen have a great weekend:notworthy:

Just had to ask are you getting your rat babies tomorrow?? If you are I bet you are feeling soooooooo excited. Dont forget our pics


----------



## Nat

Glad ya think she looks great Eileen......shes way 2 spoilt for her own good lol....well they all are!! Sounds like ya got a busy weekend...enjoy!!! xx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'm yet again trying to psyche myself up to do some more paint in els room......

Thats great news about Twiggy that she has put weight on, even if she has got cancer it sounds like she is comfortable and coping with it for now. That's a very lucky mouse!


----------



## Shell195

Ive just found this havent posted yet as wanted some back up Grrrrr

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/252044-killer-cats.html


----------



## Shell195

Couldnt understand why our wall clock in the living room kept being wrong until we caught Dennis catching the minute hand and altering it. It is a faux leather one with no glass and the little git stands on top of the TV and grabs the hand when it moves:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Ive just found this havent posted yet as wanted some back up Grrrrr
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/252044-killer-cats.html



im gonan get so angry.. *trys to stop lookign at teh thread*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning Eileen have a great weekend:notworthy:
> 
> Just had to ask are you getting your rat babies tomorrow?? If you are I bet you are feeling soooooooo excited. Dont forget our pics


No not tomorrow Shell. I'm actually going up to Iain's tomorrow for 10 days. I'll be meeting Toyah and maybe Amanda from Fife at the Scottish Cat Show in Glasgow, but I won't be picking up my ratties until the Monday night. Then I'll be driving home on the Tuesday!! And I'm sooooooo excited already and there's still a week to go.

My word I did :lol2: at Dennis changing the time on your clock - that is priceless!!! :lol2:

She does look beautiful Nat - you should be proud of yourself!!! :2thumb:

Now I'm off to see that killer cats thread!!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Dennis!!! 

Have just started reading the killer cats thread... Not liking where it's going...

I put a few pics up of my new ratties


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Dennis!!!
> 
> Have just started reading the killer cats thread... Not liking where it's going...
> 
> I put a few pics up of my new ratties


It really annoyed me too
Your new babies are gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Nat

that killer cat threas was a joke....gd job we cant swear on a forum as think ppl would have seen what a filthy mouth I have when I get angry lmao xx


----------



## Amalthea

Am getting really annoyed with the Killer Cat thread!!! I mean, mine are indoors, which I believe is right for them, but Chester never would stay inside (he used to get out of upstairs windows if he had to).... But that doesn't make him evil...


----------



## Nat

Amalthea said:


> Am getting really annoyed with the Killer Cat thread!!! I mean, mine are indoors, which I believe is right for them, but Chester never would stay inside (he used to get out of upstairs windows if he had to).... But that doesn't make him evil...


I tried keeping Treacle in once....could have resulted in a vet bill as she sneaked upstairs (where she knows shes not ment to go) went into my bedroom, straight onto window sill, out of my tiny window and jumped straight off!! First thing I new about it was when I saw her fly past the downstairs window!! Not only did I nearly have kittens but im pretty sure she lost one of her 9 lives that day!!


----------



## dave28

right people 'twiggy' went to the vets the other day and she has got some sort of cancer. the vet said she hasnt got long left to live, she has put on 0.1 of a kg in weight which is nothing! she seemed ok yesterday, but today she is having an off day, you can see that from just looking at her fur, kind of stood up abit here and there not flat down and smooth. she certainly worrying more around us now myself or parents and is quite easy to pick up where as b4 she became ill you couldnt get her half the time was to quick and in an orkward place under table for example where you couldnt pick her up properly. now she dont put up with to much of a struggle. she purring alot lately but i think thats just an illusion as she is in dicomfort and knows shes a very poorly cat.


----------



## fenwoman

Nat said:


> that killer cat threas was a joke....gd job we cant swear on a forum as think ppl would have seen what a filthy mouth I have when I get angry lmao xx


 Hey, me too. My Dad was a soldier so I know all the words.


----------



## Shell195

dave28 said:


> right people 'twiggy' went to the vets the other day and she has got some sort of cancer. the vet said she hasnt got long left to live, she has put on 0.1 of a kg in weight which is nothing! she seemed ok yesterday, but today she is having an off day, you can see that from just looking at her fur, kind of stood up abit here and there not flat down and smooth. she certainly worrying more around us now myself or parents and is quite easy to pick up where as b4 she became ill you couldnt get her half the time was to quick and in an orkward place under table for example where you couldnt pick her up properly. now she dont put up with to much of a struggle. she purring alot lately but i think thats just an illusion as she is in dicomfort and knows shes a very poorly cat.


Sorry to hear about poor Twiggy at least she is at home safe and warm with people who love her. Just enjoy having her with you and Im sure she will let you know when shes had enough. Big hugs hun its a horrible time for you and your family


----------



## Esarosa

dave28 said:


> right people 'twiggy' went to the vets the other day and she has got some sort of cancer. the vet said she hasnt got long left to live, she has put on 0.1 of a kg in weight which is nothing! she seemed ok yesterday, but today she is having an off day, you can see that from just looking at her fur, kind of stood up abit here and there not flat down and smooth. she certainly worrying more around us now myself or parents and is quite easy to pick up where as b4 she became ill you couldnt get her half the time was to quick and in an orkward place under table for example where you couldnt pick her up properly. now she dont put up with to much of a struggle. she purring alot lately but i think thats just an illusion as she is in dicomfort and knows shes a very poorly cat.



Really sorry to hear about Twiggy hun  :grouphug:


----------



## Amalthea

So sorry Twiggy isn't well...  I agree that it's a blessing for her to be home with those she cares about and care about her. Enjoy the time you've got left with her and spoil her rotten... She'll tell you in her own way when she's had enough.


----------



## dave28

Shell195 said:


> Sorry to hear about poor Twiggy at least she is at home safe and warm with people who love her. Just enjoy having her with you and Im sure she will let you know when shes had enough. Big hugs hun its a horrible time for you and your family





Katiexx said:


> Really sorry to hear about Twiggy hun  :grouphug:


thankyou shell and also you katie x


----------



## dave28

Amalthea said:


> So sorry Twiggy isn't well...  I agree that it's a blessing for her to be home with those she cares about and care about her. Enjoy the time you've got left with her and spoil her rotten... She'll tell you in her own way when she's had enough.


thanyou Amalthea and all peoples kind words, be weird when she not around hope that don't come to soon tho. been use to a cat for last 20 years 3 over that time 1 that only made it to 9 months old and got run over 20 years ago now when i was 8. my other 1 who died about 4 years ago now she was 15, same age twiggy is at mo.. would love another1 when she has gone but mum and dad are addiment on getting there 1st ever dog, an ex racing grey hound or a rescue dog of some sort. not a great fan of dogs tho, prefer cats hehehe.


----------



## feorag

dave28 said:


> right people 'twiggy' went to the vets the other day and she has got some sort of cancer. the vet said she hasnt got long left to live, she has put on 0.1 of a kg in weight which is nothing! she seemed ok yesterday, but today she is having an off day, you can see that from just looking at her fur, kind of stood up abit here and there not flat down and smooth. she certainly worrying more around us now myself or parents and is quite easy to pick up where as b4 she became ill you couldnt get her half the time was to quick and in an orkward place under table for example where you couldnt pick her up properly. now she dont put up with to much of a struggle. she purring alot lately but i think thats just an illusion as she is in dicomfort and knows shes a very poorly cat.


Sorry to hear this Dave,but you do need to be aware that cats also purr when they are in pain. So many people say to me that the cat is not in any pain because she is purring! "opening the fur" is another way of telling that a cat is ill - that's a classic sign too.

I've had a bad day today cat-wise too. I got a telephone call from Terry, who bought Teddy, the only boy in my first litter, (Leyla's brother, so he was 17 in November). I'd bumped into her a couple of months ago and she said he was getting very thin, but in reasonable health. Well she rang me this morning to say that he'd gone downhill very quickly over the last few days and basically she thought it was time to say goodbye. I was pretty sure that the problem would be kidneys (given my own Somalis' histories) and everything she said about his symptoms pointed to that. I explained the toxins would be seeping through his system by now and it was time to let him go.

She said she'd phoned every vet she could think of because she wanted them to come to the house to do it, because he didn't like travelling in a cat box, but none of them would come. Saturday, short staffed, weekends off, she just couldn't get anyone to come out. So she was going to take him to an animal hospital very near to where I live, but of course I couldn't take her or go with her because I was in Morpeth looking after the children. I was sitting bubbling on the phone with her because she was so upset and it reminded me of my cats.

Anyway, the upshot of it was that she decided because he was so thin and weak that she would carry him in a blanket on her knee in the car while her husband drove. She said she got him in the car and he went absolutely ballistic and was making the most awful noises. Her husband said they would have to put him in a carrier, so they carried him back in the house, put him in the carrier and drove to the vets - he was dead by the time they got there and rigor had already set in, so he must have died almost as soon as they put him in the carrier. I suspect that the last struggle he put up must have set the adrelin rush which would have increased the speed of the toxins and just finished him off. Poor Teddy I was so upset for him, it just made me so sad all tonight!


----------



## Shell195

Oh Eileen thats awful they must feel dreadful.Some vets think they are god:bash:


----------



## Esarosa

That's so sad  r.i.p Teddy. 

Gone are the days when you could phone your vet up and have them come out for emergencies easily. We had an amazing vet when I was younger called Thorpe, who went above and beyond the call of duty whenever we had to ring for him. One of the last things he said to me before he retired was that 'Vets aren't what they used to be. Now it's all about qualifications and knowledge, compassion and love of the job goes out of the window, it's all about the money'. Probably not the case with most vets but certainly quite a few.


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> That's so sad  r.i.p Teddy.
> 
> Gone are the days when you could phone your vet up and have them come out for emergencies easily. We had an amazing vet when I was younger called Thorpe, who went above and beyond the call of duty whenever we had to ring for him. One of the last things he said to me before he retired was that 'Vets aren't what they used to be. Now it's all about qualifications and knowledge, compassion and love of the job goes out of the window, it's all about the money'. Probably not the case with most vets but certainly quite a few.


I must admit Katie, I am inclined to agree with him. It's a lucrative profession and if you've got the brains to get through the training I think it's safe to assume that you're gonna end up earning a good salary!!! But I do think not all vets are vets purely because they are passionate about the job or animals.

Well it's been a hectic kind of day and I've got to drive to Scotland tomorrow, so I'm off to my bed!!! Night all!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I must admit Katie, I am inclined to agree with him. It's a lucrative profession and if you've got the brains to get through the training I think it's safe to assume that you're gonna end up earning a good salary!!! But I do think not all vets are vets purely because they are passionate about the job or animals.
> 
> Well it's been a hectic kind of day and I've got to drive to Scotland tomorrow, so I'm off to my bed!!! Night all!



Night night Eileen, wishing you a safe and uneventful trip for tomorrow!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh no poor Teddy and poor Twiggy, very sad news.


----------



## feorag

Well, I'm packed up and nearly ready for the off. Next time I post on here I'll be in Bonnie Scotland!! :2thumb: Yeh!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

How horrible, Eileen...  Nearly had me in tears then...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Well, I'm packed up and nearly ready for the off. Next time I post on here I'll be in Bonnie Scotland!! :2thumb: Yeh!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I hope you have internet access there! we will miss you otherwise! : victory:


----------



## Nat

Hey all...just had 2 share this pic of one of my killer cats lmao....Bear is a real mummies boy and I cant be on the floor more than 60 seconds b4 he makes himself comfy....dad took this pic this afternoon....Bear is now 5 months old so due to be nuetered soon


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

That's a lovely pic hun!


----------



## Shell195

What a lovely picture, I must say your children are beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Nat

Shell195 said:


> What a lovely picture, I must say your children are beautiful:flrt:


hehe thankyou huni....they r my pride and joy:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone - as you can see I do have internet access at my son's house. In fact the computer is in the bedroom I sleep in, so I've even got priority over him!!! :lol2:
The drive wasn't too bad - hit snow all the way up the M74, but it wasn't so bad on the drive over to the coast. We've had about 1½ inches of snow here tonight and it's just about the first lot of snow they've had here!

Nat that is a lovely photograph! You all look so happy and relaxed and purrdy - all of you including Bear!!! :lol2:

Oh! And I forgot to mention, RFUK is obviously now up and running properly - I've just had to delete over 200 e-mails in my in box telling me people had posted on threads I'd subscribed to !!! :bash: :bash: :bash: 

I haven't had an e-mail from here for about 3 months!!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im glad you still have access to chat with us:2thumb: We sure would miss you otherwise


----------



## Emmaj

am i safe to post on here :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> am i safe to post on here :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



Why wouldn't you be? Have I missed drama again?


We need piccys of Ruby btw!! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Katiexx said:


> Why wouldn't you be? Have I missed drama again?
> 
> 
> We need piccys of Ruby btw!! :flrt:


yeah i know i have been meaning to get some 

some of saffy an lilly too for rach 

they are doing fab bless them they are all lews best buds lilly has totally come out of her shell an i see her all the time now she is building her confidence up brilliantly :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Theres always drama on RFUK lately its worse than Eastenders:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Theres always drama on RFUK lately its worse than Eastenders:whistling2:


 
eastenders, corrie an emmerdale all rolled into one :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Theres always drama on RFUK lately its worse than Eastenders:whistling2:



Well it's been making for good entertainment last few days whilst trawling job sites looks like i've missed a fair bit today though.

Period is still a no show :roll: If i'm not pregnant I for once want to start, and if I am I want the tests to give a straight blooming answer!

Emma great news about Lilly and the others. Is Lew more of a cat or a dog person u reckon? Just nosey as my nephew Reece has definitely become a cat person much to the annoyance of my brother who despises anything feline.


----------



## Shell195

Off to bed now as Ive got the Sanctuay phone on divert here tomorrow.Lets see how many unwanted animals I will get calls about. Its so depressing:devil:

Was there today and Rocky the naughty Rosella parakeet was sat on my arm and I didnt notice he`d walked down my arm until he took a chunk out of me, as if that wasnt bad enough he then did a fly by and draw blood on my hand:bash: Horrible boy:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Katiexx said:


> Well it's been making for good entertainment last few days whilst trawling job sites looks like i've missed a fair bit today though.
> 
> Period is still a no show :roll: If i'm not pregnant I for once want to start, and if I am I want the tests to give a straight blooming answer!
> 
> Emma great news about Lilly and the others. Is Lew more of a cat or a dog person u reckon? Just nosey as my nephew Reece has definitely become a cat person much to the annoyance of my brother who despises anything feline.


 
he loves both though likes the cats cos they are his company at bedtime an they sleep with him :lol2:

he dosnt like being on his own so feels safe with them there


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Off to bed now as Ive got the Sanctuay phone on divert here tomorrow.Lets see how many unwanted animals I will get calls about. Its so depressing:devil:
> 
> Was there today and Rocky the naughty Rosella parakeet was sat on my arm and I didnt notice he`d walked down my arm until he took a chunk out of me, as if that wasnt bad enough he then did a fly by and draw blood on my hand:bash: Horrible boy:devil:


 
awwwwwwwwwwww lol nasty boy poor you :flrt:

LOL 

nitey nite hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Off to bed now as Ive got the Sanctuay phone on divert here tomorrow.Lets see how many unwanted animals I will get calls about. Its so depressing:devil:
> 
> Was there today and Rocky the naughty Rosella parakeet was sat on my arm and I didnt notice he`d walked down my arm until he took a chunk out of me, as if that wasnt bad enough he then did a fly by and draw blood on my hand:bash: Horrible boy:devil:


Ouch! Once got bitten by a friends african grey, and it isn't something I'd ever want to repeat! I hope you don't get many calls tomorrow. Sleep well.

And Emma, bless Lew. I always used to want the cats to sleep on the bed as a kid but they werne't allowed upstairs..so used to wait till the parents were asleep then sneak downstairs to get them. Couldn't sleep with Libby on the bed though, the few times I've tried she wakes me up every 5-10 minutes. She seems to panic if i drift off to sleep n starts meowing directly in my ear till I wake up, give her attention, then she nods off for a few more minutes :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

Katiexx said:


> Ouch! Once got bitten by a friends african grey, and it isn't something I'd ever want to repeat! I hope you don't get many calls tomorrow. Sleep well.
> 
> And Emma, bless Lew. I always used to want the cats to sleep on the bed as a kid but they werne't allowed upstairs..so used to wait till the parents were asleep then sneak downstairs to get them. Couldn't sleep with Libby on the bed though, the few times I've tried she wakes me up every 5-10 minutes. She seems to panic if i drift off to sleep n starts meowing directly in my ear till I wake up, give her attention, then she nods off for a few more minutes :roll:


 
awwwwwwwwwww lol bless her 

well lilly an saffy sleep under the covers either side of him an ruby curls up above his pillow lol 

he has 3 pillows one at top of bed then 2 down from it so ruby sleeps on the top pillow :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen Im glad you still have access to chat with us:2thumb: We sure would miss you otherwise


Is that cos I never shut up?? :lol2:

It's not too cold up here this morning, well it's certainly like a greenhouse inside! How they live in this heat beats me! I turned my radiator off last night and opened the window and I was still awake through the night roasting hot, with a summer 4.5 tog duvet on the bed!!!

There's about an inch of snow lying and I could hear Iain scraping his windscreen at about 7:30 this morning, so it was freezing then, but doesn't seem so bad now.

Not a lot of peace for me in the next week. Wee tooty was in here at F.O. o'clock this morning "nana - nana - nana" big smile!! So no peaceful lie-in this morning and the rest of the week to follow!


----------



## Shell195

Aah bless Eileen how sweet:flrt:

Katie hun hope you are ok and everything works out the way you want


----------



## MSL

Hello ladies, I am hoping and praying the madness that seems to have affected much of the forum is staying away from the refined random cat chat thread????
How are we all today?
Head still firmly stuck in sand at my end and seems to be going well....:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, girls!!  Gary's off work today, so we're heading out on a date (AWWW)... 

Anybody else getting pulled into the Twilight obsession other than me?? We've seen it three times in the theaters now, and as soon as we watched the first one, I started reading them and it took me less than a week to get through all four (PLUS the 264 pages of the leaked 5th book that isn't even out yet). I am truly hooked. Was gonna go see it again last night, but it's out of the movies now. Not impressed  Sad, huh??

I've noticed this forum is always full of drama... Probably the worst I've ever seen (although fancy rats is pretty high on the list, too).


----------



## Esarosa

It's out of the cinema's already? Blooming heck, really wanted to go and watch that.


Aw a date how sweet, going anywhere nice? Will's idea of romance is pizza hut (and I don't like bloomin pizza!)


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I checked and it's due out on DVD April 9th (I think it was). Brilliant story!! Love it! Some movie theaters may still have in, but not our's. Not happy 

We're going to Frankie & Bennie's and then to see Secret of Moonacre  We try to have dates regularly... I think it's nice


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw Jen that's so sweet that you go on dates when you can! Have a lovely evening!

I meant to say I can't get over this place lately.....


----------



## Esarosa

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Aw Jen that's so sweet that you go on dates when you can! Have a lovely evening!
> 
> I meant to say I can't get over this place lately.....



I blame the recession! :whistling2:


To be fair I can't be the only person stressed out of my tree at the minute, so it's understandable if others are in the same boat that emotions may be running high and arguments might break out due to things being taken wrong.. long and short of it is..it's all the banks & governments fault :razz:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Katiexx said:


> I blame the recession! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> To be fair I can't be the only person stressed out of my tree at the minute, so it's understandable if others are in the same boat that emotions may be running high and arguments might break out due to things being taken wrong.. long and short of it is..it's all the banks & governments fault :razz:



yes I do believe you are right! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Yes I agree its not down to spiteful narrow minded people at all. its the Government and banks fault:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

See Shell you're getting it now! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Yes I agree its not down to spiteful narrow minded people at all. its the Government and banks fault:whistling2:



Yep that's the one :razz:

To be fair as someone else said on another thread. Opinions are like :censor: holes. Everyone's got one. Some people don't seem to be able to conduct themselves in a civil manner, and tbh the last few days I've lost respect for people I would have previously thought highly of.

It's also pack mentality, a thread could be going reallyu smoothly, one person comes in and makes a comment, whether its meant to be snide or not and the next thing you know you have a feeding frenzy. But I do think people are blowing up a lot quicker recently than they have been previously and yes to an extent I think outside factors could be contributing. That being said, I'm past stressed atm and would never talk to someone like :censor: or try to make someone look a prat on a public forum but to each their own I suppose.


----------



## feorag

I absolutely agree on what has been said so far. I think the problem is that some members deliberately 'flame'. They must know when they make posts like that guy on the killer cat thread that it's going to inflame cat lovers everywhere, so why say the comment at the end about having more success at running the next one over? That's just deliberate flaming and it really p*sses me off!

I think everyone should have the opportunity to voice their opinions and we will all differ somewhat depending on the subject, but you can voice an opinion without deliberately saying something offensive that will make people aggressive!


----------



## Shell195

At the minute lifes hard enough for everyone without all the crap on RFUK:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

I try to ignore the crap threads as much as possible... 

Gary and I saw Secret of Moonacre today... Wasn't too brilliant. Kinda disappointed.


----------



## Emmaj

Does anyone else find the cadburys dairy milk ad...............kids eyebrows one stupidly hillarous no matter how many times you see it :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Those eyebrow kids creep me out *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Does anyone else find the cadburys dairy milk ad...............kids eyebrows one stupidly hillarous no matter how many times you see it :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Steve thinks its that good hes downloaded it :roll:




Amalthea said:


> Those eyebrow kids creep me out *lol*


Totally agree its scary:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Those eyebrow kids creep me out *lol*


 
its memsorising you have to watch it LOL it draws you in haha :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Steve thinks its that good hes downloaded it :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree its scary:whistling2:


 
whe i 1st saw it was on at my mum an dads me an my mum just kept looking at each other as if to say WTF LOLOL


----------



## fenwoman

It is with great sorrow and too much pain that I have to tell you that my Mr Wiggins was PTS this morning after consulting with Dave my vet.
As you know, he's become blocked again and was very uncomfortable. His bladder function can be dealt with by manual manipulation but blocked insides made him feel very poorly and however hard he strained, nothing would pass. I did some reading online about megacolon and found that the more he became blocked, the more often it would happen and I simply couldn't tolerate the thought that my boy would end up every month being blocked up, put under anaesthetic, manuall empties and then suffering anal incontinence for a week afterwards because of the stretched rectal muscles. Mr Wiggins was one of my favourites because of his huge affection and kind nature. I could have had him emptied again, only 6 weeks after the last time, then kept my fingers crossed that he'd last another month before it had to happen again, but because I loved him, I couldn't let him suffer simply because it would hurt me if he wasn't in my life.
He passed without stress or fear, held in my arms as I kissed his head and told him "go sleepies Mr Wiggins". He purred at me to the last.
So. RIP Mr Wiggins. You are very sorely missed. I hurt now so that you didn't have to.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> It is with great sorrow and too much pain that I have to tell you that my Mr Wiggins was PTS this morning after consulting with Dave my vet.
> As you know, he's become blocked again and was very uncomfortable. His bladder function can be dealt with by manual manipulation but blocked insides made him feel very poorly and however hard he strained, nothing would pass. I did some reading online about megacolon and found that the more he became blocked, the more often it would happen and I simply couldn't tolerate the thought that my boy would end up every month being blocked up, put under anaesthetic, manuall empties and then suffering anal incontinence for a week afterwards because of the stretched rectal muscles. Mr Wiggins was one of my favourites because of his huge affection and kind nature. I could have had him emptied again, only 6 weeks after the last time, then kept my fingers crossed that he'd last another month before it had to happen again, but because I loved him, I couldn't let him suffer simply because it would hurt me if he wasn't in my life.
> He passed without stress or fear, held in my arms as I kissed his head and told him "go sleepies Mr Wiggins". He purred at me to the last.
> So. RIP Mr Wiggins. You are very sorely missed. I hurt now so that you didn't have to.


awwwwww pam  so sorry for your loss 

reading that brought a tear to my eye 

RIP Mr Wiggins :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Pam that is so sad but I agree you did what was kindest for him. It brought a tear to my eye too. Big hugs. RIP Mr Wiggins


----------



## Titch1980

fenwoman said:


> It is with great sorrow and too much pain that I have to tell you that my Mr Wiggins was PTS this morning after consulting with Dave my vet.
> As you know, he's become blocked again and was very uncomfortable. His bladder function can be dealt with by manual manipulation but blocked insides made him feel very poorly and however hard he strained, nothing would pass. I did some reading online about megacolon and found that the more he became blocked, the more often it would happen and I simply couldn't tolerate the thought that my boy would end up every month being blocked up, put under anaesthetic, manuall empties and then suffering anal incontinence for a week afterwards because of the stretched rectal muscles. Mr Wiggins was one of my favourites because of his huge affection and kind nature. I could have had him emptied again, only 6 weeks after the last time, then kept my fingers crossed that he'd last another month before it had to happen again, but because I loved him, I couldn't let him suffer simply because it would hurt me if he wasn't in my life.
> He passed without stress or fear, held in my arms as I kissed his head and told him "go sleepies Mr Wiggins". He purred at me to the last.
> So. RIP Mr Wiggins. You are very sorely missed. I hurt now so that you didn't have to.


so sorry for your loss, 
brought a tear to my eye too, reading this. 
huge hugs from me xxxx


----------



## feorag

So sorry to read about Mr Wiggins, but that's what love is all about, isn't it? It's the hardest thing to do, yet it's the ultimate act of love.

Not a lot of people would have tolerated that kind of problem, so he had a good owner with you and you did the best you could for him. 

Don't beat yourself up about it, cos you did right, but I know it hurst - god knows I know it hurts, been there too many times myself!!! 

And the Cadbury's advert - I really hate it! Sorry!!!


----------



## Shell195

Thankyou Eileen I hate it to


----------



## Amalthea

Am so sorry about Mr Wiggins  Yes, it hurts, but you did right by him... He's pain free now and you showed him you love him by letting him be so.


----------



## Shell195

Have you read my thread about the Stolen Norwegian Forest cats in Darwen. Nothings safe anymore:devil:


----------



## Esarosa

Rip Mr Wiggins.

Shell just read that thread  will pass it out amongst family and friends and tell them to do the same.

The cadbury advert freaks me out.


----------



## feorag

Shell, I've just read your thread about the NFCs. That's not the first time I've heard of that happening. I know other pedigree cat breeders that keep their cats outside have had them stolen too.

I hope she gets them back, but the bush telegraph will surely help!! : victory:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

RIP Mr Wiggins.

That cadbury's advert is WRONG!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Quiet on here this morning! What's everyone up to?

Shell, did you get loads of phone calls yesterday?

And I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like that Cadbury add!!!


----------



## Emmaj

morning 


just finished the animal feeds and they are chilling now to let food settle :lol2:

my mate who had her fall gave birth last night to a beautiful baby boy at 1.38am this morn weighing in at a whopping 91b 12oz:no1:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> my mate who had her fall gave birth last night to a beautiful baby boy at 1.38am this morn weighing in at a whopping 91b 12oz:no1:


 Ouch!! That had to sting a bit.


----------



## Shell195

Wow thats one big baby.........................Ouch


----------



## Amalthea

Big boy!!!


----------



## Shell195

Goodmorning Eileen I know you are lurking somewhere:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm lurking all right Shell - in and out when I've a spare minute - but not many of them up here!!!

Emma that's great news about your friend, but I can't bear to think of passing that!!! My Iain was 7lb 1oz (2 weeks early) and Elise was 7lb 5oz at 5 days late and they were enough for me. I was a 9½ pounder and my poor mother was only 5' nowt, so how she passed me remains a mystery!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi is turning into a right little brat!!! I don't remember ever having a brattier kitten. Spoiled. *HUMPH*


----------



## Shell195

Mmm I wonder whos spoilt Bindi then coz it wasnt me:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

No idea what you're talking about *lol* She is like a spoiled miscreant child!! I swear!


----------



## feorag

Must admit I thought that too. This was the kitten that Jen was going to feed up, get right and then find a good home for wasn't it??? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

No, of course not *lol* Completely different kitten!!


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> morning
> 
> 
> just finished the animal feeds and they are chilling now to let food settle :lol2:
> 
> my mate who had her fall gave birth last night to a beautiful baby boy at 1.38am this morn weighing in at a whopping 91b 12oz:no1:



Oh my...congratulations to your friend on the baby but my god....that's huge. Brave lady!

What's Bindi been doing that's so bratty Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

It's hard to explain... She LOVES running around the bed making some of the oddest noises ever when Mom and Dad are trying to sleep... Squeezing between the wall and the mattrass during the night and attacking any body part that comes near her little fort... Kicking the water bowl around the bathroom (and sometimes turning it over)... Just some strange randomness that is her. And she's a thief, too... Steals all sorts. I love her, but she's a pest *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Not too long after we had first got Libby she stole a pair of french knickers off the radiator when we were expecting visitors. I couldn't find where she had hidden them, she too has little forts but they're EVERYWHERE. We'd all been sat down having a natter and a brew and she runs in the room french knickers in mouth and presents them to Will's grandma..I was absolutely mortified! She's stolen Will's house keys before now. We got another set cut, and low and behold she presents his old keys to us :roll:

She's calmed down a lot now the teenager phase seems to have subsided thankfully. They're a pain in the neck sometimes cats aren't they? But I wouldn't have them any other way.


----------



## vetdebbie

A bit behind I know, but sorry to hear about Mr Wiggins, Fennie.


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely a pain, but she's worth it. Although, trying to remember that when she's running laps on the bed in the middle of the night can be difficult. *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Definitely a pain, but she's worth it. Although, trying to remember that when she's running laps on the bed in the middle of the night can be difficult. *lol*



:lol2: I can well imagine. No way I could have Libby on the bed she refuses to let me sleep!


----------



## feorag

Ach! That's character, that is!

Would you really like a cat that lay on your settee looking like a glamour model, but did nothing??? Course you wouldn't!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Ach! That's character, that is!
> 
> Would you really like a cat that lay on your settee looking like a glamour model, but did nothing??? Course you wouldn't!! :lol2:


That was Sophie :lol2: her and her sisters were always quite laid back to be honest, which is why I was so shocked when we got Libby I think. As she's a million miles away from what they were like...well apart from Harriet..harriet was a little bugger...not quite in Libby's league mind, but she was very cheeky.


----------



## Amalthea

It's nice that Louis knows that bed time is snuggle time, though *lol*

I have noticed that now that Bindi and Kallie have been getting along, when Kallie has decided she's had enough, she does exactly what Louis used to do to her when she was a kitten and he'd had enough... Hide in the bathtub *lol*


----------



## groovy chick

Eileen do you know what time the show starts on Saturday. I got this off the website .What does it mean :blush: Does the show start at 10 and finish at 1 or will it still be on after 1 lol
Judging will commence at 10.00 am and Exhibitors will be requested to clear the hall until 1.00pm, while the Open Classes are being judged.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I did it!!!! I painted el's room!!!! :2thumb: I haven't done the skirty boards yet......but I will one day!!!! of course there's her tat all over the landing and my room but never mind!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

groovy chick said:


> Eileen do you know what time the show starts on Saturday. I got this off the website .What does it mean :blush: Does the show start at 10 and finish at 1 or will it still be on after 1 lol
> Judging will commence at 10.00 am and Exhibitors will be requested to clear the hall until 1.00pm, while the Open Classes are being judged.


It means members of the public can go in from 1.00. When judging is on they clear the hall of everyone. Hope that helps:2thumb:


----------



## groovy chick

Shell195 said:


> It means members of the public can go in from 1.00. When judging is on they clear the hall of everyone. Hope that helps:2thumb:


Ahhh i see. Thank you Shell :blush: What do the owners that are showing the cats do? Do they need to stay out between 10 and 1?


----------



## fenwoman

groovy chick said:


> Ahhh i see. Thank you Shell :blush: What do the owners that are showing the cats do? Do they need to stay out between 10 and 1?


 They head for the bar and sit and discuss that the judges have eye problems, or don't know their ar's from their elbows and cannot tell a champion from a woolly muff. Then when they go back in and see the rosettes, they say loudly that the judge obviously has great taste and discernment and can tell quality when he/she sees it. :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I did it!!!! I painted el's room!!!! :2thumb: I haven't done the skirty boards yet......but I will one day!!!! of course there's her tat all over the landing and my room but never mind!!!! :lol2:




Yay congrats hun!


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> They head for the bar and sit and discuss that the judges have eye problems, or don't know their ar's from their elbows and cannot tell a champion from a woolly muff. Then when they go back in and see the rosettes, they say loudly that the judge obviously has great taste and discernment and can tell quality when he/she sees it. :lol2:


 

Got it in one Pam:lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's about the size of it! 

Amanda, the Scottish show has always allowed visitors to stay in the periphery of the hall, but I've never been since it moved to the Playdome, so I don't know whether they still do that. Some shows do and some shows don't - when they don't, the exhibitors have to leave the hall altogether, so they go off and shop, go into the local town, or drink coffee and other substances until they can go back and feed their cats at 1:00pm

I haven't made any arrangements with Toyah yet, but if you wanted to meet up, we could arrange a time and a place, like 2:30pm at Pen No.1, or whatever.

My friend Julie is coming down from Aberdeen and we're meeting at Glasgow and getting the train to Clyedbank. No idea yet what time her train gets in, but we will definitely be there before 2:30pm.

Emma, well done on the painting!!!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I did it!!!! I painted el's room!!!! :2thumb: I haven't done the skirty boards yet......but I will one day!!!! of course there's her tat all over the landing and my room but never mind!!!! :lol2:


What colour did ya paint it?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, I've just read your thread about the NFCs. That's not the first time I've heard of that happening. I know other pedigree cat breeders that keep their cats outside have had them stolen too.
> 
> I hope she gets them back, but the bush telegraph will surely help!! : victory:


 
Here you go Eileen just to refresh your memory:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yup! That's what I put!! :lol2: 

Thank you so much - I get so confused nowadays!!! :crazy:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> What colour did ya paint it?


It's called "whiskey cream" and is the colour of bailey's yummy! when we moved in it was dark pink and purple and I papered over it but it still didn't look much better because the ceiling was a mess, full of holes and splodges of the pink and purple paint. It looks loads better now and if I'm stuck home again today I might just attempt the gloss......The livin room is the same colour cos it was BOGOF and el liked the colour! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> It's called "whiskey cream" and is the colour of bailey's yummy! when we moved in it was dark pink and purple and I papered over it but it still didn't look much better because the ceiling was a mess, full of holes and splodges of the pink and purple paint. It looks loads better now and if I'm stuck home again today I might just attempt the gloss......The livin room is the same colour cos it was BOGOF and el liked the colour! :2thumb:


Sounds nice and neutral.............I thought you would say pink :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, I'm quite partial to a bit of Bailey's myself!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, I'm quite partial to a bit of Bailey's myself!!! :lol2:


 
with ice mmmmmmmm:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

And in mushed up ice cream with crumbled Orio cookies!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And in mushed up ice cream with crumbled Orio cookies!!! :mf_dribble:


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds delicious :mf_dribble:

have you had the hagen das baileys ice cream ?? its addictive :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Haven't actually - I can't get past the maple pecan one!! :lol2:
But my son got us all hooked on the ice cream, oreo and baileys mix. It looks like a bowl of sh*t, but it doesn't half taste good! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Haven't actually - I can't get past the maple pecan one!! :lol2:
> But my son got us all hooked on the ice cream, oreo and baileys mix. It looks like a bowl of sh*t, but it doesn't half taste good! :lol2:


 
hmmm i think i may have to try that they have oreo's on offer at the shop 4 big packs for £2:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hmmm i think i may have to try that they have oreo's on offer at the shop 4 big packs for £2:lol2:


Well imo you are both gross, Baileys, yuk, ice cream yuk. I dont like either. Well Im off to hose down the dog yard in a min, just done all the cat trays, my life is so exciting:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well as far as I'm aware you bash them to a pulp, then stir the crumbs into the softened ice cream and add the Baileys. Slush it all around until it's soft and mushy and sh*tty brown in colour and then eat!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Well imo you are both gross, Baileys, yuk, ice cream yuk. I dont like either. Well Im off to hose down the dog yard in a min, just done all the cat trays, my life is so exciting:lol2:


 
lol my yards been cleaned down dogs have been fed an they are chilling after filling tums :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol my yards been cleaned down dogs have been fed an they are chilling after filling tums :lol2:


Ive already scooped the poop just need to wash it down now. My Rottie and GSD love the water so when its done I will have a nice wet house so then will have to mop the floor:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive already scooped the poop just need to wash it down now. My Rottie and GSD love the water so when its done I will have a nice wet house so then will have to mop the floor:lol2:


 
LOL i have a mission brushing mine down as i have phred hanging off the brush :lol2::lol2:

Now puppy has started doing it too because phred makes it look like so much fun :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well as far as I'm aware you bash them to a pulp, then stir the crumbs into the softened ice cream and add the Baileys. Slush it all around until it's soft and mushy and sh*tty brown in colour and then eat!!!


 
Oooooooo will make sure i have this when i havent done a poop scoop round the yard :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Advisable!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Advisable!!! :2thumb:


 
yups i was thinking just that too :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Mmm.... Baileys... Mmm... Ice cream... Mmmm... Oreos!!!


----------



## Shell195

Your all disgusting 






:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Your all disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 
LOLOL

arggggggggggggh Noooooooooooooo

we have just got rid of main bulk of snow that fell now its flippin snowing again :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOLOL
> 
> arggggggggggggh Noooooooooooooo
> 
> we have just got rid of main bulk of snow that fell now its flippin snowing again :bash:


 
Weve had at least 3mm of snow in the past weeks, its not fair.I dont even like it but it looks so pretty, its not fair I want lots of snow as I feel like Im missing out:whip: All we have today is flippin rain........again:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Forgot to say Eileen Elmo(MC) was back at vets with another bout of cystitis, hes now on Baytril, Iain the vet says he can feel a thickening in the bladder wall so he has to go back in 2 weeks unless he gets worse obv. and if he can still feel it he will scan him. He said he doesnt think he has crystals or bladder stones and his bladder is always empty. Flippin animals:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm jealous of the lack of snow here, too, Shell!! I love snow!!! The other night we had about an inch and gary and I had a mini snowball fight at about 11pm... It was gone by morning. Not a happy bunny!!


----------



## Esarosa

Baileys mmmmmmmm Baileys ice cream mmmmmmmmm, You are all evil though as I can't drink the bottle of baileys I have in the kitchen just in case it aint bloody stress. Well I say Baileys it's the cheap version :lol2: but I don't tend to get an aftertaste like i do with Baileys. Body needs to make its mind up as I've got a bottle of advocat that wants me to make snowballs too.

Shell hope the antibiotics help Elmo somewhat.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Mmm.... Baileys... Mmm... Ice cream... Mmmm... Oreos!!!


Well as an American you should be well familiary with the delights of Oreos!!


Shell195 said:


> Forgot to say Eileen Elmo(MC) was back at vets with another bout of cystitis, hes now on Baytril, Iain the vet says he can feel a thickening in the bladder wall so he has to go back in 2 weeks unless he gets worse obv. and if he can still feel it he will scan him. He said he doesnt think he has crystals or bladder stones and his bladder is always empty. Flippin animals:lol2:


That's not good news Shell! I would wonder why the bladder wall is thickening if he hasn't got crystals in his urine though?? What else would cause that?I hope you can sort it out.

Well I'm on my way to hospital in an hour! I've had face ache for a couple of weeks now. first of all put it down to my sensitive teeth (due to my great age causing my gums to recede! :lol2, then it started to make my ear ache, so then I thought it was neuralgia. I'm taking my maximum allowed dosage of Ibuprofen and yesterday started to take Paracetamol in between the Ibuprofen and it's hardly touching the pain - it's now in my upper jaw, lower jaw and right across to my ear and it hurts!!! Thought I'd better get it checked out in case it's an abscess. So I've got an emergency appointment at the dental clinic at Ayr hospital. 

e


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Well as an American you should be well familiary with the delights of Oreos!!


I am, indeed!!! They've not brought out double stuff here yet, though (unless you want to pay Selfridges prices), which sucks!! And they also have oreos dunked in this white chocolate stuff at home.. NUM!!



feorag said:


> Well I'm on my way to hospital in an hour! I've had face ache for a couple of weeks now. first of all put it down to my sensitive teeth (due to my great age causing my gums to recede! :lol2, then it started to make my ear ache, so then I thought it was neuralgia. I'm taking my maximum allowed dosage of Ibuprofen and yesterday started to take Paracetamol in between the Ibuprofen and it's hardly touching the pain - it's now in my upper jaw, lower jaw and right across to my ear and it hurts!!! Thought I'd better get it checked out in case it's an abscess. So I've got an emergency appointment at the dental clinic at Ayr hospital.
> 
> e


 
Oh! That doesn't sound fun at all  Hope the Drs are able to sort something out for ya!!


----------



## Shell195

Ouch that sounds painfull Eileen
Vet thinks it is just inflammation he can feel hence the 2 week gap before seeing him again to give it time to go down. Poor lad, although I must say he doesnt seem at all bothered and he is acting totally normal its me thats not:bash:


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Mmm.... Baileys... Mmm... Ice cream... Mmmm... Oreos!!!


 I'm afraid I feel queasy at the very thought. And think of the calories. Now some nice proper dairy vanilla ice cream with fresh strawberries or raspberries on top, yummy, but the rest <turns away to heave>


----------



## Shell195

Funny you should say that Pam, I actually enjoy proper ice cream but the stuff from the supermarkets is vile it tastes so chemical


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Funny you should say that Pam, I actually enjoy proper ice cream but the stuff from the supermarkets is vile it tastes so chemical


 Just wait until my goats all kid down. I'm gonna make some real full cream goats milk vanilla ice cream.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Just wait until my goats all kid down. I'm gonna make some real full cream goats milk vanilla ice cream.:mf_dribble:


Ive never tasted goats milk icecream


----------



## Emmaj

Clotted cream icecream is yummy :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

I love fresh ice cream!!! When I was first diagnosed with diabetes, we'd make our very own sugar free ice cream. Was tasty!! But you had to take it out about half hour before you actually wanted it, cuz it froze solid.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Ive never tasted goats milk icecream


I'd send you some but I think it might be a bit warm and gooey when you got it.:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

I've never even tasted goats milk let alont goats milk ice cream. I feel like I'm missing out now. Damn you fenny


----------



## Emmaj

i aint ever tasted goats milk ever katie so your not alone :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Tis lovely and creamy. Nerys has tasted it cos it's all I have for her cuppa tea when she visits.


----------



## fenwoman

BTW, new tabby photos available here.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/254107-new-tabby-photos.html#post3360395


----------



## Shell195

Mmm not sure I like Goats milk but my friend says its only because it was pasteurised(sp) She says its really nice as she used to have a milking herd and thats all she used


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Mmm not sure I like Goats milk but my friend says its only because it was pasteurised(sp) She says its really nice as she used to have a milking herd and thats all she used


 There should be no difference in taste. I used to have people tell me that it had a 'tang' or a 'taste'. If they came to visit, I'd ask if they wanted goat milk or tesco milk in their cuppa. Of course they chose tesco milk. The only issue was that I didn't actually have any tesco milk hehehe. So they'd be sipping their cuppa and I'd ask if it was ok for them. They'd say yes thanks. After they'd finished, I would take them to the fridge, open it and show them that the only milk I had in there was a jug of my goat milk.
I did this several times with people who commented on the 'taste' of goat milk and who swore they could taste it as 'goaty'. I think they may have had some once if the goatkeeper wasn't perhaps as careful about scouring and sterilising the milking pails, or who had fed the goats something like cabbage which will indeed taint the milk, or who kept a stud billy near the females. I keep a stud billy but when I am milking I do the milking first, and then feed and water him, so as to reduce the chance for his strong smell to taint the milk. Not that it bothers me as I'm use to it and quite like the smell. 
But if you came to my house and had a cuppa, I can promise that you wouldn't notice anything strange or be able to taste anything unusual.


----------



## Shell195

Was that an invitation:whistling2: Shame you are so far away as I would love to me you, Ursa and the gang


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Shell poor Elmo, I hope he is better soon and the vet figures out what's going on with his bladder.

And Eileen, good luck at the hospital that sounds awful, how have you managed to last that long in pain????

mmmmmm baileys, ice cream and oreos!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Was that an invitation:whistling2: Shame you are so far away as I would love to me you, Ursa and the gang


 Well if you ever fancy a day out in Summer, come on down. It'll take you about 2 1/2 hours to drive depending on where you are in Lancs.
It's easy, M62-A1(M)-A47


----------



## fenwoman

any news on Eileen? 
earache and toothache are about the worst pains.


----------



## Shell195

Might just take you up on that:2thumb: Anything to meet that big black hunk you live with:flrt::flrt::flrt:


And I will load a cool box up with tripe for you(free range of course)


----------



## feorag

HI all - what a day I've had! Hospital (dentist) pharmacy and doctor - me at hospital - Ellie at pharmacy and doctor.

Dentist thinks it may be an infection, says there's some reddening of the gum, so he's given me some anti-b's to see if that will help. Then to Boots to get the prescription and buy co-codamol cos it's stronger than paracetomol and I'm hoping it'll help cos the paracetamol and ibuprofen aren't touching it.

Mentioned to the pharmacist that I thought Ellie had "slapped Cheek disease" (never heard of it personally, but it's in the book!) or "Sixth Disease" or "Parvovirus" (honestly). She said if she'd had the rash for longer than 4 days maybe we should get the doctor to check it out, so went straight around to the docs and got an emergency appointment and he confirmed it! She's perfectly OK, no temperature and no joint pain and she isn't anaemic so no complications, just covered in spots with 2 beetroots splotchy cheeks now and again!:lol2:

BTW I like goats milk too - ever since I had the squirrels and tasted it for the first time!!! I've had goats milk cheese before, but not the milk.


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> HI all - what a day I've had! Hospital (dentist) pharmacy and doctor - me at hospital - Ellie at pharmacy and doctor.
> 
> Dentist thinks it may be an infection, says there's some reddening of the gum, so he's given me some anti-b's to see if that will help. Then to Boots to get the prescription and buy co-codamol cos it's stronger than paracetomol and I'm hoping it'll help cos the paracetamol and ibuprofen aren't touching it.
> 
> Mentioned to the pharmacist that I thought Ellie had "slapped Cheek disease" (never heard of it personally, but it's in the book!) or "Sixth Disease" or "Parvovirus" (honestly). She said if she'd had the rash for longer than 4 days maybe we should get the doctor to check it out, so went straight around to the docs and got an emergency appointment and he confirmed it! She's perfectly OK, no temperature and no joint pain and she isn't anaemic so no complications, just covered in spots with 2 beetroots splotchy cheeks now and again!:lol2:
> 
> BTW I like goats milk too - ever since I had the squirrels and tasted it for the first time!!! I've had goats milk cheese before, but not the milk.


Hello all, Eileen, hope you feel better soon love........and my kids have all had slapped cheek, it looks a lot wore than it is, well it was with my boys anyway but it is quite concerning when they first appear with ruby red cheeks!
Well, the bottom of our road is flooded, about 50 yards away from the house and the houses there have all had to sand bag up, fortunately we are on a bit of an incline and it would have to get really high to get to us.....the dogs are loving having a good swim on the meadow though and this morning the swans looked quite cute swimming around the goal posts, would not like to be in my neighbours position though!
Not so sure about milk but goats cheese is delicious and one of my faves.
Havent read through as havent been on for any length of time for ages and have missed loads....did I miss anything?

oooh and one of my puppy buyerss e-mailed me today with pics of her girl Sally playing in the snow and an update as to how she was getting on which is fortunately quite brilliantly......she is a lovely bouncy lab with a very waggy tail, I know this because it was just a blur in all the pics!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen how painful that must be. If the Co-codamol doesnt work try *Voltarol it is excellent for tooth related pain*


----------



## feorag

Hmm..... I seem to remember being prescribed Voltarol for my arthritis many years ago - it didn't work! :lol2: Leastways not on the arthritis!

I'm hoping that if it's an infection the anti-b's will be kicking in by tomorrow, so just hoping that the co-codamol will work a bit better than paracetamol until then!

Penny, I don't think "slapped cheek" was invented when mine were little, :lol2: so I'd never heard of it until we looked it up in the book. The virus carries quite a few complications, but most of them are rare and certainly Ellie doesn't appear to have anything wrong with her other than the rash, so that's a relief!!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Might just take you up on that:2thumb: Anything to meet that big black hunk you live with:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> And I will load a cool box up with tripe for you(free range of course)


 It's a date.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Hmm..... I seem to remember being prescribed Voltarol for my arthritis many years ago - it didn't work! :lol2: Leastways not on the arthritis!
> 
> I'm hoping that if it's an infection the anti-b's will be kicking in by tomorrow, so just hoping that the co-codamol will work a bit better than paracetamol until then!
> 
> Penny, I don't think "slapped cheek" was invented when mine were little, :lol2: so I'd never heard of it until we looked it up in the book. The virus carries quite a few complications, but most of them are rare and certainly Ellie doesn't appear to have anything wrong with her other than the rash, so that's a relief!!


 Will you eat onions and garlic? Works wonders topping up the effects of any antibiotics. I swear by them and eat onions practically every day which is probably why I'm rarely ill.
Son says it's cos nobody wants to get close enough to me to pass anything on to me, cheeky beggar:blush:
Hopefully the med's will kick in within 24 hours. The codeine based meds should help the pain.


----------



## feorag

I _love_ onions and garlic too! :mf_dribble: I always throw a couple into the roasting tin when I'm roasting veggies!

I'm hoping they kick in soon, cos codeine causes me no end of problems in the toilet area !! :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I _love_ onions and garlic too! :mf_dribble: I always throw a couple into the roasting tin when I'm roasting veggies!
> 
> I'm hoping they kick in soon, cos codeine causes me no end of problems in the toilet area !! :whistling2:


 I take codeine daily. The cure for constipation is to eat a bowl of porridge daily. I hate taking my painkillers. Hate taking any medication really so I try to use natural remedies whenever I can hence me eating lovely onions daily, plus garlic and porridge etc. Incidentally eat a bowlful with some honey to sweeten, then use the rest still warm as a face pack. Plumps your skin out and makes it really soft.


----------



## Titch1980

can i please ask all you loverly cat people to sig this petition?
it is to save our towns hospital, they are slowly closing it down and if they succeed in closing the whole thing out closest is scarborough but if you dont have a car yet like me have 3 accident prone kids, what ya gonna do call the ambulance? get a taxi? i dont think so somehow we will be stuffed.
please sign and help us at least try and save this little hospital.
my pregnant sister will have to travel to scarborough when she goes in labour as they have already closed the maternity unit, we are hoping to get our hospital back in "full working order" so to speak.
Petition to: save bridlington hospital from closing. | Number10.gov.uk


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I take codeine daily. The cure for constipation is to eat a bowl of porridge daily. I hate taking my painkillers. Hate taking any medication really so I try to use natural remedies whenever I can hence me eating lovely onions daily, plus garlic and porridge etc. Incidentally eat a bowlful with some honey to sweeten, then use the rest still warm as a face pack. Plumps your skin out and makes it really soft.


Pam I eat porridge almost every morning, with added bran and into which I put a teaspoon of linseed for extra 'roughage' and I still have problems without adding codeine into the melting pot!!!

I too hate taking any form of medication and look for 'natural' remedies. I always have ibuprofen, but only take it when my hip is really painful and then stop when it stops! Fresh Pineapple is a good anti-inflammatory, so I eat that!! :2thumb:

I smear honey on my face when I'm in the bath - it's great stuff and I can lick it off as I lie cogitating on life!!! :lol2:


Rach - I've signed!! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Pam I eat porridge almost every morning, with added bran and into which I put a teaspoon of linseed for extra 'roughage' and I still have problems without adding codeine into the melting pot!!!
> 
> I too hate taking any form of medication and look for 'natural' remedies. I always have ibuprofen, but only take it when my hip is really painful and then stop when it stops! Fresh Pineapple is a good anti-inflammatory, so I eat that!! :2thumb:
> 
> I smear honey on my face when I'm in the bath - it's great stuff and I can lick it off as I lie cogitating on life!!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Rach - I've signed!! :2thumb:


 I meant a porridge facepack. It's lovely.
me got no bath :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I know, but so's honey!! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen I hope the anti b's kick in soon! El's had slapped cheek and it only lasted a few days.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Pam, forgot to mention that there's never any porridge left in my plate for my face!! :lol2:

Well I had a better night's sleep and although my jaw is still aching well this morning, it's not the savage pain it has been for the last few nights, so that's great! Whether it's the stronger painkillers or the anti-bs remains to be seen!!

Emma, Ellie has been covered in spots since I arrived on Sunday and they haven't gone yet, but at least like I said earlier, she's not at all out of sorts, so that's good to know!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im glad your pain is easing, there nothing worse than mouth pain.
Poor you going to visit family and ending up a patient. Glad your grandaughter isnt suffering with her slapped face.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Glad your grandaughter isnt suffering with her slapped face.


Taken randomly and out of context that sounds kinda suspicious!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I forgot to quote:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Taken randomly and out of context that sounds kinda suspicious!!! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## groovy chick

Its quiet on here tonight How is everyone? Eileen hows the pain, is it away yet? I have some good news, ive found a russian blue kitten woohooo. She should be ready to come home on the 24th April so ive still got a wee while to wait but im really excited lol. Friday 13th tomorrow, is anyone superstitious?? I am going to a funeral tomorrow and i should really be getting my things ready but i cant get off the pc.


----------



## Shell195

Oooh nice kitty you dont see many around do you. We need pics asap from now leading up to bringing her home.


----------



## groovy chick

Shell195 said:


> Oooh nice kitty you dont see many around do you. We need pics asap from now leading up to bringing her home.


 
:lol2: In Scotland there is only 2 breeders that i could find lol They are just gorgeous aren't they. Has anyone seen the new Sheba advert :flrt:I thought i was going to have to go on a road trip to Doncaster lol. The breeder im getting her from is about 3 hours away, im not really good in cars for long journeys lol but it will be worth it. Also i was hoping for a boy and had even picked a name but im getting a girl, so any suggestions


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news Amanda! I'm thrilled for you! Dare I ask who you're getting her from and will she be at the show on Saturday???

You need a Russian name don't you. Think of some names and look for the Russian translation (if you can pronounce it!:lol2


----------



## Shell195

20000-NAMES.COM: Female Russian Names, Page 1 of 2--meaning, origin, etymology


----------



## feorag

Shell, Iain and I have just sat and watched "Ace of Hearts" based on a true story about a GSD police dog. It was a bit "Disney", but very good - thoroughly enjoyed it!!! Worth watching for light entertainment anyway!!! :2thumb:


----------



## groovy chick

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Amanda! I'm thrilled for you! Dare I ask who you're getting her from and will she be at the show on Saturday???
> 
> You need a Russian name don't you. Think of some names and look for the Russian translation (if you can pronounce it!:lol2


The lady is called Wendi Johnson. She breeds ragdolls aswell and has the name Cairnicats but i dont know if thats for the ragdolls or the russians. That was one of the first questions i asked her but no shes not going  She stays in Huntly and has been snowed in for the last 10 days. :lol2: Thanks for the link Shell in away to have a look the now


----------



## feorag

changed my mind!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> changed my mind!


 
About what?????


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, Iain and I have just sat and watched "Ace of Hearts" based on a true story about a GSD police dog. It was a bit "Disney", but very good - thoroughly enjoyed it!!! Worth watching for light entertainment anyway!!! :2thumb:


 
I like films like that as long as they dont have sad endings as I always cry:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Oooh Pam please can we have pics of puppies on here please where all the nice people are?? I want to see cute puppy faces:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

It's been so long since I've been around a puppy I think I've forgotten the puppy smell I used to love so much  I agree we definitely need piccys :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hi Katie I think theyve all gone to bed now.:whistling2: Suppose Id better do the same in a min:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Hi Katie I think theyve all gone to bed now.:whistling2: Suppose Id better do the same in a min:lol2:


Aye i'm off to bed now..early night for me :razz: T'is okay I suppose I can wait till 9am for puppy piccys :whistling2:


----------



## Titch1980

hello ladies,
i'd like some help
i have around £50 to spend on a cat tree for misty and kizzy
can anyone recommend one that is good and comes in this price range please?


----------



## Shell195

Gina got a huge mahoosive one and Fenny got at tall floor to ceiling one and both under £50. Look at the thread for New pics of Tabitha and you can see Fennys and she has put a link on too(same place as Gina got hers. Ebay has some bargains at the minute


----------



## Titch1980

thank you shell, off to find the thread


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> About what?????


About the panic I had when Amanda said where she was getting her kitten from! There's another breeder up in that locality who hasn't a clue what she's doing and is breeding from mostly cr*p cats and because the name rang a bell, I thought it was her so said to Amanda that I was pm'ing her. 

Then I decided I ought to check out the website first cos I couldn't remember the woman's prefix and so realised it wasn't the same woman (Phew!!!:grin1 and cancelled my post! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

ahhh they still dont have anything listed, was hoping to have one ordered this weekend


----------



## Shell195

Rach have a look at these ones Ceiling-High Cat Trees: great bargain at zooplus Free delivery if spending over £29 and 10% off your first order


----------



## feorag

And do you know that if you haven't ordered from zooplus before, they'll give you a 10% discount off your first order?


----------



## Titch1980

theres so much choice, i had just found that site, lol
i like this one Cat Trees & Scratching Posts: Cat Tree Europa at zooplus , but would like one of the tall ones. but not sure if they would use the very top also kizzy likes to be hiding so thats why i thought this as they could use a box each. 
im open to ideas


----------



## feorag

That looks great to me! A lot of cats like to climb because they feel safe up high, but height isn't essential for a scratch post. The essential is that it is high enough for them to stretch full length when they strop.

If you have cats that like to hide away and feel secure that would be a good one for them.


----------



## Titch1980

righty ho i am ordering that one and a toy box each, lol.
with the discount i could afford one each rather than just the one,
what is catnip? is it the grass that you grow?


----------



## Shell195

Catnip is a herb the same as Catmint you plant in the garden but its dried or in liquid form. Mine drool and roll when I use it:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

ahhh ok, i am just looking at sprats etc, to use on the tree to attract them to it.


----------



## Titch1980

i have never used it before so i want to make sure before i buy anything, it cant hurt them at all can it?


----------



## Shell195

Totally safe unless in their drugged stupour they roll and fall of the cat tree:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

rach1980 said:


> ahhh they still dont have anything listed, was hoping to have one ordered this weekend


 you can always give them a ring. Their number is on their shop page. They have a petshop in Essex but if you ask them to list something, perhaps they would. They send it really fast.


----------



## fenwoman

rach1980 said:


> righty ho i am ordering that one and a toy box each, lol.
> with the discount i could afford one each rather than just the one,
> what is catnip? is it the grass that you grow?


you can grow it. I use catnip sprays and spray a bit on the cat tree or on their beds or on their teddies and they go nuts, rolling and drooling and generally playing the fool.


----------



## Titch1980

thanks shell and fenny, think i might get them another tree for in the hallway next month,just dont tell craig, lol


----------



## fenwoman

rach1980 said:


> thanks shell and fenny, think i might get them another tree for in the hallway next month,just dont tell craig, lol


Pft!! That would mean me speaking to a bloke which ain't going to happen any time soon.


----------



## Titch1980

hehe! oki doke
p.s. i replied to your last post in the bookswap thread


----------



## Emmaj

wheres the party tonite ? 

on this thread ??:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I could do with a party as I have RUM


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I could do with a party as I have RUM


YAY i have lots of cans of larger :2thumb:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

....and I have brandy (not my personal choice but DH has man flu so have been making him hot toddys!) 

I've just been looking at Maine **** pics on google.... what stunning cats! When I'm all grown up ie have my own house and can afford it, I might just have to get one! Think it will be when the children have left home (16 years and counting) and I have empty nest syndrome!

xxx


----------



## fenwoman

Timewarpbunny said:


> ....and I have brandy (not my personal choice but DH has man flu so have been making him hot toddys!)
> 
> I've just been looking at Maine **** pics on google.... what stunning cats! When I'm all grown up ie have my own house and can afford it, I might just have to get one! Think it will be when the children have left home (16 years and counting) and I have empty nest syndrome!
> 
> xxx


 You don't have to wait 16 years. Just put them up for adoption. There are loads of nice gay men out there who have their little pet doggies and kitties etc, and now want a little human one too and are on adoption lists just waiting for their new pet. I'm sure they'd be snapped up :lol2:
Then you can get your maine coonies.
(note, I am joking...honest)


----------



## Titch1980

LOL Pam, you made me spit my orange juice everywhere, better go get something t wipe this laptop


----------



## fenwoman

rach1980 said:


> LOL Pam, you made me spit my orange juice everywhere, better go get something t wipe this laptop



Oopsie. I is sowwy (not really heehee)


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> You don't have to wait 16 years. Just put them up for adoption. There are loads of nice gay men out there who have their little pet doggies and kitties etc, and now want a little human one too and are on adoption lists just waiting for their new pet. I'm sure they'd be snapped up :lol2:
> Then you can get your maine coonies.
> (note, I am joking...honest)


you lie pam your not :Na_Na_Na_Na: thats the advice you gave me aint it :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> you lie pam your not :Na_Na_Na_Na: thats the advice you gave me aint it :lol2::lol2::lol2:



Yebbut it was me wanted to adopt Lew. I need a little lad to do all the mucking out etc. I would offer him a good home. Will have him neutered etc......oops......no.....that isn't appropriate for human males is it.......:blush:
shame though cos I know of one or two that I'd like to geld.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

fenwoman said:


> You don't have to wait 16 years. Just put them up for adoption. There are loads of nice gay men out there who have their little pet doggies and kitties etc, and now want a little human one too and are on adoption lists just waiting for their new pet. I'm sure they'd be snapped up :lol2:
> Then you can get your maine coonies.
> (note, I am joking...honest)


Can I really do that.... mind you, mine might have to be rehomed as needing extra special care :Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe. I'm happy to make use of them for the next 16 years, perhaps even make some money out of them to put towards the Maine **** fund..... my eldest daughter is proving quite useful :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Yebbut it was me wanted to adopt Lew. I need a little lad to do all the mucking out etc. I would offer him a good home. Will have him neutered etc......oops......no.....that isn't appropriate for human males is it.......:blush:
> shame though cos I know of one or two that I'd like to geld.


 
sorted well if i had known it was you then hey we would have had a deal :lol2::lol2::lol2:

he would love it mucking out an such LOL weird yeah but thats ma boy :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> sorted well if i had known it was you then hey we would have had a deal :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> he would love it mucking out an such LOL weird yeah but thats ma boy :2thumb:


 He's a chip off the old block then eh?


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> He's a chip off the old block then eh?


oh he definately is :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

My youngest lad is 17 Pam you can have him, hes 6ft 4 and a real sweetie. He loves animals and hates ready meals and is excellent at mucking out horses, goats and sheep..........................
.........................................Christopherrrrrrrrrrrrrr pack ya bags your moving house:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> My youngest lad is 17 Pam you can have him, hes 6ft 4 and a real sweetie. He loves animals and hates ready meals and is excellent at mucking out horses, goats and sheep..........................
> .........................................Christopherrrrrrrrrrrrrr pack ya bags your moving house:whistling2:



Oh you are so going to be in trouble if he sees this post :lol2:
Mind you, he would be flipping useful when I go to ASDA. At the moment, if something is at the back of the top shelf, I have to look around for a suitable sized person, at which I bellow across the store "excuse me.....tall person" at which the tall person looks round in fear and trepidation, I smile sweetly, flutter my eyebrows (yes yes, I know other people flutter their eyelashes, but that is so old fashioned and way less impressive) toss my long blonde hair and ask them to please help little me. Nobody has ever refused yet.


----------



## Shell195

They probably darent :lol2:
Chris doesnt know hes moving to Auntie Pams yet, the best time to tell him is when hes packed and on the train me thinks:lol2:

I too have the problem of not being able to reach things in Asda but I just find someone who works there and say Oye you reach that for me or I`ll do you under the shortist act


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> They probably darent :lol2:
> Chris doesnt know hes moving to Auntie Pams yet, the best time to tell him is when hes packed and on the train me thinks:lol2:
> 
> I too have the problem of not being able to reach things in Asda but I just find someone who works there and say Oye you reach that for me or I`ll do you under the shortist act


 
tut shell mines only 8 so she can mold him :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

HI everyone - I'm on my way to bed now! You lot have been busy - as usual! I come on this morning and there's nothing happening - this thread is dead and then I come on tonight and you've all gone mad!!!

Anyway, I've an early start tomorrow, cos I'm meeting Amanda (groovychick) and Toyah at the Scottish Cat Club show in Glasgow tomorrow afternoon. Should be a good day! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> HI everyone - I'm on my way to bed now! You lot have been busy - as usual! I come on this morning and there's nothing happening - this thread is dead and then I come on tonight and you've all gone mad!!!
> 
> Anyway, I've an early start tomorrow, cos I'm meeting Amanda (groovychick) and Toyah at the Scottish Cat Club show in Glasgow tomorrow afternoon. Should be a good day! :2thumb:


 
Oooooooo cool have a great day tomorrow hun :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well I'll try my best of course :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## dave28

*latest (TWIGGY)*

latest

Twiggy, still eating like a horse won't stop eating or worrying for food, not thats its doing her any good. shes had 1 or 2 off days this week, and was sick everywhere the other night, and looked in a little discomfort. been fine today tho, even tho she eating quite abit, due to the cancer its not really making her gain any weight what so ever, she is quite thin now in places when she sits down its obvious to see, but for now she still hanging on in there. how long this will last who knows, be just me here all next week, parents are away for the week thank god! but downside to that is really hope nothing goes drasticlly wrong with twiggy whilst there not here, think she will still be around by the time they return end of next week, fingers crossed.

but when ever it happens here, or the vets when she sais and decides its time and given up the ghost, im not looking forward to.


----------



## feorag

I bet you aren't looking forward to that day - none of us ever do!

Just keeping fingers crossed that it's still a long way away! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Fingers crossed for Twiggy: victory:

So Eileen did ya have a good day??


----------



## feorag

Yes I did, Shell thanks!

It was quite enlightening, how much shows have changed. I remember when I first started showing in 1989 the Scottish Cat Show used to get about 600+ cats entered and it was held at the SEC. Today it was in a little sports hall in Clydebank and there were under 300 cats entered! It's only 3/4 years since we stopped showing and yet I only recognised about 8 people in total that I knew!! And one of those stopped showing about the same time as us cos, like us, she had nothing left to show!!

The girls really enjoyed themselves - they gave out some toys to cats they liked the look of, then we went into a local shopping centre for a drink, got the train to Glasgow, had a KFC and then the train home and only got home about half an hour ago!! 

Met Amanda and Wayne and Toyah and Stan. I saw my friend who breeds Russians and she said she had a cracking boy kitten that she would be prepared to sell to Amanda on my recommendation and I couldn't find Amanda anywhere - they must have left!! So I've pm'd her to see if she's still interested, or if she wants to stick with the female kitten in Huntley.

Oh and I stood for about 10 minutes or more at Roy's stand to say hello and tell him I knew you, but he was so busy I had to give up. Then Amanda and Wayne arrived and we drifted off to the Russians.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Roys only just come back from a business trip to Holland he went with my friends daughter. I spoke to him yesterday as he rang the sanctuary phone by mistake and it was diverted to my house shame ya didnt get to speak to him, maybe next time:whistling2:
Did you not get a longing to get another kitten? Not long until you pick your ratlets up now is it bet you cant wait:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Next time I see Roy will be at my show in May!!! But I'll definitely get a chance to speak to him there, cos he'll be setting up his stall on the Friday evening and I'll be setting up my results table and counting out hundreds of rosettes, so I'll get a chance to speak to him then.

It was lush to see all the babies. There was a gorgeous little chocolate Siamese kitten - he was really dinky and fast asleep when we arrived. Mollie spoke to him and he told her _such _a story! So she decided at the end of the day that he was going to get her 'big' special!!! I could have sneaked him away in my pocket.

And I took Amanda and Wayne to see a delish Devon! He was tiny and had hardly any hair and so many wrinkles on his forehead you could have run a train line on it! Could have taken him home too!!! :flrt:

My friend George from Edinburgh was showing today instead of judging and he had one of his Burmese and a little sorrel Somali kitten at her first show. She was a wee bit frightened of all the noise and was hiding under her blanket when I went to see her, but she was a proper cutie and got her 1st and BOB and a couple 1sts in side classes, so she did well!


----------



## Shell195

When I visit the cat show in Wigan I could take so many home with me. How come most most are happy to talk about their cats all except the Persian people they are the most stuck up bunch of snobs Ive ever met:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen what your rescue website again Jacqui wants to see:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Yes I did, Shell thanks!
> 
> It was quite enlightening, how much shows have changed. I remember when I first started showing in 1989 the Scottish Cat Show used to get about 600+ cats entered and it was held at the SEC. Today it was in a little sports hall in Clydebank and there were under 300 cats entered! It's only 3/4 years since we stopped showing and yet I only recognised about 8 people in total that I knew!! And one of those stopped showing about the same time as us cos, like us, she had nothing left to show!!
> 
> The girls really enjoyed themselves - they gave out some toys to cats they liked the look of, then we went into a local shopping centre for a drink, got the train to Glasgow, had a KFC and then the train home and only got home about half an hour ago!!
> 
> Met Amanda and Wayne and Toyah and Stan. I saw my friend who breeds Russians and she said she had a cracking boy kitten that she would be prepared to sell to Amanda on my recommendation and I couldn't find Amanda anywhere - they must have left!! So I've pm'd her to see if she's still interested, or if she wants to stick with the female kitten in Huntley.
> 
> Oh and I stood for about 10 minutes or more at Roy's stand to say hello and tell him I knew you, but he was so busy I had to give up. Then Amanda and Wayne arrived and we drifted off to the Russians.


Glad you had a great day but sad that you ate KFC 

Boycott KFC (kentucky fried cruelty)
YouTube - KFC Cruelty
(warning, graphic cruelty images. Watch, then never eat the vile stuff again)


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Glad you had a great day but sad that you ate KFC


Certainly not my choice! The only time I've ever eaten KFC was once about 24 years ago when my cousin in Texas brought a bucket home for tea when we were out there visiting! Never again since. Sadly it was my granddaughter's choice, but cos I've never been remotely interested in KFC I knew nothing about this!

You know Shell, we always used to do the Lancashire Cat Show - how typical it is that we become friends_ after _I've stopped showing - it would have been an excellent opportunity to meet up. I must say I am enjoying meeting all these new friends I've acquired on here! :lol2:

The Sanctuary's address is www.wildlife-sanctuary.co.uk, but it's all changed a bit now. My boss finally decided to give me some direction as to what she wants herself on the website, so a lot of stuff has been taken off. YOu could go and have a look now and tell me what you think - I'd appreciate some feedback. It's not quite finished yet, I need more instructions when I get back home to finish it off and correct errors, cos the counter code is showing the hits since I loaded up a new home page and for some reason I haven't been able to reset it to what it was before I changed the page!


----------



## groovy chick

Ive emailed the breeder so hopefully im not too late.:bash: I had a really good time today. It was lovely to meet you and the girls Eileen. It was my first cat show and i thought it was really busy :blush: Shell the lil devon rex was so cute, have you any pictures of yours? Did you see the little black exotic in the very last pen at the bottom Eileen, i thought it was kind of cute but Wayne obviously didnt by the look on his face :lol2: We were both total smitten with the russians though. Lots of cats i could have taken home with me today :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I've never been to a cat show, but I would love to enter Louis into the pet class... He is such a beautiful softie (ok, I may be slightly biased)!


----------



## feorag

I'm so glad you enjoyed yourself - I saw the little black exotic yes, he was quite cute if you like that sort of thing! :lol2: Mollie was really taken with the choc point Siamese kitten cos he had soooo much to say - bless him he blethered on for ages!



Amalthea said:


> I've never been to a cat show, but I would love to enter Louis into the pet class... He is such a beautiful softie (ok, I may be slightly biased)!


Ooh, come to mine at Durham in May - that would be excellent!!! Quite a journey though for you, but hey I used to go to Lancasher (edit: I've just come back and read this and LOL'd to myself at how I've spelled Lancashire - well seen it's nearly 1:00 and I'm cream crackered!:lol2: - left it for you Shell - have a laugh on me! :lol2 and Wales and Dundee so no further for me! Go on - you know you want to!!! :lol2:

You know you're all making me wish I was back again and I haven't missed it one bit until today!! 

Trouble is all we've got to really show now is Cadbury and he's 'marked' so not a lot of point as he would have to be entered in the Imperial Class which would be a tough one to win with a nick in his ear!! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

What do you have to do to enter a pet cat into a show, Eileen? Obviously, he's a complete show virgin and he's nearly 3... Is that bad?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> What do you have to do to enter a pet cat into a show, Eileen? Obviously, he's a complete show virgin and he's nearly 3... Is that bad?


Not at all - they can be any age. My friend showed her Somali neuter until he was 15 years old and my Sorcha was the top winning Somali in the UK when she was 9/10 year old.

Cat show entries usually close about 6 weeks before the show date and clubs aren't allowed to send out their catalogues more than 3 months before the show date. So you would decide which show you wanted to go to and send a C5 stamped addressed envelope to the show manager 3 months before the date of the show. She will then send out a schedule. You would pick your classes - you must enter the open which with non-pedigrees will be by colour or coat length or kitten (i.e. long or semi long hair, black/white, ginger or ginger & white, tabby, tortie etc) and you can usually enter 3 more miscellaneous classes in with your fees.

Fill the form in, send it off with a s.a.postcard for acknowledgment that it's arrived and been accepted and that's you until show day.

Like I've just said to Amanda in a pm, you might prefer to choose a local show for your first attempt to see how he goes. You might not notice it (and I didn't for years), but cat shows are extremely noisy! It wasn't until we bought a video camera and videod a show then watched it when we got home that we realised justs how noisy it is. So it doesn't suit every cat - some love it, some hate it.

From the 1st June Non-pedigree cats can also compete for titles. Instead of Champion, Grand Champion and Imperial Grand Champion, non-pedigrees will be able to compete for Master cat, Grand Master Cat and Imperial Master Cat, so now even the NPs can win titles. Some clubs have already been running Master Cat classes, but they are not at every show, whereas from the start of the new show year in June they will be.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning all! the snow is finally melting here :2thumb: I've been working on el's room, and last night me my sis and my best mate all had a valentine's take away together, it was yummy. the kids all had a great time and considering there was 8 of them it wasn't too bad, els got stressed out towards the end but she calmed down so all was good.

half term here, am going to be very busy this week, goodie! no time for boredom! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the sanctuary today so I will check out your website while Im there Eileen. My Devon Rex and my Devon Variant pics attached

Boebee 8/9 years old Brown Tabby Devon Rex









Chewie 8/9 years old Blue Tabby Devon Rex Variant


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Sounds like you enjoyed your day yesterday Emma. Ooh, I'd forgotten it was half-term in England next week. I'm up in Scotland cos it was half-term this last week!

Shell I tell you, you would have wanted to take home this little blue rex at the show yesterday, he was truly irressistable. Or better still I'd have taken him home while he was cute and irressistable and then when he grew up and was just ugly, you could have had him!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, they look like little yodas *lol* So cute!!


----------



## feorag

Quiet on here today - is that cos Shell's at work do you think?? :whistling2:

Me and the girls have been to the beach today. We went to Troon and were picking shells on the beach - turned around and there was Ellie standing at the water's edge when a wave came in and soaked her, so there was her with soaking wet feet. Then we started walking back and got to a bit of beach that was like quicksand and if you stood still for any short length of time your feet sunk into the sand. So Mollie got a foot stuck and came out of her shoe! Then she tried to hop while I got the shoe, but cos the sand was so soft and sinking she couldn't 'bounce' and so she stood still, which meant the other foot sunk deep and she lost her balance _and_ the other shoe and ended up in her stockinged feet, soaking wet too!! 

So we had a great day out. I had a spare pair of socks for Ellie, but we had to go into Troon and buy Mollie a pair of socks so she could get her shoes on and we could go and have our lunch!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Notice Eileen gets the cute kitten stage and I get the baldy Buddah stage. Chewie actually has a wirey strip of hair down his back and looks more elegant as hes a varient but poor Boebee needs a bra as when he sits down he has man boobs:lol2::lol2: He is Sophies cat and sleeps in bed with her she adores him and Chewie is Steves prize cat:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Cos I loves the cute kitten stage - not so keen on the adult gremlin one, but!


----------



## Shell195

*


feorag said:



Quiet on here today - is that cos Shell's at work do you think?? :whistling2:

Click to expand...

*


feorag said:


> Me and the girls have been to the beach today. We went to Troon and were picking shells on the beach - turned around and there was Ellie standing at the water's edge when a wave came in and soaked her, so there was her with soaking wet feet. Then we started walking back and got to a bit of beach that was like quicksand and if you stood still for any short length of time your feet sunk into the sand. So Mollie got a foot stuck and came out of her shoe! Then she tried to hop while I got the shoe, but cos the sand was so soft and sinking she couldn't 'bounce' and so she stood still, which meant the other foot sunk deep and she lost her balance _and_ the other shoe and ended up in her stockinged feet, soaking wet too!!
> 
> 
> 
> So we had a great day out. I had a spare pair of socks for Ellie, but we had to go into Troon and buy Mollie a pair of socks so she could get her shoes on and we could go and have our lunch!!! :lol2:


Oye cheeky, I heard that:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Today I have moved the 5 remaining hedgehogs into their halfway house ready for release in Spring. They all weighed between 2-3 pounds so rather big now:lol2: Also moved the Chinese Painted Quail back into the aviary and checked the 4 baby Teddy Guinea pigs over only to find one is pregnant. They came in last December the lady couldnt rehome them but said she had split the 1 male from the 3 girls. On arrival we found 2 males and 2 females so we split them until the males were castrated and sterile but obviously it was too late. Our Bob Whites Quail is now in his own aviary alone so we really need to find him a couple of wives poor boy looks lost. I seem to have been really busy today so never got chance to look at Eileens website but Ive left the site address with Jacqui so she can look when she has a minute which is what I will do too:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

No rush Shell. Are you still my friend??? :blush:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed yourself - I saw the little black exotic yes, he was quite cute if you like that sort of thing! :lol2: Mollie was really taken with the choc point Siamese kitten cos he had soooo much to say - bless him he blethered on for ages!
> 
> Ooh, come to mine at Durham in May - that would be excellent!!! Quite a journey though for you, but hey I used to go to *Lancasher* (edit: I've just come back and read this and LOL'd to myself at how I've spelled Lancashire - well seen it's nearly 1:00 and I'm cream crackered!:lol2: - left it for you Shell - have a laugh on me! :lol2 and Wales and Dundee so no further for me! Go on - you know you want to!!! :lol2:
> 
> You know you're all making me wish I was back again and I haven't missed it one bit until today!!
> 
> Trouble is all we've got to really show now is Cadbury and he's 'marked' so not a lot of point as he would have to be entered in the Imperial Class which would be a tough one to win with a nick in his ear!! :devil:


I thought it was just your accent coming through Eileen:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Of course I am:flrt: Takes a lot to offend me:lol2:


----------



## ditta

we off out tonight into the gay village for cats birthday tomorrow, our other bunny had a litter of 4 last night so more ginger bunnies:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

well the computer has been dead for about 3 days now.. eek how i struggled to cope... :whistling2:
tom went outside today, trying to get them adjested and uused to the garden. they will be getting the chop on the 1st so they will be goign out after they know their surroundings.

update on Zingi (feliway spray) well its been nearly a month now, and its nearllly all gone (plug in type) and i think its started to work on zingi. Much more relaxed no hissing no biting etc. however...
again he lost his collar yesterday ( abit suspisoius... 3... in about a month) and today he has been aggressive and when i tried to put a new collar on him he went crazzyyy.. im a thinking maybe somone has been taking his collars offf... a not so nice person, maybe teh same person who keeps pulling down all my posters about zingi?
or... he has been badly and keeps getting badly beaten up by a big monster cat, and he is getting upset about that? who knows...
may invest in one of those cameras, or trackers.


----------



## Titch1980

Im excited for tomorrow, am hoping my cat tree comes, lol
i am told i am a saddo being s excited for something that isnt even for me *blush*
aww well thats me, hehe!


----------



## Nat

hey peeps....sorry not been around much....been a pretty crappy week but think im getting there now.....

Freeky sorry to hear somethings not right your end.....hope some1 isnt trying to purposely sabotage things as thats so horrible!!

Feorag....how do you go about finding out about local cat shows? and also what ages do the cats need to be and do they need to be nuetered, spayed etc??


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> Im excited for tomorrow, am hoping my cat tree comes, lol
> i am told i am a saddo being s excited for something that isnt even for me *blush*
> aww well thats me, hehe!


i know what you mean i was VERY excited about ours, and everyone thinks i was crazy, hay ho!











Nat said:


> Freeky sorry to hear somethings not right your end.....hope some1 isnt trying to purposely sabotage things as thats so horrible!!
> 
> *Feorag....how do you go about finding out about local cat shows? and also what ages do the cats need to be and do they need to be nuetered, spayed etc??*


i hope not 
and eileeeen same question from me tooo
(i have asked before i know!)


----------



## elliottreed

hey guys
hope everyone is well
my bro has gone back to stay at Shelton (mental health unit)
he was let out for valentines day and his girlfriend rang him last night to tell him she had cheated on him

so we've had the house trashed again

but i am so so so proud of him
he said to her (i was eavesdropping)
"i have to get rid of you for my own safety"
and for someone who was absolutely obsessed with her familiarity
i found that amazing
i hope he sticks by it even if he relapses a few times
he is such a great brother i just pray he gets the help he needs

i am really unsure and a bit angry that they let him out for the weekend "on good behaviour" when he hadn't even spoken to a doctor while he was there,.. but anyway. he's back where he needs to be now and i pray that things work well for him and that i can report some good news soon

xxxxx


----------



## Shell195

Nat said:


> hey peeps....sorry not been around much....been a pretty crappy week but think im getting there now.....
> 
> Freeky sorry to hear somethings not right your end.....hope some1 isnt trying to purposely sabotage things as thats so horrible!!
> 
> *Feorag....how do you go about finding out about local cat shows? and also what ages do the cats need to be and do they need to be nuetered, spayed etc??*




Nat heres a link for you explaining about showing and yes anything from 6 months has to be neutered in household pets


----------



## freekygeeky

elliottreed said:


> my bro has gone back to stay at Shelton (mental health unit)
> he was let out for valentines day and his girlfriend rang him last night to tell him she had cheated on him


evil evil person.
hope he is ok 
2 of my friends where ''''let out''' for valentines day too..
and now back in again...


----------



## elliottreed

she went to amsterdam, came back and my bro had planned to take her for a meal (hence probably why they let him out)

he rang and rang, and she didn't say much but said she didnt want to go out or go for a meal or come to our house...

then mum and i eavesdropped as he was shouting,
and we heard "do you fancy him? why did you do it? do you want to be with me? what do you mean you don't know... you can't say you don't know you either do or you don't" and then after a bit "im sorry but if you're not going to decide I AM, and i'm sorry but i have to leave you for my own safety"


she has been the number one reason he kicks off
everyone says it's post traumatic stress, which it probably is
but it only EVER sets off when she's hung up on him, she's done this, she's done that... i'd quite like to burn the bitch. and that's tame.....

I hope he boots her as hard as he can because only then can he gradually incline into safety and happiness. she was his first girlfriend, and it's been a serious relationship (nearly 2 years) which is a lot for a lad of 17 when he's never had a girlfriend before.

he is so successful, a great musician and she's thrown a fuss about everything, i hope he stands by his decision i really do  xxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

Nat said:


> hey peeps....sorry not been around much....been a pretty crappy week but think im getting there now.....
> 
> Freeky sorry to hear somethings not right your end.....hope some1 isnt trying to purposely sabotage things as thats so horrible!!
> 
> Feorag....how do you go about finding out about local cat shows? and also what ages do the cats need to be and do they need to be nuetered, spayed etc??


Nat Heres a link to the GCCF it tells you all you need to know about showing. Household pets need to be neutered if 6 months or above
Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## freekygeeky

i hope he is ok, and gets better, well done for him though (kicking her). lets just hope he stands by that eh?


elliottreed said:


> she went to amsterdam, came back and my bro had planned to take her for a meal (hence probably why they let him out)
> 
> he rang and rang, and she didn't say much but said she didnt want to go out or go for a meal or come to our house...
> 
> then mum and i eavesdropped as he was shouting,
> and we heard "do you fancy him? why did you do it? do you want to be with me? what do you mean you don't know... you can't say you don't know you either do or you don't" and then after a bit "im sorry but if you're not going to decide I AM, and i'm sorry but i have to leave you for my own safety"
> 
> 
> she has been the number one reason he kicks off
> everyone says it's post traumatic stress, which it probably is
> but it only EVER sets off when she's hung up on him, she's done this, she's done that... i'd quite like to burn the bitch. and that's tame.....
> 
> I hope he boots her as hard as he can because only then can he gradually incline into safety and happiness. she was his first girlfriend, and it's been a serious relationship (nearly 2 years) which is a lot for a lad of 17 when he's never had a girlfriend before.
> 
> he is so successful, a great musician and she's thrown a fuss about everything, i hope he stands by his decision i really do  xxxxxx


----------



## Titch1980

freekygeeky said:


> i know what you mean i was VERY excited about ours, and everyone thinks i was crazy, hay ho!


wow, thats fantastic, where dya get it?
i'll have to get one of those next month


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Nat Heres a link to the GCCF it tells you all you need to know about showing. Household pets need to be neutered if 6 months or above
> Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy



i want to do it..
but...


i cannot imagine my cat... any of them to sit down and look good on a table.. (is it like that?) none of them are ''tame'' enough.
also...
what if they have ''collar marks''?


hmmm


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> wow, thats fantastic, where dya get it?
> i'll have to get one of those next month


hehe got it off ebay, someone on there makes them..
hehe!!
i brought it as it has 4 sleeping areas... and a proper bed type thing at the bottom, for my old ginger boy.. but he doesnt blooming use it!! lol










all of it.


----------



## elliottreed

freekygeeky said:


> i hope he is ok, and gets better, well done for him though (kicking her). lets just hope he stands by that eh?


hoping and praying as always

today was awful
he shredded the sheet on his bed
pulled the toilet roll holder off the wall in the bathroom so plaster everywhere
smashed a picture in the hallway
scratched "i hate andrew" in massive letters on his bedroom wall
smashed a clock
smashed a guitar
smashed a tv (threw it down the stairs)

and threw a 2 litre bottle of dr pepper on the floor in the kitchen

last week he broke a guitar
a playstation 3
another television
a mobile phone
the controllers for the ps3

he smashes things he loves because he thinks he doesnt deserve them when he's upset. so shit 

he also has a food complex (hence the dr pepper)
he seems to think he's fat (he's not at all!) another thing his gf has drilled into him
xxxxxx


----------



## Titch1980

freekygeeky said:


> hehe got it off ebay, someone on there makes them..
> hehe!!
> i brought it as it has 4 sleeping areas... and a proper bed type thing at the bottom, for my old ginger boy.. but he doesnt blooming use it!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of it.


cool, by any chance do you remember its name?
just so i can see where i can get it.


----------



## freekygeeky

elliottreed said:


> he smashes things he loves because he thinks he doesnt deserve them when he's upset. so shit
> 
> he also has a food complex (hence the dr pepper)
> he seems to think he's fat (he's not at all!) another thing his gf has drilled into him
> xxxxxx


 *hugs*


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> cool, by any chance do you remember its name?
> just so i can see where i can get it.



erm erm...
eek no fenwoman will she introduced them to me.. they have different sizes colourss shapes designs prices etc etc
comes flat packed


----------



## Titch1980

oh no, i mean the name of the tree.
at the mo that shop doesnt have anything listed i looked on friday


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> oh no, i mean the name of the tree.
> at the mo that shop doesnt have anything listed i looked on friday


oh, no i dont sorry


----------



## Titch1980

erm............was it on the listing? sorry to be a pain in the bum, lol
whenever your next on ebay could you check on your feedback for it pwetty please?


----------



## freekygeeky

rach1980 said:


> erm............was it on the listing? sorry to be a pain in the bum, lol
> whenever your next on ebay could you check on your feedback for it pwetty please?



erm..
albanypets135 <--company and it was 59.99 
thats all i know lol


----------



## Shell195

Cari I hope he can now turn the corner. The ex girlfriend needs shooting.

Gina not sure about collar marks tbh. The cats are penned and only taken out to be judged.Not all cats take to this though


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Cari I hope he can now turn the corner. The ex girlfriend needs shooting.
> 
> Gina not sure about collar marks tbh. The cats are penned and only taken out to be judged.Not all cats take to this though



ok thanky
they all need collars around here.. so they all have collar marks, which cant go. even if collar is taken off.
do they/would they get marked down, if.. they werent.. ''friendly'' or struggled to get away etc?


----------



## elliottreed

defo shell
it's very easy to hate my brother when you see the destruction
always easy to blame
but she... christ.... the things i would do to her aren't legal.
she needs shooting most definitely

hearing him saying goodbye to our dog tonight was so sad
like he was leaving forever
and she got really confused  xxx


----------



## Nat

cheers for that shell...Bear is due to be neutered next months and will be 6 months, Id really love to try him at showing as he is such a beautifully made puddy tat...even if he did get hit with the dippy tree when he was born lol


----------



## Shell195

God Nat Bear is G O R G E O U S and Im sure he would do well. Hes a stunner:flrt: Let me know which show you enter him in so I can go and steal him:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Nat said:


> Feorag....how do you go about finding out about local cat shows? and also what ages do the cats need to be and do they need to be nuetered, spayed etc??


Thanks for sorting that out for me Shell. 

Gina I would say severe collar marks could go against a cat, as it is a beauty competition, which is why I won't show Cadbury since Jago tore a wee nick out of his ear.

All the information you need is on that link and all you need for the show is a plain white blanket, white litter tray and white water and food dish. Nothing in the pen must be identifiable - all pens have to be "anonymous"!

You need to remember that all the cats have to be vetted in, so undergo an examination by a vet who is looking for transferrable diseases and parasites, so you must check ears, eyes, gums and for fleas before you take them to a show. They are put into pens after vetting in (24" cubes) and stay in there until the show closes. The judges come along with a steward and a little wheely trolley and the steward gets the cat out and puts it on the table for the judge to examine, but if the cat is upset, nervous or very wriggly, then often the judge will examine the cat in the steward's arms and then put it back in the pen - does depend on the cat (and the judge!)

Also ALL pedigree cat shows have a non-pedigree section - even if it's a longhair or a Siamese show.



freekygeeky said:


> erm..
> albanypets135 <--company and it was 59.99
> thats all i know lol


Gina, go into "my ebay" "won" items and you'll find the scratch pole you bought. click on seller's other items and then send Rach the link and she can check for herself.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> God Nat Bear is G O R G E O U S and Im sure he would do well. Hes a stunner:flrt: Let me know which show you enter him in so I can go and steal him:whistling2:


Have to agree - he has super patterning and I think he could do well too. Actually I think all yours could do well - Candy would charm them all with her beauty!


----------



## Shell195

When I used to show my Siamese I always took along Mouse a stunning Black smoke tabby girl with 2 pairs of identical white feet. I always got the comment that Birman breeders would kill for feet like that. She won Household pet twice and always got loads of special prizes and Mouse adored all the attention.She would pose in her pen purring constantly waiting for all her prizes. I sadly stopped showing as the kids were very young and it got so hard arranging babysitters.I cant believe that this girl was a third generation feral that decided domestic pampery was much more to her liking It was a very sad day when my Mouse was put to sleep with age related problems as she really was a delight to have


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Have to agree - he has super patterning and I think he could do well too. Actually I think all yours could do well - Candy would charm them all with her beauty!


and me and me!!

mine are prettyful tooo 
even if you didnt like the spotty belly on a tabby *sniff* lol!


their modeling photos... lol
they look B.E.A.uuuuuutiful!!


----------



## Shell195

Gina of course yours are beautiful too and I love spotty bellys on tabbys.:flrt: Why not show your 2 boys then, there is nothing to stop you at all:2thumb: I always found showing my moggy much more enjoyable than showing my Pedigrees it was great fun


----------



## dave28

*re*



feorag said:


> I bet you aren't looking forward to that day - none of us ever do!
> 
> Just keeping fingers crossed that it's still a long way away! : victory:





Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed for Twiggy: victory:


thankyou, feorag, and you shell.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning all I hope you are all well! kitties are fine but wiz has started having peeing accidents again......he's still on his meds for his arthritis, he seems fine in himself so i think its his age.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> morning all I hope you are all well! kitties are fine but wiz has started having peeing accidents again......he's still on his meds for his arthritis, he seems fine in himself so i think its his age.


Poor little Wiz, but yes I do agree its an age thing.




Hope everyone is ok today:2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Morning...........hope everyone is ok........


----------



## feorag

Morning all. It's interesting you know Shell, I always thought the NP section at shows would be great fun and very friendly, but I know of at least one couple that didn't find it so! I haven't particularly found the Siamese section very friendly myself. In the Foreign (where Somalis were shown first before the SLH section was first devised) and then later in the SLH section I found exhibitors to be very friendly and sociable, but when I first started to show Kosta and then Luna, I didn't find the Siamese people like that!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all. It's interesting you know Shell, I always thought the NP section at shows would be great fun and very friendly, but I know of at least one couple that didn't find it so! I haven't particularly found the Siamese section very friendly myself. In the Foreign (where Somalis were shown first before the SLH section was first devised) and then later in the SLH section I found exhibitors to be very friendly and sociable, but when I first started to show Kosta and then Luna, I didn't find the Siamese people like that!


When I showed my cats it was about 22 years ago:blush: and at that time HP(NP) section was great but I found Siamese people soooooooooo bitchy. They all admired your exhibit until you won then my god they were evil. Also there was a spate of poisoning cats by adding something to the water bowls. What should have been an enjoyable hobby seemed to be tainted by a few jealous people:bash: Maybe its different now


----------



## feorag

Yes I remember that - you must have been showing about the same time as I started. A pedigree cat was poisoned at the Teesside show and it's non-p mate was apparently punched in the face! Have to say I haven't heard of anything like that happening for a long while now! Thank goodness.


----------



## Nat

Shell195 said:


> Also there was a spate of poisoning cats by adding something to the water bowls. What should have been an enjoyable hobby seemed to be tainted by a few jealous people:bash: Maybe its different now


OMG how totally awful!!!


----------



## Nat

feorag yep Candy may do well but shes still quite small and can be quite jumpy when it comes to some things and after all shes been through theres no way id want 2 put her through something which may freak her out. Its just not fair on her.

As for bear lol.....yea he is gorgeous but now Ill remember when I enter to NOT let shell no where we are going haha....dont wana be coming home kittyless lmao


----------



## feorag

I remember at my first show I hooked the water bowl on the front and my breeder said, "no, don't do that - someone can put anti-freeze in there - always put your water bowl at the back" - I was horrified I can tell you!

I remember years ago a friend of mine who bred Birmans had a top winning youngster, called Charlie who was always up against my Harry. If Harry won, Charlie came second and I gloated - if Charlie won, Harry came second and Stephen gloated. It was great fun.

We went to the Supreme show and Stephen came over and said come and look at the lad. I went over and Charlie was lying along the front of his pen, looking superb! Then I noticed something funny with his coat and asked Stephen what was wrong - he said nothing and I said look again. When he got Charlie out, someone must have gone along the front of the pen with a pair of scissors and cut all the hair that was sticking through the bars! Made a right mess of him! Stephen was gutted!


----------



## feorag

Nat said:


> feorag yep Candy may do well but shes still quite small and can be quite jumpy when it comes to some things and after all shes been through theres no way id want 2 put her through something which may freak her out. Its just not fair on her.
> 
> As for bear lol.....yea he is gorgeous but now Ill remember when I enter to NOT let shell no where we are going haha....dont wana be coming home kittyless lmao


Well you have to know the temperament of your cat that's for sure and not all cats make good show cats. However, in my experience the quiet ones often make better show cats. The "jack the lad" confident outgoing ones like my Roscoe don't - I had to take him off the bench cos he wouldn't handle! They're too confident and express their distaste for the judge, whereas the quiet, slightly nervous ones, accept the handling.


----------



## Titch1980

hi all
going to read what ive missed now but came here for a little moan, 
bloody telephone company, said they would take £42 a month and have taken more, so not only are we left short but i was meant to buy melinda's dog coats and have had to let her down


----------



## Shell195

Ive got the sanctuary phone on divert today.....again. Just had a call off a woman demanding to adopt the Sphynx kitten called Dennis.........Ive checked out our website and there is no mention of him on there. All I can presume is shes googled Sphynx and rescues and its brought up some posts off here that also mention W.A.S. I was horrified I can tell you:devil: She was actually a nice lady and we chatted but what a scarey thought my poor little Dennis thought of as unwanted:bash:


----------



## Nat

feorag said:


> Well you have to know the temperament of your cat that's for sure and not all cats make good show cats. However, in my experience the quiet ones often make better show cats. The "jack the lad" confident outgoing ones like my Roscoe don't - I had to take him off the bench cos he wouldn't handle! They're too confident and express their distaste for the judge, whereas the quiet, slightly nervous ones, accept the handling.


U dnt think her size could go against her?? She is quite small even for a female xx

Shell that must have freaked u out bigtime!!! We all no sexy dennis is much loved by u xx


----------



## Titch1980

and now i have just had an oriental sounding woman on the fone saying i have won something, and they want my name/address/bank details etc etc
yeah right as if im going to fall for that one.


----------



## Amalthea

OMG! How horrible about those people at the shows!! How can mere jealousy cause that reaction?!? Poor kitties!!

I bet you heart fell through your butt when the lady asked about adopting Dennis, huh, Shell?? Whoops!


----------



## groovy chick

Great pics Shell : victory: The little kitten in the pen next to the cute one must have been a variant(sp) cause it had hair on its ears :flrt: Imagine someone doing that to your friend Eileen, thats really nasty. Id have went nuts if that happened to me. Ive still not heard from Elisabeth yet  Ive been checking my emails every hour lol. On my lunch the now but just heading back to work. My boss got a 7 week old border terrier yesterday called Molly. She let me see her this morning before work. She is the cutest wee thing and must be about 4/5" tall lol


----------



## elliottreed

Was going to pop in to our local cats protection to see if I could start fostering for them, but it appears by their website they don't rehome to anyone on main roads.

Unfortunately with "Main Road" in my postal address i'm not holding out being a suitable home now, do you think if I stated I only keep house cats they'd be inclined to come and visit? Or should I rule it out now?


----------



## Shell195

groovy chick said:


> Great pics Shell : victory: The little kitten in the pen next to the cute one must have been a variant(sp) cause it had hair on its ears :flrt: Imagine someone doing that to your friend Eileen, thats really nasty. Id have went nuts if that happened to me. Ive still not heard from Elisabeth yet  Ive been checking my emails every hour lol. On my lunch the now but just heading back to work. My boss got a 7 week old border terrier yesterday called Molly. She let me see her this morning before work. She is the cutest wee thing and must be about 4/5" tall lol


Some Devon Rex have more hair than others. Our Devon has the same father as the variant does but a different mother. His mum was an outcross but Ive forgotten what to:lol2: I must find the papers for them both............................now where did I put them for safe keeping Hmmm probably in the same place all the other misplaced things are:whistling2:


----------



## elliottreed

Oh and just spoke to Tessa, Missy arrives on Wednesday afternoon  xxx


----------



## Shell195

Hi Cari ring and explain you would like to foster for them and you understand about the main Road restriction but your own are both house cats. You will need a room that your own cats dont go into so you dont cross infect though

Do you work or go to college? If not why not volunteer to hand rear? They will show you how to do it and it is very rewarding although you do lose a few along the way.


----------



## Amalthea

Does your shelter need any help hand rearing, Shell? It's something I've always wanted to do and even called the RSPCA about it a couple years ago when they were apparently desperate for help... But they never returned my call, so obviously not that desperate.


----------



## Shell195

Probably in the season but the problem is you have to use our vets in Southport or Rufford(we get good discounts) which is a bit far from you:bash: Have you tried your nearest Cats protection? Im not sure where in Manchester you live or I could let you know some places to try or move near me:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I live in Radcliffe (kinda in between Bury and Bolton). It really upset me when the RSPCA didn't even bother to call me back, even though I called several times and they were "desperate" for fosterers...


----------



## Shell195

Cats Seeking Homes - BOLTON & RADCLIFFE CATS PROTECTION • Lancashire 
*CONTACT - Tel: 01942 818745 (please leave a message, someone will call you as soon as possible)
CONTACT - Email: [email protected] or [email protected]*

Covereing postcodes BL1 - BL7 & M26 • Reg. Charity no: 203644 • Website: http://bolton.cats.org.uk


----------



## Amalthea

Awesome!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina of course yours are beautiful too and I love spotty bellys on tabbys.:flrt: Why not show your 2 boys then, there is nothing to stop you at all:2thumb: I always found showing my moggy much more enjoyable than showing my Pedigrees it was great fun



thank you 
just scaes me,, are shows what they seem on tv?
when i see shows on tv, its fll of scary snobby crazy people,. grooming their babys (cats) hundreds of times to make them looook puuuuurfect? (lol) or is it more laid back, and normal that that, natural beauty and all?


----------



## freekygeeky

elliottreed said:


> Was going to pop in to our local cats protection to see if I could start fostering for them, but it appears by their website they don't rehome to anyone on main roads.
> 
> Unfortunately with "Main Road" in my postal address i'm not holding out being a suitable home now, do you think if I stated I only keep house cats they'd be inclined to come and visit? Or should I rule it out now?


if you foster they wont be alowwed to interact (with your cats) or go out side anyway.. well my fstering that i do is that way anyway.


----------



## Shell195

Gina its actually not that bad I havent been in the show world for many years so Eileen can explain more as shes still involved. Have a look at the link I put up for Nat it explains it all on there. The main aim when you go should be for you and your cat to enjoy yourselves if you win then its great but if not you still get to take the best cat home with you:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

Thank you !!!


----------



## Emmaj

I just got some pics of the girls so if they came out okies i will put them up : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> I just got some pics of the girls so if they came out okies i will put them up : victory:


whoop whoop! lol





p.s you know somehow kittens find and play with the most random things ever...


welll

i could hear scooby growling, went to see what was up. and he jumped on my lap.. he had the bath sponge from the bath room and was attemppting to kill it. LMAO ... halarious!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> whoop whoop! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s you know somehow kittens find and play with the most random things ever...
> 
> 
> welll
> 
> i could hear scooby growling, went to see what was up. and he jumped on my lap.. he had the bath sponge from the bath room and was attemppting to kill it. LMAO ... halarious!


 
LOL Ruby was trying to kill the vac earlier when i switched it off haha though she wouldn come near it when it was on 

Saffy sat an meowed really loud all the time the vac was on like she was making a song out of the vac's noise :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

here we go some pics of Ruby, Saffy and Lilly 

Ru is grey and white kitty, Saf is tabby, Lil is black tortie 

Lew is the blue an white stripey t shirted boy :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> LOL Ruby was trying to kill the vac earlier when i switched it off haha though she wouldn come near it when it was on
> 
> Saffy sat an meowed really loud all the time the vac was on like she was making a song out of the vac's noise :lol2::lol2:


lmao!
kittens are so special!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> lmao!
> kittens are so special!


 
yeps lol made me giggle cos she was 10 men with it when it was switched off an ran like the clappers when i put it on :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Wow Em I cant believe how much Ruby has grown. Dennis runs off with the sponge scourer off the sink, but only if its a new one:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

now i cry :'( i miss my girlies


----------



## elliottreed

emm your cats are beautiful!!

Missy is arriving at 1pm on weds 
she has had a bowt of ear mites brought in by an escapee housecat
but huge thanks to tessa for getting her to the vets and not (as some people would) just bring her along and say i need to get it sorted

she clearly cares a lot for her animals, and knowing i have mister as well
she made sure it was sorted and let me know, so she should have the all clear on weds and treatment finished so she'll be here  !

really excited
she has a brand new bright pink collar waiting for her
and i bought a fluffy cat wand with a bell and fluffy hearts on for her

i didn't know i was such a sap til i went cat shopping lol 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Wow Em I cant believe how much Ruby has grown. Dennis runs off with the sponge scourer off the sink, but only if its a new one:lol2:


Yeps she has grown loads bless her 

lol yeps my dogs run off with the sink sponges grrrrrrrrrrr lol



rach1980 said:


> now i cry :'( i miss my girlies


tut woman you wanted the pics LOL



elliottreed said:


> emm your cats are beautiful!!
> 
> Missy is arriving at 1pm on weds
> she has had a bowt of ear mites brought in by an escapee housecat
> but huge thanks to tessa for getting her to the vets and not (as some people would) just bring her along and say i need to get it sorted
> 
> she clearly cares a lot for her animals, and knowing i have mister as well
> she made sure it was sorted and let me know, so she should have the all clear on weds and treatment finished so she'll be here  !
> 
> really excited
> she has a brand new bright pink collar waiting for her
> and i bought a fluffy cat wand with a bell and fluffy hearts on for her
> 
> i didn't know i was such a sap til i went cat shopping lol
> xxxxxxxxx


 
saffy an lilly are rach's cats hun im fostering them here for her :2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed

aww i scan read, my apologies
they are so cute whoever they belong to hehe <3 xxx


----------



## Emmaj

elliottreed said:


> emm your cats are beautiful!!
> 
> Missy is arriving at 1pm on weds
> she has had a bowt of ear mites brought in by an escapee housecat
> but huge thanks to tessa for getting her to the vets and not (as some people would) just bring her along and say i need to get it sorted
> 
> she clearly cares a lot for her animals, and knowing i have mister as well
> she made sure it was sorted and let me know, so she should have the all clear on weds and treatment finished so she'll be here  !
> 
> really excited
> she has a brand new bright pink collar waiting for her
> and i bought a fluffy cat wand with a bell and fluffy hearts on for her
> 
> i didn't know i was such a sap til i went cat shopping lol
> xxxxxxxxx


tessa is fantastic person an animals in her care always come 1st no matter how much or what it costs 

she is one of my very best friends an love her to bits :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

elliottreed said:


> aww i scan read, my apologies
> they are so cute whoever they belong to hehe <3 xxx


LOl we are all guilty of that one at times hun


----------



## elliottreed

if i am honest
i was looking at the pwitty kittys  hehe


and yes! i really love tessa, she is such a great person to natter too as well
really fun lady, can't wait to meet her on weds ! xxx


----------



## Emmaj

elliottreed said:


> if i am honest
> i was looking at the pwitty kittys  hehe
> 
> 
> and yes! i really love tessa, she is such a great person to natter too as well
> really fun lady, can't wait to meet her on weds ! xxx


 
She is definately one in a million is tessa :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell that phone call must have felt well weird!


Nat said:


> U dnt think her size could go against her?? She is quite small even for a female xx


Well there is no standard of points for non-peds, so there's nothing to say that a cat should be big. Any idea what weight she is?


groovy chick said:


> The little kitten in the pen next to the cute one must have been a variant(sp) cause it had hair on its ears :flrt: Imagine someone doing that to your friend Eileen, thats really nasty. Id have went nuts if that happened to me. Ive still not heard from Elisabeth yet  Ive been checking my emails every hour lol. On my lunch the now but just heading back to work. My boss got a 7 week old border terrier yesterday called Molly. She let me see her this morning before work. She is the cutest wee thing and must be about 4/5" tall lol


You can't show variants in GCCF Amanda, so it had to be a full devon. If I were you I'd e-mail Elisabeth again and say you don't want to hassle her, but you were worried that your e-mail might have been lost in cyberspace!


freekygeeky said:


> just scaes me,, are shows what they seem on tv?
> when i see shows on tv, its fll of scary snobby crazy people,. grooming their babys (cats) hundreds of times to make them looook puuuuurfect? (lol) or is it more laid back, and normal that that, natural beauty and all?


Well you will get a cross section of people like that at any show, be it cat, dog, horse etc etc, but most of them are friendly and happy to talk about their cats - how did you find it for your first time as a visitor Amanda?

Emma the cats look like they're well settled in your house now.

Well you lot have gone mad today while I've been out shopping and picking my 2 little ratty chappies! I chose an agouti berkshire and an agouti hooded so they look different. Ellie and Mollie were so excited when I got home and Ellie was desperate to hold one. She was so chuffed that he just sat in her hands and thrilled that they both ate a bit of her leftover chicken from tea-time! Shirley was eerrrmmm.....................non-comittal! :whistling2: :lol2:

So they're in their wee carry box, asleep for the moment and then we are all heading back home tomorrow.

Jen, I was in a shop that sells xs stock up here in Ayrshire and they had the little canvas critter carry bags. YOu know the ones I mean with the black mesh and shoulder strap? They were selling them for £7.99 - is that cheap? No good for me cos my 2 are boys and these were pink, but I wondered if they were worth buying for anyone who might be interested in buying them?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Shell that phone call must have felt well weird!Well there is no standard of points for non-peds, so there's nothing to say that a cat should be big. Any idea what weight she is?You can't show variants in GCCF Amanda, so it had to be a full devon. If I were you I'd e-mail Elisabeth again and say you don't want to hassle her, but you were worried that your e-mail might have been lost in cyberspace!Well you will get a cross section of people like that at any show, be it cat, dog, horse etc etc, but most of them are friendly and happy to talk about their cats - how did you find it for your first time as a visitor Amanda?
> 
> Emma the cats look like they're well settled in your house now.
> 
> Well you lot have gone mad today while I've been out shopping and picking my 2 little ratty chappies! I chose an agouti berkshire and an agouti hooded so they look different. Ellie and Mollie were so excited when I got home and Ellie was desperate to hold one. She was so chuffed that he just sat in her hands and thrilled that they both ate a bit of her leftover chicken from tea-time! Shirley was eerrrmmm.....................non-comittal! :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> So they're in their wee carry box, asleep for the moment and then we are all heading back home tomorrow.
> 
> Jen, I was in a shop that sells xs stock up here in Ayrshire and they had the little canvas critter carry bags. YOu know the ones I mean with the black mesh and shoulder strap? They were selling them for £7.99 - is that cheap? No good for me cos my 2 are boys and these were pink, but I wondered if they were worth buying for anyone who might be interested in buying them?


 
yeps they are had a fun day cleaning lews room ruby an saffy helped by diving in rubbish bags an on washing piles while Lilly sat an monitered made sure we didnt miss anything :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's cats for you! :lol2:

Best 'supervisors' in the world!


----------



## Amalthea

£7.99 isn't bad, no  They're great for people with gliders!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That's cats for you! :lol2:
> 
> Best 'supervisors' in the world!


 
Oh i know tell me about it they are all lew's side kicks he spends alot of time with them he even grooms them LOL with tinkers old grooming brush


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> £7.99 isn't bad, no  They're great for people with gliders!


Do you think it would be worth me buying a couple while I'm up here and advertising them on here?

And as far as supervising cats go!

Painting:










Cooking:










Hanging Christmas decorations










Hoovering (although this is actually cheating, cos the kitten was so frightened when I turned the hoover on, I just picked him up and stuck him on my back so he couldn't hide! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Do you think it would be worth me buying a couple while I'm up here and advertising them on here?
> 
> And as far as supervising cats go!
> 
> Painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging Christmas decorations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoovering (although this is actually cheating, cos the kitten was so frightened when I turned the hoover on, I just picked him up and stuck him on my back so he couldn't hide! :lol2:


 
LOL them pics are fantastic they made me giggle :no1::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Great pics!!! Our cats absolutely MUST surpervise all bathroom activities. I have a pic of them all next to the bath while I'm in it on my phone... I took the pic, though, so luckily I'm not in the pic! 

I might be interested in one of those pouches, though, Eileen! Finding nice WINDOWED pouches isn't easy... Are they zippered?


----------



## feorag

I've no idea, cos I knew pink was no good for me so I just picked the one they had on the shelf that was opened up and I'm pretty certain it was like this, but it may not necessarily have been identical. Certainly one end was black mesh!










They also had a few still in their plastic packets. I can call in on the way home tomorrow and pick up a few if you think they might sell?


----------



## Amalthea

Damn.. I was thinking something pouch-like. I do think they'd sell, though... They look pretty nice! And £8 isn't bad for that at all!!


----------



## feorag

Well I might call in and buy a couple to try. If they don't sell, I'll donate them to someone. If they do and a few people want them, then I could get Iain or Shirley to go and see if they've any left!


----------



## Shell195

Rach any chance the landlord will let you take the 2 cats back that Emma is fostering for you?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

My little ratties have been great all night! Ellie was desperate to give them their breakfast before she went to nursery, so I took them downstairs. They were in their wee box for about 3-4 minutes then the berkshire came out and I picked him up and he sat on Ellie's knee, followed quickly by the hooded, so they're not scaredy, hidey rats (which I didn't expect them to be coming from Toyah!). In fact they were out the box in the car on the way home last night, so the drive didn't bother them at all!

I went downstairs mid-packing to make a cup of coffee and the berkshire was sitting on top of the box in the carrier looking at me, so out he came and down my tea shirt while I made a cup of coffee :flrt:.

Well I'm packed and just about ready to leave - only got the car to load and I'm off! 

My next post will be coming to you from England! (But I'd rather stay here in Scotland! :lol2


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

rach1980 said:


> now i cry :'( i miss my girlies



Aw hun, I bet you do really miss them, I would if it were F & F it would be too weird without them! Are you able to get them back soon? What has your landlady said about it? :grouphug:


----------



## Nat

have a safe journey hun xx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Nat said:


> have a safe journey hun xx



Yes drive safe hun! :2thumb:


----------



## Nat

feorag said:


> Do you think it would be worth me buying a couple while I'm up here and advertising them on here?
> 
> And as far as supervising cats go!
> 
> Painting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging Christmas decorations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoovering (although this is actually cheating, cos the kitten was so frightened when I turned the hoover on, I just picked him up and stuck him on my back so he couldn't hide! :lol2:


hahahaha those have to be some of the best kitty pics Iv seen!!! lmao xx


----------



## Shell195

Have a safe journey Eileen and well see you when you get home complete with ratty pics of course:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Can't wait for ratty pics, Eileen!!


----------



## groovy chick

Everyone that i spoke to at the show was really nice. I didnt know anyone but people were more than happy to talk to us. The only thing ive shown in my life has been ponies and the cat show was a lot friendlier than that. If i had been at a pony show and went up to people and asked them questions i would probably have been ignored lol
Ive been reading about the shows. What does it mean if your cat has to wear a Tally?? Why does it go round their necks??


----------



## Shell195

groovy chick said:


> Everyone that i spoke to at the show was really nice. I didnt know anyone but people were more than happy to talk to us. The only thing ive shown in my life has been ponies and the cat show was a lot friendlier than that. If i had been at a pony show and went up to people and asked them questions i would probably have been ignored lol
> Ive been reading about the shows. What does it mean if your cat has to wear a Tally?? Why does it go round their necks??


The tally has a number on it , Ive never seen a cat with one around their neck its always attached to the front of the pen


----------



## Esarosa

Oh just seen this. Congratulations on the new additions Eileen, have a safe journey and I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## freekygeeky

groovy chick said:


> Everyone that i spoke to at the show was really nice. I didnt know anyone but people were more than happy to talk to us. The only thing ive shown in my life has been ponies and the cat show was a lot friendlier than that. If i had been at a pony show and went up to people and asked them questions i would probably have been ignored lol
> Ive been reading about the shows. What does it mean if your cat has to wear a Tally?? Why does it go round their necks??


maybe i should go to a local one.
does anyone on here go to or show locally to me?


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Ive been reading about the shows. What does it mean if your cat has to wear a Tally?? Why does it go round their necks??


Most shows don't do tallies any more. It's because the cat is taken out of its pen to be judged and so the tally with the pen number on it was to ensure that the cat went back into the right pen. However, this was really never going to happen at a normal cat show, because the judge had taken the cat out of the pen and knew which cat he/she was judging, therefore which pen to put it back in. When tallies were handed out at every show, I stuck mine on the front of the pen, never on the cat. But they were stopped quite a number of years ago at normal cat shows.

The time when a tally is important is at the Supreme cat show (which is like Crufts) because the cats are ring judged, so taken away from their pen to a ring and put in another pen at the ring, then taken out and judged, put back in the ring pen and when the judge is finished taken back to their own pen and when that happens mistakes _can_ be made (even with tallies:lol2: I've known of cats being put in the wrong pen!!!)

I'm home now incidentally. No problems on the journey home - ratties are in their new home and have been straight out investigating! :lol2: Pictures will follow when I've got time cos I haven't even emptied the car yet and Barry will be here in a few minutes with fish 'n' chips cos I couldn't be bothered to cook!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Most shows don't do tallies any more. It's because the cat is taken out of its pen to be judged and so the tally with the pen number on it was to ensure that the cat went back into the right pen. However, this was really never going to happen at a normal cat show, because the judge had taken the cat out of the pen and knew which cat he/she was judging, therefore which pen to put it back in. When tallies were handed out at every show, I stuck mine on the front of the pen, never on the cat. But they were stopped quite a number of years ago at normal cat shows.
> 
> The time when a tally is important is at the Supreme cat show (which is like Crufts) because the cats are ring judged, so taken away from their pen to a ring and put in another pen at the ring, then taken out and judged, put back in the ring pen and when the judge is finished taken back to their own pen and when that happens mistakes _can_ be made (even with tallies:lol2: I've known of cats being put in the wrong pen!!!)
> 
> I'm home now incidentally. No problems on the journey home - ratties are in their new home and have been straight out investigating! :lol2: Pictures will follow when I've got time cos I haven't even emptied the car yet and Barry will be here in a few minutes with fish 'n' chips cos I couldn't be bothered to cook!!


 
Glad you got back safely and Ratties are happily settling in. Now youve made me want fish/chips too:bash: No.... I will refrain for tonight ....only because Im to lazy to go and get some and Steve is snoring loudly in the chair:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe it's the American in me, but I am not overly fussed with traditional chip shop fare


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Maybe it's the American in me, but I am not overly fussed with traditional chip shop fare


 
Not keen on the chips so only have a few but I do like haddock what takes your fancy then


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe i have fish n chips now!


----------



## Amalthea

When it comes to quick and easy take out, I am a pizza kinda girl!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i'm not a fan either!


----------



## feorag

Well our fish 'n' chip shop does fabulous fish 'n' chips - sadly.

Most of the time I wouldn't thank you for a pizza (sorry jen!) so when I think takeaway I think f&c, chinese or indian, never think pizza. Only ever eat pizza if I'm dragged into Pizza Hut and that's only happened 4 times as far as I can remember! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Dominoes do lovely pizza!! NUM! And at home, we go to a place called Papa Johns. There may be a few over here, but not sure.

I do like chinese, as well


----------



## feorag

We have a Dominos and a Papa John near us, but like I said, I never think "Pizza" when I think takeaway!


----------



## freekygeeky

chinese allll the way 
nom nom nom!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> chinese allll the way
> nom nom nom!


Mmmmmmmm yesh i love mi chinese too :2thumb:


though i do love dominos pizza too :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> Mmmmmmmm yesh i love mi chinese too :2thumb:
> 
> 
> though i do love dominos pizza too :mf_dribble:


ima bit funny wiith pizzas, only really like them if ive made them myself.. nom nom nom!!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> ima bit funny wiith pizzas, only really like them if ive made them myself.. nom nom nom!!


 

Oooooooo so you a good cook then gina ?

making your own pizza's hee hee thats posh :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> Oooooooo so you a good cook then gina ?
> 
> making your own pizza's hee hee thats posh :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


lmao!


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Oooooooo so you a good cook then gina ?
> 
> making your own pizza's hee hee thats posh :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
Once I gets me Rayburn plumbed in, I will go back to making my own too.
I do like fish and chips with curry sauce as Emma knows. But I also adore Indian food but have to try to find one which doesn't use Halal killed meat (flipping principles :bash
I adore Greek food though and Sushi and Spanish but I don't m,uch enjoy the Chinese over here as it is Cantonese and I prefer Sechuan Chinese food.
As you'll all know now, I am a bit of a foody.
Sadly, here in the fens, there isn't the choise and I can get crap pizza, doner kebabs, Indian or Chinese and of course fish and chips. I wish there was a Sushi bar or Greek place nearby but I suspect it would mean a good 100 mile round trip for it, so it's easier to cook it myself.
There is a fab little place inCambridge which does Greek food, down Jesus passage, and a good Chinese place near the man in the moon pub (forget the name of the road), but Cambridge is 50 miles away . I used to go to the Greek one with my son when he was unattached, every birthday. Now of course, he has to ask his partner's permission before he even farts so going out for a meal is no fun as I hate seeing him so nagged and if I start on her, a big row starts. Grrrr.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> Once I gets me Rayburn plumbed in, I will go back to making my own too.
> I do like fish and chips with curry sauce as Emma knows. But I also adore Indian food but have to try to find one which doesn't use Halal killed meat (flipping principles :bash
> I adore Greek food though and Sushi and Spanish but I don't m,uch enjoy the Chinese over here as it is Cantonese and I prefer Sechuan Chinese food.
> As you'll all know now, I am a bit of a foody.
> Sadly, here in the fens, there isn't the choise and I can get crap pizza, doner kebabs, Indian or Chinese and of course fish and chips. I wish there was a Sushi bar or Greek place nearby but I suspect it would mean a good 100 mile round trip for it, so it's easier to cook it myself.
> There is a fab little place inCambridge which does Greek food, down Jesus passage, and a good Chinese place near the man in the moon pub (forget the name of the road), but Cambridge is 50 miles away . I used to go to the Greek one with my son when he was unattached, every birthday. Now of course, he has to ask his partner's permission before he even farts so going out for a meal is no fun as I hate seeing him so nagged and if I start on her, a big row starts. Grrrr.


 
eeeeee pam yeps i know you likes ya fish an chips : victory: dont forget the scraps for the dawgies too :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> Once I gets me Rayburn plumbed in, I will go back to making my own too.
> I do like fish and chips with curry sauce as Emma knows. But I also adore Indian food but have to try to find one which doesn't use Halal killed meat (flipping principles :bash
> I adore Greek food though and Sushi and Spanish but I don't m,uch enjoy the Chinese over here as it is Cantonese and I prefer Sechuan Chinese food.
> As you'll all know now, I am a bit of a foody.
> Sadly, here in the fens, there isn't the choise and I can get crap pizza, doner kebabs, Indian or Chinese and of course fish and chips. I wish there was a Sushi bar or Greek place nearby but I suspect it would mean a good 100 mile round trip for it, so it's easier to cook it myself.
> There is a fab little place inCambridge which does Greek food, down Jesus passage, and a good Chinese place near the man in the moon pub (forget the name of the road), but Cambridge is 50 miles away . I used to go to the Greek one with my son when he was unattached, every birthday. Now of course, he has to ask his partner's permission before he even farts so going out for a meal is no fun as I hate seeing him so nagged and if I start on her, a big row starts. Grrrr.





best chinese place is wok n grill (trumpington) just outside camb!!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> best chinese place is wok n grill (trumpington) just outside camb!!


 it sounds like Cantonese which I don't like and the 'grill' part puts me off. The place near the man in the moon is run by a Vietnamese woman and it's where all the Chinese students go to eat. There is no better guarantee of good quality real Chinese food that being hard pushed to find a table amond chopstick wielding Chinese nationals. No posh tables and chairs either just a long table with benches either side and a couple of other tables but mainly the big long one. I really don't like the 'Chinenglish' places around.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> it sounds like Cantonese which I don't like and the 'grill' part puts me off. The place near the man in the moon is run by a Vietnamese woman and it's where all the Chinese students go to eat. There is no better guarantee of good quality real Chinese food that being hard pushed to find a table amond chopstick wielding Chinese nationals. No posh tables and chairs either just a long table with benches either side and a couple of other tables but mainly the big long one. I really don't like the 'Chinenglish' places around.


hehe maybe im just a snob! lol
i must check this place ou tthat your tlkin about as i am in town everyday !!!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> hehe maybe im just a snob! lol
> i must check this place ou tthat your tlkin about as i am in town everyday !!!


 Well if you know where the man in the moon is, go back a bit on the same side. I think there is or used to be a cheapo place like a pound shop, then another place, then this place. But you'll be lucky to get a seat at lunchtime.
If you like Greek try the other place right in the city.
It isn't on Jesus passage at all. Just looked it up as I thought I was wrong. It's called Eraina and is in Free school lane which is not far from the Market place IIRC. It's probably one of the best places I have ever eaten at and I've been going to it on and off for the last 20 years. The prices are great, the portions are great, the staff are friendly and the grub is brilliant.
I would drive the 100 mile round trip to have a meal there no problem.
http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/cambridge/restaurant/1x32l70/eraina



Just found details of the Chinese place. It is the Lan hong house.
http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/cambridge/restaurant/156307x/lan-hong-house


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Well if you know where the man in the moon is, go back a bit on the same side. I think there is or used to be a cheapo place like a pound shop, then another place, then this place. But you'll be lucky to get a seat at lunchtime.
> If you like Greek try the other place right in the city.
> It isn't on Jesus passage at all. Just looked it up as I thought I was wrong. It's called Eraina and is in Free school lane which is not far from the Market place IIRC. It's probably one of the best places I have ever eaten at and I've been going to it on and off for the last 20 years. The prices are great, the portions are great, the staff are friendly and the grub is brilliant.
> I would drive the 100 mile round trip to have a meal there no problem.


ill have to check them out sometime!


----------



## feorag

And if I ever get to Cambridge (which I haven't so far in 62 years! :lol2 I'll check it out too! I like Sechuan food too!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> And if I ever get to Cambridge (which I haven't so far in 62 years! :lol2 I'll check it out too! I like Sechuan food too!


you have to come! you gotta meet my cats!! 


p.s
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/257431-old-cat-question-randy-cat.html


----------



## fenwoman

hmm a RFUK meet with grub?


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> hmm a RFUK meet with grub?


YAY! and a skunk!!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> YAY! and a skunk!!


 We'd better give the Chinese place a miss then in case they think we brought our own ingredients :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> We'd better give the Chinese place a miss then in case they think we brought our own ingredients :lol2:


lmao! thats very true (no skunk!!)


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> We'd better give the Chinese place a miss then in case they think we brought our own ingredients :lol2:


That made me laugh:2thumb:




Any one got any ideas to help Gina Old cat question...and a randy cat?


----------



## elliottreed

Evening ladies, feeling pretty chirpy tonight!
Missy arrives tomorrow!

Sorry to hear about your dilemmas Gina 
Fruity Scooby eh?

Think Shell asked, is he "done" ?
Might be worth it!

How is everyone this eve  ?
xxx


----------



## freekygeeky

elliottreed said:


> Evening ladies, feeling pretty chirpy tonight!
> Missy arrives tomorrow!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dilemmas Gina
> Fruity Scooby eh?
> 
> Think Shell asked, is he "done" ?
> Might be worth it!
> 
> How is everyone this eve  ?
> xxx



thankyou , soon to be done.. hopefully that'll work. lol


----------



## elliottreed

Ah that's good, fingers crossed for Scoob
Am sure as always it'll go smoothly 

Mister had fully recovered from his OP the day after
Was so suprised to see how quickly he went back to normal
as if nothing had happened! If I was him i'd have spent 2 weeks sulking lol

xxx


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Had a busy morning so far, doing nowt! :lol2: Just had a 1½ hour phone call with my friend in Aberdeen and fed my wee ratties. The hooded is now sitting on my shoulder (under my t-shirt - ah bless) bruxing away to himself - gonna have to start looking for names, but I wanted to see what I got and work out their personalities first. He's now tickling the back of my neck!

Poor Roscoe is very down in the dumps this morning. When I walked in the door last night there was a huge pile of undigested sick food on the hall floor. I cleared it up and came upstairs to settle the rats and heard a cat being sick - Roscoe and this time only bile, no food. Then he was very depressed and lay beside the hot air vent in our bedroom for the rest of the night. He ate his breakfast this morning and then came upstairs to the bedroom and promptly puked it all over my slippers! Now he's lying in the dumps again - so I'm guessing it's a hairball problem. Out comes the Katalax!!


----------



## Esarosa

Poor Roscoe  Hope he feels better soon. We need to see these ratties! (and I'm hoping unlike me you have a camera as opposed to a camera phone otherwise you'll struggle :razz


----------



## elliottreed

Get well soon Roscoe! Hope he's okay Eileen 
One thing that makes me feel so sad is when an animal is vomitting
I get very maternal, it sounds so difficult poor wee things.

Missy arrives in about an hour and a half!!!!
Yes i've started the giggling and the looking at the clock....
xxxx


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. not long to go now Cari and Missy will be home:flrt:
Last night my Poodle went through the dog flap and I heard a yelp, I presume she met someone coming through the opposite way.Anyway she was in so much pain and wouldnt lift her neck properly and cried when she moved it. I gave her some anti inflamm and kept her quiet(easy as she didnt want to move) and arranged to tag along with my friend as she had an appointment at the vets today.All night Bambi slept on the end of the bed as normal and when she got up this morning she was mended. I presume she had trapped something, anyway no vets at the min as she looks fine, I will just keep her as quiet as possible for a few days and hope it doesnt come back again


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I hope Roscoe feels better soon poor lad. I often wonder when a cat vomits why do I ALWAYS stand in it:bash: Glad the new babies have settled in:2thumb:
Have I missed the ratty pics then:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Roscoe  It makes you feels so helpless when they aren't feeling good 

My cats always seem to puke up hairballs right at the bottom of the stairs, Shell, so I always stand in it *BLEGH*

Not long til Missy arrive, Cari!!!


----------



## elliottreed

You guys are awful... i'm bouncing off the walls now!
haha 

I have her collar ready (I bought them matching ones, but got impatient and put Mister's on him the other day)

Will DEFO get some pics when poor Tessa manages to escape my house haha!

They've both been brought up around cats and dogs so I think everything will be ok..... xxxxx


----------



## elliottreed

p.s. remember i ordered that cat tree? well it hasn't bloody arrived but i rang and it's coming today, so the king and queen will have their palace too ! xxxx


----------



## Shell195

Mine tend to throw up just outside the bathroom door and if I get up to pee in the night I ALWAYS stand it it then have to wash my foot and clean up cat sick. NICE:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cari dont expect instant love, you will probably get lots of hissing and spitting at the beginning its normal


NEARLY time now:whistling2:


----------



## elliottreed

Hehe yeaah, oh i don't mind if she has a hissy fit at me, but i just hope that after a little squabbling her and Mister become fond companions.

I wouldn't mind if I couldn't cuddle her at all, I just hope the cats find room in their hearts for each other. I'm told she's a naughty little girly so I have got the blu tack ready Shell! haha  xxx


----------



## elliottreed

Going to head off now!
Expect pics later 

It's so funny how my Mum on first glance is anti-animals
and then when you bring a kitten into the house it's

"AWwwwwwwww look at it Awwwww Cari look at it's little paws! Hello little one!!"

I'm excited to hear Mum excited more than anything i think!

Take care ladies! xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Not much cuter than kittens, though... They can turn the hardest heart to mush!


----------



## groovy chick

Just on quickly cause im in for my lunch luckily id ate my tomato soup before i read all the posts about the sick lol. I hope Roscoes feeling better soon Eileen. I got a reply from Elisabeth last night. She says she still has the little boy. His name is Sam. There are pictures on her website and he is really cute :flrt: She says she would love to keep him but im hoping she will change her mind as she says she cant keep them all  Im going to go and reply to her the now and hopefully we will be able to go and have a visit. Ill be back on later hopefully with an update 


Amanda


----------



## Nat

hope roscoe feels better soon eileen poor lil baby xx

have a pressie for you too!!


----------



## Shell195

groovy chick said:


> Just on quickly cause im in for my lunch luckily id ate my tomato soup before i read all the posts about the sick lol. I hope Roscoes feeling better soon Eileen. I got a reply from Elisabeth last night. She says she still has the little boy. His name is Sam. There are pictures on her website and he is really cute :flrt: She says she would love to keep him but im hoping she will change her mind as she says she cant keep them all  Im going to go and reply to her the now and hopefully we will be able to go and have a visit. Ill be back on later hopefully with an update
> 
> 
> Amanda


Is this the Russian Blue boy? fingers crossed she changes her mind as we need to see him too:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Nat said:


> hope roscoe feels better soon eileen poor lil baby xx
> 
> have a pressie for you too!!


Nat she a stunner:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nat

Shell195 said:


> Nat she a stunner:flrt::flrt:


:2thumb::2thumb:thanx babe....very proud of her bless her xx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Poor Roscoe, funny enough Fiddle puked on the rug this morning, must admit it didn't make me feel maternal tho  Have been to work today, and am trying to psyche myself up to hoover my own rooms but my sis will be over for tea later so it's probably not worth the effort! :whistling2:

Cari it took F & F a while to get used to each other, expect ructions to begin with!


----------



## feorag

Well I'm back from meeting my friend for lunch - no more sick, but I don't think poor Roscoe has moved since I went out - he's such a wimp when he's off colour - he just looks so pathetic!

Amanda - I do hope you get that boy, he sounds lush!!! Let me know what happens. funnily enough I was talking to Julie, my friend in Aberdeen this morning, (who was going to meet us at the cat show too until she found out the cost of the train fare for her and her 2 daughters!:lol2 and I was telling her about you and the Russian and said I was going to pm you later today to see if you'd heard anything cos I was worried about what you was happening to your cheque to the other lady!

this is Elisabeth's website http://www.dushenka.co.uk/home.htm can't work out which is Sam, don't think he's specifically mentioned, but you can see that she breeds beautiful cats! Ears to die for, I have to say!!!

Nat, that girl of yours is such a poser and honestly she is just sooooo beautiful!!! :flrt:


----------



## Nat

feorag said:


> Nat, that girl of yours is such a poser and honestly she is just sooooo beautiful!!! :flrt:


hehehe yea she thinks she is too xx:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Nice to see friendly faces as usual on this thread:flrt:


----------



## elliottreed

Unfortunately poor Tessa didn't come today due to some problems with her poor friend,

rescheduled for tomorrow at 1pm !

However, have managed to get the cat tree up and it looks AMAZING Mister is asleep in the house bit of it, will take some pics when i've had a breather hehe xxx


----------



## Nat

Aaaaaaaw sorry to hear youve had 2 put back collecting her....now you hve to count down the hours all over again!! lol xx


----------



## Shell195

Nat said:


> Aaaaaaaw sorry to hear youve had 2 put back collecting her....*now you hve to count down the hours all over again*!! lol xx


 

Yes we do dont we:lol2:


----------



## feorag

elliottreed said:


> Unfortunately poor Tessa didn't come today due to some problems with her poor friend,
> 
> rescheduled for tomorrow at 1pm !


Aw - and you were so excited too! Such a shame!

Still even more excitement to look forward to tomorrow then??


----------



## Shell195

Can we expect ratty pics anytime soon then?:whistling2: Never mind keeping them to yourself we need to see:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

Hehe yep! all again tomorrow, might set the alarm for 5 to 1 then i'll be better haha... xxxx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Can we expect ratty pics anytime soon then?:whistling2: Never mind keeping them to yourself we need to see:lol2:


I took some of them last night, peeping out the little box they slept in in their carrier - just haven't had time to download them yet.

Will get it done tonight or tomorrow - promise!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I took some of them last night, peeping out the little box they slept in in their carrier - just haven't had time to download them yet.
> 
> Will get it done tonight or tomorrow - promise!!


Oooooooo deffo have to see the piccys 

shell has seen my pics of my new arrivals who are ever sooooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Yes Eileen some people share their new babies:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yes Eileen some people share their new babies:lol2::lol2:


LOL yeps i shared my new babies with shell hee hee :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

And very cute they are too squeak squeak:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Okay, okay, I'll download them and reduce them now - but just to shut you up cos you'se is getting on my t*ts!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> And very cute they are too squeak squeak:lol2:


Yeps they sure is :flrt::flrt:



feorag said:


> Okay, okay, I'll download them and reduce them now - but just to shut you up cos you'se is getting on my t*ts!!! :lol2:


yay we is gonna see pics :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Only coz we nagged:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Only coz we nagged:lol2:


 
and who said nagging gets you nowhere :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well you would get to see them if I could get bl**dy Photobucket to work! It just keeps freezing up my computer! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well you would get to see them if I could get bl**dy Photobucket to work! It just keeps freezing up my computer! :bash:


 
Kick it just bloomin kick it :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Kick it just bloomin kick it :2thumb:


 Yeah. It works for washing machines and husbands so why no photobuckets.:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Yeah. It works for washing machines and husbands so why no photobuckets.:lol2:


 
hey thats what i use too if it dont work kick it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well I had to switch the bally thing off and reboot it to get it to work properly - think I probably had too many windows open.

Anyway, they're up now: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...y-new-little-rattie-chappies.html#post3403392


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well I had to switch the bally thing off and reboot it to get it to work properly - think I probably had too many windows open.
> 
> Anyway, they're up now: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...y-new-little-rattie-chappies.html#post3403392


 
i just seen them an replyed on there they are adorable hun :flrt::flrt:


these are mine (i wont make a thread will show them here)


----------



## Amalthea

That's Gary's fix for everything, too!! Hit it. Usually it works. Crazy *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> That's Gary's fix for everything, too!! Hit it. Usually it works. Crazy *lol*


 
hey its a good remedy it is jen :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emma, those little critters are gorgeous, but I had to look at the first one for ages to work out, firstly WTF it was and secondly which end was which!! I only worked it out when I clocked an ear!!! I was beginning to think it must be a dishcloth!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Emma, those little critters are gorgeous, but I had to look at the first one for ages to work out, firstly WTF it was and secondly which end was which!! I only worked it out when I clocked an ear!!! I was beginning to think it must be a dishcloth!!! :lol2:


 
LOL they are fantastic aint they ones a long haired she is roxy an the boy is a long haired texel he is called ronnie 

i wont post pic threads anymore i think most people will know why :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL they are fantastic aint they ones a long haired she is roxy an the boy is a long haired texel he is called ronnie
> 
> i wont post pic threads anymore i think most people will know why :lol2:


What you mean all the help and support and kind words that your fellow forumites give:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

And you've heard the old saying "Don't let the b*stards grind you down"? :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> What you mean all the help and support and kind words that your fellow forumites give:whistling2:


yeps thats the one 

though least you still get lots of pics from me via pm hun :2thumb:

like the dawgie walk ones an the giggle pics you were the 1st to see them :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And you've heard the old saying "Don't let the b*stards grind you down"? :bash:


 
Oh i dont hun but why should i share my pics with people that dont deserve it :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well in future post them on here, cos we is all nice people on here and we don't get nasty unless we is really riled, which I has just been on the pigeon thread!! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well in future post them on here, cos we is all nice people on here and we don't get nasty unless we is really riled, which I has just been on the pigeon thread!! :bash:


 
i deffo will do hun 

i can post the walkie pics if you like ?

i took pics of the dogs i can let off lead walking them yest includin the Nukanoooo the mal pup


----------



## Amalthea

That pigeon thread is pissing me off, Eileen!!


----------



## feorag

You and me both and I have to say that the 'joke' was not a joke at all, so it really p*ssed me off! Take a chill pill??? I'll take more than a chill pill, silly ***** :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> That pigeon thread is pissing me off, Eileen!!


 
Im not even commenting on that even though its peeing me off cos of erm............persons on there that are arguing


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i deffo will do hun
> 
> i can post the walkie pics if you like ?
> 
> i took pics of the dogs i can let off lead walking them yest includin the Nukanoooo the mal pup


My OH thought she was a wolf and when ya see the pics you will see why:lol2:
Yeps that pigeon thread is so annoying. Does it matter that people are shocked and horrified by deliberate killing unlike some that think its fine to destroy one small life intentionally. I wont say more on here:bash::bash: as I come on here to calm down and de stress:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> You and me both and I have to say that the 'joke' was not a joke at all, so it really p*ssed me off! Take a chill pill??? I'll take more than a chill pill, silly ***** :bash:


Yeah i saw that :bash: its a shame how this place is going at the moment


----------



## Amalthea

I don't understand how a forum full of supposed animal lovers can justify a bus driver intentionally running any living thing over... Regardless of it's species or condition. MAYBE it had a chance of recovery before it became a road pancake if it had a bit of professional help...


----------



## feorag

Post your dog walking photos Emma, cos I'd love to see them, but I'm away downstairs now for a cup of tea - I'm gasping thirsty!!!

I'll be back at bedtime though so will be looking for them!


----------



## loulovespat

*my geckos skin*

hi i wondered if anyone could help me...my leopard gecko has dark skin and it was bright does anyone know why its gone dark?? its 80of on the cool side of his tank and also has his heat mat on half way under his hide on the cool side aswel... any idea??:hmm:


----------



## Emmaj

loulovespat said:


> hi i wondered if anyone could help me...my leopard gecko has dark skin and it was bright does anyone know why its gone dark?? its 80of on the cool side of his tank and also has his heat mat on half way under his hide on the cool side aswel... any idea??:hmm:


 
has it gone like a grey colour ?

if so then possibly going to shed hun :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

piccys of Nuka, meggy an Phred on walkies


----------



## Shell195

I love looking at your pics Emma:flrt:


----------



## loulovespat

Emmaj said:


> has it gone like a grey colour ?
> 
> if so then possibly going to shed hun :2thumb:


his last shreed was 14th of feb tho, his only 3months so do you think his having another one then ?


----------



## Emmaj

loulovespat said:


> his last shreed was 14th of feb tho, his only 3months so do you think his having another one then ?


if your gecko is only young then yes 

they can shed quiet frequently when young


----------



## groovy chick

Great pics Emma  Im loving the piggies aswell. So cute do they do the little weet weet noise. I loved that. 

Hopefully this should take you right to the pic of the kitty Dushenka Russian Blues - beautiful kittens

Elisabeth says he has big ears (which you cant help but notice awww) and lovely green eyes. How cute is he :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Emma, they are fabulous - I love your dogs!!



loulovespat said:


> his last shreed was 14th of feb tho, his only 3months so do you think his having another one then ?


If he only shed a week ago then he surely can't be shedding again, but I've never kept lizards, so I've no idea.

Have you tried asking on the lizard threads? If not try there or if you would prefer to ask a 'friendly' person's help then send a pm to freekygeeky through this thread - she has geckos, she might be able to help you.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I love looking at your pics Emma:flrt:


i have a couple i took of jack laid on qanniks front paws in front of fire too want me to add them on ?


----------



## loulovespat

Emmaj said:


> if your gecko is only young then yes
> 
> they can shed quiet frequently when young


 thanks, i was worrying so bad lol so just one more thing i wondered you could help me with...my geckos belly has a little bit of blue in it, is it his vein?? or something else??


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i have a couple i took of jack laid on qanniks front paws in front of fire too want me to add them on ?


 
Of course:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

groovy chick said:


> Great pics Emma  Im loving the piggies aswell. So cute do they do the little weet weet noise. I loved that.
> 
> Hopefully this should take you right to the pic of the kitty Dushenka Russian Blues - beautiful kittens
> 
> Elisabeth says he has big ears (which you cant help but notice awww) and lovely green eyes. How cute is he :flrt:


they are so quiet not had a peep from them lol they are soooooo sweet an cuddly too never met giggle pigs so cuddly lol


----------



## Emmaj

heres lil jack who i got sooooooooo much crubbish about lol


----------



## Shell195

Oh wow hasnt Jack grown hes gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Oh wow hasnt Jack grown hes gorgeous:flrt:


 
yeps he has grown soooooooo much lol i feel it when picking him up lol



i have skunks screaming lol havoc jumped on siku an he aint happy lol i preparing for a spraying :lol2:


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Hopefully this should take you right to the pic of the kitty Dushenka Russian Blues - beautiful kittens
> 
> Elisabeth says he has big ears (which you cant help but notice awww) and lovely green eyes. How cute is he :flrt:


Well wouldn't you know I checked out Tasha's kittens, but didn't check out Sophie's!! I totally agree, he also has ears to die for. R.Blues have to have ears that kind of go straight up, whereas Somalis have to follow the contours of the cheeks, so very different (and Siamese have to have them on the side of the head like jug handles! :lol2

Emma, lovely pictures and post the rest too please!


----------



## fenwoman

Great pics Emma. I love your garden.
BTW


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Great pics Emma. I love your garden.
> BTW


 
LOL trust phred hey hee hee


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Maybe Lou feels safer asking on here as the lizard section might eat him:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Maybe Lou feels safer asking on here as the lizard section might eat him:whistling2:


good point shell :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

How come we can disagree on here without lowering ourselves to slanging matches??? Very strange:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

LOL Fenny ya make me laugh with your photoshops


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> How come we can disagree on here without lowering ourselves to slanging matches??? Very strange:lol2:


cos people on here are grown up :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> cos people on here are grown up :lol2:


 
Watch your mouth!!!! I am not a grown up


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> How come we can disagree on here without lowering ourselves to slanging matches??? Very strange:lol2:


It's cos we're all catty people - rather than bitchy!!! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Maybe Lou feels safer asking on here as the lizard section might eat him:whistling2:


I hope Gina can help her with some advice about the Leo though, cos I know nowt about lizards, 'cepting I like them. And she should be thankful she hasn't got a tortoise - no good venturing into that section without armour plate!!

And I'm not a grown up either! I'm a grown old in my body, but a juvenile in my head!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's cos we're all catty people - rather than bitchy!!! :lol2:
> 
> I hope Gina can help her/him with some advice about the Leo though, cos I know nowt about lizards, 'cepting I like them.
> 
> *And I'm not a grown up either! I'm a grown old in my body, but a juvenile in my head!!!* :lol2:


Me too an 18 year old trapped inside a 1959 body:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Me too an 18 year old trapped inside a 1959 body:lol2:


lewis turned round to me an said Oh mum your dead old your nearly 31 :bash::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well I guess 31 is old when you're his age, but children do say the funniest things, don't they!

Well I'm dragging this tired old body off to bed now - gotta be up earlier tomorrow cos it's childminding day so early start!

Night night!


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen speak tomorrow


----------



## Amalthea

*yawn* Me too... Sleepy!!


----------



## Emmaj

night eileen hun :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Well a quick call-in, cos I'm off childminding today, so no loads a chatting today cos it takes me ages to catch up! :lol2:

Cari, hope your new baby arrives today! :2thumb:

Speak tonight!


----------



## Shell195

Ooooh Cari not long to go now:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooooooooo i have been for my interview this morn for that course i was going on :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

How did ya get on Emm?


----------



## Emmaj

Got on fantastically though i may be making a slight change in which career i follow up :whistling2:LOL

speaking to the woman that did the interview she opened my eyes to a wider range of careers i could follow 

sooooooooo...............


im going to be placed in an animal sanctuary and they are going to get me onto an animal care course with the prospects of then getting placed in a vets surgery :2thumb:

Plus i have the teaching assitant option to fall back on if the animal career dosnt work out :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> Got on fantastically though i may be making a slight change in which career i follow up :whistling2:LOL
> 
> speaking to the woman that did the interview she opened my eyes to a wider range of careers i could follow
> 
> sooooooooo...............
> 
> 
> im going to be placed in an animal sanctuary and they are going to get me onto an animal care course with the prospects of then getting placed in a vets surgery :2thumb:
> 
> Plus i have the teaching assitant option to fall back on if the animal career dosnt work out :2thumb:


That sounds great Em...good luck.


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Got on fantastically though i may be making a slight change in which career i follow up :whistling2:LOL
> 
> speaking to the woman that did the interview she opened my eyes to a wider range of careers i could follow
> 
> sooooooooo...............
> 
> 
> im going to be placed in an animal sanctuary and they are going to get me onto an animal care course with the prospects of then getting placed in a vets surgery :2thumb:
> 
> Plus i have the teaching assitant option to fall back on if the animal career dosnt work out :2thumb:


That sounds much more like you:2thumb: My daughter did a teaching assisitant course but left 3 months before the end as she found the course work soooooo hard and got no help with it from anyone. She is now a trained Nursery Nurse and loves it. So which Sanctuary would it be at??


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> That sounds great Em...good luck.


 
Thank you hun 

i know im well chuffed an i found out we have a sanctuary in the bottem end of our town centre that i didnt even know existed 

and i cant for the life in me remember the name of it :lol2:

something life its called


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That sounds much more like you:2thumb: My daughter did a teaching assisitant course but left 3 months before the end as she found the course work soooooo hard and got no help with it from anyone. She is now a trained Nursery Nurse and loves it. So which Sanctuary would it be at??


 
Its one i didnt know existed lol 

i cant remember the name its called something life or life something :lol2:

its in halifax


----------



## MSL

just a thought, but is it a good idea for you to work with animals......




god know how many you would come home with???:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> just a thought, but is it a good idea for you to work with animals......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god know how many you would come home with???:lol2::lol2:


 
LOL my mum is hoping me working with animals will stop me bringing as many home :whistling2:

hmmmmmmm what everrrrrrrrrrrr:lol2:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> LOL my mum is hoping me working with animals will stop me bringing as many home :whistling2:
> 
> hmmmmmmm what everrrrrrrrrrrr:lol2:


 can't see it myself, what I can see is you becoming foster mum to god knows how many that need that extrat bit of care.......I can see the future and it's full of animals.!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> can't see it myself, what I can see is you becoming foster mum to god knows how many that need that extrat bit of care.......I can see the future and it's full of animals.!!!!!!!


 
LOL i think i need to move before i start a placement really..............possibly a 10 bedroomed with moor sized gardens would do :lol2::lol2:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> LOL i think i need to move before i start a placement really..............possibly a 10 bedroomed with moor sized gardens would do :lol2::lol2:


 Where ever you move too you will outgrow it, thats what happens........:lol2:you would fill a 50 bedroomed house with UK sized gardens if that was the space available!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Where ever you move too you will outgrow it, thats what happens........:lol2:you would fill a 50 bedroomed house with UK sized gardens if that was the space available!


 
that would be heaven though :flrt::flrt::lol2:

i cant think why the woman at the interview thought an animal care path would be more suited to me can you :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL my mum is hoping me working with animals will stop me bringing as many home :whistling2:
> 
> hmmmmmmm what everrrrrrrrrrrr:lol2:


:lol2:It doesnt work how do you think I ended up with most of my 16 cats and 11 dogs:whistling2: Once people know you work in a Sanctuary they start dumping pets by the box load outside your house.......................


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:It doesnt work how do you think I ended up with most of my 16 cats and 11 dogs:whistling2:


 
Hee hee i know that an you do but SHUSH dont tell my mother :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Flutterbye

Just an update on coco and marshmellow, for those who have invested advice, care and an interest since in them since saffy gave birth to them.

This is an old piccy from when i first got them at 3 months old in December:










they were soo tiny...










And NOW.......

softer than ever.....










and beginning to look like bootiful lady cats.....










just getting bigger and bigger...










to the point where i can hardly have them both sat on me at the same time!










they are THE most well behaved and affection kitties ever, love em love em love em! 

Oh and not to leave Sugar out, she's as bootiful and well behaved as ever! Currently snoozing at the bottom of my bed! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Flutterbye said:


> Just an update on coco and marshmellow, for those who have invested advice, care and an interest since in them since saffy gave birth to them.
> 
> This is an old piccy from when i first got them at 3 months old in December:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were soo tiny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NOW.......
> 
> softer than ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and beginning to look like bootiful lady cats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just getting bigger and bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the point where i can hardly have them both sat on me at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are THE most well behaved and affection kitties ever, love em love em love em!
> 
> Oh and not to leave Sugar out, she's as bootiful and well behaved as ever! Currently snoozing at the bottom of my bed! :lol2:


 
bless they are gorgas hun all of them :flrt::flrt:

wow how big they have got too :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Such gorgeous kitties!!!


----------



## elliottreed

hey guys! omg missy is so gorgeous, she's tiny compared to mister, lots of hissing and mister isn't impressed as of yet. but they'll get used to each other, he's sat in his cat tree guarding from the watch tower lol

missy is under the bed playing with bits of fluff

have shown her her litter tray so hopefully she'll use it!

not had anything to eat yet but there's some in the bowl for when she's settled

she has greasy ears at the moment due to having ear mites (which are now all gone) she's had some cream so might bathe her ears later to get some of it off

she's not had a collar before but hasn't tried to take it off at all!

will start a thread with some pics in a mo

tessa and her hubby are the nicest people ever and they even brought the dog van with a stunning dalmation and lots of huskies

it's the first time ive ever seen a dalmation / husky in the flesh and they are the most stunning and gorgeous dogs (i want to steal harvey the dalmation, and Graham wants to steal Boyd the big husky!)

have taken a lot of pics so will just upload a few now  xxxx


----------



## Flutterbye

thankyous : victory:

they're my gorgeous little babies....BUT...a huge distraction from my work :bash::lol2:










she keeps stroking my face with her paws if i stop paying attention to her! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

elliottreed said:


> hey guys! omg missy is so gorgeous, she's tiny compared to mister, lots of hissing and mister isn't impressed as of yet. but they'll get used to each other, he's sat in his cat tree guarding from the watch tower lol
> 
> missy is under the bed playing with bits of fluff
> 
> have shown her her litter tray so hopefully she'll use it!
> 
> not had anything to eat yet but there's some in the bowl for when she's settled
> 
> she has greasy ears at the moment due to having ear mites (which are now all gone) she's had some cream so might bathe her ears later to get some of it off
> 
> she's not had a collar before but hasn't tried to take it off at all!
> 
> will start a thread with some pics in a mo
> 
> tessa and her hubby are the nicest people ever and they even brought the dog van with a stunning dalmation and lots of huskies
> 
> it's the first time ive ever seen a dalmation / husky in the flesh and they are the most stunning and gorgeous dogs (i want to steal harvey the dalmation, and Graham wants to steal Boyd the big husky!)
> 
> have taken a lot of pics so will just upload a few now  xxxx


 
dont you even dare woman harley is mine :devil:LOL and boyed is gorgas aint he 

all of tessa's dogs are just fantastic but hey they have been brought up by tessa and ian who are both fantastic people too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## elliottreed

he is so stunning Em! haha... they brought the happy van and i was so amazed at how well behaved they all were, that big dalmation looked so gentle and like the over seer of everyone hehe !! such lovely people wish id have taken some pics of the dogs now!xxxx


----------



## Emmaj

elliottreed said:


> he is so stunning Em! haha... they brought the happy van and i was so amazed at how well behaved they all were, that big dalmation looked so gentle and like the over seer of everyone hehe !! such lovely people wish id have taken some pics of the dogs now!xxxx


 
hee hee yeah they are fantastically behaved are tessa's dogs :flrt:

She shows and works them and takes great pride in her fur babies 

i have to say i have a very soft spot for yona he is just such a handsome chappy and mia is adorable shanice is gorgas an has such a butter wouldnt melt but yet cheeky face gawd i could go on an on about them all but dont wanna bore people :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

This is Tessa and Ians website 

pics of all the dawgies on there also show pics an racing pics too :flrt::flrt:

index


----------



## elliottreed

hehe

am so going to see if we can come watch their next training
it sounds epic ! xxx


----------



## elliottreed

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/258260-my-new-kitty-missy-some.html

 xxxx


----------



## smileybones

Hi everyone! Shell195 recommended I came in here, and here's a couple of pics of my gorgeous cats:

Jess:



















Tabby:










And for good measure, a pic of me with a much larger puddy-cat!


----------



## Shell195

Glad you could join us. Your lil girl is gorgeous:flrt: and how the hell did you get lucky enough to get a kiss off a lion.................I want one too:blush:


----------



## smileybones

I spent 4 weeks in South Africa working on a lion park, I just started a new thread in the photo gallery with some other pics:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-pet-pictures/258310-seaview-game-lion-park-s.html

I was really lucky.. and I actually cried after I kissed him! :blush:


----------



## Titch1980

anyoe who can go into 18+ can you offer any help or advice?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-adult-18/258323-advice-please.html#post3408255


----------



## Titch1980

Flutterbye said:


> Just an update on coco and marshmellow, for those who have invested advice, care and an interest since in them since saffy gave birth to them.
> 
> This is an old piccy from when i first got them at 3 months old in December:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were soo tiny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And NOW.......
> 
> softer than ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and beginning to look like bootiful lady cats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just getting bigger and bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the point where i can hardly have them both sat on me at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are THE most well behaved and affection kitties ever, love em love em love em!
> 
> Oh and not to leave Sugar out, she's as bootiful and well behaved as ever! Currently snoozing at the bottom of my bed! :lol2:


marshmellow looks just like her mummy :flrt:


----------



## smileybones

aww! they are sooooooo cute!!


----------



## Titch1980

Flutterbye said:


> thankyous : victory:
> 
> they're my gorgeous little babies....BUT...a huge distraction from my work :bash::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *she keeps stroking my face with her paws if i stop paying attention to her! *:lol2:


just like her mum, lol


----------



## Shell195

smileybones said:


> I spent 4 weeks in South Africa working on a lion park, I just started a new thread in the photo gallery with some other pics:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-pet-pictures/258310-seaview-game-lion-park-s.html
> 
> I was really lucky.. and I actually cried after I kissed him! :blush:


Im not surprised all I get to kiss is frogs:lol2: Were you a volunteer??

Ive just been to see the pics, you wont forget that in a hurry you lucky, lucky girl


----------



## smileybones

Yes, I did it for part of my work experience for the course I was doing at the time.. would love to go back! Its pricey though..


----------



## Shell195

Where about in Surrey do you live I trained as a pub manager in the Hare and Hounds in Godstone and spent loads of time in Leatherhead and Godalming. That brings back loads of memories:flrt:


----------



## smileybones

I'm live in a little village called Banstead, have you heard of it? I'm fairly close to Leatherhead.. I used to do some volunteering at Wildlife Aid in Leatherhead for a while.


----------



## Shell195

No but I bet its nice. The only thing in Leatherhead we used to see was the inside of The Plough pub and we used to walk down the side of the Canal. Is Wildlife aid the same as it is on TV. How many paid staff do they have. God Im sooooooooooooooo nosy:lol2: sorry:blush:


----------



## smileybones

To be honest I think I've only ever seen one episode, but it is great there, I want to start volunteering there again but they have no room for more volunteers at the moment! It's run mainly by volunteers, I'm not 100% sure but I think there are some paid staff not many though.


----------



## Shell195

When the rest of the people come on you will see we are all friendly this is a nice thread with no bickering like a lot of the other sections.:whistling2: I come on here to chill:lol2: Animal Aid looks really good I wish we had a sanctuary up north like it. Are you doing an animal care course then?


----------



## smileybones

Thanks, the majority of people on here do come across as being friendly and I can tell there are a lot of friendships out of the forums on here too which is really good.

I'm studying a FdSc in animal conservation and biodiversity, half way through my first year!

How about you? Do you study/work/etc?


----------



## feorag

Bl**dy hell girls you've gone mad today! I've just got in and there were 5 pages of posts and at least 3 threads that I've got to check out!!

OK, so having read all the posts, very briefly:

Emma that career moves sounds great! And so very suited to you I think! :2thumb:


Cari - I'm pleased miss pussy cat arrived safely and tell the boy to shut up and accept that the top cat has arrived, cos it's always girls on top!! :lol2:

Kim, those kittens have growed and growed and are looking fabulous!!!

Smileybones -welcome, but please tell us your name cos Smileybones is too long to keep typing :lol2: unless your real name is longer of course!

And I'm insanely jealous that you got to kiss a beautiful lion and work with them - I haven't looked at your thread yet, but I will!

Rach, I posted off the book to you this morning - it's not the one I thought I had cos I couldn't find it!! I'm assuming that I must have given the duplicate one to Iain when he was down at Christmas, and then forgotten about it - senior moment yet again! :lol2: But the one I have sent you is by Dean Koontz as well and I really enjoyed reading it. Still haven't had a chance to look up the 3 you've got to swap, but I will do eventually, once I've caught up with everything and I'll look at your thread too.

But now I'm going to make some tea, cos I'm starving!!!


----------



## smileybones

feorag said:


> Smileybones -welcome, but please tell us your name cos Smileybones is too long to keep typing :lol2: unless your real name is longer of course!


Thank you for the kind welcome! My name is Jennie but feel free to call me Jen if you like, I get called both!


----------



## feorag

smileybones said:


> Thank you for the kind welcome! My name is Jennie but feel free to call me Jen if you like, I get called both!


Ooh, I think we'll all call you Jennie, cos we've already got 2 Jens on this thread and therein could lie huge confusion!!!

Hiya Jennie!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

smileybones said:


> Thanks, the majority of people on here do come across as being friendly and I can tell there are a lot of friendships out of the forums on here too which is really good.
> 
> I'm studying a FdSc in animal conservation and biodiversity, half way through my first year!
> 
> How about you? Do you study/work/etc?


 
My Oh works. Im a kept woman as having 11 dogs doesnt lend itself to leaving them unattended, unless id like them to demolish the house. I am a Trustee of an Animal Sanctuary that my Friend and I along with her daughter co-run. Link at the bottom of my signature. Mainly domestic and farm animals with some hedgehogs thrown in. I have worked prev as a vet nurse,kennelmaid and zookeeper so always been around animals. Took a break whenme and my now ex husband ran the pubs down south


----------



## smileybones

wow, how did you find working as a zoo keeper?


----------



## elliottreed

Anyone going to Crufts guys? Am off with Graham on the Gundog day if anyone wants to meet up xxx


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Bl**dy hell girls you've gone mad today! I've just got in and there were 5 pages of posts and at least 3 threads that I've got to check out!!
> 
> OK, so having read all the posts, very briefly:
> 
> Emma that career moves sounds great! And so very suited to you I think! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Cari - I'm pleased miss pussy cat arrived safely and tell the boy to shut up and accept that the top cat has arrived, cos it's always girls on top!! :lol2:
> 
> Kim, those kittens have growed and growed and are looking fabulous!!!
> 
> Smileybones -welcome, but please tell us your name cos Smileybones is too long to keep typing :lol2: unless your real name is longer of course!
> 
> And I'm insanely jealous that you got to kiss a beautiful lion and work with them - I haven't looked at your thread yet, but I will!
> 
> Rach, I posted off the book to you this morning - it's not the one I thought I had cos I couldn't find it!! I'm assuming that I must have given the duplicate one to Iain when he was down at Christmas, and then forgotten about it - senior moment yet again! :lol2: But the one I have sent you is by Dean Koontz as well and I really enjoyed reading it. Still haven't had a chance to look up the 3 you've got to swap, but I will do eventually, once I've caught up with everything and I'll look at your thread too.
> 
> But now I'm going to make some tea, cos I'm starving!!!


 
yes i definately agree that it would suit me better the animal care route :2thumb:

welcome smiley - jennie :2thumb:


----------



## smileybones

Thanks Emma! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

smileybones said:


> Thanks Emma! :2thumb:


 
your welcome 


oh dear i have skunk on the window sill :lol2:

I had to be mean earlier an go out an shout at some kids they were throwing things at lews bedroom window so after threating to throtal him for eggin them on i threatened to throtal them too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## smileybones

:lol2: Before I joined these forums I didn't know you could keep skunks as pets, was it due to the change of law? I would love to meet a skunk one day!! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

smileybones said:


> :lol2: Before I joined these forums I didn't know you could keep skunks as pets, was it due to the change of law? I would love to meet a skunk one day!! :flrt:


No they have been kept as pets for many years but only become popular over the last couple of years i think 

i sure there will be someone your way who owns a skunk once you get to know more people you never know you may get to meet a skunky :lol2:


----------



## smileybones

Ahh right! I have found reading the threads about them so interesting!

Oh I hope I do someday!! :flrt:

Anyway, I'm off to the pub to practice playing darts with the ladies in the team!

Thanks to you all for being so friendly, I'm sure we will chat lots more! : victory:


----------



## Titch1980

thank you eileen, welcome jennie my OH throws darts too and hopes to play in the big tournaments one day


----------



## Emmaj

smileybones said:


> Ahh right! I have found reading the threads about them so interesting!
> 
> Oh I hope I do someday!! :flrt:
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to the pub to practice playing darts with the ladies in the team!
> 
> Thanks to you all for being so friendly, I'm sure we will chat lots more! : victory:


 
Ooooo okies cool have a great nite 

look forward to see you about again :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

smileybones said:


> wow, how did you find working as a zoo keeper?


 I did it when I was 16 until I was 17 and tbh it was a very sad dismal zoo(southport) Im glad to say its shut down now. Have a nice night practising darts: victory:


----------



## feorag

Shell, I forgot to mention that my granddaughter with the A/H dad lives in Caterham, just a kick in the bum from Godstone. Lovely place and been in the pub!

Also been to Banstead, but only once.


----------



## Emmaj

i think im gonna stay in here its nicer an safer :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That "other thread" has gotten scary!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> That "other thread" has gotten scary!


Oh yups it sure did :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, I forgot to mention that my granddaughter with the A/H dad lives in Caterham, just a kick in the bum from Godstone. Lovely place and been in the pub!
> 
> Also been to Banstead, but only once.


We used to go food shopping in Caterham as it was the nearest town. That pub was gorgeous Brian and Pat had it when we did our training and we lived in the attached cottage. They used to have Amber and Bruno 2 Rhodesian Ridgebacks and 2 cats that used to love to come and slleep with us. I have so many happy memories of that place. Pat and Brian gave me the offer of staying there when things started to go wrong with Paul maybe I should of. I have pictures of me serving the hunt in the carpark, I was mortified but got to cuddle loads of Hounds I really must get the scanner out this weekend


----------



## feorag

Ooh yes, I'd love to see those photos! I wish my blinkin' scanner worked.

Emma/Jen I see the offending post has been removed from the thread!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh yes, I'd love to see those photos! I wish my blinkin' scanner worked.
> 
> Emma/Jen I see the offending post has been removed from the thread!!!


I looked and couldnt find it what did it say


----------



## feorag

I've just come on here cos I've seen your post on "that thread" and didn't want to put on there what was said, but he just blew his stack.

Wrote a very nasty post in 4" high letters saying some very unpleasant things in a very nasty way about Cat's sexual preferences, (he's also obviously homophobic!) told the mods to ban him cos he was fed up with everyone, thanked those who'd helped him on other threads, but said that "the women were forming a covent", which was why I posted did he mean coven or convent! 

What a total A/H he was - best that he has been banned - so unpleasant.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've just come on here cos I've seen your post on "that thread" and didn't want to put on there what was said, but he just blew his stack.
> 
> Wrote a very nasty post in 4" high letters saying some very unpleasant things in a very nasty way about Cat's sexual preferences, (he's also obviously homophobic!) told the mods to ban him cos he was fed up with everyone, thanked those who'd helped him on other threads, but said that "the women were forming a covent", which was why I posted did he mean coven or convent!
> 
> What a total A/H he was - best that he has been banned - so unpleasant.


 
yeps thats the one :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

anyone else watching about hope and faith the conjoined twns?

weird thing, a lass i went to school with got a 16" machete in post today police not doing naything about it, whoever has had it sent ordered it from HER ebay and paid by postal orders in HER name, ebay are closing her account but nothing being done by them either.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just come on here cos I've seen your post on "that thread" and didn't want to put on there what was said, but he just blew his stack.
> 
> Wrote a very nasty post in 4" high letters saying some very unpleasant things in a very nasty way about Cat's sexual preferences, (he's also obviously homophobic!) told the mods to ban him cos he was fed up with everyone, thanked those who'd helped him on other threads, but said that "the women were forming a covent", which was why I posted did he mean coven or convent!
> 
> What a total A/H he was - best that he has been banned - so unpleasant.


Charming person NOT. Its people like him that cause all the trouble:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Charming person NOT. Its people like him that cause all the trouble:bash:


im a sweet lil angel good gurly :flrt::flrt::whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

That thread would have been a sensible debate and the pros and cons of what happened if he hadn't been so obnoxious and unpleasant!


----------



## elliottreed

didn't see what was said guys but purposefully didn't post because i knew it'd end up like that. some people ruin it for others, glad he's banned from what i'd read that's still up there !! xxxx


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That thread would have been a sensible debate and the pros and cons of what happened if he hadn't been so obnoxious and unpleasant!


 
yeah its such a shame used to be able to have a good healthy debate on here 

not now


----------



## Amalthea

Poo! Missed that post!!

Yeah, I watched the show about Hope and Faith... Poor babies 

How... nice (??), Rach...


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Poo! Missed that post!!
> 
> Yeah, I watched the show about Hope and Faith... Poor babies
> 
> How... nice (??), Rach...


 
jen do you wanna cuggle my giggle pigs when you come this weekend ?


i have to keep go cuggle them they are soooooooo sweet :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Sure... Pinny gigs make me laugh when they hear ya getting salad!


----------



## Titch1980

Amalthea said:


> Poo! Missed that post!!
> 
> Yeah, I watched the show about Hope and Faith... Poor babies
> 
> How... nice (??), Rach...


i dunno jen but i thought ebay were stopping the selling of knves and such?
apparently it only cost £7.50 too so any kid could have bought it


----------



## Amalthea

I have no idea what you can and can't buy on ebay now-a-days... I don't tend to search for taboo items  Gary once had somebody hack into his account and use it for buying and selling things... Ebay took care of it, though.


----------



## Titch1980

im nervous right now,Craig is out on a drivng lesson and after that lesson he has his test were hoping like crazy its 3rd time lucky. And then i will be able to collect my own animals that want nstead of askng others and will be paying a visit to Reiyuu as she had my ferret and has welcomed us to visit whenever we want, hopefully Emma to see my girlies and where ever else the fancy takes us. 
so fingers crossed everyone please


----------



## feorag

Morning all - fingers duly crossed for you Rach.

Well I'm at the vets at 11:00 with Roscoe and the dentist at 12:20 with me, so not looking forward to today.

Roscoe is not a happy bunny at all. He's not eating at all now and the Katalax hasn't eased his discomfort, so either it isn't a hairball and it's something else, or it is a hairball and he cannot pass it. He looks in terrible discomfort this morning so I'm not looking forward to it.

I finished my anti-biotics on Wednesday and yesterday my ear started to ache a bit and I woke up through the night with the same jaw ache as before, so although it's not painful enough to need to take painkillers yet, I'm not hanging around waiting until it is! So not a very exciting day planned at all!!!


----------



## Titch1980

well its 9;12 here so his test started 5 mins ago and he is really nervous he text me 5 mins before he started and said "i think im going to fail love,sorry"
which dont know whetherto take as agood thing as he went into the last 2 tests far too cocky and failed

ETA:good luck at the dentist and vets eileen xx


----------



## Shell195

I hope all is well with poor Roscoe Fingers crossed and keep us updated.


Eileen lets hope the Dentist will sort your jaw ache once and for all


Rach fingers crossed for Gary I hated taking my test it was scary


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> I hope all is well with poor Roscoe Fingers crossed and keep us updated.
> 
> 
> Eileen lets hope the Dentist will sort your jaw ache once and for all
> 
> 
> Rach fingers crossed for Gary I hated taking my test it was scary


who's Gary? PMSL
eta: THANK YOU XXXX


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Good luck to Craig hun! 

Good luck at the vet and dentist Eileen!

I missed that post completely...


----------



## feorag

rach1980 said:


> who's Gary? PMSL
> eta: THANK YOU XXXX


She's getting on you know! 

You have to make allowances for us old people with our bad memories and inability to remember names for longer than a nano-second! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

oh well i'll let her off then,because HE'S PASSED WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm so very very pleased, now i can choose a car, lol


----------



## Shell195

rach1980 said:


> who's Gary? PMSL
> eta: THANK YOU XXXX





feorag said:


> She's getting on you know!
> 
> You have to make allowances for us old people with our bad memories and inability to remember names for longer than a nano-second! :lol2:





rach1980 said:


> oh well i'll let her off then,because HE'S PASSED WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm so very very pleased, now i can choose a car, lol


 

See Gary helped Craig to pass I knew hed come in useful.................you may laugh but you will be here one day:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Congratulations Craig:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> See Gary helped Craig to pass I knew hed come in useful.................you may laugh but you will be here one day:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Congratulations Craig:2thumb:


And never a truer word spoken. Now I understand why my old aunt always called me by my cousin's name, my cousin by my daughter's name and my daughter by my name, cos now I'm doing it too!!! :lol2:

Congratulations to Craig/Gary whoever :lol2: It can't be easy passing a driving test nowadays - it wasn't easy 40 years ago when I passed mine, but I bet it's harder now!


----------



## Titch1980

Eileen postie has just brought the book,will start readng it later today


----------



## feorag

Good news - glad it's arrived safely - hope you enjoy it!

I'm sitting here crying like a baby cos I'm so worried about Roscoe and I feel so guilty. I insisted on a morning appointment, cos all they could offer me was 4:30 this afternoon, because I could tell this morning that he was very dehydrated and that whatever was wrong with him wasn't anything as simple as a hairball.

My vet's away so I had to see a locum and she agreed that he was very dehydrated and she's thinking kidneys or liver. So they've kept him in to rehydrate him on a drip and are doing blood tests.

I can't believe that I didn't realise it was something more serious earlier. If I'd been at home yesterday I know I would have picked it up sooner, but when I got home he was sleeping in the barrel and didn't come out until late last night and I suspected something then.

Now I'm berating myself for not spotting it sooner and not going with my gut instinct last night that it wasn't something as simple as a hairball and getting him to a vet last night! I feel so guilty!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Good news - glad it's arrived safely - hope you enjoy it!
> 
> I'm sitting here crying like a baby cos I'm so worried about Roscoe and I feel so guilty. I insisted on a morning appointment, cos all they could offer me was 4:30 this afternoon, because I could tell this morning that he was very dehydrated and that whatever was wrong with him wasn't anything as simple as a hairball.
> 
> My vet's away so I had to see a locum and she agreed that he was very dehydrated and she's thinking kidneys or liver. So they've kept him in to rehydrate him on a drip and are doing blood tests.
> 
> I can't believe that I didn't realise it was something more serious earlier. If I'd been at home yesterday I know I would have picked it up sooner, but when I got home he was sleeping in the barrel and didn't come out until late last night and I suspected something then.
> 
> Now I'm berating myself for not spotting it sooner and not going with my gut instinct last night that it wasn't something as simple as a hairball and getting him to a vet last night! I feel so guilty!


 
Ahhh dont feel guilty hun it could happen to anyone.Some cats are so flippin good at hiding illness and others are just Drama Queens and make you feel stupid when you rush them to the vets. Hopefully he will be fine and his bloods will come back normal. My vet was saying there are so many intestinal bugs around at the minute maybe its one of these. Rehydrating him will make him feel so much better.
Big Hugs to you and Fingers crossed for Roscoe XX


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen please don't feel bad you got him to the vet as soon as you could! :grouphug: 

Well done Craig!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well, it's not good news. The vet's just rung to say he has kidney and liver failure, the blood readings are very poor. I only noticed when he was on the table that the skin which covers the area that goes from the eye to the ear which is usually very sparsely covered with hair was yellow. That set the warning bells off mega, proportions because his skin is pink! So I truly was not hopeful.

Anyway I've told her that if he cannot be cured (which I know full well he cannot) and have a good quality of life, then I'm not dragging this out with desperately hopeful treatments only to find myself in a week or more's time regretting putting him through it, because the paramount thing is that he must not suffer.

I've told her that I want him put to sleep, but that I would be coming back to be with him when she does it, so I'm going at 4:30 because she was about to start the operations.

I'm truly gutted because it's come as such a shock - he's not 12 yet. I went to visit my old aunt when I got out the dentist and she rang just as I was walking into the house. My aunt came downstairs and found me standing bubbling my eyes out in her kitchen - poor soul she got such a fright, cos I couldn't speak to tell her what it was about.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well, it's not good news. The vet's just rung to say he has kidney and liver failure, the blood readings are very poor. I only noticed when he was on the table that the skin which covers the area that goes from the eye to the ear which is usually very sparsely covered with hair was yellow. That set the warning bells of mega, proportions because his skin is pink! So I truly was not hopeful.
> 
> Anyway I've told her that if he cannot be cured (which I know full well he cannot) and have a good quality of life, then I'm not dragging this out with desperately hopeful treatments only to find myself in a week or more's time regretting putting him through it, because the paramount thing is that he must not suffer.
> 
> I've told her that I want him put to sleep, but that I would be coming back to be with him when she does it, so I'm going at 4:30 because she was about to start the operations.
> 
> I'm truly gutted because it's come as such a shock - he's not 12 yet. I went to visit my old aunt when I got out the dentist and she rang just as I was walking into the house. My aunt came downstairs and found me standing bubbling my eyes out in her kitchen - poor soul she got such a fright, cos I couldn't speak to tell her what it was about.


 
Awww hun  so sorry 

i know how you feel i went through this with tinker too 

its heartbreaking it really is


----------



## fenwoman

My thoughts are with you at this time Eileen. You know it's only been a week since I had Mr Wiggins put to sleep and that knocked me for 6. So I know how you will be feeling. Don't beat yourself up about anything.I don't think any of us will run to the vet every time one of our cats pukes. Heck, I'd never be out of the place if I did as there's aways one of the hurling in my handbag or down the back of the sofa or on the middle of the bed. That's what cats do isn't it?
What you are doing now or at least what you will be doing this aternoon is ensuring that his suffering doesn't last a moment longer than it has to. Kidney failure in particular makes them feel really nasty so it'll be a blessed release for him.The pain will be all yours.
The price of great love, is great pain.
Bear up and be brave for him at the end. Let him go to sleep hearing only your calm and loving voice telling him to sleep. Once he can no longer hear you, then let your feelings out.
Poor old cat. Poor old you. <gently pats Eileen on the shoulder in sympathy>


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, it's not good news. The vet's just rung to say he has kidney and liver failure, the blood readings are very poor. I only noticed when he was on the table that the skin which covers the area that goes from the eye to the ear which is usually very sparsely covered with hair was yellow. That set the warning bells of mega, proportions because his skin is pink! So I truly was not hopeful.
> 
> Anyway I've told her that if he cannot be cured (which I know full well he cannot) and have a good quality of life, then I'm not dragging this out with desperately hopeful treatments only to find myself in a week or more's time regretting putting him through it, because the paramount thing is that he must not suffer.
> 
> I've told her that I want him put to sleep, but that I would be coming back to be with him when she does it, so I'm going at 4:30 because she was about to start the operations.
> 
> I'm truly gutted because it's come as such a shock - he's not 12 yet. I went to visit my old aunt when I got out the dentist and she rang just as I was walking into the house. My aunt came downstairs and found me standing bubbling my eyes out in her kitchen - poor soul she got such a fright, cos I couldn't speak to tell her what it was about.


 
Oh Eileen Im gutted for you that is so sad poor little man and poor you. Im so, so sorry. You are doing what I would have done too so dont feel bad


Thinking of you and Big hugsxxx


----------



## feorag

Thank you all and especially Pam - it helps to know that you all understand where I am, but the difficulty is that with every other animal I've had to put to sleep I've known when I was taking it to the vet that it was time, so I'd had my "quality time" with them and spoiled them and prepared myself.

This time I wasn't prepared and apart from sitting him on my knee last night for a cuddle haven't had that quality time to let him know how much I loved him nor had time to spoil him. 

And I'm so angry with myself. I diagnosed my best friend's cat had thyroidism, just from her description of its behaviour and yet I thought my own cat had a bloody hairball until this morning.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Thank you all and especially Pam - it helps to know that you all understand where I am, but the difficulty is that with every other animal I've had to put to sleep I've known when I was taking it to the vet that it was time, so I'd had my "quality time" with them and spoiled them and prepared myself.
> 
> This time I wasn't prepared and apart from sitting him on my knee last night for a cuddle haven't had that quality time to let him know how much I loved him nor had time to spoil him.
> 
> And I'm so angry with myself. I diagnosed my best friend's cat had thyroidism, just from her description of its behaviour and yet I thought my own cat had a bloody hairball until this morning.


 
Eileen hun 

he knows how much you love him we all know how much you love him hun 

He will sleep well knowing you are there with him hun 

Im blubbin now  i really do feel for you hun its awful what your going through


----------



## fenwoman

> haven't had that quality time to let him know how much I loved him


 Tsk <shakes head and smiles>
You think he doesn't know how much you love him?? Of course he does. Bet he passes while he is purring in your arms.


Know what you means though. You feel cheated of more years with him. I lost 2 dogs 4 years ago. My old Harley who was old and on borrowed time. I had a year with her knowing that each day might be 'the day'. And also my Kip, my soulmate. 5 years old. Woke up one morning all happy, and the next morning, I was without him.
I was nearly demented with rage and grief when I lost Kip, but merely sad when I lost Harley as I'd had time to grieve.
Incidentally, I still cannot talk or think about Kip without crying. As I said. Soulmate.

I will be thinking of you at 4.30 and sending lots of positive energy to help you cope with it.


----------



## Shell195

As you well know Eileen animals can hide illness well. Look at my Mitch(GSD) he was well and bouncy for 18 months then within 1 hour he went from acting a bit odd to being dead I too cant talk about him without crying. Then my poor baby Asbo. Roscoe knows exactly how much you love him youve given him 12 wonderful years so dont you dare feel guilty. Cats vomit often and as Pam said we`d all be constantly at the vets if we ran there everytime they threw up. At least his illness wasnt a long lingering one and you are doing him the greatest honour by not letting him suffer. I will be thinking of you
XX


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Eileen!! I am so sorry... But don't beat yourself up. He knows you love him and would do anything for him... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Thank you so much everyone - if I knew I could open up my heart to anyone and _know_ that they would understand how I felt, I knew you girls on here would!


fenwoman said:


> Incidentally, I still cannot talk or think about Kip without crying. As I said. Soulmate.


Roscoe's grandmother was my soul mate - 3 years since I lost her and it still hurts and like you I find it very difficult to talk about her without crying.

I'm like that with all of them really, but with her it just hurt so much more to lose her and I would have done _anything_ to keep her!!


----------



## Amalthea

I think we all have a select few "special" pets that leave holes in our heart that we can never fill when they go... Candy (my avvie) was mine. And Nomad (the dog I grew up with) is a close second.


----------



## feorag

Leo, my GSD and Jason, my first dog were both a close second, but they all have a special place in our hearts, don't they? Just some worm their way a bit further in than others.


----------



## elliottreed

Hey guys, an update! Mister really intrigued, but Missy having a hissy!


----------



## elliottreed

Missy has just made a best friend....... it's so cute!!!


----------



## Shell195

Lovely pics Cari:flrt:

I hope Eileen is alright...................................................................


----------



## Amalthea

Keep checking to see if Eileen has come back and needs any support...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen I'm so sorry for your loss, of course Roscoe will have known how much you loved him, please don't blame yourself hun, there was nothing you could have done and have had to do the greatest act of kindness for him today.


----------



## elliottreed

I hope Eileen is ok, I can't believe i missed it, I didn't read the last page on here, wish I had.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## freekygeeky

so sorry elieen 







on a slightly happier note?
look how much tom has grown, scooby is bigger, but wouldnt sit still!
tom is similar build to zningi wereas scoob is like ginger 




























and now


----------



## feorag

I'm OK everyone and thanks for your thoughts. I just felt like 'vegetating' in front of the telly tonight. Then a friend of mine from Glasgow who was judging at the show on Saturday phoned me up for a chat as we haven't seen each other for about 5 years and literally talked my *rse off for nearly 2 hours, but it certainly took my mind off Roscoe. Then Iain phoned to see if I was OK and set me off again!! :lol2:

It's not like euthanasing one of my pets is something I'm not used to, I think what has really hit me for 6 is that this is the first time it's happened this way and I'm finding it hard to deal with and to stop blaming myself.

It was very straightforward because he was still on a drip so she could put the stuff straight into the drip and he just fell asleep in my arms and then she left me on my own with him for about half an hour, so I could apologise to him for letting him down and tell him I loved him and attempt to compose myself before I went out into the waiting room. 

That's the one problem with this surgery - no back door! I remember when I had to put Roscoe's brother to sleep when he was only about 10 weeks old I was using a different vet and she let me go out the back door, which was much better. I so hate walking into a waiting room full of people with a horrible blotchy face and red eyes - it's so obvious!!


----------



## Esarosa

Been out all day today getting some smart clothes for interviews and what have you, so I've only just seen all this.

Eileen I am so so so sorry to hear about Roscoe  I remember when we lost Sophie I hadn't been prepared at all. And until that day I had no clue that anything was wrong, she was just a bit off her food which wasn't uncommon for her. I kicked myself about that, and you told me, in fact I think I might still have the pm..not to kick myself about it. So you're not allowed to kick yourself about Roscoe. How could you have known that it wasn't a hairball. He's not an OAP yet, why should you have thought anything was wrong? You couldn't have done more than you have done, and I know that isn't going to help ease your pain but please don't blame yourself. Roscoe knew how much you loved him. We all know how much you love your animals. I'm just so sorry, I really don't know what else to say, but if you need to talk we're all here for you.


----------



## elliottreed

My heart goes out to you Eileen, this is not your fault in any way, AT ALL.
I'm sending you every little bit of strength I have and don't forget to cry. Lots! Let it all out hun.

Love to you xxxxxx


----------



## groovy chick

:censor: Eileen that is so sad  . Im so so sorry. I can only mirror what everyone else has said. Of course he would have known how much you loved him. I bet he had the best life a cat could have :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Been out all day today getting some smart clothes for interviews and what have you, so I've only just seen all this.
> 
> Eileen I am so so so sorry to hear about Roscoe  I remember when we lost Sophie I hadn't been prepared at all. And until that day I had no clue that anything was wrong, she was just a bit off her food which wasn't uncommon for her. I kicked myself about that, and you told me, in fact I think I might still have the pm..not to kick myself about it. So you're not allowed to kick yourself about Roscoe. How could you have known that it wasn't a hairball. He's not an OAP yet, why should you have thought anything was wrong? You couldn't have done more than you have done, and I know that isn't going to help ease your pain but please don't blame yourself. Roscoe knew how much you loved him. We all know how much you love your animals. I'm just so sorry, I really don't know what else to say, but if you need to talk we're all here for you.


And now you know how bad I am at practicing what I preach! :lol2:

I tell other people what I will not allow myself to think and I give good arguments as to why they should not blame themselves and then when it comes to me I give better arguments as to why I should blame myself.

However, suffice it to say that although I could not have anticipated the kidney failure in such a young cat (cos although 11 is classed as middle aged, it's still young to me), I should have anticipated the liver failure because of him not eating and I should have checked for dehydration sooner, because he wasn't eating. I just think I made a rash assumption that it was a hairball, because that's what it usually is with my cats and their long hair etc and didn't observe him closely enough because I wasn't there half of the time to do so!


----------



## elliottreed

None of this was your fault hun, as soon as you realised something was up even if at first you thought it was a hairball, you took him to the vets AS SOON as you noted his discomfort. That in my eyes is a blessing for Roscoe, as other owners would have carried on with an "Oh it's just a furball" and their poor animal would have never got the peaceful sleep that Roscoe got.

Don't beat yourself up at all hun. I know it's easier said than done. But NONE of this is your fault xxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

Oh Eileen hun I hope you are ok. Been thinking of you all day. I even clock watched until 4.30pm. I know its easier to give advice than to take it thats just human nature. Even if you had of realised earlier the outcome for poor Roscoe would still have been the same. You did the best for him as soon as you realised. Big Hugs XX


----------



## Amalthea

That is always one of those things that is easier said than done, Eileen... I think all good parents blame themselves to a degree when one of their furbabies passes away. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Thanks so much for your support, girls. It really does mean a lot. I'll post an RIP thread tomorrow, but I've cried so much today, my eyes are so sore and my nose is all red and chapped, cos it's hardly stopped running (I'm at my most attractive now I have to say! :lol2 so I don't want to start all over again now.

Tomorrow I'm sure I'll feel a little better.


----------



## Shell195

Ive still not done one for ASBO as I still feel so cheated and get upset all over again


----------



## Shell195

Right this is one for the Ratty ladies what colour are these babies they are beautiful Baby rats for rehome, blackburn.. :flrt: I must resist until one of the kids move out mmmmm I wonder if I should help them pack:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Right this is one for the Ratty ladies what colour are these babies they are beautiful:flrt: I must resist until one of the kids move out mmmmm I wonder if I should help them pack:whistling2:


I can't see any? Or are the pictures on another thread?


----------



## Shell195

Oops senior moment LOL
Baby rats for rehome, blackburn..


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Good morning all, I hope you are all well today and Eileen I hope you managed to get a good night's sleep, that always helps.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Well I did sleep, eventually, but I was so entirely exhausted by the time I went to bed that it wasn't as much of a problem getting to sleep as I expected. I woke up this morning and my eyes wouldn't open properly they were so swollen and quite honestly I felt like sh*t and didn't want to get out of bed. 

Bless him, Barry brought me breakfast in bed and then sat and gave me a lecture about blaming myself and told me that Roscoe had been running around like an idiot while I was away and "working his ticket" with the other cats (which he also did, especially his baby brother Cadbury) and gave him no cause for worry at all whatsoever and he'd come down as usual for his breakfast on Tuesday morning, so we could not have foreseen how rapid his decline was. It helped to know that he had been behaving so 'normally' while I was away, because I did worry that Barry having so much to do when I am away might have missed something, but obviously not.

He gives me this lecture every time we lose an animal and reasons with me through all my emotions and guilt until I see it in a different perspective, but like I said earlier, this time I've found it harder to do that.

What's everyone up to this weekend. Shell I saw that those rat pups earlier on another thread where I'm sure she was asking what colour they were and people were telling her. Search through her "threads started by" posts and you might find the answer. I haven't a clue!!!


----------



## Esarosa

I've no idea on the variety of those ratties..gorgeous as they are, varieties still baffle me. Hell I'm still not sure what Spirit is and i'm damned if I can get a good enough picture to get people to have an educated guess . With those rats I'd guess Siamese though because the body colour is a sort of medium beige evenly shaded over the saddle and hindquarters, and then the colour seems to get darkest at the tail. Then again there isn't supposed to be any white and I'm not sure if what I'm seeing is a white foot or just the lighting?

Glad you got some sleep Eileen. As for what I'm doing this weekend. Will has gone to games workshop to catch up with some friends, making the most of his time out of work. Whilst I'm at home trawling the job sites for both of us. Cleaned the rats out, and the snakes and tortoises, taken lady for hjer first walk, and Libby has been running me ragged.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

El had two mates stay over last night so they are playin out while I carry on working on the tv shelfy thingy that i am building for her room....as ever there have been a few mishaps with my measuring :whistling2: but I'm hoping it will look passable when it's finished :blush:

then have got an ex work friend coming for tea so am going to attempt a chicken and bacon thingy......


----------



## Amalthea

They are siamese berkshires (accounts for the white feet)  Lovely ratties.

Your hubby is a good'un, Eileen!! Chin up, sweets... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> They are siamese berkshires (accounts for the white feet)  Lovely ratties.
> 
> Your hubby is a good'un, Eileen!! Chin up, sweets... {{{hugs}}}



Ahh I never even thought of that. To be honest I stupidly thought the siamese referred more to the markings than the colour :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... Siamese accounts for the shading  You can get all markings in siamese, it's just a lot of them are pretty pointless, cuz it get's rid of the points (no pun intended)


----------



## feorag

You are right Jen, my Barry is a good 'un and I appreciate him loads - not many around like him I think!

Now if those rats had been cats I would have guessed Siamese, but Siamese berkshires makes perfect sense, now you've identified them Jen.

Are you gonna get them Shell???

Here are a couple of my chaps. I think I've decided on Angus the Berkshire and Hamish the Hooded - good old scottish names!!! :lol2: It would appear that it is always Hamish who ends up at the bottom being squashed!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hi all, glad you got some sleep Eileen Its such a dreadful feeling when we lose a much loved friend

Ive just got back from Costco as my OH loves it.

Did think about the baby rats but Ive got no cage and in the cold light of day it really wouldnt be fair until I have a seperate room for them to go so no sadly the rats wont be joining us but they are very beautiful.
Well Ive just fed the dogs and Steve is doing a skip run. Barry sounds very like Steve in the way he sees things and always manages to say the right things when we lose a pet unlike me who just goes to peices

Eileen I love the names and did think of Angus and Hamish as at the Sanctuary 2 of our Highland sheep are called that.

I wish I could do DIY but sadly it would look like something totally different than what I set out to make LOL


----------



## elliottreed

Aww the rats are gorgeous Eileen! I picked up 3 baby females yesterday which are absolutely adorable. And am taking in 5 males tomorrow (including one naked!) for someone on the forum.

Rat fever at the moment!

Kitty is settling in really well, Missy is letting Mister get closer without a hiss now, and she's much more playful and confident. They're chasing each other around the living room as I type this! He reallllllly wants to play with her, he's being really patient, I'm so so proud of him for being such a good boy. He hasn't hissed back these past few days, I think he knows she's scared and is waiting for her to understand he's not dangerous.

ETA - We've just had a little accident behind the setee, have picked her up and put her straight into her litter tray. Is that good? She pee'd on a piece of paper, heard her scratching and knew it was coming so tried to get to her but sofa was too slow moving


----------



## Amalthea

I've got a rat named Hamish, but it's not pronounced like HAYmish, more hamish (like ham-ish), cuz he's a HAMster rat (no tail)


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Well Ive just fed the dogs and Steve is doing a skip run. Barry sounds very like Steve in the way he sees things and always manages to say the right things when we lose a pet unlike me who just goes to peices


I often think that Shell when I read your posts - maybe it's because we learn what to look for after we've lived with a selfish man??? Barry may have his faults (and he does) but being selfish and putting himself first is certainly not one of them!!



Shell195 said:


> Eileen I love the names and did think of Angus and Hamish as at the Sanctuary 2 of our Highland sheep are called that.


Well my favourite vet was called Angus and I was gutted when he left the practice - in fact moved to a new practice when he left. I always planned to call one of my cats after him, but haven't kept one to do that, so the rat will have to be called Angus and as Angus and Hamish are synonomous with each other, I decided that's what they had to be!

BTW I love Costco too!

Jen, mine is definitely going to be Hay-mish cos he's a scot!! Actually their Sunday names will be Hamish McDuff and Angus McNab in keeping with my love of all things Scottish. :lol2:

Cari, you're definitely suffering from a bad case of rat fever! :lol2:

And don't forget to wash the area behind the settee with bio washing powder to get rid of the urine and spray it with a scent remover to get rid of the smell!! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

Thanks Eileen! Have done it with a febreeze spray for now and have removed the paper, luckily not too much carpet spillage....!

xxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Well if you're only using Febreze, then spray it quite a few times to be sure all the smell has gone just in case.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I agree, once you have lived with a selfish man your priorities definately change and everyone has their faults even my wonderful Steven:lol2: He was always someone I used to stop and chat with in the street when he was walking his much loved dog (although I did tell him off for not having her on a lead:blush I never thought of him as my type as he wasnt mean and moody like Paul but after me and Paul parted company he became even more friendly and helpful and things went from there:flrt: After about 13 years we are still well suited and very much in love:flrt:


----------



## elliottreed

Have sprayed it well, don't want to encourage that as a wee wee spot hehe, but will be off to a petshop on Tues so will see if they have any anti wee spray! or at least to cover up the smell that's there, i hear there are ones that the cats don't like the smell of? Wouldn't want to go that far I don't think  xxxx


----------



## Titch1980

we think Craigs dad might be giving us there car and getting a new one, as we arent going to be able to afford finance plus insurances etc and dont have savings to buy one outright. 
so fingers crossed.
so very very sorry to hear your sad news eileen. xxxx


----------



## feorag

I think I've lost a post somewhere? I thought when I replied to the comments about Hamish and Angus, that I had clarified that their Sunday names were Hamish McDuff and Angus McNab, but now I can't see it - have I missed it?

Edit: Oops senior moment - I've now found it! Knew I'd typed it!!!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I often think that Shell when I read your posts - maybe it's because we learn what to look for after we've lived with a selfish man??? Barry may have his faults (and he does) but being selfish and putting himself first is certainly not one of them!!
> 
> Well my favourite vet was called Angus and I was gutted when he left the practice - in fact moved to a new practice when he left. I always planned to call one of my cats after him, but haven't kept one to do that, so the rat will have to be called Angus and as Angus and Hamish are synonomous with each other, I decided that's what they had to be!
> 
> BTW I love Costco too!
> 
> Jen, mine is definitely going to be Hay-mish cos he's a scot!! Actually their Sunday names will be Hamish McDuff and Angus McNab in keeping with my love of all things Scottish. :lol2:
> 
> Cari, you're definitely suffering from a bad case of rat fever! :lol2:
> 
> And don't forget to wash the area behind the settee with bio washing powder to get rid of the urine and spray it with a scent remover to get rid of the smell!! :lol2:


It's there Eileen ^

[edit] oops cross posted as you edited


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> It's there Eileen ^


I know I went back and read again and found it! :blush:


----------



## zenasam

hi hope you dont mind me posting here but dont want to put up any more cat related threads :blush:

my mother in law bought me smelly stuff to sprinkle over cat litter x i was just wondering if it is any good or if cats hate it x


----------



## Shell195

Hi Zen and welcome Ive never used that.as the litter I use smells nice as long as the tray is kept clean. What litter does she use?


----------



## zenasam

hi i use stuff from asda as i tried all sorts and it was best but since lexy has had the kittens the tray seems to smell as soon as she uses it x


----------



## Shell195

What are you feeding her?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Zen I wonder if it's a hormonal thing or because she is cleaning up after the kittens? I would be wary of putting anything smelly on the litter personally, it might put your kitty off using it, or it might not be good for the kittens. I know Febreeze isn't good for pets, and shake'n'vac is dodgy too.

Well I managed to get the shelf thing done, there's a couple of niggly things that need sorting out but all in all I am ok with it......let's see if it's still standing this time next week. :whistling2:

Eileen what do you mean Sunday names? Is it a scottish thing? I like the names anyway and they do look cute, as long as I don't look at their hands or tails :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Rach that would be great if you get that car!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Shell195

I think Sundays names are as in Sunday Best. People used to dress up for church on a Sunday I believe:whistling2:

MY OH just took this cute photo of Murphy with his tongue stuck out which he always does when hes asleep.The flash woke him up which is why he looks like a devil dog:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

zenasam said:


> hi hope you dont mind me posting here but dont want to put up any more cat related threads :blush:
> 
> my mother in law bought me smelly stuff to sprinkle over cat litter x i was just wondering if it is any good or if cats hate it x


 Good for what? To use instead of cleaning the litter tray? Then no way. Why would you want to put chemicals which stink, in the tray for her to get on her feet and possibly ingest when she licks them?
If anyone bought me stiny chemicals to put in the litter tray, I would firstly be ashamed and then horrified as it would imply that I'm not keeping the trays clean and the place stinks.
What litter are you using that the trays smell so bad that she thought you needed some perfume to disguise the stink?


----------



## fenwoman

zenasam said:


> hi i use stuff from asda as i tried all sorts and it was best but since lexy has had the kittens the tray seems to smell as soon as she uses it x


 Bet you didn't try the wood based one?
I have 12 cats indoors and 3 humungous litter trays (they are the plastic bases of parrot cages.)
The only time it stinks is when one of them has dropped a fresh warm turd in the tray. Whereby I go and scoop it out right away and there is no smell.
I won't use normal litter as it makes the whole place stink of cat wee.


----------



## fenwoman

elliottreed said:


> Have sprayed it well, don't want to encourage that as a wee wee spot hehe, but will be off to a petshop on Tues so will see if they have any anti wee spray! or at least to cover up the smell that's there, i hear there are ones that the cats don't like the smell of? Wouldn't want to go that far I don't think  xxxx


 Get yourself some olbas oil and sprinkle a few drops where she weed. It'll be cheaper than anything you buy in the pet shop and probably smell nicer too.


----------



## Titch1980

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Zen I wonder if it's a hormonal thing or because she is cleaning up after the kittens? I would be wary of putting anything smelly on the litter personally, it might put your kitty off using it, or it might not be good for the kittens. I know Febreeze isn't good for pets, and shake'n'vac is dodgy too.
> 
> Well I managed to get the shelf thing done, there's a couple of niggly things that need sorting out but all in all I am ok with it......let's see if it's still standing this time next week. :whistling2:
> 
> Eileen what do you mean Sunday names? Is it a scottish thing? I like the names anyway and they do look cute, as long as I don't look at their hands or tails :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Rach that would be great if you get that car!!! Fingers crossed for you!


Thank You Darlink, i shall have to come visit you


----------



## Titch1980

fenwoman said:


> Bet you didn't try the wood based one?
> I have 12 cats indoors and 3 humungous litter trays (they are the plastic bases of parrot cages.)
> The only time it stinks is when one of them has dropped a fresh warm turd in the tray. Whereby I go and scoop it out right away and there is no smell.
> I won't use normal litter as it makes the whole place stink of cat wee.


i didnt know that i shall have to fnd a wood based one, cos the smell when they wee in their tray makes my eyes water, lol


----------



## Esarosa

I use the bob martin litter freshener...no I don't use it to replace cleaning the litter. I spot clean poo's daily..Libby does it at the same time every day. And I remove urine as I see it. I actually prefer the bob martin litter freshner smells to the smell of the paper based cat litter we use. And unless i was to fully clean the litter tray every single day there is still a mild residual smell. Though the other half claims he can't smell anything and it's all in my head.

It didn't discourage madam from using her tray at all. She will use it regardless..providing of course I don't use wood based pellets as she hates them. I've used it with Libby on and off since we got her, with no ill effects what so ever.


----------



## Shell195

There has been a thread on cat litter before. I have 8 huge hooded litter trays in my house and you cant smell them BUT you have to introduce them carefully to wood pellets if they arent used to it as I imagine it feels funny on their feet to start with and some cats can be reluctant to change. It costs about £8.99 for a 30 litre sack(Huge) but at the minute Wilkinsons have 15 litre bags for £3.00 so that makes it even cheaper. Eileen uses another one but Ive had a mental block as to its name:blush: My cat trays always smell sweet and when I clean then(whenever they use them) I flush the scoopful down the loo and it flushes no problem


----------



## Esarosa

See we were going to get a hooded litter tray as Libby is useless at covering her mess up..she scratches outside the tray to try and cover it up. She's even gone and got socks off the radiator before now to use in the tray. When we went to pets at home they had no hooded litter trays in stock, and since then we'd completely forgotten about it. Perhaps that would help with the mild smell. The litter tray gets completed scrubbed whenever I replace the litter. I dunno maybe i'm to fussy.


[edit to add] I think Eileen uses Oko plus? If not someone elsed on here does, as when we went to the pet shop yesterday I pointed it out to the other half. Who said we had enough paper based and fullers earth to get through as it was :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> There has been a thread on cat litter before. I have 8 huge hooded litter trays in my house and you cant smell them BUT you have to introduce them carefully to wood pellets if they arent used to it as I imagine it feels funny on their feet to start with and some cats can be reluctant to change. It costs about £8.99 for a 30 litre sack(Huge) but at the minute *Wilkinsons have 15 litre bags for £3.00 so that makes it even cheaper. *Eileen uses another one but Ive had a mental block as to its name:blush: My cat trays always smell sweet and when I clean then(whenever they use them) I flush the scoopful down the loo and it flushes no problem


oh no why dont i already have the car? lol, our closest wilkinsons is scarborough


----------



## Shell195

Yes thats the one Eileen uses.


Well Ive just been through my old photos and picked out lots for Steve to scan in tomorrow. Lots of my 2 Abyssinians Jason & Jemma some of my Siamese and some of the Hare and Hounds Pub I used to work in as a Trainee Manager. God how young and slim I look in them its soooooooooooo depressing:bash: I just need to find the large envelope I have with the all the best ones in it but I dont know where i put it:blush:


----------



## feorag

Michelle, I think part of the problem is that she's cleaning up 3 kittens' wees and poos and then digesting it all so it can upset a queens tummy a bit. I'm certain you're cleaning up as soon as she uses the litter tray, but some litters just work better than others.


butterfingersbimbo said:


> Eileen what do you mean Sunday names? Is it a scottish thing? I like the names anyway and they do look cute, as long as I don't look at their hands or tails :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:No - it's just their 'posh' names, like Shell says, I think the term comes from wearing posh clothes to church on a Sunday. Like my cats' pet names are Harry, Cadbury, Purrdy, Luna, but their Sunday names (being the posh names they were registered with) are Feorag Happy Harry, Feorag, Cuchulainn, Feorag Sgathach Buanand, and Feorag Kamikaze Kat, so Hamish and Angus had to have something a little more than just Hamish & Angus so they don't feel left out! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Yes thats the one Eileen uses.
> 
> 
> Well Ive just been through my old photos and picked out lots for Steve to scan in tomorrow. Lots of my 2 Abyssinians Jason & Jemma some of my Siamese and some of the Hare and Hounds Pub I used to work in as a Trainee Manager. God how young and slim I look in them its soooooooooooo depressing:bash: I just need to find the large envelope I have with the all the best ones in it but I dont know where i put it:blush:


Yes, that is the one I use - it's wood based, but not pellets, very fine flakes and it clumps on the wee, instead of breaking down into sawdust like the pellets. My cats hate wood pellets, but are more than happy to use OkoPlus. Those big hard wood pellets have been the cause of more litter training breakdowns than any other litter!

And yes, please, Shell, piccies of your Abys and Siamese!!!

And you're not the only one who gets depressed when you see how slim you used to be years ago, without ever having to diet to look like that!:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

lol i'm such a ditz, posted the old cat post in help and chat instead of classifieds, someone bonk me on the head with a frying pan please ! xxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I use oko plus too and it's great! :2thumb:

Fiddle came and sat on my KNEE!!!! I was amazed, Fidge was layed along my legs so Fiddle must have felt left out, I'm so happy and proud of him, he's come on loads! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I use oko plus too and it's great! :2thumb:
> 
> Fiddle came and sat on my KNEE!!!! I was amazed, Fidge was layed along my legs so Fiddle must have felt left out, I'm so happy and proud of him, he's come on loads! :flrt:


That's excellent Emma - you have been honoured indeed! :lol2:

Well I woke up this morning and didn't want to get out of bed again - I've really struggled. My throat started to go yesterday and my hips were really aching. Every time I get stressed about something it seems to go straight to my throat and my hips. I could hardly swallow by the time I went to bed last night, but it's not so bad today thank goodness. Back on the Ibuprofen for a few days to help the pain in the hips though!

Gonna have to do some "H" stuff today, that unmentionable boring thing that has to be done, but which is always last on the list! :lol2: Clean out my little ratties and do some ironing - my life is so exciting I'm nearly wetting myself at the prospect!! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

lol Eileen, well i have my sister coming round for sunday dinner again with her hubby n kids. Craig and Jon(her hubby) are going to go get all the dinner stuff from morrisons at 12 ish.


----------



## feorag

So are they cooking or just shopping! :whistling2:


----------



## groovy chick

Well ive been out at the shops today. Stopped in at Acorns to see what i could get for the animals. The pussy cats got a new catnip toy. Heres some pics of Marley having fun.


----------



## feorag

I _love_ watching catnip addicts!! It's so funny! :lol2:

I've got 3 of them here, the Somalis all inherited their addiction to catnip from Sorcha, my foundation queen! The Siamese can take it or leave it, but they are addicted!


----------



## Amalthea

Cat nip is a wonderful thing!! Does anybody else feel slightly guilty about encouraging our children to get high, though? I mean, we even go out and buy the weed for them! *lol*

It will get better, Eileen... Just gonna take some time. {{{hugs}}}

Went and saw Push today at the movies. Was quite good... Gary and I go to the movies a lot, cuz we have unlimited passes for Cineworld and I think Push is the best one we've seen for a while now.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Cat nip is a wonderful thing!! Does anybody else feel slightly guilty about encouraging our children to get high, though? I mean, we even go out and buy the weed for them! *lol*
> 
> It will get better, Eileen... Just gonna take some time. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Went and saw Push today at the movies. Was quite good... Gary and I go to the movies a lot, cuz we have unlimited passes for Cineworld and I think Push is the best one we've seen for a while now.


I have to confess the first time I got Libby cat nip I was questioning how wrong I was for deliberately drugging her, but after seeing her reaction...well she gets catnip quite often now as she's just so comical. Will says she has the sort of 'woooah I have huge paws' look about her.

We went to see He's just not that into you the other day, and went for a meal. I was against the idea considering we're now both out of work, but he said as we didn't do anything for my birthday or his we were treating ourselves this once, and could go back to budgetting afterwards. I thought it was a really good film personally. Was shocked by the fact the other half had no idea who Scarlet Johannson was though.


----------



## feorag

I've never heard of Push, Jen, what's it about? We watched "Ace of Hearts" when I was up at Iain's, based on a true story about a GSD police dog - a bit disneyesque, but very enjoyable for all that!

Barry has spent the whole day fixing castors on the bottom of my new rat cage, so I can move it about easily - what a star!

And I've done the 'H' stuff (as little as possible :lol2: ) and the ironing and now I'm sorting out tidying up this bedroom, but I'm doing this first!:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Push is a bit like X Men, but slightly darker tone. I quite enjoyed it. And Dakota Fanning played quite a grown up character, which I thought she did really well.


----------



## Brat

Hello all, not been on this thread for agggggges!

My boys are getting big now, Baby is still a Mummy's boy and Rex is still the naughty one, things will never change lol. They're about to have the shock of their life soon, they'll have sooooooo much space to run round when I move house. They will have about 4 times as much space as they have in my flat, they'll love it 

Here's a few pics of them now.. Baby = Black and White, Rex = Blue..






































And for all that remember Tico, that lives with my Sister after my boys didn't take to him, here he is with the dog, Harvey I bought my Niece for her 2nd Birthday last year.. Best of friends


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Question is ladies, will you still buy the demon catnip if they make it illegal? :lol2: I don't see the harm in it if it makes them happy, mine don't seem too interested in it tho, and I want them to be :whistling2:

Push sounds good then, I love the X men films and am looking forward to Wolverine :mf_dribble: Hugh Jackman :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Can't finish El's shelves as I bought long pieces for the high bit and they are too heavy to do single handed.....and el's not in a very helpful mood as she is grounded......will have to wait till someone comes round for a brew then I will make them help me :devil:

Eileen I hope you wake up feeling better tomoro hun, it's funny how stress and upset can bring physical symptoms isn't it :grouphug:


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> So are they cooking or just shopping! :whistling2:


lol, they shopped AND cooked it. 
Brat i love the pic with the water, i want your camera, lol


----------



## feorag

I _love_ Hugh Jackman! I loved him in that film where he jumped off the bridge and went back in time :mf_dribble:

There is no doubt Emma that stress causes physical problems. I wish I could get a neck transplant at the minute - from behind one to to behind the other ear is screaming today and I _know_ that's stress!!

Brat those 3 kittens have really grown on ! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Hello all, well Ive had an exciting day at the sanctuary wrestling Muscovey drakes, removing stitches from cats and finding broody chickens. Ive managed to get scratched by the ducks , pecked by the chickens,spiked by the hedgehogs, kicked by one of the huge cockerels and butted by a Pygmy goat.:lol2: All in a days work:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Just a normal day down at the ranch, then?? :whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Hello all, well Ive had an exciting day at the sanctuary wrestling Muscovey drakes, removing stitches from cats and finding broody chickens. Ive managed to get scratched by the ducks , pecked by the chickens,spiked by the hedgehogs, kicked by one of the huge cockerels and butted by a Pygmy goat.:lol2: All in a days work:whistling2:



:flrt: you know you love it!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> :flrt: you know you love it!


Steves been scanning pics in for me so I just need to upload to photobucket . Still not found the envelope with my best pics in though:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Top pic Murphy one of my bottle fed babies at about 5 weeks old

2nd Pic 5 of my 6 Siamese-2 Seal Tabby points, 2 Chocolate Points, and 1 Lilac point. Suki socks,Charlie Chan,Kato,Mrs Tiggywinkle and Jade. My Sealpoint boy Minky Mog was missing as he wouldnt fit in bed with them. I had 3 breeding/show girls and 3 neutered pet boys


----------



## Shell195

Seawind Jemma and Wako Jingo better known as Jason my 2 Usual Abyssininans who where only ever bought as pets:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Bruno the Hare and Hounds pub mascot, Jemma and Jason, Suki socks and Mouse our Black Smoke/white ex feral cat who did well at the shows and adored all the attention


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/260063-scooby-tom-update.html


----------



## Shell195

6 of the litter of 8 Siamese kittens I had, Jason. My first ever Siamese kitten Minky Mog and a couple of the Hare and Hounds pub in Godstone plus me cuddling the manager Brian:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Various pics of me attending the local hunt at The Hare and Hounds pub:bash: me and my mum at Godstone church, me and pub staff,me and Jason


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Great pics Shell, how many cats in one bed? They all look lovely no wonder you are so proud of them all! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Last one for now as Ive bored you enough

Me and one of "The Hat Band" and Murdock my JRT X as a puppy (now RIP) with Tao a kitten that stayed longer than usual:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Top pic Murphy one of my bottle fed babies at about 5 weeks old
> 
> 2nd Pic 5 of my 6 Siamese-2 Seal Tabby points, 2 Chocolate Points, and 1 Lilac point. Suki socks,Charlie Chan,Kato,Mrs Tiggywinkle and Jade. My Sealpoint boy Minky Mog was missing as he wouldnt fit in bed with them. I had 3 breeding/show girls and 3 neutered pet boys


 That second photograph epitomises everything I've said about how much Siamese like other Siamese and all cuddle together - it's fabulous Shell. If they were all Abys or Somalis or most other breeds they would hardly be touching.


----------



## zenasam

fenwoman said:


> Good for what? To use instead of cleaning the litter tray? Then no way. Why would you want to put chemicals which stink, in the tray for her to get on her feet and possibly ingest when she licks them?
> If anyone bought me stiny chemicals to put in the litter tray, I would firstly be ashamed and then horrified as it would imply that I'm not keeping the trays clean and the place stinks.
> What litter are you using that the trays smell so bad that she thought you needed some perfume to disguise the stink?


she does not think my house stinks therefor needed something for the smell x
she had been listening to me talking about how i think the tray smells and thought she was helping by buying stuff x
the poop is scooped immediatly and the tray changed everyday x
i had a friend round today who has breed cats for years and she checked my litter was okay to use for the kittens and also thinks it may have been due to lexy just having the kittens a week ago x 
i can assure you she did not have any complaints or issues with the cleanliness of my cat and kittens x


----------



## feorag

Shell is that pub on the left hand side as you drive into Godstone from Caterham? If it is I've been in there for a meal a few times! :lol2:

And your abys are beautiful, very typical of the 2 Annes' type of Aby. I don't suppose you still have their pedigrees? I bet some of the cats behind them will have been behind my Sorcha.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell is that pub on the left hand side as you drive into Godstone from Caterham? If it is I've been in there for a meal a few times! :lol2:
> 
> And your abys are beautiful, very typical of the 2 Annes' type of Aby. I don't suppose you still have their pedigrees? I bet some of the cats behind them will have been behind my Sorcha.


Sadly no, when my OH arranged for us to work in the Pub Trade he forgot to tell me my pets couldnt go too until our house was sold:bash: I really should have got rid of him then instead of being so naive and trusting him. His mother wanted Jason but I refused to split them so the 2 Annes found them a fabulous home together and I gave a huge donation to Aby welfare as I felt so guilty. Im still gutted which is why I never replaced them with the same breed. You cant really see in those pics but they both had fabulous tufted ears:flrt:All the paperwork went with them


----------



## feorag

Both the Annes bred Abys with fabulous ear tufts - you _never_ see them on Abys nowadays. They're not that common on Somalis nowadays either, but I always got them, cos Sorcha had them!

You know I was just 'popping in' when I replied before (between "Wild at Heart" & Ice Dancing" :lol2: so just glanced at the photographs of the Siamese,but now I've gone back and had a look those 2 seal tabbies are soooo like my Kosta, Luna's mum!


----------



## fenwoman

Katiexx said:


> See we were going to get a hooded litter tray as Libby is useless at covering her mess up..she scratches outside the tray to try and cover it up. She's even gone and got socks off the radiator before now to use in the tray. When we went to pets at home they had no hooded litter trays in stock, and since then we'd completely forgotten about it. Perhaps that would help with the mild smell. The litter tray gets completed scrubbed whenever I replace the litter. I dunno maybe i'm to fussy.
> 
> 
> [edit to add] I think Eileen uses Oko plus? If not someone elsed on here does, as when we went to the pet shop yesterday I pointed it out to the other half. Who said we had enough paper based and fullers earth to get through as it was :lol2:


 Do you use air fresheners or plug in things too? I find that the people who are used to a chemical perfume smell in their home, seem to be sensitive to normal smells and think that it's worse than it is. I never use perfume on myself and certainly wouldn't use any type of 'thing' to make my home perfumed too. I open the windows in the morning for a blow through and I scoop the poop in the litter trays and to me, although there might be some slight aroma in my home, this is perfectly normal but it's because my nose hasn't been bombarded by chemical perfumes. Mind you, when they spread manure on the fields I don't find it offensive, nor do I find things like 5 day old hamster cages, my mice and green tripe as being offensive. In fact I love different smells.
So, perhaps your nose is simply accustomed to 'perfume' and anything other than 'perfume' might be magnified to you?


----------



## Shell195

I so love Seal Tabbies. Kato was an ex stud cat when we took him at 18months old at 18 months old(neutered of course) He had the loudest voice and was a shoulder cat. He used to shout and tell us if one of the others was up to no good.:lol2: They had previously shown him and he won a cc at one of his shows. He was called Toby when we got him but due to his nature of ambushing you from the top of doors he was called Kato after the Katoe out of the Pink Panther Movie. We lost him aged 18years. Sukie was bought as a show cat .She did really well in her kitten classes but hated every minute and trashed her pen. We were already thinking of retiring her when the wind made the door slam shut and trapped her tail and de gloved the end. She was a crap mother though so only had 2 litters in her life.She was about 12 when she was put to sleep with renal failure. Ive still got her pedigree upstairs somewhere


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I so love Seal Tabbies. Kato was an ex stud cat when we took him at 18months old at 18 months old(neutered of course) He had the loudest voice and was a shoulder cat. He used to shout and tell us if one of the others was up to no good.:lol2: They had previously shown him and he won a cc at one of his shows. He was called Toby when we got him but due to his nature of ambushing you from the top of doors he was called Kato after the Katoe out of the Pink Panther Movie. We lost him aged 18years. Sukie was bought as a show cat .She did really well in her kitten classes but hated every minute and trashed her pen. We were already thinking of retiring her when the wind made the door slam shut and trapped her tail and de gloved the end. She was a crap mother though so only had 2 litters in her life.She was about 12 when she was put to sleep with renal failure. Ive still got her pedigree upstairs somewhere


 I wodner if the ambushing thing is a Siamese trait?
Several years ago, aswell as my 2 Siamese cats, I had an all black half Siamese cat named 'Basil bumstabber'. He got his name because where I lived in Warrington at the time on a modern housing estate (god I shudder when I even think about it)
Basil would hide in the hedge and wait for my rather plump blonde neighbour to come out and start hanging her washing, at which time he would make one leap out, sink all 4 sets of claws into her rather large backside and disappear again. She never actually saw him or caught him at it but we both knew it was him. I'd hear a shriek and then "that bloody cat again" and Basil would shoot indoors and up the stairs as though to provide himself with an alibi of "nahhh not me mate, I've been up her looking out of the window the whole time".


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I wodner if the ambushing thing is a Siamese trait?
> Several years ago, aswell as my 2 Siamese cats, I had an all black half Siamese cat named 'Basil bumstabber'. He got his name because where I lived in Warrington at the time on a modern housing estate (god I shudder when I even think about it)
> Basil would hide in the hedge and wait for my rather plump blonde neighbour to come out and start hanging her washing, at which time he would make one leap out, sink all 4 sets of claws into her rather large backside and disappear again. She never actually saw him or caught him at it but we both knew it was him. I'd hear a shriek and then "that bloody cat again" and Basil would shoot indoors and up the stairs as though to provide himself with an alibi of "nahhh not me mate, I've been up her looking out of the window the whole time".


 
Most def a Siamese thing, love the name:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

zenasam said:


> she does not think my house stinks therefor needed something for the smell x
> she had been listening to me talking about how i think the tray smells and thought she was helping by buying stuff x
> the poop is scooped immediatly and the tray changed everyday x
> i had a friend round today who has breed cats for years and she checked my litter was okay to use for the kittens and also thinks it may have been due to lexy just having the kittens a week ago x
> i can assure you she did not have any complaints or issues with the cleanliness of my cat and kittens x


I think it's cos she's just had kittens too : victory:


----------



## zenasam

thanks x 
i am all new to this we only got lexy last year and was under the impression she was spayed so it is a learning experience and thought it would be better to come on her and get advice from people who had been through it that struggle alone or try do research the internet as it never ceizes to amaze me the amount of contradicting facts there are x


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

the best people to listen to are shell and foerag because they are cat experts :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> the best people to listen to are shell and foerag because they are cat experts :2thumb:


 
Not a Cat expert just had a lot of experiance with cats over the years:blush:
First Siamese breeder,then Welfare and Homing Officer for Cats Protection now a Trustee, volunteer and anything else neccessary at Woodlands Animal Sanctuary.


----------



## zenasam

lol i have eileen on speed dial x she has been a huge help x


----------



## Shell195

zenasam said:


> lol i have eileen on speed dial x she has been a huge help x


Eileens great:flrt:


----------



## zenasam

she is x x i meet her a month ago in glasgow and hopefully it will be the first of many x 

this is my cat and kittens 
DSC_0138.jpg picture by royalboa - Photobucket


----------



## feorag

Yet even I wouldn't call myself an expert! I think we always have something to learn. Like you Shell, it's just based on experience, but even I haven't experienced everything, as old as I am!! :lol2:

Michelle I spoke to Julie this morning and she said the stuff you had was very strongly perfumed. That in itself wouldn't worry me too much for the minute, but once the kittens get to 3 weeks old and start venturing forth, I certainly wouldn't put anything like that in the litter tray, because when kittens first start to use the litter tray they all eat the litter rather than wee in it, so I wouldn't want anything other than pure litter in the tray at that time,because I wouldn't want kittens eating anything like that.

Pam, I loved your tale about Basil Bumstabber - I could just picture the whole scene :lol2:. Very Siamesey!!

Shell my Snicklefritz (Kosta's mum) was a dreadful mother! She only had 2 kittens to rear in her first litter until one died when it was 6 days old and 2 in her second and one was euthanased at about 4 days old, so it wasn't very challenging, but she just was useless. When she had her first disastrous litter (2 live, 4 dead, one dead 6 days later), Leyla also had a disastrous litter 6 days later (1 dead, 2 alive, 1 dead that night and the other 10 days later and me almost suicidal!) so Snickles left Kosta almost solely in Leyla's care most of the time, so Kosta had 2 mothers. When she had her second litter, Leyla wasn't feeling maternal so Lijang was just dumped in our bed every night! She was just dreadful!

















And my Havana was a shoulder cat too! Many's the time he came into a room when I was busy and didn't realise he was there and he jumped for my shoulder at exactly the point that I either bent down or turned around and all I saw was this brown shadow flashing past! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Michelle, we cross-posted and I've just looked at your photograph. My word they've grown well in a week and I still think they have outstanding markings! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous stripey babies:flrt:


----------



## zenasam

i havent put any in the tray x i was asking advice first x it is the bob martin stuff but jules explained all about kittens and litter so def wont be using it x we weighed the kittens and in 3 days they have gone up heaps the biggest has went from 1.95 g to 2.35 g x 
i think you are all brave breeding cats i certainly wont be having more kittens lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous stripey babies:flrt:


I know - when she was first born and all the stripes and spots appeared I thought WTF have I bred here - this can't be a siamese??? :lol2: But of course the spots and stripes faded after a few weeks and she went fairly white on the body, but then the shading came in that you will get on all seal Siamese. Here she is a little older










Edit: oops, sorry Shell, I thought you were talking about Kosta's little stripes and spots as a baby! :blush:

Now I've re-read your post and seen the plural and realised you meant Michelle's little tabby tigers! :lol2: 

I really must learn to read properly!! :whistling2:


zenasam said:


> i havent put any in the tray x i was asking advice first x it is the bob martin stuff but jules explained all about kittens and litter so def wont be using it x we weighed the kittens and in 3 days they have gone up heaps the biggest has went from 1.95 g to 2.35 g x
> i think you are all brave breeding cats i certainly wont be having more kittens lol


That's an excellent weight gain Michelle. Ideally you're looking for them to increase by their birth weight every week, so a 100g kitten should be 200g at 1 week old and 300g at 2 weeks old etc etc, but of course that is only a guide, some don't make that and others go well past it!

I don't know about it being brave, but I know when I started out I had no idea how much worry came with it! Loads of joy, loads of pleasure, loads of fun, but when things go wrong (as they do!) loads of pain and heartache. That time with Snickles and Kosta was my worst time ever and I seriously thought about giving up, cos I couldn't bear to go through anything like that again, but I didn't......... I soldiered on and had many more litters and lots more fun and quite a bit of pain and heartache. I think you have to be either very ambitious, or very dedicated, or plain masochistic to carry on doing it after you have a serious setback like I had with those 2 girls.

In my case it was masochism (as defined by "A willingness or tendency to subject oneself to unpleasant or trying experiences" - rather than anything sexual! :lol2 I think!!!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen, I thought she was an Oriental Spotty, they are stunning cats. I adore Tabbypoints though as they are sooooooooooo noisy and demanding:flrt:
Dennis is turning into a shoulder cat and loves to help with everything you do:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

fenwoman said:


> Do you use air fresheners or plug in things too? I find that the people who are used to a chemical perfume smell in their home, seem to be sensitive to normal smells and think that it's worse than it is. I never use perfume on myself and certainly wouldn't use any type of 'thing' to make my home perfumed too. I open the windows in the morning for a blow through and I scoop the poop in the litter trays and to me, although there might be some slight aroma in my home, this is perfectly normal but it's because my nose hasn't been bombarded by chemical perfumes. Mind you, when they spread manure on the fields I don't find it offensive, nor do I find things like 5 day old hamster cages, my mice and green tripe as being offensive. In fact I love different smells.
> So, perhaps your nose is simply accustomed to 'perfume' and anything other than 'perfume' might be magnified to you?


Not read the rest of the thread but will comment on this first. I don't use any other chemical smells in the home. I have reptiles and sprays etc are completly unacceptable where they are concerned. So I can't use air freshner to make rooms smell nicer as it could kill them. Don't use plugins etc, and i've banned the other half from using aerosal deodorant too :lol2: much to his dismay..I just can't risk it on the snakes, tortoises etc. Then you've got the ratties whom I'd never dream of using them around. And baring in mind the animals are spread throughout the house, sprays are a no no. The problem I think is that we're in a ground floor flat, with not many windows..so opening the windows to blast the flat never seems to make much difference unfortunately. Even opening the backdoor for a few hours never reaches all of the flat.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen, I thought she was an Oriental Spotty, they are stunning cats. I adore Tabbypoints though as ther are sooooooooooo noisy and demanding:flrt:
> Dennis is turning into a shoulder cat and loves to help with everything you do:flrt:


She looked very funny when she was a kitten didn't she? Course this was my first Siamese kitten and she was pure white when born (as normal and as you can see from the photo of her with her mother), but then all these spots and stripes came in and I thought WTF's going on here? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

*


feorag said:



Shell is that pub on the left hand side as you drive into Godstone from Caterham? If it is I've been in there for a meal a few times! :lol2:

Click to expand...

*


feorag said:


> And your abys are beautiful, very typical of the 2 Annes' type of Aby. I don't suppose you still have their pedigrees? I bet some of the cats behind them will have been behind my Sorcha.


Just noticed this, no its right in the village. I used to do the catering at the time but I imagine its more sophisticated now:whistling2:


----------



## Titch1980

i am so very annoyed right now, last week my mother in law was diognosed with COPD(chronic obstructive pulmonary disease), and needs a carer, she has no one Barnsley to care for her so wnats to move back here 
1)to be near her children
2)so i can be her carer(all her kids work)
so i just rang our housing office to ask them to send her an application form, and the lady on the phone told me in not so polite words that she wont get anything quick/urgent as the lst is very long. 
there was no need for her to say this just that they would send one out. 
now i dont know how to go about finding them somewhere to live


----------



## Shell195

Eileen its really strange how we followed very similar lives isnt it? I had Abys you had Somalis, we both had Siamese, we both showed and bred both been remarried to similar men and both have a great love of cats. Now if thats not common ground I dont know what is.

I dont believe it Ive got an MRI scan at 5 oclock tonight and Ive only just remembered, I meant to get Valium off the doctors as I am so clostrophobic but I forgot so fingers crossed I dont freak out


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just noticed this, no its right in the village. I used to do the catering at the time but I imagine its more sophisticated now:whistling2:


Well I only know when you drive into the village from the M25 Godstone/Caterham exit, you drive down into the village and there's a pub on the left hand side which looks across the village green. We used to turn right there to go to the garden centre. It looks like the one in your photo, given that it was taken a lot of years ago and it's only about 7 since I was there and a lot of traditional English Inns, look very similar in old villages.


Shell195 said:


> Eileen its really strange how we followed very similar lives isnt it? I had Abys you had Somalis, we both had Siamese, we both showed and bred both been remarried to similar men and both have a great love of cats. Now if thats not common ground I dont know what is.


Yes, but don't forget that when I decided to get a cat, it was the Aby that I looked for and bought first!!! I only went onto Somalis cos I prefer longhaired animals and so I could get the Aby but with the long hair, otherwise I would most likely have stuck with Abys and bred them!! 
And we both work at animal sanctuaries, don't forget that!! :lol2: 
And I moved south with my ex-husband's job, but finally left him, having realised that I should have sent him on his own in the beginning! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I dont believe it Ive got an MRI scan at 5 oclock tonight and Ive only just remembered, I meant to get Valium off the doctors as I am so clostrophobic but I forgot so fingers crossed I dont freak out


I hope you manage OK - I wouldn't like to be in one of those machines myself - just imagine you are lying on a beach somewhere in the sun, totally relaxed, not a care in the world. Would that help??


----------



## Shell195

Eileen then yes that is the same pub know so no doubt the road structure has changed since I was there, about 29 years ago:blush:

Yes Id forgotten the other things we have in common:lol2:

I find it hard to imagine anything when in the full body MRI machine other than burials, coffins and suffocation:bash:


----------



## feorag

Well it's a Beefeater pub now! :lol2: I thought it looked so similar, but like most villages it will have grown in the 22 years since we each were there.


Shell195 said:


> I find it hard to imagine anything when in the full body MRI machine other than burials, coffins and suffocation:bash:


So would I to be honest. You'll just have to use superb self control and make yourself imagine you are somewhere nice - but then again you know that I am personally unable to practice what I preach, so I'd probably just be lying there panicking too! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen not sure its the same pub as it was very small inside. Ive googled it and this is what came up
ESPG Pub Entry - Hare & Hounds, GODSTONE
There was also a pic of it in 1907 but thats even before my time:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

rach1980 said:


> i am so very annoyed right now, last week my mother in law was diognosed with COPD(chronic obstructive pulmonary disease), and needs a carer, she has no one Barnsley to care for her so wnats to move back here
> 1)to be near her children
> 2)so i can be her carer(all her kids work)
> so i just rang our housing office to ask them to send her an application form, and the lady on the phone told me in not so polite words that she wont get anything quick/urgent as the lst is very long.
> there was no need for her to say this just that they would send one out.
> now i dont know how to go about finding them somewhere to live


Get a letter off her doctor that should help


----------



## zenasam

its hard to imagine being anywhere else in a mri as they are so noisy x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen not sure its the same pub as it was very small inside. Ive googled it and this is what came up
> ESPG Pub Entry - Hare & Hounds, GODSTONE
> There was also a pic of it in 1907 but thats even before my time:lol2:


Ah well, it probably isn't then, cos this one in on the High Street whereas Bletchingley Road is the turn to the right where we went to the garden centre.


----------



## BridgetNAces

Thats a great pic of Candy Nat she is so cute


----------



## feorag

Sending you calming vibes in the big, noisy metallic coffin, Shell! Cos that's where I'm assuming you are right now!! 

Well this is me just back from the vets - Luna this time with her sinusitis.

She was getting a bit 'snuffly' when I got back from Scotland last week, but has been getting progressively worse, even though she is on a permanent low dosage of anti-biotic. By last might it was obvious that amoxycillin is no longer keeping it at bay, cos she lost her voice! Can you imagine a Siamese without a voice (Bliss!! :whistling2 Seriously though, it's awful to have a cat stand in front of you with her mouth going 50 to the dozen and nothing coming out, especially when it's a gobby Siamese!

So we've been to the vet. She's on Anti-robe now, so a little stronger and an anti-inflammatory injection which is what I think will make the difference - certainly hope so.

And Harry's booked in tomorrow for his bloods. I'd been saying to Barry since his birthday last month that it was time to get him checked out, but Roscoe's situation has certainly given me a kick up the proverbial backside and Harry's going in tomorrow to donate his blood! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

When Bindi was tiny and she got locked away at night to keep her from flinging herself down the stairs, like she tended to do, she'd cry all night long... The first couple nights were terrible and when I got up in the morning, she'd lost her voice. From then on she slept in bed with us... She knew she had us wrapped around her tiny finger from that moment on *lol*


----------



## feorag

So did we! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've no doubt!! *lol* She has got the loudest motor I have ever heard now!! And she likes getting right in your face during the night and you're sleeping while it's running at full capacity! Noisy little brat...


----------



## feorag

Try Luna snoring and snuffling in your face all night while Harry purrs as loud as a buzz saw and Barry snores louder than a buzz saw - then you'll know why I always wake up tired!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

zenasam said:


> she is x x i meet her a month ago in glasgow and hopefully it will be the first of many x
> 
> this is my cat and kittens
> DSC_0138.jpg picture by royalboa - Photobucket



awwww i'm jealous :flrt:



rach1980 said:


> i am so very annoyed right now, last week my mother in law was diognosed with COPD(chronic obstructive pulmonary disease), and needs a carer, she has no one Barnsley to care for her so wnats to move back here
> 1)to be near her children
> 2)so i can be her carer(all her kids work)
> so i just rang our housing office to ask them to send her an application form, and the lady on the phone told me in not so polite words that she wont get anything quick/urgent as the lst is very long.
> there was no need for her to say this just that they would send one out.
> now i dont know how to go about finding them somewhere to live


bloody hell there's no need to be rude is there! some people make me wonder how they get to deal with the public when they have no people skills :censor: hope you manage to get something sorted as soon as possible, what about an exchange? 

Shell good luck with the mri!!! 

I am an auntie again today! My bro's mrs has had a C section and they had a boy, they have called him Henry he looks so cute in the phone pics :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Congratulations Emma - what weight was he?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

He was 6lb, so only a littlie I can't wait to go and see him! me and els were hoping for a girl as el now has five boy cousins and she's the only girl, but I told Ste i will just call him Henry Etta :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Aw, 6lb. That is tiny wee! But by gum they soon grow!

Shame that El only has boy cousins, but think of their friends when they all grow up! :whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ha ha ha I'll tell her that Eileen :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hi people I survived it:whistling2:I insisted that Steve came in with me and the radiographer was really good she positioned me carefully and never took me completely inside and never tilted the bed either. Im well impressed: victory:

My 2 boys were 6lb 1oz and 6lb 4oz and now 1 is 6ft and the other 6ft 2. How they flippin grow they both dwarf me:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So did we! :lol2:


We sure did:whistling2:

Im sure with the Antirobe Luna will soon be less snuffley as its an excellent anti-b. Have they ever tried her with a Convenia injection? It lasts for 2 weeks as its slow release so no need for tablets or capsules

Hope Harrys blood test shows all is well


----------



## feorag

Haven't come across Covenia (I type Covonia after the cough medicine :lol2: Or should that have been Cov-oaaaa-nia!)

If the Antirobe doesn't work I might suggest that. The problem with the Antirobe is that it's a capsule he's told me to open and mix in with food and, although Luna is eating wet food at the minute, there are days when she won't touch it, so there's a problem if we mix it in the wet food and she decides that's a day she ain't gonna eat it!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Haven't come across Covenia (I type Covonia after the cough medicine :lol2: Or should that have been Cov-oaaaa-nia!)
> 
> If the Antirobe doesn't work I might suggest that. The problem with the Antirobe is that it's a capsule he's told me to open and mix in with food and, although Luna is eating wet food at the minute, there are days when she won't touch it, so there's a problem if we mix it in the wet food and she decides that's a day she ain't gonna eat it!!


 
:lol2:You are on form tonight

You mean Convenia our vet uses it for everything

Have you tried wetting the capsule(are they still yellow and white ?) and pinging it down her throat. Its actually very satisfying as once wet it becomes sticky and slimy and goes straight down the hatch with no return:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Glad everything went well today, Shell!! 

I was 6lb 8oz and am only 5'4" now... But the doctors are pretty sure my diabetes stunted my growth, cuz everybody in my family is taller than me. My brother is a lanky freak!


----------



## Titch1980

Thanks Shell and Emma(BFB)
Eileen did you manage to have a read and coose one of those books?
If not dont worry just let me know when you have


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Glad everything went well today, Shell!!
> 
> I was 6lb 8oz and am only 5'4" now... But the doctors are pretty sure my diabetes stunted my growth, cuz everybody in my family is taller than me. My brother is a lanky freak!


I was 7lb and Im only 5ft 3 1/2 inches dont suppose my height will increase now:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nothing wrong with being short, Shell!  I quite like it, actually  Although, my jeans end up getting ruined *lol*


----------



## groovy chick

Glad everything went ok Shell. Well my stomach is starting to churn. My wee dog is booked in tomorrow to get his "plums" off. It was ment to get done in January but i cancelled, now tomorrows here already eek. Hes not going to be pleased at bedtime when he doesnt get his treat. Will be glad when they are off though, hes flipping obsessed with them :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> I was 7lb and Im only 5ft 3 1/2 inches dont suppose my height will increase now:whistling2:


and im 5ft 1, i kinda kept the "trend" my great grandma was 4ft 10, grandma 4ft 11, mam is 5ft nowt and im 5ft 1, soone of my girls has to make 5ft 2 lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:You are on form tonight
> 
> You mean Convenia our vet uses it for everything
> 
> Have you tried wetting the capsule(are they still yellow and white ?) and pinging it down her throat. Its actually very satisfying as once wet it becomes sticky and slimy and goes straight down the hatch with no return:no1:


yes they are still yellow and white and don't think I haven't thought of that! It might be what we have to do, but she's so fed up of having stuff stuck down her throat and so wise when it comes to medication and she has such a little mouth and throat (although *big* noises come out of it! :lol2 that it won't be easy - they're quite big, compared to a wee Synulox or similar. 

Well although she didn't eat this morning (which sparked off my panic and demand to see a vet today :lol2:, whereas I would have waited until there was a spot tomorrow) she came down about 3:50 and started to eat the remaining kibble, so I opened a tin of Applaws (which I'd actually bought for the rats) and she ate that quite happily, so I'll give her that for a while and see how we get on. If she has to stay on Antirobe long term, I've no idea whether she will keep eating the wet food, as she has always preferred dried.


----------



## Shell195

I do remember Purdy complaining when she was having Baytril and Prednisolone she hated it. My friend sells Applause but my cats only like the one with seaweed in it, you can stick the rest:lol2:


My Jeans are always ruined as they trail on the floor as my legs are just to short:bash:


----------



## Titch1980

yeay!!!!!!! i didnt think they would but i just went in the living room and found Misty cat sleeping in the hammock on their cat tree. i came to get camera and guess what???? she moved before i got back.lol


----------



## Titch1980

Misty Cat


----------



## Titch1980

and because i cant leave her out Kizzy Wiz


----------



## Amalthea

Misty does NOT look impressed with you disturbing her *lol*

I completely understand the jeans thing, Shell!! I am a flat shoes wearing kinda girl, too, so there's no hope, really  Although, I just splurged on a pair of wedges... They are identical to some of my flats I like wearing, but have a wedge... *goes to get a link*

Rocket Dog wedges on eBay, also, Women's Shoes, Clothes, Shoes Accessories (end time 26-Feb-09 20:15:44 GMT)


----------



## fenwoman

my fave shoes are Dr Brinkmanns or Birkenstocks in summer and plain old Wellies or flat chelsea boot like ankle riding boots in winter. I couldn't wear heels now but in my yoof, I wore high high heels.


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Glad everything went ok Shell. Well my stomach is starting to churn. My wee dog is booked in tomorrow to get his "plums" off. It was ment to get done in January but i cancelled, now tomorrows here already eek. Hes not going to be pleased at bedtime when he doesnt get his treat. Will be glad when they are off though, hes flipping obsessed with them :lol2:


Hope everything goes OK tomorrow Amanda - I'll be thinking about you while I'm worrying about Harry. It's not that I'm actually worried about him at the vets, but more worried about what they might find!

Well I'm 5'5" - Iain was 7lb 1oz (but a week early) and Elise was 7lb 5oz (and 5 days late). My mother was 5' nowt and I was a 9½ pounder! :lol2:

Rach, that scratch pole looks awesome!! :2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

Amalthea said:


> Misty does NOT look impressed with you disturbing her *lol*
> 
> I completely understand the jeans thing, Shell!! I am a flat shoes wearing kinda girl, too, so there's no hope, really  Although, I just splurged on a pair of wedges... They are identical to some of my flats I like wearing, but have a wedge... *goes to get a link*
> 
> Rocket Dog wedges on eBay, also, Women's Shoes, Clothes, Shoes Accessories (end time 26-Feb-09 20:15:44 GMT)


she wasnt at all impressed, lol,the look was like "oh mum, will you just bloody leave me ALONE"
and i'm with you on the flatties too. I have for the first time in my life a pair of real Dr Martins and i never have them off my feet. 

thank you Eileen


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I couldn't wear heels now but in my yoof, I wore high high heels.


I'm the same - I was in the stiletto era first time around :lol2: and I always wore heels summer and winter. Now the highest I can wear is about 1½" and that's only for short periods like a night out. Mainly I'm in trainers all the time, summer and winter. Although last year I bought a pair of crocs to use at work and they are just so like slippers I lived in them!


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I'm the same - I was in the stiletto era first time around :lol2: and I always wore heels summer and winter. Now the highest I can wear is about 1½" and that's only for short periods like a night out. Mainly I'm in trainers all the time, summer and winter. Although last year I bought a pair of crocs to use at work and they are just so like slippers I lived in them!


I bought some crocs last spring too as I was always in normal clogs but couldn't find any, only crocs. I'm afraid they might be fine for indoors but my poor feet. Outside, every little thorn or sharp stone, has me yelping and a rose thorn goes into the sponge and sticks in your foot and if you look for it to remove it, the sponge has closed around the entry hole so you can't see it. Flipping useless things. So now I'm on the hunt again for some proper wooden clogs.Ideally I would love some genuine Lancashire clogs. I love the look of them,and, if anyone needed an arse kicking, they would know they'd had one, plus they would literally last forever. Wonderful things every which way you look at them.


----------



## Shell195

Good luck to both of you at the vets. I always find male dogs feel more sorry for themselves than females when neutered so dont forget lots of sympathy for the poor boy. I think its a male thing:lol2:

I too had crocs last year and they were wonderful, so comfy . I much prefer flatties too. In fact I think if I now wore heels I would walk like Dick Emery(The older ladies will know who he is:whistling2 :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I bought some crocs last spring too as I was always in normal clogs but couldn't find any, only crocs. I'm afraid they might be fine for indoors but my poor feet. Outside, every little thorn or sharp stone, has me yelping and a rose thorn goes into the sponge and sticks in your foot and if you look for it to remove it, the sponge has closed around the entry hole so you can't see it. Flipping useless things. So now I'm on the hunt again for some proper wooden clogs.Ideally I would love some genuine Lancashire clogs. I love the look of them,and, if anyone needed an arse kicking, they would know they'd had one, plus they would literally last forever. Wonderful things every which way you look at them.


There is a Clog maker near me in Old Skelmersdale:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> There is a Clog maker near me in Old Skelmersdale:whistling2:


 ooooh has he a website?


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> ooooh has he a website?


Cant find one on google but I will drive up and see what the sign says:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

If you check out this link the details are on here along with others but according to this the one near me has been closed since 2004 even though the sign is still up:bash:
List of Full Time Clog Makers as at Feb 12 2004:-


----------



## Shell195

Pam try here 
Walkley Clogs


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Good luck at the vets girls!

Dick Emery :lol2: i loved him when I was a kid, I would look the same in heels and am also a trainers person, I was chuffed yesterday as I go a pair of Sketchers yesterday at TK Max for £20 :2thumb:

I was 2lb 10 oz when I was born as was very premature, but I'm like a docker now! 

Rach that cat thing is ace! The kitties look lovely!


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I bought some crocs last spring too as I was always in normal clogs but couldn't find any, only crocs. I'm afraid they might be fine for indoors but my poor feet. Outside, every little thorn or sharp stone, has me yelping and a rose thorn goes into the sponge and sticks in your foot and if you look for it to remove it, the sponge has closed around the entry hole so you can't see it. Flipping useless things. So now I'm on the hunt again for some proper wooden clogs.Ideally I would love some genuine Lancashire clogs. I love the look of them,and, if anyone needed an arse kicking, they would know they'd had one, plus they would literally last forever. Wonderful things every which way you look at them.


Well years ago, in my early 20s I always wore boots in the winter and Scholl clogs (the ones with the straps over not the dutch clog type) in the summer unless I was going out 'dressed' and I loved them! Now I can't wear them cos I have some kind of problem with my toes (stoppage of blood supply in my teens so I'm told by the docs) which means the top of that foot has a swelling and I can't wear anything that fits across the middle of my foot cos it's bl**dy painful! :lol2: Old age strikes again! :lol2: So the crocs suit me, but I know what you mean, we have a lot of stoned areas at work and if there's a sharp one sticking up it gets me!! 

There used to be a shop that sold clogs in Caldbeck in the lake district years ago - I bought a pair for Elise when she was about 3 and I _loved_ her in them. Always knew where she was as she clattered about! :lol2: But that walkeys site looks good Shell!


butterfingersbimbo said:


> I was 2lb 10 oz when I was born as was very premature, but I'm like a docker now!










2lb 10oz, that amazing!

I loved Dick Emery too and I know what you mean Shell. Apart from anything else now, where I'm concerned comfort comes before anything else and flat shoes and trainers are comfortable! Fashion can go *&*" itself as far as I'm concerned.:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Good luck at the vets girls!
> 
> Dick Emery :lol2: i loved him when I was a kid, I would look the same in heels and am also a trainers person, I was chuffed yesterday as I go a pair of Sketchers yesterday at TK Max for £20 :2thumb:
> 
> I was 2lb 10 oz when I was born as was very premature, but I'm like a docker now!
> 
> Rach that cat thing is ace! The kitties look lovely!


thanks hun
also i just got a pair of sketchers from catalogue last week and they are fab, but wearing shoes with hardly any sole at all makes me feel like i look like a clown, cos im 5ft 1 with size 7's:blush:


----------



## feorag

That doesn't bother me, but I do struggle if I wear a completely flat shoe without the slightest lift at the heel, cos it really knackers my calves! 

Rach, I haven't forgotten about the books, but last night on the way to bed I went onto Amazon to read the synopsis, but when I checked I couldn't find your pm with the titles. 

I'm off to take Harry to the vets this morning for his blood test. Then I'm popping over to my jewellers to get a jump ring for the gecko necklace I've got ordered and then calling in to see a friend for coffee before he's ready to be picked up.

When I get back I promise I'll look through the books thread and decide which book I want - I'll post it on the book thread though.


----------



## Amalthea

Busy day, then, Eileen?


----------



## Shell195

Mmm I wonder what time Eileen will be back.................................


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck with Harry's blood test Eileen.

In regards to shoes unless i'm out of the house i'm always bare foot. Which is how I knackered my feet at christmas when the glass door fell off a four footer. Running across glass barefoooted was most unpleasant...things we do for our animals eh. 

I tend to prefer a slight heel as I find flat shoes make my legs ache somewhat. (flat feet...i'm supposed to have inserts for my shoes but haven't had any since mum died. Dad insisted they were a waste of time and money :lol2But finding comfy heels is an absolute nightmare. The one pair I've got atm I've had to have reheeled about four times, because they're so comfortable.

My nan and grandad had a pair of black clogs on their fireplace. And everyone of their kids and grandkids wore them when they got to the right size. They had a right job getting them off me as I absolutely loved them.


----------



## elle1331

There is a wee black cat hanging round and its very skittish and skinny with a terrible patchy coat and no collar, I've been trying to tempt it in with food but it just runs. So what can i do to get hold of this wee cat or is it just a waiting game until it decides im not going to hurt it?


----------



## Shell195

elle1331 said:


> There is a wee black cat hanging round and its very skittish and skinny with a terrible patchy coat and no collar, I've been trying to tempt it in with food but it just runs. So what can i do to get hold of this wee cat or is it just a waiting game until it decides im not going to hurt it?


 
Ring your local cats protection/animal rescue and ask to borrow a cat trap they all have them. We have 9 traps but are to far away from you. There is a chance its feral so do be careful if you try to handle it. Good luck


----------



## elle1331

Shell195 said:


> Ring your local cats protection/animal rescue and ask to borrow a cat trap they all have them. We have 9 traps but are to far away from you. There is a chance its feral so do be careful if you try to handle it. Good luck


If i phone them the they will catch it and take it away, the rescues are full so it will be disposed of. Its just so skinny that something needs to be done, i have been away and my dad has been leaving dry cat food out for it and he has had a wee stroke so i don't think its feral but it just seems frightened.


----------



## Shell195

elle1331 said:


> If i phone them the they will catch it and take it away, the rescues are full so it will be disposed of. Its just so skinny that something needs to be done, i have been away and my dad has been leaving dry cat food out for it and he has had a wee stroke so i don't think its feral but it just seems frightened.


Wont they let you borrow a trap if you say you will take responsibility for the cat.We lend them out to people like yourself who are trying to help a needy cat


----------



## Esarosa

Have you got a cat carrier Elle? We had a skinny kitten near our old house so we got Sophie's cat carrier (that we use to take to the vets). We put some tinned food in there(smelly to get attention) n put a blanket in there. Had it in view of the window. Saw the kitten go in, and went to close the door. Was very lucky tbh. I think you can just borrow traps from the cats protection. I don't think they have to take the cat away. You could say that you're going to look after it until you find it's owner or get it fit again?


----------



## Shell195

Also have you got a shed or garage etc that you could entice it into?


----------



## elle1331

Shell195 said:


> Wont they let you borrow a trap if you say you will take responsibility for the cat.We lend them out to people like yourself who are trying to help a needy cat


I don't know to be honest, last year my sister found a litter of kittens in her hedge and their dead mother on the side of the road just beside the hedge, my sister phoned the local authorities and was told that they would be picked up but because of the amount of cats in rescues they would be disposed of. My sister nursed all the kittens (they were roughly 3 weeks ish) and found homes for them all, because of this in a wee bit wary of phoning them


----------



## Shell195

elle1331 said:


> I don't know to be honest, last year my sister found a litter of kittens in her hedge and their dead mother on the side of the road just beside the hedge, my sister phoned the local authorities and was told that they would be picked up but because of the amount of cats in rescues they would be disposed of. My sister nursed all the kittens (they were roughly 3 weeks ish) and found homes for them all, because of this in a wee bit wary of phoning them


Dont tell them where the cat is as if you are gonna take care of it they cant force you into anything. Try Rainbow rescue thats not to far from you and as its a smaller rescue they will probably be more helpful


----------



## elle1331

Shell195 said:


> Dont tell them where the cat is as if you are gonna take care of it they cant force you into anything. Try Rainbow rescue thats not to far from you and as its a smaller rescue they will probably be more helpful


Rainbow rescue is just up the road about 20 minutes away, i don't think i will be contacting them any time soon. I would rather travel somewhere else than use them. I'll ask about and see if i can get my hands on a trap some where else. Thanks for the info xx


----------



## Shell195

elle1331 said:


> Rainbow rescue is just up the road about 20 minutes away, i don't think i will be contacting them any time soon. I would rather travel somewhere else than use them. I'll ask about and see if i can get my hands on a trap some where else. Thanks for the info xx


Oops I take it they aint good
Cat protection are a None kill shelter so they should let you borrow a trap


----------



## feorag

I'm back! And with good news! Harry's kidneys results are perfectly normal, so that's a heck of a relief!

My friend had a feral cat hanging around her cottage which is on a farm in the middle of nowhere. She had 5 kittens. The farmer managed to catch 2 of them and find homes for them but the rest were too canny. 

She was happy to keep them all around her and feed them, but when I sexed them (from the window:lol2 I could see 2 were males and one was a female and I told her within a couple of years she would be over-run! 

So she went to CP, told them she wanted a trap and would be happy to keep the mother. CP loaned her a trap and told her to take all 4 to a specific vet where they would pay for the neutering. Then CP collected the kittens and my friend collected the mother and kept her.

I'm sure if you say you will take responsiblity for the cat that CP will be happy to lend you a trap without insisting they take the cat away.


----------



## Shell195

Thats excellent news about Harry Ive been thinking about you both this morning:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

You've no idea how pleased I was to hear it (and relieved).

When I went downstairs this morning there was a note from Barry saying if the vet had to tranquilise him to ask him to check his teeth because he seemed sensitive to cold! He's only got 1 left!! :lol2:

The vet said the single tooth is fine and his gums are excellent so that's something else I can relax about!!

Luna has picked up a little today, no voice yet (so enjoying the peace), but definitely a little bit more 'active' than she was yesterday - and she ate her Antirobe mixed with some Applaws - long may it last!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news, Eileen!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Excellent news! :2thumb: what a relief!!!

My little nephew has spent the night in special care as his blood sugar was low and he was having trouble feeding. He did have some feeds but was sicking up so he's still in there......anyone got any vibes to send to little Henry? 

Wiz is very stiff today, he's been for a little walk but wasn't very happy about it. he's asleep mostly but is not off his food or anything.....my mate and sis keep looking at me funny when they come over now.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor little Henry! Sending positive vibes to him! They are so vulnerable when they are so little. I do hope he's OK!


----------



## groovy chick

Glad everything went ok Eileen :2thumb: Everything went fine here aswell, just been to pick Rocky up. Hes feeling a wee bit sorry for himself but hes enjoying the attention from the other dog and the cats. 

Lots of healing thoughts being sent from Scotland for little Henry, poor little mite.

Oh nearly forgot, try and guess where im going on Saturday night !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news Amanda:2thumb: Poor Harry was still drooling a bit when I picked him up and he avoided me like the plague when we first got home, but I'm sure I'm forgiven now! :lol2:

Well, I've no idea at all where you might be going at the weekend, but I am soooooo hoping it's to Glasgow to pick up a little furry blue 4-footer!


----------



## groovy chick

YES :2thumb: Well im just going to see him. They should be getting their first jabs this week. Im so excited and its only Tuesday, Saturdays ages away. I thought she was going to keep him but she email and said she had just been really busy and would i like to go and see him. I cant wait


----------



## feorag

Wow!! That is just excellent!!! :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: 

I hope the visit goes well and that you fall in love with each other (you and the cat I mean, not you and Elisabeth! :lol2

Fingers crossed it works out for you!! : victory:


----------



## Esarosa

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Excellent news! :2thumb: what a relief!!!
> 
> My little nephew has spent the night in special care as his blood sugar was low and he was having trouble feeding. He did have some feeds but was sicking up so he's still in there......anyone got any vibes to send to little Henry?
> 
> Wiz is very stiff today, he's been for a little walk but wasn't very happy about it. he's asleep mostly but is not off his food or anything.....my mate and sis keep looking at me funny when they come over now.



Lots of healthy healing vibes to poor little Henry, and to Wiz too. 

I've just got back from the doctors. Went to see the nurse last week as I've found some lumps and been having lady associated breast problems..nicest way of putting it lol. Anyways I saw the nurse as the doctor said a few weeks previously that he couldn't help me. Nurse examined me said they were lumpy but I had to see the doctor...so back I went today. He read the report the nurse had done, asked me if they were sore, how often I find lumps etc..then said 'ok i'm going to refer you to the breast surgeon'...Me thinking i've misheard 'specialist?'...'no the surgeon you may need some biopsies done'.

So I've gone from expecting to be fobbed off like normal to panicking..I mean it's probably nothing but they know how to phrase things to freak you out don't they! I wondered why the bloody receptionist asked if I had any allergies, and was filling a form in.


----------



## MSL

Katiexx said:


> Lots of healthy healing vibes to poor little Henry, and to Wiz too.
> 
> I've just got back from the doctors. Went to see the nurse last week as I've found some lumps and been having lady associated breast problems..nicest way of putting it lol. Anyways I saw the nurse as the doctor said a few weeks previously that he couldn't help me. Nurse examined me said they were lumpy but I had to see the doctor...so back I went today. He read the report the nurse had done, asked me if they were sore, how often I find lumps etc..then said 'ok i'm going to refer you to the breast surgeon'...Me thinking i've misheard 'specialist?'...'no the surgeon you may need some biopsies done'.
> 
> So I've gone from expecting to be fobbed off like normal to panicking..I mean it's probably nothing but they know how to phrase things to freak you out don't they! I wondered why the bloody receptionist asked if I had any allergies, and was filling a form in.


 
Well, I hope it all goes well, it's better to get them checked out straight away so they can confirm it is all fine!
Does freak you out though, I had the same with a thyroid lump, went to the docs about something unrelated, happened to say oh and can you just look at this swelling in my neck, next thing she is on the phone and I was seeing the surgeon the next day, they then did a byopsy there and then, not an operation but a needle biopsy which again scared the bejeebers out of mew but it was all fine....huge lump, non malignant, had half the thyroid taken out.Job done


----------



## groovy chick

Mine are crossed aswell Eileen 

Katie, i hope everything goes well for you. You really are having a time of it the now :grouphug:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Thanks for the vibes everyone :flrt: haven't heard from my bro for a while so am hoping that Henry has kept some milk down.

Katie I know you will be pooping your pants but try not to panic, I've had to go twice for lumps to be checked and both times it turned out fine, the staff were brilliant and put me at ease, I was quite embarrassed the first time as I was loads younger but I needn't have been. :grouphug: I wonder if you have a hormonal thing going on?

Amanda I hope it goes well with the kitty meeting! That's so exciting!!!! :2thumb:

Hugs to Rocky and Harry!


----------



## Shell195

You lot make my day sound fun:lol2:

Im sure the lumps will be nothing to worry about but best to get them checked, its great fun being a female isnt it.......................NOT, I think Im coming back as a flippin man next time:bash:


So glad you are meeting the Russian Blue baby and dont forget to take your camera:2thumb:

Im sorry to hear about little Henry and hope hes starting to pick up now and poor little Wiz maybe this is just a bad day and tomorrow will be better

Im sure Ive missed someone out but its hard to check now as I have Purdy on my knee for cuddles as she has cold feet:flrt:


----------



## Titch1980

who had pancakes today?
i had them with treacle yummy.
am stressed my sister is taking the pee out of me and Craig big time and i dunno how to approach it with her. 
On a better note Craigs dad is giving us his car as long as he can get finance for another one, we should be getting it a week on saturday and i cant wait. 
We are looking into camping equipment and camping holidays, its something neither of us has ever done before and us and the kids want to go so its a family decison, my other sister(the pregnant one) will be coming with us well her and her hubby and kids. Cant wait for the great outdoors and to have our freedom with having the car


----------



## Esarosa

rach1980 said:


> who had pancakes today?
> i had them with treacle yummy.
> am stressed my sister is taking the pee out of me and Craig big time and i dunno how to approach it with her.
> On a better note Craigs dad is giving us his car as long as he can get finance for another one, we should be getting it a week on saturday and i cant wait.
> We are looking into camping equipment and camping holidays, its something neither of us has ever done before and us and the kids want to go so its a family decison, my other sister(the pregnant one) will be coming with us well her and her hubby and kids. Cant wait for the great outdoors and to have our freedom with having the car



We went camping with our heavily pregnant cousin. She ended up taking her parent-in-laws caravan,whilst we all kipped in tents. As she said her weak bladder would be a problem, and she'd need a decent matress etc etc etc :lol2: how far along is your sister?


----------



## Shell195

*GUESS WHAT ?*

*Daniel my eldest son has signed up for a flat today so I will have a spare room:lol2: Hmmmm I wonder what I can use that for:whistling2:*


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> *GUESS WHAT ?*
> 
> *Daniel my eldest son has signed up for a flat today so I will have a spare room:lol2: Hmmmm I wonder what I can use that for:whistling2:*


vivs vivs vivs...or cats cats cats!! lol


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> *GUESS WHAT ?*
> 
> *Daniel my eldest son has signed up for a flat today so I will have a spare room:lol2: Hmmmm I wonder what I can use that for:whistling2:*




RATTIES!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> vivs vivs vivs...or cats cats cats!! lol


Nope no more rooms for cats this is to be a cat free room:lol2:



Katiexx said:


> RATTIES!!!!! :flrt:


That sounds more like it and maybe a Tortie Hammy too:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> *Anyways I saw the nurse as the doctor said a few weeks previously that he couldn't help me.* Nurse examined me said they were lumpy but I had to see the doctor...so back I went today. He read the report the nurse had done, asked me if they were sore, how often I find lumps etc..then said 'ok i'm going to refer you to the breast surgeon'...Me thinking i've misheard 'specialist?'...'no the surgeon you may need some biopsies done'.


Is your doctor for real?? You go to him with any kind of lump and the first thing he should do is send you for a mammogram FFS! Breast cancer is not age related and any lumps should be checked out asap!!

I'm not saying this to scaremonger you Katie, but I feel very strongly that some doctors need a kick up the proverbial!!

As everyone has said it's probably nothing alarming, it could just be a cyst or a bit of mastitis. I've had 3 scares myself, including a biopsy like Penny and everything has always been benign, so don't panic!



Shell195 said:


> *GUESS WHAT ?*
> 
> *Daniel my eldest son has signed up for a flat today so I will have a spare room:lol2: Hmmmm I wonder what I can use that for:whistling2:*


Well those rats you were talking about the other day - get them!!!


----------



## Titch1980

Katiexx said:


> We went camping with our heavily pregnant cousin. She ended up taking her parent-in-laws caravan,whilst we all kipped in tents. As she said her weak bladder would be a problem, and she'd need a decent matress etc etc etc :lol2: how far along is your sister?


:lol2: my sister is 16weeks at the mo


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Is your doctor for real?? You go to him with any kind of lump and the first thing he should do is send you for a mammogram FFS! Breast cancer is not age related and any lumps should be checked out asap!!
> 
> I'm not saying this to scaremonger you Katie, but I feel very strongly that some doctors need a kick up the proverbial!!
> 
> As everyone has said it's probably nothing alarming, it could just be a cyst or a bit of mastitis. I've had 3 scares myself, including a biopsy like Penny and everything has always been benign, so don't panic!



Aye if you remember it was December time I went to see him due to the stomach problems, and mentioned the breast problems then. He said he couldn't see me about that and I'd have to see the nurse. Then i got faffed around with them cancelling appointments and rearranging etc. The nurse explained that what he probably meant was to see the nurse when he was in. So he could examine me with someone there, or allow her to examine me whilst he went through things. But I said last week that I wasn't being funny but he had told me to see her, so I was doing and what could she do..so she examined me then said I still needed to see him..but it really was a quick appointment today. Just long enough to scare me half to death :lol2:

But no in general our doctor isn't for real. He makes me feel like a complete hypochondriac normally. When I went with the stomach things he asked if I had a history of stomach complaints..which I do. I've had scans before, been told I could have a twisted fallopian tube causing pains etc etc. He said 'oh well it doesn't say anything on here'....Ahhh so I made it all up then :bash:. Then again the receiptionist asked me about any allergies today, and those are all recorded so maybe they're just bone idle. 

It will probably be nothing, but with the history the family was panicking. (mum died of breast cancer, great aunt died of it, aunts on both side developed it etc etc.) Though when I saw the nurse last week she asked if direct family had any kind of cancer. Itold her about what I thought was relevent and she said 'no I mean sisters.'..'oh well I don't have any sisters.' 'Ah right okay probably nothing then'...which baffled me :? And to think I want to qualify as a nurse eh :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

there you go, pics pics pics!!!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/261328-scooby-tom-update-dial-up.html#post3443486


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> It will probably be nothing, but with the history the family was panicking. (mum died of breast cancer, great aunt died of it, aunts on both side developed it etc etc.) Though when I saw the nurse last week she asked if direct family had any kind of cancer. Itold her about what I thought was relevent and she said 'no I mean sisters.'..'oh well I don't have any sisters.' 'Ah right okay probably nothing then'...which baffled me :? And to think I want to qualify as a nurse eh :lol2:


Well your history is a bit like mine then! My grandmother had a double mastectomy when she was 59, my mother died of lung cancer, but also developed breast cancer after the lung cancer and her sister did too. So when I found the first one 2 months after I buried my mother, it set me off on a spin, but it was just a cyst, so I wished I hadn't let it panic me quite so much! 

So you should only worry if you have a sister with breast cancer and if you haven't got a sister, but you have female close relatives, especially your mother who had cancer, then you don't have to worry?? What planet is she from then???

My doctor referred me to the family health breast cancer clinic, but they said because all my family developed it in 'later life' I wasn't a risk. So I'm OK and I'm not worried (much)!!


----------



## Esarosa

I don't get what planet they're from. The thing is when I'm in there I try to stay as civil as possible. But when I get out i'm bubbling over with frustration ranting to Will about what the hell are they on etc etc. Poor Will's panicking as it is bless him. Not sure when i'm going to see the breast surgeon, they said they would send the appointment in the mail. Just hope it doesn't drag out for months as I can't be doing with that.

How painful are needle biopsies if it comes to that? Mum had one done initially and all I remember is her saying it was a tad painful. But then she may have been playing it down as I was only young.


----------



## Shell195

Poor you Katie, I cant answer your question about needle biopsies but perhaps Eileen can


Eileen those 2 rats have gone so I will take my time letting Daniel move into his new flat after hes decorated it. Chris wants to change rooms too as Daniels is bigger so I will be left with the small bedroom which is fine. First thing I will do is move my 2 Hedgies in there then I can get another big scratcher in the cat room upstairs. I never shut the door to this but it has a couple of heated beds and a litter tray plus food/water and a medium scratcher in it but with the Hedgies moved it will make more room. 
I may treat myself to a Tortie Syrian hammy off a good breeder too as I quite fancy a well handled one:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Ginger should be going to the vets tommorrow, if i can get an appointment. i hope its nothgin serious . i really dont. i have a feeling it could be somthign to do with his mouth, he was eating differently today.

p.s check out my pics!! hehe!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I may treat myself to a Tortie Syrian hammy off a good breeder too as I quite fancy a well handled one:flrt:


Ahem....are you in a hurry?:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Nopes Pam no hurry at all:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

No news on Henry since yesterday, I hope no news is good news.....I wish he'd let me know cos my imagination is doing overtime :censor:

Needle biopsies do sting a bit, I had one the first time and then the second time they cut my boob with a scalpel and then had a rummage whilst also scanning it, it sounds awful but it was painless and quite fascinating in a weird way :whistling2: my boob was a bit tender afterwards and bruised but it was fine really, nothing compared to the worry! My mum died of cancer as did several rlatives so it's something that lurks in the back of my mind......

Think wiz seems a bit better again this morning, I've got to order him some more Metacam and will take Fiddle for his jabs today as he hasn't had them yet. He's a house cat anyway but I'd rather be safe than sorry. Fidget is getting desperate to get out and play.....


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Katie, it's a long time since I had mine done, but I didn't find it hurt too much - probably no more than a mammogram which is a machine I particularly hate!

Shell, a little tortie hamster sounds great and if I were you I'd wait and gt one from Pam, which is what I think the :whistling2: is about! :lol2:

But if you've room I'd still get a pair of ratties! :lol2:

Emma, sorry you've not got any news about Henry, I hope he's OK. Good news about Wiz - hope the Metacam helps.

It's surprising how many of the few of us on this thread who have cancer in our families - then again, maybe not cos it seems to be endemic nowadays

Gina, I hope Ginger is OK - what do you mean "eating differently". 

My Luna is still snuffly, but definitely not as bad, so hopefully the anti-inflammatory and Antirobe are kicking in now. I guess time will tell!

The house still feels quite empty without Captain Catastrophe causing mayhem aggravating his baby brother and just running around Prrrrrrt-ing away like he used to do! And I miss my tummy massage after I've eaten my tea. No cat we have ever owned kneaded at the speed Roscoe did and he always needed to do it as soon as I'd finished my meal! Didn't think I'd ever miss that!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, I hope Ginger is OK - what do you mean "eating differently".



me too, he is just gomping his food and tilting his head to one side.. so im guessing there is something wrong wit that last tooth.





check out my photos people i took them for you


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hi everyone,

Sorry it's been a while, i'll go back and catch up on the last few pages but i just need some catty advice quickly. My littlest moggie Meg has been to the vets this morning as she had a nasty graze type thing on her neck and on checking her over found she was all scabby  anyway, the vet says it's a skin infection, she's had a jab of steroids and her wound cleaned and we have some anti-biotics to give her. The vet also trimmed her claws so her scratching wouldn't do too much damage... but the vet told me to put her in a childs t-shirt to stop her scratching. She won't keep the damn thing on!!! I've used a t-shirt from a 12 month old child but it just falls off - any hints here! 

Jen xxx


----------



## freekygeeky

Timewarpbunny said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry it's been a while, i'll go back and catch up on the last few pages but i just need some catty advice quickly. My littlest moggie Meg has been to the vets this morning as she had a nasty graze type thing on her neck and on checking her over found she was all scabby  anyway, the vet says it's a skin infection, she's had a jab of steroids and her wound cleaned and we have some anti-biotics to give her. The vet also trimmed her claws so her scratching wouldn't do too much damage... but the vet told me to put her in a childs t-shirt to stop her scratching. She won't keep the damn thing on!!! I've used a t-shirt from a 12 month old child but it just falls off - any hints here!
> 
> Jen xxx



get a newborn top, so its tigher... although i cannot imagine doign that to any of my cats, i thinj they would kill me!


----------



## Shell195

Yes use a smaller size T shirt or get a small dog T shirt. I hope she ok


----------



## freekygeeky

ginger goes in 40 mins.. wish me and himand my dads hands luck!
the worst thing ever is putting him in a cat box... sniff.. HATE it..
why couldnt he be a friendly cat

p.s how much will it coat to have a micro chip?
ginger cant wear collars, and most people know hiom around here, 
but he is getting very old now, im worried that he may die away from home, and hopefully a micro chip
should help.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> ginger goes in 40 mins.. wish me and himand my dads hands luck!
> the worst thing ever is putting him in a cat box... sniff.. HATE it..
> why couldnt he be a friendly cat
> 
> p.s how much will it coat to have a micro chip?
> ginger cant wear collars, and most people know hiom around here,
> but he is getting very old now, im worried that he may die away from home, and hopefully a micro chip
> should help.


 
Oooop north a chip costs about £13. Hope all goes well at the vets poor lad. Has he always been a nark Gina or is it an age thing?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Oooop north a chip costs about £13. Hope all goes well at the vets poor lad. Has he always been a nark Gina or is it an age thing?


always been evil lol




just got back...

his hast couple of teeth artnt great hums all red and swollen and ulcery looking. he has got to have a blood test done at some point pre opp one to see if his liver kineys are ok, beacuse that could be casing it..
he can have a microchip then too.
.

its gonnaa cost so much though, not to sure how i will afford it.


£50 blood test
£25 microchip
£250 + dental. (just to remove 2 teeth!)


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> always been evil lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got back...
> 
> his hast couple of teeth artnt great hums all red and swollen and ulcery looking. he has got to have a blood test done at some point pre opp one to see if his liver kineys are ok, beacuse that could be casing it..
> he can have a microchip then too.
> .
> 
> its gonnaa cost so much though, not to sure how i will afford it.
> 
> 
> £50 blood test
> £25 microchip
> £250 + dental. (just to remove 2 teeth!)


 
WTF I only pay £75 for a dental on my min Poodle. What an utter rip off. Do you know it only costs the vets £5 per chip as we buy yhem direct at the same price as the vet. If thats an in house blood test that to is extremely expensive. Its maybe worth a trip up north to get it done even with petrol it would still be cheaper.. Try ringing round for other quotes hun they cant all be that dear


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Oooop north a chip costs about £13. Hope all goes well at the vets poor lad. Has he always been a nark Gina or is it an age thing?





Shell195 said:


> WTF I only pay £75 for a dental on my min Poodle. What an utter rip off. Do you know it only costs the vets £5 per chip as we buy yhem direct at the same price as the vet. If thats an in house blood test that to is extremely expensive. Its maybe worth a trip up north to get it done even with petrol it would still be cheaper.. Try ringing round for other quotes hun they cant all be that dear



just tried another vets, they said the blood test will only be £30 but as they havent seen the cat before, they have to look at him first which costs £23 conseltation.. so works out the same..
ahh 

last time we had the teeth done last year woodgreen were amazing they helped us out (dad had just split from mum and we were seriously struggling) i doubt they woudl do it again, even if i am a fostererrr and i didnt get my meal they promised me


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> .£50 blood test
> £250 + dental. (just to remove 2 teeth!)


Allow me to say f*&*ing hell!!! £250 for a dental??? My friend goes to one of our area's more expensive vets and only paid £150 last year with 4 teeth out.

In April last year Luna had a dental and 1 tooth out and it cost me £94 and my vet charges £5 per tooth to take out.

For poor old Roscoe, consultation fee, hospitalised, drip, anti-biotic injection and euthanasia was only £81.50.

I couldn't afford to live down in your area! :lol2:

Amanda, any news about baby Henry?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Allow me to say f*&*ing hell!!! £250 for a dental??? My friend goes to one of our area's more expensive vets and only paid £150 last year with 4 teeth out.
> 
> In April last year Luna had a dental and 1 tooth out and it cost me £94 and my vet charges £5 per tooth to take out.
> 
> For poor old Roscoe, consultation fee, hospitalised, drip, anti-biotic injection and euthanasia was only £81.50.
> 
> I couldn't afford to live down in your area! :lol2:
> 
> Amanda, any news about baby Henry?


r.i.p roscoe

im disliking cambridge more and more.



p.s check my pics of eileeen!! me and shell shouted for you in that hread i dont think you heard us!


----------



## freekygeeky

can anyone help these?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/261446-2-cats-paisley-glasgow.html


----------



## feorag

:lol2: been out all day, saw the post, but didn't have time to look at it this morning - it was a flying visit, spent mainly trying to understand what Palomine was saying about her cats! :lol2:

I will check it out, I promise, but it'll be after tea cos Baz will be in in 10 minutes and the kitchen floor is covered with shopping!!


----------



## freekygeeky

ok ill let you off... this once! hehe 


feorag said:


> :lol2: been out all day, saw the post, but didn't have time to look at it this morning - it was a flying visit, spent mainly trying to understand what Palomine was saying about her cats! :lol2:
> 
> I will check it out, I promise, but it'll be after tea cos Baz will be in in 10 minutes and the kitchen floor is covered with shopping!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'll check it out too, Gina. That's bloody expensive for the work on Ginger :censor:

Spoke to my bro earlier, Henry is out of the special care unit, and is being tube fed, he's not taking very well to breast feeding so they have fgot to stay in for another few days until they know that he has started feeding properly. I've been so worried I couldn't think straight earlier at work and my imagination was doing overtime! But panic over for now.

Fiddle went to the vets today for his jabs, he was a very good boy and the vet commented on his handsome-ness! Wiz has got more Metacam, it does seem to help more some days and if he misses a day you can really see the difference in him. I've decided that when he goes off his food then that will be it. 

Jen poor Meg, bless her! hopefully the meds will really help with the itching, Star has really bad skin and the steroids helped a great deal, but they did make him thirsty and he did have the odd pee accident. has anyone got a newborn vest for Meg? Or could you get one soon? Good luck getting her to keep it on tho I think you'll need it.


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I'll check it out too, Gina. That's bloody expensive for the work on Ginger :censor:
> 
> .


thank you.


----------



## Titch1980

well i have had an ok day until tonight when it became a fantastic day, i have a best mate who i lost touch with because his ex didnt like us being friends but he is now no longer with her and after 8 yrs we have just had a good old chin wag and am so so happy to be back intouch, we are like twins from different mothers because we a re so alike. 
thats my bit of news i had to share


----------



## catflea

A question guys.

Little Dave had his nuts off yesterday and since getting back from the vets he has a MASSIVE appetite, he will scoff his food, help suzy finish hers and then come begging for more! Is this normal??


----------



## Shell195

Maybe hes making up for the time he was starved ready for the vet:lol2: Or oerhaps its a reaction to the meds used and by the way where the hell is Turkey Island?


----------



## catflea

I moved from there a little while ago, but never really got round to changing it.

Its a tiny little hamlet (not even big enough to have a post box.....) between Southampton & Portsmount...

But yeah, he is one HUNGRY little man!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Does it have lots of turkeys on it? It's not owned by Mr Mathews is it? :whistling2:

My lads seem to eat more now they are de-testicled but they didn't do it straight away.....they are just building up to be pigs.


----------



## catflea

No, and No.

Its not an island either!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

catflea said:


> No, and No.
> 
> Its not an island either!


That makes so much sense! :lol2:


----------



## catflea

Its good isn't it?! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Sounds like a conundrum! :lol2: 

Q. What do you call an island that isn't surrounded by water??
A. Turkey Island. 

Where has everyone been today? I've been childminding so I have a good excuse but what about everyone else?


----------



## Shell195

Well Ive just got back from the vets.........................again
Elmo and Jasper needed check ups
The vet had a feel of Elmos bladder and couldnt feel much and as hes had no problems he was about to sign him off until Elmo peed on the floor and it was full of blood. The dipstick test showed no crystals just blood so hes now on 1 Prednisalone twice daily then back to the vets in 2 weeks. He managed to empty his anal glands on to the vet too:lol2: Poor boy hates the vets and goes rigid

Jasper still has a small ulcer on his eye(corneal) so hes on Fucithalmic eye cream and back to the vets next week

The joy of animals


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Well Ive just got back from the vets.........................again
> Elmo and Jasper needed check ups
> The vet had a feel of Elmos bladder and couldnt feel much and as hes had no problems he was about to sign him off until Elmo peed on the floor and it was full of blood. The dipstick test showed no crystals just blood so hes now on 1 Prednisalone twice daily then back to the vets in 2 weeks. He managed to empty his anal glands on to the vet too:lol2: Poor boy hates the vets and goes rigid
> 
> Jasper still has a small ulcer on his eye(corneal) so hes on Fucithalmic eye cream and back to the vets next week
> 
> The joy of animals


Aw the poor sods. What is it with animals when you have more than one. They can't be ill/develop something on there own it always happens to multiple ones :bash: Hope the Prednisalone and Fucithalmic sort their problems out and they feel better soon.


----------



## Shell195

Oh Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen. Will you be knitting cats jumpers ............. pretty please. I was going to buy one off the ebay lady who knits them but if you are going to knit them then Yipeeeeeeeeeee Id rather buy off you.:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Oh Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen. Will you be knitting cats jumpers ............. pretty please. I was going to buy one off the ebay lady who knits them but if you are going to knit them then Yipeeeeeeeeeee Id rather buy off you.:2thumb:


oh oh oh some one that knits.. i want gloves.. anyone wanna make me some lol!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The vet had a feel of Elmos bladder and couldnt feel much and as hes had no problems he was about to sign him off until Elmo peed on the floor and it was full of blood. The dipstick test showed no crystals just blood so hes now on 1 Prednisalone twice daily then back to the vets in 2 weeks. He managed to empty his anal glands on to the vet too:lol2: Poor boy hates the vets and goes rigid


Sorry to read this Shell. You don't think it could be that idiopathic thing that my vet diagnosed in Roscoe when he was young, do you? I wish I could remember the full name, but I couldnt' even pronounce it :lol2: He just kept passing blood in his urine like Elmo, but it wasn't his bladder it was his kidneys.

Sorry to hear about Jasper's corneal ulcer too - was kinda hoping that had resolved itself by now!

Katie - I'm sure that's what cats do. One takes ill so the rest all need to join in. I hadn't been to my vets since May 2008 and there I was on Friday with Roscoe, Monday with Luna and Tuesday with Harry!! :lol2: Although Harry wasn't ill - it was just a blood test!



Shell195 said:


> Oh Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen. Will you be knitting cats jumpers ............. pretty please. I was going to buy one off the ebay lady who knits them but if you are going to knit them then Yipeeeeeeeeeee Id rather buy off you.:2thumb:


Well I've bought the book, cos a girl on the Scottish Reptile Forum has asked me if I will knit jumpers for her 2 boxer dogs on my baby cardigan thread :lol2:

More than happy to knit you one for Dennis, but only if I can be his "Auntie Eileen" :lol2: I'm a bit excited about this book that I've to pick up tomorrow. Dying to have a look at the patterns.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry to read this Shell. You don't think it could be that idiopathic thing that my vet diagnosed in Roscoe when he was young, do you? I wish I could remember the full name, but I couldnt' even pronounce it :lol2: He just kept passing blood in his urine like Elmo, but it wasn't his bladder it was his kidneys.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Jasper's corneal ulcer too - was kinda hoping that had resolved itself by now!
> 
> Katie - I'm sure that's what cats do. One takes ill so the rest all need to join in. I hadn't been to my vets since May 2008 and there I was on Friday with Roscoe, Monday with Luna and Tuesday with Harry!! :lol2: Although Harry wasn't ill - it was just a blood test!
> 
> Well I've bought the book, cos a girl on the Scottish Reptile Forum has asked me if I will knit jumpers for her 2 boxer dogs on my baby cardigan thread :lol2:
> 
> More than happy to knit you one for Dennis, but only if I can be his "Auntie Eileen" :lol2: I'm a bit excited about this book that I've to pick up tomorrow. Dying to have a look at the patterns.


 

I thought you were aleady his Auntie Eileen:flrt: I expect to have descriptions of jumpers ASAP:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

No probs - as soon as I've had a chance to look at them I'll let you know!


----------



## Shell195

Poor Elmo hes want to give him 2 weeks on Pred to see if it settles down but if not he will investigate further. He has shown no visible blood in his urine until his bladder was squashed by the vet. When I got him home he showed his disgust by spraying bloody pee up the radiator

Jaspers ulcer is quite small and not visible until dye was put in his eye. He has had no problems for ages and was off the treatment. This was supposed to be just a final check up :bash:


I cant wait to hear about the patterns either. I am forever washing his existing jumper as they have quite greasy skin so he def needs more.


----------



## feorag

With Roscoe when he was throwing out blood he peed in the bathroom sink, so it was obvious that there was blood. It started in January 2001 when he was 4 year old. He was given Synulox - it cleared up. Came back again in April - more Synulox, got worse so he was sedated, x-rayed, slides were examined and more tablets. In August more slide examinations and he was put on s/d diet. More slide examinations in October.

In 2002 he had a blood kidney function test, more slide examinations and more Synulox. In March more slide examinations and another urine analysis and finally because none of these slide examinations were showing any sort of problem, he went in in May, was sedated and the vet did an exploratory of his kidneys and found absolutely nothing. That was when he decided it was this idiopathic ??? syndrome, where the kidneys for no reason start to pass out blood. After that it stopped and never came back - very weird!!


----------



## Mush

meet the spaz himself


----------



## Shell195

Eileen just been googling idiopathic cystitis amongst others. It can be stress related like I thought so I think I may get some Zylkene for the big wuss. He is terrified of Sasha the evil one yet has to keep looking for her then screams like a girl and runs away. I wouldnt mind but she NEVER comes past the child gate at the bottom of the stairs unlike the rest of em. She doesnt bother him if shes in the garden but she hates him upstairs unless Im with him. Every night about 9 oclock I go upstairs calling Ellllliiiiiimmmmooooooooo and he runs up and into our room with Dennis,Purdy and Bailey and they are shut in till morning when I have to carry him to the landing window and let him out. Ive no idea why a couple of times during the day he feels the need to hunt Sash out. Ive also got Feliway spray sp will start using that too. I weighed him at the vets before and he weighed 7kg and hes 3 years old in March maybe he will still grow a bit more. Ive just been playing with the feather wand with him in our room Dennis and Purdy are so agile and dainty he is like a clumsy hippo LOl


----------



## Shell195

Mush your cat is a stunner I love black cats:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Mush

Shell195 said:


> Mush your cat is a stunner I love black cats:flrt::flrt:


thanks

thats little dave

he was de nutted 2 days ago!!!

hes also only 3 months old, hes going to be a big boy!


----------



## feorag

3 months?? He's absolutely bloody ginormous! 

He's a beautiful cat, but are you sure he's only 3 months?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen just been googling idiopathic cystitis amongst others. It can be stress related like I thought so I think I may get some Zylkene for the big wuss. He is terrified of Sasha the evil one yet has to keep looking for her then screams like a girl and runs away. I wouldnt mind but she NEVER comes past the child gate at the bottom of the stairs unlike the rest of em. She doesnt bother him if shes in the garden but she hates him upstairs unless Im with him. Every night about 9 oclock I go upstairs calling Ellllliiiiiimmmmooooooooo and he runs up and into our room with Dennis,Purdy and Bailey and they are shut in till morning when I have to carry him to the landing window and let him out. Ive no idea why a couple of times during the day he feels the need to hunt Sash out. Ive also got Feliway spray sp will start using that too. I weighed him at the vets before and he weighed 7kg and hes 3 years old in March maybe he will still grow a bit more. Ive just been playing with the feather wand with him in our room Dennis and Purdy are so agile and dainty he is like a clumsy hippo LOl


Well there really is no telling how badly stress can physically affect a person or an animal, is there

All I know is every time I have a major problem to deal with my arthritis hurts like stink, I get a sore throat and my neck seizes up! Last Saturday I couldn't swallow and could hardly walk, but by Sunday it was easing off! Weird!!


----------



## Mush

feorag said:


> 3 months?? He's absolutely bloody ginormous!
> 
> He's a beautiful cat, but are you sure he's only 3 months?


yeah when we got him he was teeney!!!! and we got him at the end of december


----------



## Shell195

Check his teeth if he has lost his tiny white needles and has bigger adult teeth (at least canines) he is over 5 months old. On the kitten pic he looks about 10 weeks old. Hes flippin gorgeous anyway:flrt:


----------



## Mush

he still has baby teeth! they also dont hurt anything compared to the other cats teeth!!!


----------



## feorag

Assuming he was 6/8 weeks old when you got him at the end of December, that would make him 4 months now!

He's still big, but maybe not quite so big if he's 4 months.


----------



## Mush

feorag said:


> Assuming he was 6/8 weeks old when you got him at the end of December, that would make him 4 months now!
> 
> He's still big, but maybe not quite so big if he's 4 months.


yeah! damn my counting skills (or lack of) i blame it on being late!!!

hes the same size as suzy our 9 monther! dan struggles sometimes telling them apart!!! i really should get matching collars i think!:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Not a problem! I just thought you'd bought a black panther cub by mistake!! :lol2:


----------



## Mush

feorag said:


> Not a problem! I just thought you'd bought a black panther cub by mistake!! :lol2:


how awesome would that be!!!

can however see there being an issue with him using the cat flap if he was a panther!!!


----------



## fenwoman

My poor Bertie boy, the ex feral, is ill.
The day before yesterday when he came in, his eyes looked all gunky. So I locked the catflap and was going to take him to the vet today. However, he can even get out of a locked catflap and so he did. So I figured I'd catch him when he came in to eat last night. Only he didn't come in. I was very worried indeed as I thought that if he was sick and weak and couldn't see properly, his old arch enemy, the battered ginger tom feral, might kill him. I called and called and today had the dogs out looking for him, to no avail. Then tonight, walked up and down the road shouting his name, yelling "tinny tinny tinny" and banging a pan with a spoon. After about half an hour of this, he eventually tunred up, running to me from across the road, miouwing loudly as though to say "all right all right, I'm coming, no need to make such a fuss about it".
His eyes still look horrible and he is also sneezing and as I type, he is safely ensconced in a dog cage in the kitchen near the rayburn and I'll get to the vet tomorrow.
None of the other cats is sick apart from Merry coughing but since he is otherwise as nutty as he always is, that could be a fur ball. Bertie is the one worrying me though.
Incidentally, I'm planning on trying to trap the ginger feral. Not only is he a lfipping menace, terrorising and beating up all of my cats, but he is so battered, he has just got stumps instead of ears and his face is a mass of scars. I am doubtful I'll get him tame as in 2 or more years I've seen him around, I have never managed to get within 20 feet of him. He is truly wild. But hopefully at least if I castrate him, he may want a more peaceful life near a warm fire. If not, then he can stay out and shelter where he wants in sheds etc and I'll just feed him outside.


----------



## Mush

fenwoman said:


> My poor Bertie boy, the ex feral, is ill.
> The day before yesterday when he came in, his eyes looked all gunky. So I locked the catflap and was going to take him to the vet today. However, he can even get out of a locked catflap and so he did. So I figured I'd catch him when he came in to eat last night. Only he didn't come in. I was very worried indeed as I thought that if he was sick and weak and couldn't see properly, his old arch enemy, the battered ginger tom feral, might kill him. I called and called and today had the dogs out looking for him, to no avail. Then tonight, walked up and down the road shouting his name, yelling "tinny tinny tinny" and banging a pan with a spoon. After about half an hour of this, he eventually tunred up, running to me from across the road, miouwing loudly as though to say "all right all right, I'm coming, no need to make such a fuss about it".
> His eyes still look horrible and he is also sneezing and as I type, he is safely ensconced in a dog cage in the kitchen near the rayburn and I'll get to the vet tomorrow.
> None of the other cats is sick apart from Merry coughing but since he is otherwise as nutty as he always is, that could be a fur ball. Bertie is the one worrying me though.
> Incidentally, I'm planning on trying to trap the ginger feral. Not only is he a lfipping menace, terrorising and beating up all of my cats, but he is so battered, he has just got stumps instead of ears and his face is a mass of scars. I am doubtful I'll get him tame as in 2 or more years I've seen him around, I have never managed to get within 20 feet of him. He is truly wild. But hopefully at least if I castrate him, he may want a more peaceful life near a warm fire. If not, then he can stay out and shelter where he wants in sheds etc and I'll just feed him outside.



poor ol kitty hope he is alright

if u catch the ginger u have to name him scraggy!


----------



## elliottreed

hey guys have just ordered some fleece online to make some rat accessories for the rescue.

am thinking of selling some with *all *funds going to feeding the rescue animals and the vet treatment kitty, so if anyone is looking for anything in particular please pm me and i can have a bash at making something for you, if you don't like it you don't have to pay.

I can also make larger items for cats/dogs if needed but would have to check on postage for them.

will post some examples next week when fleece has arrived and i've found my sewing machine !

have a wide range of colours and patterns, so can pm some examples if needed too (thought i'd let you lovely ladies know!) hehe

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all : victory: it's going to be a lovely day! Good news on the Henry front, he started breast feeding last night so hopefully they can take his feeding tube out today! 

Shell I hope that Elmo starts to recover soon! Custard had problems with peeing blood and he was on the same meds and it really helped, although like Roscoe it was his kidneys if I remember right and not his bladder. Give him and Jasper a hug from us please! 

Good luck with Berty Fenwoman, does he have cat flu? Fidge had it when we got him and it lays dormant and then he starts sneezing for a while and then gets over it again.

Mush, Dave looks massive! He's so handsome!

Eileen you do make me laugh! Can't wait to see your knitwear! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. 

Pam what a fright your post gave me. I was really sorry to hear about Bertie - I hope he's OK. I don't know where my brain and my eyes were when I read it, but I actually thought you were posting to tell us that he was dead! :gasp: It was only as I carried on reading that I realised you'd typed "ill" - don't know where I got "dead" from!! :crazy:

He may have had a dust-up with the ginger menace which will have stressed him and reactivated a flu virus by the sound of it. Nothing you can do about the virus, but an anti-b will help with the secondary bacterial infection. Glad you managed to find him. As I read through your post I was getting more and more worried!

I think it would be a great idea if you could trap the ginger menace and get him castrated. I don't suppose you can stop a fighting cat fighting so to speak, but if you remove the testosterone, I'm sure he'll calm down and even if you can't tame him, you can still provide him a place to stay and food to eat which I think is excellent.

Good luck at the vets.

Emma, I'm so pleased to hear that Henry is picking up.

Glad I can make you laugh too. I like making people laugh, laughter helps the world go round and a sense of humour has helped me get through some pretty bad times in my life -I'm all for it!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Pam I too let my brain get carried away as I started to read my brain raced away with Oh no poor Berties is dead its only when I actually read it properly I realised poor Bertie was ill. I agree getting the Ginger Feral castrated will make him retire from menacing. I Hope Bertie will be on the mend once hes on Antibiotics. There is a lot of Upper Respiratory viruses about at the minute

Glad little Henry is starting to thrive now and hopefully will be home soon

Eileen what time are you off to collect your knitting book?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen what time are you off to collect your knitting book?


:lol2: You keen or what??? :lol2:

I'm at the dentist at 11:10 to be fitted with my splint! :roll: So I'll be picking it up then and perusing it on my return!!

Even though I've got other people interested on the Scottish Forum, I might start with Dennis as my 'trial and error' to see what it's like, then you can give me an honest opinion about it. As I said on my cardigan thread I've got barrel loads of wool in the wardrobe, cos I went a bit mad (as is my wont!:roll when I was surrounded by pregnant women and bought far too much - even sold some a year or so ago on ebay I had that much. Most of it is Snowflake wool which is the very soft, eyelash type of wool that you see baby toys knitted out of (not the proper eyelash wool like fake fur though), but if you didn't want this or any of the smaller amounts I have in plain wool cos of the colour, then you'll have to tell me what colour you want.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: You keen or what??? :lol2:
> 
> I'm at the dentist at 11:10 to be fitted with my splint! :roll: So I'll be picking it up then and perusing it on my return!!
> 
> Even though I've got other people interested on the Scottish Forum, I might start with Dennis as my 'trial and error' to see what it's like, then you can give me an honest opinion about it. As I said on my cardigan thread I've got barrel loads of wool in the wardrobe, cos I went a bit mad (as is my wont!:roll when I was surrounded by pregnant women and bought far too much - even sold some a year or so ago on ebay I had that much. Most of it is Snowflake wool which is the very soft, eyelash type of wool that you see baby toys knitted out of (not the proper eyelash wool like fake fur though), but if you didn't want this or any of the smaller amounts I have in plain wool cos of the colour, then you'll have to tell me what colour you want.


A splint in your mouth :eek4: Really?

Ya know what Eileen Im gonna let you choose wool type and colour then you can surprise us:2thumb: Will you need body length? You let me know price including postage and I`ll pay you then when ready you can send it out:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yeh, it's called a splint but it's a thing to cover the teeth on my bottom jaw so that when I grind my teeth or clench my jaw in my sleep, I'm clenching on soft-ish material instead of my teeth, to try and stop the pain in my jaws. I'm just gonna be so attractive, I can't wait!! :lol2:

Once I've got the book it'll tell me how to measure and then I can ask you for the measurements. I'll have to look at the wools though, cos you know all my grandchildren are females, so the wools are mainly pastel girly colours, and I'm sure Dennis wouldn't like that!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yeh, it's called a splint but it's a thing to cover the teeth on my bottom jaw so that when I grind my teeth or clench my jaw in my sleep, I'm clenching on soft-ish material instead of my teeth, to try and stop the pain in my jaws. I'm just gonna be so attractive, I can't wait!! :lol2:
> 
> Once I've got the book it'll tell me how to measure and then I can ask you for the measurements. I'll have to look at the wools though, cos you know all my grandchildren are females, so the wools are mainly pastel girly colours, and I'm sure Dennis wouldn't like that!! :lol2:


I know what is a splint is now LOL I too am a teeth grinder:bash: but if I had one of them Id probably choke on it in the night:lol2:

No problem............ I promise I wont nag:whistling2:Feel free to customise the colour and pattern. We like randomness here:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I know what is a splint is now LOL I too am a teeth grinder:bash: but if I had one of them Id probably choke on it in the night:lol2:


Well it remains to be seen how I will manage, cos I told the dentist that I sleep with my mouth open cos I can't breath through my nose. Obviously I must close it through the night otherwise I couldn't grind my teeth, but most of the time if I try to breath through my nose I feel like I'm suffocating cos I can't get enough air through it! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Eileen do you think you could do a skunk a jumper lol 

would be fascinating to see if the skunks are any different with siku if he has a black an white striped jumper on similar to theirs lol


yeah ok im mad i know :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, defo mad, but I'm prepared to have a go, as long as you aren't in a rush.

By the way did you watch that "Animal Heroes" programme on Channel 5 last Wednesday.

Next week it features a husky who saved his owner from a bear! Should be good!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, defo mad, but I'm prepared to have a go, as long as you aren't in a rush.
> 
> By the way did you watch that "Animal Heroes" programme on Channel 5 last Wednesday.
> 
> Next week it features a husky who saved his owner from a bear! Should be good!


 
Oooooooo no i dint catch that but will deffo watch it 


nopes no rush for it lol 

hmmm okies something to get people thinking can anyone think of animals that have been domesticated by humans over the years 

cats & dogs obviously


----------



## Shell195

cattle 
goats
sheep 
horses 
poultry 
elephants
donkeys

I googled this LOL


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> cattle
> goats
> sheep
> horses
> poultry
> *elephants*
> donkeys


 
yeps someone has one of them in a hamster cage on the tv


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeps someone has one of them in a hamster cage on the tv


 
Nopes they were domesticated to use for moving logs etc:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Nopes they were domesticated to use for moving logs etc:lol2:


Hee hee i know lol 


oooo camels too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Is this for your course?


----------



## Emmaj

Nopes someone debating with me in the classified chat section stating not many animals have been domesticated by humans :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Oooooooo no i dint catch that but will deffo watch it


Last Wednesdays was gambian rats in Tanzania helping to locate land mines and tuberculosis. Haven't watched it yet, but got it recorded to watch.



Emmaj said:


> hmmm okies something to get people thinking can anyone think of animals that have been domesticated by humans over the years
> 
> cats & dogs obviously


You forgot

rabbits
rats
mice
and all the other little furry critters.

_[wanders off to try and think of some more]_ :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm so angry!! I've just spoken to my boss and this happened last weekend. I so wouldn't give the RSPCA a penny because of their practices.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...-poor-example-rspca-politics.html#post3458046


----------



## Shell195

Its disgusting:bash: Poor Deer


----------



## Shell195

Comes back to check prev posts in case Ive missed something but no

.....................................................................................................

..............................................................................................................................................................Nopes nothing knitted here:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from having my hairs cut off... I knew I'd need quite a bit cut, cuz it was damaged, but it feels so weird!! *lol* Just a bit of randomness to get the ball rolling


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Comes back to check prev posts in case Ive missed something but no
> 
> .....................................................................................................
> 
> ..............................................................................................................................................................Nopes nothing knitted here:whistling2:


:roll2MSL! Do you know since I got back I haven't even opened the blinking envelope yet!! I've been on here (of course, this is where I come first thing in the morning, even before breakfast and as soon as I come in the house after being out - but I'm not addicted! :whistling2: 

Then I've had a little quality time with my rats, who are still very shy and sitting on the shelf which hasn't been lowered yet cos they know I can't reach them - little tinkers :bash:

Then I've just sat for the last hour proof reading the schedule for our forthcoming show on the computer, which is to be sent out in a week's time, now I'm checking this again before I go downstairs to bring the washing in and make the tea. I will open my envelopes (cos I've got Rach's books from the swap too) as soon as I've had my tea and can sit and really look through them. :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Just got back from having my hairs cut off...


:gasp: "your hairs" - what??? All of them??? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... All of them  It'd be silly if the hair dresser only cut half of them, don't you agree?


----------



## feorag

Well you don't just have hair on yer head you know!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao* Any other hair I can take care of myself!


----------



## feorag

That's what I thought! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I wasnt nagging Eileen honest:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

Hehe Eileen, I watched that and the ferret vs electrician bit is really good.
I keep telling Graham I'm going to send one of his rats Ronald to be a hero rat.... he's not too impressed haha xxx


----------



## Amalthea

New hair:


----------



## Nat

Amalthea said:


> New hair:


that is gorgeous!!! x


----------



## Shell195

Wow, love the hair its gorgeous. What a pretty girl you are:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*blush* Fanx... It'll take some getting used to, cuz it really is a lot shorter. Should be quicker to do, though... And maybe it'll actually hold curl now!! *lol*

Might have some color put into it next month. We shall see


----------



## feorag

It's lovely - but how long was it before. I could never grow my hair that long - it just kinda stopped when it got about 5" from my neck, which is shorter than yours is now! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It was only about 5" off the top of my butt before... Needed doing, though. And it grows quick, so it'll be ok.


----------



## feorag

Lucky you. Mine grows quick until it gets to about 5" long and then it slows down. When it gets just past my shoulder, it stops!! Really p*sses me off that does!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I always have short hair as its so fine and straight:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

My friend's hair is like that Eileen!! She wants long hair like mine, but hers just stops growing.

I did the short hair thing once, Shell... Never again. I absolutely hated it! The longest point was about 2" the day I had it done.


----------



## Emmaj

okies peeps need ya help.........

my mate asked me if this was right an i dunno never had to use a cattery 


well the cheapest quote she has had is £11 per nite for her 2 cats 

do you think thats right ?


----------



## Shell195

Mine grows really fast but wont go past my shoulders and its so flat


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> okies peeps need ya help.........
> 
> my mate asked me if this was right an i dunno never had to use a cattery
> 
> 
> well the cheapest quote she has had is £11 per nite for her 2 cats
> 
> do you think thats right ?


 
Thats quite cheap actually


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thats quite cheap actually


 
really wow i thought thats was expensive :blush:


wont say why but i must be nice :blush:


----------



## Shell195

My friends cattery is very cheap but very nice and thats £11.50 per night the rest in our area vary up to £16 per night for 2 cats, Im not sure in your area though


----------



## feorag

I think that's about right too Emma! I haven't ever used a cattery myself, but I seem to think last time I looked into one which was about 8 years ago when Elise was coming up here for christmas and I need to find somewhere for Snicks & Kosta that our local cattery charged about £4.50 per cat per night, so £11 sounds pretty good, given inflation etc.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I think that's about right too Emma! I haven't ever used a cattery myself, but I seem to think last time I looked into one which was about 8 years ago when Elise was coming up here for christmas and I need to find somewhere for Snicks & Kosta that our local cattery charged about £4.50 per cat per night, so £11 sounds pretty good, given inflation etc.


 
WOW bloomin eck i dint think that was right :blush:


but in hearing that...............no i wont actually if you wanna know pm me


----------



## Amalthea

No idea... Never used a cattery...


----------



## feorag

By the way Shell I've looked through that pattern book tonight and I definitely think I'll practice on you. Cos most of them use circular needles or double pointed needles and the way I knit I just can't use them, cos I knit stabilising one needle under my arm and you can't do that with a circular needle or double pointed cos they're always shorter than normal needles.

So I'm gonna have to try and work out the way to do it with 2 needles before stitching up.

If you could give me Dennis's measurements - round his neck, from top of shoulder to loins, between the forelegs, from neck to top of shoulder under throat and his chest measurement I should be able to work something out.


----------



## elliottreed

Thought i'd pop by to show you the latest press i've had with the rescue. It's a bit embarrassing as I was extremely nervous and started talking a load of bollocks...

But there we go !

Bit of entertainment....

BBC - Shropshire - People - '09 Lives interactive calendar

if you go to May 13th, that's my interview *cringe* xxxx


----------



## Shell195

Cats that go into catteries are sooooooooo upset and some damn right nasty but at least they are safe


----------



## Emmaj

I have skunk porn in ma living room :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Will get a tape measure tomorrow Eileen so ya can practise then:notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Will get a tape measure tomorrow Eileen so ya can practise then:notworthy:


shell skunk ahems aint nowt to shout about fingers if that will do n need for a measure :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:Anythng that will give me an idea of their size, cos I've no idea how big they are and I _think_ they might be narrower at the front than at the back, but I've no idea!!

Thanks Shell, I would say that according to this book I would be knitting an XS dog,but just want to be sure.


----------



## freekygeeky

took a funny pic today. for ages scooby and tom where alseep together, and scooby somehow could breathe! lol..








and a cute pic of zingi! (he gets left out of photos!!)


----------



## Shell195

Nice photos Gina and as always beautiful cats:flrt::flrt:


Eileen Ive been so busy helping my son move stuff into his flat Ive not had time to measure dennis or even find the tape measure. Will sort this tomorrow after weve moved more of Daniels stuff
My knees have locked I have climbed so many stairs today:whip:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Nice photos Gina and as always beautiful cats:flrt::flrt:


hehe!! fankyou!


----------



## rc10andy

im having a problem with one of my cats! I have 2 a male and a female and one of them, that i think its the female thats the culprit is crapping under a cupboard that is next to the litter tray, we have never had a problem before and we clean the litter several times a day. Any ideas anyone has about this behaviour please let me know! Because its unacceptable in my home!


----------



## groovy chick

Great pics Gina  Well i am just home. I owe you BIG time Eileen  Thank you thank you thank you. Ive put a deposit down on the blue boy :flrt::flrt::flrt: I pick him up 4 weeks tomorrow. He is sooooo gorgeous :flrt:He got his first jab today and was a wee bit shy but he did have a little nap on my arm.His sister on the other hand never stopped once the whole 2 and a half hours we were there. She was very funny. Sorry Shell but i forgot the camera :bash: I so wish i had remembered it, they were just gorgeous. I met his mum, dad, gran and great gran aswell plus all Elisabeths other russians. I didnt want to come home.


----------



## freekygeeky

groovy chick said:


> Great pics Gina  russians. .


thank you!!
russian blue?!
ohhh you lucky thing.
minu looked liek one ish but wasnt and my they are stunning.


----------



## catflea

freekygeeky said:


> and a cute pic of zingi! (he gets left out of photos!!)


You better lock him up, I'm coming to steal him :lol2:








Thats our two...


----------



## freekygeeky

catflea said:


> You better lock him up, I'm coming to steal him :lol2:
> 
> Thats our two...



lol!
was so much cuter when he was a baby!! lol
hehe look at your two!


----------



## groovy chick

freekygeeky said:


> thank you!!
> russian blue?!
> ohhh you lucky thing.
> minu looked liek one ish but wasnt and my they are stunning.


 
Yep 
Minu was lovely, if you had been closer id seriously have taken her :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

rc10andy said:


> im having a problem with one of my cats! I have 2 a male and a female and one of them, that i think its the female thats the culprit is crapping under a cupboard that is next to the litter tray, we have never had a problem before and we clean the litter several times a day. Any ideas anyone has about this behaviour please let me know! Because its unacceptable in my home!


you only have one tray for 4 cats??
I'm not surprised that one is not wanting to use it. A timid cat may be too afraid to toilet where a more dominant cat has gone. Try getting another tray and putting it further away from the current one.
Don't forget to properly clean the area she has toiletted with a biological washing powder solution to properly get rid of the toilet smell or else she'll keep going back htere.


----------



## freekygeeky

groovy chick said:


> Yep
> Minu was lovely, if you had been closer id seriously have taken her :flrt:


hehe!
now i just have a cheeky son.. well 2 sons.. from her.. dam.. lol..


----------



## groovy chick

freekygeeky said:


> hehe!
> now i just have a cheeky son.. well 2 sons.. from her.. dam.. lol..


:lol2: awww but they are very cute :flrt:


----------



## catflea

The missus just told me he used to play with carrier bags.....

Dave is blummin awful for that! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

groovy chick said:


> :lol2: awww but they are very cute :flrt:


.. to look at yes... to live with.. hmmmm .. lol

scooby is lookign very manly today!! he is turnign in to a man!! aHH so quick!


----------



## freekygeeky

catflea said:


> The missus just told me he used to play with carrier bags.....
> 
> Dave is blummin awful for that! :whistling2:


he is obsessed with carryier bags, and now scooby is too. when we get one we have to let them pla for a bit, then take it away lol!


----------



## catflea

do they have to investigate the shopping? Lord knows Dave does. Suzy is a good girl mind....


----------



## freekygeeky

tom lieks to play with bin bags...










and boxes










zingi as a baby in a bagggggg








and older...









and one of minu for luck


----------



## Shell195

Mine just pee on carrier bags:whistling2:


rc10andy 
Try using a hooded cat tray and as Fenny said get more trays as timid cats dont do communal toilets


----------



## freekygeeky

catflea said:


> do they have to investigate the shopping? Lord knows Dave does. Suzy is a good girl mind....


oh yes of corse, and if anything is light enough, scoob will run off with it. lol


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Mine just pee on carrier bags:whistling2:



lol, scooby likes to lick carrier bags.. very odd very very odd cat.


----------



## hogboy

freekygeeky said:


> lol, scooby likes to lick carrier bags.. very odd very very odd cat.


 
Our Dan does exactly the same thing !!
He can't walk past a carrier bag/loo roll wrapper without giving it a lick ?


----------



## freekygeeky

hogboy said:


> Our Dan does exactly the same thing !!
> He can't walk past a carrier bag/loo roll wrapper without giving it a lick ?


lol along with legs.. he likes to lick legs! lol


----------



## hogboy

Peggy our mum from last summer, has a really nasty habit of chewing cables !!
So far she has destroyed...
4 computer mice
1 digital camera lead
1 wii cable
alarm clock power lead
1 brand new and unused 16m heat cable
2 ipod leads
And probably a few things we haven't discovered yet :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Our puds lick plastic bags, too!! And selotape!


----------



## catflea

freekygeeky said:


>


I Smell a LolCat......


Sooooooooooooooo Cute : victory:


----------



## feorag

rc10andy said:


> im having a problem with one of my cats! I have 2 a male and a female and one of them, that i think its the female thats the culprit is crapping under a cupboard that is next to the litter tray, we have never had a problem before and we clean the litter several times a day. Any ideas anyone has about this behaviour please let me know! Because its unacceptable in my home!


 Firstly, are they both neutered? If not, that'll probably be your problem. Also how old are they - are they still young? If they are neutered and still young then you probably have a hierarchy problem, which they might sort out. 

Middening is an extreme behaviour which is not normally done lightly by any cat (cats always bury their poo) to leave it out in the open where it can be seen is to send out a stronger message than spraying that this is a cat's territory. The cat that does this is very stressed, insecure and unhappy. You need to find out what has happened to make your cat so insecure.

To stop it you would do better to confine the cat to a very small room or a pen for at least a week to re-train it

Pam - he only has 2 cats - 1 male & 1 female, not 4. 


groovy chick said:


> Great pics Gina  Well i am just home. I owe you BIG time Eileen  Thank you thank you thank you. Ive put a deposit down on the blue boy :flrt::flrt::flrt: I pick him up 4 weeks tomorrow. He is sooooo gorgeous :flrt:He got his first jab today and was a wee bit shy but he did have a little nap on my arm.His sister on the other hand never stopped once the whole 2 and a half hours we were there. She was very funny. Sorry Shell but i forgot the camera :bash: I so wish i had remembered it, they were just gorgeous. I met his mum, dad, gran and great gran aswell plus all Elisabeths other russians. I didnt want to come home.


Oh Amanda - I'm so thrilled that you managed to get him! More than happy to be of help and I will await photographs once you've got some. 


freekygeeky said:


> he is obsessed with carryier bags, and now scooby is too. when we get one we have to let them pla for a bit, then take it away lol!





Shell195 said:


> Mine just pee on carrier bags:whistling2:


:lol2:Roscoe used to retrieve plastic carrier bags. I used to squeeze them into a strip and tie knot after knot until it was much smaller and throw them and he would retrieve them forever. Luna the Siamese just licks them and any one of the cats will pee on one if it is left on the floor or the table! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> lol, scooby likes to lick carrier bags.. very odd very very odd cat.


 
Purdy my Oriental Lilac tries to eat all things plastic


----------



## freekygeeky

arent cats crazy...
other things scooby tom zingi and ginger like...
well nick..

broad bens
bked beans
salt and vinegar crisps
plastic bags
polysterene
bottle tops
paper
hair
pasta
legs
toes
feet
noses
my dads head (thats scooby)
carbord
anthing going realy. lol


----------



## Titch1980

freekygeeky said:


> and boxes


i love this reminds me of Kizzy she will manage to fit herself inside any box no matter how small, she's crackers, lol
and shell mine pee all over plastic bags too


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Shell I have started Dennis's coat. The pattern book is called "Knits for Cats and Dogs", but all the coats seem to be for dogs and unless my Luna is very out of proportion hmm:Hmmm come to think of it she's not a good shape :whistling2 the XS dog (being teacup breeds like chis) would be too small so I would have to knit her an S size.

While we were out yesterday I went to a wool shop (not many around nowadays, so it was a good opportunity) - couldn't get a pattern, but bought some wool in shades of blue, cos of all mine being pastelly pinks and lilacs here. So, I basically decided to have a go myself, basing the jumper on ones in this book, but adapting them, cos I think dogs have a wider chest between their forelegs than cats, so I think I'll make the underside slightly narrower than the dog pattern says. I thought if I knit the top first and laid it on Luna I could guage better. Luna won't be as tall or maybe as long as Dennis, but he probs won't be as fat and I'm sure he'll have a skinnier neck. Anyway I decided that I'd make a start and if it doesn't fit properly, you can tell me where it doesn't fit properly and I can knit another and try to adjust it?


----------



## Shell195

Thats wonderful Eileen. I will get him measured later to give you a guideline as he must be about 6 months old now. I agree cats are narrower between the front legs than dogs and he does have a skinny neck


----------



## Titch1980

shouldnt be doing this but ah well, lol
today i am getting a free tank bigger than the one i already have and it has everything except the fish, so i will have an empty 2.5ft tank, which i would like to fill with meeces or something? ooooooh perhaps a snakey,lol. 
what do you think? or should i just freecycle it? lol
p.s. small things that cant ruin the house like this are ok, so im not breaking the rules


----------



## rc10andy

fenwoman said:


> you only have one tray for 4 cats??
> I'm not surprised that one is not wanting to use it. A timid cat may be too afraid to toilet where a more dominant cat has gone. Try getting another tray and putting it further away from the current one.
> Don't forget to properly clean the area she has toiletted with a biological washing powder solution to properly get rid of the toilet smell or else she'll keep going back htere.


No, i dont have 4 cats, i have 2. It must be the way i worded it, we used to have 2 trays down but they only ever used one! Ive put a new tray down now and that seems to have solved the problem so far!


----------



## Shell195

rc10andy said:


> No, i dont have 4 cats, i have 2. It must be the way i worded it, we used to have 2 trays down but they only ever used one! Ive put a new tray down now and that seems to have solved the problem so far!


 
Nowt like cats for causing stress:lol2:


----------



## sparky the skink

my cat likes to eat chocolate, some cheeses, yoghurt most types of crisps including pringles...:gasp: she is about 10 in human years a bit older and seems to be gettin hyper more now than she did when she was younger:lol2:


----------



## sparky the skink

my caT pulls posh faces and he seems to be gettin more hyper in old age:gasp:
will chase anything that looks round and eats nearly anythingdont know about drinks


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Thats wonderful Eileen. I will get him measured later to give you a guideline as he must be about 6 months old now. I agree cats are narrower between the front legs than dogs and he does have a skinny neck


 
Eileen I have pm`d the measurements to you:2thumb:


----------



## Johelian

Hi all,
I have never introduced my moggie Frazier - he is a DSH that we adopted from the RSPCA in January. He was actually meant to come home before Christmas, but unfortunately he got a cold the day we went to pick him up and had to stay in over the holidays. Frazier (formerly "Midnight") was found abandoned in a flat. Hes 3 years old and a total terror:




































He is the second cat that I have ever had; our first, Fred, was adopted from our neighbours, who did a lot of travelling and didnt think it was fair to drag him around with them as he loathed the car. Fred was 10 when we got him and Im told he had tipped over 20 when he died. We've been renting for the last 3 years and weren't allowed cats or dogs; but now that we have our own house I was able to take Fraze on.


----------



## Johelian

PS I thought my old cat was the only one that had a fascination with peeing on plastic bags!


----------



## Shell195

No LOL mine have an obsession for peeing on em.
Fraze is a stunner Black/white cats are so gorgeous. :flrt: I used to have 2 Mog and Cuddles sadly I lost both last year through chronic illness and old age


----------



## feorag

Thanks Shell. I've knit the back - now I've only got to work out how to change the pattern for the front, but now I've got the measurements between his forelegs that'll help work out what size to knit the underside.

God alone knows what it'll turn out like, but what the heck - if it's no good I can always try again.

Johelian, your cat is beautiful and I love the name!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thanks Shell. I've knit the back - now I've only got to work out how to change the pattern for the front, but now I've got the measurements between his forelegs that'll help work out what size to knit the underside.
> 
> God alone knows what it'll turn out like, but what the heck - if it's no good I can always try again.
> 
> Johelian, your cat is beautiful and I love the name!! :2thumb:


 
Glad I could be of some help. Ive no idea how to knit a cat/dog jumper. The one he has now is too short for him as he has grown but the underneath bit finishes shorter than the back I dont know if that helps at all. Hes so funny now when you get his jumper out to put on in the morning as he puts his legs into the leg holes. At bedtime he helps you take it off too Bless hes such a sweet boy:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey everyone, just thought I'd share a pic of my 2 Siamese cats, Zander & Clio, caught having a snooze on top of my Red-Footed tortoise tank! hehe


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous cats Colin I have a big soft spot for Siamese. I have 2 large vivs in the dining room and they always have cats asleep on top they just love the heat


----------



## feorag

Great photo!

Ours would do exactly the same when we had our fish tank. Then we converted it into a viv for the snake and they liked that even better.

Now I've got a double stacker and had it made with a sloping lid, so they can't get on comfortably any more. Once they relax and sleep they slide off, so they've stopped doing it!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Shell & Eileen! I had wanted Siamese for years but my mum used to say they looked evil. So when I left home, I made sure I could have a Siamese or two! hehe


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Shell & Eileen! I had wanted Siamese for years but my mum used to say they looked evil. So when I left home, I made sure I could have a Siamese or two! hehe


 
My mother was terrified of Siamese cats, as far as she was concerned they were evil baby killers.When I left home I ended up with 6 of them and had kids that all survived it was only then she realised how wonderful they were:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

My mum says they have evil eyes!


----------



## feorag

If your mum thinks Siamese look evil, take her to look at a good Burmese - now they do have an evil look! :lol2:

I actually have never thought a Siamese looked evil with those pretty blue eyes, whereas most Burmese do and so do some other breeds. Some Devons can look evil too (sorry Shell!)


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If your mum thinks Siamese look evil, take her to look at a good Burmese - now they do have an evil look! :lol2:
> 
> I actually have never thought a Siamese looked evil with those pretty blue eyes, whereas most Burmese do and so do some other breeds. Some Devons can look evil too (sorry Shell!)


I totally agree its the look they give you its pure evil:lol2:


----------



## MSL

Morning Stangers...how are we all today?


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Morning Stangers...how are we all today?


 
Morning lady :2thumb:


All good here : victory:

how about your end ?


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> Morning lady :2thumb:
> 
> 
> All good here : victory:
> 
> how about your end ?


Actually quite good.......things have been a bit rough, hubby was on the verge of leaving after 15 years, but I think we are coming out the other end.....I am increasing hours at work but we are going to get the back garden sorted with a pen and a run for the dogs so they will be less confined so I don't have to rehome them so all in all, good.......at the minute anyway....lol....
.havent looked back as I havent been on for ages, any gossip I need to catch up with?


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Actually quite good.......things have been a bit rough, hubby was on the verge of leaving after 15 years, but I think we are coming out the other end.....I am increasing hours at work but we are going to get the back garden sorted with a pen and a run for the dogs so they will be less confined so I don't have to rehome them so all in all, good.......at the minute anyway....lol....
> .havent looked back as I havent been on for ages, any gossip I need to catch up with?


 
I dunno lol i aint been about much really lol 


Ooooo thats fantastic news hun glad things are starting to look up a bit for you 

so glad your not having to rehome the poochies :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Actually quite good.......things have been a bit rough, hubby was on the verge of leaving after 15 years, but I think we are coming out the other end.....I am increasing hours at work but we are going to get the back garden sorted with a pen and a run for the dogs so they will be less confined so I don't have to rehome them so all in all, good.......at the minute anyway....lol....
> .havent looked back as I havent been on for ages, any gossip I need to catch up with?


 
Thats great news:2thumb: Not really sure you have missed anything much.
Oh yes poor Eileen(Feorag) lost one of her beautiful Somalis... very sad news


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Thats great news:2thumb: Not really sure you have missed anything much.
> Oh yes poor Eileen(Feorag) lost one of her beautiful Somalis... very sad news


Oh no, which one, I bet she is devastated.

If you see this Eileen, so sorry for your loss.


Really pleased about not having to rehome my doggies.......such a relief, the stress was unbelievable, what with everything els I had going on I was getting no sleep and most of it was not worrying about my marriage but worrying about my poochies....lol.....


----------



## feorag

Hi Penny and Emma - good to 'see' you on here.

Penny I'm so pleased you've managed to work something out with your husband and don't have to rehome your dogs. You must be so relieved!!

And Shell's right - I lost my handsome Roscoe a week ago last Friday. So sad! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/259639-rip-roscoe-aka-captain-catastrophe.html


----------



## Emmaj

*waves* helloooooo Eileen :flrt:

I can 100% see where your coming from Penny i would have been the same too hun :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Me too! Doesn't say much about us on here does it?? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

well i dont have a hubby or other half to worry about :lol2:

I have been single that long i dont think i could have anyone come into my life now and change all my routine :blush::lol2:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> *waves* helloooooo Eileen :flrt:
> 
> I can 100% see where your coming from Penny i would have been the same too hun :2thumb:


 
Its silly I suppose really . 
The way i see it is that I make my own decisions and know the consequences etc, poochies have to rely on me to make the decisions for them and i just couldnt face the prospect of the dogs going somewhere only to be passed on to someone unsuitable.
We have all seen it on here, people who you think are reliable and honest and then selll on or profiteer from a re-home. I was literally thinking about it all the time.....so yes a massive relief for me......actually quite pleased I am staying married too.........call me old fashioned but i didn't get married to get divorced!.lol.......

Odi, my bengalx is getting mahoosive...he is 2 now , when will he stop growing?


----------



## feorag

That's exactly the way that I see it too Penny! It's the responsibility that you take on with an animal. Of course you take on a responsibility when you marry someone, but they can go out and take care of themselves if things go wrong - your animals can't - that's the difference.

My understanding of the Bengal breed is that it reaches its maximum full adult size at about 2 years of age, so he's not got much more filling out to do - hopefully! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Its silly I suppose really .
> The way i see it is that I make my own decisions and know the consequences etc, poochies have to rely on me to make the decisions for them and i just couldnt face the prospect of the dogs going somewhere only to be passed on to someone unsuitable.
> We have all seen it on here, people who you think are reliable and honest and then selll on or profiteer from a re-home. I was literally thinking about it all the time.....so yes a massive relief for me......actually quite pleased I am staying married too.........call me old fashioned but i didn't get married to get divorced!.lol.......
> 
> Odi, my bengalx is getting mahoosive...he is 2 now , when will he stop growing?


 
Hun i 100% agree with you 

its so difficult when you have animals an children involved your like us you treat your animals like they are extended family and worry and care about them 

So yes woman its fantastic that they are all staying with their mum where they belong:flrt::flrt:


----------



## MSL

My understanding of the Bengal breed is that it reaches its maximum full adult size at about 2 years of age, so he's not got much more filling out to do - hopefully! :lol2:[/quote]

I hope so, I am getting woken up at 5 am every morning bt a very vocal Odi wanting his breakfast!....I can't seem to fll him up !


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> My understanding of the Bengal breed is that it reaches its maximum full adult size at about 2 years of age, so he's not got much more filling out to do - hopefully! :lol2:


I hope so, I am getting woken up at 5 am every morning bt a very vocal Odi wanting his breakfast!....I can't seem to fll him up ![/quote]


hee hee singing for his brekki bless him :flrt::lol2:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> I hope so, I am getting woken up at 5 am every morning bt a very vocal Odi wanting his breakfast!....I can't seem to fll him up !


 
hee hee singing for his brekki bless him :flrt::lol2:[/quote]
Emma, been meaning to ask, in your sig, the second sdog from the end, is that the little Mal pup you 'rescued'....how is he getting on, I may have missed the conclusion to the story, but I asssume you are keeping him...what happened....sorry if you are repeating it for the 100th time?


----------



## Emmaj

LOL nopes thats Qannik my grey an white husky when she was a pup 


Nuka has come on fantastically she is such a lil sweety now she still has her problems but she always will due to her neglect  

But she is thriving i have conqured her aggression so im happy 

I havent heard a peep from her previous owner 

But she is definately staying here for the rest of her life with me 

I have had advice from the RSPCA an lets put it this way he would loose a fight if he started one to get her back :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> LOL nopes thats Qannik my grey an white husky when she was a pup
> 
> 
> Nuka has come on fantastically she is such a lil sweety now she still has her problems but she always will due to her neglect
> 
> But she is thriving i have conqured her aggression so im happy
> 
> I havent heard a peep from her previous owner
> 
> But she is definately staying here for the rest of her life with me
> 
> I have had advice from the RSPCA an lets put it this way he would loose a fight if he started one to get her back :2thumb:


 
Thanks Emma, just wanted to make sure she was all ok and still with you in husky heaven....:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I would be more worried about my pets than OH too:whistling2: He could look after himself but they couldnt


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Thanks Emma, just wanted to make sure she was all ok and still with you in husky heaven....:2thumb::2thumb:


 
Yips she wont ever be going anywhere !!

She is understood now :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

HEY all : victory: We went to yorkshire for the weekend to see el's g and g, we had a great time even tho it was only a quick visit, Henry came out of hospital on saturday and we are going up to liverpool next weekend to see him! Hope you are all well! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That's great news that Henry is home, Emma - your brother must be so happy (and relieved). Lots of newborns have little hiccups in the beginning, but it's always a relief when they're allowed home!


----------



## freekygeeky

cats didnt go in today  going in tommorrow at 8 pick up at 2.
apparently there was a mix up reguarding my dads shifts..
hay ho so i will only be without them for half a day!! YAY


----------



## feorag

Well actually that sounds a whole lot better for them and for you! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Well actually that sounds a whole lot better for them and for you! :2thumb:



yup 

btw before i ask woodgreen and look like a fool...
do you recon its ok if / and i dont look stupid if...

i take their blanket with them (for smell) and that they stay togetehr?

they only just left woodgreen and i dont want them thinking they aer goign back, also.. if scoob is away from tom for a split second at home he goes in to panic, seriously terrified.


----------



## feorag

I don't see any reason why not. I doubt they will remember Wood Green, but I definitely think you need to tell the vet that you would prefer that they are kept together while recovering, because of Scooby suffering separation anxiety. Maybe it might be better if they do his op first and then he'll be 'sleeping it off' while they do Tom?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I don't see any reason why not. I doubt they will remember Wood Green, but I definitely think you need to tell the vet that you would prefer that they are kept together while recovering, because of Scooby suffering separation anxiety. Maybe it might be better if they do his op first and then he'll be 'sleeping it off' while they do Tom?



yea good point, thank you 
im just worried when they get out, tom (bless him) tries to get away from scooby and is so much better with climbign runing etc that scoob, he always tried to keep up *awww*


----------



## Shell195

Emma Im so glad the baby is now home where he belongs:2thumb:

Gina its worth asking about sharing a pen but some vets can be a bit funny. Im so glad they only have to stay a few hours


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Emma Im so glad the baby is now home where he belongs:2thumb:
> 
> Gina its worth asking about sharing a pen but some vets can be a bit funny. Im so glad they only have to stay a few hours



ok thank you.
thign is as soon as they get hoem they willbe togetrh anyway, and on the way homein a cage.. 
just dont want to stress scooby out any more than i need to


----------



## Shell195

Gina ask if they can stay in the same pen before the op at least as that way when they are split they will be to sleepy to notice when they arrive back in the kennel alone


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina ask if they can stay in the same pen before the op at least as that way when they are split they will be to sleepy to notice when they arrive back in the kennel alone



kk thanky


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

good luck with them Gina, I'm sure they'll be fine! :2thumb:

hee hee look at henry!


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> good luck with them Gina, I'm sure they'll be fine! :2thumb:



thank you 

and going to the vets on wednesday with lizards too .

Fun.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Gina ask if they can stay in the same pen before the op at least as that way when they are split they will be to sleepy to notice when they arrive back in the kennel alone


I've just read back my post and realise that I didn't explain what I meant quite clearly, which was that Gina should specifically ask that they weren't separated at all. I think I didn't explain it properly because what I was trying to get over regarding _after_ the op was that it might help if they did Scooby first and then he would be a bit 'doollally' while Tom was away being done and so not so likely to stress because he wasn't there.

Emma, Henry is quite delightful!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just read back my post and realise that I didn't explain what I meant quite clearly, which was that Gina should specifically ask that they weren't separated at all. I think I didn't explain it properly because what I was trying to get over regarding _after_ the op was that it might help if they did Scooby first and then he would be a bit 'doollally' while Tom was away being done and so not so likely to stress because he wasn't there.
> 
> Emma, Henry is quite delightful!


 

I understood what you meant:2thumb: Some vets are a bit funny over things like this. Our last vet wouldnt keep animals together as he said he couldnt make true observations if there was more than one animal per pen. I agree that if they do Scooby first he wont notice he is on his own when he comes back from his op as he will still be very groggy


Aaah Emma Henry is cute. I love the smell of new babies:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

cute baby!!

thank you for yoru help, ill keep you up dated tommorrow afternoon.


----------



## freekygeeky

not cats but still *VERY* exciting

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/263948-i-have-share-excitement-uroplatus.html


----------



## groovy chick

Fingers crossed for you Gina How longs incubation? Emma Henrys a gorgeous wee guy :2thumb:


----------



## Fixx

Is this the worlds ugliest cat?


----------



## freekygeeky

groovy chick said:


> Fingers crossed for you Gina How longs incubation? Emma Henrys a gorgeous wee guy :2thumb:


100+ days!


----------



## freekygeeky

Fixx said:


> Is this the worlds ugliest cat?



i wuv him!


----------



## Shell195

Hes gorgeous :flrt:a Sphynx with a mane



Gina Congratulations:2thumb: are they leaf tailed gex, if not what are they


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Hes gorgeous :flrt:a Sphynx with a mane
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Congratulations:2thumb: are they leaf tailed gex, if not what are they



hehe thankyou!!!

(he is lovly isnt he!)

yup uroplatus.aff.ebeanui.. very rare (in uk) leaftails!!! YAY


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> hehe thankyou!!!
> 
> (he is lovly isnt he!)
> 
> yup uroplatus.aff.ebeanui.. very rare (in uk) leaftails!!! YAY


Well done you.:no1: Make sure you keep us updated on the eggs progress on here as I dont often venture into the lizard section:2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed

hey guys, haven't been able to post properly in a few days as have had my hands literally full with about 40 rats! have been handwashing them all indiviually so it's been quite the task, as well as getting to know each of them individually...

in other news, mister and missy are now the best of friends, no sleeping together yet.... they're too young  haha... but they do curl up next to each other on my lap on the sofa, and play together like mad things

hope everyone is ok, love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Fixx said:


> Is this the worlds ugliest cat?


Not to me it isn't. I've seen ones with a full coat much uglier than that!! :lol2:

He's a Sphynx Lion - that's what he is.

Gina - great news about your gecko. I googled them and some of the photos of them with their mouths open, they look quite scary!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Well done you.:no1: Make sure you keep us updated on the eggs progress on here as I dont often venture into the lizard section:2thumb:


hehe will do!



feorag said:


> Not to me it isn't. I've seen ones with a full coat much uglier than that!! :lol2:
> 
> He's a Sphynx Lion - that's what he is.
> 
> Gina - great news about your gecko. I googled them and some of the photos of them with their mouths open, they look quite scary!!


he is prettyful!!

heehe i think your talking about fimbriatus  hehe

these are ours. only pair that we know of in the uk, undesribed species.

mallleee









femaleeeeeeeeee









hehe! they go from red to brown to greeeeeeen


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> hehe will do!
> 
> 
> 
> he is prettyful!!
> 
> heehe i think your talking about fimbriatus  hehe
> 
> these are ours. only pair that we know of in the uk, undesribed species.
> 
> mallleee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> femaleeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe! they go from red to brown to greeeeeeen


 
What strange looking critters they are:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, very strange looking.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> What strange looking critters they are:lol2:



:O you meany!

and for szie













and them mating a little while back, just amazing!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Gina they are sooooo beautiful :flrt:

That cat, eek!


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gina they are sooooo beautiful :flrt:
> 
> That cat, eek!


 
hehe!
you big woos!

btw

kittens went in today 

they weighed 3.45 and 3.75  is that ok? they are now around 6-7 months old.

they will sedate and wake them up together and leave them in the same cage, whoop


----------



## feorag

Morning all. That's great news about Scooby and Tom, Gina - it will just save them a little bit more stress as the anaesthetic will already stress their system and the less stress the better where cats are concerned.

So those geckos are only about 4" Gina? That's very tiny - are they fully grown?

Amanda! That cat is not "eeek" he's just very slightly 'eergghhh' :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> hehe will do!
> 
> 
> 
> he is prettyful!!
> 
> heehe i think your talking about fimbriatus  hehe
> 
> these are ours. only pair that we know of in the uk, undesribed species.
> 
> mallleee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> femaleeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe! they go from red to brown to greeeeeeen


OH MY GOD!!! :flrt: They're blooming gorgeous!!! Where did you get them from if they're only pair in UK? Hamm? Fingers, toes, hairs, and everything else crossed that the eggs do okay. They're absolutely fascinating to look at. I do love lizards, wish i had room for more (Oh anda job again would be nice :bash


----------



## feorag

Katie!!! Where've you been? Take it no job yet, for either you or Will? What's happening about you and your health situation?

I'm sitting here laughing to myself about Angus and Hamish. Toyah told me not to give them 'houses' or 'tubes' where they could hide until they settle down, so they have a hammock, but have decided they like to sleep on the top shelf, which is right beside me when I'm sitting here typing so I can talk to them constantly and tickle them through the bars etc.

They're still a bit nervous about actually coming to me, but I'm working on that with banana custard and all things delicious on a spoon to encourage them.

However, they've worked out, intelligent little critters that they are, that if they are on the top shelf, I just can't quite reach them to touch them, because of angling my arm under the door (which is the middle) and then over the edge of the shelf. Most of the time they are happy to sit and be stroked and walk onto my hand, but if something spooks them, they "adopt the position" and I can't reach them. :lol2: which reduces me to hysterics they look so funny!


----------



## Esarosa

Aw bless them, they are lovely. Not been online to much last few days been reading the Twilight saga books, then went back onto the Harry Potter series. Stephen King was comparing Stephenie Meyer's writing style with that of JK Rowling, so when I had finished the Twilight saga books I went onto the Harry Potter series. I have to confess as much as I loved the characters and storyline of the Twilight books, JK Rowling is a much better author. Reading the twilight books I was getting frustrated due to her use of the same words over and over again. But that makes 11 books since last Tuesday/Wednesday. My time online has been kept strictly to job searching. And no, still no luck for either of us yet. Going to start on the Eragon series tonight as Will is pestering me. I love the whole fantasy and escapism of these types of books. Can just pretend you don't have any real life worries for a change.

Went to the job centre again today to talk to an advisor. I was discussing doing volunteer work at the local sanctuary/kennels. The way the guy made it sound I can't do more than 16hours voluntary work, and even though I won't get paid I HAVE to declare it. As they figure if you can get voluntary work you should be able to get paid...I might have misunderstood but I'm not sure that I have. And if that is the case, it's ridiculous.

Health wise I feel drained all the time, feel like I haven't slept well in weeks, even though I've been getting to bed relatively early and sleeping longer than normal etc. Will's blaming stress. Still not hada referral date for the breast surgeon. So will give them until Wednesday then phone the doctors up and ask when I should expect to have a date confirmed.


----------



## feorag

My daughter does voluntary work with Mencap and it doesn't affect her benefit, but I can't remember her saying anything about declaring it.

Sorry nothing has been sorted out for you yet, but there is no doubt that stress can affect you physically and I can definitely attest to that! The amount of stress I've had over the last 5 years has definitely affected me physically as well as mentally. Although you question the chicken and egg effect. Does being depressed make you feel ill and weak, or does being ill and weak make you feel depressed?? Wish I had the answer!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Hello Katie I thought Id not seen you for a while. Lost in books sounds a great place to be.
Cari I keep meaning to say wow that was a big rat rescue How are you managing to house them all?:lol2:

Ive just had a mystery:devil: I went in the kitchen and on the floor covering 2 floor tiles was a lot of bright red blood (no urine).............. I have checked all the cats and cant see any with injuries or even bits of blood and also the dogs all look fine. It is only on the floor:devil: and a tiny bit in Mindys bed but not on any animals. No footprints nothing..........All the bitches are spayed so nothing in season. It wasnt there 10 minutes earlier. Now Im worried and puzzled any ideas????????????????????? All the animals are acting normally and none look sorry for themselves what could it be.


----------



## feorag

Ooh Shell, that sounds very worrying! I'm sure you've checked and double checked each and every animal in the house and I'm pretty sure you're the only person there, so I don't know what else you can do.

Unless there's an injury blood can only be coming out of a few orifices - could it have been sicked up???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh Shell, that sounds very worrying! I'm sure you've checked and double checked each and every animal in the house and I'm pretty sure you're the only person there, so I don't know what else you can do.
> 
> Unless there's an injury blood can only be coming out of a few orifices - could it have been sicked up???


 
It looked like fresh blood with a few small clots it didnt look sicked up but quite a lot of it

I have also done a mouth ear and bum check but can see no residue anywhere


----------



## feorag

Course that's not helped by animals being so clean and cleaning up after themselves. Any residue could have been cleaned up before you got there.

don't envy you the taks of working out who it belongs to, but let us know if you find anything. It's well weird. 

My sister-in-law once came home to find blood splashed all over her house, but not a mark on her GSD. It was only when a prisoner at the local prison said to her husband, who was a prison officer, that it was a very fierce dog they had, that they realised someone had broken in and the dog had got them!! They never locked their door, so hadn't realised!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Course that's not helped by animals being so clean and cleaning up after themselves. Any residue could have been cleaned up before you got there.
> 
> don't envy you the taks of working out who it belongs to, but let us know if you find anything. It's well weird.
> 
> My sister-in-law once came home to find blood splashed all over her house, but not a mark on her GSD. It was only when a prisoner at the local prison said to her husband, who was a prison officer, that it was a very fierce dog they had, that they realised someone had broken in and the dog had got them!! They never locked their door, so hadn't realised!:lol2:


 
Just realised I cant find Boo he is a cat that will escape once in a while. Ive hunted the house but no sign just had a quick look outside but nothing. Son and friend are now checking the woods etc. Hes not a cat that is easy to call as he is deaf. Very worrying, Im off to search the house agaain as he is very good at hiding:devil:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Morning all. That's great news about Scooby and Tom, Gina - it will just save them a little bit more stress as the anaesthetic will already stress their system and the less stress the better where cats are concerned.
> 
> So those geckos are only about 4" Gina? That's very tiny - are they fully grown?
> 
> Amanda! That cat is not "eeek" he's just very slightly 'eergghhh' :lol2:


thank you

yea they are only 3-4 ish inches, tiny!! and fully grown!!



Katiexx said:


> OH MY GOD!!! :flrt: They're blooming gorgeous!!! Where did you get them from if they're only pair in UK? Hamm? Fingers, toes, hairs, and everything else crossed that the eggs do okay. They're absolutely fascinating to look at. I do love lizards, wish i had room for more (Oh anda job again would be nice :bash


lmao!! hehe. we know some good contacts ; :






Just got back from picking them up 
scooby and tom.. hehe.. are now walking funny, and are all nacked down there, they have been shaved!!! ahhhhh lol
i had a good chat about scoobys specialness too so that was good


----------



## feorag

I've been off line for a couple of hours so just seen your last post Shell! Any news about Boo?? I'm worried in case he's your casualty and he's hiding up somewhere, or has come in and then gone back out again.

I do so hope you can find him.

Gina I'm pleased the boys are back safe and well! :2thumb: Even if they have got 'shaved areas' :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina I'm pleased the boys are back safe and well! :2thumb: Even if they have got 'shaved areas' :lol2:


hehe
they wont stop licking them sleves though! grrr

shell i hope you find him, i bet he is just hiding in your house!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell I hope you find Boo! Or whoever is bleeding, thats so worrying. 

Gina thats great news about the boys!


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Shell I hope you find Boo! Or whoever is bleeding, thats so worrying.
> 
> Gina thats great news about the boys!



thanky 


they look so funny, and are walkign aroudn with their legs open. hehe!
and the fact their whole bum area is shaved, makes them look like babooons! lol.

alsooo... vet suggest me getting a treat ball (liek tthe ones you get for horses..) does anyone know where i can get a small one, cat sized?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

treat ball? like a Kong? why did they shave them? Fidge wasn't shaved bless him, Fiddle had a bald patch on his neck tho when he came to us : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> treat ball? like a Kong? why did they shave them? Fidge wasn't shaved bless him, Fiddle had a bald patch on his neck tho when he came to us : victory:


maybe cos they are (for some unknown reason) have long hair towards teh back end of thweir body.. lol
no idea what a kong is........*looks it up*... a ha yea!!!...
i will have to raid the local pet shop see if they have them, im sure only horses had them!lol


----------



## groovy chick

Glad they are both ok Gina  Shell is Boo the white, deaf boy?? Have you found him yet??


----------



## freekygeeky

groovy chick said:


> Glad they are both ok Gina  Shell is Boo the white, deaf boy?? Have you found him yet??


thankn you


----------



## catflea

Just hought I would share some fun pics of the little man! :2thumb:









Contentedcat









hungrycat









Angrycat

Thnk he wanted the camera out of his face here...........

: victory:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Dave is a handsome boy!


----------



## catflea

Hes also graduated from being a window licker to a wall licker!

I caught him licking the outside wall this morning :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

catflea said:


> Hes also graduated from being a window licker to a wall licker!
> 
> I caught him licking the outside wall this morning :lol2:


What a weirdo :gasp: Wizz the jrt licks everything too.......WEIRDO ALERT!!!!


----------



## catflea

It'd be no fun if they were normal would it?


----------



## Shell195

Yes it is my white deaf boy thats missing, no sign at all :-| :sad:

He has no collar but is ID Chipped but it worries me he may be hiding somewhere, weve been searching all day. I really dont know how to confine this cat its like he is on springs and other than cover the whole garden in netting like a huge aviary Ive no idea. I originally took him in as his previous owner couldnt cope with him as she was elderley and he is hyperactive and he was going kennel mad in the sanctuary. I feel like I have let him down:whip:


----------



## Mush

Shell195 said:


> Yes it is my white deaf boy thats missing, no sign at all :-| :sad:
> 
> He has no collar but is ID Chipped but it worries me he may be hiding somewhere, weve been searching all day. I really dont know how to confine this cat its like he is on springs and other than cover the whole garden in netting like a huge aviary Ive no idea. I originally took him in as his previous owner couldnt cope with him as she was elderley and he is hyperactive and he was going kennel mad in the sanctuary. I feel like I have let him down:whip:



is he deaf at all?

my dad had a white deaf cat and he used to go missing loads, he would go into peoples garages and stuff and because he couldnt hear when they were going he would get trapped!

he was also a git for getting into peoples cars!

hope u find him


----------



## catflea

Don't worry shell. I'm sure he will be back soon. If he's a bit of an escape artist theres not a lot you can really do.

I'm sure he will back soon?


----------



## Shell195

Mush said:


> *is he deaf at all?*
> 
> my dad had a white deaf cat and he used to go missing loads, he would go into peoples garages and stuff and because he couldnt hear when they were going he would get trapped!
> 
> he was also a git for getting into peoples cars!
> 
> hope u find him


 
Totally deaf


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh shell its not your fault at all!!!


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Shell - I'm sorry to hear this. Do you think the blood was from him? I'm very concerned as, if he is missing, you're not able to check him to find out!

You mustn't blame yourself (I'm thinking kettle, pot, black here, though!) if he won't be confined, then there's little else you can do, but try to keep him safe, but you can't watch him 24/7.


----------



## ditta

shell you want us to pop over and help you look......im not busy tomorrow if you do hun


----------



## Shell195

Aah Ditta hun thats very sweet but we have looked all day plus the kids and neighbours. The problem is you cant shout him as hes deaf. Steve and Chris are out now with the torch. Tomorrow I will make some calls to everywhere but as he is chipped you would think we would have been contacted if he was taken to vets or rescues. I will put some posters locally and ads in shops and through doors. The weather is crap so it makes it even more worrying. He has gone missing for 24 hours before but I hadnt found blood then and Im still none the wiser where it came from. I can only presume its from Boo as hes the only one not accounted for so I havent been able to check him. We live near a dual carriage way which we keep walking along just in case. God Im so good at giving advice but when its your own its different


----------



## feorag

Of course it is Shell! We can distance ourselves from animals we don't know and offer great advice, but when it comes to animals we love, the heart takes over!

Fingers crossed for you and lots of positive vibes heading your way!


----------



## elliottreed

Shell I am so sorry to hear one of your kitties is missing.
Hope and love coming your way  !

The rats are all doing ok now thanks hun, some a little worried about but nothing I can't handle! hehe...

Have just found out one has cerebral palsy or possible an inner ear infection that was left untreated. she is to go on a course of antibiotics as the vets are unable to see via a... oh god what's it called.. the ear looky thingy majig.

siamese had a mass of matted/pooey/urinated on fur around her botty so she's been shaved and bathed poor soul. most of them were urine burnt but after a bath and suprisingly (a little sudocrem) they're much better.

Another has suspected liver failure, I don't know 100% it is yet, off to vets tomorrow at 4 pm. She's emaciated and can feel her ribs like a xylophone but if it was liver failure i think i'd be able to tell by her wee wee. But nothing seems unusual as of yet.... we'll see! a change of diet will help her for a start as there was too much seed in her previous. (gerbil food)

then we've got a rat who we've named Nelson, who has half a tail with a pretty serious infection on the tip, he's being treated and it's scabbing nicely.

and last but certainly not least we have a tiny double rex who we've named teeny who is severely underweight, she seems to be putting weight on but she won't keep still so have had to weigh her in the bonding pouch and every time i weigh the pouch alone it seems to change ! lol

so yeah busy busy busy

had shropshire star round today for a huge rehome appeal

then radio shropshire tomorrow

and bbc midlands today the day after, and central news next week

flamin knackered lol  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Aw.. good on you Cari for taking them poor critters.

They sound in a really sad state - so glad you've got them now.

I bet they turn out beautiful by the time you've finished! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Well Done Cari :2thumb:

Well weve just had a torched search party out Boo hunting but nothing:bash:


----------



## feorag

In an endeavour to cheer you up (just a little), Dennis' jumper is nearly finished. I made a v-neck on it and tried in on Luna to work out where to put the leg holes and then Harry cos he's got the biggest head to make sure it will go over the head cos I made quite a narrow neck.

Only got to pick up around the foreleg holes and knit a welt and it'll be finished.

God knows what it'll look like seeing as I almost made the pattern up myself, but I've made notes about how I knit it so that I can look at the bits I wish I'd done differently in case I knit another one! :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed

Eileen... thanks hun, and tell that to my poor hands....
4 hours of bathing, individually... scratch then soap suds in scratch cuts
ouch ouch ouch 

They look a lot more like pets now bless them
Still undergoing quarantine, but a lot of them have croaks and wheezes so they're due in the vet the day after, 4 rats in tomorrow, and then the 6 male rexes with croaks the day after.

i've had to squeeze these 4 in tomorrow as an urgent appointment because they really need attention and my poor vets were booked up  so i only dare take four the most serious tomorrow, else they'll have to escort me out of the building for taking up hours of their time.

the female with suspected cerebral palsy could actually also have got other forms of brain damage or even a trapped nerve, epilepsy, a lump in her ear or as i said before an ear infection.

all have the same symptoms and unfortunately i'll probably be no nearer the diagnosis tomorrow, as they'll want to try antibiotics to rule out it purely being an infection. but we'll see...
she's a lively little soul...

my tower cage from pet world direct arrives tomorrow so i'll be able to put all my boys into one cage and split the groups at the rescue quarter a bit more... with the boys old cages.

had an rspca inspector round the other day who had a look at the animals and the rescue as someone had apparently phoned in complaining one of the rescue rats had half a tail.................................

the chap said nothing at all to note, that my setup of animal cages as well as cage locations was excellent and where on earth did i fit in and how did i get to sleep (my answer being i rarely do!) enjoyed a cup of tea and a jammy dodger and told me he enjoyed the times he was called out to places that were absolutely not in the wrong, because he always filled his tea quota haha

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Girls have a quick look at this - it's lovely!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/265028-cat-bunny.html#post3484166


----------



## elliottreed

that is the most adorable thing ever Eileen! and aww shell i am so sorry  hoping and praying for you xxxxx


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> In an endeavour to cheer you up (just a little), Dennis' jumper is nearly finished. I made a v-neck on it and tried in on Luna to work out where to put the leg holes and then Harry cos he's got the biggest head to make sure it will go over the head cos I made quite a narrow neck.
> 
> Only got to pick up around the foreleg holes and knit a welt and it'll be finished.
> 
> God knows what it'll look like seeing as I almost made the pattern up myself, but I've made notes about how I knit it so that I can look at the bits I wish I'd done differently in case I knit another one! :lol2:


Thats wonderful Eileen Dennis is in bed with Steve so when I go up Ill tell him I bet hes well pleased his Auntie Eileen has nearly finished his jumper:2thumb:


----------



## catflea

Shell195 said:


> Thats wonderful Eileen Dennis is in bed with Steve so when I go up Ill tell him I bet hes well pleased his Auntie Eileen has nearly finished his jumper:2thumb:


I'm kinda glad I know the context of that comment...... :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

catflea said:


> I'm kinda glad I know the context of that comment...... :lol2:


 
That made me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Girls have a quick look at this - it's lovely!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/265028-cat-bunny.html#post3484166


 
That was adorable my Tiggs would have been like that she thought all babies needed mothering even the ones on the TV:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

*BOO IS HOME:2thumb:*

*1.30 a.m. and Boo has just arrived home with not even a scratch. Shall I kill him now:devil: or wait for this very hungry cat to finish eating:bash: Hes not even very wet so god knows where hes been*


----------



## elliottreed

Shell thank the lord, so glad he is safe and sound xxxxxxxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Kill him for making you worry so much!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Shell I can't tell you how pleased I was to see your post that Boo was home. It's bad enough to 'lose' a cat, but a deaf one that can't hear you searching for him is a nightmare!! And no injuries, so the puzzle of the blood is not solved. Hmmm...... a case for Poirot or Columbo - they seem to go for the 'odder' mysteries??



catflea said:


> I'm kinda glad I know the context of that comment...... :lol2:


You and me both! :lol2:

Here's a link to the local paper with the story about the deer I put the thread up about Morpeth deer rescue bid sparks controversy - Morpeth Herald. Of course there are factual errors (when are there not when the press is involved? Especially the bit about the inspector examining the deer, cos he hadn't a clue what he was doing, but thought you might be interested in reading the RSPCAs response.

While searching for this I discovered that the article on me with the squirrels was still on their website, so here (for my sins) is me and my squirrels. I didnt' realise how much I wrinkled my nose when I was really laughing until I saw this covering half the front page of the bloody magazine. How awful!!! By the way at the coffee morning on Saturday I saw the lady who did most of their care while they were penned and she says they're still coming back!! :2thumb:

Squirrels at the double... - Morpeth Herald


----------



## Shell195

Thanks for everyones concern about Boo:2thumb: Hes playing like a loony upstairs he slept all night in his bed exhausted. He was very dirty so god knows where he had been. Steves going to start extending the wire from an 18" overhang to 2ft to see if that will stop this cat with a death wish.
Ive just mopped up a few spots of blood but STILL cant find who or where its from. I think its a case for The X Files tbh:lol2:


Eileen I do exactly that when I laugh:lol2: something else to add to our parallel lives:whistling2:
That article about the RSPCA made me laugh they are so high n mighty arent they. The deer would have been released if it had recovered not turned into a pet idiots. They need telling the likes of Animal Aid manage to save quite a few of the deer they pick up whiich are then later released. All native species seem to be doomed when the RSPCA are involved.
I bet the Squirrels are all grown up now, its a good job you got them and not the RSPCA or they would have been killed


----------



## feorag

Do you know Shell, I thought that myself when my boss told me the inspector's attitude over the deer. It really did cause an outcry cos he wasn't for shifting - he was going to destroy that deer and he would have done if he hadn't had such a big audience objecting, I'm sure of that!

It was the high handed way that he said "wildlife doesn't survive in captivity" and when my boss pointed out that her and her husband had been doing wildlife rescue for over 17 years and it did, his answer was "well we've (yes _*we've*_!) been doing it for over 100 years and they don't!

So what has Les Stocker at St Tiggywinkles been doing for the past 25 years - oh yes, curing, rehabilitating and releasing wildlife - including deer! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

It makes you wonder why the RSPCA have a wildlife centre like Stapely Grange doesnt it. The woman who left it to them must be turning in her grave:devil:

STAPELY GRANGE WILDLIFE CENTRE

*How it all began*

Stapeley Grange is the former home of Mrs Cynthia Zur Nedden, a well-known local land owner who devoted her life to caring for sick animals and strays. She was famous for feeding local wild foxes, squirrels and garden birds. On her death in 1990 Stapeley Grange was bequeathed to the RSPCA to 'establish an animal home and refuge with a clinic'. Following extensive restoration, development and expansion of the Grange and many of the outbuildings, it was opened to patients in October 1994.

Stapeley Grange Wildlife Centre has been caring for wildlife casualties since it opened in 1994. The centre treats thousands of animals from north west England, the north Midlands and north Wales every year. Stapeley Grange complements the RSPCA's other wildlife centres at East Winch in Norfolk, West Hatch in Somerset and Mallydams Wood in East Sussex. Together, the wildlife centres fulfil the RSPCA's commitment to provide expert veterinary care and rehabilitation of wildlife casualties throughout England and Wales.

The RSPCA wildlife centres' main aim is to release animals back to the wild as soon as possible where it is hoped they will not only survive but also integrate with the natural population. To prepare them for release, human handling is kept at a minimum and animals are housed in conditions that are as natural as possible. Stapeley Grange has been built as a general wildlife hospital and is prepared for any emergency. The centre is open for admissions between 8am and 8pm every day of the year.

*Veterinary care*

*At Stapeley Grange Wildlife Centre we have:* 
trained and dedicated personnel with detailed knowledge and wide experience of wildlife care, rehabilitation, release and post-release monitoring 
the services of highly skilled veterinary surgeons with a wide range of experience in treating wildlife 
an X-ray unit and fully-equipped operating theatre - providing the best facilities for diagnosis and emergency treatment 
an extensive range of large pools, pens, waterfowl paddocks, a bat flight and various aviaries that provide the right conditions and space so that animals can recover fully before they are released 
a specially designed intensive care unit with cubicles of various sizes that can be individually controlled to provide the correct levels of heat, light and ventilation for each animal 
a separate special unit for cleaning oiled seabirds and waterfowl 
a Bryce Baker Tank to assess diving ability of rehabilitation seabirds 
food storage and preparation facilities to suit the diets of a wide range of wildlife.

*Specialist help includes:* technical support from the RSPCA wildlife department, based on over 25 years experience of wildlife treatment and rehabilitation in the UK and overseas 
contact with national agencies such as he British Trust for Ornithology, and badger and bat groups which help to monitor the progress of animals, post-release 
liaison and collaboration with universities and wildlife organisations worldwide - to keep the centre in touch with the latest developments in wildlife rehabilitation.

*Rehabilitation success and post-release monitoring*

The RSPCA recognises the need to assess the success of its wildlife rehabilitation programme. RSPCA wildlife centres are committed to developing a post-release monitoring strategy that will enable them to measure the success of veterinary treatment and rehabilitation techniques. At Stapeley Grange, post-release success will be measured using state-of-the-art techniques such as radio and satellite telemetry.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just emailed Wildlife Aid asking for their thoughts on the RSPCA policy with deer. Will put the reply on here when I hear back off them


----------



## fenwoman

I'm glad the little stinker is back too. At least with him being deaf you can swear at him and call him names without hurting his feelings. May I suggest a length of strong knicker elsatic tied to his tail. ? It's a little invention I am working on. You attach knicker elastic to cat's tail and fasten inside the cat flap. Cat has as much freedom as it wants until it makes a leap for the fence, and immediately the knicker elastic stretches, then snaps back, cat-a-pulting said cat, right back through the cat flap into the house.
The only real hitch I'm having with the design at present is the fact that I have to walk about with one hand holding my knickers up and it gets very embarrassing if I need both hands for instance to reach up to get something off the shelf at the supermarket. But apart from that, the design is almost faultless.

I'm actually going to call the design the 'cat-a-pult homing device' when I market it. What do you think?


----------



## feorag

And I'll be interested to hear what they have to say all right!


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I'm glad the little stinker is back too. At least with him being deaf you can swear at him and call him names without hurting his feelings. May I suggest a length of strong knicker elsatic tied to his tail. ? It's a little invention I am working on. You attach knicker elastic to cat's tail and fasten inside the cat flap. Cat has as much freedom as it wants until it makes a leap for the fence, and immediately the knicker elastic stretches, then snaps back, cat-a-pulting said cat, right back through the cat flap into the house.
> The only real hitch I'm having with the design at present is the fact that I have to walk about with one hand holding my knickers up and it gets very embarrassing if I need both hands for instance to reach up to get something off the shelf at the supermarket. But apart from that, the design is almost faultless.
> 
> I'm actually going to call the design the 'cat-a-pult homing device' when I market it. What do you think?


 
PMSL:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Me too - I've just read it cos we cross posted!


----------



## Shell195

You should write a book

INVENTIONS FROM THE FENS
or
FENNY`S BOOK OF STRANGE AND WONDERFUL INVENTIONS


You`d make a bomb:lol2:

ps Just dont wear any knickers then your problem will be solved:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

shell, so glad boo is home........ive been so worried all night........:flrt:



fennie.........you are the best inventor of invented things that i have ever had the pleasure to meet.........and ive met a few:whistling2:........keep up the great work woman


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Morning all. Shell I can't tell you how pleased I was to see your post that Boo was home. It's bad enough to 'lose' a cat, but a deaf one that can't hear you searching for him is a nightmare!! And no injuries, so the puzzle of the blood is not solved. Hmmm...... a case for Poirot or Columbo - they seem to go for the 'odder' mysteries??
> 
> You and me both! :lol2:
> 
> Here's a link to the local paper with the story about the deer I put the thread up about Morpeth deer rescue bid sparks controversy - Morpeth Herald. Of course there are factual errors (when are there not when the press is involved? Especially the bit about the inspector examining the deer, cos he hadn't a clue what he was doing, but thought you might be interested in reading the RSPCAs response.
> 
> While searching for this I discovered that the article on me with the squirrels was still on their website, so here (for my sins) is me and my squirrels. I didnt' realise how much I wrinkled my nose when I was really laughing until I saw this covering half the front page of the bloody magazine. How awful!!! By the way at the coffee morning on Saturday I saw the lady who did most of their care while they were penned and she says they're still coming back!! :2thumb:
> 
> Squirrels at the double... - Morpeth Herald



Aw that poor deer, what a :censor: the rspca person was to behave like that, although i must say i'm not surprised at all. 

And a squirrel called Fidget!!!! :2thumb: excellent name!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> You should write a book
> 
> INVENTIONS FROM THE FENS
> or
> FENNY`S BOOK OF STRANGE AND WONDERFUL INVENTIONS
> 
> 
> You`d make a bomb:lol2:
> 
> ps Just dont wear any knickers then your problem will be solved:whistling2:



the last part wouldn't be so much of a problem if I didn't live in the fens. It's renowned for being windy around here and I don't want to look at a picture of my place on google earth and see my 'whizzy' in all it's glory for all to see.:blush:
But you might be right about my inventions book. My mind sometimes jangles with all the wonderful things I think of, which will be a boon to mankind.


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> And a squirrel called Fidget!!!! :2thumb: excellent name!


 well I'm not all that sure on that one. In one of my very old cookbooks, there is a recipe for 'fidget pie' :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Aw that poor deer, what a :censor: the rspca person was to behave like that, although i must say i'm not surprised at all.
> 
> And a squirrel called Fidget!!!! :2thumb: excellent name!


Well I called him Fidget cos he was a proper fidget breeches and never stopped rushing around! Jake was called Jake after the Rolf Harris song "Jake the peg" cos he had a broken leg when we got him.


----------



## feorag

Don't know where everyone is tonight!

Emma, did you remember to watch Hero Animals about the husky?


----------



## Shell195

I keep looking in but its soooo quiet:blush: Been having major cuddles with Dennis he really is a sweetie :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Been doing the exact same thing with Louis, Shell!! *lol* My furry snuggle bunny!


----------



## catflea

Thought I'd get some more of Suzy. You had Dave, now for t'other one! :2thumb:


----------



## spanner

*http://www.khanate-persians.co.uk/*

Hi All!

I have been keeping cats of one persuasion or another nearly all of my life

This is my little Gang ! khanate-persians.co.uk and you
are all welcome to visit and if by any chance you like what you find !
you might even like to leave a comment or two in the Guest Book ! I am
at present having a new Website built for me khanateexotics which will
incorparate My cat family, My Anphibian, and my Orchid collections, So
thanks for looking and 


Best Regards David.


----------



## Shell195

Hi David and welcome. Wait until Feorag(Eileen) sees your flat faces she is not a fan and keeps taking the mickey out of my rescue Persian Bailey.:bash: I love Exotics they are so cute but without the big coat of Persians that causes so many problems for so many people


----------



## Shell195

catflea shes gorgeous :flrt:but are you sure its not Dave???? they look so similar :mf_dribble:


Ive just been and sorted out the cats ready for bed. Elmo,Purdy,Bailey and Dennis have all been shut in our room and weve been having playtime with the feather stick and fish wand. They have such different hunting techniques I wonder if its a breed thing. Purdy(Oriental) bum wiggles,stalks then pounces. Elmo jumps, grabs and rips. Bailey swipes and holds on and Dennis well he has his own ballet going on he is so agile and can easily jump 4 ft some times landing on my head if Im sitting on the bed he then grabs and carries off to then let go and watch for movement. Has anyone else noticed different approaches to toy hunting?


----------



## catflea

Shell195 said:


> catflea shes gorgeous :flrt:but are you sure its not Dave???? they look so similar :mf_dribble:


They have colour coded collars :whistling2:

Mush occaisionally likes to swap em over to try and confuse me though :bash:

She is much more elegant than Dave, and tends to be less of a fuss monkey.

Oh yeah, call me Dan.....


----------



## freekygeeky

Hello 
hope everyone is ok?
Scobby still isnt his self, i hope he gets better soon. Tom is back to his normal self.

Btw are their weights ok now? they used to be (when i got them) s little too small beacuse of what hapeed before i got them

they are now. 3.45 3.75 at 6-7 months.


----------



## Mush

catflea said:


> They have colour coded collars :whistling2:
> 
> Mush occaisionally likes to swap em over to try and confuse me though :bash:
> 
> She is much more elegant than Dave, and tends to be less of a fuss monkey.
> 
> Oh yeah, call me Dan.....



he also is known as sh*tbag too!!!

The cats are gorgeous though, and its worse now little dave is the same size as suzy now!!!

Suzy loves talking though, she often tells me about her day


----------



## Shell195

Mush said:


> *he also is known as sh*tbag too!!!*
> 
> The cats are gorgeous though, and its worse now little dave is the same size as suzy now!!!
> 
> Suzy loves talking though, she often tells me about her day


 
:lol2: I love this description, poor Dan:whistling2:
. Gorgeous cats :flrt: I love Black cats I have 4 at the minute Inky, Inca,Tia and Fudge


----------



## freekygeeky

Just recieved these two if you want more info, i can give you her address (web site)

*Fagin and Tinkerbell (Studley, Devon)*
*
*
*Reason for Rehome*
*Due to personal and financial circumstances, the owners have to move home and are unable to take the cats with them.*

*The Cats*
*Fagin** is a handsome Red Tabby pure bred Maine **** male. He is 5 years old, fully vaccinated and neutered. He is the more timid of the two, but affectionate and friendly when he gets to know you.*

*Tinkerbell** is a Silver Tabby with White female and sister to Fagin. She is also 5 years old, fully vaccinated and spayed. She is more outgoing than her brother, very affectionate and mischievous. *

*Neither cat enjoys being groomed but both are lap cats and playful. They are in good health. They are also micro-chipped and pedigree papers available for transfer to the new owner.*

*New Home*
*Fagin and Tinkerbell are looking for a rural home together, where they can enjoy access to the outside safely away from roads. They are sociable with dogs and other cats and are also used to being around children.*










*Tyson (Gillingham, Dorset)

Tyson is a 14 year old Black male Maine ****. His owners are having to move house by 13 March 09 due to personal and financial circumstances and are unable to take Tyson with them.

Tyson is neutered but not vaccinated. As a kitten he had cat flu, but has had no problems since and is currently in good health. He tolerates other cats and dogs but really comes out of himself and is more social when he is alone. 

Tyson is described as a gentle boy, who likes to come to you for affection. He loves to sit in the sun and loves bread! He has a dry food diet.

He will tolerate grooming but will let you know when he’s had enough. 

Tyson is looking for a quiet home, without young children where he can enjoy safe outdoor access and where he is the only pet. 

**
*


----------



## Mush

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I love this description, poor Dan:whistling2:
> . Gorgeous cats :flrt: I love Black cats I have 4 at the minute Inky, Inca,Tia and Fudge



hes used to it so dont pity him:lol2:

black cats rock!!! im sure if dan got his own way hed have more kittys but i think 2 is plenty for us!!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hi David and welcome. Wait until Feorag(Eileen) sees your flat faces she is not a fan and keeps taking the mickey out of my rescue Persian Bailey.:bash: I love Exotics they are so cute but without the big coat of Persians that causes so many problems for so many people


I'm here! Welcome Dave and Shell is right I do tend to keep taking the mickey out of Bailey. To each his own as I say and I have always preferred animals with long noses, so Persians and Exotics are not _quite_ my cup of tea! A friend of mine in Edinburgh bred exotics a few years ago and I did rather form an attachment to a red tabby boy while I was there looking after them all during his holidays.

[but not enough to want to bring him home! :lol2:]

Catflea - Suzy is gorgeous! : victory:

Shell I have just been PMSL at Luna. I've finished the jumper (so pm me your address so that I can get it off in the post to you). 

I tried it on her tonight and it did something to her legs :lol2: They just seemed to stop working!! :lol2: I could have sworn she'd been on the drink!! So definitely no jumpers for her or she'll spend her days lying around like a beached whale!:lol2:


It was so funny I took a little mpeg, which I'm busy loading onto photobucket. I'll post the link later.

Anyway, this is the finished item - what do you think?










And being modelled by a legless cat.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen that looks wonderful:2thumb: When I first put a Jumper on Dennis he did exactly the same thing, he was swaying and collapsing:lol2: You have a pm

:notworthy: Tee Hee Lunas face is a picture just as well looks cant kill


----------



## Amalthea

Isn't that why it's fun to put clothes on cats? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Isn't that why it's fun to put clothes on cats? :whistling2:


 

Dennis now waits to have his jumper on and helps put his legs in the holes. He is really quite funny but as soon as its taken off at bedtime he gives himself a good wash:flrt:

Just noticed when I was playing with Elmo before his ruff is coming back and his tail fur is getting longer and thicker. He moulted it out ages ago and its taken ages to grow back.


----------



## Emmaj

PEEK.....A.....BOOOooooo:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Emma, did you see my post asking if you saw the programme tonight about the husky and the bear?? And where have you been???

Shell, great news about Elmo's fur. Hope it all comes back in again, although he's got that a bit round the wrong way hasn't he? It'll soon be time to moult the winter coat for the summer! :lol2:

Drunken Luna!!


----------



## Emmaj

I didnt catch it nopes  will have to see if i can get it somewhere or replay 


I have been a busy bunny 

i am now a qualified 1st aider oooooooooo lol 

i started my moving on course on tues an its fantastic being out in the world again hee hee 

love my animals to bits but its nice to have a bit of time out now an then lol 

they are helping me get back into part time work 

they are arranging to interviews for me for some places that have come up that the line of work interests me so fingers crossed :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Eileen!!! I actually snorted then! Chester used to wear his clothes with dignity... Kallie one the other hand... Doesn't.  Lou doesn't seem to care one way or the other. Not found anything small enough for Bindi yet *giggles*


----------



## feorag

I thought it was one of the funniest things I'd ever seen her do. She was sitting on Barry's knee when I put it on and then I went upstairs to get the camera and when I came back she was rigid on his knee, wouldn't move. So he put her on the floor and she just literally fell over. I wondered whether I should start a thread.

"Warning, wearing jumpers can paralyse your cat" :lol2:

Well if Shell approves of it when it arrives I'll be knitting a few more and some dog coats hopefully.

Emma - that sounds really interesting. Good luck with the interviews! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I thought it was one of the funniest things I'd ever seen her do. She was sitting on Barry's knee when I put it on and then I went upstairs to get the camera and when I came back she was rigid on his knee, wouldn't move. So he put her on the floor and she just literally fell over. I wondered whether I should start a thread.
> 
> "Warning, wearing jumpers can paralyse your cat" :lol2:
> 
> Well if Shell approves of it when it arrives I'll be knitting a few more and some dog coats hopefully.
> 
> Emma - that sounds really interesting. Good luck with the interviews! :2thumb:


 
LOL dont forget my black an white skunk coat too hee hee 


yeah its going fab im loving it was the best choice i made deciding to go on this course :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

That video made me LOL I bet she was thinking..........a lady like me only ever wears PINK. Bless her:flrt:


Hello Emma long time no see:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That video made me LOL I think she was thinking a......... lady like me only ever wears PINK. Bless her:flrt:
> 
> 
> Hello Emma long time no see:whistling2:


 
LOL i know well hey soon i wont be a jobless animal hoarder lol :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Glad to read Boo is back safe and sound. Any more luck on finding out where the blood is coming from?

Bless Luna in that video:flrt:

Emma good luck with the job hunting, i'm applying everywhere and have yet to even get a call back for an interview. Will's in the same boat. You get the 'your job application has been received' emails. The deadline for applicants closes and yet you never hear back. Can't believe how easy it used to be to get a job, feels like a different lifetime lol.


----------



## Shell195

At last the blood mystery is solved: victory:. Karla my GSD has a dry nose(vet told me the name but cant remember it) which had split quite high up so it wasnt really visible.I only noticed when she sat and dripped blood on the floor. She is now on Zinc tablets and zinc/castor oil cream applied to her nose so that should be the end of it. I hate mysteries especially where the animals are involved so that is a worry off my mind


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> At last the blood mystery is solved: victory:. Karla my GSD has a dry nose(vet told me the name but cant remember it) which had split quite high up so it wasnt really visible.I only noticed when she sat and dripped blood on the floor. She is now on Zinc tablets and zinc/castor oil cream applied to her nose so that should be the end of it. I hate mysteries especially where the animals are involved so that is a worry off my mind



Oh bless her! Cust used to get a very dry nose, and when he ate some emulsion he had a light blue nose for a while till it all came off.....

Luna looks so funny that's cheered me up!


----------



## feorag

Phew! That's good news Shell. I must admit I was worried, cos like you I don't like mysteries that involve a possible injury to one of my animals that I can't find! Don't like that at all.

Glad it was only something fairly superficial that can be sorted quite easily anyway!

Been quiet on here today - I've been out childminding so for once it took me less then 5 minutes to catch up. What's going on???


----------



## groovy chick

:lol2: I love the video Eileen. The jumper looks great, i love the colour 

Phew that must be a weight off your mind Shell.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just got back from the vets with Jasper. He went for a check up on the tiny corneal ulcer that is left after his original eye problem. Well Iain (vet) puts anesthetic drops in his eye and rubs with a cotton bud to roughen the surface to aid healing, then he gets out a scalpel blade and tries to scrape the surface.By this time Im looking the other way and Jasper is flinching. Erm Iain I say hes jumping, hes fine says Iain he eye is numbe. Erm no Iain hes flinching.....................Iain says we need him in to knock him out so we can peel the ulcer as the edges are loose. Apparantly Jaspers problem is a dog one(typical) and it makes the cells not knit tightly together so in order to help it heal they have to peel maybe once or twice. Poor lad. Anyway hes booked in for next Thursday when Elmo goes for his check up on his bladder. I have to continue with the eye drops until then. Happy Days:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

2 more..
5 in a couple of days, crazy!

such a shame most need in door or alone house holds.

_Below are the details of 2 cats available for adoption. If you are interested in offering a new home to Vegas and Memphis please contact me by Sunday 8 March 2009._

*Vegas and Memphis (Grangemouth,Scotland)*
_ (Photos attached)_

*NB. These cats were bought as a present and there are no pedigree papers available. Without proof of pedigree I have to assume that they may not be pure bred.*

*Reason for Rehome*
The owner has recently moved to small 1 bed flat. Vegas and Memphis have always been indoor cats but since the move have a very restricted space and are beginning to bicker with each other. They are normally very close and appear to be unhappy with their lack of space.

*The Cats*
*Vegas* is a 6 year old Silver Tabby with White neutered male. He is placid, friendly and loves affection and likes to sit beside you. He is healthy and playful.

*Memphis* is also 6 years old and is a Blue Tabby spayed female. She is a “people” cat, very affectionate, cheeky and loves to sit on your lap. The vet has detected a slight heart murmur but she doesn’t require medication and has never shown any signs of developing a heart problem. She is also healthy and playful.

The owner is making arrangements for both cats to be vaccinated before any rehome takes place.

*New Home*
Vegas and Memphis need a new home together, either as indoor cats in a large house or a safe outdoor home in a rural area, away from roads.


----------



## feorag

Poor Jasper, Shell. He seems to be having such a probem with that corneal ulcer. I hope it can be sorted for good eventually!

Amanda - thanks for the comments about the jumper!

I agree Gina - crazy! See what happens when a breed gets so popular and can be sold for a little more than the usual pedigree cat price?


----------



## Titch1980

should it be left alone?
im not sure what to do on this one, 
at Craigs work there is a feral cat that sits and watches him work while he drives the diggers, 
she lives on the recycling plant, anyway craig has seen her slowly get fatter, and so thinks she may be pregnant, im worried for her, but not sure what to do?
should i ring cats protection, rspca etc or try and catch her using my cat carrier and some smelly fish?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I agree Gina - crazy! See what happens when a breed gets so popular and can be sold for a little more than the usual pedigree cat price?


its crazy, these are such stunning stunning cats too 
want one.. or two or thre... hehe!! *must resist*


----------



## Shell195

Rach ring Cats Protection we either used to trap ferals and keep them somewhere quiet until the kittens were 6 weeks of age then spay and release Mum back providing there was a feeder or keep a close watch and the minute the kittens came out the nest(5/6 weeks) we would catch and tame them and trap, spay and release Mum. If neither of these things happen then she will continue to reproduce until a large colony is produced. Also check if there are any feral rescues in your area


----------



## Titch1980

thanks shell will do that tomorrow


----------



## fenwoman

tonight I baited the trap to attempt to cat the feral orange tom cat with cauliflower ears
I've named him 'bruiser' or 'Brucie'
I think he wants to make friends as he's spending lots of time just across the road watching the place, or on my footpath with the other cats
he runs if I go within 20 feet of him but is spending more and more time near the cottage so I'm sure he wants to make friends. Whether he'll feel the same if I trap him, have his balls off and have him wormed, deflead and treated for any problems, is another matter.


----------



## feorag

But it'll be worth it, whether he forgives you or not!

However, I'm sure a bit of tasty bribery will work wonders and he'll eventually forget the heinous crime you committed on him! :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

it'll be like Bertie all over again. Loads of hisses and snarls, biting and scratching me and all my cats upset for weeks on end <sigh>


----------



## fenwoman

Plus I bet I wake up and find that fat fool Bertie in the trap cos I baited it with sardines....his one weakness.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen this is one for you 
Anyone with pedigree cat knowledge...


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> tonight I baited the trap to attempt to cat the feral orange tom cat with cauliflower ears
> I've named him 'bruiser' or 'Brucie'
> I think he wants to make friends as he's spending lots of time just across the road watching the place, or on my footpath with the other cats
> he runs if I go within 20 feet of him but is spending more and more time near the cottage so I'm sure he wants to make friends. Whether he'll feel the same if I trap him, have his balls off and have him wormed, deflead and treated for any problems, is another matter.


 
He must have heard what a good Mumsy you are, so now you will have a whole colony of ferals watching you one by one


----------



## Amalthea

They'll be telling all their friends, Pam


----------



## feorag

I've responded to that thread Shell, thanks. If she only took the pedigrees she can get copies from the breeder.

Toyah bought her first Somali from a woman in Glasgow who bought her female from me, Anne had a lot of domestic problems and never supplied Toyah with the pedigree, so Toyah contacted me and I did her pedigree for her because I knew the stud boys pedigree, got his reg no. from his owner and had all the other information on the queen's side. Pedigrees are the easy bit - the problem is if she took the registration certificates as well.

Well I'm off to meet my friend this morning for a wee shopping trip, then to visit her baby grandson.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. I knew about the Pedigrees I just thought you may know about registration papers as I dont:Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2: Have a good day shopping Eileen and enjoy the time with your grandson:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yes. Either way he's going to have to contact GCCF because if he breeds any kittens they'll have to be registered in joint names and the application forms signed by both of them, unless he transfers the cats into his sole name first!


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> They'll be telling all their friends, Pam


 Well I don't mind. All are welcome here:welcome::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I think critters tend to know who is a critter person and where they're welcome and safe. I'm not exactly sure how, but I do believe they do.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I think critters tend to know who is a critter person and where they're welcome and safe. I'm not exactly sure how, but I do believe they do.


 
Totally agree, we have young visiting cat, it manages to get in the garden and stares in the window but sneaks off if you call it. It comes to play with Bailey and Boo. If the kitchen window is open it comes and curls up on the worktop. I say it as Im not sure of the sex. I will maybe get a trap and check sex and neuter. I dont mind if we get a lodger at all. Tis a young Black/white :flrt: that doesnt belong to any nearby neighbours


----------



## Amalthea

It seems even wildlife tends to find houses that are inhabited by critter loving people. We've got a cat who visits regularly named Harry (he lives at the house at the very end of our row... which is quite a ways, really) and he'll happily walk into the kitchen if the window is open. He's lovely. The first time I saw him, he was in our back yard and I thought Louis had gotten out somehow and I panicked (I only got a glimpse of him to begin with)...


----------



## Shell195

Tis very quiet on here again:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Tis very quiet on here again:whistling2:


 
*HELLO SHELL*
*TIS QUIET IN HERE TONIGHT:lol2:*


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> *HELLO SHELL*
> *TIS QUIET IN HERE TONIGHT:lol2:*


 
*HI DITTA HUN ITS NOT NOW:lol2:*


----------



## ditta

hows boo doing after his escapade?


----------



## freekygeeky

i took scooby and tom outside today .. not togetehr.
and scooby was so scared!! he was laying close to the floor, and crawling like an army man.. and his back legs were shaking so bad.. i dont think he is cut out for the outside..
on the other hand tom went crazy and ran around like a looney, nearly on to the road.. he has no road sense yet.  i did try to take him around on a lead like i did zingi but he had none of it, and played dead.. very odd...

anyway... that was my day


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hows boo doing after his escapade?


 
Boo is fine no ill effects at all:lol2: Naughty cat:bash: How are the furry friends doing?? especially Dom:flrt: Your baby Buns must be huge now:flrt: Not seen Cat on here for a while is she ok??


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i took scooby and tom outside today .. not togetehr.
> and scooby was so scared!! he was laying close to the floor, and crawling like an army man.. and his back legs were shaking so bad.. i dont think he is cut out for the outside..
> on the other hand tom went crazy and ran around like a looney, nearly on to the road.. he has no road sense yet.  i did try to take him around on a lead like i did zingi but he had none of it, and played dead.. very odd...
> 
> anyway... that was my day


Give him time hun, if he was mine Id be glad he want to stay indoors:flrt:


----------



## ditta

yup all furries very well thanks shell, dom is really comin g out of his shell...shell hehe see wat i said lol, coming out of his shell she........oh never mind:lol2:


cat is fine shes just stepping back a little from here as shes getting fed up with it all:lol2:

bunnies are huge and will soon be leaving us.......so sad.....but happy they all have great homes lined up:flrt:


i had a dream bout that bloody dogs home last night....woke up sweating......its all that reminis oh i cant spell that......thinking about it yesterday:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Give him time hun, if he was mine Id be glad he want to stay indoors:flrt:



Snap. Though I imagine it would be tricky keeping housecats and outdoors cats in the same house. Always the risk of the wrong one getting out?

If we get another cat...(it's on the back burner due to trying to find work :bash it's definitely going to be an indoor cat. At least for the forseeable future. I can't imagine how people juggle outdoors and indoors cats tbh. I'm sure they manage it, but Will's forgetful enough as it is..

For example I went out with Lady on a massive walk this morning. Left him to sort the lizard and tortoises out before he went to a friends. I got back about 4 hours after he had gone out..fridge door wide open..not even closed too! :bash: Wasn't in the least bit impressed.


----------



## Shell195

:bash:



ditta said:


> yup all furries very well thanks shell, dom is really comin g out of his shell...shell hehe see wat i said lol, coming out of his shell she........oh never mind
> 
> Very funny Ha Ha
> 
> 
> cat is fine shes just stepping back a little from here as shes getting fed up with it all:lol2:
> 
> Who flippin isnt, its not that often I venture out of here as its sooooooo nasty out there we used to have a laugh but not anymore, its not allowed
> 
> 
> bunnies are huge and will soon be leaving us.......so sad.....but happy they all have great homes lined up:flrt:
> Bet youll misse em though ?
> 
> 
> i had a dream bout that bloody dogs home last night....woke up sweating......its all that reminis oh i cant spell that......thinking about it yesterday:lol2:


Not surprised horrid place:whip:



Katiexx said:


> Snap. Though I imagine it would be tricky keeping housecats and outdoors cats in the same house. Always the risk of the wrong one getting out?
> 
> If we get another cat...(it's on the back burner due to trying to find work :bash it's definitely going to be an indoor cat. At least for the forseeable future. I can't imagine how people juggle outdoors and indoors cats tbh. I'm sure they manage it, but Will's forgetful enough as it is..
> 
> For example I went out with Lady on a massive walk this morning. Left him to sort the lizard and tortoises out before he went to a friends. I got back about 4 hours after he had gone out..fridge door wide open..not even closed too! :bash: Wasn't in the least bit impressed.


Its a man thing:lol2:


----------



## ditta

yer know shell not wanting to cause a row or owt but i was always told its rude to write in red:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Well his friend now thinks i'm a psychopath. I've gone from being the 'Cool girlfriend' out of his mates partners to a nutter all in the space of one phone conversation. I thought it was quite impressive personally. Apparantly he could hear the expletives sat across the room.:blush:

How hard is it to close the damn door though I mean come on. He'd left the milk out of the fridge, so that wasn't even attempted to put back in. Just sheer laziness. Luckily he had locked Libby loo out of the kitchen.. I suspect we would have had a very fat cat on chicken otherwise:bash:




ditta said:


> yer know shell not wanting to cause a row or owt but i was always told its rude to write in red:whistling2:


I always feel like i'm in trouble when I see red writing. 'See me after class'.:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> yer know shell not wanting to cause a row or owt but i was always told its rude to write in red:whistling2:


 
Well I feel really rude tonight so thats fine:lol2: or maybe I should swear, throw insults, dig up the past and post it all on here......Im sure thats the way certain people do it:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Tis very quiet on here again:whistling2:


that's cos I've been out all day spending money I can't afford on things I don't need! :lol2: Then I came home and had a quick pop-in - very quiet so went downstairs, made tea and have been watching telly!


ditta said:


> cat is fine shes just stepping back a little from here as shes getting fed up with it all:lol2:
> 
> i had a dream bout that bloody dogs home last night....woke up sweating......its all that reminis oh i cant spell that......thinking about it yesterday:lol2:


Sorry to hear Cat's getting fed up on here - such a shame!

And sorry all the talk about the dog's home brought on nightmares about that dogs home - poor you!


Katiexx said:


> I always feel like i'm in trouble when I see red writing. 'See me after class'.:whistling2:


:lol2:

On the subject of this forum and unnecessary nastiness, I see the thread about the puppy with the skitters has been locked!! :roll:

Well as there doesn't appear to be much going on here, I'm going back downstairs cos NCIS starts soon and I must have my weekly drool over Mark Harmon.

Incidentially I've just read in next week's TV Paper that Grissom is leaving CSI . I'm gutted!


----------



## Shell195

Katie make sure tonight you sleep on the edge of the bed as far away as possible and flinch if he touches you......................works everytime:lol2: You obviously weren`t a good girl in school:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I do that too!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Katie make sure tonight you sleep on the edge of the bed as far away as possible and flinch if he touches you......................works everytime:lol2: You obviously weren`t a good girl in school:whistling2:



I was a model pupil actually. So the odd time I saw red writing I panicked! :blush:


Eileen I read about grissom leaving a few months back, wasn't happy. All the original cast seems to have left/been killed off. They're bringing Laurence Fishbourne in to replace him (morpheus in The Matrix). Not sure it will work, but I'm hopeful as I love CSI.


----------



## ditta

new series of criminal minds for me at 9pm: victory:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> I was a model pupil actually. So the odd time I saw red writing I panicked! :blush:
> 
> 
> Eileen I read about grissom leaving a few months back, wasn't happy. All the original cast seems to have left/been killed off. They're bringing Laurence Fishbourne in to replace him (morpheus in The Matrix). Not sure it will work, but I'm hopeful as I love CSI.


Were you _really_ a model pupil! Wow, I'm impressed! I was taken into the headmistresses study in first year at senior school and accused of having a teenage gang - no idea WTF that came from, cos it certainly wasn't true, but I would never describe myself as a model pupil - more a renegade pupil!! :lol2:

The original CSI has always been my favourite, although I enjoy them all and I love Gris, so I'll still watch it, but I can't imagine that Fishbourne will fill his place, somehow.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Were you _really_ a model pupil! Wow, I'm impressed! I was taken into the headmistresses study in first year at senior school and accused of having a teenage gang - no idea WTF that came from, cos it certainly wasn't true, but I would never describe myself as a model pupil - more a renegade pupil!! :lol2:
> 
> The original CSI has always been my favourite, although I enjoy them all and I love Gris, so I'll still watch it, but I can't imagine that Fishbourne will fill his place, somehow.



Yes until year 11. The time were I should have been focussing, I decided to be a pain in the :censor:. My dad is a saint to be honest.

Not sure if I updated but got my letter through from the hospital. I'm booked in to see the breast surgeon/specialist on the 31st of March at 2pm ish.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Give him time hun, if he was mine Id be glad he want to stay indoors:flrt:


me too 



Katiexx said:


> Snap. Though I imagine it would be tricky keeping housecats and outdoors cats in the same house. Always the risk of the wrong one getting out?
> 
> If we get another cat...(it's on the back burner due to trying to find work :bash it's definitely going to be an indoor cat. At least for the forseeable future. I can't imagine how people juggle outdoors and indoors cats tbh. I'm sure they manage it, but Will's forgetful enough as it is..
> 
> For example I went out with Lady on a massive walk this morning. Left him to sort the lizard and tortoises out before he went to a friends. I got back about 4 hours after he had gone out..fridge door wide open..not even closed too! :bash: Wasn't in the least bit impressed.


i woudl love indoor cats, or a overall fenced garden.
but we dont have fences roudn our garden. and we have two out door cats, so it woudl be very hard. the doors are all open during the summer too, all of them, so that would be very difficult.
ginger spends all winter inside, aall summer outside, they can come and go as they pleaase, huopfully he likes indoors more than ourdoors !


----------



## Shell195

I learnt at school to how to be tough or be a victim of bullying:devil: I had a wonderful partner in crime until I was 15 then she moved away.Two weeks ago she got in touch with me on Friends reunited (Id been hunting for years for her but she never used her maiden name.) Weve been talking about our school days:whistling2: and shes coming over to meet me at Easter:flrt: She lives in Durham now


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Not sure if I updated but got my letter through from the hospital. I'm booked in to see the breast surgeon/specialist on the 31st of March at 2pm ish.


That's good news Katie - I'm sure it'll be nothing, but it's better to get it checked out.

What do you think about the new woman who they've brought in to replace Warwick - I'm not struck on her! I've been speaking to Jo (MrFluff) on our fatties thread on the Scottish Forum cos she's a Gris fan and she doesn't like her at all!

Shell that's great getting back in touch with your old schoolfriend after all this time!


----------



## groovy chick

Morning everyone

Well i had a crap night last night. My mum got taken into hospital. She hasnt been well since Monday night, so yesterday we tried to get a doctor out, as per usual know-one would come so my dad had to take her to emergency doctor who sent her straight to hospital  She has high blood pressure, a virus and is dehydrated. Weve been trying all morning to call and see how she is but know one is answering :bash::bash: So i will be going to visit her this afternoon. God i hate hospitals. They really give me the creeps. If all that wasnt bad enough it was a year since i lost my gran aswell.


----------



## Shell195

groovy chick said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Well i had a crap night last night. My mum got taken into hospital. She hasnt been well since Monday night, so yesterday we tried to get a doctor out, as per usual know-one would come so my dad had to take her to emergency doctor who sent her straight to hospital  She has high blood pressure, a virus and is dehydrated. Weve been trying all morning to call and see how she is but know one is answering :bash::bash: So i will be going to visit her this afternoon. God i hate hospitals. They really give me the creeps. If all that wasnt bad enough it was a year since i lost my gran aswell.


 
Hi Hun sorry to hear about your Mum, hopefully she will be on the mend now. I hate hospitals too but were would we be without them.


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear about your mum Amanda and me three as far as hating hospitals, but sadly as Shell points out they are a necessary evil.

I hope you can get through to find out how she is, just to put your mind at rest before you can go in this afternoon to visit her.

What's everyone else up to today? We're off in a minute to Ikea to see if we can find a suitable bathroom cabinet. I have a lovely free standing set of 4 drawers which is decorated with all sorts of nature items on the drawer fronts and which I painted pink to match the bathroom - I love it but the cats keep peeing on it and of course wood retains the smell! :roll:

Barry has already cut off the base and put a new one on, but they still won't leave it alone, so I'm thinking about doing away with it and having a wall mounted thing, if I can find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, hospitals... Since I was diagnosed with diabetes, I have a true fear of them. They did a lot of things to me that were pretty horrible when I was in and out and although I don't clearly remember everything, my subconsious does. A couple years ago, after yet another high blood pressure reading while I was there, they said they wanted to do a 24 hour monitor thingy (which was horrible I might add) cuz my BP was always high. I told them it was only high when I was there... They wouldn't listen. But I proved them right.

Today I am supposed to be going to EmmaJ's to drop something off... Will let her elaborate. Then I gottan pick up a couple tanks later. Fun fun


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh, hospitals... Since I was diagnosed with diabetes, I have a true fear of them. They did a lot of things to me that were pretty horrible when I was in and out and although I don't clearly remember everything, my subconsious does. A couple years ago, after yet another high blood pressure reading while I was there, they said they wanted to do a 24 hour monitor thingy (which was horrible I might add) cuz my BP was always high. I told them it was only high when I was there... They wouldn't listen. But I proved them right.
> 
> Today I am supposed to be going to EmmaJ's to drop something off... Will let her elaborate. Then I gottan pick up a couple tanks later. Fun fun


Ooooh give Emma a hug from me:flrt: I will get to see her one day ....
Have a good day hun and drive safely:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

A message for Eileen:-

Dear Auntie Eileen
Today I recieved my fab new jumper its a bit big but Mum says Aunties do this and I will grow into it soon.It is very cosy and warm and Mum says when the camera is charged she will be taking photos of me ............again. Right Im off to do some more menacing
Lots of Love and many Thanks
Dennis xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So sorry to hear about your mum Amanda and me three as far as hating hospitals, but sadly as Shell points out they are a necessary evil.
> 
> I hope you can get through to find out how she is, just to put your mind at rest before you can go in this afternoon to visit her.
> 
> What's everyone else up to today? We're off in a minute to Ikea to see if we can find a suitable bathroom cabinet. I have a lovely free standing set of 4 drawers which is decorated with all sorts of nature items on the drawer fronts and which I painted pink to match the bathroom - *I love it* *but the cats keep peeing on it and of course wood retains the smell!* :roll:
> 
> *Barry has already cut off the base and put a new one on, but they still won't leave it alone, so I'm thinking about doing away with it and having a wall mounted thing, if I can find what I'm looking for.*




That could have been me talking:lol2: We have a wooden bedroom set and they keep peeing on the bottom drawers of the wardrobe and chest of drawers. It doesnt matter what we do they still keep going back to it:bash: Im so glad we dont havve a carpet in our bedroom as it drips down onto the floor. Lovely creatures arent they:whistling2:


----------



## groovy chick

Thanks for the kind words guys. Well my dad got them at 11.20 and they said my mum was coming home they were just waiting on her prescription. So we jumped in the car drove straight there and we were still sitting at 2.00 waiting for the pills. So we arranged that my dad would go later and pick them up. He phoned at 4.15 to make sure they were ready and got tell they weren't :bash::bash: Thank god we left at 2 they have just phoned to say they are ready so hes away to get them. So hopefully she will be feeling better soon.

I hope you got what you needed at Ikea Eileen. I remember when we got our own place, i made a list for everything and i had great plans to get it all in one day, we came home with 3 dish towels :lol2:
I cant wait to see Dennis in his new jumper Shell. I bet he looks really cute :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Rhat could have been me talking:lol2: We have a wooden bedroom set and they keep peeing on the bottom drawers of the wardrobe and chest of drawers. It doesnt matter what we do they still keep going back to it:bash: Im so glad we dont havve a carpet in our bedroom as it drips down onto the floor. Lovely creatures arent they:whistling2:


The so are! We're on our second set of bedside cabinets! Mine is the one that suffers. What we've done is Barry went out and bought some large sheets of acrylic, then he made it into trays and glued a lip around the outside edges. All our litter trays sit on one of these to catch the drips off the ones who spray against it. Then there's a narrow one on the floor along the front of my chest of drawers with another one on its side against the drawers so that when they pee against it, instead of it running down the drawers (or even _into_ the drawers!) it runs down the acrylic sheet and into the tray which I can then carry to the bathroom and wash out whenever necessary. Like I said it's damage limitation! :lol2:

Please apologise to Dennis cos his jumper ended up too big - was it too big around or too big in length, cos or course I started it before you gave me his measurements and decided to myself that if I knitted another one I would make the top bit narrower. Also because I changed the pattern to make the neck narrower, I should have started decreasing sooner so the back ended up longer than I intended too. It was an experimental endeavour.


groovy chick said:


> I hope you got what you needed at Ikea Eileen. I remember when we got our own place, i made a list for everything and i had great plans to get it all in one day, we came home with 3 dish towels :lol2:


Bit like us then. I saw a cabinet I would have bought, but Barry was basically farting about and somehow we never got it. I find it very frustrating shopping with him! I'm a great shopper, I spend ages shopping, but I do it like I do everything at 100mph. If I'm looking for a gift for someone, I can go in a shop and scan the shelves and know in a very short time if there's nothing suitable and then I'm for getting out to the next shop. Barry on the other hand wanders about, looks deeply at everything and keeps coming back to me suggesting stuff (bless!) that I've already decided I don't want and I'm standing getting very frustrating cos I'm ready to move on and he's holding me back! :lol2:

Good news about your mum though Amanda. Hope she's home safe and sound by now and none the worse for her ordeal.


----------



## jackyboy

God Amanda hope you mum gets better soon 

this is the last thing yun need:sad::grouphug:


----------



## groovy chick

jackyboy said:


> God Amanda hope you mum gets better soon
> 
> this is the last thing yun need:sad::grouphug:


Thanks Jack. She is the worst patient ever :lol2:

I like shopping aslong as im by myself, when Waynes there he drives me nuts :lol2:

Got any pics yet Shell??


----------



## Shell195

Hi all will post pice of Dennis and his jumper tomorrow when I get back from the sanctuary its been hectic here today with people coming and going so Ive not had chance.(I tried this morning but the camera was flat then things got busy LOL)


----------



## jackyboy

groovy chick said:


> Thanks Jack. She is the worst patient ever :lol2:
> 
> I like shopping aslong as im by myself, when Waynes there he drives me nuts :lol2:
> 
> Got any pics yet Shell??


i can imagine lol


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> I like shopping aslong as im by myself, when Waynes there he drives me nuts :lol2:


 Phrew!! Glad I'm not the only one - was wondering if I'm just uncharitable or impatient with people!

Someone sent me this tonight YouTube - never underestimate an old gal and I thought OMG there's hope for me yet!! :lol2:

.


----------



## elliottreed

Evening all, absolutely gutted, didn't get to Crufts today, really unwell. Had my ticket and programme voucher at the ready and just couldn't do it. Huge headache and mobility was really hard, off to hospital again next week one with a neuro, one with ENT, and one with a pshycologist. Brilliant! 

Hope everyone's ok, have got really antisocial on the forum these days, don't know what's up with me, need a good sleep I think 

xxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Oh Cari, I'm so sorry that you didn't get to Crufts - I know you were so looking forward to it.

Next week sounds mega exciting - *NOT!!* Hope everything goes OK.

You're not the only one who is 'cooling off' from here at the moment, but don't go away altogether, or just keep popping in on this thread, cos we is all sociable nice people on here!! : victory:


----------



## elliottreed

Gosh I know Eileen, certainly not the week I had planned. 3 letters from the Worcestershire NHS branch came through my door, didn't realise they'd ALL be appointments. Ugh...

Oh well, things have to be done. Have written a list tonight of goals i'd like to achieve in life and these are on the list of operations and medically things I need to do/have done, so hopefully they can be done and written off.

Along with learning to drive and doing some volunteer dog walking to get out of the house and help me become an RFUK "thinny"!! xxx


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Oh, hospitals... Since I was diagnosed with diabetes, I have a true fear of them. They did a lot of things to me that were pretty horrible when I was in and out and although I don't clearly remember everything, my subconsious does. A couple years ago, after yet another high blood pressure reading while I was there, they said they wanted to do a 24 hour monitor thingy (which was horrible I might add) cuz my BP was always high. I told them it was only high when I was there... They wouldn't listen. But I proved them right.
> 
> Today I am supposed to be going to EmmaJ's to drop something off... Will let her elaborate. Then I gottan pick up a couple tanks later. Fun fun


Hee hee an what a giggle you had at havoc the mad stomping hand standing skunk :lol2:

He really dosnt like me on all fours :blush: does her :lol2::lol2:

They have settled in fab jen an have made themselves well an truely at home bless em 

claimed lews bed as their pad too hee hee


----------



## Amalthea

Havoc really was entertaining last night, Emma!! What a doofus!! *lol* Glad the little'uns have settled in well


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Well Cari, you make sure you achieve those goals and if the bitching on this forum gets too much - all your fattie friends are on the same thread on Scottish Reptile forum where you are most welcome to join us for fat chat like you did before!

So Emma, you are going to enlighten us at what critters Jen was bringing to your house and which have claimed Lew's bed as their 'pad', aren't you?


----------



## groovy chick

What do you get Emma???


----------



## daikenkai

I can now chat in this thread! YAY! Ive got my name down with a breeder for a male Maine **** kitten. 
Ive always wanted one and im so horribly excited! teehee


----------



## elliottreed

thanks eileen! means a great deal to me. not ashamed of the weight i am just don't like it. i've found a really good website that does clothes in my size for my sort of style so it's not all bad.

i was beginning to dress like a granny  not that grannies aren't cool! but i felt everything i had to wear was worthy of being a bin bag if you get what i mean... a large tent etc...
xxxxxx


----------



## Flutterbye

*Diarrhea Advice Please...*

Hi ladies,

I'd really appreciate some advice,

My Ragdoll girly, Sugar has diarrhea...

I've checked for blood, there is none.

She seems fine in herself, wanting to play with the other two etc

I'm keeping her seperate in a pen, with just water for now.

She's fully vaccinated etc

I've done a bit of reading up and i'm thinking it may be a hair ball causing this as admittedly i don't groom her as i thought you only needed to groom persians etc whose hair can become matted although i know know you should actually groom semi long hairds and long haireds! :whip:. She grooms herself alot, pretty much every night before bed and during the day. I've read that you should buy grass to help with the passage of the hair ball.

I'm curious as to your thoughts and experiences etc on this whether anyone knows anything that may help etc

Before it's mentioned, if this persists or worsens in anyway i'll be taking her to the vets but if it is something minor such as a tummy upset or hairball etc i'd rather try and treat it and see if she improves over the next few days.

thankyou 
kim


----------



## feorag

Hi Kim! If she hasn't been sick at any stage I would tend to doubt it is a hairball. Hairballs tend to get stuck 'higher up' first and cause the cat to puke. It could of course have managed to get through the digestive system and past the 'point of no return' and so has only one exit route through the bowel. 

A small amount of Katalax every day (which you buy on line as it isn't a POM through companies like Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices.) can usually help to shift a hairball.

I take it you haven't changed her diet or given her a treat she's never had before. A common cause of diarrhoea in cats is cats licking out unfinished breakfast cereal milk - a know a lot of people who've been caught out by that one - "no I've never given my cat milk and it hasn't had anything unusual to eat! Oh yes, now you come to mention it he did lick out the cereal bowl yesterday and this morning"

I would only give her water today and see if it clears up naturally, otherwise I would have her to the vet tomorrow, if she was my cat.


----------



## Flutterbye

Thankyou

I've just blitzed her pen making sure every inch is disinfected just settling her back in now with just water. She seems fine and alert in herself which is a good sign. I'll keep a close eye on her though.

It's nice and quiet in here she won't be disturbed, i'll check her litter box later to see how her stool is looking......lovely job:lol2:

Thanks again

Kim


----------



## Shell195

Evening all:2thumb: Stayed late at the sanctuary today to help move chickens and cockerels so not been in that long. My hands are only just thawing out now its flipping freezing that wind


Oooh Daikenkai who are you get your Mainecoon kitten off? What colour is he?

Cari never be ashamed of who you are, when I was younger I had no self confidence but now I dont give a damn:lol2:

Flutterbye I hope Sugar feels better soon. Our vets werre saying there are loads of tummy bugs around at the minute


----------



## elliottreed

Thanks Shell, sometimes I think, who cares, i'm big and beautiful, then someone makes a comment even a slight comment that was unintentional and I get so upset and depressed and feel like a huge ball.. i used to be really skinny and quite hot (if i do say so myself!)

now i'm just.... fat.

but! my clothes will be here this week so i'll definitely do some modelling in front of the camera and you can let me know whether it hides the podge or not ! haha xxxx


----------



## Emmaj

Okies well sorry aint been on much had alot going on an loads of shite too 


But my new arrivals were my ickle bubbas Merlin an Max the kittys 


I stayed with jess on getting max my lil long haired kitty and she needed a home for his brother too who i have called merlin he is black an white 


I aint put picks up yet because they have an eye infection which is of no fault of jess 

so as soon as their eyes are better i will put up pics of them 

they are soooooooo tiny an cuteeeeeeee:flrt:


----------



## elliottreed

Awww emma, congrats on your new arrivals! Kitty power !! hope the two are ok and we await pics  :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

elliottreed said:


> Awww emma, congrats on your new arrivals! Kitty power !! hope the two are ok and we await pics  :flrt:


Cari they are amazing sooooooooo sweet lol 

an the skunks have met their match haha they dont seem to like they kittys an stay well clear of them even havoc though sayin that he does think he is a dog LOL

But today they have all been fine together an the dogs just think Oh no not more skunks :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening all:2thumb: Stayed late at the sanctuary today to help move chickens and cockerels so not been in that long. My hands are only just thawing out now its flipping freezing that wind


I did notice your absence - mainly cos this thread has been so quiet all day! :whistling2: figured you must be at the sanctuary.



Shell195 said:


> Oooh Daikenkai who are you get your Mainecoon kitten off? What colour is he?


I missed that last post cos it was a the bottom of a page and Cari posted after it! Yes, please who are you getting it from and what colour is it? I _need_ to know too!



Shell195 said:


> Cari never be ashamed of who you are, when I was younger I had no self confidence but now I dont give a damn:lol2:


Yay! Another thing in common Shell! : victory: I was the same - it's amazing what age does for a person I think. When I was young, even in a crowd I would never be the one to walk into the pub first - I'd always be sneaking in at the back. Now I walk into a pub on my own buy a drink and sit down to wait for whoever I've arranged to meet. And I *never* got up to dance until the dance floor was full and I could hide in the middle - now I don't give a flying f*&*!! :lol2:

Yes Cari - you put the new clothes on and tell yourself you look great. By the way you haven't mentioned it, but how did your weekend away go?

Emma - great about the kitties and patiently awaiting photographs, but worried about the loads of shite???


----------



## Shell195

I promise will do Dennis pics tomorrow. When I came back in tonight he threw himself at me for kisses and cuddles with lots of neck sucking. Ive accused them all of ignoring him all day, poor Dennis needs his cuddles. Hes actually been a right loony tonight charging round and shoulder jumping onto anyone who might be stood still.:lol2: Im sure as he grows so do his ears he really has got enormous lugs he has also got a fully furred tail which looks rather odd attached to a naked body:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I did notice your absence - mainly cos this thread has been so quiet all day! :whistling2: figured you must be at the sanctuary.
> 
> I missed that last post cos it was a the bottom of a page and Cari posted after it! Yes, please who are you getting it from and what colour is it? I _need_ to know too!
> 
> Yay! Another thing in common Shell! : victory: I was the same - it's amazing what age does for a person I think. When I was young, even in a crowd I would never be the one to walk into the pub first - I'd always be sneaking in at the back. Now I walk into a pub on my own buy a drink and sit down to wait for whoever I've arranged to meet. And I *never* got up to dance until the dance floor was full and I could hide in the middle - now I don't give a flying f*&*!! :lol2:
> 
> Yes Cari - you put the new clothes on and tell yourself you look great. By the way you haven't mentioned it, but how did your weekend away go?
> 
> Emma - great about the kitties and patiently awaiting photographs, but worried about the loads of shite???


 
I kinda did a daft thing..............hence the loads of shite  

cos im a muppet an i was drunkered an peed off so i got evil biatch emma out


----------



## Shell195

Oooh what ya done Em


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Oooh what ya done Em


 
well i have had lews dad go on at me about goin private on payments csa that is for last few weeks...............

an lew has kept askin about his dad alot over last couple of weeks 


so fri nite i was at my mates with lew an i dont often leave my house...............but hey ho he was textin me askin me if i heard from csa yet about the breakdown.............i text back sayin no so he left his demands...............so me having a few beers in me flipped an called him an pretty much laid into him told him what i thought of him an his biatch and what a yeah he was......................

he recorded the call ..................

so now he is threatening to report me to social services an take me down.....................

even though he told his son on the phone on fri............he dosnt want him he never wanted him an never will 

so whats he gonna gain other than try have my son put in care who i have loved nurtured an brought up from birth an doated on 

He is a feckin barstool :devil:


----------



## Shell195

It is illegal to tape a call without the person knowing and all you were doing was putting him staright. He doesnt deserve his son by the sound of it. Stop worrying about it it wont come to anything. To remove Lew it would take a hell of a lot more than one drunken phonecall telling him a few home truths


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It is illegal to tape a call without the person knowing and all you were doing was putting him staright. He doesnt deserve his son by the sound of it. Stop worrying about it it wont come to anything. To remove Lew it would take a hell of a lot more than one drunken phonecall telling him a few home truths


 
Oh shell i do worry he is an evil twat

he had his ex wife arrested an charged with GBH on his other son...............cos she was at end of her tether with somat an she smacked him which left a mark so he had her arrested an done for GBH 

he is a nasty piece of work an his new woman aint much better 

his dad (lews grandad) called here for somat today an told me.............im in trouble 

im shitting myself  

puttin on a brave face like but its fake


----------



## Shell195

Honestly hun try not not worry. People like him make me sick. If your so worried go to Citizens advice bureau and get a free meeting with a solicitor and explain about him.He sounds charming..................NOT:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Honestly hun try not not worry. People like him make me sick. If your so worried go to Citizens advice bureau and get a free meeting with a solicitor and explain about him.He sounds charming..................NOT:devil:


Im just so mad at myself for giving him the ammo i was just at the end of my tether an needed to vent why oh why did i do it at him :devil:

That man is the reason im single he is the man that killed my faith in men he used to beat me use emotional black mail he was cruel with his own baby son (lewis)

im starting to think why do i bother as soon as i seem to pick myself up he knocks me down again and why ? why the hell do i fall into it everytime 

cos im stupid thats why


----------



## Emmaj

Im so sorry people i dont normally vent stuff like this on here but im an emotional wreck at the mo trying to hide it so this is the only place i can vent it


----------



## Shell195

He sounds like an evil control freak to me. You arent to blame its HIM. Nobody will take Lew off you hun your his mum whos loved him and reared him all these years. They wont take notice of a [email protected] like him


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> He sounds like an evil control freak to me. You arent to blame its HIM. Nobody will take Lew off you hun your his mum whos loved him and reared him all these years. They wont take notice of a [email protected] like him


 
gawd would take me a month to tell the whole story so hey we will leave it in short lol 

But i suffered many an injury from him worst being him putting my head through a telephone box window 

Im just so good at picking idiots 

My son is my son NOone will take him from me over my dead body


----------



## Shell195

Nobody will try and take your son he needs his mum. Cant you get an injuntion out on him then he cant contact you?

Ive gotta go to bed now as Im knackered as Ive worked hard today and Im not as young as I used to be:whistling2: Speak tomorrow and try not to worry to much hun I do believe its idle threats and even if he tries to do anything social services wont take his side when you tell of the abuse and cruelty you both suffered 
Big Hugs (( XX))


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Nobody will try and take your son he needs his mum. Cant you get an injuntion out on him then he cant contact you?
> 
> Ive gotta go to bed now as Im knackered as Ive worked hard today and Im not as young as I used to be:whistling2: Speak tomorrow and try not to worry to much hun I do believe its idle threats and even if he tries to do anything social services wont take his side when you tell of the abuse and cruelty you both suffered
> Big Hugs (( XX))


Yeah im off bed too hun 

well im hoping they are idle threats but with him they could be anything..........

nitey nite hun x x x x x


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Oh Dear I went to bed too early last night, didn't I?

Emma, I have to say that I think Shell is right, social services wouldn't take Lew away from you over something as slight as that! Cruelty or neglect of children is what social services are worried about, not angry phone calls to their fathers.

If your ex has a history of violence towards other women as well as yourself, then he can hardly accuse you. And if we all carried out verbal threats, there would be a load more murders and attacks happening, because temper can make us threaten to do things that we would never actually do in the cold, grey light of day.

You could ring up any family solicitor and ask if they give a free first interview. Most solicitors will offer a free 20 or 30 minute interview during which they will give you advice and tell you what the costs will be if you need further advice. 

At least you could go and ask if you need to be worried about his threat, rather than worrying yourself needlessly because you probably have nothing to worry about. I hope you feel better today.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning all. Oh Dear I went to bed too early last night, didn't I?
> 
> Emma, I have to say that I think Shell is right, social services wouldn't take Lew away from you over something as slight as that! Cruelty or neglect of children is what social services are worried about, not angry phone calls to their fathers.
> 
> If your ex has a history of violence towards other women as well as yourself, then he can hardly accuse you. And if we all carried out verbal threats, there would be a load more murders and attacks happening, because temper can make us threaten to do things that we would never actually do in the cold, grey light of day.
> 
> You could ring up any family solicitor and ask if they give a free first interview. Most solicitors will offer a free 20 or 30 minute interview during which they will give you advice and tell you what the costs will be if you need further advice.
> 
> At least you could go and ask if you need to be worried about his threat, rather than worrying yourself needlessly because you probably have nothing to worry about. I hope you feel better today.


 
Tbh im not worried about his threat mulling things over an like i have been told..........I did well to wait for 7 years to finally blow up :lol2:

I have been patient with the man for that legnth of time never denying him or his family access to lew it was his choice he didnt want to bond with him and build a relationship with him 

And tbh im glad he isnt in lews life as lew deserves so much better than him and dosnt need him either


----------



## feorag

Having read the small amount of stuff you've mentioned I too think that Lew would be better without someone like that in his life.

Good on ya girl!! :2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed

Emma that is awful i'm so sorry to hear about that. Domestic violence is something I know a lot about, my Dad rest his soul, was a heavy alcoholic for all of my life.

Unfortunately even in the worst circumstances he was arrested and released as long as he stopped drinking, so I know not a lot happens in that department but it most certainly should.

I hope you're ok and stay strong hun  xxxx


----------



## Emmaj

elliottreed said:


> Emma that is awful i'm so sorry to hear about that. Domestic violence is something I know a lot about, my Dad rest his soul, was a heavy alcoholic for all of my life.
> 
> Unfortunately even in the worst circumstances he was arrested and released as long as he stopped drinking, so I know not a lot happens in that department but it most certainly should.
> 
> I hope you're ok and stay strong hun  xxxx


 
Yeps it happened to me around the time when police wouldnt do anything or get involved  

I found the stregnth to leave him through a relate counciler she gave me my get out card and i took it an never looked back


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Having read the small amount of stuff you've mentioned I too think that Lew would be better without someone like that in his life.
> 
> Good on ya girl!! :2thumb:


 
I just look at it this way.................its his loss and he has missed out on a fantastic lil boy growing up 

So sod him :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

elliottreed said:


> Thanks Shell, sometimes I think, who cares, i'm big and beautiful, then someone makes a comment even a slight comment that was unintentional and I get so upset and depressed and feel like a huge ball.. i used to be really skinny and quite hot (if i do say so myself!)
> 
> now i'm just.... fat.
> 
> but! my clothes will be here this week so i'll definitely do some modelling in front of the camera and you can let me know whether it hides the podge or not ! haha xxxx


 It's odd. All my life I've been slim. I haven't made an effort to be slim, I just eat the correct amount of calories and burn up the required amount obviously. Yet I get labelled things like 'stick insect' and 'skinny'. Personally I find this insulting. A woman in B&Q a few years ago, turned to me and said "oooh, look how skinny you are. How do you do it?" and was mortally offended when I replied "ooooh look how fat you are, how do you do it?"
After decades of being called names by fat women, I now find I get extremely irritated by them if they contantly moan and complain about their size, yet do beggar all about it. It really is simple. If you are fat, and don't like being fat, change the way you eat and get off your backside occasionally and do some proper exersize to burn off the fat. It really is that simple.Being busy all day, is not the same as being physically active and there is nothing mysterious about why you are fat.It isn't voodoo, or a curse, or genes. Unless there is a medical condition like polycystic ovaries, or steroids or underactive thyroid gland etc, then you are fat because you eat too many calories and don't burn them off.
If you are fat, and like being fat, great stuff and more power too you. 'Fat is where it's at'. If you are fat and don't like being fat, then do something about it and stop bitching and moaning about it .
No I'm not feeling crabby and no I'm not being mean. I'm just fed up to the back teeth of every single magazine I buy, being full of diet stuff, stories about how such a person crammed her face with crap and sat on her lardy arse for 10 years, was amazed that she looked like a beached whale when she went on holiday, then demanded the cash strapped NHS wasted it's resources, cutting part of her stomach away to prevent her being a glutton and now she can fit in a bikini. Or advert's for this and that miracle pill, cream or some other thing which melts away fat so that people can continue to stuff their faces all day and sit on their bums, but not put on weight.
Some people have real issues they cope with daily, real health problems and other stuff but they just get on with it, do the best they can and try to make their life better in any way that they can without constantly bleating on how hard done by they are and how terrible it all is, when the solution is in their own hands.:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

That thread about the cat found on the road is really upsetting... Makes me think back to Chester going missing and I still expect to see him sitting on the front porch waiting to be let in when we come home in the evning. I was out every day/night for WEEKS looking for him... Knocking on doors, putting up fliers, calling vets and rescues... Nothing. *sigh*


----------



## elliottreed

fenwoman said:


> It's odd. All my life I've been slim. I haven't made an effort to be slim, I just eat the correct amount of calories and burn up the required amount obviously. Yet I get labelled things like 'stick insect' and 'skinny'. Personally I find this insulting. A woman in B&Q a few years ago, turned to me and said "oooh, look how skinny you are. How do you do it?" and was mortally offended when I replied "ooooh look how fat you are, how do you do it?"
> After decades of being called names by fat women, I now find I get extremely irritated by them if they contantly moan and complain about their size, yet do beggar all about it. It really is simple. If you are fat, and don't like being fat, change the way you eat and get off your backside occasionally and do some proper exersize to burn off the fat. It really is that simple.Being busy all day, is not the same as being physically active and there is nothing mysterious about why you are fat.It isn't voodoo, or a curse, or genes. Unless there is a medical condition like polycystic ovaries, or steroids or underactive thyroid gland etc, then you are fat because you eat too many calories and don't burn them off.
> If you are fat, and like being fat, great stuff and more power too you. 'Fat is where it's at'. If you are fat and don't like being fat, then do something about it and stop bitching and moaning about it .
> No I'm not feeling crabby and no I'm not being mean. I'm just fed up to the back teeth of every single magazine I buy, being full of diet stuff, stories about how such a person crammed her face with crap and sat on her lardy arse for 10 years, was amazed that she looked like a beached whale when she went on holiday, then demanded the cash strapped NHS wasted it's resources, cutting part of her stomach away to prevent her being a glutton and now she can fit in a bikini. Or advert's for this and that miracle pill, cream or some other thing which melts away fat so that people can continue to stuff their faces all day and sit on their bums, but not put on weight.
> Some people have real issues they cope with daily, real health problems and other stuff but they just get on with it, do the best they can and try to make their life better in any way that they can without constantly bleating on how hard done by they are and how terrible it all is, when the solution is in their own hands.:bash:



Definitely understand where you're coming from Pam, and I think it definitely works the other way, abuse from fat people to skinny people! I'm sorry if what I said offended you (had a bad day hehe)

I think it isn't as easy as just eating healthily and getting the excericse. In theory yes that's exactly right, but for me and others I know I think it's the steps you have to take to combat that first, i.e. mobility problems like mine, unable to do the excercise part as much as i'd like, (although hopefully will be visiting a phsyio at some point for my knees) and also things like stress and comfort food related things.

I think it's wrong to say people are fat because they eat too much purely, it is true in a sense but it's the problem behind in my opinion a lot of the problem of being fat is to do with the mind and how you connect that to food. I.e. stress eaters, emotional so binge eating.

I've probably just written a load of balls but I really appreciate your opinion Pam and again am sorry if I insulted you as a thin person!
xxxxxx


----------



## feorag

elliottreed said:


> I think it isn't as easy as just eating healthily and getting the excericse. In theory yes that's exactly right, but for me and others I know I think it's the steps you have to take to combat that first, i.e. mobility problems like mine, unable to do the excercise part as much as i'd like, (although hopefully will be visiting a phsyio at some point for my knees) and also things like stress and comfort food related things.
> 
> I think it's wrong to say people are fat because they eat too much purely, it is true in a sense but it's the problem behind in my opinion a lot of the problem of being fat is to do with the mind and how you connect that to food. I.e. stress eaters, emotional so binge eating.
> 
> I've probably just written a load of balls but I really appreciate your opinion Pam and again am sorry if I insulted you as a thin person!
> xxxxxx


I wouldn't say that was a load of balls at all Cari,I would say it was very accurate. And I agree with you Pam that some people are naturally skinny and don't put weight on - a have a friend like that and the slightest bit of stress she loses even more until she's painfully thin.

There are more reasons for over-eating than just greed and not all people are in a position to exercise when middle age spread takes over. I've never been keen on exercise such as jogging, although I enjoy a good brisk walk, my exercise was always racket sports - particularly badminton which I loved and kept me toned rather than thin, but since my botched cortico steroid injection in my frozen shoulder I can't lift my arm above my head, so can't play any racket sports, can't swim properly cos can't do front crawl (so would end up swimming in ever decreasing circles :lol2 and breast stroke just knackers my neck.


----------



## Shell195

Well I suffered from huge fibroids last year that made me appear 7 months pregnant and as I couldnt even bend down to put on shoes and I was severely aneamic my weight increased even more. This in turn depressed me, I was a right mess. Since my treatment I have lost a few stone and have got my mobility back again so my weight is still dropping. Being overweight isnt always about eating to much or the wrong things but it still doesnt stop people making you feel like you are a huge cookie monster who sits and eats fast food 24/7.


----------



## Flutterbye

Hi,

I've been waiting since yesterday afternoon for Sugar to have a poo so i can see whether its solidifying or not and guess what, she hasn't pooed once!
Her behaviour hasnt changed, she seems bit more alert today...probably because shes hungry.
So im just sat here staring at her waiting for her to poo....:lol2:
Can't make any decisions till she poo's!!! Silly cat! Poo damn it!!!

kim


----------



## Shell195

Flutterbye said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been waiting since yesterday afternoon for Sugar to have a poo so i can see whether its solidifying or not and guess what, she hasn't pooed once!
> Her behaviour hasnt changed, she seems bit more alert today...probably because shes hungry.
> So im just sat here staring at her waiting for her to poo....:lol2:
> Can't make any decisions till she poo's!!! Silly cat! Poo damn it!!!
> 
> kim


I would say if she hasnt been its because she has nothing left to pass. I would give her small amounts of cooked chicken or white fish now to get her system moving again:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I would say if she hasnt been its because she has nothing left to pass. I would give her small amounts of cooked chicken or white fish now to get her system moving again:2thumb:


cooked chicken works a treat, this (well you and elieen) told me to use that with scoob and tom, and it worked very well.


----------



## feorag

Yes, Kim I agree with Shell - she's probably processed what she had, especially if she had diarrhoea cos whatever she'd eaten probably went straight through.

Just give her something plain and easy to digest like chicken or white fish and then see what happens.


----------



## elliottreed

so sorry to hear you were unwell Shell. and Eileen, swimming is my favourite and luckily it's not one i have to stand up too long for! but have been told i can't do it too frequently at the moment as the lights and the water splashing can apparently tire you out too quickly the sound and lights, so it's something i've got to wear myself into slowly otherwise i'd be dead after an hour i think!

badminton is such a fun sport, i sound so silly haha but i love it when you hit it you feel really good lol ! xxxxx


----------



## feorag

Oh I did love playing badminton. Played it at least twice a week for years. Quite liked squash, but not as much as badminton and didn't care at all for tennis. Now I can't play any of them! :sad:


----------



## Mush

hey cat people i got a problem with one of ours.

Suzy keeps peeing in my washing basket, and today i found a poo.

She is driving me nuts about it, the litter tray is opposite and she does use it but shes soaked all my washing yet again!

even if the litter tray is moved rooms she keeps peeing on it

how can i stop her?


----------



## Shell195

Has this only happened since you got Henry? It could be that she feels insecure at the minute. Try a hooded litter tray if you havent already got one. Cats show stress in strange ways like innapropriate toileting. Is she spayed?


----------



## Flutterbye

Thankyou ladies,

I will try that, also since i posted that last post she's had a small dark solid poop which im taking as a good sign :2thumb:

Thanks again


----------



## Mush

Shell195 said:


> Has this only happened since you got Henry? It could be that she feels insecure at the minute. Try a hooded litter tray if you havent already got one. Cats show stress in strange ways like innapropriate toileting. Is she spayed?


nah she has done it ever since we got her, but i found solid this morning.

they have a hooded litter tray, we have baby gated the kitchen off and thats their safe zone, dog free zone.

she is spayed yes


----------



## Shell195

How many other cats do you have? Does she get picked on by the others, does she go out and have you had her since she was a kitten? Sorry for all the questions but it helps to know these things so we can try and help


----------



## feorag

Middening is an extreme behaviour which is not normally done lightly by any cat, because cats are naturally very clean animals and always bury their faeces, but not usually in a basket full of laundry. 
 
Usually the cat that does this is very stressed, insecure and unhappy. 
 
However, if she has always had a problem using the litter tray, then I suspect that she was taken away from her mother at too young an age and has never learned proper litter tray use.

It would certainly help to have more information, answers to the questions Shell has asked will help, but it sounds like you need to re-train her properly, which means either penning your cat, or confining her to the smallest possible room in your house. She doesn't come out of that pen or that room until she has been totally clean for a minimum of a week. Then you can let her out, but *do not* give her access to all the house, just to the room (if she's been penned) or another room if she's been confined and she doesn't leave that room until she's been clean again for a minimum of a week. If she has a setback, go back to the previous stage and start again. This isn't something that you are going to cure overnight, especially if it's been going on for some months.


----------



## Mush

Shell195 said:


> How many other cats do you have? Does she get picked on by the others, does she go out and have you had her since she was a kitten? Sorry for all the questions but it helps to know these things so we can try and help


2 cats, had her since January, shes the boss of the kittys, they get on very well but he gets a whallop from her when he over steps the mark

shes about 9 months old, was a rescue rehome


----------



## catflea

See Above


----------



## Mush

feorag said:


> Middening is an extreme behaviour which is not normally done lightly by any cat, because cats are naturally very clean animals and always bury their faeces, but not usually in a basket full of laundry.
> 
> Usually the cat that does this is very stressed, insecure and unhappy.
> 
> However, if she has always had a problem using the litter tray, then I suspect that she was taken away from her mother at too young an age and has never learned proper litter tray use.
> 
> It would certainly help to have more information, answers to the questions Shell has asked will help, but it sounds like you need to re-train her properly, which means either penning your cat, or confining her to the smallest possible room in your house. She doesn't come out of that pen or that room until she has been totally clean for a minimum of a week. Then you can let her out, but *do not* give her access to all the house, just to the room (if she's been penned) or another room if she's been confined and she doesn't leave that room until she's been clean again for a minimum of a week. If she has a setback, go back to the previous stage and start again. This isn't something that you are going to cure overnight, especially if it's been going on for some months.


yeah, as shes ALWAYS done it since we got her i dont know how long its been going on to be honest.

I thought it had calmed as she was going out etc and she was settled however it hasnt, even before the dog arrived she was doing it.

I wish i was able to try the advice above however our stupid flat is a ground floor open plan flat, they both also have access to the outside world via the kitty flap too!


----------



## Mush

if i move the washing basket could this curb the problem?

or will she possibly find something else to pee on?


----------



## Shell195

You could try removing it. Its possible that she is stressed by your other cat even though she appears the boss and perhaps bring the dog in has made her worse. Can you borrow a dog crate to put her in? You need to fit in a bed, litter tray, food and water then put a cover over 3 sides to make her feel secure. Do you use a sand type litter? If not try it as cats adore sand so this would help her bond to her litter tray more. Could another cat outside be making her feel threatened? Perhaps add another litter tray in the spot were the laundry basket was.


----------



## feorag

Don't you have a separate bathroom? Most people use the bathroom first because it is the smallest room in most houses.

Shell is right you have to remove all traces of temptation, so get the laundry basket out the way or don't leave clothes in it. Is the litter tray a covered litter tray? If not try one of those as some cats feel very vulnerable out in the open in 'the position'.

Using a more "user friendly" litter will also encourage her and basically, the smaller the pieces the happier the cat, the bigger the pieces the more unhappy the cat. In other words the very fine grained sand-type litter is the one cats will always go for first and the large pelleted wood litters are the ones they will go for last. It is more expensive than the other types of litter, but you could try the sand based litter until you are confident that she is always using the litter tray, then gradually add the litter of your choice to the tray to get her slowly used to the different kind of litter. Never change the litter overnight as that is an instant cause of litter tray breakdown.


----------



## feorag

Quiet on here this morning and I'm now off to work. 52 under-5's to deal with today - thank goodness it's a lovely bright sunny day, cos there's nothing worse that than number of young children in the rain and mud!


----------



## Shell195

Have a good day Eileen it sounds fun:2thumb:


----------



## catflea

Yeah, the tray is hooded, she didn't like it at first though (bit of a phobia of boxes) but we seem to have won her over on that front.

the bathroom is waaaaaay too small to get all the nessecary stuff in, its TINY (and I don'tr fancy putting my foot in her litter tray when getting out of the shower, or standing in her bed when using the loo....

Where can you get the sand based stuff from? I've only ever seen the granulated type


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen or Shell would fullers earth be suitable? It's just since changing Libby to that she absolutely loves it. Can't remember it being expensive (pets at home own brand).

Abd 52 under 5's...blimey you're braver than I am.


----------



## Shell195

You are looking for a very *fine ultra clumping litter*. Online pet stores, pets at home and even tescos and Asda sell some all under different names. I would imagine any larger petshop would sell it too. Some advertise it as sand. All you do is remove any solid clumps that form and add more litter no need to bin the lot just keep topping up.


----------



## Esarosa

Ladies has anybody read Marley & me (just been made into a movie?), if so does the dog die at the end. Will gets...well...a tad hysterical if a dog gets hurt/dies in films, so he's banned us from going to see it until I can find out. As he doesn't want to "Make a tit out of myself in public" :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Dont' want to spoil this for everyone, but yes katie he does. I read the book which was great (especially cos my first dog was a labrador and I saw so much of him in Marley), but the ending is very, very sad in the book and I cried buckets! Absolute buckets!!

He doesn't get hurt or injured it is just a death from old age, but obviously it's sad because in the book the guy just pours out his heart in an obituary he writes for his newspaper column and it just gets to you. How they will translate that to the screen I've no idea.

But I'll still be going to see it (with loads of tissues in my pocket!) :lol2:

Good day today, quite well behaved children too!


----------



## Shell195

I had a sad call today Hamster Lovers Why do people do this ???? If they come here I may or may not keep them it depends on sexes etc and how I can cope with them until my son moves out. Poor little hammies


----------



## Esarosa

Thanks Eileen. That means I have to wait for the DVD release then  Soppy sod. Any other animal can be killed in a film and it doesn't bother him, even watching animal rescue programmes. But as soon as there is a dog, he's like a bloomin kid..it's bizarre!

Shell I read that thread, I dunno what motivates some people. There was a similar story on one of the rat forums a few months back. A few babies and two pregnant does. They were all dumped in a hamster type cage and left to it. They ddn't even try to release them, so they would have starved blooming quick if they hadn't been found.


----------



## freekygeeky

quick update on scooby after tlking to a behaviourist...
got some photos and some viideos, but grahams hasnt uploaded them yet, will post them when i get them though.

scooby is doing much better


----------



## Shell195

Now I dont need to watch this film:bash: LoL only joking I cant wait to see it tbh. 
Gina what did the behaviourist say about Scooby then???

Ive now decided WHEN I get my baby ratties I want 2 Dark Hairless ones . Which are the sweetest natured boys or girls?? I want cuddly licky ones. What cage is best ? Need to do loads more research before the big day which probably wont be until summertime. What do you think about castration or not if I have boys.........................Asking on here as too many nasty peeps out there


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Now I dont need to watch this film:bash: LoL only joking I cant wait to see it tbh.
> Gina what did the behaviourist say about Scooby then???
> 
> Ive now decided WHEN I get my baby ratties I want 2 Dark Hairless ones . Which are the sweetest natured boys or girls?? I want cuddly licky ones. What cage is best ? Need to do loads more research before the big day which probably wont be until summertime. What do you think about castration or not if I have boys.........................Asking on here as too many nasty peeps out there



Cage, if you're only after a few rats you may like the Savic freddy 2, the tom cage & freddy max. They all have coated bars and decent access. Avoid the ferplast jenny unless you don't mind modding it.. by modding it I mean coating all the bars and installing bigger doors before you can use it.

[edit] ignore the above and have a nosey here Shunamite Rats < Lists a few of the more popular cages.

Boys tend to generally be more laid back and licky. I don't have any myself but a few friends do: as I understand it most owners only neuter if dominance issues occur. I know a couple who will neuter regardless as they feel it makes for soppier bucks, but I'd be more inclined to only use it to help with aggression problems. As I don't like small animals under general anasthetic unless it's absolutely necessary.

Heres the link to fancy-rats but I don't appear to be able to access the forum right now General Error < I tend to use fancy-rats for the stickied information they already have, I don't tend to post as it can be a little bit of a minefield occasionally. Some fantastic info on there though.


Ratville < Not as busy as Fancy-rats. More of a community feel, don't have the same sort of FAQ's as fancy-rats but you will get help if you ask.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Now I dont need to watch this film:bash: LoL only joking I cant wait to see it tbh.
> Gina what did the behaviourist say about Scooby then???


lol.
in her words...

''he may look and act like a retard....but he isnt''
lol how wrong is that.. lol.. anyway basically she recons he is actually
a very very very clever cat, much clevererrr than the average cat...so much so he gets frustrated very easily...her example was...

if you had a collie puppy in doors..with a couple of balls etc they woudl be crazy... but let them out and let them do what they do, and they would be ''normal''. 

so basically...

LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS of stim ulation. lots. difficult things, hard things that the average cat woudlnt understand but he would..

things he can do which means he uses his brain ...

etc

so a treat ball, a very difficult traeatball.. all the other cats dont understand it, where as scooby is amazing. he now knows he doesnt need to use his feet but can use his nose for example. he has new difficult toys and a thingy that looks liek the things you put abov babys with toys hanging down.. have no idea what they are called.. but yea.... extra stimulation and so onnnn....

he is an genenuis and an intelligant cat , so must be treated by one! hehe


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> lol.
> in her words...
> 
> ''he may look and act like a retard....but he isnt''
> lol how wrong is that.. lol.. anyway basically she recons he is actually
> a very very very clever cat, much clevererrr than the average cat...so much so he gets frustrated very easily...her example was...
> 
> if you had a collie puppy in doors..with a couple of balls etc they woudl be crazy... but let them out and let them do what they do, and they would be ''normal''.
> 
> so basically...
> 
> LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS of stim ulation. lots. difficult things, hard things that the average cat woudlnt understand but he would..
> 
> things he can do which means he uses his brain ...
> 
> etc
> 
> so a treat ball, a very difficult traeatball.. all the other cats dont understand it, where as scooby is amazing. he now knows he doesnt need to use his feet but can use his nose for example. he has new difficult toys and a thingy that looks liek the things you put abov babys with toys hanging down.. have no idea what they are called.. but yea.... extra stimulation and so onnnn....
> 
> he is an genenuis and an intelligant cat , so must be treated by one! hehe


 
So hes got he has got the Oriental tempermant then:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> So hes got he has got the Oriental tempermant then:lol2:


lol. yup.


----------



## Shell195

Thanks Katie:2thumb: Year ago I had 2 bucks castrated and within 6 weeks both had died and all the vet could say was "it happens":devil: so dont really want to do it again. I had a Jenny cage and it was a nightmare to clean as you say and the bars went rusty too


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> lol. yup.


Years ago I had 10 cats 6 Siamese and 4 mogs. The mogs were well behaved but the Siamese used to open the fridge, windows, and cupboards and get up to mischief constantly and I loved every minute of it:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Well I'm loving my Angus and Hamish and their Tom Rat cage. At the moment they have no houses and the shelf where they were 'spooning' to be out of my reach has now also been removed so they can't hide away or get out of reach when I take them out for handling and things are going great at the minute.

I cleaned out their cage on Sunday as usual, but this time I had bought a bale of cardboard bits for substrate and when I put them back in they were sooo busy!!! Cardboard was flying everywhere and they loved it!!

I also cut up strips of offcut fleece and hung about 8 bits through the bars at the top so they have to climb across the bars to get them and there's only 1 piece left now - the rest are in their hammocks and on the floor.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Years ago I had 10 cats 6 Siamese and 4 mogs. The mogs were well behaved but the Siamese used to open the fridge, windows, and cupboards and get up to mischief constantly and I loved every minute of it:flrt:


hehe!!
well now everyone is acting different towards him... 
i do love him but somtimes he makes me so angry and sometimes so upset..

but now...

i think...

no he is climing up the 7 foot fridge, nocking everythgin off including the iron, then sitting ontop of the kitchen cuboards where he knows i cant reach him........ beacause.. he is clever... lol makes me feel better. lol

and...

he jus split my pepsi drin k then tried to drink it.... its beacuse he is clever...

and he ran off with my packet of salt and vinggar cripsps its cos he is clever...

and he loves to smell my deoderant.. cos he is clever.... lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'm loving my Angus and Hamish and their Tom Rat cage. At the moment they have no houses and the shelf where they were 'spooning' to be out of my reach has now also been removed so they can't hide away or get out of reach when I take them out for handling and things are going great at the minute.
> 
> I cleaned out their cage on Sunday as usual, but this time I had bought a bale of cardboard bits for substrate and when I put them back in they were sooo busy!!! Cardboard was flying everywhere and they loved it!!
> 
> I also cut up strips of offcut fleece and hung about 8 bits through the bars at the top so they have to climb across the bars to get them and there's only 1 piece left now - the rest are in their hammocks and on the floor.


 
Its about time we had updated pics on these 2 me thinks:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> hehe!!
> well now everyone is acting different towards him...
> i do love him but somtimes he makes me so angry and sometimes so upset..
> 
> but now...
> 
> i think...
> 
> no he is climing up the 7 foot fridge, nocking everythgin off including the iron, then sitting ontop of the kitchen cuboards where he knows i cant reach him........ beacause.. he is clever... lol makes me feel better. lol
> 
> and...
> 
> he jus split my pepsi drin k then tried to drink it.... its beacuse he is clever...
> 
> and he ran off with my packet of salt and vinggar cripsps its cos he is clever...
> 
> and he loves to smell my deoderant.. cos he is clever.... lol


 
The Oriental tempermant is a wonderful thing:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> The Oriental tempermant is a wonderful thing:flrt:



hehe it makes me giggle.. he honestly spent 5 mins trying to get behind me (which is impossible) im sitting on a chair.. and my back is flush with the back of it. he was digging away.. lol hehe


----------



## feorag

I forgot I meant to mention has anyone been watching Monty Hall's "Great Escape" on TV? I watch it because he and his dog have gone to live on the west coast of scotland to try and make a living as a crofter/beach comber and I will watch anything filmed in Scotland, especially the west coast :blush: 

I ask because in the first episode he is driving up to Scotland explaining about his dog, Reuben, thinking he was going out for a trip and 10 hours later is a bit bored. His beach hut is at Applecross with fabulous views over the the Cuillin Hills on Skye and on the drive he stopped on the Pass of the Cattle, one of the highest roads in Britain and he and Reuben (who is a big black, labrador/gsd lookalike) got out. He found a puddle covered in ice and Reuben _loved_ it, he was breaking the ice and jumping his front paws into it and then he just went ballistic with pure pleasure running around with a tail like a banana and I was sitting thinking, what a happy dog, when the guy said that 10 days earlier he had been in a shelter and my heart just melted for him!

In last weeks' episode there were loads of shots of the dog running along the beach and playing with local children and I just thought it was wonderful. Barry was watching it and he said to me that if that dog had been in a shelter, it must now be thinking it has died and gone to heaven. It just made me feel really happy that his story had such a happy ending.

I'm such a softie sometimes! You can catch it the bit I'm talking about at BBC - BBC Two Programmes - Monty Halls' Great Escape, Episode 1 if you fast forward to 4:10+ mins you can see what I mean.


----------



## Shell195

I`ll look at that later:mf_dribble:
Ive just taken in the Dwarf Hammies 5 not 4 and one is to busy nest making to come out its probably the adult female and it wont surprise me if she has babies as I think the 3 smaller ones are the last lot. Ive just fed them as they had no food and theyve been racing round eating for England. Now I need to work out how to open this habitrail contraption so I kcan have a peep


----------



## feorag

If you've got time to watch the whole 2 episodes and you like the west coast of Scotland I can highly recommend it - it's worth watching for the scenery alone, but it's also interesting as he gets his crofting animals and re-builds the ruined cottage and plays with his dog. I'm really enjoying it.

I'm so glad you got them Shell - poor wee critters! How on earth the daft people expected them to survive at this time of year with so little food about and the cold weather! :bash: I despair - I honestly do.


----------



## Shell195

Ha Ive yet to tell my youngest son he has lodgers in his room:whistling2: Hes back from his dads on Saturday I think:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I bet he'll love it!! I know I would have when I was young!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I bet he'll love it!! I know I would have when I was young!



Me too. We once had a lodger gerbil called Henry. (my brothers friends gerbil), after his owner came back off holiday and saw how much we had bonded he told me I could keep him, if it was okay with my mum and dad. 
So he stayed with us for the rest of his very long life, and was more like a rat than a gerbil, absolute little gem.

Have you decided if you're going to keep the hamsters yet Shell?

Going to see the vets again tomorrow with Puck (rattie). Her tumor stayed marble sized from the day it appeared and didn't grow very much at all. But it's got a lot bigger in the space of 24hours, and as it's under her front leg she's struggling to get up shelves, hammocks etc. Keeps falling down, then tries again from a different angle bless her.

It's so strange how quickly it's grown and how much of a difference the placement has made to her. Rolo's tumor was in the same place but on her back leg and she didn't lose any mobility until the end. And then it wasn't so much mobility but that she couldn't groom herself and look after herself properly, she still tried to use the wheel...which she never used before she developed the tumor..she was so strange.

We've put off fully introducing Keira and Spirit to the big rats until we got the new cage and hammocks/beds, and also until we knew what was happening with Puck. The vet had agreed that due to her suspected age surgery wasn't in her best interests, but whilst it caused her no problems to just monitor her, which we have done like Rolo. I didn't want to introduce the babies to her permanantly due to how active they are, and I didn't want to tempt fate. Also if they groomed her and caught her funny they're still so much smaller and I didn't want them getting injured. So instead of the 6 that were originally to go in together in the new cage it will be 4. 

Jen do you think that is an okay number for a Furet XL? It says it can house 9, so I figured 6 was a more reasonable number anyways, but Will is worried it will be to much space for the four of them, the babies in particular. I didn't think that was possible. It's not like we're throwing them in an explorer/savic royal suite like we were going to do originally, I mean I could have understood his concern there!


----------



## Amalthea

I probably wouldn't put the four in an XL as soon as you brought them home, cuz sometimes rats can panic when given too much space in a place they are unfamiliar with. So let them settle in with something smaller and then after a week or so (or when you think they've calmed down) move them and all their toys into the XL 

Those poor hammies, Shell!! Glad they've gotten to go to you, though... At least they'll be taken care of.


----------



## feorag

For Shell and everyone else -this morning's photos of my boys.

Hamish

















And Angus


----------



## Amalthea

What a smiley boy!!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I probably wouldn't put the four in an XL as soon as you brought them home, cuz sometimes rats can panic when given too much space in a place they are unfamiliar with. So let them settle in with something smaller and then after a week or so (or when you think they've calmed down) move them and all their toys into the XL
> 
> Those poor hammies, Shell!! Glad they've gotten to go to you, though... At least they'll be taken care of.



I say new girls Keira and Spirit are the ratties i got from my friend at Christmas, they've been in freddy sized cage since we got them. They've met the others a few times in the bathroom and on the bed, but the jenny was to small to intro them together so we were waiting to get the big cage. Plus it would bve completely neutral. We were all set to get the savic royal until will was made redundant. So they've been in there seperate cages since. But got the Furet XL flat packed here at the moment.

Wasn't sure how to time intro's, I didn't know whether to intro them to Ruby & Ghost when Puck is no longer with us, or whether that would be too soon. I know that probably sounds daft but they really noticed when rolo was no longer with them. Not sure what to do, whether to wait longer or get them grouped up asap. Kind of in unfamilliar territory.

Eileen your two boys are looking fabulous, I agree with jen what a smiley looking chappie!


----------



## Amalthea

I'd start intros now, then, Katie  Girls are pretty easy to intro... I rarely have any problems with just putting them into a clean cage.


----------



## Shell195

Oh Eileen they are *b e a u t i f u l :flrt::flrt:*
* Havent they grown:flrt::flrt:*


----------



## Shell195

No I dont think I am going to keep them. It would be different if I had the room set up for them. But its a small room with all my sons stuff in it so I do think I will rehome them. Ive got somebody who wants them not to far from me. Ive just cleaned them out......... what a nightmare a Habitrail is to take apart and put back together. Anyway def no more babies so thats good. So it appears we have Mum, Dad and 3 babies. Little monsters are sooooooo fast and bitey so Ive not managed to even sex them yet:lol2:
Maybe someone with more experiance can have that pleasure. They are very cute but not sure how tame Dwarfs become all they tried to do to me was nip


----------



## Amalthea

What kind of dwarf are they?


----------



## feorag

Thanks everyone - I do believe they have grown, but they eat so much I'm not surprised! I still can't get them to voluntarily come out of the cage and when I get them out Angus is an absolute buggar for leaping onto the top of the cage if I'm anywhere near enough, so at the moment I bring them out one at a time and sit on a chair and let them climb about me. Hamish is no problem, he's happy to do that, whereas Angus is eyeing up the cage ready for a huge leap and then a scatter to get away!

So still no hidey houses, only hammocks and shelves for them just yet.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Thanks everyone - I do believe they have grown, but they eat so much I'm not surprised! I still can't get them to voluntarily come out of the cage and when I get them out Angus is an absolute buggar for leaping onto the top of the cage if I'm anywhere near enough, so at the moment I bring them out one at a time and sit on a chair and let them climb about me. Hamish is no problem, he's happy to do that, whereas Angus is eyeing up the cage ready for a huge leap and then a scatter to get away!
> 
> So still no hidey houses, only hammocks and shelves for them just yet.



Have you tried a bonding pouch? A lot of places sell them, but knowing how handy you are you might be able to rustle one up. Just a pouch with a handle so you can wear it across you like a bag, the rats can snuggle up in there so feel safe, and can get more used to you at the same time. They're really handy.


----------



## Amalthea

Hoodies with front pockets work wonders, too


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> What kind of dwarf are they?


I dont know:blush: They are a dirty brown/black colour with white underneath and white sides and no obvious dorsal stripe Looking at them there appears to be 1 adult and 4 babies so I dont know what happened to the other adult unless they bought the mum pregnant or the people had already released the other adult:devil:
I cant even sex them they are sooooooooooo fast like they are on speed and flip on there backs ready to bite:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Probably either campbells russians or winter white russians, then  They can be really nice hamsters, but these will take some patience. And they can give a nasty bite if they want to.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Probably either campbells russians or winter white russians, then  They can be really nice hamsters, but these will take some patience. And they can give a nasty bite if they want to.


Right they have white faces and eyebrows and no dorsal stripe so could they be Roborovski Hamsters. They are so tiny even the adult


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely robs, then!  The eyebrows give them away *lol* They are always really quick little things and I think of them more as a look at pet, but they can be tamed down.


----------



## Shell195

Heres a a couple of pics of the said Hammies


----------



## Shell195

Ive cleaned out the bedding area and now they are falling out:gasp: Give me rats any day these are a bit to stressful for me LOL


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely robs!! What cage are they in? Cuz they may be overcrowded... Crittertrails don't tend to give enough room...


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Hoodies with front pockets work wonders, too


Actually at the minute I just stick 'em down my t-shirt and go off and do stuff! :lol2:

I was speaking to Alison Campbell (Shunamite) last week when I collected my bedding and 'straights' and she said to take them out regularly for 10 minute sessions, which I have been doing, but I still stick 'em down my t-shirt when I've got to go downstairs for something!

Not half got some scratches though! :lol2: It's like having my little squirrels back again!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... It's amazing all the critters that have been in my bra *lol* So I completely understand!! Was round Ruthy's house on Friday and I stole a little nekkid girlie rat who proceeded to spend quite a while down my top  She's coming home with me when she's old enough


----------



## feorag

Ah bless!

Shell those hamsters look adorable, but I wouldn't like to try and sex them if they move that fast and are that small. I'd be terrified I accidentally broke something.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen dont you think they look very greasy though


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Actually at the minute I just stick 'em down my t-shirt and go off and do stuff! :lol2:
> 
> I was speaking to Alison Campbell (Shunamite) last week when I collected my bedding and 'straights' and she said to take them out regularly for 10 minute sessions, which I have been doing, but I still stick 'em down my t-shirt when I've got to go downstairs for something!
> 
> Not half got some scratches though! :lol2: It's like having my little squirrels back again!



Oh I didn't know Alison Campbell sold the straights. Was asking Lisa a few questions about it the other day, in a hope to get them off the shunamite mix I currently use and onto that. How did you find out she did straights and what bedding is it? Don't suppose it's finacard or recycled cardboard? Been looking for somewhere to get them from for a while and if she's in the north-east I don't imagine she's too far out.


----------



## Shell195

Well poor lil hamsters have gone off to their lovely new home. They were very skinny and in poor condition. I have let Jen (Mrs DD) have them. Shes looked after the little Chihuahua so well that I thought she would do the same for these and bring them back to good health. Shes lovely and her baby daughter Jessica is gorgeous:flrt: Thanks Jen:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Oh I didn't know Alison Campbell sold the straights. Was asking Lisa a few questions about it the other day, in a hope to get them off the shunamite mix I currently use and onto that. How did you find out she did straights and what bedding is it? Don't suppose it's finacard or recycled cardboard? Been looking for somewhere to get them from for a while and if she's in the north-east I don't imagine she's too far out.


Well firstly I accidentally e-mailed her instead of Acrorats when I was looking for a cage (cos of course I was reading her advice on her website and then got confused (nothing new there then)

So she e-mailed me back and said she thought I had the wrong person, so I apologised, but said I was going to e-mail her cos I wanted a pdf copy of her "Scuttling Gourmet" book. When she responded to that she told me that she sold "straights".

Then Toyah told me that I could buy a bale of cardboard from her and her rats loved it, so when I came back with my boys I e-mailed her to ask if I could go and collect some.

She also sells the insectivorous bird food (Toyah over the years has devised her own rat diet, but as she said 9 times out of 10 she and Alison find they are feeding the same stuff) which Toyah fees half-in-half with cous cous.

I bought a bag of straights, which will last me months I think! A bag of IBF and a bale of the cardboard which is big and absolutely solidly packed and again I think will last me months and it came to £15


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen dont you think they look very greasy though


Yes, Shell I have to agree they do, but they've obviously been neglected haven't they.

Have you seen this thread? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/269180-baby-robo-pics-__.html 

If you look at these babies you can see a helluva difference in the coat.

I'm sure Mrs DD will be able to sort them out though.


----------



## freekygeeky

PANIC

just heard my brother screaming ''GINA'' upstrais
i ran up stairs and found scooby playing with a snake!!
he had worked out how to get in to the viv!!!!

GR


----------



## feorag

Hmmm..... you're gonna have to do some serious work with that cat!


----------



## Shell195

Viv locks are in order me thinks


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Hmmm..... you're gonna have to do some serious work with that cat!


lol yup


Shell195 said:


> Viv locks are in order me thinks


he has never even noticed the blooming viv... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

twit.


lol


----------



## feorag

Never underestimate a bored and intelligent cat!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Never underestimate a bored and intelligent cat!


he probably did it cos i locked him out of my room, im doing an essay... clever sod. lol


----------



## Shell195

I must admit he sounds like my kind of cat. I love naughty cats:flrt::flrt: Hmm must be why I got a Sphynx:lol2: Dennis is always menacing:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I must admit he sounds like my kind of cat. I love naughty cats:flrt::flrt: Hmm must be why I got a Sphynx:lol2: Dennis is always menacing:2thumb:



hehe! he is a cheeky little bugger!! however my heart hasnt beaten that fast for ages, blooming scary


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> hehe! he is a cheeky little bugger!! however my heart hasnt beaten that fast for ages, blooming scary


I bet it wasnt beating as fast as the poor snakes:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I bet it wasnt beating as fast as the poor snakes:whistling2:


lol true very true. although she was just in a strop. and went for me!!! lol i bloomign saved her!


----------



## Shell195

Right off to bed now as Im up in the morning to take Jasper and Elmo to the vets. Elmo for a check up and Jasper for his ulcer peel


----------



## feorag

No gratitude these reps - have they.

Anyway I'm off to bed now - early start tomorrow - childminding! :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Right off to bed now as Im up in the morning to take Jasper and Elmo to the vets. Elmo for a check up and Jasper for his ulcer peel





feorag said:


> No gratitude these reps - have they.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed now - early start tomorrow - childminding! :gasp:



hehe!

night night you twoo!!

hope evrythign goes ok tommorrow shell. and you elieen!


----------



## feorag

Yes, Shell - fingers crossed for both boys tomorrow!


----------



## freekygeeky

gotta dd this..
FLIP me. this is awful so awful i was actually just sick.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-adult-18/268852-anyone-care-join-me-sending.html


----------



## elliottreed

Graham and I have just split up for good.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - just dashing off to work. 

Gina I didnt' watch the video - just couldn't, but I don't know how people don't realise that a boy of that age who does that to a cat will eventually not be satisfied by that and will move onto humans!!

Cari, so sorry to hear that - what happened? Or do you not want to talk about it in the 'open'??

Good luck again at the vets Shell.


----------



## Amalthea

Awww Cari... I am so sorry...  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Cari hun Im so sorry, if ya want to talk you know where I am Big Hugs

Gina sorry couldnt watch the video things like that prey on my mind.I agree with Eileen next it will be people:devil:

Back from vets. Jasper never got sedated for an ulcer peel as its so much better, so he just repeated what he did last week with the scalpel blade(numbing the eye first) and he has to continue with the Fucithalmic, Elmos bladder still feels a bit thickened so hes had a Convenia injection and Ive to reduce the Prednisalone to one every other day and hes back next week too

Hope you have a good day Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

GRR!! Ok... Cuz I call the cats "puddy tats", obviously I am not a reliable source of information and my beliefs are pointless!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> GRR!! Ok... Cuz I call the cats "puddy tats", obviously I am not a reliable source of information and my beliefs are pointless!!


 
Dont let them get to ya hun. God I have a very silly voice for my lot I thought we all did. It doesnt mean we know nowt though:2thumb:

1 of my silly Spaniels is called Murphy but I call him Mummys little chicken and sing to him Chick chick chick chick chicken lay a little egg for me.................must be why hes a brat LOL


----------



## Amalthea

I did too!! *lol* Louis gets called baby (more like beebee) all the freaking time. And as a group, they're the "puds" or "chillin's" *lol* Gary's all manly, though, and calls them "mate" *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I did too!! *lol* Louis gets called baby (more like beebee) all the freaking time. And as a group, they're the "puds" or "chillin's" *lol* *Gary's all manly, though, and calls them "mate" *lol*[/*quote]
> 
> 
> Mine does too it must be a "Man thing" LOL


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao* Men...


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I recieved this email off Simon from Wildlife Aid. I mentioned to him your deer and the baby Muntjak that Badgers mum found ages ago

RE: Wildlife Aid: Deer‏
From:<IMG id=P___483190996 style="DISPLAY: none" webimdisplayStyle="inline"> *Simon* ([email protected])







You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junkSent:12 March 2009 11:37:19To: [email protected]

Hi Michelle

Thanks for your email.

I am totally shocked that the RSPCA would, or even have the authority
to, stop a Vet administering treatment to the deer. I do however
believe that the RSPCA have a policy to euthanize deer which I too find
very sad, the only way you could pursue this is by writing to them to
find out if this is in fact their stance and then why ?

I must emphasise however that the survival rate for injured deer is very
low indeed as they so easily succumb to stress.


I'm afraid this is not much of a help to you but they are my thoughts.

Regards

Simon


----------



## elliottreed

thanks guys, heartbroken.

was our 14 month mark on the 11th

im going to try and talk to him tonight, we'll see what happens. i'm in denial right now.


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! It's pretty impressive that Simon from WA e-mailed ya, Shell!!

Chin up, Cari... I hope everything sorts itself out for you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Amalthea

I rarely get worked up on these forums and just leave people to bicker amongst themselves, but that bassy character is pissing me off!!!


----------



## ferretman

Yeh i think exactly the same amalthea.


----------



## Amalthea

He's only picking and choosing what to respond to, cuz he knows he's not got an answer for most of what's going back at him.


----------



## ferretman

I think hes just trying to wind people up myself people are getting more pathetic on this forum dont u think?


----------



## Shell195

If I had a gun I would shoot him myself, what an @rse he is:devil:


----------



## freekygeeky

you know how clever scoooby is?
well today he ran and jumped in the bath...
twit.

looked funy though.. lol


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear about Graham and yourself Cari. I hope you're alright. Sending virtual hugs your way.


Took Puck to the vets this afternoon to be checked over, different guy to the one I usually see, he said yes her tumor was larger (in the notes maybe?Because he's never seen her.) and he would suggest euthanising her now before it impaired function further. So we said okay. I asked if I could be there whilst he put her to sleep and he wouldn't let me: explained that we'd been allowed with the other vet but was told no and it was nicer this way...(foreign guy so maybe he see's things differently from me). 

So Will led me out into the waiting room. By this point I was flaming hysterical, as she's a darling for me and I felt like I was abandoning her. But was told to wait in the waiting room. After about five or ten minutes they brought her carrier out, with her covered. Took her home to bury her. Took her out of her carrier, she had been covered over with that blue paper towel stuff. Uncovered her and her eyes were bloody... I thought that's why we take them to the vets to be euthanised so they don't suffer and don't have to go through that!?

When I've read the CO2 chamber topics on here before they've said when the gas levels aren't right it can cause bleeding from the eyes and nose, that's the last thing I ever wanted her to go through and it happened at the vets. Rolo didn't have this problem, and I have nothing else to compare too as it's been a good 10 years since I've had to have a small animal euthanised at the vets. Am I being hysterical over nothing, is it normal? Anyone with small animals have any idea? Jen maybe? 

I was absolutely livid Will locked me in the house so I couldn't go back and talk to the vet. Told me I was being irrational and it was probably normal. But is that normal? And if not is there anything I can do about it? It was hard enough having her put to sleep but seeing her like that was just horrid. I feel like i've betrayed her. And I don't want anyone else to go through that if it isn't normal.


Sorry if none of this makes any sense i'm a wreck at the minute. My dad was as helpful as ever on the phone 'it's only a rat love.'....thanks dad, I love you too.


----------



## freekygeeky

katie i understand. 
you rat is the same as my cats, if i uncovered one of my cats to find that had happened on a laregr scale.. i woudl be livid, i would infact be at the vets demanding why they did it that way.


----------



## Amalthea

Awww, Katie!! How horrible for you  I have to say that it seems odd... Whenever I've had a small animal pts at a vets, I ask them to gas them a bit first with the normal aneasthetic because they euthanise them by an overdose either straight into the heart or stomach cavity. Without the gas, it's pretty horrible. I've always made sure I was there for it, as well (although, they have to take them away to gas them, but bring them back to me for the injection). I would have words with the vet... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Katie thats awful. When we have small animals put to sleep at the sanctuary they usually make them sleepy first then give a final injection.We always stay with them. I would complain to the vet practise about it tbh.I wish I could make you feel better ((Big Hugs))


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Awww, Katie!! How horrible for you  I have to say that it seems odd... Whenever I've had a small animal pts at a vets, I ask them to gas them a bit first with the normal aneasthetic because they euthanise them by an overdose either straight into the heart or stomach cavity. Without the gas, it's pretty horrible. I've always made sure I was there for it, as well (although, they have to take them away to gas them, but bring them back to me for the injection). I would have words with the vet... {{{hugs}}}




He walked me through the procedure before taking her. And it was the same way they had done it for Rolo. Gas first then the injection. So I just don't know what happened. And the fact it happened after he refused to let me go in with her has pee'd me off even more because I'm now questioning if he did things properly or not. I've bollocked Will for not letting me make a scene to stay with her. Apologised since though, not his fault I should have been more rational and forceful :bash: 

Think I will phone them up tomorrow and explain how we found her, and ask if that is a common occurance or not with the small animals they put to sleep. Surely that's got to be something to do with the gas levels? It sounds exactley like the way it was explained in one of the CO2 chamber threads. If it makes them look at it a bit more in detail it can't do any harm. I'd hate for a child to go through that with their pet.


----------



## Amalthea

They shouldn't even be using CO2 as the gas to make them sleepy, though... It's the same as if they were taking them to surgery.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> They shouldn't even be using CO2 as the gas to make them sleepy, though... It's the same as if they were taking them to surgery.



Yeah he didn't say they use CO2. He explained they use the gas which makes them groggy for surgery. I was just wondering if it was similar problem to the gas chambers private breeders/rep owners sometimes encounter. Not CO2 but the gas levels. I can't remember if it was to much or too little gas that caused it, or weight of the animal, it was easily 12 months back when I read this. It was back when I frequented the snake section, don't tend to venture to far out of here and offtopic now tbh. Sorry I didn't explain myself very well. If it can't be that then I don't know what else it could have been and i'm wondering what the hell went on even more.

I was trying to explain it to will and he didn't know what I was getting at at all.


[edit] argh I've just read that back and I'm not even sure that makes sense either


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Katie I'm so sorry to hear about Puck hun, no wonder you are upset. :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

0h boy, I've missed a lot when I was a work today!

Katie, I was so upset to read what happened about Puck. If I was you I'd be speaking the senior partner tomorrow and asking why you weren't allowed to be with her, because I can't think of one single good reason why you couldn't. I would have been just as upset and angry as you were if a vet had done that to me!

Jen, what's been going on to upset you? Sorry, but I've no idea, other than the fact that you're obviously upset with someone on this forum.

Shell, that was an interesting reply and yes, we are all well aware that deer don't deal with stress very well, but that doesn't mean to say that some of them don't survive and therefore they're entitled to be given the chance!

Group hug for you! :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen 3 locked threads in a few hours .....it must be a record. I think this is the problem with Jen Found a mink!! Talk about horrid nasty cat murderer:bash::bash: Look out for the name Bassy:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! That's the guy... And then his subsequent post about cats being the cause for song bird decline. I had to leave and go take a nice relaxing bath cuz he pissed me off so much.


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Yup! That's the guy... And then his subsequent post about cats being the cause for song bird decline. I had to leave and go take a nice relaxing bath cuz he pissed me off so much.


i did the same thing!!

i was lucky i didnt get banned but i had to say what i said, he was making me ill. lol


----------



## groovy chick

Phew ive just had to read back 13 pages. Not been on for a while because my mum got taken back into hospital on Monday. We found out today she has pneumonia (sp). Its been a bloody nightmare :bash:

Katie i am so sorry to hear about Puck. Id deffinatly be onto the vets having a word. I dont know anything about rats getting pts but you getting sent out the room doesnt seem right.

Eileen your rats have got bigger. I think i like Angus the best. Id be absolutly terrified if i was to meet one in the flesh though.

Um did i miss Dennis in his new jumper :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Nasty, horrid, misinformed cat hater:devil::devil::devil:He really pissed me off too. We should all of emailed a mod and got him a ban


----------



## Shell195

Dennis`s jumper is a bit big so Auntie Eileen is knitting him a new one:flrt: Heres a couple of pics of my boy, I adore this little nekkid man he is so deliciously naughty and loving


----------



## Esarosa

By the time I got back some of the threads were closed. It's like Christy (I think) said though. You don't go on the snake section saying 'i'm going to shoot any snake I see in my garden' etc. You would get torn to pieces. Good lord imagine if he said similar in the lizard or shelled sections!!

The thing that bugged me reading his replies was that it was blatent he was just trying to get a rise out of people. He was presented with facts. Though him and his lackey claimed they were opinions...but their opinions were 'facts'. Strange that. I don't mind people having a different views, it's what life is about. But I don't like it when people are deliberately disrespectful of others opinions, and won't even aknowledge evidence when it is presented to them. That I find really frustrating. If I'm presented with cold hard evidence and I'm wrong, I will admit to that.

Well for the last few hours me and Will have been building the new cage...(well I say me..I keep getting thrown out as i'm a back seat builder apparantly.)What made me think this was a good idea with how drained I am I have no idea, just want to cuddle up with my hot water bottle and go to bed. He's still at it now and nowhere near to being done, so might do intro's tomorrow. If I do them tonight I'll just be sat at the cage like a hawk all night and I'm blooming shattered. I think this cage is supposed to be easy to put together, but some of the pieces were slightly warped or bent out of the correct shape so didn't fit together well. So it's been a tool & DIY job.

Ruby & Ghost don't seem themselves at all to me. They're normally up and about by now. They didn't want to free range, they just had a quick pop out then went back into the cage and Ruby has been...what I would describe as 'looking' for something. Will is adamant I'm imagining it but they're definitely not themselves. She came out of one of the beds wandered around the cage, went in the other beds and hammocks then went back to her original bed and curled back up and went to sleep. Her and Puck were bosom buddies though, my little chocolate and cream duo. 

Really sorry to hear about your mum Amanda. I hope she improves. :grouphug: . If you've missed Dennis' jumper pictures I have too, as I've not seen them yet either.

Shell how did you get on at the vets with your two?

Gina I didn't think you were harsh at all you used the :censor: icon. I've seen people say a lot worse and not get a ban before.

[edit] Ahhh there he is! Shell he looks blooming gorgeous. Is he quite small (never seen a sphynx in the flesh)?


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Cari hun Im so sorry, if ya want to talk you know where I am Big Hugs
> 
> Gina sorry couldnt watch the video things like that prey on my mind.I agree with Eileen next it will be people:devil:
> 
> Back from vets. Jasper never got sedated for an ulcer peel as its so much better, so he just repeated what he did last week with the scalpel blade(numbing the eye first) and he has to continue with the Fucithalmic, Elmos bladder still feels a bit thickened so hes had a Convenia injection and Ive to reduce the Prednisalone to one every other day and hes back next week too
> 
> Hope you have a good day Eileen





Shell195 said:


> Dennis`s jumper is a bit big so Auntie Eileen is knitting him a new one:flrt: Heres a couple of pics of my boy, I adore this little nekkid man he is so deliciously naughty and loving


 
That much going on you missed them so I have quoted them above


----------



## Shell195

Hes not particularly small for a 7 month old kitten hes just pear shaped:lol2: I need to worm him again tomorrow so I will let you know his weight but he feels quite heavy


----------



## fenwoman




----------



## Shell195

Oh Pam youve really cheered me up PMSL :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

I thought that would make you giggle :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Look at the little bag of skin!! So cute!! I wanna squish him, I do!!

I did report the ignoramous' thread about the song birds... Then when I came back after my bath, it was locked.

Your poor Mom, Amanda!!  Things just keep adding up, huh...  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

See - I've missed loads again, I have, but I've had so much to do what with going away tomorrow.

Well I have to say first and foremost that I think you're right Michelle - Dennis' ears have grown apace with the rest of him so they still look enormous!!! And the jumper does look big. Now I've just packed up the other one, but having seen him in that one I wouldn't say I'm ultra confident about this one either! :blush: You said 5/8th of an inch less on the body, so the top half is 6 sts less, so it will be narrower. However, I just realised that I didn't think down the lower bit and while searching through your pms for your address, I saw the one where you said it was a bit wide between his legs which measure 3" and I went downstairs to check and this one (like the one he's wearing) is just over 3½" :blush:

Anyway, see what it's like when it arrives. It's well seen he's still a baby with growing to do, cos that jumper fit luna quite snug with her saggy belly an' all!!! 

Amanda, so sorry to hear about your mum! Pneumonia is not fun - I hope she's OK.

Everyone else, those threads went crazy, didn't they?


----------



## Shell195

He gets squished by everyone and kissed and lots of belly blurts:flrt: 


Amanda i missed that about your poor Mum it must be so worrying for you all


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, I think that bassy character just enjoys pissing people off... One of those little boys who think they're men. And it assholes like him who took our Chester away from us. That's probably why I got so pissed off.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yes, Shell!! Dennis needs raspberries blown on his belly!!! I do it to my nekkid ratlets, too *lol*


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I blurted on all my kittens bellies - not blurting on my rats' bellies yet, cos if I made a noise like that at the minute they'd likely poop themselves - they don't like loud noises!!!

Jen I totally understood why you felt the way you did and why you were so angry - and I totally agree the man is an absolute A/H.


----------



## Shell195

Im sure it will be fine Eileen.Hes not finished growing yet and by the amount he he eats it wont be long before the jumpers fit him like a glove. Hes decided its James well beloved fish flavoured kitten food or nothing which is a flippin pain as its not an easy flavour to find. He loves the 60% fish pouches but wont eat chicken at all not even freshly roasted. My other cats will kill for that. He adores Whiskas cat treats though whatever the flavour. Steve says Ive spoilt him:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Well it certainly sounds like someone has!! :lol2:

I know this one is narrower because it slid easily into the C5 envelope, whereas the pale blue one had to be 'squished' very slightly to get it to slide into the envelope to try and keep the postage down to "large letter".

This one is navy blue and pale blue stripes and in the same very soft eyelash-y wool. Hope it's OK, but I'll have to wait until I get home on Wednesday to find out!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen You have a pm:blush: I bet you hate me I must be a nightmare customer.......................Sorry:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Spoiled rotten little fur(less)ball!!!  

Am contemplating trying a harness and lead on Bindi... She's always busy doing SOMETHING, and I thought it might be a way of getting her to release a bit of energy. She's currently running around the house like a lunatic! *lol*

Got a bit of a problem with Kallie... She gets "the runs" from time to time which tend to last about a week or so and then clears up. She gets in the litter box and literally growls when she's in there. She is fed exclusively on James Wellbeloved (cuz Louis had tummy problems before we started him on this) and it happens every few months or so. Any ideas what could be causing it and what I can do?


----------



## feorag

I've just read your pm and I'm beginning to think just that.

Had to laugh though - 5/6" off it - you saw five to 6 inches and I saw five sixths of an inch! :blush:

So the new one is gonna be too big as well. Maybe I'll eventually get one right!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I've just read your pm and I'm beginning to think just that.
> 
> Had to laugh though - 5/6" off it - you saw five to 6 inches and I saw five sixths of an inch! :blush:
> 
> So the new one is gonna be too big as well. Maybe I'll eventually get one right!


oh noo


----------



## feorag

Oh, yes!! :lol2: She's just gonna have to fatten him up until he fits it!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Oh, yes!! :lol2: She's just gonna have to fatten him up until he fits it!



hehe!!


----------



## Amalthea

Amalthea said:


> Spoiled rotten little fur(less)ball!!!
> 
> Am contemplating trying a harness and lead on Bindi... She's always busy doing SOMETHING, and I thought it might be a way of getting her to release a bit of energy. She's currently running around the house like a lunatic! *lol*
> 
> Got a bit of a problem with Kallie... She gets "the runs" from time to time which tend to last about a week or so and then clears up. She gets in the litter box and literally growls when she's in there. She is fed exclusively on James Wellbeloved (cuz Louis had tummy problems before we started him on this) and it happens every few months or so. Any ideas what could be causing it and what I can do?


 
:whistling2: Eileen... Oh cat queen... Help? :notworthy:


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> :whistling2: Eileen... Oh cat queen... Help? :notworthy:


coud she be eating random rubbish from the house?
for example... tom had a funny tummy today... i heard him gorwling today and he had a slice of pizza which he must of hidden somewhere... (havent eaten pizza for about 2 weeks) !! lol..


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... Just cat food. The only one I'd worry about eating random crap is Bindi. She's such a little thieving brat! *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Nope... Just cat food. The only one I'd worry about eating random crap is Bindi. She's such a little thieving brat! *lol*


lol tom is awful!!! he runs of and hides it so u cant find it.. like the pizza!


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi's the same... And then a few days later, it magically appears in the water bowl. She has this strange obsession with the water bowl (and putting things in it).


----------



## Shell195

Do you give her any milk at all or do you have house plants?


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Bindi's the same... And then a few days later, it magically appears in the water bowl. She has this strange obsession with the water bowl (and putting things in it).


lol, penlids... tom finds penlids from no where and put them in the water bowl too!


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> lol, penlids... tom finds penlids from no where and put them in the water bowl too!


Libbys favorite things to steal are knickers and socks. Odd cat. She steals them out of the dryer/radiators. I really want to know where her stock piles are as I have no clue. Harriet and Sophie both had pen lid fetishes but it's something Libby has never seemed to understand.

For anyone who may do this in future, (it's very random) I advise you not to. Decided to intro the rats today and get to bed. So Will poppeed the Jenny cage (current cage) on top of the new Furet XL...well I hardly got any sleep because the bloody thing kept creaking and i was petrified the whole thing would collapse. But being the weakling that I am I can't even lift the jenny cage up. So have to wait for Will to get up. 

In the end it really was a nightmare to put together, loads of warped bits. And a pretty big cage footprint which I should really have thought more about...lots of substrate needed, and still need to find somewhere locally that does cardboard bedding. I say locally as we don't drive so a big bale of cardboard may be tricky for me to manouvre on a train :lol2:

Jen would you advise a completely neutral cage for intro's? Spirit is tiny you see and I'm not sure if putting something of theirs in the cage may give them a foot up, or make things worse. If Ghost or Ruby took a dislike to her she would come off very badly. Not that they've ever drawn blood before but it's me, so I panic about these things.


----------



## feorag

Sorry Jen I didn't see your post about the diarrhoea problem cos I went to bed after my last post. I'm with Shell, is she drinking any milk? I know someone who couldn't get down to the root cause of diarrhoea in one of her cats and never fed milk, until her vet asked if her children tended to leave any breakfast cereal in the morning - that was when she remembered that they always had when they were younger and then worked out that the cat was clearing out the cereal bowls every morning and all the milk left in the bottom! :lol2: Now I know this can't be your problem, but I'm just wondering if she's getting milk without you being aware of it???

On the subject of cats pinching stuff, I'm still searching for a lizard phonecharm!! I had 2, advertised them on here, sold them both to Cat, carried them downstairs and put them on the dining table. That night came to pack them up and could only find 1 - that was a week ago and I still haven't found it. I know I had it, I know I carried both downstairs, so I can only assume that a cat has pinched one!! Lord knows when that will ever turn up!!!

Katie, sounds like you had the "night from Hell" all right. Have you sorted out the cages now?


----------



## Esarosa

Aye sounded like an old creaky house. Will true to form slept right through. I tried waking him a few times to ask for help shifting the cage but it was a lost cause.

Temporary hammocks are in the new cage (some proper hammocks some tea towels). Beds, litter tray, tubes, food water etc. Just debating how to go about these intro's. They have met before but the only one who took an instant liking to them was Puck, Spirit is a right mardy little thing. Wanted to put one of their wheels in the cage but if it has to be completely neutral they'll have to do without it for now.

I think the cage is setup ok though the bar spacing between the sides and the roof is bothering me. And also the doors. They don't sit as snug as they do in the Jenny, and are easier to open. Spirit and keira being escape artists at the best of times has me a tad worried. So will put some hammock clips over which should at least stop them opening them. Can't wait to get them all in the new cage though, iwas going to coat the jenny bars and add a bigger door when its not in use, but I absolutely hate that cage so I might just offer it on freecycle if things go smoothly.

Funny you should mention the lizard phone charm. Libby is obsessed with the one I got from you. You'll be sat on the couch talking to someone and she's straight on your shoulder attacking the phone.


----------



## feorag

Glad the lizard phonecharm is a success. The ones I was selling were very different though. They were made out of tiny green glass sead beads with long tails and feet and toes (very complicated and I've no idea how they were made), but they are fairly moveable, being beads on nylon thread and I think that's what has attracted the cats.

I rushed back to where I got them and they had 2 left, so I bought the last 2 she had, cos Cat had paid me for them! So the small amount I added to the purchase price for a wee bit profit for me was lost (and more) in the petrol cost to drive the 40 mile back to my local supplier!! :lol2:

I'll leave Jen to advise you on the rats - I'm still such a novice!


----------



## Esarosa

Wow 40 miles and you consider that local :shock: that's like a day trip for us. Relying on busses can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## feorag

Well it's my local bead supplier for the general stuff I need that sometimes I can't buy on-line. A lot of small craft shops sell a small amount of beads, but this one is a specific jewellery making shop, so she has a huge range of stuff - that's where I got the tortoises from that she can't get from America any more!! so needs must if I urgently need something, then it's a 40 mile drive - well 37 and a bit if you want to be pedantic!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We do have a house plant, but, again, it's only Bindi who nibbles at the the thing (and poos in it). She's such a brat! *lol*

Nope, no milk, either... We tend to drink any milk from our cereal, as well. I just can't figger it out! I don't understand how she can be getting such an upset tummy when she's on if not the best, at least one of the best, foods and that's basically all she gets. They get the odd piece of chicken if we're having it for dinner and sometimes cat treats. But Kallie isn't a huge fan of people food.

Katie, I would probably just put fresh stuff into the new cage and put all the girls together in there... Expect a bit of sneezing during intros and maybe some arguments, but as long as it doesn't escalate into proper fights, just let them sort it out themselves. They have to figger out who's boss and all that


----------



## Esarosa

Not sure what's up with Kallie, it does seem strange.

This will probably sound ridiculous but here goes..does IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) exist in cats? It's just my aunt has that and can be fine for weeks then has a dicky tummy, then is fine again for a few more weeks.

In regards to rattie intro's cheers for that Jen, I'll let you know how we get on. I'm hoping Keira becomes top rat, so Spirit has some protection. I always think of her as so tiny and fragile, she was the real runt of her litter, so of course me being a sucker for weaklings I had to have her. I wish I had more common sense sometimes.


----------



## Amalthea

It's annoying, as well, cuz Lou was always our funny tummy boy, but he's been great since being on the James Wellbeloved. Figgers, right?!?

Girlies are usually so easy to intro, Katie, so I wouldn't worry too much. 

In my boy cage, our top rat, Logan, has been knocked down the ladder... He's a really old boy (nearing his third birthday), so I feel sorry for him. Now whenever you go in to their room, he comes up to the door and all he wants is lovin's. Which worries me a bit... Am scared he's saying his goodbyes.


----------



## feorag

Yes, Katie ibs or colitis does exist in cats - Merlin, my first Somali had it - he never produced a normal stool in all of his 9 years - Mr Whippy was his middle name!!! :lol2:

Jen, just a thought but is there beef in the food you're feeding (sorry can't remember what you said you were feeding and it's page back now to go and find it)? I doubt it cos most manufacturers of cat foods avoid beef, but just wondering?


----------



## Amalthea

*goes to look and see*


----------



## Amalthea

Nope.. None at all. And the first two ingredients are rice and turkey.


----------



## Shell195

Yes cats do get IBS. Ive just been trawling the net and came across this stuff.I think we may get some for the Sanctuary as it sound s good for runny bums:lol2:

*Peridale granuals*

Quantity: </STRONG>A bulk promoting agent for the control of stool consistency in cases of diarrhoea or constipation, in dogs/cats following surgery, or the management of infected anal sacs.
The granules may be sprinkled on the food or placed dry on the tongue.
Active Ingredient Sterculia BP 98%, and inert substance that absorbs up to 60 times it's own volume of water, forming a gelatinous mass that increases the bulk of the intestinal contents. This encourages normal peristalsis and the passage of a normally formed stool.
Dose: up to 5 kg bodyweight: 1/2 level teaspoon (1.5gms)daily
5-15kg: 1 level teaspoon (3gm) once or twice daily
Over 15kg: 1 heaped teaspoon (6gm) once or twice daily


----------



## Amalthea

Ooh!! That could be handy to keep around anyways, Shell!! Can ya give me the link of where ya found it?


----------



## Shell195

Heres the link
MedicAnimal, pet care with a conscience

*Peridale granules* 
Products meeting the search criteria
*1 products *

£15.87











Its a good site as you can click on the chat now button and speak to someone online if you have any questions about anything. Ive just done it and asked when this product was back in stock and they said at the end of this month: victory:
I get my wormers and such off here too plus you get a small discount and you can refer people too and get £5 vouchers
I googled this stuff and loads of people use it for cats with IBS they say you cant overdose as its not absorbed by the body it just passes through the system


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic!!  You're a star!


----------



## feorag

I tried fibre with Merlin, but it didn't make any difference - actually nothing made any difference. Did stool tests, food elimination diet and everything - came back with nothing.

When he got to about 7 it got very bad and I tried homeopathy, but it didn't work, so that year when I was at the National Club Club show in London I found George McLeod (who wrote a book about homeopathy for cats) and spoke to him. He suggested a different remedy and it helped. Then Ainsworth's pharmacist suggested using a nosode with the remedy and that sorted him out for a wee while (still diarrhoea, but not so bad). Then when he was 8½ it became really bad and he was dreadfully ill, losing 25% of his body weight and his condition became really bad. This time the remedy made no difference whatsoever and I just thought "this cat is suffering". We took him to the vets and had one last-ditch attempt, but I knew that night I should have gone with my gut instinct and had him pts that night, but I was there the next morning and said my goodbyes. He had nearly 9 good years when, even with the constant diarrhoea, he still looked in fabulous condition, but it was his time. Strangely enough we lost him a month before Roscoe was born and that was why we kept Roscoe - to replace Merlin!


----------



## Shell195

Ive had 2 cats with Colitis. Benji my Oriental Black who had suffered crush injuries as a tiny kitten and the breeder failed to tell us. It was the XRays that brought it to light. He was constantly licking his back end and self mutilating as he tried to clean the never ending diorreah do w eventually at about 14 months old called it a day to save further suffering and Cuddles my wonderful Black/white scarf cat who we battled with for many years until we decided he had been through enough.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had another Sanctuary call for rodents
Hamster & Gerbil Rehome Liverpool 

I wish I had the bedroom spare now so I could help them. An odd cage is fine but not enough cat free space for this lot:bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had another Sanctuary call for rodents
> Hamster & Gerbil Rehome Liverpool
> 
> I wish I had the bedroom spare now so I could help them. An odd cage is fine but not enough cat free space for this lot:bash:




Poor things 


Well we've intro'd them into the big cage and i'm feeling terrible. Will put the tube in there so they can get to and from shelves easier, and I didn't even think to take it out..well what a daft idea that was. Ruby got far to rough with spirit, who's retreated to the tube and now won't come out for love nor money, not even for sunflower seeds! The others are being okay at the moment they just keep wanting to get past her but spirit is screaming thinking they're going to attack her, poor sod. I can't see any blood, I'm just waiting for her to come out so I can check her over properly.

I don't know what happened, one minute they were fine with her, in fact it was like she'd always been with them, the problems were with ghost and Keira. Then the next minute Ruby has Spirit pinned and won't let her up :?

Ghost was being really rough with Keira, but as soon as the scuffle was over they both came to me for cuddles and went down my top..problem solved at least for the time being there. I just don't know how to get spirit out without dismantling the tube and making matters worse for her. She's been in the same spot for about half an hour now, and Keira is far to interested in everyone else to give a toss about her sister :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> Poor things
> 
> 
> Well we've intro'd them into the big cage and i'm feeling terrible. Will put the tube in there so they can get to and from shelves easier, and I didn't even think to take it out..well what a daft idea that was. Ruby got far to rough with spirit, who's retreated to the tube and now won't come out for love nor money, not even for sunflower seeds! The others are being okay at the moment they just keep wanting to get past her but spirit is screaming thinking they're going to attack her, poor sod. I can't see any blood, I'm just waiting for her to come out so I can check her over properly.
> 
> I don't know what happened, one minute they were fine with her, in fact it was like she'd always been with them, the problems were with ghost and Keira. Then the next minute Ruby has Spirit pinned and won't let her up :?
> 
> Ghost was being really rough with Keira, but as soon as the scuffle was over they both came to me for cuddles and went down my top..problem solved at least for the time being there. I just don't know how to get spirit out without dismantling the tube and making matters worse for her. She's been in the same spot for about half an hour now, and Keira is far to interested in everyone else to give a toss about her sister :roll:


Poor little Spirit I bet you feel awful I know I would. Im sure she will be fine once she has settled down a bit and the novelty of having a baby sis to bully has worn off with Ruby. At least the tube has given her a bolt hole to go in


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor Spirit and poor you!! But you're right there's nothing you can do at the minute that might not make matters worse. 

Jen might have a suggestion, sadly I haven't - what I would say is that they have to work it out, but of course I realise that Spirit is at a disadvantage because of her size, which doesn't make for a fair or even playing field, does it?


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Im sure it will be fine Eileen.Hes not finished growing yet and by the amount he he eats it wont be long before the jumpers fit him like a glove. Hes decided its James well beloved fish flavoured kitten food or nothing which is a flippin pain as its not an easy flavour to find. He loves the 60% fish pouches but wont eat chicken at all not even freshly roasted. My other cats will kill for that. He adores Whiskas cat treats though whatever the flavour. Steve says Ive spoilt him:whistling2:


 I can't see a problem here. If Steve is feeling jealous, get him a couple of fish pouches all to himself and he can't complain can he?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I can't see a problem here. If Steve is feeling jealous, get him a couple of fish pouches all to himself and he can't complain can he?:lol2:


 

I may just feed him this for his tea tonight:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor Spirit and poor you!! But you're right there's nothing you can do at the minute that might not make matters worse.
> 
> Jen might have a suggestion, sadly I haven't - what I would say is that they have to work it out, but of course I realise that Spirit is at a disadvantage because of her size, which doesn't make for a fair or even playing field, does it?


 
I thought you were off on your travels Eileen:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Poor little Spirit I bet you feel awful I know I would. Im sure she will be fine once she has settled down a bit and the novelty of having a baby sis to bully has worn off with Ruby. At least the tube has given her a bolt hole to go in



We have a singular tube at the bottom with nesting material in, that one was put in deliberately as It's small enough for keira and spirit to fit in but would be a push for Ghost or Ruby who are big girls. So if I could get her out of the big tube again (she came out briefly and seems physically okay) I can put her in there to calm down and go to sleep. Tube she's in is see through so I can see her eyes closing then forcing them open so she must be shattered bless her.

Will says i'm panicking to much because of her size. When we intro'd ruby & ghost to rolo & puck there was a lot of fighting and screaming but the size difference wasn't quite so big. Ghost and Ruby where the 'babies' then, and straight away became top rats. But it's why I held back introducing them permanantly to the new babies as Spirit is so tiny but she just won't bulk up no matter what I feed her. Her and Keira have been on a high protein/carb bulk up diet to promote growth since we got them, and although she's got bigger she's not a whole lot bigger than when we got her. 

Ghost has just gone into the tube and snuggled up to Spirit and she seems to have calmed down a little now, nodding off anyways. That or ghost is cutting the air supply off, one or the other.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Good luck with the ratties Katie, sounds like a bit of a nightmare! :gasp:

I didn't know cats could get colitis, I know dogs can so it makes sense with cats.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I thought you were off on your travels Eileen:whistling2:


Not quite yet - Barry'll be home in about 20 mins to run me to the airport. Elise is in a pretty bad way at the minute, so I'm glad I'd already booked to go down. If I'd spoken to her this morning and not made these plans I would have been in such a panic!!

I spent ages this morning persuading her to go to the docs and get on some anti-d's because she's very vulnerable when she gets depressed and I think the miscarriage on top of losing her contact with Chloe has just been too much for her to cope with. He told her exactly what I told her, she's crashed and needs to be on anti-b's otherwise she'll end up relapsing or having a breakdown. He said she should have been there sooner and because she's left it until she's crashed, she's going to need to be on the anti-d's longer!

Katie, I do think your problem is that she is so much smaller than the rest - if she was the same size I think you wouldn't be worrying quite so much, but that doesn't help really, does it?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh no Eileen i'm sorry to hear that about Elise, big hug to you and yours hun :grouphug:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Not quite yet - Barry'll be home in about 20 mins to run me to the airport. Elise is in a pretty bad way at the minute, so I'm glad I'd already booked to go down. If I'd spoken to her this morning and not made these plans I would have been in such a panic!!
> 
> I spent ages this morning persuading her to go to the docs and get on some anti-d's because she's very vulnerable when she gets depressed and I think the miscarriage on top of losing her contact with Chloe has just been too much for her to cope with. He told her exactly what I told her, she's crashed and needs to be on anti-b's otherwise she'll end up relapsing or having a breakdown. He said she should have been there sooner and because she's left it until she's crashed, she's going to need to be on the anti-d's longer!



Poor Elise, I hope she picks up  a miscarriage is hard at the best of times, without everything she's had to deal with poor thing. She's very lucky she has you, I hope you have a safe flight down.


----------



## feorag

Thanks Katie - that's Barry home now, so signing out until late Wednesday night or Thursday morning. Be kind to me, don't post loads of stuff and if there's anything important that I should know pm me, cos I probably won't have time to trawl through pages and pages of this thread!!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Thanks Katie - that's Barry home now, so signing out until late Wednesday night or Thursday morning. Be kind to me, don't post loads of stuff and if there's anything important that I should know pm me, cos I probably won't have time to trawl through pages and pages of this thread!!



Normally when you and Shell aren't to active the thread goes into hibernation, so you MIGHT be okay. Best of luck with everything :grouphug:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no... Poor Elise  How horrible  Hope everything starts to improve, Eileen.

As for the ratlets, Katie, when I'm doing intros, I don't give them much in the way of cage furnishings, especially ones that a more dominant one can trap a smaller one in. I find the furnishings give them more to be territorial over, so I start to add them after a couple days. Just give them the bare minimum to begin with. A couple hammocks, several food dishes and water bottles. Then if you are still having problems, give them all a bath together then put them back into a clean cage. usually they are so busy helping dry eachother off, that they forget they aren't actually friends and by the time they remember, it's all water under the bridge


----------



## Amalthea

Just got a letter through from Bindi's vet saying she's due for her kitten checkup cuz she's 6 months old now!! Oh, how the time flies. My little girl isn't so little anymore. Doubt they're gonna be impressed with little miss wriggle worm now that she doesn't sit still *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Just got a letter through from Bindi's vet saying she's due for her kitten checkup cuz she's 6 months old now!! Oh, how the time flies. My little girl isn't so little anymore. Doubt they're gonna be impressed with little miss wriggle worm now that she doesn't sit still *lol*



6 months :shock: that seems to have gone so quickly! Updated pictures are in order me thinks!

All the ratties have been cuddled up asleep in the tube for the past hour or so. Keira looked a little lost when she saw they were all in there and had a potter around for a bit, came and had a cuddle with me then went straight in and straight to sleep with them. So happy I just hope they carry on like this.

She's always been a tart for attention but she's been a little star today, she didn't kick off when Ghost was being a wench, she just waited for her to give in then came for a cuddle, calmed down then went back in and got on with it. Really proud. She really dislikes Will though, I think it's because he's so loud and makes erratic movements. Wheras i'm used to the rats so all my movements are sort of smooth. Once everythings settled down i'm going to try to get him do some pouch bonding with her. When I've suggested it in the past he's been offended. Apparantly a pink pouch makes him look ridiculous :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> 6 months :shock: that seems to have gone so quickly! Updated pictures are in order me thinks!
> 
> All the ratties have been cuddled up asleep in the tube for the past hour or so. Keira looked a little lost when she saw they were all in there and had a potter around for a bit, came and had a cuddle with me then went straight in and straight to sleep with them. So happy I just hope they carry on like this.
> 
> She's always been a tart for attention but she's been a little star today, she didn't kick off when Ghost was being a wench, she just waited for her to give in then came for a cuddle, calmed down then went back in and got on with it. Really proud. She really dislikes Will though, I think it's because he's so loud and makes erratic movements. Wheras i'm used to the rats so all my movements are sort of smooth. Once everythings settled down i'm going to try to get him do some pouch bonding with her. When I've suggested it in the past he's been offended. Apparantly a pink pouch makes him look ridiculous :whistling2:


 

So glad your ratlets are getting on:2thumb: Poor Will he needs to learn how to get in touch with his feminine side:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got a letter through from Bindi's vet saying she's due for her kitten checkup cuz she's 6 months old now!! Oh, how the time flies. My little girl isn't so little anymore. Doubt they're gonna be impressed with little miss wriggle worm now that she doesn't sit still *lol*


 

:gasp: Thats gone so quickley. I agree with Katie we need new photos of her:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Will see what I can do about pics... But getting her to sit still long enough for pictures is far from easy


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Will see what I can do about pics... But getting her to sit still long enough for pictures is far from easy


 
Sounds like Dennis hes a worm too LOL


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

action shots will do :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

So a blurry butt here and half a head there will be ok? *lol*


----------



## ditta

:lol2: theres been a proper cat fight here tonight:lol2:


:lol2:cat has just bitten spaghetti:lol2:

cat was looking at the babies in the spiny mouse viv and spaghetti creeped up behind her and before she knew it he had a spiny in his mouth, she grabbed him but he wouldnt let go soooooo, she bit him on the head and he let go, the spiny is no worse for wear but spaggy is stunned that his mummy bit him:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Oh dear!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

it wasnt a hard bite it was just a nip on the top of his head to get him to let go! the little sod snuck his head in the viv behind me while my head was all the way in the viv over the other side! he was lucky i didnt get my claws out! :lol2:


----------



## jlldhd

I had a cat before, it is very lively. The cat alway play the caddice on our floor. Sadly, i didn't take a pic for it before the cat die.


Mephitis said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have two cats both toms 'charlie' [ginger] and 'tilly' [white tabby] i think,i am no expert on cats as they are really my OH but i think you may have read my thread *cattery*..
> 
> Anyway just saw the thread and thought i would post.
> 
> I don't have any pics as yet either,so a bit useless really LOL.
> 
> John


----------



## freekygeeky

was looking for some reason for birth defects , kittens and came up with an interesting website (sad/horrible images i woudl say 18+) 
FELINE MEDICAL CURIOSITIES: FACIAL DEFORMITIES
how common are these problems (breeders?)


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh Gina those pics are awful, curiosity made me look but I wish I hadn't :gasp:


----------



## Mush

hey just a quick question, dave the kitten bit me this morning and his teeth were bleeding? is this a sign of bad stuff or him teething?


----------



## Nat

hey all....im back  
I am also wayyyyyyyyyy excited about the fact that in about 15 mins, after 3 months without a car I have saved ALL BY MYSELF for the car of my dreams (or at least within y insurance limit for now lmao) a rover 25, 2002 51 plate whoop!!
Bear is in the vets 14th april to be de-balled lmao.....poor sods dappy as hell now so god knows whats gona happen once he is without his manhood!!
Hope all your furries are well...and the whole spaghetti bein bitten story had me chokin on my coffee!!! haha xx


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Naughty Spag.............Im glad spiney baby is ok though

Cat by name Cat by nature..your an animal:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm I wonder if Eileens taken everybody to Surrey with her:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm I wonder if Eileens taken everybody to Surrey with her:whistling2:



I did say when Eileen or you aren't around it goes very quiet in here :razz:

Naughty Spaghetti! Glad the spiny is okay.

Ratties have had a few scuffles since yesterdays peaceful sleepy cuddles, but it seems to be the babies faults. Spirit seems to think Ruby is momma rat so is stuck to her like glue. So Ruby will go up the tube, Spirits on her heels. Ruby goes to turn around and can't because Spirit is there wanting fussing :lol2: quite cute really. Lucky really that Ruby is being very tolerant with her.

Keira's decided to go for our dominant girl Ghost as mentor and again is stuck to her like glue. I put their wodent wheel back in today though and at the moment Keira is petrified of it, Ghost seems to have realised and when she's had enough of Keira, if pinning her doesn't desuade her she just goes and lies down in the wheel.

You've got to love rats it's like having toddlers


----------



## daikenkai

Ok peeps, instead of starting a new thread, thought id ask here for advise...
Long story short, my OH gran died yesterday after a long illness. She had 2 dog and a cat, the dogs have now been homed with family members and we offered to take the cat, only problem is, shes always been a housecat but has somehow gotten out in the time his gran has been ill. She wont go near anyone and a neighbour is feeding her (leaving food outside) 
I REALLY want to get this cat quick. Shes 15 years old and is probably in dire need of flea and worm treatment. Not to mention shes not spayed. can she still get pregnant at that age?! 
I phoned the cats protection and they were as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike...so what do you guys suggest?


----------



## Shell195

You need to borrow a cat trap Im surprised CP didnt suggest letting you borrow one
EDIT ring them back and ask to borrow one also try here
*Hep For Abandoned Animals - Dundee And District *
Second Time Around 
51 Albert Street 
Dundee 
DD4 6NY Telephone: 01382 621716

Can you open the house and try and coax her back inside with food?


----------



## Shell195

Katie Im so glad the ratlets are getting on:flrt:It must be Eileen that makes all the noise as its soooooooo quiet LOL


----------



## Esarosa

Just ocurred to me that I haven't introduced the two i've been panicking over the last few days. So here they are. Apologies for blurry pictures couldn't keep my hand from shaking.

Keira is the black berkshire









And this is Spirit









Who I think is a powder blue but really have no idea. Everytime I look at the hawthorn rats page I come away thinking something else


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous ratties hun:flrt:Very pretty


----------



## daikenkai

Shell195 said:


> You need to borrow a cat trap Im surprised CP didnt suggest letting you borrow one
> EDIT ring them back and ask to borrow one also try here
> *Hep For Abandoned Animals - Dundee And District *
> Second Time Around
> 51 Albert Street
> Dundee
> DD4 6NY Telephone: 01382 621716
> 
> Can you open the house and try and coax her back inside with food?


Thanks for the reply. The woman who answered was very unhelpful actually. she just more or less tried to get me to take it to them when i did catch her and said "well itll come to you eventually, and i hope youre feeding it!" 
Lovely woman...
Ill phone that number tomorrow, see what they say


----------



## daikenkai

Oh, the neighbour whos feeding her is going to try and catch her, if she cant, we may try coaxing her back to the house. anythings worth a try! Lol


----------



## Shell195

Keep us updated please


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Good luck catching the cat, not sure if they can still get pregnant at that age, hopefully not!


----------



## elliottreed

hey all, just been woken up by someone rather distraught, have 2 pregnant rats coming in which should be interesting, another pets at home failure by the sounds of it ! i'm going to be a mummy v soon! xxx


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone Ive been to the sanctuary today.

Poor ratties Cari but Im sure theyll be fine with you. Its been very quiet on here again I see.:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Naughty Spag.............Im glad spiney baby is ok though
> 
> Cat by name Cat by nature..*your an animal*:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
GGGGgggggRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> GGGGgggggRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
Shouldnt that be Meeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooowwwwwwwwww:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

well i thought it was about time i updated you lot again.
Scooby and tom are starting to learn how to go outside and what to do and not to do etc.. so so scary. but ive gotta keep going lol.

Anyway some pics from a few seconds ago. they dont leave each others side, so cute!! so much so tom repeatedly ran INTO a fence today.. long story.

They are egtting big!










































Lastly for size...(my brother is a 6'2 thin! teenager)
lol scoob on my brother.. please excuse the AWFUL sofa in the background, it has a cover, but its slipped off lol










hope you like 
shell and elieen especially!


----------



## Shell195

Gina they are hugggggggggggggggggggge:lol2: and so beautiful:flrt:


Eileens away until Wednesday ish


----------



## Amalthea

Gina, they have grown into such handsome lads!! So very shiney, too!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina they are hugggggggggggggggggggge:lol2: and so beautiful:flrt:


hehe i just cannot believe how much they have changed. ts so crazy. when i look at my desktop (which is this picture below) i dont see scooby at all he has changed SO MUCH! and the videos makes me cry. its crazy. oh how i miss minu and the rest though 

even since christmas their faces have changed.. its crazy. what must the thers be like?  i miss them 










i mean look at his eyes!!!! its mental!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina they are hugggggggggggggggggggge:lol2: and so beautiful:flrt:
> 
> 
> Eileens away until Wednesday ish


oh no 



Amalthea said:


> Gina, they have grown into such handsome lads!! So very shiney, too!!!


thank you! <--just added more pics! 
BArf diet has made them shhiney, and zingi!! nawwww!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i think we need then and now piccies of everyones kitties, this is ditta btw cant be bothered changing log in..........
gina i cant believe they have grown so fast, they are gorgeous and a credit to you........so come on folks follow gina's shining example and post then and now pics of pussies.........shell wash your dirty mind:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've taken some new pics of Bindi... Just got to upload them. Will do it tomorrow, I promise


----------



## freekygeeky

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think we need then and now piccies of everyones kitties, this is ditta btw cant be bothered changing log in..........
> gina i cant believe they have grown so fast, they are gorgeous and a credit to you........so come on folks follow gina's shining example and post then and now pics of pussies.........shell wash your dirty mind:whistling2::lol2:


lol !!!!!! thanky


Amalthea said:


> I've taken some new pics of Bindi... Just got to upload them. Will do it tomorrow, I promise


YAY !!! even though im sure its not the same cat.:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think we need then and now piccies of everyones kitties, this is ditta btw cant be bothered changing log in..........
> gina i cant believe they have grown so fast, they are gorgeous and a credit to you........so come on folks follow gina's shining example and post then and now pics of pussies.........shell wash your dirty mind:whistling2::lol2:


 

:gasp: Moi


----------



## Shell195

Will have to try and get some new Menace pics I suppose:mf_dribble:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ninja then








spaghetti then








together then











together now









spaggy now









ninga now


----------



## daikenkai

Still no luck with the cat...we will keep trying though and will try our hardest to get a cat trap. 
On another note, the Maine **** breeder i had my name down with has a loevly little red boy for me. Hes 7 weeks old but wont be coming to me til around 14 weeks. EEPS!


----------



## pigglywiggly

maybe it would help if the neighbour didnt feed her for a day, she`s hardly going to come for food if her bellies already full? the tin of tuna trick might work then, lol

i`d be tearing my hair out if one of mine went walkabout!

hope you catch her soon.


----------



## daikenkai

Well now we've tried the neighbour catching her thing, i think the best way is a cat trap and some tuna. TBH i dont know how long shes been doing her own thing, and i found out she was a feral kitten, it took a huge amount of work to tame her when she was a baby, im just wondering if shes maybe went back to being a bit feral. 
if she has shes going to find it hard in my house, its not a quiet one until at least 11pm. lol


----------



## Shell195

daikenkai said:


> Well now we've tried the neighbour catching her thing, i think the best way is a cat trap and some tuna. TBH i dont know how long shes been doing her own thing, and i found out she was a feral kitten, it took a huge amount of work to tame her when she was a baby, im just wondering if shes maybe went back to being a bit feral.
> if she has shes going to find it hard in my house, its not a quiet one until at least 11pm. lol


Fingers crossed you catch her: victory: Any pics of your soon to be Coonie boy then? Ive got a Silver Tabby thats now 3 so hes still got a year to grow bigger:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ditta/Cat not sure whos logged on:lol2: Your 2 boys look Fab:flrt::flrt::flrt: Its hard to believe not so long ago they were cute lil kitties and now they are very handsome boys:mf_dribble:


----------



## daikenkai

Im going to meet him and his dad this week sometime, probably wednesday. shall get pics then! 
Will keep you all updated on the escapee too!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

wow those before and after pics are lovely! I can't believe how cuddly your cats are with eachother, F & F play loads but they don't sleep together. will have to try get some recent pics later.


----------



## elliottreed

woken up at 4 am by squeak squeaks, 8 baby ratties in the nest with mum, the other is about to pop any day now so it's a very broody time for me ! mother to be is absolutely huge

7 im sure are ok, one was a funny colour may have gone cold without mum sitting on them for a while but she got on about half an hour later and noone has been pushed from the nest yet, so may all be ok, lots of pip pips so will have to take some pics of the beans during this week, second mum to be is helping out, both mums cuddling together with babies underneath so im sure they will be fine and helping each other out, watching out for baby-snatching but am sure they'll be ok

:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats on the bubs!!!  I LOVE baby rats!! Shame on [email protected] for the fail... Again... 

Will get pics up of Bindi today... Promise


----------



## Amalthea

Uploading pics now  Thirteen of them to start you lot off with *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... Here ya go... Will put a couple in here and do her own thread 

Before:



















After:



















Tough life...


----------



## Shell195

Cari congratulations on your new babies. Dont forget when mum is settled we need pics of them:2thumb:

Wow Bindi really has gone from being an ugly duckling to a beautiful swan.
She looks so well its hard to believe she was so pitiful when you first rescued her. Well done hun youve done a great job with her:2thumb:


I see Louis is looking as handsome as ever


----------



## Amalthea

I, too, can't believe how pretty she is after how incredibly ugly she was to begin with. I mean, she was always absolutely adorable, but in such an ugly baby bird sorta way *lol* She's making up for her not being able to get into mischief as a tiny kitten now, though! My adorable little brat! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I, too, can't believe how pretty she is after how incredibly ugly she was to begin with. I mean, she was always absolutely adorable, but in such an ugly baby bird sorta way *lol* She's making up for her not being able to get into mischief as a tiny kitten now, though! My adorable little brat! *lol*


 
And you said you wouldnt keep her:whistling2: We all knew better:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, yeah *lol* It wasn't just me this time, though... It was Gary, too... He was the first one to start saying that he didn't know when somebody asked if we were keeping her *lol* That NEVER happens!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Wow Bindi looks great! there's no way you would think she is the same kitty as the scrawny little thing with dodgy fur in the first pics! well done to you and Gary, Jen! :no1: and I also love your other cat! :flrt:


----------



## elliottreed

what an absolute day of it.....

8 this morning at 4 am, and then i noticed her sister sitting very still and contractions had started, filled the water and she snapped and got my thumb which bled for 15 minutes (!!!) an hour and a half later she's now sitting with 11 babies across the cage from her sister with 8.......... i left them together to have their litters and help each other out and im so glad i did, they've helped each other clean the babies and are now sitting across the cage from each other like in hospital beds in a maternity wing! so happy really has made my day, was very worried they wouldn't be able to handle it and reject the babies or that with it being their first time they would struggle, but im so proud of them both

i am unsure whether the mummy to 11 will be able to raise them all what with it being such a large number for a first time but time can only tell.

and jen... there is nothing in this world like the noises those little beans make, it is the most adorable thing ever xxxxxxx


----------



## elliottreed

just to add, mum to 11 had just gone for a drink and i've noticed she looks ever so baggy now haha what a poorly girl, she had so many inside her she's now all wrinkly like a sharpei ! xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

The other pud you can see in the pics is Louis  He's my baby boy!!

Oh dear!! Poor you, Cari! And poor Mama Ratlets, too!!


----------



## elliottreed

such a tense time, both first time mums, and just arghh i always get nervous when littluns are involved, this is my first rat litter escapade too! haha... so im a first time granny as it were, we get the babies in when they're weaned but never been through the whole cycle. first time for everything i guess! have read up a lot and know i can pick everyone's brains if i need too hehe, theyve just had some warm chicken so it should help them a little, they each had dinner in bed tonight made them a little bowl up each and put it by their nests, the mum to 11 has my old cardigan which she is happily shredding into a nest as the mum to 8 nicked all the wool and bits i put in first!! xxxx


----------



## elliottreed

15 out of 19 counted alive this morning, 4 definitely dead, one very cold but still alive, they have joined the nest together both mums are taking turns in feeding all of them xxxx


----------



## Shell195

Morning people:2thumb: Not long until Eileen is back now and we can get back to normal:whistling2:


Ooh Cari thats a lot of babies. RIP to the 4 that never made it


----------



## Amalthea

Hamish, one of my old ratty boys passed away yesterday snuggled up with me. He was nearing his third birthday, so was an old man. When I found him on Sunday, I knew he wasn't gonna be around much longer. I spoon fed him runny foods and kept him snuggled with me. The last night before I went to bed, I checked on him and knew he was trying to go. So I took him out to let him snuggle and talk to him... He got a bit scared near the end, but I'm glad I could be there for him...

Here he is with his buddy, Logan (who's also an oldie)... Hamish is the siamese:










And him being his typical antisocial self...


----------



## Esarosa

Aw Jen really sorry for your loss  He was one very hunky rattie


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Katie  Him and Logan were two peas in a pod and I've noticed Logan slowing down (Hamish was very quick, really... went from being completely normal to how I found him on Sunday), so I'm now worried how Logan's gonna be... They've never been apart since they were 4 weeks old.


----------



## Shell195

Aww Jen Im so sorry Big Hugs(( )) RIP Hamish
I hate it when animals get old


----------



## Amalthea

Me too... I mean, I know you expect it to happen, but when you've had them for so long, it's hard  I am just glad I could be there for him in the end...


----------



## elliottreed

im so sorry jen  haven't had the sadness of finding a dead adult, but finding those babies this morning i can only sympathise. however the 4 i found had had no life and were not leaving anyone, take comfort in the fact you were there for him hun and im sure he is already making new friends at the rainbow bridge xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Cari... I think rats are really hard to lose. More so than some other rodenty pets... Due to the way they bond with you. They're like little dogs that have been shoved into a smaller body and given a shorter life.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, Cari... I think rats are really hard to lose. More so than some other rodenty pets... Due to the way they bond with you. They're like little dogs that have been shoved into a smaller body and given a shorter life.



Aye I completely agree with this. A friend of the family lost her dog this week so I was comforting her and talking to her, and I mentioned losing Puck & Rolo in the past few weeks, and got 'well it's not the same thing they're just rats!'...:bash: How I bit my tongue I will never know.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I try to not socialise with people who's views are "they're just rats"... Rats are amazing creatures and most definitely my favorite small pet.


----------



## Shell195

I think the problem with people who say "Its only a rat" is that they have never owned any so dont know how sweet and loving they are


----------



## elliottreed

definitely jen, always say that about them, and they even look very similar to puppies when born i think! very blunt nose etc...

you'll have to come visit next time you're in shrop hun xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

If we get down early enough for extra visiting without getting "the look" from his Mother, definitely!! *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Any news on the rattie bubs Cari? They doing okay? How are the mums holding up?

Our ratties are being little sods...well I say ratties, that should be Rat..or brat. Spirit, yes the teeny tiny one is becoming quite cocky. I think she's sussed out that the big girls might pin her but they don't mean her any harm so she's REALLY pushing her luck. She'll grab onto Ghosts side with her teeth and try to pull her wherever she wants her to go. If ghost tries getting past her she will get nipped. I'm just hoping Ghost and Ruby are a little more forceful so she doesn't become a problem. I don't want it getting to the stage where one of them really snaps. Ghost's being relatively patient but is starting to really fluff herself up at Spirit.

See I thought the problem would be the big girls or Keira, who in the old cage was very cocky and always over confident, But she's definitely bottom of the pecking order where the big girls are concerned and seems to get Ghosts frustration taken out on her. On the other hand it's made her even more of a mummies girl and when she wants a time out she'll ask to come out now bless her.

Jen I saw those wellies they are fab. Love the skull ones too.


----------



## Shell195

Cant wait until I get my naked ratlets:flrt: What is the best cage for 2 rats?? Something with lots of room, big doors and coated bars. I need to start looking because as soon as Dan has moved into his new flat I will have a spare room:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

See I love the Freddy 2 Cage. Coated bars nice big door for access, deep enough tray for decent amounts of substrate etc. Plenty big enough for 2 rats. A slightly bigger version of that is the freddy max, though I've not had my hands on that one in person.

We've just got the Ferplast Furet XL which is supposedly for 9 rats, though i think realistically 6 would be a better number. After the initial frustration with the cage parts being slightly warped I'm in love with the cage. The big door on the front is fab for access I can climb in to get to the back and give it a good scrub, the coated bars are a dream compared to the jenny. And there is oodles and oodles of room to bounce around in. Probably a bit big and intimidating initially for just the two rats, and with cage space comes GMR (get more rats) a highly addictive and contagious condition that effects even the best of people.


----------



## Shell195

Had a Jenny last time, it was a horrible cage. That one looks good, what about a Tom?
Which make better pets boys or girls. I want cuddley, licky babies. Ive not had rats for many years but feel I now need some


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Had a Jenny last time, it was a horrible cage. That one looks good, what about a Tom?
> Which make better pets boys or girls. I want cuddley, licky babies. Ive not had rats for many years but feel I now need some



Ah yeah Eileen has the tom cage I think and she's commented on it before and said that she's very impressed with it.

I've always been told, read, heard etc that boys make for better soppy, cuddle licky rats. And that's true of my friend Christine's rats. Her bucks on the whole are amazing, and completely soppy. That being said Keira is turning into a lovely licky cuddly girl. So maybe someone like Jen would be better to advise there as she has both herself. 

Out of the does I've had they've been a completely mixed bag. Rolo was human aggressive and just didn't like humans no matter what, Puck was pingy but loved her cuddles, Ruby isn't quite so pingy but her eyesight isn't brilliant so she's a little cautious of most things. Ghost is very confident, can be pingy and will only have cuddles on her terms, she prefers to crawl all over you and nod offin your lap. Spirit is my little pocket rocket with an attitude to match apparantly, and keira is becoming a right cuddlebum.


----------



## freekygeeky

cats an odd positions!! lol
Well after spending abou4 hours doing my essay, and scooby keeping me warm, i got my brother to taake some pics. he woke up beacuse of the flash, but you get the point!
please excuse the horrible pics on my essay work!..

























his head was all squshed!


----------



## elliottreed

Hey guys!

Jen.... lol... that made me laugh, "the look" lol, and you'd be more than welcome to visit at any time 

Katie, as for ratty bubs, not had chance to head count again today but can hear squeaks and will post the full number when have had chance, mothers are doing so well together and im pleased they have each other, really is helping in my opinion!

Hope everyone is well today, a lady coming for the last 3 rescue females today so that'll be nice, she only ever had one rat and was advised at the time to only get one by a petshop GRRR but these 3 will be a lot of fun for her and definitely an experience !!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Love the pic of Scooby looking up at ya!!

Shell, Katie's right... Boy ratlets tend to be snugglier once they grow out of their goofy baby stage. Girls tend to always stay playful and silly.

If I walk into the critter room, you can bet I'll have several girlie rats starfishing for attention, whereas the boys all just kinda watch what I'm doing from bed. *lol*


----------



## daikenkai

Just an update, a lady from the cats protection phoned today and offered us a trap, so we're going to take it down hopefully tonight and try and get her that way. Just need to hope shes not too stuffed from the neighbours feeding her! 
Will let you all know!


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck with the trap!! Prolly the best bet!


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck with the trap! 

Ah Jen I didn't realise that was a girly thing. All of ours have done it, even Rolo which I never understood because if you dared to touch her you wer likely to lose a chunk of finger. Still not got used to going in the cage and not having to be worried about getting bitten. It's odd even weeks later.

Oh Jen I do have another rattie question. Spirit is obsessed with tails. She always has been since we got her. If Keira ran to far ahead spirit would sort of grab onto her tail gently and follow her holding onto it :? Have you ever experienced that and any way of getting her out of it? She's progressed onto grabging the other rats sides, rumps, faces etc if they go to far away or where she doesn't want them to go, and they all seem fine with that, but Ruby went mental when she grabbed her tail. And having had Rolo who had part of her tail missing (we weren't told how it happened) it's made me very cautious. Will keeps saying to use a gentle spray bottle when she does it but I'm not sure that would work, it would probably just give her a heart attack.


----------



## Amalthea

Hmm... That is an odd one. Maybe she sees them as a fun string to hang on to? Maybe try playing with her with a tickle feather or something to give her another outlet for it? Not sure. Odd...


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Hmm... That is an odd one. Maybe she sees them as a fun string to hang on to? Maybe try playing with her with a tickle feather or something to give her another outlet for it? Not sure. Odd...



Yeah she has a few weird little quirks that one. Strange little bugger. She's never got out of the habbit though as Keira just used to let her get away with murder, but I know the big ones aren't going to allow her doing that much longer. Not tried the feather idea I might try that one.

See I make toys and hang them from the bars like little rattie pinata's stuffed with goodies (that's todays goody..oh the joys of toilet tubes!), but she never uses them as she isn't food orientated. The others will do anything for a treat but quite often if you give her a goody she'll take it off you then not eat it or pick at it then leave it. Her teeth are fine she just isn't very food orientated, I've tried all kinds of different things. And as she's so tiny I've been trying to bulk her up so lots of extra protein etc, but she just picks at things..odd sod. Our size 0 rat.


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Funny thing!! I'll keep thining about it and if I come up with anything, I'll let ya know


----------



## Esarosa

I wonder how Eileen and Elise are getting on. When is Eileen due back any ideas?

Oh another rattie question Jen (doh I think we need a thread for all the qu's!) Keira my black berkshire seems to be moulting out her coat and at the back end it's becoming a sort of chocolatey brown, similar colour to what puck was. So does that mean she's just a 'bad black' and that's what Puck was?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... "Bad" black.  It can also be a sign of age... How old is she?


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Yup... "Bad" black.  It can also be a sign of age... How old is she?



She's 18 weeks now


----------



## Amalthea

Then she's a "bad" black  Rusting is normal in older dark colored rats, which turns their fur a bit gingery, but not in such a young one


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Love the pic of Scooby looking up at ya!!












tis rather cute heeh!!


----------



## elliottreed

incoming baby rat pics....... be warned, they will leave you awwwing for a very long time xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

I was naughty and have just paired up a couple rats... All these ratty babies has made me broody!! *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I was naughty and have just paired up a couple rats... All these ratty babies has made me broody!! *lol*




Oooo what varieties have you paired? I have to confess I get incredibly broody and would love to raise a litter. I have to look at it realistically though, and if I'd had that much interaction with them from a young age I would want to keep them all!

Cari where are these pictures it's been a whole ten minutes..tsk!


----------



## Amalthea

Was just gonna post what they are... I'll go dig out pics instead  *goes to rummage through photobucket*

Ok... Chloe never sits still, but she is the girlie climbing out of the fuzzbutt. She's such a sweet rat!!










And Merlin is the handsome lad in the middle:


----------



## Esarosa

Oh god Will has seen Merlin "OMG it's the dard of the rat world!!".

I should probably explain...Will wants a great dane, and has in his head exactley what it will look like, what sex it will be, etc etc he's also decided it's going to be called Dardorian(dard for short). So whenever he see's a gorgeous animal that he thinks ticks all the boxes he explains it as dard....

Yes I'm a saint putting up with him :razz: 

Beautiful ratties. What are you expecting to get? Varieties are so foreign to me. I'd need a "rat varieties guide for dummies" if I were to ever breed!


----------



## Amalthea

Most likely just get roans... Although, I'm hoping they won't roan out too much, since Merlin hasn't 

I got Merlin off ladyboid on here... Picked him out when he was teeny (before his eyes opened) *lol* Hoping he'll make some nicely mismarked bubs like himself!


----------



## Amalthea

Merlin as a cute little bub:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Merlin as a cute little bub:




Awwwwwww:flrt: He's gorgeous!! Ghost hasn't roaned out much, I was expecting her to turn almost fully white. Her sister ruby was a champagne roan and now just looks slightly off white. To think she was a gorgeous sandy colour when Will brought her home, it lasted all of three weeks then poof gone.


----------



## Amalthea

I had a gorgeously marked champagne roan named Maya... She had very nice markings, too (even won a couple ribbons). Then gone... She was white *lol* I wish Merlin hadn't roaned any, cuz he had gorgeous markings on his face, but he's still handsome and quite dark.


----------



## freekygeeky

graham just uploaded some pics from the other week 
gettting very adult looking now 

WARNING CUTE PICTURES (oh an DUW)


----------



## Amalthea

Helping with the housework, I see *giggles*


----------



## Esarosa

Lovely photo's Gina.

Well I got woken up at 4am by Libby being sick. And she's got the runs...well I say the runs it looks semi firm. She's well fed up bless her. Checked both for blood and anything unusual and found nothing. So going to starve her for 24 hours and then if it clears start her on chicken tomorrow. If not it will be a vet trip me thinks. Just been boil washing her litter trays, and scrubbing the rooms the trays are in. Going to do the rest of the house when I've had a rest. In case it's a bug, I don't want it circulating. She really is fed up. She's not even tried to go for Ruby's tail which is hanging idly through the cage bars.


----------



## daikenkai

Well we couldnt go and put the trap down as his family wont let him have the keys to the house, they also say theres at least 4 people in the street feeding her. Im not sure what to do now. we dont know whos feeding her and i doubt she'll go into a trap for food if shes already stuffed. 
Its not looking good and i feel damn sorry for the poor cat. you can bet shes got all sorts of parasites. :bash:


----------



## feorag

Well, finally I'm back and catching up with all the gossip on this thread. I really didn't want to come home and leave Elise, although she was much better than when I arrived, but I was so disappointed when I got in late last night to a message from my friend who I childmind for to say that her husband had taken a couple of days off work and they didn't need me today! :bash: 

Since her mum died she doesn't have any 'back up' when I can't look after them and her other childminder (who does 3 days) doesn't like doing extra, so because I hate letting people down I booked this time away around her, so I didn't go until Friday and I came home last night so I wouldn't let her down and now I'm the one who's been let down. I'm more than happy to not have to go out today and have a chance to catch up, but it's still annoying that I needn't have come home until the weekend or after the weekend, if I'd have only known! Ah well I guess that's what you get when you put other people's needs before your own!!

Well I've read through everything I've missed and I laughed at my mental image of Cat biting Spag biting spiny mouse and I felt so sorry for Hamish, Jen, but what a wonderful way to die!! Not many of us get that chance to comfort our pets to the very end, so in a way you were very lucky and so was he. 

And it was lovely to see the "then and now" photographs. of Ninja and Spag and wee Bindi - they all look so beautiful - all of them!

Good news for the rats that you got them Cari - poor things. Sorry about the ones you lost!

Katie I did wonder when I read your question about Spirit whether she may not have good eyesight? Maybe she's following tails to get around and if they get too far ahead panics and grabs hold to keep up?

Gina, great photographs of Tom and Scoob! I saw your link about the malformed kittens. Thank goodness I've never had any like that. Snickles (Luna's grandmother) had a badly deformed one in her first litter -it made me feel quite sick, but it was born dead thank goodness! My friend had a 2 headed kitten in her first litter from her Maine **** and I know of others like that - very sad!!

Daikenki, sorry you're not having a lot of success with the old cat. Can you not go around the neighbourhood and ask all the people who are feeding her NOT to feed her so that you can catch her? Maybe if you could explain to them that at 15 she's a bit old to be out on the street fending for herself and explain that you need to catch her and get her properly looked after? Just being nosy here, but where are you getting your Maine **** from?


----------



## Amalthea

Hey, Eileen!! Sorry you didn't get to stay longer! It's so irritating when you're let down like that. 

Yeah, I'm glad I got to be with Hamish at the end... He seemed scared, so I'm glad I could comfort him.


----------



## daikenkai

well the OH is gonna go down on Saturday, so hopefully he can sort something out and with any luck, the cat will come to him as shes known him all her life. 
The Maine **** i was going to be getting fell through, i now have my name down with a woman called Liz in Fife, her website is Caleycoon. 
She seems like a very nice woman who looks after her cats and kittens very well. One of her cats is hopefully due in April, so it'll be a while before i get a ickle Kitty but im willing to wait for the right cat from the right breeder.


----------



## feorag

Well I've always said if you really want something, it's worth waiting for!


----------



## Esarosa

Welcome back Eileen, sorry to hear about your friend letting you down like that. Glad Elise is doing a little better though.


----------



## feorag

Thanks Katie. It'll be at least another week before the anti-d's to kick in and make her feel better, but at least I was around for long enough to stop her getting any lower. She certainly appeared a bit more 'positive' by the time I had to leave, although she didn't want me to go and I didn't want to leave her, which was why I was so disappointed to come back and discover that I could have stayed a lot longer!! :roll: Still, no good crying over spilt milk - I spoke to her this morning and she sounded quite cheerful - was spending the day with a friend so she wasn't on her own and then tomorrow she's at college, so hopefully will be keeping herself busy and her mind occupied for the next few days.


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Helping with the housework, I see *giggles*


hehe!! little sod. lol i think shell will liek that pic hehe!



Katiexx said:


> Lovely photo's Gina.


thank you!!



feorag said:


> Gina, great photographs of Tom and Scoob! I saw your link about the malformed kittens. Thank goodness I've never had any like that. Snickles (Luna's grandmother) had a badly deformed one in her first litter -it made me feel quite sick, but it was born dead thank goodness! My friend had a 2 headed kitten in her first litter from her Maine **** and I know of others like that - very sad!!


thank you!!!
its horrible isnt it. i cant imagine it, and now im scared if i foster again it could happen to me


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I forgot to mention earlier before I went out that I had such a laugh today. Cos of course I haven't seen Angus and Hamish for a week and needed to start getting back quality taming time with them, so at lunchtime today I put them down my t-shirt and went downstairs to have lunch, put the telly on and sat down with my sandwich while they fannied and farted about as they do before finally settling one on each shoulder under my t-shirt. Then there was a knock at the door.........................

Well, what could I do? I didn't know who it was so I answered it. It was a guy asking for financial support for the local boys football team and I said straight away I wasn't interested, but he just kept on talking and then his eyes widened and he was staring at one of the lumps in my shoulder and then one of the rats stuck their head out and he nearly sh*t himself! :lol2: It was so funny!


----------



## Amalthea

I LOVE answering the door with a rat or two! Tis brilliant!!


----------



## feorag

I usually do it with a snake around my neck on halloween - that always gets a wide-eyed stare - but next halloween I'll try the ratties!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Good to have you back Eileen! Sorry to hear that you could have stayed with Elise longer tho I bet it was a wrench to leave her. Laughing my head off imagining the bloke's face when he realised you had rats in your top!


----------



## Amalthea

We don't tend to get any trick or treaters around here *sigh* I LOVE Halloween... But it's nothing like home here.


----------



## feorag

In our street it's either a feast or a famine. Guaranteed if I buy in loads of sweets, we get about 2 knocks at the door and are left to eat them ourselves, But if I forget and don't get anything in, the doorbell goes all night!!!


----------



## Amalthea

My first Halloween here, I was absolutely gobsmacked when kids started knocking on at the beginning of October. I told them it wasn't Halloween and they weren't getting anything til it was. And then Gary told me they expect money! HA! Well, they get candy from our house or nothing at all... And they'd better be wearing costumes, or else they're not getting anything. A bit of effort, please?!?


----------



## feorag

Yes, I agree - if they're dressed up they get an assortment of sweets and maybe some loose change, it just depends on what I've got in.

If they aren't dressed up and so haven't bothered, then I tell them so!


----------



## Amalthea

Gary says that one of these days I'm gonna end up pissing off the wrong kids and we're gonna get egged *lol*


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - Gary's probably right Jen! :lol2:

It's a bit late now since St Patricks Day has now past, but I know you'll all like this little You Tube vid someone sent me YouTube - Happy St. Patrick's Day from my cat!


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I'm still not gonna give out freebies to the ones who don't make any effort  *lol*

Cute vid!! Bindi LOVES those pom poms!! She carries them around the house making this horrible mewing noise begging (more like demanding) for you to throw it. Then she puts them in her water bowl after playing fetch for HOURS!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Libby drops her pompoms in the bloomin toilet. I've told Will time and time again to put the seat and lid down but does he listen, oh no.

I'm with you on the Halloween front Jen, I love how much of a holiday it is in America and how much effort is made. If the kids/teens haven't made an effort they don't get anything, and if it is before or after Halloween they don't get anything either. Had some gobby kids threaten us with eggs before to which I tell Lady to 'Speak' behind the door. Queue running teenagers. Always fun. She does sound vicious when she gets going. Course they can't see she is a mardy whippet cross :razz:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Too funny, Katie!!  When we still had two dogs back home, we had Nomad, who was a wolf mix (so quite inimidating looking) and Murphy, who was a springer (so kinda dumb looking). Now Nomad NEVER barked, but Murphy had a great bark. So we used to joke that put them together and they made one perfect deterrant *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning all! what are you up to today? I'm doing some more DIY cos i love it :lol2: then me my sis and our mate are having a take away later, yummy!


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Barry is outside tidying up the marginal plants on the pond as they've all outgrown the pots and are desperately in need of thinning, but we've got no clay soil to do it yet, so he's just tidying up for the minute. I've got a load of washing in the machine and when that's out and hung up we are going out somewhere for the day.

It's a beautiful day here, but tomorrow is forecasting lower temps and cloudy skies so we're gonna go out and have Mother's Day for me today instead!! Anyway, tomorrow all the pubs and restaurants will be full of people eating and we are hoping things will be a bit quieter today.

You watch everyone else will have the same thoughts and everywhere we go will be packed! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Got a friend coming round later today, but that's about it... Starting to get a bit overcast here, as well. Why couldn't the gorgeous weather have been NEXT week... It would have been nice to be able to do my zookeeper thingy-ma-jig in the sun... *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Ooh, Jen, you'll have to keep us informed what you do on your zoo keeper thingy-ma-jig - I'm dead keen to have all the info!!


----------



## Amalthea

Totally will!! Plan on bombarding the forum with pics, too!! I am so excited!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell asked me to let you all know she is having net problems at the moment an thats why she aint been online 

She is bored an not happy bless her lol


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Oh, the bane of an addicted forumite!! Thanx for letting us know, Emma


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> Shell asked me to let you all know she is having net problems at the moment an thats why she aint been online
> 
> She is bored an not happy bless her lol



heheh nawww


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Shell asked me to let you all know she is having net problems at the moment an thats why she aint been online
> 
> She is bored an not happy bless her lol


So glad you pointed that out Emma - I was wondering if she was keeping away cos I was back!! :lol2:

You don't realise how much you frequent the forum until you can't and then you miss it so much you realise it's taken over your life! :gasp:

I've just put up a thread telling people that the story of Christian the Lion is going to be on Channel 5 on Tuesday night at 8:00pm. Won't be missing that!!


----------



## daikenkai

Well the little cat we were trying to catch seems to have moved in with the woman across the road. shes an older lady on her own and i think we'd feel horrid taking it off her. shes looking after the cat very well though!


----------



## Amalthea

At least she's got somebody caring for her...


----------



## daikenkai

Well i think we would have had the cat ages ago but my OH sister has the key to the house and cant be bothered to go and let him in. So what it sounds like to me is the old ladys feeding her etc. and the cats still going back to the house. 
Not sure what else we can do to get the cat as his family are of the mindset "well we dont want it so we're not gonna go out our way to catch it" 
So if its being fed and has somewhere to sleep at nights, that'll just have to do.


----------



## feorag

I think that's the best you can do. You could always tell the old lady that if a problem arises in the future and she can't look after the cat to contact you and you'll sort it out??


----------



## daikenkai

Yeah we've left our number and the like, told her we'll even get the cat to a vet if needed in the future. Im not sure the cat woudl realy enjoy being in a flat now anyways as she seems to be outside the majority of the time now.


----------



## feorag

Then I honestly don't see what else you can do. Hope everything does work out for the little cat though! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

that's good that the kitty is being looked after!


----------



## Nutty_Netti

*Pussy Cat*

I SO WANT A CAT - CAN'T FIND ANY KITTENS LOCALLY
My Hubby has FINALLY said that I can have one and I can't Bl***** find one.....:devil:


----------



## freekygeeky

Nutty_Netti said:


> I SO WANT A CAT - CAN'T FIND ANY KITTENS LOCALLY
> My Hubby has FINALLY said that I can have one and I can't Bl***** find one.....:devil:


there will be hundreds litterally in sheletsr etc ... there must be one near you.


----------



## feorag

Nutty_Netti said:


> I SO WANT A CAT - CAN'T FIND ANY KITTENS LOCALLY
> My Hubby has FINALLY said that I can have one and I can't Bl***** find one.....:devil:


Wong time of the year to find non-pedigree kittens. Plenty of pedigrees about, but most non-pedigree females don't have seasons throughout the winter and so most of them have their kittens around about from now onwards so not ready to go for another couple of months.

There will be some about though, just not many!


----------



## Nutty_Netti

freekygeeky said:


> there will be hundreds litterally in sheletsr etc ... there must be one near you.


Already been through the rescues - they won't rehome one with me because I am near to a main road and I have a 3 year old child. They were actually pretty snotty on the phone... So I thinks I have to buy one.

Did look at some of the pedigree, but they don;t really appeal - I like moggies!!


----------



## groovy chick

Evening everyone

Hows everyone doing?? Ive not been on for a while as my mum got alot more ill. I think the last time i was on she had pneumonia well since then she has had a heart attack, lost a kidney and has 2 blood clots.There was even talk of her losing her legs. Its been terrible. She got transferred to a specialist hopsital in Clydebank and they have decided they she needs a triple heart bypass. Shes not strong enough the now but they are hoping she will be in 4 weeks. At least we know what the heck is going on now. So every night im home from work, in the shower, to the hospital then i start doing her snakes then i have all my lizards lol. On a happier note i pick baby russian blue boy up on Sunday . I wasnt sure what to do but i spoke to my mum and she told me not to be daft. I think he will cheer her up when she finally gets home.


----------



## feorag

Oh Amanda - that's just dreadful - your poor mum and you!! I thought they could treat pneumonia well nowadays and if they got to her soon enough that she would be home and getting better by now!! That's just terrible! I fell so sorry for both of you.


----------



## fenwoman

RIP Brucie.

On Sunday at 7.30 am, as I was fetching a basket of wood in, a friend from the village walking her setter past, asked if I was missing a cat as there was a big ginger one laying dead up the road. My heart was in my mouth as I own 2 very sweet gingers. As I got closer, I could see it was my big ugly Brucie. Now I feel guilty that his last week was spent stressed and afraid because I trapped him and had him neutered etc.
I am really ssiped off too that he never had the chance to become a docile fat lap cat like Bertie did. Poor old Brucie.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> RIP Brucie.
> 
> On Sunday at 7.30 am, as I was fetching a basket of wood in, a friend from the village walking her setter past, asked if I was missing a cat as there was a big ginger one laying dead up the road. My heart was in my mouth as I own 2 very sweet gingers. As I got closer, I could see it was my big ugly Brucie. Now I feel guilty that his last week was spent stressed and afraid because I trapped him and had him neutered etc.
> I am really ssiped off too that he never had the chance to become a docile fat lap cat like Bertie did. Poor old Brucie.



oh no 
do you know how he died?

r.i.p mr


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Fen! RIP Brucie!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> oh no
> do you know how he died?
> 
> r.i.p mr


 Yup, some bastards on a straight empty country road with good clear vision, hit him with their car .


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Yup, some bastards on a straight empty country road with good clear vision, hit him with their car .


:censor:  poor thing, well i hope he went quickly
r.i.p fluffy gingerness


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> :censor:  poor thing, well i hope he went quickly
> r.i.p fluffy gingerness


 all signs point towards him taking a hit on his head. I assume death was instantaneous. I am totally gutted. I was so looking forward to him being a big fat lap boy.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> all signs point towards him taking a hit on his head. I assume death was instantaneous. I am totally gutted. I was so looking forward to him being a big fat lap boy.


im so so sorry  my worst night mare is to have a cat hit by a carm unfortuantly we happen to live on 2 main road.. *touch* wood, nout has happened.


----------



## ditta

rest in peace brucie:flrt:


----------



## groovy chick

fenwoman said:


> RIP Brucie.
> 
> On Sunday at 7.30 am, as I was fetching a basket of wood in, a friend from the village walking her setter past, asked if I was missing a cat as there was a big ginger one laying dead up the road. My heart was in my mouth as I own 2 very sweet gingers. As I got closer, I could see it was my big ugly Brucie. Now I feel guilty that his last week was spent stressed and afraid because I trapped him and had him neutered etc.
> I am really ssiped off too that he never had the chance to become a docile fat lap cat like Bertie did. Poor old Brucie.


R.I.P Brucie


----------



## groovy chick

feorag said:


> Oh Amanda - that's just dreadful - your poor mum and you!! I thought they could treat pneumonia well nowadays and if they got to her soon enough that she would be home and getting better by now!! That's just terrible! I fell so sorry for both of you.


Thanks Eileen. I was really worried about my dad at one point i though he was going to end up in beside her! Hes calmed down a bit now we actually know whats going on. Im glad you daughter was feeling a bit better when you left.


----------



## Esarosa

Blooming heck Amanda what a stressful time for you all. I really hope she picks up soon, you all sound like you need a well earned rest. Fingers and toes crossed for you all.

R.I.P Brucie


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> im so so sorry  my worst night mare is to have a cat hit by a carm unfortuantly we happen to live on 2 main road.. *touch* wood, nout has happened.


when I lived on a main road, I never had one cat hit as they were afraid of the constant traffic and never once went near the road. Here on this quiet lane, it's a straight 2 mile stretch . They do 60 past the cottage despite there being a 30MPH sign only 100 yards down the road. They only brake when they hit the junction further on.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Amanda!! I hope your Mom starts to perk up now they know what's going on and can fix it... {{{hugs}}}

And Pam... Poor Bruce... And poor you  {{{hugs}}} to you too...


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> when I lived on a main road, I never had one cat hit as they were afraid of the constant traffic and never once went near the road. Here on this quiet lane, it's a straight 2 mile stretch . They do 60 past the cottage despite there being a 30MPH sign only 100 yards down the road. They only brake when they hit the junction further on.


 :censor::censor: sorry again


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> when I lived on a main road, I never had one cat hit as they were afraid of the constant traffic and never once went near the road. Here on this quiet lane, it's a straight 2 mile stretch . They do 60 past the cottage despite there being a 30MPH sign only 100 yards down the road. They only brake when they hit the junction further on.


Never a truer word spoken Pam. My cousin lived in inner-city Edinburgh on one of the circuses 5 minutes away from Princes Street and the traffic there never stopped, even through the night - when I was visiting I couldn't sleep for the noise! They had a Burmese male neuter who went outside every day, no problem. They bought a holiday cottage in Askham in the Lake District. The road through the village was very quiet, (not on the main tourist route), a car every 10-15 minutes on a busy day and he was run over and killed outside the house - by the local vet, no less.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Never a truer word spoken Pam. My cousin lived in inner-city Edinburgh on one of the circuses 5 minutes away from Princes Street and the traffic there never stopped, even through the night - when I was visiting I couldn't sleep for the noise! They had a Burmese male neuter who went outside every day, no problem. They bought a holiday cottage in Askham in the Lake District. The road through the village was very quiet, (not on the main tourist route), a car every 10-15 minutes on a busy day and he was run over and killed outside the house - by the local vet, no less.


eek me


----------



## pigglywiggly

Nutty_Netti said:


> I SO WANT A CAT - CAN'T FIND ANY KITTENS LOCALLY
> My Hubby has FINALLY said that I can have one and I can't Bl***** find one.....:devil:


theres black and black`n`white kitten mogsters for sale near me, might be a bit far tho?


----------



## Amalthea

Tomorrow is my zookeeper day... Am so excited!!!


----------



## Nutty_Netti

pigglywiggly said:


> theres black and black`n`white kitten mogsters for sale near me, might be a bit far tho?


Where abouts are you babe????
Thanks...Netti xx


----------



## feorag

Ooh, Jen, I'm getting excited for you too!

Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Amalthea

YAY!!  Can't wait to tell you guys about it!! Gotta get batteries for the camera tonight... Got my wellies out with my papers in them, so I don't forget *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Am totally NOT a morning person, and yet I'm up, dressed, and ready to leave... And we don't need to be at the zoo for about an hour and a half yet. *lol*

Hope you girls have a good day


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Jen have a great day, I'm sure you will! :2thumb:

Amanda I'm really sorry to hear how poorly your mum has been, and hope that she is improving for her op. Big hug to your family. :grouphug:

RIP Brucie, that's so sad, but at least he was loved and it would have been instant. :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - Jen have a fabulous day and come back and tell us all about it (like you wouldn't!!!!!) :lol2:

I had a very short pm from Shell yesterday from hubby's phone, she's still cut off and she's a big miss isn't she?


----------



## groovy chick

Thanks guys. 

I hope your having a great day Jen. Its sounds amazing. Ill try and get on tonight to see all the pics


----------



## Esarosa

Aw can't believe Shell still hasn't got her net sorted, doesn't seem the same without her.

Jen I hope you have a brilliant day, I'm sure you will, and I'm not at all jealous....honest..


----------



## Amalthea

Well, it was amazing!! Will get pics up later for everybody  I have completely fallen in love with a tapir named Jenny (funnily enough) and splattered myself with rhino wee/poo. BRILLIANT!!  Will make a thread later with pics and a bit more in depth  Am completely knackered now *lol*


----------



## feorag

That's excellent Jen, so glad you enjoyed it all - post the link to your thread on here so we don't miss it though!


----------



## Amalthea

Will do  Am working on going through and uploading the pics now


----------



## freekygeeky

i know they arent cats, but none of you knwo about my reptiles 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/276089-all-my-geckos-im-feeling.html


----------



## daikenkai

Well guess what? My OH went to pick up some things from him grans house, and we now have the kitty. Little black and white called Flea. (i dont know) 
Problem is, i took in a little black rescue kitty 2 days ago. So heres hoping they get on! 
Mind you, the little black cat (squidge) lived with 4 other cats, and Flea has always lived with other cats too, so hopefully wont go too bad!


----------



## feorag

So from none to 2 in 2 easy steps! :lol2: I'm sure they'll get on fine together once they've got over the usual aggressive posing and worked out their hierarchy.

Then No.3 in the shape of a **** will be arriving no doubt??

And Gina, I do know about your reps and your geckos - I've looked at all your threads about them.

.


----------



## daikenkai

I know! I wasnt too keen on a moggie too, but theyre both so affectionate! Squidge is more scared of Flea than anything though so hopefully there wont be too much hassle. 
Well 3 cats is a bit of a jump, i was saying "no more than 2" but its looking like there may be 3 soon! EEP!


----------



## feorag

Ach, if you've got 2 what difference does another one make. Might as well feed 3 instead of 2!

Then it'll be well what difference does 4 make .........................................


----------



## daikenkai

lol! I think my OH would kill me! Although im starting to see why people would rather have a cat than a dog. Lifes so much easier!


----------



## feorag

Yes, I'll grant you that it is much more convenient to have cats than dogs.


----------



## daikenkai

Well both cats are now in my bedroom , ones lying on a chest of drawers and the other is lying on the floor beside it...what am i looking at here? will there be any crazy catfights in the night? 
My family has only ever had one kitty at a time, never had to introduce 2 adult females. Im pooping it a bit. lol!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> And Gina, I do know about your reps and your geckos - I've looked at all your threads about them.
> 
> .



heh ok ~


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, ladies! 

Lovely critters, Gina!! Love the gargoyles!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Here ya go, ladies!
> 
> Lovely critters, Gina!! Love the gargoyles!


hehe thank you!!


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... For some reason, my copy and paste didn't work in that last post... THIS is what I was saying "here ya go" for *lol* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/276199-my-day-zookeeper-very-pic.html#post3607556


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

daikenkai said:


> Well both cats are now in my bedroom , ones lying on a chest of drawers and the other is lying on the floor beside it...what am i looking at here? will there be any crazy catfights in the night?
> My family has only ever had one kitty at a time, never had to introduce 2 adult females. Im pooping it a bit. lol!



we really really need pics :lol2:

Gina the geckos are amazing!


----------



## daikenkai

Squidge has decided if Flea goes near her shes getting a smack, but apart from thats its going alright, although flea has taken up residence behind the couch and will only come out if we're in bed or have a piece of chicken. lol


----------



## fenwoman

daikenkai said:


> Squidge has decided if Flea goes near her shes getting a smack, but apart from thats its going alright, although flea has taken up residence behind the couch and will only come out if we're in bed or have a piece of chicken. lol


It's early days yet. When Tabitha first arrived here she thumped all the other cats, including my huge male ex feral, Bertie', who went from being a hissing, growling, swaggering bully, to a timorous, mummy's boy who wanted to sit on my lap away from the dreadful virago who'd taken over the house. For a couple of weeks all the others walked about the house on eggshells checking to see if the coast was clear before they relaxed but now, she and the others are the best of friends.


----------



## daikenkai

fenwoman said:


> It's early days yet. When Tabitha first arrived here she thumped all the other cats, including my huge male ex feral, Bertie', who went from being a hissing, growling, swaggering bully, to a timorous, mummy's boy who wanted to sit on my lap away from the dreadful virago who'd taken over the house. For a couple of weeks all the others walked about the house on eggshells checking to see if the coast was clear before they relaxed but now, she and the others are the best of friends.


Hehe aww, kicked into touch by a female...how it should be. 
Im not too worried at the moment. Ill just make sure shes eating and drinking and ill be happy. I shall just give it time and let them do their thing!


----------



## Shell195

I`M BACK:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone. My Sky broadband and internet had a fault on it ans the account had to go to a Systems analyst as they couldnt find the problem. Its been the longest time ever. I dont know how I ever managed without the net before. I was so bored and although Steve has a Blackberry phone with the internet I found it very difficult to work. I tried sending a message to Eileen off it but not sure she got it. 
Because of the Sky problem we are getting a Frre Skyplus box and varying other things as way of an apology and I should think so too:devil:

Have I missed anything interesting or important as it will take me forever to trawl through it all

Jasper ow has his 3rd eyelids stitched together with 2 drains to try and solve his eye ulcer problem. They have peeled the problem area. Poor Jasp looks horrendous but the vet seems confident that this will work. Elmo has now been signed off from the vets which is good news.
Steve has landed a job that is a lot more money and benefits than his current job and has his medical on Monday. It will mean nights and 12 hour shifts but will be worth it so not long until I can have another naked kitty:2thumb: Dennis is well and a real little terror. 
Ive missed you all:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

SHELL!!! Good to have ya back!


----------



## feorag

Ah, so you are back - I read your pm first!

YOu've missed loads, but I guess you'll catch up.

I hope the 3rd eyelid stitch-up works for Jasper, because sadly it didn't work for my Islay and she had to have the eye removed. Fingers crossed for you though.

The job sounds excellent for you both - I'm sure you can manage to catch up during the day for what you'll miss at nights!! :whistling2:

Well I'm off out now to meet my rich cousins from Oxford for lunch in the city centre. I hope they're going to pay cos they'll probably pick somewhere expensive!! :roll: But I'm really looking forward to seeing them, cos we haven't met up for over a year now.


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, Shell... In case ya miss it  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/276199-my-day-zookeeper-very-pic.html


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I`M BACK:2thumb:



(groan). Oh no, not you again. We thought we'd got rid of you. It's been so peaceful in here.:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Welcome back Shell it hasn't been the same without you. Glad the vet is optimistic about Jasper's eye, really hope it works for the poor wee mite.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Glad to know I was missed or not:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

*shelllllllll we've missed you*

*welcome home:flrt:*


----------



## groovy chick

Glad to see you back Shell 

Jen ive just had a peek at your pictures, it looks like you had a fantastic day. How lucky are you

Well this time in 2 days my russian boy will be here, how quick has that gone. I pick him up 10 o'clock Sunday woohooo :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amanda - that's excellent! :2thumb: And blooming heck it has gone by fast hasn't it?

Photos - lots of photos once you've got him! :2thumb:

I feel a bit like Auntie Eileen now!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! Time sure does fly!! I bet you're giddy!! 

And yup! Was a wonderful experience!


----------



## Shell195

Wow time goes fast. Dont forget pics of your new Russian kitty


----------



## Shell195

Hi Eileen just checking you got my Paypal payment: victory:

Ive got some news:mf_dribble: Im looking for another nekkid kitty:whistling2: Dennis`s breeder has these Black/white babies born last week so Ive started making enquiries:2thumb: Ilove the black faced one with the white feet:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Hi Eileen just checking you got my Paypal payment: victory:
> 
> Ive got some news:mf_dribble: Im looking for another nekkid kitty:whistling2: Dennis`s breeder has these Black/white babies born last week so Ive started making enquiries:2thumb: Ilove the black faced one with the white feet:flrt:



oh my i had a serious blond moment, i thout they were pinkies!!! lol the one on the far right for me!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> oh my i had a serious blond moment, i thout they were pinkies!!! lol the one on the far right for me!


 
:lol2: I actually think they look like newborn rats. That one is my favourite one too:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I actually think they look like newborn rats. That one is my favourite one too:flrt:


lol
the oen on the left actually has stunning markings on his head!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Sorry I thought they were rat or mice pinkies too!!!

Sorry, Shell, totally forgot to tell you that the e-mail had come in to say your payment was through - many thanks - hope you were happy with the cost???

I just had a quick runthrough when I got home from meeting my cousins and then it was downstairs for tea etc.


----------



## Shell195

Hi Eileen I was more than happy so rounded the payment up as it seemed such a small amount for a lot of hard work.
Newborn Sphynx seem so similar to rodents dont they:lol2: My sister visited today and she took a real shine to Dennis especially when he was doing his best to get in my GSD mouth:whistling2: Not a bright boy. All Karla did was try to spit him out:lol2:


----------



## feorag

It's really just the hairlessness, isn't it? If they had longer ears you could think they were baby rabbits! :lol2:

So are you seriously thinking about bringing one of these home in a few months time then?


----------



## Shell195

Yes Im thinking about it. Dennis is a real thug and poor Purdy, Inky, Izzy, Boo and Bailey get hounded into playing when really all they want is a quiet life. Elmo bounces round with him as does Honey but Dennis forgets to stop and eventually the other cats have gone into a big sleeping heap and hes still bouncing on them. Purdy tells him off but he doesnt care until he eventually goes to sleep and she takes the opportunity to give him a good wash without him swinging off her neck. I feel another monster will occupy him although it could just be double trouble:lol2:
It was Steves idea I never mentioned it but when he got the offer of this new job he was insistant. Hes got his medical on Monday which Im sure he will pass as hes very fit for his age then he will start the job on the 15th April


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Hi Eileen just checking you got my Paypal payment: victory:
> 
> Ive got some news:mf_dribble: Im looking for another nekkid kitty:whistling2: Dennis`s breeder has these Black/white babies born last week so Ive started making enquiries:2thumb: Ilove the black faced one with the white feet:flrt:



Oh my god the one on the far right looks like a Berkshire (rat markings) :flrt: Oh oh oh I want him/her


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Trust you to pick up on that katie! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

A Berkshire Sphynx:lol2: Ive asked about this kitten but shes not replied yet, I bet its reserved already:devil:


----------



## feorag

Is that the one that's taking your fancy so far then?


----------



## Shell195

Yes it is I love black kitty faces:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

AWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! Itty bitty nekkid kitties!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

The nekkid kitty isnt reserved yet and the breeder has sent me pics of his underneath. He has opened his eyes and is the kitten on top in the first pic.


----------



## Shell195

Do I reserve him or dont I ????? He is very ugly cute isnt he:flrt: He was born on March 20th which makes him 8 days old today


----------



## freekygeeky

lol i still liek the one on the left hand side of the main picture too
get pics of that opne!! lol
hehe! go for it!
BUT
i will expect LOTS of pics!


----------



## Esarosa

I'd say reserve him. Dennis needs a partner in crime, and I always love dark coloured nekkids animals. I think they look beautiful.


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> I'd say reserve him. Dennis needs a partner in crime, and I always love dark coloured nekkids animals. I think they look beautiful.


Ive just emailed the breeder asking the price etc and providing hes not more than Dennis was I will reserve him. He sort of looks a bit wicked doesnt he? I love cats with dark faces it makes their eyes stand out:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Ive just emailed the breeder asking the price etc and providing hes not more than Dennis was I will reserve him. He sort of looks a bit wicked doesnt he? I love cats with dark faces it makes their eyes stand out:flrt:


hehe!!


----------



## brittone05

RESERVE HIMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! He is gorgeous Shell - don't forget more and mroe pics


----------



## Shell195

Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll its all done he is now officially reserved for me:flrt::flrt::flrt: *WE *now have 15 weeks to think of a suitable name for him, something along the lines of Just William or similar please


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll its all done he is now officially reserved for me:flrt::flrt::flrt: *WE *now have 15 weeks to think of a suitable name for him, something along the lines of Just William or similar please



AWWWWWWW
your so lucky!
(may i ask how much he was (pm me if you would like) dont worry if you dont want too  )
im so looking forward to pics, actualluy i want pic sof yours now, pelaseeeee


----------



## feorag

Well I was just gonna say - reserve him because there is no question that he's ugly cute!

But you've already done it so my post is superfluous!! :2thumb:

Is there a reason why you aren't just going to call him William??


----------



## brittone05

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!

I think he should be called William - just like my father in law - a very noble name for a very handsome chappy


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> AWWWWWWW
> your so lucky!
> (may i ask how much he was (pm me if you would like) dont worry if you dont want too  )
> im so looking forward to pics, actualluy i want pic sof yours now, pelaseeeee


 

*Pics of who Gina, Dennis or the new boy??*
*Erm price is ahem ahem £700 **ahem*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Welcome back Shell!!!! :2thumb: ooo a new kitty!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> *Pics of who Gina, Dennis or the new boy??*
> *Erm price is ahem ahem £700 **ahem*


hehe! thats cheaper than one of the geckos.. so thats ok!! lol.. but that is alot!! for a pinkie!! lol!!


deniss! pics!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I was just gonna say - reserve him because there is no question that he's ugly cute!
> 
> But you've already done it so my post is superfluous!! :2thumb:
> 
> *Is there a reason why you aren't just going to call him William??*


 
"Just William" was a naughty schoolboy but my friend has an old poorly Siamese called William and I dont want to upset her by calling my kitten William in case she loses hers. I need a name that matches Dennis the Menace who was also a naughty boy


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Welcome back Shell!!!! :2thumb: ooo a new kitty!!!!! :lol2:


 
Ive decided you lot are a bad influence on me. :whistling2: Ive only been back since yesterday and already bought a new kitten TUT TUT


----------



## Shell195

I need to take new Dennis pics as youve seen the others Gina. Hes 7 months now and is huge


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I need to take new Dennis pics as youve seen the others Gina. Hes 7 months now and is huge


oh my!!! flip thats quick!!!
new pics!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> "Just William" was a naughty schoolboy but my friend has an old poorly Siamese called William and I dont want to upset her by calling my kitten William in case she loses hers. I need a name that matches Dennis the Menace who was also a naughty boy


aH, I see - that makes perfect sense.

Luna's grandad was called William too!!

Cos you are near my age (well nearly!!) do you remember The Clithero Kid, aka Jimmy Clitheroe - the naughty schoolboy? Maybe you could call him Jimmy. And Clitheroe's in Lancashire, isn't it?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> aH, I see - that makes perfect sense.
> 
> Luna's grandad was called William too!!
> 
> Cos you are near my age (well nearly!!) do you remember The Clithero Kid, aka Jimmy Clitheroe - the naughty schoolboy? Maybe you could call him Jimmy. And Clitheroe's in Lancashire, isn't it?


 
Oh Eileen I remember him but cant stand him:whistling2: and I have an ex brother in law called Jimmy.


----------



## feorag

Oh well - back to the drawing board.

Apart from Dennis the Menace, Just William, The Clitheroe Kid and Jimmy Kranky, I can't think of any more!


----------



## Shell195

Just googled comic characters. Do you remember Peanuts with Charlie Brown well on Wikpedia the description of Charlie Brown is this
*Charlie Brown is known to be "bald", though he has a little bit of hair at the front*


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Just googled comic characters. Do you remember Peanuts with Charlie Brown well on Wikpedia the description of Charlie Brown is this
> *Charlie Brown is known to be "bald", though he has a little bit of hair at the front*



hehe yea!!! i loved him 
but he did have a HUGE head.


----------



## feorag

Yes, I loved Peanuts - I especially loved Linus carrying that blanket everywhere with him!! :flrt: Bless!!


----------



## Shell195

Hi all its very quiet here at the minute. Ive been at the sanctuary all day thats why Ive not been on. Whats everyone else done today??
Im sure there should be photos of a Russian Blue kitten on here by now:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Hi all its very quit here at the minute. Ive been at the sanctuary all day thats why Ive not been on. Whats everyone else done today??
> Im sure there should be photos of a Russian Blue kitten on here by now:whistling2:


because its just such a beautifullll day and those wierd people are for some reason not on the forum!


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> because its just such a beautifullll day and those wierd people are for some reason not on the forum!


 
I know its been gorgeous today hasnt it. It was great to see the chickens at the Sanctuary sunbathing:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> I know its been gorgeous today hasnt it. It was great to see the chickens at the Sanctuary sunbathing:flrt:


they're great arn't they! love it when they just flop out with the wings hanging out:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im sure there should be photos of a Russian Blue kitten on here by now:whistling2:


You know Shell I was just thinking that myself about an hour ago!

I've been out in the garden and have root pruned and re-potted almost 25 bonsai trees. Then I've tidied up the "nursery tree garden" and trimmed and re-buried another 20 odd seedlings that are in tiny pots sunk into the soil.

So I's been a busy girl all afternoon, although I have been popping on and off here most of the day to see what's going on. Now I've got hands like sandpaper, cos I can't be doing with gardening gloves, and I'm cream crackered and ready to park me bum for the night!

Shell I knit another jumper for Dennis last night, but a smaller one, only problem was that when I'd picked up and knitted the neck, it looked too small to go over his head so I''m gonna pull it out tonight and not decrease so many stitches off the back and then there'll be more stitches for around the neck, but I have made this one considerably smaller, so if it doesn't fit you can tell me and I'll adjust it slightly, but you can put this one away for the new baby! Have you got a name for him yet?

If you can't think of anything, you can always go into the Egyption language and choose a name that is suitable. Asuad is Egyptian for black. Or you could call choose a name that has a special meaning - like Masiibo which is Somali for Calamity!


----------



## Shell195

Hi Eileen Ive been busy at the sanctuary all day. We took in a Japnese Quail hen that was found lying down between the cobbles in Chorley towncentre. She is sooooooooooo tame. She was taken into a nature reserve that backs on to the sanctuary and when I went to pick her up she was stood in a shallow box eating and drinking and getting stroked by a crowd of people. She is well fed too so she must belong to someone.

No name for the new baby yet, I quite like your suggestions but Steve said they dont go with Dennis :hmm:Back to the drawing board.

Do you grow Bonsai then?


----------



## Shell195

Dennis`s jumper saga :lol2: Yes I can always save it for the new boy, I cant believe Im getting another kitten it sort of upsets me because of Asbo but makes me happy too. Besides huge ears Dennis has a very narrow head do you want me to measure around it before you unpick the neck??


----------



## feorag

First question - yes, I love bonsai! I've been loving them for 30 years, but I'm not an expert - self taught and I don't go for the tortuous shapes that you see the Japanese doing, cos they don't appeal to me - I just like trees that look like a real tree in miniature.

This is my little shelf on the patio










And this is one of my favs - it's a Betula Ermanii that I bought at a tree nursery in Scotland when it was a 4-5 foot sapling. I didn't intend to make it that small, but Solo my dwarf lop ate it over the winter and so it ended up with a 4" trunk! Still, in hindsight, she did me a favour, cos I love it! It must be about 12 or 15 years old now, cos Solo is long gone, bless her! the hanging basket with fuschias in it is for a size comparison.










As far as the jumper is concerned, if you could just measure around his head, it might save me pulling it out, but of course I'll only be pulling the neckband and about 2" of the back out, not the whole jumper. It's because you said he can get out of the legs that I made the tummy section only just under 3" and so of course that narrows the neck because there aren't as many stitches.


----------



## Shell195

The circumference round his head at the widest point icluding the base of his ears is 10 inches 9 inches if I pull it tighter. I hope this helps and you understand what I mean. So as long as it will stretch to that it shouldnt be a problem

I will now add more as Dennis sent the post before I had finished.
I love Bonsai but would never have the patience to do it. That tree is wonderful your Bunny did you a favour, you are a very talented lady


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Hi Eileen Ive been busy at the sanctuary all day. We took in a Japnese Quail hen that was found lying down between the cobbles in Chorley towncentre. She is sooooooooooo tame. She was taken into a nature reserve that backs on to the sanctuary and when I went to pick her up she was stood in a shallow box eating and drinking and getting stroked by a crowd of people. She is well fed too so she must belong to someone.


 
I love jap quail there gourjous! I bet you get some really great animals coming into the sanctuary!


----------



## feorag

Hmm............... I doubt it will. 

Unfortunately, when I knitted the first jumper, I made notes about every change I made to the pattern. Then when I knitted the second slightly smaller I made more notes - guess what??? Can't bl**dy find them!!

So I've no idea how many stitches there were around the neck of the jumpers he's already got, which will be the same on both, but I'm certain this one won't stretch to 9-10" so I'll alter it.

Thanks for the comment about the bonsai - I don't do much with them to be honest. I root prune and re-pot in the spring and I occasionally go out and prune a bit, but most of the time I just leave them alone, BUT they have to be watered every night if it doesn't rain and I have lost some beauties when we've been on holiday cos friends don't have the same commitment!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hmm............... I doubt it will.
> 
> Unfortunately, when I knitted the first jumper, I made notes about every change I made to the pattern. Then when I knitted the second slightly smaller I made more notes - guess what??? Can't bl**dy find them!!
> 
> So I've no idea how many stitches there were around the neck of the jumpers he's already got, which will be the same on both, but I'm certain this one won't stretch to 9-10" so I'll alter it.
> 
> Thanks for the comment about the bonsai - I don't do much with them to be honest. I root prune and re-pot in the spring and I occasionally go out and prune a bit, but most of the time I just leave them alone, BUT they have to be watered every night if it doesn't rain and I have lost some beauties when we've been on holiday cos friends don't have the same commitment!!


 
I bet Dennis`s Jumper is becoming your worst nightmare:whistling2: I would never have the patience to knit it once let alone 3 times. Bless you:notworthy:You are a star:no1:


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> I love jap quail there gourjous! I bet you get some really great animals coming into the sanctuary!


 
Nothing too exciting. In the past we have taken in 5 goats(3 pygmy), 7 sheep, 6 Geese( 3 Canadas,1 Chinese and 2 Ebden?????White anyway), 50 chickens(hens and cocks),over 20 assorted ducks, rabbits, 
guinea pigs, cats, Quails and ex cagebirds, hamsters, mice, 1 horse, the odd reptile, hedgehogs, a couple of bats(passed to the bat society) couple of owls and a sparrowhawk (passed to owl and raptor rescue) the odd pheasant and various other birds which we pass to the bird rescue places. We help anything we can but at the minute our funds are very low so we are unable to help very much. We do however pass over the numbers of other places that can help


----------



## feorag

My boss was saying a couple of weeks ago that someone had asked if we could take 20 goats! They went to see them, but I've no idea how many they took - I doubt we have space for 20 though!


----------



## Shell195

Wow thats a lot of goats:gasp:


----------



## feorag

It is for us - we usually take them in ones or twos, don't think we've taken in more than 2 at any one time. We were asked last year if we would take in 15 guinea pigs, cos the owners were emigrating. We couldn't though - haven't got enough space for that many.


----------



## Shell195

We took in 10 Guinea pigs as the woman said she couldnt cope with them breeding. We had them a day when she rang so upset, she missed them dreadfully. She paid our vets to neuter all the males and had an aviary built for them so when they had lost their fertility she could put them all together.


----------



## feorag

You've seen the programme "Animals do the funniest things" - well compared to humans - they're totally normal, I have to say!

Our biggest problem is the people who ask us to take animals cos they can't cope with them any more, or have lost their stable/field etc etc.

Then they come back 3 weeks later and say they've changed their mind/found a stable/field etc - strangely enough, this often happens in the summer holidays! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You've seen the programme "Animals do the funniest things" - well compared to humans - they're totally normal, I have to say!
> 
> Our biggest problem is the people who ask us to take animals cos they can't cope with them any more, or have lost their stable/field etc etc.
> 
> Then they come back 3 weeks later and say they've changed their mind/found a stable/field etc - *strangely enough, this often happens in* *the summer holidays!* :whistling2:


 
*I wonder why this is???:whistling2: They obviously think we were born yesterday*
*Weve had this a few times but usually its a couple of weeks when they ring and demand their animal back. Its very satisfying to say"Im sorry weve rehomed it":lol2:*


----------



## feorag

Yes and we just say sorry but you've handed them over to us and they're ours now! People like that just get on my t*ts! :bash:

Katie are you about? I seem to think that tomorrow is your day at the hospital? If it is good luck and DON'T BE FOBBED OFF!! Ask questions about your problems and make sure you come away better informed than you went! (do I sound like your mother??? :lol2


----------



## Shell195

Ooh Katie if tomorrows the day fingers crossed all goes well for you


STILL NO Russian Blue kitten pics how dare they enjoy the kitten without involving us:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Wow you two have a good memory. Yes, tomorrow I'm in hospital. They still haven't said exactley what will need doing, they sent a letter with procedures outlined and explained and what MAY need doing, but I presume they will examine me first and go from there.

I agree I expected the see these blue kitty pictures by now. Hope all is well at Amanda's end.


----------



## Shell195

Katie I think Eileen deserves the praise for a good memory. It was only when she mentioned it I remembered.:blush: Hope all goes well for you. Heres a big hug as Im sure youre in need of one *(((XxHUGxX)))*


----------



## Amalthea

Good thing you guys remember... My memory sucks! *oops*

Good luck, Katie!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Yes, we'll be thinking of you and sending good vibes your way! :lol2:

Shell - Barry will be posting off the latest version of Dennis jumpers. This one is considerably smaller than the previous 2, but you did say it needed to be 5-6" narrower around the belly and I'm sure it's that and it's definitely no more than 3" between the legs - let's see Dennis get that off - assuming you can get it on! :lol2:

BTW it's going second class, cos I didn't have a large letter 1st class stamp and cos I'm working tomorrow no chance to get to a post office, so it might as well go slower tomorrow than faster on Wednesday - if that makes sense? :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, we'll be thinking of you and sending good vibes your way! :lol2:
> 
> Shell - Barry will be posting off the latest version of Dennis jumpers. This one is considerably smaller than the previous 2, but you did say it needed to be 5-6" narrower around the belly and I'm sure it's that and it's definitely no more than 3" between the legs - let's see Dennis get that off - assuming you can get it on! :lol2:
> 
> BTW it's going second class, cos I didn't have a large letter 1st class stamp and cos I'm working tomorrow no chance to get to a post office, so it might as well go slower tomorrow than faster on Wednesday - if that makes sense? :crazy:


 
:lol2: It sort of makes sense but I get the feeling you mean its been sent second class today rather than first class on Wednesday Now PMSL:lol2::lol2:. Ill expect it when it arrives then. dont forget to let me know how much I owe you 
If he cant get it on I will save it for the new boy: victory:


----------



## feorag

That's good enough - and yes that's exactly what I meant!

52 7-8 year olds at The Sanctuary today, so the snake was a big success, as usual, although I nearly ended up pinned to the wall a few times as they continually advanced on me!


----------



## Esarosa

Well I've just got back from the hospital. The surgeon/specialist poked and prodded me and said he couldn't feel anything out of the ordinary, but due to how lumpy my breasts are naturally, and also my family history he sent me for an ultrasound. Apparantly it's more accurate for younger women than a mammagram. That showed up nothing abnormal. So no needles required, well not just yet. 

He said that due to my family history he's referring me to the family history genetics people :? Basically I will have a few tests run to see how predisposed I am to developing cancer at some point. If they say I'm not high risk I won't need regular checkups, but if i'm considered high risk (which technically I was told I was at 10) Then I will need 6 monthly-yearly checkups he said.

Apparantly there have been a lot of advancements in the ten-eleven years since my mum was told how likely my chances were of developing cancer, and back then they considered points that these days they know has nothing to do with it, so I might go from being apparantly high risk to low-moderate risk, which would be nice to be honest.

Been lovely weather today I hope it's just as nice tomorow so I can take Lady for a good long walk, only managed an hour in the sun before we had to go, so will just have to make it up to her tonight on the park.

How has everyone elses day been? No blue kitty pictures yet I see, hope Amanda's mum is okay. 

And blimey Eileen, 52 7-8 year olds..good lord! Funny isn't it how at that age most are okay with snakes. I remember primary school a man brought in some tarantula's and snakes and most of the kids in the class were fine with them. Come year 8 and they were all hysterical :lol2: influence of parents/media maybe?


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Well I've just got back from the hospital. The surgeon/specialist poked and prodded me and said he couldn't feel anything out of the ordinary, but due to how lumpy my breasts are naturally, and also my family history he sent me for an ultrasound. Apparantly it's more accurate for younger women than a mammagram. That showed up nothing abnormal. So no needles required, well not just yet.



i had the ultra sounds done last year, hurt me... but wasnt half odd seeing them on the screen!!


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> i had the ultra sounds done last year, hurt me... but wasnt half odd seeing them on the screen!!



Yeah very very odd. I didn't like it at all. Will true to form when we came out 'damn i should have asked if I could see them on screen'.... :bash: MEN! Suprised he didn't ask for the images printed out too!


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Yeah very very odd. I didn't like it at all. Will true to form when we came out 'damn i should have asked if I could see them on screen'.... :bash: MEN! Suprised he didn't ask for the images printed out too!


lol same
i also had to have one of my bladder... (dont read if screamish..or eating)
and i had to wee whilst laying down.. but i could see the level of my wee going down,was rather cool!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Glad things are ok for the time being, Katie


----------



## Shell195

Thats good news though Katie isnt it. When I had a Fibroid Embolization I coulld watch it on the screen until they gave me Morphine at the point it causes horrendous cramps. It was very odd watching the bead things blocking the arteries(sp)


Gina your procedure sounds very odd:lol2:


Wow Eileen a stampede of children. When we had our 2 huge Burmese Pythons and ferrets the primary school my kids went used to asked us to take them in for the kids to see. So me and my OH used to cart 1 12ft Python and 1 14ft Python plus a few ferrets for the kids to see on a regular basis. There were a couple of 6 year olds that refused to touch them though. the kids then used to do a project on them which went on the wall


----------



## feorag

That's great news Katie - so glad it turned out OK for you. I was referred to the family history clinic up here, but they decided that because my grandmother was 58 when she had a double mastectomy and my mother was in her late 60s when she developed breast cancer that I wasn't at risk.

Are you sure the ultrasound hurt you Gina, because it didn't hurt me at all - the mammogram was more painful than the ultrasound?

Yes, it was a bit bedlam. We divide them into 3 groups and one of us introduces them to Star the Barn Owl, one to a hedgehog or a tortoise if we haven't got a current resident hedgehog and I do the snake or occasionally a rabbit. The first 2 groups were great, but the last one wouldn't shut up and Kim and Ros agreed with me that their 3rd group was the most disruptive, so we thought it was probably because they were getting bored by then!


----------



## groovy chick

Sorry ive not been on sooner guys, just been really busy. Glad everything went ok for you Katie. 
Hes here lol and soooo cute. Hes a wee bit shy and spends alot of time under the bed but hes slowly coming round. So here he is Dushenka Yerevan Sam a.k.a Sam-Sam


----------



## Shell195

At last we were all worried in case your Mum had a bad turn I hope shes on the mend.


Welllllll what can I say about Sam Sam hes stunningly beautiful:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: You lucky girl


----------



## Esarosa

groovy chick said:


> Sorry ive not been on sooner guys, just been really busy. Glad everything went ok for you Katie.
> Hes here lol and soooo cute. Hes a wee bit shy and spends alot of time under the bed but hes slowly coming round. So here he is Dushenka Yerevan Sam a.k.a Sam-Sam



Oh wow Sam-Sam is an absolute stunner!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina your procedure sounds very odd:lol2:


hehe



feorag said:


> Are you sure the ultrasound hurt you Gina, because it didn't hurt me at all - the mammogram was more painful than the ultrasound?


never had a mamogram so i cant compare.
the reason i went was cos i had very sore lumps in my boooobiess... so i gues thats why it hurt


----------



## groovy chick

Thanks Shell. He is gorgeous isnt he :flrt:, even if he is all ears and legs lol. At the minute he is emptying the bottom of Waynes bedside cabinet. So cute.

My mum is actually doing well. She has been moved out of ccu and is off all the monitors, we will find out tomorrow if she can come home


----------



## Amalthea

What a handsome lad!!!


----------



## groovy chick

Katiexx said:


> Oh wow Sam-Sam is an absolute stunner!


Thanks Katie, we love him to bits already :2thumb:


----------



## groovy chick

Amalthea said:


> What a handsome lad!!!


Thanks Jen  I think he knows it aswell, the way hes sitting looking around with his front legs crossed lol


----------



## freekygeeky

i haveeee
twooo questions.

lol










scoobys front erm thin right leg is bent, asthough he has broken it.. or possible bor with it? its becomming more noticable when he sits .. but i cant take a pic of it, he wont sit still!!! this is the best i oculd get.. from the joint its bent the wrong way... do you recon this will cause him probs when he is oldeR?









also i have noticed a fleshing bit in his mouth, looks like an ulcer, but doesnt hurt him, and its an open wound, more like just colouration.. whats that all about?
best pic i could get.


----------



## feorag

Oh Amanda - he's gorgeous :flrt: :flrt: That ear placement is fabulous for a Ruskie!! You must be so delighted!! 

Ooh why don't you enter him for our show in May??


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i haveeee
> twooo questions.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoobys front erm thin right leg is bent, asthough he has broken it.. or possible bor with it? its becomming more noticable when he sits .. but i cant take a pic of it, he wont sit still!!! this is the best i oculd get.. from the joint its bent the wrong way... do you recon this will cause him probs when he is oldeR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i have noticed a fleshing bit in his mouth, looks like an ulcer, but doesnt hurt him, and its an open wound, more like just colouration.. whats that all about?
> best pic i could get.


Hi Gina not sure about the leg as when mine lay down the front legs seem to angulate in too Ive never noticed if this happens when sitting I will check tomorrow. If it doesnt bother him I wouldnt worry too much

The mouth looks similar to a rodent ulcer (only a possibility) it would def be worth a trip to the vets for this so they can advise on it and if any treatment is needed How long has he had it?

If you go to the vets show them the leg that is worrying you


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Hi Gina not sure about the leg as when mine lay down the front legs seem to angulate in too. If it doesnt bother him I wouldnt worry too much
> 
> The mouth looks similar to a rodent ulcer (only a possibility) it would def be worth a trip to the vets for this so they can advise on it and if any treatment is needed How long has he had it?



thank you,
i tried to get a pic for that reason* when mine lay down the front legs seem to angulate in too *the plonker owuldnt let me take a pic of him sitting up. ill keep my eye on it, just worried as he gets bigger and fatter it may end up being arthritic etc etc..
thank you re his mouth, its just the colour thats odd, i first thought maybe his tooth is rubbing or he bit it etc etc. its been there a few weeks now, maybe a month, it hasnt changed, or gone away.. hmm


----------



## Shell195

Does his tooth stick out so it rubs on his lip?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Does his tooth stick out so it rubs on his lip?


nop, but thats what i thought at first,
ive looke it up ointhe internet (rodent unlcer) but its all too technicle, can you give me a more basic statement of what it is, why and what it can do, and how to treat it? pelaseeee. thank you


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> nop, but thats what i thought at first,
> ive looke it up ointhe internet (rodent unlcer) but its all too technicle, can you give me a more basic statement of what it is, why and what it can do, and how to treat it? pelaseeee. thank you


 
Ive taken this off the Feline Advisory Bureau website for you as its not to technical

*Eosinophilic granuloma (rodent ulcer, labial ulcer) *
*This is a chronic ulcerative area occurring on the lips, usually where the skin joins the lining membrane of the mouth. The affected part is relatively localised but the area gradually becomes larger. It is usually found in the region between the mid-line cleft of the lip (philtrum) and the canine tooth on the upper lip. The problem may occur on one side or both and occasionally may be seen elsewhere. The edges of the ulcer are hard and raised and the broken skin irregular. The base of the ulcer is salmon-pink. In most cases the problem is a cosmetic one rather than presenting any real disability for the cat, but sometimes very deep ulcers may cause pain and reluctance or inability to eat, and the animal may be unable to groom itself. A number of causes have been suggested for this problem, including continual irritation by the rough tongue, infection or food allergy; there is little to support these propositions. *
*A wide variation of treatments have been applied in cases of eosinophilic granuloma, reflecting the lack of any one uniformly successful treatment, and the unsatisfactory outcome of treatment in many patients. It would seem that the most successful approach is a four to six week course of the steroid prednisolone. This may resolve the lesion, but, if not, it may be followed by cryosurgery - a double cycle of controlled freezing and thawing. Although this inevitably leads to some scarring, recurrence seems less frequent than with other methods of treatment. In some cases Ovarid has also been used successfully. Whatever treatment is used, recurrence is common and the treatment may have to be repeated*​ 

It may not be this it was the first thing that I thought of​


----------



## Lostcorn

Only just noticed this thread , 550 pages :lol2:


I have a question , how do I stop our cat scratching our walls?

cheers

John


----------



## freekygeeky

oh no i hope its not that!!
its not crusty on the outside though, it just looks like and feels likeits just a colour pigment rather than an ulser.. great.. 
moreee vet bills..
i bet it isnt covered on insurance, nothing seems to be ppoooooey!


----------



## freekygeeky

Lostcorn said:


> Only just noticed this thread , 550 pages :lol2:
> 
> 
> I have a question , how do I stop our cat scratching our walls?
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


get it a scratching post 
having said that one of our cats is obsessed with the sofa


----------



## Shell195

Lostcorn said:


> Only just noticed this thread , 550 pages :lol2:
> 
> 
> I have a question , how do I stop our cat scratching our walls?
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


Not easily. Cats are attracted to rough services so blown vinyl or similar wallpapers encourage scratching. Has the cat got a tall scratching post? Is the wall scratching in one place?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> oh no i hope its not that!!
> its not crusty on the outside though, it just looks like and feels likeits just a colour pigment rather than an ulser.. great..
> moreee vet bills..
> i bet it isnt covered on insurance, nothing seems to be ppoooooey!


 
Like I said Gina it was only my first thought so *dont panic*. If he is insured there is no reason why this wouldnt be covered. A lot of these ulcers are self limiting and can go on there own 
Eileen will give her opinion tomorrow Im sure


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Like I said Gina it was only my first thought so *dont panic*. If he is insured there is no reason why this wouldnt be covered. A lot of these ulcers are self limiting and can go on there own
> Eileen will give her opinion tomorrow Im sure


kk thank you  do you suugest i wait to see if it changes (for a week say) or take him to the vets now.. ?
another thing randomly, i was told yesterday that i have scabies.. WHOOP...and i was told today that scabies can be passed on to cats.. is that true?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> kk thank you  do you suugest i wait to see if it changes (for a week say) or take him to the vets now.. ?
> another thing randomly, i was told yesterday that i have scabies.. WHOOP...and i was told today that scabies can be passed on to cats.. is that true?


 
Cats can get scabies but its a different type of mite so although Im not 100% sure I dont think they could catch it off you.
Are they sure you have it? or are they just guessing?

See what Eileens opinion of the ulcer is when shes back on tomorrow, I wouldnt panic though


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Cats can get scabies but its a different type of mite so although Im not 100% sure I dont think they could catch it off you.
> Are they sure you have it? or are they just guessing?


no tests done, but i have the symptoms, and oit gets worse with clothing, in bed and baths, and its starting to get scabby and im constantly itching, its horrible 
i had to yesterday put lotion over literally my WHOLE body for 12 hours, i still stink, and ive washed it off!! i also have 2 tablets to take eat day, and a cream to put on the wounds, and stuff to put in the bath to help my skin., as its got thin and dry..

oh fun! lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> no tests done, but i have the symptoms, and oit gets worse with clothing, in bed and baths, and its starting to get scabby and im constantly itching, its horrible
> i had to yesterday put lotion over literally my WHOLE body for 12 hours, i still stink, and ive washed it off!! i also have 2 tablets to take eat day, and a cream to put on the wounds, and stuff to put in the bath to help my skin., as its got thin and dry..
> 
> oh fun! lol


Your a walking disaster woman:lol2:

Im off to bed now as its late and Sky are coming tomorrow to put in a Free Sky plus box and give us the full package due to their cock up that made us be without the internet for 11 days:devil:
Speak tomorrow: victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Your a walking disaster woman:lol2:
> 
> Im off to bed now as its late and Sky are coming tomorrow to put in a Free Sky plus box and give us the full package due to their cock up that made us be without the internet for 11 days:devil:
> Speak tomorrow: victory:



eek1! ok byebyess xx


----------



## feorag

Lostcorn said:


> I have a question , how do I stop our cat scratching our walls?
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


First of all, does the cat have a scratch post to scratch on? Secondly what is on the wall that he/she is scratching? If it's anything other than plain wallpaper, then you'll only stop it by re-decorating. Cat are drawn to hessian, cork, blown vinyl, the artificial tile wallpaper and any wallpaper that has a feel like material.

You can buy double sided sticky plastic to stick on areas where cats scrach so that their feet stick to it and they hate the feeling, but if the cat is doing it because it's attracted to the paper on the wall, then it'll just go somewhere else. Sorry if that's not very helpful, but once cats get entrenched into a certain pattern of behaviour it's very difficult to stop it!

Gina - I think that's probably a rodent ulcer too, but I've seen the same thing on some of my cats and they've never got any worse than your photograph so I've never done anything about it. Pasht had one and at first I thought it was the lower canine rubbing on the gum so I just observed it and it never got any worse, so I didn't do anything about it.

Sorry to hear you've got scabies - that's a nightmare - separate towels and all that stuff to stop it spreading - is Grahame or has he got it too?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> First of all, does the cat have a scratch post to scratch on? Secondly what is on the wall that he/she is scratching? If it's anything other than plain wallpaper, then you'll only stop it by re-decorating. Cat are drawn to hessian, cork, blown vinyl, the artificial tile wallpaper and any wallpaper that has a feel like material.
> 
> You can buy double sided sticky plastic to stick on areas where cats scrach so that their feet stick to it and they hate the feeling, but if the cat is doing it because it's attracted to the paper on the wall, then it'll just go somewhere else. Sorry if that's not very helpful, but once cats get entrenched into a certain pattern of behaviour it's very difficult to stop it!
> 
> Gina - I think that's probably a rodent ulcer too, but I've seen the same thing on some of my cats and they've never got any worse than your photograph so I've never done anything about it. Pasht had one and at first I thought it was the lower canine rubbing on the gum so I just observed it and it never got any worse, so I didn't do anything about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear you've got scabies - that's a nightmare - separate towels and all that stuff to stop it spreading - is Grahame or has he got it too?


Thats what I thought Ive seen this in sanctuary cats and they have disappeared without treatment. What do you think about Scooby`s leg??


----------



## feorag

Well, to be honest, just looking at it from a photograph, I didn't think I saw anything that would worry me. Kittens in particular still have quite loose joints and a reasonable amount of movement in them.

If you watch a big cat (and a Siamese/oriental particularly) walking towards you their leg move straight forward and then the lower leg from the knee to the foot kind of swings inwards so they place the foot on the ground nearly in front of the other foot, so there's a fair amount of movement from the knee joint visible in that.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hey all I feel like I haven't been here for ages! Hello!!!

Katie I hope that it turns out that you are low risk as that would really be great news, fingers crossed!

Sam-sam is gorgeous :flrt:

Gina if it's any consolation both F + F have wonky looking limbs and I think it might just be because they are very flexible especially when they are young? Scabies is awful, I had it when I was a kid and I do feel for you.


----------



## Shell195

Just got back from the vet with Jasper hes been for a check up. Next week he has the stitches out and we will see if the ulcer has healed. Iain The vet said when he peeled the ulcer it actually covered the whole eye even though the dye only showed a small bit. If it hasnt healed he will put him on Interferon or another anti -viral drug as he says he had been researching his condition

Ive had the Sky engineer here all day it was such a pain. The man had a death wish.:gasp: I shut the dogs in the kitchen and locked the dog flap but he kept walking into the room on his own. Its a good job my lot are friendly. Poor Elmo kept hiding, he is such a wimp and naughty Dennis was busy trying to help him fit everything by sitting on his shoulder and directing him. I eventually shut him in the bedroom with a few more that were being a pain:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Fingers crossed for Jasper!

When we had Islay and her corneal ulcer, on the advice of David Haben, who was the then eye specialist at the Dick Vet in Edinburgh, my vet debrided the ulcer and then stitched up the third eyelid. The problem was that when she took the stitches out, the third eyelid didn't automatically open and kind of stuck part way open. Then in an effort to heal itself the eye began to produce granular tissue which began to cover the whole eye. Then the eye began to bulge - the whole thing had ruptured. We rushed her to Edinburgh the next morning and he took one look and said he couldn't do anything for her at all, the lens was doubtless lost and she would be blind in the eye, so I told him to remove the eye there and then - there seemed little else we could do.

I do so hope this works out for Jasper, although I know it has a very good success rate, Islay just wasn't that lucky.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Fingers crossed for Jasper!
> 
> When we had Islay and her corneal ulcer, on the advice of David Haben, who was the then eye specialist at the Dick Vet in Edinburgh, my vet debrided the ulcer and then stitched up the third eyelid. The problem was that when she took the stitches out, the third eyelid didn't automatically open and kind of stuck part way open. Then in an effort to heal itself the eye began to produce granular tissue which began to cover the whole eye. Then the eye began to bulge - the whole thing had ruptured. We rushed her to Edinburgh the next morning and he took one look and said he couldn't do anything for her at all, the lens was doubtless lost and she would be blind in the eye, so I told him to remove the eye there and then - there seemed little else we could do.
> 
> I do so hope this works out for Jasper, although I know it has a very good success rate, Islay just wasn't that lucky.


That sounds nasty. Years ago I had a none healing ulcer on my first ever hand reared kitten Mitzi mitten, she had the third eyelid stitched and the results were amazing lets hope it works for Jasper. He is so sweet he was rolling round the vets table purring and face rubbing the vet. Im sure he has Ragdoll in his lineage as he is sooooooooooooo laid back nothing stresses him and he just hangs when you pick him up...............or maybe just the result of minor brain damage.Poor Jasper:flrt:


----------



## smileybones

Evening all! I have had my mother on the phone tonight crying her eyes out! And I need some advise to help calm her down a bit..

She has just got a new cat (her last cat was killed by a RTA in a quiet road) and it has been sneezing a bit, and not eating as well as it should. So being worried she called the blue cross (where she got the cat from) and they said, "It's probably cat flu - all our cats have just had it".

So she is now convinced her new cat is going to die... From what I know about cat flu is that is can be viral or bacterial and antibiotics can be given to see if it can be treated that way but that is as far as my knowledge goes.

So, I was wondering if anyone here know's what a typical course of treatment includes (ie. hospitalisation/home treatment) and how successful it is?

I would be ever so grateful for any information you can give me!

(EDIT: Also it should be noted that the cat has been innoculated against cat flu, and she is going to be taking the cat to the vets tomorrow)


----------



## vetdebbie

Hi! I replied on your other thread, smileybones.

Hey to everyone else.
Debbie


----------



## feorag

The major cat flus (herpes virus and calicivirus) are viral infections and so cannot be treated by anti-biotics, other than the fact the virus weakens the system and usually causes a secondary bacterial infection, which the anti-b's can keep under control.

As with any vaccination, it doesn't guarantee that the animal (or human) will not get the disease, but the vaccination can give them the immunity to help fight it (i.e. my son was vaccinated against measles, but he still got it, quite badly, but not as bad as it could have been).

Of course there are also the many kittens who are vaccinated again cat flu, but who already are infected with the virus from their mother and this is often the case with non-pedigree cats that are allowed to roam free.

There are many forms of calicivirus but we only vaccinate against the worst one, so cats can pick up the milder calici viruses and have all the symptoms of a cold, sneezing, runny eyes etc, but those strains of the virus are not life threatening.

The way that calicivirus and herpesvirus works is that the cat carries the virus which can be dormant in their system. When they are stressed (and cats stress _very_ easily) they will reactivate the virus in 10-14 days and then will show all the symptoms your mother is seeing. After 14 days the virus will then go dormant and the cat will be fine, until the next time that it is stressed. Cats can eventually 'lose' the calicivirus (it can take 2 years of never coming into contact with another cat carrying calici), but herpes remains in the system forever.

You are saying "cat" in your thread, so I am assuming that it is an adult, not a tiny kitten - in which case I would say that it is very unlikely that the cat will die from this, as it was probably exposed to the virus long before it ever got to the Blue Cross and maybe the re-homing to your mother has caused the stress which has reactivated it. If it is a kitten, however, it is more at risk, but many kittens survive the flu viruses.

There are other upper respiratory tract infections that cats can have which are not essentially cat flu, but will just give the cat cold like symptoms of sneezing, runny eyes etc and a course of anti-biotics and possibly a steroid injection can deal with those.

I hope this will help, but ask any more questions you have and we will try to answer them for you.

As far as the not eating well bit is concerned, if it's got a cold it won't have much sense of taste or smell and I know that I don't eat so well when I've a cold, so tell your mum to tempt her with the smelliest food she can get and that might get her to eat.


----------



## Nutty_Netti

Well I've just learned something new...I was lead to believe that 'Cat Flu' was the cat version of 'Aids' and they never recover....obviously I was told wrong. I am hopefully (fingers crossed) getting my moggie kitten a week on friday. I have chosen the toitoiseshell (I know I haven't spelled that right:blush girly and she will be ready then for me to fetch her....my first cat in 10 years!!!


----------



## smileybones

Vetdebbie and Feorag - I have replied in the other thread, but I also want to say it in this thread too; THANK YOU!! :flrt::no1:


----------



## vetdebbie

No the feline version of AIDS/HIV is FIV.


----------



## feorag

smileybones said:


> Vetdebbie and Feorag - I have replied in the other thread, but I also want to say it in this thread too; THANK YOU!! :flrt::no1:


No problems. I'm glad Debbie responded too, cos she's a vet and so knows what she's talking about more than I do. I did amend my post after I thought it through, just to say that there are many upper respiratory tract infections that cats can get that will give them flu symptoms but which aren't viruses and therefore can be treated by anti-biotics and occasionally steroids. Luna, My Siamese is back and forth to the vet on a regular basis with chronic sinusitis (strangely enough I suffer from it too! :lol2 and she sneezes for England throwing snots everywhere - not very good when she sleeps in bed with her head on the pillow beside you! :whistling2 She seldom goes more than a month and it starts up again!


vetdebbie said:


> No the feline version of AIDS/HIV is FIV.


I was just going to say that a lot of people refer to FeLV (Feline Leukaemia) as cat aids, but it isn't, FIV is.

I'm pleased you've found yourself a kitten Nettie and hope she brings you much joy, which I'm sure she will! : victory:


----------



## vetdebbie

I'm glad you replied foerag - you put in more info than I could be bothered to type! Been a long day here, and longer tomorrow.


----------



## Nutty_Netti

I'm pleased you've found yourself a kitten Nettie and hope she brings you much joy, which I'm sure she will! : victory:

Thanks Feorag and I've no doubt she will, she will certainly be loved with all the kids.....I will post some piccies when I get her....


----------



## Shell195

Im so glad Eileen and Debbie replied it saved me typing and it would have taken ages:lol2:


----------



## Lostcorn

feorag said:


> First of all, does the cat have a scratch post to scratch on? Secondly what is on the wall that he/she is scratching? If it's anything other than plain wallpaper, then you'll only stop it by re-decorating. Cat are drawn to hessian, cork, blown vinyl, the artificial tile wallpaper and any wallpaper that has a feel like material.
> 
> You can buy double sided sticky plastic to stick on areas where cats scrach so that their feet stick to it and they hate the feeling, but if the cat is doing it because it's attracted to the paper on the wall, then it'll just go somewhere else. Sorry if that's not very helpful, but once cats get entrenched into a certain pattern of behaviour it's very difficult to stop it!
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes the cat has a scratching post.
> 
> The wallpaper he is scratching is blown vinyl , he does not seem to have a favourite place to scratch , he has also scratched the carpet.
> 
> To be honest he does seem to be doing it less than he used too.
> 
> Fingers crossed :lol2:
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


----------



## freekygeeky

well i got my appointment for friday, bit peeed off though, as ( i need to take zingi too) its a 10 min appointment, so i normally take both for the £25 10 min appointment, their new rule is ai hvae to pay for both.... so £50... to just look at his mouth, and zinigis.. not happy !!!


----------



## Shell195

After 5 or 6 months hunting weve managed to find 2 Bobwhite Quail hens for the Sanctuary`s lonely male. He looks so lonely as we originally put him in our huge budgie/cockateil aviary but he attacked the budgies so we had to remove him and hes been on his own since then. A lady contacted us in reply to an ad we ran and we are picking them up tomorrow evening:2thumb: I hope he appreciates them


----------



## feorag

Lostcorn said:


> The wallpaper he is scratching is blown vinyl , he does not seem to have a favourite place to scratch , he has also scratched the carpet.
> 
> To be honest he does seem to be doing it less than he used too.
> 
> Fingers crossed :lol2:


Aah!!! Blown vinyl! The scurge of the houseproud cat owner! :lol2: Cats *love* it! It's nice and soft and rewarding to flake off in bits!! 

I would get myself a good old fashioned water pistol and whenever he goes to that wall, I'd give him a good old soaking - water won't harm him! 

Course that would only work if he isn't a Harry! My Harry *loves* water and when the water pistol comes out every cat but him flees for its very life, while Harry charges at it trying to catch the water! 

But in the main it works. Or try dabbing something unpleasant where he is stropping and whenever you see him doing it, physically pick him up and 'hang' him off his scratch pole!

(When I say 'hang' I mean hook him onto it by his front claws, not hang him with a rope around his neck, although you may be tempted to do that!! :lol2


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aah!!! Blown vinyl! The scurge of the houseproud cat owner! :lol2: Cats *love* it! It's nice and soft and rewarding to flake off in bits!!
> 
> I would get myself a good old fashioned water pistol and whenever he goes to that wall, I'd give him a good old soaking - water won't harm him!
> 
> Course that would only work if he isn't a Harry! My Harry *loves* water and when the water pistol comes out every cat but him flees for its very life, while Harry charges at it trying to catch the water!
> 
> But in the main it works. Or try dabbing something unpleasant where he is stropping and whenever you see him doing it, physically pick him up and 'hang' him off his scratch pole!
> 
> (When I say 'hang' I mean hook him onto it by his front claws, not hang him with a rope around his neck, although you may be tempted to do that!! :lol2


:lol2: The longer you own cats the less wallpaper you have as it gets very tedious replacing it or playing outwit the cat


----------



## feorag

Well, it's funny you should mention it, but our whole house is papered with woodchip and then painted over and ours _never_ touch it! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, it's funny you should mention it, but our whole house is papered with woodchip and then painted over and ours _never_ touch it! : victory:


 
Ya know what Eileen we spent years removing the woodchip but after stripping all the walls downstairs ready for redecorating guess what we are putting up????........................you guessed it flippin woodchip.(The walls arent good enough to just paint ) Its the only stuff cats dont destroy:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well sadly I inherited the woodchip cos it was here before me (I wonder if Barry bought a job lot when he bought the house! :lol2 and when I moved in here with him I was a dog person! The only wall that isn't woodchip is the cork tiled wall in the living room, but the fireplace keeps it away from the cats.

I've wanted it down for years, but the thought of trying to dig through 30+ years of paint to get it off is just too daunting. And of course the cats leave it alone and we can paint it so easily, why bother???


----------



## Flutterbye

Hi ladies,

Not too sure if you remember but a few weeks ago i had some worries about my ragdoll girly having the runs. It cleared up pretty much within a day of posting for advice on here.

I'm up now worrying my arse off,

The poor little girly has left cow pat style runs allover the carpet upstairs...and urinated outside the litter trays.

There's 3 litter trays upstairs all in the same room she's pooed and wee'd allover.

I don't get it, don't understand.
Taking her to the vets. She's only around 8-9 months old.
She's no access to human food, chemicals or anything she could ingest which may cause harm.
They're all on whiskas dry food, have plenty of fresh water, litter trays emptied regularly. 
She's had all her jabs, wormed, fleaed etc!
The other two kitties are fine.
Even though she's got the runs she's fine in herself, playing with the other two, having a mad half hour etc.

I've set her up in a large crate with a litter tray and just water. 
Pegged a sheet all round it so she can totally relax and chill.

Just don't get it, doing my head in.

Just needed to vent........ can't sleep.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Kim, that doesn't sound good. Are you sure that she isn't being bullied (or just psyched out) by the other two which is stressing her? Diarrhoea without any other signs of illness can be caused by stress, as can urinating outside the litter tray.

However, you're doing what's right taking her to the vets and getting her checked out to eliminate any possibility of a physical reason first.

If he can't find anything psysically wrong, then we'll have to look at other possibilities, such as stress.

Let's know what the vet says.


----------



## groovy chick

Morning Ladies

We have a gorgeous day again in Scotland, the weathers been nice all week 
Ive been on holiday from work this week so Sam-Sam could settle in and ive got to admit i could get used to this not working malarky  Sam-Sam is settling in great. At the minute he is sound asleep in Marleys radiator bed, he looks like a little kangaroo trying to get up to it  My mum was allowed home for the night last night so hes met his granny now

Eileen do you have a link with info for your cat show. Ill look and see what shift Wayne is.


----------



## fenwoman

Tabitha the country cat.
Another quick update.
From her awful inner city life up there in Manchester, with only concrete and tarmac and hunger, she has turned into a plump relaxed and friendly country cat who spends her days sitting in the front garden or in the field next to my land.I hardly see her indoors all day and have to bang the dish and yell for 5 minutes in the evening to get her to come in.
She likes the little lads next door and when they come home from school, she runs to them for a fuss.
She has got used to the fact that there is always food available here, both tinned in the dish and kibble on tap from the dispenser thingy, and no longer scoffs and defends the food. She nibbles a bit then goes outside a bit more. In short, she seems be happy in her new life here in the fens.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Tabitha the country cat.
> Another quick update.
> From her awful inner city life up there in Manchester, with only concrete and tarmac and hunger, she has turned into a plump relaxed and friendly country cat who spends her days sitting in the front garden or in the field next to my land.I hardly see her indoors all day and have to bang the dish and yell for 5 minutes in the evening to get her to come in.
> She likes the little lads next door and when they come home from school, she runs to them for a fuss.
> She has got used to the fact that there is always food available here, both tinned in the dish and kibble on tap from the dispenser thingy, and no longer scoffs and defends the food. She nibbles a bit then goes outside a bit more. In short, she seems be happy in her new life here in the fens.


What a lucky cat she is to have such a lovely new life Well done Pam for helping such a needy cat:notworthy:


----------



## Flutterbye

feorag said:


> Oh dear Kim, that doesn't sound good. Are you sure that she isn't being bullied (or just psyched out) by the other two which is stressing her? Diarrhoea without any other signs of illness can be caused by stress, as can urinating outside the litter tray.
> 
> However, you're doing what's right taking her to the vets and getting her checked out to eliminate any possibility of a physical reason first.
> 
> If he can't find anything psysically wrong, then we'll have to look at other possibilities, such as stress.
> 
> Let's know what the vet says.


Hi, Thankyou for your reply

I wasnt aware it can be brought on by stress. She doesn't seem stressed, the other two tend to just leave her to it as she's lazier than they are. She tends to either just sit and watch them play around or she'll join in the play. They all sleep cuddled up together and will eat out of the same bowl without any food agression. 
What are signs of bullying between cats?

I've decided not to rush her to the vets just yet, i checked on her this morning and was greeted by a wide eyed bright and purring kitty.

If it wasn't for the diarrhoea i'd think she was perfectly fine!
Although for the last week she had alot of crusty sleep in her eyes dark brown in colour. But that went about 2 days ago and her eyes seem fine.

After my major stressing session in the early hours and a alot of research i've come to the conclusion that what i've been feeding them (Whiskas dry food) isn't any good for them. Alot of people refer to it as feeding cats hot dogs or junk food....what are your thoughts on this?

I've bought some Royal Canin Fit food, started mixing in a little for the other two kitties.

Sugar is still on water for now, making sure she gets plenty of rest and peace. 

Im visiting family back in manchester for a couple of weeks, i leave on saturday so i think i'll take her to the vets there...she was speyed there so they have her details etc.

If bits of dried food fell into the water bowl and went all mushy and they drank from it would that cause it? As i've noticed that on a few occassions, bits of food fallen in the water bowl etc.... although they'd all have diarrhoea wouldnt they? Unless its just ragdolls with sensitive stomachs...what do you think?


----------



## Shell195

Flutterbye said:


> Hi, Thankyou for your reply
> 
> I wasnt aware it can be brought on by stress. She doesn't seem stressed, the other two tend to just leave her to it as she's lazier than they are. She tends to either just sit and watch them play around or she'll join in the play. They all sleep cuddled up together and will eat out of the same bowl without any food agression.
> What are signs of bullying between cats?
> 
> I've decided not to rush her to the vets just yet, i checked on her this morning and was greeted by a wide eyed bright and purring kitty.
> 
> If it wasn't for the diarrhoea i'd think she was perfectly fine!
> Although for the last week she had alot of crusty sleep in her eyes dark brown in colour. But that went about 2 days ago and her eyes seem fine.
> 
> After my major stressing session in the early hours and a alot of research i've come to the conclusion that what i've been feeding them (Whiskas dry food) isn't any good for them. Alot of people refer to it as feeding cats hot dogs or junk food....what are your thoughts on this?
> 
> I've bought some Royal Canin Fit food, started mixing in a little for the other two kitties.
> 
> Sugar is still on water for now, making sure she gets plenty of rest and peace.
> 
> Im visiting family back in manchester for a couple of weeks, i leave on saturday so i think i'll take her to the vets there...she was speyed there so they have her details etc.
> 
> If bits of dried food fell into the water bowl and went all mushy and they drank from it would that cause it? As i've noticed that on a few occassions, bits of food fallen in the water bowl etc.... although they'd all have diarrhoea wouldnt they? Unless its just ragdolls with sensitive stomachs...what do you think?


 
Im glad she appears well in herself. Whiskas contains an awful lot of additives which could irritate your girls tummy if shes a bit sensitive. James Well beloved is a good dry cat food especially the duck or fish varieties ideal for sensitive tums.
My cats drop food in their water too I just change it whenever I see it. Try moving the dish further away from the food this tends to stop it happening. Try giving her LIVE probiotic type natural yoghurt with a bit of runny honey in it this will soothe her gut and add good bacteria


----------



## Shell195

groovy chick said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> We have a gorgeous day again in Scotland, the weathers been nice all week
> Ive been on holiday from work this week so Sam-Sam could settle in and ive got to admit i could get used to this not working malarky  Sam-Sam is settling in great. At the minute he is sound asleep in Marleys radiator bed, he looks like a little kangaroo trying to get up to it  My mum was allowed home for the night last night so hes met his granny now
> 
> Eileen do you have a link with info for your cat show. Ill look and see what shift Wayne is.


Its a beautiful day here too. Sam-Sam really is adorable:flrt: Glad your Mum is on the mend what did she think of the new boy? Im sure you will have great fun if you show your boy and win or lose you ALWAYS take the best cat home. Eileen will be able to give you lots of tips for your first show if you go ahead with it.


----------



## fenwoman

Flutterbye said:


> Hi, Thankyou for your reply
> 
> I wasnt aware it can be brought on by stress. She doesn't seem stressed, the other two tend to just leave her to it as she's lazier than they are. She tends to either just sit and watch them play around or she'll join in the play. They all sleep cuddled up together and will eat out of the same bowl without any food agression.
> What are signs of bullying between cats?
> 
> I've decided not to rush her to the vets just yet, i checked on her this morning and was greeted by a wide eyed bright and purring kitty.
> 
> If it wasn't for the diarrhoea i'd think she was perfectly fine!
> Although for the last week she had alot of crusty sleep in her eyes dark brown in colour. But that went about 2 days ago and her eyes seem fine.
> 
> After my major stressing session in the early hours and a alot of research i've come to the conclusion that what i've been feeding them (Whiskas dry food) isn't any good for them. Alot of people refer to it as feeding cats hot dogs or junk food....what are your thoughts on this?
> 
> I've bought some Royal Canin Fit food, started mixing in a little for the other two kitties.
> 
> Sugar is still on water for now, making sure she gets plenty of rest and peace.
> 
> Im visiting family back in manchester for a couple of weeks, i leave on saturday so i think i'll take her to the vets there...she was speyed there so they have her details etc.
> 
> If bits of dried food fell into the water bowl and went all mushy and they drank from it would that cause it? As i've noticed that on a few occassions, bits of food fallen in the water bowl etc.... although they'd all have diarrhoea wouldnt they? Unless its just ragdolls with sensitive stomachs...what do you think?


 Personally I don't really understand your reluctance to take her to a vet. She may have some kind of low grade infection going on which a course of antibiotics could clear up in a week but without, her body is constantly under stress as it tries to fight it.
For the sake of a small cost of a consult' take her to a vet.


----------



## freekygeeky

better pic?
im really worried, what if he looses his upper lip, liek so many ive seen on the internet 
really scared.


----------



## feorag

Amanda our show is on Saturday the 30th May - here's the link to the thread I've just posted http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...at-show-north-east-schedules.html#post3654067. There is a link from there to our website to download the schedule and entry form. I'd love it if you fancied entering Sam-Sam. Elizabeth will be there too as I asked her at the Scottish show. She usually has a very successful time at our show so she said she wouldn't miss it! She'll be there to show you the ropes, which will help you at your first show.

Pam - lovely to read about Tabitha - she is one lucky cat!! :2thumb:

I must be honest Kim, I've never fed Whiskas dried food and I stopped feeding Whiskas wet food years ago - as far as wet food is concerned, I much prefer Felix. James Wellbeloved is a good food, as is Hills and many of the other complete cat diets.

It may be that Sugar has a predisposition to colitis. Merlin, my first Somali did. I did all sorts of tests, elimination diet, the lot, but he never produced a normal stool from the day I brought him home until the day he was pts at the vets when he was 9 and the condition finally caught up with him. 

Gina, if you are really scared about his lip, then maybe you should wait and see what the vet says. Personally, I wouldn't be scared yet if it was me, cats losing their lips are the most extreme cases and personally speaking I've never seen or known of one in 25 years of cat ownership! I would just keep an eye on it to see if it keeps on growing or just stays the same. Pasht's was there all the time, but it never got any bigger.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Kim I think it could well be a good idea to take her to the vets so they can check her temperature, you will only feel awful if she does have an infection, and it could well put your mind at rest if it turns out to be nothing.

Gina, same goes to you hun! 

Pam that's great news about country kitty!

I've just ordered the kitties a tree! what do you think of it?

Cat Tree Atlas at zooplus

It's free delivery!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, if you are really scared about his lip, then maybe you should wait and see what the vet says. Personally, I wouldn't be scared yet if it was me, cats losing their lips are the most extreme cases and personally speaking I've never seen or known of one in 25 years of cat ownership! I would just keep an eye on it to see if it keeps on growing or just stays the same. Pasht's was there all the time, but it never got any bigger.


hge is just my baby so panicing lots and lots!!
my appointment is at 1030 tommorrow


----------



## feorag

OK, so don't panic!!! Just see what the vet has to say and then come back and tell us all, cos we'll be panicking! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Hey people 

hope everyones okies 

i aint been about too much some people know why 

well max an merlin are doing fab as is rubes too i really do need to get some pics of them up 

they have grown soooooooooo much lol bless em 

Well Lilly an Saffy are going home to their mum this weekend if all goes to plan :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly

Flutterbye said:


> Hi, Thankyou for your reply
> 
> I wasnt aware it can be brought on by stress. She doesn't seem stressed, the other two tend to just leave her to it as she's lazier than they are. She tends to either just sit and watch them play around or she'll join in the play. They all sleep cuddled up together and will eat out of the same bowl without any food agression.
> What are signs of bullying between cats?
> 
> I've decided not to rush her to the vets just yet, i checked on her this morning and was greeted by a wide eyed bright and purring kitty.
> 
> If it wasn't for the diarrhoea i'd think she was perfectly fine!
> Although for the last week she had alot of crusty sleep in her eyes dark brown in colour. But that went about 2 days ago and her eyes seem fine.
> 
> After my major stressing session in the early hours and a alot of research i've come to the conclusion that what i've been feeding them (Whiskas dry food) isn't any good for them. Alot of people refer to it as feeding cats hot dogs or junk food....what are your thoughts on this?
> 
> I've bought some Royal Canin Fit food, started mixing in a little for the other two kitties.
> 
> Sugar is still on water for now, making sure she gets plenty of rest and peace.
> 
> Im visiting family back in manchester for a couple of weeks, i leave on saturday so i think i'll take her to the vets there...she was speyed there so they have her details etc.
> 
> If bits of dried food fell into the water bowl and went all mushy and they drank from it would that cause it? As i've noticed that on a few occassions, bits of food fallen in the water bowl etc.... although they'd all have diarrhoea wouldnt they? Unless its just ragdolls with sensitive stomachs...what do you think?


raggies do tend to have sensitive stomachs, i had a new kitten just over a year ago that was fed on whiskas dry, and she had terrible squits when i got her, hideously smelly and the colour was vile.
i had to get her treated with antibiotics, prokolin and bland diet for weeks to sort it out.

i`d get her checked out by the vet, just to be on the safe side, royal canin sensible is specially made for sensitive cats, i have all mine on it.

hope you get it sorted out, and your raggie makes a full recovery


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> OK, so don't panic!!! Just see what the vet has to say and then come back and tell us all, cos we'll be panicking! :lol2:



hehe 



butterfingersbimbo said:


> I've just ordered the kitties a tree! what do you think of it?
> 
> Cat Tree Atlas at zooplus
> 
> It's free delivery!



heh ethey will love it, mine love theris.


----------



## Shell195

Gina Im sure Scooby will be fine. The cats at the sanctuary that had this all recovered and none lost a lip

Eileen did you get my pm?


----------



## feorag

OOps, sorry!! Yes I did, but decided to check postings first and then answer pm's and of course promptly forgot! :lol2:

I'll go and do it now! I'm so pleased his jumper fit him! Phew!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina Im sure Scooby will be fine. The cats at the sanctuary that had this all recovered and none lost a lip
> 
> Eileen did you get my pm?




phew.
he is so so so so so pretty... even if he is daft
today he fell in the pond twice.
got stung 4 timees that i saw
got stuck between a fence pannel and a shed
put two paws in a hot cup of tea...


plonker.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> phew.
> he is so so so so so pretty... even if he is daft
> today he fell in the pond twice.
> got stung 4 timees that i saw
> got stuck between a fence pannel and a shed
> put two paws in a hot cup of tea...
> 
> 
> plonker.


Bless him! Good luck at the vets and let us know how you get on!


----------



## feorag

I'm off to work this morning - it's our first day of the new season and after a fabulous red hot day hesterday, it's bloody freezing this morning and there's fog all over the north east - that's what you pay for a good hot day up here! I'm sure it'll clear up by mid-morning - the forecast says a good day, but not as good as yesterday. I hope we get a few people through the door, but not too many cos the prices have all changed in the tea room so it'll take me weeks to get my head around them as my memory isn't what it used to be! :lol2:

Good luck at the vets Gina - it is this morning you have your appointment, isn't it?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'm off to yorkshire later for a few days but will try to pop on at some point!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I'm off to yorkshire later for a few days but will try to pop on at some point!


 
Hope you have a great time :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I hope you have a great day:2thumb:


Dennis has his lovely new jumper knitted by his Auntie Eileen and it fits him, its just as flippin well as its very chilly this morning. I hope the sun comes out later as I need to clip some dogs and need the sun for inspiration


Gina good luck at the vets but Im sure it wont be anything too serious. Let us know how you get on


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Hope you have a great time :2thumb:



Thanks hun! : victory: I'm going to have plenty of jobs to do while i'm up there! in the meantime, we need some fashion shots!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

just got back, it is rodent ulcer, and its changed already today from the pic i posted, its on his fur now. anyway i was given the option to have steriod injections, or tablets.. after a long discussion we went with the tablets not so dangerous, and can stop them, and so on 
not a happy bunny today


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no...  Hopefully the tablets do what they're meant to and everything clears up!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Oh no...  Hopefully the tablets do what they're meant to and everything clears up!


hope so too ... 
still didnt wanna hear that though, i was hoping it was going to be.. oh... he had bit his lips, or such like.. pfft


----------



## Shell195

Sorry hun poor Scooby but Im sure he will be on the mend once the tablets kick in. What tablets is he on?? Is it Pred.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Sorry hun poor Scooby but Im sure he will be on the mend once the tablets kick in. What tablets is he on?? Is it Pred.


yea i think so.
he is have 1 a day for the moe, gets worse then two, and if it gets better half. and os on. i have spares as she said it oculd come back, but the speed was crazy..(of it growing) she said take a pic ever day to seee if it changes.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, sorry to hear that! I figured it was a rodent ulcer, but was hoping it wouldn't grow so quickly and would eventually go. At least you can be comforted to know that it isn't painful to the cat, so I'm sure Scooby isn't even aware that it's there! I'm sure he'll be all right once the Pred kicks in.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that! I figured it was a rodent ulcer, but was hoping it wouldn't grow so quickly and would eventually go. At least you can be comforted to know that it isn't painful to the cat, so I'm sure Scooby isn't even aware that it's there! I'm sure he'll be all right once the Pred kicks in.


thank you 
she said steriods can be quite dangerous and lead to diabetes.. and can cause escess weight gain ..
are their any more side effects or..


----------



## Nutty_Netti

freekygeeky said:


> thank you
> she said steriods can be quite dangerous and lead to diabetes.. and can cause escess weight gain ..
> are their any more side effects or..


Steroids are a bit of a bugger as far as the side effects go, but they will save his life!!!
I was on them for 2 years, I put 4 stone on in one month, but at least I am still alive!


----------



## feorag

A lot of that's to do with the fact that it stimulates their appetite and makes them eat more and it also causes water retention.

But then you haven't much of a choice have you, sadly.


----------



## Nutty_Netti

When I pulled a face at the weight gain thing, the doctor/specialist told me I had basically two choices - get fat or die!!! What a charmer....mind you I was in a bad way...all thanks to feathers!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Nutty_Netti said:


> Steroids are a bit of a bugger as far as the side effects go, but they will save his life!!!
> I was on them for 2 years, I put 4 stone on in one month, but at least I am still alive!


eek!


feorag said:


> A lot of that's to do with the fact that it stimulates their appetite and makes them eat more and it also causes water retention.
> 
> But then you haven't much of a choice have you, sadly.


nop unfortuantly not, as long as he is safe well and happy i dont mind, just wondred if there were anymore side effects..
i have one fat cat already i might aswell have 2 lol!
what made me laugh was.. she grabbed hold of his balls and said.. pffft we gotta get rid of these... lol... then i said.. they have gone.. LOL! she said they were the biggest sacs she has ever seen.. !! lol no one beliveed me when i said his balls were huge!!


----------



## Esarosa

Aw sorry to hear about Scooby Gina. Hope the tablets get it under control.

Jen how did your ratty pairing of Merlin & Chloe turn out? Can't remember what date it was you mentioned it so not sure if there should be sausages by now or not.


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Aw sorry to hear about Scooby Gina. Hope the tablets get it under control.
> 
> Jen how did your ratty pairing of Merlin & Chloe turn out? Can't remember what date it was you mentioned it so not sure if there should be sausages by now or not.


thank you 
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Shell195

Pred has less side efeects with cats than any other animal. Its mainly weight gain. Ive had cats on it with no lasting side effects,when its time to stop them just remember to always reduce slowly by reducing the dose down until its nothing


----------



## Shell195

Heres Dennis playing in the garden in his lovely new jumper


----------



## Shell195

Heres the enclosed garden in full that all my cats play in taken from the patio.What you cant see is the cat scratcher and walkway leading over the trellis and onto the back porch roof where they love to sunbathe. Surrounding the garden is an L shaped dog yard . The whole thing is enclosed by a 6ft fence with a wire overhang.
I just thought I would add this so you can see my cats playground. I need to get out and remove the Bamboo from the pond side, the weed stuff from the pond and powerwash the flags, see how green they are:lol2: My son took this today while taking animal photos


----------



## Amalthea

AWWW!!! Shell look at the little man!!!! And your garden is lovely!!

No jelly beans from Chloe yet, Katie... She's looking a bit podgy and is nest building, though. The soonest she could be due is Tuesday (I think), so *fingers crossed* 

I had four doe ratlets dumped on me today... They are only young and so nervous. Apparently, they were found in the cage they are in exactly how it is. I don't believe it, though, cuz the shavings is very clean (must have been cleaned out today) and why would somebody clean out a cage of rats when they were dumping them that day? 

Also posted some pics of some baby meece 

ETA: Here's a link to mousie pics: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/280768-baby-meece-some-rescues-needing.html


----------



## feorag

I saw your thread Jen - They look very pretty, I have to say!

Shell, I love your garden! It's lovely, but I'm amazed you've got stuff growing on the top of your pond - we've got nothing growing yet!

Dennis looks cool in his jumper, but the neck looks a bit loose - maybe I could have casted off the stitches tighter, but it's very hard to judge until it's done and I'd rather cast off slack and know it'll go over his head, than tight and find out it won't. I think I might make him a butchy aran one next! I love experimenting on him!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen at this rate he`ll have more clothes than me:whistling2:
Dennis loves his jumpers:flrt: dont worry Eileen he has a very scrawny neck so its not your knitting:lol2: Could you really do an arran jumper for him?? Hed look really cute in one of them:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Course I could, but I'd probably knit it in double knitting wool, cos if I knit it in Aran wool it would probably only have about 25 stitches on the back and about 10 between his legs! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Course I could, but I'd probably knit it in double knitting wool, cos if I knit it in Aran wool it would probably only have about 25 stitches on the back and about 10 between his legs! :lol2:


Sounds good to me:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yeh!! You'd get one cable and a bit of moss stitch and that's it with those few stitches on it! Oooh, you've set me off again now! Trouble is I'm almost certain that the only wool I have in the house is all in pastel girly colours cos of my granddaughters. Will have to go and see if there's anything that's more 'boy-ish'!


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon everyone its flippin chilly here today. Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?


I think Ive found a name for my new nekkid Kitty

Korky after the naughty cat in the Dandy comic. He was black/white too. It was Pams idea and its def growing on me:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

well im home alone......cat gone on a taxi job......ive got eggs to turn, clean up after skunks, dogs to walk, cats to entertain, and washing to hang out........and here i am on rfuk .....drinking tea and having a ***:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

ditta said:


> well im home alone......cat gone on a taxi job......ive got eggs to turn, clean up after skunks, dogs to walk, cats to entertain, and washing to hang out........and here i am on rfuk .....drinking tea and having a ***:lol2:


thats what i like to hear... hard at work!:2thumb:


Its been quite sunny here, got a wedding reception to go to later on but other than that im having an un eventful day, although my mealworm beetles are in there breeding tub, i saw them mating too! yayay


----------



## freekygeeky

check out some nice pics!! 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/281151-sun-finailly-out-cat-pics.html#post3663904


----------



## feorag

I've just finished cleaning out my rats and now I've got "H" stuff to do (hate housework in any shape or form). My daughter arrives this afternoon for 2 weeks, so got to pick her up at the airport at 5:30.

Shell, I'm thinking Korky is a good name and it keeps the theme of comic cats! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I meant doubleknit sounds good for Dennis arran jumper:lol2:

Is your daughter sharing with the 2 ratty babies then? or are they going to go in your bedroom?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I meant doubleknit sounds good for Dennis arran jumper:lol2:?


Yes, I figured that was what you meant, was just pointing out the impracticalities of knitting it in actual Aran wool.

Don't know where Elise is sleeping yet! :lol2: If she comes in this double bedroom where I am now, she'll have to move out when Iain and family arrive next Friday, if she stays in her original single bedroom, she won't have to move, so it's up to her. The double room is obviously bigger and gives her a bit more space, so I guess she'll probably sleep her. She's not used to animals in her room or sharing it really and she complained loudly about my snoring when we were up at Iain's a couple of years ago so I suspect the boys will get on her nerves and an irritable Elise is to be avoided at all costs!! :gasp: Course if she comes in here that will seriously affect my ability to get on the computer cos she goes to bed early and I'm on late at night, but it's only for a couple of weeks.

I am seriously thinking about moving the boys downstairs into the living room and going for socialisation overload. They're fine with me, but still very jumpy at noise and I think at the moment they're just too 'cushioned' and protected here in this quiet bedroom with just me, so in anticipation of having to move in a week's time I'm thinking of taking them downstairs to live with all of us and the noise for a couple of weeks to sort of de-sensitise them to peace and quiet.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, I figured that was what you meant, was just pointing out the impracticalities of knitting it in actual Aran wool.
> 
> Don't know where Elise is sleeping yet! :lol2: If she comes in this double bedroom where I am now, she'll have to move out when Iain and family arrive next Friday, if she stays in her original single bedroom, she won't have to move, so it's up to her. The double room is obviously bigger and gives her a bit more space, so I guess she'll probably sleep her. She's not used to animals in her room or sharing it really and she complained loudly about my snoring when we were up at Iain's a couple of years ago so I suspect the boys will get on her nerves and an irritable Elise is to be avoided at all costs!! :gasp: Course if she comes in here that will seriously affect my ability to get on the computer cos she goes to bed early and I'm on late at night, but it's only for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about moving the boys downstairs into the living room and going for socialisation overload. They're fine with me, but still very jumpy at noise and I think at the moment they're just too 'cushioned' and protected here in this quiet bedroom with just me, so in anticipation of having to move in a week's time I'm thinking of taking them downstairs to live with all of us and the noise for a couple of weeks to sort of de-sensitise them to peace and quiet.


Sounds like you will have a housefull then:lol2: It will be you who needs the peace and quiet by the end of the families visit:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

And don't I know it! Especially because it's the easter weekend and school holidays so I'll be working more at the sanctuary!!


----------



## Shell195

Just got back from the Sanctuary where all was quiet Im glad to say:2thumb:

Just got an email from my new boys breeder and she has sent me some new pics which I will put on here later:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Oooooo Sphynx piccys! For anyone with Nat geo wild 'animals in the womb' is on now. Just started I think.


----------



## Shell195

*Korky update*

Heres new pics of the new boy Korky:flrt:

Family pic










Put me down










Where am I ?


----------



## feorag

Hmmmm.................... yes.................. definitely a good breed to teach people how to sex cats!! :lol2:

Gorgeous little ugly wrinkly critter!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

LOL next time someone asks how to sex kittens we can direct them to these pics to show what a males bits look like:whistling2:

My OH just said to me Aaahhh isnt he ugly..........................................Im speechless, how dare he Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## feorag

But sadly........................he's right"

Fortunately, he'll improve with age (Korky, that is, not Steve!)


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> My OH just said to me Aaahhh isnt he ugly..........................................Im speechless, how dare he Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


he is actually right, well.. kinda, the first picture scares me!! AHH


----------



## Shell195

But hes sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute in an ugly kind of way:flrt:Sort of like a baby vulture:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> But hes sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute in an ugly kind of way:flrt:Sort of like a baby vulture:flrt:


lmao!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

OMG!!! Korky is so incredly ugly he's adorable!! Am in luuuurve!!! Love his wrinklies!! 

On a related note, I hates you, Shell


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> OMG!!! Korky is so incredly ugly he's adorable!! Am in luuuurve!!! Love his wrinklies!!
> 
> On a related note, I hates you, Shell


 
Ya could always come and visit him:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

One of these days, I am going to have to take you up on that!!


----------



## Shell195

You are always welcome here:2thumb:


----------



## Flutterbye

Hi Ladies!

I've some good news on Sugar,

Her eyes have gradually cleared up brilliantly, no sleep or gank in them when she woke up this morning at all.

Her poo has been solid since saturday!

I think switching their food may have done the trick, i'm so chuffed really!!!

Thankyou for all your advice
Kim


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news Kim! :2thumb: It's always worth considering that the diet might me a problem with sudden diarrhoea!

However, for safety's sake, it isn't always and there could be a few other reasons.


----------



## Shell195

Im so glad Sugar health has improved:2thumb: Diet can play a big part in tummy troubles


----------



## Shell195

Its sooooooooooooooooo quiet on here at the minute, must be because Eileen is busy:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am busy watching (and rewatching) Twilight


----------



## Shell195

Never seen that I presume you like it:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I saw it three times in the movies... So... Yeah *lol* And have read the whole series of books twice in about two weeks. I'm a nerd.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I saw it three times in the movies... So... Yeah *lol* And have read the whole series of books twice in about two weeks. I'm a nerd.



Hehe I got my DVD on saturday from HMV, two days early so I was a little suprised..and of course all the chores I had planned got thrown by the way side that day :blush:

Not seen the features on the dvd yet, like deleted scenes as my dvd remote has ran away. I've gutted everywhere and I can't find it. If it wasn't so bulky I'd swear Libby ran off with it. 

How big is Chloe now Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, am a bit annoyed I didn't pre order it... I thought that if you pre order, they don't send it out til the day it's officially released, so I'd get it late. But I've been hearing of people getting it more than a week early! Totally jealous.

Chloe is still confuzzling me... Sometimes she looks pregnant, and then she doesn't. So we shall see... She's keeping me guessing *lol*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its sooooooooooooooooo quiet on here at the minute, must be because Eileen is busy:whistling2:


Cheeeeeky! (but probably right! :lol2

Well I won't be on at all today, cos I'm off to work in half an hour! School holidays so extra days - and I'm cream crackered! Had such a job getting up this morning!


----------



## freekygeeky

UPDATE on scoooooby

he has been taking his tablets..
the vet said take more if it gets bigger, its starting to get a different colour, and different texture, so i may up it slightly.
he seems ok in his self, a little sleeeeply, and is definatly drinking more.

i hope he will be ok


----------



## feorag

So do I! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> So do I! :2thumb:


  he loved the sun today!!


----------



## Shell195

Fingers crossed for scooby maybe the tablets are working which is why it looks different

Eileen you have a pm or 3 lol


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed for scooby maybe the tablets are working which is why it looks different
> 
> Eileen you have a pm or 3 lol


thanky


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed for scooby maybe the tablets are working which is why it looks different
> 
> Eileen you have a pm or 3 lol


Yeh! I've got it - not very impressed I have to say - and that's putting it mildly! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Yesterday I was clipping and trimming dogs which I hate doing but at least its done now. I fully clipped my Minature Poodle but then I couldnt find her own jumper so thought I wonder if the first Dennis jumper fits her and yes it does so she been wearing it Thanks Eileen it came in very handy, she looks very cosy in it too:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the vets at 5.00pm tonight as Jasper is having his stitches out of his eye. Fingers crossed it has been a success although I wont be surprised if it hasnt healed. Will let you know how I get on. Up to now I have spent about £250 on his treatment, flippin animals:lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news that the jumper fitted your poodle, Shell! :2thumb:

Fingers crossed that everything will be OK with Jasper's eye!


----------



## Nutty_Netti

*Finally She's ready!!!*

I'm off to collect my kitten this afternoon!!! YEAHHHHH......: victory:
Still haven't got a name though...:blush: will get some piccies up later and officially join this thread....LOL :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Nutty_Netti said:


> I'm off to collect my kitten this afternoon!!! YEAHHHHH......: victory:
> Still haven't got a name though...:blush: will get some piccies up later and officially join this thread....LOL :bash:


 
Look forward to seeing her:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yes, photos would be great and of course you're welcome to join in the chit-chat!!


----------



## Amalthea

Hope everything goes well at the vets today with Jasper, Shell!!

KITTEN!! I do love kittens... Can't wait for pics!

Speaking of kittens, apparently the shop Bindi came from has kittens in again. They are "8 weeks", but I don't believe that for second. I've only seen a pic, but they look no older than 5 weeks with their bright blue eyes. *sigh*


----------



## Nutty_Netti

*Kitten Has Arrived!!!*

I have picked the kitten up...the kids were very surprised, cos 'dad' says that we couldn't have one, but I won him round.....anyway I have named her Suki, and only managed to take a couple of photos (the kids keep getting in the way!!!), only one was OK, so here goes
Welcome Suki!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Suki is beautiful I love her half ginger face:flrt::flrt: Welcome to the world of Naughty Torties:whistling2:

How old is she?


----------



## Nutty_Netti

They told me 8 weeks - it's just that she's small!!: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Suki is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nutty_Netti

She is isn't she????:2thumb:
I have put her in my bedroom at the moment, cos the kids are in & out playing and Never shut the door, so to avoid any accidents, she's staying there until they come in.....She's very happy, every timeI go in, she's stretched out in a patch of sun and comes running to me...it's so cute!!


----------



## feorag

She's a very pretty girl! And yes, welcome to the world of naughty torties! : victory:

Jen, I absolutely agree with you - given that pet shop owners track record, I doubt very much the new kittens will be 8 weeks old! Poor wee mites!


----------



## Amalthea

One thing I love about well socialised kittens... Always happy 

Yeah, I doubt it very much that those kittens at the shop are 8 weeks. Even in the pic (taken on a mobile phone) you can clearly see the bright blue eyes... Not muddy in the least.


----------



## Shell195

Good news from the vets. Jasper appears to have got rid of the ulcer. He has to have 2 more weeks of Fucithalmic then back for another check up and if all is well he will be signed off........................at last. All my vet keeps saying is "Hes a good cat I wish they were all like this" Jasper is such a good boy:flrt:

I cant believe that shop has kittens in again:devil:

Netti Suki actually looks really well grown and sounds such a sweetie:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news about Jasper!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Katie, you'll be pleased to know that Chloe is looking decidedly round today and when I gave her more shredded paper, she got right to nest building  *fingers rossed*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Katie, you'll be pleased to know that Chloe is looking decidedly round today and when I gave her more shredded paper, she got right to nest building  *fingers rossed*


 

Oooh just noticed your siggy. You`ve managed to find a girlfriend for Oliver:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

It's looking VERY likely!!  She is hopefully coming home by the end of the month.  Still trawling ebay and freecycle for a cheap 4ft+ tank to make into a split tank for the two of them, but I have alternate housing for her if I don't get it before she gets here.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It's looking VERY likely!!  She is hopefully coming home by the end of the month.  Still trawling ebay and freecycle for a cheap 4ft+ tank to make into a split tank for the two of them, but I have alternate housing for her if I don't get it before she gets here.


Is this any good

*Large tank and stand (£30) *

Date posted: Sunday 22nd March | Ad viewed: 131 times
Location: stockport 
Fish tank and stand.

Tank measures 48 inch wide.
15 inch high.

Includes pine stand and lid home made looks really nice. 

This must sell need room. peter 07838047128.

*Contact details*


Email: Click here to reply to this ad
Anti spam: *Do NOT* contact me offering services or anything of a commercial nature.










javascript:update('/posting_images/...c40f23c2eecf906934bd43af4be795.__big__.jpg');


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Shell, you are a star


----------



## feorag

Shell, that's excellent news about Jasper and I'm so delighted for you (and him of course! :lol2

And great news about a girlfriend for Oliver, Jen! Baby STO's in the future then! :2thumb:

I've just been reading next week's TV Times and Joanna Lumley is making a TV series about cats, similar to the one Martin Clunes recently did on dogs! So she'll be out looking at domestic and wild cats etc - to be screened later this year - should be good???


----------



## Amalthea

That could definitely be worth a watch, Eileen!!

I'm trying not to get too excited about Annie coming home yet... I don't want to get giddy and then something goes terribly wrong...


----------



## Shell195

I fancy watching the cat one it should be very interesting:2thumb:

Ive been thinking that maybe next week I will book Kye in (Rottie) for a castrate as he has started cocking his leg against the door in the kitchen:bash:


I like the look of STO they look so cute. Are these hands off pets or do they become tame?

That tank could have gone as it was advertised 18th March. Maybe worth a ring though


----------



## Amalthea

Will give 'em a ring tomorrow 

Oliver is very tame. He is a grumpy little thing when he's in a mood, though. I've only been bitten twice by him... Once I didn't even notice til I went away to do something else in the critter room and then noticed blood on my hand and the other time, he was very poorly, so I was very happy he bit me *lol* They are pretty easy to care for, too. Definitely reccommend the little guys!! 

I have to say, Shell... I hate dog balls anyways, so poor Kye has lasted better with you  They'd have been off pretty quick if he were here *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Will give 'em a ring tomorrow
> 
> Oliver is very tame. He is a grumpy little thing when he's in a mood, though. I've only been bitten twice by him... Once I didn't even notice til I went away to do something else in the critter room and then noticed blood on my hand and the other time, he was very poorly, so I was very happy he bit me *lol* They are pretty easy to care for, too. Definitely reccommend the little guys!!
> 
> I have to say, Shell... I hate dog balls anyways, so poor Kye has lasted better with you  They'd have been off pretty quick if he were here *lol*


The only reason hes not lost his king size nuts yet(hes about 13 months old) is I wanted him to have a masculine head as the minute you castrate them they stop getting masculine traits and look like bitches but I cant wait any longer I dont do leg cocking indoors. Out of 11 dogs hes the only one not neutered so he probably thinks hes special:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Bless him!! I don't know what it is about dog balls, but BLEGH! They gots to go


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, Shell  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/283690-request-pics-oliver.html#post3692866


----------



## Shell195

Oh WOW hes adorable.:flrt:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Goes off to read up on caring for STO


----------



## Shell195

50 small sharp teeth, eat rodents and attack each other.............Hmm I think I`ll give them a miss:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Now I'm going to bed depressed cos I want an Oliver!

:lol2: That second last photograph looks like he's sleeping on a chilean rose shed!!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Kodakira's website is quite good... I think it's in his siggy. 

I'll give a quite run down of Oliver's care... He's in a tank with a heat mat at one end. NEEDS a wheel (Oliver has a wodent wheel, but a silent spinner is alright for a young STO) and I change his cage furniture regularly... In his tank at all times: water bottle, water bowl on opposite side of tank, bowl of dry food (JWB cat food, parrot food, and insectivore fare mixed together), and a bowl of wet cat food (meat flavor... so far asda brand sits best with Oliver's belly), two sleeping places (one on the heat mat side and one on the other side), and his wheel.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, they are solitary... I get Oliver a box of locusts form time to time, but it's not a staple thing. More a treat. His diet is complete without it, but he enjoys chasing them down  And if my male western hoggie turns his nose up at his dinner, Oliver gets that.


----------



## freekygeeky

i have a quick questionn...
my OH's cat is going down hill 
grhama lives at uni so hasnt seen his cat for a while (lives at home with his parents) i have mentioned her (crumble) on here before she had scans done and it cost a fortune of £800 + to look at her heart etc etc
anyway.....
grhaam has just rung me quite upset, (he went home today) saying that she has lost alot of weight, and is on perscription cat food for kidneys (possibly) and she has started not to groom her self as much, now i saw her a couple of months back and she is sooo full of life, just like a kitten still but 15.
anyway, my question is... horribly..but truthfully.. is this it? when the kidneys go?.. is there any hope? or?



Gina


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i have a quick questionn...
> my OH's cat is going down hill
> grhama lives at uni so hasnt seen his cat for a while (lives at home with his parents) i have mentioned her (crumble) on here before she had scans done and it cost a fortune of £800 + to look at her heart etc etc
> anyway.....
> grhaam has just rung me quite upset, (he went home today) saying that she has lost alot of weight, and is on perscription cat food for kidneys (possibly) and she has started not to groom her self as much, now i saw her a couple of months back and she is sooo full of life, just like a kitten still but 15.
> anyway, my question is... horribly..but truthfully.. is this it? when the kidneys go?.. is there any hope? or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina


Sadly advanced kidney failure is none reversible. It could well be worth a blood test at the vets to confirm how bad the renal failure has become. He will then know if it is time to let her go. Sorry I cant be more positive
It is very sad when pets get old


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Sadly advanced kidney failure is none reversible. It could well be worth a blood test at the vets to confirm how bad the renal failure has become. He will then know if it is time to let her go. Sorry I cant be more positive
> It is very sad when pets get old


i just think its so strange, she is SOO young at heart, than for example ginger, ginge ris an old fart who will do nothign but sleep and eat.
were as crumble will hunt, play , jump climb etc.. 

i really hope it isnt advanced.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i just think its so strange, she is SOO young at heart, than for example ginger, ginge ris an old fart who will do nothign but sleep and eat.
> were as crumble will hunt, play , jump climb etc..
> 
> i really hope it isnt advanced.


Cats like people age at different rates. I lost a cat with renal failure. She was 12 and had been so active but within a couple of days she had gone really down hill and blood tests showed it was advanced kidney failure. Cats with this get disgusting smelling breath like a rotten smell that could be a clue to look for. Lets hope she is just under the weather poor girl


----------



## jackyboy

Well i spose i could kindo join in here

although im not a die hard kitty person i do have 2 cats 

both moggies 

gizmo is the eldest at about 4 and weve had him since he was about 1 month old

and then theres connie the latest one whos realy my sisters and deffo not mine ( well not after she pi**ed on the router and lost us internoet for almost 2 weeks )

anyways piccys to follow as ill need to dig em out


----------



## feorag

Gina, kidney disease in cats can come on very slowly and be treated with medication, or it can come on very quickly and not be successfully treated - remember Roscoe! Fine one day, ill the next, past treatment by day 3 - it really does depend on each individual cat.

Sorry, I know it's not want you want to hear, but I hope in Graham's cat's case that it is treatable!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi all, it's good to hear that kitties who have been to the vets are doing well! Fiddle loves the cat tree but Fidge isn't that interested.....Gina I hope your brother's kitty is ok!

Shell that pic is ace with the wooly pullie! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Did anyone else have trouble with RFUK this morning?? I just could not get the site up at all
Ive been to the Sanctuary this evening to visit my friends new potential Stud GSD aged 7 weeks. Hes so cute:flrt::flrt:
While there I helped catch one of the two Rosellas as it was attacking the budgies. We now need to decide wether we build another aviary(that would make 4) or rehome it. We would only let it go to an aviary and it cant be trusted with budgies now:bash: The other one is imprinted on my friend so doesnt bother the other birds but he hates me:devil:

I also helped her put all the chickens and ducks to bed out of Mr Foxes way as nobody else was there I was meant to only stay a couple of hours but ended up staying 4:lol2:
Steve is off to York tomorrow to visit his Dad and Sister for the 3rd time in 18 years who he only recently got in touch with as I put an ad in the local newspaper so Im home alone:lol2:

My friend finally got a diagnosis on her old sick Siamese it is Non Viral Leukeamia, poor William. He is on Steroids to see if they can help give him a bit more time but my friend knows time is running out


----------



## Shell195

Good morning all and Happy Easter:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning! I am having a bit of a tidy up today, weather is miserable here so am doing washing and indoor jobs.......my nephews are here for an hour or so while my sis has gone to the gym. 

I couldn't get on here yesterday morning either! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

No Easter egg hunts here... Miserable out!


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> No Easter egg hunts here... Miserable out!


Pffttt... I luurrvee easter, but thats cos i love fatty treats!!:2thumb:

Happy easter all!


----------



## Amalthea

Made rice crispies "cakes" today  Decorated them all pretty like, too. Also saw Race to Witch Mountain (was very good!)


----------



## Shell195

My 20 year old daughter loves crispie cakes
Eileen must be busy with the family as shes not been on today


----------



## Amalthea

It's something I'd never done before moving here  But I've been CRAVING it for a few days now. *lol*


----------



## Shell195

She makes em I eat them lol


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> It's something I'd never done before moving here  But I've been *CRAVING* it for a few days now. *lol*



Oh aye? You're not pregnant are you? :razz:

Found out my cousin is 8 weeks pregnant today! She's over the moon, and telling everyone, already buying clothes etc. :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Nope... Not unless my pill has stopped working


----------



## feorag

Morning all & Happy Easter! Not been on for a couple of days - just not enough time and occupied computer room causing problems.

Couldn't get on the computer yesterday morning, cos Elise was still in bed when I got up and then I hadn't time when she did, cos I had to go to work. Barry brought her up to work about 2:30 and she stayed with me until I finished. It wasn't such a hard day yesterday because I was face painting, so spent most of the day sitting down!

When we got back from work Iain, Shirley & the girls had arrived and of course it was Mollie's birthday yesterday so it was straight into 'party mode' with food cooking and suitable cake etc. Then of course the girls went to bed so I couldn't get in here and Iain & Shirley kept us up talking until 2:15 so I'm totally cream crackered this morning!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all & Happy Easter! *Not been on for a* *couple of days* - just not enough time and occupied computer room causing problems.
> 
> Couldn't get on the computer yesterday morning, cos Elise was still in bed when I got up and then I hadn't time when she did, cos I had to go to work. Barry brought her up to work about 2:30 and she stayed with me until I finished. It wasn't such a hard day yesterday because I was face painting, so spent most of the day sitting down!
> 
> When we got back from work Iain, Shirley & the girls had arrived and of course it was Mollie's birthday yesterday so it was straight into 'party mode' with food cooking and suitable cake etc. Then of course the girls went to bed so I couldn't get in here and Iain & Shirley kept us up talking until 2:15 so I'm totally cream crackered this morning!


 

And you think we never noticed:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Sounds a bit hectic at yours you will need a holiday when they all go home

Ive been and had a tooth removed this morning as I had an abscess so I feel much better now

Im off to do the garden in a bit then I will take the dogs out for a run on the field


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

it's bloody miserable here, it's rained for days! have been to work and my sis is cooking our tea tonight so i'm looking forward to that! toad in the hole yummy! off to the cinema tomo to see aliens v monsters in 3d i've heard it's funny so fingers crossed lol! 

yummy yummy choccie tomoro! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sounds a bit hectic at yours you will need a holiday when they all go home


You could say that! :lol2:

Elise is here for another 8 days so I will need a rest when she's gone, when you add in the fact that I'm working an extra 2 days at The Sanctuary next week cos of the Easter holidays, so not much time to turn around!


----------



## Shell195

Alien V Monsters is soooooooooooooooooooooo good. I havent seen it in 3D though, I bet that makes it even better

We wont be seeing much of you next week will we Eileen as you are busy busy busy

Im wacked out as I have had the dogs on the field. Mindy decided while I blinked to disappear so i had to put the 2 dogs I had out back in the garden while I found her. Some kids had hold of her and were leading her away but she kept snapping at the one who had hold which delayed them thank god. I lost it a bit with them TBH as they were half way across the road with her. I felt sick so imagine what it must be like for parents of kids that get taken. Tomorrow she will be on a long line. I dont know what got into her as she is so obediant..............................usually


----------



## Amalthea

Been GORGEOUS here all day!!! Really warm (over 20 degrees most of the day) and gloriously sunny!!


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> Been GORGEOUS here all day!!! Really warm (over 20 degrees most of the day) and gloriously sunny!!


Good for you!! Its been grey and miserable all day here, really hate these sort of days, plus i've just got changed for work and decided i'd feed the cats now, white cats which know foods coming and black work uniform dont go together well! Note to self : dont feed white cats in black uniform.


----------



## Shell195

The weather here has been gorgeous today. Ive managed to do some gardening and if its nice tomorrow I will powerwash the flags
Steve has been busy decorating downstairs at long last LOL


----------



## Amalthea

We're gonan do some gardening today  Another lovely day!


----------



## freekygeeky

well i had an awful night last night..
at 2 in the morning this morning easter sunday i had to go to the emergancy vet with scooby.
he was sick 3 times in the day, then at night he got worse and drank and instantly threw up.
he couldnt keep anything down, all day he hid upstairs instead pf being outside, and being naughty hehe.
anyway, we went to the vets, he was given 2 injections (one exterememly painful one, as he actually screamed for a while, was awful) and some medicinee today. (3 times a day)

they recon it could be the steriods, too much too higher dose, causing something i cant rememebr the name of, somethign gastric? inflammed stomache possibly?

if he isnt better by monday he has to go for an xray as it could be something in his belly, string twig etc etc.

i really hope he is ok.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no... Poor Scooby (and you, too)!! Hope he perks up now...


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Gina - hope he's OK by tomorrow!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Oh no... Poor Scooby (and you, too)!! Hope he perks up now...


me too!
wasnt happy.
we got stopped by the poilce on the way too!! hectic night!! very!!
£140 conseltation fee too!! AHHHH


----------



## Shell195

Oh no poor Scooby hope he ok by morning


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at the sanctuary all day today and tomorrow Im meeting my longlost school friend when she comes over to visit her brother. We were best friends until her family moved away. She now lives in Co Durham and weve not met up for 35 years:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

That'll be great, Shell!!  I saw a friend of mine that I hadn't seen in 7 years over the summer (nothing like your 35, mind) and it was amazing. Like we'd never been apart.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear that Gina - hope he's OK by tomorrow!


i do too



Shell195 said:


> Oh no poor Scooby hope he ok by morning


thank you



he seems more happy today and hasnt been sick at all. but still isnt himself, he isnt meowing, or going out side, or running, or being sociable. he is just sitting behind the loo door upstairs.. (somwhere ive nevber seen him). tom stays with him though, and grooms him, so very cute. i hope he is ok tommorrow


----------



## Shell195

Been and met Lesley my school friend who I lost touch with 35 years ago. It was amazing and I still love her to bits. She comes from a village in Co Durham with only a pub and no shops of anykind
She and her husband have amazing accents but Ive not to call them Geordies as her husband gets annoyed:lol2:
They`ve invited us over to stay which we will be taking them up on. It was like being 15 again and we laughed the whole time. I wished she lived nearer


----------



## Amalthea

That's lovely, Shell!! Sounds like you had a great time


----------



## Shell195

My friends just had to have her old sick Siamese put to sleep, he went down hill today and had a huge lump on his spleen and his kidneys had shrivelled. RIP William


----------



## feorag

Hi all - well the Scottish contingent have now gone home and I've been at work all day, but at least I have a chance of catching up a bit now! :lol2:

Gina, glad to hear Scooby is feeling a bit better today. We've got Cadbury off his food today. He was sick about 3 times last night and hasn't eaten today, so if he's no better tomorrow, he'll be going to the vets. After what happened to Roscoe I confess to be a 'little' paranoid about leaving him any longer, just in case!

Shell, that's excellent that you met up with your old friend and yes, her husband is right you can't call someone from Durham a Geordie!!! :bash: :lol2:

I'm meeting my friend Jane on Wednesday for a catch up. We started our first job on the same day and have been friends ever since, although after our children grew up we scarcely saw each other for about 10 years. Then she went to live in Spain and we saw more of each other in the next 2 years than we had in the previous 15! Sounds like this is a week for catching up with old friends!

Well I'm back at work again tomorrow -no rest for the wicked!!


----------



## Shell195

Sooooooooo what do you call someone from Durham then:whistling2:
It was so emotional meeting Lesley after 35 years, we got on the same as we did all those years ago. She has really picked up the non geordie accent and i love it:flrt: We are going to make an effort to keep in touch as we really hit it off and her hubby was lovely too

Fingers crossed Cadbury picks up overnight poor boy


----------



## freekygeeky

i hope he is ok elieen! today scooby is alot better, but still not quite right, and not eating much, btu ill see how it goes tommorrow


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooo what do you call someone from Durham then:whistling2:


Depends on how derogatory you want to be! :lol2: 

I would say a pit-yacker, but if he want to be posh he might refer to himself as a Dunelmian!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im not sure which sounds worse:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - that's me just back from the vets with Cadbury! Been sitting waiting for nearly an hour cos the surgery was full and they had to stick me in! He was hiding under our bed this morning, but when we got him out he seemed a bit chirpier, but nothing we tried could get him to eat, so I wasn't prepared to wait any longer. 

They've taken a blood sample to run tests, just in case, given him a couple of injections which will help with the hairball and the Katalax, cos I used up my last lot on Roscoe. Unfortunately their centrifugal thing for blood testing blew up last week and so they've had to send the sample to the labs so I won't get the result for a couple of days, but he isn't yellow like Roscoe and he isn't dehydrated like Roscoe, so I'm expecting good news that it isn't a kidney/liver thing with him, just a hairball! 

Well I'm off to work now - speak to you all later!


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds promising, Eileen!!


----------



## feorag

Hoping so, Jen! I've got back from work a couple of hours ago and he was asleep upstairs - hadn't been down all day according to Barry, but he's just come down now and Barry's trying him with something to eat - hopefully he'll eat it!!


----------



## Shell195

Oooh fingers crossed for Cadbury. I hate it when they are ill especially when you have recently lost one it makes me paranoid


----------



## feorag

That's exactly the point Shell! If it hadn't have been for what happened to Roscoe, I would have waited until tomorrow before I'd vetted him! He was purring like a train on the table and showing off (like he did at cat shows) while she was listening to his heart and chest and even when she was taking the blood sample for his jugular, he was purring and like I said no dehydration or anything alarming, but I just couldn't bear to take the risk after Roscoe!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen how is the gorgeous Cadbury today?? Hoping hes made a full recovery

Ive got housework to do today which Im not very fond of:lol2: I clean everyday but today I need to pull all the furniture out as the loose hair collects underneath as we have hard floors.
Steve has started his new job today and has to have a 3 day induction then next week the 12 hour shifts begin


Gina how is Scooby doing?


----------



## Esarosa

Afternoon all. Eileen how is Cadbury doing and Gina what about Scooby?

Libby has decided that james wellbeloved ocean fish doesn't agree with her but the chicken one does. It would seem the fish one is to rich for her. Bit odd really, I thought (probably stupidly) that as they were the same brand they would be okay, as I figured the only difference was flavor.

[edit] nothing to see here move along


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi all! 

Eileen how is Cadbury? and Gina how is Scooby? Healing vibes to both of them!


----------



## Shell195

Have you seen all the voting polls on off top chat? Very interesting LOL

Katie u have a pm


----------



## Amalthea

How fun were those polls??  I was even in one of them (one of the most helpful ones)  I'm happy to have even made it onto the poll... Anybody know how that happened?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - how very strange? I was on here last night and clicked my User CP to see if there were any contributions to any of the threads I'd posted on and this thread didn't come up, so I thought there was nothing that had been added in my absence.

I come on today and again it hasn't appeared, but I wanted to tell you all about Cadders and there you all are yesterday asking how he was! How weird is that? Why did I not get the thread in my User CP?

Ah well, I just wanted to let you know that he's much better today and thanks to all of you who were asking. He came downstairs late yesterday morning after I'd gone to work and ate a little bit of breakfast and then last night he ate a reasonable amount for his tea. He's been out in the garden, checking out what's been going on in his absence, so hopefully, he's nearly back to normal. Haven't had the results of the blood test yet, but I'm hoping it was a hairball and the injection has helped sort it out!

Shell, do you have tumbleweed blowing in the drafts, like in the cowboy films, but made out of cat hair? We do in the hall where we have the wooden floor! :lol2:

And how did Steve's job go??


----------



## Shell195

Glad Cadbury is on the mend:2thumb:
Yes we get lots of tumble weed which is the problem with hard flooring :lol2: BUT imagine if it was carpets 16 cats and 11 dogs moulting wouldnt be a pretty site. Its so easy to hoover up and we pick up anymore that grow during the day:gasp:


Dont know why we didnt show up maybe we arent important enough:lol2:
What are you up to today??
Hoping to go and visit Korky in the next couple of weeks as he will be 4/5 weeks then so will be starting to play

I see you have been nominated at least a couple of times on the RFUK Hall of fame in Off topic chat.........................you have fans:lol2:

No news off Gina yet about Scooby I hope hes ok


----------



## feorag

I've just been and had a look and I'm gobsmacked, I don't normally ever appear in any of those polls that have been done before - how very odd! 

Not sure what we are doing today yet! I'd like to go out somewhere for the day cos it's my only weekday off this week, but it depends on whether we can get Elise out for a whole day! She's going into Roz's salon (Roz is my friend whose children I look after on Thursdays) late this afternoon to get her hair cut and some highlights to try and brighten her up a bit, so at the very least we'll be going into Morpeth late this afternoon, but I'd like to try and get her out somewhere earlier and then end up in Morpeth.

We might go to Barter Books in Alnwick if I can get her out, cos I love that place and, as she's a great reader, she might find it interesting.

Edit: Just glad I didn't end up on the stupidest member, or the most opinionated member one! :lol2:

And I'm wondering what's happening with Gina - I hope she's OK and that Scooby's getting better.


----------



## Shell195

Have a nice time where ever you go:2thumb:


Steves only on his induction this week so only in 8-4 for 3 days. Hes then off for 4 days(the way the shift pattern works) then on Wednesday hes on 6am-6pm for the next shift It will be very strange when he works nights though. He does 2 weeks of days and 2 weeks of nights:gasp:


----------



## feorag

That could be tough going for him! I remember my dad worked shifts similar to that and he hated it. Said it took him a week to adapt his sleep pattern and then it was all changed again. I hope he's OK with it once the proper shifts start!

Well I've just spoken to Elise about today and I think we're going up to Alnwick for a mooch around and a visit to Barter Books. It's very hard to persuade her to go out - once she's out she's OK, it seems to be getting her to go that's the problem.


----------



## Shell195

Well I hope you have a lovely day. I love looking in bookshops and when I get time I enjoy reading. Ive got a few brand new books here that I really must read


----------



## feorag

Barter books is great. It's in the old Victorian Railway Station on the outskirts of Alnwick built in the late 1800s. It's very large for such a small town, but that was because of the Dukes of Northumberland having royalty visiting etc that they had to build a big fancy one! :lol2:

There are seats everywhere where you can sit and read a book, there are loads of little rooms, like the waiting room, the station master's room etc where they have roaring coal fires and tables so you can sit and read in heat and comfort. I hadn't been for a few years when Barry and I went a few weeks ago and whereas before they just had a coffee percolator and biscuit tray running with an honesty box, now they have a lovely little cafe where you can get lunches, so I fancy trying out a lunch there too!


----------



## Amalthea

Glad Cadbury is doing so much better, Eileen!!  

That book shop sounds wonderful!! I do love shopping for books.


----------



## Shell195

That book shop sounds great:no1:
Steve has done this shift pattern before but it was only a week at a time so should be interesting but worth it for the extra money:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

That'll be great, Shell!!


----------



## Nat

hey every1...how are we all?? sorry not been around for a while but had a pretty crappy time recently due to my ex...GGRRR

My 3 fur babies are all well, Bear was nuetered on tuesday bless him and it all went without a hitch xx


----------



## feorag

Hi Nat - good to know that Bear survived his ordeal without mishap! :lol2:

Shell, Jen you would love it -it's a huge place - well imagine a great big railway station full of books! Elise likes crime books, but Martina Cole style rather than detective solving crime style and she found an authoress who writes in a similar style and bought all 4 of her books that they had. Only in paperback but only £1.80 each so no more and possibly less than a lot of charity shops would be charging!

I think I might have a clearout of my books and barter them for some new ones.


----------



## Emmaj

Hey ladies an gents 

hope everyones okies 

sorry i have been a bit of a stranger but had a shite time of things lately


----------



## feorag

Hi Emma - hope it hasn't been all bad for you?


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds brilliant, Eileen!! I'm a bit of a packrat, especially when it comes to my books. Although, I will send my housewfe porn off to charity shops 

Aww... What's up, Emma??


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Sounds brilliant, Eileen!! I'm a bit of a packrat, especially when it comes to my books. Although, I will send my housewfe porn off to charity shops
> 
> Aww... What's up, Emma??


 
Yeah pretty much most has 


well i had to have Nuka pts  then that same weekend i lost my baby skunk too within days of letting Nuka go 

so i lost 2 babies in one weekend 


so i aint been too social really hence me sitting back an staying out the way


----------



## Amalthea

Aww... I am so sorry... What happened with both of them? 

Jess asked me the other day if I'd heard from ya... She was wondering how the kittens were...


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Aww... I am so sorry... What happened with both of them?
> 
> Jess asked me the other day if I'd heard from ya... She was wondering how the kittens were...


 

well nuka i made a thread about her she really went downhill badly from her previous neglect 

an the baby skunk had a deformatie to his skull which was putting pressure on his brain as he grew which led to him fitting and his second fit was fatal i couldn bring him back i preformed CPR on him for an hour an half 

i still have the burns to my face from him spraying me full on in the face 3 times twice while he was fitting an the last when he finally let go an died


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo jen tell jess the kittys are fine 

max has grown loads though merlin is still a tidgey pud i think max looks bigger cos his hair has got longer lol he is deffo gonna be long haired :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Aww... Am so sorry...  Sounds like you've not had it easy...

Will let Jess know when I speak to her next


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Aww... Am so sorry...  Sounds like you've not had it easy...
> 
> Will let Jess know when I speak to her next


 
Nah my cards dealt of late aint been too good 

though i do have a new addition thats a permenant resident now :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

What addition is that, pray-tell?


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Emma - I'm so sorry!

I knew about Nuka of course, but not the little skunk! That's such a shame! 

You know life does that - waits until your down and then hits you further!! I know this for a fact cos it's done it a few times to me!!

So cheer us up a bit and tell us what you've got!


----------



## Emmaj

did you meet alaska ? the sammoyed when you came ?


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't see any of the puppies when we were there last


----------



## feorag

So is it a Samoyed you've got then??


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Didn't see any of the puppies when we were there last





feorag said:


> So is it a Samoyed you've got then??


ah sorry jen just dint want them in the way an eating the kittens lol 


yeps eileen 

i took her in as a foster a few months back an her owner really cant take her back he is gutted i know that cos i know he loves her to bits but he dosnt feel it fair passing her from pillar to post so she is staying here with me 

she is nearly 8 yrs old an fantastic she gets on fab with the dogs an the skunks an she is sooooooooo well behaved too i do have a couple of pics of her on photobuck will find them out


----------



## Shell195

Im here:lol2: Ive been on the phone for ages talking Sanctuary things:whistling2: Glad to see you back Emma and am glad your net is behaving at last:lol2:
Hi Nat longtime no see glad Bear has recovered from his nut removal


Has anyone heard off Gina about Scooby???????????????


----------



## Emmaj

its not shell lol its pot luck with my net hee hee


----------



## feorag

No, haven't heard anything from Gina, but she is posting, so I'm taking it that no news is good news and Scooby is continuing to improve.

Emma, I shall look forward to photos of the new addition! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Well my vet phoned this morning to say that Cadder's blood tests had come through and he was concerned about the readings for the bile duct which was higher than he would like!

He said it could be something similar like an infection or something more sinister like a tumour! :gasp: However, when I explained that he had picked up the next day and was now eating normally and, as we spoke, out patrolling the garden, he said that sounded good, but we had to observe him closely for the next week. If it's an infection and his behaviour remains normal, then we can stop worrying. So it's fingers crossed that it was indeed an infection - we don't want no tumours here!! :bash:

And now I'm off to work,my last day for the Easter holidays, back to normal from today onwards!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! Well my vet phoned this morning to say that Cadder's blood tests had come through and he was concerned about the readings for the bile duct which was higher than he would like!
> 
> He said it could be something similar like an infection or something more sinister like a tumour! :gasp: However, when I explained that he had picked up the next day and was now eating normally and, as we spoke, out patrolling the garden, he said that sounded good, but we had to observe him closely for the next week. If it's an infection and his behaviour remains normal, then we can stop worrying. So it's fingers crossed that it was indeed an infection - we don't want no tumours here!! :bash:
> 
> And now I'm off to work,my last day for the Easter holidays, back to normal from today onwards!


 

Poor you, more worry, I have taken to dread going to the vets lately and I bet you feel the same. Lets hope it was just an infection and that is the end of it

I bet you are feeling a bit tired what with all your family visiting and extra days at work.
Im off to the Sanctuary tonight to discuss a new aviary we want built to house the 2 Rosella parakeets we have 
Yesterday we had a call to take in 2 Guinea pigs,1 hamster,2 budgies, 5 goldfish and some stick insects. We took all but the fish and stick insects(she said she would keep these) as the lady had to move into a flat after a marriage breakup. 
Whats everyone else up to??


----------



## feorag

You're more than right there Shell! :lol2:

Yesterday was my one day off this week and I determined to sleep until I woke myself, but Linden (who has Charlie my Siamese who lost his leg) phoned me at 8:00 so that went straight out the window. I really struggled this morning to get out of bed, but at least that's over now and I've got a late start this morning - don't have to be in until 11:00 and can finish at 3:00 so it's a short day!

You were busy yesterday then!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I was at home with the phone diverted here but its a case of start litter trays phone rings, get hoover out phone rings, go the loo the phone rings, Aaaaargh it drives me mad:lol2:then I have to ring the sanctuary on the other line to discuss the phone calls, no rest for the wicked:whistling2:I find my days constantly interrupted by people wanting to get rid of their pets no wonder by the end of it Im pulling my hair out:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

And no doubt disparing of the human race, eh? Shame...


----------



## feorag

I'm at that stage now with my show entries. I got an e-mail this morning from someone with a BSH saying he's never shown before and would like to give it a try, but doesn't know if his cat is good enough, so he was attaching some photographs so I can tell him if it's good enough to show! :gasp: - bless! I know nothing about BSHs as far as showing is concerned - I'm just a section manager, not a judge!

So at the minute I'm getting loads of calls about show entries while wading my way through the ones I've already received trying to make sure they haven't entered wrong classes etc.


----------



## Shell195

That is not a job I would like to do.
Ive been moving birds and guinea pigs tonight and injecting a poorly cat with antibiotics, the phone hasnt stopped today with more stupid people wanting rid of pets for lame reasons. One of our loose cats at the sanctuary managed to get a Thrush fledgling twice even though we moved it onto a roof, Weve locked all the cats up except the 3 we cant get near, It was at the vets all day and theyve managed to save it but rather than put it back here for the parents and cats the lady from Swan rescue will rear it and release it at Stapely grange when its older


----------



## Shell195

Still nobody on here:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

well scooby stil isnt right 

shell










http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/289157-mouse-update-updated-photos-questions.html


----------



## vetdebbie

Well I'm having a lovely cuddle with my Chaos-kitten, which is good as i shoved his first Atopica tablet down him 45 minutes ago. He's been itchy and extremely grumpy for 2 weeks, hopefully the no doubt painful experience (for me!) of daily oral meds will turn him back into sweet cute kittie again!


----------



## Shell195

vetdebbie said:


> Well I'm having a lovely cuddle with my Chaos-kitten, which is good as i shoved his first Atopica tablet down him 45 minutes ago. He's been itchy and extremely grumpy for 2 weeks, hopefully the no doubt painful experience (for me!) of daily oral meds will turn him back into sweet cute kittie again!


 

Wow these are VERY expensive tablets it cost my friend about £250 a month to dose her GSD

What do you think Chaos`s problem is??


----------



## Shell195

Gina remind me of what Scoobies problem is again and what has the vet said


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina remind me of what Scoobies problem is again and what has the vet said


welll
teh vet thinks its somethign to do with the steriods, havign too much nearly killed him.

at 2 in the mornign on easter sunday *GRR* lol.. he was being sick,a nd couldnt even hold down fluids. he was silent, and didnt move from the spot. not liek him at all. went to the vets she recons it is the steriods where to higher dose.gave him 2 injectiosn, after the injections the next day he was amazingly better. BUT...still isnt better now..
hmm
as in he is nearyl there but not 100%
teh only problem is im not to sure when to start steriods now.. hmm


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> welll
> teh vet thinks its somethign to do with the steriods, havign too much nearly killed him.
> 
> at 2 in the mornign on easter sunday *GRR* lol.. he was being sick,a nd couldnt even hold down fluids. he was silent, and didnt move from the spot. not liek him at all. went to the vets she recons it is the steriods where to higher dose.gave him 2 injectiosn, after the injections the next day he was amazingly better. BUT...still isnt better now..
> hmm
> as in he is nearyl there but not 100%
> teh only problem is im not to sure when to start steriods now.. hmm


What dose of steroid was he on?? When did the vet say to take him back??


----------



## vetdebbie

Yes pricey! He has multiple allergies, primarily food. thank god for insurance that's what I say!


----------



## Shell195

vetdebbie said:


> Yes pricey! He has multiple allergies, primarily food. thank god for insurance that's what I say!


 
Its a godsend isnt it. Poor puss I hope he gets well soon


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> What dose of steroid was he on?? When did the vet say to take him back??


2x 5mg... so 10mg.
she didnt say take him back, she said he probably wouldnt get better and she would have to check for a friegn body the next day.. that didnt happen.. (as he was alot better)


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> 2x 5mg... so 10mg.
> she didnt say take him back, she said he probably wouldnt get better and she would have to check for a friegn body the next day.. that didnt happen.. (as he was alot better)


 
That is actually a very small dose and I doubt it would cause such a reaction TBH Could he have eaten something ??


----------



## groovy chick

Hello Everyone

I hope yous are all well, long time no speak lol. Everything is ok up here, my mum is still at home. The consultants are now arguing about what operation she is going to have first but she has lost so much weight they cant do anything until she bulks up abit. Sam-sam is now fully settled in. Hes a right little toerag. He is giving my big boy a bit of hard time. He took a big chunk of Marleys hair out the nape of his neck the other night and its right down to the skin. I couldnt believe it, little bugger. Ive got a couple of pics for yous


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> That is actually a very small dose and I doubt it would cause such a reaction TBH Could he have eaten something ??


wel the vet said it was a too higher dose for his size, and the condition.. but who knows, i dont trust vets .. they all say somthing different everytime. 
well she said if he had swolled somthign (which was the other option) then teh medicince he was given (by injection) wouldnt of worked, but it did, he was a couple of hours later a hell of alot better than he was.
apparently she recons the steriods caused an inflammed gut..


----------



## vetdebbie

Sounds a little odd to me - can't think what she might have injected that might have couteracted steriod effects in that kind of time span....... unless she meant that at that dose, steriods are immunosuppressive and therefore Scooby picked up a bug?


----------



## freekygeeky

vetdebbie said:


> Sounds a little odd to me - can't think what she might have injected that might have couteracted steriod effects in that kind of time span....... unless she meant that at that dose, steriods are immunosuppressive and therefore Scooby picked up a bug?


no idea what that word means!!! ..
basically she said if he was better in the morning then thats it, keep goign with the medicine (before food to line his stomache) and he will be ok... but if he isnt better in the mornign itll be somthign else.
i will be ringing my normal vet up on monday and see what they suggest..
was pretty rushed and crappy for £140 conseltation feeee...


----------



## x.froggy.x

Hiya everyone, Me and my family have owned a cat since the day it was born, he is 16 now, however he has recently gone blind, and doesn't clean himself anymore. Bless him though he is soooo cute... and groany!! Lol. Do anybody have any tips on looking after a blind cat?


----------



## x.froggy.x

anyone got any advice for me?


----------



## Shell195

Gina Lets hope your usual vet sorts him out poor Scooby. Immunosuppresive means that the immune levels will have dropped so allowing bugs to develop as its the immune system that keeps us healthy and fights the nasty bugs. The tablets hes on reduce inflammation by dropping the immunity levels. Id never make a good teacher as I find it hard to explain things:whistling2:
Maybe Eileen can explain it better:lol2:


Sam Sam is divine:flrt:, the dog looks like hes in love too,:flrt: Im glad your Mum is still at home hun. Ive never owned a Russian blue but he looks very cheeky:lol2: 
Sam Sam looks like hes grown already



Froggy- Blind cat care.
Keep things in the same position so the cat is spacially aware of where the usual things are. Keep as an indoor cats as they dont do well if allowed to roam. Be patient as your cat is very old now. As he isnt grooming himself you need to do it for him now


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina Lets hope your usual vet sorts him out poor Scooby. Immunosuppresive means that the immune levels will have dropped so allowing bugs to develop as its the immune system that keeps us healthy and fights the nasty bugs. The tablets hes on reduce inflammation by dropping the immunity levels. Id never make a good teacher as I find it hard to explain things:whistling2:


hehe thanky


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Gina Lets hope your usual vet sorts him out poor Scooby. Immunosuppresive means that the immune levels will have dropped so allowing bugs to develop as its the immune system that keeps us healthy and fights the nasty bugs. The tablets hes on reduce inflammation by dropping the immunity levels. Id never make a good teacher as I find it hard to explain things:whistling2:
> Maybe Eileen can explain it better:lol2:


Not really - that's just about what I was going to say! :lol2: Basically steroids lower the immune system which leaves the animal open to picking up infections, minor or otherwise, that he would normally be able to fight off - same thing really.

Amanda - Sam Sam is gorgeous - have you given any thought about whether to enter him in our show, cos entries close on Monday, although I will be accepting them for a bit longer than that!

My friend Emma, who breeds Somalis and used to breed ***** as well has a good eye for a cat and she lurks on here to find out what I'm doing (nosy mare! :lol2. 

She phoned me a few days ago, having checked up whether the family had gone home again and said that she thought he was fabulous!


----------



## x.froggy.x

Shell195 said:


> Froggy- Blind cat care.
> Keep things in the same position so the cat is spacially aware of where the usual things are. Keep as an indoor cats as they dont do well if allowed to roam. Be patient as your cat is very old now. As he isnt grooming himself you need to do it for him now


 
Thank you, I keep grooming him with a cat comb, how often do i need to do this for aswell? Also, he will be bumping into things, but you can definatly tell that his other senses have become strong, EG- he uses his whiskas alot to tell where he is going.


----------



## groovy chick

Awww thanks guys. He is so cute. Yep Rocky the dog thinks hes the best thing since sliced bread lol. Unfortunatly Eileen Wayne is dayshift that weekend  So we cant come.Which is dissapointing. How do you actually prepare a cat for the shows. What would i have to do and how would Sam-sam be ready for the show, if that makes sense .


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Awww thanks guys. He is so cute. Yep Rocky the dog thinks hes the best thing since sliced bread lol. Unfortunatly Eileen Wayne is dayshift that weekend  So we cant come.Which is dissapointing. How do you actually prepare a cat for the shows. What would i have to do and how would Sam-sam be ready for the show, if that makes sense .


Show preparation varies from breed to breed - for instance I bathed my Somalis, but I also bathed my Siamese and not all Siamese exhibitors do. So as far as coat preparation goes, I would speak to Elisabeth and ask her what she does.

Regarding the rest, you need to check him over, I would say a week before the show, for any signs of Gingivitis (redness along the tooth/gum line). I say a week before the show because a course of anti-biotics should sort that out - no good waiting until the day before the show! A lot of cats have a very fine pinkish-red line along their gums and this is acceptable, but if it looks in any way inflamed or bigger than a 'fine line' then it needs treatment.

The night before the show you need to check to make sure his ears are clean, his eyes are clean, there are no signs of fleas (sure there won't be, but just telling you!:lol2 and no signs of any cuts or abrasions.

The reason being that all cats at shows are examined by a vet before being allowed in the show and if they show any signs of parasites or infectious diseases, they are vetted out and sent home - would hate that to happen to you.

So fleas, ear mites are out! Gingivitis can be a sign of FeLV or FIV so you need to watch for that and any kind of sore could be construed as ringworm (the scourge of cat exhibitors everywhere!!) and discharge from the eyes & ears could be a cat flu.

Sounds a lot doesn't it, but it isn't really! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

x.froggy.x said:


> Thank you, I keep grooming him with a cat comb, how often do i need to do this for aswell? Also, he will be bumping into things, but you can definatly tell that his other senses have become strong, EG- he uses his whiskas alot to tell where he is going.


 
I would comb him daily. Blind cats usually cope in their own home but get disorientated when out of familiar surroundings


----------



## Shell195

Ive booked Kye in for castration on Thursday when Jasper goes back to have his eye checked.
Poor Kye hes such a baby:blush:


----------



## feorag

Which one is Kye, Shell?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning all! have been so busy all holiday but i will be glad to get back to my normal routine, and i think ellie needs it too as she has been vile this weekend :gasp: have built another viv and have been working on my kitchen too. 

Hope you are all well! healing vibes to sick cats and a hug to anyone that needs one. I'm off to work today, and it's my sis's birthday so she is coming for tea and our friend too so it will be hectic later, but we have a big choccie cake hee hee hee so that will make up for it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Which one is Kye, Shell?


 

He is my 14 month old Rotweiller boy whos taken to cocking his leg over the bitches
What a nice boy:whistling2:

He is the only animal from my lot that hasnt been neutered as I wanted his head to mature even though there isnt much inside it


----------



## Esarosa

Ooo any updated pictures of Kye Shell?

Amanda Sam Sam looks blooming amazing, he's gorgeous.

How is Scooby doing Gina?


----------



## feorag

Ah, yes, Shell, I remember now. Just had a 'blond moment' and couldn't remember which one he was! :lol2:

Well, so far so good as far as Cadbury is concerned. No sign of any more problems and he's back to his normal self, so I'm considering his illness as being an infection and nothing more sinister, but it will certainly make me watch him more closely in the future if he goes off his food and is sick! I certainly won't assume the usual hairball - which is no bad thing!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> morning all! have been so busy all holiday but i will be glad to get back to my normal routine, and i think ellie needs it too as she has been vile this weekend :gasp: have built another viv and have been working on my kitchen too.
> 
> Hope you are all well! healing vibes to sick cats and a hug to anyone that needs one. I'm off to work today, and it's my sis's birthday so she is coming for tea and our friend too so it will be hectic later, but we have a big choccie cake hee hee hee so that will make up for it :lol2:


Hope you have a great day:2thumb: I love chocolate cake:mf_dribble:
Dont you just love stroppy pre teens :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> *Ooo any updated pictures of Kye Shell?*
> 
> Amanda Sam Sam looks blooming amazing, he's gorgeous.
> 
> How is Scooby doing Gina?


 
Heres a head shot my son took recently of 
Mr Kye Kye fathead wiggles bum :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im glad Cadbury has mended they are such a worry arent they?
Jasper is back at the vets on Thursday and although I cant see an ulcer on his eye it just doesnt look quite right:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

well graham was supposed to take hjim to the vets today, and he didnt do it...
not happy.. so hopefully he will go tommorrow, if i can find a lift.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, Shell, I'm so sorry to hear that you think there's something still not quite right with Jasper's eye - I hope he's OK.

Kye is gorgeous, I have to say and yes, he's got a fabulous head!

Gina - fingers crossed for Scooby tomorrow if you can get him there.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Oh dear, Shell, I'm so sorry to hear that you think there's something still not quite right with Jasper's eye - I hope he's OK.
> 
> Kye is gorgeous, I have to say and yes, he's got a fabulous head!
> 
> Gina - fingers crossed for Scooby tomorrow if you can get him there.



thank you 




Shell, have you got an updated pic of your nakid cat? (kitten..the black one) i have missed out on loads on here.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell, have you got an updated pic of your nakid cat? (kitten..the black one) i have missed out on loads on here.


 
You may have seen this one but the breeder is sending me new pics when she gets a minute


----------



## feorag

That photo does make me laugh Shell! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That photo does make me laugh Shell! :lol2:


Hes definately complaining isnt he:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh yes! He's obviously got a mouth on him! :lol2:

I've just posted a couple of photos of Mollie with Angus & Hamish on the Rodent thread if you're interested.

Now I'm off to bed! Elise, Barry and I sat up talking last night until 1:30am and I woke up this morning feeling like I had a hangover without the pleasure of the drink! :lol2:

She went home at tea-time tonight and I collapsed on the settee for the night! At least she went home much happier than when she arrived, thank goodness!


----------



## Shell195

Im glad Elise was feeling happier it must be most distressing for you seeing her like that.
Night night Im off to see your pics:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, I love you!! That pic really makes me giggle and I just read the dog cruelty thread, so needed a giggle...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im glad Elise was feeling happier it must be most distressing for you seeing her like that.


You are so right! I cannot explain what it feels like to have your child sitting in front of you saying that if it wasn't for the fact it would upset you and her father that she would just kill herself! That's how down and depressed she was when she arrived. I must admit the first week I found it so hard to lift her spirits, that I felt myself coming down to join her, which is not good for me, because I'm still not right mentally myself yet!

When Barry came home from work last night he said that she was worse than he expected her to be! So you can imagine how bad she was when I went down at the beginning of March! Still she's OK now and she phoned last night when she got into Gatwick to say she was all right. She had a really fit bloke sitting next to her on the plane and they laughed and joked all the way down and exchanged e-mail addresses - so she's bouncing back all right!! :lol2: 

It was lovely though, to speak to her on the phone down there and hear her laugh - it's a long time since I've heard that! So I can relax a bit myself.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Elisese`s lifting depression sounds very promising lets hope this is the beginning of her recovery
Jen Im glad he pic makes you laugh :lol2::lol2:.
Ive not had a look of that thread yet and not sure I want to now


----------



## cubeykc

Shell195 said:


> You may have seen this one but the breeder is sending me new pics when she gets a minute


 
WHAT IS THAT? ( i know its a kitten of some kind )


----------



## feorag

cubeykc said:


> WHAT IS THAT? ( i know its a kitten of some kind )


:roll2MSL!! Sorry Shell! :blush:

Shell I've just looked at that thread and decided I couldn't take the link and just read the comments, then decided if I was going to comment I'd have to look at the link. I'd now like to go and kill the b*stard!!!

And thanks for the comments about Elise. I do so hope that this is the beginning of her getting out of this depression and seeing that she has a contribution to make and a better life ahead of her.


----------



## Shell195

cubeykc said:


> WHAT IS THAT? ( i know its a kitten of some kind )


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2: Its a Hairless Sphynx kitten:lol2:

I wasnt going to look at that link but did and now I regret it. How evil some people are, I so could wipe that smirk off his face permanantly:censor::censor::devil::devil:


----------



## cubeykc

Shell195 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: Its a Hairless Sphynx kitten:lol2:
> 
> I wasnt going to look at that link but did and now I regret it. How evil some people are, I so could wipe that smirk off his face permanantly:censor::censor::devil::devil:


why does every one keep :lol2: me :lol2:

i must say that a rum old looking thing


----------



## feorag

Well I was :lol2:ing at your comment cos Sphynx are Shell's obsession and she thinks they are beautiful - I think they are bug eyed, big lugged, wrinkly critters - so I :lol2:ed at Shell's expense!!!

(she knows I don't really mean it! :flrt

And yes Shell I think he should have been strung up!


----------



## Amalthea

The thing that really gets me about that "man" is his smug ass face and the fact he's a father!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The thing that really gets me about that "man" is his smug ass face and the fact he's a father!!


 
That smirk on his face made me see red, I really could do him some serious damage. He doesnt deserve the privelage of the name Father he disgusts me and will pollute his childrens minds with his evilness:censor::censor::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely!! It was his smirk that really pissed me off... I mean, if he was truly sorry, I'd be angry, but not as much as I am now.


----------



## feorag

Have to agree with you Jen! Someone should have wiped that smile off his face, but no doubt someone will as soon as he gets out of prison.

A guy up in Forfar who put a kitten in a microwave only got 120 hours community service and a ban from keeping pets for 7 years, but I was told he had to board up his house windows because of threats of violence from people at the light sentence he got and I'm sure I read somewhere that he eventually had to move out of the area.

Hope the same happens to this A/H when he gets out of prison.


----------



## freekygeeky

''WHAT IS IT''!!! lol!!

heh CUTE! im scarilly (according to graham) becoming obsessed with naked things, cats and mice!!!! AHH!!

new pics shell!! GO GO GO !

p.s scooby is going to vets at 4:30  ill keep you posted.


----------



## feorag

Do that Gina.

Jen, forgot to ask, did you see my up to date piccies of the rats on the Rodent Thread?


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I didn't see your pics, Eileen... I'll have a looksee


----------



## Amalthea

They are gorgeous, Eileen!! Gotten so big!!!


----------



## feorag

Thanks! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

I forgot to mention that Chloe never had any bubs... So I've paired up Hershey (odd eyed roan dumbo, hairless carrier) and Doozer ("pink" hairless dumbo) and I saw them mating over the weekend... So HOPEFULLY we'll have babies in three weeks *lol*


----------



## feorag

Ooh sounds exciting!!


----------



## Amalthea

I have been way too broody lately, so I REALLY hope Hershey ends up being pregnant. Will leave Doozer with her for two weeks, just to be sure, though.


----------



## Shell195

Oooh more ratty bubs to drool over:mf_dribble:


Gina how did you get on with Scooby???


That rabbit thread is seriously annoying me:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

Forgot to say I had war with a pair of Blackbirds yesterday morning. I got up at 7.00 am to take Sophie to work and we watched a very busy Blackbird making a nest in the outdoor cat scratcher, the part the cats use daily:bash:I removed the part built nest they replaced it this went on for about 20 minutes, they were only about a foot awaay from me. After jamming something in place of the nest they then tried to build next to it. In the end I had no option other than to turn the hosepipe on them(gently) as they just wouldnt listen. I felt very guilty but would have felt more guilty if the cats had caught them. They were very lucky that the cats hadnt ventured out as they literally would have been on eye level with them. Silly blackbirds why build a nest there when they have a whole woodland area to build in just at the back of the house


----------



## Amalthea

*LOL* Silly birds... *goes to find rabbit thread that has irritated Shell*


----------



## freekygeeky

wellll...
he hated going to the vets and normally he is fine, poor thing, the injection laast time, the one that mae him scream has scarred him for life i think.

his temp was up and too hot to the touch, so she has given him some more tablets..
if he is nt compleltly back to his normal self after the weekend, he has to go in for some bloodtests... possibyl kidneys????????....


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That rabbit thread is seriously annoying me:bash::bash::bash:


You and me both - I don't think I've ever met such an opinionated girl and I'm sure she's not that old! She really does appear to be an expert at everything!

Gina, sorry to hear about Scooby - you must be worried sick. I hope the tablets work and it's nothing more sinister.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> You and me both - I don't think I've ever met such an opinionated girl and I'm sure she's not that old! She really does appear to be an expert at everything!
> 
> Gina, sorry to hear about Scooby - you must be worried sick. I hope the tablets work and it's nothing more sinister.



thank you


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Gina, poor Scooby I hope it all gets sorted out soon, you must be really worried about him.

I'm not going to look at the cruelty thread as it will really upset me. :censor:

It's been tense at home with ellie, so am a bit cheesed off.....but my sis had a great birthday and the cake was gorgeous!!!!! :mf_dribble:

Have got to walk wiz now as ellie is refusing too as she has taken so long to get ready that she hasn't got time :bash:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! How old is Ellie, Emma? Sounds like she's getting to that 'awkward' age - not a lot of fun I can tell you!

Well it's Wednesday and I'm meeting my friend Anne for lunch at 11:30, as usual. I'm just back from the vets with Luna and her sinusitis (again!). She started up snoring a bit louder on Monday and I started watching her, yesterday she was slightly louder, but last night she was really bad. So bad in fact that when we went to bed, she didn't come into bed with me and that is unheard of. I could hear her breathing and worked out that she was under the bed. I thought she probably join me during the night, but I woke up at 4:00am and there was no sign of her. For a minute I couldn't hear her breathing and in the dark of the night managed to convince myself that she was dead, so woke Barry up to get him out of bed so we could lift it and get her out, by which time of course she was snoring like a train again!!! Got her out and gave her an olbas steam to try and help the breathing and straight to the vet this morning for another steroid injection. 

It is 1 day short of a month since her last one and it now looks like this is what is going to have to happen every month to keep it under control, although he did take a nasal swab just to check if there is any bacteria there that is resistant to amoxy and antirobe, just in case! Results probably next week by the time they culture.

I am now going to have the long soak in the bath that I promised myself yesterday afternoon and just didn't have time. I had loads of show entries to check and process and photograph, some with new members to process too and loads of them with mistakes which meant loads of phone calls, one at least of which ended up nearly a bl**dy hour long (cat people :roll and set me right back! So I was on the computer until 12 last night putting all the entries onto a spreadsheet.

Tonight Barry and I have to go through them all and tally every class a cat is entered into so I can work out how many cats are entered in each class and therefore how many rosettes and certificates etc. I need. So far I've got 131 cats, all entered in a minimum of 4 classes, but some in as many as 8 and there are 1,047 classes, so you can imagine why I'm not looking forward to that!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all.
Gina Im sorry Scooby is still poorly you must be really worried about him
Eileen you sound really busy I dont envy you at all. What is it with cats once one goes to the vets it seems to get the ball rolling for them all to become ill. Im sure your girl will be fine though

Tomorrow is de-nut day for Kye but Im also taking Jasper for his eye check and Bo-bee(Devon rex) as his IBS has started again. Flippin cats
Not sure how Ill manage them all on my own as Kye can be a bit over the top and excitable. I suppose I will carry the cat carriers into the vets then go and get Kye out the car(full of sick no doubt as he doesnt do cars) They can pre-med him so hes getting drowsy while they look at the cats. Fun fun fun:lol2:


Eileen I think that girl is not much more than a child as she is very friendly with young Connor(hes 13) and yes she thinks she knows everything about everything


----------



## feorag

I know what you mean. I've just looked back at my records and Cadbury hasn't been to the vets since a dental in March 2002, Harry, a dental in January 2007, Purrdy a dental in July 2008 and Roscoe hadn't been since April 2007, so apart from dentals, Roscoe was the only one who was there last because he wasn't well. Luna is the only one who goes regularly and it's always for this sinusitis problem!

You know that's what really tees me off about that girl. I know she's just young, but she's on just about every thread where the OP is asking for advice spouting off like she's an expert! 

My point is that on a forum such as this until you've been a member for a long time, you've no idea what the experience of other members is, or their age and a modicum of respect towards other members is not a lot to ask, whether they may be younger or older than you! And I have to hate I find someone quoting me and then putting *s******* is extremely rude! :bash:

Have you seen her latest post??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know what you mean. I've just looked back at my records and Cadbury hasn't been to the vets since a dental in March 2002, Harry, a dental in January 2007, Purrdy a dental in July 2008 and Roscoe hadn't been since April 2007, so apart from dentals, Roscoe was the only one who was there last because he wasn't well. Luna is the only one who goes regularly and it's always for this sinusitis problem!
> 
> You know that's what really tees me off about that girl. I know she's just young, but she's on just about every thread where the OP is asking for advice spouting off like she's an expert!
> 
> My point is that on a forum such as this until you've been a member for a long time, you've no idea what the experience of other members is, or their age and a modicum of respect towards other members is not a lot to ask, whether they may be younger or older than you! And I have to hate I find someone quoting me and then putting *s******* is extremely rude! :bash:
> 
> Have you seen her latest post??


 
Nope ........................off to see now


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

who are we on about?????? pm me their name :gasp: pweeze 

Eileen els bells is thirteen in june.............hormones are raging, it's horrible!!!! She hasn't even started her periods yet I'm hoping that she settles down a bit when she does.................:gasp: :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Oh, yes - dodgy age! My eldest granddaughter is 12 and she's getting well sulky and rude and fussy about her clothes and all that stuff. It's very wearing - sadly I remember it well!!! 

PM sent!


----------



## freekygeeky

well scooby still isnt right, he is still not ok.
hmm 
he isnt eating either now...
fun


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> who are we on about?????? pm me their name :gasp: pweeze
> 
> Eileen els bells is thirteen in june.............hormones are raging, it's horrible!!!! *She hasn't even started her periods yet I'm hoping that she* *settles down a bit when she does.................*:gasp: :whistling2:


 

Sorry to dash your hopes hun but they get worse not better, Sophie turned from a moody pre teen to the teenager from hell and it lasted until she was 17 :gasp: Shes 20 on Friday and now shes my best friend instead of my worst enemy


----------



## feorag

Erm............... well my Elise is 34 and she's just about come good now, so I think I might hold the record for that one!! :lol2:

Although I have to say that she did come good when she was about 24, but it only lasted about 4 years and then she went off again!


----------



## Shell195

Oh Gina poor Scooby are you taking him back to the vets tomorrow?? I really cant give you any clues as I just have no idea with such a young cat. I hope they can make him better soon. Have you tried offering him Pilchards in tomatoe sauce most cats would kill for them


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Erm............... well my Elise is 34 and she's just about come good now, so I think I might hold the record for that one!! :lol2:
> 
> Although I have to say that she did come good *when she was about 24,* *but it only lasted about 4 years and then she went off again*!


 
I do not wish to hear this thankyou very much:whip: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Bloody right you don't!!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Thanks for the pm Eileen :lol2:

Gina I hope scooby is a bit more himself this morning?


----------



## feorag

Morning.

How is Scooby, Gina? Hope he's starting to show signs of improving.

Thankfully Luna is a lot better. The steroid injection certainly picks her up and it's looking like she's going to have to have one every month now, unless we discover it's some nefarious bacteria that has become resistant to the anti-b's we've been using (which would be the preferable, but doubtful option!)

Well it's childie day today, so I'm off to the post office to post my first batch of show entries and then on to my babies.


----------



## Amalthea

Anybody know of a cheap (but good) place for spaying and microchipping? Still out of a job and Bindi needs doing... She's going in for her last kitten check up on Tuesday. *sobs*


----------



## Shell195

Hello everyone Ive had a very busy morning.Up at 7 to clean cats trays and dog yard then got the 2 cats into carriers and put Kye on a lead and off to the vets we went. Kye managed not to be sick which was good news
Saw Hilary the vet with Kye so she could sedate him ready for his op. He was so well behaved in the waiting room and managed to make friends with everyone. While I was seeing her Iain the other vet called me in with the 2 cats so I had to wait until the other people had finished as I wasnt ready.
Jasper has been signed off his eye is perfect, I must have been seeing things or paranoid as I thought it didnt look quite right:lol2: Anyway thats excellent news.
Bo-bee the Devon Rex(IBD) had a steroid injection and LA anti b and has a months course of steroids when he has to go back for a check.
I got home at 10.15 just in time to take a phonecall from the vet to say Kye was up and about and I could pick him up in an hour
Just got back from picking him up, he was full of himself and pleased to see me. Hes on anti-b and painkillers and has to go back for a wound check in 5 days but as I asked for Intra Dermal stitches he doesnt need them taken out. I asked for these as they cant be pulled out. He was a bit sick in the car and is now fast asleep on the floor. Bless him


Gina how is Scooby??????????


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Morning.
> 
> How is Scooby, Gina? Hope he's starting to show signs of improving.
> 
> Thankfully Luna is a lot better. The steroid injection certainly picks her up and it's looking like she's going to have to have one every month now, unless we discover it's some nefarious bacteria that has become resistant to the anti-b's we've been using (which would be the preferable, but doubtful option!)
> 
> Well it's childie day today, so I'm off to the post office to post my first batch of show entries and then on to my babies.


Great news for Luna what a relief! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Anybody know of a cheap (but good) place for spaying and microchipping? Still out of a job and Bindi needs doing... She's going in for her last kitten check up on Tuesday. *sobs*


Aw Bindi will always be a kitten to us! what about cat protection?



Shell195 said:


> Hello everyone Ive had a very busy morning.Up at 7 to clean cats trays and dog yard then got the 2 cats into carriers and put Kye on a lead and off to the vets we went. Kye managed not to be sick which was good news
> Saw Hilary the vet with Kye so she could sedate him ready for his op. He was so well behaved in the waiting room and managed to make friends with everyone. While I was seeing her Iain the other vet called me in with the 2 cats so I had to wait until the other people had finished as I wasnt ready.
> Jasper has been signed off his eye is perfect, I must have been seeing things or paranoid as I thought it didnt look quite right:lol2: Anyway thats excellent news.
> Bo-bee the Devon Rex(IBD) had a steroid injection and LA anti b and has a months course of steroids when he has to go back for a check.
> I got home at 10.15 just in time to take a phonecall from the vet to say Kye was up and about and I could pick him up in an hour
> Just got back from picking him up, he was full of himself and pleased to see me. Hes on anti-b and painkillers and has to go back for a wound check in 5 days but as I asked for Intra Dermal stitches he doesnt need them taken out. I asked for these as they cant be pulled out. He was a bit sick in the car and is now fast asleep on the floor. Bless him
> 
> 
> Gina how is Scooby??????????



Great news Shell!!! I bet you are also very relieved! :2thumb:

I have been to work today and am now off for a shower as I'm going to see AC/DC in birmingham with my sis tonight! YIPPEEE!!!! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

I've got no idea if the cats protection would consider us worthy of neutering Bindi. Although, she is officially under my name at the vets, Gary still works. And I dunno who I'd need to contact or what to say...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I've got no idea if the cats protection would consider us worthy of neutering Bindi. Although, she is officially under my name at the vets, Gary still works. And I dunno who I'd need to contact or what to say...


 
Ring the RSPCA and ask for a neutering voucher(these cover the full cost)
You can still be working to get these if you are struggling to afford the cost. RSPCA shelters and Cats protection also chip cats very cheaply


----------



## Amalthea

Great!! Thanx!  Will do


----------



## feorag

Shell, that's excellent news about Jasper! :2thumb: I can't tell you how pleased I am cos I really do have a thing about eyes (after Islay!).

Glad too that Kye is in good spirits after his neutering op!

Wondering how Scooby is and that would be everyone sorted! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im surprised that you can actually see Kye has no nuts as usually the scrotum swells and they still look entire. Not him theyve just vanished and through a very small wound I may add. They were huge too, no wonder he keeps looking:lol2:


I wish Gina would update us on Scooby


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Kye... I always wonder what they think when they wake up and find their nuts missing *giggles*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Poor Kye... I always wonder what they think when they wake up and find their nuts missing *giggles*


 
:lol2: I bet he couldnt believe how light he felt:whistling2: If the sun hit them the right way it blinded you, thats what my kids said anyway :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I really can't stand dog balls... If/WHEN we get a dog, if it's a boy, they'll have to go.


----------



## Shell195

PMSL................................ Dogs are always so proud of their balls:blush: then along come us nasty humans and steal them away:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I think the pride is what makes them creepy... Pretty puppy dog walking along and then you get an eyeful of testicle swinging in the breeze!! *lol* CREEPY!!!

Seen the Lee Evans skit about dog balls?


----------



## Shell195

I love Lee Evans he really makes me laugh though I prefer his older stuff


----------



## Amalthea

My hubby introduced me to his stuff... Never heard of him before moving here. But he's brilliant!!


----------



## feorag

I love Lee Evans too! 

(and a certain person who lives not far from me is really getting on my t*ts about his cats on here!)


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I love Lee Evans too!
> 
> (and a certain person who lives not far from me is really getting on my t*ts about his cats on here!)


 
U have a pm


----------



## feorag

And you have a reply! :lol2:

But if you do reply I may not get back to you tonight cos I'm crawling off to my bed now - just closing down the half dozen programmes I've got opened on my computer!


----------



## Shell195

What a nightmare castrate this has been. Last night I rang the Emergency vet for advice as Kye was dripping blood as he walked.He said to put a large Tshirt on him and he would be fine. I didnt feel it was safe to do this so this morning I rang the surgery and they said I could put a pressure bandage on or take him back. I took him back and the vet who did the castrate was on duty. She had a good look and decided it was bleeding from the space between the stitches so put a staple in it. Kye was so laid back he was so good I cant believe what a daft lump he is
She also gave me to some ACP to sedate him with and to drop his blood pressure as he just wont keep still. So although hes not knocked out he is a bit sleepy but its started dripping blood again although not as badly. It is only minor but its making him lick himself. Hes now swollen up so much ....I feel really guilty poor boy

Can someone remind me why I actually want the stress of animals as I cant remember:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Kye!!  Gary's parents' dog was like that... I'd never seen such a swollen scrotum after a neuter before! Absolutely FULL of blood, too. 

Am back to crafting... Got a rat show on June 28th that I've booked a stall for, so started making cards yesterday. It's quite hard to do cards when it's not for a specific holiday (usually I am at the Christmas show). So I've done a few baby ones, a couple wedding ones, and some misc ones that could be for anything... Gonna do some Birthday ones, too. Then, need to come up with some candle designs and make some ratty treats and human treats. Just started yesterday, though, and already have 11 cards done.


----------



## freekygeeky

hello, just aquick update,
scooby is a little better, getting there anyway 
he is crying more though, but i think he is putting that on!!#he gets attention when ge cries!! lol

zingi went missing for one night/day, very scary looking on the roads, but he is back safe and well now


----------



## feorag

OMG :gasp: Shell - that sounds awful and so worrying! I must admit I don't like the idea that he's licking at it, cos that'll likely only aggravate the wound and probably make things worse! Poor boy.

Wish I could tell you why actually want the stress of animals cos I can't remember either! :lol2: 

I think it was something to do with the relaxation, pleasure and pure joy in keeping them, but I'm not sure! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:

Well I've had a great day at work today. Claire (Darlo_Girl on here) came up to suss out the place, as she is one of the 2 people on here who've volunteered to come along on May Day Monday to put on a reptile exhibition. She had a look around and then came into the tearoom after 12 and we sat and talked until it was time for me to go home! I honestly don't know where the time went - it just flew. Kim appeared and started to wash up and I told her to leave it cos it was my job and she said "but it's 3:30 and you're supposed to be finished"! I had absolutely no idea that was the time. The tearoom was quite quiet today and I would have been bored t*tless - instead the time flew by so fast I'd no idea we were nearly closed!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OMG :gasp: Shell - that sounds awful and so worrying! I must admit I don't like the idea that he's licking at it, cos that'll likely only aggravate the wound and probably make things worse! Poor boy.
> 
> Wish I could tell you why actually want the stress of animals cos I can't remember either! :lol2:
> 
> I think it was something to do with the relaxation, pleasure and pure joy in keeping them, but I'm not sure! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> Well I've had a great day at work today. Claire (Darlo_Girl on here) came up to suss out the place, as she is one of the 2 people on here who've volunteered to come along on May Day Monday to put on a reptile exhibition. She had a look around and then came into the tearoom after 12 and we sat and talked until it was time for me to go home! I honestly don't know where the time went - it just flew. Kim appeared and started to wash up and I told her to leave it cos it was my job and she said "but it's 3:30 and you're supposed to be finished"! I had absolutely no idea that was the time. The tearoom was quite quiet today and I would have been bored t*tless - instead the time flew by so fast I'd no idea we were nearly closed!!


I will make a decision tomorrow as to wether I put a Buster collar on him or not, at least hes a lot calmer with an ACP. The vet said not to worry to much about him licking it but its becoming constant. Hes on the floor by my feet at the minute or should I say with my feet on him making sure he cant lick it

It could have been worse Kim could of locked up and left you inside:lol2:

Its amazing when you meet someone with a common interest time just flies by doesnt it?

Gina Im glad Scooby is recovering, is he eating now?


----------



## Shell195

Sophie is 20 today, where did time go? Tomorrow me and Steve are going out with her and her Fiance, her friends and her friends parents. WOW me actually going out LOL. Daniel is dog sitting, Chris is at his Dads
I bought some new clothes yesterday and am amazed that I have dropped 2 sizes, Since Ive had my op for Fibroids the weight just keeps coming off. I can now fit comfortably (even a bit loose) into size 14 Jeans another half stone and it will be a size 12. To think Ive been wearing my big clothes for so long I thought I was still huge. I feel so much better about myself since yesterday. The only problem is I still have a large Orange size Fibroid left so my belly wont go flat which makes me very self conscious. I had to make sure I got a top that covered my belly.


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats, Shell!!!  I can understand the self consience-ness (new word  ) of a belly... I'm a size 14 ish and am so funny about my belly... I've got scar tissue there from my injections and I hate it. And every now and then, I find a new lump of the stuff, too


----------



## feorag

I think that's great news that you'd dropped 2 dress sizes, but how did you not notice???? I would notice!!!! I wish I could drop 2 dress sizes!!!!

Ah well - that's life and I'm a comfort eater, so when I'm stressed I eat!!

I really did enjoy my day with Claire. She works for the Greyhound Trust and rescues reps, so we had loads to talk about. I can't believe I never looked at my watch once from she walked in the door!


----------



## Shell195

I did notice my clothes had gotten looser and got a size 16 jeans but when they got loose I never gave it a thought. It took my daughter to redress me to make me realise lol


----------



## feorag

Well, I guess it's a priority thing. In your busy life maybe you just don't have time and was just used to being overweight because of your health problem??


----------



## feorag

Well me, Monty and Calleigh are off out today to a street fair in a local seaside town.

They invited the Sanctuary along to raise some money, so I'm taking the snakes and we're taking a hedgehog from work and a table tombola so hope to raise some money, while also raising awareness of us and our plight (and encouraging people not to view reps with distaste!!)

I'm really looking forward to it cos I haven't been out with the snakes for over a year now. In fact this will be Calleigh's first outing since I got her!


----------



## Shell195

Been to have my hair done today and as its been about 12 weeks since Ive seen my usual hairdresser the first time words out of her mouth were How much weight have you lost:flrt::flrt::flrt: I think Im in love:lol2:

Im going to see my new kitten this coming week I cant wait:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Now that's a great boost to anyone's morale!

I bet you're excited to actually see that ugly, bug-eyed, big-lugged, black and white wrinkly critters you're gonna buy! :lol2:

Well we've had a great day up at Amble. Both snakes behaved impeccably - Monty as always, but it was Calleigh's first day out and she was great! I spent most of the day surrounded by people wanting to stroke or hold them! Meatball our hedgehog was equally popular, but he wasn't out much of the time cos he is nocturnal and we didn't want to stress him too much, but we did move his hay pile a little and he stuck his head up to see what was going on - the children loved that! 

We had a table full of tombola stuff and by the end of the day there were about 10 prizes left on the table and Theresa who was face painting made about £70, so I'm sure we collected over £100, so that is a good boost.

Now we've got to start collecting suitable tombola prizes again for the next one! Hint, hint! :halo: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I meant to say have a great day then forgot to do it :lol2:
Sounds like you did anyway so thats good news


Im going out tonight so getting ready soon, I wonder if I can remember how to apply makeup:whistling2:
I will check in later but it may be late:lol2:
I am going to see my nekkid kitty on Wed/Thurs as Steve is off work so Im excited:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a wonderful day, Eileen!! 

I had to dig out Korky pics to show somebody, Shell...


----------



## feorag

It really was Jen & Shell. 

I just love meeting people, sharing my passion for reps and encouraging people who announce that they hate snakes that they don't really, it's just cos they've never met one before and sending them away having realised that they don't hate them at all.


----------



## Shell195

Been to the sanctuary today. I spent 2 hours catching a wild shellduck that kept beating up our male.We kept chasing him off but he kept returning and our young male was terrified. It didnt help as our female adored him We took advice and have clipped his wing and are putting him in the other paddock with a female we had given to us by the vets as it has a badly broken wing. I hope hes happy with her and after the breeding season is finished his feathers will have grown back and he can fly off if he wants to. Ive also helped my friend give the 2 horses a spring makeover as the blacksmith came today


----------



## feorag

Aw Shelducks are gorgeous. We had about 6 babies brought in last spring that the mother forgot to take away with her when she took the litter to water - ducks do have a habit of doing that, I wish they could count!!!

Did you have a good night out on Saturday Shell - you haven't mentioned it??


----------



## Shell195

The night out was ok but I ended up with sore feet and knees. :lol2: It was nice to see 2 of my kids enjoying themselves though but I never realised how LOUD Sophie was:lol2: It was nice to get home to my furry family:flrt:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That is so funny!! I've noticed both of mine have a tendency to get louder and louder as they drink or get more excited!! Of course I never do nor ever did! :whistling2:

What's everyone up to today? Anything good? I've got ironing and clothes to put away (boring!) show entries to finalise, photograph and stuff, then to download from the camera and identify to make sure I haven't forgotten any (boring!) new club members to put on the membership list and make sure I haven't forgotten any (boring!) and my hanging baskets to plant (not so boring!) and my ratties to have a cuddle with (thank God, something to look forward to for the day!!!) :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been out to the pet shop to get Kye a new collar. I took him and Karla(GSD) with me. She adores the car and he insisted he came too so thought it would make him realise that going in the car doesnt always = vets:lol2: He was a tiny bit sick so Karla jumped over and sat on the back seat with a look of distain:lol2:
Steves on his first shift of nights soo he will be going to bed this afternoon not sure he will sleep much though as the cats will be rubbing round himas they love to sleep on our bed during the day:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

So do our cats. I've been upstairs and downstairs all morning and none of them have moved off our bed.

They have worked out our routine and if Barry gets up early and goes to work, they all go down for breakfast, a brief sojourn around the garden and then come back to bed with me and stay there all day, whether I'm in the hosue or out at work. At weekends, when he gets up and doesn't go out to work, they sometimes come back to bed with me (if I'm still in it) or stay out in the garden and hang around us like a bad smell all day if we're in! :lol2: They know our routine so well!


----------



## MSL

Hello strangers, how is the random world of the cat chat threaders today...
havent really been on for ages, not for chats anyway......everyone ok?


----------



## feorag

Hi Penny, good to 'see' you!

As usual we are just chatting away about loads of different things and occasionally a cat crops up too !! :lol2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Hi Penny, good to 'see' you!
> 
> As usual we are just chatting away about loads of different things and occasionally a cat crops up too !! :lol2:


 Gosh, not talking about cats, how odd.:lol2:

I have just been reading the vet report thread from Fenwoman
Have I got the wrong end of the stick or did someone on here report her to the RSPCA? what the hell is that all about?
I thought we were supposed to be an on line community....not a stab you in the back just cos I dont agree with you 'community'.....human nature never ceases to amaze me , even after being in my job for 20 years!


----------



## feorag

Well I think it's not absolutely been proved beyond doubt that it was someone on here, but it is highly suspicious, given that she ruffles a few feathers - not a lot of people can take her honest and direct approach, and she certainly thinks it was!

How are things with you nowadays, given your earlier worries about having to let your dogs go?


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Gosh, not talking about cats, how odd.:lol2:
> 
> I have just been reading the vet report thread from Fenwoman
> Have I got the wrong end of the stick or did someone on here report her to the RSPCA? what the hell is that all about?
> I thought we were supposed to be an on line community....not a stab you in the back just cos I dont agree with you 'community'.....human nature never ceases to amaze me , even after being in my job for 20 years!


 
hey penny 

yups thinking someone has reported her 

though its happened to a few of us hence why some of us dont come on much anymore


----------



## ditta

emma, msn????:lol2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Well I think it's not absolutely been proved beyond doubt that it was someone on here, but it is highly suspicious, given that she ruffles a few feathers - not a lot of people can take her honest and direct approach, and she certainly thinks it was!
> 
> How are things with you nowadays, given your earlier worries about having to let your dogs go?


 
Pretty good.
I am increasing my hours but as of the 23rd May we are building an out door run and enclosure for the dogs for when I am doing my long days so at least they get to have some time outside when I am at work, which will still only be about 6 hours for 2 days a week..
I think that is going to be the best thing to do and my hubby starts a new job next week doing monday to friday 9-5 so the evenings are no longer going to be a problem........patience and perseverance is the way to go....just had to stick with it.
I still have my beloved Daisy Doo and my hubby!!!not bad seeing as I thought it was all finished a couple of months ago.


----------



## Taz Devil

Here is a pic of our cat.

*Name:* Millie 
*Age:* 14 years
*Traits:* She has a violent streak. She'll sit and let you stroke her. Luring you into a false sense of security. Then once she has your trust, she lets fly with claws out like a cat possessed.
*Nick Name(s):* Freda (As in Freda Kreugar the female version of Freddy) or Millie B (you can possibly guess what the B stands for  )


----------



## Shell195

Taz Devil said:


> Here is a pic of our cat.
> 
> *Name:* Millie
> *Age:* 14 years
> *Traits:* She has a violent streak. She'll sit and let you stroke her. Luring you into a false sense of security. Then once she has your trust, she lets fly with claws out like a cat possessed.
> *Nick Name(s):* Freda (As in Freda Kreugar the female version of Freddy) or Millie B (you can possibly guess what the B stands for  )


 
Shes just a typical naughty tortie:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Just what I was going to say Shell! :lol2:

Penny I'm so pleased that things have worked out for you and long may they continue to do so! :2thumb:


----------



## Taz Devil

Yeah. Our vet told us she was a temperamental Tortie when we first registered her with them. We now have reason to believe why this is. 

We have had 4 cats in total.

*Sootie*. We aquired him from an old woman who had developed an alergic reaction to his fur. He died from an RTA on the main road next to our house.

*Taz*. We rescued him from a family that were going to drown him, he was only a kitten when we got him. He too died from an RTA.

*Clint (Pud);* He was a stray that lived in an out house in our communal yard. We fed him, he found the cat flap and moved in and that was that. After extensive advertising to find his owner, no one came forward and so we took him in as our own. The name registered with the vets was Clint (as in Clint Catwood the cat with no name) We called him Pud as in Puddy Tat (yes I know I need to stop watching kids cartoons at my age). He was eventually put to sleep after suffering serious kidney failure brought on by old age.


----------



## Shell195

Taz Devil said:


> Yeah. Our vet told us she was a temperamental Tortie when we first registered her with them. We now have reason to believe why this is.
> 
> We have had 4 cats in total.
> 
> *Sootie*. We aquired him from an old woman who had developed an alergic reaction to his fur. He died from an RTA on the main road next to our house.
> 
> *Taz*. We rescued him from a family that were going to drown him, he was only a kitten when we got him. He too died from an RTA.
> 
> *Clint (Pud);* He was a stray that lived in an out house in our communal yard. We fed him, he found the cat flap and moved in and that was that. After extensive advertising to find his owner, no one came forward and so we took him in as our own. The name registered with the vets was Clint (as in Clint Catwood the cat with no name) We called him Pud as in Puddy Tat (yes I know I need to stop watching kids cartoons at my age). He was eventually put to sleep after suffering serious kidney failure brought on by old age.


Welcome to our laid back pleasant thread:flrt:We all come here to chill after a hard day/night on the general forum:lol2:

Sorry to hear about your cats, will you be getting any more?


----------



## Shell195

Penny thats great news:2thumb: I bet you`re glad that you thought things through and didnt panic. So glad it was a happy ending for you


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi All! how's it going? me and els went to liverpool for the weekend to see my bro etc and had a great time, but we missed the kit bits and wiz loads! I theink they missed us too as they were very happy to see us and Fiddle has been near me since we came back :lol2:

Shell how are the testicles now? :gasp: I bet you can't wait to see your new nekid!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Hi All! how's it going? me and els went to liverpool for the weekend to see my bro etc and had a great time, but we missed the kit bits and wiz loads! I theink they missed us too as they were very happy to see us and Fiddle has been near me since we came back :lol2:
> 
> Shell how are the testicles now? :gasp: I bet you can't wait to see your new nekid!


The ex testicles are a lot better now thanks:lol2: He has to go back on Thursday for a wound check and his 1 staple out. What bothered him most was the clipper burn he got. Steves shows him food and I rub Bepantham nappy rash cream all around his bits:lol2: It helps soothe it though. The things we do for our animals:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

And does he have a smile on his face when you do that, then? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And does he have a smile on his face when you do that, then? :whistling2:


 

Steve thinks he does:lol2: I only see the back end of him whilst Im grovelling underneath:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

On Thursday between 6 and 7 O`clock I am off to visit Korky:flrt::flrt: And yes we will take the camera:2thumb:


ps Im also off to the vets with Kye for his 5 day check


----------



## freekygeeky

quick update, scooby is better, rodent ulcer gone.
he is happier, nearly back to normal.
he is still all puffy from steriods though. hehe.


----------



## freekygeeky

on their new bed


----------



## MSL

Thanks Ladies .........it is nice for things to be back on an even keel.........now, just got to go catch Odi who is due his front line and has turned into bengalwild cat since the sun came out and just prowls the plains of my back garden like a lion ready to pounce on anything........it is so funny! the dogs are scared to death of him!


----------



## Shell195

Gina Im so glad Scooby is better thats great news:2thumb: Lovin the pics:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Gina, that's excellent news and, as always, the photos are lovely. They do look so grown up though!

Shell, I bet you're well excited at finally meeting Korky! Make sure you don't bring any more home hidden in your pocket. When will he be ready to take home?

And good luck with Kye at the vet - I'm presuming everything is settling down now?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Gina, that's excellent news and, as always, the photos are lovely. They do look so grown up though!
> 
> Shell, I bet you're well excited at finally meeting Korky! Make sure you don't bring any more home hidden in your pocket. When will he be ready to take home?
> 
> And good luck with Kye at the vet - I'm presuming everything is settling down now?


 
Kye is a lot better at the minute but a bit paranoid at people peering at hid bits poor boy

I think Korky is ready in about 10 or 12 weeks time I will ask on Thursday



That flippin girl is at it again:bash: Shes a flippin nuisance
Guinness' first litter I really wouldnt have advised this


----------



## freekygeeky

thank you


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Kye is a lot better at the minute but a bit paranoid at people peering at hid bits poor boy
> 
> I think Korky is ready in about 10 or 12 weeks time I will ask on Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> That flippin girl is at it again:bash: Shes a flippin nuisance
> Guinness' first litter I really wouldnt have advised this


Poor boy, he must be fed up with people checking, feeling and rubbing them, even if they're now empty :lol2:

I was trying to remember when you first said you'd booked Korky to work it out - this thread is far too long to go back and search. 

If that girl handles those babies and the mother kills them, I wouldn't really be surprised. Touching rabbit's nests in the days immediately after birth depends entirely on the rabbit itself and its relationship with the owner and she knows nothing about that to give out such advice willy nilly.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Poor boy, he must be fed up with people checking, feeling and rubbing them, even if they're now empty :lol2:
> 
> I was trying to remember when you first said you'd booked Korky to work it out - this thread is far too long to go back and search.
> 
> If that girl handles those babies and the mother kills them, I wouldn't really be surprised. Touching rabbit's nests in the days immediately after birth depends entirely on the rabbit itself and its relationship with the owner and she knows nothing about that to give out such advice willy nilly.


 

Korky was born on 20th March and will be ready when hes about 14 weeks as he will be neutered after his second vaccination.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Korky was born on 20th March and will be ready when hes about 14 weeks as he will be neutered after his second vaccination.


So it looks like you'll be picking him up while I'm in the middle of my jolly holly bollies! 

At least you'll probably be picking him up the weekend I'm driving home, so I want have to be going back and forward to the local school library to borrow their computers so I can see him when you pick him up!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So it looks like you'll be picking him up while I'm in the middle of my jolly holly bollies!
> 
> At least you'll probably be picking him up the weekend I'm driving home, so I want have to be going back and forward to the local school library to borrow their computers so I can see him when you pick him up!


:lol2: Im sure you wont miss the photos they will be plastered evrywhere:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Why does that not surprise me?? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi has been booked in to be spayed... May 28th. Poor Dinky Rumble Butt isn't gonna like us much that day!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Bindi has been booked in to be spayed... May 28th. Poor Dinky Rumble Butt isn't gonna like us much that day!!!


 


Bless her, she will bounce back after her op as she is a born fighter:flrt:

I think Im going mad every thread I look at has the same person giving random advice its really starting to bug me especially as the person is a child:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

sooo what do you do if a stupid next door nieghbour has decided to let her terrier outside to ''chase'' the cats when they go in to her garden..
they are only kittens and only go in thee when they fall off the fence, they cant get out without help from us...
and if the dog got one of my kittens beacuse she told it to chase them, where do i stand?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> sooo what do you do if a stupid next door nieghbour has decided to let her terrier outside to ''chase'' the cats when they go in to her garden..
> they are only kittens and only go in thee when they fall off the fence, they cant get out without help from us...
> and if the dog got one of my kittens beacuse she told it to chase them, where do i stand?


 

Nasty person :bash: Can you not wire the top of the fence to stop them getting up on that side then they couldnt fall into the garden


----------



## Esarosa

I don't think you'd be able to prosecute if that's what you mean Gina, baring in mind it would be on her property. The law doesn't treat cats like dogs so i'm not sure legally what you could do.

If it was me, I'd either secure my garden, that side to stop them getting into hers, or keep them inside, I've seen the damage a 'small harmless terrier' has done to a cat before, so i dread to think what that could do if she's encouraging it to chase them.

Jen, if Bindi is like Libby she will bounce right back, and it will be you panicking trying to get her to stay still :razz: good luck with that!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell Mr Heath loves bourbons :lol2::lol2:

i just left him munching on one now 


(sorry for the randomness peeps:blush


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Shell Mr Heath loves bourbons :lol2::lol2:
> 
> i just left him munching on one now
> 
> 
> (sorry for the randomness peeps:blush


Yeh! Pretty random that one! :2thumb: :lol2:

Gina I think you should do like Katie and Shell have suggested and do something to stop the kittens going up that fence.

Not much you can do with the neighbour, as nasty as they sound, if the kittens end up in their property, then there's not a lot of comeback you can have, except threaten to take them to court for any vet bills, but you'd not be certain to win.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yeh! Pretty random that one! :2thumb: :lol2:
> 
> Gina I think you should do like Katie and Shell have suggested and do something to stop the kittens going up that fence.
> 
> Not much you can do with the neighbour, as nasty as they sound, if the kittens end up in their property, then there's not a lot of comeback you can have, except threaten to take them to court for any vet bills, but you'd not be certain to win.


 
LOL Mr Heath is my lodger for a few days he is a native hedgie who i found out in the daytime 

he is staying with me till sunday to fatten him up then im going to release him back in a safe place


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo i called him Mr Heath because i found him in Manor Heath Park :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ah, I see. We give our hedgies custard creams for a treat - they love 'em!!!

Shell that girl is getting on my t*ts too and I nearly succumbed and made a post pointing out that she is an expert, but decided it wasn't worth it - however, if it carries on I might just find myself unable to stop doing it!


----------



## farmercoope

feorag said:


> Shell that girl is getting on my t*ts too and I nearly succumbed and made a post pointing out that she is an expert, but decided it wasn't worth it - however, if it carries on I might just find myself unable to stop doing it!


Who who who


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ah, I see. We give our hedgies custard creams for a treat - they love 'em!!!
> 
> Shell that girl is getting on my t*ts too and I nearly succumbed and made a post pointing out that she is an expert, but decided it wasn't worth it - however, if it carries on I might just find myself unable to stop doing it!


Oooooooo he has some of them too for laters lol 

i have emailed the preservation and asked about helping out in my area as the nearest carer to me is in keighly which is a far way off really noone else local


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ah, I see. We give our hedgies custard creams for a treat - they love 'em!!!
> 
> Shell that girl is getting on my t*ts too and I nearly succumbed and made a post pointing out that she is an expert, but decided it wasn't worth it - however, if it carries on I might just find myself unable to stop doing it!


 
Yesh who what have i missed out on PM if you wanna :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Nasty person :bash: Can you not wire the top of the fence to stop them getting up on that side then they couldnt fall into the garden


no fence just a 3/4 foot wire chicken wire kinda stuff.
it costs too much money to replace, we have had two lots of fences (6 foot wooden ones) and both have fallen down in strong winds, we have decided to leave it be, the cats dont wanna go in there really, naff all to do in there!



Katiexx said:


> I don't think you'd be able to prosecute if that's what you mean Gina, baring in mind it would be on her property. The law doesn't treat cats like dogs so i'm not sure legally what you could do.
> 
> If it was me, I'd either secure my garden, that side to stop them getting into hers, or keep them inside, I've seen the damage a 'small harmless terrier' has done to a cat before, so i dread to think what that could do if she's encouraging it to chase them.


ok thank you.
i hate and loathe her dog, thats really low, well tbh its not the dog its her..
she lets it out to do a poo and wee about 3 times a day, and all that time it sits there staring at the door BARKING... well.. pffttt screaming.. its a tiny rattie dog.. i also noticed today that she has two fake wooden black cat things stuck in her lawn, i guess to scare scooby and tom... will not work.



feorag said:


> Yeh! Pretty random that one! :2thumb: :lol2:
> 
> Gina I think you should do like Katie and Shell have suggested and do something to stop the kittens going up that fence.
> 
> Not much you can do with the neighbour, as nasty as they sound, if the kittens end up in their property, then there's not a lot of comeback you can have, except threaten to take them to court for any vet bills, but you'd not be certain to win.


thanky


----------



## Shell195

Eleen you read my mind LOL
I wanted yo do the same.If you need any help about anything just ask her
I personally think she is just a Google Whizz


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> ...z


updated pics of your new nakid boy!!! nowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Shell195

Just got an overnight lodger well 2 actually lol

1 is the neighbours 6 month old female kitten. They have had her since tiny then got a mastiff pup that chased her then an adult mastiff that tried to kill her then the baby kept picking her up by the tail then they locked her outside and she cried then when my daighter complained they locked the kitten in the electric cupboard.
The girl asked Chris if I would take her as she attacked the toddler just as well really as we were gonna steal her anyway. The kitten is Black/yellow(Pee I think) and stinks.Ive wormed and deflead her Shes locked in my catroom and Ill take her over to the sanctuary on my way to the vets tomorrow at 5.30. She will then be tested, vaccinated,microchipped and spayed before being rehomed to a lovely forever home. She is really sweet and purrs none stop Poor little girl

The other lodger is a 19 year old lad from Yeovil who has been staying with the owner of the kitten but after a big bust up hes moved out and has been sleeping in his car until he sorts housing. Hes a lovely lad its such a shame. He cant go home as when his Dad battered his Mum he flattened his Dad so now he wants to kill him. He has stayed a few nights when I can fit him in and we keep feeding him Bless


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> updated pics of your new nakid boy!!! nowwwwwwwwwwwwww


 

Gina going to visit him on Thursday night so I will have pics then:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, you are a star... Not only taking in a kitten, but also a kid. You need a medal! :no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

shell195 said:


> gina going to visit him on thursday night so i will have pics then:flrt:


yayyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eleen you read my mind LOL
> I wanted yo do the same.If you need any help about anything just ask her
> I personally think she is just a Google Whizz


Well on the last thread where I was going to tell the OP to listen to her cos she was an expert, she did mention a rabbit forum, so I think she's picking up her rabbit info from there and passing it on like she knows it herself - and I do think she's a googler too!

What a pity about that wee kittens - you know some poor animals just don't get a chance - thank goodness you've got her.

Shell, you're like me (when I was younger anyway) I seemed to take in lodgers right, left and centre, cos we had a 4 bedroom house and I couldn't say no. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Steve goes mad as I worry about em all:lol2:


Its not a medal I need its my flippin head testing:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Shell, you are a star... Not only taking in a kitten, but also a kid. You need a medal! :no1:



Completely agree :notworthy:


----------



## feorag

Hey Katie! Long time no hear - how's things - any luck on the job front?

And what's doing with the health problems?


----------



## Amalthea

I am so excited... Picking up Annie (Oliver's girlfriend) tomorrow!! Just spent the past couple hours furnishing her tank and making last minute alterations.


----------



## Shell195

Great news:2thumb: Dont forget pics when shes settled


----------



## Esarosa

Ooo we need to see Annie's penthouse!!

Things are okay here, not brilliant as still not found a job. Actually heard back off a few to say we've been shortlisted though which is more promising than we've had a for a while. Just hoping and praying something comes along soon.


----------



## feorag

That's great news Katie - fingers crossed that something turns up for you.

Shell, I see that A/H with the cat and kittens has found a home for the surviving kitten.

He started a thread on the 20th March saying that in 2 months time he would have "roughly 6 kittens priced a 20 each", so they weren't born then.

In a post on the 4th April he said they were 12 days old, so they were born about the 23rd March.

In his post on the 8th April he says they're over 2 weeks old and starting to walk and eat, but they would only be about 16 days old at this stage, so no way would they be eating solids at that stage.

Then on the 24th he's saying that the surviving kitten is "having nibbles of food now and then". That's when I decided to check out his threads, because if they were eating on the 8th April, they should be on 4 meals a day by the 24th.

I think he's just coming out with any old sh*te to try and get people to buy them! :bash: There is smoke coming out of my ears!!!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Is this the same guy I pulled up for tryign to sell the mum & kittens before they were even 3 weeks old, so he could buy boas? Then when I called him on it claimed that he didn't mean sell them/trade them now?


----------



## Shell195

Yes Katie thats him. Going to check the thread out now


----------



## Amalthea

I couldn't add anything to that person's threads... He was really pissing me off.

Will get pics of the set up for Annie and Oliver (it's a split four foot tank) and then pics of Annie when she gets home  Her side of the tank is pretty bare at the moment, though... Need to get some branches for her to play on.


----------



## feorag

Now I've got that rat expert (not 'our friend' Shell), but one of the other 2 know-it-alls that have p*ssed me off before, on the rodent thread irritating me. :roll:

Is it me?? Am I just becoming cantankerous in my old age or are people so quick to jump and nit-pick??

I really don't know any more???

Edit: Have any of you seen this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...t-way-introduce-kittens-dogs.html#post3826615 There's more than smoke coming out of my ears having read the advise one dickhead has given her. I'm not only speechless, I'm furious!!!

And I've finally snapped and posted on that rabbit thread, cos I can't stand it any longer!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi ladies, I will have to check that thread out.

I have got a lodger too......its a long story but i saw the state of this poor dog, i think she's a puppy and she found her way into my car and I had her in the vets before you can say "fetch".....the vet was not impressed at all when he saw her and has said we did the right thing. We are calling her bean. She is quite timid, and seems to like the radiator cat bed. I have never seen a dog so starved in my whole life, I thought Boogie was in a state when he came to us, but this is much worse :censor:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh god!! Poor Bean!!! 

Will go nosey at those threads, Eileen


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yes i've just had a nosey too and have replied.....:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ditto... am shocked!


----------



## Esarosa

Aw poor Bean, tiny wee thing! Are you going to be keeping her hun? Or just 'fostering' her....like Jen with Bindi :razz:


----------



## Shell195

Just back from the vets with Kye. He has created a bit of eczema (sp) by licking the wound so I have some Cortivance spray to put on. To do it in the vets we had to back him into a corner and I had to make him stand on his hind legs.Poor lad was a dithering wreck when she had finished. Im really impressed by him though he is so dog/people friendly and a pleasure to take into the waiting room unlike some of the other dogs there.

Poor Bean she looks really cute I wonder whats shes crossed with as she has huge eyes and ears unless its a result of her starvation. Well done for helping her out. Are you keeping her then or as already said is she just a foster like Bindy was:whistling2:

Going to check out those threads now and see what I have to add:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Aw poor Bean, tiny wee thing! Are you going to be keeping her hun? Or just 'fostering' her....like Jen with Bindi :razz:


:lol2: That's a good one Katie!

Sorry Emma - I missed that post, cos the thread went onto a new page! Poor little dog, I've never seen one as thin as that unless it's been starved and is the subject of an RSPCA court case, to be honest!

Poor Kye, Shell, he must be well fed up now.

Well my vet phoned me just before 6 to say that the culture has come back from Luna's nasal discharge and they found some salmonella. It's resistant to the amoxy and antirobe, so he's given me another anti-b to try to see if it makes any difference to her breathing. He did agree with what I said, however, that if she has a constant inflammation in her nasal tract it's going to be an ideal breeding ground for any bacteria that she comes into contact with. So we'll see how she gets on!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

poor Kye and Luna, please give them hugs for me! 

yes, Bean is a "foster" :whistling2: wonder if i will end up a foster failure? :lol2: every time i look at her i feel sick, those pics don't show how bad she is really.


----------



## farmercoope

feorag said:


> Edit: Have any of you seen this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...t-way-introduce-kittens-dogs.html#post3826615 There's more than smoke coming out of my ears having read the advise one dickhead has given her. I'm not only speechless, I'm furious!!!
> 
> And I've finally snapped and posted on that rabbit thread, cos I can't stand it any longer!


OMG! im speechless about that! He just 'flung' it in!! SHOCKIN


----------



## feorag

I know! 

Like I pointed out to him, lots of people throw toys for dogs and for a split second the dog could have thought he was throwing it a new toy and caught the kitten and killed it and there was no way he was going to be fast enough to stop that. I think he was incredibly lucky, even if he knew the dog well enough to know it would be OK - it *might* not have been!


----------



## Emmaj

Oooooooo its got to boiling point i see :gasp:

though it has been building lol


evening everyone :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Evening Emma everything as normal on the forum:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening Emma everything as normal on the forum:whistling2:


LOL shell aint it just :2thumb:


well i found out what was wrong with the laptop lol:bash:


----------



## farmercoope

feorag said:


> I know!
> 
> Like I pointed out to him, lots of people throw toys for dogs and for a split second the dog could have thought he was throwing it a new toy and caught the kitten and killed it and there was no way he was going to be fast enough to stop that. I think he was incredibly lucky, even if he knew the dog well enough to know it would be OK - it *might* not have been!


precisely what i though when i was reading it!


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo shell i added some more pics of the dogs an skunks on my thread in exotics :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Oooo shell i added some more pics of the dogs an skunks on my thread in exotics :2thumb:


 
Will check em out in a min. What was up with your laptop then?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Will check em out in a min. What was up with your laptop then?


 
well while i was at the lew a couple of the skunks including lardy boy had a lil tap dance on my laptop :lol2:

They basically killed the sensor in the mouse pad so have had to get an external mouse to be able to use it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Cats are bad enough never mind them flippin stripey buggers:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Cats are bad enough never mind them flippin stripey buggers:whistling2:


 
LOL i know tell me about it haha 

i wasnt a happy bunny but i had to laugh :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Annie's home 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/295466-annies-home.html#post3829755


----------



## feorag

Aw Jen, she's just delightful - I want one!!! I just can't resist little furry critters!

Think I could manage to resist skunks though. Certainly couldn't afford two like Emma's!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

They are fantastic little critters, Eileen!! I am completely hooked!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

so cute Jen!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx much!!  Love her!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

well things went really well with Bean last night, no whinging, no toilet accidents, no chewing! and while i was at work the same again :no1: what a little star she is :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> well things went really well with Bean last night, no whinging, no toilet accidents, no chewing! and while i was at work the same again :no1: what a little star she is :flrt:


 
Bless her she probably thinks shes gone to heaven:flrt:
Well done for helping her out:no1:


----------



## feorag

Ah, bless her! I'm with Shell, she's probably just pleased to have somewhere peaceful to live and food in her belly!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

she's growled at wiz a few times if he comes over and is having a cuddle, but i'm sure she will soon learn some manners!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> she's growled at wiz a few times if he comes over and is having a cuddle, but i'm sure she will soon learn some manners!


 

That must mean she is staying:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Well been to visit the new boy hes 5 weeks old now and soooooooooooo tiny.
Steves just uploading a video of him and his litter mates playing and some photos:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Right lets see if this works lol


----------



## Shell195

And some pics


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww shell he is gorgas :2thumb:

he looks so tiny hee hee 

i bet its going so slow for you waiting to be able to bring him home


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I know. I never saw Dennis when he was that small, the mum was gorgeous very OTT but she was sat by the fire glad of a rest from them


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I know. I never saw Dennis when he was that small, the mum was gorgeous very OTT but she was sat by the fire glad of a rest from them


 
awwww bless yeah i bet she was glad of a rest hee hee im sure their quiet the handful :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Lovely photos and great vid, Shell! :2thumb: They all look like little wrinkley monkeys in that pen! (am I allowed to say that??? :blush

Watching the way they are playing and those big feet, it just reminds me how much I miss not having kittens any more! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Lovely photos and great vid, Shell! :2thumb: They all look like little wrinkley monkeys in that pen! (am I allowed to say that??? :blush
> 
> Watching the way they are playing and those big feet, it just reminds me how much I miss not having kittens any more! :sad:


 
You call em monkeys I call em Aliens :lol2: 5 weeks is a lovely age as their feet are too big for them and they are still un co-ordinated:flrt:

Maybe its time for you to get a new fluffball ?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell could you please get me the details for this ad pleasie weasy :2thumb:


Preloved | cheap aviary panels for sale in Selby, North Yorkshire, UK


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe its time for you to get a new fluffball ?


Oh no! Don't even suggest it! There are no more cats coming into this house until the last spray merchant has gone over the bridge!! Then ............... maybe............... problem is I'd love another dog now that I'm semi-retired!


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Shell could you please get me the details for this ad pleasie weasy :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Preloved | cheap aviary panels for sale in Selby, North Yorkshire, UK


 
*By Telephone*

Telephone stoz on:
*07895954999 (Evening)* :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> *By Telephone*
> 
> Telephone stoz on:
> *07895954999 (Evening)* :2thumb:


 
thankies hun your a star :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

My little bra rat Hamish http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...-theres-no-better-place-than.html#post3836447


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> My little bra rat Hamish http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...-theres-no-better-place-than.html#post3836447


Posted on your thread hes flippin gorgeous:flrt: see you had your best bra on :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

How dare you put up such CCUUUUUTE pictures Shell??? Now I am hankering for a Sphynx again! :mf_dribble:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning all! Shell your new alien is so funny! that vid is really good too :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Posted on your thread hes flippin gorgeous:flrt: see you had your best bra on :whistling2:


:lol2: - did you like the little orange bow then? 

Well I'm off early today. This new menu in the tearoom with more varied choices and sandwich fillings means more work to do before we open getting everything prepared and I have to go and buy the fresh stuff on the way.


----------



## Shell195

Have a nice day Eileen and yes very pretty bra complete with orange bows:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

SHELL!!! Korky and his siblings are just scrumptious!! I kept calling them little naked wrinkly monkeys, too, Eileen! Then saw you said the same *lol*


----------



## feorag

Great minds think alike Jen! : victory:

Well I'm home early cos it started to rain about 2:00 and everyone went home, so I got an early finish.

Just as well cos I'm at Focus tomorrow. One of our local Focuses is opening its revamped pet department tomorrow and they've donated a garden shed and invited us along to celebrate the opening and raffle the shed to make us some money! So I'm face painting tomorrow and selling raffle tickets. Not all day thank goodness, 3 or 4 of us are doing shifts and I'm on the first shift 10:30 - 2:00.

Edit: Forgot to add that we had a new resident brought in today. Don't know the full story, but she's a tiny, tiny wee lamb. She's a hebridean, so much tinier than the 'normal' ones you see in the field and she's utterly scrumptious!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I adore lambs!!! We need pics


----------



## Shell195

Its rained here all day too.:devil: That lamb sounds gorgeous. Dont forget when you get a chance to see her that we need pics:flrt::flrt:


I cant stop sneezing its so annoying:bash:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

it's been very muggy here and i'm hoping for a thunderstorm.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> it's been very muggy here and i'm hoping for a thunderstorm.


 

I adore Thunderstorms:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, me too!!! I loved the thunder storms in Florida... The lightning was all different colors and would full the sky. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh, me too!!! I loved the thunder storms in Florida... The lightning was all different colors and would full the sky. Gorgeous!!


 

Ours must be a big let down for you. I get all excited when a storm starts then really disappointed when its all over in just a few minutes:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Ones at home were like here... You feel like there's gonna be a huge one and then it lasts all of 2 minutes! But as a kid, I'd spend every summer in Florida with my Grandparents and the storms there were amazing! I'd sit outside under the overhang and just watch.


----------



## feorag

Jen, I remember when I was last in Florida we had the mother of all thunderstorms and we all sat out on the balcony outside our motel bedroom (Worst Western!) and watched - it was fabulous, lightning very impressive - big forkie stuff and the rain stotting inches off the ground!! :2thumb:

I will get photos of her, I just didn't have my camera, but of course I will have it on Monday cos Rachel and Clare are coming with their reps and I'll want to take photos of that!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

storms are ace, i always feel really relaxed after one :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

im scared of thunder and likening:blush:


----------



## tombraider

ditta said:


> im scared of thunder and likening:blush:


You should hear my mum scream during a thunderstorm , its even funnier when theres one of those big bangs of thunder and lightening together and she runs round shouting the house is on fire :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> im scared of thunder and likening:blush:


 
U seen my video of my new nekkid


----------



## Shell195

My Auntie unplugs everything and hides under the table LOL


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> U seen my video of my new nekkid


 
no where is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




tis ok shell ive found it










omg how gorgeous is he


----------



## freekygeeky

shell just saw the video + phtoos!!

NAWWW

best bit, is when the middle kitten about half way throug does some sort of dance with its white socks!! lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> shell just saw the video + phtoos!!
> 
> NAWWW
> 
> best bit, is when the middle kitten about half way throug does some sort of dance with its white socks!! lol


 
Cute babies arent they and so tiny:flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> im scared of thunder and likening:blush:


Now I find that quite surprising, Ditta. You're so practical etc, that I thought it wouldn't bother you at all!

Shell, my mother used to close the curtains, turn the mirrors to the wall and put all the cutlery away! I used to pee myself laughing at her!!! :lol:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Now I find that quite surprising, Ditta. You're so practical etc, that I thought it wouldn't bother you at all!
> 
> Shell, my mother used to close the curtains, turn the mirrors to the wall and put all the cutlery away! I used to pee myself laughing at her!!! :lol:


:lol2: Ive never understood their reasoning for things like this


----------



## feorag

Nor me!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! 

Have got a question for you about puppy poos......well yesterday morning Bean left two little poos on the bottom of the cat tree, and this morning she left one, but no where else and no wees anywhere. She must like the feel of the fur bless her but i'm sure the kits are not impressed as they sleep in the tree :gasp: so anyway the question is should i put some paper on the bottom of the cat tree when i go to bed? luckily her poos are solid and there's no actual mess. She's really good at going to the toilet when you take her into the garden and I give her loads of praise for going.

Thanks : victory:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Have got a question for you about puppy poos......well yesterday morning Bean left two little poos on the bottom of the cat tree, and this morning she left one, but no where else and no wees anywhere. She must like the feel of the fur bless her but i'm sure the kits are not impressed as they sleep in the tree :gasp: so anyway the question is should i put some paper on the bottom of the cat tree when i go to bed? luckily her poos are solid and there's no actual mess. She's really good at going to the toilet when you take her into the garden and I give her loads of praise for going.
> 
> Thanks : victory:


 
Very odd. Can you not block the base of the cat tree to stop her going on it?(maybe put a chair in the way etc)
I wouldnt put paper down as u are then creating a habit when really it needs stopping. Maybe its an insecurity thing. Try and make she she has a poo just before bedtime then she will hold till the morning.


----------



## feorag

I thought the same Shell - don't want to encourage her to think that it is acceptable to poo there. 

Well I'm off to Focus to raise money for The Sanctuary. I've decided not to take the snakes cos they'll be out all day on Monday for my Reptile Day, so I'm gonna face paint instead.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Very odd. Can you not block the base of the cat tree to stop her going on it?(maybe put a chair in the way etc)
> I wouldnt put paper down as u are then creating a habit when really it needs stopping. Maybe its an insecurity thing. Try and make she she has a poo just before bedtime then she will hold till the morning.





feorag said:


> I thought the same Shell - don't want to encourage her to think that it is acceptable to poo there.
> 
> Well I'm off to Focus to raise money for The Sanctuary. I've decided not to take the snakes cos they'll be out all day on Monday for my Reptile Day, so I'm gonna face paint instead.


yes that's what i thought! I'm thinking of training her to use the cat flap but usually I keep it closed of a night and when I am at work.....she actually weed on the base of the cat tree this morning too as it has a flat base......

Eileen, face painting sounds like a great idea! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> yes that's what i thought! I'm thinking of training her to use the cat flap but usually I keep it closed of a night and when I am at work.....she actually weed on the base of the cat tree this morning too as it has a flat base......
> 
> Eileen, face painting sounds like a great idea! :2thumb:


Make sure you clean it up with Bio washing powder/liquid

Have you got a dog crate(not to lock her in) just thought if you made it up like a den with a blanket thrown over the top it may help her feel more secure


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Nope i haven't got a crate, I lent it to someone when their dog was a puppy and they live miles away. I'm not sure she'd like it anyway cos she's so tiny, I don't think it's so much a nerves problem tbh I think it's just because she had to live outside with the evil bitch who had her origionally. She's such a sweetie she keeps taking odd socks or my slippers and putting them on her bed to curl up with :flrt: she's not really chewing so far.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Nope i haven't got a crate, I lent it to someone when their dog was a puppy and they live miles away. I'm not sure she'd like it anyway cos she's so tiny, I don't think it's so much a nerves problem tbh I think it's just because she had to live outside with the evil bitch who had her origionally. She's such a sweetie she keeps taking odd socks or my slippers and putting them on her bed to curl up with :flrt: she's not really chewing so far.


 
Poor little soul. I wonder how these people sleep at night.:bash: How old do you think she is?
I think its time for more pics of her now shes a bit more settled:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Well i think she must be coming up for 6 months as she has hardly got any puppy teeth left. She has suddenly discovered her bark today and has been watching the birds and yipping at them :lol2: we are now teaching her "quiet" and it's going ok, I think she's quite intelligent, much cleverer than Wiz :whistling2: and she is starting to get a teeny tummy although her ribs are still shocking! My neighbour saw her again today and thought she looked a bit better so that made me feel good.

Right am getting the camera out! :mf_dribble:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

here she is....


----------



## Shell195

Oh good I love looking at pet pics:flrt:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG, Emma - that last one really shows up how thin she is and how her bones are sticking out. If she's only about 6 months, she'll never make up what she's lost through malnutrition! 

Her previous owner wants stringing up! :bash:

Shell, face painting sounded a good idea, but it was a total waste of time. I painted 3 arms and made £3. I would have got more coming in if I'd taken the snakes, cos they pull people in and a lot of people, having met them and talked about them are more than happy to put a quid or two into the collecting tin, even if they didn't want a raffle ticket for the garden shed!

Still, that was my boss's choice and at the end of the day, she gets the money we make!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen, it's a shame that your efforts were wasted  hopefully your boss will listen to you next time.

I thought she looked loads better in that last pic than she did in the pics the other day, it is terrible when you see her in the flesh, picking her up is horrible as she's so boney. Do you think she will ever recover again? What breed (s) do you guys think she might be?


----------



## Amalthea

She's so little  Poor thing...

I think shes got JRT and Patterdale in her.


----------



## Shell195

God I missed these. Poor girl there is nothing of her. At least she is in safe loving hands now. How could anyone let her get in this state.
She has a gorgeous face but you can see where the muscle on her skull has lessened due to her malnutrition.

Is Wizz a small JRT or a bigger one? Just for size comparison. She is maybe a JRT X Chi??? I can see some breed in her head but not sure if its Chi. She has very kind and sad eyes too not at all the wicked glint that terriers have(although that may come). I think it will be easier when shes gained more weight
Shes a very pretty girl isnt she

EDIT Yes you are right she could be Patterdale x as she reminds me of my Mindy


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Wiz is a small JRT!!! :gasp: So far she does have a very sweet nature, and she is so pretty. To be honest I'm so pissed off with my mate who lived next door to her, I wish she had had the balls to take her or do something, she must have seen that she was in this state when she got into her garden. And her little sibling must have been the same or worse and probably died of starvation. :censor:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Wiz is a small JRT!!! :gasp: So far she does have a very sweet nature, and she is so pretty. To be honest I'm so pissed off with my mate who lived next door to her, I wish she had had the balls to take her or do something, she must have seen that she was in this state when she got into her garden. And her little sibling must have been the same or worse and probably died of starvation. :censor:


You mean there was another one:gasp: I would have stolen them both if I lived next door to them I couldnt have watched them deteriorate


----------



## feorag

Well to be totally honest, I think your friend should have had the RSPCA out to her - if that puppy has put weight on since you took her, then she should have been done for cruelty!!

Do you know, knowing her story and then looking at that first picture of her little face I just wanted to sit and cry this morning! Those sad and trusting eyes tell a terrible story.

I do think she'll fill out and look beautiful, but I've no doubt that the malnutrition will have stunted her growth somewhat.

The other thing that worried me this morning when I first looked at the photographs was her right foreleg in the second photo. Is it just the way she's standing or is that leg twisted slightly, cos it appears that her foot is sticking out at an odd angle???


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Yes there were two of them to begin with :sad: I wish i had seen them earlier I would have had both of them out of there.

I have noticed that her legs seem a bit wonky too......her nails need cutting I wonder if that will make any difference?


----------



## feorag

I kinda doubt it. 

If she's been systematically deprived of good food or, by the looks of her, _*any*_ food, then the calcium shortage could have 'softened' the bones as they grew and maybe twisted them slightly. Then again, some breeds do have "Queen Anne Legs", so it may be natural for her, but have to say I doubt it!


----------



## Shell195

Murdock my JRT X Cavalier had Queen anne legs ,the only one out the litter that looked like JRT the rest looked like spaniels. He was the best dog ever


----------



## gemma1983

Hi

I know this thread has been going a while now but i only joined yesturday and thought i'd post my reply lol...i currently have 7 cats, purdy a persian tom who's 12 years old and we referr to as our old man. Fluff is my 4 year old persian queen who has a fetish for crisps :lol2:. Tigger is my baby she's a 4 year old tabby who has been ran over 3 times but never lets it stop her living. She follows me everywhere and sleeps on my chest. Princess and lucky are grey and white sisters we rescued as kittens they are 3 years old now. Velvert is a 2 year old black queen, she's tiny and quite nervous around strangers. And lastly is my 1 year old persian tom, he's all black and a right baby.

At the most i have had 18 cats at once as i regularly help out with space issues at my local cpl and act as a foster home. Look forward to chatting more to you all on here :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

welcome Gemma, we are obsessed with cat pics on this thread, have you got any? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome to the thread, Gemma


----------



## feorag

Hi Gemma - welcome to our thread and yes, please - pictures are always welcome!!


----------



## Shell195

Welcome Gemma most definately need to see pics of your Persians. I used to be part of a CP branch and have done my fairshare of fostering


----------



## Shell195

Im being invaded. The neighbours have 2 young entire toms that keep coming in the kitchen if the window is open, thats no problem as I can shoo them out and shut the window but now Kat the black/white boy keeps coming in the garden and cant get back out so I have to shut my lot in and open the gate for him so he can get out. Elmo has taken exception to him and keeps howling at him and would fight if I didnt stop him but the stupid cat keeps coming back in. Its becoming a pain:bash: I know it wont be long before Elmo starts spraying the house


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh no hun what are you going to do? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Not quite sure really, any ideas would be gratefully appreciated. I wish they would neuter them but they dont believe in it as Ive already asked them to do it:bash::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I hate the excuse that "I don't believe in it" when it comes to not neutering your cats and dogs... Especially if you are letting them out to roam!


----------



## Shell195

They were horrified that I got Kye castrated they said I was evil, only because there relative breeds Rotties and they wanted to use Kye, as if Id have let them do that to my boy:bash: Stupid people


----------



## gemma1983

Thanks Shell for the welcome

how do i post pics into the thread please???

Do you have a hairless cat? i have searched everywhere for one and cant find them 

We have a lot of un-netured toms around here too and they drive the dogs mad for some reason they all sit on my fence :lol2: duno why as all my queens are spayed. I've not found a way to deter them yet although they don't come too close when dogs are out. Hope you sort the problem soon.


----------



## Shell195

gemma1983 said:


> Thanks Shell for the welcome
> 
> how do i post pics into the thread please???
> 
> Do you have a hairless cat? i have searched everywhere for one and cant find them
> 
> We have a lot of un-netured toms around here too and they drive the dogs mad for some reason they all sit on my fence :lol2: duno why as all my queens are spayed. I've not found a way to deter them yet although they don't come too close when dogs are out. Hope you sort the problem soon.


 
Hi hun. Register free on Photobucket then upload your photos onto to it.Copy and paste the IMG code at the bottom of your pic onto your post on here and they will then display. I have one hairless kitty and a baby one booked. Are you after buying one?If so what part of the country are you in and I can send you some info


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hi hun. Register free on Photobucket then upload your photos onto to it.Copy and paste the IMG code at the bottom of your pic onto your post on here and they will then display. I have one hairless kitty and a baby one booked. *Are you after having my one?If so what part of the country are you in and I can send you him, info*


 

i am jemma and i live in salfo........oh no i live in manchester, im logged in as ditta but its not ditta its jemma and you are so kind letting me have youre bald kitten, when can i collect him............:whistling2:


----------



## gemma1983

Yeah Shell i would love one i live in the north east...

any info would be great :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i am jemma and i live in salfo........oh no i live in manchester, im logged in as ditta but its not ditta its jemma and you are so kind letting me have youre bald kitten, when can i collect him............:whistling2:


 
Wot are you like PMSL I suppose you will be wanting to visit my new boy when he arrives:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Wot are you like PMSL I suppose you will be wanting to visit my new bot when he arrives:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 

*yes please:notworthy:*


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i am jemma and i live in salfo........oh no i live in manchester, im logged in as ditta but its not ditta its jemma and you are so kind letting me have youre bald kitten, when can i collect him............:whistling2:


Yeh! Good try Ditta - but it ain't gonna work!!! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Wot are you like PMSL I suppose you will be wanting to visit my new bot when he arrives:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Are you sure you should be inviting Ditta to visit your new bot??? Even if she did answer "yes please!" :gasp: Cat might have something to say about that! :lol:

Shell, you're probably going to hate me, but when we had the same problem with an entire male coming into our garden not long after we catproofed it, we turned the hosepipe on it.

The way that I look at it, being hosed down with water is very unpleasant for a cat, but not hurtful, so it was the kindest way. We turned the hose on him and chased him out the gate.

He did come back once more, so we hosed him again, but didn't open the gate first. When he realised he couldn't escape he really panicked and the adrenalin rush must have been so great he actually got out over the fence. He never came back after that!

Your neighbours might object to you hosing him, but should accept if their cat is being a nuisance it's their job to do something about it and, if they don't, then you will. The last thing you need is any of your cats to feel so threatened they start spraying!!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Yeh! Good try Ditta - but it ain't gonna work!!! *:lol2:Are you sure you should be inviting Ditta to visit your new bot??? Even if she did answer "yes please!" :gasp: Cat might have something to say about that! :lol:*
> 
> Shell, you're probably going to hate me, but when we had the same problem with an entire male coming into our garden not long after we catproofed it, we turned the hosepipe on it.
> 
> The way that I look at it, being hosed down with water is very unpleasant for a cat, but not hurtful, so it was the kindest way. We turned the hose on him and chased him out the gate.
> 
> He did come back once more, so we hosed him again, but didn't open the gate first. When he realised he couldn't escape he really panicked and the adrenalin rush must have been so great he actually got out over the fence. He never came back after that!
> 
> Your neighbours might object to you hosing him, but should accept if their cat is being a nuisance it's their job to do something about it and, if they don't, then you will. The last thing you need is any of your cats to feel so threatened they start spraying!!


 
its okay eileen, cat and i share shell, :flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> its okay eileen, cat and i share shell, :flrt:


Ohhhhh!!! :gasp: I see!!! :gasp: Well that's OK then!!! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Ohhhhh!!! :gasp: I see!!! :gasp: Well that's OK then!!! :2thumb:


 
yeah shes mine on mondays wednesdays and fridays, dittas on tuesdays, thursdays and saturdays n we both have her on sunday:mf_dribble:


----------



## gemma1983

<table border="0" width="1024" style="border: none; font-family: Myriad, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif;"><tr><td colspan="2" style="border: none;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowNetworking="all" src="http://w731.photobucket.com/flash/t...nZW1tYTE5ODMvcGV0c2ZvcmZhY2Vib29rMDA5LmpwZw==" width="1024" height="768"/></td></tr><tr valign="middle"><td align="left" style="border: none;"><img border="0" src="Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket align="right" style="vertical-align: middle; border: none;"><a href="Tagging on photobucket.com" style="vertical-align: middle; text-weight:bold; color: #0000CC; text-decoration: none;" target="_blank"><img border="0" src="Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket>


----------



## gemma1983

gemma1983 said:


> <table border="0" width="1024" style="border: none; font-family: Myriad, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif;"><tr><td colspan="2" style="border: none;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowNetworking="all" src="http://w731.photobucket.com/flash/t...nZW1tYTE5ODMvcGV0c2ZvcmZhY2Vib29rMDA5LmpwZw==" width="1024" height="768"/></td></tr><tr valign="middle"><td align="left" style="border: none;"><img border="0" src="Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket align="right" style="vertical-align: middle; border: none;"><a href="Tagging on photobucket.com" style="vertical-align: middle; text-weight:bold; color: #0000CC; text-decoration: none;" target="_blank"><img border="0" src="Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket>


 SORRY :lol2: WAS TRYING TO GET PICS ON I AM SOOOO USELESS :lol2: I HAVE GOT EM ON PHOTOBUCKET BUT HOW TO I NOW GET EM ON HERE?:blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

gemma1983 said:


> SORRY :lol2: WAS TRYING TO GET PICS ON I AM SOOOO USELESS :lol2: I HAVE GOT EM ON PHOTOBUCKET BUT HOW TO I NOW GET EM ON HERE?:blush:


copy the code in the last box, think its the imc code, then paste it into here


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yeh! Good try Ditta - but it ain't gonna work!!! :lol2:Are you sure you should be inviting Ditta to visit your new bot??? Even if she did answer "yes please!" :gasp: Cat might have something to say about that! :lol:
> 
> Shell, you're probably going to hate me, but when we had the same problem with an entire male coming into our garden not long after we catproofed it, we turned the hosepipe on it.
> 
> 
> 
> The way that I look at it, being hosed down with water is very unpleasant for a cat, but not hurtful, so it was the kindest way. We turned the hose on him and chased him out the gate.
> 
> He did come back once more, so we hosed him again, but didn't open the gate first. When he realised he couldn't escape he really panicked and the adrenalin rush must have been so great he actually got out over the fence. He never came back after that!
> 
> Your neighbours might object to you hosing him, but should accept if their cat is being a nuisance it's their job to do something about it and, if they don't, then you will. The last thing you need is any of your cats to feel so threatened they start spraying!!


Excellent idea I think this will be the next thing to try

:lol2: This typo jumped out and hit me and I giggled as I edited it it did make me wonder PMSL


----------



## gemma1983

FINGERS CROSSED:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

STOP talking about me as if I aint here:Na_Na_Na_Na: Although I lurves you 2 its in a straight way No lesleybeans for me:blush::blush::blush::blush: even if they do have Skunks
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Very pretty smooshed face


----------



## gemma1983

sussed it now thanks, first was my old man 12 yr old purdy these two are midnight 1yr and fluff 4 yrs...hope u like these are my persian only as shell requested them:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> STOP talking about me as if I aint here:Na_Na_Na_Na: Although I lurves you 2 its in a straight way No lesleybeans for me:blush::blush::blush::blush: even if they do have Skunks
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
we'll convert ya ya know, just a matter of time, we'll make a lesbanion of you yet!


----------



## Amalthea

That first one is a boy?!? Looks like a dilute calico...


----------



## feorag

But what about those of us who don't like cats with faces that look like they've been hit in the face with a shovel??? :lol2:

I like cats with noses, so can I see photographs of your cats with noses please? :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That first one is a boy?!? Looks like a dilute calico...


Hard to tell from the photograph, but he looks like a smoke to me. Pale colour like a cream smoke perhaps.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we'll convert ya ya know, just a matter of time, we'll make a lesbanion of you yet!


:lol2: Don't know what Steve will have to say about that!!! :roll2: PMSL


----------



## Amalthea

I prefer cats with noses, too  Cute little noses like my Louis!


----------



## Shell195

How sweet are they:flrt: I always have a rescued Persian living here and have fostered loads of them, they are so sweet natured. Ive owned 3 Preloved ones up to now.
Porche a Blue/cream Tortie an ex breeding queen with a very sad story
Herbie unwanted at 9 months old a Blue boy who had 5 previous homes
Bailey my present boy a Blue Smoke 
Eileen (thats Feorag, doesnt do Persians:gasp: but we just ignore her comments :lol2
Very cute cats:flrt: If you look back a few pages there is phootos and a video of my new Sphynx to be:flrt:
Heres a photo of my present Persian "Silly Billy Bailey" with "Dennis The Menace" my Sphynx boy


----------



## freekygeeky

zingi showing his nose off!










and scooby










and tom










and finially gingers kinda flat noise


----------



## gemma1983

here are some cats wiv noses for the rest of u :lol2:
lucky and princess are sisiter we rescued as kittens


----------



## gemma1983

tigger has been ran over 3 times she still great though and velvert


----------



## gemma1983

freekygeeky said:


> zingi showing his nose off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and scooby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finially gingers kinda flat noise


 geargous cats :2thumb: scooby is adorable:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

gemma1983 said:


> geargous cats :2thumb: scooby is adorable:flrt:



hehe!


----------



## feorag

Now that's more like my kind of cat!! You can see my cats in my siggy. Except poor Roscoe who I lost a couple of months ago, but who I can't bring myself to delete yet.

Shell, is it in order for me to say that I PMSL every time I look at Bill Bailey. The way the smoke is growing through on the longer hair makes him look like he's wearing a mask! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Now that's more like my kind of cat!!



hehe!

zingis nose was very pointy when he was a baby.. i ll see if i can find pics.










please excuse ear mites and eye gunk.. when i got him he was a rescue, and not puuuuuuurfect


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> :lol2: Don't know what Steve will have to say about that!!! :roll2: PMSL


im pretty sure he would love it! :whip::mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hard to tell from the photograph, but he looks like a smoke to me. Pale colour like a cream smoke perhaps.
> 
> 
> :lol2: *Don't know what Steve will have to say about that!!! :roll2: PMSL*




I dont know about Steve but Sophies just said "I DONT think so" Says her with a T. Shirt that says "Cover me in Chocolate and throw me to the Lesbians":lol2::lol2: :lol2shes straight)


----------



## feorag

You reckon???

Just been sent this as part of an e-mail - it's kinda cute!


----------



## Shell195

Bailey always makes us laugh to thats how he got the name Silly Billy Bailey as he reminds us of him:lol2:

That email is so cute:flrt:


----------



## feorag

It is, isn't it? It was at the end an e-mail with that joke about the cat going to heaven and getting meals on wheels.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ninji poo


----------



## feorag

Morning girls.

Well it's a quick pop-in this morning, cos an early start. Got a meeting at work at 9:30 about all these days we've been invited out to fundraise and the school bookings that are coming in.

Then Clare and Rachel (Darlo_girl and Krazykayaker) will be arriving about 10:15 with their reps. I'm a bit excited about it all, I just hope the weather holds out and encourages a lot of people to come and visit,so their journey has been worthwhile.

I'm taking my camera and hope to get some photographs of their reps and of course the baby lamb, who Kim's daughter Megan has named Belle.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! :2thumb:

Gemma your cats are gorgeous, even the flat faced ones :lol2:

Bean has decided it's hysterical to chase Fiddle, and Fiddle runs away which just makes it worse :gasp: She doesn't chase Fidget cos he doesn't run away.......hmmmmm..........

Good luck Eileen with the weather, looking forward to lts of pics later!

ps Shell I think I would go for the water thing too for that tom cat.....


----------



## gemma1983

Just got 3 little rescue kittens in last night 2 girls and a boy only about 3 weeks so i'm bottle feeding with lactol. They were found in a bag in a recycle bin :sad: some people are horrible. Vets say they healthy so have been with mum but must have been took from her and dumped, here's some pics :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

they are soooo cute!!




heard somthign not so great whilst at work yesterday..
one of the kids i work with got a kitten same time as i got the kittens, so would now bee 8 months old....
anyway, he said that his kitten had kittens a month ago, and it had 4 one died, one survived....

at 7 months!!!!!!

pffft


----------



## gypsy-666

hi, quick question. how can i tell if my cat is pregnant? my tom has been trying to do the business but he dosnt seem to be doing it right (at one point he was mounting her head) she is not in season anymore but i wondered if there was a way to tell (like with horses bagging up etc) thanks


----------



## gemma1983

freekygeeky said:


> they are soooo cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heard somthign not so great whilst at work yesterday..
> one of the kids i work with got a kitten same time as i got the kittens, so would now bee 8 months old....
> anyway, he said that his kitten had kittens a month ago, and it had 4 one died, one survived....
> 
> at 7 months!!!!!!
> 
> pffft


god that is disgusting letting a baby have babies it's a wonder she survived nevermind the kittens, all cats should be neutered/spade once you get them, unless your a breeder then i assume you don't let them have litter after litter after litter


----------



## gemma1983

gypsy-666 said:


> hi, quick question. how can i tell if my cat is pregnant? my tom has been trying to do the business but he dosnt seem to be doing it right (at one point he was mounting her head) she is not in season anymore but i wondered if there was a way to tell (like with horses bagging up etc) thanks


if she not in season then she probs wont stand anyways. I could always tell if any of the cats i had were pregnant by a change in their behaviour they become much more cuddley. A trip to the vets will confirm it for you either way


----------



## gypsy-666

thanks, she has become more friendly and is eating more. will get an appointment later this week


----------



## Johelian

Hi again everyone,
Just dropped in and saw the convos about cats with noses...I love a cat with a good schnozz as well! Heres a couple of pics of Frazier showing off his hooter;

























Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand...heres my new addition showing off his!  Reese is 8 weeks old and joined us on Saturday;


----------



## freekygeeky

STUNNING kitten!!!

oh and i foudn this! lol

some more nose pictures!


----------



## Johelian

Thank you!  I love the pic of Scooby and Tom - they look like such partners in crime.

A couple more gratuitous pics of the little tyke:


----------



## freekygeeky

NAWwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

aww cute kittens!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

That kitten is scrumptious!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Johelian said:


> Thank you!  I love the pic of Scooby and Tom - they look like such partners in crime.
> 
> A couple more gratuitous pics of the little tyke:



awwwwwww :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Johelian said:


>


does remind me of scoob when he was little actually.


----------



## groovy chick

Awwww how great are all the pictures :no1: Shell im really loving Bailey, he looks so cool. Little updated picture from me


----------



## feorag

gypsy-666 said:


> hi, quick question. how can i tell if my cat is pregnant? my tom has been trying to do the business but he dosnt seem to be doing it right (at one point he was mounting her head) she is not in season anymore but i wondered if there was a way to tell (like with horses bagging up etc) thanks


The male's penis has backward facing barbs on it, so when he withdraws, it is extremely painful for the female, which is why most females have what is known as a "rage reaction" and will often try to attack the male and then she rolls! Some females roll once, some for a while, few don't roll at all, but this is more or less what happens when a female cat mates. It’s this stimulation by the male's penis that begins the ovulation process, but the eggs do not reach the uterus for about 24-30 hours, give or take depending on the queen. This is the reason why cats will continuously mate until the female's season is finished. So if you see or hear that sort of reaction from your female, then you can be sure that she has mated.

Look at her nipples now and they should be a cream colour, about the same colour as her belly. About 3-4 weeks after you think she might have been mated, they will turn pink and will begin to grow in length. If after 4 weeks this hasn't happened, then she's probably not pregnant

Most queens will give birth 65 days after mating, some might be a couple of days earlier and most will be a couple of days later. So you need to count your days, get a calendar and count down 9 weeks from the day you saw her mated and then add 2 days, so if she mated on a Tuesday she will be due on a Thursday.

The best advice I can give you at the moment is that when she is about 4-5 wks pregnant you should change her food and put her on kitten food, as this has a higher protein level and more vitamins which should help her produce healthy kittens and hopefully prevent her from losing too much condition herself.


----------



## Shell195

Lots of gorgeous kitty pics I see:flrt::flrt:
Did you have a good day Eileen?
Ive been at the sanctuary today and got nettle stings catching a duck. We had a budgie with a broken leg that has had a splint on for 2 weeks and when the vet removed it you wouldnt know it had ever been broken its amazing
The kitten I took off the neighbour now appears to be pregnant:devil: so shes off to the vet this week to be blood tested and a pregnancy check. If she is I dont think we will abort her as its not something we like to do so we will get the vets opinion on her size


----------



## feorag

Well it wasn't too bad a day all round. Fortunately, the rain more or less held off, but unfortunately, the wind was dreadful and kept flapping the canvas on the marquee, at least until early afternoon.

However, it might have been that the not-so-good weather made people come to somewhere where there was something to do and look at rather than go to the beach or whatever, so we were reasonably busy!! Certainly Clare, Rachel, Matt and I never stopped until about 2:15-2:30 when it went a bit quiet, so overall I would say it was a success!









Sounds a bit less uncomfortable than your Shell! Shame about the kitten, but like you I think I'd rather go ahead with the pregnancy and help her all you can than abort them at this stage.


----------



## Shell195

Just been routing on some sites and found this:gasp:

*crosspost from catchat - pedigree madness *
« *on:* March 18, 2009, 07:24:20 PM »


We are currently trying to bring in around 100 pedigree cats from another cat rescue who are no longer able to operate. So far we have pulled in around 40 of the cats but still have a long way to go before the job is complete but due to limited space and finances we are only able to bring in so many at a time. We have a wonderful selection of a variety of pedigree cats from persians, norwegian forests, somalis, orientals and ragdolls who are all in good condition and all (well most) of them are under 5 years old. We will try and update our webpage as often as possible but if you are interested in giving a pedigree cat a second chance at a loving new home then you are best contacting Mel on her mobile and she can update you on what we have managed to bring in or what we are hoping to bring in next. It would be helpful if you had some knowledge of the breed that you are interested in as they can differ quite dramatically from your ordinary moggies... ie diet, grooming, socialising.

If you are seriously interested then please contact Mel on 07881642004 
I believe its Bold Heath rescue in Warrington


----------



## Shell195

Saw this and thought of a certain someones dream cat:whistling2:
*CONTACT - Tel: 07881 642 004 or Fax: 01925 721205*

When contacting us, it would be appreciated if you mention that you found us through our Cat Chat Homing Page - thank you!
Date: 03/14/2009
*Beautiful white Turkish Angora"s*










We have several white Turkish Angora cats for re-homing. New owners will need to have either experience of this breed or with long haired cats as the angoras coat will need grooming/brushing on a daily basis. Angoras are social cats and can be very vocal and chatty!!

If you are interested in re-homing any of these angoras then please contact Mel on 01925 721205 or mobile: 07881642004.


----------



## feorag

Yes it is Boldheath and I see she's saying they've got Somalis. I'm going to ring her when I go downstairs to ask about the Somalis, because the Somali Cat Club would help her to find homes for them (as would any of the pedigree cat clubs if she chose to involve them!!!) It's also very possible that the breeders would take them back if they had the paperwork. Of course this was all in March,so they may have gone now, but I'm going to find out anway.

By the way has anyone seen this? http://www.virtualcatshow.com/home.htm 

It's a website for basically a photographic cat show to raise money to help the wildlife casualties from fires in Victoria, Australia in February. Over 1 million wild animals lost their lives in that fire and cat lovers in Australia decided to try and raise money to help them by running this virtual cat show.

Entries have closed and judging is now underway. It's worth a look to see some beautiful cats - pedigree and non-pedigree. My friend Emma has entered Pots, who was Roscoe's grandfather. He's the second cat down in the Somali neuter class - I can tell he's the only British entry cos he's listed as a Sorrel, whereas all the other colours do not have British colour identification.

.


----------



## Amalthea

SHELL!!! What are you doing to me?!? Turkish angora is the breed that got me hooked on white kitties with blue eyes. There was one on the cover of my Cat Fancy mag one month (most kids had cartoony or young stars mags subscriptions... I had Cat fancy).


----------



## Shell195

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

She did that deliberately didn't you Shell! :bash:

(pity there isn't a smiley with a big wooden spoon :lol2


----------



## Amalthea

Would my kitties accept an adult cat into the household?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Would my kitties accept an adult cat into the household?


 

Me do this on purpose.:gasp:.....................never not me:whistling2:



I have introduced adult cats before and as long as its done very slowly and carefully they do eventually accept each other. I mean its not as if you REALLY want a blue eyed fluffball is it:mf_dribble:



:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



Sorry hun:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's gonna have words with you, Missus!! *lol* I doubt he'll give in, though... *HUMPH*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gary's gonna have words with you, Missus!! *lol* I doubt he'll give in, though... *HUMPH*


 
Sorry Gary :blush: but you really should indulge your OH. Whats the point in her having a life long dream if the special person in her life wont make it come true.:flrt:
Mine was Sphynx cats :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

He keeps saying that if I get all my dream critters now, what will I look forward to in the future... Men... Doesn't seem to get that just cuz I've had a dream critter once, doesn't mean I won't want it again


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> He keeps saying that if I get all my dream critters now, what will I look forward to in the future... Men... Doesn't seem to get that just cuz I've had a dream critter once, doesn't mean I won't want it again




You can never have too many dream critters!!!! Gary will learn this one day :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly!!! No matter what I bring home, my list of wants never gets shorter *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> Exactly!!! No matter what I bring home, my list of wants never gets shorter *lol*


:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

zingi has come in to the house today with his left eye shut..
ive attempted to havea look, nothing there, i thin khe must of poked it playing with scoobytom earlier in the garden, is got a little gooey discharge in the corner, he is always poking his eyes on things.. 
normally its ok by the next day, but is there anything that i can do for tonight apart from waRM water and cotton wall on his eye?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> zingi has come in to the house today with his left eye shut..
> ive attempted to havea look, nothing there, i thin khe must of poked it playing with scoobytom earlier in the garden, is got a little gooey discharge in the corner, he is always poking his eyes on things..
> normally its ok by the next day, but is there anything that i can do for tonight apart from waRM water and cotton wall on his eye?


Put a teabag in a small bowl pour on boiling water and leave it to cool. Use this to bathe his eye as the tannin in the tea helps minor infections and inflammation in the eye but is very gentle
Poor Zingi


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Gina, your bloody cats!!!! :gasp: Give him a kiss from me please.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Gina, your bloody cats!!!! :gasp: Give him a kiss from me please.


 
While I was replying to Gina that is exactly what I was thinking:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

HEHE THANK YOU, I WILL DO THIS, SORRY FOR THE LATE REPLY. THANKS AGAIN!!

whoops capslock is on... and im not retyping !¬!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> While I was replying to Gina that is exactly what I was thinking:lol2:


And me! :lol2:

Here is a couple of piccies of our new lamb at work. Kim told me she was a hebridean and then told the public yesterday she was a shetland. I told her she told me hebridean, but she says she didn't and it's a shetland, so now I'm totally confused!!! :crazy:

On the second photo you can see Megan's feet as she's about to feed her - Megan is 9 so you can get an idea of how small she is. BTW Megan has christened her Belle.



















Oh yes and the story is that her mother rejected her. The owner isn't a farmer, he's a painter & decorator with a few acres of land on which he keeps 12 of these sheep. He was taking the lamb to work with him and feeding her while working, but realised it wasn't practical and so rang and asked us if we would take her.


----------



## freekygeeky

MAINCOONS - anyone in scotland?

''Cfer and Sasha are 9 year old pure bred Maine ***** (10 years in Dec 09). The owner’s son has approached me for help to rehome them because since his mother’s death last year, his father is finding it increasingly difficult to look after the cats and would like to find them a new home with someone who is able to care for them as they deserve.

Both Cfer (male) and Sasha (female) are Silver Tabbies. They are brother and sister and are both neutered and vaccinated. 

Both cats are quiet and timid in nature and may take a little time getting settled in their new home, but once this has happened they will make good pets/companions. They are both in good health.

Cfer and Sasha are looking for a new home together where they can have access to the outside if they wish. They would prefer a home with no other cats or dogs. Distance is not an issue as the owner is prepared to travel for the right home. As indicated above, this is an urgent rehome and any prospective new owner would need to take the cats between 8 – 15 May. ''


----------



## Shell195

That lamb is stunning and so so cute. They are all cute but black ones have the edge:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That lamb is stunning and so so cute. They are all cute but black ones have the edge:flrt::flrt::flrt:


She is isn't she. I have a soft spot for black lambs too. My friend had a beautiful black Wensleydale and she produced stunning black lambs


----------



## Amalthea

Cute little lamb!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awwww what a cute lamb!!!! :flrt:

Well girls the soap powder didn't work on the cat tree, she's still doing it.......any more ideas? :gasp:


----------



## feorag

So what you are saying is that you've washed the scratch pole with bio washing powder to get rid of the urine stain? (Bear with me cos I'm old and have memory problems! :lol2: and this thread is too long to go back to find all the details of the problem.) Did you then spray over the stain with an alcohol base product to get rid of the smell??

I ask because the biological enzymes in the powder 'digest' the proteins in the urine, but there will still be some vestige of smell left which you have to eradicate. Any alcohol base product such as methylated or surgical spirit, even perfume, after shave will do the trick. I use surgical spirit - it stinks, but it does go away eventually :lol2: Or you could use vinegar that seems to work too.

The problem is that because it's a scratch pole and you need him to use it (for its correct purpose!) you cannot then spray it with something to keep him away, so I don't know what your next move is going to be, other than not allowing him in the room unless you are there to watch him and water jet him if he shows signs of doing it when you are there???


----------



## freekygeeky

i have a mummy and 3 kittens comming on friday!!!
i had to say no to the last litters as they were too big, 6 nearly killed me!
so this time i am lookign after 3..
lets just hope they are ugly kittens....!!!
i cant have anymore!

dad is hoping they are main **** or bengals... (which they wont be) he REALLY wants a bengal, after we saw one at woodgreen last tiome we were there..
on its tag it said...
musnt live (within a 3 miles radius) of cats or dogs.... hehe!! a MEAN cat..
he also only had one eye and one ear due to fighting!!! lol i have to admit he was amazing, and SO huge! im sure he was crossed with a tiger!!


----------



## freekygeeky

to add to my last post, anythign i should expect with 2 week old kittens? and any pics of 2 week old kittens, so i know what to exxpect!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So what you are saying is that you've washed the scratch pole with bio washing powder to get rid of the urine stain? (Bear with me cos I'm old and have memory problems! :lol2: and this thread is too long to go back to find all the details of the problem.) Did you then spray over the stain with an alcohol base product to get rid of the smell??
> 
> I ask because the biological enzymes in the powder 'digest' the proteins in the urine, but there will still be some vestige of smell left which you have to eradicate. Any alcohol base product such as methylated or surgical spirit, even perfume, after shave will do the trick. I use surgical spirit - it stinks, but it does go away eventually :lol2: Or you could use vinegar that seems to work too.
> 
> The problem is that because it's a scratch pole and you need him to use it (for its correct purpose!) you cannot then spray it with something to keep him away, so I don't know what your next move is going to be, other than not allowing him in the room unless you are there to watch him and water jet him if he shows signs of doing it when you are there???


 
Very good advice Eileen:2thumb: but its the little rescue dog thats the problem:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Have to agree with you - if the cat is stressed he's not gonna stop, or if it stops there, he'll just go somewhere else! Sorry, Emma! :sad:

Gina, 2 week old kittens are still totally dependent on mum, their eyes should be open and they will be beginning walk, rather than crawl around. They will also be beginning to interact with each other by very mild play-fighting and starting to bathe themselves and each other. They will also be reacting to your voice if you speak to them lots and soon will be looking to explore what's going on outside their nest.

This is one of Purrdy's litters at 2 weeks. Only litter of 4 she had - just beginning to realise there's a world outside their little castle and wanting to see what's going on there! :lol2:










And still in the nest, reclining and relaxing.










This is the next litter - only 3 this time!


----------



## freekygeeky

AWWWW
cute!!!
thank you!
excited...

what do you recon they will be?

i just hope mummy cat is friednly


----------



## Esarosa

Gorgeous lamb Eileen, i do love lambs <3

Emma isn't it a dog that keeps messing on the cat tree or have i remembered incorrectly?

Gina have you sorted out the home situation now then hun? Notice your thread in 18+, but I assume if you're taking on another cat and kittens that you're staying put? Hope everything is okay.. 

Also damn you for showing me a link about two silver tabby MC's


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Gorgeous lamb Eileen, i do love lambs <3
> 
> Emma isn't it a dog that keeps messing on the cat tree or have i remembered incorrectly?
> 
> Gina have you sorted out the home situation now then hun? Notice your thread in 18+, but I assume if you're taking on another cat and kittens that you're staying put? Hope everything is okay..
> 
> Also damn you for showing me a link about two silver tabby MC's


Hey, yea i will be moving (well... sayign that, i gotta find a place first..) the cats will be staying with me, and when they leave it will be time for me to go i guess.
i have my meetign tommorrow to see what help i can get. (re housiing)
I have mentioned before to the man that if for some personal reason i need to give them back, i can.. for example the mummy may well be evil if she doesnt get on with me i can give her to another foster, same as if it gets too much to cope, they can go to another fosterer.. its very open..
so if i need to get rid i can, but hopefully *fingers crossed i wont* 
dads biog thing was mess, i have started to try to tidy up, but its hard when you have sod all room to get rid of art stuff..
i need to keep it, but have no room to put it etc..
hopefully in the holidays the loft will be sorted *fingers crossed*
i did rite that fast, so it probably doesnt make sense!!


----------



## Esarosa

Kind of makes sense :razz:

Have you discussed stayin where you are and offering to rehome some of the reptiles? If you could clear a few stacks it would make more room, and maybe he'd let you stay?

Just worried because all student housing i've experienced won't let you keep pets or they may let you have one caged but cats and multiples tend to be a no no. I know Jake & becci are in a house share but to be honest i think they've been lucky to find what they have.


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Kind of makes sense :razz:
> 
> Have you discussed stayin where you are and offering to rehome some of the reptiles? If you could clear a few stacks it would make more room, and maybe he'd let you stay?
> 
> Just worried because all student housing i've experienced won't let you keep pets or they may let you have one caged but cats and multiples tend to be a no no. I know Jake & becci are in a house share but to be honest i think they've been lucky to find what they have.



thing is clearing reptiles wont help they are in a reptile room, nothgn else can go in there so if i clear half of it it wouldnt help? i hope that makes sense..
its literrally my art stuff.
i was wonderign maybe i coudl rent a space to keep my art stuff.. like when peopel move homes, thye keep their stuf fin storage?


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> Emma isn't it a dog that keeps messing on the cat tree or have i remembered incorrectly?


Oops, maybe it is - I did say I had a lot of senior moments nowadays and forget stuff! :lol2:


freekygeeky said:


> what do you recon they will be?
> 
> i just hope mummy cat is friednly


Phew!!!! Could be anything, I guess. I also just hope that the mother is friendly and doesn't upskittle your other cats. A lot of cats can't cope in multi-cat households, because by nature they are solitary and when they get stressed, they pee! That's my problem and I know Shell has the same one, so I hope it doesn't start something off like that for you, cos it sounds like you've got enough on your plate already!!!

Here's a little mpeg I uploaded of Miss Moth. She was a single kitten and she's 2 weeks old on this. The big hand that nearly flattens her is Barry's and the other one is my friend's. :lol2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scORvbN2FKQ


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Oops, maybe it is - I did say I had a lot of senior moments nowadays and forget stuff! :lol2:
> Phew!!!! Could be anything, I guess. I also just hope that the mother is friendly and doesn't upskittle your other cats. A lot of cats can't cope in multi-cat households, because by nature they are solitary and when they get stressed, they pee! That's my problem and I know Shell has the same one, so I hope it doesn't start something off like that for you, cos it sounds like you've got enough on your plate already!!!
> 
> Here's a little mpeg I uploaded of Miss Moth. She was a single kitten and she's 2 weeks old on this. The big hand that nearly flattens her is Barry's and the other one is my friend's. :lol2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scORvbN2FKQ



they arent able to interect with other cats anway, they will be in a cage in my bedroooooooooooom so thats ok. ginger woudl kill me if i broght another cat in the house!

and the video AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW so flipping cute1!!! are they ok to handle at that age.. if mum allows?


minu was very friednly, and not protective at all, any tips, just incase mum is anxious/ angry with me being near kittens?


p.s zingigs eye is ok now, just worried about toms eyes now!!


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I took in a couple foster ratty does from Manchester Rodent Rescue (they had a big rescue with 17 does... all possibly pregnant) on Friday. And the adult has ballooned, so I am expecting baby ratlets any day now. She is in with a baby from her last lot of bubs, who I'd say is no older than 6 weeks (probably closer to 5), so I truly hope the little'un isn't pregnant, as well.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> they arent able to interect with other cats anway, they will be in a cage in my bedroooooooooooom so thats ok. ginger woudl kill me if i broght another cat in the house!
> 
> and the video AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW so flipping cute1!!! are they ok to handle at that age.. if mum allows?
> 
> 
> minu was very friednly, and not protective at all, any tips, just incase mum is anxious/ angry with me being near kittens?
> 
> 
> p.s zingigs eye is ok now, just worried about toms eyes now!!


 
Hopefully mum will be friendly although we do take a few in at the sanctuary that are REALLY protective of their kittens. As long as Mum is happy with you its fine to handle the kittens.

Eileen you obviously misread my previous post to you about cat post and dog in reply to your post with the good advice:whistling2psst I was being sarcastic LOL)
Off to catch up now on Ginas troubles, hope all goes well for you Gina and whats up with Toms eyes??


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Hopefully mum will be friendly although we do take a few in at the sanctuary that are REALLY protective of their kittens. As long as Mum is happy with you its fine to handle the kittens.
> 
> Eileen you obviously never saw my previous post to you about cat post and dog in reply to your post with the good advice:whistling2:
> Off to catch up now on Ginas troubles, hope all goes well for you Gina and whats up with Toms eyes??


ok thank you!
i will just see what see if like when she gets here then 
well hiss inner 
(?) eye lids are showing a little?


----------



## freekygeeky

p.s some new cute pics of tom, just now, helpign me type


----------



## freekygeeky

and a picof his eyes


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> and the video AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW so flipping cute1!!! are they ok to handle at that age.. if mum allows?
> 
> minu was very friednly, and not protective at all, any tips, just incase mum is anxious/ angry with me being near kittens?
> 
> p.s zingigs eye is ok now, just worried about toms eyes now!!


Well I handled my kittens from the moment they popped out. I cut the cords and rubbed them down before I gave them to the queen, but then I had a very close relationship with my girls and they trusted me. I handled them every day to weigh them, because weighing is good, but also because it gets the kittens used to being handled from the very beginning.

It'll probably be different for you cos the queen doesn't even know you and she's going to be stressed from being moved anyway, I would say. So you need to take things much easier than I've ever had to do with my girls.

Hope Tom's eye is OK. I can see the haws are up, but it's not extreme, like he's desperately ill.



Shell195 said:


> Eileen you obviously misread my previous post to you about cat post and dog in reply to your post with the good advice:whistling2psst I was being sarcastic LOL)?


Well to be honest it went straight over my head, because I'd just assumed it was a cat problem! Like I said I'd totally forgot that Emma even had a little dog, so I was just in 'cat mode'. So when you said the dog was the problem I assumed the dog was upskittling the cat! 

Ah well, we oldies can't always get it right!!! Alzeimers, here I come!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

ok thank you, just very slowly, she should trust me over time shouldn tshe?
p.s pic of tom eye above


----------



## feorag

I've no reason to assume otherwise. If she's living in your bedroom, then you'll have time to gain her confidence and trust and I'm sure everything will work out OK. It just depends on her really.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I've no reason to assume otherwise. If she's living in your bedroom, then you'll have time to gain her confidence and trust and I'm sure everything will work out OK. It just depends on her really.


ok thank you 
i was amazing how friendly minu was, but i guess i was lucky, she was my first mummy and kittens, and she was amazing


----------



## feorag

Yes, sadly thought they won't all be like her. It depends on nature and nurture. 

Minu I'm sure had oriental in her and they just love people, but also she may not have a reason to distrust humans as she may not have been badly treated, just neglected.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes, sadly thought they won't all be like her. It depends on nature and nurture.
> 
> Minu I'm sure had oriental in her and they just love people, but also she may not have a reason to distrust humans as she may not have been badly treated, just neglected.


yea ery true.
i will keep you posted, with pics etc, as soon as she is settled, she will be arraiving at 12 on friday
btw will they be leaving the next at this point?


----------



## Shell195

Toms eyes look ok to me. The haws can come up for a number of reasons but then go back down just as fast or they can get even higher. I would just observe him and see what happens tbh and unless he shows other symptoms I wouldnt worry about him

Lets hope the new mum is another laid back girl which most of them are.

:lol2: Eileen it comes to us all


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Toms eyes look ok to me. The haws can come up for a number of reasons but then go back down just as fast or they can get even higher. I would just observe him and see what happens tbh and unless he shows other symptoms I wouldnt worry about him
> 
> Lets hope the new mum is another laid back girl which most of them are.
> 
> :lol2: Eileen it comes to us all


thank you.
what coudl it mean..
why do they come up? 
i did notice him sneeze earlier, but that was a one off, i havent heard him sneeze before, or after that


----------



## feorag

Gina, sometimes their haws come up for very little reason, like I said. Maybe he's just feeling a bit below par? It doesn't necessarily mean that he's ill. It's when they come up further than that and cover maybe a quarter to a third of the eye that they are really ill. I wouldn't worry too much as yet, if you are seeing nothing else alarming, other than that.

Shell - I don't think you're that far behind me anyway!! :whistling2: So you'll be here soon!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, sometimes their haws come up for very little reason, like I said. Maybe he's just feeling a bit below par? It doesn't necessarily mean that he's ill. It's when they come up further than that and cover maybe a quarter to a third of the eye that they are really ill. I wouldn't worry too much as yet, if you are seeing nothing else alarming, other than that.
> 
> Shell - I don't think you're that far behind me anyway!! :whistling2: So you'll be here soon!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:



thank you.
just remmebrd somone on here mentioning it before, sayign it wasnt a good thing... i was worried ... i panic too much... they are my babies..
lol

having said that.. scooby now is officially not a cat, he doesnt htink he is a cat anymore! ... probably beacuse graham keeps tellign him he isnt one.. very long story.. but he isnt a cat im positive, he just looks like one!  lol


----------



## feorag

Thread I've just posted with photographs of the reptile day we had last Monday. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/299279-photos-reptile-day-last-monday.html


----------



## freekygeeky

love the fire skinks, 
the boys face is brilliant!! (the one holding the snake!)

one last question reguarding kittens..
at 2 weeks old... will they understand about using a litter tray?... or will i have to teach them?...


----------



## Shell195

Looks great Eileen:no1:


----------



## Esarosa

Argh!! Can someone get that poor bloody kitten off him!!! :censor: :censor: :censor: do we know where he's based?:bash::bash::bash:


Gina they will learn off mum to some extent, i would have thought but you may need to help. Cats are very clean by nature and intelligent so should pick it up quickly. Our 3 sisters were 2-3 weeks when my mum took them on to hand rear. they had no mum to copy just one another and obviously my mum (well not copy but teach!) and they soon picked it up. Last experience i've had of tiny kittens though and I was 3 :lol2::whistling2:

Looks like a good time was had by all Eileen


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Argh!! Can someone get that poor bloody kitten off him!!! :censor: :censor: :censor: do we know where he's based?:bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> Gina they will learn off mum to some extent, i would have thought but you may need to help. Cats are very clean by nature and intelligent so should pick it up quickly. Our 3 sisters were 2-3 weeks when my mum took them on to hand rear. they had no mum to copy just one another and obviously my mum (well not copy but teach!) and they soon picked it up. Last experience i've had of tiny kittens though and I was 3 :lol2::whistling2:
> 
> Looks like a good time was had by all Eileen



ok thank you!


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> Argh!! Can someone get that poor bloody kitten off him!!! :censor: :censor: :censor: do we know where he's based?:bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> Gina they will learn off mum to some extent, i would have thought but you may need to help. Cats are very clean by nature and intelligent so should pick it up quickly. Our 3 sisters were 2-3 weeks when my mum took them on to hand rear. they had no mum to copy just one another and obviously my mum (well not copy but teach!) and they soon picked it up. Last experience i've had of tiny kittens though and I was 3 :lol2::whistling2:
> 
> Looks like a good time was had by all Eileen


I believe he lives near Eileen. That poor little sod what a traumatic life she`s had

Gina I agree they should follow the mum when they are about 3/4 weeks old. She will toilet them until that time although by 2 weeks old any stimulation makes them wee so you will need to check the bedding regularly


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I believe he lives near Eileen. That poor little sod what a traumatic life its had
> 
> Gina I agree they should follow the mum when they are about 3/4 weeks old. She will toilet them until that time although by 2 weeks old any stimulation makes them wee so you will need to check the bedding regularly



ok thank you.


----------



## feorag

Thanks girls! It really was a good day and I love that photo of the boy and Monty eyeing each other up!

Gina, at 2 weeks old they still can't go to the toilet on their own, so mum is still cleaning up after them. They tend to start toileting on their own when they start weaning, so from about 3-3½ weeks they need a litter tray. Mum will teach them by using the tray herself.

One bit of advice, because at first they eat the litter, don't use a clumping sand litter or silica crystals.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Thanks girls! It really was a good day and I love that photo of the boy and Monty eyeing each other up!
> 
> Gina, at 2 weeks old they still can't go to the toilet on their own, so mum is still cleaning up after them. They tend to start toileting on their own when they start weaning, so from about 3-3½ weeks they need a litter tray. Mum will teach them by using the tray herself.
> 
> One bit of advice, because at first they eat the litter, don't use a clumping sand litter or silica crystals.



ok thank you, why do they eat it?
also i will be getting teh stuff they use, last time it was that wood type stuff.. pellets.


----------



## Shell195

Maybe u need to feed them pork scratchings:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

No idea why and I don't think anyone will be able to tell you for sure, but they do. Once they get the hang of pee-ing and poo-ing themselves without assistance from mum, it soon stops, but they all do it!


----------



## Shell195

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
the more I think of this the more wound up I get
kitten


----------



## Amalthea

I wanna hit that guy with the kitten!! How the hell have so many cats died in his care in a couple months?!?


----------



## feorag

Cos he's thick as pig sh*t - that's why!

Who is going to pay him £85 for that poor little beggar - no-one in their right mind!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *I wanna hit that guy with the kitten*!! How the hell have so many cats died in his care in a couple months?!?


 :gasp: Poor kitty


----------



## Shell195

We ask an £80 donation for our sanctuary kittens but this includes FELV/FIV test, vaccination, ID chip, free insurance,worming,defleaing and reduced cost neutering. We also give lifetime advice and we will take them back if they have to part with them
I cant see anyone paying £85 for that poor soul, Im not surprised her litter mate died. The man is a complete AH :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Poor kitty


 
:lol2: Whoops :blush::whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Maybe u need to feed them pork scratchings:whistling2:


lol Tw*t



feorag said:


> No idea why and I don't think anyone will be able to tell you for sure, but they do. Once they get the hang of pee-ing and poo-ing themselves without assistance from mum, it soon stops, but they all do it!


ok thank you!! strange things eh?



Shell195 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
> the more I think of this the more wound up I get
> kitten


GRRr



Amalthea said:


> I wanna hit that guy with the kitten!! How the hell have so many cats died in his care in a couple months?!?


bloody awful isnt it



feorag said:


> Cos he's thick as pig sh*t - that's why!
> 
> Who is going to pay him £85 for that poor little beggar - no-one in their right mind!






Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Poor kitty


:'(


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning all......have posted on that thread, what a :censor: :censor:

Eileen its the puppy who is pooing on the cat tree! i did forget about the alcohol bit tho so will try that too.....on the bright side she has been peeing on the kitchen floor :lol2:

i'm off to work again this morning, its so busy and i'm worn out! :gasp:

Gina do you think your dad will let you stay if you are fostering again?


----------



## feorag

Yes, Emma, as you saw Shell put me right! Like I said I honestly couldn't remember who was doing it! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gina do you think your dad will let you stay if you are fostering again?


i asked him, and he seemed excited, maybe its somthign we can bond over? if that makes sense? last time he loved helping me, worm them flea them etc (that sounds ruff but hopefully you know what i mean) he is a softy at heart, but doesnt like to admit it


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh hun i hope it does give you something good to share, maybe that's what you both need, and if it worked maybe you could make sure you have an endless supply of kitties to foster until you are ready to move out.


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh hun i hope it does give you something good to share, maybe that's what you both need, and if it worked maybe you could make sure you have an endless supply of kitties to foster until you are ready to move out.


yea hopefully 

we will just have to see


----------



## Shell195

What are you all up to today?? Except Gina of course as she has her new foster family to settle in
Its very windy and a bit chilly here today as I found out when I got blown about when exercising the dogs


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> What are you all up to today?? Except Gina of course as she has her new foster family to settle in
> Its very windy and a bit chilly here today as I found out when I got blown about when exercising the dogs


*giggle*
its freezing and windy and rainy here


but today i have to write my essay!! FUN


----------



## freekygeeky

photos added to my thread btw


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/300226-ive-got-babies-mummy.html

page 4 = lots of pics


----------



## feorag

I've been to work! It was a beautiful sunny day, but the wind was absolutely vicious and apart from a school visit I think about 8 people came through the gate - it was dire!!

I have now brought home two new orphan babies - not as pleasant as my baby squirrels, but they're babies so they deserve a chance.

This time it's 2 stoats! :roll: They're tiny wee critters, haven't weighed them yet, cos I fed them before I left work and so am leaving them sleeping for the minute!


----------



## Amalthea

I would LOVE to handrear wildlife (stoats are very high on the list, too). Jealous. Pics?


----------



## feorag

As soon as I get the chance to take them and download them! :lol2:

They are so tiny, one smaller than the other and their eyes are still closed. Apparently the guy who brought them in saw their mother being killed by a mink and searched and found the nest.


----------



## Amalthea

Still jealous  It's such a shame about their mother and the fact that they have to be handreared, but I would love to be able to do it. Since I left home, Dad has become the resident wildlife rescue (why in gods name couldn't he have decided to do that BEFORE I left home?!?!?) and has raised loads of squirrels and a raccoon... Jealous!!


----------



## Shell195

Evening everyone (ignoring Eileen:whistling2 weve just had a short but very loud storm, wonderful:2thumbstill ignoring Eileen:whistling2 Hope youve all had a good day(who`s Eileen ?:whistling2:

















Eileen, Im am so, so jealous Ive always wanted to handrear baby stoats or weasels,I suppose I will have to just enjoy yours, so woman you had better keep us updated:flrt::flrt::flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Oh good luck with them Eileen, i'm very jealous too. I would love to get into hand rearing wildlife, well orphans of any kind really. My mum used to do it quite often, so we would have baby birds, rabbits and all sorts brought in but when she passed away my dad just didn't want to bother..he wasn't the most animal mad of the family. Liked his rabbits & dogs and that was as soppy as he got. 

I think stoats are gorgeous and almost as cute as baby reds, so pics as soon as you can manage would be wonderful.:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I may be fostering a 10 month old Dark Tortie female as one of the neighbours is moving and cant take Ruby with her. The sanctuary are a bit full so I will have her here if needed. At least she is spayed ,chipped and vaccinated(although they need a copy of the vacc card as the original is lost)This poor cat is aleady on her 2nd home:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

We've got that storm right now, Shell!! Thunder, hail, and LOADS of rain!!! Brilliant! I saw the cloud coming and it got DARK!

Joins Shell in the Eileen ignoring!! *lol* Did I mention that I am totally jealous?!?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

hi all, have been to work this morning and finished early to go and do my maths thing. Then i met up with els bells and we went shopping. Have just seen the kitties Gina, I'm SO JEALOUS!!!!!:lol2:

Have bought some Bob Martin stuff to clean the cat tree with.....it's got to be worth a try eh!


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> hi all, have been to work this morning and finished early to go and do my maths thing. Then i met up with els bells and we went shopping. Have just seen the kitties Gina, I'm SO JEALOUS!!!!!:lol2:
> 
> Have bought some Bob Martin stuff to clean the cat tree with.....it's got to be worth a try eh!



hehe just uploading more pics!!


----------



## farmercoope

freekygeeky said:


> hehe just uploading more pics!!


there gourjous!!


----------



## freekygeeky

farmercoope said:


> there gourjous!!


hehe thank you!


----------



## feorag

Just posted a couple of piccies of the stoat babies.

So far they are feeding well and appear quite active when they're hungry. Just have to hope they survive.

I suppose not everyone will agree with it, cos they are vicious little b*ggars at best, but they deserve a chance as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Shell195

Well just got back from the vets again. Last night Chewie(Devon rex variant) sat on the fish tank and when he sat up he fell and slipped down the back. Never thought much of it as the top is curved. Anyway when we saw Chewie a few minutes later he was swaying and had a head tilt. Thought it may be Vestibular so checked him over and kept him shut in the living room overnight. I was up at 8.00 making a vet appointment. Hes had a Steroid injection and a Convenia(2 week ant-biotic) and some Canaural as he has a mild infection deep in his right ear canal(hes had no symptoms). Its very upsetting to see him swaying about so Ive put him in my small cat room for his own safety. Hes to go back in 1 week if hes improving but if he gets worse I will take him back earlier. I was chatting to EmmaJ on msn at the time and cut her off very suddenly so sorry Emma.....................................................Flippin animals


----------



## feorag

Oh dear sorry to hear that Shell. Luna had vestibular when she was about 5 months old and it was horrible to watch. I've known of cats have it so bad they can't tell which is the floor and which is the ceiling.

I've had an inner ear infection twice that gave me the same symptoms and it's no laughing matter.

I hope he's OK. I've been to the vets this morning with the stoats cos one of them had all the signs of inhalation pneumonia when I fed them at 6:00 this morning! He's not very good, so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Amalthea

Hope Chewy perks up, Shell!!


----------



## Darren25

Hi,

Quick question regarding keeping a cat.

I live in a shared house, so just rent a room. I was considering a cat (landlady is ok with it), but was wondering if the cat being home alone for up to 10 hours a day be OK? Obviously he/she would be restricted to being in my room most of the time.

Also, what would be best to get? A kitten or a more mature cat?

What's everyone's view on this?

Cheers
Darren


----------



## feorag

I think keeping a single cat in a single room alone for 10 hours a day would not be a good idea at all! 

Most cats love and need interaction - if they get that they will live quite happily in flats and tiny houses, but they need stimulation and interaction. Adult cats sleep for something like 13-18 hours a day, but of course you have to add in your sleeping time when you will also expect the kitten to be sleeping.

I think you need to wait until you work shorter hours and have more room to maybe have a couple of kittens so they're company for each other and can interact and play while you are out.


----------



## Darren25

Having 2 wouldn't be an issue, it's something I've been looking at.

I've been reading a few cat based forums relating to house cats. It seems similar to housing to snakes together. Some are completely against it, while others see no harm in it.


----------



## feorag

The problem is that cats _need_ interaction with humans as well as each other. There's no doubt that having 2 kittens instead of one is a great idea, but it's the 10 hours alone every day that bothers me.

If you decided to do it and you chose a cat that was very people oriented, then you could have severe behavioural problems.

I have Siamese and Somalis, both of which are extremly people oriented breeds and prefer people to other cats. They would go stir crazy if they were left that long every day!

If you choose a moggie, you have no idea what's in the 'melting pot' and whether its ancestors were cats that needed to be around people, rather than loner, stand-offish cats. If they like to be around people, you could have problems.

I wouldn't advise taking on any animal, cat or otherwise if, before I got it, I had doubts about whether I could house it and treat it right.


----------



## Darren25

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## feorag

No problem! If it prevents you making a mistake that you might regret in the near future, it's well worth it.

I had to wait until I was married with a home of my own before I had any pets, although my mother did relent and allow me to have a dog after about 15 years of whingeing and whining, when I was 18, but everything else had to wait until I had a home of my own and the time to spend with them.

If it's worth having - it's worth waiting for! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Darren25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question regarding keeping a cat.
> 
> I live in a shared house, so just rent a room. I was considering a cat (landlady is ok with it), but was wondering if the cat being home alone for up to 10 hours a day be OK? Obviously he/she would be restricted to being in my room most of the time.
> 
> Also, what would be best to get? A kitten or a more mature cat?
> 
> What's everyone's view on this?
> 
> Cheers
> Darren


 
The way we look at it is that the Adult cats in the Sanctuary sit in their rehoming pens 24 hours a day with only a short time with human interaction so we figure a home where someone works full time is a better option. The only thing that bothers me is the confinement to one room. Not all cats enjoy other feline company and some are quite independant of humans too and are happy with their own company. Go to a rehoming centre and they will match you with the right cat. I agree this arrangement isnt suitable for kittens or Oriental breeds


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Poor Chewy I hope he's ok Shell! :gasp:

Eileen where are the stoat pics?


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Poor Chewy I hope he's ok Shell! :gasp:
> 
> Eileen where are the stoat pics?


 
On the stoat thread:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> On the stoat thread:lol2:


I managed to find it! I am a clever girl :lol2: its been a long long week :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

We have a travelling fair here and they are giving away goldfish if you lose like they always do.:devil: My daughter phoned up very upset as she caught some kids about to release 1 in a puddle.:bash: She brought it home in about 3 inches of water and tomorrow it can go to the sanctuary . Poor little fish


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> We have a travelling fair here and they are giving away goldfish if you lose like they always do.:devil: My daughter phoned up very upset as she caught some kids about to release 1 in a puddle.:bash: She brought it home in about 3 inches of water and tomorrow it can go to the sanctuary . Poor little fish



I can't believe they're still able to do that! So frustrating. I had some from the fair as a kid that lasted blooming years, but not everyone who wins one has the animals best interests at heart, like those little :censor: about to release it into a puddle! If they insist on giving them as prizes/boobie prizes they should at least make sure the parents are there to give consent, or is that asking a bit much?:bash:


----------



## reptismail

i have 5 cats 

the eldest 13 mammy cat ( howoriginal lol)
mammy cats daughter 5 bag puss
rescue dirty dora 5 (always sh:censor: in plant pots)
marmalade 4
socks 4 marmaleades sis

and also socks has just had 4 little babies  she had 6but squished 2  
1 black and ginger
1 light grey tabby
1 normal taabby 
1 ginger


----------



## Shell195

reptismail said:


> i have 5 cats
> 
> the eldest 13 mammy cat ( howoriginal lol)
> mammy cats daughter 5 bag puss
> rescue dirty dora 5 (always sh:censor: in plant pots)
> marmalade 4
> socks 4 marmaleades sis
> 
> and also socks has just had 4 little babies  she had 6but squished 2
> 1 black and ginger
> 1 light grey tabby
> 1 normal taabby
> 1 ginger


 
You have photos of them??


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> I can't believe they're still able to do that! So frustrating. I had some from the fair as a kid that lasted blooming years, but not everyone who wins one has the animals best interests at heart, like those little :censor: about to release it into a puddle! If they insist on giving them as prizes/boobie prizes they should at least make sure the parents are there to give consent, or is that asking a bit much?:bash:


I thought that had been stopped a few years ago? It's cruel all those little fish hanging in plastic bags, some in the sun suffering oxygen starvation, no wonder most of them die when people get them home!! I totally agree that they shouldn't be given to children if the parents aren't there to say that it's OK. I'm appalled actually!

Reptismail - we love cat photos on this thread!

BTW mpeg link on the stoaty file of one of the babies being fed - bit blurred cos Baz isn't that good with a camera, but might try again tomorrow to see if I can get a clearer one!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! That bob martin stuff seems to have worked on the cat tree, Bean hasn't used it as a toilet since :2thumb: instead she started going on the matt to catch the litter from the tray :gasp: bless her. So that's outside now and this morning she was yipping at 6.30 to go out, and she hasn't had an accident (well i haven't found one) :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Mornin', Ladies!


----------



## Shell195

Great news about Bean, can we have a new photo of her please


----------



## feorag

That's great news Emma - and I saw that you had commented on some of my videos! Thank you!

Sadly when we got up at 6:00 to feed the babies the little sick one was dead! :sad: He was still warm and no rigor so fairly recently. I wasn't very optimistic by late last night as he wasn't feeding and his poor little lungs were puffing with all the symptoms of pulmonary oedema, so I wasn't hopeful at all.

At least though, he had a chance and died somewhere warm and comfortable and not from starvating and hypothermia in his nest.


----------



## Topazs

Hi we have 8 cats at the moment.


----------



## feorag

Not enough information :lol2: And especially no photos! We need photos on this thread! :bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

sorry to hear that elieen 





posted more pics!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/300226-ive-got-babies-mummy-11.html


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen that's so sad, you did all you could, I hope you keep the other one at home I think it would be the best thing for him and you so you know how he is all the time.

Well Bean poo'd on the cat tree earlier! It was a bit squidgy too :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Eileen that's so sad, you did all you could, I hope you keep the other one at home I think it would be the best thing for him and you so you know how he is all the time.
> 
> *Well Bean poo'd on the cat tree earlier! It was a bit squidgy too* :whistling2:


Maybe get some stiff polythene and cut a skirt for the bottom of the tree. This may stop her using it and even if it doesnt it will make it easier to clean:whistling2:

Eileen needs to keep Mr stoatie at home so we can have lots of updates, anyway nobody will be good enough to rear him to Eileens standards, I know as Ive been there before:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Maybe get some stiff polythene and cut a skirt for the bottom of the tree. This may stop her using it and even if it doesnt it will make it easier to clean:whistling2:
> 
> Eileen needs to keep Mr stoatie at home so we can have lots of updates, anyway nobody will be good enough to rear him to Eileens standards, I know as Ive been there before:lol2:


Maybe i could shrink wrap the bottom of it :lol2: then the poo can just slide down onto the lino! 

Yes defo keep little Mr stoatie at home so we can have lots of pics etc.....and _we_ will worry too if we don't know how he is!


----------



## feorag

Well, I have been wondering whether to at least keep him at home until he's fully weaned. Like I said the day I can cut a mouse up the tummy and he can go and feed himself, then he's self sufficient and by then would need to be in one of our big wooden tea chests so he couldn't jump out!

The main problem is that like on Wednesday when I'm at work (got a school in) I'll have to cart him there and back, then on Thursday with the childminding he'd have to come too (should have seen Roz's face the year before last when I arrived to look after her children carrying in cardboard boxes with 2 squirrels, 4 rabbits and bat to look after as well!:lol2 and then again on Friday when I'm at the Sanctuary! See it involve moving him around a lot. Still I suppose it worked with the squirrels?

I'll maybe see what he's like by Wednesday and make an executive decision!

What is interesting is that he ate his first meat meal at 7:30 and normally he would be whistling and squealing by 10:30 - 11:00 for more food, I've come up to give him his last meal and he's still out cold, so the meat is definitely filling him up and taking him longer to digest, which is great, cos I've been trying to get him on 4 meals a day, totally unsuccessfully so far!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen you have to keep him for a while!!!! We have made the executive decision for you :whistling2: please give him a little cuddle for me.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Here are some pics I took of Bean yesterday




























What do you think? I think she still looks skinny, but loads better than when I "got" her.......I'm hoping to get her jabs done this week so thought I would pop her to the vet to see what they say, then I can get her neutered too.


----------



## Amalthea

She's looks loads better!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Thanks hun : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Bean has filled out so much since youve had her, shes gorgeous. I presume she is staying as Wizz seems to have accepted her and you are vaccinating and spaying her:whistling2: Just as well really as we need updates on her


Eileen when Im handrearing everytime I go anywhere its me the carrier the bag with the baby stuff in it and my handbag:lol2: You`ll feel naked without them:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I think he has filled out a bit definitely! That's great to see!! Well done you. :2thumb:

Shell I did that with the squirrels, they went everywhere I went if I couldn't get back in time to feed them.

Once I was driving home from work and one of them escaped out the box and was running along the passenger window edge. By the time I stopped the car he was nearly in the boot!! little monkey!

However, I'm not so optimistic about Mr Stoatie, cos he seems to have taken a turn for the worst in the last 2 hours! :sad:


----------



## Topazs

ok some info lol
we have a Tortie, 2 pure whites, 3 white with black splodges, a tabby all are moggies, and an Egyptian Mau.


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome to the thread, Topazs 

We need pics (especially of your white puds... I am obsessed *lol*)


----------



## freekygeeky

i added some pics to my thread, of mumm y


----------



## feorag

Jen (Amalthea) wants a blue eyed white cat - is desperate for a blue eyed white cat :lol2: We all think she should get one!! :lol2:

I love tabby cats - my Somalis are tabbies, but my Siamese is a tortie. Is your Mau a bronze, a silver or a smoke. They're a beautiful cat I have to say!


----------



## Amalthea

I have a feeling that keeping Bindi has put my dreams of a white pud on hold (unless we move into a bigger house... which may be happening in the next few years) *lol*


----------



## Rosie27

I have 6 cats

Squiggs is a Black and white moggy

Stripes is a tabbie moggy

Toes is a Tabbie and white moggy

Boots is a tabbie and white moggie

Spyro is a blck moggie

Squibbs is Squiggs son and a black and white moggie

: victory:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think he has filled out a bit definitely! That's great to see!! Well done you. :2thumb:
> 
> Shell I did that with the squirrels, they went everywhere I went if I couldn't get back in time to feed them.
> 
> Once I was driving home from work and one of them escaped out the box and was running along the passenger window edge. By the time I stopped the car he was nearly in the boot!! little monkey!
> 
> However, I'm not so optimistic about Mr Stoatie, cos he seems to have taken a turn for the worst in the last 2 hours! :sad:


 


:gasp:Oh no thats awful, thats the problem with handrearing babies they seem fine one minute and the next they just seem to be going downhill for no apparant reason. Ive had my heart broken over the years by these little orphans(mainly kittens and pups that had been rejected by mum due too being weak) My Black/tan Cavalier was so so poorly when he was rejected by his Mum and I fought every step of the way, by 3 weeks old he kept running a temperature and screaming in pain he had a kind of septic juvenile arthritis it turns out. It would have been so easy to PTS but by that point Id had him his whole life so I fought on and fed him drop by drop. I was knackered to be honest but eventually he pulled through, needless to say when the time came for him to be rehomed I just couldnt do it. Hes 5 now and most definately mummys little chicken and an absolute brat:lol2:
Sadly with wildlife they are not as robust so just give up. Fingers crossed he can pull through poor little mite


----------



## ditta

yer know what folks ive spent all week reporting posts that have the TWAT in only to be told TWAT today by a mod that unless its used in an offensive manner, like calling another member a TWAT that the word will not be removed.............so im sorry to people who are offended by the word TWAT but its totally acceptable to type TWAT as long as you dont call anyone a TWAT. i am offended by the word TWAT but it seems the mods are not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ditta said:


> yer know what folks ive spent all week reporting posts that have the TWAT in only to be told TWAT today by a mod that unless its used in an offensive manner, like calling another member a TWAT that the word will not be removed.............so im sorry to people who are offended by the word TWAT but its totally acceptable to type TWAT as long as you dont call anyone a TWAT. i am offended by the word TWAT but it seems the mods are not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm confused.......


----------



## ditta

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I'm confused.......


 ive reported posts cos they have that word in them...........mods wont edit to remove word cos its deemed acceptable!!!!!!!!!! im posting in here cos here is where i am:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:shock: PMSL :roll2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ditta said:


> ive reported posts cos they have that word in them...........mods wont edit to remove word cos its deemed acceptable!!!!!!!!!! im posting in here cos here is where i am:lol2:


ask Shell, it doesn't take much to confuse me :lol2: well at least we don't say that word in this thread! : victory:


----------



## farmercoope

ditta said:


> ive reported posts cos they have that word in them...........mods wont edit to remove word cos its deemed acceptable!!!!!!!!!! im posting in here cos here is where i am:lol2:


Ahaa! Oh deary me
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Topazs

Noodles is a silver Egyptian Mau


















Not very recent i'll have to get some updated ones of the others, my husband decided to play with the pc upstairs and wiped everything off it grrrr
Snowflake


----------



## Shell195

Topazs said:


> Noodles is a silver Egyptian Mau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very recent i'll have to get some updated ones of the others, my husband decided to play with the pc upstairs and wiped everything off it grrrr
> Snowflake


Beautiful pusscats:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Topazs

Thankyou xx


----------



## feorag

Ditta - I'm PMSL too! :lol2:

Those cats are beautiful Topazs!! :2thumb:

I thought maybe Mr Stoaty was a bit dehydrated as I felt there was some "tenting" when I pinched his skin, so I've been trying to give him water instead of milk, but he's not at all keen on that, but he has just eaten a goodly portion of ox heart, so maybe he's calmer now that he's getting into his routine and doesn't feel the need to rush around whistling and squealing at me for grub! No idea - I guess we'll just have to wait and see, but the little b*ggar wouldn't take the water - no way!

Ditta - Am I all right using the word b*ggar??? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

DITTA hun are you bored ??:lol2: I just have visions of you on TW*T patrol:whistling2:


----------



## Topazs

feorag said:


> Ditta - I'm PMSL too! :lol2:
> 
> Those cats are beautiful Topazs!! :2thumb:
> 
> I thought maybe Mr Stoaty was a bit dehydrated as I felt there was some "tenting" when I pinched his skin, so I've been trying to give him water instead of milk, but he's not at all keen on that, but he has just eaten a goodly portion of ox heart, so maybe he's calmer now that he's getting into his routine and doesn't feel the need to rush around whistling and squealing at me for grub! No idea - I guess we'll just have to wait and see, but the little b*ggar wouldn't take the water - no way!
> 
> Ditta - Am I all right using the word b*ggar??? :whistling2:


Thankyou when i grab some of the others i'll put them up.


----------



## Amalthea

Topazs, your puds are gorgeous!! Am in LURVE!!!!


----------



## Topazs

lol with which one?
Duncan


----------



## Fangio

Can people please keep this thread on topic and try not to turn it into a rant thread. I've edited it and don't want to have to lock an otherwise good thread.


----------



## Esarosa

Eh i'm baffled. If the word wasn't deemed worthy of editing beforehand what made it so now? And there are many many more rant threads on this forum that have been left alone, hell we too in here have ranted on a few occassions about various things, not always cat related :?


----------



## Fangio

Katiexx said:


> Eh i'm baffled. If the word wasn't deemed worthy of editing beforehand what made it so now? And there are many many more rant threads on this forum that have been left alone, hell we too in here have ranted on a few occassions about various things, not always cat related :?


Well I'm not sifting through 623 pages to find out how the thread has gone prior. It's a cat thread in an animal section, some degree of on-topic should be made, rather than a dummy spitting contest.


----------



## Esarosa

Topazs said:


> Noodles is a silver Egyptian Mau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very recent i'll have to get some updated ones of the others, my husband decided to play with the pc upstairs and wiped everything off it grrrr
> Snowflake


Ok on topic then. Gorgeous cats :flrt: 


And what W word Cat?:?


----------



## Shell195

Now Im totally baffled, so our wonderful friendly thread isnt allowed to be anything other than cat chat then, yet other threads are allowed to rant rave and swear and go off topic?????????????????????????????????????
Maybe I should find another place to hang out then, anyone care to join me:devil:


----------



## Esarosa

Hmm maybe we need to rename to 'Cat thread with other animals included & a bit of random chat too'?

Eek does that mean my rattie pictures weren't allowed in here as it's cats? Though I suppose you could argue the cats would have enjoyed them. Libby (cat) is currently watching rat Tv the little swine.


----------



## feorag

And I've been rambling on about my stoat!!

When I started the thread, my idea was just to have a chatty thread for people who like cats - it didn't have to stay on topic and be solely about cats. Over the months that this has run a few of us have got to know each other very well and our interests run to things other than cats, so I don't know what the problem is???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And I've been rambling on about my stoat!!
> 
> When I started the thread, my idea was just to have a chatty thread for people who like cats - it didn't have to stay on topic and be solely about cats. Over the months that this has run a few of us have got to know each other very well and our interests run to things other than cats, so I don't know what the problem is???


 

The thread you opened is called The Random catchat thread

*Meaning of random** (adjective)
lacking any definite plan or order or purpose*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Random describes me quite well then :lol2:

Topaz your cats are gorgeous! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Topazs

Thankjs everyone, we have a few more pics to follow lol.


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

So sorry to go off topic again! :whistling2: But Mr Stoaty is doing fine and I'm now sure that I was just over-reacting yesterday! Actually somewhere along the line I realised that I'd put him on 4-hourly feeds which meant he was getting 5 feeds a day, whereas I somehow, in my alzheimered brain, thought I would then be giving him 4! :crazy: So it's no wonder he wasn't as hungry. :lol2:

However, I've got my brain in gear and today he will be on 5 hourly feeding, so should be hungry when he's due to be fed. He certainly was yelling for his grub this morning! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> So sorry to go off topic again! :whistling2: But Mr Stoaty is doing fine and I'm now sure that I was just over-reacting yesterday! Actually somewhere along the line I realised that I'd put him on 4-hourly feeds which meant he was getting 5 feeds a day, whereas I somehow, in my alzheimered brain, thought I would then be giving him 4! :crazy: So it's no wonder he wasn't as hungry. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I've got my brain in gear and today he will be on 5 hourly feeding, so should be hungry when he's due to be fed. He certainly was yelling for his grub this morning! :2thumb:


 

Im off topic too:Na_Na_Na_Na: Glad Mr Stoatie is thriving he sounds wonderful:flrt: Stoats and Weasels fascinate me I used to watch the Weasel families playing near an old bridge on the moss. Every year you saw mum with a line of babies in tow.You never see them now as they removed the old stone bridge and replaced it with a horrid metal one


----------



## Shell195

Back to the vets in the morning with Chewie as although its not a week since hes been I need Iain the senior vet to see him as there really is no improvement. It worries me that its something more sinister so I need his opinion


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, Shell! Sorry to hear that.

I've been trying to get through to my vet this morning, but he's obviously busy and I keep getting engaged. The Antirobe cleared up Luna's sinuses great, but lying in bed this morning I could hear the dreaded rattle again, so I need to speak to him about it - again!!!

Bloody cats! :devil: Who would have them??? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Shell  Hopefully the vet can help today...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh no, Shell  Hopefully the vet can help today...


 
Its tomorrow hun as the vet I need to see isnt there today


----------



## farmercoope

Great news on the stoat!!


----------



## feorag

Thanks - I'm busy trying to upload an mpeg of him eating his second meat meal, but it's quite a big file and it's been uploading for nearly 2 hours, so I hope it's successful after waiting this long!


----------



## Amalthea

I knew that... Was keeping ya on your toes


----------



## feorag

Mr Stoaty this morning (before changing his bedding and cleaning his dirty belly! :lol2










And here's the mpeg of his second attempt at weaning - took to it like a duck to water. I'm blethering on in the background about him being about 9 days old, but that was about what I thought he was when I brought him home, so I should have said about 12 days old now!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBWIcpMccps


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* What a pathetic little critter


----------



## feorag

I know! Isn't he! Dirty, stinky boy!! :lol2:

If you listen on the mpeg you can hear the whingeing Siamese out in the hall cos she couldn't find anyone!!


----------



## Shell195

Bless him he looks like a furry caterpillar. Totally smitten :flrt: I think you should put up a 24 video link of him so I could keep watching :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Do you not think you spend enough time on this forum without watching Mr Stoaty all day?? :lol2: New link to today's feeding on the stoaty thread!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Do you not think you spend enough time on this forum without watching Mr Stoaty all day?? :lol2: New link to today's feeding on the stoaty thread!


 

:lol2: Ive just replied on your stoat thread, I cant believe how much hes filled out and how keen he is to eat his meat


----------



## feorag

You can appreciate now how much of yesterday was just me panicking!! When I realised how much he'd eaten at each meal and me thinking he was getting 4 meals a day, when he had actually had 5! My brain scares me sometimes! :crazy:


----------



## ditta

well eileen i am 43 tomorrow and my brain today has gone on its holidays, i cant think, i cant speak properly, no words seem to be forming:lol2::lol2:
altziemers here i come:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> well eileen i am 43 tomorrow and my brain today has gone on its holidays, i cant think, i cant speak properly, no words seem to be forming:lol2::lol2:
> altziemers here *WE* come:lol2:


 :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> well eileen i am 43 tomorrow and my brain today has gone on its holidays, i cant think, i cant speak properly, no words seem to be forming:lol2::lol2:
> altziemers here i come:lol2:


And I'll be there already and waiting to greet you!! 

Oh! Wait a minute!! I won't know who you are, will I??? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

By the way - have you seen this??

I loved it!!! YouTube - Stoat playing with our Dog


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Shell and Eileen, good luck for the vets, bloody cats eh! Great vids of Mr S he is gorgeous, and that other clip with the stoat playing with the dog is great too! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> By the way - have you seen this??
> 
> I loved it!!! YouTube - Stoat playing with our Dog


 
After watching your video I watched this clip. How cool is that.:lol2: The dog just totally ignores the stoat, I presume this is a handreared one or it would have tried to eat the Spaniel


----------



## feorag

Yes, the same people have another video of a little baby saying that they found it by the roadside trying to suckle from its dead mother - bless! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

ive just weighe dthe babies as im a little worried about one..
the weights are on the other thread could you clever people see if they are ok?


----------



## Doninha Princesa

*My Kittens*

Here are some pics of my 3 kittens.

The Tabby Male is called Mr. Mouse (Or Mouse for short) coz when I got him he was tiny, and had a pitiful mi-ow, hid under the sofa all the time and is the BIGGEST scardy cat I've ever known! I got him as a b.day present last yr and i celebrate his b.day in Feb so he is just over a year old.

The Black ball of Fluff is my female, she is about 9 or 10 months old, I got her and her brother in February as companions for Mr. Mouse (he tends to avoid them, has a moan and growl if they get too close but they have both lay next to him and he just moans and then huffs and either ignores them, or gets up and moves.
The Black and White Male is the Fluffy cats brother, also picked up in Feb. They are yet to be named, keep changing my mind every week. They both have the most stunning yellow eyes, but the flash always makes them squint so it doesnt show up in pics very well, he is a character, a mans cat, adores my other half and flat mate, she is very regal and posh, def the dominant of the two, will push him out the way to get a stroke if your not looking, they really need names to suit but its really difficult!. 

Mouse is quite skittish, likes lots of attention tho sometimes, and doesnt care who its from. He is currently staying with my mum as the kittens picked up cat flu while they were at the vets being neutered so Mouse went for a holiday, where he is ruling the house and terrorising my mums german shepherd dog! 

kittens pictures by sarahricketts - Photobucket


----------



## Shell195

Very cute kitties you have:flrt::flrt: I used to have a cat called Mouse she was the best cat ever sadly she was put to sleep aged 14 years


----------



## feorag

:2thumb: Lovely cats!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen how did you get on with the vets for more medication for Luna?

Went upstairs to sit with Chewie for a while and give him some more food. I cant believe how much better this boy is. Hes still a bit unsteady and his head still has a bit of a tilt but he doesnt fall over. He actually asked to come downstairs instead of looking pathetic in the open cat carrier he chose as his bed. He was marching about purring with his tail in the air Im delighted:2thumb:
I will still go to the vets tomorrow though as I want Iain to see him and I will take yappy Murphy(Cavalier) for his 6 month check for his epilepsy which will save me another trip


----------



## feorag

That's reassuring about Chewie!

The vet just told me to come up and collect some more of the Baytril and give her another 7 day course. If it comes back after that, then I've to take her in and he'll do another swab, to see if the bacteria have gone or whether they've developed a resistance to Baytril as well!


----------



## feorag

OOh! Me on last yesterday and first today!! :2thumb:

Well Mr Stoaty ate a hearty breakfast and is still doing well, so I'm now convinced that his first day on meat just filled him up so much he wasn't hungry and therefore just wanted to sleep.

I'm off to work today - got a school in for a visit - 50+ children so we will be busy. Mr Stoaty will have to come with me and spend the day in intensive care while I'm working. I've decided that maybe I should keep him while he's learning to wean and not take him back until he needs less specific care and can feed himself! It's not that I don't trust them, obviously, but there are days when everyone is rushing and they don't have a lot of time to spend on the wee ones like him and then different people feeding at different times. so not everyone knows what has been eaten.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen glad Mr S is till thriving:2thumb: Hope you have a good day at the sanctuary

Just got back from the vets. Iain checked Chewie who was the cat from hell :gasp: he says its hard to tell what he has, he suggested carrying on with the drops until next week, if it clears he says it will have been Vestibular as it cures itself within 2 weeks if not it could be a middle ear infection or inflammation of the brain:bash: If hes no better by next week he will take him in and investigate further as it was near on impossible to look down his ears as he went totally mental. Fingers crossed he continues to improve.
Murphy one of my Cavaliers went for his 6 monthly check and he appears in really good health and no heart murmur(common in Cavs as they get older and my other boy has one)which is good news. I mentioned him occasionally yelping when jumping on the furniture.He appears to have a slight back injury which Iain said will cure on its own and told him to stop jumping up on things(furniture and bed:lol2 I kept Murphy in the car until it was my turn as he wouldnt stop yapping in the waiting room spoilt little brat:blush:


----------



## feorag

Well that sounds a bit promising Shell! 

Luna's vestibular cleared itself up within a couple of weeks, but I've no idea whether the polyp on the eardrum had any connection to the vestibular, but she suffered problems with that ear for a couple of years before we had the aural ablation.


----------



## ditta

I'm on my birthday pressii. It's an iPod touch I'm in York at friends hehe


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> I'm on my birthday pressii. It's an iPod touch I'm in York at friends hehe


 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DITTA XX*


*Im shouting as you are so far from home:lol2:*
*Nice pressie even if it dont have legs:whistling2:*


----------



## Esarosa

Happy birthday Ditta, nice present!


----------



## feorag

Happy Birthday Ditta in York (My brother lives just outside York - today's useless bit of information :lol2










BTW Is that not 'off topic' - don't want the mods chasing us!!! :roll2: PMSL

Everybody I weighed Mr Stoaty as usual before his tea-time meal and he weighs 30g ! :gasp: That's 4g he's put on since last night, so it looks like he's settling down and getting some benefit from his food at last!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Happy Birthday Ditta in York (My brother lives just outside York - today's useless bit of information :lol2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Is that not 'off topic' - don't want the mods chasing us!!! :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Everybody I weighed Mr Stoaty as usual before his tea-time meal and he weighs 30g ! :gasp: That's 4g he's put on since last night, so it looks like he's settling down and getting some benefit from his food at last!


 
Great news about Mr Stoaty:no1:

To add to the useless information Steve comes from York and his relatives(inc his Dad and sister) still live there:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Random questionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Toms (id it doe claw?) pad... the one a little up the leg.
They are both dry and look like they have both been scraped. 
They have tiny cut on the end of one of them, asthough its been cut off....
really odd.....

anyone know why?! lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Random questionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> Toms (id it doe claw?) pad... the one a little up the leg.
> They are both dry and look like they have both been scraped.
> They have tiny cut on the end of one of them, asthough its been cut off....
> really odd.....
> 
> anyone know why?! lol


 
Yes it is his dew claw. Maybe hes knocked them when climbing


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Yes it is his dew claw. Maybe hes knocked them when climbing


yea its just reaaly odd 
hope all is well.


----------



## farmercoope

Happy Birthday Ditta, have a good one!!


----------



## feorag

Morning all. It's another beautiful sunny day here, now if only the wind would drop it'll be excellent. Yesterday was gorgeous too, but the wind was blooming freezing! :lol:

Well Mr Stoaty and I are off to child mind today, so that'll be fun! Eve was fascinated by the squirrels when I had them, so no doubt, as she's now 2 years older, she'll be wanted to join in the feeding of Mr Stoaty!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all. It's another beautiful sunny day here, now if only the wind would drop it'll be excellent. Yesterday was gorgeous too, but the wind was blooming freezing! :lol:
> 
> Well Mr Stoaty and I are off to child mind today, so that'll be fun! Eve was fascinated by the squirrels when I had them, so no doubt, as she's now 2 years older, she'll be wanted to join in the feeding of Mr Stoaty!


 

Hope you and Mr Stoaty have a good day childminding:2thumb:

The weather here is grey, dismal and spitty, not pleasant at all. Just been and dropped Sophie at work but I dont think she will be staying the full 9 hours as she has awful stomach cramps


----------



## feorag

Ah well, you see, the sun shines on the righteous, so that's why there are no clouds over my house :lol2:

Although having said that if you look at the hoovering thread I am a godless person, so that can't be right!!

Sorry Sophie's out of sorts today - stomach cramps are the pits! At least she went in, a lot of young people nowadays would have just taken a sickie!


----------



## Topazs

Hi well accoeding to the weather we are in for terrential rain in a bit:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Topazs said:


> Hi well accoeding to the weather we are in for terrential rain in a bit:gasp:


 
What part of the country do you live in ? It feels very humid here in Lancashire so maybe we will get thunder:2thumb:


----------



## Topazs

I live on the English / Welsh borders.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi all I'm happy to hear that all pets (and rescue's) are doing well today :2thumb: as you can see I'm working on that viv I started weeks ago.....look I'm putting the wiring in :whistling2:


----------



## Topazs

just put my gecko in a new bigger viv he looks lost now i'm going to have to get him some bits to go in there. I'm being attacked by a cat whilst typin this lol.


----------



## freekygeeky

bad news..
just looked at scoobys mouth, like i do everynow and then, he has a ulcer again, different place


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> bad news..
> just looked at scoobys mouth, like i do everynow and then, he has a ulcer again, different place


 
Sounds like he has an immune problem


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like he has an immune problem


maybe,
the vet said it woudl most likely come back were it was as we had to stop the steriods..
but its in a different place..


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What part of the country do you live in ? It feels very humid here in Lancashire so maybe we will get thunder:2thumb:


:lol2: She lives in Noah's Ark, Shell - that's why it's going to rain torrential rain!! :lol2:

Well Mr Stoaty enjoyed his day at Roz's and Eve and Daniel enjoyed watching him being fed - she rushed into school to tell her teachers all about it! :lol:

And I'll swear that his right eye is beginning to open! :2thumb:


----------



## Topazs

We need Noahs Ark the way it is going here i tell you. Well someone has just rung and reserved 3 baby rats so only have 2 left now.


----------



## Shell195

Topazs said:


> We need Noahs Ark the way it is going here i tell you. Well someone has just rung and reserved 3 baby rats so only have 2 left now.


 
You got lots of pets then:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: She lives in Noah's Ark, Shell - that's why it's going to rain torrential rain!! :lol2:
> 
> Well Mr Stoaty enjoyed his day at Roz's and Eve and Daniel enjoyed watching him being fed - she rushed into school to tell her teachers all about it! :lol:
> 
> And I'll swear that his right eye is beginning to open! :2thumb:


 
Hmmm Im sure we are due more photos of him:whistling2:


----------



## Topazs

Yes a few.


----------



## Shell195

Dennis got stuck up the apple tree today:lol2: Steve had to get the ladders to get him down,he wasnt that high but I was frightened he would get caught by his jumper poor little boy he was shouting for his mummy:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm Im sure we are due more photos of him:whistling2:


I'll get some at the weekend - I thought I'd wait until his eyes opened. He weighed 34g tonight, so I was ecstatic - that's 4g since yesterday and 4g since the day before. I've seen my kittens only put 5g on in one day (not very often, but it has happened), so for a little thing this size, I'm well chuffed with that!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'll get some at the weekend - I thought I'd wait until his eyes opened. He weighed 34g tonight, so I was ecstatic - that's 4g since yesterday and 4g since the day before. I've seen my kittens only put 5g on in one day (not very often, but it has happened), so for a little thing this size, I'm well chuffed with that!


 
So glad he is still thriving, I suppose I will have to wait till the weekend then:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/304018-kiwis-short-life.html


----------



## feorag

I suppose you will Shell! Anyway I've got work tomorrow so no time at all to play photographer! :lol2:

I saw that thread, but to be honest I'm keeping out of it!


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to bed now to cuddle my little(NOT) Dennis, Purdy,Elmo and Bailey:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I suppose you will Shell! Anyway I've got work tomorrow so no time at all to play photographer! :lol2:
> 
> I saw that thread, but to be honest I'm keeping out of it!


Eek what have I missed?

What was the kitten by the way, breed wise. I thought palomine bred La perms, but that didn't look like a La perm did it? :? To be honest I don't know anything about the breed but it looked sort of like a fuzzy sphynx...Was it a devon rex..i'm grasping a tstraw here.

Libby loo's first birthday on Sunday, any ideas for tasty healthy treats I can give her?


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Well Mr Stoaty and I (whose now has both eyes almost open) are off to work today. I've to take Monty in too, because we have a young lad doing wildlife training this week and Kim wants him to learn how to handle a snake, but Zeus is sloughing, so I'm taking Monty in for him. He's also gong to have a go at feeding Mr Stoaty so he's a lucky lad this week, cos it's not often we get something as small as this.

Katie, there were La Perms and I've pm'd you! 

And by the way, saw you in the knitting thread! If you want a go at knitting and get stuck and don't want to ask anyone you can always pm or e-mail me and I'll explain it and if it's complicated I can show you by jpeg or mpeg how to actually do it.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> maybe,
> the vet said it woudl most likely come back were it was as we had to stop the steriods..
> but its in a different place..


Oh no hun. 



feorag said:


> :lol2: She lives in Noah's Ark, Shell - that's why it's going to rain torrential rain!! :lol2:
> 
> Well Mr Stoaty enjoyed his day at Roz's and Eve and Daniel enjoyed watching him being fed - she rushed into school to tell her teachers all about it! :lol:
> 
> And I'll swear that his right eye is beginning to open! :2thumb:


I was looking for Mr S's thread last night and couldn't find it.




Shell195 said:


> Dennis got stuck up the apple tree today:lol2: Steve had to get the ladders to get him down,he wasnt that high but I was frightened he would get caught by his jumper poor little boy he was shouting for his mummy:flrt:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:



feorag said:


> I suppose you will Shell! Anyway I've got work tomorrow so no time at all to play photographer! :lol2:
> 
> I saw that thread, but to be honest I'm keeping out of it!


I haven't seen that thread.....

I'm off work today so am really going to try and get my arse into gear with the viv, and do some housework, and have got the doctor at ten thirty to have a look at my knee as its painful when i touch or knock it.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, its dark wet and miserable today. I had a rubbish nights sleep as Dennis was sucking my neck and kneading me but his claws need clipping so it actually hurt......I will do that later

Hope you all have a great day Im off to do some washing and Housework:gasp:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, its dark wet and miserable today. I had a rubbish nights sleep as Dennis was sucking my neck and kneading me but his claws need clipping so it actually hurt......I will do that later
> 
> Hope you all have a great day Im off to do some washing and Housework:gasp:


Have you actually done any yet? I haven't......have been searching for the ceramic light fitting for the viv and can't bloody find it.....doc says my knee is inflamed.........and it's chucking it down here. :censor:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Well Mr Stoaty and I (whose now has both eyes almost open) are off to work today. I've to take Monty in too, because we have a young lad doing wildlife training this week and Kim wants him to learn how to handle a snake, but Zeus is sloughing, so I'm taking Monty in for him. He's also gong to have a go at feeding Mr Stoaty so he's a lucky lad this week, cos it's not often we get something as small as this.
> 
> Katie, there were La Perms and I've pm'd you!
> 
> And by the way, saw you in the knitting thread! If you want a go at knitting and get stuck and don't want to ask anyone you can always pm or e-mail me and I'll explain it and if it's complicated I can show you by jpeg or mpeg how to actually do it.



Ah knitting..yes I nearly gave up before I had even started. I couldn't learn how to cast on, watched about 6 video tutorials all using different methods, tried step by step picture guides, and felt thoroughly blooming stupid.. However.. I have now got the hang of that at least. So i'm currently casting on 35 stitches so I can attempt...emphasis on that last word....ATTEMPT to make a scarf. So no doubt you'll be getting harassed when I'm pulling chunks of hair out in a little while!

Glad to hear Mr Stoaty has almost opened his eyes, and his weight gain sounds very encouraging. I think we need updated pictures please :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Well Ive been busy, finished housework inc changing our bed, done shopping and cooked Mousaka for tea. The rains stopped now and I still need to clip Dennis`s claws. I answered the door before to some firemen enquiring if we had Smoke detectors and I had Dennis on my shoulder. They asked if I had Dr Evil inside as they had his Mini me :lol2:

Took a sad call from the sanctuary a lady lost a Siamese cat for 2 weeks and advertised everywhere she eventually got a call to say she was locked in their shed. She rushed her to the vet as she looked ill. Even with a drip and an incubator she still died:devil:
One of the ladies other cats has now gone missing and she is distraught. I tried to get her to enclose her garden like mine and Eileens and she said she will look into it.


----------



## Shell195

Jen did you eventually find the light fitting for the Viv? or is it in such a safe place you dont know where you put it(I do that a lot:blush
How have you hurt your Knee ?? Sounds painful, I suffer with bad knees it seems to run in our family


Katie I used to knit when I was younger and even knitted a huge long Jacket in Snowball wool, a few jumpers as well, I loved it but now dont have the time or patience to do it and most patterns confuse me. My mum used to help as shes a great knitter but now we live further away she cant so I dont:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> *EMMA *did you eventually find the light fitting for the Viv? or is it in such a safe place you dont know where you put it(I do that a lot:blush
> How have you hurt your Knee ?? Sounds painful, I suffer with bad knees it seems to run in our family
> 
> 
> Katie I used to knit when I was younger and even knitted a huge long Jacket in Snowball wool, a few jumpers as well, I loved it but now dont have the time or patience to do it and most patterns confuse me. My mum used to help as shes a great knitter but now we live further away she cant so I dont:lol2:


I changed the name for you :lol2: Yes after a few hours of looking I found it in my big toolbox........:bash: myself! I'm not sure what I did to my knee, I'm falling apart lately :gasp:

If its any consolation Katie, I can't knit either : victory:


----------



## feorag

Katie, I've replied to your post on the knitting thread!

Emma, have you found the light fitting yet??

Shell, I felt quite sick when I read your post about the Siamese Cat - that's always my worry when people say they've lost their cat and I worry even more in the summer when people go away on holiday!

Well rain stopped play with a vengeance today. We had a visit from a toddler group and it started raining about 10 minutes after they arrived! They had their talks and then came into the tearoom for their lunch at 11:30 cos they were all so cold! So the noise was deafening for about an hour or more!!

Well I'll not be on here much tonight cos we're off to an old friend's Ruby Wedding Anniversary tonight! 

It's in the village where the squirrels went, so I might do some canvassing to see if I can find someone 'stoat oriented' who will take Mr Stoaty on for a soft release. If the woman who had the squirrels is there, I'm going to speak to her, cos the pen's there and everything for him, so it would be so easy to take him there and it would only involve a few weeks of care before opening the door to see if he wants to go. Barry thinks they may not be so keen to encourage such a predator into their garden in case he goes for any red squirrels, but I know they have rats out there, so they might think he could be useful???

I'll get some photos of him tomorrow - both eyes just about fully open now and such a little fat belly he's got and I think he's dreaming :lol2: He's just let out 2 very loud squeaks and I panicked and thought something was wrong, rushed over to the box and he's flat our asleep!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Katie, I've replied to your post on the knitting thread!
> 
> Emma, have you found the light fitting yet??
> 
> Shell, I felt quite sick when I read your post about the Siamese Cat - that's always my worry when people say they've lost their cat and I worry even more in the summer when people go away on holiday!
> 
> Well rain stopped play with a vengeance today. We had a visit from a toddler group and it started raining about 10 minutes after they arrived! They had their talks and then came into the tearoom for their lunch at 11:30 cos they were all so cold! So the noise was deafening for about an hour or more!!
> 
> Well I'll not be on here much tonight cos we're off to an old friend's Ruby Wedding Anniversary tonight!
> 
> It's in the village where the squirrels went, so I might do some canvassing to see if I can find someone 'stoat oriented' who will take Mr Stoaty on for a soft release. If the woman who had the squirrels is there, I'm going to speak to her, cos the pen's there and everything for him, so it would be so easy to take him there and it would only involve a few weeks of care before opening the door to see if he wants to go. Barry thinks they may not be so keen to encourage such a predator into their garden in case he goes for any red squirrels, but I know they have rats out there, so they might think he could be useful???
> 
> I'll get some photos of him tomorrow - both eyes just about fully open now and such a little fat belly he's got and I think he's dreaming :lol2: He's just let out 2 very loud squeaks and I panicked and thought something was wrong, rushed over to the box and he's flat our asleep!!


Yes I did :2thumb: Have a lovely evening hun and good luck with the canvassing, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## feorag

Forgot to ask you Shell - did you see that thread that Katie was on about??


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Emma Im losing it with the worry of Ginas kittens and the sanctuary phone:whistling2thats my excuse and Im sticking to it:lol2

Eileen it sounds good for Mr Stoatie, he wouldnt be able to catch the squirrels would he? Good luck anyway and have a nice evening.
Yes Ive seen the thread she mentioned but havent commented have you told Katie about the other mothers affliction


----------



## feorag

Well, red squirrels particular are arboreal species and only come down onto the ground to bury some food in autumn or in spring when they are likely to need to dig up bulbs to eat when 'tree' food is scarce, so I wouldn't have thought he'd be a big threat to them.

They back onto a steep river bank and to be quite honest, I wouldn't have thought he'd hang around there once he'd learned how to hunt for himself,but we'll see.

Yes I pm'd Katie and told her my reasoning behind keeping off that thread. I'm really not comfortable about the whole thing, so I'm keeping my mouth firmly shut this time!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Bean's quite quiet today, do you think it might be because she had her jabs on Monday?


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Bean's quite quiet today, do you think it might be because she had her jabs on Monday?


 
It seems a bit long to be a vaccine reaction as its usually within the first 24/48 hours. Maybe just keep an eye on her in case shes incubating something. Poor Bean she looks so sweet. Give her an extra cuddle off me:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> It seems a bit long to be a vaccine reaction as its usually within the first 24/48 hours. Maybe just keep an eye on her in case shes incubating something. Poor Bean she looks so sweet. Give her an extra cuddle off me:flrt:


That's what I thought, I will keep my eyes peeled, and give her a cuddle for you :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

going on from what i said the other day, scooby has another new different ulcer come back, now shell you said it could be his immune system?
why woudl he keep getting htem and what can you do long term, especially when apparently steriods arent great for them, and he was allergic to the dose he had last time and nearly died..


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> going on from what i said the other day, scooby has another new different ulcer come back, now shell you said it could be his immune system?
> why woudl he keep getting htem and what can you do long term, especially when apparently steriods arent great for them, and he was allergic to the dose he had last time and nearly died..


 

I have never known a cat be allergic to steroids so I cant really help you on this one. Maybe discuss different treatment with your vet. I will have a google for you and see if I can find any information that may help


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I have never known a cat be allergic to steroids so I cant really help you on this one. Maybe discuss different treatment with your vet. I will have a google for you and see if I can find any information that may help


thank you. yea, well i guess he wasnt allergic, but it caused an imflammed gut?
basically if he ate or drunk, he would instantly perjectile vomit.. it got worse over a couple of days, he was very depsressed and hid upstairs and wouldnt move 
thats when it got so bad, that at 2 in the morning on easter sunday, the vet thought he wouldnt make it, twas scary, and expensive!! lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> thank you. yea, well i guess he wasnt allergic, but it caused an imflammed gut?
> basically if he ate or drunk, he would instantly perjectile vomit.. it got worse over a couple of days, he was very depsressed and hid upstairs and wouldnt move
> thats when it got so bad, that at 2 in the morning on easter sunday, the vet thought he wouldnt make it, twas scary, and expensive!! lol[/quo
> 
> 
> Heres something I found on Feline Advisory Bureau(FAB) website
> 
> *Eosinophilic granuloma - Rodent Ulcers*
> This is a chronic ulcerative area occurring on the lips, usually where the skin joins the lining membrane of the mouth. The affected part is relatively localised but the area gradually becomes larger. It is usually found in the region between the mid-line cleft of the lip (philtrum) and the canine tooth on the upper lip. The problem may occur on one side or both and occasionally may be seen elsewhere. The edges of the ulcer are hard and raised and the broken skin irregular. The base of the ulcer is salmon-pink. In most cases the problem is a cosmetic one rather than presenting any real disability for the cat, but sometimes very deep ulcers may cause pain and reluctance or inability to eat, and the animal may be unable to groom itself. A number of causes have been suggested for this problem, including continual irritation by the rough tongue, infection or food allergy; there is little to support these propositions.
> *A wide variation of treatments have been applied in cases of eosinophilic granuloma, reflecting the lack of any one uniformly successful treatment, and the unsatisfactory outcome of treatment in many patients. It would seem that the most successful approach is a four to six week course of the steroid prednisolone. This may resolve the lesion, but, if not, it may be followed by cryosurgery - a double cycle of controlled freezing and thawing. Although this inevitably leads to some scarring, recurrence seems less frequent than with other methods of treatment. In some cases Ovarid has also been used successfully. Whatever treatment is used, recurrence is common and the treatment may have to be repeated.*
> 
> *This is a hormone tablet, maybe worth mentioning to your vet*​


----------



## freekygeeky

a ha thank you very much shell 
i will go to my vets week, along with ginger, and see what they suggest


----------



## feorag

Emma, sorry to hear about Bean - I hope he's back to normal tomorrow.

Gina, again sorry to hear about Scooby! Is the new ulcer on the other side of the lip, or near where it was originally?? Not that I know what to tell you when you answer :lol2: - just curious in case his canine teeth are irritating it.

If you do end up getting ovarid for it, you might find you have to restrict his food, cos it can make them eat for England and put weight on!


----------



## Shell195

Eieen I just noticed the time you visited here:lol2: I was tucked up in bed by then. Hope you had a nice night. How is Mr Stoatie this morning and did you manage to find someone to do a soft release?


----------



## Johelian

Hey all,

You may or may not remember my wee kitten, who was sold to me as 8 weeks old but was believed to be younger? He is doing really well; he is piling on the weight (was just under 500g when I got him - tipped the scales yesterday at 820g!) I have a couple of new pics as well... ; 



















Thank you to the people that gave me advice on him, particularly Eileen!


----------



## Shell195

Wow hun he looks fab.:flrt: Loving the pics he looks like he has a lot to say for himself too:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Johelian said:


> Hey all,
> 
> You may or may not remember my wee kitten, who was sold to me as 8 weeks old but was believed to be younger? He is doing really well; he is piling on the weight (was just under 500g when I got him - tipped the scales yesterday at 820g!) I have a couple of new pics as well... ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to the people that gave me advice on him, particularly Eileen!


HA! he is so cute! Looks like he is full of life and doing really well, he's lucky that he came across you hun!

Bean is super perky this morning so maybe she was just having an off day, or tired? I found several little piddles in corners yesterday that had been well disgiused by the colour of the new lino :gasp: have found a solution with the cat tree, just pile lots of stuff on the base and she's got no room to use it as a toilet :2thumb: sometimes I just have these flashes of inspiration. Not leaving loads of water helps too, and taking her out into the garden is a winner........she is doing well considering her out doors life before coming to us. 

Well I picked up the glass for the viv this morning and set it all up and the bloody ceramic bulb doesn't work :censor: for now I have put an ordinary one in just to make sure it's not my wiring or the light fitting. So it looks like we will have to go to a reptile shop and get a bulb. I have an empty viv now...........:whistling2:

Eileen you dirty stop out, get your camera busy with Mr S, we need pics ASAP!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> HA! he is so cute! Looks like he is full of life and doing really well, he's lucky that he came across you hun!
> 
> Bean is super perky this morning so maybe she was just having an off day, or tired? I found several little piddles in corners yesterday that had been well disgiused by the colour of the new lino :gasp: have found a solution with the cat tree, just pile lots of stuff on the base and she's got no room to use it as a toilet :2thumb: sometimes I just have these flashes of inspiration. Not leaving loads of water helps too, and taking her out into the garden is a winner........she is doing well considering her out doors life before coming to us.
> 
> Well I picked up the glass for the viv this morning and set it all up and the bloody ceramic bulb doesn't work :censor: for now I have put an ordinary one in just to make sure it's not my wiring or the light fitting. So it looks like we will have to go to a reptile shop and get a bulb. *I have an empty viv* *now*...........:whistling2:
> 
> Eileen you dirty stop out, get your camera busy with Mr S, we need pics ASAP!!! :mf_dribble:


Sooooooooooo what is going in the viv then ? :whistling2:
I agree Eileen needs to do pics NOW:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> *Sooooooooooo what is going in the viv then ? :whistling2:*
> I agree Eileen needs to do pics NOW:lol2:


I'm DEFO NOT getting another pet :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I'm DEFO NOT getting another pet :lol2:[/quote
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, me or you?:lol2:
> 
> Im so glad Bean is feeling well again must have just been an off day


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> butterfingersbimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm DEFO NOT getting another pet :lol2:[/quote
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, me or you?:lol2:
> 
> Im so glad Bean is feeling well again must have just been an off day
> 
> 
> 
> Myself :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

Aw! Johelian, he's coming on a treat and he's gorgeous!! :flrt: Fabulous photographs and thanks for the thanks, but totally unnecessary, just glad to help.

Emma, I'm so pleased that Bean has picked up ! :2thumb: And the scratch pole sabotage sounds perfect!

I know I was a dirty stop out last night, although we were home to feed Mr Stoaty at just after 12. It was an enjoyable night, Grace & Bill I've known for over 40 years. There was about 60 people there, but apart from my friend and her family only 3 people that I knew really well, cos we were all in the Young Farmers Club together way back in the 60s, together with Grace and Bill - 1 guy I hadn't seen for 40 years the other couple probably about 15 or 20 at a dinner party at Grace's! And a few that I knew to say hello to. 

We arrived late (no change there, but I wanted to feed Mr Stoaty as late as possible) and there was only 1 chair on the table with the friends I really knew well, So while I was working out getting a chair to stick on the end of the table, Grace's sister asked Bills' sister if we could sit on spare chairs at their table, which I didn't want to do, cos she's a bit of a miserable wife, but we were compromised and so we sat there. 

When we went to the buffet to get a dessert - set out in another room, Barry must have put his napkin near to the tea lights on the table and set it on fire! When we came back to the table the white tablecloth had yellow patches on it and there were bits of black ash all over the table. :lol2: Kathryn's family didn't seem to find it as amusing as we did, so we ate our dessert and then when they started clearing the tables for dancing, we bid a hasty retreat up to sit with my old friends.

So I arrived, and no sooner had Barry put his glass of coke on the table than I knocked it over, so coke all over that white tablecloth, to everyone's amusement, cos they knew what I used to be like and it confirmed that I hadn't changed. :lol2: So I think we both made a great impression!!!

We've been out this morning buying a new fridge and freezer - the fridge in the kitchen is freezing stuff at the bottom, so we're gonna move the little fridge from the utility into the kitchen and buy a new taller larder fridge for the utility. Then we decided we might as well buy a new freezer cos the old one's seal has perished so it frosts up badly and the bottom is rusted courtesy of cat pee!! :roll: So we are few hundred quid lighter now!!

Just filmed a little bit of Mr Stoaty and will upload it after I've had some lunch myself! He weighed 40g last night!


----------



## Shell195

It sounds like Carry on Eileen:lol2: I actually sat here and giggled. You remind me of the neighbour who lives next door to Hyacinth Bucket:lol2:

Mr Stoaty sounds a right greedy pig, will look forward to seeing his video>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>goes off still giggling


----------



## feorag

Grace had put a little questionnaire on the tables with questions about Bill, herself and them both for people to fill in. One of the questions was "who is Fanta" - that's me! That was my nickname in our crowd because of my daft behaviour and propensity for making a fool of myself. 

Her mother's lodger gave me it one day when we were all at Grace's mother's house and decided to make some chips. I suggested we did it the way my mother made her chips (which I loved) because there was so many of us - which was to par-boil the chips first until they were just getting soft, then plunge them into red hot fat and they come out dead crispy and soft inside. The only problem was that I overboiled them and when we put the first batch into the chip pan, they just crisped away into crumbs! Oops! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Grace had put a little questionnaire on the tables with questions about Bill, herself and them both for people to fill in. One of the questions was "who is Fanta" - that's me! That was my nickname in our crowd because of my daft behaviour and propensity for making a fool of myself.
> 
> Her mother's lodger gave me it one day when we were all at Grace's mother's house and decided to make some chips. I suggested we did it the way my mother made her chips (which I loved) because there was so many of us - which was to par-boil the chips first until they were just getting soft, then plunge them into red hot fat and they come out dead crispy and soft inside. The only problem was that I overboiled them and when we put the first batch into the chip pan, they just crisped away into crumbs! Oops! :lol2:


And there was me thinking you were a domestic Goddess:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Someone just emailed me this :whistling2:













Read to the end, .............it's just beautiful !




























































FOR SALE :


One F*****king Useless Cat


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> And there was me thinking you were a domestic Goddess:lol2:


:lol2: Not before I got married I certainly wasn't!!

Not even now, cos I told you that because I don't hoover twice a day I'm a godless person, so no way can I be a domestic goddess!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Not before I got married I certainly wasn't!!
> 
> Not even now, cos I told you that because I don't hoover twice a day I'm a godless person, so no way can I be a domestic goddess!


 
:gasp: Do people actually hoover up twice a day :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Do people actually hoover up twice a day :blush:


lmao
our house doesnt even get a hover once a week!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Someone just emailed me this :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read to the end, .............it's just beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE :
> 
> 
> One F*****king Useless Cat


:lol2::lol2::lol2: Excellent!

Glad you had an interesting evening Eileen, and also glad that Mr Stoat is doing you proud too! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Do people actually hoover up twice a day :blush:


I've told you - go and look at the hoovering thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/301309-why-do-parents.html

Shell - I can't get no pictures on your post !

Busy loading up new stoaty vids. You'll love the second one, but they take forever to upload!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Fantastic Stoat vids Eileen! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/305717-help-please-maine-*****.html

Can anybody help..not quite sure what it is they need mind :?


----------



## feorag

Yes, she's pm'd me. I can help her with the queen side of things, but I've never kept my own stud.

I've offered to ask my friend Emma in Gloucester who has always kept studs to see if she'll help her out, cos she did also breed ***** for a couple of litters and I'm waiting to hear.


----------



## feorag

Forgot to mention, outside in the garden is the old rat pen that we kept the squirrels in. Inside is the nesting box that Barry built for them which we thought would be idea for Mr Stoaty. It has a hinged lid so it can be easily cleaned out, a hole near the top for climbing in and a little shelter over the top of the hole so that the rain can't get in the hole.

Well it's all been there since the Squirrels left a year past December. I thought he'd cleaned the box out, he thought I had, but neither of us had as it turns out. So yesterday morning he went into the pen and took the box out and blow me, but there was a bees nest in it!!

We put it outside the garden cos of the cats and opened the lid when it started to rain to get them to realise it wasn't such a des res after all and send them on their way to find a new home. They've all gone, but they keep coming back to the rat pen looking for their home - bless!

So we've had to put the box in the garage until they give up and Mr Stoaty is old enough to go outside to get conditioned to the colder weather!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen even the bees love you:flrt:
Sounds ideal for Mr Stoatie:2thumb:

Someone just emaliled me this(the other one I dont know what happened to the pics, Emma saw them then they vanished lol)

*Don't know if this is just a sick coincidence but....*

2007 - Chinese year of the Chicken - Bird Flu Pandemic devastates parts of Asia

2008 - Chinese year of the Horse - Equine Influenza decimates Australian racing

2009 - Chinese year of the Pig - Swine Flu Pandemic kills hundreds of pigs around the globe.

Has any one else noticed this? 

It gets worse........ 

next year...... 


2010 - Chinese year of the Cock - what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## feorag

Do you know what it is Shell, I thought, hmmmm maybe I can now say I bred bees too! :lol2:

I even had to chase one out of the kitchen, so I am hoping that they give up and go and investigate pastures new, otherwise when the family come a-visiting Mollie and Ellie (and their mother who they learned it from!) will spend all day screaming every time they see one!


----------



## Shell195

I see shes back up for sale up again


----------



## Esarosa

Probably not subtle enough but figured it needed answering. 

It was Libby's first birthday today, and she's being weaned onto her adult food, has been for nearly two weeks actually, but she's all grown up now :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well done Katie - good question, cos of course we all know the answer!

I resisted the urge to suggest that £75 was overcharging, cos I'm now of the opinion "someone please buy that kitten and get it away from that tosspot", so I don't want to put anyone off!

Interesting that he's not suggesting on this forum that the boy kitten that is purportedly living upstairs now can go with her? :bash: :bash: :bash:

I'm so frustrated by the man I want to kill him!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

well its good news on the kitten front
but my own cats?

Well today i came downstairs to find a nice pile of sick, including wrappers and agagin plastic bags... so i wasnt happy, not only that there was a worm!
Now we havent had worms here as they all have front line, so im a little baffled..

anyway, im guessing it is one, but can i have a definate yes to it please?


----------



## feorag

Definitely looks like a roundworm to me - sorry!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Definitely looks like a roundworm to me - sorry!


ffs, one thing then another eh?
panecure is what we use..
but i guess not well enough!
in all my life thats hmm 21 years, we have never had worms!!! pffft TOM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Aw I love how poor Tom gets the blame :lol2:

It's such a lot of money for something if it doesn't come with the basics of care though. If i had the money I would have gone to get her, but need to keep what money we have for our animals at the moment. Still no blooming work and it isn't through lack of trying. Getting to the end of my rapidly fraying rope with it all to be quite honest.


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Aw I love how poor Tom gets the blame :lol2:
> 
> It's such a lot of money for something if it doesn't come with the basics of care though. If i had the money I would have gone to get her, but need to keep what money we have for our animals at the moment. Still no blooming work and it isn't through lack of trying. Getting to the end of my rapidly fraying rope with it all to be quite honest.



ftt its his fault!!
he decideds to eat manky worm ridden birds..
pfft


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> It's such a lot of money for something if it doesn't come with the basics of care though. If i had the money I would have gone to get her, but need to keep what money we have for our animals at the moment. Still no blooming work and it isn't through lack of trying. Getting to the end of my rapidly fraying rope with it all to be quite honest.


I know and there's no way that I could bring it into my house, my cats have anti-social habits and a kitten coming in will make things much worse.

So sorry to hear about the work situation. I was thinking the other day that you hadn't mentioned anything lately, but sadly assumed that in this case, no news was bad news, cos if you'd got a job you would have been cock-a-hoop and told us! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Yuk roundworm. Have you tried using Milbemax or Drontal Cat wormers as you dont need to be so precise with their weights


That poor kitten on another forum it says that the Tomcat and kitten could go together, he got shouted at on that one too
If I had £75 and it wasnt so far away I would bring her home and have her tested,vaccinated etc then rehome her through our Sanctuary


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Yuk roundworm. Have you tried using Milbemax or Drontal Cat wormers as you dont need to be so precise with their weights


well i gotdad to get me frontline ive given that to them for now
thing is i dont see them poo they do itoutside so i feel mean poor tom


----------



## pigglywiggly

freekygeeky said:


> well its good news on the kitten front
> but my own cats?
> 
> Well today i came downstairs to find a nice pile of sick, including wrappers and agagin plastic bags... so i wasnt happy, not only that there was a worm!
> Now we havent had worms here as they all have front line, so im a little baffled..
> 
> anyway, im guessing it is one, but can i have a definate yes to it please?


mmmmmm nice juicy roundworm!

frontline kills fleas and lice n`stuff it wont kill worms, for that you need stronghold ( from vet ) or panancur granules for 3 days Panacur Dog/Cat Granules 1.8g Single Sachets from Vet-Medic


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Gina, I just was eating my toast when I saw that pic!!!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

OK Gina, I'm truly scared to ask this question, but how are things this morning?

I'm pretty sure the 2 bigger kittens will be fine now, but really worried about little violet.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OK Gina, I'm truly scared to ask this question, but how are things this morning?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 2 bigger kittens will be fine now, but really worried about little violet.


 


I asked this on the other thread.......................................................


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/306848-r-i-p-violet.html


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Gina I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/307179-r-i-p-daisy.html


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe this Gina I am so upset for you. She sounded fine this morning, all I can say is you did the right thing for her. Is this because of the Mums mastitis?

RIP Daisy


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I cant believe this Gina I am so upset for you. She sounded fine this morning, all I can say is you did the right thing for her. Is this because of the Mums mastitis?
> 
> RIP Daisy




she was brilliant this morning
yup, infected milk.
she when i left the vet said she was going in to toxic shock too 
i know it was the right thing, but it isnt bloody hard, i even hugged my dad i havent done that since i was about 5!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh Gina I don't know what to say, how sad. I'm so so sorry, what a terrible experience for you and your family.


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou everyone who has helped and supported me through this


----------



## feorag

Like I've just said on your other thread, what a horrible experience for you at only your second go at fostering! Poor you!


----------



## Amalthea

Got Louis cuddled up to my leg snoring away...

Bindi's personality seems to be changing... Apparently, handreared kittens tend to be very funny about touch and changes, which she was, but lately she has been so loving (still on her terms) and very vocal. She comes to bed to snuggle every night (and brings her cuddly toys with her) and rubs herself all over. It's almost like she's growing out of her emo teenage years.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Like I've just said on your other thread, what a horrible experience for you at only your second go at fostering! Poor you!


 thank you everyone

twas so horrible to make the descion myself but i know it was the right one, it wasthe saying good bye and handing her over that killed me.. coulndt stop crying! and then had to sit in thewaiting room, for her body. not nice.
tommorrow im out to buy a daisy plant and a vioet plant if i can to put in a pot for them, on their grave


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Got Louis cuddled up to my leg snoring away...
> 
> Bindi's personality seems to be changing... Apparently, handreared kittens tend to be very funny about touch and changes, which she was, but lately she has been so loving (still on her terms) and very vocal. She comes to bed to snuggle every night (and brings her cuddly toys with her) and rubs herself all over. It's almost like she's growing out of her emo teenage years.


That's interesting! Maybe she is growing up! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I really hope so!! I don't like how scared she can get over anything different... If anybody comes round to the house, she hides... The only people who ever see her is me and Gary. And I thought it was so strange since she went everywhere with us when she was tiny. I want her to feel secure in her own home regardless of who's here, but that may be asking too much of her. I do love the fact that she's actually seeking out companionship from us, though!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I really hope so!! I don't like how scared she can get over anything different... If anybody comes round to the house, she hides... The only people who ever see her is me and Gary. And I thought it was so strange since she went everywhere with us when she was tiny. I want her to feel secure in her own home regardless of who's here, but that may be asking too much of her. I do love the fact that she's actually seeking out companionship from us, though!!


 
Poor little girl, she probably missed out on learning from her Mum about the scary things in life. Im sure with time that she will become more confident................................We must be due another photo shoot:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Our Aby was like that and we didn't take him from his home until he was 4 months! He was fabulous with us, but as soon as the doorbell rang and the dog barked he was off! When our visitors were leaving if we looked up he'd be on the upstairs landing peering through the spindles watching them leave and as soon as the door was closed he'd be downstairs again.

Then when he was about 6 year old he had a mid-life crisis and suddenly realised what he was missing out on with all these people visiting us and suddenly loved seeing people - that was when we changed his name to Velcro!! Or "the Slitherer" cos he slithered onto people's knees without them even knowing he was there! :lol2:

I've just posted this, go and and have a look http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...r-underestimate-mothers-love.html#post3955898


----------



## Amalthea

Will try to get some more pics of her in the next couple days 

She does the peering around the corner thing, too, Eileen!! If there is somebody here, if you look upstairs, you can see her just peaking around the corner of the landing *lol* But she doesn't disappear completely anymore, which must be a step in the right direction. For the longest time, she'd just disappear, but we've found all her super secret hiding places now, so she just peeks


----------



## feorag

It's quite strange, but we've found with all our cats, that when they reach 6-ish or thereabouts they mellow greatly. Even the ones that are soft and cuddly when they are young, become worse! And the ones that are affectionate, but often too busy to sit on a lap, become lap cats.


----------



## Shell195

Not long to wait then:lol2: Ive found that by the time my cats reach 6+ they become Clingons, even my ferals


----------



## feorag

Same as us then, Klingon, Velcro, Slitherer - they all turn into one of these when they reach "middle age" - we call it the "mid-life crisis"! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jasper(who had the bad eye) was never a cuddley cat but now hes about 10 he wont leave me alone. The minute I sit down hes rammed between me and the laptop, he would really like to be in my face 24/7 :lol2: 2 of my 2 of my 3 ferals are now about 12 years old and the male Inky rolls round on your knee and kneads the dogs but you still cant approach him on top of the Vivs or he has a little panic and is off like a shot with his ears flat on his head. Silly cat


----------



## feorag

Aw, how cute. Our Merlin was always affectionate and talkative, but a very busy cat! He always had things to do, places to go, people to see! :lol: He never had time to sit on our knees but much preferred to sit beside us - he always 'touched' us when he was beside us, but very rarely ever sat _on_ us. When he got to that age, he climbed on my knee on the sofa and started to kneed my chest! Barry looked at me and he was like







"Is that Merlin" and I was the same! :lol2:

After that day there was no stopping him.

I'm sitting here with Mr Stoaty (or Mr Cutesy) on my knee while I type cos he needs to play and he's only got me - poor critter!!

I put him on the floor cos he wouldn't sit still so he could go and explore, but it was all too much for him and he started whistling and squealing "I'm lost, help" so I had to rescue him :roll:

He's now getting very thorough about cleaning himself and has been washing for at least the last 30 seconds!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, how cute. Our Merlin was always affectionate and talkative, but a very busy cat! He always had things to do, places to go, people to see! :lol: He never had time to sit on our knees but much preferred to sit beside us - he always 'touched' us when he was beside us, but very rarely ever sat _on_ us. When he got to that age, he climbed on my knee on the sofa and started to kneed my chest! Barry looked at me and he was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Is that Merlin" and I was the same! :lol2:
> 
> After that day there was no stopping him.
> 
> I'm sitting here with Mr Stoaty (or Mr Cutesy) on my knee while I type cos he needs to play and he's only got me - poor critter!!
> 
> I put him on the floor cos he wouldn't sit still so he could go and explore, but it was all too much for him and* he started whistling and squealing "I'm lost, help" so I had to rescue him* :roll:
> 
> He's now getting very thorough about cleaning himself and has been washing for at least the last 30 seconds!


 
:gasp: Poor baby, and what a nasty mummy:whip: :lol2::lol2:


I bet he gets cuter every minute, I think you will find the parting of this little boy very upsetting I know I would.:flrt::flrt::flrt:
Did you find anywhere for a soft release??


----------



## feorag

Not yet I haven't! I'm not in any hurry, cos if he's not ready to move on by my holidays I'm sure Ann whose having the rats will be more than happy to take him. She did think about taking both of them when they first came into the Sanctuary, but she was worried about her lack of experience, so was happier for me to take them.

Then I can be sure that he's ready to go into a pen when he's a good size.

They may be independent of their mothers when they are 12 weeks old, but that mother will have taught them what they need to survive and I can't do that - although as I lay in bed trying to get to sleep last night my thoughts did turn to taking him out in the garden, tying a bit of string on a defrosted mouse and getting him to chase it and catch it when he's older! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Not yet I haven't! I'm not in any hurry, cos if he's not ready to move on by my holidays I'm sure Ann whose having the rats will be more than happy to take him. She did think about taking both of them when they first came into the Sanctuary, but she was worried about her lack of experience, so was happier for me to take them.
> 
> Then I can be sure that he's ready to go into a pen when he's a good size.
> 
> They may be independent of their mothers when they are 12 weeks old, but that mother will have taught them what they need to survive and I can't do that - although as I lay in bed trying to get to sleep last night my thoughts did turn to *taking him out in the garden, tying a bit of string on a defrosted mouse and getting him to chase it and catch it when he's older! *:whistling2:


 

:lol2: Bet it will amuse the neigbours seeing you running round the garden with a dead mouse on a piece of string followed by a furry caterpillar :whistling2:

Would your wildlife rescue not keep him as an exhibit if he becomes too imprinted??


----------



## Shell195

God it seems to be one thing after another, my African Pygmy Hedgehog Evie became unbalanced and very thirsty late on Sunday night so first thing on Monday I took her to see our Vet. By this time her 2 right side legs wouldnt work. They have kept her in and have had her on fluids and Antibiotics since then but she isnt improving. Im just waiting for the vet to ring me as I have said that if there was no improvement today I would rather PTS. They say it could be Renal Failure so need confirmation of that. Poor little Evie she is such a sweetie


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Shell...  It's one thing after another, huh?? 

Bindi has actually been sitting on laps and such the past couple of weeks.


----------



## freekygeeky

oh no shell 


Tom is off to the vets tonight, 
well 3:50
i asked to NOT see the sh*t new vet, felt a little rude doign so but i dont care 
Since he was sick the other night and we foud the worm, we gave him the panacure, and since then he has been sulking and definatly not himself.
He has also been sick everyday/night since.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Tom...


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Poor Tom...


i now feel mean at shouting at him on here 
its amazing simba has an amazing puuuuuurRRRRRRRRR!!!!
and he smells amazing!


----------



## Shell195

Poor Tom,fingers crossed hes ok

Dont young kittens smell delicious:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> God it seems to be one thing after another, my African Pygmy Hedgehog Evie became unbalanced and very thirsty late on Sunday night so first thing on Monday I took her to see our Vet. By this time her 2 right side legs wouldnt work. They have kept her in and have had her on fluids and Antibiotics since then but she isnt improving. Im just waiting for the vet to ring me as I have said that if there was no improvement today I would rather PTS. They say it could be Renal Failure so need confirmation of that. Poor little Evie she is such a sweetie


Oh no hun, poor Evie, I hope she has recovered.



freekygeeky said:


> oh no shell
> 
> 
> Tom is off to the vets tonight,
> well 3:50
> i asked to NOT see the sh*t new vet, felt a little rude doign so but i dont care
> Since he was sick the other night and we foud the worm, we gave him the panacure, and since then he has been sulking and definatly not himself.
> He has also been sick everyday/night since.


Bloody hell if it's not one.....Poor Tom, I think you did the right thing asking for a different vet as I would have wanted to slap the bloody idiot!!!! 

Keep us posted girls!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Poor Tom,fingers crossed hes ok
> 
> Dont young kittens smell delicious:flrt:


yummy!



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Bloody hell if it's not one.....Poor Tom, I think you did the right thing asking for a different vet as I would have wanted to slap the bloody idiot!!!!
> 
> Keep us posted girls!


well just got back, £40 later and i have a stropppy cat!
he had his temp tested (fine) his weight (3.4kg!) etc etc
had 2 injections, and some liquid parafin!

so..
the vet thinks, its eitherrrrrrrrrrrrr
a worm has accidently got its self in to his bile somthing or other..basically somwhere where it sahouldnt be causing him to be sick! orrrrrr its somthgin he has eaten, he eats alot of sh*te he really does, as you coudl see by that first sick, it was just wrappers! Soo.. bascially if he is sick over night again, he has to go to the vets in the morning. to stay in, and have an xray!!!!
pfttttttt
had enough of vets for the week!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Would your wildlife rescue not keep him as an exhibit if he becomes too imprinted??


Yes, I'm certain they would, but we haven't a spare enclosure and so I would have to be looking to probably build something :roll:

I've been havering around on that one all day - how nice it would be to release him and give him a good natural life IF that could be guaranteed, but how could it? Or how nice it would be to know that he's safe and sound and doesnt have to learn how to hunt and kill, but not have any other stoaty company??

So sorry to read about Evie - have you any news?

My bosses are peed off again cos we've now had an outbreak of VHD in the rabbits! The bunnies that social services brought to us were all pregnant and had babies and they'd had their myxy vaccination, but the vets said to wait 2 weeks for their VHD but it was too late and the parents and half of the babies died last week! I knew it had to be VHD to take them out overnight, but they did a pm and it came back confirmed. Harvey our new giant bunny who was vaccinated at the same time died a few days ago and another of the baby bunnies is also now ill! :roll: and Allan is gutted - he wants to sell up! He says he's sick of death!

I explained to Kim that the law of averages says if you have 1 animal and it's life expectancy is 10 years, then you could be dealing with one death every 10 years, but if you have 10 animals, then you could be dealing with a death every year, multiply that by how many animals we have (about 175), not including all the sick casualties that are brought in and it easily comes down to 1 death a week, without an outbreak of something as virulent as VHD!!!

Sad, but true!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, I'm certain they would, but we haven't a spare enclosure and so I would have to be looking to probably build something :roll:
> 
> I've been havering around on that one all day - how nice it would be to release him and give him a good natural life IF that could be guaranteed, but how could it? Or how nice it would be to know that he's safe and sound and doesnt have to learn how to hunt and kill, but not have any other stoaty company??
> 
> So sorry to read about Evie - have you any news?
> 
> My bosses are peed off again cos we've now had an outbreak of VHD in the rabbits! The bunnies that social services brought to us were all pregnant and had babies and they'd had their myxy vaccination, but the vets said to wait 2 weeks for their VHD but it was too late and the parents and half of the babies died last week! I knew it had to be VHD to take them out overnight, but they did a pm and it came back confirmed. Harvey our new giant bunny who was vaccinated at the same time died a few days ago and another of the baby bunnies is also now ill! :roll: and Allan is gutted - he wants to sell up! He says he's sick of death!
> 
> *I explained to Kim that the law of averages says if you have 1 animal and it's life expectancy is 10 years, then you could be dealing with one death every 10 years, but if you have 10 animals, then you could be dealing with a death every year, multiply that by how many animals we have (about 175), not including all the sick casualties that are brought in and it easily comes down to 1 death a week*, without an outbreak of something as virulent as VHD!!!
> 
> Sad, but true!!


 
That is exactly how we see it too. We also say what would become of all the animals we could no longer help.

No news from the vets yet:whip: My friend had an appointment at 
5.00 tonight and she says she will be there if Evie needs PTS so just waiting to here off her. I always stay with my animals but felt that Evie wasnt very bonded to anyone so she wouldnt miss me being there.
It may not come to this but she cant stay the way she is thats for sure.


I am so sick of going to the vets, one pet gets better and another one starts with something totally different. Im back again tomorrow with Chewie whos still not right and Bo-bee(Devon) for his IBD check and hes still not right either. Poor Steve must feel like hes working just to pay the vet bills


----------



## feorag

Yes, sadly that's another issue with the law of averages of how many pets you have. When we had 10 cats and a couple of litters of kittens a year it felt like we were never away either.

Nowadays it's a feast or a famine - I'm not there for months and then I'm there 3 times in a week with a different animal and it can only get worse as they are now old cats.

Just a thought, but do you have any dogs or cats on Metacam? I ask because I have a whole new bottle with only 1 drop taken out of it for Mr Stoaty's brother and I can't bear to throw it out if someone can use it?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, sadly that's another issue with the law of averages of how many pets you have. When we had 10 cats and a couple of litters of kittens a year it felt like we were never away either.
> 
> Nowadays it's a feast or a famine - I'm not there for months and then I'm there 3 times in a week with a different animal and it can only get worse as they are now old cats.
> 
> Just a thought, but do you have any dogs or cats on Metacam? I ask because I have a whole new bottle with only 1 drop taken out of it for Mr Stoaty's brother and I can't bear to throw it out if someone can use it?


We have an old cat at the Sanctuary on Metacam:2thumb: How much do you want for it???

Evie update
The vet that needs to look at her will do shortly, She has been x rayed and nothing has been found. They have no idea why she cant use her 2 right legs they want to check with Iain they havent missed anything. Hopefully he will ring tonight but I wont hold my breath as although he is an excellent vet he is greatly in demand and can be a bit forgetful


----------



## feorag

Oh I don't want anything for it. It's just that I have no use for it and it seems a shame to throw it out when someone else whose animal is on it will have to go and buy it.

Does it have a time limit on it, once the bottle has been opened?

I'm asking cos I was thinking about starting Dennis' aran jumper tonight (just been going through all my patterns to find a suitable pattern that I can incorporate into the coat size) so if it isn't on a short timescale I could post both together and the jumper would help protect the medicine.

If it's got a short life once it's opened, I'll post it off to you straight away.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh I don't want anything for it. It's just that I have no use for it and it seems a shame to throw it out when someone else whose animal is on it will have to go and buy it.
> 
> Does it have a time limit on it, once the bottle has been opened?
> 
> I'm asking cos I was thinking about starting Dennis' aran jumper tonight (just been going through all my patterns to find a suitable pattern that I can incorporate into the coat size) so if it isn't on a short timescale I could post both together and the jumper would help protect the medicine.
> 
> If it's got a short life once it's opened, I'll post it off to you straight away.


 
Wonderful.:notworthy: It doesnt have a short shelf life when opened so it will do at the same time. Thankyou:flrt:


----------



## feorag

OK, then - if you're happy I'll package it up with the jumper and send both together - it'll save on the postage cos this little bottle would have to go package rate which is ridiculous cos it's so small.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ninjas new sleepin place


----------



## Shell195

How did I so know this would happen:bash::bash::bash:
2 kittens for sale (lancs)

I wonder what colour they will get next time..............................................................................


----------



## freekygeeky

freekygeeky said:


> yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> well just got back, £40 later and i have a stropppy cat!
> he had his temp tested (fine) his weight (3.4kg!) etc etc
> had 2 injections, and some liquid parafin!
> 
> so..
> the vet thinks, its eitherrrrrrrrrrrrr
> a worm has accidently got its self in to his bile somthing or other..basically somwhere where it sahouldnt be causing him to be sick! orrrrrr its somthgin he has eaten, he eats alot of sh*te he really does, as you coudl see by that first sick, it was just wrappers! Soo.. bascially if he is sick over night again, he has to go to the vets in the morning. to stay in, and have an xray!!!!
> pfttttttt
> had enough of vets for the week!


##

still not himself now, so i think we will be there tommoro! fun! lol


----------



## hogboy

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ninjas new sleepin place


 
Our Dan does the same


----------



## hogboy

And after nearly 2 years, he's finally figured out how to use the cat flap
Who say's maine ***** are thick :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> ##
> 
> still not himself now, so i think we will be there tommoro! fun! lol


Sorry hun I hope hes ok







hogboy said:


> Our Dan does the same


 

Must be a ginger thing LOL Stunning Mainecoon :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sheldon&shelly

Shell195 said:


> How did I so know this would happen:bash::bash::bash:
> 2 kittens for sale (lancs)
> 
> I wonder what colour they will get next time..............................................................................


 

uncalled for shell until you why this is out of order


----------



## Shell195

sheldon&shelly said:


> uncalled for shell until you why this is out of order


 
I have replied to your pm


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Must be a ginger thing LOL Stunning Mainecoon :flrt::flrt:


 
what about our stunning ninja:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> what about our stunning ninja:whistling2:


 
You shouldnt need to be told, of course hes the best Ginger Ninja:flrt:


----------



## ditta

:blush::flrt:


----------



## feorag

sheldon&shelly said:


> uncalled for shell until you why this is out of order


Well I for one wondered why they were being sold on and was wondering how to ask without a barrage of aggressive comments from people!

Cat & Hogboy - those cats are gorgeous!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all, how is Evie Shell? I have also got a bottle of Metacam, I'll post it to you if you send me your address! I would like five thousand pounds for it please :lol2: have also got Vivitonin 50mgs if anyone needs them?

Gina, how is Tom this morning?

Wiz is off to the vets too as Bean has been playing "tug of wart"  so it's having to come off......he's being sedated for it, I'm not too worried :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Morning all, how is Evie Shell? I have also got a bottle of Metacam, I'll post it to you if you send me your address! I would like five thousand pounds for it please :lol2: have also got Vivitonin 50mgs if anyone needs them?
> 
> Gina, how is Tom this morning?
> 
> Wiz is off to the vets too as Bean has been playing "tug of wart"  so it's having to come off......he's being sedated for it, I'm not too worried :whistling2:


 Ouch poor Wiz, I see Bean is making herself truly at home :lol2: Im sure he will be fine. You serious about the Metacam??
Thankyou x


----------



## feorag

Morning! Yes, Shell of course I'm serious - it's no good to me as it isn't a medication I've ever used and it's such a shame to throw it out when only 1 single drop has been used!

Well Mr Stoaty and I are off baby sitting today. Last night he got a new "des res" - he's been upgraded to a bigger box so he can have a proper newspaper toilet area so I don;t have to wash bedding every day and by gum has he used it overnight!! :roll: 

I've started to leave food in little jam jar lids in his box and when I come back it's been eaten so soon he'll be more independent and not need hand feeding.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen your baby is growing up:flrt:

You off childminding today?


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gina, how is Tom this morning?


well he wasnt sick, so io guess good! whoop! no taxi journey, and no x rays, he would of seriously hated me.


----------



## freekygeeky

Just got off the phone to my two vets, im trying to get a quote to have gingers last few teeth (i think 4) out.
Quote for one is £363
and the other is £75-£200..

how can two vets be so different?!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Just got off the phone to my two vets, im trying to get a quote to have gingers last few teeth (i think 4) out.
> Quote for one is £363
> and the other is £75-£200..
> 
> how can two vets be so different?!


 
Good news about Tom:2thumb:
It always amazes me how vet charges vary in price between practises.

I too have just got back from the vets
Chewie is very improved and had another steroid injection and 2 week Antibiotic and use Canaural once a day for 2 weeks,he is very hopeful that Chewie will make a full recovery
Bo-bee is to have a long course of Panacur then to go onto Ronidazole which is for Trich. This is a precautionary measure as last time samples where taken they came back clear for everything but as the vet said these things can hide.

The most amazing thing is Evie my Hedgepig he wont put her to sleep yet as he thinks that she could have a problem with her muscles/nerves in her neck and the vet has said that as hes so interested in these creatures he will treat her Free of charge and knock off the X ray that was done the other day. How amazing is that:2thumb: I have said at any point he thinks she is suffering he has permission to PTS
What a wonderful vet he is:notworthy:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Good news about Tom:2thumb:
> It always amazes me how vet charges vary in price between practises.
> 
> I too have just got back from the vets
> Chewie is very improved and had another steroid injection and 2 week Antibiotic and use Canaural once a day for 2 weeks,he is very hopeful that Chewie will make a full recovery
> Bo-bee is to have a long course of Panacur then to go onto Ronidazole which is for Trich. This is a precautionary measure as last time samples where taken they came back clear for everything but as the vet said these things can hide.
> 
> The most amazing thing is Evie my Hedgepig he wont put her to sleep yet as he thinks that she could have a problem with her muscles/nerves in her neck and the vet has said that as hes so interested in these creatures he will treat her Free of charge and knock off the X ray that was done the other day. How amazing is that:2thumb: I have said at any point he thinks she is suffering he has permission to PTS
> What a wonderful vet he is:notworthy:


thats brilliant, shame we only have money grabbing ones here, 
i think the proble is its all been taken over by one company, and everything has gone up since then.
thing is the cheaper vet is about 45 mins in the car, now ginger doesnt mind that but the rest HATE the 5 mins journey to our closer mre expensive vet... 
typical eh?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell that's excellent news!!!! Yes of course I'm also sure about the Metacam, wiz had a second bottle and it just so happened to upset his tum so its almost full, and I hate waste : victory:

Gina that's also great news about Simba! :2thumb:

Wiz is fine and I'm picking him up later :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gina that's also great news about Simba! :2thumb:


*big grin*


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Shell that's excellent news!!!! Yes of course I'm also sure about the Metacam, wiz had a second bottle and it just so happened to upset his tum so its almost full, and I hate waste : victory:
> 
> Gina that's also great news about Simba! :2thumb:
> 
> Wiz is fine and I'm picking him up later :flrt:


Glad to hear Wiz if fine, hes an old warrior and will probably out live everyone. My JRT lived until he was about 16 he was a wonderful old man, I really miss him


----------



## feorag

Well Mr Stoaty and I are back home after our childminding day and it was good to come back to lots of good news about various animals!

Shell if you think I had a senior moment this morning about the Metacam you could be right - I totally missed Emma's bit on the end of her post, cos I was in such a rush this morning I was 'skimming' so I thought you meant me and was wondering if you were having a senior moment, cos I thought we'd clarified the metacam situation by pm :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well Mr Stoaty and I are back home after our childminding day and it was good to come back to lots of good news about various animals!
> 
> Shell if you think I had a senior moment this morning about the Metacam you could be right - I totally missed Emma's bit on the end of her post, cos I was in such a rush this morning I was 'skimming' so I thought you meant me and was wondering if you were having a senior moment, cos I thought we'd clarified the metacam situation by pm :lol2:


:lol2: Eileen I did wonder but Im not one to talk as today my spelling has been awful. Its as if my brain says one thing and my fingers do something totally different.....................maybe Ive got the early onset of alzheimers(sp again lol):gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

My spelling was terrible the other day... I was blaming my sine flu (I had a nasty cold).

Bindi has come into season today... She's been booked in for a few weeks now to be spayed next week. Should I call the vet and let them know she's come into season?


----------



## Shell195

We spay all our female cats in season or not and have never had a problem


----------



## Amalthea

That's ok then! She should be on her way out of her season by the time her spay comes along, but I just didn't know if it changed anything.


----------



## feorag

Ah bless! Bindi in season? She's really all growed up now!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

That's what I said to Gary *lol* The baby is a ittle lady now!! Not so much a baby anymore...  But who woulda guessed that little scrap of fur would ever grow into a cat?!?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That's what I said to Gary *lol* The baby is a ittle lady now!! Not so much a baby anymore...  *But who woulda* *guessed that little scrap of fur would ever grow into a cat*?!?


 
At one point we didnt think she would survive let alone grow up and here she is all ready for spaying:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Well tomorrow Im back at vets again but Im glad to say not for me this time, Ive persauded the neighbour to castrate her 2 young toms with our help and Im dropping them at the vets for her and shes picking them up later. At last I will be able to open my kitchen window without them spraying inside. Yipee


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> *Well tomorrow Im back at vets again but Im glad to say not for me this time*, Ive persauded the neighbour to castrate her 2 young toms with our help and Im dropping them at the vets for her and shes picking them up later. At last I will be able to open my kitchen window without them spraying inside. Yipee


Don't you go to a doctor like the rest of us? :lol2:

Wiz is 17 on halloween if he makes it that far!!!! :gasp: He's quiet this morning and has had lots of cuddles, best of all, Bean has been very gentle with him :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That;s great news about the neighbour's cats, Shell! : victory:

I do so hope you can get Wiz to 17 Emma, that has just defeated me so far with any of mine. Pasht, my Aby got to 2 months before his, but he's the closest!

Well Mr Stoaty and I are off to work today - Sanctuary work on Fridays!

So speaky later!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Well I just took wiz for a little walk, it was very little as he didn't want to go! Do you think he might be feeling rubbish after yesterday?


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Well I just took wiz for a little walk, it was very little as he didn't want to go! Do you think he might be feeling rubbish after yesterday?


Yes I think he probably is, the older they get the slower they recover.
Give him a big snuggle from me and tell him I hope he feels better soon:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

randomly shell or elieen or whoever is good at genetics.. lol

what would simbas dad be (colour wise?)


Mummy tabby with white chest

baby 1 (violet) - tabby with white paws and chest
baby 2 (daisy) - blacka dna white
baby 3 (simba) - tabby with white paws and white belly.


----------



## Shell195

Possibly Black or Black/white but its Eileen whos the genetics expert so you will have to wait until shes back from childminding as Im only guessing:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Possibly Black or Black/white but its Eileen whos the genetics expert so you will have to wait until shes back from childminding as Im only guessing:lol2:


hehe 
i knwo last time she helped me out regaurading minus OH / scooby and toms dad, and told me everything, but ive forgotten!¬ lol


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> randomly shell or elieen or whoever is good at genetics.. lol
> 
> what would simbas dad be (colour wise?)
> 
> 
> Mummy tabby with white chest
> 
> baby 1 (violet) - tabby with white paws and chest
> baby 2 (daisy) - blacka dna white
> baby 3 (simba) - tabby with white paws and white belly.


Am I right that they are all black tabbies or black and white?? Cos if they are the father would either have been a black or possibly a grey - tabby or solid - I think!! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Am I right that they are all black tabbies or black and white?? Cos if they are the father would either have been a black or possibly a grey - tabby or solid - I think!! :whistling2:


black tabby?

- daisy black and white (slight tabby markings on him - those faint ones)









- Violet tabby with white socks and a white chest









- simba taby with white socks and white chest a nd white belly.









- mummy lacy tabby with white chest


----------



## Shell195

Has anyone ever bought these for their cats?? 
KwayzeKatz™ VALERIAN Knotties 

I am used to the usual Catnip reaction but these produced a frenzy. Elmo my Mainecoon ended up covered in saliva and really hyper then totally chilled. They smell a bit but you only notice if you smell them closely. I am definately getting more. In fact tomorrow I will try and video Elmos reaction with one. Excellent toys:2thumb:

ps Purdy just screwed her nose up and walked away in disgust :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Has anyone ever bought these for their cats??
> KwayzeKatz™ VALERIAN Knotties
> 
> I am used to the usual Catnip reaction but these produced a frenzy. Elmo my Mainecoon ended up covered in saliva and really hyper then totally chilled. They smell a bit but you only notice if you smell them closely. I am definately getting more. In fact tomorrow I will try and video Elmos reaction with one. Excellent toys:2thumb:
> 
> ps Purdy just screwed her nose up and walked away in disgust :lol2:


WHERE DID YOU GET THEM FROM?
(whoops caps)


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> WHERE DID YOU GET THEM FROM?
> (whoops caps)


 

Off Ebay £2.99 for 6 and free postage. They came within 2 days of ordering too


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Off Ebay £2.99 for 6 and free postage. They came within 2 days of ordering too


if only i had a credit card eh


----------



## Shell195

Dont see why you cant go to a health shop and buy dried Valerian. The ones I bought are rolled in a bit of fleece and knotted, you could make your own. I may even do that


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Dont see why you cant go to a health shop and buy dried Valerian. The ones I bought are rolled in a bit of fleece and knotted, you could make your own. I may even do that


ive never even heard of that stuff, what is it exactly?

EDIT - interesting

''
*Effect on cats and rats*

An unusual feature of valerian is that the essential oil of valerian root is a cat attractant similar to catnip. The active compound in valerian for this is actinidine. Cat attractants might mimic the odor of cat urine which is caused by 3-mercapto-3-methylbutan-1-ol (MMB). Anecdotes state that valerian is also attractive to rats, so much so that it had been used to bait traps. Some versions of the legend of the Pied Piper of Hamelin have him using valerian, as well as his pipes, to attract the rats.[5] This might be related to the change of aversion into attraction to cat urine in rats infected with the parasite _Toxoplasma gondii_.[14]
Valerian's effect on cats is featured as a clue in two works by Agatha Christie.[15]''


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> ive never even heard of that stuff, what is it exactly?
> 
> EDIT - interesting
> 
> ''
> *Effect on cats and rats*
> 
> An unusual feature of valerian is that the essential oil of valerian root is a cat attractant similar to catnip. The active compound in valerian for this is actinidine. Cat attractants might mimic the odor of cat urine which is caused by 3-mercapto-3-methylbutan-1-ol (MMB). Anecdotes state that valerian is also attractive to rats, so much so that it had been used to bait traps. Some versions of the legend of the Pied Piper of Hamelin have him using valerian, as well as his pipes, to attract the rats.[5] This might be related to the change of aversion into attraction to cat urine in rats infected with the parasite _Toxoplasma gondii_.[14]
> Valerian's effect on cats is featured as a clue in two works by Agatha Christie.[15]''


Cats go wild for it but I didnt know rats did :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Cats go wild for it but I didnt know rats did :lol2:



lol you could try it with your rats? (i think you have them..?_)


----------



## feorag

I didn't know that about rats either!! I did about cats, because I buy the Valerian drops to put on their food to calm them down when we're on holiday in the hope that it'll stop them thinking about peeing and they love them!


Shell195 said:


> ps Purdy just screwed her nose up and walked away in disgust :lol2:


Well, what did you expect?? She's an Oriental! They don't like the normal things that other cats like cos they aren't _normal!!_


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I didn't know that about rats either!! I did about cats, because I buy the Valerian drops to put on their food to calm them down when we're on holiday in the hope that it'll stop them thinking about peeing and they love them!


ooo i may invest in some!
(p.s i posted some pics on the page before i think, re the kittens dad etc)


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yes... Rats LURVE valerian  Ratnip *nods*


----------



## feorag

You could of course just buy the Valerian compound in the jars (that's how I buy it) and pour drops onto their existing toys or any soft cat toys!

I have the catnip spray and I just refresh their existing toys now and again too!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Oh yes... Rats LURVE valerian  Ratnip *nods*


hehe


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

got 2 of my old cats back :flrt: now theres 4 out of the 6 i had to rehome back in the family

mali 








diva








together


----------



## Shell195

Pretty purrrrdies:flrt::flrt: How are they settling in? Did you sort the chip thing out?


----------



## feorag

What happened there then Cat? How have you ended back with them?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Pretty purrrrdies:flrt::flrt: How are they settling in? Did you sort the chip thing out?


bollocks shell i didnt thanks for remindin me, can you pm me with what you told me to do again please?



feorag said:


> What happened there then Cat? How have you ended back with them?


 
well the first 2 i rehomed to a girl in wales, she said all was fine for like over a month, then she got broken into so she got a dog, then all of a sudden the next day she was tellin me they were peein and pooin everywhere out of their litter trays. i asked if it was cos of the robbery she said no its been happenin from day one, i said why did you tell me all was well then, she said cos she thought it would settle...... anyway she wanted rid, and i am still positive to this day that she got bored and wanted rid cos she got the dog, cos they went to my mums and they are the cleanest cats there is, never once done anything outside the litter tray, even on day one of arrivin!!

anyway, these 2, we rehomed with a nice couple, again off here, unfortunately while they were out the landlord came in and the cats had knocked over a vase, so the land lord said they had to go. this was months ago though and the couple kindly kept mali and diva until i was ready to have them back. now theyre back theyre here to stay, lived in the kitchen for 2 weeks so far but will be lockin the cat flap tomorrow so they can explore the house. once i sort out the chip and they know the house better i will start lettin them out. theyre around 3 yrs old and never been out before, but i dont think they'll go further than the garden anyway, it will all be supervised at first
im so glad to have them back though:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Ah, I see! I knew about the first two and all the crap circumstances, but didn't know what happened with this next 2.

Glad they're settling in anyway.

Shell, Mr Stoaty had eaten half his mouse's bum when I came upstairs, so I'm dead pleased about that.


----------



## feorag

Well, I know it was a holiday weekend, but am I the only one who thinks it's been incredibly quiet on here for the last few days?

Every time I log in and check threads, there are very few new ones coming up, at least in this section. Everyone must be enjoying the holiday weekend?

Hope everyone is OK!


----------



## Shell195

Mornig Eileen I thought exactly the same. I thought there is no point talking to myself so didnt post:whistling2:
The weather has been beautiful over the weekend but today it appears winter is back:devil:

How is Mr Stoaty this morning ?


----------



## feorag

He's fine and last night weighed in at 96g so no doubt today he'll top the 100g mark! :2thumb:

Last night I gave him mouse bum again and when I got up this morning all that was left was 1 leg bone and a tail - not a bit of anything else!! :gasp:

So I think he's got the hang of this mouse eating! :lol2:

I'm about to phone the butcher where I got the ox heart from to ask if he's got any more cos I've nearly run out. He also has rabbits, but they are whole and frozen, so I'm gonna ask him if he can joint me one down into small joints that I can give him.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! Me and els went to yorkshire for the weekend, els grandparents fell in love with Bean :lol2: my house is full of kids atm cos i am babysitting for everyone :gasp:


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> my house is full of kids atm cos i am babysitting for everyone :gasp:


Ooh!!! Lucky you!!

I'm so jealous (NOT) ! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It's damned chilly here today!! BRRR!!!


----------



## feorag

You're in the wrong place then!!

It's a beautiful sunny day here, if a trifle windy - not that I can go out in my garden and enjoy it - too much to do indoors today!


----------



## Esarosa

Good afternoon ladies, hope everybody had a good weekend.

The weather has been glorious here so been on lots of long walks with Lady. She's such a tart. If it's cold or wet she doesn't mither for a walk, she'll get excited when it's mentioned but doesn't seem to think of it herself. However when the sun comes out you don't get a minutes peace unless you're out and about...still it's good exercise and god knows I need it! Put on far to much weight the last 12 months so really need to pull my finger out. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/310915-3-kittens-avalible-mid-june.html

Did that sound fair enough? Wasn't sure whether to say anything or just leave it. Hope it doesn't sound off :?

Eileen I do believe Mr Stoaty pictures and vids are in order so we can ooo and ahhh over the little gorgeous critter...please :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yes, it did Katie and for what it's worth I've put my two-pennorth is as well :lol2: 7 weeks is far too young and he *can't* vaccinate them if he's going to sell them at that age! :roll:

I can't get Mr Stoaty to stay still for 5 minutes nowadays, so photographing is difficult and video-ing isn't much better, but I'll be trying again to get some more!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive added my bit too:lol2:


Never mind small video clips of Mr Stoaty we need "Mr Stoaty The Movie"
:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Ive added my bit too:lol2:
> 
> 
> Never mind small video clips of Mr Stoaty we need* "Mr Stoaty The Movie"*
> :2thumb:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Never mind small video clips of Mr Stoaty we need "Mr Stoaty The Movie"
> :2thumb:


:roll2: PMSL!


----------



## feorag

New video links are now on the Mr Stoaty thread!


----------



## Esarosa

Miss Stoaty is looking gorgeous and very agile, will struggle to keep up with her soon 

Any ideas on how I can socialise Lady (I realise she's a dog and not a cat but I know the majority of you ladies have dogs or have had them).

With dogs she is used to now she is fine, though it's taken a lot of work since her attack, which was two years ago this November. Normally with any west highland white terrier she is fine too. We saw a gorgeous one today whilst out for her walk though about five months old and very very hyperactive and Lady was a little cow.

Her owner was trying to socialise her and asked if he could approach Lady, I explained she can be tempremental and explained why but hewanted to try so came forwards (his dog was on a lead as was lady). Lady was wagging her tail initially until the pup got a tad boisterous then her hackles went up and she growled so I put myself in between them. Not sure that was the right thing to do but since her attack she is so tempremental and I don't want the pup developing a fear because of her. SHe was such a friendly little thing.

I just don't know how to get her over this. I've tried praise, treats, distractions, ignoring bad behaviour just praising the good etc etc. But with dogs she doesn't know now she is so wary. And it's upsetting as she was never like this before her attack.

Saw a gorgeous labrador whilst out but due to his size she iimmediately wrapped around my legs and wanted picking up...she isn't exactley small..Collie x Whippet so a tad on the large side for wanting that.

Any ideas. Like I say it's just dogs she doesn't know :?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Katie I'm not sure what to advise, you can't do anymore than you are already, hopefully she will improve with time? It's such a shame when they are scared of others isn't it.


----------



## Shell195

Katie do you have friends you can dog walk with as another dog she likes may give her confidence.
DONT pick her up as you will instill into her that she should be scared. Try a gentle leader on her as you can control her head then so she cant make eye contact with another dog. You need to hold her lead quite loose as tension from you will go down the lead and she will pick up on it
You need to be confident and march her past other dogs and not let her even eyeball them as this is the first thing they do when they want to threaten. Give her the gruff command "leave" if she so much as looks at another dog then praise her with a nice voice "Good girllllllllll"
Is there any local dog training classes you can attend as the re socialisation will do her good
You are probably as scared as she is and she will know this. You know she isnt dog aggressive just scared so work on being confident around her
These are all ideas you may have tried but thought they were worth a mention
What breed is she I have forgotten


----------



## Esarosa

She's a whippet x Collie, yeah i'm refusing to pick her up as I don't want to encourage the behaviour. Walking past dogs she's not to bad anymore, she might have a look but thats it. She's never walked on a tight leash as I always found she pulled a lot more, with a loose leash she's always been good as gold. It's just when other dogs actually approach us. The labrador today for example came bounding over and trying to walk her away didn't work as he was off leash and far to excited and wasn't listening to his owner. The westie was just a ridiculously friendly pup.

I was thinking of dog training classes for her but wasn't sure if they'd think I was barking mad as she's 10 now.


----------



## feorag

That's all good advice Shell. A lot of people do dog training or show training classes just to teach their dogs how to socialise.

I took my GSD to show training classes when he was a puppy, even though I knew I would never be able to show him cos he was a longhaired, but I did it to socialise him because he was such a nervous dog.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> That's all good advice Shell. A lot of people do dog training or show training classes just to teach their dogs how to socialise.
> 
> I took my GSD to show training classes when he was a puppy, even though I knew I would never be able to show him cos he was a longhaired, but I did it to socialise him because he was such a nervous dog.



I didn't realise you couldn't show a longhaired GSD :gasp: That's crazy they're such beautiful dogs.


----------



## gyzmo

*help*

im not sure if u can but my kitty had 5 kitten 4 weeks ago to the day now the vets say that they should be lapping at this age but i cant get them to what am i doing wrong




feorag said:


> There are a few random threads running though this forum ranging from just "random chat" to "the fatties thread" and "the thinnies thread" where like minded people stay regularly in touch. Being a 'forum fattie' I've been in the fatties thread since it started and it turned into just a few like minded people 'talking' to each other, often about things far removed from diets and the like!
> 
> So I thought if it works for fatties, then it could work for catties!!
> 
> There are "post your cat pictures" threads, but no "just talk about your cats or anything else cat connected" threads, so I've decided to start one. Let's see if it takes off or not!!
> 
> So those of us who are ailuraphiles and regularly contribute to anything that involves cats in this forum and we all know each other now, let's join together and chat!!!


----------



## feorag

A lot of kittens aren't happy to lap at 4 weeks - it just takes time and patience. What are you trying to get them to lap? Is it milk or meat??

I weaned all my kittens from 3 weeks onwards with a mix of Whiskas or Felix kitten mashed and mixed with boiling water to a thin gruel. I never weaned onto milk and I had some that were eating at 4 weeks and some that were still not happy to lap, let alone tuck in.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> A lot of kittens aren't happy to lap at 4 weeks - it just takes time and patience. What are you trying to get them to lap? Is it milk or meat??
> 
> I weaned all my kittens from 3 weeks onwards with a mix of Whiskas or Felix kitten mashed and mixed with boiling water to a thin gruel. I never weaned onto milk and I had some that were eating at 4 weeks and some that were still not happy to lap, let alone tuck in.


 
The same as above but Ive also found that some kittens wean straight onto dried kitten food. 4 weeks is very young for weaning, I find that a lot will start to steal mums food once they are ready to eat usually at about 5 weeks old


----------



## feorag

Maybe again it's different between moggies and pedigree, although I don't know why it should be cos they're all cats, but my kittens would be trying to eat their mother's food often at anything from 18-25 days or licking food from our fingers, so if they showed an interest we started weaning, but we always started before they were 4 weeks old.

I'm surprised a vet is advising that they should be lapping at 4 weeks though, because all kittens vary. We had the occasional one who at 5 weeks was still firmly of the opinion that "breast is best" and no amount of persuasion would make them take anything from a spoon, finger or dish until they were ready.

Having said all that, with 5 kittens to rear, I would be trying my hardest to get those kittens to eat for the mother's sake.

Try mashing some tinned kitten food with boiling water, sitting a kitten on your knee and either dipping your finger in the food and encouraging the kitten to lick it off your finger, or sit with a spoon in front of the kitten and just touch it to the mouth. Often what I did once most of them were eating normal food if there was one who constantly refused I used to just pick it up and plonk it in the middle of the dish of food. It would run away of course, but then _have_ to stop and lick its feet cos they hate wet feet and that way it got the taste of proper food, until it realised that it liked it and would then eventually eat it out of the dish.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Maybe again it's different between moggies and pedigree, although I don't know why it should be cos they're all cats, but my kittens would be trying to eat their mother's food often at anything from 18-25 days or licking food from our fingers, so if they showed an interest we started weaning, but we always started before they were 4 weeks old.
> 
> I'm surprised a vet is advising that they should be lapping at 4 weeks though, because all kittens vary. We had the occasional one who at 5 weeks was still firmly of the opinion that "breast is best" and no amount of persuasion would make them take anything from a spoon, finger or dish until they were ready.
> 
> Having said all that, with 5 kittens to rear, I would be trying my hardest to get those kittens to eat for the mother's sake.
> 
> Try mashing some tinned kitten food with boiling water, sitting a kitten on your knee and either dipping your finger in the food and encouraging the kitten to lick it off your finger, or sit with a spoon in front of the kitten and just touch it to the mouth. Often what I did once most of them were eating normal food if there was one who constantly refused I used to just pick it up and plonk it in the middle of the dish of food. It would run away of course, but then _have_ to stop and lick its feet cos they hate wet feet and that way it got the taste of proper food, until it realised that it liked it and would then eventually eat it out of the dish.


 
Maybe its a moggy thing as my Siamese used to try and eat the minute they could walk:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Katiexx said:


> I didn't realise you couldn't show a longhaired GSD :gasp: That's crazy they're such beautiful dogs.


Well you couldn't 26 years ago when I got Leo.

GSD's have always had both coats and I do believe the longhaired was first, but when they had to write a standard for the breed, it was decided that the short hair was better because it has the undercoat for protection for a working dog, which the longhairs haven't got. 

So the standard was written that they had to have a short haired coat and then, of course, the long haired ones didn't fit the standard for showing. At least that's what Leo's breeder told me.


----------



## feorag

Well, me last and first on again!

Just posting to tell you all that I'm off now to Jesmond Dene a local beauty spot on the outskirts of Newcastle with the Northumberland Wildlife Trust to raise some money for The Sanctuary. Got the snakes to pack up and stuff to put in the car and then I'm off for the day!

Oh yes and Miss Stoaty to catch cos at this moment in time she's running around the bedroom with a giant foil gift rosette in her mouth that's just fallen out of my wardrobe when I was getting my face painting stuff out! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Katie you still cant show Longcoated GSD, its mad isnt it


Eileen hope you have a great day. Sounds like Miss Stoaty was having a great time with her newly caught prize:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

i was always told that only the original colour shortcoat gsd`s were showable, and all the longhaired and other colours were just pets?

my kittens have a bowl of babycat biscuits down all the time, and they start to crunch them up at 3 weeks old. they prefer them to wet food!

all litters are different, and if theres only a few babies, there`ll be plenty of milk to keep them happy, so they wont need to start eating yet.
i wouldnt worry, if they are growing well and are happy, they`ll get the idea eventually!


----------



## Esarosa

Katiexx said:


> She's a whippet x Collie, yeah i'm refusing to pick her up as I don't want to encourage the behaviour. Walking past dogs she's not to bad anymore, she might have a look but thats it. She's never walked on a tight leash as I always found she pulled a lot more, with a loose leash she's always been good as gold. It's just when other dogs actually approach us. The labrador today for example came bounding over and trying to walk her away didn't work as he was off leash and far to excited and wasn't listening to his owner. The westie was just a ridiculously friendly pup.
> 
> I was thinking of dog training classes for her but wasn't sure if they'd think I was barking mad as she's 10 now.



Just realised I didn't answer the question re: friends to walk dogs with. Nope, nobody up here in our family/friends circle has a dog. They've all either had one and lost it and therefore don't want another yet, have cats and/or reptiles or just aren't animal people at all.

If I was living back down in Lancashire a lot of my family and friends have dogs who I could walk her with. But up here nobody. After her attack we discussed the possibillity of getting another dog as we wondered if that would have helped her, but Will decided against it due to her age and worrying that it would just stress her out.

I will have to give the gentle leader/halti a go. I kept meaning to get one due to how her collar sits on her since the attack.another reason i walk her witha very loose leash. The harness we bought for her is useless as she is a whippet cross but with the shape of a whippet. So the smaller size wasn't big enough on the chest, and the larger which we went with was ok on the chest width wise, but length wise was massive. That's what we got for not taking her with us to try it on!


----------



## Esarosa

Well I intended to order a gentle leader on the internet but whist in town spotted one in Wilkinsons for £9. Just fitted it to Lady and she doesn't seem to bothered at all. Just put it on her for a couple of minutes to adjust the measurements before her walk, so will let you know how we get on..she's probably going to hate me for a few minutes but i'm sure she'll get used to it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> Well I intended to order a gentle leader on the internet but whist in town spotted one in Wilkinsons for £9. Just fitted it to Lady and she doesn't seem to bothered at all. Just put it on her for a couple of minutes to adjust the measurements before her walk, so will let you know how we get on..she's probably going to hate me for a few minutes but i'm sure she'll get used to it :lol2:


Lots of bargains in Wilkos.:2thumb: Lady wont hate you at all:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Lots of bargains in Wilkos.:2thumb: Lady wont hate you at all:whistling2:



Not if I take treats to bribe her with..or the good ol' squeeky ball.. Blooming thing. Will's grandma got it for her so I have to use it as she and his aunt are very local. To be honest I thought the squeek would have been knackered by now but alas, 5 months on it's still squeeking and in perfect condition :bash: Drives me barmy. Anyways I'm off out with Lady now so will be back to report in a little while. 

Oh by the way Shell are you going to see your wee sphynx soon? When is he allowed home it seems like forever and he's not even mine! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen hope you have a great day. Sounds like Miss Stoaty was having a great time with her newly caught prize:lol2:


She was, then the little madam managed to get under the bed while I was distracted and it took me ages to lure her out with a half a mouse before I could go!!

We had a really good day, made £200 which was excellent, but the Wildlife Trust organiser got the lip on because people were crowding around us instead of her and ignoring her, so eventually she asked me to put the snakes away, claiming it was a mammal day and we shouldn't have brought reptiles!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

What a cheeky cow!! *shocked* Glad you had a good day, regardless!!


----------



## feorag

Oh, make no mistake she was very unhappy. She came over at one stage when we were surrounded by people to say that she was about to go animal tracking in the dene for the children to follow her and hardly anyone went. Then later on she did the same.

Then she came back at the end of the day and passed another comment about the snakes and the tortoise (we also took a hedgehog) and explained it was a mammal day so we shouldn't have brought them and we just told her that we were only told that the event was on in the dene from 11:00 - 3:00 and that was all the information we'd been given and her answer was "well I wish you'd been told!!)

So I doubt we'll be invited back to any more ! :lol2: Like I care!!!


----------



## Amalthea

What a bitch! It was all for charity, wasn't it?


----------



## Shell195

Some people are very odd but at least she didnt spoil your day


----------



## feorag

Well we are a wildlife sanctuary which saves wildlife and we are a "not-for-profit" organisation and all the money we make goes directly to benefit the animals, so yes it was good that we could make some good money!

It's interesting though, that it's just about the first time the Wildlife Trust has ever asked us to go along to anything that they've organised to raise money for our animals!! And probably they won't again! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/312265-dinky-rumble-butt-fao-cat.html I know it's late coming, but there ya go...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

sounds like jealousy to me Eileen! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Totally!!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh dear that woman sounds dreadful! So glad you made some money for the sanctuary though  

Well the gentle leader was a resounding success..she took to it immediately. Really shocked me actually. Didn't have any dogs come running over today but there was a large rotty bounding around who she was quite interested in. Got her attention with the leader and after two times she didn't bother again: no force required just a 'leave' and a gentle check to turn her head towards me, walked right past him with no bother, really close by too. Really proud of her. 

Some woman did ask me if she was vicious as she had a muzzle on. I explained it wasn't a muzzle, and showed her that lady could quite easily open her mouth,eat,drink and even hold her ball..so if it was a muzzle it wouldn't be very good. She then got over he initial worries and started fussing all over her :lol2: so Lady was in her element.


----------



## feorag

Well I've been going 100mph all night wrapping presents for my workers at the cat show, making up a couple of hampers for the raffle, sorting out my paperwork because I have to go straight to the show hall tomorrow afternoon from work so everything has to go to work with me in the morning and I always forget something! :gasp:

Also had to clean a poo-ed in RUB courtesy of Calleigh, recharge my rechargeable handwarmers for our next outing, do food shopping at Asda for work tomorrow - I've never stopped all night and now I'm totally cream crackered with 2 long days ahead of me!


----------



## Amalthea

Busy busy busy, eh, Eileen!!

That's great, Katie!! Are "gentle leaders" like haltis, then?? I swear by haltis!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Busy busy busy, eh, Eileen!!
> 
> That's great, Katie!! Are "gentle leaders" like haltis, then?? I swear by haltis!


 

Yeps the same as haltis.



Ive just finished excercising all the dogs and doing a bit of gardening so now Im knackered. Dennis is running round in the nude with his sunblock on but the problem is it makes him sticky so he ends up needing a bath by the end of the day as he collects all the bits out the garden:lol2: Ive not long let him out as Im scared he will burn but hes so funny to watch. He found some ants which has amused him greatly :lol2: I think hes taken himself to bed with Steve now (hes on nights tonight, Steve not Dennis) as hes just ran upstairs and I heard the cat flap go (yeps we have a catflap in our bedroom door:whistling2


Eileen what a busy lady you are, I hope you have a good day


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Yeps the same as haltis.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just finished excercising all the dogs and doing a bit of gardening so now Im knackered. Dennis is running round in the nude with his sunblock on but the problem is it makes him sticky so he ends up needing a bath by the end of the day as he collects all the bits out the garden:lol2: Ive not long let him out as Im scared he will burn but hes so funny to watch. He found some ants which has amused him greatly :lol2: I think hes taken himself to bed with Steve now (hes on nights tonight, Steve not Dennis) as hes just ran upstairs and I heard the cat flap go (yeps we have a catflap in our bedroom door:whistling2
> 
> 
> Eileen what a busy lady you are, I hope you have a good day


:lol2::lol2::lol2: cat flap on your bedroom door!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: cat flap on your bedroom door!


 

:lol2: Thats most peoples reaction. We lock it at bedtime with Dennis, Purdy, Elmo and sometimes even Bailey inside as they sleep with us. Its then unlocked in the morning ready for another day


----------



## Amalthea

I was thinking about putting a flap on our bedroom door, so if we had company, we could close our door completely and the cats could still come to bed *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> I was thinking about putting a flap on our bedroom door, so if we had company, we could close our door completely and the cats could still come to bed *lol*


:lol2::lol2::lol2: oh girls!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Well... Can't be locking the furbutts out of bed, can we? *lol*


----------



## Shell195

When the kids have mates etc staying I didnt want to leave our door open or closed and of a night we have certain bed cats so thats why we got ours :lol2: didnt fancy being invaded by 16 cats either which is why we lock it at cat bedtime:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Well, that's me home a lot sooner than I expected! All my paperwork is filed ready for filling in tomorrow and all my rosettes are counted and ready - yes all 652 of them in various formats!!

Barry is busy lining a bigger box with plastic for Little Miss Stoaty so she can run around a bit more. This morning I left her with a whole mouse with the belly slit open and she's made a fair whack of a meal out of it!

It's been proper hot today, hasn't it?


----------



## Amalthea

Been LOVING the weather!!!


----------



## feorag

I might have too if I hadn't been stuck in a car, kitchen, car, show hall for the entire day!! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

We had a few errands to run, but we also had a little BBQ, which was nice  Now I am working on some cards for the rat show at the end of June.


----------



## Shell195

bloody hot today wasnt it. I seemed to spend the day checking Dennis wasnt sitting in the sun


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

My brother and his mrs and kids have been staying so it's been manic here! I've just been popping on when I get ten minutes. We went to the country park with a picnic for a few hours with my sis and all the kids so that was good. 

I'm a bit worried about Wiz, since he had his warts done last week he has been very reluctant to go for his walk. He was getting a bit like that before and I know he is really old, I'm going to mention it to the vet on monday when he has his stitches out. Bean has her next set of jabs on monday too.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> My brother and his mrs and kids have been staying so it's been manic here! I've just been popping on when I get ten minutes. We went to the country park with a picnic for a few hours with my sis and all the kids so that was good.
> 
> I'm a bit worried about Wiz, since he had his warts done last week he has been very reluctant to go for his walk. He was getting a bit like that before and I know he is really old, I'm going to mention it to the vet on monday when he has his stitches out. Bean has her next set of jabs on monday too.


 
Poor Wiz I hate it when they get old


----------



## feorag

Just what I was thinking - poor thing!

Well Little Miss Stoaty has now taken up residence in her new bigger box. The side are taller cos she was trying to jump out the other one and only had about an inch to go and she has a new plastic house, courtesy of the rats, cos they aren't allowed it.

So she's got herself in there and now thinks she's the Queen!!!







Barry is trying to persuade her out and she keeps running out, around the box and leaping back into her little house again!


----------



## Shell195

Shes a proper little madam isnt she.:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Bless her!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Just what I was thinking - poor thing!
> 
> Well Little Miss Stoaty has now taken up residence in her new bigger box. The side are taller cos she was trying to jump out the other one and only had about an inch to go and she has a new plastic house, courtesy of the rats, cos they aren't allowed it.
> 
> So she's got herself in there and now thinks she's the Queen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry is trying to persuade her out and she keeps running out, around the box and leaping back into her little house again!


We need a video just to show us what you mean :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

ive got a quick question!
scooooby and tomm question.

Scooby has started to be quite aggressive towards Tom do you recon, he is just trying to be the more dominant one, get higher on the heirachy (Sp) etc? or? they are now around 9 months old, is this the sort of age this happens? or...
its happpening everyday now, and me/dad are havign to stop fights happening, as tom gets very distressed poor thing.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> ive got a quick question!
> scooooby and tomm question.
> 
> Scooby has started to be quite aggressive towards Tom do you recon, he is just trying to be the more dominant one, get higher on the heirachy (Sp) etc? or? they are now around 9 months old, is this the sort of age this happens? or...
> its happpening everyday now, and me/dad are havign to stop fights happening, as tom gets very distressed poor thing.


Sounds like it Gina thats why I prefer brother and sister pairings as there is no competition. Get a water spray(fine jet) and if Scooby goes after Tom squirt him with it. Make sure Tom has places he can get up high as it makes them feel safe.
Maybe try a course of Zylkene for Scooby or ask the vet about Tardak(we use this at the sanctuary on cats that have been castrated but are still cat aggressive, it alters the chemicals in the brain and makes them much calmer. Boo my white cat has just had one as he was a thug and the difference is amazing)

Naughty Scooby


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Sibling rivalry Gina! Poor Tom, give him a hug from me!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like it Gina thats why I prefer brother and sister pairings as there is no competition. Get a water spray(fine jet) and if Scooby goes after Tom squirt him with it. Make sure Tom has places he can get up high as it makes them feel safe.
> Maybe try a course of Zylkene for Scooby or ask the vet about Tardak(we use this at the sanctuary on cats that have been castrated but are still cat aggressive, it alters the chemicals in the brain and makes them much calmer. Boo my white cat has just had one as he was a thug and the difference is amazing)
> 
> Naughty Scooby


a ha!! thankyou



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Sibling rivalry Gina! Poor Tom, give him a hug from me!


thankyou, will do!


----------



## feorag

Well, me now home from my cat show. Everything went very well (from my perspective in my sections anyway!). 

Susan who runs the Longhair and Semi longhair table unfortunately couldn't get until this afternoon cos she had a power cut in her area this morning and has electric garage doors, so couldn't get her car out of the garage!!! :lol2: Fortunately another committee member ran the table until she arrived.

Appart from my friend dishing out a few incorrect rosettes (like neutered rosettes instead of entire rosettes etc) we had no complaints, so that was great.

Oh yes, it's true! :lol: Only something good will get me out of my bed in the early morning and cat shows are good, even if I'm not showing.

Elizabeth who sold Amanda the Russian Blue kitten had a fabulous day - she brought 4 cats with her and they all won their certificatesm so she was really happy - having said that for some reason she always does really well at our show and wins loads!!! She was gutted when I said Amanda was going to enter her boy but couldn't get to the hall.

Gina - sorry to hear that Tom's bearing the brunt of Scooby's attempts to be "top cat"


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina - sorry to hear that Tom's bearing the brunt of Scooby's attempts to be "top cat"


ppfft he is turning into a right sod, only started to happen like yesterday..
im sure he actually thinks he is a human x dog x cat though, which makes him even more ''topppy'' lol...
twit.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> ppfft he is turning into a right sod, only started to happen like yesterday..
> im sure he actually thinks he is a human x dog x cat though, which makes him even more ''topppy'' lol...
> twit.



wait till you have kids! they're even worse :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emma!!! You are sooooooo right!!!

I tell you I wish I'd just stuck with breeding animals! At least you can sell them when they're babies and then they're gone!! Children hang around forever bringing their problems!!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Emma!!! You are sooooooo right!!!
> 
> I tell you I wish I'd just stuck with breeding animals! At least you can sell them when they're babies and then they're gone!! Children hang around forever bringing their problems!!! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: I've got a feeling els bells is never going to leave home


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> wait till you have kids! they're even worse :lol2:





feorag said:


> Emma!!! You are sooooooo right!!!
> 
> I tell you I wish I'd just stuck with breeding animals! At least you can sell them when they're babies and then they're gone!! Children hang around forever bringing their problems!!! :lol2:





butterfingersbimbo said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: I've got a feeling els bells is never going to leave home


lol....maybe i dont want kids after all.. lol


----------



## feorag

Think very carefully, cos it is a heck of a commitment.

I personally think there is a conspiracy going on between parents not to tell people without children just what having children will do to them!!! 

I believe they have the attitude "we're suffering, so you can too" :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Think very carefully, cos it is a heck of a commitment.
> 
> I personally think there is a conspiracy going on between parents not to tell people without children just what having children will do to them!!!
> 
> I believe they have the attitude "we're suffering, so you can too" :lol2:



hehe!
ive always wanted children always, OH doesnt want them till he is old... 
but havign said that all my mums side (females) have started the menopause at ages 25.. so i gotta be quick just in case....very scary, im 21 this year!


----------



## feorag

Oooh, I see! Then you don't have much time because it is an inherited trait apparently! 

You must just be born with not very many eggs stored in your ovaries then?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Oooh, I see! Then you don't have much time because it is an inherited trait apparently!
> 
> You must just be born with not very many eggs stored in your ovaries then?



err no idea? lol
i havent been tested, to be honest i dont know if you can be tested? lol
but all i knwo is my mum, grandma, and great grandma where the same.
my friedn had a baby in jan and my oh my she is stunning, i saw her 3 days after she was born, and last week, wow dont they change in a few months!!!


----------



## feorag

Yes, they sure do.

I'm no medical expert, but I do know that a woman is born with a certain number of eggs stored in her ovaries and once those have all been shed, then she can't have children. I'm assuming that when those have all gone, then the menopause will begin, cos there's no point otherwise.

Oh my God! You've got a lot to look forward to in your 20s and 30s then haven't you! :whistling2:

Don't know if they can test to see how many are left though! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes, they sure do.
> 
> I'm no medical expert, but I do know that a woman is born with a certain number of eggs stored in her ovaries and once those have all been shed, then she can't have children. I'm assuming that when those have all gone, then the menopause will begin, cos there's no point otherwise.
> 
> Oh my God! You've got a lot to look forward to in your 20s and 30s then haven't you! :whistling2:
> 
> Don't know if they can test to see how many are left though! :lol2:


hehe fun!
lol thanky!#i need to look in to it really tbh im 21 this year after all...


----------



## Shell195

Poor you Gina, I think they can test as whenever I go to the hospital they give me a blood test to see if Im pre menopausal which sadly I never am. Maybe I should send you some of my eggs as I dont need them anymore:lol2:

Eileen I totally agree with you, kids should come with a warning that they can damage your health
Although Daniel has left home this is his 3rd attempt he has always come home in the end and hes 22. Sophie is 20 and she hates even sleeping out overnight and says she cant imagine not living with me.Chris whos nearly 18 well he tried to live in a flat but it didnt work out so he came home too
When you have kids they are a lifetime commitment, give me animals anytime at least they dont keep shouting Muuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm:whip:


----------



## feorag

Oh, so true!! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Poor you Gina, I think they can test as whenever I go to the hospital they give me a blood test to see if Im pre menopausal which sadly I never am. Maybe I should send you some of my eggs as I dont need them anymore:lol2:



hehe thanky!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Gina you have some of my eggs too! But once you have them I don't want anything to do with them :lol2: I do believe it's true, you don't know what it's like till you have your own, then you can't take them back! Saying that tho I really wouldn't be without els bells :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Gina you have some of my eggs too! But once you have them I don't want anything to do with them :lol2: :flrt:


lol, how MEAN!
lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha I'm EVIL :devil:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha I'm EVIL :devil:


lol 

can anyone give me permission to *harm* the people on the bully thread?


----------



## Rosie27

freekygeeky said:


> lol
> 
> can anyone give me permission to *harm* the people on the bully thread?



go for it lol


----------



## Shell195

Hes such a sick moron. Ive just posted again:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

After his last post I think its time to hit the button. What a sicko:devil:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I decided to stay out of it or I would get in trouble again :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I decided to stay out of it or I would get in trouble again :whistling2:


 
You been in trouble before then?? :whistling2:
Ive hit the report button as we all got told off on here for something ridiculous but the likes of him can carry on regardless:devil:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> You been in trouble before then?? :whistling2:
> Ive hit the report button as we all got told off on here for something ridiculous but the likes of him can carry on regardless:devil:


Yep I have been naughty in the past :whistling2: but am a good girl now :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: i've also reported it.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Yep I have been naughty in the past :whistling2: but am a good girl now :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: i've also reported it.


 
You good :gasp: Nah, doesnt wash with me:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> You good :gasp: Nah, doesnt wash with me:lol2:


Well I did steal a woofer last month, but since then, I promise, I have behaved myself :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

How long does it take for a mod to close a thread??


----------



## feorag

I've deliberately kept away from that thread, cos I knew it would do my head in, but you are right to hit the button Shell, cos we got into trouble for something much less nasty than that!!!

On a lighter note, Emma, I laughed at your post!! :lol2:

And to cheer you all up more recent photos of Little Miss Stoaty on her thread! She's been out in the garden this afternoon - was not impressed and took ages to be persuaded out of her little house. Hopefully though she'll begin to enjoy it a bit more once she gets used to it.


----------



## freekygeeky

i reportd it a couple of times as he was driving me mad and someone like that (if it was my forum) i wouldnt want him / them on it personally. but they woudl of locked it by now if they were goign to do anything, its normally very quick.

EDIT - just been closed.


----------



## kelly2103

Just found out after rushing my cat to the vets last night that she more than likely has Polycystic kidney disease and won't recover. 

She is a British Shorthair so is prone to the disease apparently.

I'm absolutely devistated and this has come as a complete shock as she has been fine up until a few days ago when we noticed her drinking a lot more water than usual.

At the moment she is on a drip as they are trying to flush out her kidneys.

 I'm so upset I dunno what to do.


----------



## freekygeeky

kelly2103 said:


> Just found out after rushing my cat to the vets last night that she more than likely has Polycystic kidney disease and won't recover.
> 
> She is a British Shorthair so is prone to the disease apparently.
> 
> I'm absolutely devistated and this has come as a complete shock as she has been fine up until a few days ago when we noticed her drinking a lot more water than usual.
> 
> At the moment she is on a drip as they are trying to flush out her kidneys.
> 
> I'm so upset I dunno what to do.


eek sorry i havnt heard of that before, foudn a site and just did a quite skim, apparently its found in exotic short hairs, and persians, althoguh i still havent heard of it, i hope he/she gets better?
polycystic kidney disease


EDIT actually is it what is normalyl called kidney / renal falliure? or am i compleltly wrong lol?


----------



## Esarosa

kelly2103 said:


> Just found out after rushing my cat to the vets last night that she more than likely has Polycystic kidney disease and won't recover.
> 
> She is a British Shorthair so is prone to the disease apparently.
> 
> I'm absolutely devistated and this has come as a complete shock as she has been fine up until a few days ago when we noticed her drinking a lot more water than usual.
> 
> At the moment she is on a drip as they are trying to flush out her kidneys.
> 
> I'm so upset I dunno what to do.



Oh no I'm so sorry  Hopefully flushing her kidneys out will help a little? I've never heard of it before so not sure, sending lots of healing vibes and thoughts your way though.


----------



## feorag

kelly2103 said:


> Just found out after rushing my cat to the vets last night that she more than likely has Polycystic kidney disease and won't recover.
> 
> She is a British Shorthair so is prone to the disease apparently.
> 
> I'm absolutely devistated and this has come as a complete shock as she has been fine up until a few days ago when we noticed her drinking a lot more water than usual.
> 
> At the moment she is on a drip as they are trying to flush out her kidneys.
> 
> I'm so upset I dunno what to do.


Oh dear Kelly, such bad news!

NO Gina, it isn't normal kidney failure, it's actually cysts on the kidneys which are full of fluid and which take over normal kidney tissue and preventing them from functioning properly. It is prevalent in persians, exotics and British shorthairs and not so common (but not unheard of) in other cat breeds. 

It's a genetic conditions, which requires both parents to be carriers and which breeders have been aware of now for quite a few years and are testing their breeding stock in an attempt to eradicate it.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Oh dear Kelly, such bad news!
> 
> NO Gina, it isn't normal kidney failure, it's actually cysts on the kidneys which are full of fluid and which take over normal kidney tissue and preventing them from functioning properly. It is prevalent in persians, exotics and British shorthairs and not so common (but not unheard of) in other cat breeds.
> 
> It's a genetic conditions, which requires both parents to be carriers and which breeders have been aware of now for quite a few years and are testing their breeding stock in an attempt to eradicate it.


thankyou for that, poor things 
i just wondered as my last cat died (Well put down) from kidney faluire, but she was 21!!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou for that, poor things
> i just wondered as my last cat died (Well put down) from kidney faluire, but she was 21!!


Its a horrid thing and I know Persians are prone to it. Bailey my Persian boy comes from Tested Negative Parents Im glad to say
Gina 21 is an amazing age for a cat


----------



## feorag

Yes, I wish I could get a cat to 21!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Its a horrid thing and I know Persians are prone to it. Bailey my boy comes from Tested Negative Parents
> Gina 21 is an amazing age for a cat


she was ever so grumpy hehe  i grew up with her, she died in the year 2000, you couldnt even stroke her! evil.. lol.but she was a lovely cat, in a different way. she was black with white bib 

how do they test for it then?


----------



## feorag

Cats are tested by ultrasound which shows the kidney cysts.

Any breeding cats that show these cysts are being neutered to try and eradicate it from the breeding lines.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Cats are tested by ultrasound which shows the kidney cysts.
> 
> Any breeding cats that show these cysts are being neutered to try and eradicate it from the breeding lines.



ahh i see, thankyou


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes, I wish I could get a cat to 21!


she was a stray for her first 3 years too lol 
grandads cats were both put down this year, both due to kidney faliure, brothers. both 20 , 21 in dec!!
ginger is 15, but got to have a big surgery soon, dad keeps p[utting it off as he think he wont survive the surgery 
zingi was 2 yesterday you lot probabyl remember me getting him!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Kelly that's awful, I'm sorry to hear that. Can they medicate for it?


----------



## feorag

I don't know much about the disease, because it doesn't affect the breeds of cat I have, but I think it is treatable in a similar way to normal kidney disease and cats can live good and long lives with the condition.

I do hope that will be the case for this cat.


----------



## Amalthea

Kelly, I am so sorry  {{{hugs}}} Hopefully they can treat it.


----------



## Shell195

I think it depends how advanced it is(how big the cysts are etc) as to how or if they are able to treat it successfully.
Good luck Kelly my fingers are crossed for you both x


----------



## freekygeeky

any news?


----------



## Amalthea

Was just out for a walk and saw a very small, thin, PREGNANT siamese kitty... I've taken down the address she was near, but she wouldn't come over to me. She also seemed like she had something wrong with her eyes (very squinty) and was panting. What should I do??


----------



## feorag

Well, first of all Jen, bear in mind that Siamese are very thin (certainly in comparison with your male neuters). Pregnant I wouldn't be very happy about!

Squint is common in some lines of Siamese, although mainly bred out now, so maybe she's not the best of breeding.

And panting is the heat. She needed to be somewhere cool to cool down.

Could you knock on the door of the nearest house and ask if it's their kitty or if they know whose it is?? 

If she's still hanging around the same area in a few hours, I might be tempted to "catnap" her and try to find her home rather than leave her to her own devices, especially if she is pregnant.


----------



## Amalthea

Her belly looked very big, honestly  At least compared to the rest of her... I know nothing about siamese cats, really... Except what Kallie has shown us (she's probably got oriental in her somewhere) and what I read on here. But she looked skinny for her body frame to me and her belly made it look worse. Will go back over later tonight and see if I can find her again and get a picture. I tried getting her over to me, actually sat down sweet talking her... No luck. Although, another cat did come over *lol* He was one that somebody thought might have been Chester two years ago after he went missing... A big black British shorthair-like boy.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Her belly looked very big, honestly  At least compared to the rest of her... I know nothing about siamese cats, really... Except what Kallie has shown us (she's probably got oriental in her somewhere) and what I read on here. But she looked skinny for her body frame to me and her belly made it look worse. Will go back over later tonight and see if I can find her again and get a picture. I tried getting her over to me, actually sat down sweet talking her... No luck. Although, another cat did come over *lol* He was one that somebody thought might have been Chester two years ago after he went missing... A big black British shorthair-like boy.


Poor puss
When you go back take a tin of food with you and a carrier.If you cant find an owner and can get her pm me as I have contacts who would help
xx


----------



## Amalthea

I forgot to bring a camera with me, but I went back... And she's thinner than I originally thought. I got her to come over with a tin of wet food, which she wolfed down, and her hip points are very sharp, her back bone is prominant, and her hips are quite sunken. She also feels quite dehydrated. And her belly is HUGE!!! I don't think she's very old (or she's a tiny cat).... Her head is only about 3-4 inches from the back to her pointy little nose and she's smaller than Bindi. I got a bit nervous about knocking on the door after getting my hands on her (especially after Gary said I was going to get myself into trouble again)... What should I do? I dunno if I should ring the RSPCA (how useless are they), or what?!?


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> I forgot to bring a camera with me, but I went back... And she's thinner than I originally thought. I got her to come over with a tin of wet food, which she wolfed down, and her hip points are very sharp, her back bone is prominant, and her hips are quite sunken. She also feels quite dehydrated. And her belly is HUGE!!! I don't think she's very old (or she's a tiny cat).... Her head is only about 3-4 inches from the back to her pointy little nose and she's smaller than Bindi. I got a bit nervous about knocking on the door after getting my hands on her (especially after Gary said I was going to get myself into trouble again)... What should I do? I dunno if I should ring the RSPCA (how useless are they), or what?!?


RSPCA or cats protection or a local cat shelter? i guess.


----------



## Amalthea

She was so sweet once she realised I was bringing her food... Purring happily. Bless her.


----------



## Shell195

Can you get hold of her? If so pick her up and bring her home. She may have her kittens outdoors otherwise. Poor girl if need be I will foster her here as although I love all cats I have a soft spot for Siamese and they dont fair well as strays especially if pregnant


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I was able to scruff her to see how hydrated she was, so prolly could pick her up.


----------



## farmercoope

go get her Jen! she needs you!  she sounds a real sweetie and such a shame to hear shes not right.


----------



## Shell195

You get her and I can pick her up tomorrow evening if you want


----------



## freekygeeky

are you going to see if there are owners first?
or second? or not at all lol.


----------



## farmercoope

freekygeeky said:


> are you going to see if there are owners first?
> or second? or not at all lol.


even if they do, i dont think they will care much to be honest! do you! lol she shouldnt be in the state she is in, in the first place.


----------



## Amalthea

I'll go back tomorrow morning with more food. Gary's gonna kill me!!! (best not tell him *lol*) I've got something to do from 7-9,though, Shell...


----------



## freekygeeky

farmercoope said:


> even if they do, i dont think they will care much to be honest! do you! lol she shouldnt be in the state she is in, in the first place.


i agree but i woudl stillw anna know if my cat was being taken..
maybe they have come to awful finiancial difficultis and are to embarrassed to go to the vets/shelter? i dunno, i just think posters or somthing.


----------



## Shell195

Gina if I take her I will try and find her owners as there is the chance she has been missing a while and wasnt old enough to be spayed but she cant be left on the streets


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina if I take her I will try and find her owners as there is the chance she has been missing a while and wasnt old enough to be spayed but she cant be left on the streets


tottally agree

if you do take her shell please do update us!


----------



## feorag

I agree with everyone, Jen. As you have found her and feel responsible you should rescue her. Take her to Shell's who will look after her properly and her kittens.

I tend to think that Shell is maybe right and that she has been lost for a while and obviously been caught by a tom cat to add to her difficulties.

One thing's for sure, if she's pregnant, she won't stand a chance if she has them outdoors, because it seems obvious to me that she is not getting enough food to sustain the kittens and herself, so they are taking what they need and there's nothing left for her, ergo she has no fat layer on her. If she has kittens she'll struggle to feed them and have even less reserves to get herself through this.

Please rescue her Jen.


----------



## farmercoope

feorag said:


> I agree with everyone, Jen. As you have found her and feel responsible you should rescue her. Take her to Shell's who will look after her properly and her kittens.
> 
> I tend to think that Shell is maybe right and that she has been lost for a while and obviously been caught by a tom cat to add to her difficulties.
> 
> One thing's for sure, if she's pregnant, she won't stand a chance if she has them outdoors, because it seems obvious to me that she is not getting enough food to sustain the kittens and herself, so they are taking what they need and there's nothing left for her, ergo she has no fat layer on her. If she has kittens she'll struggle to feed them and have even less reserves to get herself through this.
> 
> Please rescue her Jen.


Such a good way of putting it, if she has the kittens outside, she wont be able to leave them to even try to find food much, if at all, keep us updated with what happens.


----------



## Shell195

If I get her I have a spare room she can go in. I will scan her and get her vet checked, wormed and deflead. I will also make a few phonecalls to see if anyone is missing this poor girl.
At the sanctuary we always take in stray pedigrees immediately as they dont fend well for themselves and we have contacts within the breed rescues


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> If I get her I have a spare room she can go in. I will scan her and get her vet checked, wormed and deflead. I will also make a few phonecalls to see if anyone is missing this poor girl.
> At the sanctuary we always take in stray pedigrees immediately as they dont fend well for themselves and we have contacts within the breed rescues


welldone shell, lets hope you get her tommorrow, please do update us though.
reminds me on Minu's story


----------



## Amalthea

Ok, guys, I'll go back tomorrow. She is so tiny...


----------



## Amalthea

I know it's not very definitite, but I did have a feel for a chip, cuz I can feel all three of our lot's chips and I couldn't feel one...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I know it's not very definitite, but I did have a feel for a chip, cuz I can feel all three of our lot's chips and I couldn't feel one...


 
Its very sad but not everyone chips their cats. I so need this cat NOW. She should be in someones house asleep not pregnant and on the streets.
My friend who is the primary founder of the sanctuary will probably go mad as we are struggling for money at the minute but she will get over it :lol2: she always does and if no owner appears will probably adopt her herself as she has recently had her Siamese PTS and today her old Persian too


----------



## Amalthea

She's beautiful!! Bright blue eyes (but she's very squinty) and tabby points


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> She's beautiful!! Bright blue eyes (but she's very squinty) and tabby points


 

You dont need to reply to pm then :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* So is she a bit rare, then?


----------



## Shell195

I adore tabbypoints I used to have 2 Seal Tabby points Kato and Suki socks:flrt: I may even be tempted to keep her myself (if no caring owner was found):flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I really like tabby points, too... Think they are much prettier than other pointed colors.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh I so hope she's there when you go back tomorrow Jen. Fingers and toes crossed that she is and hasn't popped by then.


----------



## Amalthea

After getting pregnant so young, she'll prolly never be a big girl, though, huh? I mean, I know siamese are dainty, but she should be bigger than Bindi, I would have thought.


----------



## Shell195

Siamese girls are quite often small (my solid choc point girl was huge though lol) but she doesnt sound very old if shes that tiny.
God I wish it was earlier, then steve would have gone over and collected her himself
She sounds a desperate little girl I need to help her

You promise me you will ring here if you get her wont you


----------



## Amalthea

I prolly would have called ya as soon as I had found her if I had your number earlier, Shell...


----------



## Shell195

Well youve got it now:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor you  Will PM ya my address and stuff


----------



## feorag

I love my tabby points too - Luna's mother was a seal tabby point!

I hope you do find her again Jen and get her to Shells. Shell you know I'll send you something towards her keep, don't you?

And on a totally different subject, this is my Monty last Saturday when we were out fundraising! I swear to God I didn't make him do this (as if I could!) and I didn't even realise he had until it was done!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snak...e-new-meaning-term-snakeskin.html#post4037418


----------



## Amalthea

That is brilliant, Eileen!!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Eileen thanks for the kind offer but we will manage.:blush: I will get her put through the sanctuary as being a co-founder and a trustee I think I should have some say in the matter for once.


Ive replied on your Monty thread, excellent pics :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to bed now. Hopefully we will have good news tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Well I'm off childminind in the next half hour, so I'll probably miss the news until I get home!

Jen I do hope you find her and can get her to Shells so she gets some good food and care - certainly sounds like she needs it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'm off childminind in the next half hour, so I'll probably miss the news until I get home!
> 
> Jen I do hope you find her and can get her to Shells so she gets some good food and care - certainly sounds like she needs it.


 

Have a good day Eileen. Im off to the Sanctuary shortly but have told Jen if she gets her to ring Steve and as soon as I come home we will drive over and collect her


----------



## feorag

OK then, fingers crossed for the poor little cat!

Enjoy your day! It's gonna be another scorcher! Too hot for me I can tell you!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OK then, fingers crossed for the poor little cat!
> 
> Enjoy your day! It's gonna be another scorcher! Too hot for me I can tell you!


 
Me too, I dont do the heat


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Me too, I dont do the heat


I loveee this weather its sooo nice! typical Brits moaning about the cold, then the hot, the rain and snow! suppose its what we do best! lol


----------



## kelly2103

My beautiful cat had to be put to sleep yesterday morning. The kidney disease was too advanced and her body was giving up on her. She had ulcers and blood clots forming in her mouth and had lost a lot of weight as a result.

I miss her so much and would give anything to have her back.


----------



## freekygeeky

kelly2103 said:


>


oh my  im so so sorry  beautiful beautiful cat.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Kelly... I am so sorry. She was a beautiful girl 

Will be heading over there to see if I can find the smeezy girl in a min. Was waiting for it to quiet down a bit outside (why is it when I am up to trouble, everybody seems to have the day off?!?)


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Oh, Kelly... I am so sorry. She was a beautiful girl
> 
> Will be heading over there to see if I can find the smeezy girl in a min. Was waiting for it to quiet down a bit outside (why is it when I am up to trouble, everybody seems to have the day off?!?)


good luck! please do keep us informed!


----------



## Esarosa

Kelly I'm so sorry  :grouphug:


Jen good luck on your smeezy rescue mission!


----------



## Amalthea

Just been down and she isn't there!!!! I went passed, saw she wasn't there, so I continued on "to go on a walk", and when I went passed again, she still wasn't there... Dammit! I'll try again later... *sigh*


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> Just been down and she isn't there!!!! I went passed, saw she wasn't there, so I continued on "to go on a walk", and when I went passed again, she still wasn't there... Dammit! I'll try again later... *sigh*


Oh no, hope she hasnt had the kittens somewhere! keep looking and better look next time!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx... Am quite pissed at myself for not getting her yesterday now!


----------



## Nerys

sorry to hear of your loss kelly.. we lost one here too today



isn't it odd how animals know where to come..

just had to take one of the local ferrals to be put to sleep..

he's a big ginger and white long haired fluff ball normally, never comes close to people, but is always about here and there, he's probably the dad to some of our kittens in fact..

anyway.. we had people over at lunchtime, and i saw Ginger sat under their van, which is a bit unusual as he does not normally hang about when people are here.. but when the van drove off, and he didn't move, despite it nearly going over him.. we guessed something was up..

he dragged himself into the thick bushes in the front garden, and was being a true feral when you got near him at all, despite hardly being able to stand for being so weak.. gloves towels thick jumpers and a bite (ouch) later.. and we could see old rotting wounds all up the back feet, back legs, spine and round the tail.. straight to vet.. i kinda knew it was a one way trip poor boy..

he was emaciated, white gums, ulcers on both eyes.. and a major truama that maybe happened a week+ back we think, probably from a car or bit of farm machinery.. riddled with lice and fleas.. and the beginning of fly strike in the wounds.. 

poor boy.. all we could do was end his misery.. even tho he was not "mine" you always feel a bit guilty that there is nothing you can do don't you..

but you have to wonder, off all the places he could have gone to die.. how did he know to come to me for the end?

 poor cat..

N


----------



## freekygeeky

oh no nerys 


i just booked ginger in for his opp on the 19th June. Very worried, regaurding his age, but the lady on the phone said that urgerys nowerdays are very safe.. even for old cats... still worried though..


----------



## Nerys

its the heat i don't like at the moment, for operations..

i always worry more when its hot like this..

they do operate successfully on a lot of older ones these days, fingers crossed he will be fine on the 19th 

N


----------



## Amalthea

Still can't find Mama Smeezer... Dunno what I should do now. I've still got the address of the house she was hanging out by. Should I call the RSCPA (grrr)??


----------



## Shell195

Kelly Im so sorry about your gorgeous pusscat I can imagine how you are feeling......................

Nerys thats awful poor lad, at least he had a peaceful ending Im so glad he found you and didnt die a lingering death elsewhere


Jen, Steve and I have been worried about this cat all day. I hope she has a home to have her kittens in even if its not a good one and she hasnt had them elsewhere. Maybe shes lying up away from the sun. If you cant find her tonight(ring me if you do as Steve will come and pick her up later) and you dont want to knock on the door then yes I would ring the RSPCA.


----------



## Amalthea

Okie dokie... I'll go have another look when it cools down (been over several times today) to see if maybe she was just getting out of the sun. If I can't see her, I'll ring the RSPCA.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Okie dokie... I'll go have another look when it cools down (been over several times today) to see if maybe she was just getting out of the sun. If I can't see her, I'll ring the RSPCA.


 
Maybe take a tin and a fork with you and see if she will come if you tap a tin as if shes that hungry and about she will rush to the sound of it


----------



## feorag

So, no good news at all today then! :sad:

Kelly, I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful cat (and she was stunning)! 

Nerys, well done you for caring enough for a unwanted unloved cat to give him a peaceful end. He sounds as if he was in dire straits and no doubt his death would not have been pleasant, so it was good that you saved him from that!

Jen, so sorry you can't fined the smeezy. Maybe, given her pregnancy, she was just finding it too hot to be out and about and so might be out now or when it gets dark. Otherwise there is the chance that she's gone into labour and is having the kittens now or has had them and won;t leave them. I so hope not as you might have a job trying to find them!


----------



## Amalthea

Will keep you all updated on the search...


----------



## feorag

Well I'm off to bed now - no luck on the Smeezie then??


----------



## Shell195

Poor little girl I hope shes ok.

If you look at Eileens Stoaty thread you will see that I too have a stoat poor little man


----------



## Amalthea

No luck...  Will try again tomorrow and if I can't find her, it'll be the RSPCA.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Kelly I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, what a beautiful kitty, am sending you a big hug.

Nerys, that was so kind to take him to the vet, RIP Ginger.

Jen, good luck finding the mama cat.

Fidget came running in with a bird in his mouth this morning, he had it by the back end and I managed to get it out of his mouth and it flew away. I know it's nature but I feel awful, I hope it's ok and it's back feathers grow back.


----------



## Amalthea

*sigh* Still no sign of her...  I've called the RSPCA...


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *sigh* Still no sign of her...  I've called the RSPCA...


maybe she has had them?
possibly?


----------



## Shell195

Maybe shes had her kittens now, lets hope the RSPCA find out where she is and do something


Did you know Ive got a stoat too that Im trying to get over to Eileens at the weekend:flrt:and Im getting a rescue Milk snake that I may rehome. The owners son has gone to prison and they dont want the snake and are scared it will starve to death so I am having it here for the time being


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Another little stoaty 

I hope the RSPCA can find her. I told them that if they can't find the house (cuz I have no idea how to get to it by the road), I'd show them where she was on foot. Am really pissed at myself, though... The woman on the phone sounded really worried, too, and she's never even seen Mama Smeeze. *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor Miss Smeezie - I hope she's OK.

Well my day didn't go _quite_ as planned. Managed to find a butcher quite a few miles away that had frozen rabbits and he even volunteered to deliver it to my childminding address between 1:00 & 2:00. He arrived just before 2:00 I bent down to get my purse out my bag and split my trousers!! I noticed last night there was a tiny tear at the back pocket seam and made a mental note to stitch it up and then forgot all about it. Well they're that thin 'peachskin' kinda fabric combats and when I bent down with my big *rse the material just tore. So I figured I could cover it with my t-shirt just to collect Eve from school, but every time I moved the tear got bigger and then another one joined it and eventually there were 2 splits running from the top of the pocket to the crutch!! So I had to throw Daniel in the car, rush across to my house, change trousers and get back to pick Eve up from school at 3:15. So I was a tad late and she was the only one left in the classroom - bless!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor Miss Smeezie - I hope she's OK.
> 
> Well my day didn't go _quite_ as planned. Managed to find a butcher quite a few miles away that had frozen rabbits and he even volunteered to deliver it to my childminding address between 1:00 & 2:00. He arrived just before 2:00 I bent down to get my purse out my bag and split my trousers!! I noticed last night there was a tiny tear at the back pocket seam and made a mental note to stitch it up and then forgot all about it. Well they're that thin 'peachskin' kinda fabric combats and when I bent down with my big *rse the material just tore. So I figured I could cover it with my t-shirt just to collect Eve from school, but every time I moved the tear got bigger and then another one joined it and eventually there were 2 splits running from the top of the pocket to the crutch!! So I had to throw Daniel in the car, rush across to my house, change trousers and get back to pick Eve up from school at 3:15. So I was a tad late and she was the only one left in the classroom - bless!!


 

:lol2: That made me giggle


----------



## feorag

It made Eve's teachers giggle too, I can tell you. It's probably the weirdest excuse they've ever been offered for a 'parent' being late to pick up their child :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

may i ask you cat ladiessssssssssssss for some help?
if the ansewr is no go away then .... 
if yes... then... lol


Ginger my old 15 is year old.. ish... ginger cat..
























He is going to the vets on the 19th for a big surgery... he is having his remaining 4 teeth out...
Now....im worried, dad is petrifed. (he is dads baby) that he woont survive the opp, dad has a sixth sense about it, a bad feeling, and its worrying me.. now .... at that age... is it likely how high percentage that somthing could go wrong?
Secondly...dads panicing beacuse the last week or so he has been acting differently...he is being friendly.. (Not like him at all).. he wont stop meowing, a friendly hello meow...(which he normally does when he wants to be let in, a thankyou sort of thing) ... and he is / wanting to be stroked, be near you (which again isnt normal)... he is also the last few days wanting more food...(than normal).... dad says maybe is is going a little ''crazy''... out old cat befroe she was pts at 21 went VERY friendly, and this was a cat you couldnt even walk past!! without getting attacked!...

Anyway...
so my questions are...

1. beacuse of his age, will he be ok? what % will he not be?
2. he is being more voacl/friendly/hungry... what could this mean?

Thankyou for your help, dad is so worried ginger is his baby

loook!! when he was all babyish (kinda) lol


----------



## freekygeeky

i hope its not bad


----------



## feorag

Sorry, Gina - I'm not ignoring you, but I've just found your post and I'm cream crackered and on my way to bed. I need to think about what you've asked, so I'll answer tomorrow when my brain is functioning better, unless Shell comes on before me and answers it for you!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Sorry, Gina - I'm not ignoring you, but I've just found your post and I'm cream crackered and on my way to bed. I need to think about what you've asked, so I'll answer tomorrow when my brain is functioning better, unless Shell comes on before me and answers it for you!


hehe thats fine, im verrry tired too 
and ive still got to do geckos!!! (2 hours + ) !!!!!! AHHHHH


----------



## Shell195

Gina why is he having his teeth out are they bothering him ?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina why is he having his teeth out are they bothering him ?


oh he had around 4/5 out in jan 08.
he now needs the rest removing.. he isnt grooming as much (looks tatty as you can see from the first pic) and he is dribbling , and he is licking them, and we went to th vets and they suggested they needed removing.. he showed them to me and they dont look nice 

when he had it done last time 
grumpy ginger


----------



## freekygeeky

actually if you look at teh two pics, a year apart look at the difference in his fur



















very different


----------



## Shell195

Anesthetics are very safe these days so I dont think it should be a problem if hes otherwise in good health. Im not sure what the % is though. You could ask for a Pre- op blood test to check his liver/kidney function are ok

I honestly dont know why hes changed if hes still eating well. Maybe he has mellowed with age. The meowing could be a sign he is losing his hearing or going a bit senile as 15 is a good age for a cat. Ive never had one myself that lived beyond 18 years and that was a Siamese


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Anesthetics are very safe these days so I dont think it should be a problem if hes otherwise in good health. Im not sure what the % is though. You could ask for a Pre- op blood test to check his liver/kidney function are ok
> 
> I honestly dont know why hes changed if hes still eating well. Maybe he has mellowed with age. The meowing could be a sign he is losing his hearing or going a bit senile as 15 is a good age for a cat. Ive never had one myself that lived beyond 18 years and that was a Siamese



ok thankyou.... its just quite scary.. he is a cat that hardly wants attention.. so doesnt go on your lap etc... but the last week or so, he has been comming up to you, follwing you, jumping on the sofa to sit near you!! now that is strange. he is wanting more and more food.... much more than normal... hmmm
i hope he is ok  

they are doing pre op beacuse he is old. 

btw what are the symptoms of going senile? in a cat?


----------



## Shell195

If his teeth are bothering him he wont be grooming himself as much which is why his fur looks like that although ailing health can also make it look the same as they dont groom themselves

Why not get your Dad to discuss his worries with the vet and he can help put his mind at rest


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed now too but Im sure Eileen will add more tomorrow


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> If his teeth are bothering him he wont be grooming himself as much which is why his fur looks like that although ailing health can also make it look the same as they dont groom themselves
> 
> Why not get your Dad to discuss his worries with the vet and he can help put his mind at rest



yea i will have to he is comming with me on the 19th,and i asked if i can have an appointment first to tlk about everything. dad is very worried, he really is his baby. i think its beacuse he is the only ''hard'' one.. lol

he is a guard cat..
he sits outside our house, from 5 when dad goes to work, to 5 at night, when dad gets back.. lol
he will also attack anyone or anything that goes near him... dogs have to walk on the other sid e of the road.. he went for a newfonland the other day!!! and it was HUGE

anywya... lol
thankyou for your help 

bed time!


----------



## Shell195

Just found this for you Gina

*Cat gone crazy? It may be senile*

Jennifer Viegas​Discovery News

Wednesday, 15 August 2007











Mental disorders associated with ageing, including Alzheimer's, are far more common in domesticated cats than previously realised, researchers say.

According to a forthcoming paper in the _Journal of Small Animal Practice_, more than half of all cats over the age of 15 show signs of senility. 

The findings support a growing body of evidence suggesting that most, if not all, mammals, can suffer age-related conditions normally associated with people. 

In the case of cats, the main difference is that a 15 year old individual can be compared to an 85 year old person.

Another recent study found that about half of all octogenarians, too, show signs of dementia.

Behaviours associated with senility in cats range from acting disoriented and changes in their social relationships to shifting sleep habits, says lead author Dr Danielle Gunn-Moore, head of the Feline Clinic at the University of Edinburgh's Hospital for Small Animals. 

Symptoms may also include inappropriate vocalising, forgetting commands, breaking housetraining, pacing, wandering, sluggishness, unusual interest or disinterest in food, and decreased grooming and confusion, such as "forgetting that they have just been fed", says Gunn-Moore.

These behaviours can also be associated with other health conditions, such as thyroid problems and diabetes.


----------



## feorag

Morning all! 

That's really interesting reading Shell. Hmm.... senility - hadn't thought of that. I do know that we find all our cats have a sort of a "mid-life crisis" when they get to about 7 onwards and become much more attention seeking. The ones that liked to be on laps and have attention get worse and the ones that _never_ sat on laps and were too busy to have attention, suddenly start seeking it. And the older they get the worse they get until by the time they in their teens they're turning into velcro!

Gina, as Shell says anaesthetics today are much safer than they were, but of course you realise there is still a risk and I don't think anyone, even the vet, can guarantee that the anaesthetic won't affect Ginger.

An open coat on a cat is a sure sign that the cat is below par, whether the cat is 2 or 22. On an older cat it could be his teeth, it could be just a general lack of interest in life and care, as cats normally are such very clean animals. Maybe it is senility, maybe it's just that his teeth hurt and being in constant pain is debilitating, so it could be something as simple as depression. I know that sounds a bit daft, but I think animals can become depressed, just maybe not in the same way we as humans recognise depression, but just not care enough to worry about looking after itself.

I think you have to go down the road of having the teeth removed first, to eliminate that as a possibility for his lack of care of himself. Blood tests beforehand will warn the vet of his organ functions which is important when having an anaesthetic. If the teeth coming out don't change his demeanour and appearance, then it wasn't the teeth and you're back to square one trying to work out what the problem is. 

Has he ever had his thyroid checked?


----------



## freekygeeky

*''Symptoms may also include inappropriate vocalising, forgetting commands, breaking housetraining, pacing, wandering, sluggishness, unusual interest or disinterest in food, and decreased grooming and confusion, such as "forgetting that they have just been fed", says Gunn-Moore.''*

verry interesting..




feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> That's really interesting reading Shell. Hmm.... senility - hadn't thought of that. I do know that we find all our cats have a sort of a "mid-life crisis" when they get to about 7 onwards and become much more attention seeking. The ones that liked to be on laps and have attention get worse and the ones that _never_ sat on laps and were too busy to have attention, suddenly start seeking it. And the older they get the worse they get until by the time they in their teens they're turning into velcro!
> 
> Gina, as Shell says anaesthetics today are much safer than they were, but of course you realise there is still a risk and I don't think anyone, even the vet, can guarantee that the anaesthetic won't affect Ginger.
> 
> An open coat on a cat is a sure sign that the cat is below par, whether the cat is 2 or 22. On an older cat it could be his teeth, it could be just a general lack of interest in life and care, as cats normally are such very clean animals. Maybe it is senility, maybe it's just that his teeth hurt and being in constant pain is debilitating, so it could be something as simple as depression. I know that sounds a bit daft, but I think animals can become depressed, just maybe not in the same way we as humans recognise depression, but just not care enough to worry about looking after itself.
> 
> I think you have to go down the road of having the teeth removed first, to eliminate that as a possibility for his lack of care of himself. Blood tests beforehand will warn the vet of his organ functions which is important when having an anaesthetic. If the teeth coming out don't change his demeanour and appearance, then it wasn't the teeth and you're back to square one trying to work out what the problem is.
> 
> Has he ever had his thyroid checked?


thankyou. he hasnt had his thiroiods checked, not that i know of, when he was hit by a car this year he has an all over check, but i don thtink that was included. 
i think once his teeth are out, that should help to find out whats wrong. i mean i know how much tooth ache hurts so maybe its a mix of, it hurts to lick, and im depresssed beacuse it hurts?..

and maybe he is just going senile...



ill see what the vets says on the 19th. they are going to do the pre op blood tests etc, will this test for tyroid probs too?


----------



## Shell195

No Gina I think it just covers the renal function(liver and kidneys) If you ask the vet they can feel if his thyroid is enlarged whilst he is awake as its at the front of the neck/throat area


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> No Gina I think it just covers the renal function(liver and kidneys) If you ask the vet they can feel if his thyroid is enlarged whilst he is awake as its at the front of the neck/throat area


a ha thankyou 
told dad about the symptoms, i read teh quote you posted shell.
and he says thats eactly him, so that could mean being senile, thyroid, or diabetes...

also when he is under anethetic, do you recon they would do his claws and put a collar on him?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i RECKON THEY COULD SLIP A COLLAR ON HIM AND oo give him a manicure while he's kipping! I worry about Wiz when he has to have something done but so far he's been fine, Ginger should be ok hun as he's quite a healthy sturdy lad isn't he? Bless him! 

Eileen your pants!!!! :lol2:

Shell you have a stoat????? and a milksnake???? :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> i RECKON THEY COULD SLIP A COLLAR ON HIM AND oo give him a manicure while he's kipping! I worry about Wiz when he has to have something done but so far he's been fine, Ginger should be ok hun as he's quite a healthy sturdy lad isn't he? Bless him!


lol
i have never ever been able to touch his legs....lol... let alone clip his claws...they definatly need doing now..
and he needs a collar now he is getting old and im owrried he will fall asleep under a car or somthing, and noone will know where he lives, and wont think to microchip check him...

bascially he wont let me do anything to him! lol never has lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh bless him, he sounds like a right character! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh bless him, he sounds like a right character! :flrt:


lol you could call him that..
he is probably just scarred from when he was on the streets... then adopted out to our next door neighbours whos 3 year old child would push him around in a buggy, and dress him up... lol... they then moved, and left him to us.


----------



## feorag

When is Ginger going in again, Gina? Will be thinking about him and have my fingers crossed for you both!

Emma, I wish you could have seen the state of them! And my light blue bikini high legs sticking out the back - :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> i RECKON THEY COULD SLIP A COLLAR ON HIM AND oo give him a manicure while he's kipping! I worry about Wiz when he has to have something done but so far he's been fine, Ginger should be ok hun as he's quite a healthy sturdy lad isn't he? Bless him!
> 
> Eileen your pants!!!! :lol2:
> 
> Shell you have a stoat????? and a milksnake???? :mf_dribble:


:lol2: Yes to both
I have taken in a Large(4ft ish) Milk snake. Not sure which type. It arrived in a 2ft viv and the only heat/light source was a low energy bulb and 5 mice lined up on a piece of bark.(they gave it one a day and wondered why it wouldnt eat:whistling2 It also stunk to high heaven:bash:
The snake itself is in good condition very handleable and about to shed
The owner has been jailed not sure why but it was signed over to the police who made the mans elderly parents sign for it. They didnt have a clue about its care tbh and swapped the basking bulb to a low energy bulb to reduce the energy bill
Im looking after it at the minute as everyone else is scared of snakes but I will be rehoming this snake shortly


----------



## Shell195

Ive been to the vets today with Chewie and although he has a head tilt and still goes off balance sometimes the vet has given him another Convenia injection and doesnt need to go back as long as he keeps improving
I got to see my Hedgehog who is now a happy resident at the vets it appears. She is still listing to the left but is eating unaided now and Iain is trying a new drug on her. Shes had blood tests, x rays, medication and constant nursing and all this Free of charge as the vet has a soft spot for APH and wants to learn more. She even spent a weekend at his house:lol2: Hows that for dedication


----------



## feorag

Well, that's good news about Chewwie and very interestesting with regard to the hedgehog! You must love your vet!! I know I would!! :lol2:

Pity about the milk snake - you know with the advent of the internet information is so easily available for people it still amazes me how much people guess about what they are doing instead of researching it!! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, that's good news about Chewwie and very interestesting with regard to the hedgehog! You must love your vet!! I know I would!! :lol2:
> 
> Pity about the milk snake - you know with the advent of the internet information is so easily available for people it still amazes me how much people guess about what they are doing instead of researching it!! :devil:


 
Shame the vets freebies dont extend to the cats:whistling2:

The couple with the snake were very upset, I dont actually know what the adult son had done but they said he will never be coming back and where grateful that we took the snake as they kept saying it was going to die of starvation. It had been at the sons place until the police brought it over to them so they actually had no idea and I doubt they had the internet
I will rehome it to someone nice as I really dont want to start with snakes again


----------



## freekygeeky

19th eileen


----------



## feorag

Oh, right in the middle of my holidays! I will be attempting to stay in touch, but as the signal is poor where we are actually staying, I'll probably only be able to get on line when we're out and about and that's not what holidays are really for! :lol2:

I will keep an eye for news though! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Ive been to the vets today with Chewie and although he has a head tilt and still goes off balance sometimes the vet has given him another Convenia injection and doesnt need to go back as long as he keeps improving
> I got to see my Hedgehog who is now a happy resident at the vets it appears. She is still listing to the left but is eating unaided now and Iain is trying a new drug on her. Shes had blood tests, x rays, medication and constant nursing and all this Free of charge as the vet has a soft spot for APH and wants to learn more. She even spent a weekend at his house:lol2: Hows that for dedication


Excellent news for Chewie! :no1: and hedgie :no1: I think we need pics of the milksnake, just so we can be sure that it is a snake and not something else :lol2:


----------



## sparky the skink

*.....*

...:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Will get pics tomorrow. I think its a male, its vey placid and so glad of some heat. It will be needing a home shortly:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Will get pics tomorrow. I think its a male, its vey placid and so glad of some heat. It will be needing a home shortly:whistling2:



will it now? :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Had a horribly night 

Quoted from 18+

_Well we finially got in last night at around 4 o'clock.

My brother was at A and E from around 11, he got dropped off at our house, by a ladysaying he had just been attacked.. (she also drove past addenbrooks(hospital) on the way to ours, god knows why she didnt go there, anyway...). I then rang the police, ambulance, and mum. Police met us at addenbrooks, paramedic was rubbish IMO, and there were no ambulances....... so we had to drive to addenbrooks..
got there, he had lots of medicince and 4 x rays..
Today he has just woken up very sore. Thankyfully. He could of easily been dead in my opinion. 

He had just came out of a night club (for under 16's) they have a few live bands indie bands etc...He his 5 girly friends and 3 guys where waiting for their mums to pick them up. Whilst waiting 2 guys (Chavs..scum..) came up to them, 2 of the guys legged it..one got headbutteed in the head and punched in the head then ran. Jack stayed with the girls (he is only 15 very thin lanky and verrrry camp... so not much use, but its great that he did that... what are friends for eh?) they then head butted him in the head a couple of times and punched him round the head a couple of times, causing him to collapse to the floor. Where there repeatedly kicked him in the ribs/stomache/head/face until he was unconcious. What upset me the most was, he kept crying to me on the way to hospital, that he ''didnt do anything wrong, i thought i was going to die, and they were kicking me like a football'' that was so upsetting to hear..

The most bloody annoying thing were the police, everyone seems to hate them, i had nothing against them... now i do...

And another thing, why why why is this contry so scared of sticky up for its self... NO one none of his friends have made a compaint to the police, they all refused to make a statment...

Oh and whilst jack was unconcious, apparently, the guys said sorry, they got the wrong people...
now if people are out to actually harm possibly kill....then flip me, they should be done, locked away in my opinion..... 

Flip me... that was awful :sad:_ 
_ 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-adult-18/317212-what-horrible-night-my-brother.html
_


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> Had a horribly night
> 
> Quoted from 18+
> 
> _Well we finially got in last night at around 4 o'clock.
> 
> My brother was at A and E from around 11, he got dropped off at our house, by a ladysaying he had just been attacked.. (she also drove past addenbrooks(hospital) on the way to ours, god knows why she didnt go there, anyway...). I then rang the police, ambulance, and mum. Police met us at addenbrooks, paramedic was rubbish IMO, and there were no ambulances....... so we had to drive to addenbrooks..
> got there, he had lots of medicince and 4 x rays..
> Today he has just woken up very sore. Thankyfully. He could of easily been dead in my opinion.
> 
> He had just came out of a night club (for under 16's) they have a few live bands indie bands etc...He his 5 girly friends and 3 guys where waiting for their mums to pick them up. Whilst waiting 2 guys (Chavs..scum..) came up to them, 2 of the guys legged it..one got headbutteed in the head and punched in the head then ran. Jack stayed with the girls (he is only 15 very thin lanky and verrrry camp... so not much use, but its great that he did that... what are friends for eh?) they then head butted him in the head a couple of times and punched him round the head a couple of times, causing him to collapse to the floor. Where there repeatedly kicked him in the ribs/stomache/head/face until he was unconcious. What upset me the most was, he kept crying to me on the way to hospital, that he ''didnt do anything wrong, i thought i was going to die, and they were kicking me like a football'' that was so upsetting to hear..
> 
> The most bloody annoying thing were the police, everyone seems to hate them, i had nothing against them... now i do...
> 
> And another thing, why why why is this contry so scared of sticky up for its self... NO one none of his friends have made a compaint to the police, they all refused to make a statment...
> 
> Oh and whilst jack was unconcious, apparently, the guys said sorry, they got the wrong people...
> now if people are out to actually harm possibly kill....then flip me, they should be done, locked away in my opinion.....
> 
> Flip me... that was awful :sad:_
> _ ___________________


Bloody hell Gina your poor brother! It's sad that his mates won't make a complaint to the police, sounds like Jack was lucky not to have more serious injuries. Some people are just :censor:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Bloody hell Gina your poor brother! It's sad that his mates won't make a complaint to the police, sounds like Jack was lucky not to have more serious injuries. Some people are just :censor:


i was Fuming, SO so angry. What he was saying and reapting was so so so upsetting... 
poor thing.


----------



## feorag

Gina - that's dreadful - poor Jack!

I think it's a reflection of our society that people not involved in conflict who step in to try and help someone in a situation like Jack was in last night often end up dead and it has made people frightened to intervene when they see things like this happening. 

It's no excuse and I don't think I could stand by and watch something like that going on without doing something.

But to stand and watch something like that happening and not be prepared to make a statement to the police to help these people be caught is much worse in my opinion!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh my gosh Gina I'm so sorry. Your poor brother! His friends need parts lopping off till they make a statement though.


----------



## Amalthea

Holy hell, Gina...  I hope your brother is ok... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Gina thats awful, I think he should make his friends ex friends tbh
I hope hes ok, Big Hugs


Lately this country seems to be controlled by these kind of bully boys. The law needs changing it really does


----------



## Shell195

Well we took the Stoat over to the Wildlife centre this morning, it was only 20 minutes away so handy for future reference. We got taken into the private hospital and watched them handfeeding a Tawny owl recovering from concussion, saw Fox cubs,Eagle Owls,Barn Owls,Tawny Owls, a Kestrel a Badger and Hedgehogs and observed them hand feeding about 50 various fledglings. The place is tucked in the middle of a Nature reserve and is wonderful. They have put the Stoat in Squirrel cage in the hospital with logs etc in it and have given him a chopped up chick to eat. They say they will observe him for a few days to check he is eating then move him into an outside pen until he is ready for release.
I still wish he could have gone to Eileens as it would have benefited both the Stoats but it wasnt meant to be. I will ring in a week or 2 for an update on him
Ive taken a few photos of him and will put them up later

Eileen how is Miss Stoaty doing we need updated photos ............please


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Well we took the Stoat over to the Wildlife centre this morning, it was only 20 minutes away so handy for future reference. We got taken into the private hospital and watched them handfeeding a Tawny owl recovering from concussion, saw Fox cubs,Eagle Owls,Barn Owls,Tawny Owls, a Kestrel a Badger and Hedgehogs and observed them hand feeding about 50 various fledglings. The place is tucked in the middle of a Nature reserve and is wonderful. They have put the Stoat in Squirrel cage in the hospital with logs etc in it and have given him a chopped up chick to eat. They say they will observe him for a few days to check he is eating then move him into an outside pen until he is ready for release.
> I still wish he could have gone to Eileens as it would have benefited both the Stoats but it wasnt meant to be. I will ring in a week or 2 for an update on him
> Ive taken a few photos of him and will put them up later
> 
> Eileen how is Miss Stoaty doing we need updated photos ............please


Excellent news hun! That place sounds fantastic! :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Heres a couple of pics of the Stoat and the Snake, taken this morning

What kind of Milk Snake is this a Pab or a Sin ?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

lovely pics! looks Sinaloan as the red bands are long?


----------



## Amalthea

Your stoat is quite the handsome guy!! Looks a bit more advanced that Miss Stoaty.


----------



## exotic_girl

yeah i would probably say Sinaloan too. 

your stoat is GORGEOUS! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Your stoat is quite the handsome guy!! Looks a bit more advanced that Miss Stoaty.


 
Well he only weighed 114grams where as Miss Stoaty weighed quite a bit heavier. He was about 6" long and as wild as they come and would jump at your hand. I put the cat toy in to get his attention for the photo so he proceeded to savage it:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ouch I have a long deep scratch on my hand off silly Dennis. He spotted the snake in the viv and jumped up on the table so I went to lift him down just as it moved, what a silly boy he really freaked out and leapt out of my hands using his claws to propell himself. Hes now refusing to go in the spare room:lol2: The other cats just ignore snakes, what a silly boy


----------



## feorag

I'm sitting here LOL-ing at Dennis! :lol2: Silly boy is right!

Well your stoat was gorgeous Shell. Miss Stoaty measures about 8-9" so she's maybe a little older than he was, but not sure.

She's been outside in a kitten pen for most of the day today. Didn't see her come out at all, but half way through the day her mouse vanished inside her box, so she must have come out and got it.

Well as you know I treated myself to a new laptop, which I thought was a great idea to save me spending hours in exile upstairs in the spare bedroom where the computer is. So I'm sitting here on the settee typing on it when along comes Harry! He started on the arm beside me, then the front half began "the slither" until the front half was lying over my right arm hampering my typing skills.

Now he's right across the front of my arms, so apart from struggling to type, I can barely see the screen!! I've just taken this photo with the webcam so you can see what I mean! LOL


----------



## Shell195

Aaah Bless, you obviously arent paying him enough attention:lol2:


My hand hurts:lol2:when I put Dennis to bed in our room before he refused to walk past the door where the snake is I had to carry him squirming and physically put him in as he just kept staring at the door with his ears flat on his head:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Silly Dennis! :lol2: I bet it takes him ages to get over that!!

BTW I've finished his Aran jumper. Now I made it using a brown tweedy 'real' wool, not soft acrylic wool or stretchy stuff like his last one, so it won't be as stretchy and it should be warmer for the winter for him.

I used the same pattern as I did for his last one, but added only a couple of stitches cos sometimes Aran can pull the width in a bit and, as I've already said, the wool doesn't stretch like the other one, and just added my own style Aran pattern.

Now this one was too tight for Fatty Luna to get on cos of her big belly, so I'm hoping it will be a good snug fit for Dennis. If it isn't then let me know.

I've parcelled it up this afternoon with the Metacam and I'll get it off in the post to you on Monday.


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou everyone


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Silly Dennis! :lol2: I bet it takes him ages to get over that!!
> 
> BTW I've finished his Aran jumper. Now I made it using a brown tweedy 'real' wool, not soft acrylic wool or stretchy stuff like his last one, so it won't be as stretchy and it should be warmer for the winter for him.
> 
> I used the same pattern as I did for his last one, but added only a couple of stitches cos sometimes Aran can pull the width in a bit and, as I've already said, the wool doesn't stretch like the other one, and just added my own style Aran pattern.
> 
> Now this one was too tight for Fatty Luna to get on cos of her big belly, so I'm hoping it will be a good snug fit for Dennis. If it isn't then let me know.
> 
> I've parcelled it up this afternoon with the Metacam and I'll get it off in the post to you on Monday.


Thats wonderful
Let me know the cost for all your hard work and Ill get it to you:2thumb: Im sure Dennis would say thankyou himself but hes to busy hiding under the bed:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Louis does that when I'm on the laptop, Eileen!! *lol*

Kallie used my hand as a push off once... I now have a scar on my palm


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

what you been up to everyone?

I have a kitty question, how do you get your kitties to keep their bloody collars on? We have gone through so many lately, I've been buying the quick release ones but they lose them the day they get them little :devil:


----------



## feorag

Sorry, that's one cat question I'm totally unable to answer cos mine have never had collars! :lol2:

I've been out for lunch with a friend - her treat for her birthday! I ate so much I was stuffed and wished I hadn't!! Why oh why do I have to enjoy food so much! I wish i could take a magic pill that would make it taste grotty so I wouldn't want to eat it!

Then I came home and had a bit play with Little Miss Stoaty trying to encourage her to come out of her box outside in the garden and now I'm catching up with my 'correspondence' before sitting down for tea and a bit of telly!!

God! My life is so exciting!! :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

butterfingersbimbo said:


> what you been up to everyone?
> 
> I have a kitty question, how do you get your kitties to keep their bloody collars on? We have gone through so many lately, I've been buying the quick release ones but they lose them the day they get them little :devil:



Hmm never had this problem and Sophie, Meg & Harriet were allowed outside. So all had collars on. They had the safety ones and Sophie used to keep her collars in such pristine condition they would last years if we didn't change them. We still have Sophie's last collar and that was almost two years old and still looks new :gasp: 

Harriet and Meg used to knacker theres within a few weeks-months, but never removed them, so i'm not sure what to suggest. They're not being removed by someone else are they? Probably an off the wall suggestion but it does happen.


----------



## freekygeeky

collars, and loosin ghtem cost me a small fortune!
i now use the elastic ones, they will stretch if caught it a tree but dont reliese if they touch a leaf.. lol the ones that unclip are too sensitve!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> collars, and loosin ghtem cost me a small fortune!
> i now use the elastic ones, they will stretch if caught it a tree but dont reliese if they touch a leaf.. lol the ones that unclip are too sensitve!


OOO i will have a look for some of those thanks hun! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I had an odd day yesterday so forgot to check this out:lol2:

Collars and cats .....................Ive nevr used them but the loose sanctuary cats do(quick release) and are forever losing them
We dont like the ones with the elastic as we have too many cats brought in with collar injuries and have heard some sad stories.
Collar injuries happen when the collar becomes loose and the cat gets it leg through it trying to get it off. The cat panics and gets lost and all the time the collar is sawing through the soft armpit skin. The wound takes ages to heal and stitches break down which can result in the cat needing amputation at the worst. The sad collar stories are where the cat has been climbing a tree and slips, the branches go through the collar and the elastic doesnt stretch enough to slide over the cats head result one hanged cat
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news about these collars but I really needed to share my experiances. I know that these are extreme cases and some peoples cats never have a problem Im glad to say.


----------



## Shell195

I had a call from a lady last night that had found 3 hoglets under her hedge on Sunday. She left them overnight but found no mother so brought them into her house and left them there while she went to work. Last night she came home and one had died so she then tried to feed them whiskas kitten milk:gasp:

I gave my friend her number and she took them straight over to hers.
These hoglet where ice cold (no heat given and no bedding given just had a lid to sleep on) starving hungry and once warmed up took Esbilac milk with no problem( only offered kitten milk)

Why take them, not keep them warm and not seek advice until they start to die?? 
She said they wernt in a nest under the hedge and look like they have some small wounds
I could have reared these but thought I would let my friends neighbour do them as she is so good, maybe next time:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:bash: Well I'm gobsmacked! People will never cease to amaze me!

I'm with you Shell - why take them into the house and then ignore them for the whole day - what was the point? Poor critters must have been badly dehydrated let alone starving!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :bash: Well I'm gobsmacked! People will never cease to amaze me!
> 
> I'm with you Shell - why take them into the house and then ignore them for the whole day - what was the point? *Poor critters must have been* *badly dehydrated let alone starving*!


 

Very, I believe one was worse than the other, not heard how they have got on overnight yet, Guessing about 2 weeks old, their eyes arent open yet
It took 2 hours to warm them up enough to feed them


----------



## freekygeeky

ive only had this is the collar is loose, mine are tight (as in one finger can get under it, thats all) if its any looser, they get their arms or jaw stuck under it... or tongue


Shell195 said:


> I had an odd day yesterday so forgot to check this out:lol2:
> 
> Collars and cats .....................Ive nevr used them but the loose sanctuary cats do(quick release) and are forever losing them
> We dont like the ones with the elastic as we have too many cats brought in with collar injuries and have heard some sad stories.
> Collar injuries happen when the collar becomes loose and the cat gets it leg through it trying to get it off. The cat panics and gets lost and all the time the collar is sawing through the soft armpit skin. The wound takes ages to heal and stitches break down which can result in the cat needing amputation at the worst. The sad collar stories are where the cat has been climbing a tree and slips, the branches go through the collar and the elastic doesnt stretch enough to slide over the cats head result one hanged cat
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news about these collars but I really needed to share my experiances. I know that these are extreme cases and some peoples cats never have a problem Im glad to say.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Bugger, I have put a reflective elasticated collar on Fidge today as this morning I put his new quick release collar on and Bean was playing in the garden with him and broke it! She nibbles at them the little minx :devil:
have also put extra bells on it as I don't want him to bring me any more birds home. Not sure what to do now, I wish you could get a safe spray paint to put the cats address etc on their bodies, I really worry about losing them.


----------



## freekygeeky

i have some piccies to share...


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Bugger, I have put a reflective elasticated collar on Fidge today as this morning I put his new quick release collar on and Bean was playing in the garden with him and broke it! She nibbles at them the little minx :devil:
> have also put extra bells on it as I don't want him to bring me any more birds home. Not sure what to do now, I wish you could get a safe spray paint to put the cats address etc on their bodies, I really worry about losing them.


i hate quick realse ones, and mie always lost them, not in my garden!! lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I forgot to say what was the woman thinking with the hedgehogs????? :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Both the hogs have survived the night. The woman has just rang for an update on them, she said they were in the corner under the hedge near the shed and her dogs found them. She says she didnt know what to do and left them overnight but panicked when they were still there unattended in the morning.
They both have scratches on them so I wonder if her dogs did this when pawing at them.
Fingers crossed they can survive


----------



## freekygeeky

Look at these pics!! look how grown up they look!!

















Ginger..and his teeth... showing them off nicely...seee the top ones and bottom back ones? they are the ones

























Zingiiiii

















and finially...scooby the mouse

























oh and simba (just got off the phone, about him, i am now allowed to let him intereact with my cats as he is becomming worse. they said that they will try to rehome him with other kittens and he will go to a home iun a week...or two)


----------



## Shell195

Fab pics Gina They are huge now. How did you get Ginger to open wide?:lol2: Poor little Simba he needs friends, I wonder why they wont let him interact, after ours are tested we let them mix with the fosterers cats as long as they are healthy. We feel that its a small risk to take and would rather they turned out well adjusted pets. I find Woodgreen very odd at times
EDIT As I never read your post properly lol. Im so glad that Simba can now interact with your cats, let us know how he gets on


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Fab pics Gina They are huge now. How did you get Ginger to open wide?:lol2: Poor little Simba he needs friends, I wonder why they wont let him interact, after ours are tested we let them mix with the fosterers cats as long as they are healthy. We feel that its a small risk to take and would rather they turned out well adjusted pets. I find Woodgreen very odd at times
> EDIT As I never read your post properly lol. Im so glad that Simba can now interact with your cats, let us know how he gets on


hehe will do. i will onyl let him interact with scooby, scooby has met him, once ..
and tom has met him once and hated him, so its just scooby, but thats better than nothing. Ginger was so very tired... lol and graham luckly took the pic just in time!


----------



## feorag

Good news about the hogs, Shell. Fingers crossed that they make it.

Gina - excellent pictures, as always!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Great pics Gina! come here and take some of mine please :flrt: I'm so glad to hear that Simba can start getting to know your others.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Good news about the hogs, Shell. Fingers crossed that they make it.
> 
> Gina - excellent pictures, as always!


thankyou 



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Great pics Gina! come here and take some of mine please :flrt: I'm so glad to hear that Simba can start getting to know your others.


hehe if you were closer, and those pics where taken by graham, with his new flash heheh! he was experimenting! 

and simba met zingi tom and ginger and scooby today
scooby was fine, playing with him, zingi nearly pooed himself and legged it, tom was interested but very angry with simba and me.. ginger had black eyes on and looked like he wanted to eat him, but left him be, until simba thought he woudl just on him, and that ended up with simba flying accross the room, ginger has a verrry strong punch! lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> hehe if you were closer, and those pics where taken by graham, with his new flash heheh! he was experimenting!
> 
> and simba met zingi tom and ginger and scooby today
> scooby was fine, playing with him, zingi nearly pooed himself and legged it, tom was interested but very angry with simba and me.. ginger had black eyes on and looked like he wanted to eat him, but left him be, until simba thought he woudl just on him, and that ended up with simba flying accross the room, ginger has a verrry strong punch! lol


 
Im sure this is just what Simba needs. Your other cats will teach him some manners


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Im sure this is just what Simba needs. Your other cats will teach him some manners


definatly. he will be going to woodgreen in a week or two but hopefully a week of being told off by the others should help.


----------



## feorag

Forgot to ask - did anyone watch "Springwatch" tonight! 

That incredible stoat mum with all those babies moving the nest site! I laughed so much at her rushing backwards and forwards, carrying all the food stores, her little legs going nineteen to the dozen, she must have been exhausted by the end!


----------



## Shell195

I keep missing this, I had it on series link but ste deleted it by mistake and i forgot


----------



## feorag

Here's the link to last night's programme BBC - BBC Two Programmes - Springwatch, 2009, Episode 10

Go forward to 15:15 and you'll see it - honestly it's amazing to watch this little busy wifie going about her business! Bless! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Wow that was excellent and what a huge litter too :gasp: 9 of them

Arent they huge? nearly adult size and still with mum, I wonder how old they are


----------



## feorag

I wondered how old they were too, because at first it was hard to distinguish mum from the rest! Wonderful to watch though wasn't it? Bless her! :flrt:

9 is a heck of a size litter for any critter to rear, let alone a wild one, no wonder she was out hunting so much!!


----------



## Shell195

*FAO Eileen*

FAO Eileen, Dennis`s Jumper arrived this morning , Thankyou very much once again. As its so flipping cold here hes got it on now. Guess what ? it is a good fit :flrt::flrt: What a smart looking Jumper it is too

Photos will be taken shortly:2thumb: (hes sucking my neck and kneading at the minute so I dont want to disturb him :whistling2

pm me the price inc postage so I can pay you and dont forget to add your Paypal address

ps Thanks for the Metacam it will come in handy


----------



## feorag

That's excellent - so glad it fits well. I forgot to put the wool band in with it - I usually do so the person I've knit it for knows what the wool is and how to wash it. I'm on my way out now, but I'll get the band and give you the info tonight, cos I know it's a high percentage of wool, which is why it's courser than the soft wool in his other jumpers.


----------



## Shell195

Its ok Eileen I will just handwash in luke warm water with Woolite and squeeze the excess water out and dry flat, that sounds about right doesnt it
He looks really fab in it and toasty warm:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

*Dennis in his new jumper*

Thankyou Auntie Eileen:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

aww doesnt he look erm..fun  haha, he looks great, squidgable!


----------



## Shell195

I was on the phone to somebody I dont know and he said "Is that your cat I can hear?" I said "Yes can you hear him purring?" His reply was "he sounds very passionate":lol2: I didnt tell him that Dennis was sucking my neck and kneading my throat whilst purring very loudly :blush:


----------



## farmercoope

LMAO! ive had the same thing, but with goats chewing my hair and licking! lolll, we can't let people know we are realllyyy that bad! lol


----------



## feorag

Aw! Those pictures look great! So glad it fitted, although you can't see all the lovely 'masculine' cables cos of the wool! :lol2:

I've found the ball band (still in my knitting bag). It's Sirdar Donegal Tweed DK wool and according to the band it's 45% wool/25% acrylic/30% polyester and it says it's machine washable, so just hoy it in the machine!

To be honest I'd have done that anyway even if it had been 100% wool - I don't do none of this hand washing!!

So, do you think if I knit another one (cos I bought 2 balls of wool, not having the pattern with me when I saw it in the shop, so I wasn't sure how much I'd need!) it might sell on ebay???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw! Those pictures look great! So glad it fitted, although you can't see all the lovely 'masculine' cables cos of the wool! :lol2:
> 
> I've found the ball band (still in my knitting bag). It's Sirdar Donegal Tweed DK wool and according to the band it's 45% wool/25% acrylic/30% polyester and it says it's machine washable, so just hoy it in the machine!
> 
> To be honest I'd have done that anyway even if it had been 100% wool - I don't do none of this hand washing!!
> 
> So, do you think if I knit another one (cos I bought 2 balls of wool, not having the pattern with me when I saw it in the shop, so I wasn't sure how much I'd need!) it might sell on ebay???[/quote
> 
> :gasp: I always handwash his jumpers, everything else gets put in the washer but not my boys jumpers as I cant ruin them he needs them:lol2:
> 
> If you do start making others then yes they would sell on Ebay as I had terrible trouble finding any cat jumpers and other Sphynx owners must want them. The person that made his Menace jumper used to sell on there but I cant find her details anywhere.
> 
> I think you should make Dennis a new Menace jumper:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Dont forget to pm me the details I asked for


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe funny cat!
found out today ginger has fleas.. NOT happy.

ive lost the website i order it from its cheap... er...you can get cheap perscriptions off it too.. anyone know the one i mean?


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!! SHELL!!! He has gotten even more scrumptious! I NEEDS to blow raspberries on his little nekkid belly!


----------



## Shell195

There are loads of them Gina hope these help



*Pet Meds*

www.*PetMeds*.co.uk *PetMeds*.co.uk - UK's *Online* Vet UK's *Online Pet* Health Store Google Checkout
*Search Results*


<LI class=g>*Bestpet Pharmacy - online pet pharmacy buy Drontal, Fortekor ...*

Bestpetpharmacy.co.uk is an *online* UK *pet* pharmacy that can dispense prescription and non-prescription medicine such as vetmedin, vetoryl and fortekor.
www.best*pet*pharmacy.co.uk/ - Cached - Similar pages
<LI class=g>*Discounted Pet Medicine Online Cheap will Save You Money*

Save money on *pet* medicine and drugs by buying *online*. *...* gives the vet a small cash profit on the *pet* medicine *but* that same profit margin on a high-cost, *...*
www.allotment.org.uk/frugal/Discounted_*Pet*_*Med*icine_*Online*_Can_Save_You_Money.php - Cached - Similar pages
<LI class=g>*Welcome to Petmeds.co.uk - Pet Medication Supplies*

*Online pet* medication store provides more than 5000 products for all your *pet* health care services including cat and dog medication as well as *pet* *...*
www.*petmeds*.co.uk/ - Cached - Similar pages
*Frontline Spot-On for Cats - Frontline Online, Buy Frontline at ...*

Frontline Spot-On for Cats is the leading cat flea and tick treatment. Frontline kills all fleas and ticks using spot on. Frontline for Cats kills fleas *...*
www.*petmeds*.co.uk/p-194-frontline-spot-on-for-cats.aspx - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou, its so annoyign i had a really good one saved dunno where it is now¬! lol


----------



## freekygeeky

found it!


----------



## sazzjaydee

Just thought I would mention my cats since everyone else has

She is called Freya (forgotten meaning but google tells all)
She is grey cream and white and is a bengal/calico cross so cute pic follow this was when i first got her (4wk old) she is a bit bigger now but doesn't like pics being taken she is 5 month old now


----------



## feorag

She's very beautiful - in the cat world you would call her a blue tortoiseshell. Was the mother or the father the Bengal? 

And are you saying that you brought her home at 4 weeks old? If so I'm gobsmacked because that is far too young.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> She's very beautiful - in the cat world you would call her a blue tortoiseshell. Was the mother or the father the Bengal?
> 
> And are you saying that you brought her home at 4 weeks old? If so I'm gobsmacked because that is far too young.


 

Which is why she has got this thread Evil Cat


----------



## sazzjaydee

Yeah stupid me believed the pet shop when they said she was 8 weeks old but thought i could handle her once i realised she was a lot younger. The shop also told me it was the male who was the bengal and the female who was the calico obv another lie as a lot of people are saying she is a tortie. Yeah the evil cat thread is me giving in and begging for help. Obv don't even what to think of getting rid of her as she is my little baby just need some tips


----------



## feorag

No, not necessarily a lie. A calico is a tortie, so if the mother was a calico she could have got the red (or in her case cream) from her mother and the black (or in her case blue) from the father. So that could be right!

I've now answered your other thread.


----------



## sazzjaydee

About the 4 wk thing quite a few people have called me cruel or down right stupid for getting a cat that young but as previously said I was told she was 8wks and wasn't till my mam and a few others saw her said she was about 4wks. I just thought she was like a mini cat.


----------



## freekygeeky

sazzjaydee said:


> About the 4 wk thing quite a few people have called me cruel or down right stupid for getting a cat that young but as previously said I was told she was 8wks and wasn't till my mam and a few others saw her said she was about 4wks. I just thought she was like a mini cat.


lol a mini cat.


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> lol a mini cat.


 Well after all stupid and gullible people really believe there are such things as 'teacup' dogs, so why not mini cats. I have a feeling this was another impulse buy with no real research done.
If a petshop (the worst place to get a kitten BTW) sold a kitten of 4 weeks old, they will be liable for prosecution and risk losing their livestock licence.They are not allowed, by law, to sell anything that young.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Well after all stupid and gullible people really believe there are such things as 'teacup' dogs, so why not mini cats. I have a feeling this was another impulse buy with no real research done.
> If a petshop (the worst place to get a kitten BTW) sold a kitten of 4 weeks old, they will be liable for prosecution and risk losing their livestock licence.They are not allowed, by law, to sell anything that young.



possibly.. bengals arent for tthe faint hearted so i guess a bengal cross isnt either..


----------



## fenwoman

My little social housingeviction kittens are growing fast. Today, Sadie the mum was chirruping at them when I put the sachet of wet food in for her and they came over and had a little tase. They have also stopped hissing and spitting at me and make the little 'hello' noise when they see me and walk towards me. Sadie and the kittens are very comfortable around the dogs too so I surmise she lived with dogs. She went to the neighbour and had the kittens in the dog kennel whilst the fat border collie was still in there too.
Must take some more pics when I have a spare minute.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> My little social housingeviction kittens are growing fast. Today, Sadie the mum was chirruping at them when I put the sachet of wet food in for her and they came over and had a little tase. They have also stopped hissing and spitting at me and make the little 'hello' noise when they see me and walk towards me. Sadie and the kittens are very comfortable around the dogs too so I surmise she lived with dogs. She went to the neighbour and had the kittens in the dog kennel whilst the fat border collie was still in there too.
> Must take some more pics when I have a spare minute.


naww 
PICS!!
(you decided if you going to keep mumy, and or babies?)


----------



## feorag

Yes Fenny - more pictures of kittie babies please!


----------



## Shell195

Yes Pam kitty pics would be lovely


----------



## sazzjaydee

fenwoman said:


> Well after all stupid and gullible people really believe there are such things as 'teacup' dogs, so why not mini cats. I have a feeling this was another impulse buy with no real research done.
> If a petshop (the worst place to get a kitten BTW) sold a kitten of 4 weeks old, they will be liable for prosecution and risk losing their livestock licence.They are not allowed, by law, to sell anything that young.


Yes I have to put my hands up and admit it. It was an impulse buy but by just looking at her pic you can imagine why. Oh and the mini cat thing I meant like how you get runts of the litter not an actual "mini cat" would be cool if you could get dwarf cats though


----------



## sazzjaydee

oh and an add I got her from Pet Fair in North Shields and the owner had 4 kittens including Freya at the time Freya was the smallest and the others were either all black or looked like a grey tabbys so have a feeling they didn't come from the same batch


----------



## freekygeeky

sazzjaydee said:


> oh and an add I got her from Pet Fair in North Shields and the owner had 4 kittens including Freya at the time Freya was the smallest and the others were either all black or looked like a grey tabbys so have a feeling they didn't come from the same batch


litteres arent always the same.. they can come in all shapes sizes colours etc.. (within reason)


----------



## feorag

sazzjaydee said:


> oh and an add I got her from Pet Fair in North Shields and the owner had 4 kittens including Freya at the time Freya was the smallest and the others were either all black or looked like a grey tabbys so have a feeling they didn't come from the same batch


I wonder if that's the shop I had the stand-up argument with the owner about selling kittens that were too young??? It was in North Shields, quite a big pet shop just off the main shopping street - had a sign on the window "kittens wanted" which was what made me go in in the first place????

If the other kittens were all male, then they could well have been her brothers as only girls would be the same colour as her.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! A mad, bad, sad, rushing day for me today!!

Already been to the vets with Luna, who is beginning to wheeze a bit, so I decided to pre-empt her worsening and having to go to a vet in Fort William, so she's been in and had a steroid injection, which hopefully will help her get through the next 2 weeks away!

And of course I've been packing rat stuff (I swear I've packed more for them than us and am now convinced that they're spoiled rotten!!) and Little Miss Stoaty! :sad:

I must admit I'm not looking forward to her leaving and I'm struggling with the guilt of sending her out into the big wide world! I know I have spoiled her, but without a mother to love her and give her attention I felt that she should know that in her life and she has enjoyed the attention and loves me and Barry, as she's such a demanding little madam! LOL. 

Now she has to go off and be 'hardened up' so no more human cuddles and attention and for that I'm struggling with guilt, because I've made her enjoy them and want them!!

Well, time will tell how she fares when we aren't there to play with and whether she will successfully release, but I'll be back at the sanctuary in 2 weeks time and will see how she has fared.

Actually, I think my bosses are terrified to have her back in case something goes wrong after all the work I've put in :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww... Eileen!!! {{{hugs}}} She'll be fine, I'm sure. You did everything for her.


----------



## feorag

I know she will, Jen. There's nothing like animals and children for teaching you how totally dispensable you are.

Sadly it doesn't help much though! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... It doesn't. They grow up and don't need you as much. Sad.

Speaking of growing up... Bindi actually never went into hiding last night when my Ann Summers unit organiser was here. She even wasshowing her her favorite toys. I am so proud of my little Dinky Rumble Butt!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nope... It doesn't. They grow up and don't need you as much. Sad.
> 
> Speaking of growing up... Bindi actually never went into hiding last night when *my Ann Summers unit organiser was here. She even was showing her* *her favorite toys*. I am so proud of my little Dinky Rumble Butt!!


 :gasp: The Ann Summers unit organiser was showing Bindi her favourite toys:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I have commented on Miss Stoatys thread


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Twas the other way around, actually *giggles* Bindi was awfully proud of her pom pom


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: The Ann Summers unit organiser was showing Bindi her favourite toys:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL

Seriously though Jen, that's a major breakthrough. It took our first cat 7 years to do that and he lived with his mother and siblings until he was 4 months old! Then again he was a bit of a wet f*rt with anyone but us! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I kept going on about how special Jo must be for Bindi to actually show her face, much less play around her!! I am so proud of her.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

this is ditta on cats machine:lol2:

why oh why have the mods moved our updated rabbit pics thread again:lol2:
there are loads of rat pics threads kittens pics threads in this section yet ours has been moved!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bash: i feel a very big rant coming on so im going to 18+:bash:

oh no its ok to swear isnt it as long as i dont direct it at anyone inparticular


buggery bollocks why move our pics, they here cos all our friends are here:bash: buggery buggery bollocks i feel :whip::bash: bugger :whistling2:



ok do i feel better? nope:bash::whip::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I was actually just trying to figger out why your thread had been moved...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

its been moved to the correct section:bash::whip:




:lol2: we thought this was the correct section:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I was actually just trying to figger out why your thread had been moved...


 
Me too, I was actually counting all the other photo threads and there are a few:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I always post my pictures of the furballs in this section. It's where the people that are interested in them frequent.


----------



## Shell195

Im so glad Bindi is starting to trust strangers:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Me too  Am hoping that was just the first step and she'll stop hiding at the top of the stairs (although, it is pretty funny seeing her peak around the corner from the landing).


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi all! It's a lovely day here, good to hear that all the pets are well, Fidget has managed to keep his collar on for a few days! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i was told its been moved to the right section and that i wouldnt believe how many complaints the mods receive that there are pics threads in the "help" sections....... 

so i can swear in whatever section i like even outside of 18+ but i cant post my pictures in the domestic section???

anyone else agree thats a bit backwards?
ditta has complained numerous times about people using the word twat in the public section, yet the reply she has always got is that so long as it isnt directed at others its ok, but someone complains that a picture has been put in the domestics section and they move it!! :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i was told its been moved to the right section and that i wouldnt believe how many complaints the mods receive that there are pics threads in the "help" sections.......
> 
> so i can swear in whatever section i like even outside of 18+ but i cant post my pictures in the domestic section???
> 
> anyone else agree thats a bit backwards?
> ditta has complained numerous times about people using the word twat in the public section, yet the reply she has always got is that so long as it isnt directed at others its ok, but someone complains that a picture has been put in the domestics section and they move it!! :bash::bash::bash:


 
*"Whispers* ..........Isnt this called victimization :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

What a load of crap!! Honestly Ditta and Cat I've no idea why it should have been moved and WhoTF would complain about something as simple as that. I tell you some people on here need to get a life!!!

All us "little furry critters" people lurk in this section - I've posted photos in this section too because I know the people I want to see them will find them in here! I only go into the photograph threads if I've spare time and I'm bored. Mainly I stay in here and check out new threads!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> What a load of crap!! Honestly Ditta and Cat I've no idea why it should have been moved and WhoTF would complain about something as simple as that. I tell you some people on here need to get a life!!!
> 
> All us "little furry critters" people lurk in this section - I've posted photos in this section too because I know the people I want to see them will find them in here! *I only go into the photograph threads if I've spare time and I'm bored. Mainly I stay in here and check out new threads*!


 
Yes me too:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Yes me too:2thumb:


Me 3 :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Hope a mod is reading this then!

Unless of course we are all going to get a lecture on where to look and where to post! :lol2:


----------



## sazzjaydee

feorag said:


> I wonder if that's the shop I had the stand-up argument with the owner about selling kittens that were too young??? It was in North Shields, quite a big pet shop just off the main shopping street - had a sign on the window "kittens wanted" which was what made me go in in the first place????
> 
> If the other kittens were all male, then they could well have been her brothers as only girls would be the same colour as her.


Yeah thats the one after she sold the other 3 she rang me and asked me if I wanted to breed freya and if so could she buy the babies. the shop is quite long and they have fish tanks at the back. might not be the same one but remember they had put a sign up saying kittens wanted.


----------



## feorag

It was at the bottom of Nile Street or Sidney Street on the right hand side going down towards West Percy Street. There are 2 pet shops on that street, but it's the one nearer the bottom.

If they are selling kittens and actually encouraging buyers of those kittens to breed from them so they can buy the kittens back they want shooting!! :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hope a mod is reading this then!
> 
> Unless of course we are all going to get a lecture on where to look and where to post! :lol2:


 
And what to say:whistling2:


----------



## sazzjaydee

the one im talking about it on nile street only got small window with the door to the left hand side the other one is bigger and the door is in the middle. really cluttered sells mice as well as fish kittens and puppies


----------



## sazzjaydee

add to last post asked my fiance and he says both shops had the same notice up about wanting kittens and he is saying the one you are talking about is not the one i got freya from as mine was the first pet shop you came to if you walked down the street with the two pet shops on your right


----------



## feorag

Ah! The one I went into was the bigger of the two and you could walk around a centre block of stuff, which was where the kittens were (at the top end of the shop). The other one didn't have kittens when I went in and it was only a long narrow shop with one 'walkway' and stuff on either side. So you got it from the shop that I didn't have an argument with the owner! So they're both as bad as each other then!!! :bash:


----------



## ditta

so sorry to everyone who has had picture threads moved, but we keeping mods busy by reporting all the ones they deemed ok for this secytion yet felt the need to move ours.......childish??? yes but we dont care:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope

ditta said:


> so sorry to everyone who has had picture threads moved, but we keeping mods busy by reporting all the ones they deemed ok for this secytion yet felt the need to move ours.......childish??? yes but we dont care:Na_Na_Na_Na:


this is a random cat chat thread, please keep it to random cat chat! hahaha


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

heyaah, i have a cat called suzie, last night my mum gave her a fright and she had hiccups untill 1am!
here she is!
P1040874.jpg picture by withypitts33 - Photobucket
air guitar!! woo!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Shell195

Isnt it quiet without Eileen??????????????


----------



## Amalthea

Shhhh!!!

*crickets chirping*


----------



## farmercoope

Wonder how Miss Stoatys getting on, im sure shes fine!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

farmercoope said:


> Wonder how Miss Stoatys getting on, im sure shes fine!


I know! We should have a number to call to see how she is! :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

I tried to take some pictures of the kittens this morning as they are growing so fast. Sadie, the mum is now leaving them for short periods but she only goes to sit in the cat carrier I have left on top of the dog cage I put her in initially, so close enough to keep watch on them. They are exploring now, coming out and climbing up stuff. I am obviously paying them a lot of attention and handling them, purely in the interests of making them tame and frendly of course. They are also practicing sitting in the little teensy weensy litter tray I put in there, and are having a nibble of the food. I can't believe how quickly they are progressing. However, I can't get a picture. I tried but they are too restless and just won't keep still. If I pick them up one at a time and try to get a shot, my arm isn't long enough to get the whole head in. Grr. Anyway, take my word for it, they are stunning. The tabby girl is named 'Tigra', the black boy is 'Guinness', one of the grey ones is 'Moony' (blue moon) and the other blue one is 'Delphi' (for delphinium) which is blue and one of my fave flowers).


----------



## farmercoope

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I know! We should have a number to call to see how she is! :gasp:


Who knows the name of the sanctuary!! lol:lol2:


----------



## groovy chick

Hey everyone

How is everyone? where is eileen?? Ive only read back 2 pages but ive got loads of pics, can i still up them up?? whats going on?? How is little Bean getting on??

Amanda


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

what would you guys epect to pay for a grey tortie bengal cross?? xx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

groovy chick said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> How is everyone? where is eileen?? Ive only read back 2 pages but ive got loads of pics, can i still up them up?? whats going on?? How is little Bean getting on??
> 
> Amanda


Bean is a little bugger! 










She's the right weight now, by looking at her and when she went for her second jab the vet was really pleased with her condition! 

Sneak your pics up ha ha ha 

Eileen has gone on her well deserved hols!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

quilson_mc_spike said:


> what would you guys epect to pay for a grey tortie bengal cross?? xx


:whip:anybodiiiiiiiieeeee *thinks "talk about impationt (SP?)" *


----------



## Amalthea

People charge a hell of a lot for your normal "mutt" cat now a days, so I'd expect quite a bit.


----------



## ditta

i needed to link fanta to our rabbit pics, yes the ones that were moved to the 'correct' section, in pet pics i searched 3 pages, not there, so i checked on cats profile..........where were they???? exotic pics




so much for moving them to correct section:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> where is eileen??
> Amanda


Eileen is here! Spending 2 weeks in this chalet which is at the end of a little road that goes nowhere on Ardnamurchan on the west coast of Scotland











Here it is in the locality










And in the area:










And in the greater scheme of things











And the grander scheme of things in respect of north west Scotland and the Isles of Mull and Skye










Although actually at this precise moment I'm sitting in a car park in Oban cos the mobile signal isn't strong enough where we are staying to connect to the internet!

So are you all jealous? :lol2:

Ditta - didn't you know that rabbits are very exotic?? :lol2:

Connor, a non-pedigree cat is a non-pedigree cat whether one of the parents is a pedigree or not, so I wouldn't pay any more than the going rate for a non-pedigree! However, I suspect you will be asked for more!

Edit: By the way the above photographs and this post is in lieu of a postcard :lol2: There's too many of you to send personal ones too, so consider this to be your own personal postcard each!! :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

wow that looks amazing eileen!


----------



## ditta

wow eileen sooooooooo jealous, it looks gorgeous, but its nice to know you crave rfuk just like the rest of us:lol2:

ps thanks for the postcard its just arrived:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Loved the postcard, Eileen! Was such a pleasant surprise


----------



## Esarosa

Wow Eileen, very very jealous indeed! What a beautiful remote place.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well anybpdy what a puddy kitten?

she is gawj - grey tortie 20 pound - bargin!


----------



## Amalthea

Wants a blue eyed white kitty *pouts*


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Amalthea said:


> Wants a blue eyed white kitty *pouts*


your luky...

i have no cats :bash::bash: x


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hey Eileen! You do realise that we can come and find you now! :whistling2:


----------



## groovy chick

God that looks amazing Eileen.

Awwww how cute is Bean, her ears are massive :flrt:

Heres some pics of Sam-Sam. Hes been away today getting his boy bits off and isnt talking to me at the minute


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw poor Sam sam you meanie! He looks bloody gorgeous! I hope he forgives you soon, he will find walking easier once his test tickles are smaller and not banging against his legs! :lol2:

Bean's ears are huge :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Aw poor Sam-Sam. His ears are just fabulous, he's looking as handsome as ever.


----------



## Shell195

I visit the sanctuary for one flippin day and all hell breaks loose. Eileens postcard arrives, gorgeous Sam Sam pics and evrything:lol2:


Maybe we should arrange a coach trip to Scotland now we know Eileens exact location:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Bean looks fab, every time I see pics her ears look even bigger:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Wants a blue eyed white kitty *pouts*



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/318981-my-new-cat.html 

Doesn't have two blue eyes but is absolutely beautiful :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Bean looks fab, every time I see pics her ears look even bigger:flrt::flrt:


Thanks hun! She's got a bit of a belly on her now :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

KATIE!!! So not fair! And you had to point it out, didn't ya 

Now, I have two little wild orphans... Will get pics up later  Not nearly as awesome as Miss Stoaty, though, but still deserve a chance.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> KATIE!!! So not fair! And you had to point it out, didn't ya
> 
> Now, I have two little wild orphans... Will get pics up later  Not nearly as awesome as Miss Stoaty, though, but still deserve a chance.




Ohhh what are the orphans?


----------



## Amalthea

These two were found when a gentleman was doing his garden and he disturbed the nest... I am guessing they are about 10 days old, but we'll know for sure when their eyes open (rats usually open their eyes right on 14 days). It's a little boy and a little girl


----------



## Esarosa

What's going to happen to them when it comes to release or will they have to be kept in captivity? Not sure what the laws would be for wild ratties. They're very cute though.


----------



## Amalthea

You can't legally release them, no...  If they imprint and become too tame, they'll be kept in captivity (hopefully they can make friends with fancies of their own sex), but if they don't I'll take them out into the country where they can "escape". I've already frontlined them and when they are eating solids, I'll worm them, as well, so regardless of their future they'll have a good start.


----------



## Shell195

Oooh loving the baby ratlets:flrt:
A few years ago I handreared a naked pup(?) that was found in the stable, we never found the rest and my friend was scared of it but as I wasnt about I told her to give her Rehydrate fluid and warm her up until I got there.
I fed her cimicat and she was so delightful and I thought imprinted, I even got her some friends when she was weaned.
When she was about 5 months old she reverted back and refused to be handled and hid away. She looked extremely depressed and spent her days trying to escape.
In the end I found a lovely spot in the middle of nowhere that had a water supply and woodland. I took her to show her and she escaped:whistling2:
I went back a few times and left food near the spot she escaped then left her to her own devices
Maybe yours will imprint but my little girl didnt and once she was all grown up she was terrified of me
Well done for giving them a chance:notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Shell  I will definitely do what is best for them as they get older... If they are "wild" as adults, I'll be doing the same and taking them to see some gorgeous fields and woodland  Not my fault if they manage to escape, is it?  They really are beautiful, though!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, Shell  I will definitely do what is best for them as they get older... If they are "wild" as adults, I'll be doing the same and taking them to see some gorgeous fields and woodland  Not my fault if they manage to escape, is it?  They really are beautiful, though!


 
Now we need a Mr & Mrs Ratlet thread:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am a bit worried what the general reaction might be *lol* Mom was saying I should name them Boo and Bonic *LMAO*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> Am a bit worried what the general reaction might be *lol* Mom was saying I should name them Boo and Bonic *LMAO*


Oh come now, there aren't any r soles on this forum :whistling2: great names! good luck with them!


----------



## Amalthea

No... Not at all


----------



## groovy chick

Thanks guys  Hes my friend again, was all smoochy at supper last night  What is the going rate for a male cat getting neutured?? I was only £38 yesterday, im possitive i was more when Marley got done. How gorgeous is that cat in the link :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I just dont believe someone is selling a female Sphynx kitty in classifieds. Ive gone all maternal and broody again. Shes probably out of my price range at the minute but we will see. Shes gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly

i pm`d for the price of the little alien too, but they havnt decided how much.
bet i havnt enough pennies either tho!

( frantically looking under sofa "helped" by small bulldog )

:flrt:


----------



## jennibob

Hi cat chat thread,

I wonder if you can help me,

My brother and sister in law have been adopted by a stray. Right, long story short, Neighbours from hell, had cat, not neutered, kept having kittens, kept in squalour, hell neighbour leaves, rspca come in, miss one cat, cat takes up residence in my bro's house.

they are not bothered about the cat, as they were going to get one anyway, so they went out and bought all the essentials, but the problem is, the cat is sooooo scared, won't let anyone approach, which is understandable in the circumstances.

I went round to make sure the cat was ok, (they don't have much experience), looks about 6 months old, very very pretty and a bit but that's beside the point. I have told them to keep it in the house to try to let it settle down and get used to them, they don't even know what sex it is, but I think it could be female.

They want to do the right thing by taking to vet for injections, wormer, fleas and to eventually get it neutered, but are trying to give it time to settle.

Are they doing the right thing, and do you have any tips to help them get said cat to trust them.

Thanks

Jenx


----------



## feorag

Hi all! This time I'm sitting on the ferry being carried across Loch Linnhe on the way to Fort William. Unfortunately the weather has been pretty crap for the last few days - sunny intervals and then absolutely shooting down rain, so we've been really chilling and doing buggar all! As you all know I don't get much chance to do that at home! As it's still raining we decided to head into Fort William to mooch around between the shops while running between the raindrops! :lol2:

Amanda Sam Sam is looking gorgeous - it was such a shame you couldn't enter him at Durham - Elisabeth was gutted when I told her you'd wanted to, but hadn't any transport. She had an excellent day with her cats, won just about everything they could!

Well I've not a lot of time on this battery and it's just taken me ages to read through 4 pages of your news so I don't miss out on anything. 

Have heard that the ratty chappies are doing fine in their holiday home and Ann has given Little Miss Stoaty cuddles when she was at work, so she's doing fine too.

Speaky soon!


----------



## Shell195

jennibob said:


> Hi cat chat thread,
> 
> I wonder if you can help me,
> 
> My brother and sister in law have been adopted by a stray. Right, long story short, Neighbours from hell, had cat, not neutered, kept having kittens, kept in squalour, hell neighbour leaves, rspca come in, miss one cat, cat takes up residence in my bro's house.
> 
> they are not bothered about the cat, as they were going to get one anyway, so they went out and bought all the essentials, but the problem is, the cat is sooooo scared, won't let anyone approach, which is understandable in the circumstances.
> 
> I went round to make sure the cat was ok, (they don't have much experience), looks about 6 months old, very very pretty and a bit but that's beside the point. I have told them to keep it in the house to try to let it settle down and get used to them, they don't even know what sex it is, but I think it could be female.
> 
> They want to do the right thing by taking to vet for injections, wormer, fleas and to eventually get it neutered, but are trying to give it time to settle.
> 
> Are they doing the right thing, and do you have any tips to help them get said cat to trust them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jenx


 
I think Ive replied on the thread you made


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hi all! This time I'm sitting on the ferry being carried across Loch Linnhe on the way to Fort William. Unfortunately the weather has been pretty crap for the last few days - sunny intervals and then absolutely shooting down rain, so we've been really chilling and doing buggar all! As you all know I don't get much chance to do that at home! As it's still raining we decided to head into Fort William to mooch around between the shops while running between the raindrops! :lol2:
> 
> Amanda Sam Sam is looking gorgeous - it was such a shame you couldn't enter him at Durham - Elisabeth was gutted when I told her you'd wanted to, but hadn't any transport. She had an excellent day with her cats, won just about everything they could!
> 
> Well I've not a lot of time on this battery and it's just taken me ages to read through 4 pages of your news so I don't miss out on anything.
> 
> Have heard that the ratty chappies are doing fine in their holiday home and Ann has given Little Miss Stoaty cuddles when she was at work, so she's doing fine too.
> 
> Speaky soon!


Nice to hear from you Eileen. Glad ratties and Miss Stoatie are doing well.
This thread is very quiet without you:whistling2:
Had Dennis to the vets last night as he had tummy upset. Hes on Synulox and Pro Kolin paste and is a lot better today.
While we were in the vets everyone was admiring his new jumper and asking where I got it, I told them all that his Auntie Eileen knitted it for him :2thumb:

Speak soon x


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I don't know about being quiet - I had to read through 4 pages before and it's only a couple of days since I've been on.

Sorry to hear Dennis has beenoff colour, but glad he's on meds that will sort it out and glad to hear everyone liked his jumper. I was in a wool shop in Oban the other day and got a ball of red and a ball of black wool to knit his Dennis the menace jumper. Luna was a bit off colour a couple of days ago too - she was sick 3 times in rapid succession and then had diarrhoea 3 times in scuccession too, but she seems to be OK now.

Just been walking around Oban and eating - cos that's what you do on holiday isn't it??? Now back in car and heading home.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh Shell I hope your kitty is feeling better soon! 

Hey Eileen! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Poor Luna Im glad shes mended now though
Dennis is a lot better than yesterday but still a bit quieter than usual

Most people go on holiday and chill, but Auntie Eileen went shopping for Dennis how lovely is that:flrt:

Im still waiting for you to pm me how much I owe you for his last one, naughty Auntie Eileen....................................

Tonight Cat and Ditta are visiting with the 2 Skunks:mf_dribble: Everyone is looking forward to their visit as last time they came and brought Dominoe we had lots of Skunky hugs this time Chester will be coming too :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Just looking through Preloved and found this advert, Im horrified that they have made it into this country, and only in the West Midlands :bash:








For Sale 
*munchkin kittens & sphynx kittens*

*Details*

Type: Private Advert Price: £0 VariousUpdated: 4 days ago

*Description*

munchkin and sphynx kittens
beautiful babies
will be fully vaccinated, insured, microchipped
all colours available soon
email for details or see websi


----------



## freekygeeky

Quick update as ive been off for a while...

- Simba is getting on brill, and i dont want him to go.
- simba has started to suckle, making me feel amazingly mean.
- scooby has Another rodent ulcer
- zinig is stroppy
- tom is stroppy

- ginger went to have his opp today. it did happen. the vet really annoyed/confused me... he saidf he didnt need the teeth out, and if he was his cat he wouldnt put him trough an opp. but ten he said he is healthy so an opp would be fine. he then said one is very painful, and is painful... but you wouldnt ''put your 80 yr old grandma'' through anesthetic etc etc... so we decided to go for a clean of three teeth and one removed, then he was sick (with nerves) and the vet said it now cant be done... till next week... next week i was supposed to be going to norwich to see my OH.. now i cant..
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Just looking through Preloved and found this advert, Im horrified that they have made it into this country, and only in the West Midlands :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale
> *munchkin kittens & sphynx kittens*
> 
> *Details*
> 
> Type: Private Advert Price: £0 VariousUpdated: 4 days ago
> 
> *Description*
> 
> munchkin and sphynx kittens
> beautiful babies
> will be fully vaccinated, insured, microchipped
> all colours available soon
> email for details or see websi


bloody hell thats horrible who tf would want one? :censor:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> Quick update as ive been off for a while...
> 
> - Simba is getting on brill, and i dont want him to go.
> - simba has started to suckle, making me feel amazingly mean.
> - scooby has Another rodent ulcer
> - zinig is stroppy
> - tom is stroppy
> 
> - ginger went to have his opp today. it did happen. the vet really annoyed/confused me... he saidf he didnt need the teeth out, and if he was his cat he wouldnt put him trough an opp. but ten he said he is healthy so an opp would be fine. he then said one is very painful, and is painful... but you wouldnt ''put your 80 yr old grandma'' through anesthetic etc etc... so we decided to go for a clean of three teeth and one removed, then he was sick (with nerves) and the vet said it now cant be done... till next week... next week i was supposed to be going to norwich to see my OH.. now i cant..
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Oh hun that bloody vet needs to make their mind up!!! Poor Ginger, and poor scooby having another ulcer. I did wonder if you would be getting attached to simba :whistling2: that's going to be a wrench when he goes.


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I did wonder if you would be getting attached to simba :whistling2: that's going to be a wrench when he goes.


well i wasnt attatched to him at first as there was three, then it was just him...then he was evil so i disliked him!! lol, for the last week or two he has been allowed down stairs with my cats, so he is now part pof the family kinda  dad LOVES him.. beacuze he is like a bengal... lol...(mmy dads dream cat). he is a very beautiful cat, if a little naughty.


----------



## Shell195

Oh Gina that fed is so annoying and confusing:bash: Poor Ginger
Im glad Simba is behaving ay long last
What did they treat Scoobys last ulcer with??

Poor Zingi he must feel left out:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Oh Gina that fed is so annoying and confusing:bash: Poor Ginger
> Im glad Simba is behaving ay long last
> What did they treat Scoobys last ulcer with??
> 
> Poor Zingi he must feel left out:lol2:




scooby is on ermmmmmm... cr*p cant think, its a steriod.. lol  
he has lots of tablets in the cupbard if they come back, i have to just give them to him, until they go again. a very low dose though as he had that bad reaction a while back.


----------



## Shell195

I agree, Munchkins are a disabled cat as they cant climb having such short legs. I never realised thay they were actually in this country:bash: Poor kittys I wonder how much they charge for them?? Hopefully they have a huge price tag and then they wont become popular

EDIT

*Munchkin Kittens!*
*£550*

Beautiful Munchkin kittens available to loving indoor homes. These rare boys will be perfect family pets, are already very affectionate and fun! Will be wormed, fully vaccinated, neutered and chipped by breeder, and come with Hills kitten pack.


----------



## feorag

Hi all, now sitting in the pub car park where we enjoy coming for meals - great food!!! I'm looking across the loch towards loads of hills (no shortage of hills in this area!! :lol2

Gina, so sorry to hear about Ginger's ordeal at the vets - I must admit I couldn't work out how the vet was thinking either and so I was confused too! I agree with Emma that you would get attached to Simba :whistling2:

Shell, I'm with you on the Munchkins - it's not at all normal for a cat to have legs that short and I'm disgusted that they are in this country. They won't be recognised by GCCF though, but as they are already recognised with other governing cat bodies, they'll be registered etc. 

The price is disgusting, but some people will pay it, just to be able to say that they've got an 'unusual' cat!!! Sad people:welcome:!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Guess what I've been doing today? Standing outside Tesco in Banbury with a collection tin for the rescue that Fiddle came from! :2thumb: I hope they managed to collect a bit, there were a few quid coins going into my tub!


----------



## Shell195

I hope you raised lots of money for the cats:2thumb:

I got 2 old chillas today:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> KATIE!!! So not fair! And you had to point it out, didn't ya
> 
> Now, I have two little wild orphans... Will get pics up later  Not nearly as awesome as Miss Stoaty, though, but still deserve a chance.


 

I think we need an update on these 2:flrt:
Someone has a thread about handrearing a baby fieldmouse and the weaning age:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I saw  

Well, today the little girl has a very tiny sliver of an eye  So I am guessing they are about 14 days old now. They have found a milk mix they actually like and are taking very greedily... After trying espilac, lactol, live yogurt, and live yogurt with a bit of honey, they have decided that live yogurt (watered down) with a bit of condensed milk is tasty. The little boy starts trying to nibble as soon as you get him out for feeds now. They are doing really well... Will update pics this week


----------



## feorag

Hi all! Today we're just beside the loch near our chalet - the nearest point where I can get a signal to get on line! :lol2:

Barry is talking to Iain on the mobile about the Grand Prix (yawn) and I'm sitting here typing.

Jen, I _need_ to know what you've got! I've just spent ages going through the threads trying to find something to give me a clue and I can't anywhere, so if you've a thread up can you post the link please to save me time - cos time is what I haven't got on this laptop!!


----------



## freekygeeky

posted pics on the simba threads peeps, new pics of him, before he goes :'(


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Eileen!! I've got two baby wild rats  Will do some more pics this week


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/308012-simbaaassss-story-7.html
new pics


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Gina he's gorgeous!:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Very handsome little man, indeed!!


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe thanky!


----------



## freekygeeky

Graham has just texted me sayign there is a poster near him in Norwich saying that a male somali (sp) has gone missing, now there arent many around..if i can find out more details i will post them and people can keep an eye out


----------



## Amalthea

Here's some new pics of the little ratlets... They opened their eyes yesterday, so I am guessing their age to be about 15 days  (I've had them for 6 days now)























































And just for Eileen... Here is them the day we got them here


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe areyou going to release them when they are old enough or.../


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you gonna have to update me as well as eileen, oh its ditta, the parrots ate my power cable again!!!!!!!!
i nust have missed the whys and wherefores......how did you come by these little rascals jen, and omg how theyve grown in six days, also do you plan on keeping them? sorry if all this has been said but its wimbledon fortnight and i cant take my eyes off tv for too long:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Release or not is up to them, really... If they grow up and are definitely wild in their behavior, I'll find a nice place to release them away from people (and leave food for a couple weeks, so they have somewhere to go back to until they don't need it anymore)... But if they are too tame, then I guess they'll have to stay in captivity. 

Last Tuesday, I got a phone call asking if I could take in two "dormice" a gentleman found... Well, I suggested he put them back and wait to do the gardening for a few days til the mother could move them. Of course, the work HAD to be done that day... So Gary picked them up. These are those "dormice" 

They definitely know me as Mom right now and don't appreciate anybody else feeding them at all. A friend wanted to have a go and neither baby was happy about her attemps at all. Today they've been moved into a bit bigger cage (they were in a carrier) and all I have to do is open the door and put the syringe they eat from in and they come running for food. And they are starting to nibble on grown up foods today, too


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Release or not is up to them, really... If they grow up and are definitely wild in their behavior, I'll find a nice place to release them away from people (and leave food for a couple weeks, so they have somewhere to go back to until they don't need it anymore)... But if they are too tame, then I guess they'll have to stay in captivity.
> 
> Last Tuesday, I got a phone call asking if I could take in two "dormice" a gentleman found... Well, I suggested he put them back and wait to do the gardening for a few days til the mother could move them. Of course, the work HAD to be done that day... So Gary picked them up. These are those "dormice"
> 
> They definitely know me as Mom right now and don't appreciate anybody else feeding them at all. A friend wanted to have a go and neither baby was happy about her attemps at all. Today they've been moved into a bit bigger cage (they were in a carrier) and all I have to do is open the door and put the syringe they eat from in and they come running for food. And they are starting to nibble on grown up foods today, too


lol door mice. 
hav eyou told hte man that he has rats in his garden? lol
i was goin gto say if they get too tame, then thats not fair to let them go etc is it?.. they look so cute.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I've told him that they are rats. He called me his personal little Pied Piper! *lol*

A few people I've spoken to (Shell included) says they do keep their wild instincts, so we'll just have to see how they grow  They do spend a lot of time in my bra at the minute *lol*

A few people have said I should have killed them, but there's no way I could have done that. I don't see them as "vermin" and even if they are, they didn't choose to be born as such. I would care for them just as I would for any other orphan critter, regardless of what the public thinks of them.


----------



## feorag

Have to agree with you there Jen - my attitude is "if it's alive it has a right to a life" so regardless of perceptions, I would try to save them too!

At the Sanctuary our motto is "saving just one animal won't make a difference to the world, but it will make a world of difference to that one animal" and it's true!!

Gina - any news on that Somali? I know it's not one of mine, but I'm still curious!! LOL


----------



## Amalthea

Very true sentiment, Eileen!! I won't give up on them, that's for sure. And they are doing wonderfully!! Really coming on leaps and bounds!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

hate to admit it but they look cute :gasp:

guess what els bells wants for her birthday on thursday......... a guinea pig! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, they are very cute  It's quite funny watching them clamber all over eachother for attention (and food) from Mommy (me).


----------



## freekygeeky

well simba is being picked up tommorrow..so ive been gettin gmy self 'de' attatched from him, but now dad is saying that he 'may' want to keep him, AHHHHHH!!


----------



## freekygeeky

new pics and question..from my dad!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/308012-simbaaassss-story-7.html#post4166349


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> hehe areyou going to release them when they are old enough or.../


 I hope not. That would be totally illegal an irresponsible. They won't be afraid of humans and may go to their nearest human for food etc. If that human was me, it would die either by being bashed by my spade or by my telling Chalky to kill it.
Wild rats are vermin. If someone wants to 'save' vermin and rear them, that's fine too but they have to keep them as pets for the rest of their lives.
Compassion, not sentiment, should be the order of the day.:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I hope not. That would be totally illegal an irresponsible. They won't be afraid of humans and may go to their nearest human for food etc. If that human was me, it would die either by being bashed by my spade or by my telling Chalky to kill it.
> Wild rats are vermin. If someone wants to 'save' vermin and rear them, that's fine too but they have to keep them as pets for the rest of their lives.
> Compassion, not sentiment, should be the order of the day.:bash:


thats what i thought and thats why i asked juust incase they were going to be realsed..


----------



## fenwoman

Tabitha killed her first prey!

Heard a cat singing the 'mousie song' as I sat up here online. I looked out of the window expecting to see Peggy or Bertie, my 2 best hunters, bringing me summat nice and singing with their mouth full "myow.....bryow.....ow......miouwwwww.....bryowwww".
To my surprise it was Tabitha the Manchester cat. With some small rodent thingy in her mouth, walking down the path toward the cottage, all proud of her first catch.
I expect the kittens in the house have triggered her maternal instinct. I know Peggy will start hunting in earnest and bringing back her prey whenever there are puppies or kittens in the house. And she has never had a litter in her life as she was spayed at 6 months.

The kittens are growing apace and are playing around and climbing the cat tree. They are using their little poop tray too and eating solids. Mum has started to leave them for longer periods too. Well, not really leave. She leaps to the very top of the cat tree where she can keep an eye on them.
I've decided to keep them all. It's the only way I can be 100% sure that they will be neutered and not bred from.I trust nobody, and faced with long coated blue kittens, they may see ££££ signs and even though they signed an adoption contract, if they had a litter, how would I find out. And if I found out, I'd just get "we meant to get her spayed but we forgot" or "she got out before we could get her spayed" or "we were a bit broke and couldn't afford it at the time" or "the kids let her out when she was in season" etc etc etc.
So, Sadie the mum will be spayed as soon as the kittens are mostly weaned, and all 4 of the kittens will be neutered at around 6 months old.


----------



## Amalthea

Pam, I don't appreciate being called irresponsible. I have said that I will do what's best for these two... If they are tame as adults, they will stay, but I cannot expect them to stay in captivity if they get their instinctual fear of humans back after weaning (which happens quite a lot with handreared wild rats, I might add). There are many wildlife rescues who also take in so called "vermin" and amazingly when those critters get to the right stage in development, they "escape". I don't see how I can choose which animals are worth saving and which aren't. They are only vermin because people are disgusting... All animals that are able to thrive around people seem to be lumped into this group and I don't agree with it. Believe what you will, but please do not start calling me names.


----------



## Shell195

I too have handreared a baby rat that was found in the stables at the sanctuary. She was fine until about 5 months and she then reverted back to a wild rat squealing if she saw us and hiding away and looked desperately unhappy. We found a woodland area away from people and let her escape.
At the farm we have about 30 loose cats that hunt and catch prey but it still doesnt stop us rescuing any we can and my friend that lives at the farm is country born and bred so its not a townie thing
Would I handrear what other people call vermin again, yes I damn well would after all a life is a life.
Surely a stoat is vermin too???????????? Should I have let mine die or Eileen hers for that matter, I think not


----------



## Shell195

Heres a couple of pics of my new additions Chilli and Pepper who I am desperately searching for a giant cage for as this is the one they came in(we have a couple in the pipeline that are 6ft tall) They are habitual fur chewers too poor old girls, one is 8 and the other is 10


----------



## Amalthea

They are lovely, Shell  Shame about the fur chewing, though  It doesn't tend to be something they ever get out of once they start...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> They are lovely, Shell  Shame about the fur chewing, though  It doesn't tend to be something they ever get out of once they start...


Do you think its being bored that causes it as they have lived in this cage for a very long time so Im told. Im after an Indoor Aviary(ferplast) the 6 ft ones then steve will add shelves etc for them. Would this be suitable for them? I cant bear to see them in this tiny cage. They are sooooooo sweet and friendly too:flrt:
The photos were taken on the day I picked them up so I have improved the inside a bit for them and have given them things to chew and Alfalfa hay which they love


----------



## Amalthea

Sometimes boredom is the cause... It's also thought to be genetic. I had my chillers in an aviary-type cage  Some people don't agree with them, saying that chillers need length instead of height, but our's loved it. I just made sure it was completely broken up, with no long falls. Mine LOVED cuttlefish, too...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Sometimes boredom is the cause... It's also thought to be genetic. I had my chillers in an aviary-type cage  Some people don't agree with them, saying that chillers need length instead of height, but our's loved it. I just made sure it was completely broken up, with no long falls. Mine LOVED cuttlefish, too...


 
Yes I got some cuttlefish. At the minute these 2 would be better off in any cage other than this one. I cut some branches off the apple tree and gave them a piece about 4 inches long they loved it. The person before never gave them hay but lots of fruit and veg. Ive stopped this as its not good for them is it? They love the hay though


----------



## Amalthea

No... A bit of dried fruit as a treat is ok, but not a lot. Some fresh carrot is good, though  LOADS of hay. I think a chiller's main food source should be hay. Also, a high fiber pellet is best... I am trying to remember the one I used... *GRR* It had the highest fiber content I could find, too. OH! And my chiller's loved rose hips


----------



## Amalthea

I think it was called Supa Chinchilla (the same brand does rat, rabbit, guinea pig nuggets, etc)


----------



## Shell195

We get lots of rosehips round here later in the year. He insisted I carried on giving them lots of fresh fruit and veg but I cant as its too dangerous, I hope he understands
I had chillas years ago and had forgotten how much fun they are, I love watching them twirl in their dust bath:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I used to go around picking rose hips in the autumn *lol* Just dry them out before giving them to your furballs (I put them in the oven on low). I do miss my chillers, but I just don't have the time for them at the moment. They are so funny to watch!!

Here's one of my chiller set ups:


----------



## Shell195

That looks great and the kind of thing Steve will do with it Ive just got to get one from somewhere. Ive replied to 3 ads one was a scam the other 2 havent replied yet


----------



## Amalthea

Have a look on ebay? I got my duetto off ebay for £36!! For the shelves, we just used a crappy pine bookshelf and cut the pieces to fit  I would also mesh the roof if you get one of the solid roofed aviaries (ferplast, etc)... Makes furnishing the thing MUCH easier if you can hang toys, hammocks, etc from the roof! *lol*


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Pam, I don't appreciate being called irresponsible. I have said that I will do what's best for these two... If they are tame as adults, they will stay, but I cannot expect them to stay in captivity if they get their instinctual fear of humans back after weaning (which happens quite a lot with handreared wild rats, I might add). There are many wildlife rescues who also take in so called "vermin" and amazingly when those critters get to the right stage in development, they "escape". I don't see how I can choose which animals are worth saving and which aren't. They are only vermin because people are disgusting... All animals that are able to thrive around people seem to be lumped into this group and I don't agree with it. Believe what you will, but please do not start calling me names.


 I didn't call you irresponsible. I said that it would be irresponsible and illegal to release them. The act of releasing them is irresponsible and illegal. If you want to think that I called you personally irresponsible, since the sentence said it was illegal also, you would have to think that I had called 'you' irresponsible and illegal which would be nonsense.
Please reread what I actually wrote. At no time did I say that you, they, the person, or any other reference to another human were irresponsible and illegal. I said that it would be irresponsible and illegal to release them. And I'm afraid I still think that way.
I am not disgusting I can assure you, but will take every opportunity to kill wild rats where I can.
Your baby rats may well be 'sweet and cute' to you, but I wonder just how many nestlings they'll kill when they are adults and how many songbird nests they destroy when they eat the eggs, complete with unhatched chicks inside, or how many pheasant day old chicks they kill or maim.Wild rats are not cute and cuddly and they are classed as vermin for many valid reasons.


----------



## Amalthea

I have never been one to blame an animal for what it is, though... Grey squirrels are considered vermin and yet, I bet if I had two orphan squizzles, everybody would ooh and ahh over them and it's just as illegal to release grey squirrels. I am not saying you are disgusting for your views, though. Each to their own...


----------



## Amalthea

Took some more pics last night during their last feed before bed...














































Look at his face!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Jen if only they didn't have tails! :lol2:

Pam could you not re-home the kittens once they have all been neutered? You could make them pay for the op in a re-homing fee?

I raised almost £40 on saturday! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Jen if only they didn't have tails! :lol2:
> I raised almost £40 on saturday! :2thumb:


thats what puts me off rats too!
and well done!

updated last two pages 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/308012-simbaaassss-story-8.html


----------



## Amalthea

I love ratty tails... But these two have shorter tails than their fancy counterparts


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> I love ratty tails... But these two have shorter tails than their fancy counterparts


i thoguht there tails looked shorter!


----------



## Amalthea

There are a few differences in appearance... They've got smaller eyes and ears, pointier faces, and shorter tails


----------



## Esarosa

I love rattie tails they feel wonderful :flrt: Yes I'm probably weird. Those babies are looking fabulous Jen, I really hope they don't revert back to their wild instincts. I always worry about rodents in particular being re-released as they will inadvertently be released in anothers territory and might be killed, so i'd panic like mad.


----------



## Amalthea

I agree, Katie!  At the moment, they are all lovey-dovey to me... Although, not as much with other people. So, we shall see how they end up  Right now, I couldn't imagine them acting "wild" at all... Although, they do act a bit different from baby fancies of the same age.


----------



## Shell195

Soooo cute they look fab:flrt: I too love Rattie tails, Gina whats the difference between a mouse tail and a rats????????

Well done for raising that amount for the rescue thats excellent:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Soooo cute they look fab:flrt: I too love Rattie tails, Gina whats the difference between a mouse tail and a rats????????
> 
> Well done for raising that amount for the rescue thats excellent:2thumb:


one big ones small!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*LOL* Gina!! I love rattie tails, but you do hear of so many people who don't... Nothing more relaxing that twiddling a rattie tail around your finger


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *LOL* Gina!! I love rattie tails, but you do hear of so many people who don't... Nothing more relaxing that twiddling a rattie tail around your finger


and thats just plain odd.


----------



## Amalthea

I'm perfectly normal


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Jen if only they didn't have tails! :lol2:
> 
> Pam could you not re-home the kittens once they have all been neutered? You could make them pay for the op in a re-homing fee?
> 
> I raised almost £40 on saturday! :2thumb:



I could rehome once they have been neutered but that won't be until they are 6 months old. Most people want little baby kittens and not 6 month old cats and in this area the beggars just won't pay enough donation to cover what it cost me.
It'll cost me £48 to do the males and £80+ to do the females. Besides, by the time they are 6 months old, they will be accustomed to me, the house, the area etc and I will be bonded strongly to them. Heck, if I'm going to put the effort in, take other people's cast offs, neuter them and innoculate them ect, it will be lovely to actually keep the sweet pretty ones instead of just those which nobody wants or the older ones.
I have the money, I have the room, the cats are happy, much loved and get everything any cat could want, and I can do without the worry of wondering if they are safe and happy for the rest of their life, or simply left to their own devices when the novelty wears off.
I really don't mind cats, they are no trouble at all,unless they decide to join me at night, jump through the open bedroom window and land on my sleeping stomach with a thump , in which case I wake with a yell, the cat leaps off the bed and looks accusingly at me and the bed dogs think I'm being attacked in my sleep and start barking, setting off the downstairs dogs, who then set off the cockerels which all start crowing. :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I could rehome once they have been neutered but that won't be until they are 6 months old. Most people want little baby kittens and not 6 month old cats and in this area the beggars just won't pay enough donation to cover what it cost me.
> It'll cost me £48 to do the males and £80+ to do the females. Besides, by the time they are 6 months old, they will be accustomed to me, the house, the area etc and I will be bonded strongly to them. Heck, if I'm going to put the effort in, take other people's cast offs, neuter them and innoculate them ect, it will be lovely to actually keep the sweet pretty ones instead of just those which nobody wants or the older ones.
> I have the money, I have the room, the cats are happy, much loved and get everything any cat could want, and I can do without the worry of wondering if they are safe and happy for the rest of their life, or simply left to their own devices when the novelty wears off.
> I really don't mind cats, they are no trouble at all,unless they decide to join me at night, jump through the open bedroom window and land on my sleeping stomach with a thump , in which case I wake with a yell, the cat leaps off the bed and looks accusingly at me and the bed dogs think I'm being attacked in my sleep and start barking, setting off the downstairs dogs, who then set off the cockerels which all start crowing. :gasp:



lol

do you have any new pics of the kittens? they sound yummy... lol


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I could rehome once they have been neutered but that won't be until they are 6 months old. Most people want little baby kittens and not 6 month old cats and in this area the beggars just won't pay enough donation to cover what it cost me.
> It'll cost me £48 to do the males and £80+ to do the females. Besides, by the time they are 6 months old, they will be accustomed to me, the house, the area etc and I will be bonded strongly to them. Heck, if I'm going to put the effort in, take other people's cast offs, neuter them and innoculate them ect, it will be lovely to actually keep the sweet pretty ones instead of just those which nobody wants or the older ones.
> I have the money, I have the room, the cats are happy, much loved and get everything any cat could want, and I can do without the worry of wondering if they are safe and happy for the rest of their life, or simply left to their own devices when the novelty wears off.
> I really don't mind cats, they are no trouble at all,unless they decide to join me at night, jump through the open bedroom window and land on my sleeping stomach with a thump , in which case I wake with a yell, the cat leaps off the bed and looks accusingly at me and the bed dogs think I'm being attacked in my sleep and start barking, setting off the downstairs dogs, who then set off the cockerels which all start crowing. :gasp:


 
:lol2: Mad cat woman springs to mind
I do agree though that its about time you had some pretty kittens that have been well reared instead of other peoples cast offs thats why amongst my motley crew you will find a few Pedigrees as I thought I deserved a few that I had actually chosen.

We need photos of them though instead of you keeping their beauty and cuteness to yourself:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> lol
> 
> do you have any new pics of the kittens? they sound yummy... lol


 Not had time to take pics. I have to sit and wait for ages until they settle down a bit in one place as most of the time they are zooming around like nutters, dashing under the cupboard, climbing the cat tree and racing each other the length of the scullery. They have a couple of toys which they like too. One is a twiddler, made from some cockerel tail feathers tied to some baler twine and hanging down above their bed. (note, tail feathers donated by the moulting process they are all going through right now and not manual removal) and a ball which is the ball out of my old non working mouse. Gives them much pleasure and ties in with my frugal/recycling ethics. Going to make some holes in a shoe box this afternoon so they can play the, '_hide-in-this-box-and-shove-one-paw-through-a-hole-and-make-'grabby'-motions-when-one-of-the-other-kittens-walks-past_', game.:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Mad cat woman springs to mind
> I do agree though that its about time you had some pretty kittens that have been well reared instead of other peoples cast offs thats why amongst my motley crew you will find a few Pedigrees as I thought I deserved a few that I had actually chosen.
> 
> We need photos of them though instead of you keeping their beauty and cuteness to yourself:whistling2:


 Where I lived before I used to be described as "the pig lady" but I was never sure whether it was because I bred Gloucester old spots pigs, or because of my Canadian ex bike gang member husband.

I am really lucky as my place is a great place for cats with all the open fields surrounding it and my own land and the house is large enough to have it's own nice cat room with cat flap. 
I promise I'll see if I can get some photos when they are all asleep together at some point, but not today as I should be out putting a fence around the veggie plot and getting the sweetcorn, marrows, cucumbers, peppers, courgettes,cabbages and aubergines in.The weather seems cool enough for me to be able to go outside and work once my painkillers have kicked in.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Where I lived before I used to be described as "the pig lady" but I was never sure whether it was because I bred Gloucester old spots pigs, or because of my Canadian ex bike gang member husband.
> 
> I am really lucky as my place is a great place for cats with all the open fields surrounding it and my own land and the house is large enough to have it's own nice cat room with cat flap.
> I promise I'll see if I can get some photos when they are all asleep together at some point, but not today as I should be out putting a fence around the veggie plot and getting the sweetcorn, marrows, cucumbers, peppers, courgettes,cabbages and aubergines in.The weather seems cool enough for me to be able to go outside and work once my painkillers have kicked in.


 
I wish it was cool here its flipping boiling hot so now I have to worry about Dennis burning. Hes already wearing a baby vest and sunblock cream:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I wish it was cool here its flipping boiling hot so now I have to worry about Dennis burning. Hes already wearing a baby vest and sunblock cream:lol2:


it is overcast here and not blazing hot at all which is great as it was awful yesterday and when I tried to do anything, I was boiling, feeling faint and had sweat dripping off the end of my nose and 'other' protruding body parts.
I had to wait until it got cool which meant that at 10pm I was digging the veggie plot by the light of the moon lol.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> it is overcast here and not blazing hot at all which is great as it was awful yesterday and when I tried to do anything, I was boiling, feeling faint and had sweat dripping off the end of my nose and 'other' protruding body parts.
> I had to wait until it got cool which meant that at 10pm I was digging the veggie plot by the light of the moon lol.


in my rooom with all windows open and a breezer its 23'c!! TOO hot


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> in my rooom with all windows open and a breezer its 23'c!! TOO hot


 That's why I love my old cottage, it is cool in summer no matter how hot the weather and cosy and warm in winter. They knew how to build them in the olden days. I open from and back windos (north and south) to catch any breeze and it's lovely and comfy in here.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> That's why I love my old cottage, it is cool in summer no matter how hot the weather and cosy and warm in winter. They knew how to build them in the olden days. I open from and back windos (north and south) to catch any breeze and it's lovely and comfy in here.


yea my room gets the hottest sun too 
in the winter downstiars stays hot upstairs is cool
in the summer downstiars is cool upstairs is hot..


----------



## Amalthea

We just had quite the "shower" and it's cooled off a bit now... But I am cleaning out critters today and it's too bloody warm! *lol*


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> yea my room gets the hottest sun too
> in the winter downstiars stays hot upstairs is cool
> in the summer downstiars is cool upstairs is hot..


 That tells me you need more insulation in your loft.
My study is south facing as is parlour so both get hot in the sunshine. In summer I keep the curtains mostly shut to keep out the sun and shade the rooms.
Of course in winter I open the curtains wide and take advantage of any bit of sunshine as it's like a greenhouse and heats the rooms nicely.
I just went outside to feed Horatio and was stunned. I stepped out of the house and the heat hit me like I was walking into an oven. I fed him and scuttled back indoors a bit fast-ish. Don't want any more skin cancer thank you very much.


----------



## fenwoman

Just to stop you lot nagging me.:bash:
:lol2:
Tigra, Guinness, Moony









Top of Sadie's head, Tigra, Moony, Delphi









Moony









Sadie the mum.








and before anyone wants to say how awful the room is and poor cats etc. That's a scullery, not part of the actual main house.


----------



## Amalthea

They are beautiful, Pam!!

Ok... I take back my earlier comment on the rain cooling things off! Now it's just sticky AND warm!! Been cleaning out critters all day and am completely soaked through... Gonna go soak in the bath, methinks!


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> They are beautiful, Pam!!
> 
> Ok... I take back my earlier comment on the rain cooling things off! Now it's just sticky AND warm!! Been cleaning out critters all day and am completely soaked through... Gonna go soak in the bath, methinks!



You had rain???? you lucky thing. I wish we had rain.


----------



## Amalthea

We had quite a downpour, actually... Only lasted about half an hour, but it was heavy!


----------



## feorag

Hi all! Greetings from the Highlands where we've had temps of over 28o today and no rain. However, we had enough rain yesterday to float the ark, so there you go!!

Been out into the forestry above Loch Shiel today, had a lovely walk and stopped at a lovely viewpoint for a rest and then back to the car for a picnic.

Now sitting at my fav pub food location having partaken of fresh crab (caught this morning!) salad followed by fresh raspbery meringues! Lush!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Lol, i bent down to get my camera off the floor, in the second i was bent over scooby jumped on my back and laid down, i was then stuffed he wouldnt get off, if i leant over he would claw me!! AHHH
so took a pic, my face was awful so i blured that but you get the idea! lol
do any of yours do this?
(in this photo i am bent over (that sounds wrong if you have a dirty mind..which i haave... lol))


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> We had quite a downpour, actually... Only lasted about half an hour, but it was heavy!


 Dammit, you city folks don't need the rain but you get it. Us country types desperately needs it for our turnips and we don't get it.:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just driven back from the sanctuary in thick rolling mist it was very creepy


----------



## freekygeeky

scooby has some how hurt his chin its red and sore looking, not bad enough for a vet but if it was me i would want savalon on it lol
i have iodine
savalone
e45 any of the ok on him or shouls i just leave him to it?


----------



## freekygeeky

alsoooo i have noticed over the last few days, if simba sees a fly his mouth (looks liek he isnt controlling it) shakes opens up and makes a wetspitty noise, hard to explain but is odd.. lol.. a little like hannible lecture (sp) something like that... does anyone know what i mean.. if so is that normal? lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> alsoooo i have noticed over the last few days, if simba sees a fly his mouth (looks liek he isnt controlling it) shakes opens up and makes a wetspitty noise, hard to explain but is odd.. lol.. a little like hannible lecture (sp) something like that... does anyone know what i mean.. if so is that normal? lol


 
Its normal its like a chittering noise most cats do it:lol2: I wouldnt put any of them on his chin just keep an eye on it


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> alsoooo i have noticed over the last few days, if simba sees a fly his mouth (looks liek he isnt controlling it) shakes opens up and makes a wetspitty noise, hard to explain but is odd.. lol.. a little like hannible lecture (sp) something like that... does anyone know what i mean.. if so is that normal? lol


 it's summat they do when really excited about someting they see as prey. Mine do it if they see birdies out of the window.
Humans can have a knee trembler when they get excited, cats get a chin trembler. Simples.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hannibal Lector Scooby! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Its normal its like a chittering noise most cats do it:lol2: I wouldnt put any of them on his chin just keep an eye on it





fenwoman said:


> it's summat they do when really excited about someting they see as prey. Mine do it if they see birdies out of the window.
> Humans can have a knee trembler when they get excited, cats get a chin trembler. Simples.





butterfingersbimbo said:


> Hannibal Lector Scooby! :lol2:



lol, thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## paige

Hi

Im new to this thread and the forum thought id say hi and say what beautiful kittys ppl have.

I used to have a tortie persian whom i used to go to shows with and i loved but sadly she had PKD and she passed away.

Myself and my hubby now feel that enough time has passed and now we are planning on starting to show & breed B.S.H .

There ar so many different breeds of cat that i love it was so hard to decide on a breed lol.

Paige


----------



## freekygeeky

thats why i like mogggys! lol
when im older, and a mad cat lady...
my aim.. (well what i would like) is to have a cat of every colours, and patten! 
like..

black
white (i REALLY want a white cat, always have always will)
gingerrrrr
tabby
blueee
greyyyy
THen you have black and white, white and black, ginger and white..OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and claico.... i am officially going crazy... AHH!


paige said:


> Hi
> 
> Im new to this thread and the forum thought id say hi and say what beautiful kittys ppl have.
> 
> I used to have a tortie persian whom i used to go to shows with and i loved but sadly she had PKD and she passed away.
> 
> Myself and my hubby now feel that enough time has passed and now we are planning on starting to show & breed B.S.H .
> 
> There ar so many different breeds of cat that i love it was so hard to decide on a breed lol.
> 
> Paige


----------



## freekygeeky

more pics  just incae he leaves, i want to have losts!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/308012-simbaaassss-story-9.html#post4177186


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> thats why i like mogggys! lol
> when im older, and a mad cat lady...
> my aim.. (well what i would like) is to have a cat of every colours, and patten!
> like..
> 
> black
> white (i REALLY want a white cat, always have always will)
> gingerrrrr
> tabby
> blueee
> greyyyy
> THen you have black and white, white and black, ginger and white..OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and claico.... i am officially going crazy... AHH!


I've often thought I'd like a cat of every colour too :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I've often thought I'd like a cat of every colour too :lol2:


dad says he wants all cats ginger when he is older, including a maincoon and a bengal.... lol


----------



## paige

freekygeeky said:


> dad says he wants all cats ginger when he is older, including a maincoon and a bengal.... lol


Well he could have a red mainecoon but not a red or ginger bengal :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

paige said:


> Well he could have a red mainecoon but not a red or ginger bengal :lol2:


lol he is a twit he really is..


----------



## paige

Red ***** are fantastic so big and beautiful well all ***** actually not just reds and Bengals are amazing too soooo amazing.


----------



## SeaWolf

i have a bengal cross

although i do like siamese cats too.


----------



## feorag

Hi Paige and welcome. Sorry to hear about your persian, such a shame!

I don't show any more but was very active showing and breeding my Somalis (and Siamese, but much less successfully :lol2 for about 20 years. got nothing left to show now - they're all a bit old and have their titles, sol it's a natural progression cos I hadn't the space to keep any more kittens.


----------



## paige

feorag said:


> Hi Paige and welcome. Sorry to hear about your persian, such a shame!
> 
> I don't show any more but was very active showing and breeding my Somalis (and Siamese, but much less successfully :lol2 for about 20 years. got nothing left to show now - they're all a bit old and have their titles, sol it's a natural progression cos I hadn't the space to keep any more kittens.



Hi Feorag thanks for the welcome.

I do love tha somali's they r fantastic cats but its so hard to find someone that will help a new person to become a breeder and siamese r way 2 noisie for me and too naughty 4 that matter lol

This is the main reasson iv gone for the BSH as more ppl are willing to help new ppl get started.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> thats why i like mogggys! lol
> *when im older, and a mad cat lady...*
> my aim.. (well what i would like) is to have a cat of every colours, and patten!
> like..
> !


What like me you mean:lol2:

:welcomerfuk: Paige. Sorry about your persian very sad. Ive got a rescued Blue smoke Persian boy, a Coonie,an Oriental, 2 Devons, lots of mogs and my special Sphynx boy Dennis:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## paige

Shell195 said:


> What like me you mean:lol2:
> 
> :welcomerfuk: Paige. Sorry about your persian very sad. Ive got a rescued Blue smoke Persian boy, a Coonie,an Oriental, 2 Devons, lots of mogs and my special Sphynx boy Dennis:flrt::flrt::flrt:


I love ur Dennis :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: he is amazing id so love one but hubby says no cos of the price lol and i love devons and cornish 2 but he dont like their coats lol so BSH it will be he cant complain about them lol

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> What like me you mean:lol2:



yup just like you!


----------



## freekygeeky

well ginger has gone to the vets, he was panting the whole time  he was so so scared. Im really worried, that if he doesnt make it, itll be all my fault


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> well ginger has gone to the vets, he was panting the whole time  he was so so scared. Im really worried, that if he doesnt make it, itll be all my fault


 
Dont worry Gina a feisty old man like him is sure to pull through


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Dont worry Gina a feisty old man like him is sure to pull through


thankyou 

p.s

scoobys ''willy'' is partially out, its pokig out a little so i can see the end, normally i cant see it at all. if i go near it, by touching his back legs, or belly, it all tenses up and moveeees... dad says he is just gettign excited, but he has never done that before?...any ideas?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou
> 
> p.s
> 
> scoobys ''willy'' is partially out, its pokig out a little so i can see the end, normally i cant see it at all. if i go near it, by touching his back legs, or belly, it all tenses up and moveeees... dad says he is just gettign excited, but he has never done that before?...any ideas?


 
Gina its a man thing LOL your dads right


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina its a man thing LOL your dads right


LMAO

perv!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Well today is our last day here and so it's very probable that my next 'catch-up' will be back in my spare bedroom 

The weather for the last 2 days has been too hot for me - I like a happy medium, can't take this heat at all!! 

For all Little Miss Stoaty's fans on this thread I got an e-mail from Kim last night telling me (apart from a load of other stuff and loads of school bookings coming in to see if I'm free to work!) that she is "very fit and well and very very happy!!! She plays all the time and is now housed outside the ITU as it is so warm now.She really is such a character isn't she." So I'm more than happy with that and really looking forward to seeing her again!


paige said:


> I do love tha somali's they r fantastic cats but its so hard to find someone that will help a new person to become a breeder and siamese r way 2 noisie for me and too naughty 4 that matter lol
> 
> This is the main reasson iv gone for the BSH as more ppl are willing to help new ppl get started.


Well I have to say I'm more than surprised at that comment! I've been in the Somali world for over 20 years and always found breeders to be very helpful and encouraging to new breeders coming into the breed - which is not something i can say I've found (or heard) in other breeds. Some breeds are extremely difficult to get into - Abys being one of them, because personalities appear to figure more than the breed itself. I know for a fact of one person who bought an Aby to start breeding but then couldn't get her mated cos none of the reasonably local breeders would take her in to their stud because they didn't like the breeder of the female! When I hear stuff like that I'm not surprised that Abys are hard to get into and quite a rare breed to find - and I've heard the same about Russians.

Sadly I have heard the same about BSH's so I'm glad you're finding the people you've approached as helpful. I know of a lady in Scotland who has fairly recently begun breeding BSH, but is struggling with vilification by English breeders who don't know her or her set-up purely because they don't like the breeder she got her breeding stock from!

I've never found that in Somalis - certainly not in my circle of breeders and I've never had anyone approach me for a kitten saying that they've had problems with other breeders.

However, if you find Siamese are naughty, then you definitely don't want a somali, cos they are naughtier. British have a reputation for being a bit 'stand-offish' which is why they don't appeal to me, as I want cats that are totally people-oriented, kind of like dogs actually!

Gina - how is Ginger today? Hope he's OK and got over his trip to the vets!

And finally, PMSL at you getting worried about Scooby! As Shell says, it's definitely a man thing - men never seem to lose their fascination with all those 'bobbly bits' even when they grow old! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina - how is Ginger today? Hope he's OK and got over his trip to the vets!
> 
> And finally, PMSL at you getting worried about Scooby! As Shell says, it's definitely a man thing - men never seem to lose their fascination with all those 'bobbly bits' even when they grow old! :lol2:


lol

Just got back with ginger, and he isnt happy poor thing, he is still a little sleepy from the injections and a little wobbily.. he is crying his eyes out at the moment beacuse he needs a poo and wee.. he isnt alowed out. He just poooed himself a little and looked so so so upset, poor thing 
I hope he will be better soon.
He didnt have teeth out in the end, so the other vet who was goignt o charge £400 minimum, was lieing. He had them all cleaned. microchip and a pre op blood test. Hope he will feel better soon.

Possibly the last day for me and simba :'(


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh hun I'm sure Ginger will feel loads better after a good night's sleep, what a relief that he made it! I bet he's got years in him, like Wiz! 

Stop looking at Scooby's willy!!!! :lol2:

Eileen that's great news about Miss Stoaty!!! Can you take pics when you see her again? 

Hi Paige! : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh hun I'm sure Ginger will feel loads better after a good night's sleep, what a relief that he made it! I bet he's got years in him, like Wiz!
> 
> Stop looking at Scooby's willy!!!! :lol2:



ginger still isntt happy he keeps crying 

IMPORTANT question...
Right... simba keeps biting scooby like kittens do etc etc, i have noticed a few bald patches of scoby but didnt thinnk too much of it...anyway a min ago simba bit (playfully) scooby round the neck, causing a slight scratch and blood...but that isnt the problem.. the problem is, ALOT of hair went missing, loads fell out, and now he ha saround a £2 coin size area of hair missing on his neck. Why would his fur fall our so eaily?...


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> ginger still isntt happy he keeps crying
> 
> IMPORTANT question...
> Right... simba keeps biting scooby like kittens do etc etc, i have noticed a few bald patches of scoby but didnt thinnk too much of it...anyway a min ago simba bit (playfully) scooby round the neck, causing a slight scratch and blood...but that isnt the problem.. the problem is, ALOT of hair went missing, loads fell out, and now he ha saround a £2 coin size area of hair missing on his neck. Why would his fur fall our so eaily?...


 
I cant answer that one Gina although I do think he probably suffers with an immune problem which is why he gets his ulcer problem
Eileen will be back here tomorrow so she may know more


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I cant answer that one Gina although I do think he probably suffers with an immune problem due to his ulcer problem
> Eileen will be back here tomorrow so she may know more


thankyou
he looks like he has been attacked by a big proper cat, this is a little bite from a tiny kitten... ill try to take a pic later.. but it looks worse than it should be


----------



## freekygeeky

Here is the best i coudl do he woudlnt let me look at it 
So its not great
I have circled teh area without hair, there is a tuft blocking it, so you cant see the whole thing, but i have circled where it is..


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

it does look like he's lost a big patch of hair compared to the size of the scratch......


----------



## freekygeeky

yes its really odd, agd again there is one on his ear and back of his neck now, it looks awful, but there is hardly anythig there...

Ginger was SO desperate to go out this morning, he went out and peed on the door step, he is such a good boy, holding on to it till he literally went outside.
such a good boy


----------



## Esarosa

Hmm when Rolo (rat) grabbed Libby she only caught a small area of fur but an area about the size of a 50pence piece came away. It was the day or so before she was due to be spayed and the vet said it was no problem when asked, but to watch her obsessively licking which she started to do. He said to just put a touch of sudocrem on it to help the healing...you can't tell it was ever there now. You might have to watch him for over cleaning though.


----------



## freekygeeky

Katiexx said:


> Hmm when Rolo (rat) grabbed Libby she only caught a small area of fur but an area about the size of a 50pence piece came away. It was the day or so before she was due to be spayed and the vet said it was no problem when asked, but to watch her obsessively licking which she started to do. He said to just put a touch of sudocrem on it to help the healing...you can't tell it was ever there now. You might have to watch him for over cleaning though.


ok thank you, he doesnt over clean though, tbh he hardly cleans, typical man. lol. this wasnt done by grooming if thats what you ment.


----------



## feorag

Well, we're just approaching glencoe on our way home, so just catching up while I've got a signal!

Gina, glad to hear that Ginger is OK , but don't know what to suggest ab Scooby other than what Shell has said - that it may be connected to his immune system problems.

Yes I will get some photos of Little Miss Stoaty when I get home. Sadly didn't manage to get any pics of the pine marten this year. The guy who owns the chalet we rent has got himself a new wife and she brought a cat with her and the cat chases the pine marten, so although it came every night for its egg, chicken and peanut butter sandwiches, it came late when it was just too dark to me to get a good photograph! :sad:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Well, we're just approaching glencoe on our way home, so just catching up while I've got a signal!
> 
> Gina, glad to hear that Ginger is OK , but don't know what to suggest ab Scooby other than what Shell has said - that it may be connected to his immune system problems.
> 
> :sad:


Maybe ill take him to the vets 

Simba... is......MINE


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Maybe ill take him to the vets
> 
> Simba... is......MINE


 
And so he should be, congratulations on your new adoption:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Gina I don't mean he's caused it over cleaning..

As the fur grows back it may well be uncomfortable, also as the cut granulates over. This was the issue Libby had, as she would compulsively lick it..in turn making it red raw. I suppose it's like when you've got an injury and it starts to scab over it may get itchy. He might leave it alone, just warning you to keep an eye on it just in case.


----------



## diamondlil

My ninja kittens are a year old now! They kept going into season but I finally managed to book in and get them spayed so no more calling and stinky tomcats sitting on my windowsills. I'm still keeping them in as housecats, my 2 older cars have moved in with neighbours. Even though they are nice people and would give the cats back, Bob and Ralph have clearly made their choice and still come back for visits. 
I miss Ralph the most, she is such a grumpy character, but I know she's being well cared for and she didn't settle when I got the kittens. If I had known the older cats would move out, I wouldn't have got the kittens at all. Now I'm too worried they'll be 'stolen' or move away too so they can stay in.
(Ok I'll admit it here, I've cried my eyes out over Ralph. She was a stray who adopted us, a fat grumpy tabby who took a long time to learn to be a lap cat, and I miss her terribly)


----------



## Amalthea

I just called the RSPCA to find out about that pregnant cat... Apparently, they have to get the inspector to call me back.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

its ditta


gina.............congrats...............simba is ours hoorayyyyyyyyyyyy:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> And so he should be, congratulations on your new adoption:2thumb:


YAYYYYYYYYY



Amalthea said:


> Congrats!!!


thanky



Katiexx said:


> Gina I don't mean he's caused it over cleaning..
> 
> As the fur grows back it may well be uncomfortable, also as the cut granulates over. This was the issue Libby had, as she would compulsively lick it..in turn making it red raw. I suppose it's like when you've got an injury and it starts to scab over it may get itchy. He might leave it alone, just warning you to keep an eye on it just in case.


a haaa ok thankyou, sorry bit of a blonde moment.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its ditta
> 
> 
> gina.............congrats...............simba is ours hoorayyyyyyyyyyyy:flrt:



YAY!! thanky





I just went out and brought him a collar, andddddddd a bellll anddddddd a barrel thingy, now need to buy some tags... he has over 100 toys, so i didnt buy any more of them... but i did just buy a pigs heart YUMMYYYYYYYYYYYY as a congrats prezzi for them





I have made a designated Simba pic thread so i dont cliutter this one up!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/329298-simba-simba-simba-simba.html#post4190913


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

YAY GINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> YAY GINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


big grin!


----------



## feorag

Gina - I'm not in the least surprised! :lol2: I knew you wouldn't be able to part with him after all the upsets of the litter!

Well I'm home again! Arrived to a freezing cold, horrible wet, misty day as soon as we past Edinburgh! Me in my cut-off jeans and strappy sun top cos we left temps of about 25o or more, so I was freezing.

We got home, unloaded the car, cup of tea and then went to collect Angus and Hamish! Anyway, they're fine, but my friend was gutted to discover that she was allergic to them - one cuddle (well Angus down her t-shirt!) and she came out in a terrible rash, so had to go on anti-histamines! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:welcome1: Back Eileen youve been missed:notworthy:Its flipping warm here even at this time of night:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Glad you are home safe Eileen! :no1:


----------



## feorag

Well apart from getting my ratties back, the best thing about coming home is the huge 'F O' giant ceiling fan in the bedroom which runs all night from about April to November! I think I had my best night's sleep for a fortnight back in my own bed with the fan blowing cool air on me all night! :lol2:

And now the holiday is over and it's back to the grind! I'm off in a couple of hours to face paint at my friend's childrens' school fair. Fortunately, though, this is for me - just me - to replenish my holiday funds for my next holiday in 2 weeks time! :2thumb:

.


----------



## MistressSadako

Thought I'd post a few pics of Hiro


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome home, Eileen!!  

It's actually overcast today *sad* I can't do the hot nights, but I like the hot days!

Hiro looks very angry *giggles*


----------



## MistressSadako

Sadly thats just the way his face is, he's a very loveable little cuddle monster really:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've not doubt...  All smooshed nose kitties look pissed off *lol*


----------



## feorag

Thanks Jen.

Sorry, but I have to agree with you - all squooshed up faced cats have a tendency to look like they're in a bad mood :lol2:

Loved the 4th one down - he looks a bit like he's about to say "Confuscious he say............." :lol:


----------



## sazzjaydee

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :whip:anybodiiiiiiiieeeee *thinks "talk about impationt (SP?)" *


wasn't sure if anyone replied but i paid £85 but got all the basic things with her like litter tray bowls small bag of litter small bag of food ec


----------



## Shell195

Welcome back Eileen hope you have a good day:2thumb:
:gasp: Off on holiday again in two weeks,where are you going to??
Im not jealous at all you understand:whistling2:



Loving the Exotic boy, I sooooooooo love their squidgy faces, so kissable:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Oooh look what I found, not sure who it is that has a thing for these though, honest:whistling2:

kittens nottingham


----------



## Amalthea

SHELL!! *sobs* I want the little boy...


----------



## MistressSadako

Shell195 said:


> Loving the Exotic boy, I sooooooooo love their squidgy faces, so kissable:flrt:


Thats one of the reasons I don't let him out - everyone thinks he's an exotic s/h but he's not, he's half persian, quarter british shorthair and quarter burmese i think...a filthy little halfbreed:lol2: but beautiful none the less. A friend of mine just picked up a 9 week old exotic kitten yesterday, i'm dying to go visit her!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina - I'm not in the least surprised! :lol2: I knew you wouldn't be able to part with him after all the upsets of the litter!
> 
> Well I'm home again! Arrived to a freezing cold, horrible wet, misty day as soon as we past Edinburgh! Me in my cut-off jeans and strappy sun top cos we left temps of about 25o or more, so I was freezing.
> 
> We got home, unloaded the car, cup of tea and then went to collect Angus and Hamish! Anyway, they're fine, but my friend was gutted to discover that she was allergic to them - one cuddle (well Angus down her t-shirt!) and she came out in a terrible rash, so had to go on anti-histamines! :lol2:



thank you!! lol hehe
And welcome home....
and hiro... lol... love the cats with faces like that they make me giggle.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Loving the Exotic boy, I sooooooooo love their squidgy faces, so kissable:flrt:


 Sorry, can't help myself at the thought!! :blush:

I'm off in 2 weeks time with Iain, Shirley and the girls to Primrose Valley! Some holiday camp placey in Filey! Must admit I've never been a 'holiday camp' kinda woman, even when I had children, but Iain & Shirley asked me if I'd like to go along and who was I to say no??? :whistling2:

Well I arrived at the fete ay 11:50 - 10 minutes before opening time to discover that the table my friend had put aside for me had been 'appropriated' by someone else, so had to wait 10 minutes or more for them to find another spare one for me. This meant that I wasn't set up to start when people arrived, but I painted non-stop until it closed at 4:00 without a break! My friend brought me a lush sandwich which I ate in 'instalments' and finished the last quarter after I painted the last face and I never yet finished the cup of coffee I bought when I arrived. 

When I'd painted the last face, I just about couldn't stand up and my hips are now screaming at being immobile for 4 hours straight! I've just got home and counted my money and I actually took in total £107.00!! That means I painted 42 faces, cos I sold a few tattoos!! No wonder I'm b*ggared!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Welcome home Eileen, and wow at the £107.00:gasp:

Primrose Valley. I loved that place. Admittedly I was four or five the last time I went, but for kids it was really good fun. I imagine it's changed a hell of a lot since then, but the beaches nearby were lovely. Although as a toddler I screamed blue murder at being left on the pebbles without a towel as it hurt my feet. Have the whole embarrassing thing on video tape of me swearing like a trooper and people walking past absolutely gob smacked at this really innocent looking toddler with a filthy mouth on her. Mum was mortified :blush:

But Primrose Valley itself was great fun. My brother still has the certificate for strongest boy :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Katiexx said:


> Welcome home Eileen, and wow at the £107.00:gasp:
> 
> Primrose Valley. I loved that place. Admittedly I was four or five the last time I went, but for kids it was really good fun. I imagine it's changed a hell of a lot since then, but the beaches nearby were lovely. Although as a toddler I screamed blue murder at being left on the pebbles without a towel as it hurt my feet. Have the whole embarrassing thing on video tape of me swearing like a trooper and people walking past absolutely gob smacked at this really innocent looking toddler with a filthy mouth on her. Mum was mortified :blush:
> 
> But Primrose Valley itself was great fun. My brother still has the certificate for strongest boy :lol2:


 

PMSL katie:lol2: I can just imagine their faces. Didnt you get a certificate for the youngest swearing child?:whistling2:

Wow, well done Eileen you could make it a full time occupation


When the kids were young me and the now ex husband took them to Primrose Valley, all I can rememeber is that after another argument with the ex he stepped out of the door and a Seagull sh*t on his head, it soooooooooo brightened my day


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL ! Do you know what it is Shell, that's another thing we have in common! Years ago we were on the Mallaig ferry to Skye and a seagul sh*t on my ex's head - it made my holiday!!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I wish a cow had shit on my ex's head :lol2: well done Eileen on raising all that money!

Hiro is gorgeous! :mf_dribble:


----------



## MistressSadako

Thanks  I'll pass along the message and see if it can make his tiny little head any bigger:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

So whats everyone been up to today. Its been really hot and humid here and Steves been fitting a new bathroom suite and tiling for the past few days. Today it was the toilets turn, I can see now why he was never destined to be a plumber :roll:
Hes still got to replace the cistern as its a low level one and he never noticed:whistling2: Ive just sent him up to sit with the Chinchillas as this de-stresses him and gives me a bit of peace and quiet:lol2:


Eileen have you managed to see Miss Stoatie yet?


----------



## MistressSadako

I spend the day making rat paddling pools and eating ice lollies! was SO hot, then there was a wonderful afternoon thunderstorm so i went outside and splashed around in puddles in my bare feet:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

MistressSadako said:


> I spend the day making rat paddling pools and eating ice lollies! was SO hot, then there was a wonderful afternoon thunderstorm so i went outside and splashed around in puddles in my bare feet:2thumb:


 
That sounds great fun. I was hoping for a thunderstorm but it never happened and we arent far from Preston either


----------



## MistressSadako

was bizarre, was ridiculously hot then it thundered a couple of times and started poooooouring and cooled down instantly! warmed up again now though sadly


----------



## Shell195

Just seen your rat thread, dont they look like they are having fun:2thumb:
Whats your real name by the way?

EDIT Ive just seen that its Stacy x


----------



## MistressSadako

Stacey with an e 

They were having a brilliant time, i've proper tired them out now, they've all conked out in the cage:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've been washing!  3 loads of washing in the machine, all dried and ironed and just about put away!! That's holidays for you!!

Other than that, not done much today. I don't suffer the heat very well and it's been more of a close, heavy heat today than a nice bright sunny heat! Now we've got a heavy sea fret hanging over us and I can barely see across the road!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've been washing!  3 loads of washing in the machine, all dried and ironed and just about put away!! That's holidays for you!!
> 
> Other than that, not done much today. I don't suffer the heat very well and it's been more of a close, heavy heat today than a nice bright sunny heat! Now we've got a heavy sea fret hanging over us and I can barely see across the road!


 


So when are you visiting Miss Stoatie then:whistling2: I need to ring up the wildlife centre that took mine and see how hes got on


----------



## feorag

Oops, sorry, forgot to answer that one! :lol2:

I was supposed to be going up there on Tuesday for a school visit, but apparently they've cancelled cos too many teachers are off sick and there isn't enough to be able to supervise the children! 

So I'm not actually due up there until Friday now............ having said that I have been thinking about just going up to see her anyway, but she does need to be away from me, so it might not be a good idea - don't know!!


----------



## Shell195

Thats a tough one Eileen, did they say if she was any wilder since shes been there?


----------



## Shell195

Im off Duck hunting tomorrow:whistling2:
One of the Sanctuarys female Muscoveys has escaped and taken up residence in the garden and we think she has a nest so we need to find it and remove the eggs and put her back in her own paddock with her friends before she broods them. She really is naughty and climbs the fences to escape at least 10 times a day and when you find her all she can say is Peep Peep and waddles off back to the gate of her own paddock


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/330590-skype-laughter-chain.html

i know its random but the last few mins witht the woman is BLOODY brilliant


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats a tough one Eileen, did they say if she was any wilder since shes been there?


No, unfortunately they didn't. All Kim has said is that she plays all the time and is such a little character, so I don't know whether she has 'wilded up' yet or not - kinda doubting it though!

Good luck with the duck hunt - naughty duck! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

May be taking a friend to look at some kittens tonight... I've been told there are some pure white ones in the litter, too...


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Oh dear!! Should you be doing that?? what if there's a white one with blue eyes? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I know!! And it's my Birthday, too *lol* I seem to like torturing myself, I think.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I know!! And it's my Birthday, too *lol* I seem to like torturing myself, I think.



Happy birthday.

Plus side..it's your birthday it's a rule that he CANNOT be mad at you on your birthday..so if you happen to miraculously appear with a blue eyed white kitty :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx!!  Trouble is, he's driving! *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Fanx!!  Trouble is, he's driving! *lol*



Hmmmmm...

Plan A. Do the puppy dog eyes and the 'but darlin look (s)he's bonded with me' :razz:

Plan B. Very large pockets and an innocent expression when it appears in your lounge?


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I love your way of thinking, Katie!  

Apparently, there are a couple kittens in this litter with extra toes, too...  K


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* I love your way of thinking, Katie!
> 
> Apparently, there are a couple kittens in this litter with extra toes, too...  K



Oooo I'm always fascinated with Poly's. I'd love one just to directly compare it's antics to Libby..is that weird?


----------



## feorag

OOh temptation coming your way, Jen!

Happy Birthday and I hope you have a fabulous day! And if you get a little white kittie then that would be even better.

I'm all in favour of the puppy dog eyes - I always found with my first husband that the 'martyred' approach worked really well. 

You know, the eyes that have been rubbed until they were red in the kitchen, then splashed with tap water so it's obvious I've been crying, but I'm hiding the fact so he doesn't feel guilty - accompanied by the _"you've really upset me and totally spoiled my dream, but I'm trying desperately hard to deal with the disappointment" _look, followed immediately by the question "would you like a cup of tea"? accompanied by the _"I won't blame you at all, but you have really devastated me and I may never get over it, but here I am considering you first" _look!!

That's how I got my first Afghan Hound - only took about 5-10 minutes! :lol2:

Sadly that approach doesn't work as well with Barry - he's more practical than John was!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

saw lacy today, simbas mum, just foudn her ''add'' on their site too, she looks SO miserable in this pic! lol
Rehoming Cats - Wood Green Animal Shelters
she apparently hates other cats now though, she attacked a cat literally 3 times the size of her whilst we were there, he was a mahoosive black fluffy cat!


----------



## Shell195

Happy birthday I hope all your dreams come true:2thumb:
Surely your OH will let you take a kitty home on your birthday. Id love a Poly kitten must be all 4 feet though, many years ago my Siamese reared a litter of moggy kittens as we couldnt stop her milk production so the vet found her a litter due to be PTS. One boy had extra toes on all 4 feet and I called him TickTock. My OH wouldnt let me keep him I never did forgive him:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Happy birthday Jen!!!! Good luck with the kitties, you never know! :whistling2:

Gina that's not a good pic of Lacey at all is it, she looks like she's plotting murder :gasp:

Some very sad news here today, Wiz had been very stiff and unsteady over the weekend and had an upset tum too, he'd lost weight and didn't want to do anything, no walks etc. So I took him to the vet as I felt that he was going downhill fast and the thought of watching him get worse was too much for me, i couldn't put him through that and after custard and star being ill for a while before they died i wanted him to go peacefully. I'm so gutted as you can imagine, my beautiful boy had been by my side for sixteen years. RIP Mr Wibble.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Happy birthday Jen!!!! Good luck with the kitties, you never know! :whistling2:
> 
> Gina that's not a good pic of Lacey at all is it, she looks like she's plotting murder :gasp:
> 
> Some very sad news here today, Wiz had been very stiff and unsteady over the weekend and had an upset tum too, he'd lost weight and didn't want to do anything, no walks etc. So I took him to the vet as I felt that he was going downhill fast and the thought of watching him get worse was too much for me, i couldn't put him through that and after custard and star being ill for a while before they died i wanted him to go peacefully. I'm so gutted as you can imagine, my beautiful boy had been by my side for sixteen years. RIP Mr Wibble.


 
Oh no Im so sorry poor lil Wiz. He had a great life with you and you will always have your happy memories of him
You did the right thing and let him go with dignity
Big hugs ((( )))
RIP Wiz


I believe that Bean was sent for a purpose and Wiz has been teaching her the ropes ready for this day.
Run free Wiz gone but never forgotten


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

thanks for your kind words hun, I can't stop crying.


----------



## feorag

Oh Emma, I'm so sorry, you must be feeling awful, but you did the right thing for Wiz and he's what matters isn't he?

None of my dogs ever reached 16 or indeed even near it, so he did have a good, long life!!

Hugs for you and RIP for Wiz!!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor you, and poor Wiz!!  You did the best thing, though. {{{hugs}}}


I fell in love with a little Poly boy today.... Didn't bring him home, but I have a sneaky suspicion Gary has something up his sleeve... We shall see. He has 5 toes on each back foot and 7 on each front and he's pure white. Muddy eyes, though, so won't be blue... Mom's eyes are green, so maybe green.

My friend picked out a little tabby and white girl. Very cute! Gary's collecting her for my friend in a week (the girl's house is kinda on the way home from his work).


----------



## Amalthea

Forgot to say that we were sitting there playing with the kittens for about 2 hours (I made sure to pay loads of extra attention to my little Poly boy) and I took loads of pics... *blush*


----------



## Esarosa

I'm so sorry about wiz hun  I don't know what to say, apart from you gave him a fantastic long and happy life, and you did the best for him right till the end. :grouphug: rip Wiz.

Jen I do hope he has something up his sleeve. Have you had a good birthday?


----------



## feorag

I hope so too Jen - maybe he might _just_ pick him up when he picks up the other one??? Let's hope so, but do upload the photographs as soon as you can!


----------



## Amalthea

I have had a good day  Gary's been complaining cuz I haven't let him buy me anything for my burpday, but we've had a nice day (my Dad is visiting and I am trying to save monies for then). It's been beautiful all day! We had a few errands to run, but we went out for lunch at TGIFridays, which was nice. And then two hours of kitten playtime!!  The kitten is free, though  And he did ask the friend for her mobile number so "he can let her know when he was on his way to collect her kitten".


----------



## feorag

Oh I do so hope he does get him for you!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sleep well wiz, you will continue to be loved wherever you are xxx


----------



## Shell195

Oooooooh I want your kitten lol Sounds gorgeous, lets hope he gets the poly baby for you if not then Id move him outside for the forseeable future:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Except it's cooler outside overnight than it is in here *lol* I did catch him smiling at the kittens a few times, as well... We shall see  Gonna upload some pics for you to oggle... The girl who had them basically took in two litters and their mothers, cuz the people who had them wanted to sell the kittens several weeks ago. There is a pure white (Poly) Mom who had three kittens... One pure white Poly boy (MINE), on pure black Poly boy, and a white girl with a couple grey splodges on her head. Then there is a tabby Mom (who needs a very understanding new owner... she is very anti social) that had a few tabby and whites and a tabby (think it was 3 t&w and 1 tabby). They are all looking for homes


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Thanks for your kind words everyone.

I really hope you get the kitten hun I can't wait to se the pics!


----------



## feorag

Forgot to mention a neighbour knocked on our door about 8:30 last night to say there was a "very pretty cat hanging around on the small green area at the bottom of our street that looked like it might be a pedigree cat and they thought it was lost - could we come and look". Barry answered the door and went out to have a look, came back and told me it looked like a pedigree and it was very friendly to the neighbour's wife, but more wary of her husband and him. They asked him if we would take it in, but Barry said no because first of all there was no guarantee it was lost and secondly because of our cats and the infection risk, not to mention the upskittling of our household and the risk of increased anti-social behaviour. 

So I went out to have a look and it was indeed a pedigree cat - a snow bengal actually! Very friendly, but just hanging around enjoying the attention. The neighbour's wife wanted to keep it, but they have cats too, but I explained to them that there was no guarantee it was a stray and they shouldn't take it in cos it might just be enjoying the attention and then want to go back home! They insisted it must be a stray because it was 'thin', but in my opinion it wasn't thin for a Bengal and looked well cared for, so Barry went in and got it some cat food, working on the principle that if it was a stray or lost it would eat something cos it would be hungry, but it didn't - never even looked at the food! 

We decided that as long as we were hanging around it was going to hang around too cos it was enjoying the attention, so decided to go back indoors and come back half an hour later to see if it was still hanging around, in which case we would put ring the local vet hospital to see if they would be prepared to scan for a chip, but of course it wasn't around! And there was no sign of it this morning either, so I'm guessing it headed off home once we'd all gone away!


Just posted some photos of the cats chillin' out on holiday. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/331500-do-my-cats-enjoy-their.html#post4214001


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

it's funny what you find in trees isn't it! Have replied to your thread Eileen :whistling2:


----------



## Titch1980

can anyone offer advice on this please
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/331710-feorag-shell-any-other-cat.html


----------



## Amalthea

Uploading pictures of poly kittens now


----------



## feorag

Ooohhh - excited!!! Hurry up!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Photobucket is taking its sweet time!!! *taps foot*


----------



## Amalthea

Up to 11 (of 13) uploaded... Nearly there...


----------



## feorag

Well I'm off to bed now - sorry - even the temptation of loads of photos of kittens isn't going to keep my out of my bed any longer.

It will give me something to get up for in the morning!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Nighty night, Eileen!!  Uploading number 13 now... *more foot tapping*


----------



## Shell195

Well im waiting up to see:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

hurry up!! lol


----------



## Amalthea

Well, four of 'em didn't upload... Trying again... Here's the others 

Playing:




























FEET!!!










Non Poly girl:










There's Mama (there's a better pic of her, but it's one of the ones that didn't upload):










My boy!!


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe cutem well i LOVE white cats and polly SO cute


----------



## Shell195

Oh wow how cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute are they. Loving your boys feet:flrt:
Have you seen the black boys thumbs they are huge:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

And he uses them, too!! *lol* He killed that tickle feather good! *nods*

Here's the other pics 

(God, my hair's a mess!!)


----------



## freekygeeky

that last pic is SO cute


----------



## Esarosa

Gorgeous kittens Jen, your little poly boy is very handsome and his non poly white sister is a little stunner too :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

She is such a poser, too!! Was so easy to get nice pics of her, even though she was busy doing important kitten things!


----------



## Shell195

My youngest son has just shook his head in disbelief:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

So has your OH said anything about them:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im thinking i defo need a kitty ........


i know they arent supposed to have to many toes but how sweet is it?!!? :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:x


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Gorgeous kittens! And mama cat too, when you say "your boy" does that mean you can have him?


----------



## feorag

Well that was worth getting up for! They're are just gorgeous. I agree that the white girl is extremely pretty, but I think the rest are too, it's just that she sat still for photo call and the rest obviously didn't!

Jen I so hope you get that white boy cos he's gorgeous and Shell your little black boy is too - you're right what size is that big toe! :gasp:

And there's nothing wrong with your hair, woman!! :bash:

Girls (especially Jen) have you seen this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/331790-aaawwwwwww-too-cute.html


----------



## Amalthea

I say "my boy", cuz I'm still working on Gary *lol*

*lol* Yup... That's where I'd keep a squizzle!!


----------



## feorag

You should put your piccie of Oliver on too! :2thumb:

Ooh - I think I just heard thunder!!! :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

shell you getting one too?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> shell you getting one too?


 
Maybe:whistling2: 


After the disappointment of not getting a new Sphynx kitten for the time being and me being really sensible at the time Ive decided to be reckless for a change and let Steve talk me into the black boy. I love Black cats and I love Poly cats so it didnt take much to be persuaded tbh
I might even call him "Tonka" after the toy trucks for kids

I will get him Felv/FIV tested before I mix him though as all mine are negative then if hes younger than 9 weeks when I get him I will start his vaccination course at 9 weeks and ID chip him myself then at 5/6 months he will be castrated
I think they are about 8 weeks old at the minute and I have a feeling she wants to rehome asap.
Jen when is your OH picking your friends kitten up and which one is she having?


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Sophie came home from work for her lunch and on her way back to work she rang me as a man was in the bushes flat out and wouldnt wake up. The doctors surgery said they wouldnt come out as it wasnt their area even though it was about 10 yards away from the surgery. I went out to her and she had already got the police. He appeared to be fast asleep but nobody could wake him. We left as the police had got Sophies details and they were calling an ambulance. I dont suppose we will ever know the outcome


----------



## Amalthea

Well, Gary WAS supposed to be picking the kitten up for my friend on Friday next week (she's from the younger litter), but we've realised that's the day Dad gets here, so it'll have to be earlier in the week. She's having one of the tabby and white ones... Think I have a pic, but I dunno if I uploaded it *goes to look*

What a crazy thing, Shell!! *shocked* I hope you are able to find out at least if the guy was ok...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, Gary WAS supposed to be picking the kitten up for my friend on Friday next week (she's from the younger litter), but we've realised that's the day Dad gets here, so it'll have to be earlier in the week. She's having one of the tabby and white ones... Think I have a pic, but I dunno if I uploaded it *goes to look*
> 
> What a crazy thing, Shell!! *shocked* I hope you are able to find out at least if the guy was ok...


 
I asked the girl with the kittens when they would be ready and she said she wasnt sure so I said I would ring her this Friday to find out. No rush though as the longer she keeps them the better for them

I doubt if we will get an update on the man who looked to be in his 20`s I hope he was ok though


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Shell I'm so jealous you are getting a poly kitten! :lol2: jen I hope Gary lets you have "yours", everything is crossed for you!

There was a gorgeous kitty at the rescue last night, well it wasn't actually at the rescue it was being fostered by the woman who fosters the guinea pigs, if that makes sense! It was ginger and white :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> I asked the girl with the kittens when they would be ready and she said she wasnt sure so I said I would ring her this Friday to find out. No rush though as the longer she keeps them the better for them
> 
> I doubt if we will get an update on the man who looked to be in his 20`s I hope he was ok though


wonder if it was heatstroke? what :censor: doctors for not going to see if he was ok!


----------



## Amalthea

Here are some more pics for ya 

This is the one my friend is having:










Shell's boy:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Here are some more pics for ya
> 
> This is the one my friend is having:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell's boy:


 

Your friends kitten looks all sweet and cute mine looks like an evil little git:lol2:
Has your friends kitty got extra toes too.

The only problem I will have with going to pick my boy up is Steve is already saying we could have 2 :gasp: NO NO NO:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

The other litter doesn't have extra toes, nope. The only ones who do are MY boy, your boy, and their mother. The white girl doesn't (their sister). The little girl looks very nice with her black brother


----------



## Anna_x

Amalthea said:


> Here are some more pics for ya
> 
> This is the one my friend is having:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell's boy:


Thats crazy.


----------



## feorag

Shell, your husband is wonderful! Could he come and talk to Barry?? :whistling2:

Although I know what Barry's reply will be! "You can have as many as you want as long as you look after them and we stop having holidays!" :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Think he needs to have words with Gary, too...


----------



## Anna_x

I started combing my cat to check if he had flees, and it it turns out he LOVES being combed. He started slobbering all over my arms and biting me and going crazy trying to kick my arm to death but in an affectionate way?
All over a sudden he starts rolling around on the grass and purring making hilarious yowling noises and rubbing his face against my knee.
It was genuinely hilarious - like the first time he tried catnip at Christmas.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The other litter doesn't have extra toes, nope. The only ones who do are MY boy, your boy, and their mother. The white girl doesn't (their sister). The little girl looks very nice with her black brother


 


This kitten will take me up to 17 cats I may be mental but Im not stupid we will only be having one kitten:Na_Na_Na_Na: and anyway you should have both white kittys as Im sure Bindi would like a new sister:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I'm already working the fact that if we get the little boy, it'll even things up for Louis *lol* It's tough being the only boy and having _TWO_ sisters, ya know  They do harrass him, poor guy. Although, it has mellowed a bit now that Kallie has a baby sister to play with... But now there are two of 'em to pile on top of Lou when he's happily sleeping. *giggles*


----------



## Shell195

Steve is absolutely wonderful and wouldnt bat an eyelid if I brought home a Giraffe but one of us has to be slightly sensible. If he had his way we would be getting a puppy BUT they are so tying which is why I have said no more dogs. Im 50 this year and can never leave the house unless I have a dog sitter so once this motley crew pass over I wont be replacing them...........well maybe 1/2:whistling2:

On Thursday Im fostering a couple of rats and maybe a hamster as 2 young special needs girls aquired them and hid them for 3 months from the care staff. Now theyve been found out they have to get rid which is very unfair. Anyway I will take the rats here and the 2 hamsters(2 syrians in 1 cage:gasp will be split. My friend will keep one as one of hers has just died and if the volunteer Im thinking of cant take the 2nd one I will look after it here. The 2 old Chillas I took are doing really well and since moving to an indoor aviary and being let out each evening they have stopped fur chewing.
Its a bit like Noahs ark here at the minute:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

you know you love it Shell! Poor girls at the care home I bet they are really gutted, it's sad that they can't keep them with a bit of supervision. Els is so much better with animals than she is with people.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Steve is absolutely wonderful and wouldnt bat an eyelid if I brought home a Giraffe but one of us has to be slightly sensible. If he had his way we would be getting a puppy BUT they are so tying which is why I have said no more dogs. Im 50 this year and can never leave the house unless I have a dog sitter so once this motley crew pass over I wont be replacing them...........well maybe 1/2


Well the truth of the matter is Shell that's the reason why I don't have more! When we reached 10 cats, neither of the children were married, so they came home on a regular basis for visits and holidays. Now they're married with homes of their own and both living miles from us and of course Iain has his 2 girls, so I go to visit on a regular basis in between their visits to us. That leaves Barry alone to deal with all the animals. Now it's not that he isn't capable and actually he does more for the cats than I do, like feeding and cleaning the trays etc, but he also works and isn't getting any younger (but as he's my toy boy he'll never catch up to me :lol2 so I think he has enough to do. 

If I got more animals it wouldn't just be our annual holiday that we would lose (and the older I get the more desperately I _need_ that break!) I would lose my visits to the children and I'm just not prepared to do that!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well the truth of the matter is Shell that's the reason why I don't have more! When we reached 10 cats, neither of the children were married, so they came home on a regular basis for visits and holidays. Now they're married with homes of their own and both living miles from us and of course Iain has his 2 girls, so I go to visit on a regular basis in between their visits to us. That leaves Barry alone to deal with all the animals. Now it's not that he isn't capable and actually he does more for the cats than I do, like feeding and cleaning the trays etc, but he also works and isn't getting any younger (but as he's my toy boy he'll never catch up to me :lol2 so I think he has enough to do.
> 
> If I got more animals it wouldn't just be our annual holiday that we would lose (and the older I get the more desperately I _need_ that break!) I would lose my visits to the children and I'm just not prepared to do that!


 

My 3 arent married yet and only one has flown the nest but it will happen eventually. If Barrys your Toy boy Steve mst be my Sugar Daddy as hes 5 years older than me:lol2: Its a shame he doesnt have the money to go with it:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My 3 arent married yet and only one has flown the nest but it will happen eventually. If Barrys your Toy boy Steve mst be my Sugar Daddy as hes 5 years older than me:lol2: Its a shame he doesnt have the money to go with it:whistling2:


Too right! I'm coming down the scale - first husband was 6 years older, 2nd husband was exactly the same age (like 2 weeks apart) and now Barry's 6 years younger! Wonder what age the next one will be??? :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell I'm so pleased you're getting thumbs. Somebody needs to take that white female though she's too pretty to be left...go on Jen, one more :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Too right! I'm coming down the scale - first husband was 6 years older, 2nd husband was exactly the same age (like 2 weeks apart) and now Barry's 6 years younger! Wonder what age the next one will be??? :whistling2:


 
If Barry reads this then you will find out sooner rather than later:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!! :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie

Can I just say.........
B******Y cats!
B******y sick cats!
I hate being on the other side of the consulting table!


Thank you
Debbie


----------



## Shell195

vetdebbie said:


> Can I just say.........
> B******Y cats!
> B******y sick cats!
> I hate being on the other side of the consulting table!
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Debbie


:lol2: Debbie whats up with them ??


----------



## vetdebbie

ooh, mix up pyrexia, inappetance, vomiting, dehydration and diabetes in 1 small furry bundle and you end up with stressed mummy - especially when it's so hot!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh no! sounds like a nightmare, have a hug from me!


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Poor pusscat and poor you
People never think that vets pets get sick


----------



## Amalthea

Katiexx said:


> Shell I'm so pleased you're getting thumbs. Somebody needs to take that white female though she's too pretty to be left...go on Jen, one more :whistling2:


Still working on her brother!! :lol2: And Gary came home with a Birthday pressie today, so I'm not so sure he's bringing me home a kitten when he collects my friend's...  Although, the pressie is lovely, it's not a fluffy white oven mitt kitten.

Oh, Debbie!! Poor you and poor pud!


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear about your cat Debbie  

What did he get you Jen?


----------



## Shell195

Jen if I was you I would ask him outright if you can have the kitten. Youve nothing to lose have you


----------



## Amalthea

He got me a pretty necklace  It's a heart shaped mystic topaz.

I have asked... He doesn't respond. *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He got me a pretty necklace  It's a heart shaped mystic topaz.
> 
> I have asked... He doesn't respond. *lol*


Well keep asking and dropping none subtle hints. Ive found after nearly 50 years this is the best thing to do
My ex hubby went into a petshop with me many years ago and they had a Tabby kitten with a curled over tail and black lips, I so wanted her but he kept saying NO NO NO I just kept mentioning her all the time. We went back a week later to buy cat litter and she was still there. He went to pay for the litter and said can she have the kitten she wants too.:flrt:So Spook came home with us and lived for 15 years staying with me when Paul left and she ended up Steves favourite cat. Dont give up hope yet


----------



## feorag

Jen I have to agree with Shell. 

It took me 4-5 weeks of asking and asking my ex if I could get Leo, my German Shepherd after I lost Tara, my elder Afghan Hound.

I think he had this ideal vision that as each of our 3 dogs died they wouldn't be replaced and then we would be a dog-free household - no chance. Well when the first one died I didn't replace him, but I still had the 2 Afghans, then when I lost Tara I wanted to buy Leo whose breeder actually lived kind of next door to me at the time and he said no. So it took me 4-5 weeks to wear him down before he eventually said yes and I was around the corner and back with the puppy before he'd had time to change his mind :lol2:

And don't forget I've been going on at Barry for years to let me have a rat and he finally agreed! So just keep reminding him about how much you've always wanted an all-white cat and to have a poly one makes him even more special!!

Debbie, so sorry to hear about your cat and your stress! Hope things are OK now!


----------



## Amalthea

Will keep at it!  Gary is a big softie, really... And he does love the cats. I do catch him talking to 'em quite a lot. He calls them "mate" *lol*


----------



## feorag

Well, there are lots of us here sending him positive vibes, so just keep working on him! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He may surprise me yet... Ya never know. That boy has not ONCE gotten me a furry pressie, though *lol* Men... They ask ya what you want and then don't take any heed!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He may surprise me yet... Ya never know. That boy has not ONCE gotten me a furry pressie, though *lol* Men... They ask ya what you want and then don't take any heed!


 
You have to get him or Ill feel guilty as I have one and not you and I just know Steve will want yours too so make sure you get him then we can compare notes.
Maybe tell Gary that hes never got you a furry he might just need a gentle nudge. Mine always asks what furry I want for my birthday or xmas even when I say no more pets. Men just never seem to get it right do they:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Your Steve definitely needs to have words with my Gary!!!


----------



## feorag

Certainly sounds like he does - my Barry's never asked me what furry I want for Christmas!


----------



## Shell195

Anyone one done anything exceiting today Ive been at the Sabctuary since 4.30 and only got in at 11.30. Ive got 2 young ratties upstairs I will get some pics tomorrow. I think they are hooded. Very sweet and no biting. My friend made me laugh when I arrived she said quick come and see the rats they have their bowels hanging out they need a vet:whistling2: I suppose youve all guessed..........................yeps both males:lol2: shes only seen females before:lol2:
I dont know how old these 2 are but they arent big


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Anyone one done anything exceiting today Ive been at the Sabctuary since 4.30 and only got in at 11.30. Ive got 2 young ratties upstairs I will get some pics tomorrow. I think they are hooded. Very sweet and no biting. My friend made me laugh when I arrived she said quick come and see the rats they have their bowels hanging out they need a vet:whistling2: I suppose youve all guessed..........................yeps both males:lol2: shes only seen females before:lol2:
> I dont know how old these 2 are but they arent big


hehehe!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Oh dear...

Well, Gary and I snagged some incredibly cheap tickets for Anastacia on ebay today, so that's what we did tonight. She was brilliant!!  We had some REALLY irritating people around us, though!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Oh dear...
> 
> Well, Gary and I snagged some incredibly cheap tickets for Anastacia on ebay today, so that's what we did tonight. She was brilliant!!  We had some REALLY irritating people around us, though!


That sounds good:2thumb: except for the annoying people :whip:


----------



## feorag

I just about did nothing yesterday! Mooched about on here on and off all day, made some bookmarks for The Sanctuary, weeded the garden, just boring stuff!

Today, I'm at work, so leaving a bit earlier, cos got shopping to do on the way, to give me time to go and see how Little Miss Stoaty is! Confess to being a _little_ excited!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yippeeeee i've got the day off! it's been horrible at work with the heat, there's no air conditioning in the rooms so has been very sweaty....

Did I tell you we got two guinea pigs? they are quite cute! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Do let us know how the visit with Miss Stoaty goes!! 

IT'S RAINING!!! *sobs*


----------



## Shell195

Yes its raining here too. A bit of a SHOCK after all the sunshine. We were meant to pond cleaning today but not in this rain. Last night I didnt get home until 11.30 as I went to the sanctuary to Ivamec all the chickens, re do the aviarys, visit the cat who kittened the night before(she has 1 Dark tortie, 1 Black/white, 1 Brown Tabby and a a very pale blue Tabby/white) then I picked up the 2 Rats I am fostering, very sweet boys they are too:flrt: I think they are about 5 months old going by the size(hooded possibly) They had been kept in a plastic hammy cage with a water bottle and dish of food and the substrate was grey cat litter. They had no toys, bedding or anything:bash: Poor babies. Ive called them Ronnie and Reggie as they never had names either. At the minute they are in the cage the Chins came in which is huge compared to their own one. I may have a home for them but if not they can stay here.

Oooh need to know more about the guniea pigs

Eileen dont forget we need an update on Miss stoatie


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> IT'S RAINING!!! *sobs*


 What do you expect, it's Manchester!!

No rain in the fens yet but I'm praying for it. My beans and tomatoes need water.


----------



## Amalthea

It's been so sunny with just the odd thunder storm. Much better than the pouring rain of today... I really hope it gets nice again before my Dad gets here...


----------



## Esarosa

No rain here yet, heard thunder in the distance though so fingers crossed.

I miss Manchesters weird climate. Used to crack me up there would be heavy snow in all the surrounding areas but you'd drive into Manchester and it would be peeing it down.

Updates on Miss Stoatie would be good Eileen, I'd request pictures too but I suspect you won't see this till afterwards.

Jen glad you had a good time she really is brilliant live isn't she. Shame about the pests around you though.

Guinea pigs & ratties, definitely need pictures of those please ladies :flrt:

Oooo jus heard some pretty loud thunder..come on rain me and the animoos are waiting!!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... We had a group of girls in front of us who sounded like a troop of howler monkeys (could hear them more than Anastacia) and bouncing around like a bunch of prairie dogs... Sitting, standing, moving to stand elsewhere, going back to the seats, and it starts all over again. And then when they decided to stand behind us, they were howling directly into our ears. Not impressed!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Well we have had some heavy rain, but I'm loving it as it's a lot cooler! Will put the piggies up when I've photo bucketed them, they are "Ellie's" :whistling2:hee hee. We got them from Banbury rescue, the woman who fosters them all had a lovely huge garden all sectioned off with bunnies and gp's, ducks and chucks, and kitties, me and els wanted to go live with her :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

What pretty Giggle pigs:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

IM going to ring about the kitten later:flrt: Have you heard anymore Jen?? or is your OH still being Mr Meany:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cute pinny gigs! 

Not heard anything yet... I doubt he'll say anything even if he does give in, though. It'd just be him coming home with a white bundle of fluff next week some time *lol* You are welcome to ask Elise if she's heard anything from him, though


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Cute pinny gigs!
> 
> Not heard anything yet... I doubt he'll say anything even if he does give in, though. It'd just be him coming home with a white bundle of fluff next week some time *lol* You are welcome to ask Elise if she's heard anything from him, though


 
:lol2: I will do when I ring her later. I really hope he does surprise you with him


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi is being so sweet and loving today!!! Her little (very loud) motor has been running non-stop!


----------



## Amalthea

I've just been offered an African pygmy mouse colony... Trying to figger out where I could put 'em *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I've just been offered an African pygmy mouse colony... Trying to figger out where I could put 'em *lol*


 

Im sure you will find somewhere:whistling2: How many in the colony?

Just been reading up on Polydactyl cats, did you know they are meant to bring their owners good luck?
Sounds good to me:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Erm... It was one adult male, 2 adult females, three (I think) jouvi females, and some unsexed babies. I've been rearranging the animal room in my head all afternoon *lol*

Oh, I could really use some luck!!! May bring that up with Gary, too *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

it's unlucky to turn down good luck :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I _may_ have figgered out a way to rearrange things so they'd fit... *lol*

Just posted this on my facebook: 
*Jen Egan has just found out that poly cats bring their owners luck... We could use some luck, Gary ;o)*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> I _may_ have figgered out a way to rearrange things so they'd fit... *lol*
> 
> Just posted this on my facebook:
> *Jen Egan has just found out that poly cats bring their owners luck... We could use some luck, Gary ;o)*


I've just sent you a friend request :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Facebook is acting up at the moment... You may have to wait for an acceptance


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I've just sent you a friend request :2thumb:


 
:lol2: Me too


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I have infinite patience..............


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Good thing one of us does... I get pretty annoyed pretty quickly *blush* No patience for anything that isn't a critter...


----------



## Amalthea

There we go... Accepted and accepted


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

nice one hun!


----------



## Amalthea

And it's turned into a lesson on polydactyly *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You are welcome to ask Elise if she's heard anything from him, though


:gasp: You have a friend called Elise??

My Elise is 34 years old and I've only ever met one other in all that time and she was about 21 when Elise was 3. I know it's becoming more popular and especially in America, but I've never met another one!

It was quite funny actually because I was at my local branch of Lloyds and Elise (as usual) was running around waiting for my turn (cos I was in the queue to see her boyfriend - yes she flirted outrageously with one teller who became known as "the boyfriend at the bank") every time we went in. So I called "Elise come here" and a girl behind the counter came over and asked who wanted her! I said I was calling to my daughter and she asked if she was called Elise and I said yes. She said that she'd never come across another Elise. Interestingly enough, we became 'bank friends' and always had a chat when I was in the bank and when she had her first child I went to visit her and here we are 31 years later and we still exchange Christmas Cards with a letter updating each other on what has been happening in our lives in the previous year - all because she's called Elise!!!

Anyway, weather? Well it rained at work, but not until about 2:00pm so that was good cos I had Real Radio on the stereo in the tearoom and they reckoned it was bucketing down in Sunderland from about 12:00!!!

And Little Miss Stoaty - ah bless!! She's outside intensive care in a z-pen cos it's just getting too hot in there, which is through the gate where the public aren't allowed to go and as I walked through the gate I could see her rushing around having fun. When she saw me coming towards her she ran and hid behind her house until I spoke and she rushed out and leapt up the bars. Now whether that was because she recognised my voice I've no idea, but she's so fast now that I didn't dare open the lid in case she escaped, so I just did a little mpeg through the mesh, which I will upload later on.

To be totally honest I don't know if she will 'wild up' enough to be released, but I doubt it very much that it will happen at work, because she has no fear of their cats at all (and they are hunters - not like mine!) and of course they have two Boxer juveniles who are allowed out when we're closed and stand for ages looking at her, so I just don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I wouldn't call Elise my friend... Only met her the once. She's the one with the kittens. It's funny when I was introduced to her, I thought of you and your daughter! *lol*

Maybe Miss Stoaty could become a learning critter for kids to learn about native wildlife? Might be an idea. I'm struggling with what to do with my two little "wild" rats.... They, too, run when I come up to them, but as soon as I speak, they come out expecting attention. They'll be 4 weeks old (ish) this weekend).


----------



## Shell195

Eileen maybe Miss Stoaty should join your family. Barry could build her an outdoor enclosure and she could be your special pet:flrt:


Jen talking about Elise Ive just rang her about the kitten. She said he was ready for pick up anytime so we are getting him tomorrow at 11.00 before someone else does
I asked her if she had heard from Gary about the white kitten, she said she had heard off nobody about the other kittens so I suggest you give him a not so gentle push as what if someone else takes him(not me by the way) as white kittens are very sought after (especially with his extra toes). Good luck


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Eileen I bet she recognised your voice! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Will give Gary a good nudge tonight... He's gotta call her and sort out going to pick up my friend's kitten, anyways  Have ya read my status update and all the ramblings below it, Shell? *lol*


----------



## feorag

Well Emma, it would be kinda nice to think that she did recognise and remember me - I'm sure the squirrels did, because we only visited them about 3 times in the 4 months that they were in their outdoor pen and they always jumped straight onto us, whereas the people who were feeding and looking after them said that they always ran and hid when they came up to the pen, but I don't know about her!

Shell, you know me too well! I would love that, but just not sure if it's the right thing to do and of course it's another animal for Barry to look after when I'm away and then what would be do with her when we have our annual holiday.

I must admit I have been thinking about suggesting to Barry that he dismantles the pen we built for the squirrel and re-erects it somewhere (God knows where though!) at The Sanctuary and we keep her there where at least she's safe and yes, she would educate people about stoats, but am I letting my heart rule my head???


----------



## Esarosa

Jen I thought the white cats being symbols of good was a fair point...I googled it and everything 

Eileen I don't think it's letting your heart rule your head. You have to weigh up what sort of life she may have on release. As it is she's timid of people other than you, but she has no fear of cats or dogs, both of which could be a threat to her if she was released. And that's aside from whether she would be able to hunt for herself. I know in an ideal world she would revert fully and be reintroduced perfectly, but maybe what's best for her is to have a full happy life in captivity. Not ideal no, but she has a lot of potential for educating others, and you don't have to constantly wonder what if.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I knew you would say that. I think it would be a good idea for Barry to resite the pen at the sanctuary then people could be re educated aboat Stoats



Jen I have written on your wall:whistling2:

EDIT Katie I totally agree


----------



## Amalthea

I agree... Think she would be a fantastic educational "tool" (couldn't think of another word). The only thing is that since she's a mustelid, would she need spaying or the jill jab?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I agree... Think she would be a fantastic educational "tool" (couldn't think of another word). The only thing is that since she's a mustelid, would she need spaying or the jill jab?


 
:gasp: She could already be pregnant as the male mates all the newborn females


----------



## Amalthea

Creepy...


----------



## farmercoope

Have added my little bit Jen!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Creepy...



Very...we need a *shudder* smiley.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Creepy...


 
I know its horrible isnt it:devil:

Did you read the comment I left? if Gary says anything then just deny you know me at all:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

To be honest Katie, I doubt she is nervous of other people, I think it was just a 'gut reaction' to something approaching and I'm pretty certain that she would come out to the rest of the staff - especially Allan (the boss) who does all the animal feeding and rearing. 

:lol2: When I arrived this morning he was brushing out the barn with Belle, the little Shetland sheep 2 feet behind him - she just follows him everywhere - thinks he's her dad!!! :lol2:

However, there is no doubt that, at the minute, she has no great fear of cats and now dogs and most likely people, so it would take quite a while of 'de-sensitisation' from all these things to maybe turn her into a wild animal again!

And yes, Jen, I've no idea whether she would need to have a 'jill jab' every year, because I know that Pine Martens give birth in March-April and are nursed for 6 weeks by the mother. She then mates in the summer but the eggs don't implant until late winter so the kits are born in March-April, but I don't know if they remain in season throughout the whole summer, so not sure about all mustelids and how it all works. Might have to do some research!!



Shell195 said:


> :gasp: She could already be pregnant as the male mates all the newborn females


Yes, have to say that's the biggest issue about the whole situation! One thing we don't need is for her to give birth to maybe 6 or more babies, that she can't teach to hunt and kill cos she doesn't know how to do it.


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Poor Gary is getting it from all angles... Not even only a bunch of girls being overly girlie now!! Poor man...

I think keeping Miss Stoaty in captivity is the best thing for her, honestly. Especially if she gives birth to more of the little furry worms, cuz she won't know how to teach them to be stoats. Can they live together in a suitably sized enclosure?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Poor Gary is getting it from all angles... Not even only a bunch of girls being overly girlie now!! Poor man...
> 
> I think keeping Miss Stoaty in captivity is the best thing for her, honestly. Especially if she gives birth to more of the little furry worms, cuz she won't know how to teach them to be stoats. Can they live together in a suitably sized enclosure?


 

A whole colony of captive bred Stoats:whistling2: It really is a shame that we couldnt get the male over to you as he was really wild and could of taught her how to hunt etc


----------



## Shell195

Jen lets hope Gary admits defeat, everyone has certainly tried their hardest for you

Maybe we should pick your kitten up and drop him off at yours then you can tell Gary he just appeared in a box on the doorstep:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, crap! I told the girl that Gary was collecting a kitten for that he couldn't do Friday (cuz that's when my Dad gets here), and so she was gonna change to the Monday after. I was like "No... Dad will still be here" (ya think?!?), so now Elise is dropping her kitten round on Friday. *grumbles*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, crap! I told the girl that Gary was collecting a kitten for that he couldn't do Friday (cuz that's when my Dad gets here), and so she was gonna change to the Monday after. I was like "No... Dad will still be here" (ya think?!?), so now Elise is dropping her kitten round on Friday. *grumbles*


 

You need to ask Gary directly about your kitty, its now or never


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... *sigh*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

good luck with that, I think you'll need it hun.


----------



## feorag

Yes indeed! Good luck Jen! (we need a 'fingers crossed' smiley, don't we?)


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes indeed! Good luck Jen! (we need a 'fingers crossed' smiley, don't we?)


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, guys!!


----------



## Shell195

Well we are off to pick up the kitten this morning, Ive been up since about 7.30 as I had things to do but as I never went to bed until 2.30 Im flipping shattered. That will teach me to stay up late


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

pics as soon as possible Shell!!!! :2thumb:

I'm worried sick as Fiddle hasn't been here since yesterday morning. :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Hope Fiddle comes home soon and sets your mind at ease. Harriet used to disappear in hot weather, thunderstorms or if it rained to heavily for her liking, as soon as it went cooler/dried off she'd randomly appear at the back door with a present...odd cat her, still miss her and it's been 7 years now.

Oh Shell i'm so excited for you how pathetic is that :lol2: I agree pictures asap would be lovely :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Hope Fiddle hurries his little butt home!!!

Oh, Shell!!! PICS!!! Gary isn't saying yes, but he isn't saying no, either... We shall see.


----------



## Shell195

:bash:


Amalthea said:


> Hope Fiddle hurries his little butt home!!!
> 
> Oh, Shell!!! PICS!!! Gary isn't saying yes, but he isn't saying no, either... We shall see.


 
Just got home and put I think "Tom Thumb" in Chris`s bedroom. Hes a real cutie. Steve fell in love with the Tabby boy with many toes thats in the younger litter and asked that they give him a ring if they dont home him even though I said *NO*
:gasp: Elise has someone coming to day to see the white kittens and shes taking any remaining older kittens into work tomorrow, so Jen it has to be now or you wont get him. Sorry to bring bad news:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh no!


 
I was gutted when she told me. :bash: Is there no chance Gary can make an instant decision?




I hope Fiddle comes home safe and well. Maybe check the neighbours havent accidentally shut him in anywhere


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh Jen I hope you can have your kitty.

No sign of Fiddle yet, have had a walk around calling him and have asked the neighbours.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> oh Jen I hope you can have your kitty.
> 
> No sign of Fiddle yet, have had a walk around calling him and have asked the neighbours.


 
Try ringing the vets etc to check hes not been taken in with an injury


----------



## Shell195

Im waiting for Tom Thumb to wake up as at present he is fast asleep in my sons bed after helping him tidy his room. :flrt:He will stay in his room until Ive had him bloodtested this week
This kitten was put in the bedroom after his journey home and immediately investigated, ate and played, he is so upset..............................NOT:lol2: I felt a bit mean taking him as Scruffy the fosterers dog was besotted by him facing licking and getting so excited
I think the 2 Mother cats are actually semi feral especially one and the whole time we were there they hid under a unit and the lady said she couldnt get near 1 of the 2 and her husband was bitten when they caught her for worming


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone! So I go out for a day, working hard! and come home to find Shell's got a cat, Emma's lost a cat, and it's not looking hopeful for Jen to get a cat!!! :whistling2:

So first of all, Emma, I'm sure Fiddle will come back soon, he's maybe on a 'great adventure' and just having too much fun (hopefully!) - fingers crossed!!!

Shell, photos asap (which you don't need me to say anyway cos you've had your instructions :lol2

Jen, bite the bullet and tell Gary that if you don't get this kitten now it will go and you'll be gutted!!

Well, I've never shut up all day and my snakes have been so popular I never stopped!!!

Monty was not his usual well behaved self at all and had to go on the naughty step twice!! :whip: But Calleigh was absolutely great. It was a very warm day, so more worrying about them overheating than getting cold, but I think when Monty was warm he wanted off away and was basically all over the place, so once he started working his ticket he went into his RUB in the shade under the table and Calleigh came out. She spent most of the day just sitting on my hand and around my wrist so still and quiet that a lot of people asked if she was real and didn't believe me when I said yes!! They were both the star attraction as is usually the case and there were very few people who didn't come and have a stroke or a handle! Confuscious the tortoise was very popular too, especially when he went and sat in his large water dish to cool down a bit!

Kim and Allan arrived just after lunch with Star, Meatball (the hedgie) and Rose the Tarantula, who sat on Kim's wrist for the next 2 hours like a bracelet :lol2:

No idea how much we made on the tombola, but loads of the prizes went - not much left for next week, so we must have made some money!!


----------



## Shell195

Sounds like you had a great day Eileen:2thumb:

The new kitty has been called Tom Thumb, Tom for short, sorry Gina but with a thumb like his no other name fitted. Hes not been for a wee yet but has beeen rather mental jumping out and chasing imaginary things.:lol2: Chris has taken some pics of him, some while he was changing his bed and others in his clean bed. Weve not given him a bed of his own as it seems pointless as hes already sharing Chris`s bed much to Chris`s delight.:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

It's a no...  I told him that that only means he'll have to actually BUY me a blue eyed white kitty! Although, that fuzzball was awfully cute...

Shell, your little Tom was definitely the most personable one out of the bunch! Very cheeky little man!! I think the tabby is semi feral, too... She's not happy about being inside at all. She needs a farm house she can move to, I think.


----------



## Shell195

Meet Tom Thumb


----------



## feorag

Aw Shell, he's gorgeous! :flrt:

What a beautiful little face and yes with thumbs the size of those you couldn't have called him anything else! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Oh Jen Im sorry Gary said NO:bash: I wont type what Steve said:whistling2:
You will have to keep nagging and eventually he will have to get you your dream kitty:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Me too - actually I'm gutted for you!

But maybe you have to be philosophical and look at it that it was because you were slightly compromising your 'dream cat', by going for a green/amber/brown eyed white (albeit with extra toes) and maybe this means that eventually you will get your blue eyed white kittie?


----------



## Shell195

I just had to:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Where does he get that innocent expression from?? :roll:

Does he practice in front of the mirror when you're not around?? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Where does he get that innocent expression from?? :roll:
> 
> Does he practice in front of the mirror when you're not around?? :lol2:


That was a one off shot.:lol2: He is always naughty, he knocks my wooden cats off the shelf, tips the dogs water bowls over and if they are none tip he scoops the water out, he breaks into my bedside drawer for cat treats, he swings off Purdys neck, constantly rubs round the dogs faces, jumps in the fridge the minute its open, helps himself to whatever you are eating,plays in the toilet if he can open the door..........need I go on:whistling2: We actually dont care though as hes wonderful:flrt::flrt::flrt: I have a funny feeling he will try and play football with the new boy as he is tiny(he looked bigger when we picked him up), they arent sure of his age as the kittens were already with the mum when they took them in I am guessing 7 weeks not 8 but I will see what the vet says as I will take him for his bloodtest this week


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen I'm so glad it all went well, I hope you managed to raise a good wedge of money this time! 

Jen I'm gutted for you, but if it's not meant to be......just make sure Gary doesn't get any loving for a long long time. 

Shell those pics of Tom are too cute!!!!!! especially where he has the cover over him.

Well I've not long had a phone call from the receptionist at the vets, (not the vets I am with) to ask me to describe my cat, they have got Fiddle there, someone took him in after an accident, she said he's ok but she can't let me pick him up as I have to speak to the vet. Hopefully he will call me tomo and I will find out more. So now while I am relieved cos I know where he is I am still worried cos I don't know what to expect. Would she say over the phone if it was bad?


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Eileen I'm so glad it all went well, I hope you managed to raise a good wedge of money this time!
> 
> Jen I'm gutted for you, but if it's not meant to be......just make sure Gary doesn't get any loving for a long long time.
> 
> Shell those pics of Tom are too cute!!!!!! especially where he has the cover over him.
> 
> Well I've not long had a phone call from the receptionist at the vets, (not the vets I am with) to ask me to describe my cat, they have got Fiddle there, someone took him in after an accident, she said he's ok but she can't let me pick him up as I have to speak to the vet. Hopefully he will call me tomo and I will find out more. So now while I am relieved cos I know where he is I am still worried cos I don't know what to expect. Would she say over the phone if it was bad?


:gasp: Poor Fiddle poor you. Vet nurses arent allowed to disclose any information to you I dont know why though. I would have thought that if it was life threatening the vet would have spoken to you by now
Fingers crossed he will recover soon and be back home with you
Was he chipped then?

Lots of healing vibes and big hugs coming your way x


----------



## Shell195

Forgot to say that Bo-bee had fecal tests done and they came back clear but the vet has put him on some special tablets he has made up himself. 1 capsule a day for 10 days. I will check the name later but I think they can have bad side effects:bash:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

thanks hun, he isn't chipped but had a tag on, the kind where you write the number and she said they had problems reading my writing.....anyway her daughter came in and managed to read it so she called me. I'm getting him chipped and fidge and Fiddle!!!! I've been meaning to get it done but this is the kick up the arse I've been needing. I hope he's ok, I'm missing him and so is Fidge and Els.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Forgot to say that Bo-bee had fecal tests done and they came back clear but the vet has put him on some special tablets he has made up himself. 1 capsule a day for 10 days. I will check the name later but I think they can have bad side effects:bash:


Oh no!!!!


----------



## feorag

Good gracious me! :gasp: 

I go downstairs to watch a bit of telly and I come back to accidents and medications!

Emma :gasp: Poor Fiddle. I'm with Shell that he's probably had a bad shock and they want to keep an eye on him overnight, but if whatever has happened was serious, the vet would surely have rung you to tell you. However, whatever it is you have to let us know as soon as you find out!!! 

Shell, refresh my memory - which one is Bo-Bee?? Bit worried about the side effects!

And Dennis! Well after reading that bit, I'm now convinced that he practices the innocent "Wot, me?" look in the mirror when you're not around, because that face says he's an angel!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

will let you know as soon I have spoken to the vet.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Good gracious me! :gasp:
> 
> I go downstairs to watch a bit of telly and I come back to accidents and medications!
> 
> Emma :gasp: Poor Fiddle. I'm with Shell that he's probably had a bad shock and they want to keep an eye on him overnight, but if whatever has happened was serious, the vet would surely have rung you to tell you. However, whatever it is you have to let us know as soon as you find out!!!
> 
> Shell, refresh my memory - which one is Bo-Bee?? Bit worried about the side effects!
> 
> And Dennis! Well after reading that bit, I'm now convinced that he practices the innocent "Wot, me?" look in the mirror when you're not around, because that face says he's an angel!! :lol2:


 
Yes Eileen you are probably right:lol2:

Bo-bee is the Devon Rex with the bowel problems and his capsules are 
Ronidazole


----------



## Amalthea

That's how I'm thinking about it, Eileen... Just wasn't meant to be. Tis ok, though...

Poor Fiddle!! I just replied to your post on facebook... Shoulda come here first. I'm sure he'll be fine, though... Let us know what you find out tomorrow!!

That pic of Dennis is brilliant, Shell!! I think, though, that since he's such alittle monster, he should come live with me... *nods*


----------



## Esarosa

Best of luck with Fiddle, Emma.


----------



## feorag

Morning all - just checking in on a busy Sunday morning cos I've got a lot to catch up on having been out all day yesterday, to see if Emma's posted about Fiddle.

Obviously no news yet, hopefully she's at the vets picking him up!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

no news yet......


----------



## feorag

What about now??


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

spoke to the vet very briefly, as he was on his way out. He said that Fiddle was hit by a car and almost got hit again, which would have killed him. the woman who took him in saved his life, he's very lucky to be alive. He is going to call me later to let me know when I can go over there. I don't know how bad his injuries are yet.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh crap, poor Fiddle..poor you, I really hope he pulls through. Shame it took the vets so long to get back to you though.


----------



## Amalthea

Shame on the vet for taking so long to give you any news!! I hope Fiddle is alright and makes a full recovery {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Phew!! That sounds horrendous. Do you know if the woman who took him into the vets was the woman who hit him, or the one who missed him, or just a bystander. Whatever, I hope she left her name with the vet so you can thank her! 

As has been pointed out on this forum, so many people just don't bother to stop nowadays and especially when it's "just a cat"!!

I hope he's OK - need some spoiling when you get him home!!


----------



## Shell195

Just gt back from the sanctuary, well about an hour ago actually but Ive just been playing with the new boy who still looks extremely tiny to me. Hes very sweet, purry and playful though. Need to get a vet appointment then once his bloods come back negative I can introduce him to some of the others, I really dont think hes old enough for his first vacc/ID chip but will get the vets advice. At present hes confined to Chris`s bedroom and he seems very happy but Chris is spending a LOT of time with him. He says last night he didnt get much sleep as Tom kept rubbing round his face and purring in his ear:lol2:

Emma, poor Fiddle what a lucky cat he was that the other car missed him and the kind lady took him to the vets. Cant believe the vets have made you wait so long though. Fingers crossed hes not to badly injured.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Have been to pick Fiddle up, he looks quite dirty and is unsteady on his back legs but has eaten and had some cat milk, he's purring as he's lying under the table bless him.

The vet told me that the woman found him near my house, he had been run over and left, she found him at 6.55 am so he hadn't even been out long. I think she nearly hit him or was worried that someone else might. She got him in her car and his pupils were fixed and dilated and his back end wasn't working so she called the vet and he picked him up within ten minutes and got him to the surgery. he was coughing up blood so he x rayed him to check his lungs, luckily he didn't need to sedate him and his lungs were ok but he said he was quite flat. He checked his spine and there was no major damage. They had been trying to make out the writing on his tag for two days!!!! Then the receptionists daughter came in and had a go and could read it. 

The vet said to keep an eye on him and if I'm worried to get in touch with him and he'll see him straight away. Poor Fiddlesticks!

While we were there there was another kitty who was big and old, he was a stray and the vet was going to castrate him and keep him for a few days till his smell has died down a bit, and find him a home.......I told him if he's stuck I could help out :whistling2: so he might be coming to us........just to see if he settles and gets on with F & F & Bean........


----------



## farmercoope

Glad you've got him home and hes on the mend!


----------



## Shell195

Thats good news about poor Fiddle. Lets hope he learns to stay away from the road now.

Soooooooo what colour is the new boy?:lol2: Ive found with the sanctuary cats that Tom cat smell from cats castrated late in life can take up to 6 weeks to die down


----------



## Amalthea

I'm glad Fiddle is home and gonna be ok!! Been worrying about him all day!


----------



## Beowulf1976

three cheers for poor ickle Fiddle. Thank him/her upstairs that Oscar isn't allowed out so doesn't get to play with cars.

Huggles to you and your critters.


----------



## Esarosa

So glad Fiddle is home. Lots of gentle hugs from me.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

aw thanks everyone! :2thumb: I'm worried that he might be in pain as he hasn't stopped purring since he came in the house and I'm sure they purr for other reasons? Maybe I'm worried about nothing. he ventured upstairs, I'm hoping he will sleep with me so I can keep checking him in the night. I wish mine would stay in happily, I planned for them to be indoor kitties but they were having none of it.


----------



## feorag

So pleased that Fiddle is home and OK (well reasonably!) and yes, Emma, you are right, cats do purr when they are in pain, but I'm sure the vet has given him pain relief, but it's worth remembering that and keeping an eye on him.

He really sounds like he has been unbelievably lucky!!

Wondering if I'm the only one who's thinking that you'll be making sure your writing is eligible from now on??? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


feorag said:


> Wondering if I'm the only one who's thinking that you'll be making sure your writing is eligible from now on??? :whistling2:


Oops, just noticed last night's typo! The word of course is legible, sometimes my mouth and my fingers outrun my getting-slower-every-day brain! Well seen Fenny hasn't been on this thread, cos she'd have pointed it out! :lol2:

Well that's me just back from the vets (again) with Luna (again) cos of her rhinitis (again)!! It's not quite 4 weeks since her last injection. She didn't actually _need_ the last one, but we gave her it as 'insurance' cos it was past 4 weeks since the previous one and Sod's Law said it would flare up when we were on holiday and then I'd have to rush her to a vet who didn't know her or her history! So he's taken another swab to check out the gunge and given me another course of Baytril in the meantime. The bacteria that thrives up there in that dark snotty-filled cavity lol is now resistant to the other anti-b's he's given her in the past, so now it's Baytril.

Emma, how's Fiddle this morning?? And Shell, how's Be-Boo?


----------



## Shell195

.


feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> Oops, just noticed last night's typo! The word of course is legible, sometimes my mouth and my fingers outrun my getting-slower-every-day brain! Well seen Fenny hasn't been on this thread, cos she'd have pointed it out! :lol2:
> 
> Well that's me just back from the vets (again) with Luna (again) cos of her rhinitis (again)!! It's not quite 4 weeks since her last injection. She didn't actually _need_ the last one, but we gave her it as 'insurance' cos it was past 4 weeks since the previous one and Sod's Law said it would flare up when we were on holiday and then I'd have to rush her to a vet who didn't know her or her history! So he's taken another swab to check out the gunge and given me another course of Baytril in the meantime. The bacteria that thrives up there in that dark snotty-filled cavity lol is now resistant to the other anti-b's he's given her in the past, so now it's Baytril.
> 
> Emma, how's Fiddle this morning?? And Shell, how's Be-Boo?


:lol2: Eileen I thought it was just a joke so never commented but while we are at it did you mean Bo-bee:whistling2:

Hes showing no side effects but no improvement either. If this treatment doesnt work he most definaetly has IBD and the vet will try other treatments to sooth the bowel. Flipping cat:lol2:

Yes Emma we need a Fiddle update

The thumb monster is still in the bedroom much to his disgust but hopefully I can get an appointment on Wednesday for his bloodtest and discuss vaccination too
He had an upset tum yesterday even though I havent changed his food (JWB & whiskas kitten meat)but I think he was probably stressed from leaving his mum and siblings, anyway he is firming up again today after having some chicken,live yoghurt and honey for a few feeds. I will keep him on this for the rest of the day then gradually reintroduce his normal food from tomorrow. Hes still a loony, Chris has just hoovered his room with a kitten attached to the end:lol2:Hes so not scared of anything:2thumb:

Poor Luna I hope the bacteria responds to the baytril

Im sat here waiting for the Gas Board as the hot water has gone off yet again Grrrrrrrrrr

Ive been up since the crack of dawn and have hoovered and cleaned the whole house.


----------



## Amalthea

That's why I mainly got pics of Tom when I was there... He was the bravest out of the bunch of 'em. *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That's why I mainly got pics of Tom when I was there... He was the bravest out of the bunch of 'em. *lol*


 
Jen he is wonderful and so funny when he walks he sort of flicks his front feet out, very cute and so purry. 
He is perfect with his litter tray too which is great for one so small


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so glad you like him, Shell!!  He played with me continuously for about half an hour (then Elise put food down)!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'm so glad you like him, Shell!!  He played with me continuously for about half an hour (then Elise put food down)!


Well I think you deserve a big

*Thankyou*

as without you we would never have found this gorgeous boy:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*blush* Awww shucks  I was just trying to help Elise find homes for them all.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *blush* Awww shucks  I was just trying to help Elise find homes for them all.


 

My neighbour really wants the white boy with the toes but I dont think its a suitable home so Ive said they have all gone(they probably have anyway). :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I have no doubt he would have been snatched up when those other peoples went to see them!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> .
> 
> :lol2: Eileen I thought it was just a joke so never commented but while we are at it did you mean Bo-bee:whistling2:


:lol2: Nope - no joke (well a 'funny comment', but not a joke as such, although it could be perceived that I was commenting that her writing would be eligible to qualify as readable I suppose :crazy 

Just one of my typical 'senior moment' mix-ups with words!! I didn't read my post back - just typed it at my customary 100wpm and submitted it, then read it this morning and realised what I'd typed.

Similarly with Bo-bee - I was rushing again and didn't have time to go back through the thread to remember his name and took a guess, knew it would be the wrong one! :bash: Story of my life - close, but not quite right!! :lol2:

Anyway, sorry to hear that he's not responding. Have you tried homeopathy, because that certainly helped Merlin with his problem bowel.

The problem with Luna is not so much the bacteria as the irritation that causes her such breathing problems. The bacteria are just a secondary problem. The vet says she can have daily Pred tablets, which would be cheaper, but they do have side effects that the injection doesn't, so I'd rather have a monthly injection to try and keep it under control. 

Once it comes on - it comes on very fast. She can be 'reasonably' normal (well normal for her as she appears to have a chronic breathing problem at best) one minute and the next in extreme discomfort. Last night she didn't even come into bed with me and instead slept under the bed and she only does that when she's at her worst. I woke up about 3:00 and she wasn't there and I could hear her laboured wheezy breathing coming from under the bed!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Nope - no joke (well a 'funny comment', but not a joke as such, although it could be perceived that I was commenting that her writing would be eligible to qualify as readable I suppose :crazy
> 
> Just one of my typical 'senior moment' mix-ups with words!! I didn't read my post back - just typed it at my customary 100wpm and submitted it, then read it this morning and realised what I'd typed.
> 
> Similarly with Bo-bee - I was rushing again and didn't have time to go back through the thread to remember his name and took a guess, knew it would be the wrong one! :bash: Story of my life - close, but not quite right!! :lol2:
> 
> Anyway, sorry to hear that he's not responding. Have you tried homeopathy, because that certainly helped Merlin with his problem bowel.
> 
> The problem with Luna is not so much the bacteria as the irritation that causes her such breathing problems. The bacteria are just a secondary problem. The vet says she can have daily Pred tablets, which would be cheaper, but they do have side effects that the injection doesn't, so I'd rather have a monthly injection to try and keep it under control.
> 
> Once it comes on - it comes on very fast. She can be 'reasonably' normal (well normal for her as she appears to have a chronic breathing problem at best) one minute and the next in extreme discomfort. Last night she didn't even come into bed with me and instead slept under the bed and she only does that when she's at her worst. I woke up about 3:00 and she wasn't there and I could hear her laboured wheezy breathing coming from under the bed!


 
No Eileen not tried homeopathy but will do. What would you suggest ?


----------



## feorag

As you know I had problems with Merlin from the day I brought him home - he never, ever, in all his 8 years, produced a normal stool. We tried every test imagineable and nothing changed it, but as he was growing well, in excellent condition and seemed to be getting everything he needed from his food, I just stopped worrying!

Over the years as he got older he went through periods of being what was for him 'normal' and worse. Then 2 years before we lost him, he got worse and began to lose weight and condition. So firstly we tried an elimination diet, penned him up (which he hated) and fed him purely on shark fish, which according to my vet was the least allergenic foodI could get him on, with a view to him producing a normal stool and then introducing other foods to see if we could find the trigger, but his stool didn't change one bit when he was eating only shark. Then we tried Pred, Flagyl and other medication, but nothing made any difference.

I had tried him on Merc Corr years earlier, after reading George McLeod's book "Homeopathy for Cats", but didn't find it helped any.

But that year I was at The National Cat Club show in Olympia and actually spoke to George McLeod about his problems and he suggested Acid Nit.

Then when I was on the phone to Ainsworths Pharmacy in London speaking to Mr Pincus (the pharmasist, who is extremely knowledgeable and helpful - assuming he is still there, as this was way back in 1995) about ordering the Acid Nit and I told him about Merlin's problems he suggested Sycoti Co given alternately with the Acid Nit. 3 doses of each - 1 per day alternately for 6 days. Sycoti Co is a nosode rather than a remedy and he told me it would "turbo charge" the Acid nit, so I tried it and he picked up, put weight on and was fine for another 2 years.

In his 'heyday' his weight stabilised at around 9½-10lb which is a reasonable weight for a male neuter Somali (who was never fat!), but before I tried this treatment his weight had dropped to 7lb 10oz. After the treatment it stablised out again at around 8lb 10oz for the next 2 years.

Unfortunately, it then dropped again to 7lb 3oz, but this time the remedies didn't work! 

However, I do believe they gave him an extra 2 years of a good life, so I was well happy that I tried it, because nothing my vet gave him ever helped.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> As you know I had problems with Merlin from the day I brought him home - he never, ever, in all his 8 years, produced a normal stool. We tried every test imagineable and nothing changed it, but as he was growing well, in excellent condition and seemed to be getting everything he needed from his food, I just stopped worrying!
> 
> Over the years as he got older he went through periods of being what was for him 'normal' and worse. Then 2 years before we lost him, he got worse and began to lose weight and condition. So firstly we tried an elimination diet, penned him up (which he hated) and fed him purely on shark fish, which according to my vet was the least allergenic foodI could get him on, with a view to him producing a normal stool and then introducing other foods to see if we could find the trigger, but his stool didn't change one bit when he was eating only shark. Then we tried Pred, Flagyl and other medication, but nothing made any difference.
> 
> I had tried him on Merc Corr years earlier, after reading George McLeod's book "Homeopathy for Cats", but didn't find it helped any.
> 
> But that year I was at The National Cat Club show in Olympia and actually spoke to George McLeod about his problems and he suggested Acid Nit.
> 
> Then when I was on the phone to Ainsworths Pharmacy in London speaking to Mr Pincus (the pharmasist, who is extremely knowledgeable and helpful - assuming he is still there, as this was way back in 1995) about ordering the Acid Nit and I told him about Merlin's problems he suggested Sycoti Co given alternately with the Acid Nit. 3 doses of each - 1 per day alternately for 6 days. Sycoti Co is a nosode rather than a remedy and he told me it would "turbo charge" the Acid nit, so I tried it and he picked up, put weight on and was fine for another 2 years.
> 
> In his 'heyday' his weight stabilised at around 9½-10lb which is a reasonable weight for a male neuter Somali (who was never fat!), but before I tried this treatment his weight had dropped to 7lb 10oz. After the treatment it stablised out again at around 8lb 10oz for the next 2 years.
> 
> Unfortunately, it then dropped again to 7lb 3oz, but this time the remedies didn't work!
> 
> However, I do believe they gave him an extra 2 years of a good life, so I was well happy that I tried it, because nothing my vet gave him ever helped.


Well Bo bee is quite a plump cat sort of pear shaped:lol2: He seems fine in himself and hasnt lost weight this time.
So if I read it right it is one dose of Acid nit every other day = 3 doses and fill in the alternative days with the nosode = 3 doses or am I getting confused which as you know is easily done:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, that's it. You order 3 doses of Acid Nit and 3 doses of Sycoti Co and then you give one dose per day alternately for 6 days. I used to buy the individual doses which are powdered and individually wrapped in little dosage bags because it was much easier to drop a powder in their mouths.

Nothing in the mouth for 20 mins before or after. Ideally the dose goes under the tongue and you mustn't touch it yourself, which is why pills are more difficult with animals.

Of course things change and they may not do their remedies in this form any more - I've no idea, but the alternative is to crush the tablet between 2 metal spoons and then drop it in the mouth.

You could telephone them and see if Mr Pincus still works there and can speak to you and ask his advice first?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi all! Well fiddle was very stiff and sore last night and a bit out of it. But he had a little bit of food, used the litter tray, and had some cat milk. He stayed downstairs and has decided under the coffee table is his new place. He's a bit less sore today and a bit steadier on his legs and the purring has calmed down too. 

So we went to pick up this other kitty from the vet as we are going to give him a try, we are keeping him upstairs for now as I don't want any rows with Fiddle while he is recovering, we are calling him Freebie! He stinks to high heaven and is massive! He's quite scruffy but very affectionate. My room is going to stink and so will I :gasp: will try and get a pic of him later!

Glad Bo-bee is ok!


----------



## feorag

Phew!! You're very brave! L'eau de Tom is strong stuff and is hell to get rid of!

So glad Fiddle is feeling better today - you must be sooooo relieved!

So it's Fiddle, Fidget and Freebie then if it all works out? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Heres something to help you with Freebie :lol2:


----------



## feorag

And if you use the pegs you have to post photographs so we can all laugh at you!!! :lol2:

And now I'm off to bed! Goodnight!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! I spent a very stinky night lol, but Freebie came to have a fuss on the bed, he is very affectionate :2thumb: I just hope he feels as friendly to F & F and Bean......pics to follow.

Fiddle is more mobile this morning and has progressed from under the coffee table to the couch, so I'm very happy. He's been eating and seems a lot more with it. :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Moring!

That's really encouraging news Emma - he's been such a lucky boy - however it happened, I hoped he's maybe learned a lesson for the future!

Well I'm off to work today, just a small school - only 25, so we only need 2 of us to do it. Then I've got to start labelling stuff for the tombola (yawn) for our stall at a local village fete on Saturday.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

This is Freebie, you can't tell how big he is! he's solid!


----------



## Shell195

Aaah Bless him he looks very sweet. His smell will have gone within 6 weeks so only 5 weeks 6 days to go:lol2:
I hope he gets along with Fidget and Fiddle but I have a feeling they wont like him while he still smells but if you can perservere they will eventually accept him. My friends got a huge cat called Snoopy that was neutered late as he was a stray. He was originally a longterm cat at the sanctuary but has moved into her house with her own 7 cats and hes as gentle as a lamb

Glad Fiddle is on the mend poor boy. Are you going to get him chipped now?


Eileen hope you have a good day:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'm going to get them all chipped! will see if he will do Ellie too :lol2: when do you think I should introduce them? Should I wait a few weeks or shall I do it sooner? I don't want him spraying on my couches downstairs :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh, he's a handsome chappie!!  Glad to hear Fiddle is on the mend! He'll be fit as... A FIDDLE in no time... (HAR HAR HAR)


----------



## *H*

Aww he's a pretty lad Emz!! He does have a dominant Tom cat air about him tho, so that should be fun when you do introduce him to F+F


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2: Jen that's so corny!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I know... And yet I couldn't resist


----------



## Shell195

PMSL corny but so funny :whistling2:

I think I wouldnt try to introduce the 3 of them until the smell has subsided a bit and his hormones have reduced as if he sprays on your furniture the smell wont be easy to remove. Nowt like Tomcat smell for lingering


----------



## Shell195

Just got an appointment at the vets on Thursday for Tom Thumb to be tested etc. Poor little man will have a shaved neck, I hate having it done but needs must


----------



## fenwoman

Quick question for catty peeps.
When do kittens start to purr?
Delphi and Guinness (the boys) obviously like my ear mangling and neck rubbing and run to me with little pipe cleaner tails held high when I call them, but I can't hear any purring. Do they grow into it? Or am I going deaf in me old age? Should I buy a stethescope in order to hear it cos what's the point in making my fingers ache mangling ears, rubbing chins and doing 'roundy roundy garden like a teddy bear' on their tummies if I ain't getting rewarded by purring?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

If i remember right, Fidge was purring when he was small, he was about 8 weeks when we got him, but he didn't miaow for ages.


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> If i remember right, Fidge was purring when he was small, he was about 8 weeks when we got him, but he didn't miaow for ages.


 I don't know how old these are but I got them around 25th May and their eyes were just open so I surmise they were around 2 weeks old, which would make them around 7 weeks now.
They don't meow as suck, they go "meeeeee". Does the 'ouw' come later?


----------



## Shell195

Kittens can purr from a few days old and this usually continues. Maybe you need an oldfashioned ear horn so you can here them.:lol2: Ive never had a kitten that doesnt purr. Have you tried putting your fingers on their throats as you can feel the vibration of the purr very easily.


Ive just shut the cats out of the living room and brought Tom downstairs to meet the dogs. I neednt have bothered as with tail in the air he rubbed round their faces whilst they all had a good sniff and lick. He has no fear of dogs at all in fact he has no fear of anything at all, not even the hoover. That girl did an excellent job socialising them. Maybe hes missing Scruffy. Ive got some pics of his first meeting with the dogs which I will put on his thread later


----------



## Amalthea

I do think your little Tom was the most social out of the bunch!!

My Lou's purr is nearly silent, you more feel it than hear it...


----------



## Kerriebaby

all together now awwwwww...Jasper ( approx 14 weeks ) and Louis ( approx 9 weeks old )


----------



## Shell195

Kerriebaby said:


> all together now awwwwww...Jasper ( approx 14 weeks ) and Louis ( approx 9 weeks old )


 

Awwwwwwwwwwww very cute matching kittens. Jasper has his very own mini me:lol2:


----------



## Kerriebaby

hehehe, Orange and Satsuma! ( pipless Orange tho :2thumb: )


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Kittens can purr from a few days old and this usually continues. Maybe you need an oldfashioned ear horn so you can here them.:lol2: Ive never had a kitten that doesnt purr. Have you tried putting your fingers on their throats as you can feel the vibration of the purr very easily.


 Well I dunno then. They show all signs of liking what I'm doing but I'm darned if I can hear anything nor feel anything. Perhaps my hard calloused work worn old hands just aren't sensitive enough. But from the body language, calloused or not, they do a pretty good chinny rub.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aww those kitties are gorgeous!

Fidget and Fiddle have got funny miaows, Fidget's is really weedy, and Fiddles is more bossy. Freebie's sounds like it's broken!


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi's meow is more like *MOW*

:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Gingers meow sounds like its broken
Scooby doesnt meow he wines
Tom has a VERY girly meow, as does zingi
and i havent heard simba meow..


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Quick question for catty peeps.
> When do kittens start to purr?


I've found it varies considerably from kitten to kitten. I've had kittens purring at 4 weeks old and some who weren't purring (I'm talking purring in response to human attention not mum's milk bar or cleaning station!) until they were 3 months! It just varies.

Kerriebaby - your 2 kittens are quite beautiful - are they related or is the fact that they are so similar just coincidence or choice by you to find 2 that looked alike???

Well I cleaned out Little Miss Stoaty today before the schoolchildren arrived and put her in a cat carrier while I did it. She just chewed my fingers all morning, but after a while she was getting so excited and turning somersaults in the cat carrier and eventually I started to get teeth dints in my fingers, she was so excited. 

We had a small group of 25 reception age children and during our welcome talk we've started to let Belle, the Shetland lamb out to roam around them and tell them about her, so I brought out Miss Stoaty in her carrier and the children were enthralled and she didn't go and hide under her covers at all. Course she was busy turning somersaults on my finger at the time!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've found it varies considerably from kitten to kitten. I've had kittens purring at 4 weeks old and some who weren't purring (I'm talking purring in response to human attention not mum's milk bar or cleaning station!) until they were 3 months! It just varies.
> 
> Kerriebaby - your 2 kittens are quite beautiful - are they related or is the fact that they are so similar just coincidence or choice by you to find 2 that looked alike???
> 
> Well I cleaned out Little Miss Stoaty today before the schoolchildren arrived and put her in a cat carrier while I did it. She just chewed my fingers all morning, but after a while she was getting so excited and turning somersaults in the cat carrier and eventually I started to get teeth dints in my fingers, she was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a small group of 25 reception age children and during our welcome talk we've started to let Belle, the Shetland lamb out to roam around them and tell them about her, so I brought out Miss Stoaty in her carrier and the children were enthralled and she didn't go and hide under her covers at all. Course she was busy turning somersaults on my finger at the time!!!


 
I was sat here scratching my head as I could find no Miss Stoatie news but the penny dropped and I refreshed the page and here it is.:whistling2: She sounds a right handful:lol2: obviously very pleased to see her mum. If she stays at the sanctuary she will be a great way to inform people about Stoats. I bet the kids loved her


On the kittens purring I was talking about ability to purr not the age they respond to humans which is exactly what Eileen has said:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

How cute is this:flrt:
Dennis and Murphy


----------



## Amalthea

AWWWWW!!!!!!! Look at the wrinkles!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

hehehe he has a fuzzy tail, i wuv him, look hw grand he looks!!
so cute that they are all cuddled up!


----------



## Kerriebaby

> Kerriebaby - your 2 kittens are quite beautiful - are they related or is the fact that they are so similar just coincidence or choice by you to find 2 that looked alike???


I have always wanted an orange cat, found Jasper, but desperately wanted a "brother" for him. The same lady found another litter needing help, but they were all grils bar him...so now I have two! I honestly wanted a Tabby boy ( with socks ) to go with Jasper ( would have been Bagera ) but didnt want to leave it too long for Jasps to have a buddy ( as he already is heading out of kittenhood, and is looking quite the young man ) So we decided to have Louis

( and means I have the terrible task of starting the hunt for a NFC that OH has decided that im allowed! )


----------



## feorag

Oh, I wouldn't call having to hunt for another cat a terrible task! :lol2:

But it's a bit of a minefield out there as far as breeders go. Lots of good ones and some bad ones, so it's hard to know if you've picked a good one!

What I would say to you when you start looking is that socialisation is extremely important when you buy a pedigree kitten because during the optimum socialisation age for cats, they are still at the breeders home (whereas with dogs they are at your home so it's your responsibility). So you need to see a kitten that is mixing within the home and not isolated in a room with its mother and siblings after the age of 5/6 weeks. With the best will in the world a lot of breeders keep their kittens isolated in bedrooms and they just don't get the socialisation they need. So if you are taken into an empty room and a kitten or just the litter is brought into that room to meet you, warning bells should ring that maybe these kittens haven't been socialised.

Over the years I've attended a few lectures by Peter Neville, one of the first and best animal behaviourists and he always advised "buy your kitten from a madhouse", preferably with dogs and children all over the place" and he's right!!

And of course after you've considered socialisation you must look at the kitten and consider health. Never buy a kitten that has a discharge from its eyes or nose (and don't fall for the "its brother/sister hit it in the eye a couple of days ago, cos I've heard owners with kittens with a respiratory illness tell me the breeder told them that!) or appears to be weekly or very quiet. Kittens after the age of 6 weeks should be mad! Flying around like idiots with not a care in the world or any awareness of danger.

Shell - that photographs is Ace!! :2thumb:


----------



## GeckoLass

Beautiful pics!
Lexi's meow is more a 'me eh ow' with her toungue sticking out, Romeo's is more a 'prrreow' sounding, and Rico's is a tiny high pitched 'mew' alot like a kittens :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

I got a purrrr :no1::flrt:
From little Tigra the tabby female who is the smallest of the lot and timid with it, but I think she borrowed the purr off one of my big cats as it was way too big for her little body:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

great pic Shell!

Well Fiddle is more himself now but I think he's still a bit sore. He has ventured into the garden but has only stayed there for a few minutes and has legged it back in again. Maybe he has decided to be a housecat after all. 

Freebie is settling in well upstairs but is getting curious and wanting to come down, El thinks I'm mean keeping him up there.


----------



## feorag

Great news about the purring Pam - maybe she's trying to live up to her name??

Good news too Emma about Fiddle. It might take him a while to get the nerve to go out again!


----------



## Shell195

Glad Fiddle is feeling better and has decided he doesnt like life outdoors after all.

Pam we NEED photos of your new additions


----------



## Shell195

Dennis has come back from the vets with a 2 week course of Synulox anti-bs and had a Vitamin B1 injection as apparantly this heals bowels.The vet thinks his recurring upset tum is a bacterial overgrowth. Hes really well in himself just has occassional sloppy poos usually in the middle of the night


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ooo yummy to wake up to :whistling2: poor dennis!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dennis has come back from the vets with a 2 week course of Synulox anti-bs and had a Vitamin B1 injection as apparantly this heals bowels.The vet thinks his recurring upset tum is a bacterial overgrowth. Hes really well in himself just has occassional sloppy poos usually in the middle of the night


Hope that sorts him out. I remember the first faeces sample test I did on Merlin when he was only about 5 months old it came back with an 'excess of e-coli'. He had a course of anti-biotices - it might have sorted out the e-coli, but it didn't sort out the skitters!!


----------



## freekygeeky

well i just got home after 6 days away from home, and my how cats can grow in that amount of time, its crazy!!!


----------



## Shell195

Not the best photo in the world as I managed to knock the flash off and couldnt get it back on:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!!! I _NEED_ to blow raspberries on his belly!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Awww!!! I _NEED_ to blow raspberries on his belly!!!!


You mean like I do:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I really must go to bed now. Im only up this late as someone on the forum seriously annoyed me:bash: I really must get out more:lol2:


----------



## Emmykins

Shell195 said:


> I really must go to bed now. Im only up this late as someone on the forum seriously annoyed me:bash: I really must get out more:lol2:


Ha blatently me! so why not say it lol!


----------



## Shell195

Emmykins said:


> Ha blatently me! so why not say it lol!


OK it was you


----------



## Emmykins

Shell195 said:


> OK it was you


 
hahaha!


----------



## Amalthea

Dad gets here this afternoon!!!!


----------



## feorag

Jen you must be so excited! I hope you have a lovely time with them both.

I'm off to work early - got 60 nursery children in today and expecting it to be hard work! First of all they are bringing 14 parents with them and have objected to paying for the parents, which is a bit unfair, given we are a not-for-profit organisation struggling to stay afloat.

Then 2 of the teachers arrived unannounced on Tuesday afternoon, just as I was leaving and Kim was about to get Megan and her friend ready to go to a party, to do a risk assessment. Stood talking like we had nothing else to do, asked about 3 times what the format was and then picked holes in it all, that _their_ children might not manage a 15 minute talk (and we get loads of nursery age children in and know how long an attention span they have and what to do when their attention wanders) and then asked if we would walk around with them while they assessed the risks!! So what they are going to be like today is not very encouraging I have to say!


----------



## Amalthea

Well, not started so well... Somebody broke into our house and took the keys. Car;s gone. I can't believe somebody was in our house! I am sat here sobbing just because of that bit.


----------



## feorag

Oh Jen - that's awful - what an awful let down when you were so excited!

You know it's funny and I laugh at Barry cos he's so security conscious - he has this house like Fort Knox, but he always takes one set of car keys to bed with him and they're for my car in the garage. The car on the drive that is blocking the garage he hides the keys to in a specially little hidey hole that he made that no-one would ever find. It frustrates me at time when I'm downstairs in a rush and I can't find a set of keys cos one's hidden away and the other's still upstairs with him, but when I read things like this it does make me appreciate him a bit more!

Was the car keys the only thing they took?


----------



## Amalthea

They've taken the laptop and our wallets... So far I can't find anything else. It's just that the little shits were in our house! Louis would have walked right up to them... What if they'd kicked him or worse?!?


----------



## Shell195

Oh jen thats awful. I couldnt bear to think of uninvited strangers in the house. Where you out at the time? I hope you are ok hun. At least they just took material things it could have been so much worse.


----------



## Esarosa

Bloody hell Jen I'm so sorry, that's the last thing you need.

Have you cancelled all your cards and reported it to the police?


----------



## freekygeeky

im so sorry jen, but i agree with shell at least they 'only' took things you can replace. Sorry 
Where you asleep at the time?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, we were in bed upstairs at the time. As soon as I realised they had been in the house, I checked the critters. I couldn't imagine if somebody had taken any of them. I'm quite stressed now and have a banging headache, but am a bit better than earlier. The police have just left. They dusted for fingerprints and stuff... The assholes were wearing gloves (they found glove smears), but they may have hit their head against the window, so we may have facial grease (nummy). All the bank cards have been cancelled and we've called both the car and home insurance up.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh Jen what a nightmare hun, i hope they catch the [email protected]!!! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Me too... I have said it several times, but I don't care that they took stuff... It's that I can't feel safe in my own home.


----------



## feorag

And I would feel exactly the same! If you can't feel secure in your own home, where can you??

I hope you can sort everything out. Were you planning on picking up your dad and his wife in the car? Just wondering how you're gonna manage without it.


----------



## feorag

Well I'm really fed up! I came home from work and opened the back door for Cadders, who loves being outside and was sitting on the utility room workbench patiently waiting. When I opened the door I heard the "peep peep" noise that birds make to set off alarms. Cadbury headed straight for a shrub at the top of the garden and a bird flew out.

Now, as you know I've never encouraged birds into my garden because of the cats - I don't feed them, they don't come and they certainly don't nest - although one has a habit of nesting in a small tree in my front garden. So I went and examined the bush very carefully and another bird flew out, across to the side of the garden, got caught under the mesh overhang and fell down the back of a shrub. but no sign of any more or any nests or anything (it wasn't a 'bushy' enough shrub for that!

So I tried to get this bird out, moved the shrub it fell down the back of and it flew out again, along the fence behind another shrub, but then I couldn't find it. Cadbury was still mooching around the first shrub so I went back there, just to check I hadn't missed something, which I hadn't, then went back to the last shrub, crawled on my hands and knees underneath it and dived head first into it and found nothing. 

By then the "peeping" had stopped and I assumed the bird had flown away when my back was turned and so came into the house - big mistake!!

10 minutes later I hear a cat growling in the hall and of course my cats never growl and I just knew. Sure enough there was Purrdy (who I doubt actually caught the fledgling which it was!) standing in the hall with it in her mouth. I took it off her, but it was well dead. No marks, no blood, but definitely dead! And I'm gutted that it's happened.


----------



## Shell195

Why do birds insist on coming into a cats garden. :bash: I told you I spent one morning arguing with a blackbird that was determined to build a nest on the outdoor scratcher.As fast as I removed the nesting material it rebuilt it, in the end I turned the hose on it.
Poor bird but sadly Eileen there isnt much more you could have done


----------



## fenwoman

not any consolation I know but, nature designed birds to have lots of babies and nest twice a year specifically because some will get eaten by some other animal. It's part of being low down in the food chain.
Luckily my lot rarely bring in birds and if they do, they look like they've been dead a while. Even so, the reaction from me is always the same, pan of cold water chucked at the cat, followed by the metal pan bouncing on the tiled floor and me yelling "no bur burs". It only happens a couple of times when they are youngsters before they realise that bur burs are a big no no. Rodent kills get a reward by way of an egg cracked into the dish and masses of praise.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh no! it's such a sickening feeling when they do this, and they are only doing it cos it's natural to them. naughty kitties! If only they knew how upsetting we find it.


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> If only they knew how upsetting we find it.


 The stinkers would probably do it more, just to let us know who's in charge :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well you would have heard me yell at poor Purrdy from the next county I can tell you! She was quite horrified and belted off up the stairs with me behind her saying "you go under the bed with that bloody bird and I'll murder you" She bottled it as she got into the bedroom and dropped it. Poor wee thing was still warm.

I was just so mad at myself for convincing myself that it had flown away and I should have brought the cats back in to give the parents a chance to get it away!! I knew the "peep peeping" was a bird warning as soon as I heard it!!

Still, too late now, but it's fair blackened their copy book I can tell you cos they've never killed anything before.


----------



## feorag

Morning all. It's a sunny/cloudy day morning and I'm hoping it stays like that at least until tea-time.

I'm off to a local village fete in an hour to raise money for The Sanctuary.

Jen, I'm wondering how things are going for you. I know you'll be busy cos you're dad and his wife will be there now and you'll still be feeling rubbish in the aftermath of your burglary, but I hope you're OK and managing to enjoy your dad's company.

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## Shell195

Cleaning the house, going food shopping, nothing exciting at all but right at this minute I am having Dennis cuddles, he is stuck down my top purring:flrt:Its flipping cold here so I will put his jumper on when he gets out


----------



## farmercoope

Going to stop in the villa in Menorca tomorrow in the morning, everyones already there so have got to sort out here, empty fridge, wash all my pots(woops - hoooray for dishwashers) iron and pack still! put and bins out and lock everywhere up, and I have to be at work at 7pm tonight, Suppose I better get off of here


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> Going to stop in the villa in Menorca tomorrow in the morning, everyones already there so have got to sort out here, empty fridge, wash all my pots(woops - hoooray for dishwashers) iron and pack still! put and bins out and lock everywhere up, and I have to be at work at 7pm tonight, Suppose I better get off of here


 
Hope you have a nice time Joe


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Hope you have a nice time Joe


Thankyou, not v often i get to go away, the family go quite alot and I stay at home look after the animals and do as I please, then usually have a full day of trying to get the house the same as it was when they left! lol


----------



## freekygeeky

scooby and tom managed to kill 6 black birds yesterday... takes the pee.
naughty cats!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> scooby and tom managed to kill 6 black birds yesterday... takes the pee.
> naughty cats!


 
Bad cats:whip: cant you keep them in until the nesting season is over?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Bad cats:whip: cant you keep them in until the nesting season is over?


they normally only nest in the conifer, which they cant climb, im guessing they got them from somewhere else. dad said they were young, but not nesty type ones, i guess fledgling.. 
They dont normally hunt , just the odd mouse, but not this time 
sods.
i wouldnt be able to keep them in either as half the house is wquarenteed for simba, so there isnt enough room to keep them coope dup (small house, no outside = angry cats! lol)


----------



## feorag

Have a lovely time in Menorca Joe. I'm not in the least jealous :whistling2: I'm going to Filey tomorrow and I think it'll be much better than Menorca - NOT!!! :lol2:

Well we had quite a good day, sold about £35's worth of shop stock and took £150 on the tombola, so quite pleased with that! Animals all behaved themself and Confuscious the tortoise had a fabulous day! He went walkabout quite a few times (with permission of course) - he's like greased lightning compared to the 2 girls and cos we were sited next to a plant stall which had loads of plants laid out, he made good use of the 'corridors' :lol2:


----------



## amyloveys

hello ! we got our first kitten yesterday ! a little boy called oscar . hes such a little cutie. 9 weeks old and sat in front of the computer screen right now so i cant see attacking my moving fingers!!

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v652/141/40/523204304/n523204304_3032931_5332147.jpg

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1165641734560_1033383343_506623_5148193_n.jpg

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v5207/236/29/1033383343/n1033383343_506621_516054.jpg


----------



## Shell195

Hes gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

He's so cute! 

Have a great holiday Joe!

Well done Eileen! 

All is well here apart from Freebie is getting desperate to come down for a nosey!


----------



## Shell195

I missed your post Eileen, glad you had a good day:no1:
I hope you have a great *2nd* holiday:whistling2: How long are you going for on your *2nd *holiday ? As you can tell Im not jealous at all :lol2:

Poor Freebie, has his smell lessened yet?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yes he doesn't smell anywhere near as much as he did, bless him. I am honestly dreading introducing him to F & F as if they really hate him I would have to think about either keeping him upstairs, which wouldn't be fair, or moving him on, which would be so hard as me and el love him already. He's so affectionate! F & F are happy to have a little fuss but Freebie is a total lap cat. I put his stinky blanket on the cat tree the other day for a few hours and Fiddle's eyes near popped out of his head! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Gorgeous kitten! :2thumb:

Shell I'm going on my *2nd* holiday for just 1 week. :lol: It's actually Iain and Shirley's holiday and they've invited me along!

Emma, I laughed at the imagined expression on Fiddles' face at the sight and smell of Freebie's blanket.


----------



## Shell195

I bet Fiddle looked like this :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I bet he did.

Well I'm almost packed (well Barry's almost finished packing for me!! :lol, then there's just brekkie to have and I'm off for the week.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> I bet Fiddle looked like this :lol2:


looked like what? :gasp:

Have a lovely time Eileen, we will miss you!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> looked like what? :gasp:
> 
> Have a lovely time Eileen, we will miss you!


 
Poor Fiddle, has he totally rcovered fron his accident now?
Missing you AGAIN already Eileen have a great time:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I think he has, he's still walking a bit wonky with his back legs but seems fine, he is only popping into the garden to poo in my bark chips, and then is coming straight back in. Might bring Freebie down today!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I think he has, he's still walking a bit wonky with his back legs but seems fine, he is only popping into the garden to poo in my bark chips, and then is coming straight back in. Might bring Freebie down today!


 
Ooooh let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed their first meeting goes well


----------



## feorag

Thanks girls! so far so good, weather not bad and had a good look around the sight (which is the Blue Dolphin Park, not Primrose Valley - good job we didn't follow the signs to Primrose Valley :lol2

Good luck with Freebie, Emma! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thanks girls! so far so good, weather not bad and had a good look around the sight (which is the Blue Dolphin Park, not Primrose Valley - good job we didn't follow the signs to Primrose Valley :lol2
> 
> Good luck with Freebie, Emma! :2thumb:


 
You just cant stay away can you:lol2:
Hope you have a great time and the weather stays fine for you: victory:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

well i didn't introduce them today as Freebie didn't want to come down! I'd rather he came down than they went up, not sure why....anyhoo, might try tomo......not that I'm putting it off or anything :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> well i didn't introduce them today as Freebie didn't want to come down! I'd rather he came down than they went up, not sure why....anyhoo, might try tomo......not that I'm putting it off or anything :whistling2:


 
:lol2: Never mind you will know when the time is right you cant rush these things


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2: great minds think alike!!! well i did speak to the ex laws up in yorkshire today and planted the seed that they would like a chilled out kitty if he doesn't get on with mine :whistling2:


----------



## queenquack

im nursing two 5 week old kittens at work. they are in isolation witj cat flu :'(
they are strays! and so tiny. people at work ar starting 2 say we should put them down coz even if they get better no1 will want babys that could carry cat flu.
in my opion, if u dont vaccinate ur pets ur just asking for trouble!
poor kittys!
they are so cute wen they play 2gether!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

aw poor kittens! they might well make it, my Fidget had cat flu when I got him and he is fine now, he gets a bit sneezy every now and again but nothing major. Good luck with the kittens, I hope they make it.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

well funny enough, he came down! it all went quite well, Fiddle came and put his nose near Freebie's, Fidget hid and Freebie was very calm. So far so good, he has just gone back up with el's now so will try a bit more tomoro.


----------



## Shell195

queenquack said:


> im nursing two 5 week old kittens at work. they are in isolation witj cat flu :'(
> they are strays! and so tiny. people at work ar starting 2 say we should put them down coz even if they get better no1 will want babys that could carry cat flu.
> in my opion, if u dont vaccinate ur pets ur just asking for trouble!
> poor kittys!
> they are so cute wen they play 2gether!!


 
Our sanctuary has had a few flu kittens in the past. Weve never had a problem homing any of them once recovered, we just explain to new owners that the flu can reactivate if they are placed under stress. Its never put anyone off


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> well funny enough, he came down! it all went quite well, Fiddle came and put his nose near Freebie's, Fidget hid and Freebie was very calm. So far so good, he has just gone back up with el's now so will try a bit more tomoro.


That was an excellent start:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Fiddle came upstairs this morning for ten minutes while Fidge was playing out and there were no scraps or hissing. Fiddle's a bit wary but I'm hopeful!


----------



## feorag

:shock: No, don't listen to them - as long as there's life there's hope and if you can get them over this bout of flu, they could well be fine.

If it's herpes it will go dormant and only reactivate when they're stressed, (and then only remain active for 10-14 days) so if they go to quiet homes they could never have an outbreak again! If it's calici the same applies, but if they go to indoor homes without other cats, after 2 years that will have gone! Good on you for doing this and hang in there!! :notworthy::notworthy:

Well girls, it's a fabulous morning this morning and so we're off to Flamingo Land for lots of roller coaster rides and animals to see!

Laughed this morning at my attempt to get dressed in this tiny space. The rooms are tiny (obviously) and the beds are like half the width of a normal single, so we pushed the 2 together in my room for me, cos I'm not exactly your 'normal width' woman :lol2:

That leaves me approximately 1 foot of space at the side of the bed and less at the foot as the bed now blocks the door. So I open the door and walk onto the bed to get in the bedroom. Woke up at some stage through the night and one cheek and one arm were wedged in the gap between the 2 mattresses! :lol2:

Got dressed this morning standing on the bed which was easier, except fell over trying to put my jeans on, so I've perfected that routine by lying on the bed with my legs in the air (not a pretty sight I can tell you :lol and then standing up! I'm nothing if not inventive!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

queenquack said:


> im nursing two 5 week old kittens at work. they are in isolation witj cat flu :'(
> they are strays! and so tiny. people at work ar starting 2 say we should put them down coz even if they get better no1 will want babys that could carry cat flu.
> in my opion, if u dont vaccinate ur pets ur just asking for trouble!
> poor kittys!
> they are so cute wen they play 2gether!!



i have vaccinated all my cats and i have a 10 week old with cat flu now, calci one the one which causes lameness... apparently this isnt normally vaccinated against with other cats.. odd eh?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> If it's calici the same applies, but if they go to indoor homes without other cats, after 2 years that will have gone! Good on you for doing this and hang in there!! :notworthy::notworthy:
> !


i was told simba woudl be alright to go out again, after tablets all finsihed vaccinations done, neutered etc etc... but maybe not?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well girls, it's a fabulous morning this morning and so we're off to Flamingo Land for lots of roller coaster rides and animals to see!
> 
> Laughed this morning at my attempt to get dressed in this tiny space. The rooms are tiny (obviously) and the beds are like half the width of a normal single, so we pushed the 2 together in my room for me, cos I'm not exactly your 'normal width' woman :lol2:
> 
> That leaves me approximately 1 foot of space at the side of the bed and less at the foot as the bed now blocks the door. So I open the door and walk onto the bed to get in the bedroom. Woke up at some stage through the night and one cheek and one arm were wedged in the gap between the 2 mattresses! :lol2:
> 
> Got dressed this morning standing on the bed which was easier, except fell over trying to put my jeans on, so I've perfected that routine by lying on the bed with my legs in the air (not a pretty sight I can tell you :lol and then standing up! I'm nothing if not inventive!!!


 
I had a fit of the giggles when I read this pmsl:lol2: That cheered me up no end:2thumb:

I took Sophie,her friend and my son to stay for a long weekend in Flamingo land a couple of years ago as my OH friend rents caravans out there. 
:gasp: We got a bit loud on our last night there so all recieved the equivalant of an ASBO, a shocking pink wrist band that banned us from the clubs for the rest of our stay. The problem was the bouncer was coming on to me and wanted to walk me home but I told him where to go and dented his ego I think so he slapped this ban on us:blush:
Thats my story and Im sticking to it :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Ive just poste dpics of simba on the other thread and didnt want the others to be left out
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/308012-simbaaassss-story-11.html#post4295520

Remember i said zingi was oddly and scarilly friendly the other day, well here he is asleeop with graham, graham is also asleep!
he hasnt done this since he was a kitten (graham will kill me!)

















And scooby... special cat... Graham seems to have a smile in a pic, lovely as it is, it does make it look pervy so i have blacked out what made it look worse (his willy) lol...graham was just smiling/laughing at me! 

























enjoy!


----------



## Squonk

New to the forum and found your thread, got 8 cats myself... had over 50+ including my own cats and fostered ones for rescues. Huge cat lover!


----------



## Shell195

Squonk said:


> New to the forum and found your thread, got 8 cats myself... had over 50+ including my own cats and fostered ones for rescues. Huge cat lover!


 
:welcome1: Glad to see another cat lover on our thread.
What nice pets you have:flrt:

We need a real name please as we are a friendly lot on here:flrt:
Shell x


----------



## freekygeeky

no one like my piccys i posted 

and OP 50 cats!! lol flip


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> no one like my piccys i posted
> 
> and OP 50 cats!! lol flip


Gina they are fab pics. I love the position of Scooby:lol2: Poor Graham does he know youve plastered his face on RFUK :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> i was told simba woudl be alright to go out again, after tablets all finsihed vaccinations done, neutered etc etc... but maybe not?


Yes, he'll be OK - the point I was making was that it can take up to 2 years to get rid of the calicivirus, but cats that go out can become reinfected, whereas cats that don't and have no other cats in the house can get rid of the virus.



Shell195 said:


> I took Sophie,her friend and my son to stay for a long weekend in Flamingo land a couple of years ago as my OH friend rents caravans out there.
> :gasp: We got a bit loud on our last night there so all recieved the equivalant of an ASBO, a shocking pink wrist band that banned us from the clubs for the rest of our stay. The problem was the bouncer was coming on to me and wanted to walk me home but I told him where to go and dented his ego I think so he slapped this ban on us:blush:
> Thats my story and Im sticking to it :whistling2:
> :lol2:


:gasp: Shell, I'm so shocked! :lol2:

Well we had a fabulous day the weather was glorious all day until about 6:00 when we were leaving and it began to spit on with rain.

Went on lots of great rides - all of us, probably Ellie managed to get on the most cos there weren't big queues for the younger childrens' rides. We waited 40 minutes to get on the new one and about 25 to get on the Kumali which is the one where your legs dangle - if that makes sense?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina they are fab pics. I love the position of Scooby:lol2: Poor Graham does he know youve plastered his face on RFUK :whistling2:


lol! i think he would kill me!!



feorag said:


> Yes, he'll be OK - the point I was making was that it can take up to 2 years to get rid of the calicivirus, but cats that go out can become reinfected, whereas cats that don't and have no other cats in the house can get rid of the virus.



a ha thank you


----------



## Squonk

I'm marisa  and thanks... Love my cats  I foster for an animal rescue when they are full so counting cats and kittens over many years we've had at leats 50 through our doors from a few days to well over a year. 6 of my 8 cats (Josh, Millie and Jessie who are brother and sisters, Harley, Samson and balto) are all foster cats that we decided to keep. Kitana and Kano were adopted from a rescue, one at 14 weeks and one at only 4-5 weeks. My dog is surrounded by so many cats on a daily basis I'm sure she thinks she is one, she sleeps and eats with them and even kittens think she's their mummy when they come here without one, she's quite happy to lie back and let them suckle lol. And as for the Benji our rabbit he lives in the house and pretty much mixes with the cats, I dont think they think he's any different to them


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, he'll be OK - the point I was making was that it can take up to 2 years to get rid of the calicivirus, but cats that go out can become reinfected, whereas cats that don't and have no other cats in the house can get rid of the virus.
> 
> :gasp: Shell, I'm so shocked! :lol2:
> 
> Well we had a fabulous day the weather was glorious all day until about 6:00 when we were leaving and it began to spit on with rain.
> 
> Went on lots of great rides - all of us, probably Ellie managed to get on the most cos there weren't big queues for the younger childrens' rides. We waited 40 minutes to get on the new one and about 25 to get on the Kumali which is the one where your legs dangle - if that makes sense?


 
Ive been on the Kumali which was very brave of me as I hate heights.Did you go on the speedway(motorbike) ride I loved that. Also the water ride..............Ooh Im just a big kid at heart:lol2: My son won a huge pink flamingo on a sideshow and Sophies still got it
Glad you had a good day, it rained here on and off al day:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

Squonk said:


> I'm marisa  and thanks... Love my cats  I foster for an animal rescue when they are full so counting cats and kittens over many years we've had at leats 50 through our doors from a few days to well over a year. 6 of my 8 cats (Josh, Millie and Jessie who are brother and sisters, Harley, Samson and balto) are all foster cats that we decided to keep. Kitana and Kano were adopted from a rescue, one at 14 weeks and one at only 4-5 weeks. My dog is surrounded by so many cats on a daily basis I'm sure she thinks she is one, she sleeps and eats with them and even kittens think she's their mummy when they come here without one, she's quite happy to lie back and let them suckle lol. And as for the Benji our rabbit he lives in the house and pretty much mixes with the cats, I dont think they think he's any different to them


hehe i have kept 3 of the many kittens ive fostered too!


----------



## Squonk

It can be so hard to part with them when they've been with you for so long. Saw this a minute ago and found it quite funny, thought i'd share it with you all. 

BBC NEWS | Science & Environment | Cats 'exploit' humans by purring


----------



## freekygeeky

Squonk said:


> It can be so hard to part with them when they've been with you for so long. Saw this a minute ago and found it quite funny, thought i'd share it with you all.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Science & Environment | Cats 'exploit' humans by purring


yea my brother just sent it to me! lol


----------



## Shell195

Ive fostered lots of cats and kittens for cats protection and our own sanctuary how do you think I ended up with 17:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Ive fostered lots of cats and kittens for cats protection and our own sanctuary how do you think I ended up with 17:lol2:


lol im glad i have stop fostering for now, i can honestly see myself having ALOT of cats when im older... a crazy cat lady like you lol... - the dogs


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'd never keep a foster pet :whistling2:

Anyhoo, Freebie came down last night and stretched across the back of the couch behind my head, Fidge jumped up on the arm and hissed at him, so I told him no and he just stared for a bit then went off in a sulk. 

The living room door is open this morning......but Freebie has stayed upstairs. He sicked up in the night I think it was a huge furball, only it looked like a sausage :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Fostering on a regular basis definitely wouldn't be a good idea for you, Gina. YOu've only fostered 2 litters and kept 3 kittens :lol2: you would be over-run in no time - worse than Shell and Marisa I'll bet :lol:

No Shell we never managed to get on the Speedway - as it's the last week of the summer holidays there were boatloads of schoolkids there for their day out and the queues were tremendous. I went on the Kumba at Busch Gardens a month after it was first opened, which is the same as the Kumali about 12 years ago, so knew what to expect for that. The latest ride is 4 people in a car and you do a vertical drop, but the rail actually curves inwards just after you go over the top. It also goes upside down. Neither of those bothered me as much as the curved rail which meant that the car kept tilting sideways so you felt like you were going to fall out. I knew that would freak me out a bit, but it was great fun. The flip flop was excellent and another ride that was like a great big flying saucer where everyone sat around the outside facing outwards like on a bike and it spun around while sliding and down a curved ramp - did you go on that?

Emma sounds like things are progressing well with Freebie and your cats - hope it continues! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe 
onyl cos they wree special!! if they were nooooooooormal cats it would be fine lol.


----------



## Squonk

I still live with my mum and she definetly falls into the "Crazy Cat Lady" catagory. I can only be blamed for Kitana, Kano, Samson and Harley.. oh and maybe Balto lol The 3 brother and sisters Josh, Millie and Jessie were her idea to keep. They were born outside so don't like people near them, they're almost 2 now and are just starting to come out of hiding and sleep with the others while we're in the room. Catching the little buggers when medication of any kind comes around is a nightmare, my fiance has the scars to prove it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> hehe
> onyl cos they wree special!! if they were nooooooooormal cats it would be fine lol.


But Gina, you would never get 'normal' cats who had 'normal' kittens!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> But Gina, you would never get 'normal' cats who had 'normal' kittens!! :lol2:


That's so true! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

pfffffft lol
:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Well freebie came down earlier, with lots of encouragement from me, and I noticed that he has a little bald patch on his bum that wasn't there before :gasp: what do you think it could be? I just googled it and it said that it could be hormonal (he's just been done), stress (he's in a new house) or a fungal infection.........will take him to the vet tomo.

It didn't go as calmly as last night tho, Fidge hissed at Freebie a few times and went and hid, Freebie hissed at Bean, who went and hid, and Fiddle just sat there all relaxed and not really caring about it all. Then Freebie sat in the kitchen like he owned the place! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

They just have to work out their hierarchy and decide who's boss and who's lackey!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Not long been back from the sanctuary. We had a vet visit today and weve been moving ducks about, its been such fun...........................................not:bash: We tried to integrate 3 lots of male muscoveys, no flipping chance. If they werent trying to drown each other they were beating each other up.
Im covered in scratches and nettle stings. Before I had a bath I was also plastered in mud. I wouldnt mind but we ended up seperating them again
What we do to keep the animals happy:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes indeed! I often find myself thinking that too!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> They just have to work out their hierarchy and decide who's boss and who's lackey!! :lol2:


Once they figure out it's me, we'll all be happy! :whistling2: What do you think about the bald spot? 



Shell195 said:


> Not long been back from the sanctuary. We had a vet visit today and weve been moving ducks about, its been such fun...........................................not:bash: We tried to integrate 3 lots of male muscoveys, no flipping chance. If they werent trying to drown each other they were beating each other up.
> Im covered in scratches and nettle stings. Before I had a bath I was also plastered in mud. I wouldnt mind but we ended up seperating them again
> What we do to keep the animals happy:lol2:


See i'm glad it's not just me having fun! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

I had a Trout Pout at one point today when the nettles sprang back and smacked me in the mouth:gasp:

The wild mallard that nested in one of the paddocks originally had 6 ducklings but one vanished last week.This morning she still had 5 but at lunchtime she only had 4. While we were moving ducks we kept hearing a peeping noise but couldnt find it so we looked for about 3 hours. Eventually we found it stuck behind a log unharmed so reunited it with mummy very sweet


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

awww see i bet all those nettle stings were worth it when you found the lost baby! :no1: well done!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I wouldnt got on that round thing that looked way to scary for me:lol2: Did you go on that big tall lift dropping thing...........it made me feel sick just looking at it. The kids enjoyed it though

Em Im glad the cats are getting used to each other


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> awww see i bet all those nettle stings were worth it when you found the lost baby! :no1: well done!


 
Well I suppose so but I got stung dragging 2 waring ducks out of the nettles. I got scratches off their feet and beaten by their wings.Then when they took to the water I had a stinky duckpond shower I think Ive gone off Muscovey ducks now


----------



## Squonk

I'd love nothing more than to be able to work with animals all day and get covered in mud :gasp: maybe not the nettle stings tho lol


----------



## feorag

Which round one do you mean the 'Flip Flop" that was like a spinning pendulum or the one like a flying saucer thing???

The "Flip Flop" one was excellent, but it didn't half pull my neck back if you know what I mean!! They have a similar one called "The Claw" at Lightwater Valley which swings and spins, but you just about go upside down on that one. I didn't go on the tower this time - the queue was horrendous so i stayed with Ellie, but they have one at Loudon Castle which is only about 15 mins from Iain's so I've been on that one. 

Your nettle pout sounds horrendous - you're welcome to that one! But I'm so pleased you found the baby duck!

I've just uploaded this photograph - it's brilliant! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fun/339801-st-johns-ambulance-uses-trained.html#post4305847


----------



## Amalthea

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi... Dad is hear, so I haven't had much time to come online. Busy busy busy. Was in Scotland yesterday  

Still not heard anything from the police regarding the car or anything else that was stolen...

If anybody needs me, just PM and I'll try to make sure to check every day


----------



## diamondlil

I just have to give an update on the ninja kittens. They're a year old now, and calming down after being spayed. They both had some serious hair-loss, with scabby areas. I took them to the vet who couldn't find any diagnosis but jabbed them with steroids anyway. (Against my wishes, I had left them in for the tests and wanted to discuss what was going on before any treatment). There was no improvement at all until my youngest boy suggested they could be reacting to binding agents in the dry food they had ad lib as well as their raw diet. Hey presto! No more scabs and I've got happy fluffy ninjas again.


----------



## feorag

Hey Jen! Been wondering how you were. Knew you wouldn't be on lline much when you had your dad staying. Whereabouts in Scotland did you go then? Was it Queensferry?? :lol2:

That's good news about your kittens Lil. what about some photos now they're so grown up?


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... We didn't go that far into Scotland... Went to a castle (but can't remember the name) near the beach and then to Gretna. Was gorgeous at the castle... Rained like hell at Gretna *lol*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Which round one do you mean the 'Flip Flop" that was like a spinning pendulum or the one like a flying saucer thing???
> 
> The "Flip Flop" one was excellent, but it didn't half pull my neck back if you know what I mean!! They have a similar one called "The Claw" at Lightwater Valley which swings and spins, but you just about go upside down on that one. I didn't go on the tower this time - the queue was horrendous so i stayed with Ellie, but they have one at Loudon Castle which is only about 15 mins from Iain's so I've been on that one.
> 
> Your nettle pout sounds horrendous - you're welcome to that one! But I'm so pleased you found the baby duck!
> 
> I've just uploaded this photograph - it's brilliant! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fun/339801-st-johns-ambulance-uses-trained.html#post4305847


 

Hmmmmmm I only remember one round thing so Im not sure which one it 
was:whistling2:

Lil we need to see pics of the kitties:flrt:

Jen Im glad you are enjoying your time with your Dad:2thumb:

Dennis had an accident this morning:bash: He managed to unlock the bedroom window and either fell or jumped off the window ledge. I felt sick when Chris said Dennis had just flown past the window. I was all for rushing him to the vets but all he has is a small graze to his hock and a scratch and scuff on one paw which Ive put Anti-b gel on. Hes still his usual naughty self and eating and playing so I will just keep an eye on him.
Me on the other hand is a nervous wreck. I only put 1 catch on the window and he managed to open it...................................I feel so guilty now.:bash: Poor little Suedee man:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi all! bloody hell Shell I bet you near pooped your pants!!! poor Dennis give him a kiss from me! 

We are going to pop Freebie to the vet to see about this bald patch.....


----------



## freekygeeky

tom has got out of the window twice this year, plonker. i hope your naked little cat is ok!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

well Freebie has had his anal gland done and also had a jab to reduce the itching bless him. Vet reckons he's about four years old. Freebie is not a fan of cat carrier's or vets :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Poor Freebie I hope will feel better now

Dennis is fine but Im still constantly checking the windows. In all my years of owning cats Ive only ever had one go out the window and that was Elmo my Mainecoon and he just seemed to hop from the windowledge to the floor with no problem. Dennis just skydived:bash:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh hun, try not to beat yourself up about it, accidents happen, bloody cats eh! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

*NOT urgent*



Amalthea said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi... Dad is hear, so I haven't had much time to come online. Busy busy busy. Was in Scotland yesterday
> 
> Still not heard anything from the police regarding the car or anything else that was stolen...
> 
> *If anybody needs me, just PM and I'll try to make sure to check every day*


 
You have a pm


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Shell!! I'd have poo-ed myself if I'd seen that!! Naughty Dennis!! :bash: 

What a shock you must have got - well Steve cos he saw him I presume you didn't???

On the subject of the rides, I took a vid of Iain & Mollie on the one that spun on the thing like a ski ramp so when i get home I'll upload it and you can tell me which one you mean. If it isn't this one, then it's the 'flip flop' which was the round one that was like a pendulum.

Jen, loads of castles on the coast on both sides of Scotland, so I can't even begin to guess which one you went to. Did you go to the Gretna Outlet or were you just mooching around Gretna Green?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Shell!! I'd have poo-ed myself if I'd seen that!! Naughty Dennis!! :bash:
> 
> What a shock you must have got - well Steve cos he saw him I presume you didn't???
> 
> On the subject of the rides, I took a vid of Iain & Mollie on the one that spun on the thing like a ski ramp so when i get home I'll upload it and you can tell me which one you mean. If it isn't this one, then it's the 'flip flop' which was the round one that was like a pendulum.
> 
> Jen, loads of castles on the coast on both sides of Scotland, so I can't even begin to guess which one you went to. Did you go to the Gretna Outlet or were you just mooching around Gretna Green?


 
I look forward to that

It was Chris my 18 year old son that saw Dennis fall. He wanted me to take him straight to the vets but after checking him over including his mouth I found a graze to his hock and 3 pads but that is all. He was acting completely normal it was me that needed medical attention:gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I bet you did!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... Just had a mooch round Gretna. It was POURING, so the outdoor outlet just wasn't a good idea *lol*


----------



## Mush

unfortunatly we are on day 2 of missing kitty! keep calling for him but hes still not returned which is unlike him!


----------



## Shell195

Mush said:


> unfortunatly we are on day 2 of missing kitty! keep calling for him but hes still not returned which is unlike him!


 
I didnt know you had lost him:gasp:
Today I had brought to me a young neutered tabby cat wearing a posh collar with VIP in bling.Some kids were trying to play football with him. I scanned him, he was chipped and found his owners thinking he had only just gone missing as he was in excellent condition. He actually went missing ont the 9th May
The family were so pleased to get him back it was so touching to see:flrt:

Hope you get your cat back soon. Have you rang the vets and rescues etc? Also ask your neighbours to check sheds, garages and outbuildings


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I didnt know you had lost him:gasp:
> Today I had brought to me a young neutered tabby cat wearing a posh collar with VIP in bling.Some kids were trying to play football with him. I scanned him, he was chipped and found his owners thinking he had only just gone missing as he was in excellent condition. He actually went missing ont the 9th May
> The family were so pleased to get him back it was so touching to see:flrt:
> 
> Hope you get your cat back soon. Have you rang the vets and rescues etc? Also ask your neighbours to check sheds, garages and outbuildings


 Definately speak to neighbours as he may be shut in a shed somewhere with garden tools. He'll be thirsty. I would also print off some posters and stick them to gates, lamposts etc. If kids are on holiday, ask them to look out for him and offer a small reward if they find him and you get him back. A fiver is a lot of sweet money to a bored kiddie on school holidays. Even horrible kids feel good about helping to 'rescue' an animal in distress, especially if you are lavish with praise and tell them they are his saviours.


----------



## fenwoman

Sadie spayed-ie.
Sadie is off to get spayed tomorrow yippee. She has started going off into the field opposite and calling. The kittens are around 8 weeks old now and weaned and I am not going into business as a kitten breeder even if long haired blue kittens are worth a lot of money. The kittens will all be neutered at around 6 months. Better start saving up.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Sadie spayed-ie.
> Sadie is off to get spayed tomorrow yippee. She has started going off into the field opposite and calling. The kittens are around 8 weeks old now and weaned and I am not going into business as a kitten breeder even if long haired blue kittens are worth a lot of money. The kittens will all be neutered at around 6 months. Better start saving up.


 
Never mind saving up we NEED pics of them, I showed you mine so now you need to show me yours:lol2:


----------



## Mush

Shell195 said:


> I didnt know you had lost him:gasp:
> Today I had brought to me a young neutered tabby cat wearing a posh collar with VIP in bling.Some kids were trying to play football with him. I scanned him, he was chipped and found his owners thinking he had only just gone missing as he was in excellent condition. He actually went missing ont the 9th May
> The family were so pleased to get him back it was so touching to see:flrt:
> 
> Hope you get your cat back soon. Have you rang the vets and rescues etc? Also ask your neighbours to check sheds, garages and outbuildings


yeah hes been gone 2 days, have looked down the streets and the roads near by and no roadkill, the next step is ot call around etc but decided to give it a few days incase he was just out and about.

im sure he will be ok, hes a tough cookie


----------



## feorag

Mush said:


> yeah hes been gone 2 days, have looked down the streets and the roads near by and no roadkill, the next step is ot call around etc but decided to give it a few days incase he was just out and about.
> 
> im sure he will be ok, hes a tough cookie


Never under-estimate the distance a cat will cover on his travels, so don't just look around local streets, travel further.

fingers crossed you get him back!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Mush said:


> yeah hes been gone 2 days, have looked down the streets and the roads near by and no roadkill, the next step is ot call around etc but decided to give it a few days incase he was just out and about.
> 
> im sure he will be ok, hes a tough cookie


contact all your vets rescuse rspca and possibyl the council just incase 
im sur ehe will be fine zingi keeps buggering off..


----------



## Mush

feorag said:


> Never under-estimate the distance a cat will cover on his travels, so don't just look around local streets, travel further.
> 
> fingers crossed you get him back!!!


i know he goes far, he often follows me and the dog when we go to the park as he goes into the bushes there to get rats to bring home for me!



freekygeeky said:


> contact all your vets rescuse rspca and possibyl the council just incase
> im sur ehe will be fine zingi keeps buggering off..


my dads cat polo used to go for days and come back just for his bed then go again!

im not overly worrying, just seems odd.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Never mind saving up we NEED pics of them, I showed you mine so now you need to show me yours:lol2:


you want more pics? Gosh you are greedy :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> you want more pics? Gosh you are greedy :lol2:


Ive never seen photos of them where are they?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Mush said:


> i know he goes far, he often follows me and the dog when we go to the park as he goes into the bushes there to get rats to bring home for me!
> 
> 
> 
> my dads cat polo used to go for days and come back just for his bed then go again!
> 
> im not overly worrying, just seems odd.


Hope you find him and he is ok!

Yes we NEED pics of kitties!!!!


----------



## feorag

Any news today Mush???

Well today isn't a good day - it's pee-ing down and misty and looks like it's in for the day. Still can't complain as we've had great weather up to now and we're off home tomorrow. Had the weather forecast been good we were going back to Lightwater Valley as we were given half-price tickets as we left, but it's no good on a day like this, so we're just going to hang around the complex. The kids are going swimming and we're gonna have a game of mini-bowling.

Ellie wants to go to the "show" tonight! I put that in exclamation marks cos it's a great show - if you're under 6! :lol2:
Edit: Just found Mush's thread that Dave is back! :sad:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen it's horrible here too! 

Well on the kitty front, it's not going too bad. Apart from Freebie still hates Bean and is having a go at her every time she goes past him. Poor Beanie-baby. Fidget is only hissing at Freebie half the time now so you could say it's all calm :whistling2: Freebie is mostly free range now, but we take him up to bed at night so that Bean doesn't have to sleep with one eye open. He has also been out in the garden and I had a mini panic when he vanished but he was back twenty minutes later so all was good. I remembered earlier that when we saw the vet about his bald patch on his bum the vet said he's been hit by a car at some point because he has damage to his teeth.

On a completely different note, I PASSED my maths exam today!!!! :2thumb: It was an adult learner city and guilds one which is apparently the equivalent of a proper GCSE.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Eileen it's horrible here too!
> 
> Well on the kitty front, it's not going too bad. Apart from Freebie still hates Bean and is having a go at her every time she goes past him. Poor Beanie-baby. Fidget is only hissing at Freebie half the time now so you could say it's all calm :whistling2: Freebie is mostly free range now, but we take him up to bed at night so that Bean doesn't have to sleep with one eye open. He has also been out in the garden and I had a mini panic when he vanished but he was back twenty minutes later so all was good. I remembered earlier that when we saw the vet about his bald patch on his bum the vet said he's been hit by a car at some point because he has damage to his teeth.
> 
> On a completely different note, I PASSED my maths exam today!!!! :2thumb: It was an adult learner city and guilds one which is apparently the equivalent of a proper GCSE.


 
*Congratulation :no1:*
I was always rubbish at maths
My friend took a huge ex tomcat into her home and he ended up loving the other cats but has never accepted her dogs and launches himself at them so now she puts him out of the room whenever her dogs come into the lounge
Poor little Bean


----------



## feorag

Congratulations, Emma! Well done!! :2thumb:

Glad the cats are getting on now, but poor Bean! I'm sure they'll all settle down eventually, though!


----------



## Squonk

Hope you find your cat soon! My kitana went missing for one day and i was worried cos she doesnt leave the back garden, she strolled in at midnight with an impressive scratch to the back of her ear and has slept since she got back bless her. Had kano and her to the vets today for their routine vaccinations and got them microchipped while i was there. Only i found out poor kano has a problem with his gums, i'm told its a common problem, when plaque shows up the gums receed or something causing inflammation and the teeth to become loose so he's back to the vets on wednesday for scale, polish and either 1 or 2 teeth removed... there's about £150 to fork out this week  Looks like my first beardie is on hold until this is all sorted. Anyone with any tips or suggestions to help with a cat and this condition, I'm sorry I dont know the name, maybe putting him on a complete food diet willl help with plaque? Ive tried teeth brushing in the past and it's never gone well :s


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Ive never seen photos of them where are they?



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/182684-random-cat-chat-thread-691.html#post4171388


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/182684-random-cat-chat-thread-691.html#post4171388


 

How the hell did I miss them. What stunning babies they are Im not surprised you are keeping them:flrt::flrt::flrt:

I think you must have put them up when I wasnt concentrating:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Squonk said:


> Hope you find your cat soon! My kitana went missing for one day and i was worried cos she doesnt leave the back garden, she strolled in at midnight with an impressive scratch to the back of her ear and has slept since she got back bless her. Had kano and her to the vets today for their routine vaccinations and got them microchipped while i was there. Only i found out poor kano has a problem with his gums, i'm told its a common problem, when plaque shows up the gums receed or something causing inflammation and the teeth to become loose so he's back to the vets on wednesday for scale, polish and either 1 or 2 teeth removed... there's about £150 to fork out this week  Looks like my first beardie is on hold until this is all sorted. Anyone with any tips or suggestions to help with a cat and this condition, I'm sorry I dont know the name, maybe putting him on a complete food diet willl help with plaque? Ive tried teeth brushing in the past and it's never gone well :s


 
I think it will be Gingivitis that Kano has. I feed mine on a Premium complete kibble and I dont generally get mouth problems. 
My life is spent at the vets lately with one thing and another so I had to put my new Sphynx kitten off for a while longer sooooo I know exactly how you feel:bash:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> How the hell did I miss them. What stunning babies they are Im not surprised you are keeping them:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> I think you must have put them up when I wasnt concentrating:whistling2:


 if they were ordinary short coated and black, I would still keep them. It's the only way I can be 100% sure they will get neutered . Apparently long haired blue kittens are worth a lot of money (as someone mentioned and then looked at me like I was nuts when I said that I wasn't interested in what they were worth). If I rehomed on an adoption form and someone'forgot' to have the females neutered or 'accidentally' managed to let her out and have a litter, there is little I could do about it. So much easier to keep them and neuter them myself. Cats are no trouble at all.
Sadie their mum was spayed today so she at least won;t have any more kittens. It only cost £48 so it'll hardly bankrupt me to neuter them all.
Made me wonder though. I had my little 'Feather' neutered a couple of weeks ago. Feather is a teensy tiny little dog, one of my lha-chis. It cost me £108. She's not much bigger than a guinea pig. Yet Sadie is twice her size and only cost £48. I wonder how that is?


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> if they were ordinary short coated and black, I would still keep them. It's the only way I can be 100% sure they will get neutered . Apparently long haired blue kittens are worth a lot of money (as someone mentioned and then looked at me like I was nuts when I said that I wasn't interested in what they were worth). If I rehomed on an adoption form and someone'forgot' to have the females neutered or 'accidentally' managed to let her out and have a litter, there is little I could do about it. So much easier to keep them and neuter them myself. Cats are no trouble at all.
> Sadie their mum was spayed today so she at least won;t have any more kittens. It only cost £48 so it'll hardly bankrupt me to neuter them all.
> Made me wonder though. I had my little 'Feather' neutered a couple of weeks ago. Feather is a teensy tiny little dog, one of my lha-chis. It cost me £108. She's not much bigger than a guinea pig. *Yet Sadie is twice her* *size and only cost £48. I wonder how that is?*




Ive often wondered this too as even getting rodents neutered isnt cheap. £35 for a rat/guinea pig castrate in some places
The heavens have just opened here its bucketing it down, no wonder all the cats are indoors


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Bloody hell that's rediculous! :gasp:

I followed that link and it just lead back to this thread???? My brain hurts after today, help me please :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Bloody hell that's rediculous! :gasp:
> 
> I followed that link and it just lead back to this thread???? My brain hurts after today, help me please :lol2:


Click on the link then pull the page down a bit and there are kitty pics


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Shell, what would I do without you :flrt:

I take that back it still doesn't work lol


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Shell, what would I do without you :flrt:
> 
> I take that back it still doesn't work lol


It works for me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Squonk said:


> Only i found out poor kano has a problem with his gums, i'm told its a common problem, when plaque shows up the gums receed or something causing inflammation and the teeth to become loose so he's back to the vets on wednesday for scale, polish and either 1 or 2 teeth removed... there's about £150 to fork out this week  Looks like my first beardie is on hold until this is all sorted. Anyone with any tips or suggestions to help with a cat and this condition, I'm sorry I dont know the name, maybe putting him on a complete food diet willl help with plaque? Ive tried teeth brushing in the past and it's never gone well :s


Couple of things - you can buy Logic toothpaste which supposedly works, even without brushing or you can buy Hills Dental food (t/d diet). They do 2 varieties, one you can only get from the vet and the other you can buy at stockist shops. It's dried kibble like normal dried cat food, but the consistency is slightly chewier. Whereas normal kibble breaks when the cat crunches it, this food is designed not to break on the first chew which then causes it to kind of 'scrape' at the tooth as the cat chews it.

Shell you aren't the only one who missed those photographs of the kittens, I missed it too and I've no idea why either, cos even when I've been away a few days and there are loads of pages to read, I always read them to make sure I haven't missed anything, but something went wrong cos I surely missed them!!!

Anyways, they're gorgeous Pam and I'm not surprised the RSPCA told the woman that they'd take the kittens when they were weaned -they'd have found homes for them cos they're pretty!

But I'm glad you're keeping them!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Couple of things - you can buy Logic toothpaste which supposedly works, even without brushing or you can buy Hills Dental food (t/d diet). They do 2 varieties, one you can only get from the vet and the other you can buy at stockist shops. It's dried kibble like normal dried cat food, but the consistency is slightly chewier. Whereas normal kibble breaks when the cat crunches it, this food is designed not to break on the first chew which then causes it to kind of 'scrape' at the tooth as the cat chews it.
> 
> Shell you aren't the only one who missed those photographs of the kittens, I missed it too and I've no idea why either, cos even when I've been away a few days and there are loads of pages to read, I always read them to make sure I haven't missed anything, but something went wrong cos I surely missed them!!!
> 
> 
> Anyways, they're gorgeous Pam and I'm not surprised the RSPCA told the woman that they'd take the kittens when they were weaned -they'd have found homes for them cos they're pretty!
> 
> But I'm glad you're keeping them!


 
Glad it wasnt just me who missed them:whistling2:as you know Im on here an awful lot usually while answereing the sanctuary phone:lol2:
My poodle who is on Pheno. for epilepsy suffers from heavy tarter and has 2 dentals a year was having Logic toothpaste but it didnt work for her but maybe that was because of her medication


----------



## feorag

If you want to try the natural route, (homeopathy) you could try adding Fragaria (strawberry) to the drinking water. It's supposed to help reduce plaque.

Edit: Some funny cat photos! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fun/341871-invisible-props-cats.html#post4329036


----------



## Squonk

Thanks to all for advice, will be looking into all these this week, also anybody heard of plaque off? someone suggested this to me as kitana also has some plaque too, apparently you sprinkle it on food to reduce plaque or loosen the plaque that's already there. And those kittens are absoloutly gorgeous!! the little grey one reminds me of my old cat elvis  and the tabby one looks like my kit when she was little.


----------



## Mush

hi guys just to let u know dave turned up friday morning but with mega bad eyes, unfortunatly ive gone away as visiting my gran whose in hospital, however dan took him to thevets and looks like something has gotten in his eyes to irritate and infect them so who knows if it was malicious or not


----------



## freekygeeky

how did i miss those pics?!!

Ginger my cat had gingervitus, he now only have 3/4 teeth beacuse of it, only one big one too..



BARF how ever has helped my OH alot... brilliant white cats.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Well this morning i noticed that there was quite a lot of cat hair on the rug and when i was having a cuddle with Freebie on my lap I noticed that his hair on his sides is coming out and thinning. This is getting quite noticeable, and is different to his bald patch on his bum so I'm popping him back to the vet tomo. Incidentally the fur on his head and face is really thick......I do wonder if he has been living out is it just him adjusting to different conditions, now he's inside whenever he wants to be? Any idea?


----------



## feorag

Just wondering did your vet check the bald patch out under a Woods Lamp? Could be an allergy, but it could be ringworm??

Not that a Woods Lamp is 100% accurate at diagnosing ringworm, but it can pick it up.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Nope he didn't....thanks Eileen : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

right friends, we are getting so much grief from some about our threads so from now on any news on the skunks, rabbits, or anything else we own will now be posted in here, does anyone protest? we love sharing our pics with you guys but they keep getting moved so hopefully hidden in here they will stay where our friends can see them, we promise they wont be totally uncat related :lol2:has plan up sleeve

ditta


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> right friends, we are getting so much grief from some about our threads so from now on any news on the skunks, rabbits, or anything else we own will now be posted in here, does anyone protest? we love sharing our pics with you guys but they keep getting moved so hopefully hidden in here they will stay where our friends can see them, we promise they wont be totally uncat related :lol2:has plan up sleeve
> 
> ditta


 
I dont have a problem with that at all I love seeing photos of your pets:flrt:


----------



## Ragmoth

My poor baby boy, Rags  He has suffered with gingivitus since being a kitten and is now losing his teeth because of it. He's been on antibiotics more times than i can remember. But he's pleased because now he's having to have meat instead of dry biscuits!! It's taking him 3 times as long to eat though, but he's still eating so that's the main thing


----------



## feorag

I don't have a problem at all with that Ditta! I think it's ridiculous that the mods are being so pedantic about what is 'exotic' and what isn't - I mean a rat thread moved out of 'other pets' into exotics is nothing short of ludicrous - no way could anyone say that rats are exotic pets!!!

Ragmoth what have you tried to get rid of the gingivitus? Somalis are renowned for having a poor periodontal history and I had a recurring probem with Harry. My vet tried everything, normal anti-biotics, steroids, homeopathy and eventually even removed the teeth at the point where it was bad, but it still didn't stop. Then he read a book written by a French vet who'd had success with a particular treatment so he got a supply of the tablets and we put Harry on them. It cured the gingivitus and it's never come back. He's now 14 (only got 1 tooth left now like!) and this all happened about 8-9 years ago.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I don't have a problem at all with that Ditta! I think it's ridiculous that the mods are being so pedantic about what is 'exotic' and what isn't - I mean a rat thread moved out of 'other pets' into exotics is nothing short of ludicrous - no way could anyone say that rats are exotic pets!!!
> 
> Ragmoth what have you tried to get rid of the gingivitus? Somalis are renowned for having a poor periodontal history and I had a recurring probem with Harry. My vet tried everything, normal anti-biotics, steroids, homeopathy and eventually even removed the teeth at the point where it was bad, but it still didn't stop. Then he read a book written by a French vet who'd had success with a particular treatment so he got a supply of the tablets and we put Harry on them. It cured the gingivitus and it's never come back. He's now 14 (only got 1 tooth left now like!) and this all happened about 8-9 years ago.


 

So Eileen are you at home now ?


----------



## feorag

Oops! Yes I am! Got home yesterday early afternoon! 

Still got Iain, Shirley and the girls here until Saturday morning, so still being kept occupied! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oops! Yes I am! Got home yesterday early afternoon!
> 
> Still got Iain, Shirley and the girls here until Saturday morning, so still being kept occupied! :lol2:


 
You are that used to using your laptop in different locations you forgot you where actually home:lol2:


----------



## Sarracenia

Just picked up my little Lilac British Shorthair this afternoon, and he's settling into a spare room for today. However, he's constantly hiding under the sofa whenever my dog looks into the room. Any ideas how I can get him not to be so scared? Should I use treats? :hmm:


----------



## Shell195

The sanctuary has just taken in a kitten with a mangled toe. Ive not seen it but know its about 10 weeks old. The vets have kept it in as it needs the toe amputating but is to emaciated to operate so they are trying to fatten it up a bit. It was found in a ditch.:bash: Poor kitty

Weve also taken in 7 hedgehogs all from different places. 2 have died at the vets already.


----------



## feorag

Sarracenia said:


> Just picked up my little Lilac British Shorthair this afternoon, and he's settling into a spare room for today. However, he's constantly hiding under the sofa whenever my dog looks into the room. Any ideas how I can get him not to be so scared? Should I use treats? :hmm:


Time!! When I got my first cat it lived on the back of the sofa for almost a week before it would go on the floor when the dog was in the room! Just take it easily at the kitten's pace! Put a blanket or something that has the dog's smell on it in the room with the kitten so that the kitten can investigate the strange smell in safety.

Our cat slept in the bedroom and the dog in the living room/kitchen when we were out or in bed. The rest of the time we brought the kitten down into the living room where he took up residence on the back of the settee. 

The second cat did exactly the same, but for only 4/5 days, the third one for about 3 days and the fourth one, never went on the back of the settee at all - she just fell in love with the dog instantly. Interestingly, she was the only one who'd never seen a dog before (the others all lived with dogs), but then she was a female! 

Alternatively you could put the kitten in a pen and allow it to see the dog while feeling safe.

Busy day for you Shell - obviously you've no idea what happened to the kitten's foot then? Poor wee thing!!

And what's going on with the hedgehogs?? Might it be all the rain? I know last year when we had those awful days of pelting rain, we had a sudden influx of hedgehogs brought in that were kinda hypothermia'd with the cold and wet??


----------



## fenwoman

Just had a mega fright. Heard a cat fight in the scullery and the dogs started kicking off in the kitchen so I went out to find a feral black tom had come in through the cat flap. He did the wall of death around the walls, trying to escape while Sadie fought him. Poor cow had shit herself in fear. I opened the door to let him out whereupon Bertie gave him a hiding to send him on his way. All 4 kittens safe, hidden behind one of the freezers. I think the barsteward would have killed the kittens. Good job I had Sadie spayed when I did. Now I'm planning on trapping him to have him neutered. He's been around here for at least 10 years and I've not managed to catch him yet but he's never come in before. I'm going to leave the dog gate open tonight so the dogs can get right up to the front gate and prevent him coming in again.
The kittens were terrified. Sadie is only little herself but she battled for her kittens and gave them time to hide. If he'd tried to get to them where they were, that would have taken him too close to the door to the kitchen which has a pop hole cut into it through which various dogs were barking at him. It's shaken me up though when I think what might have happened.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Just had a mega fright. Heard a cat fight in the scullery and the dogs started kicking off in the kitchen so I went out to find a feral black tom had come in through the cat flap. He did the wall of death around the walls, trying to escape while Sadie fought him. Poor cow had shit herself in fear. I opened the door to let him out whereupon Bertie gave him a hiding to send him on his way. All 4 kittens safe, hidden behind one of the freezers. I think the barsteward would have killed the kittens. Good job I had Sadie spayed when I did. Now I'm planning on trapping him to have him neutered. He's been around here for at least 10 years and I've not managed to catch him yet but he's never come in before. I'm going to leave the dog gate open tonight so the dogs can get right up to the front gate and prevent him coming in again.
> The kittens were terrified. Sadie is only little herself but she battled for her kittens and gave them time to hide. If he'd tried to get to them where they were, that would have taken him too close to the door to the kitchen which has a pop hole cut into it through which various dogs were barking at him. It's shaken me up though when I think what might have happened.



poor things!! its amazing what cats will do to look after their kittens, like for example the stray i had (fostered) she for 4 weeks on the streets looke after her kittens even if it was slowly killing her. Its crazy..

im glad they are all ok, if a little scared.
I gues syour lucky havging so many dogs to look after her, dos she like your dogs too?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Time!! When I got my first cat it lived on the back of the sofa for almost a week before it would go on the floor when the dog was in the room! Just take it easily at the kitten's pace! Put a blanket or something that has the dog's smell on it in the room with the kitten so that the kitten can investigate the strange smell in safety.
> 
> Our cat slept in the bedroom and the dog in the living room/kitchen when we were out or in bed. The rest of the time we brought the kitten down into the living room where he took up residence on the back of the settee.
> 
> The second cat did exactly the same, but for only 4/5 days, the third one for about 3 days and the fourth one, never went on the back of the settee at all - she just fell in love with the dog instantly. Interestingly, she was the only one who'd never seen a dog before (the others all lived with dogs), but then she was a female!
> 
> Alternatively you could put the kitten in a pen and allow it to see the dog while feeling safe.
> 
> Busy day for you Shell - obviously you've no idea what happened to the kitten's foot then? Poor wee thing!!
> 
> And what's going on with the hedgehogs?? Might it be all the rain? I know last year when we had those awful days of pelting rain, we had a sudden influx of hedgehogs brought in that were kinda hypothermia'd with the cold and wet??


Yes Eileen we think it is the weather and the surviving ones perked up when warmed up. We have what appears to be an elderley hog with extreme thirst and hunger so hes off to the vets tomorrow to be checked as hes lost some spines and is a bit doddery.
We dont know what happened to the kittens toe but the vet is guessing hes had it trapped somewhere poor little mite. I dont like to think how he ended up in a flooded ditch


----------



## amylovesreptiles

my cats called whizzie.
it was originally called 'izzie'
but then we found out it was a boy =/ ??!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> poor things!! its amazing what cats will do to look after their kittens, like for example the stray i had (fostered) she for 4 weeks on the streets looke after her kittens even if it was slowly killing her. Its crazy..
> 
> im glad they are all ok, if a little scared.
> I gues syour lucky havging so many dogs to look after her, dos she like your dogs too?


 She's fine with the dogs and so are the kittens. However the dogs are not allowed free access to the scullery as they eat all the cat poo in the litter trays. 
The front gate goes onto the path where the scullery door with the cat flap is. Normally the dogs aren't allowed on the path to the gate in case someone opens the gate and walks in (Chalky would bite them) but tonight, they will be allowed, in order to guard the cat flap.
I wish I'd been able to grab him and shove him in a cat box cos I'd have had him to the vet in the morning, but I think I would have lost fingers had I tried.


----------



## feorag

Sounds horrendous! Poor Sadie, bless her!

Hope you can catch him and get him neutered and I hope that doesn't happen again!


----------



## Shell195

Bloody hell fenny poor Sadie. It never fails to amaze me why a lot of people keep entire tom cats as pets as they can be evil. I have no doubt that this feral will be back again when the dogs arent guarding the cat flap. Lets hope you can catch him this time. Surely if anyone can come up with an invention to catch him you can. It is so frustrating when they just will not go in a trap


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Sounds horrendous! Poor Sadie, bless her!
> 
> Hope you can catch him and get him neutered and I hope that doesn't happen again!


 I think he was as scared as Sadie when he realised he couldn't get out as I came into the room. Hopefully it will fix in his mind that coming through the cat flap is a bad idea. That plus big Bertie whacking him and the dog patrol protecting the kittens.
I'm sure he would have killed them.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell fenny poor Sadie. It never fails to amaze me why a lot of people keep entire tom cats as pets as they can be evil. I have no doubt that this feral will be back again when the dogs arent guarding the cat flap. Lets hope you can catch him this time. Surely if anyone can come up with an invention to catch him you can. It is so frustrating when they just will not go in a trap



dad doesnt want to get simba done until he has beefed out...why oh why i dont know.. lots of people dont ''do'' there cats around here, you always see a big black tom roaming... and ginger joins in... even if he doesnt have any b*lls!! lol


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell fenny poor Sadie. It never fails to amaze me why a lot of people keep entire tom cats as pets as they can be evil. I have no doubt that this feral will be back again when the dogs arent guarding the cat flap. Lets hope you can catch him this time. Surely if anyone can come up with an invention to catch him you can. It is so frustrating when they just will not go in a trap


 He has never been in the house before in the 10 years he's been around and he was petrified. He leapt at both closed windows, ran up the wall and then into the rafters and tried to get out under the slates, scrabbling and digging to try to get out. I know Bertie will fight him if he comes near the house again plus the dogs will patrol the path in front of the cat flap and he won't go near them. I think I'll put a dog gate up in the doorway between the scullery and kitchen. That way it'll be more of a deterrant too.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I wish I'd been able to grab him and shove him in a cat box cos I'd have had him to the vet in the morning, but I think I would have lost fingers had I tried.


I've no doubt you would have! The adrenaline must have been pumping overtime when he realised he was well and truly cornered!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Sounds like the tom got the fright of his life when he realised what he had got himself into, I doubt he will try to get in again, good luck catching him i think you'll need it. Brave Sadie!

Freebie has lost more hair and some whiskers too.....I am quite worried and he seems to be grooming excessively and has got more bald patches and sore bits. He's not enjoying his fusses either so he must be sore. And he's eating a lot. He's only going for Bean half the time now......

Good luck with the hedgehogs Shell and the poor kitten!


----------



## feorag

Can't remember what you said earlier, Emma, but wasn't it that the vet had given Freebie some steroids for the bald patch on his bum? If so, that will explain the eating!

The whiskers I've no idea about - however, the overgrooming could be a 'scratch-itch' syndrome thing. The more he grooms, the more he itches - the more he itches, the more he grooms. Seems like a steroid might be the only thing that'll break that cycle.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning Eileen, he did give him a jab, would it still make him hungry after five days? I always forget that steroids make them hungrier, you would think I'd know by now after all the bloody dogs.....


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Well we just got back from the vet and he said it's stress so he gave him a jab to calm him down, and said that if he's still stressed in future we can put him on some pills to chill him out, so I am really relieved as was worrying that he had some terrible disease!!!! 

Rather than struggle with the cat box, this time I put him in Bean's harness, vet laughed his head off when he saw what the street-wise tom cat was wearing! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's reassuring news Emma! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I've no doubt you would have! The adrenaline must have been pumping overtime when he realised he was well and truly cornered!


I actually felt sorry for him at one point. It was when he'd climbed the bare brick wall and was sitting on a ledge about 6 foot up.He looked right into my eyes and there was a look of abject terror on his face. Poor chap must have come through the flap almost by accident, then found himself in hell with no means of escape, first from the cats screaming and attacking him, plus the dogs, all of them, baying like they were about to kill him, then a human appearing through the door. He seemed to be saying to himself "I am about to die".
That's when I opened the door to the outside, moved near him causing him to run in the opposite direction (around the wall) and see the way to safety.
I can't imagine he will want to repeat the unpleasant experience in a hurry.


----------



## feorag

I know exactly what you mean - I saw that same expression on an entire tom who came into our garden and then got trapped by the cat proofing.

We sprayed him with the hosepipe and then Barry went over to the corner where he was to 'shepherd' him out of the gate which I had opened, but he must have got a huge adrenaline rush and got out over the cat proofing!

Never came back though!!


----------



## freekygeeky

poor thing 
its not his fault he is a male ful tom is it  poor thing.

i doubt he will come back.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know exactly what you mean - I saw that same expression on an entire tom who came into our garden and then got trapped by the cat proofing.
> 
> We sprayed him with the hosepipe and then Barry went over to the corner where he was to 'shepherd' him out of the gate which I had opened, but he must have got a huge adrenaline rush and got out over the cat proofing!
> 
> Never came back though!!


I wish someone would give our neighbourhood cats some brains. After being blasted with water and chased they still come back and get trapped in the garden:bash:
I dont know what it is about my garden but the local cats love it especially the 2 young males from across the road, I even had them castrated for the lady but they still come back in.:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I wish someone would give our neighbourhood cats some brains. After being blasted with water and chased they still come back and get trapped in the garden:bash:
> I dont know what it is about my garden but the local cats love it especially the 2 young males from across the road, I even had them castrated for the lady but they still come back in.:lol2:


lol!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

they must just feel at home in your garden Shell :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Poor Freebie I hope he feels more chilled soon.


I think the neighbourhood cats feel like they are missing out if they dont come in.:whistling2: My son fell asleep downstairs and woke up with a black/white cat curled up with him. We dont even own a black/white cat:lol2: Not only had it come in the garden it had come through the open window

Tom Thumb the new kitty who now gets called TomTom has settled in perfectly. He is a real live wire and so very gentle, the other cats have just accepted him as if hes always lived here. I dont think he knows how to hiss and spit as everyone is treated like his best friend and he is so confident
Dennis adores him but TomTom play fights with him and when Dennis has had enough he sits on top of him its so funny:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Poor Freebie I hope he feels more chilled soon.
> 
> 
> I think the neighbourhood cats feel like they are missing out if they dont come in.:whistling2: My son fell asleep downstairs and woke up with a black/white cat curled up with him. We dont even own a black/white cat:lol2: Not only had it come in the garden it had come through the open window
> 
> Tom Thumb the new kitty who now gets called TomTom has settled in perfectly. He is a real live wire and so very gentle, the other cats have just accepted him as if hes always lived here. I dont think he knows how to hiss and spit as everyone is treated like his best friend and he is so confident
> Dennis adores him but TomTom play fights with him and when Dennis has had enough he sits on top of him its so funny:lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Aw that's excellent Shell that they are getting on so well, but of course they are both still kittens!

I'm a bit steaming!!! I've been having a pm discussion with someone advertising kittens in classified at 6 weeks old. Didn't want to post on the thread and get harrangued for not 'staying on topic' and making unnecessary comments, so I pm'd saying they were too young to leave their mother and could he not hang onto them a bit longer. He replied saying the mother had been killed by a car!! So I replied and said OK, very sad, but the kittens still need each other at that age and 6 weeks was too young, could he keep them a little longer, otherwise they could have major problems as adults - guess what??

Got another pm saying he'd taken them all to the pet shop - girlfriend is pregnant and "needed them to go"! :bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Aw that's excellent Shell that they are getting on so well, but of course they are both still kittens!
> 
> I'm a bit steaming!!! I've been having a pm discussion with someone advertising kittens in classified at 6 weeks old. Didn't want to post on the thread and get harrangued for not 'staying on topic' and making unnecessary comments, so I pm'd saying they were too young to leave their mother and could he not hang onto them a bit longer. He replied saying the mother had been killed by a car!! So I replied and said OK, very sad, but the kittens still need each other at that age and 6 weeks was too young, could he keep them a little longer, otherwise they could have major problems as adults - guess what??
> 
> Got another pm saying he'd taken them all to the pet shop - girlfriend is pregnant and "needed them to go"! :bash:


nice...
what about a rescue?


----------



## Shell195

Some people just dont listen to advice. I really wish they would stop petshops selling animals it just isnt fair


----------



## Shell195

No wonder most Sphynx breeders early neuter their kittens
black kittens


----------



## freekygeeky

*SHOUTS

YAY
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/343617-omg-one-has-hatched.html#post4346046


----------



## feorag

My response "poor bloody kittens" to them being shoved into a pet shop and asking why they had to be moved on resulted in this reply.

_"well we did care for the kittens and my girl frend is haveing bad morning sickness and couldent deal with that and seeing to 5 kittens every morning so dont u say we did not care for them propley how can u say that when u dont even no me and dont no how i care for my animals"_

My reply was that I can say it because putting 6 week old kittens into a pet shop is not caring for them, however he chooses to look at it.

And I'm more than familiar with morning sickness - I had it morning, noon, night and even through the night with my first child for 6 months - in fact for 6 months I puked for England :lol2:, but I still looked after my animals and wouldn't have dreamed of getting rid of them, soI think that qualifies me to say it.

Edit: Sorry, forgot! Congratulations Gina- that seems an interminable time to hatch for such a tiny wee critter!!


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations Gina:no1:


Eileen were these the X Sphynx kittens?

I dont understand why they didnt spay the queen then these kittens would never have been born then the pregnant woman wouldnt have had to care????????? for them :bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Congratulations Gina:no1:


thankyou!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> My response "poor bloody kittens" to them being shoved into a pet shop and asking why they had to be moved on resulted in this reply.
> 
> _"well we did care for the kittens and my girl frend is haveing bad morning sickness and couldent deal with that and seeing to 5 kittens every morning so dont u say we did not care for them propley how can u say that when u dont even no me and dont no how i care for my animals"_
> 
> My reply was that I can say it because putting 6 week old kittens into a pet shop is not caring for them, however he chooses to look at it.
> 
> And I'm more than familiar with morning sickness - I had it morning, noon, night and even through the night with my first child for 6 months - in fact for 6 months I puked for England :lol2:, but I still looked after my animals and wouldn't have dreamed of getting rid of them, soI think that qualifies me to say it.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, forgot! Congratulations Gina- that seems an interminable time to hatch for such a tiny wee critter!!


bloody hell, if they were having problems looking after six week old kittens how will they cope with a baby?????

congratulations Gina!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen were these the X Sphynx kittens?
> 
> I dont understand why they didnt spay the queen then these kittens would never have been born then the pregnant woman wouldnt have had to care????????? for them :bash:


No, it wasn't - it was an advert by a newbie for 6 week old kittens http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/341718-kittens.html who has now responded with "_ok what eveygo stick ya nose in other people bissness i got things to do_" :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> No, it wasn't - it was an advert by a newbie for 6 week old kittens http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/341718-kittens.html who has now responded with "_ok what eveygo stick ya nose in other people bissness i got things to do_" :lol2:


I've replied to that thread.....


----------



## fenwoman

Feral black tom saga.
Not seen hide nor hair of him again and have now put a mesh gate up between the scullery and kitchen so that the dogs can be seen clearly. It also means that the kittens have plenty of close contact with the dogs. They have actually been right into the kitchen with all the dogs milling about them and sniffing, and have been totally confident. Little Delphi just strolled in among them with his tail held high while they all pushed in close for a sniff. It'll be great come winter and there is a huge pile of dogs and cats all snuggled up tight against the rayburn. Makes it flipping hard for me to put the kettle on though as I have to do it from 3 feet away as I can't bring myself to disturb them and make them move.:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

get a big stick with a hook on the end!


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Feral black tom saga.
> Not seen hide nor hair of him again and have now put a mesh gate up between the scullery and kitchen so that the dogs can be seen clearly. It also means that the kittens have plenty of close contact with the dogs. They have actually been right into the kitchen with all the dogs milling about them and sniffing, and have been totally confident. Little Delphi just strolled in among them with his tail held high while they all pushed in close for a sniff. It'll be great come winter and there is a huge pile of dogs and cats all snuggled up tight against the rayburn. Makes it flipping hard for me to put the kettle on though as I have to do it from 3 feet away as I can't bring myself to disturb them and make them move.:2thumb:


You need to invent extendable arms :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> get a big stick with a hook on the end!


 Oh don't. I took the saucepan lid off yesterday with the long wooden spoon :lol2:
They give me such looks when I stir them up and ask them to shift.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> You need to invent extendable arms :whistling2:


 I need more than 2 of them too. 2 to cook with and several more to tickle tums, scratch ears and top up the drinking water.Another one to hand out treats wouldn't come amiss either. And perhaps a detachable body while I'm at it to feed the cats, empty litter trays etc in the next room.
The rayburn is a big success with the animals. In fact they even lay close to it on the odd occasion I've let it go out and it's stone cold.:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I need more than 2 of them too. 2 to cook with and several more to tickle tums, scratch ears and top up the drinking water.Another one to hand out treats wouldn't come amiss either. And perhaps a detachable body while I'm at it to feed the cats, empty litter trays etc in the next room.
> The rayburn is a big success with the animals. In fact they even lay close to it on the odd occasion I've let it go out and it's stone cold.:lol2:


 
Someones already invented one of those its called a *MAN :whistling2:*


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Someones already invented one of those its called a *MAN :whistling2:*


 Really. Well, I've known a few, been married to several and the beggars are incapable of doing one thing at a time, let alone several.
In fact I'd never have a nother unless I could get him neutered and even then there'd be some reluctance as I can't seem to get them properly housetrained.:bash::lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: My imagination is running riot here!!!


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> :lol2: My imagination is running riot here!!!


 I have led a very 'colourful' life you know :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Really. Well, I've known a few, been married to several and the beggars are incapable of doing one thing at a time, let alone several.
> In fact I'd never have a nother unless I could get him neutered and even then there'd be some reluctance as I can't seem to get them properly housetrained.:bash::lol2:


 
My ex husband was useless but Steve is very multi functional:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Same as me Shell! My first was good and useful, the second sat on his *rse all day and expected me to do _everything_ apart from his salaried job and Barry _does_ everything! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary is very good  He cleans, cooks, cuddles, etc etc etc.... Just needs to be better about getting me fluffy pressies *lol*

My Dad and Darlene went home yesterday...  It's been a hell of a vacation for them. Not only we were robbed the day they arrived, but a week later, we had a VERY nasty car accident in front of our house (pretty much in our front yard) and the lady ended up in our house waiting for the rescue services (her hubby brought us a bottle of expensive whiskey as a thank you... I gave it to Dad to take home with him), and then we traveled all over Britain. Gary and I are knackered *lol* And I already miss having family here...


----------



## feorag

My word - you don't do things by half do you, Jen??

Glad you enjoyed your Dad's visit, but it certainly doesn't sound like it wasn't without its dramas! :lol:

My visitors leave here on Saturday and for a week or so the house is so quiet (and tidy!) I feel quite lonely and strange!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, apparently not *lol* Was a crazy week and a half!!


----------



## Shell195

Flippin `eck Jen you dont do things by half.

I bet your Dad has a few tales to tell them back home.
Did you ever get your car back?

Did you manage to sort the cats?

My youngest son got beaten up last night due to him knowing someone this gang had issues with. I went out to pick him up after he rang me but I just went without thinking........................ in my dressing gown LOL . Just imagine if I had been stopped by the police.
Anyway besides being badly bruised he seems ok. He wouldnt let me call the police as he said it would make things worse


----------



## Amalthea

No car, nope... We're going through signing it over to Direct Line and they're going to pay us for it.

And the female cats have been given away... Still trying to find somewhere for the male.  I'm not happy that they've just been given away when I've been trying to get them rescue places... As a matter of fact, one of them was given to a lady who gave the comdition that "I'll take the cat, if you take my rabbit". Nice, huh? So what's going to happen to her when she gives birth?!?


----------



## feorag

That sounds very worrying Jen and you have a valid point there!

Has anyone seen the ragdoll kittens in classifieds? Going at 8 weeks, no vaccs, no pedigree for the mother and he wants £250 for them :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... I'm not a happy bunny. 

I really don't understand how people can validate asking so much for kittens without pedigrees or vaccs...

Am looking around for puppies... The cats don't really help much when it comes to somebody getting into the house without an invite  I doubt Gary would go for it, but we shall see...


----------



## farmercoope

Hey all, back from Menorca now, had a great time, was reallllly hot but loved it! I love it hot though. Have got my baby skunk now too, Effy, shes soooooo cuteee! lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

farmercoope said:


> Hey all, back from Menorca now, had a great time, was reallllly hot but loved it! I love it hot though. Have got my baby skunk now too, Effy, shes soooooo cuteee! lol


 
thanks joe, after webcamming with you last night, cat was too excited to sleep and was chunnering about effy for hours:lol2:

ditta


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Can we get pics of little Effy?? *flutters eyelashes sweetly*


----------



## farmercoope

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks joe, after webcamming with you last night, cat was too excited to sleep and was chunnering about effy for hours:lol2:
> 
> ditta


Hey Ditta,

You should sooo let her have a baby lol, there just amazing! they really are gorgeous! she is soo cute and has got such a charecter!


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! Can we get pics of little Effy?? *flutters eyelashes sweetly*


lol, When I have some, she is such a busy body its so hard to get pics!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

farmercoope said:


> Hey Ditta,
> 
> You should sooo let her have a baby lol, there just amazing! they really are gorgeous! she is soo cute and has got such a charecter!


 
dont you start joe, we have enough with the boys dont you be encouraging her............not that she needs any:lol2:


ditta


ps it was so flaming cute watching her chasing you:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dont you start joe, we have enough with the boys dont you be encouraging her............not that she needs any:lol2:
> 
> 
> ditta
> 
> 
> ps it was so flaming cute watching her chasing you:flrt:


 Shes like my shadow! lol, shes sleeping on me now, I should be keeping her awake so that she sleeps later on! lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

farmercoope said:


> Shes like my shadow! lol, shes sleeping on me now, I should be keeping her awake so that she sleeps later on! lol


 
sleepless nights, midnight snacks, biting toes........dont envy you joe:lol2:


----------



## paynestaley

Here are my 3 kitties if anyone is interested! The black one is Bugeye, ginger tabby is Butters and tabby is Ben. Do you think that Butters could be a Siamese cross? He's very vocal, has a naturally lithe body shape and a long Siamese-type face. We were also told that Bugeye is a Burmese cross, which he could well be because he has huge eyes!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

butters is gorgeous, so sre the others but butters:flrt::flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

paynestaley your cats are :flrt:

Bloody hell Jen what a nightmare!


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... Not the easiest visit for my Dad


----------



## feorag

Lovely cats, but would need to see the cat's profile to see the length and nosebreak to see if I can see oriental/siamese in it.

Glad you enjoyed your holiday Joe - I'm no heat seeker, so the weather in this country suits me. I found it too hot when I lived down south! :lol2:

And yes photos of skunkies please??


----------



## Squonk

Just back from the vets an hour or so ago, my poor kanos condition was worse than they thought  they cant believe it was so bad in such a young cat (he's 2 this week) they've removed all his molars and pre molars (they told me he'd lose 2 at the most) so im now cuddled up on the bed with him as he purrs and snuggles into me, all his gums are stitched up at the moment and gotta go bk to vets friday, cost over £200 so far. But he's worth every penny. Also paynestaley your ginger cat is the double of my samson (got their pics on my profile)


----------



## Shell195

What beautiful cats:flrt:
I heard you had a baby skunky Joe but I wont believe it until I see pics:whistling2:
I dont do extreme heat either Eileen which is one of the reasons spring is my favourite season

Squonk your poor puss, give him a cuddle from me

Ive been at the sanctuary all afternoon as we had a meeting with some business that may be very productive:2thumb: We also managed to rehome 2 kittens to a lady that had 3 burnt kittens off us many years ago and her first elderley cat had just died, so quite a good day


----------



## freekygeeky

WHOOP
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/343617-omg-one-has-hatched-9.html#post4360991


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what a fabulous idea to put pic section in each section, way to go t-bo



ditta


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what a fabulous idea to put pic section in each section, way to go t-bo
> 
> 
> 
> ditta


 

Have I missed something?


----------



## Amalthea

The new pic sections are at the top of each section


----------



## feorag

Sounds a great idea!

[wanders off to have a look!]


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ooooooo!!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

zingi just ANAL GLANDED ON ME..
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

*angry gina*


----------



## feorag

Sh*t for luck - go out and buy a lottery ticket!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

lol


----------



## Amalthea

Yuuuum


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Yuuuum


revolting.
as i said the other day he suddenly truned friendly again...

anyway... so he is all nice purrin gon my lap then, there it is.. bloody stinks.
all over my dark green new trousers! YUCK


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

maybe he mistook your trousers for the garden? :whistling2: maybe the kitty outside told him to do it as revenge :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> maybe he mistook your trousers for the garden? :whistling2: maybe the kitty outside told him to do it as revenge :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:


lmao!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

new pics


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...98-simba-simba-simba-simba-2.html#post4366288


----------



## paynestaley

Omg Squonk I think Samson is Butters' long-lost twin! Does he have his attitude?! And Harley is v similar to Bugeye, here's another pic to illustrate:









I tried to get some side view pics of Butters to capture his Oriental-type face, see if you think he's a cross...I won't tell him about your kind comments, he thinks he's It as it is!









[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Well he certainly has a long enough head to have Oriental/siamese in his ancestry, so you could be right!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :lol2: Well he certainly has a long enough head to have Oriental/siamese in his ancestry, so you could be right!


simba seems to have quite a long nose too what you think , new pics on simba simab simba photo section


----------



## Shell195

What a lovely long nose he has:flrt:


This afternoon I was brought a fledgling, blackbird I think. The neighbours brought me it when they rescued it off their cat. Its newly fledged and has no injuries and is feeding well. As I dont know where the cat got it from I cant take it back so for the time being its staying with me.Ive been told to feed it hourly until midnight then start again in the morning no later than 9.00am
Its in a Zoozone cage in the rats/chins room so everytime I go in I have rats begging for cuddles, chins wanting to come out and a tweeting baby bird:lol2:


----------



## Squonk

paynestaley said:


> Omg Squonk I think Samson is Butters' long-lost twin! Does he have his attitude?! And Harley is v similar to Bugeye, here's another pic to illustrate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get some side view pics of Butters to capture his Oriental-type face, see if you think he's a cross...I won't tell him about your kind comments, he thinks he's It as it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I see the resemblance with both of them  Samson is very loving and a bit mental, we always say he has a few screws lose... and he's very vocal, loves a chat lol. I had 2 cats with siamese in them. See if I can dig out some pics for my album. I was told they were half siamese but dunno about that. All i remember about them was how vocal they were lol




There ya go, not a great photo. Must dig out some more when i get a minute 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/squonk-albums-my-babies-rip-picture43807-misty-elvis.html

And a close up of elvis

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/squonk-albums-my-babies-rip-picture43801-elvis.html


----------



## freekygeeky

just found a tick on zinig, not happy...


----------



## feorag

Squonk said:


> I was told they were half siamese but dunno about that. All i remember about them was how vocal they were lol


They certainly look like they've got siamese/oriental in them too!


----------



## Shell195

Have you removed it Gina? If you cover it with vaseline it will die and drop of if you dont have a tick remover


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Have you removed it Gina? If you cover it with vaseline it will die and drop of if you dont have a tick remover


dont have a tick remover and havent removed it.
can zingi in a strop
we were goign to go tommorrow to geta tick remover. i did quickyl pray it with frontline though..

dont know why he has it though he is up to date with his stuff...


----------



## Shell195

They can still get them but they start to die once attached, horrible horrible things


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> They can still get them but they start to die once attached, horrible horrible things


i thought it was a scab to start with TINY 
but its not its attached and smoooth
hopefully itll be dead by tommorroe
if not me n dad will kill it!


----------



## feorag

I hate ticks! they give me the heebie jeebies! Especially when we get hedgehogs in with an overload!!! 

And on that happy note, I'm off to work for the day! Looking forward to seeing Little Miss Stoaty! :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oo give her a kiss for me Eileen!


----------



## Shell195

We need photos of Miss stoaty


----------



## freekygeeky

pics please elieen!




Simba just came back from the vets, he just his first vaccination and worming tablet..he now hates me.. lol
his flu is better
and me and dad fell inlove with two cats
the first one is HUGE, and was sucking on a teddy liek simba does!
http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/pages/rehoming_cats?details=48407&pane=1&claws=cat
and the next was brilliant white with blue eyes
http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/pages/rehoming_cats?details=49620&pane=1&claws=cat


----------



## Amalthea

OMG She's GORGEOUS!!! But I am hoping for a dog... After the break in, I'd really like to have a pooper pie in the house.

Ewww! Ticks. BLEGH! One of the most pointless creatures on this earth!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> OMG She's GORGEOUS!!! But I am hoping for a dog... After the break in, I'd really like to have a pooper pie in the house.
> 
> Ewww! Ticks. BLEGH! One of the most pointless creatures on this earth!



hehe, the so an so (the cat) has buggered off, so i dont know if he has it or not. teh vet said because of the frontline it should die anyway..


----------



## Esarosa

What breed of dog you looking to get Jen?


----------



## freekygeeky

:O just looking at wodgreen site, they have over 110 kittens, thats crazy...and people keep breeding ''moggies''


----------



## Amalthea

Katiexx said:


> What breed of dog you looking to get Jen?


 
I'm not sure, really... Been looking at different breeds trying to decide what would be best for us. I really like the LOOK of a blue merle collie, but they may be a bit much for us. I want something around that size, though.


----------



## freekygeeky

try aaaaa kelpie!!! Yummy 
or go to a shelter?


----------



## Amalthea

And no terriers!! *lol* So... A breed that tends to be eager to please, has a good bark, happy with 2-3 walks a day, erm... Yeah  I love golden retrievers, but they may be a bit big. My dream dog is WAY too big (dane).

It would have to be a puppy, though, cuz of the cats. They need time to get used to the dog before it grows up (and time to teach him/her who's boss).


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> And no terriers!! *lol* So... A breed that tends to be eager to please, has a good bark, happy with 2-3 walks a day, erm... Yeah  I love golden retrievers, but they may be a bit big. My dream dog is WAY too big (dane).
> 
> It would have to be a puppy, though, cuz of the cats. They need time to get used to the dog before it grows up (and time to teach him/her who's boss).



well..
my friend has a kelpie, she also has 3 cats... 
she doesnt use a lead she is fully trained sh eis also a guard dog on their land.. she again doesnt use a lead but just sits there on guard! hehe. She is a stunning dog, SO friendly. very enegertic, she is like a puppy, but 4 or so! lol they are also easy/good to train as they are a type of sheep dog.

Here she is just after her best friend (a collie) died, she put on quite a bit of weight, lol!


----------



## Amalthea

I LOVE the pic with the stick!!! *giggles* She's very cute... *goes to look at kelpies*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> I LOVE the pic with the stick!!! *giggles* She's very cute... *goes to look at kelpies*


hehe austrailan kelpie/sheepdog 

stunning really are.

you can get black, brown broan and tan black and tan


----------



## Amalthea

Only one litter for sale on epupz... Anybody know of any other good places to look for puppies?


----------



## freekygeeky

tick still there and bigger, sod.
frontline didnt work..
the forntline in his blod didnt work..
so ive just tried vasilne.


----------



## farmercoope

just letting you all know im uploading pictures onto my computer of Effy now


----------



## Shell195

Jen just put puppies for sale Manchester into your search engine and it will bring up loads of sites that has pups for sale
You could also try Manchester dogs home I believe they have loads of pups in


----------



## farmercoope

.....when i can find the cable. lol


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for that, Shell


----------



## farmercoope

Managed to put a couple up in the pic section


----------



## Amalthea

Already commented


----------



## Shell195

Me too:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Does anyone want a fledgling black bird its giving me a headache:lol2:
Ive had it 2 days now and its feeding really well from me hourly until midnight then we start all over again. I never realised how noisy they are. It constantly cheaps "FEED ME" all day long even though Im feeding it as much as it wants every hour which is quite a lot. `Tis very cute though:flrt: I may drop it off at the bird rescue over the weekend as its wearing me out:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

I used to love the whole needy baby bird thing when I was raising baby crows... Not had a fledgling in a LOOONG time, though *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Does anyone want a fledgling black bird its giving me a headache:lol2:
> Ive had it 2 days now and its feeding really well from me hourly until midnight then we start all over again. I never realised how noisy they are. It constantly cheaps "FEED ME" all day long even though Im feeding it as much as it wants every hour which is quite a lot. `Tis very cute though:flrt: I may drop it off at the bird rescue over the weekend as its wearing me out:blush:


And where is the photographic evidence??????


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: When I feed in a bit I will get pics.

EDIT Going to call the bird "Audrey" after the plant in Little shop of horrors


----------



## paynestaley

Squonk said:


> I see the resemblance with both of them  Samson is very loving and a bit mental, we always say he has a few screws lose... and he's very vocal, loves a chat lol. I had 2 cats with siamese in them. See if I can dig out some pics for my album. I was told they were half siamese but dunno about that. All i remember about them was how vocal they were lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go, not a great photo. Must dig out some more when i get a minute
> 
> Reptile Forums UK - Squonk's Album: My babies (RIP) - Picture
> 
> And a close up of elvis
> 
> Reptile Forums UK - Squonk's Album: My babies (RIP) - Picture


So sweet! I love Misty's intense stare and Elvis' expressions! Oh and that picture on your profile of the three cats cuddling in the basket is so cute. Butters doesn't shut up, and it's not even a proper meow it's like "rrah". Def must be some Oriental somewhere in him and yours then!


----------



## feorag

Photographs of baby bird would be great, please!

No photographs of Little Miss Stoaty, she's so bloody quick now and if I lift her out to take photographs she wriggles like mad, so I tend to just put my hand in her sleepy box and tickle her tum while she constantly somersaults and gets more and more excited - then the nibbling starts and as she gets more excited the biting gets stronger and then I have to give in cos she hurts!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Photographs of baby bird would be great, please!
> 
> No photographs of Little Miss Stoaty, she's so bloody quick now and if I lift her out to take photographs she wriggles like mad, so I tend to just put my hand in her sleepy box and tickle her tum while she constantly somersaults and gets more and more excited - then the nibbling starts and as she gets more excited the biting gets stronger and then I have to give in cos she hurts!! :lol2:


 
Ouch I bet she has quite a nip now.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Audrey! :lol2: great name!

Aw lil miss stoaty, sounds like she's so grown up bless her! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Jen _MAAAAAY_ be looking at some puppies tomorrow...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

do you know what to do for me Jen? :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Oooh what type of puppies:flrt:

Bottle some puppy breath for me pleeeeeeeeeease:mf_dribble:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

i asked first :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

ooooo what type!!


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*

Here they are:

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=237665

Gary doesn't even know what hit him yet... He thinks we're just going to Wales for the fun of it *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free
> 
> Gary doesn't even know what hit him yet... He thinks we're just going to Wales for the fun of it *lol*



lol!! the two at ther top, tri coloured ones.. MINE...lol pretty!


----------



## Amalthea

It's the blue merles I am interested in, really... I called 'em up and there are 2 boys and a girl left (I think I'd prefer a boy).


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> It's the blue merles I am interested in, really... I called 'em up and there are 2 boys and a girl left (I think I'd prefer a boy).


boy!!! and tri one!!
go go go PICTURES


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Poor Gary!! Now that I am earning, I don't think we'd have any trouble money wise with a puppy and I am home all day (I work in the evenings when Gary is home... and even then it's only some evenings... the great thing about being a Party Organiser), so really, it's the perfect time for a puppy for us, I think.


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Poor Gary!! Now that I am earning, I don't think we'd have any trouble money wise with a puppy and I am home all day (I work in the evenings when Gary is home... and even then it's only some evenings... the great thing about being a Party Organiser), so really, it's the perfect time for a puppy for us, I think.


whoop! im excited, and its not mee¬! lol


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## Shell195

Ooooh Jen get one with a whiskery face then it will have the Bearded collie coat:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

just foudn these pics on google, puppy ones!
OMG
i love blue eyes

http://www.southram.com/images/aussies/aussie7.jpg
http://www.k9breedlist.com/images/Jacqueline_A._Steinbicker_Australian_Shepherd.jpg

although this, what evere this is is scary! lol (looks evil to me..)
http://pics.hoobly.com/full/IXUMBDXWG5BSVBOSWU.jpg


----------



## Shell195

Meet Audrey:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Meet Audrey:flrt:


look at the gob on that! lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

So Jen, when are you going to tell Gary that you are going to see some puppies? When you are outside their house? :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> just foudn these pics on google, puppy ones!
> OMG
> i love blue eyes
> 
> http://www.southram.com/images/aussies/aussie7.jpg
> http://www.k9breedlist.com/images/Jacqueline_A._Steinbicker_Australian_Shepherd.jpg
> 
> although this, what evere this is is scary! lol (looks evil to me..)
> http://pics.hoobly.com/full/IXUMBDXWG5BSVBOSWU.jpg


that last one :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Meet Audrey:flrt:


:flrt: oh look at her!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

CUTE PUPPIES!!!!

BIG mouth!! *lol*

Gonna tell Gary when we end up at this farm where the puppies are *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

lol if i did that to graham he would kill me.


----------



## Squonk

My dog's a Border collie x Golden retriever. Big softie but her bark scares most people away. Love collies and huskys but don't have the energy for a huskie lol 

And I love that photo too of the 3 cats in the basket, they're always entwined when I go downstairs on a morning. I'm just glad they're still getting along with Kano, its seems kanos sister doesnt love him anymore since that op to remove his teeth. She always was picky in who I let join the family (animal wise) If Kit doesnt like them they cant stay lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Now that I am earning, .


Eh?? :crazy: What have I missed?? Last I knew you were looking for a job??? :crazy:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, they aren't ready for a home yet, but if I get one in his arms, it'll make the begging easier *lol* He already knows something's up, though... Me and my friend (who's going, too) keep giggling *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Eh?? :crazy: What have I missed?? Last I knew you were looking for a job??? :crazy:


I still am, officially, but I am an Ann Summers Party Organiser, so I am earning :whistling2: And doing quite well, I might add, for being brand new at it :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Oh, I see! I did see your post about an Ann Summers party, but thought maybe you'd always done that as a 'sideline'.

:shock: Shell!!!!! I somehow managed to miss that post with the photographs of Audrey - bless!!! :flrt: 

I did see a comment about Audrey and the name, but didn't pick up it was your baby bird!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I did see a comment about Audrey and the name, but didn't pick up it was your baby bird!


isnt audrey a brilliant name! lol makes me giggle¬


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... My first full month as a party organiser was June


----------



## feorag

That's excellent!! I'm glad it's going good for you!


----------



## paynestaley

Audrey is lovely!:flrt: How did you come to raise a baby bird?


----------



## Shell195

paynestaley said:


> Audrey is lovely!:flrt: How did you come to raise a baby bird?


 
The neighbours cat caught it and took it home. It has no injuries but as I dont know where the cat found it I cant take it back. The neighbour rescued it and asked me to take it off her and as I cant be bothered driving the 15 miles to our bird lady I thought that with her advice I would rear it myself


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> That's excellent!! I'm glad it's going good for you!


 
Thanx!  It's nice to feel like I am helping the household  And I enjoy it, so bonus :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx!  It's nice to feel like I am helping the household  And I enjoy it, so bonus :2thumb:


Thats excellent I bet you have great fun at the parties, I know the guests do:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it's a good giggle!  Got a party tonight and my first big pub party on Thursday!!


----------



## feorag

Sounds like you're up and running!!!

Well that's the family away home. The house looks bare now that they've packed up all their stuff and gone - I can even see the dining room carpet now!! :lol2: 

Barry and I will be rattling around like a couple of peas in an empty pod for a few days until we get used to it again.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just got back from dropping Audrey (baby bird) off at the Bird rescue ladies house. Shes put Audrey in with another similar sized blackbird so I have peace too.......................but I miss the funny little thing now:bash:

Its better for the baby though as they have an aviary in a bird friendly garden that they can do a soft release from once is can feed itself.


----------



## feorag

Aw bless her! You're right of course and good for her to have a birdie friend, so she knows she's a bird!

I presume you'll stay in touch until she's released so can update us on when she flies the nest??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw bless her! You're right of course and good for her to have a birdie friend, so she knows she's a bird!
> 
> I presume you'll stay in touch until she's released so can update us on when she flies the nest??


 

I know Gwen quite well so she will keep me updated on the babies progress. She had a beautiful adult Swift in that was very thin, she thinks the weather has made it hard for them to catch enough food. They are such beautiful birds:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just managed to find another ferplast indoor aviary for my 2 rats for the bargain price of £35. Going to pick it up tomorrow or Monday. Its even got wooden shelves in it already and a few toys etc

How easy is it to integrate rats? as I really want 2 Light powder blue boys and have my name on a waiting list.
Will it make it easier if I neuter the two I already have?
I know to do it on neutral territory but how easy is it?


----------



## feorag

I'm interested to read any replies you get. My boys are now 7 months and I'm wondering about whether I should introduce a new baby, so that I don't end up with a single old ratty chappy?

So any advice is welcome!


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ive just managed to find another ferplast indoor aviary for my 2 rats for the bargain price of £35. Going to pick it up tomorrow or Monday. Its even got wooden shelves in it already and a few toys etc
> 
> How easy is it to integrate rats? as I really want 2 Light powder blue boys and have my name on a waiting list.
> Will it make it easier if I neuter the two I already have?
> I know to do it on neutral territory but how easy is it?


 does that mean i dont have to swim to my shed shell:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> does that mean i dont have to swim to my shed shell:lol2:


 
You are safe for the minute:whistling2:
Eileen I never realised that ratties could be so adorable:flrto you think cat chat is the right place to ask this question:lol2:
Jen come and answer our questions ASAP, just thought she is having a party thing tonight so she will be busy demonstrating her toys:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Oooh, yes, so she'll be busy vibrating and stuff! :lol2:

I don't see why you can't ask that question here - I did when I got my rats and aren't they gorgeous little critters??

There is now a 'random rodent thread' on here, but to be honest the way I see it, we've got Jen and Katie on this thread, who won't think we're stupid for asking simple questions and who have the experience to offer us advice, so I'd rather stay here and ask it.

I've just bought myself a 'bonding pouch' on here cos my boys are soft as clarts and gorgeous, but still very jumpy, so now I can carry them about with me without worrying about them getting a fright and leaping off my shoulder or wherever they are.

Here's Mollie and Hamish modelling it on the thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/344333-animal-carrying-pouches.html


----------



## Shell195

Great photo and I love the pouch:2thumb:

I asked a similar type of thing on another thread and was made to feel stupid and I was dismissed which is why I have asked on here. I forgot about Katie maybe she at Jens party :lol2:


----------



## chellenjon

does anyone know the best place to advertise kittens? i want to avoid places such as ad-mag as i've heard rumours about people lookin very genuine even turnin up to view them with children, then they are using them for dog bait, i've put an ad in a couple of local vets but got no responses as yet.


----------



## Shell195

chellenjon said:


> does anyone know the best place to advertise kittens? i want to avoid places such as ad-mag as i've heard rumours about people lookin very genuine even turnin up to view them with children, then they are using them for dog bait, i've put an ad in a couple of local vets but got no responses as yet.


The problem is that at this time of year there are hundreds of kittens about. Maybe advertise them and say you will do a homevisit before they take the kitten. This will put off the nasty people and you have an address where the kitten will live.
Try here http://www.kittenlist.co.uk/
http://www.petforums.co.uk/
How old are they etc


----------



## Esarosa

Hello Shell.

Right, in regards to neutering bucks there seems to be two camps.

One camp believes that neutering any buck will make for soppier,lickier, friendlier rats, and why should you wait for hormonal aggression issues to arrise when you can nip it in the bud before it starts.

Camp two seem to think its inhumane to neuter unless there is a good reason for it, ie aggression problems.

Personally I think it's up to the owner myself, I know some have bucks together which are entire with no problems, think it depends on the rats personality as well as hormones. This is based off what reading i've done over on fancy-rats and ratville, i only keep females at the moment.

I have read that introducing youngsters to adults is better than adults to adults, I assume as they won't smell as strongly and won't be seen as much of a big threat? I'd always be a little nervy over the size difference like I was with Spirit & Keira. 

But I suppose the main thing would be to do short introduction periods on neutral ground where you can supervise them very closely. Bath tubs are good for that, as I don't have one I did my initial intros in the shower cubicle. With the two babies (keira & spirit) I just popped them all into a neutral cage...it worked but was nerve wracking so if I was to do it again i'd go with option one. I've also heard the straight to neutral cage option is good for girls but not so much for boys. Girls tend to scream like they've been mauled when it's nothing, wheras the boys are apparantly rougher, and if they're all together straight away it's that much harder to seperate.

Christine (who I got the two younger ones off) intro's her boys on neutral ground gradually for like ten minute sessions for a few days-weeks depending on how intros go, then puts them all into a clean cage. She's had a few problematic intros were some rats simply won't gel together at all, and so she's had to put them into alternative groups or neuter them and place with the females.

Kathy& Lisa would be good people to ask about this too, as would mistress sadoko (I think thats her alias on here, or similar to it...I think :?)


----------



## chellenjon

Shell195 said:


> The problem is that at this time of year there are hundreds of kittens about. Maybe advertise them and say you will do a homevisit before they take the kitten. This will put off the nasty people and you have an address where the kitten will live.
> Try here UK Free Cats And Kittens For Sale Website - Kittenlist
> Pet Forums Community - Pet Owners Social Community Forum for Dogs, Cats and other Pets
> How old are they etc


thanks i'll try those, 
they're just over 10 weeks, one of them was reserved ages ago and went to her new home a couple of days ago but we still have 2 left, we've even got neutering vouchers for each of them, here's a couple of piccies for the thread


----------



## Esarosa

Very cute kittys :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

EDIT Thanks for the reply Katie. I think I will neuter them first as it works with cats and dogs
I could have 2 cages up and running next to each other and let them mix on neutral territory and if it doesnt work it doesnt matter anyway


----------



## feorag

Gorgeous kittens! Hope you can find good homes for the other 2.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Shell -she's answered it - it's at the bottom of the previous page!

Katie, good to see you back - where've ya been???


----------



## chellenjon

feorag said:


> Gorgeous kittens! Hope you can find good homes for the other 2.


 
thank you!! i hope we do too i wouldn't mind keepin 1 but not 2 :2thumb:


----------



## Evie

chellenjon said:


> thanks i'll try those,
> they're just over 10 weeks, one of them was reserved ages ago and went to her new home a couple of days ago but we still have 2 left, we've even got neutering vouchers for each of them, here's a couple of piccies for the thread


Aww bless - 2 innocent kittens and one who looks like he's hoping to be adopted by Dr Evil; all gorgeous though!


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> EDIT Thanks for the reply Katie. I think I will neuter them first as it works with cats and dogs
> I could have 2 cages up and running next to each other and let them mix on neutral territory and if it doesnt work it doesnt matter anyway


Sounds ideal to be honest Shell. I know some people are a little funny with having to have multiple groups if things don't work out well.

Eileen I've been around just reading more so than posting, been spending a lot of spare time reading and writing. Just random little short stories, but hey it keeps me partially sane :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

LOL Eileen I went back and edited it


What pretty kittens they are make sure wherever you advertise you attach pics of them


----------



## Titch1980

Hello all im back, 
cant read all the way back to when i "left" because it must have only been about 200 pages long back then, lol
me and mine are great and hope you all are too. 
i am wanting to foster cats hopefully, but am worried we wont be allowed cos of the dogs and or the kids. 
i want to do this because i want to help and also because i am getting broody for pets, lol, but dont really want to add permanantly to our clan. 
soooo how is everyone and people who have had experience with fostering will we be ruled out due to dogs and kids?


----------



## Esarosa

No experience of fostering, but to me a home with dogs and kids would be ideal to socialise cats and get them used to the average home...or am I just crazy?


----------



## Shell195

The only thing that most rescues ask for is a room were you can isolate them from your own cats due to the risk of cross infection


----------



## Titch1980

ah well thats no problem


----------



## Amalthea

Ok girls...  I AM GETTING A PUPPY!!!

He's the runt... I always go for the pathetic ones. He's tiny compared to his siblings, but oh so cute! AND it looks like he's gonna be keeping his blue eyes! The other puppies have dark eyes and his are beautiful blue! 

Here he is!!!


----------



## feorag

Aw Jen, I'm so jealous!!! He looks absolutely delightful!

What are you gonna call him?


----------



## Amalthea

Dunno yet... Gary wants to name him Diesel


----------



## feorag

Not after Vin??


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... Cuz he's blue


----------



## feorag

That's OK then. I did wonder if it might be cos he was a blue!


----------



## Shell195

What a cutie:flrt: Sooooooooooo when did you eventually tell Gary about the puppies? We need more details as he looks very pleased with the new boy. Also when is the pup ready? Stop witholding information woman we need to know it all:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Gary figgered out when we pulled into the farm and we weren't at the beach *lol* Picking him up next week!  Going puppy stuff shopping this week!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Gary figgered out when we pulled into the farm and we weren't at the beach *lol* Picking him up next week!  Going puppy stuff shopping this week!!


I bet he has puppy breath:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

He does!!!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Jen he's beautiful!!!! Can't believe Gary caved so easily I'm impressed, though how you could resist that face I've no clue.


----------



## Amalthea

I was pretty easy, actually... When I was giving him reasons for the puppy he was like "Do I have a choice?" I told him of course he does. But I think it was all to look like he didn't cave as soon as the little guy was in his arms *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

YAY 
oh and he is so cute!
(i always go for the odd ones too! lol)


----------



## freekygeeky

were the tick was on zingi there seems to be quite a sore looking lump is this normal?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

jen:bash: i cant believe you is getting a blue merle collie pup:flrt::flrt:

they my favorite:flrt: and he is gorgeous he really needs to come live with us jen...............jen???? but jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ditta


----------



## Amalthea

He still has a brother and a sister blue merle that need homes  Plus a few black and white ones, too. His brother is HUGE compared to our little Diesel! *lol*

Not sure on the tick sore... Maybe give the vet a ring and just ask?


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> He still has a brother and a sister blue merle that need homes  Plus a few black and white ones, too. His brother is HUGE compared to our little Diesel! *lol*
> 
> Not sure on the tick sore... Maybe give the vet a ring and just ask?


yea i was going to ring up tommorrow (not open today) zingi really wants me to touch it though! lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Jen he's gorgeous!!!! and a puppy makes up for not having a poly kitten! 

Freebie is very snotty today and sneezing loads, do you think his flu is getting to the worst before it gets better?


----------



## Amalthea

A puppy surpasses the kitten, that's for sure!! I've been wanting a puppy for YEARS!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> A puppy surpasses the kitten, that's for sure!! I've been wanting a puppy for YEARS!!


 
Kittens dont protect your home from burgulars either:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... Pretty sure Louis welcomed them in with open arms! *lol*

Diesel is our new little home alarm system  His parents both barked when we pulled up to the farm letting Mr Farmer Man know somebody was there, but as soon as they saw that he was alright with us, tails were wagging and they wanted lovin's. Perfect!


----------



## feorag

Let's hope Diesel has inherited that trait then! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Amalthea

I am SOOOO not patient!!! Definitely not a virtue I posess...

puppy 
puppy 
puppy 
puppy 
puppy 
puppy 
puppy 
puppy 
puppy 
puppy 
puppy 
puppy 
puppy


----------



## feorag

:lol2: you sound like me - once you know you can have something you want, you want it yesterday! :lol2:


Edit: Yay~!~! Simon's got a new cat video out on You Tube - enjoy!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1qHVVbYG8Y


----------



## Amalthea

Yup!! I have been filling my time making lists (I am crazy...) for various things that need to be done/bought before Diesel comes home on Sunday. I am going to the pet supply wholesalers tonight (am borrowing my friend's account), so will be getting a few bits from there at wholesale prices *WOO* But if I get everything done in the first few days of the week, what's to tide me over near the end of the week?!?


----------



## farmercoope

Diesel is very very cute!


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx, Joe!!  I'm totally excited! Of course, I hide it well, you see


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> Fanx, Joe!!  I'm totally excited! Of course, I hide it well, you see


Ermm...definitly:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I thought so


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: I would never have guessed you were excited about the new boy..............................................................................

......................................Honest :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I know... I am very good at restraining myself *nods* 


*lol* I can't even _TYPE_ that with a straight face!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

YAY Simon's cat!!!! :2thumb:

Bean has chewed through one of the sky cables the little bugger, luckily I just figured it out before I called for a repair :bash: naughty puppy!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Aha! The perils of puppyhood - be warned Jen!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Still excited


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> Still excited


:lol2: hee hee hee i wonder how big his poo's are????


----------



## feorag

Hmmm................ :naughty:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen have you done anything exciting today?


----------



## Amalthea

Prolly pretty tiny at the moment *lol*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen have you done anything exciting today?


Nope, Shell!!

Today's the first day I've had to myself for over 2 weeks and so I've done very little. Someone's bought the gecko necklace that I got left with and so I made the thong, packaged it up, packaged up the stuff that Iain & Co. left and went to the post office and that's about the only constuctive thing I've done all day! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Nope, Shell!!
> 
> Today's the first day I've had to myself for over 2 weeks and so I've done very little. Someone's bought the gecko necklace that I got left with and so I made the thong, packaged it up, packaged up the stuff that Iain & Co. left and went to the post office and that's about the only constuctive thing I've done all day! :lol2:


Better than my day then, Sophie my 20 year old daughter has been diagnosed with Swine flu :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Not good...  It seems to be spreading pretty quickly now. The boy that works for Gary _may_ have it (his friend does and he's showing symptoms). It'd be bad if it got here, cuz I'm diabetic...


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, and guess what, Ladies.......




*FIVE DAYS!!!!*

*runs*

:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Better than my day then, Sophie my 20 year old daughter has been diagnosed with Swine flu :roll:


healing vibes to her hun, there's loads of it here but apparently it's better to get it now and get it over with before it mutates :gasp:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> Prolly pretty tiny at the moment *lol*



Seriously??????? have you seen them yet? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I wasn't paying much attention to his poos when I was there on Saturday


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2: my sis has got a dobie puppy and his poos are HUGE!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Oooh fun!


----------



## feorag

You haven't seen nothing until you've seen a Great Dane fed on a dried food diet! :lol2:

Shell, so sorry to hear about Sophie - I hope she's OK. There have been a few cases in Cramlington now and in other local areas, but people move around so much now compared to years ago that there's no way that they can really stop it spreading, is there?

Jen, if it got near you would you not qualify for the vaccination because of your diabetes??


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yes she should do! One of my neighbours had a suspected case of it and she was given tamiflu because of her diabtetes.


----------



## feorag

In that case, if I were you Jen, I'd go to the docs and ask for it!


----------



## Amalthea

Good plan!! Might need to get some antib's anyways, cuz Louis bit me yesterday and it's looking a bit yuck *lol* He just gets a bit over excited sometimes...


----------



## Esarosa

How did you get on at the doctors Jen? And...not many days till Diesel comes home now!!! I'm excited and he isn't even mine. Talk about living vicariously!

Oh I might be changing my forum username too so will update if i'm allowed and the change if/when it happens.

What has everyone been up to today?

[edit] blimey t-bo is superman!


----------



## ditta

Esarosa said:


> How did you get on at the doctors Jen? And...not many days till Diesel comes home now!!! I'm excited and he isn't even mine. Talk about living vicariously!
> 
> Oh I might be changing my forum username too so will update if i'm allowed and the change if/when it happens.
> 
> What has everyone been up to today?
> 
> [edit] blimey t-bo is superman!


 

katie is that you???????????


----------



## Esarosa

ditta said:


> katie is that you???????????


It is indeed. I'd just pmd teebs before posting. The mans quick! :razz:


----------



## feorag

I worked it out cos of the "north east" address - otherwise I'd have been wondering, although I saw you'd posted on other threads I'd looked at before this one and wondered how I'd never come across you before and yet you had so many posts! :lol2:

So now you have to tell us what is the significance of your new name?


----------



## Esarosa

Pmd you!


----------



## freekygeeky

im so confused cos you have changed your name!!!


----------



## Shell195

Spill the beans Katie:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

hmmmm well looking on google.. its come up with a certain subject...


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> hmmmm well looking on google.. its come up with a certain subject...


That sounds blooming scary! I just babynamed it :lol2: Should I be concerned now?


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> That sounds blooming scary! I just babynamed it :lol2: Should I be concerned now?


lmao!


----------



## Esarosa

This is gonna take some getting used to. Keep seeing my name as the last post on threads and automatically reading them thinking it's someone else who has posted :bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> This is gonna take some getting used to. Keep seeing my name as the last post on threads and automatically reading them thinking it's someone else who has posted :bash:


lmao!


----------



## Shell195

Swine flu is odd. You go on the web on the flu site and they diagnose u like that and give you a number to pick up Tamiflu or you ring the hotline and they tell you over the phone but the symptoms are so vague you could actually have anything tbh
They now dont swab so how can they be sure its that and not another virus or bug...............................Very odd

You cant go to the doctors etc if you think you may have it and when someone picks the Tamiflu tablets up for you from a designated area they are called Flu friends:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Swine flu is odd. You go on the web on the flu site and they diagnose u like that and give you a number to pick up Tamiflu or you ring the hotline and they tell you over the phone but the symptoms are so vague you could actually have anything tbh
> They now dont swab so how can they be sure its that and not another virus or bug...............................Very odd
> 
> You cant go to the doctors etc if you think you may have it and when someone picks the Tamiflu tablets up for you from a designated area they are called Flu friends:lol2:


Bizarre isn't it? Have you seen this Tamiflu 'sold at car boot fairs' | News They were bound to get people taking advantage considering the way it's all distributed :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I knew it was Katie!!! The avvie's the same  Why the change? 

I've not been to the dr's yet... Soooo busy (I know, terrible). But I have some errands to run on Friday and one of those is getting a repeat perscription for my insulin, so I'll ask then.

Four more sleeps til Diesel is home... *SQUEALS*

Didja see the update I gave ya on the little vermin in Diesel's thread, Katie?


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Bizarre isn't it? Have you seen this Tamiflu 'sold at car boot fairs' | News They were bound to get people taking advantage considering the way it's all distributed :bash:


Dimwits I dont know why they would want to take it as it makes you feel crap


----------



## Amalthea

I always hate getting my flu shot every year, cuz it really makes me ill!! A couple years ago, I had "flu" for three full days from the shot alone!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

morning all! Oo Katie thats going to take some getting used too :lol2:

The last 3 nights I have been up feeling sick and with really bad heartburn....i feel sick during the day too but it's not as bad, has anyone else had this? I'm not eating anything really spicy or different than normal.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dimwits I dont know why they would want to take it as it makes you feel crap


If they're hypochondriacs and have a cold they'll take it - especially if they can get it cheaper than a prescription charge.

Emma, I've had something similar. I was a terrible burper, constantly burping - used to get loads of grief from the girls at work when I worked at the solicitors. I had to be very careful about eating stuff like pastry cos that gave me terrible heartburn and on loads of occasions if I fell asleep on my right hand side I'd wake up through the night and be sick - never happened if I was on my left hand side. Then I started to have throat problems, catchy, tickly coughy throats that made me retch cos I couldn't stop. Went to the docs and she said it was a reflux problem and prescribed me Lansoprazole tablets. I take one a morning with a glass of water and all those problems stopped. The dose was reduced a year ago and the only time I burp now is when I'm on holiday and I eat a lot more rich, fatty stuff! I have a family history of ulcers, do you?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I don't know if anyone had ulcers hun as there's no-one to ask, do you think I should phone the nurse? I must admit it's gettin to me now. It wasn't even this bad when I was pregnant!!!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

I had hellish heartburn when I was pregnant and morning sickness morning, noon, night and through the night until I was 6 months with Iain, but didn't have the other problems I had a few years ago, so it might be worth mentioning to the docs.

Years ago there wasn't a treatment for ulcers (apart from surgery) and people like my dad lived on bi-carb soda and then indigestion stuff like Bisodol until his ulcer perforated and he nearly died (his father did from peritonitis after a perforated ulcer!) Nowadays it can be controlled by an acid inhibitor like Lansoprazole.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'll call them I think as I'm knackered from being up half the night.


----------



## feorag

He'll probably prescribe you an antacid first to see if that helps, but you should do something about it now before it gets any worse


----------



## Shell195

Mot ulcers are caused by Helibactor which can now be treated with a special antibiotic. They also reckon eating Manuka Honey daily kills them off too. Steve used to suffer terribly but after investigations etc hes now clear


----------



## feorag

It's amazing what developments medicine has made in respect of ulcers. Like I said my grandad died from a perforated ulcer. My dad nearly died from one and his brother lost half his stomach in operations for perforated ulcerts and in those days all they could take was bi-carb soda in water to neutralise the acid and then eventually antacids! My boss way back in the late 60s was never seen anywhere without a bottle of antacid! :lol2: It was the office joke that whenever he organised anything he would have to drink the bottle by the time he was finished!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I've got an appointment in half an hour as gaviscon which was great when i was pregnant isn't helping at all. thanks girls! will let you know what he says.


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck!!


----------



## feorag

Yes, good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Shell195

Fingers crossed they can sort it for you


----------



## Shell195

Last night we had a big thunderstorm that knocked the electric off for a few minutes then this morning at about 10 ish we had a huge flash of lightening and the biggest clap of thunder ever. Poor Bailey was just about to jump out of the open window and in his panic he crashed into the unopen part. He wasnt hurt but was very scared.


----------



## Amalthea

I kept getting woken up during the night with thunder, too. Nothing that dramatic, though. And all morning we've had thunder and lightening. Seems calm at the minute, though... We shall see!


----------



## feorag

Hmmm............. we've got a lovely sunny day today - I'm just about to take the children up to The Sanctuary for a couple of hours!


----------



## Amalthea

The sun has just made an appearance here, too!!! *shocked*


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I'll probably just get there and the weather will change and it'll rain - like it has done for the last few days. I was planning to go before lunch, but Daniel hasn't been too well and he fell asleep on the settee at 11:00 and I hadn't the heart to wake him up! Bless! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Bless him!! Hopefully the weather holds for you, Eileen *fingers crossed*


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Last night we had a big thunderstorm that knocked the electric off for a few minutes then this morning at about 10 ish we had a huge flash of lightening and the biggest clap of thunder ever. Poor Bailey was just about to jump out of the open window and in his panic he crashed into the unopen part. He wasnt hurt but was very scared.


Aw bless him. The last thunderstorm we had a couple of weeks ago scared me half to death, it was so loud, the dog was an absolute wreck, and Libby was for a few minutes, then she decided to be brave and sit on the windowsill watching the lightning....blooming bizarre cat, never seen anything like it. When it finished she just went and curled up on the bed :?

Hope the weather holds for you today Eileen


----------



## Shell195

The sun has just appeared here too. I know if I hang the washing out it will pour with rain again but if I dont it will stay sunny:whip:
Ive been busy cleaning this morning and Im just about to feed the dogs then its off to the shops for me.......................the excitement is just tooooo much:lol2:

Hope you have a nice time at the sanctuary:2thumb:

My friends GSD had 8 puppies in the early hours 2 girls and 6 boys(she may not have finished yet). I hate it when she has pups as I always get the urge to steal one. It will be worse this time though as the bitch is the sister of my beloved boy Mitch who died suddenly and its her first litter, I hope none look like my best boy or I will be heartbroken..........................................................................


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Shell... I bet that'll be hard... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> My friends GSD had 8 puppies in the early hours 2 girls and 6 boys(she may not have finished yet). I hate it when she has pups as I always get the urge to steal one. It will be worse this time though as the bitch is the sister of my beloved boy Mitch who died suddenly and its her first litter, I hope none look like my best boy or I will be heartbroken..........................................................................


:grouphug: 
I imagine that would be very hard.

I do love GSD puppies though they are the sweetest looking pups.

[edit] http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/349642-help.html < anybody any advice for this person? I don't like how everyone is assuming it's in a sorry state and needs putting out of it's misery.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

well the doc has given me "omeprazole" so am hoping that they do the trick, i have to take them for a month then if it comes back will have to do a poo sample......you can bet i'm hoping it doesn't come to that! :lol2:

katie i'll have a look!


----------



## Amalthea

That doesn't sound fun... Hopefully the meds will work!


----------



## Amalthea

I've replied to the thread, Katie...


----------



## catastrophyrat

I take Lansparazole daily now -suffered from acid reflux and heartburn for years after having gall stones and gall bladder removed when i was 21-erm long time ago -finally after taking all kinds of 'cures' told doc and these are really great !!


----------



## Esarosa

Thanks guys, just had Will's little brother and sister dropped off so been sorting them some lunch out. They were driving his mam mental whilst she was trying to pack for their holiday :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/349714-bracken-bramble.htmlhttp://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/349714-bracken-bramble-new-post.html


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> well the doc has given me "omeprazole" so am hoping that they do the trick, i have to take them for a month then if it comes back will have to do a poo sample......you can bet i'm hoping it doesn't come to that! :lol2:


That's what they gave me first and I was on it for a couple of years then they changed me onto Lanzoprazole cos it was too expensive!!! :roll:

Well in true lucky style I arrived at the Sanctuary and it started raining as soon as I got out of the car! Fortunately it was only a shower which passed over, followed by 2 or 3 more, but we just went inside until it faired up again and the kids had a great time.

Apart from spotting an escaped goat following someone into the wildlife hide and half dragging, half carrying it back to the field it was an enjoyable day!

Edit: sorry forgot to mention - Jen - just checked out your thread :2thumb:

:gasp: Shell - don't go :gasp: stay away :gasp: you'll be tempted - I know you will - I would!!!


----------



## Amalthea

The weather has actually gone nice here now! I am completely amazed! *lol* Am getting ready for my pub party tonight. Am excited, but kinda nervous, as well *lol* Should be ok


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's what they gave me first and I was on it for a couple of years then they changed me onto Lanzoprazole cos it was too expensive!!! :roll:
> 
> Well in true lucky style I arrived at the Sanctuary and it started raining as soon as I got out of the car! Fortunately it was only a shower which passed over, followed by 2 or 3 more, but we just went inside until it faired up again and the kids had a great time.
> 
> Apart from spotting an escaped goat following someone into the wildlife hide and half dragging, half carrying it back to the field it was an enjoyable day!
> 
> Edit: sorry forgot to mention - Jen - just checked out your thread :2thumb:
> 
> :gasp: Shell - don't go :gasp: stay away :gasp: you'll be tempted - I know you will - I would!!!


 
:lol2: I cant stay away as the sanctuary is in the grounds of her farm. There is one good thing though I dont have a spare £700 knocking round so that will stop me(and if I had a spare £700 I would be getting another naked kitty) I think 11 dogs is enough for anyone:whistling2:

Glad you had a good day


----------



## feorag

Only one thing spoiled it. It appears that on the 24th July someone stole our African Grey Parrot!!! B*stards!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Only one thing spoiled it. It appears that on the 24th July someone stole our African Grey Parrot!!! B*stards!!


 
:gasp: Oh no thats awful:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## freekygeeky

Not a cat but still 
Awful 
Rusty's Appeal


----------



## feorag

That is dreadful, Gina. I can't bear the thought of any animal being neglected to that extent - poor bloody dog!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

its awful isnt it


----------



## feorag

I shouldn't really, but threads like this really make me LOL!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/347348-lost-2-snakes-2-days.html

It took me ages to read the OP's post, but the responses had me PSML!!

We're a sarcastic lot sometimes! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I shouldn't really, but threads like this really make me LOL!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/347348-lost-2-snakes-2-days.html
> 
> It took me ages to read the OP's post, but the responses had me PSML!!
> 
> We're a sarcastic lot sometimes! :lol2:


 
Dat is so baaaaaaaaad bluv:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Gina that poor dog, I always wonder how the previous owners sleep at night. They must have a heart of stone :devil::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## freekygeeky

its crazy really is.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just bought this cage(steve bought it for me) for my rats to go in as Im getting 2 more babies. I wont put any in it until the babies are big enough to cope with the height but will get them used to each other slowly until that time. We will kit it out with shelves, hammocks, tubes, ropes etc etc. I already have one like this for the chins and a similar one thats a bit smaller for my 2 original rats.Hmm I may even connect this one to the the original cage with tubing LOl The spare room is spare no longer :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Super high rise apartment!!!

Barry brought me a net home from work that Peugeot make. He says it's a "luggage compartment net" which is a stretchy net to stop stuff sliding around in the boot of Peugeots. As it has clips on each corner it was great for stringing across the middle of my cage when Angus and Hamish were smaller so that if they fell they fell into the net. Now I've just got it clipped on 3 sides and one corner hanging down so they can climb up it.

Maybe I should look and see if I can make some hammocks. I need more myself. I bought 2 hammocks, one cube and one tube before I collected the boys and Toyah gave me a great tube that has a hole in the centre so they can stick their heads out of the top.

When I brought them home Toyah told me not to give them things to hide in so I only gave them the hammocks at first. What I find now though is that when they have the hammocks they use their litter tray more, but when they have the tubes and boxes they pee for England in them!! So I prefer using the hammocks.

So I really need to start looking into making some more for me and then maybe I can sell some on here???


----------



## Amalthea

*snort* I can't deal with people that write like that!!

Poor puppy dog... 

Brilliant cage, Shell!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh! Super high rise apartment!!!
> 
> Barry brought me a net home from work that Peugeot make. He says it's a "luggage compartment net" which is a stretchy net to stop stuff sliding around in the boot of Peugeots. As it has clips on each corner it was great for stringing across the middle of my cage when Angus and Hamish were smaller so that if they fell they fell into the net. Now I've just got it clipped on 3 sides and one corner hanging down so they can climb up it.
> 
> Maybe I should look and see if I can make some hammocks. I need more myself. I bought 2 hammocks, one cube and one tube before I collected the boys and Toyah gave me a great tube that has a hole in the centre so they can stick their heads out of the top.
> 
> When I brought them home Toyah told me not to give them things to hide in so I only gave them the hammocks at first. What I find now though is that when they have the hammocks they use their litter tray more, but when they have the tubes and boxes they pee for England in them!! So I prefer using the hammocks.
> 
> So I really need to start looking into making some more for me and then maybe I can sell some on here???


 
Oooh you need to make some Eileen I for one will buy some off you. Ive got a net thing that I got from pets at home but that cargo one sounds a good idea. I wouldnt dare put the babies in there yet as its far too high. My 2 boys come out the minute anyone goes in the room so Im not bothered about them hiding but wouldnt want the babies hiding away. I need to get a corner litter tray as they use one corner of their cage. What do you use in their litter tray?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Oooh you need to make some Eileen I for one will buy some off you. Ive got a net thing that I got from pets at home but that cargo one sounds a good idea. I wouldnt dare put the babies in there yet as its far too high. My 2 boys come out the minute anyone goes in the room so Im not bothered about them hiding but wouldnt want the babies hiding away. I need to get a corner litter tray as they use one corner of their cage. What do you use in their litter tray?


Well originally I bought some newspaper cat litter from Asda, but to be honest it stinks worse than they do! I hate the smell of it, so I've thrown it out and now I'm using Aubiose that I have for the snakes. I wasn't sure about the cat litter I use for the cats, which is woodbased Oko Plus. I need to ask a ratty person if it's safe, as I'd rather use that than the Aubiose. Maybe Jen can tell me?

On the floor I use the cardboard pieces - I buy a big bale of it at a time and Barry puts it in the loft, filling a smaller cardboard box that I keep handy for when I change them. I do find though that with the litter trays when I clean out the cage I never find even a single poo in the cardboard, so it does 2 weeks and then I throw it out and put new in.

I love the net. They've chewed 2 strings of it and made a hole that they can climb through if they're half way up, but other than that they haven't chewed it at all!

I'll have to get my material stash out and see what I've got for making hammocks. I know I've got loads of fleece for lining, but not sure whether I've any thicker cotton cos most of my sewing has been fine cotton for quilting, which I think will be too thin. I'll have a look though.

Was also thinking tonight that I needed to get a start on Dennis's Dennis jumper! :lol2: Just starting to get back into my normal routine after all these holidays :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Was also thinking tonight that I needed to get a start on Dennis's Dennis jumper! :lol2: Just starting to get back into my normal routine after all these holidays :whistling2:[/QUOTE]



Oooh yes you do but it needs to be a bit bigger than his last one as hes ermmmmm filled out a bit now and is getting big. A tiny bit bigger round the middle and a few inches longer. I need to measure him again I suppose

And listen woman pm me how much I owe you for his cable one . I do keep asking but you never reply:whip:


Where do you get the cardboard bedding from Ive looked online but I am having trouble finding any


----------



## Amalthea

No, the wood cat litter isn't safe for ratties  Not only does it break down into dust, releasing more phenols than shavings, but the glue they use to bind it isn't safe for nibbly critters.

I use various paper based litters for my ratties. Just depends on what I can get at the time. The one at asda is crap, though! It used to be good, but then it changed. Yesterday's News, Biocatalet, Back-2-Nature, Carefresh, etc etc etc


----------



## freekygeeky

woudl shredded paper be ok?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... My hubby used to be able to get sacks of cross shredded (smaller pieces) paper from work and I used that. He can't get them anymore, which sucks, cuz it was free!


----------



## feorag

I figured Dennis would have grown a bit Shell and so was going to ask you that before I started.

The cardboard bedding I buy from Alison the secretary of NERC and author of "The Scuttling Gourmet". She lives not far from me so I buy my bale of cardboard bedding, bag of insectivorous bird food (which I mix half-in-half with couscous and which they love) and a big bag of straights from her. Saves me loads of time and thinking! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> No, the wood cat litter isn't safe for ratties  Not only does it break down into dust, releasing more phenols than shavings, but the glue they use to bind it isn't safe for nibbly critters.


Yes, the Asda stuff is horrible stuff all right!

Oko Plus isn't like the sawdust pellets that do break down into normal sawdust. It's a very lightweight 'clumping' litter that doesn't break down. That's why I was wondering if it would be safe.


----------



## Amalthea

Hmm... I'm not sure, then. Helpful, aren't I


----------



## feorag

Yes!! :lol2:

I'm just not sure about it. It's absolutely excellent cat litter - lasts for yonks - I buy about 3-4 bags a year!!! So although it's more expensive it works out loads cheaper than any other cat litter I've ever tried (and believe me over 20+ years I've tried them all!) 

Because it clumps and it's 100% organic fibre it never seems to smell when the cats pee in it, it just clumps the pee so that you can lift it out - that's why I wondered if it would be safe for the rats, but I need to know what kind of wood it is I guess and the bag is up in the loft because Barry decants it into a tub in the utility room.


----------



## Amalthea

I'd also look into what glues bind it together


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> Not a cat but still
> Awful
> Rusty's Appeal


Awww poor lad, how could anyone let him get in that state? :censor:



feorag said:


> I shouldn't really, but threads like this really make me LOL!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/347348-lost-2-snakes-2-days.html
> 
> It took me ages to read the OP's post, but the responses had me PSML!!
> 
> We're a sarcastic lot sometimes! :lol2:


:lol2: bloody hell.....


----------



## fenwoman

OMG!!! I am a terrible kitten keeper:bash:

I wormed and deflead Tigra, Delphi,Moony and Guinness yesterday. Now they aren't talking to me. I've had to try to apologise by grovelling at their paws, doing chinny rubs, tickling little bell-bells (bellys) and giving them roast pork. I think Guinness is weakening though cos he came running when I called him and purred like a harley davidson.
I wonder how long I will be in disgrace for?:hmm:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> OMG!!! I am a terrible kitten keeper:bash:
> 
> I wormed and deflead Tigra, Delphi,Moony and Guinness yesterday. Now they aren't talking to me. I've had to try to apologise by grovelling at their paws, doing chinny rubs, tickling little bell-bells (bellys) and giving them roast pork. I think Guinness is weakening though cos he came running when I called him and purred like a harley davidson.
> I wonder how long I will be in disgrace for?:hmm:


I wormed Dennis and my kitten this morning, they had forgiven me 10 minutes later :whistling2: I did give them both Drontal tablets though (a 1/4 for the baby and 3/4 for Dennis) I think if I had used Panacur it would have been next week before they had forgiven me:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Originally I always used Drontal and all mine used to just eat theirs.

Panacur on the other hand tastes foul!!


----------



## Shell195

Went and picked the cage up and the lady only happened to be a chipmunk breeder:whistling2: She had a litter she had handreared,all sold I might add, that we got to cuddle:flrt: I never realised how tame they can be even her adults didnt bite. Steve was mesmerized by them, he wants me to buy him 2 males for his birthday instead of a tattoo.
Hes only gone and reserved 2 white babies ready at the end of August :roll:
He was like a big kid and I had to drag him away with him making mad ramblings about cage furniture and names:lol2: I thought I was bad:gasp:


----------



## feorag

You know Shell, if you bear in mind that my red squirrels were wild bred, but handreared, they were actually tamer than my pet rats! I think it's just intensive handling from being tiny babies that does it.

By the way, now that you're a 'ratty person' do you want a copy of "The Scuttling Gourmet"???


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> No, the wood cat litter isn't safe for ratties  Not only does it break down into dust, releasing more phenols than shavings, but the glue they use to bind it isn't safe for nibbly critters.


You do know that "Little Miss Know-it-all" has just advised someone to use wood pellets as a substrate for their rats??? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/350547-shampoo-ratties.html

Shell, also forgot to ask how much bigger is Dennis. The length I had for him was 10" from shoulder to loins, 3" between legs, 14" chest and 15" belly. What would you say now, bearing in mind different wools knit up to different tensions so I cannot absolutely guarantee the measurements will be perfect, but as near as I can get them what would you want now???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You do know that "Little Miss Know-it-all" has just advised someone to use wood pellets as a substrate for their rats??? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/350547-shampoo-ratties.html
> 
> Shell, also forgot to ask how much bigger is Dennis. The length I had for him was 10" from shoulder to loins, 3" between legs, 14" chest and 15" belly. What would you say now, bearing in mind different wools knit up to different tensions so I cannot absolutely guarantee the measurements will be perfect, but as near as I can get them what would you want now???


 
I cant find the tape measure at the minute so is tomorrow evening ok as Im at the sanctuary during the day?

I saw that about the woodlitter and thought the same as you:lol2:

Yes please Eileen it will be an interesting read:no1:


----------



## feorag

Yes, tomorrow is fine - I'm trying to get back into the sit down on the settee and relax in front of the telly mindset - not succeeding so far - tend to end up with the laptop on my knee and not able to follow the telly! :lol2: 

BTW you have pm!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, tomorrow is fine - I'm trying to get back into the sit down on the settee and relax in front of the telly mindset - not succeeding so far - tend to end up with the laptop on my knee and not able to follow the telly! :lol2:
> 
> BTW you have pm!


 
:lol2: I do that too
I have answered your pm:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> *You do know that "Little Miss Know-it-all" has just advised someone to use wood pellets as a substrate for their rats???* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/350547-shampoo-ratties.html
> 
> Shell, also forgot to ask how much bigger is Dennis. The length I had for him was 10" from shoulder to loins, 3" between legs, 14" chest and 15" belly. What would you say now, bearing in mind different wools knit up to different tensions so I cannot absolutely guarantee the measurements will be perfect, but as near as I can get them what would you want now???


oh dear! even i know you can't and i don't keep rats! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Going to visit with some crittery friends of mine today  I made a peanut butter cookie cake (from scratch) yesterday 

One more day!!!


----------



## Titch1980

a little news i want to share with you all,
my sister has gone to hospital having contactions 5 mns apart,
my new nephew Elliot Lucas should be with us before today is out, YEAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Titch1980 said:


> a little news i want to share with you all,
> my sister has gone to hospital having contactions 5 mns apart,
> my new nephew Elliot Lucas should be with us before today is out, YEAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ooo congratulations and best of luck to your sister for as easy a delivery as is possible.


----------



## feorag

Hope everything goes OK for your sister Rach! By the way I didnt' get out of work until nearly 6:00 last night - boss wanted to chat about the 2 new girls working in the tearoom and the fact that they aren't doing the work!!! Last night I was knackered and stayed up too late and consequently slept in this morning until after 11:00 :gasp:

I'll get your book posted off to you on Monday - will that be OK???

Ooh, Jen - one more sleep!!! Even I'm getting excited!! How did your two parties go? I hope you sold loads of naughty things and made loads of commission!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

OO good luck for the birth!!! So glad it's not me! :lol2: make sure you put a pic up Rach!


----------



## Titch1980

Eileen thats fine 
Katie, Eileen and Emma thank you x
they sent her home as its only early :s 
so she has lots of walking about to do me thinks, lol


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - that must be a bit of an anti-climax! :sad:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh gutter, I bet she was all psyched up for it. Tell her pineapple, hot curry and a good seeing to might help!


----------



## Titch1980

lol Emma, i think she's tried all the above,............................well im not too sure on the last one i dont wanna know, lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2: there's no secrets between me and my sis!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Both parties were crap *sigh* The pub party was diabolical!!

But one more sleep!!


----------



## feorag

Aw, sorry to hear that. I thought if you had a pubful of women you'd sell loads of naughty stuff!


----------



## Shell195

I thought the pub parties would be great as there is nothing as naughty as a bunch of women:whistling2: (or maybe thats only when Im there:blush


Not a very long sleep either. Dont forget to take deep breaths of his puppyness:mf_dribble: 

Bet you dont sleep tonight:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I bet you're right, Shell *lol*

Nobody turned up to the pub party. There was like four people there. Pitiful! I expected it to be a MUCH bigger thing!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh no Jen, what a shame, I hope your next one is much more successful! I bet you're too excited to come on here this morning! :lol2:

Well Freebie is very snotty and sneezy and one of his eyes is a bit runny and sore so he's off to the vet tomo, plus I will get his pills for stress because his hair is still thin. Is there anything I can bathe his eye with?

Bean is a full on tart at the moment, and is showing her minnie to anyone who cares to check it out, poor Fidget is bearing the brunt of it as I think Bean thinks he's her boyfriend :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Poor puss. Brew a cup of strong tea(no milk or sugar) leave it to cool then bathe his eye in the cold tea. The tannin soothes the inflammation

:lol2: at bean, entertains the visitors though:whistling2:

Jen *WAKEY, WAKEY ! * its nearly time to go get Diesel:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope, I didn't sleep worth crap last night *lol* And was awake as soon as the alarm started going off (I am a snooze button person). We are gonna do a bit of tidying up and then leave to get the little man in about 2 hours


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> Nope, I didn't sleep worth crap last night *lol* And was awake as soon as the alarm started going off (I am a snooze button person). We are gonna do a bit of tidying up and then leave to get the little man in about 2 hours


very exciting!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Thanks Shell I'll try that!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Nope, I didn't sleep worth crap last night *lol* And was awake as soon as the alarm started going off (I am a snooze button person). We are gonna do a bit of tidying up and then leave to get the little man in about 2 hours


Wooo it's almost time!!!!! :jump::jump::jump: Gosh I bet your bouncing off the walls. Jen not to be a pest but is there any chance of getting a piccy of mum? I'd love to see what she looks like as the litters so prettyful.


----------



## Amalthea

I will try to get pics of both parents (and Diesel's older sister) while I'm there  I meant to do it last week, but I forgot *oops*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I will try to get pics of both parents (and Diesel's older sister) while I'm there  I meant to do it last week, but I forgot *oops*


Hehe not surprised with all those gorgeous puppies, I wouldn't have known which way to turn.


----------



## Amalthea

That is exactly what happened! *lol* Gary was quite smitten with Diesel's Mom, though  Just waiting for Gary to get ready and we're off


----------



## feorag

Me had another late night last night and another late morning this morning - mustn't make a habit of it though, cos I'm totally cream crackered this morning!

Jen, I knew you wouldn't sleep much last night cos you'd be too excited. God knows I'm excited and I'm not even getting him!! :lol2:

Will be watching for the photos once you get back home! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Am knackered, too... It'll catch up with me tonight, I think *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Am knackered, too... It'll catch up with me tonight, I think *lol*


I doubt it very much....................as you will have a new puppy to keep you awake :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

Elliot still isnt with us, contactions stopped  she is a the pub at the minute having a sunday dinner, lucky for some, lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Me had another late night last night and another late morning this morning - mustn't make a habit of it though, cos I'm totally cream crackered this morning


 
It must be the weather as my bedtime seems to be getting later aand later too:whistling2: The problem is though when Steves on niight he gets in at 6.15 am and I wake up then fall back asleep and wake up late.:blush:
Ive never been a late riser ever...............maybe its my age:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've always been a night person, come wide awake about 10:00-ish and then cream crackered the next morning! :lol2:

Rach, I presume your cousin's waters didn't break? My best friend's (Wednesday Anne - cos we meet up every Wednesday :lol son's girlfriend's waters broke on the Thursday and she went into hospital, but she was a month early and her contractions weren't regular and they were getting married a week on the Friday, so the hospital let her go home on the Tuesday and told her she could get married and then she had to go straight into hospital to be induced. They got married and she went straight into the hospital afterwards and baby Josh was born on the Saturday. They got £4,000 from Take a Break for their story!! :gasp: - Bride in labour as she says "I do"!! Erm............. not quite!!! 

We all were POSL because it was in the local paper and Sky picked up on it and put it on their website - only they used a black vicar and a black couple to illustrate the piece! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

right folks, we have a dilemma.............shell is coming over next week and with her being close to a swine flu sufferer, do we.....
1. let her speak through letterbox

2. make her n ste wear masks and we will wear full protective suits

3. invite her in and suffer the consequences

4. spray her with disinfectant before she enters

5. go out before she arrives





what would you do?///////////


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> right folks, we have a dilemma.............shell is coming over next week and with her being close to a swine flu sufferer, do we.....
> 1. let her speak through letterbox
> 
> 2. make her n ste wear masks and we will wear full protective suits
> 
> 3. invite her in and suffer the consequences
> 
> 4. spray her with disinfectant before she enters
> 
> 5. go out before she arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what would you do?///////////


Id give you a slapped ar*e but you would only enjoy it :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

ditta said:


> right folks, we have a dilemma.............shell is coming over next week and with her being close to a swine flu sufferer, do we.....
> 1. let her speak through letterbox
> 
> 2. make her n ste wear masks and we will wear full protective suits
> 
> 3. invite her in and suffer the consequences
> 
> 4. spray her with disinfectant before she enters
> 
> 5. go out before she arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what would you do?///////////


 have a wetsuit and snorkel party.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> have a wetsuit and snorkel party.


 
dont encourage her :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Spray her! Saturate her in disinfectant! Should be good fun!! :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope

have a fancy dress space suit party!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

tell her you suddenly moved house!


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!

We are such a kind, caring, considerate lot on here aren't we?? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

yes you are......................................................NOT:bash::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

You are welcome here, Shell


----------



## feorag

And here......................as long as you wear a face mask and I can spray you with disinfectant and wear a boiler suit and oxygen mask helmet! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

hey im not kiddin.....im bringin me mask home from work and im gunna steal one for ditta!!! im also gunna root out the bee hats from the shed, they must be of some use!!!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hey im not kiddin.....im bringin me mask home from work and im gunna steal one for ditta!!! im also gunna root out the bee hats from the shed, they must be of some use!!!


 
In that case I wont come:gasp:






















Goes off to sulk:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> In that case I wont come:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes off to sulk:lol2:


no you have to! cos i need to see if these masks really work! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no you have to! cos i need to see if these masks really work! :lol2:


 
Sophs well over swine flu now and she had a course of Tamiflu which finished on friday so the only thing wearing a mask will do is make you look silly:whistling2:
You could always hunt ya gimp mask out if you want to look really silly
:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Sophs well over swine flu now and she had a course of Tamiflu which finished on friday so the only thing wearing a mask will do is make you look silly:whistling2:
> You could always hunt ya gimp mask out if you want to look really silly
> :lol2:


youre a fine one to talk about fetish gear...... shaggin in a freezer, i tell ya! <<shudders>>


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> youre a fine one to talk about fetish gear...... shaggin in a freezer, i tell ya! <<shudders>>


 

But I never have :gasp: thats the difference :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Has anyone seen the advert on classifieds for the poor Sphynx. Ive just found this advert for her kittens. Why would anyone cross a sphynx even if she does have fur to a persian
Preloved | half persion kittens - adorable !!! for sale in Trafford, Greater Manchester, UK


----------



## Amalthea

Cuz they are idiotic!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ffs there are so many aresholes out there :bash:


----------



## feorag

Have to agree - people are idiots. Whether it was deliberate or accidental, there's no excuse!


----------



## Titch1980

my sister eileen,lol
she had trickling so they think it was her back waters
however i have just had a phone call from my mum and my cousins wife went into labour friday night and they left her all weekend and gave her a c-section this morning at 5.30 they now have a (not so) little man Alfie Jack weighing 9lb 15 oz(no wonder she needed a c section, lol)
my sister however is still hanging on :whistling2:


feorag said:


> I've always been a night person, come wide awake about 10:00-ish and then cream crackered the next morning! :lol2:
> 
> Rach, I presume your cousin's waters didn't break? My best friend's (Wednesday Anne - cos we meet up every Wednesday :lol son's girlfriend's waters broke on the Thursday and she went into hospital, but she was a month early and her contractions weren't regular and they were getting married a week on the Friday, so the hospital let her go home on the Tuesday and told her she could get married and then she had to go straight into hospital to be induced. They got married and she went straight into the hospital afterwards and baby Josh was born on the Saturday. They got £4,000 from Take a Break for their story!! :gasp: - Bride in labour as she says "I do"!! Erm............. not quite!!!
> 
> We all were POSL because it was in the local paper and Sky picked up on it and put it on their website - only they used a black vicar and a black couple to illustrate the piece! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well I'm a big lass with big feet and I wouldn't have wanted to pass a 9lb 15oz baby - that's for sure! :lol2:

Rach, the book went off to you this morning so hopefully you'll have it in a couple of days!


----------



## fenwoman

My cat Peggy. Never had kittens. Been spayed since she was about 6 months old,(she's about 10 years old now) but the instincts are there. She is my best hunter.
Now I have kittens in the house, she is working overtime hunting in the field and bringing in dead mice and voles and dropping them down in front of the kittens and then retreats to watch them play and eat. She never attempts to eat them herself and is bringing in 2 or 3 a day now. Whenever she catches something she makes a particular miouw which I call the 'mousie song'. Then she jumps in through the front window with the mouse and the kittens all come running when they hear her to see what she's brought them. Isn't she good?


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> My cat Peggy. Never had kittens. Been spayed since she was about 6 months old,(she's about 10 years old now) but the instincts are there. She is my best hunter.
> Now I have kittens in the house, she is working overtime hunting in the field and bringing in dead mice and voles and dropping them down in front of the kittens and then retreats to watch them play and eat. She never attempts to eat them herself and is bringing in 2 or 3 a day now. Whenever she catches something she makes a particular miouw which I call the 'mousie song'. Then she jumps in through the front window with the mouse and the kittens all come running when they hear her to see what she's brought them. Isn't she good?


Talking about the mousie song my 13 year old cat Oscar was singing that song last night and when I went to see what he had it was a small twig, bless him:flrt: Just as well he wasnt providing food for kittens or they would starve


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Talking about the mousie song my 13 year old cat Oscar was singing that song last night and when I went to see what he had it was a small twig, bless him:flrt: Just as well he wasnt providing food for kittens or they would starve



Oh Shell :lol2::lol2:
Bless him. He is obviously easily confused hahaha


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> Well I'm a big lass with big feet and I wouldn't have wanted to pass a 9lb 15oz baby - that's for sure! :lol2:
> 
> Rach, the book went off to you this morning so hopefully you'll have it in a couple of days!


 thank you  

and Fenny your peggy sounds like a great "auntie" cat


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Talking about the mousie song my 13 year old cat Oscar was singing that song last night and when I went to see what he had it was a small twig, bless him:flrt: Just as well he wasnt providing food for kittens or they would starve


Aw, I wish Fidget would bring me twigs instead of dead things :flrt:


----------



## feorag

My cats don't hunt or kill, but they do bring in 'prizes' - Harry in particular, but he doesn't sing the mousey song - he just wails until someone goes to see what he has got! :lol2:

This thread is doing my head in now http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...uestion-please-my-lovelies-2.html#post4437493 

Why do people ask for advice and then bitch on when they get it and thenignore it???


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> My cats don't hunt or kill, but they do bring in 'prizes' - Harry in particular, but he doesn't sing the mousey song - he just wails until someone goes to see what he has got! :lol2:
> 
> This thread is doing my head in now http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...uestion-please-my-lovelies-2.html#post4437493
> 
> Why do people ask for advice and then bitch on when they get it and thenignore it???


ooo i will have to have a look now hun!


----------



## Shell195

Im off to look to:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh FFS! where do the people come from???? is there a special place where the foetus's gestate???? :gasp:


----------



## KateTracz

butterfingersbimbo said:


> oh FFS! where do the people come from???? is there a special place where the foetus's gestate???? :gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## KateTracz

Damn its all gone quiet now


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

KateTracz said:


> Damn its all gone quiet now


 
No it hasnt Ive just replied:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

And I've just got here cos I've been making a cup of tea? :lol2:

Shell, Jasper's eye look terrible on that photograph - poor lad!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And I've just got here cos I've been making a cup of tea? :lol2:
> 
> Shell, Jasper's eye look terrible on that photograph - poor lad!


 
Youve seen them before. Its when he was really suffering and had to have operations on it. Cant remember the name but its a thing that only dogs usually get. Touch wood hes perfect now


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

and I was one the phone to a real life person :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Aw, I wish Fidget would bring me twigs instead of dead things :flrt:


oh yes, me too. At least when I get out of bed in the dark in the middle of the night to go downstairs for a widdle, a twig wouldn't squelch up nasty gooey mousie guts between my toes so I have to wash my feet before going back to bed


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> its a thing that only dogs usually get.


 The postman???


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Youve seen them before. Its when he was really suffering and had to have operations on it. Cant remember the name but its a thing that only dogs usually get. Touch wood hes perfect now


Awwww so beautiful! :flrt: actually a woman i know has got a siamese and is thinking of getting another so he has someone to play with, she was wondering what breed would go well with him as another indoor kitty.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

fenwoman said:


> oh yes, me too. At least when I get out of bed in the dark in the middle of the night to go downstairs for a widdle, a twig wouldn't squelch up nasty gooey mousie guts between my toes so I have to wash my feet before going back to bed


if i leave the living room door open it's bean who is likely to leave me a squelching suprise in the night :lol2: bless her. All tittie kitties are locked in at bed time so no pressies off them to wake up too!


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> My cats don't hunt or kill, but they do bring in 'prizes' - Harry in particular, but he doesn't sing the mousey song - he just wails until someone goes to see what he has got! :lol2:
> 
> This thread is doing my head in now http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...uestion-please-my-lovelies-2.html#post4437493
> 
> Why do people ask for advice and then bitch on when they get it and thenignore it???


 The mousie song goes <low key with mouth full>
myow....prrrow....bryowww.................................ow.....mrowwwww.....bryowwww

Translated it means: "come and see, come and see, tasty fresh mousie for your tea, Soft and squishy on your tongue, you can only have it if you're young."


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Awwww so beautiful! :flrt: actually a woman i know has got a siamese and is thinking of getting another so he has someone to play with, she was wondering what breed would go well with him as another indoor kitty.


 
Hes not a Siamese he was from an extremely feral Black mother and had a black/white brother. I kept Jasper as when the dogwarden trapped his mum she used the 2 newborn kittens as bait and in her panic she managed to sink a claw into his skull which made him a bit special:devil:

As a perfect house cat I would advise a Sphynx:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

fenwoman said:


> The mousie song goes <low key with mouth full>
> myow....prrrow....bryowww.................................ow.....mrowwwww.....bryowwww
> 
> Translated it means: "come and see, come and see, tasty fresh mousie for your tea, Soft and squishy on your tongue, you can only have it if you're young."


ha ha ha ha ha :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Hes not a Siamese he was from an extremely feral Black mother and had a black/white brother. I kept Jasper as when the dogwarden trapped his mum she used the 2 newborn kittens as bait and in her panic she managed to sink a claw into his skull which made him a bit special:devil:
> 
> As a perfect house cat I would advise a Sphynx:flrt::flrt::flrt:


i shall suggest one to her!


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> The mousie song goes <low key with mouth full>
> myow....prrrow....bryowww.................................ow.....mrowwwww.....bryowwww
> 
> Translated it means: "come and see, come and see, tasty fresh mousie for your tea, Soft and squishy on your tongue, you can only have it if you're young."


 
Unless its a twig:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I have Dennis down my top sucking my neck:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Unless its a twig:whistling2:


 perhaps he doesn't know it's a twig?
Or he could be singing:"come and see, come and see, it's not a mousie but a bit of tree, It's not warm and tasty, it's long and rough, but I can't find a mousie so this is good enough"


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> perhaps he doesn't know it's a twig?
> Or he could be singing:"come and see, come and see, it's not a mousie but a bit of tree, It's not warm and tasty, it's long and rough, but I can't find a mousie so this is good enough"


 

:lol2: Excellent


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

fenwoman said:


> perhaps he doesn't know it's a twig?
> Or he could be singing:"come and see, come and see, it's not a mousie but a bit of tree, It's not warm and tasty, it's long and rough, but I can't find a mousie so this is good enough"


:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> The mousie song goes <low key with mouth full>
> myow....prrrow....bryowww.................................ow.....mrowwwww.....bryowwww
> 
> Translated it means: "come and see, come and see, tasty fresh mousie for your tea, Soft and squishy on your tongue, you can only have it if you're young."


Hmmmmmmmmm................ Interesting!

Harry's goes:

wee-yow............wee-yow........................wee-yow...............wee-yow..............................

Translated it means: Help! I've got something and I don't know what to do with it now! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:no1:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2:If any of mine catch a mouse(we back onto woodland) and they come in the garden it is carried into the house and released then ALL the cats sit round the litter tray or bin or wherever poor mousey has taken cover and all sing together in what sounds like different languages until Mummy rescues said victim and releases it back in the woods. They spend hours looking for it:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I need advice. Dennis keeps eating slugs:gasp: He comes in with slime all round his mouth. Ive already discussed this with the vet who was at a loss and I do worm him with Panacur in case of lungworm ,which worries me. Its a disgusting habit too 
I was just sat here wondering how a poo got on the hall floor. I went to pick it up with a shovel and out popped its horns it was King slug I tell you:gasp: Ive just chucked it out the front but its getting beyond a joke. He catches them which I know is really hard:whistling2: then chews em up:bash: Any ideas how I can stop him?? and why he does it in the first place??


----------



## feorag

Oh yeuk!!  eating them???? 

Sorry Shell, never come across that one before so haven't a clue what to advise, other than not letting him out in the garden when it's damp or starting to get dark???

My problem isn't cats eating them, it's them sticking to said cats' bums and being brought into the house. There's nothing nicer (NOT!) than lying in bed with a cat lovingly beside you only to feel some slimy little critter entangled in all the pyjamas (cat's pyjamas, not mine! :lol2


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh yeuk!!  eating them????
> 
> Sorry Shell, never come across that one before so haven't a clue what to advise, other than not letting him out in the garden when it's damp or starting to get dark???
> 
> My problem isn't cats eating them, it's them sticking to said cats' bums and being brought into the house. There's nothing nicer (NOT!) than lying in bed with a cat lovingly beside you only to feel some slimy little critter entangled in all the pyjamas (cat's pyjamas, not mine! :lol2


 
Its gross he gets a lump of slime attached to his bottom lip and round his mouth it makes me want to throw up. I have to wipe his face and peel the slime off>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> goes off to vomit


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> I need advice. Dennis keeps eating slugs:gasp: He comes in with slime all round his mouth. Ive already discussed this with the vet who was at a loss and I do worm him with Panacur in case of lungworm ,which worries me. Its a disgusting habit too
> I was just sat here wondering how a poo got on the hall floor. I went to pick it up with a shovel and out popped its horns it was King slug I tell you:gasp: Ive just chucked it out the front but its getting beyond a joke. He catches them which I know is really hard:whistling2: then chews em up:bash: Any ideas how I can stop him?? and why he does it in the first place??





feorag said:


> Oh yeuk!!  eating them????
> 
> Sorry Shell, never come across that one before so haven't a clue what to advise, other than not letting him out in the garden when it's damp or starting to get dark???
> 
> My problem isn't cats eating them, it's them sticking to said cats' bums and being brought into the house. There's nothing nicer (NOT!) than lying in bed with a cat lovingly beside you only to feel some slimy little critter entangled in all the pyjamas (cat's pyjamas, not mine! :lol2





Shell195 said:


> Its gross he gets a lump of slime attached to his bottom lip and round his mouth it makes me want to throw up. I have to wipe his face and peel the slime off>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> goes off to vomit


:lol2: sorry but i'm laughing my head off now, even though i'm completely disgusted at the same time :lol2: Shell i don't have a clue why dennis does this, might be worth asking the resident "expert on everything" do you think? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Oh yes... Expert 

Kallie ran off last night... She does this whenever she can manage to sneak out. Did it while Gary was out knackering Diesel out before bed. Am hoping she'll come back soon, cuz the puppy is here, so that could be incentive for her to stay hidden.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh Jen I hope she comes home soon!


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Oh yes... Expert
> 
> Kallie ran off last night... She does this whenever she can manage to sneak out. Did it while Gary was out knackering Diesel out before bed. Am hoping she'll come back soon, cuz the puppy is here, so that could be incentive for her to stay hidden.



Have you tried standing outside and shouting "Titty ...titty....titty"?


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> :lol2: sorry but i'm laughing my head off now, even though i'm completely disgusted at the same time :lol2: Shell i don't have a clue why dennis does this, might be worth asking the *resident "expert on everything" do you think?* :lol2:


 
But which one there are soooooooooo many to choose from:whistling2:
Shall I make a thread and see what THEY come up with:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Have you tried standing outside and shouting "Titty ...titty....titty"?


 


:lol2: I wonder what the neighbours would think!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I shall try the titty call now! 

Kal is a little shit for sneaking out... Louis will happily go out the back with you and stay in the garden... Kal... Nope.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* I shall try the titty call now!
> 
> Kal is a little shit for sneaking out... Louis will happily go out the back with you and stay in the garden... Kal... Nope.


 
Naughty kitty I hope she comes back soon. There aint nothing like a Titty for sulking though is there?


----------



## feorag

When did this thread degenerate so?? :lol2:

There suddenly seems to be titties everywhere! :lol2:

Jen if I was your neighbour I'd be seriously worried if you were out in the garden last night shouting Titty............titty................titty.......... :roll2:

On a more serious note, however, I hope she came home ???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> When did this thread degenerate so?? :lol2:
> 
> There suddenly seems to be titties everywhere! :lol2:
> 
> Jen if I was your neighbour I'd be seriously worried if you were out in the garden last night shouting Titty............titty................titty.......... :roll2:
> 
> On a more serious note, however, I hope she came home ???


 
Reading Jens last post this morning I dont think she came back last night:gasp:


Ive been ever so good this morning Ive already cleaned the whole house I just need to dust now as I forgot


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... She's outside. Crying to get attention, but staying just out of reach (on the other side of the neighbor's fence). Cow...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I've been good too, I have cleaned the bathroom, done lots of dishes and hoovering. i have got to mop but the dog warden is coming to chip Bean as it's 15 quid if she does it, so that's seven quid saved to pay for the titty chips! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Amalthea said:


> Nope... She's outside. Crying to get attention, but staying just out of reach (on the other side of the neighbor's fence). Cow...


Its good that you know she's there tho hun!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Am happy she's staying close to home. Will wait for Gary to get home and see if she'll go to him (much more likely).


----------



## Shell195

Maybe if its starts to rain heavily she will change her mind about staying outside. Good that you know where she is though


----------



## fenwoman

well if calling for your titties at night is embarrassing, imagine my neighbours when I had a titty called 'Pollux' :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

She cries acting like she wants back in, but she just won't come close enough. She's a pain in the ass! Hope it pours and soaks her! Teach her a lesson!


----------



## feorag

She's got a point to make, though! You've brought a dog into the house and she's not impressed!!

I've done nothing yet, haven't even had my breakfast!!!

I've got a rainbow face paint cake on ebay which is about to sell and I've no more left, so I've been sitting on here for the last hour or more going through various methods of buying face paint to get the cheapest option to make some more to sell!

I was planning to start rat hammocks first thing this morning, but that's not happened yet. Now I've to go and collect a parcel from the post office and then I'm back to start sewing.

Shell, I've finished the back of Dennis's Dennis jumper and almost the front, so just that to finish off, the neck and sleeves to do and it'll be finished!


----------



## Titch1980

just a quick question, might be stupid but ifi dont ask i'll not know, lol
so seeing as my 4 used to go out and are now house cats, they aret getting their mice/birds etc would it be stupid to get them frozen mice/chicks etc, would it do them any harm?


----------



## Amalthea

I have no doubt that's what she's on about, Eileen! She's making a stand against the new little brother *lol*

Sounds like you've got loads to do today, Eileen!! Busy busy!! I REALLY need to start doing some crafting... I also need to go get some more candles, cuz I have a couple people waiting for custom sugar glider candles.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> She's got a point to make, though! You've brought a dog into the house and she's not impressed!!
> 
> I've done nothing yet, haven't even had my breakfast!!!
> 
> I've got a rainbow face paint cake on ebay which is about to sell and I've no more left, so I've been sitting on here for the last hour or more going through various methods of buying face paint to get the cheapest option to make some more to sell!
> 
> I was planning to start rat hammocks first thing this morning, but that's not happened yet. Now I've to go and collect a parcel from the post office and then I'm back to start sewing.
> 
> Shell, I've finished the back of Dennis's Dennis jumper and almost the front, so just that to finish off, the neck and sleeves to do and it'll be finished!


Sounds like you have got a busy day then.
Whats a Rainbow face paint cake ????
You are a fast knitter. Instead of sleeves any chance he could just have arm holes as it would be easier to put on him. He hates getting dressed but is fine once its on. If thats too much of a pain then dont worry about it as we shall manage


----------



## Amalthea

Titch1980 said:


> just a quick question, might be stupid but ifi dont ask i'll not know, lol
> so seeing as my 4 used to go out and are now house cats, they aret getting their mice/birds etc would it be stupid to get them frozen mice/chicks etc, would it do them any harm?


 
I wouldn't imagine it'd be a problem  If your cats like it, then buy them a frozen as a treat from time to time.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like you have got a busy day then.
> Whats a Rainbow face paint cake ????
> You are a fast knitter. Instead of sleeves any chance he could just have arm holes as it would be easier to put on him. He hates getting dressed but is fine once its on. If thats too much of a pain then dont worry about it as we shall manage


This is a rainbow cake. I make them up for me and the extras I sell on ebay. It just means you can put all the colours on with one sponge in one go and you get excellent blending, saves masses of time!! 










Takes ages to make them up and I get in a heck of a mess, but it's worth it.

As far as Dennis' jumper goes I can leave just slits for the arms, but they won't be properly 'finished off' - that's why I put the welt around the edge, to sort of protect the edges, but I can leave it just as a slit if you want - it'll save a bit of time that's for sure!


----------



## Esarosa

Those rainbow cakes look like a fantastic idea.


Jen, have you managed to entice Kallie back in yet?


----------



## Shell195

Eileen they look excellent:2thumb:


If you dont mind leaving the sleeves off D`s jumper it will make it easier to put on. I dont care that its not finished off at all and Im sure he wont either. Then you will have more time to do other things as it sounds like you are extemely busy


----------



## Titch1980

Amalthea said:


> I wouldn't imagine it'd be a problem  If your cats like it, then buy them a frozen as a treat from time to time.


thanks hun, thats what i thought but thought it best to make sure.:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

No probs, Shell. In that case I should hopefully get it finished tonight, then I can pack up all your goodies and get them off in the post to tomorrow or Thursday!!

Rach, people like Gina who feed their cats on a BARF diet give them defosted mice and day old chicks as part of their everyday diet, so it won't do yours any harm at all to give them the odd mouse.


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> No probs, Shell. In that case I should hopefully get it finished tonight, then I can pack up all your goodies and get them off in the post to tomorrow or Thursday!!
> 
> Rach, people like Gina who feed their cats on a BARF diet give them defosted mice and day old chicks as part of their everyday diet, so it won't do yours any harm at all to give them the odd mouse.


 Thanks Eileen
id like to put all my dogs and cats on barf but i wouldnt know where to start, lol.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No probs, Shell. In that case I should hopefully get it finished tonight, then I can pack up all your goodies and get them off in the post to tomorrow or Thursday!!
> 
> Rach, people like Gina who feed their cats on a BARF diet give them defosted mice and day old chicks as part of their everyday diet, so it won't do yours any harm at all to give them the odd mouse.


 
Its going to feel like christmas has come early:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yes, home-made Christmas! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Back in sane city at last, its a jungle out there total madness. 
Im off to the Sanctuary at 7.00 tonight to pick up some leaflets and stuff for when I visit Cat/Ditta tomorrow evening. I need to pick up a white suit too and I musnt forget the over shoes and mask. I wouldnt want to disappoint the girls :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

And if you're going anywhere near Wales or Scotland get a suit of body armour, there're some aggressive people there!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, home-made Christmas! :lol2:


No Eileen, Handcrafted christmas:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And if you're going anywhere near Wales or Scotland get a suit of body armour, there're some aggressive people there!! :lol2:


 
:lol2: Ive found that out today too


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Is it safe in here? sanctuary!!!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I see you ventured forth into the latest "let's have a go at anyone who has any knowledge" thread!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

bloody hell it's ludicrous!!! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Which thread is that??

Kallie's home. As soon as Gary came home and called for her, she came a'runnin'! Cow...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

there's a few of them Jen! Glad Kal is in even if she loves Gary more :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Which thread is that??
> 
> Kallie's home. As soon as Gary came home and called for her, she came a'runnin'! Cow...


What a little madam :devil: Glad she's safe & sound though.

Blimey why's the forum blown up over the past few days :? I can barely keep up.


----------



## Amalthea

She's always been Gary's cat... Very irritating since he didn't even want her *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at the sanctuary all night we rehomed a pair of Buns, took in a sick hedgehog that I had the pleasure of injecting:bash: and my friend had an emergency appointment at the vets with one of her dogs that managed to eat a teatowel 5 days ago and had to have emergency surgery. Tonight the wound started to pour pus so they have taken 1 stitch out so it can drain and she has to go back tomorrow to have it stapled. All in a nights work.

Jen Im glad naughty kitty is back home even if you are second best:whistling2:

I cant believe THEY are still at it on that thread, saddos


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! I am so relieved as the dog warden came out yesterday and chipped Bean! I was worried that she would find a chip when scanning her, I know it was highly unlikely as if her previous owners didn't feed her then they would hardly go to the expense of chipping her.....but it was in the back of my mind all the same. Bean is mine all mine!!!! :flrt:

Some people on here just don't know when to give up, they must have issues :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a hectic night, Shell!!

But I doubt I'm even second best when it comes to Kallie!! *lol*

I know how you feel about Bean... I have no doubt I'd be thinking the exact same things!!


----------



## feorag

Emma, you are so right - some people have issues all right. It sounds to me like most of them have persecution complexes and read 'attack' into every comment that doesn't tell them they're wonderful!

That's great news about Bean :2thumb:

Jen, glad Kallie's home - Leyla was exactly the same - she adored Barry and I just didn't figure in her life!

Katie - "blown up" is the operative word all right! :lol2:

Shell, busy night at work then? Hope your friend's dogs OK.

Well mine didn't quite go as planned. I sat down at about 8:00 to enjoy a bit of telly and got the knitting out to finish Dennis' jumper. 5 minutes later a friend rang to ask if we were supposed to be going out on Friday night cos she thought we were but another friend had told her that we weren't :lol2:. We weren't :lol: so I've no idea where she got that from, but then we had a catch up chat. Picked up the knitting, finished the front and the phone rang again. This time it was Emma in Gloucester to update me on the nightmare that is her latest litter - one kitten not thriving, dehydrating, top up feeding, subcut fluids, the lot, so that (and our usual catch-up chat on every bit of news) took almost an hour. Picked up the neck of the jumper thinking "at least I'll finish the knitting bit tonight" and voted Barry to make the last cup of tea of the night.

He went out, came back in asking where something was (like men do!) I told him, he came back and said it wasn't (like men do!), I told him it was, then decided I'd have to get up and show him (like women do!) and disaster struck. I put the knitting down on the floor (like I'd done to answer the phone and make the previous cup of tea) stood up, stepped forward, tripped over the laptop cable cos he had the computer lying in the middle of the floor playing patience and stood on the bloody knitting, snapping one of the needles. :devil:

I knit with bamboo needles so of course the needle cracked and splintered, but didn't snap, so I couldn't get the knitting off the needle or push it down the needle cos the snap was in the middle of the stitches and the splinters kept hooking up the wool. So I spent the next half hour trying to ease the wool over the splinters so I could just snap the needle and get the knitting off.

Managed eventually at about 11:30 and decided enough was enough and came to bed. So sorry Shell, it's not finished yet!! Got stuff to do today, grocery shop :devil: being one of them, so it might not get finished until tomorrow - sorry!


----------



## Amalthea

Wow... I didn't realise knitting was so hazardous!!


----------



## feorag

Oh girl! You've no idea - it's a dangerous sport. I could have broken my neck!!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

No actually, having considered the situation fully in the light of day - having husbands is what is hazardous. If he'd looked properly he'd have found what he was looking for and I wouldn't have had to get up in 'frustrated mode' and if he hadn't had the laptop cable stretched across my path to reach where he was lying playing patience, I wouldn't have tripped over it!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely!! Husbands is the dangerous part of life!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Emma, you are so right - some people have issues all right. It sounds to me like most of them have persecution complexes and read 'attack' into every comment that doesn't tell them they're wonderful!
> 
> That's great news about Bean :2thumb:
> 
> Jen, glad Kallie's home - Leyla was exactly the same - she adored Barry and I just didn't figure in her life!
> 
> Katie - "blown up" is the operative word all right! :lol2:
> 
> Shell, busy night at work then? Hope your friend's dogs OK.
> 
> Well mine didn't quite go as planned. I sat down at about 8:00 to enjoy a bit of telly and got the knitting out to finish Dennis' jumper. 5 minutes later a friend rang to ask if we were supposed to be going out on Friday night cos she thought we were but another friend had told her that we weren't :lol2:. We weren't :lol: so I've no idea where she got that from, but then we had a catch up chat. Picked up the knitting, finished the front and the phone rang again. This time it was Emma in Gloucester to update me on the nightmare that is her latest litter - one kitten not thriving, dehydrating, top up feeding, subcut fluids, the lot, so that (and our usual catch-up chat on every bit of news) took almost an hour. Picked up the neck of the jumper thinking "at least I'll finish the knitting bit tonight" and voted Barry to make the last cup of tea of the night.
> 
> He went out, came back in asking where something was (like men do!) I told him, he came back and said it wasn't (like men do!), I told him it was, then decided I'd have to get up and show him (like women do!) and disaster struck. I put the knitting down on the floor (like I'd done to answer the phone and make the previous cup of tea) stood up, stepped forward, tripped over the laptop cable cos he had the computer lying in the middle of the floor playing patience and stood on the bloody knitting, snapping one of the needles. :devil:
> 
> I knit with bamboo needles so of course the needle cracked and splintered, but didn't snap, so I couldn't get the knitting off the needle or push it down the needle cos the snap was in the middle of the stitches and the splinters kept hooking up the wool. So I spent the next half hour trying to ease the wool over the splinters so I could just snap the needle and get the knitting off.
> 
> Managed eventually at about 11:30 and decided enough was enough and came to bed. So sorry Shell, it's not finished yet!! Got stuff to do today, grocery shop :devil: being one of them, so it might not get finished until tomorrow - sorry!


 
Wow a knitting nightmare. Dont worry about finishing the D jumper as there is no rush at all its far to warm at the minute for clothes:lol2:

Love the man thing, I think they are all the same even Steve:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

OK girls - run it past your friends for a genuine opinion is my motto and, as we have more than a couple of rat enthusiasts on here, these are the basic hammocks I've been making over the last couple of days.










I have lots of the yellow/orange/blue fabric left and some of the grey, which is a heavy duty kind of satiny slub material - hard to describe. The plain fleece is a bit 'thin on the ground' now cos I used it for my baby taggies, but I do have some left and of course loads of patterned fleece with frogs and cows and so on. I also know I've got in the loft a bag of fur fabric (like sheepskin, though - not fun fur!) and thick blanket that I bought for cat blankets, which would also be great to line out hammocks, just haven't had a chance to get up there and get it out, so I can make other colours and linings, but for now give me an opinion please.

I was thinking £3 plus postage at cost (with an added 20p to cover the price of an envelope to post it) what do you think???? that's probably the cheapest I can do it cos I'm not buying the material wholesale.

Honest opinions please.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OK girls - run it past your friends for a genuine opinion is my motto and, as we have more than a couple of rat enthusiasts on here, these are the basic hammocks I've been making over the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of the yellow/orange/blue fabric left and some of the grey, which is a heavy duty kind of satiny slub material - hard to describe. The plain fleece is a bit 'thin on the ground' now cos I used it for my baby taggies, but I do have some left and of course loads of patterned fleece with frogs and cows and so on. I also know I've got in the loft a bag of fur fabric (like sheepskin, though - not fun fur!) and thick blanket that I bought for cat blankets, which would also be great to line out hammocks, just haven't had a chance to get up there and get it out, so I can make other colours and linings, but for now give me an opinion please.
> 
> I was thinking £3 plus postage at cost (with an added 20p to cover the price of an envelope to post it) what do you think???? that's probably the cheapest I can do it cos I'm not buying the material wholesale.
> 
> Honest opinions please.


 
They look fab, I love the red /silver one
If you go in the loft make sure you send Barry then you could wander off to put the kettle on moving the ladder out of the way first:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

They look great, Eileen!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> They look fab, I love the red /silver one
> If you go in the loft make sure you send Barry then you could wander off to put the kettle on moving the ladder out of the way first:whistling2:


At least if it's in the loft he'll know where it is - like the garage that is his territory and he has it all organised. Cat corner, present corner, car boot corner, household extras corner etc etc - getting the picture???

Thanks for the feedback girls. I'm trying to do 'girlie' colours and 'boyish' colours - I'm busy doing a grey with lilac fleece at the minute, but it is the last of the lilac fleece.

So does £3 sound reasonable - don't want to price myself out of selling the stuff once I've made it, but don't want to give it away for nothing either.


----------



## Amalthea

I think £3 sounds very reasonable


----------



## ditta

happy 50 th birthday shell


oh by the way what did you mean ssssshhhhhhhh its my 50th:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!!! Shell!! You kept that secret well!!! *Happy Birthday*!!!

Thought you ladies would like to know that I _may_ have added a little video of Diesel into his thread  And I also _may_ be uploading another now


----------



## Shell195

Eileen £3 sounds good to me too:2thumb:



Yes Ditta thats right:bash::bash::bash:
Us ladies like to keep things like this very low key:whistling2:


Hmmmm come to think of it I aint no lady so I dont suppose it matters:lol2:

Thanks Jen, just going to check out the delicious Diesel now:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Doing anything nice for your burpday?


----------



## Shell195

Stopping for some food on our way over to cat/dittas or on the way back not too sure yet. We are picking up a big cage off them so Steve can have his chipmunks:lol2: I think we have more Ferplast aviaries than most people :whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHELL!!! *


:2thumb::lol2::2thumb:​


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds nice  I love going out for meals... Frankie and Benny's is my favorite


----------



## feorag

Yey!!! Happy Birthday Shell! 










You did keep that quiet didn't you!!

That's me just back from Tesco's doing the weekly grocery shop :roll: It's still in it's bags downstairs though - it's bad enough putting it in the trolley, taking it all out and putting it in shopping bags, but then having to take it all out again when I get home.

I see the trolls have all vanished off that collar thread now the OP's back posting! :hmm:


----------



## farmercoope

Happy birthday Shell, hope you have a good one!


----------



## fenwoman

Happy birthday Shell. This year, I am sending everyone a gift of lobster roaches. One for each year. How many should I package up?:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I noticed that too Eileen, those slingy things look great and are a bargain!

Just popped GP's to vets cos of bald patches on one of them, they've had jabs in case it's mites.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Happy birthday Shell. This year, I am sending everyone a gift of lobster roaches. One for each year. How many should I package up?:lol2:


Wow! Shell is so lucky and I'm so jealous - NOT!!! [makes mental note to hide birthday from everyone on this forum!] :lol2:

It's right though Emma, isn't it? After all their bitching - not a sign!!


----------



## ditta

well shell and steve have just left, they were strip searched as they did as they both fell in love with our ground squirrels. nothing is missing thank the lord 

lovely to see you shell and honestly you dont look a day over 49:flrt:


----------



## feorag

You'll be for the :bash: when she gets home and sees that! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*

Where's the popcorn??


----------



## panther_87k

feorag said:


> It's right though Emma, isn't it? After all their bitching - not a sign!!


thats because we were more mature than you and left it when it had died down, you obviously just couldnt leave alone


----------



## feorag

I left it when you went all stupid, off topic and starting acting like children! 

But I followed the thread for the sake of the OP who wanted advice. And if you look at it, she's being very sensible and the thread has calmed down now and only sensible posting is being done ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## panther_87k

i think you will find that if you look back on the thread both you and fenwoman were in it right up to the end of the "off topic" bit, it was then me, palomine and esarosa who were talking about the new collar design that had been featured on dragons den ( which was relevant to the topic if it is to be put into production) after this the OP came back whilst i had been offline and posted her decision


----------



## feorag

And I joined back into the thread, because the discussion had gone back on topic!

But if that's what you want to think, go ahead! I'm really not interested in your opinions.


----------



## panther_87k

im not talking about your last post in the thread go a page or two back


----------



## ditta

sneaks back in.......is shell home yet?:lol2::lol2:


just to let you all know, ninja is still being ninja, no signs of illness, shell saw him tonight as he was dragging spaghetti down the stairs, all in the name of fun you understand:lol2:

hes as bright as a button:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully you'll have loads of time with him yet


----------



## ditta

panther_87k said:


> im not talking about your last post in the thread go a page or two back


 
you wanna chat about an other thread, please go chat about it on that thread, this is a no bitching thread, as you said earlier you were grown up and stopped posting.........so why the heck are you carrying on in our friendly cat chat thread:bash:


----------



## feorag

panther_87k said:


> im not talking about your last post in the thread go a page or two back


Like I just said I'm really not interested in your opinion, so why would I waste my time?


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Hopefully you'll have loads of time with him yet


 
we hope so:flrt: he seems determined hes not going anywhere:flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> just to let you all know, ninja is still being ninja, no signs of illness, shell saw him tonight as he was dragging spaghetti down the stairs, all in the name of fun you understand:lol2:
> 
> hes as bright as a button:flrt::flrt:


I'm so made up for you and Cat about this. Hopefully it will continue and he'll confound the vets and everyone else!

And Shell can't be back yet - otherwise you would be getting it in the neck!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Good!! Vets can be wrong


----------



## feorag

I think where stuff like tumours and cancers are concerned, no-one, neither vet nor doctor, can be right every time. 

There are loads of people and animals walking around who were told they were terminal and yet they're still going strong!


----------



## ditta

well ninja is proving us all wrong and we hope he continues to do so.......we are taking him to be checked again this week and to see if it is worth him having his boosters....which we think he should have.........the vet hopes he proves him wrong too:flrt:


----------



## panther_87k

ditta said:


> you wanna chat about an other thread, please go chat about it on that thread, this is a no bitching thread, as you said earlier you were grown up and stopped posting.........so why the heck are you carrying on in our friendly cat chat thread:bash:


 i am not the one who began talking about the other thread, people in this thread a few pages back were attempting to bitch about me and other members behind our backs, which IMO is very cowardly. the people concerned continued to talk about it right up until this evening yet me and the other members stopped last night. so who do YOU think couldnt leave it alone? 

and i am only posting it in here because this is where the bitching behind peoples backs was taken to, otherwise i would not have posted here


----------



## freekygeeky

getting away from anoter arguement.. lol
happy birthday shell!!

And also...
Check out this, my OH took some pics, isnt he great?
he thinks he is cr*ppy, he has such low self esteem, but i personally think he is great 

For starters he took these himself out side, with no help... and took pics.

These are the fastest quickest smallest geckos ever!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/353825-1-1-e-agricolae-taken.html


----------



## ditta

panther_87k said:


> i am not the one who began talking about the other thread, people in this thread a few pages back were attempting to bitch about me and other members behind our backs, which IMO is very cowardly. the people concerned continued to talk about it right up until this evening yet me and the other members stopped last night. so who do YOU think couldnt leave it alone?
> 
> and i am only posting it in here because this is where the bitching behind peoples backs was taken to, otherwise i would not have posted here


 
ffs dog with a bone springs to mind:whip:


----------



## fenwoman

ditta said:


> ffs dog with a bone springs to mind:whip:



Shall I alpha roll 'im???


----------



## ditta

fenwoman said:


> Shall I alpha roll 'im???


if i knew what that meant pam........sure:lol2:


----------



## feorag

panther_87k said:


> i am not the one who began talking about the other thread, people in this thread a few pages back were attempting to bitch about me and other members behind our backs, which IMO is very cowardly. the people concerned continued to talk about it right up until this evening yet me and the other members stopped last night. so who do YOU think couldnt leave it alone?
> 
> and i am only posting it in here because this is where the bitching behind peoples backs was taken to, otherwise i would not have posted here


OK. For once and for all. I was talking on that thread today and this evening because I was having a conversation with the original poster about her cat!!! I left that thread at 7:00 last night because your childish behaviour and comments, along with Palomine and her daughter, were not worth looking at. When i saw that Lou had come on this afternoon and commented I went back to the thread to read what she had said and then had a 'conversation' with her.

You have made your mouth go plenty on the thread in Off topic and I see you've been bitching on there again tonight - so I'm thinking "pot calling kettle black here". One rule for you and another for everyone else?? 

So why don't you go back onto that thread and bitch 


fenwoman said:


> Shall I alpha roll 'im???


I do and I think it's an excellent idea!


----------



## Shell195

Im back:lol2:


I was about to say Ive had the most awesome birthday ever and it was all down to my visit with Cat and Ditta but maybe I wont say that now:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Really though I had a great time and was lucky enough to cuddle one of the most adorable critters ever, he was a ground Squirrel:flrt::flrt::flrt: That moment was worth turning 50 for:mf_dribble: Then I cuddled a baby Sugar Glider and have seen some of the cutest bunnys,hedgies etc ever.
I met the wonderful, handsome gorgeous kitty Ninja who looks in great condition and has loads of energy.You just wouldnt think he had anything wrong with him. Spaggy is gorgeous too then the other cats and the dogs and the parrot. Chester was bribed out of bed with a treat but Dominoe wasnt so keen to get out of bed but with a bit of gentle persuasion off Cat:whistling2: he eventually got up.:lol2:
I had a wonderful time much better than the meal we had after we left .Thankyou girls for letting me meet your gorgeous pets:flrt::flrt:
Being 50 isnt too bad after all:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Glad you enjoyed your day Shell and I'm not in the least bit jealous - not one tiddly little bit!! :whistling2:


----------



## panther_87k

feorag said:


> OK. For once and for all. I was talking on that thread today and this evening because I was having a conversation with the original poster about her cat!!! I left that thread at 7:00 last night because your childish behaviour and comments, along with Palomine and her daughter, were not worth looking at. When i saw that Lou had come on this afternoon and commented I went back to the thread to read what she had said and then had a 'conversation' with her.
> 
> You have made your mouth go plenty on the thread in Off topic and I see you've been bitching on there again tonight - so I'm thinking "pot calling kettle black here". One rule for you and another for everyone else??
> 
> So why don't you go back onto that thread and bitch
> I do and I think it's an excellent idea!


i have told you all at least twice that i am female not male.

i have not been bitching in the off topic thread i merely said hello to the other people i had been trying to talk to. you were all still bitching about it up until feorags post at 7.50pm tonight (page 788 if you really must go and check)


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Im back:lol2:
> 
> 
> I was about to say Ive had the most awesome birthday ever and it was all down to my visit with Cat and Ditta but maybe I wont say that now:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Really though I had a great time and was lucky enough to cuddle one of the most adorable critters ever, he was a ground Squirrel:flrt::flrt::flrt: That moment was worth turning 50 for:mf_dribble: Then I cuddled a baby Sugar Glider and have seen some of the cutest bunnys,hedgies etc ever.
> I met the wonderful, handsome gorgeous kitty Ninja who looks in great condition and has loads of energy.You just wouldnt think he had anything wrong with him. Spaggy is gorgeous too then the other cats and the dogs and the parrot. Chester was bribed out of bed with a treat but Dominoe wasnt so keen to get out of bed but with a bit of gentle persuasion off Cat:whistling2: he eventually got up.:lol2:
> I had a wonderful time much better than the meal we had after we left .Thankyou girls for letting me meet your gorgeous pets:flrt::flrt:
> Being 50 isnt too bad after all:whistling2:


50 eh? I think I'll need 2 tubs then. Look out for the postman Shell, yer lobsters are on their way :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Shall I alpha roll 'im???


 
Most definately:2thumb: but I think he is a she:whistling2:
This is a nice thread and we dont need any trouble makers in here:whip:


----------



## lizard wizard

ditta said:


> ffs dog with a bone springs to mind:whip:


 
lets argue


----------



## Shell195

lizard wizard said:


> lets argue


 
Why dont you just go back from where you came:bash:


----------



## KoopaTheBoa

Panther_87k - this it their nice happy thread - just leave it now ok?

:2thumb:

Also, shell, i dont know you but Happy Birthday!

: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

freekygeeky said:


> getting away from anoter arguement.. lol
> happy birthday shell!!
> 
> And also...
> Check out this, my OH took some pics, isnt he great?
> he thinks he is cr*ppy, he has such low self esteem, but i personally think he is great
> 
> For starters he took these himself out side, with no help... and took pics.
> 
> These are the fastest quickest smallest geckos ever!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/353825-1-1-e-agricolae-taken.html


 
:gasp: Those are fantastic pics!!! :notworthy: I'm impressed!! He's welcome round here any time to take pics of the furries :whistling2:

Glad you had a good time, Shell 

*goes back to looking for the popcorn*


----------



## lizard wizard

Shell195 said:


> Why dont you just go back from where you came:bash:


wot england were u scum bags cum from:lol2:


----------



## panther_87k

KoopaTheBoa said:


> Panther_87k - this it their nice happy thread - just leave it now ok?
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Also, shell, i dont know you but Happy Birthday!
> 
> : victory:


i am trying to but i dont appreciate people bitching behind my back, i'd rather they did it somewhere public- yes this is a public thread but the way in which comments were made were as if we dont read this thread


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> :gasp: Those are fantastic pics!!! :notworthy: I'm impressed!! He's welcome round here any time to take pics of the furries :whistling2:
> 
> Glad you had a good time, Shell
> 
> *goes back to looking for the popcorn*



and i can steal your dog?...


----------



## ditta

welcome home shell, i meant 29 honest:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> and i can steal your dog?...


 
no gina hes all mine:flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> no gina hes all mine:flrt::flrt:


hehe!


----------



## feorag

panther_87k said:


> i am trying to but i dont appreciate people bitching behind my back, i'd rather they did it somewhere public- yes this is a public thread but the way in which comments were made were as if we dont read this thread


I did do it in public! I knew quite well that you would come on this thread and read it - you've already been on this thread trying to cause trouble.

Just explain to me what is the difference between all the bitching on the off topic thread and any comments we have passed on this thread.


----------



## panther_87k

we stopped any bitching on the off topic thread the day it was started, the rest of the thread is just general chat


----------



## Amalthea

HA!! That puppy aint going nowhere!! Any visitors are being patted down and their bags being checked before the door is unlocked to allow them out


----------



## lizard wizard

panther_87k said:


> i am trying to but i dont appreciate people bitching behind my back, i'd rather they did it somewhere public- yes this is a public thread but the way in which comments were made were as if we dont read this thread


 
exactly hun you stand up for yourself,but then they can only say it over the net as there all chickens everything ive said over this i will say to there faces and i mean everything if you cant tell them direct dont bother dont try slagging us off on other threads OK


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> HA!! That puppy aint going nowhere!! Any visitors are being patted down and their bags being checked before the door is unlocked to allow them out


 
ooohhhh we did that to shell, she got away with nowt:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I can see it now!!! Although, we have had more visitors than ever since Diesel came home. People don't come to visit us... Just the pooper pie! *lol* So far his longest traveled visitor cam eall the way from Chester!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ooohhhh we did that to shell, she got away with nowt:lol2:


 
I so wanted to steal Chuffy Im in love:flrt:


----------



## feorag

By the way Gina - forgot to mention those photos of Grahams are excellent.

And I love your little mice!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> By the way Gina - forgot to mention those photos of Grahams are excellent.
> 
> And I love your little mice!



hehe ill pass it on!
and thankyou pretty arent they/


----------



## feorag

Even without the little hearts, their marking are very prettiful!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Even without the little hearts, their marking are very prettiful!


definatly 
lets just hope they are female!


----------



## Amalthea

I forgot to mention that Kelly (ladyboid) has sent me a couple pressies......  A trio of rumpwhite meece!!! I need to post a thread with pictures... Will try to do that tomorrow.


----------



## feorag

And of course you'll post the link for us so we can see them! :2thumb:

Now I'm off to bed - childminding day tomorrow so early start!


----------



## Amalthea

Will do


----------



## feorag

Not quite gone yet :lol2: Just checking my e-mails and someone has sent me this.

Don't know how they do it, but it's very clever! clock


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> 50 eh? I think I'll need 2 tubs then. Look out for the postman Shell, yer lobsters are on their way :gasp::gasp::gasp:


 

:gasp: I missed this before, I hate Roaches nasty crawly critters. Put them back in the drawer fenny they wouldnt like the Lancashire life and you wouldnt want to upset them would you:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*snorts* I could do that *looks around shiftily*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> I forgot to mention that Kelly (ladyboid) has sent me a couple pressies......  A trio of rumpwhite meece!!! I need to post a thread with pictures... Will try to do that tomorrow.


:O well im getting some rats so nerrrrrr


----------



## Amalthea

I also have a little rattie from her, so NERRR *lol* A little blazed platinum dumbo rex boy with a kinky tail.


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Not quite gone yet :lol2: Just checking my e-mails and someone has sent me this.
> 
> Don't know how they do it, but it's very clever! clock


 
oh eileen cat and i do that every night:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> I also have a little rattie from her, so NERRR *lol* A little blazed platinum dumbo rex boy with a kinky tail.


ahh well i dont want a wonky tailed one.. infact i would prefer it if they didnt have tails *shudder!* lol


----------



## Flutterbye

*Catch up...*

Hi guys, hope you and your cats are all doing well.

Not been on here for ages so i thought i'd drop bye and post some pics of Coco and Marshmellow for those who have shown an interest and given advice on these lovelies since day one! : victory:

Playing around...









Cuddling...









Group snuggle...









Coco...









Marshmellow...









and i can't leave out Sugar...










Hope you enjoy!

Kim : victory:


----------



## feorag

Good to see you back Kim and great photographs! Love the expression on Marshmellow's face in the second photograph! So smug - I see that on my cats' faces a lot too!

The photos of the 3 of them are beautiful.

Ditta - too much information :lol2:


ditta said:


> oh eileen cat and i do that every night:whistling2:


Edit: I've just been sent this link to this video. Cute cat (not sure about the song :lol2 and if you take the link to the cat's own profile there is more. Sadly it appears from the text that he has leukaemia :sad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo&feature=channel
.


----------



## Titch1980

Hiya Kim, those girlies are looking fantastic  
so glad theyre with you and being spoiled, 
i am still in touch with one of their brothers, 
the other one (although she was meant to be a friend) informed me a few weeks ago she had sold him on only 2 weeks after taking him  even though we had agreed he would come back to me if it was ever needed. 

Eileen got the book yesterday but my laptop charger was broke(new one just came with postie) so thank you


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous snuggly kitty pics!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

You're cats have grown loads Kim, they're gorgeous!

I'm stuck in waiting for repairs people, they should be here before 12.............


----------



## feorag

Titch1980 said:


> the other one (although she was meant to be a friend) informed me a few weeks ago she had sold him on only 2 weeks after taking him  even though we had agreed he would come back to me if it was ever needed.
> 
> Eileen got the book yesterday but my laptop charger was broke(new one just came with postie) so thank you


Rach, that's dreadful - I bet you were furious - why did she sell him on quickly?

Glad the book arrived - hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> Rach, that's dreadful - I bet you were furious - why did she sell him on quickly?
> 
> Glad the book arrived - hope you enjoy it!


she said she had realised she had taken on too much with having 2 sons and returning to work, however she knew she had 2 sons and was returning to work before she took him, she now refuses to give me details of where she sold him on to even though she says they are good friends of hers


----------



## feorag

And that would make me even more angry - her not telling you where the kitten went!

And I totally agree with you, it wasn't as if her circumstances changed since getting the kitten - and 2 weeks :gasp: FFS is all I can say!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

that sucks big time hun!


----------



## Amalthea

That happened with Louis' sister... Not quite as quickly, though. When Louis was found, he was with his brother and sister in a shoe box. I kept Lou, his brother (Garfield) went to my friend, and his sister (Claudia) went to Gary's "friend". Well, she then allowed Claudia to get pregnant, kept one of her kittens and then got rid of Claudia. I was FUMING!


----------



## Titch1980

its awful that i dont know where he is. 
especially when i can keep up with the other 3 and he is god knows where doing god knows what 
when she first saw my pictures of them she sent me a message saying hi rach as you know ive been wanting a kitten for ages blah blah blah, as i know you since school i know they will be ok etc etc, so i thought as she was "meant" to be a good friend who i have known since school all would be great. 
its weird because many times people from here and other forums who i class as friends have come through and being trustworthy time and time again, but those closer cant be trusted at all.
anyway i am going to get a pic of Leo(their brother and post him on here)


----------



## Titch1980

here is Leo


















he lives with a little boy called Tobin and they are the best of friends Leo sleeps with Tobin in his bed


----------



## Charlibob

I was wondering if you catty people cat help me. In January I'm moving out of my apartment into a house and I really want a Persian cat. Well I really want a white Persian, will this be difficult to get?? Do you know of any good breeders near Manchester?? What do I need to know/get before getting a puddy cat?? Are these a good first breed?? I don't mind the daily grooming if thats what it would need. I've never had a cat before and neither has the boyfriend! I figured I may need a lot of research before hand!


----------



## feorag

I usually say to people who ask me for advice about getting a pedigree cat that you have to think about what you want from a cat.

For instance Persians and Siamese are at the opposite end of the spectrum in cat terms. Persians are active when kittens (as all breeds are) but tend to quiet down into very laid back calm cats, whereas Siamese don't - usually ever!!! In between there are loads of different breeds with different personalities.

If you are happy to groom a cat every day, and make no mistake a good persian coat does require daily grooming because once you fall behind and knots form, they're the devil to get out, because Persian coats are extremely soft and fluffy and so very inclined to rub into a tangle in minutes, and you want a cat that will have a tendency to lie around most of the day then a persian would be fine for you!

Are you looking for a kitten or would you consider an adult, as persians are sadly one of the most popular breeds for ending up in cat rescue, primarily because of coat problems but also because, as a breed, they can have breakdowns in litter training.

If you are prepared to consider a rescue (and not all cats end up in rescues because they are a problem - some end up because their owners can't keep them any longer for often valid reasons) then you should approach the breed rescue - if you want a kitten then you need to look at persian club websites to find breeders in your area. If you look at this website Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy you will find a list of all affiliated cat clubs to the GCCF, which is the equivalent of The Kennel Club for cats.

Most of these breeds will have a rescue co-ordinator who can help you find a rescue cat, alternative their kitten list co-ordinator can put you in touch with breeders who have kittens available.

Anything else you might want to know - just ask! :lol:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> I usually say to people who ask me for advice about getting a pedigree cat that you have to think about what you want from a cat.
> 
> For instance Persians and Siamese are at the opposite end of the spectrum in cat terms. Persians are active when kittens (as all breeds are) but tend to quiet down into very laid back calm cats, whereas Siamese don't - usually ever!!! In between there are loads of different breeds with different personalities.
> 
> If you are happy to groom a cat every day, and make no mistake a good persian coat does require daily grooming because once you fall behind and knots form, they're the devil to get out, because Persian coats are extremely soft and fluffy and so very inclined to rub into a tangle in minutes, and you want a cat that will have a tendency to lie around most of the day then a persian would be fine for you!
> 
> Are you looking for a kitten or would you consider an adult, as persians are sadly one of the most popular breeds for ending up in cat rescue, primarily because of coat problems but also because, as a breed, they can have breakdowns in litter training.
> 
> If you are prepared to consider a rescue (and not all cats end up in rescues because they are a problem - some end up because their owners can't keep them any longer for often valid reasons) then you should approach the breed rescue - if you want a kitten then you need to look at persian club websites to find breeders in your area. If you look at this website Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy you will find a list of all affiliated cat clubs to the GCCF, which is the equivalent of The Kennel Club for cats.
> 
> Most of these breeds will have a rescue co-ordinator who can help you find a rescue cat, alternative their kitten list co-ordinator can put you in touch with breeders who have kittens available.
> 
> Anything else you might want to know - just ask! :lol:


Thanks :2thumb:

I like the idea of them being more chilled when they're older, I want one that will curl up on sofa with me when I'm in on my own, not one to play with all the time, obviously it would be playful when kitten so I'd play with it then. I'd be quite happy to sit and brush it everyday and the boyfriend would if wasn't able to for what ever reason. 

I think I'd consider adult, but I would love to have a kitten. The boyfriend would also like a dog well a puppy, would it be better to introduce a puppy to a cat, kitten to a dog or kitten to puppy, if you understand what I'm saying. 

Are they difficult to house train then or just tend to forget as they mature?

Would I be able to take it for walk? I know they must be a house cat (I'd never be able let a cat outside anyway, I'd be worried all day!) but could I put it on a lead and take it for small walks or into the garden or must it stay indoors? Might be a silly question but I've never had a cat neither have my family. 

Are there any other breeds you would recommend that make good chilled out house cats that are good with dogs?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Well done Charlibob you have obviously put a lot of thought into getting a kitty :no1: what a refreshing change!

As far as I'm aware, it's easier to introduce a cat into a house with a dog, although I've done it both ways and it's been ok. To be honest it's been more difficult introducing more cats :lol2:

We got Fidget when he was young, Fiddle when he was six months, and Freebie when he was four years old. They don't stay kittens for long, and if you did get an adult from a rescue, chances are you would still have many happy years together.

And yes, you can get kitty leads!


----------



## feorag

I've heard that too and must admit I had no problem introducing cats into my dog household - they definitely reckon it's harder to do it the other way.

A lot of cats end up in rescues when they are still kittens - obviously not 13 week old kittens (which is the earliest pedigree breeders can sell their kittens) but I've known of some as young as 5-6 months end up in rescues and they're still kittens.

And yes a lot of people train their cats on harnesses if they don't want them to roam free outside, so it would be worth a try.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've heard that too and must admit I had no problem introducing cats into my dog household - they definitely reckon it's harder to do it the other way.
> 
> A lot of cats end up in rescues when they are still kittens - obviously not 13 week old kittens (which is the earliest pedigree breeders can sell their kittens) but I've known of some as young as 5-6 months end up in rescues and they're still kittens.
> 
> And yes a lot of people train their cats on harnesses if they don't want them to roam free outside, so it would be worth a try.


 
Im not sure a Persian is bright enough to walk on a harness and lead.
My boy was 9 months old when I got him and needed a complete dematt and castration. I always have a rescue Persian in my home and have noticed that some just ignore litter trays which may be down to the training the breeder gave them Im not sure. If you get a rescued adult be aware that some have a grooming phobia usually because they were never done kindly. If thats the case you may never change that and will have to dematt rather than brush
Heres a photo of my Blue smoke boy "Bailey" who was unwanted by his previous owner due to a none existant condition. He is a pleasure to have as part of our family


----------



## Charlibob

I thought it was better to get a real insight of what they are like as most of what I've read has been written by breeders trying to sell cats and they never said any of these things apart from the grooming. 

I'm starting to think it'll be better to get a kitten then as it will be my first cat, I wouldn't know how to deal with an angry matted cat:lol2:
Would the cat be more likely to walk on a lead if tried it from a kitten? It wouldn't be a problem if it couldn't walk on lead, just thought it would like to go outside in the nice weather. 

Awww, hes gorgeous, I love the squashed up faces, they just look hacked off all the time hehe. If I can't get a white I'd like a blue :2thumb:

EDIT: Is any sex recommend over the other?? I wouldn't mind a boy or a girl.


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> I thought it was better to get a real insight of what they are like as most of what I've read has been written by breeders trying to sell cats and they never said any of these things apart from the grooming.
> 
> I'm starting to think it'll be better to get a kitten then as it will be my first cat, I wouldn't know how to deal with an angry matted cat:lol2:
> Would the cat be more likely to walk on a lead if tried it from a kitten? It wouldn't be a problem if it couldn't walk on lead, just thought it would like to go outside in the nice weather.
> 
> Awww, hes gorgeous, I love the squashed up faces, they just look hacked off all the time hehe. If I can't get a white I'd like a blue :2thumb:
> 
> EDIT: Is any sex recommend over the other?? I wouldn't mind a boy or a girl.


 
If you get an adult get one through a proper breed rescue as they will have asessed the cats so will tell you the truth about each one.
If you buy a kitten then make sure the parents are tested for PKD as its a nasty thing that could kill your new kitty 
You could always try a harness but they are pretty stubborn and would probably lie down and refuse to move:lol2: Ive had 3 up to now Herbie a Blue male who had many homes before I took him he was pts aged about 13 years and Porche a Blue/cream girl. I never noticed much difference tbh but Porche could and would pee in a bottle cap without spilling a drop and Herbie loved to poo on the floor. Bailey on the other hand is the perfect puss and very playful. He loves to play in the garden and runs up and down the apple tree like a squirrel:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im not sure a Persian is bright enough to walk on a harness and lead.


:lol2: So sorry, Shell, but I do agree with you that it will be hard going to train a persian to do anything.
#


Shell195 said:


> I always have a rescue Persian in my home and have noticed that some just ignore litter trays which may be down to the training the breeder gave them Im not sure.


Well I have to say that Peter Neville, who was one of the first animal behaviourists, made it well known that persians were the one breed that were consistently referred to him because of litter tray breakdowns and he reckoned that it was because there wasn't enough room in the skull for a decent sized brain! :lol2:

It is true though that they are renowned for having litter tray problems

And Charlibob, as Shell says, if you do decide to go ahead and get a Persian - kitten or rescue - you _must_ ask if it is pkd negative.


----------



## Charlibob

I don't mind if its a bit dopey and stubborn, it'll take after me :lol2:

I read up about PKD when I was researching them so will definitely make sure about that!


----------



## feorag

Good luck in your search, but if you aren't successful, pm me and let me know and I'll see if any of my local persian breeders can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Charlibob

Thanks : victory:

I've looking around and there are few breeders near Manchester, just finding a white one seems to be difficult. When I figure out where we're gunna move to and such and I'll be putting my name down for one!

Are there any other breeds that make good house/lap cats?? I don't know anything about cat breeds I've only even seen just your normal cat in real life! I just chose Persian for the cute faces!


----------



## Shell195

What about an Exotic shorthair a persian without the huge coat:flrt:

http://www.exoticshorthaircatsociety.co.uk/aboutexotics.html


----------



## feorag

To be quite honest, the way that I see it all pedigree cats make good house cats - it just depends on what you are looking for, as I said earlier.

Some breeds are renowned for being placid natured and laid back, (persians, Maine *****, Ragdolls, Birmans, British) some are renowned for being wired-up (Abyssinians, Somalis, Devon and Cornish Rex, Sphynx (Shell will confirm those for you!!) - in fact any of the cats in the foreign, oriental and siamese section are all people oriented, inter-active cats.

I have Somalis and Siamese/Orientals, because that's what I want in a cat. I've always had dogs and so wanted cats that would behave similarly to dogs, rather than cats that would just lie around all day and ignore me!

Edit: Good idea Shell, the next best thing if you like the shorter heads is something from the British Section.


----------



## Shell195

Just thught of Exotics as they like their faces

My favourite is this:flrt: The ultimate cat


----------



## feorag

Really one of the best things you can do is to go to a cat show, look at the cats, decide which ones you like the look of and then talk to their owners/breeders about their temperament - that's what I usually advise people to do.

There's a championship cat show on Saturday at Chester in the Northgate Arena, but I guess that might be short notice for you? The next one in your area will be the North West Cat Club show at Leigh on the 26th September.


----------



## feorag

Yes, the ultimate, big lugged, bug eyed, wrinkly, nekkid critter!! 

To each their own :lol2:

This is a *PROPER* cat!!!!










[runs off to hide] :grin1:


----------



## Shell195

If you still want a Persian I know of a lovely private rescue in Manchester where they really take care to place the right cat in the right home. They are such nice people too http://persianrescue.webs.com/


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

those short haired persians are so funny! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well that's me back from the vets with Luna - again! :roll:

She started her usual wheezing and grunting last night and her voice is going this morning. Of course, being a cat she never does this on my days off - my vets surgery doesn't start until 10:00 on Fridays, I'm at work today and can never guarantee what time I will be home to take an afternoon appointment and out from early tomorrow morning at a retail outlet fundraising, and I was worried that if she was left until Monday she could deteriorate very quickly over the weekend and the worse she is, the longer it takes her to pick up again, so my vet just said "bring her straight up now". So that's her another steroid injection 4½ weeks after the last one.

I don't know whether she's getting progressively worse, or whether the summer weather, pollen count etc aggravates her respiratory tract more in the summer because the injection is now barely lasting a month whereas last year/winter she went months without one. It's all very frustrating and worrying cos I don't like her on the steroids although I appreciate the injection has less side effects than the tablets. 

I was looking out my old rabbit photographs the other day and I came across this one, taken in our holiday cottage in Dunoon when she was a year old. It's amazing what steroids, age and the loss of an ear can do to a beautiful cat. Sadly she's now a very overweight, rotund, odd-eared fatty! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I have no doubt you are worried sick about Luna, Eileen... Just keep at it, though. She was such a beautiful pud!! I didn't realise she only had one ear now, though...


----------



## Charlibob

I'm loving the exotic short hairs, are these just like a persian temperament wise but with short hair? I also love Maine ***** but are they actually as big as they look in the pictures :gasp: they look like a small lion :lol2:
And if I came home with a naked cat my boyfriend would kill me, he aint a fan of naked wrinkly animals :lol2:

Yeah its a bit short I'm working Saturday, but I can wait until September as I wont be getting a cat until January.


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> I'm loving the exotic short hairs, are these just like a persian temperament wise but with short hair? I also love Maine ***** but are they actually as big as they look in the pictures :gasp: they look like a small lion :lol2:
> And if I came home with a naked cat my boyfriend would kill me, he aint a fan of naked wrinkly animals :lol2:
> 
> Yeah its a bit short I'm working Saturday, but I can wait until September as I wont be getting a cat until January.


Yes Exotics are the same tempermant as Persians:flrt:
I have a Mainecoon but my boy although bigger than an average cat isnt as big as some that you see. I think Eileen said they are the USA lines

Nowt wrong with naked wrinkly kitties, my boy is divine:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Awww poor Luna I hope shes on the mend soon. Its amaxing how much cats shapes change as they mature. My Purdy was once a sleek, dainty girl and now aged about 6 shes filled out quite a bit:whistling2: and shes not even on medication:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw poor Purdy, I wouldn't be surprised if the pollen is aggravating her symptoms, hopefully she will improve in the autumn. Please give her a big fat kiss for me.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I have no doubt you are worried sick about Luna, Eileen... Just keep at it, though. She was such a beautiful pud!! I didn't realise she only had one ear now, though...


Well technically she does have 2 ears, she just only has one earhole! :lol2:

Her ear canal was removed when she was about 2-3 year old and the earhole stitched up. So now it's kinda droopy, as in this other pre-steroid post lughole photograph taken in 2007 :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Aw poor Purdy, I wouldn't be surprised if the pollen is aggravating her symptoms, hopefully she will improve in the autumn. Please give her a big fat kiss for me.


 
Purdy says thanks for the kiss but she actually not unwell:whistling2: I think you will find its Eileens girl Luna that is suffering:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Still any kisses will always be appreciated by an oriental! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well me on here quickly this morning to say good morning everyone - have a great day, I'm off to the retail outlet at Royal Quays, North Shields, with the animals again to raise money for The Sanctuary, so will be out all day.

No gassbagging all day leaving me to sit for hours catching up tonight!!! :bash:

Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Purdy says thanks for the kiss but she actually not unwell:whistling2: I think you will find its Eileens girl Luna that is suffering:lol2:


Oops :blush: well it gets bloody confusing here with all our pussies :lol2:



feorag said:


> Well me on here quickly this morning to say good morning everyone - have a great day, I'm off to the retail outlet at Royal Quays, North Shields, with the animals again to raise money for The Sanctuary, so will be out all day.
> 
> No gassbagging all day leaving me to sit for hours catching up tonight!!! :bash:
> 
> Enjoy yourselves!


Good luck hun I hope you have a great day! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Hope you have a great day, Eileen!! I think we are going out for a bit today... Not really left the house since Diesel came home and don't want him to get to thinking that we are ALWAYS home.


----------



## Soulwax

A hot pie


----------



## Shell195

Unfamiliar said:


> A hot pie


 



If you say so:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Hiya, me back now! 

Had a most enjoyable day - ended up only taking Calleigh cos Monty was in the blue, but she behaved impeccably and impressed everyone, even a lot who at first sight recoiled and cringed roll: see that a lot when I'm out!)

The tombola went well and between us Kim and I painted a few faces, so we made just over £150 which is £150 they wouldn't have had otherwise.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hiya, me back now!
> 
> Had a most enjoyable day - ended up only taking Calleigh cos Monty was in the blue, but she behaved impeccably and impressed everyone, even a lot who at first sight recoiled and cringed roll: see that a lot when I'm out!)
> 
> The tombola went well and between us Kim and I painted a few faces, so we made just over £150 which is £150 they wouldn't have had otherwise.


 

Bloody hell that was a great amount to raise:no1:

I seem to have spent all afternoon arguing so now Im just going to stay out of it as its to stressful
I ended up with a Chinese hamster today, shes a right little cutie and doesnt bite at all. I dont even know how old she is but I took her out of her bed to show Steve and she stayed asleep all curled up:flrt:
I didnt really want a hammy but couldnt leave her where she was though, it just wasnt right


----------



## ditta

well im just back from a&e where i was dragged kicking and screaming by cat........i had her up all night with terrible pain in my hip......anyways im back now and meds just setting in so feeling a little stoned.

they dont really know wats causing the pain but it may be shingles or skin infection, but i have no rash, sweeling, hotness or owt just really bad pain and sensitive skin.

just to say forgive me if i spout crap these meds are quite strong:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I seem to have spent all afternoon arguing so now Im just going to stay out of it as its to stressful


Bloody Hell, Shell!! I knew what it would be about so I looked at your subscribed posts and saw what was being said on that thread! 

To say I was disgusted is an understatement and I'm not surprised that thread has been locked! I really don't think I've ever met anyone as opinionated as Lisa what a bloody cheek for her to say the things she did! It's as well the thread was locked before I would have been posting on that because of the nasty things she was saying. 

Ditta - that sounds horrendous - I'm not surprised you were dragged to a&e!! I've never had shingles, but if that's what it is, I've heard enough from people who have it to know that it's a bloody painful condition!!

I hope the meds help!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody Hell, Shell!! I knew what it would be about so I looked at your subscribed posts and saw what was being said on that thread!
> 
> To say I was disgusted is an understatement and I'm not surprised that thread has been locked! I really don't think I've ever met anyone as opinionated as Lisa what a bloody cheek for her to say the things she did! It's as well the thread was locked before I would have been posting on that because of the nasty things she was saying.
> 
> Ditta - that sounds horrendous - I'm not surprised you were dragged to a&e!! I've never had shingles, but if that's what it is, I've heard enough from people who have it to know that it's a bloody painful condition!!
> 
> I hope the meds help!!


 
Some people on this forum are nothing better than scum


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

oh no, sounds depressing, I've not been on this avo cos an old friend of mine has been to visit with her six week old baby :2thumb:

well done Eileen! Thats fantastic! :no1:

Ditta I hope you feel better soon hun!

Can I just ask why is it lately if someone suggests taking an injured animal to the vet loads of gob shites come on and make out that you're an idiot for suggesting it? :censor: sake.


----------



## Shell195

On Friday I went to visit my 12 day old great nephew:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Awwww 12 days!!!! I love them when they are tiny, I love their smell, their cries, how tiny their finger and toe nails are......oooo if they stayed like that...........:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

One of the kittens has started to hunt. Bless him. Why is there never a camera handy? Went into the sculelry this evening and found him toying with.....................................................a flipping great big stag beetle who was trying to bite him. Bless 'im but I don't think Guinness got his full share of brains when he was borned.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Fidge and Fiddle are fixated with insects too! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hope you get to feeling better, Ditta!!

*goes to see what all the talk is about*


----------



## Amalthea

I kept out of that thread about Emma, cuz I think she is a nice person, but every time I have ever been to her house, I wanted to leave straight away. I know my house may not be perfect and it smells like animals, but I would actually feel dirty in Emma's house... And I had to really badger her into getting money she owed me for some mice ages ago... Before it came out that she tends to get animals on "tick" and not pay.


----------



## feorag

What is so frustrating about that thread and all the other witch hunt threads is the number of people who jump on the bandwagon and join the bitching who have never been to the "victim's" house or had any dealings with them, they just read what is said, believe and jump in!

The way it went in the end I think was disgraceful.

On a lighter note did you get any photos of said nephew Shell.

It reminded me I was talking to a couple of ladies about snakes today and at first I thought one of them had her arm in a sling. It was a big sling, which I thought was odd, but then I realised it was a baby sling. However, I couldn't see anything in it and I was wondering where the missing baby was, cos I couldn't see a pram anywhere. So in the end I couldn't resist and asked where the baby was and she was inside the sling but she was so tiny, ickle wee there was none of her sticking out either end :lol2: She was 2 weeks old and weighed 7lb - bless!! Our Iain was 7lb 1oz born, but I can't believe he was that tiny!!!


----------



## Shell195

My great nephew weighed 7lb 4oz and looked so tiny Will get a pic up tomorrow as Sophie took loads of him


----------



## feorag

Great thanks! I shall look forward to that!

I finally finished Dennis' jumper tonight so I'll get everything packaged up tomorrow, the rat book, 2 baby taggies and Dennis' sweater (was there anything else - can't remember? :lol and get them to the post office on Monday cos someone on here has bought the second pair of butterfly wellies I bought for Ellie and I need to get them posted off on Monday too.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Great thanks! I shall look forward to that!
> 
> I finally finished Dennis' jumper tonight so I'll get everything packaged up tomorrow, the rat book, 2 baby taggies and Dennis' sweater (was there anything else - can't remember? :lol and get them to the post office on Monday cos someone on here has bought the second pair of butterfly wellies I bought for Ellie and I need to get them posted off on Monday too.


 
Thats wonderful. Thankyou:flrt: The rat thing too lol


----------



## Amalthea

I can't stand how people who have had no dealings with a person seem to NEED to join in a thread like that, but I can understand some of the points made. Emma needs help and it's a shame, cuz she is a lovely person.


----------



## feorag

That's the point though, isn't it Jen? There clearly is grounds for concern, but most of the people who are slagging her off don't know her personally and have never been to her house and as far as I'm concerned, are not in a position to criticise because they don't know anything about her, other than what they are reading.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I think I'm due on......I could slap someone silly......:devil:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I think I'm due on......I could slap someone silly......:devil:


 

:lol2: Is that all my daughter feels the urge to kill people :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I think I'm due on......I could slap someone silly......:devil:



Can we take a vote on whom you should slap?
Can we watch and will there be a video on youtube? What slapping style will you use?
I personally like to 'you've been tango-ed' style for general noise, shock and bystander amusement factor. A slap a day can keep the megrims away.


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* A friend of mine gets scary when she's due on! *lol*

Exactly, Eileen!! I do hope Emma is getting the help she desperately needs now, though.


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> *lol* A friend of mine gets scary when she's due on! *lol*
> 
> Exactly, Eileen!! I do hope Emma is getting the help she desperately needs now, though.


 I used to be really crabby when I was due on. Trouble is, nobody noticed any change from my usual behaviour.:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I've never been really bad in the PMS area... But I currently don't have to deal with it at all... BLISS!


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I've never been really bad in the PMS area... But I currently don't have to deal with it at all... BLISS!


me neither any more. It's great :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Wonderful!! *nods* I actually came off my pill while I was in the US last year (my hubby was here, so I figgered I'd give myself a break from it)... URGH!!! Now I've got the implant and no periods at all. Tis lovely!


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Wonderful!! *nods* I actually came off my pill while I was in the US last year (my hubby was here, so I figgered I'd give myself a break from it)... URGH!!! Now I've got the implant and no periods at all. Tis lovely!


 I haven't taken the pill for the last 30+ years. In fact, since I have lived alone for most of my life, I have not needed any contraception. When I needed any, I had a coil fitted.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I was on the combined pill for about 6 years and then a couple months ago, while I was seeing the doctor (not my GP, though, cuz I can't stand him), I was told that diabetics have a high chance of stroke when on that pill. It would have been nice for my GP (yet another reason to not like him) to have told me when he put me on it!! So I opted for this implant thingy-ma-jig...


----------



## feorag

I never particularly suffered from PMS I'm pleased to say, I was just a bit more crabbit than usual! :lol2: 

And I've never had to worry about that for quite a few years now - it's great!!!


----------



## Jb1432

Is this thread now about both kind of pussies?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, it is mainly full of women *lol* We chat about just about everything...


----------



## feorag

:lol2: but if you want to discuss PMS and 'lady stuff' we are happy to discuss it with you! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yes we could film it and put it on you tube, i know who i'd like to beat up too! :lol2: I've always been bad for my hormones, I wish they'd just take it all away.


----------



## Shell195

Sometimes its crap being a woman. My daughter suffers terribly but has a needle phobia so wont have the implant put in.
Last year I had fibroids that made me look 7 months pregnant and made me incapable of even putting a sock on my foot. I had an operation that got rid of them and the weight is still coming off but how I suffered.
I keep praying for the menopause to kick in I cant flipping wait but it appears its not ready to happen just yet:devil:
Sometimes I wish I was a man:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Bloody hell I've got Fibroids too! :gasp: I didn't know until not long ago when my already horrible periods turned into the periods from hell so they sent me for a scan. The doc has suggested the mirena coil but i had a coil years ago and it was a nightmare. What op did they give you Shell?


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Bloody hell I've got Fibroids too! :gasp: I didn't know until not long ago when my already horrible periods turned into the periods from hell so they sent me for a scan. The doc has suggested the mirena coil but i had a coil years ago and it was a nightmare. What op did they give you Shell?


I had this and I believe if you are still of childbearing age you can still get pregnant

*Uterine Artery Embolisation*


Uterine artery embolisation (embolization) for fibroids is a relatively new procedure first carried out in France in a small number of cases in the early 90s (1). Since then there have been a number of publications on the technique (2-18). The procedure which is non surgical involves the occlusion of blood vessels supplying uterine fibroids. *Procedure*

Fibroid embolisation is carried out by an Interventional Radiologist and is technically demanding, requiring significant experience in the technique.
Under local anaesthesia and intravenous sedation a tiny catheter is inserted under local anaesthetic into an artery in the right groin. Under X-ray control a micro catheter is introduced selectively into each of the two arteries that supply the uterus. The micro catheter is passed approximately half way down the artery and then fine particles of a solid substance called PVA (Poly Vinyl Alcohol) are injected through the catheter into the uterine artery. The particles are carried to the leash of vessels supplying the fibroids. These vessels become silted up thereby depriving the fibroid of blood which dies and shrinks. PVA is an inert harmless material which has been used to occlude vessels in other parts of the body for decades (19). 

Following the procedure the patient usually experiences pain over the next 12 to 24 hours. The pain varies from mild to severe and is controlled by intravenous and oral analgesics. Occasionally over the next 1-2 weeks the patient may experience cramps and occasionally some bleeding and often run a mild intermittent temperature in the first week. Patients spend 2 days in hospital and are usually advised to take 2 weeks off work. In our series the average time to patients feeling completely 'normal' was 2.2 weeks. During the procedure intravenous sedation is administered as required. 
The complete process of fibroid shrinkage or in some cases expulsion takes about 6 to 9 months. However most patients notice a considerable improvement in their symptoms within 3 months.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Sometimes I wish I was a man:whistling2:


 Naaah yer don't. Just imagine having to shave every day and watch how you sit down in case of squashing yer danglers.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ooo i might ask the gp about that, I REALLY don't want any more kids so that wouldn't be an issue anyway :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> ooo i might ask the gp about that, I REALLY don't want any more kids so that wouldn't be an issue anyway :lol2:


 
I cant believe the difference this procedure made to me. I could actually walk the dogs, tie shoe laces and get my life back. I had fibroids for years and when I gave smoking I put on a bit of weight which encouraged them to grow which made me less active which made me put more weight on which made them grow more.It was a vicious circle but after the op I lost weight as they shrunk which made me become more active which made the weight drop off. Its about a year since I had it done and the weight is still coming off:flrt:
My GP didnt want me to have it done as he said it was still experimental but the specialist wouldnt do a hysterectomy as he said I was too fat at the time but I couldnt lose weight as I wasnt able to be active:bash: Im sure Im the only person that joined Slimming world that had a weight gain every week even though I followed the plan to the letter
Now Im not on any diet I just eat when Im hungry and small amounts of what I feel like but still the weight continues to come off, its wonderful:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

btw new pics of simba on the Simba simba simba thread


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I've put loads of weight on over the last couple of months and i still try to be active to try and get rid of it but it doesn't work. Maybe that's why then......My belly is huge. I had to go out and buy some jeans because the ones that fit me at crimbo don't fit at all. 

I've got one by my ovary and a uterine one too. I dread my periods and am practically housebound just in case it's a bad one. I didn't realise smoking had anything to do with it? I stopped about five years ago :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I've put loads of weight on over the last couple of months and i still try to be active to try and get rid of it but it doesn't work. Maybe that's why then......My belly is huge. I had to go out and buy some jeans because the ones that fit me at crimbo don't fit at all.
> 
> I've got one by my ovary and a uterine one too. I dread my periods and am practically housebound just in case it's a bad one. I didn't realise smoking had anything to do with it? I stopped about five years ago :gasp:


I am now quite an expert on Fibroids, they actually grow when you gain weight and at quite a scary rate too and as giving up smoking usually results in gaining a few pounds this in turn feeds the fibroids


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

OMG!!!! I am going to be straight on the phone to the GP tomo!!!!! How do I find out if any of the hospitals here do the procedure?


----------



## Amalthea

I have always had really bad period cramps, but the last BC pill I was on, stopped my periods completely... And the same has happened with the implant. Shell, tell your daughter, that I am a BIG whimp when it comes to needles (yes, I inject myself several times a day, but it's different when you do it yourself) and I managed to have the implant put in. It wasn't nearly as bad as I expected it to be.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> OMG!!!! I am going to be straight on the phone to the GP tomo!!!!! How do I find out if any of the hospitals here do the procedure?


 
Ask your GP as I believe most hospitals now offer this procedure. I think you will need referral to a Gyne first as this is what happened to me. They then discussed the options available. I was then referred to the Radiologist that performed the procedure and she talked me through it. Then I had to wait for an appointment to have it done. It was well worth it though


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I have always had really bad period cramps, but the last BC pill I was on, stopped my periods completely... And the same has happened with the implant. Shell, tell your daughter, that I am a BIG whimp when it comes to needles (yes, I inject myself several times a day, but it's different when you do it yourself) and I managed to have the implant put in. It wasn't nearly as bad as I expected it to be.


 
What was the last BC pill called Jen?
No way Sophie will have any needle at all she gets panic attacks and faints and has self induced fits, she certainly doesnt take after me:whip:
She has always suffered but none of the pills have worked for her yet.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Poor Sophie, I do feel for her.


----------



## Amalthea

My last pill was Loestrin... I would still be on it if it didn't cause strokes in diabetics. It was a good pill... You have a 12 hour window to take it in, as well.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> My last pill was Loestrin... I would still be on it if it didn't cause strokes in diabetics. It was a good pill... You have a 12 hour window to take it in, as well.


 

Nope shes had that one and that didnt help her either.She had about 5 different pills up to now and none of them can regulate her periods


----------



## Amalthea

That sucks so bad...


----------



## vetdebbie

fenwoman said:


> I haven't taken the pill for the last 30+ years. In fact, since I have lived alone for most of my life, I have not needed any contraception. When I needed any, I had a coil fitted.


 
I went to have a coil fitted 3-4 months ago. They put the local in, then I passed out and had a fit. Was too chicken to go back!! The pill turns me very moody and sets off my depression and anxiety, so now the hubby and I are practising the safest sex of all!! (Mostly due to health issues, but hey it works!  )


----------



## Shell195

vetdebbie said:


> I went to have a coil fitted 3-4 months ago. They put the local in, then* I passed out and had a fit*. Was too chicken to go back!! The pill turns me very moody and sets off my depression and anxiety, so now the hubby and I are practising the safest sex of all!! (Mostly due to health issues, but hey it works!  )


 

That is exactly what Sophie does if they try and get blood off her


----------



## feorag

vetdebbie said:


> so now the hubby and I are practising the safest sex of all!! (Mostly due to health issues, but hey it works!  )


I take it you are referring to abstinence?? :lol2:

I've read all your posts, but can't join in being as how I'm so old I don't have periods any more and never had many problems when I did, for which I was eternally grateful! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen I'm so jealous!!! :lol2:

Well good morning all, I'm quite tired as El's had no melatonin for a few weeks and her sleeping, or lack of it is getting worse and worse.....last night I fell asleep at 11, she came in at 12 and was moving around my room. She got in with me, then out, then in, then out, then in.......then she went and got some cheese and onion crisps and decided to eat them next to me.....then she went back to bed, then 2.30 she was back again and off to watch telly downstairs......so had to persuade her to go to bed. Then Fidge decided he wanted to go down :bash: them all!!!!!

Hope you all had a better sleep than me : victory:


----------



## feorag

Enma, that sounds horrendous! Is this just a problem that has arisen with El since she hit puberty, or has she always had sleep problems?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

She's always had sleep problems.....she has nightmares sometimes and shouts and screams in her sleep, it's common with autism / adhd. Bless her I've dragged her out of bed and she's worn out now.


----------



## Shell195

Good morning all. Em thats ounds awful. I rememeber when Chris was on Melatonin, how come they have stopped it?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

We ran out, she's on 9mg now so I thought we would try and have a break from it since it's the hols, and at first it's not too bad but it's getting silly now. We don't see her psychiatrist until next week so I phoned for a script and he's got swine flu and is off sick!!!!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> We ran out, she's on 9mg now so I thought we would try and have a break from it since it's the hols, and at first it's not too bad but it's getting silly now. We don't see her psychiatrist until next week so I phoned for a script and he's got swine flu and is off sick!!!!


 
I remember chris having a break now as their body gets used to it and it isnt as effective. I hate it when kids cant sleep


----------



## feorag

As you all know I had problems with Elise when she was a child, but thank goodness she slept! She never stopped all day and was a nightmare, but when she went to bed she slept the night through and came out the bedroom door like a banshee at 6:30 in the morning. I do think that you can cope with these problems during the day *if* you've had a good night's sleep, but how you manage without that I can't imagine!

I used to say to friends that I would have said Elise had adhd, but the fact that she slept made me feel it was something else. I knew something wasn't right with her behaviour, but nobody could tell me what it was and because she was intelligent and learned to mask this behaviour outside the home, when I sought help for her, the doctors decided it was a behavioural problem and she was referred to a psychologist. Had she not successfully masked the problem outside the home, we might have been referred to a psychiatrist and he _might_ have got to the root of her problems and the nightmare we've all lived with her since she was a teenager might never have happened. Having said that both her counsellor and the psychiatrist she saw in June said that the adolescent psychologist she was when she was 13-14 should have picked up what the problem was! Oh hindsight is cruel.


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds terrible!! I hate it when you have to deal with something after not sleeping well at all...


----------



## feorag

With the aid of the little green light (loving it!!) I can see you're not on line Shell, but I'm now packing up your goodies! 

This is Dennis' finished jumper. I've just gone around the edges of the armholes with 1 row of rib to finish it off properly, but I've made the armholes 2" bigger in circumference so it should be easier to put it on him. Also, the camera doesn't like red very much and so it's come out a bit 'cerisey' here, but rest assured it's bright red!










And I'm sending you these 2 taggies




















And the "Scuttling Gourmet" book.

I've sold the duplicate flowery wellies that I bought for Ellie on here, so I'm going off to the post office this afternoon to post everything off.

Then I'm going to list the clothes I've got left that I bought for Chloe's Christmas. I shop all year round looking for bargains and reductions for the girls and I had over £100's worth of clothing for her, but I'm just not prepared to send her any more presents, because I don't believe that David will give them to her, or he'll give them to her and not tell her they're from me. 

I've decided I'm just going to open a savings account and everything I spend on Mollie and Ellie for birthdays and christmases I'm going to put the same amount into that account and then when (and if) she does come back to me when she's old enough to think for herself, I'll give her the money.

In a foolishly generous moment I gave the whole lot to Matt (Elise's ex) at Christmas and told him to take whatever he wanted for his daughter, Cerys who is the same age. If I'd known he was going to dump Elise barely a month later I wouldn't have done that!! What is left I'm going to try and sell to recoup my money. Then I've got the stuff I've got put away for her birthday which was last week. Not much of that though because I knew this was going to happen.


----------



## MSL

Hello ladies, gosh you all sound like you have been busy, in the wars etc..........sleep depravation is the absolute worst, very difficult to be positive and try and solve issues when all you want to do is collapse in a heap........
I haven't been posting a huge amount, just here and there, reading threads with a mixture of disbelief in some cases and downright disgust in others.......watching the witch hunts and the nasty people having a good time at others expense..and remembering why I don't bother anymore!...


and on a cat note....how do you think a male neutered cat would reacte to a new kitten, he is fairly chilled and laid back but don't want to introduce a new kitten without knowing the pitfalls....


----------



## feorag

Hi Penny - I know exactly what you mean about the disgust - have to say I've felt the same reading some of the stuff on those witch hunt threads. I have no problem with people passing comment from knowledge, but jumping in to castigate on hearsay just really p*sses me off!! :lol2:

I wouldn't have thought you'd have a problem introducing another kitten to a male neuter. Male neuters tend to be very laid back, but a kitten would definitely be easier I think. If it were me I'd introduce another male kitten rather than a female, but Shell might disagree with that - we;re both speaking from personal experience and we both have different cats obviously.

I would just say, take it slowly because they will very likely show aggression to each other (it always amazes me the differences between dogs and cats - most puppies view every new animal they meet as a potential friend and most kittens view them as a potential enemy!) at first, so don't leave them alone together, but I'm certain you've enough experience and common sense to know that and to let them do it all in their own time.


----------



## Amalthea

That is terrible, Eileen!! But I think the savings account is the right idea... {{{hugs}}}

Dennis' jumper looks great!!! 

It's usually relatively easy introducing a kitten to a household that is already owned by a cat... It's just introducing another cat that can be difficult


----------



## Shell195

Hi Eileen as you can tell by my green light Im online at the minute, Dennis`s jumper looks wonderful just what I had in mind:no1:
And the cute taggies too:2thumb: I really must get Sophie to send me the photos of the baby so you can Awww at them as all babies are cute.

I agree you can cope with an overactive child if you have had a goodnights sleep but to try and cope without sleep is a nightmare.
The savings account sounds a great idea

Anyway Thanks again Eileen


Introducing a kitten is very easy to do and as Jen said, its introducing an adult that is such hard work


----------



## feorag

Thanks Jen - I just know he will not want to give her anything from me (or any of the rest of the family) and I'm damned if I'm going to go out and spend hours and hours choosing nice clothes for her and then not know whether he's given them to her and told her they're from me or whether he just hasn't mentioned that they're from me.

So I figure this is the best way to do it. At least if she wants contact with me when she grows up, she'll have a nice little nest egg to go out and treat herself with. I could never just not get her anything or pretend she doesn't exist, because I'm not seeing her. I send her little things when I write letters, but I'm just not prepared to send a lot of expensive stuff.


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Hi Penny - I know exactly what you mean about the disgust - have to say I've felt the same reading some of the stuff on those witch hunt threads. I have no problem with people passing comment from knowledge, but jumping in to castigate on hearsay just really p*sses me off!! :lol2:
> 
> I wouldn't have thought you'd have a problem introducing another kitten to a male neuter. Male neuters tend to be very laid back, but a kitten would definitely be easier I think. If it were me I'd introduce another male kitten rather than a female, but Shell might disagree with that - we;re both speaking from personal experience and we both have different cats obviously.
> 
> I would just say, take it slowly because they will very likely show aggression to each other (it always amazes me the differences between dogs and cats - most puppies view every new animal they meet as a potential friend and most kittens view them as a potential enemy!) at first, so don't leave them alone together, but I'm certain you've enough experience and common sense to know that and to let them do it all in their own time.


 Thanks Eileen, I was thinking another male, and I was going to do it very slowly, using a large dog cage for the kitten initially (huge.....big enough for litter tray bed etc etc)so they can check each other out without having access to each other, just take it slow and see how it goes......

as for the threads...honestly the aggressiveness and pure nastiness semms to be getting worse......anyway......must tell Shell that the husky is doing really well and getting a bit more weight on her....


----------



## Amalthea

It's such a shame you have to do that, Eileen...  Unforunately, you can't choose your family, right? {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> It's such a shame you have to do that, Eileen...  Unforunately, you can't choose your family, right? {{{hugs}}}


You most certainly can't choose your in-laws - that's for sure! :lol2:

Shell you and I cross posted, but I've parcelled everything up and once it stops raining cos it's pisitively possing down here at the minute, I'm off to the post office.

Once you've got them and are happy with everything and I know the postage cost we'll settle up - that's the bad bit!! :sad: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Thanks Eileen, I was thinking another male, and I was going to do it very slowly, using a large dog cage for the kitten initially (huge.....big enough for litter tray bed etc etc)so they can check each other out without having access to each other, just take it slow and see how it goes......
> 
> as for the threads...honestly the aggressiveness and pure nastiness semms to be getting worse......anyway......must tell Shell that the husky is doing really well and getting a bit more weight on her....


 \


I agree the nastiness on here from people with no first hand experiance or any involvement is disgusting. If that was me they were talking about I would be issuing some kind of law suit as the things said and done on those threads were beyond evil


Im glad your husky is putting weight on and hope the advice helped. I take it you never had her bloodtested or vet checked as suggested by some members:lol2: Good luck with the new kitten do you have one in mind??


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> \
> 
> 
> I agree the nastiness on here from people with no first hand experiance or any involvement is disgusting. If that was me they were talking about I would be issuing some kind of law suit as the things said and done on those threads were beyond evil
> 
> 
> Im glad your husky is putting weight on and hope the advice helped. I take it you never had her bloodtested or vet checked as suggested by some members:lol2: Good luck with the new kitten do you have one in mind??


 
LOL......funnily enough no, I know some people are in fact quite stupid and need people to tell them not to stick there fingers in an electrical socket but really??!!!!
bright eyed and bushy tailed she was just going through dog puberty lol, just wanted to give her a little boost,oh and the comment about not enough excercise, so 2 walks aday, one of 3 miles is not enough for a 1 yr old husky....hmmmmmmlol never mind, she now has a plentiful supply of good marrow bones from the butcher and a mix of a high protein working dog food and commercial barf everyday, and I have to say looks amazing......her hind quarters are bulking up and she doesnt look quite so lean .......anyway
......back to cats......as things have really settled now in our house, my hubby doesnt work weekends anymore I was looking at getting another cat, Odi loves spending time with our neighbours cat, they visit each other on our adjoining fence!....I would really love a Bengal but they are out of our price range.....I am not tooo fussed, will just keep an eye out locally for any that are being sold I think.......


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Eileen that jumper is gorgeous!!! I might be needing a jumper for Bean :lol2: I do feel for you where Elise is concerned, it must have been and still be so difficult for you. I bet people didn't believe you when you talked about her behaviour. The saving's account does sound like the best plan. 

What's with all the bitching lately? Why are so many people not taking their animals to the vets when they are injured? I hope I haven't said anything untoward, sometimes tho I get really pissed off so If I have been offensive let me know so I can apologise :blush:

I think because Ellie was such hard work from the moment she popped out I never had another. Her dad did say that I "wasn't allowed" as i was "selfish" during labour, and before she was diagnosed with the autism I had all kinds of people telling me she was fine and that I was a bad mother.....so my confidence really disappeared. Looking back I know that this wasn't the case at all, but it's too late now. No wonder I have lots of pets to look after!


----------



## MSL

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Eileen that jumper is gorgeous!!! I might be needing a jumper for Bean :lol2: I do feel for you where Elise is concerned, it must have been and still be so difficult for you. I bet people didn't believe you when you talked about her behaviour. The saving's account does sound like the best plan.
> 
> What's with all the bitching lately? Why are so many people not taking their animals to the vets when they are injured? I hope I haven't said anything untoward, sometimes tho I get really pissed off so If I have been offensive let me know so I can apologise :blush:
> 
> I think because Ellie was such hard work from the moment she popped out I never had another. Her dad did say that I "wasn't allowed" as i was "selfish" during labour, and before she was diagnosed with the autism I had all kinds of people telling me she was fine and that I was a bad mother.....so my confidence really disappeared. Looking back I know that this wasn't the case at all, but it's too late now. No wonder I have lots of pets to look after!


 
LOL.....sUKA WASNT INJURED, JUST GOING THROUGH A SKINNY PHASE, i JUST ASKED FOR ADVICE ON FOODS TO BOLSTER HER UP A BIT, ...oops. found the cl key!
Anyway, just got people telling me she needed to get to the vets asap etc, and she didnt, she wasnt ill just starting to fill her skin if that makes sense.
As a mum of 3, its a hard lesson to learn but I take no notice of what peopls say about me or the kids, people are so judgemental but very often fail to see the failings in there own parenting!...I am not surprised your confidence disappeared if people were telling you you were a bad mother...thats awful!...you know whats best for your child, ignore the rest and stick to your guns...thats said it must be exhausting, do you get any respite?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hey Penny : victory: No respite, but it's loads better now than it was years ago! I can reason with her when she gets stressed and she is on the right meds now, it was hard work getting them sorted out and quite a few people made it clear that they really didn't approve of the meds, but the lovely kind funny polite girl that was hiding is no longer, and she has settled down at school mostly too! :flrt: Whatever you do people will bitch about you, sometimes you just can't win can you. Let them walk a mile in my shoes I think now. I bet they couldn't. And if I had a quid for every time someone told me to give her a good slapping :censor:

I missed your thread about Suka, I just went and read it. I would have thought that she looks in excellent condition and is only stretching out a bit as she grows! She's beautiful :flrt:


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Eileen that jumper is gorgeous!!! I might be needing a jumper for Bean :lol2: I do feel for you where Elise is concerned, it must have been and still be so difficult for you. I bet people didn't believe you when you talked about her behaviour. The saving's account does sound like the best plan.
> 
> What's with all the bitching lately? Why are so many people not taking their animals to the vets when they are injured? I hope I haven't said anything untoward, sometimes tho I get really pissed off so If I have been offensive let me know so I can apologise :blush:
> 
> I think because Ellie was such hard work from the moment she popped out I never had another. Her dad did say that I "wasn't allowed" as i was "selfish" during labour, and before she was diagnosed with the autism I had all kinds of people telling me she was fine and that I was a bad mother.....so my confidence really disappeared. Looking back I know that this wasn't the case at all, but it's too late now. No wonder I have lots of pets to look after!


Thanks Emma! :2thumb: I can make you a jumper for Bean no problem!

You see I think a mother knows! She is with her child more than any other person (unless the child is left with childminders 24/7 of course) and they know when something is wrong. I always knew Elise's behaviour wasn't 'normal' and even though her and Iain had different fathers and were both very much like their fathers (Iain, kind, placid, easy going, laid back - Elise, short tempered, volatile, selfish) they were still both treated the same and yet the difference was more than just nature versus nurture!

Twice I asked for help and twice I was referred to psychologists who talked a load of rubbish to be quite honest! The first one, when her behaviour really began to deteriorate when she was about 9 said we should let her have what she wanted :roll: The second one when she was a teenager said she was 'emotionally immature' and she couldn't handle close emotional relationships, which was why she was a problem within the house and not outside of it. He wanted to send her away to boarding school! :gasp:. With hindsight I'm so glad I refused to do that (although it was tempting - the thought of peace in the household!) as I think it would have made things worse.

Penny, I think Emma is referring to a thread where someone posted that their cat had a sore eye and how could they tell if there was any damage. We all posted that only a vet could tell her that and she should take it to a vet. It then got very personal and she went off and made another thread in off topic telling everyone that we were talking a load of rubbish and that there was nothing wrong with the eye!! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

That thread you pointed me to is getting on my nerves, Eileen... The guy keeps asking the same things and I keep answering.


----------



## MSL

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Hey Penny : victory: No respite, but it's loads better now than it was years ago! I can reason with her when she gets stressed and she is on the right meds now, it was hard work getting them sorted out and quite a few people made it clear that they really didn't approve of the meds, but the lovely kind funny polite girl that was hiding is no longer, and she has settled down at school mostly too! :flrt: Whatever you do people will bitch about you, sometimes you just can't win can you. Let them walk a mile in my shoes I think now. I bet they couldn't. And if I had a quid for every time someone told me to give her a good slapping :censor:
> 
> I missed your thread about Suka, I just went and read it. I would have thought that she looks in excellent condition and is only stretching out a bit as she grows! She's beautiful :flrt:


I like that 'stretching out a bit'..lol

Parenting is hard. I am quite firm with my boys, basically because I want them to grow into useful human beings, that said I get a hard time off some of my friends for being too strict!! what they don't see is the love that is in our house...sounds gooey I know bu the =best advise I ever had was from a friend who said that as long as there was love in equal measure to the firmness I wouldnt go far wrong and I think its true for my boys......I don't know how I would cope with a child who needed that bit extra...thats why you got Ellie, because you can cope and are doing a good job!!!!I would probably crumble in a heap because of the pressure so go you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol...... we all need to be a bit nicer to ourselves I think and realise we are doing ok!.
...I do get a lot compliments about how well mannered my children are when we are out and about so I must be doing something right!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That thread you pointed me to is getting on my nerves, Eileen... The guy keeps asking the same things and I keep answering.


I know exactly what you mean - sorry for getting you involved!" :lol2:

However, he is only a child - not a grown up, so at least he's trying to do everything right.

Penny I totally agree with you! As a post-war baby I had a hard childhood - my father used a leather belt and my mother thought nothing of clipping me around the ear, but I knew that I was loved by both of them. My mother showed it more than my father when I was a child, but I always knew my father thought the world of me! And it never did me any harm.

I hate bad mannered, rude children and I meet a lot nowadays because I work with children. Table manners are my very weak spot. I hate bad table manners and people who eat with their mouths open and everywhere I go now, that's what I see! It drives me nuts!!! :bash: My daughter blames me for the fact that she's now the same and tells me it's my fault!

Although Elise made our family life hell, I was always grateful that I never received a complaint about her behaviour at school or at her friends' homes. I think I preferred it that way, as hard as it was on the rest of us in the household.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Bloody kids eh! Who'd have them! :lol2: I've been told I'm too strict on Ellie and don't give her enough freedom.....but she's not smoking and drinking in the park with her mates so I must be doing something right :whistling2: We ROCK!!!!! :no1: ha ha ha ha ha! Funny thing is a lot of the people who criticised me didn't even have kids! 

Stretching out.....yes I think they definately do when they are big dogs, like they can only grow one way at a time, they have to grow long then fill out, then grow long again.....:lol2:

Bean's got a jumper but it's halfway up her little chest and half her nipples will freeze come winter :gasp:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Thanks Emma! :2thumb: I can make you a jumper for Bean no problem!
> 
> You see I think a mother knows! She is with her child more than any other person (unless the child is left with childminders 24/7 of course) and they know when something is wrong. I always knew Elise's behaviour wasn't 'normal' and even though her and Iain had different fathers and were both very much like their fathers (Iain, kind, placid, easy going, laid back - Elise, short tempered, volatile, selfish) they were still both treated the same and yet the difference was more than just nature versus nurture!
> 
> Twice I asked for help and twice I was referred to psychologists who talked a load of rubbish to be quite honest! The first one, when her behaviour really began to deteriorate when she was about 9 said we should let her have what she wanted :roll: The second one when she was a teenager said she was 'emotionally immature' and she couldn't handle close emotional relationships, which was why she was a problem within the house and not outside of it. He wanted to send her away to boarding school! :gasp:. With hindsight I'm so glad I refused to do that (although it was tempting - the thought of peace in the household!) as I think it would have made things worse.
> 
> Penny, I think Emma is referring to a thread where someone posted that their cat had a sore eye and how could they tell if there was any damage. We all posted that only a vet could tell her that and she should take it to a vet. It then got very personal and she went off and made another thread in off topic telling everyone that we were talking a load of rubbish and that there was nothing wrong with the eye!! :roll:


I will have to go and have a look is that the one Amalthea is referring to?
(sorry don't know your name?)

Eileen, so is Elise, living with her Dad now, is that where the problem is arising from sending her presents and stuff?.....it must be so difficult.......its a good idea to keep a savings account at least that way she will know she was in your thoughts through the 'estranged' time......I hope things eventually work out for you.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That thread you pointed me to is getting on my nerves, Eileen... The guy keeps asking the same things and I keep answering.


 
Hmmm which one is that ? There are so many about at the minute:whip:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Jen, maybe you should leave it to the other "experts" :whistling2:

I always manage to embarrass ellie when we are out, if kids are being rude I tell them off. last time we went swimming a gang of kids pushed in and I told them to get back in their place, which they did! :2thumb: I tell adults too!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm which one is that ? There are so many about at the minute:whip:


:lol2: that's a fair comment


----------



## Amalthea

My name's Jen


----------



## Amalthea

The thread Eileen pointing me to is the mouse housing problems one...


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> I will have to go and have a look is that the one Amalthea is referring to?
> (sorry don't know your name?)
> 
> Eileen, so is Elise, living with her Dad now, is that where the problem is arising from sending her presents and stuff?.....it must be so difficult.......its a good idea to keep a savings account at least that way she will know she was in your thoughts through the 'estranged' time......I hope things eventually work out for you.


No Penny - don't forget I'm very old! :lol2:

Elise is my daughter and Chloe is her daughter. It's Chloe who lives with her father and he who has stopped us all having contact with her. After a 3 year court case and my life savings gone, I've had to give up and this is why I'm not prepared to send her any gifts.

Elise has just been diagnosed as bi-polar, which is what I was saying earlier. After we all gave up on the court case (that's Elise, Peter, my ex-husband and Chloe's blood related grandfather and Barry & I) she became very depressed and was referred for counselling. After 4 sessions with this counsellor she told her that she should ask her doctor for a referral to a psychiatrist because she thought she was bi-polar) She saw a psychiatrist in June, who agreed and said her drug taking would have been part of the bi-polar condition, as it's well known that bi-polar sufferers use drugs as a form of self-medication. She always said that the only time she felt like a 'normal' person was when she was using.

So Elise now is fine - well clean and has been off drugs for about 2-3 years. She is waiting to see a senior psychiatrist for the right treatment because of her addiction problems and will see him at the end of this month, but of course we are all suffering in the aftermath of her problems.


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Jen, maybe you should leave it to the other "experts" :whistling2:
> 
> I always manage to embarrass ellie when we are out, if kids are being rude I tell them off. last time we went swimming a gang of kids pushed in and I told them to get back in their place, which they did! :2thumb: I tell adults too!


:lol2: so do I Emma!

When we were at Flamingoland Mollie and I were waiting in a queue for a ride and 3 girls in front called their friends up to join them. I just looked at them and said "no way are they jumping the queue in front of us". They looked at me like they couldn't believe it and said they were all together, so I said "then you go to the back of the queue and join them, but they aren't jumping the queue in front of me! Poor Mollie was a bit embarrassed I think, but if I see bad manners or any child is rude to me or any children that are with me - then I step in.

My friend laughs at me cos even if the children who are with me aren't involved I tell kids off when they're doing something wrong, because their parents are just not bothering.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Do you know it's very common for people with Bi-polar and ADHD to self medicate, what a great shame that Elise wasn't diagnosed when she was young, what a nightmare. People make me mad when they say that you are putting labels on people, they don't understand the difference a diagnosis can make not just for the individual but for the whole family. You can only try to understand what's going on with them when you can access information about their condition. And it made a big difference to Ellie because she thought she was going mad, and hated herself. Have a big big hug Eileen.


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> No Penny - don't forget I'm very old! :lol2:
> 
> Elise is my daughter and Chloe is her daughter. It's Chloe who lives with her father and he who has stopped us all having contact with her. After a 3 year court case and my life savings gone, I've had to give up and this is why I'm not prepared to send her any gifts.
> 
> Elise has just been diagnosed as bi-polar, which is what I was saying earlier. After we all gave up on the court case (that's Elise, Peter, my ex-husband and Chloe's blood related grandfather and Barry & I) she became very depressed and was referred for counselling. After 4 sessions with this counsellor she told her that she should ask her doctor for a referral to a psychiatrist because she thought she was bi-polar) She saw a psychiatrist in June, who agreed and said her drug taking would have been part of the bi-polar condition, as it's well known that bi-polar sufferers use drugs as a form of self-medication. She always said that the only time she felt like a 'normal' person was when she was using.
> 
> So Elise now is fine - well clean and has been off drugs for about 2-3 years. She is waiting to see a senior psychiatrist for the right treatment because of her addiction problems and will see him at the end of this month, but of course we are all suffering in the aftermath of her problems.


Sorry Eileen, I remember now, I think we have discussed this before, i too am heading down the getting old route, compared to a lot on here anyway and tend to forget stuff fairly frequently! Sorry. Chloe, I would like to say will come round but you don't know what is being said toh her....it is such a shame and I have always thought grandparents rights are blatantly ignored in this country there must be hundreds and hundreds of Grandparents in your position who feel just as ignored as you do!...I think my mum and dad would kidnap my chldren if they thought they wouldnt get to see them........
That said, mum and dad came and collected them on Sunday and are bringing them back next SUnday,. They have fruit picking, go-cart making, digging and going to our frinds farm ...oh and making mummy some jam! on the menue this week!

Hello JEN!!!!!!!
nice to 'meet 'you

Shell, just read some of the stuff from Saturday....what on earth is wrong with these people that they are being so malicious, there are a couple who really need to take a good long hard look at themselves before putting the knife in to others. unbelievable!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Me and el are quite often going up to yorkshire to see her dad's parents. We are very close to them, closer than their sons are, which is disgusting when you think about it, neither of them lift a finger to help them and el's grandad is practically housebound and her grandma is his carer.


----------



## MSL

Just on a funny note as I said in my last post my boys are staying with Grandma and grandad for a week for their 'holiday'
Mum took them to our friends dairy farm yesterday.
They were on the phone last night, all excited and full of it having had a wonderful day..when my 7 year old said.....
' oh and mummy when you are in farm land and you say cow sh*t it's not swearing becasue it's just what you have trod in!'

Obviously I told him that we shouldn't say the word at all but I did giggle when I got off the phone, my friend has 3 big burly lads who work at the farm in the holidays i think they were giving the children lessons in 'farm talk'


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> And it made a big difference to Ellie because she thought she was going mad, and hated herself. Have a big big hug Eileen.


Do you know Emma, that's exactly what Elise said to me when she came home at Easter because she was so low and needed help. When she went home and the counsellor said she thought she was bi-polar she said it was a bit of a relief! She said she didn't want to have a mental illness, but it would be a relief to know if she was because it would give her an explanation for how badly she felt.


MSL said:


> Just on a funny note as I said in my last post my boys are staying with Grandma and grandad for a week for their 'holiday'
> Mum took them to our friends dairy farm yesterday.
> They were on the phone last night, all excited and full of it having had a wonderful day..when my 7 year old said.....
> ' oh and mummy when you are in farm land and you say cow sh*t it's not swearing becasue it's just what you have trod in!'


That's excellent Penny ! :2thumb:

And I'll bet they said it loads of times because it was 'permissable' :lol2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Do you know Emma, that's exactly what Elise said to me when she came home at Easter because she was so low and needed help. When she went home and the counsellor said she thought she was bi-polar she said it was a bit of a relief! She said she didn't want to have a mental illness, but it would be a relief to know if she was because it would give her an explanation for how badly she felt.
> 
> Thas the best thing about it then, once you know what is wrong you can start treating and start healing.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

MSL said:


> Just on a funny note as I said in my last post my boys are staying with Grandma and grandad for a week for their 'holiday'
> Mum took them to our friends dairy farm yesterday.
> They were on the phone last night, all excited and full of it having had a wonderful day..when my 7 year old said.....
> ' oh and mummy when you are in farm land and you say cow sh*t it's not swearing becasue it's just what you have trod in!'
> 
> Obviously I told him that we shouldn't say the word at all but I did giggle when I got off the phone, my friend has 3 big burly lads who work at the farm in the holidays i think they were giving the children lessons in 'farm talk'


:lol2: LETS HOPE THEY DON'T SEE ANY ANIMALS MAKING BABIES!!!! oo caps lock sorry!



feorag said:


> Do you know Emma, that's exactly what Elise said to me when she came home at Easter because she was so low and needed help. When she went home and the counsellor said she thought she was bi-polar she said it was a bit of a relief! She said she didn't want to have a mental illness, but it would be a relief to know if she was because it would give her an explanation for how badly she felt.
> That's excellent Penny ! :2thumb:
> 
> And I'll bet they said it loads of times because it was 'permissable' :lol2:


Awww poor Elise, give her a big hug too, only you don't have to tell her who it's from! I do feel for her.


----------



## Shell195

Im forever telling people off, my kids cringe:lol2:


----------



## feorag

That was exactly how she felt Penny - that at least she could be given treatment for it. The doc knew when he double her anti-depressants and it made her feel worse that it wasn't a simple depression she was suffering from. So now we're all waiting for the next appointment at the end of the month. I feel so sorry for her because the anti-depressants aren't helping, she had her 6 free counselling sessions and so nothing can happen or improve until the end of this months, so she's spent the last 2 months going up and down with her mood swings and no help coming at all.

I never know when I phone her whether she will be happy, normal or in the depths of despair - at times it makes me frightened to pick up the phone and phone her!

Well that's me off to the post office now!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

hey catty folks its ditta, as some of you may know i is not well and have been in bed since saturday eve, anyway today in a lucid moment between the pain and the stoned feeling im getting from pain meds.....spaghetti joined me in my sick bed....now as you know i have already measured his tail cos its ssoooooooo long but today he was stretched across me in bed, i do have photographic evidence that cat will download for me shortly, he was ssssssooooooooooooooo long, he had his front legs stretched out and his back legs stretched out too. now not having men in our bedroom we have no need for a tape measure in this room so the only thing to hand was....the sky remote.....he measured 5 yes 5 sky remotes long. is he a super long cat just as he has a super long tail.......or is 5 remotes just average:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hey catty folks its ditta, as some of you may know i is not well and have been in bed since saturday eve, anyway today in a lucid moment between the pain and the stoned feeling im getting from pain meds.....spaghetti joined me in my sick bed....now as you know i have already measured his tail cos its ssoooooooo long but today he was stretched across me in bed, i do have photographic evidence that cat will download for me shortly, he was ssssssooooooooooooooo long, he had his front legs stretched out and his back legs stretched out too. now not having men in our bedroom we have no need for a tape measure in this room so the only thing to hand was....the sky remote.....he measured 5 yes 5 sky remotes long. is he a super long cat just as he has a super long tail.......or is 5 remotes just average:lol2:


 
I will have to measure some of mine but I think 5 sky remotes is very long


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I will have to measure some of mine but I think 5 sky remotes is very long


 
i do too shell and this has nothing to do with my meds...........honest:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Love the method of measure!!


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> now not having men in our bedroom we have no need for a tape measure in this room


:roll2: PMSL!! :lol:

I was wondering how you were getting on Ditta - so are you still in a lot of pain?

As far as the remote is concerned, I haven't got a Sky remote, not having Sky TV and all that! So I can't measure by Sky remote, but if someone can measure a Sky remote and tell me what 5 lengths is I'll have a look at it! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!! :lol:
> 
> I was wondering how you were getting on Ditta - so are you still in a lot of pain?
> 
> As far as the remote is concerned, I haven't got a Sky remote, not having Sky TV and all that! So I can't measure by Sky remote, but if someone can measure a Sky remote and tell me what 5 lengths is I'll have a look at it! :lol2:


about 8 inches.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!! :lol:
> 
> I was wondering how you were getting on Ditta - so are you still in a lot of pain?
> 
> As far as the remote is concerned, I haven't got a Sky remote, not having Sky TV and all that! So I can't measure by Sky remote, but if someone can measure a Sky remote and tell me what 5 lengths is I'll have a look at it! :lol2:


5 remotes are about this long








and here he looks like a rug









edit: excuse all the crap on the right hand side of the pic..... i been lookin after ditta and animals so no time to tidy my side of the bed!


----------



## Shell195

:whistling2:


freekygeeky said:


> *about 8 inches*.


 
U wish:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

shell195 said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> U wish:whistling2:



lmao!


----------



## Shell195

A sky remote is 8 inches long as Gina said


----------



## freekygeeky

well scooby is 4.5 but he isnt lying flat so he could be 5


----------



## Shell195

My Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Murphy is only 3 1/2 Sky remotes long :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

Men can't measure anyway. They think this
<----------------------------------------------------------------->
is six inches.
Maybe on a special man tape measure?


----------



## freekygeeky

shell195 said:


> my cavalier king charles spaniel murphy is only 3 1/2 sky remotes long :gasp:


lmao!


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Men can't measure anyway. They think this
> <----------------------------------------------------------------->
> is six inches.
> Maybe on a special man tape measure?



hehe!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

spag very upset with you all for not commentin on how lengthy he is lookin, especially mad with auntie shell and auntie eileen!!!:devil:


----------



## Shell195

*Spaggy looks like a rug on that photo and extremely lengthy. He dont look as good as he does in real life though. Hes gob smackingly gorgeous*:flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> spag very upset with you all for not commentin on how lengthy he is lookin, especially mad with auntie shell and auntie eileen!!!:devil:


Auntie Eileen has been downstairs watching the new vampire p.i. series on Virgin 1 since before you posted the photograph. That man can bite me any day!! :flrt:

As far as the photograph goes, well I PMSL when I saw it!! It's an excellent photograph and if that isn't a totally relaxed cat, I'm a monkey's uncle. So from that you'll gather that as I'm a female persing (and that isn't a typo - 'tis how I speaks!), I think he's a totally relaxed cat! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

nothing to do with cats but have any of you ever known anyone with funnel chest?
im gonna book an appointment at the docs tomorrow, but i think my youngest daughter may have it and every now and again it will cause her pain, i started googling rib cage deformaties etc and the closest thing to it i can find is funnel chest.


----------



## feorag

Sorry Rach, never even heard of that, let alone met anyone with it!

Let's know what the doctor said.


----------



## Charlibob

Titch1980 said:


> nothing to do with cats but have any of you ever known anyone with funnel chest?
> im gonna book an appointment at the docs tomorrow, but i think my youngest daughter may have it and every now and again it will cause her pain, i started googling rib cage deformaties etc and the closest thing to it i can find is funnel chest.


A guy I know (friend of his girlfriend) has it, if you mean when you get a dent in the chest? 

Hes been to the doctors and such about it, they said they could operate on it to make it look "normal" but as it wasn't affecting him in anyway it was up to him, he chose to leave it as it was. Think he had to go for lots of checks, scans etc at the hospital to ensure it wasn't harming him but its fine and doesn't affect him in anyway.


----------



## MSL

Morning Ladies.........
.anyone else feeling tired this morning......I am not sleeping well as the boys are way....god i miss them, little tinkers drive me nuts lol.....can't stand being away from though!


----------



## Amalthea

BAH!! Been up for two hours now... I hate mornings. I've got a hospital appt today for a thing on my foot


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> BAH!! Been up for two hours now... I hate mornings. I've got a hospital appt today for a thing on my foot


' a thing'....lol




and two hours is not to bad, I am up at 5am for work.........7 am is a lie in!


----------



## Amalthea

BLEGH! I just don't "do" mornings...

Yup... "A thing"  No idea what it is, but it's been growing on the top of my foot for several years. And it's hurting me now, so I figgered I really needed to get it checked out. Kinda like a lumpy thing under the skin *shrugs* The GP had no idea what-so-ever, so it's off to the hospital I go *shudders*


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> BLEGH! I just don't "do" mornings...
> 
> Yup... "A thing"  No idea what it is, but it's been growing on the top of my foot for several years. And it's hurting me now, so I figgered I really needed to get it checked out. Kinda like a lumpy thing under the skin *shrugs* The GP had no idea what-so-ever, so it's off to the hospital I go *shudders*


 
jen and her 'thing'....lol.....

my friend has a 'thing' on her wrist, sounds similar, hers is just a gristly lump that has developed, they don't know what that is either....good luck!


----------



## Titch1980

Penny sounds like what my dad has, i wondered if yours could be the same Jen however the name fails me right now


----------



## Titch1980

Charlibob said:


> A guy I know (friend of his girlfriend) has it, if you mean when you get a dent in the chest?
> 
> Hes been to the doctors and such about it, they said they could operate on it to make it look "normal" but as it wasn't affecting him in anyway it was up to him, he chose to leave it as it was. Think he had to go for lots of checks, scans etc at the hospital to ensure it wasn't harming him but its fine and doesn't affect him in anyway.


thanks
hope they dont need to operate :gasp:


----------



## MSL

Titch1980 said:


> thanks
> hope they dont need to operate :gasp:


 I have never heard of that either!!!!!soinds a bit odd....another 'thing'


----------



## Titch1980

lol maybe, 
and the other name came to me, my dad has a ganglian(i have no idea if thats spelt right, lol)


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> I am not sleeping well as the boys are way....god i miss them, little tinkers drive me nuts lol.....can't stand being away from though!


Oh dear - I must have been a bad mother cos I never missed mine when they were away! I revelled in the peace and quiet and 'me time' and never gave them a second thought!! Well not much of a second thought!!

Jen my friend had one of those on here wrist and had it removed OK. Don't they call them something like gargoyles???

Hope it's OK anyway and now I'm off to pick up my friend for a shoppy day in a little market town up the Tyne Valley.

Oh yes, I've put up a couple of piccies of Hamish and Angus 'modelling' my rat hammocks http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/353770-home-made-rat-hammocks-sale.html

.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Gargoyles :lol2: I think it's "ganglian" like Rach said! My mate had one on her writs years ago. It was harmless but annoying and I think they removed it.

Rach I'm sure they had that chest problem on "embarrassing illness'ssss" on ch4? You might find it on there.

Ellie slept last night from 11 so I'm not tired! :2thumb:

When we measure do we include tails?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, that hospital trip was a complete waste of time!! Took an hour to get there on the bus (which I was expecting), got there at 10:30 (my appt was at 10:45), but didn't get seen til nearly 11:45!!! And then I go in, he has a look, says he has no idea what it is and is sending me off for tests.


----------



## Charlibob

Titch1980 said:


> thanks
> hope they dont need to operate :gasp:


Pretty sure its unlikely they have to operate, its usually a choice for the cosmetic reasons but he just left it the way it was.


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> Well, that hospital trip was a complete waste of time!! Took an hour to get there on the bus (which I was expecting), got there at 10:30 (my appt was at 10:45), but didn't get seen til nearly 11:45!!! And then I go in, he has a look, says he has no idea what it is and is sending me off for tests.


 ......you should have just saifd that you have it on good authority it is a 'thing' and he needs to sort it out asap!:lol2:

Ganglian is the word iw as looking for...........I don't know what they do for them, unless they cause pain, just leave them here I think.........


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* What was I thinking! It does hurt from time to time, cuz I rub my feet on the bed during the night, so I wake up with a sore foot and leg (from the pain going up it).


----------



## fenwoman

MSL said:


> ......you should have just saifd that you have it on good authority it is a 'thing' and he needs to sort it out asap!:lol2:
> 
> Ganglian is the word iw as looking for...........I don't know what they do for them, unless they cause pain, just leave them here I think.........


 Ganglion. A water filler bit of hard cartilage. Harmless but painfull if knocked. Sometimes a hard knock will burst it and make it go away. Otherwise, nothing needed. Had one on my wrist for years. It comes and goes .


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gargoyles :lol2: I think it's "ganglian" like Rach said! My mate had one on her writs years ago. It was harmless but annoying and I think they removed it.
> 
> Rach I'm sure they had that chest problem on "embarrassing illness'ssss" on ch4? You might find it on there.
> 
> Ellie slept last night from 11 so I'm not tired! :2thumb:
> 
> *When we measure do we include tails?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> tip of front paw to tip of back paw......see spaggys pics:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

fenwoman said:


> Ganglion. A water filler bit of hard cartilage. Harmless but painfull if knocked. Sometimes a hard knock will burst it and make it go away. Otherwise, nothing needed. Had one on my wrist for years. It comes and goes .


Jen, when you get home, look for a mallet, get very drunk........:lol2:


*tip of front paw to tip of back paw.*.....see spaggys pics:lol2:

Will try but they don't keep still! How about getting them to stretch out while standing?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Jen, when you get home, look for a mallet, get very drunk........:lol2:
> 
> 
> *tip of front paw to tip of back paw.*.....see spaggys pics:lol2:
> 
> Will try but they don't keep still! How about getting them to stretch out while standing?


 

that will do:lol2: have you got your sky remote handy?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

yes but the cats have buggered off, apart from Freebie who is curled up on the chair asleep :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

butterfingersbimbo said:


> yes but the cats have buggered off, apart from Freebie who is curled up on the chair asleep :lol2:


shame the sky remote dont work on them:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh... That doesn't sound fun *nope*


----------



## feorag

Yeh! Ganglion is the proper word - in my befuddled early morning state and with my senior moments coming every closer together I knew I got the first letter right, cos I always do, the rest is usually a load of old cr*p!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

gargoyle is MUCH funnier :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> gargoyle is MUCH funnier :lol2:


 I had one of them once. I divorced him!:lol2:
God he was uuuuugly


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: fenny I think a few of us have had one of them

Im off to the vets tomorrow with Bambi my epileptic poodle. Its time for her 6 monthly check and if the vets got time her twice yearly dental.
Phenobarbitone plays havoc with her teeth:bash: although it is just usually a scrape and polish she needs because under the tartar her teeth are perfect


----------



## feorag

Ooh, good luck with her tomorrow. 

We've got a 'poopy cat' at the minute and haven't been able to work out who it is yet. For the last 2 nights and again this morning one of them has pooed in the bathroom alongside the litter tray :bash: very soft diarrhoea-ish poo. They haven't done it tonight, so hoping that it's stopped, but if not we're gonna have to try elimination to work out who it is and why it is! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh, good luck with her tomorrow.
> 
> We've got a 'poopy cat' at the minute and haven't been able to work out who it is yet. For the last 2 nights and again this morning one of them has pooed in the bathroom alongside the litter tray :bash: very soft diarrhoea-ish poo. They haven't done it tonight, so hoping that it's stopped, but if not we're gonna have to try elimination to work out who it is and why it is! :roll:


 
Dont you just love a good mystery:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Juat noticed the time, you are up late again Eileen. Im off to bed in a minute as Ive a busy day tomorrow


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning! I volunteered to take a mate to the airport so we are up already.

Eileen good luck finding the culprit! :whistling2:

Good luck at the vets Shell!

El's dad was fugly. Saying that I'm no oil painting! Els is gorgeous tho, weird isn't it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm up too cos I can't sleep. Shell I was on late cos I'd been out last night with Kim and a couple of other ladies from The Sanctuary who've been going out with me at weekends to fundraise for a 'thank you' meal from her, so late night!

Then I woke up at 4:44 and I'd been grinding my teeth again to such an extent that my whole jaw was really sore and of course I was sweating hot which didn't help and of course Barry was flat out snoring, which also didn't help. So I gave up about an hour ago, came downstairs, had a cup of tea and I've been sitting on here ever since, but I can hear Barry's up now and the painkillers are kicking in, so I'm back off to bed again to try and catch up, cos of course early morning tomorrow and Friday!

And as far as the mystery goes, yes I love a good mystery, just not a one that involves poo!! :lol2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> I'm up too cos I can't sleep. Shell I was on late cos I'd been out last night with Kim and a couple of other ladies from The Sanctuary who've been going out with me at weekends to fundraise for a 'thank you' meal from her, so late night!
> 
> Then I woke up at 4:44 and I'd been grinding my teeth again to such an extent that my whole jaw was really sore and of course I was sweating hot which didn't help and of course Barry was flat out snoring, which also didn't help. So I gave up about an hour ago, came downstairs, had a cup of tea and I've been sitting on here ever since, but I can hear Barry's up now and the painkillers are kicking in, so I'm back off to bed again to try and catch up, cos of course early morning tomorrow and Friday!
> 
> And as far as the mystery goes, yes I love a good mystery, just not a one that involves poo!! :lol2:


Mysteries are much better without poooooooo


Morning ladies.....havent been on as much as this in ages, can't you just tell I have no kiddlies around!..i don't know what to do with myself....


Question; How can you go to bed feeling perfectly fine and wake up with an absolute stinker of a headache...i feel absolute c**p this morning, although I have a quiet day at work so hopefully I will take some time and go home early...... nice long walk with the hounds across the fields usually helps.......

Good luck at the vets Shell.......
Hope your jaw feels better Eileen
Fenwoman, I apologise for my spelling I will endevor(?) to do better in future...lol..... 
I am not married to a fugly, unfortunately he is the goodlooking one out of the 2 of us..........his nickname at work is Beautiful Bob.......how good is that for my ego!.....ok....2 more paracetamol and a large cuppa , maybe even a bacon butty coming my way.


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> Question; How can you go to bed feeling perfectly fine and wake up with an absolute stinker of a headache...i feel absolute c**p this morning, .


I don't know the answer to that one, but if you find an answer, please let me know cos it happens to me most days! 

Well I dozed off again at about 7:00 or shortly thereafter and now I'm up for the day, but I know I'll be cream crackered tonight. I'm going to Roz's to get my hair cut this afternoon and I know as soon as I sit in that chair and am a 'captive audience' I'll want to fall asleep. It happens every time and I yawn my head off, starting everyone else in the salon off too and that's after I've had a good night's sleep! :lol2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> I don't know the answer to that one, but if you find an answer, please let me know cos it happens to me most days!
> 
> Well I dozed off again at about 7:00 or shortly thereafter and now I'm up for the day, but I know I'll be cream crackered tonight. I'm going to Roz's to get my hair cut this afternoon and I know as soon as I sit in that chair and am a 'captive audience' I'll want to fall asleep. It happens every time and I yawn my head off, starting everyone else in the salon off too and that's after I've had a good night's sleep! :lol2:


I always fall asleep when I have my hair done...lol........fortunately I have a very understandin hairdresser who gently nudges me when i start snoring!
I slept well but just got this awful headache which has appeared out of no-where!...nothing shifting it at the minute...and I cant resort to 'serious' pain killers as that just sends me to sleep!


----------



## feorag

I'm the kind of person who is always on the go. I never _just_ sit, because even when I am sitting down, I'm reading, knitting, sorting paperwork, whatever. So when I go to the hairdressers and they start washing my hair, I'm sitting doing nothing and as I _love_ having my hair washed and find it almost a massage, I start yawning straight away! The girls in Roz's hair salon all laugh at me because I spend the whole time I'm there (which is over 2 hours cos I'm usually having it coloured too) yawning and apologising for yawning! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Ooh, good luck with her tomorrow.
> 
> We've got a 'poopy cat' at the minute and haven't been able to work out who it is yet. For the last 2 nights and again this morning one of them has pooed in the bathroom alongside the litter tray :bash: very soft diarrhoea-ish poo. They haven't done it tonight, so hoping that it's stopped, but if not we're gonna have to try elimination to work out who it is and why it is! :roll:


 give each one a treat laced with a different colour food dye. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

But surely it'll still come out brown? :lol2: I don't eat a lot of brown food, but everything I poo comes out brown! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

On a good day, poo should be brown! *lol*


----------



## feorag

:gasp: My God is there no subject that is taboo on this thread!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... I don't think there is! *LMAO* We are a strange lot!!


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell - you're right there!!

And as far as the poo scenario goes, there wasn't one last night - there were 2 wees instead!! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Well, you can't have it perfect


----------



## feorag

Tell me about it :roll:

Well that's me off to the hairdressers for a transformation! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

And a rest


----------



## MSL

and on the poo note...human poo sholdnt be too stinky if its healthy pooooooo......ok...thats it **note to self** stay away from crazy ladies on cat chat.......bit difficult when one is one of said crazy ladies......

home now........taken a stong headache pill and off to bed for an hour, then hound walking.....


----------



## Shell195

I have a busy day which doesnt involve RFUK and you lot go wild:lol2:

First, Eileen a big thankyou as my goodie bag arrived today. Dennis`s jumper looks fab but Ive not had time to put it on him yet and the taggies are so cute and when I have time Ive got some reading to do:no1:

What a shame I missed the poo chat:whistling2:

Dont you just love it when cats miss the litter tray:bash: at least poo is easier to clean up.

Well today Ive entertained the ex husband whos 2nd wife is moving back to Newcastle on Saturday, had my poor little Hedgie Evie put to sleep and Bambi had 8 teeth out to prevent constant dentals so not a very good day at all. I hated to give permission to put Evie to sleep but she had a very poor quality of life since her she had a 7 week stay at the vets and this past week she has hardly eaten and taken to sleeping constantly. Very sad but at least shes at peace now
Bambi has 2 dentals a year as the medication causes horrendous tartar build up so the vet has removed her back teeth to try and reduce the problems she has. Shes asleep next to me at the minute after demanding her tea when we came home( which tonight was Hills Recovery diet)

I actually havent sat down today and am now knackered.

Eileen Im the same as you, I dont know why but the minute Im in company I yawn constantly:blush: I went to X ray last year with Sophie and actually fell asleep while we were waiting. When Sophie got called in she nudged me and I sat bolt upright and started rambling in a very loud voice.:gasp: I dont know who was more embarrassed her or me:blush:

Anyway I hope you all had a good day: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww, Shell  {{{hugs}}} Doesn't sound like the best of days for you...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dont you just love it when cats miss the litter tray:bash: at least poo is easier to clean up.


Hmmph - not when it's diarrhoea and this wasn't a miss - it was a deliberate placement, so we're trying to work out who it is and why. 

Obviously one of them is getting stressed.

So sorry to hear about your Hegie -very sad.

Ooh, is the ex-h coming with the 2nd wife or is she leaving him too???

True to form as soon as I finished the magazine I took to read, I yawned my head off and at one stage just had to close my eyes - just couldn't keep them open! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw have some hugs from me too Shell :grouphug:

I'm havin an early night tonight if El will let me!

Guinea pigs have been back for their second jab, he wants them to have another next week, and Freebie came with us as he's been quite snotty again and sneezy, he said he's probably a carrier, and has given him some pills for his snottier days.

Off to Liverpool tomo!


----------



## feorag

To do anything special Emma?? If so, enjoy yourself.

I'll be off childminding and my late and disturbed night is really catching up with me now, I'm absolutely cream crackered and have no energy, so I might try for an early night too. An early night for me will be 'in bed before 11' :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hmmph - not when it's diarrhoea and this wasn't a miss - it was a deliberate placement, so we're trying to work out who it is and why.
> 
> Obviously one of them is getting stressed.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your Hegie -very sad.
> 
> *Ooh, is the ex-h coming with the 2nd wife or is she leaving him too???*
> 
> True to form as soon as I finished the magazine I took to read, I yawned my head off and at one stage just had to close my eyes - just couldn't keep them open! :lol2:


Shes leaving him too I cant think why though:whistling2:
He treats her like he treated me and she has basically had enough, cant say I blame her tbh. Maybe we should start an ex wives club:lol2:

Thanks for the hugs everyone much appreciated, its been a VERY stressful day


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'll join that club! :lol2: Off to see my bro and his mrs and kids and also meeting up with an old school friend, haven't seen her for over twenty years!


----------



## Esarosa

Aw Shell sorry you've had such a crappy day  :grouphug: 

Emma hope you have a good time catching up with your friend.


----------



## feorag

I wouldn't want to join a club with my ex's ex. She's too far up her own *rse!! :lol2: 

Came from money thought she was 'it' - wouldn't even get out of the car when they came to pick the kids up - that really p*ssed me off! Always looked like she had a bad smell under her nose. 

And she caused hell between Elise and her dad by 'smirking' at her behind his back and winding her up cos she knew it was easy to do! That, more than anything really p*ssed me off, because she got Elise in a lot of trouble every time she went to visit her dad when he was married to that b*tch!


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> I wouldn't want to join a club with my ex's ex. She's too far up her own *rse!! :lol2:
> 
> Came from money thought she was 'it' - wouldn't even get out of the car when they came to pick the kids up - that really p*ssed me off! Always looked like she had a bad smell under her nose.
> 
> *And she caused hell between Elise and her dad by 'smirking' at her behind his back and winding her up cos she knew it was easy to do! That, more than anything really p*ssed me off, because she got Elise in a lot of trouble every time she went to visit her dad when he was married to that b*tch*!


 wow, my dad has one of those, he has been with her since i was 12. im 29 now and he still hasnt realised what a horrible sly cow she is:whip:


----------



## feorag

That's interesting Rach. According to Elise she used to snuggle up to him on the settee and then smirk at Elise which would drive Elise mad, especially as Peter had been brainwashing her since the day I left that she was the most important person in the world to him and no-one would ever be more!! (What a laugh that was!). Iain said he saw it happening and so I know it wasn't Elise telling lies or exaggerating.


----------



## Titch1980

feorag said:


> That's interesting Rach. According to Elise she used to snuggle up to him on the settee and then smirk at Elise which would drive Elise mad, especially as Peter had been brainwashing her since the day I left that she was the most important person in the world to him and no-one would ever be more!! (What a laugh that was!). Iain said he saw it happening and so I know it wasn't Elise telling lies or exaggerating.


 to be honest my dad knows how she is, and what she did when i was a kid, he admitted it to me a few years ago(she did worse than just smirk behind his back etc, she used to beat me) his reason for allowing it to happen? "for a quiet life":bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

Simba simba simba...
Right i need more help..
Im thinking the next step for him is drugs, i dont realllly want to go there but if it has to be then it has to be...

- water jet doesnt work
- air doesnt work
- blowing doesnt work
- scruffing ddoesnt work
- shouting ''NO'' doesnt work..

i have no more ideas


----------



## feorag

I've just had a really sad e-mail this morning from an old friend who lives about an hour away.

You might remember me telling the story of Awesome the Siamese who helped the wiemeraner and curly coat retriever steal the bread?

Well Tracey lost Awesome a long time ago and another of my Siamese that she re-homed years ago through me too, but we've always stayed in touch.

A couple of years ago she went to Edinburgh for new year and came home with a Sphynx, she also has a Mau. 

Apparently last Tuesday morning she came down to find her porch door open and her sphynx missing. She put out posters everywhere and walked the local fields trying desperately to find her. Yesterday while out in the fields her pointer stopped and just stood barking, she went to where he was pointing and found her sphynx dead - she had been attacked by something and she's utterly devastated!

Cairo, her Mau hasn't left the house since last Tuesday and apparently he's been sleeping on her head - in the past he's gone missing for as long as 3 weeks at a time, so something has obviously spooked him.

She'll never know what happened, how the door was open to let the Sphynx out or what attacked her, but she's in a right state at the minute.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just had a really sad e-mail this morning from an old friend who lives about an hour away.
> 
> You might remember me telling the story of Awesome the Siamese who helped the wiemeraner and curly coat retriever steal the bread?
> 
> Well Tracey lost Awesome a long time ago and another of my Siamese that she re-homed years ago through me too, but we've always stayed in touch.
> 
> A couple of years ago she went to Edinburgh for new year and came home with a Sphynx, she also has a Mau.
> 
> Apparently last Tuesday morning she came down to find her porch door open and her sphynx missing. She put out posters everywhere and walked the local fields trying desperately to find her. Yesterday while out in the fields her pointer stopped and just stood barking, she went to where he was pointing and found her sphynx dead - she had been attacked by something and she's utterly devastated!
> 
> Cairo, her Mau hasn't left the house since last Tuesday and apparently he's been sleeping on her head - in the past he's gone missing for as long as 3 weeks at a time, so something has obviously spooked him.
> 
> She'll never know what happened, how the door was open to let the Sphynx out or what attacked her, but she's in a right state at the minute.


 

OH Eileen thas awful.Its brought a lump to my throat and a tear to my eye. Sphynx are so un aggressive which makes this so much worse. Please pass on my condolences to her


----------



## Amalthea

That is terrible, Eileen!! Not knowing how it happened, too...


----------



## feorag

It brought a tear to my eye too I can tell you! Poor Sphynxy!!

Tracey is only a young girl in her 30s - she's single and lives alone, her mother died suddenly while Christmas shopping in Fenwicks a few years ago so she only has her grandparents (don't know about her father!). She's owned and lost a succession of animals in her young life - at least 3 dogs and 5 cats as long as I've known her, but this has really hit her hard. She's a vet nurse and works nights in an emergency clinic and she says she's so upset she just doesn't want anyone to talk to her, but they kept looking sadly at her and she just wanted to cry all last night!!


----------



## freekygeeky

freekygeeky said:


> Simba simba simba...
> Right i need more help..
> Im thinking the next step for him is drugs, i dont realllly want to go there but if it has to be then it has to be...
> 
> - water jet doesnt work
> - air doesnt work
> - blowing doesnt work
> - scruffing ddoesnt work
> - shouting ''NO'' doesnt work..
> 
> i have no more ideas



p.s i have rung up two vets, both told me that this is NORMAL kitten behaviour, but after having 4 and looking after 9 i know its not normal ,its alot ''worse''


----------



## feorag

Remind me Gina - what is the behaviour again?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Remind me Gina - what is the behaviour again?


(its going to sound kitten like behaviour, but its not lol)
He bites attacks and scratches. But REALLY badly, so much so we bleed, he also does it to scooby who is too *special* to defnd himself. he does ti constantly, all the time.
you can spray him, blow at him, scruff etc him, and its not working, we have tried for a while now, i cant stroke him check his teeth pads etc, i cant put a collar on him, i cant do anythign to him, he is like a feral kitten. i knew he would be harder as he lost his mum so young but... im really worried, if it doesnt stop soon, he will end up a horrid adult cat. And if as an adult he attacke dus like he does now, i am affraid we woudlnt be able to keep him/no one would be able to..

its scary, he scares me and he is tiny


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> I've just had a really sad e-mail this morning from an old friend who lives about an hour away.
> 
> You might remember me telling the story of Awesome the Siamese who helped the wiemeraner and curly coat retriever steal the bread?
> 
> Well Tracey lost Awesome a long time ago and another of my Siamese that she re-homed years ago through me too, but we've always stayed in touch.
> 
> A couple of years ago she went to Edinburgh for new year and came home with a Sphynx, she also has a Mau.
> 
> Apparently last Tuesday morning she came down to find her porch door open and her sphynx missing. She put out posters everywhere and walked the local fields trying desperately to find her. Yesterday while out in the fields her pointer stopped and just stood barking, she went to where he was pointing and found her sphynx dead - she had been attacked by something and she's utterly devastated!
> 
> Cairo, her Mau hasn't left the house since last Tuesday and apparently he's been sleeping on her head - in the past he's gone missing for as long as 3 weeks at a time, so something has obviously spooked him.
> 
> She'll never know what happened, how the door was open to let the Sphynx out or what attacked her, but she's in a right state at the minute.


 Sounds like her Mau is in shock, whatever happened it must be awful for your friend.......please pass on my condolences.
I have to say though it does sound like a deliberate action by someone I hope she finds out what happened.
Big hugs all round I think.


----------



## feorag

At first she thought pikies had got her, but she'll never know. Whatever happened I think it must have frightened the Mau, either that or he went out with the Sphynx and whatever got the Sphynx terrified him. I don't know, her e-mail sounded so unlike her (she's usually very philosophical when she e-mails me cos she's lost an animal) that I didn't want to ask any questions - at least not yet!


----------



## freekygeeky

a quick question re cat flu...
once they have had it they will always have it (so i was told by the vet)
sometimes simba is FAR to hot and has a temp, but gets over it quikcly, is this normal for cat flu? that he shows symptoms often?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> a quick question re cat flu...
> once they have had it they will always have it (so i was told by the vet)
> sometimes simba is FAR to hot and has a temp, but gets over it quikcly, is this normal for cat flu? that he shows symptoms often?


 
How do you know he has a temperature Gina?

With regards to his behaviour have you tried totally ignoring him when he tries to bite? He tries to bite you move away and blank him, not even looking at
him or when he tries to bite you throw a jingly/noisy toy to take his mind off biting. I so wish you were nearer as I WOULD sort him out for you.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> How do you know he has a temperature Gina?


well he wont let me stick a thingy up his bum.. but the way i noticed it the last few times (before we have had to take him to the vets) was his pads and his ears.. his ears are hot and his pads sweaty. he is eating running fine in himself but he is hot. the vet said he woudl show symtoms through his life getting worse with stress or moving house etc etc but i dont know how often is normal..


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> How do you know he has a temperature Gina?
> 
> With regards to his behaviour have you tried totally ignoring him when he tries to bite? He tries to bite you move away and blank him, not even looking at
> him or when he tries to bite you throw a jingly/noisy toy to take his mind off biting. I so wish you were nearer as I WOULD sort him out for you.



done the toy thing,he runs off for the toy, doesnt do anything to it, and then runs back to bite.(same with the water .. he will be SOAKED seriously wet run of lick and then run back again and again and again)
i have tried ignoring him, but there is only so much i can ignore before i want to cry. dad is better than me at ignoreing it , he isnt as much of a wooos as me. lol


----------



## feorag

What happens with cat flu is that the virus activates for 10-14 days and during that time the cat exhibits the clinical symptoms, then the virus goes dormant and the cat looks 'normal'. 

When the cat is stressed, the virus will reactivate in another 10-14 days and the symptoms will return as before.

With some cats if they don't come into contact with a calici virus, it will eventually die off and the cat will be free of it, however, with the herpes virus it never goes and the cat has carries the virus for life.


----------



## freekygeeky

a ha thankyou. does this mean (as he has the temp now) he will get the ulsers too? - if so he will need medication i guess, like last time?



feorag said:


> What happens with cat flu is that the virus activates for 10-14 days and during that time the cat exhibits the clinical symptoms, then the virus goes dormant and the cat looks 'normal'.
> 
> When the cat is stressed, the virus will reactivate in another 10-14 days and the symptoms will return as before.
> 
> With some cats if they don't come into contact with a calici virus, it will eventually die off and the cat will be free of it, however, with the herpes virus it never goes and the cat has carries the virus for life.


----------



## Shell195

Cats with a high temperature are vey lethargic, hunched up,off their food and they dont act normally


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Cats with a high temperature are vey lethargic, hunched up,off their food and they dont act normally


pffft lol. seriosuly though he is a little too hot.


----------



## Amalthea

*pulls out hair*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/357375-ringtailed-lemur.html


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> *pulls out hair*
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/357375-ringtailed-lemur.html


well, I am going to sound very judgemental here but lets face it he sounds like exactly the sort of 'pet owner' who gets a burmese python to show his bezzie mates he has got a big snake.....
i feel very very sorry for that poor little animal, you don't get a lemur to"have a laugh with it"...what happens when the poor thing starts reacting and it is no longer any fun.....there seem to be a few idiots like him popping up here these days or is it just me.....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *pulls out hair*
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/357375-ringtailed-lemur.html


 

I think I will join you:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly!! I am fuming from that thread... And how dare he say those that keep lemur properly are only doing it as a status symbol?!?


Oh, and there are new Diesel pics up


----------



## Titch1980

hiya again
well Saffy is off on one again, and is either bullying or playing too rough with the others(im not too sure as it seems to happen when we are in bed or whatever all of a sudden we will just hear a yowl from one of them). Saffy and Lilly are both due to be spayed when kids go back to school, but i wonder if this will calm her down?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi all, just a quickie on my bro's laptop. We are off to Wales soon to go camping for the night :whistling2: it's looking a bit cloudy....

Eileen I'm sorry to hear about your friend's sad loss, that must have been awful, RIP kitty.

Gina have you thought about getting meds to calm Simba down? the vet suggested them for Freebie's hair loss as Simba might be stressed and mis-behaving because of it? 

It was great catching up with my friend, she used to come and stay at mine a lot when we were at school, so she knew my mum really well, it was lovely to talk about her remember her.


----------



## farmercoope

I added me say on the lemur thread, hope I didn't get over-board It just really pissed me off!


----------



## Amalthea

I don't think your went overboard at all, Joe. The kid needs a slap! And I would love to know his age, as well.


----------



## ditta

Whoopee I've got spots, I know this statement seems odd but I have been suffering from suspected shingles since last Friday and the doctors can't treat until the rash appears. so I'm so happy the rash has appeared whoopee off to doctors at 5.15 to start treatment. Whoohoo spots rule LOL


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I have to say you are the first person I have ever heard who was happy they had spots!!


----------



## Esarosa

That lemur thread is a flaming joke. Some people :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

It's really pissing me off, Katie. I really try to stay calm when reading some of the more idiotic threads, but that one has really hit me.


----------



## Esarosa

I don't get on what planet people think it is okay to take a bonded baby screaming away from it's frantic mother all so some dip:censor: can have a surrogate baby. And then to keep it alone, so it develops social and mental problems, then try to get rid because they can't manage and the cute little baby isn't so cute anymore.

Don't get me wrong I don't think primates should be banned there are some bloody amazing keepers who's setups are better than zoo's but it's the complete tosspots who go out and by them on a whim that gets me.

As for they'd researched fully what a load of twaddle..fully..really..so why the hell is it on it's own...and you wanted a pet for your amusement not a garden display....argh bloody argh!!!


----------



## farmercoope

How the hell did he even get accepted for a DWA!


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly! And he's not actually responding to any of the valid points people are bringing up. I am of the firm opinion that if you can care for an animal properly and provide everything it could need, regardless of the species, then you can keep said animal, but keeping a lone primate as a house pet is just wrong on so many levels. I am good friends with glidergirl and she is an amazing keeper and provides everything for her animals... Including companionship. *rips out more hair*

I am assuming he lives in Ireland, since he mentioned they are DWA in the UK, but not Ireland. And THAT's how he managed to get *one*.


----------



## Esarosa

farmercoope said:


> How the hell did he even get accepted for a DWA!


Apparantly they don't require a DWA in the Republic of Ireland :?


----------



## farmercoope

I see, It would be great if they did, stop some scum getting them eh!


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed... Bloody ridiculous!

I was trying to find where Marie (glidergirl) had posted about what happened to her lemurs, Katie. Good job you found it *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Still far to many not on the DWA anymore though. I know the DWA is there for the owners protection and not the animals but still. It's becoming more and more like 'My monkey baby' over here. God that programme was awful.

Oh apparantly I was being snappy for keeping my post brief so I didn't call the OP all sorts of rude names. Apparantly you can't be brief when stating facts. Maybe if I'd started swearing every swear word under the sun that would have been acceptable and not snappy...double standards eh.

[edit] yeah I remember reading about it and thinking how sad it was, and that I must remember it as a prime example as to why social animals should be kept together with those of their own kind. Didn't expect to have to use it on a RTL post but there you have it. Didn't realise they were becoming so widely kept.


----------



## Amalthea

I have been trying to educate, but be civil at the same time, but he completely ignores my posts.


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> I am good friends with glidergirl and she is an amazing keeper and provides everything for her animals... Including companionship. *rips out more hair*
> 
> I am assuming he lives in Ireland, since he mentioned they are DWA in the UK, but not Ireland. And THAT's how he managed to get *one*.


Ive only met and spoke to Marie once in person but just from that I can tell she is extremely dedicated and obviously does as much as she can for her animals!


----------



## Amalthea

She is that...


----------



## farmercoope

If Ringtaileds arn't on DWA in Ireland, surely he shouldn't have put it in the section! lol


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> =
> 
> Gina have you thought about getting meds to calm Simba down? the vet suggested them for Freebie's hair loss as Simba might be stressed and mis-behaving because of it?
> .


i asked teh vet the vet said, they wont do anything.. as its normal behavour.... which it isnt..


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Wow - you lot have been busy today. I had a bad start to my day with the "shopping trip from hell" in Asda getting The Sanctuary's food - nearly ended up decking an old bloke at the till, he was so rude to me. I think men shouldn't be allowed to shop, they're a hazard of the worst kind!!

Then I tappy lappy in from work and discover I've got 4 pages to read on this thread, but the first post directs me to another one that's 7 pages long and has incensed me beyond belief!! I haven't posted cos I would have done exactly what you did Joe and just told him he was a w****r!!!

Anyway apart from that, now I've heaved a big sigh and got myself back on a level :lol2: 

Ditta, I'm so pleased you've got spots so you can get the right treatment, but if that definitely means you've got shingles, you're welcome to it cos it's a horrible condition -haven't had it myself, but everyone I've ever met who has says it's incredibly painful!


----------



## farmercoope

feorag said:


> Then I tappy lappy in from work and discover I've got 4 pages to read on this thread, but the first post directs me to another one that's 7 pages long and has incensed me beyond belief!! I haven't posted cos I would have done exactly what you did Joe and just told him he was a w****r!!!


LOL! I get really annoyed very easily when animals come into it! The amount of times ive had to say something! I dont think im going to post on there again, dont need an inraction!


----------



## feorag

I get very annoyed when it is obvious to me that someone _hasn't_ done their research, has done what _they_ want whether it's right for the animal of their choice or not and then gets abusive and childish and moronic when people complain!! :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

I agree on the men and shopping front..well most men. Will's a nightmare he'll have the trolley in the middle of the aisle, or just walk off and leave it. No matter how much I attempt to tell him to keep to one side and let people past etc etc he still doesn't learn. He's banged into people a couple of times then just carried on his way until i've shouted at him to apologise and not be so pigging ignorant.

Given up on that thread, I was snappy for giving a short answer as opposed to an essay like I quite often write..sigh I thought they would have been relieved.

Gina I've no idea what to suggest with Simba. Libby was a little cow for biting and scratching and although she still has her moments with Will (rough housing :bash she's almost perfect with me now. Maybe it is something he'll grow out of? Perhaps neutering may help to calmhim down? I've no idea to be honest.


----------



## feorag

Katie, I meet men like your Will every Friday morning in Asda! Their wives are busily going through the shelves and they're mooching around in the middle of the aisle totally oblivious of people like me who are always in a tearing rush, know exactly what they want and where it is, but just cannot get down the aisles. Today I was shopping for the tearoom, the birthday parties (please get a separate bill!!) and the animals - like 16 bags of carrots, 10 bags of apples 10 bags spring greens etc etc, so my trolley was loaded! I go to buy melon slices for the childrens parties - none on the shelf and not an assistant to be found. Eventually find one, who isn't "working on that department" but will see if she can find some, can I show her what I want? So I have to take her back to the fruit section and show her the empty shelf and she goes off to find me some, while I go and buy all the various types of bread buns. She comes back with the melons - I'm happy! Then I get to the sliced bread - no 50/50 bread for the children's party sandwiches, and again not an assisant in sight, so I eventually find one and she goes off to find some!!

Then I get to the till, late and rather frustrated :2wallbang: and there's a bloke unloading his shopping onto the conveyor belt. He's taken up half the conveyor belt with about 10 items and has another 10 or less in his trolley, so I take up the divider and put it about 6" from the end of his last item and turn to start unloading my trolley, when I look back he's moved it to about 6" from the end of the belt, looks at me like I'm a bit of sh*t on his shoe and says "I've got all this to unpack yet!" I was bloody livid, I just glared at him and said "do you think I did that deliberately like?". :cussing: 

If that had been a woman she'd have had all those items on the conveyor belt like a jigsaw and taken up about a third of the belt - not him!!! He seemed to want to put one item at a time in a row!!! :2wallbang: After he went the assistant said she thought he'd been very rude to me. I told her I nearly asked if he wanted lessons on how to unload a trolley contents onto the conveyor belt without taking up twice the room! :lol2:

Gina, the problem is that boys play rough! It has been said that the perfect scenario is for there to be at least one boy in a litter, otherwise all-girl litters can produce girls that are a bit 'scaredy-cat' cos they don't play rough like boys and are too soft.

So, because he hasn't had any siblings to play with, he's playing with you the way he would play with his siblings or his mother and he obviously isn't taking any notice of your scolding the way he would if his mother did it. So, yes, it might be something he will grow out of. If the vet won't give you something for him you can buy the stuff that Shell suggests (having a senior moment right now and can't for the life of me remember what it's called!) on line without a vet prescription, so why don't you try it?? Oh yes I've rememberd (it's like my brain has a time delay :lol2 - it's Zylkene. If it were me I'd be going down that route at the moment, or I'd have him in and neutered now to see if it calms him down.


----------



## Amalthea

*SCREAMS*

That thread.... URGH!!


----------



## farmercoope

I SAID i wasnt going to reply, but I bloody had to! HES ONLY 12!


----------



## ditta

i got spotsssssssss whoohooo and tablets the size of a small cat!!!!!!!! and i have to take 5 a day:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

12?!? Holy Jeebus!!!


----------



## Titch1980

Titch1980 said:


> hiya again
> well Saffy is off on one again, and is either bullying or playing too rough with the others(im not too sure as it seems to happen when we are in bed or whatever all of a sudden we will just hear a yowl from one of them). Saffy and Lilly are both due to be spayed when kids go back to school, but i wonder if this will calm her down?


 sorry to quote myself, but i wondered if anyone could help on this one


----------



## feorag

How old are they now? As entire females they are probably struggling for a hierarchy. Sounds like Saffy may be top cat and she is maybe reminding Lilly that she is above her. Sounds like Lilly isn't fighting for the position, but Saffy might feel that she has to reinforce that.

It very well might calm down once they're neutered, but as this behaviour has been going on for a bit, it might not!


----------



## Titch1980

they are both about 3 now


----------



## feorag

Well I kinda think if they are 3 years old and not neutered yet, then the behaviour might not stop when they're neutered, as it will have been going on for a while then? That sort of behaviour didn't stop in my house after my girls were neutered.


----------



## farmercoope

Hey all my inbred clique friends! lol

Just read that post, I think he has made such a fool of himself, especially in the late posts! dont think hes going to be liked for a LONG time!


----------



## feorag

farmercoope said:


> Hey all my inbred clique friends! lol
> 
> Just read that post, I think he has made such a fool of himself, especially in the late posts! dont think hes going to be liked for a LONG time!


OK, Joe, so which of the catty ladies in this clique are you screwing :lol2:

When you can't hold a clear concise conversation and put your point over in an intelligent informed way, resort to insults - that's the true sign of an immature dickhead!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't you know that we are all siblings and enjoy a good ole orgy on the weekends? *snort*


----------



## Shell195

I went to comment on that thread but it was locked. Its just as well I suppose or I could have recieved an infraction. That poor baby Lemur I feel so sorry for it


Im off to the sanctuary this morning which is why Im posting a bit earlier than usual.
I will get Dennis pics after when I put his jumper on. I just seem to have been sooooooooo busy this past couple of days and Steves on his days off . Hmmm I wonder if the 2 are connected:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I shall look forward to seeing my surrogate nephew in his new jumper! :lol2:

No idea what we are doing today, cos I haven't been downstairs yet! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Can't wait for Dennis pics  We are going to a friend's house and then I've got a party to do tonight  *fingers crossed* it's a good'un


----------



## feorag

Ooh yes, Jen - I hope you make loads a money!! :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

feorag said:


> OK, Joe, so which of the catty ladies in this clique are you screwing :lol2:
> 
> When you can't hold a clear concise conversation and put your point over in an intelligent informed way, resort to insults - that's the true sign of an immature dickhead!!!


Lol, Well I like to have a rota so everyone gets a fair share you know! Its only right!


----------



## farmercoope

Good luck for the party Jen!


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds completely fair to me *nods* 

And fanx!!!  I hope it's a decent one, at least... I need a bit of a pick me up after last week's farce.


----------



## feorag

Yes, I too believe in sharing, but you might need a paper bag when it comes to my turn!! :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

feorag said:


> Yes, I too believe in sharing, but you might need a paper bag when it comes to my turn!! :lol2:


Lol, Im not going to put what i thought..:whistling2: woops. haha. Fingers crossed for you Jen, hope you make lots of monsies


----------



## Amalthea

Monies are definitely good *nods*

Forgot to tell you guys that we got our new car yesterday  So now we're broke *lol*


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> Monies are definitely good *nods*
> 
> Forgot to tell you guys that we got our new car yesterday  So now we're broke *lol*


 
Ooh what did you get? We've got to hope you do extra well then tonight!!


----------



## Amalthea

We got a Bravo  It's grey with red and black interior  I think it's a '07


----------



## farmercoope

nice!

im taking lessons atm, have had about 16 so far and going well so fingers crossed it wont be too long!


----------



## Amalthea

I have a US drivers license (well I did before my wallet and all its contents were stolen), but I have to do all the drivers lessons and L plate crap here to get a license here. Very irritating!!


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> I have a US drivers license (well I did before my wallet and all its contents were stolen), but I have to do all the drivers lessons and L plate crap here to get a license here. Very irritating!!


I bet! I have a moped but I can't wait to drive a car and be allowed on motorways! will be leathal for my wallet as i wont have an exscuse not to go to auctions, shows and sales now!

How long have you lived here?


----------



## Shell195

See the tone has been lowered again:whistling2: Cant blame me Ive not been here:lol2:
Ive been at the sanctuary and have brought 3 baby budgies home to foster as their mum (we think) has attacked them and 2 of them are pretty bad. We think they are about 4 weeks old and not quite ready to fledge. As Ive got the only cat free room Ive been chosen to attempt to rear them. One is in quite a bad way so not sure if it will make it. They have Baytril to take and their wounds have been cleaned. Ive never reared budgies before and there isnt much I can find on the net. Ive got Eggfood and a syringe barrel with the end cut off but they arent keen to feed. I have also put a dish of dried eggfood in the cage and wet and seed. It will be a miracle if these babies survive:whip:
Dennis pics maybe delayed sorry Auntie Eileen:blush:


----------



## feorag

Well that'll be a first then - for you not to be involved!! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> See the tone has been lowered again:whistling2: Cant blame me Ive not been here:lol2:
> Ive been at the sanctuary and have brought 3 baby budgies home to foster as their mum (we think) has attacked them and 2 of them are pretty bad. We think they are about 4 weeks old and not quite ready to fledge. As Ive got the only cat free room Ive been chosen to attempt to rear them. One is in quite a bad way so not sure if it will make it. They have Baytril to take and their wounds have been cleaned. Ive never reared budgies before and there isnt much I can find on the net. Ive got Eggfood and a syringe barrel with the end cut off but they arent keen to feed. I have also put a dish of dried eggfood in the cage and wet and seed. It will be a miracle if these babies survive:whip:
> Dennis pics maybe delayed sorry Auntie Eileen:blush:


 How old are they Shell? If you are going to hand rear them, get some hand rearing food and instead of syringing them, get a t easpoon and bend the sides in to form a funnel affair. Mix the rearing food to a thin enough consistancy so it slowly goes off the spoon like molten lava and insert the tip into the beak,. The budgies should chug it on their own.
Shame you are so far away as I could have shown you how to spoon rear them.
Sadly some females head peck their babies. Such females should not be bred from again, but also the fathers may peck them in order to get them to leave the nest box so that the hen will start to lay again and rear another clutch.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> How old are they Shell? If you are going to hand rear them, get some hand rearing food and instead of syringing them, get a t easpoon and bend the sides in to form a funnel affair. Mix the rearing food to a thin enough consistancy so it slowly goes off the spoon like molten lava and insert the tip into the beak,. The budgies should chug it on their own.
> Shame you are so far away as I could have shown you how to spoon rear them.
> Sadly some females head peck their babies. Such females should not be bred from again, but also the fathers may peck them in order to get them to leave the nest box so that the hen will start to lay again and rear another clutch.


I think they are about 4/5 weeks old Pam. Ive got EPA food which I have soaked. What other food is there and how the hell do you bend a teaspoon? Where is Uri Geller when you need him? I will be very surprised if the worst of the 3 makes it overnight :whip:


----------



## feorag

My dad bred budgies when I was very young and I remember he bought a hen who killed all her babies. He tried her again and she did the same thing!

I hope you can manage to do it though Shell, but thought I've no advice to give you, Pam's sounds good! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> My dad bred budgies when I was very young and I remember he bought a hen who killed all her babies. He tried her again and she did the same thing!
> 
> I hope you can manage to do it though Shell, but thought I've no advice to give you, Pam's sounds good! :2thumb:


 
:gasp: This is getting quite scary now Eileen my Dad bred budgies when I was young too. Maybe you are my doppelganger


Any idea how I can bend a teaspoon?? Ive just fed them with the modded syringe and 2 of the 3 ate really well.As I put them back in the cage they started to peck at the food I have left in there before taking themselves to bed. The worst one looked really perky too. Fingers crossed they make it through the night


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: This is getting quite scary now Eileen my Dad bred budgies when I was young too. Maybe you are my doppelganger
> 
> 
> *Any idea how I can bend a teaspoon??* Ive just fed them with the modded syringe and 2 of the 3 ate really well.As I put them back in the cage they started to peck at the food I have left in there before taking themselves to bed. The worst one looked really perky too. Fingers crossed they make it through the night


 
where is that uri geller when you need him shell:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That does not sound fun, Shell  Good luck!!

The party was alright, but not brilliant. Good group of girls, though.

I've been in the UK for nearly 8 years, Joe... But only got my US license last summer.


----------



## fenwoman

Get a pair of pliers and someone strong to bend the sides in. You need proper hand rearing food, and EMP is only dried egg and bsicuit, they cannot get all the proper nutrients. Here is a youtube I found showing the technique. You should be able to get hand rearing formula from a good pet shop. Look for nutribird or something. 
YouTube - SPOON FEEDING BABY QUAKER PARROT

If there is any way the birds can be got to me I will hand rear them and return them once they are weaned. 
The mix needs to be the correct consistancy, the right temperature (very important). Too cold and they get crop statice, too hot and it's crop burn. The EMP will just swell and cool in the crop and they will not be able to digest it.Weaning means adding hulled millet (health food shop) and adding it to the formula, initially ground small, then as time goes on, grinding less small until it is whole, but still in the formula. Leave a millet spray in with them at this time to encourage them to pick at it.


----------



## Shell195

I really wish we could get them over to you Pam but I dont think thats going to happen as Steve is working nights so needs the car for work.
I will go and buy some handrearing stuff today and try and bend a spoon. The 3 seem quite bright and are actually eating seed and dried eggfood out of a dish too. I had already put millett in with them. I wish I knew there correct age though but the birds arent my side of the sanctuary. They dont usually allow the birds to breed but they had taken to laying in the rabbit hutch which is why they gave them a nestbox. These 3 babies were found out the nest last week and had gone behind the shed. They were slightly pecked then so were put back in the nestbox but this time they would have been killed so were removed permanantly and given to me


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: This is getting quite scary now Eileen my Dad bred budgies when I was young too. Maybe you are my doppelganger


:roll2: PMSL. 

Wierd isn't it?? I remember we lived in a 2 roomed house, 1 bedroom and 1 living room with a sink and cooker in the corner and outside toilet, tin bath on the wall in the back yard (just like in all the Catherine Cookson books :lol2: ) We had to have a cat because we had mice and so the budgies were on top of the wardrobe! :lol:

I was going to suggest a vice if you had one to bend the spoon?

Pam at times you make me feel so :notworthy: with the mine of information and experience you've had!!

It's heartening that they are bright this morning and able to eat something themselves! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I really wish we could get them over to you Pam but I dont think thats going to happen as Steve is working nights so needs the car for work.
> I will go and buy some handrearing stuff today and try and bend a spoon. The 3 seem quite bright and are actually eating seed and dried eggfood out of a dish too. I had already put millett in with them. I wish I knew there correct age though but the birds arent my side of the sanctuary. They dont usually allow the birds to breed but they had taken to laying in the rabbit hutch which is why they gave them a nestbox. These 3 babies were found out the nest last week and had gone behind the shed. They were slightly pecked then so were put back in the nestbox but this time they would have been killed so were removed permanantly and given to me


 Budgies have such an urge to breed sometimes. Could you relay to the people in charge that she will lay again but this time, remove the eggs, hard boil them and then replace them. She'll sit on them and eventually lose interest when they don't hatch otherwise there will be a repeat occurance. Do you know how many budgies are in the aviary? Are there any other species of bird?
If they are already eating by themselves it looks like they were about to leave the nest in any case and the father was trying to get them out in order that another clutch can be laid.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Budgies have such an urge to breed sometimes. Could you relay to the people in charge that she will lay again but this time, remove the eggs, hard boil them and then replace them. She'll sit on them and eventually lose interest when they don't hatch otherwise there will be a repeat occurance. Do you know how many budgies are in the aviary? Are there any other species of bird?
> If they are already eating by themselves it looks like they were about to leave the nest in any case and the father was trying to get them out in order that another clutch can be laid.


 
Pam they know about not letting them breed again. I think there are about 14 budgies in a 20ft aviary with 4 cockateils 2 rabbits and that is it.
We also have a seperate Rosella(2) aviary, a seperate Quaker Parrot(2) aviary and a seperate Finch aviary
Ive been to the 3 petshops near here today and none of them have that rearing stuff in and keep telling me to use EMP which I already have:bash:
My friend has also spoken to our avian vet and he said exactly the same as them:gasp:
Im very concerned that they arent actually eating enough food to survive although they are taking some food off me and pecking at the seed and moistened EMP. Ive also been bashing some millet to try and dehusk it and they have eaten some of this too
I just feel so lost at the minute. I have no problems handrearing mammals as that is my thing but these 3 babies have me stumped


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Pam they know about not letting them breed again. I think there are about 14 budgies in a 20ft aviary with 4 cockateils 2 rabbits and that is it.
> We also have a seperate Rosella(2) aviary, a seperate Quaker Parrot(2) aviary and a seperate Finch aviary
> Ive been to the 3 petshops near here today and none of them have that rearing stuff in and keep telling me to use EMP which I already have:bash:
> My friend has also spoken to our avian vet and he said exactly the same as them:gasp:
> Im very concerned that they arent actually eating enough food to survive although they are taking some food off me and pecking at the seed and moistened EMP. Ive also been bashing some millet to try and dehusk it and they have eaten some of this too
> I just feel so lost at the minute. I have no problems handrearing mammals as that is my thing but these 3 babies have me stumped


 Just have to hope for the best I guess.


----------



## MSL

morning all........said in my best dixon of dock green voice and bending my knees....

Well having been a 'scum' for nearly 20 years I have enjoyed reading the anti police thread this morning, really brightens my day to hear all those interesting views from the countries brightest young minds:whistling2:
Nevermind, I did draft a very long response to the thread but then deleted it all as I decided i couldnt really be bothered arguing..........sigh.

Anyway how are we all this morning, 
*Shell,* how have the baby birds been doing, have you found the food you were looking for?
*Fenwoman,* do you have any interesting recipies for butternut squash and courgettes....the veg plot is providing quite a few and I am beginning to get stuck for ideas.....
also plums........had crumble, pie and made jam...was thinking of a 'pudding' next....anything in that book of yours?

Have a lovely day all.


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> morning all........said in my best dixon of dock green voice and bending my knees....
> 
> Well having been a 'scum' for nearly 20 years I have enjoyed reading the anti police thread this morning, really brightens my day to hear all those interesting views from the countries brightest young minds:whistling2:
> Nevermind, I did draft a very long response to the thread but then deleted it all as I decided i couldnt really be bothered arguing..........sigh.
> 
> Anyway how are we all this morning,
> *Shell,* how have the baby birds been doing, have you found the food you were looking for?
> *Fenwoman,* do you have any interesting recipies for butternut squash and courgettes....the veg plot is providing quite a few and I am beginning to get stuck for ideas.....
> also plums........had crumble, pie and made jam...was thinking of a 'pudding' next....anything in that book of yours?
> 
> Have a lovely day all.


 
:lol2: I read some of THAT thread yesterday and found it amusing on some peoples views on the police even when they are the ones at fault not the police. 
It seems to be that even though THEY are in the wrong THEY think they are the poor victims. Doesnt yor heart just bleed for them:whistling2:


The budgies are still here but really dont want to feed off me and I dont think they are taking enough in themselves so its a constant battle although they are now starting to fly off across the room at every feedtime


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I read some of THAT thread yesterday and found it amusing on some peoples views on the police even when they are the ones at fault not the police.
> It seems to be that even though THEY are in the wrong THEY think they are the poor victims. Doesnt yor heart just bleed for them:whistling2:
> 
> 
> The budgies are still here but really dont want to feed off me and I dont think they are taking enough in themselves so its a constant battle although they are now starting to fly off across the room at every feedtime


 
No.....i am afraid my heart doesnt do bleeding.....the law is the law, if more people lived by the law it would be a better place all round. lol.....gosh that makes me sound like a right tyrant and I am not but you get what i mean?....

So what can you do re these poor birdies......no help from me I am afraid....my dad had pidgeons and zebra finches but I am not overly keen on birds, i don't dislike them I just don't like them if that makes sense so I never got involved...if they are flying though isn't that good?


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> morning all........said in my best dixon of dock green voice and bending my knees.....


Showing your age there a bit Penny! :whistling2:

Was that thread the one started by the guy who lit a spliff and was fined?? If so I read his post, thought dipstick (in an over 18 vernacular) and didn't waste my time reading any more!

I stuff my butternut squash with a mixture of onion, bacon, mustard, thyme, walnuts, breadcrumbs and blue cheese - tis luscious!!! I bake the 2 halves empty first for an hour with garlic butter in the hole, then I add the stuffing, sprinkle a bit of cheese, a few walnut pieces and a drizzle of honey on the top and put it back in the oven for 15 mins.

Courgettes I stuff with a similar mix. I also lightly fry courgettes with onions and sundried tomatoes and serve it over pasta - yummy!"

I'm wondering too Shell,whether the fact that these little budgies are flying isn't good, because it means they have enough strength to do that and in the normal scheme of life, if they've fledged they're nearly ready to be on their own???

However, I assume you're worrying because they must be using a lot of energy to fly, but not taking in enough food to replace that energy???


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Showing your age there a bit Penny! :whistling2:
> 
> Was that thread the one started by the guy who lit a spliff and was fined?? If so I read his post, thought dipstick (in an over 18 vernacular) and didn't waste my time reading any more!
> 
> I stuff my butternut squash with a mixture of onion, bacon, mustard, thyme, walnuts, breadcrumbs and blue cheese - tis luscious!!! I bake the 2 halves empty first for an hour with garlic butter in the hole, then I add the stuffing, sprinkle a bit of cheese, a few walnut pieces and a drizzle of honey on the top and put it back in the oven for 15 mins.
> 
> Courgettes I stuff with a similar mix. I also lightly fry courgettes with onions and sundried tomatoes and serve it over pasta - yummy!"
> 
> I'm wondering too Shell,whether the fact that these little budgies are flying isn't good, because it means they have enough strength to do that and in the normal scheme of life, if they've fledged they're nearly ready to be on their own???
> 
> However, I assume you're worrying because they must be using a lot of energy to fly, but not taking in enough food to replace that energy???


That sounds a bit delic Eileen ....I made soup with the last one but its not really the weather for a thick soup......Thats what will be done with the next one then.....thankyou.

I get a bit annoyed with the anti-police threads......for various reasons but I know there is no point saying anything as you arent going to change anyones opinion....all I know is that after 20 years I have never had a complaint made against me so I must be doing something right..............i would just be interested to see how these people would deal with some of the stuff we have to deal with......


----------



## feorag

Just so you know I cook the squash halves with garlic butter in the hole for 1 hour in a 190o oven.

Then I fry l chopped red onion and 6 rashers streaky bacon in 1 tablespoon of olive oil and a bit of butter. I put it in a bowl and stir in 1 teaspoon of coarse grain mustard, 2 sprigs of fresh Thyme, 50g of roughly chopped walnuts, 50g breadcrumbs and 75g crumbled blue cheese.

After an hour in the oven I scrape the flesh out of the squash with the garlicky butter and mash it all in with the above mixture, spoon it back into the squash, scatter a bit of cheese, a few walnuts and a drizzle of honey and put it back in the over for 15 mins until the cheese is bubbling


----------



## fenwoman

MSL said:


> *Fenwoman,* do you have any interesting recipies for butternut squash and courgettes....the veg plot is providing quite a few and I am beginning to get stuck for ideas.....
> also plums........had crumble, pie and made jam...was thinking of a 'pudding' next....anything in that book of yours?
> 
> Have a lovely day all.


 The thing with my little book is that it was published during the war. Courgettes were not heard of then and I doubt they were even eaten. Who wants to pull a small thing off the plant when you leave it for a couple more weeks and it's big marrow, enough to feed a family. Basically then, if you want to use them as courgettes, you can use them to thicken stews, or you can freeze then, or stir fry. I use sliced courgettes with garlic and mixed herbs along with a tablespoon of mustard seeds. Or slice longways, drizzle with olive oil, crushed garlic , cover and bake.
If you want marrow recipes, I have loads, including 'million' pie. Which is a sweet marrow pie, similar to the American pumpkin pie. Million being a very old word for marrow.
Same with butternut squash I'm afraid. In 1940, nobody would have heard of it.
I'll have an hour with all my cookery books this evening and see if I can come up with some interesting recipes. I collect cook books, so should be able to find something. 
All I have found in my farmhouse recipe book is courgettes au gratin and pumpkin,marrow and courgette chutney, but we are a bit early still for the pumpkin.


----------



## Shell195

Penny I often wonder what these idiots would do if they ever got into trouble were they needed the law to help him. Oh I know they would call the police wouldnt they. :bash: It really annoys me when these idiots complain because they are doing something illegal. If they can do the crime then they can do the time its that simple


----------



## feorag

Totally agree Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmy1

Hey, was just wondering if anybody knew if Sphynx cats where good for people with allergies? I'm allergic to fur but I've always wanted a cat. Thanks


----------



## feorag

I don't think Sphynxes are any less allergenic than any furred cat.

The problem is that the allergen isn't the fur - it's the dander. Cats wash themselves constantly (as I'm sure you are aware) and it's their saliva which is the allergen. This dries on their fur and then when the cat scratches or moves or someone strokes it, the allergen is released as a kind of dust in the air.

Are you sure you are allergic to cats? Most allergies are more from house mites and dust mites and often cats get the blame???

There is a product called "Petal Cleanse" which you wipe onto the cat and which keeps this dust down and it has made a huge difference to cat lovers who haven't been able to keep cats in the past because of their allergy problems.


----------



## Shell195

Im furious:bash: My beautiful big **** boy Elmo was sat watching the world go by through the kitchen window which was open enough to let air in but closed enough for him not to get out. Ive just had to leap out of the chair as I heard things breaking in the kitchen and screeching. I went in to a fur filled kitchen to find that Sox the neighbours cat had pushed the window open enough to get in and attack Elmo in his own kitchen and had actually chased him out of the window and into the front. I had to run out of the front door and chase Sox so he let go of my boy as they were rolling round the floor. Im really beginning to hate that cat hes a flaming nuisance. I cant see any bites on Elmo but his ruff is all wet and he looked very scruffy and panicky. Ive just brushed him so he looks like the pretty boy he is and got all the loose hair off him. Ive just finished cleaning the kitchen and getting rid of broken pots and fur.
I even paid to neuter Sox and his brother so this didnt happen:bash::bash::bash:
Maybe the neighbours would like to come and clean up the cat pee when Elmo starts spraying


----------



## MSL

fenwoman said:


> The thing with my little book is that it was published during the war. Courgettes were not heard of then and I doubt they were even eaten. Who wants to pull a small thing off the plant when you leave it for a couple more weeks and it's big marrow, enough to feed a family. Basically then, if you want to use them as courgettes, you can use them to thicken stews, or you can freeze then, or stir fry. I use sliced courgettes with garlic and mixed herbs along with a tablespoon of mustard seeds. Or slice longways, drizzle with olive oil, crushed garlic , cover and bake.
> If you want marrow recipes, I have loads, including 'million' pie. Which is a sweet marrow pie, similar to the American pumpkin pie. Million being a very old word for marrow.
> Same with butternut squash I'm afraid. In 1940, nobody would have heard of it.
> I'll have an hour with all my cookery books this evening and see if I can come up with some interesting recipes. I collect cook books, so should be able to find something.
> All I have found in my farmhouse recipe book is courgettes au gratin and pumpkin,marrow and courgette chutney, but we are a bit early still for the pumpkin.


 
Marrows is exactly what they have turned into and I call them marrows but keep getting corrected by my mother in law who says they are courgettes, as I deferred to her more senior years I called them courgettes......just shows.....will just go with what I know in future .
I love sweet pumpkin pie so will happily give the marrow version a go, I am planning on doing Eileens stuffed squash his week also.....thankyou ladies, keep them coming.


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Im furious:bash: My beautiful big **** boy Elmo was sat watching the world go by through the kitchen window which was open enough to let air in but closed enough for him not to get out. Ive just had to leap out of the chair as I heard things breaking in the kitchen and screeching. I went in to a fur filled kitchen to find that Sox the neighbours cat had pushed the window open enough to get in and attack Elmo in his own kitchen and had actually chased him out of the window and into the front. I had to run out of the front door and chase Sox so he let go of my boy as they were rolling round the floor. Im really beginning to hate that cat hes a flaming nuisance. I cant see any bites on Elmo but his ruff is all wet and he looked very scruffy and panicky. Ive just brushed him so he looks like the pretty boy he is and got all the loose hair off him. Ive just finished cleaning the kitchen and getting rid of broken pots and fur.
> I even paid to neuter Sox and his brother so this didnt happen:bash::bash::bash:
> Maybe the neighbours would like to come and clean up the cat pee when Elmo starts spraying


Thats terrible Shell, is there anything else you can do? 
Do your cats have access to the outside of the kitchen window normally could you run an electric fence type thing round it to stop him getting in again? is it worth talking to them or not?? could they not keep him in?
Hope Elmo is ok?


----------



## feorag

Bloody Hell, Shell!! That's dreadful. We've had the odd cat appear in our garden, but to actually come in the house to have a fight is ridiculous! 

Have you spoken to your neighbour, or would that be a waste of time?? I'm thinking if you had to pay to neuter the cats that it would be a waste of time as they obviously don't care about their cats.

Thank goodness it was Elmo he picked on, if only because he has a ruff of thick hair which presumably would have protected him more than if it had been one of your other cats - or Dennis :gasp:

I do hope Elmo's all right! Kisses for him! Brandy for you I think! :lol:


----------



## Shell195

The neighbours are a bloody waste of space. They breed and show GSD but their 2 cats have a flea allergy and the 3 dogs are always scratching. I have told them about it but they said that all GSD scratch and the cats fur was missing because they go under hot cars. They have fleas, stupid stupid people:bash:
I actually feel sorry for the cats as they leave them out most of the time and the other neighbour always feeds them but I cant have sox coming in the house to attack my cats:devil:
Penny will know the type of people they are, no jobs but always have money for drink and weed:gasp: In fact most of my neighbours are like this, I hate living here thats why we have BIG dogs that have access to house and garden 24/7. Round here if its not nailed down it disappears


----------



## Amalthea

What a nightmare, Shell!!!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Im furious:bash: My beautiful big **** boy Elmo was sat watching the world go by through the kitchen window which was open enough to let air in but closed enough for him not to get out. Ive just had to leap out of the chair as I heard things breaking in the kitchen and screeching. I went in to a fur filled kitchen to find that Sox the neighbours cat had pushed the window open enough to get in and attack Elmo in his own kitchen and had actually chased him out of the window and into the front. I had to run out of the front door and chase Sox so he let go of my boy as they were rolling round the floor. Im really beginning to hate that cat hes a flaming nuisance. I cant see any bites on Elmo but his ruff is all wet and he looked very scruffy and panicky. Ive just brushed him so he looks like the pretty boy he is and got all the loose hair off him. Ive just finished cleaning the kitchen and getting rid of broken pots and fur.
> I even paid to neuter Sox and his brother so this didnt happen:bash::bash::bash:
> Maybe the neighbours would like to come and clean up the cat pee when Elmo starts spraying


 You have contacts in the rescue world. So 'disappear' Sox to a rescue in another part of the country where he can be rehomed?


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> You have contacts in the rescue world. So 'disappear' Sox to a rescue in another part of the country where he can be rehomed?


 
I would but in the present economic climate nobody has space for anything. They would only go out and get a new kitten then and I would have to neuter that one too


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Bloody hell it's all been busy here while I've been offline :gasp: I am off to yorkshire tomo and dread to think what you will all get up too :whistling2:

Poor Elmo, naughty neighbours cat! :bash: Shall I send you Freebie? he'll sort him out!


----------



## feorag

Have to agree it's a pity you can't magic him away, but I also agree that it sounds like they will just go out and get another one, which won't solve your problem, maybe only create another one. 

Emma have a great time in Yorkshire, whereabouts are you going?

And for a bit of light entertainment - have you seen this?? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fun/361456-htf-did-they-do.html My mind is still boggling, but I know one thing - they wouldn't be practicing on me!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

We are off to Wetherby Eileen, to see el's gp's. I've got a futon to build when I get up there, should be fun! :lol2: I've got pills to give to Freebie and have had a right nightmare trying to get him to take them. Yesterday I took some mackarrel (?) out the freezer for them all, plan was to mash the pill in with the fish, popped out to see my sis and came home to the fish bag on the floor. :bash: myself for being so trusting! So am going to try meat paste today.......


----------



## Shell195

Sadly the smallest budgie has died but it wasnt unexpected at all, it makes me feel like a failure:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

{{{hugs}}} We all know (and I'm sure the budgie does, as well) that you tried your best with him and that's all that can be expected... *chin up*


----------



## feorag

Enjoy Wetherby - that's really not far from me at all!! Just over an hour!!

Shell, so sorry about the budgie - told you that in the pm.

And I'm fed up!! I noticed on Sunday that Luna has developed a sore on her last injection site. It was clean and dry, just red and all the hair missing. It's now about the size of a 10p piece and red raw. She can't reach it, so I think one of the other cats is over grooming her and making it worse. Then tonight she's just walked in the room and her eye is half closed, the conjunctiva is swollen and she looks a right mess. She just seems to lurch from one catastrophe to the next!!! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen have you noticed how Siamese always seem to get everything twice as bad as other cats. Still miss my Siamese though

Hope Luna is back to her old self soon


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Eileen don't tell me that!!! :whistling2:

Sorry to hear that Shell, you did your best hun.


----------



## feorag

Got an appointment this morning at 9:50! The eye is almost closed this morning. She slept by my side all night as usual and, although she licked my arms and her legs all night, the scab was bone dry because she can't reach it, so it must be another cat that is grooming her and worsening it! :bash:

We are both of the opinion that Purrdy is the mystery cr*pper, because of course she's been living in the living room (at least coming out when she chooses, but sleeping in the living room) for years now, but when I put the rats in there she had to come out for the night. Now she's been out of the living room since April without mishap, but Barry thinks that Harry is upsetting her cos of his rough play and that's what's started it.

So last night we put her back in the living room for the night, but this morning when Barry opened the door, she beetled off under our bed and wouldn't come out - the consquence of which is that there was diarrhoea and normal sh*t all over the bathroom floor when I got up!! :bash: Well, not all over, but about 7 different bits, rather than 1 whole one! :roll: 

Fortunately it was all on the extra bit of matter that the litter tray sits on so I've been able to pick it up and put it in the wash!


----------



## Shell195

What a nice thing to get up to :whistling2:

Fingers crossed all goes well at the vets for Luna, poor girl

I have made a payment to you this morning Eileen


----------



## feorag

And it got worse!!! I took down the loose piece of matting, sluiced all the cr*p off it and put it in the washing machine. Made up a nice bowl of bio washing mixture to go and wipe off the carpet around the edge of the mat just in case and when I went upstairs there was more diarrhoea!! So I ended up having to well and truly wash the whole area where the piece normally lies! :bash:

Now on my way downstairs I noticed Luna lying on the bed in her customary position spooned up with Harry, but when I came upstairs again she was sitting on the landing. However, Purrdy was in the corner of the landing window sill and I didn't notice if she was there earlier or not, so I did a quick bum check and Purrdy's was pristine clean (well as pristine it can be when your belly looks like you've swalled a full sized football so you have problems reaching your bum!!!) as she usually ends up with Klingons on her pyjamas lol2 and Luna's had obviously just passed diarrhoea, so I'm now wondering if the phantom cr*pper is actually Luna!! Tearing my hair out here I can tell you. :devil: :devil: :devil:

Anyway, just back from the vet. He asked if it was possible another cat had swiped her in the eye! Possible??? Probably more like cos you know my boys and girls don't get on and Luna in particular is a right worky-ticket and Cadbury hates her and wails whenever she goes anywhere near him, so yes, it's very likely that she's had a swipe in the eye!! He thinks she's got a scratch on the cornea, but can't be sure because the conjuntiva is now very swollen, so he's given her an anti-b jab and some eye cream and wants to see her back on Friday.

Anyone want a pain-in-the-bum Siamese - I'll pay you to take her away!! Pleeeeeeeeezzzzzzze???


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen, I do feel for you! Have a hug before I log off!


----------



## Amalthea

Doesn't sound like you've had a good few hours, Eileen!!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Thanks girls - Emma I really did PMSL at your pm!! I'd forgotten about the bag bit on that stupid thread!!!

Well I'm off downstairs - got loads to do. My friend Anne brought me a huge carrier bag of plums from her plum tree. She lives in an old farm cottage and this plum tree in the garden has obviously been there for years and it produces the most delish plums ever.

So I'm off to make some plum chutney - might make a few jars of jam - not decided yet. Got ironing to do :sad: and my living/dining room looks like a bomb site, so must tidy up!!

No rest for the wicked! (And I thought I'd been a good girl :lol2

Edit: Shell your money is in my account and I told you to add a couple of quid, not a fiver! :bash:

But thank you very much :grin1:


----------



## Shell195

I stiil have 2 budgies at the minute but who knows what will happen:whip:
Eileen it sounds like Luna is the culprit with the carpet but no doubt she is blaming the rest. :lol2:
Hopefully the antibiotics for her eye will sort the squits too then she will start using the tray again.
A fiver is a couple of quid and even that was very very cheap. You sell yourself short you need to add time and effort for your creations onto the price. I will try and get pics today of Dennis in his jumper at the minute he is climbing the apple tree in the nude:gasp: I think TomTom the kitten is a wannabe Sphynx as he copies everything Dennis does. He shoulder rides, plays in water, sucks my neck(or Dennis`s) and generally acts very Sphynx like. Hes a real cutie but had a bad reaction to both his vaccinations and was very off colour. Im glad to say he was back to his normal self within 48 hours of them both though
Right Im off to do housework:bash:


----------



## feorag

Thanks Shell! I do appreciate your comments, I just thought it was more that I didn't want to make money out of you!

I'm hoping the anti-biotics will sort her out, but the cr*pping in the bathroom has been going on (although not every night) for the last cocple of weeks and not always diarrhoea so I honestly don't know if that is going to stop without us isolating the culprit and stopping it having access to the bathroom, but then I'd worry about where it would go instead and at least the bathroom carpet is rubber backed and washable!

So sorry to hear that Tom Tom had a bad reaction to the vaccination, I know sometimes it knocks kittens well and truly off their legs, for no apparent reason! My friend had a whole litter of ***** that did that - she was panic stricken when she phoned me the next day!

I'm trying frantically to remember how many budgies you started with and without going back through this thread I just can't. So how many did you start with? Hope the 2 that are left make it! You must be totally disheartened by now!


----------



## Shell195

I started out with 3 budgies but now Im down to 1. Ive been on the phone to a budgie breeder that said they are extremely hard to rear at this age as they arent quite weaned but know they are budgies so wont take food off humans very easily. She suggested I put 2 young male birds in with the remaining one to see if they can encourage it to eat. It looks very scruffy and is still thin but actually starting to eat unaided so all I can do is cross my fingers. I now have a 4ft long bird cage in my spare bedroom with the 3 birds in it. The baby looks delighted but the other 2 dont look impressed at all


----------



## feorag

Aw bless - I guess that's like putting a teenage boy in charge of a toddler - very uncool! :lol2:

Well I've made 4lb of plums into 8 bottles of chutney, 3lb of plums into 3 big jars of jam, frozen 2 separate stewed batches for the freezer for future pies or crumbles and I've still got a colander full of the blighter! And I'm cream crackered!

My yellow vest top is splashed with brown chutney and red jam and it's now all sticky, yucky, cos I've just filled the last jam jars, everything is sticky including my face cos I've sweated for England peering into a giant pressure cooker to remove all the bloody stones and my finger nails will never recover cos them and all my cuticles are now black from plum juice!!

Ah, the price I pay for a husband who loves home made chutney!!!


----------



## feorag

Well, Luna's not much better this morning. The conjunctiva is still very inflamed and swollen, so still hard to get a good look at her eye.

No diarrhoea on the bathroom carpet this morning (Lord be praised!!), but she's still mooning around like she's half dead.

Do you know I was saying to Barry last night that if I was asked to guess her age I would guess about 16-18 and yet she's only 12 next week! She's slowed down dramatically lately and almost hobbles about and just doesn't look like a fit cat - not that she ever was without her problems, but lately it all seems to be catching up with her! :sad:

Well I'm off childminding in half an hour, so speak later.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Luna...  We don't all age gracefully, though. Hopefully she's just a bit run down and will perk up a bit soon! {{{hugs}}}

I am canvassing in the Bolton Ann Summers shop today... Got no motivation!


----------



## feorag

There's no question she would ever age gracefully to be honest, I don't think her health history augered well for that.

I bathed her eye this morning before I put the ointment in and I couldn't even see her pupil and that's after a full day of eye drops! :gasp:

Good luck in the shop today, but I know what you mean about motivation - I'm sadly lacking in that department at the minute. Normally when I have a chutney/jam day I'll spend all day in the kitchen and make loads, yesterday I really struggled to make what I did!

On a happier note, I've sold one of my hammocks, someone's just ordered one and someone else has asked for 5 - so I'm well made up about that!


----------



## Amalthea

And it's raining and miserable here... Gotta get there on the bus  Don't know what to wear and I straightened my hair (before the rain started). Not gonna be a good day... I can tell *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Good luck Jen I hope you have a good day

Eileen poor Luna I bet you are worried sick. 


Ive still got 1 baby budgie left so maybe the 2 older birds are helping


----------



## feorag

I am indeed Shell. I just don't know what to do or where to go. 

My vet is insistent that the rhinitis is a common problem in cats (which I know), but that there is little that can be done to improve it apart from regular steroids, which are making her eat like a horse and be too fat and limiting food intake in a multi-cat household is fraught with problems without isolating the cat. I've asked about Zithromax and he won't use it, but of course you and I know that I have already used it and the effects were only short term. I might ask him again tomorrow. 

Jen, it was a beautiful day this morning when I was 'speaking' to you and so I thought I'd take the children out somewhere for the afternoon where they can run around in the fresh air, unfortunately by the time I arrived at their house it was starting to rain and it hasn't stopped! Sod's Law again! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Not long been back from the sanctuary were I was moving birds into new accomodation. The baby budgie is eating for england Im glad to say but still looks scruffy and scabby from its injuries and its now protesting when I give it the baytril which I think is a good sign


----------



## feorag

Ooh! That does sound heartening! I don't think I would care what he looks like as long as he's eating and if he's starting to protest about his medicine, then that sounds good too! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Tomorrow is Dennis day:flrt: Bathtime, manicure and photo session. Poor boy he hates it:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Bless! :flrt:

Well Barry did Luna's eye tonight and he was p*ssing himself laughing. The dosing position is that you sit her on your knee on her bum facing away with her back to your stomach. She immediately lies back, moves slightly to her right and starts purring. You then cradle her head in your left hand, pick up the eye drops with the right, slide the left hand around the head to the eye and gently prise the eye open (not easy at the minute!!) and then squeeze the drops in. This is followed by multiple kisses while her head remains cradled in your hand so that the eye drops don't drop out! 

Tonight's the first time he's done it and she purred all the way through the whole procedure and for about 10 minutes afterwards! 

It beats me I can tell you cos her breathing is dreadful, whistley and rattley and the eye looks horrendous and altogether she's in a really bad state and yet she purrs and purrs!! Talk about no such thing as bad attention to a Siamese!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* What a good patient!!!


----------



## Shell195

I hope Luna`s eye is looking a bit better this morning. She sounds like a wonderful patient if I tried that with Purdy she would turn into a wildcat:lol2:
Baby budgie is still with us and guess what??? Its still eating everything in site:lol2:


Jen I hope you had a good day yesterday


----------



## Amalthea

It wasn't too bad... Got a couple parties  And the girls in that shop were very nice!! Might be getting a temp job in there over Christmas (that's the only time they allow party organisers to work in the shops), too


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It wasn't too bad... Got a couple parties  And the girls in that shop were very nice!! Might be getting a temp job in there over Christmas (that's the only time they allow party organisers to work in the shops), too


 
That sounds promising Jen:no1:
Eileen we need an update on Miss Stoaty:whistling2:
I rang for an update on my boy and he was successfully released into their private woodland:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

i have a question........

Scooby and Tom are oth looking quite skinny this summer, im thinking im over reacting but i also think it could be that they are now 1 year old more adulty and have a slim build from there mum (orential). They eat normally, and they have ALOT of excersise, do you think i should worry?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i have a question........
> 
> Scooby and Tom are oth looking quite skinny this summer, im thinking im over reacting but i also think it could be that they are now 1 year old more adulty and have a slim build from there mum (orential). They eat normally, and they have ALOT of excersise, do you think i should worry?


 
If their hip bones and ribs arent visible then I wouldnt worry about them. Most young cats go through a slim stage, it wont be long until you are worrying about them getting to fat:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> If their hip bones and ribs arent visible then I wouldnt worry about them. Most young cats go through a slim stage, it wont be long until you are worrying about them getting to fat:lol2:


well it does go in quite a bit at the back, i can get my hands all around that bit vrey easily.... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> well it does go in quite a bit at the back, i can get my hands all around that bit vrey easily.... hmmmmmmmm


Sounds like its his waist which they are meant to have


----------



## Incubuss

Woops, sorry, the title is a bit misleading. *leaves*


----------



## Xotics_Freak

i dont have a cat but can i chat here as this seems a nice place to chat :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like its his waist which they are meant to have


hmmm
maybe its beacuse im used to his fat kittennesss... and my other adult cat is overweight ? lol..


----------



## feorag

Morning all! 

Xotics freek, even if you don't have cats, if you like them you're welcome here! :2thumb:

Gina, I think Shell is right, the boys are growing and going through a lankey stage and if there was oriental in their mother, then they shouldn't be fat. By the way haven't got round to packing up your daisies yet, just been too busy, but will get them sorted this weekend and psoted off to you.

Jen, great news about the parties and if you could get part-time in the shop that would help with Christmas expenses wouldn;t it??

Shell, excellent news about the budgie - what will you do with him when you are happy he's fully weaned? I guess he'll go back to the aviary?

Update on Miss Stoaty, well I'm worried to bits about her. She can't stay at the the Sanctuary and so I'm trying to find someone on the edge of a field/suitable area, who will take her in their garden and do a soft release, but no joy so far. She's still very tame, loves attention and yesterday got so excited when I was playing with her she bit my finger harder than normal and one tooth went straight in and it's still sore this morning - her teeth are like needles, but of course you know that don't you?? She escaped when Graeme was feeding her last week and he was in a right panic! She ran around like an eedjit for a bit, but wouldn't come back to him, so he just sat on the ground and waited and eventually she came running back, ran up his arm and sat on his shoulder! Ah bless!!!

Luna's eye is better, but the conjunctiva are still very swollen, but at least Myron could see the pupil. He put some fluorescene in it and said he couldn't see an ulcer on the cornea, so hopefully that's not going to happen. I mentioned that her breathing was laboured again, but of course it's only 2 weeks since she had the steroid, so he's put her on another course of Baytril and I've to see what happens. The scab on her back is humongous - over the size of a 10p now, but she doesn't seem to be scratching at it so much and it looks quite dry, but the scab must be nearly a quarter of an inch thick! and it looks a right bloody mess!!!

I hate to say it but I'm really wondering here about quality of life. I got upset at the vets discussing this with him, because at the minute I'm thinking if she can hardly get a break from this breathing problem am I being fair keeping her alive? I'm actually very pessimistic about her and I'm not normally pessimistic, but I just cried all the way home from the vets because I could see where all this is heading in the not too distant future!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Xotics freek, even if you don't have cats, if you like them you're welcome here! :2thumb:
> 
> Gina, I think Shell is right, the boys are growing and going through a lankey stage and if there was oriental in their mother, then they shouldn't be fat. By the way haven't got round to packing up your daisies yet, just been too busy, but will get them sorted this weekend and psoted off to you.
> 
> Jen, great news about the parties and if you could get part-time in the shop that would help with Christmas expenses wouldn;t it??
> 
> Shell, excellent news about the budgie - what will you do with him when you are happy he's fully weaned? I guess he'll go back to the aviary?
> 
> Update on Miss Stoaty, well I'm worried to bits about her. She can't stay at the the Sanctuary and so I'm trying to find someone on the edge of a field/suitable area, who will take her in their garden and do a soft release, but no joy so far. She's still very tame, loves attention and yesterday got so excited when I was playing with her she bit my finger harder than normal and one tooth went straight in and it's still sore this morning - her teeth are like needles, but of course you know that don't you?? She escaped when Graeme was feeding her last week and he was in a right panic! She ran around like an eedjit for a bit, but wouldn't come back to him, so he just sat on the ground and waited and eventually she came running back, ran up his arm and sat on his shoulder! Ah bless!!!
> 
> Luna's eye is better, but the conjunctiva are still very swollen, but at least Myron could see the pupil. He put some fluorescene in it and said he couldn't see an ulcer on the cornea, so hopefully that's not going to happen. I mentioned that her breathing was laboured again, but of course it's only 2 weeks since she had the steroid, so he's put her on another course of Baytril and I've to see what happens. The scab on her back is humongous - over the size of a 10p now, but she doesn't seem to be scratching at it so much and it looks quite dry, but the scab must be nearly a quarter of an inch thick! and it looks a right bloody mess!!!
> 
> I hate to say it but I'm really wondering here about quality of life. I got upset at the vets discussing this with him, because at the minute I'm thinking if she can hardly get a break from this breathing problem am I being fair keeping her alive? I'm actually very pessimistic about her and I'm not normally pessimistic, but I just cried all the way home from the vets because I could see where all this is heading in the not too distant future!


 

Awww Eileen Im sorry about poor Luna, its not good when you start thinking about their future and it always makes you feel dreadful..........

Miss Stoaty sounds a worry too. Couldnt the sanctuary get in touch with Animal Aid or Tiggwinkles and see if they could help with a soft release??It might be worth a trip to them if it will help her


I have shouting budgies. The female I borrowed is a right nark and forever telling the young male off while the baby just carries on eating:lol2: At least its still surviving


----------



## Amalthea

I saw an episode on Wildlife Rescue where Wildlife Aid did a soft releas of a weasel... Maybe they'd be one to call?

And it must be horrible having to think about that with Luna... {{{hugs}}} We know you'll do what is right for her, regardless. But I think (and this is just my opinion, of course), if she is still eating and loving snuggles and purring away like you said, she's not ready to go just yet.

I just had my first party booked from a card I left in the Ann Summers shop.... And it's JUST down the road (same first three digits of the postcode)!!  YAY! And that's the idea about working in the shop... Gary likes giving BIG at Christmas and I was a bit worried we wouldn't be able to this year (he really enjoys it), but if I can get the job in store, as well.... Should be ok


----------



## feorag

That's good news Jen. :2thumb:
As far as Luna goes, yes girls you are right, I will do what's best for her and I do believe that your animals tell you when they've had enough. Unfortunately, the constant barrage of steroids she has to help her breathing is making her eat for England and she's getting ridiculously fat, but it's very hard to stop a cat from over eating when there are other cats in the house without isolating that cat.

It's just the thought of losing her and then not having an Oriental or Siamese in the house - both are quite unbearable thoughts at the minute!


----------



## Amalthea

You'll know when she's ready, of course... But going from your description of her, I don't think she is just yet  Ok... Maybe she'll be a fat old lady, but that's ok. As long as she's happy and enjoying life, that's the main thing


----------



## freekygeeky

thank you eileeen, im just worrying, even dad was worrying!! lol


----------



## feorag

Now Gina - I'm sure you worry every time one of those cats as much as farts!!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Now Gina - I'm sure you worry every time one of those cats as much as farts!!! :lol2:


lol!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Now Gina - I'm sure you worry every time one of those cats as much as farts!!! :lol2:


I had just made a cup of tea and had sat down to drink it and its now everywhere:lol2::lol2::lol2: You made me spit it out:lol2:

Sorry Gina but its true, you worry to much about your boys


----------



## DementisMulier

hellooo ladies!

just had a question to ask you cat fanatics..

my 13wk old kitten can get nippy when playing, which i know is usual for kittens but it can hurt at times. im trying to make her bite the toys instead of my daughters hands. any tips? i dont want to do the water bottle method..dont like it. ive been saying a stern NO but its not working very well

many thnaks xx


----------



## feorag

I presume your daughter is playing with her with toys? That might sound odd, but a lot of people play with kittens by wiggling fingers to attract them, which is the worst thing you can do.

If she isn't playing using this method, then one thing she can try is to let out a loud screech when the kitten bites, which is what a kitten's sibling would do if the kitten was playing with it and which would alert the kitten to the fact that it is biting too hard. Also whenever she's playing with the kitten and it bites hard, then she stops playing instantly and walks away, so the kitten hopefully will eventually get the message that rough biting is not good fun as it terminates fun play.

Sadly this is a common problem with kittens taken away from their mother at too young an age. The mother would give them a good cuffing if they bit her too hard when playing, but sadly you can't do that as it wouldn't send the same message. Some kittens never learn this lesson, but I hope your does.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I had just made a cup of tea and had sat down to drink it and its now everywhere:lol2::lol2::lol2: You made me spit it out:lol2:
> 
> Sorry Gina but its true, you worry to much about your boys


lol! giggle!
i think its beause im not used to the thinner type of cat...just the fat obese type of cat! lol

p.s please check out the simba thread, more pics and a question :flrt::flrt::whistling2:


----------



## DementisMulier

ok thanks feorag. : victory:


----------



## feorag

Gina, is that the Simba, Simba, Simba thread in the picture section, cos I can't see a question unless it's way back earlier than your last post?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, is that the Simba, Simba, Simba thread in the picture section, cos I can't see a question unless it's way back earlier than your last post?


lmao your correct, i didnt write it in the end.. *flip me i really am going crazy!* HA

basically...
ive rung my vets a few times, and said i need some help, and i mentioned one of the drugs which has been mentioned on here for him... but they just said its normal kitten behaviour (whihc it isnt) so my question was are there any ''soft'' drugs whih i could use for him, for a little bit?... ive tried the feliway.


----------



## feorag

Thought we all suggested that you try Zylkene??


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Thought we all suggested that you try Zylkene??


thats it!! lol..
*couldnt find it* thankyou.
and this is somthign ican use for a short period of thim isnt it? (as in he wont need to be on it forever)


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> thats it!! lol..
> *couldnt find it* thankyou.
> and this is somthign ican use for a short period of thim isnt it? (as in he wont need to be on it forever)


 
ZYLKENE - Stress in Dogs and Cats - A Safe, Natural, New Treatment


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> ZYLKENE - Stress in Dogs and Cats - A Safe, Natural, New Treatment


fanku shame its so expensive!


----------



## feorag

Well you could try him on Valerian first which is cheaper.

It's a natural herb which grows in the wild and the root is used as a 'sleep aid', so it calms cats down and most of them _love_ the stuff.

Just buy a bottle of that on the internet and drop a couple of drops on his food every day. That might calm him down.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Well you could try him on Valerian first which is cheaper.
> 
> It's a natural herb which grows in the wild and the root is used as a 'sleep aid', so it calms cats down and most of them _love_ the stuff.
> 
> Just buy a bottle of that on the internet and drop a couple of drops on his food every day. That might calm him down.



ok thanks i will look in to it


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! : victory: It's good to be home! The cats were all pleased to see us, the guinea pigs and snakes didn't seem to care :lol2:

Eileen I'm sorry to hear you are having a hard time, what with Luna and Miss Stoaty both causing you to worry. I bet Luna has got years to go, I think it's worse for us sometimes when they are poorly.


----------



## feorag

The problem is though, that she seems now to be constantly poorly, Emma. Her breathing is ragged and sounds dreadful all the time, she opens her mouth but a croak comes out rather than a miaow and she just looks miserably most of the time. Her lungs are totally clear, it's all in her upper respiratory tract and I know how I feel when I can't breath properly cos my nose is all stuffed up.

I read on the dog thread that Bean behaved herself in Yorkshire - did you have a good time?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Poor Luna, bless her. Freebie is extremely snotty still, we managed to get a pill into him earlier, and it seems to have worked a bit.

We had a great time, we love going up there, els is always really relaxed and I enjoy doing jobs for them that they can't do themselves, just little things like weeding and sorting curtains, and I cleaned all the UPVC window frames and windows for them this time. Next time I'd like to decorate the lounge. El had a go on the stair lift and thought it was great fun! They really have fell in love with Bean and would be ecstatic if we left her up there, they've got no chance!

After tea one night el's grandma mentioned that she had spotted dick in the freezer, as el takes everything literally you can imagine what she thought! :gasp: so we had a laugh with her and explained it was a pudding. Five minutes later El says, so is it shaped like a dick then? :lol2: bless her......


----------



## Shell195

Sounds like you had a great time and Im not surprised they fell in love with little Bean she gorgeous:flrt:
:lol2: Kids just cant help themselves can they


----------



## feorag

So true - they think it so they say it! :lol2:

Glad you enjoyed the break and it's good for children to spend time with grandparents - I'm a great advocator of that!!! 

:hmm: But maybe there's a bit of prejudice creeping in there, being as how I am one! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

This is infamy!! Infamy!! They've all got it infamy!!!

[Carry on Cleo] :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen just a thought but do you have Luna on Bisolvin Powder?? Ive always found that to help with stuffed up cats


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> This is infamy!! Infamy!! They've all got it infamy!!!
> 
> [Carry on Cleo] :lol2:


Bloody hell - that was one of my worst senior moments!! That was my post for the "Meet the Skunks" thread - HTF did it end up on this one? :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen just a thought but do you have Luna on Bisolvin Powder?? Ive always found that to help with stuffed up cats


I haven't Shell, but I'm willing to try anything! We do steam her over a hot bowl of Olbas when it's really bad and it does seem to help and I put drops on my pillow when we go to bed cos she sleeps beside me with her head on the pillow. I see it's a POM so I'll have a word with the vet and see what he thinks.

I have been thinking about trying this Homoeopathy for Cats Sinus Infection - Treat Nasal or Sinus Disease in Dogs I've used homeopathy on my cats many times and sometimes I get good results, sometimes I don't but I'm thinking of giving this a try. However, I think I need to get the steroids out of her system a bit before I start it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody hell - that was one of my worst senior moments!! That was my post for the "Meet the Skunks" thread - HTF did it end up on this one? :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> I haven't Shell, but I'm willing to try anything! We do steam her over a hot bowl of Olbas when it's really bad and it does seem to help and I put drops on my pillow when we go to bed cos she sleeps beside me with her head on the pillow. I see it's a POM so I'll have a word with the vet and see what he thinks.
> 
> I have been thinking about trying this Homoeopathy for Cats Sinus Infection - Treat Nasal or Sinus Disease in Dogs I've used homeopathy on my cats many times and sometimes I get good results, sometimes I don't but I'm thinking of giving this a try. However, I think I need to get the steroids out of her system a bit before I start it.


 
Its very similar to Sudafed and makes the mucus loose so it drains out. We use it a lot for cat flu kittens at the shelter. You just sprinkle the correct amount onto a bit of wet food. It comes in small sachets and really does help unblock the passages

That homeopathic treatment sounds worth a try too

I did wonder about that post pmsl


----------



## feorag

Do you know, I never cease to amaze myself sometimes as the daft things I do!! This getting old business is a struggle sometimes! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> This is infamy!! Infamy!! They've all got it infamy!!!
> 
> [Carry on Cleo] :lol2:


 
LOL i just had a major Da Ja Vou moment there :gasp:

It did make me chuckle though 

Are you throwing your posts onto other threads ? I think your magic :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> This is infamy!! Infamy!! They've all got it infamy!!!
> 
> [Carry on Cleo] :lol2:


Ok :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Xotics_Freak said:


> LOL i just had a major Da Ja Vou moment there :gasp:
> 
> It did make me chuckle though
> 
> Are you throwing your posts onto other threads ? I think your magic :lol2:


Don't know how I do it Freak - :lol2: do you mind me calling you Freak? :lol2:

I don't even try - it just seems to happen!!


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> Don't know how I do it Freak - :lol2: do you mind me calling you Freak? :lol2:
> 
> I don't even try - it just seems to happen!!


LOL yeah freak is cool with me (i have had much worse:gasp::lol2


Well i think your magic and can throw your posts 

Thats my answer to it and im sticking with it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

OK I'll accept that - it sounds much better than I'm an idiot who can't concentrate for more than a nano-second.

And now I'm off out for lunch - we are meeting some friends at a local pub for a catch-up!


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> OK I'll accept that - it sounds much better than I'm an idiot who can't concentrate for more than a nano-second.
> 
> And now I'm off out for lunch - we are meeting some friends at a local pub for a catch-up!


 
LOL bless i would never think that of anyone even if my name is freak lol 


Cool well i hope you have a fantastic lunch 

(think i will come back in here its a nice place :2thumb

catch you laters : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just come back from Asda, not exciting at all:lol2:
The budgie is acting more like a budgie now and less like a vulture so on Tuesday night its back to the Sanctuary and it can stay in the huge cage in the wildlife room with its 2 new friends until it can fly properly then they will all go into the aviary. Hopefully this will be a happy ending.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

well done Shell! Sounds like he's going to be fine :2thumb:

Asda was exciting last night, free range eggs 20p and a packet of turkey slices 20p! kitties were well chuffed with the turkey!


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> Ive just come back from Asda, not exciting at all:lol2:
> The budgie is acting more like a budgie now and less like a vulture so on Tuesday night its back to the Sanctuary and it can stay in the huge cage in the wildlife room with its 2 new friends until it can fly properly then they will all go into the aviary. Hopefully this will be a happy ending.


 
I hate going to the supermarket:devil: I always end up spending too much money :lol2:

Great news about your little budgie:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> well done Shell! Sounds like he's going to be fine :2thumb:
> 
> Asda was exciting last night, free range eggs 20p and a packet of turkey slices 20p! kitties were well chuffed with the turkey!


Why bother with free range eggs if you are happy to buy factory farmed turkey?


----------



## Xotics_Freak

fenwoman said:


> Why bother with free range eggs if you are happy to buy factory farmed turkey?


 
I totally see your point there 

but im a begger for bargin hunting too :blush: so i would have probs done the same :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

I JUST GOT MYYYYYYYYYYYY CARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY...can you tell im excited?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/364737-just-brought-my-car.html

Daisy!!!!


----------



## Xotics_Freak

freekygeeky said:


> I JUST GOT MYYYYYYYYYYYY CARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY...can you tell im excited?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/364737-just-brought-my-car.html
> 
> Daisy!!!!
> 
> image


Ooooooooo how posh are your new wheels :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

eeeeh these kittens are giving me grey hairs.......................er.....................more grey hairs I mean:bash:
I will not let them in the front garden any more after I caught Tabitha the Manchester cat, trying to get them onto the road. (She's turned out to be really unfriendly to all the other cats here and spends here time hissing, spitting and swiping any of them daft enough to go near).
Anyway, I watched her stroll into the centre of the road, look back at the kittens, and call to them. The little boys next door spend the days on their bikes up and down the road and on my instructions, whenever they spot the kittens within 10 feet of the road, they run at them clapping and stamping their feet in order to get them to realise that road=bad things.
Anyway, the back door stays shut (my back door leads to the front garden, odd I know) but the kittens have the run of the house, plus upstairs so they can get out onto the flat roof beneath my bedroom window. The plan is that they'll get used to coming in and out this way, thus spending their time outside, in the back, on my land, and the surrounding ***** and fields, like the rest of the cats do.
Only this afternoon, I called them, to check where they were and they didn't come to me. I went downstairs, banged their tin dinner dish and called again.Usually that gets them running to me cos they loikes their grubs!
No sign. Then Sadie their mum, started to warble for them. Still nothing. I searched the house, no sign. By now I was getting really worried. Imagined all 4 had somehow got out and gone across the road to the field where hay was being baled. I imagined my babies being crushed in the baler. I was running upstairs to see if I could see them out in the front, then to the back to see if I could see them out there. Calling and calling "Tigra titty...Delphi titty......Ginsey (Guinness) titty......Moonie titty..... titty titty titty", when all of a sudden, Delphi (mummy's boy) comes galloping over the roof into my bedroom. He'd been on top of the fence between me and next door, hidden under the thick clematis. He came, then Moonie came but no sign of the other too. So, back down stairs again (who needs a gym when you can run up and down stairs looking for titties?)On peering through the gap in the fence, I spy Guinness in next door's garden. I call him...he looks at me then turns his back on me, showing me his pink eye (this is the cat equivalent of 2 fingers and a raspberry). Luckily next door was in and he invited me to come and collect them. I got Guinness quickly cos he too is a mummy's boy, and I tossed him onto the flat roof to make his way into my bedroom window, but Tigra, (very shy and not really very happy to be picked up) went and hid behind their henhouse.This was dragged away to give a gap for me to reach into.
So, there she was behind the henhouse, there I was right in the centre of their hedge, getting prickled to bits and covered in spiders <shudder> and other creepsy crawlies and there was Tigra. We were eye to eye and nose to nose. I was frantic, thinking that the poor little waif was doomed to elude me and I would them be frantic for her safety out there in the big world and she so little and helpless. All of a sudden, the little madam made a dash for it, right past me, then straight up the tree, along the top of the fence, galloped over the flat roof and into my bedroom window. I felt a right titty in front of the neighbour after telling him how these poor little titties would be stuck there and not able to get back onto the roof and through my window cos they were so tiny and helpless.
At least I can rest easy knowing that they can get out to play and get back in again and are happy to be out theback where they'll be safe but boy, have I now got some more grey hairs because of it all.
I'm not sure that they weren't hiding under the clematis the whole time s******ing at my rushing up and down the stairs, calling and banging their dish with more and more panic in my voice as time went on.Naughty titties.


----------



## freekygeeky

Xotics_Freak said:


> Ooooooooo how posh are your new wheels :2thumb:


*giggle*
ive insured it, but can tax it till i get my certificate form the DVLA... so its just sitting there poor thing. i want to DRIVE it.. lol!!!!!!!
i have to wait about 10 days before i can do so  *cry*


----------



## Xotics_Freak

freekygeeky said:


> *giggle*
> ive insured it, but can tax it till i get my certificate form the DVLA... so its just sitting there poor thing. i want to DRIVE it.. lol!!!!!!!
> i have to wait about 10 days before i can do so  *cry*


 
eeeeeeeee but just think how fab it will be when you can drive it :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Cool car Gina:no1:


----------



## feorag

Pam, wherever did you get the idea that kittens were tiny and helpless?? Wherever you got it from they've just proved you wrong! :lol2:

We went to Tesco on our way to lunch cos i had a £7.50 coupon off a £30 spend and needed to use it today We're about 8 mile from our Tesco, but the pub we were going to is less than a mile away, so it was worth doing it! Got a couple of reduced bargains too! :2thumb:

​


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> Pam, wherever did you get the idea that kittens were tiny and helpless?? Wherever you got it from they've just proved you wrong! :lol2:
> 
> We went to Tesco on our way to lunch cos i had a £7.50 coupon off a £30 spend and needed to use it today We're about 8 mile from our Tesco, but the pub we were going to is less than a mile away, so it was worth doing it! Got a couple of reduced bargains too! :2thumb:


 
you cant beat a good old bargin hunt :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> eeeeh these kittens are giving me grey hairs.......................er.....................more grey hairs I mean:bash:
> I will not let them in the front garden any more after I caught Tabitha the Manchester cat, trying to get them onto the road. (She's turned out to be really unfriendly to all the other cats here and spends here time hissing, spitting and swiping any of them daft enough to go near).
> Anyway, I watched her stroll into the centre of the road, look back at the kittens, and call to them. The little boys next door spend the days on their bikes up and down the road and on my instructions, whenever they spot the kittens within 10 feet of the road, they run at them clapping and stamping their feet in order to get them to realise that road=bad things.
> Anyway, the back door stays shut (my back door leads to the front garden, odd I know) but the kittens have the run of the house, plus upstairs so they can get out onto the flat roof beneath my bedroom window. The plan is that they'll get used to coming in and out this way, thus spending their time outside, in the back, on my land, and the surrounding ***** and fields, like the rest of the cats do.
> Only this afternoon, I called them, to check where they were and they didn't come to me. I went downstairs, banged their tin dinner dish and called again.Usually that gets them running to me cos they loikes their grubs!
> No sign. Then Sadie their mum, started to warble for them. Still nothing. I searched the house, no sign. By now I was getting really worried. Imagined all 4 had somehow got out and gone across the road to the field where hay was being baled. I imagined my babies being crushed in the baler. I was running upstairs to see if I could see them out in the front, then to the back to see if I could see them out there. Calling and calling "Tigra titty...Delphi titty......Ginsey (Guinness) titty......Moonie titty..... titty titty titty", when all of a sudden, Delphi (mummy's boy) comes galloping over the roof into my bedroom. He'd been on top of the fence between me and next door, hidden under the thick clematis. He came, then Moonie came but no sign of the other too. So, back down stairs again (who needs a gym when you can run up and down stairs looking for titties?)On peering through the gap in the fence, I spy Guinness in next door's garden. I call him...he looks at me then turns his back on me, showing me his pink eye (this is the cat equivalent of 2 fingers and a raspberry). Luckily next door was in and he invited me to come and collect them. I got Guinness quickly cos he too is a mummy's boy, and I tossed him onto the flat roof to make his way into my bedroom window, but Tigra, (very shy and not really very happy to be picked up) went and hid behind their henhouse.This was dragged away to give a gap for me to reach into.
> So, there she was behind the henhouse, there I was right in the centre of their hedge, getting prickled to bits and covered in spiders <shudder> and other creepsy crawlies and there was Tigra. We were eye to eye and nose to nose. I was frantic, thinking that the poor little waif was doomed to elude me and I would them be frantic for her safety out there in the big world and she so little and helpless. All of a sudden, the little madam made a dash for it, right past me, then straight up the tree, along the top of the fence, galloped over the flat roof and into my bedroom window. I felt a right titty in front of the neighbour after telling him how these poor little titties would be stuck there and not able to get back onto the roof and through my window cos they were so tiny and helpless.
> At least I can rest easy knowing that they can get out to play and get back in again and are happy to be out theback where they'll be safe but boy, have I now got some more grey hairs because of it all.
> I'm not sure that they weren't hiding under the clematis the whole time s******ing at my rushing up and down the stairs, calling and banging their dish with more and more panic in my voice as time went on.Naughty titties.


 
I bet they were sat laughing at you all the time:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

fenwoman said:


> Why bother with free range eggs if you are happy to buy factory farmed turkey?


The eggs were for me and Ellie, the meat was for the cats who don't give a toss what conditions the turkey lived in! After being a veggie for 15 years I don't need a lecture : victory:

Gina, gorgeous car :flrt:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

How annoying............you buy pip less little oranges to bite into one and find a pip/seed:devil:


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here and the 3 birds are in the bedroom but it sounds like an aviary downstairs. Oh the joy of budgies:lol2:

When I went to Asda today it was heaving Ive only ever seen it so busy at Christmas time:gasp: We found a mobile phone in the carpark so rang the number that said Mum and Im glad to say the lady has been and picked it up now:no1:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> Im sat here and the 3 birds are in the bedroom but it sounds like an aviary downstairs. Oh the joy of budgies:lol2:
> 
> When I went to Asda today it was heaving Ive only ever seen it so busy at Christmas time:gasp: We found a mobile phone in the carpark so rang the number that said Mum and Im glad to say the lady has been and picked it up now:no1:


 
hee hee did you say hi mum i found your daughter or sons mobile phone :lol2:

Im sorry that was me being cheeky :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh, I've just realised I forgot to mention well done you, Shell, with the budgie. I bet you'll be glad to see the back of it when it goes, but very rewarding that you succeeded!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/364737-just-brought-my-car.html#post4573942

more pics  *YAY*


----------



## Shell195

When I went into the room the budgies are in Dennis ran in too. I picked him up and of course he spotted the birds.
Hes now camped outside the door trying to peer under it and jumping at the handle, Im so glad the door is very stiff or he would be in with them. This is one time Im glad Steve forgot to do something for me:lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> When I went into the room the budgies are in Dennis ran in too. I picked him up and of course he spotted the birds.
> Hes now camped outside the door trying to peer under it and jumping at the handle, Im so glad the door is very stiff or he would be in with them. This is one time Im glad Steve forgot to do something for me:lol2:


 
hee hee sylverster an tweety springs to mind :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

The budgies soon bored dennis as hes just bought the biggest fattest slimiest slug in and tried to eat it..........................I think Im going to throw up


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> The budgies soon bored dennis as hes just bought he biggest fattest slimiest slug in and tried to eat it..........................I think Im going to throw up


 
OMG i hate slugs ewwwwwwwww dirty kitty kins :whip:


----------



## feorag

That is one disgusting cat you've got there! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> That is one disgusting cat you've got there! :lol2:


yes i 100% agree with you there :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

In this instance I totally agree with you. Whats worse is I cant find him in the house which means hes slug hunting in the garden. If he comes in covered in slime I shall photograph his slimey face before I clean him up:bash: I need to check how much Panacur 10% I have in as Ive taken to doing him monthly in case of lungworms. The vets says its doubtful but I dont want to risk it


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> In this instance I totally agree with you. Whats worse is I cant find him in the house which means hes slug hunting in the garden. If he comes in covered in slime I shall photograph his slimey face before I clean him up:bash: I need to check how much Panacur 10% I have in as Ive taken to doing him monthly in case of lungworms. The vets says its doubtful but I dont want to risk it


lol yes we need to see the lovely slimey pics :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oooh!! Does that mean he's a bug-eyed, big-lugged, slimy mouthed, wrinkly nekkid critter then??? :whistling2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> Oooh!! Does that mean he's a bug-eyed, big-lugged, slimy mouthed, wrinkly nekkid critter then??? :whistling2:


 
LOL its a good job you wasnt sat infront of me then i just spat my hot choc allover the screen :lol2::lol2:

that made me laugh :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Xotics_Freak said:


> LOL its a good job you wasnt sat infront of me then i just spat my hot choc allover the screen :lol2::lol2:
> 
> that made me laugh :lol2::lol2::lol2:


My role in life! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Yes Auntie Eileen I suppose it does although you left the crucial word out
BEAUTIFUL:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> My role in life! :lol2:


thats soooooooo not a bad role though OMG your fantastic lol 

i mean i dont have no cats an you have been fab with me and i feel at home here lol


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel is a slug hunter, too... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Shell195

Jen maybe the 2 boys should get together, at mine you understand:whistling2:


Auntie Eileen is the only one who is allowed to make personal comments about Dennis as she knits him beautiful jumpers :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

jen does he hunt slugs or do they hunt him? fergus used to come in covered in slugs, all stuck in his fur, we used to have wildlife night after we had walked him, he brought half the worlds population of bugs n twigs n stuff home in his knickers:lol2:

ditta


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Amalthea said:


> Diesel is a slug hunter, too... *rolls eyes*


 
ewwwwwwwww another ming monster lol 

ooooo an hello im the new intruder freak hee hee


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* No... He hunts them *gags* Gary had to wrestle a giant slimey slug out of his mouth the other day and then I had to try to clean the slime off *gags again* F10 works quite, well, though 

Oh, I'm sure, Shell... And you'll just HAPPEN to get a new pet before I leave, huh?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yes Auntie Eileen I suppose it does although you left the crucial word out
> BEAUTIFUL:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: Did you say beautiful?? The bug-eyed, big-lugged, slimy-mouthed, wrinkly nekkid critter is beautiful???? :gasp:

Slugs hunt my cats too Cat! They often come in at night with one stuck in their pyjamas (hairy ones, not added cotton ones! :lol2 We often find dehydrated ones stuck to the carpet in various places.

Freak - be glad you don't have any cats - they're often more trouble than they're worth! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> :gasp: Did you say beautiful?? The bug-eyed, big-lugged, slimy-mouthed, wrinkly nekkid critter is beautiful???? :gasp:
> 
> Slugs hunt my cats too Cat! They often come in at night with one stuck in their pyjamas (hairy ones, not added cotton ones! :lol2 We often find dehydrated ones stuck to the carpet in various places.
> 
> Freak - be glad you don't have any cats - they're often more trouble than they're worth! :lol2:


hee hee im starting to see that from being in this thread :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Pam, wherever did you get the idea that kittens were tiny and helpless??


 They told me. The say "mew" in a tiny high pitched voice, and it means, oh I'm so little and helpless, come and save me/give me food/poke my tummy.


----------



## Xotics_Freak

fenwoman said:


> They told me. The say "mew" in a tiny high pitched voice, and it means, oh I'm so little and helpless, come and save me/give me food/poke my tummy.


OMG wow you speak cat ?

hee hee thats so cool i like that answer :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

:hmm: Methinks you need pussy language lessons! You're too easily fooled (and I don't believe that for one second!!!!) :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> The eggs were for me and Ellie, the meat was for the cats who don't give a toss what conditions the turkey lived in! After being a veggie for 15 years I don't need a lecture : victory:
> 
> Gina, gorgeous car :flrt:


 I didn't lecture, I only wondered why you'd bother with free range eggs when factory farming isn't something you object to. Not really sure of the relevance of your being a vegetarian since we have already established that you don't give a toss about animal welfare.
If you buy factory farmed meat to give to your pets/paper your living room/use to sole your shoes, you are still giving money to the businesses who keep live animals in appaling conditions, ergo, you are not only condoning, you are supporting the industry.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> :hmm: Methinks you need pussy language lessons! You're too easily fooled (and I don't believe that for one second!!!!) :lol2:


 It's true........my titties wouldn't lie to me..............would they?:gasp:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

fenwoman said:


> It's true........my titties wouldn't lie to me..............would they?:gasp:


 
hee hee i really am laughing at that reply :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

*Dennis`s new jumper*

Well hes slime free so I put his jumper on and took some pics of my BEAUTIFUL boy in his cool new jumper:flrt:


----------



## Titch1980

well well who would have thunk it? lol
on thursday night Oasis played a gig at our spa theatre, so me and Craig got tickets and went and surprise surprise while we were in the concert my nephew decides its now time and wants to be released from his mums tum, lol
so on thursday 20th aug at 11:22pm (while me and craig were waiting for th Gallagher brothers to come out after the concert/trying to get an autograph) my new nephew Elliot Lucas was born weighing 7lb 5oz, and how cute is he?..................


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> Well hes slime free so I put his jumper on and took some pics of my BEAUTIFUL boy in his cool new jumper:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless him a menace through an through :flrt:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Titch1980 said:


> well well who would have thunk it? lol
> on thursday night Oasis played a gig at our spa theatre, so me and Craig got tickets and went and surprise surprise while we were in the concert my nephew decides its now time and wants to be released from his mums tum, lol
> so on thursday 20th aug at 11:22pm (while me and craig were waiting for th Gallagher brothers to come out after the concert/trying to get an autograph) my new nephew Elliot Lucas was born weighing 7lb 5oz, and how cute is he?..................
> image


 
awwwwwww bless a baby tigger :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Titch1980

he is, isnt he, i keep trying to convince them they should give him an extra 2 names (liam and noel, well i think its only fitting) but theyre having none of it, hehe!


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Titch1980 said:


> he is, isnt he, i keep trying to convince them they should give him an extra 2 names (liam and noel, well i think its only fitting) but theyre having none of it, hehe!


 
OMG how rude of them tut :lol2:

well hey im freak the new intruder lol i dont have no cats or dogs but peoples is nice here so i likes it yay :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Very cute baby, I must post pics of my great nephew Tyler Jay(I think:blush


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> Very cute baby, I must post pics of my great nephew Tyler Jay(I think:blush


well yes i think you should 

more baby tiggers yay :2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980

Shell195 said:


> Very cute baby, I must post pics of my great nephew Tyler Jay(I think:blush


yup i think you should, the only thing is he has got us all broody all over again, including his mum, lol she wants another already


----------



## Amalthea

Such gorgeous pics on here tonight!!!


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Amalthea said:


> Such gorgeous pics on here tonight!!!


aint they just :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Congratulations Rach on the birth of your nephew - he looks gorgeous. It never ceases to amaze me how tiny babies look that are bigger than mine were when they were born. I honestly can't remember mine being that little! Course they are both huge muckle lumps now, so it's not surprising! :lol2:

Shell, Dennis' jumper actually looks quite good! Did you find it easier to get on with the bigger armholes and just the edging put on?

Well I'm off to work today, got to do an extra day at the Sanctuary to help out, but at least this time I'm on admissions/shop, which I much prefer to the tearoom! I'm starting to really _hate_ doing the tearoom!! :roll:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! :2thumb: Shell Dennis looks great in that jumper! Rach, your nephew is gorgeous, mine is 6 months old already and is huge! Eileen, have fun on the till!


----------



## Shell195

Dennis`s jumpers was so much easier to put on with no arms. As its getting closer to winter WE need to think of a couple more designs for new jumpers as he will be needing them. I hope you have saved the measurements:whistling2:
Have a great day on the till, I think I would hate the tearooms too


----------



## farmercoope

Love the dennis pics!

Never guess what i've got! A Girl Raccoon! for those of you that have facebook, add Elmo Raccoon for pics lol


----------



## Amalthea

My stupid FB is being a pain in the ass and not going onto the page to accept friend requests *grumbles*


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> My stupid FB is being a pain in the ass and not going onto the page to accept friend requests *grumbles*


Lol, I really hate uploading pictures onto here, they take forever with the photobucket and that, much prefer doing it straight from the computer


----------



## Amalthea

Ditto... My computer is a piece of crap and sometimes doesn't get along with FB... So when they decide they are going to be friends again, I'll accept.


----------



## farmercoope

Thanking you!


----------



## Amalthea

No, thank you  Don't worry about it... I. Am. Patient.


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> No, thank you  Don't worry about it... I. Am. Patient.


really! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Well... No  Never been one of the virtues I possessed *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Joe you dark horse. Im not jealous of course:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Joe you dark horse. Im not jealous of course:whistling2:


hehehe! lol i couldnt help myself


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oi joe accept my friendship on facebook


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dennis`s jumpers was so much easier to put on with no arms. As its getting closer to winter WE need to think of a couple more designs for new jumpers as he will be needing them. I hope you have saved the measurements:whistling2:
> Have a great day on the till, I think I would hate the tearooms too


Yeh! Don't worry, got my notes on how I changed the pattern to fit.

I'm busy knitting another one with the same brown wool that I knit for Dennis last time. I bought 2 balls at the time cos I didn't have the pattern with me and was frightened one ball wouldn't be enough. It was, so I'm knitting another one that I thought I might put on here or on ebay. It's for a male dog, so it has a shorter belly. I'll post a piccie when it's finished. Put a different pattern on it too! Ambidextrous me, you know!! :lol2:

I enjoyed the admissions and shop - like it much better. It's too much like hard work in the tearoom now and I _hate_ the cleanign up afterwards - i don't even wash dishes in my own house and I _hate_ their hoover!!!


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> *lol* No... He hunts them *gags* Gary had to wrestle a giant slimey slug out of his mouth the other day and then I had to try to clean the slime off *gags again* F10 works quite, well, though
> 
> Oh, I'm sure, Shell... And you'll just HAPPEN to get a new pet before I leave, huh?


 Slugs are stupid. Twice now I have woken up and opened the back door and hear the electric fence unit shorting out. So I check the fence to see if the pigs have snudged up the mud to the bottom tape, causing the short and they haven't. I check the fence unit and find a big fat slug has crawled between the terminals, touching each one, so getting electocuted. Removing dry roasted slug from the electric fence unit before breakfast just ain't funny.


----------



## Xotics_Freak

fenwoman said:


> Slugs are stupid. Twice now I have woken up and opened the back door and hear the electric fence unit shorting out. So I check the fence to see if the pigs have snudged up the mud to the bottom tape, causing the short and they haven't. I check the fence unit and find a big fat slug has crawled between the terminals, touching each one, so getting electocuted. Removing dry roasted slug from the electric fence unit before breakfast just ain't funny.


 
ewwwwwwwww rather you than me thats for sure :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Slugs are stupid. Twice now I have woken up and opened the back door and hear the electric fence unit shorting out. So I check the fence to see if the pigs have snudged up the mud to the bottom tape, causing the short and they haven't. I check the fence unit and find a big fat slug has crawled between the terminals, touching each one, so getting electocuted. *Removing dry roasted slug from the electric* *fence unit before breakfast just ain't funny*.


 
Rather that than slippy, slimy ones > > Urgggggh


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> Rather that than slippy, slimy ones > > Urgggggh


 
i actually cringed then and shuddered :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

The sanctuary phone was on divert to me again today and I had a call from the neighbour of a lady that died last night. Her 6 year old Indoor Persian is now in our care as none of the relatives wanted her. Poor girl, I believe she is in beautiful condition too
I will only get to see her tomorrow evening when I take the budgies back so Im not even sure of her colour
I need to check the cats sex as the girls say she is huge and females are usually small


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor cat! I hate it when I hear stories like this because the poor cat must be wondering what is going on.

Oh!! Forgot to mention!!! May have found somewhere for Little Miss Stoaty! :2thumb:

When we were out for lunch yesterday I mentioned it to Linda and Caroline. Caroline is my friend who used to breed Burmese - she's a vet nurse and she has a friend who lives out in the country who she thought might be interested in taking her and releasing her from her garden.

Anyway she rang me tonight before she left work to say that she'd spoken to Noelle and she's dead keen. She says they have a heck of a rabbit problem, in their garden and never see foxes, so that's good. She has a dog, but Miss Stoaty is terrified of dogs and she has a stone wall at the back (which is good for little stoaties to live!). She just has to go home and ask her current partner if she minds, but she told Caroline she didn't foresee a problem there.

So I'm going to ring her tomorrow to see what the partner said (can't for the life of me remember her name - can remember the previous one, but not the current one :lol2. If they're both OK I think Baz and I will just pull rank (cos Kim and Allen are away at the minute) and go and get Little Miss Stoaty on Saturday and have a run up country to where they live (not far from Allendale) out in the hills and get her settled in!!


----------



## Xotics_Freak

right help please lol

well.................

another cup of tea???

or.............

galaxy hot choc with mini marshmellows on top ?


what do i have ???:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

That sounds promising for Miss Stoatie and would be a great worry off your mind. Fingers crossed


----------



## Shell195

Xotics_Freak said:


> right help please lol
> 
> well.................
> 
> another cup of tea???
> 
> or.............
> 
> galaxy hot choc with mini marshmellows on top ?
> 
> 
> what do i have ???:lol2:


 
At this time of night you shouldnt need to ask. Hot choccy wins hands down Mmmmmmm


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> At this time of night you shouldnt need to ask. Hot choccy wins hands down Mmmmmmm


well a hot choccy it is :notworthy:

would you like one ???


----------



## Shell195

Xotics_Freak said:


> well a hot choccy it is :notworthy:
> 
> would you like one ???


 


Not until Ive finished my rum but thanks for asking :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Hmmm............ good idea! Now in my cupboard I've got hot choc with ginger, hot choc with coconut, hot choc with hazelnut and hot mint choc with little bits of dark minty chocolate in them!!

Which one should I have???


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> Hmmm............ good idea! Now in my cupboard I've got hot choc with ginger, hot choc with coconut, hot choc with hazelnut and hot mint choc with little bits of dark minty chocolate in them!!
> 
> Which one should I have???


 
with mint mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hmmm............ good idea! Now in my cupboard I've got hot choc with ginger, hot choc with coconut, hot choc with hazelnut and hot mint choc with little bits of dark minty chocolate in them!!
> 
> Which one should I have???


 
I think it would have to be mint. I love Highlights dark chocolate it is so scrummy


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> I think it would have to be mint. I love Highlights dark chocolate it is so scrummy


yay i said mint too hee hee :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

OK, then I think I'll have the ginger! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> OK, then I think I'll have the ginger! :lol2:


OMG i choked on my choccy then :gasp::lol2:


----------



## feorag

* Smirk *


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> * Smirk *


hows the ginger then ?:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Lush!! I'm heavily into ginger and totally hooked on Gingerbread Latte from Costa!! In fact I've bought the ginger syrup and I've been making myself one every day since about Christmas when they started doing them!! :lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

feorag said:


> Lush!! I'm heavily into ginger and totally hooked on Gingerbread Latte from Costa!! In fact I've bought the ginger syrup and I've been making myself one every day since about Christmas when they started doing them!! :lol2:


i have to say mmmmmmm to ginger too lol my sis brought some real gingerbread home from where she went campin last (dunno where lol)

But its was bloomin lush :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

I like ginger stuff but couldnt imagine drinking it in hot choccy :gasp:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> I like ginger stuff but couldnt imagine drinking it in hot choccy :gasp:


eating it while drinkin it mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


right bedtime for me am shattered soooooooooo nitey nite all speak soon x x x


----------



## feorag

To be honest, I couldn't imagine it either (even though one of my fav sweets is Thornton's Chocolate Ginger! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble and I actually would never have bought it if Wittards hadn't have had it in one of their 'tester flasks'. One sip was all I needed to buy a tin of it!!

And now that's me off to bed too!! Got my ratty hammocks to make tomorrow - my only day off this week!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Ginger is disgusting!!!! It's one of my most hated things 

Excellent news Eileen I hope it's a go for Miss Stoaty! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Ginger is disgusting!!!! It's one of my most hated things



agreed *yuck!*


----------



## Amalthea

My step Mom taught me how to use ginger in cooking and it's really nice in a stir fry


----------



## Shell195

Just been and cleaned out the rats,hammy,chins,hog and budgies. They are now immaculate for a few hours:lol2:
Weve got the chippies moving in on Friday so need to set their cage up ready but Ive just sat down for a well earned cup of tea.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> My step Mom taught me how to use ginger in cooking and it's really nice in a stir fry


I use it in stir frys and often I add the syrup from the jars of preserved ginger too! :2thumb:

Emma, Gina - you have no taste. Ginger is very good for you, apart from tasting lush!! It's a natural anti-inflammatory and great for upset stomachs.

Shell, well done you, if your rats are anything like mine, they'll have already peed to mark by now!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I use it in stir frys and often I add the syrup from the jars of preserved ginger too! :2thumb:
> 
> Emma, Gina - you have no taste. Ginger is very good for you, apart from tasting lush!! It's a natural anti-inflammatory and great for upset stomachs.
> 
> Shell, well done you, if your rats are anything like mine, they'll have already peed to mark by now!!! :lol2:


They always wait until Ive wiped and dried the shelves and put clean stuff everywhere then they follow we round scent marking :bash: Just as well I love them:flrt: The chins are by far the worst as they wait until the cage is immaculate then throw the hay out they dont like and dig up the cage in general just because they can:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've just telephoned Noelle and she says Sue, her partner, is quite keen - they just wanted a bit more information.

So I've updated her on Little Miss Stoaty's history, e-mailed her the early photographs when she was a skinny, ugly little critter and directed her towards all the videos I've uploaded onto You Tube and I'm sure that will be enough to charm them both into saying yes. Either way they sound dead keen.

Their garden backs down to the river and is surrounded by dry stone walls, which is a perfect environment for a stoat! And the fact that they are totally over-run with rabbits, to the extent that they seldom look into their garden but they don't see one or usually more, all augers well.

I've told her that if they want to take her and give it a try, Barry and I will happily deliver her on Saturday!


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds very promising, Eileen!!!


----------



## feorag

Does, doesn't it? Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Everything crossed here! Have had a house full today, and have built a run for the guinea pigs, it's taken me bloody hours. I bought a metal one that has a net on the top but the cats were all putting their arms through and trying to swipe at them.


----------



## feorag

Emma your "handyness" never ceases to amaze me!! :lol2:

Well yesterday I spent most of the day sewing and doing 'clever' stuff. Got my order completed for 5 hammocks and they're all packed up and ready to go when I get the money. :2thumb:

Shell, I rang the vet yesterday morning to ask about that Bisolvon powder. The receptionist was going to ask the locum (cos my vet is away for a few days) and ring me back - she didn't! I was so busy time ran away with me and it was 5:30 when I realised, so rang again and eventually spoke to the locum at 6:15. Of course he's never seen Luna, has no idea what she's like and can only work off Myron's notes. He wasn't sure whether the powder would help her, but he said he would order some and I could pick it up today. He rang back 10 mins later to say that it comes in sachets and you have to buy 40 which would make it expensive. I thought it might be about £30 and would pay that because if it didn't work for me I could send it to you and you could have it, but he told me it would cost about £60, which he thought was a lot when we weren't absolutely sure it would help.

I said that I would pay that quite happily if it would work, but obviously it was a lot to lay out if it didn't make any difference whatsoever. Anyway, the upshot is that he's going to phone around pharmacies today to see if he can get it any cheaper - I've just checked the 'net and I can see it for £49.95 plus postage, which at least is a little bit better.

I also asked whether, because of the problem she's had with the injection site this would have affected the efficacy of the last steroid injection, bcause normally that helps her breathing for just about a month and she's wheezing and whistling to the extent that at one stage the night before, she actually woke me up, she was making so much noise. I thought that if the needle had gone into muscle then it won't have worked properly and he agreed with me, but said she still couldn't have another steroid injection until the month was up.

To be honest when she woke me up in the middle of the night and I lay there listening to her, I really thought it was time to give up on her, she sounded so bad - I just don't know what to do!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen I'm not sure what to suggest. It's a lot of money if it's not going to work, I hope you manage to get hold of a small amount to try it. :grouphug:

I'm going to have to take Freebie later as even with the pills he is also wheezing and sounds awful. Also he has got bits of blood in his poo, I wonder if his pills have constipated him? I don't think it's that tho as yesterday he had three poos so if he's constipated he wouldn't be pooing would he? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I dont see why they cant ring another vets and get you some in to try without the need for a huge amount. I thought all vets kept Bisolvin powder in but obviously not

Well yesterday I felt a bit poorly, sort of like really bad heartburn that made me want to be sick and the pain was horrendous. I struggled on all day but had to come home from the sanctuary early and was in bed by 9.00pm. I dont actually know what was up with me but it was so painful, anyway the worse is over I think as the pain has receded now


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I dont see why they cant ring another vets and get you some in to try without the need for a huge amount. I thought all vets kept Bisolvin powder in but obviously not
> 
> Well yesterday I felt a bit poorly, sort of like really bad heartburn that made me want to be sick and the pain was horrendous. I struggled on all day but had to come home from the sanctuary early and was in bed by 9.00pm. I dont actually know what was up with me but it was so painful, anyway the worse is over I think as the pain has receded now


 
eeeeks thats scarey i was like that yest too 

had like a cronic heartburn and hurrendous indejestion pains, and like trapped wind pains 

i wonder if something is going round


----------



## Shell195

Xotics_Freak said:


> eeeeks thats scarey i was like that yest too
> 
> had like a cronic heartburn and hurrendous indejestion pains, and like trapped wind pains
> 
> i wonder if something is going round


 
Its your flipping fault then, you infected when I was on here the day before:bash::bash: :lol2: Bloody awful wasnt it


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen... {{{big hugs}}} That is a lot of monies when you don't even know if it'll help any. Whatever you decide, though, of course you will do what's best for Luna.

That does sound nice, you two...  Maybe gassy? I know when I get a bit gassy right under my rib cage, I feel like crap and just want somebody to shoot me and put me out of my misery!


----------



## Amalthea

We have a busy busy busy day today...

Gotta go to the bank and post office laster. A friend is coming round in a couple hours to see Diesel again... The little guy is going in for his shots tonight. I've got some Ann Summers stuff to do in Warrington... etc etc etc!!


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Shell195 said:


> Its your flipping fault then, you infected when I was on here the day before:bash::bash: :lol2: Bloody awful wasnt it


Hey least we wasnt oinking :lol2:

i do appologise :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Eileen... {{{big hugs}}} That is a lot of monies when you don't even know if it'll help any. Whatever you decide, though, of course you will do what's best for Luna.
> 
> That does sound nice, you two...  Maybe gassy? I know when I get a bit gassy right under my rib cage, I feel like crap and just want somebody to shoot me and put me out of my misery!


Oh it was awful something i wouldnt have wished upon anyone


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Amalthea said:


> We have a busy busy busy day today...
> 
> Gotta go to the bank and post office laster. A friend is coming round in a couple hours to see Diesel again... The little guy is going in for his shots tonight. I've got some Ann Summers stuff to do in Warrington... etc etc etc!!


 
wow yes you certainly do have a busy day 

mines pretty boring cleaning cleaning and more cleaning :gasp::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell, as you know the vet I use now is a one-man practice, so I'm supposing that he won't carry a large stock of drugs as he may not use them (I know when I went in for some electrolyte sachets, they were out of date!), so he's obviously not used Bisolvon before.

I don't know if the locum is going to try and locate someone with a supply that we can buy or whether he's just going to look for a cheaper supply. I can buy it for £50 on the 'net, but of course by the time I pay for a script, it'll be the £60 he quoted. Anyway, I'm waiting for a call to say he's located some from somewhere. The night before she woke me up gasping so loudly that she whistled in my face and last night she woke me up cos she sneezed snot all over my face! :roll: I'm childminding today cos Roz's other childminder asked for a week off so I'm covering her today, but if he says he needs to see her I'll go home and take her in.

Whatever was wrong with you last night - and Freak - sounds horrible. Has it all gone this morning, or do you just feel better than you felt last night.

Emma, I've no idea what to suggest about Freebie, if his poos were normal quantity each time, then I would say he can't be constipated. He could of course, just be 'over straining' which can make blood vessels burst and cause blood???


----------



## MSL

hello all haven't read anything for a few days so give me a chance to cath up and have a look at this
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/366426-beyond-excited.html

how is everyone........


----------



## Xotics_Freak

i still dont feel 100% but feel alot better than i did thats for sure


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I dont see why they cant ring another vets and get you some in to try without the need for a huge amount. I thought all vets kept Bisolvin powder in but obviously not
> 
> Well yesterday I felt a bit poorly, sort of like really bad heartburn that made me want to be sick and the pain was horrendous. I struggled on all day but had to come home from the sanctuary early and was in bed by 9.00pm. I dont actually know what was up with me but it was so painful, anyway the worse is over I think as the pain has receded now


 Hi Shell, Sounds like i am with my hernia....have you had it before? do you get bad reflux? mine gets so bad he acid burns my tongue!I actually get burns on my tongue.....get to the docs if it persists...i am on omeprazole and thats great...for a quick fix you need zantac to calm the pain down.....
P


----------



## feorag

I was on Omeprazole, but my docs changed it a couple of years ago to Lansoprazole cos it was cheaper!! :sad:

No wonder you're excited Penny, I bet you're dying to see how the pup has got on.


----------



## Xotics_Freak

Yeah MSL i bet your really excited definately cant wait to see lots of pics of how he has grown :flrt:


----------



## Nodders

MSL said:


> Hi Shell, Sounds like i am with my hernia....have you had it before? do you get bad reflux? mine gets so bad he acid burns my tongue!I actually get burns on my tongue.....get to the docs if it persists...i am on omeprazole and thats great...for a quick fix you need zantac to calm the pain down.....
> P


I'm on Omeprazole for my hiatus hernia , only thing that helps . Took months to sort when I finally went to the docs to sort it out , I was burnt from my osophagous down all the way through my Duodenum . Who'd have thought a little reflux problem could be that bad .

On a side note :2thumb: , we get a kitten today and another tomorrow , both girls , about time our little girl had some company , she was a rescue and the runt of the litter so she has'nt grown that much in the 3 years we have had her . Hopefully they will all get along , fingers crossed .


----------



## feorag

And then you have to post photographs, so that we can see all 3 of your beautiful cats! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Aww!!! Congrats on the new additions


----------



## feorag

By the way did anyone notice that I'd reached 10,000 posts last week! :gasp: I'm now a Postaholic Member :gasp:

Soon I'll turn into Habu :lol2:


----------



## Nodders

feorag said:


> And then you have to post photographs, so that we can see all 3 of your beautiful cats! :2thumb:


Will do , the first little one will be with us soon , my OH and the kids are there now , should be back soon . This kitten is tiny apparently , from what I heard she has been hand reared , so is very small and very tame , loves to be with people . Black with white paws , I think they favour the name "Socks" but we'll see


----------



## Shell195

I actually feel fine now and no Ive never had it before and dont ever want it again. It was so painful and when I was driving back from the Sanctuary I felt like I was going to die. I just came in and said to teve Im going to bed you will have to sort the animals which he did but when I went downstairs at 4.00 am poor Mindy had no water as he had forgotten to put some down for her :gasp: While I was dying in bed Sophie who`s had a migraine for over a week and been backwards and forwards to the doctors started feeling extremelly ill so Steve ran her over to A&E and never got back until 3.00am. They gave ehr some magic medicine which actually removed the pain. Of course once I new she had gonne there I couldnt sleep at all as I was worried about her. Last night was not a good night at all :bash:


----------



## Nodders

Sorry too late to edit my post , must become a full fledged member .

Just to say the pics are up of the new arrival :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Shell, that sounds like the night from Hell! Poor you!!

Nodders I've checked out your thread and I've posted - you know it's nothing personal and not a go at you at all, but I'm seriously concerned about what they've told you to feed her!


----------



## freekygeeky

Right i have some photos, i still think scooby looks a little thin, but he coudl just be going through a thin stage.. the thing os he has always been rather fat! lol

Here are the pics.. not brilliant i admit, his neck is also getting better  (look at his white teeth!)










































compared to this


----------



## Shell195

Gina he doesnt look thin to me just a healthy young cat. Thin is when the hip bones,spine and ribs are visible and his arent
I would be worried if at his age his teeth wernt white:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina he doesnt look thin to me just a healthy young cat. Thin is when the hip bones,spine and ribs are visible and his arent
> I would be worried if at his age his teeth wernt white:whistling2:


lol ok 
thankyou  
im used to gingers manky teeth! im not used to white teeth! lol so its nice to see them!  (scooby and tom are a year old on the 31st!! cannot beilieve it!)
new pics btw ! 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...98-simba-simba-simba-simba-6.html#post4591815


----------



## Shell195

Very sad news from the shelter.
The persian cat that was admitted was a Seal colourpoint. The trainee admitted her into the shelter and failed to notice important things about her(she should never have been left alone to admit the cat)
It turns out she was actually 13 years old with bad cataracts, no teeth and an extremelly high urea level. The neighbour who brought her in failed to mention she was on medication and a special diet too. Last night we rang the vet were the cat was a patient and discussed the cats health with them, they said she was a very sick cat and in their opinion should be euthanised
We then contacted the executor of the ladies will who said no provision had been made in the will for the cats outcome and he gave permission to PTS.
Due to her extreme distress at being away from home and her age and health problems we felt it kinder to PTS which we did last night with an emergency vet appointment.
I really cant understand why this poor cat who was had been beautifully groomed and was the ladies much loved friend was left after her death with no instructions as to what should become of her much loved friend
Instead the cat was bundled into a sanctuary the day after her owners death with no information and its not as if the neighbour didnt know as the vets said he always took the cat to the vets. The stress this poor old girl had been put through was so unecessary
Why do people lie so much:devil:

RIP Polly Persian


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Very sad news from the shelter.
> The persian cat that was admitted was a Seal colourpoint. The trainee admitted her into the shelter and failed to notice important things about her(she should never have been left alone to admit the cat)
> It turns out she was actually 13 years old with bad cataracts, no teeth and an extremelly high urea level. The neighbour who brought her in failed to mention she was on medication and a special diet too. Last night we rang the vet were the cat was a patient and discussed the cats health with them, they said she was a very sick cat and in their opinion should be euthanised
> We then contacted the executor of the ladies will who said no provision had been made in the will for the cats outcome and he gave permission to PTS.
> Due to her extreme distress at being away from home and her age and health problems we felt it kinder to PTS which we did last night with an emergency vet appointment.
> I really cant understand why this poor cat who was had been beautifully groomed and was the ladies much loved friend was left after her death with no instructions as to what should become of her much loved friend
> Instead the cat was bundled into a sanctuary the day after her owners death with no information and its not as if the neighbour didnt know as the vets said he always took the cat to the vets
> Why do people lie so much:devil:
> 
> RIP Polly Persian


 poor thing


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Polly...  Unfortunately, a lot of people think their critters will go before they do and don't bother making plans... 

Scooby looks very healthy and handsome to me


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Poor Polly...  Unfortunately, a lot of people think their critters will go before they do and don't bother making plans...
> 
> Scooby looks very healthy and handsome to me


he is ever so handsome hehe


----------



## MSL

pics on my doggy thread ladies!


----------



## fenwoman

What to do about the kittens?
I am so disappointed....Devastated even........................after all the hard work I put in.to have things go so badly wrong...................I have obviously done something very wrong here in their upbringing.
The situation is this:
since the chi puppies are still little sh1tters and piddlers, I have a gate across the doorway into the kitchen so all the dogs have the dogroom and outside but not my kitchen and living room. Except for Chalky who is so besotted with me that if I shut him away from me, he levitates himself over the fences, goes onto the road and sits under my car just to make sure I am unable to leave the house without him coming with me. So, Chalky gets to be in the main house with me.
The cats and kittens enjoy being in the house without the dogs mobbing them. Chalky doesn't do 'mobbing' as he is a good boy.
So, I was making some rabbit pies, all happy and relaxed in the kitchen, with chalky laying at my feet, when I hears whispering. I listen hard and sure enough, it's definately whispering, coming from the pantry/scullery where the cat feed and water, beds, scratch post and litter trays etc are.So I goes and stands by the doorway and I listens. And to my utter horror and dismay I hears what is being whispered. It was this:
Tigra says,"go on Moonie...I dares ya........go and pretend that dog chased you. She'll tell him off and we can have a laugh". 
Delphi then whispers "he's nothing but a sh1t eater...they all are. They all stink and eat sh1t out of our toilet trays, they are filthy things. I dunno why our mum likes them" 
Then they all start to chant at poor Chalky "Hairy stinker go away, you and all the rest.You eat our turds now hear our words, the human loves us best"

Then they all started s******ing. It was a nsty spiteful type of s****** interspersed with each of the kittens urging each other to call rude words and insults at the dogs in order to make them bark and get me to shout at them to be quiet.
So you can see why I am so upset and horrified.
They have been brought up with every consideration and had love lavished upon them.Chalky has shown them nothing but the utmost respect. I really thought that they were as sweet as they looked. Certainly they always looked like butter wouldn't melt. In fact, when I saw lick marks on the butter, I refused to believe it could have been them who had maliciously licked the butter.
I have been harbouring a nest of vipers in my bosom, some thorns in my side, some pains in my backside. In fact so many other mataphors that I am a veritable medical miracle!!:gasp:
How did I go so badly wrong in trying to rear nice sweet well mannered titties, which turn out to be nasty, sly butter licking, dog abusing creatures.
Woe is me............very very woe is me indeed.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> What to do about the kittens?
> I am so disappointed....Devastated even........................after all the hard work I put in.to have things go so badly wrong...................I have obviously done something very wrong here in their upbringing.
> The situation is this:
> since the chi puppies are still little sh1tters and piddlers, I have a gate across the doorway into the kitchen so all the dogs have the dogroom and outside but not my kitchen and living room. Except for Chalky who is so besotted with me that if I shut him away from me, he levitates himself over the fences, goes onto the road and sits under my car just to make sure I am unable to leave the house without him coming with me. So, Chalky gets to be in the main house with me.
> The cats and kittens enjoy being in the house without the dogs mobbing them. Chalky doesn't do 'mobbing' as he is a good boy.
> So, I was making some rabbit pies, all happy and relaxed in the kitchen, with chalky laying at my feet, when I hears whispering. I listen hard and sure enough, it's definately whispering, coming from the pantry/scullery where the cat feed and water, beds, scratch post and litter trays etc are.So I goes and stands by the doorway and I listens. And to my utter horror and dismay I hears what is being whispered. It was this:
> Tigra says,"go on Moonie...I dares ya........go and pretend that dog chased you. She'll tell him off and we can have a laugh".
> Delphi then whispers "he's nothing but a sh1t eater...they all are. They all stink and eat sh1t out of our toilet trays, they are filthy things. I dunno why our mum likes them"
> Then they all start to chant at poor Chalky "Hairy stinker go away, you and all the rest.You eat our turds now hear our words, the human loves us best"
> 
> Then they all started s******ing. It was a nsty spiteful type of s****** interspersed with each of the kittens urging each other to call rude words and insults at the dogs in order to make them bark and get me to shout at them to be quiet.
> So you can see why I am so upset and horrified.
> They have been brought up with every consideration and had love lavished upon them.Chalky has shown them nothing but the utmost respect. I really thought that they were as sweet as they looked. Certainly they always looked like butter wouldn't melt. In fact, when I saw lick marks on the butter, I refused to believe it could have been them who had maliciously licked the butter.
> I have been harbouring a nest of vipers in my bosom, some thorns in my side, some pains in my backside. In fact so many other mataphors that I am a veritable medical miracle!!:gasp:
> *How did I go so badly wrong in trying to rear nice sweet well mannered titties, which turn out to be nasty, sly butter licking, dog abusing creatures*.
> Woe is me............very very woe is me indeed.image


 
Thats cats to a T Fenny:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak

fenwoman said:


> What to do about the kittens?
> I am so disappointed....Devastated even........................after all the hard work I put in.to have things go so badly wrong...................I have obviously done something very wrong here in their upbringing.
> The situation is this:
> since the chi puppies are still little sh1tters and piddlers, I have a gate across the doorway into the kitchen so all the dogs have the dogroom and outside but not my kitchen and living room. Except for Chalky who is so besotted with me that if I shut him away from me, he levitates himself over the fences, goes onto the road and sits under my car just to make sure I am unable to leave the house without him coming with me. So, Chalky gets to be in the main house with me.
> The cats and kittens enjoy being in the house without the dogs mobbing them. Chalky doesn't do 'mobbing' as he is a good boy.
> So, I was making some rabbit pies, all happy and relaxed in the kitchen, with chalky laying at my feet, when I hears whispering. I listen hard and sure enough, it's definately whispering, coming from the pantry/scullery where the cat feed and water, beds, scratch post and litter trays etc are.So I goes and stands by the doorway and I listens. And to my utter horror and dismay I hears what is being whispered. It was this:
> Tigra says,"go on Moonie...I dares ya........go and pretend that dog chased you. She'll tell him off and we can have a laugh".
> Delphi then whispers "he's nothing but a sh1t eater...they all are. They all stink and eat sh1t out of our toilet trays, they are filthy things. I dunno why our mum likes them"
> Then they all start to chant at poor Chalky "Hairy stinker go away, you and all the rest.You eat our turds now hear our words, the human loves us best"
> 
> Then they all started s******ing. It was a nsty spiteful type of s****** interspersed with each of the kittens urging each other to call rude words and insults at the dogs in order to make them bark and get me to shout at them to be quiet.
> So you can see why I am so upset and horrified.
> They have been brought up with every consideration and had love lavished upon them.Chalky has shown them nothing but the utmost respect. I really thought that they were as sweet as they looked. Certainly they always looked like butter wouldn't melt. In fact, when I saw lick marks on the butter, I refused to believe it could have been them who had maliciously licked the butter.
> I have been harbouring a nest of vipers in my bosom, some thorns in my side, some pains in my backside. In fact so many other mataphors that I am a veritable medical miracle!!:gasp:
> How did I go so badly wrong in trying to rear nice sweet well mannered titties, which turn out to be nasty, sly butter licking, dog abusing creatures.
> Woe is me............very very woe is me indeed.image


 
Oh my i was near in tears of laughter when i finished reading this :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Xotics_Freak said:


> Oh my i was near in tears of laughter when i finished reading this :lol2:


lol me too... then i realised that fenny is truely truely mad... lol :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> lol me too... then i realised that fenny is truely truely mad... lol :2thumb:


ooooh utter slander and libel. I am not mad any more. The nice people at the sanatorium gave me a certificate saying as much when I was allowed the leave!
You lot are only jealous cos you cannot understand what your titties are saying.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> ooooh utter slander and libel. I am not mad any more. The nice people at the sanatorium gave me a certificate saying as much when I was allowed the leave!
> You lot are only jealous cos you cannot understand what your titties are saying.


lmao... you make me laugh fen!


----------



## Xotics_Freak

freekygeeky said:


> lol me too... then i realised that fenny is truely truely mad... lol :2thumb:


hee hee i agree:gasp::lol2:



fenwoman said:


> ooooh utter slander and libel. I am not mad any more. The nice people at the sanatorium gave me a certificate saying as much when I was allowed the leave!
> You lot are only jealous cos you cannot understand what your titties are saying.


 
I dont have no titties  

so yes i am very jealous i dont have no titties to eaves drop on :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Just had a call from my friend at the sanctuary about 2 unwanted rats.
Ive spoken to the lady and this is what she said.
"My son had 2 rats but when he went to work away I found I was allergic to them so I rehomed them 6 months ago". "They were very friendly girls but now the people who took them said they cant cope anymore as one bites and one has a tumour."

I have agreed that if she has the tumour sorted as she said she would do I will take the 2 girls here. I think they are about 2 years old now and deserve a retirement home. If the girl with the tumour is untreatable and has to be pts I will take the single rat and get in touch with the rat rescue and get a neutered male as a friend for her

I do love my rats:flrt:


----------



## angoraferret

Hi bit the bullet and got a lovely kitten, she is wonderful the most lovely blue grey colour.

The people claimed she was 7 weeks old can any one varify this, she is tottery on her legs and after enticing her with a variety of meats milk and biscuits ( turned her cute nose up at the lot ) and getting worried sick i syringe fed her some milk which she wolfed down. 

She was flea ridden,i asked them if she was flead they said yup she had had a bath ( ? ) she is booked into the vets tomoz to be wormed and checked over. We popped in for all the vet nurses to goo over when we got her and they weighed her and her weight is fine.

She is partial to the couch and thinks the dumb labrador, who loves to curl around her, is the bestest toy ever. I think she is the most perfect thing i have ever seen and i am sooo much in love.


----------



## freekygeeky

what milk did you give her?
she is stunning


----------



## angoraferret

I gave her supermarket kitten milk, but now i think she is younger i will mix some cimicat that we have in for the ferret kits, what is the best for her??


----------



## feorag

Aw! She looks gorgeous! Do you know what she weighed - that can be a guide to how old she is?

Gina - I can't see anything wrong with Scooby either! He just looks like a normal juvenile cat and I'd far rather see a one on the slim side than on the fat side. Stop worrying!!

Fenny, you are crazy, but as you can speak "cat" will you please come to my house and ask Cadbury and Harry why they continue to spray all over my house, cos I really would like to know!!

Shell, you're gonna end up as a rat sanctuary at the rate you are going!!

By the way I haven't forgotten your request to see about making some sort of pouch for the chippies - just haven't had a chance yet, but I've now finished my order for the 5 hammocks! Can you tell I'm dead chuffed?

Also someone has put a bid on the cat jumper I put on ebay!! Remember I bought 2 balls of the mixed blue snowflake wool for the first one I did for Dennis - well I knit another one and put it on ebay.

Yey! My first cat jumper to sell to a stranger!!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina - I can't see anything wrong with Scooby either! He just looks like a normal juvenile cat and I'd far rather see a one on the slim side than on the fat side. Stop worrying!!


hehe thankyou! *hides*
thankyou for the DIASYS!!! in my car already! hehe
Also........did you see the pics of simba? :blush:


----------



## angoraferret

Yeah she was 600g, they popped her on so i knew how much frontline to use.


----------



## Shell195

Gosh Eileen Dennis will have to watch out as he cant be seen wearing the same jumper as other cats:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Cute kitten by the way. :flrt:Maybe she will eat better when she has settled in more


----------



## Shell195

My daughter has just joined RFUK *xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx*


----------



## feorag

Gina, glad the daisies arrived safely - what have you done with them?

Angoraferret (sorry don't know your name, but if you're gonna be a regular contributor on this thread, maybe you should give us it?) you could use Cimicat or you could use diluted evaporated milk half in half with water.

Your average kitten weighs 75-110g born depending on the size of the litter, queen, decent food fed to the queen when pregnant etc. and their ideal growth rate should be to increase by their birth weight every week. 

So an average kitten weighing, say, 90g at birth would weigh 540g at 7 weeks, which is a good guide. Of course if she is carrying a bellyfull of worms then she'll not have been getting all the advantages of her food and it does sound unlikely that her owners will have wormed her.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Awww cute kitten! :flrt:
We figured out what's up with Freebie's bum.....I have just switched back to JWB so I reckon it's probably that as he is fine in himself, and his snot etc hasn't been as bad today, so I'm going to keep an eye on him. :blush: Gina I'm just as bad as you for worrying, and Fidget is just the same build as Scooby!


----------



## angoraferret

Thanks for that, she will be wormed tomoz.

My name is Suzanne, and we have finally settled on Shadow for the little one, the ferrets havn't met her yet i will wait until she is a good bit bigger and can get up and watch them from above. The dog thinks she is the biz though and my 3 year old is smitten.

I would like to hear what you guys think is the best diet for kittens/cats in general.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Gosh Eileen Dennis will have to watch out as he cant be seen wearing the same jumper as other cats:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Oh dear - I never thought of that!! :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> My daughter has just joined RFUK *xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx*


Does that mean we have to behave properly and be kind to you, cos if not she'll gang up on us with you!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

angoraferret said:


> Thanks for that, she will be wormed tomoz.
> 
> My name is Suzanne, and we have finally settled on Shadow for the little one, the ferrets havn't met her yet i will wait until she is a good bit bigger and can get up and watch them from above. The dog thinks she is the biz though and my 3 year old is smitten.
> 
> I would like to hear what you guys think is the best diet for kittens/cats in general.


Hi Suzanne!! :lol2:

Well you'll get differences of opinion as we all feed different stuff. Shell and I feed a good quality dried complete food and Gina feeds BARF, but I think the main prerogative is that you feed a good quality food and where kittens are concerned it has to be a proper kitten food as the protein levels are higher in kitten food than in adult food and growing kittens need more protein than fully grown cats.


----------



## angoraferret

Yeah she is on good quality kitten dried, but i was hoping to get some raw mixed in her diet too.
My ferrets get mainly raw so pinching a bit of rabbit or chicken and such like will be easy.

Hmmm scratch the tottery remark she can now get up on the couch and was just having a look at herself in the tv reflection perched on the dvd player.

Gosh she is so lush.......i have a batleys card and i am going on monday i can see this will be an expensive spend they have some fab cat stuff.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, glad the daisies arrived safely - what have you done with them?
> 
> .


currently on the back parcel type shelf....but i had to move them when i put the roof down today! lol
I will have to think of somehwrw more perminant... i was thinkign of somehow attatching them to the inside of the roof?...


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> My daughter has just joined RFUK *xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx*


well i SO didnt expect you to look like that... or your daughter! lol


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> currently on the back parcel type shelf....but i had to move them when i put the roof down today! lol
> I will have to think of somehwrw more perminant... i was thinkign of somehow attatching them to the inside of the roof?...


:lol2: Just had an instant image of poser Gina in her sporty Mazda opening the roof and all her daisies flying off in the wind!! :lol2:

Shell your daughter is beautiful - obviously a drunkard, but beautiful, even when drunk :lol2: (And it's a good photo of you too, a little blurred, but that's no bad thing at our age! :lol

Well I've had some good news this evening which I'd love to share with you (and Lord knows I need it, having spent all the evening slowly dripping this Bisolvon mix, drop by drop from a syringe into Luna's mouth, because she now won't eat!!)

My daughter is getting married again!! To the boyfriend she lived with for a year or so a couple of years ago! They've stayed very good friends and he has constantly asked her to marry him and she has constantly refused. When she was up here at Easter she talked about him a lot and said that she loved him, but wasn't sure if she was 'in love' with him, if you see what I mean, but couldn't imagine her life without him in it. 

We told her to go home and do things the old fashioned way - go out together, arrange proper dates, rather than just going over and staying at his house etc etc. They went away with his brother and his family camping last weekend and it seems to have lifted her spirits. Last night he asked her again and she finally appears to have realised that now is the right time, so has finally agreed! A light at the end of the horizon - I hope!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :lol2: Just had an instant image of poser Gina in her sporty Mazda opening the roof and all her daisies flying off in the wind!! :lol2:
> 
> Well I've had some good news this evening which I'd love to share with you (and Lord knows I need it, having spent all the evening slowly dripping this Bisolvon mix, drop by drop from a syringe into Luna's mouth, because she now won't eat!!)



lol!! well my P plates flew off yesterday! was rather amuzing! lol
poor luna


----------



## Shell195

:lol2:Eileen Sophie doesnt actually drink often but when she does she does. I hate that photo of me and Ive lost so much weight since then then I see a different person. Its the first time in years I havent had to diet as since my fibroid op the weight is just dropping off:no1: Gina what did you think I would look like?? A mad cat woman with grey straggly hair, a moustache and cat pee stains:lol2:

Good news on the daughter front Eileen I bet you are so pleased


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:Eileen Sophie doesnt actually drink often but when she does she does. I hate that photo of me and Ive lost so much weight since then then I see a different person. Its the first time in years I havent had to diet as since my fibroid op the weight is just dropping off:no1: Gina what did you think I would look like?? A mad cat woman with grey straggly hair, a moustache and cat pee stains:lol2:
> 
> Good news on the daughter front Eileen I bet you are so pleased



ermmmmmmmmmmm
lol
im not to sure lol! not liek that!! lol
i say that with everyone off here you make the person up in your head, then you see the pic...and its like....ehhhhhhhhhhhhh your not supposed to look like that!!! lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> ermmmmmmmmmmm
> lol
> im not to sure lol! not liek that!! lol
> i say that with everyone off here you make the person up in your head, then you see the pic...and its like....ehhhhhhhhhhhhh your not supposed to look like that!!! lol


 
:lol2: Im sorry if I ruined your vision

Tell me about your daisy`s Gina what are they other than flowers


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Im sorry if I ruined your vision
> 
> Tell me about your daisy`s Gina what are they other than flowers



lol!!

thats ok, ill let you off!

They are daisys! elieen had some fake daisy flowers, she pulled them off their green stalks and sent them to me !!  to use in my car! 
I also have diasy slippers made by someone on the forum
i also have a diasy key ring made by someone on the forum
and i aim to have some daisy vinyl sticks made soon too!
i also aim to cover my car seat covers in daisyssssssssssssssssssss

yea 

My car is called daisy!! She will be full of daisys! lol


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: You need to change your forum name to Daisy


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You need to change your forum name to Daisy



lol 

Well i was going to be called diasy...andi want my child to be called daisy, and i have a gecko called daisy, my great grandma was called daisy, when i went to school everyone in infant school had a symbol instead of their name this symbol was on their books on their bags on their pegs and on their apron you coudlnt coose but i was the daisy! and now my car is called daisy... is that a little odd? *special gina*


----------



## Shell195

Talking about weight loss Ive just realised that my engagement ring is so big it fits on any finger. I think I need it altered:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Gina what did you think I would look like?? A mad cat woman with grey straggly hair, a moustache and cat pee stains



and you say that like it's a bad thing.....................:lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> and you say that like it's a bad thing.....................:lol2:


Funny, I thought that too!!! :lol2:

Shell, I don't think you look fat at all on there! At least, if that's fat, I don't know what I am!

Well having spent the night administering to my ailing Siamese, apart from the drop by drop Bisolvon, she's had 4 inhaling sessions with a bowl of steaming Olbas Oil! 

It's quite odd, because she knows that it's good for her - when Barry brings the bowl in and the towel and sits down with her on his knee, she just lowers her head between his knee and sits! It's certainly helped her breathing as she hasn't been loud and whistling, so Barrys gonna set the alarm for 4:00 and get up and give her another one and then I'll do her before I go out in the morning. 

Hopefully the Pred will kick in and Bisolvon too once she starts eating again.


----------



## Amalthea

Your daughter is beautiful, Shell!! And so are you, so shut it


----------



## Shell195

My daughter is loud, can be quite vulgar, very funny, kind and caring and I love her to bits. She never believes me when I tell her shes beautiful as she has such self hatred and I dont know why


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I have everything crossed for Luna I hope shes feeling well enough to eat tomorrow. The problem with cats is if they cant smell it they wont eat it which can be such a worry


----------



## Shell195

I forgot to mention it earlier but Dennis was a bad boy tonight. I saw him looking in the pond and he was naked which was a bit strange as he was wearing his lovely new Menace jumper so went out to see and there is his beautiful new jumper at the bottom of the pond:gasp: Dennis on the other hand was bone dry. Naughty, naughty boy:bash:
Its now washed and hanging up to dry ready for tomorrow


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! : victory:

Shell you and Sophie are gorgeous! Do you think Dennis sunk his jumper? :gasp:

Eileen, good luck with Luna, I hope he eats today.

Suzanne, I also feed quality dried, if you're going to feed raw too I think you need to wait four hours between meals.

I've got ikea shelves to build today......oh joy......:whistling2:


----------



## MSL

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Morning all! : victory:
> 
> Shell you and Sophie are gorgeous! Do you think Dennis sunk his jumper? :gasp:
> 
> Eileen, good luck with Luna, I hope he eats today.
> 
> Suzanne, I also feed quality dried, if you're going to feed raw too I think you need to wait four hours between meals.
> 
> I've got ikea shelves to build today......oh joy......:whistling2:


 
Can I help....i love building ikea shelves!!!!!!



PS MORNING!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My daughter is loud, can be quite vulgar, very funny, kind and caring and I love her to bits. She never believes me when I tell her shes beautiful as she has such self hatred and I dont know why


OK Shell - I give up! You are me are clones living identical lives in different parts of the country, because that description would fit Elise to a tee!! :lol2:

Luna is not good this morning. When the alarm went off at 4:00am we could hear that her breathing was relatively good, so decided not to disturb her, but then about 15 minutes later the wheezing and whistling started so we brought her downstairs and Olbased her again. Barry did her again before he went to work, but I'm still dreadfully worried!

She hasn't eaten again this morning - that's 24 hours without food, I haven't seen her drink at all, apart from the 10ml of fluid that I syringed into her yesterday with the Bisolvon, but worst of all, she stayed in the cat bed all night and didn't come to bed with me - now for me that speaks volumes about how she's feeling, because she _never_ doesn't come into bed with me!! 

I've just steamed her again before going to work and she's definitely dehydrated, so I've rung the vet to see if he would do a sub-cut injection of fluid under the skin, or at worst hospitalise her today and put her on a drip to try and rehydrate her, because I just know that by the time I come home tonight, if she hasn't eaten anything (and I've measured the food and water I've put down and isolated her in the living room so I will know if she's eaten or drunk anything) then it'll be an emergency trip to the vets tonight, to a vet that doesn't know her and hasn't got my vets notes to help. So I'm off to work now waiting for the vet to come in (cos he wasn't in yet!) and them to ring me to see what he says. :sad:


----------



## Esarosa

Hello Ladies, sorry I haven't been very active on here of late.


Eileen I'm so sorry to hear that Luna is not improving  There's nothing I can say to help but i'm thinking of you, Barry & Luna, and hope she starts to improve, and at least eat/drink something. Hopefully the vet will take her in today.

Gina that cars lovely, and yes it is odd that you've used Daisy so often! :lol2: But I think you already knew that!

I was always told you can't re-use a pets name as it's bad luck. But not sure that stands if it's a pet then a human child. All old wives tales anyways mind, but things like that stick with me :lol2:

Shell, Dennis is a very very naughty boy! And it is a lovely picture of you and Sophie, stop being so modest :razz:

Jen, we need more Bracken & Bramble pictures! Oh and a certain cute little odd eyed fluffball too plz!

If there are pictures on this thread my sincere apologies, but you've all gone posting crazy and I can't even find out where I was last up to.

Not heard back from the guy with the rats yet btw Jen


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Eileen Im so sorry poor Luna is worse this morning.((Big Hugs))

It never ceases to amaze me how similar our lives appear to be :gasp:

I thought I hadnt seen you about Katy where have you been hiding ?:lol2:

Emma arent you clever Im rubbish at building anything


----------



## feorag

Hi Katie, good to have you back - so what's been keeping you off here then? Something good I hope!

Well Luna is in hospital. The receptionist rang me back at 9:10 just before I left and said the vet wanted to see Luna. I asked if I could bring her straight up and wait my turn and she said that would be OK, so I phoned Roz and told her that I might be late, but I was definitely coming, so not to panic if I wasnt' there at my usual time.

He agreed with me that she was dehydrated and decided the best option was to put her on a drip. I was more than happy with that, cos at least the drip is more 'aggressive' than a sub-cut so she would take in more fluid that way. He's going to leave the tap in and let her come home tonight and then if he feels she needs more fluid she can go back in tomorrow and have another day on a drip.

I did ask him to give her a thorough 'going over' and check out the eye which has stopped improving and give me an honest opinion on her prognosis, as I would fight all the way with her if he thought we could get her back to normal, but if he thought there was more going on 'beneath the surface' then I would consider euthanasia rather than drag out the unhappy life she seems to be living at the moment.

So, apart from crying all the way to Roz's, I feel a little happier in myself, knowing that she's getting what she needs. There's no way I think I would have been able to get her to eat tonight if she was still dehydrated, because she simply wouldn't want to and then that would be 48 hours without food and that's too long for a cat. 

After what happened with Roscoe, the thought of her possibly going into liver failure was foremost in my mind.


----------



## freekygeeky

poor elieen 



I just got back from the vets, we were waiting for 3 hours!!!!!!!!!!
In the waiting room there was a dog being beaten by its owner, i complained and nothing was done.. nice...


But its all done now. I did get a ''chat'' from a young man ... sorry professer of Cambridge university... about how awful BARF diet was,. he went on and on and on and onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn i was in there 30 mins, to have an injection for simba.. pft..

Simba and zingi are now back home and stoppy. Simba weights 2.9 kg now!!! And is getting huge!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/329298-simba-simba-simba-simba-6.html (new pics at the bottom)

Also does anyoe know where i can get (cheaply) taurine tablets for cts?

Also there are 5 one eyed kittens looking for homes at woodgreen!


----------



## farmercoope

I've not been posting on much the last few days as on Sunday I got the **** so have been busy trying to win her round with Mallows and treats and generally getting her used to me and everything, she wouldnt come from on the crate until tuesday morning and i'd had her since sunday, I decided that the only thing to do was take the food and water down from there so she had to come down, I know she likes her food so wouldn't be able to resist, it worked and since shes been down shes really came around, She has slept on my bed the last two nights and will let me touch her on her terms, fingers crossed she keeps improving! Another good thing is that Effy hasn't sprayed her yet, fingers crossed she doesn't! LOL! 

Sorry to hear about Luna Eileen! Hope she improves and have everything crossed for you!

Shell, do you think Dennis put his jumper in the water on purpose! :no1:


----------



## feorag

farmercoope said:


> Shell, do you think Dennis put his jumper in the water on purpose! :no1:


:gasp: I sincerely hope not, I made that with lots of love and care! :gasp: :lol2:

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm just hoping that if she gets rehydrated and the Pred kicks in and the Bisolvon helps to clear her breathing that she might eat. The longer she goes without food the worse her chances are, really.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I forgot to mention it earlier but Dennis was a bad boy tonight. I saw him looking in the pond and he was naked which was a bit strange as he was wearing his lovely new Menace jumper so went out to see and there is his beautiful new jumper at the bottom of the pond:gasp: Dennis on the other hand was bone dry. Naughty, naughty boy:bash:
> Its now washed and hanging up to dry ready for tomorrow


 oh the little beast!!
I can imagine him sitting thinking "I hate this jumper. It makes me look a right wally and all the other cats are laughing at me. I'll slip it off and chuck it in the pond and it'll sink to the bottom and I'll tell mummy that some big cats took it off me and ran away with it"


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> OK Shell - I give up! You are me are clones living identical lives in different parts of the country, because that description would fit Elise to a tee!! :lol2:
> 
> Luna is not good this morning. When the alarm went off at 4:00am we could hear that her breathing was relatively good, so decided not to disturb her, but then about 15 minutes later the wheezing and whistling started so we brought her downstairs and Olbased her again. Barry did her again before he went to work, but I'm still dreadfully worried!
> 
> She hasn't eaten again this morning - that's 24 hours without food, I haven't seen her drink at all, apart from the 10ml of fluid that I syringed into her yesterday with the Bisolvon, but worst of all, she stayed in the cat bed all night and didn't come to bed with me - now for me that speaks volumes about how she's feeling, because she _never_ doesn't come into bed with me!!
> 
> I've just steamed her again before going to work and she's definitely dehydrated, so I've rung the vet to see if he would do a sub-cut injection of fluid under the skin, or at worst hospitalise her today and put her on a drip to try and rehydrate her, because I just know that by the time I come home tonight, if she hasn't eaten anything (and I've measured the food and water I've put down and isolated her in the living room so I will know if she's eaten or drunk anything) then it'll be an emergency trip to the vets tonight, to a vet that doesn't know her and hasn't got my vets notes to help. So I'm off to work now waiting for the vet to come in (cos he wasn't in yet!) and them to ring me to see what he says. :sad:


 Can you get hold of a nebuliser? Make a tent and put the nebuliser hose inside and get hold of some asthma salbutamol to try to ease her breathing. All it does is open the airways to allow mucous to be easily coughed up.
I had to do this with a siamese cross I had years ago, but at the time, my asthma was bad so I already had the nebuliser and salbutamol for it. It's better than steaming as the moisture drops are finer and more able to get into the lungs etc, plus you can leave it running for longer.


----------



## feorag

I have been considering that for a while, but to be truthful haven't a clue where to get one from - I guess if she pulls through this I'll have to do some homework.

The vet has just rung to say she's "comfortable" which of course can mean anything other than dead!! So we'll see when I pick her up at 5:00!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> poor elieen
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from the vets, we were waiting for 3 hours!!!!!!!!!!
> In the waiting room there was a dog being beaten by its owner, i complained and nothing was done.. nice...


 being agrressive myself helps. I stopped the car last week when I watched a young woman walking a young retriever and yanking it about and smacking it with the lead as it pulled a bit on the lead. It couldn't have been more than about 9 months old and I noticed as I waited at a junction to pull out for about 2 minutes. I stopped the car, wound down the window and said "if I see you hit the dog once more girly, I'll hop out and give you a slap". She actually looked shamefaced and said sorry before walking the dog properly. I think I'd have said the same to the owner of the dog.That's if I didn't wallop the owner upseide the lugs and end up getting arrested again.:whistling2:




> But its all done now. I did get a ''chat'' from a young man ... sorry professer of Cambridge university... about how awful BARF diet was,. he went on and on and on and onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


I'd have discussed it with him, asked how much experience he had with canine diets, how long he had kept dogs himself and whether he'd actually feed different diets himself and recorded the different effects in a scientific manenr, or was he simply repeating hearsay and propoganda put out by the processed diet manufacturers. Teach them that they might have letters after their name, but don't tell us older experienced dog keepers to try and suck eggs.:bash:



> i was in there 30 mins, to have an injection for simba.. pft..


 Lol. Being notoriously blunt and stroppy, I'd have said "just give the bloody injection will you? I came here for that, not some wet behind the ears chappy trying to lecture me.



> Simba and zingi are now back home and stoppy. Simba weights 2.9 kg now!!! And is getting huge!
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/329298-simba-simba-simba-simba-6.html (new pics at the bottom)


awwww bless :flrt:



> Also does anyoe know where i can get (cheaply) taurine tablets for cts?


 what are you paying at the moent and for what quantity? I'll look at a couple of my vet med places to see if I can get cheaper.



> Also there are 5 one eyed kittens looking for homes at woodgreen!


They'll go before the normal 2 eyed ones as people always like to feel that they are doing something wonderful by 'rescuing' some defective needy animal.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> being agrressive myself helps. I stopped the car last week when I watched a young woman walking a young retriever and yanking it about and smacking it with the lead as it pulled a bit on the lead. It couldn't have been more than about 9 months old and I noticed as I waited at a junction to pull out for about 2 minutes. I stopped the car, wound down the window and said "if I see you hit the dog once more girly, I'll hop out and give you a slap". She actually looked shamefaced and said sorry before walking the dog properly. I think I'd have said the same to the owner of the dog.That's if I didn't wallop the owner upseide the lugs and end up getting arrested again.:whistling2:
> 
> 
> i was desperate to say somthign to him... iw oudl of done if he wasnt about 6 foot 6 ... HUGEEEE and holding a leather belt and a huge massive chain... w*nker.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have discussed it with him, asked how much experience he had with canine diets, how long he had kept dogs himself and whether he'd actually feed different diets himself and recorded the different effects in a scientific manenr, or was he simply repeating hearsay and propoganda put out by the processed diet manufacturers. Teach them that they might have letters after their name, but don't tell us older experienced dog keepers to try and suck eggs.:bash:
> 
> its beacuse im using it for cats and he has seen recues in rescue cenetrs who have fractures from not having the correct diet.
> 
> 
> Lol. Being notoriously blunt and stroppy, I'd have said "just give the bloody injection will you? I came here for that, not some wet behind the ears chappy trying to lecture me.
> 
> lol i wasnt too blunt, but he new i was peeeved.
> 
> 
> awwww bless :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you paying at the moent and for what quantity? I'll look at a couple of my vet med places to see if I can get cheaper.
> 
> well i have an all in one powder that i was reommended appartently though it doesnt contain the amount of taurine, if at all :devil:
> so any taurine woudl be good!
> 
> 
> They'll go before the normal 2 eyed ones as people always like to feel that they are doing something wonderful by 'rescuing' some defective needy animal.
> 
> definatly.. but i hav to admit they are ALL cute! lol


¬!!!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> ¬!!!


 I don't care if anyone is big and huge, I tend to get the red mist and dive in lol. 
I found taurine on ebay look
taurine powder, Sporting Goods, Health Beauty items at low prices on eBay.co.uk

What do you use it for? From what I understand, muscle meat is high in taurine so if you feed ox hearts to the cats, they won't need an additive. I could be way off track here and you might be using it for some other reason.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I have been considering that for a while, but to be truthful haven't a clue where to get one from - I guess if she pulls through this I'll have to do some homework.
> 
> The vet has just rung to say she's "comfortable" which of course can mean anything other than dead!! So we'll see when I pick her up at 5:00!


 I would be surprised if the vet doesn't have one. Or if you know someone asthmatic, they might lend you theirs?
Found several cheapo ones on ebay too.
nebuliser, Health Beauty, mens shoes, oxygen items at low prices on eBay.co.uk

This one has the actual salamol things you would need to use it (this is what asthmatics use to dilate the airways. If it was mine and there were few other options, I think I'd be giving it a go as a last ditch attempt.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Portable-Nebu...l_ET?hash=item1c0c0849a8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I don't care if anyone is big and huge, I tend to get the red mist and dive in lol.
> I found taurine on ebay look
> taurine powder, Sporting Goods, Health Beauty items at low prices on eBay.co.uk
> 
> What do you use it for? From what I understand, muscle meat is high in taurine so if you feed ox hearts to the cats, they won't need an additive. I could be way off track here and you might be using it for some other reason.



well apparently the taurine goes if the hearts are frozen... (which mine are)
and apparently if they dont get enough taurine (you cant over dos eon it apparently) then they can fractures ....in their limbs....


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I would be surprised if the vet doesn't have one. Or if you know someone asthmatic, they might lend you theirs?
> Found several cheapo ones on ebay too.
> nebuliser, Health Beauty, mens shoes, oxygen items at low prices on eBay.co.uk
> 
> This one has the actual salamol things you would need to use it (this is what asthmatics use to dilate the airways. If it was mine and there were few other options, I think I'd be giving it a go as a last ditch attempt.
> Portable Nebuliser by Medel Pro carry case and extras on eBay (end time 30-Aug-09 11:53:39 BST)


 Thanks for that - I'll study it when I get home and have a little more time.

Luna's problems are purely upper respiratory tract, her lungs are completely clear, so would she need the other stuff you mentioned. Sorry don't know much about asthma, not having suffered from it or had a family member suffer from it. The way Luna is is actually very reminiscent of a child with croup?



freekygeeky said:


> well apparently the taurine goes if the hearts are frozen... (which mine are)
> and apparently if they dont get enough taurine (you cant over dos eon it apparently) then they can fractures ....in their limbs....


 So do you buy the heart frozen Gina, or do you buy it fresh and freeze parts of it yourself?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> So do you buy the heart frozen Gina, or do you buy it fresh and freeze parts of it yourself?



my butcher gets them in for me, frozen.
he then chops it in to tiny bits for me, and i buy them off him


----------



## feorag

I see - don't you know a butcher that actually buys in the beasts and therefore who can give you fresh heart once a week???

The butcher I bought the heart off for Little Miss Stoaty does that. So no fresh beast, no heart, but more than one comes into the shop every week, so no problem getting the fresh heart.


----------



## farmercoope

feorag said:


> :gasp: I sincerely hope not, I made that with lots of love and care! :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm just hoping that if she gets rehydrated and the Pred kicks in and the Bisolvon helps to clear her breathing that she might eat. The longer she goes without food the worse her chances are, really.


 
Fingers crossed, Just wish that she has an appetite like mine!


----------



## fenwoman

I too had heard about frozen hearts lacking taurine, or the act of freezing destroying it but then by the same token, nobody can say by what percentage the level drops or how much a cat needs to be healthy.Mine get it fresh when I go to the abattoir and again the next day and the day after that too (in fridge) but for the remaining 4 days it will be frozen defrosted and not one of my lot has ever had a fracture nor has any of my past cats ever had a fracture. In fact, according to wiki, taurine is not even implicated in fractures. Lack of calcium would be, but taurine has to do with blindness.Even in manufacturer food, the level of taurine is minute. 0.1 and 0.2. so I would imagine that feeding fresh meat 3 times a week would give them the required levels.


> *Taurine and cats*
> 
> Taurine is an essential dietary requirement for feline health, since cats cannot synthesize the compound. The absence of taurine causes a cat's retina to slowly degenerate, causing eye problems and (eventually) irreversible blindness — a condition known as central retinal degeneration (CRD),[56][57] as well as hair loss and tooth decay. It was discovered in 1987 that taurine deficiency can also cause feline dilated cardiomyopathy.[58] Unlike CRD, the condition is reversible with supplementation. Taurine is now a requirement of the Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) and any dry or wet food product labeled approved by the AAFCO should have a minimum of 0.1% taurine in dry food and 0.2% in wet food.[59]


 Apparently it is also found in egg yolks (which my cats get daily) and shellfish (which they don't) so I would think that if you fed fresh heart 3 times a week and gave raw eggs several times a week, there would be no need to supplement with synthetic taurine.
Just a hypothesis of course but I wouldn't spend my money on buying taurine powder unless someone could prove definatively to me that my lot would be deficient on what I was feeding and nobody could do this.


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> my butcher gets them in for me, frozen.
> he then chops it in to tiny bits for me, and i buy them off him


 Why not get some from a proper butcher? There must be one near you as the one you use is simply a meat retailer and not a butcher.
You are in Cambridge itself aren't you? Can you travel? 
Apparently Leech of Melbourn might do fresh ox heart.
Otherwise, phone some other butchers to ask if they can get fresh ox heart. Otherwise you can always share some of my booty when I go to the abattoir next. I get far more than I need really.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I too had heard about frozen hearts lacking taurine, or the act of freezing destroying it but then by the same token, nobody can say by what percentage the level drops or how much a cat needs to be healthy.Mine get it fresh when I go to the abattoir and again the next day and the day after that too (in fridge) but for the remaining 4 days it will be frozen defrosted and not one of my lot has ever had a fracture nor has any of my past cats ever had a fracture. In fact, according to wiki, taurine is not even implicated in fractures. Lack of calcium would be, but taurine has to do with blindness.Even in manufacturer food, the level of taurine is minute. 0.1 and 0.2. so I would imagine that feeding fresh meat 3 times a week would give them the required levels.
> 
> Apparently it is also found in egg yolks (which my cats get daily) and shellfish (which they don't) so I would think that if you fed fresh heart 3 times a week and gave raw eggs several times a week, there would be no need to supplement with synthetic taurine.
> Just a hypothesis of course but I wouldn't spend my money on buying taurine powder unless someone could prove definatively to me that my lot would be deficient on what I was feeding and nobody could do this.


hmm interesting..
maybe i will just upp the eggs then? and try to get fresh hearts?



fenwoman said:


> Why not get some from a proper butcher? There must be one near you as the one you use is simply a meat retailer and not a butcher.
> You are in Cambridge itself aren't you? Can you travel?
> Apparently Leech of Melbourn might do fresh ox heart.
> Otherwise, phone some other butchers to ask if they can get fresh ox heart. Otherwise you can always share some of my booty when I go to the abattoir next. I get far more than I need really.


my butcher is the only good one round here and he gets them in frozen for me.. he doesnt get any organs any more.
and my farm here wont give them too me... pparently they are bad for cats and dogs...

however i may contact the gogs farm.. 

*goes and emails them*


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Otherwise you can always share some of my booty when I go to the abattoir next. I get far more than I need really.


p.s i may take you up on that offer. i have a car now! but...
i dont really have a boot.. and i only have a tiny freezer! lol!!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im thinking about you and hoping its good news about Luna


----------



## Amalthea

{{{hugs}}} for Eileen... Let us know...


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone, well the news isn't good, but it isn't too bad.

She will have to go back in tomorrow back on a drip as she is slightly better than she was this morning, but still not right! We are still Olbasing her, but cannot get her to eat. We've tried the sardines, tuna, fishy stinky route without success, so I'm off downstairs now to try and syringe a bit of a/d diet with the Bisolvon (keep wanting to type Bisodol :roll mixed in it.

She's walked out of the cat carrier once, stood like a lemon for 5 minutes and gone straight back in again, so definitely not herself!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor little lady...


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im not sure if thats good or bad news about Luna but at least she is more hydrated. Have you tried making the Bisolvin into a paste and puttimg it on the roof of her mouth so she gets a full dose in one go?
Have the vets said anything else about her?
At least the vets can rehydrate her while her body fights the infection.
Ive been so worried about you and her all day


----------



## feorag

No I haven't tried that Shell, but I sat here and managed to syringe 5ml of a/d mixed with water and Bisodol into her, after which she promptly went and puked all over the floor! I think she's just not managing to actually swallow it.

It's just totally heartrbeaking to look at her and I'm hating the whole thing, because she just looks so dreadful. That eye is awful and is not improving, the scab on her back is horrendous, her coat is so open it's just sticking straight up and she appears to be even having trouble walking and I just am gutted looking at her!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No I haven't tried that Shell, but I sat here and managed to syringe 5ml of a/d mixed with water and Bisodol into her, after which she promptly went and puked all over the floor! I think she's just not managing to actually swallow it.
> 
> It's just totally heartrbeaking to look at her and I'm hating the whole thing, because she just looks so dreadful. That eye is awful and is not improving, the scab on her back is horrendous, her coat is so open it's just sticking straight up and she appears to be even having trouble walking and I just am gutted looking at her!


 

I never realised she was quite that bad but can imagine how you are feeling right now. There is nothing quite as distressing as watching a much loved pet suffering and being so helpless to do anything to help 
I will be keeping you both in my thoughts


----------



## MSL

Thinking of you Eilleen.


----------



## feorag

To be honest Penny, I'm thinking of myself too! 

I really think today is the last day. Again she hasn't eaten, so that's nothing since Tuesday night - not good for cats!! Barry steamed her this morning and said he thinks her eye looks worse and if it needs an operation then she'll never get through the anaesthetic.

To be totally truthful, I think she's past help now and when I go to the vets this morning he will suggest euthanasia, but that might just be my 'defence mechanism' kicking in to prepare me for the worst - I don't know!

What I do know is that, at this moment in time, there is no question that she is suffering, even though her breathing is much easier and quieter than it was 2 days ago and I cannot bear to watch it if there is no light at the end of the tunnel. And now I'm off to weep again cos I can't see the computer screen


----------



## MSL

Oh Eileen......I feel for you my love I really do. :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I dont actually know what to say...............................Im just hoping its not bad news at the vets.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen, I'm so sorry, I've had computer probs and have only just caught up.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Eileen...  {{{big hugs}}} Maybe just sit with her for a while and talk to her. She'll tell you what she wants.


----------



## freekygeeky

im so sorry 
She will tell you whats right though, you know when a cats had enough.
Good luck


----------



## Xotics_Freak

i really dont know what to say other than so sorry and my thoughts are with you


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen I'm so very sorry. I'm hoping against hope that the vet can see some light or suggest something that will help her. But like Jen & Gina have said she will let you know when she's ready.

Thinking of you and Barry :grouphug:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Well Freebie has got blood in his poo again so he is off to the vet later, it had stopped but has returned, and I'm no longer thinking it's down to the change in food.


----------



## feorag

Well she's gone, bless her and I'm just devastated!!!

I knew last night, I said I knew last night, but always there is the glimmer of hope that the vet will say "it's not time yet and fight with her for a little bit longer", but in my heart of hearts I knew it was time and I was just clutching at straws.

When Myron saw her this morning he agreed that the deterioration since he had seen her was not good at all. Her lungs were beginning to get congested, whereas last Friday when he examined her, her lungs were totallyclear and everything was in the upper respiratory tract. He could feel nodules on her kidneys which were telling him that her kidneys were failing and he agreed with me that the kindnest thing was to let her go. 

I would have hated to have her spend all day at the vets on a drip and then have to make that decision tonight, so I agreed totally with him and asked him to do it straight away.

I then had to go straight to an event with the wildlife as we were booked to take animals, which was a good thing because it's kept my mind occupied all day and left me little time to think. 

However, I've now come home to an empty and very silent house - well it's been silent for a while because she lost her voice 2 weeks ago, but you know what I mean! And I'm really struggling.

I'm struggling to understand how I've lost 2 of my youngest cats, both of them only 11 year old, within 6 months of each other - it's just not right!!

And how I'm going to live in a Siamese/Oriental-less house I just don't know!!


----------



## Xotics_Freak

I got goose bumps and a lump in my throat reading that  

Im so sorry you have had to let her go but you have done the right thing for her 

so sorry hun 

RIP


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Elieen!! I have been thinking about you and Luna all day and just hoping the vet would be able to suggest something... I am so very sorry...  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## freekygeeky

im so so sorry 
r.i.p luna


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen me and Will are so so sorry. We've been thinking of you all day.

R.i.p Luna, play freely at the bridge. Far to young to have been taken from your mummy


----------



## farmercoope

R.I.P Luna, Sleep well.

Eileen, im so very sorry but you know she is sleeping peacefully now.


----------



## pinktoe

I been reading about Luna and Iam very sorry for your loss.

R.I.P Luna rest well


----------



## feorag

Thanks everyone, somehow, in some way, it helps to know that there are so many people who understand what this feels like.

I've just done her little RIP thread, which has helped too, cos for the moment I've no tears left - I think I've dried up!!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I am so, so sorry that Luna didnt make it. Ive been thinking about you all day and wondering.........
Shes at peace now and yet again you have done the best for your furry friend
In my years of keeping/caring for cats Ive found that the 11/12 year mark is a milestone and if they manage these years they have many more in front of them but so many seem to fail around this age. She is pain free and at peace now
RIP Luna and Big hugs for her special Mum

I know how you feel about the Siamese or Oriental free home as when I lost my young Oriental Black boy Benjie (bought after losing my last old Siamese) I just couldnt face the quietness and stillness, it was like a constant reminder that he had gone.........................


----------



## Evie

So sorry, I understand since having Kaito how big of a gap in your world an oriental must leave behind.


----------



## Maisie

Hi, new to the site - so sorry for your loss - they leave a mark on your heart forever - I have 2 cats of my own and know how attached you get to them, each one is special and unique, hope you take some comfort from loving Luna enough to let go.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I know how you feel about the Siamese or Oriental free home as when I lost my young Oriental Black boy Benjie (bought after losing my last old Siamese) I just couldnt face the quietness and stillness, it was like a constant reminder that he had gone.........................


I think I lasted a week or less after I lost Briagha, my Havana, before I realised that I couldn't stand the quietness. Not having an Oriental Loudmouth in the house made it just too quiet - and we had 5 other cats at the time and a litter of 5 kittens!!!

I just said to Barry, I can't be without one. However, I couldn't have got another Havana at that stage, it would have hurt too much and so I bought an Oriental Black instead - Luna's grandmother Snickles. She came in with her mouth open and I don't think she shut it until the day she left - she truly was a typical Oriental and she amply filled the hole that Briagha left behind.

The odd thing was that after Pasht died and Luna lost her hot water bottle, she gravitated to Harry, who was the only cat in the household daft enough and soft enough to allow her to just lie on top of him. It was only a couple of weeks ago that I said to Barry that I was really worried because I didn't know what she would do when we lost Harry, never thinking that she would go first.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen, I'm so so sorry. eace: :grouphug:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Well she's gone, bless her and I'm just devastated!!!
> 
> I knew last night, I said I knew last night, but always there is the glimmer of hope that the vet will say "it's not time yet and fight with her for a little bit longer", but in my heart of hearts I knew it was time and I was just clutching at straws.
> 
> When Myron saw her this morning he agreed that the deterioration since he had seen her was not good at all. Her lungs were beginning to get congested, whereas last Friday when he examined her, her lungs were totallyclear and everything was in the upper respiratory tract. He could feel nodules on her kidneys which were telling him that her kidneys were failing and he agreed with me that the kindnest thing was to let her go.
> 
> I would have hated to have her spend all day at the vets on a drip and then have to make that decision tonight, so I agreed totally with him and asked him to do it straight away.
> 
> I then had to go straight to an event with the wildlife as we were booked to take animals, which was a good thing because it's kept my mind occupied all day and left me little time to think.
> 
> However, I've now come home to an empty and very silent house - well it's been silent for a while because she lost her voice 2 weeks ago, but you know what I mean! And I'm really struggling.
> 
> I'm struggling to understand how I've lost 2 of my youngest cats, both of them only 11 year old, within 6 months of each other - it's just not right!!
> 
> And how I'm going to live in a Siamese/Oriental-less house I just don't know!!


 I am sorry that you lost her after all that, but I know that in your heart, you are not sorry that she is no longer suffering so terribly. Believe me,as an asthmatic, I can tell you that struggling to breathe is the worst feeling. To battle to breathe for days on end must have been sheer misery for her.
Somewhere out there may be another oriental cat who needs you. When the time is right, Luna will send it to you.
You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Freebie has been to the vet, he reckons that because he would have been eating whatever he could get his paws on when he was a stray, he is unable to digest the quality dried food that we have been feeding him, and that's why his poo smells particularly bad, he's been eating LOADS and had the blood in his poo :gasp: So he's had a jab, he was very brave, he must be getting used to it bless him. He also wormed him and has got more pills. He is to have some chicken or fish over the weekend. And he's got to go on a different food, maybe a senior or sensitive one.


----------



## feorag

Well at least you've found out what might be the cause :2thumb:

Hopefully if you can get his tummy settled down and then put him on sensitive diet you'll have it sorted!! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I am sorry that you lost her after all that, but I know that in your heart, you are not sorry that she is no longer suffering so terribly. Believe me,as an asthmatic, I can tell you that struggling to breathe is the worst feeling. To battle to breathe for days on end must have been sheer misery for her.
> Somewhere out there may be another oriental cat who needs you. When the time is right, Luna will send it to you.
> You have my deepest sympathy.


I saw my little Asbo struggle to breath and even though the vets wanted me to take him home for the weekend and pamper him I couldnt do that to him so I had him PTS in my arms there and then. You did the right thing Eileen and Im sure in your heart you know that already. You tried your very best for her and she is at peace now


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Well at least you've found out what might be the cause :2thumb:
> 
> Hopefully if you can get his tummy settled down and then put him on sensitive diet you'll have it sorted!! : victory:


Fingers crossed! Why do I end up with the pets with sensitive bellies? :lol2: All I have to do is try and keep Freebie from eating Fidget and Fiddle's food and vice versa....... It's a relief tho, I was worried that it might be his colon or worse....:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I saw my little Asbo struggle to breath and even though the vets wanted me to take him home for the weekend and pamper him I couldnt do that to him so I had him PTS in my arms there and then. You did the right thing Eileen and Im sure in your heart you know that already. You tried your very best for her and she is at peace now


I know. It hurts, but I do know it was right!

As I said to the vet I'd rather do this a week early than take it 1 day too long.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Eileen you are so brave, but you really did the best thing for him, I know it's so painful, but it will bring you comfort in time.


----------



## MSL

RIP Luna.
thoughts and feeings don't really come over very well on line but I think I can speak for all of the online friends here when I say we really wish we could give you a big hug..
Love Pen


----------



## feorag

Thank you again everyone.


----------



## MSL

How are you doing this morning Eileen?


----------



## feorag

Well I woke up feeling like cr*p - slept on and off, but it's the first time in something like 16 years that I haven't had a cat in my face and it felt well strange.

First of all it was Pasht, from the day we brought him home, but 4 years later, when we got Merlin and he was locked in the bedroom overnight and when we were out, Pasht took the pip and sloped off to sleep with Iain, which he did until Iain left home, when he came back to me - ever the one for his creature comforts, he was! When Luna arrived she wanted to be in that position and because Pasht was so easy going, she just climbed into bed and lay on top of him until her weight pushed him to one side and he ended up on the outside, so they both slept like that until the day I lost Pasht. 

Sorcha in the meantime, bless her, appeared to defer to Pasht's right as the oldest member of the household to sleep beside me (even though there was no doubt that she was top cat in the household) and slept on my pillow on top of my head. From the day Pasht died she took his place in the bed, and as much as Luna tried to get her out of the way, she never succeeded and so then Sorcha slept in my face and Luna slept below her in my stomach. Then the day I lost Sorcha, Luna finally earned the right to have that place without argument and took it and she's slept there ever since!

So this morning Harry on my pillow between Barry and I, which is his new position taken up a few years ago (he's getting very soft in his old age), but nobody on my other side.

My day hasn't been helped by a new A/H (4 posts!) on another thread telling me I'm a dick, a "nasty full of herself tw*t" who needs a good shake, that I always have something nasty to say and I'm the shittiest advice giver ever and that this might be a nice forum if people like me f*cked off! :lol2:

Sadly he/she was the dick cos everything he/she was accusing me of referred to Pam :roll2: PMSL.

And even when more than me came back onto the thread and said he/she was referring to Pam and that Pam had a wealth of knowledge and gave great advice and a couple of girls came on saying that I was not rude or nasty and gave good, helpful advice, he/she still came back on and said that it was both of us! :lol2: and still accused me of saying something that I didn't say!!

I tell you, some people.................


----------



## MSL

I have been trying to find the thread, has it been cleaned up and locked by any chance?


----------



## feorag

Yup it sure has!! However, I still had the 2 posts in my Outlook Express inbox. This was the thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/364795-tiny-tortie-female.html 

In his first post he said that I said i was disgusted, which was when I realised he was confusing me with Pam.

When I asked him in my response, where did I say I was disgusted, point it out to me, he came back and said that I'd said it in my first post, so even after everyone had told him/her that he/she was wrong, he still wouldn't accept it. Either that or he/she simply cannot read!!


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Yup it sure has!! However, I still had the 2 posts in my Outlook Express inbox. This was the thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/364795-tiny-tortie-female.html
> 
> In his first post he said that I said i was disgusted, which was when I realised he was confusing me with Pam.
> 
> When I asked him in my response, where did I say I was disgusted, point it out to me, he came back and said that I'd said it in my first post, so even after everyone had told him/her that he/she was wrong, he still wouldn't accept it. Either that or he/she simply cannot read!!


Just a waste of time and effort trying to edumacate some peoples....I write great big long replies to al sorts and then dont bother posting it cos I know it will be ignored or I will be insulted ........nevermind...I answered a thread the other day about a dog licking and scratching itself, typical signs of an allergy and my post was completely ignored, and others who are more 'prominant' on the forum were quoted etc as being correct because they had the same type of dog and it did it as well, wish I had never bothered.......but nevermind obviousy 'everyone ' else knows better than me!
I have just made a batch of ginger biscuits eileen, fancy one and a cuppa?


----------



## Shell195

Hi all Ive been at the Sanctuary all day and missed that threads recent posts. Some people just never listen do they. I hate people who think they are right and everyone else is wrong :bash:

Eileen I hope you feel a bit happier than yesterday.I can imagine how lonely you were in bed last night, I always find the time afterwards the worst as you have to come to term with things............


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> I have just made a batch of ginger biscuits eileen, fancy one and a cuppa?


I would *so love that!!*

My best friend Wednesday Anne called around with a giant bar of Cadbury's Whole Nut, a bunch of flowers, a kiss of condolence and 4 f*cking giant carrier bags of plums!!

So I've been on making more plum jam and stewing more for the freezer - then I sorted another carrier bag full of them, taking out the wrinklies and the bursties and the softees and have bagged them all up into 1lb bags (well 1lb 3oz to allow for waste) and I'm gonna try and sell them on our stall at the Country Family Fun Day tomorrow which I'm going to with the snakes and wildlife to raise money for The Sanctuary. I've got about 20lb bagged up ready. Then I had to phone a friend (or two) to ask if they wanted any cos I still had 2 bagfulls left!!! 

Not too bad this afternoon Shell, just have a little sorrowful moment when I look at her stuff and then I pick myself up and do something to occupy myself.

Apart from all my photographs etc, we were filmed for a cat DVD in our capacity as PAT people, so when I feel up to it I shall have a look at that, because that was her when she was in her prime.

Actually, it's only when I look at photographs I've taken over the last year, that I realise she just didn't look like she used to - I knew it, but somehow my eye just 'filtered out' the signs that I didn't want to see.

Sadly a camera cannot filter - it shows you what is there.
.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen that's lovely that you'll be able to see Luna when she was healthy and happy, I missed all the comments on the thread too as have been out all day.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I would *so love that!!*
> 
> My best friend Wednesday Anne called around with a giant bar of Cadbury's Whole Nut, a bunch of flowers, a kiss of condolence and 4 f*cking giant carrier bags of plums!!
> 
> So I've been on making more plum jam and stewing more for the freezer - then I sorted another carrier bag full of them, taking out the wrinklies and the bursties and the softees and have bagged them all up into 1lb bags (well 1lb 3oz to allow for waste) and I'm gonna try and sell them on our stall at the Country Family Fun Day tomorrow which I'm going to with the snakes and wildlife to raise money for The Sanctuary. I've got about 20lb bagged up ready. Then I had to phone a friend (or two) to ask if they wanted any cos I still had 2 bagfulls left!!!
> 
> Not too bad this afternoon Shell, just have a little sorrowful moment when I look at her stuff and then I pick myself up and do something to occupy myself.
> 
> Apart from all my photographs etc, we were filmed for a cat DVD in our capacity as PAT people, so when I feel up to it I shall have a look at that, because that was her when she was in her prime.
> 
> Actually, it's only when I look at photographs I've taken over the last year, that I realise she just didn't look like she used to - I knew it, but somehow my eye just 'filtered out' the signs that I didn't want to see.
> 
> Sadly a camera cannot filter - it shows you what is there.
> .



ewwww plumbs and ginger, YUCK!!!

Photos definatly dont lie..ive notcied it with ginger too... he isnt getting old to me, but look at photos and he is compleltly different. (a little different to a posh big nosed big ears beautiful cat - to a big fat old ginger cat..) but i know what you mean..

i didnt realise she was a PAT cat!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

And don't even go there with pics of me, i look loads different (older and more haggard) than I did five years ago! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> And don't even go there with pics of me, i look loads different (older and more haggard) than I did five years ago! :lol2:


lmao...
i seem to be getting older.... sorta old lady sorta older, and im 20!!!
Cat lady?...i think so!!!..look at that ODD expression!!!








and look at the lines under my eyes! me fed up of cleaning out mice!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Defo cat lady in the making!!! Do you smell of wee yet? :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Defo cat lady in the making!!! Do you smell of wee yet? :lol2:


i smell of mice...actually i stink of mice... does that count?
never have 100 plus in your TINY bedroom, with no ventilation...its not good....


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

freekygeeky said:


> i smell of mice...actually i stink of mice... does that count?
> never have 100 plus in your TINY bedroom, with no ventilation...its not good....


Mice wee? :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Mice wee? :whistling2:


yup... MALE mice wee... even better!! 
*pukes*


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Gina thas a new one, Ive heard of Eau de Cat pee but Eau de mouse pee :gasp: Mmmmmm nice:whistling2:
Saying that I think my new odour is rat pee, I just cant stop kissing and cuddling my 2 boys :flrt: ...............soon to be 6 :gasp:
It will be Rolo, Smartie, Blackjack, Treacle and I still need 2 more sweetie names for the Rex babies:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Gina thas a new one, Ive heard of Eau de Cat pee but Eau de mouse pee :gasp: Mmmmmm nice:whistling2:
> Saying that I think my new odour is rat pee, I just cant stop kissing and cuddling my 2 boys :flrt: ...............soon to be 6 :gasp:
> It will be Rolo, Smartie, Blackjack, Treacle and I still need 2 more sweetie names for the Rex babies:whistling2:



lmao..
well i went to se emy soon to be rats mums and dad lol
no babies yet though!


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> ewwww plumbs and ginger, YUCK!!!
> 
> Photos definatly dont lie..ive notcied it with ginger too... he isnt getting old to me, but look at photos and he is compleltly different. (a little different to a posh big nosed big ears beautiful cat - to a big fat old ginger cat..) but i know what you mean..
> 
> i didnt realise she was a PAT cat!


Oh Gina! You have no taste at all! Plums are lush and so is ginger in any shape or form!!! 

yes Luna was a PAT cat for a few years. Our first assignment was at a mental health day care centre, where she made one woman's day. She went straight over and sat on her knee and the woman said that she was particularly miserable that day because it was the anniversary of her mother's death, but that Luna had made her feel better!

Then we went into occupational therapy with an elderly road accident victim, who had no movement other than in one arm and hadn't spoken since the accident and another elderly lady who'd had a stroke. 

Then Luna got a bit fed up and started to not enjoy it and that tallied with my depression and I was depressed enough without visiting old ladies with problems (me being nearly there myself!! :lol so I decided we would retire. We did however go out for the next 2-3 years to WI and ladies health club meetings to talk about PAT and Luna used to enjoy those. Well she did until one day she was sitting on her bean bag on the table with all these old dears sitting around (it was only a small WI out in the country) and I had just reached the point of explaining that paramount to a PAT animal was that they needed to have a good temperament and enjoy meeting people, at which point she clocked a woman who must have been staring at her and started growling! :lol2: It always used to amaze them when I pulled up in my car, put my hand over to the passenger seat, picked her up, put her on my shoulder and walked into their building! Everyone was always surprised that she didn't jump off and run away, but I never took her anywhere in a carrier, she just lay on my shoulder.

My living room has the occasional whiff of rat pee now and then if I don't clean out their litter trays midweek and change their hammocks!! Naughty boys!!! :bash:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

hehe, i keep seeing this thread and meaning to introduce ou two
first up is susie! a 7 year old tortie/calico
then jasper, a fluffy furball
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/367078-oh-how-hes-changed.html piccys of them


----------



## feorag

Yes, seen your thread and commented :2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

lol
his tail han't really grown since we got him, do you think it will catch up with him?


----------



## Shell195

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> lol
> his tail han't really grown since we got him, do you think it will catch up with him?


 
Some cats have naturally shorter tails so if its quite short now I doubt it will catch up with the rest of him. Semi longhaired mogs always seem to have shorter tails than the short hairs


----------



## feorag

That's quite interesting Shell, cos pedigree slh cats tend to have longer tails that the sh varieties.


----------



## freekygeeky

grahams cat crumble has a TINY tail lol
simba seems to have a huge one!


----------



## Shell195

Spider catching

Deniis was amusing us earlier trying to catch a spider on the wall. Steve took some photos but missed the best one when Dennis slipped and fell down the back of the TV:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

cor he has got big!!


----------



## feorag

Aw, look at his little pot belly! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Aw, look at his little pot belly! :flrt:


hehe!


----------



## freekygeeky

Giggle!!


----------



## asm1006

How cute! And the sphynx is lush:flrt:

This was Miss Tiggywinkle (back in the 1980's)

























and Amber mum and dads cat who's 17 now sorry about eyes lol


----------



## Shell195

Simba is huge :gasp:
Dennis actually has a buddha belly now and when he sits down it warms his feet:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Simba is huge :gasp:
> Dennis actually has a buddha belly now and when he sits down it warms his feet:lol2:



lmao!
he is getting huge.. simba is scaring me, the vet said he was big for his age especially as he was hand ish reard he weighs at 4 months / 5 months.... 2.9 kg... that big or?


----------



## Shell195

Heres pics of Jemma and Jason my 2 Abyssinians I used to own many years ago now


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dennis actually has a buddha belly now and when he sits down it warms his feet:lol2:


Yes I noticed that dangling down between his hind legs in the second photograph - very reminiscent of a cow's udder!! :whistling2:

Anna, that Aby is so like our Pasht in type!!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Shell195 said:


> Heres pics of Jemma and Jason my 2 Abyssinians I used to own many years ago now
> 
> image


 we had an abyssinian, called winkie (one eye!)
seeing as he was full abyssinian we thought hed act all posh, he was more of a troublemaker with chewed up ears and a scraggled tail :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Had to show this one again of my Siamese as I adore this photo


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> Yes I noticed that dangling down between his hind legs in the second photograph - very reminiscent of a cow's udder!! :whistling2:
> 
> Anna, that Aby is so like our Pasht in type!!


Have you a piccy of Pasht?


----------



## feorag

Oh! Being posh doesn't necessarily mean good breeding!!! :lol2:

Often pedigree cats are bigger hooligans than their non-pedigree counterparts.


----------



## asm1006

Winkie-love it!!!

Loving all the siamese and abys!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

how about this one shell
he looks so cute eh?...
pffffffft










btw people

SCOOBY AND TOM are a year old tommorrow... flip me hasnt that gone fast!!!

















now


----------



## fenwoman




----------



## asm1006

Some 1980's pics..

baby Amber









Cashmir and Simmy









Miss Tiggywinkle

















Amber a bit older


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

asm1006 said:


> Some 1980's pics..
> 
> baby *Amber*
> image
> 
> Cashmir and Simmy
> image
> 
> Miss Tiggywinkle
> image
> image
> 
> *Amber *a bit older
> image


haha thts my name too! : victory:


----------



## asm1006

This is getting weird what with neighbours, snails and gerbils and Ambers:gasp::lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

lol, theres probably a random conspiracy theory we need to find lol


----------



## asm1006

Maybe its because you live near Crawley and I lived in Crawley-we are scarred. lol


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

:O lol
brb, i need some hot chocolate methinks....


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Had to show this one again of my Siamese as I adore this photo
> 
> image


You know shell that is so typical of siamese - they love their own kind! 

Yes, Anna, this is Pasht 










He liked his comfort too! 










And here he is being hot water bottle for Snickles, Kosta and Luna


----------



## asm1006

Aw bless. He is very like Tiggy I agree. Love his 'comfort' piccy!:no1:


----------



## feorag

He slept in the weirdest positions, sometimes flat on his back, but wrapped around a chair leg!!

Here he is in his fav position when Leo was alive.










And here he is when we first brought him home.


----------



## asm1006

What a character!! And how sweet as a kitty, bless.xx


----------



## feorag

He was and I loved him muchly!!! Lost him 2 month before his 17th birthday and he's the first animal that I've ever brought back from the vets, because I couldn't bear the thought of leaving him there!

He's buried in the back garden!

And now I'm off to bed - just realised the time!! I've got an early start - am at a agricultural show all day tomorrow with the snakes, hedgehog and tortoise raising money for The Sanctuary. Got to be there by 10:00am and it's nearly an hour away :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> image


 

:lol2: Pam I love it when you add a caption:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well just "checking in" to say hello - goodbye. Off in half an hour to do my bit to raise money for my animals in much need!

Speak to you all later.

:lol2: last night turned into the Abyssinian/Siamese appreciation thread! :lol2:

(with a little bit of Dennis!) :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Morning all, muchly enjoyed looking at the lovely piccies this morning!
Freekygeeky.........sigh, you don't like ginger AND plums.
Get to the docs quick, there must be something wrong with you!!!!!

SO I too am going plum picking on tuesday ......jam and crumble all round next week!
LAst week of the school holidays...so I now have to go through uniform putting on tags and sewing up trouser hems for my eldest who is a bit of a short arse!
Cleaned out all the vivs yesterday which was very satisfying, a proper spring clean for them all and now I am going to drag my boys round the 'long' walk to get the dogs (and them) just a little bit tired !!!


Have a good day all, Eileen hope the day went well and I will try and get on later.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! Great pics! :2thumb:

I'm planning on painting the fence panels that were finally replaced on friday after waiting for months and months. And hope to also paint the new gp run. Then I'm planning on painting the bathroom :whistling2: it's going to be a long day I think.....


----------



## Shell195

Eileen great pics last night:2thumb: Hope you raise lots of money today

Emma you are always busy busy busy I wish you could teach my half a job Bob Steve how to actually complete a job as he flits from one thing to anoher never finishing the job before, its so annoying:bash:
Penny I really dont miss the new schooliform part of having young kids:lol2:

Well today Im off to pick up some new ratties:flrt: They are for me but Steve is so excited. Sophie my daughter and her friend are coming with us as Sophie really wants to see Lovers new baby girl
I hope you all have a good day what ever you are doing:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Am a zombie today... Was so busy yesterday. Went to see Gary's parents (it was his Dad's 60th) and visit with some friends down in Shropshire. Didn't get home til 1am.


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe yucky plumbs and ginger... and i dont like whole tomatoes either... or rasberrys or black berrys or gooseberrys or avacados or... erm...i have a HUGE list...

Simba is having his bits off on tuesday poor baby!!
does anyone know the weight a cat needs to be to have this done? 
the vet says its not done on age anymore but size/weight.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

just having a quick break from painting, it's so boring and i'm not too sure about the colour :whistling2: i've got half way round the bathroom so it's too late! 

Gina i'm not sure what weight they need to be but he's looking quite chunky in those recent pics.


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> just having a quick break from painting, it's so boring and i'm not too sure about the colour :whistling2: i've got half way round the bathroom so it's too late!
> 
> Gina i'm not sure what weight they need to be but he's looking quite chunky in those recent pics.



yea not soo kitteny (more grown up...) if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Shell195

Gina our vets go on size too:whistling2: He says if he can feel peas in the pod they are big enough to pop :lol2:

Emma have you done the other things you were going to do to??? If so Im very impressed:no1:

Eileen I hope you had a very fruitful day :2thumb: (that didnt involve plums :lol2

Im now an official barmy rat lady:whistling2: I went to get 4 new rats and came home with 5 :gasp: That was me being good as Steve wanted to get the other 2 big berkie boys and I said NO, I really put my foot down at Kims but when we went to Jens to get the 2 babies she had 3 left so how could I leave the one on his own. They are all gorgeous:flrt:
Steve is talking about building a fancy aviary in the livingroom for his 2 chipmunks which will make more space upstairs for my rats who will be needing an extension at this rate:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina our vets go on size too:whistling2: He says if he can feel peas in the pod they are big enough to pop :lol2:



that makes me feel ill!! lmao!
maybe i should have a feel... ewwwwwww

having said that scooby was done a few months back in jan (or somthign like that) and since then the vets always say... he needs to be done, he is rather old, have you ever thought about it...... he IS done... lol... they are always amazed by the size of his .... ''bags'' lol....


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone! Well that's me home after a very busy day!

Monty & Calleigh behaved themselves perfectly, as always and pulled the punters in. No idea how much we've made cos I don't handle the dosh, but most of the tombola went and some of the shop stock. I took about 15 or so bags of plums and sold them all at £1 apiece, so that was great!
Gina, you really do have no taste!! :lol2: Penny we're gonna have to educate her on how to eat!

Emma, I'm more than impressed with all your jobs, you're so good!! :2thumb:

Jen, hope you're "up and running" by now! 

And Shell does that mean you have 7 rats altogether then - I'm thinking it was 2 you had before and now you've got 5!! You really are barking!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2: oh I love test tickle talk! It does cheer me up! Go on Gina, have a feel!!!!

Shell you're just a woman who can't say no aren't you! :whistling2:

Yes I have Painted the fence panels (I only had three of them to do), painted the run almost twice, and done the first coat in the bathroom. Thankfully the bathroom is only small. Still not sure on the colour tho. 

And now I'm throwing some dinner into the oven, I'm not cooking a real meal :lol2: cooking is usually beyond me!

Hope it went well Eileen!


----------



## feorag

In our house we call them tes-tak-lees! :lol2:

Well done Emma - I am suitably impressed! :2thumb:

We had a gorgeous American miniature horse next to us today, he was an absolutely perfectly formed tiny horse - beautiful.

Oh yes, and I talked to the North East Ferret Rescue for about half an hour to see if any of them might be in a position to do a soft release for Little Miss Stoaty, or if not and we can't find an ideal site, keep her as a pet. They were very keen, so are having a think about it and talking it over with their committee and we'll see what happens now.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

That horse sounds gorgeous! Glad you've had a good day hun :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

This is the lady who has been out fundraising for us a few times this year - honestly her horses are absolutely stunning Stallions of Supreme Dream Miniature Horses


----------



## Shell195

Eileen sounds like you had a great day and those horses are stunning:flrt: Fingers crossed something positive happens for Miss Stoatie

Yes its now official I am completely barking mad :crazy:
Ive always wanted a few rats and had nowhere safe from the cats until recently. The cage I recently bought has the 2 baby chipmunks in and the rats now have a 4ft long x 6ft high indoor aviary which is much more suitable for them. I have got to integrate the boys yet so fingers crossed it will go smoothly when I do. The babies are sooooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

We are waiting for pics Shell! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Eileen those horses are TINY and so cute :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aren't they amazing Emma - they are absolutely perfectly formed and proportioned horses, but less than 3' to the withers.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Guess what El wants now! :lol2: I suppose it would only need a small stable..........


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL.

Actually Emma, they are so small you could keep them in the house -they're smaller than Irish Wolfhounds!! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

lol... i didnt have a feel but...
i have a question...

Right...
(firstly im NOT a perv) lol

Simba...when really happy goes off and purrs and sucks my dressing gown
he will sit there pawing it and suckiling it...

Today he was going it, and then he rolled on his back , still sucking it, and his legs / bum started to thrust... lol
i said to my brother awww look he is pumbling (sp) / pawing the air...
turned out he had his willy out!!! and was thrusting in to the air...
now....the other cats occasionally whip thiers out, but flip me, this was far far far far to much! naughty cat!!!

so..is it normal for my far too mature 4 month old kitten to be getting giggy with the air? lol...

so so wrong....dad stopped him in the end! lol!!!!!


----------



## ditta

well.........we just home from manchester pride........its raining, but before we left we had a very interesting chat to a lady in the rspca tent.......she wasnt an employee of the nation rspcabut the regional co-ordinater what ever one of them is lol.....we were told that skunks would not be pts if they cant find licenced peeps to care for them and the inspector who told us this was probably new or uninterested!!!!!!!!, if its a busy day and towards the end of shift they may not be able to transport the lost skunk to these licenced places,but they would try to sneak them into the clinic to keep overnight!!!!!!!!cat said well we would offer to transport if they ever get stuck and she said 'oh no they wouldnt offer this out it has to be kept in-house....i said see this is the problem, we offer our services free of charge and you dont take anyone up on their kind offers cos its kept in house, if folks want to offer their help you say well donate money then!!!!!!!! this is why a lot of people have a problem with you.!!!!!!

we then asked her about rabbit hutch sizes well that got her back up lol shes the small animal expert!!!!! every rabbit according to her regardless of breed or size should be kept in a 6x3x2 hutch with run attached and should only be fed hay/grass and greens....no mixed food no pellets, greens from the time a baby rabbit can eat, most of which we have researched and the internet mostly agree with feeding pellet/dry food as a staple......she would rather see all the rabbits in the uk in rescue centres than being kept by us folk in 4x2x2 hutches and fed 'incorrect diet'
we were told by lots of breeders never feed babies under 4 months old greens, she said bollox, from the start of their eating they are fed greens.
i said a nethie dwarf wouldnt need a 6x3x2 hutch she said yes even dwarf rabbits should be housed in a hutch that size.......


who the hell do you believe, we researched so much before we got into rabbits we have chewed the ears off other breeders and fanciers to get our housing and diet right, now to be told its all wrong,...

and as for rspca policy on rabbit keeping, they cannot take action on a case if the rabbits are being cared for in a 'normal manner' so in a normal manner means being kept in adequate housing clean and fed.......they can only take action on a 'abnormal way' the rabbits are kept in. i.e. not being cleaned or fed......its only advisory that they have 6x3x2 and that all rabbits should be neuterd and kept in pairs.

and she insisted that every rabbit that is not caged in this size hutch should be in rescue centres.................even tho she was advertising 2 rabbits for rehome that have been at her rescue for 2 and a half years!!!!!!



i can totally see where she was coming from on a lot of wat she was saying but she was saying seemed to me......her way or no way......is that the way to be?




anyway pride is great we only came home early today because of the weather, but we will be back tomorrow to enjoy the atmosphere of the last day..


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Eileen I'm NOT going to tell her that! She'd want it in her room and it would be sleeping on her bed :lol2:

Gina, your cat is defo ready to have his knackers off if he's making sweet love to your dressing gown! Cat porn!!!! :lol2:

Ditta I didn't realise they had to have a six ft hutch! I built a five ft one for my sis's bunny and that's massive :gasp:


----------



## ditta

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Eileen I'm NOT going to tell her that! She'd want it in her room and it would be sleeping on her bed :lol2:
> 
> Gina, your cat is defo ready to have his knackers off if he's making sweet love to your dressing gown! Cat porn!!!! :lol2:
> 
> *Ditta I didn't realise they had to have a six ft hutch! I built a five ft one for my sis's bunny and that's massive* :gasp:


 

its advisory, and they advise it for 2 buns, they dont advise it for one bun cos they say rabbits should never be alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bash:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I didn't know they weren't meant to be alone either!!! Hers is fine and goes in the house for a run around.


----------



## ditta

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I didn't know they weren't meant to be alone either!!! Hers is fine and goes in the house for a run around.


 
some of ours would kill another if they were introduced, her solve for that was well get them neutered!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gina, your cat is defo ready to have his knackers off if he's making sweet love to your dressing gown! Cat porn!!!! :lol2:



same here, i really hope it will stop.. it will wont it?

so so wrong on SO many levels..i didnt think cats did that!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> some of ours would kill another if they were introduced, her solve for that was well get them neutered!!!!!!!!!!!!!


or if it wont accept a friend once neutered you should get it neutered and give it a teddy for company!:gasp:


----------



## feorag

I have to say that I do agree with not keeping rabbits alone, in the same way as it's not acceptable to keep rats and mice alone, because they aren't by nature solitary animals! Sorry girls!!! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

elieen what do you think about my post before (on the page before this)

looking at sites on google..
it seems common in male cats who havnt had the snip and cats who have a blanky or are bottle fed...
he has all three...

should i remove the blanket?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> elieen what do you think about my post before (on the page before this)
> 
> looking at sites on google..
> it seems common in male cats who havnt had the snip and cats who have a blanky or are bottle fed...
> he has all three...
> 
> *should i remove the blanket*?


Good idea Gina then he can hump your leg instead:roll2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Good idea Gina then he can hump your leg instead:roll2:


lol seriously shell this was wrong wrong wrong...
ever seen your cat masterbate!! eek its like seeing your brother do it or somthing! lol

And simbas face when i stopped him!! HAHAaa... bloody brilliant lol
!


----------



## Shell195

At the Sanctuary we bond pairs of neutered rabbits and they are rehomed in the same pairs but I know how hard it must be with breeding animals as rabbits are one of the most aggressive complex animals I have ever known :gasp:
I often wonder why they were chosen as a symbol of easter:lol2:

I have to add, Ive seen Cat/Dittas rabbits and they all looked really happy, healthy much loved pets


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: so funny Gina!!!

I really didn't know that wabbits needed company, I had two years ago and one of them killed the other and ate it's head it was awful.


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: so funny Gina!!!
> 
> I really didn't know that wabbits needed company, I had two years ago and one of them killed the other and ate it's head it was awful.



its so wrong  im scarred for life! lol

thats not very nice  same happened with some of my mice recently


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I have to say that I do agree with not keeping rabbits alone, in the same way as it's not acceptable to keep rats and mice alone, because they aren't by nature solitary animals! Sorry girls!!! :flrt:


no need to say sorry eileen, its your opinion. i dont like them being housed on their own, but ive tried bonding some of the females n theyve wanted to rip the shit out of eachother. Trust me, if i could house them in pairs i would as not only would they have someone to live with but it would halve the amount of hutches i have.

is it possible to bond 2 uneautered female rabbits that are older than a few months? as it just hasnt happened for us 



Shell195 said:


> At the Sanctuary we bond pairs of neutered rabbits and they are rehomed in the same pairs but I know how hard it must be with breeding animals as rabbits are one of the most aggressive complex animals I have ever known :gasp:
> I often wonder why they were chosen as a symbol of easter:lol2:
> 
> I have to add, Ive seen Cat/Dittas rabbits and they all looked really happy, healthy much loved pets


 
thanks hun, after speakin to the woman today we are going to look into the whole no mix in diet etc

what do you think about her sayin she would rather have all rabbits in rescues than in 4ft hutches in peoples homes?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> lol seriously shell this was wrong wrong wrong...
> ever seen your cat masterbate!! eek its like seeing your brother do it or somthing! lol
> 
> And simbas face when i stopped him!! HAHAaa... bloody brilliant lol
> !


 
Its young cat behaviour, once he has been neutered it will all stop Im sure.


Ive got a 12 year old X Yorkie that is neutered and he still humps cushions even now:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Its young cat behaviour, once he has been neutered it will all stop Im sure.
> 
> 
> Ive got a 12 year old X Yorkie that is neutered and he still humps cushions even now:whistling2:



lmao!
well i must of been lucky with the other 4... or...
they did it behind closed doors! lol..
heheee... *giggle*...


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no need to say sorry eileen, its your opinion. i dont like them being housed on their own, but ive tried bonding some of the females n theyve wanted to rip the shit out of eachother. Trust me, if i could house them in pairs i would as not only would they have someone to live with but it would halve the amount of hutches i have.
> 
> is it possible to bond 2 uneautered female rabbits that are older than a few months? as it just hasnt happened for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hun, after speakin to the woman today we are going to look into the whole no mix in diet etc
> 
> what do you think about her sayin she would rather have all rabbits in rescues than in 4ft hutches in peoples homes?


 
Pellet diets are good BUT we found 2 of our pairs refused to eat it and lost lots of weight so we had to start mixing some mixed stuff in with it to get them to eat. We also give ours lots of hay and readygrass which they love.

The woman sounds a bit barmy as rabbits are so hard to rehome.This year we have rehomed about 2 pairs that is all:gasp:
The ones in the shelter are in Lindylou type cat pens with an attached cabin. We have recently rehomed a pair to a couple as House rabbits and they have fitted in so well but homes are very few and far between
Rabbits are better in pairs IF it can be done and obviously the more space they have the better but nobody can insist that is how it must be done
The rabbits I feel sorry for are the forgotten kids pets stuck in a 2/3 ft hutch in the garden and given little attention. These are the ones that really suffer


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Pellet diets are good BUT we found 2 of our pairs refused to eat it and lost lots of weight so we had to start mixing some mixed stuff in with it to get them to eat. We also give ours lots of hay and readygrass which they love.
> 
> The woman sounds a bit barmy as rabbits are so hard to rehome.This year we have rehomed about 2 pairs that is all:gasp:
> The ones in the shelter are in Lindylou type cat pens with an attached cabin. We have recently rehomed a pair to a couple as House rabbits and they have fitted in so well but homes are very few and far between
> Rabbits are better in pairs IF it can be done and obviously the more space they have the better but nobody can insist that is how it must be done
> The rabbits I feel sorry for are the forgotten kids pets stuck in a 2/3 ft hutch in the garden and given little attention. These are the ones that really suffer


 
but what i cant understand is why she would rather them all be in a rescue where they all cant possibly be handled regularly, as i know the workers tend to be very busy etc, than them live in a 4ft hutch in a loving home where they do get access to a run, do get handled and played with etc etc

as for the food she totally advocates hay grass and veggies, and a maximum of an egg cup full of mix a day, and thats it


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> but what i cant understand is why she would rather them all be in a rescue where they all cant possibly be handled regularly, as i know the workers tend to be very busy etc, than them live in a 4ft hutch in a loving home where they do get access to a run, do get handled and played with etc etc
> 
> as for the food she totally advocates hay grass and veggies, and a maximum of an egg cup full of mix a day, and thats it


 
Mixed rabbit food isnt good for rabbits as it can cause dental problems as they pick out the bits they like best and ignore the rest which means the vitamin/mineral levels arent balanced. We tend to use Burgess pellets but as said before some of them refuse to eat it. Hay is a must for rabbits as they need long fibre, Ours get fresh veg everday and we pick grass for them as they are in an area with flagged floors
I dont understand her reasoning for being better off in rescue than in 4 ft hutches with lots of attention as you are quite right they get very little handling due to the lack of time.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Mixed rabbit food isnt good for rabbits as it can cause dental problems as they pick out the bits they like best and ignore the rest which means the vitamin/mineral levels arent balanced. We tend to use Burgess pellets but as said before some of them refuse to eat it. Hay is a must for rabbits as they need long fibre, Ours get fresh veg everday and we pick grass for them as they are in an area with flagged floors
> I dont understand her reasoning for being better off in rescue than in 4 ft hutches with lots of attention as you are quite right they get very little handling due to the lack of time.


apparently when rabbits chew mix their jaws go round n round where as eatin veg makes their jaws go forward and back, which is better for them ....?


----------



## ditta

:whistling2mg a certain person has just been banned:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :whistling2mg a certain person has just been banned:whistling2:


 
Well get the beers out and LETS party WooHooooooooo:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Well get the beers out and LETS party WooHooooooooo:no1:


have to be a quick party, it only lasts 24 hours, unfortunately


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have to be a quick party, it only lasts 24 hours, unfortunately


 

Well thats rubbish:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Many years ago steves son was living with a young girl with a baby. She vanished and left him with us when he was a few months old. We got a 12 month residency order for him and brought him up as our own. After this time the courts ruled he should go back to mum. We then had contact until he was about 4 and then they vanished. After searching forever we have found them both and we are going to see him on Friday night hes 13 now and his Mum has matured so much. We are all so excited and cant wait to see him:flrt::flrt: He still calls me Nana too:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

That is amazing, Shell!!! Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Charlibob

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> but what i cant understand is why she would rather them all be in a rescue where they all cant possibly be handled regularly, as i know the workers tend to be very busy etc, than them live in a 4ft hutch in a loving home where they do get access to a run, do get handled and played with etc etc
> 
> *as for the food she totally advocates hay grass and veggies, and a maximum of an egg cup full of mix a day, and thats it*


My rabbit eats mostly hay and lot of it, as shes under 4 months I haven't given her veg yet apart from a tiny bit of carrot now and then, when she gets older I'll give her a daily bowl of veg when I give Florence (guinea pig) hers. She also has a bowl full of rabbit pellet things, they look very similar to rabbit poo :lol2: but she only eats a small amount every day, its takes her about 3 days to empty the bowl. She's doing really well on this diet and has grown a lot, she was quite thin when we got her but has a little belly on her now :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Charlibob said:


> My rabbit eats mostly hay and lot of it, as shes under 4 months I haven't given her veg yet apart from a tiny bit of carrot now and then, when she gets older I'll give her a daily bowl of veg when I give Florence (guinea pig) hers. She also has a bowl full of rabbit pellet things, they look very similar to rabbit poo :lol2: but she only eats a small amount every day, its takes her about 3 days to empty the bowl. She's doing really well on this diet and has grown a lot, she was quite thin when we got her but has a little belly on her now :flrt:


ours get hay every day but also a full bowl of mix, which they now wont. but the woman said even when a rabbit kit is weaned she weans it onto veg straight away, not mix or pellets though i had heard that a rabbit under 4 months has a greater chance of gettin bloat or muchoid enteritis if they ate greens, so theres a lot of diffrent info goin around. she said the only info that she would trust is on www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk or Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund


----------



## Charlibob

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ours get hay every day but also a full bowl of mix, which they now wont. but the woman said even when a rabbit kit is weaned she weans it onto veg straight away, not mix or pellets though i had heard that a rabbit under 4 months has a greater chance of gettin bloat or muchoid enteritis if they ate greens, so theres a lot of diffrent info goin around. she said the only info that she would trust is on www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk or Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund


Princess has only ever had mouth full of carrot like 3 times as I didn't think it was worth the risk as I'd read about what could happen. She actually prefers to eat hay, she spends most of the day eating hay, I give her a full bowl of the pellets as doesn't eat a great deal of them anyway. Her fur is super soft and shiny, shes growing stupidly fast but not getting fat and just looks like a happy little bunny :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Good idea Gina then he can hump your leg instead:roll2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!!#

Gina I agree with Shell that he'll probably outgrow it once he's grown up and neutered.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no need to say sorry eileen, its your opinion. i dont like them being housed on their own, but ive tried bonding some of the females n theyve wanted to rip the shit out of eachother. Trust me, if i could house them in pairs i would as not only would they have someone to live with but it would halve the amount of hutches i have.
> 
> thanks hun, after speakin to the woman today we are going to look into the whole no mix in diet etc
> 
> what do you think about her sayin she would rather have all rabbits in rescues than in 4ft hutches in peoples homes?


I've never bred rabbits, only had neutered pets, which had been bonded before I got them. When we went to the rescue to get our last 2 the girl who ran it was busy with a pen in the garage trying to find a rabbit that would get on with one someone had brought in. It's companion had died and they were trying to find another friend for it. I remember she told me that rabbits have to make the decision and she once had a big giant rabbit who attacked every rabbit they put in the pen with it (and this rescue had 50+ rabbits!) Eventually there was only one left - a little nethie, so they brought it out, put it in the pen with everyone standing ready to dive in because of the size difference and the big giant just hopped over to the dwarf and snuggled up - no problems. so I think the moral of the story is that the rabbits will decide. If you've tried and your rabbits won't get on, then that's their choice!!

A friend of mine is a vet and she specialises in rabbits and she too advocated hay and pellets, not mix and not loads of veg. I fed my rabbits Excel (the one in the big dark green bag). It's a pelleted mix so they can't pick out the bits they like and hay. They got the occasional carrot and sweet corn and stuff like that, but not every day and not at the expense of eating the complete food.

As far as the comments about all rabbits should be in rescues, she's talking through a hole in her head!!! Over-zealous is the term that springs to mind!!



Shell195 said:


> Many years ago steves son was living with a young girl with a baby. She vanished and left him with us when he was a few months old. We got a 12 month residency order for him and brought him up as our own. After this time the courts ruled he should go back to mum. We then had contact until he was about 4 and then they vanished. After searching forever we have found them both and we are going to see him on Friday night hes 13 now and his Mum has matured so much. We are all so excited and cant wait to see him:flrt::flrt: He still calls me Nana too:no1:


Shell I'm absolutely made up for you! That is wonderful news and obviously you'll be well aware that that gives me hope for the future. You'll have to tell me how much he remembers about you if he hasn't seen you since he was 4, cos that too will give me hope for the future.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!!#
> 
> Gina I agree with Shell that he'll probably outgrow it once he's grown up and neutered.
> 
> I've never bred rabbits, only had neutered pets, which had been bonded before I got them. When we went to the rescue to get our last 2 the girl who ran it was busy with a pen in the garage trying to find a rabbit that would get on with one someone had brought in. It's companion had died and they were trying to find another friend for it. I remember she told me that rabbits have to make the decision and she once had a big giant rabbit who attacked every rabbit they put in the pen with it (and this rescue had 50+ rabbits!) Eventually there was only one left - a little nethie, so they brought it out, put it in the pen with everyone standing ready to dive in because of the size difference and the big giant just hopped over to the dwarf and snuggled up - no problems. so I think the moral of the story is that the rabbits will decide. If you've tried and your rabbits won't get on, then that's their choice!!
> 
> A friend of mine is a vet and she specialises in rabbits and she too advocated hay and pellets, not mix and not loads of veg. I fed my rabbits Excel (the one in the big dark green bag). It's a pelleted mix so they can't pick out the bits they like and hay. They got the occasional carrot and sweet corn and stuff like that, but not every day and not at the expense of eating the complete food.
> 
> As far as the comments about all rabbits should be in rescues, she's talking through a hole in her head!!! Over-zealous is the term that springs to mind!!
> 
> Shell I'm absolutely made up for you! That is wonderful news and obviously you'll be well aware that that gives me hope for the future. You'll have to tell me how much he remembers about you if he hasn't seen you since he was 4, cos that too will give me hope for the future.


 
Well Eileen last night I spoke to Conner and I dont know how much his Mum has filled him in but he rememebers all the reptiles we had, also Daniel,Sophie and Christopher and of course Grandad. He said he couldnt wait to see us all again and was asking when he could come and see the dogs who he appears to remember too. I will know more on Friday and of course I will let you know how we get on. Hes really into acting and singing and wants to follow it as a career and his Mum said he he a really bright kid.
She thanked us so much for being there when she was a silly young kid and it was our total loyalty to her son that made her realise that this was the way forward. She sounded so mature and not the person we remember which means she has finally grown up:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Well its Scooby and Toms birthday today!! (thought it was yesterday but i got the wrong date!) lol..

So i took some pics of them sunning outside, along with ginger 

And simba...Simba has been outside twice now, yesterday was his first time, his legs were shaking he was so scared...today the opposite, he ran around like a looney so much so he was panting! and i couldnt catch him to go inside!!! the little *beeeeeeeeeep* anyway... lol scooby who always gets beaten up by simba inside went mental and attacked simba like crazy outside, was funny to see it the other way round, anyway, i hope you like the pics 

The best pics out of over 100, they woudlnt stay still, apart from ginger of corse!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell that's fantastic news!!!! :2thumb:

Gina, great pics as ever, what's Simba wearing? :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Shell that's fantastic news!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Gina, great pics as ever, what's Simba wearing? :gasp:



thankyou!
well... lol...
he wont wear a collar, so its a harness which all of them wore with a lead, to start with.. he goes undre the bushes to much so he doesnt have the lead on. lol it also had a tiny plastci bag attatched to it with contact details incase he gets lost. lol


over protective mummy i think!


zingi in it a few years back. his first time outside, and his first experince of snow, i dont htink he liked it. lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

It looks like a vest on Simba! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> It looks like a vest on Simba! :lol2:



its fashion! pffft dont you know anything ;P :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Have you seen what I wear? :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Have you seen what I wear? :lol2:


lmao!


----------



## freekygeeky

i was just checking over scoobys beelly as i felt some scratches and or dry skin... just had a closer look and it is excemaryy but have VERY and i mean VERY small bright orange dots on it....
dad cant see them, and my brother can only just see them...
possibly mites?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i was just checking over scoobys beelly as i felt some scratches and or dry skin... just had a closer look and it is excemaryy but have VERY and i mean VERY small bright orange dots on it....
> dad cant see them, and my brother can only just see them...
> possibly mites?


 
You are worrying again:bash: If you think you can see something get a magnifying glass and have a proper look so you can put your mind at rest


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou!
> well... lol...
> he wont wear a collar, so its a harness which all of them wore with a lead, to start with.. he goes undre the bushes to much so he doesnt have the lead on. lol it also had a tiny plastci bag attatched to it with contact details incase he gets lost. lol
> 
> 
> *over protective mummy i think!*
> 
> 
> zingi in it a few years back. his first time outside, and his first experince of snow, i dont htink he liked it. lol
> image




:lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

butterfingersbimbo said:


> It looks like a vest on Simba! :lol2:


It's a superpet komfort harness.You can get them for ferrets, rats, rabbits etc.


----------



## MSL

Good evening all.....
Shell, you must be absolutely delighted...I hope it goes well for you.

Eileen, how are you doing? glad your sanctuary day went so well...sounds like you had a good time...

Who got banned?

BFB...have you finished the painting ?


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> It's a superpet komfort harness.You can get them for ferrets, rats, rabbits etc.


 your correct!


----------



## MSL

Gina, good luck at the vets ..is it tommorrow he goes in?


----------



## MSL

Thanks Fenwoman......for the pics on the mite thread..:gasp:...I now have to go and bleach my face..............and the house from top to bottom.....and then burn it down.............................


----------



## fenwoman

MSL said:


> Thanks Fenwoman......for the pics on the mite thread..:gasp:...I now have to go and bleach my face..............and the house from top to bottom.....and then burn it down.............................


 Hehe. Only trying to be helpful................:whistling2:


----------



## MSL

fenwoman said:


> Hehe. Only trying to be helpful................:whistling2:


 :bash: no more helpful then, if you dont mind............:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well, you've all been busy in my absence again! :whistling2:

I've been off to the Agricultural Show at Wooler in the borders and had a great day! 

Watched a bit of horse judging, while eating a bacon sandwich and a cup of coffee.

Walked around the stalls etc. Had a few samples in the produce tent, followed by a pecan & walnut ice cream from a lovely local dairy.

Watched a couple of hunter classes being judged, then watched the "Chariots of Fire" display team which was great - especially when the lady told the stories of the condition of the ponies were in when she got them!! 

Then another mooch around the stalls, sausage & chips and more coffee, followed by another double helping of home made ice cream.

Rescued a goat in the goat tent with her head jammed in the bars cos she was being butted to bits by the goat in the pen her head was stuck in and then a cup of coffee at the car before leaving.

Great day!! :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Hi Eileen.....lots of food mentioned there!!!!!!!!!!!!I am trying very very hard to lose a bit of weight ..I have lost a stone and a half since christmas and still have 2 to go so I am finding it a bit tough......all that talk of food has made me starving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

MSL said:


> Gina, good luck at the vets ..is it tommorrow he goes in?


yup 8 - 2!! poor thing


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I've got dinner in the oven but I could kill a bacon butty :mf_dribble:

Yes the bathroom etc is all painted! and I cut the grass after moving the trampoline too! Have got to go see the gyno tomo so am trying to take my mind off it.


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> Hi Eileen.....lots of food mentioned there!!!!!!!!!!!!I am trying very very hard to lose a bit of weight ..I have lost a stone and a half since christmas and still have 2 to go so I am finding it a bit tough......all that talk of food has made me starving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


Yes there was, wasn't there and I'm on a diet too! :lol2:

Sorry, but all that smell and sight of food made me starving too!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen it sounds like you had a great day:2thumb:
I was always trying to lose weight too but it became a real problem when the fibroids kept growing. Now they are sorted Im not even really trying and still managing to lose the weight although it appears to be really slowly

Not been and looked at the demodex thread recently but sent emma a link to eyelash mites...................Hmm she didnt sound very grateful though:whistling2:
Emma are you seeing the Gyno about the fibroids?? If so its very simple. A quick feel and lots of questions and thats it. Goodluck anyway


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Eileen it sounds like you had a great day:2thumb:
> I was always trying to lose weight too but it became a real problem when the fibroids kept growing. Now they are sorted Im not even really trying and still managing to lose the weight although it appears to be really slowly
> 
> Not been and looked at the demodex thread recently but sent emma a link to eyelash mites...................Hmm *she didnt sound very grateful though:whistling2:*
> 
> NO I WASN'T!!!! :gasp:
> 
> 
> Emma are you seeing the Gyno about the fibroids?? If so its very simple. A quick feel and lots of questions and thats it. Goodluck anyway


Yes I am, do you think I will have to get my bits out? Can't they just read my notes????? :gasp: Maybe I should have a trim.......:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Yes I am, do you think I will have to get my bits out? Can't they just read my notes????? :gasp: Maybe I should have a trim.......:whistling2:


 
Well I had to get mine out as the Gyno wanted to feel for himself, it was over in minutes though:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Not been and looked at the demodex thread recently but sent emma a link to eyelash mites...................Hmm she didnt sound very grateful though:whistling2:


What thread is that?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

this one : victory:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/368777-adverse-reactions-promeris-duo-dogs.html


----------



## feorag

Oh yes, I remember now!! :blush:


----------



## feorag

I've just had an e-mail from one of the girls who was at the agricultural show with me yesterday to say that we took £249 - not bad eh??


----------



## asm1006

Well done!!!!

Well am definately contacting cats protection tomorrow after the Domino thing.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen that was excellent:2thumb: Weve got our Open Day on Sunday which will be a washout unless this rain stops:bash:


----------



## feorag

Fingers crossed for you next week. Wish you were just a bit closer, cos I just can't face the drive, but I'd love to come. Even tried to see if I could get a train, but can't! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Fingers crossed for you next week. Wish you were just a bit closer, cos I just can't face the drive, but I'd love to come. Even tried to see if I could get a train, but can't! :sad:


 
We are supposed to be having it filmed by an online film company so a link will be on our website. I wish I DIDNT have to go:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am gonna see if we can go, Shell


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Am gonna see if we can go, Shell


 
That would be excelllent. I will be on the information stall if you manage to come over


----------



## Amalthea

I'll let ya know beforehand if we can manage it


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Excellent Eillen! :2thumb:

Oh Shell you will be famous! :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Morning all.........

Good luck with the Gyno BFB......I hate having to go to anything like that so I hope it is over with quickly as Shell says....lol

Well done with all you monies raised Eileen.
Only one more day to go of the hols and if it stays nice I am taking them to the beach for the last day...mind you they have wet-suits I may take them anyway......
Today I have the joyful prospect of visiting my sister-in-law.......she is nice enough but they are very weathy, ie VERY. there house is worth about 2 million I think, anyway she gets into all these hobbies which last about 5 minutes before she moves on, a couple of years ago she was doing beauty therapy at college, then it was Psychic Healing at college because she has the gift apparently, when I had a go all I did was fall asleep on the table and start snoring...I dont think she was impressed!...

anyway now she is filling her land with animals, she has 4 Alpacas, a few goats and has just bought 2 pigs........I dont know how long this hobby will last...anyway we are going over to see the baby piggies. I will take the camera and post some piccies as I am sure they will be gorgeous, they are dwarf pot bellies, i think!! don't really know I will find out today........wish me luck, being someone who is on a very tight budget I always feel a bit uncomfortable when I go round.


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Shell you will be famous! :lol2:


:lol2: 

Morning everyone - well that's me off to work in a wee while. It's a beautiful sunny day today, but the breeze blowing in the window is still pretty cool and I'm totally cream crackered!! It took ages this morning for my eyes to recognise the instruction to open - they just didn't want to!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well we cross posted Penny, but I hope you enjoy your day. Mind I have to say I think I would be the same if money was no object - I just don't know what I would do with myself if I had all that money :roll: *NOT!! *:lol2:

One thing's for sure it would involve more animals, there's no doubt about that!!

The Tyne & Wear schools go back on Thursday of this week,but the Northumberland schools don't go back until next Tuesday, so yours are back quite early.


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Well we cross posted Penny, but I hope you enjoy your day. Mind I have to say I think I would be the same if money was no object - I just don't know what I would do with myself if I had all that money :roll: *NOT!! *:lol2:
> 
> One thing's for sure it would involve more animals, there's no doubt about that!!
> 
> The Tyne & Wear schools go back on Thursday of this week,but the Northumberland schools don't go back until next Tuesday, so yours are back quite early.


They go back thursday and I spent about 2 hours, labelling 3 lots of uniform as they ALL needed new, they have grown so much and as I dont buy a lot, they get a lot of wear from their uniform and its generally not fit to handdown, although I do as much as I can!, 
they also needed 3 lots of indoor and outdoor pe kit, they all needed new shoes, and trainers.
The only thing I havent had to buy is winter coats because last year they all walked tound with coats 2 sizes too big...lol..all in al, it has cost a fortune! and thats with shopping round for bargains!


----------



## feorag

Yes, I remember those days, but only had two to kit out. It was a nightmare though I can tell you!!

By the way girls I forgot to tell you I got an e-mail last night from my friend who recently lost her Sphynx, in response to mine about Luna to tell me that she has got herself 2 adult Spynx on Monday, but that she was laid up in her local hospital with a broken arm and a broken leg! :gasp:

No more details cos she said she was using the "bedside tv phone thing", which wasn't quick or easy. She did mention that she might be able to sue the pdsa for "this", presumably the accident, so it must have happened at work, but no details!! :bash:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I would love pet pigs :flrt:

Bloody hell Eileen, your mate's had no luck, has she!


----------



## Shell195

Morning everyone. Penny hope you have a good day and take pics of the Alpacas please, I adore these. I would love to have that much money and my first thing to do would be to buy a large farm with private woods attached.
Im so glad my kids arent of school age I remember those days very well

Eileen I hope you have a good day at work and Emma I hope all goes well with your appointment
Eileen Im glad to hear your friend has 2 new sphynx but how the hell has she broken an arm and leg?? Very unlucky


----------



## freekygeeky

morning everyone!
Simba is at the vets! poor thing 
They took him away to weigh him, and they cage me the cage back, he hasnt got his blanket or his toys 
I have to ring up at 12 to see if it went ok, and then pick up about 3.


----------



## freekygeeky

well
i just found my magnifing glass to look at scoobys belly and i found more.
so i rung up the vets and they suggested possibly harvest mites... i looked them up and found out they live between the toes, looked at toms toes and they are covered.... brilliant 

http://www.emersonvet.co.uk/pet-info-page.php?Title=Harvest+mite+infestation

So now... ive got to go to the vets with them get them treated (as i cant do it at home)  Fun...


On top of that i now have about 30 HUGE bit marks all over me, i was thinking they were flea bites...found out that they are more likely to be these harvest mites, not happy!!!

Simba is comming back at 3 poor thing.

I knew there was somthing wrong!


----------



## Shell195

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh minging
Ive never heard of a cat with harvest mites before does frontline not kill them??


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh minging
> Ive never heard of a cat with harvest mites before does frontline not kill them??


apparently spot on doesnt *beeeeeeeeeeeep*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Morning everyone. Penny hope you have a good day and take pics of the Alpacas please, I adore these. I would love to have that much money and my first thing to do would be to buy a large farm with private woods attached.
> Im so glad my kids arent of school age I remember those days very well
> 
> Eileen I hope you have a good day at work and Emma I hope all goes well with your appointment
> Eileen Im glad to hear your friend has 2 new sphynx but how the hell has she broken an arm and leg?? Very unlucky


mum keeps sayin she wished she would win the lottery just so she can buy us a farm, bless her.

i need to make a sign for the open day shell so as soon as you definately know you have film roll let me know and ill get to it.

dice is goin for her jabs today and a microchip, so until then i need to go clean out all the wabbits and move them into their new hutches :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mum keeps sayin she wished she would win the lottery just so she can buy us a farm, bless her.
> 
> i need to make a sign for the open day shell so as soon as you definately know you have film roll let me know and ill get to it.
> 
> dice is goin for her jabs today and a microchip, so until then i need to go clean out all the wabbits and move them into their new hutches :2thumb:


 
Will do hun, it sounds like you have got a busy day ahead of you


----------



## Shell195

Gina after having a route on the net it appears that Frontline spray kills them and also Stronghold drops


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina after having a route on the net it appears that Frontline spray kills them and also Stronghold drops


yea 
annoyingly i just ordered some frontline spot on!!! AHHH 
so...
ive now got to buy a bottle ASAP, and there is a postal strike, so i have to buy it from the vets..
and i have to have zingi and ginger done there...as they are evil...lol
money money money!!!

everythign happens at once ALWAYS!...

youll be find for months, then everything happens at once...why is life like that!! grrrrrr

thank goodness i didnt spend ALL my savings on a car! lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

the chemist in my mums village sells front line for animals, how funny is that :lol2: well i thought it was anyway


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the chemist in my mums village sells front line for animals, how funny is that :lol2: well i thought it was anyway


 
:lol2: Lots of chemists sell Frontline drops now, do you lead a sheltered life hun:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the chemist in my mums village sells front line for animals, how funny is that :lol2: well i thought it was anyway





Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Lots of chemists sell Frontline drops now, do you lead a sheltered life hun:whistling2:



hehe!
i have to admit, ive never seen it in chemists.. however i havent really looked for it! lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Lots of chemists sell Frontline drops now, do you lead a sheltered life hun:whistling2:


i dont get out much shell do i! ditta was even shocked!


----------



## farmercoope

they also sell panacur too Cat


----------



## MSL

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i dont get out much shell do i! ditta was even shocked!


 our chemist selss frontline oddly enough....I thought it a bit strange too so you are not alone Cat....lol....

So as you can see back from my sister in laws, forgot the camera:bash:...

She now has 6 Alpacas that are very sweet and eat from your hand, 4 goats and 2 super dwarf pigs....which were very sweet but squealed....a lot.
Picked about 4 bags of plums, and pears, got a load of marrows and the kids spent 2 hours swimming in the hot tub, which is strategically placed so they can sit and survey all that they own........bah humbug...can you tell I am just a teeny bit envious....not of the house, which is I admit fairly stunning (the new kitchen cost £36,000.) but of the land and the space i cant look out of a window in my house without someone staring straight back!
Gina.....thats a bit of a b****r isn't it, its true though everything always comes at once........

Anyway plum jam to make and crumble for tea I think......

and sit and wish upon a star that we win the lottery sometime soon.........


----------



## freekygeeky

welll i just got back with simba...
he is now alot smaller and shaved... poor thing..
he wont stop blooming licking it though!! twit!

the cats are going to the vets tommorrow to be treated, and im going to the docs tommorrow to be treated... FUN!


----------



## freekygeeky

sorry...

did someone say that he would stop humping me dressing gown?

he has been home what 5 mins... and he already has his willy out...

Flip me.

Perverted cat.


----------



## freekygeeky

vet says it will take about 2weeks fortestosterone to get out of his system.. ..
he is doing it again....


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Bloody hell Eileen, your mate's had no luck, has she!





Shell195 said:


> Eileen Im glad to hear your friend has 2 new sphynx but how the hell has she broken an arm and leg?? Very unlucky


I've no idea how she did it, cos she didn't tell me cos she was using the "tv phone thingy". If I can find the time I might go to visit her tomorrow. It's my only day off this week and I've got loads to do and she's in the Q.Elizabeth over the water (we 'northern geordies don't much care for crossing the river! :lol2.

She doesn't have much luck Emma, she's only a young girl in her 30's has had lupus for as long as I've known her (about 13 years),but I noticed last time I saw her a couple of years ago that the joints in her hands are getting really bad. She lives alone, her mum died suddenly in Newcastle's Fenwick while Christmas shopping about 8 years ago and I worry about her!!



freekygeeky said:


> well
> i just found my magnifing glass to look at scoobys belly and i found more.
> so i rung up the vets and they suggested possibly harvest mites... i looked them up and found out they live between the toes, looked at toms toes and they are covered.... brilliant
> 
> On top of that i now have about 30 HUGE bit marks all over me, i was thinking they were flea bites...found out that they are more likely to be these harvest mites, not happy!!!
> 
> Simba is comming back at 3 poor thing.
> 
> I knew there was somthing wrong!


Another good reason not to let your cats roam Gina - keep them home, keep them safe and stop them bringing home little friends! :whistling2:

Well it was quite a quiet day at work today, but I got severely stoated!!! :lol2:

Graeme the animal carer asked me if I would give him a hand to clean out Little Miss Stoaty. So I opened the lid of her little box and she went ballistic, somersaulting and making a huge fuss and he actually commented that she obviously recognised me (even though I've been keeping my distance and trying to ignore her!). Anyway I played with her and he went away to get some clean towels for inside her box. He came back and I picked her up while he changed the bedding. She was wriggling like a good 'un but OK until 3 visitors came rushing over to have a look at her and she got a real fright, panicked and bit the little finger on my left hand - bloody hurt!!! So I put her back in her box for safety, but we really needed to move the pen and clean the poo out, so we put the box on the ground while Graeme moved the pen and swept under where it stands, but I was so worried that she might come out the hole and run away in a panic, so I stuck my right hand over the hole and she bit my thumb! :lol2: 

There was bloody everywhere dripping off my fingers :lol: Little minx!!


----------



## ditta

been to take dice for her jabs and chip......ian our vet......his face lit up when he saw her and after her initial check up he said smiling, well shes gravely ill and i think i need to take her home with me cos she so darn cute and dont think you could cope with her illness:lol2:

he proceeded to show her off to all his staff and quiz us on how litter trainable are they.......think we have a convert:lol2:


----------



## MSL

ditta said:


> been to take dice for her jabs and chip......ian our vet......his face lit up when he saw her and after her initial check up he said smiling, well shes gravely ill and i think i need to take her home with me cos she so darn cute and dont think you could cope with her illness:lol2:
> 
> he proceeded to show her off to all his staff and quiz us on how litter trainable are they.......think we have a convert:lol2:


I am behind the times...would Dice be a small stripy mammal by ay chance?

Eileen, your poor friend, how will she cope? Lupus is a nasty nasty thing to have ..I got sent for tests last year but it turned out to be recurring shinges which was making me so yuk...but I researched lupus when told it could be a possibility....sounds horrendous........she isnt having much luck is she?


----------



## ditta

MSL said:


> I am behind the times...would Dice be a small sripy mammal by ay chance?


 
well penny here you go ,,,,,
,http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammal-pictures/367458-introducing-dice-pic-heavy.html


----------



## MSL

ditta said:


> well penny here you go ,,,,,
> ,http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammal-pictures/367458-introducing-dice-pic-heavy.html


 
Well, she is very cute....until I joined this forum I had no idea people kept skunks......if I didnt have a murderous cat (odi) and an even more murderous and fairly lethal husky (suka) I would love one..........is Dice as cuddly as she looks...........


----------



## ditta

MSL said:


> Well, she is very cute....until I joined this forum I had no idea people kept skunks......if I didnt have a murderous cat (odi) and an even more murderous and fairly lethal husky (suka) I would love one..........is Dice as cuddly as she looks...........


 
she is extremely cuddly and doesnt mind who's doing the cuddling, ian the vet jabbed her and chipped her she then went to him for cuddles and loved every minute of it lol:lol2:


----------



## MSL

ditta said:


> she is extremely cuddly and doesnt mind who's doing the cuddling, ian the vet jabbed her and chipped her she then went to him for cuddles and loved every minute of it lol:lol2:


 awww blesss.........................if you ever do a run down to essex please let me know ...tea and cake is always on offer for visitors with cuddly skunks!!!!!




does that souns rude?:blush::lol2:


----------



## ditta

MSL said:


> awww blesss.........................if you ever do a run down to essex please let me know ...tea and cake is always on offer for visitors with cuddly skunks!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does that souns rude?:blush::lol2:


 
for tea and cake i dont mind rude:gasp:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

OO Eileen! Your poor fingers! :gasp: I bet it was lovely to have a cuddle and play with Miss S tho, even if it did go wrong......And your poor friend! Bloody hell.

My appointment wasn't too bad, had to have an internal because Northampton hospital did the first scan and I went to Rugby this time....so have to have another scan in October. had to do two wee samples and have a blood test. El came with me and was so good! The doc said it's pushing on my bladder and has moved things forward :gasp: and I've got to keep a wee diary for three days cos I go constantly. We are going to discuss treatment options once she's seen the scan results as it depends where they are. 

Dice is very cute!!! 

Gina, you minger :lol2: do you have to treat yourself then? What with? Hope Simba is feeling ok and his hormones settle down soon.

Penny, 36 grand on a kitchen!!! See that would be wasted on me to open beans in :blush: I could keep it clean tho......


----------



## asm1006

Well rang cats protection and have a lady coming tomorrow to do a home check. Should be ok as have been through this years ago with another cat (another area).

Can't remember what they do - so if you know remind me LOL

They have found what they think is the right cat for us. She was living in a greenhouse!!
She is 10 months old now and a tortoiseshell. She's already had kittens-she went to the centre pregnant. All her kittens have been rehomed now. Goodness knows how old she was when she had them.
Apparently she follows you everywhere, just loves people. 
Tomorrow she will be spayed and they'll keep her til next week to ensure all is ok. 

So assuming we pass the check we have our new kitty!


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> Well rang cats protection and have a lady coming tomorrow to do a home check. Should be ok as have been through this years ago with another cat (another area).
> 
> Can't remember what they do - so if you know remind me LOL
> 
> They have found what they think is the right cat for us. She was living in a greenhouse!!
> She is 10 months old now and a tortoiseshell. She's already had kittens-she went to the centre pregnant. All her kittens have been rehomed now. Goodness knows how old she was when she had them.
> Apparently she follows you everywhere, just loves people.
> Tomorrow she will be spayed and they'll keep her til next week to ensure all is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So assuming we pass the check we have our new kitty!


 

She sounds lovely:flrt:
Homevisits are a general visit where you and your home are assessed for suitability. They will check out any hazards and give you advice and ask basic questions about care when on holiday etc
We never go upstairs unless invited or we have a problem. Just be yourself and everything will be fine. Our visits are kept friendly and simple and we were the same when we were cats protection


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gina, you minger :lol2: do you have to treat yourself then? What with? Hope Simba is feeling ok and his hormones settle down soon.



erm somthign very strong, no idea begins with A lol
Simba is ok now running around like a looney although his bits look sore, they dont loook like they have been sewn they look like they have just the the ''wound'' open.. hmmm
and re hormones, i hope so too!


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> Eileen, your poor friend, how will she cope? Lupus is a nasty nasty thing to have ..I got sent for tests last year but it turned out to be recurring shinges which was making me so yuk...but I researched lupus when told it could be a possibility....sounds horrendous........she isnt having much luck is she?


I know! My friend's mother told me she thought I had it years ago, so I researched it too. It sounds horrible. She's sent me another e-mail tonight, very ittby bitty and disjointed, but from what I can gather, she tripped on her way into work (she works for a group of vets who provide emergency treatment overnight and work out of the PDSA clinic in Gateshead). Can't remember what she said cos the e-mail is on the upstairs computer and I'm downstairs at the minute, but she might not have actually broken both things - I'll confirm that later :lol2:



butterfingersbimbo said:


> OO Eileen! Your poor fingers! :gasp: I bet it was lovely to have a cuddle and play with Miss S tho, even if it did go wrong......And your poor friend! Bloody hell.
> 
> My appointment wasn't too bad, had to have an internal because Northampton hospital did the frst scan and I went to Rugby this time....so have to have another scan in October. had to do two wee samples and have a blood test. El came with me and was so good! The doc said it's pushing on my bladder and has moved things forward :gasp: and I've got to keep a wee diary for three days cos I go constantly. We are going to discuss treatment options once she's seen the scan results as it depends where they are.


Nice way to spend a day :whistling2: Poor you!! 

Anna, that little girl sounds lovely! :2thumb:

By the way girls while I remember, did anyone watch the series on TV that Martin Clunes did on dogs a few months ago??

Well starting on Sunday night Joanna Lumley is doing a similar one on cats, so that'll be something to look forward to.

Gina, we cross posted and I've just seen your thread. Vets don't usually sew up the little baggy - it's only a little nick to get the testaklees out, so they just leave it to heal naturally.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, we cross posted and I've just seen your thread. Vets don't usually sew up the little baggy - it's only a little nick to get the testaklees out, so they just leave it to heal naturally.


a ha!!
ok, maybe i just didnt notice it with the other lot! lol
the vets said dont let him lick it or run.. HA i failed at that!
he is stiill running like a looney so im sure he is ok now 
2 days time he can start goign outside again


----------



## Shell195

Gina they only stitch dogs bits never cats.

Emma I used to wee for England but since my procedure I can now hold my water:lol2: It must be rubbing off on me as today I have painted Chris`s bedroom:lol2: Tomorrow I have to put it back together again:bash:


----------



## feorag

My God, what an industrious lot you are on here - 'cept me!! :lol2:

This is the e-mail I got from my friend, to save me deciphering it and typing it again - she's working on a "tv phone thingy" at the hospital :lol2:

islipped going into work wed night they decided not to mri my knee as strong magnets on an unstable pinned humerous fracture not a good idea so may be home soon with shoulder and knee immobalised they need to sort help for me at home and getting equipment first. 

i was totaly lost without sphynx,was a lifestyle change, so was in touch with breeders looking at ads set off to leicster to buy adlt male got to york they rang changed their minds ba*****s then saw an add which when i rang had been sold was placed again so rang went to chorley for them they settling well apparently will be laid up for a while but you
welcome to visit if you wanted hope you ok x


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> My God, what an industrious lot you are on here - 'cept me!! :lol2:
> 
> This is the e-mail I got from my friend, to save me deciphering it and typing it again - she's working on a "tv phone thingy" at the hospital :lol2:
> 
> islipped going into work wed night they decided not to mri my knee as strong magnets on an unstable pinned humerous fracture not a good idea so may be home soon with shoulder and knee immobalised they need to sort help for me at home and getting equipment first.
> 
> i was totaly lost without sphynx,was a lifestyle change, so was in touch with breeders looking at ads set off to leicster to buy adlt male got to york they rang changed their minds ba*****s then saw an add which when i rang had been sold was placed again so rang went to chorley for them they settling well apparently will be laid up for a while but you
> welcome to visit if you wanted hope you ok x


 
:gasp: And she has 2 Sphynx to help her at home, God help her:lol2:
You must visit her then you can show us photos of the 2 nekkid kitties:flrt:I hope she soon recovers it sounds awful poor girl.


----------



## feorag

Well if I can get done tomorrow what I need to get done I'm going to pop over to the hospital cos it's only about 17 miles away, whereas once she goes home, that's over 50 mile away!!

Course I could still go and see her once she's home - Baz and I could have a run over and see these bug-eyed, big-lugged, wrinkly, nekkid creatures, but I bet they don't have slimy mouths!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all! What are you all up to today? We aren't doing much so far, just got to pop to town to get el's blazer.


----------



## feorag

Well I've got a day off all to myself, but got loads to do.

The snake beads arrived yesterday so I've got to string them, package them and send them off to the people who've paid. I've got hammocks to make up (haven't forgotten you Shell, just been too busy since last Wednesday to look at a sewing machine!) and if I've got time to run over to the hospital and see how Tracey is.


----------



## Shell195

Well Ive got to finish Chris`s bedroom and put it back together then this afternoon Im off to the sanctuary so Ive got a busy day. In fact I shouldnt be sitting here at all:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to add I've to go to the vets to pay the bill for all Luna's treatment :sad:

And I decided I was ready to look at her again, so I went downstairs and put the "Top Cats and Tails" DVD on Untitled Document and watched us both in action. Gawd I looked so fat - it was frightening!! But she looked fabulous and gorgeous and behaved so well and so I cried!!! :roll:

Then I sat and watched the whole thing :roll: so nothing's been done yet - no news there then!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Forgot to add I've to go to the vets to pay the bill for all Luna's treatment :sad:
> 
> And I decided I was ready to look at her again, so I went downstairs and put the "Top Cats and Tails" DVD on Untitled Document and watched us both in action. Gawd I looked so fat - it was frightening!! But she looked fabulous and gorgeous and behaved so well and so I cried!!! :roll:
> 
> Then I sat and watched the whole thing :roll: so nothing's been done yet - no news there then!!!


Aw hun :grouphug:


----------



## LiamAndKec

Ooh, I have a cat. c:

She's 18 and is part tabby, part siamese.

She's still really fluffy, it's like she's never going to die.


----------



## feorag

Siamese have been known to live past 18, so you've a good chance. I find with cats that get to this age, they're fine one day and sadly gone the next! I hope you have her for many more years - and pictures would be great!


----------



## freekygeeky

well ive been treated.
scooby and tom and simba going to the vets today to be frontlined i manged to get a nurse to help me, for free :O

then on friday (with dads help) we are taking zinig and ginger to be done.

Simba is good today! much better.

they all just had a chick each to say well done! 
although simba was naughy and ran off with it and hid behind hings growling... so ive just had to tidy up yolk guts and blood *beep*


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> they all just had a chick each* to sell* well done!


What??? You're making them go out to earn their living now by selling stuff??? :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> What??? You're making them go out to earn their living now by selling stuff??? :lol2:


*tired gina* lol


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> *tired gina* lol


Bless!! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Bless!! :flrt:


 lol


----------



## asm1006

I love siamese. 
We had one a blue point that lived til he was 22!
Mum and dad have one of 17 at the moment. 
Its always the kidneys that finish them off in my experience. But hopefully your new oldie will be fine:2thumb: Pics!!!!!!!

Well home check in half hour!

Have spent morning cleaning vivs and moving reps about - what a fun life eh?


----------



## freekygeeky

just got back from the vets

scooby 
tom
simba treated


zingi and ginger on friday.


----------



## ditta

spaghetti has been to vets today......we noticed las night his eye was slighty closed, not closed all the way but wen looking at both his eyes one was smaller.......we checked him and that side of his face felt hot, his ear was very dirty and hot and his little nose is bright red, so rudolph went to see ian and he has an ear infection, so anti inflamitries for our poor boy.

so thats 2 visits to the vet in 2 days:bash:


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> just got back from the vets
> 
> scooby
> tom
> simba treated
> 
> 
> zingi and ginger on friday.


so this is for the harvest mites??? did you catch them as well gina?


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> so this is for the harvest mites??? did you catch them as well gina?


yup
and yup
Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> spaghetti has been to vets today......we noticed las night his eye was slighty closed, not closed all the way but wen looking at both his eyes one was smaller.......we checked him and that side of his face felt hot, his ear was very dirty and hot and his little nose is bright red, so rudolph went to see ian and he has an ear infection, so anti inflamitries for our poor boy.
> 
> so thats 2 visits to the vet in 2 days:bash:


Oh dear! Poor Spaghetti -hope he's back to normal soon.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Poor Spag I hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## ditta

thanks ladies, hes stuffing his face at the mo so no change there....


gina im really sorry youve caught mites but i cant get the image of you covered in bright orange dots out of my head.......please post some piccies:lol2:


----------



## MSL

OMG........KIDS

Do you know what, I have'nt really got enough to do........

So today as the weather was such a wash out we did swimming,
Kids get in free on a council scheme thing, we did pizza express; orange do a buy one get one free deal on a wednesday, followed by the cinema, also courtesy of orange wednesday.....so we save loads of money and then visited pets at home where they fell in love with a very cute little Russian dwarf hamster.....were told, you will need this this and this, you will have to save your pocket money, research, blah blah blah.........

they have come downstairs. The eldest has done a list with all the requirments and prices and they have counted out all their pennies and bugger.....they have got enough between the 3 of them!!!!!....guess who will end up doing everything......this I know, even though they PROMISE...they will feed and water it everyday and clean out every friday night....yeah right.....

Lol.....anyway they are having an early night ready for school tommorrow....

Ditta, my hubby is in love with Dice and I saw the gleam in his eye........but he is NOT having one!

Looking forward to getting my necklace Eileen!!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> thanks ladies, hes stuffing his face at the mo so no change there....
> 
> 
> gina im really sorry youve caught mites but i cant get the image of you covered in bright orange dots out of my head.......please post some piccies:lol2:


lol!!
thanks!
no just lots and lots and lots of sore spots on my body and are SO ITCHY!!!
on cats they cluster togtehr and cause wounds and scabbing and painful bits... on my i just get spots... fun.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Penny if it's any consolation I am always reminding el to do her gp's! But she does love them loads.

Gina can you use calamine cream? Don't use lotion as it dries and itches more.


----------



## MSL

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Penny if it's any consolation I am always reminding el to do her gp's! But she does love them loads.
> 
> Gina can you use calamine cream? Don't use lotion as it dries and itches more.


BFB...looks like I am going shopping tomorrow!

Gina, as above, I was going to suggest it, it's a calamine mixed with aqueous cream so it is easier to apply......mind you I love the smell of calamine lotion for some reason.......lol


----------



## freekygeeky

ive got some tablets to stop the itching, its helping a little.. 
ive been told to put nothing on the spots them selves, as i have scratched the tops... so they are ''open''..


----------



## feorag

I love the smell of calamine too - brings back memories of sunburn as a child! :roll:

Penny I posted your necklace off tonight, but I missed the post cos the queue in the post office was nearly out the door and only 2 people in the windows :bash: Our post office has 6 windows!!! While I was in the queue the post office manny came and collected all the parcels and franked stuff so I missed him. I asked if I could put it in the franked mail box, but she said I couldn't. :bash:

So sorry it won't go off until tomorrow! 

Same applies to Cat if she reads this!! :lol2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> I love the smell of calamine too - brings back memories of sunburn as a child! :roll:
> 
> Penny I posted your necklace off tonight, but I missed the post cos the queue in the post office was nearly out the door and only 2 people in the windows :bash: Our post office has 6 windows!!! While I was in the queue the post office manny came and collected all the parcels and franked stuff so I missed him. I asked if I could put it in the franked mail box, but she said I couldn't. :bash:
> 
> So sorry it won't go off until tomorrow!
> 
> Same applies to Cat if she reads this!! :lol2:


Ok Eileen ...thankyou........right off to watch telly....night all


----------



## freekygeeky

May i have some help from people with experinece with nervous/feral kittens/cats...

Simba is getting better with biting, just now he slept on me for a whole hour, i then got up took him to dad to how much of a good boy he was and he launched for my face and bit me....typical eh? But he is ALOT better...

The problem i want to get around now is touching...before we started to ''train'' him not to bite you couldnt touch him at all... now that he is better you can touch his head, and every now and then the upper part (by his head) of his back... Now if you touch any lower on his back, towards his tail, or his sides, or heaven forbid his bello or legs or feet, he will attack, and i mean attack...

Now... with these mites that ive got in my house GRRR... i need to check his feet (for example)... and there is absoltly no way i can do this...
But its not that i want to touch his feet, i wanna be able to stroke him 

Ginger cannot be stroked on the sides or his belly or his feet but at least i can stroke his head chin and back.

Has anyone got any tips or ideas to help him overcome his fear (i guess its this?) of people touching him? Before his sisters or mum left he was perfect, since then...its a differnt story  poor thing.

Gina 

On a happy note (lol - for him anyway) he is still humping, MORE so... my stuff... pftt.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Gina the only way we did it with fiddle was to give him treats as we were touching him, we've had him since december and he's still very timid and funny about who touches him. It's going to take a very long time with Simba hun, patience and treats and only touch him in little tiny ways so it doesn't get overwhelming for him.


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gina the only way we did it with fiddle was to give him treats as we were touching him, we've had him since december and he's still very timid and funny about who touches him. It's going to take a very long time with Simba hun, patience and treats and only touch him in little tiny ways so it doesn't get overwhelming for him.


good idea. (why didnt i think of it?) thank you


----------



## Shell195

Ths made me giggle:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:

Well this is me popping and out again! Got a committee meeting tonight and it's our post-show meeting so lots to discuss.

I'll be in the house turning around and straight back out again!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

great pic Shell! :no1:

guess what I've been doing? Cleaning lego.....el's got a huge tub of it and didn't have the lid on. She brought it down this morning because it was wet and very smelly......yep, either Fidge or Fiddle had "mistaken" it for a litter tray. They both slept upstairs last night as I have put their food on the landing, and Freebie is bullying Fiddle......:gasp: serves me right eh!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> great pic Shell! :no1:
> 
> guess what I've been doing? Cleaning lego.....el's got a huge tub of it and didn't have the lid on. She brought it down this morning because it was wet and very smelly......yep, either Fidge or Fiddle had "mistaken" it for a litter tray. They both slept upstairs last night as I have put their food on the landing, and Freebie is bullying Fiddle......:gasp: serves me right eh!


 

Arent cats delightful ( I bet it wasnt an accident either):whistling2: It appears you have now joined the cat pee cleaning club too:lol2:

Eileen, hope you have a good evening:no1:


----------



## feorag

Hi Emma - welcome to the "cat pee in odd places" club!! Me and Shell are founders! :lol2:

Now I'm off to my meeting!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hi Emma - welcome to the "cat pee in odd places" club!! Me and Shell are founders! :lol2:
> 
> Now I'm off to my meeting!


 

We are THE experts :lol2: 
ps I thought you were going:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I always wanted to belong to something :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We are THE experts :lol2:
> ps I thought you were going:whistling2:


I've been and now I'm back. Apathy is rife and living in Durham :lol2: When I joined this committee we had 13 members and every year there were more applications to be on committee than there were place free so there always had to be a vote. Now we have 8 members and cannot get anyone else to come on. 

They all want to come to the show, but nobody seems to want to do any work to produce the show and they don't seem to grasp that if we all packed in there wouldn't be a club, so there wouldn't be a show! Not helped by the fact that the Treasurer and show Manager (Lorraine) and the Secretary, Membership secretary & show section manager (me) haven't shown cats for years! Anyway tonight there was only 5 of us and 5 people produce less input, so discussions are shorter and I was home by 8:40!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've been and now I'm back. Apathy is rife and living in Durham :lol2: When I joined this committee we had 13 members and every year there were more applications to be on committee than there were place free so there always had to be a vote. Now we have 8 members and cannot get anyone else to come on.
> 
> They all want to come to the show, but nobody seems to want to do any work to produce the show and they don't seem to grasp that if we all packed in there wouldn't be a club, so there wouldn't be a show! Not helped by the fact that the Treasurer and show Manager (Lorraine) and the Secretary, Membership secretary & show section manager (me) haven't shown cats for years! Anyway tonight there was only 5 of us and 5 people produce less input, so discussions are shorter and I was home by 8:40!!


It sounds like our volunteers, we have a small dedicated few but the rest just come and go
Ive been playing with rats and doing introductions with the babies:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Hope it went well?? Are you organised for Saturday?? I hope it goes well and you make loadsa money. What's the weather forecast?


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Hope it went well?? Are you organised for Saturday?? I hope it goes well and you make loadsa money. What's the weather forecast?


 
oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are going sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! will it all be over by then??????????// shellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll ......help........................is it saturday or sunday???????????????


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are going sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! will it all be over by then??????????// shellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll ......help........................is it saturday or sunday???????????????


 

Sunday LOL cat knows that. Its Eileens age you see:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

phewwwwwwwwwwwwww cats busy talking to some slapper on msn in between arguing on frog thread :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> phewwwwwwwwwwwwww cats busy talking to some slapper on msn in between arguing on frog thread :lol2::lol2:


 
Thanks for that :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:blush: Sorry girls! 

It's been a long day and my concentration must have slipped. Typed the "S" and aturday followed instead of unday! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :blush: Sorry girls!
> 
> It's been a long day and my concentration must have slipped. Typed the "S" and aturday followed instead of unday! :lol2:


:lol2: Eileen


----------



## Shell195

Im so not looking forward to the weekend as Im at the sanctuary both days as Im helping set up on Saturday. The worry of the weather isnt helping matters either


----------



## feorag

Well I'm totally cream crackered so I'm off to bed! 

Sanctuary work tomorrow - might be my last day, cos I'm gonna tell her I don't want to do any more Fridays if I see her tomorrow - they get back from holiday early tomorrow morning but suspect they will stay indoors and chill for the day!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'm totally cream crackered so I'm off to bed!
> 
> Sanctuary work tomorrow - might be my last day, cos I'm gonna tell her I don't want to do any more Fridays if I see her tomorrow - they get back from holiday early tomorrow morning but suspect they will stay indoors and chill for the day!


 
Any news on Miss stoaties release site or permanant home ?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I wish you weren't so bloody far away Shell or we would come!!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I wish you weren't so bloody far away Shell or we would come!!! :gasp:


Me too Emma!!

Did I not tell you what happened about Little Miss Stoaty :gasp:

Well I was on the phone to Heather (Kim's mother) the day after the **** Neuk show and told her I'd spoken to the ferret people, when she said a guy had been on the phone and said he'd take her! Apparently Kim had contacted this guy who owns a wood, has pens in it and releases stoats and weasels??? They'd approached him and asked if he would take her and he was phoning to say he would! Heather said she couldn't authorised him to come and take her, he would have to speak to Kim first, so I suppose it will be organised next week. I'll let you know once I've had a chance to speak to Kim properly.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Me too Emma!!
> 
> Did I not tell you what happened about Little Miss Stoaty :gasp:
> 
> Well I was on the phone to Heather (Kim's mother) the day after the **** Neuk show and told her I'd spoken to the ferret people, when she said a guy had been on the phone and said he'd take her! Apparently Kim had contacted this guy who owns a wood, has pens in it and releases stoats and weasels??? They'd approached him and asked if he would take her and he was phoning to say he would! Heather said she couldn't authorised him to come and take her, he would have to speak to Kim first, so I suppose it will be organised next week. I'll let you know once I've had a chance to speak to Kim properly.


Fantastic news!!! :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

Great news about Stoaty! Hope everything goes smoothly with it.

I woke up this morning to find 10 rusks literally in crumbs all over my carpet, Elmo and Effy the dynamic duo strike again! Have been hoovering and keep finding more lol


----------



## MSL

Hello....well you all sound very busy........I am pooped, spent my first proper morning on my new allotment , dug 3 raised beds over and got rid of a green wheelie bin and 4 bag fulls of weeds , then back and dog walking.........absolutley knackered....

Eileen ....it hasnt come yet!!!!....boooooooooooo
nevermind I will wait patiently for it to arrive.

Gina...how are the spots?
Shell, is it today you are seeing Connor?
thats it cant type anymoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Amalthea

I have been so busy lately!!!

Will try to come to see you on Sunday, Shell  Not sure how long we'd be able to stay, though, cuz of Diesel.

Great news about Miss Stoaty, Eileen!!!


----------



## Shell195

Hi all. Yes Penny its tonight we see Conner:flrt:It sounds like you have been very busy today
Eileen great news about Miss Stoatie:2thumb:
Jen it would be great to see you if you can make it but the weather isnt looking too pleasant:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

If you planned everything around the weather in the UK, you'd never do anything 

Gary and I are going to be famous!!! We are going to be in Pick Me Up magazine next month (due out on the 8th). They are running the story of how we met and it'll be running over our anniversary (10th)  I'm so excited!!


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> If you planned everything around the weather in the UK, you'd never do anything
> 
> Gary and I are going to be famous!!! We are going to be in Pick Me Up magazine next month (due out on the 8th). They are running the story of how we met and it'll be running over our anniversary (10th)  I'm so excited!!


Thats so true, its chucking it down here at the moment, much to the goats disqust!

Ooh will have to get the mag, well, get my mum too, haha. Don't know how you met so will be intresting


----------



## Amalthea

I'm all giddy about the whole thing! I've had mixed responses when I've told people... Some are just as excited as me, others have laughed or said that they wouldn't want people knowing their business. But I love tell the story, so I don't see what the problem is. And they are giving us £100 for it... *shrugs* That'd be a nice night out for our anniversary.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'm all giddy about the whole thing! I've had mixed responses when I've told people... Some are just as excited as me, others have laughed or said that they wouldn't want people knowing their business. But I love tell the story, so I don't see what the problem is. And they are giving us £100 for it... *shrugs* That'd be a nice night out for our anniversary.


 

Ooooh Jen that is exciting I will have to buy that.


----------



## Amalthea

October 8th


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> October 8th


:lol2: You were to quick for me as Ive edited my last post as it dawned on me you had already said:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Well we are off to see Conner shortly so I need to go and get changed....


----------



## feorag

Well you can all forget your excitement at the news of Little Miss Stoaty because the madam has made the decision herself and escaped!!! :gasp:

Apparently Heather was sitting in the farmhouse kitchen and saw a stoat playing on the lawn. Now that's unusual because a stoat has never been sighted in that area of the premises before, so she asked one of the animal carers if the stoat was OK and was told yes. Then she went down to the tearoom and the girls in the tearoom told her that they'd seen a stoat running along the wall and in the children's play area, so she decided to check and, guess what? No Miss Stoaty in the pen and nobody aware of how she got out of it!! The only thing we can think of is someone's small brat has opened the lower door of the pen and she has escaped. All the animal carers (only 3 while Allen is away) are much to experienced to allow her to escape. 

So whichever way you look at it, she's taken matters into her own hands and is now living free!! :roll: Can't say I'm delerious about it, but for the moment I don't think our outside rabbits are at risk, so time will tell!

Ooh Jen, that sounds interesting - is that the 8th October issue? Will have to get it!!

Weather today has been abominable. 3 people into The Sanctuary all day and I didn't have a customer in the tearoom. We had a birthday party for 9 children and that was it!! so we closed up as soon as they left and went into the kitchen to catch up with Kim and Allen, who got back from Greece this morning.

Shell I do so hope the weather improved by Sunday for you! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no! Hopefully Stoaty will be a good girl out in the big wide world!

At the moment, our story is due out in the October 8th issue and I'm hoping it'll stay there, so it'll be running over our anniversary (it'll be our 4 year wedding anniversary and 8 year anniversary since we met) 

Whoops... Sorry Shell  Was just checking before jumping in the bath *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

BH Eileen! After all that thought and careful planning she goes and escapes! How typical is that!!!! Good luck to her, I bet she's having the time of her life now.

Wow Jen! Will have to look for that but you'll have to remind me nearer the time :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

MSL said:


> Hello....well you all sound very busy........I am pooped, spent my first proper morning on my new allotment , dug 3 raised beds over and got rid of a green wheelie bin and 4 bag fulls of weeds ,


 You have an allotment but got rid of weeds instead of composting them?
I'd be lost without my compost heap.


----------



## fenwoman

Update on my titties.

I really must take some more photos. I think they are around 4 months old now and still have a suckle off mum. She is still happy to let them too which makes a mockery of the callous people who get/sell kittens at 6 weeks old or less.
Anyway, after the Manchester cat tried to murder the titties by enticing them onto the road(she's actually turned into a not very nice natured cat at all with every other animal who lives here, including me)I decided that the side door will remain closed and they would not be allowed out the front.
So I am leaving the stairs door open so they can access my bedroom and thence the flat felt roof into the back garden which they do. Sunny weather sees the flat roof awash with titties of all sizes, flat out snoozing in the rays.
The biggest bit of pleasure for me though is that my titties also spend a lot of time upstairs and sleep with me all night long. So now, on my bed I have 6 dogs plus up to 6 assorted titties . Delphi in particular is a right mummy's boy and spends the whole night curled right up against my body as close as he can get.
I luffs my titties :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Miss Stoatie the great escape artist:lol2: She will probably been curled up fast asleep in her pen by the morning


Wellllllll we are back from seeing Conner:flrt::flrt: Hes so grown up now and gorgeous. We all got big hugs off him but he wasnt with the kisses he said he was now poisoned:lol2: Eileen he remembers things that only he could, this wasnt his mum talking it was him. I am so amazed by the things he brought up. He even remembers the 2 huge Pythons we used to have, the giant Iguana and the dogs(although most of these have now passed away). He asked about his teddies that we still have and remembered the days out we took him on
Eileen there is definately hope for you yet as small children remember more things than we could ever imagine
Hes coming over here to stay next weekend at his insistance:flrt: He says he has missed us all very much


----------



## feorag

Shell I'm so happy for you that you've found him again - how did you cos you didn't mention that earlier???

Well I saw Chloe until she was 6 years old on a very regular basis, so I'm hopeful that she will remember things when she's grown up.

The solicitor said in her last letter to me that she'd taken my letter and read it with Chloe and that chloe had been clearly delighted with the photographs of Luna and said she described her as being "the loveliest cat in the world!"

Now I'm wondering whether (and how) to tell her that Luna has died


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell I'm so happy for you that you've found him again - how did you cos you didn't mention that earlier???
> 
> Well I saw Chloe until she was 6 years old on a very regular basis, so I'm hopeful that she will remember things when she's grown up.
> 
> The solicitor said in her last letter to me that she'd taken my letter and read it with Chloe and that chloe had been clearly delighted with the photographs of Luna and said she described her as being "the loveliest cat in the world!"
> 
> Now I'm wondering whether (and how) to tell her that Luna has died


 
We traced his Mum on Facebook and Myspace. Weve tried for years but there was so many people with the same name. We narrowed down all the ones in the area she came from and checked out the photos and picked the one most like her but it was hard to do as she has changed so much. It was worth the effort though.
Never give up on Chloe as your time will come and she will remember you in great detail
Its very hard to know if it would be right or wrong to tell her about Luna only you can decide that one.
How old is she now?


----------



## feorag

That's interesting - I was wondering how you managed to track her down when you said you had.

Chloe was 10 last month, so at the moment I don't know what to do. I don't know how to tell her, so think it is better not to, but I always mention Luna in letters and send her her love, so I'm now in a quandary.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's interesting - I was wondering how you managed to track her down when you said you had.
> 
> Chloe was 10 last month, so at the moment I don't know what to do. I don't know how to tell her, so think it is better not to, but I always mention Luna in letters and send her her love, so I'm now in a quandary.


Have you tried finding her dad on facebook? I cant remember how well you got on with him though
Its so sad when grandparents arent allowed contact with their grandkids. Conner isnt even related to us but due to his time with us we have a strong bond. He was meant to be Steves sons child but DNA tests showed he wasnt. He wanted nothing more to do with him but we didnt have the same opinion at all hence our search for him, even Steve was missing him.
As your grandaughter gets older she will ask more questions and have more access to the internet so she may be able to trace you or you her then nobody can stop your contact


----------



## feorag

The trouble is that I know where he lives. I do have a search on "Our property" in case he ever sells the house, so I'll know if he moves, but that won't tell me where he goes, but as he's the kind of guy who can't handle change and needs a routine, I doubt he ever will move.


----------



## Emmaj

Boo:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Boo:flrt:


HAHA hello you :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> HAHA hello you :lol2:


hey you woman :flrt:


----------



## feorag

How de doody Emma!!


----------



## Emmaj

hey eileen im fab thank you 

im in the best mood ever hee hee 


how you hun have missed you lots 

(thought i would be brave lol)

(or stupid lol)


----------



## feorag

In this thread, you're welcome. 

Elsewhere you could be construed as being brave! 

Stupid??? Thought we all were??? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

eileen i am being brave yeah 

though lol if i remember rightly one member on here gave me hell on my so call thread.............


----------



## Emmaj

but eileen like you asked why did my threads get to a state of revealing my personal life lol 

how fair was that ?


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> though lol if i remember rightly one member on here gave me hell on my so call thread.............


More than one I think!!



Emmaj said:


> but eileen like you asked why did my threads get to a state of revealing my personal life lol
> 
> how fair was that ?


Not fair at all I thought, but no mods have given any answers as to why!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> More than one I think!!
> 
> Not fair at all I thought, but no mods have given any answers as to why!


 
i agree totally hun 

an i hope the other person that shares my name that gave me hell realises you shouldnt jump in without knowing facts hey : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> More than one I think!!
> 
> Not fair at all I thought, but no mods have given any answers as to why!


 
Oh an no eileen why aint the mods said why they dint close it lol cos its still open :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Wish I knew, but I'm glad you're back and hope everything's worked out for you!

Now I'm totally b*ggered so I'm off to bed! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Wish I knew, but I'm glad you're back and hope everything's worked out for you!
> 
> Now I'm totally b*ggered so I'm off to bed! :lol2:


oh it has hun it really has as you know :flrt:

my friends i have kept updated : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen Im off too in a minute as I have an early day:whip:


----------



## Shell195

Im glad you are back Em its nice to see you out and about again:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

night shell lol i have a skunk scatting my hair on my head lol:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im glad you are back Em its nice to see you out and about again:flrt:


 
lol fankies but i have a hairdressin skunk lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> night shell lol i have a skunk scatting my hair on my head lol:lol2:


Skunks on your head:lol2: What are the dogs doing then, dare I ask:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Skunks on your head:lol2: What are the dogs doing then, dare I ask:whistling2:


 
careful i may be reported lol 

but they are a kip on the couches lol :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya Emma  Is everything settling down with you now? I hope so 

Here's an old pic of me I dug out while looking for pics for the magazine article... Thought you guys would like to see it. Candy (my avvie) is on my shoulder and Belle is on my hand... And I'm BLONDE!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning! Jen you look great with blonde hair! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Oh my god Jen how different do you look with blonde hair!! 

Welcome back Emma.


----------



## feorag

Jen, you look beautiful!! What a lovely photograph :2thumb:

You will remind us when that magazine issue is out and which magazine it was, cos I've remembered the date but forgotten the magazine cos there are so many of those 'break' type magazines???

Emma, you didn't tell me you'd got the skunks back - that's excellent news!


----------



## Emmaj

hi jen yeah things are getting there now :2thumb:


Oooo eileen its been a fight to keep them but i was allowed to keep 2 skunkies :flrt:

im over the moon about it as is lew too :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I prefer myself with dark hair, but I liked being blonde when I was  And thanx!!  I love that pic! I did a photoshoot that doubled as a new portfolio for my pageant days and my Senior Pics for school. That was one of the resulting pictures.

I'll remind ya before the mag comes out, no problem


----------



## Emmaj

i didnt see the pic before jen but wow you look so different with blonde hair


----------



## feorag

Course you aren't wearing your glasses on that photo and that always makes a difference!

Good news about the skunks Emma! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Aye it sure is:2thumb:

well the guy across the road if his cat isnt spayed then he will be having a few extras in 9 wks time...........there is a group of male cats from god knows where stalking her and one of them has just had her 

i think i need to go and tell him she needs sorting if she isnt already which i doubt as the toms wouldnt be hanging around and making the most god awful noises :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor puss getting gang raped...

Yeah, glasses make a difference, too!! You can actually see my eyes without them *lol* Although, I can't see 

Shell will be meeting Diesel tomorrow


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Poor puss getting gang raped...
> 
> Yeah, glasses make a difference, too!! You can actually see my eyes without them *lol* Although, I can't see
> 
> Shell will be meeting Diesel tomorrow


yeah i know  i have chased them off a few times but they dont go too far and are back within seconds of my getting back into the house :devil:


----------



## farmercoope

Welcome back Emma, glad your back! Hope you got my emails.


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Welcome back Emma, glad your back! Hope you got my emails.


 
thank you joe  

yups i gots them thankies very muchly :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I can barely type Im that knackered Ive been at the sanctuary all day and my brain is cabbaged

Emma it appears I missed a call from you sorry but my phone was in the car as the reception in my friends house is awful is everything alright??

I think we are all ready (nearly) for tomorrow and In gonna steal Diesel away but Shhhhhhhhhhh dont tell Jen:whistling2: ( who looks totally different with blonde hair)


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I can barely type Im that knackered Ive been at the sanctuary all day and my brain is cabbaged
> 
> Emma it appears I missed a call from you sorry but my phone was in the car as the reception in my friends house is awful is everything alright??
> 
> I think we are all ready (nearly) for tomorrow and In gonna steal Diesel away but Shhhhhhhhhhh dont tell Jen:whistling2: ( who looks totally different with blonde hair)


yes all is good here lol i was bored and fancied a natter :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yes all is good here lol i was bored and fancied a natter :lol2:


:lol2: Shame you werent nearer you could have helped set up for tomorrow, you wouldnt have been bored then:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Shame you werent nearer you could have helped set up for tomorrow, you wouldnt have been bored then:whistling2:


 
i know i would have helped too lol 

my dads painted lews room for him today its all falling into place its brilliant 

my sister gave me some draws for him that match his new bed we got him and my aunty has a computer desk that we can have to put all his playstation stuff on and that 

its looking more like a lil boys bedroom now :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

So are you all set for tomorrow then Shell? I hope it stays fine for you and you make shedloads of money! :2thumb:

And don't pinch Diesel - I think Jen might object!

Well we went out for a walk and then for a pub meal. Over the meal I gently broached the subject of getting a dog now that we are down to 3 cats. I must admit I expected resistance, but amazingly Barry said yes, he'd been thinking about it, cos we always said we would get another dog, when we had less cats.

No decision on breed yet - probably GSD, but have been wondering about getting something slightly smaller to fit in the car when we go on holidays - maybe a Belgian Shepherd. No idea yet, just chuffed to bits that he said yes straight away. Also thinking about maybe getting a juvenile rather than a puppy, not sure yet, but thinking about it.

Shell does your friend have any older GSD pups looking for a good home??


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So are you all set for tomorrow then Shell? I hope it stays fine for you and you make shedloads of money! :2thumb:
> 
> And don't pinch Diesel - I think Jen might object!
> 
> Well we went out for a walk and then for a pub meal. Over the meal I gently broached the subject of getting a dog now that we are down to 3 cats. I must admit I expected resistance, but amazingly Barry said yes, he'd been thinking about it, cos we always said we would get another dog, when we had less cats.
> 
> No decision on breed yet - probably GSD, but have been wondering about getting something slightly smaller to fit in the car when we go on holidays - maybe a Belgian Shepherd. No idea yet, just chuffed to bits that he said yes straight away. Also thinking about maybe getting a juvenile rather than a puppy, not sure yet, but thinking about it.
> 
> Shell does your friend have any older GSD pups looking for a good home??


 
awwwwwwww eileen wow thats fantastic hun:2thumb:


----------



## leggy

Hi Emma glad things are a bit better now :2thumb: We got to keep 1 Skunk :flrt:
Not been on this thread yet but we have got 4 Kittys:lol2: We have 2 Adults 1 male 1 female and 2 kittens :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Hi Emma glad things are a bit better now :2thumb: We got to keep 1 Skunk :flrt:
> Not been on this thread yet but we have got 4 Kittys:lol2: We have 2 Adults 1 male 1 female and 2 kittens :flrt:


awwwwwwwwwwww ali thats fantastic hun im so chuffed for you 

Im sooooo glad you got to keep bell 

its not nice to have to go through i know that 1st hand hun


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So are you all set for tomorrow then Shell? I hope it stays fine for you and you make shedloads of money! :2thumb:
> 
> And don't pinch Diesel - I think Jen might object!
> 
> Well we went out for a walk and then for a pub meal. Over the meal I gently broached the subject of getting a dog now that we are down to 3 cats. I must admit I expected resistance, but amazingly Barry said yes, he'd been thinking about it, cos we always said we would get another dog, when we had less cats.
> 
> No decision on breed yet - probably GSD, but have been wondering about getting something slightly smaller to fit in the car when we go on holidays - maybe a Belgian Shepherd. No idea yet, just chuffed to bits that he said yes straight away. Also thinking about maybe getting a juvenile rather than a puppy, not sure yet, but thinking about it.
> 
> Shell does your friend have any older GSD pups looking for a good home??


 
Nearly ready for tomorrow but it will be finished off first thing in the morning ready for 11.00 oclock.

Wow Barry must be as keen as you thats great news:no1:
No I dont think my friend has any older puppies she wants to rehome(she does have a litter of 8 x 5 week old puppies) but if you click on the link to her website in my signature she has other peoples links on her site who are breeder friends of hers and they may have something suitable.
If you get a Belgian Shepherd which kind would you get??
Im not keen on the Malinois


What?? you think Jen would object if I stole her prize puppy.............................................no never lol


----------



## asm1006

Well finally have a rescue cat:2thumb:
In the end a different cat as the other one became unwell. 
She is medium haired chocolate/black cat called Baylee and she is a year old.
She had kittens under a shed! Thats when she was rescued. 
She is spayed now. Here she is.


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Well finally have a rescue cat:2thumb:
> In the end a different cat as the other one became unwell.
> She is medium haired chocolate/black cat called Baylee and she is a year old.
> She had kittens under a shed! Thats when she was rescued.
> She is spayed now. Here she is.
> image


 
awwwww she is a very pretty kitty :flrt:

congratulations to you :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> Well finally have a rescue cat:2thumb:
> In the end a different cat as the other one became unwell.
> She is medium haired chocolate/black cat called Baylee and she is a year old.
> She had kittens under a shed! Thats when she was rescued.
> She is spayed now. Here she is.
> image


 

What a pretty girl:flrt: She is what is classed as a Semi Longhair


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> No I dont think my friend has any older puppies she wants to rehome(she does have a litter of 8 x 5 week old puppies) but if you click on the link to her website in my signature she has other peoples links on her site who are breeder friends of hers and they may have something suitable.
> If you get a Belgian Shepherd which kind would you get??
> Im not keen on the Malinois


Ooh, your friend has some 5 week old pups :flrt: [head runs haywire working out times and figures!]

If I got a Belgian Shepherd I think I'd go for a Groenendale, as I've always liked them - I do have a thing for black animals. What is attracting me to them is that they look like a smaller version of a GSD, which I've always liked the look of, but also that they tend to live longer.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ooh, your friend has some 5 week old pups :flrt: [head runs haywire working out times and figures!]
> 
> If I got a Belgian Shepherd I think I'd go for a Groenendale, as I've always liked them - I do have a thing for black animals. What is attracting me to them is that they look like a smaller version of a GSD, which I've always liked the look of, but also that they tend to live longer.


hee hee naughty shell and telling you that tempting fact that she has some 5wk old pups :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel is really looking forward to going to visit tomorrow, Shell  But I am keeping a close on you and your puppy snatching hands *lol*

What a pretty kitty, ASM!!  Congrats!!

Amazing, Eileen!!! I wish Gary was that easy *lol*


----------



## leggy

asm1006 said:


> Well finally have a rescue cat:2thumb:
> In the end a different cat as the other one became unwell.
> She is medium haired chocolate/black cat called Baylee and she is a year old.
> She had kittens under a shed! Thats when she was rescued.
> She is spayed now. Here she is.
> image


Soooo sweeeet :flrt: I love Black cates there the best :flrt: Will have to put up pics of my Kittens as one is just like yours but a lot younger. There only about 8 weeks old


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Soooo sweeeet :flrt: I love Black cates there the best :flrt: Will have to put up pics of my Kittens as one is just like yours but a lot younger. There only about 8 weeks old


yes woman get the piccys up :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to mention it Anna, but the cat looks beautiful! :2thumb:


----------



## leggy

Ok my babys:flrt:
This is my boy Blue









Simba and Adele








Adele


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwwwwwww ali they are gorgas hun :2thumb::no1:


----------



## leggy

Thanks Emma
This is Pilchard in a tank made by the boys :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Lovely cats! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Thanks Emma
> This is Pilchard in a tank made by the boys :flrt:
> image


 
lol thats ace is that:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Diesel is really looking forward to going to visit tomorrow, Shell  But I am keeping a close on you and your puppy snatching hands *lol*
> 
> What a pretty kitty, ASM!!  Congrats!!
> 
> Amazing, Eileen!!! I wish Gary was that easy *lol*


 

:gasp: As if I would steal him away:flrt::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: As if I would steal him away:flrt::lol2:


LOL shell but i know butter does melt :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Uh huh *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me as Im up early tomorrow xxx


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me as Im up early tomorrow xxx


night hun and good luck for tomorrow hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Good luck for tomo Shell! :2thumb:

Eileen, fantastic, I'm so happy for you getting another woofer! :2thumb:

More gorgeous kitties :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well I hope it stays fine today for the open day, although it's gonna be quiet on here with all the mouthy ones away.

Just you and me as regulars Emma.


----------



## Emmaj

im lurking about still to  i couldnt go either


----------



## MSL

hello............I'm here......


Got my necklace Eileen....very happy!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> hello............I'm here......
> 
> 
> Got my necklace Eileen....very happy!!!!!


 
hey penny


----------



## MSL

OMG ...what a lot to read....

where to start!

1) Welcome back Emma!!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:

2) Shell, glad it all went well with Connor, you must be over the moon!!

3) Eileen....have you tried looking for Chloe on Myspace and Facebook, my 10 yr old would love to be on there given half a chance, perhaps she is?

4) FENWOMAN.........my partner is VERY particular about the compost heap, no woody stuff or weeds to discourage further weed growth, all the vegetable left overs go on plus all our stuff from home is saved to go up there along with egg shells and the odd bit of cardboard....no weeds and especially no flowering weeds!! as this is my first year I am deferring to her far greater experience for now!...I have taken over from a girl who has moved as she has a double plot that is too much for her to do alone so we will see how it goes!


Ok, i think that was all I had to remember, missing a day or too is just not good on this thread!!!lol

ps; Eileen, my neckalce came and it is lovely......thankyou...I have given it to my husband, to give to the kids, to give it to me for my birtday next week..........lol...does that make any sense!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> OMG ...what a lot to read....
> 
> where to start!
> 
> 1) Welcome back Emma!!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> 2) Shell, glad it all went well with Connor, you must be over the moon!!
> 
> 3) Eileen....have you tried looking for Chloe on Myspace and Facebook, my 10 yr old would love to be on there given half a chance, perhaps she is?
> 
> 4) FENWOMAN.........my partner is VERY particular about the compost heap, no woody stuff or weeds to discourage further weed growth, all the vegetable left overs go on plus all our stuff from home is saved to go up there along with egg shells and the odd bit of cardboard....no weeds and especially no flowering weeds!! as this is my first year I am deferring to her far greater experience for now!...I have taken over from a girl who has moved as she has a double plot that is too much for her to do alone so we will see how it goes!
> 
> 
> Ok, i think that was all I had to remember, missing a day or too is just not good on this thread!!!lol
> 
> ps; Eileen, my neckalce came and it is lovely......thankyou...I have given it to my husband, to give to the kids, to give it to me for my birtday next week..........lol...does that make any sense!


 
LOL pen yups it made sense i got what you meant : victory:

Thankies for the welcome back too hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> ps; Eileen, my neckalce came and it is lovely......thankyou...I have given it to my husband, to give to the kids, to give it to me for my birtday next week..........lol...does that make any sense!


:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: Makes perfect sense to me!! :lol2:

I tell you Penny you can't miss 2 days on this thread because if you don't read what you've missed you get hopelessly left behind! :lol2:

Emma, I assumed as you were in the general area that you would be there too!! Oh well, there's still gonna be some chat on this thread today then! :2thumb:

I'm in the middle of boring housework and rat cleaning, but Mollie phoned so been speaking to her and now she's speaking to Barry so I've been playing with the rats on the sofa! : victory:


----------



## MSL

Oh...I do have news....we now have a hamster.....the kids bought it and he is very cute...a little Russian dwarf called bubbles, lives in the oldests bedroom!..they are being very attentive and catering to its every whim ...I wonder how long that will last?


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Oh...I do have news....we now have a hamster.....the kids bought it and he is very cute...a little Russian dwarf called bubbles, lives in the oldests bedroom!..they are being very attentive and catering to its every whim ...I wonder how long that will last?


 
LOL penny so they finally got round you then hee hee 


eileen:

i was going to go but money is flowing too freely at the moment and just couldnt afford to


----------



## feorag

I know what you mean Emma!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I know what you mean Emma!


well its costing me a small fortune as im working my way through house and decoratiing too 

plus wanting to get the fence restained as well 

so just got lews bedroom done will the the box room and the bathroom next 

then the living room as i have done the kitchen then lastly my bedroom 

its not blooming cheap decorating even just painting lol:lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Yes Baylee is gorgeous, slowly getting used to us bless.

Tom my old age beardie died yesterday, he had been slowing up in recent weeks. Still a horrid discovery.


----------



## Shell195

Well, Im home now and we had a great day and the sun shined:2thumb:
Met the lovely Jen and her hubby and the gorgeous Diesel who is so cheeky and a real live wire:flrt: Jen (Mrs DD) with her beautiful little daughter and of course Cat,Ditta and Conner with the 2 Skunks. I also met Evie off here.
It was a very busy day and after taking out the costs for the day we made nearly £3000 which was excellent
Now Im watching Joanna Lumley on TV:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

We are knackered, Shell!!! *lol* Was a great day and lovely to meet ya!!  Tried finding you before we left, but you had disappeared


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We are knackered, Shell!!! *lol* Was a great day and lovely to meet ya!!  Tried finding you before we left, but you had disappeared


 
It was lovely to meet you too and sorry I didnt see you go but everyone kept needing me for something :devil:
Im glad you enjoyed the day:2thumb:
I am more than shattered its been a very long weekend


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Now Im watching Joanna Lumley on TV:no1:


Me too, 'cept I'm struggling to hear her over Barry's snoring! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwww brill shell glad it went well today :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwww brill shell glad it went well today :2thumb:


 

I must be getting really old Im absolutely shattered:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I must be getting really old Im absolutely shattered:lol2:


bless ya lol nah you have had all the work do to before the event also dont forget :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Well, Im home now and we had a great day and the sun shined:2thumb:
> Met the lovely Jen and her hubby and the gorgeous Diesel who is so cheeky and a real live wire:flrt: Jen (Mrs DD) with her beautiful little daughter and of course Cat,Ditta and Conner with the 2 Skunks. I also met Evie off here.
> It was a very busy day and after taking out the costs for the day we made nearly £3000 which was excellent
> Now Im watching Joanna Lumley on TV:no1:


2 skunks!!!!phffft


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> 2 skunks!!!!phffft


 
lol ditta she was tired and force of habbit i reckon :2thumb:

she used to you just having the 2 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Oops, 3 skunks. I was very tired last night but think I mentioned 3 in the other thread:blush:


----------



## Emmaj

yes you did shell :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I'm a tad gutted!! I spent ages on the internet last night looking at GSD sites looking for a juvenile re-home and then found one about an hour's drive from here, sounded perfect. A solid black 6 month old that had been returned to his breeder for some reason. 6 months, male and black - perfect! I did think the site might be out of date, but it was worth approaching! And - you've guessed it - he'd gone!!!

They have an almost 8 week old blue boy puppy and there is a possibility of a 3 year old black bitch who has in the words of the breeder "been to hell and back before she came back to them" and she's had to have major surgery after what has happened to her, so at the moment just thinking..............


----------



## Amalthea

Shame about the one boy...  But maybe it's for the best and this girlie was meant to be with you?


----------



## Emmaj

i do agree with jen maybe its fate and the gurly should go home to you :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Hmm.......... hadn't thought of it that way - you could be right!

Anyways, at the minute it's a toss up between the blue boy or the black girl when ideally I wanted a black boy! :lol2: 

Gonna talk it over with Baz tonight and thought maybe we'd have a run up and see them. 

The way that I see it, it depends on whether the girl chooses us, rather than the other way around and obviously I would need to know the history of what the hell was that she went through, but it's worth thinking over certainly.


----------



## Evie

How odd, I have just got home from work and started reading your post Eileen, and my phone rang. It was a friend who rang to ask me to keep my eyes open for a possible home for a black long coat GSD. 
Not sure if it would be right for you although the details are very sketchy. He is 5 or 6 years old, lives with an OESD (who has a home lined up if needed). I believe he is a bit nervous too. Unfortunately I don't think he has met cats. Apparently it's the sad result of a marriage break up.
Anyway if anyone is interested, let me know and I will try to get more info.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Hmm.......... hadn't thought of it that way - you could be right!
> 
> Anyways, at the minute it's a toss up between the blue boy or the black girl when ideally I wanted a black boy! :lol2:
> 
> Gonna talk it over with Baz tonight and thought maybe we'd have a run up and see them.
> 
> The way that I see it, it depends on whether the girl chooses us, rather than the other way around and obviously I would need to know the history of what the hell was that she went through, but it's worth thinking over certainly.


yeah thats so very true it would be wiser to find out all the facts about her and meet her before you make a definate choice :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> How odd, I have just got home from work and started reading your post Eileen, and my phone rang. It was a friend who rang to ask me to keep my eyes open for a possible home for a black long coat GSD.
> Not sure if it would be right for you although the details are very sketchy. He is 5 or 6 years old, lives with an OESD (who has a home lined up if needed). I believe he is a bit nervous too. Unfortunately I don't think he has met cats. Apparently it's the sad result of a marriage break up.
> Anyway if anyone is interested, let me know and I will try to get more info.


Could you get any more information for me please?

Ideally I am looking for a long coat, black or mostly black male. So he fits the bill, appearance-wise, just not sure about him being as old as 5/6 - I was really hoping for a juvenile. 

The nervousness wouldn't unduly worry me if he was 100% safe, as my Leo was terrified of his own shadow until he got to about that age. Any visitors to our house, if they as much as looked at him, he growled at them! It was only when we lost Amber (who was very outgoing, bold and totally confident and who always tried to protect him) and we decided to let Leo be a dog on his own for a while to see if it helped him to develop his personality, that he changed. Then he became velcro-dog with any visitors. Maybe the situation is the same with this dog, as OES's tend to be daft in-your-face dogs?


----------



## Shell195

Eileen it all sounds very exciting.
My friend is horrified as I would love a blue GSD and they are an undesirable colour in the Shepherd world:lol2: I think they are stunning dogs:flrt: That poor girl I wonder what her history is.
Good luck Eileen whatever you decide


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> Could you get any more information for me please?
> 
> Ideally I am looking for a long coat, black or mostly black male. So he fits the bill, appearance-wise, just not sure about him being as old as 5/6 - I was really hoping for a juvenile.
> 
> The nervousness wouldn't unduly worry me if he was 100% safe, as my Leo was terrified of his own shadow until he got to about that age. Any visitors to our house, if they as much as looked at him, he growled at them! It was only when we lost Amber (who was very outgoing, bold and totally confident and who always tried to protect him) and we decided to let Leo be a dog on his own for a while to see if it helped him to develop his personality, that he changed. Then he became velcro-dog with any visitors. Maybe the situation is the same with this dog, as OES's tend to be daft in-your-face dogs?


I'll see what I can find out, my friend has met him at his home and he said he growled but nothing else, and my friend is a bit scared of GSDs anyway. I thought he might be a bit older than you wanted. He said the OESD is 8 and he thinks the GSD is a couple of years younger. Apparently the house they live in goes with the wifes job and she's leaving in 2 weeks. I know they would like to keep them both but it isn't looking too promising. Anyway I'll get back to you with any more info.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen it all sounds very exciting.
> My friend is horrified as I would love a blue GSD and they are an undesirable colour in the Shepherd world:lol2: I think they are stunning dogs:flrt: That poor girl I wonder what her history is.
> Good luck Eileen whatever you decide


:lol2: I know they are undesirable and not 'accepted', but I guess it's the next best thing to black, but I need to see him 'in the flesh' before I would decide anyway.

Here's a photo of him at 6 weeks! What attracted me to these particular dogs is that they are all longer coated and you know me and long hair - I much prefer it. They may not be as long as Leo was, but they're certainly mainly all semi longhaired looking at the photos on their website. They do have a particularly good looking white there too! He's looks a good sized pup for 6 weeks too!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: I know they are undesirable and not 'accepted', but I guess it's the next best thing to black, but I need to see him 'in the flesh' before I would decide anyway.
> 
> Here's a photo of him at 6 weeks! What attracted me to these particular dogs is that they are all longer coated and you know me and long hair - I much prefer it. They may not be as long as Leo was, but they're certainly mainly all semi longhaired looking at the photos on their website. They do have a particularly good looking white there too! He's looks a good sized pup for 6 weeks too!
> 
> image


bless i can see why you like them from that pic how adorable and wow yeah is a great size for 6 wks


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Eileen I think you'll end up getting whichever is best for you and Barry! :2thumb:

Did anyone watch the kitty thing last night?


----------



## feorag

Yes, I did - 'cept as I said earlier I struggled a bit to hear over Barry's snoring. My God, that man sits down - he's asleep! :roll: I wish!!!

Saw lots of lushy pussy cats, but no Somalis and no Abys! :bash: Bengals, Selkirk Rex, La Perms, Sphynx - you name it, it was there, 'cept Abys and Somalis :sad:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

What did you think of the japanese cat tailor? :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Anybody wanna see my titties?:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Depends... Are they furry? *lol*


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Depends... Are they furry? *lol*


 Very:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Then whack 'em out!! Loves me some furry titties! *LMAO*


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> What did you think of the japanese cat tailor? :whistling2:


Not much! Sorry - I hate seeing animals dressed up for no good reason!!



fenwoman said:


> Anybody wanna see my titties?:whistling2:


Of course we do! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Here are my titties. Taken today warming by the rayburn.









Dunno where Guinness is but you can see a bit of Tabitha's bum on one of the kitchen chairs.
Tigra's spots are really clear in the pic.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Not much! Sorry - I hate seeing animals dressed up for no good reason!!


I thought she needed certifying! If she tried to dress up mine they'd probably scratch her eyes out :gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: True!!

Lovely titties Pam - they're really growing now!


----------



## Shell195

Thats not a puppy its a teddybear:flrt:
That cat program was quite good what I took in as I was a bit of a zombie last night. Those poor cats looked highly embarrassed being dressed up like that poor things.

Gorgeous titties Pam and what a lot of spots:flrt:


----------



## MSL

fenwoman said:


> Here are my titties. Taken today warming by the rayburn.
> image
> 
> Dunno where Guinness is but you can see a bit of Tabitha's bum on one of the kitchen chairs.
> Tigra's spots are really clear in the pic.


 
Can I have your spottie tittie please.....

Why do I feel a bit foolish saying that......:lol2:


----------



## MSL

HELLO..................

Shell, glad to here your day went so well and so many turned up!!!!

Eileen, looks like my necklace is the only thing I will be getting for my birthday.....bloody men....boooooooooooohisssssssssssssssss....everyone always forgets my birthday.....just for once I would like PRESSIES!:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Can I have your spottie tittie please.....
> 
> Why do I feel a bit foolish saying that......:lol2:


LOL penny no please dont feel foolish that really made me chuckle did that : victory::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Aw Penny - what's happened?? And why feel foolish asking for a spotty tittie??? :roll2: PMSL!!

So should I go look at the teddy bear with a view to buying??? His parents are hip scored and haemo tested and he'll be microchipped and have his first vaccination???


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Aw Penny - what's happened?? And why feel foolish asking for a spotty tittie??? :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> So should I go look at the teddy bear with a view to buying??? His parents are hip scored and haemo tested and he'll be microchipped and have his first vaccination???


 
I just spat my hot choccy at the screen :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

I have some of the nicest titties ever. In fact, my titties are the best titties out of everyone I know.And they are getting really big too.:2thumb:
I'd rather have spotted titty than spotted dick.You can stroke spotted titties but spotted dick makes you fat.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw Penny - what's happened?? And why feel foolish asking for a spotty tittie??? :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> So should I go look at the teddy bear with a view to buying??? His parents are hip scored and haemo tested and he'll be microchipped and have his first vaccination???


 
I would certainly go and see the Teddy bear hes adorable:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I have some of the nicest titties ever. In fact, my titties are the best titties out of everyone I know.And they are getting really big too.:2thumb:
> I'd rather have spotted titty than spotted dick.You can stroke spotted titties but spotted dick makes you fat.



you are crazy!!!
I nearly tired to come and find you today! i drove past your way!!!!!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> you are crazy!!!
> I nearly tired to come and find you today! i drove past your way!!!!!


 I was here all day.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I was here all day.


we rushed of from norwich to sheffield. Going past your way. Unfortuatly we didnt have time to contact people on the way, as we went quickly..
Next time!!


----------



## Amalthea

Very scrumptious titties, indeedy!! Loving the spotty one, especially! 

Definitely go see the teddy bear, Eileen!! He's awful cute


----------



## asm1006

Blimey miss a couple of days and the pages fly by!:lol2:
Baylee doing very well enjoying her new home, she talks as she purrs bless her. 

In fact she talks lots, even wakes you for a fuss!-(She types bleary eyed.....)

Right time to get on now, school run etc...


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Blimey miss a couple of days and the pages fly by!:lol2:
> Baylee doing very well enjoying her new home, she talks as she purrs bless her.
> 
> In fact she talks lots, even wakes you for a fuss!-(She types bleary eyed.....)
> 
> Right time to get on now, school run etc...


hee hee serves you right for missing a couple of days :Na_Na_Na_Na: we cant help having lots to talk about lol

Bless its great Baylee is settling in so well :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

Great to hear your day went well Shell! Hope there was lots of pennies raised! 

Whats this about a teddy bear Eileen?:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Great to hear your day went well Shell! Hope there was lots of pennies raised!
> 
> Whats this about a teddy bear Eileen?:whistling2:


 
dont be lazy joe an go back an look at the pic lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hows effy and elmo ? ooo an you too :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

farmercoope said:


> Whats this about a teddy bear Eileen?:whistling2:


'Tis a GSD puppy I'm thinking about getting - he's about 2/3 pages back. At the moment we are thinking about him or an almost 3 year old black bitch. 

Talked it over with Baz last night and he's for going to have a look. So I'm gonna ring her this morning to see if we can go up and see them, then have a think about it.

In the immortal words of The Pointer Sisters .................
"I'm so excited and I just can't hide it" :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> 'Tis a GSD puppy I'm thinking about getting - he's about 2/3 pages back. At the moment we are thinking about him or an almost 3 year old black bitch.
> 
> Talked it over with Baz last night and he's for going to have a look. So I'm gonna ring her this morning to see if we can go up and see them, then have a think about it.
> 
> In the immortal words of The Pointer Sisters .................
> "I'm so excited and I just can't hide it" :lol2:


 
awwwwwww eileen thats so cool i bet your excited lol you have to get more piccys for def :flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

feorag said:


> 'Tis a GSD puppy I'm thinking about getting - he's about 2/3 pages back. At the moment we are thinking about him or an almost 3 year old black bitch.
> 
> Talked it over with Baz last night and he's for going to have a look. So I'm gonna ring her this morning to see if we can go up and see them, then have a think about it.
> 
> In the immortal words of The Pointer Sisters .................
> "I'm so excited and I just can't hide it" :lol2:


 
I bet! Sounds very very exciting! Did try to have a look but was sure I went far enough back from where I last read, Obviously must have missed a page but will go and have a look now! I love GSD and as puppies they are EXTREMELY cute!! We are going to have another Pup when the time is right and its a tough choice between a rottie or a GSD! 

Emma, Pshhht. I did look, must've missed it though! haha


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> I bet! Sounds very very exciting! Did try to have a look but was sure I went far enough back from where I last read, Obviously must have missed a page but will go and have a look now! I love GSD and as puppies they are EXTREMELY cute!! We are going to have another Pup when the time is right and its a tough choice between a rottie or a GSD!
> 
> Emma, Pshhht. I did look, must've missed it though! haha


LOL yups your looking with your eyes closed pah man you dint even answer my other question :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

farmercoope said:


> I bet! Sounds very very exciting! Did try to have a look but was sure I went far enough back from where I last read, Obviously must have missed a page but will go and have a look now! I love GSD and as puppies they are EXTREMELY cute!! We are going to have another Pup when the time is right and its a tough choice between a rottie or a GSD!


There you go:










We've waited 15 years for the time to be right to get another one. 

When we lost Amber (who was Barry's GSD) way back in 1985 we decided not to get another dog because Leo, my GSD (they were ours before we moved in together) was a very nervous dog and because Amber was his 'protector' he was always in his shadow. we thought if he was a dog on his own for a while he would develop his personality and find his bravery, which worked perfectly. So instead we got a cat, then another, then another etc etc. By the time we lost Leo in 1994 the children had grown up and left home and I was working full days - not every week, but full days for full weeks and it just wouldn't have been right to bring a puppy into the house. So we decided we would wait until I retired.

Of course by the time I did retire (I think I'm supposed to be retired, but it feels like I have less spare time than I had when I was working :crazy we had about 9 or 10 cats, so not the space - don't forget they all come on holiday with us!!!

Sadly with the loss of Luna, that brings us down to 3 cats, so finally the time is right!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> There you go:
> 
> image
> 
> We've waited 15 years for the time to be right to get another one.
> 
> When we lost Amber (who was Barry's GSD) way back in 1985 we decided not to get another dog because Leo, my GSD (they were ours before we moved in together) was a very nervous dog and because Amber was his 'protector' he was always in his shadow. we thought if he was a dog on his own for a while he would develop his personality and find his bravery, which worked perfectly. So instead we got a cat, then another, then another etc etc. By the time we lost Leo in 1994 the children had grown up and left home and I was working full days - not full-time every week, but full days for full weeks and it just wouldn't have been right to bring a puppy into the house. So we decided we would wait until I retired.
> 
> Of course by the time I did retire (I think I'm supposed to be retired, but it feels like I have less spare time than I had when I was working :crazy we had about 9 or 10 cats, so not the space - don't forge they all come on holiday with us!!!
> 
> Sadly with the loss of Luna, that brings us down to 3 cats, so finally the time is right!!


 
and im sure you will find your perfect pup/dog too hun:flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

That's why we aren't rushing - well not supposed to be rushing! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That's why we aren't rushing - well not supposed to be rushing! :lol2:


LOL i know what you mean ha ha 

it must be so exciting for you 

i remember when i went and chose nanook he was only 4 wks old OMG the waiting to bring him home was horrible it seemed to drag :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

extremely cute, its not a suprise your very excited, wish you the best of luck with finding the perfect pup!


----------



## Emmaj

Emmaj said:


> LOL i know what you mean ha ha
> 
> it must be so exciting for you
> 
> i remember when i went and chose nanook he was only 4 wks old OMG the waiting to bring him home was horrible it seemed to drag :lol2:


well nanook chose me should i say lol


----------



## feorag

Well that's my attitude with regard to the older bitch. She may not take to us and it would have to be her choice, whereas most puppies take to anyone! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well that's my attitude with regard to the older bitch. She may not take to us and it would have to be her choice, whereas most puppies take to anyone! :lol2:


yeah lol thats extremley true 

i sat on the floor and got dived on by 8 puppies lol they were all play fighting with me then went off to play between them still sat there nanook just came back an plonked himself on my lap got comfy and went to sleep :lol2: so he became my nooks 

i must have been there for 4 hours just playing with them it was fantastic :flrt::lol2:

i also went to see him 4 more times before the 5th visit to him was bringing him home 

so he didnt come home with a total stranger


----------



## feorag

I've just spoken to the breeder for nearly 1½ hours on the phone! :lol2:

She thinks the black girl may not be good for us because Mollie is a bit scared of dogs. God save me from parents who encourage their children to have their neuroses!! Sadly my daughter-in-law has never been encouraged to like animals and so tends to not like any at all, but she does have a particular aversion to dogs and Mollie has obviously picked up on that, whereas hopefully Iain's influence over Ellie has prevented that from happening. When we first met Mollie if a dog barked she literally jumped and started crying!!! Over the years we've encouraged her to realise that her fears are unfounded and I always take her to visit my friend who had 2 flat coats (sadly now only one :sad whenever she is here on holiday and she is definitely getting better.

Apparently this bitch had been so badly beaten that her stomach ruptured - she had umpteen ulcers (and still has some) and now has 2/3rds of a stomach!! She has to take antacids and the vet has said she will be very susceptible to bloat for the rest of her life.

The breeder says, having spoken to me that she has a little black girl who is only 6 weeks old at the minute who sounds ideal for us, she is apparently extremely friendly and quite submissive, so would be good for the girls to get used to and the cats. Also I was hoping to get a good enough temperament that he/she could be assessed to go into schools with me as part of my Blue Cross children's speaker programme.

So there is a choice of blue dog (which she says is HUGE, as I suspected from his photograph) at 8 weeks or black girl at 6 weeks.

We're going on Sunday to have a look!! Woop woop!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've just spoken to the breeder for nearly 1½ hours on the phone! :lol2:
> 
> She thinks the black girl may not be good for us because Mollie is a bit scared of dogs. God save me from parents who encourage their children to have their neuroses!! Sadly my daughter-in-law has never been encouraged to like animals and so tends to not like any at all, but she does have a particular aversion to dogs and Mollie has obviously picked up on that, whereas hopefully Iain's influence over Ellie has prevented that from happening. When we first met Mollie if a dog barked she literally jumped and started crying!!! Over the years we've encouraged her to realise that her fears are unfounded and I always take her to visit my friend who had 2 flat coats (sadly now only one :sad whenever she is here on holiday and she is definitely getting better.
> 
> Apparently this bitch had been so badly beaten that her stomach ruptured - she had umpteen ulcers (and still has some) and now has 2/3rds of a stomach!! She has to take antacids and the vet has said she will be very susceptible to bloat for the rest of her life.
> 
> The breeder says, having spoken to me that she has a little black girl who is only 6 weeks old at the minute who sounds ideal for us, she is apparently extremely friendly and quite submissive, so would be good for the girls to get used to and the cats. Also I was hoping to get a good enough temperament that he/she could be assessed to go into schools with me as part of my Blue Cross children's speaker programme.
> 
> So there is a choice of blue dog (which she says is HUGE, as I suspected from his photograph) at 8 weeks or black girl at 6 weeks.
> 
> We're going on Sunday to have a look!! Woop woop!!


 
awwwww eileen im all excited for you 

both of the young ones sound like they could be good 

poor older though girl  how the hell can people do that i dont understand


----------



## farmercoope

Sounds promising Eileen, its good when the breeder is like that! Advising and speaking to you etc not just out for the money, she sounds like she cares alot about her animals and a great person. 

Make sure to take lots of pictures when you go to visit her!!  Im sure whichever dog choose you then it will be the right one!


----------



## ditta

*just found this*

just found this on my phone.....its dom collecting for woodlands on sunday...........hmmmmm wonder who that handsome looking chap is in the background shell?????


----------



## farmercoope

ditta said:


> just found this on my phone.....its dom collecting for woodlands on sunday...........hmmmmm wonder who that handsome looking chap is in the background shell?????
> 
> image


Are they wearing jimmys?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Eileen I think the little black girl sounds lovely! Well they both do actually, get them both :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> poor older though girl  how the hell can people do that i dont understand


Neither can I - it's beyond my comprehension that anyone can travel a fair distance to buy a dog they profess to want and then badly use it!! I just don't understand how anyone can badly use an animal, who cannot understand what it has done to deserve such treatment!



farmercoope said:


> Sounds promising Eileen, its good when the breeder is like that! Advising and speaking to you etc not just out for the money, she sounds like she cares alot about her animals and a great person. !


Totally agree, Joe. I think having bred animals myself I have a better 'gut feeling' about other breeders. I want to know whether their 'ethics' are similar to mine and because this breeder was advertising a possible rehome of a 6 month old she'd bred, made me think that she wasn't a breeder who 'took the money and ran', but was there for follow-up and to take responsibility for her puppies long after they'd left her. 

I am thinking about the black bitch now, even though I truly would prefer a dog, however I would like to think that if I suggested one of my kittens would be more suitable than another that the new owners would appreciate that advice so I do! Just waiting to see how each puppy reacts to us when we get there really.



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Eileen I think the little black girl sounds lovely! Well they both do actually, get them both :lol2:


In my dreams!! Apart from the fact that I couldn't afford 2, taking 2 big GSDs and 3 cats on holiday could present a challenge.

The most we've managed is Barry and I (not what you would refer to as small people!!) my friend from Gloucester and my son (both at the time bigger than me :gasp:, 5 adult cats, 3 kittens and Leo our very large GSD!! All the way to the north west coast of Scotland - it's amazing what you can pack into a Peugeot 405! :lol2:

You should have seen the looks of the people sitting at a pavement cafe in Aviemore, when we all piled out for a fish & chip supper at 10:30 at night - didn't arrive at our holiday cottage until 12:30 in the morning!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2: I'm only teasing! I think you might get the girl!


----------



## feorag

Oops - forgot to mention that is a fabulous photograph Ditta!!

Shell you should use that for advertising for your next open day! :2thumb:

And who is that in the background? Is it your son, Shell???


----------



## Evie

Eileen I rang my friend yesterday to get some more details about the black dog but he hasn't got back to me. 
In all honesty I think the puppies sound like a better option for you so don't lose out on the chance of one! 
Whatever happens, this dog will be looked after so don't worry about him although I will post if I get anymore news. 
Oh and stop posting pictures of cuddly fuddley gorgeous baby shepherds - its mean! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Wait til Sunday - you'd better not come on line! :lol2:

I'm very torn here, I wanted to take on an adult to give it a chance, rather than a puppy that we all know will eventually sell. Also I felt even a slightly older dog would be better with the cats and house trained and ready for a good bit exercise by the time we go on holiday next year, when it will have to come out with us all the time.

However there are conflicts, in that I have a daughter-in-law who has said she won't come to my house if I get a dog :gasp: so my son will have his work cut out there! :lol: I'm thinking if she didn't quite mean it when she said it, she's going to find it easier to accept a wee puppy, rather than a fully grown GSD. Also there is the girls to consider - as I said Mollie is still a tad bit scared of dogs she doesn't know, so again maybe a puppy would be better for them both to get to know from when it's smaller than them?


----------



## ditta

farmercoope said:


> Are they wearing jimmys?


 
yeah joe they just done a 25 mile bike ride in their pj's lol


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> yeah joe they just done a 25 mile bike ride in their pj's lol


 
Its my 22 year old son Daniel and yes they had just done a 25 mile sponsored bike ride in Ladies PJ`s:lol2: (He had his hair done like this for the bike ride:whistling2
Thats an excellent photo :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen that sounds so exciting, I cant wait until you have been on Sunday:jump:


----------



## Amalthea

I have posted some pics from Sunday on my facebook


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Its my 22 year old son Daniel and yes they had just done a 25 mile sponsored bike ride in Ladies PJ`s:lol2: (He had his hair done like this for the bike ride:whistling2
> Thats an excellent photo :2thumb:


 
OMG shell he looks just like you :gasp::lol2:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> I have posted some pics from Sunday on my facebook


 are you my friend on facebook???


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... I am Jen Egan in Manchester and I think my pic is me and Diesel when he was teeny


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Nope... I am Jen Egan in Manchester and I think my pic is me and Diesel when he was teeny


 
added, accept me quickly please:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Emma is my hair really that bad:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Emma is my hair really that bad:whistling2:


 
LOL Noooooo yours is soooooo much better but you can bloomin well tell he is your son :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Suspected he was, Shell!! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Suspected he was, Shell!! :2thumb:


 
hee hee nopes he is taller than shell :whistling2::lol2:

*runs an hides before shell see's it*:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee nopes he is taller than shell :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> *runs an hides before shell see's it*:lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
well he is its twue i tell thee :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

your a ickle shorty like me though you are taller than me :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> well he is its twue i tell thee :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> your a ickle shorty like me though you are taller than me :blush::lol2:


 
:lol2: Everybody is taller than you:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell - I've had a go at making a pouch for your chipmunks!

Now you'll appreciate I've no idea how big they are so I've no idea whether this is going to be big enough for them or whether it needs to be bigger, so tell me what you think. 

Jen, maybe you could tell me whether it will be any good for sugar gliders - aren't they maybe a wee bit smaller than a chipmunk??

It measures 7½" long with just over 2½" diameter.


----------



## feorag

Forgot to add Jen can you upload the photos on here too - cos I'm not on Facebook and before anyone suggests it, I don't want to be! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Everybody is taller than you:whistling2:


LOL i know 

OMG i just had to preform emergancy treatment on lewis lol he got a bloomin inch long splinter in his big toe...........he forgot to put his slippers on to go to the toilet :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen that looks fab but Im confused by the measurements 7 1/2" long and 2 1/2 " diameter. Its the second measurement that Im puzzled by


----------



## Emmaj

yeah that looks fab eileen : victory:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen that looks fab but Im confused by the measurements 7 1/2" long and 2 1/2 " diameter. Its the second measurement that Im puzzled by


OK when I say 2½" diameter, I mean the opening at the top and down the inside has a diameter of 2½". 

It's not a flat bag like the bonding pouch I bought on here, I've made it with a square bottom, so it stays slightly open if that makes sense, but it does round off at the top as you can see.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OK when I say 2½" diameter, I mean the opening at the top and down the inside has a diameter of 2½".
> 
> It's not a flat bag like the bonding pouch I bought on here, I've made it with a square bottom, so it stays slightly open if that makes sense, but it does round off at the top as you can see.


How wide is it?


----------



## feorag

4-4½" if you flatten it. So if your chipmunks have bigger waists than almost 8" they won't fit inside! :lol2:

My understanding is that they like socks to sleep in, so I kind of tried to make it like a sock. If you think it'll be too small, give me the size you want and I'll try and work to that.


----------



## Emmaj

my chipmonk used to sleep in one of them knitted slippers :lol2:


----------



## feorag

What would put me off about socks is that someone I know gave a wild red squirrel a sock to sleep in - one day she went outside and it had chewed through the sock, fallen out and a length of wool had caught around its neck and strangled it! :sad:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> What would put me off about socks is that someone I know gave a wild red squirrel a sock to sleep in - one day she went outside and it had chewed through the sock, fallen out and a length of wool had caught around its neck and strangled it! :sad:


my chipmonk like his on the floor so i was safe with that i used to hang it an he dragged it off lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> 4-4½" if you flatten it. So if your chipmunks have bigger waists than almost 8" they won't fit inside! :lol2:
> 
> My understanding is that they like socks to sleep in, so I kind of tried to make it like a sock. If you think it'll be too small, give me the size you want and I'll try and work to that.


That sounds good and yes they do like to sleep in socks:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

The lady we got them off had one of hers hanged by a thread off a fleece hammock


----------



## feorag

Oh dear!!

I cut out two and one is slightly bigger than the other, by about ½" or so across, so Shell do you want one or two or what??? And do you want any hammocks, while I'm in the 'making' mood???

Failing which I'll carry on making and try advertising again.


----------



## asm1006

Well here are some piccies of Baylee herself.:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear!!
> 
> I cut out two and one is slightly bigger than the other, by about ½" or so across, so Shell do you want one or two or what??? And do you want any hammocks, while I'm in the 'making' mood???
> 
> Failing which I'll carry on making and try advertising again.


 

2 please and it doesnt matter if they are different sizes and 2 rat hammocks please:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

What a pretty kitty she is:flrt:


----------



## jackl

*Pygmy mice*

Hiya,
Does anyone know where i can buy African Pygmy Mice in the West Yorkshire area??
Thanks
Jack


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> 2 please and it doesnt matter if they are different sizes and 2 rat hammocks please:2thumb:


OK, so you can have the two pouches that I've just made in my very posh blue with gold fabric that I bought from America to quilt and never got round to! :lol2:

Now hammocks. I know you liked the grey material, but that was the only plain one I had and the person who ordered 5 wanted plain material, so I only had enough left to make one more, which I've lined with the Sherpa lambswool fleece fabric. So in that grey material you can have your choice of the lambswool one, 1 red fleece backed and 1 lilac fleece backed, which for some obscure reason I can't answer is about 4" longer than the others :crazy: Think I just forgot to cut it down to size. this is the lambswool fleece backed one.










Alternatively I have the orange multi fabric with blue fleece or blue/yellow check fleece as you saw in the original photos. I also have some blue/beige/brown-ish fabric which I intend to back with some beige/brown Sherpa lambswool fleece as per this photo - not made up yet!



















So the choice is yours!!! 

.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OK, so you can have the two pouches that I've just made in my very posh blue with gold fabric that I bought from America to quilt and never got round to! :lol2:
> 
> Now hammocks. I know you liked the grey material, but that was the only plain one I had and the person who ordered 5 wanted plain material, so I only had enough left to make one more, which I've lined with the Sherpa lambswool fleece fabric. So in that grey material you can have your choice of the lambswool one, 1 red fleece backed and 1 lilac fleece backed, which for some obscure reason I can't answer is about 4" longer than the others :crazy: Think I just forgot to cut it down to size. this is the lambswool fleece backed one.
> 
> image
> 
> Alternatively I have the orange multi fabric with blue fleece or blue/yellow check fleece as you saw in the original photos. I also have some blue/beige/brown-ish fabric which I intend to back with some beige/brown Sherpa lambswool fleece as per this photo - not made up yet!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> So the choice is yours!!!
> 
> .


The lambs wool one and the red fleece one please:no1:


----------



## feorag

jackl said:


> Hiya,
> Does anyone know where i can buy African Pygmy Mice in the West Yorkshire area??
> Thanks
> Jack


You need to look in classified for these. A lot of rodent people come on this thread, but you need to check out the Domestic Classifieds - OK forget it, I've just noticed you've found one so you know about the Classifieds. Have you done a "wanted" thread???

OK Shell, I'll sort them hammocks out, package them and work out the postage then I'll pm you - if that's OK??

Anna, forgot to say that is one pretty cat you've got yourself!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You need to look in classified for these. A lot of rodent people come on this thread, but you need to check out the Domestic Classifieds - OK forget it, I've just noticed you've found one so you know about the Classifieds. Have you done a "wanted" thread???
> 
> OK Shell, I'll sort them hammocks out, package them and work out the postage then I'll pm you - if that's OK??
> 
> Anna, forgot to say that is one pretty cat you've got yourself!!


 
Thats great Eileen you are a star as usual:no1:


----------



## feorag

Glad someone thinks so! :lol2:

Well I'm off to bed - eye test and doctors tomorrow, with a little light lunch with a friend in the middle to brighten up my day! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Glad someone thinks so! :lol2:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed - eye test and doctors tomorrow, with a little light lunch with a friend in the middle to brighten up my day! :2thumb:


 
Im off to bed too as Ive got the Sanctuary phone on divert again. have a great day.................well the bit in the middle anyway:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Well here are some piccies of Baylee herself.:2thumb:
> image
> image
> image
> image


awwwww she is a very pretty kitty :2thumb:


----------



## asm1006

Thanks, she is pretty and we all slept through last night! :2thumb:
The first few nights she was so excited jumping on beds, knocking stuff off shelves and talking away too. She is settling down nicely now which is good. x


----------



## feorag

That's great Anna! :thumb:

Well I'm off downstairs to pack up Shell's goodies and then I'm off over to the Metro Centre in Gateshead for most of the day!


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Thanks, she is pretty and we all slept through last night! :2thumb:
> The first few nights she was so excited jumping on beds, knocking stuff off shelves and talking away too. She is settling down nicely now which is good. x


lol bless her she was just so happy to be in a new home :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That's great Anna! :thumb:
> 
> Well I'm off downstairs to pack up Shell's goodies and then I'm off over to the Metro Centre in Gateshead for most of the day!


 
OOO you shopping ?

I hate shopping lol 

have a good day eileen :2thumb:


----------



## asm1006

Always busy Eileen! You are like a whirlwind:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well, more eye testing and lunching than shopping.

My shopping buddy - Wednesday Anne - is away on holiday for 2 weeks, so I've got a break from the shopping!! :lol2:


----------



## angela__k__84

I wonder if someone can give me some advice. 
I am interested in buying a Maine **** kitten. I have been doing my research for a while now, I know there are a few breeders local to me but I have been approached by someone who has a gorgeous blue tortie tabby that I love. She says she is registered and I have checked her prefix on GCCF and it is a registered prefix but is there anyway I can check she is who she says she is? 
The reason I ask is there is a notice on a local breeders website that one of her kittens was rehomed without her knowledge and is being bred by an unregistered breeder and I don't want to end up with a cat with problems.
Like I say she has given me a registered prefix but I could just as easily do the same, I can't find any details of the person who breeds under the prefix.
I hope that made sense. I said prefix a lot.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well, more eye testing and lunching than shopping.
> 
> My shopping buddy - Wednesday Anne - is away on holiday for 2 weeks, so I've got a break from the shopping!! :lol2:


LOL well i try and get out of shopping where i can specially if my sis asks me my gawd she is a nightmare shopping lol


----------



## Shell195

angela__k__84 said:


> I wonder if someone can give me some advice.
> I am interested in buying a Maine **** kitten. I have been doing my research for a while now, I know there are a few breeders local to me but I have been approached by someone who has a gorgeous blue tortie tabby that I love. She says she is registered and I have checked her prefix on GCCF and it is a registered prefix but is there anyway I can check she is who she says she is?
> The reason I ask is there is a notice on a local breeders website that one of her kittens was rehomed without her knowledge and is being bred by an unregistered breeder and I don't want to end up with a cat with problems.
> Like I say she has given me a registered prefix but I could just as easily do the same, I can't find any details of the person who breeds under the prefix.
> I hope that made sense. I said prefix a lot.
> Thanks in advance.


 

Maybe contact the GCCF and ask their advice.
Try putting the persons name into google and it should bring up information about them including any cats they have shown etc
Eileen will be back on here later and is a fountain of knowledge about things like this


----------



## Amalthea

I, too, am after a bit of advice today *lol* Louis has a scab on the back of his neck and I am almost positive Kallie is doing it. She is a bit obsessed with grooming her men (Gary included) and really gets into it, using her front teeth. Lou came in to me yesterday and the spot was quite wet and there's no way he could have done that himself. Any ideas on how to stop her?


----------



## angela__k__84

I've tried searching her name and area, and the prefix.
The only hits I get are on the prefix and that is the GCCF registered prefix page :lol2:
I was thinking of contacting the GCCF and asking if they could confirm her details.
Maybe I will just give it a miss and wait for one of the breeders I can find info on to get a blue.


----------



## feorag

Actually I haven't gone yet! :lol2: I've been downstairs packing up your pouches and stuff and have just come back up to print out a label.

Angela if you pm me the name of the breeder and the prefix I may very well know her. If not I can certainly make discreet enquiries about whether she is cosher or not!

I spent a lot of time in America helping my friend to buy a new stud and breeding queen many years ago and through her (she was the secretary of the Maine **** Cat Club for many years and now her husband has taken it over) and my own years of showing have met many **** breeders, so I may know her personally, if she isn't too new!

I really am away now!!!


----------



## angela__k__84

Amalthea said:


> I, too, am after a bit of advice today *lol* Louis has a scab on the back of his neck and I am almost positive Kallie is doing it. She is a bit obsessed with grooming her men (Gary included) and really gets into it, using her front teeth. Lou came in to me yesterday and the spot was quite wet and there's no way he could have done that himself. Any ideas on how to stop her?


Could you put that bitter apple stuff on the back of his neck?
Since he can't lick there himself...


----------



## angela__k__84

Thanks, Eileen. I will drop you a PM.


----------



## Amalthea

That's a possibility... Although, will that irritate the scab that is already there?


----------



## Shell195

Leo make a very bitter wound spray that may work http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Leo-Bitter-Spray-100ml/productinfo/LEOBITSP/


----------



## angela__k__84

If you try it it would be best not to put it over the irritated skin I would think, but maybe the fur around it or like Shell says a bitter wound spray.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx Shell!! 

I am wondering if maybe I should flea them all now that there is a critter that goes outside. I have flead Diesel, but notthe cats.


----------



## Amalthea

Meant to tell you guys that I got told off when Diesel went in for his final vaccs... Because I give him raw eggs and raw bones. Yes, he gets a complete food (JWB), but I treat him with an egg a couple times a week and that's where I hide his wormer. And we give him bones to gnaw on to sooth his gums. But apparently (I don't believe any of it, mind) he can grow too quickly with all the calcium! He doesn't actually EAT the bones yet... Just gnaws on them.


----------



## angela__k__84

Excessively high calcium _could_ cause bone deformities in growing pups but I hardly think an egg and some bone will do it. What about people who feed raw? I was under the impression that was suitable for pups...


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly... If he was eating each bone I gave him in it's entirety, maybe... But he just gnaws on them. I end up throwing them away after a couple days.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Jen you bad bad girl!!!! :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh...


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Jen you would have to feed him a whole cow for that to happen

Years ago people used to put bone meal onto growing pups food and that was thought to damage them but not an odd bone:whistling2: 
Silly vet !


----------



## Amalthea

It wasn't even a vet... It was a vet nurse. And when we left, gary was like "So, I guess we'll have to reduce down how many bones he gets". When I said no, he responded with "you've got to listen to at least some of what they say". Men...


----------



## feorag

Have to say I've never heard such a load of rubbish! Too much calcium in chewing on a bone and eating a raw egg?? I presume he's not getting the shell of course! God save me from so-called experts! :bash:

Well I've had a helluva day - been behind myself all day!! :lol2:

I need to get my eyes tested and a dental check up, but have been waiting for the school holiday to end and to have more time to myself to fit everything in. So on Monday I phoned Boots and my dentist and made appointments. Problem is I mixed up the times :lol:. The second appointment I made was with the dentist for 10:40 in a couple of weeks time cos she's on holiday. For some obscure reason I had it fixed in my mind that my eye test was at 10:40. So at 10:00am I toddled upstairs to print out Shell's label, did a quick post and then closed down the computer. The last window I closed was Microsoft Scheduler and that's when I actually looked at my eye test reminder and saw that the time was 10:20 and I'm 20-25 minutes away depending on traffic.

So 100mph I'm downstairs, shoes on, rats fed and out the door arriving at Boots 10 minutes late!!! Too late!! They have 20 minute appointments and can't run late otherwise they'll run late all day and the 10:40 appointment is alread there, can I sit and wait cos the 11:00 appointment might not turn up!! 

Well I'd arranged to meet Jenny at 11:15 so that would make me late to meet her, so I say no I can't wait, can I have another time, even another day. So then she offers me 12:20, so I think that's OK, Jen and I can have coffee, then she can mooch off while I have my eye test and then we can meet up for lunch.

So I mooch around the shops and go back to outside Boots to meet Jenny. It's 5 past 11 so I get my book out and sit on a seat and read. Jenny's bus is late so she doesn't get there until 11:40, during which time I'm panicking that she's got the times mixed up and by the time she arrives I'll have to go and get my eye test. So we go for coffee and no sooner have we finished than I've to dash off back to Boots, expecting them to be maybe even ahead of themselves, cos they've gained 10 minute courtesy of me, but no - they don't see me until 12:30, so when Jenny comes back to meet me at 12:45 I'm still getting my eyes tested so she mooches off. 

I come out at 12:05 and there's no sign of her. So I sit with my book, then decide to nip into Smiths, across from Boots, buy a TV Times, there's no sign of her, so I dash over and come straight back to my seat - still no sign of her. Of course, she's only arrived in that 2 minute slot, saw I wasn't there and was sitting at a barrow that sold hair straighteners getting her hair straighened!!! :lol2:

Anyway we finally got together at nearly 1:25 and went and have lunch!! Then I was late getting away, cos the car was parked bloody miles away from the exit and I was late for the doctors - well only a couple of minutes, but for the first time I think in my life there wasn't 3 people sitting waiting to be seen before me - there wasn't anybody!! What a day!!! :lol2: 

It's so frustrating losing your memory - girls don't grow old - it's no fun!!!

Anyway, grovelling apologies Shell, but your stuff is still lying on the dining table and the label is on the floor in this bedroom, cos I just dropped everything and ran!!! I might not get to the post office tomorrow cos I've got the children and it's an early start and late finish, but I will definitely post the stuff off to you on Friday.

Angela, I've got your pm - haven't heard of the prefix, but I will make some discreet enquiries!


----------



## angela__k__84

Thanks Eileen, it is definitely registered but when I have tried to search it the only hit I get is the GCCF registered prefix page. Would be good to find out. As I mentioned there is a local breeder been made aware that one of her kittens is being bred without her consent - I don't want to take any chances. 
Sounds like a hectic day...I stayed at home. The joys of motherhood. My wee one is just getting over this sickness/diarrhea bug.


----------



## Amalthea

Wow, Eileen!!! BUSY!!! I've not done a whole lot today... Went for a walk with the mutt. And I have an appt to have a scan done on my foot this evening. That's about it!


----------



## ditta

wow ive been busy too. went to rochdale to get parts for the van.......needed a new wing, grill, headlight unit and indicater unit, as most know my van is white.......only got a yellow wing in scrapyard, so my van will be partly the colour i wanted in the first place.....yellow like a taxi:lol2:

so its now with mechanic and will hopefully be better soon

instruction to said mechanic



check fuse box area coz my fuel guage dont work since we had a multi-mammate loose in van for 3 months......also dont remove spider web from my dash board as it is the spider who catches all the loose crickets in the van.........he said 'there is a special place for people like you yer know'

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> .........he said 'there is a special place for people like you yer know'
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Angela - can you just tell me where this girl lives???


----------



## fenwoman

ditta said:


> .he said 'there is a special place for people like you yer know'
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


 Yuss.it's called RFUK where we all meet up daily.:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> 'there is a special place for people like you yer know'
> 
> :lol2::lol2:





fenwoman said:


> Yuss.it's called RFUK where we all meet up daily.:crazy::crazy::crazy:


I would have posted earlier but Ive just had to mop up the spilt tea
PMSL:roll2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen have I really got this to look forward to :gasp: Im bad enough now:lol2:

Well today a GSD was running loose out the front of the house so after coaxing it from chasing the neighbours cats I managed to get a lead on it.
He was about 2 years old with a very new looking red collar and very sweet natured although he didnt like the neighbours toddler or the cats. He was a walking skeleton with ears so sore he had yellow pus running from them and sore weepy eyes. I tried to get him into a rescue but couldnt so had no choice but to ring the dog warden and let them take him. I swear to god if I ever meet his previous owners I will kill them with my bare hands. The dog warden was off sick so a man from the pound came and collected him but I dont think he was impressed when I said how long until you kill him? He kept saying we wont kill him we will sort his health and rehome him after 7 days, even then I said so after 7 days you will kill him? I have lost all faith in people I really have. Poor dog he didnt deserve to be so neglected:bash: Maybe his owner should have used the money they spent on the posh red collar with silver bones for a visit to the vets:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

shelllllllllllllllllll


i tried calling you before and it said your call cannot be connected :gasp: have you lost your phone again woman :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Eileen have I really got this to look forward to :gasp: Im bad enough now:lol2:
> 
> Well today a GSD was running loose out the front of the house so after coaxing it from chasing the neighbours cats I managed to get a lead on it.
> He was about 2 years old with a very new looking red collar and very sweet natured although he didnt like the neighbours toddler or the cats. He was a walking skeleton with ears so sore he had yellow pus running from them and sore weepy eyes. I tried to get him into a rescue but couldnt so had no choice but to ring the dog warden and let them take him. I swear to god if I ever meet his previous owners I will kill them with my bare hands. The dog warden was off sick so a man from the pound came and collected him but I dont think he was impressed when I said how long until you kill him? He kept saying we wont kill him we will sort his health and rehome him after 7 days, even then I said so after 7 days you will kill him? I have lost all faith in people I really have. Poor dog he didnt deserve to be so neglected:bash: Maybe his owner should have used the money they spent on the posh red collar with silver bones for a visit to the vets:devil:


Poor dog - maybe someones just got him and he's got out? That would explain the new collar and poor condition. Will they let you know what happens to him Shell?


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Emma my phone is on charge totally flat and turned off, sorry:blush:


Evie they gave me a phone number to shut me up I think and said ring anytime and we will update you so I will
That poor dog will haunt me
I dont believe that someone had just got him his ears were so painful and full of infection and his eyes were sore and weeping


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Emma my phone is on charge totally flat and turned off, sorry:blush:
> 
> 
> Evie they gave me a phone number to shut me up I think and said ring anytime and we will update you so I will
> That poor dog will haunt me


 
Ahhhhhhhhhh okies 

well suppose this is the best place to ask 

what should i do?????????

the young cat i posted about the other day being gang raped by many tom cats................

well her owners have moved and left her because they didnt have a cat box that they could take her in :bash:

i dont have a cat box or i would have lent them one 

but my fear is they will just not bother coming back at all for her i know she is more than definately pregnant as all the toms have vanished now so she obviously isnt in season anymore which would indicate her being up the duff 

i have been across and left her some dog/ferret kibble out as thats all i have and some tuna too along with a dish of water 

I cant bring her in here (as some of you know why) 

so what do i do ??


----------



## Shell195

Emma give these a ring and tell them whats happened
*CATS PROTECTION - HALIFAX, QUEENSBURY & BRIGHOUSE 
*Registered Charity no: 203644
Re-homing unwanted cats and kittens and trapping & neutering ferals in Halifax, Huddersfield and the surrounding areas. 
Cats Seeking Homes: Further cats seeking homes appear on their website, linked below. 
Neutering Assistance: Help may also be available toward the cost of neutering your cat. 
Lost & Found Register: If you have lost or found a cat in their area, contact the branch and they will post the details on their website. 
Postal Address: PO Box 90, Brighouse, HD6 4WS 
Branch Tel: 01484 711 728 
Email: [email protected]ail.co.uk
Web site: www.halifax.cats.org.uk


----------



## Emmaj

brilliant shell thank you 

she has only just been got so she could easily be spayed and not have to go through another litter of kittens 

if i could bring her in here i would but i really cant do it will give them a bell though and see what they think 

i mean they may come back for her but i want her care covered just incase they dont come back


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> brilliant shell thank you
> 
> she has only just been got so she could easily be spayed and not have to go through another litter of kittens
> 
> if i could bring her in here i would but i really cant do it will give them a bell though and see what they think
> 
> i mean they may come back for her but i want her care covered just incase they dont come back


 
Very wise, poor little cat


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Very wise, poor little cat


 
she is a sweet lil thing very friendly bless her


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen have I really got this to look forward to :gasp: Im bad enough now:lol2:


You sure do! Before the menopause I was in total control of all my faculties (that's physical as well as mental :lol:. My memory in particular was excellent!! Then came the menopause and along with a lot of physical faculites I also lost my memory and I've never managed to find it :sad: likewise the physical faculties haven't come back either :lol2:



Emmaj said:


> i mean they may come back for her but i want her care covered just incase they dont come back


If you want the truth Emma, I wouldn't let that stop me for one minute!! If they've left her they don't give Jack Schitt about her, so I would have no qualms whatsoever in taking her and finding her a home where somebody does care!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You sure do! Before the menopause I was in total control of all my faculties (that's physical as well as mental :lol:. My memory in particular was excellent!! Then came the menopause and along with a lot of physical faculites I also lost my memory and I've never managed to find it :sad: likewise the physical faculties haven't come back either :lol2:
> 
> If you want the truth Emma, I wouldn't let that stop me for one minute!! If they've left her they don't give Jack Schitt about her, so I would have no qualms whatsoever in taking her and finding her a home where somebody does care!


I just cant wait:gasp:


Emma I would also find a better place for her before she ends up having more kittens, poor kitty


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I just cant wait:gasp:
> 
> 
> Emma I would also find a better place for her before she ends up having more kittens, poor kitty


 
i agree it isnt that long since she had a litter and she is under a year old she isnt very old herself 

i will call the number 1st thing tomorrow and get her sorted i think:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I forgot to say no rush for the pouches and hammocks so dont worry if you forget to post them etc:whistling2:


----------



## MSL

Happy Birthday to me.....................


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday to you  Got anything fun planned?


----------



## Shell195

*







HAPPY BIRTHDAY PENNY














*


----------



## feorag

This forum is well weird! I'm now at Roz's and have been on her laptop for the last half hour or more and no new posts have shown up, so I thought none of you were on here. Finally Jen's post has just come up as a new post and I look and Shell's been on and Penny since I left home at 9:30 :bash:

Anyway, Jen, did you see my photos of the pouch I made for Shell's chippies?? I was wondering whether it would be good for sugar gliders too??

Happy Birthday Penny!!


----------



## MSL

Thankyou!!!

No fun plans....at work and then just the usual shuttling children round to various things!...go me!!!!!!

I did get a lovely snakey necklace from the children for my birthday though, what a surprise....lol!:no1:


----------



## feorag

Ooh lucky you! :lol2:

Hope you are liking it!


----------



## Esarosa

MSL said:


> Happy Birthday to me.....................


Happy birthday to you!


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Ooh lucky you! :lol2:
> 
> Hope you are liking it!


 
I have it on as we speak, had severl complimentary comments already.......although I am thining I would like a different colour as well......:whistling2: perhaps dark blue or dark green....


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> I have it on as we speak, had severl complimentary comments already.......although I am thining I would like a different colour as well......:whistling2: perhaps dark blue or dark green....


:lol2:

YOu did see that I wished you happy birthday too - just asking cos I cross posted with you and my post is now on the previous page!


----------



## Emmaj

Happy Birthday Penny :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Update i have called the number shell gave me last night about kitty kat and just waiting on them getting back to me i had to leave a name an number on machine 

so when i hear back will let people know whats happening with tigger :2thumb:

I have been across and given her some more food and fresh water this morning so i know she is eating and drinking bless her and she has been playing in my friend across the roads tree while we were sat having a coffee :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Happy birthday Penny, Its another sunny day here again, really nice!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Happy birthday Penny, Its another sunny day here again, really nice!


 
yips it is here too its loverly 

the dogs are laid out in the back yard sunbathing :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Yeps lovely and sunny here too:2thumb:

Poor kiitty I hope they can help her. Just a thought Emma but if you dont hear back by this afternoon give them another call as some rescues wont call back mobiles due to the cost


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yeps lovely and sunny here too:2thumb:
> 
> Poor kiitty I hope they can help her


 
Me too wish they would bloomin hurry up and get back to me lol 


they came back this morning reckoning trying to catch her but yet again no box to put her in excuse they couldnt get a cat box

i said they are about a tenner in argos or just get a cardboard box from the shop 

he said nah she will go mad if i put her in a cardboard box.............i said look if you dont want to take her just say i will contact cats protection and get her sorted out 

he said well no i dont really want to take her

i said well fine i will call cats protection and get the ball rolling to get her off the streets and sorted out then


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Me too wish they would bloomin hurry up and get back to me lol
> 
> 
> they came back this morning reckoning trying to catch her but yet again no box to put her in excuse they couldnt get a cat box
> 
> i said they are about a tenner in argos or just get a cardboard box from the shop
> 
> he said nah she will go mad if i put her in a cardboard box.............i said look if you dont want to take her just say i will contact cats protection and get her sorted out
> 
> he said well no i dont really want to take her
> 
> i said well fine i will call cats protection and get the ball rolling to get her off the streets and sorted out then


 
Emma I edited my last post if you look just in case the CPL dont get back to you


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma I edited my last post if you look just in case the CPL dont get back to you


 
yeah will try them again in a bit its like a recorded message you get so no option but to leave a message 

i was thinking about getting intouch with alison but i dont know 

what do you think shell?


----------



## Shell195

Very odd. A few weeks ago my friend heard a disturbance in the night and Albert our goose that thinks hes a duck was shouting. When she got up in the early morning the goose house back door was wide open and 2 of the female ducks were missing. The enclosure the sheds are in are close to the house and surrounded by very high fencing as a fox deterant and there was no siigns that a fox had been in.The door that was unbolted and open is never used so its been very puzzling as to what took the ducks and how the door was open.
Today my friend heard that the garden centre across the way had a break-in last night. All that was taken was a Jacket and the shower had been used??????????????????????????????????????????
We do wonder if the two things are connected which is very worrying as a fox can be stopped but how do you stop a person breaking in and stealing the birds in the dead of night???????????
I can see the sheds getting padlocks on them


----------



## Shell195

Whos Alison Emma?

EDIT Is she the nice RSPCA lady if so then I would do it I think


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Very odd. A few weeks ago my friend heard a disturbance in the night and Albert our goose that thinks hes a duck was shouting. When she got up in the early morning the goose house back door was wide open and 2 of the female ducks were missing. The enclosure the sheds are in are close to the house and surrounded by very high fencing as a fox deterant and there was no siigns that a fox had been in.The door that was unbolted and open is never used so its been very puzzling as to what took the ducks and how the door was open.
> Today my friend heard that the garden centre across the way had a break-in last night. All that was taken was a Jacket and the shower had been used??????????????????????????????????????????
> We do wonder if the two things are connected which is very worrying as a fox can be stopped but how do you stop a person breaking in and stealing the birds in the dead of night???????????
> I can see the sheds getting padlocks on them


 
eeeeeks yeah that is very wierd 

poor ducks you dread to think really dont you 

did the garden centre not have cctv ?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Whos Alison Emma?
> 
> EDIT Is she the nice RSPCA lady if so then I would do it I think


 
yeah thats her im sure she would help me out with her i may ring an leave her a message to give me a bell i think and see if she can pop up and capture her


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeks yeah that is very wierd
> 
> poor ducks you dread to think really dont you
> 
> did the garden centre not have cctv ?


I asked that question and the answer was not in the area of the break in:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I asked that question and the answer was not in the area of the break in:bash:


whats the point in having cctv then lol


----------



## ditta

happy birthday penny

ok ladies, im having a problem with spaghetti and i need advice as im pulling my hair out....<<shit i dont have that much>> ok as you know the kittens spend their nights in our bedroom and have done since they were teeny, ninja sleeps in bed with me and spaggy usually sleeps under the bed. ok now we have dice and she free roams in the bedroom so spaggy has now lost his quiet area. he now sleeps on the bed....<<poor sod>> and this is where the problem lies, he seems to have made this his sole mission in life, he has lots of off the floor areas to go to if he needs to, so WHAT IS THE PROBLEM i hear you scream.......he keeps chewing the buttons off the duvet cover and im at my witts end with it.
i can hear clicking noises at bottom of the bed i look and there he is biting the buttons off, as this is usually happening on cats side of the bed my legs dont reach to persuade him to stop........so the question is..........HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP MEEEEEEEEEEEE how do i stop him eating buttons......and i cant take the buttons off cos then he gets inside the cover as he does when im changing the bed.......is he 'acting out' cos of dice, has he got a fetish for buttons, is he just being a spaggy, please help me ladies


----------



## Evie

ditta said:


> happy birthday penny
> 
> ok ladies, im having a problem with spaghetti and i need advice as im pulling my hair out....<<shit i dont have that much>> ok as you know the kittens spend their nights in our bedroom and have done since they were teeny, ninja sleeps in bed with me and spaggy usually sleeps under the bed. ok now we have dice and she free roams in the bedroom so spaggy has now lost his quiet area. he now sleeps on the bed....<<poor sod>> and this is where the problem lies, he seems to have made this his sole mission in life, he has lots of off the floor areas to go to if he needs to, so WHAT IS THE PROBLEM i hear you scream.......he keeps chewing the buttons off the duvet cover and im at my witts end with it.
> i can hear clicking noises at bottom of the bed i look and there he is biting the buttons off, as this is usually happening on cats side of the bed my legs dont reach to persuade him to stop........so the question is..........HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP MEEEEEEEEEEEE how do i stop him eating buttons......and i cant take the buttons off cos then he gets inside the cover as he does when im changing the bed.......is he 'acting out' cos of dice, has he got a fetish for buttons, is he just being a spaggy, please help me ladies


 Can you not take off the buttons and put a big zip on - dunno where you would get such a big zip or maybe 2 zips, but there may be such a thing.


----------



## ditta

Evie said:


> Can you not take off the buttons and put a big zip on - dunno where you would get such a big zip or maybe 2 zips, but there may be such a thing.


well helen, needles and cotton and me dont make a good combination, and i would have to do all of them, and i think i would lose the will to live:lol2::lol2:

but thanks for your input:flrt:


----------



## Evie

ditta said:


> well helen, needles and cotton and me dont make a good combination, and i would have to do all of them, and i think i would lose the will to live:lol2::lol2:
> 
> but thanks for your input:flrt:


I'd be the same confronted with any kind of sewing - what about sticky velcro? Failing that you could just put some bitter lime on the buttons.
Thats me fresh out of ideas now :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Ditta you want to try having a naked kitty sucking your neck who then has a poly kitten sucking his neck.
I would buy a bitter spray for pets and spray the buttons with them. If he still does it you could try turning the duvet upside down for a few nights until he finds something else to entertain himself with
Have you tried using catnip spray somewhere in the room as he may move to that area. We have cat beds on top of the wardrobe for our bedroom cats maybe try that as cats like being high up(They dont use them often as they prefer to snuggle up with us and the dogs)
Just some ideas for you


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ditta you want to try having a naked kitty sucking your neck who then has a poly kitten sucking his neck.
> I would buy a bitter spray for pets and spray the buttons with them. If he still does it you could try turning the duvet upside down for a few nights until he finds something else to entertain himself with
> Have you tried using catnip spray somewhere in the room as he may move to that area. We have cat beds on top of the wardrobe for our bedroom cats maybe try that as cats like being high up(They dont use them often as they prefer to snuggle up with us and the dogs)
> Just some ideas for you


 
thanks helen and shell for your advice, i think im gonna remove all his teeth:lol2: he has lots of high up places he can go but he seems to be making a point with this, hes a boy,,,,i think thats his problem:lol2:


just off topic this made me giggle
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/375380-h-steps-dead.html


----------



## Evie

ditta said:


> thanks helen and shell for your advice, i think im gonna remove all his teeth:lol2: he has lots of high up places he can go but he seems to be making a point with this, hes a boy,,,,i think thats his problem:lol2:
> 
> 
> just off topic this made me giggle
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/375380-h-steps-dead.html


 
I'm pretty sure he'll be neutered so I won't suggest removing his 'buttons' :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I believe super glue works on keeping mouths shut, it would even stop you having to remove his teeth:whistling2: or get a large dog cage and put the said duvet inside it, climb in and lock the door. This means Ditta gets a nice undisturbed sleep and no naughty kitty eating the buttons


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I believe super glue works on keeping mouths shut, it would even stop you having to remove his teeth:whistling2:


 
hmmmmm theres an idea.........and helen yes his buttons have been removed..........hhmmm maybe thats why he wants these buttons:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hmmmmm theres an idea.........and helen yes his buttons have been removed..........hhmmm maybe thats why he wants these buttons:lol2:


 
I edited my last post:whistling2:
Another idea which is the best so far...............................get him a new ginger kitten to play with and the problem will be solved:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the Sanctuary shortly so wont be about until later tonight
My friend is off to buy some new Pekin bantams for her garden to go with the one remaining rescue girl she has. It will be a novelty BUYING chickens as we usually get rescued ones given to us but all the ones we have are to big or aggressive to go with Pinky so my friend is going to buy some instead


----------



## Emmaj

still no response from cats protection 

been over to feed tigger again this eve and give her water im very worried i think she is more than a week pregnant 

her nipples are very up and her tum feels rather fat she had a bit of a snuggle with me to say thank you for the food and water 

If i cant get intouch with them soon im gonna have to get her sorted she is gonna need fleaing too she looks to be rather full of the horrid lil things 

what can be used on a pregnant queen safely ?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Another idea which is the best so far...............................get him a new ginger kitten to play with and the problem will be solved:no1:


Feeling brave Shell??? :lol2:



Emmaj said:


> If i cant get intouch with them soon im gonna have to get her sorted she is gonna need fleaing too she looks to be rather full of the horrid lil things
> 
> what can be used on a pregnant queen safely ?


Frontline spot on is safe for pregnant queens??


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Feeling brave Shell??? :lol2:
> 
> Frontline spot on is safe for pregnant queens??


 
thanks eileen i may need to get some cos if i dont get no joy i have a feeling i may have to take her in here 

from feeling her tum today i would say she could be atleast 4 wks pregs  i could be wrong but she is a very petite kitty and her nipples are like chapple hat pegs 

she has an oriental look to her too long faced and big eared she has piercing yellow eyes too completely black apart from a teeny tuft of white on her breast


----------



## MSL

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone........another year older....sigh.
Well my day turned into a bit of a mare....got home from work to pick the kids up at 3.20,....phone call from Seths Agent (yes, I know it sounds pompous but I cant do anything about that!) saying we want him to audition for a film can you be in Islington, for 5.30.
So, other kids round at Nanas, 4 o'clock train to london, turn up at 5.30 after a nightmare tube journey at rush hour....audition for about 5 minutes and then all the way home.....great birthday!!!!!
Anyway it was his first one and he hasnt even had his official 'agency' training so it was a a bit slap dash..we find out tomorrow.......it is to play a young Robert Burns........so, no birthday dinner, a wrap from boots on the run..and I am a bit pooped!!!!!but quite a lot excited I have to admit!:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That's excellent Penny - how old is Seth??

I hope he was successful!!


----------



## Shell195

Been in from the sanctuary only a short while with my 3 new foster babies.
3 tiny 3 ounce hoglets, they were seen in a garden yesterday but even though they were piping loudly for Mum they were ignored by the lady until today(she thought they were sunbathing :gasp We took them into the sanctuary today after a vet check but as they need lots of TLC I was persuaded to bring them home:flrt:They are so very cute I just hope they are strong enough to pull through. One thing for sure though is that they will have to overwinter at the Sanctuary if they survive as they wont be heavy enough for release until next spring


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> That's excellent Penny - how old is Seth??
> 
> I hope he was successful!!


Thanks Eileen, Seth is 8 and we find out this morning...I am a bag of nerves!!!

Shell....awwwww babies!...I hope they are all ok and doing well.......are they little,little...do you have to get up to them in the night? or are they past that stage?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Happy birthday Penny! :2thumb: I think you should do something tonight instead to celebrate! Good luck to Seth!

OO Shell any chance of pics? bless them I hope they aren't too needy. 

Me and els are knackered this morning, we met my brother in Birmingham last night to go and see the Editors, they were excellent! :2thumb: But we got a bit lost trying to get onto the m6 as sat nav was being a bit rubbish! I'm working today as well!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> 3 tiny 3 ounce hoglets, they were seen in a garden yesterday but even though they were piping loudly for Mum they were ignored by the lady until today(she thought they were sunbathing :gasp


You know Shell, people never cease to amaze me - they truly don't! If she'd found a little kitten wandering around crying she wouldn't have ignored that, would she?

Anyway I hope they're all still with you this morning. On a warm day like yesterday they would no doubt have been very dehydrated if they hadn't been fed for a day, so the outlook wouldn't be too optimistic, but I'm sure you've been up through the night doing your duty and I so hope you've been successful

Penny, don't forget to let us know what is happening.

Emma, glad you enjoyed your night, but sorry you got lost! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Wll I fed then last thing with mashed kit e kat which they wolfed down. They refuse to drink any Esbilac milk at all so at least they are able to eat solids. Pics and update in a bit


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds promising


----------



## angoraferret

Hi guys hope you are all well, just an update on Shadow the kitten.

OMG she is sooooo naughty!!! She in coming up 9 weeks and has put on wieght and looks fab now.

Her favourite games are running up legs using all claws at high speeds and running round the ferret pens driving them crazy.

She shares the dog bed with my Lab all night but comes for a cuddle to sleep through the day.

The thing that tickles me most is the purring when she eats something nice, and if she gets in trouble and gets told off she pounces about growling. We are totally in love with her, even the hubby who never wanted a kitty.

My main worry is that she will find a way out of the yard as she loves being outside, but when i call her in she comes running to her name. I am too soft with her as she is not eating her biscuits, so she is getting cooked chicken and soft meat. Hoping to start introducing some raw as she gets older and get her onto kibble.

She is booked in next week for her jabs, bless her.


----------



## feorag

Good news about the hoglets Shell! :2thumbs: That's excellent!!

Also glad you're enjoying your new kitten Suzanne - she sounds like she's a typical kitten with loads of personality!

Well I've just dropped Harry of at the vet. Nothing wrong, just decided it was time to have another routine blood test, just to check out his kidneys and have also asked Myron to do a thyroid test too as he's lost weight (probably just his age) but he's being a bit more vocal nowadays, so I thought I'd better just get him an MOT in case anything is going wrong so we can get on top of it as quickly as possible.


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/376279-he-sure-getting-big.html


----------



## feorag

My word he is growing, isn't he?? 

I've only got 2 sleeps before I go and see the puppies - feel like you did when you went to see him!!! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

He's a big boy, that's for sure!! He's loving going out for walks, too!!!

Oooh!!! I know EXACTLY how you feel


----------



## feorag

Well that's me back from the vets having picked Harry up. The good news is that his kidney function is still normal :2thumb:

Myron has taken a urine sample and sent that away with the blood to check his thyroid, as he says urine samples can often indicate a loss of kidney function before the blood do, so should have those 2 results by early next week hopefully.

If they come back normal, I'll be ecstatic!!!


----------



## feorag

Took some photo of my ratty chappies a couple of days ago when they were out playing, so I've just posted them.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...9-angus-hamish-all-growed-up.html#post4694251


----------



## Amalthea

*fingers crossed* I am sure he'll be fine, though


----------



## freekygeeky

hello everyone! i havent been onthe fporum for a bit, so i thought i would update everyone by adding pictures/videos on to the Simba simba simba thread


----------



## Shell195

Ive finished running round for the day now Thank goodness.
The hoglets I think are 5/6 weeks old but very lightweight. They are now balling up very tightly which is a good sign but when the 3 boys are eating they are sooooooooooooooooo cute. They are eating well and unaided which is a good sign too. They refuse to touch any milk so Im not forcing the issue. Ive just been up and got them all round the dish to eat to which they all trundled off back to bed but had eaten a lot of what I left them this morning so not to concerned. I have them in a zoozone cage with a heatpad with newspaper and fleece at one end which they love to snuggle in. When I go up later I will take the camera with me and get some pics of them:flrt:

Penny any news on your son??

Eileen and Jen Ive commented on both your threads

Eileen Im glad that Harry`s tests were fine, Im sure his Thyroid one will be too


----------



## elle1331

Ok so i have been offered a wee kitten and just need a bit of advice, firstly i havent seen the kitten but my friend who has lots of cats has and said that its very unusual in colour. The kitten is 17 weeks and is sky blue coloured and is long haired, its eyes are also silvery blue. So what do you think its is as i have never heard of a definate blue clour cat and cant find pictures anywhere. 
I also have a problem as my older cat hates any other cats/kittens in the house and had to rehome Polly to a farmer friend who dotes on her and has turned her into the most pampered cat in ireland lol 
Im seriously thinking about taking the kitten on but am skeptical about how Willow (my older cat) will take to it


----------



## Shell195

elle1331 said:


> Ok so i have been offered a wee kitten and just need a bit of advice, firstly i havent seen the kitten but my friend who has lots of cats has and said that its very unusual in colour. The kitten is 17 weeks and is sky blue coloured and is long haired, its eyes are also silvery blue. So what do you think its is as i have never heard of a definate blue clour cat and cant find pictures anywhere.
> I also have a problem as my older cat hates any other cats/kittens in the house and had to rehome Polly to a farmer friend who dotes on her and has turned her into the most pampered cat in ireland lol
> Im seriously thinking about taking the kitten on but am skeptical about how Willow (my older cat) will take to it


 
Not sure on breed but you can get solid blue longhaired moggy kittens.
Was Polly a kitten or a cat??
How did you introduce them last time??
Introductions can take a long while as they should be done very slowly and the older the cat the longer it takes


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Not sure on breed but you can get solid blue longhaired moggy kittens.
> Was Polly a kitten or a cat??
> How did you introduce them last time??
> Introductions can take a long while as they should be done very slowly and the older the cat the longer it takes



as above you can get long and short haired plain blue or even tabby moggys (i have one!) 
And as above intorductions can be difficult just take it slowly and treat the older cat a little more make him her feel loved and special!


----------



## Emmaj

oooooo shell thats good news on the hoglets :2thumb:

i have still heard nothing about tigger either


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> oooooo shell thats good news on the hoglets :2thumb:
> 
> i have still heard nothing about tigger either


Ring some of the other numbers I gave you as they may be better


----------



## freekygeeky

here they are some videos
one of simba with a chicken showing his ''wildcat side''
one of simba in his box, his favourite toy
and one of tom in a box.. he has ALWAYS loved boxes 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/329298-simba-simba-simba-simba-7.html


----------



## Emmaj

yeps gonna start on them hun now : victory:


----------



## elle1331

Shell195 said:


> Not sure on breed but you can get solid blue longhaired moggy kittens.
> Was Polly a kitten or a cat??
> How did you introduce them last time??
> Introductions can take a long while as they should be done very slowly and the older the cat the longer it takes


I showed some russian blue cats and kittens to my friend through google and its not one of them hun, i know what russian blues look like and also long haired blue cats and its definatly not one of them. The mother cat is a white persian and she escaped over the netting that secures the garden. 
Polly was a wee kitten and at first they got on great it was only when Polly stated getting up a bit that Willow changed and would'nt let her be, every two minutes Willow would pounce on her and attack her to the extent that Polly would be bleeding and physically shaking, Willow is an old cat and very set in her ways and ive owned her since i was 16, i dont know what to do, i would love another kitten but im unsure because if Willow decides to take a dislike to it then its not fair on the kitten to be rehomed again. 



freekygeeky said:


> as above you can get long and short haired plain blue or even tabby moggys (i have one!)
> And as above intorductions can be difficult just take it slowly and treat the older cat a little more make him her feel loved and special!


Willow is the boss of the house hun, always has been and always will be. Introductions go fine maybe a wee bit of hissing but apart from that nothing major, i have a new pup Bud and Willow washes him gives him hugs so hes fine she has accepted him into the house but im just not sure what would happen if its another kitten. I also dont want the kids to get attached to a new kitten and have to rehome due to Willow being a mardy arse lol


----------



## feorag

To be totally honest Elle, I wouldn't take the kitten! I remember when you got Polly (she was the polydactyl kitten wasn't she?) and she was very young. If your older cat attacked her, when she grew up, then you could very likely end up in the same situation with this kitten and then it too would have to be re-homed, which I'm sorry to say I just don't think is fair to the kitten. I hate to say it, but I think you should let your older girl be a cat on her own, which is what she appears to want to be and wait until she has gone before you get another kitten.

I know this sounds harsh, but you have to put the animal's needs before your own and it just sounds like this cat doesn't want any other cats in her house and you have to respect her wishes - sorry! :blush:

On the subject of colour I've never seen a 'sky blue' cat before - most blue cats are not pale enough to be described as sky blue, unless they have silvering in their coat like a Korat does,but even then I wouldn't describe the colour as sky blue. 

And blue eyes are extremely unusual in any cat that doesn't exhibit the Siamese gene - in other words is a colourpoint cat.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I'm so tired!!! :gasp:

Shell that's excellent news on the hoglets, I know it's a stupid question but would they have the milk if it was mixed in with the cat food? Or will they be ok without it? 

Elle I agree with Eileen and don't think you should have another kitten if Willow is going to hate it, you will only end up getting stressed and upset when it goes horribly wrong. Maybe in years to come after Willow has gone you could get a couple when they are young so that they will be friends?

We are definately thinking that Freebie will be going to another home if he is offered one by someone who I know will look after him. One of my neighbours just realised he is ours and has told me all about what he gets up to when he's out the front........strutting around and starting fights!!! So not only is he a bully inside the house but outside too. Sigh.

Eileen that's great news about the blood test! :2thumb: Hopefully harry is going to be healthy for a long time!

Will check the other threads out now! : victory:


----------



## feorag

:blush: Oops, I forgot to mention about the hoglets too Shell. Got so engrossed in trying to phrase the kitty post in a way that Elle wouldn't take offence to that my concentration level failed after that!! :lol2:

I'm inclined to think that if they are as old as you think and they aren't interested in milk, then don't give them it! As long as they're getting good cat food that should be good enough for them without the added milk, don't you think Shell?


----------



## elle1331

feorag said:


> To be totally honest Elle, I wouldn't take the kitten! I remember when you got Polly (she was the polydactyl kitten wasn't she?) and she was very young. If your older cat attacked her, when she grew up, then you could very likely end up in the same situation with this kitten and then it too would have to be re-homed, which I'm sorry to say I just don't think is fair to the kitten. I hate to say it, but I think you should let your older girl be a cat on her own, which is what she appears to want to be and wait until she has gone before you get another kitten.
> 
> I know this sounds harsh, but you have to put the animal's needs before your own and it just sounds like this cat doesn't want any other cats in her house and you have to respect her wishes - sorry! :blush:
> 
> On the subject of colour I've never seen a 'sky blue' cat before - most blue cats are not pale enough to be described as sky blue, unless they have silvering in their coat like a Korat does,but even then I wouldn't describe the colour as sky blue.
> 
> And blue eyes are extremely unusual in any cat that doesn't exhibit the Siamese gene - in other words is a colourpoint cat.


Thats fine hunni thank you for the advice its much appreciated and taken on board lol i just wondered if any of you more experienced owners knew any magic tricks that would allow us to get another cat/kitten without the bog boss lady turning into the cat from hell lol 
I would never take on another pet on a whim if i knew that the outcome could result in the same as its just not fair on anyone. 
Once again thank you x x x
Edit thank you also for the info on this kitten's colour x 



butterfingersbimbo said:


> I'm so tired!!! :gasp:
> 
> Shell that's excellent news on the hoglets, I know it's a stupid question but would they have the milk if it was mixed in with the cat food? Or will they be ok without it?
> 
> Elle I agree with Eileen and don't think you should have another kitten if Willow is going to hate it, you will only end up getting stressed and upset when it goes horribly wrong. Maybe in years to come after Willow has gone you could get a couple when they are young so that they will be friends?
> 
> We are definately thinking that Freebie will be going to another home if he is offered one by someone who I know will look after him. One of my neighbours just realised he is ours and has told me all about what he gets up to when he's out the front........strutting around and starting fights!!! So not only is he a bully inside the house but outside too. Sigh.
> 
> Eileen that's great news about the blood test! :2thumb: Hopefully harry is going to be healthy for a long time!
> 
> Will check the other threads out now! : victory:


Thank you too hunni, i would love another kitten and so would the kids but its just not possible at the mo. 
I wouldnt change Willow for the world but just wish she was more forgiving sometimes.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Not sure on breed but you can get solid blue longhaired moggy kittens.
> Was Polly a kitten or a cat??
> How did you introduce them last time??
> Introductions can take a long while as they should be done very slowly and the older the cat the longer it takes


Here are some solid blue long haired titties. Taken today.
Delphi looking very handsome.








and his sister Moonie









hmm Moonie doesn't look long haired at all in the photo. Neither are really long like a persian. I suppose they are semi long. Still handsome though.


----------



## fenwoman

Cats like BARF too.
Today was my abattoir day for the dog meat. The cats love it too.
Here is Guinness with some meat he pinched off Chalky.

















and here is Tiggy ( Tigra) with a big bone.


----------



## rach666

fenwoman said:


> Here are some solid blue long haired titties. Taken today.
> Delphi looking very handsome.
> image
> and his sister Moonie
> image
> 
> hmm Moonie doesn't look long haired at all in the photo. Neither are really long like a persian. I suppose they are semi long. Still handsome though.


 

they are beautiful ! delphi looks so elegant sat their:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Those little titties are growing into beautiful cats, Pam! :2thumb:

Elle, thank you for taking the advice in the way that it was meant! :notworthy:

I think if Willow had been aggressive to Polly in the beginning then it might have worked out to introduce another kitten, but as she was fine with Polly in the beginning and then began to hate her when she started to grow up, would make me much more wary.

However, some people instantly dislike others for no accountable reason and it can and I'm sure does, happen in animals too. You could get this kitten and Willow might accept it, but it's such a large _might_ that I personally wouldn't be prepared to take the risk.


----------



## fenwoman

Does anyone else think that Delphi has a very oriental looking head? Perhaps this is why I find him so attractive.


----------



## elle1331

feorag said:


> Those little titties are growing into beautiful cats, Pam! :2thumb:
> 
> Elle, thank you for taking the advice in the way that it was meant! :notworthy:
> 
> I think if Willow had been aggressive to Polly in the beginning then it might have worked out to introduce another kitten, but as she was fine with Polly in the beginning and then began to hate her when she started to grow up, would make me much more wary.
> 
> However, some people instantly dislike others for no accountable reason and it can and I'm sure does, happen in animals too. You could get this kitten and Willow might accept it, but it's such a large _might_ that I personally wouldn't be prepared to take the risk.


That's ok Eileen i wouldn't do it as i know how it turned out last time and its just not fair and that's the reason i have not taken on the kitten as i didnt want to post on here in a few months saying i have problems. Its a very stressful situation to go through for the cats and my family and its just something im not prepared to do again. 
Thank you for you straight forward answer hun lol im an adult and dont really like sugar coating lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

elle1331 said:


> That's ok Eileen i wouldn't do it as i know how it turned out last time and its just not fair and that's the reason i have not taken on the kitten as i didnt want to post on here in a few months saying i have problems. Its a very stressful situation to go through for the cats and my family and its just something im not prepared to do again.
> *Thank you for you straight forward answer hun lol im an adult and dont really like sugar coating lo*l


How lovely would this forum be with lots more people who think as you do hun! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Does anyone else think that Delphi has a very oriental looking head? Perhaps this is why I find him so attractive.


i agree she is my fav! stunning. and her coat is scrummy!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :blush: Oops, I forgot to mention about the hoglets too Shell. Got so engrossed in trying to phrase the kitty post in a way that Elle wouldn't take offence to that my concentration level failed after that!! :lol2:
> 
> *I'm inclined to think that if they are as old as you think and they aren't interested in milk, then don't give them it! As long as they're getting good cat food that should be good enough for them without the added milk, don't you think Shell?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> This is why Im not stressing them by insisting they have milk. They are eating well at the minute so Im not even going to try and mix the food with milk in case it puts them off eating at all. I just hope that their time with no mum or source of food/water hasnt damaged their internal organs


----------



## Emmaj

shell i contacted some more of the rescues on that list you gave me an all they can do is put her on a waiting list  and they said the waiting lists are long at all the places i called 

what the hell do i do with this poor cat


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Does anyone else think that Delphi has a very oriental looking head? Perhaps this is why I find him so attractive.


She looks more 'foreign' type to me than oriental. I would say that she looks more like an Angora actually. The ear and eye set and eye shape










Just done a quick google - can't find one that's looking directly at the camera like Delphi, but this will give you a good idea of why I'm thinking Angora type rather than oriental type



butterfingersbimbo said:


> How lovely would this forum be with lots more people who think as you do hun! :2thumb:


Emma - you are so right!! :notworthy:

Oh dear Emma (J!:lol I don't know what you can do about your pussy cat - I think all the rescues are full to overflowing at the minute.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> How lovely would this forum be with lots more people who think as you do hun! :2thumb:


 
I so agree: victory:

Well done Elle for being sensible :no1: Its so easy to want a cute kitten but sometimes we have to put their needs first and some cats will NEVER share as you have found out. I remember Polly now Eileen has mentioned the poly kitten. I ended up getting a black Poly boy who is one of the easiest kittens I have ever had and part of that is your fault for showing pics of your girl:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Could the rest of the blame lie with me, by any chance?


----------



## feorag

Well you certainly played your part!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> shell i contacted some more of the rescues on that list you gave me an all they can do is put her on a waiting list  and they said the waiting lists are long at all the places i called
> 
> what the hell do i do with this poor cat


 
That is the problem Emma all the rescues are full and rehoming very little due to the credit crisis. Perhaps you should take her in yours until you do find somewhere for her.
Maybe Pam would like another pregnant Titty:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That is the problem Emma all the rescues are full and rehoming very little due to the credit crisis. Perhaps you should take her in yours until you do find somewhere for her.
> Maybe Pam would like another pregnant Titty:whistling2:


its looking like i might have to though would be better for me if someone could take her :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Could the rest of the blame lie with me, by any chance?


 

What do you mean COULD, Elle only played a small part but you showed pics of kittens locally so the the rest of the blame is down to you:bash:


Only joking hes the sweetest most gentle boy who adores Dennis. In fact he suckles Dennis`s neck whenever Dennis suckles my neck:gasp: and if Dennis shoulder rides so does Tom Tom in fact hes a Sphynx wanna be:lol2: Whatever Dennis does Tom Tom does too:flrt:


----------



## feorag

I appreciate your problem Emma, but for the minute can you not take her in, otherwise the owners might come back and take her and then where will she end up???

Shell, I posted off the hammocks and pouches to you this morning when I went to pick up Harry at the vets, so hopefully they should be with you early next week.

Let me know what you think and if you're happy with them I'll 'invoice' you! :lol2:

You can also tell me what you think about the pouches and whether I should make some more and put them on here.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I appreciate your problem Emma, but for the minute can you not take her in, otherwise the owners might come back and take her and then where will she end up???
> 
> Shell, I posted off the hammocks and pouches to you this morning when I went to pick up Harry at the vets, so hopefully they should be with you early next week.
> 
> Let me know what you think and if you're happy with them I'll 'invoice' you! :lol2:
> 
> You can also tell me what you think about the pouches and whether I should make some more and put them on here.


 
:lol2: Eileen of course I will be happy with them, tut, silly woman, Ive never not been happy with anything you have made. I love your creations:flrt: Its not long until its time for a new Dennis jumper as winter is setting in. Can you think of a new design in the same size as his Menace jumper??


----------



## elle1331

butterfingersbimbo said:


> How lovely would this forum be with lots more people who think as you do hun! :2thumb:


Thank you hun but im just a responsible cat owner nothing more nothing less and that's where my priorities lie, being an owner or being owned as is the case with me its just not possible. Ahhh well i can still get all mushy at other peoples cats/kittens on here lol 



Shell195 said:


> I so agree: victory:
> 
> Well done Elle for being sensible :no1: Its so easy to want a cute kitten but sometimes we have to put their needs first and some cats will NEVER share as you have found out. I remember Polly now Eileen has mentioned the poly kitten. I ended up getting a black Poly boy who is one of the easiest kittens I have ever had and part of that is your fault for showing pics of your girl:lol2:


Totally agree huni it wouldnt be fair, Willow will tollerate kittens but older cats she wont, maybe its because ive had her for so many years and she has always been my lap cat thats the reason or maybe its just her being crabby lol i dunno but my house will always be a one cat house. I still see Polly and she has turned out into the most beautiful well looked after pampered pet, a proper wee mouser but is always the lady lol 
You must put piccys up of yours hun :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I'm almost finished the one I'm making with the tweed wool. I've made it for a male dog, so the underneath is shorter to allow for the necessary appendages not to be inside the jumper for wee wees! :lol2:

I'll show you a photograph when I've done it. It was almost finished 3 weeks ago, just needs one armhole done! Just haven't seemed to find the time to finish it off!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

are people watchin this cookin program about britians best dish? theres someone on there who runs a ferret rescue n she looks very familiar! missed where she is from though! anyone know her? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

No, not watching it, cos upstairs f*rting about on here!!! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> No, not watching it, cos upstairs f*rting about on here!!! :lol2:


its makin me hungry eileen..... and all ive got for tea is dauliflower, peas, sweetcorn and mash!


----------



## feorag

You should worry - I'm back to fat again, so I'm sitting eating a slimming bar upstairs so I don't have to watch Barry tucking in to a Chicken & black bean chinese!!! :sad:

BTW I did go downstairs and caught the end of the programme, but didn't recognise any of the women, so whoever she was she must be across your neck of the woods! Which one was she - the starter, the main course or the weird eye-make-up pudding woman! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I appreciate your problem Emma, but for the minute can you not take her in, otherwise the owners might come back and take her and then where will she end up???
> 
> Shell, I posted off the hammocks and pouches to you this morning when I went to pick up Harry at the vets, so hopefully they should be with you early next week.
> 
> Let me know what you think and if you're happy with them I'll 'invoice' you! :lol2:
> 
> You can also tell me what you think about the pouches and whether I should make some more and put them on here.


 
eileen when i come back later on as im poppin out for a bit i will go and bring her in as she will be waiting for food i have a dog crate i can set up with a blanket and a litter tray and food bowls so i will go and bring her in when i get back 

im really gonna have to get some cat biccis as i dont think ferret kibble an dog kibble will be too good for her for long


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

just wondering, do you approve of a cat harness, to introduce a cat to outside?
i'm not sure what ithink, but there is NO way we are going to be able to keep jasper in.... i want to walk him around the safer places, because we live practially on a busy road you see............


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> im really gonna have to get some cat biccis as i dont think ferret kibble an dog kibble will be too good for her for long


Yes, because from your description of the nips, she's likely about 4+ weeks into her pregnancy and so needs kitten food for the higher protein content.



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> just wondering, do you approve of a cat harness, to introduce a cat to outside?
> i'm not sure what ithink, but there is NO way we are going to be able to keep jasper in.... i want to walk him around the safer places, because we live practially on a busy road you see............


I wouldn't have a problem with a harness - what would worry me though is if I'm out with my cat on a harness outside my own garden and a dog came along and tried to attack it............. other than that no probs at all.


----------



## Shell195

I forgot to tell you all.....................................................................

Conner is here for the weekend he came about an hour ago:flrt::flrt::flrt: Weve not actually seen him much as Sophie has kidnapped him:lol2: He remembers 2 of the dogs we had when he was here little Josh and Claude. I cant believe how good the dogs are with him. They barked when him, his Mum and brother came in but we had shut them in the other room with the childgate across the door so they didnt jump all over them
They have all had a dog treat off him and are acting as if he has always lived here:flrt: Hes had a tour of the zoo and is impressed by all the pets, I dont think hes seen anyone else with so many(but then we arent your average family:lol2
Emma thats a good idea poor kitty and as Eileen says kitten food is neeed for pregnant queens.
Eileen you will have to let me see the jumper when its finished so dont forget the pics. Only 2 more sleeps until you go and visit your prospective new puppy:flrt: Will he/she have a Scottish name??

Elle I will dig up my Poly kittens thread as Ive not got many new good pics of him at the minute


----------



## freekygeeky

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> just wondering, do you approve of a cat harness, to introduce a cat to outside?
> i'm not sure what ithink, but there is NO way we are going to be able to keep jasper in.... i want to walk him around the safer places, because we live practially on a busy road you see............


we use them for our garden though (when getting little ones introduced  )


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

freekygeeky said:


> we use them for our garden though (when getting little ones introduced  )


 thanks, i thought about the garden first 
: victory:


----------



## Shell195

Why not catproof your garden then Jasper can play safely without the worry of any harm coming to him


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen you will have to let me see the jumper when its finished so dont forget the pics. Only 2 more sleeps until you go and visit your prospective new puppy:flrt: Will he/she have a Scottish name??


How well you know me! :lol2: Most likely he/she will!

Although Barry has to have a hand in it so he might make a suggestion, but of course if I don't like it, we won't be using it!!! :grin1:

I'm so pleased you have Connor to stay with you and I too am surprised he remembers some of your animals when he was so young when he last saw you! I hope you have a fabulous weekend with him! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

He is so funny and writes and sings his own songs too. He walked into Sophies bedroom and looked at all the teddies on the bottom of her bed picked up the rabbit and said this is mine isnt it :gasp: Hes quite right too.
I cant believe what a good memory he has


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Shell195 said:


> Why not catproof your garden then Jasper can play safely without the worry of any harm coming to him


 i suggested that to the 'rents and they said "it'll cost too much, plus susie and dusty come in and out don't they"
dustys next doors cat, a really freindly old boy, poor little lads got arthritis tho 
and susie is out most of the time now, so she probably wouldn't apporve either

i said it was a good idea, but then i thought.... we could always do it on the flat roof :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Native hedgehog babies :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> She looks more 'foreign' type to me than oriental. I would say that she looks more like an Angora actually. The ear and eye set and eye shape
> 
> image
> 
> Just done a quick google - can't find one that's looking directly at the camera like Delphi, but this will give you a good idea of why I'm thinking Angora type rather than oriental type


 I can definately see a resemblance there. It's a longish face and wedge shaped head I think. Either way, my Delphi is a devlish handsome chap.





> Oh dear Emma (J!:lol I don't know what you can do about your pussy cat - I think all the rescues are full to overflowing at the minute.


 Can you get it to me?


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I can definately see a resemblance there. It's a longish face and wedge shaped head I think. Either way, my Delphi is a devlish handsome chap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get it to me?



so your not going to be just a doggy crazy lady, but a crazy cat lady too? (its my dream to be one!!)


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its makin me hungry eileen..... and all ive got for tea is dauliflower, peas, sweetcorn and mash!


I had a couple of pigs trotters and a baked potato :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> so your not going to be just a doggy crazy lady, but a crazy cat lady too? (its my dream to be one!!)


I have no plans to be either but if something needs help and I am able to offer it, then I will. Cats are no trouble really once they are neutered because I'm lucky enough to have my own land surrounded by fields. They come in and eat and sleep or go out to hunt and sunbathe. No trouble at all.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I have no plans to be either but if something needs help and I am able to offer it, then I will. Cats are no trouble really once they are neutered because I'm lucky enough to have my own land surrounded by fields. They come in and eat and sleep or go out to hunt and sunbathe. No trouble at all.


sounds brilliant, i wanna be a cat at your house! lol


----------



## Amalthea

I snagged a big cat scratcher off freecycle and the puds are loving it!! So they now have several small ones and one large one upstairs and a large one downstairs.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I snagged a big cat scratcher off freecycle and the puds are loving it!! So they now have several small ones and one large one upstairs and a large one downstairs.


 
Lucky you, I never see anything like that on ours :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't think I'd get it, cuz I didn't see it come in, just saw the e-mail sitting in my inbox. But I figgered I might as well try and she mailed me today saying it was mine if I still wanted it


----------



## Shell195

Ive just cleaned out all the small furry and spikey critters, done 2 loads of washing, cleaned the house from top to bottom and am now sitting down for a well earned brew. Ive still got the 2 Vivs to do yet.
Ive also bleached all the litter trays(8 huge hooded ones). I have had a very productive day so far:whistling2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Ive just cleaned out all the small furry and spikey critters, done 2 loads of washing, cleaned the house from top to bottom and am now sitting down for a well earned brew. Ive still got the 2 Vivs to do yet.
> Ive also bleached all the litter trays(8 huge hooded ones). I have had a very productive day so far:whistling2:


Ooh you make me sick! All I've managed to do is trudge round the park with the dogs and then come home and nurse my hangover with copious amounts of coffee and paracetamol.
I've been roped into going shopping for gerbils with a friend this afternoon. First pets for his little girls. I tried just giving him a recomendation but they insist I have to go too :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Ooh you make me sick! All I've managed to do is trudge round the park with the dogs and then come home and nurse my hangover with copious amounts of coffee and paracetamol.
> I've been roped into going shopping for gerbils with a friend this afternoon. First pets for his little girls. I tried just giving him a recomendation but they insist I have to go too :roll:


Ive still got to excercise 11 dogs:whistling2:
Have a great time Gerbil shopping :no1: That actually sounds like my kind of shopping it beats going to Asda anyday:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gerbil shopping sounds good!

I think we are going to take Diesel out for a play and I've got a party to do tonight. Not nearly as productive as your day, Shell!!


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Ive still got to excercise 11 dogs:whistling2:
> Have a great time Gerbil shopping :no1: That actually sounds like my kind of shopping it beats going to Asda anyday:lol2:


Sent hubby to Asda this morning while I was still in bed :blush:
I'm just sat here waiting for the gerbil people to ring me - maybe they've changed their mind and I can slob around all afternoon as well :no1:
Mind you it is really sweet - the little girls are lovely and they will be soooo excited to be getting their first ever pets :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just cleaned out all the small furry and spikey critters, done 2 loads of washing, cleaned the house from top to bottom and am now sitting down for a well earned brew. Ive still got the 2 Vivs to do yet.
> Ive also bleached all the litter trays(8 huge hooded ones). I have had a very productive day so far:whistling2:


You put me to shame, Shell! So far I've put some food away, fed the ratties, cleaned half the kitchen worktops and sat!!!

Now I'm on my way downstairs to finish cleaning the kitchen worktops, clean out the rats, dust, hoover and all that stuff that I so don't like doing, cos tomorrow we'll be out all day puppy visiting! :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

You've all one much more than me! lol, ive done the litter trays, fed round, cleaned the chickens and geese out, cut the goats feet and walked the dogs.

Have fun tomorrow Eileen!


----------



## feorag

Oh I will Joe - I will!! Surrounded by GSDs of course I will!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh I will Joe - I will!! Surrounded by GSDs of course I will!!! :2thumb:


Just one more sleep to go, Im so excited for you Eileen:jump:


----------



## Amalthea

Yay!!! I'm excited for you, too *lol*


----------



## Shell195

All this puppy excitement makes me want one until I clear up yet more hair, buy more food and spend more money at the vets then the moment passes:lol2: Ive just had a claw clipping session, I hate clipping black claws:bash: Im glad only 4 of them needed claws clipped the rest have worn their own down:notworthy:


----------



## feorag

Oh I don't like doing black claws either - I snip away merrily at all the cats because the quick is so easy to spot - but when it came to doing my rabbit :gasp: I hated it!!!

Never did the dogs, but then a percentage of their exercise was on concrete so never been necessary.


----------



## Amalthea

We went out to the park for a picnic with Diesel today  Got him to wade into the lake a bit  He's knackered now, bless him!


----------



## freekygeeky

wee need lots of pics elieen!! 

May i ask some advise (before ringing up the vet)

We had simba done a little earlier than we were going to do so, beacuse of his ''humping'' we were told that in 2 weeks his testosterone levels would go down and he would stop...... he has actually got worse, now its not just my dressingown, but ANYTHING thats mine...i caught him humping my bra today. Anythign that smells of me he will do it. Its kinda not funny anymore. IF he is on my lap, and im stroking him (he has finially gained an interest/trust to sit on peoples laps, whoop!) on my lap, he will grab hold, bite and not let go whilst humping. He bit my boob last night and wouldnt let go i had to prize his teeth apart.... now..... what can be done ?


----------



## feorag

Finally finished little doggie jacket - what d'ya think???


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> wee need lots of pics elieen!!
> 
> May i ask some advise (before ringing up the vet)
> 
> We had simba done a little earlier than we were going to do so, beacuse of his ''humping'' we were told that in 2 weeks his testosterone levels would go down and he would stop...... he has actually got worse, now its not just my dressingown, but ANYTHING thats mine...i caught him humping my bra today. Anythign that smells of me he will do it. Its kinda not funny anymore. IF he is on my lap, and im stroking him (he has finially gained an interest/trust to sit on peoples laps, whoop!) on my lap, he will grab hold, bite and not let go whilst humping. He bit my boob last night and wouldnt let go i had to prize his teeth apart.... now..... what can be done ?


Gina Im so sorry but PMSL:roll2:
Some constructive advice: His testosterone levels will drop it can take up to 6 weeks so you need to discourage him as much as possible until then. Maybe spray his toys with catnip to take his mind off humping. What a randy boy he is
:lol2: Simba has the hots for Gina:whistling2: PMSL again...............bad me :bash:Im sorry Gina I just cant help it :lol:







feorag said:


> Finally finished little doggie jacket - what d'ya think???
> 
> image


That looks excellent Eileen :no1:so you havent just been sitting have you your needles have been clicking away


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina Im so sorry but PMSL:roll2:
> Some constructive advice: His testosterone levels will drop it can take up to 6 weeks so you need to discourage him as much as possible until then. Maybe spray his toys with catnip to take his mind off humping. What a randy boy he is
> :lol2: Simba has the hots for Gina:whistling2: PMSL again...............bad me :bash:Im sorry Gina I just cant help it :lol:
> 
> 
> Your mean, m*ean mean mean mean MEAN!* Well i didnt reallise it woudl take 6 weeks!! Lieing vet! lol.
> We art ''telling him off'' and stopping him from doing it... but he still does it. Toys .... he isnt intersted any more. He has ruined TWO of my bras....pfttt.... should of got a puppy! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks excellent Eileen :no1:so you havent just been sitting have you your needles have been clicking away


it does look great.... now elieen, you need to make me one! lol


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I missed Gina's post cos she posted at the same time as me and mine ended up under hers!

Shell you are so bad laughing at her, poor girl! :roll2: PMSL!!! 

I wish I could say I had been knitting tonight, but I finished it last night! :lol2:

I have, however, cleaned the bathroom and all the kitchen workbenches and washed, oh and dusted, oh and planted some hyacinth bulbs for Christmas!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :lol2: I missed gina's post cos she posted at the same time as me and mine ended up under hers!
> 
> Shell you are so bad laughing at her, poor girl! :roll2: Pmsl!!!



*meany!*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just thought id put a couple of pics of the boys, 

heres spaggi








and heres our little boy Ninja who was havin a cuddle this mornin, please excuse the nudity lol!


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> *meany!*


Moi??? :whistling2:

Lovely photographs Cat - strategically taken I think!! :whistling2:

Not long before I go and look at my puppies! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Moi??? :whistling2:
> 
> Lovely photographs Cat - strategically taken I think!! :whistling2:
> 
> Not long before I go and look at my puppies! :2thumb:


lmao! yeah go look at your puppies, instead of lookin at mine :whistling2::lol2:

he just came, got in the covers n snuggled! he always does it to ditta but rarely does it with me so he made my hangover not so bad :lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao! yeah go look at your puppies, instead of lookin at mine :whistling2::lol2:


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: 

My Pasht used to sleep like that too - I've got a similar photograph somehwere! :lol2:

When he died Sorcha took over that place and when she died Luna did and now I've got no-one - Harry likes to sleep in between us, so I only get cat cuddles when I'm lying on my rhs, which I don't do very often! :sad:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Moi??? :whistling2:
> 
> Lovely photographs Cat - strategically taken I think!! :whistling2:
> 
> Not long before I go and look at my puppie*s*! :2thumb:



Puppies plural?! Are you getting both of them then :flrt: Do you get to bring home the new addition(s) today?


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Cat excellent photos, sort of a Burlesque type pose

I think Eileen may have left to see the puppies now and as far as Im aware shes only getting one but Im not sure if the puppy comes home today or not
Cant wait for photos:flrt:

Conner goes home shortly :sad: but is coming back in a fortnight :flrt:


----------



## Evie

While we are waiting for the puppy pictures I thought I'd post some cuddling cat pics - they luffs each other :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Hi all! Lovely kitties Evie!

Gina I'm sorry but :lol2: he's got to be the randiest cat ever!!!! :lol2:

Wonder how Eileen's getting on? :whistling2:


----------



## Evie

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Hi all! Lovely kitties Evie!
> 
> Gina I'm sorry but :lol2: he's got to be the randiest cat ever!!!! :lol2:
> 
> Wonder how Eileen's getting on? :whistling2:


Thanks, they are loverly aren't they.

We should get a thread ready for Eileens puppy :flrt::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gina I'm sorry but :lol2: he's got to be the randiest cat ever!!!! :lol2:


lol...
NOT funny. lol


----------



## Evie

freekygeeky said:


> lol...
> NOT funny. lol


It is very funny - I giggled everytime I thought about it last night :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Evie said:


> It is very funny - I giggled everytime I thought about it last night :lol2:


*sniff*
what i dont understand is though....i am his mum i brought him up i gave him his milk he follows me everywhere... yet he does that over me... WRONG... lol.

Ill share you a pic of it! 

Look at the LOVE in his EYES! Lol!!!!









when he was little and did it it was cute!


----------



## Evie

I see his eyes, it ain't love - he's a very naughty boy. I showed my hubby your post and he laughed too! I don't understand how its only you that doesn't think its funny :roll2:

Makes my hands go defensively to my chest just thinking about it - ouch ouch ouch :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

We have just dropped Conner off at home. he didnt want to go so hes coming back next weekend:2thumb:

Evie you puds are gorgeous but now you have made me upset as I miss my Benjie cat so much...:flrt:.........................I love Oriental Blacks.
My poor boy was PTS at 14 months as when we bought him we were told he had an attitude well that wasnt surprising tbh as sometime as a very young kitten while he was still at the breeders he had a crush injury that damaged his pelvis and spine. It showed up on the Xrays our vet did after investigating the diarrhea he constantly had. The injuries had caused nerve damage in his spine which caused him to have little bowel control. We had him pts to prevent further suffering as his constant licking caused bad ulcers which refused to heal.
The breeder was horrible when we questioned him further:bash:






Come on Eileen you must be back now. I bet shes busy playing with her new baby instead of letting us see him/her:whistling2:
I cried buckets over that cat


----------



## Shell195

Gina it is funny, very, very funny and that aint love in his eyes its lust PMSL:roll2: AGAIN :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

on our way to emergancy vets 
wish me luck.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> on our way to emergancy vets
> wish me luck.


 
Why, What, who ???
Good luck Gina


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> We have just dropped Conner off at home. he didnt want to go so hes coming back next weekend:2thumb:
> 
> Evie you puds are gorgeous but now you have made me upset as I miss my Benjie cat so much...:flrt:.........................I love Oriental Blacks.
> My poor boy was PTS at 14 months as when we bought him we were told he had an attitude well that wasnt surprising tbh as sometime as a very young kitten while he was still at the breeders he had a crush injury that damaged his pelvis and spine. It showed up on the Xrays our vet did after investigating the diarrhea he constantly had. The injuries had caused nerve damage in his spine which caused him to have little bowel control. We had him pts to prevent further suffering as his constant licking caused bad ulcers which refused to heal.
> The breeder was horrible when we questioned him further:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Eileen you must be back now. I bet shes busy playing with her new baby instead of letting us see him/her:whistling2:
> I cried buckets over that cat


 
Such a young age to lose your boy Shell.
I don't know if you remember how dreadful Kaito was when we got him, but he is so affectionate and loving now. He even stopped yowling when we got Mido to keep him company (our old cat Hobbes doesn't like him much - prefers dogs). My hubby 'tamed' him and then Mido gave him loads more confidence. He hasn't yowled like a proper oriental for months, and he doesn't bite anymore. He even lets me cut his nails which was inconceivable in the beginning. If we have visitors they always end up with both cats on their knee - whether they want them or not! :lol2:

How far has Eileen gone on her puppy mission?

Edit: Shell I've put some pics of the old girl in the pic section.


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> We have just dropped Conner off at home. he didnt want to go so hes coming back next weekend:2thumb:
> 
> Evie you puds are gorgeous but now you have made me upset as I miss my Benjie cat so much...:flrt:.........................I love Oriental Blacks.
> My poor boy was PTS at 14 months as when we bought him we were told he had an attitude well that wasnt surprising tbh as sometime as a very young kitten while he was still at the breeders he had a crush injury that damaged his pelvis and spine. It showed up on the Xrays our vet did after investigating the diarrhea he constantly had. The injuries had caused nerve damage in his spine which caused him to have little bowel control. We had him pts to prevent further suffering as his constant licking caused bad ulcers which refused to heal.
> The breeder was horrible when we questioned him further:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Eileen you must be back now. I bet shes busy playing with her new baby instead of letting us see him/her:whistling2:
> I cried buckets over that cat


That's awful poor cat and what an awful breeder 

Yes come on Eileen where are the updates?

Gina it is quite amusing, he is just a boy who has needs clearly. I don't know why you are grossed out by it :whistling2: Must admit it would freak me out too but it is very amusing.

[edit]


freekygeeky said:


> on our way to emergancy vets
> wish me luck.


Who what when how? Good luck Gina :?


----------



## Evie

freekygeeky said:


> on our way to emergancy vets
> wish me luck.


Good luck - hope it isn't too serious.


----------



## Fuzzy_Buzzy

Wow I didnt realise how common cats are and are on this site. I have to small kittens called Spot and Fuzzball. Will post piccies up when I get 5 mins


----------



## Evie

Fuzzy_Buzzy said:


> Wow I didnt realise how common cats are and are on this site. I have to small kittens called Spot and Fuzzball. Will post piccies up when I get 5 mins


They aren't _*common*,_ they are_ *popular* _My kitties would be most offended to be called common :lol2:
:welcome:


----------



## Shell195

As Evie says there is no such thing as a common cat


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Why, What, who ???
> Good luck Gina


Just got back £130 lighter  
Ginger and Zingi i took, and stilll dont know whats wrong...
I just found blood and wee in the bath...
Now Zingi and Ginger are the only ones who go in the bath if they are desperate or locked in, Simba likes to play in the bath and scooby and tom HATE the bath,....
Zingi has had FLUTD in the past so its most likely him, but the vet said he felt fine...so probably isnt him...
Ginger has been missing for 1.5 days so could be him, but he feels fine...

and simba who i didnt take, has blood on his foot... from standing in some... (well thats what i thought.. BUT its on the top of his foot so its probably him actually?.... EEEK... i didnt think  should i take him?

Zingi has just had 2 injections JUST in case its him..



Esarosa said:


> That's awful poor cat and what an awful breeder
> 
> Yes come on Eileen where are the updates?
> 
> Gina it is quite amusing, he is just a boy who has needs clearly. I don't know why you are grossed out by it :whistling2: Must admit it would freak me out too but it is very amusing.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who what when how? Good luck Gina :?


the vet said he obviously has a ''special'' bond with me.



Evie said:


> Good luck - hope it isn't too serious.


hope so too 




Should i take simba now? now that i have thougth abotui ti , its on the TOP of his foot?...


----------



## Shell195

Gina if its on the top of the foot have you looked for a small wound or bite? Just clean it with a teaspoon of salt to a pint of warm water and keep an eye on it. You have just spent £130 on the wrong cat Oooops:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina if its on the top of the foot have you looked for a small wound or bite? Just clean it with a teaspoon of salt to a pint of warm water and keep an eye on it. You have just spent £130 on the wrong cat Oooops:lol2:


no wound. nothing just blood.

Its not from a wound, its bloody urine i found  not a good sign.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> no wound. nothing just blood.
> 
> Its not from a wound, its bloody urine i found  not a good sign.


Its very unusual for a kitten of his age to get FLUTD. It still may not be off him he could have paddled in the pee puddle couldnt he??


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Its very unusual for a kitten of his age to get FLUTD. It still may not be off him he could have paddled in the pee puddle couldnt he??


yea thats what i think but the blood is on the top of his paw... so he woudl of had to of bent his foot the wrong way...
pffft who knows! cor its bloody hard when you have 5 cats, finding out who is ill... How do you manage with 17(i t hink thats how many you have?) ?!


----------



## Shell195

Is he in and out of the litter tray scratching in corners or acting more restless than normal? I would ask you to check his bladder but due to his biting I doubt you would be able to
If he is acting normally I wouldnt worry, maybe ring the vet for over the phone advice


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Is he in and out of the litter tray scratching in corners or acting more restless than normal? I would ask you to check his bladder but due to his biting I doubt you would be able to
> If he is acting normally I wouldnt worry, maybe ring the vet for over the phone advice


lol ive tried to feel him, and your right, evil sod.. lol
No way will i be able to feel him.. he is perrfectly fine in himself, not being unnormal in anyway... saying that none of them are... AHHH lol...

(this is when i wish cats could talk!)


----------



## Shell195

Yes Gina thats the right amount. The more you have the harder it is to know. I watch them to make sure everyone is behaving normally ie eating,movement,eyes etc and always notice if any of them are using the litter tray more than usual


----------



## Johelian

I have a couple of new pics of my furry guys Frazier and Reese  :

































(Reese, my newer bundle of fluff, in May: )


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Yes Gina thats the right amount. The more you have the harder it is to know. I watch them to make sure everyone is behaving normally ie eating,movement,eyes etc and always notice if any of them are using the litter tray more than usual


thankyou  she said ifi can seperate them all tonight give each of them a place to pee and poo and check in the morning, easier said than done.. lol


----------



## Shell195

Johelian said:


> I have a couple of new pics of my furry guys Frazier and Reese  :
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> (Reese, my newer bundle of fluff, in May: )
> image


 
Beautiful cats hun :flrt: The kitten has really grown up now


----------



## freekygeeky

Evie said:


> I see his eyes, it ain't love - he's a very naughty boy. I showed my hubby your post and he laughed too! I don't understand how its only you that doesn't think its funny :roll2:
> 
> Makes my hands go defensively to my chest just thinking about it - ouch ouch ouch :lol2:






Shell195 said:


> Gina it is funny, very, very funny and that aint love in his eyes its lust PMSL:roll2: AGAIN :lol2:


lol!


----------



## Johelian

Shell195 said:


> Beautiful cats hun :flrt: The kitten has really grown up now


Thank you  Yes, he has come a long way. Im just so glad that he doesnt appear too badly affected by leaving his family at such an early age...he is quite shy which I suppose may have its origins from that trauma, and took a while to become completely litter trained, but otherwise he is a lovely little guy!


----------



## Evie

> I have a couple of new pics of my furry guys Frazier and Reese  :


Gorgeous cats - your Reece reminds me of our little Millie (RIP)




















Hope your cats are ok Gina.


----------



## freekygeeky

Evie said:


> Gorgeous cats - your Reece reminds me of our little Millie (RIP)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Hope your cats are ok Gina.



thankyou, me too...

reece and millie also reminds me of scoooby


----------



## Evie

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou, me too...
> 
> reece and millie also reminds me of scoooby
> 
> image
> image


Awww lovely cuddle pic :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Evie said:


> Awww lovely cuddle pic :flrt:


lol it looks cute doesnt it? scooby was actualy pinning down tom and licking him, scooby had some and still does have some behavioural problems, one of which was piunning tom down and licking him until he started to loose fur!! and became bald! lol evil scoooby!


----------



## Evie

freekygeeky said:


> lol it looks cute doesnt it? scooby was actualy pinning down tom and licking him, scooby had some and still does have some behavioural problems, one of which was piunning tom down and licking him until he started to loose fur!! and became bald! lol evil scoooby!


I don't believe that Scooby is evil with such an angelic face - Millie was quite evil though so hmmmm maybe :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Evie said:


> I don't believe that Scooby is evil with such an angelic face - Millie was quite evil though so hmmmm maybe :lol2:


lol.. eviil... trust meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee actually not evil, just special..
we have had many problems with him... and he is just only over a year old..

the main problkem is he thinks he is a human/dog


----------



## Esarosa

Omg I saw Eileen had posted in the show me your dogs thread and got all excited...sigh.


----------



## Evie

Esarosa said:


> Omg I saw Eileen had posted in the show me your dogs thread and got all excited...sigh.


Ive just posted and told her to make with the puppy news!


----------



## ditta

dennisssssssssssssssss


----------



## feorag

Blooming heck - you lot have gone mad while I was away - I've just had to read through 4 pages!!!


Esarosa said:


> Puppies plural?! Are you getting both of them then :flrt: .


Shell's right - the choice (originally) was between a blue boy (8 wks) and a black girl (7wks) and to a degree I was looking for a black boy :crazy: So we went to have a look! 


Shell195 said:


> Evie you puds are gorgeous but now you have made me upset as I miss my Benjie cat so much...:flrt:.........................I love Oriental Blacks.


I thought exactly the same when I looked at those photographs Shell!! :sad: Made me think of my Snicklefritz - did you know that is a German term of endearment for a young energetic child - that was Snickles when I met her at 5 weeks old!



Shell195 said:


> Gina it is funny, very, very funny and that aint love in his eyes its lust PMSL:roll2: AGAIN :lol2:


It's not lust, it's bliss! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Its very unusual for a kitten of his age to get FLUTD. It still may not be off him he could have paddled in the pee puddle couldnt he??


I wouldnt' have thought that a cat being fed BARF would be susceptible to FLUTD anyway, as it is getting a natural diet unless you're feeding food with a high level of magnesium, like prawns, which I'm sure you're not.

Anyway back to puppies. We were just over an hour or so away, but after we went to see the puppies we went for lunch and then called in on my friend who's just come back from Spain cos she had an emergency hernia op on Wednesday evening, but her husband omitted to tell me about it until Thursday evening and they sent her home on Friday, so this was my first chance to go and visit her!!

Now! Puppies! Well we've come home to discuss!! The breeder is now not going to sell the blue boy because he's lost hair behind his ears and is baldy. She says she's researched this problem and it happens to blues for some obscure reason, so she's decided to keep him herself.

So it was the black bitch or a choice of her 3 white brothers. Having sat on the settee with a white bitch (her grandmother) hanging over my shoulder and seen how much white hair there was on my t-shirt after we left - no way!!! :lol2:

So we've a week to think about whether to take the black girl or not, so we're thinking............................... 

She was very outgoing, came to us straight away and I've no doubt with only 3 brothers to play with, she'll be as hard as nails! :lol: Whereas the blue boy wasn't - he was much quieter and more reticent. In fact he very much put us both in the mind of our Leo, who was also not an outgoing boy.

Didn't get much of a chance to take photos cos they wouldn't stay still and getting a photo of a black dog is the pits, but I got some and I'll post them on here, once I've got them downloaded. Will go downstairs and do that on the laptop cos want to see "Catwoman"!!


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Omg I saw Eileen had posted in the show me your dogs thread and got all excited...sigh.


:lol2: We cross posted Katie and I've just seen your post in my Outlook Express :lol2:

I will post photos - promise in a wee while!!


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> Now! Puppies! Well we've come home to discuss!!
> So we've a week to think about whether to take the black girl or not, so we're thinking...............................


<sigh> How sensible of you :sad: 

It's good to be sensible but such a let down. :lol2:

Looking forward to seeing the pics though :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Evie said:


> <sigh> How sensible of you :sad:
> 
> It's good to be sensible but such a let down. :lol2:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pics though :2thumb:


:lol2: was just thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Evie

Esarosa said:


> :lol2: was just thinking the exact same thing!


It's just downright inconsiderate of her if you ask me - we've all been hanging around here all day like expectant fathers and she wanders in with no pictures yet and says she's thinking about it hmph :whip:
:lol2:


----------



## Johelian

Evie said:


> Gorgeous cats - your Reece reminds me of our little Millie (RIP)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Hope your cats are ok Gina.


That top pic is so adorable! Millie looks just like Reese's mum; I expected Reese to develop yellow eyes like her, but he seems to have gone for half-green, half yello!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> dennisssssssssssssssss


 

Hes just asked whats up:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

What a let down Eileen I was so looking forward to puppy pics and nothing:bash:

I dont do sensible at all :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> What a let down Eileen I was so looking forward to puppy pics and nothing:bash:
> 
> I dont do sensible at all :lol2:


It's an outrage isn't it :devil:


----------



## reptismail

thught i wuld contribute to th thread

6 cats:

3 tortoise shell females
1 pure grey 14 year old female !!! look no were near taht age!!
1 black and white female
1 ginger lil male 

all are neutered apart from the gingers mother who is a tortoise shell who has just ahd 7 kittens!!!

1 black
3 gingers
1 light grey
1tabby
1tortoise shell

Pics tommroow lol
ismail


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hes just asked whats up:whistling2:


 
he was snuggling joanna lumleys booby:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> It's just downright inconsiderate of her if you ask me - we've all been hanging around here all day like expectant fathers and she wanders in with no pictures yet and says she's thinking about it hmph :whip:
> :lol2:





Evie said:


> It's an outrage isn't it :devil:


:roll2: PMSL

I've just read this out loud to Barry - we have both POSL!!!

So - finally the photos

Blue boy



























Black Girl


























Mum .......... ...................... .................................... .......................... ............................... Gran


















And I had little opportunity to get any better photographs cos they wouldn't sit still and the other adults wouldn't stay far enough away :lol2:

Now are you all happy???

.


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> he was snuggling joanna lumleys booby:gasp:


What did everyone think about tonight's episode!!

I was singularly unimpressed with the Munchkin woman!! Couldn't believe that she had outcrossed to Scottish Folds!!

I saw an Abyssinian!! I saw 2 Abyssinians!! Yeh!! :2thumb:

Too long in the head, but Abyssinians all the same!


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> I've just read this out loud to Barry - we have both POSL!!!
> 
> So - finally the photos
> 
> Blue boy
> 
> image image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Black Girl
> 
> image image
> 
> image
> 
> Mum .......... ...................... .................................... .......................... ............................... Gran
> 
> image image
> 
> 
> And I had little opportunity to get any better photographs cos they wouldn't sit still and the other adults wouldn't stay far enough away :lol2:
> 
> Now are you all happy???
> 
> .


About flipping time I thought I was going to have to go to bed and miss them!!! :lol2:
Gorgeous!!!! The little girl looks really full of mischief! Mum and Gran are such dainty girly girls aren't they. The little boy is just adorable - you did well to leave with empty arms!
Are you feeling inclined to have her?


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Mum is what I would call 'normal' size, but Gran is big! Some of her bitches are 26" which is big for a bitch. Actually Barry was calling her girl and I asked him if he was sure, because I thought she was a dog!!

She's definitely more outgoing than the boy and ideally is the one we should choose if you go by all the advice criteria, but because she's only 7 weeks old on Monday, we couldn't have brought her home anyway, so at least we've got time to sleep on it and talk things through.


----------



## Shell195

Yes Ditta I saw but it just made me want another naked kitty NOW:bash:
I never saw it all but have recorded it as my supposed friend rang in the middle of it telling me that in January she is getting a GSD pup:whip:


Eileen they are gorgeous, I LOVE the little black girl she looks like a right little monkey:flrt: Sooooooooooooooooo how long will it take you to decide Yes or No ?????????????


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Yes Ditta I saw but it just made me want another naked kitty NOW:bash:
> I never saw it all but have recorded it as my supposed friend rang in the middle of it telling me that in January she is getting a GSD pup:whip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eileen they are gorgeous, I LOVE the little black girl she looks like a right little monkey:flrt: Sooooooooooooooooo how long will it take you to decide Yes or No ?????????????


 well there was a munchkin one too, it just didnt look right





eileen we all have one each yes


----------



## Evie

Were there just the two in the litter? 

I keep looking back at that little boy and melting- he has such a soppy face. :flrt: 
Our Jarot was a very quiet well behaved puppy - he never nipped and was so polite and he never chewed anything either. When he slowed down his growing and turned 12months old he suddenly started to behave like a puppy. It was like he was using all his energy to grow.
I would hate to have to choose between them - perhaps its a good thing you don't have to.


----------



## Shell195

I saw the sphynx snuggling JL but never realised it was a munchkin


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I saw the sphynx snuggling JL but never realised it was a munchkin


yes it was  poor thign i really dont like the munchkins...


----------



## Shell195

I hate the fact that they are breeding disabled cats:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I never saw it all but have recorded it as my supposed friend rang in the middle of it telling me that in January she is getting a GSD pup:whip:
> 
> 
> Eileen they are gorgeous, I LOVE the little black girl she looks like a right little monkey:flrt: Sooooooooooooooooo how long will it take you to decide Yes or No ?????????????


Oh, not another friend getting a GSD! :whistling2:

She is very promising isn't she? And those legs are like tree trunks, so she looks like she's got good boning.

I've no idea how long it will take Barry to decide it's really up to him, cos I'd just say yes straight away.



ditta said:


> well there was a munchkin one too, it just didnt look right


I really don't like the munchkins at all and like i said early given the spinal problems that Scottish Folds have I'm singularly unimpressed that she's crossed out a munchkin to them.



Evie said:


> Were there just the two in the litter?
> 
> I keep looking back at that little boy and melting- he has such a soppy face. :flrt:
> Our Jarot was a very quiet well behaved puppy - he never nipped and was so polite and he never chewed anything either. When he slowed down his growing and turned 12months old he suddenly started to behave like a puppy. It was like he was using all his energy to grow.
> I would hate to have to choose between them - perhaps its a good thing you don't have to.


Both litters had 4 puppies. Two of the puppies from the boy's litter went yesterday and the blue sable is going tomorrow, so just the wee blue boy left. And as I've said earlier, the girl had 3 white brothers. Leo didn't chew a thing until he was about 8 months old and then he chewed the outside pipe from the downstairs toilet sink.

When I moved in with Barry he ate the kitchen!! Table, chairs, wall - he ate the lot! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I hate the fact that they are breeding disabled cats:bash:


she bred the munchkin with the fold and the laperm tooo she said she liked somthign different.. and she said it was perfectly natural... and not a disability......


----------



## feorag

Apart from just not liking the idea of breeding from a mutation that produced short legs, I didn't have a problem with her outcrossing to La Perms because their genetic mutation is curly hair and they are bred from normal, healthy cats.

Whereas not all, but certainly quite a few, Scottish Folds develop problems with their hind end - spine, back legs, so crossing them out to a breed that has already got something wrong with its legs is irresponsible as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## reptismail

quick q- is 14 old for a cat?
any one interested in kittens?


----------



## freekygeeky

reptismail said:


> quick q- is 14 old for a cat?
> any one interested in kittens?


ive had cats live to their 20's so i would clas s14 as an older adult..not old... just a little old..


----------



## Shell195

reptismail said:


> quick q- is 14 old for a cat?
> any one interested in kittens?


 
Yes it is old for a cat and I already have 17 cats so no kittens for me:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Gina 14 is considered old. 20 is an exception, the oldest one I have had is 18 years


----------



## feorag

Depending on which chart you use a 14 year old cat is about 72 human old, so I would say that's quite old.

A 20 year old cat is about 96 - so very old!!

And no thanks I've enough cats too! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina 14 is considered old. 20 is an exception, the oldest one I have had is 18 years





feorag said:


> Depending on which chart you use a 14 year old cat is about 72 human old, so I would say that's quite old.
> 
> A 20 year old cat is about 96 - so very old!!
> 
> And no thanks I've enough cats too! :lol2:


pffft

ill stand by 14 not being old ginger isnt old, he will never be!!!!!! *grrr*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Eileen she is gorgeous and looks so much more confident than the black boy! I'd get her no doubt about it! :2thumb:

Gina how are the kitties this morning?

I thought the munchkins were awful, and sorry Shell but I thought the Spynx looked scary! :gasp: Not that Dennis is tho.......those poos big cats who were bought as pets and then neglected :bash: stupid people.

I'm off to work this morning.


----------



## asm1006

Need help with Baylee:flrt:
Hi all hope everyone is ok.
Baylee settling well but we have a teeny problem, and need to know how to stop it.
She has taken to biting people. No idea why, but she'll ask to be stroked and sometimes you've only just started to stroke her and bang! You have a nip.
Doesn't matter where you stroke her, she randomly chooses her moment!
Is this because she's missing her kittens perhaps? She was spayed mid July so unsured when they were weaned from her. She is healthy etc...have the MOT from the vet and all ok. So why is she biting?


----------



## MSL

Morning all, just a quickie as I havent been on for a couple of days, no time to read back ...apart from puppy pics...Obviously!!

Very cute Eileen, my Mother in law has gsd, I will have to see if I can get some pics, she is a beauty...and fab with the kids......a really lovely dog and I am not a massive fan of gsd's to be honest......anyway good luck!

My news is that Seth got the film part he went for . He is to play a young Robert Brns for a film to be shown in the Burns commemorative (?) museum in scotland and the BRitish Museum in London so we are really pleased, his first casting and he gets the part!..we are going to be away 'on location' for 2-3 days next week..its all happening a bit quick! Although they really are a bunch of loveys these agent and film people.....however, we will be keeping Seths feet firmly on the ground!


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Oh No! The dreaded stroke/bite syndrome.

Sadly Anna, lots of cats do this and lots of behaviourists have differing reasons why they do it.

Generally, however, it's just that they've had enough! Like children they may want something and then when they get it, not want it at all! :lol2:

Maybe Baylee was taken away from her mother at too young an age (which you'll never find out) and hasn't learned that biting isn't acceptable? Maybe she has a sensitive skin and after a short period of stroking it becomes uncomfortable.

What I would say to you is that if she comes onto your knee and shows you that she wants you to stroke her, then do if for short periods only, not consistently. Stroke her for a bit and then stop and see what she does. She may then lie there happily, because her intention is to be on your knee not to be stroked. If you stroke her when she is standing on the floor, then just stroke her a couple of times and stop, then see what happens.

Usually when cats are going to bite you'll see some sign of irritation, usually a twitching tail or flattening ears - those are your warning signs to stop instantly. Better to stop before she bites than to wait until she does. It's always easier to 'reward' good behaviour than 'scold' bad behaviour.

That's what I would do anyway!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Morning all, just a quickie as I havent been on for a couple of days, no time to read back ...apart from puppy pics...Obviously!!
> 
> Very cute Eileen, my Mother in law has gsd, I will have to see if I can get some pics, she is a beauty...and fab with the kids......a really lovely dog and I am not a massive fan of gsd's to be honest......anyway good luck!
> 
> My news is that Seth got the film part he went for . He is to play a young Robert Brns for a film to be shown in the Burns commemorative (?) museum in scotland and the BRitish Museum in London so we are really pleased, his first casting and he gets the part!..we are going to be away 'on location' for 2-3 days next week..its all happening a bit quick! Although they really are a bunch of loveys these agent and film people.....however, we will be keeping Seths feet firmly on the ground!


 
thats fantastic news penny well done seth :2thumb:

morning all 

my gosh i ache so much today lol had a very busy weekend lol 

weddin do on fri then ruby weddin do on sat..........and yest went out with my sis an her other half lew and all the dogs 

so im recovering lol 


eileen the pups are gorgas sounds like you had fun with them:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> Need help with Baylee:flrt:
> Hi all hope everyone is ok.
> Baylee settling well but we have a teeny problem, and need to know how to stop it.
> She has taken to biting people. No idea why, but she'll ask to be stroked and sometimes you've only just started to stroke her and bang! You have a nip.
> Doesn't matter where you stroke her, she randomly chooses her moment!
> Is this because she's missing her kittens perhaps? She was spayed mid July so unsured when they were weaned from her. She is healthy etc...have the MOT from the vet and all ok. So why is she biting?


 
Very sound advice from Eileen about Baylee. We get a few cats like this through the sanctuary and people are warned of this behaviour before rehoming. As has already been said only stroke for very short periods and watch for signs of irritation


Penny congratulations on Seth`s successful audition.:no1:

Emma glad you had a good weekend:no1:
Hope the cat is doing ok poor girl


----------



## Amalthea

Been a bit hectic here, so haven't been on much!

Those are gorgeous poopers, Eileen!!! 

And congrats to Seth for his job!!  That's amazing!! Well done


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Gina how are the kitties this morning?


hmm they all seem ok, zingi is a little quieter than normal... they are all getting seriously peeeeeeved off, they have to stay intoday... ANGRY cats...



feorag said:


> :gasp: Oh No! The dreaded stroke/bite syndrome.
> Usually when cats are going to bite you'll see some sign of irritation, usually a twitching tail or flattening ears - those are your warning signs to stop instantly.


i wish... HA.... *sulk* silly bity humping cat!


----------



## asm1006

Thanks:2thumb:
She has got better with me, but still get nipped! 
This morning she talked to OH he bent to stroke her and she tagged him:lol2:
She did the same to Sammy my eldest last night.
Thing is she won't warn you. 
Still love her but naughty girly! Thing is we have no idea of her past.


----------



## feorag

Penny we cross posted this morning and your post ended up above mine so I didn't see it! Then I had to rush out cos I had to go to hospital for a boob squashing session :roll: Doctor found something he wanted investigating, but fortunately it turned out to be nothing - Phew!!!

That's excellent news about Seth - whereabouts is it being filmed because Rabbie Burns was born in Ayrshire, not that far from where my son Iain lives. That's an excellent start for him! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

:bash: The post man came this morning while we were still in bed and left a card for us to pick up a parcel from the sorting office. Went to get it before but they said to come back tomorrow:bash:
Eileen it must be the hammocks and chippie pouches as Im not expecting anything else. I want them now I dont want to wait:devil: Im always up when the postie comes but due to the busy weekend I slept in....Typical:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

well done Seth! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The post man came this morning while we were still in bed and left a card for us to pick up a parcel from the sorting office. Went to get it before but they said to come back tomorrow:bash:
> Eileen it must be the hammocks and chippie pouches as Im not expecting anything else. I want them now I dont want to wait:devil: Im always up when the postie comes but due to the busy weekend I slept in....Typical:lol2:


Cor, your post must arrive soon, cos I doubt you sleep in until lunchtime and mine hardly ever arrives before then, or even before 2:00pm!!! I went out last week at 3:30 to the post office and when I came back I'd missed a parcel and had to wait until the next day. It was my ginger syrup, cos you may remember I'm hooked on Gingerbread lattes/capuccinos and I couldn't find anywhere to buy the blessed stuff around here, so ordered it on line!! :lol2:

So sorry you didn't get them though, cos I'm waiting for feedback - especially on the little pouch, as to whether the size is good etc.


----------



## Amalthea

Our's only ever seems to come early when we _want_ to lie in and are expecting a parcel!!


----------



## feorag

Yeh! :roll: Saturday mornings!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly!


----------



## freekygeeky

guess what i just caught simba doing..........
*perv*


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL

That cat really is incorrigible!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> That cat really is incorrigible!!!


lolbest bitis when you stop him! HA lol/.. the tinest little ''dont be mean'' meow! lol...heheheee
actually that remind me, ZINGI anal glanded EVERYWHERE yesterday at the vets, Nice...
PUKES


----------



## Shell195

I was up by 9.15 but I had already missed him.:bash: The letters didnt arrive until 1.30..... flipping typical:whip:
The downstairs dogs always bark if someone knocks and Kye is really loud, but not today, today was the day he didnt bother :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sod's Law! :whistling2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

*my cat susie:*
*we haven't seen her since yesterday afternoon, now shes missing and someone across the road called the rspca cause a cat very much like her was hit by a car and crawled into her front garden, we called the rspca and they said they would call back once they'd called the inspector that handled the case, so we waited, when they called back they said that the inspector was of duty and they can't get hold of him, so they told us to call 3 vets (gave us the numbers) that he might have taken her to, none of them have had anything bought in, and now the rspca is shut so we wont know untill tomorrow, *
*we were told buy the lady that found her that she couldnt move her back legs, so shes either broken them both or she might have broken her back*
*







*

*Susie - please be ok sweetheart xx*


----------



## asm1006

Oh no hun
Thats awful, I hope she is ok too. 
Amber make sure you keep us up to date.xxxx


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

asm1006 said:


> Oh no hun
> Thats awful, I hope she is ok too.
> Amber make sure you keep us up to date.xxxx


 will do


----------



## Shell195

That is awful. Poor Suzy. If I was you I would ring all the vets in the area to see if the Inspector has taken her there. I hope its good news hun
Big Hugs


----------



## feorag

Yes, so sorry to hear this, but I would suggest you ring all the vets in your area and ask if she has been taken in for treatment.

Fingers crossed for her, poor girl!!


----------



## Amalthea

I think I'd ring all the vets around, as well.  I am so sorry you are being put through this (yet another RSPCA fail). I hope you find her safe and sound xx


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

thanks guys, i just can't beleive they shut so early


----------



## feorag

Well animals only get caught, trapped, injured during office hours don't they??? :whistling2:


----------



## asm1006

Try Crawley and Horsham cats protection hun.xx


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

will do

thing is if she has broken anything, its gonna be too expensive right now, cause its happened so suddenly, so we might have to sign her over to the RSPCA


----------



## Shell195

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> will do
> 
> thing is if she has broken anything, its gonna be too expensive right now, cause its happened so suddenly, so we might have to sign her over to the RSPCA


Before thinking of this why not contact the National Charities ie Cats Protection,RSPCA and PDSA to see if they can help with any costs??
If you sign her over to the RSPCA the chances are she will be euthanised due to the growing amount of unwanted cats as all the catteries are overflowing


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

thats what i said to mum, then i said to her, one word
PDSA
or RSPCA
they'll probably help out


----------



## Amalthea

RSPCA won't help out.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i just hope we find out in the morning


----------



## freekygeeky

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i just hope we find out in the morning


personally i woudlnt be waiting, if she has been taken by the RSPCA she woudl of been taken to a local ish vets, i woudl be on the phone to all the vets, if they arent open they will have an emergancy vet number to ring.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... I wouldn't wait, either. The RSPCA are useless, anyways, so if you are expecting them to ring you or know anything when you ring them, you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## freekygeeky

also they have a 24 hour line so i woudl of rung that the min the closed (if i hadnt found out where she was)...like at 6pm..


----------



## Shell195

I woud be ringing all the vets emergency lines too and nagging the RSPCA 24 hour help line. When the inspector goes out to an animal all the calls are logged on the computer so someone must be able to tell you what has happened to the cat


----------



## skittlemunsta

Oooh just discovered this thread. I have a battered tank of a cat called chicargo. He's black all over except for his chest and feet - hence the name chicargo white socks, he's a whopping 15years old and has definately had more than 9 lives. This year alone he has survived cancer, two rounds of a skin condition and 2 seziures. He is the most annoying cat i have ever met and i love him to pieces


----------



## Amalthea

Is his name pronounced like chick-are-go? Or actually like the place "Chicago"?


----------



## natsuko

I hope you find her and that she is ok. If she is injured will your vets not do a payment plan? When my dog somehow managed to nearly rip off one of his pads last year and build up a £600 bill (he stupidly re opened the wound by not being calm when we let him out) our vets let us pay in installments of £25 a month ok we paid off a good £100-£200 at the time but because of extra £300 when he reopened it had to sort out payment. I think most vets do allow you to do this as they understand that not everyone has that kind of cash in the bank. either that or I just have a really good understanding vets.


----------



## Emmaj

hope you find your kitty too :2thumb:


arrrrrrrgh shell i aint ignoring you my msn is being a git lol it wont let me send messages to anyone so i turned it off lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hope you find your kitty too :2thumb:
> 
> 
> arrrrrrrgh shell i aint ignoring you my msn is being a git lol it wont let me send messages to anyone so i turned it off lol


 
Ive emailed a few smaller cat rescues for you over the cat you have taken in. If any reply I will let you know


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive emailed a few smaller cat rescues for you over the cat you have taken in. If any reply I will let you know


brilliant thankies hun 

she has made a cardboard box bed lol dragged her fleecey blacket into one of the big boxes bless her


----------



## feorag

So you've got her Emma?? Well done you!! :2thumb:

I hope between you or Shell you can find somewhere to take her and let her have her kittens.


----------



## feorag

I've just had a pleading e-mail from my friend Daphne (the one who breeds Maine ***** and who I went to America with).

She has been visiting "Big Cat rescue" (which used to be "Wildlife on Easy Street" for quite a few years now as a volunteer and Scott, who is one of the directors has been nominated for Animal Planet’s Hero of the Year and has reached the final. So Daphne is e-mailing all her friends asking them to vote for him. Daphne says he works really hard to ensure a wonderful life for the cats he has rescued and in protecting wildlife all over the world. Actually she is the volunteer mentioned in the brief biographer for Scott.

Here is the link 
http://animal.discovery.com/roar/hero-of-the-year/nominees/ and Scott is Number 6

You can vote once a day so you can place multiple votes.

Of course you may read the other 9 nominees' biographies and decide you prefer them - they all sound very deserving, but if you don't, please vote for Scott and help him with his big cat rescue!!


----------



## asm1006

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> will do
> 
> thing is if she has broken anything, its gonna be too expensive right now, cause its happened so suddenly, so we might have to sign her over to the RSPCA


 
I know that when I had a rescue cat a few years back in Crawley, they let me pay in installments. Go to the top of town just over railway crossing and its there near the doctors on the right hand side of the road. Theres a small chemist opposite.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just had a pleading e-mail from my friend Daphne (the one who breeds Maine ***** and who I went to America with).
> 
> She has been visiting "Big Cat rescue" (which used to be "Wildlife on Easy Street" for quite a few years now as a volunteer and Scott, who is one of the directors has been nominated for Animal Planet’s Hero of the Year and has reached the final. So Daphne is e-mailing all her friends asking them to vote for him. Daphne says he works really hard to ensure a wonderful life for the cats he has rescued and in protecting wildlife all over the world. Actually she is the volunteer mentioned in the brief biographer for Scott.
> 
> Here is the link
> http://animal.discovery.com/roar/hero-of-the-year/nominees/ and Scott is Number 6
> 
> You can vote once a day so you can place multiple votes.
> 
> Of course you may read the other 9 nominees' biographies and decide you prefer them - they all sound very deserving, but if you don't, please vote for Scott and help him with his big cat rescue!!


 
All done as he sounds very deserving to me:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

shell can the cat and kittens (emmas) not go to your shelter?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> shell can the cat and kittens (emmas) not go to your shelter?


 
I wish she could but at the minute we are taking very few cats due to the credit crisis. We keep getting cats dumped on us too which doesnt help.
If it was just my decision it would be yes but I am one of 7 Trustees so I have to abide by rules:bash: I am also a co-founder but my friend is the founder and when everyone has gone home she is left to check on all the animals herself which is a lot of animals(247)

I will do what I can to help Emma find somewhere for this girl though


----------



## freekygeeky

im sure if you werent so bloody far away woodgreen would take them.


Shell195 said:


> I wish she could but at the minute we are taking very few cats due to the credit crisis. We keep getting cats dumped on us too which doesnt help.
> If it was just my decision it would be yes but I am one of 7 Trustees so I have to abide by rules:bash: I am also a co-founder but my friend is the founder and when everyone has gone home she is left to check on all the animals herself which is a lot of animals(247)
> 
> I will do what I can to help Emma find somewhere for this girl though


----------



## Amalthea

Voted


----------



## angela__k__84

Eileen, I have voted, and will do so again tomorrow. It's the least I can do to thank you and Daphne for your help.
Plus, Scott is very deserving!


----------



## feorag

Thank you all the girls who have voted. I'm going to vote every day until the competition ends, because I know how hard he works. I'm not saying the other 9 don't, as it's obvious they all deserve it.

However, my love for the big cats and the fact that, especially in America, they are so badly treated and badly kept by people who think they would be a great pet, upsets me so much and it's people like Scott who pick up the pieces and take on the cats!

If you look at their website he does a lot of education as well as care for the cats and his set up is fabulous.


----------



## Emmaj

morning all 

such sad news about Patrick Swayzey  

Also just watching the news and Keith Floyde has died too


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> im sure if you werent so bloody far away woodgreen would take them.


we will get her sorted gina  

im getting kinda attatched to her :blush:

though the lil minx has got out grrrrrrr she snuck to the top of the cellar stairs and made a dash for it lol 

will give her sometime then go and lure her back in she will only go back across the the street to where she used to live


----------



## feorag

Yes, I heard about Patrick Swayze on the radio this morning, but hadn't heard about Keith Floyd.

Well Barry and I sat last night and discussed this black bitch and it was as I suspected - he wanted the blue boy! Like me he prefers the male of the species and so we've decided that we will carry on our search. 

We are both prepared to compromise on colour and even coat length, but are both agreed that we would prefer a dog to a bitch.

The Guide Dogs for the Blind are ringing me back tomorrow about the possibility of any failed GSD puppies, which we would happily take as they will be adults, but they will have been well socialised puppies, so shouldn't come with too many 'hang ups'.

Also yesterday I found a rescue that only takes big dogs that are on 'death row' and about to be put down, which is only about 5 miles from me. They have a lovely 2 year old sable dog that we might explore too.

Also great news!! Harry's urine test for kidney function and his blood test for thyroid function all came back clear! Woo hoo!! So not problems that we are aware of physically other than the weight loss you might expect in an old cat!! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, I heard about Patrick Swayze on the radio this morning, but hadn't heard about Keith Floyd.
> 
> Well Barry and I sat last night and discussed this black bitch and it was as I suspected - he wanted the blue boy! Like me he prefers the male of the species and so we've decided that we will carry on our search.
> 
> We are both prepared to compromise on colour and even coat length, but are both agreed that we would prefer a dog to a bitch.
> 
> The Guide Dogs for the Blind are ringing me back tomorrow about the possibility of any failed GSD puppies, which we would happily take as they will be adults, but they will have been well socialised puppies, so shouldn't come with too many 'hang ups'.
> 
> Also yesterday I found a rescue that only takes big dogs that are on 'death row' and about to be put down, which is only about 5 miles from me. They have a lovely 2 year old sable dog that we might explore too.
> 
> Also great news!! Harry's urine test for kidney function and his blood test for thyroid function all came back clear! Woo hoo!! So not problems that we are aware of physically other than the weight loss you might expect in an old cat!! :2thumb:


 
harrys news is brilliant hun :2thumb:

you will know when you find the right dog as i think they he/she will find you


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a good news day for you, Eileen!!


----------



## samurai

i have 3 rescue black cats, joey and bella 4 1/2 and emmy 10. they all have silly nick names and get along well most of the time. i love them and have always had cats in my house. i would love a siamese, especially a blue point or a british short hair, although they couldn't look or act more opposite lol. i might be taking on friends cat, she is 14 and is being chased by one of her dogs and is having trouble running away  i just need to convince my partner its a good idea :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

samurai said:


> i have 3 rescue black cats, joey and bella 4 1/2 and emmy 10. they all have silly nick names and get along well most of the time. i love them and have always had cats in my house. i would love a siamese, especially a blue point or a british short hair, although they couldn't look or act more opposite lol. i might be taking on friends cat, she is 14 and is being chased by one of her dogs and is having trouble running away  i just need to convince my partner its a good idea :2thumb:


Photos please! :whistling2:

Photos are mandatory on this thread! :lol2:

My word you've picked 2 breeds there which are at totally opposite ends of the spectrum with your Siamese and British - not only in looks and build, but in personality too!!!


----------



## Shell195

Went and picked up my parcel and Im more than happy Eileen, Thankyou and Well Done, again:no1:

Excellent news about Harry I bet you are so relieved:2thumb:

I agree Eileen no point in getting a bitch if you really want a dog.
The right one will turn up shortly Im sure


----------



## feorag

I'm sure he will Shell!! I've e-mailed the rescue not far from us and made an enquiry about the approx 2 year old they have there - he sounds lovely and looks pretty good too!! :2thumb:

And I'm more than relieve about Harry - I'd nearly convinced myself that his wandering around yelling was thyroidism. Well at least I can relax for a few months! :lol2:

Glad the stuff arrived safely, let me look out the Certificate of Posting cos I can't remember how much the postage was and then I'll tell you what the cost is. Don't forget to tell me how the chipmunk pouches work out! : victory:


----------



## asm1006

Well today has been eventful.

Went to dr for an appt. Next thing I know alarms ringing and we are evacuated:gasp:
My doctors had a fire! I gave up hope of any appointment today:lol2:
Then I found a flea on me. Uh oh. Baylee due frontline, but we sprayed her in the meantime and my neighbours two also. 

Only just had lunch!

Amber has Suzie been found?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm sure he will Shell!! I've e-mailed the rescue not far from us and made an enquiry about the approx 2 year old they have there - he sounds lovely and looks pretty good too!! :2thumb:
> 
> And I'm more than relieve about Harry - I'd nearly convinced myself that his wandering around yelling was thyroidism. Well at least I can relax for a few months! :lol2:
> 
> Glad the stuff arrived safely, let me look out the Certificate of Posting cos I can't remember how much the postage was and then I'll tell you what the cost is. *Don't forget to tell me how the chipmunk pouches work out!* : victory:


 
Will do:2thumb:
I would send photos but these chipmunks are still invisible at the minute:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I was wondering about Suzy too, I hope everything is ok, Fingers crossed


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/378608-r-i-p-susie.html#post4719345

update on my baby x


----------



## freekygeeky

R.I.P




I just got back from the vets....
Turns out it wasnt Zingi who was ill, or Ginger, so my £130 was wasted.....

It was Tom... Tom was hit by a car. Now apart from crying my eyes out and being VERY angry at myself. HE is ok. HE has lost ALL his nails, a few pads, he has also damaged his teeth, and we wont find out until the end of the week wether they will need removing. He has bruising to the side of his face..

Stupid me stupid stupid me.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

freekygeeky said:


> R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from the vets....
> Turns out it wasnt Zingi who was ill, or Ginger, so my £130 was wasted.....
> 
> It was Tom... Tom was hit by a car. Now apart from crying my eyes out and being VERY angry at myself. HE is ok. HE has lost ALL his nails, a few pads, he has also damaged his teeth, and we wont find out until the end of the week wether they will need removing. He has bruising to the side of his face..
> 
> Stupid me stupid stupid me.


 Glad to hear he's gonna be ok x


----------



## freekygeeky

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Glad to hear he's gonna be ok x


Thankyou.
What winds me up is, althoguh he is an out door car he is only alowed out from 9 ish till 5 /6 ish.. NEVER in the dark. So
the person who did this... had absoltly no reason to come and find him or me... i doubt he woudl off just run off he would of been in pain.


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Oh no Gina, poor Tom. How did you realise???


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Oh no Gina, poor Tom. How did you realise???


How did i not realise *stupid me!* (im SO angry at myself)

I just noticed he has a sore bit on the sid eof his mouth, i tried to inspect it, at that point he cried in pain... thought that was a little odd (i thought it was just a scratch from a fight) so i looked closer and noticed his teeth on one side were chipped, obviosuly a fall...
so i looked at his claws for the tail tail signs..

ALL gone.. all of them, poor thing 


LUCKY though no internal probelsm all 100% no breaks nothing. (i guess if it was more serious that i would of noticed straight away)

So he is on Metacam every night for a week.


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear about Tom - is he back home with you or has he been kept in at the vets??

Also sorry to hear about Suzie - I've been wondering..............

I'm off now to read the update!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Tom  Glad to hear he's going to be ok, though... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> So sorry to hear about Tom - is he back home with you or has he been kept in at the vets??
> 
> Also sorry to hear about Suzie - I've been wondering..............
> 
> I'm off now to read the update!


He is home. 
He just need Metacam for his pain. He was very lucky. HE NEVER goes outside the front.. someone must of let him out there, NOT happy.



Amalthea said:


> Poor Tom  Glad to hear he's going to be ok, though... {{{hugs}}}


Thankyou *hug*





Regarding his claws, what do i do about them? The vet said just leave them but surely i shoudl clean them up for infection etc etc?

Also he said his teeth will need reevaluating at the end of the week (will i be able to show him missing teeth?) i was going to show him this year  poor thomas.


----------



## natsuko

Sorry about Susie,

Freekygeeky, hope Tom makes a speedy recovery the poor thing.

Does anyone know how to stop a kitten from playing with nets? Smudge is really starting to be naughty on the nets and no matter how often we get her off she starts doing it again. Is there any way of detering her without resorting to the squirting of water, how about something like clove oil to deter her from the area? I know with puppies that chew if you put clove oil down they tend to stop


----------



## ditta

natsuko said:


> Sorry about Susie,
> 
> Freekygeeky, hope Tom makes a speedy recovery the poor thing.
> 
> Does anyone know how to stop a kitten from playing with nets? Smudge is really starting to be naughty on the nets and no matter how often we get her off she starts doing it again. Is there any way of detering her without resorting to the squirting of water, how about something like clove oil to deter her from the area? I know with puppies that chew if you put clove oil down they tend to stop


 
gina im sorry for tom, and dont go blaming yourself, even tho we all know you will, cats are very good at hiding injury you know that, and more love couldnt be smothered on your cats even with a butter knife:flrt::flrt:




and smudge.......is not naughty smudge has taste in decor, smudge is tryna tell you something..........NET CURTAINS BELONG IN THE BIN:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Maisie

Oh poor Tom - don't feel too bad Freekygeeky - cats can hide their injuries really well, its how they survive, one of my old cats managed to jump over a 6 foot fence with a broken leg :gasp: Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## freekygeeky

natsuko said:


> Sorry about Susie,
> 
> Freekygeeky, hope Tom makes a speedy recovery the poor thing.


thankyou



ditta said:


> gina im sorry for tom, and dont go blaming yourself, even tho we all know you will, cats are very good at hiding injury you know that, and more love couldnt be smothered on your cats even with a butter knife:flrt::flrt:


 thankyou



Maisie said:


> Oh poor Tom - don't feel too bad Freekygeeky - cats can hide their injuries really well, its how they survive, one of my old cats managed to jump over a 6 foot fence with a broken leg :gasp: Hope he feels better soon!


:O thats crazy

thankyou. 




He has just had his medicince, very very upsetting to give that to him he was crying in pain...

HE has spent the whole evening snugled up to my booobies.. poor thing.


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> and smudge.......is not naughty smudge has taste in decor, smudge is tryna tell you something..........NET CURTAINS BELONG IN THE BIN:lol2::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!

Gina, are you saying that Tom _can't _get to the front of your house unless he is let out of the front door??

If not, then could he not have just chosen to go to the front??


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> Gina, are you saying that Tom _can't _get to the front of your house unless he is let out of the front door??
> 
> If not, then could he not have just chosen to go to the front??



he woudl of had to go our of the front door, or through other peoples house or the other option is a verrry long walk round the back of the house along a path along another path... i cant imagine him doing so, he never leave our and the next door neighbours garden normally but who knows...

Saying that scooby did fall from the roof today, and landed on MY CAR! stupid stupid boy...(front of the house) why he did that i do not know...


----------



## asm1006

natsuko said:


> Sorry about Susie,
> 
> Freekygeeky, hope Tom makes a speedy recovery the poor thing.
> 
> Does anyone know how to stop a kitten from playing with nets? Smudge is really starting to be naughty on the nets and no matter how often we get her off she starts doing it again. Is there any way of detering her without resorting to the squirting of water, how about something like clove oil to deter her from the area? I know with puppies that chew if you put clove oil down they tend to stop


 
Oh poor Suzie-really really sorry about that Amber. 

And Tom, poor thing-don't feel bad as these things happen.

Ha! Kittens and nets-remove the nets:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

asm1006 said:


> Oh poor Suzie-really really sorry about that Amber.
> 
> And Tom, poor thing-don't feel bad as these things happen.
> 
> Ha! Kittens and nets-remove the nets:2thumb:


Thank you
poor ickle baby


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> he woudl of had to go our of the front door, or through other peoples house or the other option is a verrry long walk round the back of the house along a path along another path... i cant imagine him doing so, he never leave our and the next door neighbours garden normally but who knows......


Yes, but the more they get used to what they have, the more they get more adventurous.

I sold a kitten to a woman who lived backing onto a huge dene that went for miles actually down to the sea! Teddy went out there for months, until the day he decided to go and see what was at the front of the house and he got run over too! Thankfully not as bad as Tom, but sadly that's what cats do.

Me very sad today - the news is finally out!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/378888-well-ill-probably-out-job.html#post4722489


----------



## asm1006

Sure he'll be ok.xx

I have fallen out of favour with Baylee today. Found a flea on me, neither me or my neighbour knew which house as this happened in her car.

Anyway, we flea sprayed her cats and Baylee too. Baylee not impressed!:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Eileen!!!  I am in tears about that  I am so sorry!!!


----------



## asm1006

Eileen thats so sad-I know how much the place means to you. Wish we could do something to help.


----------



## feorag

It is very sad, when Kim was telling me about 6 weeks ago that they'd had the place valued and it was going on the market she couldn't stop crying. 
Obviously you can't say they're losing their liveliehood because they've never made any money out of it, in fact they are in debt through trying to keep it going, but they're losing their home and believe me it's a beautiful place to be. I love it when the public have gone home and it's quiet and all the animals are just grazing etc.

It's also sad because that only leaves 2 wildlife sanctuaries in Northumberland - at least that I'm aware of. One is in Berwick (which is just about Scotland!) and they concentrate mainly on water fowl and one about 5 mile from us which is run from a private home on a housing estate, so can only take small animals.

However, it's carry on as usual because no-one knows how long it will take to sell, it could still be there next year, so we have to keep fundraising and trying to bring money in. I'm off in an hour as we have 60 schoolchildren on a visit.


----------



## MSL

Just quickly before the day starts.......

Eileen....so so sorry to hear the news. You must be gutted. We can only hope that a rich benefactor comes your way to help out....lets hope so anyway, it would be such a shame for all the animals to lose out on all the help you give them.
Bug hug.

Hello everyone..and goodbye.......not enough hours in the day at the minute.


----------



## feorag

Hi Penny - when are you off to Scotland and whereabouts is it you're going?

Forgot to mention I sent an e-mail yesterday to the rescue about the dog I've seen on there and he replied last night. He says that Otto has been "passed around from pillar to post" before he travelled to Birmingham to get him. He is apparently nice with people, but he thinks he has been able to get away with what he wants in the past. He needs some discipline., but he's sure the right home will be able to correct the little quirks that he appears to have. However, he has no idea what he will be like with cats, so he said he would observe him with the 'kennels cat" and see how he reacts.

He says the way they rehome is very flexible. They come out and have a chat in your home, and then if everyone is still interested they allow the dog to go on home trial. In most instances, they ask the potential owner to come and meet the dog several times, even take him/her away for the day, just so both people and dog can began to build a bond. So I was thinking that if he takes to us on meeting him that we could take him out for a day and bring him home and see how he reacts to the cats. I guess it depends on whether he's highly excitable, as a lot of GSDs are and gets over excited when he sees them.

They are fundraising outside our local Pets at Home tomorrow through to Monday so suggested I go up and have a chat with him. He also said that Otto might be with them on Saturday and Sunday. Of course you all know that I'll be up there tomorrow to see the dogs, but Barry and I have agreed to go up on Saturday and meet him properly and see Otto.

Forgot to say this is the link to their website http://shak.org.uk/index_files/Page266.html The Otto we are thinking about is the "other" Otto, not the Malinois!


----------



## natsuko

ditta said:


> and smudge.......is not naughty smudge has taste in decor, smudge is tryna tell you something..........NET CURTAINS BELONG IN THE BIN:lol2::lol2:


Totally agree with you but MIL put them up when we moved in and OH wont let me take the horrid things down incase people look in but people can still see in anyway as they only cover part of the window anyway.:bash:

It is official Smudge is crazy, yesterday she was stalking the kids and attacking them from their slide, even my mum laughed at her. My mum wasnt impressed when I told her I'd got a kitten however when she came round she fell in love with her and even moaned about not getting a pic on her camera phone so think Smudge is a hit with her.

Eileen sorry to hear about the sanctuary that must be awful knowing the place is for sale. I hope things go well with Otto on your meetings.


----------



## Shell195

Shortly Im off to my friends to pick up a 4 day old Hungarian Vizla that has a poor suck reflex so needs handrearing, the bitch had a litter of 11 and it keeps getting pushed out. Its been a few years since I handreared a puppy so wish me luck and no sadly Im not keeping him if he survives as I dont have room for another dog at the minute


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Shortly Im off to my friends to pick up a 4 day old Hungarian Vizla that has a poor suck reflex so needs handrearing, the bitch had a litter of 11 and it keeps getting pushed out. Its been a few years since I handreared a puppy so wish me luck and no sadly Im not keeping him if he survives as I dont have room for another dog at the minute


i loveee them!!
Good luck shell 


Any tips regarding Toms paws and nails?
The vet said to just leave them but they looks ever so sore, and will surely get infected?

Gina


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Shortly Im off to my friends to pick up a 4 day old Hungarian Vizla that has a poor suck reflex so needs handrearing, the bitch had a litter of 11 and it keeps getting pushed out. Its been a few years since I handreared a puppy so wish me luck and no sadly Im not keeping him if he survives as I dont have room for another dog at the minute


Good luck Shell, Im sure you'll do a great job!


----------



## Shell195

This is one of my friends, friends puppies which makes it more scary:gasp: Im much more confident rearing puppies from people I know personally


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> This is one of my friends, friends puppies which makes it more scary:gasp: Im much more confident rearing puppies from people I know personally


 They wouldnt have asked you to do it if they didn't have the confidence that you will do everything that can be done to keep the little thing going.


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely! They must have confidence in you, Shell, or they wouldn't have put the puppy into your care. You'll do fine. And we need pics


----------



## ditta

is there something on the telly???????


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i loveee them!!
> Good luck shell
> 
> 
> Any tips regarding Toms paws and nails?
> The vet said to just leave them but they looks ever so sore, and will surely get infected?
> 
> Gina


 
Gina is Tom on Antibiotics?? If so this will cover his feet too
You could dissolve 1 teaspoon of salt in a pint of water and bath his tootsies in this but I dont think he would thankyou for it as most cats dont do water


----------



## feorag

Ditta - it's a cat on your telly - can't you see it? :lol2:

Shell, good luck with the Vizla, I know what you mean about the responsibility when you know the owner *cringe* And 3 days is awfully young. You've a long, hard road ahead of you!!

Photos would be good though, so we can watch his development if you are successful.

Of course if you're anything like me when they come in that young you'll be too frightened to take photographs for a few days in case it doesn't work out. I didn't take photos of the squirrels for 3 days, cos I was frightened they mightn't make it! :roll:

Oh! Forgot to mention that baby otter that came into the sanctuary last night is just edible!! Not sure of the sex yet, cos he was in a bit of a state so Allen didn't want to look, but very dehydrated cos it'd been there all day obviously without a mum.

Kim and I had a little laugh this morning about Allen on that newsclip! He is so not people skilled! He adores his animals, lives and breaths animals, but when it comes to speaking to people - not so good. Kim said they filmed him about 6 times and had to keep asking him to say more - man of few words Allen. Perfect is his favourite if you do something :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Good luck with the pup Shell, wishing you all the best with him!


----------



## Shell195

Just got back from my friends with the pup, I was so long as Ive helped put all the sanctuary animals to bed:lol2:
He is a wirehaired Vizsla and is absolutey adorable. I tried feeding him at my friends but he wasnt really interested until I gave him some Infacol, what a huge burp for a tiny baby.
Ive just fed him now and he took quite a bit even though I had mixed 3 drops of Infacol with his feed. Hes weed,pooed and burped and is now fast asleep on his heat pad with vetbed and cuddly toy. Everyone is in love with him already including me:bash: I have to keep reminding everyone that he isnt ours, He still needs a name though:whistling2:
Photos will come soon but as Eileen says at this point it is too scary to do. I am going to feed him every 2 hours until I feel he is stable then I will extend the feeds to 3 hourly during the night. Poor little man hes had a rough start I just hope he is a fighter


----------



## Amalthea

We're all rooting for you both, Shell!! Maybe give him a big name to encourage him to be strong?


----------



## Emmaj

awwww shell if anyone call pull him through its you hun :flrt:

but if it isnt ment to be then it isnt 

but everything is crossed here for you and your baby :flrt::flrt:

AND guess what tigger has a new home :no1: the neighbour has taken her in and she is as happy as larry :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> awwww shell if anyone call pull him through its you hun :flrt:
> 
> but if it isnt ment to be then it isnt
> 
> but everything is crossed here for you and your baby :flrt::flrt:
> 
> AND guess what tigger has a new home :no1: the neighbour has taken her in and she is as happy as larry :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
Thats excellent news Emma that must be such a worry off your mind
Im due to feed the baby at 10.50 I hope he feeds as well as he did before. I love handrearing pups but I get so attached to them which is how come I kept the 2 Cavaliers I reared. I know the breeder wants him back as she has a Top show kennels and is a respected judge and writer for a dog magazine.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thats excellent news Emma that must be such a worry off your mind
> Im due to feed the baby at 10.50 I hope he feeds as well as he did before. I love handrearing pups but I get so attached to them which is how come I kept the 2 Cavaliers I reared. I know the breeder wants him back as she has a Top show kennels and is a respected judge and writer for a dog magazine.


 
yes it is hun lol 

i can consider the other offer now LOL:lol2:

i may bell you before your next feed with baby im at a loose end lol lew went off on his tripp this morn :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yes it is hun lol
> 
> i can consider the other offer now LOL:lol2:
> 
> i may bell you before your next feed with baby im at a loose end lol lew went off on his tripp this morn :gasp::lol2:


 
You are home alone then :lol2:


----------



## natsuko

good luck with the pup Shel, hope it does well.

Well I'm pleased to say Smudge is definately one of the family now. She is so cheeky and is already an affectionate little thing. She is currently laid on me yet again dozing off. She doesnt even mind the kids either which is great infact she has even started nuzzling their faces when they go to kiss her she is very patient with the kids too. There is no hiding anywhere now, infact she taunts the kids now and chases them about and has them chase her about too.


----------



## feorag

That sounds excellent, told you they weren't called naughty torties for nothing ! :lol2:

Shell the puppy sounds fabulous! My friend who lost her Sphynx and has just got 2 more has a wire haired Vizla that she did heelwork to music with. He was a natural for it and doing really well but he has something wrong with this spine (I think it's his spine) and so she's had to stop.


----------



## Amalthea

Thought you guys would like to see these 

The kitties on my latest freecycle snag!!




























AND.........

A decent picture of Bindi!!!!!!! *faints*


----------



## feorag

Still loving Louis though! :flrt:

Emma, forgot to mention - great news about the cat!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Hes a nightmare to feed I hope its just the change of milk and a bottle and nothing serious. He has been vet checked and they said all was well


----------



## feorag

When you say nightmare, I presume you mean this sucking reflex thing?

Not that he's having a problem digesting the milk etc?


----------



## freekygeeky

Well Toms just had his medicne poor thing 
Im sure he will be ok but he isnt half feeling sorry for himself... i think he is putting it on though, he acts all sad and depressed with me, so he gets spolit and get hugs, i leave him alone and he goes spriting round the house after simba and scooby... hmmmmmmmmmm
naughty boy!


----------



## Shell195

Yes Eileen he has a problem sucking so I may syringe feed him. Anyway off to feed him again then up at 4 then 6 then at the sanctuary tomorrow so I will be very tired lol


----------



## feorag

Been there - done it and you are so right. For a few days you'll be fine and then it'll start to catch up with you and after a week or more you'll be totally cream crackered and praying for the day that he can be left overnight! Poor you!! :sad:

Well I'm off to visit Linden and Charlie - my one-legged Siamese kitten, who's now 12 year old I hasten to add and has confounded the orthopaedic vet who said he would only live for about 5 or so years after his accident when he was 2!!

Something awful happened to him last week and he became paralysed at the back end and of course as he now only has 1 leg that didn't help. No bowel or bladder control and couldn't use his leg at all! :gasp:

The vet wasn't sure whether it was a stroke or a blood clot. Anyway, Charlie being Charlie and so untypical of a Siamese would he give up and lie in his bed?? Nope!!! He was dragging himself around the house on the forelegs, gobbing off as usual and eating, so what do you do???

Linden was on the phone on Thursday telling me this (and believe me I'm not exaggerating when I say that she _adores_ this cat - since the day I sold him to her I've panicked about the day she loses him - honestly!!)in a dreadful state, but said she would not allow him to suffer so she would hang in until she felt he was giving up.

Well it appears he won't!! She rang me on Saturday to say he was still perky, still paralysed, but eating and dragging himself around. So she was sleeping on the floor with him! :roll: Bless!!

Last night when I rang her to check today was still on (cos I've had something arranged every day this week so far :bash: and I've been dying to go over to see them) she said that he'd been out in the garden :gasp: He seems to be regaining some of the movement in his leg, not sure about bowels and bladder, but so far he seems to be confounding everyone - again!!

I'm dying to see him! I remember when he was hospitalised for nearly 3 months with his leg and I used to go to the vets to visit him he used to pat my face (usually when I was crying because both legs looked so dreadful). And when I go to visit him at home he still sits and looks at me so knowingly - I love him to bits!


----------



## Amalthea

Awww bless him, Eileen!!

Shell, if the puppy really struggles to feed, maybe have a feeding tube fitted while he's little. That way, you can still try to get him to suck (so he learns food comes from there), but when he struggles, you can top up his feeds through his tube?


----------



## feorag

Well I had a good cry today, no doubt about that, when I saw Charlie.

Linden has worked miracles with him. As soon as I arrived, she announced it was time for his physio and she was going to take him down the garden and I was to call him back and he had to walk the length of the garden, which is a pretty big garden! And do you know, he did it! I was astounded!! Unfortunately he does fall over a lot as his balance is so bad and he always falls onto his stump (well he doesn't even have a stump, but onto the hip that has no leg) which makes it difficult to get up, but he managed. And he purred and purred when I sat on the lawn and stroked him.

I just can't believe it - he was 3 hours from being put down about 3 months ago with pancreatitis - he just won't give in. He sat on my knee for a cuddle inside and then tried to jump down :gasp: I lifted him down and put him in his bed - would he stay in his bed?? Would he heck as like!!

He went out onto the back doorstep and managed to get down 2 steps onto the patio. I'm so proud of him.

The photograph of me with him my eyes are all red cos I'd been blubbering like a baby for him and for his half-sister Luna. I just can't believe that he's older than her and he's outlived her against all the odds and he just will not give in!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/379850-charlie-bravest-cat-i-ever.html#post4732946

.


----------



## Shell195

Poor Charlie, Ive replied on his thread

Jen I dont think they fit tubes to puppies, you can tube feed them by threading a tube directly into the stomach but if you dont get it right then you have a dead puppy so its not something I would like to try.

Hes fed better today but hes a real messer and I have to spend a lot of time toileting him and winding him until he gets down to feeding properly then I have to toilet and wind him all over again until he gets sleepy or he wont settle. He can actually suck when he puts his mind to it and is taking about 8 to 10 mls every 3 hours which I am quite pleased with
Last night I fed him at 1.00 am, 3.00 am then at 6.00 am and today have kept him on 3 hourly feeds. 
As I guessed Im totally in love with him now, I really wish I could stay detached from handreared babies it would make it so much easier.


----------



## Amalthea

Ahhh I gotcha!! It sounds like he's doing the best he can. Hopefully he does well!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Well tom is a little better his doe claw pad looks horrfic at the moe its actually hanging off and keeps bleeding, but his claws look better he has clesaned them up so they arent bloody or tarmaccy anymore.

I just got my brother to take some photos of tom. I was asleep, woke up and there he was! on me with his legs in the air! lol Tart, i look horrrifically awful , SLEEEPY lol so excuse me... 

(he is alseep with his legs like that!)
















(showing off his only ok pad/nails)








(showing off his poorly face-although most is covered up! lol)









who a pretty boy eh?


----------



## fenwoman

Amazing news. Did you lot know that moggie cats and purebred cats are totally different? They are you know. Purebred kittens cannot leave their mothers until they are 13 weeks old, whereas moggie cats are fine to leave at 7 weeks. AI wonder why this is? I thought cats were cats, but apparently not.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...orgeous-kittens-sale-s-lincs.html#post4732937


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Amazing news. Did you lot know that moggie cats and purebred cats are totally different? They are you know. Purebred kittens cannot leave their mothers until they are 13 weeks old, whereas moggie cats are fine to leave at 7 weeks. AI wonder why this is? I thought cats were cats, but apparently not.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...orgeous-kittens-sale-s-lincs.html#post4732937


i had that arguemnt with her the other day, its crazy isnt it, all this timw we thought cats were the same, but no....moggies are a comepleltly different .... :whip:


----------



## asm1006

freekygeeky said:


> Well tom is a little better his doe claw pad looks horrfic at the moe its actually hanging off and keeps bleeding, but his claws look better he has clesaned them up so they arent bloody or tarmaccy anymore.
> 
> I just got my brother to take some photos of tom. I was asleep, woke up and there he was! on me with his legs in the air! lol Tart, i look horrrifically awful , SLEEEPY lol so excuse me...
> 
> (he is alseep with his legs like that!)
> image
> image
> (showing off his only ok pad/nails)
> image
> (showing off his poorly face-although most is covered up! lol)
> image
> 
> who a pretty boy eh?


He is very sweet and that first piccy made me chuckle!!


----------



## freekygeeky

asm1006 said:


> He is very sweet and that first piccy made me chuckle!!


hehe he reminds me of some drunk passed out in a corner.. looks funny *giggle*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Jen I dont think they fit tubes to puppies, you can tube feed them by threading a tube directly into the stomach but if you dont get it right then you have a dead puppy so its not something I would like to try.
> 
> Hes fed better today but hes a real messer and I have to spend a lot of time toileting him and winding him until he gets down to feeding properly then I have to toilet and wind him all over again until he gets sleepy or he wont settle. He can actually suck when he puts his mind to it and is taking about 8 to 10 mls every 3 hours which I am quite pleased with
> Last night I fed him at 1.00 am, 3.00 am then at 6.00 am and today have kept him on 3 hourly feeds.
> As I guessed Im totally in love with him now, I really wish I could stay detached from handreared babies it would make it so much easier.


I tube fed a 7 day old kitten of mine, but it was totally nerve wracking, every time I inserted the tube cos I was terrified I would put it down the wrong passage or worse still, push it too far and perforate the stomach. Not something I enjoyed doing at all!

Great that you've got him down to 3 hourly feeds and 8-10ml is a goodly amount - what does he weigh out of curiosity?



fenwoman said:


> Amazing news. Did you lot know that moggie cats and purebred cats are totally different? They are you know. Purebred kittens cannot leave their mothers until they are 13 weeks old, whereas moggie cats are fine to leave at 7 weeks. AI wonder why this is? I thought cats were cats, but apparently not.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...orgeous-kittens-sale-s-lincs.html#post4732937


 Biggest load of sh*te I've ever read!!! :roll:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Biggest load of sh*te I've ever read!!! :roll:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e-domestic-exotic-classfieds.html#post4734263
even better...


----------



## asm1006

Today has been a mad day so haven't had much chance to read todays pages of the thread, so hope all is ok with all:2thumb:

Up to Salisbury for my second batch of Xolair (anti IgE drug injections for my severe asthma) Came home after going via pet place for crix and came away with more neons as some of mine have expired and their school was looking a bitter sorry for itself.

When I was there the prices they charged for corns was astronomical. A lavender male only a few months old they were asking £170! mg: No fab hets were stated. They wanted £80 for a baby rankins dragon too. Ridiculous eh?

Baylee has become better to me in recent days. Mind she bit Cassie today:lol2: Baylee comes to me alot of the time and she is very busy talking to me most the time bless her.


----------



## asm1006

freekygeeky said:


> hehe he reminds me of some drunk passed out in a corner.. looks funny *giggle*


 
LOL thats so true!:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

lol 



asm1006 said:


> LOL thats so true!:no1:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e-domestic-exotic-classfieds.html#post4734263
> even better...


 
I just had to have my say:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I just had to have my say:whistling2:


i did sorta go off on one lol...
hay ho.


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e-domestic-exotic-classfieds.html#post4734263
> even better...


Blimey that thread  wonder if i'll get reported due to having a difference of opinion?

Gina that first picture is brilliant, always amazes me the positions cats can find comfortable. Libby is being 'boring' at the moment. No mad positions but has started taking to sleeping on our bed with her head on the pillow. I swear she thinks she's more and more human every day.


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> Blimey that thread  wonder if i'll get reported due to having a difference of opinion?
> 
> Gina that first picture is brilliant, always amazes me the positions cats can find comfortable. Libby is being 'boring' at the moment. No mad positions but has started taking to sleeping on our bed with her head on the pillow. I swear she thinks she's more and more human every day.



hehe its such and odd position!
Scooby thinks he is human, graham (my OH) has told him so since he was a kitten, he now does adult things, like sit up... lol










EDIT - LOL he looks like an old man!


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> hehe its such and odd position!
> Scooby thinks he is human, graham (my OH) has told him so since he was a kitten, he now does adult things, like sit up... lol
> image
> 
> 
> EDIT - LOL he looks like an old man!



Would you notice very much if Scooby was to just disappear up to the north east one day? :whistling2: He's looking as handsome as ever :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> Would you notice very much if Scooby was to just disappear up to the north east one day? :whistling2: He's looking as handsome as ever :flrt:


lol he is my Special cat!
and possibly going to become a PAT cat! (thanky elieen!)
what a special boy!

i dont think any '' normal '' person could look after him he isreally hard work, he makes me angry and sometimes he makes me cry he is truly special... both meanings of the word special.


----------



## Amalthea

PAT cat?


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> PAT cat?


pets as therapy cat 


he makes me upset, he has this look (which cant be captured by a camera) its sort of a help look as though he doesnt understand or know whats goes on, it makes me quite upset...

looking at past photos its exactly what minu used to do, EXACTLY the same face and look










Minu


----------



## Esarosa

Oh my god that censored picture made me chuckle! And the one from the garden is beautiful.


Hope that girl/woman/man stops taking things so personally, this forum will be hell for them if they don't grow a thicker skin.


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> Oh my god that censored picture made me chuckle! And the one from the garden is beautiful.
> 
> 
> Hope that girl/woman/man stops taking things so personally, this forum will be hell for them if they don't grow a thicker skin.


i had to censer it. he had his willy out! lol!!!!!
i probably did stir it a little but when some one gets to me, i dont shut up... i keep going, maybe thats why i only have a few friends lol!


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> i had to censer it. he had his willy out! lol!!!!!
> i probably did stir it a little but when some one gets to me, i dont shut up... i keep going, maybe thats why i only have a few friends lol!


:lol2: You might want to work on that :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> :lol2: You might want to work on that :whistling2:



im a cat person, cats dont mind if i rant at them, lol
infact scooby loves to listen to me rant.





on a different note... who has cats who LOVE the toilet...(i mean when your on the loo)

Zingi Tom and Simba now all insist on ''toilet'' strokes...

lol
i just went to the loo, i was sitting there looked down and there were 4 cats staring at me..

scooby tom zinig and simba! lol.

then you flush the loo, and they all stand up like meerkats and look at the water moving hehe! *giggle* odd cats


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Hope that girl/woman/man stops taking things so personally, this forum will be hell for them if they don't grow a thicker skin.


I think it's got to be a bloke - too childish to be a woman, surely???

God I read the thread and thought what a childish attitude - laughed when I saw your reference to your 15 year old brother, Gina! So right!!

Great photos of Tom, Gina! God knows how cats sleep like that, but they seem to manage to sleep in the weirdest and most uncomfortable looking positions. Times I wish I was a cat, I sometimes struggle to sleep when I'm in a nice cosy bed! :lol2:

Anyway, I'm off to bed now. Good night everyone!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I think it's got to be a bloke - too childish to be a woman, surely???
> 
> God I read the thread and thought what a childish attitude - laughed when I saw your reference to your 15 year old brother, Gina! So right!!
> 
> Great photos of Tom, Gina! God knows how cats sleep like that, but they seem to manage to sleep in the weirdest and most uncomfortable looking positions. Times I wish I was a cat, I sometimes struggle to sleep when I'm in a nice cosy bed! :lol2:
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to bed now. Good night everyone!


hehe
i would LOVE to be a cat!


----------



## Esarosa

Good night Eileen.

In regards to toilet strokes gina (you don't half ask some random questions :razz Libby USED to be one for toilet strokes, but she appears to have grown out of it. She does hoever wail at the bathroom door...no door is allowed to be closed in this house. If one is closed you don't half know about it. Nightmare when we have family or friends around, you try to discreetly nip to the loo and there you have this wailing creature alerting everyone to where you are..nightmare!

Anyways that's me off to bed too i'm cream crackered. Night all


----------



## Shell195

Great pics Gina you certainly seem to have a special effect on boy cats:whistling2:
That person is soooooooooooooo annoying :bash:

Id love to go to bed but Im feeding puppy at 12.30 so will wait until then, its then 3.30,6.30 and then its another day:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> Good night Eileen.
> 
> In regards to toilet strokes gina (you don't half ask some random questions :razz Libby USED to be one for toilet strokes, but she appears to have grown out of it. She does hoever wail at the bathroom door...no door is allowed to be closed in this house. If one is closed you don't half know about it. Nightmare when we have family or friends around, you try to discreetly nip to the loo and there you have this wailing creature alerting everyone to where you are..nightmare!
> 
> Anyways that's me off to bed too i'm cream crackered. Night all



lol same in my house!
lol

Night night you two!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e-domestic-exotic-classfieds.html#post4734263
> even better...


 Sheesh, she is flipping nuts. Classic BYB in it for a quick buck and not happy at being shown up for it so she is making excuses trying to justify her selling of unweaned kittens.


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> i had to censer it. he had his willy out! lol!!!!!


 ahhhh so that's what it was. At first glance I thought it was the hole where you put the batteries to power the purring noise they make.:lol2:


----------



## asm1006

freekygeeky said:


> i had to censer it. he had his willy out! lol!!!!!
> i probably did stir it a little but when some one gets to me, i dont shut up... i keep going, maybe thats why i only have a few friends lol!


:no1: now that was funny - cat sensoring!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Morning all, bloody hell I've missed loads cos I've been busy! :gasp:

Eileen I'm so sorry about the sanctuary, I wish I had the money to help.

Gina how is Tom? Bless him, Fiddle is mostly back to normal now after being run over, he comes down the stairs differently but otherwise you would never know.

What the hell was the person's problem with pointing out that selling kittens too young will cause behaviour issues? :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Sheesh, she is flipping nuts. Classic BYB in it for a quick buck and not happy at being shown up for it so she is making excuses trying to justify her selling of unweaned kittens.


lol..



fenwoman said:


> ahhhh so that's what it was. At first glance I thought it was the hole where you put the batteries to power the purring noise they make.:lol2:


SHhhhhhhhhh im special ok ? 



asm1006 said:


> :no1: now that was funny - cat sensoring!



 



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Gina how is Tom? Bless him, Fiddle is mostly back to normal now after being run over, he comes down the stairs differently but otherwise you would never know.
> 
> What the hell was the person's problem with pointing out that selling kittens too young will cause behaviour issues? :whistling2:


pfft who knows?! lol

Tom is better today he is out and about infact he caught a bird today! lol so he cant be that bad... when ever sees me though he goes all depressed ... i think its cos he knows i will treat him ! lol


----------



## Esarosa

Morning all.

Wow that thread. I thought at first he/she was just being aggressive and rude out of some misguided notion that we were attacking him/her. I now just think they're a first class pillock. Nobody was patronising him/her..the only patronising one in that thread was them.

And as for this pedigree lover rubbish every single one of my cats have been moggies...as for their question did I breed them NO and why not? Because there are too many moggies in rescue centres all over the country due to people who don't seem to give a crap about cats welfare in the long run. What a blooming tool. I also love how I was involved in the 'select group' who hijacked her sales thread when I hadn't said a bloody word...cuckoo.

What does everybody have planned for today then? 

Eileen I'm not sure if I missed it but has the rescue that has Otto tried him with cats yet?


----------



## feorag

Well I've just sat and read the posts on that thread that I missed after I went to bed last night and you're right - that person is a first class pillock and without doubt a drama queen!!! Nobody was 'attacking' him (I'm sure it was a bloke, baby bloke!) we were trying to point out that there were good reasons why kittens are too young to go at 7-8 weeks and should be kept for longer. Like I said you cannot compare mammals with inverts - totally difference scenario :roll:

And as far as contacting by pm, would he have listened if we had - no bloody way!!! Because he is of the opinion that he is an expert on moggies, so what would have been the point? Ah well, win some, lose some.

Emma, where have you been??

Katie, don't know about the rescue and Otto with cats. I'm going to pop up to P @ H today and see the dogs they have with them today and then Baz and I are going to meet Stephen and hopefully Otto there tomorrow and we'll see what happens.

Got a day off today Yeh! :2thumb: First day this week with no arrangements, visits or work!


----------



## Esarosa

Hope you have a nice day off and that Otto is at PAH for you to get to know him a little bit before tomorrow.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just fed The boy again, hes now a greedy little sod so I have to control the amount of milk he gets. I also need to weigh him(the breeder has his original weight) but hes filled out so much he has very little loose skin so Im not worried about how much he actually weighs.
I think I may get some photos of him later so you can see how cute he is


THAT thread really annoyed me what a condescending pr1ck that person was. Ive never heard of the pedigree, moggy divide......... you either love cats or you dont. I refuse to pm a moron to tell him why rehoming at 10 weeks is better than rehoming at 7 weeks but not as good as rehoming at 12 weeks. They wouldnt listen anyway :bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Ive just fed The boy again, hes now a greedy little sod so I have to control the amount of milk he gets. I also need to weigh him(the breeder has his original weight) but hes filled out so much he has very little loose skin so Im not worried about how much he actually weighs.
> I think I may get some photos of him later so you can see how cute he is
> 
> 
> THAT thread really annoyed me what a condescending pr1ck that person was. Ive never heard of the pedigree, moggy divide......... you either love cats or you dont. I refuse to pm a moron to tell him why rehoming at 10 weeks is better than rehoming at 7 weeks but not as good as rehoming at 12 weeks. They wouldnt listen anyway :bash:


Glad the puppy is improving  can't wait for piccys


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Great news on the puppy Shell! Pics pwease! :2thumb:

I am back at work......god its the second week and I remember why I hate it SO MUCH!!!!!!! oo that feels better! And Ellie has discovered facebook so is hogging the computer when she gets the opportunity. :bash: So, if anything happens, pm me!!!! 

I have had two exciting phone calls today but can't say anything as don't want to jinx it mg: I'm pooping my pants! Will be able to say more tonight hopefully :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

great new shell. 
ive been waxing polishing washing scrubbing hoovering etc etc my car ready for the classic car show tommorrow!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

come and do mine Gina! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

butterfingersbimbo said:


> come and do mine Gina! :lol2:


 
and mine:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yeh, you can do mine too! :lol2:

Emma, you've got me wondering now - I shan't settle all day for wondering what it can be! :bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

butterfingersbimbo said:


> come and do mine Gina! :lol2:





ditta said:


> and mine:lol2:





feorag said:


> Yeh, you can do mine too! :lol2:



*giggle*


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> *giggle*
> 
> image


:lol2: Gina you could do mine too but its full of dog hair so I dont think you would be impressed:whistling2:


Ooooh Emma we need to know now :bash:


Fed puppy before and besides messing about to start with he guzzled 15 mls of milk. Hes gorgeous but the camera batteries were flat so I shall try again at 4.30 when I feed him. Im feeling very tired at the minute but not that much longer and I can reduce the night feeds so I am feeding him at 1.00am and then 6.00am. Ive told the breeder she cant have him back until hes 4 weeks old as I know the way he likes to be fed. I will have to wean him onto scraped raw lamb, chicken wings etc though as all her dogs are fed BARF and this is how she weans her puppies. I would insist he stays with me until hes 8 weeks but then he wouldnt go anywhere as he would be part of the pack


----------



## ditta

gina , at your classic car show if you see a frog eye sprite.....any colour....please steal it for me or at least take one of your magnificent piccies............pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Gina you could do mine too but its full of dog hair so I dont think you would be impressed:whistling2:


lol!



ditta said:


> gina , at your classic car show if you see a frog eye sprite.....any colour....please steal it for me or at least take one of your magnificent piccies............pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:



lol kk


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> gina , at your classic car show if you see a frog eye sprite.....any colour....please steal it for me or at least take one of your magnificent piccies............pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:


 

And a Morgan with a body strap too:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> And a Morgan with a body strap too:no1:


lol


----------



## leggy

Any ideas why my cat's still feeding her Kittens as there at least 11 weeks old: victory: I have Kitten food and milk out at all times : victory:


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> Any ideas why my cat's still feeding her Kittens as there at least 11 weeks old: victory: I have Kitten food and milk out at all times : victory:


Its a comfort thing and many carry on for as long as they able to do so


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Well I can now reveal what I've been waiting for!!! I've just had a home check from Many Tears and passed :2thumb: I filled out the on line application form last night and one of the ladies phoned me this morning. I said on the form that I would be open to suggestion as to which dog we would like, as I think it would be a good idea to see who gets on with Bean. The woman I spoke to was lovely and I explained that we had previously adopted from Wiccaweys and Banbury rescue and she agreed for a home check yay!!!!! The lady who just came out wanted to take Bean home :lol2: I showed her the pics of how skinny she was when we stole her. They have loads of little dogs :flrt:


----------



## leggy

Shell195 said:


> Its a comfort thing and many carry on for as long as they able to do so


Ok thanks Shell :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

leggy said:


> Any ideas why my cat's still feeding her Kittens as there at least 11 weeks old: victory: I have Kitten food and milk out at all times : victory:


 Because this is how cats rear their kittens. They are not ready to leave the mother for at least 12 weeks as you have seen.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Because this is how cats rear their kittens. They are not ready to leave the mother for at least 12 weeks as you have seen.


 
I think some kittens would stay with mum forever if they could. Dennis who I got aged 14/15 weeks sucks and kneads my neck when he needs comfort and TomTom who I got aged 8 weeks sucks and kneads Dennis`s neck whenever he sucks mine. I think this shows that the longer they are kept with mum the better


----------



## Shell195

Emma that is excellent news:flrt: When are you going to visit some dogs then??


----------



## leggy

fenwoman said:


> Because this is how cats rear their kittens. They are not ready to leave the mother for at least 12 weeks as you have seen.


 Yes i had heard that but thout they stoped feeding them before then. As im not in to breeding i dont know all there is to know Lucky for these Kittens they are staying with me and the Whole family is in the vets next week for a medical so we can see about stopping them having more kittens : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I think some kittens would stay with mum forever if they could. Dennis who I got aged 14/15 weeks sucks and kneads my neck when he needs comfort and TomTom who I got aged 8 weeks sucks and kneads Dennis`s neck whenever he sucks mine. I think this shows that the longer they are kept with mum the better


simba suckles me still
and zingi tried to suckle of grahams nipples when he was youing, hehehee.


----------



## fenwoman

leggy said:


> Yes i had heard that but thout they stoped feeding them before then. As im not in to breeding i dont know all there is to know Lucky for these Kittens they are staying with me and the Whole family is in the vets next week for a medical so we can see about stopping them having more kittens : victory:


 That's the point too many people don't seem to understand. Weaning is not just to do with feeding.


----------



## leggy

Yes i see that now :2thumb: Mum seems to be enjoying the feeding bless her so alls well. Waching them i can now see why a fuss is made when Kittens are sold at 8weeks. Mum has ltter traind them' she cleans them and she tells them of :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> Yes i see that now :2thumb: Mum seems to be enjoying the feeding bless her so alls well. Waching them i can now see why a fuss is made when Kittens are sold at 8weeks. Mum has ltter traind them' she cleans them and she tells them of :lol2:


 
I bet she is teaching them all about being a domestic cat too:2thumb:


----------



## leggy

Yes she is. Its so funny to wtch her with them. We was playing with a fish on a string last night. The Kittens where there jumping round after it tapping it with there paws. Simba runs overe jumps up and grabs it down. She looked at the kittens as if to say There thats how you do it :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Emma that is excellent news:flrt: When are you going to visit some dogs then??


As soon as they'll let me!!! :2thumb: I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> As soon as they'll let me!!! :2thumb: I'm so excited!!!


 
I bet you are sooooooooooooooooooo excited:no1:


----------



## feorag

That's great news Emma - sneaky critter that you are! :lol2:

Keep us updated.

I went up to P @ H this afternoon, but couldn't see anyone! I saw a guy in the car park talking to someone that looked very like the Shak guy, but I wasn't sure, so I went into P @ H to buy some nature diet for the ratties and all I saw in the shop was a table set up with their advertising board on it but that was all. When I came out there was no sign of the guy, so we'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's great news Emma - sneaky critter that you are! :lol2:
> 
> Keep us updated.
> 
> I went up to P @ H this afternoon, but couldn't see anyone! I saw a guy in the car park talking to someone that looked very like the Shak guy, but I wasn't sure, so I went into P @ H to buy some nature diet for the ratties and all I saw in the shop was a table set up with their advertising board on it but that was all. When I came out there was no sign of the guy, so we'll see what happens tomorrow.


 
I bet that was disappointing:bash: I hope all goes well tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I forgt to say we have Conner for the weekend again, hes told his mum he would rather come here than see his natural father


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Gina you could do mine too but its full of dog hair so I dont think you would be impressed:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Ooooh Emma we need to know now :bash:
> 
> 
> Fed puppy before and besides messing about to start with he guzzled 15 mls of milk. *Hes gorgeous but the camera batteries were flat so I shall try again at 4.30 when I feed him.* Im feeling very tired at the minute but not that much longer and I can reduce the night feeds so I am feeding him at 1.00am and then 6.00am. Ive told the breeder she cant have him back until hes 4 weeks old as I know the way he likes to be fed. I will have to wean him onto scraped raw lamb, chicken wings etc though as all her dogs are fed BARF and this is how she weans her puppies. I would insist he stays with me until hes 8 weeks but then he wouldnt go anywhere as he would be part of the pack


 
hmmmmmmmmmmm:whistling2:


----------



## asm1006

freekygeeky said:


> *giggle*
> 
> image


 
Wow! Gorgeous car-what is it?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm:whistling2:


 
:lol2: Im tired and very busy dont you know:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

asm1006 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous car-what is it?


its a eunos roadster  jap import


----------



## asm1006

Aha! Jap imports are cool-we have one ourselves. She is 12 years old and a largo. As we needed a people carrier we went for cool:whistling2:
Here she is.....:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That's excellent that you have Connor again, Shell. I hope you have a great weekend, although I bet you're cream crackered at the minute.

How is puppy doing? Didn't think it took days to charge batteries?? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's excellent that you have Connor again, Shell. I hope you have a great weekend, although I bet you're cream crackered at the minute.
> 
> How is puppy doing? Didn't think it took days to charge batteries?? :whistling2:


 

:lol2: My body is here but my brain is not. Im feeding him again in an hour I will get Chris to take some pics. I had forgotten what sleep deprivation was like until now. I stayed up until 2.00 last night to feed him thinking that I could then get up at 5.00 but I ended up messing about and finished feeding him at 2.30 then overslept and woke up at 6.00 when Steve was coming in. At least I had a cup of tea while I fed him even if it was later than planned
What time are you off to see the rescue dog Eileen?


----------



## feorag

Not sure - haven't even been downstairs yet! :lol2:

I can hear Barry raiding the crisp cabinet, so he's hungry, but I've been on here for ages, doing Sanctuary stuff. Haven't even had me breakfast yet!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, ladies!! Been pretty hectic on this end, so haven't been around much. How are we all?  How's the puppy, Shell??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, ladies!! Been pretty hectic on this end, so haven't been around much. How are we all?  How's the puppy, Shell??


 

Hi Jen What have you been up to??
The puppy is fine at the mminute. Im feeding him at 3.00 so I promise I will get photos of the little Umpa Lumpa:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Been working quite a bit... And then Diesel keeps us busy, too *lol* Just about to take him out to the park (yet another park he's never been to). And tonight is my friend's hen night. Monday is Diesel's first day of puppy school and I've got a party that night, too!!


----------



## ditta

i think youve taken on too much jen, bring diesel to me.......you know it makes sense:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Don't think so  Nice try, though


----------



## ditta

tut:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Jen you mean you would rather live a real life than be on here ???

My life at the minute is spent feeding and toileting the puppy :flrt:and yes you guessed it I forgot to do pics again:bash:
The problem is hes in the furries room so when I go and sort him out I have ratties begging for attention so I then finish the puppy and start playing with them:flrt: Ive just been and hoovered the room as the rats and chins looked like they had a party:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Having a puppy is a full time job, I'm afraid!  And boy do I love every minute 9although, poo clean up isn't the best).

And naughty Shell tsk tsk


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i think youve taken on too much jen, bring diesel to me.......you know it makes sense:whistling2:


God loves a tryer, Ditta - keep on going (but you'll never win!!) :lol2:

Well we went to meet Stephen, the guy who runs the rescue, but Otto wasn't there. :sad: He had a dog and a bitch with him because a couple who already have 2 GSDs are adopting the dog and have decided to take the bitch too. They've been and visited him a few times and taken him out a few times, but today they were bringing their 2 with them to have an introduction and see how they get on.

Otto's story isn't a particularly bad one. He was owned by a guy in a property where no pets are allowed (why do people do that :bash and someone shopped him, so he had to get rid of him. He advertised him free to a good home and a woman came along who took a shine to him and so she took him. Barely 2 hours later the local animal shelter got a call from a woman to go and pick up a stray. Fortunately he'd been chipped and the chip gave the guy's address, so they took the dog to the guy, who explained he'd just rehomed it to a lady and gave her name and address. It transpired it was the lady who'd rung them, so what that was all about God only knows? :roll: :bash:

When Stephen was at the rescue in Birmingham picking up a dog, Otto had just been brought in and he said he saw his huge ears and loved him, but he had just come in so there was a chance of a home. A short while later he was asked if he would take another dog and he asked if the dog with the big ears was still there and they said yes, so he said he would go and collect both, which would give another dog a stay of execution.

At the moment Otto is in kennels and is apparently developing a bit of 'attitude' and barking when they approach his kennel and growling but they think it's just attitude because he's bored. They're going to try him with the farm cat and we're going over next Saturday to meet him. Thereafter we take things slowly, go and visit him, take him out, bring him home to see how he gets on and if all thing work out well, we'll take him. If they don't and he's not right for us or we aren't right for him, then we try another dog.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Excellent news Eileen! Fingers crossed! Shell, I do feel for you hun!


----------



## Shell195

So Eileen only 7 more sleeps to go:lol2: Fingers crossed that Otto will fit in with your family.
Emma any news from Many tears yet ?? Dont feel sorry for me, handrearing is a labour of love and although Im now older its harder to go without sleep Im enjoying it so much

Well I went to feed the puppy(I really need to give him a name dont I, any suggestions???) and had just started to feed him when Bambi the epileptic Poodle decided to have a fit:whip: Chris came upstairs to say that she had just started and she was on Sophies knee and the TV was off and the dogs shut out of the room. By the time I had finished feeding him etc and had put him back to bed I had to go and check Bambi who was fine but the pics never got taken...................AGAIN
Bambi is a cow with her tablets and Ive never seen a dog dispose of a tablet like she does:bash: I had found one this morning but wasnt sure if it was last nights or this mornings as it was under the edge of the dog bed.
I will now give her tablet in a smear of butter as it just slides down as its not the first time shes hidden the evidence:gasp:
Pics will have to wait until later as if I even walk in the room near the carrier hes awake sniffing and starts to create:lol2:Its amazing how even though he is blind and deaf he still knows when Im about, I think the vibrations wake him up then his nose takes over. Not long now until his ears and eyes open:flrt:The only thing is he will then develop a personality which will make returning him to the breeder at 4 weeks old even harder......


----------



## RawrItsOllie

I have two torbie cats and I love them to bits x3
theyre about 2 now and their brother and sister
Elsie, the girl, is a brown and black tortoiseshell and shes small but shes the dominant one lol
Arthurs tortoiseshell too, I think but hes a browny grey, with black blotchy stripy markings, hes pretty silly and fat. haha
I'd upload pics but meh.

~Ollie :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Well i seem to have missed alot on here lol 

i been busy again too lol not used to having a social life LOLOL

well done emma and good luck on the many tears doggy thingy 

eileen fingers crossed for you too with otto 

shell poor love i bet your exhausted but your doing a fab job hun 

Tigger seems very happy across the road in her new home 

AND im getting sooooooooo excited a week till my babies come home wahoooooooooooo:no1::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

RawrItsOllie said:


> I have two torbie cats and I love them to bits x3
> theyre about 2 now and their brother and sister
> Elsie, the girl, is a brown and black tortoiseshell and shes small but shes the dominant one lol
> Arthurs tortoiseshell too, I think but hes a browny grey, with black blotchy stripy markings, hes pretty silly and fat. haha
> I'd upload pics but meh.
> 
> ~Ollie :2thumb:


Please put a photo up of your cats as Ive never seen a Torbie male, are you sure hes not a Tabby ??



Emmaj said:


> Well i seem to have missed alot on here lol
> 
> i been busy again too lol not used to having a social life LOLOL
> 
> well done emma and good luck on the many tears doggy thingy
> 
> eileen fingers crossed for you too with otto
> 
> shell poor love i bet your exhausted but your doing a fab job hun
> 
> Tigger seems very happy across the road in her new home
> 
> AND im getting sooooooooo excited a week till my babies come home wahoooooooooooo:no1::2thumb:


 
Hello you long time no speak:lol2:
Not long to go now:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Please put a photo up of your cats as Ive never seen a Torbie male, are you sure hes not a Tabby ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello you long time no speak:lol2:
> Not long to go now:2thumb:


I know an then my stink butts will be home with their mumma wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Shell195

15 minutes to go and its feed time for my lil munchkin I will try and get pics then so you can all see what a cutie he is. EmmaJ has heard him as I was feeding him when she rang earlier in the week:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> 15 minutes to go and its feed time for my lil munchkin I will try and get pics then so you can all see what a cutie he is. EmmaJ has heard him as I was feeding him when she rang earlier in the week:2thumb:


 
I know an omg how sweet was he i hardly spoke to you for cooing over how sweets his lil squeals were hee hee :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Meet the puppy, the pics are a bit rubbish as hes a worm :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Meet the puppy, the pics are a bit rubbish as hes a worm :lol2:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwwwwww awwwwwww and awwwwwwwwww


i can put a face to a squeak now hee hee 

he is adorable shell well done you hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Well I went to feed the puppy(I really need to give him a name dont I, any suggestions???) .


 He's German right? And he is a winner cos he is alive right? The German for winner is 'Sieger'.
Or my previous German shepherd was called Treue (pronounced Troy) which means 'faithful'.


----------



## feorag

RawrItsOllie said:


> I have two torbie cats and I love them to bits x3
> theyre about 2 now and their brother and sister
> Elsie, the girl, is a brown and black tortoiseshell and shes small but shes the dominant one lol
> Arthurs tortoiseshell too, I think but hes a browny grey, with black blotchy stripy markings, hes pretty silly and fat. haha
> I'd upload pics but meh.
> 
> ~Ollie :2thumb:


Are you sure that what you have are torbies and not tabbies? A torby is a tortoiseshell tabby, as opposed to a tortoiseshell (being a non-stripy cat basically!).

Tortoiseshell cats are black and red, or blue and cream, not brown and black. Tabby cats are brown and black and have stripes or spots



Shell195 said:


> Please put a photo up of your cats as Ive never seen a Torbie male, are you sure hes not a Tabby ??


I thought the same Shell.

That puppy is just simply _edible, _Shell!


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> He's German right? And he is a winner cos he is alive right? The German for winner is 'Sieger'.
> Or my previous German shepherd was called Treue (pronounced Troy) which means 'faithful'.


 
I now I may sound thick but is Hungary in Germany??


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I now I may sound thick but is Hungary in Germany??


 Soz, had a senior moment there. I thought he was a GWP.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Soz, had a senior moment there.


Yey!! :2thumb: Join the club!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Nope hes a Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla

Im glad it was you and not me I thought they had moved Hungary:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Nope hes a Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla
> 
> Im glad it was you and not me I thought they had moved Hungary:lol2:


 Well Harcos means fighter in Hungarian.
Or you could call him Magyar which is another name for Hungary.


----------



## Shell195

Hmmm I dont know as her other dogs have names like Lily,Albert(RIP) Fanni and Jez

I quite like this Boris ... "Small; battle glory."


----------



## feorag

Well that's a damn site better than Fanni, Lily and Albert, if I may say so!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well that's a damn site better than Fanni, Lily and Albert, if I may say so!!! :lol2:


 
Isn it just :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Well that's a damn site better than Fanni, Lily and Albert, if I may say so!!! :lol2:


I can imagine her saying to someone "and when the judge saw my Fanni, he was amazed"


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

:lol2: Rizla the Vizla! He is soooo cute :gasp:

I'm booking Bean in for her spaying tomo, so I think as soon as she's done we can go over and meet the woofers! I keep looking at them all, bless them.


----------



## asm1006

fenwoman said:


> I can imagine her saying to someone "and when the judge saw my Fanni, he was amazed"


 
:rotfl:

very good!!

And the puppy is very cute:flrt:
....but no one likes my car - I am gonna cry now


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I can imagine her saying to someone "and when the judge saw my Fanni, he was amazed"


:roll2: PMSL

Good quote Pam!! :2thumb:

Anna, there's nothing wrong with a bit of "jap crap" - I had a Toyota myself years ago and loved it!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Pam I would say trust you but its usually Cat/Ditta that lower the tone:whistling2:
Rizla is very good but hes now named "Boris" and the breeder likes it too :no1:

What is everyone up to today???


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> very good!!
> 
> And the puppy is very cute:flrt:
> ....*but no one likes my car - I am gonna cry now*


 
:lol2: Yes cool car how many people does it seat?
I love my car its a Renault Megan Monaco 4 wheel drive and it has personality :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I love my car too - it's a Peugeot 306 Turbo Station Wagon and it's almost as big as my old 405 estate car, cos they're getting bigger every updated model. I'm especially loving the turbo cos having always had estate cars they just don't have the 'poke' that a saloon car has, so the turbo is very useful at times! :whistling2: It's also got a full glass roof, which is just a useless feature, but I kind of like it when I put the inner roof back and light floods in.

I'm cleaning today, just hosed out the rat cage and put it in the garden to dry! [good job our gate locks and we never get scrap metal men around :whistling2:] and washed hammocks etc and a load of our washing too, just hung out. Now sitting having coffee break while Baz is watching the Great North Run.


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> Anna, there's nothing wrong with a bit of "jap crap" - I had a Toyota myself years ago and loved it!


I am shocked! :lol2: Jap Crap indeedy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## asm1006

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Yes cool car how many people does it seat?
> I love my car its a Renault Megan Monaco 4 wheel drive and it has personality :flrt:


Cool, I like renaults : victory:

Our Largo seats 7 or 8 can never remember which! :lol2: Also folds down into a double bed if needed.x


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> I love my car too - it's a Peugeot 306 Turbo Station Wagon and it's almost as big as my old 405 estate car, cos they're getting bigger every updated model. I'm especially loving the turbo cos having always had estate cars they just don't have the 'poke' that a saloon car has, so the turbo is very useful at times! :whistling2: It's also got a full glass roof, which is just a useless feature, but I kind of like it when I put the inner roof back and light floods in.
> 
> I'm cleaning today, just hosed out the rat cage and put it in the garden to dry! [good job our gate locks and we never get scrap metal men around :whistling2:] and washed hammocks etc and a load of our washing too, just hung out. Now sitting having coffee break while Baz is watching the Great North Run.


I miss our Scooby for that quick take off thing-always makes you feel safe.

Today I want to try and do some jewellery making and bag up avon orders. Depends on how I feel as full of cold again:devil:


----------



## feorag

asm1006 said:


> I am shocked! :lol2: Jap Crap indeedy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Always called my Toyota that!!! :lol2:



asm1006 said:


> Cool, I like renaults : victory:
> 
> Our Largo seats 7 or 8 can never remember which! :lol2: Also folds down into a double bed if needed.x


My Peugeot seats 5, but there are clamps and seat belts in the back to take 2 extra seats, which of course we don't need.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I can imagine her saying to someone "and when the judge saw my Fanni, he was amazed"


 
LOL i really do need to stop reading your posts when im drinking specially a hot brew bloomin hurts shooting it out the nose it does :gasp::blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Any catty people on here interested in this? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/381561-cat-play-bag-fur-fabric.html#post4751887

It really is nearly new, as I kept it in the living room and as Luna was the only one interested in it and she tended to like to be on someone's knee, she hardly lay on it.

Edit: Oops, gone already!! :2thumb:
.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Any catty people on here interested in this? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/381561-cat-play-bag-fur-fabric.html#post4751887
> 
> It really is nearly new, as I kept it in the living room and as Luna was the only one interested in it and she tended to like to be on someone's knee, she hardly lay on it.
> 
> Edit: Oops, gone already!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> You lady are a fast worker:lol2:
> .


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee shell i just sent you a pick of how Angel and Kaimi like to eat their tea 

the mucky lil beggers :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee shell i just sent you a pick of how Angel and Kaimi like to eat their tea
> 
> the mucky lil beggers :gasp::lol2::lol2:


Goes off to check phone that is on charge :lol2:

EDIT :gasp: Have they no manners, its so rude to throw ones food on the floor :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Goes off to check phone that is on charge :lol2:


 
LOL kaimi stands and digs out half the bowl and Angel jumps on it :lol2:

Angel is hoooooooje now she aint far off kaimi's size now :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I have edited my last post.
Angel is huge now:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i know ha ha so wude of them hee hee 

gawd think how bad its gonna be when the other 2 come back :gasp:

im gonna need a bigger bowl :lol2:

though i have to say what they throw on the floor the hoover up very well indeedy :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You lady are a fast worker:lol2:
> .


:lol2: I wish!! :lol2:

Pity the clothes didn't sell! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Conner has gone home now but we are picking him up next Sunday and taking him to the Walkers Crisp factory Open day
I only got roped in to going as Steve works there:bash: Its cetainly not my idea of fun, we all have to wear white coats,hair nets and safety helmets :gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: PHOTOS!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Conner has gone home now but we are picking him up next Sunday and taking him to the Walkers Crisp factory Open day
> I only got roped in to going as Steve works there:bash: Its cetainly not my idea of fun, we all have to wear white coats,hair nets and safety helmets :gasp:


 
LOL shell your gonna look a bonnie begger in that set up :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: PHOTOS!! :lol2:


 
i second that lol:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

PMSL:roll2: Do you not think it would be a bit too shocking for the forum:whistling2:
I will see what can be arranged:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> PMSL:roll2: Do you not think it would be a bit too shocking for the forum:whistling2:
> I will see what can be arranged:lol2:


 
Noooooooo not at all your a very shexy lady woman :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Noooooooo not at all your a very shexy lady woman :no1:


 

Dressed like that nobody can look sexy:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Dressed like that nobody can look sexy:whistling2:


i dont know im sure you can pull it off :2thumb::lol2:

so shell :whistling2: if i text you some pics tomorrow will you put the skunk ones on here an the dog ones on the dog thread lol:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, please!! : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, please!! : victory:


i will resend her all the angel baby pics too if you want eileen its amazing how quickly she has grown up :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Yes, please, I'd love to see them!


----------



## Emmaj

yeah alot of people missed her growing up with my lack o netage :lol2:

but will send pics on to shell so she will hopefully upload them for me :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I can do that:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I can do that:2thumb:


thank you shell your a star :no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

heey all can i join the party?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

Eileen a couple of angel and hope before i got my new phone 

hope is a ferret kit that was best mates with angel that i sadly had to part with not through choice of course


----------



## Emmaj

Oh and they are kitten toys in the cage which shows how tiny they both were :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Oh and they are kitten toys in the cage which shows how tiny they both were :lol2:


i want 

both

but

kiami

is

my

special

boy 

and 

dom

and 

chester :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I found my cable: victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> I found my cable: victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image


is that....


it has to be

MY BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYY :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee shell thankies hun you want me to send some more now LOLOL 


connor kaimi is my boy ha ha an on a bloomin diet ha ha he ate all the pies an i will prove this in a pic i send to shell lol


----------



## feorag

OMG they are totally tiny! :gasp: Bless!!! :flrt:

And now I understand what Shell meant about throwing their dinner all over the floor! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> hee hee shell thankies hun you want me to send some more now LOLOL
> 
> 
> connor kaimi is my boy ha ha an on a bloomin diet ha ha he ate all the pies an i will prove this in a pic i send to shell lol


he is my chunky hunky 


feorag said:


> And now I understand what Shell meant about throwing their dinner all over the floor! :lol2:


 i know isnt it so koot!!?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> OMG they are totally tiny! :gasp: Bless!!! :flrt:
> 
> And now I understand what Shell meant about throwing their dinner all over the floor! :lol2:


 
Oh they do eileen they have no manners at all lol not table ones anyway :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> he is my chunky hunky
> 
> i know isnt it so koot!!?? xx


connor that pic of them eating is kaimi an angel lol she aint so small no more lol she is near the size of kaimi now :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Oh they do eileen they have no manners at all lol not table ones anyway :lol2:


kia trys stealing from the side!!



Emmaj said:


> connor that pic of them eating is kaimi an angel lol she aint so small no more lol she is near the size of kaimi now :lol2:


yeaha kiami is my chunky hunky and angel is my big fat chunka lumpa :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

well im back on aftera few days... been a little hectic, i have a few pics from the classic car show i thought i woudl show off a few 

(mines at the end!)


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> kia trys stealing from the side!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeaha kiami is my chunky hunky and angel is my big fat chunka lumpa :whistling2:


 
OI lol ange aint fat lol she is growing still lol

i have sent some more pics to shell of the skunks an the dogs to upload for me :flrt::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> OI lol ange aint fat lol she is growing still lol
> 
> i have sent some more pics to shell of the skunks an the dogs to upload for me :flrt::flrt:


hehe ok but she is big boned :flrt::no1::whistling2:

pah she told me you sent her a picture of the spider on your shower curtain :whistling2::whistling2: jokee xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe ok but she is big boned :flrt::no1::whistling2:
> 
> pah she told me you sent her a picture of the spider on your shower curtain :whistling2::whistling2: jokee xx


 
i dont have a shower lol let alone a curtain lol 

and angel is only a baby lol she aint fat nor big boned lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i dont have a shower lol let alone a curtain lol
> 
> and angel is only a baby lol she aint fat nor big boned lol


hehe well the one from the bath plug.... stop ruining the fat skunkie family namespsst im kidding  xxx


----------



## Shell195




----------



## feorag

Love the photo of the one on his/her back, which one's that?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

arent ther man bits revulting? xx:blush:

eiline thats kiami (L) hes cutee aint he! x


----------



## Shell195

Emmas huskies are on the dog pic thread


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...98-simba-simba-simba-simba-8.html#post4754116 


also pics of my at the classic car show on the page befotre this


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Love the photo of the one on his/her back, which one's that?


 
lol thats kaimi hee hee the fire is on thats a tonite one lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emmas huskies are on the dog pic thread


 
thank you shell i love you xxxxxx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> thank you shell i love you xxxxxx


clears throught

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/shell195/DSC00021-1.jpg

my moooooooooooom xxx


----------



## Shell195

Last Xmas me and my daughter went to Tescos and were messing about with the kids dressing up clothes:lol2: Sophie took a photo of me which I have just found on my phone:gasp: I dont know how we didnt get thrown out of the store:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Last Xmas me and my daughter went to Tescos and were messing about with the kids dressing up clothes:lol2: Sophie took a photo of me which I have just found on my phone:gasp: I dont know how we didnt get thrown out of the store:lol2:
> 
> image


LOL shell that is soooooooo you its quality lol:notworthy::2thumb::no1:


----------



## asm1006

LOL that pic made me smile-especially as cannot sleep!
Baylee following me round like a shadow LOL.
Ok need advice, she has fleas. I frontlined her two days ago so what do I do? Do I wait? Or what?


----------



## asm1006

freekygeeky said:


> well im back on aftera few days... been a little hectic, i have a few pics from the classic car show i thought i woudl show off a few
> 
> (mines at the end!)
> image
> image
> image


 
I love all those cars! Was going to go to a largo/jap import meet in June but hubbys twat of a manager would not let him have the day off:censor:


----------



## asm1006

Those skunks are sweet even tho a tad messy LOL
There is a poster up round here as a girl has lost one of hers:sad:


----------



## asm1006

quilson_mc_spike said:


> heey all can i join the party?? xx


of course 
: victory:

hello, how tricks?


----------



## feorag

Yet again Shell, something else you and I do!! Our family has always tried on daft hats in shops and if there's a camera handy, out it comes.

Me in a shop at Universal Studios and my friend Emma trying on a condom cap in a sex shop in Puerto Rico (and yes we did buy it!) :lol2:




















Even when I met Anna and Kathryn in Edinburgh I made them try daft hats on.




































I even managed to persuade the shop assistant to join in! Bless!!! :lol2:


----------



## MSL

MAD. AS. A. BOX .OF. BADGERS..................:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Moi??? :roll2: PMSL!!

Oh!! 

You mean Shell, don't you! :whistling2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Moi??? :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> Oh!!
> 
> You mean Shell, don't you! :whistling2:


aCTUALLY i THINK WE PROBABLY (oops) all qualify!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Haha, great pics!! We usually find the ugliest piece of clothing and try it on! lol
Its so true about being mad as a box of... lol


----------



## Shell195

HaHa Im so glad its not just me. Whenever Im in a shop that sells hats I find this compulsion to try them all on. I dont even wear hats as I look ridiculous in them but still I feel the urge:lol2:Im quite capable of making any normal hat look very silly:whistling2:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> HaHa Im so glad its not just me. Whenever Im in a shop that sells hats I find this compulsion to try them all on. I dont even wear hats as I look ridiculous in them but still I feel the urge:lol2:Im quite capable of making any normal hat look very silly:whistling2:


I love a good hat me!
Obviously I look ridiculous in them but that doesnt stop me!!!!!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

My head looks wierd in hats too but I always put on or buy stupid ones, have loads!


----------



## farmercoope

Just realise im now classed a a premier citizen!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> MAD. AS. A. BOX .OF. BADGERS..................:lol2:


Or chocolate frogs penny :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Ooo and thank you anna for kind words about the skunks 


funny thing is with how messy they are is i could take a pic now of the area where they were scoffing last night before i mop the floor and you cant tell thats where they had their scran lol 


Eileen them pics are fantastic i had to second look one of them ha ha :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Just realise im now classed a a premier citizen!


 
Ooooo joe your becoming a post whore :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> Yet again Shell, something else you and I do!! Our family has always tried on daft hats in shops and if there's a camera handy, out it comes.
> 
> Me in a shop at Universal Studios and my friend Emma trying on a condom cap in a sex shop in Puerto Rico (and yes we did buy it!) :lol2:
> 
> image image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when I met Anna and Kathryn in Edinburgh I made them try daft hats on.
> 
> image image
> 
> 
> 
> image image
> 
> 
> I even managed to persuade the shop assistant to join in! Bless!!! :lol2:
> 
> image


 
OMG!!! You are a wicked woman Eileen! Forgot about that!!!!:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo joe your becoming a post whore :gasp::lol2::lol2:


 
Not quite got nearly 11,000 posts Emma!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Not quite got nearly 11,000 posts Emma!


 
Lol joe whos that then :whistling2:

not me nooooooooooo :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOOOOOOOOL


that thread that connor put up has been moved into off topic section :lol2::lol2:


----------



## asm1006

And none of you have answered the flea question:devil::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

which flea question anna ?

sorry i missed that one :blush::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've got some, too!! 

My Dad and I in Scotland this summer










And this one was in Wales


----------



## asm1006

Baylee has been frontlined a couple of days ago, but she is scratching round her neck and ears and fleas have jumped on me!
How long does frontline take and do I need to do amything else at all?


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Baylee has been frontlined a couple of days ago, but she is scratching round her neck and ears and fleas have jumped on me!
> How long does frontline take and do I need to do amything else at all?


 
it usually takes 24/48 hours to work but you may be wise treating the house too with a household spray otherwise anything that jumps off her will make a nest and start the reproduction cycle again 

i use skoosh i usually spray round just before i frontline the animals so if they do have any visitors they are killed when they jump off them


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I've got some, too!!
> 
> My Dad and I in Scotland this summer
> 
> image
> 
> And this one was in Wales
> 
> image


lol fab pics jen :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

random but

iv just had the largest convo with my dad i have told him i feal like a baag of nerves in his housee  xx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> HaHa Im so glad its not just me. Whenever Im in a shop that sells hats I find this compulsion to try them all on. I dont even wear hats as I look ridiculous in them but still I feel the urge:lol2:Im quite capable of making any normal hat look very silly:whistling2:


Me too Shell! My granddaughters love it and they join in now. The other day I turned around and the 4 year old had put a pair of glasses on and was shouting "Nana, take my picture"!! :lol:



Emmaj said:


> Ooooo joe your becoming a post whore :gasp::lol2::lol2:


Ah, but he's got a long way to go to catch up with thee and me lass! We're just about level actually!! Postaholic members! :lol:




asm1006 said:


> OMG!!! You are a wicked woman Eileen! Forgot about that!!!!:lol2:


I thought you might have forgotten I had those photographs, Anna! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Amalthea said:


> I've got some, too!!
> 
> My Dad and I in Scotland this summer


Yey Jen!! You're wearing the same hat - excellent! And your dad's wearing a "see you Jimmy" bunnet!! I've got photos of me and Emma years ago up in Scotland wearing those in the bag of a gift shop! The shop assistant was less than amused when she saw us though!!

Ooh, just found this one of my two errant children taken about 10 years ago. this was a little more difficult to achieve because it was a "Christmas bedroom" display in the middle of a garden centre! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry Anna, keep forgetting to reply to your flea question. Emma is right you _must_ spray the house too, otherwise the fleas will hatch out in your carpets and upholstery and can still jump on the cat or you!!! 

Cos you have reps I think Skoosh is the only safe one. It puts a silicone layer over the eggs, which stops them hatching, the larvae which stops them pupating and the pupaes which stops them hatching out into adult fleas, so you break up the cycle.

By the way, shouldn't laugh at this, being a cat lover and all, but I have to say I did!!!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fun/382177-blind-cricket.html#post4758223


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Me too Shell! My granddaughters love it and they join in now. The other day I turned around and the 4 year old had put a pair of glasses on and was shouting "Nana, take my picture"!! :lol:
> 
> Ah, but he's got a long way to go to catch up with thee and me lass! We're just about level actually!! Postaholic members! :lol:
> 
> 
> I thought you might have forgotten I had those photographs, Anna! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Yey Jen!! You're wearing the same hat - excellent! And your dad's wearing a "see you Jimmy" bunnet!! I've got photos of me and Emma years ago up in Scotland wearing those in the bag of a gift shop! The shop assistant was less than amused when she saw us though!!
> 
> Ooh, just found this one of my two errant children taken about 10 years ago. this was a little more difficult to achieve because it was a "Christmas bedroom" display in the middle of a garden centre! :lol2:
> 
> image


 

LOL eileen thats so very true he has got quiet away to catch us up :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

for the people who dont venture into exotic section that often but followed tattys recovery 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/382233-sad-update.html


----------



## freekygeeky

tom went to the vets today for a check up on his teeth and claws and pads..

whilst there a very young ''chavvy'' couple tturned up with a microwave carboard box (one that one woudl of come in) i said whats in ther andshe said baby kittens, she then opened the box, inside were two 7 week old kittens, BENGAL kittens, stunners... worryingly she didnt know much about the breed.....


----------



## MSL

freekygeeky said:


> tom went to the vets today for a check up on his teeth and claws and pads..
> 
> whilst there a very young ''chavvy'' couple tturned up with a microwave carboard box (one that one woudl of come in) i said whats in ther andshe said baby kittens, she then opened the box, inside were two 7 week old kittens, BENGAL kittens, stunners... worryingly she didnt know much about the breed.....


hmmmmmmmmmm did you get her name and address so I can take full advantage of her ignorance........:whistling2:maybe offer her £50 for one? is that wrong do you think?


----------



## freekygeeky

MSL said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm did you get her name and address so I can take full advantage of her ignorance........:whistling2:maybe offer her £50 for one? is that wrong do you think?


welll if anyone is gonna do that i would! lol


she had a boy and a girl lboth stunning.


----------



## MSL

*me in a hat!*










and in the snow with my Suka!


----------



## feorag

So why was she at the vets with them Gina??

Penny need a close up of that face and hat!! Too far away to see any detail! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> So why was she at the vets with them Gina??
> 
> Penny need a close up of that face and hat!! Too far away to see any detail! :2thumb:



no idea maybe to get them checked over or somthing i guess, she had recently brough tthem.
too young imo, but stunning..


----------



## feorag

Oh! I see! I just somehow imagined that she'd bred them, probs because of their age! :bash:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Sorry Anna, keep forgetting to reply to your flea question. Emma is right you _must_ spray the house too, otherwise the fleas will hatch out in your carpets and upholstery and can still jump on the cat or you!!!
> 
> Cos you have reps I think Skoosh is the only safe one. It puts a silicone layer over the eggs, which stops them hatching, the larvae which stops them pupating and the pupaes which stops them hatching out into adult fleas, so you break up the cycle.
> 
> By the way, shouldn't laugh at this, being a cat lover and all, but I have to say I did!!!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fun/382177-blind-cricket.html#post4758223


 Reminds me of a joke I heard.

_A class of children from a school for the blind, are by the sea side playing with a football with a bell on it, so they can hear where it is. The teacher pops off for a quiet pint. Shortly someone comes running in shouting “quick, the kids are kicking hell out of the Morris dancers!”._


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Reminds me of a joke I heard.
> 
> _A class of children from a school for the blind, are by the sea side playing with a football with a bell on it, so they can hear where it is. The teacher pops off for a quiet pint. Shortly someone comes running in shouting “quick, the kids are kicking hell out of the Morris dancers!”._


 
pam have you been rude to people PMSL :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Reminds me of a joke I heard.
> 
> _A class of children from a school for the blind, are by the sea side playing with a football with a bell on it, so they can hear where it is. The teacher pops off for a quiet pint. Shortly someone comes running in shouting “quick, the kids are kicking hell out of the Morris dancers!”._


:lol2: Good one! :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

how is all on this hard night?? xx


----------



## Shell195

Just dropped Sophie and her OH at the Airport shes off to Greece for 11 days:bash: She drives me mad with her constant yapping and bad moods but I miss her so much when shes not here:blush:
Do other mothers and daughters cry when they are parted:gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> pam have you been rude to people PMSL :lol2::lol2::lol2:



rude? who?me?....................................never :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Just dropped Sophie and her OH at the Airport shes off to Greece for 11 days:bash: She drives me mad with her constant yapping and bad moods but I miss her so much when shes not here:blush:
> Do other mothers and daughters cry when they are parted:gasp:


aww bbe

my mum and i are the same i may as well be a girl myy dad isss always sayin so  xxx


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> I've got some, too!!
> 
> My Dad and I in Scotland this summer
> 
> image
> 
> And this one was in Wales
> 
> image



Phwoarrrrrrrrr:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Your dad is fit :flrt::blush:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Phwoarrrrrrrrr:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Your dad is fit :flrt::blush:


lolol so you ha ha :Na_Na_Na_Na::whip::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

asm1006 said:


> LOL that pic made me smile-especially as cannot sleep!
> Baylee following me round like a shadow LOL.
> Ok need advice, she has fleas. I frontlined her two days ago so what do I do? Do I wait? Or what?


 Well the ones she had on her will have been killed by the frontline. Howver all the fleas, the larvae and the eggs which live in all the carpets, bedding, chairs settee and everywhere else she goes, will still be alive and kicking. Every time you see a flea on her, it'll be one of those since fleas and larvae live in the furnishings and not on the cat, they just jump on for a snack then jump off again.


----------



## Emmaj

i have a skunk snuggled in my arm pitt:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Phwoarrrrrrrrr:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Your dad is fit :flrt::blush:


 
Isnt he just:mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

All day I have been worried about Boris. He came to me with a few small raised lumps which were dry and didnt bother him then today a bigger one appeared on his front leg and he coughed when trying to feed so was only taking small amounts of milk. He just wasnt himself as he was quite unsettled. I rang the vet who advised I inject him with Clamoxil LA antibiotics which I did(I hated doing it as he squeaked) Anyway Ive just fed him now and he managed 20mls with no problem and toileted as normal and brought his wind up. I felt like dancing. Poor little boy I cant lose him now as hes just started to open his eyes and looks so well. Im at the sanctuary tomorrow and his breeder is coming to see him. If Im at all worried I will take him to the vet while I am there as its just round the corner. I do wonder what these lumps are though.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> lolol so you ha ha :Na_Na_Na_Na::whip::lol2:


lol :blush:
but he is though ain't he?


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Isnt he just:mf_dribble:


 I think we should make him the RFUK pin up of the week. We need another photo of him to perv over.:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I think we should make him the RFUK pin up of the week. We need another photo of him to perv over.:lol2:


 
Maybe a beach one or with just a towel after a shower:whistling2:
What do you think??

I think if we had a RFUK pin up every week there wouldnt be many contenders LOL


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Maybe a beach one or with just a towel after a shower:whistling2:
> What do you think??
> 
> I think if we had a RFUK pin up every week there wouldnt be many contenders LOL


 I vote for the shower towel one.
There might be some other hotties on RFUK for us to drool over. Or perhaps there might be other RFUKers with hot dads. C'mon you lot........show us yer daddies 

and on that note, I'm orf to my bed. I meant to go to bed just after 10pm and have an early night, but when I came up to turn off the computer, I thought I'd just check the emails and the next thing I know, it's gone midnight. Sheesh....................


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I leave you girls alone for a bit and look what happens!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* I leave you girls alone for a bit and look what happens!!


 
Its all your Dads fault :lol2: I bet he doesnt do the Dad dance at weddings:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi all just found this thread and thought I would introduce you to my (or should I say my other halfs now) two little tykes. 
THey are both just over a year old now and are half brothers and are called Dante and Figaro. Dante is the older by 8 weeks and appropriately named as he is the devil in catform lol. 
Figaro is a very special cat he was unfortunatley born with brain damage due to being starved of oxygen during birth.He was one of a twin theother being ginger in colour.THe breeders were going to have him PTS due to him having a few problems but I just couldnt leave him to that fate and so he came home with me instead of the kitten I had on order with them and although he does have a few problems ie he is alot smaller than a normal cat being about the size of a 6 month old and he does not always use a litter tray he seems to forget that it is there. HE seems to have no real health issues and then there is the fact he doesnt realise he is infact a cat but thinks he is a puppy and will even sit up and beg on his back legs.
SO here a few pics of them both
First up is dante having a snooze








Next is Figaro with his usual expression lol








THis is Figaro curled up with one of my dogs Mysty








THis is Dante after having a operation he was not a happy cat







THese next ones are again of Dante after he had his collar taken off he had a bit of a mad five minutes and we heard a crash in the kitchen just after we had put dinner on and went out to find this








andw e couldn't help laughing so he sauntered over to the other counter where i have a large dish and i quickly took these next few pics





























and lastly another cute one of Figaro peering out from behind the coffeetable leg








Hope you like them 
Sorry about pic sizes but have no idea how to shrink them 
Sam


----------



## asm1006

quilson_mc_spike said:


> random but
> 
> iv just had the largest convo with my dad i have told him i feal like a baag of nerves in his housee  xx


Thats a brave move-hope you are ok


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> Ooh, just found this one of my two errant children taken about 10 years ago. this was a little more difficult to achieve because it was a "Christmas bedroom" display in the middle of a garden centre! :lol2:
> 
> image


I see you have handed them the silly hat gene Eileen or ear muffs LOL


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> Sorry Anna, keep forgetting to reply to your flea question. Emma is right you _must_ spray the house too, otherwise the fleas will hatch out in your carpets and upholstery and can still jump on the cat or you!!!
> 
> Cos you have reps I think Skoosh is the only safe one. It puts a silicone layer over the eggs, which stops them hatching, the larvae which stops them pupating and the pupaes which stops them hatching out into adult fleas, so you break up the cycle.
> 
> By the way, shouldn't laugh at this, being a cat lover and all, but I have to say I did!!!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fun/382177-blind-cricket.html#post4758223


never heard of that treatment girls-thanks shall investigate and buy LOLThat vid was wicked but made me chuckle too!


----------



## asm1006

Shell195 said:


> Just dropped Sophie and her OH at the Airport shes off to Greece for 11 days:bash: She drives me mad with her constant yapping and bad moods but I miss her so much when shes not here:blush:
> Do other mothers and daughters cry when they are parted:gasp:


Its weird as I have three girls Sam is 14, Cassie is 8 and Katy will be 6 tomorrow!Sammy often stays with my m and d in Crawley for a week in the hols, and usually I nag about her room etc...but when she goes away I actually enjoy tidying it up for her return.


----------



## asm1006

What a lovely story-well done you!!! Oh and hi!x


sammy1969 said:


> First up is dante having a snoozeimage
> Next is Figaro with his usual expression lolimage
> THis is Figaro curled up with one of my dogs Mysty image
> THis is Dante after having a operation he was not a happy cat
> image THese next ones are again of Dante after he had his collar taken off he had a bit of a mad five minutes and we heard a crash in the kitchen just after we had put dinner on and went out to find this
> image
> andw e couldn't help laughing so he sauntered over to the other counter where i have a large dish and i quickly took these next few pics
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> and lastly another cute one of Figaro peering out from behind the coffeetable legimage
> Hope you like them
> Sorry about pic sizes but have no idea how to shrink them
> Sam


Lovely pics-loving the usual mayhem of cats creating chaos in the house!Both lovely kitty cats. I am glad I am not the only one with a chaos bowl in their kitchen LOL


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just dropped Sophie and her OH at the Airport shes off to Greece for 11 days:bash: She drives me mad with her constant yapping and bad moods but I miss her so much when shes not here:blush:
> Do other mothers and daughters cry when they are parted:gasp:


Yes!!



fenwoman said:


> Phwoarrrrrrrrr:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Your dad is fit :flrt::blush:


Do you know I thought that too Pam!!

Well I'm off childminding again this morning - something to do with the other childminder's arthritis - don't ask me what!! :lol: So she's asked if I can do her Tuesday for the next couple of weeks.

Also got the dentist :sad: - not so chuffed about that!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

asm1006 said:


> Thats a brave move-hope you are ok


yeah am ok thanks

how is all this 'morning' iv not long woke up properly! of for jam on toast for breakfast  x


----------



## Amalthea

At my wedding, Dad was spinning girls all over the dance floor, so not the normal "Dad Dance" *lol*

Here ya go... Him all dressed up:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> At my wedding, Dad was spinning girls all over the dance floor, so not the normal "Dad Dance" *lol*
> 
> Here ya go... Him all dressed up:
> 
> image


 
LOL jen you will be getting them all excited again :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I think it's pretty funny *lol* His brother is pretty handsome, as well!!










This is another nice pic from the wedding


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I think it's pretty funny *lol* His brother is pretty handsome, as well!!
> 
> image
> 
> This is another nice pic from the wedding
> 
> image


 
LOL yeah i have to say it made me giggle 

Hee hee you are a pure wind up lol


----------



## Amalthea

Shame I didn't inherit the slim build from him (my brother did)... But I got a few good aspects from him!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Shame I didn't inherit the slim build from him (my brother did)... But I got a few good aspects from him!!


 
hey there is nothing wrong with you hun your a very beautiful woman !!

Not everyone likes skinny women anyways :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*blush* Thanx  My brother is a lanky bean pole!!




























He looks a LOT like my uncle (the one with the "pres") did when he was Ben's age.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *blush* Thanx  My brother is a lanky bean pole!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> He looks a LOT like my uncle (the one with the "pres") did when he was Ben's age.


 
wow yeah he is tall isnt he lol 

me and my sister are like chalk and cheese lol we look nothing alike at all:lol2:

will have to see if i have a pic in photo bucket of us


----------



## Amalthea

And he's slouching in those pics!! He's over 6ft!!


----------



## Emmaj

the only pic i could find of us both together lol 

my sis is the bride and im stood to her right looking at it with lewis stood infront of me :blush:

I dont wear posh frocks often :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

You're right... You don't look anything alike!! *lol*

Ben and I have some similarities...


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> You're right... You don't look anything alike!! *lol*
> 
> Ben and I have some similarities...


LOL think me an my sisters only similarities are our voices and sense of humours lol


----------



## asm1006

Those wedding pics are fab:2thumb:

Here are some more of Baylee


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous pud you have there!! Very sophistcated looking!!


----------



## asm1006

Thanks, she has only been with me 2 weeks. She is a cpl cat. Only about a year old and found under a shed apparently with her own kittens. 
She is my baby.x:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, she looks as if she's settled in nicely and has taken her rightful place as Queen of the Couch!


----------



## feorag

Well I think I had a senior moment this morning! I opened through my 'Outlook Express' and it started a the post after my last one last night and I didn't realise there were 2 more pages of posts!!! :gasp: I've just read them now!!

Jen you looked beautiful on your wedding day and your dad looked pretty good too! :whistling2: I've seen that photo of you and your brother and I think you look lovely on that too! :2thumb:

Shell, I missed the bit about Boris!! :gasp: I'm so sorry and so upset - I hope he's OK. Update us asap, please!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Eileen!! It was a fantastic day


----------



## Shell195

Jen you are beautiful it must run in the family :whistling2:


Well Boris has picked up again but tomorrow he needs another injection which I have to steel myself to do, its horrid. The breeder was meant to be coming to the Sanctuary to see him today but never bothered which has really annoyed me. This little boy is a fighter and I have put so much time and effort into making sure he feeds as he doesnt have a normal suck reflex, surely she could have come to see him:bash:

I feel like making a thread about Saffie the young stray Queen on our website. Her kittens are 9 weeks old today so her and her 3 kittens went to the vets for Felv/Fiv testing and vaccination. The test revealed that Saffie is Felv/Fiv positive and her kittens negative. We used 2 snap tests on her but the reading was the same. Bloods from the whole family have now been sent to Glasgow Uni for ELISA testing so we can get a proper diagnosis and prognosis. They are all in our isolation unit now and mum and kittens have been split up. All this because someone failed to get their cat spayed and let her wander:bash:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Oh Jen you look gorgeous in your wedding dress, and you have a great figure hun, you look like a woman and not a twig! :2thumb:

Oh Shell what a depressing day for you, I hope that it's not going to be very bad news for Saffie, is there anything they can do? 

Bean has been speyed / spayed / spaid / done / neutered whatever :lol2: and is feeling very very sorry for herself. I feel for her too, but she's had some roast chicken to cheer her up a bit. El went to a friends for tea and there was cows in the field behind her friends house and els got to stroke them, I'm so jealous!


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Jen you look gorgeous in your wedding dress, and you have a great figure hun, you look like a woman and not a twig! :2thumb:
> 
> Oh Shell what a depressing day for you, I hope that it's not going to be very bad news for Saffie, is there anything they can do?
> 
> Bean has been speyed / spayed / spaid / done / neutered whatever :lol2: and is feeling very very sorry for herself. I feel for her too, but she's had some roast chicken to cheer her up a bit. El went to a friends for tea and there was cows in the field behind her friends house and els got to stroke them, I'm so jealous!


Right second time "spayed":lol2: Poor little girl I always feel guilty when mine get done as they look so pathetic

Saffie may well have just antibodies which may mean that she has overcome the virus which will give her lifelong immunity but false snap test readings as they test for antibodies. The second reading could be rubbish as abnormal readings are sometimes given if a cat has a transient infection. We have had this before with a young female and eventually she tested negative for both. We wont know anymore until Glasgow have done the tests. Hopefully the kittens will still show negative but if they have strong maternal antibodies this may not be the case


I love cows too :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

Love the pics  Have been re-decorating my room, why do I start these things!!! They seem like such a good idea at the time then it alll just goes terrible!! lol, Should be okay when its done, Elmo and Effy have had to go in the pen outside so there not my best friends at the mo! lol, they've been in there only for a couple of hours each yesterday and today but they dont like it one bit!

Off to a new vets soon to get Effy chipped, its not new but its one I havn't been too before and they will treat exotics which is great as its literally 2 minutes round the corner! Apparently there very good but quite pricey, what is the average price of microchipping on cats and dogs etc?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Well Boris has picked up again but tomorrow he needs another injection which I have to steel myself to do, its horrid. The breeder was meant to be coming to the Sanctuary to see him today but never bothered which has really annoyed me. This little boy is a fighter and I have put so much time and effort into making sure he feeds as he doesnt have a normal suck reflex, surely she could have come to see him:bash:


So pleased to hear that he's picked up a bit. It's hard being cruel to be kind, but "a gal's gotta do" and all that! :grin1:

I have to agree with you, Shell, I'm gobsmacked that his breeder didn't even come to see how he's got on, but she'll want him back when you've finished all the hard work Shell! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Saffie may well have just antibodies which may mean that she has overcome the virus which will give her lifelong immunity but false snap test readings as they test for antibodies. The second reading could be rubbish as eadings are sometimes given if a cat has a transient infection. We have had this before with a young female and eventually she tested negative for both. We wont know anymore until Glasgow have done the tests. Hopefully the kittens will still show negative but if they have strong maternal antibodies this may not be the case


I do hope so Shell and I've certainly heard of cats that have had a transient infection and have finally tested clear. It does seem strange that the kittens are all negative as I was told that research was 'leaning' experts to think that most FeLV virus were transmitted cross-placental and not by direct contact.

:lol2: I'm sitting here laughing to myself cos Cadbury's sitting watching "Lost Land of the Volcano". He's entranced by the Cus Cus (don't know if it should have 2 S's or not!), but it was the flat worm that got him rushing over to the telly! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So pleased to hear that he's picked up a bit. It's hard being cruel to be kind, but "a gal's gotta do" and all that! :grin1:
> 
> I have to agree with you, Shell, I'm gobsmacked that his breeder didn't even come to see how he's got on, but she'll want him back when you've finished all the hard work Shell! :bash:
> 
> I do hope so Shell and I've certainly heard of cats that have had a transient infection and have finally tested clear. *It does seem strange that the kittens are all negative as I was told that research was 'leaning' experts to think that most FeLV virus were transmitted cross-placental and not by direct contact.*
> 
> :lol2: I'm sitting here laughing to myself cos Cadbury's sitting watching "Lost Land of the Volcano". He's entranced by the Cus Cus (don't know if it should have 2 S's or not!), but it was the flat worm that got him rushing over to the telly! :lol2:


The vets think it could be that they have strong maternal antibodies which is why the snap test is showing negative. That is why we have had their blood sent to Glasgow too, its better to be safe.

Im furious that the breeder didnt appear, maybe I should tell her that the puppy has disappeared if she asks:whistling2:
Cats do watch some strange things on TV Dennis is a telly addict too, he especially loves Animal cops:lol2:

Joe why didnt you give the 2 critters a paintbrush and let them help? Im sure it would have been very creative:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Did you just see the new species of Giant Rat they've just found?

It was amazingly tame, just sat there on the forest floor while they were stroking it!!

And the cus cus was just adorable!


----------



## farmercoope

LOL probably would have made a better job, Elmo did run off sith a paintbrush before i'd started though! they had to go in the crates and hated it, I just couldnt trust them lol

I did fall down the stairs halfway through, throwing a paint brush with wet white paint in the air! Can't say my dad was too happy....


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Did you just see the new species of Giant Rat they've just found?
> 
> It was amazingly tame, just sat there on the forest floor while they were stroking it!!
> 
> And the cus cus was just adorable!


 

:devil: I missed this. I think someone was asking about breeders of these rats on exotics.


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> :devil: I missed this. I think someone was asking about breeders of these rats on exotics.


I didnt see the program but saw the post on exotics, doubt there would be any breeders if its a new species though!


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> LOL probably would have made a better job, Elmo did run off sith a paintbrush before i'd started though! they had to go in the crates and hated it, I just couldnt trust them lol
> 
> I did fall down the stairs halfway through, throwing a paint brush with wet white paint in the air! Can't say my dad was too happy....


 
You sound like a comedy act :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> At my wedding, Dad was spinning girls all over the dance floor, so not the normal "Dad Dance" *lol*
> 
> Here ya go... Him all dressed up:
> 
> image



Tsk. We don't want to see him dressed up :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Tsk. We don't want to see him dressed up :bash: :lol2:


More on the lines of dressed down:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> You sound like a comedy act :lol2:


I feel like it sometimes, its not a good thing too if your with really serious people! lol


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> I feel like it sometimes, its not a good thing too if your with really serious people! lol


 
Serious is boring and at your age comic is much more fun:no1:


----------



## fenwoman

BTW I need to tell you that Delphi the titty should have been named Damian!!!!!

Chalky has to be in the house with me all the time, but during the day, the rest of the dogs have to be in the big dog room and I leve the door open so they can go out if they want. Because Chalky is in the house with me, he has a water bowl in the kitchen. I went to make myself a cuppa this morning and was astounded to spy Delphi sitting straddled on the rim of the water bowl p1ssing into it. He looked like he was sitting on a toilet bowl. But he was actually p1ssing in the dog's water bowl!!!:gasp:

I've never seen anything like that before.
I so wish I'd had my camera to hand.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> BTW I need to tell you that Delphi the titty should have been named Damian!!!!!
> 
> Chalky has to be in the house with me all the time, but during the day, the rest of the dogs have to be in the big dog room and I leve the door open so they can go out if they want. Because Chalky is in the house with me, he has a water bowl in the kitchen. I went to make myself a cuppa this morning and was astounded to spy Delphi sitting straddled on the rim of the water bowl p1ssing into it. He looked like he was sitting on a toilet bowl. But he was actually p1ssing in the dog's water bowl!!!:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything like that before.
> I so wish I'd had my camera to hand.


Haha clever kitty:no1:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Serious is boring and at your age comic is much more fun:no1:


Serious is boring at any age!! lol


----------



## Shell195

I forgot to say the native hoglets have gone back to the sanctuary today weighing 7 oz so they have put on 4 oz since I got them


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> BTW I need to tell you that Delphi the titty should have been named Damian!!!!!
> 
> Chalky has to be in the house with me all the time, but during the day, the rest of the dogs have to be in the big dog room and I leve the door open so they can go out if they want. Because Chalky is in the house with me, he has a water bowl in the kitchen. I went to make myself a cuppa this morning and was astounded to spy Delphi sitting straddled on the rim of the water bowl p1ssing into it. He looked like he was sitting on a toilet bowl. But he was actually p1ssing in the dog's water bowl!!!:gasp:
> 
> I've never seen anything like that before.
> I so wish I'd had my camera to hand.


 
Lol poor Chalky!!


----------



## freekygeeky

lmao leg eend of a cat!


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> Serious is boring at any age!! lol


 
Im 50 and still ride the trolley in Asda:lol2:I just cant be boring or normal much to my kids horror:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Im 50 and still ride the trolley in Asda:lol2:I just cant be boring or normal much to my kids horror:whistling2:


Sounds like you'd get on with my family then lol, we're all mad but always have a laugh!!! its great, I just got used to my mum doing stuff and join in now! lol


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> Sounds like you'd get on with my family then lol, we're all mad but always have a laugh!!! its great, I just got used to my mum doing stuff and join in now! lol


 
:lol2: I thinks its all in the genes


----------



## feorag

farmercoope said:


> I didnt see the program but saw the post on exotics, doubt there would be any breeders if its a new species though!


:lol2: How daft can people be? It clearly said it was a brand new species, never seen before! :roll:



fenwoman said:


> Chalky has to be in the house with me all the time, but during the day, the rest of the dogs have to be in the big dog room and I leve the door open so they can go out if they want. Because Chalky is in the house with me, he has a water bowl in the kitchen. I went to make myself a cuppa this morning and was astounded to spy Delphi sitting straddled on the rim of the water bowl p1ssing into it. He looked like he was sitting on a toilet bowl. But he was actually p1ssing in the dog's water bowl!!!:gasp:
> 
> I've never seen anything like that before.
> I so wish I'd had my camera to hand.


Merlin, our first Somali, always used to pee in the dog's stainless steel food bowl when he was a kitten. He couldn't pee in their water bowl cos it was a bucket! he did however have an obsession about drinking their water and a good technique to manage it!












Shell195 said:


> I forgot to say the native hoglets have gone back to the sanctuary today weighing 7 oz so they have put on 4 oz since I got them


Excellent news Shell! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Im 50 and still ride the trolley in Asda:lol2:I just cant be boring or normal much to my kids horror:whistling2:


Oh, buggar!! I don't believe it, cos I do that too!!!


----------



## farmercoope

Eileen, you and shell really must be secretly related, shell, you did say it was in the genes!


----------



## feorag

Actually Joe, we are clones living identical lives in different parts of the country - 12 years apart! :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

I knew it!! lol


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> I knew it!! lol


 
Its true Joe and quite scary too:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well done with the hoglets, Shell!! I can't believe your little'un's breeder never shown up!!!! I'd be fuming!

I'm afraid I don't own any partially clothed pictures of my Dad *lol*

I was about a stone lighter in those wedding pics than I am now. I lost a lot of weight while in the States awaiting a visa. Stress and such did it. I have pictures of me in my wedding undies and even I think I look great! *lol* Not so much now in the exact same wedding undies *lol*


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I paid 15 quid for the dog warden to chip Bean, and it's 22 quid for the vets to do it. It cost 163 quid for Bean to be spayed, is that expensive or average?

Well done with the babies Shell!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well thats me done just gotta straighten my hair vrush my teeth and of i go to skool  :devil::censor: xx


----------



## asm1006

'vrush' your teeth?:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

asm1006 said:


> 'vrush' your teeth?:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 :gasp::blush::lol2:you know what i am meening :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## asm1006

Well its my youngest of my 3 girls birthday today. Katy is 6!
Just had children, pressies and paper in my bed :lol2:
Got a family party tea later at m.in.laws and then her kiddy party is on saturday.

Now must get on school run calling.: victory:


----------



## asm1006

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :gasp::blush::lol2:you know what i am meening :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


I do but love taking the pee:lol2:
like your avatar btw.x


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Well its my youngest of my 3 girls birthday today. Katy is 6!
> Just had children, pressies and paper in my bed :lol2:
> Got a family party tea later at m.in.laws and then her kiddy party is on saturday.
> 
> Now must get on school run calling.: victory:


Happy Birthday Katy :2thumb:

yes i have school run to do shortly 

i have just bathed lew, done his brekki, fed all animals and mopped floors and washed up im having a 5 min break finishing my brew before school run :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

asm1006 said:


> I do but love taking the pee:lol2:
> like your avatar btw.x


thanks hun that was taken boxing day when quilson was smaller hehe hes big an boodiful now  not that he never was boodiful



Emmaj said:


> Happy Birthday Katy :2thumb:
> 
> yes i have school run to do shortly
> 
> i have just bathed lew, done his brekki, fed all animals and mopped floors and washed up im having a 5 min break finishing my brew before school run :lol2:


how is 'lil' lew? and yourself? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> thanks hun that was taken boxing day when quilson was smaller hehe hes big an boodiful now  not that he never was boodiful
> 
> 
> 
> how is 'lil' lew? and yourself? xx


we are great connor hun he is tucking into his pancakes he wanted for brekkie LOL 

and im good plodding on :lol2:

hows you hun ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> we are great connor hun he is tucking into his pancakes he wanted for brekkie LOL
> 
> and im good plodding on :lol2:
> 
> hows you hun ?


hehe tell him to have a good day at skool from me :flrt:

good when was the last text you recieved of me? 

im good getting ready fr school slowly not been in for 5 days :O :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe tell him to have a good day at skool from me :flrt:
> 
> good when was the last text you recieved of me?
> 
> im good getting ready fr school slowly not been in for 5 days :O :gasp:


 
aint had a text off you since before i came back on here :gasp:

lew has been off mon an tue for eid they give the whole school a couple of days off as otherwise there would be no kids in :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Right im off to round the troops up and get lew off to school 

have a good day at school connor catch ya laters : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> aint had a text off you since before i came back on here :gasp:
> 
> lew has been off mon an tue for eid they give the whole school a couple of days off as otherwise there would be no kids in :lol2::lol2:


bloody hell iv texted you a few times since the family do' you whent to xx

ty ttyl ly xxxx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im on rfuk on my fone :O xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> bloody hell iv texted you a few times since the family do' you whent to xx
> 
> ty ttyl ly xxxx


 
Oh well i aint had any of them


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Oh well i aint had any of them


damn ill text you now tell me if you get it x


----------



## Emmaj

yeps connor i have recieved them :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! 

Jen, maybe you've put weight on cos you're just so contented now,being married and all! :lol2:

Emma why would none of the kids have been at school if the school hadn't given them the days off? I can't work that out!!! :crazy:

Anna, say happy birthday to Katie for me and I hope she has a lovely day.

I'm not going to have a lovely day! :sad: I got a phone call last night to say that my one surviving aunt is in hospital with terminal liver cancer and won't be coming out, so I'm dashing in to visit her. Not looking forward to it as she's on the same ward my mother died in and I know I'm going to get so emotional!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Jen, maybe you've put weight on cos you're just so contented now,being married and all! :lol2:
> 
> Emma why would none of the kids have been at school if the school hadn't given them the days off? I can't work that out!!! :crazy:
> 
> Anna, say happy birthday to Katie for me and I hope she has a lovely day.
> 
> I'm not going to have a lovely day! :sad: I got a phone call last night to say that my one surviving aunt is in hospital with terminal liver cancer and won't be coming out, so I'm dashing in to visit her. Not looking forward to it as she's on the same ward my mother died in and I know I'm going to get so emotional!


because around 90% of the school would have been off celebrating eid anyway 

there is a very high percentage of muslim people that attend the school that lewis is at : victory:


----------



## feorag

Ah! I see. A muslim holiday that isn't a British one, but the children would all take it off! Makes sense now!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* No, I just put the weight BACK on after everything calmed back down again 

I am sorry to hear that about your aunt, Eileen  I have no doubt it'll be difficult for you to revisit the hospital, as well...

I feel crappy today and I'm off to Manchester to canvass... BLEGH!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ah! I see. A muslim holiday that isn't a British one, but the children would all take it off! Makes sense now!


 
yes thats the one :lol2:

I just finsished readin eileen an oh my word is all i will say :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

True! Persecution complex????


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> True! Persecution complex????


it flabbergasted me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

I just think it's such a shame really! Good advice is being thrown out of the window, just because they think people are attacking them, which isn't the case at all - we're all trying to help!! I do wish people weren't so defensive all the time.


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! What'd I miss??


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I just think it's such a shame really! Good advice is being thrown out of the window, just because they think people are attacking them, which isn't the case at all - we're all trying to help!! I do wish people weren't so defensive all the time.


well i had not even seem them threads but reading them i saw some blooming good advice i didnt see any attacking comments from the people who were giving out advice


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! What'd I miss??


lol fenny has somemore fans jen :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Why oh why cant people listen to sound advice without thinking posters are out to get them. They start with a bit of sarcasm and spiteful comments then when they get replies in the same tone they accuse others of being nasty:bash:
Im to tired to argue at the minute as getting up in the night to feed the puppy and having a crying cat(Boo-deaf white boy) at the bedroom door for most of the night has depleted my energy. He wanted in the bedroom but once in he crys to go back out as he doesnt like Elmo(MC). Steve got up to stroke him and I got up to chase him:whistling2:Im not quite as patient as Steve:lol2: I wouldnt mind we have heated beds in the cat room that he usually sleeps in, silly cat


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> we are great connor hun he is tucking into his pancakes he wanted for brekkie LOL
> 
> and im good plodding on :lol2:
> 
> hows you hun ?


 Mmmmm pancakes. I wonder if I can get to the eggs outside before the dogs do? If I do, I think I'll have pancakes for afters tonight.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Mmmmm pancakes. I wonder if I can get to the eggs outside before the dogs do? If I do, I think I'll have pancakes for afters tonight.


you should put them in enclosed penns to gaurantee the eggs saftey pam tut :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> lol fenny has somemore fans jen :lol2:


 I'm my own worst enemy. I respond, someone has a dig, and I jump to it. The bit I hate though is if someone asks me something, I give a totally honest answer thinking that they actually wanted one and then I might ask them to clarify a point and they don't bother answering me. So did they want debate or not? I suspect not, a lot of the time.
Mind you, I have been know to do a little baiting of my own occasionally:whistling2::blush::lol2:
It's amusing hehe. Light the blue touchpaper, then sit back and wait for the fun to begin. bwaaaahahaha


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Why oh why cant people listen to sound advice without thinking posters are out to get them. They start with a bit of sarcasm and spiteful comments then when they get replies in the same tone they accuse others of being nasty:bash:
> Im to tired to argue at the minute as getting up in the night to feed the puppy and having a crying cat(Boo-deaf white boy) at the bedroom door for most of the night has depleted my energy. He wanted in the bedroom but once in he crys to go back out as he doesnt like Elmo(MC). Steve got up to stroke him and I got up to chase him:whistling2:Im not quite as patient as Steve:lol2: I wouldnt mind we have heated beds in the cat room that he usually sleeps in, silly cat


 
awwwwwwwwwww shell great big hug for you ((((((((hug)))))))

im not surprised your tired woman though you are doing a fantastic job with that baby hun :flrt:

Hmm well the erm.....thing on people listening to advice an not think people are getting on to them..........comeon woman its RFUK lol its not gonna happen :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> you should put them in enclosed penns to gaurantee the eggs saftey pam tut :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


oh yes of course I should. Perhaps I can build a nice battery house for them all.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I'm my own worst enemy. I respond, someone has a dig, and I jump to it. The bit I hate though is if someone asks me something, I give a totally honest answer thinking that they actually wanted one and then I might ask them to clarify a point and they don't bother answering me. So did they want debate or not? I suspect not, a lot of the time.
> Mind you, I have been know to do a little baiting of my own occasionally:whistling2::blush::lol2:
> It's amusing hehe. Light the blue touchpaper, then sit back and wait for the fun to begin. bwaaaahahaha


 
you see pam thats why i love you lol 

nothing phases you hee hee and i know exactly what your doing when you reply..............just realing them in and bam they bite 

i suppose its very much like fishing with fireworks afterwards lol 

though yes i have to say what i find amusing is how wound up people get and how cool and calm you stay :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> oh yes of course I should. Perhaps I can build a nice battery house for them all.


 
well it will make some people happy for you to do that :gasp::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I'm my own worst enemy. I respond, someone has a dig, and I jump to it. The bit I hate though is if someone asks me something, I give a totally honest answer thinking that they actually wanted one and then I might ask them to clarify a point and they don't bother answering me. So did they want debate or not? I suspect not, a lot of the time.
> *Mind you, I have been know to do a little baiting of my own occasionally*:whistling2::blush::lol2:
> It's amusing hehe. Light the blue touchpaper, then sit back and wait for the fun to begin. bwaaaahahaha


 
:gasp: I would never have guessed :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I would never have guessed :whistling2: :lol2:


 
LOL shell maybe she should be renamed the RFUK fisherwoman :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell!! You lot (well some of you lot) have been going at it today, haven't you?? :lol2:

I go out for the afternoon and come back to mayhem! :lol: I've just sat here and it's taken me nearly an hour to read all the crap that was being spouted on that locked thread!! F***in' hell! is all I can say! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Bloody hell!! You lot (well some of you lot) have been going at it today, haven't you?? :lol2:
> 
> I go out for the afternoon and come back to mayhem! :lol: I've just sat here and it's taken me nearly an hour to read all the crap that was being spouted on that locked thread!! F***in' hell! is all I can say! :gasp:


yeah great init :devil:


----------



## Shell195

It got VERY frustrating in the end:bash:


----------



## KathyM

:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

KathyM said:


> :whistling2:


 
Hello Kathy Im glad you could join us:no1:


----------



## KathyM

Shell195 said:


> It got VERY frustrating in the end:bash:


Yes it did didn't it, perhaps best left off this thread though if you'd prefer it left open?


----------



## Emmaj

KathyM said:


> Yes it did didn't it, perhaps best left off this thread though if you'd prefer it left open?


yes please leave it off here 

thank you


----------



## Shell195

KathyM said:


> Yes it did didn't it, perhaps best left off this thread though if you'd prefer it left open?


This thread is a place to chill and unwind, you are welcome to stay if you want, we have nothing to hide here.


----------



## KathyM

LOL you're mad Emma, you were on here whinging about it well before I posted to show I was reading. :lol2:

Anyone got any nice cat pics to cheer us all up this evening?


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe what I did today. i was cleaning the Blue Tongue Skinks glass on his viv and managed to break one door:bash: Steve went to get new 5 mm glass and came back with 8 mmm as they had none in:whip: Guess what ? it doesnt fit in the runners so I now have half the viv boarded up until tomorrow:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

KathyM said:


> LOL you're mad Emma, you were on here whinging about it well before I posted to show I was reading. :lol2:
> 
> Anyone got any nice cat pics to cheer us all up this evening?


mad ?

Dont start again Kathy not on here because im fed up of it now the other thread was locked for a reason and i dont want this one locking too because you decided to follow us to carry it on 

lets say we agree to disagree and leave it at that hey please ?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I cant believe what I did today. i was cleaning the Blue Tongue Skinks glass on his viv and managed to break one door:bash: Steve went to get new 5 mm glass and came back with 8 mmm as they had none in:whip: Guess what ? it doesnt fit in the runners so I now have half the viv boarded up until tomorrow:bash:


 
How did you manage to bloomin break the glass :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Not a cat one but got a new dog one that my son took


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Shell - the cushions on the back of your settee look like mine, 'cept it's cats that are squashing it down!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Not a cat one but got a new dog one that my son took
> image


 
LOL all pile on hee hee 

fantastic pic :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Shell - the cushions on the back of your settee look like mine, 'cept it's cats that are squashing it down!


 
:lol2: They have ruined it, we are forever trying to knock them back into shape. The worst thing is that Karla the GSD has designs on being up there can you imagine that :lol2:


----------



## KathyM

Emmaj said:


> mad ?
> 
> Dont start again Kathy not on here because im fed up of it now the other thread was locked for a reason and i dont want this one locking too because you decided to follow us to carry it on


Yes, because you're allowed to carry it on by coming to this thread with it, but me asking you to keep it off the thread is not allowed? I give up. So much for a safe place to unwind and chat. Never mind.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: They have ruined it, we are forever trying to knock them back into shape. The worst thing is that Karla the GSD has designs on being up there can you imagine that :lol2:


mine are always pulling the bottom cushions out as they push against the back with their feet while asleep lol


----------



## Shell195

Another new photo (not actually new as Kye still has his tackle lol but its one I found on my phone)


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Another new photo (not actually new as Kye still has his tackle lol but its one I found on my phone)
> image


 
lol bless him i love it when they lay like that 

Nanook does it all the time he spends most of his sleeping time flat out on his back legs in air :lol2:

Did i send you that new pic of Angel asleep on my lap i got a new good one of her the other night 

dunno if i sent it though :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Now the thought of a GSD on the back cushions doesn't bear thinking about! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Now the thought of a GSD on the back cushions doesn't bear thinking about! :lol2:


I dont think you would see cushion just GSD :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ellie









Claude


----------



## farmercoope

Shell, if you think I had a comical day yesteray you havnt heard nothing!!

Was about to start glossing the skirting board silver and got the fresh tin of silver hammerite, small brush and put them on my window sill, went to fetch the crate to put the animals into and when I got upstairs I went into my room to silver paint EVERYWHERE! All over my new rug, over my freshly laid lino! Over my freshly painted walls and bed stuff! There was prints EVERYWHERE! a huge puddle of silver paint and lots of swearing done! lol luckily and suprisingly its came off of eveywhere except a bit on the animals fur, was not happy bunny!! lol, given up on the painting front for tonight!!


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> Shell, if you think I had a comical day yesteray you havnt heard nothing!!
> 
> Was about to start glossing the skirting board silver and got the fresh tin of silver hammerite, small brush and put them on my window sill, went to fetch the crate to put the animals into and when I got upstairs I went into my room to silver paint EVERYWHERE! All over my new rug, over my freshly laid lino! Over my freshly painted walls and bed stuff! There was prints EVERYWHERE! a huge puddle of silver paint and lots of swearing done! lol luckily and suprisingly its came off of eveywhere except a bit on the animals fur, was not happy bunny!! lol, given up on the painting front for tonight!!


PMSL :roll2:I told you they would be creative:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Shell, if you think I had a comical day yesteray you havnt heard nothing!!
> 
> Was about to start glossing the skirting board silver and got the fresh tin of silver hammerite, small brush and put them on my window sill, went to fetch the crate to put the animals into and when I got upstairs I went into my room to silver paint EVERYWHERE! All over my new rug, over my freshly laid lino! Over my freshly painted walls and bed stuff! There was prints EVERYWHERE! a huge puddle of silver paint and lots of swearing done! lol luckily and suprisingly its came off of eveywhere except a bit on the animals fur, was not happy bunny!! lol, given up on the painting front for tonight!!


 
but did u get pics joe?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to feed the puppy shortly, he gets so excited when he senses me coming to feed him:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im off to feed the puppy shortly, he gets so excited when he senses me coming to feed him:flrt:


lol i know i have heard him wen i have been on the phone to you :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta

cat took this whilst i was sleeping.....dice was on the floor wen i fell asleep and when cat came to bed she was here??????????


----------



## feorag

Aw!! That is so cute!! :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Aw!! That is so cute!! :flrt:


 dont awww her shes meant to be my baby!! n she wont come near me, loves ditta too much blah blah!!!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Emmaj

bless thats is very cute :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

I did get a pic, will upload it tomorrow hopefully, everythings everywhere atm 

hmm, very creatuve shell


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dont awww her shes meant to be my baby!! n she wont come near me, loves ditta too much blah blah!!!:devil::devil::devil:


Oh dear! OK, then - Naughty Dice :bash: :bash:

Is that better?? :lol:


----------



## Emmaj

Dirty Dancing is on on sunday channel 5 at 9pm :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> I did get a pic, will upload it tomorrow hopefully, everythings everywhere atm
> 
> hmm, very creatuve shell


ok i suppose the lil paw prints would have looked cute if on the right places :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Oh dear! OK, then - Naughty Dice :bash: :bash:
> 
> Is that better?? :lol:


 
aye it is thankyi!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Another new photo (not actually new as Kye still has his tackle lol but its one I found on my phone)
> image


 awww I love rotties. But, I think you are a very neglectful dog owner for letting that little black and white doggie sit so close to the fire as it is obviously at risk and danger of having 3rd degree burns.:bash:















































:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> awww I love rotties. But, I think you are a very neglectful dog owner for letting that little black and white doggie sit so close to the fire as it is obviously at risk and danger of having 3rd degree burns.:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right Pam:whistling2: I am a neglectful dog owner, that poor dog:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dont awww her shes meant to be my baby!! n she wont come near me, loves ditta too much blah blah!!!:devil::devil::devil:


Maybe you should get a ginger kitty to compensate for your loss:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> fenwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> awww I love rotties. But, I think you are a very neglectful dog owner for letting that little black and white doggie sit so close to the fire as it is obviously at risk and danger of having 3rd degree burns.:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right Pam:whistling2: I am a neglectful dog owner, that poor dog:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> and another thing. Those poor little titties on the right of the fireplace are obviously traumatised by the sight of the poor doggy getting singed.Look at how they are holding themselves. Rigid with terror they are............rigid!!!
> It's disgraceful.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and another thing. Those poor little titties on the right of the fireplace are obviously traumatised by the sight of the poor doggy getting singed.Look at how they are holding themselves. Rigid with terror they are............rigid!!!
> It's disgraceful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now waiting for a call from the RSPCA for neglecting my animals:lol2:
> 
> I forgot to say those poor titties are now Manx titties as Kye managed to kick them when in his usual upside down position and snapped their tails clean off LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Great pics Shell!

I think I'm going to be away for a bit from this section as I can't cope with the bitching lately, it's really depressing me, I've got family problems too and work is shit and I hate my job. Take care everyone, pm me if you need me! : victory:


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear that Emma - can you not just ignore threads when you see it starting???

If you can't then please come back soon!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> So sorry to hear that Emma - can you not just ignore threads when you see it starting???
> 
> If you can't then please come back soon!


 
seconded


----------



## Shell195

*Thirded*


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> *Thirded*


i want to say forth ed but i said seconded:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i want to say forth ed but i said seconded:lol2:


Log in as Cat and then you can say it:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'll say forth-ed 

I laugh at all the bitching, really... Tis funny.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'll say forth-ed
> 
> I laugh at all the bitching, really... Tis funny.


Me too, some people just start spouting utter rubbish when they argue:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Oooh pick me!

Fifthed-ed!


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> Oooh pick me!
> 
> Fifthed-ed!


:lol2: Joe pick you for what??


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Joe pick you for what??


lol, im not sure, it just sounded good to go with the number thing, bit of a random moment but ahh well


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> lol, im not sure, it just sounded good to go with the number thing, bit of a random moment but ahh well


:lol2: that sounds about as normal as can be expected:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Just routing through my hundreds of photos and found these 

Rocky came to live with me at 12 weeks old after suffering from Auto immune caused by vaccination, pts at 14 months to save further suffering




















Karla(3 years old), Ginny(11 years old) and Mitch(7months old) having fun at the Country park near me. Sadly I only now have Karla


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Joe pick you for what??


Cos he wanted to be fifth-ed!! :lol2:

Shell - naughty girl posting photos of GSD puppies! :bash:

And I have to agree with Jen, when the bitching gets out of hand, you just have to laugh at how stupid people get and how daft they sound, cos they just go on.......... and on............ and on................ and on........... about the same thing, even if they're patently incorrect!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Cos he wanted to be fifth-ed!! :lol2:
> 
> Shell - naughty girl posting photos of GSD puppies! :bash:
> 
> And I have to agree with Jen, when the bitching gets out of hand, you just have to laugh at how stupid people get and how daft they sound, cos they just go on.......... and on............ and on................ and on........... about the same thing, even if they're patently incorrect!!


 
Just thought it would get you ready for Saturday when you meet the lovely Otto:flrt:


----------



## feorag

And there's the next problem. Stephen e-mailed me last night to see if we could go at 2:00, but as you know my aunt is dying in hospital and visiting is 2:00-4:00 and I feel that I should be there. I asked him if Saturday morning was any good and unfortunately he doesn't finish work until 1:00pm.

We've got Wednesday Anne's grandson's birthday/christening party on Sunday from 12:00-3:00 and I'm taking Eve (the little girl I look after) so after the christening we've got to take her back home, so wondering what to do next. I know I can go myself, but this has to be more Barry's decision than mine, so it's important he goes with me.

BTW just invoiced you for the hammocks - hope that's OK?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And there's the next problem. Stephen e-mailed me last night to see if we could go at 2:00, but as you know my aunt is dying in hospital and visiting is 2:00-4:00 and I feel that I should be there. I asked him if Saturday morning was any good and unfortunately he doesn't finish work until 1:00pm.
> 
> We've got Wednesday Anne's grandson's birthday/christening party on Sunday from 12:00-3:00 and I'm taking Eve (the little girl I look after) so after the christening we've got to take her back home, so wondering what to do next. I know I can go myself, but this has to be more Barry's decision than mine, so it's important he goes with me.
> 
> BTW just invoiced you for the hammocks - hope that's OK?


Oh dear I can see were your problems lie, Im sure things will turn out right eventually for you
You have a payment: victory:

EDIT Maybe you could visit Otto yourself first then go back with Barry if he is the dog you are looking for


----------



## feorag

And you have a reply to your pm, but I think I might have forgotten to say thanks for the payment! :blush: Sorry!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And you have a reply to your pm, but I think I might have forgotten to say thanks for the payment! :blush: Sorry!


 
:lol2: No problem, you have waited long enough for the money:whistling2:

I have edited my last post


----------



## Emmaj

evening all 

Arghhhhhh i have had one of them days where everything just goes wrong  :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, Shell, I have thought of that and am about to go downstairs to see what suggestions Barry has to make.

What's up Emma???


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, Shell, I have thought of that and am about to go downstairs to see what suggestions Barry has to make.
> 
> What's up Emma???


 
where do i start LOL

ok with this morning lol 

got lew to school forgot his swimming had to come back an take it back up..............

Then went down to get my money from post office.........put pin in declined.........pin wrong.........i dont think so its the same pin i used twice a week so they said try again.........same again 3rd time lucky nopes same again only this time locks card too so cant do begger all other than phone them.............

so phone them up an woman on phone says oooooops i said oooooops what ???? she said i just accidentally cancelled your card too :devil::devil:

so instead of waiting a couple of days for a new pin i now have to wait 4-14 days for a new card and pin grrrrrrrrrrrrr and i have no access whatso ever to my money 

so im skint an peeeeeeee'd off lol


----------



## Shell195

Come on Emma spill the beans


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Come on Emma spill the beans


i have lol i was writing an essay :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> where do i start LOL
> 
> ok with this morning lol
> 
> got lew to school forgot his swimming had to come back an take it back up..............
> 
> Then went down to get my money from post office.........put pin in declined.........pin wrong.........i dont think so its the same pin i used twice a week so they said try again.........same again 3rd time lucky nopes same again only this time locks card too so cant do begger all other than phone them.............
> 
> so phone them up an woman on phone says oooooops i said oooooops what ???? she said i just accidentally cancelled your card too :devil::devil:
> 
> so instead of waiting a couple of days for a new pin i now have to wait 4-14 days for a new card and pin grrrrrrrrrrrrr and i have no access whatso ever to my money
> 
> so im skint an peeeeeeee'd off lol


Can you not withdraw from inside the post office without using your card??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Can you not withdraw from inside the post office without using your card??


Nopes you have to use your card in the machine thingy 

Im highly annoyed lol 

i also text jen today thinking i had text her moby nopes lol was her landline so she got one of them dodgey texts on her landline from me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Nopes you have to use your card in the machine thingy
> 
> Im highly annoyed lol
> 
> i also text jen today thinking i had text her moby nopes lol was her landline so she got one of them dodgey texts on her landline from me :lol2::lol2:


I hate them voice texts on the phone, the robotic voice speaks literally so its really hard to understand :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Right off to feed Boris back shortly:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I hate them voice texts on the phone, the robotic voice speaks literally so its really hard to understand :lol2:


 
I know lol annoying aint they 

(Im sorry jen) :lol2::lol2:

So hows everyone elses day been then ?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Right off to feed Boris back shortly:2thumb:


okies hun :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

My day has been spent feeding Boris, erm feeding Boris, feeding Boris, feeding Boris etc etc etc:lol2: Not much time for anything else lately. Oh yes I did give the dogs a run on the field, and cleaned the house too


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My day has been spent feeding Boris, erm feeding Boris, feeding Boris, feeding Boris etc etc etc:lol2: Not much time for anything else lately. Oh yes I did give the dogs a run on the field, and cleaned the house too


 
hee hee sounds like a fun day of feeding boris :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee sounds like a fun day of feeding boris :lol2:


The thing is though I enjoy going to feed him as he gets really excited now, its so sweet to see him. His eyes should be fully open tomorrow:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> so phone them up an woman on phone says oooooops i said oooooops what ???? she said i just accidentally cancelled your card too :devil::devil:
> 
> so instead of waiting a couple of days for a new pin i now have to wait 4-14 days for a new card and pin grrrrrrrrrrrrr and i have no access whatso ever to my money
> 
> so im skint an peeeeeeee'd off lol


:gasp: I hope you don't have the follow-on problems that I had when they cancelled my card. I felt like blowing the bank up!!! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :gasp: I hope you don't have the follow-on problems that I had when they cancelled my card. I felt like blowing the bank up!!! :bash:


Arrrrrr whats them then ???

im hoping i dont i need my blooming money


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> Arrrrrr whats them then ???
> 
> im hoping i dont i need my blooming money


I'll join you in the skint ranks Emma haven't got a bean to call my own until next week


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> I'll join you in the skint ranks Emma haven't got a bean to call my own until next week


I know its rubbish aint it  

im being mobbed for my marshmellows on top of my hot choccy :gasp:

im having to stand up to drink it :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> I know its rubbish aint it
> 
> im being mobbed for my marshmellows on top of my hot choccy :gasp:
> 
> im having to stand up to drink it :lol2:


Now you've done it - I've got hot choccy in the cupboard (well obviously it isn't hot yet) but no marshmellows. Think I'll take a cup to bed with me though :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

Evie how can I stop the clipper rash that Bambi gets when I clip her and which clippers do you advise??


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Now you've done it - I've got hot choccy in the cupboard (well obviously it isn't hot yet) but no marshmellows. Think I'll take a cup to bed with me though :mf_dribble:


hee hee i cant drink tea or coffee at night or i cant sleep so i have a stock of hot choccy in :lol2:

i got the marshmellows on offer from home bargins think they were 2 bags for a £1


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Evie how can I stop the clipper rash that Bambi gets when I clip her and which clippers do you advise??


You done this twice or am I having a senior moment? :?

Im the same with coffee Emma - has to be a choccy or I'm counting the wood chips in the bedroom ceiling wallpaper :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> You done this twice or am I having a senior moment? :?
> 
> Im the same with coffee Emma - has to be a choccy or I'm counting the wood chips in the bedroom ceiling wallpaper :lol2:


:lol2: I did it twice
I can drink anything and still fall asleep:whistling2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I did it twice
> I can drink anything and still fall asleep:whistling2:


Well Im not answering twice - its 25 past bed time so I'm off in a minute - its been a busy week and I'm knackered. 
Oh and by the way I've managed to blag some free hydrotherapy sessions for Misty the woodentop :2thumb: She should be starting in the next week or so.


----------



## Amalthea

Emma, you can get money out from the bank if you bring ID


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been to feed Boris its not easy when I have 2 Chins running wild:lol2: They try and run off with everything. Ive also had rattie cuddles again:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Emma, you can get money out from the bank if you bring ID


 
jen i cant its an actual post office account i can only draw it their with my post office card


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been to feed Boris its not easy when I have 2 Chins running wild:lol2: They try and run off with everything. Ive also had rattie cuddles again:flrt:


LOL the images i have of you chasing the chins round to retrieve stolen items from them is hillarious :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Antw23uk

Morning all :flrt:

I checked my cats teeth this morning, he has had quiet bad gingivitis and is not much over a year old and im happy to say its pretty much all cleared up. He has been on a BARF diet for a few weeks now and i am so impressed i just thought i would share :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been to feed Boris its not easy when I have 2 Chins running wild:lol2: They try and run off with everything. Ive also had rattie cuddles again:flrt:


NOT FUNNY :devil: i left the chins cage open only to be woken up to a brother saying i have just chased your *rats* back upstairs you will have to catch them they will bite me and its 4:10 AM so i cba to do it hurry before they destroy something

iv never got out of bed so fast and iv only just woke up i feel real ill  xx


----------



## asm1006

Morning all-feeling really wheezy today.

And broke too until end of next week. And I have Katys party tomorrow to organise as well cakes for Brownies cake sale-which is also on tomorrow! To add to it all ballet as well.:bash:
Cassie chuffed as she is now a 'seconder' in due to Brownies bless.

Had to amend a cheque from hubbys account and the bank bounced it due to amendment-even though he had rang the bank explaining it was ok to pay into my account:devil:

Baylee loves me:2thumb:
Yesterday evening after Brownies, avon and life I thought where is she? She'd been shut in the conservatory poor lamb. When I let her out she ran to me telling me about the crime and rolled over to have her tummy stroked purring loads. So chuffed as it shows (well I think:blushshe was pleased to see me.


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell! Quiet on here today - where is everyone???

I've been out all day, spent a pleasant morning drinking coffee and chatting to the treasurer/show manager of our cat club. Her mother died suddenly a month ago and the committee suggested we send her some flowers. I thought it would be much nicer to give her a plant for her garden in rememberance of her mother, than flowers in sympathy, so I delivered her a beautiful scented rose for her garden. She was chuffed to bits because she actually collects David Austin roses, but the weirdest thing of all was the rose I chose, purely for its scent, because I didn't know her mother's name to choose one named for her mother, was actually her mother's name!!! I chose Mary Rose and her mother was called Mary - how spooky is that???

Then I met Wednesday Anne (yes - on Friday!!) at Costco to buy gateaux and stuff for her grandson's christening on Sunday and she did my head in for an hour going around, deciding what to buy and what not to buy and "how many sandwiches can I make with that tub of sandwich filling" and "can we come back later after we've finished shopping and get them cos they might spoil in the trolley while we walk around!!" What?? A cake will spoil in an hour sitting in a trolley, or fresh cream will go off??? :roll:

So we went around the whole place twice! :bash:


----------



## kitty_lea

*Fed adult cat milk to a kitten !! opppss*

Just what i was lookin for.... hey ppl.. ive had a kitten now for.... about 3 month. and i need help! 

help pleasee !!


ive been buyin him kitten milk as a treat but the usual whiskas one sold out.. so i grabbed the cheaper one next to it givin it a quick once over... then buyin 3 cartons. anyway i feed him a little bit eah day.... hes had one carton already now.

But ive jst discovered it says for adult cats!!! hmmmm duno if i shud be to worried i mean hes been fine on it... no upset stomach... no toilet troubles... no unusual behaviour.... do u think he'll be alright ??


and why is it for adult cats an not kittens... is it more richer or sumthing...

opened a new carton an give him a little before i realised but i give him a little every day as it says use in about 4 ot 5 days wen opened.... so.... maybe ill try givin him a little less each time now... try an tempt him to drink more water so it flushes his system....

i just wanted to check.... thanx if anyone is willin to help would be great.... xx


----------



## feorag

I've just answered this on your other thread! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Everybody - have a look at this! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fun/384348-when-scottish-highlanders-get-bored.html#post4784028


----------



## zoeu

Hello, I usually lurk but wanted to ask for some advice please?
We are thinking about getting another cat and wondered if anyone could offer advice on some breeds to research? At the moment we have a 3 yr old semi long haired moggy female (spayed) who is a house cat, would we be better off going for a male kitten? Ideally we want to go for an affectionate breed, that doesn't need a lot of grooming (Tallulah gets a brush every 2 - 3 days and something similar would be fine). Other than that we are pretty much open to suggestions. I work 6 hours 3 days a week by the way and we also have a beardie.
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## feorag

Well, my advice to you would be to get another female, as in my personal experience, males and females don't get along as well as 2 males or 2 females. 

However, I bow to other people's opinions and I know that Shell, who probably has more experience than I do, always advocates one of each sex gets on well together, so opinions vary on this.

Most of the semi-longhair breeds have a silky coat with a texture that doesn't matt, compared to Persian cats which have soft candy floss fluffy coats that knot very easily. Then again, if you choose a shorthair cat, then they don't need regular grooming, just assistance to get out dead hair when they are moulting.

If by advice on breeds to research you mean pedigree cat breeds, then the breeds you _sound_ like you're looking for would be some of the semi-longhaired breeds or more or less any foreign, oriental, burmese or siamese breeds as these are breeds which are more "people oriented" than persians and british shorthairs are.

From there it really depends on how much inter-action you want when you say "affectionate", because some cats are happy to show affection by sitting beside you or on your knee and then you have the oriental/burmese/siamese breeds that will follow you around and yell at you until you give them the attention they crave.

It really depends on what you are looking for.

What I usually say to people if they don't already have a specific breed in mind is to go to a cat show and look around. Make a note of the breeds that you are attracted to for their 'look' and then talk to the owners to find out the personality/temperament traits of that breed. Then decide which is the right breed for you.


----------



## Evie

Ive seen that video before Eileen but I watched it again - it is fantastic isn't it!


----------



## zoeu

feorag said:


> Well, my advice to you would be to get another female, as in my personal experience, males and females don't get along as well as 2 males or 2 females.
> 
> However, I bow to other people's opinions and I know that Shell, who probably has more experience than I do, always advocates one of each sex gets on well together, so opinions vary on this.
> 
> Most of the semi-longhair breeds have a silky coat with a texture that doesn't matt, compared to Persian cats which have soft candy floss fluffy coats that knot very easily. Then again, if you choose a shorthair cat, then they don't need regular grooming, just assistance to get out dead hair when they are moulting.
> 
> If by advice on breeds to research you mean pedigree cat breeds, then the breeds you _sound_ like you're looking for would be some of the semi-longhaired breeds or more or less any foreign, oriental, burmese or siamese breeds as these are breeds which are more "people oriented" than persians and british shorthairs are.
> 
> From there it really depends on how much inter-action you want when you say "affectionate", because some cats are happy to show affection by sitting beside you or on your knee and then you have the oriental/burmese/siamese breeds that will follow you around and yell at you until you give them the attention they crave.
> 
> It really depends on what you are looking for.
> 
> What I usually say to people if they don't already have a specific breed in mind is to go to a cat show and look around. Make a note of the breeds that you are attracted to for their 'look' and then talk to the owners to find out the personality/temperament traits of that breed. Then decide which is the right breed for you.


Thanks for that Eileen, I quite like the idea of being yelled at! My partner has a liking for Russian Shorthairs, but I'm not sure if they have the temperament I'm hoping for......
I will go and google oriental breeds to start and see what I find! Thanks again!

Just wondered about your Roscoe, what breed is he?


----------



## Emmaj

wow it has been quietish on here today lol


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Everybody - have a look at this! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fun/384348-when-scottish-highlanders-get-bored.html#post4784028


Hello ladies.....busy week for me so havent really been around......hope every one is well?
Elaine that is bloody brilliant.....had me in stitches!.....loved it!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Hello ladies.....busy week for me so havent really been around......hope every one is well?
> Elaine that is bloody brilliant.....had me in stitches!.....loved it!


hey up you 

hows everything going hun


----------



## Shell195

Ive been to my Gt Aunties in Southport to collect a gorgeous Italian cabinet that she left me in her will but has decided to give it to me now, the cats will probabaly pee on it though:whip:
I had to rush back to feed the puppy so didnt have time to stay long


Lots of nice pedigree breeds about so find a breed you like and ask the breeder what combination of sexes they advise as although I always say opposites are best this is from moggy and Siamese experiance. You see Eileen I dont believe I am always right as my breed experiance is quite limited:whistling2: Oh by the way Roscoe is a Somali and if you need more info on them Feorag is the one to ask as she used to breed and show these gorgeous cats

I tried that link Eileen but it kept freezing:devil:
It certainly has been quiet on here today we must all have been busy:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> Ive seen that video before Eileen but I watched it again - it is fantastic isn't it!


It is isn't it! Amazing what men can come up with when they get bored!! :whistling2:



zoeu said:


> Thanks for that Eileen, I quite like the idea of being yelled at! My partner has a liking for Russian Shorthairs, but I'm not sure if they have the temperament I'm hoping for......
> I will go and google oriental breeds to start and see what I find! Thanks again!
> 
> Just wondered about your Roscoe, what breed is he?


Russian Blues are a lovely cat, but there aren't many breeders around, so you might find it hard to get a kitten, depends on where you live I guess.

Roscoe and all my cats but Luna are all somalis. They are simply a semi-longhaired Abyssinian which is a foreign breed. The first cat I bought was an Aby and I chose that breed because I had read that they were more like dogs than cats and as I'd always had dogs, I wanted a cat with a similar personality. Once I found out I could get the same 'wild' look and personality as Pasht, but with long hair I was determined to get one because I like longhaired animals, but didn't like Persian type.



Emmaj said:


> wow it has been quietish on here today lol


I said that too!! Where's everyone been?



MSL said:


> Hello ladies.....busy week for me so havent really been around......hope every one is well?
> Elaine that is bloody brilliant.....had me in stitches!.....loved it!


Hi Penny have you been to Scotland yet?? And you haven't told me whereabouts in Scotland you're going!! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive been to my Gt Aunties in Southport to collect a gorgeous Italian cabinet that she left me in her will but has decided to give it to me now, the cats will probabaly pee on it though:whip:
> I had to rush back to feed the puppy so didnt have time to stay long
> 
> 
> Lots of nice pedigree breeds about so find a breed you like and ask the breeder what combination of sexes they advise as although I always say opposites are best this is from moggy and Siamese experiance. You see Eileen I dont believe I am always right as my breed experiance is quite limited:whistling2: Oh by the way Roscoe is a Somali and if you need more info on them Feorag is the one to ask as she used to breed and show these gorgeous cats
> 
> I tried that link Eileen but it kept freezing:devil:
> It certainly has been quiet on here today we must all have been busy:lol2:


yeps i have been getting ready for tomorrow wahoooooooooooo 

one more sleep hee hee :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:

(im not excited or anything :gasp::blush

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeps i have been getting ready for tomorrow wahoooooooooooo
> 
> one more sleep hee hee :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:
> 
> (im not excited or anything :gasp::blush
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
I forgot tomorrow is Skunk day I bet you are really excited:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive been to my Gt Aunties in Southport to collect a gorgeous Italian cabinet that she left me in her will but has decided to give it to me now, the cats will probabaly pee on it though:whip:
> I had to rush back to feed the puppy so didnt have time to stay long
> 
> 
> Lots of nice pedigree breeds about so find a breed you like and ask the breeder what combination of sexes they advise as although I always say opposites are best this is from moggy and Siamese experiance. You see Eileen I dont believe I am always right as my breed experiance is quite limited:whistling2: Oh by the way Roscoe is a Somali and if you need more info on them Feorag is the one to ask as she used to breed and show these gorgeous cats
> 
> I tried that link Eileen but it kept freezing:devil:
> It certainly has been quiet on here today we must all have been busy:lol2:


Sorry Shell, we cross posted. How nice of your aunt to give you your 'inheritance' before she dies. My aunt who's in hospital now gave me a beautiful garnet ring about 5 years ago that she said she wanted me to have, but wanted to give it to me personally, not after she died!

In mitigation I didnt say you thought you were right, I just said that in this area, we always differ in opinions, but it is the only area and it has been based on our own personal experiences.

Also forgot to mention that we are going to meet Otto tomorrow after we've been to the hospital, but I'm still not convinced it's the right thing to do for the cats or Iain's family, but we'll go with an open mind and see.

Lorraine who I went to see today breeds Cavaliers and Pekes and had about 15 of them running around today. She has a friend with a 1 year old GSD bitch who lives with Cavs and 8 cats, but again I don't think Barry will consider a bitch - he's definitely got his mind set on a dog.

She is going to ask some friends of hers who breed GSDs and occasionally get longhairs if they have anything suitable just in case.

Skunk day Emma?


----------



## Evie

I've gone back to college to finish my degree, so I've spent the day playing with pigs, sheep and goats - so good to be back among proper animal people again!!!
I should be hitting the books now but I'm knackered - been idle for too long :lol2:

Emma make sure to stay off the coffee - you're going to have enough trouble sleeping tonight.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I forgot tomorrow is Skunk day I bet you are really excited:2thumb:


 
im bouncing of bloomin walls shell im that excited :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Sorry Shell, we cross posted. How nice of your aunt to give you your 'inheritance' before she dies. My aunt who's in hospital now gave me a beautiful garnet ring about 5 years ago that she said she wanted me to have, but wanted to give it to me personally, not after she died!
> 
> In mitigation I didnt say you thought you were right, I just said that in this area, we always differ in opinions, but it is the only area and it has been based on our own personal experiences.
> 
> Also forgot to mention that we are going to meet Otto tomorrow after we've been to the hospital, but I'm still not convinced it's the right thing to do for the cats or Iain's family, but we'll go with an open mind and see.
> 
> Lorraine who I went to see today breeds Cavaliers and Pekes and had about 15 of them running around today. She has a friend with a 1 year old GSD bitch who lives with Cavs and 8 cats, but again I don't think Barry will consider a bitch - he's definitely got his mind set on a dog.
> 
> She is going to ask some friends of hers who breed GSDs and occasionally get longhairs if they have anything suitable just in case.
> 
> Skunk day Emma?


 
yups eileen lol havoc and siku are coming home tomorrow wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> I've gone back to college to finish my degree, so I've spent the day playing with pigs, sheep and goats - so good to be back among proper animal people again!!!
> I should be hitting the books now but I'm knackered - been idle for too long :lol2:
> 
> Emma make sure to stay off the coffee - you're going to have enough trouble sleeping tonight.


Oooooo i know lol though its friday night so i may just may have a beer or 2 :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Wow!! That's excellent news!! :2thumb: 

No wonder you're excited!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Wow!! That's excellent news!! :2thumb:
> 
> No wonder you're excited!


 
yups lol as naughty as skunkies are they can make anyone melt hee hee 

so im allowed to bring them home now wahoooooooooo

Nerys has been looking after them for me :flrt::flrt: and i cant thank her enough 

not to mention jon and lucy too for looking after ange an kaimi an getting hav an siku to nerys for me 

but im not gonna push any further after bringing these 2 home if you know what i mean :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *In mitigation I didnt say you thought you were right, I just said that in this area, we always differ in opinions, but it is the only area and it has been based on our own personal experiences.*
> 
> 
> :gasp: You wernt meant to take offence, what I meant is I base my experiances on Mogs and Siamese as they are the only 2 breeds I have experiance with mixing the sexes:blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In mitigation I didnt say you thought you were right, I just said that in this area, we always differ in opinions, but it is the only area and it has been based on our own personal experiences.*
> 
> 
> :gasp: You wernt meant to take offence, what I meant is I base my experiances on Mogs and Siamese as they are the only 2 breeds I have experiance with mixing the sexes:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think she did shell lol its that straight talking thing thats hit us again :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> *In mitigation I didnt say you thought you were right, I just said that in this area, we always differ in opinions, but it is the only area and it has been based on our own personal experiences.*
> 
> 
> :gasp: You wernt meant to take offence, what I meant is I base my experiances on Mogs and Siamese as they are the only 2 breeds I have experiance with mixing the sexes:blush:


:lol2: I didn't take offence, daft lass!! I was worried that you thought I'd said that you _"thought you knew better"_ and was just pointing out that I didn't think that at all! 

Just that we've commented in the past that this is the only area where we have different opinions, based on our own experience. 

Now shut up or I'll have to give you a good slappin' :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: I didn't take offence, daft lass!! I was worried that you thought I'd said that you _"thought you knew better"_ and was just pointing out that I didn't think that at all!
> 
> Just that we've commented in the past that this is the only area where we have different opinions, based on our own experience.
> 
> Now shut up or I'll have to give you a good slappin' :whip:


seeeeeee i was right lol that straight talkin thang got yas agen :lol2::lol2:


hey eileen shell may enjoy that slappin lol she has been a slave to a pup for a while now lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I didn't take offence, daft lass!! I was worried that you thought I'd said that you _"thought you knew better"_ and was just pointing out that I didn't think that at all!
> 
> Just that we've commented in the past that this is the only area where we have different opinions, based on our own experience.
> 
> Now shut up or I'll have to give you a good slappin' :whip:


 
:lol2: Flipping `eck these disturbed nights are certainly affecting me:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: She very well might Emma, but someone will have to do it by proxy cos I'm too far away - do you wanna do it??


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: She very well might Emma, but someone will have to do it by proxy cos I'm too far away - do you wanna do it??


 
i will eileen 


SHELL 

we all love an an we know your going through beggery bungleooo bringing this pupadoo up 

just read woman read hee hee 

we loveeeeeeeeeees you hunni :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

i have a confession to make :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

ok my confession is im watching strictly come dancing :blush:

and im off now till tha mora 

gonna watch a film with small dude :lol2:

Mr deeds here we come :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Hasnt Tom Tom Grown:flrt:Hes just managed to kill the feather wand thing:bash:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear! Is there something wrong with watching "Strictly", cos I'm watching it too!! :blush:

It's taken me 15 minutes to do this post, cos my laptop often just seizes up on this forum and I just couldn't open a reply box, so I've hTad to shut the blessed thing down and start all over again!!

Shell, Tom is so growing!! :2thumb: and Purrdy :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Purdy pics have gone:gasp: Maybe Im not allowed to post Oriental pics :lol2: Actually I deleted them to crop as it showed to much of the bedroom which is due for a badly needed makeover:lol2:

Here she is again:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here laughing my head off:lol2: Sophie has just rang from Corfu with "Mum we have a bat flying round the apartment" I told her how to go about trying to catch it so off she went. I then got another call off her and she was laughing hysterically as she now had 2 bats flying round. Her OH was hiding outside as he is frightened of them:lol2: Wuss:whistling2:
Just had another call and they have vanished but shes not sure if they have roosted or flown out:lol2: She has taken a video of them and was delighted to have had such close contact with them.


----------



## feorag

Excellent! Did you see the rescued bat thread?


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Purdy pics have gone:gasp: Maybe Im not allowed to post Oriental pics :lol2: Actually I deleted them to crop as it showed to much of the bedroom which is due for a badly needed makeover:lol2:
> 
> Here she is again:whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 Prrrrrrretty puss-me-catch
I love orientals.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Excellent! Did you see the rescued bat thread?


 
Ooooh no goes off to see>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Prrrrrrretty puss-me-catch
> I love orientals.


 
She has a wonderful nature too and the biggest kink in her tail its not visible but you cant half feel it. She was the last kitten left out of her litter because of the kink. I went to see a male Siamese kitten with a view to reserving him but Purdy was in my pockets,bag and coat so how could I leave her behind. She sleeps in my arms of a night with her 2 back feet cupped in my hand and if I dare remove my hand she gets very upset :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I used to have to hold Luna's front paws in my right hand while she lay over my left arm cos I sleep on my left side. Miss that!! :sad:


----------



## fenwoman

My old Siamese, Merlin was so clever. He slept on my bed with me (obviously) and in the morning, when I was just waking up, he would gently pat my eyes or mouth with a paw as though to say "come one, I know when these oen and this starts moving, you'll be awake".
Now, all this lot of moggy bed cats do is leap from the top windos......bosh..right onto my tummy and say "c'mon mum, get up and feed us" And then get all offended when I jack knife in the middle and slam awake, coughing and spluttering and swearing at them.
These moggy cats just have no finesse at all.:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Have to say Siamese do have finesse - when their mouths are shut! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Have to say Siamese do have finesse - when their mouths are shut! :lol2:


Lol. I must admit that I did rather like the loud raucous "BWAHH" noise. It sounded so demanding and imperious. I don't suppose I'll ever have another now though. Still, I love my moggies so can't have any regrets.
I have lovely titties too.


----------



## Shell195

Purdy has a very quiet voice which is such a shame, I miss the noise of a loud Siamese or Oriental Black


----------



## aliconda

i miss my cat, but i get to fuss my friends and neighbours at the minute, and with my new course/job, i really wouldn't have the time to give to them...
i don't miss the open hand wounds i used to get from my Cami though....v.pretty cat to look at, v.sharp claws though...:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

just found two very pretty ones for you elieen! 

Animals available for adoption - Teddy, Burford
Rehoming Dogs - Wood Green Animal Shelters

and a cat for shell!
http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/pages/rehoming_cats?details=52007&pane=1&claws=cat

and one for me!
http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/pages/rehoming_cats?details=50625&pane=1&claws=cat


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> It is isn't it! Amazing what men can come up with when they get bored!! :whistling2:


That was a brill vid made me chuckle:2thumb:


----------



## asm1006

Well here are some pics of Katys birthday down at grannys:2thumb: The party is today:whistling2:trust me to be awake at this hour :lol2:










Granny made the cake

























Sammy my eldest, Cassie and Katy









Me and my Katy (sorry for Mr Moon steroid face)


----------



## feorag

Lovely photos Anna :2thumb: I remember years ago when we lived in Hampshire, Leo's breeder made birthday cakes and it was her son's, my Elise's and my next door neighbour's son's birthday all in the same week, so we had a little party for them all and Steph made a log cabin cake just like Katy's but she made it 3 sided like a triangle and put their individual names and ages on each separate roof. My goodness, looking at that cake photo took me back nearly 30 years! :gasp:

Gina, were you bored at 2:00 this morning! :lol2: Or were you all fired up after your 'discussion' on the scruff thread :lol2:

I loved the first dog, very similar to Leo, but Burford??? Long way to go! Don't mind for the right dog, but long way to go to discover it's the wrong one. The little tabby girl is gorgeous, I presume that's a red spot on her forehead meaning she's a torby, but how very unusual. Don't think I've ever seen a tortie with such a marked 'spot' on her face before.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, were you bored at 2:00 this morning! :lol2: Or were you all fired up after your 'discussion' on the scruff thread :lol2:
> 
> I loved the first dog, very similar to Leo, but Burford??? Long way to go! Don't mind for the right dog, but long way to go to discover it's the wrong one. The little tabby girl is gorgeous, I presume that's a red spot on her forehead meaning she's a torby, but how very unusual. Don't think I've ever seen a tortie with such a marked 'spot' on her face before.



i coudlnt sleep i was slightly.. stressed.. lol


----------



## Emmaj

i amazingly slept like a log 

I read that thread it did make me chuckle 

Oh and i put my tea down before i read it too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Well here are some pics of Katys birthday down at grannys:2thumb: The party is today:whistling2:trust me to be awake at this hour :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Granny made the cake
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Sammy my eldest, Cassie and Katy
> image
> 
> Me and my Katy (sorry for Mr Moon steroid face)
> image


 
fantastic pics anna looks like you had a brill day 

that cake is fantastic too :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

low internet access recent as im living at me sisters :devil::censor:

missin you emma im outta cred,

my last text from you so here's my reply:

im hoping to have up to a thousand pound in a bank but half will be gone on buying the skunk the rest is for jabs wormers vet bills ect but even when i have bought him/her i will be constantly putting money in the bank as i know that 450 alone may not cover a single vet bill...


----------



## Esarosa

Oh Jen :whistling2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-photography-chat/381186-meet-my-new-baby.html


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> low internet access recent as im living at me sisters :devil::censor:
> 
> missin you emma im outta cred,
> 
> my last text from you so here's my reply:
> 
> im hoping to have up to a thousand pound in a bank but half will be gone on buying the skunk the rest is for jabs wormers vet bills ect but even when i have bought him/her i will be constantly putting money in the bank as i know that 450 alone may not cover a single vet bill...


 
Awwwww bless you 

fingers crossed you wont need money for vets bills but its the safest option 

plus there is also insurance too that you could take out


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Awwwww bless you
> 
> fingers crossed you wont need money for vets bills but its the safest option
> 
> plus there is also insurance too that you could take out


mee to grr but its better than nothing i suppose?

and yeah i was thinking insurance xx


----------



## Amalthea

You are a cruel woman, Katie...


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> You are a cruel woman, Katie...


:lol2: I'm sorry but how cute is she! I can't believe she got two though. you need to go and kitty nap one...or both tbh!


----------



## Amalthea

I know!! Tis just greedy!!


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Oh Jen :whistling2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-photography-chat/381186-meet-my-new-baby.html


 
wow at them piercing blue eyes :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> mee to grr but its better than nothing i suppose?
> 
> and yeah i was thinking insurance xx


 
aye i have mine insured :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Oh Jen :whistling2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-photography-chat/381186-meet-my-new-baby.html


:naughty: Katie!!



Amalthea said:


> You are a cruel woman, Katie...


She is, isn't she? :bash: 

I'd never have done that to you Jen, if I'd seen it first! :whistling2:

Well I've had a very odd, bittersweet day and thank goodness it worked out the right way!! This afternoon we went to the hospital to see my aunt, who looked dreadful, absolutely dreadful and had deteriorated badly since I visited her on Saturday. It was awful to just sit and look at her and I cried the whole hour and a half I was there.

Thank goodness we did that first, because we came out and I badly needed cheering up and we went to visit Otto! :2thumb:

We both felt that the visit went very well. Firstly we all took him out on a walk along the riverbank, with Stephen in control first and then he gave the leader to Barry. Of course there was very little interaction on the walk, because his attention was diverted to various things, mainly smells.

Then we came back and went into the office, where Stephen fed him and let him off his leash to mooch around while we just sat and chatted about him and Stephen read out his development diary from when he arrived. 

During this time he mooched about a bit and then really started to interact with us. He came over to me and when I spoke to him, he plonked a paw on my knee and when I laughed, the other paw came up and then he was standing on my knee washing my face. Then he went over to Barry and did the same. Stephen said that in his opinion it went better than he anticipated,, because Otto has appeared to be a bit 'distant' with people so he didn't expect him to interact so much with us.

We've now come home to discuss it, but what I suggested was that we would go up next weekend and take him out for a walk, then when I come back with the girls from Scotland we'll all go out and take him to see how he behaves around the girls. If that goes well the next step will be to bring him home and see how he reacts with the cats. 

The great thing is that we can take it slowly and give it time, rather than build his hopes up by bringing him home and finding out later that our cats cannot accept him, as we must prioritise our existing animals first.

So! So far so good. We aren't sure that he's 100% GSD, but he certainly looks the part, he's just a bit on the small side and quite rangy, but of course the ranginess could be because he's not happy in a kennel environment.

Here are the photos I took. You'll observe that he's not black and he hasn't got long hair, but at least he's a male! :lol2: I so hope it works out because I'm so keen!! And have you seen those ears!


----------



## Evie

Eileen he's lovely - I do hope it goes well especially after he gave you both big kisses :lol2:
When I got my Joshua, I wanted a black and white bitch (fancied a change) I ended up with a black dog and it was by far the best decision I ever had made for me :flrt:

Why don't you take a piece of cat bedding wth you next time you go so you can familiarise him with the scent of cats - having said that I am sure he would have smelt the cats on you (not implying anything untoward there btw :lol2


----------



## feorag

:lol2: thanks, but I'm sure he did smell the cats, he sniffed enough! :lol:

He is actually very reminiscent of Barry's GSD Amber, which I think Barry was very happy about! 

He isn't at all food oriented, but apparently loves sticks, which was Amber too. In fact Amber was so bad he would run around carrying tree trunks and fence posts :lol:

He does have a little bit of attitude and apparently when he gets excited, such as when he's playing with his leader, he does the "growly talk", but that isn't necessarily a threat. He did it when I had hold of him and was asking him to sit (he's obviously had no training at all whatsoever) Stephen pointed out to me that that was an example of what he meant, but I'd just taken it to be GSD for "sod off I'll do what I want" rather than "I'm going to bite you".

I will be taking something that smells of the cats up next time we go and bringing back something that smells of him - probably swapping blankets just so they all get each other's smells. The problem is that even if they tried him out with the farm cat and he ignored it wouldn't necessarily prove anything. Similarly if he chased it. Amber and Leo would chase a cat if it ran in front of them when they were out for a walk, but Leo never attempted to chase our cats.

I really think that he's very 'green'. He doesn't appear to have had any training whatsoever and I wonder by the sound of things if he's been left a lot of the time on his own, as he lived alone with a guy before he was rehomed, and I'm presuming the guy worked???


----------



## asm1006

Emmaj said:


> wow at them piercing blue eyes :flrt::flrt:


Wow how gorg is the kitty:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :naughty: Katie!!
> 
> She is, isn't she? :bash:
> 
> I'd never have done that to you Jen, if I'd seen it first! :whistling2:
> 
> Well I've had a very odd, bittersweet day and thank goodness it worked out the right way!! This afternoon we went to the hospital to see my aunt, who looked dreadful, absolutely dreadful and had deteriorated badly since I visited her on Saturday. It was awful to just sit and look at her and I cried the whole hour and a half I was there.
> 
> Thank goodness we did that first, because we came out and I badly needed cheering up and we went to visit Otto! :2thumb:
> 
> We both felt that the visit went very well. Firstly we all took him out on a walk along the riverbank, with Stephen in control first and then he gave the leader to Barry. Of course there was very little interaction on the walk, because his attention was diverted to various things, mainly smells.
> 
> Then we came back and went into the office, where Stephen fed him and let him off his leash to mooch around while we just sat and chatted about him and Stephen read out his development diary from when he arrived.
> 
> During this time he mooched about a bit and then really started to interact with us. He came over to me and when I spoke to him, he plonked a paw on my knee and when I laughed, the other paw came up and then he was standing on my knee washing my face. Then he went over to Barry and did the same. Stephen said that in his opinion it went better than he anticipated,, because Otto has appeared to be a bit 'distant' with people so he didn't expect him to interact so much with us.
> 
> We've now come home to discuss it, but what I suggested was that we would go up next weekend and take him out for a walk, then when I come back with the girls from Scotland we'll all go out and take him to see how he behaves around the girls. If that goes well the next step will be to bring him home and see how he reacts with the cats.
> 
> The great thing is that we can take it slowly and give it time, rather than build his hopes up by bringing him home and finding out later that our cats cannot accept him, as we must prioritise our existing animals first.
> 
> So! So far so good. We aren't sure that he's 100% GSD, but he certainly looks the part, he's just a bit on the small side and quite rangy, but of course the ranginess could be because he's not happy in a kennel environment.
> 
> Here are the photos I took. You'll observe that he's not black and he hasn't got long hair, but at least he's a male! :lol2: I so hope it works out because I'm so keen!! And have you seen those ears!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
awwwwww eileen so sorry about your aunty 

but bless him yeps them ears are absolutely fab hun he looks so handsome : victory:


----------



## Esarosa

So sorry to hear about your aunt Eileen

Can I just say about Otto...he's so handsome! I really hope it works out for you as he really is gorgeous and deserves a first class home which I know you'd give him. 

Sorry Jen, I'll be a good girl in future and not show you pretty kittys :whistling2:


----------



## Evie

My heeler growls like the worlds fiercest dog when she's playing tuggy - she gets really worked up but she has never ever attempted to follow it with a bite.
What I did teach her was an instant stop in exchange for a tasty treat, so now no matter how wound up she gets, we can stop the game like flicking a light switch. We were happy wen she started instigating a game just to get the treat for stopping. It made me feel happier about her playing with my son when we first rescued her.

Anyway I reckon Otto appearing in the cat chat thread is a good start to him meeting cats :lol2:

Jarot first met a cat when he was 6 years old. He did want to chase the kitten but the kitten refused to react - no running, no hissing and no scratching - he was soo laid back bless him.


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> :naughty: Well I've had a very odd, bittersweet day and thank goodness it worked out the right way!! This afternoon we went to the hospital to see my aunt, who looked dreadful, absolutely dreadful and had deteriorated badly since I visited her on Saturday. It was awful to just sit and look at her and I cried the whole hour and a half I was there.
> 
> Thank goodness we did that first, because we came out and I badly needed cheering up and we went to visit Otto! :2thumb:
> 
> We both felt that the visit went very well. Firstly we all took him out on a walk along the riverbank, with Stephen in control first and then he gave the leader to Barry. Of course there was very little interaction on the walk, because his attention was diverted to various things, mainly smells.
> 
> Then we came back and went into the office, where Stephen fed him and let him off his leash to mooch around while we just sat and chatted about him and Stephen read out his development diary from when he arrived.
> 
> During this time he mooched about a bit and then really started to interact with us. He came over to me and when I spoke to him, he plonked a paw on my knee and when I laughed, the other paw came up and then he was standing on my knee washing my face. Then he went over to Barry and did the same. Stephen said that in his opinion it went better than he anticipated,, because Otto has appeared to be a bit 'distant' with people so he didn't expect him to interact so much with us.
> 
> We've now come home to discuss it, but what I suggested was that we would go up next weekend and take him out for a walk, then when I come back with the girls from Scotland we'll all go out and take him to see how he behaves around the girls. If that goes well the next step will be to bring him home and see how he reacts with the cats.
> 
> The great thing is that we can take it slowly and give it time, rather than build his hopes up by bringing him home and finding out later that our cats cannot accept him, as we must prioritise our existing animals first.
> 
> So! So far so good. We aren't sure that he's 100% GSD, but he certainly looks the part, he's just a bit on the small side and quite rangy, but of course the ranginess could be because he's not happy in a kennel environment.
> 
> Here are the photos I took. You'll observe that he's not black and he hasn't got long hair, but at least he's a male! :lol2: I so hope it works out because I'm so keen!! And have you seen those ears!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I feel for you Eileen, horrid seeing a loved one going that way:grouphug:

The dog is gorgeous too, being thick but what is 'rangieness'?


----------



## Shell195

Otto is gorgeous, as you said Im not sure if he is full GSD but he looks the part and he has the right expression. He just looks like a big daft puppy and ever so sweet. Its good that you can take things slowly with him too.
Im glad your Otto visit cheered you up as Im sure you needed it after your sad hospital visit


Has anyone else noticed the very loud silence on the threads..............I wonder why that is :whistling2: :lol2:

Anna I forgot to say they were lovely photos and now I need some chocolate cake:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

I hope so too Katie! I really would like to give him a home where he'll be treated right and have fun. I did find myself today wondering if he'd had a lot of fun! For a 2 year old GSD I thought he was quite 'serious' if you know what I mean, but he did lighten up after a while, so I know it's there.

Poor soul, although his second home only lasted 2 hours, he's had 4 homes in no time at all and 2 of those have been kennels. I just don't think working, intelligent breeds do well in a kennel environment, because of the lack of stimulation.


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> I feel for you Eileen, horrid seeing a loved one going that way:grouphug:
> 
> The dog is gorgeous too, being thick but what is 'rangieness'?


 

Rangy =

gangling: tall and thin and having long slender limbs; "a gangling teenager"; "a lanky kid transformed almost overnight into a handsome young man" 

I hope that helps:2thumb:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the very loud silence on the threads..............I wonder why that is :whistling2: :lol2:


Derrrppp - I must be missing something - elaborate please???


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Otto is gorgeous, as you said Im not sure if he is full GSD but he looks the part and he has the right expression. He just looks like a big daft puppy and ever so sweet. Its good that you can take things slowly with him too.
> Im glad your Otto visit cheered you up as Im sure you needed it after your sad hospital visit
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the very loud silence on the threads..............I wonder why that is :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> Anna I forgot to say they were lovely photos and now I need some chocolate cake:mf_dribble:


Oooooo i had not noticed :lol2:

not long now they will be here anytime between 8 and 10 wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Derrrppp - I must be missing something - elaborate please???


 
thats what i was thinking too :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> thats what i was thinking too :lol2:


 Ahhhh I wonder if shell means you - being busy with your skunkies??????:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Ahhhh I wonder if shell means you - being busy with your skunkies??????:lol2:


 
lol well they aint here yet 

they have been picked up from nerys and are on their way should be between 8-10:2thumb::no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol well they aint here yet
> 
> they have been picked up from nerys and are on their way should be between 8-10:2thumb::no1:


I DEMAND PICTURES!!! SEND THEM TO SHELL IF SHE DON'T MIND LIKE LAST TIME I NEED A NEW SCREEN SAVER AND SOME PICS TO DRAW! XXX lu


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> My heeler growls like the worlds fiercest dog when she's playing tuggy - she gets really worked up but she has never ever attempted to follow it with a bite.


Amber did the same. He had a rubber ring and he loved to play tug with it and he growled and growled all the time. the only thing we had to do was make a tight fist because he was constantly trying to improve his grip so was always shoving his mouth further forward to get the ring in his back teeth and if you weren't careful he eventually reached your hand! :lol2:



asm1006 said:


> I feel for you Eileen, horrid seeing a loved one going that way:grouphug:
> 
> The dog is gorgeous too, being thick but what is 'rangieness'?


Thanks Anna and you are dead right, I wouldn't let my cats get to that stage. I just think it's totally cruel!! 

I see Shell has explained what I mean by rangy.

Thanks Shell

Glad you think the same. I thought when I saw the photograph on their website initially that he was a GSD, but when he e-mailed me back he said cross and I was slightly surprised. 

It was when I looked at him I realised what he meant. However, being slightly smaller than a GSD should be isn't a problem at all, especially when we have to pile them all in the car when we go on holiday.

And as he travelled well all the way from Birmingham, he has no travel sickness problems :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> I DEMAND PICTURES!!! SEND THEM TO SHELL IF SHE DON'T MIND LIKE LAST TIME I NEED A NEW SCREEN SAVER AND SOME PICS TO DRAW! XXX lu


LOL okies will do calm down man they aint even got here yet :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL okies will do calm down man they aint even got here yet :lol2:


WELL TELL THEM THEY HAVE A PAPARATZI (sp?) XX


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> WELL TELL THEM THEY HAVE A PAPARATZI (sp?) XX


 
LOL i think all they will want when they get here is a good run around and some food bless them they have been traveling allday with steve so will be famished bless them :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL i think all they will want when they get here is a good run around and some food bless them they have been traveling allday with steve so will be famished bless them :lol2:


 tell them there first photo shoot is tomorrow :whistling2:x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> tell them there first photo shoot is tomorrow :whistling2:x


i will probs be able to get some pics tonite if they will stay still long enough 

mind a good bribe food :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i will probs be able to get some pics tonite if they will stay still long enough
> 
> mind a good bribe food :lol2:


hehe whats a good healthy treat for them i know of mario's and mealies? chicks?


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe whats a good healthy treat for them i know of mario's and mealies? chicks?


treats aint healthy lol 

mine get large or adult locusts as treats they love them 

i also give them mealies and chicks as treats too 

also a bit of dog kibble now an then too


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> treats aint healthy lol
> 
> mine get large or adult locusts as treats they love them
> 
> i also give them mealies and chicks as treats too
> 
> also a bit of dog kibble now an then too


hehe go in exotic mammals we now have a random skunk chat xxx


----------



## Shell195

Hmmm I tried quoting myself but it comin up with lots of pc jargon, very odd. Anyway I said "Has anyone else noticed the very loud silence on the threads..............I wonder why that is "After a certain persons performance last night on every thread that certain people were on its suddenly gone really quiet and they havent been on any of the threads. It must have been really annoying as even Eileen stayed up late to have her say...LOL


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe go in exotic mammals we now have a random skunk chat xxx


erm.........i dunno it can be quiet scarey in there :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm I tried quoting myself but it comin up with lots of pc jatgon, very oddAnyway I said "Has anyone else noticed the very loud silence on the threads..............I wonder why that is "After a certain persons performance last night on every thread that certain people were on its suddenly gone really quiet and they havent been on any of the threads. It must have been really annoying as even Eileen stayed up late to have her say...LOL


me and evie questioned what you ment shell LOL 

we missed all that :blush:

has someone been banned or something ???


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> erm.........i dunno it can be quiet scarey in there :lol2::lol2:


pweese i need peoples to see because its important to mee :whistling2::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> pweese i need peoples to see because its important to mee :whistling2::flrt::flrt:


will have a looksie in a bit hun


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> will have a looksie in a bit hun


whooop whooop  ty xxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm I tried quoting myself but it comin up with lots of pc jargon, very odd. Anyway I said "Has anyone else noticed the very loud silence on the threads..............I wonder why that is "After a certain persons performance last night on every thread that certain people were on its suddenly gone really quiet and they havent been on any of the threads. It must have been really annoying as even Eileen stayed up late to have her say...LOL


I figured that was what you meant Shell and I have noticed a distinct lack of posting. I was waiting for an apology on the scruff thread! :whistling2::whistling2:

And yes, even I stayed up after 1:00 cos I was so incensed by the stupidity of it all. Imagine if anyone had been daft enough to take her advice - that's what worries me when people offer advice because they think they know it all. Somewhere an animal could end up suffering.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I figured that was what you meant Shell and I have noticed a distinct lack of posting. I was waiting for an apology on the scruff thread! :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> And yes, even I stayed up after 1:00 cos I was so incensed by the stupidity of it all. Imagine if anyone had been daft enough to take her advice - that's what worries me when people offer advice because they think they know it all. Somewhere an animal could end up suffering.


 
there are alot of people about like that unfortunately


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I figured that was what you meant Shell and I have noticed a distinct lack of posting. I was waiting for an apology on the scruff thread! :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> And yes, even I stayed up after 1:00 cos I was so incensed by the stupidity of it all. Imagine if anyone had been daft enough to take her advice - that's what worries me when people offer advice because they think they know it all. Somewhere an animal could end up suffering.


 
Do you think these people actually believe the rubbish they type or do they just do it to wind others up???


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Do you think these people actually believe the rubbish they type or do they just do it to wind others up???


 
more than likely to wind people up 

but tbh i think that they actually think wat they have said is gospal and wont listen to others no matter what


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Do you think these people actually believe the rubbish they type or do they just do it to wind others up???


You mean like this: 

Today we are going to learn about dogs. Dogs are, as we all know, small horses. There are large dogs, and small dogs, easily differentiated by their trunks. Small dogs do not have trunks, only large dogs have trunks and they have big ears. They are often called grey hounds - because they are grey and they are hounds. To sumarise, fish shed their skin in winter and become snakes.
And that's a fact :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> Today we are going to learn about dogs. Dogs are, as we all know, small horses. There are large dogs, and small dogs, easily differentiated by their trunks. Small dogs do not have trunks, only large dogs have trunks and they have big ears. The are often called grey hounds - because they are grey and they are hounds. To sumarise, fish shed their skin in winter and become snakes.
> And that's a fact :lol2::lol2:


 

Ooooh Helen no thats far to pleasant to count and you have no sarcasm either. You can tell you arent used to doing this:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm mini cornish pasties mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Ooooh Helen no that far to pleasant to count and you have no sarcasm either. You can tell you arent used to doing this:lol2:


Well I tried but talking utter sh*te is my forte :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm mini cornish pasties mmmmmmmmmmmm


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm trifle mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm not long to go now lol


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Well I tried but talking utter sh*te is my forte :blush::lol2:


nopes lol i have met you and you dont do that woman :whip::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm trifle mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm not long to go now lol


i know i keep lookin out the window lol


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> nopes lol i have met you and you dont do that woman :whip::lol2:


I must have been having an off day :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> I must have been having an off day :lol2:


 
lol well hey we all have them:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> Today we are going to learn about dogs. Dogs are, as we all know, small horses. There are large dogs, and small dogs, easily differentiated by their trunks. Small dogs do not have trunks, only large dogs have trunks and they have big ears. They are often called grey hounds - because they are grey and they are hounds. To sumarise, fish shed their skin in winter and become snakes.
> And that's a fact :lol2::lol2:


And I absolutely agree with you!

You are indeed an expert! :lol2:

It's after 9:00pm is there no sign of those skunkies yet???


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> nopes lol i have met you and you dont do that woman :whip::lol2:


 
Ive met her and Rafiki(?) too and shes lovely isnt she:flrt: and not one bit of sh1te came out of her mouth


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And I absolutely agree with you!
> 
> You are indeed an expert! :lol2:
> 
> It's after 9:00pm is there no sign of those skunkies yet???


 
nopes not yet though he did say it would be between 8 and 10 he has alot of other runs to do as well 

i just cant wait to get them home :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive met her and Rafiki(?) too and shes lovely isnt she:flrt: and not one bit of sh1te came out of her mouth


she is lol was bizzare meeting her cos we just sat chatting away as if we had known each other for ever :lol2:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> And I absolutely agree with you!
> 
> You are indeed an expert! :lol2:


See now you're doing it wrong - isn't there supposed to be some kind of rational contradiction to my ravings, at which point I will besmirch the forum with denegratory and inflamatory jibes about your underwear or sommat equally relevant??? 

And Emma you do realise it's definitaly a breach of animal welfare regulations for skunks to travel after 8pm during the month of September!!! OMG I so can't believe you didn't know that :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> See now you're doing it wrong - isn't there supposed to be some kind of rational contradiction to my ravings, at which point I will besmirch the forum with denegratory and inflamatory jibes about your underwear or sommat equally relevant???
> 
> And Emma you do realise it's definitaly a breach of animal welfare regulations for skunks to travel after 8pm during the month of September!!! OMG I so can't believe you didn't know that :whistling2: :lol2:


 
LOL sush we lied an said they were kittens :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> she is lol was bizzare meeting her cos we just sat chatting away as if we had known each other for ever :lol2:


Awww we did have a good old natter - and Shell I had taken my meds!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Rafiki it is indeed after the Lion King monkey


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> And Emma you do realise it's definitaly a breach of animal welfare regulations for skunks to travel after 8pm during the month of September!!! OMG I so can't believe you didn't know that :whistling2: :lol2:


:gasp: Don't let the anti-Em brigade hear that one! :rotfl:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> See now you're doing it wrong - isn't there supposed to be some kind of rational contradiction to my ravings, at which point I will besmirch the forum with denegratory and inflamatory jibes about your underwear or sommat equally relevant???
> 
> And Emma you do realise it's definitaly a breach of animal welfare regulations for skunks to travel after 8pm during the month of September!!! OMG I so can't believe you didn't know that :whistling2: :lol2:


 
LOL you have met my skunkies hee hee 

havoc took a real liking to clark with his posh suit on :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> LOL sush we lied an said they were kittens :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


Ok we'll keep it on the low down then shhhhh :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :gasp: Don't let the anti-Em brigade hear that one! :rotfl:


 
I know ha ha they will have me hung drawn an quatered before you can finish saying skunk............:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> :gasp: Don't let the anti-Em brigade hear that one! :rotfl:


Anti Em? Wasn't she in the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Ok we'll keep it on the low down then shhhhh :whistling2:


Phew thanks for that hun 

dont want to be posting it on a public forum or anything now do we :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Anti Em? Wasn't she in the Wizard of Oz?


 
LOLOL

auntie emmmmmm auntie emmmmmmm where are you :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> LOLOL
> 
> auntie emmmmmm auntie emmmmmmm where are you :lol2:


Oh Anti Em Im locked in the witches castle and .................. OK I'll stop now :lol2:


----------



## feorag

My cats have an anti Em - she lives in Gloucester!


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> My cats have an anti Em - she lives in Gloucester!


Gloucester Kansas? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I wish!

No! I don't mean that!! :lol2:

She lurks on here to find out what I'm doing when she hasn't spoken to me for a few days. If she reads that I'll be in deep do-do! PMSL!!


----------



## Emmaj

they are home wahoooooooooooooooo

gonna take some time like with them but no sprays so all is good :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> they are home wahoooooooooooooooo
> 
> gonna take some time like with them but no sprays so all is good :lol2:


Happy for you - Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Happy for you - Enjoy!!!!


 
LOL its gonna be fun ha ha 

they are scoffin an screaming at each other at the moment lol


----------



## Shell195

Thats Emma gone for the night:lol2: Enjoy them Em you have waited long enough for their return home


----------



## Shell195

Haha Sophie has just rang me from Corfu, they never saw the 2 bats leave the room but she presumes they went back out but her OH slept in his hoody just in case they hadnt pmsl :roll2:silly boy.
She has also health checked a small kitten that she assures me is chunky, doesnt have a pot belly and has clean ears and eyes, she then found out who was responsible for it and checked they were going to continue to care for it, cant you just tell who her mother is:lol2:
Apparantly its mother was killed and the people at the restaurant feed it etc


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thats Emma gone for the night:lol2: Enjoy them Em you have waited long enough for their return home


 
aye thats me gone im just gonna leave something very nice on steves feedback thread :no1:

Oh will bell you in a mo too shell okies :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> aye thats me gone im just gonna leave something very nice on steves feedback thread :no1:
> 
> Oh will bell you in a mo too shell okies :lol2:


 Going to feed the pup in 15 minutes so be quick woman:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Why do i even bother peeps?? Xx


----------



## feorag

Yes Shell I can see where she gets it from! Good on her though!!

Emma, glad skunkies are home safely at last!

Now I'm off to bed. Got a christening at 9:00 tomorrow morning FFS!!

I don't 'do' 9:00 in the morning's very well, unless it's cos I'm just getting out of bed! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes Shell I can see where she gets it from! Good on her though!!
> 
> Emma, glad skunkies are home safely at last!
> 
> Now I'm off to bed. Got a christening at 9:00 tomorrow morning FFS!!
> 
> I don't 'do' 9:00 in the morning's very well, unless it's cos I'm just getting out of bed! :lol2:


lol thank you eileen an good night 

have a lovely day tomorrow hun x x x


----------



## Emmaj

Oh an frontline taste like shite lool

i just scratched havocs head then for some reason hand in mouth an ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## asm1006

Shell195 said:


> Rangy =
> 
> gangling: tall and thin and having long slender limbs; "a gangling teenager"; "a lanky kid transformed almost overnight into a handsome young man"
> 
> I hope that helps:2thumb:


 
Ah ok-thanks for that, sorry not knowledgeable about dogs. :lol2:

The party went well until the end when one boy accidently kicked his brother in the mouth and then the same boy whacked his head on a door :lol2: all superficial thankfully but their mum knows they are like the Mitchell brothers.:whistling2:

Really pleased with Baylee as I can see her progressing in her trust of me daily. She is really turning into a lovely cat.


----------



## feorag

Well I'm back after my christening and we had a great day.

Anne's son and his wife had booked "Animalgique" for the afternoon and actually, surprising as it was, they were quite good. (Don't know if anyone can remember them from "Britain's Got Talent"?

He was excellent with the kids (thank God he's got rid of that yellow hair and puffy blouse :lol2 very funny and there was lots of animals for the children to meet and stroke during the second half of their act.

I had taken Eve (my little Thursday girl) and she loved it all. Every time he said who wants to meet this animal, hers was the first hand up - especially when he came out with a rat!! :lol2:

Even I went up for a skunkie stroke! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like you had a great day, Eileen!!


----------



## feorag

I did indeed. After we dropped Eve off, Barry and I went to a local garden centre for a coffee and a mooch around. 

That was when I noticed that I had missed a voicemail on my phone. Sadly it was from my cousin to say that my aunt had died this morning 

I was glad I hadn't noticed that before I went out as it would have taken the edge off the pleasure, except I said a prayer for her in the church and ended up tears flowing and a snotty nose and no handerchief cos I didn't bother taking a handbag to the service! :roll:

Oh yes, forgot to add, made a clot of myself again!!! I put a new blouse on for the church service that I bought while on holiday. No scissors, so couldn't cut the tag off so left it out the back and went downstairs to ask Barry to cut it off for me. Well of course I totally forgot and of course never noticed, so I walked into church sat in the 3rd row from the front where all the christening guests were and suddenly there was a tap on my back and I thought "ooh I must know someone" turned around to find a total stranger saying "excuse me but the price tag for your blouse is hanging out the back of your neck" :lol2: There must have been about 30 people sitting behind me PThemSL!!!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> I did indeed. After we dropped Eve off, Barry and I went to a local garden centre for a coffee and a mooch around.
> 
> That was when I noticed that I had missed a voicemail on my phone. Sadly it was from my cousin to say that my aunt had died this morning
> 
> I was glad I hadn't noticed that before I went out as it would have taken the edge off the pleasure, except I said a prayer for her in the church and ended up tears flowing and a snotty nose and no handerchief cos I didn't bother taking a handbag to the service! :roll:
> 
> Oh yes, forgot to add, made a clot of myself again!!! I put a new blouse on for the church service that I bought while on holiday. No scissors, so couldn't cut the tag off so left it out the back and went downstairs to ask Barry to cut it off for me. Well of course I totally forgot and of course never noticed, so I walked into church sat in the 3rd row from the front where all the christening guests were and suddenly there was a tap on my back and I thought "ooh I must know someone" turned around to find a total stranger saying "excuse me but the price tag for your blouse is hanging out the back of your neck" :lol2: There must have been about 30 people sitting behind me PThemSL!!!


 
first of all eileen our thoughts are with you:flrt:


secondly.........you plonker:lol2:


----------



## Evie

Well I've just got home from work to find my hubby and my mother all of a do dah. Mum (who lives in a granny flat attached to our house has found a little kitty.
Her dog is going loopy (even though he's fine with my cats, mother gets worked up and so does he :lol2.
So after my dad cuddling it for most of the afternoon, she's put it in her recycling box in her bedroom with a blanket and a teddy - don't know what she thinks he's going to do when he wants a wee!
I've had a look at him, hes a little tabby and white - about 9-10 weeks looks in good condition and is wearing a collar. Steve has put up notices in the local shop, and mum has enlisted all the neighbours in her quest to find his owners. Such a drama!! :lol2: Meanwhile Im going to have my tea and then bring him in here where he can have access to a litter tray - mine are all vaccinated and he looks well so it should be alright???
If he's still here in an hour or so I will take some piccies.


Eileen I'm so sorry to hear about your Aunt.


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> first of all eileen our thoughts are with you:flrt:
> 
> 
> secondly.........you plonker:lol2:


Firstly, thanks Ditta, Cat and Evie. It is sad, but in a way it was a relief and a blessing.

Secondly, I know! :roll: 

Still it wasn't as bad as when I went shopping in Asda in my lunch hour and came back to work to have one of my workmates point out that the back of my skirt was tucked in my knicker! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Firstly, thanks Ditta, Cat and Evie. It is sad, but in a way it was a relief and a blessing.
> 
> Secondly, I know! :roll:
> 
> Still it wasn't as bad as when I went shopping in Asda in my lunch hour and came back to work to have one of my workmates point out that the back of my skirt was tucked in my knicker! :lol2:


 
oh my word.............:lol2:


----------



## Evie

Just taken a couple of photos of the visitor. Very laid back little chap, not fussed over the dogs so obviously been brought up around them.



















He has a little scratch on his nose.

If he isn't claimed, he will need a home - I'm not in a position to take on any more critters - however cute they may be :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen sorry about your Aunt but at least shes at peace now


:lol2: I hope your blouse was expensive

Well Ive been to the Pepsico(Walkers crisps) Openday today and had a great time, besides having to wear earplugs, a yellow hair net and a white coat:lol2: They even took a photo of us:bash: Conner had a great time and didnt want to go home poor little lad. We all came home with a 24 bag of crisps and a huge goody bag stuffed with all the other stuff Pepsico make. We also won 2 Fusion razors, 2 lots of make up and a big tin of Roses. They took a group photo of our family too which we will get tomorrow:lol2:


----------



## Evie

Swap the tin of Roses for a little kitty!?! :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Swap the tin of Roses for a little kitty!?! :mf_dribble::lol2:


:lol2: They have gone home with Conner to Bamber Bridge
Cute kitty, have you felt for a chip? He looks in great condition but far to young to be out on his own


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: They have gone home with Conner to Bamber Bridge
> Cute kitty, have you felt for a chip? He looks in great condition but far to young to be out on his own


Definitely too little to be out - I haven't felt for a chip but it's a good idea. I'll have a good look at him tomorrow - I'm trying not to keep messing with him. 
My daft mum gave him some flipping milk earlier - even though she knows she shouldn't and theres loads of cat food in here :bash:
He is just munching some biccies after charming Steve by chewing on the end of his fingers. Haha he thinks he's all rough and tough but he's in deep smit, sitting here talking baby talk at it :lol2:
He has really stumpy little legs (not Steve)


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Firstly, thanks Ditta, Cat and Evie. It is sad, but in a way it was a relief and a blessing.
> 
> Secondly, I know! :roll:
> 
> Still it wasn't as bad as when I went shopping in Asda in my lunch hour and came back to work to have one of my workmates point out that the back of my skirt was tucked in my knicker! :lol2:


Sorry about your auntie.
The solution to the skirt, knicker tucking thing is simlpe. Don't wear knickers :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Sorry about your auntie.
> The solution to the skirt, knicker tucking thing is simlpe. Don't wear knickers :lol2:


:lol2: Another tip is if you follow Pam`s advice dont go out on a windy day:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen sorry about your Aunt but at least shes at peace now


That's so right Shell. Actually that was what I was praying for in church this morning.


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I hope your blouse was expensive


Nope! :lol2: No designer gear for me, just cheap crap!! 


Shell195 said:


> Well Ive been to the Pepsico(Walkers crisps) Openday today and had a great time, besides having to wear earplugs, a yellow hair net and a white coat:lol2: They even took a photo of us:bash: Conner had a great time and didnt want to go home poor little lad. We all came home with a 24 bag of crisps and a huge goody bag stuffed with all the other stuff Pepsico make. We also won 2 Fusion razors, 2 lots of make up and a big tin of Roses. They took a group photo of our family too which we will get tomorrow:lol2:


And don't forget to post them on here!! :2thumb:


fenwoman said:


> Sorry about your auntie.
> The solution to the skirt, knicker tucking thing is simlpe. Don't wear knickers :lol2:


Well it wouldn't be the first time I've done that either! :blush:


----------



## Evie

You must be tough birds - it's far to draughty to go around without kninckers!!! :gasp: Give me a big pair of thermals every time :lol2:

Little kitty has been claimed - unfortunately!


----------



## Amalthea

I had to go undie-less for my wedding... A very funny story to go along with it, too 

I am very sorry about your aunt, Eileen... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sundia

my kitten has been on the london underground


----------



## feorag

Yes, but wee Geordies are hard stuff! :lol2:

I forgot to say how pretty the kitten is, but I'm so pleased you found the owners - I think!

Not sure really because I think they should have their heads knocked together for letting her out already - she's far too young!!


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> Yes, but wee Geordies are hard stuff! :lol2:
> 
> I forgot to say how pretty the kitten is, but I'm so pleased you found the owners - I think!
> 
> Not sure really because I think they should have their heads knocked together for letting her out already - she's far too young!!


They said he ran past them when she was pegging the washing out - fair enough - but then she said they used to have his sister but they swapped her for him because he was bigger, she was so tiny she couldn't cope with the kids man handling her and her mothers puppy playing with her :bash:. They just weren't my kind of people at all really.


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> They said he ran past them when she was pegging the washing out - fair enough - but then she said they used to have his sister but they swapped her for him because he was bigger, she was so tiny she couldn't cope with the kids man handling her and her mothers puppy playing with her :bash:. They just weren't my kind of people at all really.


 
Poor kitty:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I had to go undie-less for my wedding... A very funny story to go along with it, too
> 
> I am very sorry about your aunt, Eileen... {{{hugs}}}


Thank you, Jen.

Please enlighten us about the undies incident.



sundia said:


> my kitten has been on the london underground


Enlightenment here too please?



Evie said:


> They said he ran past them when she was pegging the washing out - fair enough - but then she said they used to have his sister but they swapped her for him because he was bigger, she was so tiny she couldn't cope with the kids man handling her and her mothers puppy playing with her :bash:. They just weren't my kind of people at all really.


Not mine either by the sound of it! You're right Shell - Poor kitten!

BTW I noticed a typo, I typed wee instead of we! Didn't want you to think that only the wee Geordies were hard stuff - we all are! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor kitten. His owners sound... irresponsible (am being nice)

Yeah... Undies. I tried every type of undies imaginable to go under my wedding dress, but everything showed through, so I decided to go without. But while we were walking to one of the photo points, the garter fell around my ankle, so Gary discreetly bent down and grabbed it and put it into his pocket. Near the end of the photo bit, my friend went up to the photographer (and I KNEW what she was doing) and told him I was wearing a garter. So, of course, he wanted a garter pic. Well, it was a chilly day in sunny Scotland and I had to have a human wall built so Gary could help me put it back in place. And then when the pic was taken, Gary basically got an eyeful (he has a great grin on) while I tried to keep myself turned away from everybody else *lol*

Here's the pic:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Undies. I tried every type of undies imaginable to go under my wedding dress, but everything showed through, so I decided to go without.


:hmm: Well! Do we believe that girls??? :hmm: :lol2:

Beautiful photograph Jen. 

And you're like me - you love Scotland don't you?


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Honest, I did!! Even thongs and I can't stand them!! 

And yup! I love Scotland! I could easily live up there (although, I think the weather would get on my nerves after a bit... it does here).


----------



## feorag

I've been trying to live there since I was a teenager!


----------



## Amalthea

I would love to own a bit of land and it'd be quite easy to do so up there. I really enjoy the trips we make up there, even when the weather is crap.

It's like, if I ever go "home", I'd like to move to Wyoming or Montana. Could get lots of land!


----------



## feorag

Yes, it would - lots of lovely little crofts up in the north. The weather of course is much milder on the west coast, but the winds are strong!

I'd move up there like a shot, but can't get Barry to, even though he loves Scotland. He's no gambler my fella - staid and dependable! I'm the gambler in our family!


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I have been talking about moving, but not to Scotland... Looking at moving closer to his work (cuz he has a 40 min (ish) commute every day) in Blackburn. But we found some lovely areas outside there and the house value seems quite good. So we've been talking about trying to get a house up there and renting this one out after we've had our first child. Exciting stuff!! Actually talking about family and big decisions. Craziness!!


----------



## Amalthea

Forgot to tell you ladies... I seem to be the proud owner of a teeny tiny mantis nymph. My friend came round and brought it and said it was for me. Now I need to find somewhere that has either fruit flies or pinhead crickets. And Viper & Vine (my local exotics shop) is closed on Mondays. Figgers.


----------



## feorag

Ooh!! Talking families! :roll:

And sorry, but you can keep your nymph!! Too many legs to appeal to me, I'll just remain envious of your rats and gliders.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... It's all very weird! Not planning on starting anything til after my final visa comes through, but wow... Grow'd up *nods*

There aren't many "bugs" I like, but mantids are definitely one of them.


----------



## Shell195

Jen what a gorgeous photo:flrt: Any excuse to lose your knickers:lol2:

I would love to live in Todmorden there are some beautiful houses set on hills and actually backing onto private woodland:mf_dribble:
Steve said we could let the cats have their freedom, no bloody chance I would be paranoid they wouldnt come home. Im to fixed in my ways now and need to know where my cats are 24/7


----------



## Amalthea

I think the natural laughing from the situation makes that photo nice 

Am heading off to bed, ladies. Nightie night!! xx


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I think the natural laughing from the situation makes that photo nice
> 
> Am heading off to bed, ladies. Nightie night!! xx


Night Jen, Im off to feed the pup soon then Im going to bed too


----------



## asm1006

So sorry about your Aunty, Eileen. At least she is at peace now.xx

You had me chuckling about the knicker episode tho in asda:lol2:and the label in church:lol2:-only you!

Today has been spent sorting my room-not easy when you are a hoarder:blush: Its because of my craft stuff, art stuff, sewing stuff etc...:lol2:
And now have loads of stuff to sell on ebay too-clotheswise. Loads of size 18 stuff.


----------



## Shell195

I must be feeling domestic today as Ive just put Stew and dumplings on to cook for Steves tea.I need to sort my laptop out as it wont let me use Smilies at the minute grrr Boris is now starting to toddle awww bless him


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

I was just thinking Jen, you'd love the chalet we rent on Ardnamurchan. Quiet, peaceful, private, remote, gorgeous totally unspoiled and uncommercialised area and a huge garden, totally fenced in with deerproof fencing, so Diesel could run around to his heart's content in total safety.

Thanks Anna, for your kind comments and well done you for sorting stuff out. I've been thinking about doing that for months now, just can't find the time or energy to even begin to start.

Having a day off today, doing very little (I hope!) cos busy week ahead and then off the Scotland next Monday for a week.


----------



## Amalthea

I would love it there, Eileen!! Gary and I were talking about finding somewhere we could go and bring Diesel and maybe the puds along, too. Not that we'd see Bindi the entire time we were there, but at least she'd be with us.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I was just thinking Jen, you'd love the chalet we rent on Ardnamurchan. Quiet, peaceful, private, remote, gorgeous totally unspoiled and uncommercialised area and a huge garden, totally fenced in with deerproof fencing, so Diesel could run around to his heart's content in total safety.
> 
> Thanks Anna, for your kind comments and well done you for sorting stuff out. I've been thinking about doing that for months now, just can't find the time or energy to even begin to start.
> 
> Having a day off today, doing very little (I hope!) cos busy week ahead and then off the Scotland next Monday for a week.



i wanna go there tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
everytime you mention it i get all jealous and looking at pictrues it looks STUNNING! only takes 9 hours to drive there...


----------



## feorag

Actually Gina, when you look through the visitors' book, (which I _love _to do whenever I rent a chalet - I just love reading people's comments) it's quite surprising how many people travel from the south to stay there!

And yes Jen you could take your cats too - you could take the lot ('cept you'd need a bus of some sort to get all your lot in! :lol

A few years ago we rented a lovely house on the shores of Loch Etive and we took 10 cats there. That had a huge garden too, although the house was divided into 2 lots so there wasn't a divison between the 2 gardens. That's only just north of Oban so about half an hour's less drive! :grin1:

We've decided we're going there for 3 weeks next year, if Baz can organise it at work! Except we can't go our usual first week, because they had a couple staying there earlier in the year, who are getting married next year and they've booked it for their honeymoon and pinched our first week! :bash: Bit gutted about that!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely!!  Do you pay extra for the critters to come along with you? I'd get somebody to pop round and care for the small furries, but it'd be so nice to take the others with us!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Lovely!!  Do you pay extra for the critters to come along with you? I'd get somebody to pop round and care for the small furries, but it'd be so nice to take the others with us!!


Nope, not there you don't.

Some places charge for taking animals, but quite honestly I wouldn't pay extra to take mine, because there are loads that don't charge.

We take proper pet sheets that we bought years ago that are heavy duty drill cotton and so hair just doesn't go through them and we put them on the sofa, chairs etc. Barry also puts them over the car seats when we're travelling to stop the hair sticking to the car seats. We take a collapsible scratch pole that Barry made years ago for holidays only, and even if they offer bedding we take ours because our cats sleep with us and we don't want to leave hairy bedding behind and we are *very* thorough about cleaning up when we leave so no evidence of animals is left behind, because we usually want to go back to most of the cottages we rent and we've never had a problem.

One woman whose daughter was a vet and so they had about 4 cats, whose cottage at Dunoon we rented about 3 times actually gave us a discount because she said she knew we really looked after the house.


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic!! That sounds perfect!! Maybe next summer when we have a chance of getting some decent weather...


----------



## feorag

PMSL - don't bank on that in Scotland!! You can get all 4 seasons in 1 day up there.

Just avoid July/August on the west coast because it's invariably wet then (says she who's going to have to go in July this year :lol

The best time for weather on the west coast is May and September usually.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> PMSL - don't bank on that in Scotland!! You can get all 4 seasons in 1 day up there.
> 
> Just avoid July/August on the west coast because it's invariably wet then (says she who's going to have to go in July this year :lol
> 
> The best time for weather on the west coast is May and September usually.


 
I wouldnt care about the weather if I could go somewhere like that. The problem I have is that I would need to hire a furniture removal van to take my lot on holiday:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: So you would, Shell - so you would! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I am pretty sure Gary would grumble if I told him we were taking the cats and mutt along with us and we have quite a few less than you, Shell!!


----------



## ditta

just to give you the heads up ladies


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-couriers/386022-reptile-taxi-closure.html


----------



## Amalthea

That's a shame, Ditta...  Hope you guys enjoy the critters and eachother without too much stress now


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> That's a shame, Ditta...  Hope you guys enjoy the critters and eachother without too much stress now


 thats the plan jen thank you............the stress bit is wishful thinking tho with baby skunky :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> just to give you the heads up ladies
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-couriers/386022-reptile-taxi-closure.html


 
That is very sad but I hope you enjoy some quality time together now

:gasp: Does that mean no more Skunk Visits?? Oh well, you will just have to put up with us coming to visit you all:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> That is very sad but I hope you enjoy some quality time together now
> 
> :gasp: Does that mean no more Skunk Visits?? Oh well, you will just have to put up with us coming to visit you all:whistling2:


 
shell you are our friend not a customer so our visits will be more frequent now:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell you are our friend not a customer so our visits will be more frequent now:lol2:


 
That is great news:no1:


----------



## MSL

Hello ladies, just checking in as I seem to be running out of hours in the day at the minute!.....however, I had to tell you about my day as I spent it running around fields and woods with some lumoxing great big GSD's...ie police dogs. It has been my aim for while, now the kids are getting a bit bigger to get my career back on track having had a very boring office job for 10 years!, so I am applying to be a police dog handler, part of the application involves having a mentor and spending some time doing training which is what I was doing today! It was fab and I met some gorgeous dogs!from a very cute slight little boy called Oscar to the biggest lump of a dog i have ever seen,called luke.. it was not fun being cornered in the undergrowth with that barking at you!!!!a brilliant day and I am more determined than ever to lose the weight and get my dream job!


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Hello ladies, just checking in as I seem to be running out of hours in the day at the minute!.....however, I had to tell you about my day as I spent it running around fields and woods with some lumoxing great big GSD's...ie police dogs. It has been my aim for while, now the kids are getting a bit bigger to get my career back on track having had a very boring office job for 10 years!, so I am applying to be a police dog handler, part of the application involves having a mentor and spending some time doing training which is what I was doing today! It was fab and I met some gorgeous dogs!from a very cute slight little boy called Oscar to the biggest lump of a dog i have ever seen,called luke.. it was not fun being cornered in the undergrowth with that barking at you!!!!a brilliant day and I am more determined than ever to lose the weight and get my dream job!


 
That sounds excellent:no1:


----------



## feorag

Cat, Ditta - so sorry to hear that you're packing in the reptile taxi and I hope it is just so that you can spend more time together. If that is the case, then good on you and I hope you enjoy yourselves and the animals more!

Penny your day sounds excellent!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Actually Gina, when you look through the visitors' book, (which I _love _to do whenever I rent a chalet - I just love reading people's comments) it's quite surprising how many people travel from the south to stay there!
> 
> And yes Jen you could take your cats too - you could take the lot ('cept you'd need a bus of some sort to get all your lot in! :lol
> 
> A few years ago we rented a lovely house on the shores of Loch Etive and we took 10 cats there. That had a huge garden too, although the house was divided into 2 lots so there wasn't a divison between the 2 gardens. That's only just north of Oban so about half an hour's less drive! :grin1:
> 
> We've decided we're going there for 3 weeks next year, if Baz can organise it at work! Except we can't go our usual first week, because they had a couple staying there earlier in the year, who are getting married next year and they've booked it for their honeymoon and pinched our first week! :bash: Bit gutted about that!!!





feorag said:


> PMSL - don't bank on that in Scotland!! You can get all 4 seasons in 1 day up there.
> 
> Just avoid July/August on the west coast because it's invariably wet then (says she who's going to have to go in July this year :lol
> 
> 
> The best time for weather on the west coast is May and September usually.


maybe i should go ?... hmm


you got a link to the place you stay at?


----------



## moonstruck

Wow. I didn't even know this thread existed 

I love cats, but I can't have one  don't think the jack russel would appreciate it


----------



## feorag

Well you don't have to own one to talk about them or appreciate them, so you're welcome on here, cos half the time we talk about dogs and the other half about us - an occasional cat related conversation pops up though! :lol2:

Gina this is the cottage we've been to the last two holidays. Accommodation at West Highlands self catering Log Chalet - Tom Fraoich Strontian Ardnamurchan

I can also recommend this one An Sean Tigh Self Catering Cottage which is where we stayed the first year when I couldn't get the chalet.

This is also a good place, was quite a bit cheaper but another 30 mile or so further north. This is on the shores of Loch Duich on the road to Skye Brook Cottage Self Catering Cottage near Skye in the North West Highlands of Scotland

And this was my favourite situation ever. We rented this about 15 years ago when it had just been rebuilt and renovated and before they extended it and we loved it. Two years later I tried to re-book it and couldn't and I've never been able to get it in the summer months ever since - it's just about like a timeshare cos people keep coming back!! Course it's been extended to provide another bedroom, so the rent has gone up pro rata and it's a bit out of our price bracket now. Shore Cottage, Glenuig - Home Page

This is the one by the shore of Loch Etive just north of Oban. Visitscotland An Cladach Connel and North Connel Self Catering Welcome accommodation Visit Scotland

Got loads more after more


----------



## freekygeeky

fankyou


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Did you notice this was our 1,000th page on this thread! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Ooh! Did you notice this was our 1,000th page on this thread! :2thumb:


hehe!
just looking at prices on the 
Craigrowan Bed and Breakfast | Strontian Guest House | Working Croft
and
Accommodation at West Highlands self catering Log Chalet - Tom Fraoich Strontian Ardnamurchan

pretty good eh?



so whats the best time of year?
we woudl wanna go walking photographing etc

graham hates teh rain and it make shis depression worse... so not at a rainy time..

he also loaths miggies..../ gnats.... are they there?


----------



## Shell195

Wow we have now hit 1000 pages. we sure do have a lot to say:lol2:

For people who havent seen yet I have added new Boris photos:flrt: I tried doing a video of him on our bed but all he did was whine and squeak as he didnt know where he was, silly boy. Hes getting wormed on Thursday, the breeder is getting me some Puppy Drontal(I would have bought it but she insists)

I have to keep reminding Steve and Chris that he isnt ours and will have to go back as we already have a lot of dogs


----------



## Shell195

I missed you saying that Eileen and have just said the same thing:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Woo!! 1000 pages!!

I wants Boris *sulks*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Woo!! 1000 pages!!
> 
> I wants Boris *sulks*


 
:lol2: So do Steve and Chris but I am being sensible for a change


----------



## Amalthea

Nothing good came from being sensible!


----------



## asm1006

Sorry to hear about reptile taxi-never met you but heard good things. Best of luck for the future. Spending time together doing what you want is so important.xx

Eileen-you need to be paid for all your tourist advice! LOL

Don't feel good today breathing-wise, went to bed at 6pm. Still I see my consultant today. Really can't be arsed as its up to Salisbury and with all medical equipment as its servicing time. Oh well, I shall have a McDonalds whilst I am in civilisation:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am awake... I really hate mornings! Going to an Ann Summers-y thing today. 

Sorry you aren't feeling your best


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> shell you are our friend not a customer so our visits will be more frequent now:lol2:


does this mean i gets frequent visits too then :flrt::flrt:
Sorry to hear your packing up too hun 

but think of all that time you will have together now 

Well my nets been playing the i will only work when i want to game again lol 

arrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhh :devil::lol2:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> hehe!
> just looking at prices on the
> Craigrowan Bed and Breakfast | Strontian Guest House | Working Croft
> and
> Accommodation at West Highlands self catering Log Chalet - Tom Fraoich Strontian Ardnamurchan
> 
> pretty good eh?


Craigrowan Croft is lovely, only been renovated 4 or 5 years and is on a working croft. It's not as isolated as Tom Fraoch, as it's not far out of the village. I've marked it on this little map with a blue arrow. The big building across the stream is the High School and they have an adult centre where they often hold concerts.












freekygeeky said:


> so whats the best time of year?
> we woudl wanna go walking photographing etc
> 
> graham hates teh rain and it make shis depression worse... so not at a rainy time..
> 
> he also loaths miggies..../ gnats.... are they there?


I would say go early rather than later, the west coast in May is beautiful - not too hot for walking and the nights tend to be longer than they are in September.

It rains in Scotland a lot! So it's hard to avoid rain. We went to a place between Oban and Fort William many years ago the last 2 weeks of the school holidays and for over a week the weather was incredible. So hot we couldn't go out during the day because it was too hot for the dogs. The following year we went the same 2 weeks to the Isle of Islay,just a bit further south and it rained almost every day! That's the chance you take! The year we went to that cottage on the sea front that I've never been able to get again we had excellent weather. It rained the day we arrived and it never rained again for 2 weeks. For one week we had a cloudless sky every day and temps of 32o, so it's very hitty missy! :roll:

Midgies are unavoidable if you go away during midge season and they can be horrendous on humid days. The season starts in May, so the earlier you go the less chance you have of being bothered.

Avon's Skin so Soft spray Dry Oil Body Spray in Woodland Fresh flavour is excellent for dealing with them. That's what they used when they filmed "Braveheart" apparently!! We use that or Jungle Formula and it's not too bad.

Anna, sorry you've got to go to Salisbury - that's quite a trek isnt it? Lovely place though! I loved a day out there when I lived nearby.

Well, off childminding shortly so speaky later.


----------



## farmercoope

I used to go to Salisbury quite regular for the large poultry auctions but havn't been for a bit, really enjoyed them. 

You guys really do have alot to chat about, over 1000 pages is pretty impressive!

Cat/Ditta sorry to hear about the reptile taxi but atleast you will have more time to spend with each other and with the animals and friends. Have not used it formally but have met you guys twice and had a ride in the reptile taxi!!


----------



## feorag

When I lived in The Wallops (Middle to be precise :lol2 I used to regularly go for a walk around Salisbury and Winchester and Andover cos I was right in the middle of them all and didn't know many people at first, so just used to mooch about exploring.


----------



## ditta

this is the first day of the rest of our lives:lol2:


----------



## feorag

And I sincerely hope you enjoy it! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

well....................................its pretty boring really:lol2:


















but im sure thats cos im so tired i cant get off my arse..........ninja kept me up all night, he was wandering round the bedroom crying, i fed him.....still crying.....i played with him.....ouch ouch fecking ouch......still crying, both of us by this time.........he kept getting in bed then out then in.........although we both very tired today he seems fine now...........think he must have had a nightmare...........but with him and dice, then spaggy wondering why mummy was up playing with ninj and dice and he wasnt involved decided to join us by sitting on my head and eating my earrings...........IM TIRED:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I can sleep through most of that, been doing it for so long! :lol2:

Harry is our wailer, has been doing it for a while now - not sure whether he misses the Siamese or not, but it has got worse recently.


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :lol2: I can sleep through most of that, been doing it for so long! :lol2:
> 
> Harry is our wailer, has been doing it for a while now - not sure whether he misses the Siamese or not, but it has got worse recently.


 
i really have trouble sleeping anyhoo but i worry bout ninja, i thought he was having an 'episode' but he seems his normal self this morning

oh and cat manages to sleep through it all too and cant understand why im bog eyed most of the day:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i really have trouble sleeping anyhoo but i worry bout ninja, i thought he was having an 'episode' but he seems his normal self this morning
> 
> oh and cat manages to sleep through it all too and cant understand why im bog eyed most of the day:lol2:


 

Hmmm maybe you should all become nocturnal then you can sleep all day so it wont bother you when you are awake all night:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Good idea Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm maybe you should all become nocturnal then you can sleep all day so it wont bother you when you are awake all night:lol2:


believe me if i could get away with that i would:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

hmmm im rather tired too :gasp:

was woken up this morn around 3.30am having to have a tug of war over my duvet :gasp:LOL


----------



## Amalthea

I really feel like crap today *sigh*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I really feel like crap today *sigh*


 oh dear you aint got this coldy type thing thats going round have you ?


----------



## Amalthea

Swine flu... Am dying 

Seriously, I feel like I need to be sick and my throat has been messed up all day. And I have parties every night for the rest of the week!! Very annoying! Speaking of which, did your cousin get the catalogue??


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Swine flu... Am dying
> 
> Seriously, I feel like I need to be sick and my throat has been messed up all day. And I have parties every night for the rest of the week!! Very annoying! Speaking of which, did your cousin get the catalogue??


 
Ooo i dunno not seen her yet though will ask my aunt tomorrow as she lives across the road from me :lol2:

can the doctors not give you some oinkment for the swine flu :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Has the new catalogue come out yet jen ?


----------



## Amalthea

The new one comes out on the first (I'll be making my orders for them on that day, so they'll be with me on Monday). We've got a few BIG competitions going on this month and I WILL be completing them. 

Definitely need some of that oinkment. Feel like crap.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> The new one comes out on the first (I'll be making my orders for them on that day, so they'll be with me on Monday). We've got a few BIG competitions going on this month and I WILL be completing them.
> 
> Definitely need some of that oinkment. Feel like crap.


 
LOL you may have to search it and see you can get some off the net lol 


I may have to get you to send me a new catalogue aint been to an ann summers party in ages :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Jen, so sorry to hear you're poorly. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Shell195

Poor Jen I hope you feel better soon. Big Hugs((((wearing full protective clothing of course:whistling2)))


----------



## feorag

Of course!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Just had an upsetting converstaion with Sophie, she wants to come home:gasp: Sadly this morning the rep was telling her they had found a badly injured cat that had been hit by a car and put it in the dark with some water to die, they say the rescues wont help:bash: To make it worse Sophie was stroking a white cat this afternoon and she has just found it covered in blood in the road, shes beside herself and now hates Greece and isnt going back there again. She has spent the holiday feeding skinny goats and sheep and providing water for everything as the Greeks dont seem to bother. This is why I wont go abroad. Ive told her to go to the South of France next year, still good weather but you see none of this


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Just had an upsetting converstaion with Sophie, she wants to come home:gasp: Sadly this morning the rep was telling her they had found a badly injured cat that had been hit by a car and put it in the dark with some water to die, they say the rescues wont help:bash: To make it worse Sophie was stroking a white cat this afternoon and she has just found it covered in blood in the road, shes beside herself and now hates Greece and isnt going back there again. She has spent the holiday feeding skinny goats and sheep and providing water for everything as the Greeks dont seem to bother. This is why I wont go abroad. Ive told her to go to the South of France next year, still good weather but you see none of this


 
Oh no thats so sad  

i think most of us would be the same as what sophie is very upset and trying to do what we can while we can


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Just had an upsetting converstaion with Sophie, she wants to come home:gasp: Sadly this morning the rep was telling her they had found a badly injured cat that had been hit by a car and put it in the dark with some water to die, they say the rescues wont help:bash: To make it worse Sophie was stroking a white cat this afternoon and she has just found it covered in blood in the road, shes beside herself and now hates Greece and isnt going back there again. She has spent the holiday feeding skinny goats and sheep and providing water for everything as the Greeks dont seem to bother. This is why I wont go abroad. Ive told her to go to the South of France next year, still good weather but you see none of this


 
poor greek mals and poor sophie:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Craigrowan Croft is lovely, only been renovated 4 or 5 years and is on a working croft. It's not as isolated as Tom Fraoch, as it's not far out of the village. I've marked it on this little map with a blue arrow. The big building across the stream is the High School and they have an adult centre where they often hold concerts.
> 
> image
> 
> I would say go early rather than later, the west coast in May is beautiful - not too hot for walking and the nights tend to be longer than they are in September.
> 
> It rains in Scotland a lot! So it's hard to avoid rain. We went to a place between Oban and Fort William many years ago the last 2 weeks of the school holidays and for over a week the weather was incredible. So hot we couldn't go out during the day because it was too hot for the dogs. The following year we went the same 2 weeks to the Isle of Islay,just a bit further south and it rained almost every day! That's the chance you take! The year we went to that cottage on the sea front that I've never been able to get again we had excellent weather. It rained the day we arrived and it never rained again for 2 weeks. For one week we had a cloudless sky every day and temps of 32o, so it's very hitty missy! :roll:
> 
> Midgies are unavoidable if you go away during midge season and they can be horrendous on humid days. The season starts in May, so the earlier you go the less chance you have of being bothered.
> 
> Avon's Skin so Soft spray Dry Oil Body Spray in Woodland Fresh flavour is excellent for dealing with them. That's what they used when they filmed "Braveheart" apparently!! We use that or Jungle Formula and it's not too bad.
> 
> Anna, sorry you've got to go to Salisbury - that's quite a trek isnt it? Lovely place though! I loved a day out there when I lived nearby.
> 
> Well, off childminding shortly so speaky later.


thankyou elieeen!
i am more used to going on the east coast never rained whilst ive been there and no midges! maybe ive just been lucky? lol

thankyou fo ryour help!


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue

only just sat and read some of this thread...(didnt have time to read all 100o plus pages :lol2
We have 2 cats frank and stella, brother and sister. 
Frank thinks our staffie cross monty is his mum !! He suckles from him (and monty rolls over and lets him !!!!) he also wags his tail lol ....V confused kitty. 
Stella...well stella is stella bless her she is the princess of the house and a very girly cat, she is in love with our male beardie cain and will spend ages flirting with him. 
will get some pics up soon


----------



## Shell195

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> only just sat and read some of this thread...(*didnt have time to read all 100o plus pages* :lol2
> We have 2 cats frank and stella, brother and sister.
> Frank thinks our staffie cross monty is his mum !! He suckles from him (and monty rolls over and lets him !!!!) he also wags his tail lol ....V confused kitty.
> Stella...well stella is stella bless her she is the princess of the house and a very girly cat, she is in love with our male beardie cain and will spend ages flirting with him.
> will get some pics up soon


:gasp: Im offended:lol2: We cant half talk a lot on here:whistling2:
Your pets sound gorgeous so pics would be good:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Oh Shell, poor Sophie! I now what you mean though. I absolutely refuse to go to Spain because of their attitude towards animals!

:gasp: Now I'm in a terrible quandary!! I've just had a telephone call from Alison with the longcoat GSD's to say she's getting back a 9mth old Black dog who is a brother to the black bitch we went to see a few weeks ago.

Apparently, it's a divorce. They had another 2 of her GSDs and the wife (who is apparently a dog walker) has taken the 2 older dogs and the husband has the youngster, but he's being left all day on his own. 

He's coming back next Sunday and Alison wanted to know if we'd be interested ........................................ Aaaaghhhhh!!!

Pros and cons between the 2 dogs, I can only thing of pros actually. We know he's from hip scored and haemo tested dogs. We know he hasn't been badly treated or neglected. We know he's been well socialised and lived with other dogs and we know he's been to training classes.

Oh boy - what am I going to do???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh Shell, poor Sophie! I now what you mean though. I absolutely refuse to go to Spain because of their attitude towards animals!
> 
> :gasp: Now I'm in a terrible quandary!! I've just had a telephone call from Alison with the longcoat GSD's to say she's getting back a 9mth old Black dog who is a brother to the black bitch we went to see a few weeks ago.
> 
> Apparently, it's a divorce. They had another 2 of her GSDs and the wife (who is apparently a dog walker) has taken the 2 older dogs and the husband has the youngster, but he's being left all day on his own.
> 
> He's coming back next Sunday and Alison wanted to know if we'd be interested ........................................ Aaaaghhhhh!!!
> 
> Pros and cons between the 2 dogs, I can only thing of pros actually. We know he's from hip scored and haemo tested dogs. We know he hasn't been badly treated or neglected. We know he's been well socialised and lived with other dogs and we know he's been to training classes.
> 
> Oh boy - what am I going to do???


Oh dear rather you than me. I think you and Barry should write a list of pros and cons on both dogs. Is the black boy used to cats and kids?? That will be a big deciding factor I think. Maybe say yes you are interested then go and visit him and see how you get along. I know you are thinking of Otto here but you have a long way to go with him yet as he needs to meet the children and visit the cats before you even know if he is suitable. Whichever decision you make I know you will do it for the right reasons. Good luck with your choice


----------



## asm1006

Sorry Jen you feel rough. xx

Eileen, your life is madness most the time:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

I love Salisbury, and even the bus ride through the Chalke Valley. You see the Fovant Badges too.

The day started with me missing the bus, having to taxi to train station and from Salisbury station to the hospital..and then a two hour wait:bash:
Still they are happy with how the Xolair is going so lets hope it'll continue. anything to reduce the pred!

Then I managed to miss the bus home, had forgotten my insulin needle and pulled out my subcut by accident!! What a day eh?


----------



## feorag

That's the problem really. The younger dog we know has been well socialised, having lived with other dogs and has commenced proper training. He isn't used to cats, but he's apparently OK with children and of course we can see both parents (and have already met his mother)

The rescue dog, we know very little about, have no idea what temperament his parents had, he appears to have had no basic training and had some bad treatment, as he was hand shy and did not like being touched on the top of his back when he went into kennels. 

But we have no idea how either of them will react to the cats and Barry is digging his heels in a bit about them both, so I honestly don't know what'll happen.


----------



## farmercoope

You always seem to be in a tough decision Eileen!! Im sure whatever you do it will end up being the right one and you will be happy either way!


----------



## feorag

Yes, unfortunately I'm married to a great man, but he's bloody stubborn and has such principles that occasionally I'd like to kick him up the **se!!! :lol2:

I'm the eternal optimist and he's the eternal realist. I think that whatever problems we come across we can sort out, he thinks we might not be able to! *shrug*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, unfortunately I'm married to a great man, but he's bloody stubborn and has such principles that occasionally I'd like to kick him up the **se!!! :lol2:
> 
> I'm the eternal optimist and he's the eternal realist. I think that whatever problems we come across we can sort out, he thinks we might not be able to! *shrug*


 
Silly man doesnt he understand you have all the RFUK "Experts" to help you through any rough patches :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Had a nap... Bad idea. Still feel rough! Hopefully will be a bit better tomorrow, cuz I am canvassing and need to be cheery. Tomorrow night's party called and postponed til next week, so that is kinda good...

What a difficult decision, Eileen!! Maybe go meet this young dog and see what you think. He does sound like he's what you are looking for, though. Whatever you decide will be right, though


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

if my dogs hate cats is it cruel to keep a cat ? :blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

quilson_mc_spike said:


> if my dogs hate cats is it cruel to keep a cat ? :blush::blush::blush::blush:


imo yes.


----------



## Emmaj

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

ok i feel a little better now :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Had a nap... Bad idea. Still feel rough! Hopefully will be a bit better tomorrow, cuz I am canvassing and need to be cheery. Tomorrow night's party called and postponed til next week, so that is kinda good...
> 
> What a difficult decision, Eileen!! Maybe go meet this young dog and see what you think. He does sound like he's what you are looking for, though. Whatever you decide will be right, though


 
Hope your feeling better today too jen : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, at least I don't feel like I need to be sick. That's a step in the right direction. Throat's still screwed and my head is pounding, though.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Well, at least I don't feel like I need to be sick. That's a step in the right direction. Throat's still screwed and my head is pounding, though.


 
awwwwwww no hun  

you will have to think happy thoughts and hope it goes away


----------



## Amalthea

And probably take some happy drugs to help it on its way


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> And probably take some happy drugs to help it on its way


 
LOL yeah smiley face tablets :lol2:

I had egg to clean up this morn 

we have a group of kids that find it funny egging everyone on the streets houses 

but catchin the lil gits is proving difficult need to borrow a video cam to stick in the window an catch them at it :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## jamezacer

What is the most expensive cat?


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah smiley face tablets :lol2:
> 
> I had egg to clean up this morn
> 
> we have a group of kids that find it funny egging everyone on the streets houses
> 
> but catchin the lil gits is proving difficult need to borrow a video cam to stick in the window an catch them at it :devil::devil::devil:


Oooh fun! Brats. :whip:



jamezacer said:


> What is the most expensive cat?


What a strange question. Most pedigree cats are about similar in prices, I think, but the better the cat conforms to the standard, the more expensive it will be. Or, if you went into exotic cats (that need licensing) you could be looking at a hell of a lot of money.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Oooh fun! Brats. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> What a strange question. Most pedigree cats are about similar in prices, I think, but the better the cat conforms to the standard, the more expensive it will be. Or, if you went into exotic cats (that need licensing) you could be looking at a hell of a lot of money.


yeah great eggs are such a pain to clean up too :devil::devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Silly man doesnt he understand you have all the RFUK "Experts" to help you through any rough patches :whistling2:


True Shell!! :lol2:

I know where he's coming from in his thinking, but I think we could work it all out with time and patience.

Having said that I convinced him if we got a cat I would teach the cat to accept the budgie and the budgie would be safe and of course he wasn't and the cat got him. The fact that 2 years down the line Barry was the one who left him locked in the living room overnight and if he hadn't done that, then maybe the cat wouldn't have got the budgie, seems to have escaped his notice! :roll:



quilson_mc_spike said:


> if my dogs hate cats is it cruel to keep a cat ? :blush::blush::blush::blush:


Depends on what you mean by "hate". Most dogs have a thing about cats they see outside,because most cats are running and the dogs 'chase' instinct kicks in, which might not happen within a controlled environment where the cat isn't going to panic and run.

If, on the other hand he hates cats enough to have attacked one, then yes!!



jamezacer said:


> What is the most expensive cat?


You're right Jen, what a random question. The most expensive cats tend to be the newer breeds imported into this country. The price goes down as more are bred.


----------



## farmercoope

If your looking for a cat, I wouldn't say its a good idea to necessarily going for the most in-expensive you can find.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> Depends on what you mean by "hate". Most dogs have a thing about cats they see outside,because most cats are running and the dogs 'chase' instinct kicks in, which might not happen within a controlled environment where the cat isn't going to panic and run.
> 
> If, on the other hand he hates cats enough to have attacked one, then yes!!


well they chase the one cat because it sits on the garage roof trying to wind the cats up but also to try and catch the birds from the trees behind the garage so they have never toched a cat they jump to the fence but never have the touched a cat

i have an idea of the cat being a house cat as i think they may defend their own cat but not the others? maybe im not sure?

evi may adjust as she is a puppy and kia just chases them away? maybe its ''her teratory?'' 

i was thinking this Cat Poultry Hen Chicken House Coop Rabbit Hutch WT47AT on eBay (end time 25-Oct-09 22:47:30 GMT) at the ens of the garden where they cant reach? this could also work for the rabbit the chins maybe the hogs ? im sure its a worthwhile idea for a great christmas preasent what is the difference between a sphynx and a F1 sphynx? xx


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah smiley face tablets :lol2:
> 
> I had egg to clean up this morn
> 
> we have a group of kids that find it funny egging everyone on the streets houses
> 
> but catchin the lil gits is proving difficult need to borrow a video cam to stick in the window an catch them at it :devil::devil::devil:


That's why someone should invent rubber windows - wang em right back at the little swines :lol2:

Hello everyone, I haven't been on for a couple of days - I've been up to my ears in assignments!

Shell I had a look at little Boris - he's looking fantastic!!


----------



## Shell195

Evie hes even better in the flesh:flrt:

Ive been to the vet tonight and had to wait 1 1/2 hours to be seen due to 2 emergencies:bash: Claude my Cavalier aged nearly 13 has had a heart murmur for a few years and now he has started to cough and pant for no reason. Also he is having trouble holding his weight. Hes been given a weeks supply of heart tablets to see if these have any effect and if so he has to stay on them but if they have no effect he has to try tablets for his lungs instead, I also have to get a pee sample and take it next Wednesday when I go back so he can test it.
I was horrified when Iain said he looks a little old man now as I just havent seem him age. I handreared Claude from 2 days old when he was rejected by his mum. She only had him and refused to nurse him at all and kept trying to bury him. He was at deaths door when I took him as he was dehydrated and so cold. His breeder said you can take him if you want but he will die. I put him with a litter of kittens I was handrearing at the time and although it was a struggle to begin with he thrived under my constant attention


----------



## Evie

Poor Claude, Hopefully the tablets will sort him out and get him back to his normal self. 
My friend had a black and tan cavalier who was in a similar condition but he did really well and still enjoyed his walks with the collies - he was a little piggy though - never stopped eating.
It's a wonderful thing when helping a dog you love teaches you to help others - I mean all the hand rearing practice he's given you.


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Poor Claude, Hopefully the tablets will sort him out and get him back to his normal self.
> My friend had a black and tan cavalier who was in a similar condition but he did really well and still enjoyed his walks with the collies - he was a little piggy though - never stopped eating.
> It's a wonderful thing when helping a dog you love teaches you to help others - I mean all the hand rearing practice he's given you.


Not just him but Murphy my other Cavalier now aged 6 years, then there was Sunny GSD, Megan GSD a few litters of pups that I passed on after a few days and many, many kittens that I have handreared since day one, even a newborn rat. I cant grow plants to save my life but I sure can nurture orphan animals:lol2: Maybe that is my claim to fame:whistling2: The only problem is the older I get the harder the nightime feeds are:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Poor Claude, hope the tablets help him to improve Shell.

Sorry I've not been posting too much lately ladies been mega busy and it's about to get busier, starting my voluntary work tomorrow with the Cats Protection. Hoping that it will pad my CV out some more and also as it's voluntary work maybe help towards my Nursing university application for 2010...well that's the theory and hope!

How's everybody else doing?

Eileen had any more thoughts on the dog situation?


----------



## Emmaj

well the pantomime society that i have been involved with since i was 9 yrs old..............my dad an my sis and now lew are involved with had auditions tonight 

i have had a break from it for a few years and just helped out back stage with quick dresses and make up and such 

well they are doing robinson crusoe this year and a part really caught my eye so i auditioned for it wahooooooooo and i gots it :no1::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Not just him but Murphy my other Cavalier now aged 6 years, then there was Sunny GSD, Megan GSD a few litters of pups that I passed on after a few days and many, many kittens that I have handreared since day one, even a newborn rat. I cant grow plants to save my life but I sure can nurture orphan animals:lol2: Maybe that is my claim to fame:whistling2: The only problem is the older I get the harder the nightime feeds are:lol2:


You are AWESOME!!! No wonder you got the Boris job!! How many have you hand reared and then given back? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Poor Claude, hope the tablets help him to improve Shell.
> 
> Sorry I've not been posting too much lately ladies been mega busy and it's about to get busier, starting my voluntary work tomorrow with the Cats Protection. Hoping that it will pad my CV out some more and also as it's voluntary work maybe help towards my Nursing university application for 2010...well that's the theory and hope!
> 
> How's everybody else doing?
> 
> Eileen had any more thoughts on the dog situation?


 
Oooh that sounds good what are you going to be doing?? Before we were Woodlands Animal Sanctuary we were Southport and District Cats Protection and I was the Welfare Officer. We parted company about 5 years ago now. I miss my white van with the big Logo saying Cats Protection.I didnt know you wanted to be a nurse. Good Luck


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Claude!! Hopefully these tabs will help the little guy out!

I am the same, Shell. I really struggle with growing plants, but critters are no problem. Go figure, right?


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> You are AWESOME!!! No wonder you got the Boris job!! How many have you hand reared and then given back? :whistling2::lol2:


The only handreared dogs I have kept are the 2 Cavaliers, I really regret not keeping the 2 GSD. I have also kept 2 handreared kittens Mitzi Mitten a gorgeous dilute Tortie(RIP aged 13 years) and the first animal I ever handreared. I worked in a Veggie restaurant at the time and took her to work with me and kept her very well hidden in the staff room:whistling2: The other is Tinkerbell(Stinky) a chocolate Tortie who is now most definately Sophies baby.All the others have been rehomed to lovely homes with me blubbing when they went:roll:


----------



## Shell195

Come on Emma spill the beans we need to know which part you got

We managed to clear the garage today it looks really empty now. Had a cry as Mitch¬s bed was in there(he died in it on the way to the vets) and it brought back very painful memories. Ive not thrown it away even though I cant use it(too painful) so will give it to my friend for her GSD....................one day
The skip was well worth the £65 it cost as it would of taken many tip trips to clear it. I wonder how long it will take Steve to refill it:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Come on Emma spill the beans we need to know which part you got
> 
> We managed to clear the garage today it looks really empty now. Had a cry as Mitch¬s bed was in there(he died in it on the way to the vets) and it brought back very painful memories. Ive not thrown it away even though I cant use it(too painful) so will give it to my friend for her GSD....................one day
> The skip was well worth the £65 it cost as it would of taken many tip trips to clear it. I wonder how long it will take Steve to refill it:lol2:


 
LOL well wait for it............................................











im the gorilla :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL well wait for it............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the gorilla :2thumb::lol2:


I was eating a toffee when I read that and nearly choked :rotfl:

Not many lines to learn then:whistling2:

Congratulations anyway:no1:


EDIT Do they have minature Gorillas then :whistling2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> The only handreared dogs I have kept are the 2 Cavaliers, I really regret not keeping the 2 GSD. I have also kept 2 handreared kittens Mitzi Mitten a gorgeous dilute Tortie(RIP aged 13 years) and the first animal I ever handreared. I worked in a Veggie restaurant at the time and took her to work with me and kept her very well hidden in the staff room:whistling2: The other is Tinkerbell(Stinky) a chocolate Tortie who is now most definately Sophies baby.All the others have been rehomed to lovely homes with me blubbing when they went:roll:


 Cavalier puppies remind me of something that happened when I was 18. My boss had a beautiful tri cavalier who had to go to the vets for a C section. A couple of hours later, the vet rang to say that Pollyanna hadn't made it through surgery, and she had *9* *puppies. *She was only a little cav and it was devastating for everyone that she had carried all those babies and then lost her life. Luckily we managed to find foster mums for all the puppies with friends of my boss and they all survived. 
My boss kept 2 little tricolours and called them Potty and Pansy (Pots n Pans).


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Oooh that sounds good what are you going to be doing?? Before we were Woodlands Animal Sanctuary we were Southport and District Cats Protection and I was the Welfare Officer. We parted company about 5 years ago now. I miss my white van with the big Logo saying Cats Protection.I didnt know you wanted to be a nurse. Good Luck


It's just in their shop initially. Mainly to get some recent retail experience also which should help in the ever going hunt for a job to tie me over till Uni. Would love to foster for them but not in a position to be able to do it at the moment. Will be helping them with fund-raising also.

Anyways I'm off to bed, congratulations on your gorilla part Emma, hope you enjoy it :no1:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> LOL well wait for it............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the gorilla :2thumb::lol2:


Well that's me off to bed giggling :lol2: Night!


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Cavalier puppies remind me of something that happened when I was 18. My boss had a beautiful tri cavalier who had to go to the vets for a C section. A couple of hours later, the vet rang to say that Pollyanna hadn't made it through surgery, and she had *9* *puppies. *She was only a little cav and it was devastating for everyone that she had carried all those babies and then lost her life. Luckily we managed to find foster mums for all the puppies with friends of my boss and they all survived.
> My boss kept 2 little tricolours and called them Potty and Pansy (Pots n Pans).


 
A happy ending to a sad story:flrt:

Night Katy have a good day


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I was eating a toffee when I read that and nearly choked :rotfl:
> 
> Not many lines to learn then:whistling2:
> 
> Congratulations anyway:no1:
> 
> 
> EDIT Do they have minature Gorillas then :whistling2:


 
they do now LOL ha ha 

though i will look bigger on stage ha ha ha 

i really wanted the part as i loved playing tinkerbell in peter pan when we did that :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell, this thread has been dead all day, so I give up and go and watch a bit of telly, log back in and there are 2 pages to read! :bash:

Shell I was so sorry to hear about Claude, I hope the tablets do help him - that's a gorgeous photograph of him! :2thumb:

You've had loads of experience handrearing Shell - I'm in awe of it all :gasp:

Katie, thought about nothing else but the dog situation to be honest, but we haven't discussed it any more. Like I said this really has to be Barry's decision, not mine and he spends so much time thinking :bash:

Great that you are going to be a nurse - that was what I wanted to be when I was a teenager, but then I fell in love with horses and decided I wanted to work in a stables instead. Then I ended up as a secretary.

:roll2: PMSL!! Emma the gorilla!!!

On the subject of Cavs, I was surrounded by the little b*ggars last week. The Treasurer of our cat club has bred them for years. She's got about 15 now!! And a Pekingese (I think only one of those, not sure!)


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Bloody hell, this thread has been dead all day, so I give up and go and watch a bit of telly, log back in and there are 2 pages to read! :bash:
> 
> Shell I was so sorry to hear about Claude, I hope the tablets do help him - that's a gorgeous photograph of him! :2thumb:
> 
> You've had loads of experience handrearing Shell - I'm in awe of it all :gasp:
> 
> Katie, thought about nothing else but the dog situation to be honest, but we haven't discussed it any more. Like I said this really has to be Barry's decision, not mine and he spends so much time thinking :bash:
> 
> Great that you are going to be a nurse - that was what I wanted to be when I was a teenager, but then I fell in love with horses and decided I wanted to work in a stables instead. Then I ended up as a secretary.
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!! Emma the gorilla!!!
> 
> On the subject of Cavs, I was surrounded by the little b*ggars last week. The Treasurer of our cat club has bred them for years. She's got about 15 now!! And a Pekingese (I think only one of those, not sure!)


LOL i know eileen ace aint it i did actually audtion for that part too lol


----------



## feorag

I'm so intrigued how you interview to be a gorilla! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Well that's me off to bed giggling :lol2: Night!


 
glad to have been of help :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I'm so intrigued how you interview to be a gorilla! :lol2:


i sat on kens back an preened his hair :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

right bedtime for me 

have to round up the troops then go snuggle an sleeeeeeeeeeeps :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night Emma speak soon xxx


----------



## Shell195

Just been thinking about my pets I cant believe that Inky and Izzy are about 13 years, Oscar is about 14 and Jasper is at least 12 then in the dogs I have Claude and Josh both about 13 years then Ellie 9, Polly,10 and Bambi 11. The other dogs are from 8 years old down to nearly 2 years and the rest of the cats are from about 6 years down to Tom who is nearly 5 months ( castration time soon:gasp Doesnt time go by so fast.:bash:


----------



## feorag

Yes, sadly it goes too quickly for our pets!

I know what you mean I find it hard to think that my 3 are nearly 15 and 11 already! :gasp:

Well that's me finished - looks like you're on your own now Shell! :lol2:

G'night!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, sadly it goes too quickly for our pets!
> 
> I know what you mean I find it hard to think that my 3 are nearly 15 and 11 already! :gasp:
> 
> Well that's me finished - looks like you're on your own now Shell! :lol2:
> 
> G'night!!


 
Well Im off to feed Boris in a minute and then thats me in bed until 4.30am:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Well Im off to feed Boris in a minute and then thats me in bed until 4.30am:lol2:


what do they say again...........no rest for the wicked :gasp::lol2:

I do agree i cant believe my nanook is 3 next april :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

ugh first time im going to school for 2 weeks i really don't wanna go in but there you go. 

im so tired was still up at 3 AM couldn't sleep xx


----------



## feorag

Why've you not been to school for 2 weeks Connor?

Well I'm off childminding today. I was a bit cream crackered too this morning! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> Why've you not been to school for 2 weeks Connor?
> 
> Well I'm off childminding today. I was a bit cream crackered too this morning! :lol2:


long story lol ill tell you when i get back but atm i need to straighten my hair :bash:its a mess 

good luck xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Ya big girl!!


----------



## Emmaj

LOL jen that made me giggle :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I LOL'd!!


----------



## Emmaj

I have been playing with kittens all morning :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

hello cat chat people

Okay, if anyone remembers tabby, the cat i rehomed for a neighbour, well surprise surprise im having problems with said neighbours cat, the one she kept and got rid of tabby to keep. Evil. I know.

Anyhoo, her cat has recently savaged my cats leg, he got a massive infection and is now on anti biotics, his foot swelled to at least three times the size of what it should have been.

I spoke to her , the owner, about it and she said "just Tw$t him" so i said "well i dont really agree with hitting cats, if im honest" in reply i got "well i tw$t him if he does naything wrong, he killed the hamsters the other day and he got tw£$ted for that. "

What can i do?

This cat comes in our house and attacks the dogs and the cats, hes been upstairs before trying to attack my rats. 

He hasnt been neutered either, mine has. 

I know i can stop him coming in the house bu shutting the windows, but he still coms in the garden.
I got up this morning and my cat with the poorly foot , jynx, was on top of the dog run i have, and horation, the culprit, was at the bottom of it no tletting him come down, and jynx was just meowing, he had probably been sat there a while.

I cant reason with the neighbour, coz she says just hit him, which im not going to do.

ITs tempting to give him to a cats home, or just rehome him and just act like he must have gone missing, it really is. 

This is the second itme we have had to get jynxs' foot treated because that little terrorist attacked him, my cat is very placid natured and doesnt like fighting.


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> I have been playing with kittens all morning :flrt::flrt::flrt:


So where have you been then???

Elisha that's a tough call.

When I hear stories like this I wonder why people have pets in the first place, if they don't look after them properly and treat them so badly?

However, that doesn't solve your problem. The neighbour's cat obviously sees your house and garden as part of his territory and I really don't know what you can do to stop that! Do you have an outdoor tap and hosepipe? If so you could soak him every time you see him in your garden and especially when you see situations like the one you are describing. A strong jet of water won't hurt a cat, but it will upset them, but I'll be totally honest and say that it might discourage him slightly, but it won't stop him.

Certainly I would invest in a plant spray, keep it on jet and every time he comes in your house spray him and chase him out.

Also, if it were me I would certainly be tempted to get a free neutering voucher from CP or somewhere similar, catch him and get him neutered, which will lower his aggression, but won't stop him viewing your property as his.

My concern would be that as he is still entire he could be mating females and fighting other entire toms and could pick up FeLV or FIV from that and if he's then attacking and biting your cat, he could very well pass that on to your cat. I, for one, would be very unhappy about that!!

Also I would be presenting the vet bills to the neighbour for your cat's injuries if she isn't prepared to do anything about neutering him and controlling him at all.

Can you not persuade your neighbour to let you home him as she obviously doesn't give a sh*t about him???


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So where have you been then???
> 
> Elisha that's a tough call.
> 
> When I hear stories like this I wonder why people have pets in the first place, if they don't look after them properly and treat them so badly?
> 
> However, that doesn't solve your problem. The neighbour's cat obviously sees your house and garden as part of his territory and I really don't know what you can do to stop that!
> 
> If it were me I would certainly be tempted to get a free neutering voucher from CP or somewhere similar, catch him and get him neutered, which will lower his aggression, but won't stop him viewing your property as his.
> 
> Can you not persuade your neighbour to let you home him as she obviously doesn't give a sh*t about him???


 
Round at my friends house having a coffee her cat had a litter of 6 kittens they are 6 wks old 

so i have been kitten wrestling and cuddling :flrt::flrt:

i think im gonna go back in 2/3 wks with very large pockets hee hee


----------



## feorag

Terrible time wasters, them!! I wouldn't waste my time going back if I was you, you'll not enjoy it and you could be doing so many more useful things! :whistling2:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf

Hm, she seems to want him , but she did actually say she hated him this morning, i said " i absolutely hate your cat at the minute" and she said, i hate him as well, i will see if she actually wants him.

Funny thing about this whole situation is that, my dog has just had puppies, and she seems to think i would ACTUALLY let her have one!!!

HAHAHAHAHA

It slipped out she was pregnant a while ago, and she was like, oh, im gonna ask my husband if i can have one, and i was thinking, "better ask me first, idiot."

My problem is i hate hurting peoples feelings, there are a million things id like to say to her about being an animal abuser, child abuser, everything, but i cant. Im too nice for my own good. 

Good thing is, i am prepared to tel her to get knotted if she thinks she is having one of my puppies!!!

And also, thanks, i will try the water technique


----------



## feorag

I know exactly how you feel - I'm the same myself. I'm great at dishing out advice on confronting people, but not good at doing it myself! :lol2:

However, when I get angry enough I can do it and I'm good at doing it when I'm sticking up for someone else, or my animals, just not myself! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Terrible time wasters, them!! I wouldn't waste my time going back if I was you, you'll not enjoy it and you could be doing so many more useful things! :whistling2:


 
hee hee im soooooooooooo tempted lol have fallen in love with 3 of them :bash::lol2:

a short haired white tabby and long haired white tabby and a lil black an white one 

the lil black an white one was soooooooo adorable he wouldnt let me go followed me everywhere :lol2:

she is letting them go to new homes when they are 10 wks old...........so if i go in 3 wks when they are 9 wks with big pockets lol i can smuggle them all away before people come to get them :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm intrigued (if not a little confused :crazy but describe the white tabby to me???


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I'm intrigued (if not a little confused :crazy but describe the white tabby to me???


 
they are white allover their bodies and have a tabby head and tabby tails :lol2:

looks rather bizzarre but very cute 

thats the only way i could explaine them really as white tabbies :lol2:


----------



## feorag

So now you're gonna have to get photographs so we can see what they look like cos it's very hard to imagine!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So now you're gonna have to get photographs so we can see what they look like cos it's very hard to imagine!!


i know they look tabby when looking at them face on but as soon as they turn they have white bodies :lol2:

yeah will try get some pics when i go up next time though will have to send them to shell to upload :lol2:


----------



## feorag

The only cats that fit that description are cats displaying the himalayan gene (colourpoint), like Siamese, colourpoint persians etc.

That's why I *need* to see photographs!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Amalthea said:


> Ya big girl!!





Emmaj said:


> LOL jen that made me giggle :lol2:


hehehehe well it was still a mess and now its in my way grr ill never win! :flrt:



Elisha Metcalf said:


> Hm, she seems to want him , but she did actually say she hated him this morning, i said " i absolutely hate your cat at the minute" and she said, i hate him as well, i will see if she actually wants him.
> 
> Funny thing about this whole situation is that, my dog has just had puppies, and she seems to think i would ACTUALLY let her have one!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> It slipped out she was pregnant a while ago, and she was like, oh, im gonna ask my husband if i can have one, and i was thinking, "better ask me first, idiot."
> 
> My problem is i hate hurting peoples feelings, there are a million things id like to say to her about being an animal abuser, child abuser, everything, but i cant. Im too nice for my own good.
> 
> Good thing is, i am prepared to tel her to get knotted if she thinks she is having one of my puppies!!!
> 
> And also, thanks, i will try the water technique


im exactly the same i wont give grief to a person for doing something unless they do something to me my animals or family then it gets serious!


----------



## freekygeeky

there was an add in the papaer today for rare siamese... *i think* cinnamon?
what they like?
/ do they exist?


EDI T- looking on google, they look liek the noral ones to me, maybe more cinnimony! lol  *special*


----------



## feorag

Gina cinnamon is a fairly recent colour introduced into the Siamese breed, but I wouldn't described them as 'rare'.

The cinnamon gene creates a milky chocolate colour, whereas the chocolate gene produces a darker, kind of dark chocolate colour. 

So it would be a Siamese with milk chocolate face, legs and tail, basically.

A sorrel somali like my Leyla is cinnamon based, and Cadbury is a chocolate based cat, so ignore the 'apricot' base coat and look at the chocolate colour of the tabby markings.

Oh, better still here's a photo of a cinnamon Oriental (forgot I had him stored in my photobucket account!) so your Siamese would have points in this colour, rather than a darker brown.


----------



## Shell195

I know the type of kittens Emma means. They are mainly white with tabby head and tails and maybe an odd tabby mark on the body. I had a White/ginger cat with these markings:flrt: Sort of like extended Van markings


----------



## freekygeeky

oo interesting


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Gina cinnamon is a fairly recent colour introduced into the Siamese breed, but I wouldn't described them as 'rare'.
> 
> The cinnamon gene creates a milky chocolate colour, whereas the chocolate gene produces a darker, kind of dark chocolate colour.
> 
> So it would be a Siamese with milk chocolate face, legs and tail, basically.
> 
> A sorrel somali like my Leyla is cinnamon based, and Cadbury is a chocolate based cat, so ignore the 'apricot' base coat and look at the chocolate colour of the tabby markings.
> 
> Oh, better still here's a photo of a cinnamon Oriental (forgot I had him stored in my photobucket account!) so your Siamese would have points in this colour, rather than a darker brown.
> 
> image




Ohhh that's pretty!


----------



## feorag

It is, isn't it?

So Shell, are you saying it's not a colourpoint cat then? I'm even more intrigued now!!


----------



## ditta

wtf pop in here for a bit of a chill and you is talking .....cats..... wats this thread coming to:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I think you should report us and get us all infractions for insubordination! :whistling2::whistling2: :lol2:

Well the dog situation has been well and truly discussed! Comparing pros and cons the 9 month old ticks more boxes (in fact all but one!!). On a superficial level, he's black and longhaired (which is what we would have chosen), but on an important level we know his history, we've met his parents and grandparents, so we know the breeding behind him. We know that his owners had 3 or 4 (not sure) dogs so he will have been well socialised. The wife was a dog walker, so he's been around dogs and people who understand dogs more than the rescue dog which lived with a single guy and he has been going to training classes 3 times a week, whereas the rescue has had no training at all and is very green. And most importantly of all, he's used to children. Finally he's only 9 months old, whereas the rescue is 2 year old, so hopefully young and more adaptable.

So actually the only con for the youngster is that he hasn't been brought up with cats, so that's an "unknown entity". Barry's concerns were what would happen if we took him and the cats simply wouldn't accept him and so were having a reduced quality of life? So I telephoned Alison this morning and had a long chat with her. Expressed our concerns and she said if that was to happen she'd take him back, so we're going to look at him next Sunday and take it from there. :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> The only cats that fit that description are cats displaying the himalayan gene (colourpoint), like Siamese, colourpoint persians etc.
> 
> That's why I *need* to see photographs!!


well mum of litter is tabby no clue who dad was 

but kittens have come out 1 pure black the 2 white tabbys, 1 black and white, 1 white tortie like the white tabbys, and a smokey grey and white 

the smokey grey and 1 of the white tabbys have really round faces and chunkier builds than the other kittens


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I know the type of kittens Emma means. They are mainly white with tabby head and tails and maybe an odd tabby mark on the body. I had a White/ginger cat with these markings:flrt: Sort of like extended Van markings


 
yeah thems the ones i mean lol:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> wtf pop in here for a bit of a chill and you is talking .....cats..... wats this thread coming to:lol2:


lol i know how rude of us ditta :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think you should report us and get us all infractions for insubordination! :whistling2::whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> Well the dog situation has been well and truly discussed! Comparing pros and cons the 9 month old ticks more boxes (in fact all but one!!). On a superficial level, he's black and longhaired (which is what we would have chosen), but on an important level we know his history, we've met his parents and grandparents, so we know the breeding behind him. We know that his owners had 3 or 4 (not sure) dogs so he will have been well socialised. The wife was a dog walker, so he's been around dogs and people who understand dogs more than the rescue dog which lived with a single guy and he has been going to training classes 3 times a week, whereas the rescue has had no training at all and is very green. And most importantly of all, he's used to children. Finally he's only 9 months old, whereas the rescue is 2 year old, so hopefully young and more adaptable.
> 
> So actually the only con for the youngster is that he hasn't been brought up with cats, so that's an "unknown entity". Barry's concerns were what would happen if we took him and the cats simply wouldn't accept him and so were having a reduced quality of life? So I telephoned Alison this morning and had a long chat with her. Expressed our concerns and she said if that was to happen she'd take him back, so we're going to look at him next Sunday and take it from there. :gasp:


 
If its any consolation Eileen my first GSD was an 18 month old bitch that hadnt been brought up with cats. She showed no more than a passing interest for the first few days then accepted the cats as her own but always had a thing for black cats and used to constantly watch them but never tried to hurt them


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It is, isn't it?
> 
> So Shell, are you saying it's not a colourpoint cat then? I'm even more intrigued now!!


 
:lol2: Eileen its moggy city. We get them at the shelter coloured heads and tails and pure white bodies most definately not colourpoints. Let me find you a photo:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Esarosa said:


> Ohhh that's pretty!


seconded,

id love to see a white tabby my mum insists its a gray/blue cat but i want an F2  xx


----------



## Emmaj

They are deffo just moggys 

even with moggys round here you have to be careful about letting them out through fear of them being nicked so no one would let a pedigree out round here :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emma is it this pattern cat but with Brown tabby instead of red/ginger??

File:Koscat1.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma is it this pattern cat but with Brown tabby instead of red/ginger??
> 
> File:Koscat1.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


yipos thats the kind of patterning :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> They are deffo just moggys
> 
> even with moggys round here you have to be careful about letting them out through fear of them being nicked so no one would let a pedigree out round here :lol2:


lol same sort of they arent into cats around here its dogs and motorbikes Grr

would like an F2 very much when she said "blue or gray" i thought British short haired but i don't have the money  xx

what kittens do you have in the sanctuary shell whats re-home fee? xx


----------



## feorag

Now I see what you mean - beautiful cat though! :flrt:

That's interesting Shell - about the GSD. The thing is Barry's not so much worried about the dog with the cats, he's more worried about the cats with the dog!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im to tired to move ! x


----------



## feorag

Is that what one day at school does to you!

No stamina you young 'uns!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Now I see what you mean - beautiful cat though! :flrt:
> 
> That's interesting Shell - about the GSD. The thing is Barry's not so much worried about the dog with the cats, he's more worried about the cats with the dog!


 
now imagin tiny versions of that in the brown tabby lol 

seeeeeeeeeee thats why i needs to go back with big pockets :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Now I see what you mean - beautiful cat though! :flrt:
> 
> That's interesting Shell - about the GSD. The thing is Barry's not so much worried about the dog with the cats, he's more worried about the cats with the dog!


 
Im sure the cats will be fine probably sulk for a few days but will get over it. We have a child gate on the bottom of the stairs so the cats can go upstairs but the dogs cant maybe you could do the same as this the way the cats can observe from the stairs without the dog bothering them


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> Is that what one day at school does to you!
> 
> No stamina you young 'uns!!! :lol2:


lols your right i have a sore throat ttoo :*( 



Shell195 said:


> Im sure the cats will be fine probably sulk for a few days but will get over it. We have a child gate on the bottom of the stairs so the cats can go upstairs but the dogs cant maybe you could do the same as this the way the cats can observe from the stairs without the dog bothering them


THATS THE BEST IDEA IN THE WORLD I LOVE YOU WE CAN NOW BUY ONE FOR THE DOGS TO KEEP THEM OF THE BEDS TO  XXXXX

LOOK UP SHELL ABOUT THE SANCTUARY,


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

me mum alsoo said this is the kind she likes :lol2::mf_dribble:










i prefer...










:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> me mum alsoo said this is the kind she likes :lol2::mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> i prefer...
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
Thats an F3 Sphynx Connor:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> lols your right i have a sore throat ttoo :*(
> 
> 
> 
> THATS THE BEST IDEA IN THE WORLD I LOVE YOU WE CAN NOW BUY ONE FOR THE DOGS TO KEEP THEM OF THE BEDS TO  XXXXX
> 
> *LOOK UP SHELL ABOUT THE SANCTUARY*,


 

Im confused what do you mean ?

You do realise that if you get a Sphynx you cant let it free roam ???


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Thats an F3 Sphynx Connor:whistling2:


well im learning the ropes google lies!



Shell195 said:


> Im confused what do you mean ?
> 
> You do realise that if you get a Sphynx you cant let it free roam ???


do you have any gray tabby moggy in the sanctuary? i do know that hence me not allowed one  xx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im sure the cats will be fine probably sulk for a few days but will get over it. We have a child gate on the bottom of the stairs so the cats can go upstairs but the dogs cant maybe you could do the same as this the way the cats can observe from the stairs without the dog bothering them


I'm sure too Shell, but like I said Barry is the eternal realist and isn't prepared to gamble on it working out.

Ahead of you with the baby gate! :lol2: I only lent mine to Wednesday Anne about 5 weeks ago (we had it for when Chloe was a baby), but it doesn't fit in her doors, they're too wide, so I'm picking it up next week. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Connor we have no grey kittens at all they are very few and far between and much sought after like most blue animals seem to be


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Connor we have no grey kittens at all they are very few and far between and much sought after like most blue animals seem to be


bahhh i want a F3 now  without any fur (L) only i cant a)pennyless B) i couldnt keep him/her in


----------



## Shell195

Dennis has some fur:gasp: Ive decided he has grown his winter coat as he has bum fluff on his hind legs:lol2: It falls out as fast as it grows though so its just as well he has woolly jumpers to keep him warm :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I've just posted this photograph on the favourite photo thread. When we were talking about our dogs the other night I said to Barry I loved this photograph, so I got it out and uploaded it.

On holiday off the west coast of Scotland, we had gone out in a little rowing boat with a outboard motor, Barry, me, Iain, Elise and the 2 dogs. We moored on a little island for our picnic and Iain decided to go swimming. Amber of course couldn't bear to be left behind when anything was going on and followed Iain. When he jumped into the sea and started swimming Amber jumped in after him. And of course being Amber (usually referred to as "the spare backside" he had to be right behind him!!

I just love it!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just posted this photograph on the favourite photo thread. When we were talking about our dogs the other night I said to Barry I loved this photograph, so I got it out and uploaded it.
> 
> On holiday off the west coast of Scotland, we had gone out in a little rowing boat with a outboard motor, Barry, me, Iain, Elise and the 2 dogs. We moored on a little island for our picnic and Iain decided to go swimming. Amber of course couldn't bear to be left behind when anything was going on and followed Iain. When he jumped into the sea and started swimming Amber jumped in after him. And of course being Amber (usually referred to as "the spare backside" he had to be right behind him!!
> 
> I just love it!!
> 
> image


 

That is an excellent photo, one man and his dog:no1:


----------



## feorag

It is, isn't it? Iain was about 12 when this was taken and I think it just looks lovely, the protective dog keeping his eye on his charge.

I always find myself thinking "the loneliness of the long distance swimmer" every time I look at it. :lol2:

Of course Leo was standing at the waters edge crying cos he was scared of being out of his depth in water so no way would he have actually jumped in of the rocks.


----------



## Amalthea

What a lovely pic, Eileen!!!


----------



## MSL

Lovley pic Eileen.....
Hello everyone....hope everyone is ok.........inundated with s***e to do at the minute, getting very tired and worn out..hey ho........its off to work we go! 
hopefully at some stage I will be able to stay awake past 8.30 pm to pop on one evening when there are actually folk here to talk to!
speak soon....Pen x


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Well, bad day coming today - auntie's funeral this afternoon. Definitely not looking forward to that I can tell you! I never met anyone who liked a funeral, but I positively _hate_ them!! And as much as I convince myself I'm going to stay in control and not get upset, I've got no chance, so I always come home feeling like a wrung out dishcloth!! :roll:

Anyone got any exciting news to cheer me up? Penny, you keep popping in, but maybe don't read the responses. I'm wondering how you got on in Scotland????


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning all! Well, bad day coming today - auntie's funeral this afternoon. Definitely not looking forward to that I can tell you! I never met anyone who liked a funeral, but I positively _hate_ them!! And as much as I convince myself I'm going to stay in control and not get upset, I've got no chance, so I always come home feeling like a wrung out dishcloth!! :roll:
> 
> Anyone got any exciting news to cheer me up? Penny, you keep popping in, but maybe don't read the responses. I'm wondering how you got on in Scotland????


 
awwwwww eileen  hope things go as well as they can do for a funeral 

nothing much exciting here 

though arrrrrggggggg im gonna have 3 kids here after school OMG 

lews friend is coming for tea lol and he is a pure nightmare gawd help me why did i say yes lol 

and im picking my friends lil gurl up so she can keep them in line dish out the beatings for me :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Lovley pic Eileen.....
> Hello everyone....hope everyone is ok.........inundated with s***e to do at the minute, getting very tired and worn out..hey ho........its off to work we go!
> hopefully at some stage I will be able to stay awake past 8.30 pm to pop on one evening when there are actually folk here to talk to!
> speak soon....Pen x


 
hey pen 

yeah all is good here hun 

yups woman you so does have to come on and chat when we are mostly all about hun 

as eileen asked how did things go in scotland hun ?


----------



## Shell195

No exciting news here, needless to say the breeder of Boris never turned up at the Sanctuary yesterday :bash: She did return a phonecall but that is all.

Ive just been out to clean the dog yard and am soaked to the skin I dont know why I never put a coat on:whistling2:
Sophie is home tomorrow I really have missed her continuous chatting:blush: Her cats will be delighted as Bobee and Stinks have started to cry a lot now as they are lonely and miss their Mummy cuddles

Im sat waiting for a bale of chopped cardboard to arrive so I can clean the critters out. Ive never used the stuff before so hope its ok

I dont do funerals either. Ive only been to 2 in my life and they were awful. I always try not to go them if I can help it


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> No exciting news here, needless to say the breeder of Boris never turned up at the Sanctuary yesterday :bash: She did return a phonecall but that is all.
> 
> Ive just been out to clean the dog yard and am soaked to the skin I dont know why I never put a coat on:whistling2:
> Sophie is home tomorrow I really have missed her continuous chatting:blush: Her cats will be delighted as Bobee and Stinks have started to cry a lot now as they are lonely and miss their Mummy cuddles
> 
> Im sat waiting for a bale of chopped cardboard to arrive so I can clean the critters out. Ive never used the stuff before so hope its ok
> 
> I dont do funerals either. Ive only been to 2 in my life and they were awful. I always try not to go them if I can help it


awwwww i bet its been so wierd without sophie lol


----------



## Amalthea

I can't believe Boris' breeder didn't show up!! Again. She is damned cheeky, if you ask me, expecting you to raise him and love him and then give him back in a few weeks' time, but not even bother to make an effort to visit him.

I'm so sorry, Eileen!! Funerals are not the nicest way to spend a day  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I can't believe Boris' breeder didn't show up!! Again. She is damned cheeky, if you ask me, expecting you to raise him and love him and then give him back in a few weeks' time, but not even bother to make an effort to visit him.
> 
> I'm so sorry, Eileen!! Funerals are not the nicest way to spend a day  {{{hugs}}}


 
Oooo i had not seen that bit 

i totally agree with you on that one jen 

what a bloomin cheeky woman :devil:


----------



## Shell195

She has thanked me profusely by Email but its not quite the same. The other pups I have handreared for breeders always visited them and rang constantly for updates. I have put many hours and many sleepless nights rearing Boris so it would be nice if she actually bothered to come and see how he is doing:bash: It makes me want to say it doesnt matter as you cant have him back as Im going to keep him but Ive got 11 dogs already so dont really have room for another dog:bash:
Even if she doesnt love Boris I do in fact we all do so he wont go back to her unless I have a full guarantee that he will be given special treatment. If need be I will rehome him myself to a VERY SPECIAL home. I cant see that happening though as she is one of the Top breeders in Vizslas, an International show judge and a columnist for a Dog paper. I will have to wait and see


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> She has thanked me profusely by Email but its not quite the same. The other pups I have handreared for breeders always visited them and rang constantly for updates. I have put many hours and many sleepless nights rearing Boris so it would be nice if she actually bothered to come and see how he is doing:bash: It makes me want to say it doesnt matter as you cant have him back as Im going to keep him but Ive got 11 dogs already so dont really have room for another dog:bash:
> Even if she doesnt love Boris I do in fact we all do so he wont go back to her unless I have a full guarantee that he will be given special treatment. If need be I will rehome him myself to a VERY SPECIAL home. I cant see that happening though as she is one of the Top breeders in Vizslas, an International show judge and a columnist for a Dog paper. I will have to wait and see


But surely she can get all the show dogs from the pups that have reared with mum fine ? whats 1 pup out of the litter 

if it hadnt been for you boris may not even be alive now


----------



## Amalthea

I really don't care if she's a top breeder of pink dogs with purple spots!! If she can't be bothered to make any sort of effort after you have been giving Boris everything you have to give, then she doesn't deserve him back.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I really don't care if she's a top breeder of pink dogs with purple spots!! If she can't be bothered to make any sort of effort after you have been giving Boris everything you have to give, then she doesn't deserve him back.


amen:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> No exciting news here, needless to say the breeder of Boris never turned up at the Sanctuary yesterday :bash: She did return a phonecall but that is all.


I'm absolutely appalled - no other way to describe it! Does she care about the pup?? Doesn't sound like it, but I bet she'll have it back and sell it for a goodly sum!! :bash:



Amalthea said:


> I really don't care if she's a top breeder of pink dogs with purple spots!! If she can't be bothered to make any sort of effort after you have been giving Boris everything you have to give, then she doesn't deserve him back.


Totally agree Jen. Shell I would refuse to hand him back and find a good home for him yourself if you can't keep him!

If you have any problems go to America and get on "Judge Judy" (Barry is obsessed with that woman :lol2 last night she ruled in favour of a woman who had been looking after someone's chihuahua for almost a year, who then decided she wanted it back and took it. Judge Judy likes dogs!! :2thumb: :lol2:

I bet you'll be glad to see Sophie home and she'll be glad to see her cats again. 



Shell195 said:


> I dont do funerals either. Ive only been to 2 in my life and they were awful. I always try not to go them if I can help it


How on earth have to got to your age and only had to attend 2 funerals? You are bl**dy lucky woman!! :bash:

Part of me was secretly hoping that my cousin wouldn't be able to get it arranged for this week and it would be next week when I was in Scotland.

Having said that I have been to 2 funerals where in the midst of my grief (one was a particularly tough one as it was the racing partner of my first husband's and only 5 years later, so it was like a repeat event of John's funeral!!) something happened to make me laugh! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm absolutely appalled - no other way to describe it! Does she care about the pup?? Doesn't sound like it, but I bet she'll have it back and sell it for a goodly sum!! :bash:
> 
> Totally agree Jen. Shell I would refuse to hand him back and find a good home for him yourself if you can't keep him!
> 
> If you have any problems go to America and get on "Judge Judy" (Barry is obsessed with that woman :lol2 last night she ruled in favour of a woman who had been looking after someone's chihuahua for almost a year, who then decided she wanted it back and took it. Judge Judy likes dogs!! :2thumb: :lol2:
> 
> I bet you'll be glad to see Sophie home and she'll be glad to see her cats again.
> 
> *How on earth have to got to your age and only had to attend 2 funerals?* You are bl**dy lucky woman!! :bash:
> 
> Part of me was secretly hoping that my cousin wouldn't be able to get it arranged for this week and it would be next week when I was in Scotland.
> 
> Having said that I have been to 2 funerals where in the midst of my grief (one was a particularly tough one as it was the racing partner of my first husband's and only 5 years later, so it was like a repeat event of John's funeral!!) something happened to make me laugh! :roll:


Its not that anyone hasnt died its just that I always have an excuse not to go:whistling2: The first funeral I went to was my Ex husbands Nan and we ended up getting 2 Ex battery hens from the local petshop:lol2: The second one was Anne Watsons funeral and I couldnt get out of that one as she was the original Co-ordinator of Southport Cats Protection of which I was part of at the time and of course I had my 2 Aby`s off her too


----------



## feorag

Well if you were at Ann Watson's funeral, there is no doubt that you would have come by Deidre, who bred my gorgeous Sorcha, cos she was there, along with a lot of the cat fancy!

Still you've done really well to get out of it. The first funeral I went to was a friend who died of cancer when I was in my early 20s and funnily enough the next one was John's grandma. After that they seem to have come thick and fast and I honestly can't count how many!

I got an e-mail earlier this week from a Somali breeder in Holland asking how I get such fantastic "ear pencils" - took me a while to work out what she meant :lol2: Ear tips have definitely fallen by the wayside in Abys and in a lot of somali lines and she's desperate to get them back.

I said I always credited my ear tips to Sorcha and believed that came from the two Annes' lines.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well if you were at Ann Watson's funeral, there is no doubt that you would have come by Deidre, who bred my gorgeous Sorcha, cos she was there, along with a lot of the cat fancy!
> 
> Still you've done really well to get out of it. The first funeral I went to was a friend who died of cancer when I was in my early 20s and funnily enough the next one was John's grandma. After that they seem to have come thick and fast and I honestly can't count how many!
> 
> I got an e-mail earlier this week from a Somali breeder in Holland asking how I get such fantastic "ear pencils" - took me a while to work out what she meant :lol2: Ear tips have definitely fallen by the wayside in Abys and in a lot of somali lines and she's desperate to get them back.
> 
> I said I always credited my ear tips to Sorcha and believed that came from the two Annes' lines.


I never spoke to anyone at Annes funeral other than my friend who went as they were a different circle of friends to us.
My 2 Aby`s had wonderful ear tips and one was bred by Anne Watson(Wako) and the other by Anne Rose(Seawind). They moved in together into Anne Roses house as they got older and the huge old victorian house was amazing. They had a large tunnel going out from the side of the house (upstairs) into a large enclosed run so the cats had access to outside all the time. Do you know Pam Beaumont?? She was involved in Siamese then Devon Rex and as far as I know is still a judge now. She was great friends with the 2 Annes and helped rehome the remaining cats when the first Anne had died then the second Anne went into a home


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

hey guys,
this morning we were thinking about our old cats and stuff, we remembered how lovely gizmo (male) was to susie when we first got her, wasnt jealous at all, i think it was because she was too young to leave her mum because he would act as a mummy and daddy figure (washing her, sleeping with her ect)
but when we tried to introduce jasper to susie, she wouldn't have any of it

do you think its better to introduce kittens to male cats?


also, my mum wants to know if jasper will calm down (biting, rough playing) after he's been done?
she wants to know because we think next year we might get a little kitten, in a way to remeber susie if you know what i mean, it just feels like there is a huge hole that needs to be filled.


----------



## Shell195

I think its better to introduce kittens to any sex cats, adults arent as tolerant of other adults and it takes a lot of time and patience to do it successfully


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I never spoke to anyone at Annes funeral other than my friend who went as they were a different circle of friends to us.
> My 2 Aby`s had wonderful ear tips and one was bred by Anne Watson(Wako) and the other by Anne Rose(Seawind). They moved in together into Anne Roses house as they got older and the huge old victorian house was amazing. They had a large tunnel going out from the side of the house (upstairs) into a large enclosed run so the cats had access to outside all the time. Do you know Pam Beaumont?? She was involved in Siamese then Devon Rex and as far as I know is still a judge now. She was great friends with the 2 Annes and helped rehome the remaining cats when the first Anne had died then the second Anne went into a home


No, I haven't come across Pam Beaumont, I know she is a cat breeder, but I've never met her.

Like I said Sorcha's mother was bred by the two Annes under their joint prefix "Tooannes" and she had incredible tips which she passed on to her children and grandchildren and I put that down to Seawind Swatamoth her great grandfather. 

I told the Dutch woman if she could find any old breeding lines going back to these cats, get a kitten from that and she might get ear tips back, but I doubt she'd find any from those old lines.

This is a photograph I took of Belle (Tooannes Liberty Belle) at the Gwynedd Show when she was about 6 or 7 years old. It was taken on the same day as the one I've already put on here of Harry upside down. They were penned next door to each other and you could see the likeness!!

..........................Grandmother ................................................ daughter .................................................. grandson


----------



## feorag

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> do you think its better to introduce kittens to male cats?.


Personally I do! I think there's nothing softer than a male neuter. Over the years we brought 3 kittens into our household and introduced them to our male neuter and he accepted them all and bathed them all. Here he is bathing the first kitten to arrive about a week after he came.










The 5th cat we introduced was one of Sorcha's kittens who'd been sold a only 2 months earlier. All 3 male neuters were delighted to have her around, but her mother wanted to kill her! That kitten ran for her life every time Sorcha laid eyes on her. You can positively see the hatred in her face and poor Leyla spitting in desperation on this photograph!!!










So based on the difference that I see between the two sexes, I'd say males are easier to introduce kittens and young cats to than females.


----------



## Emmaj

well i survived it lol im back down to my own son now :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cute pics Eileen:no1:

Well last night was the night from hell:bash: Chris had lost his bank card for the third time in 2 weeks :gasp: so was in a mood. He opened his window but only undid one catch and shoved the window with his right hand, yes you guessed his right hand went right through the glass:censor:
He then proceeded to do a tour of the house with blooding dripping everywhere. Grabs stupid son and forces him into the bathroom and showers his cuts, with him swearing at me then wraps his hand in a towel. Goes to the walk in centre were they clean it and add a dressing and direct me to A&E in Southport(they closed our local A&E and only treat children) We go to the hospital then wait for ages before it is x rayed then they apply steri strips to the 3 worst cuts and send us home. I was panicing as the pup was due a feed. I get in and Steve has put a plastic sheet over the window and cleaned the mess from inside and out.
Spoke to Emma on the mobile which then went flat(sorry it cut you off Emma) so I then had to wait until it had some charge to set the alarm for Boris`s night feed. I ended up in bed at 2.20 am, up at 4.00 am then I was up at 8.00 for the morning feed.
Sophie was due back into Manchester airport at 8.45 am and I have just spoken to her for the 4th time and she is still in Germany were the plane diverted to after the announcement that the pilot had been flying for to many hours and had to land. The airport they are at only sells cakes so all she has had is the small breakfast on the plane. She left the apartment at 2.30 am ready to come home from her hols so is very badtempered at the minute.
I have also been and cleared up the monsoon that has come through Chris`s broken window as we have torrential rain and gale force winds. As said Steve put up a plastic sheet even though I suggested a board and it had come away from the frame:bash: Now we have a board up, it was quite simple to do really I will show Steve my handywork when he gets in from work, just for future reference you understand:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Cute pics Eileen:no1:
> 
> Well last night was the night from hell:bash: Chris had lost his bank card for the third time in 2 weeks :gasp: so was in a mood. He opened his window but only undid one catch and shoved the window with his right hand, yes you guessed his right hand went right through the glass:censor:
> He then proceeded to do a tour of the house with blooding dripping everywhere. Grabs stupid son and forces him into the bathroom and showers his cuts, with him swearing at me then wraps his hand in a towel. Goes to the walk in centre were they clean it and add a dressing and direct me to A&E in Southport(they closed our local A&E and only treat children) We go to the hospital then wait for ages before it is x rayed then they apply steri strips to the 3 worst cuts and send us home. I was panicing as the pup was due a feed. I get in and Steve has put a plastic sheet over the window and cleaned the mess from inside and out.
> Spoke to Emma on the mobile which then went flat(sorry it cut you off Emma) so I then had to wait until it had some charge to set the alarm for Boris`s night feed. I ended up in bed at 2.20 am, up at 4.00 am then I was up at 8.00 for the morning feed.
> Sophie was due back into Manchester airport at 8.45 am and I have just spoken to her for the 4th time and she is still in Germany were the plane diverted to after the announcement that the pilot had been flying for to many hours and had to land. The airport they are at only sells cakes so all she has had is the small breakfast on the plane. She left the apartment at 2.30 am ready to come home from her hols so is very badtempered at the minute.
> I have also been and cleared up the monsoon that has come through Chris`s broken window as we have torrential rain and gale force winds. As said Steve put up a plastic sheet even though I suggested a board and it had come away from the frame:bash: Now we have a board up, it was quite simple to do really I will show Steve my handywork when he gets in from work, just for future reference you understand:whistling2:


 
oh my word shell, you did have it rough!!! but did boris get his dinner on time???:lol2:

ive got up today with bruises all down my arms and legs and a bite and scratch marks on my hand.....all courtesy of chuffy and his bloody shed:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Cute pics Eileen:no1:
> 
> Well last night was the night from hell:bash: Chris had lost his bank card for the third time in 2 weeks :gasp: so was in a mood. He opened his window but only undid one catch and shoved the window with his right hand, yes you guessed his right hand went right through the glass:censor:
> He then proceeded to do a tour of the house with blooding dripping everywhere. Grabs stupid son and forces him into the bathroom and showers his cuts, with him swearing at me then wraps his hand in a towel. Goes to the walk in centre were they clean it and add a dressing and direct me to A&E in Southport(they closed our local A&E and only treat children) We go to the hospital then wait for ages before it is x rayed then they apply steri strips to the 3 worst cuts and send us home. I was panicing as the pup was due a feed. I get in and Steve has put a plastic sheet over the window and cleaned the mess from inside and out.
> Spoke to Emma on the mobile which then went flat(sorry it cut you off Emma) so I then had to wait until it had some charge to set the alarm for Boris`s night feed. I ended up in bed at 2.20 am, up at 4.00 am then I was up at 8.00 for the morning feed.
> Sophie was due back into Manchester airport at 8.45 am and I have just spoken to her for the 4th time and she is still in Germany were the plane diverted to after the announcement that the pilot had been flying for to many hours and had to land. The airport they are at only sells cakes so all she has had is the small breakfast on the plane. She left the apartment at 2.30 am ready to come home from her hols so is very badtempered at the minute.
> I have also been and cleared up the monsoon that has come through Chris`s broken window as we have torrential rain and gale force winds. As said Steve put up a plastic sheet even though I suggested a board and it had come away from the frame:bash: Now we have a board up, it was quite simple to do really I will show Steve my handywork when he gets in from work, just for future reference you understand:whistling2:


 
hee hee will let you off 

well i got up today feeling like rubbish think im getting the cold everyone else has had 

thought it was too good to be true at me not getting it yet :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> oh my word shell, you did have it rough!!! but did boris get his dinner on time???:lol2:
> 
> ive got up today with bruises all down my arms and legs and a bite and scratch marks on my hand.....all courtesy of chuffy and his bloody shed:flrt:


 
Boris`s feed was 35 minutes late:blush:

Who cares about your war wounds:lol2: at least Chuffy is safe and sound:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Maybe its swine flu Emma :gasp: or even a teensy weensy hangover :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Boris`s feed was 35 minutes late:blush:
> 
> Who cares about your war wounds:lol2: at least Chuffy is safe and sound:flrt::flrt::flrt:


well now hes had a sleep and a feed, weve given him a check over and he has a few war wounds himself.....think something has had him, e.g a dog so hes off to the vets for a check up too


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Maybe its swine flu Emma :gasp: or even a teensy weensy hangover :whistling2:


nopes im not oinking lol

nah definately cold my nose is raw from blowing it, my lips are sore and cracked 

so definately a cold


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG Shell :gasp: That truly sounds like "the night from Hell"

Poor you and then to have to get up and clean up the rain this morning.

Barry's been out worrying about the fence! Because we are quite high up and there're no 'windbreaks' to speak of between us and the north sea, our fence being so high and solid means it well creaks in high winds. Most of the posts are shored up, which isn't hugely pretty, but extremely practical, but one of the outside ones isn't because the inside of the garden is the pebbled beach for the pond, so it would be very difficult to align a stabilising post and that's the one that's blowing back and forward in the wind! :gasp:

I had a really sore throat last night and a blocked up nose and thought I was coming down with a cold, but fortunately it hasn't got any worse, so I'm hoping it's a passing phase! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

When we lived in Southport we were always checking our fences as the winds were always bad and it used to fell them over night:devil:


----------



## fenwoman

Here in the fens it's been a little breezy but that's all. We did have half an hour of light rain about an hour ago but nothing more. Looking out of the window I see that there's a peculiar greenish light so I think more rain is on the way thank goodness. The land is so dry. First rain for months here. As for crappy days, first 2 of the goats got into a henhouse this morning as I was milking Phoebe. I caught them as I was going to fetch Betty in for her milking. They ate a few mouthsful of layers pellets and gave me more grey hairs. Thank god I hadn't filled the hopper with wheat or I'd have dead goats now or another vet bill. Then, just finished milking Betty and was taking the pail out to the feed store to mix with barley meal for Ant and Dec, and discovered Solomon and Daniel the 2 billy goats, had got out. So, took the pail to the feed store, tipped into the meal bucket, shot back out to put the billys back into the billy pen. Then fixed their gate to ensure they didn't get out again. Went to the feed store and discovered that I hadn't closed the door properly so there was no milk and some happy dogs who'll have the squits later on from it. Pigs had to have pellets instead. Then decided to work my bad temper out and move some fence panels and ended up nearly falling into an old well.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/388709-well-well-well.html#post4830930
spent the afternoon refitting the floor in the horsebox in preparation for transporting Ant and Dec on Monday morning. Loading them should be 'interesting' to say the least :whistling2:
Oh and to stay on topic I have holes in my scalp. Tabitha the Manchester cat is bad tempered. She hisses and growls at everyone all the time. This morning, she was sitting on the back of my chair as I read a book while I had breakfast. I leaned by head back for a second and she pounced on my head with all 4 sets of claws and bit me too. Little cow.Sher actually leapt down from where she was, right on to the top of my head.


----------



## MSL

hurrah, here at last...and of course, no body else is!!!
ok, so I have read a bot but really cant trawl through all you lot yapping for te past 2 weeks....it would take me hours ..you are far to prolific to catch up with.....so

Thanks for asking, Seths film shoot went very very well, we weren't in Scotland but Shepperton studios where the whole cottage was recreated...really interesting and I have to Seth did very well, he has had a glowing report from the production company who have said they will recommend him to any one so I am a very proud mummy, I know he is mine so I think he is fab but I am fairly objective when it comes to my children, people often say I am way to harsh on them but Seth just has it in him, he is a complete natural and I really think he could go all the way with his acting....so watch this space!

No other news from me really, just really hectic, at home and at work which is why I havent been around........so what gives on the CC thread...is everyone ok?
Have to say, missed you all ....you odd bunch of mad women and misfits!!!!!lol....obviously I include myself in that category!


----------



## Evie

I'm having a night off college work - having a glass of wine and a nice meal cooked by hubby :flrt:

Shell it sounds like you've had a baad day!

I hate the wind - I remember Steve almost knocking himself out one Christmas eve in the middle of the night trying to put fence panels back in. And another year we came home late one night years ago, to find our bedroom window (frame glass, the lot) in the middle of the front garden! :gasp:
These days all the fence panels are concrete - ugly but sturdy.


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> ....you odd bunch of mad women and misfits!!!!!lol....obviously I include myself in that category!


:hmm: Just trying to work out whether I fit in the "mad woman" or "misfit" category! :lol2:

Evie I remember the night of the severe gails many Christmases ago. We heard a huge bang from outside on Boxing Night as we were sitting watching TV. Barry went outside and it was the neighbour's shed - from his *back* garden!! It had flew over his roof.

So Barry rushed out into the back garden to check the fence that it took him about 3 weeks to erect and the wind had blown out some of the lap strips in the boundary fence with our neighbour and the fence post had cracked at ground level so the wind was buffeting it and only the cat proofing wire was stopping it from falling over. So we all had to rush out and grab the fence and the post, in the freezing cold and howling gale, while he went and got wood from the garage to shore it up - all of us being Elise her ex-h, Iain, me and the neighbour's husband!! We all nearly got blown into next door's garden.

Well I've only got 1 more sleep before I go and see this prospective new dog. Do you know I don't even know his name or how much his owners want from him - it wasn't important in the grand scheme of things to ask, but I feel I should have asked his name. I do hope they haven't given him a naff one! :roll: Otherwise we'll have to try and think of one that has a similar sound and change it!!! Can't be doing with a naff name!! :lol2:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> Well I've only got 1 more sleep before I go and see this prospective new dog. Do you know I don't even know his name or how much his owners want from him - it wasn't important in the grand scheme of things to ask, but I feel I should have asked his name. I do hope they haven't given him a naff one! :roll: Otherwise we'll have to try and think of one that has a similar sound and change it!!! Can't be doing with a naff name!! :lol2:


I've missed this bit! Last time I looked it was Otto - I can't keep up with you woman!! For the benefit of those of us (meaning me) who weren't paying attention - tell us again pleeease :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Evie said:


> I've missed this bit! Last time I looked it was Otto - I can't keep up with you woman!! For the benefit of those of us (meaning me) who weren't paying attention - tell us again pleeease :lol2:


and me!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> I've missed this bit! Last time I looked it was Otto - I can't keep up with you woman!! For the benefit of those of us (meaning me) who weren't paying attention - tell us again pleeease :lol2:


I know what you mean - that post will be about 10 or more pages back! :lol2:

Well on Tuesday night I got a telephone call from Alison with the longcoat GSD's to say she's getting back a 9mth old Black dog who is a brother to the black bitch we went to see a few weeks ago.

Apparently, it's a divorce. They had another 2 of her GSDs and the wife (who is apparently a dog walker) has taken the 2 older dogs and the husband has the youngster, but he's being left all day on his own. 

He's coming back next Sunday and Alison wanted to know if we'd be interested !!!

Pros and cons between the 2 dogs, I can only thing of pros actually. We know he's from hip scored and haemo tested dogs. We know he hasn't been badly treated or neglected. We know he's been well socialised and lived with other dogs and we know he's been to training classes.

So we discussed it over and over and decided that he ticked all the boxes except the "used to cats" one, whereas Otto only ticked 2 or 3 boxes.

So we're going to see him tomorrow!! :2thumb:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> I know what you mean - that post will be about 10 or more pages back! :lol2:
> 
> Well on Tuesday night I got a telephone call from Alison with the longcoat GSD's to say she's getting back a 9mth old Black dog who is a brother to the black bitch we went to see a few weeks ago.
> 
> Apparently, it's a divorce. They had another 2 of her GSDs and the wife (who is apparently a dog walker) has taken the 2 older dogs and the husband has the youngster, but he's being left all day on his own.
> 
> He's coming back next Sunday and Alison wanted to know if we'd be interested !!!
> 
> Pros and cons between the 2 dogs, I can only thing of pros actually. We know he's from hip scored and haemo tested dogs. We know he hasn't been badly treated or neglected. We know he's been well socialised and lived with other dogs and we know he's been to training classes.
> 
> So we discussed it over and over and decided that he ticked all the boxes except the "used to cats" one, whereas Otto only ticked 2 or 3 boxes.
> 
> So we're going to see him tomorrow!! :2thumb:


Ohh he sounds very promising - don't foget to take pics - he must be inspected and approved by RFUK before you commit yourself :lol2:


----------



## MSL

finally found pics of my mother in laws girl Rose, she is a lot bigger now, this was taken last year when she was about 8 months old, she is bigger than chip now and he is 38 kgs
she is with my lovely Daisy Doo



















are you ust a little bit excited Eileen????


----------



## feorag

Oh, she's beautiful!!


MSL said:


> are you ust a little bit excited Eileen????


Only a smidgeon!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Nice dogs Evie:flrt:
You kept that quiet Eileen now Im all of a dither for you. Fingers crossed he is exactly what you want and dont forget your camera:whistling2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Nice dogs Evie:flrt:
> You kept that quiet Eileen now Im all of a dither for you. Fingers crossed he is exactly what you want and dont forget your camera:whistling2:


The night time feeds are catching up Shell - Those lovely dogs aren't mine they are MSLs :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> The night time feeds are catching up Shell - Those lovely dogs aren't mine they are MSLs :lol2:


Ooops so they are:whistling2: Not sure if its the night time feeds or just my age :lol2:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> Well the dog situation has been well and truly discussed! Comparing pros and cons the 9 month old ticks more boxes (in fact all but one!!). On a superficial level, he's black and longhaired (which is what we would have chosen), but on an important level we know his history, we've met his parents and grandparents, so we know the breeding behind him. We know that his owners had 3 or 4 (not sure) dogs so he will have been well socialised. The wife was a dog walker, so he's been around dogs and people who understand dogs more than the rescue dog which lived with a single guy and he has been going to training classes 3 times a week, whereas the rescue has had no training at all and is very green. And most importantly of all, he's used to children. Finally he's only 9 months old, whereas the rescue is 2 year old, so hopefully young and more adaptable.
> 
> So actually the only con for the youngster is that he hasn't been brought up with cats, so that's an "unknown entity". Barry's concerns were what would happen if we took him and the cats simply wouldn't accept him and so were having a reduced quality of life? So I telephoned Alison this morning and had a long chat with her. Expressed our concerns and she said if that was to happen she'd take him back, so we're going to look at him next Sunday and take it from there. :gasp:





Shell195 said:


> You kept that quiet Eileen now Im all of a dither for you. Fingers crossed he is exactly what you want and dont forget your camera:whistling2:


I told you I was going on Sunday - did you miss that post on Thursday????



Evie said:


> The night time feeds are catching up Shell - Those lovely dogs aren't mine they are MSLs :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL

(Sorry Shell! :blush: )


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *I told you I was going on Sunday - did you miss that post on Thursday????*
> 
> 
> I must have done as last I heard Barry was still in deep thought:lol2:
> 
> 
> I shall ignore your other post:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I shall ignore your other post:lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

how rare are blue tabby cats shell/eileen? xx


----------



## freekygeeky

quilson_mc_spike said:


> how rare are blue tabby cats shell/eileen? xx


i dont htink they are rare, just arent tooo common,
i have one therefore cant be to rare lol!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

freekygeeky said:


> i dont htink they are rare, just arent tooo common,
> i have one therefore cant be to rare lol!


thanks hun, any pics of him/her?? x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Loot.com - Classified Ads. Buy, rent or place a free ad to sell anything. 

any idea where these are located? x


----------



## feorag

Link doesn't work Connor. Saw that it said "kittens for sale" - what sort of kittens was it?


----------



## freekygeeky

quilson_mc_spike said:


> thanks hun, any pics of him/her?? x


there are literally hundreds of photoso of him on the forum, but here are a few..

most recent, day i got him


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> Link doesn't work Connor. Saw that it said "kittens for sale" - what sort of kittens was it?


it has choc kittens in but it no longer matters  they are in london and im in manchester

as for the kittyy i want him he iss abssolutely stunning fancey a swap for evi? xx


----------



## freekygeeky

quilson_mc_spike said:


> it has choc kittens in but it no longer matters  they are in london and im in manchester
> 
> as for the kittyy i want him he iss abssolutely stunning fancey a swap for evi? xx


lol...no


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

lol. Thought as much, as much as i love her i would not love two of her!!! x


----------



## feorag

*Sad news today*

.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/389066-rip-charlie-fought-so-hard.html

.


----------



## Brat

I haven't seen my cats in 13 days 

They are in a cattery whilst I wait for the new house to be ready so that we can move in. I'm having to stay in a house with 3 dogs so couldn't bring the cats with me.. They are costing me a small fortune and I'm not sure when I will be taking them out of there yet as I still haven't heard from the estate agents 

I'm really missing them, it's odd.. I haven't shouted "Beeeebeeeeeee!" in so long and I miss his little meow when I say his name. Can't say I miss Rex destroying my kitchen bin for the 3rd time that day lol but I definitely miss him sitting on my shoulder/knee and generally being as close to me as possible. You don't realise how much you miss them following you around and running at the sound of any sort of rattle thinking it's biscuit time.

I had to get them vaccinated for them to go into the cattery, plus baby has had yet another course of ear drops for his silly ears and I got them wormed and flea'd again, all that was £106 and so far the cattery bill is at £156 and still going.. No wonder I'm always broke lol!


----------



## feorag

Poor you - I know what you mean! I go to my son's for a visit and I miss waking up without a cat in my face!! 

It'll be lovely when you get them back though - maybe your bank balance might improve then too! :whistling2:


----------



## Brat

quilson_mc_spike said:


> how rare are blue tabby cats shell/eileen? xx


They have one where I work, her name is Katy, she is so funny... Really really cute, always wants attention to the point of I can be feeding the baby on my knee and she will nudge him and try to cram on my knee with him. But she can be naughty too - she bites out of the blue, doesn't really hurt, just takes you by surprise! Very cute cat though.. Can tell she lives in the countryside though - She will bring back rabbits, pheasants.. Anything she can catch!!


----------



## Brat

feorag said:


> Poor you - I know what you mean! I go to my son's for a visit and I miss waking up without a cat in my face!!
> 
> It'll be lovely when you get them back though - maybe your bank balance might improve then too! :whistling2:


I really can't wait to collect them, I hope they aren't mad at me for leaving them though, it'd be horrible if they ignored me but I don't think they will. 
Thankfully I've not been completely catless, I still wake up to a cat biting my toes if I stay at my boyfriends as his cat, Muta has a thing for feet lol. When we move next week, he will be coming too and we have the horrible task of bonding the 3 together whilst allowing mine outside for the first time and hoping they come back!


----------



## feorag

quilson_mc_spike said:


> how rare are blue tabby cats shell/eileen? xx


Sorry Connor, I missed this post! Just saw it now when Brat quoted you! :lol2:

I don't think blue is a particularly rare colour at all. Both parents have to carry the dilute gene to produce a dilute kitten. Blue is the dilute of black, so as black is one of the most common cat colours, it follows that blue isn't so rare.

And as genetically all cats are tabby cats, getting a blue tabby is not so very difficult.


----------



## feorag

Brat said:


> When we move next week, he will be coming too and we have the horrible task of bonding the 3 together whilst allowing mine outside for the first time and hoping they come back!


Well I don't envy you that then!!!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Quiet on here last night and this morning!

Well I'm off to meet the dog this afternoon, so really looking forward to it. Pretty certain that Barry has made the decision if he likes us and we like him that we're definitely going to get him. Got my "Eileen, you do understand that if we get this dog, it means .............." talk last night, followed by the "If we get this dog, what will we do if ................" so he's been thinking of every scenario that could turn up with the dog.

Good news, Simon has another cat video out. It's a lot shorter than his other ones, but very typical!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOHvZjiDANg&feature=sdig&et=1254613538.93
,


----------



## Esarosa

Good morning Eileen, best of luck with the dog!


----------



## freekygeeky

good luck elieeeeeeeeeeen



as some of you know....... my cats stupid... lol
SO ... they always try to get in my windows... cos they arent allowed in my room, anyway i just took these photos. lol


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Good morning Eileen, best of luck with the dog!


Not holding my breath now! Just sat and talked it over again and Barry isn't as 'accepting' as I thought he was. He still has doubts from his own personal perspective, not the dog's or mine! :sad:

Still we'll see.

Excellent photos Gina! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> =
> Excellent photos Gina! :2thumb:


hehe thankyou!


----------



## ditta

very excellent photos gina.......i lolled:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> very excellent photos gina.......i lolled:lol2:


hehe
so did i! lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hehe is it just me or do others think that kittens are expensive? xx


----------



## freekygeeky

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe is it just me or do others think that kittens are expensive? xx


just you.
beacuse your normally paying for jabs etc etc etc


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

freekygeeky said:


> just you.
> beacuse your normally paying for jabs etc etc etc


gawd im such a cheep skate! i like the one on the left in this advert but 60 quid :bash::flrt: but it is a small price to pay for love!

Preloved | gorgeous fluffy tortie kittens - ready 25/10 - dep secures for sale in Bolton, Lancashire, UK 










cute...? x


----------



## freekygeeky

lol you wont pay 60? lol... dont get a cat then... 
i woudl pay hundreds to have a cat, to me my cats are priceless..


quilson_mc_spike said:


> gawd im such a cheep skate! i like the one on the left in this advert but 60 quid :bash::flrt: but it is a small price to pay for love!
> 
> Preloved | gorgeous fluffy tortie kittens - ready 25/10 - dep secures for sale in Bolton, Lancashire, UK
> 
> image
> 
> cute...? x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

freekygeeky said:


> lol you wont pay 60? lol... dont get a cat then...
> i woudl pay hundreds to have a cat, to me my cats are priceless..


lol i remember when kitty's where 20 on the pet shop window!!

im willing to pay it, and if money wasnt tight for us atm we wouldnt be bothered tbh x


----------



## freekygeeky

if money is too tight to spend 60 on a kitten.. honestly imo dont get one yet...
the amount of foood, cat litter,toys, jabs, insurance and so on... with be a HELL of alot more..


quilson_mc_spike said:


> lol i remember when kitty's where 20 on the pet shop window!!
> 
> im willing to pay it, and if money wasnt tight for us atm we wouldnt be bothered tbh x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

freekygeeky said:


> if money is too tight to spend 60 on a kitten.. honestly imo dont get one yet...
> the amount of foood, cat litter,toys, jabs, insurance and so on... with be a HELL of alot more..


haha we get the cheque soon otherwise i wouldnt even consider it


----------



## Shell195

Good luck Eileen I hope all goes well. At 9 months old and with a good training background I really dont think he will be aproblem with the cats

Great photos Gina, silly cats:lol2:


Connor animals arent a cheap option these days and even if you have pet insurance you still have to pay the first £55 of any vets bills, you will also need to have vaccinations(kitten vaccinations are very important as some of the diseases are life threatening) and an ID chip all of which cost money. Think very carefully about this as baby kittens are very vulnerable to illnesses and very prone to accidents


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Connor animals arent a cheap option these days and even if you have pet insurance you still have to pay the first £55 of any vets bills, you will also need to have vaccinations(kitten vaccinations are very important as some of the diseases are life threatening) and an ID chip all of which cost money. Think very carefully about this as baby kittens are very vulnerable to illnesses and very prone to accidents


i know shell, i want to wait for the cheque then i can work out what money i will need and then if i am allowed the correct ammount with extra money for accedents ect then i will choose weather or not to get one this isnt a defo idea but there is a chance i could get one its 60% 40% x


----------



## freekygeeky

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know shell, i want to wait for the cheque then i can work out what money i will need and then if i am allowed the correct ammount with extra money for accedents ect then i will choose weather or not to get one this isnt a defo idea but there is a chance i could get one its 60% 40% x


rememebr itll also probably live for 15+ years...


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

freekygeeky said:


> rememebr itll also probably live for 15+ years...


thanks Gina.

So far i have, 

Chipping.
Collar and tag.
Fleaing.
Worming.
Insurance.
Injections.
Food.
the cost of the actual kitty.

Have i missed anything? what wormer/flea should i use? spot on? and vet recommendation? x


----------



## freekygeeky

frontline.


quilson_mc_spike said:


> thanks Gina.
> 
> So far i have,
> 
> Chipping.
> Collar and tag.
> Fleaing.
> Worming.
> Insurance.
> Injections.
> Food.
> the cost of the actual kitty.
> 
> Have i missed anything? what wormer/flea should i use? spot on? and vet recommendation? x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

freekygeeky said:


> frontline.


frontline ok :0) x


----------



## Esarosa

quilson_mc_spike said:


> frontline ok :0) x


Neutering/spaying.

There are to many moggy cats unwanted around the country without adding more to it.

Food bowls
scratch posts as tall as possible so they can stretch.
Toys
litter
litter tray


----------



## freekygeeky

jabs each year..
front line ever 5 weeks (ish) for life... and so on..


its a HELL f alot of work time and money, you seem to (IMO) not understand that.. or... not listening lol..

please think about it.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Esarosa said:


> Neutering/spaying.
> 
> There are to many moggy cats unwanted around the country without adding more to it.
> 
> Food bowls
> scratch posts as tall as possible so they can stretch.
> Toys
> litter
> litter tray


yup i do know what your saying and we will defo be getting him/her spayed

and yes they are actualy on my list i jusst didnt put them on my post :blush:

is catnip actualy good for them or is it a neccessaty (sp?) for them? also to Gina, i am listening and i do understand and have been thinking on it for a while now about this but i kept thinking "my mum probs will say no. no point in asking." but i asked her last week and she said maybe,  xx


----------



## feorag

Can I just say Connor that a scratch pole is the most important piece of equipment to buy for a new kitten, apart from a litter tray!

If the kitten gets used to scratching your furniture and carpets it's very hard to get them to stop. Start as you mean to carry on - get a scratch pole from day one and encourage it to use it.

Well we're back from dog visiting and he's just a bloody gorgeous critter! All black, not too long a coat and not too fluffy either. Not as broad in the skull as my Leo was, but a nice head. Very scared, shook the whole time and had the big rolling scaredy eyes, that brought Leo straight to my mind and a tear in my eye!!! Poor wee soul probably doesn't know what's hit him he was desperate for affection but really just wanted to hide in a corner. He's had to go outside in a kennel and he's surrounded by big dogs that bark like crazy as soon as they hear a sound, so when we arrived you can imagine what the barking was like!! Alison the breeder has to shout to shut them up and she's got a voice like a big bloke and she has to shout a lot to get them all to shut up! 

If it had been left to me I'd have brought him straight home then and there, but it's not up to me. What impressed me was that he was obviously frightened, but there was no aggression. I know that if that had been my Leo (who I trusted implicitly with everyone) in that situation trying to hide in a corner and being confronted by 3 strangers, he would have been growling.

As far as I'm concerned, I want him, but it's not only my choice. Barry is concerned about the extra work (which I totally understand). I'm not a morning person and I struggle to get up early, so Barry would be in charge of mornings. And as he has to get up, get himself ready, clean up cat pee where it shouldn't be (though thankfully not as much as he used to have to do!! :roll, clean litter trays and feed cats before going to a job he positively hates that he doesn't even want to get out of bed to go to, adding a dog to be fed and walked into the mix and especially with winter coming on and wet and cold and snow - he's justifiably concerned.

We stopped for a meal on the way home and basically he said that his head was telling him no and his heart was telling him yes. So whether he loses all sensibility and allows his heart to rule his head (which I'm not sure he's ever done before, except probably when he took on me, my 2 children and my 2 dogs :lol remains to be seen!

In the last minute rush to go I forgot my blessed camera, but I did manage to get a couple of photos with my phone, and I'll download them later tonight for you all.


----------



## Amalthea

Aww, Eileen!! He sounds lovely. Poor guy 

Just got back from the dog show and Formby beach with Diesel


----------



## Shell195

Eileen he sounds gorgeous. Tell Barry to follow his heart and that all the hardwork will be worth the effort(it would be worse with a young puppy) In this day and age everyone should have a furry burgular alarm and having a dog will motivate you to get up and do your bit. I hate mornings but know I have to get up and let the upstairs dogs down so that they can go wee wees Im sure without them I would lie in bed half the day:whistling2:
Just think of all the fantastic holidays you can have with him and it will give you a purpose when you walk. I can think of lots of reasons why you should have him but not many reasons why you shouldnt.................

OK I will shut up now:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Aww, Eileen!! He sounds lovely. Poor guy
> 
> Just got back from the dog show and Formby beach with Diesel


How did Diesel get on???


----------



## Amalthea

Posted in the thread about the show. He got a 3rd in prettiest eyes  But I do think it wasn't judged very fairly (read in the thread about the show).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Posted in the thread about the show. He got a 3rd in prettiest eyes  But I do think it wasn't judged very fairly (read in the thread about the show).


 
That wasnt fair at all:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

Cant you just tell my kids are deprived of dogs:bash: Ive just had a pleading phone call off my youngest son asking if he can buy a Malamute puppy to keep in his room :gasp: What planet is he on:bash: I think you can guess my answer:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I wasn't impressed with that judge at all. Very biased. And there were several people who actually said that Diesel should have won prettiest eyes. AND the best in show and reserve best in show winners each won an 8 week course on agility!!!!! It was valued at well over £100 (I can't remember what he said) and we want to get Diesel into it when he's old enough.

And... Oh dear. Hmm... No, maybe??


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just think of all the fantastic holidays you can have with him and it will give you a purpose when you walk. I can think of lots of reasons why you should have him but not many reasons why you shouldnt.................
> 
> OK I will shut up now:lol2:


I said all that in the car coming home! :lol2: And this morning when we were chatting about it!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well my mum told me how much the cheque (gasp) and there is by FAR enough for a kitten and all the needs im getting extra early Christmas money for any incidents and for insurance  

anyways shell come on msn xx


----------



## Amalthea

Posted a bunch of pictures from today's outing on Facebook


----------



## Esarosa

Connor I thought you were getting a skunk? Or have you got it already?

Eileen sorry he's being so stubborn. The dog sounds lovely bless him.


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Connor I thought you were getting a skunk? Or have you got it already?
> 
> Eileen sorry he's being so stubborn. The dog sounds lovely bless him.


 
nopes he hasnt already.........but i was thinking the same......where are you planning on keeping all these animals your going to get ?


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Eileen sorry he's being so stubborn. The dog sounds lovely bless him.


It's not that he's being stubborn (although God knows he can be that!), it's more that he's being practical and sensible! :roll:

Like I said, he hates his job, gets up at 6:00 and does all the cat chores before going to work. If we get the dog, he can hardly get up and do the cats and ignore the dog, so he will have to get up earlier to give him time to feed and walk the dog too. If it was spring and the summer was coming up I'm sure he'd be more enthusiastic, but the weather's turning already, it's cold and the thought of dark mornings, rain, wind, snow etc is very offputting and I totally understand that.

Now I hasten to add that I never asked him to take over the cat chores, as I always looked after the cats, as I do the rats and snakes, but gradually he took over doing them, which he has done now for years and Barry is a man of routine. He has to have a routine! If he changed his morning routine, he'd forget to do something else, if you see what I mean. So when I stopped working and said "leave the cats for me to do" he said he had his routine and preferred to carry on! So he's actually made the rod for his own back.

I know he's also worrying about Cadbury, more than the other 2 cats. Harry is Harry and lives in "Harryland" and nothing seems to phase him, but Cadbury is very sensitive. When we had too many cats for him to cope with he lived upstairs and in the garden. He seldom ever joined us in the living room as he just couldn't cope with all the other cats. Once we got down to 4 cats, he started to come into the living room a bit more often and recently he's in every night, usually on Barry's knee with Harry. So Barry is worrying that if we introduce a dog, Cadbury will revert back to his old reclusive self and he doesn't want that to happen. So there are a few issues that are worrying him.

I personallly think he's going to say no, I can sense his reticence at saying it because he knows I'll be disappointed, but I can also sense his aversion to the thought of having to get up in the winter even earlier than normal to do his chores before he leaves to go to a job he loathes.

Anyway, whatever decision he comes to I'll respect. I'll be very disappointed if he says no, of course, but we live together and so it has to be a joint decision. Especially because when I go away he has to look after everything, including the rats and snakes which he never really touches, so a dog will increase his jobload when I'm not here.

Anyway, I'm off to Scotland shortly. I was planning on packing last night and leaving around about now, but Barry found a bleb on the wall of one of the car tyres, so he's taken it into work to get a new tyre fixed and is bringing it back at lunchtime, so I'll not get away now until then.

The best laid plans of mice and men, eh??


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> It's not that he's being stubborn (although God knows he can be that!), it's more that he's being practical and sensible! :roll:
> 
> Like I said, he hates his job, gets up at 6:00 and does all the cat chores before going to work. If we get the dog, he can hardly get up and do the cats and ignore the dog, so he will have to get up earlier to give him time to feed and walk the dog too. If it was spring and the summer was coming up I'm sure he'd be more enthusiastic, but the weather's turning already, it's cold and the thought of dark mornings, rain, wind, snow etc is very offputting and I totally understand that.
> 
> Now I hasten to add that I never asked him to take over the cat chores, as I always looked after the cats, as I do the rats and snakes, but gradually he took over doing them, which he has done now for years and Barry is a man of routine. He has to have a routine! If he changed his morning routine, he'd forget to do something else, if you see what I mean. So when I stopped working and said "leave the cats for me to do" he said he had his routine and preferred to carry on! So he's actually made the rod for his own back.
> 
> I know he's also worrying about Cadbury, more than the other 2 cats. Harry is Harry and lives in "Harryland" and nothing seems to phase him, but Cadbury is very sensitive. When we had too many cats for him to cope with he lived upstairs and in the garden. He seldom ever joined us in the living room as he just couldn't cope with all the other cats. Once we got down to 4 cats, he started to come into the living room a bit more often and recently he's in every night, usually on Barry's knee with Harry. So Barry is worrying that if we introduce a dog, Cadbury will revert back to his old reclusive self and he doesn't want that to happen. So there are a few issues that are worrying him.
> 
> I personallly think he's going to say no, I can sense his reticence at saying it because he knows I'll be disappointed, but I can also sense his aversion to the thought of having to get up in the winter even earlier than normal to do his chores before he leaves to go to a job he loathes.
> 
> Anyway, whatever decision he comes to I'll respect. I'll be very disappointed if he says no, of course, but we live together and so it has to be a joint decision. Especially because when I go away he has to look after everything, including the rats and snakes which he never really touches, so a dog will increase his jobload when I'm not here.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to Scotland shortly. I was planning on packing last night and leaving around about now, but Barry found a bleb on the wall of one of the car tyres, so he's taken it into work to get a new tyre fixed and is bringing it back at lunchtime, so I'll not get away now until then.
> 
> The best laid plans of mice and men, eh??


 
Ooo have a great time in scotland eileen hun :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Thanks - I will. Lots of shopping with shopaholic daughter-in-law and lots of fun with grandchildren!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Thanks - I will. Lots of shopping with shopaholic daughter-in-law and lots of fun with grandchildren!


 
yeah cool lol sounds like fun 

though i hate shopping lol so good luck to you on that one :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

I can understand his reluctance and the routine thing. But could you not get up when he gets up. He could sort out what he normally does and you could just sort the dog? Then he's no excuse to mess up his routine and the dog still gets sorted. Even if you went back for a couple of hours afterwards?

I can understand his worry with Cadbury. Our cats always seemed to integrate well with dogs if introduced slowly. But if he stresses easily I suppose it is a concern.

Just trying to think of ways around it. I'd be lost without a dog in my life tbh.

Have fun in Scotland though


----------



## freekygeeky

isnt it horrible when you have a cat on your laop it then gets up and looks behind you near enough peeing its self in fright...
simba just did this, and i nearly peed msyelf thinking somone was behind me!!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> isnt it horrible when you have a cat on your laop it then gets up and looks behind you near enough peeing its self in fright...
> simba just did this, and i nearly peed msyelf thinking somone was behind me!!


sorry gina twas me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> I can understand his reluctance and the routine thing. But could you not get up when he gets up. He could sort out what he normally does and you could just sort the dog? Then he's no excuse to mess up his routine and the dog still gets sorted. Even if you went back for a couple of hours afterwards?
> 
> I can understand his worry with Cadbury. Our cats always seemed to integrate well with dogs if introduced slowly. But if he stresses easily I suppose it is a concern.
> 
> Just trying to think of ways around it. I'd be lost without a dog in my life tbh.
> 
> Have fun in Scotland though


I've already discussed this, but said if we do that then we must go to bed earlier, cos I don't do dozing!! Barry can close his eyes for 10 minutes and feel refreshed and can fall asleep at the drop of a hat and wake up feeling refreshed - I simply can't do that. When I'm tired I have to go to bed!! If I doze off I wake up in a foul mood and could literally do murder!! :lol2:

So he comes in from work every night, has his meal and then falls asleep for an hour or more and so catches up with his lost sleep - I can't do that and I don't think I could get up at 6:30, walk the dog and then go back to sleep, just don't think I could do it.

And I'm worried about promising that I can and will do it and then find that I can't keep it up because I get too tired and by then we've got the dog!!

Honestly, don't know what to do!


----------



## feorag

Well, I'm off now - all future transmissions will be coming to you from Scotland! Yeh!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

bump:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Boris`s breeder came to the sanctuary today to see him. She was delighted with his progress and said he was close to dying as he wouldnt feed very well under her care. He now weighs 1KG and has been wormed today with puppy Drontal. She says she has a special home lined up for him with people who have had one of her dogs before that died last year of old age and another that they stole when it was being abused by the neighbours and locked in the garage. These people are looking forward to meeting my little boy but I just know Im going to be gutted when he goes


----------



## Shell195

Eileen have a great time in Scotland:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Shell!! As much as you want him to go to a nice home, I've no doubt it'll be heartbreaking... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh, Shell!! As much as you want him to go to a nice home, I've no doubt it'll be heartbreaking... {{{hugs}}}


 
Thats the problem with handrearing domestic animals(especially puppies and kittens) you get such a close bond with them. Hes at that really cute stage and wags his tail and gets excited when he hears me speak.
Im keeping hold of him until he is fully weaned so he will be about 6/7 weeks before he returns to the breeder

I could keep him but it wouldnt be in his best interest. At least at his new home he will get one to one and go on amazing holidays with them


----------



## THE SNAKE PIT

i av 3 cats that im trying to home, any1 intersted lol 3 adult spayed females.


----------



## Amalthea

I understand... Look at Bindi *rolls eyes* She was NOT staying *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwww shell i know how hard its gonna be for you to part with him hun  

i really dont envy you having to do that  

well im back to feeding tigger again, they cannot keep her in across the road and she ends up on my doorstep and window sill all the time........she must prefer the food i give her lol 

she will only come into the vestibule and no further cos of the dogs maybe i should put a cat flap in the front door then she can get into the vestibule lol 


Well nearly had a heart attack on sat night ha ha hunted high an low in my bedroon for siku............nowhere to be found thought shizer where the hell is he :gasp: i stood looking and saw a lump in the middle of the bed :lol2: he has worked up how to climb up the frame of my bed at the bottom and get into my bed :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Emma silly skunk.............................or not.

I thought you had found a place for Tigger at a rescue??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Emma silly skunk.............................or not.
> 
> I thought you had found a place for Tigger at a rescue??


 
yeah so did i shell................

they called me back to say sorry that they had taken an emergancy in and had to give her space away:bash: but she is still on the waiting list :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

apparently because i am feeding for her and keeping an eye on her well being she isnt classed as an emergancy :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> apparently because i am feeding for her and keeping an eye on her well being she isnt classed as an emergancy :devil:


 
Tell them that you cant feed her as if she gets in the house the dogs will eat her then they will class her as an emergency as she is homeless and pregnant. It is far to cold for her to be kittening outside


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Tell them that you cant feed her as if she gets in the house the dogs will eat her then they will class her as an emergency as she is homeless and pregnant. It is far to cold for her to be kittening outside


 
shell you know i wont allow that woman tut she is trusting me more everyday again so i feel confident on capturing her when needs be plus bonus i have cat carriers back now lol 

i told them all that an they still said well until she has kittens an is out on the streets she isnt classed as an emergancy cos she has people feeding her and watching out for her 

see i need to stop being nice then maybe they will come take her :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> shell you know i wont allow that woman tut she is trusting me more everyday again so i feel confident on capturing her when needs be plus bonus i have cat carriers back now lol
> 
> i told them all that an they still said well until she has kittens an is out on the streets she isnt classed as an emergancy cos she has people feeding her and watching out for her
> 
> see i need to stop being nice then maybe they will come take her :lol2:


Do what other people do, ring up and be snotty to them and explain that if she has her kittens outside they will become feral IF they survive the cold


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Do what other people do, ring up and be snotty to them and explain that if she has her kittens outside they will become feral IF they survive the cold


but thats not me i sooooo cant do that i would cave :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> but thats not me i sooooo cant do that i would cave :blush::lol2:


Tut Tut Emma you are TOO nice:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Tut Tut Emma you are TOO nice:lol2:


i know arrrrghhhhhhhh:bash::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Tut Tut Emma you are TOO nice:lol2:



No she ain't. She's 'orrible. She throws lager out of her nostrils at you.


----------



## feorag

Well here I am in Scotland. Very much in demand, as in "Nana this" "Nana that" "Nana I'm going to sit beside you all the time", "I want Nana to read my bedtime story" - getting the picture? :lol2:

Shell it's about time that bloody woman made the effort to come and see Boris!! :bash: Great that he's doing so well! :2thumb:

And so to my news :whistling2: ..........................................................

Barry - he said yes! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: 

When he brought my car back at lunchtime, Alison rang while I was upstairs switching off my computer to ask if we'd made a decision because if not she wanted to advertise him. I explained that I was waiting for Barry to make up his mind. When I came downstairs he was standing at the bottom of the stairs and I told him it was Alison on the phone and he said he had been about to tell me that he'd decided if I wanted that we would give the dog a go!! :gasp:

So, as poor as the photo is, cos it was taken with my phone, here he is.

















Going to have to change his name though, cos at the minute he's called "Busy" - what?????

The story was slightly wrong - Alison has spoken to the woman today and it was the woman who wanted the dogs - the guy wasn't interested in them at all and didn't like them! Apparently she wants £400 for him, which I think is taking the p*ss a bit, but I'll pay it cos I want him.

What do you think?? I know he's only 10 months old and we don't have to pay to vaccinate him, but I did find myself wondering what price the 8 months pleasure she's had from him, that she feels a need to have two-thirds of her money back. I honestly don't know whether to say to Alison that I think she's taking the p*ss asking that much or not???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well here I am in Scotland. Very much in demand, as in "Nana this" "Nana that" "Nana I'm going to sit beside you all the time", "I want Nana to read my bedtime story" - getting the picture? :lol2:
> 
> Shell it's about time that bloody woman made the effort to come and see Boris!! :bash: Great that he's doing so well! :2thumb:
> 
> And so to my news :whistling2: ..........................................................
> 
> Barry - he said yes! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> When he brought my car back at lunchtime, Alison rang while I was upstairs switching off my computer to ask if we'd made a decision because if not she wanted to advertise him. I explained that I was waiting for Barry to make up his mind. When I came downstairs he was standing at the bottom of the stairs and I told him it was Alison on the phone and he said he had been about to tell me that he'd decided if I wanted that we would give the dog a go!! :gasp:
> 
> So, as poor as the photo is, cos it was taken with my phone, here he is.
> 
> image image
> 
> Going to have to change his name though, cos at the minute he's called "Busy" - what?????
> 
> The story was slightly wrong - Alison has spoken to the woman today and it was the woman who wanted the dogs - the guy wasn't interested in them at all and didn't like them! Apparently she wants £400 for him, which I think is taking the p*ss a bit, but I'll pay it cos I want him.
> 
> What do you think?? I know he's only 10 months old and we don't have to pay to vaccinate him, but I did find myself wondering what price the 8 months pleasure she's had from him, that she feels a need to have two-thirds of her money back. I honestly don't know whether to say to Alison that I think she's taking the p*ss asking that much or not???


 
That is excellent news and what a stunning boy he is.
If it makes you feel any better my friend sells her young dogs that dont make the grade for the same as the pups which is £675 (not that she has had any for sale for ages)
What a strange name:lol2: Im sure you can think of a better one. As he is so young he will continue to mature for another 12 months which means his head will grow too

Did you miss my other post as Boris`s breeder came to see him today:whistling2:

Glad you are having a good time in Bonny Scotland:2thumb: It sounds like Nana is in great demand:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats, Eileen!!!  He's a stunning boy! I, too, wonder about the £400 price tag, though. But I'm sure he's worth every penny. And.... Busy? Strange. Maybe something that sounds similar... Billy?

Glad you are enjoying yourself up in Scotland!!


----------



## feorag

Well apparently when they came to see him (or collect him, not sure which) Alison said he was a "very busy puppy" and the wife said "Ooh that's what we'll call him" :crazy:

So at the minute I'm trying to think of names that have the same vowel sound so that it will be easier to change. Haven't come up with one I like yet - could use "Dizzy, but somehow don't think so :lol:, so if I don't it'll have to be something completely different.

Shell I did see your post and I commented in mine that it was about bloody time the woman came!

I had started that post and quoted your post, but when I went into the smilies to get the bouncer, I accidentally closed the forum page down and had to start all over again, so didn't bother quoting you the second time, just commented! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I understand now Eileen, I read it as Its about time she came:lol2:

Why not change his name completely they soon learn when you give treats and call them by the new name
We took a 7 month old Staffie cross called "Lita" and changed her name to Sadie which she instantly accepted


----------



## feorag

That's probably what I will do Shell, cos I can't think of anything I like using the 'i' sound, so it looks like it'll be a complete change!!

Your lack of sleep is definitely catching up with you! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwww eileen he is beautiful congratulations hun :flrt::flrt:

well its piddling down here so not got my floor mopping done this morn dont see the point lol with the dogs in an out with wet paws :bash::lol2: so that will be done laters if the rain ever stops 

my bloomin milk had gone off too so only just made my 1st cuppa now arrrrrrghhhhhhh and i been up since 6:30am :devil: my dad kindly dropped me some of theirs on, on his way to work just now :lol2::lol2:

i have a feeling its gonna be one of them days :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Pouring here, too. And the mutt won't go out. Whimp. And I feel like crap!


----------



## Shell195

Its raining here too but not as bad as it was at 5.00am. Ive just had a bath and hair wash as me and Steve are off shopping for Lino for the rat room floor


----------



## Emmaj

I have just been playing with kittens again :flrt::flrt:

saw my friend on way down from dropping lew off at school and couldnt say no when she asked me if i wanted to go for a coffee and kitten cuddles :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Who could say no to that?? And I don't even like coffee *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Who could say no to that?? And I don't even like coffee *lol*


hee hee i know 

they are now 7 wks old so really full of beans its brilliant watching them play and torment their mummy :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've just been told that my Gammy's (grandmother) dog, Missy, was put down yesterday... I'm sat here sobbing. Everytime I'd visit, she'd be all over me... Was my favorite Aunt. She was a beautiful dapple dachshund that was rescued after a hurricane.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I've just been told that my Gammy's (grandmother) dog, Missy, was put down yesterday... I'm sat here sobbing. Everytime I'd visit, she'd be all over me... Was my favorite Aunt. She was a beautiful dapple dachshund that was rescued after a hurricane.


awwwww hun so sorry to hear that  

((((((hugs)))))) for you:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

well i have just got back from dawgy walks and im drenched :devil: wouldnt mind its stopped raining on my way back :bash::lol2:


----------



## leggy

Just been shopping and was doing so well saving cash:2thumb: Then i spent £30 on cat food :gasp: But there worth it :flrt: I think they eat a lot better then we do :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> awwwww hun so sorry to hear that
> 
> ((((((hugs)))))) for you:flrt:


 
Fanx *sigh* This is the worst part about being here... I never get to say goodbye. Was the same when Nomad passed away (although much worse... he was my childhood dog and I'll never get over him)... I just get a phone call.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Fanx *sigh* This is the worst part about being here... I never get to say goodbye. Was the same when Nomad passed away (although much worse... he was my childhood dog and I'll never get over him)... I just get a phone call.


yeah i can bet its not good 

though im sure that they both knew how much you loved them hun :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah...


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Just been shopping and was doing so well saving cash:2thumb: Then i spent £30 on cat food :gasp: But there worth it :flrt: I think they eat a lot better then we do :lol2:


 
LOL yeps i tend to see that too when buying food for my lot 

they deffo eat better than i do :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Yeah...


Awwwww hun 

bloomin eck aint it quiet in here today :lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Hello peeps
Just a quick visit as really unwell with chest infection, threatening to put me in hospital yet again:devil:
I am alive-just:lol2:


----------



## leggy

asm1006 said:


> Hello peeps
> Just a quick visit as really unwell with chest infection, threatening to put me in hospital yet again:devil:
> I am alive-just:lol2:


Poor you. I get a bad chest too its not nice. Hope your better soon


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Hello peeps
> Just a quick visit as really unwell with chest infection, threatening to put me in hospital yet again:devil:
> I am alive-just:lol2:


yeah eeeks hun hope your feeling better soon :flrt:


----------



## asm1006

well i feel crap lol and i so hope my mum in law appreciates my efforts of making her bday cake in my pj's when poorly:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> well i feel crap lol and i so hope my mum in law appreciates my efforts of making her bday cake in my pj's when poorly:lol2:


awww lol bless ya 

im sure she will do :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## leggy

Dont talk about cake i have a soft spot for it :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL Ali dosnt most people :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## leggy

Lmao Emma


----------



## Emmaj

cake is nice with tea mmmmmmm yum yum 


oh dear you have set me off now :lol2:

may have to call at the bakery :blush:


----------



## leggy

I like cream ones:mf_dribble: Also frout cake or Ginger is nice. If its cake ill eat it: victory:


----------



## asm1006

so unfair and I am diabetic-I have just put rolos in it too-to melt:mf_dribble:


----------



## leggy

Poor you how can you bake a cake and not eat it. I couldent do it. The Rolos sound yummy ill be giving that a go: victory:


----------



## Emmaj

oooooooo the rolos do sound nice mmmmmmm

i like carrot cake, victoria sponge and many others mmmmmmmmmmmm:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> so unfair and I am diabetic-I have just put rolos in it too-to melt:mf_dribble:


I know OMG how can you bake them then not eat them it would kill me :lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Thing is feel so rough atm I don't want any cake:lol2:just as well eh?


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Thing is feel so rough atm I don't want any cake:lol2:just as well eh?


yeah i reckon so :lol2:


----------



## leggy

Your too ill for cake:gasp: Gosh you realy must feel bad :gasp:


----------



## asm1006

I do even tho its ou the oven now and smells lush:mf_dribble:.....


----------



## Emmaj

LOL and on that note i will go do the school run in the pouring rain arghhhhhhhh:devil::lol2:


----------



## leggy

Thats it emma off you go to buy some cake :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee 

yups im back an i got carrot cake for after tea mmmmmm:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Afternoon ladies just got home from volunteering. 

They've had the most beautiful female blue tortie cat handed into one of our fosterers i'm utterly in love. Both myself and Will have got to the next stage of a few job vacancies..so phone interview/face to face interview so i'm just praying we get somewhere as I would absolutely love this cat. It sounds silly but you know when you see an animal and you're just instantly drawn to him/her? Can't explain it. Going to be gutted if we don't get anywhere now 

Sorry to hear about the dog Jen 

Eileen I do think £400 is a fair chunk of money to expect, but I suppose their argument is it's still a youngster, it's been raised well (I think you said ti was well trained?), well bred etc. It is a lot though, but he is a very handsome boy, I bet you're so excited.


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Afternoon ladies just got home from volunteering.
> 
> They've had the most beautiful female blue tortie cat handed into one of our fosterers i'm utterly in love. Both myself and Will have got to the next stage of a few job vacancies..so phone interview/face to face interview so i'm just praying we get somewhere as I would absolutely love this cat. It sounds silly but you know when you see an animal and you're just instantly drawn to him/her? Can't explain it. Going to be gutted if we don't get anywhere now
> 
> Sorry to hear about the dog Jen
> 
> Eileen I do think £400 is a fair chunk of money to expect, but I suppose their argument is it's still a youngster, it's been raised well (I think you said ti was well trained?), well bred etc. It is a lot though, but he is a very handsome boy, I bet you're so excited.


 
oooo yeah i definately know what you mean its nice when your able to get something you really really want to :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Katie  She was an old girl (about 15 years or so) and had a good life after she was rescued.

I definitely know what you mean... Sometimes it HAS to be THAT one.


----------



## Shell195

Im soaked again, what a bloody awful day:bash: 
How could anyone bake a cake and not eat it:mf_dribble:It must be so hard being diabetic I would hate it. Im very partial to a Vanilla Slice Mmmmm. I hope you are feeling better soon

That is so sad about the little dog (((Big Hugs)))

Boris met Karla my GSD today, I dont think he was impressed when she washed him all over:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I've just been told that my Gammy's (grandmother) dog, Missy, was put down yesterday... I'm sat here sobbing. Everytime I'd visit, she'd be all over me... Was my favorite Aunt. She was a beautiful dapple dachshund that was rescued after a hurricane.


So sorry to hear this, poor girl, but 15 is a good age to get to and she was obviously well loved, but a shame you couldn't get to see her to say goodbye. 


Esarosa said:


> They've had the most beautiful female blue tortie cat handed into one of our fosterers i'm utterly in love. Both myself and Will have got to the next stage of a few job vacancies..so phone interview/face to face interview so i'm just praying we get somewhere as I would absolutely love this cat. It sounds silly but you know when you see an animal and you're just instantly drawn to him/her? Can't explain it. Going to be gutted if we don't get anywhere now
> 
> Sorry to hear about the dog Jen
> 
> Eileen I do think £400 is a fair chunk of money to expect, but I suppose their argument is it's still a youngster, it's been raised well (I think you said ti was well trained?), well bred etc. It is a lot though, but he is a very handsome boy, I bet you're so excited.


That's great news Katie, about the interviews - I wish you every success! :2thumb:

So you think you fancy getting this girl then? Cats are acquisitive you know! :lol2:

He really is a lovely dog,but regardless of whether he's been to training classes etc. I still think £400 is a lot to ask for when they've had the pleasure of him for 8 months! I wouldn't have asked that if the situation had been reversed - I would have been happy just for him to have a good home.

Well I've just sat and read through about 5 pages and can't believe that you lot talked about eating cake for nearly 3 pages!! :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

On the cake front I'm not a great fan but volunteering you get given lots and lots of cakes so can't seem ungrateful but feel horrid now :lol2:

I'm with you Eileen I'd rather he just have a good home but most people are greedy buggers. When will you be bringing him home any ideas?


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx guys  Am feeling a bit better now. I knew to be expecting that news at some point, but it doesn't make it any easier. Apparently Missy was very good at the vets, though.

Mmmm... Cake. I make a lovely cake in a special shape for my parties *giggles* Tastes good, too!!


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> I'm with you Eileen I'd rather he just have a good home but most people are greedy buggers. When will you be bringing him home any ideas?


At the minute the idea is that Barry will go and get him on Saturday and that'll give him time to settle him down and do a bit of bonding, before I come home with the girls on Monday.

I really don't want him to be kennelled for any longer than is absolutely necessary. If I hadn't have been going away I wouldn't have left him there at all! But it wouldn't have been fair to bring him home and then Barry to go to work and leave him alone in a strange house all day.


----------



## Emmaj

arrrrrrrrrgh i have a banging head ache :devil:

evening all :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Not sure if anyone can help me,

We've been looking for a german shepherd for a while now, not too fussed on sex but would like a younger dog, would love to rescue but cant travel too far and we had planned to go and look at a girl near to us at the weekend but shes been listed as reserved now online.... 

thanks in advance


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Not sure if anyone can help me,
> 
> We've been looking for a german shepherd for a while now, not too fussed on sex but would like a younger dog, would love to rescue but cant travel too far and we had planned to go and look at a girl near to us at the weekend but shes been listed as reserved now online....
> 
> thanks in advance


 
eileen an shell are the ones to help on this lol 

shell knows a breeder and eileen too she just homed a boy who was returned to breeder : victory:


----------



## Shell195

I agree, if I had to rehome a dog I would just find him a good home not charge the earth but it seems to be the done thing. 
Eileen, any thoughts of a name for your lovely boy yet??
Just to give you some inspiration http://www.cat-dog-names.com/scottish-dog-names.html


----------



## farmercoope

Yup, thats why I asked Emma


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Yup, thats why I asked Emma


and i was trying to forgets my head ache so i answered hee hee 

hows ya doing then joe ???

Oi need some up to date pics of them babies of yours effy and elmo :flrt::flrturrrrrleeeeeeeeeeeaseeeeee:flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> and i was trying to forgets my head ache so i answered hee hee
> 
> hows ya doing then joe ???
> 
> Oi need some up to date pics of them babies of yours effy and elmo :flrt::flrturrrrrleeeeeeeeeeeaseeeeee:flrt::flrt:


 
Will have to get you some pics as soon as I can lol! Theyre coming on so well love them so much!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Will have to get you some pics as soon as I can lol! Theyre coming on so well love them so much!


 
awwwwwww yeah deffo do please you have my num bloomin text them me :lol2:

so what you been up to lately other than working an running round after the terrible 2 :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> Not sure if anyone can help me,
> 
> We've been looking for a german shepherd for a while now, not too fussed on sex but would like a younger dog, would love to rescue but cant travel too far and we had planned to go and look at a girl near to us at the weekend but shes been listed as reserved now online....
> 
> thanks in advance


Have you checked out the GSD welfare?? Heres a link for some. You really shouldnt have any trouble finding one as lots are unwanted as the owners say they cant afford to keep them:bash:
UK Dog Rescue Pages - German Shepherd, Alsatian, German Pointer, German Spitz, Breed Rescues


----------



## Shell195

Emma hope the headache gets better soon, its something I rarely get Im glad to say


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma hope the headache gets better soon, its something I rarely get Im glad to say


its the weather i always get bad heads when we have bad weather lol 

im wierd i know ha ha 

oooo i have 100% worked out how siku is managing to get onto my bed and off lol too :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

You must have headaches all the freakin' time, then!!! Nothing worse than a bad headache...


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> You must have headaches all the freakin' time, then!!! Nothing worse than a bad headache...


lol its worst in the winter ha ha 

i know though its lifting a little now its not as heavy as it was thank god :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I am back at the vets with Claude at 10.30 tomorrow. The heart medication hasnt helped at all and the cough seems slightly worse. What worried me was this morning he was asleep on the back of the couch and Steve called him into the other room. He jumped down normally then fell flat on his side. I stood him back up and he had a slight wobble then has been fine since then. I rang the vets who said we will see him tomorrow unless he gets worse which he hasnt.
I have this sense of impending doom and I dont like it


----------



## feorag

Would the dog be left for more than 4 hours alone Joe??

I ask because the Guide dogs for the Blind often have failed guide dogs needing homes and the GSDs are the ones nobody wants - everyone seems to want the labs and the retrievers. I contacted them, but when I said 1 day a week it _might_ be left for longer than 4 hours, but no more than 5 at the most, they said it was their policy not to home them to homes where they would be left for longer than 4 hours because they aren't used to being left alone.

So you could try them.

I just checked out this site for local breeders German Shepherd Breeders in North East England and looked on their websites to see if they had any adults for rehoming. Failing which I would have contacted a local breeder and ask if they had any juveniles for rehoming or asked them to contact me if they ever got one back in.

BTW thanks for that website Shell - how well you know me, cos I was thinking of Scottish or Gaelic names.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I am back at the vets with Claude at 10.30 tomorrow. The heart medication hasnt helped at all and the cough seems slightly worse. What worried me was this morning he was asleep on the back of the couch and Steve called him into the other room. He jumped down normally then fell flat on his side. I stood him back up and he had a slight wobble then has been fine since then. I rang the vets who said we will see him tomorrow unless he gets worse which he hasnt.
> I have this sense of impending doom and I dont like it


 
awwwwww shell no poor lil claude fingers are crossed for him:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Oh! Sorry Shell, I missed this post. I hope things are OK tomorrow!


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Shell!! Hope the vets are able to shed some light on what's bothering Claude and sort it out {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh, Shell!! Hope the vets are able to shed some light on what's bothering Claude and sort it out {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Im going to ask if chest x rays are worth doing as I am quite concerned about him. Hes not ill or off his food but doesnt seem quite right. This silly spaniel is one I handreared so is " Mummy`s little soldier" and very special to me


----------



## feorag

All the harder to deal with, sadly!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> All the harder to deal with, sadly!


i agree eileen


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Would the dog be left for more than 4 hours alone Joe??
> 
> I ask because the Guide dogs for the Blind often have failed guide dogs needing homes and the GSDs are the ones nobody wants - everyone seems to want the labs and the retrievers. I contacted them, but when I said 1 day a week it _might_ be left for longer than 4 hours, but no more than 5 at the most, they said it was their policy not to home them to homes where they would be left for longer than 4 hours because they aren't used to being left alone.
> 
> So you could try them.
> 
> I just checked out this site for local breeders German Shepherd Breeders in North East England and looked on their websites to see if they had any adults for rehoming. Failing which I would have contacted a local breeder and ask if they had any juveniles for rehoming or asked them to contact me if they ever got one back in.
> 
> BTW thanks for that website Shell - how well you know me, cos I was thinking of Scottish or Gaelic names.


 Well if you wanted a German name, my last GSD was called Treue which is pronounced 'Troy' and it means 'faithful'.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Well if you wanted a German name, my last GSD was called Treue which is pronounced 'Troy' and it means 'faithful'.


pam named my kaimi for me :2thumb:

do you remember what it means pam :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

wayhay. Sadie's boy titties are getting their 'doddies' chopped off next week :lol2:
I booked 3 boy doggies in, including little Purquoy, and 2 of the chihuahua puppies I decided to keep. So got 5 lots of 'doddies' to come off in total. Dave is doing me a 20% discount too and it'll only cost me £260 for the lot. that's £26 per 'doddie'. More expensive than truffles they are.
The girl titties haven't grown as much as the boys and I won't get them spayed yet. Another couple of months should do it.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> wayhay. Sadie's boy titties are getting their 'doddies' chopped off next week :lol2:
> I booked 3 boy doggies in, including little Purquoy, and 2 of the chihuahua puppies I decided to keep. So got 5 lots of 'doddies' to come off in total. Dave is doing me a 20% discount too and it'll only cost me £260 for the lot. that's £26 per 'doddie'. More expensive than truffles they are.
> The girl titties haven't grown as much as the boys and I won't get them spayed yet. Another couple of months should do it.


LOLOLOL that made me laugh


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> pam named my kaimi for me :2thumb:
> 
> do you remember what it means pam :lol2:


 Yes it means either 'snorts-firewater-from-nose'
or 'shits-behind-sofa'
doesn't it?:lol2:
only joking. I can't remember what it means I'm afraid.


----------



## feorag

It means "the seeker" I think!


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Yes it means either 'snorts-firewater-from-nose'
> or 'shits-behind-sofa'
> doesn't it?:lol2:
> only joking. I can't remember what it means I'm afraid.


lol it means timid one :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

may i ask you cat ladiessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss a few questions?


- Simba...


his tail is SO long now, it wont stop growing, it had to bend upwards lieka cheetahs so it doesnt touch the ground... Whyyyy so long..
his head is tiny..
his pads are VERY furry really furrry, far more furry than any of my other cats
finially..........is it possible to have sensitive skin? ie so he doesnt want to be touched?


Fanky!


----------



## Esarosa

Needs pictures of this tail! Not that I have any clue what if anything it could mean (we all know you're a 'paranoid cat momma') but would love to see it :razz:


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> Needs pictures of this tail! Not that I have any clue what if anything it could mean (we all know you're a 'paranoid cat momma') but would love to see it :razz:


lmao i dont think i have any recent ones, but its HUGE... very long.


----------



## freekygeeky

(longer than scooby)
10092009047.flv video by freekygeeky - Photobucket
10092009048.flv video by freekygeeky - Photobucket


a few weeks back mind you but towards the end, ignore my *cat* vioce


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> may i ask you cat ladiessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss a few questions?
> 
> 
> - Simba...
> 
> 
> his tail is SO long now, it wont stop growing, it had to bend upwards lieka cheetahs so it doesnt touch the ground... Whyyyy so long..Why not - the longer the tail the better for keeping warm in cold weather because the tail wraps over the head and keeps the head warm.
> his head is tiny.. He's still a baby it will fill out when he matures.
> his pads are VERY furry really furrry, far more furry than any of my other cats So are lots of other cats. My somalis HAVE to have tufts between their toes, as do ***** and Wegies - it's highly desirable cos again it keeps their feet insulated against snow and ice and cold.
> finially..........is it possible to have sensitive skin? ie so he doesnt want to be touched? I suppose so, but maybe it's just that he doesn't enjoy such close contact.
> 
> 
> Fanky!


Hope that helps!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Hope that helps!


hehe thankyou......
ive just never seen a cat with such long tail.. its cool he wraps it rong him self, PAST his head!!


----------



## Shell195

I have a black semi feral cat called Tia, one of her litter mates was a colourpoint. Tia has the longest tail ever it curls up at the end or it would touch the floor yet her 2 sisters had normal tails


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I have a black semi feral cat called Tia, one of her litter mates was a colourpoint. Tia has the longest tail ever it curls up at the end or it would touch the floor yet her 2 sisters had normal tails


hehe
odd isnt it, its amazingly long, its great!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> hehe
> odd isnt it, its amazingly long, its great!


 
I must get a photo of her shes beautiful


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I must get a photo of her shes beautiful


please do!


----------



## asm1006

fenwoman said:


> wayhay. Sadie's boy titties are getting their 'doddies' chopped off next week :lol2:
> I booked 3 boy doggies in, including little Purquoy, and 2 of the chihuahua puppies I decided to keep. So got 5 lots of 'doddies' to come off in total. Dave is doing me a 20% discount too and it'll only cost me £260 for the lot. that's £26 per 'doddie'. More expensive than truffles they are.
> The girl titties haven't grown as much as the boys and I won't get them spayed yet. Another couple of months should do it.


 
:2thumb::no1::lol2: very good-made me smile


----------



## asm1006

Morning all, not feeling as grim today thankfully. Still will be careful though as don't want hospital...

As for tails...Simmy a lilac point siamese my mum and dad had years ago had a bizarre tail. It bent over his back so it looked like a handle of an iron:lol2:, he was a lovely cat though-so full of character. He'd lie on his back and use his front paws to scratch behind his ears. Hard to describe but back and forth he'd rub his ears totally 'high' on it.:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im back from the vets after taking Claude and the puppy. The vet says Claudes heart sounds better but he is concerned about the coughing so has kept him in for a conscious X ray and I have to ring at 2.30 to see when I can pick him up. Boris came to me with a couple of spots which have come and gone so I thought as I was going anyway I would get him checked. The vet is in love with him and kept saying you must keep him:lol2: I told him nope 11 is enough dogs for me but he wouldnt listen.
Boris has a mild Staf infection which will go of its own accord, he said to just apply Savlon to the odd spot but if he got lots of spots to ring him and he would give me a course of Synulox for him 
Just waiting until its time to ring about Claude so I can go and pick him up hes never been away from home on his own since being castrated as he was handreared, poor boy


----------



## Emmaj

have you had any news on claude yet shell ?


----------



## feorag

It's 2 hours since you were ringing the vet! Hope he's OK - need to know!!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Sorry for the delay with the Claude update but the :censor: car broke down on the way back from the vets. Its got fuel in it but it just lost power and stopped on the approach to a roundabout. Its already booked into the garage on Friday as it was poorly sick to begin with and now its dead:bash:
I had Claude in the car and was trying to push a 4x4 on my own and the police came past looked at me and drove off :gasp: Luckily a fire engine passed me and about 8 fit men leapt out bundled me into the car and pushed me to a bus stop:flrt: The car is still there until Steve comes home shortly and he can ring the breakdown company as the stupid man let it lapse and I have just had to renew it:whip: I got a Taxi home as although it was only about a 30 minute walk Claude was definately not up to it.

Claude was allowed home with more heart tablets and I have been told the vet will ring me later as he needs to talk to me :gasp: I think hes going to tell me he has a very enlarged heart as this is what he mentioned earlier. Poor Claude, Mummy`s little Soldier
All in all I have had a really naff day


----------



## Esarosa

Blimey Shell that sounds like the day from hell  :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Blimey Shell that sounds like the day from hell  :grouphug:


 
Im furious Ive been saying for a while the car is sick:bash: Hes already booked it into the garage on Friday but god knows if its fixable, the bloody thing is like a money pit:bash:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Shell - that all sounds horrendous. Bad enough to be worried to death about Claude and to have him in the car with his dicky ticker - bless! :flrt:

Hope you can get the car sorted. Iain's needs a new exhaust and so he's been using Shirley's for the last 2 days while I was there to ferry her and Ellie around. He's just rung up to say that it's fallen off about 5 minutes from the railway station, so goodness knows what time he'll get home!


----------



## Evie

Thinking of you and Claude Shell - doesn't everything always go wrong at the same time!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Sorry for the delay with the Claude update but the :censor: car broke down on the way back from the vets. Its got fuel in it but it just lost power and stopped on the approach to a roundabout. Its already booked into the garage on Friday as it was poorly sick to begin with and now its dead:bash:
> I had Claude in the car and was trying to push a 4x4 on my own and the police came past looked at me and drove off :gasp: Luckily a fire engine passed me and about 8 fit men leapt out bundled me into the car and pushed me to a bus stop:flrt: The car is still there until Steve comes home shortly and he can ring the breakdown company as the stupid man let it lapse and I have just had to renew it:whip: I got a Taxi home as although it was only about a 30 minute walk Claude was definately not up to it.
> 
> Claude was allowed home with more heart tablets and I have been told the vet will ring me later as he needs to talk to me :gasp: I think hes going to tell me he has a very enlarged heart as this is what he mentioned earlier. Poor Claude, Mummy`s little Soldier
> All in all I have had a really naff day


 
 hun your having a shizer time of it at the moment wish i could give you a big hug :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Just finished feeding Boris after walking to the car with Steve while we waited for the roadside recovery. Do you know what he said when he saw the car :gasp: Poor Girl:bash::bash::bash: Nothing was said about me breaking down and having to get Claude home or the firemen etc, OH NOOOOO he was just worried about his flaming car:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Just finished feeding Boris after walking to the car with Steve while we waited for the roadside recovery. Do you know what he said when he saw the car :gasp: Poor Girl:bash::bash::bash: Nothing was said about me breaking down and having to get Claude home or the firemen etc, OH NOOOOO he was just worried about his flaming car:devil:


thats men for you hun :bash::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> thats men for you hun :bash::lol2:


So right!

I remember years ago I was going to a friends' house to meet Barry and I was in his car. I hit a patch of black ice and decided it would be better to hit a sapling tree than a solid lampost and so headed for that!!

I walked in the house and said I've bumped your car and out he rushed to look at the damage - not a word to me about whether I was all right - nope - straight to the car!!! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So right!
> 
> I remember years ago I was going to a friends' house to meet Barry and I was in his car. I hit a patch of black ice and decided it would be better to hit a sapling tree than a solid lampost and so headed for that!!
> 
> I walked in the house and said I've bumped your car and out he rushed to look at the damage - not a word to me about whether I was all right - nope - straight to the car!!! :bash:


 
lol men are ace aint they ha ha 

hmmm i wonder why i dont miss them that much lol

i guess im just so cautious as to who i let into my life now cos of lewis he has been through too much as have i 

so its easier to stay single an avoid hurt


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Barry is and always has been passionate about his cars. When Iain lived at home and borrowed Barry's car on a regular basis, he and I used to joke that if we ever bumped it we would never go and tell Barry, we would just get out the car and walk away and never looked back.

Believe me I thought about it when I hit that ice!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: Barry is and always has been passionate about his cars. When Iain lived at home and borrowed Barry's car on a regular basis, he and I used to joke that if we ever bumped it we would never go and tell Barry, we would just get out the car and walk away and never looked back.
> 
> Believe me I thought about it when I hit that ice!!! :lol2:


lol that did make me chuckle lol


ooo have had a break through with havoc tonight 

he has been a bit bitey with me since coming home 

but nerys and i have come to the conclusion he is holding a grudge cos i sent him away 

though tonight he has come an plonked himself on my lap 4 times an snuggled down 

so im getting there back in his good books again :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's great news, Emma, hope it continues to improve! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Im none the wiser about Claude as the vet hasnt rang. Hes a great vet and very talented but crap at ringing owners:bash: No doubt he will ring at 8.30 in the morning so no lie in for me. Ive already fell asleep once tonight Im just so tired
I think tomorrow I will set a crate up in the living room for Boris as hes getting so bored now hes mobile. Im sure he will be better if he can see whats going on as hes taken to crying now when hes awake, he must be so lonely on his own. The problem now is once he comes downstairs and the other dogs accept him nobody is going to want to part with him:bash:
I refuse to send him back to the breeder until he can fend for himself and is a proper puppy so I have no other option other than to bring him downstairs


----------



## Shell195

Emma Im so glad Havoc is becoming a cuddlebum:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Caught between a rock and a hard place there Shell???

Don't envy you!!


----------



## asm1006

Shell195 said:


> Sorry for the delay with the Claude update but the :censor: car broke down on the way back from the vets. Its got fuel in it but it just lost power and stopped on the approach to a roundabout. Its already booked into the garage on Friday as it was poorly sick to begin with and now its dead:bash:
> I had Claude in the car and was trying to push a 4x4 on my own and the police came past looked at me and drove off :gasp: Luckily a fire engine passed me and about 8 fit men leapt out bundled me into the car and pushed me to a bus stop:flrt: The car is still there until Steve comes home shortly and he can ring the breakdown company as the stupid man let it lapse and I have just had to renew it:whip: I got a Taxi home as although it was only about a 30 minute walk Claude was definately not up to it.
> 
> Claude was allowed home with more heart tablets and I have been told the vet will ring me later as he needs to talk to me :gasp: I think hes going to tell me he has a very enlarged heart as this is what he mentioned earlier. Poor Claude, Mummy`s little Soldier
> All in all I have had a really naff day


Aw hun. Poor you and Claude. At least you were rescued by firemen:2thumb:
so theres a blessing to OH letting breakdown cover lapse.
Men eh? 
My hubby borrowed sat nav off his dad and the amount of times I told him to lock the largo....:bash: yup you guessed it-nicked the sat nav was. He had to buy another -was not cheap as his dad had an expensive one and did he moan about how hard his wallet had been hit. Honestly, perhaps if he locked the blasted car....listened to me (yeah right) insurance would have covered it-mind you they know best eh?:whistling2:


----------



## asm1006

Oh and need abit of advice as Madam Baylee has the squits and no clue why as she is well otherwise.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im none the wiser about Claude as the vet hasnt rang. Hes a great vet and very talented but crap at ringing owners:bash: No doubt he will ring at 8.30 in the morning so no lie in for me. Ive already fell asleep once tonight Im just so tired
> I think tomorrow I will set a crate up in the living room for Boris as hes getting so bored now hes mobile. Im sure he will be better if he can see whats going on as hes taken to crying now when hes awake, he must be so lonely on his own. The problem now is once he comes downstairs and the other dogs accept him nobody is going to want to part with him:bash:
> I refuse to send him back to the breeder until he can fend for himself and is a proper puppy so I have no other option other than to bring him downstairs





Shell195 said:


> Emma Im so glad Havoc is becoming a cuddlebum:flrt:





feorag said:


> Caught between a rock and a hard place there Shell???
> 
> Don't envy you!!


 
yups i agree 100% with eileen on that one hun 

really dont envy you with what your going to have to do 



LOL yes havoc is being alot better with me which saves my arms and hands :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Oh and need abit of advice as Madam Baylee has the squits and no clue why as she is well otherwise.


has she eaten anything or got hold of anything that she shouldnt have ?


----------



## Shell195

Vet has just rang and I told him I thought he had been abducted by aliens:whistling2: Im so glad he has a sense of humour:lol2:
Claude has a very enlarged heart and it is pressing on the windpipe which is causing the cough. He is to stay on heart tablets and is also to have a course of anti-bs and anti inflamms(If these help him he is to stay on them). I asked him how long he could live like this and he said the maximum of a year:bash:


----------



## asm1006

Shell195 said:


> Vet has just rang and I told him I thought he had been abducted by aliens:whistling2: Im so glad he has a sense of humour:lol2:
> Claude has a very enlarged heart and it is pressing on the windpipe which is causing the cough. He is to stay on heart tablets and is also to have a course of anti-bs and anti inflamms(If these help him he is to stay on them). I asked him how long he could live like this and he said the maximum of a year:bash:


aw no thats not good

as for Baylee nothing eaten she shouldn't have as far as I know...she seems ok, no more runny poo atm


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> aw no thats not good
> 
> as for Baylee nothing eaten she shouldn't have as far as I know...she seems ok, no more runny poo atm


 
Ive replied on your Baylee thread


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear that news Shell - a year isn't long enough is it?

I hope the tablets do work though and that he has a good quality of life for whatever he has left.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So sorry to hear that news Shell - a year isn't long enough is it?
> 
> I hope the tablets do work though and that he has a good quality of life for whatever he has left.


 
I will never let him suffer as you know, I just hope when its his time he quietly goes in his sleep but that has never happened to me yet.
I agree a year isnt long enough as time passes so quickly


----------



## Shell195

Im just setting up a crate in the living room for Boris as when he kicks off now it upsets the Chinchillas and they join in making the most bizarre noises :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I will never let him suffer as you know, I just hope when its his time he quietly goes in his sleep but that has never happened to me yet.
> I agree a year isnt long enough as time passes so quickly


I do indeed know and yes, sadly it never seems to happen to me neither.

However, unless I was sitting with them watching them die in their sleep I would always worry in case they weren't asleep and died in fear and pain. At least with euthanasia, you know that they don't die in pain and you are there with them to comfort them to the very end.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

That's so true Eileen, big hug to you Shell.

Eileen did you get your woofer yet?


----------



## feorag

Saturday, Saturday, Saturday, Saturday!!! (Saturday Night's all right for fighting!) :lol2: Good old The Who!!!

Barry is picking him up on Saturday afternoon and will get him settled down a bit before I go back home with the girls on Monday - I'm up in Scotland at the minute!

Really bad timing - just wishing he'd come in a bit earlier or a week later - that would have been perfick!!! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww Shell {{{hugs}}} I am so sorry. But at least you get to spend a bit more time with him and can make whatever he has left the best he could possibly wish for!

I bet you are excited, Eileen!! I understand completely!!


----------



## Shell195

Claude sleeps in the bed with us so we would know if there was a problem, in fact 8 dogs sleep in or on the bed with us:blush: Claude and Murphy who were both handreared dive strainght under the duvet at bedtime then when they get to hot we lift the duvet so they can get back out:lol2:

Eileen :lol2: My kids were brought up with "The Who" as my ex husband loved them which is why they keep singing "Boris the Spider" to the pup :roll:

My car has gone off to be fixed, Chris`s friends Dad is a mechanic and has said he will fix it. After putting a diagnostic machine on it, it appears to be the headgaskett that needs replacing which is great news


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yeah! Our Pick Me Up article is out today  They got several details wrong (including the date... apparently, I came to visit for the first time a year after we actually got married) and it's so cheesy, but oh well *lol*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen :lol2: My kids were brought up with "The Who" as my ex husband loved them which is why they keep singing "Boris the Spider" to the pup :roll:


One of the reasons why I love all the CSIs - the music is excellent! :2thumb:

I know what you mean about Claude, but you see I keep remembering that Briagha slept in bed with me every night and if I'd woke up in the morning and he'd been dead next to me I would have been fine with that, cos I would have known he died in his sleep and didn't suffer. But Sod's Law decreed that his heart would give out when I was at work, so I never knew the circumstances and I _hatedI that!_



Amalthea said:


> Oh yeah! Our Pick Me Up article is out today  They got several details wrong (including the date... apparently, I came to visit for the first time a year after we actually got married) and it's so cheesy, but oh well *lol*


Well you posted that too late! I've just been to the shop today to buy a magazine!! :bash:

And by the way, cheesy is what they all do - sorry!!!


----------



## Shell195

I must get the mag tomorrow and you can correct the information for me:lol2:

The lucky thing with our animals is they are NEVER left alone but I would still like to be with him at the end so no far away trips will be planned(not that I ever go anywhere anyway:lol2
Claude doesnt think hes ill as he`s stilly a yappy little sh1t and rushing to the door if anyone knocks. Its not nice hearing him cough though:whip: One good think the vet said though was there was very little fluid on his lungs which means the diuretics are working
Ive brought the pup downstairs and Karla(GSD) is delighted, She adores puppies even to the point of trying to curl round them if they will stay still long enough. She kept licking him while he was trying to hang off her lip with his gums:lol2: She also tried to get in the crate with him and curl up on the heated pad. Kye(Rottie) was fascinated by him and the rest were like Oh yeah another pup, so what. My lot are so accepting of puppies and kittens but Kye is so clumsy so when I let Boris out of the crate for a play I will have to watch he doesnt stand on him
Hes a lot quieter down here so he must have been lonely upstairs.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Aw bless him!


----------



## farmercoope

feorag said:


> Would the dog be left for more than 4 hours alone Joe??
> 
> I ask because the Guide dogs for the Blind often have failed guide dogs needing homes and the GSDs are the ones nobody wants - everyone seems to want the labs and the retrievers. I contacted them, but when I said 1 day a week it _might_ be left for longer than 4 hours, but no more than 5 at the most, they said it was their policy not to home them to homes where they would be left for longer than 4 hours because they aren't used to being left alone.
> 
> So you could try them.
> 
> I just checked out this site for local breeders German Shepherd Breeders in North East England and looked on their websites to see if they had any adults for rehoming. Failing which I would have contacted a local breeder and ask if they had any juveniles for rehoming or asked them to contact me if they ever got one back in.
> 
> BTW thanks for that website Shell - how well you know me, cos I was thinking of Scottish or Gaelic names.


 
Sorry Eileen have just seen this, unfortunately one or two days a week it could be upto 5-6 hours even though someone would be coming to let it out during that time but thats all. Will contact them and see what they say though, thanks for the help!


----------



## farmercoope

Amalthea said:


> Oh yeah! Our Pick Me Up article is out today  They got several details wrong (including the date... apparently, I came to visit for the first time a year after we actually got married) and it's so cheesy, but oh well *lol*


Gonna have to go to tescos for it at some point me thinks!


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I coulda written in better, cuz, ya know, we lived it *lol* The CHEESE!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Claude doesnt think hes ill as he`s stilly a yappy little sh1t and rushing to the door if anyone knocks. Its not nice hearing him cough though:whip: One good think the vet said though was there was very little fluid on his lungs which means the diuretics are working


I remember it was Briagha coughing that made me take him to the vets when we discovered he had cardiomyopathy.


Shell195 said:


> Ive brought the pup downstairs and Karla(GSD) is delighted, She adores puppies even to the point of trying to curl round them if they will stay still long enough. She kept licking him while he was trying to hang off her lip with his gums:lol2: She also tried to get in the crate with him and curl up on the heated pad. Kye(Rottie) was fascinated by him and the rest were like Oh yeah another pup, so what. My lot are so accepting of puppies and kittens but Kye is so clumsy so when I let Boris out of the crate for a play I will have to watch he doesnt stand on him
> Hes a lot quieter down here so he must have been lonely upstairs.


Have to agree with you Shell, I think he's getting to the age where he's not happy to go back to sleep after feeding and is ready for more interaction, so must be feeling lonely, so it sounds like a great idea that he's now in the thick of things :lol2:



farmercoope said:


> Sorry Eileen have just seen this, unfortunately one or two days a week it could be upto 5-6 hours even though someone would be coming to let it out during that time but thats all. Will contact them and see what they say though, thanks for the help!


I'm sure if you tell them that the pup will be alone for 5-6 hours even if it's only 1 day, that they will say no. I told them that my part-time job is occasional (only when we have school bookings) and often wouldn't be longer than 4 hours, but they still said no.



Amalthea said:


> Gary and I coulda written in better, cuz, ya know, we lived it *lol* The CHEESE!!!


You sure did! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

pick me up what?! sorry to be rude but what is the story about hun?

shell boris sounds like him and the others will get on! 

well missy is settled a LOT more i got 4 hours sleap she didnt wanna play as much when we got under the duvet and cuddled she was asleap before me :gasp::2thumb::no1: xx


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> pick me up what?! sorry to be rude but what is the story about hun?
> 
> shell boris sounds like him and the others will get on!
> 
> well missy is settled a LOT more i got 4 hours sleap she didnt wanna play as much when we got under the duvet and cuddled she was asleap before me :gasp::2thumb::no1: xx


Con Im glad Missy likes to snuggle there is nothing as soothing as a cuddley kitty in bed:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Well the car has more wrong with it than first thought, hopefully he can get it running again then we can sell it as spares or repair and put the money towards a new one. I cant manage without a car:bash:

I am well and truly shattered tonight and nearly fell asleep again. Everything is catching up with me I think.
Im hoping Boris will eat well tonight then he can be left overnight with a dish of puppy milk but we will see.........


----------



## feorag

Sounds so familiar, Shell. I remember when we were rearing the squirrels, I thought a couple of weeks, didn't realise they don't wean until they are 7 weeks old! :gasp:

5 weeks down the line I was on automatic pilot and totally cream crackered!! On a couple of nights I just couldn't lift my head from the pillow and Barry fed them both himself, I honestly was physically unable to get out of bed!


----------



## feorag

I could fancy one of these contraptions - I wonder if Barry would make me one???

YouTube - Somalis like wheels too!

YouTube - More Somali on a wheel

And this one made me LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdVTq4NWmqE&feature=fvw

.


----------



## Amalthea

Conner, Pick Me Up is a magazine (housewife reading material)  The story is about how Gary and I met


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I could fancy one of these contraptions - I wonder if Barry would make me one???
> 
> YouTube - Somalis like wheels too!
> 
> YouTube - More Somali on a wheel
> 
> And this one made me LOL
> 
> YouTube - ????????????
> 
> .


Ive wanted a cat wheel for ages, Sphynxskin on here makes them but they are very expensive. If Barry makes you one then I need the plans:whistling2:

I love that last video the cats expression is wonderful:lol2:


----------



## feorag

It is, isn't it?? He looks like he's trying to 'glare' the sticky paper off his paws by will power alone!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Love that last kitty. *serious face* Of course I would never find any sort of amusement out of a cat in that situation!


----------



## feorag

Course you wouldn't!! :roll: :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> nopes he hasnt already.........but i was thinking the same......where are you planning on keeping all these animals your going to get ?


 
i know this was posted days ago but in my defense, i cant keep up with you all :lol2:

what do you mean where is he going to keep ALL these animals? hes got a few hogs, a dog a rabbit a kitten and he wants a skunk...... im pretty sure he can keep them in the house and still have plenty of room. That list of animals is nowhere near as many as you and i have got seperately emma, and his house is bigger than both yours and ours! 
i have my own seperate issues with it bein a bengal but he has more than enough room at his house to keep half a dozen animals quite happily. Whether or not the combination of the type of animals is going to work is another matter:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know this was posted days ago but in my defense, i cant keep up with you all :lol2:
> 
> what do you mean where is he going to keep ALL these animals? hes got a few hogs, a dog a rabbit a kitten and he wants a skunk...... im pretty sure he can keep them in the house and still have plenty of room. That list of animals is nowhere near as many as you and i have got seperately emma, and his house is bigger than both yours and ours!
> i have my own seperate issues with it bein a bengal but he has more than enough room at his house to keep half a dozen animals quite happily. Whether or not the combination of the type of animals is going to work is another matter:lol2:


well the reason i asked as he told me he was planning to keep them all in his bedroom............

he has asked me numerous times in conversations about keeping them all in his bedroom and if the other animals would be at risk keeping a free roaming skunk in with them....

i for one wouldnt risk it i know what skunks are capable of when they have their minds set to it but each to their own hey


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> well the reason i asked as he told me he was planning to keep them all in his bedroom............
> 
> he has asked me numerous times in conversations about keeping them all in his bedroom and if the other animals would be at risk keeping a free roaming skunk in with them....
> 
> i for one wouldnt risk it i know what skunks are capable of when they have their minds set to it but each to their own hey


 
keepin them all in his room as in what? the cat, the skunk n the hogs? not the dog? 
i dont think that would work but i think he has enough room to be able to house them a little more sensibly than that


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> keepin them all in his room as in what? the cat, the skunk n the hogs? not the dog?
> i dont think that would work but i think he has enough room to be able to house them a little more sensibly than that


yes all in his bedroom as in the skunk the hogs the chins and cat

thats the only reason i questioned i wasnt having a go just asking a question


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Emmaj said:


> yes all in his bedroom as in the skunk the hogs the chins and cat
> 
> thats the only reason i questioned i wasnt having a go just asking a question


i was just pickin up on the ALL bit as it sounded like you were implyin he was gettin tons of animals when if you think about it, it isnt that many, we have more common domestics than that ::lol2::


----------



## Emmaj

it wasnt directed in that way though.........i can only go on what he has asked me about hence why i asked the question i was curious thats all


----------



## feorag

Sorry Cat, but I have to say I'm with Emma here - if connor has said he wanted to keep all his pets in his bedroom, I just don't think that's fair.

To be honest, he'd have bucklies chance at keeping a Bengal happy in one room anyway.

Jen I've just read your story and yes, cheesy did come to mind too. Shame magazines like this do that and make every nice, feelgood straightforward story into a cheesy drama, but that's what sells papers! Nice photo of you and Gary and I'd no idea that when you two got together you'd only every exchanged e-mails and letters! :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

is there anybody there.........................(said in ghosty halloween voice!)


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> is there anybody there.........................(said in ghosty halloween voice!)


Peeeeeeeeka Boooooo:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## leggy

Halllooooooo:lol2: Emma im going to pm you in a bit: victory:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I now have a picture of a witch, ghosts and ghouls in my head Ha Ha


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Halllooooooo:lol2: Emma im going to pm you in a bit: victory:


 
ooooooo okies dokies hun 

hows ya doing woman ?

you have my num you can text me ya know too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I now have a picture of a witch, ghosts and ghouls in my head Ha Ha


 
Oooo which witch is we witch hunting?:lol2:


----------



## leggy

I keep forgetting i have it :lol2: Will text you later then. Im good i think:lol2: You ok


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> I keep forgetting i have it :lol2: Will text you later then. Im good i think:lol2: You ok


lol bless ya hee hee 

yupos im doing good here ta 

im lookin after my mates 2 yr old for an hour or so while she is shopping 

OMG how scarey is in the night garden iggle bloomin piggle an oopsie daisy 

she brought the dvd with her 

i think i have been scared for life watching it :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol bless ya hee hee
> 
> yupos im doing good here ta
> 
> im lookin after my mates 2 yr old for an hour or so while she is shopping
> 
> OMG how scarey is in the night garden iggle bloomin piggle an oopsie daisy
> 
> she brought the dvd with her
> 
> i think i have been scared for life watching it :blush::lol2:


IgglePiggle is soooooooooooooooooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> IgglePiggle is soooooooooooooooooooo cute:flrt:


The bloomin tomboli woos what ever they are called made me laugh 

why do i put myself through these things :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Oooo which witch is we witch hunting?:lol2:


Can think of a few on here! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Can think of a few on here! :lol2:


hmmmm yesh ahhh yesh i see your point very clearly now :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Can think of a few on here! :lol2:


 
Not long until the new boy comes home I bet you are really excited:jump:
Do you think Barry is too??


----------



## leggy

Emmaj said:


> lol bless ya hee hee
> 
> yupos im doing good here ta
> 
> im lookin after my mates 2 yr old for an hour or so while she is shopping
> 
> OMG how scarey is in the night garden iggle bloomin piggle an oopsie daisy
> 
> she brought the dvd with her
> 
> i think i have been scared for life watching it :blush::lol2:


Yep i wont have it on in my hose it just very wrong. Iggle piggle looks like a Blue Condom to me:blush: Its just wrong. What was in there heads when they thout of it :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Not long until the new boy comes home I bet you are really excited:jump:
> Do you think Barry is too??


 
Oooo yeah not long at all :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Yep i wont have it on in my hose it just very wrong. Iggle piggle looks like a Blue Condom to me:blush: Its just wrong. What was in there heads when they thout of it :lol2:


LOOOOOOOOOOL i love that and you know lookin at igglepiggle again yes yes your so right :no1::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## leggy

You wont be able to get that out your head now :lol2:


----------



## MSL

I think you lot are trying to tell me something, I disappear and you all come back on......

now going to go into a corner and cries to myself.............no bobody loves me everybody hates me, think I'm going to eat worms...........lalalalalalalalllalalalalall


----------



## Shell195

Im horrified Ive just been on this thread African Pygmy Hedgehog setups? and was busy replying when someone pointed out to me the user name and posts. There are some sickos on here:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Not long until the new boy comes home I bet you are really excited:jump:
> Do you think Barry is too??


Yes, I do Shell. We've been going over names and last night he told me the ones he liked, but I wasn't keen on most of them (nothing new there, then :lol so I texted him the ones I liked, told him to consider them and the ones he'd chosen and then let me know his favs

His list:

Zak (which I like, but the flat coat one of my oldest friends lost last year was called Zak and I really don't want to use a name that I associate with another animal.
Jed - again my mum & dad's labrador was called Jed
Castro - nope!!
Oscar - my friend's OES was called that, but I don't like it anyway
Satch - don't like it
Alaska - kind of like it but not enough

My list:

I quite fancied Sirius, cos he's a black dog (Sirius Black obviously), but also because Sirius is the dog star and the brightest star in the night sky and his registered name is Midnight but although Barry liked it, he texted me the 3 he prefers this morning and that wasn't one of them.
Skye
Kentra
Corrie
Troy
Tiree
Kai
Storm.

Barry's favs that came back this morning were Skye, Storm and Zak - so I've chosen Skye - decision made!!

I've been in every pet section of every shop I've been in and got loads of stuff - toys, chews, etc. 

There's a chain of shops up here called XS Stock that sell excess stock (surprising :gasp and they've got a huge range of dog beds, problem is that I think the medium one is too small and the large one is bloody huge!!! The medium one is priced on the tag at £29.99 and they are selling it for £14.99. But it's about 3' x 2' and I think that might be too small once he matures and fills out. So not sure what to do. The other one is about 5' long and 3' wide and would probs fill our kitchen floor!!!

So not sure what to do!


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> You wont be able to get that out your head now :lol2:


tell me about it arrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhh lol:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> I think you lot are trying to tell me something, I disappear and you all come back on......
> 
> now going to go into a corner and cries to myself.............no bobody loves me everybody hates me, think I'm going to eat worms...........lalalalalalalalllalalalalall


awwwwwwwwwww pen no we loves ya hun 



Shell195 said:


> Im horrified Ive just been on this thread African Pygmy Hedgehog setups? and was busy replying when someone pointed out to me the user name and posts. There are some sickos on here:bash:


 
i know i had to double read the profile too 

i was shocked at you replying nicely to him/her at 1st :lol2: then realised you musnt have noticed i was just gonna pm you then saw you had posted another reply

why do people think its funny do to things like that :bash::devil:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, I do Shell. We've been going over names and last night he told me the ones he liked, but I wasn't keen on most of them (nothing new there, then :lol so I texted him the ones I liked, told him to consider them and the ones he'd chosen and then let me know his favs
> 
> His list:
> 
> Zak (which I like, but the flat coat one of my oldest friends lost last year was called Zak and I really don't want to use a name that I associate with another animal.
> Jed - again my mum & dad's labrador was called Jed
> Castro - nope!!
> Oscar - my friend's OES was called that, but I don't like it anyway
> Satch - don't like it
> Alaska - kind of like it but not enough
> 
> My list:
> 
> I quite fancied Sirius, cos he's a black dog (Sirius Black obviously), but also because Sirius is the dog star and the brightest star in the night sky and his registered name is Midnight but although Barry liked it, he texted me the 3 he prefers this morning and that wasn't one of them.
> Skye
> Kentra
> Corrie
> Troy
> Tiree
> Kai
> Storm.
> 
> Barry's favs that came back this morning were Skye, Storm and Zak - so I've chosen Skye - decision made!!
> 
> I've been in every pet section of every shop I've been in and got loads of stuff - toys, chews, etc.
> 
> There's a chain of shops up here called XS Stock that sell excess stock (surprising :gasp and they've got a huge range of dog beds, problem is that I think the medium one is too small and the large one is bloody huge!!! The medium one is priced on the tag at £29.99 and they are selling it for £14.99. But it's about 3' x 2' and I think that might be too small once he matures and fills out. So not sure what to do. The other one is about 5' long and 3' wide and would probs fill our kitchen floor!!!
> 
> So not sure what to do!


 

oooooo i likes Zak, Oscar, Troy and kai :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ive found that GSD curl up small and have even found my girl curled up in a small box. Kye my Rottie has a medium sized bed and he fits in with plenty of room left as he to curls up tightly so I would go with a medium sized one. We bought a large bed for Mitch my GSD boy who was huge but we should have got the smaller size as the space was wasted. Ive still got his bed but refuse to use it as he died in it and it brings back bad memories:bash:
Karla in the box (in moult)


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive found that GSD curl up small and have even found my girl curled up in a small box. Kye my Rottie has a medium sized bed and he fits in with plenty of room left as he to curls up tightly so I would go with a medium sized one. We bought a large bed for Mitch my GSD boy who was huge but we should have got the smaller size as the space was wasted. Ive still got his bed but refuse to use it as he died in it and it brings back bad memories:bash:
> Karla in the box
> image


 
lol shell if she moved her tail a tiny bit she could squeeze her nose in too :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Not long until the new boy comes home I bet you are really excited:jump:
> Do you think Barry is too??


Yes, I do Shell. We've been going over names and last night he texted me the ones he liked, but I wasn't keen on most of them (nothing new there, then :lol and I texted him the ones I liked.

His list:

Zak (which I like, but the flat coat one of my oldest friends lost last year was called Zak and I really don't want to use a name that I associate with another animal.
Jed - again my mum & dad's labrador was called Jed
Castro - nope!!
Oscar - my friend's OES was called that, but I don't like it anyway
Satch - don't like it
Alaska - kind of like it but not enough

My list:

I quite fancied Sirius, cos he's a black dog (Sirius Black obviously), but also because Sirius is the dog star and the brightest star in the night sky and his registered name is Midnight but although Barry liked it, he texted me the 3 he prefers this morning and that wasn't one of them.
Skye
Kentra
Corrie
Troy
Tiree
Kai
Storm.

Barry's favs that came back this morning were Skye, Storm and Zak - so I've chosen Skye - decision made!!


----------



## leggy

Shell195 said:


> Im horrified Ive just been on this thread African Pygmy Hedgehog setups? and was busy replying when someone pointed out to me the user name and posts. There are some sickos on here:bash:


Must be a lack of sleep as im not getting it :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Must be a lack of sleep as im not getting it :blush:


 
its been deleted now and offending person removed i think lol


----------



## leggy

Oh right :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Oh right :2thumb:


 
lol yes bless shell it took her a while to realise 

its been deleted now though so all can go back to normal happy RFUK :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im horrified Ive just been on this thread African Pygmy Hedgehog setups? and was busy replying when someone pointed out to me the user name and posts. There are some sickos on here:bash:


I'm not getting it either! The name means nothing to me at all and the link Shell posted says it's still there, so what's it all about - *need *to know!!! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Ive found that GSD curl up small and have even found my girl curled up in a small box. Kye my Rottie has a medium sized bed and he fits in with plenty of room left as he to curls up tightly so I would go with a medium sized one. We bought a large bed for Mitch my GSD boy who was huge but we should have got the smaller size as the space was wasted. Ive still got his bed but refuse to use it as he died in it and it brings back bad memories:bash:
> Karla in the box (in moult)
> image


See, that was what I was thinking, remembering how Leo and Amber tended to curl up. I remember also my Afghans used to sleep in a chopped down laundry basket and they have much longer legs than a GSD. I think I'll go back and get the medium one then. I think they're really good value for money - about 4" thick cushion, removable outer cover in peachskin fabric looking like suede.

My computer's playing up and I didn't realise my first post had gone, thought I'd caught the back button and lost in, whereas I must have caught the submit one instead, so apologies that it appears twice! :lol2:

So Shell you need to pm me with the details of this aph thread!


----------



## Emmaj

Eileen i have pm'd you with the basics of what it was about :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Eileen i have pm'd you with the basics of what it was about :2thumb:


Me too


----------



## feorag

Thanks girls, it all makes sense now - just couldn't understand why they left Shell's post in, cos it doesn't make any sense in relation to the original question now!!


----------



## Emmaj

LOL eileen they nearly left the erm......posters 1st post and profile up 

i think if it hadnt been pointed out then they could have got away with posting more 

and the mods were quick on removing it which is also a good thing too


----------



## Emmaj

lol eileen i see your point now too 

i have just been back and read it and nopes shells post makes no sense at all :lol2:


----------



## Brat

My cats are still in the cattery.. They've been there 3 weeks on Monday and my bill stands at £252 lol :O I can't keep them in there much longer but the house we were having has fell through so still nowhere to live, ARGHHHHH!!


----------



## feorag

Oh heck!! That sounds pretty dreadful - what are you gonna do??


----------



## Shell195

Brat said:


> My cats are still in the cattery.. They've been there 3 weeks on Monday and my bill stands at £252 lol :O I can't keep them in there much longer but the house we were having has fell through so still nowhere to live, ARGHHHHH!!


 
That must be such a worry for you, do you not have anyone with a spare room who could care for them until you get sorted? I presume the cattery is doing you a discount due to the longstay as most will do this if asked


----------



## stitch

hi guys 

i have an 11 week old tabby and was just wondering what you guys do to show your cats when they are doing something wrong i have tried clapping, tried saying NO in a authoritarian voice and tried squirting her with water ( which she now loves ) lol and nothing seems to work have tried all the things i did with my last cat and plenty of things out of umpteen books but she doesn't seem to take notice of anything. 

any suggestion welcome lol :welcome:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Sorry Cat, but I have to say I'm with Emma here - if connor has said he wanted to keep all his pets in his bedroom, I just don't think that's fair.
> 
> To be honest, he'd have bucklies chance at keeping a Bengal happy in one room anyway.
> 
> Jen I've just read your story and yes, cheesy did come to mind too. Shame magazines like this do that and make every nice, feelgood straightforward story into a cheesy drama, but that's what sells papers! Nice photo of you and Gary and I'd no idea that when you two got together you'd only every exchanged e-mails and letters! :2thumb:


i wasnt agreein that he should keep all his animals in one room though eileen, emma said where do you plan on keepin all these animals, nowhere was it mentioned about them bein in his bedroom until AFTER id posted. i dont agree they should all be kept in one room, though his house is plenty big enough imo to house half a dozen animals. i was commentin as both myself and emma have had a significantly bigger amount of animals in smaller houses. if if have known he intended on them being in his bedroom it would have been a different comment all together, that was all :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home... Today is Gary's burpday and we spent it at Chester Zoo  And we will be going to the movies soon, as well (he is a slasher fan and wants to see Halloween 2). There are pics up on my fb


----------



## feorag

I realise that Cat. :notworthy:

Maybe my terminology was bad in that I said I agreed with Emma *if* Connor was saying to keep them in his bedroom. I didn't for one minute think that you were saying it was OK for him to do that!

Lord knows loads of us probably keep more animals than our houses can adequately provide for, but confining to a bedroom isn't a good idea.

Nothing offensive meant by that, so please don't think so.

Hmm... maybe I'm still smarting from an aggressive comment directed at me on another thread!

Jen, enjoy the slasher movie!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I realise that Cat. :notworthy:
> 
> Maybe my terminology was bad in that I said I agreed with Emma *if* Connor was saying to keep them in his bedroom. I didn't for one minute think that you were saying it was OK for him to do that!
> 
> Lord knows loads of us probably keep more animals than our houses can adequately provide for, but confining to a bedroom isn't a good idea.
> 
> Nothing offensive meant by that, so please don't think so.
> 
> Hmm... maybe I'm still smarting from an aggressive comment directed at me on another thread!
> 
> Jen, enjoy the slasher movie!!


what agressive comment? by who? want me to get um for ya eileen? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I realise that Cat. :notworthy:
> 
> Maybe my terminology was bad in that I said I agreed with Emma *if* Connor was saying to keep them in his bedroom. I didn't for one minute think that you were saying it was OK for him to do that!
> 
> Lord knows loads of us probably keep more animals than our houses can adequately provide for, but confining to a bedroom isn't a good idea.
> 
> Nothing offensive meant by that, so please don't think so.
> 
> Hmm... maybe I'm still smarting from an aggressive comment directed at me on another thread!
> 
> Jen, enjoy the slasher movie!!


 
hmmm yeah i have just been reading that :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

my ears were burning so i read on here ha ha tut yous lot talking about me :Na_Na_Na_Na:ha ha ha


----------



## feorag

:lol2: me and Shell are laughing about it in pms. Cheeky b*tch needs a chuffing black eye!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: me and Shell are laughing about it in pms. Cheeky b*tch needs a chuffing black eye!!!


 
Oooo my word lol i have never seen you type like that :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*gasp* Eileen!!!


----------



## feorag

Emma, I'm the most easygoing person you'll ever meet, but when I make an innocent comment out of ignorance and some idiot comes back and accuses me of thinking I'm a *world*expert, then my easygoing-ness goes flying out the window and I get a bit cross!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *gasp* Eileen!!!


:roll2: PMSL


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tell me!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Emma, I'm the most easygoing person you'll ever meet, but when I make an innocent comment out of ignorance and some idiot comes back and accuses me of thinking I'm a *world*expert, then my easygoing-ness goes flying out the window and I get a bit cross!! :lol2:


wahoooooooo fiesty laydeeeeeeee go eileen, go eileen 

hee hee 

i dont blame you i totally agree with you hun :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> tell me!


 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/392325-rat-id-check-please-thank-2.html


----------



## feorag

Do you know this thread keeps me sane! Everyone on here is so 'normal'!!

Helpful, non-aggressive, people who I identify with, just ordinary nice people. If it wasn't for this thread, I think I'd p*ss off! :lol2:

But I love chatting on her with you, so I won't!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Do you know this thread keeps me sane! Everyone on here is so 'normal'!!
> 
> Helpful, non-aggressive, people who I identify with, just ordinary nice people. If it wasn't for this thread, I think I'd p*ss off! :lol2:
> 
> But I love chatting on her with you, so I won't!! :lol2:


awwwwwww i so agree with you, this thread is one of the only reasons i hang around too :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Me too:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwwwwwww shucks i wuvs you guys :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Now I wouldn't go that far!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

A Group hug is called for :grouphug:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feck off ya bunch of silly coots, before i box ya one :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: don't you do sentiment then Cat??? :lol2:

Notice you beat a hasty retreat on that thread - coward!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Now I wouldn't go that far!!! :lol2:






Shell195 said:


> A Group hug is called for :grouphug:


yay group hugs wahoooooo



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> feck off ya bunch of silly coots, before i box ya one :lol2:


 how mean LOLOL


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen said non agressive people on this thread....i was being fu..... nevermind :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... I agree, Eileen!! I only ever really check on this thread on this forum. Can't be bothered with the rest of the shite


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I think Cat is a spoilsport:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen said non agressive people on this thread....i was being fu..... nevermind :lol2:


LOL only you hey :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Was 'cked' supposed to be added where the ... was then Cat???


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Was 'cked' supposed to be added where the ... was then Cat???


i think it might of had an er on the end too of that :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ok can someone ive me a bit of advice where my brain damaged kitten is concerned please. 
The problem is that half the time I cant get him to use either of the two litter trays I have in my hallway.
When they are first cleaned he uses them striaght away but after that he goes up to the front door and does his business there.
I have tried moving the litter tray into the corner he uses and he just changes the corner and i have tried repel all spray which is supposed to stop them wanting to use that area to no avail.I have tried putting him into the litter trays if i catch him in the act but he just stops and then goes and does it in the corner regardless. The other place he insists on using is my dogs bed even if the dogs are in residence which can be quite disgusting and i am at my whits end as the dogs end up stinky of cat wee and there is only so often you can wash the dog in a week without causing skin problems. And one of the dog already has skin problems.
Any ideas would be gratefully received as letting him outside is not an option due to him being brain damaged.
Thanx Sam


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> ok can someone ive me a bit of advice where my brain damaged kitten is concerned please.
> The problem is that half the time I cant get him to use either of the two litter trays I have in my hallway.
> When they are first cleaned he uses them striaght away but after that he goes up to the front door and does his business there.
> I have tried moving the litter tray into the corner he uses and he just changes the corner and i have tried repel all spray which is supposed to stop them wanting to use that area to no avail.I have tried putting him into the litter trays if i catch him in the act but he just stops and then goes and does it in the corner regardless. The other place he insists on using is my dogs bed even if the dogs are in residence which can be quite disgusting and i am at my whits end as the dogs end up stinky of cat wee and there is only so often you can wash the dog in a week without causing skin problems. And one of the dog already has skin problems.
> Any ideas would be gratefully received as letting him outside is not an option due to him being brain damaged.
> Thanx Sam


Exactly what brain damage does he have??


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Exactly what brain damage does he have??


Ok he was born with brain damage as he was oxygen starved during birth he got stuck in the birth canal as for how long I dont know I was never told by the person that bred him. They were going to have him euthanased at 8 weeks of age but I couldnt resist his lovely face and although I know he has this damage and does do some strange things at times most of the time he is quite normal,He does tend to fall off things he shouldnt when cleaning and is still the size of a 6 month kitten even though he is 15 months. I have had him checked by the vets and they say he is fine in all other respects and has no major problems and that he is almost like an autistic child, in certain respects. He has little quirks like going cross eyed if he is staring at something but he is so sweet and he didnt deserve to have his life taken just because he has problems. 
I think he feels he is a puppy as he spends alot of time with my two dogs and even curls up with them to sleep and begs like a dog when it comes to me eating anything, most ppl dont realise he has brain damage and just think he is a sweet kitten


----------



## Brat

feorag said:


> Oh heck!! That sounds pretty dreadful - what are you gonna do??


I honestly don't know!  We're in the process of applying for a couple of houses.. but they take forever to sort out. Damn us being fussy - We're after something very rural with fields around (For our cats! Life would be so much easier.. but duller without them lol)



Shell195 said:


> That must be such a worry for you, do you not have anyone with a spare room who could care for them until you get sorted? I presume the cattery is doing you a discount due to the longstay as most will do this if asked


The only discount we got was for the first night, 20% off, all other nights are £12 each. I'm not sure if they will discount me anymore, I will mention I need to have them looked after somewhere but can't afford the cattery much longer and see what they say.. I only work 2 days per week lol, all my wages are going on the cats!

The cats were at my friends for 3 days before they went to the cattery but he said they meowed non stop the whole time because he has another cat, there's no-one else nearby that can help out grrr


----------



## Emmaj

not being nasty or takin the piss or owt but i reckon my skunks have brain damage as they wont use the litter trays :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Just finished feeding Boris after walking to the car with Steve while we waited for the roadside recovery. Do you know what he said when he saw the car :gasp: Poor Girl:bash::bash::bash: Nothing was said about me breaking down and having to get Claude home or the firemen etc, OH NOOOOO he was just worried about his flaming car:devil:



heck if I thought that 8 fit men in uniforms would leap out of a fire engine to help me, I'd break down every time I was out. (drool)


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> heck if I thought that 8 fit men in uniforms would leap out of a fire engine to help me, I'd break down every time I was out. (drool)


 
fenny do you luvs us all ?????????????????????:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Ok he was born with brain damage as he was oxygen starved during birth he got stuck in the birth canal as for how long I dont know I was never told by the person that bred him. They were going to have him euthanased at 8 weeks of age but I couldnt resist his lovely face and although I know he has this damage and does do some strange things at times most of the time he is quite normal,He does tend to fall off things he shouldnt when cleaning and is still the size of a 6 month kitten even though he is 15 months. I have had him checked by the vets and they say he is fine in all other respects and has no major problems and that he is almost like an autistic child, in certain respects. He has little quirks like going cross eyed if he is staring at something but he is so sweet and he didnt deserve to have his life taken just because he has problems.
> I think he feels he is a puppy as he spends alot of time with my two dogs and even curls up with them to sleep and begs like a dog when it comes to me eating anything, most ppl dont realise he has brain damage and just think he is a sweet kitten


The only thing I can think of is to limit him to a smaller space when you cant watch him and offer him more trays including a hooded one. Ive got a brain damaged cat, his mum was feral and the dogwarden trapped her by putting her 2 newborn kittens in the cat trap and in her panic she managed to claw Jaspers head and give him mild brain damage. He sometimes falls when he jumps to but does use his litter tray. Have you thought of enclosing the garden so he can play out but cant escape that is what I have done with mine.
A lot of cats pee in dogs beds, I now lift the bedding during the day and put it back at bedtime when the dogs actually sleep in them to save the cats using the bedding as a toilet.
Sorry I cant be of more help


----------



## feorag

None of my cats are brain damaged, but they will pee in beds on the floor. I can put a bean bag on a chair and it's fine, but if it's on the floor, someone will pee in it.

I would try limiting his area a bit as Shell has suggested and see if that helps at all, other than that I'm sorry I can't think of anything either!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> None of my cats are brain damaged, but they will pee in beds on the floor. I can put a bean bag on a chair and it's fine, but if it's on the floor, someone will pee in it.
> 
> I would try limiting his area a bit as Shell has suggested and see if that helps at all, other than that I'm sorry I can't think of anything either!


 
all of my skunks seem to be brain damaged lol thats why they wont use the litter tray LOLOLOL


----------



## Shell195

I have updated the Boris thread


----------



## leggy

I was woken this morning by my 2 youngest cats. They decided to play hunt. As i turnt over in my sleep they pouncedmg: It hurt:lol2:
its also amazing how they can do a wall of death re-enactment in a bedroom at night.


----------



## feorag

Oh yes, been there, seen that! Fortunately ours are all old now and the wall-of-death has ceased and the attacking of toes out the bottom of the bed too. My other half is delighted about that, cos he's 6'1 and when he lies on his back his feet are always out the bottom of the bed! Fair game to a cat! :lol2:

Shell the photographs of Boris are excellent! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Quiet on here today? Where is everyone??

Well we're away out now to look at cars - Iain's car is just about ready to fall apart, so they're going to look for something they can buy under the scrappage scheme!


----------



## leggy

Oh good luck with that: victory:


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck with the car hunt Eileen, is your boy home with Barry yet? Did you decide on Skye? I can't remember.


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> hehe !! fanky


your welcome hun 

its rather quiet in here today :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> your welcome hun
> 
> its rather quiet in here today :lol2:


its a sunday!


----------



## Emmaj

lol pah thats no excuse we are here :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> lol pah thats no excuse we are here :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


lol im only here cos im doing an essay!! !lol


----------



## leggy

Have i shown you all these pics of Syco Simba:lol2:








Wait one


----------



## Emmaj

Oh lol 

though saying that im just waiting for my washer to finish :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> Oh lol
> 
> though saying that im just waiting for my washer to finish :lol2:


lol



and simba up there!! hehe look at that face! i have a simba too!


----------



## leggy

Have you Freeky


----------



## freekygeeky

leggy said:


> Have you Freeky


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/329298-simba-simba-simba-simba.html


----------



## leggy

Your Simba is sooo sweeeeeet :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

leggy said:


> Have i shown you all these pics of Syco Simba:lol2:
> image
> Wait one
> image


Great pics!!


----------



## leggy

ta coop: victory:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Scooby showing his boy bits off as usual, great pics Gina :no1:


Morning all, 'cept it's nearly afternoon! :lol2:

Great piccies of cats and yes, Gina, Scooby is a natural flasher isn't he.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Morning all, 'cept it's nearly afternoon! :lol2:
> 
> Great piccies of cats and yes, Gina, Scooby is a natural flasher isn't he.


lmao!! lol


----------



## feorag

I think all my late nights and early morning here finally caught up with me this morning. I woke up to the sound of Foghorn Ellie bellowing "Mum" at the top of her voice and thought "well that's my lie in b*ggared" :lol2:

Then I looked at my watch, but couldn't read it properly -put my glasses on and still couldn't properly see the watch because the room was too dark. Decided it looked like 7:55 and was amazed at how good I felt. Was debating whether to get up or not, when Iain came into the room fully dressed. Now on a weekend that is more than rare - it's totally unheard of, so I thought "something not quite right here" and asked the time! It was 11:35 :gasp: I couldn't believe it - I'd nearly slept the clock around!!! :lol2:

I've now spoken to Barry to find out how things are going at home and apart from being woken up by Skye at 5:00 this morning, things are OK. He went downstairs, sat with him for a bit and went back to bed and he settled down OK until 6:30 when Barry got up.

He says the cats still won't come downstairs, but I'm not too bothered about that at all - it's very early days and I think it will be easier to get the cats to come down, once I'm home and things get back to normal.


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwww ali lovely pics hun 

:2thumb:


----------



## leggy

Thanks Emma
Feorag i think the latest i get is 9.30 :lol2: I get a sore head if i sleep later


----------



## feorag

At home I usually go to bed around about 11:30, maybe slightly later and wake up any time between 8:00 and 9:00, but most days I wake up myself when I'm ready, only usually 1 or 2 days that I have to set an alarm, so when I wake up I know I've had enough sleep and I get up.

Here I've been going to bed nearer 12:30 or later and getting up at 8:00, ready or not to take the girls to school and I think it all just caught up with me this morning! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

i actaully laid in this morn for the 1st time in ages lol 

i got up at 10.15am lol im normally up before 9am through the week im up at 6.30am


----------



## Amalthea

Well, we fell asleep downstairs last night and Diesel thought it was great. And he ran off with my glasses. Trying to find glasses when you can't see isn't easy!

Loving Scoob's pics!! *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Well, we fell asleep downstairs last night and Diesel thought it was great. And he ran off with my glasses. Trying to find glasses when you can't see isn't easy!
> 
> Loving Scoob's pics!! *lol*


did you look like Thelma from scooby doo on your hands an knees searching :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hello all, Ive had a rubbish day as the car broke down again so the mechanic has taken it back to get it going again then its getting sold as needs attention:bash: I hate unreliable cars:devil:

More worrying is Inky one of my ex ferals has vanished, I know he can get out the garden by climbing the house but he hasnt bothered since hes become older(hes about 13 now) He was last seen yesterday afternoon in the house but no sign of him since. Ive checked roads, woods and gardens but no sign. He hasnt been picked up as he was a true feral when I took him and his 2 sisters in aged about 12 weeks and although he will lie on your knee you still cant approach him as he runs away so a stranger has no chance. I thought maybe he was upset by the pup but I doubt it as he adores the dogs and showed no fear of the pup at all even rubbing round him. Stupid cat I hate not knowing where they are.
Years ago he was shot and it damaged his spinal cord and left him with a bad leg so he limps along when he moves but it hasnt slowed him down
Hes done this once before many years ago for 24 hours so not in full panic mode yet.

Eileen Im glad that Skye has settled in a bit and you only have one sleep until you are back home.

Once Boris has gone I am determined to start having some early nights as Im usually up until after 12.30 then in the morning I feel awful

I love the other Simba photos too, maybe its something about the name that makes them grumpy:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Loving Scoob's pics!! *lol*


hehe!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/388745-just-cleaning-out-mice-found.html

and check ou near the bottom! just about to clean them out again so ill update if she / he has changed!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hello all, Ive had a rubbish day as the car broke down again so the mechanic has taken it back to get it going again then its getting sold as needs attention:bash: I hate unreliable cars:devil:
> 
> More worrying is Inky one of my ex ferals has vanished, I know he can get out the garden by climbing the house but he hasnt bothered since hes become older(hes about 13 now) He was last seen yesterday afternoon in the house but no sign of him since. Ive checked roads, woods and gardens but no sign. He hasnt been picked up as he was a true feral when I took him and his 2 sisters in aged about 12 weeks and although he will lie on your knee you still cant approach him as he runs away so a stranger has no chance. I thought maybe he was upset by the pup but I doubt it as he adores the dogs and showed no fear of the pup at all even rubbing round him. Stupid cat I hate not knowing where they are.
> Years ago he was shot and it damaged his spinal cord and left him with a bad leg so he limps along when he moves but it hasnt slowed him down
> Hes done this once before many years ago for 24 hours so not in full panic mode yet.
> 
> Eileen Im glad that Skye has settled in a bit and you only have one sleep until you are back home.
> 
> Once Boris has gone I am determined to start having some early nights as Im usually up until after 12.30 then in the morning I feel awful
> 
> I love the other Simba photos too, maybe its something about the name that makes them grumpy:lol2:


arrrrrrrghhh poor you and that darn car :bash:

fingers are crossed that Inky just wanders back in after an explore too 

i bet boris is loving being with all the other dogs and cats now :flrt::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Also just rung the emergancy vets, simba just nicked a muffin rapper from a double chocolate chip muffin, and swollowed it whole... now teh vet said i can take him in to be looked at... but there aint much to see he is 100% ... what would you do?


----------



## Shell195

Was it a paper wrapper Gina??


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Was it a paper wrapper Gina??


yea
it was


----------



## Exotic Mad

hey em just wondered if there had been any sign of that homeless pregnant cat yet. i have everything ready for her food and all so as soon as she shows i'm ready to take her for you :2thumb:


----------



## leggy

freekygeeky said:


> yea
> it was


I should think it would be ok but would keep an eye on him


----------



## freekygeeky

leggy said:


> I should think it would be ok but would keep an eye on him


thats what i thoguth ive locke dhim in, and im just gonna watch him


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> did you look like Thelma from scooby doo on your hands an knees searching :2thumb::lol2:


 
Pretty much! :blush:

I am sure Scooby will be fine. A bit of paper won't hurt him any.


----------



## Brat

Waaaah I miss my cats


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Pretty much! :blush:
> 
> I am sure Scooby will be fine. A bit of paper won't hurt him any.


hee hee the mental image i had :gasp::lol2:

jen i have something to ask you :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Gina I agree, paper shouldnt causes the silly cat a problem


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina I agree, paper shouldnt causes the silly cat a problem


thats what i thought but i checked with thte vet and they did wanna see him as it could 'block' tubes etc...

im sure he will be fine..
twit though... you have to hide EVERYTHING here lol.. including my bras! he is like a puppy!


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> thats what i thought but i checked with thte vet and they did wanna see him as it could 'block' tubes etc...
> 
> im sure he will be fine..
> twit though... you have to hide EVERYTHING here lol.. including my bras! he is like a puppy!


 
you hide puppies in your bra:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> you hide puppies in your bra:gasp::gasp::gasp:


lol
your so so odd ditta lol


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> you hide puppies in your bra:gasp::gasp::gasp:


 
hmmmm fine pair of puppies :lol2:


----------



## ditta

well i been busy so not been on for a little while........shell hope you find pussy........jen hope you find glasses........gina hope he passes his paper..........leggy what a misery your cat looks:lol2:
and eileen :flrt: im in love with skye

oh and hi penny

ive been spoilt this weekend for no reason at all:flrt:
sat morn woken with a cup of tea, then imperial war museum, ye olde pint pot to do lunch, then onto southport to the music and firework championships.......bloody brilliant and tonight we going to cinema<<< jusy giggling at how cinema is similar to enema>>> with friends

how spoilt am i:flrt:


----------



## ditta

<<waves frantically to emma too>>


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> well i been busy so not been on for a little while........shell hope you find pussy........jen hope you find glasses........gina hope he passes his paper..........leggy what a misery your cat looks:lol2:
> and eileen :flrt: im in love with skye
> 
> oh and hi penny
> 
> ive been spoilt this weekend for no reason at all:flrt:
> sat morn woken with a cup of tea, then imperial war museum, ye olde pint pot to do lunch, then onto southport to the music and firework championships.......bloody brilliant and tonight we going to cinema<<< jusy giggling at how cinema is similar to enema>>> with friends
> 
> how spoilt am i:flrt:


 
wow very spoilt go you :2thumb:



ditta said:


> <<waves frantically to emma too>>


*waves back to ditta like a utter nutta*


----------



## ditta

i know emma.....my mrs loves me:flrt::flrt:


and how dare gina call me a little odd wen she has the oddest cats in all the world, have you seen her pics emma, they all lie on their backs with their bits being proudly displayed........and eat paper!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> i know emma.....my mrs loves me:flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> and how dare gina call me a little odd wen she has the oddest cats in all the world, have you seen her pics emma, they all lie on their backs with their bits being proudly displayed........and eat paper!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2::lol2:


i know its like man bits are us in ginas house with them cats :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Yep I agree with Emma & Ditta. Gina your cats are a teensy weeny bit odd :whistling2: beautiful...but odd never the less..


and bloody hell what on earth happened to Connors thread :shock:


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Yep I agree with Emma & Ditta. Gina your cats are a teensy weeny bit odd :whistling2: beautiful...but odd never the less..
> 
> 
> and bloody hell what on earth happened to Connors thread :shock:


i know 

i was gobsmacked reading it :devil:

yes i said my bit but it wasnt in a nasty way it was as a concerned friend 

was no need for most of what was said on that thread


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> i know
> 
> i was gobsmacked reading it :devil:
> 
> yes i said my bit but it wasnt in a nasty way it was as a concerned friend
> 
> was no need for most of what was said on that thread




Completely agree. I also don't understand what his sexuality had to do with anything... baffled. And I wouldn't condone rehoming the cat so soon either. If in time he can't cope that's something different but for now I see no harm she's with someone all day it was just...well i'm gobsmacked tbh.


----------



## Emmaj

Stephen Gately has died too :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> Stephen Gately has died too :gasp:


Yeah I noticed that when i logged onto facebook several people had it as their status thingy ma bob.. shocking eh. Do they know what it was yet? The little I read this morning said he'd gone out for a few drinks went to sleep and never woke up.


----------



## Shell195

*INKY* is home, safe and sound...................bad cat:bash:

The car is well and truly f...........flippin broken I dont know how we will get the money for a new one:bash:

Ditta it sounds like you had a great day, Sophie went to the firework thing in Southport last night. I feel the need to be spoilt:whistling2:

Steve had chicken for dinner and I mushed some up with some puppy food and you want to hear the noises Boris is making while he eats it, sort of a cross between growling and nomming :flrt: Hes teething at the minute

Gina I agree your cats are a bit erm..................... special:whistling2:

Connors thread turned into another witch hunt and at the end of the day he is 13 and shouldnt have to listen to comments like that. I reported it which I think helped in getting it closed. Some people really need to get a life dont they instead of trying to expose other peoples:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Completely agree. I also don't understand what his sexuality had to do with anything... baffled. And I wouldn't condone rehoming the cat so soon either. If in time he can't cope that's something different but for now I see no harm she's with someone all day it was just...well i'm gobsmacked tbh.


 
i think he will cope well and i 100% agree his sexuality has nothing to do with getting a bloomin cat 

he didnt even know he was getting the cat his mum surprised him 

my only concerns which connor knows about was he has his whole life to come and not to get bogged down with animals 

but its his choice and has nothing to do with anyone else what animals he gets and dosnt get


----------



## Esarosa

Glad to hear Inky is home safe and sound. And I think pictures/video is needed of Boris nomming on his grub :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> *INKY* is home, safe and sound...................bad cat:bash:
> 
> The car is well and truly f...........flippin broken I dont know how we will get the money for a new one:bash:
> 
> Ditta it sounds like you had a great day, Sophie went to the firework thing in Southport last night. I feel the need to be spoilt:whistling2:
> 
> Steve had chicken for dinner and I mushed some up with some puppy food and you want to hear the noises Boris is making while he eats it, sort of a cross between growling and nomming :flrt: Hes teething at the minute
> 
> Gina I agree your cats are a bit erm..................... special:whistling2:
> 
> Connors thread turned into another witch hunt and at the end of the day he is 13 and shouldnt have to listen to comments like that. I reported it which I think helped in getting it closed. Some people really need to get a life dont they instead of trying to expose other peoples:bash:


 
yay cool inkys home wahooooooooooooooo

yeps i totally agree about connors thread too hun


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> and eileen :flrt: im in love with skye :flrt:


Thanks Ditta - I can't wait to get home and see him and take some 'proper' photos!

So if you are so busy, how did you fit reptile taxi-ing into your life? :lol2: 

And I agree you sound totally spoilt!!! :lol:



Esarosa said:


> and bloody hell what on earth happened to Connors thread :shock:


I couldn't work that out. It was quiet for days and then it just kinda went barmy! 

I declined to post because I knew Connor wouldn't like to hear what I was going to say, because I do have strong feelings about Bengals, particularly that they aren't 'beginners' cats and I'm sorry, but he does tend to over-react to criticism whether it's honest and straightforward or not, but what happened today was totally out of order. It was obvious that his mum did it without his knowledge, so it wasn't his fault, so that's why I just didn't pass an opinion. I could see where emma was coming from with the life ahead of him and possibly uni and what would happen to all his animals then too? I totally agree with you Katie, that it's ridiculous to suggest that he rehomes the kitten already - that's just barmy!!

The whole thread just appeared to turn into some sort of witch hunt for no explicable reason.



Emmaj said:


> Stephen Gately has died too :gasp:


Iain just came downstairs about half an hour ago and told me - I was gobsmacked - does nobody know what it was?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Thanks Ditta - I can't wait to get home and see him and take some 'proper' photos!
> 
> So if you are so busy, how did you fit reptile taxi-ing into your life? :lol2:
> 
> And I agree you sound totally spoilt!!! :lol:
> 
> I couldn't work that out. It was quiet for days and then it just kinda went barmy!
> 
> I declined to post because I knew Connor wouldn't like to hear what I was going to say, because I do have strong feelings about Bengals, particularly that they aren't 'beginners' cats and I'm sorry, but he does tend to over-react to criticism whether it's honest and straightforward or not, but what happened today was totally out of order. It was obvious that his mum did it without his knowledge, so it wasn't his fault, so that's why I just didn't pass an opinion. I could see where emma was coming from with the life ahead of him and possibly uni and what would happen to all his animals then too? I totally agree with you Katie, that it's ridiculous to suggest that he rehomes the kitten already - that's just barmy!!
> 
> The whole thread just appeared to turn into some sort of witch hunt for no explicable reason.
> 
> Iain just came downstairs about half an hour ago and told me - I was gobsmacked - does nobody know what it was?


no they have no clue as to why 

he was out drinking with his partner they went home and then when he woke in the morn he found him dead


----------



## leggy

Emmaj said:


> no they have no clue as to why
> 
> he was out drinking with his partner they went home and then when he woke in the morn he found him dead


Thats realy sad:sad: My mum new him


----------



## feorag

Sorry Shell - too many posts to read through and comment on and I forgot to say how pleased I was that Inky is back!


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Thats realy sad:sad: My mum new him


i know aint he only 32 as well ?


----------



## leggy

Yes i think so. Such a shame and his poor hubby. He must be heart broken


----------



## Shell195

I saw this on the news its such a waste of a life. Do you think he died of a drug OD ??


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Yes i think so. Such a shame and his poor hubby. He must be heart broken


yep it must have been devestating for him


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I saw this on the news its such a waste of a life. Do you think he died of a drug OD ??


dunno dont suppose anyone will until they do an autopsy


----------



## leggy

Shell195 said:


> I saw this on the news its such a waste of a life. Do you think he died of a drug OD ??


I so hope not for his hubbys sake


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I saw this on the news its such a waste of a life. Do you think he died of a drug OD ??


No idea, but it has to be one of the first things that come to mind when a young person dies without any signs of suicide, sickness or illness. 

So sad - it said on the website that they "thought" an autopsy would be carried out! Thought? Surely it's mandatory when the cause of death isn't obvious? Even when it is obvious they still carry out autopsies in this country.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> No idea, but it has to be one of the first things that come to mind when a young person dies without any signs of suicide, sickness or illness.
> 
> So sad - it said on the website that they "thought" an autopsy would be carried out! Thought? Surely it's mandatory when the cause of death isn't obvious? Even when it is obvious they still carry out autopsies in this country.


hmmm yeah very odd i thought it was mandatory too in suspicious deaths


----------



## feorag

Maybe it isn't in Majorca, but I'd find that very hard to believe!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Maybe it isn't in Majorca, but I'd find that very hard to believe!


yeah i know surely his family will want to know why????


----------



## Emmaj

bless louis walsh isnt at the x factor results shows 

simon just said a few words too 

thats if anyone else is as sad as me and watching xfactor :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear! I'm watching it!!! Does that make me a sad person??

PMSL at that Stacy - she's just said something and I hadn't a clue what she said - she makes me laugh.

Like Robbie said last night - I want one!!! Every home should have one! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Oh dear! I'm watching it!!! Does that make me a sad person??
> 
> PMSL at that Stacy - she's just said something and I hadn't a clue what she said - she makes me laugh.
> 
> Like Robbie said last night - I want one!!! Every home should have one! :lol2:


yeah lol she i ace makes me laugh too 

robbie is singing tonight and alexandra burke too


----------



## Shell195

Im watching X factor too:whistling2: I really like Jamie(Afro) but he keeps singing songs that dont suit his voice:bash:

EDIT Is the girl you are talking about the one from Dagenham as I cant understand a word she says at all lol


----------



## Emmaj

lol last years winner alexandra burke is miming:bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im watching X factor too:whistling2: I really like Jamie(Afro) but he keeps singing songs that dont suit his voice:bash:
> 
> EDIT Is the girl you are talking about the one from Dagenham as I cant understand a word she says at all lol


 
i love dagnam stace :lol2:

i like that other lad in cheryls group is it joe?


----------



## Emmaj

well at least robbie is singing live :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> EDIT Is the girl you are talking about the one from Dagenham as I cant understand a word she says at all lol


That's her! :2thumb: She makes me laugh every time she opens her mouth, cos I can't understand what she's saying and she's got that funny laugh! She's hilarious!!



Emmaj said:


> i love dagnam stace :lol2:
> 
> i like that other lad in cheryls group is it joe?


Yeh, that's the lad from up my way and Geordie or not - i really like him!! He's unassuming, very likeable and I love his voice!


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> well at least robbie is singing live :2thumb::lol2:


Yes, noticed that!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, noticed that!!


yes didnt we all lololol 

yeah that joe he is lufferly fantastic voice :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I don't bloody believe it - who voted for them crap Irish twins - and who's gonna go out now???


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I don't bloody believe it - who voted for them crap Irish twins - and who's gonna go out now???


 
oooooooo whos gonna go i think rach is stayin cheryl and danni dont like kandy rain


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I don't bloody believe it - who voted for them crap Irish twins - and who's gonna go out now???


 
I cant stand those twins they are totally obnoxious:bash:
I think the black girl should get through as she has a really good voice


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I cant stand those twins they are totally obnoxious:bash:
> I think the black girl should get through as she has a really good voice


cherly and danni dont like kandy rain so i reckon rachel will stay


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I cant stand those twins they are totally obnoxious:bash:
> I think the black girl should get through as she has a really good voice


can't believe they got through!! And yes she should go through.



Emmaj said:


> cherly and danni dont like kandy rain so i reckon rachel will stay


I don't think it's as much that they don't like the group, but I agreed totally with what they said.

The girls said they wanted to get away from their 'stripper image' and be taken seriously as singers and then they came out dressed like strippers - what did they expect??? The first thing I thought when they came on was "WTF are they wearing!" - bearing in mind it was early on a Saturday evening on what is really a family show??? 

Like Cheryl said, the time for outfits like that is when they're established - *IF *they want to be taken seriously as singers.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> can't believe they got through!! And yes she should go through.
> 
> I don't think it's as much that they don't like the group, but I agreed totally with what they said.
> 
> The girls said they wanted to get away from their 'stripper image' and be taken seriously as singers and then they came out dressed like strippers - what did they expect??? The first thing I thought when they came on was "WTF are they wearing!" - bearing in mind it was early on a Saturday evening on what is really a family show???
> 
> Like Cheryl said, the time for outfits like that is when they're established - *IF *they want to be taken seriously as singers.


 
yeah thats very true 

rachels song was very shakey


----------



## Emmaj

bubbye kandy rain


----------



## Shell195

Ooh forgot to say that Saffie and her kittens that had the positive test results have had the Elisa test results and virus isolation test results and they are 100 % negative. These tests have been done twice and we now have the official stamp to rehome them:2thumb: What a flipping relief
We got the results in the middle of last week and have rehomed 2 of the kittens to the person who originally reserved them but was waiting for the results and the third kitten has gone back in with her Mum


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ooh forgot to say that Saffie and her kittens that had the positive test results have had the Elisa test results and virus isolation test results and they are 100 % negative. These tests have been done twice and we now have the official stamp to rehome them:2thumb: What a flipping relief


 
awwwwwwwww brillant shell thats fantastic news :2thumb::no1:

oooo did you get all the pics i sent you last night ???

Ooo an im gonna call you i have something to tell ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:

just gonna make a hot choccy lol


----------



## feorag

Good news Shell!! That must be such a relief after waiting so long.


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> Good news Shell!! That must be such a relief after waiting so long.


 
Thats great to hear:2thumb:


----------



## asm1006

Well been a busy weekend. 

Finally met my neice, aw bless so cute.
Last night went to mum in laws 60th do which I was dreading but actually turned out ok. Very tired though and lungs have complained today.

Then family meal at in laws today,had a nice day drawing there today but by 7pm was too wheezy to stay. Only mishap was Katy who is 6 locked herself in the loo. All I heard was screams.Thankfully it was downstairs and had a window so grandpa half climbed in with some tool to release it.

Baylee, enjoyed her boiled chicken and she has now stopped the squits thankfully.


----------



## Shell195

Emma Im just on the landline to my friend I will let you know as soon as I have finished


----------



## Amalthea

Just throwing my two pence in... I freaking HATE those twins!!! I haven't watched it this week (busy), but I saw the clip of them saying that Danyl was too far up his ass, but what about those two little brats?!? Somebody needs to knock them down a peg or two!


----------



## feorag

Sounds like an eventful weekend Anna! :2thumb:

I remember the first time I ever went up to my ex's in Aberdeen with the children on my own (left Peter at home cos he was sitting his first year's exams, so thought it would be a good idea to clear out and give him peace!). Elise was about 4 year old and she locked herself in the bathroom. 

I was outside the door telling her to come to the door and look for the little handle (it wasn't a bolt it was a little handle you moved right or left) and then move it, at which point she rushed over and flushed the toilet :lol2: 

Peter's dad was Polish, very volatile, with a _very_ short fuse and the slightest thing could turn him into the hulk, except he went bright red instead of green and all the blood vessels stood out in his neck and he looked very formidable!! Well, he was starting to lose his temper and bawling and shouting throught the door to Elise and I was getting more and more panic stricken and Peter's mother was trying not to laugh at my face, cos if she'd laughed then Dad would have totally lost it. 

Eventually by the time she'd flushed the toilet about 5 or 6 times he started shouting to Elise to "move avay from ze door, I vill haf to break it down" at which point I wanted a hole to open up in the floor and swallow me and Peter's mum had to go into the bedroom cos by then she was actually beginning to laugh. Finally, as he stepped back to make a rush for the door, she turned the right handle and opened the door!! Phew!! It was a very close call I can tell you. 

You were lucky you had windows to climb in, they didn't have one big enough and it was upstairs! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Just throwing my two pence in... I freaking HATE those twins!!! I haven't watched it this week (busy), but I saw the clip of them saying that Danyl was too far up his ass, but what about those two little brats?!? Somebody needs to knock them down a peg or two!


Get to the back of the queue you - there's loads of us on here who feel like that! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im about to take missy in the garden on a lead and harness for the first time then im off to bed! x


----------



## freekygeeky

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im about to take missy in the garden on a lead and harness for the first time then im off to bed! x


has she had all her jabs etc??


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im about to take missy in the garden on a lead and harness for the first time then im off to bed! x


 

Connor why would you take her out at night time:gasp: If she freaks out and gets loose you will never find her. Why not wait until daytime to do it. If she was mine I would leave her totally in the house for a few weeks before I even attempted the outdoors


----------



## Shell195

Right Ive now finished on the phone and am going to put some pics up on the Boris thread of him eating in company:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Just throwing my two pence in... I freaking HATE those twins!!! I haven't watched it this week (busy), but I saw the clip of them saying that Danyl was too far up his ass, but what about those two little brats?!? Somebody needs to knock them down a peg or two!


Sorry Connor, I agree with Shell. None of my kittens have been allowed outside, on leaders and harnesses or not until I'd had them for a month or more and never at night time for the first time.

If something happened and she did get away, she could be hopelessly lost in no time as she hasn't been at your house long enough to know where she lives. And rest assured with her unusual patterning if anyone found her you'd be unlikely to get her back cos I think they'd keep her!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I doubt I'd be letting her out at all, unless she was allowed into a completely cat proofed garden or a cat run. People do steal expensive looking cats all the time and because she is obviously just a kitten (so hasn't been spayed), she could be a "money maker".


----------



## Shell195

Gina she is fully vaccinated but I dont feel shes been in her new home long enough to be given outside time. If she gets loose he will be lucky to get her back


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina she is fully vaccinated but I dont feel shes been in her new home long enough to be given outside time. If she gets loose he will be lucky to get her back


definatly not, lol none of my cats are allowed outside in the dark either just incase they bugger off you cant follow them!


----------



## Shell195

Emma forgot to say yes I did get your skunk pics they are wonderful. Do you want me to put them up somewhere. Ive been so fed up and stressed about the cat and the car I havent been very chatty tonight, sorry:blush:


----------



## Shell195

One of my friends horses is on 3 legs, the vet said to give her Bute as there is no heat and swelling but my friend is still very worried as she lost a horse to an undetected broken leg(the vet missed it unti he was X rayed) She is going to keep a close eye on her and get the vet back in the morning if there is no improvement


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, that's very worrying.

And you've had a day of it too Shell, by the sound of things!

Well I'm off to bed. Might not have time to get on here tomorrow morning, what with packing and children to organise and of course I'm dying to get home for a cuddle with my new doggy!!! 

Yeh!!! :jump: . :jump: . Only one more sleep to go and a 180 mile car journey and I'll be there!!!

Barry said that Harry went out into the garden today and was sunbathing on the wheelie bin, so he took Skye out on the lead and he got pretty close to him before Harry jumped down and went back in the house, so small steps are being made!! :2thumb:

Oh yes and the breeder rang and apologised for not giving him a bath - she said it was too cold to do him outside. Barry said she sounded quite emotional about him.


----------



## Shell195

Hope you have a safe and speedy journey back home. I never realised it was quite that far away:gasp:
Look forward to the new updates on Skye tomorrow :no1:


----------



## feorag

Well, depending on traffic, 2 hours will get me to Gretna Shopping Outlet, so if Ellie can hold off from needing to wee until then that would be great, but it's doubtful cos she drinks by the gallon! :roll: 

The first part of the journey is painful because of all the small villages I have to go through, with speed cameras etc and more or less all single carriageway roads to reach the M74, so it takes about an hour to do a 30 mile journey, then straight down the M74 takes me another hour.

Then we'll stop at Gretna, have a bite of something to eat, a mooch around the shops to break the journey and then it's maybe just under an hour and a half in average traffic to get home, cos again half of that road across country is single carriageway too. So a good 4 hours when I'm on my own, cos I eat faster and shop faster :lol2:, but probs about 4 and half with the girls.


----------



## freekygeeky

my aunty just got back to scotland from here (she spent the weekend here) it took her 8 hours! to get back


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma forgot to say yes I did get your skunk pics they are wonderful. Do you want me to put them up somewhere. Ive been so fed up and stressed about the cat and the car I havent been very chatty tonight, sorry:blush:


you can put them up on here if you would please shell 


i will call you later on :2thumb:


----------



## Ciryluk3g

*Aysha~Meo*

This is Aysha~Meo my Black Tortie Asian who sadly was put to sleep 10th September this year due to kidney failiure... was being treated for a month or 2 before for suspected IBS (feline version).. in experience vet didn't see the signs strongly pointing towards Kidney failiure. Still fairly young.. 4 days from her 11th birthday.. 

She was such a character. She had a fascination with socks and would steal loads of them always found her at the top of the stairs with one in her mouth howling one day she even nicked a double sheet out of the washing basket don't know how she managed that she's such a small cat lol.

Her favourite treat was Pork Scratchings... I know not the best foods for cats but if you didn't give them to her she'd steal them anyway... scooping them out one by one with her paw!:whistling2:

Chewing the cat biscuit boxes open was her speciality along with her accomplice Mr Ellie (British Blue) and when ever caught she'd act all innocent and let out this pathetic Meow as if to say she knows she's been naughty... I could never tell either of them off it was always so funny catching them in the act! Mr Ellie doesn't do that now she's gone so she must have been the brains of the outfit!:2thumb:

Very smart was Aysha... we had pet Gerbils kept in a Rotastak system... she worked out that if she jumped on the tubes she'd get those Gerbils out unfortunately we lost 2 that day... a Gerbil masacre.. again sad about the Gerbils but cannot tell her off for what came naturally to her. 

We had a hamster aswell... Aysha was scared of the hamster.. she used to put her nose and her paws always close to the cage and would always get a nasty shock (bitten) I guess you can call it rodents revenge! 

She got stuck 30-40ft up in a tree when she was around 4months old RSPCA were no help getting her down!!:censor: I spent a whole night listening to her wailing.. she eventually managed to get herself down!:blush:

Like a shadow she was to me... followed me everywhere that darn cat to the bathroom, to the bedroom and if you shut her out of the bedroom she'd sit there for hours howling and jumping up at the door until you let her in... then she'd sneak under the covers and lie real close... she loved being cuddled all night!!:blush:

Such a character I loved her so much always will be missed and always be remembered...   









Well if I ever am in the position to get another cat it will definately be another Asian or failing that a Burmese... I really love these guys!!:flrt:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> my aunty just got back to scotland from here (she spent the weekend here) it took her 8 hours! to get back


When I lived in Hampshire it used to take me 7.5 hours to come home to Newcastle to visit my parents. Not a journey I enjoyed 27 years ago, didn't have such a fast car then!



Ciryluk3g said:


> This is Aysha~Meo my Black Tortie Asian who sadly was put to sleep 10th September this year due to kidney failiure... was being treated for a month or 2 before for suspected IBS (feline version).. in experience vet didn't see the signs strongly pointing towards Kidney failiure. Still fairly young.. 4 days from her 11th birthday..


I lost one of my cats, Roscoe, earlier this year at the same age with kidney and liver failure - I thought he had a hairball, because he was being sick but it was his kidneys giving up, and cos he wasn't eating it affected his liver too. It all happened so quickly that it left me in total shock and I don't think I'll ever forgive myself.

She looked a beautiful cat and I know what you mean about asians and burmese, full of character!! 

Well I'm packed and almost ready for the journey home.


----------



## Shell195

Come along Eileen you have had plenty of bonding time with everybody we need an update:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2h come on eileen, to roo roo rye aye come on , eileen to roo ra aye:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope

:2thumb:Looking forward to hearing how your getting on Eileen!!!!


----------



## ditta

farmercoope said:


> :2thumb:Looking forward to hearing how your getting on Eileen!!!!


 hows your gorgeous creatures getting on joe:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

ditta said:


> hows your gorgeous creatures getting on joe:flrt:


There both great thanks!! I absolutely love them there gorgeous, lol. They're soo cuddly this time of year, especially eff, elmos more touchy feely! lol


----------



## Shell195

9.50 pm and still no Eileen:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> 9.50 pm and still no Eileen:whistling2:


 time for my soup but i will be back eileen for the long awaited update:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

Patience isn't a virtue I possess....


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Patience isn't a virtue I possess....


 neither are pink cows..........cat said:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Oh my it's nearly half ten and still no news :shock:


----------



## Shell195

I hope she is ok :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Come on Eileen we know you are about :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> neither are pink cows..........cat said:lol2:


 
She is a mean woman... *pouts*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Come along Eileen you have had plenty of bonding time with everybody we need an update:whistling2:


Grrr........ I've just posted a great long post and the cursor was up beside the 'back; button on the laptop and suddenly it went 'back' and I lost the lot!!! 

So now I'm going to have to start all over again!!

:lol2: You lot are barmy!! don't forget I have 2 youngsters with me and the youngest in particular is very demanding! All the friends who've been on the phone tonight to get the latest goss and I just haven't had a chance to get on here!

Anyway, I'm home and I'm loving this dog already - he's just so gentle and reminds me so much of Leo, it's quite heart wrenching.

He nearly died when we all walked into the living room, growled and huffed, but then was OK and he was great with the girls! He's definitely bonded with Barry so he's like a spare *rse following him everywhere, but I'm sure that'll ease off a bit as he gets more confident.

After I had a cup of tea, Mollie fed him and then we all took him out for a walk. He kept coming back to me and getting all excited and then back to Barry and back to me all the time, which I was loving. After we'd been out about 20mins Mollie took over and he was very well behaved for her, considering he's very strong and very green and still a big daft puppy. Then when we were nearly home he came back to me, cos I was a little behind with Ellie, jumped at me then spun around and rushed forward to Barry, spinning Mollie around and dragging her in 6' strides until she had to let go! :lol2:

Unfortunately, he then blotted his copy book when he came home, but it wasn't his fault it was Mollie's. When I was making tea she took him out in the garden. Barry told her not to play with him with his ball because it was too dark, so for some obsure reason she decided to play chase and ran up onto the top lawn, he charged after her and crashed into the cats' climbing pole in the garden and snapped it! :gasp: It's a 4" x 4" post cemented into the lawn and he's snapped it off. Barry was furious, so he's had a face like an *rse for the rest of the night. :roll: He's not blaming the dog of course, but he's mad cos that pole has stood there for 19 years and now it's buggared!!!

Anyway, here's my wee boy, sitting by his daddy's chair after our walk. Gorgeous isn't he??


----------



## Shell195

Sounds like you have been very busy. Wow hes flipping gorgeous what a handsome boy:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

oh he is prettyful!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh he's beautiful. No wonder Barry isn't mad at him how could you stay mad at that face :flrt: Glad he's been so good with the girls


----------



## feorag

He is a handsome critter isn't he?? Like I said I'm loving him already! Cats aren't yet, but it's early days.

Actually I was quite surprised when I walked in because I'm sure he was bigger than I remembered and Barry said the same. I think when we saw him last week he was so scared he was "shrinking into himself", whereas now he isn't! But he's definitely bigger than I remembered :2thumb:


----------



## Brat

You need to update your signature Eileen  He's a very nice looking boy


----------



## Amalthea

What a handsome lad!!! Definitely couldn't stay mad at him...


----------



## MSL

Boooooo...I am at work and can't see pics, I will have to take everyones word for it that he is a gorgeous boy and wait until i get home before actually seeing him!!!!!!
Anyway Congrats Eileen......heres hoping he doesnt break anything else!
Hello all, no news from me, same old round of running after everyone else and work. Hoping everyone is well, hopefully will have time to pop in and out today to say Hi!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Boooooo...I am at work and can't see pics, I will have to take everyones word for it that he is a gorgeous boy and wait until i get home before actually seeing him!!!!!!
> Anyway Congrats Eileen......heres hoping he doesnt break anything else!
> Hello all, no news from me, same old round of running after everyone else and work. Hoping everyone is well, hopefully will have time to pop in and out today to say Hi!


 
hey pen 

Eileen your poochie is beautiful :flrt::flrt:

im chilling with a coffee then off on my travels down to the vets


----------



## Shell195

Im still sat in my dressing gown after cleaning the dog yard, cleaning the dining room, feeding the pup and speaking to Emma :lol2: Ive just got the rest of the house to do:gasp: My life is so exciting:whistling2:
Long time no speak Penny


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im still sat in my dressing gown after cleaning the dog yard, cleaning the dining room, feeding the pup and speaking to Emma :lol2: Ive just got the rest of the house to do:gasp: My life is so exciting:whistling2:
> Long time no speak Penny


lol thats why i get up at 6.30 am so i can get all my cleaning done then :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol thats why i get up at 6.30 am so i can get all my cleaning done then :lol2:


 
You are a mad woman:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You are a mad woman:lol2:


i know lol but least i have the rest of the day ti do whatever then :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Brat said:


> You need to update your signature Eileen  He's a very nice looking boy


You are so right! There are 2 cats to come off :sad: and 2 rats and a dog to add on :2thumb:

I didn't want to take Roscoe off straight after he died and then Luna died more recently and I didn't want to take her off straight away, so I just left it - I'll get round to it once the children have gone home and I've got a bit more time to myself - I get nothing done when they are here!!!

Thanks for all the kind comments. I'm loving having him!!


----------



## Amalthea

I would rather be busy all day than get up at 6:30. NOT a morning person.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I would rather be busy all day than get up at 6:30. NOT a morning person.


im prefer the morning its great :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im a night owl now and I dont do mornings.When I was younger I was a morning person but we learn by our mistakes:lol2:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Im still sat in my dressing gown after cleaning the dog yard, cleaning the dining room, feeding the pup and speaking to Emma :lol2: Ive just got the rest of the house to do:gasp: My life is so exciting:whistling2:
> Long time no speak Penny


 
hello.....sounds as exciting as mine!!!!
we are always up at about 5.30 ...I get the early train to work and I suppose we just get used to it, the kids are early risers as well. 
like Emma I prefer to get house work done early so that i at least stand a chance of catching up with friends once a week..on my days off I have usually got the 2nd load of washing in, sorted out the reps, hoovered dusted and mopped downstairs by the time I take the kids to school...then all i have to do is walk the dogs and go to the allotment, which are not jobs but things I enjoy doing !!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I would rather be busy all day than get up at 6:30. NOT a morning person.


Nor me, Jen!!



Shell195 said:


> Im a night owl now and I dont do mornings.When I was younger I was a morning person but we learn by our mistakes:lol2:


I've always been a night owl, never been much into get up early in the morning, except when I was a teenager and worked at the local riding school. Free riding always got me up early in the morning - 20+ to feed, water, muck out and tack up before the first ride at 8:30 in summer and 9:30 in winter, meant an early start.


----------



## Amalthea

Have been busy most of the day (ya know, cuz I hate mornings *lol*), but I am currently all dressed up for this month's Unit Meeting. The theme this time round is Halloween... I am dressed as a Pirate


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Have been busy most of the day (ya know, cuz I hate mornings *lol*), but I am currently all dressed up for this month's Unit Meeting. The theme this time round is Halloween... I am dressed as a Pirate


 
:lol2: We need a photo :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

guess whos got 11 pink cows:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

ditta said:


> guess whos got 11 pink cows:whistling2:


ive got 13 :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Cat x


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> guess whos got 11 pink cows:whistling2:





ditta said:


> ive got 13 :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Cat x


 

Is this that farmyard thing on facebook?? Sophie rehomed all her animals before she went on holiday as she was worried about them:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Is this that farmyard thing on facebook?? Sophie rehomed all her animals before she went on holiday as she was worried about them:lol2:


 it is shell.......jen wants a pink cow and she never gets there in time :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> it is shell.......jen wants a pink cow and she never gets there in time :lol2:


Maybe she should steal some then:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Its very quiet on here now Eileen has better things to do:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Some pics of Emma`s skunks and dogs :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Some pics of Emma`s skunks and dogs :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


lol you can tell havocs well and truely made himself at home :lol2: wedged between the huskies :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol you can tell havocs well and truely made himself at home :lol2: wedged between the huskies :lol2:


Thats a great photo:no1:
My task is now complete:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thats a great photo:no1:
> My task is now complete:whistling2:


lol thank you shell :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol thank you shell :flrt::flrt:


 
You have a pm:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

lol so do you as i have just replyed :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I am getting savaged by a gummy puppy, hes ragging my sleeve :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Iam getting savaged by a gummy puppy, hes ragging my sleeve :lol2:


 
lol fun :2thumb:

i have a havoc on my knee with his head under my armpit eeeeeeewwwwww brave skunkie :gasp:lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its very quiet on here now Eileen has better things to do:whistling2:


:lol2: And it's nothing to do with the dog!!!

It's more a 4 year old demanding little girl, who starts off every sentence with "Nana".

To be honest I've not been well today. That business on the other thread got me so upset and wound up that it seems to have started my panic attacks again. I know I should ignore stuff like that but I can't - not when I'm being accused of something I haven't done! 

Last night Barry was so annoyed about the cats' pole I had another one, felt like I had a lump in my throat that no amount of swallowing would get rid of and such a weight on my chest I couldn't breath properly. 

Got up this morning feeling reasonably OK and he was out in the garden starting to build a new one and before I knew it, I was away again and I've struggled all day! :lol2:

And my arthritis has kicked off in my hips, which always happens when I get stressed!! :roll: I think I need euthanasing! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: And it's nothing to do with the dog!!!
> 
> It's more a 4 year old demanding little girl, who starts off every sentence with "Nana".
> 
> To be honest I've not been well today. That business on the other thread got me so upset and wound up that it seems to have started my panic attacks again. I know I should ignore stuff like that but I can't - not when I'm being accused of something I haven't done!
> 
> Last night Barry was so annoyed about the cats' pole I had another one, felt like I had a lump in my throat that no amount of swallowing would get rid of and such a weight on my chest I couldn't breath properly.
> 
> Got up this morning feeling reasonably OK and he was out in the garden starting to build a new one and before I knew it, I was away again and I've struggled all day! :lol2:
> 
> And my arthritis has kicked off in my hips, which always happens when I get stressed!! :roll: I think I need euthanasing! :lol2:


Oh dear Eileen I hope you are feeling better soon. You know you are right and we know you are right so dont let some nasty comments get you down from someone who doesnt even know you


----------



## asm1006

HI all
Hope all is well-shall read threads in a mo, but until then here are some pics of Baylee in the garden. She got out last week and it is not far off six weeks. She is a good girl, always comes when called and doesn't go far at all.


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't take any pics tonight, but I am sure I've got some pics of me in this outfit *goes to look*










And here's Gary from last Halloween (he wore this again today)










Lovely pics, Emma


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> guess whos got 11 pink cows:whistling2:





ditta said:


> ive got 13 :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Cat x


 
Bitches... :whistling2:


----------



## treesrfun

lovin the whole halloween thing! i never do anythin for halloween!!


----------



## Emmaj

Morninggggggggggg all


----------



## feorag

Morning to you too Emma!! Where is everyone this morning?


Shell195 said:


> Oh dear Eileen I hope you are feeling better soon. You know you are right and we know you are right so dont let some nasty comments get you down from someone who doesnt even know you


Well you know with an attitude like that I don't care what she thinks, but I care that other people on here might believe it! That's really what gets to me. Now I can't even 'be myself'. There was a comment on another thread that I read and thought, from personal experience, I disagreed with and was about to say that I disagreed because I'd had a different experience then I realised who had posted it and felt that I couldn't comment because she would doubtless perceive that as me having a go at her just to wind her up and then that could start problems on a thread and I don't want that to happen. It's just really soured my attitude towards this forum now.



asm1006 said:


> HI all
> Hope all is well-shall read threads in a mo, but until then here are some pics of Baylee in the garden. She got out last week and it is not far off six weeks. She is a good girl, always comes when called and doesn't go far at all.
> image
> image


She's looking absolutely gorgeous Anna :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

i have no clue i vanished to watch jezza kyle as noone was about :lol2:


----------



## asm1006

She is doing really well Eileen. She is not a lap cat but often sits close to my feet. Her tum is ok now btw: victory:
She does sleep in odd places though-never had a cat like it. Sleeps in the middle of the floor etc...no favourite place just anywhere, wonder why that is. Most cats go to warm and cosy and on sofas etc...but Bay sleeps in weird places!

Whats been going on Eileen? Have no idea but I had a bad experience on here last year which two people reduced me to tears and threw accusations about me. Nearly gave up repkeeping and now am very wary what I post. Take no notice you are special.


----------



## feorag

Sadly Anna it doesn't take much to upset me, although I'm perceived as being 'aggressive' by this person! I just think she has a problem with me, because I don't always agree with everything she says. A thread got out of hand because I didn't understand something and asked a question and a nasty comment came back. when I objected to the nasty comment I was told it was because I was being sarcastic, which I wasn't. so the thread was taken over by me trying to explain what I meant and this person, saying I did it all deliberately and that if I was telling the truth she apologised, but she didnt' believe I was telling the truth! :crazy:

Jen, I forgot to mention I loved that photograph of you as a pirate, not sure about Gary though! :lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Some people eh?:devil:

Take no notice-I know its difficult hun, things like that get to me easily.
Remember we are here and sod everyone else.

Loved your pet album:2thumb:


----------



## asm1006

Yes you as a pirate is a good pic Jen:2thumb:
That one of Gary though is a little too gruesome:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Sadly Anna it doesn't take much to upset me, although I'm perceived as being 'aggressive' by this person! I just think she has a problem with me, because I don't always agree with everything she says. A thread got out of hand because I didn't understand something and asked a question and a nasty comment came back. when I objected to the nasty comment I was told it was because I was being sarcastic, which I wasn't. so the thread was taken over by me trying to explain what I meant and this person, saying I did it all deliberately and that if I was telling the truth she apologised, but she didnt' believe I was telling the truth! :crazy:
> 
> Jen, I forgot to mention I loved that photograph of you as a pirate, not sure about Gary though! :lol2:


 
yeah i agree gary looks very scarey :gasp:

but you look lufferly jen :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all:2thumb: I checked in earlier but nobody was about so cleaned instead:lol2:
Jen, Beauty and the Beast springs to mind:lol2:
Steve now has 7 days off so we can find a new car:no1:

Bayley is a little stunner if a little odd:flrt:

Eileen Ive gone past these people upsetting me. I hope you never hold back when you reply to anything I say as although we agree on most things we still have some difference of opinion and I dont take offence to anything you say. You are one of the good guys(girls) and I always value your opinion and I think most people on this forum do to so ignore the odd couple who dont as they really arent worth upsetting yourself over.


Anyone have anything good planned for today??


----------



## Emmaj

nopes just changing beds later :lol2:


----------



## asm1006

I wonder if Baylee has this odd behaviour as she lived rough for a while?

Today I go and have my xolair anti IgE injections. Joy.:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I tried getting Gary to dress as a nummy pirate with me, but NOOOOO... He said if I put him in a frilly shirt, he'd look like Meatloaf *rolls eyes* I love Halloween! Tis my favorite time of the year. It's just not the same as it is at home, though.

Eileen, this forum is full of real nasties... If you want to continue using it, you kinda have to just ignore them.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I tried getting Gary to dress as a nummy pirate with me, but NOOOOO... He said if I put him in a frilly shirt, he'd look like Meatloaf *rolls eyes* I love Halloween! Tis my favorite time of the year. It's just not the same as it is at home, though.
> 
> Eileen, this forum is full of real nasties... If you want to continue using it, you kinda have to just ignore them.


 
Halloween looks so much more fun in the US than the UK. Tell Gary there is nothing wrong with Meatloaf, he has an amazing voice:no1:

I agree with the last comment:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Halloween looks so much more fun in the US than the UK. Tell Gary there is nothing wrong with Meatloaf, he has an amazing voice:no1:
> 
> I agree with the last comment:2thumb:


 
i agree too :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Halloween is AWESOME in the US. Crap here. We usually get dressed up and spend the evening at the Gay Village in Manchester.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Halloween is AWESOME in the US. Crap here. We usually get dressed up and spend the evening at the Gay Village in Manchester.


 
That sounds excellent:2thumb: Ive always wanted to go there as it looks such fun:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

I want to get Gary back to the US for Halloween one year....


----------



## feorag

asm1006 said:


> Loved your pet album:2thumb:


Yeh - I've just seen your comments - thanks! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen Ive gone past these people upsetting me. I hope you never hold back when you reply to anything I say as although we agree on most things we still have some difference of opinion and I dont take offence to anything you say. You are one of the good guys(girls) and I always value your opinion and I think most people on this forum do to so ignore the odd couple who dont as they really arent worth upsetting yourself over.


I would still tell you what I honestly thought, the way I've always done on here, Shell, because I know you won't take it as a personal insult or attack - that's the difference. Like I said it's p*ssing me off that if I disagree with something, especially cat based advice where I've had a different experience that it could be construed as deliberate flaming, which it wouldn't be, but now I find myself thinking that, which is 'souring' things a bit for me. 


Shell195 said:


> Halloween looks so much more fun in the US than the UK. Tell Gary there is nothing wrong with Meatloaf, he has an amazing voice:no1:


We've had great halloween parties at The Sanctuary for the kids - I especially like the bit when we go on 'bat safari' and Allen and some of the other men are dressed as monsters and hiding in the owl enclosures to frighten the kids! That's great!!! :2thumb: Here are the 3 wicked witches!! And by the way - agree about Meatloaf, awesome voice!!


----------



## Amalthea

Loving the pic!!!


----------



## Shell195

Great photo Eileen:2thumb: We should do something like that at our Sanctuary but the probem is if I suggest it I will be responsible for organizing it and I just dont have the time.


Eileen you are a respected forum member and other than the people we are talking about nobody would take your comments as other than sound advice


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I want to get Gary back to the US for Halloween one year....


 
can i hide in one of your suitcases and come with you please :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* There is usually room getting over there to hide a small person, but coming back would be a push


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *lol* There is usually room getting over there to hide a small person, but coming back would be a push


 
lol yes i can bet :lol2:

ah well dosnt hurt to try LOL:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We always end up bringing loads of food and my things back with me... And nearly always go over weight.


----------



## ditta

welcome to the pink cow club jen:welcome:


loving your skunky pics emma, as you know doms not too well at the minute, so hes being fussed over by his over protective mummy:lol2:

and shell.............how dare you complain about gummy puppies.......we would all love to be in gummy puppies mouth:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Why, fankoo!!

Diesel's mouth is pretty pointy still... Would be lovely if it was gummy!!


----------



## Brat

Yayyyyy I'm off to see my cats today for the first time in 3 weeks! I have to collect them from the cattery to go to the vets for their second round of injections. Then they are off back to the cattery 
The owner of the cattery has said they are wonderful cats, always rolling around on their backs when they go into their chalet ready and waiting for attention - That's my boys


----------



## farmercoope

Brat said:


> Yayyyyy I'm off to see my cats today for the first time in 3 weeks! I have to collect them from the cattery to go to the vets for their second round of injections. Then they are off back to the cattery
> The owner of the cattery has said they are wonderful cats, always rolling around on their backs when they go into their chalet ready and waiting for attention - That's my boys


Have lots of fun today! Im sure they will be back with you permanently soon


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> welcome to the pink cow club jen:welcome:
> 
> 
> loving your skunky pics emma, as you know doms not too well at the minute, so hes being fussed over by his over protective mummy:lol2:
> 
> and shell.............how dare you complain about gummy puppies.......we would all love to be in gummy puppies mouth:lol2:


 
LOL LOL LOL:lol2::lol2::lol2:

ooo and thankies its hard keepin them still long enough for the pics:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I hope the visit with the kitties goes well:no1:


Oh no poor Dom I hope he gets better soon


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I hope the visit with the kitties goes well:no1:
> 
> 
> Oh no poor Dom I hope he gets better soon


 thanks shell, hes cuddled in mummys dressing gown on her knee:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

ditta said:


> thanks shell, hes cuddled in mummys dressing gown on her knee:lol2:


Whats up with Dom? Hope he gets better soon


----------



## ditta

farmercoope said:


> Whats up with Dom? Hope he gets better soon


 
he been to doctors cos hes a bit lethargic, hes got a bit of a low temp and a tender tummy, but no blockages, his breathing and heart is fine, hes had tummy meds and if no better by morning hes got to go back


----------



## farmercoope

ditta said:


> he been to doctors cos hes a bit lethargic, hes got a bit of a low temp and a tender tummy, but no blockages, his breathing and heart is fine, hes had tummy meds and if no better by morning hes got to go back


Probs just a tummy ache then! Get better soon Dom


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Dom... Upset tummies are never fun


----------



## Shell195

Has anyone seen Eileen:whistling2: Just about to read her post on The Boris thread and it vanished. I know shes been to a Science museum but that was as far as I got:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen you are a respected forum member and other than the people we are talking about nobody would take your comments as other than sound advice


Thanks Shell.



ditta said:


> as you know doms not too well at the minute, so hes being fussed over by his over protective mummy:lol2:


Sorry to hear about Dom, Ditta - hope he's OK by tomorrow.

Evening all! Today we've been to the Life Science Centre in Newcastle cos it was a horrible wet day. It's the first time we've left Skye alone, other than going to bed at night, so wasn't sure what we might come back to :gasp:, but hey - nothing!! He was as good as gold, so far so good.

Then we were all sitting in the living room when Cadbury came downstairs and was watching us through the banisters, so Barry put Skye's leader on and around the leg of his chair so that Skye couldn't dash over and scare him and Cadders slowly walked in, went very carefully and sensibly up to Skye, who thank goodness didn't bark and they actually went nose to nose - Yeh!!! :2thumb: 

Of course my camera was in my bag, so by the time I grabbed it, Cadders had walked away, but he came back again 5 mins later and I got this photo - course Barry had his hand under Skye's next at this point, just to be in control, but it was an excellent meeting and I'm made up - if not a little surprised cos I expected it to be Harry to got the nerve to come and meet him first!


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Poor Dom... Upset tummies are never fun


 the kitchen cats decided to give dom a treat and chuck him a frozen chick i had defrosting for them.......he ate 1 and i saved the others and defrosted them for the others but i think its knocked his tummy off:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Has anyone seen Eileen:whistling2: Just about to read her post on The Boris thread and it vanished. I know shes been to a Science museum but that was as far as I got:lol2:


PMSL - sorry Shell! Explanation is on your Boris thread! :lol2:

Ditta - naughty Dom!! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

gawd i have just had a rather bizzarre phone call :gasp:


----------



## Brat

Well went to see my moggies.. Rex was SO excited to see me and couldn't have given me more fussed if he wanted lol, it was awesome. Baby was abit off with me.. Even more so when I took him back to the cattery after going to the vets.. He's definitely trying to make me feel guilty


----------



## Emmaj

Brat said:


> Well went to see my moggies.. Rex was SO excited to see me and couldn't have given me more fussed if he wanted lol, it was awesome. Baby was abit off with me.. Even more so when I took him back to the cattery after going to the vets.. He's definitely trying to make me feel guilty


 

awwww i know havocs a skunk but he was real off with me when he 1st came home after having to stay else where 

but they do come round and are as loving as ever when they do hun :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Thats cats for you Brat:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Emma, what phone call we need to know


----------



## feorag

Yes, I'm sure Baby'll come around and be as loving as ever, once you can bring him home and get his life back to normal.

Emma what was your phone call about? I be curious!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma, what phone call we need to know


well i thought ok will jump in bath...........so did phone went a couple of times...........then message came through 

my mate sat outside calling me i phoned her back she said which house i said erm..........ya cant come in dogs are laid out skunks a chowing an im in a towel 

so i said wats up so she went through it on the phone...........

Patch her cat has gone into labour an given birth to a dead kitten........its guts were also hanging out 

what should she do??????????/

i said well nothing i can do i suggest you get her to a vets like now 

she said but i can feel the other kittens still moving but it was 2 hours ago when she had this dead one but she keeps splurting blood out too 

i said look you need to get her to a vets or you could end up loosing her and do you want that?

she said no ok will call the vets.............

then went into convo telling me about her life and whats been going on and asking how i was :devil::bash:

i said errrrrrrr dont you need to be doing something............she said what??????????

I said getting patch to the fecking vets :gasp::devil::bash:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> PMSL - sorry Shell! Explanation is on your Boris thread! :lol2:
> 
> *Ditta - naughty Dom!!* :bash:


naughty kitchen cats you mean eileen:whip:


----------



## Shell195

That sounds awful Emma but you were quite right the cat needed a vet. Its not the dead kitten that worries me its the bleeding as that doesnt sound normal


----------



## Shell195

Soooooooooooooooo Eileen are you not going to tell us about your day then:whistling2: You went to the Science museum and...................................


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That sounds awful Emma but you were quite right the cat needed a vet. Its not the dead kitten that worries me its the bleeding as that doesnt sound normal


 
i know i was shocked she even had to call me to ask :bash:


----------



## feorag

See exactly what you mean Emma! Bloody hell she shouldn't have needed to phone you to ask!! I had a kitten born with its insides outside and it's head was all wrong too and after an hour with nothing I took my girl straight to the vets.



ditta said:


> naughty kitchen cats you mean eileen:whip:


No, of course the cats weren't naughty - surely Dom shouldn't have eaten it!! :whistling2: :lol2:

Shell I told you it's on this thread, but everyone's talking too much so it's about 3 pages back now! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

well she was rather hesitant to take her but i said to her if you dont you will loose the kittes and her do you really want that ??


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> See exactly what you mean Emma! Bloody hell she shouldn't have needed to phone you to ask!! I had a kitten born with its insides outside and it's head was all wrong too and after an hour with nothing I took my girl straight to the vets.
> 
> No, of course the cats weren't naughty - surely Dom shouldn't have eaten it!! :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> Shell I told you it's on this thread, but everyone's talking too much so it's about 3 pages back now! :lol2:


 
lol eileen dom is suffering it cant be his fault and them kitchen cats who now roam the house so are not really kitchen cats but the names stuck......are happily eating and drinking and laughing behind doms back


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Naughty cats! :bash:

Shell, I forgot to tell you Iain & shirley have just bought a car from a garage down your way. They got an excellent deal on a Vauxhall Astra, on the scrappage deal with Iain's car. No garages in Ayrshire could match the price they're paying for it. I'm sure the garage is in Rochdale - they're picking it up on Friday afternoon!

Have you seen my piccie of Cadders and Skye yet?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thanks Shell.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Dom, Ditta - hope he's OK by tomorrow.
> 
> Evening all! Today we've been to the Life Science Centre in Newcastle cos it was a horrible wet day. It's the first time we've left Skye alone, other than going to bed at night, so wasn't sure what we might come back to :gasp:, but hey - nothing!! He was as good as gold, so far so good.
> 
> Then we were all sitting in the living room when Cadbury came downstairs and was watching us through the banisters, so Barry put Skye's leader on and around the leg of his chair so that Skye couldn't dash over and scare him and Cadders slowly walked in, went very carefully and sensibly up to Skye, who thank goodness didn't bark and they actually went nose to nose - Yeh!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Of course my camera was in my bag, so by the time I grabbed it, Cadders had walked away, but he came back again 5 mins later and I got this photo - course Barry had his hand under Skye's next at this point, just to be in control, but it was an excellent meeting and I'm made up - if not a little surprised cos I expected it to be Harry to got the nerve to come and meet him first!
> 
> image


 
That is excellent:no1:


----------



## feorag

And then half an hour after Cadders came down, in marched Harry. Stood and looked at him and then jumped on the back of Barry's chair, then onto Mollie's knee for some attention. Then he came over to me on the settee to give me a stomach massage and all the time Skye just lay on the floor and watched him.

No sign of Purrdy coming down yet (no surprise there!), but I think it's cos the boys are fed up of having no attention until we go to bed at night. They love to come down in the evening and get on Barry's knee and I think they must be missing it by now!!

But it's looking good. Also I've noticed on Monday and Tuesday night, Skye wouldn't leave barry's side, but now he's actually lying on my foot beside me and earlier was lying across the other side of the room beside Mollie. 5 minutes ago he was lying flat out on his back all legs in the air and that's the sign of a relaxed dog - at last! I think he's beginning to realise he lives here! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

That is wonderful news it sounds like its going to be a huge success :no1:


----------



## feorag

Well it's so far so good, considering he's only been here for 5 days.

BTW have you seen this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/395344-free-darcy-bureaucracy-gone-mad.html

What a crock of sh*t!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Darcy!!!


----------



## leggy

So Emma how is Mummy cat.Did they save the kittens


----------



## feorag

I can't believe that a dog can go to a foreign country to _work_ and help to save lives, is never out of its owner's sight the whole time and then is shoved into quarantine for *6 months*. It's nothing short of ridiculous.

What's the situation with racehorses - they were racing in France etc before the pet passport was introduced, so why do they not have to quarantine, I'm pretty certain horses can catch rabies too!!

Yes, Emma, tell us what happened about the cat??


----------



## Shell195

Come on Emma we need news:whistling2:

I was awoken this morning at 7.45 am by a very loud puppy who was demanding breakfast:lol2: I dont think I need to set the alarm anymore as he could wake the dead with his yapping.
Ive cleaned the whole downstairs of the house again and just need to do the upstairs now. Yippee, I cant wait:whistling2:
I am having Dennis cuddles at the minute:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Just had a good charity shop day!! Got two pairs of jeans that actually fit (a bit deal for me) and they are both from Next, some books for Gary, and a baby toy for Diesel that he loves!


----------



## Shell195

That sounds like a bargain, I never find bargains in our charity shops:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I love going into the second hand shops... You never know when you'll find a treasure! The ones at home are AWESOME!!! Like the size of asda!! I LOVE going out thrift store shopping whenever we go back home.


----------



## Esarosa

Not to plug our shop (we're miles away anyway) but it's ridiculously cheap. We had some gorgeous dresses brought in from some pretty high end designers, perfect condition 3 quid! All tops & Jeans/skirts are a pound unless labelled otherwise, and very few items are labelled. We have a 50p rail but even that stuff has to be in very good condition or it gets ragged. How's everyone's day been thus far? Any news on momma cat Emma?


----------



## Amalthea

A little birdy has told me there is a Devon rex in an RSPCA center in Cornwall (I think it was)...


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe got my hat!




















































my fav pic


----------



## Grond

freekygeeky said:


> hehe got my hat!
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> my fav pic
> 
> image


Nice erm....cat!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Love it!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Grond said:


> Nice erm....cat!


hmmm



Amalthea said:


> *lol* Love it!!



 *giggle* HA! lol

do ytou like hte photo shoot, im training my bro! he is goign to be doing photograpohy at sixth form, cos he loved watching me do it a few years back so i am making him take lots of photos, i think he did pretty well!!


----------



## Grond

freekygeeky said:


> hmmm


As opposed to hat.......

Just reread in the light of your 'Hmmmmmm':blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

Grond said:


> As opposed to hat.......
> 
> Just reread in the light of your 'Hmmmmmm':blush:


sorry its late!lol


----------



## Emmaj

gina your hat is fab hun :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> gina your hat is fab hun :2thumb:


ehheh thanks


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> ehheh thanks


you okies hun ?


ooo your front teefs are like mine 

i have large front teefys that are very straight too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Oh wow Gina they are EXCELLENT photos, your brother has talent. Scooby dont look best pleased on your favourite pic:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> you okies hun ?
> 
> 
> ooo your front teefs are like mine
> 
> i have large front teefys that are very straight too :lol2:


lol mine are MAHOOSIVE, scary thing is i have had 4 front teeth taken out, i had FAR to many front teeth! lol




Shell195 said:


> Oh wow Gina they are EXCELLENT photos, your brother has talent. Scooby dont look best pleased on your favourite pic:lol2:



hehe thankyou! ill pass it on! lol.. he doesnt does he, Mr miserable tonight,


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That sounds like a bargain, I never find bargains in our charity shops:bash:


I love charity shops too - there are loads of them in a market town just up the Tyne Valley and my friend and I go there quite often to have a good old mooch around, cos there're a lot of money people around there and they get great stuff in the shops.

Yesterday I was wearing my £3.95 blue denim jeans from one of them, but today I'm wearing a black pair that were only £2 brand new in the sales in a factory shop not far from here! They had 2 huge rails full of jeans, all different designs all £2, so I bought two pairs cos I couldn't resist the price!!

Gina I love the hat and the photographs are excellent! :2thumb: 

Your favourite is mine too!

Well we're not that long home, been out for a meal with the girls tonight. Spent my day with 4 children and it was a bit fraught by the end! :lol2:

I met my friend who's just come back from spain at a local garden centre that has a little soft play area, when Eve came out of school for an hour or so. After Eve having a giant wobbly cos Jane told her off about something and that wobbly going on and off for an hour, followed by Daniel being grizzly cos he was tired, she went home announcing that she didn't ever want grandchildren :lol2: PMSL!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> gina i love the hat and the photographs are excellent! :2thumb:
> 
> Your favourite is mine too!
> 
> !



:d :d :d


----------



## MSL

Morning all.

I dont want to put a seperate thread on so can I just run something by the sensible cat chat people for responses please!

scenario is;
I was walking all of the dogs on Monday. 
All on the lead. 

I go round a corner and my neighbour is standing chatting to another woman, both of there dogs OFF lead. 
Neighbours dog, very old aggressive black lab, sees my 3 and rushes over barking and snarling.
I try and walk off but he bars the way barking and snarling.
i say to neighbour, I will call her KP, are you going to get him, she laughs and wanders over at her own pace, he starts getting close, by this stage my 3 have started barking and hackles are up.

I see what is about to happen and say, if you dont get him quick I will kick him away, upon which he attacks Daisy.
Massive dog fight involving all 4 dogs ensues, with me on the end of the leads of 3 of them.
I tell her to f***ing grab him, all the time pulling my dogs away.
Eventually, she gets him and pulls him off. 
I walk off saying...."you know what hes like he should be on a sodding lead"


I call dog warden to report her as he should not be left off lead.

last night I am walking the dogs and see the other neighbour who was chatting with KP, she asks why I only have 2 dogs with me. The reason was that Daisy has a sicky tummy so I had left her at home but she jumps in saying, is it because you cant control them after they attacked 'Toby' the other night........I say, pardon, he attacked Daisy, she says no, he was just barking it was you lot who went mad!
So apparently now my dogs are seen as uncontrollable, and dangerous, all because some stupid bleep bleep bleep doesnt put her dog on a lead........


Sorry, but whose dogs were on the lead, if a dogs comes over barking and aggressive, what is going to be the normal reaction of a dog! because I think they just acted in self defence upon attack.........am I in the wrong...I am really upset and absolutely fuming....the worst thing is I am doubting whether i am right or whether it really is my fault........help please........

And really peed of that everyone is thinking really badly of me and the dogs!!!!(which in itself is not like me to care what people think when I know I havent done anything wrong....massive confidence crisis looming!)


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I dont want to put a seperate thread on so can I just run something by the sensible cat chat people for responses please!
> 
> scenario is;
> I was walking all of the dogs on Monday.
> All on the lead.
> 
> I go round a corner and my neighbour is standing chatting to another woman, both of there dogs OFF lead.
> Neighbours dog, very old aggressive black lab, sees my 3 and rushes over barking and snarling.
> I try and walk off but he bars the way barking and snarling.
> i say to neighbour, I will call her KP, are you going to get him, she laughs and wanders over at her own pace, he starts getting close, by this stage my 3 have started barking and hackles are up.
> 
> I see what is about to happen and say, if you dont get him quick I will kick him away, upon which he attacks Daisy.
> Massive dog fight involving all 4 dogs ensues, with me on the end of the leads of 3 of them.
> I tell her to f***ing grab him, all the time pulling my dogs away.
> Eventually, she gets him and pulls him off.
> I walk off saying...."you know what hes like he should be on a sodding lead"
> 
> 
> I call dog warden to report her as he should not be left off lead.
> 
> last night I am walking the dogs and see the other neighbour who was chatting with KP, she asks why I only have 2 dogs with me. The reason was that Daisy has a sicky tummy so I had left her at home but she jumps in saying, is it because you cant control them after they attacked 'Toby' the other night........I say, pardon, he attacked Daisy, she says no, he was just barking it was you lot who went mad!
> So apparently now my dogs are seen as uncontrollable, and dangerous, all because some stupid bleep bleep bleep doesnt put her dog on a lead........
> 
> 
> Sorry, but whose dogs were on the lead, if a dogs comes over barking and aggressive, what is going to be the normal reaction of a dog! because I think they just acted in self defence upon attack.........am I in the wrong...I am really upset and absolutely fuming....the worst thing is I am doubting whether i am right or whether it really is my fault........help please........
> 
> And really peed of that everyone is thinking really badly of me and the dogs!!!!(which in itself is not like me to care what people think when I know I havent done anything wrong....massive confidence crisis looming!)


Penny, that must have been scary. Its not your fault at all. She was in the wrong for having a loose dog. Your dogs reaction was totally normal as dogs on leads dont do dogs off leads so the slightest provocation and it ends in a fight. If her dog hadnt been loose then this scenario would never of happened. What did the dog warden say??


----------



## feorag

Penny I totally agree with Shell. Your dogs were under control on their leads and her dog was not under control, not on a lead and she made no effort to get the dog under control before it went for your dog.

I cannot see how she can be perceived as being in the right UNLESS her mate (obviously her mate) and her collude together as 2 witnesses against one to blame your dog. However, it still doesn't alter the fact that if she had her dog under control and on a leader she could have kept it away from your dogs, so again I cannot see how it could be perceived as your dog's fault!

I know the police never show interest in stuff like this, but would it be worth going to your local police station and having a word with them about the situation as a point of law?

What did the dog warden say when you spoke to him.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! Totally agree with those two up there *points* Yours were on lead, hers wasn't. Therefore it's HER who didn't have her dog under control.


----------



## Esarosa

Afternoon ladies just got in from the shop, out shortly but should be back later. I feel blooming awful. A young lass came in as I was due to leave, her roommate has gone to Uni and left her cat with this lass..this lass is leaving the place in two weeks and can't keep the cat, which wasn't hers to start with. She wanted to know if we had anyone who could take it. She's a 2yr old black & white female house cat. Our head of area has just gone on holiday and as far as I know the fosterers are pretty choc a block, I just hope the little lady finds somewhere. Worried about the poor sod now, as if we're full and all the other sanctuaries are full what's going to happen to the cat? It's not the lasses responsibility really it isn't her cat and in two weeks she'll be in a bedsit. Not sure what to suggest to her.

Penny I agree with what has been said above. Yours were on a lead, hers weren't, her's started the aggressive behaviour. You're not in the wrong at all.


----------



## MSL

hello again,

thanks for the vote of confidence guys.....I suppose I knew I wasnt in the wrong but it really upset me yesterday, especially as I know what people are like around here! when they know you have 3 dogs they look at you like you are a piece of s**t and ask whether the house smells!
The dog warden, was fine actually, I knew he wouldnt 'do' anything other than warn her regarding her responsibilites as a dog owner but at least she knows she has been reported.

I am feeling slightly calmer about the whole thing at the moment but heaven forbid anyone says anything ......I may just have to lose my serene demeanor and lose the plot slightly!!!!!

What has made me feel better is that Daisys pups were 1 on the 13th so I sent a birthday e-mail to all the owners and received e-mails back from them all saying how lovely their puppies were, this has made me feel very happy!!! I must have done something right! 1 lady sent a piccie and her little girl is sooooooo pretty , a lovely dainty little black lab with a gorgeous face!

......hopefully confidence crisis averted girls....lol.....hopefully anyway:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That's excellent Penny! :2thumb:

You sound very like me - I hate confrontation and dealing with nasty people, but can find the strength to do it if I _have_ to, but would much prefer not to! :lol2:


----------



## MSL

ooooh and forgot to say, I have ben reading up on dog law myself and the wording is 'dangerously out of control' ..and contrary to popular belief i can't find anywhere that states it has to be directed at humans, if you perceive the dog to be a threat and it is out of 'control' the law still applies...as mine were under control I know she was the one in the wrong as I could have 'perceived' that his actions were directed at me and not the dogs.....something to think about........school pick up see ya later!


----------



## Shell195

I am waiting to get an emergency appointment for a tooth removal, one of my back teeth has been loose for ages and I kept meaning to have it attended to but never did as it didnt hurt but since biting on it today is has been causing me pain so it needs to come out:bash: I dont like dentists very much:blush:

Hopefully I will have money for a new Sphynx kitten in the next week so you can all look forward to photos of Dennis`s new friend:flrt:I need to contact the breeder of Dennis but as far as Im aware she has no kittens at present:bash: I will wait until I have the money in my hand before enquiring to ensure that I am not dissapointed again. I need a new Sphynx baby to get over the loss of Boris leaving home in the next couple of weeks, thats going to be so hard but I know I am making the right decision. When some of my Oldies have passed over I will get a male GSD puppy as by then the time will be right


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I am waiting to get an emergency appointment for a tooth removal, one of my back teeth has been loose for ages and I kept meaning to have it attended to but never did as it didnt hurt but since biting on it today is has been causing me pain so it needs to come out:bash: I dont like dentists very much:blush:
> 
> Hopefully I will have money for a new Sphynx kitten in the next week so you can all look forward to photos of Dennis`s new friend:flrt:I need to contact the breeder of Dennis but as far as Im aware she has no kittens at present:bash: I will wait until I have the money in my hand before enquiring to ensure that I am not dissapointed again. I need a new Sphynx baby to get over the loss of Boris leaving home in the next couple of weeks, thats going to be so hard but I know I am making the right decision. When some of my Oldies have passed over I will get a male GSD puppy as by then the time will be right


ooo a new one!!!!
(i did think you were getting black one, i gues sthat fell through?)


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Exciting, Shell!!  (not about the tooth, obviously)


----------



## kitty_lea

*Kitten help*

Please can anyone tell me if there have ever experienced this...

My kitten has a lump on its eye... or rather to the side of its eye on the skin. its red quite small... but today it got bigger and more swollen... 

you can really see it when he looks at you as its really pink! 

im really worried....


----------



## leggy

No idea but as its the eye you need to see a vet.


----------



## Evie

Hi everyone - I've not been on all week so her goes...

Eileen he is gorgeous, he seems to have everything you wanted and more!

Shell - new kittens and puppies - how fantastic! I agree you will need something to keep you occupied when Boris goes. You have done so well with him!

I've had a fab day; completed an assignment, got wet and filthy cleaning a duck pond, having a curry and a glass of wine for tea then I'm going to bed 'cos I'm working at 7 in the morning and I haven't had a day off for 5 weeks :bash:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> ooo a new one!!!!
> (i did think you were getting black one, i gues sthat fell through?)


 
Yes Gina we were getting a black/white boy but when the time came to get him the car was broken(again) so I had no spare funds. The breeder kept the £100 deposit I paid and said she will knock it off the price of another kitten when we were ready for one which is very soon.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Yes Gina we were getting a black/white boy but when the time came to get him the car was broken(again) so I had no spare funds. The breeder kept the £100 deposit I paid and said she will knock it off the price of another kitten when we were ready for one which is very soon.


oh i seeeeeeeeeeee
that explains it!!!

shame you missed out on him though. you must post pics when you finf the new litter!!!


----------



## Shell195

kitty_lea said:


> Please can anyone tell me if there have ever experienced this...
> 
> My kitten has a lump on its eye... or rather to the side of its eye on the skin. its red quite small... but today it got bigger and more swollen...
> 
> you can really see it when he looks at you as its really pink!
> 
> im really worried....


 
I cant picture what you mean but I also would take the kitten to the vets



Evie said:


> Hi everyone - I've not been on all week so her goes...
> 
> Eileen he is gorgeous, he seems to have everything you wanted and more!
> 
> Shell - new kittens and puppies - how fantastic! I agree you will need something to keep you occupied when Boris goes. You have done so well with him!
> 
> I've had a fab day; completed an assignment, got wet and filthy cleaning a duck pond, having a curry and a glass of wine for tea then I'm going to bed 'cos I'm working at 7 in the morning and I haven't had a day off for 5 weeks :bash:


Sounds like your day was more exciting than mine:lol2: I have had my tooth out, the numbness has now worn off and its great to have no pain as its been horrid today.


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> I cant picture what you mean but I also would take the kitten to the vets
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your day was more exciting than mine:lol2: I have had my tooth out, the numbness has now worn off and its great to have no pain as its been horrid today.


 ooh dentists are 'orrible!
Yesterday was bloody awful, My 14 year old son hurt his wrist trying to jump over a badminton net so I took him to the hospital, along with my mum who had to go to the hearing aid clinic and my dad who had to have his blood checked (He's on warferin). So Joe had his wrist xrayed and my parents got their appointmentssorted, then we waited and waited. Dad started to get all agitated and wanting to go and have a go at the doctors for keeping joe waiting, mum was trying to keep him calm and all this wound joe up so he walked out! It ended up with this nurse telling me that Joe was a child and couldnt leave so they would have to call the police to bring him back!! I went to look for him and he was waiting at the car. Eventually they stuck a cast on him and I was able to bring everyone back home - it's bad enough waiting at the hospital without my 80 year old dad and my son behaving like a pair of loonies!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> ooh dentists are 'orrible!
> Yesterday was bloody awful, My 14 year old son hurt his wrist trying to jump over a badminton net so I took him to the hospital, along with my mum who had to go to the hearing aid clinic and my dad who had to have his blood checked (He's on warferin). So Joe had his wrist xrayed and my parents got their appointmentssorted, then we waited and waited. Dad started to get all agitated and wanting to go and have a go at the doctors for keeping joe waiting, mum was trying to keep him calm and all this wound joe up so he walked out! It ended up with this nurse telling me that Joe was a child and couldnt leave so they would have to call the police to bring him back!! I went to look for him and he was waiting at the car. Eventually they stuck a cast on him and I was able to bring everyone back home - it's bad enough waiting at the hospital without my 80 year old dad and my son behaving like a pair of loonies!!! :lol2:


 
Rather you than me:lol2: Im glad it was a civilized out come though, males can be so tempermental cant they:lol2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Rather you than me:lol2: Im glad it was a civilized out come though, males can be so tempermental cant they:lol2:


You're telling me - talk about chip off the old block - thought I was gonna have to confiscate dads walking stick :lol2: At least Joe had the good grace too admit to feeling like a bit of a twonk - which is more than can be said for my dad :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Well those last 3 pages made interesting reading! :lol2:

Shell I sympathise with you regarding the tooth cos I'm having one out on Monday and I haven't had a tooth out for over 40 years so I'm not looking forward to it. Since all the stress of the last 5 years I've started grinding my teeth in my sleep and as all my back teeth consist of 4 corners full of silver I've cracked one of the corners off the 2nd big one from the back and it hurts whenever I press on it (or grind my teeth), so it's coming out!! Was it a big back one and, if so, did it come out easy???

Good news about the new Sphynxy kit! :2thumb:

Kitty Lea - i agree with Shell it's hard to imagine what you mean. I actually thought it could be an abscess as cats are extremely prone to abscesses, caused by a scratch or even a wasp sting or something like that, but can't be sure. Either way if it is, it needs veterinary attention because it will need to be lanced and if it isn't, a vet should look at it and decide what it is. Hope that helps! : victory:

Evie you haven't had a day off for 5 weeks :gasp: Sorry to hear about the hospital debacle! Unfortunately, it did make me smile - fathers and sons - :lol: who'd have them??

We're not long in cos we've just been to a "christmas extravaganza" at a local garden centre! :roll: Seriously though it was to raise funds for the Northumberland Air Ambulance and a local hospice so a good cause. They had a firework display and then they had 'tasty' sessions in their food section and free mulled wine and mince pies etc. 

Getting there was a bit fraught, cos a friend of mine from Aberdeen was on her way back with her family from Norfolk and rang to see if they could call in. Unfortunately, on their way, driving through a small village, a dog ran in front of their car and they hit it, so rescued it and took it to a vet and someone found the owner so that made them an hour late. 

Consequently they arrived at 5:15 over half an hour before Iain and shirley, so it was such a rush to give them a coffee and have a quick catch up, before they left at 6:00 and then feed everyone their meal before we went out at 6:30, but it was great to see her and have a quick catch-up.

Shame it had to be so quick though. Just Sod's Law though because they were planning on staying the night nearby so they could come for the evening and as I said normally that wouldn't have been a problem, it just had to be this time that Iain had to go and pick up his car so was coming her on his way home.


----------



## Shell195

I also grind my teeth in my sleep:blush: This in turn makes my teeth loose. This one came out very easily and the injections didnt hurt a bit. Its so nice to be pain free again as it was waking me in the night when I was grinding my teeth as it hurt when I did it. Good luck with the dentist, I do believe you will feel nothing but relief once its done. I wasnt that keen on the wadding stuff with the long string that he put in my mouth though, Steve said to me when I came out why have you got a Tampax in your mouth :gasp: I think the string is in case you swallow it then you can pull it back out before you choke:lol2:

Im sure Christmas comes earlier every year :gasp:
Its a shame you couldnt see your friend for longer but it was still good to catch up


----------



## feorag

The oddest thing is that the grinding was causing me incredible face ache when it was at its worst, so the dentist decided I should sleep in a splint.

so he made me this plastic gumshield thing that fits over my lower teeth and I have to sleep in that - not all the time, but he told me to use it for at least 2 weeks and then stop and see if the pain went. So that's what I did - I wore it for about 2-3 weeks and then stopped and I've only had to wear it once since then, when I had been grinding through the night and it had set off this tooth that's coming out on Monday.

However, the problem is that it has cause my muscles to relax (which the dentist told me is how it works) and now my teeth don't fit together!!! :gasp: When i close my mouth my back teeth on the left hand side hit head on instead of interlock so I can't chew on that side at all and chewing on the other side is only comfortable until the food is chewed enough for my teeth to meet and then I can't chew any more.

Seriously, it's driving me nuts!!!

Actually I dont think I've seen her for about 6 years, when I asked her to come and spend a week with me when i was dog/cat/fish/chicken sitting in Edinburgh. We stay in touch with hour long phone calls every few weeks, but it was lovely to see her - just not long enough!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> The oddest thing is that the grinding was causing me incredible face ache when it was at its worst, so the dentist decided I should sleep in a splint.
> 
> so he made me this plastic gumshield thing that fits over my lower teeth and I have to sleep in that - not all the time, but he told me to use it for at least 2 weeks and then stop and see if the pain went. So that's what I did - I wore it for about 2-3 weeks and then stopped and I've only had to wear it once since then, when I had been grinding through the night and it had set off this tooth that's coming out on Monday.
> 
> However, the problem is that it has cause my muscles to relax (which the dentist told me is how it works) and now my teeth don't fit together!!! :gasp: When i close my mouth my back teeth on the left hand side hit head on instead of interlock so I can't chew on that side at all and chewing on the other side is only comfortable until the food is chewed enough for my teeth to meet and then I can't chew any more.
> 
> Seriously, it's driving me nuts!!!


 
I was offered a mouth guard thing but thought I may swallow it so declined. I used to love crunchy food but now find it quite hard to eat:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

i grind my teeth too as does my mum!! i thoguth we were the only odd people who do it! lol


----------



## feorag

Well the one I've got fits over my teeth and kind of 'clicks' into place, so once in place it's not easy to slip off and I couldn't imagine swallowing it, cos it's big!! Not that I've got a big mouth you understand! :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Rather you than me:lol2: Im glad it was a civilized out come though, males can be so tempermental cant they:lol2:



They all want castrating before they hit puberty.:lol2:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> i grind my teeth too as does my mum!! i thoguth we were the only odd people who do it! lol


My daughter does it too! She's chipping the enamel off her teeth when she's doing it!!

At least I didn't do it when I was your age - I've only started doing it the last 5 years! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> My daughter does it too! She's chipping the enamel off her teeth when she's doing it!!
> 
> At least I didn't do it when I was your age - I've only started doing it the last 5 years! :lol2:


me and mum do it when we are stressed (at night) lol! oh the joy of waking up with terrible pains, and my muscles in my face KILL!


----------



## MSL

fenwoman said:


> They all want castrating before they hit puberty.:lol2:


 too late......mine are only 10,8 and 5 but the amount of testosterone flying about is enough to drive anyone seriously bonkers........obviously they all know who the boss is so I dont get too much grief...one glare from is enough to mke a grown man cry...........:whistling2:

goodness what a lot to read........
havent had any grief from the neighbours since the dog incident .....although I haven been around much.....


hope all ok and animals all ok..........


----------



## freekygeeky

may i ak what type of doggy this iss?


----------



## Shell195

The pup looks sort of like a Border terrier:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> The pup looks sort of like a Border terrier:flrt:


ok fanky!


----------



## farmercoope

I grind my teeth too, my mum hates it she says she can hear my from the other room, I only do it when I sleep and always have an aching jaw when I wake up!!


Very cute pup!


----------



## feorag

It was the severe face-ache that made me decide to wear one of those ghastly splints and it has done the job! Oddly enough mine fits over my lower teeth, but Elise has been given one and hers fits over her top teeth?? I wondered why that was???

Well our house is quiet at last!! :2thumb: All family have left and are now back home, so there's just us and the dog and the cats and the rats and the snakes and the fish - so very quiet!!


----------



## Evie

fenwoman said:


> They all want castrating before they hit puberty.:lol2:


Rubber bands or a couple of bricks? :lol2:

God Im so tired my eyes are twitching and watering but I just want to make the most of being at home and awake so Im chilling out with a glass of wine - I'll be sparked out in an hour :lol2:

How's everyone?


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely a border terrier


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> God Im so tired my eyes are twitching and watering but I just want to make the most of being at home and awake so Im chilling out with a glass of wine - I'll be sparked out in an hour :lol2:


You're working too hard, girl!!!



Evie said:


> How's everyone?


I'm fine. My house is deathly quiet now the granddaughters have left and although today I've enjoyed it, tomorrow I'll be a bit lost!


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> You're working too hard, girl!!!
> 
> I'm fine. My house is deathly quiet now the granddaughters have left and although today I've enjoyed it, tomorrow I'll be a bit lost!


 come and visit me Eileen, you can share my....noise, mud......snotty noses, wet toilet seats(if you have boys you will know exactly what I mean!) dirty washing, cries of muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum he just punched/kicked/threw a car at me..etc etc....

I would be more than happy to share.....apart from the kisses and the hugs.......sigh....ok...sorry I suppose I better keep the whole lot of the dirty horrible little toads to myself!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You're too kind Penny! I must admit I'm missing the constant "Nana", "Nana", "Nana" thing!! 

Why is it when children want something they think you're deaf and don't hear them?? :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

missy is asleep i think? shes purring but has her eyes shut?

shes just had a mad half an hour so supper and boobies lols

ill get some pics on here if you like tomorrow? x


----------



## Shell195

My kids are 18,20 and 22 and I still get Muuuuuuuuuuum, its drives me mad and whats even worse is when Im out they ring my mobile to find out how long I will be:bash:


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> missy is asleep i think? shes purring but has her eyes shut?
> 
> shes just had a mad half an hour so *supper and boobies* lols
> 
> ill get some pics on here if you like tomorrow? x


Pics would be good but Im confused by the above:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Rubber bands or a couple of bricks? :lol2:
> 
> *God Im so tired my eyes are twitching and watering but I just want to make the most of being at home and awake so Im chilling out with a glass of wine - I'll be sparked out in an hour* :lol2:
> 
> How's everyone?


Most definately working to hard:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I sure did giggle when I read "boobies"  Since I have afriend who says it, I am assuming you mean "bobies"? As in sleep? You Brits sure do have some strange slang... *nods*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Pics would be good but Im confused by the above:whistling2:


Have to agree with your there Shell - I couldn't work it out!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I sure did giggle when I read "boobies"  Since I have afriend who says it, I am assuming you mean "bobies"? As in sleep? You Brits sure do have some strange slang... *nods*





feorag said:


> Have to agree with your there Shell - I couldn't work it out!


I think Jen is right he means Bobies as in sleep not boobies:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Never heard of that expression - it must be a Lancashire one! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Never heard of that expression - it must be a Lancashire one! :lol2:


Sophies Devon Rex is called Bilbo Baggins but always gets called Bobie as he is a sleepy cat or even sexy man:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Boobies is funnier!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

:blush:lmaooo ok just because i put an accedentle dubble in there :blush:i wish i would read my post before i post them! :bash:xx


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :blush:lmaooo ok just because i put an accedentle dubble in there :blush:i wish i would read my post before i post them! :bash:xx


 
:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

why is there nothing on telly i need a plug thing so i can have my freeview! xx


----------



## care

hello everyone i'm new to the thread and to the world of cats.

we got a 10 week old ginger kitty called freddie by my daughter lol!
he spent the whole day yesterday hiding under the sofa only coming out when the girls where in bed! but we was all greated this morning by freddie who wanted cuddles and a fuss and he has since followed my eldest around all morning rubbing against her leg and purring!

so progress has definatly been made

oh and pics will follow at some point today as i'm sure many questions will to

oh and i'm cerri and my daughters are Holly 3years and Leah 3 months x


----------



## feorag

Hi Cerri and welcome to our cat chat thread, which if you've had a quick look through occasionally talks about cats! :lol2:

We've already had a conversation on your other thread, but I'm so pleased that Freddie has come out from under the settee and realised there is fun to be had being in your family.

And I'm looking forward to seeing photos! :2thumb:

Well, today is going to be a "catch up" day for me! Got so much to do as nothing has been done for just about 2 weeks. So washing, hoovering , dusting , and general cleaning of house . Rats to clean out and loads of computer and website stuff to sort out! So busy, busy, busy is the order of the day!!! :roll:


----------



## asm1006

Hi Cerri! Post pics:flrt:And welcome.

Morning all, woken feeling grotty and wheezy. 
Hope you are all ok and kittys too:2thumb:.

Another question for you all. Sorry you must think I a pest but need advice. Baylee did have fleas as you know and I treated her with frontline and used flea spray for furniture on our furniture also.

Thing is shes scratching round her neck and back of head and has loads of tiny scabs as a result. I can't see fleas and haven't seen evidence of them-unless her scratching is evidence! What else could it be?


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Most definately working to hard:lol2:


Yea but it'll be worth it to get out of that bloody office - I feel like a battery hen when I'm in there :lol2:

Cerri you will soon be wishing kitty back under the sofa when you have claw marks up your legs and all over you hands from playing :lol2:
One of our cats was really timid when we got him at 8 months but now he's like velcro - constantly on someones knee - mostly my OH but failing that, anyone will do.


----------



## care

well freddie has crashed out fast asleep (under the sofa lol!)

dont talk about housework ive got so much to do but just cant be bothered. Ive got a new kitty to play with after all :blush:

does anyone else have a house cat only as we are reluctant to let freddie out when he is old enough as there is a lot of busy roads mean dogs and other cats around here. would be be ok kept indoors?

and pics will be on today promise.


----------



## feorag

asm1006 said:


> Another question for you all. Sorry you must think I a pest but need advice. Baylee did have fleas as you know and I treated her with frontline and used flea spray for furniture on our furniture also.
> 
> Thing is shes scratching round her neck and back of head and has loads of tiny scabs as a result. I can't see fleas and haven't seen evidence of them-unless her scratching is evidence! What else could it be?


How long is it since she had fleas Anna (sorry memory span is poor nowadays :lol it could be miliary dermatitis, as a result of an allergy to flea saliva, or it could even be an tiny mite called chleyletiella (often known as "walking dandruff". If you look very closely where you can see the scabs if it is cheyletiella you'll see the tiny mites moving.



Evie said:


> One of our cats was really timid when we got him at 8 months but now he's like velcro - constantly on someones knee - mostly my OH but failing that, anyone will do.


Our first ever cat was a real scarey cat and always ran and hid when visitors came. Then he had his mid-life crisis (and I do firmly believe that cats have this when they get to about 6 or 7 and turn into cuddle bums :lol and turned into velcro, which is what we often called him - or "the Slitherer" because he had a knack of sitting on the arm of a chair beside a visitor and slowly "slithering" onto them until suddenly he was on their knee and they had hardly noticed! :lol2: 


care said:


> does anyone else have a house cat only as we are reluctant to let freddie out when he is old enough as there is a lot of busy roads mean dogs and other cats around here. would be be ok kept indoors?.


I must admit Cerri there are many more reasons to keep your cats in nowadays than allow them their freedom.

The best of both worlds is what Shell and I have done, which is to cat proof the garden - that way the cats can go in and out the house and you don't have to forever nag small children to remember to close doors (not usually one of their priorities :lol and the cats get to go outside and sunbathe and chase butterflies etc in total safety.

Well so far I've just started to clean out the rats! :lol: been sitting watching Country file or whatever it's called now because it was going up the Caledonian Canal and if Scotland's on the telly I have to stop and watch and wish and wish and wish and wish (getting the picture)?


----------



## leggy

We where given a kitten last night by a lovely lady :no1: He is B&W and the sweetest boy ever :flrt: He spent last night biteing hubbys toes and licking my hair :lol2: Hes eaten loads and is now playing with my 4yr old and his toys. My kids love him as he will cuddle up with them :flrt: Will post pics soon. Just wonting the lady to know how happy we are :2thumb:


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> How long is it since she had fleas Anna (sorry memory span is poor nowadays :lol it could be miliary dermatitis, as a result of an allergy to flea saliva, or it could even be an tiny mite called chleyletiella (often known as "walking dandruff". If you look very closely where you can see the scabs if it is cheyletiella you'll see the tiny mites moving.


Well checked calendar and she is due a frontline this week. So that would be four weeks ago the jumping visitors arrived. 
I put a nit comb through her fur near the 'itchy' area earlier and no fleas just what I think are dried blood specks. Probably due to scratching. Will have a look later (with glasses on LOL)to see if anything mite like is there. 
Can your possible conditions be treated?


----------



## feorag

If it's miliary dermatitis I think preventing fleas is your only solution, but there should be a treatment for cheyletiella - it's very common in rabbits, but it can be transmitted to humans and most other animals, so check carefully just in case. Maybe google it and see what information you can find on there????

Leggy - we need pictures!! :bash:


----------



## care

this may sound like a really silly question but how do you make the garden escape proof?

oh and pics as promised!



















only 2 at mo but dont worry i'll take more soon


----------



## feorag

Aw he's gorgeous, :flrt: but the muck in his eyes is spoiling his looks! :lol:

Gina (freekygeeky) will tell you I'm a stickler for clean eyes, nose and ears when taking photographs! :blush:

To cat proof the garden you need a fence about 6' high to which you attach a chicken wire overhang about 20-24" wide at an angle slightly between 45o and 90o. Like this! We did ours over 20 year ago and it's still standing. None of our have ever escaped and in fact, as most of were bred here, they've never even tried to!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina (freekygeeky) will tell you I'm a stickler for clean eyes, nose and ears when taking photographs! :blush:
> 
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/cat photos/sideofgarden.jpg



hehe too right !!


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Aw he's gorgeous, :flrt: but the muck in his eyes is spoiling his looks! :lol:
> 
> Gina (freekygeeky) will tell you I'm a stickler for clean eyes, nose and ears when taking photographs! :blush:
> 
> To cat proof the garden you need a fence about 6' high to which you attach a chicken wire overhang about 20-24" wide at an angle slightly between 45o and 90o. Like this! We did ours over 20 year ago and it's still standing. None of our have ever escaped and in fact, as most of were bred here, they've never even tried to!
> 
> image


 I hate 'eye bogeys' too.
That's a brilliant way of containing your cats if you have a normal garden. Mind you, It wouldn't contain mine. Only last night, all doors and windows closed downstairs as my lot have to stay in after dark. Up in my study I have a window open as I have all my rodents up here also and it gets too warm. Frodo often sits on the open window. Last night he obviously wanted out so he hopped down onto the outside windowsill, then back onto the window again then onto the sill then leapt down into the front garden.I was stunned. Mind, there is thick shrubbery under the window so he had a soft landing and last I saw he was sauntering along the fence heading towards his hunting grounds in the opposite field.
My son's cat also used to leap out of the upper floor windows, down onto the fence and away. We breeds 'em wild here in the fens and I'm talking cats and women :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cute kitten but dont let XxFoofoolafuffxX see him or she will steal him away:whistling2:

Ive been to Asda twice today, arent I the lucky one:whistling2:Ate a vege Sunday roast so now feel sick and erm oh yes of course Ive emailed the breeder of Dennis :flrt: She has no kittens planned for a while so it looks like Im in for a long wait:bash: and just when I was ready for a new boy:lol2: Never mind I can wait I suppose. She did say that she still had my deposit waiting for me so I wil only have to pay out £600:gasp::lol2:
My neice who is 17 is pregnant and she is now 37 weeks pregnant and her pelvis has parted so she is on crutches. They have now taken her into hospital to try and start her off as the baby has stopped growing and is quite small. Weve just spoken to her mum and she said 3 lots of gel, lots of pain and still nothing has happened. They are talking about doing a C section on her shortly. Flipping kids:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...98-simba-simba-simba-simba-3.html#post4923137


updated pics, last pageee


----------



## feorag

Seen them Gina :2thumb:

Any news on your niece Shell? Poor girl must be in agony apart from the worry about the baby!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Seen them Gina :2thumb:
> 
> Any news on your niece Shell? Poor girl must be in agony apart from the worry about the baby!


 
No still no news:bash:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear looks like it's going  to be long night!

Poor girl, I feel so sorry for her!


----------



## asm1006

feorag said:


> Seen them Gina :2thumb:
> 
> Any news on your niece Shell? Poor girl must be in agony apart from the worry about the baby!


 
Not nice for her,I remember having Katy there was a girl in with the same.
Baby and mum were ok in the end though:2thumb:


----------



## asm1006

care-that kitty cat is very very cute: victory:
Bay has decided to lie alongside me on the chair atm, she enjoyed her roast beef earlier bless. 
Funny question this but she was spayed in July (her babies were weaned from her by then) anyways her nipples are still quite prominent-is this normal? :blush:


----------



## feorag

Yes Anna - they never quite go back to the size they were before they ever have kittens. :lol2:


----------



## asm1006

:lol2: ah ok:blush: bit likes saggy boobies after our babies:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Speak for yourself girl! :lol2:

Nowt wrong with my boobies, even if they are very old!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Speak for yourself girl! :lol2:
> 
> Nowt wrong with my boobies, even if they are very old!!! :lol2:


 
Well arent you the lucky one:whistling2:


----------



## asm1006

:lol2: Eileen has model boobies then:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Eileens boobies:no1::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> :lol2: Eileen has model boobies then:whistling2::lol2:





asm1006 said:


> [URL="http://thm-a04.yimg.com/image/cb334c827ab20760"]image[/URL]
> 
> Eileens boobies:no1::lol2:


 

PMSL :roll2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Well arent you the lucky one:whistling2:


They're not *that* good, but they aren't particularly saggy - thank you very much!!



asm1006 said:


> [URL="http://thm-a04.yimg.com/image/cb334c827ab20760"]image[/URL]
> 
> Eileens boobies:no1::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!! 

I get enough backache nowadays without carrying them giant things around! :lol2:

Well I'm off to the dentist shortly - not looking forward to that!! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Good luck at the dentist Im sure you will be fine

Well my Great neice was born at 3.30 this morning weighing 61b so considering she was a bit early thats not a bad weight. I think shes getting called Jasmin-Lily and Im off to visit her at 2.00 today


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats, Auntie Shell!!


----------



## callum gohrisch

i love cats nd have a kitten its soooooooo boldy cute:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Congratulations Shell. 6lb is a good weight considering she's early. Iain was a week early and weighed 7lb 1oz and Elise was about 6 days late and weighed 7lb 5oz, which surprised me cos I was expecting big' uns!!! :lol2:

Pictures of nieces are also welcome on here! :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what a freaking sunday..........my sister rang at 7pm, my brother in law died hes only 51 and had heart failure, we were driving at the time so rushed home to drop cat off, give dom his injection of biotics and rushed back out to be with my sis.........20 mins into journey cat phones me.......doms collasped........she rushes him to emergency vet (thank god we 2 car family) im then thinking omg ive killed dom with me rushing to give him injection.....did i clear the air from needle, did i hit something i shouldnt........anyway after xrays and tests hes in heart failure......hes spent the night in an oxygen tent and having diraretics to clear excess fluid on his chest as his heart isnt working properly
cat has visited him this morning and transferred him to our vet where he will be staying for a few days, they need to clear the fluid and get him moving. so our poor boy has the same as my poor brother in law who lost his fight yesterday afternoon, but after spending time listening to my sisters version of adies 'care' im sure dom has 100% better doctors working on his case.

cat cried herself to sleep and i wasnt here, i was with my sister, but just to say i wont leave you again babe

domdom we missing you,:flrt: get back bloody home well soon


ditta


----------



## Amalthea

Holy hell... I am so sorry, you two!! I hope Dom picks up... It's such a shock when a family member passes away, especially when they are so young. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Ditta I was so shocked to hear your news when Sophie told me last night.


I have found that once people have one lot of bad news it seems to snowball. Sorry to hear about your brother in law that is so sad


Big hugs to you both I think you bloody need it ((( )))


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Ditta I was so shocked to hear your news when Sophie told me last night.
> 
> Big hugs to you both I think you bloody need it ((( )))
> 
> I have found that once people have one lot of bad news it seems to snowball. Sorry to hear about your brother in law that is so sad


thanks jen and shell, cat wasnt supposed to be working today but she had friday off for her brother in laws fathers funeral, i dont know how shes gone to work today tbh

ditta


----------



## care

sorry to hear the bad news how is the skunk today?

we was told our kitten was 10 weeks old but everyone keeps commenting on how small he is. is there a way we could tell if he is younger then we thought?


----------



## farmercoope

asm1006 said:


> [url="http://thm-a04.yimg.com/image/cb334c827ab20760"]image[/url]
> 
> eileens boobies:no1::lol2:


lmfao!!


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Good luck at the dentist Im sure you will be fine
> 
> Well my Great neice was born at 3.30 this morning weighing 61b so considering she was a bit early thats not a bad weight. I think shes getting called Jasmin-Lily and Im off to visit her at 2.00 today


Congratulations Shell!! Heres to you spoiling her!


----------



## farmercoope

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what a freaking sunday..........my sister rang at 7pm, my brother in law died hes only 51 and had heart failure, we were driving at the time so rushed home to drop cat off, give dom his injection of biotics and rushed back out to be with my sis.........20 mins into journey cat phones me.......doms collasped........she rushes him to emergency vet (thank god we 2 car family) im then thinking omg ive killed dom with me rushing to give him injection.....did i clear the air from needle, did i hit something i shouldnt........anyway after xrays and tests hes in heart failure......hes spent the night in an oxygen tent and having diraretics to clear excess fluid on his chest as his heart isnt working properly
> cat has visited him this morning and transferred him to our vet where he will be staying for a few days, they need to clear the fluid and get him moving. so our poor boy has the same as my poor brother in law who lost his fight yesterday afternoon, but after spending time listening to my sisters version of adies 'care' im sure dom has 100% better doctors working on his case.
> 
> cat cried herself to sleep and i wasnt here, i was with my sister, but just to say i wont leave you again babe
> 
> domdom we missing you,:flrt: get back bloody home well soon
> 
> 
> ditta


So sorry to hear about that Ditta and Cat, everything crossed for you about Dom hope he has a full recovery and everything works out for you and cat. Keep us updated..


----------



## feorag

Very sorry to hear about your brother-in-law Ditta and poor Dom.

I hope Dom's OK and managed to pull through without any lasting damage.

Thinking of you both!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

dom passed at 10.15 pm


----------



## Amalthea

I've said it on FB, but again, I am so very sorry for you both... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Im so sorry for your loss he will be sadly missed. Big hugs to you both. I have said more things on your other thread


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dom passed at 10.15 pm


Oh Sh*t!! I'm so sorry to hear that!!

Poor boy and poor you two!!

It does seem like you're going through some cr*p at the minute! :sad:


----------



## fenwoman

asm1006 said:


> http://youradhere.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/fake-breasts1.jpg?w=404&h=300image
> 
> Eileens boobies:no1::lol2:


If she was a goat she'd be a gallon a day milker easy.


----------



## asm1006

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dom passed at 10.15 pm


Oh hun - so sorry bout your brother in law and Dom too. Sending hugs to you.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
What a crappy time for you.


----------



## asm1006

fenwoman said:


> If she was a goat she'd be a gallon a day milker easy.


Ah well there you are Eileen-get some milk production tabs and make some pocket money!:lol2:


----------



## MSL

WHat crappy news today, feeling so sad for both Cat and Ditta....we are all here for you both, albeit in an absent cyber kind of way....

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dom passed at 10.15 pm


 
cat i have paid my respects on his poorly thread too 

But im so sorry hun 

Dom knows how much you and ditta loved him with what you have all been through together hun 

he was an amazing little man who captured the hearts of many people erm....and skunks too kaimi will miss his lil buddy too hun 

another great big (((((((hug)))))) to you and ditta 

and you know where i am hun if you need me


----------



## MSL

Hi Emms...

What a rubbish day.......hope Cat and Ditta are ok....I never got to meet Dom ....very very sad.


----------



## care

so sorry to hear the sad news about dom! cant imagine what you to must be going through.

sorry for the hard time you are going through!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Hi Emms...
> 
> What a rubbish day.......hope Cat and Ditta are ok....I never got to meet Dom ....very very sad.


 
hey pen 

its been a rubbish week or so 

i have been quiet over last day or so as wanted to be there for cat and ditta through all this 

I was in shock when i get the text message last night from cat and ditta 

i was so hoping that he would bounce back for them


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> hey pen
> 
> its been a rubbish week or so
> 
> i have been quiet over last day or so as wanted to be there for cat and ditta through all this
> 
> I was in shock when i get the text message last night from cat and ditta
> 
> i was so hoping that he would bounce back for them


Will a pm be done to find out what happened, I can imagine they will be desperate to know........when S**t happens it just flies all over the flippin place......I know theres nothing I can do for them but if you speak to them please give them my condolences.....
Are you ok hun? has it been a crap week for you? is everything Ok....I dont get on as much as I'd like so its hard to keep up somethimes.....


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Will a pm be done to find out what happened, I can imagine they will be desperate to know........when S**t happens it just flies all over the flippin place......I know theres nothing I can do for them but if you speak to them please give them my condolences.....
> Are you ok hun? has it been a crap week for you? is everything Ok....I dont get on as much as I'd like so its hard to keep up somethimes.....


 
its not been too bad really my landlords here doing some bits and bobs that need sorting lol 

it was heart failure that took him from them hun  not sure on pm tbh

i will do if i speak to them hun


----------



## Esarosa

So sorry Cat & Ditta for your loss  r.i.p Dom.


----------



## feorag

Well I had what could only be referred to as a sh*tty night last night following by a sh*tty day today, cos Skye's got a bad case of diarrhoea.

I took him out for a long walk yesterday afternoon cos I wanted to go to Pets at Home to check out a notice I'd seen for dog training classes on Monday nights at Crammy. I also needed to buy a car seat cover and some dog biscuits for the ratties. So we walked up, passing across a large field where I let him off to chase his ball (he's ball obsessed! :lol, then we went to Pets at Home had a good walk around, met a few people and then came back home via the field for a play again and home.

When I got home at 5:30 I checked out the trainers' website and discovered that she does 6 week block booking courses and her next course was starting last night at 7:00, so it was a bit of a rush, in fact I was too late to catch her on the phone, so just went up 'on spec' in case.

Skye usually has his evening meal at 6:00 or shortly thereafter, so we decided to leave him until after the class. Sol we went to the class and were able to enrol straight away. There were puppies half his age that knew how to sit and I could only get him to sit by literally forcing him down onto his haunches *every time! *(bear in mind he's supposed to have been to training classes 3 times a week :gasp

We got home at about 8:10 and Barry had prepared his meal and left it on the floor in the utility room. He rushed in, ate it and promptly had diarrhoea all over the utility room, kitchen and hall floor - it was everywhere and _very _runny. Of course if his dinner hadn't been prepared and he'd done that while I was getting it ready, no way would I have fed him, but it was too late!!

By last night it was coming out of him in liquid form :roll: So he's being starved today. Barry took him out at 6:30 this morning and it was liquid. I took him out at 9:30 and it was a better consistency, then I took him out again at 12:00 before I went out to meet a friend and he did nothing. As soon as I got home at 3:00 I took him out again and it's back to pure liquid. Poor boy!

I don't know what has caused it - nothing has changed, from the point of view of his food, only his circumstances yesterday. I did wonder if he found the training class stressful, but he couldn't have been more stressed by what happened yesterday than by coming here etc, or whether him being allowed off the lease to run like a mad thing after a ball, got him too excited, I've no idea and I'm at a loss. *shrug*

Having said that when Barry picked him up he said he was covered in sh*t and he had to bath him, which I thought was very strange given that the kennel he was in was big enough for him to do his business and lie down and avoid it - unless........... he had the same problem up there???? Cos there's no way he could have laid down in the kitchen before we cleaned up the mess last night!

What do you think? Shell, Helen, you've had a lot of experience with dogs and I'm a bit out of date, although you never forget!!


----------



## Esarosa

Poor Skye  Seeing as it came on so quickly I'm assuming it couldn't be caused by other dogs at the dog training class? Has he been socialised with other dogs at all?(Just thinking if it was the stress thing). He was really scared and stressed in kennels didn't you say? So could be linked to that I guess. Theres IBS which my grandads dog had, that was treatable I THINK with pro-biotic paste, but he's long since passed away so I can't ask. Giardia can cause light coloured soft stools but I think they tend to be greasy/mucus-y. Oh doggy people!


Shell do you still have your premium preloved account? I mentioned last week about a lass coming into the shop asking if we had any places open for this female cat her room mate had dumped on her. Anyways I was browsing preloved and noticed a family who want a female cat 2years plus to rehome. So this black and white female could be perfect. But the advert they've put up is too new for me to see, any chance I could get you to get the details if you still have the premium account please? Just so I can put the lass in touch with her whenever she pops in next. Just figured it would be nice to have a possible backup if we have no foster places available when she comes back.


----------



## Amalthea

I have access to a premium preloved account  I replied to a glider advert on there today.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I have access to a premium preloved account  I replied to a glider advert on there today.


Oh Jen you're a star. Could you please get me the details for this one. Not sure copying the web url will work not tried before I don't think Preloved | cat wanted wanted in Billingham, Cleveland, UK


----------



## Amalthea

PMed ya


----------



## Evie

This thread is so sad at the moment,I'm so sorry Cat and Ditta I can only imagine how devastated you must be.

Eileen has he cleared up yet? I'd probably put it down to the stress of his outings. I don't know how many car trips out he's had since you got him but at least 2 of his recent 'exciting' outings have resulted in him losing his home. As long as he's cleared up now I would probably give him a small snack at his usual time (or ealier if necessary) next training night and then give him a small feed about an hour after you get home and see if that helps. After a couple of weeks when he gets into the routine of it all you will probably be able to just feed him normally about an hour after training.
Another thought - did he have lots of treats during training? If so try cutting down the size of the treats so that they are like pea sized - that way you know he isnt having too much.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> PMed ya


Replied, thank you very much Jen


----------



## Amalthea

No biggie


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Poor Skye  Seeing as it came on so quickly I'm assuming it couldn't be caused by other dogs at the dog training class? Has he been socialised with other dogs at all?(Just thinking if it was the stress thing). He was really scared and stressed in kennels didn't you say? So could be linked to that I guess. Theres IBS which my grandads dog had, that was treatable I THINK with pro-biotic paste, but he's long since passed away so I can't ask. Giardia can cause light coloured soft stools but I think they tend to be greasy/mucus-y. Oh doggy people!


Well Katie, what we were told was that he was in a home with 3 other dogs, at least one of which was a GSD bred by the same breeder and he was going to training classes 3 times a week!!! It can't have been brought on by the training class because he was loose at tea-time, but not quite as runny, so it might have been the pure excitement of playing for the first time that started him off and the stress of the training classes might have finished him off!

At the minute his symptoms are exactly the same as Amber's (Barry's GSD) who had terrible problems caused by an allergy to meat. By the time I came up to live with Barry, he had gone down the elimination diet route and was feeding Amber boliled macaroni and fish, which was keeping it under control. I suggested he try a vegetarian complete dog food and he was fine on that too, but if he ate any sort of tinned dog meat, his stools just turned to pure liquid like it was being ejected from a water pistol.

We are hoping this isn't a similar problem and that it's just a little hiccup, but since he came here his stools have been quite soft, but holding a shape. So at the minute I'm hoping it's just stress related.

I'm boiling him some chicken and rice and will start him off with small amounts of that tomorrow and then start adding in his normal food gradually and hopefully that will be it! 



Evie said:


> Eileen has he cleared up yet? I'd probably put it down to the stress of his outings. I don't know how many car trips out he's had since you got him but at least 2 of his recent 'exciting' outings have resulted in him losing his home. As long as he's cleared up now I would probably give him a small snack at his usual time (or ealier if necessary) next training night and then give him a small feed about an hour after you get home and see if that helps. After a couple of weeks when he gets into the routine of it all you will probably be able to just feed him normally about an hour after training.
> Another thought - did he have lots of treats during training? If so try cutting down the size of the treats so that they are like pea sized - that way you know he isnt having too much.


He definitely didn't have lots of treats, because I only gave him about 4 or 5 very small bits of tripe sticks that he's been having as treats since he came.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just a quick update...........dom is having a post mortem done as we are having him cremated......ian, doms vet is doing this free of charge as he ie as gutted as we are and wants to learn more as to why this happened. we will have his ashes back with us in approx a week when he will be layed to rest in our garden. cat has taken to her bed and cannot speak to anyone or come downstairs as she gets to upset. im coping (just) and looking after our other critters who i think all know something is afoot.

chester has taken to sleeping in doms bed, whether that cos hes missing dom or cos dom makes a better bed, i dont know but we are all feeling a little lost

just wanted to keep you updated and thank everyone for their kind thoughts and words

i am around but not posting much as im up and down........my brother in laws post mortem will be performed tomorrow so all in all im in a shit way


ditta


----------



## feorag

Just answered you on your Dom thread! Take care!


----------



## freekygeeky

went to a mx5 / roadster meeting last night btw, and yea, here is a photo of my baby!










some others


----------



## feorag

So is she all fixed then? You haven't mentioned that!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> So is she all fixed then? You haven't mentioned that!


well she has an oil leak, and the roof doesnt fit, andddd the fog light doesnt work, but i temporarly fixed her chassie (sp)


----------



## Shell195

I left the house at 5.00 to spend the evening at the sanctuary so Ive missed loads.
Eileen a lot of GSD have very sensitive digestion systems so this could be an ongoing problem but it doesnt mean it cant be fixed
What food is he on at the moment? 
If it doesnt clear I would be suspicious of Giardia or Campylobactor. Giardia is easily treated by 3 days of Panacur
When was he last wormed?


----------



## feorag

Like I said Shell, I'm aware of digestive problems, which is what is worrying me at the minute. He is being fed what the breeder told us to feed him which is Beta Puppy for large breeds and half a tin of Butchers Tripe.

Now I know the breeder feeds this, but that's not to say that the new owners did - they may have told her they did, but once they got him home they may have changed his food to whatever they might have preferred. 

But whichever way you look at it, he's been fed that diet while at the breeder;s home, so we haven't changed it yet.

And again - I've no idea when he was wormed, because I have no records. I asked the breeder if he'd had any veterinary treatment apart from his vaccs, because if he had, could she get the name of the original owner's vets so that my vet could get his records transferred and her answer was that apart from routine vaccination and wormer, he'd had no veterinary treatment! :roll:

I'll start him off eating tomorrow morning which rice and chicken in 4 hourly meals and then start to introduce the food again and see how he goes. If it comes back again, then I might have to try worming and looking at his diet.


----------



## Shell195

Ditta tell Cat if she needs to talk me and Sophie are always willing to listen as we have been through a similar thing when our beautiful Mitch died suddenly. Big Hugs to you both x


I hope everyone else has had a good day Ive been at the sanctuary helping my friend weigh the 17 hedgehogs we have in our care. We had a 7oz baby brought in this morning and the girls removed 42 ticks from it, tonight we removed 21 more. Poor little sod Im surprised he had any blood left

We went to Boris`s breeders today(pics on his thread) and met his 10 litter mates. I just kept getting the urge to pick up my puppy and run as the other pups are pack orientated and were swinging off him and he was whimpering. He was not very impressed until they were asleep then he became a bit braver. There is no way my puppy is going back to the breeders house so he will stay with me until the new owner is ready to pick him up then and only then will I take him back. She seemed to be under the impression that he could go back in with the other pups which is totally ridiculous he would never survive. They were all playing in the garden when we arrived and Boris had a wander round then got cold and was shaking(he has never been outside before). Why do I get so attached to these special babies:bash:


----------



## feorag

That's a helluva lot of ticks, Shell. The hedgehog must surely be anaemic?? I took that many off an adult hedgehog last year, but it didn't survive.

I totally agree with you about Boris, poor little fella. I wouldn't hand him back to live at the breeders either. He's your special little boy and you should keep him until he's ready to go to his new home!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Like I said Shell, I'm aware of digestive problems, which is what is worrying me at the minute. He is being fed what the breeder told us to feed him which is Beta Puppy for large breeds and half a tin of Butchers Tripe.
> 
> Now I know the breeder feeds this, but that's not to say that the new owners did - they may have told her they did, but once they got him home they may have changed his food to whatever they might have preferred.
> 
> But whichever way you look at it, he's been fed that diet while at the breeder;s home, so we haven't changed it yet.
> 
> And again - I've no idea when he was wormed, because I have no records. I asked the breeder if he'd had any veterinary treatment apart from his vaccs, because if he had, could she get the name of the original owner's vets so that my vet could get his records transferred and her answer was that apart from routine vaccination and wormer, he'd had no veterinary treatment! :roll:
> 
> I'll start him off eating tomorrow morning which rice and chicken in 4 hourly meals and then start to introduce the food again and see how he goes. If it comes back again, then I might have to try worming and looking at his diet.


 

It could be something as simple as stress causing him to have the squits GSD are very prone to this. Fingers crossed he will be recovered by tomorrow


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You and me are cross posting! :lol2:

Well that's what I'm hoping for cos there's no doubt he's had to deal with a lot of stress in the last 2 weeks and of course yesterday he met a lot of strangers.

When I went to the class last night, the woman helps the trainer took me out into the foyer of the community centre to fill in an information sheet and so she took him on his leader while I filled it in. She told him to sit, which if course he didn't, so she pushed down on his bum, pretty hard and gave him such a fright that he spun around and I think she thought he was going to go for her!! I'm sure all that didn't help.

And now I'm off to bed cos I'm cream crackered!


----------



## feorag

Well, so far so good today. I fed Skye with a small portion of boiled rice and chicken at 9:00 this morning and took him out at 12:00 before I went out - no diarrhoea :2thumb: Gave him another small portion and went out.

Came home at 4:15, no diarrhoea in the house and took him out for a good long half hour walk - still no diarrhoea! :lol: so he's had another small portion of rice and chicken. Will give him some more about 8:00pm and see how he goes later.

Fingers crossed the rice is going to stabilise his belly and sort him out!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, so far so good today. I fed Skye with a small portion of boiled rice and chicken at 9:00 this morning and took him out at 12:00 before I went out - no diarrhoea :2thumb: Gave him another small portion and went out.
> 
> Came home at 4:15, no diarrhoea in the house and took him out for a good long half hour walk - still no diarrhoea! :lol: so he's had another small portion of rice and chicken. Will give him some more about 8:00pm and see how he goes later.
> 
> Fingers crossed the rice is going to stabilise his belly and sort him out!


 
I have pm`d you as I hadnt looked on here but that is great news. It sounds to me like a stress thing which they can be prone too. My GSD is perfectly firm at home but if she gets excited while out walking and needs to go I can guarantee its a sloppy one which is very hard to pick up:bash:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> I have pm`d you as I hadnt looked on here but that is great news. It sounds to me like a stress thing which they can be prone too. My GSD is perfectly firm at home but if she gets excited while out walking and needs to go I can guarantee its a sloppy one which is very hard to pick up:bash:


I reckon you're spot on. My first GSD was a nervy pup and got the runs regularly, however she grew out of it and had the consitution of an ox as an adult - and she was a very calm adult - she could eat pretty much anything with no ill effects.


----------



## feorag

Well, like I said he arrived here covered in sh*t and I don't see how a dog in a large kennel without a squitty problem could end up covered in the stuff, so I think his guts were in a mess from the stress of being taken away from his home and put in a kennel! 

The breeder warned Barry that he'd be a bit 'loose' for a while, but I think he'd been more than 'loose' while with her!!!

Hopefully, as he's settling down so well with us, he'll be getting the message that this is home and if we can get this problem sorted out now, he might 'stabilise' a bit more.

Certainly he's very happy to go out for a walk, but equally desperate to get back home, as if he needs the security of his house - bless!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, like I said he arrived here covered in sh*t and I don't see how a dog in a large kennel without a squitty problem could end up covered in the stuff, so I think his guts were in a mess from the stress of being taken away from his home and put in a kennel!
> 
> The breeder warned Barry that he'd be a bit 'loose' for a while, but I think he'd been more than 'loose' while with her!!!
> 
> Hopefully, as he's settling down so well with us, he'll be getting the message that this is home and if we can get this problem sorted out now, he might 'stabilise' a bit more.
> 
> Certainly he's very happy to go out for a walk, but equally desperate to get back home, as if he needs the security of his house - bless!


 
Dogs that have been brought up as house dogs dont do well in kennels so this would have been enough to stress him. Hopefully once he realises that wherever he goes he always comes back home with you his stress will vanish


----------



## Shell195

I have just been watching Boris and he has a small limp on his front left leg and on closer observation his leg seems to be rotating in. I have never bred dogs and ony know what I have learnt off my friend so I will ask her later if she knows what it could be. I think it will involve a vet check though. Just as he was doing so well too:bash:
He is very lively now and doesnt sleep as much and is always wanting out of his cage so its only just become noticable


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dogs that have been brought up as house dogs dont do well in kennels so this would have been enough to stress him. Hopefully once he realises that wherever he goes he always comes back home with you his stress will vanish


Have to say I agree with you, especially breeds like the GSD! That's one of the reasons why we would never kennel Leo or Amber.

My Afghans on the other hand _loved_ kennels and thrived - in fact the bitch ate better while she was in kennels. Part of that, of course, might have come from the fact that the kennels I put them in if we were going somewhere where we couldhjn't take the dogs were owned and run by their breeder, who I was very friendly with and visited regularly with the dogs, so they were very familiar with the surroundings.

Sorry to hear about Boris, Shell - hope it's nothing alarming!!


----------



## Shell195

Me to Eileen as if he has any problems he will have to stay with me and I really dont need another dog at the minute.
My house if full of rejects as my kids say. I always get the ones with ongoing problems.Its quite a novelty when I get a healthy one:blush:
Hopefully its nothing major I will update when I find out


----------



## feorag

Please do!!


----------



## MSL

Hello all,
Hope Skye is a bit better today Eileen, why is it that the more I hear about apparently good, professional dog breeders the less I am impressed, surely if the breeder saw all this she should have passed on the info...I was also out walking with a friend who has a 6 month old dalmation which they paid fortunes for and were on a waiting list for months from this 'apparently super duper' breeder, who can't walk properly, her back legs just dont seem to work, and she collapses in a heap when she tries to turn a corner while running, I have told my friend to get it to the vet and find out what the problem is but she phoned the breeder instead who fobbed her off saying they were over excercising it...which they werent......It really pees me off, especially when you get the self righteous pompous a***s on here who talk to you like crap and think you are stupid......none of my puppies have come back, and I have 2 who bought puppies last time calling me wanting to know when I am having another litter!!!...grrrr but then I am only a backyard breeder what do I know....

Anyway Cat, Ditta.....thinking of you..let us know how things are going.......


----------



## Shell195

Boris went to the vets this morning and I had to leave him the for an X Ray. I picked him up at 2.00 still very sleepy from his sedation and now have to wait for the vet to ring me tonight:bash: I dont think it can be to serious though as he has no splint and no medication. I will let you know when I find out what the vet says


----------



## feorag

Skye is much better so far, Penny. He's been on smaller 4 hourly feeds of chicken and boiled rice and so far hasn't emptied his bowels since his last bout of diarrhoea at Tuesday tea-time. At lunch time today I took him out for a walk, then gave him the chicken and rice with a small handful of the Beta puppy meal that he was eating. so we're going to gradually start him off introducing his 'normal' food and see how it goes.

I honestly don't know about his breeder. I just find it hard to believe that a dog can be covered in cr*p if he's in a large kennel and is being cleaned out every day, cos surely he would plop his poo somewhere away from his bed and then lie on his bed, not in the poo, unless he'd had raging squits and couldn't lie anywhere, but in it????

Fingers crossed for Boris, Shell!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im so glad Skye has now recovered:no1:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Long may it continue!!

I suppose the test will be that by next Monday he'll be eating his normal diet again and going to dog training classes, so we'll see what happens.

When I arrived at the hall, most people were already there and of course I left him in the car until I was sure that I was able to enrol.

I went back and got him and came into the hall. The girl who was running it asked me to fill in an enrollment form, so her helper took me out into the foyer and gave me the form to fill in. She took Skye from me while I started filling it in and told him to sit. Now as I've already said he doesn't 'do' sit! So when he didn't she yarked him up and pushed his bum down with such force, he got a fright and spun round on her and I honestly think she thought he was going to have a go at her. In a way I wish he had, cos it would have served her right - in my view she had no business doing that without asking me first if I minded or if he even knew the command - I told her I'd only had him a week!!! :bash:

That could have contributed to him having a stressed evening!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Long may it continue!!
> 
> I suppose the test will be that by next Monday he'll be eating his normal diet again and going to dog training classes, so we'll see what happens.
> 
> When I arrived at the hall, most people were already there and of course I left him in the car until I was sure that I was able to enrol.
> 
> I went back and got him and came into the hall. The girl who was running it asked me to fill in an enrollment form, so her helper took me out into the foyer and gave me the form to fill in. She took Skye from me while I started filling it in and told him to sit. Now as I've already said he doesn't 'do' sit! So when he didn't she yarked him up and pushed his bum down with such force, he got a fright and spun round on her and I honestly think she thought he was going to have a go at her.* In a way I wish he had, cos it would have served her right *- in my view she had no business doing that without asking me first if I minded or if he even knew the command - I told her I'd only had him a week!!! :bash:
> 
> That could have contributed to him having a stressed evening!!


 
I totally agree. She had no idea of his background or tempermant and made him worried before he even started his classes


----------



## feorag

Exactly - truth of the matter she terrified the life out of him before he'd even got in the hall! The more I thought of it, in light of how bad the diarrheoa was the madder I got! :bash:

Well nearly time for me to go home, my friend will be in soon and I can escape the children! We're meeting my friend Wednesday Anne and her husband for a meal tonight, so I'm well looking forward to that! :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Exactly - truth of the matter she terrified the life out of him before he'd even got in the hall! The more I thought of it, in light of how bad the diarrheoa was the madder I got! :bash:
> 
> Well nearly time for me to go home, my friend will be in soon and I can escape the children! We're meeting my friend *Wednesday Anne* and her husband for a meal tonight, so I'm well looking forward to that! :2thumb:


 
But it's Thursday?.....isn't it?:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> But it's Thursday?.....isn't it?:gasp:


 
Eileen just likes to confuse us by seeing Wednesday Anne on any day except Wednesday:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

MSL said:


> Hello all,
> Hope Skye is a bit better today Eileen, why is it that the more I hear about apparently good, professional dog breeders the less I am impressed, surely if the breeder saw all this she should have passed on the info...I was also out walking with a friend who has a 6 month old dalmation which they paid fortunes for and were on a waiting list for months from this 'apparently super duper' breeder, who can't walk properly, her back legs just dont seem to work, and she collapses in a heap when she tries to turn a corner while running, I have told my friend to get it to the vet and find out what the problem is but she phoned the breeder instead who fobbed her off saying they were over excercising it...which they werent......It really pees me off, especially when you get the self righteous pompous a***s on here who talk to you like crap and think you are stupid......none of my puppies have come back, and I have 2 who bought puppies last time calling me wanting to know when I am having another litter!!!...grrrr but then I am only a backyard breeder what do I know....
> 
> Anyway Cat, Ditta.....thinking of you..let us know how things are going.......


 I agree about so called top breeders thinking their poop don't stink!!:bash:
I am a hobby breeder who keeps one or two pups from a litter because I like dogs. I get stick because I'm 'only' a hobby breeder who also has cross breed puppies but I too have repeats, my pups have gone to dog trainers, one animal physio therapist and even a vet. I have 4 generations here too and all are fit, healthy well socialised puppies and anyone who has one of my babies will say so. One even has his own facebook page and the family of one of them is coming for a social visit on Monday. I value my reputation and get emails and cards from people who bought puppies years ago.


----------



## fenwoman

Who votes that Shell should keep Boris? Perhaps all of us can club together to raise the money the breeder wants for him? He can be an RFUK communal canine?
You know you want to Shell. After all, one more own't make a difference will it (That's how I ended up with so many) :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

evening all :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> But it's Thursday?.....isn't it?:gasp:





Shell195 said:


> Eileen just likes to confuse us by seeing Wednesday Anne on any day except Wednesday:lol2:


:lol2: I used to confuse all the girls on the Fatty thread, cos in those days she was Thursday Anne, until I changed my working days around, cos occasionally she would change her working days and I would meet her on another day.

And I did see her yesterday as it happens, but next week I'm seeing her on Tuesday!! :crazy:

It's all went a bit cr*p when I changed my day to childmind to Thursdays, cos she worked Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and I worked Monday and Friday, so we could only meet up on Thursdays. Then she stopped working on Wednesdays and I changed my Friday to a Thursday for the children and my Monday to a Friday at the Sanctuary, so the only day we could meet up was a Wednesday! :lol2:

*BUT* she took voluntary redundancy couple of months ago and I gave up my Friday job a couple of months ago, so now I can see her on any day but a Thursday. 

Are you confused??? :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:

Hi, Ems!! *waves*
.


----------



## Shell195

PAMELAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I cant hear you lalalalalalalala

The vet rang me and said there was nothing to see on the Xray of Boris`s leg and to keep an eye on it as if it was going to get worse it would within the next 2 weeks. I suppose that sounds promising

I wormed him for the second time yesterday(2 weeks apart) and last night and this morning he passed lots of worms and now has the squits. The breeder uses Rhubarb essence or something like that to worm her dogs but obviously it doesnt work or he wouldnt have been crawling in them would he. I on the other hand did him with Drontal puppy suspension and it did work
He is now on chicken and rice with honey and probiotic until he firms up a bit, poor Boris is in the wars


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, he is so in the wars isn't he, but that's heartening news about his x-ray.

Does he want his big cus Skye to tell him about eating chicken and rice and have the squits? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear, he is so in the wars isn't he, but that's heartening news about his x-ray.
> 
> Does he want his big cus Skye to tell him about eating chicken and rice and have the squits? :lol2:


:lol2: The only good thing abot Boris having the squits is its tiny amounts and easy to clean up. 
My floor has never been cleaned and mopped so many times for a long time:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

While I was at the vets I told him about Claude not sounding any better(enlarged heart & cough) He has given me Medrone to try too. Hes now on Vetmedin,Frusemide,Tribrissen and Medrone all twice a day. Im sure he rattles when he walks:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Oh poor Claude!! :sad:

Be glad Boris's squits are small amounts. I had to clean up a trail that started in the utility room, through the kitchen and into the hallway on Monday night - not a lot of fun!!

:lol2: I'm sitting here smiling away to myself, cos the living room is silent (no TV on) and all I can hear is the 2 rats chirping away to each other. It's so sweet!! :flrt: 

They've barely shut up since I got home!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh poor Claude!! :sad:
> 
> Be glad Boris's squits are small amounts. I had to clean up a trail that started in the utility room, through the kitchen and into the hallway on Monday night - not a lot of fun!!
> 
> :lol2: I'm sitting here smiling away to myself, cos the living room is silent (no TV on) and all I can hear is the 2 rats chirping away to each other. It's so sweet!! :flrt:
> 
> They've barely shut up since I got home!! :lol2:


Maybe thats because they missed you OR maybe they are plotting their revenge because a big hairy dog has moved in :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> PAMELAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I cant hear you lalalalalalalala
> 
> The vet rang me and said there was nothing to see on the Xray of Boris`s leg and to keep an eye on it as if it was going to get worse it would within the next 2 weeks. I suppose that sounds promising
> 
> I wormed him for the second time yesterday(2 weeks apart) and last night and this morning he passed lots of worms and now has the squits. The breeder uses Rhubarb essence or something like that to worm her dogs but obviously it doesnt work or he wouldnt have been crawling in them would he. I on the other hand did him with Drontal puppy suspension and it did work
> He is now on chicken and rice with honey and probiotic until he firms up a bit, poor Boris is in the wars



one more don't make any difference............:whistling2:
and if he is practically crippled with that gammy leg, nobody else will have the poor little lad will they?


----------



## Shell195

I dont believe this, Ive just given Boris a bigger bowl of water and heard what sounded like a running tap. I thought nothing of it as his cage has been open and assorted cats sleep in his bed with him. Just gone to make sure it was still full and a cat has p1ssed in it :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I dont believe this, Ive just given Boris a bigger bowl of water and heard what sounded like a running tap. I thought nothing of it as his cage has been open and assorted cats sleep in his bed with him. Just gone to make sure it was still full and a cat has p1ssed in it :gasp:


 
puddy tat was marking its new pad :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> one more don't make any difference............:whistling2:
> and if he is practically crippled with that gammy leg, nobody else will have the poor little lad will they?


 
If he isnt 100% normal/healthy he will be staying and I wont be paying for him either. If he is a normal healthy puppy he will be going straight to his new home and will not be going back to the breeders at all


My squitty puppy is squitty no more:no1: Hes passed nothing overnight(except one giant wee) which is wonderful news.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I dont believe this, Ive just given Boris a bigger bowl of water and heard what sounded like a running tap. I thought nothing of it as his cage has been open and assorted cats sleep in his bed with him. Just gone to make sure it was still full and a cat has p1ssed in it :gasp:




HAHAHAHAHAHA!! He did a 'delphi'.
I think I mentioned about Delphi sitting on the rim of Chalky's water bowl and pissing into it.
Crikey we could save an absolute fortune on cat litter if they all did this.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> If he isnt 100% normal/healthy he will be staying and I wont be paying for him either. If he is a normal healthy puppy he will be going straight to his new home and will not be going back to the breeders at all
> 
> 
> My squitty puppy is squitty no more:no1: Hes passed nothing overnight(except one giant wee) which is wonderful news.


 Since dogs are telepathic, I'm going to tell Chalky to telepathically tell Boris to start limping badly for a few weeks, emitting the occasional sorrowful whine whilst looking deep into your eyes. hehehe.
You are his mummy after all. You suckled him (not literally) and saved his life. He belonga you.
Boris







Shell


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe thats because they missed you OR maybe they are plotting their revenge because a big hairy dog has moved in :whistling2:


Let me tell you those boys are fascinated by that big hairy dog, they spend hours sitting in the front corner of the cage on their hindlegs watching him - and he's equally as fascinated as them??

Well I've had such a frustrating and rather disappointing morning!

I got up to good news about Skye. Last night when Barry took him out, he said he'd finally sh*t and although it was soft it wasn't diarrhoea. This morning he left me a note to say it was much better, so I was quite elated!! 

Then I went on the computer upstairs, printed out some bookmarks to laminate for The Sanctuary, then went on line. Replied to a pm on here and my screen froze -nothing happening. Waited for ages, gave up and "ended task" went back onto this site and my reply had gone, just the normal screen hadn't come back. Then I read the cross cats thread, replied and the same thing happened, but my reply was posted. Then I came on here and couldn't quote! Tried to quote the above post by Shell and the screen just kept going white and the little green line down the bottom was moving at the slowest rate imaginable, so in the end I decided to re-boot the computer - got back on and this time I couldn't even get a "Reply" button! AAgggghhhh!!!! :gasp:

So finally I gave up and came downstairs, made a cup of tea, and went on the laptop which is working perfectly, so I know it's not this site. Anyway, no sooner had I got on line when I looked at Skye, who was standing in the corner facing the fireplace sounding suspiciously like he was about to be sick. So dropped the laptop and rushed into the kitchen shouting him, he ran in after me and promptly puked on his bed, by then I'd reached the utility room door and got him out in the garden where he brought up a bit more sick! :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

Poor Skye. Any idea what's caused this? Does he rush his food at all? 

Could it be IBS? Just my grandads dog had the runs and sickness and that's what the vets diagnosed him with. After checking with my nan she said the vets gave her some pro-biotic paste and he was also on a special diet as some diets made him worse than others. Only dog I've known to have it though, but just sounded a tad similar, I'm probably wrong though. Hope the poor boy is feeling better soon.


----------



## feorag

To be honest Katie, I'm starting to lean that way too - in fact I'm wondering if that's why his original owners sent him back??? I'm afraid my cynicism in people has degenerated as I've got older - I've learned not everyone has the same honest outlook as I do and I no longer believe everything I'm told!

When he had diarrhoea, he was sick once only on the first night, but then hasn't been sick again, so I didn't particularly think it was a virus or anything as severe as gastro-enteritis, because I'm sure he would have been sick more.

We did wonder if it could be a problem with this Butchers Tripe tinned meat, which we've never fed to any of our dogs, so we decided to begin by introducing only the dried food and getting him back onto that before introducing the Butchers.

Now, I am wondering if it's a food intolerance to the Beta Puppy the breeder told us to feed him, because he was starved on Tuesday, then on Wednesday and Thursday he was given only boiled rice with chicken and then yesterday I started to introduce just a small handful of the Beta Puppy food yesterday morning.

To be honest, at the minute I just don't know what to think or do, because it could just have been stress that set it off - just not sure!


----------



## Shell195

I hate computer problems:bash:
Poor Skye. Maybe it is a problem with the food. Perhaps try a different brand if it doesnt clear up soon. Maybe a sensitive largebreed puppy one?


Boris had a poo before(he passed none overnight) and although a bit soft it was formed which is better than last night when he was passing water and looked a bit sorry for himself. He has a new trick now and that is barking at the couch:bash: I tend to distract him by throwing a toy but not the family they pick him up and sit him on their knee:bash: How to train a puppy to be a brat:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I I tend to distract him by throwing a toy but not the family they pick him up and sit him on their knee:bash: How to train a puppy to be a brat:whistling2:


Tend to agree with you there Shell! :lol2:

I'm just totally in a quandary at the minute and not sure what to do! 

What I did notice when I came home last week was that he burped constantly! I've never had a dog burp as often in my life, but of course that has ceased since Tuesday, so I'm still wondering whether the problem is diet related.

He's still on rice and chicken, but we are gradually adding more of his Beta to his food and giving him smaller quantities more often, so I suppose it depends on how he fairs. It's certainly worked on the poo situation, he was soft but shaped last night and Barry said better this morning and he didn't do one when I took him out after he was sick, so the rear end appears to have settled.

Also as he is finding his feet in our household and beginning to get the message that we belong to him now, he's much more excited when we get up or come home after he's been left. Originally, he would be pleased to see us, but a little reserved, now he goes barmy, squeals, jumps at us and the workbench when we turn away. When I came downstairs this morning he went quite barmy and then within 5 minutes was in here retching, so whether that's another thing that gets him so excited that it upsets his constitution I've no idea *shrug*.

Shell you've got a GSD who stresses reasonably easily, what do you think I should do? Should I carry on down the chicken and rice and gradually increase the beta I add - I was hoping that he would be back on his normal Beta by tomorrow. Then I was hoping that we could see, if his tummy settles, what happens next Monday night when I take him to training class again. If he doesn't get diarrhoea badly before that and isn't sick again, then it's not the food, but if he does get diarhhoea after that, then maybe it's more stress related. 

However, if he's sick again or gets diarrhoea again before Monday night, I agree I'll have to go for a sensitive stomach food range and try that, or do you think I should try that now?? I'm just not sure what's the best option at the minute. Never had a dog with this problem before - Amber had it bad, but Barry had sussed it all out before I arrived, you see!


----------



## EmmaApple

I need a bit of advice/help please.

My cats keep pooing outside of the litter tray. Next to it, but futher away than their bum was hanging out the end. Its driving me insane, as their litter tray is a massive, lidded with a flap thing, and i clean it out every 2 days!

They also like to wee on my washing piles, and this morning the dust sheet that was down in preperation for painting. I cant just keep clearing it up as although it is on wooden floor, washing the same spot for 2 years every day is now wearing away the varnish.

I have put newspaper round that area, but they decided to just use that as their litter tray and so i was comming home to soaking wet paper, and a very smelly house every night.

I would be so grateful for some advice! I love my little fur balls, but this is starting to get annoying!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

How many cats do you actually have? Cats are not 'pack' animals and so many of them stress in multi-cat households, which causes litter tray breakdown.

Also, what sort of litter are you using and have you changed it recently?? Just out of interest, cat pee can dissolve yacht varnish - I know from experience!! :roll:

If you can give us these answers first, it might help us.


----------



## EmmaApple

Only 2 cats - brothers.

This litter tray is a new one, the same make and model as their old one, only bigger. Similar to this: Comfy Cat Hooded Cat Litter Tray by Clean and Tidy-Litter trays-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop 
Cats pee seem to dissolve everything! :lol2: Three duvets i have had to replace coz they have decided to pee on mine when it is waiting to be washed. Little buggers :devil:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to ask how old they are too? I presume they are both neutered?

It sounds like you could have a hierarchy problem going on where one is pulling rank on the other, depending on their age.

YOu haven't changed their litter though? And you aren't using those great big wood pellets that cats tend to hate?

Unfortunately, when there's a problem like a hierarchal problem going on in a household, everything that appears in the household has to be marked by one of the cats to claim it as their's.

When we got to 10 cats we started to have terrible urinating problems (fortunately never had middening, which is a sign of a severely stressed cat! Well I say never, but we did many many years ago when I moved them onto wooden pelleted litter and one cat simply refused to use it) 

In our house, if we leave papers on the floor they get peed on - carrier bags are simply the biggest attractant and cat beds on the floor too. If they're on a chair, they're safe.

Cats are very complex animals and you need to try and work out what has triggered this behaviour to try and work to stopping it.

You could try a pheromone spray for cats called Feliway, which you can spray onto areas where you know your cats are urinating, or you could buy it in plug form like those air fresheners so the smell is in the room. It's based on the friendly pheronomes that cats produce from their mouths, rather than the aggressive ones that are in their urine, so it is supposed to give the house a 'happy' non-aggressive cat feel. I know it has worked on small cat households, so it could work for you with 2 cats, but it didn't make a blind bit of difference when I tried it.

You also have to make sure you remove any remnants of pee or poo smells where they are going and to do this you have to wash down with a biological washing powder which will digest the protein in the urine or poo and then spray it a few times a day with an alcohol based produce like surgical spirit to remove any remnant of smell. This won't however work on your wooden flooring, as I know from my own experience.

Prevention is better than cure, so you have to adjust your lifestyle basically and stop leaving stuff on the floor that you know will attract them.

Sorry if that's not what you want to hear, but damage limitation tends to be the order of the day once this behaviour has started.


----------



## EmmaApple

Thank you for your help Elieen.

I havent changed their litter, i use Thomas cat litter. Its fairly cheap for a massive bag, and soaks up the smell, unlike some (read morrisons own cat littler) which is just AWFUL! Doesnt soak up the wee or smell, or anything! 
I do try and keep things out of the way, as it is the best option. But the dust sheet was unavoidable. Sometimes i think they do it just to annoy me :hmm:

They are not neutered yet, and they are 2. I know i need to get it done, but (and i know this is going to sound like a terrible excuse) i havent had the time off work to be able to. They play fight (i'm assuming its play fighting as they both leave their bellies exposed?) and have never had any cuts etc from each other. They are also house cats, so they are not knocking some poor young kitties up the duff! Lol.

I do think its a dominance thing. Dimitri gets a bit of a jelly belly when i fuss Orpheus. He has to come over and get inbetween us. He has never growled at Orpheus, not shown him agression when this happens, just tries to make me fuss him instead. Do you think this could cause it?

I use Flash Wooden Floor cleaner, would you suggest anything else, or just buy a bit of lino/lino mat type thing to place under their litter tray?


----------



## feorag

EmmaApple said:


> They are not neutered yet, and they are 2. I know i need to get it done, but (and i know this is going to sound like a terrible excuse) i havent had the time off work to be able to. They play fight (i'm assuming its play fighting as they both leave their bellies exposed?) and have never had any cuts etc from each other. They are also house cats, so they are not knocking some poor young kitties up the duff! Lol.


Then that's more than likely your problem. I don't know how old they are, but if the hormones are kicking in (like over 5 months or thereabout) then they're definitely having a hierarchal problem, where the stronger personality is trying to be dominant over the other, so the other one is desperately trying to establish his territory. Sometimes neutering will stop this behaviour, but sadly sometimes it doesn't. It's a very quick op, doesn't take long and their recovered is very quick. Can you not put them into the vets on your way to work and pick them up on the way home? That's what I've always done. If I were you I'd get them in asap and have them neutered, cos the longer it goes on the harder it will be for them to stop that behaviour once it's become habitual. 

I kept one of my male kittens entire because I worked out that I could get him to 3 shows as an adult before he got to 11 months old to try and make him up to champion before I neutered him. After his first adult show, when he was 9 months old (when he got his first CC) I walked into the kitchen and saw him spraying on the fridge. He was whisked up to the vets that week and was neutered, but he never stopped spraying!! I've never tried that again - my boys are neutered at 5-6 months, but sadly having a spraying cat in the house sends a message to all the others!!


EmmaApple said:


> I use Flash Wooden Floor cleaner, would you suggest anything else, or just buy a bit of lino/lino mat type thing to place under their litter tray?


If Ammonia/bleach is one of the contents of the floor cleaner then don't use it as ammonia is one of the contents of urine so you'll be compounding the problem (a common mistake people make when the use bleach to clean up urine stains and smells)

As part of our damage limitation, all our litter trays stand on clear perspex sheets which plastic edges so the pee doesn't run off it - that's what we've had to do.


----------



## ownedbyroxy

feorag said:


> To be honest Katie, I'm starting to lean that way too - in fact I'm wondering if that's why his original owners sent him back??? I'm afraid my cynicism in people has degenerated as I've got older - I've learned not everyone has the same honest outlook as I do and I no longer believe everything I'm told!
> 
> When he had diarrhoea, he was sick once only on the first night, but then hasn't been sick again, so I didn't particularly think it was a virus or anything as severe as gastro-enteritis, because I'm sure he would have been sick more.


I'm 23 Eileen and have learnt that not many people are honest any more. 
When we rescued this kitten, the couple we had him from told us that they'd had him 24 hours and he wasn't fitting in with their 2 yr old un-neutered tom and 4 GSD's. So wanted rid of him. We took him there and then. Poor mite was riddled with fleas and had a bellyful of worms. As soon as i had a hold of him i knew he had worms. His belly was huge with the rest of him all scrawny. So we de-flead him and wormed him. He's not at all nervous. Has balls of steel! He's been putting Roxy our whippet firmly in her place. He has ignored his cat bed and radiator bed and claimed the dogs bed as his own and only lets her in on his say so. It's not just me owned by this kitten. The poor dog is too!
My partners old bulldog had an extremely sensitive stomach. The only thing he could eat was Autarky (sp?). If he so much as smelt one of the other dogs food he'd be bad. Hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## feorag

Thanks for that. I'm a person who has always tried to live my life by the "do as you would be done by" code and I've tried never to do to someone else what I wouldn't like done to me. I was also brought up not to lie and I hate people who lie.

However, over the years I've had the wool pulled over my eyes through my naivety more than once and I just don't know whether i've been told the truth about this dog or not. It doesn't make a ha'porth of difference to my attitude to the dog, cos I love him to bits and he's staying, but if this is an ongoing problem it would have helped to have been told!!

Actually, when Autarky first brought out their cat food i tried my cats on it and they were great, so I have considered Autarky as one of the alternatives, once we'd got this dog up and running and no longer needing puppy food.


----------



## MSL

So much to catch up on...lol.....
Anyway....Eileen, for what its worth, Beta Dog food, gave Chip the squits, really badly.....we ony used it for a couple of days and threw it away.....we use Skinners now as they do a good range, and Chip has never had a problem with it........My mother in laws gsd is also fairly sensitive and she can only ever have dried food, again she is on the skinners range, if she manages to get anything off the kids she gets the squits almost immediately..........

The cat is now poorly. Odi hasnt eaten for 2 days......I am tempting him with some of his favourite treats and nothing. I wormed him on Tuesday and I am just wondering if that may have caused an upset tummy? he was sick on wednesday but nothing since, he seems to be drinking as he is not dehydrated...I will keep an eye on him over the next couple of days and see where he is at on Monday...he is such a hunter he could have eaten anyold crap from outside!

Has anyone heard from Cat and Ditta....how are they?

Fenny, I think I prefer Hobby breeder, I think I will call myself that from now on...lol....so Daisy is in season and having read the very opinionated people on here say that any breeder worth there salt is not breeding at the minute I think I may let her go ahead and have a litter!!
I have 4 definates e-mailing constantly asking when she will be having more pups, two who didnt get one last time as they took too long to decide (not a bad thing I dont think) 1 who wants another and 1 who got my number from her neighbour who bought one of the girls last time.
As i advertised them as bred by family dogs, for families I dont THINK I would have any trouble selling them. I suppose it does concern me slightly......however having heard from everysingle person who bought a puppy last time and hearing how happy they are, all prepared to do references I think I will do it, they wouldne be ready till after xmas so I dont have to worry about that....what do you think ladies......

gosh long post, obviously felt the need to get it off my chest!


----------



## feorag

Thanks for that Penny. I haven't come across Skinners before, but it's something else I will look into. If I can find out what the problem is first, i.e. stress, stomach, food allergy, it will help, thereafter we'll work it out. 

As I said Barry's GSD just couldn't tolerate meat in any form, it took Barry a while to work it out, but once he had it was easy to feed him.

As far as Odi goes, keep a careful eye on him - cats that don't eat for more than 48 hours are very much at risk of developing a liver problem, as I found out to my disadvantage with Roscoe. Keep nipping the skin at the scruff of his neck where it's loose and check for "tenting" if the skin falls back into place immediately, then he's drinking enough and not dehydrating, if it goes back slowly, then he's dehydrating and you need to up his fluids and maybe give him an electrolyte or a rehydration fluid. If it tents and stays there, he needs intravenous fluid.

Hope he's OK!!


----------



## Shell195

EmmaApple said:


> They are not neutered yet, and they are *2.*


I think this maybe your problem as entire males dont usually live happily together



feorag said:


> Tend to agree with you there Shell! :lol2:
> 
> I'm just totally in a quandary at the minute and not sure what to do!
> 
> What I did notice when I came home last week was that he burped constantly! I've never had a dog burp as often in my life, but of course that has ceased since Tuesday, so I'm still wondering whether the problem is diet related.
> 
> He's still on rice and chicken, but we are gradually adding more of his Beta to his food and giving him smaller quantities more often, so I suppose it depends on how he fairs. It's certainly worked on the poo situation, he was soft but shaped last night and Barry said better this morning and he didn't do one when I took him out after he was sick, so the rear end appears to have settled.
> 
> Also as he is finding his feet in our household and beginning to get the message that we belong to him now, he's much more excited when we get up or come home after he's been left. Originally, he would be pleased to see us, but a little reserved, now he goes barmy, squeals, jumps at us and the workbench when we turn away. When I came downstairs this morning he went quite barmy and then within 5 minutes was in here retching, so whether that's another thing that gets him so excited that it upsets his constitution I've no idea *shrug*.
> 
> Shell you've got a GSD who stresses reasonably easily, what do you think I should do? Should I carry on down the chicken and rice and gradually increase the beta I add - I was hoping that he would be back on his normal Beta by tomorrow. Then I was hoping that we could see, if his tummy settles, what happens next Monday night when I take him to training class again. If he doesn't get diarrhoea badly before that and isn't sick again, then it's not the food, but if he does get diarhhoea after that, then maybe it's more stress related.
> 
> However, if he's sick again or gets diarrhoea again before Monday night, I agree I'll have to go for a sensitive stomach food range and try that, or do you think I should try that now?? I'm just not sure what's the best option at the minute. Never had a dog with this problem before - Amber had it bad, but Barry had sussed it all out before I arrived, you see!


 
If I was you Eileen I would get him back on the Beta puppy but the minute he shows signs of deteriorating again I would change it. Try leaving the Butchers Tripe out of the mix as it could be something as simple as that which is upsetting him. Mine get dry food and I put a cup full of cold water over it and that is it




feorag said:


> Forgot to ask how old they are too? I presume they are both neutered?
> 
> It sounds like you could have a hierarchy problem going on where one is pulling rank on the other, depending on their age.
> 
> YOu haven't changed their litter though? And you aren't using those great big wood pellets that cats tend to hate?
> 
> Unfortunately, when there's a problem like a hierarchal problem going on in a household, everything that appears in the household has to be marked by one of the cats to claim it as their's.
> 
> When we got to 10 cats we started to have terrible urinating problems (fortunately never had middening, which is a sign of a severely stressed cat! Well I say never, but we did many many years ago when I moved them onto wooden pelleted litter and one cat simply refused to use it)
> 
> In our house, if we leave papers on the floor they get peed on - carrier bags are simply the biggest attractant and cat beds on the floor too. If they're on a chair, they're safe.
> 
> Cats are very complex animals and you need to try and work out what has triggered this behaviour to try and work to stopping it.
> 
> You could try a pheromone spray for cats called Feliway, which you can spray onto areas where you know your cats are urinating, or you could buy it in plug form like those air fresheners so the smell is in the room. It's based on the friendly pheronomes that cats produce from their mouths, rather than the aggressive ones that are in their urine, so it is supposed to give the house a 'happy' non-aggressive cat feel. I know it has worked on small cat households, so it could work for you with 2 cats, but it didn't make a blind bit of difference when I tried it.
> 
> You also have to make sure you remove any remnants of pee or poo smells where they are going and to do this you have to wash down with a biological washing powder which will digest the protein in the urine or poo and then spray it a few times a day with an alcohol based produce like surgical spirit to remove any remnant of smell. This won't however work on your wooden flooring, as I know from my own experience.
> 
> Prevention is better than cure, so you have to adjust your lifestyle basically and stop leaving stuff on the floor that you know will attract them.
> 
> Sorry if that's not what you want to hear, but damage limitation tends to be the order of the day once this behaviour has started.


I totally agree with you. Also I would try pegging the flap up so they can stick their heads out as maybe one is getting ambushed when leaving the tray




MSL said:


> So much to catch up on...lol.....
> Anyway....Eileen, for what its worth, Beta Dog food, gave Chip the squits, really badly.....we ony used it for a couple of days and threw it away.....we use Skinners now as they do a good range, and Chip has never had a problem with it........My mother in laws gsd is also fairly sensitive and she can only ever have dried food, again she is on the skinners range, if she manages to get anything off the kids she gets the squits almost immediately..........
> 
> The cat is now poorly. Odi hasnt eaten for 2 days......I am tempting him with some of his favourite treats and nothing. I wormed him on Tuesday and I am just wondering if that may have caused an upset tummy? he was sick on wednesday but nothing since, he seems to be drinking as he is not dehydrated...I will keep an eye on him over the next couple of days and see where he is at on Monday...he is such a hunter he could have eaten anyold crap from outside!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Cat and Ditta....how are they?
> 
> Fenny, I think I prefer Hobby breeder, I think I will call myself that from now on...lol....so Daisy is in season and having read the very opinionated people on here say that any breeder worth there salt is not breeding at the minute I think I may let her go ahead and have a litter!!
> I have 4 definates e-mailing constantly asking when she will be having more pups, two who didnt get one last time as they took too long to decide (not a bad thing I dont think) 1 who wants another and 1 who got my number from her neighbour who bought one of the girls last time.
> As i advertised them as bred by family dogs, for families I dont THINK I would have any trouble selling them. I suppose it does concern me slightly......however having heard from everysingle person who bought a puppy last time and hearing how happy they are, all prepared to do references I think I will do it, they wouldne be ready till after xmas so I dont have to worry about that....what do you think ladies......
> 
> gosh long post, obviously felt the need to get it off my chest!


Poor Odi, what wormer did you use ?
My friend who breeds and used to show GSD doesnt have many litters a year but her last litter of 11 puppies sold by the time they were 8 weeks old and she is still getting calls for them now even though they have a price tag of £695
If you want a litter then have a litter and ignore the few people who disagree as after all they are just words on a screen.
Your last litter were gorgeous and lots of people love Chocolate Labs so I dont think you would have a problem selling them. Why shouldnt you do something that you enjoy!


----------



## ditta

hi penny, thanks for asking after us, we are getting there.......slowly but getting there all the same.........dom had his post mortem and it really just confirmed what we knew.......enlarged heart and saggy muscle, chester has had a precautionary xray and his heart is perfect, doms was 50% larger than chesters. Cat hadnt eaten for 2 days and never got out of bed but shes coping better now. my bro in laws post mortem showed what we were expecting too, heart attack, celulitus, diabetes related and thickening of arterys, his funeral ive just been informed is next friday, so after next week hoping things get back to as normal as possible for all our sakes.

thanks everyone for your messages and support, it means the world to us:flrt:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Thanks for that Penny. I haven't come across Skinners before, but it's something else I will look into. If I can find out what the problem is first, i.e. stress, stomach, food allergy, it will help, thereafter we'll work it out.
> 
> As I said Barry's GSD just couldn't tolerate meat in any form, it took Barry a while to work it out, but once he had it was easy to feed him.
> 
> As far as Odi goes, keep a careful eye on him - cats that don't eat for more than 48 hours are very much at risk of developing a liver problem, as I found out to my disadvantage with Roscoe. Keep nipping the skin at the scruff of his neck where it's loose and check for "tenting" if the skin falls back into place immediately, then he's drinking enough and not dehydrating, if it goes back slowly, then he's dehydrating and you need to up his fluids and maybe give him an electrolyte or a rehydration fluid. If it tents and stays there, he needs intravenous fluid.
> 
> Hope he's OK!!


Thats exactly what I am doing, He is fine at the moment.....but I will definately be keeping a close eye on him....he is sleeping with us at the minute as oppose to on my Sethy's head where they both seem to like him to sleep....on a tangent, Seth came in our room last night about 2.30 saying in a very cute sleepy little boy voice' wheres Odi', bless, he must miss him when he isnt there!

Shell, i used Drontal large as he is a big old lump, I only used 3/4 of tablet to get the weight/tab ratio right , he didnt like being dumped on the kitchen scales!!!
I am just hoping it is a tummy bug that sorts itself out soon...if not emergency vet here we come!

Sigh** its never easy....
I think I will let Daisy have another litter........then get her and Suka spayed early next year....Suka has had her second season so I am happy for her to have the procedure now and 2 litters is enough for my Daisy Doo......I will let you know as I am sure you will want to see piccies of cute puppies!
Bust weekend ahead......Cameron; Party, Rugby
Seth; Dance, Drama...train to london, photoshoot 
rugby
Archie; Swiming, out with nana and rugby.

Mummy ; running round like a loony after the above.......when is it my turn!!!!!!!:lol2:


Edit; Ditta, posted and then saw your message..........really if there is aything we can do just ask........and that is a totally genuine offer......P x


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Thats exactly what I am doing, He is fine at the moment.....but I will definately be keeping a close eye on him....he is sleeping with us at the minute as oppose to on my Sethy's head where they both seem to like him to sleep....on a tangent, Seth came in our room last night about 2.30 saying in a very cute sleepy little boy voice' wheres Odi', bless, he must miss him when he isnt there!
> 
> *Shell, i used Drontal large as he is a big old lump, I only used 3/4 of tablet* to get the weight/tab ratio right , he didnt like being dumped on the kitchen scales!!!
> I am just hoping it is a tummy bug that sorts itself out soon...if not emergency vet here we come!
> 
> Sigh** its never easy....
> I think I will let Daisy have another litter........then get her and Suka spayed early next year....Suka has had her second season so I am happy for her to have the procedure now and 2 litters is enough for my Daisy Doo......I will let you know as I am sure you will want to see piccies of cute puppies!
> Bust weekend ahead......Cameron; Party, Rugby
> Seth; Dance, Drama...train to london, photoshoot
> rugby
> Archie; Swiming, out with nana and rugby.
> 
> Mummy ; running round like a loony after the above.......when is it my turn!!!!!!!:lol2:


I doubt Drontal wormer would cause his illness which is why I asked. Sometimes it can make them throw up once or twice but thats it. Hes probably picked up a bug. Fingers crossed hes in the mend very soon.

Sounds like you have an active weekend planned for you:lol2: I dont miss running my kids about now they are all grown up:whistling2who am I kidding I still run them about aged 18,20,22:lol2 Did nobody ever tell you that Mums dont ever get a turn
Im at the the sanctuary tomorrow and will be weighing 20 hedgehogs as we do them at least twice a week(more for the weaker ones). Our Ringworm one is doing really well which is great news.
Every day seems to bring yet another one in and at this rate we will run out of space


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> I doubt Drontal wormer would cause his illness which is why I asked. Sometimes it can make them throw up once or twice but thats it. Hes probably picked up a bug. Fingers crossed hes in the mend very soon.
> 
> Sounds like you have an active weekend planned for you:lol2: I dont miss running my kids about now they are all grown up:whistling2who am I kidding I still run them about aged 18,20,22:lol2
> Im at the the sanctuary tomorrow and will be weighing 20 hedgehogs as we do them at least twice a week(more for the weaker ones). Our Ringworm one is doing really well which is great news.
> Every day seems to bring yet another one in and at this rate we will run out of space


Thanks Shell, thats what I thought when he initially threw up, and then again didnt really think it could be the drontal putting him off his food......
Just have to wait and see...

20 Hedgiepigs...how long will that take.....??

just remembered must go and look at boris thread so I can see updated pics....lol

on a slightly philosophical note....suke has just come in, put her two front paws on my knees and given me a great big sloppy doggy kiss, quickly followed by chip who is still damp from his bath...for all the grief they cause, how do people live wothout animals in there life......it must be very empty?


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Thanks Shell, thats what I thought when he initially threw up, and then again didnt really think it could be the drontal putting him off his food......
> Just have to wait and see...
> 
> 20 Hedgiepigs...how long will that take.....??
> 
> just remembered must go and look at boris thread so I can see updated pics....lol
> 
> on a slightly philosophical note....suke has just come in, put her two front paws on my knees and given me a great big sloppy doggy kiss, quickly followed by chip who is still damp from his bath...for all the grief they cause, how do people live wothout animals in there life......it must be very empty?


Do you know Penny I hate visiting people who have no animals as their houses seem so empty and cold

On the Boris thread there are photos of the rest of his litter. He looks so different to them, they look like Bloodhounds and he looks like a Border terrier:lol2: I need to bath and trim my small dogs and clip my poodle I think that will be my Sunday job

The Hogs take forever to weigh and check my friend wears gloves but I seem to be immune to spikes:lol2:One of them bit me last time I did it:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think this maybe your problem as entire males dont usually live happily together


OMG :gasp: I missed that bit - just kept seeing 2 and thinking 2 cats! :blush:

If they're 2 year old and un-neutered, then it's no wonder there's a problem! Entire tom cats rarely ever successfully live together, ask any cat breeder! Apart from which, because cats are much more sexually driven than dogs, for instance, they could be suffering a lot of sexual frustration which would be making 'marking' even more of a problem. Maybe one is taking the dominance a bit too far and attempting to mate. Like I said a middening cat is a *very* unhappy cat - as that is much more extreme behaviour.



Shell195 said:


> If I was you Eileen I would get him back on the Beta puppy but the minute he shows signs of deteriorating again I would change it. Try leaving the Butchers Tripe out of the mix as it could be something as simple as that which is upsetting him. Mine get dry food and I put a cup full of cold water over it and that is it


That's what I thought, Shell, just wanted to run it past someone else - a second opinion is always a good idea! I must admit I was surprised when the breeder said she gave them Butchers mixed in, cos I never gave my dogs tinned meat when I was feeding a complete meal. but she said that's what he was getting and I didnt' want to change his diet at first in case it upset his tummy :crazy:



ditta said:


> hi penny, thanks for asking after us, we are getting there.......slowly but getting there all the same.........dom had his post mortem and it really just confirmed what we knew.......enlarged heart and saggy muscle, chester has had a precautionary xray and his heart is perfect, doms was 50% larger than chesters. Cat hadnt eaten for 2 days and never got out of bed but shes coping better now. my bro in laws post mortem showed what we were expecting too, heart attack, celulitus, diabetes related and thickening of arterys, his funeral ive just been informed is next friday, so after next week hoping things get back to as normal as possible for all our sakes.





ditta said:


> thanks everyone for your messages and support, it means the world to us:flrt:


Really sounds like the 2 of you are going through the mill at the minute Ditta, but hopefully once the worst is over you'll be able to pick yourselves up and get your life back.



MSL said:


> Thats exactly what I am doing, He is fine at the moment.....but I will definately be keeping a close eye on him....he is sleeping with us at the minute as oppose to on my Sethy's head where they both seem to like him to sleep....on a tangent, Seth came in our room last night about 2.30 saying in a very cute sleepy little boy voice' wheres Odi', bless, he must miss him when he isnt there!x


Great - I only say this cos of what happened with me and Roscoe last year. I thought he had a hairball and wasn't eating cos he was struggling to expel it - 2 days without food and he started dehydrating, then he went into liver failure and had to be pts - it was a terrible shock. I hope it is just something that's upset his stomach and he gets over it!" :2thumb:



MSL said:


> I think I will let Daisy have another litter........then get her and Suka spayed early next year....Suka has had her second season so I am happy for her to have the procedure now and 2 litters is enough for my Daisy Doo......I will let you know as I am sure ou will want to see piccies of cute puppies!x


 I agree with Shell, Penny! if you want to have another litter, then why shouldn't you. You're not an irresponsible breeder churning puppies out for profit, so do it and enjoy them.



MSL said:


> Bust weekend ahead......Cameron; Party, Rugby





MSL said:


> Seth; Dance, Drama...train to london, photoshoot
> rugby
> Archie; Swiming, out with nana and rugby.
> 
> Mummy ; running round like a loony after the above.......when is it my turn!!!!!!!:lol2:x


I'm so pleased my children are grown up and left home! That sounds a bit like the weekend from Hell coming up - how do you manage to spread yourself around between the 3 of them and their activities??


----------



## Shell195

Purdy and Boris:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw! That photo made me feel all warm inside!!! :blush:

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Purdy and Boris:flrt:
> image


How cute is that!!!!!!!!!!:flrt::flrt:

As for spreading myself around...you just do it dont you, hubby helps obviously but I am the one who works out who is going where at what time and what they need, he gets everything laid out ready with clear and concise instructions! it's the only way and even then I can't guarantee he will get it right!!!!!
anyway.......Odi is in and turned his nose up at food again...still doesn't appear to be dehydrated but if he still isnt eating tommorrow I will be trying to get some fluids down his neck manually myself.......along with some electrolite hydration stuff just to make sure!...I will go and prize him off seths head and bring him into our room for the night......

Will speak to you tommorrow, let you know whats going on....
P


----------



## Shell195

You wouldnt have said that last night when Purdy decided Dennis wasnt getting in bed. I dont know what was up with her as she usually loves him but last night she was furious and I had to sneak him in from the side or he would have been cold.


----------



## feorag

Aw poor Dennis and naughty Purdy! :bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

new pic of simba on heere btw 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/399852-got-my-shed.html#post4953346


----------



## MSL

Took seth to have his professional piccies done today to a place called Husky studios, didnt think anything of it till we walked into reception to be greeted by 3 husky's....obviously we were in heaven and had a lovely hour or so having cuddles....but you can't half tell when people dont have pets, there were several families there going mental....lol......sorry, I know I shouldnt but it made I laugh!!!!!especially when seth is in the middle of the room getting husky kisses from all 3 and loving everyminute of it!!!!!
...ok......deep breath and in 45 minutes Cameron to a party....pick up at 9..what a lovely, relaxing evening for me.....NOT!


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Took seth to have his professional piccies done today to a place called Husky studios, didnt think anything of it till we walked into reception to be greeted by 3 husky's....obviously we were in heaven and had a lovely hour or so having cuddles....but you can't half tell when people dont have pets, there were several families there going mental....lol......sorry, I know I shouldnt but it made I laugh!!!!!especially when seth is in the middle of the room getting husky kisses from all 3 and loving everyminute of it!!!!!
> ...ok......deep breath and in 45 minutes Cameron to a party....pick up at 9..what a lovely, relaxing evening for me.....NOT!


 
I always think that people who dont have pets live very empty selfish lives.
Who could resist doggy kisses and cuddles:flrt:
At least you have 45 minutes of you time:whistling2: My lot are off on a night out, I just hope they dont wake the puppy up when they come in late and loud:bash:
Enjoy the younger years as the older they get the more demanding they get


----------



## feorag

Penny you must post the pictures when you get them, so we can see this budding 'star' - for future reference you understand!! :whistling2:

Well I've not been outside the house today, but haven't particularly achieved much! :roll: Nothing new there then? :lol2:

A bit of housework's been done cos I'm out all day tomorrow at a big fund raising drive at The Sanctuary and Barry's vacc'd the utility room carpet where his lordship diarrhoea'd on Monday, so it's nice and clean and sweet smelling again.

One of my cat friends (ex Burmese breeder) turned up this morning for a 'quick coffee' to meet the dog, stayed for lunch and was here nearly 3 hours, so that put paid to a lot of stuff, but I'm not complaining! :lol:

My latest glass beads arrived, so I've to make some more thongs and I have to say the dichroic glass dragons are stunning to look at - I'm looking forward to seeing what they look like strung on a thong!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Penny you must post the pictures when you get them, so we can see this budding 'star' - for future reference you understand!! :whistling2:
> 
> Well I've not been outside the house today, but haven't particularly achieved much! :roll: Nothing new there then? :lol2:
> 
> A bit of housework's been done cos I'm out all day tomorrow at a big fund raising drive at The Sanctuary and Barry's vacc'd the utility room carpet where his lordship diarrhoea'd on Monday, so it's nice and clean and sweet smelling again.
> 
> One of my cat friends (ex Burmese breeder) turned up this morning for a 'quick coffee' to meet the dog, stayed for lunch and was here nearly 3 hours, so that put paid to a lot of stuff, but I'm not complaining! :lol:
> 
> *My latest glass beads arrived, so I've to make some more thongs* and I have to say the dichroic glass dragons are stunning to look at - I'm looking forward to seeing what they look like strung on a *thong*!!


 
:gasp: I bet they are a bit uncomfortable...................I didnt know you were in the underwear industry :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I bet they are a bit uncomfortable...................I didnt know you were in the underwear industry :whistling2:


Tut, Tut :naughty:!!

You know I thread them on leather neck thongs!! Naughty girl! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Tut, Tut :naughty:!!
> 
> You know I thread them on leather neck thongs!! Naughty girl! :bash:


I must have missed this as I really never knew..............honestly:whistling2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I bet they are a bit uncomfortable...................I didnt know you were in the underwear industry :whistling2:


:roll2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Tut, Tut :naughty:!!
> 
> You know I thread them on leather neck thongs!! Naughty girl! :bash:


 I have to confess that was the first thing that jumped into my mind.........oops...!lol

and just for you eileen, this is the picture we sent into the agency for them to decide if they wanted him.........
Seth










and here are all of the motley crew


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> I have to confess that was the first thing that jumped into my mind.........oops...!lol
> 
> and just for you eileen, this is the picture we sent into the agency for them to decide if they wanted him.........
> Seth
> 
> image
> 
> and here are all of the motley crew
> 
> image


So it wasnt just me then:lol2:

Penny your sons are 3 very handsome young men:flrt: Just wait until the girls come knocking:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I must have missed this as I really never knew..............honestly:whistling2:


What?? :gasp: You've never looked at my foiled snake glass necklaces! :bash: :bash:

:lol2: here you go then, you can't say you havent seen them now!!! :lol2:










Have to say the new dragon beads are gorgeous!



MSL said:


> and just for you eileen, this is the picture we sent into the agency for them to decide if they wanted him.........
> Seth
> 
> image
> 
> and here are all of the motley crew
> 
> image


Wow! Penny!! :flrt: You have 3 gorgeous boys there - they'll be doing some heartbreaking soon!!!


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> What?? :gasp: You've never looked at my foiled snake glass necklaces! :bash: :bash:
> 
> :lol2: here you go then, you can't say you havent seen them now!!! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Have to say the new dragon beads are gorgeous!


Eileen I love that neckless its fab!

Penny your boys are gorgeous - I have a beautiful daughter....... and a son who smells like hamsters and never washes his face except under the threat of a beating:lol2:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> So it wasnt just me then:lol2:
> 
> Penny your sons are 3 very handsome young men:flrt: Just wait until the girls come knocking:bash:


 
Noooooooooooooooooooooo...no girls allowed, ever ever ever, they will always love there mum the bestest!!

No it wasnt just you! if anyone had been watching they would jus have seen confusion on my face as I sat there trying to figure out what the hell Eileen was talking about!:bash:...it's been a long day, I'm tired and cant work out what the hell is going on with odi...
.he still hasnt eaten at home....but he is hydrated and still looks fine, he doesn't look 'sunken' I can palpatate (?) (sp) his tummy with no adverse reaction.....however, I did have a thought...my neighbours are on hols, i wonder if he sneaking in next doors cat flap to share cosy meals with there little girl????he has done it before but obviously when they are home he gets booted out.....hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MSL

ps; thankyou....I think they are gorgeous too...but then I would lol....and evie.....my 2 youngest are immaculate, the oldest however....always smells, only changes his pants under threat of a beating and his room already smelles of teenage boy....its not going to get better is it?


----------



## Evie

MSL said:


> ps; thankyou....I think they are gorgeous too...but then I would lol....and evie.....my 2 youngest are immaculate, the oldest however....always smells, only changes his pants under threat of a beating and his room already smelles of teenage boy....its not going to get better is it?


No it doesn't get any better - Joe is 15, thinks me and his dad are embarassing :blush: - I remember the old days watching blind date on the telly and he used to pick me :flrt: He is awesome though and he makes me laugh - love him to bits! 
I'm with you on the girl friends; they aren't allowed but he's already told me he'd rather die than bring a girl home - dunno what terrible thing he thinks I'm going to do:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I used to say no girls allowed ever. Now Im like please come and take them away. The youngest has a longterm girlfriend but the oldest who lives in a flat is the scruffiest,messiest,laziest person I know. He says he will never get married and Im sure its because hes in love with his games console and rugby:lol2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> I used to say no girls allowed ever. Now Im like please come and take them away. The youngest has a longterm girlfriend but the oldest who lives in a flat is the scruffiest,messiest,laziest person I know. He says he will never get married and Im sure its because hes in love with his games console and rugby:lol2:


Thank heaven for little boys :lol2:

Back on the subject of cats, I made an error of judgement today; decided to have a go at priming Kaito the oriental to the clicker, thinking he would pick it up very quickly because he is very attentive and responds to people well............ WRONG he is officially retarded. Mido the rude and ignorant cat who doesn't even respond to his name had it sussed inside of ten minutes while Kaito was still scratching his dozy head :lol2:
I took a video clip of Mido showing me he knew what it was all about - will post it later.


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Thank heaven for little boys :lol2:
> 
> Back on the subject of cats, I made an error of judgement today; decided to have a go at priming Kaito the oriental to the clicker, thinking he would pick it up very quickly because he is very attentive and responds to people well............ WRONG he is officially retarded. Mido the rude and ignorant cat who doesn't even respond to his name had it sussed inside of ten minutes while Kaito was still scratching his dozy head :lol2:
> I took a video clip of Mido showing me he knew what it was all about - will post it later.


 

Hmm I wonder if its in the name. My Siamese were quite bright all except my Tabbypoint boy called Kato he was very dim :lol2:


Eileen of course Ive seen your lovely snake thongs but you never mentioned the snakes just the glass beads:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sounds great! Looking forward to seeing it! :2thumb:

On the cat DVD I've got where Luna and I were on talking about PAT cats, it also featured a couple who had clickered trained their 2 cats!


----------



## Shell195

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhh I need to kill the twins on X factor:bash:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhh I need to kill the twins on X factor:bash:


They make my eyes and ears bleed!


----------



## Evie

Here's Mido showing Kaito how it's done - I wouldnt be so impressed but it wasn't even his lesson - he just butted in. I haven't taught him to do anything with it yet, it's just a project for college showing the different stages of training - and it's very short 'cos it's going in a power point presentation............

mido1.flv video by mrs_smurf - Photobucket


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen of course Ive seen your lovely snake thongs but you never mentioned the snakes just the glass beads:lol2:


Ah, I see! Mix-up!!! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhh I need to kill the twins on X factor:bash:


Haven't watched it yet, watched Strictly and now Casualty, which is just about finished so about to watch X-Factor. Prefer it that way so I can fast forward throught the ads and boring bits!!!


----------



## freekygeeky




----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhh I need to kill the twins on X factor:bash:


even though I didnt see x factor tonight, i LIKE this alot!


----------



## feorag

Well I think Simon cheated and for once in my life (which even surprised me, cos usually I can't abide the man!) I agreed with Louis. That U2 song wasn't a big band song. This leads me to think that Jamie is a one-trick pony, cos if Simon with all his experience (and his criticism of other mentor's song choice) couldn't find one big band song that Jamie could sing, then he must be??? Sorry Shell, cos I know you like him!! :grin1:

Well I'm off in a bit to The Sanctuary for our big Autumn Fair, last fund raising drive (on site!). Clare is coming with her reps and thanks to Susanne (Angora ferret) the Wear Valley Ferret Rescue people are bringing along some ferrets and a skunk. We've got a great psychic doing readings and a tarot lady too, apart from all the usual stuff. So I'm quite looking forward to it. Me?? I'm face painting all day cos our face painting volunteer's daughter's in hospital so she can't come :sad: Bit gutted about that, cos I wanted to do the reps too!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I think Simon cheated and for once in my life (which even surprised me, cos usually I can't abide the man!) I agreed with Louis. That U2 song wasn't a big band song. This leads me to think that Jamie is a one-trick pony, cos if Simon with all his experience (and his criticism of other mentor's song choice) couldn't find one big band song that Jamie could sing, then he must be??? Sorry Shell, cos I know you like him!! :grin1:
> 
> Well I'm off in a bit to The Sanctuary for our big Autumn Fair, last fund raising drive (on site!). Clare is coming with her reps and thanks to Susanne (Angora ferret) the Wear Valley Ferret Rescue people are bringing along some ferrets and a skunk. We've got a great psychic doing readings and a tarot lady too, apart from all the usual stuff. So I'm quite looking forward to it. Me?? I'm face painting all day cos our face painting volunteer's daughter's in hospital so she can't come :sad: Bit gutted about that, cos I wanted to do the reps too!!!


That was Simons fault though not Jamies, the same way that the twins tried to sing a song which wasnt a big band one
Even if Jamie doesnt win Xfactor he will still go far as he has such a great voice and manner.

Your Autumn fair sounds great so fingers crossed you raise lots of money. I keep meaning to ask did Miss Stoatie ever come back? Also how is the baby otter doing?

Have a great day. We are off out for Sunday lunch today as we havent been out for ages


----------



## klair328

anyone around looking for some advice x


----------



## Shell195

klair328 said:


> anyone around looking for some advice x


Im here now but you arent on line


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

nor are you shell!! LOL i need lots of money haha xx:bash: i need a cat pen could anybody be so kind to see if there are any im manchester on free add? xx Please x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im poorly and im taking the dog for a walk im insane im not even dressed !!  xx


----------



## fenwoman

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im poorly and im taking the dog for a walk im insane im not even dressed !!  xx


 Wiating to see the news about a naked youngster walking a big dog in Bolton


----------



## fenwoman

I can't make my bed because of the cats grr.
I stipped the bed this morning, and left the bedding off and the mattress exposed to the cold wind blowing through the window just in case there are any dust mites on it. Then I did some chores and came back up an hour later to remake the bed, but I can't. There are cats all snuggled in the naked duvet and where I had opened the blanket box to see which sheet and duvet cover I wanted, one of them had decided that this was a great bed. I haven't the heart to wake them and now I have to go out to visit my son so when I get back all tired and wanting my bed, that's when I'll have to fight the duvet and put clean sheets on.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

fenwoman said:


> Wiating to see the news about a naked youngster walking a big dog in Bolton


haha i got dressed but i had my hood up to hide my hair as it looks like a birds nest i just cba straightening it haha! xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

how are all?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That was Simons fault though not Jamies, the same way that the twins tried to sing a song which wasnt a big band one
> Even if Jamie doesnt win Xfactor he will still go far as he has such a great voice and manner.
> 
> Your Autumn fair sounds great so fingers crossed you raise lots of money. I keep meaning to ask did Miss Stoatie ever come back? Also how is the baby otter doing?
> 
> Have a great day. We are off out for Sunday lunch today as we havent been out for ages


Yes, I agree that wasn't Jamie's fault, it was Simon's but that doesn't make it right in my eyes!

Well I'm home, having got there an hour early cos I didnt' realise the clocks changed last night! Duh :lol2: Hadn't a notion, though they went back at the end of the school holidays, never even considered that next weekend is November. Truth is that, as John died in October, it's a month that I've learned not to look at or think about dates, so I just hadn't realised!

Sarah (sachcan on here) brought along about 8 fabulous ferrets and Candy (don't know her user name, but they operate as part of Wear Valley Ferret Rescue) brought a couple more and one of Nery's skunk babies, which was great.

Clare brought an excellent load of reps. Her gorgeous Great Plains Rat, Royal, Boa, Corn, King, Kenyan Sand Boa (who I have to say was extremely prettiful) and her Leo.

We didn't get as many people as we hoped and nowhere near as many as we used to get when we had an open day before we opened to the public, but hopefully we made some money.

Little Miss Stoaty has never been seen since she escaped, so I'd like to think that she's out there living happily.

The otter sadly appears to be either almost or totally blind, which might explain why her mother abandoned her! Such a shame cos she's such a gorgeous little critter.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, I agree that wasn't Jamie's fault, it was Simon's but that doesn't make it right in my eyes!
> 
> Well I'm home, having got there an hour early cos I didnt' realise the clocks changed last night! Duh :lol2: Hadn't a notion, though they went back at the end of the school holidays, never even considered that next weekend is November. Truth is that, as John died in October, it's a month that I've learned not to look at or think about dates, so I just hadn't realised!
> 
> Sarah (sachcan on here) brought along about 8 fabulous ferrets and Candy (don't know her user name, but they operate as part of Wear Valley Ferret Rescue) brought a couple more and one of Nery's skunk babies, which was great.
> 
> Clare brought an excellent load of reps. Her gorgeous Great Plains Rat, Royal, Boa, Corn, King, Kenyan Sand Boa (who I have to say was extremely prettiful) and her Leo.
> 
> We didn't get as many people as we hoped and nowhere near as many as we used to get when we had an open day before we opened to the public, but hopefully we made some money.
> 
> Little Miss Stoaty has never been seen since she escaped, so I'd like to think that she's out there living happily.
> 
> The otter sadly appears to be either almost or totally blind, which might explain why her mother abandoned her! Such a shame cos she's such a gorgeous little critter.


 
I wish I lived nearer as I would have loved to have gone to your fair. Sand Boas are great favourites of mine but I have refrained from getting one over the years.Fingers crossed you made a decent amount
When I was working 5 days a week at the sanctuary I totally forgot about the clock change and was an hour late which set everything back, they have never let me live it down:blush:

I believe Miss Stoatie is living happily too as taught or not stoats are very proficient hunters

What will happen to the Otter, will she be euthanised? Poor baby, I love otters as they have a great cuteness factor and are one of my favourite native mammals

We went out for Sunday lunch today after a visit to pets at home for some dried herb things for the chinchillas. I really dont know why I insist on looking at the animals as I always find something lacking in their care:whip:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I wish I lived nearer as I would have loved to have gone to your fair. Sand Boas are great favourites of mine but I have refrained from getting one over the years.Fingers crossed you made a decent amount
> When I was working 5 days a week at the sanctuary I totally forgot about the clock change and was an hour late which set everything back, they have never let me live it down:blush:
> 
> I believe Miss Stoatie is living happily too as taught or not stoats are very proficient hunters
> 
> What will happen to the Otter, will she be euthanised? Poor baby, I love otters as they have a great cuteness factor and are one of my favourite native mammals
> 
> We went out for Sunday lunch today after a visit to pets at home for some dried herb things for the chinchillas. I really dont know why I insist on looking at the animals as I always find something lacking in their care:whip:


In the same way as I would have loved to have come to yours - it's just that bit too far away, sadly! :sad:

Well it's only a couple of years ago that we went up one March Sunday to help clean up and put up the animals' stories which I'd typed up for the visitors. I thought it was very odd that all the volunteers were packing up and going home at 3:00, until someone pointed out that it was 4:00 - we'd been behind an hour all day!!!

The worst, however, was the year we put the clocks forward an hour instead of back and the lunch I'd made for our friends that I'd asked them to arrive for at 1:30 to eat at 2:00 was just about ready when I rang one of the couples to ask where they were and was told it was only 12:00!! :roll:

I've no idea what the plans are for the otter, because today I was kept so busy that Kim and I hardly had a chance to speak. I only found out she was blind today!!! However, euthanasia isn't really in Kim or Allen's vocabulary, so I doubt that will happen. They may approach The Otter Trust down in Yorkshire and ask if they might take her - that's where the last otter cub that we had brought in went, because we have no decent size ponds for an otter. I've no idea until I have time to sit down and have a proper 'catch up' with Kim


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> In the same way as I would have loved to have come to yours - it's just that bit too far away, sadly! :sad:
> 
> Well it's only a couple of years ago that we went up one March Sunday to help clean up and put up the animals' stories which I'd typed up for the visitors. I thought it was very odd that all the volunteers were packing up and going home at 3:00, until someone pointed out that it was 4:00 - we'd been behind an hour all day!!!
> 
> The worst, however, was the year we put the clocks forward an hour instead of back and the lunch I'd made for our friends that I'd asked them to arrive for at 1:30 to eat at 2:00 was just about ready when I rang one of the couples to ask where they were and was told it was only 12:00!! :roll:
> 
> I've no idea what the plans are for the otter, because today I was kept so busy that Kim and I hardly had a chance to speak. I only found out she was blind today!!! However, euthanasia isn't really in Kim or Allen's vocabulary, so I doubt that will happen. *They may approach The Otter Trust down in Yorkshire and ask if they might take her - that's where the last otter cub that we had brought in went, because we have no decent size ponds for an otter. I've no idea until I have time to sit down and have a proper 'catch up' with Kim*


I often watch Wildlife Aid and wonder why they always say if it cant be set free it will be euthanised. If the animal is happy in captivity then I dont see why it cant be kept and used as a teaching aid. Im so glad Kim is like this, its like a breath of fresh air:no1:


Haha Im glad Im not the only one who has trouble with the clocks being changed


----------



## Shell195

Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnn Ive only just seen your reply on the Boris thread :gasp:

Badddddddddddddd girlllllllllllllllllllllllllll:bash:
Ive just taken a sleepy photo of him:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

do you rememebr scooby had a really bad bread fetish when he was young? he still has it but not so bad.. lol

but.. now simba has a reall problem with crisps..you go near the crisp cuboard and he goes crazy, you eat them he will go crazy he will find the bags hidden in the housel or in the bin and run off with them gorwling...


how do i stop this? resort to eating with door closed? we had to do with with scooby, i remebr one night he ate 6 rolls, and a loaf of bread.. he still does it now!! lol

i have odd cats  lol


----------



## *H*

I have forgot how much ballet dancing you have to do when there is a cat in the house! I've nearly gone head over heals way too many times today, you can tell someone is fine now :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnn Ive only just seen your reply on the Boris thread :gasp:
> 
> Badddddddddddddd girlllllllllllllllllllllllllll:bash:
> Ive just taken a sleepy photo of him:flrt:


I did wonder! :lol2:

Well Madam Purrdy decided to walk downstairs tonight (for the first time since Skye arrived) to register her disapproval!! :lol:

She came down and stood in the doorway, so Barry encouraged her in! Skye was lying on the floor in front of Barry so she walked to the side of his chair and had a bit fuss from him, then she walked over to Skye, stood right in front of him, put her face about 3" from his nose, spat at him 3 times and pranced out! :lol2:

At the minute Skye is lying more or less in the same position, in front of Barry and Harry is on his knee with his head down between his knees and they're nearly nose to nose! :2thumb:

Cadbury on the other hand has had a setback, because yesterday morning he was out in the garden with and Skye went out, saw him and rushed towards him, so he scattered back into the house and hasn't come down since!! Can't win 'em all I suppose?? :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I did wonder! :lol2:
> 
> Well Madam Purrdy decided to walk downstairs tonight (for the first time since Skye arrived) to register her disapproval!! :lol:
> 
> She came down and stood in the doorway, so Barry encouraged her in! Skye was lying on the floor in front of Barry so she walked to the side of his chair and had a bit fuss from him, then she walked over to Skye, stood right in front of him, put her face about 3" from his nose, spat at him 3 times and pranced out! :lol2:
> 
> At the minute Skye is lying more or less in the same position, in front of Barry and Harry is on his knee with his head down between his knees and they're nearly nose to nose! :2thumb:
> 
> Cadbury on the other hand has had a setback, because yesterday morning he was out in the garden with and Skye went out, saw him and rushed towards him, so he scattered back into the house and hasn't come down since!! Can't win 'em all I suppose?? :roll:


Even with the setback it all sounds very positive:no1: I love the way Purrdy had to come and make her disapproval known to you as she must of got fed up waiting upstairs as it was getting her nowhere:lol2:


----------



## MSL

Unfortunately Odi is in hospital on a drip, I kept him in from friday and although he was showing interest in food, he never quite managed it..he was drinking a bit but no where near enough so Hubby took him in first thing this morning......vet couldnt find any injuries, blockages etc but he said that sometimes with cats they can be reluctant to eat after having had a bad tummy(?) so he has out him on a drip with extra vitamins minerals etc and some antibiotics to try and kick start his system into wanting food again as there doesnt appear to be anything actually wrong with him........keeping everything crossed.


----------



## feorag

that's really a mystery Penny and you must be worried to death! I hope he's OK. It all sounds very strange.

Well I had an e-mail this morning from my boss to say that we raised £1,850 yesterday, which is incredible really as we didn't think we were that busy, but people obviously put their hands in their pockets!! A very kind lady also wrote us out a cheque for £1,000 and they raised £350 in the 2 days at Heighley Gate, so that was excellent!!

A lady who runs a catering business arrived on Saturday afternoon with literally hundreds of cakes!! They were all on paper plates and cling filmed up ready to sell! There were bags of scones, large iced cakes, loaf cakes and loads of tray bakes - we couldn't get everything on an 8' tressle table, so they were sitting in piles on chairs beside the table!! So that table made well over £100!! I think there were 2 plates of chocolate crispie cakes left and I'm sure someone else brought them!!

We did a limited menu of soup and a bun, baked potatoes and hot dogs in the tearoom and they were busy from about 11:30 until after 3:30 when they had to close down to get it cleaned up, so they must have had a good day!!

Kim's son and daughter and 3 of their friends, supervised by one of the volunteer's husbands, spent the whole day washing cars in the car park - they were soaked through by the end of the day!


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> that's really a mystery Penny and you must be worried to death! I hope he's OK. It all sounds very strange.
> 
> Well I had an e-mail this morning from my boss to say that we raised £1,850 yesterday, which is incredible really as we didn't think we were that busy, but people obviously put their hands in their pockets!! A very kind lady also wrote us out a cheque for £1,000 and they raised £350 in the 2 days at Heighley Gate, so that was excellent!!
> 
> A lady who runs a catering business arrived on Saturday afternoon with literally hundreds of cakes!! They were all on paper plates and cling filmed up ready to sell! There were bags of scones, large iced cakes, loaf cakes and loads of tray bakes - we couldn't get everything on an 8' tressle table, so they were sitting in piles on chairs beside the table!! So that table made well over £100!! I think there were 2 plates of chocolate crispie cakes left and I'm sure someone else brought them!!
> 
> We did a limited menu of soup and a bun, baked potatoes and hot dogs in the tearoom and they were busy from about 11:30 until after 3:30 when they had to close down to get it cleaned up, so they must have had a good day!!
> 
> Kim's son and daughter and 3 of their friends, supervised by one of the volunteer's husbands, spent the whole day washing cars in the car park - they were soaked through by the end of the day!


I know what you mean but I have only spoken to hubby and had the 3 kids in tow so he may have missed a vital bit of info!I aill ring the vet later to find out a bit more....



Sounds like you had a very productive day Eileen...fab:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Keep us updated Penny.

Now I've got some adoptions to do, as we sold about 10 yesterday!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Penny Im so sorry to here about Odi. Fingers crossed all is well and dont forget to keep us updated


Ive just had a phone call off Boris`s breeder she wants him back this week :gasp: Im gutted. The new owners are coming over from Bristol to pick him up and Im bloody horrified:bash::bash::bash: The only good thing is that the decision has been taken out of my hands..................................................


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

sorry to read about odi penny fingers crossed

one child that cant talk and one mother that can hardly hear isnt good i talk from experience xx


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Shell - I'm gutted!! I'm totally dismayed and I think she should could have given you a bit more notice. Does she think that people hand rear young animals and then just hand them over without care or concern!! Does she not realise you have a bond with him now and both you and he might need a little time to 'adjust'?

Me not a happy bunny about that I have to say!


----------



## *H*

Oh Shell I'm so sorry


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

:O:O:O i missed it im so sorry to hear that shell yyou must be mortified?! xx


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Penny Im so sorry to here about Odi. Fingers crossed all is well and dont forget to keep us updated
> 
> 
> Ive just had a phone call off Boris`s breeder she wants him back this week :gasp: Im gutted. The new owners are coming over from Bristol to pick him up and Im bloody horrified:bash::bash::bash: The only good thing is that the decision has been taken out of my hands..................................................



That's awful, sorry Shell  Out of curiosity will she be giving you anything for all your hard work? Or is it a case of you saved his life and she'll get all the profit. I know you won't have done it for that but it would be nice to get something back after all your hard work.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Esarosa said:


> That's awful, sorry Shell  Out of curiosity will she be giving you anything for all your hard work? Or is it a case of you saved his life and she'll get all the profit. I know you won't have done it for that but it would be nice to get something back after all your hard work.


i to think a reward should be given and shell was going to keep him should he have any problems as he grows up and if he does what if the new owner cannot handle that who will have him? xx


----------



## Shell195

Thanks for all the kind words. I think she has been trying to say its nearly time for him to leave but Ive ignored her. My friend is ringing the breeder shortly to explain about the bond between foster mum and puppy as I dont think she understands the concept of it.She also says she will get the new owners phone number so I can ring them myself before they come and collect him as there is so much I need to tell them.
Katy Im getting £400 which is half the price of the puppy and she has paid all the vets bills for his milk and vet treatment plus she is also paying for the food he has been on. At this moment in time it feels like blood money so people the next time I say Im handrearing a single baby remind me not to do it as it hurts so much when they leave


----------



## MSL

Still no news from the vet!


Aww sorry Shell..........at least you know you gave him the best possible start!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

shame that 400 pound doesnt excuse the heartache? id rather pay 400 pound to keep him! that way she hasnt lost or gained? x


----------



## feorag

Have to agree with you Shell - it's got b*ggar all to do with money, when you take on a helpless baby of any species and bring it on into a well adapted adult!!

Hope your friend has a good result with her! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. I think she has been trying to say its nearly time for him to leave but Ive ignored her. My friend is ringing the breeder shortly to explain about the bond between foster mum and puppy as I dont think she understands the concept of it.She also says she will get the new owners phone number so I can ring them myself before they come and collect him as there is so much I need to tell them.
> Katy Im getting £400 which is half the price of the puppy and she has paid all the vets bills for his milk and vet treatment plus she is also paying for the food he has been on. At this moment in time it feels like blood money so people the next time I say Im handrearing a single baby remind me not to do it as it hurts so much when they leave


 
you wouldnt listen even if we told you not to woman............tis not in your nature to turn an animal in need away 

You have done a wonderful job with this pup hun :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Vets just phoned, Odi is as he was this morning, just pumping fluids into him and then they are going to try feeding in the morning to see if he will take anything.......the vet just said wait and see...........he still is fine in himself just decided he didnt want to eat.......


----------



## feorag

Still very odd then Penny??


----------



## Shell195

Poor Odi, anorexia in cats is a symptom of an illness. Have they no idea what it could be?

Eileen I missed your other post. Well done on raising that much money that was excellent. I love it when people write out big cheques for the sanctuary as it really boosts the funds


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Poor Odi, anorexia in cats is a symptom of an illness. Have they no idea what it could be?
> 
> Eileen I missed your other post. Well done on raising that much money that was excellent. I love it when people write out big cheques for the sanctuary as it really boosts the funds


No, the vet actually said, if he improves tommorrow you will never get a definitive answer re what was wrong.....as I say he is in fantastic health normally.......strong, glossy coat......vocal at 5 in the morning for his breakfast and overall very active....he even follows us to the meadow and chases after the ball with the dogs for gods sake!...he has no temp, no symptoms of pain or blockage in his stomach...he just isn't eating!.....:gasp:

I have just phoned and spoken to the nurse and no change but then they havent tried him with any food...will just have to see what happens in the morning!
anyway...must go and get some food now I am home......tired and a little bit fed up.........I will hopefully be back with good news tomorrow.
P x


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Penny Im so sorry to here about Odi. Fingers crossed all is well and dont forget to keep us updated
> 
> 
> Ive just had a phone call off Boris`s breeder she wants him back this week :gasp: Im gutted. The new owners are coming over from Bristol to pick him up and Im bloody horrified:bash::bash::bash: The only good thing is that the decision has been taken out of my hands..................................................


 Nooooo they can't take him on such a long car journey. It's too much. What about his limp? And he has a squirty bum hasn't he? Dammit woman, tell lies!!!!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. I think she has been trying to say its nearly time for him to leave but Ive ignored her. My friend is ringing the breeder shortly to explain about the bond between foster mum and puppy as I dont think she understands the concept of it.She also says she will get the new owners phone number so I can ring them myself before they come and collect him as there is so much I need to tell them.
> Katy Im getting £400 which is half the price of the puppy and she has paid all the vets bills for his milk and vet treatment plus she is also paying for the food he has been on. At this moment in time it feels like blood money so people the next time I say Im handrearing a single baby remind me not to do it as it hurts so much when they leave


 Cannot you buy him instead? I'll donate £25 towards the cost.


----------



## Shell195

Boris`s fate is now sealed. My friend has spoken to the breeder as she is someone she knows. She has explained about the bond between foster Mum and puppy and she has now agreed to my terms. I drop Boris at her house on Friday when his new mum arrives and I get to interrogate erm meet her.The new owner is really excited and has said she will send me updates on a regular basis. Boris will sleep with her in the bedroom overnight and go back to Bristol on Saturday morning. He will also stay on the same diet that he is on now and she will keep up with his worming program.

I must say I feel so much better about it all now but I will still miss this little fuzzy faced boy.

Earlier on he was missing for 5 minutes and my GSD kept running from the back of the dog yard to the kitchen then glancing back. I had a quick look round then went out the back and looked round the corner. There was Boris splashing in a huge puddle he was soaking but thoroughly enjoying himself:flrt:
He has had a long sleep and woken up a monster :gasp: he keeps swinging off the Cavalier`s tails and they arent best impressed:whistling2:
At present Steve is kissing and cuddling him and telling him how much he will be missed..............

Thanks for the offer Pam but if I said I was keeping him it would be no charge to me as hes basically my puppy, I just feel it isnt in his best interest to stay with me. In a home of his own he will get complete attention,training classes,plenty of walks and holidays too. These people are Vizsla fans and have had 2 previous ones that have died of old age and one of those was a rescue dog with problems
I have done what I set out to do which was save his life, give him the best start I could and put him on the road to a long and happy life with people that will love and care for him


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Boris`s fate is now sealed. My friend has spoken to the breeder as she is someone she knows. She has explained about the bond between foster Mum and puppy and she has now agreed to my terms. I drop Boris at her house on Friday when his new mum arrives and I get to interrogate erm meet her.The new owner is really excited and has said she will send me updates on a regular basis. Boris will sleep with her in the bedroom overnight and go back to Bristol on Saturday morning. He will also stay on the same diet that he is on now and she will keep up with his worming program.
> 
> I must say I feel so much better about it all now but I will still miss this little fuzzy faced boy.



Well that sounds much more like it


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> ........I will hopefully be back with good news tomorrow.
> P x


I really hope so Penny! :2thumb:

Shell, as much as it pains me to see Boris going, I do think the new owners sound pretty near perfect for him. So I guess it's fingers crossed that everything goes well??

Well tonight is the big test for Skye and so far so good! His bowels are back to normal and he's eating the Beta food without any problems - his faeces are firmer than they've ever been and tonight we've been to training class and so far he hasn't sh*t, whereas last week we walked in from the class and he more or less sh*t straight away.

As far as training classes go his heelwork has improved dramatically, but he's a b*ggar for sitting! Probably 4 times out of 30 he sat when I told him! :roll: Loads of times we stopped and he had to sit, he knew I was gonna push his bum down and so he spun around so I couldn't reach his bum! I tell you by the end of an hour I was so knackered I was wishing I'd got myself a chihuahua!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I really hope so Penny! :2thumb:
> 
> Shell, as much as it pains me to see Boris going, I do think the new owners sound pretty near perfect for him. So I guess it's fingers crossed that everything goes well??
> 
> Well tonight is the big test for Skye and so far so good! His bowels are back to normal and he's eating the Beta food without any problems - his faeces are firmer than they've ever been and tonight we've been to training class and so far he hasn't sh*t, whereas last week we walked in from the class and he more or less sh*t straight away.
> 
> As far as training classes go his heelwork has improved dramatically, but he's a b*ggar for sitting! Probably 4 times out of 30 he sat when I told him! :roll: Loads of times we stopped and he had to sit, he knew I was gonna push his bum down and so he spun around so I couldn't reach his bum! I tell you by the end of an hour I was so knackered I was wishing I'd got myself a chihuahua!!!


 
They do sound perfect for him dont they Eileen, if for one minute I thought they wern`t right they wouldnt be getting him.The big test will be Friday when I meet them as Im afraid if I dont take to the woman I will be leaving with my boy firmly under my arm. He deserves the best and that is exactly what he is going to get.
I wonder whats happened to Skye to make him so phobic about sitting as this is usually young puppy stuff. Have you tried making him sit for his food by holding the dish up at an angle so he has to sit to see it(if you know what I mean) this is how I teach them to sit.
Im sure it must be new photo time:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I've no idea Shell! If I stand directly in front of him with a treat or his ball and tell him to sit he will now, but at class it's harder to do it that way, cos by the time I've got in front of him shown him a treat and got him to sit down, everyone else will be moving off again. He is improving which is the main thing, so it's just patience, but he really doesn't like having his bum pushed down and I've no idea why.

Anyway, progress again tonight! Purrdy was in the living room with barry when we got back from class tonight, so she's been in here all night with Skye. Cadbury walked in about half an hour ago and Harry followed, so all of them have been in the living room with Skye for the last half hour! Good eh??? :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've no idea Shell! If I stand directly in front of him with a treat or his ball and tell him to sit he will now, but at class it's harder to do it that way, cos by the time I've got in front of him shown him a treat and got him to sit down, everyone else will be moving off again. He is improving which is the main thing, so it's just patience, but he really doesn't like having his bum pushed down and I've no idea why.
> 
> Anyway, progress again tonight! Purrdy was in the living room with barry when we got back from class tonight, so she's been in here all night with Skye. Cadbury walked in about half an hour ago and Harry followed, so all of them have been in the living room with Skye for the last half hour! Good eh??? :2thumb:


Thats excellent news about the cats:no1: 
I understand about the training class. I was usually the one turning the wrong way when I went:lol2: I find that Shepherd males go through an awkward stage starting at about 8 months and they improve again by 12/14 months, Im not sure if its puberty or just plain ignorance but they do eventually improve and get back on track.


----------



## Emmaj

morningggggggggggggg all :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning you Ive got loads to do but I am still sitting here:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Morning you Ive got loads to do but I am still sitting here:lol2:


I still dont have the energy to do anything yet :gasp:

i do feel 70% better than i did but im not gonna push things or rush things as i dont wanna go back to square one and not being able to do begger all again :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I find that Shepherd males go through an awkward stage starting at about 8 months and they improve again by 12/14 months, Im not sure if its puberty or just plain ignorance but they do eventually improve and get back on track.


Very true! Leo was that age when he _started _chewing!!

At the minute he gives the appearance of being as thick as 2 short planks, to be honest, but I know that he isn't!!! Next week we're doing the sit, stay and drop the lead (that'll be interesting! :whistling2 followed by the down stay, but still on the lead, (even more interesting, cos he doesn't seem to much like the down stay at all, cos last night he got up as soon as I stepped away :lol and the come - now that'll be amazing, cos he won't come outside the house at all unless he thinks he's gonna get something, so I'll await next week with bated breath and in the meantime we'll work on sitting while at my side on a leash! :rofl:

Emma, what's wrong with you? What happened? I presume you've been ill??

Penny, any news about Odi??

Finally, it's Tuesday so I'm meeting Wednesday Anne for lunch :lol2: that's my only plans for today, so signing off now cos got to be awa in 10 mins.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Very true! Leo was that age when he _started _chewing!!
> 
> At the minute he gives the appearance of being as thick as 2 short planks, to be honest, but I know that he isn't!!! Next week we're doing the sit, stay and drop the lead (that'll be interesting! :whistling2 followed by the down stay, but still on the lead, (even more interesting, cos he doesn't seem to much like the down stay at all, cos last night he got up as soon as I stepped away :lol and the come - now that'll be amazing, cos he won't come outside the house at all unless he thinks he's gonna get something, so I'll await next week with bated breath and in the meantime we'll work on sitting while at my side on a leash! :rofl:
> 
> Emma, what's wrong with you? What happened? I presume you've been ill??
> 
> Penny, any news about Odi??
> 
> Finally, it's Tuesday so I'm meeting Wednesday Anne for lunch :lol2: that's my only plans for today, so signing off now cos got to be awa in 10 mins.


 

yups i have been poorly started with a funny cough on fri night was ok when went to bed.............got up on sat morn and all my joints were aching the cough was getting worse (was an odd cough though) and my head felt like it was gonna explode, my ears hurt and my throat and neck........was taking paracetamol for the temp too i got no sleep on sat night and was crying in agony due to the pain caused by the cough so ended up at emergancy doctors on sunday 

he gave me some linctus med with codine in to loosen an stop the cough and the pain and told me to keep up with the paracetamol for my temperature its a virus of some kind


----------



## Amalthea

Been pretty non-existant lately... Sorry guys *blush* Was a busy weekend. How's everybody doing??


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Been pretty non-existant lately... Sorry guys *blush* Was a busy weekend. How's everybody doing??


recovering lol i aint been about much either i have been poorly


----------



## Amalthea

That's a shame  Hope you are feeling better now.

Here's a nice picture of bindi... (can't remember if I posted it) It's so difficult getting GOOD pics of her *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> That's a shame  Hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Here's a nice picture of bindi... (can't remember if I posted it) It's so difficult getting GOOD pics of her *lol*
> 
> image


 
yeah i feel better than i did thank god still not 100% yet though 

awwwww what a pretty pic of Bindi:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yups i have been poorly started with a funny cough on fri night was ok when went to bed.............got up on sat morn and all my joints were aching the cough was getting worse (was an odd cough though) and my head felt like it was gonna explode, my ears hurt and my throat and neck........was taking paracetamol for the temp too i got no sleep on sat night and was crying in agony due to the pain caused by the cough so ended up at emergancy doctors on sunday
> 
> he gave me some linctus med with codine in to loosen an stop the cough and the pain and told me to keep up with the paracetamol for my temperature its a virus of some kind


 

Were you Oinking too:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Were you Oinking too:whistling2:


yeah with the pain lol 


shell and eileen i have put your names forward on a thread i hope you dont mind 

its the talk about hedgehogs one in the exotic section :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I pm`d her back:2thumb:

Bindi is HUGE and a very pretty girl:flrt: Its hard to believe what a mess she was when you first got her


----------



## Emmaj

cool shell :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Bit of a difference, eh???


----------



## Emmaj

WOW jen yes more than definately 

she looks fantastic now :2thumb::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I look and her and can't believe she's the same scrap of fur I brought home last October... It's been a year!!!


----------



## Emmaj

im not surprised you look at her and think that i just about reckon anyone would lol 

you have done a fantastic job with her hun she looks absoloutly amazing :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*blush* Thanx  She did all the hard work, though :flrt: There are still signs of her tough start, though. She still walks funny and doesn't like strangers, but she is so loving and has the biggest purr!! She's a funny little thing!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *blush* Thanx  She did all the hard work, though :flrt: There are still signs of her tough start, though. She still walks funny and doesn't like strangers, but she is so loving and has the biggest purr!! She's a funny little thing!!


bless her hey im not keen on strangers either so im with her on that one :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Me and Soph were cleaning and tidying the kitchen cupboards today like you do:whistling2its not common in this house:lol2 Boris was wandering about and we had the back door open. The next minute we heard this awful yelping and when Sophie looked out of the living room window Boris had fell in the pond:gasp::gasp::gasp: I ran out grabbed his scruff to pull him out and carried him dripping into the house. I then rushed him upstairs and washed him in the shower.
Poor Boris was very upset and sat on Sophies knee cuddled in a warm towel then her dressing gown. He just kept groaning and shaking.
Me and Soph were nearly crying as he looked so scared and pathetic:sad:
The silly boy had squeezed through a small gap in the gate that seperates the dog yard from the garden :bash:
Hes all better now Im glad to say :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Me and Soph were cleaning and tidying the kitchen cupboards today like you do:whistling2its not common in this house:lol2 Boris was wandering about and we had the back door open. The next minute we heard this awful yelping and when Sophie looked out of the living room window Boris had fell in the pond:gasp::gasp::gasp: I ran out grabbed his scruff to pull him out and carried him dripping into the house. I then rushed him upstairs and washed him in the shower.
> Poor Boris was very upset and sat on Sophies knee cuddled in a warm towel then her dressing gown. He just kept groaning and shaking.
> Me and Soph were nearly crying as he looked so scared and pathetic:sad:
> The silly boy had squeezed through a small gap in the gate that seperates the dog yard from the garden :bash:
> Hes all better now Im glad to say :flrt:


awwwwwwwww bless him 

you so know what he is doing shell he is trying to make it harder for you :lol2:

im so glad he is ok and recovering from his dip in the pond bless his lil heart :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Whoops!! The things they do to keep us on our toes! Glad he's recovering from his ordeal now, though  Bet he did it on purpose to get loads of extra snuggles!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Whoops!! The things they do to keep us on our toes! Glad he's recovering from his ordeal now, though  Bet he did it on purpose to get loads of extra snuggles!!


 

Sophie suggested he was attempting suicide as he doesnt want to leave us :gasp:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Sophie suggested he was attempting suicide as he doesnt want to leave us :gasp:


I tend to agree with her! He just can't face it! LOL bless him


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Sophie suggested he was attempting suicide as he doesnt want to leave us :gasp:


LOL that did make me chuckle cos i could hear her in my head saying that :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> I tend to agree with her! He just can't face it! LOL bless him


 

Joe all the time we have had him nobody has uttered a word about him staying yet now they wont shut up. Its to late to back down now as the new owner is so excited as she has waited a long time for a Wirehaired puppy and he will have a more active life than I can give him


----------



## RhianB87

Hey Guys, 

I have only got the one moggy at the moment 










This is Ben he is an old man at 18 but still acts very young! much of his time is spent chasing my dog!


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Joe all the time we have had him nobody has uttered a word about him staying yet now they wont shut up. Its to late to back down now as the new owner is so excited as she has waited a long time for a Wirehaired puppy and he will have a more active life than I can give him


And you think thats a good enough excuse to sway me into being quiet!! LOL
Seriously though, I know your doing whats right and thats a great thing, he will have a great life im sure, your just his favourite chapter in it!!!


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> And you think thats a good enough excuse to sway me into being quiet!! LOL
> Seriously though, I know your doing whats right and thats a great thing, he will have a great life im sure, your just his favourite chapter in it!!!


 
Awww thanks Joe that means a lot :blush:


----------



## MSL

He's home.
Very vocal and very cross at being kept in.
Vet has no idea why he decided to stop eating and we will probably never know, although I hope he decides not to do it again as my purse is now £200 lighter!.......anyway, we have to keep a close eye on him and see how he goes.....very relieved but I am now completely knackered and after a pretty grueling day at work looking for an early night ready to get the 5 am train again in the morning.....so hello and well, goodbye.....lol


ODI's HOME!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

*WELCOME HOME ODI :2thumb:*

*Penny thats wonderful news and must be such a relief(to you and your purse)*

*Nighty night have a good day at work. I dont think I could get up and get a train that early in the morning :gasp:*


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> He's home.
> Very vocal and very cross at being kept in.
> Vet has no idea why he decided to stop eating and we will probably never know, although I hope he decides not to do it again as my purse is now £200 lighter!.......anyway, we have to keep a close eye on him and see how he goes.....very relieved but I am now completely knackered and after a pretty grueling day at work looking for an early night ready to get the 5 am train again in the morning.....so hello and well, goodbye.....lol
> 
> 
> ODI's HOME!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


awwwww pen cool thats fantastic news :no1:


----------



## Shell195

FallenAngel said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have only got the one moggy at the moment
> 
> image
> 
> This is Ben he is an old man at 18 but still acts very young! much of his time is spent chasing my dog!


 
Cute cat :flrt: hes done very well as not many cats make it to the grand old age of 18:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

wheres you all gone?? i want to listen to music i have itunes but do i have to pay to download? *thinks* x


----------



## Shell195

Im here but nobody else is:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Im here but nobody else is:lol2:


am i the only person that hates there home mummy ? x


----------



## farmercoope

quilson_mc_spike said:


> am i the only person that hates there home mummy ? x


Your just young connor! lol


----------



## Shell195

Why Connor whats happened now?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Why Connor whats happened now?


ill tell you when this bag of junk downloads msn AGAIN *sigh* xx

http://www.utterlyhorses.com/model-horses.asp?catid=208&subcatid=117

i have now found something cheeper than 15 pound each to collect ! x


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ill tell you when this bag of junk downloads msn AGAIN *sigh* xx
> 
> Schleich Horses
> 
> i have now found something cheeper than 15 pound each to collect ! x


 
They are nice Connor:no1: My laptop is on a go slow at the minute and its really annoying me:bash:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> They are nice Connor:no1: My laptop is on a go slow at the minute and its really annoying me:bash:


hehe thanks feel a bit stupid collecting a kids toy but i really like them!

the same with this hunkajunk x

ETA im gunna feed missy evi and get the lappy xx


----------



## Amalthea

Conner, I am 26 and collect My Little Ponies and have done since I was about 16 (ish). And I also have quite a few other toys from my childhood that I will buy if I see them, too... Popples, Wuzzles, Thundercats, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, etc etc etc. PLUS I collect Roo (from Winnie the Pooh). So don't feel silly.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Amalthea said:


> Conner, I am 26 and collect My Little Ponies and have done since I was about 16 (ish). And I also have quite a few other toys from my childhood that I will buy if I see them, too... Popples, Wuzzles, Thundercats, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, etc etc etc. PLUS I collect Roo (from Winnie the Pooh). So don't feel silly.


awwww thats great i love roo also *goes of to find out what popples and wuzzles are :blush xx

ETA prefere the wuzzles i have a fave already : butter bare  x


----------



## feorag

Why is it that when I'm home all day and on the computer on and off all day, no-one comes on this thread and then I go out for a day and what happens??? 4 bloody pages! :bash:

Did anyone watch that Criminal Justice thing that was on BBC1 a couple of weeks ago? I recorded it while I was up at Iain's and Baz and I have sat and watched all 5 hours of it tonight!!! :lol2: It was really quite riveting and now Baz is out with the dog and I'm having a quick catch-up!

Shell I LOL'd when i read your account of Boris falling in the pond! I wouldn't have if it hadn't had a good outcome, but the image I had of you and Sophie panicking was just too much - sorry!! :blush:

FallenAngel - Ben is lovely cat and you've done well to get him to that age and still look so good! :2thumb:

Penny, I'm made up Odi is home and hope that his little 'episode' is over with!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Why is it that when I'm home all day and on the computer on and off all day, no-one comes on this thread and then I go out for a day and what happens??? 4 bloody pages! :bash:
> 
> Did anyone watch that Criminal Justice thing that was on BBC1 a couple of weeks ago? I recorded it while I was up at Iain's and Baz and I have sat and watched all 5 hours of it tonight!!! :lol2: It was really quite riveting and now Baz is out with the dog and I'm having a quick catch-up!
> 
> Shell I LOL'd when i read your account of Boris falling in the pond! I wouldn't have if it hadn't had a good outcome, but the image I had of you and Sophie panicking was just too much - sorry!! :blush:
> 
> FallenAngel - Ben is lovely cat and you've done well to get him to that age and still look so good! :2thumb:
> 
> Penny, I'm made up Odi is home and hope that his little 'episode' is over with!!


 
Panic was an understatement:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

So if anybody has any MLPs (or other forementioned 80s toys) lying about, you know who to tell


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> So if anybody has any MLPs (or other forementioned 80s toys) lying about, you know who to tell


 
What do you do with them all? I used to collect wooden cats


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> What do you do with them all? I used to collect wooden cats


i would imaguine have a cupboard or shelf?? xx


----------



## Amalthea

Unfortunately, I can't have ALL of my MLPs out at one time (I have hundreds... not exaggerating), but I do have quite a few out in the computer room in a cabinet  And any cuddly-type toys I have go on top of the wardrobe in the computer room.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Amalthea said:


> Unfortunately, I can't have ALL of my MLPs out at one time (I have hundreds... not exaggerating), but I do have quite a few out in the computer room in a cabinet  And any cuddly-type toys I have go on top of the wardrobe in the computer room.


i was correct  xx


----------



## feorag

Morning all! 

Over the years I've collected a lot of things. Dogs (obviously) especially bronze ones, hedgehogs and cats! I sold all the dog collection and hedgehog collection on ebay a few years ago, but still have cat ornaments all over the place :lol2:

So I'm in all day today - anyone wanna bet there'll be no goss on this thread then????? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Over the years I've collected a lot of things. Dogs (obviously) especially bronze ones, hedgehogs and cats! I sold all the dog collection and hedgehog collection on ebay a few years ago, but still have cat ornaments all over the place :lol2:
> 
> *So I'm in all day today - anyone wanna bet there'll be no goss on this thread then?????* :whistling2:


 
Possibly as Im out at the Sanctuary all day:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Have another day off college today, Im back tomorrow though! Got a driving lesson at half past 10 which should be 'fun' seen as I havn't had one for about 3 weeks! oops! I just can't afford it! lol


----------



## Amalthea

I am in Bolton canvassing today... In the Ann Summers pilot costume! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am in Bolton canvassing today... In the Ann Summers pilot costume! *lol*


:lol2: Need to see a piccie of that! :whistling2:

So, have we established that they days that I'm in and wanna talk, you lot all go out and leave me alone??? Then you conspire to be in all day and talk all day when I'm out and can't join in??????????


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> :lol2: Need to see a piccie of that! :whistling2:
> 
> So, have we established that they days that I'm in and wanna talk, you lot all go out and leave me alone??? Then you conspire to be in all day and talk all day when I'm out and can't join in??????????


 
Hello....i'm here!!!!! (oh god not her again says Eileen, logging off!)

things have now calmed down a bit and I am multi tasking at work, so heloooooooooooooooooooo

Odi is back to his normal self....by that I mean that at 4.32am precisely he was meowing very loudly and very angrily in my face for food..........

so i got up, got him some of the i/d stuff sent home from the vet and gave him half, as prescribed by vet. 
That disappeared in a matter of 30 seconds.......Odi then decides he is still hungry more very angry noisy meows in my face, in the end I got up gave him another spoonful, got ready and cleared off to work, leaving the MOG to deal with him...lol:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

im half here too lol 

had another bad night last night 

was up half the night coughing


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> im half here too lol
> 
> had another bad night last night
> 
> was up half the night coughing


Whats the matter hun?


----------



## Emmaj

i have the lovely virus thats been going round 

the horrid cough one  started on sat morn with it


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> i have the lovely virus thats been going round
> 
> the horrid cough one  started on sat morn with it


Thats no good hun..........my personal remedy for all things is my own recipie hot toddy, although its not really a toddy cos i use brandy, not whiskey......
slug of brandy/whiskey, spoonful of honey, fill up with boiling water, take 2 paracetamol and 2 ibuprofen with it..... will set you up for the day and if you have the time, take into a steamy bath which will help loosen all those tubes up.............i sometimes pop some olbas oil in there as well..........hope you feel better soon Ems


now wheres Eileen gone...she moans about no-one being here then she b*****s off!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Thats no good hun..........my personal remedy for all things is my own recipie hot toddy, although its not really a toddy cos i use brandy, not whiskey......
> slug of brandy/whiskey, spoonful of honey, fill up with boiling water, take 2 paracetamol and 2 ibuprofen with it..... will set you up for the day and if you have the time, take into a steamy bath which will help loosen all those tubes up.............i sometimes pop some olbas oil in there as well..........hope you feel better soon Ems
> 
> 
> now wheres Eileen gone...she moans about no-one being here then she b*****s off!!!!


 
yeah that sounds lovely aint got no brandy though  

lol i have no clue where eileen has vanished to :lol2:


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> Hello....i'm here!!!!! (oh god not her again says Eileen, logging off!)


Always happy to have someone to talk to!! :lol2: And I haven't logged off! Wel RFUK might have logged me off, but my computer is still on!

I've been busy!!! I've hung out a load of washing and put the dishwasher on and just re-made the spare double bed for when the family come back and am now back on the computer, cos got some cat pedigrees to do for my Siamese breeder friend!

So :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you with your sarky comments!! :lol2:

Emma, soz you're still feeling crap and I totally endorse Penny's advice, only as a brandy disliker, I go for whisky every time. Love it hot! 

Never been able to drink it cold since way back on New Years Eve 1967 when an excess of Dimple Haig after Advocaat (all my mother had in the house that I could drink cos I thought I'd been stood up :sad then Cherry 'Bs' when he finally arrived and we were out, then onto whisky in the pub, followed by the Dimple Haig bottle which only 2 of us were drinking at my friend's house, but it was the rum and green ginger my mother's neighbour gave me for my new year's glass totally that finished me off and I puked for England and was finally left, deserted asleep in his car in the front street! :lol2:

Next day I woke up and felt great, until I saw the big sick stain down the front of my new turquoise lacy dress (very fashionable in those days :lol - but no hangover. 

Then I went to visit my friend and her mother gave me whisky for my new year's glass and before it touched my lips I got the smell and it all came back and I couldn't drink it and I've never been able to since!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Always happy to have someone to talk to!! :lol2: And I haven't logged off! Wel RFUK might have logged me off, but my computer is still on!
> 
> I've been busy!!! I've hung out a load of washing and put the dishwasher on and just re-made the spare double bed for when the family come back and am now back on the computer, cos got some cat pedigrees to do for my Siamese breeder friend!
> 
> So :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you with your sarky comments!! :lol2:
> 
> Emma, soz you're still feeling crap and I totally endorse Penny's advice, only as a brandy disliker, I go for whisky every time. Love it hot!
> 
> Never been able to drink it cold since way back on New Years Eve 1967 when an excess of Dimple Haig after Advocaat (all my mother had in the house that I could drink cos I thought I'd been stood up :sad then Cherry 'Bs' when he finally arrived and we were out, then onto whisky in the pub, followed by the Dimple Haig bottle which only 2 of us were drinking at my friend's house, but it was the rum and green ginger my mother's neighbour gave me for my new year's glass totally that finished me off and I puked for England and was finally left, deserted asleep in his car in the front street! :lol2:
> 
> Next day I woke up and felt great, until I saw the big sick stain down the front of my new turquoise lacy dress (very fashionable in those days :lol - but no hangover.
> 
> Then I went to visit my friend and her mother gave me whisky for my new year's glass and before it touched my lips I got the smell and it all came back and I couldn't drink it and I've never been able to since!


its amazing how you cant drink certain things that you may have got rather carried away on, on a night out lol 

im like that with southern comfort and cider hmmm them 2 nights im sooooooo glad my sis was at home when i collapsed through the front door :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

is this a miracle? i see i see.. a cat,, rosette and a dog,, blue PLAYING and even cuddling at one poin *rubs Eyes* OH do they belong to me xx


----------



## snoopyfrench87

FallenAngel said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have only got the one moggy at the moment
> 
> image
> 
> This is Ben he is an old man at 18 but still acts very young! much of his time is spent chasing my dog!



lots of love to ben!!! you gorgeous old boy! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> its amazing how you cant drink certain things that you may have got rather carried away on, on a night out lol
> 
> im like that with southern comfort and cider hmmm them 2 nights im sooooooo glad my sis was at home when i collapsed through the front door :lol2:


Well I'd have probably been sick anyway after that mix of drinks, but it was the rum and green ginger that finished me off cos I'd been sick drinking that about 2 years earlier (cos we were having a drinking night in my friend's house and they'd no whisky so she suggested I try rum and Crabbies instead) and so I'd not been able to drink rum since.

My mum's neighbour was an ex-sailor and everyone got rum at his house, I was just too busy talking to people and drunk to notice he'd given me rum cos I'd asked for whisky. So really it was all his fault!!! :bash: :lol2:

The only drinks I've puked on and been able to drink again are bacardi and vodka, cos they have no distinctive smell!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

snoopyfrench87 said:


> lots of love to ben!!! you gorgeous old boy! :flrt:


PFFFT dont let him hear you!! your still young yet son! x

ETA why do people always want a gay best friend?? since i come out iv told 5 girls i will be there bestfriend and now only one is my friend!! wouldnt say she was my best friend but,, you know.... x


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well I'd have probably been sick anyway after that mix of drinks, but it was the rum and green ginger that finished me off cos I'd been sick drinking that about 2 years earlier (cos we were having a drinking night in my friend's house and they'd no whisky so she suggested I try rum and Crabbies instead) and so I'd not been able to drink rum since.
> 
> My mum's neighbour was an ex-sailor and everyone got rum at his house, I was just too busy talking to people and drunk to notice he'd given me rum cos I'd asked for whisky. So really it was all his fault!!! :bash: :lol2:
> 
> The only drinks I've puked on and been able to drink again are bacardi and vodka, cos they have no distinctive smell!


 
only drink i can drink with no ill effect is tia maria and coke i think its because of how i drink it lots of coke and ice lol


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Hopefully rehoming an 18 month old cat on saturday called Millie 
http://static.preloved.co.uk/uploads/userphotos/09/1002/1618352-837m.jpg
^ her picture


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Hopefully rehoming an 18 month old cat on saturday called Millie
> http://static.preloved.co.uk/uploads/userphotos/09/1002/1618352-837m.jpg
> ^ her picture


wow well sweet !! xx


----------



## Emmaj

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Hopefully rehoming an 18 month old cat on saturday called Millie
> http://static.preloved.co.uk/uploads/userphotos/09/1002/1618352-837m.jpg
> ^ her picture


awwwwww what a pretty kitty she is :flrt::flrt:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

not terribly sure if i'd keep that collar on her tho, shes a housecat and hasn't been spayed..... yet


----------



## Shell195

I thought Id stepped into the Alcoholics Thread for a minute :lol2: I never used to mix drinks...............................honest :whistling2:
Eileen I used to drink Cherry B too even though the nasty sweet tasting liquid was bloody awful When I was 15 I went to my cousins engagement party with a free bar and drank myself silly on Cherry B and Brandy came home passed out in the bathroom, was put to bed by my moyher and woke up with a huge gash in my head. I ended up in A&E having stitches and still have the scar above my left eyebrow to remind me of that night. That is the last time I drank either of those 2 drinks.
When I was training for bar management we (me and due to be husband)had a night off and were drinking Colt45 and ate a cooked chicken, by morning I was throwing up and couldnt walk and by evening I was carried into hospital by Paul were I was put on IV fluids and isolated in a side ward for 1 week while I recovered from extreme food poisoning. Paul had it too but not as bad as me:devil:


Raw your new cat is a stunner and I would definately lose the collar


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I used to drink Cherry B too even though the nasty sweet tasting liquid was bloody awful When I was 15 I went to my cousins engagement party with a free bar and drank myself silly on Cherry B and Brandy came home passed out in the bathroom, was put to bed by my moyher and woke up with a huge gash in my head. I ended up in A&E having stitches and still have the scar above my left eyebrow to remind me of that night. That is the last time I drank either of those 2 drinks.





Shell195 said:


> Eileen I used to drink Cherry B too even though the nasty sweet tasting liquid was bloody awful When I was 15 I went to my cousins engagement party with a free bar and drank myself silly on Cherry B and Brandy came home passed out in the bathroom, was put to bed by my moyher and woke up with a huge gash in my head. I ended up in A&E having stitches and still have the scar above my left eyebrow to remind me of that night. That is the last time I drank either of those 2 drinks.


:lol2: Shell, as teenagers we used to drink Cherry Bs cos they were the cheapest and quicket way to get drunk, especially if you followed a couple of them with a couple of Carlsberg Specials (and I didn't even like lager!!)

A friend of mine way back in the 60s used to call them "Knickerdropper Glories" cos in his own words "a couple of those and she'd drop them for anybody" and I've called them that ever since.

Well I've got another Somali in distress. An old workmate of John's and Barry's way back in the 70s (who we've not seen for 30 years!) bought 2 litter sisters from Purrdy's second last litter. Unfortunately, one of them is quite dominant and demands a lot of attention and apparently has always been a bit of a wailer. Neil, who was a photographer, has recently retrained as a grief counsellor and is now working from home. Unfortunately he needs a quiet environment and Hurley's wailing is causing problems, but he can't afford to go out and rent a property, so Hurley will have to go.

There's no immediate rush as they are happy to keep her until the right home is found, so now begins the search to find a new home for Hurley.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Shell, as teenagers we used to drink Cherry Bs cos they were the cheapest and quicket way to get drunk, especially if you followed a couple of them with a couple of Carlsberg Specials (and I didn't even like lager!!)
> 
> A friend of mine way back in the 60s used to call them "Knickerdropper Glories" cos in his own words "a couple of those and she'd drop them for anybody" and I've called them that ever since.
> 
> Well I've got another Somali in distress. An old workmate of John's and Barry's way back inb the 70s (who we've not seen for 30 years!) bought 2 litter sisters from Purrdy's second last litter. Unfortunately, one of them is quite dominant and demands a lot of attention and apparently has always been a bit of a wailer. Neil, who was a photographer, has recently retrained as a grief counsellor and is now working from home. Unfortunately he needs a quiet environment and Hurley's wailing is causing problems, but he can't afford to go out and rent a property, so Hurley will have to go.
> 
> There's no immediate rush as they are happy to keep her until the right home is found, so now begins the search to find a new home for Hurley.


 
I think thats why I drank them too, cheap and cheerful:lol2: Ive never been a beer lover but when I was at school(14) me and my mates used to get a glass lemonade bottle and every day one of us would take it home and pour something out of the drinks cabinet into it(everyone used to have one in them days). By the weekend we had a bottle of what looked like mud that we topped up with Newcastle brown. It tasted awful and I can feel myself retch just thinking about it. We once drank this before going to a school disco and I got evicted as my boob tube had slipped round my waist and I hadnt even noticed:gasp: I was such a rebel its hard to believe now:lol2: My daughter is an angel compared to me.......Thank God


Poor Hurley, I hope a special home turns up soon


----------



## Emmaj

evening peoples :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I got evicted as my boob tube had slipped round my waist and I hadnt even noticed :gasp:










Shell!!









:lol2: I've been well drunk on many occasions and sadly have always had total recall. 

There've been a few times I really wish I hadn't, but I've never flashed me tits!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> image Shell!! image
> 
> :lol2: I've been well drunk on many occasions and sadly have always had total recall.
> 
> There've been a few times I really wish I hadn't, but I've never flashed me tits!!! :lol2:


LOL i missed that too ha ha OMG shell lol

i have never flashed my boobs but i was stood on the steps of a nightclub and the wind caught my dress and lifted it over my head :blush: boy was i glad i remembered to put my knickers on :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> i have never flashed my boobs but i was stood on the steps of a nightclub and the wind caught my dress and lifted it over my head :blush: boy was i glad i remembered to put my knickers on :lol2::lol2:


I've had that problem with a wrapover skirt on a main road once!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've had that problem with a wrapover skirt on a main road once!! :lol2:


arghhhhhhh yeah they are the worst the gypsy type skirts too lol i wear them alot in the summer they are so flimsy and the slightest wooft of wind an they are up :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Dont all sound so shocked :blush: I is a good girl now:whistling2:




















sometimes:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Dont all sound so shocked :blush: I is a good girl now:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
lol was gonna say er.......yeah right woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

may i ask a question?

Tom...
Im worried about toms weight....he is looking REALLY thin, now, his mummy was thin, so he and scooby ahve alyways been slender, but he is looking ever so slim now, he eats fine, poos and wees fine etc..
he does sneeze a little, i have been told this is due to him carrying cat flu..

but yea..


any ideas? vet check up?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> may i ask a question?
> 
> Tom...
> Im worried about toms weight....he is looking REALLY thin, now, his mummy was thin, so he and scooby ahve alyways been slender, but he is looking ever so slim now, he eats fine, poos and wees fine etc..
> he does sneeze a little, i have been told this is due to him carrying cat flu..
> 
> but yea..
> 
> 
> any ideas? vet check up?


Have you weighed him Gina? Also do you have an up to date side view photo of him standing up as people have different opinions of cat weights.
When was he last wormed?


----------



## asm1006

Morning all, sorry not been on for a while. Been hectic what with half term:lol2: But thinking of you all. 
I was given a lil corn which we named Gizmo, he would only have a pinky which was brained. Well last night he ate all by himself-no braining needed:no1:. So pleased with lil man. He is a July hatch and still not much bigger than a hatchling:lol2:so to see him eat is fab.
Will put a pic of him up for you later.x


----------



## asm1006

Here is Gizmo...









and some of my other 'baby' corns I got earlier this year:2thumb:

Ivory my blizzard









Lacey possible RO









Ebony my anery motley









Fang my lavender









Tizer my normal stripe









Cagney my abbotts


----------



## asm1006

And Merlin my new King










and some of Baylee-don't you think she is looking good?


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwwww gizmo looks like a lil worm :flrt::flrt:

lovely corns anna and lovely pics of puddy tat too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Anna, Baylee looks fab and loving her tail:flrt:

Gorgeous corns:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Anna, Baylee looks fab and loving her tail:flrt:
> 
> Gorgeous corns:2thumb:


 
hee hee dunno if its just me in a daft mood or what but.........dosnt it sound odd admiring someones corns :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Yes!! Gorgeous snakes


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> lol was gonna say er.......yeah right woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Totally agree Emma! :lol2:



freekygeeky said:


> may i ask a question?
> 
> Tom...
> Im worried about toms weight....he is looking REALLY thin, now, his mummy was thin, so he and scooby ahve alyways been slender, but he is looking ever so slim now, he eats fine, poos and wees fine etc..
> he does sneeze a little, i have been told this is due to him carrying cat flu..
> 
> but yea..
> 
> 
> any ideas? vet check up?


I'm with Shell. Thin can mean different things to different people. I have foreign type cats, so my concept of a thin cat will be very different to someone who looks at British cats all day.

Are you not comparing to your ginga ninjas, especially Ginger himself who is a much stockier build. Remember Minu (is that right??) was a very slender built cat herself, but post a photograph and let us have a look before you go dashing off to the vets with what might be a perfectly healthy cat.

Well I'm totally behind myself today - all plans up the Swannee!! :roll: I was just about to get up at 8:30 when the phone rang. It was my friend Margaret who breeds Siamese (bred Luna's grandmother) and she was on the phone until 11:00! :gasp: I had to go otherwise I was in great danger of wetting the bed I was so desperate for the toilet!!! I'm now just out of the shower, sitting her in the nakey shag and I'm picking my friend up from work at 12:00 to go for lunch, so I've just lost an entire morning!!! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

dose that mean i wasnt the only one thinking it :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Totally agree Emma! :lol2:
> 
> I'm with Shell. Thin can mean different things to different people. I have foreign type cats, so my concept of a thin cat will be very different to someone who looks at British cats all day.
> 
> Are you not comparing to your ginga ninjas, especially Ginger himself who is a much stockier build. Remember Minu (is that right??) was a very slender built cat herself, but post a photograph and let us have a look before you go dashing off to the vets with what might be a perfectly healthy cat.
> 
> Well I'm totally behind myself today - all plans up the Swannee!! :roll: I was just about to get up at 8:30 when the phone rang. It was my friend Margaret who breeds Siamese (bred Luna's grandmother) and she was on the phone until 11:00! :gasp: I had to go otherwise I was in great danger of wetting the bed I was so desperate for the toilet!!! I'm now just out of the shower, sitting her in the nakey shag and I'm picking my friend up from work at 12:00 to go for lunch, so I've just lost an entire morning!!! :gasp:


 
hee hee im glad you agreed with me eileen :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Anna - forgot to add - lovely corns! :2thumbs:


----------



## Shell195

Just dropped Sophie at the hairdressers a shes having it cut and coloured and the plumber has just been with the broken boiler part so we have constant hot water at last:2thumb:

It is official Boris is a total monster:flrt: He spends his days swinging off the other dogs tails and getting into mischief. Yesterday he was a quiet cute puppy today he is a brat:lol2:

This morning Elmo went out in his own garden and 20 minutes later I heard an almighty cat fight and there is the neighbours cat fighting with him. It took a while for me to chase it off but poor Elmo was dripping blood from his neck:gasp: Ive cleaned it up but he may need to have antibiotics I will speak to the vet later. I love all cats but that one is really trying my patience:whip:



I for one would rather admire Anna`s corns than her bunions 

:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Just dropped Sophie at the hairdressers a shes having it cut and coloured and the plumber has just been with the broken boiler part so we have constant hot water at last:2thumb:
> 
> It is official Boris is a total monster:flrt: He spends his days swinging off the other dogs tails and getting into mischief. Yesterday he was a quiet cute puppy today he is a brat:lol2:
> 
> This morning Elmo went out in his own garden and 20 minutes later I heard an almighty cat fight and there is the neighbours cat fighting with him. It took a while for me to chase it off but poor Elmo was dripping blood from his neck:gasp: Ive cleaned it up but he may need to have antibiotics I will speak to the vet later. I love all cats but that one is really trying my patience:whip:
> 
> 
> I for one would rather admire Pen`s corns than her bunions
> :whistling2:


 
i think you mean annas lol 

lol well i guess boris is well an truely over his dip in the pond then :2thumb::lol2:

we have a cat on here thats like that it turns up then vanishes again its a complete git and terrorises all the cats on the street


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i think you mean *annas* lol
> 
> lol well i guess boris is well an truely over his dip in the pond then :2thumb::lol2:
> 
> we have a cat on here thats like that it turns up then vanishes again its a complete git and terrorises all the cats on the street


 

Ooops just edited it:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Last night I went to a forum members house to pick up my APH as I let her use him on her girls and ended up with a new family addition.Hes a baby baldy Dumbo rat and Sophie has called him Benji Bollox:lol2: He is a failed snake dinner:gasp: and very cute and friendly:flrt: Ive just got to introduce him to my 5 boys and I hate doing that
Remind me in future not to take Sophie with me to snake keepers houses or I will be over run with rats:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Last night I went to a forum members house to pick up my APH as I let her use him on her girls and ended up with a new family addition.Hes a baby baldy Dumbo rat and Sophie has called him Benji Bollox:lol2: He is a failed snake dinner:gasp: and very cute and friendly:flrt: Ive just got to introduce him to my 5 boys and I hate doing that
> Remind me in future not to take Sophie with me to snake keepers houses or I will be over run with rats:whistling2:


 
lol its not gonna happen really shell ha ha i doubt ya will be able to not take sophie unless you sneak out :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Shell195 said:


> Cute cat :flrt: hes done very well as not many cats make it to the grand old age of 18:2thumb:


 
Hehe thanks, 

He isnt showing any signs of slowing down just yet :2thumb:

Well apart from deafness (or very selective hearing!)


----------



## Emmaj

FallenAngel said:


> Hehe thanks,
> 
> He isnt showing any signs of slowing down just yet :2thumb:
> 
> Well apart from deafness (or very selective hearing!)


lol that runs in all men though :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Have you weighed him Gina? Also do you have an up to date side view photo of him standing up as people have different opinions of cat weights.
> When was he last wormed?





feorag said:


> Are you not comparing to your ginga ninjas, especially Ginger himself who is a much stockier build. Remember Minu (is that right??) was a very slender built cat herself, but post a photograph and let us have a look before you go dashing off to the vets with what might be a perfectly healthy cat.


Ill try to get a pic tonight. When i get home
He is alot thinner thanZingi (who i would class as thin)
and seems to look like what i remembered Minu looking, she only weighed 1.5kg when i had her..

Tom weighed 3KG a few weeks back when he got hit by a car...he has gone down since then i think. 

Also re wormign shell i cant remember (how awful!!  ) he was heavily treated for worms though by the vets (and im sure this lasted ageS) due to him havign a very heavy infestation which had gone in to his neck/lungs causing him to cough and sickl them up... but he (when had the worms) had a swollen belly, he defonatly doesnt have that now.


----------



## RhianB87

Emmaj said:


> lol that runs in all men though :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


 
He can't hear when you are trying to call him in but can hear his biscuits being served! 

Very much like all men! :lol2:


----------



## bladeblaster

FallenAngel said:


> He can't hear when you are trying to call him in but can hear his biscuits being served!
> 
> Very much like all men! :lol2:


I don't know how you can say such a thing :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

I have some (provisional) good news...I say provisional as I'm that used to things going wrong over the past 12 months I won't believe it till it happens. But Will has a job. He starts monday and we found out this morning! So a huge weight lifted off our shoulders. It also means I can look for part time work as well as full time, which opens my options up somewhat. So i'm (provisionally :razz over the moon!


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> I have some (provisional) good news...I say provisional as I'm that used to things going wrong over the past 12 months I won't believe it till it happens. But Will has a job. He starts monday and we found out this morning! So a huge weight lifted off our shoulders. It also means I can look for part time work as well as full time, which opens my options up somewhat. So i'm (provisionally :razz over the moon!


And I am provisionally delighted for you both :no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> It is official Boris is a total monster:flrt: He spends his days swinging off the other dogs tails and getting into mischief. Yesterday he was a quiet cute puppy today he is a brat:lol2:


Poor Boris - he's just showing his individuality - naughty Shell!! :bash: fancy saying he's a brat!!!


Shell195 said:


> This morning Elmo went out in his own garden and 20 minutes later I heard an almighty cat fight and there is the neighbours cat fighting with him. It took a while for me to chase it off but poor Elmo was dripping blood from his neck:gasp: Ive cleaned it up but he may need to have antibiotics I will speak to the vet later. I love all cats but that one is really trying my patience:whip::whistling2:


Poor Elmo - I hope he's OK and doesn't end up getting an abscess!! 

New ratty sounds lush - nekkid cats and nekkid rats - next thing you'll all be taking your clothes off and being nekkid people! :lol2:



bladeblaster said:


> I don't know how you can say such a thing :gasp:


Dead easy when you're a woman!! :2thumb::lol2:



Esarosa said:


> I have some (provisional) good news...I say provisional as I'm that used to things going wrong over the past 12 months I won't believe it till it happens. But Will has a job. He starts monday and we found out this morning! So a huge weight lifted off our shoulders. It also means I can look for part time work as well as full time, which opens my options up somewhat. So i'm (provisionally :razz over the moon!


that's excellent news Katie - I do hope it all works out for you now!!

Well after my inauspicious start to the day, things only got worse http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/403282-lol-panic-welsh-household-morning.html and I didn't get to pick my friend up until 12:30 instead of 12:00.

We had a lovely lunch (except an hour is never long enough :sad then I had a mooch around our local shops, came home, took the dog for a walk and started catching up on here. My friend from Aberdeen rang for a catch-up at 6:00 and I've just put the phone down on her, so have to go and make tea now!!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

RE-HOMING AFTERNOON, Paws and Claws. , in Turner's Hill, West Sussex | Friday-Ad Classifieds

anyone going to this?
i think i might be going if the Millie situation falls through


----------



## Emmaj

shell did you get that pic of havoc on keonas back ?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> shell did you get that pic of havoc on keonas back ?:lol2:


 
Emma that is an excellent photo:flrt: You wanna share?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma that is an excellent photo:flrt: You wanna share?


 
yeah sure lol its fantastic isnt it lol i did giggle as i was sending it you i couldnt believe he didnt move as he normally does when i really want a pic :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've just finished making up a collage photo frame of Charlie's photographs from being a kitten to give to Linden for remembrance.

I bought a lovely leather frame with a multiple photo mount when I was up in Scotland and yesterday I printed all my fav photos of him and have just put them all in the frame. I think it's come out lovely and I'm sure Linden will love it!

I'll take a photo tomorrow and put it up here for you to see and you can give me your opinions, which of course you know I value very much! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've just finished making up a collage photo frame of Charlie's photographs from being a kitten to give to Linden for remembrance.
> 
> I bought a lovely leather frame with a multiple photo mount when I was up in Scotland and yesterday I printed all my fav photos of him and have just put them all in the frame. I think it's come out lovely and I'm sure Linden will love it!
> 
> I'll take a photo tomorrow and put it up here for you to see and you can give me your opinions, which of course you know I value very much! :2thumb:


 
ooooo cool eileen yeah would definately like to see it :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Here is the photo:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Here is the photo:no1:


thank you shell lol :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee his punky hair do is cool aint it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

That sounds lovely Eileen. I used to have a huge multi photo frame with photos of all the cats I had fostered then I ran out of space:lol2:

Ive just been speaking to my friend about the family who are having Boris and hes to be called "SPANNER":gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That sounds lovely Eileen. I used to have a huge multi photo frame with photos of all the cats I had fostered then I ran out of space:lol2:
> 
> Ive just been speaking to my friend about the family who are having Boris and hes to be called "SPANNER":gasp:


 
SPANNER???? erm..............why????


----------



## feorag

I can't believe that? Like I've just said in my pm - that's worse than Bissie!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Sorry Emma - I just noticed after I'd posted that you'd posted a comment that didn't make sense and realised that Shell must have put the photograph up!

That is Ace!!! :2thumb: I love it!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Sorry Emma - I just notice after I'd posted that you'd posted a comment that didn't make sense and realised that Shell must have put the photograph up!
> 
> That is Ace!!! :2thumb: I love it!!!


thankies lol 

yeah im pretty proud of that quick snapped pic :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well I'm off to bed now - as you know I've had an eventful day today and Barry is still speaking to me - so that's good after the fright I gave him!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'm off to bed now - as you know I've had an eventful day today and Barry is still speaking to me - so that's good after the fright I gave him!! :lol2:


That made me giggle all over again:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well I'm off to bed now - as you know I've had an eventful day today and Barry is still speaking to me - so that's good after the fright I gave him!! :lol2:


night hun sweet dreams will probs chat tomorrow lol

im watching stings,fangs and spines then im off to bed :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im waiting for Boris to wake up for a play and some food then I can go to bed too:lol2:

Night Eileen, when you eventually go...............:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

change of plan im not watching stings,fangs and spikes now as i saw it last night lol 

so i have CSI new york on now :lol2:


----------



## sundia

hi!


----------



## Emmaj

hello


----------



## feorag

Hi back!

(not gone to bed yet!)

Emma, Baz was telling me last night that there's now a CSI Los Angeles!!! :gasp: I haven't got time to get involved in another one!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen, when you eventually go...............:lol2:


You guessed, didn't you!

Just been posting on the over 18's - not a section I tend to frequent, but it was to load up a you tube that was over 18! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Hi back!
> 
> (not gone to bed yet!)
> 
> Emma, Baz was telling me last night that there's now a CSI Los Angeles!!! :gasp: I haven't got time to get involved in another one!!!


 
oooooooo yeah there is its new or just starting and LL cool J is starring in it Mmmmmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> oooooooo yeah there is its new or just starting and LL cool J is starring in it Mmmmmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Well of course I'll watch it anyway, but who's he???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hi back!
> 
> (not gone to bed yet!)
> 
> Emma, Baz was telling me last night that there's now a CSI Los Angeles!!! :gasp: I haven't got time to get involved in another one!!!


 
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell Steve he already watches them all:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well of course I'll watch it anyway, but who's he???


 
he has been in a few films and alot of american sitcoms 

he was the cook in the film deep blue sea the one with the lab sharks


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell Steve he already watches them all:whip:


I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve the CSI's :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Goes off to see Eileens adult video>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

this is him 

LL Cool J tribute song to Michael Jackson: 'Billie Jean Dream'


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell Steve he already watches them all:whip:


So do we!! :roll:

Can't think who he is - just imdb'd him and I still don't know who he is :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So do we!! :roll:
> 
> Can't think who he is - just imdb'd him and I still don't know who he is :lol2:


 
Dont worry Eileen I didnt know who he was either, Ive just had to ask Sophie and Im still non the wiser :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

i put a link with a pic of him up there^^^^:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

right well my eyes are telling me to go bed as i can hardly keep them open :lol2:

nighty night chat tomorrow 

and shell good luck with boris tomorrow too hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Night Emma even though you aint gone yet:lol2:


----------



## asm1006

LL Cool J - wow remember him from the 90's! American rapper. There you go......

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTf2...&sigr=12b8k0ubk&sigi=11ja3u0p8&sigb=12f42bn37


----------



## asm1006

and some more piccies I found-this should make you smile!










'Eurgh yukky!!'









Mop dog



















and one for the wrinkly one (Eileen:whistling2...


----------



## feorag

asm1006 said:


> and one for the wrinkly one (Eileen:whistling2...


I'll give you wrinkly one! :bash: Cheeky Mare!!! :lol2:



asm1006 said:


> LL Cool J - wow remember him from the 90's! American rapper. There you go......
> 
> [URL="http://thm-a04.yimg.com/image/a5860940d885e3f6"]image[/URL]


Ah well, that explains it - rapper!!! :roll: One of only 3 types of music I can't abide!!! 

Well I've just had a call from Linden - she's on her way to Woodhorn Museum this morning to do some research (county records are stored there) and is calling in for coffee! Very fortuitous, as her collage is ready.

Hope she likes it. I'm away now to take a photograph to show you!!


----------



## Shell195

Ooops:lol2:

Well its nearly time for me and Boris to set off. He was awake this morning at 4.40 am yapping loudly so I came downstairs to see what was up and he was shouting because he couldnt get on the chair:lol2:
Hes fast asleep in his bed at the minute and it seems such a shame to disturb him:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Ooops:lol2:
> 
> Well its nearly time for me and Boris to set off. He was awake this morning at 4.40 am yapping loudly so I came downstairs to see what was up and he was shouting because he couldnt get on the chair:lol2:
> Hes fast asleep in his bed at the minute and it seems such a shame to disturb him:whistling2:


good luck shell! im secretly crossing my fingers you take a dis-liking to the lady!


----------



## Esarosa

farmercoope said:


> good luck shell! im secretly crossing my fingers you take a dis-liking to the lady!


:lol2: I hope the opposite. I think if Shell dislikes her personally (not on a care they could offer him level) it would be even more painful to let him go. But in theory they sound like the ideal place for him. He'll be spoilt rotten and they have experience of the breed..on paper at least it seems ideal for Boris' needs. But then part of me wishes there was a way Shell could keep him.


----------



## feorag

Tend to agree with Katie on this one. For Shell's sake I hope she really likes them and can see Boris go happily - although it wouldn't be the end of the world if she didn't and refused to let him go! :whistling2:

OK, so here's Charlie's photo collage - sorry had to take it on an angle cos I kept seeing my own reflection in the glass! :roll:

So, from left to right:

Top row: 8 weeks, 3 days with his mum and brother (he's the one at the bottom) 2 weeks before he died.

Middle row: 18 months (before his accident and when he still had 2 legs) with Linden and by himself, both take 2 weeks before he died

Bottom row: Again taken 2 weeks before he died, 5 weeks and with his mum and brother at 6 weeks (he's the one at the top)


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Tend to agree with Katie on this one. For Shell's sake I hope she really likes them and can see Boris go happily - although it wouldn't be the end of the world if she didn't and refused to let him go! :whistling2:
> 
> OK, so here's Charlie's photo collage - sorry had to take it on an angle cos I kept seeing my own reflection in the glass! :roll:
> 
> So, from left to right:
> 
> Top row: 8 weeks, 3 days with his mum and brother (he's the one at the bottom) 2 weeks before he died.
> 
> Middle row: 18 months (before his accident and when he still had 2 legs) with Linden and by himself, both take 2 weeks before he died
> 
> Bottom row: Again taken 2 weeks before he died, 5 weeks and with his mum and brother at 6 weeks (he's the one at the top)


Eileen that's wonderful I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## feorag

She did Katie. She arrived this morning on a visit and so I gave her it while I went to make the coffee in case she wanted to cry (which she did). She was absolutely thrilled with it! So I'm made up about it! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> and some more piccies I found-this should make you smile!
> 
> image
> 
> 'Eurgh yukky!!'
> image
> 
> Mop dog
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> and one for the wrinkly one (Eileen:whistling2...
> image
> 
> image


 
LOL @ the mop dog :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Tend to agree with Katie on this one. For Shell's sake I hope she really likes them and can see Boris go happily - although it wouldn't be the end of the world if she didn't and refused to let him go! :whistling2:
> 
> OK, so here's Charlie's photo collage - sorry had to take it on an angle cos I kept seeing my own reflection in the glass! :roll:
> 
> So, from left to right:
> 
> Top row: 8 weeks, 3 days with his mum and brother (he's the one at the bottom) 2 weeks before he died.
> 
> Middle row: 18 months (before his accident and when he still had 2 legs) with Linden and by himself, both take 2 weeks before he died
> 
> Bottom row: Again taken 2 weeks before he died, 5 weeks and with his mum and brother at 6 weeks (he's the one at the top)
> 
> image


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwww wow eileen thats fantastic hun :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

That is lovely, Eileen!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I'll give you wrinkly one! :bash: Cheeky Mare!!! :lol2:
> 
> Ah well, that explains it - rapper!!! :roll: One of only 3 types of music I can't abide!!!
> 
> Well I've just had a call from Linden - she's on her way to Woodhorn Museum this morning to do some research (county records are stored there) and is calling in for coffee! Very fortuitous, as her collage is ready.
> 
> Hope she likes it. I'm away now to take a photograph to show you!!


 
rubbish music eileen but he is darn hawwwwwwt :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> rubbish music eileen but he is darn hawwwwwwt :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I've seen hotter in my opinion!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've seen hotter in my opinion!!


 
lol so have i but i still think he is yummy :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He is pretty yummy *nods*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> He is pretty yummy *nods*


 
i used to like the sitcoms he was in in da house and such :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i have arose from my grave for laptop vimto tea two laptop hairbrush and in the finding of where my mum put the kittens dinner seeing as i am ill im proud to be out of bed :flrt: xx


----------



## feorag

Are you ill again Connor?


----------



## Emmaj

I wish i could lounge about in bed when im ill :gasp::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> Are you ill again Connor?


i never reallygot fully better i just wanted myself to be better faster but then on going out with friends in the cold weather made things worse!!



Emmaj said:


> I wish i could lounge about in bed when im ill :gasp::lol2:


 hehe the joys of being a child! xx


----------



## feorag

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe the joys of being a child! xx


Yes and enjoy it - cos it's much better than you think when you're being one!!

Wish I could be a child again!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> Yes and enjoy it - cos it's much better than you think when you're being one!!
> 
> Wish I could be a child again!!


why do alduts wanna be childeren and childeren wanna be adults?? =S xx


----------



## Esarosa

quilson_mc_spike said:


> why do alduts wanna be childeren and childeren wanna be adults?? =S xx


Children want to be adults as they want to grow up and not be told what to do, they want their freedom to do what they want when they want.

Adults want to be children as it's much harder than we imagined when we were kids. We can look back now and go 'god I had it so easy'. It's a world apart from living independantly having to pay a mortgage, bills, foot any repairs etc etc the list really does go on. I'd love to be a kid again, so I could actually enjoy my childhood and be in no rush to grow up. I'd embrace it all personally.


----------



## feorag

Well said Katie!! :2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Cats and Kittens in East Grinstead - ShowLargeImage
new plan, getting one of these cuties instead


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Esarosa said:


> Children want to be adults as they want to grow up and not be told what to do, they want their freedom to do what they want when they want.
> 
> Adults want to be children as it's much harder than we imagined when we were kids. We can look back now and go 'god I had it so easy'. It's a world apart from living independantly having to pay a mortgage, bills, foot any repairs etc etc the list really does go on. I'd love to be a kid again, so I could actually enjoy my childhood and be in no rush to grow up. I'd embrace it all personally.


ohh right i know what you mean,, i dunno i like being a kid but i wanna grow up and get to collage so so much as in school apart from the three main subjects (math english and science) im learning things that IMO i wont need tbh if im gunna be a hairdresser i dint need to know why muslims face one specific way whilst preying i have nothing wrong with any religeon. i dont need to know which pencil has a darker shade to it,, i like art but im not gunna get the job i want with it im taking compleetly the wrong GCSE's simply because i know that when i go to collage i can get the facilities my school doesnt have, they have a hair salon where they teach you to curl straighten and wash hair, i can do all three already granted the coursework will come in handy no doubt but not the practical bit  sorry to "chat on" i hate school hah x

ETA the kitten on the left FTW but the black one is sweet id wanna have them both,, x


----------



## feorag

You're a 13 year old boy - it wouldn't be natural if you didn't like school imao!! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> You're a 13 year old boy - it wouldn't be natural if you didn't like school imao!! :lol2:


hehe EEEK nearly 14 lmaooo even though its like 4 months away :whistling2::lol2: xx


----------



## feorag

:crazy: I got that last post wrong! :lol2:

It should have read "if you didn't hate school" or "if you liked school"! :lol2:

Started saying one thing and changed my mind, but forgot to delete the didn't bit! :roll:


----------



## freekygeeky

Right i have those pics of Tom.. Tom didnt want his picture taken... or to stand up... so i had to tickle him then try to take a pic.. so they arent brilliant... the plonker

Im holdin ghis belly up here so its more outy than normal.. his belly bit goes in if your looking from above









and a ''i dont want a picture taken'' side viiew


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ETA the kitten on the left FTW but the black one is sweet id wanna have them both,, x


i DO want them both :lol2:
but someones going to look at the tabby (little one) tonight, so i'll probably get the black and white one


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

freekygeeky said:


> Right i have those pics of Tom.. Tom didnt want his picture taken... or to stand up... so i had to tickle him then try to take a pic.. so they arent brilliant... the plonker
> 
> Im holdin ghis belly up here so its more outy than normal.. his belly bit goes in if your looking from above
> image
> 
> and a ''i dont want a picture taken'' side viiew
> image


 awwwhh!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> awwwhh!!!!


lol!





sooo elieeeen and shelll what you recon?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i DO want them both :lol2:
> but someones going to look at the tabby (little one) tonight, so i'll probably get the black and white one


 
hehe i like your ssig  xx

btw anybody elses puddy tat play with plastic bottles? x


----------



## Amalthea

He looks just like a slim cat. Not skinny at all


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> He looks just like a slim cat. Not skinny at all


i was thinking today whislt Simba was 'killing' tom.. that i think i think Tom is too thin due to Simba being big, Simba is going to be a Big cat i think he is FAR bigger than tom already (even if he has a tiny head) he has a big body a big tail etc... 

i think its cos i see simba as the baby and now he is bigger than tom.. its making me worried..


----------



## Amalthea

You, my dear, are a worry wart


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe i like your ssig  xx
> 
> btw anybody elses puddy tat play with plastic bottles? x


 thankss and yup, all the time mine plays with anything, mostly me


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> You, my dear, are a worry wart


its better to worry than not right


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well im off to clean the critters and i think i have enough now seeing as it takes for ever to feed clean and handle them all hehe so no more now,,, xx


----------



## MSL

Hello ladies, at home with kids so will just say hi for now and try and catch up next week, just wanted to let you know Odi is fine, although he has turned into more of a home bird and hasn't been going far which is lovely cos he sits on my knee in the evening and sleeps with me over night so he must have realised who is mummy is after being poorly!!!!
Hope everyone well, assorted cats dogs and various doing ok...has anyone heard from Cat and Ditta, how are they doing? .....
Speak soon
pen


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You, my dear, are a worry wart


Never a truer word spoken! :lol2:

Gina, he looks fine to me. He is just a slim build cat, which is much better I think than a cobby one inclined to put weight on, as a neuter he's much better off on the slim side than being on the heavy side.

I wouldn't be worrying if he was mine! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Never a truer word spoken! :lol2:
> 
> Gina, he looks fine to me. He is just a slim build cat, which is much better I think than a cobby one inclined to put weight on, as a neuter he's much better off on the slim side than being on the heavy side.
> 
> I wouldn't be worrying if he was mine! :2thumb:



ok thankyou


----------



## Shell195

I wrote a great long post and when I pressed reply it vanished:whip:

Boris has gone.:devil: 

The lady was really lovely and I couldnt have hand picked a nicer home. She has had things happen that should never happen to anyone and really needs Boris to help her and her family take their minds off the past. She has a rescue male GSD X and 4 cats and owns her own petshop and Spanner will be going to the shop with her and also go with her when she volunteers for a charity. He will get to run in woods and fields every day and go on holiday with them too.
I got a big hug off her after we both shed some tears and I departed leaving Boris playing happily.
I actually feel ok about him going as Im certain he will be a spoilt pet in his new home. We swapped email addresses and she will keep me updated on his progress:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i never reallygot fully better i just wanted myself to be better faster but then on going out with friends in the cold weather made things worse!!
> 
> 
> hehe the joys of being a child! xx





feorag said:


> Yes and enjoy it - cos it's much better than you think when you're being one!!
> 
> Wish I could be a child again!!


 
Oh dont we all eileen at times lol not having to worry about all the adult things :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I wrote a great long post and when I pressed reply it vanished:whip:
> 
> Boris has gone.:devil:
> 
> The lady was really lovely and I couldnt have hand picked a nicer home. She has had things happen that should never happen to anyone and really needs Boris to help her and her family take their minds off the past. She has a rescue male GSD X and 4 cats and owns her own petshop and Spanner will be going to the shop with her and also go with her when she volunteers for a charity. He will get to run in woods and fields every day and go on holiday with them too.
> I got a big hug off her after we both shed some tears and I departed leaving Boris playing happily.
> I actually feel ok about him going as Im certain he will be a spoilt pet in his new home. We swapped email addresses and she will keep me updated on his progress:flrt:


im sure he will be fine hun and i know that you know he will too :flrt::flrt:

you saved his life to make someone elses life happy :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Agree with Emma - maybe it was all meant to be! Boris was supposed to survive to go to a special home!! You know I'm a fatalist!!

Shell did you see my photo collage I did of Charlie, it'll be a couple of pages back by now!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Agree with Emma - maybe it was all meant to be! Boris was supposed to survive to go to a special home!! You know I'm a fatalist!!
> 
> Shell did you see my photo collage I did of Charlie, it'll be a couple of pages back by now!


 
yes i am a believer in fate i think things happen for a reason too :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Actually it was my first husband's death that made me a fatalist!! :sad:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Actually it was my first husband's death that made me a fatalist!! :sad:


 
 

i dunno what made me that way i suppose cos of many different things over the years


----------



## Shell195

With all the goings on Eileen I forgot to say that your photo frame was excellent:no1:

Also Gina I too think that Tom looks fine as not all cats are built like Bagpuss:whistling2:


I also believe in fate and my first thoughts on meeting the lady was this person needs Boris so maybe he was born to be hers.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> With all the goings on Eileen I forgot to say that your photo frame was excellent:no1:
> 
> Also Gina I too think that Tom looks fine as not all cats are built like Bagpuss:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I also believe in fate and my first thoughts on meeting the lady was this person needs Boris so maybe he was born to be hers.


 
well from what you told me on the phone hun i dont think your wrong at all :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well im extremely awake after a lot of boost xx


----------



## Shell195

Meet the ever so friendly Benji bollox(as named by Sophie:devil He is the cutest sweetest little ratty boy ever:flrt:I darent put him in with my 5 yet as he is so tiny so he is neck riding most of the day(with cage rest intervals) and has supervised play with the 5 boys too
Excuse the crap pics but I can never get rats to sit still


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhh xx


----------



## Emmaj

bless he is a sweety shell :flrt:

LOL i can see why sophie named him that too :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ha Ha just watched this short video of my friends daughter at their boarding cattery and also some of the animals at our sanctuary. Victoria is trying to be posh and its not working :lol2:
*http://www.osadvertiser.co.uk/video...isits-cat-hotel-in-holmeswood-80904-24857384/*


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> LOL i can see why sophie named him that too :whistling2::lol2:


I can't!! I've no idea why she would choose a name like that - it's not obvious!!!:whistling2: :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I can't!! I've no idea why she would choose a name like that - it's not obvious!!!:whistling2: :whistling2:


 
LOL i must be seeing things that you aint then :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> LOL i must be seeing things that you aint then :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 You need to get your mind out of the gutter Mrs :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> You need to get your mind out of the gutter Mrs :whistling2:


 
LOL but there is no denying he is a boy :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Is he a baldy rat as hes fuzzy?


----------



## Emmaj

he is a cute rat what ever he is :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> he is a cute rat what ever he is :flrt:


 
A cute rats with masssive..........................................ears :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I think I will go to bed soon as Im shattered, I just need Sophie to get out the bath so I can brush my teeth:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> I think I will go to bed soon as Im shattered, I just need Sophie to get out the bath so I can brush my teeth:lol2:


lolss xx


----------



## asm1006

You love me really oh wrinkly one Eileen!!! Seriously your collage is really great, a lovely thing to do: victory:

Amber-cute kitties:2thumb:

Tom is gorg and I think he looks healthy and has a beautifully shiny coat, he's just a slim cat-I wouldn't say thin.xxx

Feel weird. Got up for a few hours at 3am as couldn't sleep. So did Avon stuff then went back to bed. Now I feel fuzzy headed:lol2:
Today is going to be busy. Have Cassies dress to make, Avon to do, pudding to make for tomorrows dinner at mum in laws and the usual housework-course Eileen don't do housework:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Need a pudding recipe thats diabetic friendly and low fat and easy.....


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Is he a baldy rat as hes fuzzy?


He's adorable!!! :flrt: Looks like a hairless to me  You may find most of his fuzz falls out as he matures. Usually nekkid rats keep the fuzz around their face and legs, but the rest falls out


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> You love me really oh wrinkly one Eileen!!!
> 
> :gasp: Shes going to be sooooooo angry:lol2:
> 
> Seriously your collage is really great, a lovely thing to do: victory:
> 
> Totally agree:no1:
> 
> Amber-cute kitties:2thumb:
> 
> Very:flrt:
> 
> Tom is gorg and I think he looks healthy and has a beautifully shiny coat, he's just a slim cat-I wouldn't say thin.xxx
> 
> Exactly my thoughts :2thumb:
> 
> Feel weird. Got up for a few hours at 3am as couldn't sleep. So did Avon stuff then went back to bed. Now I feel fuzzy headed:lol2:
> Mad woman :gasp:
> Today is going to be busy. Have Cassies dress to make, Avon to do, pudding to make for tomorrows dinner at mum in laws and the usual housework-course Eileen don't do housework:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You are always soooo busy and Eileens gonna get youuuuuuuu:whistling2:
> 
> Need a pudding recipe thats diabetic friendly and low fat and easy.....
> 
> Sorry cant help you on that, maybe try google.


Have a nice day: victory:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> LOL but there is no denying he is a boy :whistling2:


Yup!! No denying that!! :2thumb:



asm1006 said:


> You love me really oh wrinkly one Eileen!!! .....


No I don't!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


asm1006 said:


> -course Eileen don't do housework:whistling2:


What do you mean? the fact that I'm sitting here at the dining room table on RFUK while Barry is hoovering the bedrooms, hall, stairs, landing and is now in the utility room, means absolutely jack schitt!! :lol2:

I have put the bedding in the washing machine though! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yup!! No denying that!! :2thumb:
> 
> No I don't!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> *What do you mean? the fact that I'm sitting here at the dining room table on RFUK while Barry is hoovering the bedrooms, hall, stairs, landing and is now in the utility room, means absolutely jack schitt!!* :lol2:
> 
> I have put the bedding in the washing machine though! :whistling2:


 
HaHa Barry and Steve would get on well as when hes off work he becomes a househusband too:lol2: Sadly hes working today so I have already gutted the kitchen and wiped it all down,scrubbed the litter trays and floor,done 2 loads of washing and drying and have loaded the dishwasher.:whip: I just have the living room to do now then dogs to bath,clip or groom. I also have all 11 to worm and my Persian to groom:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Isn't everyone having a busy day! :lol2:

As it's such a lovely day I think we're going out. Need to try Skye in my car to see if he's content to stay in the boot area or whether he jumps over onto the seats, so that we know what he'll do if he's out with one of us alone. When Barry picked him up he was in his saloon car and he sat quite happily on the back seats, but in my car we would want him to travel in the boot.

So once the washing comes out we're off out for the day.


----------



## Amalthea

Tis Halloween!!!  We are going out to buy Gary's Mom's birthday pressy and find me some GOOD vampire teeth (I want the caps that actually go on your teeth... had them before and they look great!). Then tonight, we're out round Bolton dressed up


----------



## feorag

:roll: You Americans and your halloween!! :lol2:

Photos please once you're dressed up!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Of course  I love Halloween!! Best night of the year *nods*


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Good luck with the tooth search!!!


----------



## Amalthea

If this place in Bolton doesn't have any, I'm sure Aflec's in Manchester will *nods*


----------



## feorag

Close-up if you manage to get them please! :whistling2:

And if you find a bar called "Fangtastic", please don't go in!! You might not come out again!! :gasp:

*if television is to believed of course!* :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo jen yeah definately need pics of ya all dressed up latter :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Oooh Jen that sounds like great fun

Well I havent done the dogs yet as Ive been cleaning the living room and have moved it around. Im not sure I like it though:whistling2:
Im off to feed the dogs shortly so no grooming until tomorrow:lol2:

We have nothing planned for tonight but Sophie has made Halloween cakes and we have sweets so we can give them out to the kids tonight. Any left will have to be eaten by us:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Oooh Jen that sounds like great fun
> 
> Well I havent done the dogs yet as Ive been cleaning the living room and have moved it around. Im not sure I like it though:whistling2:
> Im off to feed the dogs shortly so no grooming until tomorrow:lol2:
> 
> We have nothing planned for tonight but Sophie has made Halloween cakes and we have sweets so we can give them out to the kids tonight. Any left will have to be eaten by us:whip:


 
i knew i had forgotten something....................sweets for the kids :lol2:

Though i have to confess im one of the dont answer the door people :blush:

well i do have a couple of excuses :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## ditta

hey all, happy halloween

shell, cant believe boris/spanner has gone, but his new home sounds ideal.

we keep our pet food in plastic swing type bins, rabbit chicken and dog.......we got back from the funeral yesterday to find that frenkel had decided he was hungry.......we were out 3 hours ffs lol





























them grey bits were the plastic bin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i knew i had forgotten something....................sweets for the kids :lol2:
> 
> Though i have to confess im one of the dont answer the door people :blush:
> 
> well i do have a couple of excuses :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
If I could get away with it I wouldnt answer the door either but trying to keep the dogs quiet without anyone hearing us is very difficult, I know 
Ive tried:lol2:

I dont mind the small children knocking as its all so magical for them, its the teenagers I dont like as even if you give the something they still throw eggs at the windows:devil:
Weve been plagued by teenagers throwing fireworks into the garden this week and poor Mindy is terrified, shes taken to wetting herself in fright the minute she hears a loud bang. I hate fireworks:whip:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hey all, happy halloween
> 
> shell, cant believe boris/spanner has gone, but his new home sounds ideal.
> 
> we keep our pet food in plastic swing type bins, rabbit chicken and dog.......we got back from the funeral yesterday to find that frenkel had decided he was hungry.......we were out 3 hours ffs lol
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> them grey bits were the plastic bin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
:gasp: What a mess, I saw your photos without reading the text and thought the food was sweets. What a naughty dog.......................trying not to laugh here.................................................:lol2:

I hope you are both better now as Cat told Soph you were both poorly.


Boris went yesterday and its very quiet here without him :sad: Cat would of loved him as he was most definately GINGER:flrt:


----------



## ditta

yeah just to add insult to injury we both suffering from different ailments.......cat has a cold and i stupidly took asprin to clear a really bad headache cos they were the only ones in the car, and ive suffered with an ulcer a long time ago, so now i keep being sick and feeling totally blurggggggggggggg, i thought id just take 2 little asprin they cant do any harm............wrong!!!!!!!!!! i am not ever supposed to take them apparently..........oh well i will know that for the future.:lol2:



cat was telling soph we will definatley visit wen we both better


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> yeah just to add insult to injury we both suffering from different ailments.......cat has a cold and i stupidly took asprin to clear a really bad headache cos they were the only ones in the car, and ive suffered with an ulcer a long time ago, so now i keep being sick and feeling totally blurggggggggggggg, i thought id just take 2 little asprin they cant do any harm............wrong!!!!!!!!!! i am not ever supposed to take them apparently..........oh well i will know that for the future.:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> cat was telling soph we will definatley visit wen we both better[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hurry up and get well soon we would love to see you both again:flrt:
> 
> ps You need to buy a new bin


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> and we have sweets so we can give them out to the kids tonight. Any left will have to be eaten by us:whip:


I've got my sweeties and a load of loose change on the coffee table, but no-one has knocked yet. We either get nobody or one every 5 minutes here!!!



ditta said:


> we keep our pet food in plastic swing type bins, rabbit chicken and dog.......we got back from the funeral yesterday to find that frenkel had decided he was hungry.......we were out 3 hours ffs lol
> 
> them grey bits were the plastic bin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Ditta - so pleased you've posted back on here, been wondering how you are! Sorry about the funeral yesterday, but I bet you're glad it's over! And sorry to hear you've both been unwell. Did you take the aspirin on an empty stomache?? You should never take stuff like that unless you've got some food in your belly, otherwise you defo do more damage!

Sorry but I LOL'd when I saw the state of your bin. He really did a job on the placcy bin though, didn't he? He could have just chewed it a bit and got the food out. He was definitely making a statement - no doubt about that!

Well we had a lovely afternoon with Skye. Went to a country park only a mile from here (not been there for years, probably cos it's too close! :lol, but there are a lot more grassy areas before you go into the steep wood down to the river and they've a lovely little cafe now with outside tables, that was never there before. So we took him on the green bits and let him run around with his ball. He still won't come back to us or bring his ball back - he drops it and waits for us to go and get it, so I'm a bit baffled. 

In fact I'm wondering if at some time he's been told off for not coming back (when they've finally caught him) and he's now associating coming back with being told off - it is a mistake so many people make when frustration takes over. So we just sat at a picnic table on this field and eventually he came closer and closer to bring us his ball, so we feel we have made some progress and will probs go back again tomorrow and do exactly the same again.

Then we went to the cafe got a capo and a slice of cake and sat outside with him. It was a lovely afternoon (even though we didn't go out until 2:00) and it was good for him because he got to cool down and dry off a little before he went back into the car.

So a most enjoyable afternoon all round!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've got my sweeties and a load of loose change on the coffee table, but no-one has knocked yet. We either get nobody or one every 5 minutes here!!!
> 
> Hey Ditta - so pleased you've posted back on here, been wondering how you are! Sorry about the funeral yesterday, but I bet you're glad it's over! And sorry to hear you've both been unwell. Did you take the aspirin on an empty stomache?? You should never take stuff like that unless you've got some food in your belly, otherwise you defo do more damage!
> 
> Sorry but I LOL'd when I saw the state of your bin. He really did a job on the placcy bin though, didn't he? He could have just chewed it a bit and got the food out. He was definitely making a statement - no doubt about that!
> 
> Well we had a lovely afternoon with Skye. Went to a country park only a mile from here (not been there for years, probably cos it's too close! :lol, but there are a lot more grassy areas before you go into the steep wood down to the river and they've a lovely little cafe now with outside tables, that was never there before. So we took him on the green bits and let him run around with his ball. He still won't come back to us or bring his ball back - he drops it and waits for us to go and get it, so I'm a bit baffled.
> 
> In fact I'm wondering if at some time he's been told off for not coming back (when they've finally caught him) and he's now associating coming back with being told off - it is a mistake so many people make when frustration takes over. So we just sat at a picnic table on this field and eventually he came closer and closer to bring us his ball, so we feel we have made some progress and will probs go back again tomorrow and do exactly the same again.
> 
> Then we went to the cafe got a capo and a slice of cake and sat outside with him. It was a lovely afternoon (even though we didn't go out until 2:00) and it was good for him because he got to cool down and dry off a little before he went back into the car.
> 
> So a most enjoyable afternoon all round!


 
That sounds far better than my afternoon:no1: Maybe get yourself a longline to attach to Skyes collar then when you call "Skye Come" you can reel him in and praise him loads when he gets to you. Im sure you must have taken some photos of him :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

:lol2: the statement he thinks he is making, lets make mummy pay for leaving me.........is not falling on deaf ears,,,,,,,hes getting on now and im sure hes getting dementia.........hes started doing all things crazy....i let him out back garden for a wee next thing hes at the front door, our garden is fenced and meshed so cant see how hes getting out.......he spends most of the evening glued to my leg, just stood in front of me like hes waiting for something........he did the same with a sack of rabbit food the other day......but we thought it was in a paper sack so he could easily have ripped that but ffs a plastic bin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


we are both glad our very traumatic few weeks are over and now just need to get over our sickness, and yes eileen it was on just coffee in my tummy, i should have known better but for some strange reason thought 2 wouldnt harm me.

im at the docs on tuesday for my blood results so will mention this and perhaps get zantac til it calms down again.

chester is suffering from lonliness at the mo so hes having frequent play times with dice, and one kitchen cat has taken to sleeping with chess in his hay nest:lol2:

dice is filling out and becoming cheekier by the day, she adores snuggles in bed before she goes off exploring under the quilt to find toes to nip:lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

*New cat Pics *

Heres Oz'

































:flrt:


----------



## DazedLewis

Oz is looking well nice Amber


----------



## Shell195

Oz is a handsome boy isnt he! How old is he?? Where did you get him?

You cant just put photos up and not get the 3rd degree:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

*gutted.*

Happy Halloween : victory: It would have been Wiz's birthday today, RIP Mr Wibble.

I had some horrible news, the housing went in to clean out the house that I got Bean from, and had to go in wearing white protective suits as the place was teeming with maggots. They found the decaying bodies of rabbits, cats, kittens and a dog. They had obviously been dead for a long time and the bitch who lived there with her young daughter hadn't made any effort to get rid of the poor animals at all. I'm so glad that I took Bean when I did, as there's no doubt she wouldn't have lived long. But I really wish I had known sooner as maybe I could have done something for the other animals who died there. :censor: 

On the bright side, Bean is doing really well and I look at her every day and know she's a very special woofer. Her and Chilly are bestmates, with loads of play fights and they share a bed and cuddle up together. Chilly is a right minx! her toilet training is coming on a treat, and now she usually only has one little wee during the night! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Happy Halloween : victory: It would have been Wiz's birthday today, RIP Mr Wibble.
> 
> I had some horrible news, the housing went in to clean out the house that I got Bean from, and had to go in wearing white protective suits as the place was teeming with maggots. They found the decaying bodies of rabbits, cats, kittens and a dog. They had obviously been dead for a long time and the bitch who lived there with her young daughter hadn't made any effort to get rid of the poor animals at all. I'm so glad that I took Bean when I did, as there's no doubt she wouldn't have lived long. But I really wish I had known sooner as maybe I could have done something for the other animals who died there. :censor:
> 
> On the bright side, Bean is doing really well and I look at her every day and know she's a very special woofer. Her and Chilly are bestmates, with loads of play fights and they share a bed and cuddle up together. Chilly is a right minx! her toilet training is coming on a treat, and now she usually only has one little wee during the night! :flrt:


Happy Halloween to you too, we have lots of goodies for trick or treaters and have only had 6 kids so far. Looks like we will have to eat the stuff:whistling2:
God that sounds horrific:devil: How the hell do people like her sleep at night:bash: At least little Bean has a happy ending though:no1: Im sure we must be due some new photos of the terrible 2 :flrt:

Awww big hugs to you. Its always sad remembering our past pets


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Happy Halloween to you too, we have lots of goodies for trick or treaters and have only had 6 kids so far. Looks like we will have to eat the stuff:whistling2:
> God that sounds horrific:devil: How the hell do people like her sleep at night:bash: At least little Bean has a happy ending though:no1: Im sure we must be due some new photos of the terrible 2 :flrt:


I know it's disgusting isn't it, apparently she worked in the prison not far from here. I hope she gets her karma one day I really do. :censor:

I will have to take some pics of the girls, Chilli is getting taller and is having her first walks now she's safe to go out and attack the leaves :lol2: I'm getting micro-waved in December Shell!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I know it's disgusting isn't it, apparently she worked in the prison not far from here. I hope she gets her karma one day I really do. :censor:
> 
> I will have to take some pics of the girls, Chilli is getting taller and is having her first walks now she's safe to go out and attack the leaves :lol2: I'm getting micro-waved in December Shell!!!! :lol2:


If you want a blow by blow account of it let me know. Its actually nothing to worry about and if you get even half the relief I got you will be feeling great:no1:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> If you want a blow by blow account of it let me know. Its actually nothing to worry about and if you get even half the relief I got you will be feeling great:no1:


Thanks hun :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Thanks hun :lol2:


 
Just had a thought are you having an Embolization or something else??


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe get yourself a longline to attach to Skyes collar then when you call "Skye Come" you can reel him in and praise him loads when he gets to you. Im sure you must have taken some photos of him :whistling2:


Yes, got one! Just forgot to take it. Barry did say shall we go back and get it, but I couldn't be bothered! :lol2:

Barry uses it and he comes every time, but I'm sure that's cos he knows he's on it!



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Heres Oz'


Oz is gorgeous! :flrt: But I agree, a little more information would be good! 



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Happy Halloween : victory: It would have been Wiz's birthday today, RIP Mr Wibble.
> 
> I had some horrible news, the housing went in to clean out the house that I got Bean from, and had to go in wearing white protective suits as the place was teeming with maggots. They found the decaying bodies of rabbits, cats, kittens and a dog. They had obviously been dead for a long time and the bitch who lived there with her young daughter hadn't made any effort to get rid of the poor animals at all. I'm so glad that I took Bean when I did, as there's no doubt she wouldn't have lived long. But I really wish I had known sooner as maybe I could have done something for the other animals who died there. :censor:
> 
> On the bright side, Bean is doing really well and I look at her every day and know she's a very special woofer. Her and Chilly are bestmates, with loads of play fights and they share a bed and cuddle up together. Chilly is a right minx! her toilet training is coming on a treat, and now she usually only has one little wee during the night! :flrt:


Welcome back Emma.

:gasp: Emma - that's dreadful! I presume the RSPCA were informed and are going to prosecute - I bloody hope so! They're useless at most stuff, but at least they manage to prosecute people who do this sort of thing.

I'm so pleased you nabbed Bean, cos you're right - it sounds like she'd be dead too if you hadn't! Good to hear Chilly is settling in too.

Glad you're gonna get your problems sorted out - at least I hope it sorts them out!!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Shell195 said:


> Oz is a handsome boy isnt he! How old is he?? Where did you get him?
> 
> You cant just put photos up and not get the 3rd degree:lol2:


 He's around the same age as Jazz, and he was my aunts cat, but he dosen't get that much attention.
he's VERY stinky, always perping off, reckon its his diet?, felix kitten food(wet), james wellbeloved kitten (dry) and the science plan (dry)
:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> He's around the same age as Jazz, and he was my aunts cat, but he dosen't get that much attention.
> he's VERY stinky, always perping off, reckon its his diet?, felix kitten food(wet), james wellbeloved kitten (dry) and the science plan (dry)
> :flrt:


I would try stopping the wet food and see what happens. has he been wormed recenty as if not these can cause it too


----------



## Emmaj

are peoples still up?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Just had a thought are you having an Embolization or something else??


They are doing Endometrial Microwave Ablution :gasp: they stick a little wand up there and micro wave your uterus.....I can hardly wait :lol2: They can't remove the one by the ovary unless they really have to because if they cause it to bleed it could be very dodgy for me. So they are only getting rid of the one in the uterus. I will only have one ball........:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> They are doing Endometrial Microwave Ablution :gasp: they stick a little wand up there and micro wave your uterus.....I can hardly wait :lol2: They can't remove the one by the ovary unless they really have to because if they cause it to bleed it could be very dodgy for me. So they are only getting rid of the one in the uterus. I will only have one ball........:whistling2:


 
Thats a different one to the one I had it sounds magical :whistling2: I got a snow storm injected ino the uterine arteries:gasp:
Honestly, even with one less lump you will feel so much better. They really are horrid things:bash:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i think he has been wormed recently, i'll stop the felix for a bit and see what happpens,
he's going to the vet on 1st dec so if it hasn't changed we'll take him abit sooner to get him checked out

a ricks sucker for a fuss he is


----------



## leggy

My cats are on iams. They get dry out at all times and wet at lunch. If i change it they stink and get runs :gasp: Why not give it a go. My vet says not to give them just dry dont know why but its worked well. I find if i do treat them to extra wet it upsets them : victory:


----------



## Esarosa

leggy said:


> My cats are on iams. They get dry out at all times and wet at lunch. If i change it they stink and get runs :gasp: Why not give it a go. My vet says not to give them just dry dont know why but its worked well. I find if i do treat them to extra wet it upsets them : victory:



Probably because some cats don't drink enough when they're on solely dry and it can lead to problems...with the kidneys I think? but I'm sure Shell or Eileen will correct me 

I personally use James Wellbeloved..the little snob won't eat anything else now, but she's never had any problems on it, it's gentle on their tummies and she loves the size of the biscuits. She's fed solely on dry, but that's because I monitor how much water she drinks and she's having no problems. She gets a little cooked chicken & tuna every now and again too.


----------



## Emmaj

lol Katie you calling your kitty a snob did make me chuckle :lol2:


----------



## leggy

I would like to stop the iams due to its testing but cant find a wet and dry kitten food thats gentle on there tums. JW dont do a wet food do they ?


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> lol Katie you calling your kitty a snob did make me chuckle :lol2:


Well it's true :lol2: when we both ended up out of work I got some sample packs of other biscuits to see what she would and wouldn't eat. In the hopes that we wouldn't have to go on a trek and a half to get james wellbeloved when she needed it..thus in theory saving money. But she wouldn't touch anything else.

What I find quite funny is she will eat other biscuits as a treat, but if you put them in her bowl she turns her nose up at it and sits crying..hence snob! :razz:


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Well it's true :lol2: when we both ended up out of work I got some sample packs of other biscuits to see what she would and wouldn't eat. In the hopes that we wouldn't have to go on a trek and a half to get james wellbeloved when she needed it..thus in theory saving money. But she wouldn't touch anything else.
> 
> What I find quite funny is she will eat other biscuits as a treat, but if you put them in her bowl she turns her nose up at it and sits crying..hence snob! :razz:


 
LOL bless her 

my sisters dog is like that she wont eat anything other than bakers complete 

so suppose she is a snob dog too lol she turns her nose up at her bowl of it isnt bakers in it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Dry food is supposed to cause Urine problems if they dont drink enough. Mine have Franks Progold dried food(my friend imports it) and the ony wet food I ever feed is the Feline Fayre 60% fish pouches as I darent feed normal tinned food due to one of the cats having a bowel problem. They also get occasional chicken and tuna too


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Dry food is supposed to cause Urine problems if they dont drink enough. Mine have Franks Progold dried food(my friend imports it) and the ony wet food I ever feed is the Feline Fayre 60% fish pouches as I darent feed normal tinned food due to one of the cats having a bowel problem. They also get occasional chicken and tuna too


Any cats i have ever owned have always had a half wet and dry diet too

i usually use go cat dry and tescos own wet meat pouches


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Well it's true :lol2: when we both ended up out of work I got some sample packs of other biscuits to see what she would and wouldn't eat. In the hopes that we wouldn't have to go on a trek and a half to get james wellbeloved when she needed it..thus in theory saving money. But she wouldn't touch anything else.
> 
> What I find quite funny is she will eat other biscuits as a treat, but if you put them in her bowl she turns her nose up at it and sits crying..hence snob! :razz:


Every time I read this, it's almost always a moggie cat!

As you all know I've got pedigree cats (the ones you would expect to be fussy eaters) and mine have never refused any food they've been given and over the years, they been tried on many different makes of cat food.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Every time I read this, it's almost always a moggie cat!
> 
> As you all know I've got pedigree cats (the ones you would expect to be fussy eaters) and mine have never refused any food they've been given and over the years, they been tried on many different makes of cat food.


Well our last three moggies the sisters, weren't really fussy eaters. Meg was a bottomless pit who would eat anything and try to steal human food if given half a chance. Harriet would eat anything in moderation (she was our size 8 cat), and Sophie would eat most things but some brands she refused point blank. She was always quite picky with her food, she'd pick at it then come back to it later, wheras with Meg & Harriet if there was food in their bowls it needed eating immediatley.

Libby's just been spoilt I think :lol2: She's had James Wellbeloved from the moment she came to us. As I didn't like the crap she had been fed, so we gradually weaned her onto that and she adores it. She'll eat other brands as treats but not meals...that's what baffles me completely. Odd sod but I love her to bits.


----------



## Emmaj

Im soooooooo bored  


so who do we think is gonna be in the bottom 2 tonight ?

in xfactor of course lol


----------



## Shell195

John and Edward,( I wish) and erm dunno:whistling2: They could of given them better rock songs to sing imao


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> John and Edward,( I wish) and erm dunno:whistling2: They could of given them better rock songs to sing imao


Mmmmmmmmmmm jon bon jovi :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

hmmm i think that it may be lloyd and danyel in the bottom 2 

dunno why just think they didnt do as well 


apparently the twins are a fave to win :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooooooo shell you have a pm on the way i have somat odd to ask you :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Oooooooo shell you have a pm on the way i have somat odd to ask you :lol2:


And I have replyed:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> And I have replyed:lol2:


thanks hun lol 

was rather an embarrassing one :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

OMG Noooooooooooooo

they are through again which has left rachel an lloyde to sing it out


----------



## Emmaj

OMG rachel has gone


----------



## Shell195

I think this competition is a fix as no way can those 2 lads sing:bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I think this competition is a fix as no way can those 2 lads sing:bash::bash:


 
yup i agree i dont think its panning out very fair at all :devil:


----------



## leggy

Never seen this its not like big brother is it


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Never seen this its not like big brother is it


 
you aint ever seen it? OMG lol

nopes its a singing type competion thingy


----------



## leggy

Oh right :2thumb:
Pingu just got hubbys nuts with his claws lmfao. I love that kitten:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm jon bon jovi :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Hmmm......................... Yes Please! :flrt: :flrt:

Shame about Rachel, but ih the bottom 2, 3 out of 4 weeks, the public just don't seem to like her - no idea why??

Well my daughter had a drama tonight. She phoned me about 7:00 as she was driving to her boyfriend's to ask a favour and suddenly said "Oh my God mum I've just driven past an owl sitting in the middle of the road, what should I do?"

I said "go back and pick it up, you can't leave it in the middle of the road for another car to squash, it's probably been hit by a car and hopefully is just stunned". 

"How" she said :roll: 

So I told her what to do :roll: and said if it flies away that's excellent, if it doesn't pick it up, put it in a box and if it seems OK take it to the British Wildlife Centre which is about 20 minutes from where she lives, but if it looked badly injured you need to get it to a vet or some such place.

Anyway, she phoned the boyfriend (having taken a photograph on her phone and sending it to me - looked like a brown splodge cos it was dark!) and he came along to meet her with a box. By the description it sounded like a Little Owl to me.

She apparently panicked cos when they put it in the box it fell over! Now it was sitting bold upright on the road, but when it fell over she decided it was dying so phoned the RSPCA and actually managed to speak to someone :gasp: and they said they would send someone out to collect it tonight :gasp: and they came :gasp:

And they confirmed it was a Little Owl :no1:

I said "of course you told her that your mother worked with wildlife in Northumberland and had told you it was a Little Owl" and of course she did!! That's my girl! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

A few years ago this happened to my mother.She rang me with what should I do? I told her to pick up the bird and take it to the nearby rescue centre that had a wildlife unit. 5 minutes later another phone call but somewhat hysterical. The Tawny owl had recovered and was trying to fly round her car what should she do. I told her to open all the doors and let it out which she did. Shes never trusted owls since:lol2:

Well done to your daughter and lets hope the RSPCA will have this bird back to full health soon


----------



## feorag

I told her to put it in a box somewhere quiet, so she put it outside cos they've got a JRT and she's a bit of an excited barker, especially when Elise is there - think they're both hyper actually! :roll:

Anyway she said when the woman arrived it was back sitting up, but I do believe they have a tendency to 'play dead' when they're vulnerable, so that's why it probably lay down, but she'd already phoned the RSPCA by then anyway!

The woman said there was an injury to the chest under the wing, but that the wing wasn't broken and it was obviously concussed, but that she thought it would be fine to be released, so Elise gave them precise information about where she found it so they could take it back to the same place and the woman told her that they would update her with how it gets on.

I think she felt like a hero! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Good on your daughter for stopping for the owl, I tend to find a lot of people are very wary of wildlife and just leave them to their fate.


Well Will's on the bus for his first day at his new job! The dogs already pining and crying...and to think I thought they only got seperation anxiety if they were on their own..I'm here but she couldn't care less about that. So with us both out tomorrow this could be interesting. I'm not to far from home though so will just have to pop in regularly to let her out then take her for walkies on my lunch break.

He's only been out of the house half an hour though and she's like this...to think, until three years ago she'd never met him, was a proper mummys girl and now I'm just tossed aside like an old toy 

Been up myself on and off since 2 am, one of the neighbours house alarms has been going off over the back. They turned it off about 4 and then it started again about half six. Went over to make sure there was nobody breaking in, and I just assume they've gone out. Driving me potty!

[edit] just this second stopped, wonder how bloody long it will be off this time.


----------



## feorag

I must admit I could never drive past any creature that looked injured - I've even stopped to take dead rabbits off the road so that other cars can't flatten them!

Hope Will enjoys his new job, I'm sure he'll just be thankful to get back into employment! Dog and animals make fools of us every day Katie - that's what they do best! :lol2:

Sorry to hear you've been up all night - I hate it when burglar alarms go off, cos I can't sleep through them either.

Well I've got a day off today - no plans, as such. Just a bit of sorting out to do. Got some cat pedigrees to finish off cos I've been waiting for my friend to send me a photo of her stud boy to put on the front. Gonna go through my Christmas presents (yes, honestly) and sort out what can be wrapped and what I need to buy to finish off.

If I can be bothered I'll wrap up the ones that are finished and that's less to do later and hopefully Christmas drudgery over with early. I say drudgery cos I find thinking what to buy people to be a bit drudgeous nowadays! lol: is there such a word :lol


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I must admit I could never drive past any creature that looked injured - I've even stopped to take dead rabbits off the road so that other cars can't flatten them!
> 
> Hope Will enjoys his new job, I'm sure he'll just be thankful to get back into employment! Dog and animals make fools of us every day Katie - that's what they do best! :lol2:
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been up all night - I hate it when burglar alarms go off, cos I can't sleep through them either.
> 
> Well I've got a day off today - no plans, as such. Just a bit of sorting out to do. Got some cat pedigrees to finish off cos I've been waiting for my friend to send me a photo of her stud boy to put on the front. Gonna go through my Christmas presents (yes, honestly) and sort out what can be wrapped and what I need to buy to finish off.
> 
> If I can be bothered I'll wrap up the ones that are finished and that's less to do later and hopefully Christmas drudgery over with early. I say drudgery cos I find thinking what to buy people to be a bit drudgeous nowadays! lol: is there such a word :lol



Well it's a word now! Christmas presents...yeah...that time of year again. My youngest nephews at this awkward stage where he is going through phases..so one week it will be bob the builder the next it's transformers and so on and so forth. So I daren't buy anything until the last minute as no doubt he will have gone off it by then. He asked for a baby doll the other week, his dad was less than amused! Bless him he's even started dressing himself and what did my brother say 'he either has to much fashion sense or he's gay..can a four year old be gay' :bash: ah family you've got to love them.

Feeling a bit lost with an empty house hasn't happened much lately, so going to have another spring clean and take any clothes i'm never going to wear/fit in to the charity shop. Started having a route last night and I always complain I have nothing to wear...well that's a lie, I have lots to wear it's just either too big or too small. Halfway between my biggest and smallest clothes, which means I'm successfully losing weight but at an awkward point :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

morning all 

good on your daughter eileen 

im the same i cant leave anything injured or even dead to carry on being squished 

thats how i ended up with a dead cat in my basement overnight until i could drop her at a vets some git had run her over 

well i have been busy just finished my cleaning and i have moved my living room round again :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> morning all
> 
> good on your daughter eileen
> 
> im the same i cant leave anything injured or even dead to carry on being squished
> 
> thats how i ended up with a dead cat in my basement overnight until i could drop her at a vets some git had run her over
> 
> well i have been busy just finished my cleaning and i have moved my living room round again :lol2:


Good morning Emma, moving the living room around on your own :shock: everything in ours is too heavy so I nearly put my back out last time I tried it alone.

Oh by the way caught your post about Rachel going out but wasn't expecting it..still don't need to watch the show on itv player now :lol2: Were Bon Jovi good? Mmmm Jon Bon Jovi :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Good morning Emma, moving the living room around on your own :shock: everything in ours is too heavy so I nearly put my back out last time I tried it alone.
> 
> Oh by the way caught your post about Rachel going out but wasn't expecting it..still don't need to watch the show on itv player now :lol2: Were Bon Jovi good? Mmmm Jon Bon Jovi :flrt:


 
of course bon jovi were good hee hee :lol2:

yeah i was rather stunned they left the twins to the last 3 looked hopeful that they may go then Nooooooo they were the last to be safe 

Rach went out on the public vote  dont know why the public had it in for her she can sing at least unlike the blooming twins:devil:

I always do moving about by myself lol noone else here to help me to it lol 

i dont have much furniture anyways so its not too bad 

the living room looks hooooooje now i moved my 2 seater couch under the window an the table where the couch had been by the radiator


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> of course bon jovi were good hee hee :lol2:
> 
> yeah i was rather stunned they left the twins to the last 3 looked hopeful that they may go then Nooooooo they were the last to be safe
> 
> Rach went out on the public vote  dont know why the public had it in for her she can sing at least unlike the blooming twins:devil:
> 
> I always do moving about by myself lol noone else here to help me to it lol
> 
> i dont have much furniture anyways so its not too bad
> 
> the living room looks hooooooje now i moved my 2 seater couch under the window an the table where the couch had been by the radiator


Those twins drive me mental. Sure it's a form of entertainment but this is SUPPOSED to be a singing contest.

I don't understand why the public didn't like Rachel I thought she had a good voice, then again they seem to hate Danyl too, and he again has a nice voice. Though the start of his performance Saturday was a bit shocking tbh.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I throw nothing out unless it's broken. Consequently I drive Barry mad cos I'm a hoarder.

As far as clothes are concerned, I keep threatening to go into my wardrobe and anything that hasn't been worn for more than 3 years has to go. Then I look at stuff and think "but I like it", "it's still good enough to wear" - you know the scenario, so it stays.

I did get rid of loads of dressy stuff, like skirts and blouses once I gave up working in an office cos I'm definitely a jeans and t-shirt kinda gal, but kept a few of my fav bits back - just in case you understand?? :lol2: No "cases" have appeared in the 5 years since I did that, but they're still there, just in case!

And of course I have "fat" clothes and "thin" clothes. I won't throw away my fat clothes when I'm thin, cos I know I'll get fat again and I won't throw out my thin clothes in case I can get thin again! :lol2:

I'm a lost cause I think!!


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Those twins drive me mental. Sure it's a form of entertainment but this is SUPPOSED to be a singing contest.
> 
> I don't understand why the public didn't like Rachel I thought she had a good voice, then again they seem to hate Danyl too, and he again has a nice voice. Though the start of his performance Saturday was a bit shocking tbh.


 
Oh i know i felt so sorry for him 

it really did knock him badly with being in the bottom 2 the week before and all the bad press he had 

all im bothered about is lil joe staying in i think he is fantastic :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: I throw nothing out unless it's broken. Consequently I drive Barry mad cos I'm a hoarder.
> 
> As far as clothes are concerned, I keep threatening to go into my wardrobe and anything that hasn't been worn for more than 3 years has to go. Then I look at stuff and think "but I like it", "it's still good enough to wear" - you know the scenario, so it stays.
> 
> I did get rid of loads of dressy stuff, like skirts and blouses once I gave up working in an office cos I'm definitely a jeans and t-shirt kinda gal, but kept a few of my fav bits back - just in case you understand?? :lol2: No "cases" have appeared in the 5 years since I did that, but they're still there, just in case!
> 
> And of course I have "fat" clothes and "thin" clothes. I won't throw away my fat clothes when I'm thin, cos I know I'll get fat again and I won't throw out my thin clothes in case I can get thin again! :lol2:
> 
> I'm a lost cause I think!!


 
LOL eileen im like that too 

when i did my clear out before i had to call the council out 3 times to clear my yard that was full of junk 

its alot easier to keep up to the cleaning now that i dont have as much clutter and junk about :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> :lol2: I throw nothing out unless it's broken. Consequently I drive Barry mad cos I'm a hoarder.
> 
> As far as clothes are concerned, I keep threatening to go into my wardrobe and anything that hasn't been worn for more than 3 years has to go. Then I look at stuff and think "but I like it", "it's still good enough to wear" - you know the scenario, so it stays.
> 
> I did get rid of loads of dressy stuff, like skirts and blouses once I gave up working in an office cos I'm definitely a jeans and t-shirt kinda gal, but kept a few of my fav bits back - just in case you understand?? :lol2: No "cases" have appeared in the 5 years since I did that, but they're still there, just in case!
> 
> And of course I have "fat" clothes and "thin" clothes. I won't throw away my fat clothes when I'm thin, cos I know I'll get fat again and I won't throw out my thin clothes in case I can get thin again! :lol2:
> 
> I'm a lost cause I think!!


See this is what I'm like. But I've decided enough is enough. If I haven't worn it in 2-3 years it's going....or that's the theory. Tbh I might make hammocks out of some of the old stuff. I'm such a pain if it's not in pristine condition I won't take it to the shop, but then the ratties won't mind!

Well this dog has finally nodded off to sleep. So she's not pacing and crying which is something at least.


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Oh i know i felt so sorry for him
> 
> it really did knock him badly with being in the bottom 2 the week before and all the bad press he had
> 
> all im bothered about is lil joe staying in i think he is fantastic :flrt::flrt:


And yet Rachel has consistently put in a good performance and I wouldn't say she came over as a more confident person than Danyl.

Yes, Emma, I love Joe too. I love the sound of his voice and I love his personality!

I'm still trying to work out why everyone thinks Jamie is the dogs b*llocks (sorry Shell :blush because he doesn't appear to have any versatility - every performance is the same and he can only sing rock type songs - and I'm sorry but I so wish he'd cut his hair! 

Does anyone watch "Armstrong & Miller" when they do the pony tail sketch - I feel like that whenever I see his afro!!

If Joe can't win, then I hope Ollie does, cos both of those appear to be able to sing any type of song and put in a good performance.


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> See this is what I'm like. But I've decided enough is enough. If I haven't worn it in 2-3 years it's going....or that's the theory. Tbh I might make hammocks out of some of the old stuff. I'm such a pain if it's not in pristine condition I won't take it to the shop, but then the ratties won't mind!
> 
> Well this dog has finally nodded off to sleep. So she's not pacing and crying which is something at least.


 
bless her she will get used to it hun : victory:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> And yet Rachel has consistently put in a good performance and I wouldn't say she came over as a more confident person than Danyl.
> 
> Yes, Emma, I love Joe too. I love the sound of his voice and I love his personality!
> 
> I'm still trying to work out why everyone thinks Jamie is the dogs b*llocks (sorry Shell :blush because he doesn't appear to have any versatility - every performance is the same and he can only sing rock type songs - and I'm sorry but I so wish he'd cut his hair!
> 
> Does anyone watch "Armstrong & Miller" when they do the pony tail sketch - I feel like that whenever I see his afro!!
> 
> If Joe can't win, then I hope Ollie does, cos both of those appear to be able to sing any type of song and put in a good performance.


I really like Lucie Jones. I love her voice. I do like Joe too though.

To be honest with Jamie I think Simon is letting him down. He needs to give him a song that isn't a rock song! At least then we could see if he is a one trick pony. Giving him U2 in big band week was just a silly move on Simons part in my opinion.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And yet Rachel has consistently put in a good performance and I wouldn't say she came over as a more confident person than Danyl.
> 
> Yes, Emma, I love Joe too. I love the sound of his voice and I love his personality!
> 
> I'm still trying to work out why everyone thinks Jamie is the dogs b*llocks (sorry Shell :blush because he doesn't appear to have any versatility - every performance is the same and he can only sing rock type songs - and I'm sorry but I so wish he'd cut his hair!
> 
> Does anyone watch "Armstrong & Miller" when they do the pony tail sketch - I feel like that whenever I see his afro!!
> 
> If Joe can't win, then I hope Ollie does, cos both of those appear to be able to sing any type of song and put in a good performance.


 
i agree about jamie i find him really boring actually i would have rather him go than rachel 

yes i like ollie too he is like a mix of will young and robbie williams

i think lucie is doing well too and stacey though my favey is definately joe i have loved him since his 1st audition as i loved the song he sang :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> I really like Lucie Jones. I love her voice. I do like Joe too though.
> 
> To be honest with Jamie I think Simon is letting him down. He needs to give him a song that isn't a rock song! At least then we could see if he is a one trick pony. Giving him U2 in big band week was just a silly move on Simons part in my opinion.


 
yeps i agree with that 

and what the hell was cheryl doing giving katy perry to bloomin lloyd she really is picking some crap songs for him


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> See this is what I'm like. But I've decided enough is enough. If I haven't worn it in 2-3 years it's going....or that's the theory. Tbh I might make hammocks out of some of the old stuff. I'm such a pain if it's not in pristine condition I won't take it to the shop, but then the ratties won't mind!
> 
> Well this dog has finally nodded off to sleep. So she's not pacing and crying which is something at least.


Katie we cross posted and I missed this, then Emma and I cross posted and I saw her quoting you.

I won't take stuff to a shop either if it isn't in excellent condition, but then if it's in excellent condition I hate giving it away! :lol2:

Glad the dog has finally settled down - she'll get used to it I'm sure.

Skye is lying in the middle of the living room chewing his bone. He's had it for 2 weeks (it's one of those pre-packed roasted ones) and taken little or no notice of it and last night he spent the whole night licking and grinding his teeth on it, like he's finally worked out what it is. 

Either that or he's finally realised he's staying here and has settled down at last ??


Esarosa said:


> I really like Lucie Jones. I love her voice. I do like Joe too though.
> 
> To be honest with Jamie I think Simon is letting him down. He needs to give him a song that isn't a rock song! At least then we could see if he is a one trick pony. Giving him U2 in big band week was just a silly move on Simons part in my opinion.


I like Lucie and Stacy too and I totally agree with what you say about giving Jamie a U2 song in big band week, but that was because he wasn't doing a good enough job with the big band song that Simon gave him

I said on the x-factor thread last week that if someone with all Simon's experience couldn't find one big band song that he could sing well, then I think it means he is a one trick pony!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Katie we cross posted and I missed this, then Emma and I cross posted and I saw her quoting you.
> 
> I won't take stuff to a shop either if it isn't in excellent condition, but then if it's in excellent condition I hate giving it away! :lol2:
> 
> Glad the dog has finally settled down - she'll get used to it I'm sure.
> 
> Skye is lying in the middle of the living room chewing his bone. He's had it for 2 weeks (it's one of those pre-packed roasted ones) and taken little or no notice of it and last night he spent the whole night licking and grinding his teeth on it, like he's finally worked out what it is.
> 
> Either that or he's finally realised he's staying here and has settled down at last ??I like Lucie and Stacy too and I totally agree with what you say about giving Jamie a U2 song in big band week, but that was because he wasn't doing a good enough job with the big band song that Simon gave him
> 
> I said on the x-factor thread last week that if someone with all Simon's experience couldn't find one big band song that he could sing well, then I think it means he is a one trick pony!


 
thats very true 

lucy and joe both managed to sing rock on sat night and they both have soft sweet voices


----------



## feorag

Exactly my point! :2thumb:

Once they've won it doesn't matter a fig what they sing - they can sing songs that are suitable, but the whole thing ahout x-factor, I think, is to show their adaptability and versatility as a performer.


----------



## Esarosa

Must have missed were it said he'd had his song changed as he couldn't sing a big band song. That's not very good at all!

I don't get what the hell was with the Katy Perry choice..that's not blooming rock! I don't exactley class avril lavigne as rock but even she's more rocky than that.


----------



## Emmaj

yeah lol lil louis setting things right again he was spot on though it was a pop song not a rock song :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Must have missed were it said he'd had his song changed as he couldn't sing a big band song. That's not very good at all!


Yes, cos they made a big point of saying that Simon changed his song only a day before the show, so poor little Jamie had to learn a new song in a hurry. Simon said it was because the song didn't work - that could only have been because he didn't think it showed Jamie off to his best advantage, whereas a U2 song would. So, sorry, much as I do like Simon for his honesty, I think he changed the rules to suit his singer and Louis was right for objecting. Someone on the X-factor last week thread said that Ricky Martin wasn't exactly a big band singer, but he's more of a big band singer than a rock singer!

And Cheryl was right - they've never had a rock week before ....................

I rest my case!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, cos they made a big point of saying that Simon changed his song only a day before the show, so poor little Jamie had to learn a new song in a hurry. Simon said it was because the song didn't work - that could only have been because he didn't think it showed Jamie off to his best advantage, whereas a U2 song would. So, sorry, much as I do like Simon for his honesty, I think he changed the rules to suit his singer and Louis was right for objecting. Someone on the X-factor last week thread said that Ricky Martin wasn't exactly a big band singer, but he's more of a big band singer than a rock singer!
> 
> And Cheryl was right - they've never had a rock week before ....................
> 
> I rest my case!!!


yeps thats so very true jamie didnt even want to change his song it was simon that said he had to.........

I didnt think they had ever had a rock week before im sure it was abba week last year or something along them lines at this point :lol2:

Now that could be amusing listening to jamie sing abba :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Exactly. They all tend to struggle with Abba songs every year, but they still have to do it - so have they taken that out this year? Time will tell, but if they have and replaced it with rock week, well................


----------



## Shell195

Not long back from the sanctuary and one our wild, injured and recovered shelducks has flown away leaving his never to fly again female alone poor thing (she had been shot) We have let the other 2 who were badly pinioned in their previous home in with her to see if it will make her any happier. Im glad hes recovered and gone back to his wild life but sad that the female couldnt join him
Needless to say Boris`s breeer couldnt come so has rearranged for Saturday, we will see:whistling2:

Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Im so glad I havent missed much:lol2: Tbh I didnt think that any of them sang their songs well this week except perhaps for the dark haired girl(Lucy??) I really like Jamie, I just love the sound of his voice as I dont do feminine male voices.
The twins have no right to be in this competition full stop:whip:
His hair makes him stand outl so it doesnt bother me although I wouldnt like to be with a man with hair like that:gasp:


Im not really a hoarder but Steve is, he doesnt just have a man drawer he has a full house as every cupboard is full of his junk:devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Im so glad I havent missed much:lol2:


Cheeky mare!!

Still wish he'd cut his hair though!


----------



## freekygeeky

found my pumpkin slighty ruined today, found out why..
SCOOBY, ive been watchign him today and he keeps going up to the pumpkin and licking it, and then trying to bite it...


ODD cat.


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel enjoyed punkin carving... Tasty!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Diesel enjoyed punkin carving... Tasty!


he just keeps sitting there licking it... so odd..
lol
i was thinking of dicing it once its all over, and freezing it for him (if cats can eat it.)


----------



## Shell195

Saw a recipe on some program the other day. Get a small pumpkin, cut off a slice for the lid and scoop out the seeds, add a knob of butter and season to taste then put the lid back on and microwave, it said 5 minutes but 10 minutes is better. It is flipping gorgeous, me and Soph have just been eating it:mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Saw a recipe on some program the other day. Get a small pumpkin, cut off a slice for the lid and scoop out the seeds, add a knob of butter and season to taste then put the lid back on and microwaveit said 5 minutes but 10 minutes is better. It is flipping gorgeous me and Soph have just been eating it:mf_dribble:


hehe! well i was plannign on making pumpkin soup, but now its been licked and nibbled at by scooby ill pass! lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

evening guys and gals just a message to shell can are you busy this weekend at all??? xxx


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> evening guys and gals just a message to shell can are you busy this weekend at all??? xxx


Im not here on Saturday as Im at the sanctuary but I am here on Sunday if that helps


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Im not here on Saturday as Im at the sanctuary but I am here on Sunday if that helps


yeaah coursee aslong as you dont mind us invading you on sunday??? :blush:

did you know we only live like half an hour apart?? xx

baby chinchilla!


----------



## Brat

I'm getting my cats back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wednesday can't come quick enough


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Brat said:


> I'm getting my cats back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wednesday can't come quick enough


do you mind me asking where they whent hehe?? xx


----------



## Brat

They've been in a cattery for the past 42 days.

Can't wait to have them back!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Brat said:


> They've been in a cattery for the past 42 days.
> 
> Can't wait to have them back!


awwww bless i bet you face will be beeming like a cheshire cat all day wednesday :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> awwww bless i bet you face will be beeming like a cheshire cat all day wednesday :whistling2:


 

Connor Sunday is fine just let me know what time about when you decide:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Connor Sunday is fine just let me know what time about when you decide:2thumb:


i may need it a little bit earlier :whistling2::flrt::no1:


----------



## Shell195

Brat said:


> I'm getting my cats back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wednesday can't come quick enough


 
That is excellent news:no1:


----------



## Brat

Here are the moggies, taken last week at the cattery.

Baby.. he ended up sitting on my bag and kneading it then Rex sat on it so Baby swiped him as if to say "Get off!"











Rex.. He's so hard to get a pic of when he's excited. Should see their little faces when I visit them at the cattery, so cute!


----------



## feorag

Brat said:


> I'm getting my cats back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wednesday can't come quick enough


That's excellent news - I'm so pleased for you!

:gasp: I've just seen the news (never watch it you know cos it's always so depressing) and I'm so pleased we didn't call the dog Kye!

BTW he was very good tonight at training class, except when it came to lie - he absolutely refused to lie down, he was bouncing around me so I couldnt' get to his bum and squeaking on. I'm still not convinced that there isn't some kind of sensitiveness in his spine area, but the trainersaid he was just working his ticket. All the other puppies, were all lying perfectly and I'm still battling with him! :lol2:

Other than that he did everything really good tonight! :2thumb:

We did sit, stay and walk to the end of the room. When I called him he started towards me quite calm and got faster and by the time he was half way down the hall he was tanking on and everyone was gasping cos they thought he was gonna knock me through the wall, or slide through it himself!!! :lol2:


----------



## leggy

Brat thats such good news : victory: More pics will be needed when there home :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Brat thats fantastic news :2thumb:


Good morning all 

just finished my cleaning and going to get the child up for school :lol2:


----------



## *H*

*sigh* who'd have thought rehoming a kitten would be soo stressful 
She's not staying tho!! (I must say this 5 times day easy, it's become my new mantra) :lol2:

Anyway good morning everyone, I'll say hello today instead of just passing through


----------



## Esarosa

*H* said:


> *sigh* who'd have thought rehoming a kitten would be soo stressful
> She's not staying tho!! (I must say this 5 times day easy, it's become my new mantra) :lol2:
> 
> Anyway good morning everyone, I'll say hello today instead of just passing through



Morning ladies!


*H* We're overrun with kittens & cats at the minute we're just not having enough interest in them due to the recession. (CPL) Quite a few come forward for kittens, but several have been put off lately due to the fee we ask to cover neutering, vaccinations, microchip etc (60). Which when you bare in mind they could get a kitten from preloved for 50 and have to do all that on top I personally think it's an alright deal. But apparantly I'm in the minority. I really hope you find her a good home she looks like a sweetie. I'm a sucker for a tabby cat.


Brat glad your puds are coming home soon you must be so excited.

Well I was SUPPOSED to be going to the shop today, and what does Will do before he goes out the door, oh remember you have that hospital appointment today...what hospital appointment? The letters in the letter rack...hang on you opened a letter with MY name on then wonder why I didn't know about the damn appointment! I could strangle him! Couldn't do it as he was heading out the door or i would have made him late for work but he's in for a bloody good talking to when he gets in :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

morning katie and h 

she is such a pretty kitty too H and i suppose another bonus she is used to dogs :flrt:

No i cant i wont do it :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> 
> *H* We're overrun with kittens & cats at the minute we're just not having enough interest in them due to the recession. (CPL) Quite a few come forward for kittens, but several have been put off lately due to the fee we ask to cover neutering, vaccinations, microchip etc (60). Which when you bare in mind they could get a kitten from preloved for 50 and have to do all that on top I personally think it's an alright deal. But apparantly I'm in the minority. I really hope you find her a good home she looks like a sweetie. I'm a sucker for a tabby cat.
> 
> 
> Brat glad your puds are coming home soon you must be so excited.
> 
> Well I was SUPPOSED to be going to the shop today, and what does Will do before he goes out the door, oh remember you have that hospital appointment today...what hospital appointment? The letters in the letter rack...hang on you opened a letter with MY name on then wonder why I didn't know about the damn appointment! I could strangle him! Couldn't do it as he was heading out the door or i would have made him late for work but he's in for a bloody good talking to when he gets in :bash:


LOL dont you just love them appointments katies the ones your supposed to know about but dont as you didnt open the letter :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> morning katie and h
> 
> she is such a pretty kitty too H and i suppose another bonus she is used to dogs :flrt:
> 
> No i cant i wont do it :gasp::lol2:


You all tried to persuade Shell to keep Boris it's only fair we harass H to within an inch of her life :whistling2:

The thing is it's a breast appointment..the letter had my name on not his so why the bloody hell was he reading my post...arrrrgh so bloody annoyed. It probably shouldn't have annoyed me as much as it has but i'm livid!


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> You all tried to persuade Shell to keep Boris it's only fair we harass H to within an inch of her life :whistling2:
> 
> The thing is it's a breast appointment..the letter had my name on not his so why the bloody hell was he reading my post...arrrrgh so bloody annoyed. It probably shouldn't have annoyed me as much as it has but i'm livid!


 
to be fair you have good reason to be livid hun the letter was addressed to you so he did actually break a law in opening a letter that wasnt in his name wether he is your oh hubby or what ever :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> to be fair you have good reason to be livid hun the letter was addressed to you so he did actually break a law in opening a letter that wasnt in his name wether he is your oh hubby or what ever :lol2:


Gotta wait for someone to get into the shop now and hope i'm not leaving them in the lurch :bash: Deep cleansing breathes..must resist the urge to hunt the little sod down at work!

So distract me, what have you got planned for today?


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Gotta wait for someone to get into the shop now and hope i'm not leaving them in the lurch :bash: Deep cleansing breathes..must resist the urge to hunt the little sod down at work!
> 
> So distract me, what have you got planned for today?


 
not got much planned all my cleaning is done so i have the day to myself lol 

will have to walk the poochies laters on but thats about it really :lol2:


----------



## *H*

Esarosa said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> 
> *H* We're overrun with kittens & cats at the minute we're just not having enough interest in them due to the recession. (CPL) Quite a few come forward for kittens, but several have been put off lately due to the fee we ask to cover neutering, vaccinations, microchip etc (60). Which when you bare in mind they could get a kitten from preloved for 50 and have to do all that on top I personally think it's an alright deal. But apparantly I'm in the minority. I really hope you find her a good home she looks like a sweetie. I'm a sucker for a tabby cat.


I think half my problem is I'm being too picky , I've got to feel happy about the person though and with Christmas coming up I've had a few enquiring for someones christmas present! :devil: 
Thats a brilliant fee, if you think as to what it would cost to have the same done at the vets (which you need to do anyway) it would cost at least double! 



Emmaj said:


> morning katie and h
> 
> she is such a pretty kitty too H and i suppose another bonus she is used to dogs :flrt:


She is stunning looking, such big wide eyes, I'm shocked she is still here tbh. She loves the dogs, when Emma come over with Bean + Chilli she sat and cuddled Emma for most of the time she was here, then just got down and sat in the middle of 4 dogs playing about, she wasn't even bothered there was strange ones in the house. 
She is so laid back, no much fazes her at all, I have even hoovered around her while she was asleep on the rug, she just opened one eye and went back to sleep. :lol2:



Esarosa said:


> You all tried to persuade Shell to keep Boris it's only fair we harass H to within an inch of her life :whistling2:


:gasp: 
Ok I do deserve it (as I too was harrassing Shell a little) and I'd keep her if I could no question, but I'm already necking the Anti-hystamines like a mad women, I would like to breathe out of my nose at some point :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

*H* said:


> I think half my problem is I'm being too picky , I've got to feel happy about the person though and with Christmas coming up I've had a few enquiring for someones christmas present! :devil:
> Thats a brilliant fee, if you think as to what it would cost to have the same done at the vets (which you need to do anyway) it would cost at least double!
> 
> 
> 
> She is stunning looking, such big wide eyes, I'm shocked she is still here tbh. She loves the dogs, when Emma come over with Bean + Chilli she sat and cuddled Emma for most of the time she was here, then just got down and sat in the middle of 4 dogs playing about, she wasn't even bothered there was strange ones in the house.
> She is so laid back, no much fazes her at all, I have even hoovered around her while she was asleep on the rug, she just opened one eye and went back to sleep. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp:
> Ok I do deserve it (as I too was harrassing Shell a little) and I'd keep her if I could no question, but I'm already necking the Anti-hystamines like a mad women, I would like to breathe out of my nose at some point :lol2:


 
she does like like a little darling 

how old is she now ?


----------



## *H*

I *think* around 9 weeks. We got her on 7/10 and was told she was 12 week then... Ha! well she fit in the palms of my hands and weighed in at 420g and was only just manging to eat on her own, so was guessing at around 4-5 weeks then. She didn't have no meat on her bones at all though, so could have been a little bit older and had been stunted, but certainly not 12 weeks old.


----------



## Emmaj

bless her 

i have to say im with katie im a sucker for tabby cats i had a tabby girl a couple of years back and she was stolen  

she was such a charater thats why i wouldnt have outdoor cats anymore


----------



## Esarosa

Just read her rehoming thread. I cannot believe people are put off by£20..in my opinion if they're not prepared to pay that how do they expect to cover the cost of neutering,vaccinations and any vet bills that may arise?:?

I don't blame you for being fussy as to where she goes, the last thing you want is to rehome her for her new owners to then get rid in a few weeks/months time. So good on you for sticking to your guns.


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Just read her rehoming thread. I cannot believe people are put off by£20..in my opinion if they're not prepared to pay that how do they expect to cover the cost of neutering,vaccinations and any vet bills that may arise?:?
> 
> I don't blame you for being fussy as to where she goes, the last thing you want is to rehome her for her new owners to then get rid in a few weeks/months time. So good on you for sticking to your guns.


 
i totally agree £20 is nothing 

if she wasnt so far from me i could be tempted :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> i totally agree £20 is nothing
> 
> if she wasnt so far from me i could be tempted :lol2:


Before Will got made redundant we were looking for a friend for Libby but I'm so paranoid things might go tits up I daren't offer a home to any other animals. I don't think I'd settle even if he got past his 13-22 week trial I'm just so paranoid.

Libby doesn't seem to be missing the company though to be honest, and she's somehow managed to sneak in the bedroom at night...not sure how that happened, she just looked so comfy and she's kind of stuck..oops. Swore blind I wouldn't do this, but ah well! Course she has a canny way of getting me to move in the night by either meowing right in my damn ear or clawing at me till I shuffle over...I love cats :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Before Will got made redundant we were looking for a friend for Libby but I'm so paranoid things might go tits up I daren't offer a home to any other animals. I don't think I'd settle even if he got past his 13-22 week trial I'm just so paranoid.
> 
> Libby doesn't seem to be missing the company though to be honest, and she's somehow managed to sneak in the bedroom at night...not sure how that happened, she just looked so comfy and she's kind of stuck..oops. Swore blind I wouldn't do this, but ah well! Course she has a canny way of getting me to move in the night by either meowing right in my damn ear or clawing at me till I shuffle over...I love cats :flrt:


 
LOL i have just got to a stage where i dont have to wear socks in bed now..................the dogs sleep in their crates in my bedroom but i have 2 skunks that climb in the bottom of my bed 

went through a stage of having to watch my toes for nips when i moved them :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Esarosa said:


> The thing is it's a breast appointment..the letter had my name on not his so why the bloody hell was he reading my post...arrrrgh so bloody annoyed. It probably shouldn't have annoyed me as much as it has but i'm livid!


I have to say Katie that I hate that! Barry did it once with a letter addressed to me and I was foaming. He didn't seem to think it was a problem and tol me I could open his, but I told him I would never open a letter addressed to him unless he told me to and I would appreciate the same courtesy! We don't have secrets from each other and I'm not and never have done anything behind his back (well nothing that he needs to worry about! :whistling2, but I do believe that post is private.

But to open the letter and not then give it to you when you came home is wrong on every level :bash: and you are quite right to be angry!


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe that you still have Smudge, shes such a cutie. £20 is nothing at all. We ask an £80 rehoming donation and our kittens have been tested, vaccinated chipped and wormed and deflead up to date. They also get a low cost neutering and 2nd vaccination voucher. Kittens are never a problem to rehome as there arent many about in these parts at the moment. Its the poor adult cats that are sticking here.
If people cant afford a rehoming fee whether its £20,£60 or £80 how will they afford any vets fees that may occur

Steve always tells me to open his post in case I need to tell him about anything important when he rings from work but he NEVER opens letters addressed to me:lol2: Naughty Will:bash:

Eileen Im glad that Skye is starting to learn and the down command will come eventually(I think this is the hardest one for older puppies to learn as they feel a bit vulnerable in this position.)Have you tried using food in your hand that you then lower until he is nearly on the floor then press on his shoulders and give the command you want to use.


----------



## feorag

Yes, Shell, last night I went armed with a bumbag full of choccy drops, but I still had to wrestle him to the ground, virtually!! 

Second time he had to "down" he did go down easier, but I still had to wrestle him! :lol2:

:lol2: Forgot to mention he's obviously not been introduced to the delights of water! There's a river running through this park and when we reached a ford, I walked towards it so he rushed ahead and came to a dead stop. I pretended that I was going to walk through it and he got 2 feet in the water and totally bottled it! Then we came to a narrow bridge on the path we were on and for some reason he didn't seem to grasp that he could walk across this bridge and stood on the bankside, so I rushed over it and then walked down the side of the other bank and called him! Well he ran up and down, squealed a lot and finally braved the crossing - it was a tiny burn not more than 3' wide that he could have jumped over! :lol2:

Took these photos of him yesterday during our walk in the country park! He can "down" when he wants his ball, but!!!

Actually it's such a lovely day today I think we'll go back this afternoon!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen he is breathtakingly gorgeous:flrt: Im sure he will get braver with time although my first girl refused to go in any water ever:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Love that second pic of him, Eileen!!! Very handsome lad, indeed!!


----------



## feorag

I must say that my heart kind of jumps whenever I look at his face - I think he's gorgeous.

The guy standing next to me at training classes who has a beardie commented on how handsome he looked when he was totally alert because I was walking away from him during the stay exercise.

Leo was exactly the same with water! :lol2: Amber loved it and would dive into the water without hesitation (as typified in the photo I posted of him swimming with Iain) and Leo used to run up and down the bankside squeaking and squealing cos he hadnt' the courage to follow! :lol2:

My friend who lived on a farm had a small stream running through it and when I was up there and we took her dog for a walk (labrador - water lover!) she would plunge into the stream and swim in the one deep area and he would paddle up to his knees and cry! :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

He's a very handsome boy. :flrt:

Well I've forgiven Will. Turns out when I've had a few brews I can calm myself down :lol2: he did say he hadn't opened it deliberately he just assumed it was a letter for him, as admittedly it's mostly things addressed to him..so I'm letting him off for now.

Hospital went fine, nothing new to report, not sure whether they'll send for me in another six months or not and he didn't say. I tend to get tongue tied with doctors for some reason. It's why whenever i go to the doctors i'm always kicking myself when I get home as i'm bound to have forgotten one of the main reasons i was there in the first place. I just sit there nodding like the 'ohhh yes' dog and forget any questions/concerns I may have had before I went in :?


----------



## feorag

Katie, you should write notes and take them with you. Ask all the questions and, if necessary, make notes on the consultant's answers so you can read it through when you get home.

If you're anything like me you'll never remember everything you're told.


----------



## leggy

Posted pics of my hubbys new baby called Bear in pic section :flrt: He is soooo soft and cuddly. I loves him :flrt: Im going to train him and show him :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Oh, he's gorgeous. When you say you're gonna train him does that mean DIY or are you going to take him to ringcraft classes?


----------



## Esarosa

Hmm posted a reply before but for some reason it didn't work.

That pretty much sums me up Eileen, I can remember the most random conversations from years back but if I get in front of a doctor my mind just turns into a sieve. Very frustrating. I think notes are definitely the way forward in future.


Very pretty dog Leggy.


----------



## leggy

feorag said:


> Oh, he's gorgeous. When you say you're gonna train him does that mean DIY or are you going to take him to ringcraft classes?


There is a puppy class near me si im taking him there the breeder insists all her pups go to a puppy class :2thumb: Then the lady that do's the puppy class do's a class for dogs that do shows so he will go to them. Im glad you all like him.


----------



## Amalthea

He is a handsome little boy, Leggy!!! Very cute!! Trouble


----------



## ditta

well ladies, got blood results from doctory today, im quite healthy for an older bird:lol2: cholestral is 7 which is higher than normal but it runs in the family so shes not too worried. my liver count is still high but lower than it has been in 5 years. my blood pressure still high but will check again in 3 weeks if no lower then meds. i have sleepy pills for 2 weeks to try and cure my insomnia. overall my risk assessment for heart trouble in the next 10 years is 15% which considering my mum had a stroke at 55 and died from a heart attack at 63, and my dad has had 3 heart attacks over the last 20 years and has parkinsons and is still going strong at 72, im doing pretty well:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds good, Ditta


----------



## ditta

thanks jen, we went to frankie and bennys to celebrate and i ate chicken as per doctors instructions:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

It seems to be a hospital week this week :gasp: Glad everyones news is good though:no1:
Ive introduced my new baby hairless ratlet to the 5 boys and although they have been meeting him outside the cage he has never been inside with them. It appears he is allowed to get away with murder as one of the big boys was in a hammock asleep and stood on top of him on his hind legs was baby Benji:flrt: He is now a fully fledged resident in their pad:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

evening all :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> evening all :2thumb:


 
Hello you:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hello you:2thumb:


hey you 

hows you this evening ?

im being used as a human play ground :lol2:

dogs have taken over the couches again an im on the deck :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hey you
> 
> hows you this evening ?
> 
> im being used as a human play ground :lol2:
> 
> dogs have taken over the couches again an im on the deck :lol2::lol2:


Im sat on the couch in my usual place and most of the dogs are next to me with a few cats thrown in just to add variety:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im sat on the couch in my usual place and most of the dogs are next to me with a few cats thrown in just to add variety:lol2:


 
LOL your squidged between the clan :lol2:

havoc is now curled up with keona he has swaped from nanook to keona so he must have got to warm :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> well ladies, got blood results from doctory today, im quite healthy for an older bird:lol2: cholestral is 7 which is higher than normal but it runs in the family so shes not too worried. my liver count is still high but lower than it has been in 5 years. my blood pressure still high but will check again in 3 weeks if no lower then meds. i have sleepy pills for 2 weeks to try and cure my insomnia. overall my risk assessment for heart trouble in the next 10 years is 15% which considering my mum had a stroke at 55 and died from a heart attack at 63, and my dad has had 3 heart attacks over the last 20 years and has parkinsons and is still going strong at 72, im doing pretty well:lol2:


Bloody hell Ditta!! :gasp:

Glad you've found out you're quite healthy for an older bird!!

My doctor told me I've a 1 in 7 chance of a heart attack in the next 10 years! :gasp: My family history is strokes, heart attacks, ulcers and cancer - so nothing very reassuring there :lol2:

Who would get old???

I've just been sitting watching telly all night! So nowt to talk about! :lol:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had an update about Boris/Spanner. He went for his first vaccination today and after the vet had been awwing over such a fine puppy the owner told him he was totally handreared. The vet was gobsmacked by how well he looked and said that the person who handreared him should be proud of themselves:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had an update about Boris/Spanner. He went for his first vaccination today and after the vet had been awwing over such a fine puppy the owner told him he was totally handreared. The vet was gobsmacked by how well he looked and said that *the person who handreared him should be proud of themselves*:2thumb:


 
And is she?


----------



## Shell195

Maybe:blush:


----------



## *H*

Morning everyone, I've just had to get out of bed as I woke up sneezing, my eyes are streaming and my nose is running :whip: (She's not staying!!!!)

Shell you should be proud of yourself  You did a fine job with Mr Boris :notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj

*H* said:


> Morning everyone, I've just had to get out of bed as I woke up sneezing, my eyes are streaming and my nose is running :whip: (She's not staying!!!!)
> 
> Shell you should be proud of yourself  You did a fine job with Mr Boris :notworthy:


 
morning  poor you H


----------



## Emmaj

ooo and yes shell you did a fantastical job with boris you should be very proud indeedy :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all.

Poor you H but you could actually keep the allergies at bay until she goes by using Petal Cleanse. You put it on a damp flannel then wipe over the cat, towel dry and use weekly. Its excellent stuff and even allows asthmatic people have cats has pets.:2thumb:


So what is everyone up to today. Ive still got the dogs to bath,trim or clip (small ones only) and I also said I would do some painting if I get time:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Poor you H but you could actually keep the allergies at bay until she goes by using Petal Cleanse. You put it on a damp flannel then wipe over the cat, towel dry and use weekly. Its excellent stuff and even allows asthmatic people have cats has pets.:2thumb:
> 
> 
> So what is everyone up to today. Ive still got the dogs to bath,trim or clip (small ones only) and I also said I would do some painting if I get time:whistling2:


 
im keeping warm by the fire its blooming freeeeeeeeezing outside today :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im keeping warm by the fire its blooming freeeeeeeeezing outside today :lol2:


 
The weather here today is bright and sunny, Ive just opened all the windows


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The weather here today is bright and sunny, Ive just opened all the windows


 
its piddling down here again 

so cold and wet here :devil:

so im keeping warm by the fire with 3 dogs lol 

you can tell its cold when the dogs want to hog the fire too :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had an update about Boris/Spanner. He went for his first vaccination today and after the vet had been awwing over such a fine puppy the owner told him he was totally handreared. The vet was gobsmacked by how well he looked and said that the person who handreared him should be proud of themselves:2thumb:


And so you should be - you made an excellent job of rearing him!!

Sorry about the allergies *H* - as Shell says, try the Petal Cleanse at least until you find him a new home! :whistling2:

Well I was supposed to be going to The Sanctuary today for a meeting about our forthcoming fundraising bookings, but Kim e-mailed me on Monday to say both her and Allan are feeling cr*p with the flu and asked if we could postpone it to next Wednesday.

So I've no plans today again - that's 3 days with no plans this week! I'm liking it. At the moment it's a lovely, sunny, almost cloud-free day, so if it stays like this then Skye and I will be walking in the woods :2thumb: and then I'll be grocery shopping :sad:

In the meantime I'm going downstairs to wrap Chrissy and birthday pressies!


----------



## Emmaj

well i just had some wheatabix with warm milk yum its deffo warmed me up a bit :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Busy day for me today... Have to go into Bolton to find a glasses repair kit (lost a screw... am blind), get a new phone (mine IS screwed... maybe that's where the damned thing went *lol*), and canvass in the shop from 1-4... And then........ Into Manchester, meet up with a friend, have dinner and drinks, and then BACKSTREET BOYS!!! WOO


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Busy day for me today... Have to go into Bolton to find a glasses repair kit (lost a screw... am blind), get a new phone (mine IS screwed... maybe that's where the damned thing went *lol*), and canvass in the shop from 1-4... And then........ Into Manchester, meet up with a friend, have dinner and drinks, and then BACKSTREET BOYS!!! WOO


 
ooooo you have got a busy day ahead of you jen :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Oooh she has hasn't she.

AND we've not seen any photos of her canvassing in her special outfit, or her halloween photographs! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Oooh she has hasn't she.
> 
> AND we've not seen any photos of her canvassing in her special outfit, or her halloween photographs! :whistling2:


 
oooo eileen yeah thats a very good point 

ahem erm.......jen where are them pics :lol2:


----------



## *H*

Shell195 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Poor you H but you could actually keep the allergies at bay until she goes by using Petal Cleanse. You put it on a damp flannel then wipe over the cat, towel dry and use weekly. Its excellent stuff and even allows asthmatic people have cats has pets.:2thumb:


Ahh I'd never heard of this before, have just had a look and it's definitely worth a try, might even help a little with the allergies in general (the dogs set me off a little sometimes), anything that helps even a little is good, thankyou : victory:



feorag said:


> Sorry about the allergies *H* - as Shell says, try the Petal Cleanse at least until you find him a new home! :whistling2:


_She's _not staying :lol2: She has the devil in her today, I went upstairs to get washed up, came down and was packaging some ebay bits on the table.... I had been there a good couple of minutes when I heard a soft "Meow".... I looked up and the poor little mite had climbed the high back computer chair opposite me, got right to the top and I've got a dangerly wind chime in front of the window which she must have been playing with and got her claw stuck... :whistling2:So she's there on tipitoes at the top of the chair with her arm in the air and her claw stuck, looking all meek as she's had to alert me to the fact that she (a cat!) needs human help :lol2: 

She has also worked out that embossed wallpaper is perfect for scaling walls :bash:


----------



## Shell195

*H* said:


> Ahh I'd never heard of this before, have just had a look and it's definitely worth a try, might even help a little with the allergies in general (the dogs set me off a little sometimes), anything that helps even a little is good, thankyou : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> _She's _not staying :lol2: She has the devil in her today, I went upstairs to get washed up, came down and was packaging some ebay bits on the table.... I had been there a good couple of minutes when I heard a soft "Meow".... I looked up and the poor little mite had climbed the high back computer chair opposite me, got right to the top and I've got a dangerly wind chime in front of the window which she must have been playing with and got her claw stuck... :whistling2:So she's there on tipitoes at the top of the chair with her arm in the air and her claw stuck, looking all meek as she's had to alert me to the fact that she (a cat!) needs human help :lol2:
> 
> She has also worked out that embossed wallpaper is perfect for scaling walls :bash:


She sounds delightful:flrt:I adore naughty kittens, it must be the previous Siamese owner and breeder coming out in me:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> She sounds delightful:flrt:I adore naughty kittens, it must be the previous Siamese owner and breeder coming out in me:whistling2:


 
hee hee naughty kittens are sooooooo much fun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta

Emmaj said:


> hee hee naughty kittens are sooooooo much fun :flrt::flrt:


 
naughty baby skunks are soo much fun:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> naughty baby skunks are soo much fun:whistling2:


LOL aint they just ditta ha ha 

Angel managed to get inside my duvet cover last night the muppet i had to help her out :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

i come down in the morning and wen i go back up dice has got herself on the bed......and found the warm spot i just vacated.........and our poor toes, why they obsessed with nibbling toes:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Simba LOVES leek and potatoe soup...

lol..

i have crazy cats! lol


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> i come down in the morning and wen i go back up dice has got herself on the bed......and found the warm spot i just vacated.........and our poor toes, why they obsessed with nibbling toes:lol2:


 
yes ouch i had to wear socks for a while until siku an angel started to leave mine alone :lol2::lol2:

i think its cos they wiggle and they think yummy yum food :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> Simba LOVES leek and potatoe soup...
> 
> lol..
> 
> i have crazy cats! lol


 
we thought you already knew your cats were crazy gina :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

but dice actively seeks ours out, we must look funny in bed with our feet sticking out either side of the bed, til she falls asleep:lol2:


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> Simba LOVES leek and potatoe soup...
> 
> lol..
> 
> i have crazy cats! lol


 
how very random gina, me thinks its not just your cats that crazyyyyyyyyyyyyy:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> we thought you already knew your cats were crazy gina :whistling2::lol2:


lol  like me


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> lol  like me


 
LOL exactly gurly they never stood a chance of normality living with you :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

look at my crazy baby lol

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/406043-silly-dog-photos-3.html


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> LOL exactly gurly they never stood a chance of normality living with you :lol2::lol2::lol2:


heheh!


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> look at my crazy baby lol
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/406043-silly-dog-photos-3.html


awwwwww bless 



freekygeeky said:


> heheh!


 
see i wasnt wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Brat

Well today was the day I was gonna collect my cats.. But then I had to work.. D'oh. Could have picked them up in the morning as I didn't go in til 11am, but decided against that as they will prob want loads of fuss so gonna collect them tomorrow when I have the whole day to spend with them.. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Emmaj

Brat said:


> Well today was the day I was gonna collect my cats.. But then I had to work.. D'oh. Could have picked them up in the morning as I didn't go in til 11am, but decided against that as they will prob want loads of fuss so gonna collect them tomorrow when I have the whole day to spend with them.. Whoop whoop!


 
ahhhh cool i bet your so excited aint ya :2thumb:


----------



## Brat

Emmaj said:


> ahhhh cool i bet your so excited aint ya :2thumb:


Hell yeah! They're costing me an arm and a leg but they're worth it!


----------



## Emmaj

Brat said:


> Hell yeah! They're costing me an arm and a leg but they're worth it!


 
pets lol they are as bad if not worse than kids :lol2:

definately will be worth it when you have them home with you hun


----------



## Brat

Emmaj said:


> pets lol they are as bad if not worse than kids :lol2:
> 
> definately will be worth it when you have them home with you hun


They wont exactly be home lol as I currently have no home.. But my Dad has gone to Thailand for 3 weeks and I have a key to his house so am gonna stay there with them, hopefully in the next week we'll be moving into a new house, fingers crossed! Just have to get them out of the cattery as can't afford to be paying more than £400 for their bills plus the cost of moving nowadays lol


----------



## Emmaj

Brat said:


> They wont exactly be home lol as I currently have no home.. But my Dad has gone to Thailand for 3 weeks and I have a key to his house so am gonna stay there with them, hopefully in the next week we'll be moving into a new house, fingers crossed! Just have to get them out of the cattery as can't afford to be paying more than £400 for their bills plus the cost of moving nowadays lol


i dont blame you lol costs enough to live let alone pay their living away bills too :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Those pics are up on my FB  Will try to remember to upload them onto PB tomorrow  BSB were brilliant!! Had a great day (except when some scally dickhead got aggressive with me in the shop...)! Got a new phone (blackberry curve), fixed the glasses, had a starbucks (including an apple fritter... NUM!), AND saw The Boys!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Those pics are up on my FB  Will try to remember to upload them onto PB tomorrow  BSB were brilliant!! Had a great day (except when some scally dickhead got aggressive with me in the shop...)! Got a new phone (blackberry curve), fixed the glasses, had a starbucks (including an apple fritter... NUM!), AND saw The Boys!!


 
OOoo sounds like you have a good day then hun 

morning all


----------



## *H*

Morning everyone 

Whats everyone got planned today? I'm just eating a bacon sarnie then it's hospital for results for me. 
Do you get the puddy's back today Brat?


----------



## Emmaj

i need to go out and get some shopping later 

i hate shopping lol 

but im doing nothing and keeping warm for now :lol2:


----------



## *H*

Internet shopping? 
I don't blame you, it's freezing out there! Winter is well and truly here


----------



## Emmaj

*H* said:


> Internet shopping?
> I don't blame you, it's freezing out there! Winter is well and truly here


 
i know its hit so fast there is no slight changes anymore one min its warm the nex freezing 

Nopes not net shopping  i have to go out in the cold arghhhh :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - something funny going on on this fourm yesterday! I was on and off all afternoon and night and this thread never came up as having any postings on it and then I look this morning and there were loads!! :crazy:

Well I'm back childminding today and I don't mind telling you I didn't want to get up this morning :lol2:

Well, yesterday Skye and I went back to the woods for our walk and today he managed to cross the burn - couldn't get him in the river which is still very high and fairly in full spate, but at least he crossed the burn! In fairness to him it was much deeper on Monday after all the rain on Sunday - in fact the little bit of land between the burn and the puddle was totally buried and the level up the shallow bank was a good 6" higher and the burn was in full spate, but at least he's discovered his nerve about crossing shallow areas of water! :lol2:

Apologies for the shakiness of the camera, but the only way I could get him to come back was to walk backwards so he though I was walking away! :roll: videos :: 011.flv video by feorag - Photobucket Also this camera won't let you zoom in or out once it's recording for some strange reason, so you either have to zoom in if your subject is away and then be too close when it reaches you - very frustrating that, cos my other one would have let me zoom out as he came towards me!


----------



## Amalthea

What a good boy!!!!  

Dunno what I've got planned today... Sleepy  Good day yesterday *lol*


----------



## feorag

Yeh, I was sleepy this morning - took me nearly half an hour to raise the enthusiasm to get out of bed!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yeh, I was sleepy this morning - took me nearly half an hour to raise the enthusiasm to get out of bed!!


yes you wasnt the only one 

well done skye too he really is coming on eileen :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Here are the pics I promised 

Me and Gary:










Me and my friend, Kate: 










I MET JARETH!!!! *lol*










Ann Summers pilot:


----------



## feorag

Excellent photos Jen - you look very fetching in that pilot's outfit!

Not sure that's a good place for Jareth to keep his lunch though! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Do you know where "Jareth" is from? 

And Thanx!!!  I've lost quite a bit of weight, so the pilot looks pretty alright *lol* I was impressed *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Excellent photos Jen - you look very fetching in that pilot's outfit!
> 
> Not sure that's a good place for Jareth to keep his lunch though! :lol2:


 
LOL i missed that until you pointed it out ha ha 

fantastic pics jen :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

How could you miss it?? *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> How could you miss it?? *lol*


 
i dunno lol i wasnt looking at that :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.circlewithadot.net/nuclearboy/images/davidbowiebuldge.jpg That is the real Jareth... And somebody has kindly circled the area in question *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> http://www.circlewithadot.net/nuclearboy/images/davidbowiebuldge.jpg That is the real Jareth... And somebody has kindly circled the area in question *lol*


 
:blush: thank you ha ha 

now see thats why david bowie was so popular with the girls :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Pretty sure it is a sock! *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Pretty sure it is a sock! *lol*


or maybe even 2 :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Quite possibly *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Quite possibly *lol*


 
LOL

arrrrrrrrghhhh its raining again here


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone, Ive flitted on and off here this morning but have been to busy to concentrate.................flipping kids.Sophie was off work todays so she got Dan to come and dog sit before he went to work at 12. All this so she could go and get the dress she had seen. She tried it on and hated it so then she had to try everything else on in every shop and she still didnt find anything she liked:devil:

Jen you looked great dressed up:2thumb: How could anyone miss THE large package on Jareth its the first thing I noticed:lol2:

Great Skye video Eileen he looks so happy I bet he cant believe hes got such a fantastic home :no1:
Ive already done all the cleaning this morning so until I feed the dogs I have nothing to do.
Fudge my little black female cat has cystitis so is on Antibiotics and Pred. She was squatting everywhere yesterday including the back of the chair in the living room which is how I noticed it as when I cleaned it up it contained blood. She seems a lot better today:2thumb:

While I was out shopping I noticed a santa suit that will fit my little Yorkie cross as we have a collection day for the sanctuary in Southport on 28th November and I am doing 2 hours and was asked to bring a cute dog. Josh loves everyone and enjoys being dressed up so I think I will take him as he enjoys being dressed up. They also had one to fit Dennis so I may get that too and do some Christmas cards:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I WANT A DENNIS CHRISMAS CARD!!!

*deep breath* I do apologise *blush*

And thanx, Shell!! I do love getting dressed up. Any excuse at all *lol*


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

do you guys reckon Oz has burmese in him?
he has such a girly meow thats all XD
sounds like a cross between a bird and a baby 








he's got such odd markings too some like big leopard spots and tabby,, he's got splodges under his chin


----------



## Emmaj

all these busy people lol 

i feel guilty from sitting about doing begger all :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> :blush: thank you ha ha
> 
> now see thats why david bowie was so popular with the girls :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


 
Ive just googled this and it says that he only has a normal package in real life:gasp: :blush: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> How could you miss it?? *lol*


:gasp: that's what I thought - Just couldn't miss it!!



Emmaj said:


> :blush: thank you ha ha
> 
> now see thats why david bowie was so popular with the girls :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: That's probably a sock too - I mean who points it upwards if they're not trying to impress??



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> do you guys reckon Oz has burmese in him?
> he has such a girly meow thats all XD
> sounds like a cross between a bird and a baby
> image
> he's got such odd markings too some like big leopard spots and tabby,, he's got splodges under his chin


Trust me if he had Burmese in him he wouldn't have a girly meow!! Burmese have a loud raucous voice, even girls sound masculine.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive just googled this and it says that he only has a normal package in real life:gasp: :blush: :lol2:


 
*LMAO* I can't believe you've gone and looked for it on t'internet!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* I can't believe you've gone and looked for it on t'internet!! :lol2:


 
I did say I had nothing to do until I feed the dogs:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell you and I cross posted, so I missed that!

I don't think he's any better endowed than anyone else either - just trying to look it!


----------



## Shell195

The weather here is so miserable today. Its cold and raining so a typical Bonfire night tonight I think. I wish the rain would stop the older kids setting off fireworks as poor Mindy hates them. The last dog I had that hated them was my lovely little Murdock (Cavalier x Jack Russell) He suffered every year until he went deaf through age. He died of Leukaemia aged 16 years. He was great character and this time of year always reminds me of him


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just googled this and it says that he only has a normal package in real life:gasp: :blush: :lol2:





feorag said:


> :gasp: that's what I thought - Just couldn't miss it!!
> 
> :lol2: That's probably a sock too - I mean who points it upwards if they're not trying to impress??
> 
> Trust me if he had Burmese in him he wouldn't have a girly meow!! Burmese have a loud raucous voice, even girls sound masculine.


LOL shell really :gasp::lol2:

hmmm yesh eileen i see your point :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The weather here is so miserable today. Its cold and raining so a typical Bonfire night tonight I think. I wish the rain would stop the older kids setting off fireworks as poor Mindy hates them. The last dog I had that hated them was my lovely little Murdock (Cavalier x Jack Russell) He suffered every year until he went deaf through age. He died of Leukaemia aged 16 years. He was great character and this time of year always reminds me of him


 
its pouring down here again has done all bloomin week arghhh

i dont like big fireworks either they make me jump and squeal :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel doesn't seem bothered at all by the fireworks... So that's good


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Diesel doesn't seem bothered at all by the fireworks... So that's good


non of the dogs are its just me :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I often wonder what my Jasper has in him. He obviously does have a specific breed in his genes as he is a seal colourpoint with round blue eyes and just a squeak for a meow. His Mum was a Black feral Moggy. He has quite dense fur and is a cobby build, I suppose he could have Britsh colourpoint in his makeup or even Colourpoint Persian. I guess I will never know. Ignore the shaved patch on his leg as it was when he had been ill and wouldnt clean himself so I clipped the matted patch on his leg as he wont be groomed










Tia my black feral had a ginger brother,a tortie sister and a Chocolate/white colourpoint sister. She has a very boxy nose and a very long tail too
Heres a photo of them we did when we appealed for homes that never came the brother was re released as he was extremely feral) Maybe they have Birman in their genes


----------



## Shell195

I hate it when dogs are scared of fireworks. It wouldnt be so bad if it was just one night but it starts in September here and carries on until New Years Eve:devil:

Now I really must go and feed the dogs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## feorag

It's still fine and dry here, although cloudy.

My first dog, Jason, hated any sort of loud bangs - he used to run and hide when I put milk on rice crispies! :lol2:

We've no idea what Skye will be like, which is a little worrying, although Barry said I huge firework went off one night earlier this week when he had him out for a walk and he didn't react at all, so hopefully he's not going to end up terrified.

But I'm on my way home now to take him out for a long walk and lots of ball play then I'll put him back in the house, close the blinds, put the light and radio on and hope for the best until I go home.

Shell the British coat is totally different to the Burmese. The Burmese coat is very short and sleek, the British is very dense and 'crisp' and tends not to lie flat like the Burmese would. He looks very like a Burmese when you look at him though, but of course although Burmese are a pointed breed they never have blue eyes, so maybe the colourpoint comes from Siamese rather than Burmese?? Not sure about the voice though???

Birmans carry the white spotting gene which creates the white feet (I'm pretty sure) so if she didn't have white feet, then again it's more likely a Siamese behind her.

Total guesswork of course! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

just heard a massive crash and bang
rang to the kitchen to find zingi had ripped open a bag of oats and was eating them, and he has ripped through a bag of cornflakes and was eating them.,,,


sometimes i wonder what it would be like to live with ''normal'' cats


----------



## Shell195

I know I wil never know the answer to the 2 cats genes but its fun guessing:lol2: Its something to do on a rainy day anyway:whistling2:
Ive just been out AGAIN:gasp: and I have to take Sophie to Asda to check out the clothes when Steve comes in from work, Oh the joys, I just cant wait :bash:


----------



## MSL

Hello ladies jus checking in to say hi.......and now checking out to cook tea, sorry I have been ogling the pictures on the Trueblood thread, currently my favourite tv programme/book obsession....lol...hoping ll is well...........


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Hello ladies jus checking in to say hi.......and now checking out to cook tea, sorry I have been ogling the pictures on the Trueblood thread, currently my favourite tv programme/book obsession....lol...hoping ll is well...........


 
Sooooooooooooooooo us lot arent good enough for you anymore:whistling2:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooooooooooo us lot arent good enough for you anymore:whistling2:


 of course you are I just got ....side tracked........ by the gorgeous steven Moyer playing a vampire.....ymmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........sorry, middleaged lady hot flush coing on!lol....obviously he doesn't really want to be engaged to his co-star anna paquin, who would, young thin blond rich, blah blah blah.....he's just making do with her until he meets me!!!!!!

the bangs and flashy ligths have started so all the curtains are closed and the cat is snuggled up on my bed...they dont seem to worry the dogs too much so we should be ok tonight, saturday will be a bit different when the school, approx 50 yards away has there annual firework display!
hows y'all doing then ladies


----------



## *H*

Well this is Caspers first bonfire night and so far so good. He did have a little issue about going out for a wee on his own as someone out the back has a bonfire going with fireworks, so I went out with him and he just carried on as normal and when the fireworks was going off he stood for a second watching them, then went back to sniffing around. 
Millie on the other hand is trying to hide behind the sofa ect like she does every year. I find she's worse if you pay attention to her. Have wiped around all her bed and where she's laying, so hopefully that'll kick in soon.
The Kitten is paying no attention to the bangs outside, so all good there


----------



## Shell195

Its like WW3 here tonight and its so smokey it burns your throat when you breath in. Mindy isnt reacting as badly as she has been which is really good.


----------



## Emmaj

all my lot have been fine so far and we have had some real loud ones go off 

i have been sat with fingers in ears getting odd looks off the animals :blush::lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

Shell195 said:


> image


he looks the spit of my seal colourpoint ragdoll sunny


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

allo girlies <waves>


----------



## Shell195

Waves back furiously:welcome: long time no speak. I hope you and Ditta are all better now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Waves back furiously:welcome: long time no speak. I hope you and Ditta are all better now


 
we not too bad, ditta is stoned on sleepers tryna get her sleep routine sorted and im busy obsessin with losin weight, so things are, better......slightly :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yeh! Great to 'see' you Cat!!

Been worrying about you and wondering how you were, so very pleased to see you back!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Yeh! Great to 'see' you Cat!!
> 
> Been worrying about you and wondering how you were, so very pleased to see you back!


 
i blew my laptop up so we only have the one, and Ditta is a bit ofa computer hog!

actually eileen, i was gutted today at mymums, took off my black gecko necklace that i wear practically everywhere, to dye my hair came back to it and 2 toes have come off


----------



## Shell195

I would hate not to have my own laptop :gasp: It would cause deep depression and misery:lol2: Tell Ditta to give you a go, bad girl:whip:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I would hate not to have my own laptop :gasp: It would cause deep depression and misery:lol2: Tell Ditta to give you a go, bad girl:whip:


to be honest its better without it cos im doin more round the house, think i might blow dittas up so she can do the same, shhhhhhhhh hehe :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Steves off work tomorrow and is decorating the hall,landing and stairs as the dogs keep rubbing against the wall and it looks horrible even when wiped.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell, i stopped out last night at my mums, had a really bad dream about minty our cat, then this mornin ditta said minty hadnt been home for her breakfast. we were panickin a bit then about 3pm i text ditta and told her to check in my bike shed....and lo and behold, there was the little shit snuggled up seepin on a blanket i took out the van n put in there the other night!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> to be honest its better without it cos im doin more round the house, think i might blow dittas up so she can do the same, shhhhhhhhh hehe :lol2:


:gasp: whos bad now:lol2: Hmmm I did notice on most of your photos Ditta is asleep:lol2: Shhhhhhhhh dont tell her I said that:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Hiya - just poppin' in cos going out in a minute on a big shoppy day with Wednesday Anne, 'cept it's Friday! :lol2:

Cat - naughty Minty :bash: frightening you like that!! And sorry to hear about your gecko - is it really noticeable that he's lost 2 toes - can't you tell people that geckos do this??? 

Well off in a minute so no going mad so I've to spend ages tonight catching up!!


----------



## Shell195

Cat I missed the post about Minty, naughty puss cat:devil: Im glad Minty was found safe and sound though:2thumb:

Eileen have a great Friday with Wednesday Anne. Maybe you should change her name to Anyday Anne:lol2:

Well tonight Im off out with Sophie, her friends and her friends Mums. Its a ladies night with a Transvestite DJ and Exotic male dancers so should be different lol


----------



## *H*

Oh I give up! It's numpty month without a shadow of a doubt... 
Latest Pm is asking if I'd take £10 for _it _as they're passing through C'field tonight.... No telling me how lovely she looks from the pics, no "oh I'd give her a good home blablabla" No nothing, just would I take a tenner cause they're passing though.... havn't pm'd back yet, don't trust myself!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Cat I missed the post about Minty, naughty puss cat:devil: Im glad Minty was found safe and sound though:2thumb:
> 
> Eileen have a great Friday with Wednesday Anne. Maybe you should change her name to Anyday Anne:lol2:
> 
> Well tonight Im off out with Sophie, her friends and her friends Mums. Its a ladies night with a Transvestite DJ and Exotic male dancers so should be different lol


 
Ooooooooooooooer shell im sure you will have a fantastic night lol 



*H* said:


> Oh I give up! It's numpty month without a shadow of a doubt...
> Latest Pm is asking if I'd take £10 for _it _as they're passing through C'field tonight.... No telling me how lovely she looks from the pics, no "oh I'd give her a good home blablabla" No nothing, just would I take a tenner cause they're passing though.... havn't pm'd back yet, don't trust myself!!!


hmmm i dont blame you for not replying


----------



## Shell195

"H" That is awful. Maybe you should give them a false address and send them on a wild goose chase:bash: It really shouldnt be so hard to find a lovely home for her, Im astonished she hasnt been snapped up by a nice catlover


----------



## Amalthea

We think somebody may have been in our back yard last night... Diesel hasn't reacted to the fireworks at all and twice during the night he started barking... I heard the first time (about 1am), went down and he was all giddy, opened his crate and he ran straight for the backdoor. When I let him out, he didn't have to do anything, but he was looking for something. And then Gary heard him barking at about 2:30. When HE let him out, Diesel did the same thing. Do ya think that maybe he's actually doing his one and only job?


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> We think somebody may have been in our back yard last night... Diesel hasn't reacted to the fireworks at all and twice during the night he started barking... I heard the first time (about 1am), went down and he was all giddy, opened his crate and he ran straight for the backdoor. When I let him out, he didn't have to do anything, but he was looking for something. And then Gary heard him barking at about 2:30. When HE let him out, Diesel did the same thing. Do ya think that maybe he's actually doing his one and only job?


Lady has been like that before when their have been foxes in the garden too as well as kids messing around. Sounds like he's doing his job to me, good boy :flrt:#


H...I wouldn't trust them either. Ican't believe how hard it is to find decent people to take her on. She's a gorgeous wee thing. And with all the time you've put into her £20 is a steal as it is. People want something for nothing, they need to learn they can't always have their way.


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely don't sound like a nice home at all... It really pissing me off when somebody calls any of my animals an "it".

Diesel never barks at the door, so we were thinking that he's crap at his only job *lol* He seems to have done a good thing last night. I am proud of him. And the poor guy is tired today! Tough job protecting the house, ya know...


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh, Shell.........

Preloved | sphynx x siamese for sale in Lancaster, Lancashire, UK

:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

First Diesel, maybe he wanted to go and see why the fireworks had stopped:whistling2: I cant see someone trying to enter your premises twice in one night but I could be wrong I suppose. We never get any visitors in the night as the GSD and Rottie have full access to the back through the dog flap and they dont do intruders:lol2:

Ive had a look at the advert, they both sound gorgeous but I may have something in the pipeline, its not definate yet and NO Im not telling:Na_Na_Na_Na: The advert isnt worded very well is it, I hope its not another scam :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! You are a tease!!!

I don't get the feeling it's a scam ad... Doubt they'd be neutered if it was a scam

I think that if there was something in the yard, it's more likely a critter of some sort. We do get foxes, so that's quite possible.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! You are a tease!!!
> 
> I don't get the feeling it's a scam ad... Doubt they'd be neutered if it was a scam
> 
> I think that if there was something in the yard, it's more likely a critter of some sort. We do get foxes, so that's quite possible.


 

Ooops I missed the neutered bit, that will teach me to try and multi task. I actually spoke to EmmaJ while I was in the bath earlier :gasp: Haha I had to say bye bye when I was going to wash my hair though:lol2: Im off to get ready soon as the Ladies night starts at 7.30 and I have hair and makeup to do before then

I would love to have visiting foxes here but it will never happen due to high fencing,cat proof garden and large dogs


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ooops I missed the neutered bit, that will teach me to try and multi task. I actually spoke to EmmaJ while I was in the bath earlier :gasp: Haha I had to say bye bye when I was going to wash my hair though:lol2: Im off to get ready soon as the Ladies night starts at 7.30 and I have hair and makeup to do before then
> 
> I would love to have visiting foxes here but it will never happen due to high fencing,cat proof garden and large dogs


 
:Na_Na_Na_Na: i know i know :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: i know i know :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
All you know is that I spoke to you while I was in the bath:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> All you know is that I spoke to you while I was in the bath:lol2:


I know that you had to say bye cos you needed to wash your hair too :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I know that you had to say bye cos you needed to wash your hair too :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
Ive washed it and left it so when I went to pick Soph up from work I had to stop and get some strong mousse so I can wet it and style it. Im sat here when I should be getting ready:lol2: Cant you tell Im really looking forward to going:whistling2: No doubt Sophs friends will be putting more crap photos of me on Facebook:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive washed it and left it so when I went to pick Soph up from work I had to stop and get some strong mousse so I can wet it and style it. Im sat here when I should be getting ready:lol2: Cant you tell Im really looking forward to going:whistling2: No doubt Sophs friends will be putting more crap photos of me on Facebook:bash:


 
lol yups i can tell ha ha i could when i spoke to you too :whistling2:

I have just made tea 

its my friday for tea jamie is stopping over tonight though as my dad is taking them to see the bigfoots at odsal 

so they are gonna have a cold wet but fun night :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I've talked to people while in the bath before... Terrible


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I've talked to people while in the bath before... Terrible


i darnt last time i did i dropped my phone in bath :blush::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

new pictures of simba btw on his thread  (last page )

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...98-simba-simba-simba-simba-3.html#post5034105

and also to show you the size different, ginger is HUGE
(ginger also has NEVER EVER sat this close to another cat, Ginger was alseep and scooby krept up and fell asleep, when ginger woke up he woudlnt stop huffy licking and twitching lol!)


----------



## MSL

hello...............


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> hello...............


 
helloooooo


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> helloooooo


 hows things hon.....
good to see cat and ditta back.......
any news.....


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> hows things hon.....
> good to see cat and ditta back.......
> any news.....


 
Things are good here hun cant complain lol 

Oooo gonna pm you :2thumb:

nopes not alot gone on here weather has been rubbish and freezing too


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> Things are good here hun cant complain lol
> 
> Oooo gonna pm you :2thumb:
> 
> nopes not alot gone on here weather has been rubbish and freezing too


ooooo sounds good! I lke ooooo..
i am about pooped to be honest.
..going through a bit of a ' i have no life I am a slave to my children/husband/dogs/house/ work phase'..i dont appear to come anywhere on the list which is a bit crap!
nevermind....thats life I suppose....we makes our beds we has to lie in it.


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> ooooo sounds good! I lke ooooo..
> i am about pooped to be honest.
> ..going through a bit of a ' i have no life I am a slave to my children/husband/dogs/house/ work phase'..i dont appear to come anywhere on the list which is a bit crap!
> nevermind....thats life I suppose....we makes our beds we has to lie in it.


awwwwww hun  

im sure things will pick up weather always puts a downer on things too


----------



## farmercoope

has been chucking it down all day today here, well when i woke up it wasnt too bad but has got worse througout the day. Have got work tonight, need all the hours i can im skint!!!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> has been chucking it down all day today here, well when i woke up it wasnt too bad but has got worse througout the day. Have got work tonight, need all the hours i can im skint!!!


 
its been raining here all bloomin week joe lol 

LOL im sat laffing 

lew an his mate jamie are singing suprano at the top of their voices upstairs :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Helloooooooooooooo. I just need to get dressed and then Im ready to go out. Im sat here in my dressing gown which feels very cosy and doesnt inspire me to move:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Helloooooooooooooo. I just need to get dressed and then Im ready to go out. Im sat here in my dressing gown which feels very cosy and doesnt inspire me to move:lol2:


LOL you so know your gonna have a brill night ha ha you always do on the nights you cant be bothered and dont want to go :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen have a great Friday with Wednesday Anne. Maybe you should change her name to Anyday Anne:lol2:
> 
> Well tonight Im off out with Sophie, her friends and her friends Mums. Its a ladies night with a Transvestite DJ and Exotic male dancers so should be different lol


Now that's a good idea, cos next week I'm meeting her on Thursday! :lol2:

Hope you have a great night tonight and photos (of the dancers! :whistling2 will be most appreciated.



*H* said:


> Latest Pm is asking if I'd take £10 for _it _as they're passing through C'field tonight.... No telling me how lovely she looks from the pics, no "oh I'd give her a good home blablabla" No nothing, just would I take a tenner cause they're passing though.... havn't pm'd back yet, don't trust myself!!!


:gasp: I'd tell them to go forth and mutiply!!! That's dreadful!! :bash:



Amalthea said:


> We think somebody may have been in our back yard last night... Diesel hasn't reacted to the fireworks at all and twice during the night he started barking... I heard the first time (about 1am), went down and he was all giddy, opened his crate and he ran straight for the backdoor. When I let him out, he didn't have to do anything, but he was looking for something. And then Gary heard him barking at about 2:30. When HE let him out, Diesel did the same thing. Do ya think that maybe he's actually doing his one and only job?


A lot of people who've been burgled are burgled again you know. The original burglars leave it a couple of months to give people time to claim on their insurance and get all the stuff previously pinched replaced, then they come back and pinch all the brand new stuff! So maybe it was them comin' back??? Although I know it's longer than a couple of months since you were burgled, so maybe it was just an animals or someone in another garden near you.



MSL said:


> ..going through a bit of a ' i have no life I am a slave to my children/husband/dogs/house/ work phase'..i dont appear to come anywhere on the list which is a bit crap!
> nevermind....thats life I suppose....we makes our beds we has to lie in it.


Been there, done that and got the t-shirt, but I can tell you it's *GREAT *when they grow up and you get your life back!! :2thumb:

Well I had a great day, didn't buy much, got one chrissy pressy for Daniel the little boy I look after! Only needed it cos I had a senior moment and bought him trousers for 2-3 yo for his birthday this weekend and a hooded top for a 2-3 yo for chrissy and he'll be 3 on his birthday! :roll: so they've gone away for Anyday Anne's grandson who will be 2 on his next birthday and I've bought Daniel something else! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL you so know your gonna have a brill night ha ha you always do on the nights you cant be bothered and dont want to go :lol2:


 
Hmmmmmmmmmm we will see. I would rather sit and watch the soaps than go and watch plastic males getting their kit off.:whistling2: Maybe Im showing my age:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm we will see. I would rather sit and watch the soaps than go and watch plastic males getting their kit off.:whistling2: Maybe Im showing my age:lol2:


Im sure you will have a fantastic time hun stop acting old lol you really aint as old as your making out ha ha :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> A lot of people who've been burgled are burgled again you know. The original burglars leave it a couple of months to give people time to claim on their insurance and get all the stuff previously pinched replaced, then they come back and pinch all the brand new stuff! So maybe it was them comin' back??? Although I know it's longer than a couple of months since you were burgled, so maybe it was just an animals or someone in another garden near you.


 
What that was the catalyst that pushed us into getting the little mutt, so I am very pleased he barked. I said to Gary that it would have been pretty dumb to not go and check on things since being robbed is the reason we got him, anyways, and I want him to tell us if something isn't right. He doesn't normally bark during the night, so there must have been something!


----------



## feorag

Exactly! That's his job and he did it, so lots of praise is due! Good boy diesel! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

He is a good boy!! Been a bit dopey today, though... I think he's tired from all this protecting the house business *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Im leaving now wish me luck:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

good luck shell and have a great night hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck!! *lol* Have fun


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Good luck!! *lol* Have fun


tis gonna be quiet on here tonight without shell


----------



## Emmaj

yups its like a ghost town on here tonight :gasp::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> tis gonna be quiet on here tonight without shell


'Tis isn't it?

Well seen she 'talks' a lot! :lol2:

*I'm dead when she reads this!* :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> 'Tis isn't it?
> 
> Well seen she 'talks' a lot! :lol2:
> 
> *I'm dead when she reads this!* :lol2:


hee hee we will have to spam a few pages and hope she misses it :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Been trying to work up the engergy to go to a party we were invited to... Hasn't happened *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Been trying to work up the engergy to go to a party we were invited to... Hasn't happened *lol*


 
i have had a quiet night lew has been to the monster truck show thingy with his friend my dad took them 

they got back at half 10 i can hear them giggling away jamie is stopping the night :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Are you watching Robbie on your red button after Jonathon Ross.

Sounds good!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I used to go to the Monster truck rallies all the time as a kid!


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> yups its like a ghost town on here tonight :gasp::lol2:











whoooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

IM backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk and yes Eileen you are so right YOU ARE DEAD:whip: or maybe I will forgive you this once:whistling2:


There were 2 strippers and a transvestite called Paris, I got to rub oil into the first strippers body :gasp: He was quite tasty in his white officers uniform. I am glad I never got involved in the latter part of his act it was a bit to full on :gasp: Had a good time I suppose but the rest of the girls went on to the pub but I had been out long enough so came home. God I really AM getting old:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> image
> whoooooooo!!!!!


Great to see you about again Pam:no1:


----------



## feorag

Glad you enjoyed your night out Shell!

Well I think I'm meeting Anyday Anne again today. Her sister-in-law was a district nurse (now retired) but works one day at an old folks home and they're having a Christmas Fayre today. Baz has to do some work on his car, so I think I'll go over to this fayre and have a mooch about!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hmmmmmmmmmm god im tired!! 

iv been up since 9 AM !! im having some photos of most of the pets soon  all with proper lights wahooo  xxx


----------



## feorag

But where's ya been??? Apart from noticeable in your absence! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> But where's ya been??? Apart from noticeable in your absence! :lol2:


me?? i have been nowhere just had low internet and lots to do :/ dinner anybody?? my bunn seems so strange today bless m glad he made it through bonfire night x


----------



## *H*

Afternoon everybody, I'm in a better mood today  Kitty is still here, that petal cleanse should arrive next week so you never know :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

*H* said:


> Afternoon everybody, I'm in a better mood today  Kitty is still here, that petal cleanse should arrive next week so you never know :lol2:


tea and toast?? and kitty gets a treat of course?? xxx


----------



## *H*

quilson_mc_spike said:


> tea and toast?? and kitty gets a treat of course?? xxx


:lol2: I do actually fancy Coffee and Toast (can't stand Tea since I gave up smoking nearly a year ago) 
Kitty can have some sardines if she can fight the dogs for them... which I think she'll manage no problem, she has them right their their proper places


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

*H* said:


> :lol2: I do actually fancy Coffee and Toast (can't stand Tea since I gave up smoking nearly a year ago)
> Kitty can have some sardines if she can fight the dogs for them... which I think she'll manage no problem, she has them right their their proper places


BLESSSSSSS

well you know what they ssay coffee is addictive !! im n cherios and tea two xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, its been cold lately and i told ditta ive got cold *koffnippleskoff* (please read this fully before thinkin im just being rude) so she said i need some nipple warmers! and said see if eileen will knit me some! 

you up for the challenge eileen? :lol2:could be a new business adventure! 
i could also do with a lovely knitted nose warmer too hehe


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, its been cold lately and i told ditta ive got cold *koffnippleskoff* (please read this fully before thinkin im just being rude) so she said i need some nipple warmers! and said see if eileen will knit me some!
> 
> you up for the challenge eileen? :lol2:could be a new business adventure!
> i could also do with a lovely knitted nose warmer too hehe


awwww dear me aunt cat xx


----------



## farmercoope

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, its been cold lately and i told ditta ive got cold *koffnippleskoff* (please read this fully before thinkin im just being rude) so she said i need some nipple warmers! and said see if eileen will knit me some!
> 
> you up for the challenge eileen? :lol2:could be a new business adventure!
> i could also do with a lovely knitted nose warmer too hehe


 

Haha, im having bad images cat!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

> * Dear grim reaper! so far this year u have taken away my fav celebrity, Jade Goody my fav dancer Michael Jackson my fav actor Patrick Swazye and now my fav singer Stephen Gately, just so u know my fav twins are John & Edward!*


thanks for the giggle joe!!


----------



## Shell195

Well Im back from the sanctuary and had a very busy day.We took in 2 Peacocks fron the 100 that have been taken in by a local rescue centre. Had to weigh all the hedgehogs which takes ages when you have to record the weights in 3 different places. We are now down to 17 as the rest died which is so frustrating:bash: I had to inject one juvenile with Synulox which I really hate doing but he is slowly losinng weight even after worming

Emma you rang my mobile when I was at the sanctuary but I get very little reception so it cut off, sorry about that.
Had everyone had a good day??


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> thanks for the giggle joe!!


 
That joke made me giggle:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

have i missed the story somewhere shell, where have all the hogs come from n how many did you have before some died?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Well Im back from the sanctuary and had a very busy day.We took in 2 Peacocks fron the 100 that have been taken in by a local rescue centre. Had to weigh all the hedgehogs which takes ages when you have to record the weights in 3 different places. We are now down to 17 as the rest died which is so frustrating:bash: I had to inject one juvenile with Synulox which I really hate doing but he is slowly losinng weight even after worming
> 
> Emma you rang my mobile when I was at the sanctuary but I get very little reception so it cut off, sorry about that.
> Had everyone had a good day??


 
i was just calling for a natter lol 

oooo i have a pic to send you too :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im so having a cool day!!!! 

"Connahh Emm X has been bob the builder today and hammered screws until i found some nails hammered them and used a kitchen knife as a saw  talk about extra safe dudee  x"

singing now and then later bath and pamper night  x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have i missed the story somewhere shell, where have all the hogs come from n how many did you have before some died?


I think I must have caught your illness and Ive been suffering the same symptoms:whistling2:


At one point we had about 30 native hogs at the sanctuary but statistics show that about 75% of these die whilst in care. A lot of these are handed in to us in a bad way as people tend to observe them for a while instead of giving immediate help so by the time we get them their bodies have started to shut down and we are then fighting a losing battle.It is actually very frustrating rescuing hogs as when they show signs of weight loss all the treatment in the world doesnt help them. I am sick of injecting Hartmans fluid and antibiotics to dying hogs in a bid to save them. The small healthy underweight ones brought in tend have more chance of survival its the sickly ones that are brought in that are already starting to fail that die. I wish more people would bring the ones they see out in the day immediately instead of watching them for a day or two first


----------



## feorag

quilson_mc_spike said:


> me?? i have been nowhere just had low internet and lots to do :/ dinner anybody?? my bunn seems so strange today bless m glad he made it through bonfire night x





Shell195 said:


> Great to see you about again Pam:no1:


Sorry Connor my post was in response to Shell's for Pam - just got left behind by other people posting while i was typing! :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, its been cold lately and i told ditta ive got cold *koffnippleskoff* (please read this fully before thinkin im just being rude) so she said i need some nipple warmers! and said see if eileen will knit me some!
> 
> you up for the challenge eileen? :lol2:could be a new business adventure!
> i could also do with a lovely knitted nose warmer too hehe





farmercoope said:


> Haha, im having bad images cat!!


:lol2: That made me laugh too!! I wouldn't know where to start!! :gasp: Certainly never seen a pattern for nipple warmers!

I had a good day at the fayre. A load of rubbish as you might expect at does like this, but I did get myself a gorgeous large pink cyclamen for 50p and half a dozen pansies to plant in my hanging baskets at 20p each.

Then we went upstairs and had a fabulous Irish Coffee and a good old chat and then home again.


----------



## Shell195

Pams been poorly thats why she hasnt been about


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im so having a cool day!!!!
> 
> "Connahh Emm X has been bob the builder today and hammered screws until i found some nails hammered them and used a kitchen knife as a saw  talk about extra safe dudee  x"
> 
> singing now and then later bath and pamper night  x


 
Hi Connor what have you been building?? (your link doesnt work)


Are you coming over tomorrow or not as Ive not heard off you:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Hi Connor what have you been building?? (your link doesnt work)
> 
> 
> Are you coming over tomorrow or not as Ive not heard off you:whistling2:


well im in the process of a rabbit run and a gate  almost finished the gate  

ill ring me mum and ask xx

ETA me mum aint been payed but if theres enough fuel in the car we can goo  alsoo is it okiee us coming in the afternoon? if we can haha xxx ill ring you inthe mornin x


----------



## Emmaj

i sent you that pic shell :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

if i put pics on facebook shell of the baba chin can you put them on here please xx a new thread? x


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well im in the process of a rabbit run and a gate  almost finished the gate
> 
> ill ring me mum and ask xx
> 
> ETA me mum aint been payed but if theres enough fuel in the car we can goo  alsoo is it okiee us coming in the afternoon? if we can haha xxx ill ring you inthe mornin x


 
No problem at all just let me know


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i sent you that pic shell :2thumb:


I will have a look now, I just hope I can see it as my phone is poorly:devil: EDIT Em its not arrived



quilson_mc_spike said:


> if i put pics on facebook shell of the baba chin can you put them on here please xx a new thread? x


Will do as I need to see him:flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> No problem at all just let me know


i will do 

look at the pics on facebook  xx


----------



## Emmaj

hmmm ok will send it again :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

i have just recent it to you it has said its sent so hopefully you will get it :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

is ya watching the X factor peoples ?


gawd i hope them dreadful twins go out tonight :devil:


----------



## rmb87

Sorry to butt in everyone, but I would like to announce how proud I am of my kittycat, who..after two weeks, has stopped slapping the new pup :no1:


Go Maisey :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> is ya watching the X factor peoples ?
> 
> 
> gawd i hope them dreadful twins go out tonight :devil:


just put it on... x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

rmb87 said:


> Sorry to butt in everyone, but I would like to announce how proud I am of my kittycat, who..after two weeks, has stopped slapping the new pup :no1:
> 
> 
> Go Maisey :flrt:


dont be 

my kitty to settled down last week  its a great feeling huu ? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> just put it on... x


 
stacey doing a bit of Dusty fantatsic song choice :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

rmb87 said:


> Sorry to butt in everyone, but I would like to announce how proud I am of my kittycat, who..after two weeks, has stopped slapping the new pup :no1:
> 
> 
> Go Maisey :flrt:


yay cool thats great news :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emma its arrived


Poor puppy, Im glad the naughty cat has stopped slapping the new pup:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma its arrived
> 
> 
> Poor puppy, Im glad the naughty cat has stopped slapping the new pup:2thumb:


yay cool :2thumb:

im thinking about ordering pizza :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/329298-simba-simba-simba-simba-3.html

last page some NEW pics


----------



## rmb87

quilson_mc_spike said:


> dont be
> 
> my kitty to settled down last week  its a great feeling huu ? xx


 
Yeah definately, she has been sulking since I got the dog, but looks like she is coming to terms with it now hehe. So nice to be able to have them both on the sofa at the same time :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

cheryl has done it again given lloyd a song that really dosnt work for him:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> cheryl has done it again given lloyd a song that really dosnt work for him:bash:


I love that song but he just couldnt do it. Hes very cute though


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I love that song but he just couldnt do it. Hes very cute though


yups one of my favey songs 

he is very cute but he is finding it difficult to do the songs cheryl is choosing him 


wonder whos gonna be in the bottom 2 tomorrow then


----------



## Emmaj

OMG can they get any worse than they have done tonight :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> OMG can they get any worse than they have done tonight :bash::bash::bash:


 
That was bloody awful wasnt it:lol2:it was so bad it was embarrassing:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That was bloody awful wasnt it:lol2:it was so bad it was embarrassing:gasp:


 
I know you were sat waiting for them to remember where they were supposed to come in :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

i have a feeling it will be lloyd and stacey in the bottom 2 

though saying that my prediction was wrong last week :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I am no better:lol2: Right one more act to go then I need to do rats n stuff before I come back on here and catch up:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I am no better:lol2: Right one more act to go then I need to do rats n stuff before I come back on here and catch up:whistling2:


 
ya will have to hurry up lol dont be leaving me on my own too long ha ha 

noone else seems to be about tonight lol how dare they have lifes in the real world pah :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> cheryl has done it again given lloyd a song that really dosnt work for him:bash:





Emmaj said:


> ya will have to hurry up lol dont be leaving me on my own too long ha ha
> 
> noone else seems to be about tonight lol how dare they have lifes in the real world pah :lol2:


i dont hehe i will have soon im out all day tomorrow it feels good to have a plan !! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i dont hehe i will have soon im out all day tomorrow it feels good to have a plan !! xx


 
well i ordered pizza mmmmmmmmmm but im now being chased round the living room by 2 skunks :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> well i ordered pizza mmmmmmmmmm but im now being chased round the living room by 2 skunks :lol2:


HAHAHA can i move in?! xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> HAHAHA can i move in?! xx


lol you would wanna move out again not long after :lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> :lol2: That made me laugh too!! I wouldn't know where to start!! :gasp: Certainly never seen a pattern for nipple warmers!


imagine a bikini top, just with smaller triangular bits :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> imagine a bikini top, just with smaller triangular bits :lol2:


LOL cat you do make me laugh :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

You could stick them on with super glue:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You could stick them on with super glue:lol2:


have tassels on them too:lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> imagine a bikini top, just with smaller triangular bits :lol2:


:lol2: I was thinking more about crocheting two 3" diameter circles!! Not that I'm suggesting that your nips are 3" in diameter of course, just covering a sufficient area! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

jeeze all the excitement worked on my sleepyness  x


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: I was thinking more about crocheting two 3" diameter circles!! Not that I'm suggesting that your nips are 3" in diameter of course, just covering a sufficient area! :lol2:


I did LOL at that :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. I'm sitting here quietly chuckling to myself at a quote I've just read in a book called "Cats Miscellany" that I bought for a friend for Christmas:

"Cat lovers can readily be identified. Their clothes always look old and well used. Their sheets look like bath towels and their bath towels look like a collection of knitting mistakes" 

Don't know about the first 2, but I can definitely relate to the last one! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning all. I'm sitting here quietly chuckling to myself at a quote I've just read in a book called "Cats Miscellany" that I bought for a friend for Christmas:
> 
> "Cat lovers can readily be identified. Their clothes always look old and well used. Their sheets look like bath towels and their bath towels look like a collection of knitting mistakes"
> 
> Don't know about the first 2, but I can definitely relate to the last one! :lol2:


hmmm to add to that small patches of wallpaper missing :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh yes! And furry furniture!


----------



## Emmaj

Well not really said owt to anyone about this but.............


my grandma passed away peacefully at 1.45am his morning 

she has been in a home for sometime with dimensia over the past couple of months became bed ridden and natural deterioation kicked in 

my mum and aunts and uncles and all family (me too) have been spending time with her at her bedside

my mum an the others even spending nights with her too 

they got called back last night at 1.45am to be told she had peacefully drifted off in her sleep 

As heart breaking as it is loosing her its also a blessing too that she is finally at peace 

RIP granny love you always


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Oh yes! And furry furniture!


pin holes in curtains too :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## *H*

I'm so sorry for your loss Emma , but you are right, she is at peace now.

R.I.P Emma's Nana


----------



## Emmaj

*H* said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Emma , but you are right, she is at peace now.
> 
> R.I.P Emma's Nana


thank you hun 

its been hard watching her deteriorate 

we lost our grandma a few years back with the dimensia really in all honesty 

we are a close family so the hardest part was going to see her and her not knowing who you even were


----------



## feorag

I've never lost anyone to dementia, but there may be some comfort in knowing that not knowing who you were would probably have been more upsetting for you than for her.

I've lost most of mine through cancer and watching the deterioration and pain has been the worst thing.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've never lost anyone to dementia, but there may be some comfort in knowing that not knowing who you were would probably have been more upsetting for you than for her.
> 
> I've lost most of mine through cancer and watching the deterioration and pain has been the worst thing.


my aunty has just been on to see me 

my mum and her are taking it well as they know as sad as it is loosing her its also a blessing my other aunty however is taking it quiet badly 

Dimentia is horrible my gran was happy enough in herself but so confused as to who people were and why her sister who died many years back and her mother and father too were 

she slowly went basically back to being a child the only people she remembered where child hood people 

My gran we were all so close to her she basically kept the family together with all her parties at festive times she was the central person to the family 

she will be missed as she has been over the last few years of her being in the home but we have our happy memories of her and the fun we all used to have :flrt::flrt::flrt:

she is in peaceful sleep she deserves that for being there for all of us all her life


----------



## Shell195

Sorry for your loss Emma (((Big Hugs)))
RIP Nana


My Ex husbands Dad is in a home with Alzheimers and senile dementia


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Sorry for your loss Emma (((Big Hugs)))
> RIP Nana


 
thank you hun 

i suppose i havent talked about it with anyone as talking about it makes it all seem real  

all my family are shattered at the moment with the sleep deprivation they have had 

its been harder for me to see her as much as i would have wanted with having lewis 

i didnt want to put lewis through seeing her as she became as she was skin and bones 

i did take pics of her on a visit i went on to her to show him then give him the option of going to see her 

the pics upset him because she didnt look like grandma watson anymore  so he said he wanted to remember her how she was and not go see her


----------



## Evie

Emma I'm so sorry for your loss - my nanna had dementia and it is truly harrowing because you lose them before they pass away. Poor Lewis, I remember when my nan wen into a home and we (kids) didn't see her for a few weeks - she deteriorated so much in those weeks I will never forget the shock of seeing her again. Let Lewis remember his nan the way he knew and loved her.


----------



## Brat

I have my cats back!!!

Yay, so happy! They haven't left me alone since I got them back, Rex is rolling over absolutely anything that belongs to me.. My shoes, bag, pillow.. I only have to stroke him and he's rolling all over the place wanting loads of fuss. Baby has spent every night under my duvet with me and they are literally fighting for my attention, if I stroke Baby or go to give him a kiss, Rex is there trying to squish his whole body between us lol.

:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Emma I'm so sorry for your loss - my nanna had dementia and it is truly harrowing because you lose them before they pass away. Poor Lewis, I remember when my nan wen into a home and we (kids) didn't see her for a few weeks - she deteriorated so much in those weeks I will never forget the shock of seeing her again. Let Lewis remember his nan the way he knew and loved her.


 
thank you 

yes i know exactly what you mean you loose them before they die 

yes lewis made the choice not to see her the way she was but he has asked if he can go to her funeral which i think i should let him do so he can say his goodbyes 

not sure when it will be yet my mum and aunts are meeting the funeral directors tomorrow


----------



## Emmaj

well its on ladies X factor..............


twins out twins out !!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Brat said:


> I have my cats back!!!
> 
> Yay, so happy! They haven't left me alone since I got them back, Rex is rolling over absolutely anything that belongs to me.. My shoes, bag, pillow.. I only have to stroke him and he's rolling all over the place wanting loads of fuss. Baby has spent every night under my duvet with me and they are literally fighting for my attention, if I stroke Baby or go to give him a kiss, Rex is there trying to squish his whole body between us lol.
> 
> :flrt:


 
Excellent news:no1: It sounds like they have missed their Mummy as much as she has missed them:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo impressed black eyed peas are singing live :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Brat said:


> I have my cats back!!!
> 
> Yay, so happy! They haven't left me alone since I got them back, Rex is rolling over absolutely anything that belongs to me.. My shoes, bag, pillow.. I only have to stroke him and he's rolling all over the place wanting loads of fuss. Baby has spent every night under my duvet with me and they are literally fighting for my attention, if I stroke Baby or go to give him a kiss, Rex is there trying to squish his whole body between us lol.
> 
> :flrt:


 
Ooooo i missed this brilliant news hun so glad you have them home :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe its Sunday night already:gasp:

Most definately TWINS OUT:bash: I bet they dont go though:devil:


----------



## Brat

Emmaj said:


> my grandma passed away peacefully at 1.45am his morning


Sorry to hear this although can understand that you're happy she's at peace now, having worked in a care home myself


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I cant believe its Sunday night already:gasp:
> 
> Most definately TWINS OUT:bash: I bet they dont go though:devil:


LOL when i get my landline in my phone bill will be terrible for voting for everyone else to get the twins out if they stay in this week LOL

surely people must be starting to see the twins have to go the comp is loosing good singers to keep them wallies in :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Brat said:


> Sorry to hear this although can understand that you're happy she's at peace now, having worked in a care home myself


 
thank you hun 

its a blessing heart breaking she has gone but a blessing for her we have been saying between the family for a few weeks now that she needs to go to sleep and not wake up


----------



## Emmaj

Im liking Leonas new song


----------



## Emmaj

wahooooooooooooo they have got to go 

they are in bottom 2 

OMG what the hell with lucie


----------



## Shell195

That girl doesnt deserve to be in the bottom 2, she was excellent when she sang and has a great voice wtf:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

If the twins get picked over her then it really is a fix:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That girl doesnt deserve to be in the bottom 2, she was excellent when she sang and has a great voice wtf:gasp:


 
I know lloyd should be there he was crap yet again :bash:

what the hell is going on with the people voting out there :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> If the twins get picked over her then it really is a fix:devil:


 
i 100% agree if they get picked over lucie i would be sooooooo peed off :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

I actually have goose bumps listening to her sing one moment in time :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Lucie shouldnt be singing as she has nothing to prove, shes great


----------



## Shell195

Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Lucie shouldnt be singing as she has nothing to prove, shes great


i know no effort at all for her singing songs like that they just naturally flow out 

these 2 are murdering robbies song :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


i know lol that was effin torture :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i know no effort at all for her singing songs like that they just naturally flow out
> 
> these 2 are murdering robbies song :bash:


 
They murder everyones song:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> They murder everyones song:bash:


 
come on simon do it LOL


----------



## Emmaj

OMG what is simon doing ?


----------



## Emmaj

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

wtf :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

ITS a fix, fix, fix, fix, fix:bash:


----------



## Shell195

No way that decision was fair at all


----------



## Emmaj

it blooming well effin is a fix 

them boys should have gone 
what the hell was simon playing at :censor::censor::devil::bash:


----------



## Shell195

He has hated them from day one so it was his chance to get shut but he didnt. I think they are keeping them in as it bumps the ratings


----------



## feorag

Calm down ladies - it's only a programme! :lol2:

It's a disgrace thought after all the things Simon said about them! Do you think he's trying to get rid of the opposition so one of his 3 will win???


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Calm down ladies - it's only a programme! :lol2:
> 
> It's a disgrace thought after all the things Simon said about them! Do you think he's trying to get rid of the opposition so one of his 3 will win???


 
yes i do think that he knew she had a chance against his boys so she had to go :devil:

he knows that john an edward will end up in bottom 2 again so is saving them so his act gets saved i think


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yes i do think that he knew she had a chance against his boys so she had to go :devil:
> 
> he knows that john an edward will end up in bottom 2 again so is saving them so his act gets saved i think


 

Steve has gone on the forum thing were you can leave comments, he posted about it being a fix and they never displayed his comment:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Steve has gone on the forum thing were you can leave comments, he posted about it being a fix and they never displayed his comment:lol2:


that dosnt surprise me at all 

i bet many of them comments have not been displayed that have been posted by others too


----------



## feorag

Well we can't be the only ones in the country thinking that!


----------



## Emmaj

is anyone else watching the documentary on more 4 

katie my beautiful face ??


----------



## Shell195

No whats it about ?? My laptop is on a go slow tonight but everyone elses is working fine:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> No whats it about ?? My laptop is on a go slow tonight but everyone elses is working fine:devil:


the girl who had sulphuric acid thrown in her face


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> is anyone else watching the documentary on more 4
> 
> katie my beautiful face ??


seen it 
but its good


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> seen it
> but its good


its amazing wat they are doing i know her face dosnt look the same but my god looks better than it did


----------



## Shell195

Ive seen previews and it looked good but Steve is watching Men in black 2 again:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive seen previews and it looked good but Steve is watching Men in black 2 again:whistling2:


 
lol it is good is the documentary 

though have to say men in black 2 is a good film too :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> :lol2: I was thinking more about crocheting two 3" diameter circles!! Not that I'm suggesting that your nips are 3" in diameter of course, just covering a sufficient area! :lol2:


well at school a lad did say i had nipples like tax discs! dont know how he knew though cos he had never sen them before!!!!! :lol2:

weve just come home with a gorgeous new little fella, but you will have to wait til tomorrow for piccies


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well at school a lad did say i had nipples like tax discs! dont know how he knew though cos he had never sen them before!!!!! :lol2:


So you say!!! :whistling2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> weve just come home with a gorgeous new little fella, but you will have to wait til tomorrow for piccies


B*tch!! Tell us what it is or we'll not speak to you again!! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So you say!!! :whistling2:
> 
> B*tch!! Tell us what it is or we'll not speak to you again!! :bash:


woooooooah eileen lol that was very erm..............demanding :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive seen ,Ive seen but I cant tell you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

eileen get shell go on get her :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I will if she doesn't stop gloating!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I will if she doesn't stop gloating!!! :lol2:


LOL i think you should get her anyways :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

if you agree to make me those nipple warmers eileen i might tell you hehe


----------



## ami_j

tellllllll :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im tryin to figure out how to get a pic from my phone to the computer cos i cant find the cable jaime! and at the moment i cant so you will all have to wait til i find one lol i wouldnt mind but we have about 4 cables in this house and i cant find a single one!


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im tryin to figure out how to get a pic from my phone to the computer cos i cant find the cable jaime! and at the moment i cant so you will all have to wait til i find one lol i wouldnt mind but we have about 4 cables in this house and i cant find a single one!


you could just say what you got and we can wait for pics:flrt: (but not long :lol2


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

found the phone cable, hopefully have pics up in 5 mins!


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> found the phone cable, hopefully have pics up in 5 mins!


woooooo :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

bit longer than expected but everyone i would like you to meet Mojo 

will put a thread up about him tomorrow to tell you the whole wonderful story about how he came to be with us


----------



## feorag

10:56 plus 5 minutes is 11:01 and it's now 11:27 so where are the photos!

I want to go to bed otherwise I might turn into a pumpkin!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> 10:56 plus 5 minutes is 11:01 and it's now 11:27 so where are the photos!
> 
> I want to go to bed otherwise I might turn into a pumpkin!


think you already too late for that eileen  
see above pumpkin brains


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bit longer than expected but everyone i would like you to meet Mojo
> 
> will put a thread up about him tomorrow to tell you the whole wonderful story about how he came to be with us
> image


HE IS GORGEOUS :flrt::flrt::flrt:
has he met the others yet? cant wait to hear his story


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> HE IS GORGEOUS :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> has he met the others yet? cant wait to hear his story


 
yeah he has met Chester ad Dice. Basically after Dom passing away a few weeks ago, Chester has been lonely. sallie and john (aka africa) had mojo (used to be Pom) but he was getting bullied by Merlin. So they both wanted him to go somewhere he could live with another skunk, be friends with him and possibly live inside. merlin and tinks, their other skunks are inseperable, and though they didnt totally reject him, pom used to get bullied at meal times etc. So sallie and john so kindly and wonderfully let us take him so he could come and live indoors with us, to keep chester company. Theyre gettin on like a house on fire and ive just caught mojo in the cupboards so chester is already teachin him his tricks! By no means is he Doms replacement, he is just a new addition to the family, and well loved already :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah he has met Chester ad Dice. Basically after Dom passing away a few weeks ago, Chester has been lonely. sallie and john (aka africa) had mojo (used to be Pom) but he was getting bullied by Merlin. So they both wanted him to go somewhere he could live with another skunk, be friends with him and possibly live outside. merlin and tinks, their other skunks are inseperable, and though they didnt totally reject him, pom used to get bullied at meal times etc. So sallie and john so kindly and wonderfully let us take him so he could come and live indoors with us, to keep chester company. Theyre gettin on like a house on fire and ive just caught mojo in the cupboards so chester is already teachin him his tricks! By no means is he Doms replacement, he is just a new addition to the family, and well loved already :flrt:


awwwwww im glad hes getting one with chester and dice...and that hes goingto have friends he gets on with


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

come on eileen ! <<bursts into song>>

im waitin for your comment! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hes a bit scrummy isnt he:flrt: Im so glad hes getting on with Chester:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Hes a bit scrummy isnt he:flrt: Im so glad hes getting on with Chester:no1:


just wish dom had been with us today, he would have loved it  and i wouldnt have cried


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> think you already too late for that eileen
> see above pumpkin brains


:lol2: Less of the pumpkin brains, cheeky mare!! We cross posted, but cos yours came above mine I never noticed and went off to find something more interesting to do! :whistling2:

I had a feeling you know, that it would be a new skunky chappy - and was hoping it would be too, so I was right!!!

He's gorgeous and I'm chuffed to bits a) you've got him b) he's settling in so well c) that Chester and Dice are getting on so well with him and c) I'm off to bloody bed, got 8 minutes before i turn into that pumpkin :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> :lol2: Less of the pumpkin brains, cheeky mare!! We cross posted, but cos yours came above mine I never noticed and went off to find something more interesting to do! :whistling2:
> 
> I had a feeling you know, that it would be a new skunky chappy - and was hoping it would be too, so I was right!!!
> 
> He's gorgeous and I'm chuffed to bits a) you've got him b) he's settling in so well c) that Chester and Dice are getting on so well with him and c) I'm off to bloody bed, got 8 minutes before i turn into that pumpkin :lol2:


you did two c's then..seee...pumpkin brain! :lol2:

now get gone so you can get up early n knitt my nipple warmers!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Less of the pumpkin brains, cheeky mare!! We cross posted, but cos yours came above mine I never noticed and went off to find something more interesting to do! :whistling2:
> 
> I had a feeling you know, that it would be a new skunky chappy - and was hoping it would be too, so I was right!!!
> 
> He's gorgeous and I'm chuffed to bits a) you've got him b) he's settling in so well c) that Chester and Dice are getting on so well with him and c) I'm off to bloody bed, got 8 minutes before i turn into that pumpkin :lol2:


 

Is now 6 minutes and you still havent gone:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

right guys ditta has had long enough to drop off, im now freezin so im takin ma boys up to bed with me hehe, mojo and chessington that is!

night guys, will take more pics in the mornin. got some god ones of the cats to add too xxxx


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> right guys ditta has had long enough to drop off, im now freezin so im takin ma boys up to bed with me hehe, mojo and chessington that is!
> 
> night guys, will take more pics in the mornin. got some god ones of the cats to add too xxxx


 
Night night and sweet dreams


----------



## africa

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah he has met Chester ad Dice. Basically after Dom passing away a few weeks ago, Chester has been lonely. sallie and john (aka africa) had mojo (used to be Pom) but he was getting bullied by Merlin. So they both wanted him to go somewhere he could live with another skunk, be friends with him and possibly live inside. merlin and tinks, their other skunks are inseperable, and though they didnt totally reject him, pom used to get bullied at meal times etc. So sallie and john so kindly and wonderfully let us take him so he could come and live indoors with us, to keep chester company. Theyre gettin on like a house on fire and ive just caught mojo in the cupboards so chester is already teachin him his tricks! By no means is he Doms replacement, he is just a new addition to the family, and well loved already :flrt:


So glad he is settling in:flrt: and will be with nice gentle skunkies :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bit longer than expected but everyone i would like you to meet Mojo
> 
> will put a thread up about him tomorrow to tell you the whole wonderful story about how he came to be with us
> image


bless he looks a sweety :flrt:

hee hee good ole chester showing him the ropes too :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you did two c's then..seee...pumpkin brain! :lol2:
> 
> now get gone so you can get up early n knitt my nipple warmers!!!


:lol2: I just noticed that - well it shows I needed my bed cos I was cream crackered!!!



Shell195 said:


> Is now 6 minutes and you still havent gone:lol2:


And don't you start madam! :bash:

And I went quickly after that!!

And woke up this morning as cream crackered as I was when I went to bed :lol:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I just noticed that - well it shows I needed my bed cos I was cream crackered!!!
> 
> And don't you start madam! :bash:
> 
> And I went quickly after that!!
> 
> And woke up this morning as cream crackered as I was when I went to bed :lol:


 
hee hee eileen blame cat for making you stay up past bedtime to see her pic:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Ive seen ,Ive seen but I cant tell you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


WELL I SAW HIM THIRD AND THATS BEFORE YOU :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

HES SUCH A CUDDLEY BOY LIKE A SLOTH WHEN YOU HOLD HIM AND HALF HOUDINI AND HALF GENTAL* GIANT whistling2* WHEN YOUR NOT!!

THANKS FOR THE TRIP TO YOURS SALLIE I REALLY APPRECIATE IT AND OF COURSE ALL THE ANIMALS WHERE LOVELY AND JOE YES TITANIC IS SET ON A REAL STORY,, ALSO YOUR LITTLE MADAM TEACHING DITTAS LITTLE MADAM HOW TO BE "SEXY" AS JAKE PUT IT... ALSO,, DITTA IS IN OREO'S GANG :no1: XX


----------



## Amalthea

sleepy.......

My friend bought some last minute Backstreet Boy tickets, so went to see them again last night in Birmingham. TIRED!


----------



## feorag

But was it worth it???


----------



## Amalthea

Totally!!!


----------



## Emmaj

bloomin eck you jen going twice 

which was the best 1st time round or the second ?


----------



## Amalthea

The second, definitely! We were much closer, so got some decent pics  At their last tour, we were only 7 rows back, so spoiled ourselves. Now it's not as wonderful unless they are people sized *lol*


----------



## farmercoope

Aha! Well im just not not going to say anything about the titanic again!


----------



## Shell195

Emma my mobile is broken I cant see the screen and it keeps randomly texting and ringing people:bash: When Steve gets paid hes going to buy me a new one. I know you sent me a photo but I could only see it was 3 in a bed and now I cant even see that:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

My phone did exactly the same thing, Shell!! Your's wouldn't happen to be a razr, would it? I now have a sexy purple blackberry! 

My phone actually tried calling 999 one night!! Not good...


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma my mobile is broken I cant see the screen and it keeps randomly texting and ringing people:bash: When Steve gets paid hes going to buy me a new one. I know you sent me a photo but I could only see it was 3 in a bed and now I cant even see that:bash:


 
wasnt me that sent that it was cat lol cos she sent me the pic too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> wasnt me that sent that it was cat lol cos she sent me the pic too :lol2:


 
Aaah I just guessed it was you as I didnt know anyone else who would send me one. I never thought of cat :lol2: My phone isnt a Razr and Steve has a Blacberry phone and I cant work it:lol2: Tell Cat my phone has gone wild please so she knows Im not past my sell by date......well not quite:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Aaah I just guessed it was you as I didnt know anyone else who would send me one. I never thought of cat :lol2: My phone isnt a Razr and Steve has a Blacberry phone and I cant work it:lol2: Tell Cat my phone has gone wild please so she knows Im not past my sell by date......well not quite:lol2:


im sure the piccy will be on here shell as soon as shes home........we had all 3 skunks in the bedroom last night, this morning trying to locate all 3 was a little difficult, we looked in all dice's usual sleeping places, i'e' at the bottom of our bed, and she wasnt in any of them, so cat put her phone in the cosy cottage to take a pic to see who was in there........so she didnt disturb whoever was in there........bearing in mind it only usually has 1 skunk in...............you will have to wait for pic to see the results:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

farmercoope said:


> Aha! Well im just not not going to say anything about the titanic again!


best idea my friend !



Shell195 said:


> Emma my mobile is broken I cant see the screen and it keeps randomly texting and ringing people:bash: When Steve gets paid hes going to buy me a new one. I know you sent me a photo but I could only see it was 3 in a bed and now I cant even see that:bash:


ayer twas cat its a sweet photo  

i ave headache and messy hair i havmt straightened it all day isnt it just fab?! :whistling2:x


----------



## Emmaj

well i feel like poo

its all finalised funeral is in friday 1.45pm service then up to then crem andd to my aunts afterwards


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> well i feel like poo
> 
> its all finalised funeral is in friday 1.45pm service then up to then crem andd to my aunts afterwards


awwwww bbe 

im sorry to read it....

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here on my own as Steve is on nights (well not really if you count the zoo and the kids and their OH`s:whistling2 Ive done all the cats trays again and refilled waters so I only need to check them later.

Its really foggy here at the minute and really damp so I hope it doesnt freeze again

I hate funerals which is why I never go to any so I dont envy you Emma


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Im sat here on my own as Steve is on nights (well not really if you count the zoo and the kids and their OH`s:whistling2 Ive done all the cats trays again and refilled waters so I only need to check them later.
> 
> Its really foggy here at the minute and really damp so I hope it doesnt freeze again
> 
> I hate funerals which is why I never go to any so I dont envy you Emma


its damp and foggy here its been mentioned ice at school apparently x


----------



## Shell195

Con did you get to cuddle a Kink when you went to Africa`s??


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Con did you get to cuddle a Kink when you went to Africa`s??


they werent as tame as you'd think but i stroked balloo and one of the females their fur is like velvet come on msn quickly hehe xx


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im sat here on my own as Steve is on nights (well not really if you count the zoo and the kids and their OH`s:whistling2 Ive done all the cats trays again and refilled waters so I only need to check them later.
> 
> Its really foggy here at the minute and really damp so I hope it doesnt freeze again
> 
> I hate funerals which is why I never go to any so I dont envy you Emma


 
im having the talk with lewis to make sure he understands what a funeral is in a bit 

think thats gonna be worse than the funeral


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

ahhh shell come on msn about ten and dont leave until we have chatted or ELSE!!! x


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahhh shell come on msn about ten and dont leave until we have chatted or ELSE!!! x


Yes Sir:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Yes Sir:whistling2:


lol! thats a big dint in your head shell, thumb sized!


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> lol! thats a big dint in your head shell, thumb sized!


 

I wondered why I had a headache :lol2: Me thinks Connor needs to learn some manners:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> I wondered why I had a headache :lol2: Me thinks Connor needs to learn some manners:whistling2:


And hes quiet not on here! lol NOW!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> I wondered why I had a headache :lol2: Me thinks Connor needs to learn some manners:whistling2:


i have manners i was joking 

hows you?? we havent had a good chitty chat in ageees  i miss it  x

ETA GRR im really annoyed tonight im ill and my hands are shaking that much that when im texting i cannot do it without pressing the wrong buttons accedently

speaking of buttons buttuns and cinders where chittering through cages and now all they are doing is looking for each other what are my options considering baby hasnt been under mum for 40 mins hes jus squeeking for her! x


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i have manners i was joking
> 
> hows you?? we havent had a good chitty chat in ageees  i miss it  x
> 
> ETA GRR im really annoyed tonight im ill and my hands are shaking that much that when im texting i cannot do it without pressing the wrong buttons accedently
> 
> speaking of buttons buttuns and cinders where chittering through cages and now all they are doing is looking for each other what are my options considering baby hasnt been under mum for 40 mins hes jus squeeking for her! x


 
You got lost then:whistling2:

Its vey quiet on here tonight it must be the fog:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You got lost then:whistling2:
> 
> Its vey quiet on here tonight it must be the fog:bash:


the fog in here is a smelly kind :gasp::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> the fog in here is a smelly kind :gasp::lol2:


You been sprayed?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> the fog in here is a smelly kind :gasp::lol2:


I will stick with the plain old fog:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> You been sprayed?





Shell195 said:


> I will stick with the plain old fog:lol2:


LOL yips i have i explained how it happened on skunk chat :blush::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im sorry my darling mummy im trying my hardestest to sort this hunk of junk  xxxxx

ETA MUMMY IM ON MSN XX


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

eeehh night night all im tired finally what a day glad its over night xxxx


----------



## asm1006

Hi all hope alls wellBeen an eventful week already. Not been on as have another chest inf and mouth infection too. Anyway the antibiotics given for the mouth infection made me really ill. On top of which I broke me toe LOL so not been near a computer. Baylee is fine bless her, still bites but getting there.


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Hi all hope alls wellBeen an eventful week already. Not been on as have another chest inf and mouth infection too. Anyway the antibiotics given for the mouth infection made me really ill. On top of which I broke me toe LOL so not been near a computer. Baylee is fine bless her, still bites but getting there.


 
my word you have had an eventful week :gasp:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Rarely come in here but there was no point in starting a new thread so.....

Eddie (4 year old moggy) had fleas a while ago, and thus got worms (despite having a preventative), since then the house has been treated, powder put under skirting boards etc and the fleas are almost gone (still find one or two here and there but I am at wits end...they have all been treated and the house was sprayed and cleaned daily then the powder put down), but the worms still persist. He has had Drontal and Panacur but neither have worked, he had maximum dose of Panacur over the course of 3 days but I still think he has worms, is the next step an injectible by the vet or is there something available OTC? I want to avoid going to the vets as much as possible, and if he needs an injectible we will probably have to call the vet out for it, it's enough of a struggle to get him into a pet carrier and then he flips out at dogs barking at the vets so 'tis all very stressful for him. 

And a pic of him being cleaned by Leo, just cause I can! 









:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

morning hun 

not something i can really advise you on im sure eileen or shell will be able to though 

they should be about at somepoint


----------



## Shell195

LFL What makes you think he still has worms??


What flea stuff have you used on the animals and house??


----------



## LoveForLizards

Shell195 said:


> LFL What makes you think he still has worms??
> 
> 
> What flea stuff have you used on the animals and house??



He has a really round and firm belly mainly, and since he had fleas I guess I'm just kinda presuming that's it. :blush: We treated most animals with spot ons and frontline spray, and we treated the cats with Veterinary Flea Tablets then after 1 month Veterinary Flea Drops, the house was/is being treated with Strikeback. 


Emmaj said:


> morning hun
> 
> not something i can really advise you on im sure eileen or shell will be able to though
> 
> they should be about at somepoint


Aaafternoon! How are ya?


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> He has a really round and firm belly mainly, and since he had fleas I guess I'm just kinda presuming that's it. :blush: We treated most animals with spot ons and frontline spray, and we treated the cats with Veterinary Flea Tablets then after 1 month Veterinary Flea Drops, the house was/is being treated with Strikeback.
> 
> 
> Aaafternoon! How are ya?


 
im good thankies very muchly 

and you ?


----------



## Shell195

LoveForLizards said:


> He has a really round and firm belly mainly, and since he had fleas I guess I'm just kinda presuming that's it. :blush: We treated most animals with spot ons and frontline spray, and we treated the cats with Veterinary Flea Tablets then after 1 month Veterinary Flea Drops, the house was/is being treated with Strikeback.
> 
> 
> Aaafternoon! How are ya?


 
Have you tried worming him with Drontal cat ? Weigh him and split the tablet. We use a quarter for a 6 week old kitten and a full one for an average sized cat so it will be somewhere inbetween. Make sure you wait 2 weeks from his last treatment though.
Fleas have been a nightmare for many people this year so you arent alone. When you do the house makes sure you do soft furnishings and underneath things too, in fact anywhere the cats go
I find Drontal more effective than Panacur but each to their own. You can buy Drontal from petshops and online but Im sure you know that already


----------



## Emmaj

Hellooooooooooo Shell :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

darn comp went odd an doubled posted


----------



## Shell195

Hellooooooooooooooooooo to you too. My laptop is acting up too which is why Ive been a bit quiet on here as when I post it hasnt been showing:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooo to you too. My laptop is acting up too which is why Ive been a bit quiet on here as when I post it hasnt been showing:bash:


blooming thing hey 

give it a slap :lol2:

hows your day been then ?


----------



## Shell195

Nowt exciting really was just in the middle of hoovering when my friend rang:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

how rude of her breaking you off from your hoovering :lol2:

i aint done begger all either been sat watching tv


----------



## LoveForLizards

Shell195 said:


> Have you tried worming him with Drontal cat ? Weigh him and split the tablet. We use a quarter for a 6 week old kitten and a full one for an average sized cat so it will be somewhere inbetween. Make sure you wait 2 weeks from his last treatment though.
> Fleas have been a nightmare for many people this year so you arent alone. When you do the house makes sure you do soft furnishings and underneath things too, in fact anywhere the cats go
> I find Drontal more effective than Panacur but each to their own. You can buy Drontal from petshops and online but Im sure you know that already


We've treated literally everything in the house, lol. Sofas, beds, floors, cupboards, cabinets, wardrobes etc.
Will try drontal thank you.  Is it just a one-time treatment or does it need to be done a few times like the liquids do?



Emmaj said:


> im good thankies very muchly
> 
> and you ?


I'm great thanks, had a boring day though, didn't have much work today because we've been trying to sort out work experience, think I've finally found a placement at a local vets so I'm bored now. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> We've treated literally everything in the house, lol. Sofas, beds, floors, cupboards, cabinets, wardrobes etc.
> Will try drontal thank you.  Is it just a one-time treatment or does it need to be done a few times like the liquids do?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm great thanks, had a boring day though, didn't have much work today because we've been trying to sort out work experience, think I've finally found a placement at a local vets so I'm bored now. :lol2:


Oooo cool that should be fun 

gawd many years back i did my work experience at a day nursery remember my last day i got the sick bug that had been going round the kids it wasnt nice at all :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Emmaj said:


> Oooo cool that should be fun
> 
> gawd many years back i did my work experience at a day nursery remember my last day i got the sick bug that had been going round the kids it wasnt nice at all :lol2:


Yeah just hoping I get accepted! Got to write a letter with details about what experience I have and what animals we keep etc as well, I'm nervous lol.

:lol2: @ the day nursery thing, I got offered a work experience placement at a nursery a couple of weeks back, nearly took it but decided kids weren't my thing so my mate took it, a week on she caught a stomach bug from the kids, really glad I didn't take it now! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Yeah just hoping I get accepted! Got to write a letter with details about what experience I have and what animals we keep etc as well, I'm nervous lol.
> 
> :lol2: @ the day nursery thing, I got offered a work experience placement at a nursery a couple of weeks back, nearly took it but decided kids weren't my thing so my mate took it, a week on she caught a stomach bug from the kids, really glad I didn't take it now! :lol2:


LOL yeah thats the only prob working with kids you get everything going round :lol2:

nurseries are like a breeding ground for bugs and infections :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

LoveForLizards said:


> We've treated literally everything in the house, lol. Sofas, beds, floors, cupboards, cabinets, wardrobes etc.
> Will try drontal thank you.  Is it just a one-time treatment or does it need to be done a few times like the liquids do?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm great thanks, had a boring day though, didn't have much work today because we've been trying to sort out work experience, think I've finally found a placement at a local vets so I'm bored now. :lol2:


 
Its a one off treatment but depending on his age you may want to repeat again a month later to make sure he has no more lurking. Its very bitter when broken so make sure you get it down him first time and dont be tempted to crush it and mix with food as he wont eat it:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My daughter is a nursery nurse and she picks up all kinds from the kids, give me animals any day:lol2:


----------



## *H*

Cats and pills *shudders* no thank you :lol2: I'd rather give dogs a pill any day of the week. My pooches won't entertain the idea of a pill until I wrap it in a edible substance... with them watching and it goes down in one


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My daughter is a nursery nurse and she picks up all kinds from the kids, give me animals any day:lol2:


lol once you have kids yourself it kinda puts you off wanting to work with them ha ha 

well thats what if found anyway :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

*H* said:


> Cats and pills *shudders* no thank you :lol2: I'd rather give dogs a pill any day of the week. My pooches won't entertain the idea of a pill until I wrap it in a edible substance... with them watching and it goes down in one


my dogs will eat tablets like they are treats :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

*H* said:


> Cats and pills *shudders* no thank you :lol2: I'd rather give dogs a pill any day of the week. My pooches won't entertain the idea of a pill until I wrap it in a edible substance... with them watching and it goes down in one


 
I have 3 dogs on medication and I always use a bit of cheese slice or something to give them the tablets. They enjoy it that much they remind me they are due for their medication which is a great help:lol2: Its a shame cats arent as easy to bribe


----------



## LoveForLizards

Shell195 said:


> Its a one off treatment but depending on his age you may want to repeat again a month later to make sure he has no more lurking. Its very bitter when broken so make sure you get it down him first time and dont be tempted to crush it and mix with food as he wont eat it:lol2:


Oh great. :lol2: Luckily he's just over 4kg so will only need one normal tablet I think? Or should he have an XL tablet since he's between 4 and 6kg? sorry for all the Q's, it's more complicated then I first thought. :blush::lol:


----------



## Shell195

LoveForLizards said:


> Oh great. :lol2: Luckily he's just over 4kg so will only need one normal tablet I think? Or should he have an XL tablet since he's between 4 and 6kg? sorry for all the Q's, it's more complicated then I first thought. :blush::lol:


 

I would just give him 1 normal tablet as the extra large ones are for 6kg plus
Dont worry about the questions I dont mind at all:2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Thank youuu


----------



## feorag

Evening all! Me been out all day at hairdressers and mooching around shops then home and out with the dog and have just had to read through 4 pages of posts to make sure I've missed nothing! :roll:

I've got a neat little 'pill giver' that looks a bit like a syringe. You put water in and put your thumb over a hole in the top so the water doesn't run back out, then you put the pill on the top at the opposite end. You have to immobilise the cat (which I do by wrapping up in a towel) and then open the mouth put the 'pill giver' to the mouth (doesn't have to be *in* and then move your thumb off the hole in the top, the water runs out taking the tablet with it and the water provokes a swallow reflex and pill goes down!

Works *most* of the time! However, more often than not I prefer to just poke it down myself! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Evening all! Me been out all day at hairdressers and mooching around shops then home and out with the dog and have just had to read through 4 pages of posts to make sure I've missed nothing! :roll:
> 
> I've got a neat little 'pill giver' that looks a bit like a syringe. You put water in and put your thumb over a hole in the top so the water doesn't run back out, then you put the pill on the top at the opposite end. You have to immobilise the cat (which I do by wrapping up in a towel) and then open the mouth put the 'pill giver' to the mouth (doesn't have to be *in* and then move your thumb off the hole in the top, the water runs out taking the tablet with it and the water provokes a swallow reflex and pill goes down!
> 
> Works *most* of the time! However, more often than not I prefer to just poke it down myself! :lol2:


 
You actually have enough arms to use this contraption :gasp: I find these things very hard to use with a badly behaved cat and tend to stroke the cats head, tip the cats head up while holding the top jaw and wham tablet down throat and one surprised cat. This method only works once though:lol2: The next step is to wrap the upset cat in a towel keeping all 8 legs enclosed then hold moving head and forcibly try and open said cats clamped mouth:bash: I always try and get it down first time round:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

feorag said:


> Evening all! Me been out all day at hairdressers and mooching around shops then home and out with the dog and have just had to read through 4 pages of posts to make sure I've missed nothing! :roll:
> 
> I've got a neat little 'pill giver' that looks a bit like a syringe. You put water in and put your thumb over a hole in the top so the water doesn't run back out, then you put the pill on the top at the opposite end. You have to immobilise the cat (which I do by wrapping up in a towel) and then open the mouth put the 'pill giver' to the mouth (doesn't have to be *in* and then move your thumb off the hole in the top, the water runs out taking the tablet with it and the water provokes a swallow reflex and pill goes down!
> 
> Works *most* of the time! However, more often than not I prefer to just poke it down myself! :lol2:


I used one of them before, instead he hissed at me, the water splashed in my face, I choked, he choked, I lost the tablet, he ran off and spent the next 3 hours under the bed until I gave up trying to bribe him out and left him to his own devices. :lol2: I usually have the sit on the floor with my legs underneath me, put the cat between my thighs, lock my feet so he can't back out, get one person to hold the cat to stop him running off, hold the cats jaw open with one hand, put the pill on the back of his tongue and wait until he swallows. When he was a kitten we just popped the pill in his mouth and let him go, to which he took advantage of and ran off and spat it out. Lesson Learnt. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You actually have enough arms to use this contraption :gasp: I find these things very hard to use with a badly behaved cat and tend to stroke the cats head, tip the cats head up while holding the top jaw and wham tablet down throat and one surprised cat. This method only works once though:lol2: The next step is to wrap the upset cat in a towel keeping all 8 legs enclosed then hold moving head and forcibly try and open said cats clamped mouth:bash: I always try and get it down first time round:lol2:


I always had to use the last method with Sorcha, cos she was telepathetic where pills were concerned and always knew. Liquid medication was horrendous, cos she would just refuse to swallow and squish it all back out the side of her mouth, with loadsafroth!!! :lol2:

We find the best way is Barry holds them upside down in his arms and has their four feet in one hand. Then I tip the head back by the top jaw with one hand and pop the pill down with the other - usually works!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

evening

likes the fact he has a career option set x


----------



## Emmaj

evening all 

well i have been monkeying around this evening :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> evening all
> 
> well i have been monkeying around this evening :whistling2::lol2:


haha literally? 

well goodnight its time for bed up early with a stressful day i deserve sleep x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha literally?
> 
> well goodnight its time for bed up early with a stressful day i deserve sleep x


yups lol i decided to go for a part in the panto ha ha im the gorilla :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> yups lol i decided to go for a part in the panto ha ha im the gorilla :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


iknow... i bet the costume is extra exta padded !! to make you look gorilla like g'night xxx

ps shell im sorry we havent spoke properly id text you only your fone is broke :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> iknow... i bet the costume is extra exta padded !! to make you look gorilla like g'night xxx
> 
> ps shell im sorry we havent spoke properly id text you only your fone is broke :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


good night hun x x x


----------



## Shell195

IM HERRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEE:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> IM HERRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEE:Na_Na_Na_Na:


gooooooooooood evening madam :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

So am I - been watching that new Collision programme followed by CSI Miami, then a conversation with Iain - now Baz is out with the dog and I'm catching up cos he's been on here all night playing card games!

Emma is your house back to its normal sweet smelling house or does it still reek of l'eau de Skunk??? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So am I - been watching that new Collision programme followed by CSI Miami, then a conversation with Iain - now Baz is out with the dog and I'm catching up cos he's been on here all night playing card games!
> 
> Emma is your house back to its normal sweet smelling house or does it still reek of l'eau de Skunk??? :lol2:


its back to normal again lol 

Though i think he maybe full lol cos he did wooft a lil again today when he sneezed after getting yogart up his nose :lol2: that only lingered an hour or so though


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Bless him!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: Bless him!


LOL i guess you can call it a joy of owning fully loaded skunks :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Soooooooooooo whos done what today??
I have been the usual Sophie taxi. Lift to work, lift from work to the walk in centre, lift back to work but she had to pay for a real taxi to come home as there was nobody here to dog sit


----------



## Emmaj

well its been really fun tonight at rehersals lol im glad i got back into it again 

Oh and OMG i have to learn a dance too to greases we go together :gasp:

thats gonna be fun in a gorilla suit:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> well its been really fun tonight at rehersals lol im glad i got back into it again
> 
> Oh and OMG i have to learn a dance too to greases we go together :gasp:
> 
> thats gonna be fun in a gorilla suit:whistling2::lol2:


We need to see a video of this :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im surrounded by snoring dogs:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> We need to see a video of this :whistling2:


LOL i think you should come see the panto when its on in jan :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im surrounded by snoring dogs:lol2:


me too lol and being used as a pillar and human climbing frame :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Not a Panto nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Not a Panto nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Ohhhhhhhh yesssssssssssssssss:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

you sooooooo need to hurry up an get a new phone shell i have a couple more pics to send you :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We need to see a video of this :whistling2:


We sure do! :2thumb:



Emmaj said:


> LOL i think you should come see the panto when its on in jan :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Oh no we shouldn't !!! :lol2:

I've been to Roz's to get my hair cut and dyed and had a mooch around Morpeth, then came home and took Skye out for a good long walk.

He was sooooooooooo good at training classes last night I thought I must have brought the wrong dog!! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> We sure do! :2thumb:
> 
> Oh no we shouldn't !!! :lol2:
> 
> I've been to Roz's to get my hair cut and dyed and had a mooch around Morpeth, then came home and took Skye out for a good long walk.
> 
> He was sooooooooooo good at training classes last night I thought I must have brought the wrong dog!! :gasp:


 
Ohhhhhh yesssssss you should!!! :lol2:

awwwww bless him see he is settling and happy :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

The lad across the road from me has an akita he is adorable such a fantastic dog he gets on brill with mine and he is a big softy 

well he vanished on bonfire night jumped the wall and vamooosh 

so he has been worried sick he called all local vets and the RSPCA the police dog wardens 

he got a call this morning from the dog warden to say that a woman had contacted them as she had found an akita 

so he cantacted this woman and it was Ty he went and picked him up earlier 

he had wandered into a pub about 15 mins walk from here and made himself at home away from the fire works :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen thats great news about Skye:no1:


Emma poor dog must have been terrified at least he had the sense to go somewhere safe


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Eileen thats great news about Skye:no1:
> 
> 
> Emma poor dog must have been terrified at least he had the sense to go somewhere safe


 
he did bless him 

ali was gutted as it was his girlfs son that accidently let him out he opened the door to watch the fireworks and forgot to close it :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

At least hes home safe and sound:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> At least hes home safe and sound:no1:


 
yeps thats very true wouldnt be the same without ty round here 

OUCH OUCH 

my back appears too have turned into a runway :gasp::devil::devil:


----------



## Shell195

Mmm I have juat had toast and hot choccy and when I ve finished Im off to bed as Im up at 6 in the morning to ferry Soph to work AGAIN:whip:


Oooh nice scratches lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Mmm I have juat had toast and hot choccy and when I ve finished Im off to bed as Im up at 6 in the morning to ferry Soph to work AGAIN:whip:
> 
> 
> Oooh nice scratches lol


yes ouch lol 

yeah i so should be in bed too really just being late back skunks were fed late :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yes ouch lol
> 
> yeah i so should be in bed too really just being late back skunks were fed late :lol2:


Ive still not gone :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to bed now, speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## Emmaj

lol shell i had :lol2:

Morning all


----------



## asm1006

Morning all.

Last night....first Katy my 6 year old had a temp and was wheezing=one hot child in our bed, then Cassie who is 8 awoke thinking a spider was on her bed and stood beside me whinging and crying about it. In the end she went to sleep with Sammy her older sister of 14. What a night!!

So this results in a tired Cass (and me!!!) and me having to take Katy up to Salisbury Hospital for my check up and next lot of injections. Joy.

Baylee has shredded a loo roll all over my bedroom this morning:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Last night....first Katy my 6 year old had a temp and was wheezing=one hot child in our bed, then Cassie who is 8 awoke thinking a spider was on her bed and stood beside me whinging and crying about it. In the end she went to sleep with Sammy her older sister of 14. What a night!!
> 
> So this results in a tired Cass (and me!!!) and me having to take Katy up to Salisbury Hospital for my check up and next lot of injections. Joy.
> 
> Baylee has shredded a loo roll all over my bedroom this morning:lol2:


 

:lol2: There is never a dull moment in your house is there
My night although not perfect was a lot better than yours:whistling2:
Hope all goes well at the hospital


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: There is never a dull moment in your house is there
> My night although not perfect was a lot better than yours:whistling2:
> Hope all goes well at the hospital


lol mine too i slept like a baby when i got to bed :2thumb:

aye hope all goes well at the hospital anna : victory:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen thats great news about Skye:no1:


It is but of course that was a "controlled environment" - outside he wouldn't do a sit, stay and come - not yet! :lol2: His heel work is improving greatly though, so he learning not to pull like a train!



Shell195 said:


> Ive still not gone :lol2:


And you talk about me!! :roll:

Well I'm off childminding in a wee while, so catch up when I get there.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> It is but of course that was a "controlled environment" - outside he wouldn't do a sit, stay and come - not yet! :lol2: His heel work is improving greatly though, so he learning not to pull like a train!
> 
> And you talk about me!! :roll:
> 
> Well I'm off childminding in a wee while, so catch up when I get there.


 
LOL thats what i was thinking when i read that eileen ha ha it made me LOL :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

I used to feed BARF to mine but had to stop due to one of my dogs nearly killing herself guzzling food and taking it down whole..............she ended up with bloat

OMG i posted that on the dog food thread why has it ended up here..............................


----------



## Shell195

I was really tired this morning so Steve took Soph to work after he came in from nights, bless him. I of course lay in bed and had a cup of tea brought up to me:whistling2: I did argue that he should be in bed and I should be up but he wouldnt listen and then I fell asleep :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I was really tired this morning so Sreve took Soph to work after he came in from nights, bless him. I of course lay in bed and had a cup of tea brought up to me:whistling2: I did argue that he should be in bed and I should be up but he wouldnt listen and then I fell asleep :lol2:


 
hee hee thats the life shell lol

i suppose thats one of the things i miss really, having to do everything myself cos im on my own


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I used to feed BARF to mine but had to stop due to one of my dogs nearly killing herself guzzling food and taking it down whole..............she ended up with bloat
> 
> OMG i posted that on the dog food thread why has it ended up here..............................[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I read this and thought Hmmmmmmmm that was a random comment:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emmaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to feed BARF to mine but had to stop due to one of my dogs nearly killing herself guzzling food and taking it down whole..............she ended up with bloat
> 
> OMG i posted that on the dog food thread why has it ended up here..............................[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I read this and thought Hmmmmmmmm that was a random comment:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was honestly on the food thread........i was replying under kerrybabies reply and it posted on here :gasp:
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> I used to feed BARF to mine but had to stop due to one of my dogs nearly killing herself guzzling food and taking it down whole..............she ended up with bloat
> 
> OMG i posted that on the dog food thread why has it ended up here..............................


I did that once too - and I've no idea how it ended up on the wrong thread either! :crazy:



Shell195 said:


> I was really tired this morning so Steve took Soph to work after he came in from nights, bless him. I of course lay in bed and had a cup of tea brought up to me:whistling2: I did argue that he should be in bed and I should be up but he wouldnt listen and then I fell asleep :lol2:


You've got a good man there, Shell. My Baz would have done that for me too - that's why we love them! :flrt:

Well I'm sitting here with a cuppa tea and a slice of Daniel's birthday cake, cos it was his birthday on Sunday and raring to go, so get the chat going! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I did that once too - and I've no idea how it ended up on the wrong thread either! :crazy:
> 
> You've got a good man there, Shell. My Baz would have done that for me too - that's why we love them! :flrt:
> 
> Well I'm sitting here with a cuppa tea and a slice of Daniel's birthday cake, cos it was his birthday on Sunday and raring to go, so get the chat going! :lol2:


LOL i know i was like eh ??? how did that end up in here :lol2:

i wish i had left in here an all now :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

where have you goned to :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Im here for a short while, Ive just hoovered mopped and done all the cat trays. Ive just made a coffee and I really need to get dressed as Im picking Sophie up from work at 11.30 as she has an appointment then I have to go back in an hour and take her back to work until 6.00 when I pick her up again:whip:


Eileen I always remember my Ex husband saying I was only with Steve as he let me have lots of pets, he was totally wrong I am with Steve as he treats me with love and respect:no1: This is something Paul will never know how to do as hes already on his second divorce and arranging his 3rd marriage:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im here for a short while, Ive just hoovered mopped and done all the cat trays. Ive just made a coffee and I really need to get dressed as Im picking Sophie up from work at 11.30 as she has an appointment then I have to go back in an hour and take her back to work until 6.00 when I pick her up again:whip:
> 
> 
> Eileen I always remember my Ex husband saying I was only with Steve as he let me have lots of pets, he was totally wrong I am with Steve as he treats me with love and respect:no1: This is something Paul will never know how to do as hes already on his second divorce and arranging his 3rd marriage:gasp:


 
Oooo you have a busy day ahead of you then


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Oooo you have a busy day ahead of you then


 
Soph has been off work with depression so I had got out of the routine, Id forgotten I was her chief taxi driver:lol2: It wont be so easy this time though as Chris now works with Steve so I dont have a dog sitter all the time


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Soph has been off work with depression so I had got out of the routine, Id forgotten I was her chief taxi driver:lol2: It wont be so easy this time though as Chris now works with Steve so I dont have a dog sitter all the time


ahhhh yeah thats true hun 

Oooo im in fits of giggles watching the horrors play subuteo round the living room with a lil subuteo ball :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I always remember my Ex husband saying I was only with Steve as he let me have lots of pets, he was totally wrong I am with Steve as he treats me with love and respect:no1: This is something Paul will never know how to do as hes already on his second divorce and arranging his 3rd marriage:gasp:


Well he would have had to justify a reason why you preferred Steve to him! :roll:

And that's the reason I'm with Barry - after 9 years with a husband who seemed to think I was his mother, I really appreciated a husband who looked after me instead!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well he would have had to justify a reason why you preferred Steve to him! :roll:
> 
> And that's the reason I'm with Barry - after 9 years with a husband who seemed to think I was his mother, I really appreciated a husband who looked after me instead!


 
That was what my Ex was like, I was expected to rear 4 kids which included him. It was my fault he had to drink so much, my fault he was obnoxious, my fault he was one of lifes losers in fact everything was my fault. He wanted me to rehome all the animals so we could live in a flat even though he was responsible for getting at least half of them. I most definately put my foot down as we had rehomed the 2 Abys, 1 Siamese,1 dog, 3 Chins and 2 chickens when he decided that we needed to enter pub management and at the time I was to weak to say otherwise. I always said it would never happen again as it made me ill.
Thank god Im with someone now who would never demand anything and classes pets as life long friends and not as disposable items


----------



## Emmaj

Thats why im still single shell i always seemed to go for the wrong type of people in the past


----------



## feorag

:2thumb: No way would Barry agree to rehoming any of our animals unless it was for their benefit, not ours!

He won't even go away on holiday and put them in a cattery/kennels. Not that I object to that cos I love having them with me, but for a one-off special holiday I would do it if it was a cattery/kennel I trusted.

Years ago when we only had Leo and Pasht I wanted to go to America. Now, bearing in mind Leo was my dog, brought with me when we moved in together and really the cat was mine too and my friends who bred the Afghans ran the kennels/cattery I would have put both of them in, but he wouldn't. I even suggested that we try Leo out for a weekend to see how he got on, cos I knew my friends would tell me the truth if he didn't settle and they thought he wouldn't adapt to being left for any length of time, but Barry wouldn't even agree to that , so I ended up going without him!


----------



## Shell195

Years ago my parents invited us and the kids to a long weekend in Disneyland Paris and as Steve refused to go as he wouldnt trust anyone to pet sit, he even took over the handrearing of a kitten I had at the time and did full training with me before I went so he was sure he could manage. Me and the kids had a good time but I felt a bit guilty for leaving him behind


----------



## Shell195

Emma it took me 37 years to find a man like Steve so dont give up hope just yet:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Took me nearly that long too, although the first one was good if he'd just been around a bit longer :sad:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im having doubts about the mouse and the baby chinchilla's sexes help?? anyone  x


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im having doubts about the mouse and the baby chinchilla's sexes help?? anyone  x


 
With images that poke you in the eye







LOL


Sexing Mice with Pictures! ~ How to Tell a Female (girl) Mouse from a Male (boy) Mouse

http://chinwags.invisionzone.com/index.php?showtopic=618


----------



## feorag

Yup! they poked me in the eye all right! If you get it wrong after looking at those Connor, there's no hope for you! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> Yup! they poked me in the eye all right! If you get it wrong after looking at those Connor, there's no hope for you! :lol2:


well billy is indeed FE 
















male

haha and the mouse is male  im hopeless with everything but hedgehogs and rabbits :whistling2: xx


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma it took me 37 years to find a man like Steve so dont give up hope just yet:lol2:


i wont lol dont worry 


i have met dice tonight :flrt:

she is just beautiful 

she was rude with me too :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i wont lol dont worry
> 
> 
> i have met dice tonight :flrt:
> 
> she is just beautiful
> 
> *she was rude with me too* :blush:


 
Sounds like she has picked up bad habits off Cat:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like she has picked up bad habits off Cat:whistling2:


lol i can honestly say cat has never tried to hump my chest :gasp::blush::lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Well what a day, this is turning into a mayhem week alright!!

Funny thing happened when getting the bus to hospital though-I had found a tenner in my purse which I had forgotten about anyway had a disabled pass anyway, just as well as the tenner was not there :gasp:.

Then I remembered I had not found the tenner-I had 'found' it in a dream the night before:blush:

Good news is I have the all ok to continue the injections:2thumb: 
but hubby had to rescue me from Salisbury hospital due to missing the last 
bus and having a poorly Katy which was tired also. 

Glad to be home.: victory:


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> Well what a day, this is turning into a mayhem week alright!!
> 
> Funny thing happened when getting the bus to hospital though-I had found a tenner in my purse which I had forgotten about anyway had a disabled pass anyway, just as well as the tenner was not there :gasp:.
> 
> Then I remembered I had not found the tenner-I had 'found' it in a dream the night before:blush:
> 
> Good news is I have the all ok to continue the injections:2thumb:
> but hubby had to rescue me from Salisbury hospital due to missing the last
> bus and having a poorly Katy which was tired also.
> 
> Glad to be home.: victory:


 
Oh dear doesnt sound a good day at all.:gasp:
Maybe you should change your name to Calamity Jane:whistling2: :lol2:

Only joking hun x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like she has picked up bad habits off Cat:whistling2:


PMSL!!!

Sounds like you had a bad day altogether Anna.

I've had a phone call tonight from my friend emma in Gloucester to say that Alison who runs the Somali Cat Club rescue scheme has very probably got a home lined up for Hurley - so that's great news! Course Emma left this message on my answer machine at tea-time asking me to ring Alison and Barry was in first so I never thought to check, cos I assumed he would have already done it! :bash: 

I just noticed the light flashing at 10:30 when I went to make a cup of tea and I wouldn't ring Alison at that time of night, so I'll have to try and find time to do it before I go out tomorrow.

Meeting Anyday Anne to you see!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> PMSL!!!
> 
> Sounds like you had a bad day altogether Anna.
> 
> I've had a phone call tonight from my friend emma in Gloucester to say that Alison who runs the Somali Cat Club rescue scheme has very probably got a home lined up for Hurley - so that's great news! Course Emma left this message on my answer machine at tea-time asking me to ring Alison and Barry was in first so I never thought to check, cos I assumed he would have already done it! :bash:
> 
> I just noticed the light flashing at 10:30 when I went to make a cup of tea and I wouldn't ring Alison at that time of night, so I'll have to try and find time to do it before I go out tomorrow.
> 
> Meeting Anyday Anne to you see!!


 
Oooo good news about Hurley eileen :2thumb:

and anna yes you have had an eventful day :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Hope it turns out to be a good home and they want her! Fingers crossed.

And now I'm off to bed - night!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Hope it turns out to be a good home and they want her! Fingers crossed.
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - night!!!


yeah bed is sounding good to me too lol 

nighty night hun x x x


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen fingers crossed the home offer works out


----------



## Emmaj

Morning all:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning Emma - but I see you're gone! :lol2:

Well me and Anyday Anne are off to a Christmas Fayre at a local fruit farm. It's usually pretty good, they have an "upmarket" food shop and get all the manufacturers to come along and give freebies and sell their stuff in a big marquee, so there are lots of goodies to munch on and drink! :2thumb: (my fav occupation :lol 

They also have another marquee with local crafters selling their stuff, so quite looking forward to it!


----------



## asm1006

Morning all

Have a fab day Eileen oh and hope your rehome goes ok too:2thumb:

Got to take Katy to dr today as think she may have a chest infection. 

Lots to do as having an Avon party tomorrow, always typical you have something planned and then your child gets poorly and plans go to pot:lol2:
My neighbours cat had a fit for no appeent reason yesterday:gasp: scared her s***less poor woman. The vet will investigate if he has another...

Anyway here is Baylee....don't you think she is looking good?









and one where I had to edit it:whistling2:she looked so fierce!


----------



## feorag

Hi Anna, she really is looking beautiful, but I think it _might_ be apparent that she knows it! :lol2:

Hope Katy's OK!


----------



## Emmaj

aye i had to go shoppin this morn and pay bills 

got dog food, kitty food and treats for the skunkies :lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Well its wild and windy here in Dorset. Brrrr

Katy saw dr and yup as thought has a chest infection poor lamb. 

Gone really dark now, think the heavens are about to open!


----------



## Emmaj

asm1006 said:


> Well its wild and windy here in Dorset. Brrrr
> 
> Katy saw dr and yup as thought has a chest infection poor lamb.
> 
> Gone really dark now, think the heavens are about to open!


its been pretty mild here today a tad cold like but no rain yet lol 

saying that the skys coming rather dark so will probs rain later on :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

forgot to add 

poor katy


----------



## Emmaj

its raining here now too 

sods law aint it always starts before school pick up time :devil:


----------



## leggy

Looks like my poor Pingu has cat flu  Vet said he will be ok he has some drops. The vet said to call if the poor lad seems ill.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Ive been to the sanctuary all day(Ive been up since 6.30 am:gasp We have lost a few hedgehogs for no apparant reason but have had more brought in so at the minute we have 24. The 3 tiny 3oz babies I had now weigh 1lb 4oz so at least they are doing well. Our ringworm boy is regrowing spines and is recovering well so thats some good news.
One of our longterm cats who is 4 and was the only remaining kitten out of a litter that died of FIP(shes lives in my friends house) has severe gingivitis that has been treated so many times has been kept in the vets for removal of most of her teeth. Her gums looked really inflamed and lumpy so the vet said the best option was to remove the teeth and it would take about 2 hours, poor Daisy May

The weather was fine until this afternoon when the heavens opened again.

I hope you have all had a good day and that Katy gets well soon, how old is she?


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> Looks like my poor Pingu has cat flu  Vet said he will be ok he has some drops. The vet said to call if the poor lad seems ill.


 
Poor Pingu I hope he recovers soon


----------



## Shell195

asm1006 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Have a fab day Eileen oh and hope your rehome goes ok too:2thumb:
> 
> Got to take Katy to dr today as think she may have a chest infection.
> 
> Lots to do as having an Avon party tomorrow, always typical you have something planned and then your child gets poorly and plans go to pot:lol2:
> My neighbours cat had a fit for no appeent reason yesterday:gasp: scared her s***less poor woman. The vet will investigate if he has another...
> 
> Anyway here is Baylee....don't you think she is looking good?
> image
> 
> and one where I had to edit it:whistling2:she looked so fierce!
> image


 
Fab photos shes a real stunner:flrt:

We rehomed an epileptic cat once, she was on treatment but it was very scary to see her fitting as cats do it in style


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Fab photos shes a real stunner:flrt:
> 
> We rehomed an epileptic cat once, she was on treatment but it was very scary to see her fitting as cats do it in style


goooooood evening all :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i nneed to rant *see skunk chat* xx


----------



## Emmaj

oooooo okies did you already rant ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> oooooo okies did you already rant ?


no not really  x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> no not really  x


 
Ooo okies then 

i have a grey puddy tat a sat on ma lap :whistling2:

she is stalking the skunks tails lol wafting about while they are eating :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Ooo okies then
> 
> i have a grey puddy tat a sat on ma lap :whistling2:
> 
> she is stalking the skunks tails lol wafting about while they are eating :lol2:


emma.... 

PLEASE can i move into your house?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> emma....
> 
> PLEASE can i move into your house?? xx


lol i dont have space :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol i dont have space :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


celler?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> celler?? xx


i have mushrooms growing in my cellar lol

it got damp when i had a leak landlord has sorted it so im waiting on it drying out now


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i have mushrooms growing in my cellar lol
> 
> it got damp when i had a leak landlord has sorted it so im waiting on it drying out now


its better than what call home now!!


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> its better than what call home now!!


why whats up with your home :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> why whats up with your home :gasp:


its not so much the home its the people in it... i bet im the only person living in a council estate with 3 siblings still here i just wanna get out and get away,,,, i wanna move but she wont let us its her fault im pee'd off in the first place x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> its not so much the home its the people in it... i bet im the only person living in a council estate with 3 siblings still here i just wanna get out and get away,,,, i wanna move but she wont let us its her fault im pee'd off in the first place x


i do think you sometimes forget your only 13 connor :lol2:

i wouldnt knock it if i was you, its not all nice and easy leaving home hun............you have rent, bills and alsorts else to pay out not to mention you need an income coming in in order to pay that all out 

I think just about everyone at somepoint has felt how you do hating living at home and wanting out


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> i do think you sometimes forget your only 13 connor :lol2:
> 
> i wouldnt knock it if i was you, its not all nice and easy leaving home hun............you have rent, bills and alsorts else to pay out not to mention you need an income coming in in order to pay that all out
> 
> I think just about everyone at somepoint has felt how you do hating living at home and wanting out


ahh well .... i just hate the rents ,,, im going for food anybody want some?? x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahh well .... i just hate the rents ,,, im going for food anybody want some?? x


 
no ta im good thanks:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> no ta im good thanks:2thumb:


GRRRRR shes home and shes already threatenin to gas or strangle my pets apparently tomorrow when im at school because she cant get in my rooom if she wasnt so fat she would be able to GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR you'd think i had the life of luxuary with the biggest bedroom and the nice pets but i have to share if i had my way it would be bed drawers and cages none of this telly wardrobes bunkbeds tables shit


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> GRRRRR shes home and shes already threatenin to gas or strangle my pets apparently tomorrow when im at school because she cant get in my rooom if she wasnt so fat she would be able to GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR you'd think i had the life of luxuary with the biggest bedroom and the nice pets but i have to share if i had my way it would be bed drawers and cages none of this telly wardrobes bunkbeds tables shit


 
:gasp: dosnt sound too good :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> :gasp: dosnt sound too good :gasp:


she isnt to good she goes mad if i dont go to school i go to school and she goes mad when she doesnt like something and its always "ill seell them to shell emma cat ditta and whoever they will be happy to take them for a tenner each!" she thinks it scares me but i know for fact she wont! x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> she isnt to good she goes mad if i dont go to school i go to school and she goes mad when she doesnt like something and its always "ill seell them to shell emma cat ditta and whoever they will be happy to take them for a tenner each!" she thinks it scares me but i know for fact she wont! x


well least she lets you have pets we were allowed a hamster each when we were young and that was it :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> well least she lets you have pets we were allowed a hamster each when we were young and that was it :lol2:


until i joined this forum i had a dog and that was it but i blame RFUK for my slowly building " addiction " my mum thinks im addicted to animals and computers !!!shes guinna do my room and make as much floor space as possible but until i get my drawers i aint gunbna have none im going to get me sister to pay a deposit on the chin and then go put a deposit on some!! :devil: xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> until i joined this forum i had a dog and that was it but i blame RFUK for my slowly building " addiction " my mum thinks im addicted to animals and computers !!!shes guinna do my room and make as much floor space as possible but until i get my drawers i aint gunbna have none im going to get me sister to pay a deposit on the chin and then go put a deposit on some!! :devil: xx


 
i would of loved a dog but nopes we wernt allowed :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well this room is just not getting tidy im gunna tidy up brb xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well this room is just not getting tidy im gunna tidy up brb xx


okies have fun :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Poor Pingu xxx

Shell you've had a busy one too eh?

Katy is 6 bless her. 

So knackered I could cry. Finished feeding the snakeys, doing the shopping etc and still not eaten. And the avon to sort for tomorrow. I am so tired and oh..never mind eh.


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> well least she lets you have pets we were allowed a hamster each when we were young and that was it :lol2:


I wasn't even allowed a hamster!! There's always someone worse off than you!!

Did anyone watch that programme about the 7 Staffy pups! :crazy: :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Yes I watched the staffy program. Poor puppies:bash:

Connor I was allowed a family dog and that was it so count yourself lucky. I used to feed all the manky stray cats and pigeons and take stray dogs home then when that wasnt enough I helped out at the local riding stables. I have always been addicted to animals and my parents used to say when you leave home you can have as many pets as you want ...........so I did and now they think Im barmy:lol2: Who cares


----------



## Shell195

Anna poor you and poor little girl, I hope shes feeling better soon


----------



## Emmaj

nopes i didnt see the programme


----------



## feorag

I used to go and knock of people's doors and ask if I could take their dogs for walks, I was so desperate to have a dog.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I used to go and knock of people's doors and ask if I could take their dogs for walks, I was so desperate to have a dog.


 
i used to do that too i was the local dog walker used to take them on my paper round with me too :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

right bedybyes for me now 

have along day ahead tomorrow 

night all 

xxxx


----------



## feorag

Yeh, I'm off to now! Speaky in the morning.

I'm off tomorrow and Iain and family are arriving in the afternoon for the weekend, so I'm a bit excited!!! :lol2:


----------



## leggy

*Update on Pingu*

I gave him his drops last night it hurt i was pissing blood out of my hand :gasp: I then used a towl for the other eye :2thumb: He was hyper last night my poor hubby was kept up with him hunting him :lol2:
As for pets as a kid we had rabbits dogs and Guineas. I had my first Kitten at about 4 and a big Toad at 8 : victory: I looked after them myself it was great


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Looks like my poor Pingu has cat flu  Vet said he will be ok he has some drops. The vet said to call if the poor lad seems ill.


Oh no hun i missed this 

hope the lil mite is okies 

his bro and sis have been fine hun wonder where its come from


----------



## leggy

No idea hun. Lucky we took him in as soon as he sneezed so got it early : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> No idea hun. Lucky we took him in as soon as he sneezed so got it early : victory:


 
awwwwww bless him give him an aunty em cuggle :flrt:

he bro and sis are bloomin loonies clyde is runing round with his head in an empty tissue box and bonnie is chasing him :lol2:


----------



## leggy

Sound just like Pingu. He's started chasing his tail now and pinched the pups bone last night :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Sound just like Pingu. He's started chasing his tail now and pinched the pups bone last night :lol2:


 
lol yeah clyde was stood sharing keonas food this morn and bonnie helped nanook even though they had their food in their bowls :lol2:

bonnie is laid across the back of my neck an clyde on my knee at the moment chilling :lol2:


----------



## feorag

leggy said:


> I gave him his drops last night it hurt i was pissing blood out of my hand :gasp: I then used a towl for the other eye :2thumb: He was hyper last night my poor hubby was kept up with him hunting him :lol2:


Poor boy. Did he bite you or scratch you? If he scratched try and clip his claws when he's calm and sleepy. Even if you can only take the tips of a couple at a time before he hypes up, you'll eventually get them all done - that should help at medication time.

Did the vet give you an anti-biotics as well? Just wondering cos, although cat flu is a virus, it's usual to give anti-b's too to prevent a secondary bacterial infection as the virus weakens their system and opens them up to bacterial infection which weakens them even more.


----------



## leggy

He just has eye drops at minut. Hubby took him in and says if Pingu seems to stop eating or bombing round then he's to go back in for more meds :sad: TBH you wouldent know he was ill as he is eating ok and still acting nuts. Its just the sneezing :gasp:


----------



## feorag

You didn't tell us what his symptoms were, so i presume if he's sneezing, then it's just sneezing and sore eyes?


----------



## leggy

Yes but his eyes arnt runny or sticky just had a redness when she had a close look. His temp was ok


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> Yes but his eyes arnt runny or sticky just had a redness when she had a close look. His temp was ok


Im sure he will be 100% soon


----------



## feorag

Me too! :2thumb: Kittens seem to shake off a lot of this stuff fairly easily.


----------



## Shell195

My laptop is driving me mad:bash: Sometimes when I post and press the button it comes up Ooops the link appears to be broken:bash: Its rubbish as the next attempt is fine.

I have spent today running round again. I have managed to order a new Mobile phone that should be here tomorrow or Monday as although I moan the kids are forever ringing when I escape for an hour, I actually feel very isolated without it

Its raining heavily here again:bash:


EDIT That post was my 3rd attempt Grrrr


----------



## Emmaj

hey peeps


----------



## feorag

My family are all here now so I've a houseful and loving it!!! Iain & Shirley went up to our local post office when they arrived and Mollie, Ellie and I took Skye for a walk.

Now we've just finished a fish & chip supper which was very nice :mf_dribble: and are sitting talking!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> My family are all here now so I've a houseful and loving it!!! Iain & Shirley went up to our local post office when they arrived and Mollie, Ellie and I took Skye for a walk.
> 
> Now we've just finished a fish & chip supper which was very nice :mf_dribble: and are sitting talking!


sounds fun i hate having family over most of the time unless its my grandad and grandma hehe

well for the past three hours and seven muinits i have busy none stop  xx


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> sounds fun i hate having family over most of the time unless its my grandad and grandma hehe
> 
> well for the past three hours and seven muinits i have busy none stop  xx


 
Why what have you been doing???


----------



## Emmaj

i think im here..........i may have a few beers inside me lol not caring about the scabby face :gasp::lol2:


----------



## feorag

What's up with your face???


----------



## Emmaj

im illergic to beer............or something in it 

so i get a sore scabby face as a result of drinking it 

its only occured over the last few months im going to the docs to find whats going on


----------



## feorag

:gasp: That would be my worst nightmare, cos bitter is about the only alchol I drink nowadays! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :gasp: That would be my worst nightmare, cos bitter is about the only alchol I drink nowadays! :lol2:


lol well i need to go docs to find out whats going on really but 2 things seem to trigger it off badly an they are lager and bleach lol


----------



## feorag

If it's only on your face, then you do need to check it out!


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol well i need to go docs to find out whats going on really but 2 things seem to trigger it off badly an they are lager and bleach lol


 
:gasp: You drink bleach:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

no shell lol i clean with bleach lol 

and eileen cos my face is a scabby scaley mess 

it itches an is so sore too


----------



## Emmaj

ok i have to go i have had too many beers and im not good company 


so i think i will say night night 

days like this shouldnt have to happen


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> ok i have to go i have had too many beers and im not good company
> 
> 
> so i think i will say night night
> 
> days like this shouldnt have to happen


Night hun I hope tomorrow is a better day xx


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I tried to post again last night, but the laptop froze for the third time!!! It's still connected to the internet, according to the laptop, but it just stops and the only way I can get back onto the websites I was on is to shut the whole thing down and start again! :devil: 

The second time it did it I had just authorised a PayPal payment for a traffic lead. It was so frustrating cos I didn't want to shut the computer down in case it was still processing. In the end I gave up, then had to wait a while and check to see if the payment had been made, which it hadn't and had to go through the whole procedure again! Very frustrating :devil:

How's your face this morning Emma? Back to normal I hope, but I do think you should have it investigated (which was what I was trying to post last night!)

It poured from the heavens late last night, but it's nice and sunny, with a little breeze today so I've no idea what we are doing. I know Iain and Shirley want to go shopping for stuff for the girls at one of our local retail outlets, so maybe Barry and I will take the girls out - if he doesn't want to go I'll just go out on my own.


----------



## Shell195

Morning Eileen:2thumb: Your problem sounds very similar to the one I have with my laptop and ist so frustrating. At the minute it is behaving perfectly
Ive got the sanctuary phone on divert today but it hasnt been ringing very often so Im not expecting it to be busy

Its windy here and looks like it will rain yet again


----------



## feorag

Yey! It's still bright sunshine here with only the slightest breeze!

I was gonna post last night about Skye and Iain. It's really weird, but that dog just seems to adore him! We noticed when they came the last time collect the girls that Skye seemed to be happy to lie down beside him, but last night it was glaringly obvious. After tea Iain lay down on the floor and Skye rushed over and lay down beside him and just seemed to be blissfully happy. Later on Iain got up and went and sat on a chair and Skye rushed after him and lay down at his feet. It was really lovely to watch.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

WHAT A CATTY THING TO DO!!

one is eating breakfast whilest watching the cat on the computer and then it decided to walk along my soulders and be reluctant to leave! then woooooooooooosh off falls the bleeding cherio bowl almost full to the brim, all over me the soofa the floor and even the dog!!! xx


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> WHAT A CATTY THING TO DO!!
> 
> one is eating breakfast whilest watching the cat on the computer and then *it *decided to walk along my soulders and be reluctant to leave! then woooooooooooosh off falls the bleeding cherio bowl almost full to the brim, all over me the soofa the floor and even the dog!!! xx


 
:gasp: shouldnt that read *she:whip:*


So Connor it was your fault for not keeping hold of the bowl :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: shouldnt that read *she:whip:*
> 
> 
> So Connor it was your fault for not keeping hold of the bowl :whistling2: :lol2:


 ITS a IT i was hungry and that was the last of the box......... 

needless to say they both ate about three off the floor and made it harder to clean by running around playing "ner ner im faster"  xx


----------



## feorag

quilson_mc_spike said:


> WHAT A CATTY THING TO DO!!
> 
> *one* is eating breakfast whilest watching the cat on the computer and then it decided to walk along my soulders and be reluctant to leave! then woooooooooooosh off falls the bleeding cherio bowl almost full to the brim, all over me the soofa the floor and even the dog!!! xx


:lol2: Shouldn't that be "I" - only posh people speak like that - so are you posh???


----------



## Emmaj

Morning 

eileen yeah im definately going to have it investigated 

its not too itchy this morn but its very flakey lol face dandruff LOL 

i have to book for a flu jab an ahem test so will ask them about it during them


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> :lol2: Shouldn't that be "I" - only posh people speak like that - so are you posh???


one does not wish to speak in such low form... pah xx


----------



## Shell195

Emma sounds like psoriasis to me. If it is that the doctor can give you some cream to help


Connor since when have you been posh:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Emma sounds like psoriasis to me. If it is that the doctor can give you some cream to help
> 
> 
> Connor since when have you been posh:lol2:


what does the term posh mean?

one does hope it isnt an insult :whistling2: x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

uploading some pictures atm to put on so watch out for them  xx


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> what does the term posh mean?
> 
> one does hope it isnt an insult :whistling2: x


 
POSH = 'very superior' 'high quality' Would I insult you Connor:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i would be very insulted if you didnt look at my picture thread!!:whip:

also....

" hi guys...

how does this cat dissappere?? she walks on the windowsill and then woosh gone then wooosh back just like that!!" says evi

walking behind the curtain you stupid dawwg hehe xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

just added a pic of missy  xx


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma sounds like psoriasis to me. If it is that the doctor can give you some cream to help
> 
> 
> Connor since when have you been posh:lol2:


yeah it more than likely is i suffer from psoriasis on my hands and in skin creases and on my scalp too 

so wouldnt surprise me in the slightest


----------



## Shell195

So how are you??


I fell asleep for about half an hour and woke at 7.00 thinking Im going to miss Emmerdale and was very confused when I couldnt find it:lol2: I very rarely fall asleep but it was very cosy curled up with the dogs:flrt:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i know i'm gonna get the whole "VETS NOW!" but, we can't get him there unntil monday, but Jaspers got a really weepy eye, i'm not talking a little bit, its alot and its a greeny colour, we think hes had a clawing from Oscar, but as i said, we can't get him to the vets untill monday, so is there anything we can do untill then to make him feel better?
it dosent seem to be effecting him much at all, every now and then he hasn't got it open properly
we keep wiping his eye with damp cotton wool.
x


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> So how are you??
> 
> 
> I fell asleep for about half an hour and woke at 7.00 thinking Im going to miss Emmerdale and was very confused when I couldnt find it:lol2: I very rarely fall asleep but it was very cosy curled up with the dogs:flrt:


yeah im good feel alot better today 

have just fed the skunkems and have chicken down my nails which is highly annoying :lol2:

yes shell its x factor night again hee hee


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well me mate has just gone homee ...

i has a brew...

a kitty...

and a decision... xx


----------



## Shell195

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i know i'm gonna get the whole "VETS NOW!" but, we can't get him there unntil monday, but Jaspers got a really weepy eye, i'm not talking a little bit, its alot and its a greeny colour, we think hes had a clawing from Oscar, but as i said, we can't get him to the vets untill monday, so is there anything we can do untill then to make him feel better?
> it dosent seem to be effecting him much at all, every now and then he hasn't got it open properly
> we keep wiping his eye with damp cotton wool.
> x


 
Get a tea bag and soak in boiling water.When its strong and cold bath his eye with it a few times a day. The tannin has antiseptic properties and will sooth the eye until you can get him to the vets on Monday. If you find his eye seals shut bathe it open and then add a smear of vaseline to the eyelids to stop it sticking


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Shell195 said:


> Get a tea bag and soak in boiling water.When its strong and cold bath his eye with it a few times a day. The tannin has antiseptic properties and will sooth the eye until you can get him to the vets on Monday


 thanks shell

You are full of wisdom :notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well me mate has just gone homee ...
> 
> i has a brew...
> 
> a kitty...
> 
> and a decision... xx


and what decision might that be ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeah im good feel alot better today
> 
> have just fed the skunkems and have chicken down my nails which is highly annoying :lol2:
> 
> yes shell its x factor night again hee hee


 
Haha someone sent me an email about the twins_ will forward it to you which address shall I use?_


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Haha someone sent me an email about the twins_ will forward it to you which address shall I use?_


send it to my google one i cant get onto msn it wont let me download the new one so thats why i aint been on msn :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

i have a rather odd question..

Zingi, who cant be picked up or held... he will attck (after being attacked by a human he doesnt liek people anymore) UNLESS your on his chair, he loves anyone on his chair..


Anyway... 
today i was sitting on the floor minding my own buisness reading a letter i had just recieved, and zingi walked up to me i didnt tlk to him or do anything, and he just bit me on the arm, rather hard....
i thought that was odd told him off, carrie don minding my own bbuisness... and he did it again, infact he did it three times, i then moved away...

why woudl he do this, i couldnt think of a reason, its really odd..


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> i have a rather odd question..
> 
> Zingi, who cant be picked up or held... he will attck (after being attacked by a human he doesnt liek people anymore) UNLESS your on his chair, he loves anyone on his chair..
> 
> 
> Anyway...
> today i was sitting on the floor minding my own buisness reading a letter i had just recieved, and zingi walked up to me i didnt tlk to him or do anything, and he just bit me on the arm, rather hard....
> i thought that was odd told him off, carrie don minding my own bbuisness... and he did it again, infact he did it three times, i then moved away...
> 
> why woudl he do this, i couldnt think of a reason, its really odd..


 
sounds like attention seeking to me 

though there could be other reasons that shell an eileen could help with


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> sounds like attention seeking to me
> 
> though there could be other reasons that shell an eileen could help with



its odd, reallllly odd... normally if he is angry or wants somthing he will hiss... or cry.


----------



## Shell195

I agree with Emma sounds like attention seeking to me too. Maybe he wanted some attention and you were ignoring him


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I agree with Emma sounds like attention seeking to me too. Maybe he wanted some attention and you were ignoring him


i wasnt perposfully ignoring him, he normally HATES attention so i was leaving him to it...

but it was a really hard bite... really unexpected...

oddness..


----------



## Emmaj

yeah i was thinking attention seeking 

havoc will bite me when he wants my attention too


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> yeah i was thinking attention seeking
> 
> havoc will bite me when he wants my attention too


maybe next time i see him i will give him lots of attention! hehe


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> maybe next time i see him i will give him lots of attention! hehe


 
lol i have clyde pulling my hair at the moment cos i stopped stroking him :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Tis very quiet in here tonight


----------



## Shell195

I thought that too:whip: We have been abandoned


----------



## Emmaj

I know lol

oooo wouldnt it be evil for simon if he had 2 acts in the bottom 2 tomorrow LOL


well tbh i thought all the acts were crap tonight apart from joe and stacey


----------



## Emmaj

*watches a tumble weed blow past*





:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Im not a Quwwn fan unlike Steve:lol2: Its just as well he was in work as he hates other people singing their songs



I take it that you have a gail:whistling2: We have no wind or rain at all :no1:

Ive just been and done the small furries and all the litter trays and waters, Ive just got the 3 Kongs to stuff which I will do later


----------



## Shell195

My friends not happy as she thinks she has ringworm which she will have caught off the hedgehog.......Ooooops


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im not a Quwwn fan unlike Steve:lol2: Its just as well he was in work as he hates other people singing their songs
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that you have a gail:whistling2: We have no wind or rain at all :no1:
> 
> Ive just been and done the small furries and all the litter trays and waters, Ive just got the 3 Kongs to stuff which I will do later


 
YAY someone to chat to lol 

nopes weathers ok here too i was just all lonely with noone to chat to :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My friends not happy as she thinks she has ringworm which she will have caught off the hedgehog.......Ooooops


 
Ooooo which hedgie ? a native one or APH ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo which hedgie ? a native one or APH ?


 
Hes a big native one that was perfect when released onsite a couple of months ago, he came back all crusty and bald. Hes nearly perfect now unlike my friend:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hes a big native one that was perfect when released onsite a couple of months ago, he came back all crusty and bald. Hes nearly perfect now unlike my friend:whistling2:


 
Hee hee urgh she has the lurgies :gasp::lol2:

its blooming cold tonight


----------



## Shell195

Ive got windows open Im that flipping warm:lol2: Hmmmm maybe Im having hot flushes:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive got windows open Im that flipping warm:lol2: Hmmmm maybe Im having hot flushes:gasp:


well i have had to put some scatter cushions across the bottom of the vestibule door as wind has picked up and its blowing a breeze under the door 

LOL yeah i reckon your having hot flushes hee hee


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe how quiet it is on here tonight.....................


----------



## Emmaj

I know  

you stopped chatting to me again :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Sorry hun I had my friend on the phone complaining about her ringworm on her arm and her chin


----------



## Shell195

Maybe the catchat ladies are all away having a big party and we arent invited:gasp: or they have put us on ignore:gasp::gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo yeah i wonder if thats what has happened tonight 


i have a bonnie swinging off my pj bottoms :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I so need new pics of them:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

I know they are getting hooooooooooje now clyde has just been watching a meal worm wriggling about and then eaten it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I know they are getting hooooooooooje now clyde has just been watching a meal worm wriggling about and then eaten it :lol2:


 
Hes getting ready for Im a celeb. tomorrow:whistling2: God I hate that program:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hes getting ready for Im a celeb. tomorrow:whistling2: God I hate that program:whip:


LOL yeah he probs is ha ha 

i find it really boring but my mum loves it 

he was eating crickets the other night havoc tried to mob me resulting in some escapees lol though they dint get far ha ha havoc an clyde sorted them out :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah he probs is ha ha
> 
> i find it really boring but my mum loves it
> 
> he was eating crickets the other night havoc tried to mob me resulting in some escapees lol though they dint get far ha ha havoc an clyde sorted them out :lol2:


If I ever get a loose cricket I have a huge herd of cats all peering where they can hear it


----------



## Shell195

Right Im gonna get toast and choccy then its bed time. Back in a min


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> If I ever get a loose cricket I have a huge herd of cats all peering where they can hear it


 
LOL they come in handy for a fair few things do cats dont they :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Right Im gonna get toast and choccy then its bed time. Back in a min


 
I think i may go make some horlics :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Eeeeewwwww I dont like Horlicks. I have Highlights dark choccy drink Mmmm


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Eeeeewwwww I dont like Horlicks. I have Highlights dark choccy drink Mmmm


 
i ran out of choccy 

im being mobbed by skunks i have some crisp breads with butter an cheese on :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i ran out of choccy
> 
> im being mobbed by skunks i have some crisp breads with butter an cheese on :gasp:


I have toast and tangerine marmalade and if Murphy gets any closer he will be in my mouth:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I have toast and tangerine marmalade and if Murphy gets any closer he will be in my mouth:lol2:


bonnie is now joinin in with them:devil:

i cant blooming have anything lol:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

right im off to bed me thinks im doing alot of yawning :lol2:

nighty night chat tomorrow x x x x


----------



## Shell195

Night night Im going now as well xxx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Your all light nighters....

i was in bed for 11 and up for 9 AM and im dressed just need to brush my teeth and straighten my hair!!  xx


----------



## Shell195

I didnt wake up until 9.45:gasp: Now Ive got loads to do and Im sat here drinking tea:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> I didnt wake up until 9.45:gasp: Now Ive got loads to do and Im sat here drinking tea:lol2:


i thought i was supposed to be the lazy one!!??


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i thought i was supposed to be the lazy one!!??


I have an excuse. Steve gets in from work at 6.15 am so the dogs start whining and wake me up so when he gets into bed I go back to sleep:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> I have an excuse. Steve gets in from work at 6.15 am so the dogs start whining and wake me up so when he gets into bed I go back to sleep:Na_Na_Na_Na:


yeah.,, but how long do the dogs keep you awake?? 15 mins or 15 hours if you whent to bed at a reasonable time you wouldnt be so tired even if they did wake you up :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I didnt wake up until 9.45:gasp: Now Ive got loads to do and Im sat here drinking tea:lol2:


LOL dont worry i did one worse shell 11.30:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL dont worry i did one worse shell 11.30:gasp:


:lol2: That makes me feel so much better


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: That makes me feel so much better


 
:lol2: i woke up at 7.30 with angel hugging my leg lol thought ahh will have another half hour and then woke up at 11.30 :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had a sad phone call from my friend. Sooty one of the resident rabbits at the sanctuary was found collapsed this morning. They rushed him to the vets were they gave him oxygen but he died on the table. A preliminary pm showed he died of a ruptured stomach:gasp: caused by a tumour. RIP Sooty, Sweep is going to miss you

We now need to find a female friend to keep Sweep company


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had a sad phone call from my friend. Sooty one of the resident rabbits at the sanctuary was found collapsed this morning. They rushed him to the vets were they gave him oxygen but he died on the table. A preliminary pm showed he died of a ruptured stomach:gasp: caused by a tumour. RIP Sooty, Sweep is going to miss you
> 
> We now need to find a female friend to keep Sweep company


if i remember rightly sooty and sweep where the giants?? xx


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had a sad phone call from my friend. Sooty one of the resident rabbits at the sanctuary was found collapsed this morning. They rushed him to the vets were they gave him oxygen but he died on the table. A preliminary pm showed he died of a ruptured stomach:gasp: caused by a tumour. RIP Sooty, Sweep is going to miss you
> 
> We now need to find a female friend to keep Sweep company


awwww  rip sooty


----------



## Emmaj

thought i would share this here too being its cat related :lol2:


LOLOL im in complete stitches 

Bonnie was sat on the back of the couch and clyde just made a great run up at her to jump on her..........bonnie jumped on window sill and clyde hit the window an slid down ha ha was like somat from a cartoon :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

WOW i have 153 post's in this thread!!!!!!!!

also i has new pics in my pic thread... xx


----------



## Emmaj

will go and have a looksie :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

quilson_mc_spike said:


> if i remember rightly sooty and sweep where the giants?? xx


Sooty and Sweep were in the large Aviary on the stable yard. Sooty was black and Sweep is Grey


----------



## Shell195

Emma its so funny when they do that. Elmo tries to attack the neighbours cat through the glass and ends up sliding down the window:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma its so funny when they do that. Elmo tries to attack the neighbours cat through the glass and ends up sliding down the window:lol2:


i couldnt stop laughing for ages and he looked at me as if to say why you do that mum hey ???:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

emma i NEED to come to your house.... and stay xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> emma i NEED to come to your house.... and stay xx


 
my house is a complete mad house as it is without having you stay too :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> my house is a complete mad house as it is without having you stay too :lol2::lol2::lol2:


i would make it more sane.... as i am THE most sane person in THE world xx


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i would make it more sane.... as i am THE most sane person in THE world xx


LOLOLOL whos been lying to you connor :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

11964 posts, what are you all talk about? May be I should just talk, right? I have 13 cats atm, 6 boys and 7 girls. In my life, I have 41 in total (oh and I am not really that old. lol.) and I have fostered over 200 cats in the last 15 - 20 years.

And cats rule in my house. :flrt: Whever you go, you just see a cat which is the best, even I know I am mad. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> 11964 posts, what are you all talk about? May be I should just talk, right? I have 13 cats atm, 6 boys and 7 girls. In my life, I have 41 in total (oh and I am not really that old. lol.) and I have fostered over 200 cats in the last 15 - 20 years.
> 
> And cats rule in my house. :flrt: Whever you go, you just see a cat which is the best, even I know I am mad. : victory:


LOL my word i didnt realise you had that many cats lol 

your like shell we have 2 mad cat women now :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL my word i didnt realise you had that many cats lol
> 
> your like shell we have 2 mad cat women now :lol2::lol2:


:blush: My vets all say that, I didn't even know how I could cope with 41 at the time but I did. I have 5 diabetic cats at one stage (+ 1 diabetic dog) and I lost my last one in Spring this year. I felt so lost because I haven't got that routine to do anymore. I help out others with their diabetic cats and am now an expert lol. 

Shell has more cats I think. Well I don't know in her life time, but she has more than I have now. :whistling2: 

I have just sorted my sitting room, you should see ALL the ornaments in the cupboard. They are all cats. In fact I should send you a MMS to show that to you. lol


----------



## Shell195

At last Felix, so whats your real name or is that really it:whistling2:


I have 17 cats at the minute so a few more than you at the minute but this is the most I have ever had at home. Do yours have peeing competitions when upset, if so join the club:lol2:
We chat about everything on here and use this thread to de-stress.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> :blush: My vets all say that, I didn't even know how I could cope with 41 at the time but I did. I have 5 diabetic cats at one stage (+ 1 diabetic dog) and I lost my last one in Spring this year. I felt so lost because I haven't got that routine to do anymore. I help out others with their diabetic cats and am now an expert lol.
> 
> Shell has more cats I think. Well I don't know in her life time, but she has more than I have now. :whistling2:
> 
> I have just sorted my sitting room, you should see ALL the ornaments in the cupboard. They are all cats. In fact I should send you a MMS to show that to you. lol


 
lol yeah i have to say i have had to remove my few orniments i had since bonnie and clyde came to live her lol 

i knew you had a fair few animals but wow didnt think that many :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I used to collect wooden cats as well as real ones:lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> lol yeah i have to say i have had to remove my few orniments i had since bonnie and clyde came to live her lol
> 
> i knew you had a fair few animals but wow didnt think that many :lol2:


I used to have blue tag to stick the ornaments down. It's a real pain when I have to dust them. Now it's better because most of my cats are OAPs and all they do is just sleep. 

Shell, yes I have a collection of wooden cats too, by my fire place. lol. :blush: I got a real bargain on ebay a few years ago, lots of cats ornaments for only a tenner. Shame they came from a smokey house, so I have to clean and air the ornaments for weeks. :whistling2: Still worth it because they are all nice cats.


----------



## Emmaj

mine are the porcelin bunnies that my grandad passed to me when he died 

also me to you orniments as well 

but with minimising my furniture in living room my display cabinate went so all my bears and bunnies are in the cupboard now :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> mine are the porcelin bunnies that my grandad passed to me when he died
> 
> also me to you orniments as well
> 
> but with minimising my furniture in living room my display cabinate went so all my bears and bunnies are in the cupboard now :lol2:


I used to have bunnies ornaments too, but now they are all sitting outside in the patio, getting a bit tatty now 'cos of the outside.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I used to have bunnies ornaments too, but now they are all sitting outside in the patio, getting a bit tatty now 'cos of the outside.


im just lucky i have a big built in cupboard to hide everything in and keep it safe :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I have no room in the sitting room, my cats (real ones or ornaments) come first, so that's why one year I decided bunnies are going to be displayed outside in the patio instead. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I have no room in the sitting room, my cats (real ones or ornaments) come first, so that's why one year I decided bunnies are going to be displayed outside in the patio instead. :blush:


 
LOL 

yeah i got rid of alot of furniture to make it easier on less dusting an floor moping too 

saying that my fire shelf seems to becoming cluttered again im gonna have to sort it somepoint lol


----------



## Shell195

Im absolutely furrious:devil::censor::bash::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Shell195 said:


> Im absolutely furrious:devil::censor::bash::devil::devil::devil::devil:


If it's for the reason I'm guessing I don't blame you! :devil::devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im absolutely furrious:devil::censor::bash::devil::devil::devil::devil:


why what have i missed ????


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> If it's for the reason I'm guessing I don't blame you! :devil::devil:


 
ooo tell megan tell


----------



## Shell195

Hatching Chickens and quails!


----------



## LoveForLizards

As above Emma. 

Cheeky and absolutely disgusting know-it-alls! :devil::devil:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> why what have i missed ????


I want to know too because I am nosey. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

and that is why i try not to stray too far away from the threads that people are nice on


----------



## Shell195

felix93 said:


> I want to know too because I am nosey. :blush:


 
click on the link above and read the comments aimed at me:devil:


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> click on the link above and read the comments aimed at me:devil:



I read it now. It's not the first time know it alls did that. Think last time I read was her having the disagreement with Cat about her chickens. Just let her be, why bother!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> click on the link above and read the comments aimed at me:devil:


 
I see i have been dragged into something yet again that has begger all to do with me


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> and that is why i try not to stray too far away from the threads that people are nice on


RFUK is a chat forum people think they like to judge and come into some sort of conclusion without knowing the fact. Most of them just think they are the perfect standard. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> RFUK is a chat forum people think they like to judge and come into some sort of conclusion without knowing the fact. Most of them just think they are the perfect standard. :bash:


yups your not far wrong there hun


----------



## Shell195

Im having to breath deeply I really am


----------



## Emmaj

thats why i just dont bother replying to such comments shell hun 

just gives people more ammunition hun


----------



## felix93

Oh I have 19 japanese quails, 14 chinese quails, lost count chickens, shall I reply? Think not. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

lol depends if your brave enough to or not :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Nah, I'd rather talk to my friends, no good in arguement. I usually just walk anyway if one starts.


----------



## Emmaj

aye its safer to stay out of them :lol2:

do you breed your cpq ?


----------



## felix93

cpq? oh Chinese Painted Quails, yes sometimes. I incubate the eggs. Male and females are kept together, I have all sort of colours. I also incubate the Japanese Quails eggs too. I stopped in the last few months because the aviary is full right now. I boiled the eggs and give them to the lizards and the chickens for calcium. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> cpq? oh Chinese Painted Quails, yes sometimes. I incubate the eggs. Male and females are kept together, I have all sort of colours. I also incubate the Japanese Quails eggs too. I stopped in the last few months because the aviary is full right now. I boiled the eggs and give them to the lizards and the chickens for calcium. :2thumb:


 
ooooo awww lil teeny weeny eggs lol i think the eggs are sooooooooo cute 

what colours do you have ?


----------



## felix93

Greyish blue, white, beige, cream, normal standard brown, yellow...I don't know the colour names though because I only just love to keep them, not serious about knowing all these colour terms. 

The hatcing rate is just so good, 10 out of 10 from all the quails, so I have to be careful how many I hatch each time. The babies are just so cute and they grow so fast. I hatched chicken eggs too, but success rate is not so good, but then I bought the eggs on ebay, it might be because of the journey, not too sure. I have the chicken eggs for brekkie and so on, so never really hatch my own. May be I should try it next year when it's laying season again.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Greyish blue, white, beige, cream, normal standard brown, yellow...I don't know the colour names though because I only just love to keep them, not serious about knowing all these colour terms.
> 
> The hatcing rate is just so good, 10 out of 10 from all the quails, so I have to be careful how many I hatch each time. The babies are just so cute and they grow so fast. I hatched chicken eggs too, but success rate is not so good, but then I bought the eggs on ebay, it might be because of the journey, not too sure. I have the chicken eggs for brekkie and so on, so never really hatch my own. May be I should try it next year when it's laying season again.


how and where do you keep your quail? i know some people keep them in rabbit hutches and such


----------



## Shell195

:2thumb: All done :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :2thumb: All done :lol2:


yay your back :flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> how and where do you keep your quail? i know some people keep them in rabbit hutches and such



In the chicken house. lol. 

I have a double garage, but only one car park in one, the other garage I have converted it into a guinea pigs and rabbits run as a big chicken house. The quails are in there too but all fenced up because they are very good in escaping. The newly hatched babies if I have any, I keep them in the rabbit cage until they are big enough to join the rest, and have to put basking lights on to keep them warm even they are in the reptile room. I lost a couple of babies before because they escaped from the rabbit cage and they froze to death by the time I got to them, even only a few hours later.


----------



## Shell195

Oooh we have chickens and quail in our animal sanctuary , oh sorry I mean collection:whistling2:


I dont mind taking advice but I dont do being spoken to like that:whip: With us being a registered charity its never just my decision it has to go in front of all 7 Trustees(me included) so I dont ever have the final say. In future I aint gonna say what I do or what I have as it causes to much hassle. I think I will just stick to this thread and the skunk one even though I dont have one


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> In the chicken house. lol.
> 
> I have a double garage, but only one car park in one, the other garage I have converted it into a guinea pigs and rabbits run as a big chicken house. The quails are in there too but all fenced up because they are very good in escaping. The newly hatched babies if I have any, I keep them in the rabbit cage until they are big enough to join the rest, and have to put basking lights on to keep them warm even they are in the reptile room. I lost a couple of babies before because they escaped from the rabbit cage and they froze to death by the time I got to them, even only a few hours later.


oooo cool i have always wanted some cpq but wouldnt be able to keep them outside 

so dont think it would be fair to get any 



Shell195 said:


> Oooh we have chickens and quail in our animal collection , oh sorry I mean sanctuary:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I dont mind taking advice but I dont do being spoken to like that:whip: With us being a registered charity its never just my decision it has to go in front of all 7 Trustees(me included) so I dont ever have the final say. In future I aint gonna say what I do or what I have as it causes to much hassle. I think I will just stick to this thread and the skunk one even though I dont have one


 
yay you have the bob whites too they are pretty quail as well :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been sorting my rats and things out so I dont have to do it later


----------



## Shell195

Whose going to be in the final 2 tonight??


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> oooo cool i have always wanted some cpq but wouldnt be able to keep them outside
> 
> so dont think it would be fair to get any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay you have the bob whites too they are pretty quail as well :flrt::flrt:


 
Pretty but naughty, we had the original male in the large aviary with the budgies and cockateils but he savaged the budgies so he is with a friend in a cat pen(no cat lol) We had 2 females but the bigger female killed the smaller one. They can be a bit horrible

Maybe I should ask the experts why LOL


----------



## felix93

Shell, but there are so many people out there, or even on this forum, always sitting on high horse and look down on people. Have you read thread in torts section? Some threads are meant to be very good for learning but there's always someone out there ruin it. I gave up reading them now. I'd rather being a dumb and not knowing instead. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

hmmmm i would like it to be danyel and jamie just to pee off simon lol 

though i think its gonna be lloyd and jamie


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> oooo cool i have always wanted some cpq but wouldnt be able to keep them outside
> 
> so dont think it would be fair to get any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay you have the bob whites too they are pretty quail as well :flrt::flrt:


Depending on what size of cage you keep them in really IMO. They stay on the ground most of the time anyway, I know a few keepers keep the quails in cages indoors. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Pretty but naughty, we had the original male in the large aviary with the budgies and cockateils but he savaged the budgies so he is with a friend in a cat pen(no cat lol) We had 2 females but the bigger female killed the smaller one. They can be a bit horrible
> 
> Maybe I should ask the experts why LOL


no its too scarey is that thought lol



felix93 said:


> Shell, but there are so many people out there, or even on this forum, always sitting on high horse and look down on people. Have you read thread in torts section? Some threads are meant to be very good for learning but there's always someone out there ruin it. I gave up reading them now. I'd rather being a dumb and not knowing instead. :whistling2:


 
i agree with you on that one :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Depending on what size of cage you keep them in really IMO. They stay on the ground most of the time anyway, I know a few keepers keep the quails in cages indoors. :2thumb:


 
Oooo what size of cage would you need then to keep them indoors 

do they smell if kept indoors though ?


----------



## felix93

No they don't smell. I clean the cage out every week. You have to make sure the gap in between (wire top I assume) is just not wide enough for the quails to squeeze through, but most rabbit / guinea pig cages are okay anyway. I have kept them in tall chinchilla cages before but they stay on the floor most of the time, so I use rabbit indoor cages. I fit a basking light on the top to make sure they are warm and my house is pretty warm, so when they are older, I gradually move the basking light away.


----------



## Shell195

CPQ chicks remind me of bumble bees they are so tiny:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> No they don't smell. I clean the cage out every week. You have to make sure the gap in between (wire top I assume) is just not wide enough for the quails to squeeze through, but most rabbit / guinea pig cages are okay anyway. I have kept them in tall chinchilla cages before but they stay on the floor most of the time, so I use rabbit indoor cages. I fit a basking light on the top to make sure they are warm and my house is pretty warm, so when they are older, I gradually move the basking light away.


OOOO okies i have a large rabbit cage thats sat empty at the moment :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> CPQ chicks remind me of bumble bees they are so tiny:flrt:


they are just so cute :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Preloved | x3 indoor cages for sale in Wakefield, West Yorkshire, UK

is that neer your house em?? xx


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> OOOO okies i have a large rabbit cage thats sat empty at the moment :whistling2::lol2:


Can get some eggs send to you. :whistling2: I originally bought the eggs on ebay, started from there a few years ago. Then now and again, I bought some new blood in (bought more eggs) and now I have lots. lol.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Can get some eggs send to you. :whistling2: I originally bought the eggs on ebay, started from there a few years ago. Then now and again, I bought some new blood in (bought more eggs) and now I have lots. lol.


i cant incubate though i dont have a incubator


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> Preloved | x3 indoor cages for sale in Wakefield, West Yorkshire, UK
> 
> is that neer your house em?? xx


nopes its quiet a way off from me is wakefield


----------



## Emmaj

OMG OMG i predicted right 

jamie and lloyd :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Emmaj said:


> nopes its quiet a way off from me is wakefield


its 15 miles away from me connor


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> i cant incubate though i dont have a incubator



I can hatch them and drop them off to you if you are near wakefield 'cos then it's probably just takes me an hour to get to you then. And I can kidnap Kaimi. :2thumb:

edit: how far away from you from Wakefield?


----------



## Shell195

I think Emma is part of the X factor Fix:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I can hatch them and drop them off to you if you are near wakefield 'cos then it's probably just takes me an hour to get to you then. And I can kidnap Kaimi. :2thumb:
> 
> edit: how far away from you from Wakefield?


LOL im 15 miles away from wakefield well thats what it said on preloved anyways :lol2:

Oooo yeah thats a though you could hatch them for me :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I think Emma is part of the X factor Fix:whistling2:


 
Nope nopes 

now is danny gonna get her own back on simon and send jamie home 

how do we think its gonna work ?


----------



## Shell195

I would say Jamie will go home as he doesnt have the cuteness factor


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> Nope nopes
> 
> now is danny gonna get her own back on simon and send jamie home
> 
> how do we think its gonna work ?


thats what im thinking , cos cheryl will keep him in anyway being her act


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I would say Jamie will go home as he doesnt have the cuteness factor


depends wether danni wants to get her own back on simon really as lloyd is killing that song 

jamie is by far better in this sing off 

but it depends on the tactics danni is gonna use


----------



## felix93

All I could read is all these x factor chat. :lol2:

Yes I don't mind hatching, it will take about 3 weeks though. If I remember right, it's usually about 18 - 21 days, but sometimes 2 weeks and a bit. Less days than chicken eggs anyway. 

If you confirm that for def, I will start doing the hatching this week, turn the incubator back on and then fingers crossed. I don't mind if I hacth more, I just keep them whatever anyway. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> thats what im thinking , cos cheryl will keep him in anyway being her act


yeps they are using these peoples lives as a grudge match at the moment the X Factor really has become ridiculas they have britains got talent for the likes of flipping jedward :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> yeps they are using these peoples lives as a grudge match at the moment the X Factor really has become ridiculas they have britains got talent for the likes of flipping jedward :devil:


yup  it should be about talent not popularity


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> All I could read is all these x factor chat. :lol2:
> 
> Yes I don't mind hatching, it will take about 3 weeks though. If I remember right, it's usually about 18 - 21 days, but sometimes 2 weeks and a bit. Less days than chicken eggs anyway.
> 
> If you confirm that for def, I will start doing the hatching this week, turn the incubator back on and then fingers crossed. I don't mind if I hacth more, I just keep them whatever anyway. :2thumb:


OOooo that would be fantastic hun 

how many would you reccommend me keeping together ?


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> yup  it should be about talent not popularity


 
OMG OMG 

louis ???? whats he playing at 

danni did the right thing 

whats gonna happen


----------



## Emmaj

Bye bye jamie 


arggggggggggggh people that can sing going to keep them darn twits in


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> Bye bye jamie
> 
> 
> arggggggggggggh people that can sing going to keep them darn twits in


i kno its stupid


----------



## felix93

I can't tell you if they are males or females though (ask the expert.:whistling2, but I have a lot of males and females together and they get on just fine. And I have quite a lot of females that I hatched, so the chances is like 50 50 % I think. 

Depending on how big is your cages, if the average size cage, I think about 4 to 6 for CPQ but if you want Japanese one, then probably 4 the max. Bear in mind, Japanese ones seem slower and not as jumpy, but then may be it's because they are bigger.


----------



## Shell195

The twins are a joke arent they. Did you see the email I sent you about them lol


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> i kno its stupid





Shell195 said:


> The twins are a joke arent they. Did you see the email I sent you about them lol


yups i completely agree and yups i did shell :2thumb:


----------



## felix93

Now I know why I don't bother x factor. lol


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I can't tell you if they are males or females though (ask the expert.:whistling2, but I have a lot of males and females together and they get on just fine. And I have quite a lot of females that I hatched, so the chances is like 50 50 % I think.
> 
> Depending on how big is your cages, if the average size cage, I think about 4 to 6 for CPQ but if you want Japanese one, then probably 4 the max. Bear in mind, Japanese ones seem slower and not as jumpy, but then may be it's because they are bigger.


I know but japs aint as cute an prettyful lol 

Oooo well the cage is its big cant remember the actual size i know its a big one though :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Now I know why I don't bother x factor. lol


hee hee we have a weekly moan about the x factor lol


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> I know but japs aint as cute an prettyful lol
> 
> Oooo well the cage is its big cant remember the actual size i know its a big one though :lol2:


I think they are just as cute.

You can text / pm to confirm that, it doesn't take long for them to hatch anyway and so far my quails still lay, although they might stop soon as Winter is here. My chickens stop laying already.


----------



## Emmaj

yep will find out the tape measure tomorrow and measure it :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL what a bizzarre line up for im a celebrity :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I like to see them suffer :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I like to see them suffer :2thumb:


hee hee yeah i do like the bush tucker trials :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Is Katie Price in this year? There was rumours she would be, not sure if it was true or not and really don't entertain the idea of watching I'm A Celeb GMOOH this year!


----------



## Emmaj

LoveForLizards said:


> Is Katie Price in this year? There was rumours she would be, not sure if it was true or not and really don't entertain the idea of watching I'm A Celeb GMOOH this year!


i think she is possibly is the surprise


----------



## felix93

Don't like her. She has a funny mouth. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I dont do Im a Celeb it annoys me.

Emma our Japanese boy is soooooo tame he sits on your shoe then when you pick him up hes so relaxed and makes cute noises
Hes very happy with his wife at the minute but still runs over to see anyone who goes in. Weve got them in a 14ft aviary with the budgies and cockateils


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Bloody hell - I take a day off to enjoy my family and all hell breaks loose!! :lol2:

6 or more pages on this thread to read through and then that cr*p thread that got fclosed pdq!! No wonder you were mad Shell!!

I thought Louis was making the tactical vote tonight! I think he knew Danni would vote to keep Jamie so he voted the other way to take it to deadlock, cos he guessed Lloyd might be more popular with the public. Either that or he voted Jamie out cos he saw him as a bigger threat to the eejits!


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Don't like her. She has a funny mouth. :whistling2:


 
LOL 



Shell195 said:


> I dont do Im a Celeb it annoys me.
> 
> Emma our Japanese boy is soooooo tame he sits on your shoe then when you pick him up hes so relaxed and makes cute noises
> Hes very happy with his wife at the minute but still runs over to see anyone who goes in. Weve got them in a 14ft aviary with the budgies and cockateils


awww that sounds so sweet hmmm maybe i could find another cage an have some japs aswell LOL



feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell - I take a day off to enjoy my family and all hell breaks loose!! :lol2:
> 
> 6 or more pages on this thread to read through and then that cr*p thread that got fclosed pdq!! No wonder you were mad Shell!!
> 
> I thought Louis was making the tactical vote tonight! I think he knew Danni would vote to keep Jamie so he voted the other way to take it to deadlock, cos he guessed Lloyd might be more popular with the public. Either that or he voted Jamie out cos he saw him as a bigger threat to the eejits!


 
helloooooo eileen lol we have been busy lol 

yeah i agree with the tactics of tonight though i think how the judges are doing things is pretty unfair :devil:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell - I take a day off to enjoy my family and all hell breaks loose!! :lol2:
> 
> 6 or more pages on this thread to read through and then that cr*p thread that got fclosed pdq!! No wonder you were mad Shell!!
> 
> I thought Louis was making the tactical vote tonight! I think he knew Danni would vote to keep Jamie so he voted the other way to take it to deadlock, cos he guessed Lloyd might be more popular with the public. Either that or he voted Jamie out cos he saw him as a bigger threat to the eejits!


 
Its been very quiet without you Eileen and last night it was just me and Emma:lol2:

Yes I got seriously annoyed about that incident, I was FURIOUS:devil: as you can tell:lol2:
Hope you have had a nice time with your family


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Its been very quiet without you Eileen and last night it was just me and Emma:lol2:
> 
> Yes I got seriously annoyed about that incident, I was FURIOUS:devil: as you can tell:lol2:
> Hope you have had a nice time with your family


aye we was all lonely last night 

hmm yeah the lovely thread i got dragged into without even posting on it :gasp:


----------



## sundia

HI EVERYONE!!!


slightly hypa as just got back from weekend of paintballing 


my oh mum baby sat our cat and from what i heard saskia did not behave herself


----------



## Shell195

I wonder why the rest of the forum cant be like us lot?? We dont ever feel the need for name calling and slating as we all get along even if we agree to disagree. I think its called respecting other peoples opinions


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Poor horse


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> slightly hypa as just got back from weekend of paintballing
> 
> 
> my oh mum baby sat our cat and from what i heard saskia did not behave herself


 
Oooooo you had a fun weekend then lol @ naughty kitty for the sitter hee hee just like kids init 



Shell195 said:


> I wonder why the rest of the forum cant be like us lot?? We dont ever feel the need for name calling and slating as we all get along even if we agree to disagree. I think its called respecting other peoples opinions


exactly i suppose because other people like to tantrum if they dont get their own way so then start shouting and name calling


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> slightly hypa as just got back from weekend of paintballing
> 
> 
> my oh mum baby sat our cat and from what i heard saskia did not behave herself


 

Hello, that sounds much more fun than shopping and cleaning:lol2:

Im sure your OH Mum loved cat sitting your kitty:flrt:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> Oooooo you had a fun weekend then lol @ naughty kitty for the sitter hee hee just like kids init
> 
> 
> 
> exactly i suppose because other people like to tantrum if they dont get their own way so then start shouting and name calling


lol that funny thing was she waited till AFTER she has hoovered before she shreaded up 3 rolls of toilet roll


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Poor horse


I know i cringed when i saw the horses having to swim with the riders on their backs :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> lol that funny thing was she waited till AFTER she has hoovered before she shreaded up 3 rolls of toilet roll


LOL thats the way to do it ha ha :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Hello, that sounds much more fun than shopping and cleaning:lol2:
> 
> Im sure your Mum loved cat sitting your kitty:flrt:


yup it was fun except a group of 20 got kicked out the place but refused to leave to a police squad van turned up to take em away. 

lol she thinks satan in inside her


----------



## Emmaj

LOOOOOOOL LOOOOOOOOOOL LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL @ Lucy benjamin sat on the edge of the plane door :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im bored:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

well i must say getting the kittens has been a good infulence on the skunks...............they have all started using the litter tray :lol2:

still get skunk accidents but im so impressed at the fact that they are using the tray now and again 

havoc has just jumped down of keonas back and plodded over to the litter tray had a piddle and gone back to his spot on keonas back :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im bored:bash:


hee hee i just wroted an excited essay for you :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> well i must say getting the kittens has been a good infulence on the skunks...............they have all started using the litter tray :lol2:
> 
> still get skunk accidents but im so impressed at the fact that they are using the tray now and again
> 
> havoc has just jumped down of keonas back and plodded over to the litter tray had a piddle and gone back to his spot on keonas back :lol2:


Have you experienced when you pick any of your skunks up when they didn't want to be picked up, they shoot poo out? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee i just wroted an excited essay for you :lol2:


 
Where:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Have you experienced when you pick any of your skunks up when they didn't want to be picked up, they shoot poo out? :whistling2:


you mean the farty poo's?

yesh i have the odd one or 2 of them lol 

usually after they have had chicken, mealies, tuna or anything other than veg:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Emmaj said:


> well i must say getting the kittens has been a good infulence on the skunks...............they have all started using the litter tray :lol2:
> 
> still get skunk accidents but im so impressed at the fact that they are using the tray now and again
> 
> havoc has just jumped down of keonas back and plodded over to the litter tray had a piddle and gone back to his spot on keonas back :lol2:


here lol


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> you mean the farty poo's?
> 
> yesh i have the odd one or 2 of them lol
> 
> usually after they have had chicken, mealies, tuna or anything other than veg:lol2:


Farty poo? Another new term to me. :gasp:

Yes I picked Mack up from the spot he is not allowed in the past few weeks, he shot out poo to me. Thanks gawd they are not mushy poo though. But it's still not nice because I was in my PJs. So in case the poo shot onto my PJ, I had to get wash and change. :blush:


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> Where:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Farty poo? Another new term to me. :gasp:
> 
> Yes I picked Mack up from the spot he is not allowed in the past few weeks, he shot out poo to me. Thanks gawd they are not mushy poo though. But it's still not nice because I was in my PJs. So in case the poo shot onto my PJ, I had to get wash and change. :blush:


LOL yeah i know that one too usually goes all down my bloomin leg :blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah i know that one too usually goes all down my bloomin leg :blush::lol2:


Well next time don't hold yours too nearer to you. :whistling2:


----------



## skink-king

cats are evil and i cannot be resposible for my actions if they enter my garden again


----------



## Emmaj

skink-king said:


> cats are evil and i cannot be resposible for my actions if they enter my garden again


 
cats are not evil :gasp:

well not all of them are


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Well next time don't hold yours too nearer to you. :whistling2:


 
LOL i wasnt expecting it or i wouldnt have done :lol2:


----------



## skink-king

Emmaj said:


> cats are not evil :gasp:
> 
> well not all of them are


they are, you have no idea what they have done to me and my garden


----------



## felix93

skink-king said:


> cats are evil and i cannot be resposible for my actions if they enter my garden again


 
This is what I read all the time and true I thought about them before I had cats too, donkey years ago now because my Yorkie went out to have a pee in the morning and I was still half asleep, he came back with all cat poo on his head. So imagined how annoyed I was at the time, I wanted to go back to bed, not giving a bath to a Yorkie at like 6am in the morning. :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

skink-king said:


> they are, you have no idea what they have done to me and my garden


 
well it aint my cats as they are indoor cats :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> This is what I read all the time and true I thought about them before I had cats too, donkey years ago now because my Yorkie went out to have a pee in the morning and I was still half asleep, he came back with all cat poo on his head. So imagined how annoyed I was at the time, I wanted to go back to bed, not giving a bath to a Yorkie at like 6am in the morning. :whip:


 
hee hee is his nickname since then been poophead ?:lol2:

sorry hee hee


----------



## Shell195

Nor mine as they are enclosed cats. I dont understand how they can wreck your garden as I have 17 that use my garden and it looks like this


----------



## felix93

Yup, all my cats are indoors cats too. Just I have like zillions of litter trays to clean out twice or three times a day. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> hee hee is his nickname since then been poophead ?:lol2:
> 
> sorry hee hee


 
It wasn't funny at the time, I think I have given him 3 or 4 bath that day because I kept on smelling the poo on his head. And I was like crazy at the time, I put a big ribbon on his head and he hated it, so he tried everything to get rid of that ribbon. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> It wasn't funny at the time, I think I have given him 3 or 4 bath that day because I kept on smelling the poo on his head. And I was like crazy at the time, I put a big ribbon on his head and he hated it, so he tried everything to get rid of that ribbon. :blush:


hee hee the ribbon was your payback 

i have to say i reckon i wouldnt have been a happy bunny either specially if i was wanting to go to bed again too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

The worse thing is when the dogs get into the litter trays:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The worse thing is when the dogs get into the litter trays:devil:


 
LOL why are dogs attracted to cat shizer ?

it dosnt even smell nice or look nice lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Nor mine as they are enclosed cats. I dont understand how they can wreck your garden as I have 17 that use my garden and it looks like this
> 
> image


 
hee hee your garden is lovely it looks like a jungle


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee your garden is lovely it looks like a jungle


 
The cats love it and in the good weather play chase and climb the apple trees. I love watching them


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The cats love it and in the good weather play chase and climb the apple trees. I love watching them


Oooo will have to come watch that in the summer :2thumb:

well i have got my horlics so having that then bed :lol2:


----------



## skink-king

Shell195 said:


> Nor mine as they are enclosed cats. I dont understand how they can wreck your garden as I have 17 that use my garden and it looks like this
> 
> image


 
mine has a pond and alot of flowers and stuff and they pretty much covered my garden in a layer of shit and killed some fish worth over a £100 that had been there years and we had some mating pairs aswell:bash:


----------



## Shell195

skink-king said:


> mine has a pond and alot of flowers and stuff and they pretty much covered my garden in a layer of shit and killed some fish worth over a £100 that had been there years and we had some mating pairs aswell:bash:


 
Maybe you should invest in one of these
Scarecrow Cat | Scarecrow Water | Scarecrow Sprinkler


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Oooo will have to come watch that in the summer :2thumb:
> 
> well i have got my horlics so having that then bed :lol2:


 
Ok hun speak tomorrow when you eventually go:lol2:


----------



## skink-king

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should invest in one of these
> Scarecrow Cat | Scarecrow Water | Scarecrow Sprinkler


no point now they got them all


----------



## freekygeeky

the worst thing is scooby, he has taken a liking to LAYING in the litter tray before pooing... YUM

he now stinks.. ALL the time


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hope you have had a nice time with your family


Yes I did thanks! :2thumb:



Emmaj said:


> hmm yeah the lovely thread i got dragged into without even posting on it :gasp:


:lol2: I noticed that - pretty clever of you!!



skink-king said:


> cats are evil and i cannot be resposible for my actions if they enter my garden again


A bit of a random post on a cat lovers' thread 


skink-king said:


> mine has a pond and alot of flowers and stuff and they pretty much covered my garden in a layer of shit and killed some fish worth over a £100 that had been there years and we had some mating pairs aswell:bash:


Well my cats are confined to my garden too and although I dig up the occasional cr*p it hasn't killed or spoiled anything in my garden and I have a pond with about 14 large fish in, 4 of which are Orfe which are known for floating near the edge of a pond and my cats have never killed or even caught anyof them!


----------



## Shell195

Sooooooooooo Eileen when do the family go back home?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

goodnight all lya im going peep for the next ady ahead... xx


----------



## Emmaj

Morning all :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning:2thumb: Ive just had a phone call off my ex hubby who fell downstairs last night(probably drunk in a club) and has woken up this a.m. with what he thinks is a broken shoulder. He cant drive due to his injury and is having trouble getting a lift. I offered to go over and take him but he said he will be alright as someone is getting back to him.
The problem is once Sophie knows she will want to go over instead of going to work:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Morning:2thumb: Ive just had a phone call off my ex hubby who fell downstairs last night(probably drunk in a club) and has woken up this a.m. with what he thinks is a broken shoulder. He cant drive due to his injury and is having trouble getting a lift. I offered to go over and take him but he said he will be alright as someone is getting back to him.
> The problem is once Sophie knows she will want to go over instead of going to work:whip:


Looks like you have an exciting day ahead of you if he gets back to you :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooooo Eileen when do the family go back home?


They've gone! They left last night. The girls aren't at school today, so they left after tea, whereas normally they leave earlier to get the girls to bed for school.



Shell195 said:


> Morning:2thumb: Ive just had a phone call off my ex hubby who fell downstairs last night(probably drunk in a club) and has woken up this a.m. with what he thinks is a broken shoulder. He cant drive due to his injury and is having trouble getting a lift. I offered to go over and take him but he said he will be alright as someone is getting back to him.
> The problem is once Sophie knows she will want to go over instead of going to work:whip:


Ex-husbands! Who would have them, eh?? :roll:

Well Barry and I were planning to tidy up garden ready for winter today and I was gonna plant some pansies in a hanging basket, but it's wick up here! Raining and far too wet to do any gardening, so I don't know what we're doing.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> They've gone! They left last night. The girls aren't at school today, so they left after tea, whereas normally they leave earlier to get the girls to bed for school.
> 
> Ex-husbands! Who would have them, eh?? :roll:
> 
> Well Barry and I were planning to tidy up garden ready for winter today and I was gonna plant some pansies in a hanging basket, but it's wick up here! Raining and far too wet to do any gardening, so I don't know what we're doing.


 
Oh dont i know its raining lol i got drenched when i took lew to school 

had to get changed and dry my hair when i got back it was raining that bad


----------



## felix93

It's sunny here. lol Well it has been raining and pretty windy at around 6ish this morning, but then it stops. Sun came out and my patio floor is dried already.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> It's sunny here. lol Well it has been raining and pretty windy at around 6ish this morning, but then it stops. Sun came out and my patio floor is dried already.


no such luck of sun here grrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## feorag

It's not stopped raining yet - there's a stream running down the kerbside of our street! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

tis still raining here too not as heavily as it was this morning though


----------



## felix93

See you should live around where I am, it's sunny here, the gardeners are here to do my garden and the hedges too, so I will have lines on my lawn later today. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

oooo actually the sun is tryin to come out here too now lol

its still bloomin cold though :lol2:


----------



## felix93

I have only been out to empty the water from the fish tank, but I don't think it's very cold here, just pretty windy. I don't mind this sort of weather though but I hate hot Summer.


----------



## Emmaj

Oh no give me the warm weather anyday lol im a whimp in the cold :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I don't do 'hot' either! I love spring and autumn cos the temps suit me fine! The only advantage to winter, compared to summer for me (temperature wise) is that I can add enough clothes to keep me warm, whereas in the summer I can't get any more off (leastways not without creating mass sickness hysteria throughout the town! :lol2


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I don't do 'hot' either! I love spring and autumn cos the temps suit me fine! The only advantage to winter, compared to summer for me (temperature wise) is that I can add enough clothes to keep me warm, whereas in the summer I can't get any more off (leastways not without creating mass sickness hysteria throughout the town! :lol2


hee hee an arrestable offence stripping off in public :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yey! I can see blue sky and sun - but it's still too wet to do any garden tidying! :sad:


----------



## felix93

feorag said:


> Yey! I can see blue sky and sun - but it's still too wet to do any garden tidying! :sad:


Wanna see my lovely garden with newly done lines. :flrt:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Hey guys!
Just got back from the vets, Jasper has conjunctivitis and we have some drops for him, he's been coughing too so the vet said its probably a hairball but if not he could have feline asthma!


----------



## MSL

hello loveys......
havent been on much, when I have it seems to be to sell stuff!
hope everyone is ok...i keep having a quick read to try and catch up but its just not happening!!!
I have pleurisy ...again and have been quite ill this time...so not really up to much these days!
Hope everyone is ok and all animals doing ok..........hopefully speak soon....
P X


----------



## Shell195

Well Im back now. Sophie took the day off work and we took him to hospital as hes such a baby and wont go. They thought he had a dislocated shoulder and possibly a fracture bit x rays showed he had popped his A.C. joint, its the bit on the top of the shoulder were it dips in.Hes gone home in a sling and he has to go to fracture clinic tomorrow. When we took him back home Sophie insisted that we stay for a bit as he looked helpless :yeahright:
After ringing his Mother we then ended up visiting my Ex father in law in the care home he is at as he has Alzheimers. Its quite sad as he doesnt really remember us but he had a vague flashback of me performing magic tricks on a stage and then touring the country as I was so good :gasp: It actually made me laugh as well as the story about the 2 inch high swedish lady that stayed in another room. On the way out a poor lady tried to sell us the contents of a carrier bag as it was Quality stuff and she couldnt afford to buy it herself. It was a box of latex gloves and an empty plastic bottle. I hope I NEVER get like that its awful.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well missy is attackiong my with kisses  xx


----------



## Amalthea

Been a pretty busy weekend... Sorry I've been AWOL. How're you all doing?? Got a busy night ahead... Puppy school and a few Ann Summers deliveries. And then gary is off to Scotland tomorrow morning til Thursday. I can't really go with him now we've got the mutt. But Diesel is gonna be man of the house (Lou's not impressed with that, I might add) and will keep me company.


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear you're not well Penny - hope you feel better soon. I've never had pleurisy, but know of friends who have and it's no fun! 

Shell, if you're free over the Christmas could I book your magic act please?? :whistling2: Sounds really great! :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear you're not well Penny - hope you feel better soon. I've never had pleurisy, but know of friends who have and it's no fun!
> 
> Shell, if you're free over the Christmas could I book your magic act please?? :whistling2: Sounds really great! :2thumb: :lol2:


 Thankyou...and I have to go to work tommorrow...I dont mind saying I feel a bit sorry for myself today


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen, he was actually telling his daughter that I was a famous person:gasp: It was very sad to see him like that but also sort of funny
He was trying to eat tissues too as he didnt remember what he should do with them.You have to laugh or you would cry. Poor Steve was left at home dogsitting while I had an Ex day, ex husband,ex mother in law and ex sister in law:lol2:

Penny I hope you feel better soon, my sister hasnt long recovered from pleurisy and it was very painful


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I don't do 'hot' either! I love spring and autumn cos the temps suit me fine! The only advantage to winter, compared to summer for me (temperature wise) is that I can add enough clothes to keep me warm, whereas in the summer I can't get any more off (leastways not without creating mass sickness hysteria throughout the town! :lol2


 
How very creepy:gasp: My favourite seasons are spring and autumn too. I hate being to hot and I dont like the cold


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Penny my mum had pleurisy and she was very poorly with it, I hope you feel better soon.

Jen i watched a certain vampire film on saturday and thought of you! :lol2:
Shell I've been doing about care homes etc for my course and it's very sad. 

Eileen it's good to hear you've had a nice time with your rellies :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

hope you feel better soon penny 


good evening ladies :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> How very creepy:gasp: My favourite seasons are spring and autumn too. I hate being to hot and I dont like the cold


Told you - we're clones living identical lives at opposite sides of the country! :lol2:

Well, remember me saying last week that I had taken the wrong dog to training class with me cos Skye was so good?? Well, this week I definitely had the right one! :lol2:

His heelwork was incredibly good and the instructor kept saying he was doing very well. Then we did the "down" - now usually I have to wrestle him to the ground, but tonight's first down he heard me say it and saw me bending over and he dropped down straight away - me very chuffed!! Then we did the weave between exercise, where all the dogs are lying in a circle and one by one each dog walks between each of them while their owners tell them to "leave" and keep them in the down position. When it was our turn to weave, Skye was excellent, his heelwork was great and he made no attempt to be friendly to any of the dogs. Then when we got back to our place and I stopped and said "down" he literally threw himself on the ground flat out like a bag of sh*te :lol: and everyone burst out laughing!

Then we came to the long "stay" and that's when it all went pear shaped! :lol2: Me and the guy with the beardie were last to go and we were joking that we should have gone first so as to make all the other dogs look good. I put Skye in the sit position and started to walk away, having elected _not_ to have the instructor hold the leader - got half way down the hall and he ran towards me, took him back and started again (at which point last week he stayed!) but this time no good! So I went back, put the lead on and the instructor held the lead. Half way down the hall he started out for me and of course the lead pulled him back and she pushed him into the sit position, whereupon he turned round and clocked this total stranger holding onto him and went barmy! He jumped, he somersaulted, he stood on his hindlegs, he squealed and she just stayed there holding the lead until he finally gave up and sat and watched me! Eventually when he had calmed down enough, she told me to call him and then he came!

*THEN* we came to the "fetch". Last week he fetched his ball straight back and I was gobsmacked - not this week. He went and fetched it straight away and decided he was out on a field playing and ran all over the hall with the ball, anywhere but bring it back to me!! :roll: So tonight I think we were class dunces! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwww bless skye lol he just decided he wanted to be mr mischief tonight


----------



## Shell195

Eileen maybe we are long lost sisters:gasp:

Even though Skye was a bit naughty tonight you have still made great progress with him and it wont be long until he shows them all how clever he is:2thumb: on the other hand he may just decide he loves being the class clown :lol:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Bean's no good at our class either :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Eileen maybe we are long lost sisters:gasp:
> 
> Even though Skye was a bit naughty tonight you have still made great progress with him and it wont be long until he shows them all how clever he is:2thumb: on the other hand he may just decide he loves being the class clown :lol:


yes i think you both are too LOL


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Bean's no good at our class either :blush:


 

But when you are that small amd cute you dont need to be obediant:whistling2:

Sorry to here you have had a bit of trouble with the 2 of them. I find bitches can be evil and do hold grudges but it usually stops when they are spayed. Ive had one fight in my lot when 2 bitches playing got tangled in one of their collars(they now wear none when at home) I stopped the fight but it took a while for them to be trusted without supevision and even now I watch them like a hawk(these were adult bitches and the GSD wasnt spayed at the time but the Staffie cross was)). Dont send Chilli away as this will make it worse, I think its her trying to show her dominance over Bean.
Have you tried a puzzle treat ball for Chilli as terriers are too clever for their own good(thats why I love them) Im sure things will settle down soon just try not to do anything that triggers the aggression.
I wouldnt reply on thread as Im sick of certain people who make stupid remarks about things they know nothing about


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen maybe we are long lost sisters:gasp:


:roll2: PMSL!!



Shell195 said:


> Even though Skye was a bit naughty tonight you have still made great progress with him and it wont be long until he shows them all how clever he is:2thumb: on the other hand he may just decide he loves being the class clown :lol:


He has indeed made great progress, but he was the class clown tonight, that's for sure! Usually it's the beardie or the golden retriever puppy who are! It did serve me right cos I was giggling away at the retriever puppy when he was in the "down" cos he was flat on his back rolling around and his owner couldn't get him to concentrate at all and the beardie owner hasn't a clue (he's pretty old - even older than me! :gasp so the beardie was just being daft all night! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

simba has a tick


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> simba has a tick


 
I hate ticks they are disgusting


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I hate ticks they are disgusting


agrreeeed ive tried today to get it off 
ive failed so far


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> agrreeeed ive tried today to get it off
> ive failed so far


Cover the tick with vaseline or cooking oil and it will drop off naturally when it suffocates


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Cover the tick with vaseline or cooking oil and it will drop off naturally when it suffocates


done licked off within seconds


----------



## feorag

I've tried really hard from a humanistic point of view to understand what its existence is about for for and I just can't think of one, so have come to the conclusion that ticks are gross, disgusting, blood sucking horrors who serve no useful purpose whatsoever!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I've tried really hard from a humanistic point of view to understand what its existence is about for for and I just can't think of one, so have come to the conclusion that ticks are gross, disgusting, blood sucking horrors who serve no useful purpose whatsoever!!!


agrred
its right on his mouth too poor bugger


----------



## Amalthea

There are a few creepy crawlies that I can't think of a single use for, Eileen!!! Ticks, mosquitos, fleas (so all parasites, I guess). Just nasty disease carrying pests!


----------



## feorag

Agreed! :2thumb:

And ear mites, cos i think Skye's got them! He's been scratching a lot lately and over the weekend it became obvious that it was his ears - checked them out and they looked a bit red and had a bit of extra wax so we went to the vets yesterday!

No doubt that my vet is a bit scared of him! :lol2: I don't know if he's had a bad experience with GSDs, but he was very wary. Decided he would give him an anti-inflammatory injection and some ear drops. He asked me to hold Skye's head while he gave him the injection and of course Skye panicked when he saw he was behind him and pulled his head around (no growling or anything!) and said vet jumped back! Course once skye realised that something was gonna happen he was desperate to watch what this man was going to do to him and, as he's so strong and was starting to panic I couldn't keep his head forward, so after another go the vet decided he would use tablets instead! His last words as I walked out of the surgery was "It'll be interesting to see what happens when he's due his boosters!" I told him he had until January to prepare :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Just had an e-mail from Hurley's owner (the Somali I'm trying to find a home for) to say that he's just had to euthanase her sister, Willow, with liver failure!! :sad:

I'm so upset about this as she was only 6 year old. I don't think I've ever bred a kitten that died so young, so I'm struggling with a bit of guilt - not that I could have known this would happen, but somehow I feel responsible that I sold them a kitten with high hopes that they would have her for 17 plus years and they've lost her after only 6! 

Willow is the one *without* the arrow pointing at her!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Just had an e-mail from Hurley's owner (the Somali I'm trying to find a home for) to say that he's just had to euthanase her sister, Willow, with liver failure!! :sad:
> 
> I'm so upset about this as she was only 6 year old. I don't think I've ever bred a kitten that died so young, so I'm struggling with a bit of guilt - not that I could have known this would happen, but somehow I feel responsible that I sold them a kitten with high hopes that they would have her for 17 plus years and they've lost her after only 6!
> 
> Willow is the one *without* the arrow pointing at her!
> 
> image


Oh no eileen thats so sad 

things like that happen though you could never have predicted it hun


----------



## Amalthea

So, parasites in general, then. Horrible things!

That's a shame, Eileen, but not your fault... {{{hugs}}} These things happen, unfortunately.


----------



## feorag

I know they do happen quite a lot, but it's the first kitten that I've bred that has died this young - in fact some of mine have gone on to live to 17+, but it still doesn't stop me feeling a bit guilty that they've lost their at such a young age.

It's a times like this I'm pleased I'm no longer breeding. This would have made me really re-think if I still had been!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> But when you are that small amd cute you dont need to be obediant:whistling2:
> 
> Sorry to here you have had a bit of trouble with the 2 of them. I find bitches can be evil and do hold grudges but it usually stops when they are spayed. Ive had one fight in my lot when 2 bitches playing got tangled in one of their collars(they now wear none when at home) I stopped the fight but it took a while for them to be trusted without supevision and even now I watch them like a hawk(these were adult bitches and the GSD wasnt spayed at the time but the Staffie cross was)). Dont send Chilli away as this will make it worse, I think its her trying to show her dominance over Bean.
> Have you tried a puzzle treat ball for Chilli as terriers are too clever for their own good(thats why I love them) Im sure things will settle down soon just try not to do anything that triggers the aggression.
> I wouldnt reply on thread as Im sick of certain people who make stupid remarks about things they know nothing about


Thanks lovely : victory: they have been completely fine since and I could slap myself for panicking :gasp: i'm such a tit sometimes......I must admit I near wet myself when I read some of the replies.......what's a puzzle treat ball? 
At training class they do all look at bean and say ah bless her :lol2:

Eileen that's so sad about Willow what a beauty she was. Nature can be very cruel when you least expect it. :grouphug:


----------



## *H*

butterfingersbimbo said:


> what's a puzzle treat ball?


It's for Doggies that are memebers of Mensa..... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Sorry :lol2: Leaving again


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

*H* said:


> It's for Doggies that are memebers of Mensa..... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Sorry :lol2: Leaving again


:lol2: good one H! now GET OUT!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

ooooo

Company Of Animal Dog Fighter Mental Stimulation Toy: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Attitude-Extreme-Zombie-Design-Sound/dp/B001HBJ5QG/ref=pd_sim_kh_1


----------



## *H*

*H* said:


> It's for Doggies that are memebers of Mensa..... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Sorry :lol2: Leaving again


Which I obviously are not, as I can't seem to spell :whistling2: 



butterfingersbimbo said:


> ooooo
> 
> Company Of Animal Dog Fighter Mental Stimulation Toy: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


Ahh thats what one is, although I thought my idea was better 

It does looks ace, I don't think my pair would 'play' with one of those, to them it would be a large peice of chewing wood with nobblies to remove one by one to then chew.


----------



## feorag

butterfingersbimbo said:


> what's a puzzle treat ball?


I've got a simpler version for the cats and I also bought one for the squirrels. The simpler version is simply a ball with an adjustable size hole in it. You put treats in and the pet has to roll the ball to get the treats out.



*H* said:


> It does looks ace, I don't think my pair would 'play' with one of those, to them it would be a large peice of chewing wood with nobblies to remove one by one to then chew.


I thought it definitely looked Mensa material that one, but suspected that a lot of dogs would do exactly that and just chew the knobs off! :lol2:


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> I thought it definitely looked Mensa material that one, but suspected that a lot of dogs would do exactly that and just chew the knobs off! :lol2:


And for the price it's a VERY expensive chew toy! 
There is ways of stimulating their minds with games at home that you can play with household items. 
Hide n' seek (Yes I play hide n seek with the dogs :blush OH thinks I'm bonkers
Find the treats:- I get them to wait outside a room, and hide small pieces of treats around the room, I call them in and they come in and sniff them out and find all the treats (This one is Millie's favorite) and another is similar to the cup/ball trick magicians use (only I don't magic the treat away, they'd never play if I did) I get 3 small bowls, turn them upside down and place a treat under one and shuffle. The dogs take turns sitting in front of me while I do this watching and have to either tap the top with their paw of the bowl they think it's in (Millie) or sniff like mad and overturn it (Casper - he's still leaning lol)...

After reading that back to myself I think hubby may have a point :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

But I bet the puppies love ya for it 

Once we get Diesel to stop trying to get attention by smacking ya, I want to teach him the "which hand" trick. My old dog, Nomad used to do it. Put a treat in your hand and let him figure out which hand it is in.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

eve all.... shell PM coming your way methinks xx


----------



## Shell195

These are what I had in mind:lol2: http://www.google.co.uk/products?so...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBsQrQQwAA
My friend bought one of those other ones and as H said they chewed the knobs up:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Thanks Shell I will see what I can get tomo : victory:

H your weirdness is part of your charm :2thumb:


----------



## leggy

Im having my 7th baby :2thumb: Might not be online much :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> Im having my 7th baby :2thumb: Might not be online much :lol2:


CONGRATULATIONS:2thumb:

I must say though Im surprised you manage to spend any time on here at all :whistling2:

My sons girlfriend is one of 13 children so you have a bit to go before Im shocked:lol2:


----------



## leggy

13 bloody hell :gasp: I wont be catching up with her :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> 13 bloody hell :gasp: I wont be catching up with her :lol2:


 
:lol2: They were on a TV program about large families not so long ago. Never say Never:whistling2:


----------



## MSL

Congratulations Leggy.....slightly insane of you but congratulations:lol2:

Hello all....why oh why do I still feel so bloody awful.....the antibiotics dont seem to be doing anything and the pleurisy has now gone over to my right lung as well, i now have a sinus infection and dreadful earache too.....and although I made it into work, I wasnt much use to anyone really, i just sat in a corner feeling very sorry for myself.....booo hoooooooo

On a positive note, for me anyway, Daisy is pregnant with her second litter and I have had 4 confirmations from people who definately want pups so if all goes well I will have sold a good portion of them already...yay!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Congratulations Leggy.....slightly insane of you but congratulations:lol2:
> 
> Hello all....why oh why do I still feel so bloody awful.....the antibiotics dont seem to be doing anything and the pleurisy has now gone over to my right lung as well, i now have a sinus infection and dreadful earache too.....and although I made it into work, I wasnt much use to anyone really, i just sat in a corner feeling very sorry for myself.....booo hoooooooo
> 
> On a positive note, for me anyway, Daisy is pregnant with her second litter and I have had 4 confirmations from people who definately want pups so if all goes well I will have sold a good portion of them already...yay!!!!!


 
Poor you, maybe you need to go back to the doctors and see if they will change your antibiotics. Id give you a hug but I dont want to catch anything infectious:whistling2:
Excellent news about Daisy and look forward to updates then puppy pics once born:flrt:

When are they due??


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Poor you, maybe you need to go back to the doctors and see if they will change your antibiotics. Id give you a hug but I dont want to catch anything infectious:whistling2:
> Excellent news about Daisy and look forward to updates then puppy pics once born:flrt:
> 
> When are they due??


Lol...thats the good bit...or not.....around 20th december....hmmmmmmmm I could be in for a busy christmas!!!!


----------



## feorag

Congratulations Leggy - 7th child :gasp:

Penny, so sorry to hear that the anti-b's aren't really working - think shell's right, maybe you should go back to the docs and say they aren't working? Great news about Daisy though!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Lol...thats the good bit...or not.....around 20th december....hmmmmmmmm I could be in for a busy christmas!!!!


 
:gasp: And you called Leggy mad :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evening ladies 

i feel sooooo sicky  

shell i have a telephone my aunty lent me an old one of his till i can get a new one lol

Penny congrats on the pups and sorry your still feeling poo too 

Ali congrats on baby num 7 :gasp: your a brave flippin woman :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: And you called Leggy mad :lol2:


 I know lol...but I figured, fingers crossed everything goes well, that they would all be safely tucked up with mum for the christmas period and wouldn't cause me any bother......obviously I will be pulling my hair out after that but I think we should be ok over the holidays........lol

I have been back to the doctors this afternoon but he told me to finish off the course and go back when they have finished if i am no better...i am totally full of a mixture of paracetamol, ibuprofen and asprin........yuck yck yck and because I am having to take the ibuprofen for my joints, my hernia is really bad and my stomach is sore......FED UP!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> i feel sooooo sicky
> 
> 
> Why whats up:gasp:
> 
> 
> shell i have a telephone my aunty lent me an old one of *his* till i can get a new one lol
> QUOTE
> 
> Great news but you have a male Auntie :gasp: :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emmaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening ladies
> 
> i feel sooooo sicky
> 
> 
> Why whats up:gasp:
> 
> 
> shell i have a telephone my aunty lent me an old one of *his* till i can get a new one lol
> QUOTE
> 
> Great news but you have a male Auntie :gasp: :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i dunoo i just feel icky lol
> 
> ha ha erm..........nopes she is female it think :blush::lol2::lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> I know lol...but I figured, fingers crossed everything goes well, that they would all be safely tucked up with mum for the christmas period and wouldn't cause me any bother......obviously I will be pulling my hair out after that but I think we should be ok over the holidays........lol


I thought that too - having had a litter of kittens just about every Christmas while I was breeding, the ones born in early November definitely cause the most trouble! The ones born in early December, were still safely out of the way in the bedroom over the holiday period.



Shell195 said:


> Great news but you have a male Auntie :gasp: :whistling2: :lol2:


I was gonna say that! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I thought that too - having had a litter of kittens just about every Christmas while I was breeding, the ones born in early November definitely cause the most trouble! The ones born in early December, were still safely out of the way in the bedroom over the holiday period.
> 
> I was gonna say that! :lol2:


hee hee it was a typo honest :blush::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

evenin all


----------



## Emmaj

Goooooooood evening cat :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Evening Cat - how are you?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Evening Cat - how are you?


 
I have been engrosed reading a thread thats getting rather silly now :whistling2:

RFUK you gotta love it hey :lol2:

Oh im also watching catwoman too 

i should be in bed but cant be bothered to moved 

I know im not cat but accidently hit quote instead of reply and had typed it all before i realised :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> I have been engrosed reading a thread thats getting rather silly now :whistling2:
> 
> RFUK you gotta love it hey :lol2:
> 
> Oh im also watching catwoman too
> 
> i should be in bed but cant be bothered to moved
> 
> I know im not cat but accidently hit quote instead of reply and had typed it all before i realised :blush::lol2:


So what was the thread then??


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So what was the thread then??


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/413649-first-aph.html


its still going :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: I've just read through it! What a load of arrogant, unpleasant people posting on there!!

It's true you know that people can't just put up a thread saying "this is my new pet" or "I've got my new ???" without someone jumping on them and turning the whole thread into a bitchfest!!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive just caught up with that thread:gasp: It makes me never want to tell people anything................except you lot of course:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Wow you lot are up late:gasp: Ive just been putting links up for a rabbit rehome for someone


----------



## Amalthea

Am up late cuz Gary's in Scotland. I don't sleep worth crap when he's away, so I stay up til I can't hold my lids open anymore. And I have to be up early for work tomorrow. *sigh* And it's looking like he'll be gone for a few days next week, too.

I started reading that thread, but saw where it was heading, and gave up. Typical RFUK thread.


----------



## Emmaj

Morning all 

well i think poor tomcat now knows who to talk to and not talk to on advice about hedgies :whistling2:

while i was on that thread i kept thinking i was on one in here complete da ja vou :gasp::lol2:

Its going to get to a point on this forum when noone will dare post look what i got or ask for help


----------



## leggy

Emma i only post on this thread now : victory: God help him if he gos on the uk hog site :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

yeah i usually just post on here and on the skunk chat one 

the other threads are too scarey :gasp::lol2:


hows lil pingu doing hun ?


----------



## leggy

He is great but still the odd sneez. Off to the vets again next week if no better. I dont think it was flu as he is %100 just the odd sneez. He is loopy you no :gasp: I swear he thinks he's a dog.


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> He is great but still the odd sneez. Off to the vets again next week if no better. I dont think it was flu as he is %100 just the odd sneez. He is loopy you no :gasp: I swear he thinks he's a dog.


 
LOL well he was with dogs here too before he was brought down to you :lol2:

he was fascinated with my huskies :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hehe heya leggy! well said about the hog forum... god forbids you to do what you like when they know you... your fine until you do something they dont like then you have had it... :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hehe heya leggy! well said about the hog forum... god forbids you to do what you like when they know you... your fine until you do something they dont like then you have had it... :bash:


thats why the only single species of animal forum im on is the UKSkunk one :lol2:

other single species forums are way too biatchy


----------



## leggy

I have left all but 2 forums and im on facebook :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

yeah i used to go on many forums and left them cos its like being in the middle of a war on most of them 

and soooooo childish too


----------



## feorag

Morning all! I tend to stay in this section and a bit of off topic, but only post on threads where people are asking for advice and try only to give that advice, or I comment on how lovely their new animal is and I certainly never offer advice if it's an animal I've never owned - even if I know what the right advice is - wouldn't dare!! :lol2: Threads like that just irritate me so much!!!


Shell195 said:


> Wow you lot are up late:gasp: Ive just been putting links up for a rabbit rehome for someone


I was up late because Barry's on holiday this week. Yesterday morning he got up at 6:30 and took Skye for a walk, then came back to bed, so we didn't get up until 10:30am :gasp: Same this morning - it's great!! :2thumb:



leggy said:


> He is great but still the odd sneez. Off to the vets again next week if no better. I dont think it was flu as he is %100 just the odd sneez. He is loopy you no :gasp: I swear he thinks he's a dog.


He may just have had a bit of conjunctivitis which has made his eye water. It naturally follows that some of the fluid in the eye will run down the nose and cause sneezing. Great if that's all that it was! 
: victory:


----------



## Shell195

Hello all. Ive lurked a bit but was to busy to say anything :lol2:
Steves been off work but hes back on nights tonight, again tomorrow night then hes off on Fri,Sat,Sun:no1: I love him being off:no1:


----------



## feorag

I love it when Baz's off too, Shell. We did some gardening yesterday and although I was planting up my hanging basket and re-potting some plants and he was up pruning and tidying, I just loved the fact that he was there. I wouldn't have been quite so enthusiastic if I'd been on my own!


----------



## Shell195

I hated my ex being off work as he was such a miserable sod and used to be either in the pub,drunk at home or in bed and was always moaning so its great to be with someone who is actually great company. He also makes me laugh which is a great bonus:no1:
Some people who meet Steve for the first time find him odd as hes not a people person but once you know him hes a lovely man who would help out anyone or anything in need.I knew him for years before we became an item and I love him to bits:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Im drenched again look like a drowned rat :gasp::lol2:


----------



## ditta

helloooooo ladies, im enjoying the steve and barry appretiation thread, and i want to add cat to the greatest partners ever clan........ive been really miserable and affected by my insomnia for months and cat has supported me throughout, ive been on a 2 week course of sleeping meds that have totally wiped me out, throughout the day as well as at night, cat has been so patient with me.....even tho patience isnt one of her strong points lol......i am off the meds now and am struggling to maintain the sleep pattern. but as always cat is by my side and i just wanted to thank her for her being my wonderful partner:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> helloooooo ladies, im enjoying the steve and barry appretiation thread, and i want to add cat to the greatest partners ever clan........ive been really miserable and affected by my insomnia for months and cat has supported me throughout, ive been on a 2 week course of sleeping meds that have totally wiped me out, throughout the day as well as at night, cat has been so patient with me.....even tho patience isnt one of her strong points lol......i am off the meds now and am struggling to maintain the sleep pattern. but as always cat is by my side and i just wanted to thank her for her being my wonderful partner:flrt::flrt::flrt:


awwwwwwww bless 

you lot being all soppy hee hee 

i dont have anyone to be soppy over


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> helloooooo ladies, im enjoying the steve and barry appretiation thread, and i want to add cat to the greatest partners ever clan........ive been really miserable and affected by my insomnia for months and cat has supported me throughout, ive been on a 2 week course of sleeping meds that have totally wiped me out, throughout the day as well as at night, cat has been so patient with me.....even tho patience isnt one of her strong points lol......i am off the meds now and am struggling to maintain the sleep pattern. but as always cat is by my side and i just wanted to thank her for her being my wonderful partner:flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
Awwww that is so sweet:flrt:



Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww bless
> 
> you lot being all soppy hee hee
> 
> i dont have anyone to be soppy over


We need to find someone nice for you Emma its not fair we are all loved up and you arent


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Awwww that is so sweet:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to find someone nice for you Emma its not fair we are all loved up and you arent


i know 


good looking, animal loving with empty flies and full pockets will suit me to the ground :no1::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I knew him for years before we became an item and I love him to bits:flrt:


:gasp: Same as me Shell - oh dear this gets spookier by the minute!! Barry used to work with my first husband and was always around my house doing odd jobs and just visiting before I even married Peter - should have married him I realise now!!!



ditta said:


> helloooooo ladies, im enjoying the steve and barry appretiation thread, and i want to add cat to the greatest partners ever clan........ive been really miserable and affected by my insomnia for months and cat has supported me throughout, ive been on a 2 week course of sleeping meds that have totally wiped me out, throughout the day as well as at night, cat has been so patient with me.....even tho patience isnt one of her strong points lol......i am off the meds now and am struggling to maintain the sleep pattern. but as always cat is by my side and i just wanted to thank her for her being my wonderful partner:flrt::flrt::flrt:


:lol2: Good for you ditta - I think appreciating a good partner is what it's all about and I know that you are just as supportive of Cat as she is for you (and pretty handy around the house too! :lol

BTW you can tell your perfect partner that there's something coming in the post for her - a wee surprise from me!!!

Emma, shell's right we'll have to find you a rich, animal loving, unselfish partner!! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :gasp: Same as me Shell - oh dear this gets spookier by the minute!! Barry used to work with my first husband and was always around my house doing odd jobs and just visiting before I even married Peter - should have married him I realise now!!!
> 
> :lol2: Good for you ditta - I think appreciating a good partner is what it's all about and I know that you are just as supportive of Cat as she is for you (and pretty handy around the house too! :lol
> 
> BTW you can tell your perfect partner that there's something coming in the post for her - a wee surprise from me!!!
> 
> Emma, shell's right we'll have to find you a rich, animal loving, unselfish partner!! :2thumb:


yes i totally agree eileen :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here when I need to hoover up:lol2:
We seem to be having more parallel moments Eileen:gasp:

I knew Steve when he first came round to mine after finding a stray cat and I used to talk to him in the street when he was walking his dog. He then started to ask me advice about his own cats and I used to think then he was a really nice person.
When my old friend was alive she used to say he would be a perfect match for me but I was married at the time so it never happened.
I got with him after he helped me through the turmoil I suffered after my next relationship broke up and one day I realised that he was the one for me. I didnt need to drop many hints either:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

awwwww Ditta baby, ive not been as good as you say i have, but im glad you think ive been good :lol2: i love you baby so much and couldnt be without you either

Eileen, oh oh oh what is it? 
will my nips be warm this winter? :whistling2::lol2:

btw will you be able to get any more of them glass geckos? ive broken a couple of toes off my black one and im gutted! it doesnt look too bad but would like to replace it at some point


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> awwwww Ditta baby, ive not been as good as you say i have, but im glad you think ive been good :lol2: i love you baby so much and couldnt be without you either
> 
> Eileen, oh oh oh what is it?
> *will my nips be warm this winter?*
> 
> btw will you be able to get any more of them glass geckos? ive broken a couple of toes off my black one and im gutted! it doesnt look too bad but would like to replace it at some point


 

Dont forget the photos:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Dont forget the photos:lol2:


 
im sure youre a secret lesbian! :whip::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I got with him after he helped me through the turmoil I suffered after my next relationship broke up and one day I realised that he was the one for me. I didnt need to drop many hints either:flrt:


I realised Barry was the one for me about 3 months after I married Peter! :roll: 9 years later and him getting married and then separating and me finally realising that my marriage wasn't going to work, we finally got together and have been together now for 27 years with no regrets whatsoever! And when I told all my old friends what I was planning to do they all commented that they hadn't understood why I didn't marry Barry in the first place! :roll:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> awwwww Ditta baby, ive not been as good as you say i have, but im glad you think ive been good :lol2: i love you baby so much and couldnt be without you either
> 
> Eileen, oh oh oh what is it?
> will my nips be warm this winter? :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> btw will you be able to get any more of them glass geckos? ive broken a couple of toes off my black one and im gutted! it doesnt look too bad but would like to replace it at some point


I swear you two are getting sloppier!!! :roll:

Can't tell you what the surprise is, cos then it wouldn't be a surprise, would it???

Don't know if my supplier has any more geckos left, I'll see if I can contact her, but it usually takes her about a week to reply to any of my e-mails as she's doing some sort of teacher training thing - at least she usually passes some comment about something like that when she remembers she hasn't replied to my e-mails!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I realised Barry was the one for me about 3 months after I married Peter! :roll: 9 years later and him getting married and then separating and me finally realising that my marriage wasn't going to work, we finally got together and have been together now for 27 years with no regrets whatsoever! And when I told all my old friends what I was planning to do they all commented that they hadn't understood why I didn't marry Barry in the first place! :roll:
> 
> I swear you two are getting sloppier!!! :roll:
> 
> Can't tell you what the surprise is, cos then it wouldn't be a surprise, would it???
> 
> Don't know if my supplier has any more geckos left, I'll see if I can contact her, but it usually takes her about a week to reply to any of my e-mails as she's doing some sort of teacher training thing - at least she usually passes some comment about something like that when she remembers she hasn't replied to my e-mails!


 
we gettin sloppier cos our love gettin stronger eileen :flrt:

can your supplier get any other funky necklaces? cos i love the geckos!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im sure youre a secret lesbian! :whip::lol2:


 
Me a secret lesbian :gasp:........ Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Runs to get Sophies T shirts>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hasnt it been a romantic day on here:flrt: (must be something in the air):lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My eldest son has just been and a neighbours friend has a lizard and viv that her child has got bored with and they have asked if I will take it as she has a lot of stupid people asking for it. Ive said yes but nobody appears to know what kind of lizard it is:gasp: I suppose I will have to wait for it to arrive this week to see what it is and what care it has been lacking. Thats another rep that will be in need of a new home:bash: I need to find it a nice forever home once I know what it is.


----------



## Amalthea

*sigh* Feeling lonely...


----------



## Amalthea

At least the lizard is coming to you, Shell... Let us know what it is when it arrives!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *sigh* Feeling lonely...


least your mans coming home 

i dont have one at all :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we gettin sloppier cos our love gettin stronger eileen :flrt:
> 
> can your supplier get any other funky necklaces? cos i love the geckos!


:lol2: Did you see the dichroic glass dragons?? I think they're pretty impressive - I've sold a couple of those on the Scottish Exotic forum. This is the same dragon, but the colours change as the light changes, cos that's how dichroic glass works.





















Shell195 said:


> Me a secret lesbian :gasp:........ Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Runs to get Sophies T shirts>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL



Shell195 said:


> Hasnt it been a romantic day on here:flrt: (must be something in the air):lol2:


It is a bit worrying isn't and poor Jen can't join in cos she's on her own this week and Emma needs someone too!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :lol2: Did you see the dichroic glass dragons?? I think they're pretty impressive - I've sold a couple of those on the Scottish Exotic forum. This is the same dragon, but the colours change as the light changes, cos that's how dichroic glass works.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> It is a bit worrying isn't and poor Jen can't join in cos she's on her own this week and Emma needs someone too!


 

you better still have one of those left for cat eileen shes seen it and her jaw dropped


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It is a bit worrying isn't and poor Jen can't join in cos she's on her own this week and Emma needs someone too!


 

Maybe we should share the luuuurrrrrrrrrrvvvvveeee:flrt:


( I was going to say sh1t happens but that wouldnt have been nice would it:lol2


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> ( I was going to say sh1t happens but that wouldnt have been nice would it:lol2


Maybe not, but it woulda made me chuckle!! :2thumb:

Gary's home tomorrow, so not so bad. Ya need to find yourself a snuggle bunny, Emma!!

Going to see New Moon on Friday at 3:15!!!!! WOO!!!! *dances around excitedly*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Maybe not, but it woulda made me chuckle!! :2thumb:
> 
> Gary's home tomorrow, so not so bad. Ya need to find yourself a snuggle bunny, Emma!!
> 
> Going to see New Moon on Friday at 3:15!!!!! WOO!!!! *dances around excitedly*


 
I wouldnt have wanted to disillusion all the people who think Im nice though would I:whistling2:


Not long to go now until Gary is back home, I think its gone really fast 

Who or what is New Moon >>>>>>>>>>>>>>runs off to google so Im not showing my age


EDIT I now understand your excitement as I remember you are a fan of Twilight


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> you better still have one of those left for cat eileen shes seen it and her jaw dropped


:lol2: I've just pm'd her and said i was surprised she didn't come straight back when I put the thread up about them over a month ago! My supplier only had 4 - 2 of which changed from green to yellow and 2 from turquoise to yellow and pink. My orders from Scotland were for the turquoise/yellow/pink, so I know she hasn't any of those left, but the yellow through green is lovely too.



Shell195 said:


> Maybe we should share the luuuurrrrrrrrrrvvvvveeee:flrt:
> 
> 
> ( I was going to say sh1t happens but that wouldnt have been nice would it:lol2


No I wouldn't, so I was surprised you didn't! :whistling2: 

*joking* :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Can she not get any more eileen cos I'd love one of each! I'll deffo have either one if there's any left though!!


feorag said:


> :lol2: I've just pm'd her and said i was surprised she didn't come straight back when I put the thread up about them over a month ago! My supplier only had 4 - 2 of which changed from green to yellow and 2 from turquoise to yellow and pink. My orders from Scotland were for the turquoise/yellow/pink, so I know she hasn't any of those left, but the yellow through green is lovely too.
> 
> No I wouldn't, so I was surprised you didn't! :whistling2:
> 
> *joking* :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> EDIT I now understand your excitement as I remember you are a fan of Twilight


 
*is a geek* :2thumb:

Gary says he'll prolly be back up in Scotland next week (Mon-Weds), as well. Told him he has to be home for Thurs, cuz it's Thanksgiving.


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Can she not get any more eileen cos I'd love one of each! I'll deffo have either one if there's any left though!!


Waiting to hear from her. I e-mailed her last night and I'll let you know as soon as she replies - just sometimes it takes her a while though. 

When you posted on here to say that you'd broken your gecko I e-mailed her to ask if she had any left. It took her nearly a week to reply, so I asked her to invoice me for one, but to post it direct to you to save me double postage (which is your surprise!!) and it took her until yesterday to invoice me! Now I'm trying to get in touch with her to see if it's not too late to have the dragon sent in the same parcel again to save double postage and I can send you the thong separately! :roll:

Well it's childminding day, so I'll be off soon. No lie in this morning! :lol2: In fact nearly committed spousicide! 

What was I saying about Barry being wonderful yesterday. This morning he was up and out with the dog at 6:20, so woke me up on his way out, I was just about dozing off when he came back in and disturbed me again, then I was trying desperately to get back to sleep for one more hour when he decided to go out and move his car off the drive and get mine out of the garage - at 7 o'bloody'clock, when I don't leave until 9:25! I gave up and got up and now I feel sick cos I'm so tired! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Join the club Eileeen, Ive been telling Steve for weeks the front door needs sanding down as its swollen with all the rain. This morning when he came in at 6.15 it sounded like someone breaking the door down which made the downstairs dogs bark which set off the upstairs dogs. I wasnt best impressed at all:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

morning all


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Join the club Eileeen, Ive been telling Steve for weeks the front door needs sanding down as its swollen with all the rain. This morning when he came in at 6.15 it sounded like someone breaking the door down which made the downstairs dogs bark which set off the upstairs dogs. I wasnt best impressed at all:whip:


:lol2: I guess they can't be perfect all the time!

Morning Emma! :grin1:


----------



## Emmaj

Gawd i so wish i hadnt drank them beers last friday 

my face is at worse stage but saying that i know within the next few days it will clear up providing i dont use bleach or drink any beer :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe the weather, its blowing a gail and the sky is so dark.
I feel like Ive been run over by a bus this morning and am sat here in my dressing gown drinking tea and eating a piece of toast. I really must get on with things.................in a minute:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I cant believe the weather, its blowing a gail and the sky is so dark.
> I feel like Ive been run over by a bus this morning and am sat here in my dressing gown drinking tea and eating a piece of toast. I really must get on with things.................in a minute:lol2:


aye its rather windy here too lol

i nearly got blown away takin lew to school ha ha


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Gawd i so wish i hadnt drank them beers last friday
> 
> my face is at worse stage but saying that i know within the next few days it will clear up providing i dont use bleach or drink any beer :lol2:


You should go to the docs to see what he says - would anti-histamines not help relieve some of it??



Shell195 said:


> I cant believe the weather, its blowing a gail and the sky is so dark.
> I feel like Ive been run over by a bus this morning and am sat here in my dressing gown drinking tea and eating a piece of toast. I really must get on with things.................in a minute:lol2:


Well we've still got bright skies and sun here, but I'm sure it'll change cos the forecast appears to be the same all over this week - rain and wind!! 

:lol2: I felt just like that this morning - in fact I walked around retching for most of the first hour - couldn't eat or drink anything, cos thought I was gonna throw up and I know it's only tiredness.


----------



## Shell195

Emma you really need to visit the doctors about your face


----------



## Shell195

I feel soooooooooooooooooooooooooo lazy today


----------



## Emmaj

yeah i know i do gonna make an appointment for tomorrow i think 

cos im fed up of it now 

not to mention i probs feel worse as aint been sleeping well the last few nights  

im ok once i am asleep its just bloomin getting to sleep


----------



## Shell195

Ive just watched Jeremy Kyle about that girl who takes GBL. Ive just googled it as I didnt know what it was. Bloody hell it really should be made illegal :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just watched Jeremy Kyle about that girl who takes GBL. Ive just googled it as I didnt know what it was. Bloody hell it really should be made illegal :gasp:


there was a young lad on the other week an he was in the same boat having to have the drug injected to him every 4 hours by his mum or he could die :gasp:


----------



## feorag

And I wish I could *be* lazy today! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

im trying to do as little as possible i dont have the energy :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oops, was interrupted by a phone call and you 2 posted away in between. Emma my problem is always _getting_ to sleep rather than _being _asleep too!

And that GBL, I've never heard of it either, but it sounds horrendous!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Oops, was interrupted by a phone call and you 2 posted away in between. Emma my problem is always _getting_ to sleep rather than _being _asleep too!
> 
> And that GBL, I've never heard of it either, but it sounds horrendous!!


it is horrendous is the GBL does a hell of alot of damage 


Oh i know its horrible i go through stages of not being able to get to sleep no matter how tired i am i still cant get to sleep 

its horrible having to get up early as well means im just low energy all the time


----------



## Shell195

I have always warned my kids about drugs and they are quite against them although the eldest does do cannabis on occasion:bash:

The stuff that girl used is a rust stripper and anyone can buy it legally, its disgusting. Where I live has a high incident of drug abuse in fact its not nice at all. There are a lot of break ins from people trying to raise money to fund their habits hence the 2 big dogs we have loose 24/7


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I have always warned my kids about drugs and they are quite against them although the eldest does do cannabis on occasion:bash:
> 
> The stuff that girl used is a rust stripper and anyone can buy it legally, its disgusting. Where I live has a high incident of drug abuse in fact its not nice at all. There are a lot of break ins from people trying to raise money to fund their habits hence the 2 big dogs we have loose 24/7


you know my mum always says to me........." your a pain in the ass but i have been so lucky i have never had to go through horrors of drugs with you"

they are something that have really never appealed to me at all i have in the past lost a couple of friends to accidental over doses and one of my best friends i battled through a cocain habbit with her that nearly killed her twice 

so i think seeing all that and what it does to people kinda puts you off


----------



## Emmaj

also one of my ex's was a major pot head............he was fine until he started drinking along with the smoke as well soon as he started drinking he turned into another person 

nasty, aggressive, confrontational, paranoid 

i got out of that relationship pretty quick and not too damaged thank god


----------



## feorag

Do you know in all my life I've never once been offered a drug of any kind? As a teenager "purple hearts" were the flower power dug of the time and I've known people who smoked pot, but like I said I've never even been offered! Having said that I wouldn't have accepted anyway, because I think there's something sad about someone who can't go out and have fun without needing something extra. Similarly I've never needed to drink when I'm on a night out to have a good time and can't understand the attitude of knocking back half a dozen doubles to get pissed to have a good time!

However, there's no-one who can't say that I haven't suffered through drugs, just not taking them myself! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Every night I have a glass full of ice with a tiny bit of rum topped up with diet Pepsi as it helps me unwind. It must be all in my mind though as if Ive run out of rum I just leave it out and it has the same effect:lol2:
When I go out with Sophie,her friends and their mums they all knock back doubles but Ive been there and done that and hate it. I just have a few singles and enjoy myself but feel myself getting annoyed with Sophie as the more she drinks the LOUDER she gets:whip:
Steve rarely drinks anything and the odd time we do get out 2 pints and hes anybodies:lol2:


I think drug problems involve the whole family, Steves son has a big weed(skunk) problem to the point were he doesnt think straight and when he lived here it wasnt a pleasant experiance. I cant see him ever stopping as he is in his 30`s now


----------



## Shell195

Ive just hoovered, mopped the floor, done all the litter trays, loaded the dishwasher and put the washing machine on:2thumb:

My eldest son has just rang with "Muuuuuuuum, Im working until 7.00 tonight and have no money for lunch etc can you bring me something over:whip: He will have to wait until Chris or Steve get up as I have nobody to dog sit, silly boy could have asked last night when he was round.


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell!! You do that on a lazy day??? :gasp: :lol2:

I remember on girlie nights out as a teenager, I was always the one who spotted one of my girlfriend's getting out of control and stayed sober to make sure she was OK - don't think any of them returned the favour though!! :roll: I remember on holiday in Torquay when we were 18 noticing 2 of the 4 of us getting a bit too far gone and it was when I saw one of them lying down in the middle of the dance floor in the disco that I knew we were in trouble - she was the only driver!!!! :roll: 

So I was the one who had to arrange to get us all home, courtesy of the bouncers (one of whom was a pretty damn good kisser - see I got my reward!!:lol cos the other 3 were too drunk to even realise how much trouble we were in!!! So I got one bouncer (mine!) to drive her car and the other followed in his to take him home after we had our snogging sesh in the car! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I have never tried any drugs... Never had a puff of a joint or a cig. And I like it that way. Well, I do drink occassionally (but very rarely) and I do like caffiene. But that's it


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh, Eileen!!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Oooh, Eileen!!! *lol*


I presume I've impressed you with my responsibility at such a young age?? :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Waiting to hear from her. I e-mailed her last night and I'll let you know as soon as she replies - just sometimes it takes her a while though.
> 
> When you posted on here to say that you'd broken your gecko I e-mailed her to ask if she had any left. It took her nearly a week to reply, so I asked her to invoice me for one, but to post it direct to you to save me double postage (which is your surprise!!) and it took her until yesterday to invoice me! Now I'm trying to get in touch with her to see if it's not too late to have the dragon sent in the same parcel again to save double postage and I can send you the thong separately! :roll:
> 
> Well it's childminding day, so I'll be off soon. No lie in this morning! :lol2: In fact nearly committed spousicide!
> 
> What was I saying about Barry being wonderful yesterday. This morning he was up and out with the dog at 6:20, so woke me up on his way out, I was just about dozing off when he came back in and disturbed me again, then I was trying desperately to get back to sleep for one more hour when he decided to go out and move his car off the drive and get mine out of the garage - at 7 o'bloody'clock, when I don't leave until 9:25! I gave up and got up and now I feel sick cos I'm so tired! :roll:


awww thanks hun, have i spoilt it now?!?! awwwwwwww:flrt: you didnt have to, you want me to send you the money?
i thought i was gettin nipple warmers! :lol2:

let me know about the dragon cos id KILL for one!


----------



## feorag

No probs, it was the least I could do cos you've bought a few now - just thought you deserved it too after all your heartache recently.

I'll let you know as soon as I hear, but I'm assuming the fact that I haven't had a reply yet means that she's probably already posted the gecko off to you and I'll deal with the dragon separately.:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> No probs, it was the least I could do cos you've bought a few now - just thought you deserved it too after all your heartache recently.
> 
> I'll let you know as soon as I hear, but I'm assuming the fact that I haven't had a reply yet means that she's probably already posted the gecko off to you and I'll deal with the dragon separately.:2thumb:


 
ill pay extra postage if needs be eileen, i dont mind!

awwww thats really sweet Eileen, its almost brought a tear to my eye :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Makes a mental note not to go on a night out with Eileen:whistling2:

When I was 18 it would have been me lying on the dance floor Haha


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Makes a mental note not to go on a night out with Eileen:whistling2:
> 
> *When I was 18 it would have been me lying on the dance floor Haha*


god you must have a good memory shell :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> god you must have a good memory shell :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble::lol2:


 

Cheeky:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I was a bit tipsy on Saturday *blush* But no where near laying on the floor!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I was a bit tipsy on Saturday *blush* But no where near laying on the floor!!


 
You`re not missing much as its not very comfy at all:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i dunno floors are pretty comfy i sit on the floor all the time..........sober though :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I would imagine not!  Never had a hangover, either.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I would imagine not!  Never had a hangover, either.


sheesh ya lucky woman 

i hate hangovers :devil::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I don't think I've ever gotten drunk enough for a hangover.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I would imagine not!  Never had a hangover, either.


I never used to suffer hangovers which was probably why I kept on repeating the event:lol2: Im all growed up now..................sometimes:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL i dunno floors are pretty comfy i sit on the floor all the time..........sober though :lol2:


Sitting on the floor gives you a numb bum:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Sitting on the floor gives you a numb bum:whistling2:


yeah that is true but i have always preffered to sit on the floor since being young :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Well I am dressed now and as soon as someone gets up Im off to deliver some food to Daniel:bash:
My mobile still hasnt arrived but when I read the delivery times it says 3-5 *working* days so it could well not arrive until tomorrow or Saturday:whip:


Wow Ive just seen the news, the weather in Cumbria is dreadful. We have wind and a black sky but have had no rain.....yet


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Well I am dressed now and as soon as someone gets up Im off to deliver some food to Daniel:bash:
> My mobile still hasnt arrived but when I read the delivery times it says 3-5 *working* days so it could well not arrive until tomorrow or Saturday:whip:
> 
> 
> Wow Ive just seen the news, the weather in Cumbria is dreadful. We have wind and a black sky but have had no rain.....yet


same here just windy and dull ................no rain yet thank god :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Not been raining here, either. Gary says it's raining pretty bad up in Scotland, but not windy.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Not been raining here, either. Gary says it's raining pretty bad up in Scotland, but not windy.


 

What time is he due back??


----------



## Amalthea

He's started home now, so 5 hours or so (ish).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He's started home now, so 5 hours or so (ish).


 
I bet you`re really excited, I know I would be:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely!! Might get some sleep tonight *lol*

Wanna take the mutt out for a walk before Gary gets home, but he's all giddy with the wind. Might have to brave it.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, just got back off our walk, and Diesel was quite good. He pulls on a collar, so we are trying a gentle leader with him at the moment (was suggested by the puppy school teacher) and he was actually calm with it for once. We had a nice walk back after I put him back on the lead (he was off lead for a good game of fetch).


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ill pay extra postage if needs be eileen, i dont mind!
> 
> awwww thats really sweet Eileen, its almost brought a tear to my eye :lol2:


I know you don't mind, but I just hate wasting money and so it made sense for her to post it direct to you and I can post out a thong on a normal first class stamp.

Anyway, I've come home to a PayPal invoice so you'll definitely be getting 1 dragon. I've asked her to confirm whether she's gonna be able to put it in with the gecko bead and then I'll send you a thong separately and you can pay me for that.



Shell195 said:


> Makes a mental note not to go on a night out with Eileen:whistling2:
> 
> When I was 18 it would have been me lying on the dance floor Haha


If that was the case, then you should be making a mental note to *only* go on a night out with me, cos you know if you end up on the floor, I'll stay sober to make sure you're OK - surely???????



Emmaj said:


> LOL i dunno floors are pretty comfy i sit on the floor all the time..........sober though :lol2:


I always sat on the floor in my pre-arthritic days, sadly it's too painful now! :roll:



Shell195 said:


> I never used to suffer hangovers which was probably why I kept on repeating the event:lol2: Im all growed up now..................sometimes:blush:


Shell, we are sisters!!!! Cos no matter how pissed I was I never got a hangover either - leastways when I was young. Nowadays if I get really drunk I just feel like I've got a delicate stomach the next day and I don't much care for that so don't bother getting drunk, more often than not!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I know you don't mind, but I just hate wasting money and so it made sense for her to post it direct to you and I can post out a thong on a normal first class stamp.
> 
> Anyway, I've come home to a PayPal invoice so you'll definitely be getting 1 dragon. I've asked her to confirm whether she's gonna be able to put it in with the gecko bead and then I'll send you a thong separately and you can pay me for that.


yipeeeeeee!!!! you know which colour? if its not the pink one its fine but if you can find out if she can get the pink one again ill have one of them too!!

eileen i think i love you!:flrt: but shhhh, dont tell ditta :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yipeeeeeee!!!! you know which colour? if its not the pink one its fine but if you can find out if she can get the pink one again ill have one of them too!!


I'm pretty certain it'll be the green-through-yellow one, cos she only had 2 of gthe turquoise-through-pink ones and both those were ordered by girls on the Scottish forum. I have asked her, however, if she's got any more or has ordered any more from her supplier. So I'll let you know.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen i think i love you!:flrt: but shhhh, dont tell ditta :whistling2::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag;5112851
If that was the case said:


> only[/B] go on a night out with me, cos you know if you end up on the floor, I'll stay sober to make sure you're OK - surely???????
> 
> Hmmm I never thought of that:lol2:
> Shell, we are sisters!!!! Cos no matter how pissed I was I never got a hangover either - leastways when I was young. Nowadays if I get really drunk I just feel like I've got a delicate stomach the next day and I don't much care for that so don't bother getting drunk, more often than not!!


 
Its not very often I get drunk either as I like to actually remember my night out as it doesnt happen very often:whistling2:
Breaks into song >>>>>"Sisters" "Sisters "............:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Breaks into song >>>>>"Sisters" "Sisters "............:lol2:


More PMSL!!! :lol:


----------



## klair328

tis bucketing down here


----------



## Shell195

You arent in one of the flooded area are you?? Cumbria is awful:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

shell is you busy ? is it okies if i phone ya ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> shell is you busy ? is it okies if i phone ya ?


 
Yeps you can ring me:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

One of my upstairs cats has decided after 5 years of never coming downstairs(she does go in the garden through the window) to come down and shes wandering round:gasp: The dogs are terrified of her as she never lets them go past her on the stairs and dont look impressed


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yeps you can ring me:2thumb:


okies will make a brew, go the loo and call you gimme 5 mins :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> okies will make a brew, go the loo and call you gimme 5 mins :lol2:


OK Im sat here waiting:lol2: I must write your new number down as I forgot yesterday


----------



## feorag

I think i forgot to tell you that I got a cracking Apricot Point Siamese for Linden at a cracking price! She collected him last Sunday and we're going over for lunch on Saturday to meet him. I wanted to go over with her when she went to look at them (Ambleside in the Lake district), but of course I had the family here so couldn't go.

His breeder had 2 male kittens left that she couldn't sell so they were both 5 months old. I tell you what, my heart skipped a beat when she sent me the photos and if I didn't have 2 spraying cats in the house and hadn't just bought the dog, I'd have bought the other one - he looks absolutely stunning!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think i forgot to tell you that I got a cracking Apricot Point Siamese for Linden at a cracking price! She collected him last Sunday and we're going over for lunch on Saturday to meet him. I wanted to go over with her when she went to look at them (Ambleside in the Lake district), but of course I had the family here so couldn't go.
> 
> His breeder had 2 male kittens left that she couldn't sell so they were both 5 months old. I tell you what, my heart skipped a beat when she sent me the photos and if I didn't have 2 spraying cats in the house and hadn't just bought the dog, I'd have bought the other one - he looks absolutely stunning!! :flrt:


 
When I bred Siamese we had none of the new colours I bet hes gorgeous:flrt:

Ive just had my friend on the phone trying to get me to foster a litter of 4 feral kittens, 2 grey (blue) and 2 ginger. They are about 6/8 weeks old(she thinks) she thinks. We took the friendly mum a few days ago as she has been living in an empty flat and using the broken window as access. She has now been tested, vaccinated and chipped and we have a home lined up for her once she has been spayed. The kittens have been staying with the man who traps for us but it was only temporary. Ive not fostered for a while and taming ferals was always my forte(after handrearing of course) They are in a cage in my friends lounge at the minute but not enough people go in there to see them so she wants me to put a cage up in my very small living room. Ive said NO but we shall see. Normally kittens are fostered in an enclosed area to stop the risk of disease but ferals need to be in the middle of it all and this is what puts me off


----------



## feorag

It's not that I'm particularly fond of the newer colours - to be honest there are times when I'm looking at a caramel or an apricot at a show and I'm thinking I'm looking at a blue or a cream!! :lol2:

They were both beautiful kittens, but one was definitely 'typier' than the other. Linden asked how should she choose, because they were both so alike and I told her to choose the one that chose her! If they both behaved exactly the same towards her then to choose the one she liked the look of best, but as it happened one came straight to them and the other was a little more hesitant, so they went with him. They are calling him Alfie and this is him at 23 weeks.










This is the brother, taken this week with his mother and half-sister. He's now 26 weeks and was the better of the two, standard wise and I have to say I looked at that head and thought Wow!!!










As far as your ferals go, I have to agree with you. What would always worry me about taking in kittens like this is the risk to my own cats.


----------



## Emmaj

I would love a siamese :flrt::flrt: and a raggdoll :flrt: and a maincoon:flrt:and another persian :flrt:

i think thats about it :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Beautiful cats. :2thumb: You know reading this thread is no good because I just want to have more cats. :blush: And I know I can't right now. 

But...I am planning to add one of my GA cats that only just crossed the bridge about a month ago onto my cat tattoo at the back. I have 3 in there right now and I planned to have 5 to complete the picture. It happened the one that crossed the bridge was one of my cats that I want to tattoo. So I should start drawing to sort that out. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> I would love a siamese :flrt::flrt: and a raggdoll :flrt: and a maincoon:flrt:and another persian :flrt:
> 
> i think thats about it :gasp::lol2:


Get a miancoon, they are stunning cats. Siamese love their talking and I always want one. I have half Siamese here and geeze, I think he talks more than me most days.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Beautiful cats. :2thumb: You know reading this thread is no good because I just want to have more cats. :blush: And I know I can't right now.
> 
> But...I am planning to add one of my GA cats that only just crossed the bridge about a month ago onto my cat tattoo at the back. I have 3 in there right now and I planned to have 5 to complete the picture. It happened the one that crossed the bridge was one of my cats that I want to tattoo. So I should start drawing to sort that out. :whistling2:


 
i have a lil red devil on my left shoulder i want to have a skunk tattoo'd on the opposite shoulder :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Get a miancoon, they are stunning cats. Siamese love their talking and I always want one. I have half Siamese here and geeze, I think he talks more than me most days.


yeah i love maincoons as they are so big :flrt::flrt:

but i love the blue eyes in the siamese :flrt::flrt:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> yeah i love maincoons as they are so big :flrt::flrt:
> 
> but i love the blue eyes in the siamese :flrt::flrt:


British Blue or Norweign (sp) are big cats too. I have one of just the normal domestic one here, son of Felix and he is huge, long hair. He weights tons, and obviously my vet said he is overweight. :bash: But he is not fat, he is just big to me.

But Siamese talks non stop. :whistling2: I know they are beautiful cats, but I want peace too. lol


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> British Blue or Norweign (sp) are big cats too. I have one of just the normal domestic one here, son of Felix and he is huge, long hair. He weights tons, and obviously my vet said he is overweight. :bash: But he is not fat, he is just big to me.
> 
> But Siamese talks non stop. :whistling2: I know they are beautiful cats, but I want peace too. lol


LOL how do you get any peace at your house hee hee 

yeah i know what you mean i love the british blues too they are stunning cats :flrt:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> LOL how do you get any peace at your house hee hee
> 
> yeah i know what you mean i love the british blues too they are stunning cats :flrt:


Most of my cats are old, they are quiet and less demanding now. And I learnt how to close my ears, so I can't hear anything. But with Siamese, basically they just talk non stop and there's no chance I could NOT hear one talks even if I close my ears. 

I have one very talkative cat here, who I adopted in April when Ziggy crossed the bridge. From the moment he went into the car until these days, he still wants to tell me all his life with the previous owner. I was doing the owner a favour and turned out Bruce wants to tell me everything once again, everyday. :gasp: I might be old, but I ain't forgetful. :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I want a Turkish angora *dreams* Or a sphynx


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Most of my cats are old, they are quiet and less demanding now. And I learnt how to close my ears, so I can't hear anything. But with Siamese, basically they just talk non stop and there's no chance I could NOT hear one talks even if I close my ears.
> 
> I have one very talkative cat here, who I adopted in April when Ziggy crossed the bridge. From the moment he went into the car until these days, he still wants to tell me all his life with the previous owner. I was doing the owner a favour and turned out Bruce wants to tell me everything once again, everyday. :gasp: I might be old, but I ain't forgetful. :devil:


awwwwww bless him lol he is just so grateful to be living with such a wonderful mummy you cant really blame him can you :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I want a Turkish angora *dreams* Or a sphynx


i would love a sphynx too but it gets too cold in my house


----------



## Emmaj

Emmaj said:


> i would love a sphynx too but it gets too cold in my house


saying that im sure havoc would be a fur coat for him lol 

i had havoc in my lap last night and clyde climbed on top of him and snuggled up :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Who needs fur when we have Auntie Eileen to knit sweaters?


----------



## felix93

Amalthea said:


> I want a Turkish angora *dreams* Or a sphynx



I love Sphynx in a strange way. :flrt: But feel so sorry for them in the Winter. I might be very busy knitting jumpers for them and I don't even have those times sitting around doing the knitting. :whistling2:

Emm, yes, Bruce is a sweet boy really, big green eyes< just feel guilty if I ignore him when he starts. The other day I was doing the painting in the sitting room, usually we don't let animals go into that room, but he was asking non stop by the door, at the end I just gave in. He went in and just sat there and stopped talking but watching what I was doing :flrt:


----------



## felix93

Amalthea said:


> Who needs fur when we have Auntie Eileen to knit sweaters?



I was thinking about knit sweaters when I first have my hairless rats. I felt so sorry for them and I wanted jumpers for them. I even put a heater next to their cage to keep them warm. And that was like Spring time and the temp wasn't even cold. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Who needs fur when we have Auntie Eileen to knit sweaters?


Ooooo thats a very good point :lol2: 


felix93 said:


> I love Sphynx in a strange way. :flrt: But feel so sorry for them in the Winter. I might be very busy knitting jumpers for them and I don't even have those times sitting around doing the knitting. :whistling2:
> 
> Emm, yes, Bruce is a sweet boy really, big green eyes< just feel guilty if I ignore him when he starts. The other day I was doing the painting in the sitting room, usually we don't let animals go into that room, but he was asking non stop by the door, at the end I just gave in. He went in and just sat there and stopped talking but watching what I was doing :flrt:


LOL i love it when cats watch what your doing they follow your everymove with their heads its so sweet :lol2:

mine do it with hands and fingers they follow them all over :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I was thinking about knit sweaters when I first have my hairless rats. I felt so sorry for them and I wanted jumpers for them. I even put a heater next to their cage to keep them warm. And that was like Spring time and the temp wasn't even cold. :blush:


awwwwww bless i love naki rats they look like bawbags :lol2:

there was a couple in a sanctuary i used to volunteer in and they were so sweet :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, well my ex hubby has excelled himself:devil: Hes been taken into hospital as he is losing blood which will be from the double dose Ibuprofen he has been taking and all the brandy he has washed them down with. Hes hell bent on destroying his own life which is fine but hes trying to take my daughter with him which is really unfair.I can feel a murder about to happen:whip:




I miss having Siamese chats. When I had 6 of them my life was full of wowing cats and I loved every minute. Its a sound I will never get fed up of. My Oriental lilac girl has a much softer voice and isnt very talkative at all but is still very demanding
I have my dream cat though as Sphynx are so OTT and although they squeak they are quite chatty:flrt:

Felix do you draw as well?? We need a photo of your tattoo please


----------



## Amalthea

If I ever get my sphynx, he/she will be named *deep breath* Fuzzy Wuzzy Wasn't Fuzzy


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo thats a very good point :lol2:
> 
> 
> LOL i love it when cats watch what your doing they follow your everymove with their heads its so sweet :lol2:
> 
> mine do it with hands and fingers they follow them all over :lol2:


I have all kind of cats here, some are jusrt lap cats and don't leave me alone, some hate me and only love me when it's dinner time. And of course I still have a few young cats here, (one kitten who will be 1 in Dec) and don't care anything but jump on me as a step at night without warning. :devil: It's strange that even when I had like that many cats in the house, I still noticed if one is poorly within such a short time like 10 mins. Now I only have a few and I miss all these faces starring at me wherever I go. But I'd never go back to where I was. Shipping everybody to the vet for jab is impossible. lol. (vets comes out now, think they feel sorry for me. :lol2


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> Felix do you draw as well?? We need a photo of your tattoo please


Yes, I specialised that when I was in the Uni and it's my full time job now. I only slow down since August this year. 

You have to wait for my tat pic because I don't have one. lol. Have never thought of asking anyone to take a pic for me. I had the 2 cats tat pic but not since I have Ziggy on my back in March.


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Yes, I specialised that when I was in the Uni and it's my full time job now. I only slow down since August this year.
> 
> You have to wait for my tat pic because I don't have one. lol. Have never thought of asking anyone to take a pic for me. I had the 2 cats tat pic but not since I have Ziggy on my back in March.


 
then i think that i may be asking you nicely to draw a pic of one of my skunks :flrt::flrt:

would like it to be one of my own that i have done on my shoulder :2thumb:


----------



## biohazard156

I have a bengal/Mau cross, a blue point ragdoll and a wee tabby moggie... They all seem to get on pretty well, the bengal is the brains of the operation and the moggie seems to be his servant of evil, and the raggy is just the dopey cute one who doesn't realise what is happening around him!

When we move house I plan to get a brown rosetted bengal, a silver tabby or blue smoke main **** and a norwegian forest cat. 

I like blue point siamese but my OH hates them, so that won't happen!


----------



## Amalthea

Do you take commissions, Felix, for tattoo pics?


----------



## Shell195

Eileen knits lovely jumpers for naked cats:flrt:
Our house is flipping freezing but we have 2 heated beds for Dennis but he doesnt use them he either goes and gets in our bed or gets inside my top:flrt:As we speak he is running around naked as he has dumped his jumper somewhere:lol2: I will go and find it in a minute. The problem is him and Tom Tom love to play then his jumper gets caught and off it comes
Having a Sphynx isnt like having a cat at all its more like having a small alien who thinks hes human:flrt:He never fails to make me laugh, he is so funny and plays to the crowd:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

biohazard156 said:


> I have a bengal/Mau cross, a blue point ragdoll and a wee tabby moggie... They all seem to get on pretty well, the bengal is the brains of the operation and the moggie seems to be his servant of evil, and the raggy is just the dopey cute one who doesn't realise what is happening around him!
> 
> When we move house I plan to get a brown rosetted bengal, a silver tabby or blue smoke main **** and a norwegian forest cat.
> 
> I like blue point siamese but my OH hates them, so that won't happen!


 
how very much dare you tell us what you have without posting pics with them :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> then i think that i may be asking you nicely to draw a pic of one of my skunks :flrt::flrt:
> 
> would like it to be one of my own that i have done on my shoulder :2thumb:



NP. I can try.: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

biohazard156 said:


> I have a bengal/Mau cross, a blue point ragdoll and a wee tabby moggie... They all seem to get on pretty well, the bengal is the brains of the operation and the moggie seems to be his servant of evil, and the raggy is *just the dopey cute one who doesn't realise what is happening around him!*


 
That is my Louis... He has the personality of a raggie (and build, shape, fur, etc). My dopey Lou :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Eileen knits lovely jumpers for naked cats:flrt:
> Our house is flipping freezing but we have 2 heated beds for Dennis but he doesnt use them he either goes and gets in our bed or gets inside my top:flrt:As we speak he is running around naked as he has dumped his jumper somewhere:lol2: I will go and find it in a minute. The problem is him and Tom Tom love to play then his jumper gets caught and off it comes
> Having a Sphynx isnt like having a cat at all its more like having a small alien who thinks hes human:flrt:He never fails to make me laugh, he is so funny and plays to the crowd:flrt:


you know shell im still toying with the idea of asking eileen to knit a black and white skunk stripe jumper for siku.............to see if it makes a difference on how the others treat him :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> NP. I can try.: victory:


brilliant will have to find a nice pic i like to send you hee hee :2thumb::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Am getting ready to go watch New Moon!!!! WOO!!!! *does the happy dance*


----------



## felix93

Amalthea said:


> Do you take commissions, Felix, for tattoo pics?



What for? I don't do tattoo pics. lol. I only help friends out.


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> you know shell im still toying with the idea of asking eileen to knit a black and white skunk stripe jumper for siku.............to see if it makes a difference on how the others treat him :2thumb:



This is funny, but bet he will also make sure he gets some poo on the jumper too. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I want a nice sugar glider tat, but I can't find anything that I like on the net (except one pic that is somebody else's tat):










I love that, but I don't think it'd look nice anywhere but on a foot and I don't want something THAT detailed on my foot.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Am getting ready to go watch New Moon!!!! WOO!!!! *does the happy dance*


 
thats the sequal to twilight isnt it ?

i aint seen twilight yet :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I want a nice sugar glider tat, but I can't find anything that I like on the net (except one pic that is somebody else's tat):
> 
> image
> 
> I love that, but I don't think it'd look nice anywhere but on a foot and I don't want something THAT detailed on my foot.


 
wow thats cool but bet it hurt like hell on the foot :gasp:


----------



## biohazard156

here is a link to my cat piccie thread... 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/223615-my-kitties.html

should really take new ones as hobbes likes to lie upside down a lot!


----------



## Amalthea

BAH!!! Emma... I am so disappointed in you *shakes head* Yup, it's the next installment. SOOOOO excited!!!!

I mean... LOOK!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs79_5n848Q


----------



## Amalthea

I bet it'd hurt, too, but it looks brilliant!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> BAH!!! Emma... I am so disappointed in you *shakes head* Yup, it's the next installment. SOOOOO excited!!!!
> 
> I mean... LOOK!!!
> 
> YouTube - New Moon Official Trailer #3 (HD)


 
i know im disapointed in myself i love my vamp and ware films too they were the only lot i kept when i cleared out my dvd collection lol and my horrors too :lol2:

looks awesome definately gonna have to watch them


----------



## Amalthea

Read the books *nods* I've read each of them several times now *blush*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I bet it'd hurt, too, but it looks brilliant!!!


yeah my sis had her 1st an only tat done on her foot was only lil though is a heart with like swirls next to it 

she said it hurt like beggery:lol2:

she said how can you have sat through 6 :gasp: i said cos im wierd an love having tats done :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Read the books *nods* I've read each of them several times now *blush*


i have to say i always love to read the books there is so much more in them than in the films


----------



## Emmaj

biohazard156 said:


> here is a link to my cat piccie thread...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/223615-my-kitties.html
> 
> should really take new ones as hobbes likes to lie upside down a lot!


 
wow they are stunning :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed  And your imagination can do so much more than movie magic can. I always have at least one book on the go


----------



## Amalthea

biohazard156 said:


> here is a link to my cat piccie thread...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/223615-my-kitties.html
> 
> should really take new ones as hobbes likes to lie upside down a lot!


 
You have beautiful cats!!! :flrt: Your raggie even has the same dopey expression my Lou has!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Indeed  And your imagination can do so much more than movie magic can. I always have at least one book on the go


ya know i think the last book i read was sharon osborne one.........i definately need to get some new books :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I hate it when I run out of books to read!!! Although, I will just pick up one that has already beenr ead and start over.  I've got two shelves full of Dean Koontz books to go through, as well.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I hate it when I run out of books to read!!! Although, I will just pick up one that has already beenr ead and start over.  I've got two shelves full of Dean Koontz books to go through, as well.


i have to say i used to read alot but dont seem to as much lately dunno why 

gonna have to start again im sure i have some books somewhere i got that have not read yet


----------



## Amalthea

I've been a book worm since I was a kid...


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I've been a book worm since I was a kid...


 
i think it was not having time with everything that went on that knocked me off my readin 

but yeah i have loved reading since being young 


oooooo i have a kitty on my titty :gasp::lol2::lol2:

its purring too :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

As Gary would say "a vibrating pussy"... He's a perv.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> As Gary would say "a vibrating pussy"... He's a perv.


 
LOL that he may be but he is completely right :2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He's my perv  Never a dull day with him making snide comments *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> He's my perv  Never a dull day with him making snide comments *lol*


LOL yeah thats so true 

i dont have anyone  

though i have to say i have been on my own that long i dont know if i could actually get into a relationship 

in a way the thought of it kinda scares me i dunno why :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

That is one cool tatt, Steve loves having them done and wants another, hes a perv too :gasp: (they dont get any better with age either:lol2

I love reading but since being on here I never get the time:whistling2:
Ive got to see the Twilight films as I saw a preview of New Moon and it looks good.
Ive just cleaned again and handwashed Chris`s designer clothes as he needs them for tomorrow and they cant go in the dryer now my hands now feel horrid.
My phone still hasnt arrived:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That is one cool tatt, Steve loves having them done and wants another, hes a perv too :gasp: (they dont get any better with age either:lol2
> 
> I love reading but since being on here I never get the time:whistling2:
> Ive got to see the Twilight films as I saw a preview of New Moon and it looks good.
> Ive just cleaned again and handwashed Chris`s designer clothes as he needs them for tomorrow and they cant go in the dryer now my hands now feel horrid.
> My phone still hasnt arrived:whip:


darn stoopid phone lol 

so what you think shell ........do you think it would make a difference if i got siku a skunk striped jumper ?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I think he would hate it then not act like a normal skunk so they wouldnt accept him anyway:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I think he would hate it then not act like a normal skunk so they wouldnt accept him anyway:lol2:


LOL the cats have just been sat watching angel take a dump in the litter tray 

she is now playing chase with them round the living room dogs all watching :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

yups i reckon your right shell 

though it could be worth trying hmmm i dunno :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Afternoon ladies, sorry I've not been around so much lately been working most days.

Today was just...blah. Some guy had left a terrier tied up outside the shop and gone to the cafe or pub across the way, the dog was barking and pulling at his lead, managed to hook his leg over his lead and was still trying to pull ended up strangling himself. So me not knowing where the blooming owner was untangled the dog so he didn't strangle and got bitten for my trouble. Dog was wagging it's tail and licking me like crazy afterwards so I think it was just frightened..but it was tied up outside for easily an hour barking and pulling away could have blooming killed itself.

Thing is people were walking past with kids and prams the dog obviously wasn't muzzled just tied up to a metal gate. I know I probably should have just left the dog to it but I couldn't have had that on my conscience. Didn't break the skin anyways just got some bruising. Went inside the shop to see if we could get a bowl and get the dog some water and when I came out the guy had scarpered..so i'm thinking he was in the cafe and had seen what happened. 

I'm far to nervy to leave Lady tied up anywhere these days. You see all the horror stories in the paper like that old gentleman who left his dog tied up came back and some yobs had taken it and ended up beating and killing it 




feorag said:


> As far as your ferals go, I have to agree with you. What would always worry me about taking in kittens like this is the risk to my own cats.


Wow wow wow at that cat! Beautiful!

I too am on the fence on the feral issue. I'd love to help them but I tend to worry more so for Libbys health if I was to foster ferals.

I realise this was pages back but theres so much to read as i haven't been on too much..you guys talk to much :devil: or I read too slow..one of the two :blush:


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell! There you go again - I go out for the day and there's about 6 pages to wade through!! :bash:


Emmaj said:


> I would love a siamese :flrt: and a raggdoll :flrt: and a maincoon:flrt:and another persian :flrt:


I'd agree with the Siamese and the ****, but you can keep the raggie and the Persian!! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Who needs fur when we have Auntie Eileen to knit sweaters?


PMSL!! :lol:



Shell195 said:


> Morning all, well my ex hubby has excelled himself:devil: Hes been taken into hospital as he is losing blood which will be from the double dose Ibuprofen he has been taking and all the brandy he has washed them down with. Hes hell bent on destroying his own life which is fine but hes trying to take my daughter with him which is really unfair.I can feel a murder about to happen:whip:


Shell - that's dreadful and so unfair on your daughter!! People like that are just totally selfish!



Shell195 said:


> I miss having Siamese chats. When I had 6 of them my life was full of wowing cats and I loved every minute. Its a sound I will never get fed up of. My Oriental lilac girl has a much softer voice and isnt very talkative at all but is still very demanding
> I have my dream cat though as Sphynx are so OTT and although they squeak they are quite chatty


I agree - my house is so quiet now that we've lost Luna. I tell you honestly I would have jumped at the opportunity to buy that boy because he looks *fabulous!* *sigh*



Amalthea said:


> If I ever get my sphynx, he/she will be named *deep breath* Fuzzy Wuzzy Wasn't Fuzzy


Good job he won't be able to go outside, cos who's gonna stand at the door and call that cat in! :whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> Am getting ready to go watch New Moon!!!! WOO!!!! *does the happy dance*


I'd be interested to know what you think of it, cos I've just read a review in the paper and they reckoned that it was too long and parts of it could have been condensed a bit! Course as you're a devotee of the whole Twilight thing, you'll probs not think it was long enough! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> I hate it when I run out of books to read!!! Although, I will just pick up one that has already beenr ead and start over.  I've got two shelves full of Dean Koontz books to go through, as well.


I love reading too and I love Dean Koontz - I've got about 4 or 5 of his lastest books still to read too, but like Shell, since I came on this time-wasting forum, I dont' seem to have time for anything else! :lol2:

Phew! Finally caught up!!


----------



## freekygeeky

well yesterday my world ended, i have no idea what to do  i cant stop crying. even the cats arent making me smile. just reminding me of graham..

graham ended our 5 year engagment yesterday.

ive always wanted to go to scotland.. maybe i shoudl move fresh start and all?


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> well yesterday my world ended, i have no idea what to do  i cant stop crying. even the cats arent making me smile. just reminding me of graham..
> 
> graham ended our 5 year engagment yesterday.
> 
> ive always wanted to go to scotland.. maybe i shoudl move fresh start and all?


:gasp: why did he end things? Sorry to hear about it either way hun, big hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

Me and Soph have just been to the local shopping centre for the Christmas light switch on but we only stayed to see Bjorn the life size animated Polar Bear that was gorgeous. It was actually quite good for the kids as the man with the bear was telling them all about how endangered they are becomig etc etc etc. He also told them about the lifestyle and how they eat seals.We came home then as the giant robot singing Christmas Carols and "H" from Steps doing the switch on would have been boring.

Ive just had an email off the lady who took Boris and Im gutted. The vet has confirmed he is totally deaf  If I had known that he would have stayed here with my lot. The lady doesnt seem to be bothered, but I am. Poor Boris I feel like I have let him down:bash: The problem is when you handrear they are to young to notice things like this, I always thought he was just a bit ignorant when he ignored me as sometimes he came when called and sometimes he didnt.Hes going for hearing tests when he is a bit older. Im gutted


----------



## Shell195

Gina I am so sorry  are you sure its not just a bad patch that can be mended?? :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

Gina - I'm so sorry to hear about what has happened? I presume that you didn't see this coming and it has come totally out of the blue? Did he tell you why??

On the point about moving to Scotland, I wouldn't rush into anything. At the minute you are grieving, albeit for a dead relationship, but grieving nevertheless and people don't make sensible decisions when they are like that. You need to get over this first before you make a decision that is going to change your life that much.

Shell :gasp: Boris!! :gasp: Bless him, poor wee critter. I'm glad his new owner doesn't feel bothered by it, but deaf dogs do need a lot more care than fully sighted dogs, so I agree it's a pity you hadn't kept him under the circumstances.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina I am so sorry  are you sure its not just a bad patch that can be mended?? :grouphug:


posiitive.



feorag said:


> Gina - I'm so sorry to hear about what has happened? I presume that you didn't see this coming and it has come totally out of the blue? Did he tell you why??
> 
> On the point about moving to Scotland, I wouldn't rush into anything. At the minute you are grieving, albeit for a dead relationship, but grieving nevertheless and people don't make sensible decisions when they are like that. You need to get over this first before you make a decision that is going to change your life that much.


out of the blue, i love him to pieces love him him with ALL of my heart. all of my heart. it feels asthough he has died, and a part of me has died. I have no ne and nothign left, he was my everything.


----------



## feorag

And you honestly don't think it can be mended? Or does he not want to work at it???


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> And you honestly don't think it can be mended? Or does he not want to work at it???


i dont think he does..
which kills me.


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> well yesterday my world ended, i have no idea what to do  i cant stop crying. even the cats arent making me smile. just reminding me of graham..
> 
> graham ended our 5 year engagment yesterday.
> 
> ive always wanted to go to scotland.. maybe i shoudl move fresh start and all?


 While you won't feel it right now, he did you a favour. being engaged for 5 years is a long time, and a good hintthat he was only paying lip service to any kind of commitment. Don't rush to Scotland while your emotions are all arse about as they are right now. Live each day as it comes, and tell yourself that you are a good human being and can live without him.
Time really does heal you know. And who know, perhaps fate made this happen for a reason? Maybe you just thought he looked like your prince, when in reality, he was just another frog. And at least, your life now belongs to you and you can make the decisions as to where you want to live and what you want to do. Don't hide, don't crumble and most certainly do not run away. You are a woman and we are by far and away the stronger sex. In 6 months time you'll look back and wonder why you were so upset. 
If you fancy a day away from home, you are always welcome here. We can drink coffee and tea, bake cakes, eat and generally put the world to rights.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> While you won't feel it right now, he did you a favour. being engaged for 5 years is a long time, and a good hintthat he was only paying lip service to any kind of commitment. Don't rush to Scotland while your emotions are all arse about as they are right now. Live each day as it comes, and tell yourself that you are a good human being and can live without him.
> Time really does heal you know. And who know, perhaps fate made this happen for a reason? Maybe you just thought he looked like your prince, when in reality, he was just another frog. And at least, your life now belongs to you and you can make the decisions as to where you want to live and what you want to do. Don't hide, don't crumble and most certainly do not run away. You are a woman and we are by far and away the stronger sex. In 6 months time you'll look back and wonder why you were so upset.
> If you fancy a day away from home, you are always welcome here. We can drink coffee and tea, bake cakes, eat and generally put the world to rights.



and see your cats? i woudl like that you know  maybe i will take you ip on that offer.


----------



## Shell195

But why Gina, he cant just say its over after 5 years without a reason. Is it a long distance relationship you had with him, as they must be so difficult.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> But why Gina, he cant just say its over after 5 years without a reason. Is it a long distance relationship you had with him, as they must be so difficult.



ye she is at uni..
he said we have drifted apart and he wants to be friends  but i love him


----------



## Shell195

Gina, Pams right, you have your car now so dont have to be stuck at home. Go and visit her Im sure you will have a great day:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina, Pams right, you have your car now so dont have to be stuck at home. Go and visit her Im sure you will have a great day:no1:


ill tell dad im visiting teh scary cat lady who lives in the middle of knowwhere with goats she eats...

dad knows all abotu fenwoman, i tlk about you lot lol!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> ill tell dad im visiting teh scary cat lady who lives in the middle of knowwhere with goats she eats...
> 
> dad knows all abotu fenwoman, i tlk about you lot lol!


 
:lol2: Pams not scary at all (unless people get on the wrong side of her that is:whistling2


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Pams not scary at all (unless people get on the wrong side of her that is:whistling2


*runs and hides*


----------



## feorag

Pam's spot on you know Gina! You will get over this because we women are made of strong stuff and at some time in the future you'll probably meet someone who might even be better for you than you think Graeme was and wonder why you were so devastated when this relationship finished.

Nobody knows what's around the corner and things happen for a reason. Me personally, I think if you've been engaged for 5 years, then you were both far too young to make that kind of commitment! I've been married 3 times and never been engaged once! I just decided I wanted to marry that person and married him. I personally don't see any point in getting engaged unless the wedding is planned. I've known more marriages that followed a long period of being engaged go wrong than those where an engagement never even happened.

I'm a fatalist and I think if Graeme is the right person for you, then you'll get back together again - but he might not be. Your perfect partner might not have even come into your life yet! 

Basically, you need to chalk this down experience and 'box on'. Sounds harsh, perhaps, but not meant that way, but you will get through this and be stronger for it.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Pam's spot on you know Gina! You will get over this because we women are made of strong stuff and at some time in the future you'll probably meet someone who might even be better for you than you think Graeme was and wonder why you were so devastated when this relationship finished.
> 
> Nobody knows what's around the corner and things happen for a reason. Me personally, I think if you've been engaged for 5 years, then you were both far too young to make that kind of commitment! I've been married 3 times and never been engaged once! I just decided I wanted to marry that person and married him. I personally don't see any point in getting engaged unless the wedding is planned. I've known more marriages that followed a long period of being engaged go wrong than those where an engagement never even happened.
> 
> I'm a fatalist and I think if Graeme is the right person for you, then you'll get back together again - but he might not be. Your perfect partner might not have even come into your life yet!
> 
> Basically, you need to chalk this down experience and 'box on'. Sounds harsh, perhaps, but not meant that way, but you will get through this and be stronger for it.


no no i agree  thankyou


----------



## Emmaj

come see me gina we can be singletons together: victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> come see me gina we can be singletons together: victory:


your miles away
AND you have scary does and skunks..

actally

fen..


im scared of dogs
lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> your miles away
> AND you have scary does and skunks..
> 
> actally
> 
> fen..
> 
> 
> im scared of dogs
> lol


 
Gina that rules us all out as I think we all have at least one dog:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina that rules us all out as I think we all have at least one dog:lol2:


lol
its the way they come up and smell you AHHHHH GO AWAY! lol...
lol


----------



## Emmaj

yups it does shell lol 


hee hee i gave the kittens a box to play in they are using it as a shell moved it up to the skunks are attacking their tails then diving back in the box where they dont think the skunks will see them :lol2::lol2:

Not that the skunks are paying any notice they have food :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> lol
> its the way they come up and smell you AHHHHH GO AWAY! lol...
> lol


Thats how they greet you:lol2: Better than coming up and biting:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Thats how they greet you:lol2: Better than coming up and biting:whistling2:



thats true... very true
lol


----------



## felix93

freekygeeky said:


> your miles away
> AND you have scary does and skunks..
> 
> actally
> 
> fen..
> 
> 
> im scared of dogs
> lol


I thought you were scared of rats before too? :whistling2:


----------



## felix93

Oh and evening all, sorry to bug in, Emm said I have to do it if I want to chat with you guys. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> Oh and evening all, sorry to bug in, Emm said I have to do it if I want to chat with you guys. :2thumb:


hee hee hello you


----------



## felix93

Some more baby heggies were born this afternoon. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwwwwww so your a grandma :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt:


----------



## felix93

No, I AIN'T a grandma, I am not old. :devil: 

All my girl heggies are pregnant, just got one more to go now. Hope I don't end up keeping all the babies. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt:


shell will call ya laters 

after both im a celebs thats if its okies lol


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> No, I AIN'T a grandma, I am not old. :devil:
> 
> All my girl heggies are pregnant, just got one more to go now. Hope I don't end up keeping all the babies. :blush:


bloomin eck woman how many hedgies will you have then ?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I need to be off the phone before 11 as I need to talk sanctuary as we have a couple of events coming up


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I need to be off the phone before 11 as I need to talk sanctuary as we have a couple of events coming up


could speak after that if ya like ? dont think i will be having an early night lol i fell asleep this afternoon so wont be tired LOL


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> bloomin eck woman how many hedgies will you have then ?:lol2:


I have got 4 girls and 2 boys, albino, choccy, cinamon etc etc. Mated 3 girls and one girl has problems, so I didn't mate her. One girl has the babies last month, gonna give a couple away to my friend, my son wants to keep the other 1 and gave one to his friend. I don't even know how many I got from this girl who gave birth. The babies were all tuck under her right now and she wouldn't let me see. I don't want to touch her, so will have to wait.


----------



## felix93

Do you guys talk on the phone all the time, must cost you a fortune. :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> could speak after that if ya like ? dont think i will be having an early night lol i fell asleep this afternoon so wont be tired LOL


I will ring you when my friend has rang me but it will be about 11.30


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I will ring you when my friend has rang me but it will be about 11.30


yeah course thats fine hun 

no problemo at all :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I have got 4 girls and 2 boys, albino, choccy, cinamon etc etc. Mated 3 girls and one girl has problems, so I didn't mate her. One girl has the babies last month, gonna give a couple away to my friend, my son wants to keep the other 1 and gave one to his friend. I don't even know how many I got from this girl who gave birth. The babies were all tuck under her right now and she wouldn't let me see. I don't want to touch her, so will have to wait.


awww cool i love hedgie babies they are soooooo cute :flrt:



felix93 said:


> Do you guys talk on the phone all the time, must cost you a fortune. :gasp:


we talk alot lol i used to use my free mins on the mobile but have a new landline now which i get free landline calls so its not too bad :lol2:


----------



## felix93

Emmaj said:


> awww cool i love hedgie babies they are soooooo cute :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> we talk alot lol i used to use my free mins on the mobile but have a new landline now which i get free landline calls so its not too bad :lol2:


I will lost count of how many heggies I have soon. Last time I count it was 6 without babies. lol.

I have a lot of free mins on my mobile left every month, unless I talk to my friend for hours. I think one month I blew it, last month I didn't use much and this month I hardly use any. It's me not in a mood talking (I mean talking, not chatting online), so I probably will have a lot free mins and text left again.

If I have a new landline phone, then it might be different. I never plug in my landline phone at all. :blush: Or I don't pick the phone up. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

felix93 said:


> I will lost count of how many heggies I have soon. Last time I count it was 6 without babies. lol.
> 
> I have a lot of free mins on my mobile left every month, unless I talk to my friend for hours. I think one month I blew it, last month I didn't use much and this month I hardly use any. It's me not in a mood talking (I mean talking, not chatting online), so I probably will have a lot free mins and text left again.
> 
> If I have a new landline phone, then it might be different. I never plug in my landline phone at all. :blush: Or I don't pick the phone up. :whistling2:


LOL i have to say its been wierd having the landline i tell ya makes me jump when it rings cos im not used to it being here :blush::lol2:


----------



## felix93

My Mynah bird does that phone ring tones everyday, if I have my landline phone plug in, I would probably have to go and pick the phone up to no one all the time. :whip:


----------



## Shell195

When we had a Mynah bird(another rescue) he used to make noises like a central heating boiler pump lol


----------



## felix93

Shell195 said:


> When we had a Mynah bird(another rescue) he used to make noises like a central heating boiler pump lol


:lol2: Mine talks non stop from 6am to 10pm. :bash: He talks more if I am on the phone and how often I am on the phone. :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> and see your cats? i woudl like that you know  maybe i will take you ip on that offer.


 You can stay all day if you want and see all the animals. Stop for dinner too if you've a mind to.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Pams not scary at all (unless people get on the wrong side of her that is:whistling2


I'm not scary at all unless you are a doorstep seller, jehovas witness, someone who didn't slow down for one of my cats etc :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Then you'll be perfectly safe Gina! :lol2:

If I lived close enough I'd go, cos I'd love to meet all Pam's animals. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I'm not scary at all unless you are a doorstep seller, jehovas witness, someone who didn't slow down for one of my cats etc :2thumb:


 

Im ok then:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Shell I see you've just posted on that daft staffie id thread!

That has been making me laugh all evening! :roll:


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> your miles away
> AND you have scary does and skunks..
> 
> actally
> 
> fen..
> 
> 
> im scared of dogs
> lol


 Scared of dogs :gasp: I daren't tell Ursa. He'd be so upset at the thought that there was a human who was afraid of him.You have no reason at all to be scared of my dogs. All of them are very friendly and sociable, apart from Chalky with his little 'hobby(biting people) and I will shut him away in the kennel and run if you visit.
If you visit, you might go away still afraid of dogs, but a massive fan of my dogs. I've seen it happen before :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

felix93 said:


> Do you guys talk on the phone all the time, must cost you a fortune. :gasp:


 Never understand people who worry about phone calls. Isn't everyone on a plan where they get free phone calls?mg:
Most broadband companies do them. I'm with tiscali and get free phone calls 24/7 and that includes calls overseas like to my brother in France, family in Australia, freinds in South Africa and America and Canada. I talk to people all over the world whenever I feel like a natter and it doesn't cost me a penny. I thought everyone had something like that. Even BT does one where you get free evening and weekend calls, but then, BT is always behind the times. I had a thing like that 8 years ago.


----------



## fenwoman

felix93 said:


> I will lost count of how many heggies I have soon. Last time I count it was 6 without babies. lol.
> 
> I have a lot of free mins on my mobile left every month, unless I talk to my friend for hours. I think one month I blew it, last month I didn't use much and this month I hardly use any. It's me not in a mood talking (I mean talking, not chatting online), so I probably will have a lot free mins and text left again.
> 
> If I have a new landline phone, then it might be different. I never plug in my landline phone at all. :blush: Or I don't pick the phone up. :whistling2:


 Doesn't it cost a lot of money to use a mobile phone instead of a landline? I never pohone mobiles, nor would I dream of using my mobile for anything other than an emergency or if I needed to contact someone when I was away from home which isn't often. I have a PAYG phone and topped it up with £15 when I bought it in May. I still have credit on it :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> When we had a Mynah bird(another rescue) he used to make noises like a central heating boiler pump lol



And that would certainly make me jump right out of my skin. Cos I have no central heating :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I would love to meet Pams animals especially Ursa:flrt:


We have Sky broadband and have free phonecalls to everywhere too

I just had to post on that thread, silly beggar isnt he:lol2:
Have you seen the Pug thread:gasp: 
for stud pugs


----------



## spider_duck

fenwoman said:


> I'm with tiscali and get free phone calls 24/7 .


How do you get put onto that fenny? Were with tiscali and get free evening calls but it only lasts an hour so you have to hang up and ring the person back :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

spider_duck said:


> How do you get put onto that fenny? Were with tiscali and get free evening calls but it only lasts an hour so you have to hang up and ring the person back :lol2:


 You upgrade your tiscali package. Simple. I have broadband, line rental and anytime phonecalls. Costs me about £18 per month. And yes, you have to hang up after an hour then redial but so what. Hardly a dreadful effort is it?:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck

fenwoman said:


> You upgrade your tiscali package. Simple. I have broadband, line rental and anytime phonecalls. Costs me about £18 per month. And yes, you have to hang up after an hour then redial but so what. Hardly a dreadful effort is it?:lol2:


 Not really as its my oh who uses the phone not me :lol2: She deals with all that so Ill mention it to her later thankyoo : victory:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Doesn't it cost a lot of money to use a mobile phone instead of a landline? I never pohone mobiles, nor would I dream of using my mobile for anything other than an emergency or if I needed to contact someone when I was away from home which isn't often. I have a PAYG phone and topped it up with £15 when I bought it in May. I still have credit on it :lol2:


I have free calls all the time on my landline too! And I wouldn't phone mobiles unless it was a dire emergency. My mobile was PAYG too and I put about a fiver every few months on it.

However, I changed that when the only way I could speak to my daughter was by mobile. Now I have a pretty cheap contract (sim card only - no phone) through my daughter-in-law who works for O2 and gets me "friends and family discount". I pay about £10.77 a month and get 320 free minutes to any network, 600 free texts and unlimited calls to other O2 users, and I never use it all up, but I can speak to my daughter for as long as I like as often as I like and I'm actually saving money cos I regularly spent a tenner in a month phoning her mobile from my landline!

And now I'm off to read the pug thread! :lol2:

ETA: Have you seen the "shock" thread??? :2wallbang:


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> You can stay all day if you want and see all the animals. Stop for dinner too if you've a mind to.






fenwoman said:


> I'm not scary at all unless you are a doorstep seller, jehovas witness, someone who didn't slow down for one of my cats etc :2thumb:


not me then 



feorag said:


> Then you'll be perfectly safe Gina! :lol2:
> 
> If I lived close enough I'd go, cos I'd love to meet all Pam's animals. :2thumb:


hehe



fenwoman said:


> Scared of dogs :gasp: I daren't tell Ursa. He'd be so upset at the thought that there was a human who was afraid of him.You have no reason at all to be scared of my dogs. All of them are very friendly and sociable, apart from Chalky with his little 'hobby(biting people) and I will shut him away in the kennel and run if you visit.
> If you visit, you might go away still afraid of dogs, but a massive fan of my dogs. I've seen it happen before :lol2:


hehe, well i spent all evening with a dog todayy i even ended having a wet dog nose in my mouth *pukE*... lol the dog was too freindly lol


----------



## feorag

Well we're off in a minute to visit Alfie!! :2thumb: 

I'm quite excited to see him and I know Linden is made up to have a cat in the house again!

ETA: It's the Supreme Cat Show today and my friend Emma from Gloucester has just rung to tell me that Annie, one of her Usual Somali breeding queens has just won her first UK Grand Challenge Certificate. She's still has Boots, her blue somali male neuter to be judged in his UK Grand Premier class, so I'm routing for her!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well we're off in a minute to visit Alfie!! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm quite excited to see him and I know Linden is made up to have a cat in the house again!
> 
> ETA: It's the Supreme Cat Show today and my friend Emma from Gloucester has just rung to tell me that Annie, one of her Usual Somali breeding queens has just won her first UK Grand Challenge Certificate. She's still has Boots, her blue somali male neuter to be judged in his UK Grand Premier class, so I'm routing for her!!


 
Oooo have a nice day eileen though im sure you will meeting Alfie :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Well we're off in a minute to visit Alfie!! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm quite excited to see him and I know Linden is made up to have a cat in the house again!
> 
> ETA: It's the Supreme Cat Show today and my friend Emma from Gloucester has just rung to tell me that Annie, one of her Usual Somali breeding queens has just won her first UK Grand Challenge Certificate. She's still has Boots, her blue somali male neuter to be judged in his UK Grand Premier class, so I'm routing for her!!



Afternoon ladies.

Have a nice day Eileen and best of luck to your friend Emma.


Gina how you feeling this afternoon?


----------



## Esarosa

Double post but what the hell. My cousin has just given birth to a healthy baby girl 8lbs 6oz called Freya. Her poor mum has been at it since Thursday, so lots of happiness and relief in the family at the moment!


----------



## MissyBats

anyone else have cats that think they are parrots? lol
he also washes me all the time lol
x


----------



## ditta

we have a parrot who thinks hes a cat!!!!! does that count.........he miowwsssssss all day long.........and spaggy who is a cat licks us all the time too:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

My cat thinks she is gods gift!! LIKE SHE ISNT!!

shes sat infront of my monitor as if to say why the hell cant i sit on it (TFT) 

she thinks shes a dog also kisses like mad... and scratches my nose at night when she wants to get under the duvet lmao! xx


----------



## MSL

Hello stanger ladies.

Gina, so sorry hun...hope you are ok? ..life really is quite crap sometimes....I wouldn't go and see the 'Fenwoman' though...i heard she is a witch and will charm you into happiness, if you go you may never ever leave :lol2:

So heres some piccies of my lovely Odi, now he is all better!

























All snuggled up on my bed, and very cosy he is too.

I am a lot better but not 100%....still got a platoon of soldiers marching round in my head but nevermind!

oh and while I am in photobucket, one of suka, looking like she owns the place!!!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Hello stanger ladies.
> 
> Gina, so sorry hun...hope you are ok? ..life really is quite crap sometimes....I wouldn't go and see the 'Fenwoman' though...i heard she is a witch and will charm you into happiness, if you go you may never ever leave :lol2:
> 
> So heres some piccies of my lovely Odi, now he is all better!
> image
> image
> image
> 
> All snuggled up on my bed, and very cosy he is too.
> 
> I am a lot better but not 100%....still got a platoon of soldiers marching round in my head but nevermind!
> 
> oh and while I am in photobucket, one of suka, looking like she owns the place!!!
> image


 
Odis markings are beautiful 

and wow what can i say suka is just fantastic :flrt::flrt:

glad your feeling better now penny :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> Odis markings are beautiful
> 
> and wow what can i say suka is just fantastic :flrt::flrt:
> 
> glad your feeling better now penny :2thumb:


Thanks hun......how are you, everything ok.....alll fine at the homestead?

I stillf feel completely washed out and pooped but I dont actually feel like I am dying now which is good:2thumb:

I am now looking at christmas, then looking at my bank balance and thinking hmmmmmmmmmhows that gonna work then!
nevermind...satsumas and bits of coal all round in our house!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Thanks hun......how are you, everything ok.....alll fine at the homestead?
> 
> I stillf feel completely washed out and pooped but I dont actually feel like I am dying now which is good:2thumb:
> 
> I am now looking at christmas, then looking at my bank balance and thinking hmmmmmmmmmhows that gonna work then!
> nevermind...satsumas and bits of coal all round in our house!


arghhhhhhhhh dont mention christmas i cant afford that word :lol2::lol2:

Yeah all is good on the home front getting there slowly :gasp::lol2:

i have some form of allergy or something thats made my face flakey and itchy sooooooo annoying in at the docs on monday so hopefully will get something for it :2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> arghhhhhhhhh dont mention christmas i cant afford that word :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Yeah all is good on the home front getting there slowly :gasp::lol2:
> 
> i have some form of allergy or something thats made my face flakey and itchy sooooooo annoying in at the docs on monday so hopefully will get something for it :2thumb:


ok hun, say hello to everyone for me as thats me for now....laters: victory:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> ok hun, say hello to everyone for me as thats me for now....laters: victory:


okies hun catch ya laters :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

MSL said:


> So heres some piccies of my lovely Odi, now he is all better!



Wow Odi is a gorgeous chappie isn't he :flrt: Hope you feel much better soon Penny.

In regards to parrot cats...hmm Libby does talk a fair bit but not as much as she did as a kitten, she seems to have mellowed slightly, not much mind, but enough to notice a difference.


----------



## feorag

Well I'm home having had a lovely lunch and loadsa Siamsese cuddles and playtime! :2thumb: He really is a cracking boy and every time he gets near you he purrs and purrs - Linden said (famous last words) "I'll not love him as much as Charlie" and I laughed and said "you will". 

There's no rule that says it's wrong to love 2 or 22 animals equally, is there???

Penny, those photos of Odi are fabulous and he looks so pleased with himself - obviously of the opinion that he is a small furry God! :lol2: Strange what happened and that the vets never worked out what it was though! And Suka's certainly not much better! :roll:

I haven't heard any more from Emma, so I've no idea whether Boots got his UK Grand or whether Annie got the BOB and progressed to Best of Variety, but she'll ring me when she gets home and give me all the goss from the show!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well I'm home having had a lovely lunch and loadsa Siamsese cuddles and playtime! :2thumb: He really is a cracking boy and every time he gets near you he purrs and purrs - Linden said (famous last words) "I'll not love him as much as Charlie" and I laughed and said "you will".
> 
> There's no rule that says it's wrong to love 2 or 22 animals equally, is there???
> 
> Penny, those photos of Odi are fabulous and he looks so pleased with himself - obviously of the opinion that he is a small furry God! :lol2: Strange what happened and that the vets never worked out what it was though! And Suka's certainly not much better! :roll:
> 
> I haven't heard any more from Emma, so I've no idea whether Boots got his UK Grand or whether Annie got the BOB and progressed to Best of Variety, but she'll ring me when she gets home and give me all the goss from the show!


sounds like you have had a lovely day eileen


----------



## feorag

I did Emma! :2thumb: It was very relaxing just sitting eating and chatting and playing with the Siameeesey boy.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I did Emma! :2thumb: It was very relaxing just sitting eating and chatting and playing with the Siameeesey boy.


i bet it was :2thumb:

i aint done a right lot today other than a couple of loads of washing that i have hanging all over the place drying :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Eileen, my personal opinion is that someone gave him a boot while he was out.
Since it happened he has stayed either in the back garden or just outside the front door, and has spent the majority of the time indoors, whereas before you couldn't keep him in.......the vet couldnt find anything to say it was a 'bug' or an illness but he did have a tender tummy...i reckon he had bruising which put him off his food and then he just couldnt be bothered.....the vet said they can be prone to making themselves anorexic if they get out of the habit of eating........but, I don't know, he is the first cat I have ever had so I really am a beginner...I just have a hunch about the nasty woman across the road!...and we are very pleased tha he stays a lot closer to home and are encouraging him to stay in the garden as much as possible.......


----------



## Shell195

Im back from the sanctuary now and Im shattered. The feral kittens are beautiful. The pure grey 2 have the thickest softest fur ever and are stunniing. The ginger/white boy is the bravest and the all ginger the tiger of the lot. My friend is quite happy to foster them now, thank god:lol2:
I think the 2 grey kittens have homes lined up for once they are ready and Im not surprised as they are stunning:flrt:
I nearly had two 3 week old kittens to handrear that had been found in a bin but think we have found another rescue to do it which is great news.

Eileen I bet you had a great day, I need Siamese cuddles too:whip: 
He sounds adorable:flrt: Any news from your friend yet?


----------



## feorag

It does sound a bit suspicious doesn't it Penny? Cats normally don't just stop eating unless they are ill - or injured! If the vets couldn't find a sign of any illness then yes, I would be thinking along the same lines as you!

No news yet Shell - she might have gone to a mutual friend's who runs a boarding kennel and cattery about 10 mins down the road from the NEC for a meal afterwards. They often do that, so if I don't hear later tonight I'll ring her tomorrow.


----------



## Emmaj

OMG i got goose bumps when joe sang 

hmmm my prediction for sing off this week is................


lloyd and the twins it will go to dead lock and the twins will stay lloyd will go 

but we will have to wait till tomorrow lol


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> image


 
thank you shell :flrt::flrt:

the kittys are getting sooooooooo big now


----------



## feorag

Is that one of your babies? My God they've grown! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Is that one of your babies? My God they've grown! :2thumb:


yips thats clyde eileen lol i know they are growing like weeds 

i have a pic of bonnie on keonas head shell may upload it for me if i send it to her and ask nicely :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yips thats clyde eileen lol i know they are growing like weeds
> 
> i have a pic of bonnie on keonas head shell may upload it for me if i send it to her and ask nicely :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
Im waiting:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im waiting:whistling2:


its on its way to you hun


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> image


thankies shell :flrt::flrt:

just before she started cleaning herself she had been cleaning keonas ears :flrt::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Aw! Two lush photos! :2thumb:

I've just watched X-Factor - running behind cos I watched everything on BBC first and I thought Joe was fabuloda!!! : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Aw! Two lush photos! :2thumb:
> 
> I've just watched X-Factor - running behind cos I watched everything on BBC first and I thought Joe was fabuloda!!! : victory:


thank you 

yes joe made me get goose bumps when i was watching him :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

They were all good tonight, except them blasted twins:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> They were all good tonight, except them blasted twins:bash:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Well Im off to bed in 5 minutes which is earlier than you Eileen:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Well Im off to bed in 5 minutes which is earlier than you Eileen:whistling2:


Well that might have been drebatable, cos that was my last post and then I went to bed and seeing as I posted before you, then I think I might have been in bed before you!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

However, one thing's for certain - I bet you were up before me! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee one of my favey films is on film 4 dr doolittle:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Do you know Emma, as a child I _loved _all the Doolittle books and read them all. It was my childhood fantasy to be able to talk to animals!


----------



## Shell195

I loved the original Dr Doolittle film with the Pink Snail

I was up this morning at 9.30 am which is late for me:lol2:

We are off to take Connor home shortly as he came to see us yesterday, he doesnt want to go home though and is making all kinds of excuses:lol2:


----------



## feorag

In which case you were up before me - knew you would be! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I was wondering about Connor last week when I was talking to Iain and Shirley about Chloe and wondering whether he was still coming to see you regularly!


----------



## Emmaj

yeah me an my mum were talking about the original dr dolittle with the giant pink snail 

it would be amazing to actually be able to talk to animals 

i love the drunken monkey and the cheeky rats on the newer ones :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

'Cat Crufts': inbreeding row over 'mutant' animals - Telegraph


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> 'Cat Crufts': inbreeding row over 'mutant' animals - Telegraph


 
hey up pam hows you ?


Eileen i just got a couple more skunk and kitten pics lol 

havoc dosnt seem to be able to make up his mind as to wether he is a husky or a cat now :lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> 'Cat Crufts': inbreeding row over 'mutant' animals - Telegraph


Here we go, here we go, here we go! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I believe the GCCF should be concentrating on the likes of Munchkins. I also believe that some of the Persians have pig faces which cause breathing problems as their noses are placed nearly between the eyes, also some of the Siamese are so typy that their skullls are very narrow which causes pressure on the brain and causes problems but the breeds are nowhere near as bad or extreme as dogs


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, Connor usually comes to stay every couple of weeks:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I believe the GCCF should be concentrating on the likes of Munchkins. I also believe that some of the Persians have pig faces which cause breathing problems as their noses are placed nearly between the eyes, also some of the Siamese are so typy that their skullls are very narrow which causes pressure on the brain and causes problems but the breeds are nowhere near as bad or extreme as dogs


The point is, though, Shell that when the Persian's nose began to 'migrate' to a point between its eyes as breeders strove to get the flattest face possible, then GCCF stepped in and changed the disqualification rule on Persians, so that judges were instructed that the top of the nose leather should not be higher than the bottom of the eye and any cat displaying this trait was not to be placed at a show. That shows that GCCF is trying to 'contain' breeders intentions of going "over the top" - something that the KC don't appear to have been doing.

Actually GCCF refused to register Sphynx when they were first brought over here, purely because they felt that our climate didn't suit them and if they became popular and people started to buy them as 'normal' pets and allow them to free roam, they could suffer.f

Similarly they refused to register Scottish Fold because of their spinal problems, so they at least do attempt to keep a 'sensible' eye on cat breeders.

BTW I think it's great that Connor is coming on a regular basis to visit you! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

It appears that Sphynx have now been accepted:no1:


Ive just been reading one of those threads LOL


----------



## feorag

I know, they were accepted a while ago, but when someone first applied to register them, a long time ago, GCCF refused for the reasons I gave earlier. In actual fact there were more Sphynx kittens registered last year than Somalis!!! :gasp:

Pretty certain they'll never accept Munchkins or even Folds.


----------



## freekygeeky

of just made a new group of friends, from a car meet, anyway one of them has a doggy and i wanna know what he is a mix of, he is a very funny doggy 

His mum was a collie x german shepard she got out of the garden and met a nice male doggy... lol

what do u recon he was?

He is quite big the size of a collie, he is a slender doggy, he is black white and gingery tann colour  his fur is quite wirey not soft..


----------



## Esarosa

Wow love that second picture, check out those ears :flrt:


Not sure what dad was, in the first picture I thought maybe he had a bit of spaniel in him as well as the collie & gsd, but no clue. I would have thought probability would be dad would be just a mongrel/cross breed..but may be wrong. Love his spotty back leg


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> Wow love that second picture, check out those ears :flrt:
> 
> 
> Not sure what dad was, in the first picture I thought maybe he had a bit of spaniel in him as well as the collie & gsd, but no clue. I would have thought probability would be dad would be just a mongrel/cross breed..but may be wrong. Love his spotty back leg


yea his ears are MAHOOOSIVE!
he has really spotty legs ginegr n white spotted ones CUTE!


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> yea his ears are MAHOOOSIVE!
> he has really spotty legs ginegr n white spotted ones CUTE!


So we've found a dog you like then, that's good progress, a few more weeks and you'll be ready to be packed off to Fennys house :razz:


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> So we've found a dog you like then, that's good progress, a few more weeks and you'll be ready to be packed off to Fennys house :razz:



*giggle*

actaully the first time i met him he woudlnt bugger off he kept licking and jumping on me... but yesterday i spent about 5 hours playing with him


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> *giggle*
> 
> actaully the first time i met him he woudlnt bugger off he kept licking and jumping on me... but yesterday i spent about 5 hours playing with him


 
See, not all dogs are scary:lol2: Hes very cute:flrt: Dogs are very therapeutic and take your mind off other things so its great you have a new friend


----------



## Emmaj

Tis X factor time :2thumb:

so how do we think its gonna go tonight then ?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> See, not all dogs are scary:lol2: Hes very cute:flrt: Dogs are very therapeutic and take your mind off other things so its great you have a new friend


he really helped
as did scooby .. scooby has been grooming me, he has even been doing the nibbling thing lol!



Emmaj said:


> Tis X factor time :2thumb:
> 
> so how do we think its gonna go tonight then ?


JEDWARD

p.s your both doggy what u think sky is ? (above)


----------



## Amalthea

He's built a bit like Diesel  Although, Diesel may still grow out of his lanky freakish-ness 

Gary is currently packing to go back up to Scotland til Wednesday...


----------



## Emmaj

theirs definately collie in there


----------



## Amalthea

His head and ears are very like Diesel, too.


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> His head and ears are very like Diesel, too.


MASSIVE ears lol when u call him normally one goes up one goes down NAW


----------



## Shell195

Gina I can see the collie x GSD in him but not much else. If he has a wiry coat I would imagine he has some kind of terrier in him too

I know who should go in X factor but it wont happen:lol2:
ps. Baaaaaaaaaaaadddddd Gary leaving you on your own again:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina I can see the collie x GSD in him but not much else. If he has a wiry coat I would imagine he has some kind of terrier in him too
> 
> I know who should go in X factor but it wont happen:lol2:
> ps. Baaaaaaaaaaaadddddd Gary leaving you on your own again:bash:



hehe thankyou 
apparently he has soft fur, but its rather wirey now, not soft at all. 


where woudl he get the eyebrow bits from?


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel's ears are different every day, I swear!! *lol* For a few short days he had one down and floppy and one pointing straight up. It was so cute!! Couldn't keep them like _that_, though, could he? The goofy mutt is currently singing along with his new giant wubba kong I bought him today *lol*

I know, huh, Shell!!! And Wednesday is a big day for me, cuz I go to the new catalogue launch and will be recieving several awards. BAH!


----------



## Emmaj

OMG lol did you see the look of shock on simons face when lloyd got through :gasp:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Are you watching X Factor?? :gasp:

Ollie!! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :gasp: Are you watching X Factor?? :gasp:
> 
> Ollie!! :gasp:


looks like the twins will be going home then today


----------



## Shell195

Im not sure they will go though and if they dont it serves Simon right for not getting rid of them when he had the chance


----------



## feorag

And so they should. Actually when it got to the last 3 - I mistakenly said to Barry, well at least the public have got it right tonight and then they said Lloyd was saved! I was gobsmacked, even though I agreed that he was better last night than he's ever been.

I was just saying to Barry earlier that Joe and Ollie have consistently given good performances and never a bad one since the very beginning!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im not sure they will go though and if they dont it serves Simon right for not getting rid of them when he had the chance


 
LOL well from dannis cheeky dig about maybe simon will loose another act does make you wonder :lol2:


----------



## feorag

It'll be interesting if it comes down to her final vote and she leaves it to the public and the public have voted for the twins!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> It'll be interesting if it comes down to her final vote and she leaves it to the public and the public have voted for the twins!


LOL go louis what he said was so right ha ha 


whats she gonna do ?


----------



## Emmaj

she did the right thing 

she sent them home :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Shell195

Its about bloody time too:no1:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> she did the right thing
> 
> she sent them home :no1::no1::no1:


Yes, what she did was right! She judged them on their singing and they made a right hash of that song, cos they couldn't hit the low notes!


----------



## Emmaj

but you do wonder which way it would have gone if it had been lloyd an the twins i reckon the twins wouldnt have left this week if it had turned out that way


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, what she did was right! She judged them on their singing and they made a right hash of that song, cos they couldn't hit the low notes!


 
yeps you can be as sure as hell that boyzone would not have been proud of that :gasp:


----------



## feorag

I think so, because like I said I thought Lloyd was good last night and actually I liked his voice tonight in the group song.


----------



## Emmaj

though they all sound good in the group songs 

thats something i have noticed :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Me and Soph nearly got locked up today:gasp: We are prone to finding things funny when they arent really. We went into a shop and I had no cash on me so Soph gave me £3 to pay, I went to the cash machine and took out some money then we went to another shop and she paid the £2, in the next shop I gave her the £5 back then said if she paid the £1 we would be straight.I then started to s****** which set her off as we didnt understand how we had worked out the amount. She started giggling which set me off and by the time we left the shop we were crying with laughter.I had to stand in a corner I was that bad and Sophie was nearly on the floor:blush: Yes people were staring at us in disbelief but we are used to that now:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Me and Soph nearly got locked up today:gasp: We are prone to finding things funny when they arent really. We went into a shop and I had no cash on me so Soph gave me £3 to pay, I went to the cash machine and took out some money then we went to another shop and she paid the £2, in the next shop I gave her the £5 back then said if she paid the £1 we would be straight.I then started to s****** which set her off as we didnt understand how we had worked out the amount. She started giggling which set me off and by the time we left the shop we were crying with laughter.I had to stand in a corner I was that bad and Sophie was nearly on the floor:blush: Yes people were staring at us in disbelief but we are used to that now:whistling2:


 
lol this is a reason why people dont like coming shopping with me i always end up accidently embarrassing people 

i dont mean to it just happens :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

A while ago I took Soph to the walk in centre to have her ankle checked as she injured it dancing on a pole in a night club. The nurse was breathing deeply and typing hard then rang A&E and stated that a young girl had been involved in a lap dancing accident :gasp: we were fit for nothing as we both collapsed in a heap on the floor giggling:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> A while ago I took Soph to the walk in centre to have her ankle checked as she injured it dancing on a pole in a night club. The nurse was breathing deeply and typing hard then rang A&E and stated that a young girl had been involved in a lap dancing accident :gasp: we were fit for nothing as we both collapsed in a heap on the floor giggling:lol2:


 
LOL i must remember never to go shopping with you an sophie i dont think the world could cope with us :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gotta love giggly moments!!!

Gary and I had one last night *s******s* We went out and while having something to eat (in Texas Chicken... NUM!), this "woman" (using the term loosely) came in and proudly announced, in quite the slured voice, that she was a prostitute (her word) and was "on the game". She repeated herself several times very loudly and Gary and I were struggling to not choke on our chicken. And then she went up to the guy serving and asked if he "wanted servicing" and then said that she'd shag him or give him a BJ. Oh dear God Gary and I were crying by this time. Finally she left and everybody in the place burst out laughing. It was terrible.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gotta love giggly moments!!!
> 
> Gary and I had one last night *s******s* We went out and while having something to eat (in Texas Chicken... NUM!), this "woman" (using the term loosely) came in and proudly announced, in quite the slured voice, that she was a prostitute (her word) and was "on the game". She repeated herself several times very loudly and Gary and I were struggling to not choke on our chicken. And then she went up to the guy serving and asked if he "wanted servicing" and then said that she'd shag him or give him a BJ. Oh dear God Gary and I were crying by this time. Finally she left and everybody in the place burst out laughing. It was terrible.


 

Haha I would have been wetting myself:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I know you shouldn't laugh, because those girls are desperate for money, but oh my god!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I know you shouldn't laugh, because those girls are desperate for money, but oh my god!!!


 
It sort of puts you off your food:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... I really enjoyed that chicken!! *lol* It was the entertainment for the night *lol* OH OH OH!!! And she asked for a wet nap wipe thing!! Just made it that much funnier, cuz I know if I was a customer, I wouldn't be worried about what I could catch off her hands *gags*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nah... I really enjoyed that chicken!! *lol* It was the entertainment for the night *lol* OH OH OH!!! And she asked for a wet nap wipe thing!! Just made it that much funnier, cuz I know if I was a customer, I wouldn't be worried about what I could catch off her hands *gags*


Its not her hands I would be worried about:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Me and Soph nearly got locked up today:gasp: We are prone to finding things funny when they arent really. We went into a shop and I had no cash on me so Soph gave me £3 to pay, I went to the cash machine and took out some money then we went to another shop and she paid the £2, in the next shop I gave her the £5 back then said if she paid the £1 we would be straight.


Did you do mental arithmetic when you went to school?? :lol2:

My friend Anyday Anne and I do this all the time - we call it "sorting out the high finance" One day we were in a coffee shop having our afternoon coffee and working out who owed who what and the woman on the table behind us leaned over and told us we'd given her a headache working it all out! :lol2:

My best one though had to be in a gift shop in Inverary while on holiday. There was me, Barry, Iain and my friend Emma from Gloucester. We went into this gift shop which is one of a 'chain' in Scotland full mainly of cheap crap if the truth was known. Most of these shops are small shops and full to the gunnels of cheap gifts and there's always a centre fixture that runs up the middle of the shop creating a narrow little aisle all around the shop. And they always have shop assistants wandering around with plates of shortbread, scottish tablet, sweeties of all natures which they hand to you as you walk into and around the shop. And they play pretty crap and pretty loud Scottish music!

Anyway, the 4 of us walked into this shop, got halfway up one aisle and couldn't get any further, so we went back down to the door, grabbed another bit of shortbread from the quite camp male shop assistant at the door and back up the other side. Halfway up that side the assistant at the door shouted to the assistant at the top of the shop "Hey you know that face cream that Brenda (for want of a better name) got, well it didn't work!" Now I immediately thought of 'vanishing cream' and was about to say that she was still here, but I thought Emma, (being Iain's age) probably would have heard of vanishing cream, so then I thought of 'beauty cream'; and turned to Emma and shouted above the music "Aye - she's still ugly'. The problem was that at the very moment I opened my mouth, the music finished and my voice boomed across the shop, followed by a very camp "I heard that" from the doorway!! Well Emma and I just about wet ourselves laughing, Iain carried on, pretending he wasn't with us and Barry looked at me with "that look" - you know the "I can't take you anywhere" look! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> The point is, though, Shell that when the Persian's nose began to 'migrate' to a point between its eyes as breeders strove to get the flattest face possible, then GCCF stepped in and changed the disqualification rule on Persians, so that judges were instructed that the top of the nose leather should not be higher than the bottom of the eye and any cat displaying this trait was not to be placed at a show. That shows that GCCF is trying to 'contain' breeders intentions of going "over the top" - something that the KC don't appear to have been doing.
> 
> Actually GCCF refused to register Sphynx when they were first brought over here, purely because they felt that our climate didn't suit them and if they became popular and people started to buy them as 'normal' pets and allow them to free roam, they could suffer.f
> 
> Similarly they refused to register Scottish Fold because of their spinal problems, so they at least do attempt to keep a 'sensible' eye on cat breeders.
> 
> BTW I think it's great that Connor is coming on a regular basis to visit you! :2thumb:


On the subject of Scottish fold cats, I was in the market cafe this TRhursday for my usual sausage sarnie on nasty whgite bred with brown sauce and a cup of instant coffee (my junk food/drink fix) when a regular came in and told me about the new cats he'd bought. Scottish folds. He was going to make a fortune because according to the breeder he got them from, people in the Eastern bloc countries are nuts for them and pay shed loads of dosh. He said as how the breeder exports kittens all over the world. I had to bite my tongue hard.
This guy is someone who keeps a single female goat, complains at the poor milk yield, but admits to only milking once a day, and who sells all his surplus cockerels for £1 a time, because his wife cannot bear to kill the poor things to eat them and the money he makes on them means that she can go to the supermarket and buy 2 oven ready for a fiver :bash:
I dursn't say on here what I think of him on the basis that there could be children reading this.What I will say however, is that I think his name might be Robert Sole cos I think he is one.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> Did you do mental arithmetic when you went to school?? :lol2:
> 
> My friend Anyday Anne and I do this all the time - we call it "sorting out the high finance" One day we were in a coffee shop having our afternoon coffee and working out who owed who what and the woman on the table behind us leaned over and told us we'd given her a headache working it all out! :lol2:
> 
> My best one though had to be in a gift shop in Inverary while on holiday. There was me, Barry, Iain and my friend Emma from Gloucester. We went into this gift shop which is one of a 'chain' in Scotland full mainly of cheap crap if the truth was known. Most of these shops are small shops and full to the gunnels of cheap gifts and there's always a centre fixture that runs up the middle of the shop creating a narrow little aisle all around the shop. And they always have shop assistants wandering around with plates of shortbread, scottish tablet, sweeties of all natures which they hand to you as you walk into and around the shop. And they play pretty crap and pretty loud Scottish music!
> 
> Anyway, the 4 of us walked into this shop, got halfway up one aisle and couldn't get any further, so we went back down to the door, grabbed another bit of shortbread from the quite camp male shop assistant at the door and back up the other side. Halfway up that side the assistant at the door shouted to the assistant at the top of the shop "Hey you know that face cream that Brenda (for want of a better name) got, well it didn't work!" Now I immediately thought of 'vanishing cream' and was about to say that she was still here, but I thought Emma, (being Iain's age) probably would have heard of vanishing cream, so then I thought of 'beauty cream'; and turned to Emma and shouted above the music "Aye - she's still ugly'. The problem was that at the very moment I opened my mouth, the music finished and my voice boomed across the shop, followed by a very camp "I heard that" from the doorway!! Well Emma and I just about wet ourselves laughing, Iain carried on, pretending he wasn't with us and Barry looked at me with "that look" - you know the "I can't take you anywhere" look! :lol2:


hahahahahaha

the best is when somebody falls...

ASDA have a cafe near us and there was tea on the floor my friend slipped in it and i nearly laughed held it in she gut up her ass was wet through i started p!ss!ng my sides while she looks for some decent jeans to buy to replace them she walks back to the cafe to change in the bathroom and only flipping falls again i had to crawl out the shop with a sore jaw from laughing so much lmao :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> On the subject of Scottish fold cats, I was in the market cafe this TRhursday for my usual sausage sarnie on nasty whgite bred with brown sauce and a cup of instant coffee (my junk food/drink fix) when a regular came in and told me about the new cats he'd bought. Scottish folds. He was going to make a fortune because according to the breeder he got them from, people in the Eastern bloc countries are nuts for them and pay shed loads of dosh. He said as how the breeder exports kittens all over the world. I had to bite my tongue hard.
> This guy is someone who keeps a single female goat, complains at the poor milk yield, but admits to only milking once a day, and who sells all his surplus cockerels for £1 a time, because his wife cannot bear to kill the poor things to eat them and the money he makes on them means that she can go to the supermarket and buy 2 oven ready for a fiver :bash:
> I dursn't say on here what I think of him on the basis that there could be children reading this.What I will say however, is that I think his name might be Robert Sole cos I think he is one.


 
It annoys me the way some people see pound signs when it comes to animals:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> It annoys me the way some people see pound signs when it comes to animals:bash:


Me too! Especially when they see pound signs by breeding animals that have genetic problems. I've seen Folds with terrible spinal and hindleg problems and it's not a pretty sight! A friend of mine started breeding them a while back, but soon stopped when he saw the problems!


----------



## Emmaj

Hmmm afternoon all 

i have had a wierd day today


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Hmmm afternoon all
> 
> i have had a wierd day today


 

Why??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Why??


 
we burried my grandmas ashes this morning 

was nice but wierd if you know what i mean


----------



## Brat

My puddytats are back on cat holiday in the cattery  They went back in on Fri.. We have a definite date of moving.. 2 days time, wednesday! I've paid the cattery up until Thursday but I think realistically it will be more like Friday that everything will be moved and ready for the cats to get there.
Can't wait!


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> we burried my grandmas ashes this morning
> 
> was nice but wierd if you know what i mean


 
At least she is now laid to rest. (((BIG HUGS)))



Brat said:


> My puddytats are back on cat holiday in the cattery  They went back in on Fri.. We have a definite date of moving.. 2 days time, wednesday! I've paid the cattery up until Thursday but I think realistically it will be more like Friday that everything will be moved and ready for the cats to get there.
> Can't wait!


 
Poor pusscats but not long until they have their own home to create Havoc in:no1:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> we burried my grandmas ashes this morning
> 
> was nice but wierd if you know what i mean


Aw - poor Emma - so sorry it was a horrible day for you, but hopefully you can move on a little now - you'll never forget her of course, but that awful time of being "in limbo" is over now.

Actually I thought of you today! I met Anyday Anne for a shoppy day and we went to a new factory clothing outlet that's just opened near here. I saw one of those fabulous fleece/fur animal zippy jackets, the black and white patterned with wolves on it and loved it. 

It was £5 :gasp: We sold them in our Sanctuary shop when I first went to work there for £45!!

Unfortunately it was a size Small and of course no way am I a small - I buy x-large, but ever the optimist I tried it on, cos it looked pretty big for a small and it fit and fastened, but was just that bit tight and pully over my bum. It was the only one they had, hence the £5 price tag!

I thought of you as soon as I realised it wouldn't fit me and nearly bought it for you, but wasn't sure if you'd want it or if it would fit, cos I've no idea what size you are!


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe how dark it is. At 4.00 I thought I will go and clean after the dogs again shortly, left it until 4.30 and it was pitch black and I needed a torch:gasp:

Eileen you should have bought it anyway as if it hadnt of fit Emma you could have easily sold it on here. I never see bargains like that


----------



## feorag

I know what you mean - Anne and I got back just after 4:00 but by the time she came in for a chat etc and I had the chance to take Skye out if was totally dark and of course being black he's difficult to spot in the middle of a dark field!

Do you think I would have been able to sell it, then? Could always go back again tomorrow and buy it - it just seemed inordinately cheap to me.

I got a gorgeous little Playboy crop top with sparkly sleevesfor Mollie for £1 and a lovely sleeveless black t-shirt with drawstring sides for £3. A white PVC (but it does look like leather, not cheapy crappy) bomber jacket with studded pockets, ribbed welt and belt and fur lined hood for Elise for £10 and a black summer weight bomber style jacket for Elise for £5.

So I got 2 jackets and 2 tops for £19 - couldn't complain for that could I??


----------



## Amalthea

What bargains, Eileen!!! I bet that jacket woulda fit Emma. She's tiny


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooooo eeeeeee yeah jen it probs would an all i could match ma poochies :lol2:

thank you to you all as well 

i think its been wierd because thats it she is finally really at peace 

there was my mum, her sisters aunty jean and lynn, my cousin tracey and me and my sister there 

She has been burried in my aunty jeans flower garden at the front of the bungalow over looking the bugalow my gran lived in until she had to go in the home and also over looking her favourite cow field, She has a porceline collie dog that looked like her best friend and dog she lost before she went in the home on top of her slab and some teddies having a picnic 

i carried the box out boy was it heavy :gasp:

we each put a rose in with her and also a ciggy too lol though our guesses were she would be cursing us for forgetting the lighter :lol2:

she is at peace now and thats relieving inits self


----------



## Shell195

Good Morning all.......................tis very quiet on here lately:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

i know i was worried thought it was me that killed the thread :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i know i was worried thought it was me that killed the thread :lol2:


 

So we should blame you then:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> So we should blame you then:whistling2:


i suppose i was the last to post before it became quiet so i guess so :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I don't think you killed the thread at all, Emma! I think it was just one of our quiet periods where nobody had anything to say! Bit unusual for all of us! :lol2:

Well yesterday was a brilliant day, barely any wind and fabulous clear skies and loadsa sun and now it's back to the awful dreich, wet, damp, miserable day! :sad:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I don't think you killed the thread at all, Emma! I think it was just one of our quiet periods where nobody had anything to say! Bit unusual for all of us! :lol2:
> 
> Well yesterday was a brilliant day, barely any wind and fabulous clear skies and loadsa sun and now it's back to the awful dreich, wet, damp, miserable day! :sad:


 
the weather is minging here today too 

nah i dont think i did either eileen just thought i would let shell blame me though im nice like that you see :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I have woken up with a cold:bash: or it could be an allergy as I slept with my nose buried in Purdy`s lovely soft belly fur:flrt: The weather here is very breezy and it looks like it will rain again


----------



## Shell195

Ive got the sanctuary phone again today and Ive just had a poor lady on the phone whos house burnt down on Sunday and she needs temporary accomodation for her 3 cats, she left her laptop on charge and it fired the house.Im glad I unplug mine

Im home alone as everybody is out at work, its very quiet


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I have woken up with a cold:bash: or it could be an allergy as I slept with my nose buried in Purdy`s lovely soft belly fur:flrt: The weather here is very breezy and it looks like it will rain again


 
rain has cleared here but it was pouring down this morn when i took lew up to school


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive got the sanctuary phone again today and Ive just had a poor lady on the phone whos house burnt down on Sunday and she needs temporary accomodation for her 3 cats


 poor lady


----------



## Shell195

There is a thing on itv now about a program on tonight. Its called "I caught it abroad", its horrid, maggots in scalp, ticks, bugs, tapeworms YUK


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> There is a thing on itv now about a program on tonight. Its called "I caught it abroad", its horrid, maggots in scalp, ticks, bugs, tapeworms YUK


 
eeeeeeeeew thats minging 

still cant be bothered to put the tv on lol


----------



## Shell195

I put the TV on for background noise or my silly small dogs yap at every noise:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I put the TV on for background noise or my silly small dogs yap at every noise:lol2:


lol thats one of the beautyful things about huskies............they dont bark lol 

though when they sing they bloomin sing :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I have woken up with a cold:bash: or it could be an allergy as I slept with my nose buried in Purdy`s lovely soft belly fur:flrt:


I can't stop coughing - bought some cough syrup yesterday which is helping a little, but I woke last night loads of times coughing and trying to breathe through my nose which was totally blocked so I feel like crap this morning and I'm cream crackered! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Ive got the sanctuary phone again today and Ive just had a poor lady on the phone whos house burnt down on Sunday and she needs temporary accomodation for her 3 cats, she left her laptop on charge and it fired the house.Im glad I unplug mine


I always unplug mine too, thank goodness!



Shell195 said:


> There is a thing on itv now about a program on tonight. Its called "I caught it abroad", its horrid, maggots in scalp, ticks, bugs, tapeworms YUK


Is that "This Morning" you're watching? Cos I've got it on too and it's gross!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I can't stop coughing - bought some cough syrup yesterday which is helping a little, but I woke last night loads of times coughing and trying to breathe through my nose which was totally blocked so I feel like crap this morning and I'm cream crackered! :lol2:
> 
> I always unplug mine too, thank goodness!
> 
> Is that "This Morning" you're watching? Cos I've got it on too and it's gross!


eeeeeeks eileen thats how the illness i got started with the cough be very careful i ended up in pain that reduced me to tears because of the cough i really did feel like i was gonna die 

(im not ill often but then i am it bloomin hits me)


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I can't stop coughing - bought some cough syrup yesterday which is helping a little, but I woke last night loads of times coughing and trying to breathe through my nose which was totally blocked so I feel like crap this morning and I'm cream crackered! :lol2:
> 
> I always unplug mine too, thank goodness!
> 
> Is that "This Morning" you're watching? Cos I've got it on too and it's gross!


 
Thats the one Eileen its disgusting isnt it, so bad I may watch the full version tonight:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thats the one Eileen its disgusting isnt it, so bad I may watch the full version tonight:lol2:


what time is it on shell?


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeks eileen thats how the illness i got started with the cough be very careful i ended up in pain that reduced me to tears because of the cough i really did feel like i was gonna die
> 
> (im not ill often but then i am it bloomin hits me)


:gasp: I bloody hope not!! I know that when I get run down or even slightly off colour the first thing that goes is my throat. As soon as I start to get a sore throat I know I've been doing too much and I need to slow down. that sore throat arrived a week last Monday and it's been brewing ever since, but only developed the cough round about Saturday! It's still getting worse though, so I hope I don't end up like you!



Shell195 said:


> Thats the one Eileen its disgusting isnt it, so bad I may watch the full version tonight:lol2:


Think I'll be giving it a miss! :whistling2: That maggot coming out of the man's head was gross!!!


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> what time is it on shell?


 
ITV1 at 10.30 I think


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :gasp: I bloody hope not!! I know that when I get run down or even slightly off colour the first thing that goes is my throat. As soon as I start to get a sore throat I know I've been doing too much and I need to slow down. that sore throat arrived a week last Monday and it's been brewing ever since, but only developed the cough round about Saturday! It's still getting worse though, so I hope I don't end up like you!
> 
> Think I'll be giving it a miss! :whistling2: That maggot coming out of the man's head was gross!!!


i would go to the docs if i was you hun 

its not nice at all i cried like a baby which is something i dont normally do 

i wouldnt let anyone near me for 2wks even had lew stay at my mum and dads as didnt want to give it him either


----------



## Shell195

My cold seems to have dried up now and I feel fine so I think it may have been a reaction to inhaling fur all night:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> ITV1 at 10.30 I think


 
Okies cool well i can miss im a celeb get me out of here now lol 

think i may watch that then 

im rehersing tonight lol monkying about ha ha


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My cold seems to have dried up now and I feel fine so I think it may have been a reaction to inhaling fur all night:lol2:


lol your an odd woman, licking a nekid kitty an nibbling it......and breathing in a furry kitties fur :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Okies cool well i can miss im a celeb get me out of here now lol
> 
> think i may watch that then
> 
> im rehersing tonight lol monkying about ha ha


 
:lol2: Emma the ape


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Emma the ape


oo be doo i wanna be like you oo oo oo..............an ape like me can learn to be hoooman too :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My cold seems to have dried up now and I feel fine so I think it may have been a reaction to inhaling fur all night:lol2:


:lol2:

My friend's just been on the phone, good news and bad! Bad news was that her mum died last week. She was 95 so a good innings I think and the good news was that she was back to see her specialist the next day and everything is still clear and good. She had aggressive Hodgkins Lymphoma a couple of years ago and had very aggressive chemo using a cocktail of drugs that they'd never tried before, cos her prognosis was so poor.

So great news from her point of view! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> My friend's just been on the phone, good news and bad! Bad news was that her mum died last week. She was 95 so a good innings I think and the good news was that she was back to see her specialist the next day and everything is still clear and good. She had aggressive Hodgkins Lymphoma a couple of years ago and had very aggressive chemo using a cocktail of drugs that they'd never tried before, cos her prognosis was so poor.
> 
> So great news from her point of view! :2thumb:


yeps thats great news is that :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> My friend's just been on the phone, good news and bad! Bad news was that her mum died last week. She was 95 so a good innings I think and the good news was that she was back to see her specialist the next day and everything is still clear and good. She had aggressive Hodgkins Lymphoma a couple of years ago and had very aggressive chemo using a cocktail of drugs that they'd never tried before, cos her prognosis was so poor.
> 
> So great news from her point of view! :2thumb:


 
Bitter sweet news but great that she is still clear:no1:

Ive just hoovered and mopped the entire house:whistling2:

EDIT Ive also wiped the woodwork down lol


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> oo be doo i wanna be like you oo oo oo..............an ape like me can learn to be hoooman too :lol2:


I wanna walk like you, talk like you, tooooo :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I wanna walk like you, talk like you, tooooo :lol2:


 
LOL your so on my wave legnth :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*is grown up* Honest


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *is grown up* Honest


so is i too :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

No, you's aren't! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Ive just had a call off a lady who has taken on the responsibility of a 29 year old Thoroughbred mare after her owner offered her Free to good home. The girl was going to give her to a dealer so this lady offered to pay the bills until she can be found a retirement home and she wants us to take her. I need my friend to make that decision so it will have to wait until she is back from the funeral shes at in London. I doubt she will though as we havent got a spare stable and shes not hardy enough to go in the field shelter


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> No, you's aren't! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: we are too :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:



:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Ive just had a call off a lady who has taken on the responsibility of a 29 year old Thoroughbred mare after her owner offered her Free to good home. The girl was going to give her to a dealer so this lady offered to pay the bills until she can be found a retirement home and she wants us to take her. I need my friend to make that decision so it will have to wait until she is back from the funeral shes at in London. I doubt she will though as we havent got a spare stable and shes not hardy enough to go in the field shelter


bloomin eck your very busy today shell 

poor horsey


----------



## Shell195

NOT:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

It is very busy today but everyone wants rid of animals nobody wants to adopt:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> NOT:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes, NOT!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Know what you mean shell - everyone's trying to offload, not take on!

Shame about the mare though.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> NOT:Na_Na_Na_Na:





feorag said:


> Yes, NOT!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Know what you mean shell - everyone's trying to offload, not take on!
> 
> Shame about the mare though.


 
Are too are too are too :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Hands Emma her toys and dummy back:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hands Emma her toys and dummy back:whistling2::lol2:


yay my favey rattle:no1::lol2:

*sucks dummy*


----------



## Shell195

Im going to put a colour on my hair in a minute that should be fun with the phone ringing:lol2: even better as afterwards Im going to have a bath, do I ignore the phone or answer it in the bath:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im going to put a colour on my hair in a minute that should be fun with the phone ringing:lol2: even better as afterwards Im going to have a bath, do I ignore the phone or answer it in the bath:whistling2:


you have talked to me in the bath lol so take it with you hee hee 

what colour are you putting on ?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im going to put a colour on my hair in a minute that should be fun with the phone ringing:lol2: even better as afterwards Im going to have a bath, do I ignore the phone or answer it in the bath:whistling2:


Take it in the bath with you - I regularly chat to people when I'm in the bath!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> you have talked to me in the bath lol so take it with you hee hee
> 
> what colour are you putting on ?


 

RED:lol2: Its a bit awkward writing in the bath though


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> RED:lol2: Its a bit awkward writing in the bath though


lol yeah thats true but you could answer and ask them to call back as you have a slight red emergancy hee hee


----------



## Amalthea

Poor mare...  Maybe ask about on here to see if anybody could take her??

I take my phone in the bath with me... 

*throws temper tantrum* EMMA STOLE _MY_ TOY!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Poor mare...  Maybe ask about on here to see if anybody could take her??
> 
> I take my phone in the bath with me...
> 
> *throws temper tantrum* EMMA STOLE _MY_ TOY!!!!


*hides before she gets told off:Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## ditta

afternoon all..........mature as usual on here today:lol2:

i still got my chores to do..................really cannot be bothered today.............but i gotta:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> afternoon all..........mature as usual on here today:lol2:
> 
> i still got my chores to do..................really cannot be bothered today.............but i gotta:whip:


of course we are all growned up on here ditta :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## ditta

Emmaj said:


> of course we are all growned up on here ditta :2thumb::lol2:


 
with you being the most growdy up one emma:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Just came downstairs with the colour on and all the dogs kicked off:bash: Remind me never to attempt to put colour on with Dennis`s help, silly boy nearly got dyed too:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Emma is growdy *runs*


(in case that one doesn't translate, it's Yank for "gross")


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Just came downstairs with the colour on and all the dogs kicked off:bash: Remind me never to attempt to put colour on with Dennis`s help, silly boy nearly got dyed too:lol2:


 
THAT woulda been brilliant!!!


----------



## Shell195

Hmmm Ive just scratched my head and now have a red finger:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> with you being the most growdy up one emma:whistling2:


Yes yes of course ditta :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Just came downstairs with the colour on and all the dogs kicked off:bash: Remind me never to attempt to put colour on with Dennis`s help, silly boy nearly got dyed too:lol2:


LOL mine go mad when i come down with a towel on my head 

hee hee a bright red sphynx cooooooool :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Emma is growdy *runs*
> 
> 
> (in case that one doesn't translate, it's Yank for "gross")


 
*cwies lots cos jen has been a meany moo*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel doesn't like it when I wear a wig... Been getting ready for catalogue launch and part of our costumes is a silver tinsel wig. He does NOT like it.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm Ive just scratched my head and now have a red finger:gasp:


*ouch* ET phone home :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> *cwies lots cos jen has been a meany moo*
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
*pokes* :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon Ditta, was Cat ok after watching The Grudge on her own:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *pokes* :lol2:


 
*Farts:blush:*


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *lmao*


 
LOL im sorry it just had to be done :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely the growdiest of us all *runs*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Definitely the growdiest of us all *runs*


dont worry jen i bottled it for you :2thumb: just need your address to send it on to you now :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Aww gee... *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Aww gee... *lol*


 
see i was thinking of you :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Such a kind person you are, too


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Such a kind person you are, too


Oh yeah i know :2thumb::lol2:


Ooooo did we scare everyone off ??:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Think so *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Think so *lol*


 
ooops lol 

though saying that shell will be washing her red head and finger off 

and possibly denis too :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I think we should dye Dennis all sorts of colors. Would be entertaining *nods*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I think we should dye Dennis all sorts of colors. Would be entertaining *nods*


Oooo yeah that could be fun and the look on shells face would be priceless :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Totally!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Totally!!!


:no1::lol2:


we shall have to do it laters though cos i have to go pick lewis up now :lol2:


catch ya laters on 

byeeeeeeeeeeee

*waves*


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Afternoon Ditta, was Cat ok after watching The Grudge on her own:lol2:


 she came to bed very late cos she was scared of moving off the settee.......also frenkel was stood at back door wanting wee wees and i heard her saying to him.......no frenks just go to bed you dont need to wee go on mate go to bed...........but he wouldnt move so she had to open the door........she came to bed shitting herself:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> she came to bed very late cos she was scared of moving off the settee.......also frenkel was stood at back door wanting wee wees and i heard her saying to him.......no frenks just go to bed you dont need to wee go on mate go to bed...........but he wouldnt move so she had to open the door........she came to bed shitting herself:lol2::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!! Bless her ! :flrt:

Bloody hell! I went away for a quick phone call and come back and there's 3 pages to read in that short time!!!

I forgot I was going to post a piccie of my friend's Somali who won the UK Grand on Saturday.

She's the one at the very bottom - the only Somali on the page actually! http://www.catplanet.co.uk/Supreme-Cat-Show-21/11/09/Supreme-Cat-Show-2009-SLH-Pictures.html

And the Variant at the bottom of this next link is one of my other friend's.

Shell, you'll like this page cos it's the cat on Club Row so there's a couple of Sphynx for you! :2thumb: http://www.catplanet.co.uk/Supreme-Cat-Show-21/11/09/Supreme-Cat-Show-2009-Exhibition-and-Club-Row-Pictures-Part-One.html


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous puds on there!!! I love ragamuffins (I found a pic of one once that looked a LOT like Lou)


----------



## Shell195

Beautiful cats Eileen:flrt:

Ive just looked at the Sphynx and Chichi Sugababe is from the same breeder I got ASBO from


----------



## Shell195

Well my hair is now red but not as bright as I thought it would be. I only managed to speak to the man from Crystal Clear(I believe Eileen knows him lol) when I was in the bath and I rang him as hes at my friends running the business while she is away


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I think we should dye Dennis all sorts of colors. Would be entertaining *nods*





Emmaj said:


> Oooo yeah that could be fun and the look on shells face would be priceless :2thumb::lol2:





Amalthea said:


> Totally!!!





Emmaj said:


> :no1::lol2:
> 
> 
> we shall have to do it laters though cos i have to go pick lewis up now :lol2:
> 
> 
> catch ya laters on
> 
> byeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> *waves*


 
BAD BAD girls:bash::bash::bash: poor Dennis










I did consider painting the RFUK logo on him though and entering the photo for POM:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> she came to bed very late cos she was scared of moving off the settee.......also frenkel was stood at back door wanting wee wees and i heard her saying to him.......no frenks just go to bed you dont need to wee go on mate go to bed...........but he wouldnt move so she had to open the door........she came to bed shitting herself:lol2::lol2:


Ha ha silly scaredy Cat:lol2: Maybe she should stick to Disney films:whistling2:

Chris watched ""Paranormal Activity" last night and he said that was VERY scary :gasp:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ha ha silly scaredy Cat:lol2: Maybe she should stick to Disney films:whistling2:
> 
> Chris watched ""Paranormal Activity" last night and he said that was VERY scary :gasp:


 
i said to her.....why watch scarey movies if you get scared.......she said thats the whole point:bash::whip:

me no understandy


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Well my hair is now red but not as bright as I thought it would be. I only managed to speak to the man from Crystal Clear(I believe Eileen knows him lol) when I was in the bath and I rang him as hes at my friends running the business while she is away


:lol2: I hope you told him you were in the bath!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I hope you told him you were in the bath!!


 

NOPE:whistling2: Can you imagine his face:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I wanna go see Paranormal Activity!! But I am craving some more vampires and werewolves, so I might make Gary take me to see New Moon again tomorrow when he gets home :whistling2:

Shell, you SOOOOOOO shoulda painted Dennis!!! :lol2::no1::2thumb::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I wanna go see Paranormal Activity!! But I am craving some more vampires and werewolves, so I might make Gary take me to see New Moon again tomorrow when he gets home :whistling2:
> 
> Shell, you SOOOOOOO shoulda painted Dennis!!! :lol2::no1::2thumb::flrt:


 
I want to go and see 2012 in 3D:2thumb:


I would have had to buy some watercolours or I would have an RFUK cat for a very long time LOL


----------



## Amalthea

Woulda been great, though!!! *lol*

There are a few movies out (or coming out soon) that I really want to see... 2012 is one... And Avatar!


----------



## Shell195

Cesar Milan is on Paul O`Grady NOW. Hes bringing his interactive live show over to the UK next year


----------



## Amalthea

Wonderful.......


----------



## Shell195

He is actually telling a very good story


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Woulda been great, though!!! *lol*
> 
> There are a few movies out (or coming out soon) that I really want to see... 2012 is one... And Avatar!


I fancy Avatar too, but we hardly ever go to the piccies - tend to wait until they come out on DVD.



Shell195 said:


> Cesar Milan is on Paul O`Grady NOW. Hes bringing his interactive live show over to the UK next year


The tickets for him coming to Newcastle Arena just went on sale here yesterday. My dog trainer thinks he's the "dogs bollocks" and was advocating we all go see him! My boss does too :crazy: and suggested we should go - I said no thanks!


----------



## Amalthea

We go to the movies a LOT, but only cuz we have our unlimited cards. Otherwise, we'd wait for them to come out on DVD, too.


----------



## Emmaj

Morning all :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Shell195 said:


> Ive just looked at the Sphynx and Chichi Sugababe is from the same breeder I got ASBO from


That's interesting! You know I still can't understand that breeder's logic, putting a young kitten through that much stress - 2 homes and an op in the space of a couple of weeks. Did she tell you why she wanted to neuter him before you took him? See I could never have done that! If I'd had to take a kitten back and felt he _*needed*_ to be neutered before he left me, then I'd have neutered him and kept him until the operation was well and truly behind him and he'd settled before ever I'd disrupt him and put him through the stress of another re-home so quickly.

Well I got up this morning and the sun was shining and there was quite a breeze, so I thought I'd put a load of washing in - course it's finished now and it's pee-ing down outside! :roll:

Skye is in the kitchen/utility room being very good, cos the ratty boys are out for playtime. I told him to go to his bed and gave him a pigs ear. Went back in 5 minutes later cos I'd forgotten my tea and he was lying on his bed in the utility room, chewing his pigs ear and he made no move to rush at me like he used to do, so he really is settling down well.

Unfortunately, he's still 'snacking' at other dogs and nipping visitor's legs, so I've got a canine behaviourist coming on Friday to have a look at his behaviour. Never having had to deal with a problem like this I decided I would get professional help to sort him out, rather than risk taking the wrong approach and aggravating the problem.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning all!That's interesting! You know I still can't understand that breeder's logic, putting a young kitten through that much stress - 2 homes and an op in the space of a couple of weeks. Did she tell you why she wanted to neuter him before you took him? See I could never have done that! If I'd had to take a kitten back and felt he _*needed*_ to be neutered before he left me, then I'd have neutered him and kept him until the operation was well and truly behind him and he'd settled before ever I'd disrupt him and put him through the stress of another re-home so quickly.
> 
> Well I got up this morning and the sun was shining and there was quite a breeze, so I thought I'd put a load of washing in - course it's finished now and it's pee-ing down outside! :roll:
> 
> Skye is in the kitchen/utility room being very good, cos the ratty boys are out for playtime. I told him to go to his bed and gave him a pigs ear. Went back in 5 minutes later cos I'd forgotten my tea and he was lying on his bed in the utility room, chewing his pigs ear and he made no move to rush at me like he used to do, so he really is settling down well.
> 
> Unfortunately, he's still 'snacking' at other dogs and nipping visitor's legs, so I've got a canine behaviourist coming on Friday to have a look at his behaviour. Never having had to deal with a problem like this I decided I would get professional help to sort him out, rather than risk taking the wrong approach and aggravating the problem.


 
afternoon 

i was dragged out xmas shopping with my sis :bash::lol2:

yeah i think its a good idea having a behaviourist look at him hopefully you can then get to the bottom of it 

he sounds like he is really settling down eileen compared to what he was like when you 1st took him on 

well done you and barry :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

To a degree Emma, he's like a different dog. He's not a perfect heel walker, but he doesn't pull like he did, (as if he had to pull you along to get you anywhere :lol and when we say "sit" he sits, and "wait" or "stay" he stays. It's still a fight to get out of the door in front of him because he just bulldozes you out of the way, but he's learning that he has to wait until we've walked through it.

The purpose of dog training class was as much to 'socialise' him as teach him the rudiments of behaviour, cos I've always managed to do that myself with all my dogs, it was after seeing his reaction to other dogs, that I thought the classes would benefit him and they have done, but this nipping of visitors' legs is more concerning. I just don't know if he's doing it as a defensive action because he's nervous or not. So I think getting someone who understands dog behaviour and can decide the best approach is better than me maybe handling it the wrong way.

Course, not knowing his history makes things more difficult and I'm now certain we haven't been told the truth, either by the breeder or the original owner, I honestly don't know!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> To a degree Emma, he's like a different dog. He's not a perfect heel walker, but he doesn't pull like he did, (as if he had to pull you along to get you anywhere :lol and when we say "sit" he sits, and "wait" or "stay" he stays. It's still a fight to get out of the door in front of him because he just bulldozes you out of the way, but he's learning that he has to wait until we've walked through it.
> 
> The purpose of dog training class was as much to 'socialise' him as teach him the rudiments of behaviour, cos I've always managed to do that myself with all my dogs, it was after seeing his reaction to other dogs, that I thought the classes would benefit him and they have done, but this nipping of visitors' legs is more concerning. I just don't know if he's doing it as a defensive action because he's nervous or not. So I think getting someone who understands dog behaviour and can decide the best approach is better than me maybe handling it the wrong way.
> 
> Course, not knowing his history makes things more difficult and I'm now certain we haven't been told the truth, either by the breeder or the original owner, I honestly don't know!


 
its usually the case though eileen they forgot to leave some things out.............

i totally agree with you i think you are definately doing the right thing seeking a professionals point of view 

but the work you have done with him so far has brought him on in leaps and bounds you should be very proud of yourselves :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone. Ive done a bit of Christmas shopping today and have got a Santa suit for Dennis so I can do Christmas cards of him:lol2: He looks ever so cute :flrt:

Eileen is he nipping the backs of visitors legs as this is a throw back to the days of herding but I agree he needs stopping ASAP and I think a behaviourist is a good start. As Emma says you have done really well with his training and he sounds like he has finally accepted he is home to stay.
The dog snapping thing is probably him hitting maturity. My bitch Karla was snapping at people and dogs, she was a nightmare( I used to cry I was that frustrated with her) until I got her focused on her Frisbee. She is 7 years old now and an absolute angel as all she cares about when we are out is me and her toy. She only gets this when we go out so it is a special item but she will do somersaults if I ask as long as I throw her Frisbee or allow her to carry it.Maybe try and bond him with a special toy and keep it for when you go out. My other boy Mitch who was always an angel but very timid and he too bonded with a Frisbee which gave him confidence, I use Nylabone ones as they dont crack and last forever


----------



## feorag

Oh, what a lovely idea Shell!!! *s******ing behind hand at thoughts of Dennis in a Santa suit*

You have to post the photograph of him when he's in it. Maybe you should get Steve one too and send out a photo of them both! :2thumb:

Yes, Shell, that's exactly what he's doing. The first time he did it was when our neighbour came in to speak to Barry about something. He never sits down - he always stands just inside the living room door and talks to Barry. Neither Barry nor I noticed anything happen and he didn't mention it until a couple of days later, so of course Barry and I weren't 100% sure that he hadn't mistaken what had happened as he isn't used to dogs at all. About 3 weeks ago Linden came over and he gave a little growl as she walked in through the front door, so I told her to ignore him, walk past him and go and sit on the settee and wait for him to come to her, which he did and he was no problem with her, but a couple of weeks ago when Anyday Anne came, she walked into the house, spoke to Skye in the hallway and followed me into the kitchen where I'd gone to make us coffee. So again she was standing beside me talking when he did it, so I wasn't totally sure whether it was a 'protective' thing - like he might perceive someone standing next to his mum or dad might be threatening them and so if they aren't going to deal with it, then maybe he should??

So last week when Anne arrived I was trying to tell her to come straight in and sit down like Linden did to see if he reacted differently, but of course Anne arrives with her mouth open and doesn't shut up (especially if she's a bit excited about going out shopping - honestly! :gasp. So, as I was trying to tell her what to do, she was just talking over the top of me and not listening to what I was saying and by the time she got into the living room and stopped walking, he'd nipped the back of her leg, so I thought maybe someone with more experience of these kind of problems would guide me better to deal with it properly, than me doing it myself wrongly.

This of course is one of the problems of taking on an adult dog - I've always started with 8 week old puppies and never had to deal with that behaviour, so I want to do it right, for his sake.

He's always done the snacking with other dogs and of course is worse on the lead, which I totally understand, but of course I can't let him off the lead when there are dogs around, because he doesn't recall.

So we'll see what this guy says. He lives in a local village just around the corner from one of my oldest friends (in period of time, not age, but she is actually older than me :lol and she recommended him - I'd found him on Yell.com and rang her to ask if she knew him. He breeds (or bred, not sure) and judges Mastiffs and does a lot of behavioural work with dogs, so we'll see what happens on Friday.

ETA: Forgot to mention that he is totally obsessive about balls. Not interested in any other toy whatsoever - just balls. So he's only given a ball when he's out. As long as he has his ball he's OK with other dogs in the locality as long as they aren't too close, but if their owner has a ball - well that's it - he's off and I'm shouting!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh, what a lovely idea Shell!!! *s******ing behind hand at thoughts of Dennis in a Santa suit*
> 
> You have to post the photograph of him when he's in it. Maybe you should get Steve one too and send out a photo of them both! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Watch it woman or you wont be getting a Christmas card:bash:
> 
> 
> Ive just told Steve what you suggested and he said "Go forth and multiply":lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe use Skyes Ball to your advantage since hes already obsessed with it


----------



## Emmaj

evening ladies 

hmmm they are doing a photo competion thingy for pets at our local jolleys im umming and ahhhing over taking one of the stripeys :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo also im getting some xmas cards tomorrow too soooooooo could do with your address shell, eileens, jens, pams, cat & dittas, connors and felix's 

so that i can send ya crimbo cards 

hey you lucky ladies i dont usually buy xmas cards either :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I need peoples addresses too unless of course they dont want a Dennis special:whistling2: ( Ive got yours Emma but think Ive lost Eileens:lol2 I need the same addresses as Emma please


----------



## Emmaj

soooooooo shell do you think i should turn up to the pet photo shoot competition with a stripey ?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> soooooooo shell do you think i should turn up to the pet photo shoot competition with a stripey ?:lol2:


 
Of course I do:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Of course I do:no1:


hee hee can you imagine the looks on their faces when i pull a skunk out of the carrier instead of a kitty, puppy or other normal small furry :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee can you imagine the looks on their faces when i pull a skunk out of the carrier instead of a kitty, puppy or other normal small furry :whistling2::lol2:


:lol2: You will probably clear the store of everyone


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You will probably clear the store of everyone


cool i have more chance of winning then :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just told Steve what you suggested and he said "Go forth and multiply":lol2:


Better tell him I'm too old to do that now! :lol2:

I do use the ball and he only gets it when we're out - still can't get him to bring it back though - have to wait for him to drop it and sometimes he waits until I've nearly reached it and rushes in and picks it up again! :bash:



Emmaj said:


> hmmm they are doing a photo competion thingy for pets at our local jolleys im umming and ahhhing over taking one of the stripeys :lol2:


Yeh! Take one along. What d'ya get if ya win???

As far as chrissy cards go, I've got Shell's and Cat & Ditta's, but I need Jens, Emmas, Katie's and anyone else I might have forgotten, cos I'm very old and my memory's not that good and I don't wanna offend anyone! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Better tell him I'm too old to do that now! :lol2:
> 
> I do use the ball and he only gets it when we're out - still can't get him to bring it back though - have to wait for him to drop it and sometimes he waits until I've nearly reached it and rushes in and picks it up again! :bash:
> 
> Yeh! Take one along. What d'ya get if ya win???
> 
> As far as chrissy cards go, I've got Shell's and Cat & Ditta's, but I need Jens, Emmas, Katie's and anyone else I might have forgotten, cos I'm very old and my memory's not that good and I don't wanna offend anyone! :lol2:


not sure gonna call the tomorrow and ask lol 

oooo yeah i need katies too i nearly forgots her :blush:

sorry katie :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to o the ratties etc, Steve has taken his boy toy(X box 360) round to his mates so I am home alone again :roll:


I tried Dennis`s santa suit on him to check it fits him but the final photo will be with a christmas background


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Right Im off to o the ratties etc, Steve has taken his boy toy(X box 360) round to his mates so I am home alone again :roll:
> 
> 
> I tried Dennis`s santa suit on him to check it fits him but the final photo will be with a christmas background
> 
> image


 
LOL shell thats ace :flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Right Im off to o the ratties etc, Steve has taken his boy toy(X box 360) round to his mates so I am home alone again :roll:
> 
> 
> I tried Dennis`s santa suit on him to check it fits him but the final photo will be with a christmas background
> 
> image


Lol! I love how he just sits there all proud of hmiself!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lol! I love how he just sits there all proud of hmiself!


lol its cos he so is ha ha 

joe i asked you a question on skunk chat :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hes so used to wearing a jumper he didnt react at all and he loves the attention. Did you notice his man boobs:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hes so used to wearing a jumper he didnt react at all and he loves the attention. Did you notice his man boobs:whistling2:


 
lol yeah i wasnt going to mention them though :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL










Sorry, Shell but I really LOL'd at that!!!


----------



## Emmaj

tis great aint it eileen :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Fekkin' hilarious!!! :2thumb:

But don't tell Dennis cos we don't want to give him a complex, cos he obviously thinks he's the dog's b*ll*cks in that outfit! :rotfl:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Fekkin' hilarious!!! :2thumb:
> 
> But don't tell Dennis cos we don't want to give him a complex, cos he's obviously thinks he's the dog's b*ll*cks in that outfit! :rofl:


 
hee hee i know bless him he looks so proud :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sundia

saskia finally replys to A name not HER name nope she only responders too..... bugger :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## feorag

So you've got an intelligent cat there who knows what she is! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So you've got an intelligent cat there who knows what she is! :lol2:


mine ignore me lol only time they come when i call their names is when i have food for them :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> So you've got an intelligent cat there who knows what she is! :lol2:


lol!!! you are so correct! she is on santas naughty list but she still has pressies


----------



## Shell195

I would have been on here a short while ago but I had to console poor Dennis:bash::bash:

*BAD AUNTIE EILEEN:whip:*



:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I would have been on here a short while ago but I had to console poor Dennis:bash::bash:
> 
> *BAD AUNTIE EILEEN:whip:*
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Right Im off to o the ratties etc, Steve has taken his boy toy(X box 360) round to his mates so I am home alone again :roll:
> 
> 
> I tried Dennis`s santa suit on him to check it fits him but the final photo will be with a christmas background
> 
> image


lmfao!!!!!!!! awwwww and i thought my cat looked unimpressed in her elf outfit 

look at his face he looks so unimpressed!


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!! awwwww and i thought my cat looked unimpressed in her elf outfit
> 
> look at his face he looks so unimpressed!


Nooooooo thats his as proud as punch look :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!! awwwww and i thought my cat looked unimpressed *in her elf outfit*
> 
> look at his face he looks so unimpressed!


He was actually strutting round in his santa suit:lol2:
We need photos of your cat


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> He was actually strutting round in his santa suit:lol2:
> We need photos of your cat


my oh is totally against dressing animals up so i made a deal with him that saskia (bugger) only has to wear it crimbo eve and crimbo day


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> my oh is totally against dressing animals up so i made a deal with him that saskia (bugger) only has to wear it crimbo eve and crimbo day


 
if she keeps it on that long hee hee :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I would have been on here a short while ago but I had to console poor Dennis:bash::bash:
> 
> *BAD AUNTIE EILEEN:whip:*
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Well that's me off to bed! Barry's just come in with the dog and I've got an early start tomorrow.

Still feel that sh*t - it took me nearly an hour to get my head off the pillow this morning and of course tomorrow I don't have that much time before I have to go out!


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> if she keeps it on that long hee hee :2thumb:


i sneaked it on her when we first got it and she just played like normal lo0ol


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Well that's me off to bed! Barry's just come in with the dog and I've got an early start tomorrow.
> 
> Still feel that sh*t - it took me nearly an hour to get my head off the pillow this morning and of course tomorrow I don't have that much time before I have to go out!


nighty night hun sweet dreams x x x 



sundia said:


> i sneaked it on her when we first got it and she just played like normal lo0ol


lol mine would go mental if i put anything on them like that :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning! Where is everyone today?

I'm rattling around here on my own with nobody to talk to!


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee well looks like im taking one of the stinkys on sat to the photo comp i just called jolleys to make sure it was ok and the nice lady on the phone said ooooo definately bring one along :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I have a couple busy days and look what I miss... Dennis!!! *snort* Oh dear that's funny. Love his squishy little man boobs, too. *lol* Bless him!!

It's Thanksgiving today and I've got SHIT loads to do. I've got a turkey in the oven and sweet potatoes boiling (I double cook my sweet taters and the first stage is boiling). And I have to tidy the house, cuz we've got friends coming round. And then a Dr's appt at 5. Fun... And I bet they'll make me get my freaking swine flu shot while I'm there!!!


----------



## feorag

Emma, you'll have to let us know how you get on - which skunky will you take??

Jen, what do you mean by double cook?? Always interested in sweet tatty recipes cos I love them. I just either boil and mash, or par-boil and roast, or roast (depending on time). So what do you do??

(And, OOOHHH, can I come too! :grin1:


----------



## Amalthea

What I do for sweet taters is boil 'em, so the skin kinda rubs off (and rub off the skin), then mash 'em up with a bit of butter and brown sugar. Mix in some crushed almonds, put it into a baking tin, and add a couple marshmallows to the top. Then cook in the oven til the mallows have melted and browned. It's sweet, but oh so yummy!!! Apparently it's a Yank thing 

And of course you can come!!!


----------



## fenwoman

Tabitha the Manchester cat update.
If she carries on like this she'll be in deep trouble. Fat and sleek she is. Sleeps on my bed she does. Is pampered and respected and cossetted. She's accustomed to this rural life now and spends days sleeping in a patch of sunshine outside, and nights alseep on my bed growling at any dog or cat who gets too close, or goes out of the open window to take the air. All of this is fine. I am happy with it all, growls and all. But why oh flipping why does she have to come in through the window at 3am, dive off the sill onto my stomach while holding a very large, loudly squealing rat in her mouth, drop it, and then spend the next few minutes under my bed chasing it and making a huge noise thumping, banging and growling at the other cats who want to join in the fun and help her catch it again. Then when it's all died down and the thing is obviously caught and killed, she lays right directly beneath where I'm laying and noisily eats the bloody thing with much bone crunching and snarling at the other cats who want a bit.
I'm knackered!!


----------



## feorag

Be there in 3 hours! :lol2:

The mashing and butter is what I do, the crushed almonds is a new twist, but as an almond lover I'll go with that. Not too sure about the marshmallows though .................... I love marshmallows too, just not sure about it on top of sweet tatties, but I might give it a try - can't make a decision until I've tried it!

If you need advice Pam, close the bedroom window! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It does sound disgusting, but it's tasty  As a kid, that's the only way I'd eat sweet taters *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Eileen im thinking of taking havoc and angel and seeing who behaves the best for the camera man lol 

they are the 2 that dont tend to stray to far from me in a strange place lol 

well definately let you know how it goes :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Oh, please do! And post the photos if you can! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Oh, please do! And post the photos if you can! :2thumb:


 
yups will definately do that if i can will see if i can get them put onto a disc then can upload them onto comp :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary today so thats why Ive been missing. I cancelled TomToms castration for today as he was a bit sneezy:whip: Hes fully vaccinated so whatever it is must be outside the vaccine cover. He appears well in himself which is good so I will just keep an eye on him.

The lady who wanted us to take the horse has decided to keep her which is great news. Its quite sad though as the young girl who owns her bought her for £100 just to ride while her other horse was in foal and now shes foaled she said she didnt have enough room to keep her. The other lady has persuaded her to keep her if she helps with the upkeep of her which is great news. The other horse rescues told her to euthanise her which is disgusting and we had no stable to put her in.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary today so thats why Ive been missing. I cancelled TomToms castration for today as he was a bit sneezy:whip: Hes fully vaccinated so whatever it is must be outside the vaccine cover. He appears well in himself which is good so I will just keep an eye on him.


Probably just a non-specific urt virus then Shell?? I'm sure he'll shake it off in no time.



Shell195 said:


> The lady who wanted us to take the horse has decided to keep her which is great news. Its quite sad though as the young girl who owns her bought her for £100 just to ride while her other horse was in foal and now shes foaled she said she didnt have enough room to keep her. The other lady has persuaded her to keep her if she helps with the upkeep of her which is great news. The other horse rescues told her to euthanise her which is disgusting and we had no stable to put her in.


So no selfish motives there then! :whistling2:

Could she not just have done without her riding until her mare foaled, or even taken one on a short term loan. She must have known she couldn't keep both! :bash: Or is that too simplistic a viewpoint??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Probably just a non-specific urt virus then Shell?? I'm sure he'll shake it off in no time.
> 
> So no selfish motives there then! :whistling2:
> 
> Could she not just have done without her riding until her mare foaled, or even taken one on a short term loan. She must have known she couldn't keep both! :bash: Or is that too simplistic a viewpoint??


 

These kind of people really annoy me and from what the woman said the girl bought her with the intention of selling her a year later:bash:

When she bought her she was told the mare was 15 years old but once she had handed over her £100 she started to research her past and found out she was actually 28 years old. Poor old girl being passed from pillar to post


----------



## Emmaj

well i have decided im definately gonna take havoc and angel on sat 

if angel hadnt of been in season would probs have taken her and kaimi but i dont want no hanky panky in the cat carrier :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, I agree - I guess for £100 she could have a year's free riding while her mare foaled - poor bloody old mare I say! :bash:

Forgot to say I watched "Moonlight" last night from Monday night and was gutted at the end when they said it was the last ever episode!! I was loving it!!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> well i have decided im definately gonna take havoc and angel on sat
> 
> if angel hadnt of been in season would probs have taken her and kaimi but i dont want no hanky panky in the cat carrier :blush::lol2:


 
It may have made for some very interesting photos:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> It may have made for some very interesting photos:lol2:


:lol2:

Emma we cross posted so I didn't see your post!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It may have made for some very interesting photos:lol2:


Noooooooo she aint old enough yet even though the cow bag is in season lol 

I asked my dad if he would take me on with them he said yeah of course 

my mum asked me if i told him what i was taking..........

i said yeah why??

she said Oh 

she hates the smell of the skunks and thinks everyone else should too even though my aunt my dad an sis told her they dont smell LOL 

she has an over sensitive nose


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Emma we cross posted so I didn't see your post!!!


 
LOL she is too young for the hanky panky with the spanky kaimi :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Well Im off to do the small furries. Ive got the 2 Syrians staying with me until the 12th Dec but the girl wasnt impressed I made her split them up. They are very sweet boys and they are called Binky and Steve:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Well Im off to do the small furries. Ive got the 2 Syrians staying with me until the 12th Dec but the girl wasnt impressed I made her split them up. They are very sweet boys and they are called Binky and Steve:lol2::lol2::lol2:


lol okies hun 

i have a havoc on my lap hee hee 

'urry up back woman :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

LOOOOOOOL @ joe asking justin just for a little breakfast as he has already had foreskin this morning :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

i saw 2 hamsters having a fight today... they looked so evil!


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> i saw 2 hamsters having a fight today... they looked so evil!


 
Oh yes they are lol dont mess with hamsters on the war path :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

That room is lik a flippin` petting zoo:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL shell 

i still have a havoc on my lap ha ha


----------



## Shell195

Awwwww cuddlebum:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL im really laughing at gino saying in the cam room thing that he made a deal to use kims boobies LOL 

the way he said boobies was ace :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Awwwww cuddlebum:flrt:


 
he really is at the moment lol 

though have to say he is calming down fantastically he really is i can touch his face an grab his nose without him biting now its ace :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just put Ivermec on my ratties again as 2 of the big boys are scratching again:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

aww itchy watties


----------



## Shell195

Its very quiet on here tonight:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

yeah i know aint it just


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> LOL im really laughing at gino saying in the cam room thing that he made a deal to use kims boobies LOL
> 
> the way he said boobies was ace :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I could sit and listen to Gino all night - I think he's great! :2thumb:

I been away catching up on some telly. Last Monday's Moonlight and the last 2 episodes of True Blood, followed by Celebrity and that Animal Programme on BBC2 - did anyone see it.

It was good and funny and sad - lots of poor little babies dying and getting killed. I know nature is cruel and I know carnivores have to kill to survive, but I hate watching the cruelty of it. I got so upset watching the male lions killing the cubs so they could mate the mother, but the lemur with the baby who wasn't strong enough to hang on just was gut wrenching to watch and brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I could sit and listen to Gino all night - I think he's great! :2thumb:
> 
> I been away catching up on some telly. Last Monday's Moonlight and the last 2 episodes of True Blood, followed by Celebrity and that Animal Programme on BBC2 - did anyone see it.
> 
> It was good and funny and sad - lots of poor little babies dying and getting killed. I know nature is cruel and I know carnivores have to kill to survive, but I hate watching the cruelty of it. I got so upset watching the male lions killing the cubs so they could mate the mother, but the lemur with the baby who wasn't strong enough to hang on just was gut wrenching to watch and brought tears to my eyes!


 
You are very brave Eileen the minute the killing begins I switch over which is a shame as I love nature programs but I just dont like nature:blush:


----------



## feorag

Well when the hyena grabbed the baby wildebeest and ran off with it, I closed my eyes and didn't look, similarly when the lions arrived and I knew what was going to happen, having just ooh'd and aah'd when the mother brought her 6 week cubs back into the pride and the male lion was playing with them, but I simply couldn't take my eyes off the lemur. It was obvious the distress the mother was in as her baby kept falling off and the troop kept on going, leaving her behind - her distress and indecision was visible. Should she leave her baby and stay in the safety of her troop or should she stay with her baby and simply be left behind without the safety of her troop? It was so sad to watch her obvious distress as she kept leaving the baby and coming back to it and leaving it and coming back to it. Finally, she left it and it was just lying there and I cried! :roll:

Thank goodness it ended on a more positive note, as it was really interesting to watch how the musk ox formed a safety line to protect the herd's babies from wolves - how they worked in a team, unlike the wildebeest etc, was fascinating to watch. However, the baby elephant made me smile and laugh, even when a bull tried to mate one of the females and she was more interested in helping the baby to stand up, so the bull kept pushing it out the way and knocking it back down again!


----------



## Emmaj

morning or should i say afternoon all LOL


----------



## Emmaj

Im so proud of havoc 

he has taken really well to the litter tray and i havent had an accident on the floor for a couple of days now 

kaimi is doing okies but still have work to do with him 

im gonna get another 3 litter trays today so that all the corners they use are covered lol 

but hey having a room full of litter trays is worth it if it gets them using them :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just got back from shopping and now I have the dogs to feed and the floors to do:devil: Ive just sat down with a brew before I start but the dogs are restless as its past their normal feeding time but they can wait for a few minutes.
It keeps on raining here so Ive got soaked twice already
Emma what do you want me to do with the photos you sent me? I couldnt reply last night as I had no credit but Ive topped up now

Ive got I think 11 very large hooded litter trays spread through the house which means none of the cats are ever far from one so you arent alone when it comes to multiple trays lol


----------



## *H*

Hehe how could I not make one of them  ..... ElfYourself by OfficeMax - Powered by JibJab


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just got back from shopping and now I have the dogs to feed and the floors to do:devil: Ive just sat down with a brew before I start but the dogs are restless as its past their normal feeding time but they can wait for a few minutes.
> It keeps on raining here so Ive got soaked twice already
> Emma what do you want me to do with the photos you sent me? I couldnt reply last night as I had no credit but Ive topped up now
> 
> Ive got I think 11 very large hooded litter trays spread through the house which means none of the cats are ever far from one so you arent alone when it comes to multiple trays lol


 
lol its not the cats i have a problem with they will come downstairs from up to use the trays its the skunks LOL 


you can upload them onto here if ya like hun and onto skunk chat too lol 

i took the pics over the last couple of nights :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

I have just been to aldis and got the skunks 2 weeks worth of food for £12 :2thumb:

i couldnt believe how cheap everything was today :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

*H* said:


> Hehe how could I not make one of them  ..... ElfYourself by OfficeMax - Powered by JibJab


:lol2: That's brilliant.


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> :lol2: That's brilliant.


 
katie you are one of my only remaining addy's missing for a crimble card lol 

need yours and jens :2thumb:
:2thumb:
have just wrote the others out to send next time im at post office :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've already got Shell's cos of Dennis' jumpers, and Cat's cos of my necklaces and Emma's cos she sent me it, but I'm still needing Jen's and Katie's.

Busy watching I'm a Celebrity, but had a really interesting day with the canine behaviourist and been out all afternoon and explaining everything to Barry since he came in from work, but I'll update you once I've caught up with everything! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've already got Shell's cos of Dennis' jumpers, and Cat's cos of my necklaces and Emma's cos she sent me it, but I'm still needing Jen's and Katie's.
> 
> Busy watching I'm a Celebrity, but had a really interesting day with the canine behaviourist and been out all afternoon and explaining everything to Barry since he came in from work, but I'll update you once I've caught up with everything! :2thumb:


 
yeah im watching it too lol 

i have had a good an bad day arghhhhhh im in a bad mood  fluffed off an grrrrrrr


----------



## Emmaj

Emmaj said:


> yeah im watching it too lol
> 
> i have had a good an bad day arghhhhhh im in a bad mood  fluffed off an grrrrrrr


 
oooooo yeah sorry missed that bit 

cool glad you had an interesting day hope you have sorted a few things out which can help skye too hun


----------



## Shell195

We need to know what the behaviourist said so hurry up Eileen:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> We need to know whatthe behaviourist said so hurry up Eileen:whistling2:


i agree


----------



## fenwoman

Shell, I hope you don't mind but I printed off a pic of Dennis with his little man boobs (moobs) . I'm so in love with him . I can now look at his pic every time I come online. I'd love a sphynx but won't every own one so Dennis is my cyber sphynx.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Shell, I hope you don't mind but I printed off a pic of Dennis with his little man boobs (moobs) . I'm so in love with him . I can now look at his pic every time I come online. I'd love a sphynx but won't every own one so Dennis is my cyber sphynx.


awwwwwwww thats so sweet denis has a num 1 fan :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww thats so sweet denis has a num 1 fan :flrt::flrt::flrt:


I could be his granny and send him sixpenny postal orders on his birthday. Eileen can be his other granny cos she knits him little jumpers.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I could be his granny and send him sixpenny postal orders on his birthday. Eileen can be his other granny cos she knits him little jumpers.


 
yeah you both so could hee hee 

thats so sweet 

an oi woman i pm'd you lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> have just wrote the others out to send next time im at post office :lol2:


:gasp: I just read that bit - it didn't register before!! Still, I've got all my chrissy pressies wrapped up now, so I'm ahead on something! :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> I'd love a sphynx but won't every own one so Dennis is my cyber sphynx.


I think Dennis is everyone on here's cyber sphynx.



fenwoman said:


> I could be his granny and send him sixpenny postal orders on his birthday. Eileen can be his other granny cos she knits him little jumpers.


I'll second that! :2thumb:

Well I've just given Barry his dog walking lesson and I'm off to bed with a cup of mint chocolate chocolate.

I'll update you all in the morning re. the canine behaviourist!


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Shell, I hope you don't mind but I printed off a pic of Dennis with his little man boobs (moobs) . I'm so in love with him . I can now look at his pic every time I come online. I'd love a sphynx but won't every own one so Dennis is my cyber sphynx.


 

Course I dont mind at all, you are welcome to share him and if you pm me your address you can get a Dennis Christmas card too:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

well just got back from the photo shoot with the skunkums lol 


it went really well havoc was a star angel was being a bit clingy though bless her 

i have to go back next week to view the pics and choose which ones i want to enter in the comp :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ooh, that's excellent news! :2thumb: Dying to see the photos!

We've been out most of the day. Had to go to a big outdoor shopping outlet to pick up 2 of these "go go hamsters" that are apparently *THE* Christmas present this year and virtually unobtainable anywhere, for Iain.

So I suggested that we take Skye with us and while I was in Argos Barry would walk him around the pavements among all the people, then he had to go into Halfords, so I did a training session around the pavements. Then as his reward we went to a local 'country park' that is built on an old pit and he had his run about and ball chasing session, which went really well, except for the point when (before we'd introduced the ball so he wasn't quite as hyper) he ran straight into a chain link fence. he got a helluva fright and bit his tongue and came rushing to me - bless!! There is no question that he's a divvy, he absolutely NOT spacially aware either and is always crashing into things!!

However, the good news is that his session with the canine behaviourist yesterday has made huge inroads into his behaviour, as when I took him out with my friend yesterday afternoon it was like I had a different dog with me.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ooh, that's excellent news! :2thumb: Dying to see the photos!
> 
> We've been out most of the day. Had to go to a big outdoor shopping outlet to pick up 2 of these "go go hamsters" that are apparently *THE* Christmas present this year and virtually unobtainable anywhere, for Iain.
> 
> So I suggested that we take Skye with us and while I was in Argos Barry would walk him around the pavements among all the people, then he had to go into Halfords, so I did a training session around the pavements. Then as his reward we went to a local 'country park' that is built on an old pit and he had his run about and ball chasing session, which went really well, except for the point when (before we'd introduced the ball so he wasn't quite as hyper) he ran straight into a chain link fence. he got a helluva fright and bit his tongue and came rushing to me - bless!! There is no question that he's a divvy, he absolutely NOT spacially aware either and is always crashing into things!!
> 
> However, the good news is that his session with the canine behaviourist yesterday has made huge inroads into his behaviour, as when I took him out with my friend yesterday afternoon it was like I had a different dog with me.


 
thats fantastic news eileen so glad you are getting there with him 

bless him biting his tongue aww lol 


yeah they drew in a right audience my poor mother was being quizzed to death while i was busy getting them posing lol 

i had a guy say to me do they smell ?? when i held angel out and said here see for yourself he ran off like a baby to the other end of the store lol 

the comments people were coming out with where hillarious (i know why i dont take them out i public often now :lol2

the photographer was as pleased as punch as he got some fantastic pics he was also excited at the fact it was his first session with a skunk 

i can enter them both individually he said so they both have a picture in each hee hee double the chance of winning 

the prize is a larged framed photo worth £150 which i would love to have hanging on my wall so fingers crossed hey :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Poor Skye but it doesnt surprise me at all . Mitch my gorgeous GSD was exactly the same, very clever in the training department but such a Divvy:flrt:
Im glad the behaviourist has made an impression on him:no1:
Now Eileen get your fast typing fingers on the move and tell us exactly what went on:whistling2:


Emma I bet the photos are wonderful and Im glad you had an entertaining day with Joe Public:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Poor Skye but it doesnt surprise me at all . Mitch my gorgeous GSD was exactly the same, very clever in the training department but such a Divvy:flrt:
> Im glad the behaviourist has made an impression on him:no1:
> Now Eileen get your fast typing fingers on the move and tell us exactly what went on:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Emma I bet the photos are wonderful and Im glad you had an entertaining day with Joe Public:lol2:


LOL my mum said to me god dont people ask some stupid questions lol


----------



## freekygeeky

like my sig? big but who cares lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> like my sig? big but who cares lol


 

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is soooooooooo sweet:flrt::flrt: I dont think Eileen will agree though:whistling2:

So Gina how are you doing??


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is soooooooooo sweet:flrt::flrt: I dont think Eileen will agree though:whistling2:
> 
> So Gina how are you doing??


i dont liek that ''sort of cat'' but what its doing is oooober cute

erm so so


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Love your siggy, Gina!!

Diesel and I were in a fun dog show today and came in second for best dog and owner costumes  There are pics up on my fb 

I NEEDS a _Dennis_ Christmas card!!!

Speaking of that, can my cat chat friends, please send me their addresses?


----------



## Brett

my cat just attacked me waS FUNNY tho lol


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> my cat just attacked me waS FUNNY tho lol


cool mine are crashed out one on the radiator the other on a dogs head :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Pretty gorgeous balls you have there, Brett :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Pretty gorgeous balls you have there, Brett :whistling2:


OMG jen that made me laugh :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Pretty gorgeous balls you have there, Brett :whistling2:


 
:gasp: I nearly choked until I realised you meant his Pythons:lol2:

Well done on coming second, Im off to look on facebook now:flrt:


----------



## tigerkitty

I'm a huge cat fan and have always lived with a cat ever since I was three. I currently have six cats, one elder, two adults and three babies which are the center of my world. Despite all this however, I've always wanted a dog.. hm. Don't tell my cats that though.


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I had a clever moment 

There's nothing stopping you having a dog AND cats, tigerkitty


----------



## feorag

Emma I hope you do win the competition cos the photo sounds great!

Jen, you have pm.

Shell, the session with the behaviourist was excellent. He came in giving out total dominance signals and it just totally threw Skye. He just kept growling at him and every time he growled the guy kind of made this loud ch-ch noise at him and pointed and said "hey" which he didn't like at all. He told me to totally ignore the dog while he was there and assessed him as we spoke.

He said that normally he would start straight away in the house, but he wouldn't with Skye cos he was a very dominant dog, but also a very anxious dog, and as my living room didn't have a lot of open space he said that he was convinced that he would bite him. So he said he would handle him outside. He said he was a very dominant dog, very high energy, but that he had a lot of anxiety issues that concerned him. In fact he said that if I hadn't had Germans before and obviously was used to handling odd things (looking at the rats and snakes :lol which 'normal' women tended to be frightened of he would be telling me that the dog should be returned to his breeder, because he was obviously not a 'beginners' dog!!! :gasp:

Then we went outside and he 'shadowed' me to see how I handled him. He said most of what I was doing was right, but that I could improve and he would tell me how. Then he took him. He told me to stay where I was until he came back and warned me that Skye would object to being taken away, would probably squeal, growl, struggle, somersault and probably try to bite him - all of which he did! 

Eventually though he gave up and went off with him. He walked him down the length of the street we were on and back to me (by which time Skye was walking perfectly for him) and told me not to speak to the dog, but to "fall in" with him - we then walked around for a good half hour with him holding Skye on the lead, then he handed the lead to me and I took the dog, but he kept taking it back from me and then giving me it back, so Skye was never very sure who was in control of him. He said he was a very 'trainable' dog and could be great, but he would always be an anxious one and we'd never get rid of that anxiety. 

He said that basically what he needed to learn was that we could be trusted to keep him safe and that he didn't need to feel it was his job to keep us safe. He said that at the minute he was trying to lead us and protect us, but he had to learn that we were pack leaders and we would protect him (basic common sense in dog terms really)

Then we came home and talked some more - by which time Skye was much more relaxed and was obeying his every word. I asked him what was the best way to bring guests into the house to avoid him nipping and he demonstrated, during which Skye behaved impeccably for him and he said again that he had the makings of a great dog. He said if it hadn't been for the anxiety he would have made a great police dog, but in an explosive situation his anxiety could get the better of him and if his handler called him back, he would be very likely to carry on and attack.

He did agree with me that there was no way he'd been going to dog training classes 3 times a week. In fact he said the dog has had no correct socialisation, discipline, or boundaries and that if we'd had him from a puppy, anxiety or not, he would have been a great dog.

Then he said that he commended us for taking Skye on and for bringing him in to help, because he said the temperament that he has makes him a typical dog to be bounced from home to home and end up untrainable with major issues that would lead to him being destroyed! :blush:

So, so far so good! :2thumb: On the phone he said probably one session would do it, but when he saw Skye and first assessed him, he said that he might need more than one session, but when he saw how quickly he was picking things up and how well he was handling he said he probably wouldn't need to come back, if we could implement his suggestions.

He did say that I could phone him up at any time if I wanted to ask anything, but if at any time in the future anything bothered me then he would come back.


----------



## feorag

Right, after all that great long post about my dog problem on the cat chat thread :lol2:

Forgot to say Welcome to tiger kitty and we need photos of your cat.

And Gina - missed you over the last few days. "So so" is better than you were last week, so I was glad to hear that, but hope you will be saying "much better now" soon! : victory:


----------



## tigerkitty

Amalthea said:


> v *lol* I had a clever moment
> 
> There's nothing stopping you having a dog AND cats, tigerkitty


Except the people I live with. )= !
They're dog haters through and through. I've given up trying to convert them and just make the most of their tolerance of cats by having loads.

Thank you for the welcome, feorag. Congratulations on the session with the behaviorist. Skye is a lovely name, by the way.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen that sounds very interesting and is obviously working for Skye which is great

Welcome Tigerkitty, we need photos of your cats


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds very promising, Eileen!!


----------



## feorag

Thanks girls! I must admit I did feel a bit :gasp: when he said if I hadn't had the experience he would recommend sending him back to the breeder because he wasn't a novice's dog!! But it does show what he is like in terms of anxiety, hyperactivity and dominance for him to say that!


----------



## Shell195

Today I have put the Christmas tree up:whistling2: I have never done this until after my sons birthday on 4th December as it made that and Christmas appear to be one thing. He now lives in his own flat and I need the tree to do Dennis pics so its sat here flashing away:lol2: Dennis tried to help and kept running away with the baubels and things but Purdy hasnt seen it yet and shes a pain as she loves to eat tinsel:bash:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Our rule used to be that it went up the weekend after my birthday, which I thought was eminently sensible, cos after a couple of weeks of Christmas decorations I'm longing to get them down and have my house uncluttered. It's very cluttered already of course and over-furnished, but all the decorations seem to bring the walls in and make the room look smaller.

Luna used to love licking tinsel too!! :bash: These oriental/siamese! *shakes head*


----------



## Emmaj

Im dreading putting the xmas tree up 

im sure it will be bauble free in no time with the kittens.........oh then im sure the skunks will help them hide the baubles :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I cant wait to take the tree down either but when I do it looks so bare. My house is very cluttered too but its all the cats n dogs that do it 
:lol2:
Sooooooooooooooooooooo Eileen when is your birthday then:whistling2:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> Thanks girls! I must admit I did feel a bit :gasp: when he said if I hadn't had the experience he would recommend sending him back to the breeder because he wasn't a novice's dog!! But it does show what he is like in terms of anxiety, hyperactivity and dominance for him to say that!


:gasp: As if you would send him anywhere!!
I bet in a year or so you will wonder what you were so worried about.

Hi everyone, been really busy lately with college work - I'm terrified of getting behind! I keep reading but not too much posting though cos I get sucked into conversations I don't have time to have :lol2: - Roll on the Christmas break!
Hope everyone's really well and looking forward to a cracking Christmas.


----------



## ditta

:flrt:christmas tree up and icicle lights outside, window dressing done just cats retro (tacky) deccys to finish............christmas....im lovin it:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :flrt:christmas tree up and icicle lights outside, window dressing done just cats retro (tacky) deccys to finish............christmas....im lovin it:flrt:


 
Is Santa bringing any new furries to your house:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> :gasp: As if you would send him anywhere!!
> I bet in a year or so you will wonder what you were so worried about.
> 
> Hi everyone, been really busy lately with college work - I'm terrified of getting behind! I keep reading but not too much posting though cos I get sucked into conversations I don't have time to have :lol2: - Roll on the Christmas break!
> Hope everyone's really well and looking forward to a cracking Christmas.


Ooooo hello fly in an out woman lol hope course works going well hun 



ditta said:


> :flrt:christmas tree up and icicle lights outside, window dressing done just cats retro (tacky) deccys to finish............christmas....im lovin it:flrt:


Do you wanna come an help me with mine ?

i hate dressing the tree always looks crap when i have done it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Very true! I would be lying if I said there have been a couple of times when I've wondered if we'd made a huge mistake and should have got a puppy, but to be totally honest, I then think what might have happened to him if we hadn't taken him. 

I know the breeder advertised him on the internet before we'd made our minds up, because the GSD breeder who ran the dog training classes asked as soon as she met me if I'd gotten him from Alison and told me that she'd seen him advertised on the internet. So I checked it out. 

So there's every possibility that someone might have taken him and realised that they couldn't handle him and sent him back and then he could have bounced again.

Either way, we've taken him on and will try our best to get him to realise that we can take care of him and he doesn't have to take care of us, so can relax a bit.

I have actually been wondering lately whether to try him on Zylkene to see if it just calms him down a bit - what do you think Shell???

Birthday? What birthday? :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo hello fly in an out woman lol hope course works going well hun
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wanna come an help me with mine ?
> 
> i hate dressing the tree always looks crap when i have done it :lol2:


Hi - Im having a night off - have some stuff I should be doing but I'm having a rare bollox to it evening and catching up with people :2thumb: 

Haven't done any decorations yet - maybe next weekend........ 
Im rubbish at trimming up aswell - volunteers??


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Hi - Im having a night off - have some stuff I should be doing but I'm having a rare bollox to it evening and catching up with people :2thumb:
> 
> Haven't done any decorations yet - maybe next weekend........
> Im rubbish at trimming up aswell - volunteers??


 
well i think you should come here an do mine an if i like it evie i will come help you with yours then :2thumb::lol2:

i dont blame you for having some time off :2thumb:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> Very true! I would be lying if I said there have been a couple of times when I've wondered if we'd made a huge mistake and should have got a puppy, but to be totally honest, I then think what might have happened to him if we hadn't taken him.


There goes everyone who's ever owned a rescue dog. You love him and he loves you, you will definitely work it out and be glad you did!


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> well i think you should come here an do mine an if i like it evie i will come help you with yours then :2thumb::lol2:
> 
> i dont blame you for having some time off :2thumb:


Haha if you like a Christmas tree that looks like it's had tinsel vomited on it you got a deal :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Haha if you like a Christmas tree that looks like it's had tinsel vomited on it you got a deal :lol2:


 
hey thats cool least it will look like it has tinsel on somehow i manage to loose the tinsel into the middle of the tree lol


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> hey thats cool least it will look like it has tinsel on somehow i manage to loose the tinsel into the middle of the tree lol


I liked my tree last year but everyone laughed at it and said it was sad - w*nkers :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> I liked my tree last year but everyone laughed at it and said it was sad - w*nkers :lol2:


 
well they obviously had no taste whatsoever :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> well they obviously had no taste whatsoever :2thumb::lol2:


 I know - they must be blind - divs :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> I know - they must be blind - divs :lol2:


 
Oh definately i 100% agree with you on that one hun :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hello Evie long time no speak. It sounds like you have been working to hard.

My tree isnt very big so it was very easy to do(Soph helped me too:whistling2

Eileen it certainly wont hurt to try Zylkene. I do think that time will help him though as he is just hitting the awkward stage as his hormones will be stirring, add to the that his new home and new rules and I think you will find hes a bit confused. He will be a fab dog once hes sure of his place in the family and no longer has to worry about being boss


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hello Evie long time no speak. It sounds like you have been working to hard.
> 
> My tree isnt very big so it was very easy to do(Soph helped me too:whistling2
> 
> Eileen it certainly wont hurt to try Zylkene. I do think that time will help him though as he is just hitting the awkward stage as his hormones will be stirring, add to the that his new home and new rules and I think you will find hes a bit confused. He will be a fab dog once hes sure of his place in the family and no longer has to worry about being boss


i cant remember if my tree is a 5ft or 6ft tree lol 

its gonna have to go on a table though off the floor :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Been visiting my friends down in Shropshire today... And got to see Conker (the baby slow loris) and I can't believe how much she's grown!!!


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Hello Evie long time no speak. It sounds like you have been working to hard.
> 
> My tree isnt very big so it was very easy to do(Soph helped me too:whistling2
> 
> Eileen it certainly wont hurt to try Zylkene. I do think that time will help him though as he is just hitting the awkward stage as his hormones will be stirring, add to the that his new home and new rules and I think you will find hes a bit confused. He will be a fab dog once hes sure of his place in the family and no longer has to worry about being boss


Hiya Shell how are you? I'm not really working too hard, just loving it and very absorbed (got to do something to take my mind off Tesos :lol2. 
What's Zylklene?


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Been visiting my friends down in Shropshire today... And got to see Conker (the baby slow loris) and I can't believe how much she's grown!!!


awwwwww did you get any pics ????


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Hiya Shell how are you? I'm not really working too hard, just loving it and very absorbed (got to do something to take my mind off Tesos :lol2.
> What's Zylklene?


 
Hi Evie Im fine Thankyou
Im glad you are enjoying your course:no1:
Heres some info on Zylkene

larger image 
*VetPoints*

Earn up to £1.03 in points on buying this product.
More information...



Zylkene is a novel product, which helps manage stress in dogs and cats.​ 
Dogs and cats obviously cannot tell us how they are coping, but they can alter their behaviour. There are many different ways pets can show stress including: Posture changes e.g. crouching, dilated pupils, Changed demeanour, House soiling, Changes use of their environment e.g. changed resting place, reduced exploration or stopped visiting a certain part of the house, Changes in pattern of sleeping, Habits such as excessive licking and grooming, Reduced play, Changed interaction with humans or other pets – can be increased or decreased. ​ 
Zylkene comes in 75mg, 225mg & 450mg capsules which are colour coded for size.​


----------



## Shell195

I wanna see Conker too, shes adorable:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

so how do we think its gonna go tonight then ?

i have a feeling lloyd..........either danyel or olly in the bottom 2 

im sorry for who like lloyd but he has to go tonight he aint anywhere near as good as the others


----------



## Amalthea

My friend who was there got a couple pics of her... Will get them  She is such an amazing little person.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> My friend who was there got a couple pics of her... Will get them  She is such an amazing little person.


 
awwwwwwww cool cant wait to see the pics :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Im glad you are enjpying your course:no1:
> Heres some info on Zylkene
> [URL="http://www.vetuk.co.uk/images/Zylkene.JPG"]image
> larger image[/URL]
> *VetPoints*
> 
> Earn up to £1.03 in points on buying this product.
> More information...
> 
> 
> 
> Zylkene is a novel product, which helps manage stress in dogs and cats.​
> Dogs and cats obviously cannot tell us how they are coping, but they can alter their behaviour. There are many different ways pets can show stress including: Posture changes e.g. crouching, dilated pupils, Changed demeanour, House soiling, Changes use of their environment e.g. changed resting place, reduced exploration or stopped visiting a certain part of the house, Changes in pattern of sleeping, Habits such as excessive licking and grooming, Reduced play, Changed interaction with humans or other pets – can be increased or decreased. ​
> Zylkene comes in 75mg, 225mg & 450mg capsules which are colour coded for size.​


I've not heard of it before - I hope it helps Skye and Eileen to get past the difficult period. You never know what you've got with a rescue dog for a good 6 months but I think he's landed in a good place with her.


----------



## Emmaj

ooooooooo no final show down


----------



## Shell195

Was that expected Emma?


----------



## Emmaj

yeps well lloyd has gone :2thumb:

fab young lad but he wasnt the best so...........bubbye :2thumb:

and he is about to kill take thats song again :bash::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeps well lloyd has gone :2thumb:
> 
> fab young lad but he wasnt the best so...........bubbye :2thumb:
> 
> and he is about to kill take thats song again :bash::lol2:


 

I hate it when they kill good songs:lol2:
Im off to feed the furries, back soon


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell, I come out the bath, post on here, go downstairs, set the meal away, dry my hair, eat said meal, come back here and there's 4 pages of posts to read!!! it never happens when I'm on line though! :bash:


Evie said:


> There goes everyone who's ever owned a rescue dog. You love him and he loves you, you will definitely work it out and be glad you did!


You're right we will work it out cos we're determined. Our main problem at the moment is his fixation for the cats that is making them nervous, lately it feels like they've all taken a backward step, but it's still early days. The behaviourist said he had a high prey drive and although he's no expert on cats at all, he reckons the cats are sensing his energy and it troubles them a bit! Also we have to stop his habit of "claiming doors" He sits in the doorway or by the side of Barry's chair, but in direct line to the door and it's so that he can see the cats on the stairs looking for him.



Shell195 said:


> Eileen it certainly wont hurt to try Zylkene. I do think that time will help him though as he is just hitting the awkward stage as his hormones will be stirring, add to the that his new home and new rules and I think you will find hes a bit confused. He will be a fab dog once hes sure of his place in the family and no longer has to worry about being boss


So do you think I should try some straight away, or give him a little longer under the new rules???

The other thing I'm havering about is castrating him. To be honest I've never castrated a dog in my life - all my boys were still entire without any problems, but medicine has advanced and more is known now about the problems entire dogs can have in the 'privates' department.

I definitely intend to have him done and I do think it will calm him down, but I'm not sure about whether to do it now because he's just turned 12 months or to leave him a little longer until he's more settled with us. Certainly I know my vet isn't very confident around him, so would probably want to muzzle him cos I doubt (having seen the way he behaved with the behaviourist when he tried to take him away) he could be a problem at the vets.



Emmaj said:


> so how do we think its gonna go tonight then ?
> 
> i have a feeling lloyd..........either danyel or olly in the bottom 2
> 
> im sorry for who like lloyd but he has to go tonight he aint anywhere near as good as the others


Just about to watch this now, cos Baz was watching a clint eastwood film and it felt mean telling him he had to watch X Factor first. However, I think you're dead right Emma that it's Lloyd's turn to go. Last night I thought Joe was stupendous again, but I also thought Danyl raised the bar a bit too! No idea who's gonna be in the bottom though - just that it shouldn't be Joe!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Pics from today 



















And one I took of my friend (just thought it was a lovely picture):


----------



## feorag

What a gorgeous little critter that is - what did you say it was (cos I can't be bothered to go back through the thread to find your post about it) :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

She's a baby slow loris  Her furry parents abandoned Conker and her twin at a few hours old. Unfortunately, her twin was injured and didn't make it. Conker has thrived, though, and just celebrated her 6 month birthday


----------



## Amalthea

Here's me and Conker when she was a tiny baby:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Bloody hell, I come out the bath, post on here, go downstairs, set the meal away, dry my hair, eat said meal, come back here and there's 4 pages of posts to read!!! it never happens when I'm on line though! :bash:You're right we will work it out cos we're determined. Our main problem at the moment is his fixation for the cats that is making them nervous, lately it feels like they've all taken a backward step, but it's still early days. The behaviourist said he had a high prey drive and although he's no expert on cats at all, he reckons the cats are sensing his energy and it troubles them a bit! Also we have to stop his habit of "claiming doors" He sits in the doorway or by the side of Barry's chair, but in direct line to the door and it's so that he can see the cats on the stairs looking for him.
> 
> So do you think I should try some straight away, or give him a little longer under the new rules???
> 
> The other thing I'm havering about is castrating him. To be honest I've never castrated a dog in my life - all my boys were still entire without any problems, but medicine has advanced and more is known now about the problems entire dogs can have in the 'privates' department.
> 
> I definitely intend to have him done and I do think it will calm him down, but I'm not sure about whether to do it now because he's just turned 12 months or to leave him a little longer until he's more settled with us. Certainly I know my vet isn't very confident around him, so would probably want to muzzle him cos I doubt (having seen the way he behaved with the behaviourist when he tried to take him away) he could be a problem at the vets.
> 
> Just about to watch this now, cos Baz was watching a clint eastwood film and it felt mean telling him he had to watch X Factor first. However, I think you're dead right Emma that it's Lloyd's turn to go. Last night I thought Joe was stupendous again, but I also thought Danyl raised the bar a bit too! No idea who's gonna be in the bottom though - just that it shouldn't be Joe!! :flrt:


 
yes he sure has

i think the last standing 3 will probs be joe, stacey and danyel 


hopefull joe will win :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Stacey really irritates me... She's so goofy, it's ridiculous!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Pics from today
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And one I took of my friend (just thought it was a lovely picture):
> 
> image


 
:flrt::flrt::flrt:adorable:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Here's me and Conker when she was a tiny baby:
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwwww hee hee i can see why they called her conker :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Stacey really irritates me... She's so goofy, it's ridiculous!!!


 
yeah i have a feeling it could be joe and danyel in the last 2


----------



## Amalthea

Conker definitely fits!! *lol* She is amazing, though!! And I feel privaledged (spelling?!?) to know her


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Conker definitely fits!! *lol* She is amazing, though!! And I feel privaledged (spelling?!?) to know her


 
i would too as well hun 

she seems like an amazing lil creature :2thumb:


----------



## Evie

Amalthea said:


> Here's me and Conker when she was a tiny baby:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Oh my word that's a cute critter - I was wondering what a slow loris was - now I know - its a huge pair of eyes :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> What a gorgeous little critter that is - what did you say it was (cos I can't be bothered to go back through the thread to find your post about it) :lol2:


 
I believe shes a slow Loris :flrt:


----------



## feorag

That is one cute critter, Jen!!!


Amalthea said:


> Stacey really irritates me... She's so goofy, it's ridiculous!!!


Well I must admit she makes me laugh, but I also think she could drive me mad!

I just said to Barry last night, imagine if she won and then had to do the round of chat shows - she could be nightmare to interview!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That is one cute critter, Jen!!!Well I must admit she makes me laugh, but I also think she could drive me mad!
> 
> I just said to Barry last night, imagine if she won and then had to do the round of chat shows - she could be nightmare to interview!! :lol2:


you would have to use subtitles to understand what she is saying :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Our main problem at the moment is his fixation for the cats that is making them nervous, lately it feels like they've all taken a backward step, but it's still early days. The behaviourist said he had a high prey drive and although he's no expert on cats at all, he reckons the cats are sensing his energy and it troubles them a bit! Also we have to stop his habit of "claiming doors" He sits in the doorway or by the side of Barry's chair, but in direct line to the door and it's so that he can see the cats on the stairs looking for him.
> 
> This appears to be a Shepherd trait Eileen, Karla who was an 8 week old puppy and is now nearly 7 years old is still fixated by the cats and spends ages watching certain ones but has never touched them. I taught Karla the leave command and say it very firmly when I see her doing it which then breaks her stare and she moves away. Ginny my old girl who I got at 18 months spent her entire life watching black cats. My friend has a couple that are also fixated on cats too. Its just something that some seem to do. Maybe teach him Leave and make him lie somewhere were he cant cat watch. Make sure you praise him for moving away
> 
> So do you think I should try some straight away, or give him a little longer under the new rules???
> 
> I would wait and see how he progresses under the new rules then you have that to fall back on if he stops making progress
> 
> The other thing I'm havering about is castrating him. To be honest I've never castrated a dog in my life - all my boys were still entire without any problems, but medicine has advanced and more is known now about the problems entire dogs can have in the 'privates' department.
> 
> I definitely intend to have him done and I do think it will calm him down, but I'm not sure about whether to do it now because he's just turned 12 months or to leave him a little longer until he's more settled with us. Certainly I know my vet isn't very confident around him, so would probably want to muzzle him cos I doubt (having seen the way he behaved with the behaviourist when he tried to take him away) he could be a problem at the vets.
> 
> 
> 
> I would let him mature a bit first unless he starts to become very dominant. 2 years is a good age to have him castrated but as you know only you can decide when or if the time is right
> 
> 
> Try teaching him the "Watch" command then you can always catch his attention. My Gsd doesnt know this command as Ive never taught her it but my Rottie is excellent at it
> Try not to worry to much about his behaviour as Im sure he will soon learn what is expected of him, its just the transition period and once hes settled in properly he will be a joy to own
> 
> 
> Most vets are scared of big dogs:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel is obsessed with the cats, too... He does the collie stare thing and then when they run, he chases. He's never attempted to hurt them in any way... I think it's just the excitement (and the fact his "shepp" aren't doing what he's asking them to do) *lol* If we catch him in time and tell him to "leave it", he will listen, but it's bad when the cats run.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> This appears to be a Shepherd trait Eileen, Karla who was an 8 week old puppy and is now nearly 7 years old is still fixated by the cats and spends ages watching certain ones but has never touched them. I taught Karla the leave command and say it very firmly when I see her doing it which then breaks her stare and she moves away. Ginny my old girl who I got at 18 months spent her entire life watching black cats. My friend has a couple that are also fixated on cats too. Its just something that some seem to do. Maybe teach him Leave and make him lie somewhere were he cant cat watch. Make sure you praise him for moving away
> 
> I would wait and see how he progresses under the new rules then you have that to fall back on if he stops making progress
> 
> I would let him mature a bit first unless he starts to become very dominant. 2 years is a good age to have him castrated but as you know only you can decide when or if the time is right
> 
> 
> Try teaching him the "Watch" command then you can always catch his attention. My Gsd doesnt know this command as Ive never taught her it but my Rottie is excellent at it
> Try not to worry to much about his behaviour as Im sure he will soon learn what is expected of him, its just the transition period and once hes settled in properly he will be a joy to own
> 
> 
> Most vets are scared of big dogs:lol2:


The "leave" command is what we use now, because I started teaching him that at training classes when we were do the "walking past other dogs" exercise so he does understand it. Also, when we're in the room, we are making him sit away from the door. He hypes up very quickly, so I've found the way to do it is to put him on his bed where i want it to be, tell him the "stay" and just stand beside him ignoring him until he calms down, then I can walk away and he doesn't panic and run after me.

I was thinking along those lines myself with the Zylkene, just thought it would be a good idea to run it past someone who's actually used it, so thanks for that.

The "watch" command is a good idea and I'll try that on him. he now has a full understanding of "sit", "lie" (took a bit of a long time to get him to do that one! :lol, "stay" "wait", so I'll start the "watch" one tomorrow and see how we get on! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

Morning all well..........its been snowing here this morning and still keeps trying


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Morning all well..........its been snowing here this morning and still keeps trying


 
I want snow:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

well if it starts again i will send it to you then : victory::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well it's pisitively possing down here and has been all morning!!

It stopped a while ago, but I was busy doing something, so now I'm waiting for it to stop again (hopefully) so that I can take Skye out for a 'training session' outside and a quite play cos I'm meeting a friend for coffee at 1:00.

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## Amalthea

Snow is the only good thing about winter!!!

Although, it's beautifully bright and sunny here today.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Snow is the only good thing about winter!!!
> 
> Although, it's beautifully bright and sunny here today.


i hate snow :whistling2::lol2:

your all welcome to ours when we get it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Me and Steve are off shopping shortly then later we are going to see 2012 at the cinema


----------



## Amalthea

I've got loads of Ann Summers deliveries to do tonight, cuz my order never came last week, so it's two week's worth!! And puppy school. And it all has to be done tonight, cuz Gary is back in Scotland for the rest of the week *sigh* I start my temp job tomorrow, as well. Busy busy busy.


----------



## Emmaj

im not going anywhere or doing anything other than picking lew up from school later LOL


----------



## feorag

Jen, is this going to be a permanent thing, Gary going away cos this is about the third week he's had to, isn't it?? I hope not!

Well the sun is trying hard to get through here, so hopefully it'll turn into a lovely day. I'm just desperately waiting for the ground to dry a bit so I can take the dog for a walk and not have to come back and dry him!

It seems like it's never stopped raining to give the ground a chance to dry out since we got him!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Jen, is this going to be a permanent thing, Gary going away cos this is about the third week he's had to, isn't it?? I hope not!
> 
> Well the sun is trying hard to get through here, so hopefully it'll turn into a lovely day. I'm just desperately waiting for the ground to dry a bit so I can take the dog for a walk and not have to come back and dry him!
> 
> It seems like it's never stopped raining to give the ground a chance to dry out since we got him!!


 
we had very heavy down pours here last night too took me ages to get to sleep with the rain pounding on the skylight window


----------



## Amalthea

The company Gary works for has been doing this same job up in Dunfirmline for stupidly long!! Last year (from about October to February), Gary was up there every week, but some weeks I could go along. Now with Diesel, that's impossible. Gary is hoping that if this isn't the last trip up there, he'll only have one more. But I am not looking forward to him being gone ALL week this week. He's going to try to leave tonight, as well, so I'll be starting my new job knackered, cuz I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> The company Gary works for has been doing this same job up in Dunfirmline for stupidly long!! Last year (from about October to February), Gary was up there every week, but some weeks I could go along. Now with Diesel, that's impossible. Gary is hoping that if this isn't the last trip up there, he'll only have one more. But I am not looking forward to him being gone ALL week this week. He's going to try to leave tonight, as well, so I'll be starting my new job knackered, cuz I won't sleep tonight.


 
awwwwww hun  well fingers crossed its the last week he has to go up there :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ah! I see! Wondering why Diesel couldn't go along with you, unless he stays somewhere that doesn't allow dogs??

Well I'm off for my walk and then to meet my friend. She phoned earlier to ask if we could meet up later cos she couldn't get her dog out cos it was possing down. She has a Podenco who needs voluminous amounts of exercise so she takes him into a local forest and lets him run. So I'm not meeting her until 1:30 now.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... He usually stays in a Premier Inn (work pays for it, so not much choice), but this time he's staying somewhere closer to the site he's working on. We nearly smuggled Bindi in with us once last year *lol* But we found somebody who'd babysit her for the couple days we were away.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ah! I see! Wondering why Diesel couldn't go along with you, unless he stays somewhere that doesn't allow dogs??
> 
> Well I'm off for my walk and then to meet my friend. She phoned earlier to ask if we could meet up later cos she couldn't get her dog out cos it was possing down. She has a Podenco who needs voluminous amounts of exercise so she takes him into a local forest and lets him run. So I'm not meeting her until 1:30 now.


 
Oooo okies well enjoy your walk eileen hun and enjoy your afternoon :2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

seeing as you guys are awesome.. wondered if you could help
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/420455-somethings-not-quite-right-will.html


----------



## Emmaj

i have replyed on your thread hun 

im not as exxperienced as eileen or shell but hopefully one of them will pop up at somepoint to see if what i have said is right


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Is Santa bringing any new furries to your house:whistling2:


NO :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Me neither, Ditta... He's mean!


----------



## feorag

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> seeing as you guys are awesome.. wondered if you could help
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/420455-somethings-not-quite-right-will.html


 I've put my two-pennorth in too! :lol2:



ditta said:


> NO :lol2:


:rotfl:

Well me and Skye had a lovely walk this morning and he's definitely improving in the walking on a lead department. then I met my friend and had a lovely couple of hours, just sitting drinking coffee and chatting.

Now I'm home, Skye and I have been out in the pouring rain for our tea-time jaunt and I'm about to make tea - Gosh my life is so full!

I tell you something - I'm longing for the day I can take him out and let him run free on fields and come home without having to dry him off cos it hasn't happened yet and we've had him for nearly 7 weeks!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I can't wait for chilli to be off lead too and get rid of some of her energy! :lol2: I think Santa is having a laugh this year as we seem to have another cat, a female persian she's grey with green eyes. She's not very big but is so affectionate, and apparently her owners have moved out and left her, bastards :gasp: they have had several visits from the rspca and have had animals taken away from them. I'm not really sure what to do, obviously I'm not evicting her as I couldn't live with myself......


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Emma - do you have a sign outside your door "all 4-legged furry critters are welcome here" :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

feorag said:


> Oh dear Emma - do you have a sign outside your door "all 4-legged furry critters are welcome here" :lol2:


:lol2:I think ellie must have made one and stuck it somewhere!!! She's very sweet I must say, kitty, not ellie :whistling2: I think she's a girl, I can't feel any balls, she's so fluffy she could be anything!


----------



## Evie

Hi Eileen - hope you don't mind me making a suggestion - you might already have tried this though. 
When the cats are in the room, have you tried playing calm but absorbing games with him like sticking a treat under one of three mugs and get him to sniff it out, or teaching him pointless tricks with treats, and even hiding treats around the room - it just might take his focus off the cats and eventually he may come around to the conclusion that cats are boring.


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I can't wait for chilli to be off lead too and get rid of some of her energy! :lol2: I think Santa is having a laugh this year as we seem to have another cat, a female persian she's grey with green eyes. She's not very big but is so affectionate, and apparently her owners have moved out and left her, bastards :gasp: they have had several visits from the rspca and have had animals taken away from them. I'm not really sure what to do, obviously I'm not evicting her as I couldn't live with myself......


 
Poor girl. if you really cant keep her then give these a ring and see if they can help rehome her
Rushden Persian Rescue


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Shell195 said:


> Poor girl. if you really cant keep her then give these a ring and see if they can help rehome her
> Rushden Persian Rescue


well it's not urgent :whistling2: she is very sweet......


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone. Ive not long got back in and am shattered. The film was nearly 3 hours long:bash:
Sophies friend has a skinny cat sleeping in a bin cupboard outside the flats she lives in so at 9.00 Im off to have a look as how can I leave it there when its so flipping cold. I dont think the other trustees will be to happy as we are very short of funds but I cant stand back and do nothing as its forcast -5 tonight
I wouldnt mind though Ive just got my warm fluffy dressing gown on so now I will have to get dressed again and brave the cold. Poor puss cat


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> well it's not urgent :whistling2: she is very sweet......


Photos wouldnt go amiss:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

I will have to take some pics, my sis said she can't believe I've not got her on facebook yet but then that would be like saying she's ours.....anyhoo I will look for the camera and take some of her.

What film was it? 

Good luck with the skinny kitty, I can't see a cat out in the cold either! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

It was 2012 and although good it was very hyped up in the previews


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

look up! I've not heard about that film....


----------



## Shell195

A very pretty kitty but not a Persian. Looks very masculine so maybe a neutered male??? or maybe just a butch girly


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> Hi Eileen - hope you don't mind me making a suggestion - you might already have tried this though.
> When the cats are in the room, have you tried playing calm but absorbing games with him like sticking a treat under one of three mugs and get him to sniff it out, or teaching him pointless tricks with treats, and even hiding treats around the room - it just might take his focus off the cats and eventually he may come around to the conclusion that cats are boring.


I haven't tried that, but I will. However, I'll have to get him interested to play games, because at the moment the only thing which stimulates him is a ball. I think he's had no 'play' other than ball chasing in his life because he shows no interest in anything else. He quite likes 'treats', but he's not hugely food motivated. 

At the minute I'm teaching him the "watch" command and thought I'd have a go with the cups and a treat to see if I can get him to play this. If I'm successful I'll bring this in when there's a cat in the room and work from there.



Shell195 said:


> A very pretty kitty but not a Persian. Looks very masculine so maybe a neutered male??? or maybe just a butch girly


Agree - not 'typy' enough to be a modern day persian. Possibly a persian in the background though!

Whichever way it is, he/she is a very pretty/handsome cat! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Looks very much like a boy cat!! Very handsome, though. Maybe maincoony?? Looks a lot like our **** x, Chester


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> A very pretty kitty but not a Persian. Looks very masculine so maybe a neutered male??? or maybe just a *butch girly*


 
you called????:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> you called????:lol2:


 

:lol2: I hate to tell you Ditta but I dont see you as butch, just a lovely non girly lady:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

No sign of the skinny kitty but Ive left the girl a load of dried food and told her to change the milk for water. She says she will ring me when it reappears. From her description it could either be a Tabby or a dark tortie. It worries me it could be female and have kittens but tonight wasnt the time to empty the store shed next to the bin cupboard where the cat usually is.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor pud...


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> you called????:lol2:


Ditta - you crack me up! :rotfl:

Shame about the cat Shell, but I hope you can get her sorted, poor little critter!


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's gone now... I've got four sleepless nights ahead of me. *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gary's gone now... I've got four sleepless nights ahead of me. *sigh*


 
Its to cold to sleep on your own:bash: Maybe you need to move the furries upstairs


----------



## feorag

I know there's a thread on here with upside boxers, but I thought Shell might appreciate these:

The German Shepherd Dog Breed or Dog Type - Funny Pictures of German Shepherds, Upside Down!

The Rottweiler Dog Breed or Dog Type - Funny Pictures of Rottweilers, Upside Down!


Emma - only one 'normal' husky for you, sorry

The Husky Dog Breed or Dog Type - Funny Pictures of Huskys, Upside Down!

but some great siberians!

The Siberian Husky Dog Breed or Dog Type - Funny Pictures of Siberian Huskys, Upside Down!


----------



## Amalthea

The kitties will be in bed with me, I'm sure  I was gonna let Diesel stay out of his bed tonight, but I have to get up for my first day at my temp job tomorrow and he's in a goofy mood *lol*


----------



## fenwoman

With apologies to Blondie.
(to be sung to the tune of Denis Denis)


Dennis Dennis, your manboobs make me smile
Dennis Dennis, I've loved you for a while,
Dennis Dennis I love your nekkid skiiiiiin iinn.


Dennis Dennis, oh with your eyes so blue
Dennis Dennis, I've got a crush on you
Dennis Dennis, I'm so in love with you miouw eeeooooooo

You're my king and I'm in heaven every time I look at you ooooooo
When you smile it's like a dream
And I'd be lucky if I found a boy like you

oooooooh ooooooh

Dennis Dennis, your manboobs make me smile
Dennis Dennis, I've loved you for a while,
Dennis Dennis I love your nekkid skiiiiiin iin.


----------



## Shell195

Excellent Eileen, Ive got a few upsidedown Rottie and GSD pics of my own two:lol2:


Pam I love it, Ive just been singing it to Dennis and he stuck a paw in my mouth so I presume he doesnt appreciate my very none musical voice:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I will be sleeping with Steve, 8 dogs and 4 cats so not much chance of me being cold:lol2: Dennis is great on cold nights as hes like a hot water bottle that never goes cold:flrt: Very economical:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I will be sleeping with Steve, 8 dogs and 4 cats so not much chance of me being cold:lol2: Dennis is great on cold nights as hes like a hot water bottle that never goes cold:flrt: Very economical:whistling2:


 I shall be sleeping with various assorted cats, never less than 6, and 6 dogs but I'll have my hot water bottle too because I only have a blanket and my knitted bedspread tonight cos one of the cats puked on the duvet and I didn't notice until about an hour ago so now it is in the wash. I'm gonna freeze.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I shall be sleeping with various assorted cats, never less than 6, and 6 dogs but I'll have my hot water bottle too because I only have a blanket and my knitted bedspread tonight cos one of the cats puked on the duvet and I didn't notice until about an hour ago so now it is in the wash. I'm gonna freeze.


 
Bloody hell you will freeze
:gasp:
You need a nekkid kitty to keep you warm:flrt:He would do your arthritis a power of good:2thumb:


You actually did it, fingers crossed


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell you will freeze
> :gasp:
> You need a nekkid kitty to keep you warm:flrt:He would do your arthritis a power of good:2thumb:
> 
> 
> You actually did it, fingers crossed


 I so need a nekkid kitty.


----------



## tigerkitty

A picture of one of my lovely little babies. He's a little boy. ^^ Six days old today.


----------



## feorag

What a fabulous photograph! :2thumb: 


Shell195 said:


> I will be sleeping with Steve, 8 dogs and 4 cats so not much chance of me being cold :whistling2:


I will be sleeping with Barry and 3 cats and I'm never cold in bed. We have a 4.5tog summer quilt on in the winter and the bedroom window right next to my side of the bed is always open and when the wind blows from the north and is freezing it comes straight in the window and blows on me and I still wake up sweating through the night! :roll:

Well, change of plans this week! I was supposed to be going to The sanctuary today to give Kim an ebay lesson, but Roz rang last night to say that the other chilminder rang her last night at 9:30 roll to say that she'd had diarrhoea and sickness all day and didn't think she'd be able to come in today!! So I've juggled around and I'm childminding today!

On the way out the door now!


----------



## Amalthea

I ended up letting Diesel stay in bed with me. He was being extra snuggly before bed, so I thought I might as well. Woke up this morning and not a single accident! I'm so proud!  Although, I don't think he got off the bed once *lol*


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless 'im! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> With apologies to Blondie.
> (to be sung to the tune of Denis Denis)
> 
> 
> Dennis Dennis, your manboobs make me smile
> Dennis Dennis, I've loved you for a while,
> Dennis Dennis I love your nekkid skiiiiiin iinn.
> 
> 
> Dennis Dennis, oh with your eyes so blue
> Dennis Dennis, I've got a crush on you
> Dennis Dennis, I'm so in love with you miouw eeeooooooo
> 
> You're my king and I'm in heaven every time I look at you ooooooo
> When you smile it's like a dream
> And I'd be lucky if I found a boy like you
> 
> oooooooh ooooooh
> 
> Dennis Dennis, your manboobs make me smile
> Dennis Dennis, I've loved you for a while,
> Dennis Dennis I love your nekkid skiiiiiin iin.


 
Pam thats fantastic lol 


morning all 

its very cold here and had still have frost on the roofs


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, there's frost on the grass here... Diesel wasn't too sure about pottying on it *lol* It's very beautiful out this morning!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, there's frost on the grass here... Diesel wasn't too sure about pottying on it *lol* It's very beautiful out this morning!


 
yes it was very pretty but soooooooo darn cold :lol2:


----------



## feorag

-2c when I left the house this morning at 9:15am! :gasp:

Sorry, Pam, forgot to mention that I loved your song! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> -2c when I left the house this morning at 9:15am! :gasp:
> 
> Sorry, Pam, forgot to mention that I loved your song! :2thumb:


 
the frost is just about thawing off the roofs here now still bits left 

they gritted the roads as well last night


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

Not a persian? Is that cos she hasn't got a squished face? :blush:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

An update on Jazman
we went to the vets with them both this morning, they gave him a checkup, his conjuctivitis has gotten REALLY bad and he's been given thicker, gloopier drops. Also, oscar weighed alot more than him, so we were worried at that. He had an x-ray, he showed no sighns of a hairball whatsoever, but he did have a few little doughnut shaped things in his one of his lungs and they have no idea what they are so he has some anti-biotics and we have to go in next wednesday for a checkup (the vet has made it a post - op checkup so it has no charge because today ended up costing £50 more than it was supposed to)
they went ahead with both of their operations (the vet wasn;t happy about Jaspers, but she did it anyway) i have a horrible feeling now as i found out when i got home that they though he might not ahev come through the operation, and it feels so wierd thinking he might not be here anymore
x
(i think thats all, i'll tell you if there is anymore)


----------



## Shell195

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Not a persian? Is that cos she hasn't got a squished face? :blush:


 
Thats right no squashed face no persian:whistling2: Very beautiful all the same:flrt:



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> An update on Jazman
> we went to the vets with them both this morning, they gave him a checkup, his conjuctivitis has gotten REALLY bad and he's been given thicker, gloopier drops. Also, oscar weighed alot more than him, so we were worried at that. He had an x-ray, he showed no sighns of a hairball whatsoever, but he did have a few little doughnut shaped things in his one of his lungs and they have no idea what they are so he has some anti-biotics and we have to go in next wednesday for a checkup (the vet has made it a post - op checkup so it has no charge because today ended up costing £50 more than it was supposed to)
> they went ahead with both of their operations (the vet wasn;t happy about Jaspers, but she did it anyway) i have a horrible feeling now as i found out when i got home that they though he might not ahev come through the operation, and it feels so wierd thinking he might not be here anymore
> x
> (i think thats all, i'll tell you if there is anymore)


 
Ive replied on your thread, poor Jasper


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at the sanctuary today and it was flipping cold all day:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

I have been rehersing tonight its been freezin there too shell


----------



## Emmaj

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> An update on Jazman
> we went to the vets with them both this morning, they gave him a checkup, his conjuctivitis has gotten REALLY bad and he's been given thicker, gloopier drops. Also, oscar weighed alot more than him, so we were worried at that. He had an x-ray, he showed no sighns of a hairball whatsoever, but he did have a few little doughnut shaped things in his one of his lungs and they have no idea what they are so he has some anti-biotics and we have to go in next wednesday for a checkup (the vet has made it a post - op checkup so it has no charge because today ended up costing £50 more than it was supposed to)
> they went ahead with both of their operations (the vet wasn;t happy about Jaspers, but she did it anyway) i have a horrible feeling now as i found out when i got home that they though he might not ahev come through the operation, and it feels so wierd thinking he might not be here anymore
> x
> (i think thats all, i'll tell you if there is anymore)


 
poor puddy cat  

hope things pick up :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I have been rehersing tonight its been freezin there too shell


Hello you: victory:
I bet monkeying around warmed you up :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hello you: victory:
> I bet monkeying around warmed you up :lol2:


 
not really i left my coat on all night :lol2:

im warming up by the fire ha ha


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...ting-water-siamese-kittens-2.html#post5185883


----------



## Shell195

Im on the phone again :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

As expected, I froze last night with only 2 thin covers on. The hot water bottle went cold quickly as I moved it up my body to try to get warm. All the flipping cats deserted me to go downstairs to sleep in front of the rayburn, horrible beasts.
Duvet is now all clean and dry (unless someone has puked on it in the hour since I put it back on the bed) and I'm about to fill my hottie again. At least when the hottie is in the bed, all my little teeny dogs, scuttle down under the duvet to shove my feet off the hottie so they can hog it themselves. Honestly, I sometimes wonder just who is in charge around here.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> As expected, I froze last night with only 2 thin covers on. The hot water bottle went cold quickly as I moved it up my body to try to get warm. All the flipping cats deserted me to go downstairs to sleep in front of the rayburn, horrible beasts.
> Duvet is now all clean and dry (unless someone has puked on it in the hour since I put it back on the bed) and I'm about to fill my hottie again. At least when the hottie is in the bed, all my little teeny dogs, scuttle down under the duvet to shove my feet off the hottie so they can hog it themselves. Honestly, I sometimes wonder just who is in charge around here.


I think I would have joined the cats in front of the Rayburn:lol2:

Mind those nasty little dogs dont savage you in your sleep:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I think I would have joined the cats in front of the Rayburn:lol2:
> 
> Mind those nasty little dogs dont savage you in your sleep:whistling2:


 Ooooohh I never thought of them attacking me. It'd take them half an hour to savage a toe each.
And if I'd joined the felines by the rayburn I have no doubt at all that they'd get the rug and I'd end up on icy quarry tiles getting chomped on by Horatio.
If only Ursa would sleep on the bed I'd have been fine but he won't. He prefers to sleep outside no matter what the weather.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Honestly, I sometimes wonder just who is in charge around here.


Want me to tell you?? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> *Ooooohh I never thought of them attacking me. It'd take them half an hour to savage a toe each.*
> And if I'd joined the femiles by the rayburn I have no doubt at all that they'd get the rug and I'd end up on icy quarry tiles getting chomped on by Horatio.
> If only Ursa would sleep on the bed I'd have been fine but he won't. He prefers to sleep outside no matter what the weather.


 

Dont say the members of the forum didnt warn you:lol2:

Is Ursa mad, he must look like a snow dog when its frosty:gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Want me to tell you?? :whistling2:


 I have a sneaking suspicion I know:whistling2:
(and I don't think it's me)


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Dont say the members of the forum didnt warn you:lol2:


 well if I wake up savaged to death tomorrow I'll let you all know.



> Is Ursa mad, he must look like a snow dog when its frosty:gasp:


 He has a very thick double coat. He gets too hot indoors and won't generally join me in the living room for more than a polite few minutes when the fire's lit. Come rain or snow, however cold it is outside, he just prefers to be out in it. On the downside he suffers terribly in very hot weather, to the extent that I have to shower him down daily and leave him damp to try to keep him cool, or soak the wetroom floor and he'll go and lay in there, it being the coldest room in the house as it's north facing.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> well if I wake up savaged to death tomorrow I'll let you all know.
> 
> 
> He has a very thick double coat. He gets too hot indoors and won't generally join me in the living room for more than a polite few minutes when the fire's lit. Come rain or snow, however cold it is outside, he just prefers to be out in it. On the downside he suffers terribly in very hot weather, to the extent that I have to shower him down daily and leave him damp to try to keep him cool, or soak the wetroom floor and he'll go and lay in there, it being the coldest room in the house as it's north facing.


 
Bless him, he is sensible as well as beautiful:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Bless him, he is sensible as well as beautiful:flrt:


well 'e takes after 'is mumsie :lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> He has a very thick double coat. He gets too hot indoors and won't generally join me in the living room for more than a polite few minutes when the fire's lit. Come rain or snow, however cold it is outside, he just prefers to be out in it. On the downside he suffers terribly in very hot weather, to the extent that I have to shower him down daily and leave him damp to try to keep him cool, or soak the wetroom floor and he'll go and lay in there, it being the coldest room in the house as it's north facing.


Poor Ursa - being black in the sun won't help either! Our GSD used to suffer badly in the sun and I'm sure Skye will too!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Poor Ursa - being black in the sun won't help either! Our GSD used to suffer badly in the sun and I'm sure Skye will too!


My GSD and Rottie lie in the house on the cold tiled floor when its hot


----------



## Shell195

Well Im off to bed now as Ive got the sanctuary phone tomorrow so plenty of deluded people to speak to. Yipee I cant wait:whistling2:


----------



## bladeblaster

Due to impending arrival of a puppy, have moved the cats food onto the counter from teh floor. She is really not impressed :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I was last and first to post:whistling2: 
Ive been stitching neon ribbons onto a black corset today as Sophies off to Clubland Live on Friday night. Chris is going too and Steve has his works Christmas party so I will be the only one not out:bashDaniel doesnt count as he doesnt live at home anymore)


----------



## Shell195

bladeblaster said:


> Due to impending arrival of a puppy, have moved the cats food onto the counter from teh floor. She is really not impressed :lol2:


 
She will be even less impressed when the new puppy arrives:whistling2:
What breed are you getting, I think Ive seen this somewhere but cant remember:lol2:


----------



## bladeblaster

Shell195 said:


> She will be even more put out when the new puppy arrives:whistling2:
> What breed are you getting, I think Ive seen this somewhere but cant remember:lol2:


Leonberger. Yeah I can imagine she's not going to like sharing the attention.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i'm a bit worried about oscar, he's been sick 3 times in the last few minutes, literally, once over by the door, then once it was cleared up, again by the door, and now under the table
could it be something to do with his castration yesterday?


----------



## Shell195

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> i'm a bit worried about oscar, he's been sick 3 times in the last few minutes, literally, once over by the door, then once it was cleared up, again by the door, and now under the table
> could it be something to do with his castration yesterday?


 

Ive never had a cat throw up after castration so I would ring the vets and ask them about it


----------



## Amalthea

Gonna strangle me a puppy!!! Came home from work and he's not in the kitchen. He's hurdled the barrier and sitting on the couch looking at me. But in the kitchen, he's obviously been on the counter and eaten an entire box of oreos I bought yesterday!!!! He's so full of oreo that he wasn't interested in dinner.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Gonna strangle me a puppy!!! Came home from work and he's not in the kitchen. He's hurdled the barrier and sitting on the couch looking at me. But in the kitchen, he's obviously been on the counter and eaten an entire box of oreos I bought yesterday!!!! He's so full of oreo that he wasn't interested in dinner.


Naughty Diesel!! :bash:

Sorry Jen I know I shouldn't laugh, but I :rotfl: when I read that! :grin1:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gonna strangle me a puppy!!! Came home from work and he's not in the kitchen. He's hurdled the barrier and sitting on the couch looking at me. But in the kitchen, he's obviously been on the counter and eaten an entire box of oreos I bought yesterday!!!! He's so full of oreo that he wasn't interested in dinner.


 


:lol2: Your puppy is growing up and now nothing will be safe. You did say you wanted him to do agility:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yes well, he's proven he can hurdle things!! Little shit!! OH OH OH!! And don't forget the crap by the front door and the pack of smart priced cakes (just cake, though, so not as annoyed as the posh oreos... they're the white chocolate limited Christmas ones!!!).


----------



## Amalthea

And Gary laughed too... You should hear the burps coming from him now!


----------



## Shell195

He has taste then:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, expensive taste!! Brat of a pup!


----------



## feorag

Now you know you love him!!

BTW is sharing your Oreos the equivalent of giving away your last Rolo???

Ooh, on the subject of Oreos, when Iain and Shirley were here for a visit a while ago they made this lush dessert where they crumbled up Oreos and put them into soft ice cream with some Bailey's Mint Chocolate Cream and mushed it all up together.

Looked like something the cat had brought up, but the taste was phenomenal!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, these are expensive oreos, cuz they only come out at Christmas... Basically, it's an oreo covered in white chocolate. Tis GORGEOUS!!! The are regularly about £4, but they're on offer at asda at the moment for £2, so I thought I'd treat myself to a box. 

And that sounds scrumptious, Eileen!!! May have to try it myself 

I did find one packet of oreos that he doesn't seem to have eaten or hurt in any way, so I guess that's his way of sharing with Mom


----------



## Shell195

I really dont like Baileys or ice cream


----------



## Amalthea

*gasp* What is _wrong_ with you?!?


----------



## Emmaj

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH

is all i will say :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh the wonderous smells that are coming from a certain bratty pup's rear end!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Oh the wonderous smells that are coming from a certain bratty pup's rear end!!!!


LOL does he have a touch of the wind :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

OMG i just looked out my window and cant see anything its that foggy


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... And it doesn't smell like oreos!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... And it doesn't smell like oreos!!!


lol mine usually half step of the sofa stretch and fart into the air right next to me :bash:

or the cats like to purrrr round my shoulders and chest then stick butt in face purring and purrrffffft :lol2:

dont smell too good either


----------



## Amalthea

I don't know how he's sleeping through his own farts!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I don't know how he's sleeping through his own farts!!!


 
LOL he is a brave poopa dawgy lol 

mine walk off an leave me with the smell :devil::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awfully kind of them!!


----------



## Shell195

Evening all


----------



## Amalthea

*yawn* Yup... Sleepy


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> And that sounds scrumptious, Eileen!!! May have to try it myself


I can certainly recommend it! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> I really dont like Baileys or ice cream





Amalthea said:


> *gasp* What is _wrong_ with you?!?


Yes, what is wrong with you, Baileys and ice cream is yummy. I'm no fan of plain, boring vanilla ice cream, but good flavoured stuff is yummy too!

Well I think I :rotfl:'d too soon tonight!! :roll:

We went up to P @H last night for some stuff and I ran into Asda for some bread and picked up a pack of rhubarb reduced to 20p. So tonight I made a lush rhubarb crumble. Prepared the rhubarb and my crumble (in which I use porridge and oil, as well as sesame seeds, so hopefully a bit healthier).

Anyway it was all prepared sitting on the bench beside the oven and after tea I went upstairs for a bath. While I was in the bath Barry went out to put petrol in the car, so locked Skye in the kitchen/utility and when I came downstairs to put the pudding in the oven to cook while I was drying my hair, guess what? More than half of the crumble topping had been licked off the pudding! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

*HA!!!*

That's all I have to say... :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *HA!!!*
> 
> That's all I have to say... :lol2:


LOL yes me too :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am uploading some new pics of the mutt right now  I've found the way to overcome his hatred of the camera... His favorite toy!!!


----------



## Shell195

I cooked some homemade Leek and Potatoe soup and Steve had some for his tea and cut two big chunks of French bread, went out of the kitchen and as he went back he passed Polly(lurcher) with a piece of his bread in her mouth :whistling2: Ooops


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Am uploading some new pics of the mutt right now  I've found the way to overcome his hatred of the camera... His favorite toy!!!


 
oooo yeah new pics cool 



Shell195 said:


> I cooked some homemade Leek and Potatoe soup and Steve had some for his tea and cut two big chunks of French bread, went out of the kitchen and as he went back he passed Polly(lurcher) with a piece of his bread in her mouth :whistling2: Ooops


 
lol its a good job steve likes to share :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Why do we keep the little thieving brats around, eh??


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Why do we keep the little thieving brats around, eh??


 
cos we luffs them lots :flrt::flrt::flrt::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

And they wrap us around their little fingers and rob us blind!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *HA!!!*
> 
> That's all I have to say... :lol2:


And sadly I agree with you! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I cooked some homemade Leek and Potatoe soup and Steve had some for his tea and cut two big chunks of French bread, went out of the kitchen and as he went back he passed Polly(lurcher) with a piece of his bread in her mouth :whistling2: Ooops


That's what we had, well home made vegetable soup. I just threw a bit of every vegetable in the cupboard into my big pressure cook and made, whia huge pot. Had a crusty sesame loaf which I warmed (and crusted) up in the oven, so that's why I made the crumble.

Got enough left for tomorrow, so we'll just have the same again and the rest of the crumble, although sadly not enough crumble mix for me (cos it's the crumble bit I like!) obviously Skye does too!!! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> And they wrap us around their little fingers and rob us blind!


 
Oh the bloomin well do 

its because they are soooooooo good at it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emma I managed to speak to my friend without her complaining I had been on the phone when she rang:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Uploading number 7 of 14 pics... 

I like the crumble, too, Eileen!!

One year I made a cake for Gary's birthday... Half frosted with vanilla and the other half with chocolate (I prefer vanilla frosting and Gary prefers chocolate). Came downstairs and the chocolate side was completely licked clean and we had two (before Bindi came along) happy cats.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma I managed to speak to my friend without her complaining I had been on the phone when she rang:whistling2:


 
lol so we managed to finish the phone call intime then :2thumb::no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Mmmmmmm I love homemade crumble


----------



## Amalthea

Mmm... Just had the pack of oreos that Diesel so kindly saved for me...


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol so we managed to finish the phone call intime then :2thumb::no1::lol2::lol2:


Its very sad when I get told off for being on the phone:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Mmm... Just had the pack of oreos that Diesel so kindly saved for me...


i love oreos mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Its very sad when I get told off for being on the phone:lol2:


yups tut you naughty lil girl :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...6-new-pictures-my-lanky-brat.html#post5191862


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...6-new-pictures-my-lanky-brat.html#post5191862


 
oooo will go an have a gander before i got to bed 


nighty night all chat tomorrow :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Am about to take said brat to bed and snuggle.... Sleepy


----------



## feorag

I'm now upstairs on the 'big' computer on my way to bed, so I'm off to see the lanky critter and then I'm for my bed!

Night everyone!


----------



## Shell195

Great pics. Im off to bed shortly as Im sleepy too. Night all


----------



## Amalthea

Nighty night, everybody!!!


----------



## fenwoman

I'm off to bed now with Twinks, Kate, Baby-Daisy, Pammy Thompson, Chalky, Feather, Delphi, Moony, Merry, Frodo, Lupin, Tabitha,Peggy, Guinness. Hopefully there'll be room for me. Goodnight Emma, Goodnight Eilleen, Goodnight Shell, goodnight everyone. <having a Waltons moment>


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I'm off to bed now with Twinks, Kate, Baby-Daisy, Pammy Thompson, Chalky, Feather, Delphi, Moony, Merry, Frodo, Lupin, Tabitha,Peggy, Guinness. Hopefully there'll be room for me. Goodnight Emma, Goodnight Eilleen, Goodnight Shell, goodnight everyone. <having a Waltons moment>


 
Goodnight Pammy:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Arggggh I can't sleep, I have a very long spaghetti kitten stretched out alng the bottom of the duvet, and remember he is 3 and half sky remotes long, cos my legs are bent cos of spaggy I have a baby dice behind my knees under the duvet, ninja is curled up under duvet near my boobs, cat who is dressed in two pair of jammies, a long sleeved hoodie, dressing gown, socks and boogie slippers is cuddled up to my back cos she's cold!!!! I sleep naked cos I'm boiling, cat and ninji are both softly snoring and I'm on my iPod and having a ciggie cos I can't sleep arrrrgggghhhhhh


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

I can't sleep, i'm simply not tired, that and i've not quite finished my coursework yet
i with one of my furballs was here to warm me up, but nooooo, they have to do upstairs and sleep on the double bed!!
x


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. It is raining here again today:bash: Me and Soph are getting a bus into town as Steve has the car today. Its not often I use buses as I hate them:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Gooooooooooooood morning all


----------



## Emmaj

yes shell its raining here too :devil:


----------



## feorag

Damp, dreich, miserable, horrible day here and I'm sick of wet, muddy dog!!


fenwoman said:


> Goodnight Emma, Goodnight Eilleen, Goodnight Shell, goodnight everyone. <having a Waltons moment>


:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Damp, dreich, miserable, horrible day here and I'm sick of wet, muddy dog!!
> :lol2:


gawd i miss the waltons i used to love watching it and little house too


----------



## Emmaj

Blanche has died  maggie jones from corrie


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> gawd i miss the waltons i used to love watching it and little house too


Did anything happy ever happen in "Little House"?? It just seemed to me that every week it was doom and gloom and tears!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Did anything happy ever happen in "Little House"?? It just seemed to me that every week it was doom and gloom and tears!


I know but it was on after the waltons hee hee so had to be watched :lol2:

sitting swaying and la la la la laaaaaaing to the theme tune too :blush::lol2::lol2:

i also miss the littles hobo too..............on the road thats where i'll always be.........

gawd how sad am i :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Very!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Very!!!


 
 your supposed to say awwwwww Emma your not........and make me feel better :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oops! Sorry!!! :lol2:

*Walks away giggling*


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Oops! Sorry!!! :lol2:
> 
> *Walks away giggling*


 
lol i was too till i had a cats bum stuck in my face which then turned into a major EEEEEEEWwwwwwwwwwwwww:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I used to love watching those programs too:flrt:


Corrie wont be the same without Blanche


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I used to love watching those programs too:flrt:
> 
> 
> Corrie wont be the same without Blanche


I know her dark dry sense of humour will be missed


----------



## ditta

just back from doctors.......got pluerisy again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> just back from doctors.......got pluerisy again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Oh dear not good. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> just back from doctors.......got pluerisy again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 hope you feel better soon ditta hun


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> just back from doctors.......got pluerisy again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh dear - sorry to hear that! It's a horrible thing to have!

Have to tell you I laughed this afternoon. I came home to take Skye out and when I was picking up his poo, it was dotted with sesame seeds from the crumble he pinched yesterday - bad dog! :bash:


----------



## ditta

I'm in bed with hot water bottle, only now it's cooled a little baby dice is sprawled full length on it!!!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> I'm in bed with hot water bottle, only now it's cooled a little baby dice is sprawled full length on it!!!!


You need a Sphynx, they never go cold and sleep where you put them:flrt:


----------



## ditta

I do need a dennis


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> I do need a dennis


 
I hug him like a small alien child and he sleeps with his head on the pillow. Its never cold in our bed:flrt:Maybe Cat should buy you a Dennis:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Can't believe i'm the first one on here and it's after 10.30. couse everyone could be busy, while I'm a trapped woman cos the gas man cometh some time this morning to service my central heating boiler.


----------



## feorag

Is there nobody here today??? I've been trapped in my house and had no-one to talk to all morning! 

Well I don't care, cos the gas has cometh and goneth and I'm off out to meet Anyday Anne for lunch at Ikea and a mooch around, so if anyone comes on line to talk, you can talk to yourself!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Is there nobody here today??? I've been trapped in my house and had no-one to talk to all morning!
> 
> Well I don't care, cos the gas has cometh and goneth and I'm off out to meet Anyday Anne for lunch at Ikea and a mooch around,* so if anyone comes on line to talk, you can talk to yourself!!* :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


 
Im used to doing this already:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL 

i have been busy destinking my house, myself and putting up the xmas tree :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> LOL
> 
> i have been busy destinking my house, myself and putting up the xmas tree :lol2:


Been sprayed again?!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Been sprayed again?!


 
well not me the xmas tree lol that the cats knocked over and scared a happily snoozing skunk lol 

havoc must be full as its really out of character for him to spary lol


----------



## Shell195

Oooops:whistling2: I thought that pine was the scent of christmas trees:lol2:


----------



## feorag

And I'm back and you've all been talking! :bash:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> well not me the xmas tree lol that the cats knocked over and scared a happily snoozing skunk lol
> 
> havoc must be full as its really out of character for him to spary lol


LOL oops! effy loves the xmas tree


----------



## Emmaj

lol eileen 

and joe havoc loves the xmas tree but not when its crashing to the ground next to him LOL 


i honestly think he is just making space as its so not like him to spray at will lol..............Angel was laid with him and she didnt spray lol she just jumped an run off


----------



## Amalthea

Posted a couple more pics in Diesel's thread


----------



## feorag

Does any of my catty friends need a diary??

I've just received my free diary from The Blue Cross, but I don't actually use a diary nowadays and last years is still sitting unopened upstairs, so does anyone want this new one???

First one to ask will get!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Does any of my catty friends need a diary??
> 
> I've just received my free diary from The Blue Cross, but I don't actually use a diary nowadays and last years is still sitting unopened upstairs, so does anyone want this new one???
> 
> First one to ask will get!


 
i needs a new diary eileen :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Emma what do you write in them. I used to always get a diary but it sat unused until the next year. I think my diary enteries would be very boring as my life is sooooooo exciting:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Emma what do you write in them. I used to always get a diary but it sat unused until the next year. I think my diary enteries would be very boring as my life is sooooooo exciting:whistling2:


 
animals birthdays:blush:

familys birthdays

flea and worming dates 

appointments or i forgets to go to them :blush::lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> lol eileen
> 
> and joe havoc loves the xmas tree but not when its crashing to the ground next to him LOL
> 
> 
> i honestly think he is just making space as its so not like him to spray at will lol..............Angel was laid with him and she didnt spray lol she just jumped an run off


I'm getting our tree tomorrow - can't wait!

I'm with you on the diary thing Shell - I used to need one but these days there's just no point at all :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> I'm getting our tree tomorrow - can't wait!
> 
> I'm with you on the diary thing Shell - I used to need one but these days there's just no point at all :lol2:


 
lol bring it here if you want havoc to spray it for you :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I use one loads now that I am a party planner!!! But I use the Ann Summers on  Anybody want an AS pocket diary?  I've got a few lying about


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I use one loads now that I am a party planner!!! But I use the Ann Summers on  Anybody want an AS pocket diary?  I've got a few lying about


 
i usually have 2 diaries on the go one upstairs an one down lol so aye any going free lol 

im a weirdo that loves diaries :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> i needs a new diary eileen :flrt:


OK Emma - it's yours - I'll put it in with your christmas card! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Emma what do you write in them. I used to always get a diary but it sat unused until the next year. I think my diary enteries would be very boring as my life is sooooooo exciting:whistling2:


Same as me Shell. When I was working as a temp a diary was a necessity to know where I was supposed to be, but since I stopped work I've never used one. 

I go on Vista print and print my own calender every year with all the birthdays on etc, but I tend to forget to look at it and still miss things :blush:

So nowadays I just put everything in my phone calendar so it rings to remind me and in my Outlook Express organiser so it 'drops down' and reminds me! so no need for a diary!!


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> lol bring it here if you want havoc to spray it for you :lol2:


 erm................pass? :lol2: It will get enough abuse from the cats here!

Emma how the heck do you keep 2 diaries - I would have different things on the same day and feck it up spectacularly!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> OK Emma - it's yours - I'll put it in with your christmas card! :2thumb:
> 
> Same as me Shell. When I was working as a temp a diary was a necessity to know where I was supposed to be, but since I stopped work I've never used one.
> 
> I go on Vista print and print my own calender every year with all the birthdays on etc, but I tend to forget to look at it and still miss things :blush:
> 
> So nowadays I just put everything in my phone calendar so it rings to remind me and in my Outlook Express organiser so it 'drops down' and reminds me! so no need for a diary!!


fankoooooooooooo eileen :flrt::flrt:



Evie said:


> erm................pass? :lol2: It will get enough abuse from the cats here!
> 
> Emma how the heck do you keep 2 diaries - I would have different things on the same day and feck it up spectacularly!


 
hee hee but my whole living room smells delightful it does honest :lol2:


i just do im really quiet the forgetful person so having it down twice helps lol 

hmmmmmm yeah only the top half of my tree is dressed lol the cats have killed 4 baubles already :devil::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> fankoooooooooooo eileen :flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hee hee but my whole living room smells delightful it does honest :lol2:
> 
> 
> i just do im really quiet the forgetful person so having it down twice helps lol
> 
> hmmmmmm yeah only the top half of my tree is dressed lol the cats have killed 4 baubles already :devil::lol2:


 

Im that forgetful that I forget to write in diaries too:lol2:

Just off to do the ratties, hogs and things then if you arent busy Emma I will ring you as Im home alone and totally bored:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im that forgetful that I forget to write in diaries too:lol2:
> 
> Just off to do the ratties, hogs and things then if you arent busy Emma I will ring you as Im home alone and totally bored:bash:


 
okies hun and yeah of course thats cool all im doing is sat watching the box :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Before i go please dont open any emails from me or anyone else headed "Christmas Surprise" its a virus that attaches and sends itself to the whole address book and if opened will delete all information on your hard drive on Christmas day. I dont know how I got it but its very dangerous and Im totally peed off I have had it even though I havent opened it. Someone has just told me I have sent it at 6.00 this morning when I was in bed:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Before i go please dont open any emails from me or anyone else headed "Christmas Surprise" its a virus that attaches and sends itself to the whole address book and if opened will delete all information on your hard drive on Christmas day. I dont know how I got it but its very dangerous and Im totally peed off I have had it even though I havent opened it. Someone has just told me I have sent it at 6.00 this morning when I was in bed:bash:


oooooooooo okies i got that from you but dint open it so thanks for the heads up :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Its really quiet on here again:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Its really quiet on here again:whistling2:


 Sorry. I was busy uploading some photos to my facebook.
Shall I start a fight now?


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Sorry. I was busy uploading some photos to my facebook.
> Shall I start a fight now?


 
You go girl:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: *NO!!*

Bugg*r off and start one on another thread!! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening Eileen its been sooooooooooo quiet on here tonight


----------



## feorag

I bin watch "Celebrity" :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home from watching Paranormal Activity. Now, most of the movie is creepy, but the last 15 minutes or so is scary as hell!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got home from watching Paranormal Activity. Now, most of the movie is creepy, but the last 15 minutes or so is scary as hell!!!


Did you enjoy it as I want to see this


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it was good! I rarely get creeped out by a movie and then end of this one was down right scary! Definitely need to go to the movies to see it, though, so you get the atmosphere of everybody else


----------



## Emmaj

Well the bottom half of my tree is very bare lol though the top half is full of baubles :lol2:


good afternoon all 


im going to view the pics of havoc and angel laters on :2thumb:

cant wait to see how they turned out :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ooh! excitement Emma! Let's know what they are like and get them on here asap!! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Evening ladies, not been on properly for afew days, far to much to read!

Was my birthday yesterday so with some of the money I went to get my hair cut today...My hair feels like it's been raped..

I asked: to keep as much length as possible, sweeping fringe, layers to add texture, no shorter than chin sort of length on the shortest layers to frame my face. Rest to keep as much length as possible. Baring in mind my hair was towards my lower back. And I pointed out where on me I wanted it. I even asked if that was okay or she'd need to take more off to get the dead ends, she said it was fine.

She asked me if this was ok for the shortest layer, that was perfect..yet somehow when she actually cut it was 5-6 inches shorter! and by that time I was a bit buggered as it was so short and would look a tad odd with one short bit and the rest long, it's above shoulder length so jsut a bit below my chin and is nothing like what we discussed...the sweeping fringe which I even showed her in a magazine isn't anything like it and is just a straight blunt fringe...so my lovely new curling tongs won't be used for a while, as I have a feeling if I even attempt to curl this I'll look like









So annoyed, I swear they speak a different language to the rest of us. I wouldn't mind she SHOWED me where she was going to cut swore she wouldn't go any higher without asking....gaah this is why I HATE hairdressers and avoid them like the plague, my hair gets butchered 

Will has yet to see it, but I'm presuming he's going to hate it, he loves long hair 

Who does everybody want to go out of X-factor next? I can't explain why but that Stacey girl REALLY grates on me.

Emma good luck with the photos, hope they turn out well.

Jen, I did quite want to go and watch Paranormal activity but i'm sooo bad with scary films I end up sat with my head buried in Wills chest or my knees in front of my face so I miss the whole thing, that or I scream excessively..so not sure I risk braving it at the cinema.


----------



## feorag

To be perfectly honest Katie, if she made a mess of your hair you should have refused to pay! 

You were paying for a service and you didn't get it, so you should have refused to pay - at least the full price, because something like that cannot be put right! 

At least if she cut it longer than you asked for you could say it was too long and she could cut more off! As you say once she'd took that first cut, you were quite honestly b*ggared!!!

And I want Joe to win! :2thumb: Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Esarosa

I didn't pay full price, but because it's me and I'm a mug I didn't dare refuse to pay. I just end up feeling really cheeky. I can't say boo to a ghost, with things like that. Then again I can never say no to people, katie can you babysit, yeah no problem, katie can you work tomorrow, yeah okay...even when I've planned other things I just feel bad saying no to people...i'm a complete mug/sap/idiot choose word of choice :lol2:

I do really like Joe actually. I wanted Lucie to win originally but out of who is left I think it's got to be Joe, he's always spot on with his performances.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ooh! excitement Emma! Let's know what they are like and get them on here asap!! :2thumb:


 
the pictures were fantistic :flrt::flrt:

i have ordered a pic of them both together which was without a doubt wonderful 

so now i have to wait for the pic to come 

soon as i get it will put it up


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> I didn't pay full price, but because it's me and I'm a mug I didn't dare refuse to pay. I just end up feeling really cheeky. I can't say boo to a ghost, with things like that. Then again I can never say no to people, katie can you babysit, yeah no problem, katie can you work tomorrow, yeah okay...even when I've planned other things I just feel bad saying no to people...i'm a complete mug/sap/idiot choose word of choice
> 
> I do really like Joe actually. I wanted Lucie to win originally but out of who is left I think it's got to be Joe, he's always spot on with his performances.


:lol2: You're just like me Katie - I can give out great advice, but find it hard to follow myself when it comes to being confrontational, cos I'm anything but a confrontational kind of person.

Having said that, if age has taught me nothing else, it's taught me not to be a mug and I'm much better now at sticking up for myself than I was when I was younger.

Still haven't learned how to say no to people though, cos I hate disappointing them! :roll:

And yes that's why I like Joe, because he's never turned in a bad performance and he just keeps getting better! :2thumb:



Emmaj said:


> the pictures were fantistic :flrt::flrt:
> 
> i have ordered a pic of them both together which was without a doubt wonderful
> 
> so now i have to wait for the pic to come
> 
> soon as i get it will put it up


Course you will, cos if you don't you'll get a :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee well im going have some copies done of the pics so............will send some out to peoples :2thumb:


----------



## Evie

Esarosa said:


> I have a feeling if I even attempt to curl this I'll look like image


As much as I sympathise with bad hair cuts, if my hairdresser made me look like that I would be highly delighted and give her a tip! :lolsign:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> As much as I sympathise with bad hair cuts, if my hairdresser made me look like that I would be highly delighted and give her a tip! :lolsign:


LOL hee hee 

walk in and come out looking like a movie star :2thumb:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> LOL hee hee
> 
> walk in and come out looking like a movie star :2thumb:


I'm having a haircut on Thursday - now which glamorous star should I take a picture of................... :lol2:
Hey well I expect I'll still come out looking like a withered old hag but with nice posh hair and a light purse :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> I'm having a haircut on Thursday - now which glamorous star should I take a picture of................... :lol2:
> Hey well I expect I'll still come out looking like a withered old hag but with nice posh hair and a light purse :lol2:


 
AWWwwwww your not a withered old hag woman :devil::lol2:

hmmm i think nicole kidman.............she is a tall slender star :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> AWWwwwww your not a withered old hag woman :devil::lol2:
> 
> hmmm i think nicole kidman.............she is a tall slender star :2thumb::lol2:


Haha you're my new best friend Emma :lol2: 

Tree's up and looking good - for now :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Haha you're my new best friend Emma :lol2:
> 
> Tree's up and looking good - for now :2thumb:


 
well your so not i have met you in person :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Oooooooooo yeah mines baubles are all up the top ha ha the bottom is bare as the cats keep playing swing ball with them :devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> well your so not i have met you in person :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> Oooooooooo yeah mines baubles are all up the top ha ha the bottom is bare as the cats keep playing swing ball with them :devil::lol2::lol2:


Ours have been stalking the tree all afternoon - I think there will be feline vandalism when we go to bed - baaad cats :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Ours have been stalking the tree all afternoon - I think there will be feline vandalism when we go to bed - baaad cats :lol2:


LOL why do we do it again ?
:lol2:

i was surprised that mine was still in one piece this morning :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> LOL why do we do it again ?
> :lol2:
> 
> i was surprised that mine was still in one piece this morning :lol2:


Cos we are very very foolish perhaps? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Cos we are very very foolish perhaps? :lol2:


 
yes i can definately see that :2thumb::lol2:

i dont normally like harry hills tv burp but its rather funny tonight :lol2:

gawd what an exciting life i lead hey ha ha ha


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> yes i can definately see that :2thumb::lol2:
> 
> i dont normally like harry hills tv burp but its rather funny tonight :lol2:
> 
> gawd what an exciting life i lead hey ha ha ha


A proper saturday - Harry Hill, Xfactor a bottle of wine and a lovely dinner courtesy of my wonderful hubby :flrt: I am so very spoilt :lol2:

Exams start a week on Monday so this is my last lazy evening for a week or so :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> A proper saturday - Harry Hill, Xfactor a bottle of wine and a lovely dinner courtesy of my wonderful hubby :flrt: I am so very spoilt :lol2:
> 
> Exams start a week on Monday so this is my last lazy evening for a week or so :whip:


 

Oooo and Xfactor semi final 

i so hope that joe wins 


good luck when the exams start im sure you will be fine though hun


----------



## Brett

i think this is the thread i posted on a while ago when i took a kitten of my next door nabours just posting to says shes doing fine and always anoying me :devil: litle bugger.


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> i think this is the thread i posted on a while ago when i took a kitten of my next door nabours just posting to says shes doing fine and always anoying me :devil: litle bugger.


LOL great aint they hee hee 


so glad she is doing good well done for taking her in :2thumb:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> Oooo and Xfactor semi final
> 
> i so hope that joe wins
> 
> 
> good luck when the exams start im sure you will be fine though hun


Thanks I dont get stressed over exams - either pass or fail simple as really innit :lol2:

I want Ollie to win I think


----------



## Emmaj

yay they are doing micheal jacksons songs :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Thanks I dont get stressed over exams - either pass or fail simple as really innit :lol2:
> 
> I want Ollie to win I think


 
Nooooooooo Noooooooooooo woman joe :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> LOL great aint they hee hee
> 
> 
> so glad she is doing good well done for taking her in :2thumb:


 i felt so sorry for her when i got her she hadnt eaten for a while by the looks of it she couldnt get in the house because they had 4 dogs that wouldnt let her :devil: shes all black apart from a white stripe between her eyes that runs straight down her face awwwwwww so cute i love her :flrt:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> yay they are doing micheal jacksons songs :2thumb::2thumb:


Thats OK as long as I remember to turn the telly over before Rod Stewart comes on - he makes my skin crawl ewwwwww!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> i felt so sorry for her when i got her she hadnt eaten for a while by the looks of it she couldnt get in the house because they had 4 dogs that wouldnt let her :devil: shes all black apart from a white stripe between her eyes that runs straight down her face awwwwwww so cute i love her :flrt:


well she is one lucky gurly to have been taken in by someone who loves her the way she should be


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Thats OK as long as I remember to turn the telly over before Rod Stewart comes on - he makes my skin crawl ewwwwww!!!!


 
LOL i know he sings like he is trying to squeeze a fart out at the sametime :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> well she is one lucky gurly to have been taken in by someone who loves her the way she should be


 yeh i love her sometimes not when she randomly beats me up haha it is funny tho


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> yeh i love her sometimes not when she randomly beats me up haha it is funny tho


 
LOL i have 2 that do that your lucky with just one ha ha 

i have to say i have always prefered dogs over cats but............my 2 think they are dogs so they fit in well :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> well she is one lucky gurly to have been taken in by someone who loves her the way she should be


Absolutely!

Our Hobbes has brought a silver tabby home with him a couple of times - its a lovely big chunky cat and I managed to get close enough to make a fuss of him today. Stupid owners have put a strong tight chain around his neck - luckily I managed to take it off and bin it before he strangles himself!


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> LOL i have 2 that do that your lucky with just one ha ha
> 
> i have to say i have always prefered dogs over cats but............my 2 think they are dogs so they fit in well :lol2::lol2:


 bloddy hell getting double teamed by cats must be fun :lol2: to be fair i do iritate the cat when im board i woke up earlier to the cat doing that claw thing they do when they are getting comphy on my face :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> LOL i know he sings like he is trying to squeeze a fart out at the sametime :lol2:


PMSL!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Evie said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Our Hobbes has brought a silver tabby home with him a couple of times - its a lovely big chunky cat and I managed to get close enough to make a fuss of him today. Stupid owners have put a strong tight chain around his neck - luckily I managed to take it off and bin it before he strangles himself!


 stupid people get animals and then pay no bloody attention to them grrrrrr:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Our Hobbes has brought a silver tabby home with him a couple of times - its a lovely big chunky cat and I managed to get close enough to make a fuss of him today. Stupid owners have put a strong tight chain around his neck - luckily I managed to take it off and bin it before he strangles himself!


 
awwwwwwww bless 

i hate collars on cats i refuse to put them on mine 

i had mia come home once with her leg stuck up in her collar and from that day i never put a collar on one of my cats again


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> PMSL!! :lol2::lol2:


 
lol he so does though dosnt he :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww bless
> 
> i hate collars on cats i refuse to put them on mine
> 
> i had mia come home once with her leg stuck up in her collar and from that day i never put a collar on one of my cats again


 i have to have a flea collor on mine because there is like 500 feral cats around my area covered in fleas :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> lol he so does though dosnt he :lol2:


yeh he does haha


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> stupid people get animals and then pay no bloody attention to them grrrrrr:devil:


 
yups unfortunately it happens once the novelty has worn off.........they just get ignored and neglected


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> i have to have a flea collor on mine because there is like 500 feral cats around my area covered in fleas :lol2:


collars make me cringe i dont even leave my dogs collars on in the house 



bretts balls said:


> yeh he does haha


 
yay see isnt just me im not mad after all :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> collars make me cringe i dont even leave my dogs collars on in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay see isnt just me im not mad after all :lol2:


lol collars aint that bad although i have heard about a few storys of cats getting caught in trees with there collars omg i would be so upset if that happend to me :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Eeeeeeeeeeeee OMG i have major goooooooosey bumps listening to lil joe sing :blush:


cheryl picked the right song for him :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> lol collars aint that bad although i have heard about a few storys of cats getting caught in trees with there collars omg i would be so upset if that happend to me :bash:


 
yeah thats what scares me the fact cats are agile climbers all it takes if for them to get snagged on something and the outcome could be rather upsetting


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeee OMG i have major goooooooosey bumps listening to lil joe sing :blush:
> 
> 
> cheryl picked the right song for him :2thumb:


 o m g i hate joe im sorry but lucie should have won but she got knocked out by those stupid bloody twins god i hate them she had a amazing voice


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> o m g i hate joe im sorry but lucie should have won but she got knocked out by those stupid bloody twins god i hate them she had a amazing voice


i 100% agree on the fact that lucie should still be there 

but nooooooooo i dont agree with joe lol 

he is sooooo sweet and unaffected and has a geuninly fantastic voice :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww bless
> 
> i hate collars on cats i refuse to put them on mine
> 
> i had mia come home once with her leg stuck up in her collar and from that day i never put a collar on one of my cats again


Im the same - I'm sure the intention was good but so dangerous for the kitty - and he must be a nice Kitty or Hobbes wouldn't invite him round for tea :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Stacey is soooooooo annoying and getting so boring all her songs sound the same


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> i 100% agree on the fact that lucie should still be there
> 
> but nooooooooo i dont agree with joe lol
> 
> he is sooooo sweet and unaffected and has a geuninly fantastic voice :flrt::flrt:


 no i was a bit mean you think hes sweet because your obv a girl/women :lol2: i dont really think that way about men :lol2: but yeh he has got a really good voice if eny1 deserves to win it him


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> Stacey is soooooooo annoying and getting so boring all her songs sound the same


man i hate when she talks sounds like she a bloody retard grrrrr:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Im the same - I'm sure the intention was good but so dangerous for the kitty - and he must be a nice Kitty or Hobbes wouldn't invite him round for tea :lol2:


 
well yeah thats so very true 

its nice seeing cats hang out together that are from different households

as normally they are very standoffish with each other 








eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks what the hell is stacey doing to this song :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> man i hate when she talks sounds like she a bloody retard grrrrr:devil:


 
you need to have the sub titles on to understand what she is saying :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> you need to have the sub titles on to understand what she is saying :lol2:


 thats was absolutly perthetic i could have sang better than that you cant call that singing


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> thats was absolutly perthetic i could have sang better than that you cant call that singing


 
danni made a bad choice choosing that song for her :whip:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> danni made a bad choice choosing that song for her :whip:


 omg omg omg chairs chairs chairs omg omg omg
what was she on about :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> omg omg omg chairs chairs chairs omg omg omg
> what was she on about :lol2:


 
LOL she had 2 accidents in her rehersals 

she was set a routine with the chair and fell off it twice badly bruising herself :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

though i have to say i used to dance when i was younger and dancing with chairs is very difficult if you dont get it right your on your butt or head :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> LOL she had 2 accidents in her rehersals
> 
> she was set a routine with the chair and fell off it twice badly bruising herself :lol2:


man she really is dumb :lol2: i bet her kid has more sense than her haha


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> man she really is dumb :lol2: i bet her kid has more sense than her haha


 
LOL in her defence its really difficult dancing with props and especially a chair it has a mind of its own :lol2:


----------



## Evie

bretts balls said:


> thats was absolutly perthetic i could have sang better than that you cant call that singing


Aww I like her she makes me laugh but that was bad - she just doesnt take herself seriously enough and her singing was out of tune.


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> LOL in her defence its really difficult dancing with props and especially a chair it has a mind of its own :lol2:


 i dont mean the dancing i just mean she is dumb in general haha did you see in the paper jordon (katie price) flirting with the guy with the afro who was in x facter ?


----------



## Brett

Evie said:


> Aww I like her she makes me laugh but that was bad - she just doesnt take herself seriously enough and her singing was out of tune.


 :lol2: yeh she was very out of tune tbh worst song ive heard on the show this year part from the twins


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Aww I like her she makes me laugh but that was bad - she just doesnt take herself seriously enough and her singing was out of tune.


she is ok when she is singing lol its when she talks lol 



bretts balls said:


> i dont mean the dancing i just mean she is dumb in general haha did you see in the paper jordon (katie price) flirting with the guy with the afro who was in x facter ?


well hey she is single again at the moment soooooo go for it katie lol



bretts balls said:


> :lol2: yeh she was very out of tune tbh worst song ive heard on the show this year part from the twins


 

yesh she was rather off key :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Daniel was fab - I approve :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Evie said:


> Daniel was fab - I approve :lol2:


 yeh i agree


----------



## Emmaj

i agree with you both 

i looooooooooooooove the song he sang :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Brett

i wanna hear some 1 sing the earth song man that is my fav song of all time so much meaning in it:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> i wanna hear some 1 sing the earth song man that is my fav song of all time so much meaning in it:2thumb:


 
mines will you be there i adore that song 

though i adored micheal jackson  he was a music genius :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

i think thats it for micheal jackson songs now 

they are doing 2 songs again aint they ?


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> mines will you be there i adore that song
> 
> though i adored micheal jackson  he was a music genius :flrt:


 yeh that song sends shivers down my spine ill listen to it on youtube :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> yeh that song sends shivers down my spine ill listen to it on youtube :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
its an amazing song :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> i think thats it for micheal jackson songs now
> 
> they are doing 2 songs again aint they ?


yeh they are


----------



## Brett

tell you what else was a good song by him (ben)
the whole song is about his pet mouse haha


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> yeh they are


 
wonder if they are jackson songs are some other artist hmmmm

i guess we shall soon see lol


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> tell you what else was a good song by him (ben)
> the whole song is about his pet mouse haha


i thought it was about a pet rat he had ?


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> wonder if they are jackson songs are some other artist hmmmm
> 
> i guess we shall soon see lol


 think they are dif songs not to sure tbh


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> i thought it was about a pet rat he had ?


yeh i ment rat srry :lol2: i just got 2 female rats today :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> think they are dif songs not to sure tbh


 
is it just me or does ollie remind anyone else of will young ?


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> is it just me or does ollie remind anyone else of will young ?


 what gay ?


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> yeh i ment rat srry :lol2: i just got 2 female rats today :2thumb:


awwwww i aint had rats for a while do miss them but its the cleaning out and such :lol2:


----------



## Evie

can I just say that Ollies' trousers always look horrible - he needs to sort that out.


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> what gay ?


 
lol no the way he dresses and acts and such :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> can I just say that Ollies' trousers always look horrible - he needs to sort that out.


 
lol yeah 

i dont think i was overally keen on that second song he has done


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> lol no the way he dresses and acts and such :lol2:


 yeh dresses gay acts gay :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> awwwww i aint had rats for a while do miss them but its the cleaning out and such :lol2:


im getting a male next week :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> yeh dresses gay acts gay :lol2:


LOL :lol2:



bretts balls said:


> im getting a male next week :2thumb:


 
Oooooo how lucky is he gonna be in with 2 laydeeeees :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:bash::bash: I like Rod Stewart:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have a very sore finger as my friends usually sweet hamster savaged me and got its teeth jammed in my finger and wouldnt let go:devil:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> LOL :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo how lucky is he gonna be in with 2 laydeeeees :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 i know i wish i was him :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :bash::bash: I like Rod Stewart:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> someone has to:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> I have a very sore finger as my friends usually sweet hamster savaged me and got its teeth jammed in my finger and wouldnt let go:devil:


hee hee im not laughing shell :whistling2: well not much anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Brett

bretts balls said:


> i know i wish i was him :lol2:


ewwwwwww no i take that back that sounds like i have a rat fetish :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> i know i wish i was him :lol2:


hmmm nah i would want a longer life span an would probs end up trapping my tail all the time :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> :bash::bash: I like Rod Stewart:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I have a very sore finger as my friends usually sweet hamster savaged me and got its teeth jammed in my finger and wouldnt let go:devil:


 ouch i havent been bitten by my rats yet but i have been bitten on my nose by one of my baby royal pythons :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> ewwwwwww no i take that back that sounds like i have a rat fetish :lol2:


HA HA HA i did LOL @ that :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> HA HA HA i did LOL @ that :2thumb:


 i love it when i actually lol at things


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> i love it when i actually lol at things


 
aye ha ha i get wierd looks from the dogs and skunks though when i do :blush::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ive just made soup from scratch!!!!! never made soup before, and it was gorgeous!!!!! just got our cooker from Rie and its gunna be used none stop now!

that is all

regards
Cat
The Soup Queen


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> :bash::bash: I like Rod Stewart:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I have a very sore finger as my friends usually sweet hamster savaged me and got its teeth jammed in my finger and wouldnt let go:devil:


Rod Stewart is and always will be horrible leopard skin trousers - yuk yuk yuk His songs are nice but only when someone else is singing them :lol2:

Hamster bite?!!! Owwwwwwch I'm scared of hamsters - they flipping hurt! Did you twang it off did it let go :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive just made soup from scratch!!!!! never made soup before, and it was gorgeous!!!!! just got our cooker from Rie and its gunna be used none stop now!
> 
> that is all
> 
> regards
> Cat
> The Soup Queen


 
my sis made some pumpkin soup and it was lush mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Brett

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive just made soup from scratch!!!!! never made soup before, and it was gorgeous!!!!! just got our cooker from Rie and its gunna be used none stop now!
> 
> that is all
> 
> regards
> Cat
> The Soup Queen


 cool :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> aye ha ha i get wierd looks from the dogs and skunks though when i do :blush::lol2:


 skunks i love them my friend own a pet shop and he has 3 i always get them out when im there :lol2: he has a white 1 a black and white 1 and a brown and white 1


----------



## Evie

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive just made soup from scratch!!!!! never made soup before, and it was gorgeous!!!!! just got our cooker from Rie and its gunna be used none stop now!
> 
> that is all
> 
> regards
> Cat
> The Soup Queen


What kind of soup? I've never made soup before - what's the difference between soup and stew - I don't understand :bash:

But well done though!


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> skunks i love them my friend own a pet shop and he has 3 i always get them out when im there :lol2: he has a white 1 a black and white 1 and a brown and white 1


 
aye skunks lol 

they are wonderful at this time of year they eat, poop and sleep lol 

its in the warmer months they are lil beggers :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Rod Stewart is and always will be horrible leopard skin trousers - yuk yuk yuk His songs are nice but only when someone else is singing them :lol2:
> 
> Hamster bite?!!! Owwwwwwch I'm scared of hamsters - they flipping hurt! Did you twang it off did it let go :lol2:


 
It nearly was a flying hamster but the 3 GSD waiting under the desk put me off so I scruffed the little git and dropped it back in the cage. The hamster was covered in my blood and the desk and the floor. I was holding her while her cage was being cleaned and she is usually really sweet. Must have been a full moon tonight:whistling2:

I hated the way Rod Stewart dressed but actually love the croaky voice


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It nearly was a flying hamster but the 3 GSD waiting under the desk put me off so I scruffed the little git and dropped it back in the cage. The hamster was covered in my blood and the desk and the floor. I was holding her while her cage was being cleaned and she is usually really sweet. Must have been a full moon tonight:whistling2:
> 
> I hated the way Rod Stewart dressed but actually love the croaky voice


 

the im trying to squeeze a fart voice :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Evie said:


> What kind of soup? I've never made soup before - what's the difference between soup and stew - I don't understand :bash:
> 
> But well done though!


 you are actually joking arnt you ?


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> It nearly was a flying hamster but the 3 GSD waiting under the desk put me off so I scruffed the little git and dropped it back in the cage. The hamster was covered in my blood and the desk and the floor. I was holding her while her cage was being cleaned and she is usually really sweet. Must have been a full moon tonight:whistling2:
> 
> I hated the way Rod Stewart dressed but actually love the croaky voice


Brave, brave lady - Hope you have put a nice big plaster on :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> the im trying to squeeze a fart voice :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 pmsl hahahahaha


----------



## Evie

bretts balls said:


> you are actually joking arnt you ?


Erm.......... no :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> pmsl hahahahaha


 
:whistling2:LOL :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Evie said:


> Erm.......... no :blush:


 :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Erm.......... no :blush:


 
you know i can see your point as alot of soups these days are thicker so where is the line drawn between soup or a stew


----------



## Shell195

I make wonderful soup:mf_dribble:


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> I make wonderful soup:mf_dribble:


 can i come round and have some soup plzzzz :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I make wonderful soup:mf_dribble:


 
I love home made soup :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

Brett who is your friend with the skunks?


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> Brett who is your friend with the skunks?


 well the 1 with 3 skunks is called karen i also no some 1 else with 2 called tina and some 1 that has 1 i think called john


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> you know i can see your point as alot of soups these days are thicker so where is the line drawn between soup or a stew


Well you have to remember Heinz Big Soup - I've never understood why it isnt stew - it looks like stew but it doesnt taste like stew at all - maybe I'm making stew wrong and it's really just soup with lumpy stuff in? 

Anyway Xactor's back on phew!


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> well the 1 with 3 skunks is called karen i also no some 1 else with 2 called tina and some 1 that has 1 i think called john


 
yeah i know john my black an white boy is bam their choc skunks brother :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> yeah i know john my black an white boy is bam their choc skunks brother :2thumb:


 john from new world exotics ?


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Well you have to remember Heinz Big Soup - I've never understood why it isnt stew - it looks like stew but it doesnt taste like stew at all - maybe I'm making stew wrong and it's really just soup with lumpy stuff in?
> 
> Anyway Xactor's back on phew!


LOL yeps your get out of explaining card the xfactor hee hee 


i totally agree with you about soup and stew :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> john from new world exotics ?


yups thats the john :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Evie said:


> What kind of soup? I've never made soup before - what's the difference between soup and stew - I don't understand :bash:
> 
> But well done though!


 
was leek and potato!! never made anything before apart from bacon and onion pasta sauce so im well proud, ive unleashed a cookin beast inside me! livin without a cooker for a yr has been hell! 

dittas analergy of difference between soup and stew " soup is blended and stew is a base with blobs in":lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> yups thats the john :2thumb:


 kool dont mean to sound like a stalker lol you from nottingham ?


----------



## Brett

bretts balls said:


> kool dont mean to sound like a stalker lol you from nottingham ?


 :bash: oh dear ive scared you of :lol2:


----------



## Evie

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dittas analergy of difference between soup and stew " soup is blended and stew is a base with blobs in":lol2:


Works for me - would have hated it if it had got all technical :lol2:
Good on you for cooking - if it wasn't for steve I'd have eaten my own shoes a long time ago


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> kool dont mean to sound like a stalker lol you from nottingham ?


 Q

nopes lol im from halifax in west yorkshire 

but im good friends with john and lucy 

infact johns coming over here on thurs with some stuff for me and to help me out with something 

i aint seen lucy in a while as she has been busy working  but still chat to her on the phone


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> Q
> 
> nopes lol im from halifax in west yorkshire
> 
> but im good friends with john and lucy
> 
> infact johns coming over here on thurs with some stuff for me and to help me out with something
> 
> i aint seen lucy in a while as she has been busy working  but still chat to her on the phone


 kool sounds good brb time to get another can


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> kool sounds good brb time to get another can


 
im one hand typing lol a skunk has made herself comfy on my arm lol

fetch me one too please lol


----------



## Brett

back in record time :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> im one hand typing lol a skunk has made herself comfy on my arm lol
> 
> fetch me one too please lol


 i would but would take quite a while to bring it to you even longer as my car is broke grrrr:devil: if i set of now walking ill get there by next crimbo :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bloomin eck that was fast lol


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> bloomin eck that was fast lol


 i know :lol2: good ey :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> i would but would take quite a while to bring it to you even longer as my car is broke grrrr:devil: if i set of now walking ill get there by next crimbo :lol2:


lol well save it for me for when your cars fixed then :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> i know :lol2: good ey :no1:


aye definately i would probs go ass over ahem if i tried doing owt that fast :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> lol well save it for me for when your cars fixed then :2thumb::lol2:


 :lol2: if i tryed to drive to were you live id end up in asia or somthing :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> aye definately i would probs go ass over ahem if i tried doing owt that fast :lol2:


 well im so thin i sort of float so its easy for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> :lol2: if i tryed to drive to were you live id end up in asia or somthing :lol2:


hey lol its not that bad round here :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> well im so thin i sort of float so its easy for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol i aint fat im a skinny minni too just clumsey as hell :blush::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> hey lol its not that bad round here :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 :lol2: i mean im crap at finding places :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> :lol2: i mean im crap at finding places :Na_Na_Na_Na:


tom tom or sat nav 

they helps you know :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

squeezin farts guy is on :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> squeezin farts guy is on :gasp::lol2:


 lol im watching eminem on the music chanel lol im bored i need a missus she could be making me a sandwich right about now im starving :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> lol im watching eminem on the music chanel lol im bored i need a missus she could be making me a sandwich right about now im starving :devil:


ere do you wants a biatch slap with a skunk tail :devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> ere do you wants a biatch slap with a skunk tail :devil::lol2::lol2:


 no thanks :blush: so you never make a sandwich for your bf or husband :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> no thanks :blush: so you never make a sandwich for your bf or husband :lol2:


i dont have either so no :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

though i have to cook for my son and make him food :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> i dont have either so no :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> though i have to cook for my son and make him food :lol2::lol2:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


he aint quiet old enough for me to let him do it on his own lol 

though he does like to help out :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> he aint quiet old enough for me to let him do it on his own lol
> 
> though he does like to help out :2thumb:


 hehe awwwwww


----------



## Emmaj

though i have to say i cant believe he is nearly 10 dosnt seem like 2 mins since i was waddling about with him in my tum :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Im hungry...........

do i have crisp breads with cheese spread 

or slap the cooker on and make pasta and sauce ?


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> Im hungry...........
> 
> do i have crisp breads with cheese spread
> 
> or slap the cooker on and make pasta and sauce ?


 order a kebab :2thumb: ive just taken a look at my rats and it seems 1 is male and 1 is female is it ok to breed a son back to its mother ?


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> order a kebab :2thumb: ive just taken a look at my rats and it seems 1 is male and 1 is female is it ok to breed a son back to its mother ?


 
alot of people interbreed rats 

i dont have no cash im skint lol so cant order food


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> alot of people interbreed rats
> 
> i dont have no cash im skint lol so cant order food


haha ok


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> haha ok


 
why have you ordered a kebab ?

cos if you have i demand you share :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> why have you ordered a kebab ?
> 
> cos if you have i demand you share :2thumb::lol2:


 no i wish i had :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> no i wish i had :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i still demand a share if you do :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> i still demand a share if you do :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 haha ok think im gonna go make a sandwich


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> haha ok think im gonna go make a sandwich


 
LOL not quiet the same as a kebab :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> LOL not quiet the same as a kebab :lol2:


 i know but you cant beat penut butter :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> i know but you cant beat penut butter :2thumb:


depends what you have with it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> depends what you have with it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 just on its own :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> just on its own :flrt:


nooooooo you have to have jam or bannananananana with it lol 

sorry i hate trying to spell that yellow fruit out :blush::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> nooooooo you have to have jam or bannananananana with it lol
> 
> sorry i hate trying to spell that yellow fruit out :blush::lol2:


 ewwww no its better on its own im really anoyed that i got sold a male and female instead of 2 females grrrrr:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> ewwww no its better on its own im really anoyed that i got sold a male and female instead of 2 females grrrrr:devil:


 
you will have snake food quicker 

eeeeeeeeeks ooooooooops im sowwie peeps im bad :blush::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> you will have snake food quicker
> 
> eeeeeeeeeks ooooooooops im sowwie peeps im bad :blush::lol2:


 :devil: there pets not snake food :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> :devil: there pets not snake food :bash:


 
LOL im sorry im in fits of giggles now 

i do know ya fool :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

i know there pets :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> LOL im sorry im in fits of giggles now
> 
> i do know ya fool :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> i know there pets :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 hehe your a very naughty women :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> hehe your a very naughty women :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Moi nooooooooooo i is an angle :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

but i guess i can be naughty at times :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> Moi nooooooooooo i is an angle :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> but i guess i can be naughty at times :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 haha enyway im of gotta be up early in the morning nite proberly speak tomoz keep in touch :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Moi nooooooooooo i is an angle :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> but i guess i can be naughty at times :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Yes Emma you do need to come with a warning " BAD GIRL":whistling2: In fact it should be tattooed on ya bum:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> haha enyway im of gotta be up early in the morning nite proberly speak tomoz keep in touch :2thumb:


okies you sweet dreams an im usually hanging about in here or skunk chat lol 

or pm me if you bored enough :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> okies you sweet dreams an im usually hanging about in here or skunk chat lol
> 
> or pm me if you bored enough :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 will do cya


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yes Emma you do need to come with a warning " BAD GIRL":whistling2: In fact it should be tattooed on ya bum:lol2:


 
hmmmmm i have simba an lewis on my bum :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell! Hardly 2 pages on here all day and then about 24 tonight!! *shakes head*

Emma Joe was fabulous tonight - both songs! Ollie was good on his first song, but I didn't much care for his second song and I divvent like that daft dancing he does! so he would have lost my vote tonight if I'd been voting. I also thought Danyl was good tonight!

I think the public will vote for Stacey cos she's funny and the only girl left, so based on tonight's performances I suspect it could be Joe, Danyl and Stacey in the final- not sure though. Certainly think Joe and Danyl should be there - just a toss up between Stacey and Ollie.


Shell195 said:


> :bash::bash: I like Rod Stewart:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I do too!! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> I make wonderful soup:mf_dribble:


I do too!! :2thumb:

Shell, we two are one! :rotfl:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody hell! Hardly 2 pages on here all day and then about 24 tonight!! *shakes head*
> 
> Emma Joe was fabulous tonight - both songs! Ollie was good on his first song, but I didn't much care for his second song and I divvent like that daft dancing he does! so he would have lost my vote tonight if I'd been voting. I also thought Danyl was good tonight!
> 
> I think the public will vote for Stacey cos she's funny and the only girl left, so based on tonight's performances I suspect it could be Joe, Danyl and Stacey in the final- not sure though. Certainly think Joe and Danyl should be there - just a toss up between Stacey and Ollie.
> I do too!! :2thumb:
> 
> I do too!! :2thumb:
> 
> Shell, we two are one! :rotfl:


 
I know that already, its sort of creepy:lol2:

Its been like blind date on here tonight:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL 

I thought that too when I read those 24 pages of drivel with a little bit of sanity from you and Evie! :lol2:


----------



## Brett

morning random cat chat thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

bretts balls said:


> morning random cat chat thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Good morning Brett Im surprised that Emma aint about yet:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i have been hunting baubles from the xmas tree :devil::lol2:


6 dead and never to come alive again baubles now :devil::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> LOL i have been hunting baubles from the xmas tree :devil::lol2:
> 
> 
> 6 dead and never to come alive again baubles now :devil::lol2:


 hahaha


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> hahaha


 
lol they are now doing a grand prix up the stairs round the landing then back down into the wall of death up the sofa :bash::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> lol they are now doing a grand prix up the stairs round the landing then back down into the wall of death up the sofa :bash::lol2:


 hehe im just watching my rats just put them together


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> hehe im just watching my rats just put them together


awww how are they doing ? do they seem to like each other ?

i only ever had 1 rat that thought she was human so wouldnt go in with any of the others lol 

she spent her days on my shoulder or in my pocket only went into her cage to eat and sleep :lol2:

was so upset when she departed


----------



## leggy

Simba had her spey monthes ago. She is fully heald but is still going round calling and trying to get out. She is now carrying things round in her mouth. Im going to have her looked at again by my vet but have you guys any ideas on this: victory:


----------



## Brett

yeh they are humping eachother now :lol2: so they seem to be enjoying eachothers company :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Simba had her spey monthes ago. She is fully heald but is still going round calling and trying to get out. She is now carrying things round in her mouth. Im going to have her looked at again by my vet but have you guys any ideas on this: victory:


hmmm could be her hormones settling down still as it can take a good while after being done for them to settle 

thats the advice the vet gave me when i had the skunks castrated she said not to expect a change for a good few months 



bretts balls said:


> yeh they are humping eachother now :lol2: so they seem to be enjoying eachothers company :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Oh my word rat porn :lol2:

hmmm yes sounds like they are settling in :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## leggy

I did think of that Emma but its been mths and she gon nuts now. One minut she's a kitten on speeds the next she's calling tail wagging


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> I did think of that Emma but its been mths and she gon nuts now. One minut she's a kitten on speeds the next she's calling tail wagging


hmmm it may be wise the vet checking her over then 

only other thing i can think of is did they remove everything or miss something when spaying her


----------



## leggy

Dident think to ask them that. Will call them monday and have words. Its not just that she is doing my head in im worrid about her she is only one bless her


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Dident think to ask them that. Will call them monday and have words. Its not just that she is doing my head in im worrid about her she is only one bless her


 
i know hun i dont blame you 

they are worse than kids for worrying you are animals :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Or should that be afternoon?? :lol2:

On the subject of the cat that has been spayed, I've never had that happen with any of my girls, so can't offer any advice - sorry.

It could be that she's having a phantom pregnancy, I know bitches that have been spayed can still have them, but I've never had a cat have themk.

That might be because all my neutered females had pregnancies before they were neutered - I honestly don't know??

Shell has more experience than me with neutered females so she might have some advice.


----------



## leggy

She had a litter before i got her i have her and her 2 kittens


----------



## feorag

Well, that mustn't be it then? Sorry, can't help.


----------



## Emmaj

afternoon 

i have been carpet fitting with my dad lol 

we put the carpet down in lews room :lol2:

was erm.............quiet the experience with a 9 yr old jabbering in our ears the whole time :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Brett

lol sound like fun


----------



## feorag

I've just been sent a Powerpoint presentation of unusual photographs and blow me! There was Pam right in the middle - a bit younger then I suspect! :lol2:










Then I found a one of Shell with her cat! Again taken when she was younger! *I think her hair's shorter now!* :lol2:










And I did find myself wondering if this could be Emma???


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've just been sent a Powerpoint presentation of unusual photographs and blow me! There was Pam right in the middle - a bit younger then I suspect! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Then I found a one of Shell with her cat! Again taken when she was younger! *I think her hair's shorter now!* :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> And I did find myself wondering if this could be Emma???
> 
> image


 

LOL eileen my hair used to be just like that :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

LMAO!!!!  Loved it


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> I've just been sent a Powerpoint presentation of unusual photographs and blow me! There was Pam right in the middle - a bit younger then I suspect! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Then I found a one of Shell with her cat! Again taken when she was younger! *I think her hair's shorter now!* :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> And I did find myself wondering if this could be Emma???
> 
> image


 
Brilliant! I love the last pic!

The cats went to work on the tree in the night - got up this morning and the tree was laid on the floor and there was shiny stuff all over the room. Ive been at work all day and steve has had to pick it up 3 times uring the day. I have a feeling it's giong to look a bit jaded by Christmas day :lol2:
They even broke the wings off the angel - Steve had to take these broken wings and learn to fly again ............ I mean glue them back on again :lol2:
BAD BAD BAD kittys!!! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> Brilliant! I love the last pic!
> 
> The cats went to work on the tree in the night - got up this morning and the tree was laid on the floor and there was shiny stuff all over the room. Ive been at work all day and steve has had to pick it up 3 times uring the day. I have a feeling it's giong to look a bit jaded by Christmas day :lol2:
> They even broke the wings off the angel - Steve had to take these broken wings and learn to fly again ............ I mean glue them back on again :lol2:
> BAD BAD BAD kittys!!! :flrt:


 
LOL im not laughing honest :whistling2:


mines still just about up just looks bare at the bottom :lol2:


----------



## Brett

good afternoon


----------



## Emmaj

or should it be good evening :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> or should it be good evening :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 haha not bin on all day my computet keeps going wierd everyt time i try to type a post its doing it now arghhhhhhhh


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> haha not bin on all day my computet keeps going wierd everyt time i try to type a post its doing it now arghhhhhhhh


 
just give it a swift but hard kick :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> just give it a swift but hard kick :2thumb::lol2:


 man its doing my head in grrrrrrrr :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> man its doing my head in grrrrrrrr :devil:


LOL i shouldnt laugh as its usually me having the puter problems 


i sense your anger i do :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> LOL i shouldnt laugh as its usually me having the puter problems
> 
> 
> i sense your anger i do :2thumb::lol2:


 its so anoying i have to restart my comp its done it again brb restarting computer ffs grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> its so anoying i have to restart my comp its done it again brb restarting computer ffs grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
lol okies :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> lol okies :2thumb:


 back :2thumb: omg lady gaga really is a freakin wierdo man


----------



## Emmaj

yups she sure is lol 

argggggggh i just nearly dropped my laptop havoc has climbed up my blooming jumper and i didnt have hold of my laptop and it nearly hit the deck lol


----------



## Brett

im guessing thats youre skunk brb gotta restart comp again ffs man


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> im guessing thats youre skunk brb gotta restart comp again ffs man


 
lol poor you ha ha 


yups thats one of the skunks lol


----------



## Shell195

Evening all:2thumb:


Leggy Ive had this before, The vet spayed the cat and she still came in season as a tiny piece of ovary was left behind. Discuss it with your vet as ours opened the cat up again free of charge and removed the tiny bit causing the problem. This was many years ago but I have heard of it still happening

We had Conner overnight and have taken him back tonight.
Steve took me to Pets @ Home today and bought me a 5ft x 2ft double hutch for my 2 Pygmy hedgehogs, its wonderful but was awful to put up:bash: This gives me more space in the rat room as its very cramped at the minute. Ive moved it upstairs into the cat room and have put bedding on top for the cats to lie on and they seem delighted unlike the hogs who dont appreciate their new accommodation:lol2:


----------



## Brett

omg you have a rat room i want 1 boohoo! enyway people im off because im having to restart my computer after every post cya l8r


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening all:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Leggy Ive had this before, The vet spayed the cat and she still came in season as a tiny piece of ovary was left behind. Discuss it with your vet as ours opened the cat up again free of charge and removed the tiny bit causing the problem. This was many years ago but I have heard of it still happening
> 
> We had Conner overnight and have taken him back tonight.
> Steve took me to Pets @ Home today and bought me a 5ft x 2ft double hutch for my 2 Pygmy hedgehogs, its wonderful but was awful to put up:bash: This gives me more space in the rat room as its very cramped at the minute. Ive moved it upstairs into the cat room and have put bedding on top for the cats to lie on and they seem delighted unlike the hogs who dont appreciate their new accommodation:lol2:


Oooooo i bet the hogs love it as much as the cats lol



bretts balls said:


> omg you have a rat room i want 1 boohoo! enyway people im off because im having to restart my computer after every post cya l8r


 
lol poor you and your naughty computer :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My rat room has 8 rats,2 chins,2 chipmunks and one hamster(well 3 but 2 are going home next weekend) its a tiny room :lol2:


----------



## feorag

So?? Who's going tonight then? Anyone wanna take a guess???

Evie - I almost always had a litter of kittens every Christmas, so i gave up having a tree at all! Just bought one about 4 years ago now I've got old cats, but there's no room in the living room his year cos my little ratty chappies are in that corner where we would put it.


----------



## Emmaj

my guess is its gonna be joe, stacey and danyel in the final 3 

i will probs be very wrong though 

we shall see :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

wow that was a shock danyel has gone


----------



## feorag

We got it wrong! I'm amazed because I thought Danyl did an excellent performance last night!!


----------



## Brett

i know yay my comp works again :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

gawd i know 

olly only had one good song  danyel nailed both of his 

welcome back brett lol


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> gawd i know
> 
> olly only had one good song  danyel nailed both of his
> 
> welcome back brett lol


 haha cheers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

i forgot to put subtitles on so i have no idea what stacey just said :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> i forgot to put subtitles on so i have no idea what stacey just said :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 :lol2: i was just trying to work it out hahaha


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> :lol2: i was just trying to work it out hahaha


 
i think it was something like.........i cant believe it 

may be wrong though lol


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> i think it was something like.........i cant believe it
> 
> may be wrong though lol


 nah i think it was mmmmhhhhhmmmmmmmhmhmh muble mhmhmmhhmmm


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> nah i think it was mmmmhhhhhmmmmmmmhmhmh muble mhmhmmhhmmm


 
lol yeah that sounds about right ha ha 

bloody Angel has just run off with my shoe :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> lol yeah that sounds about right ha ha
> 
> bloody Angel has just run off with my shoe :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2:


how many you got ?


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> how many you got ?


shoes or skunks lol 

i just have 1 shoe at the moment as Angel has made off with my other one :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> shoes or skunks lol
> 
> i just have 1 shoe at the moment as Angel has made off with my other one :lol2:


 skunks :lol2: you know what i ment :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> skunks :lol2: you know what i ment :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol i do :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i have 4 skunkies :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> lol i do :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> i have 4 skunkies :2thumb:


 blimy bet its like having 8 kids :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> blimy bet its like having 8 kids :lol2:


 
yes i can be quiet often found rocking, humming to myself in a corner :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> yes i can be quiet often found rocking, humming to myself in a corner :whistling2::lol2:


 hahaha have you seen paranormal activity the fillm ?


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> hahaha have you seen paranormal activity the fillm ?


nopes not seen it though looks really good from the trailers i have seen


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> nopes not seen it though looks really good from the trailers i have seen


 the women on it sits in a corner rocking for 24 hours :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> the women on it sits in a corner rocking for 24 hours :lol2:


 
how dare they pinch my ideas i have been doing that for the last couple of years now :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> how dare they pinch my ideas i have been doing that for the last couple of years now :2thumb::lol2:


 hahaha might try it sounds fun:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> hahaha might try it sounds fun:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
tis theraputic :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> tis theraputic :2thumb::lol2:


 nah ill just get a nice can of beer no work tomoz yahoo!


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I've just been sent a Powerpoint presentation of unusual photographs and blow me! There was Pam right in the middle - a bit younger then I suspect! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Then I found a one of Shell with her cat! Again taken when she was younger! *I think her hair's shorter now!* :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> And I did find myself wondering if this could be Emma???
> 
> image



Funny haha :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> nah ill just get a nice can of beer no work tomoz yahoo!


i have cleaning to do arghhhhhhhhhhhh lol



fenwoman said:


> Funny haha :lol2:


 
its great aint it pam ha ha


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just been sent a Powerpoint presentation of unusual photographs and blow me! There was Pam right in the middle - a bit younger then I suspect! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Then I found a one of Shell with her cat! Again taken when she was younger! *I think her hair's shorter now!* :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> And I did find myself wondering if this could be Emma???
> 
> image


 
Haha I missed this its a good job Pam quoted it :gasp:

Excellent Eileen

I also have lots more wrinkles now:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emma - Balls - I see you two are off again! :roll:

Glad you liked it Pam - just couldn't resist as soon as I saw that photograph! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Haha I missed this its a good job Pam quoted it :gasp:
> 
> Excellent Eileen
> 
> I also have lots more wrinkles now:lol2:


not that many woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Emma - Balls - I see you two are off again! :roll:
> 
> Glad you liked it Pam - just couldn't resist as soon as I saw that photograph! :lol2:


 
sowwie :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

how delightful i have yogart smeared all over the floor lol


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> sowwie :blush::lol2:


 why what have you done wrong ? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> why what have you done wrong ? :lol2:


 
nothing lol i was having a sorry moment :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> nothing lol i was having a sorry moment :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 haha ok then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

im half watching batman returns but im really not getting into it.................its soooooooo confuddling me jumping about to stuff :blush::lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> im half watching batman returns but im really not getting into it.................its soooooooo confuddling me jumping about to stuff :blush::lol2:


 yeh im trying to watch it aswel haha enyway im off back to the snake section see you all l8r


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> yeh im trying to watch it aswel haha enyway im off back to the snake section see you all l8r


adios :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been and done the small furries and now have Rum:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> im half watching batman returns but im really not getting into it.................its soooooooo confuddling me jumping about to stuff :blush::lol2:


'Tis "BEGINS" if you're watching ITV! :lol2:

Shell, I'm writing Christmas cards and I've got tea!! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> 'Tis "BEGINS" if you're watching ITV! :lol2:
> 
> Shell, I'm writing Christmas cards and I've got tea!! :roll:


 
I think I may do Dennis`s christmas photo tomorrow:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Well, im still alive just...
Uni is going to pot, im thinking i may have to retake this year..
Im struggling so much with the animals... they are suffering somewhat (mice - reptiles) but im not giving up yet, cos i knwo when im better ill regret it.

Simba is now offically a cat sized kitten!!

Some new pics of him
















































and Ginger and Scooby (the closest they have ever been and will ever be)









Im now thinking scooby may have some BSH in him, his face shape is getting ratehr rounded, and his fur is changing alot...do you recon thats possible?.. Tom on the other hand is getting more oriental!

Im excited about my 21st! which is on Friday, me and someone else in my class share teh same brithday, so we are havign a joint thing, we have to wear posh dresses... (now me i dont do dresses but i have got a dress to wear!) we are havinga meal, then some drinks  i do have a 'man' who is comming with me..... 

My dress 









My car is all good still, even if i cant drive it in this english weather! lol


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely pud pics!! And I love the dress!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Lovely pud pics!! And I love the dress!!!


hehe fanky! isnt he massive now!!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> Well, im still alive just...
> Uni is going to pot, im thinking i may have to retake this year..
> Im struggling so much with the animals... they are suffering somewhat (mice - reptiles) but im not giving up yet, cos i knwo when im better ill regret it.
> 
> Simba is now offically a cat sized kitten!!
> 
> Some new pics of him
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> and Ginger and Scooby (the closest they have ever been and will ever be)
> image
> 
> Im now thinking scooby may have some BSH in him, his face shape is getting ratehr rounded, and his fur is changing alot.. Tom on the other hand is getting more oriental!
> 
> Im excited about my 21st! which is on Friday, me and someone else in my class share teh same brithday, so we are havign a joint thing, we have to wear posh dresses... (now me i dont do dresses but i have got a dress to wear!) we are havinga meal, then some drinks  i do have a 'man' who is comming with me.....
> 
> My dress
> image
> 
> My car is all good still, even if i cant drive it in this english weather! lol


 Wow that dress is pretty. Why don't you 'do' dresses? It isn't like you have a shape like a bag of spuds and legs like tree trunks. What's the man like? And are you rich??? I hear in the news all the time that the fat cats all get huge bonuses.:lol2: (only joking, your cats are simply well upholstered, not fat at all)


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Wow that dress is pretty. Why don't you 'do' dresses? It isn't like you have a shape like a bag of spuds and legs like tree trunks. What's the man like? And are you rich??? I hear in the news all the time that the fat cats all get huge bonuses.:lol2: (only joking, your cats are simply well upholstered, not fat at all)


thankyou! im not a girly girl, im more of a baggy jeans baggy top girl! lol... tom boy i guess  lol fat cats pffft... sayign that simbas belly is MASSIVE and sags like an old cats belly.. he is only 8 or so months old lol!! and the 'man' is great ! lol


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Wow that dress is pretty. Why don't you 'do' dresses? It isn't like you have a shape like a bag of spuds and legs like tree trunks. What's the man like? And are you rich??? I hear in the news all the time that the fat cats all get huge bonuses.:lol2: (only joking, your cats are simply well upholstered, not fat at all)


 
i dont do dresses either pam lol i feel daft in a dress :blush:


last time i wore one was my sisters wedding :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> i dont do dresses either pam lol i feel daft in a dress :blush:
> 
> 
> last time i wore one was my sisters wedding :lol2:


last time i wore one was at a ball!! hehe!


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> last time i wore one was at a ball!! hehe!


im like you i prefer my comfort clothes lol


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> im like you i prefer my comfort clothes lol


definatly.... *comfy!!*


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> definatly.... *comfy!!*


 
aye my aunt tells me off all the time saying i should show off what i have...........:whistling2: no thankies :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I do enjoy getting all dressed up  Doing a photoshoot next week, which I am excited about  Am contemplating doing a pic with a basque and undies from work for Gary's Christmas pressy. Not decided yet, though... Worried about my lumps and bumps *lol*


----------



## fenwoman

I'm mostly in working clothes, baggy torn sweat pants, thick jumpers etc, but when I go out, I like to wear a dress or skirt. I must admit that because most of the time I'm not looking very feminine, I like to feel it when I go out. All my nice clothes are skirts or dresses. It's probably to compensate for dressing like a bloke the rest of the time. I'm proud to be a woman with a nice figure. If you have it, flaunt it :2thumb:
Someone once told me that psychologically, women wearing baggy masculine clothes which hide their femininity was a symptom or sign of them not wanting to appear 'womanly'. I can't remember the rest of the stuff he said but I figure he was spot on too as when I wore jeans and baggy sweaters, it was at a time I felt emotionally vulnerable, having just been cheated on by a man I loved a lot, and having just left him because of that and feeling adrift. I guees at that time, I was emotionally raw and just didn't want any men to pay me attention.
Now, I'm uber confident and love to dress in pretty things, strappy shoes, red toenails with jewellery and pretty clips in my hair.


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> aye my aunt tells me off all the time saying i should show off what i have...........:whistling2: no thankies :lol2:


lol me too



Amalthea said:


> I do enjoy getting all dressed up  Doing a photoshoot next week, which I am excited about  Am contemplating doing a pic with a basque and undies from work for Gary's Christmas pressy. Not decided yet, though... Worried about my lumps and bumps *lol*


OOOOOOOOOOOOO

i woudl love one, and it woudl probably help with my confidence, but alas, im too shy.. lol


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I do enjoy getting all dressed up  Doing a photoshoot next week, which I am excited about  Am contemplating doing a pic with a basque and undies from work for Gary's Christmas pressy. Not decided yet, though... *Worried about my lumps and bumps* *lol*


 
tut woman gary isnt so why the heck are you :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I'm mostly in working clothes, baggy torn sweat pants, thick jumpers etc, but when I go out, I like to wear a dress or skirt. I must admit that because most of the time I'm not looking very feminine, I like to feel it when I go out. All my nice clothes are skirts or dresses. It's probably to compensate for dressing like a bloke the rest of the time. I'm proud to be a woman with a nice figure. If you have it, flaunt it :2thumb:
> Someone once told me that psychologically, women wearing baggy masculine clothes which hide their femininity was a symptom or sign of them not wanting to appear 'womanly'. I can't remember the rest of the stuff he said but I figure he was spot on too as when I wore jeans and baggy sweaters, it was at a time I felt emotionally vulnerable, having just been cheated on by a man I loved a lot, and having just left him because of that and feeling adrift. I guees at that time, I was emotionally raw and just didn't want any men to pay me attention.
> Now, I'm uber confident and love to dress in pretty things, strappy shoes, red toenails with jewellery and pretty clips in my hair.



interesting... 
i think i hide in my clothes, i was bullied for years if you were baggy stuff i can hide away in it.. AND be comfy


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> tut woman gary isnt so why the heck are you :lol2:


 
Who knows!! :lol2: I've told Gary that I have a possible idea for his Christmas pressy, but if I do it, that's all he's getting. The basque set isn't cheap (although, I do get 30% discount) and the photo is gonna cost me £25. But I think he'll like it. Been trying to find a picture of said basque on t'internet, but to no avail! It's quite long (goes to just below my butt) and red and black. Very pretty. And the bra that goes with the set is gorgeous (and does wonderful things for my boobs!!) :lol2:


----------



## feorag

And we'll have a look at the photos too, but you can pm them to us if you don't wanna post them on here (for obvious reasons!) :lol2:

Gina that's a lovely dress and like most of us on here, I don't do dresses either and never have done for normal everyday wear. I remember years ago (like 20 or 30!) worrying about whether pensioners could wear denims, but hey! Here I am and I do and I don't give a monkeys!! : victory:

However, I do love the opportunity to dress up, proper fancy like, and love the fact that it always surprises people who are used to seeing me in jeans and t-shirts without make up to see me "dolled up to the eyes" and I love the surprised look on their faces and the compliments I get when they do see me.

The way I look at it, if you're always immaculately dressed with make-up and hair perfect, then you'll never surprise people into genuine compliments. In fact would you ever get them after a while because people would know that's what you're gonna look like before they meet you??? Whereas if you wear 'normal' clothes, hair and no make up, then you "doll up", people get a pleasant surprise and you get a genuine compliment!


----------



## Amalthea

What a lovely way to put things, Eileen!! It's very true, though! I rarely wear make up, although I do enjoy making myself pretty, so you tend to feel extra special, too, when you do go that extra mile 

Of course I'll show off the pics after I get them  I'm really excited!! My friend and I are getting 2 pictures each and the whole make-over thingy.


----------



## Shell195

I always dress down unless Im going out then I find people dont recognise me:lol2: Gina your dress is gorgeous and Im sure you will look like a Princess.

Gary will be delighted with his photo Im sure and I bet you you look stunning so I agree with Eileen we need a private viewing


----------



## Amalthea

Just called the photo place and they do touch ups on lumps and bumps if you want it, anyways... Plus, I am sure they know how to use lighting to suit each individual person's shape, as well. Might have to actually shave more than just the bottom half of my legs, I think!!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just called the photo place and they do touch ups on lumps and bumps if you want it, anyways... Plus, I am sure they know how to use lighting to suit each individual person's shape, as well. Might have to actually shave more than just the bottom half of my legs, I think!!! *lol*


 
I think it will be a great confidence booster for yourself as well as a fab present for Gary. Its one of those things that if you dont do it now you will regret it when you are older.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I have always said that when I get pregnant, I'd love a black and white nekkid picture taken of me (obviously certain parts to be covered), so this is a step in that direction...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I always dress down unless Im going out then I find people dont recognise me:lol2:


Same here and actually I like it! When I walk up to someone and say "Hi" and they kinda do a double take, it's a great confidence booster!! And like I said if you look perfect every day, you'll never get that boost, will you?

I've been designing a calendar on line to printout for Elise today and because I didn't have enough photos of her taken this year, I got some old albums out and used some old photos of her when she was younger and I looked at myself and honestly thought "I never thought I was a thin person when I was young (cos I wasn't), but I do look thin on these photos" :roll:

Guess it's cos I'm so fat now! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Same here and actually I like it! When I walk up to someone and say "Hi" and they kinda do a double take, it's a great confidence booster!! And like I said if you look perfect every day, you'll never get that boost, will you?
> 
> I've been designing a calendar on line to printout for Elise today and because I didn't have enough photos of her taken this year, I got some old albums out and used some old photos of her when she was younger and I looked at myself and honestly thought "I never thought I was a thin person when I was young (cos I wasn't), but I do look thin on these photos" :roll:
> 
> Guess it's cos I'm so fat now! :sad:


 
You sound like me..................again:lol2:


----------



## MSL

Hello.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You sound like me..................again:lol2:


:rotfl:

Hello Penny, how's it going? Hope you're all better now???


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Hello Penny, how's it going? Hope you're all better now???


 
I am fine thanks havent been on much...I know its pathetic but someone on here (rfuk not rcc) really peed me off and just lost the will to come on..if that makes sense
How is everyone....all ok?


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> I am fine thanks havent been on much...I know its pathetic but someone on here (rfuk not rcc) really peed me off and just lost the will to come on..if that makes sense
> How is everyone....all ok?


 

Dont let them get to you Penny they really arent worth it. So how are you? What have you been up to??


----------



## Emmaj

Nopes pen dont its not worth it hun 


hope your okies pen :flrt:


evening Eileen and Shell :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hellloooooooooooooooo you. What have you been up to??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hellloooooooooooooooo you. What have you been up to??


 
eeeeeeeeee well lets see lol 

been at my aunts this morning talking about xmas dinner and family:whistling2::lol2:

then spent this aft here with the dawgs and skunks............picked lew up from school............had tea............then my mum ran me up to boys brigade........then i sat an rolled **** and went to pick lewis up 

:lol2::lol2:

well you did ask ha ha 

have just fed the skunks and they have all beggered back off to sleep :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Effy does that alot lately!! LOL just eats then sleeps, its with it being winter she just loves her sleep!

Anyone want, or know anyone that wants to buy a 

Vauxhall Agila 1.2 Dark Blue? 
only 700 pound ONO.
Very good runner!


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeeee well lets see lol
> 
> been at my aunts this morning talking about xmas dinner and family:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> then spent this aft here with the dawgs and skunks............picked lew up from school............had tea............then my mum ran me up to boys brigade........then i sat an rolled **** and went to pick lewis up
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> well you did ask ha ha
> 
> have just fed the skunks and they have all beggered back off to sleep :lol2:


 
Wow you had an even more exciting day than me:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Effy does that alot lately!! LOL just eats then sleeps, its with it being winter she just loves her sleep!
> 
> Anyone want, or know anyone that wants to buy a
> 
> Vauxhall Agila 1.2 Dark Blue?
> only 700 pound ONO.
> Very good runner!


 
if i could drive i could be tempted :lol2:

yeah thats all mine do at the mo joe eat poop and sleeps :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Wow you had an even more exciting day than me:lol2:


 
Not really ha ha 

oooooo shell i may have a cordless phone tomorrow ha ha 

my aunty said i can have old one till i can get new ones (which i doubt will be this side of xmas):lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> if i could drive i could be tempted :lol2:
> 
> yeah thats all mine do at the mo joe eat poop and sleeps :lol2:


Lol its actually a really good runner, I just can't afford to keep it off the road until I pass my test! LOL

heres all the details:

VAUXALL AGILA 1.2 FOR SALE
Taxed Until April 2010
MOT Until July
Dark Blue
Petrol
Very Good Runner... See More
Full Service and MOT History
700 (O.N.O)


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Lol its actually a really good runner, I just can't afford to keep it off the road until I pass my test! LOL
> 
> heres all the details:
> 
> VAUXALL AGILA 1.2 FOR SALE
> Taxed Until April 2010
> MOT Until July
> Dark Blue
> Petrol
> Very Good Runner... See More
> Full Service and MOT History
> 700 (O.N.O)


if i know of anyone who is wanting a car will let you know hun


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> if i know of anyone who is wanting a car will let you know hun


Thankyou!!!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Thankyou!!!


 
no problemo hun


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: You wont know yourself as you will be able to bath, wee and make brews while talking on the phone:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Off to do rats and stuff back soon


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You wont know yourself as you will be able to bath, wee and make brews while talking on the phone:whistling2:


lol i know cool init ha ha 



Shell195 said:


> Off to do rats and stuff back soon


 
okies hurry up back woman :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

All done, the rats were so busy grabbing treats they didnt want to come out and play:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

have you seen the video that luke has posted on the 1 year thread ?


Dont watch it if you havent already  it made me cry


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> All done, the rats were so busy grabbing treats they didnt want to come out and play:lol2:


 
lol bless them hee hee


----------



## Shell195

Ive heard about that but I just couldnt bring myself to watch it. It makes me ashamed to be part of the human race  What a sick and twisted :censor: he is


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive heard about that but I just couldnt bring myself to watch it. It makes me ashamed to be part of the human race  What a sick and twisted :censor: he is


i know 

it really did make me cry, the poor dog 

i agree with you why do people feel the need to do such cruel horrible things


----------



## freekygeeky

Jail the sick bastard who did this to a dog | Facebook


----------



## feorag

Morning all! I didn't watch that video, I just saw what it was about and decided I didn't want to watch! I agree it wasn't a suitable punishment, but personally I think the sick idiots with him who actually filmed him should have got the same as him, because if they'd been decent people they'd have stopped him or refused to film it! :bash:

Well I'm off up to The Sanctuary this morning. Kim wants a lesson on how to sell on ebay (she's not very computer conscious! :lol so she can sell off some stuff.


----------



## Emmaj

I totally agree with you eileen 

morning all


----------



## Emmaj

Im soooooooooo bored 

been down and got my gas an leccy..............done my cleaning just waiting on floor to dry..........kittens wont touch the floor when its wet ha ha 

and hav an angel are sulking as i wont let them out of their bed till its dry :lol2::lol2:


----------



## leggy

Im waiting for shopping and im sooo hungary. Spent £200 on cakes and othere goodys. Forgot to buy dinners :lol2: I hate to think what xmass has cost mewith 6 kids :bash: Think ill order a take out :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Im waiting for shopping and im sooo hungary. Spent £200 on cakes and othere goodys. Forgot to buy dinners :lol2: I hate to think what xmass has cost mewith 6 kids :bash: Think ill order a take out :mf_dribble:


 
LOL i dont blame you 

i honestly dont know how you do it ha ha 

just one child costs me enough :lol2:


----------



## leggy

The thing is one toy can cost £100 and look like nothing. Then the older 2 have lap top and ps 3. I spent about £200 on happy land toys :censor: Im a kid and play with that stuff too :blush: So what you getting Emma


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> The thing is one toy can cost £100 and look like nothing. Then the older 2 have lap top and ps 3. I spent about £200 on happy land toys :censor: Im a kid and play with that stuff too :blush: So what you getting Emma


lol what you like hee hee 

well the ones i will add on here are...........pj's, micheal jacksons new album, what ever other bits and bats i get lol 

will pm you the others ha ha


----------



## farmercoope

Im intrigued now Emma! LOL


----------



## Emmaj

Right just gotta bob out for half an hour 

my mum has asked me to pop on shop for her 


back soon :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Im intrigued now Emma! LOL


 
its just gurly stuff :whistling2::lol2:

just have to nip out bbs :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> its just gurly stuff :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> just have to nip out bbs :2thumb::lol2:


Now I need a pm as Im intrigued too:whistling2: It wouldnt be a kind of bunny would it:lol2::lol2:


----------



## leggy

lol emma. Im hinting for a camcorder. Trumpet. Loads of Chocs and PJs :2thumb: Hubby seems to think i wont a Trike :bash:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Now I need a pm as Im intrigued too:whistling2: It wouldnt be a kind of bunny would it:lol2::lol2:


Lmao!!! I hope you mean a rex or netherland by that Shell!


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> Lmao!!! I hope you mean a rex or netherland by that Shell!


 
Or maybe not:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Leggy, Christmas isnt the same without young children so I think you should let me borrow a couple of yours:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Now I need a pm as Im intrigued too:whistling2: It wouldnt be a kind of bunny would it:lol2::lol2:


you already know woman :bash::lol2:



leggy said:


> lol emma. Im hinting for a camcorder. Trumpet. Loads of Chocs and PJs :2thumb: Hubby seems to think i wont a Trike :bash:


LOL how are they taking to the hints your giving :lol2:


farmercoope said:


> Lmao!!! I hope you mean a rex or netherland by that Shell!


LOL joe that made me choke :gasp::lol2:


----------



## leggy

Hinting with them is like banging my head against a wall. Its ok as ill go out and get them myself :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

The kind that requires duracell then! ;P


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Hinting with them is like banging my head against a wall. Its ok as ill go out and get them myself :2thumb:


 
lol leave postits about ha ha 



farmercoope said:


> The kind that requires duracell then! ;P


 
Nooooooo its so not anything like that :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> lol leave postits about ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooo its so not anything like that :lol2:


Hahaha!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> Hahaha!


 
lol the dogs would think it was a toy for them :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Is this a pressie to yourself?? If it is then I know, you will have to excuse me but I have an awful memory:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Is this a pressie to yourself?? If it is then I know, you will have to excuse me but I have an awful memory:lol2:


 
yes shell i have gone on about this enough on the phone to you im surprised your not bored to death of hearing about it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Having Diesel is making me more excited for Christmas... How sad is that? I mean, I love getting pressies for the cats, but they never show quite as much enthusiasm for opening their presents as I'm sure Diesel will.


----------



## feorag

farmercoope said:


> Im intrigued now Emma! LOL





Shell195 said:


> Now I need a pm as Im intrigued too:whistling2: It wouldnt be a kind of bunny would it:lol2::lol2:


And me needs to know too! :2thumb:


That's me and Skye back from our walk and I'm honestly beginning to think that the penny is dropping, regarding come back to me at least! 

If he's in the middle of a huge field, I've no chance, cos he's so hyped up, but for the last few days when I'm walking around the perimeter if the field's got a hedge and I turn into the hedge (as though I'm gonna walk through it) and call him he comes straight to me! I can tell him to sit and stay without holding him and he'll sit and stay until i release him. So I've felt that that was a great leap for him.

Now today I was walking through the next estate to ours and it has a wide green belt through the middle (with houses on either side facing it, but no roads - vehicular access from the back of the house) that leads onto a huge field that is just about the only dry-ish field in this area, everywhere else is inches deep in water and mud. To get from the last bit of estate green belt to that field you have to cross an estate road, so usually I'm trying to persuad him to come bacik well before we reach the road. Today he was ahead of me as we got near it and I called him back (he always comes when I call, just not directly to me!) and he came straight to me and stopped right in front of me - I was ecstatic!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And me needs to know too! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> That's me and Skye back from our walk and I'm honestly beginning to think that the penny is dropping, regarding come back to me at least!
> 
> If he's in the middle of a huge field, I've no chance, cos he's so hyped up, but for the last few days when I'm walking around the perimeter if the field's got a hedge and I turn into the hedge (as though I'm gonna walk through it) and call him he comes straight to me! I can tell him to sit and stay without holding him and he'll sit and stay until i release him. So I've felt that that was a great leap for him.
> 
> Now today I was walking through the next estate to ours and it has a wide green belt through the middle (with houses on either side facing it, but no roads - vehicular access from the back of the house) that leads onto a huge field that is just about the only dry-ish field in this area, everywhere else is inches deep in water and mud. To get from the last bit of estate green belt to that field you have to cross an estate road, so usually I'm trying to persuad him to come bacik well before we reach the road. Today he was ahead of me as we got near it and I called him back (he always comes when I call, just not directly to me!) and he came straight to me and stopped right in front of me - I was ecstatic!!


 
That is excellent news:no1: Is he any better with his cat watching?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And me needs to know too! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> That's me and Skye back from our walk and I'm honestly beginning to think that the penny is dropping, regarding come back to me at least!
> 
> If he's in the middle of a huge field, I've no chance, cos he's so hyped up, but for the last few days when I'm walking around the perimeter if the field's got a hedge and I turn into the hedge (as though I'm gonna walk through it) and call him he comes straight to me! I can tell him to sit and stay without holding him and he'll sit and stay until i release him. So I've felt that that was a great leap for him.
> 
> Now today I was walking through the next estate to ours and it has a wide green belt through the middle (with houses on either side facing it, but no roads - vehicular access from the back of the house) that leads onto a huge field that is just about the only dry-ish field in this area, everywhere else is inches deep in water and mud. To get from the last bit of estate green belt to that field you have to cross an estate road, so usually I'm trying to persuad him to come bacik well before we reach the road. Today he was ahead of me as we got near it and I called him back (he always comes when I call, just not directly to me!) and he came straight to me and stopped right in front of me - I was ecstatic!!


 
you may have a pm eileen :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> you may have a pm eileen :whistling2::lol2:


 
It would have been a lot funnier if it was the above mentioned thing:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It would have been a lot funnier if it was the above mentioned thing:lol2:


erm..............Noooooooooooooo:blush::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


i dont think i would be broadcasting that on a public forum :blush: floats somes boat but definately not mine :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Not much! :roll: He really is totally fixated by them and just wants to watch for them all the time, so stopping him from claiming doors is mighty hard cos you can't take your eyes off him for a minute but he's back there! He really is obsessive about it and I'm sure it's just because he knows the cats have to come down the stairs and he can see the stairs from the living room door, so he can't settle unless he's lying at the door facing the stairs to watch for them!

I'm sitting at the dining table on the laptop at the minute so I gave him his Kong with some paste inside beside me and he picked it up and took it straight to the door. I brought him back again and literally 2 mins later he'd picked it up and was heading back for the door again. I called him back and he finally settled with the Kong, but now Cadbury is sitting on the stairs doing his customary wailing "it's nearly tea-time when's tea going to be ready" and he was off again straight to the door.

At the weekend Barry was hoovering upstairs and for some obscure reason Purrdy is terrified of the hoover and so came rushing into the living room to hide, so I sat in the living room with him on his leash and he gets frantic if he knows there's a cat in the room, but can't see it! I blocked his view with my body and he was ducking and diving frantic to see where she'd gone. So I got some treats and played a couple of games with him to distract him and eventually he calmed down a bit, but once you stop distracting him it's like ":gasp: where's that cat, :gasp:where's that cat, :gasp: where's that cat!!!

.


----------



## leggy

Shell195 said:


> Leggy, Christmas isnt the same without young children so I think you should let me borrow a couple of yours:whistling2:


You could but you would have to buy there gifts your self :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> You could but you would have to buy there gifts your self :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
lol thats some weight lifted off your purse then ha ha


----------



## Amalthea

Whatcha getting, Emma??? *lol*

Sounds like Skye is coming along well, Eileen!!! 

I have decided against the undies for the photoshoot (due to money only), but am gonna do a sexy secretary pic instead, cuz Gary loves that look


----------



## feorag

Sexy secretary - I could do that look - often did when I was younger :lol2:

He is making great strides Jen, but not where the cats are concerned. Barry said the other day that if we can't get them mixing before it's time to pay the deposit on next year's holiday that we won't be able to do it!!! :gasp: I went into shock, then panic, then despair!!


----------



## Emmaj

right am gonna go sort out tea then im off rehersing tonight soooooooo will catch you all laters :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel struggles with the cats, too... He doesn't want to hurt them, but he does want to HERD them. And when they don't do what he wants, he chases.


----------



## feorag

Well we've both got sheepdogs and their job was to herd, so I can understand that. I don't think he would bite them, but I'm certain he would nip them if he was trying to herd them and that's what I'm trying to avoid. If he nips them, they'll never forgive him or forget that he did it.

Also he is totally "spacially unaware" - he has no idea how big he is and regularly clatters into things and knocks things over and I just don't think he realises how big he is, or how frightening he might appear to the cats.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen with time grows grace, all young male GSD that I have ever met are clumsy dimwits. He will get less clumsy as he matures. I bet hes not as clumsy as my Rottie he really is big dim clumsy oaf:lol2:

You need to teach Skye that cat watching is unacceptable and maybe condition him so he knows that when he sees a cat he has to come and lie by you even if it means tying his lead to the chair leg and attaching him to it.Perhaps save a chew for the times he is on the lead and take it off him when you release him Have you rang the behaviourist and asked for tips?
Karla will still cat watch but she knows that if she does she has to come and lie by me. She was an 8 week old puppy when I got her and she still does it(shes 7 now). I think many GSD fixate on things its just a case of swapping the bad behaviour for something more rewarding


----------



## Evie

Eileen it does sound like you are getting somewhere - stick with it!
I remember my first GSD running down a hill when we were camping - she ran into the tent and out throught the back taking the tent with her - such a klutz (I think Klutz would be an excellent name for a GSD):lol2:

I'm off Christmas shopping tomorrow - need a new fairy for the tree :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

hellooooooooooo peoples im home 


well i have my costume for the photo shoot on sunday lol 

lets say my mums gonna have to do some alterations ha ha the crutch comes down to my knees ha ha :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hellooooooooooo peoples im home
> 
> 
> well i have my costume for the photo shoot on sunday lol
> 
> lets say my mums gonna have to do some alterations ha ha the crutch comes down to my knees ha ha :2thumb:


 
So you are a Pygmy gorilla then:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I was puzzled yesterday as the cat trays upstairs had weird coloured poos in them. It was only when I went upstairs before I actually watched Dennis taking the lid off the hogs tin of dried food eating what he wanted( and letting Tom Tom have some too) then letting the tin lid shut so I couldnt tell it had been opened:bash: Its now locked in the hutch on top of the bed box and Dennis is running up and down squeaking:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> So you are a Pygmy gorilla then:whistling2:


 
thats the one LOL

how you like my new siggy :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> thats the one LOL
> 
> how you like my new siggy :flrt::flrt:


 
That is excellent who did it for you???


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That is excellent who did it for you???


Crestie Chris 

he made a signature request thread in suggestions section 

tis brill isnt it :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Excellent, I want one:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Excellent, I want one:bash:


 
pic out your favey pics and pm them to him with what you want on the sig and he will do you one too :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Send me the link please


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You need to teach Skye that cat watching is unacceptable and maybe condition him so he knows that when he sees a cat he has to come and lie by you even if it means tying his lead to the chair leg and attaching him to it.Perhaps save a chew for the times he is on the lead and take it off him when you release him Have you rang the behaviourist and asked for tips?
> Karla will still cat watch but she knows that if she does she has to come and lie by me. She was an 8 week old puppy when I got her and she still does it(shes 7 now). I think many GSD fixate on things its just a case of swapping the bad behaviour for something more rewarding


That's what we do already. If he's told to go and lie on his bed and he won't and keeps getting up and going to lie in the doorway, then he's put on his long leash which is around the dining table leg and that way he can't even see the door! 

We had an incident tonight, not sure what happened cos neither Barry, nor I actually saw it. I was in the kitchen, Barry was in the hall nearer to the front door and Skye was in the living room with the door open and the baby gate closed. I think Purrdy walked up to the living room door and he made a dive for it, scaring her! All Baz and I heard was the panic clatter of claws on wood! :roll:



Shell195 said:


> I was puzzled yesterday as the cat trays upstairs had weird coloured poos in them. It was only when I went upstairs before I actually watched Dennis taking the lid off the hogs tin of dried food eating what he wanted( and letting Tom Tom have some too) then letting the tin lid shut so I couldnt tell it had been opened:bash: Its now locked in the hutch on top of the bed box and Dennis is running up and down squeaking:lol2:


Bad Dennis! :bash:

I really don't know why you keep him! If he was mine I'd get rid of him. I'd suggest you give him to Pam she'll take anything in! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

this is the link to the thread he started shell :2thumb:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions-news/423078-signature-request-thread.html


----------



## Shell195

:bash: Bad Auntie Eileen, poor Dennis.....................he is very naughty though and Pam would be delighted with him, shes still NOT having my Alien child though as I adore him and his naughty ways:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :bash: Bad Auntie Eileen, poor Dennis.....................he is very naughty though and Pam would be delighted with him, shes still NOT having *my Alien child* though as I adore him and his naughty ways:flrt:


thats always makes me laugh when you say that :lol2:


----------



## feorag

A Merry Christmas wish from me:

Santa Yourself - Turn yourself into a dancing Santa

Now everyone else has to do it too!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> A Merry Christmas wish from me:
> 
> Santa Yourself - Turn yourself into a dancing Santa
> 
> Now everyone else has to do it too!!!


 
LOL eileen thats fab :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I cant find one of me with a big enough face to do it Eileen:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

OK, so you're next, but I'm off to bed cos doing a swappy day tomorrow, and so childminding! My birfday on Thursday so decided to have the day off and meet Anyday Anne for lunch! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I cant find one of me with a big enough face to do it Eileen:whistling2:


And if you think I believe that you know what you can do!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And if you think I believe that you know what you can do!!


 
I will consider myself told then:whistling2: Have a good childminding day tomorrow:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Well I look very silly now and its all Eileens fault:whistling2: Me and Sophie have just had a fit of the giggles:lol2:

http://www.dancingsantacard.com/?santa=765932


----------



## feorag

Now I'm gonna LOL all the way to work!! Shell that is excellent! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL shell :2thumb::lol2:


good morning


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL shell :2thumb::lol2:
> 
> 
> good morning


 
Good Morning
Ive just been out and picked up a hedgehog that has for the past week been feeding during the day.
It appears ok but underweight. I would weigh it but helpful Harry(Steve) has filed the scales so I cant find them:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Good Morning
> Ive just been out and picked up a hedgehog that has for the past week been feeding during the day.
> It appears ok but underweight. I would weigh it but helpful Harry(Steve) has filed the scales so I cant find them:bash:


 
lol its great when people do that isnt it ha ha 

awwwww bless lil hedgie 

i aint done much yet other than drink coffee to warm and wake up lol 

that nerys is a bad influence on me keeping me up till nearly 2am :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I was going to ring you at 12.30 last night but thought you would be in bed:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I was going to ring you at 12.30 last night but thought you would be in bed:whistling2:


 
nopes i was still up lol 

you will have to bell me tonight :lol2:

im soooooooo blooming tired 4 1/2 hours sleep urgh :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

the kittens are making pretty paw print patterns all over the window :whistling2::lol2:


dont think clyde has yet worked out he cant climb class :bash::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> nopes i was still up lol
> 
> you will have to bell me tonight :lol2:
> 
> im soooooooo blooming tired 4 1/2 hours sleep urgh :lol2:


 
:lol2: Well Im off to get Sophies dress in a bit its the only one in stock in her size in the whole of the Northwest, shes so excited so it had better fit her and she had better like it:bash:


----------



## Shell195

I have a Dennis in my T. shirt:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Well Im off to get Sophies dress in a bit its the only one in stock in her size in the whole of the Northwest, shes so excited so it had better fit her and she had better like it:bash:


 
awwwwww lol im sure she will and it will :2thumb:


dunno what im gonna do today might sort out the kitchen need to move things about in cupboards 

dont have much cupboard space though so may have to dispose of things not used or needed :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I have a Dennis in my T. shirt:lol2:


 
i had my furry pj's on last night and the kittens wouldnt leave me alone :devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im getting a banner done, he has a great idea:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im getting a banner done, he has a great idea:no1:


 
ooooooooooooooooo cool 

im so impressed with mine its fantastic my 2 most favey animals in the world huskies and skunks :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Its been very quiet on here today:whistling2: Im still waiting for more silly santas:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Am quite pleased with myself at the moment...

I recently got a contract phone with T-Mobile... A purple blackberry! Now, when I went to get the phone, I said I wanted a £15-20 contract and that internet access would be nice. So, the guy said that they just got this offer for a blackberry curve for £15 a month and if I wanted to add on the internet, it'd be an extra fiver. Perfect!! So, I signed up for the £15, and was gonna add the other fiver later on. Then, I find out that to actually use my phone properly, you need to have a blackberry bundle (or something or other), which costs £5. So now my contract is £20 without internet. And when I wanted to add on the internet, I was told it'd be £7.50. No, I'm not happy with that. Got them to knock it down to £5. Now my contract is £25... Building up. Not happy. So I just called and said that I feel like I was mis-sold the contract because I wasn't informed that I had to add on something specifically for my phone as well as the internet. I felt like that little tidbit was emitted when they were telling me about the contract. AND..... The guy has just taken my contract down to £20.75 after apologising profusely!

Gary's on his way back up to Scotland... Only there til Friday this week, though.

Anybody have any suggestions for a good food for Diesel? He had quite iffy poos when on JWB (*sad*) and at the moment, we just have him on Asda's own, cuz the guy we normally get our foods from has been out for a while. I don't want to keep him on Asda's, but his poos are completely normal on it.

Am making my Christmas card list at the moment


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Am quite pleased with myself at the moment...
> 
> I recently got a contract phone with T-Mobile... A purple blackberry! Now, when I went to get the phone, I said I wanted a £15-20 contract and that internet access would be nice. So, the guy said that they just got this offer for a blackberry curve for £15 a month and if I wanted to add on the internet, it'd be an extra fiver. Perfect!! So, I signed up for the £15, and was gonna add the other fiver later on. Then, I find out that to actually use my phone properly, you need to have a blackberry bundle (or something or other), which costs £5. So now my contract is £20 without internet. And when I wanted to add on the internet, I was told it'd be £7.50. No, I'm not happy with that. Got them to knock it down to £5. Now my contract is £25... Building up. Not happy. So I just called and said that I feel like I was mis-sold the contract because I wasn't informed that I had to add on something specifically for my phone as well as the internet. I felt like that little tidbit was emitted when they were telling me about the contract. AND..... The guy has just taken my contract down to £20.75 after apologising profusely!
> 
> Gary's on his way back up to Scotland... Only there til Friday this week, though.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions for a good food for Diesel? He had quite iffy poos when on JWB (*sad*) and at the moment, we just have him on Asda's own, cuz the guy we normally get our foods from has been out for a while. I don't want to keep him on Asda's, but his poos are completely normal on it.
> 
> Am making my Christmas card list at the moment


Well done you:no1: There are so many foods to choose from. Have you seen the new one at Asda in the brown paper bag......... it begins with a H its supposed to be excellent as I was reading about it last night


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Am quite pleased with myself at the moment...
> 
> I recently got a contract phone with T-Mobile... A purple blackberry! Now, when I went to get the phone, I said I wanted a £15-20 contract and that internet access would be nice. So, the guy said that they just got this offer for a blackberry curve for £15 a month and if I wanted to add on the internet, it'd be an extra fiver. Perfect!! So, I signed up for the £15, and was gonna add the other fiver later on. Then, I find out that to actually use my phone properly, you need to have a blackberry bundle (or something or other), which costs £5. So now my contract is £20 without internet. And when I wanted to add on the internet, I was told it'd be £7.50. No, I'm not happy with that. Got them to knock it down to £5. Now my contract is £25... Building up. Not happy. So I just called and said that I feel like I was mis-sold the contract because I wasn't informed that I had to add on something specifically for my phone as well as the internet. I felt like that little tidbit was emitted when they were telling me about the contract. AND..... The guy has just taken my contract down to £20.75 after apologising profusely!
> 
> Gary's on his way back up to Scotland... Only there til Friday this week, though.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions for a good food for Diesel? He had quite iffy poos when on JWB (*sad*) and at the moment, we just have him on Asda's own, cuz the guy we normally get our foods from has been out for a while. I don't want to keep him on Asda's, but his poos are completely normal on it.
> 
> Am making my Christmas card list at the moment


 
Jen have you tried dr johns gold 

i use that with my huskies and its fantastic nanook as the most sensitive stomach ever and its worked wonders with him :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Ive found it Natural Dog Food from Harringtons - Natural Wholesome Nutrition for Healthy Dogs

I use Franks Progold as my friend imports it but there are just so many brands to choose from and all at different prices


----------



## Amalthea

I've not tried either of those, but I have heard of Dr Johns Gold (used to sell it in the pet shop I worked in). I wish he was better on JWB, but it must just be too rich for him. Would putting him on something made especially for working dogs be a good idea? I know he doesn't actually work, but he is a collie, and he will be doing agility as soon as he's old enough... I dunno... *shrugs*

OH!! I forgot to tell you guys about my awesome news (cooler than getting a fiver knocked off my contract)!!!

Gary got us tickets (for free, because we are Cineworld pass holders and he was one of the first 150 people to call) to go to the SFX Weekender thingy-ma-jig in Feb  And James Marsters (Spike from Buffy) is gonna be there!!! I don't know any of the other "famous" people, though *lol* If anybody wants anything signing by any of these people, let me know. The web site is: http://www.sfxweekender.com/ The new Dr Who is gonna be there, apparently. I had to look up all the other names, cuz I've no idea who they are... Just Spike (which makes it totally worth it). Should be a fun weekend, anyways


----------



## Amalthea

Oh! That food does look nice! Will have a nosey when I'm in asda next!


----------



## Emmaj

I dont work mine either hun and they have been fine on it : victory:


----------



## Shell195

That SFX sounds great but I dont know anybody :lol2: Some dogs get a bit Pingy on working dog food as its so high protein all you could do is try it and see


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, me neither, Shell... Just James Marsters (Spike was my favorite vampire growing up)


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, me neither, Shell... Just James Marsters (Spike was my favorite vampire growing up)


 
spike from buffy?


----------



## Amalthea

MmmHmm


----------



## Shell195

I never really watched Buffy but I do remember the cat:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I was (and kinda still am *lol*) a huge Buffy fan!!!  I have several autographs from the cast on the wall in the computer room, but I didn't get them myself. I actually snagged them and a load of other Buffy stuff off freecycle and ended up making friends with the girl who had them (and she's a member on here)... Craziness!!


----------



## Shell195

Haha the cat Im thinking of was on Sabrina the teenage witch:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Salem!!! I used to watch that, too


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Gary got us tickets (for free, because we are Cineworld pass holders and he was one of the first 150 people to call) to go to the SFX Weekender thingy-ma-jig in Feb  And James Marsters (Spike from Buffy) is gonna be there!!! I don't know any of the other "famous" people, though *lol* If anybody wants anything signing by any of these people, let me know. The web site is: http://www.sfxweekender.com/ The new Dr Who is gonna be there, apparently. I had to look up all the other names, cuz I've no idea who they are... Just Spike (which makes it totally worth it). Should be a fun weekend, anyways


I'd go just to see John Barrowman! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: 

Great about your phone contract too! :2thumb:

We've been out to the local Chinese buffet night for my birthday meal and I'm sooooo full!!! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'd go just to see John Barrowman! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:
> 
> Great about your phone contract too! :2thumb:
> 
> We've been out to the local Chinese buffet night for my birthday meal and I'm sooooo full!!! :roll:


 
Pre birthday meal:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Mmmm... Chinese buffet!! We were gonna go there today, but we left it too late. BAH!


----------



## feorag

Well, yes - pre-birthday, but they only do their buffet on Wednesday nights! It was lush. Started with ducky pancakes (*love 'em*) then to the buffet for an assortment of dim sums, rolls, ribs, prawn toast and then back for all sorts of yummy stuff. I love "serve yourself" cos I can have a little bit of everything and I can pick out the bits I like (like the whole king prawns :lol

It was delish!!

And, like Shell I'm waiting for more Santa Clauses and addresses!!


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> I was (and kinda still am *lol*) a huge Buffy fan!!!  I have several autographs from the cast on the wall in the computer room, but I didn't get them myself. I actually snagged them and a load of other Buffy stuff off freecycle and ended up making friends with the girl who had them (and she's a member on here)... Craziness!!


I have the complete set of buffy on video. I loved the series.


----------



## Emmaj

yes im a buffy fan, angel, charmed, ghost whisperer now into CSI too :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

FREE TO GOOD HOME
2 young adult humans
Not housetrained
Very vocal
Too expensive for me too keep

Any takers as they are driving me mad:bash:

I will even deliver:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> yes im a buffy fan, angel, charmed, ghost whisperer now into CSI too :gasp:


Me too! *Love* CSI - all of them!! Also Moonlight (now finished ) and Life (The Damien Lewis one not David Attenborough,although I do like that too!)



Shell195 said:


> FREE TO GOOD HOME
> 2 young adult humans
> Not housetrained
> Very vocal
> Too expensive for me too keep
> 
> Any takers as they are driving me mad:bash:
> 
> I will even deliver:whistling2:


Sorry, can't help!!!

Been there, had them, worn the t-shirt (out!)! 

No bloody way!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

One teenage puppy is bad enough... Don't need any more!!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> One teenage puppy is bad enough... Don't need any more!!! *lol*


I could have Diesel and you could have these 2 monsters, they seem to have a problem being civil to each other. Hmmmmm I wonder if a pronged/electric collar would work:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely worth a shot!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Speaking of Diesel... Any ideas on how we can get him to bark at the door?!? His only job is to let us know when somebody is here and nothing... *lol* I know most people want to stop their dogs barking at the door, but I believe that a dog should bark when somebody's at the door and then stop when told to do so.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I could have Diesel and you could have these 2 monsters, they seem to have a problem being civil to each other. Hmmmmm I wonder if a pronged/electric collar would work:whistling2:


:lol2: I used to say to people that when my children were young I used to look forward to the day that they would be old enough to come in themselves while I was at work so I didn't need a babysitter.

Unfortunately by the time they were old enough not to need a babysitter, they needed a referee and it was worse!! :gasp:

Well I'm having a busy day today! Got rung out of bed by the postman this morning with a parcel from Emma in Gloucester. Then had to dash up to Asda cos I needed to make some cakes for tonight and only had one 8" loose bottomed tin.

The Blackcurrant and Almond Meringue cake is in the oven as I type this and the Banana Rum Cream Cake goes in after that :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

While that one is cooking I'll be in the shower. Then I'm off to meet Anyday Anne for lunch. Then back here to walk Skye, sandwich the two cakes together, one with whipped cream and blackberry jelly and the other with whipped cream, mashed bananas and rum and then I'm off to The Sanctuary for our Christmas get-together!

So busy, busy, busy today!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I used to say to people that when my children were young I used to look forward to the day that they would be old enough to come in themselves while I was at work so I didn't need a babysitter.
> 
> Unfortunately by the time they were old enough not to need a babysitter, they needed a referee and it was worse!! :gasp:


 
That is so true. Yesterday was like having my own "In house RFUK":whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Yeh! I'll bet!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I hope you have a Great Day:flrt:


Lots of Love from Michelle and Dennis xxxxx


----------



## feorag

Aw! thanks Shell!

Well so far so good, but a little hectic. I thought that by my age I would be getting up and having a leisurely day, but no such luck!

My bloody food mixer gave up the ghost halfway through mixing the sugar and marg for the banana rum cream cake! I turned around with my banana, yoghurt, egg and rum mix to add into it and there was smoke pouring out of it!!! :roll: So no doubt that's it knackered!! I can't complain, I've had it for best part of 40 years, but rarely ever use it now, so maybe it's sat for too long and seized up??

So I had to finish the cake off with a little hand mixer, so that's made me a bit late as the cake's just gone in the oven, so I've had to ring Anne and ask her to delay meeting until 1:15 so I can get the cake out of the oven and the cake tin before I go out!


----------



## Shell195

It sounds like a busy day for the Birthday girl:lol2:

You Rum and Banana cake sounds very tasty :mf_dribble:


----------



## farmercoope

Happy Birthday Eileen!!!  Hope you have a good day


----------



## Emmaj

Happy Birthday 
Eileen
xxxxxxxx

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:​


----------



## Brett

sweet sig pic skunk and dog :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> sweet sig pic skunk and dog :flrt:


 
crestie chris made it for me :2thumb:

im such a happy bunny wahooooooo


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> crestie chris made it for me :2thumb:
> 
> im such a happy bunny wahooooooo


 im not a happy bunny :devil: just had to kill some of my mice boohoo


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> im not a happy bunny :devil: just had to kill some of my mice boohoo


awwwwwwww 

have managed to get pinks down the 3 non feeder corns i have here at mo and they have stayed down wahoooooooo soooooo fingers crossed :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

right am off to do the school run 

byeeeeeee


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like a busy day for the Birthday girl:lol2:
> 
> You Rum and Banana cake sounds very tasty :mf_dribble:


Sure is! The cake mix is your normal flour, sugar and marg mix (but using slightly more sugar than flour and more of both than marg, but to that you add 3 mashed bananas, 3 eggs, 5 tablespoons yoghurt and 2 tablespoons of rum, so it makes a really moist tasty cake! then you sandwich it and cover the top with whipped cream, to which you add another 2 bananas and a tablespoon of rum!! :mf_dribble:

So now I'm about to do that, then whip up some cream and spread it with blackcurrant jelly in between the 2 blackcurrant and almond meringue cake halves and that's me off for the night! :2thumb:

I've never made the blackcurrant cake before, so this is a new venture for me - will tell you what it tastes like when I've tried it!


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday, Eileen!!!


----------



## Evie

Happy birthday Eileen - I must say I think it's shocking that you've had to bake your own cake :bash:
The blackcurrent one sound yummy!

Shell I saw this and though of you :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Happy birthday Eileen - I must say I think it's shocking that you've had to bake your own cake :bash:
> The blackcurrent one sound yummy!
> 
> Shell I saw this and though of you :lol2:
> image


 
:lol2: Evie he is a grumpy looking Sphynx


Ive just got back from seeing Chris`s girlfriend in her dance and drama Christmas show put on by the college she attends


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Evie he is a grumpy looking Sphynx
> 
> 
> Ive just got back from seeing Chris`s girlfriend in her dance and drama Christmas show put on by the college she attends


 
welcome back woman :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

so did you have fun then ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> so did you have fun then ?


 

It was ok I think:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

you think lol 

im not liking all these ads between the posts


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> you think lol
> 
> im not liking all these ads between the posts


 
What ads ??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> What ads ??


 
cant you see them ?

there are ad's inbetween most the posts :devil:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Is it normaly got a female cat to not take to a young male??

They are getting along a lot better now but Holly is still a right pain in the arse, shes sit on the coffie table wacking mason on the head then when he turns round to wack her one back shell go all pysho on him, shell bat his tail around and bite it but as soon as he turns round to ger her she goes pysho again, If he walks passed her shes spits at him.


Shes spayed and hes getting done after xmas.


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> cant you see them ?
> 
> there are ad's inbetween most the posts :devil:


 

Nope I cant see any ads. You been drinking again:whistling2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

No Emma i have them popping up too every now and then aswel


----------



## Shell195

Mischievous_Mark said:


> No Emma i have them popping up too every now and then aswel


Why cant I see them then. Are you a paid up member Mark?


----------



## Shell195

How old is he Mark as female cats hate entire males so if hes over 6 months that could be why


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Shell195 said:


> Why cant I see them then. Are you a paid up member Mark?


Yeh, although i think i may be coming to an end with it.



Shell195 said:


> How old is he Mark as female cats hate entire males so if hes over 6 months that could be why


Shes over a year old and hes under 6 month for sure, Both were strays Holly was young when she decided she was moving in and had 2 litters of kittens before my mum had her done, She was quite sweet before she got spayed but now she attacks you when you walk in the door and Mason was found under a Ford car as a kitten was orginally called ford then they thought it was a female so called him Molly until i checked and hes defo a boy and now called mason.

Anyway that was a long post lol


----------



## Shell195

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Yeh, although i think i may be coming to an end with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shes over a year old and hes under 6 month for sure, Both were strays Holly was young when she decided she was moving in and had 2 litters of kittens before my mum had her done, She was quite sweet before she got spayed but now she attacks you when you walk in the door and Mason was found under a Ford car as a kitten was orginally called ford then they thought it was a female so called him Molly until i checked and hes defo a boy and now called mason.
> 
> Anyway that was a long post lol


 
Im sure she will accept him better once hes been castrated, Im not sure about her nasty streak though. Shes not a tortie by any chance:whistling2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Shell195 said:


> Im sure she will accept him better once hes been castrated, Im not sure about her nasty streak though. Shes not a tortie by any chance:whistling2:


no shes pretty much white


----------



## Mischievous_Mark




----------



## feorag

I think she's just a typical female. I've mentioned it before imao adult female cats don't like male cats, neutered or un-neutered.

She might come around to tolerating him, but I doubt they'll be bessie mates!!

Thank everyone for your birthday wishes! I've had a lovely day. Great night tonight, lots of chat and far too much food!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think she's just a typical female. I've mentioned it before imao adult female cats don't like male cats, neutered or un-neutered.
> 
> She might come around to tolerating him, but I doubt they'll be bessie mates!!
> 
> Thank everyone for your birthday wishes! I've had a lovely day. Great night tonight, lots of chat and far too much food!


 

Cute cat:flrt: Sounds like you had a good night Eileen


----------



## freekygeeky

My birthday!!
21!!!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> My birthday!!
> 21!!!


When?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> When?


NOW!!! lol
im 31 mins in to my BIRTHDAY


----------



## Shell195

HAPPY "21st" BIRTHDAY GINA :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

happy birthday
Gina
:flrt::flrt::flrt:
xxxxx
​


----------



## feorag

It was really most enjoyable Shell, thanks!

Today I'm doing a bit of the 'H' stuff (hate that! :roll and then I'm meeting Anne and another friend for coffee at 2:15 then I'm going straight onto Linda's with Skye to have another 'bonding' and 'learning to socialise' session with her border collie, Lexi!

Happy 21st birthday Gina - didn't realise your birthday was the day after mine. I was 21 for the 3rd time yesterday! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Im sure im coming down with a cold 

typical init im going out for the 1st time in god knows how long tonight so suppose it had to happen :devil::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday, Gina!!! 

I've got a cold, too, Emma. Not impressed!! It's Gary's work do tomorrow evening, too (plus I have to work tomorrow day time). BAH!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Happy Birthday, Gina!!!
> 
> I've got a cold, too, Emma. Not impressed!! It's Gary's work do tomorrow evening, too (plus I have to work tomorrow day time). BAH!


 
i bloomin well hate colds :devil::lol2:

m sat in front of the fire with a jumper on and a jacket too


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell, Emma - it's not that long since you were ill! Maybe you're a bit run down and your immune system has suffered?? Sounds like you need a course of Echinacea to give your immune system a boost!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Bloody hell, Emma - it's not that long since you were ill! Maybe you're a bit run down and your immune system has suffered?? Sounds like you need a course of Echinacea to give your immune system a boost!


 
i think i am tbh im never normally ill which is the most annoying thing about it


----------



## Amalthea

My immune system is crap, anyways...


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou EVERYONE!!


----------



## Esarosa

Happy belated birthday Eileen and happy 21st birthday Gina! Hope you both have/had great days.


----------



## Emmaj

Skunkems are having an early tea with me going out this eve i probs wont be that late home but its easier doing it now :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive only just got in. Ive been to the sanctuary and the vets as TomTom has been castrated. Poor boy looks very sorry for himself and Dennis is obsessed with him:lol2:
The hedgehog I had here for a couple of days has now gone to the sanctuary and has put on a few ounces but sadly 2 have died today and another one has been brought in found out during the day.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive only just got in. Ive been to the sanctuary and the vets as TomTom has been castrated. Poor boy looks very sorry for himself and Dennis is obsessed with him:lol2:
> The hedgehog I had here for a couple of days has now gone to the sanctuary and has put on a few ounces but sadly 2 have died today and another one has been brought in found out during the day.


poor hedgies 

its soooooo confusing for them with the weather up and down


----------



## Amalthea

Poor hedgiepigs


----------



## feorag

Shame about the hedgies Shell - it gets a bit soul destroying after a while, but if you end up saving one, you've made a difference.

I went out shopping, took Skye with me, then left him in the car for half an hour while I met Anne and my friend. Then I took him for a walk and finally into Pets at Home. Thankfully they allow dogs in there, so it's one of the few places that I can take him where I can walk around among people and socialise him. A few people made a fuss of him and he was great with them, then as I was walking out a woman with a little boy were looking at him so I went over and asked if the little boy wanted to meeting him and he just sat while the little boy stroked his head. Then a lady came over to speak to him and we struck up a conversation about GSD's which lasted about 15 minutes. So, because we were standing inside the shop but in line with the doorway everyone that came in just walked up to him or past him and stuck their hand in his face and he just sniffed them and was great! :2thumb: He never made any attempt to bark or growl or back off away from them, so I was well pleased with him.

Also Shell, we're getting on great with the "Watch" command. Out on the field when I was calling him to me and making him sit and stay, if he turned his face away and I said "Watch" he instantly looked me straight in the eyes, so I think he's really picked up the understanding of what that means.


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like things are going really well with Skye!!!

Now, somebody needs to teach my brat to not chase the cats!


----------



## feorag

Well so far he's never had the opportunity of chasing the cats, because they don't give him the chance.

I would say that in the last 2-3 weeks I've seen a massive shift in his understanding of what is expected of him and his willingness to do what he understands we are asking him to do, apart from coming back to us when he's off his lead on a field, but I can understand why that's taking time, so I can live with that, knowing that it'll come with time and patience.

He still tries to 'claim' doorways and twice since I came home an hour ago I've had to tell him to go back to his bed which is away from the door, but he did it which is the important thing.

I'm just hoping that we can get him and the cats together before we have to pay the deposit on our holiday, otherwise Barry will not agree to do it, in case we haven't succeeded as the cottage we rent would make life quite difficult. However, if it means we have to cancel a holiday next year, then we'll just have to cancel it, because him and the cats are more important, but I'll be gutted if we do, seeing as I've finally managed to persuade Barry to go away for 3 weeks instead of the usual 2!


----------



## Amalthea

Well, *fingers crossed* he continues to improve!!


----------



## Shell195

Tom Tom many toes is now officially Tom Tom no nuts:lol2:

He is racing round playing with Dennis in hot pursuit so he can examine Tom Toms rear:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Tom Tom *giggles*


----------



## Emmaj

well the xmas meal was fantastic last night :mf_dribble:

had a busy day too been to pick some chicks up, do some shopping and have the oven on to cook tea now :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Glad you enjoyed it Emma
Ive been dog walking ( I usually let them run on the field at the back of the house) today with Kye and Karla (Rottie and GSD) I was so impressed as we met loads of kids and Kye was delighted he got fussed. On the way back we met another Rottie and GSD playing on a field, the owner called them back but the Rottie bitch broke free(no collar) and came hurtling at my 2. I let Karla off as I thought she would be better loose, better! she was bloody perfect and totally ignored the other bitch and focused on her Frisbee. Kye on the other hand looked amazed to see a smaller version of himself as she fussed round him. All this while the mans GSD male was hurling abuse at my 2 dogs as he hung onto it for dear life. Why dont these people ever have a collar or lead:bash: I darent let Kye off the lead as being a bit erm special he would have ran over to say hello and I didnt want him attacked. I was so proud of them both:no1:


----------



## Evie

Emmaj said:


> well the xmas meal was fantastic last night :mf_dribble:
> 
> had a busy day too been to pick some chicks up, do some shopping and have the oven on to cook tea now :lol2:


All this dining out is catching - we've just got back from a meal out with the whole family for my dads 80th birthday. 

Talking about dogs chasing cats - my Rafiki is an absolute disgrace to dogdom! Remember I mentioned about the cat that had been hanging around a bit a couple of weeks ago. I took a chain collar off it and haven't seen it since until last night. Went into the kitchen and there it was sitting on top of the fridge, looking at me as if to say 'who the hell are you?':lol2:

No problem if it wants to visit sometimes. Hobbes was in his bed sleeping so I thought awww kitty PJ party. Anyway it jumped down and so did Hobbes, and this cat started hissing at Hobbes - rather rude I thought. So I put it outside and it came back in. Now I don't mind him visiting but not if he's going to start getting shirty with my Hobbes, so I thought if I let Rafiki into the kitchen it might be too worried to come in again if the dog might be there. So In came Raf, and it just loked at him calm as you like. Raf wandered over to say hello, cat hisses at Raf and Raf said 'oh ok' and went out of the kitchen! What a pansy! So any ideas? I don't want to make this cat scared of me just incase it ever needs a dangerous collar removing again.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive been dog walking ( I usually let them run on the field at the back of the house) today with Kye and Karla (Rottie and GSD) I was so impressed as we met loads of kids and Kye was delighted he got fussed. On the way back we met another Rottie and GSD playing on a field, the owner called them back but the Rottie bitch broke free(no collar) and came hurtling at my 2. I let Karla off as I thought she would be better loose, better! she was bloody perfect and totally ignored the other bitch and focused on her Frisbee. Kye on the other hand looked amazed to see a smaller version of himself as she fussed round him. All this while the mans GSD male was hurling abuse at my 2 dogs as he hung onto it for dear life. Why dont these people ever have a collar or lead:bash: I darent let Kye off the lead as being a bit erm special he would have ran over to say hello and I didnt want him attacked. I was so proud of them both:no1:


 
awwwwwwwwwwww bless them im not surprised your proud of them hun :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Evie said:


> All this dining out is catching - we've just got back from a meal out with the whole family for my dads 80th birthday.
> 
> Talking about dogs chasing cats - my Rafiki is an absolute disgrace to dogdom! Remember I mentioned about the cat that had been hanging around a bit a couple of weeks ago. I took a chain collar off it and haven't seen it since until last night. Went into the kitchen and there it was sitting on top of the fridge, looking at me as if to say 'who the hell are you?':lol2:
> 
> No problem if it wants to visit sometimes. Hobbes was in his bed sleeping so I thought awww kitty PJ party. Anyway it jumped down and so did Hobbes, and this cat started hissing at Hobbes - rather rude I thought. So I put it outside and it came back in. Now I don't mind him visiting but not if he's going to start getting shirty with my Hobbes, so I thought if I let Rafiki into the kitchen it might be too worried to come in again if the dog might be there. So In came Raf, and it just loked at him calm as you like. Raf wandered over to say hello, cat hisses at Raf and Raf said 'oh ok' and went out of the kitchen! What a pansy! So any ideas? I don't want to make this cat scared of me just incase it ever needs a dangerous collar removing again.


shell and eileen will be best help on this one hun 


but yups i was sooooooooo stuffed last night i felt like i had eaten 2 wks worth of food (probs did lol)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Poor Tom Tom *giggles*


 
Hes huge now and towers over Dennis but hes only about 7 months old( he was booked in to be done earlier but he got the sneezes), the vet called him the strange kitty with many toes:gasp: Hes a beautiful boy and is sooooooo handsome:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hes huge now and towers over Dennis but hes only about 6 months old, the vet called him the strange kitty with many toes:gasp: Hes a beautiful boy and is sooooooo handsome:flrt:


awwww tut naughty vet :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Ive been dog walking ( I usually let them run on the field at the back of the house) today with Kye and Karla (Rottie and GSD) I was so impressed as we met loads of kids and Kye was delighted he got fussed. On the way back we met another Rottie and GSD playing on a field, the owner called them back but the Rottie bitch broke free(no collar) and came hurtling at my 2. I let Karla off as I thought she would be better loose, better! she was bloody perfect and totally ignored the other bitch and focused on her Frisbee. Kye on the other hand looked amazed to see a smaller version of himself as she fussed round him. All this while the mans GSD male was hurling abuse at my 2 dogs as he hung onto it for dear life. Why dont these people ever have a collar or lead:bash: I darent let Kye off the lead as being a bit erm special he would have ran over to say hello and I didnt want him attacked. I was so proud of them both:no1:


Awww good dogs! 
I've been helping a friend to socialise his English Bull puppy. It's a bit full on when it sees other dogs so he needed some sociable dogs to interact with. He met Misty today and had a good run round with her in a secure area. Tomorrow he will meet Carrick too, and so on until eventually he has lots of doggy friends who will teach him how nice dogs play :lol2:
Along side of this, he is teaching him some basic obedience so that his owner can control what dogs he plays with and when :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> awwww tut naughty vet :lol2:


 
Ive just edited my post as hes actually 7 months old now:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Awww good dogs!
> I've been helping a friend to socialise his English Bull puppy. It's a bit full on when it sees other dogs so he needed some sociable dogs to interact with. He met Misty today and had a good run round with her in a secure area. Tomorrow he will meet Carrick too, and so on until eventually he has lots of doggy friends who will teach him how nice dogs play :lol2:
> Along side of this, he is teaching him some basic obedience so that his owner can control what dogs he plays with and when :no1:


 
Its a shame all dogs dont get this. The GSD and Rottie we met belong to my sons friend but the shepherd really needs teaching some manners. If I hadnt had Kye with me I would have told him to let his dog off as Karla is excellent at teaching young males what is not acceptable but I didnt want anything to happen that might involve my silly, dopey Rottie as its taken me ages to get his confidence up to the level it is now. He now thinks that everyone and everything is his friend so I didnt want to knock him back.


----------



## Emmaj

well skunks are having their tea it looks rather nice lol 

a base of vegies and fruit topped with cottage cheese and chicken :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Its a shame all dogs dont get this. The GSD and Rottie we met belong to my sons friend but the shepherd really needs teaching some manners. If I hadnt had Kye with me I would have told him to let his dog off as Karla is excellent at teaching young males what is not acceptable but I didnt want anything to happen that might involve my silly, dopey Rottie as its taken me ages to get his confidence up to the level it is now. He now thinks that everyone and everything is his friend so I didnt want to knock him back.


I know what you mean - This is why I let him meet Misty first - she's so laid back it's ridiculous. Once he has steadied down a bit I'll let him meet Raf - he's great and will pretty much ignore him but if puppy takes liberties he will be told off. If he wasn't such a lump I'd let Evie (the heeler) speak to him but I think he's squish her at the moment :lol2:

Anyway what am I gonna do with this flippin cat? :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I missed that post so have gone back and looked

Is it neutered? Are you feeding it?


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I missed that post so have gone back and looked
> 
> Is it neutered? Are you feeding it?


Yep he's neutered - he can get Hobbes food but I think he gets better quality at home and he doesn't seem to be interested in it :lol2: Plus he's a big fatty - don't think he's remotely hungry. I'm not sure if him and Hobbes are mates or not - there used to be a big ginger cat came in and picked fights with Hobbes and Hobbes hated it - his eyes went huge everytime he saw it. Hobbes doesn't seem to mind this one but maybe he's just being defeatist? Hobbes is an old man with a couple of his canines missing and this cat is way bigger than him. Last night was the first time Ive seen any hostility between them so I might be over reacting but I don't want Hobbes to feel threatened in his own home.


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Yep he's neutered - he can get Hobbes food but I think he gets better quality at home and he doesn't seem to be interested in it :lol2: Plus he's a big fatty - don't think he's remotely hungry. I'm not sure if him and Hobbes are mates or not - there used to be a big ginger cat came in and picked fights with Hobbes and Hobbes hated it - his eyes went huge everytime he saw it. Hobbes doesn't seem to mind this one but maybe he's just being defeatist? Hobbes is an old man with a couple of his canines missing and this cat is way bigger than him. Last night was the first time Ive seen any hostility between them so I might be over reacting but I don't want Hobbes to feel threatened in his own home.


 
I would just keep putting him outside as he has a home and doesnt need yours. What you dont want is for your cats to feel threatened and start peeing everywhere. The chances are they already know him and dont actually mind that much.


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> I would just keep putting him outside as he has a home and doesnt need yours. What you dont want is for your cats to feel threatened and start peeing everywhere. The chances are they already know him and dont actually mind that much.


Thanks for that :2thumb: - it's only Hobbes really - the other two don't have access to the kitchen where the cat flap is - they aren't allowed out. Hobbes had already been an in and out cat before we moved here and he wouldn't adjust to being indoors only. 
Up until he hissed at him I didn't think there was a problem - it wasn't even a meaningful hiss really so I'm probably worrying over nothing :blush:
I think he's a much loved cat though - he's so chilled out and in fantastic condition. I reckon the chain round his neck was a childs handiwork - good intentions but ..... :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

I sent you a couple more pics shell :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I sent you a couple more pics shell :flrt::lol2:


 

Hmmm need to find my phone do you want them all up here?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm need to find my phone do you want them all up here?


 
yeah you can do hun 

you have the others too to put up i sent ya aswell lol


----------



## Emmaj

LOL just sent you another pic that i just took of havoc an clyde crashed in front of the fire hee hee


----------



## Shell195

ste is trying to do it now


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> ste is trying to do it now


 
fankoooooooooooo hun :flrt::flrt: and fankoooooooo ste :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I would just keep putting him outside as he has a home and doesnt need yours. What you dont want is for your cats to feel threatened and start peeing everywhere. The chances are they already know him and dont actually mind that much.


Evie - I agree with Shell. You certainly don't want them to feel threatened and start peeing everywhere :gasp: Once they start that it's a buggar to ever stop!

Everyone watching X-Factor?


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Shell195

Have I missed any??


----------



## Emmaj

fankooooooooooooo shell :flrt::flrt:


yes eileen i am


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Evie - I agree with Shell. You certainly don't want them to feel threatened and start peeing everywhere :gasp: Once they start that it's a buggar to ever stop!
> 
> Everyone watching X-Factor?


 
Oh yes just waiting for Joe to sing

Thanks for the card Eileen you are a lot more organized than me:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Have I missed any??


 
they are all the ones i have sent ya today so nopes :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Oh yes just waiting for Joe to sing
> 
> Thanks for the card Eileen you are a lot more organized than me:whistling2:


i loooooooooooooooooooove the song he sang :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Thankgod for that :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Oh yes just waiting for Joe to sing
> 
> Thanks for the card Eileen you are a lot more organized than me:whistling2:


Well, the ones have gone out to the people who've sent me their address, which is you, Emma and Jen - still waiting for everyone else's! :whistling2:

I'm watching in catch-up so just watched Stacey, waiting for Joe too! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

i have a cat suckling my shoulder............yes shell i have the pj's on again lol

an a cuddle bum on my lap............bonding is going well :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, the ones have gone out to the people who've sent me their address, which is you, Emma and Jen - still waiting for everyone else's! :whistling2:
> 
> I'm watching in catch-up so just watched Stacey, waiting for Joe too! :flrt:


 
Im still waiting for addresses too:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

lol robbie came in too soon


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol robbie came in too soon


I know and he looked very uncomfortable cuddling a man :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I know and he looked very uncomfortable cuddling a man :lol2:


Olly guieded robbie through that song robbie didnt have a clue............he forgot the words too 

poor olly


----------



## Shell195

Both boys got through:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Yups my predictions were right again :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

have you done the rats an stuff yet ?


----------



## Brett

good evening people :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> good evening people :2thumb:


hey up chuck 

have you gone back a couple of pages an seen the pics that shell put up for me ?

of the skunks lol


----------



## Emmaj

shell bell me when your done with your animal chores hee hee if ya like that is


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> shell bell me when your done with your animal chores hee hee if ya like that is


and I thought you were sposed to be giving me a bell sometime??????:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> and I thought you were sposed to be giving me a bell sometime??????:whistling2:


i can now if you likes hun ?


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> i can now if you likes hun ?


pffft, I'm off to bed now. Tsk!!!


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> pffft, I'm off to bed now. Tsk!!!


are you sure ? lol 

when is the best time to call you ? i know you is a busy laydeeeee


----------



## Shell195

Just waiting for my friend to ring then I will ring you if you are still up. Ive had a disaster tonight as Rolo the big dominant rat buck has beaten little Benji up and bitten and scratched him. His toe was bleeding and I had to bath him, clean his wounds(superficial) and cuddle dry him. I have now set up another cage and put him in it and on Wednesday Im picking up a rex baby to go with him. Its just as well I moved the hogs to the top floor or I wouldnt have had space for another cage:lol2: I have all male rats yet they still leep multiplying:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> are you sure ? lol
> 
> when is the best time to call you ? i know you is a busy laydeeeee


once it gets dark I'm back indoors. Usually after 4.30. Right now my eyes are slamming shut and my back is hurting from sawing wood for the fire.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Just waiting for my friend to ring then I will ring you if you are still up. Ive had a disaster tonight as Rolo the big dominant rat buck has beaten little Benji up and bitten and scratched him. His toe was bleeding and I had to bath him, clean his wounds(superficial) and cuddle dry him. I have now set up another cage and put him in it and on Wednesday Im picking up a rex baby to go with him. Its just as well I moved the hogs to the top floor or I wouldnt have had space for another cage:lol2: I have all male rats yet they still leep multiplying:whistling2:


lol shell i will be up hun  



fenwoman said:


> once it gets dark I'm back indoors. Usually after 4.30. Right now my eyes are slamming shut and my back is hurting from sawing wood for the fire.


 
will give you a call tomorrow eve then pam hun im out on the photo shoot an rehersals till 4.30pm but will call you when i get back on home


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Yups my predictions were right again :lol2:


Mine too! Just hoping Joe wins! :2thumb:

Either way both boys will have careers!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Mine too! Just hoping Joe wins! :2thumb:
> 
> Either way both boys will have careers!


 
yeah i agree eileen joe to win wahooooooooooo


----------



## Emmaj

right am boggin off here so just bell me when ya done shell x x x


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> right am boggin off here so just bell me when ya done shell x x x


 
OK hun will do


----------



## feorag

And I'm off to bed. Forgot to say sorry Shell about your little ratty chappy. I hope he bonds well with his new mate when he arrives!


----------



## Shell195

Night all. Im off to the sanctuary tomorrow as its the Christmas fair and the sanctuary is open to the public. I have to be up at 7.00 am:gasp:


----------



## MSL

eileen, can you look at visitor messages please..........really need some help.


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> eileen, can you look at visitor messages please..........really need some help.


 



As I said Penny Im really sorry about the delay but I am delighted things seem fine now:no1: I hope you did 1471 as if I can be of any help at all then you can ring me direct


----------



## MSL

Ok, panic over, thanks Eileen!

So Daisy my lovely girl decided it was time to have her pups at 3.30 his morning. Which is fine, heard the firat one squealing as she was lugging him arond and came down and helped the other 5 out.
We have 3 black girls, 2 choccie boys and 1 black boy all gorgeous and doing well......so everything stopped and she settled down to feeding her babies, I cleaned her and the pen up and she had a spot of brekkie. AT 11.20 thinking she was all done I took the other 2 out for a walk, when I returned hubby said she had passed another pup that was dead.....hence the messages etc etc, I didn't want to post a general thread cos we all know I would get told off for not being a 'proper breeder' and not knowing what I was doing. which I think I do , I just needed a bit of knowledgable reassurance, and didn't want to lug Daisy and 6 newborn pups in a car with no heating over to the vets for nothing....!
Anyway, I had a good feel round and she seemed all ok. She has had some snacks and is lying with her babies being a very good mummy.....

So Thankyou Shell for taking time out of your busy day to call, thanks eileen, I had logged off by the time you saw the message but thankyou for getting back to me...thankyou Emma for forwarding the message.. a team effort!....fantastic support from the CC ladies.....which is much appreciated.....
Pics will follow I assure you, just not tonight as we are all a bit pooped....including the kids who heard all the rumpus and came down to investigate at 3.30!

Congratulations Daisy Doo....lovely pups yet again.....

Edit;we cross posted Shell.....Thankyou!


----------



## feorag

Phew! I'm glad everything worked out OK in the end then. I've been worrying about you since I saw your message and pm'd you my phone number!

Glad it all worked out. I remember when my Afghan Hound had her litter, she had 3, then a rest, then 3, then a rest, then 1 and stopped - or so I thought!!! I settled her down in the whelping box (she started having them on my bed so she took a bit of accepting to have the rest in the whelping box!) A couple of hours later when I was sure everything was OK and she was quite happily settled, I popped up to my mum's (she had no telephone in those days) and told her that Tara had had her pups and had 7. When I got back and looked at my little babies, I was sure I saw 8 - so a body count and yes - there were 8. 

So then I decided that 8 would be a lot for her to feed and that I might need to supplement so they didn't 'drink her dry', so I nipped down to the local High Street (5 minutes or less to walk) to get some Lactol and baby bottles. Got home and, you've guessed it, too many puppies and another head count revealed 9 in total. After that I didn't dare leave her! :roll: but fortunately no more appeared!


----------



## feorag

I LOL'd when I saw this Christmas video and had to put it on here!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fun/427362-best-christmas-video.html#post5255171


----------



## feorag

Are we all watching the final then??

I'm certainly routing for Joe - he's been consistent all the way through, never in the bottom two and sings every song word perfect.

*BUT* I wonder how many of Stacey's Essex fans will transfer their allegiance to another Essex contestant and vote for Ollie.

I worry that he might steal it at the very end, but so hope it's Joe who wins.

ETA: Where is everybody? I've just realised I've done 3 posts in a row, cos this place is like a graveyard tonight! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Ok, panic over, thanks Eileen!
> 
> So Daisy my lovely girl decided it was time to have her pups at 3.30 his morning. Which is fine, heard the firat one squealing as she was lugging him arond and came down and helped the other 5 out.
> We have 3 black girls, 2 choccie boys and 1 black boy all gorgeous and doing well......so everything stopped and she settled down to feeding her babies, I cleaned her and the pen up and she had a spot of brekkie. AT 11.20 thinking she was all done I took the other 2 out for a walk, when I returned hubby said she had passed another pup that was dead.....hence the messages etc etc, I didn't want to post a general thread cos we all know I would get told off for not being a 'proper breeder' and not knowing what I was doing. which I think I do , I just needed a bit of knowledgable reassurance, and didn't want to lug Daisy and 6 newborn pups in a car with no heating over to the vets for nothing....!
> Anyway, I had a good feel round and she seemed all ok. She has had some snacks and is lying with her babies being a very good mummy.....
> 
> So Thankyou Shell for taking time out of your busy day to call, thanks eileen, I had logged off by the time you saw the message but thankyou for getting back to me...thankyou Emma for forwarding the message.. a team effort!....fantastic support from the CC ladies.....which is much appreciated.....
> Pics will follow I assure you, just not tonight as we are all a bit pooped....including the kids who heard all the rumpus and came down to investigate at 3.30!
> 
> Congratulations Daisy Doo....lovely pups yet again.....
> 
> Edit;we cross posted Shell.....Thankyou!


 
so glad you got sorted hun 

im so sorry i didnt reply to your other text been at panto rehersals and had the photo shoot 

plus was upchucked on by baby eve lol she is 4 months old and like a lil doll bless her 

mum has a leading role so i was keeping her occupied while she was busy lol


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Are we all watching the final then??
> 
> I'm certainly routing for Joe - he's been consistent all the way through, never in the bottom two and sings every song word perfect.
> 
> *BUT* I wonder how many of Stacey's Essex fans will transfer their allegiance to another Essex contestant and vote for Ollie.
> 
> I worry that he might steal it at the very end, but so hope it's Joe who wins.
> 
> ETA: Where is everybody? I've just realised I've done 3 posts in a row, cos this place is like a graveyard tonight! :lol2:


yes eileen im hoping that dosnt happen too 

joe really does deserve this as you said he has always been consistant through out the comp


----------



## Shell195

How very odd, I posted on here and it showed, but now it has gone:gasp:


*Repeat* We appear to have taken £1200 today which is amazing at it was really quiet

We have taken in a SLH Tortie cat and her 5 pure ginger kittens aged 3 days. She was taken into the PDSA as a pregnant stray and they have no facilities for stray or unwanted pets. She kittened the day after arrival and they have been trying to find a place for her since then. All the other rescues couldnt or wouldnt take them in and they were due to be PTS at the end of the day :bash: Even though we have very little funds we couldnt let this happen so agreed to take them in. The mum is gorgeous and every toe is white:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im watching X factor too and although Olly sang Twist and Shout brilliantly I still think Joe should win


----------



## Shell195

I took the 2 hamsters back to the sanctuary today for the owner to pick up but her mother has been rushed into hospital in Dubai so she has had to stay there. Ive ended up bringing the 2 hamsters back home again as the volunteers cant be trusted to keep the wildlife room door shut and we have lots of resident cats.


----------



## Emmaj

You know what i have no bleedin idea where the hell i have put my remote control for the tv :blush::bash::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> You know what i have no bleedin idea where the hell i have put my remote control for the tv :blush::bash::lol2:


 
Try under the dog:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> How very odd, I posted on here and it showed, but now it has gone:gasp:


:lol2: you did - but you did it on the Christmas video thread that I put on. 

I read your post and thought "shell thinks she's on the cat chat thread" :lol2:

I'm still rooting for Joe to win - just waiting for all the crap singers to come on now and sing a bad song!

Leona was brilliant tonight and so was Alexandra and JLS, weren't they?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Try under the dog:whistling2:


 
Nopes i have looked under them all :devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: you did - but you did it on the Christmas video thread that I put on.
> 
> I read your post and thought "shell thinks she's on the cat chat thread" :lol2:
> 
> I'm still rooting for Joe to win - just waiting for all the crap singers to come on now and sing a bad song!
> 
> Leona was brilliant tonight and so was Alexandra and JLS, weren't they?


 
Haha my brain is addled after today:lol2thats my excuse anyway:blush I knew I had put it somewhere:whistling2:

Yes they were all brilliant:no1: Joe needs to win this as Olly is to much like Will Young


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Haha my brain is addled after today:lol2thats my excuse anyway:blush I knew I had put it somewhere:whistling2:
> 
> Yes they were all brilliant:no1: Joe needs to win this as Olly is to much like Will Young


 
yups i agree with you shell:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

i found the remote :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

He has done it :no1::no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Where was it Emma and Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Joe won:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Where was it Emma and Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Joe won:no1:


I know wahooooooooooooooooooooooo joe :no1:


a certain stompy stinky ass was laid cuddled up with it i noticed the red power button lol


----------



## Brett

good evening people :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

evening brett: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

JOE JOE JOE!!!!

Although, I don't understand why they have them singing a some that was released by the original performer 6 months ago... It's a Miley Cyrus song that she released with the Hannah Montana movie this summer.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> JOE JOE JOE!!!!
> 
> Although, I don't understand why they have them singing a some that was released by the original performer 6 months ago... It's a Miley Cyrus song that she released with the Hannah Montana movie this summer.


 
yeah thats what i thought too jen


----------



## Amalthea

Gary doesn't see why I am bugged by it... Men. Although, I think Joe sang it lovely, it just seems silly to release such a new song to me. *shrugs*


----------



## vicky1804

Evening everyone
My names Vicky, been lurking on the thread a while but im now happy to report that me and my oh are, as of today owned by a gorgeous cat.
Il get some pictures on the next few days. Poor things still needs to put some weight on after being found about a month ago straving and nearly dead but hes so sweet, just spent the best part of X factor asleep across me and Alex.
Think hes about 2-3 years old, very friendly just wants to be with anyone who will make a fuss of him.
No name yet but we appear to be circling around Jacob or Chino.

Look forward to talking with everyone :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Gary doesn't see why I am bugged by it... Men. Although, I think Joe sang it lovely, it just seems silly to release such a new song to me. *shrugs*


Yeah i agree gets boring when the same song is re-released over and over 

aye men just dont get it like we do :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

vicky1804 said:


> Evening everyone
> My names Vicky, been lurking on the thread a while but im now happy to report that me and my oh are, as of today owned by a gorgeous cat.
> Il get some pictures on the next few days. Poor things still needs to put some weight on after being found about a month ago straving and nearly dead but hes so sweet, just spent the best part of X factor asleep across me and Alex.
> Think hes about 2-3 years old, very friendly just wants to be with anyone who will make a fuss of him.
> No name yet but we appear to be circling around Jacob or Chino.
> 
> Look forward to talking with everyone :2thumb:


 
hey vicky welcome to mad chat ooops ment cat chat hee hee 

so glad you finally have your kitty :flrt: and yups pics are a definate must : victory:

i like jacob tis a lufferly name :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*whispers* But Jacob is a wolf... *hides*

Glad you're now owned by a fluffy purrball!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *whispers* But Jacob is a wolf... *hides*
> 
> Glad you're now owned by a fluffy purrball!!


 
tis still a nice name though :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Jacob was on the list for Diesel's name  But I figgered I had best let Gary choose.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Jacob was on the list for Diesel's name  But I figgered I had best let Gary choose.


 
LOL yes well the way he found out you were having a puppy i reckon he deserved that right :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well, finally I can get on here, cos Baz has been playing patience since just before the X Factor finished.

And yes, Joe won!!! Up the Geordies!!! :2thumb: Yay!!

I agree about the song, but I'm sure I heard that they were thinking of releasing a song that Joe had already sung - I think it was the rock week one that he sung again tonight. 

However, according to what Simon said tonight when they decide which song they're going with, they get all the remaining contestants to sing it (usually it's when they're down to 6) and if any of them struggle then they don't go with that song, because it has to be fair! So maybe one of the finalists couldn't do that song justice - certainly Ollie could have sung that, so maybe one of the others?

Vicky, saw your thread about the cat and welcome on here - although you don't need to have a cat to come and join in the chat - as you'll have gathered we talk about a lot of things, cats being only one of them!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, that's what I thought *blush*


----------



## ditta

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/427478-blackpool-road-pet-shop-preston.html


----------



## ditta

sorruyy to be the bearer of bad news ladies


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/427478-blackpool-road-pet-shop-preston.html


 
i have replyed on there ditta 

what a really horrible thing to happen 

i hope clark is ok and colin too


----------



## Amalthea

I've replied to ya on FB... I am shocked. Let Colin know he's in our thoughts... Clark, too, but I don't know who he is...


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, finally I can get on here, cos Baz has been playing patience since just before the X Factor finished.
> 
> And yes, Joe won!!! Up the Geordies!!! :2thumb: Yay!!
> 
> I agree about the song, but I'm sure I heard that they were thinking of releasing a song that Joe had already sung - I think it was the rock week one that he sung again tonight.
> 
> However, according to what Simon said tonight when they decide which song they're going with, they get all the remaining contestants to sing it (usually it's when they're down to 6) and if any of them struggle then they don't go with that song, because it has to be fair! So maybe one of the finalists couldn't do that song justice - certainly Ollie could have sung that, so maybe one of the others?
> 
> *Vicky, saw your thread about the cat and welcome on here - although you don't need to have a cat to come and join in the chat - as you'll have gathered we talk about a lot of things, cats being only one of them![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> And most of it is just drivel:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

i went to my new *friends* house  last night.. he had mentioned he had a cat, but i hadnt seen him before, he was a farm cat and free due to it being a farm cat - no vacs no neuter etc etc

saw him last night and OH MY!!! BEAUTIFUL!

he is HUGEEE massive cat (not fat) and im SURE he is a snowshoe, is it possible (ive been looking on pics and havent found one so far) for a snowshoe to have a black nose - ratehr than the white masky bit?

he is truly STUNNING.

Also..
they have a new puppy, who seeems to have a flaky scalp, any ideas why?

Gina


----------



## feorag

OMG poor Colin and Clarke. I've replied on the other thread, but just wanted to say on here that Colin must be in a terrible state worrying about Clarke, but also those poor animals and birds!

I've said it on the other thread but I'm saying it again here - pass on my sincere wishes to him Ditta, when you speak to him next!


Shell195 said:


> And most of it is just drivel:whistling2::lol2:


:lol2: It is isn't it, especially when Emma and Ballsy get together! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OMG poor Colin and Clarke. I've replied on the other thread, but just wanted to say on here that Colin must be in a terrible state worrying about Clarke, but also those poor animals and birds!
> 
> I've said it on the other thread but I'm saying it again here - pass on my sincere wishes to him Ditta, when you speak to him next!
> :lol2: It is isn't it, especially when Emma and Ballsy get together! :whistling2:


 
Its very sad about Colin and Clarke but very sickening when the police say it was suspicious. I wonder if the moron that started it thought the shop would be empty at 5.00pm


----------



## vicky1804

Amalthea said:


> *whispers* But Jacob is a wolf... *hides*
> 
> Glad you're now owned by a fluffy purrball!!


We know Jacobs a wolf. Part of the reason we thought it up is my little sister is team Edward and would make her mad:whistling2: but we do actually like the name.
We are trying out Chino on him at the mo to see how we like that


----------



## Amalthea

I think I prefer Jacob  See, I tend to change between Team Edward and Team Jacob. Depends on my mood


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i went to my new *friends* house  last night.. he had mentioned he had a cat, but i hadnt seen him before, he was a farm cat and free due to it being a farm cat - no vacs no neuter etc etc
> 
> saw him last night and OH MY!!! BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> he is HUGEEE massive cat (not fat) and im SURE he is a snowshoe, is it possible (ive been looking on pics and havent found one so far) for a snowshoe to have a black nose - ratehr than the white masky bit?
> 
> he is truly STUNNING.
> 
> Also..
> they have a new puppy, who seeems to have a flaky scalp, any ideas why?
> 
> Gina


Gina have a look on here
snowshoe cats - Google Images

I do think though unless he was bought as a Snowshoe he is probably just a posh Moggy. Cant you convert your new "friend" to the benefits of neutering etc:whistling2:
Lots of things could cause a flaky scalp in a puppy, how bad is it and is there any thinning of the fur round the eyes and on the head?


----------



## feorag

I'm thinking he's just a Snowshoe look-a-like - it's very unlikely he'll be a Snowshoe.

There are thousands of **** look-a-likes all over Britain, but they aren't ***** or related to them.

the flaky skin could be down to diet or quite a few other things. You can buy a shampoo from the vet made by Virbac - there's a range, but Sebocalm is a good one and you just bath the dog in it and leave the shampoo on for a while before rinsing off - that sorts out flaky scalp.

I used it to bath my cats for shows, not cos they had a flaky skin, but because it doesn't contain detergent like other shampoos so didn't strip the natural oil out of the coat. I started with Sebocalm, but then went onto Epi-Smooth cos it had oatmeal in it. They cost about £8-£9.


----------



## Shell195

Another thing to conside is Demedectic mange which seems to be quite common in puppies. My Rottie boy had this as a pup and it caused thinning of the hair round his eyes and on the top of his head with some flakiness. He totally outgrew it which is what the vet said would happen
Heres a link for you Gina
The Dog Scene: Demodectic Mange


----------



## Shell195

Ive just done a Dennis photoshoot and it was so hard to get a decent photo as he wouldnt stay still:lol2:
I will sort the cards later and hopefully post them out tomorrow 

Eileen please send me your address again to save me routing for it and anyone else who wants a Dennis card needs to send me their addresses to


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just done a Dennis photoshoot and it was so hard to get a decent photo as he wouldnt stay still:lol2:
> I will sort the cards later and hopefully post them out tomorrow
> 
> Eileen please send me your address again to save me routing for it and anyone else who wants a Dennis card needs to send me their addresses to


im soooooooooooo bored :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im soooooooooooo bored :gasp::lol2:


 
Haha me too, Ive done all kinds but Im still not dressed:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just found Doozer, one of my oldie boy ratlets dead  A couple months ago, I asked a friend of mine if she would rehome my boys when Logan (my special old man) goes... I have been preparing myself for it for a while. He's 3.5 years old and struggles to get around. But when he went, I would have two old boys left and one young'un and since I wasn't planning on getting anymore, I wanted them to go somewhere that they would be intro'ed to others, so Kirk (my young'un) wouldn't be alone when the oldies went. Well, the other two oldies (Gobo and Doozer) have gone and now I just have Logan and Kirk...


----------



## Amalthea

And I can't bring myself to rehome Logan...


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Haha me too, Ive done all kinds but Im still not dressed:whistling2:


im dressed lol had to for the school run just bored done all my cleaning lol



Amalthea said:


> Just found Doozer, one of my oldie boy ratlets dead  A couple months ago, I asked a friend of mine if she would rehome my boys when Logan (my special old man) goes... I have been preparing myself for it for a while. He's 3.5 years old and struggles to get around. But when he went, I would have two old boys left and one young'un and since I wasn't planning on getting anymore, I wanted them to go somewhere that they would be intro'ed to others, so Kirk (my young'un) wouldn't be alone when the oldies went. Well, the other two oldies (Gobo and Doozer) have gone and now I just have Logan and Kirk...





Amalthea said:


> And I can't bring myself to rehome Logan...


awwwwwwww jen so sorry  

thats the only thing about owning animals knowing that they will die at some point


----------



## Shell195

I need to get dressed as I need to take the dogs out but not for an hour as they have just been fed:lol2:

Jen Im so sorry, the problem with sociable animals is that we always have to find a replacement friend when one dies which seems to be a never ending circle.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I need to get dressed as I need to take the dogs out but not for an hour as they have just been fed:lol2:
> 
> Jen Im so sorry, the problem with sociable animals is that we always have to find a replacement friend when one dies which seems to be a never ending circle.


 
mine have already been out i had food then took them :lol2::lol2:


----------



## vicky1804

Hi
Im at work but not too much to do so came on here.
Actually could do with picking peoples brains, see if I can help with your boredom for a while.
My new kitty still needs to gain some weight after being outdoors for a while. Hes boney around his back end. Can still feel bones in his back, hips and legs. He lies and sits funny because of this, its cant be comfy for him.
He also doesnt have brilliant muscle mass either. He walks funny but hes ok jumping hes just a littler wary.
Atm i put 2 towels on the floor with a blanket on for him but hes in the kitchen and wonder if hes a little cold. 
Do you think id be ok putting half his cat carrier or a box down and put his blankets in there so he has something to snuggle in?
Hes eating fine but could I suppliment his diet with some cook meat aswell? Chicken, fish, liver things like that?
Cheers


----------



## feorag

Yes, Vicky I would use the base of his cat carrier as a bed and put the blankets in there - Other than that you can of course just go and get a cardboard box. Cats kind of like to feel the sides, if you know what I mean, small and cozy means security and comfort to a cat, so yes I'd try that.

Shell I will pm you my address now!

I've been wrapping up a few little gifts for chloe, so she has something to open, if David gives her it and I don't lose a load of dosh if he doesn't and finally got around to opening an on-line savings account to put her Christmas and birthday money in.

So I'm off now to the post office to post off hers and Elise's Christmas gifts, then onto the field with Skye - it's been raining here all morning and no sign of it lifting, so I guess we're gonna get wet!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina have a look on here
> snowshoe cats - Google Images
> 
> I do think though unless he was bought as a Snowshoe he is probably just a posh Moggy. Cant you convert your new "friend" to the benefits of neutering etc:whistling2:
> Lots of things could cause a flaky scalp in a puppy, how bad is it and is there any thinning of the fur round the eyes and on the head?





feorag said:


> I'm thinking he's just a Snowshoe look-a-like - it's very unlikely he'll be a Snowshoe.
> 
> There are thousands of **** look-a-likes all over Britain, but they aren't ***** or related to them.
> 
> the flaky skin could be down to diet or quite a few other things. You can buy a shampoo from the vet made by Virbac - there's a range, but Sebocalm is a good one and you just bath the dog in it and leave the shampoo on for a while before rinsing off - that sorts out flaky scalp.
> 
> I used it to bath my cats for shows, not cos they had a flaky skin, but because it doesn't contain detergent like other shampoos so didn't strip the natural oil out of the coat. I started with Sebocalm, but then went onto Epi-Smooth cos it had oatmeal in it. They cost about £8-£9.





Shell195 said:


> Another thing to conside is Demedectic mange which seems to be quite common in puppies. My Rottie boy had this as a pup and it caused thinning of the hair round his eyes and on the top of his head with some flakiness. He totally outgrew it which is what the vet said would happen
> Heres a link for you Gina
> The Dog Scene: Demodectic Mange


thankyou, ill pass that on,
he is eating exactly what he had with the breeder so im guessing its not food related..
but yea.

the cat has been done, i was saying he was free beacuse he hadnt had anythgin done and was a farm cat 
ill try to get some pics of it, its amazaing REALLY amazing for a moggy

p.s on the top of his head, and round his ears


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i went to my new *friends* house  last night.. he had mentioned he had a cat, but i hadnt seen him before, he was a farm cat and free due to it being a farm cat -* no vacs no neuter* etc etc
> 
> why?
> 
> Gina


 
See here Gina thats why I said what I did:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> See here Gina thats why I said what I did:whistling2:


hehe never mind 
ill try to get pics of him if i cann
but he is amazing, seriously amazing


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely not as handsome as our Dennis!!! Preloved | peterbald kitten (russian sphynx) for sale!! for sale in Bicester, Oxfordshire, UK


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Definitely not as handsome as our Dennis!!! Preloved | peterbald kitten (russian sphynx) for sale!! for sale in Bicester, Oxfordshire, UK


 
omg wheres my christmas list:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Definitely not as handsome as our Dennis!!! Preloved | peterbald kitten (russian sphynx) for sale!! for sale in Bicester, Oxfordshire, UK


 
Wow hes gorgeous but does have a very big price tag.
Dennis`s breeder has now got a Blue/white stud cat so I may get a blue kitten:flrtr black,red,tabby who really cares, I need another alien child whatever the colour:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Need your address Ditta so you can have a Dennis card, I know part of it but need to be sure its the complete address
Any news on Colin and Clarke??


----------



## Amalthea

Wants *sobs* Preloved | great dane blue harlequin for sale in Salford, Manchester, UK

Anybody wanna buy me a puppy and leave her on my doorstep with a big bow???


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Wants *sobs* Preloved | great dane blue harlequin for sale in Salford, Manchester, UK
> 
> Anybody wanna buy me a puppy and leave her on my doorstep with a big bow???[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes a pretty girl and would make a good friend for Diesel, maybe you should tell Gary how lonely you and Diesel are and need a new friend:whistling2:
> 
> I take it you are making a Christmas wish list:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* I think her and Diesel would match very nicely!!


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou, ill pass that on,
> he is eating exactly what he had with the breeder so im guessing its not food related..
> but yea.


The reason I suggested food related was that the food might have a low oil content, and maybe this pup needs a bit more oil in his diet, that was all.

Well I have to say that choc Sphynx is truly stunning, but I agree with you Shell - far too expensive. Ditta - don't!!!! :bash:

Well I'm newly out of the bath and am sitting here on fire! I've lathered myself in my favourite "The Sanctuary" (being the Covent Garden Spa one not the Ulgham wildlife one :lol2: ) body lotion. It's the orange one and it has ginger in it and now my skin's on fire!! 

First time I ever used it I panicked cos I thought I was having an allergic reaction, but then I read the contents and saw the ginger and realised that's what it's supposed to do. It only seems to burn the fat bits though somehow. My thighs and bum are literally burning up, but my arms and chest and calves are fine! It's very weird!! And in a strange way, quite pleasant! :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> The reason I suggested food related was that the food might have a low oil content, and maybe this pup needs a bit more oil in his diet, that was all.
> 
> Well I have to say that choc Sphynx is truly stunning, but I agree with you Shell - far too expensive. Ditta - don't!!!! :bash:
> 
> Well I'm newly out of the bath and am sitting here on fire! I've lathered myself in my favourite "The Sanctuary" (being the Covent Garden Spa one not the Ulgham wildlife one :lol2: ) body lotion. It's the orange one and it has ginger in it and now my skin's on fire!!
> 
> First time I ever used it I panicked cos I thought I was having an allergic reaction, but then I read the contents and saw the ginger and realised that's what it's supposed to do. It only seems to burn the fat bits though somehow. My thighs and bum are literally burning up, but my arms and chest and calves are fine! It's very weird!! And in a strange way, quite pleasant! :crazy:


 
When I first read your post I actually thought you meant your sanctuary had made one:lol2: Now Im sitting here LOL imagining your fat bits being bright red and standing out from the rest of your body PMSL 
Wouldnt it just be easier and less painful to point them out to people:whistling2:

Hmmmm maybe you should change your name to Miss Whiplash:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Nobody gets to see my fat bits nowadays! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Wow hes gorgeous but does have a very big price tag.
> Dennis`s breeder has now got a Blue/white stud cat so I may get a blue kitten:flrtr black,red,tabby who really cares, I need another alien child whatever the colour:flrt:


He's not a patch on Dennis. Dennis is the epitome of what a handsome sphynx cat should look like. I want to kiss him on his little paw pads and blow raspberries on his bum.:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> He's not a patch on Dennis. Dennis is the epitome of what a handsome sphynx cat should look like. I want to kiss him on his little paw pads and blow raspberries on his bum.:flrt:


 
Dennis has just blushed:blush: and says Thankyou Auntie Pam:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Nobody gets to see my fat bits nowadays! :lol2:


 
Nor mine:blush: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

fenwoman said:


> He's not a patch on Dennis. Dennis is the epitome of what a handsome sphynx cat should look like. I want to kiss him on his little paw pads and blow raspberries on his bum.:flrt:


:2thumb: Yup!! I didn't think that sphynx was handsome at all, but Dennis on the other hand... YUM!!


----------



## Shell195

I have put Dennis`s christmas photo on the POTM competition thread, its the one I have done for the Christmas card. It was so hard getting him to sit still and I had to bribe him with treats, hence the tongue:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Remind us when voting starts!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Remind us when voting starts!!!


:lol2: I dont actually know, anyway reptiles always win but I dont care as I know my boy is the best christmas kitty:flrt:


----------



## ditta

jennnnnnnnnnnn hamster adoption on facebook


----------



## MSL

for your eyes only..........................


















:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Awww Pen they are gorgeous:flrt: I would never have guessed you came from Essex where are you from


----------



## Emmaj

Penny nooooooooooooo lol dont be doing that its naughty showing puppy pics lol 

they are soooooooooooooo darn cute hun :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

gorgeous penny, ive added the black ones and the the choc ones to my wish list along with the choc dennis



shell did you get my pm?


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> gorgeous penny, ive added the black ones and the the choc ones to my wish list along with the choc dennis
> 
> 
> 
> shell did you get my pm?


ditta hun have their been any more up dates on colin and clark hun ?


----------



## ditta

Emmaj said:


> ditta hun have their been any more up dates on colin and clark hun ?


 
clark was still being sedated in intensive care unit as of this afternoon emma, still waiting to hear from colin this eve as docs were visiting clark at 4pm to assess him


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> clark was still being sedated in intensive care unit as of this afternoon emma, still waiting to hear from colin this eve as docs were visiting clark at 4pm to assess him


 
 poor clark and col 


Are they any closer to finding what happened hun ?


----------



## ditta

Emmaj said:


> poor clark and col
> 
> 
> Are they any closer to finding what happened hun ?


 not really emm but it seems odd that after only a few hours the fire officers are saying its suspicious, it must have been quite obvious.


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> not really emm but it seems odd that after only a few hours the fire officers are saying its suspicious, it must have been quite obvious.


 
its scarey to think that anyone would be capable of such a thing  

knowing that it was a pet shop selling live animals 

and the fact clark has been hurt too


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> gorgeous penny, ive added the black ones and the the choc ones to my wish list along with the choc dennis
> 
> 
> 
> shell did you get my pm?


Which one??


----------



## ditta

Clark is being kept under sedation for another night. All surviving animals have been moved to safe homes from the shop. All your best wishes have been sent to colin and all involved.


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> Clark is being kept under sedation for another night. All surviving animals have been moved to safe homes from the shop. All your best wishes have been sent to colin and all involved.


 
if we can help in anyway ditta give us a shout please : victory:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> He's not a patch on Dennis. Dennis is the epitome of what a handsome sphynx cat should look like. I want to kiss him on his little paw pads and blow raspberries on his bum.:flrt:


You're welcome to blow rasps on his bum - me I prefer stomach blutering!!!



MSL said:


> for your eyes only..........................
> image
> image
> 
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Gorgeous Penny - so pleased it all worked out for you both! :2thumb:



ditta said:


> Clark is being kept under sedation for another night. All surviving animals have been moved to safe homes from the shop. All your best wishes have been sent to colin and all involved.


Thanks for that Ditta. He must have been really bad to need sedation throughout the night - poor Clark. Like I said Colin must be so worried. Glad to hear that some of the animals survived - that's a huge relief. I felt sick when I read the report.

Was Clark on his own in the shop when it happened?


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Awww Pen they are gorgeous:flrt: I would never have guessed you came from Essex where are you from


lol  originally from leicester.......northern girl(ish) born and bred


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> You're welcome to blow rasps on his bum - me I prefer stomach blutering!!!
> 
> Gorgeous Penny - so pleased it all worked out for you both! :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks for that Ditta. He must have been really bad to need sedation throughout the night - poor Clark. Like I said Colin must be so worried. Glad to hear that some of the animals survived - that's a huge relief. I felt sick when I read the report.
> 
> Was Clark on his own in the shop when it happened?


 
eileen hun this is what i got on absolutely animals this morn 

i dont think coling will mind me copying it across (i hope he dosnt)

Hi all,

I don't know if any of you have heard from Facebook or the reptile forum, but there has been a big accident at the pet shop.

On Sunday at 4:30, Clark was shutting up the shop, when he forgot his coat & went back inside to get it. The other staff had already hone home & it was my weekend off. When he was making his way back through the shop, he heard a bang, & something fell on him & knocked him to the ground. Whatever it was was on top of his legs. He heard a crackling sound, realised it was fire & managed to get to his feet. He managed to call 999, but all he remembers after that was coming round on the ground in the car park. 

I got a call from Clarks mobile from a passer-by who had found him. I ran to the shop, & found Clark on the floor of the car park, with a police woman & a fireman stood over him. A team of firemen were in the shop tackling the fire, & lots of smoke were coming out of the door. 

Clark was taken to hospital, where he came round & was able to speak (with a lot of difficulty) though he kept coughing up black stuff. The decision was made to sedate him & put him on machines to do the breathing for him. He asked me to stay with him overnight, which I tried to do, but wasn't allowed. He is still sedated & being helped to breath. 

I am in pieces. I can't bear seeing him on those machines, & I have to deal with the shop damage, the livestock we lost & the survivors. The staff have rallied round & together today we got all the surviving animals out & homed them at our houses. I can't stop thinking about seeing Clark led on the ground not knowing if he was ok or not. And its scary seeing him wired up to machines at hospital. I want him home with me.

Not sure when the shop will be back up & running, but it looks like Christmas has gone to the dogs. I can't really think about the future until I have Clark back.

Colin
xx


----------



## feorag

Thanks for that Emma. It all sounds horrendous and that Clark was even luckier than I first thought. The newspaper report made it sound like he was outside when it went on fire, not inside trapped under something!

Poor Colin. I know how he feels. It's a horrible thing to see your partner (or indeed anyone you love) lying helpless on a bed wired up to machines with a machine breathing for you. That happened to me with John and I still can't watch a TV programme when someone's on a breathing machine. That quiet thump...thump....thump.. makes me feel sick even now.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Thanks for that Emma. It all sounds horrendous and that Clark was even luckier than I first thought. The newspaper report made it sound like he was outside when it went on fire, not inside trapped under something!
> 
> Poor Colin. I know how he feels. It's a horrible thing to see your partner (or indeed anyone you love) lying helpless on a bed wired up to machines with a machine breathing for you. That happened to me with John and I still can't watch a TV programme when someone's on a breathing machine. That quiet thump...thump....thump.. makes me feel sick even now.


 
yes i agree eileen the newspaper made it sound like clark wasnt in the building 

we now know why he is so poorly poor guy 

i went through it with lewis when he was a tiny baby 4 months old 

my doctors were telling me i was a paranoid young mum and nothing was wrong with my baby till eventually i got refered to childrens ward where they told me he had phnemonia and bronchilitus (sorry on spellings) if he had been left an hour longer he would have died 

i was in hospital for 2 weeks with him 8 days of that he was in intensive care 

The dotors at the hospital went to town on my GP's so i didnt have to even say anything to them 

but since then if i have ever called needing an appointment for lewis they do a 100% check on him leaving no stones unturned 

i am lucky though since that the only real illnesses he has had have been scarlet fever and chicken pox


----------



## feorag

That sounds horrendous Emma! A 4 month old baby is so tiny. I bet you look back now and wonder how you got through it?

You know I remember years ago reading somewhere that doctors should listen to mothers more, because they are forgetting that no-one knows a child better than its mother! Doctors are too fond of drawing their own conclusions about a child, even though they barely know it. 

I remember when I read that article thinking that when Iain (being blonde and fair skinned) was ill, he instantly turned a parchment colour and under his eyes went violet almost immediately, so he looked ill. Elise on the other hand being dark skinned never changed colour when she was ill and always looked the picture of health, so it took a bit more convincing with doctors when she was ill that she actually _was_ ill.

My friend's son was a bad birth and the midwife had no forceps (home delivery). He projectile vomitted all his baby life and he never smiled, ever. My friend was constantly back and forward to the doctor telling him there was something wrong and the doctor saying Philip had a delicate stomach and he'd be all right when he outgrew it! Eventually, when he was about 9 months old, she got a referral to hospital where they found that his skull hadn't 'interlocked' when he was born, but the bones had hit 'head on' causing the problem of her not being able to get him out! This had created a fusion problem which was causing him constant pain. They cut his little head open from ear to ear and operated on him. Poor lad has never been 'normal' and has learning difficulties, but the day he smiled at his mother was the day she knew she'd been right all along!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That sounds horrendous Emma! A 4 month old baby is so tiny. I bet you look back now and wonder how you got through it?
> 
> You know I remember years ago reading somewhere that doctors should listen to mothers more, because they are forgetting that no-one knows a child better than its mother! Doctors are too fond of drawing their own conclusions about a child, even though they barely know it.
> 
> I remember when I read that article thinking that when Iain (being blonde and fair skinned) was ill, he instantly turned a parchment colour and under his eyes went violet almost immediately, so he looked ill. Elise on the other hand being dark skinned never changed colour when she was ill and always looked the picture of health, so it took a bit more convincing with doctors when she was ill that she actually _was_ ill.
> 
> My friend's son was a bad birth and the midwife had no forceps (home delivery). He projectile vomitted all his baby life and he never smiled, ever. My friend was constantly back and forward to the doctor telling him there was something wrong and the doctor saying Philip had a delicate stomach and he'd be all right when he outgrew it! Eventually, when he was about 9 months old, she got a referral to hospital where they found that his skull hadn't 'interlocked' when he was born, but the bones had hit 'head on' causing the problem of her not being able to get him out! This had created a fusion problem which was causing him constant pain. They cut his little head open from ear to ear and operated on him. Poor lad has never been 'normal' and has learning difficulties, but the day he smiled at his mother was the day she knew she'd been right all along!


 

yeah i know they dont listens to mums though specially not young ones i wasnt really that young either i was 21/22

lewis is the same he has olive skin like me and was such a happy baby always smiling and cooing away he was severly dehydrated as he stopped eating and wouldnt even take his milk  but oh no he was fine according to the doctor cos he was still cooing and smiling :bash:

I had a really difficult birth with lewis too i went 2 weeks over with him even though they kept putting dates back they wouldnt have he was just a small baby ............

i went into labour on the thursday night having contractions..........midwifes kept putting me off going in saying my waters hadnt broke i didnt need to go till then...........eventually early hours on tues morn i couldnt bare it no more i had to go in contrations were irregular and so darn painfull.....i got to the hossi at 5am was left waiting outside in the car park for half an hour on my hands an knees as noone was answering door even though they knew we were on our way 

got in there was examined was 3cm dialated.........asked me if i wanted pain relief i said nicely of course i effin do lol 

she gave me more pethadine than she should cos she was due to knock off and dint wanna stay to see my birth through grrrrrrrr this slowed down my contrations again and led to the start of the difficulties

at 1pm i was checked by a trainee she went away and left me bleeding.......my mum called a midwife back to ask why i was bleeding thats where the chaos started 

placenta was abrupting...........she tried to break my waters bone dry so they got me through to delivery...........i was given an epidoodle as it was now 5pm they put a drip in to speed the contractions up which caused more harm my temp went up to nearly boiling point lew was in distress kept having to check oxygen an his heart as he was a star gazer 

so eventually i was taken into theater for a c section but didnt have to have it as he came further down the birth canal so they grabbed him with faucepes 

thats why i never want more children :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Oh when he was born thankfully he didnt need to be rescusetated but he was very wrinkly with being so over due lol he wieghed 5 1b


----------



## Emmaj

this is the only pic i have in face bucket that shows how olive his skin is lol 

and the other is to show thank gawd he looks like me an not his dad 

lew is stood in front of me he was 2 days off 5 on these pictures 



















found these 2 as well 

only time you will every see me in a frock and only wore it cos i had to LOL


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Clark!! And poor Colin  If any of you speak to Colin, give him my best... 

My mom was the same with me, Emma... For years she was telling the doctors that there was something wrong wih me. I was too small and ate like a horse. They said I was just petite. No tests. Nothing. And then when I was 11, I got really sick. High fevers, vomiting, etc etc etc. I was rushed into the emergency room and as soon as we walked through the door, people were asking if Mom had diabetes in the family. Turned out I had caught e coli and that knocked my diabetes into over drive and had me in a walking coma. My PH level was 6.9 and anything below 7.0 should be in a coma. I was still sorta walking. My doctor said that he believes I was diabetic for most of my life before that, but the e coli made it just too much for my body to handle and it started shutting down. Even my kidneys were failing there for a while.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Poor Clark!! And poor Colin  If any of you speak to Colin, give him my best...
> 
> My mom was the same with me, Emma... For years she was telling the doctors that there was something wrong wih me. I was too small and ate like a horse. They said I was just petite. No tests. Nothing. And then when I was 11, I got really sick. High fevers, vomiting, etc etc etc. I was rushed into the emergency room and as soon as we walked through the door, people were asking if Mom had diabetes in the family. Turned out I had caught e coli and that knocked my diabetes into over drive and had me in a walking coma. My PH level was 6.9 and anything below 7.0 should be in a coma. I was still sorta walking. My doctor said that he believes I was diabetic for most of my life before that, but the e coli made it just too much for my body to handle and it started shutting down. Even my kidneys were failing there for a while.


 
yups its crazy 

my mum couldnt understand my doc's lack of interest in the fact my baby was ill as when i was a bub he was fantastic with me 

i was a very poorly baby too used to have fits was treated as epileptic till i was 10 years old, got asthma at 2 years old an all the allergies with the cronic asthma too 

he was fantstic with me 

but showed no interest in my baby 

he retired shortly after what happened with lewis


----------



## vicky1804

I dont know alot of people on here but wish Colin and Clark all my best.

Quick cat question guys
Ok kitty has a name, we decided on Jacob, well Jake for short.
On Sunday the lady we got him from didnt give him much to eat with him having to travel. When we got him home I put down half a tin of food with some dry mixed in. That all went, put the other half down for him yesterday with a bowl of dry thinking that he could have something during the day if he wanted. Got in last night and the wet food looked barely touched but most of the dry had gone. Got up this morning and it was still there so I threw it out and only put a 1/4 tin down mixed with dry and somemore dry for him.
If he starts favouring the dry can I put him on a total dry diet so long as its complete?
If thats ok is there a complete food that anyone would recommend?


----------



## Shell195

vicky1804 said:


> I dont know alot of people on here but wish Colin and Clark all my best.
> 
> Quick cat question guys
> Ok kitty has a name, we decided on Jacob, well Jake for short.
> On Sunday the lady we got him from didnt give him much to eat with him having to travel. When we got him home I put down half a tin of food with some dry mixed in. That all went, put the other half down for him yesterday with a bowl of dry thinking that he could have something during the day if he wanted. Got in last night and the wet food looked barely touched but most of the dry had gone. Got up this morning and it was still there so I threw it out and only put a 1/4 tin down mixed with dry and somemore dry for him.
> If he starts favouring the dry can I put him on a total dry diet so long as its complete?
> If thats ok is there a complete food that anyone would recommend?


 
Dried food is more concentrated as tinned food contains more than 60% water but stick with one of the premium brands as they contain a higher meat content and less additives.I use Franks Progold and Eileen(Feorag) uses Costcos own Kirklands food. James wellbeloved(JWB) is also an excellent food. Iams is very controversial as they do test on animals so perhaps stay away from that. Another good food is Proplan. There are so many to choose from so listen to others suggestions then make your own mind up. I would stay away from the ones like Gocat and Whiskas as they contain little meat and lots of colourants and additives.
Welcome to the world of cats:2thumb:


----------



## vicky1804

Thanks
Franks seems to be the easiest to find online. Do you mind if I ask where you get yours and what you pay? Im thinking il only need the 3kg bag with only having the one cat. Sounds like it might be better for him. That tinned stuff looks horrid 
I take with it being more concentrated he wont eat as much?


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon all  Im off to my friends daughters dog training class party then going to the sanctuary to weigh hedgehogs etc etc. so I think it will be a late night.


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo sounds fun lol 

im gonna sort tea out shortly and im at rehersal tonight


----------



## _jake_

I'm getting a kitten!. Any general info guys?. Apparently it has to be a girl as they're more 'loving'?.


----------



## Shell195

vicky1804 said:


> Thanks
> Franks seems to be the easiest to find online. Do you mind if I ask where you get yours and what you pay? Im thinking il only need the 3kg bag with only having the one cat. Sounds like it might be better for him. That tinned stuff looks horrid
> I take with it being more concentrated he wont eat as much?


 
Hi Vicky, the food is very concentrated so you dont feed as much or he will get fat. My friend owns the business that imports the food and I took part in the long trial she did before she brought it over. It is an excellent food and even the cats we feed at the sanctuary seem to enjoy it
Heres the website so you can look at prices and products.
Dog Food and Cat Food - Frank's Pro Gold Premium Pet Food


----------



## feorag

OMG Emma, your labour sounds horrendous!! My labour with Iain was pretty easy really. My contractions were all in my back - never felt a thing in the frontal area until about an hour before he arrived, but my waters never broke with either of my children - both times the nurse had to do it 'manually' The only complication with Iain was that I had to have manual removal of the placenta and during that they tore me and so I had to have stitches :roll: 

With Elise the complication was that she was lying back to back with me, so they warned me I would suffer a lot of pain because she would be putting pressure on my spine. The cord was over her shoulder so she twisted mid-delivery and kinda came out sideways, which meant I had to have an episiotomy. I pushed so hard I ruptured all the blood vessels in my face and when my doc visited me the next day he thought I had German Measles! :lol2:

Jen, sounds like you're lucky to be here! :gasp:

Vicky Shell's right - given the choice a lot of cats prefer dried food. My siamese and orientals all much preferred dried food and used to look at us as if we'd made a terrible mistake if we mixed wet food in theirs, whereas the Somalis were the opposite and would look at us in the same way if they were given a bowl of dried food without a little bit of wet food mixed in! :lol2: Pro Plan is pretty good food - we used that for quite a few years before Costco arrived.


_jake_ said:


> I'm getting a kitten!. Any general info guys?. Apparently it has to be a girl as they're more 'loving'?.


No idea who told you that, but I don't believe it!! In my own experience you can't beat a male neuter for being affectionate and entertaining. If I hadn't started breeding I wouldn't have had a female in the house!

It wasn't until we brought in a female that all hell broke loose in our house! :lol2:


----------



## vicky1804

Shell195 said:


> Hi Vicky, the food is very concentrated so you dont feed as much or he will get fat. My friend owns the business that imports the food and I took part in the long trial she did before she brought it over. It is an excellent food and even the cats we feed at the sanctuary seem to enjoy it
> Heres the website so you can look at prices and products.
> Dog Food and Cat Food - Frank's Pro Gold Premium Pet Food


Thank you
Would I limit what I put down or since he still needs to put on weight let him eat what he wants then limit it when hes at a better weight?


----------



## feorag

I would be inclined to let him 'ad lib' his food until he gets the weight on and you see him the size you are happy with. Then you can work out how much he's eating and then put down what he needs to maintain that weight without getting any fatter.


----------



## Amalthea

Here are four of the pics from the photoshoot today (I've got another, but don't have it handy at the moment).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Here are four of the pics from the photoshoot today (I've got another, but don't have it handy at the moment).
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Wow Jen you look stunning, I think Gary is going to be a very happy chappy:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

He's seen these ones...  The one that is specifically for him isn't up yet 

And THANX!!


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwwwwww jen you look gorgas hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx very much  it was great fun! Will get the last one up asap. We had to tell Gary that we only got one cd for the pics, so I didn't have to sit and go through them with him. My friend uploaded these ones to FB.

Quick kitty question (*shock* *horror*)... The past two night Bindi has pissed in our bed, while we are in it!!! Any ideas on why and what we can do?


----------



## Emmaj

is she spayed jen ?

sorry memory like a sieve :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Jen those photos are fabulous and you look beautiful. I love the last one - your eyes are stunning on that one and the black & white one because it is slightly more dramatic.

As far as Miss Bindi goes - naughty girl :bash: - as Emma says, is she spayed, cos I can't remember either?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Jen those photos are fabulous and you look beautiful. I love the last one - your eyes are stunning on that one and the black & white one because it is slightly more dramatic.
> 
> As far as Miss Bindi goes - naughty girl :bash: - as Emma says, is she spayed, cos I can't remember either?


Eileen thankies :flrt::flrt::flrt:

i gots my card and diary :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

That's great that they arrived safely Emma. It's quite a nice diary, but I had no use for it! Carry too much in my handbag anyway! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That's great that they arrived safely Emma. It's quite a nice diary, but I had no use for it! Carry too much in my handbag anyway! :roll:


 
yeah its lovely :flrt::flrt:

i have put the kids birthdays in already hee hee


----------



## feorag

I'm waiting for my Vistaprint calendar to arrive.

Every year I wait until I see they are offering them 'free' (which of course they aren't totally free, but it's the setting up fee that you pay, which isn't much) and then I design my own, using photographs from the previous year and put all my birthdays and memorable dates in. It usually works out at just under £5 posted off, which I still think is cheap considering it's a professionally produced calender but with photographs of my own choice!

I also did Elise one last year and this year too as part of her Chrissy pressy!


----------



## Emmaj

ooooo cool 

i would completely loose track of days and months if i didnt have my diary :blush: im so bloomin forgetful of things 

never used to be i blame it on having children :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

vicky1804 said:


> Thank you
> Would I limit what I put down or since he still needs to put on weight let him eat what he wants then limit it when hes at a better weight?


I totally agree with Eileens post





feorag said:


> I would be inclined to let him 'ad lib' his food until he gets the weight on and you see him the size you are happy with. Then you can work out how much he's eating and then put down what he needs to maintain that weight without getting any fatter.


Great advice



Amalthea said:


> Thanx very much  it was great fun! Will get the last one up asap. We had to tell Gary that we only got one cd for the pics, so I didn't have to sit and go through them with him. My friend uploaded these ones to FB.
> 
> *Quick kitty question (*shock* *horror*)... The past two night Bindi has pissed in our bed, while we are in it!!! Any ideas on why and what we can do?*




I think she is spayed isnt she. Maybe keep her out of the bedroom for a bit, naughty girl :bash: Could anything of upset her ?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I totally agree with Eileens post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great advice
> 
> [/B]
> 
> I think she is spayed isnt she. Maybe keep her out of the bedroom for a bit, naughty girl :bash: Could anything of upset her ?


she could just be being lazy and wanting to stay in the warm 

siku pee'd on my bed the other day as he couldnt be bothered to get off the warm bed to go to the litter tray 

i have started folding the duvet back in a morning now so he goes and gets inside his hollowed out pillow he made as a bed lol


----------



## Shell195

Hi Emma are you ok??


----------



## Emmaj

Yeah im good 

my face has flared up again grrrrrrrrrrrr i think i know why though :whistling2:


im a bit pidoff about something i have just been told too but hey ho 


Hows you hun ?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah Bindi is spayed. She's just being a shit! Getting locked out of the bedroom tonight by herself. The GOOD kids can stay snuggled in bed with mom and dad!

Thanx, Eileen! I really like how my eyes have turned out, as well  was such a good day!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah Bindi is spayed. She's just being a shit! Getting locked out of the bedroom tonight by herself. The GOOD kids can stay snuggled in bed with mom and dad!
> 
> Thanx, Eileen! I really like how my eyes have turned out, as well  was such a good day!!


 
Ive just shown Sophie your photos and she was like Oh my God shes beautiful:no1: My son also has peek while I was showing Sophie and he said COR shes fit:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yeah Bindi is spayed. She's just being a shit! Getting locked out of the bedroom tonight by herself. The GOOD kids can stay snuggled in bed with mom and dad!


She's a naughty girl, so she is, but I'm wondering _why_ she did it? :roll:


----------



## Shell195

I have posted my christmas cards out today after I picked up my new baby fuzzy ratlet:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive just shown Sophie your photos and she was like Oh my God shes beautiful:no1: My son also has peek while I was showing Sophie and he said COR shes fit:lol2:


:lol2: Tell them both that I said "Thanx" :blush:

I, too, want to know why Bindi peed on the bed. She has been acting naughty lately, though. Pooing and peeing by the front door. It started when we got a new litter box, cuz theirs was falling apart. This one has a flappy door on it. Could that be it?!?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> :lol2: Tell them both that I said "Thanx" :blush:
> 
> I, too, want to know why Bindi peed on the bed. She has been acting naughty lately, though. Pooing and peeing by the front door. It started when we got a new litter box, cuz theirs was falling apart. This one has a flappy door on it. Could that be it?!?


Yeps most definately, peg the door open or take it off until she is used to it


----------



## Amalthea

Here's the last pic:










Her old litter box was like this one, just without the door. We got one with a door, so maybe Diesel would stay out of it.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Here's the last pic:
> 
> image
> 
> Her old litter box was like this one, just without the door. We got one with a door, so maybe Diesel would stay out of it.


 

Im sure Gary will adore his christmas present:no1: You are very photogenic:2thumb:

It could be the door putting her off. My cat trays have a huge overhang but no door and I face them all to the wall which stops the dogs getting in
Im thinking she doesnt like the door so maybe leave it pegged open until she knows its her new toilet which will save further accidents. Cats are like men, creatures of habit:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ooh, Jen - you look like a naughty secretary! I bet Gary will love that! :2thumb:

I agree with Shell, she probably doesn't like the new litter tray flap thing and is registering her disapproval. I'd string it up until she maybe gets used to it.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Here's the last pic:
> 
> image
> 
> Her old litter box was like this one, just without the door. We got one with a door, so maybe Diesel would stay out of it.


 
hee hee i love it how you post a gorgas pic of you then talk about litter trays under it :no1::lol2:

fantastic pic gary will definately love it : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here all on my own and very bored:bash:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Im sat here all on my own and very bored:bash:


Hi, I'm sat here feeling happy that my exams are over and I can do pointless stuff for a while without feeling guilty :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

i have been soooooooooooo bored all day still am now  

that bored im watching the variety show :gasp:

skunks are stuffing faces dogs crashed out kittens hoggin radiators :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm recording it cos I just wanna watch the ones I wanna see, not all the dross in between. I'm really looking forward to seeing Diversity!


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> I'm recording it cos I just wanna watch the ones I wanna see, not all the dross in between. I'm really looking forward to seeing Diversity!


I love Diversity!! :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

yeah i cant wait to see them either 

there seems to be some pretty good acts lined up actually


----------



## Shell195

Im watching it too:whistling2: Maybe I should ring you before I do the rats n stuff:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

yeah sure if ya wanna lol 

does anyone else think miley cyrus looks like stacey slater the way she is dressed and her hair lol


----------



## Emmaj

Emmaj said:


> yeah sure if ya wanna lol
> 
> does anyone else think miley cyrus looks like stacey slater the way she is dressed and her hair lol


 
ooops dint mean to add the thumbs down thing ha ha clyde stepped on keyboard :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeah sure if ya wanna lol
> 
> does anyone else think miley cyrus looks like stacey slater the way she is dressed and her hair lol


 
As I dont watch Eastenders I had to google her name :lol2: Emma I will do in a minute just need a brew


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> As I dont watch Eastenders I had to google her name :lol2: Emma I will do in a minute just need a brew


 
okies well will sign out of here for now cos otherwise will overheat if leave it on floor signed in ha ha 

speak to ya shortly and back in a bit other peeps :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I'll have to try and sort out the litter box, then. She is still getting locked out of the bedroom tonight  Gotta have my Lou hot water bottle, and Kallie NEEDS her Gary, but Bindi just harrasses us in bed, anyways 

I am having the secretary pic printed onto a mousemat for Gary to take to work with him.  I think he'll be happy


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Well, I'll have to try and sort out the litter box, then. She is still getting locked out of the bedroom tonight  Gotta have my Lou hot water bottle, and Kallie NEEDS her Gary, but Bindi just harrasses us in bed, anyways
> 
> I am having the secretary pic printed onto a mousemat for Gary to take to work with him.  I think he'll be happy


 
LOL yes im sure he will be very happy jen hee hee cant see him doing much work though he will be too busy ooogle his mouse mat :lol2:


Ooooo shell we are sick lol for debating the size of a dead wolf :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo shell we are sick lol for debating the size of a dead wolf :whistling2::lol2:


Ya what???

Well I've just about caught up with the end of the R.V. Performance. I loved Diversity and that group acrobatting through the rings (can't remember their names) Peter Kaye, as always brilliant, Jason Manford pretty good. FF through Miley Cyrus, but yes I get what you mean Emma about her looking like her from Eastenders!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ya what???
> 
> Well I've just about caught up with the end of the R.V. Performance. I loved Diversity and that group acrobatting through the rings (can't remember their names) Peter Kaye, as always brilliant, Jason Manford pretty good. FF through Miley Cyrus, but yes I get what you mean Emma about her looking like her from Eastenders!


have a looksie on the is this wolf real thread that shell started in the exotic section lol 

yes im glad it wasnt just me thinking that she looked liked stacey slater lol


----------



## fenwoman

Is it any wonder I think that the majority of pet owners are plain stupid? This afternoon I popped out to get some bits from town. While I was there, I went to see what sort of things the 'farmfoods' freezer place sold. (crappo ready meals mainly). I got talking to the girl on the till and mentioned my cats. She said she had 3 cats but one might have to be put to sleep soon. I expressed sorrrow and asked why. She said. My mum noticed she wasn't quite herself and thought she'd been fighting but when she looked at her she had 'a bad stomach', all sort of, ' bad' on her stomach, and she says she might have been hit by a car so we are taking her to a vet tomorrow. I asked how long she'd had her 'bad stomach' for and she said "3 days" :bash::gasp:
I'm afraid me being me let rip. I told the girl that the cat might have internal bleeding and be in agony. She said "no she's alright in herself as she is purring like mad" I hit the roof and said that cats purr when they are in agony. I asked her, if she'd had a child who was hit by a car on the road, would she leave him for 3 days before taking him to a hospital? Old couple in the queue behind me said "I hope not", and told her the cat needed to be seen by a vet right away. Stupid till person didn't know of any vets, (there are 3 in town) didn't know what time they opened, or where they were. I was so bloody angry, I told her that this poor cat might be laying in absolute agony, with broken pelvis, and possible internal bleeding for the last 3 days. At which point she said "oh don't, you are going to make me cry as it's upsetting me". To which, yours truly in her compassionate way simply said, "well frankly, I don't particularly care if you are upset. I'm bloody upset thinking about a cat which is possibly badly injured and in pain, which is just being left in agony for days on end, until someone gets around to taking her to a bloody vet. She can't take herself off to seek help. That's your bloody job!!".
I was livid. It spoiled what had otherwise been a fairly relaxed and pleasant day for me and all evening long, I'm wondering if the poor thing has been seen by a vet yet or has to do another 24 hours in pain. I'm getting so that I really don't like humans much at all and tend to just assume that the majority of pet owners are truly as thick as pig poo when it comes to pet care.
I hope I upset her enough that it's played on her mind and she takes it to the vet tonight.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Is it any wonder I think that the majority of pet owners are plain stupid? This afternoon I popped out to get some bits from town. While I was there, I went to see what sort of things the 'farmfoods' freezer place sold. (crappo ready meals mainly). I got talking to the girl on the till and mentioned my cats. She said she had 3 cats but one might have to be put to sleep soon. I expressed sorrrow and asked why. She said. My mum noticed she wasn't quite herself and thought she'd been fighting but when she looked at her she had 'a bad stomach', all sort of bad on her stomach and she says shemight have been hit by a car so we are taking her to a vet tomorrow. I asked how long she'd had her 'bad stomach' for and she said "3 days" :bash::gasp:
> I'm afraid me being me let rip. I told the girl that the cat might have internal bleeding and be in agony. She said "no she's alright in herself as she is purring like mad" I hit the roof and said that cats purr when they are in agony. I asked her if she had a child who was hit by a car on the road, would she leave him for 3 days before taking him to a hospital? Old couoke in the queue behind me said "I hope not" and told her the cat needed to be seen by a vet right away. Stupid till person didn't know of any vets (there are 3 in town) didn't know what time they opened or where they were. I was so bloody angry I told her that this poor cat might be laying in absolute agony with broken pelvis and possible internal bleeding for the last 3 days. At which point she said "oh don't, you are going to make me cry as it's upsetting me" to which, yours truly in her compassionate way simply said "well frankly, I don't particularly care if you are upset. I'm bloody upset thinking about a cat which is possibly badly injured and in pain, which is just being left in agony for days on end until someone gets around to taking her to a bloody vet. She can't take herself off to seek help. That's your bloody job!!".
> I was livid. It spoiled what had otherwise been a fairly relaxed and pleasant day for me and all evening long, I'm wondering if the poor thing has been seen by a vet yet or has to do another 24 hours in pain. I'm getting so that I really don't like humans much at all and tend to just assume that the majority of pet owners are truly as thick as pig poo when it comes to pet care.
> I hope I upset her enough that it's played on her mind and she takes it to the vet tonight.


 
there are too many out there like that  

oh the cats been hit by a car will take it to the vets when i have time :bash:

my mum cant figure out why i prefer my animals to people..........i totally agree with you pam people just dont have a clue


----------



## Shell195

:no1: Well said Pam,lots of pet owners make me mad too. I can never understand when they dont know of a vet or even bother to find one when its needed. I bet they dont take this attitude with doctors and hospitals :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :no1: Well said Pam,lots of pet owners make me mad too. I can never understand when they dont know of a vet or even bother to find one when its needed. I bet they dont take this attitude with doctors and hospitals :devil:


 
have you seen the wolf thread shell:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm with you on that too Pam - I'd have 'done my dinger' too if someone had told me that!!! I just don't understand the mentality, "well it 'seems' OK", "it's still eating" "it's still purring" so it must be OK, but they can see visibly that it's not - what do they think is going to happen?? :devil:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> - what do they think is going to happen?? :devil:


 It'll get better/It'll die. Either way it hasn't cost them any money by way of vet bills.


----------



## Shell195

A few years ago when we were Cats Protection someone rang saying that a cat had been screaming all night in their front garden and didnt look well. They rang the RSPCA who said it will probably be having kittens just leave it alone and it will go away. I drove over to have a look and picked up the poor cat that had obvious injuries and took him to the vet but sadly he was PTS to save further suffering. I then went door knocking until I found the owner who was really upset. Then there was the case of a report of an injured cat on the central reservation, the RSPCA turned out but wouldnt stop to help as it was to busy so they observed the cat and failed to help. Yet again I turned out(welfare officer) and stopped the traffic and the cat scuttled under the car and into the engine.I then spent 20 minutes coaxing it far enough out to grab him. He was taken to the vet and had a broken leg. He was lucky enough to be chipped and was eventually reunited with his delighted owners. Who needs bad owners with a society like this:devil:


----------



## feorag

Don't you mean a society (which is supposed to help society) like that??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Don't you mean a society (which is supposed to help society) like that??


 
No I meant Royal *society* for the prevention of cruelty to animals


----------



## feorag

Yes, that's what I meant! I wasn't sure when you said 'society' you were referring to people in general, but you obviously were referring to 'that' society.

Well I don't know what everyone else's weather is like, but it's a miserable, dull, dreich, wet, windy, sleety, snowy day up here! :sad:

Not looking forward to going home and walking Skye in this with Daniel in tow!


----------



## Emmaj

yeah has been snowing here and keeps trying too 

i dont likes snow :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Aaah I see Eileen, I got a bit confused (as you know it doesnt take much:lol2

Our weather is cold but sunny. Ive just got back from taking sophie to the doctors and after insisting she stayed quiet so she wasnt rude to him I sort of got angry and could hear myself becoming louder and louder:blush: I think this was a case of do as I say and not as I do:whistling2: At least he did as he was told this time:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Aaah I see Eileen, I got a bit confused (as you know it doesnt take much:lol2
> 
> Our weather is cold but sunny. Ive just got back from taking sophie to the doctors and after insisting she stayed quiet so she wasnt rude to him I sort of got angry and could hear myself becoming louder and louder:blush: I think this was a case of do as I say and not as I do:whistling2: At least he did as he was told this time:lol2:


I can imagine you being pretty scarey when your angry shell :lol2:


----------



## feorag

What's wrong with Sophie Shell. I'm sure you've probably mentioned it, but my senior memory can't hold things for long nowadays! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Im minged out ewwwwwwwww

have just fed the corns and all the effin pinkies popped on me eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww

2 of them are doing fantastic looking like baby corns instead of worms keeping their feeds down 

but one of them keeps regurging  so im not holding out much hope for it but alas i will keep trying with the lil worm


----------



## Shell195

She has awful period problems and her last one has now lasted 8 weeks. The doctor keeps changing her pill but none help so the pharmacist suggested family planning, we went there on Monday night and the Gyne specialist nurse made some reccommendations to tell the doctor and said he would prescribe over the phone. Wrong, he insisted on seeing her and then tried to back track. Its so frustrating and upsetting as its taking over her life.:devil:


----------



## feorag

Yuk! That sounds horrendous! Periods every month for a week or so is bad enough, but no way should they go on for that length of time! She must be well fed up with it all. So did the doc listen to the suggestions and do something eventually then?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> She has awful period problems and her last one has now lasted 8 weeks. The doctor keeps changing her pill but none help so the pharmacist suggested family planning, we went there on Monday night and the Gyne specialist nurse made some reccommendations to tell the doctor and said he would prescribe over the phone. Wrong, he insisted on seeing her and then tried to back track. Its so frustrating and upsetting as its taking over her life.:devil:


doctors are bloomin useless at times :devil:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Emma, me scary, as if :whistling2: Actually its a family trait I think and we all have it. We take so much off people then lose it totally:bash: I was actually quite calm today considering.......................................


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yuk! That sounds horrendous! Periods every month for a week or so is bad enough, but no way should they go on for that length of time! She must be well fed up with it all. So did the doc listen to the suggestions and do something eventually then?


I have the inplant thingy in my arm............i can go for 6-8 months without having a period but oh boy when i do its a blooming good one :devil: im usually in agony for a week


----------



## feorag

Yeh, I'm like that - I take so much because I hate confrontation, but then I get past the stage of worrying about upsetting people because I'm so upset myself and then I tend to go for it. I'm always much better at sticking up for other people than myself though!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Emma, me scary, as if :whistling2: Actually its a family trait I think and we all have it. We take so much off people then lose it totally:bash: I was actually quite calm today considering.......................................


 
Hee hee well with all the animals you have to be calm LOL 

i have been sat talking to the baby corns asking them nicely to open their mouths for aunty Em please :whistling2::blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ARRRRRGHHHHHHHH we have snow again great whooping flakes :devil:


it bets not be snowing on sunday :devil:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yuk! That sounds horrendous! Periods every month for a week or so is bad enough, but no way should they go on for that length of time! She must be well fed up with it all. So did the doc listen to the suggestions and do something eventually then?


 
The Gyne nurse said to get Nisterosterone(thats rubbish spelling lol) 5mg 3 times a day for 3 weeks as it will stop the bleeding completely then she has to go back to family planning and they will give her a pill which will regulate her periods. The doctor said this was just covering up the problem but as he couldnt/wouldnt suggest anything else I insisted she got the tablets. He really upset Sophie as he said she couldnt have children in the future until the problem was sorted but he didnt see the need for her to see a specialist:bash: Now can you see why I got angry??


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Hee hee well with all the animals you have to be calm LOL
> 
> i have been sat talking to the baby corns asking them nicely to open their mouths for aunty Em please :whistling2::blush::lol2:


 
I NEVER lose my temper with animals its just people


----------



## Shell195

I want snow:bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yeh, I'm like that - I take so much because I hate confrontation, but then I get past the stage of worrying about upsetting people because I'm so upset myself and then I tend to go for it. I'm always much better at sticking up for other people than myself though!


 

Me too, when it comes to me I just sit there and take it:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The Gyne nurse said to get Nisterosterone(thats rubbish spelling lol) 5mg 3 times a day for 3 weeks as it will stop the bleeding completely then she has to go back to family planning and they will give her a pill which will regulate her periods. The doctor said this was just covering up the problem but as he couldnt/wouldnt suggest anything else I insisted she got the tablets. He really upset Sophie as he said she couldnt have children in the future until the problem was sorted but he didnt see the need for her to see a specialist:bash: Now can you see why I got angry??


 
yes i bloomin well can gawd wat a up his own ass plick i would have flicked him on the nose shell 



Shell195 said:


> I NEVER lose my temper with animals its just people


nopes me either lol would rather have the animals than people here :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I want snow:bash:


 
come and take mine arggggggggh its coming down thick and fast now too 

lol bonnie is sat on the window sill trying to catch the snow ha ha


----------



## Shell195

I even said to the doctor "Well you wouldnt understand as you are just a man with a bit of knowledge about everything that is why you are just a General practitioner":gasp: Im surprised we still have a doctor tbh


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I even said to the doctor "Well you wouldnt understand as you are just a man with a bit of knowledge about everything that is why you are just a General practitioner":gasp: Im surprised we still have a doctor tbh


lol i dont blame you cos in a sense you were so very right in what you said lol


----------



## Shell195

The sky here is going very white and cloudy so maybe we will get some snow although I doubt it. Its not often we get snow it usually turns to rain very quickly


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The sky here is going very white and cloudy so maybe we will get some snow although I doubt it. Its not often we get snow it usually turns to rain very quickly


tis slowing down a bit again now but the flakes are still hoooje it isnt sticking yet though thank god lol:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I need to get the hoover out soon then Im going to put up the rest of the christmas decorations as its only half done


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I need to get the hoover out soon then Im going to put up the rest of the christmas decorations as its only half done


 
I need to call down to the cash machine and nip in the bank too wasnt hangin around this morn for half an hour for it to open lol as it dosnt open until half past nine 

part timers :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I even said to the doctor "Well you wouldnt understand as you are just a man with a bit of knowledge about everything that is why you are just a General practitioner":gasp: Im surprised we still have a doctor tbh


YOu go girl! :bash: Well done you!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> YOu go girl! :bash: Well done you!:lol2:


He wasnt impressed and told me he had trained for 5 years and had 25 years experiance, I told him I had 50 years experiance as a woman:whistling2:

I am very protective of my kids


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> He wasnt impressed and told me he had trained for 5 years and had 25 years experiance, I told him I had 50 years experiance as a woman:whistling2:
> 
> I am very protective of my kids


LOOOOOOOOOOOOL that made me LOL really loud :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Its flipping freezing out


----------



## Shell195

Ive tidied downstairs, hoovered,mopped,done cat trays, 2 loads of washing and have the tumble drier on. Im feeding the dogs shortly. 


Its nice and warm in here


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive tidied downstairs, hoovered,mopped,done cat trays, 2 loads of washing and have the tumble drier on. Im feeding the dogs shortly.
> 
> 
> Its nice and warm in here


 
aye im starting to warm up now with my cuppa an the fire on :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

That lil corn has regurged again  got the pink down again but for how long who knows 


wouldnt mind it did ok with the 1st 2


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> That lil corn has regurged again  got the pink down again but for how long who knows
> 
> 
> wouldnt mind it did ok with the 1st 2


 


It must be so frustrating


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It must be so frustrating


 
yups but i aint gonna give up on the lil worm :2thumb:

i did tell it that its extremely rude to spit its food back out :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

god if anyone was to hear me talking to the lil corns they would think i was completely mental never mind just insane :blush::lol2:


----------



## ditta

got my dennis card this morning:flrt::flrt::flrt: im loving it lots thanks shell


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> got my dennis card this morning:flrt::flrt::flrt: im loving it lots thanks shell


 
At least someones arrived:lol2:


----------



## vicky1804

Woo hoo look at the snow its great but bloody freezing and its take me 1 hr 45 min from leaving work to getting home on the bus. Good job oh gona have the hot water on for a bath when I get home!


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> At least someones arrived:lol2:


oh :lol2: well to all who are waiting...........its well worth the wait:flrt:


----------



## vicky1804

Hi Ditta hun
How is everyone? Been ages since we spoke


----------



## Shell195

vicky1804 said:


> Hi Ditta hun
> How is everyone? Been ages since we spoke


Ditta have you had any Clarke updates?


----------



## ditta

vicky1804 said:


> Hi Ditta hun
> How is everyone? Been ages since we spoke


 hey vicky, yes everyone is well here, meanddogsall snuggled on settee tryna keep warm, kittens and baby skunk in bed upstairs and cat is out at her mums, hows you and yours?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ditta have you had any Clarke updates?


 they have changed his sedation meds as the other was making his blood pressure drop, but up until last night he was still under sedation as they tried bringing him round but his coughing isstill bad so hes under lighter sedation but still on machines


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> they have changed his sedation meds as the other was making his blood pressure drop, but up until last night he was still under sedation as they tried bringing him round but his coughing isstill bad so hes under lighter sedation but still on machines


 
Colin must be out of his mind with worry 

So what is Santa bringing you this year??


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Colin must be out of his mind with worry
> 
> So what is Santa bringing you this year??


well apparently the newspaper reported yesterday that clark was in a coma.........but he isnt he is improving just very slowly, colin is devastated he justwants clark to wake up.


santa is so busy this year delivering gifts and cheer to others hes not expected to be visiting us til february, (when we got cash to spend)
so cat and i will wait til then for our pressies:flrt:


----------



## vicky1804

Glad to hear everyones ok.Wish I was in bed snuggled up, bloody freezing
out and iv still gotta get home!
Everyones fine. Moved in with Alex about 6 weeks ago and loving it.
Finally got the guinea pigs indoors were they should be and added a 
gorgeous kitty to our family on Sunday, called him Jacab, Jake for short.
Going to try and get pictures over the weekend. Needs a bit of feeding up, jabs to be on the safe side and microchipped but im head over heels in
love with him already.:flrt: Also already wrapped round his little paw :whip:
My last day at work tomorrow too, cant wait!


----------



## Shell195

vicky1804 said:


> Glad to hear everyones ok.Wish I was in bed snuggled up, bloody freezing
> out and iv still gotta get home!
> Everyones fine. Moved in with Alex about 6 weeks ago and loving it.
> Finally got the guinea pigs indoors were they should be and added a
> gorgeous kitty to our family on Sunday, called him Jacab, Jake for short.
> Going to try and get pictures over the weekend. Needs a bit of feeding up, jabs to be on the safe side and microchipped but im head over heels in
> love with him already.:flrt: Also already wrapped round his little paw :whip:
> My last day at work tomorrow too, cant wait!


 
Ooooh Vicky I didnt know you knew Cat and Ditta. Have you seen their amazing animals too?


----------



## vicky1804

Not had that pleasure yet. We know each other from when I sold them an exo terra that arrived in a few pieces :whistling2:
Love to visit (if im welcome) when I pass my driving test


----------



## Shell195

vicky1804 said:


> Not had that pleasure yet. We know each other from when I sold them an exo terra that arrived in a few pieces :whistling2:
> Love to visit (if im welcome) when I pass my driving test


 
I see.......they are both lovely and their house is magical. Ive only been once but loved every minute:flrt:I must do it again soon if they will have us


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I see.......they are both lovely and their house is magical. Ive only been once but loved every minute:flrt:I must do it again soon if they will have us


 everyone is welcome here, specially dennis owners:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Thankyou

So Vicky what part of the country are you from and is it snowing??


----------



## Emmaj

we have had another few inch of snow and i dont think its finished yet


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> we have had another few inch of snow and i dont think its finished yet


 
Its only snowing lightly here and keeps stopping :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

I have decided that cat meat hum dings 

i aints surprised their poop stinks :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Its only snowing lightly here and keeps stopping :bash:


 
yeah is here too but its sticking now


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeah is here too but its sticking now


 
We get hardly any snow as we are protected its not fair:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> We get hardly any snow as we are protected its not fair:devil:


 
house next door is empty there are windows open upstairs could break in from the inside and you could camp out there while its snowing if you like 

lewis will build snowmen with you and have snowball fights too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> house next door is empty there are windows open upstairs could break in from the inside and you could camp out there while its snowing if you like
> 
> lewis will build snowmen with you and have snowball fights too :lol2:


 
:lol2: I might like snow but only to look at:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I might like snow but only to look at:whistling2:


 
LOL see thats why i only likes it to look at 

i hate going out in it and the devestation and havoc it causes :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

SNOWWWW!!!!! *grins*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> SNOWWWW!!!!! *grins*


 
are you going to go lay in it and make snow angels?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> SNOWWWW!!!!! *grins*


Have you got snow too?


----------



## Amalthea

YUP! And YUP!  

There isn't really enough for snow angels, I'm afraid.  I just tried making a snow ball to toss to Diesel, but it's the fluffy snow, not the compacting snow.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> YUP! And YUP!
> 
> There isn't really enough for snow angels, I'm afraid.  I just tried making a snow ball to toss to Diesel, but it's the fluffy snow, not the compacting snow.


 
tis deep enough here you want me to email you some of ours ?:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh, please!!! *grins*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Oooh, please!!! *grins*


hee hee wouldnt it be fantastic if you could do that ha ha 

then i could send shell some too :2thumb:


----------



## vicky1804

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Thankyou
> 
> So Vicky what part of the country are you from and is it snowing??


Im from the North East not too far from Newcastle and Sunderland.
Yes we got snow, been on and off all day, definatly settling and really icy, Wasnt sure I was going to make my bus on time so tried to catch another.
Anyway that one didnt turn up so missed my main one, started walking away from stop bus came. So im a little angry at this point, went to ring Alex to see if someone would come and get me. I slipped, fell backwards and hit my head quiet hard. Was seeing stars for a while :crazy:


----------



## Emmaj

vicky1804 said:


> Im from the North East not too far from Newcastle and Sunderland.
> Yes we got snow, been on and off all day, definatly settling and really icy, Wasnt sure I was going to make my bus on time so tried to catch another.
> Anyway that one didnt turn up so missed my main one, started walking away from stop bus came. So im a little angry at this point, went to ring Alex to see if someone would come and get me. I slipped, fell backwards and hit my head quiet hard. Was seeing stars for a while :crazy:


 
now thats another reason i donts like snow..............it makes ya fall over and hurt yaself 

hope your heads ok vicky


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no!! Are you ok, Vicky?!?


----------



## Shell195

Ouch, I hope you are ok Vicky


----------



## Emmaj

Oh shellywellywoooooooooooo 

is you calling me ron when you have doned the wattys ?


----------



## Emmaj

its snowing again here argggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Oh shellywellywoooooooooooo
> 
> *is you calling me ron* when you have doned the wattys ?


 
Whatever floats your boat:whistling2: Hello Ron LOL


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Whatever floats your boat:whistling2: Hello Ron LOL


LOL sort of matches mi pa's name hey Rod an Ron :no1::lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> everyone is welcome here, specially dennis owners:whistling2:


But don't take Dennis with you Shell - you might get out again, but I bet he wouldn't ! :lol2:



vicky1804 said:


> Im from the North East not too far from Newcastle and Sunderland.


I didn't know that Vicky, so come on then, whereabouts cos at least I'll know where it is even if the other won't!! :lol2:

Well, what a day I had. It started with my peaceful morning. Me on the laptop and catching up on my magazine reading and Daniel playing about and then having his morning nap. Then about 11:45 I heard him crying (_very unusual) _he loves his bed and I usually have to wake him up for his lunch. Went upstairs and he was in a high state of distress. Brought him downstairs sat with him on my knee for a few minutes then decided I'd better go get the thermometer and take his temp cos of course you remember he fits when he gets a high temp. Went away to look for the thermo, heard him crying, then he coughed twice and puked just as i got back to him. Checked his temp - fine, but couldn't console him and couldn't get out of him what was wrong. Went to get him a drink and came back to find him lying flat out on his belly in the middle of the living room floor. Picked him up and took him to sit on the settee, whereupon he promptly puked again. He was like a little wrung out dishrag, bless him. So at this point I thought I ought to tell his mum because although he was his normal self this morning she said his temp had gone through the roof again with her on Monday and he'd been ill on Tuesday and she'd had to stay off work. So she started panicking (nearly nicked a customer's ear :lol and started to try and get someone in to take over her customers so she could come home. Dad arrived home first, followed by mum by which time he'd puked again and was still lying on the settee varying between half asleep and crying, poor wee man!

I'd arranged to meet a friend to give her some stuff at the garden centre at 3:30 after I picked up Eve from school, so when both Roz and Paul got home and I saw that Daniel had stopped being sick and was finally dozing off, it was 2:30 so I then had to dash home to walk Skye. It was a lovely sunny bright day as I drove home, temp OoC though. Got home walked into the front of the house, put my waterproof dog walking coat on and walked out the back door and literally 2 minutes after I walked out the sky went black and huge hailstones were driving straight in my face and within 5 minutes I had a white dog and a sore face!! :roll:

Gave skye a quick walk and then dashed back up to Morpeth to the garden centre to meet my friend. What a day! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> But don't take Dennis with you Shell - you might get out again, but I bet he wouldn't ! :lol2:
> 
> I didn't know that Vicky, so come on then, whereabouts cos at least I'll know where it is even if the other won't!! :lol2:
> 
> Well, what a day I had. It started with my peaceful morning. Me on the laptop and catching up on my magazine reading and Daniel playing about and then having his morning nap. Then about 11:45 I heard him crying (_very unusual) _he loves his bed and I usually have to wake him up for his lunch. Went upstairs and he was in a high state of distress. Brought him downstairs sat with him on my knee for a few minutes then decided I'd better go get the thermometer and take his temp cos of course you remember he fits when he gets a high temp. Went away to look for the thermo, heard him crying, then he coughed twice and puked just as i got back to him. Checked his temp - fine, but couldn't console him and couldn't get out of him what was wrong. Went to get him a drink and came back to find him lying flat out on his belly in the middle of the living room floor. Picked him up and took him to sit on the settee, whereupon he promptly puked again. He was like a little wrung out dishrag, bless him. So at this point I thought I ought to tell his mum because although he was his normal self this morning she said his temp had gone through the roof again with her on Monday and he'd been ill on Tuesday and she'd had to stay off work. So she started panicking (nearly nicked a customer's ear :lol and started to try and get someone in to take over her customers so she could come home. Dad arrived home first, followed by mum by which time he'd puked again and was still lying on the settee varying between half asleep and crying, poor wee man!
> 
> I'd arranged to meet a friend to give her some stuff at the garden centre at 3:30 after I picked up Eve from school, so when both Roz and Paul got home and I saw that Daniel had stopped being sick and was finally dozing off, it was 2:30 so I then had to dash home to walk Skye. It was a lovely sunny bright day as I drove home, temp OoC though. Got home walked into the front of the house, put my waterproof dog walking coat on and walked out the back door and literally 2 minutes after I walked out the sky went black and huge hailstones were driving straight in my face and within 5 minutes I had a white dog and a sore face!! :roll:
> 
> Gave skye a quick walk and then dashed back up to Morpeth to the garden centre to meet my friend. What a day! :roll:


 
so you have had quiet the day really eileen :flrt::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Could say that! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Could say that! :lol2:


well hows the child ? is he better?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Could say that! :lol2:


you love your hectic days though eileen you wouldnt be you without them


----------



## feorag

Maybe so, but I'd rather be busy rushing around than worrying myself to death about my friend's son! :lol2:

Also I have to say that it is now confirmed that Skye is frightened of the dark! :roll:

If Baz meets anyone we know when he's out with him at night he growls and barks at them and won't go anywhere near them, so we've been thinking for a while that he doesn't like the dark.

Tonight I decided to take him with me to the garden centre and leave him in the car. When we came back out of course it was pitch black and he didn't want to get out of the car. I called him out and he jumped out, but got straight back in again. He wouldn't go anywhere near my friend, even when she was down on her hunkers so she wasn't looming over him and even when I got down beside her, he still ran back and got in the car. So we went and sat on the edge of the boot and talked to him and poor little fella was shaking! What a drip he is! :lol2:

And now I'm off to bed!!


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen I hope you have a better day tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tonight Clark made some progress! He is now under light sedation, & the tube in his throat has been removed, as have most of his drips. He coughs quite a bit, which makes his arms rear up towards his face. He is reacting when we talk to him, & he opened his eyes 3 times whilst we were there. The nurse told us that when they were removing his thraot tube, he almost pulled it out himself, & when they were tending to his face & drips, he shouted at them to F-off! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Tonight Clark made some progress! He is now under light sedation, & the tube in his throat has been removed, as have most of his drips. He coughs quite a bit, which makes his arms rear up towards his face. He is reacting when we talk to him, & he opened his eyes 3 times whilst we were there. The nurse told us that when they were removing his thraot tube, he almost pulled it out himself, & when they were tending to his face & drips, he shouted at them to F-off! :lol2:


 
Colin that sounds great news. You must have been out of your mind with worry, Im so glad hes responded well and returning to his normal self:no1:
It wont be long and he will be back home where he belongs


----------



## Emmaj

Zoo-Man said:


> Tonight Clark made some progress! He is now under light sedation, & the tube in his throat has been removed, as have most of his drips. He coughs quite a bit, which makes his arms rear up towards his face. He is reacting when we talk to him, & he opened his eyes 3 times whilst we were there. The nurse told us that when they were removing his thraot tube, he almost pulled it out himself, & when they were tending to his face & drips, he shouted at them to F-off! :lol2:


 
awwwwwwwwwww wow col thats fantastic im made up for you :flrt:

So glad that he has shown signs of improvement :flrt:


Hugs to you both (((((((hugs)))))) and healing vibes are still coming your way :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

I've replied on your other thread, but I'll say it again cos it's good to say!

I'm so pleased he's finally turned the corner and no longer needs tubes etc. It's a horrible thing to watch someone you love on machines!

I LOL'd when I read that he'd told the nurses to F-Off though! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning ladies, we have snow but it has frozen solid, I hope the roads have been gritted


----------



## Emmaj

well we have had snow over night...............was snowing lightly this morn 

and its coming down thick again now


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Morning ladies, we have snow but it has frozen solid, I hope the roads have been gritted


our roads well main ones had all been gritted 

if it carries on the way it is now all day we could end up with 3 or 4" or more of snow :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> our roads well main ones had all been gritted
> 
> if it carries on the way it is now all day we could end up with 3 or 4" or more of snow :gasp:


Harness the Huskies and get your sled out:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Harness the Huskies and get your sled out:2thumb:


 
lol will bloomin have to it if carries on LOL 

its calmed off again now


----------



## feorag

We had about an inch of snow last night and it doesn't dseem to have had much added since. I'm off out now to meet a friend for coffee over at the Metro Centre in Gateshead, so I'm hoping the driving is good!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> We had about an inch of snow last night and it doesn't dseem to have had much added since. I'm off out now to meet a friend for coffee over at the Metro Centre in Gateshead, so I'm hoping the driving is good!


 
its coming down heavy again here now lol 

have a nice day eileen : victory::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Thanks for the christmas card Pam. Dennis has just had the big kiss you sent planted on his cute little naked bum:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Hello strangers!! x


----------



## Shell195

Hello you


----------



## Emmaj

hey your the stranger con not us :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Hello you


You post whore you! 12,700 Post's!!!! x


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the walk in centre shortly to have my finger looked at as 2 weeks ago my BTS grabbed it when I was handfeeding him some banana. Its now all blistered and infected and is spreading downwards:bash: Its really itchy too


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> You post whore you! 12,700 Post's!!!! x


 
i know con terrible aint she :gasp::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im off to the walk in centre shortly to have my finger looked at as 2 weeks ago my BTS grabbed it when I was handfeeding him some banana. Its now all blistered and infected and is spreading downwards:bash: Its really itchy too


get it bloomin sorted woman tut 

any bites should be sorted straight away woman LOL


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Im off to the walk in centre shortly to have my finger looked at as 2 weeks ago my BTS grabbed it when I was handfeeding him some banana. Its now all blistered and infected and is spreading downwards:bash: Its really itchy too


whats a BTS?? xx

and emma you have been on for less amount of time yet have more posts' x!


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> whats a BTS?? xx
> 
> and emma you have been on for less amount of time yet have more posts' x!


Blue tongued skink = BTS 


it donts matter how many posts you have :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i thinks your only jealous cos me an shell have more than you:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> Blue tongued skink = BTS
> 
> 
> it donts matter how many posts you have :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> i thinks your only jealous cos me an shell have more than you:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


ahh... eww there ugly little sweety's haha

yes it does because your a post whore!!!!!!!

 dont lieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im only jealouse of you because you have a skunk and shell has a sphynx and you both have bigger houses than me!!!!!!!!!! pah the cheek! :devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::censor:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahh... eww there ugly little sweety's haha
> 
> yes it does because your a post whore!!!!!!!
> 
> dont lieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im only jealouse of you because you have a skunk and shell has a sphynx and you both have bigger houses than me!!!!!!!!!! pah the cheek! :devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::censor:


LOL how can you say my house is bigger than yours ya's aint been here yet ya nutta :lol2::lol2:

connor i dont just have 1 skunk :whistling2::lol2: 

I have 4:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> LOL how can you say my house is bigger than yours ya's aint been here yet ya nutta :lol2::lol2:
> 
> connor i dont just have 1 skunk :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> I have 4:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


i know it is haha we live in a three bedroomed house with no celler or a second upstairs!!!!!

*looks in astounashment (sp?)*

*she didnt?!?!?!*

*oh yes she diiii iiid*

*slap* 

skunksss are mine muahahah

4?!?!?!?!?!?!?

i thought you had: kiami, angel, and albino boy... (forget his name!) x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know it is haha we live in a three bedroomed house with no celler or a second upstairs!!!!!
> 
> *looks in astounashment (sp?)*
> 
> *she didnt?!?!?!*
> 
> *oh yes she diiii iiid*
> 
> *slap*
> 
> skunksss are mine muahahah
> 
> 4?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> i thought you had: kiami, angel, and albino boy... (forget his name!) x


 
siku?

yeah and you always forget about havoc.............the one in my signature on keonas back :bash::lol2:

havoc an angel are black an whites, kaimi is apricot, siku is albino


----------



## vicky1804

feorag said:


> I didn't know that Vicky, so come on then, whereabouts cos at least I'll know where it is even if the other won't!! :lol2:


Im in Easington Colliery near Peterlee, do you know it?

Thank you everyone, im fine. My head is pretty sore this morning.
Sat at work waiting for my bacon sarnie to come, then buffet for dinner and finish at 4.30 to go and get ready for works christmas party then no more work until................................... 4th Jan 2010 :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> siku?
> 
> yeah and you always forget about havoc.............the one in my signature on keonas back :bash::lol2:
> 
> havoc an angel are black an whites, kaimi is apricot, siku is albino


poor little siku... i bet he is prettier than the rest and thats why i forget,,,



:gasp::gasp::gasp: no it cant be! nobody is prettier than MY kiami xx!

RIGHT TEDDY HAS ORDERED HIS CARROTS... HE WANTS HIS SHEETS REMOVED AND CUDDLED RIGHT AWAY AS I CAN HEAR HIM THIMPING IN HIS NEW CAGE!! SO BRB XXXX


----------



## Emmaj

vicky1804 said:


> Im in Easington Colliery near Peterlee, do you know it?
> 
> Thank you everyone, im fine. My head is pretty sore this morning.
> Sat at work waiting for my bacon sarnie to come, then buffet for dinner and finish at 4.30 to go and get ready for works christmas party then no more work until................................... 4th Jan 2010 :2thumb:


im not surprised your head is sore ouch 

lews last day of school yay no more getting up at 6.30 for a couple of weeks :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> poor little siku... i bet he is prettier than the rest and thats why i forget,,,
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp::gasp::gasp: no it cant be! nobody is prettier than MY kiami xx!


 
lol its not siku you forget...........you always remember i have a bino skunk...............its poor havoc my black an white boy you forget i have :lol2:

wouldnt mind lol havoc was my 1st skunk too :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Emmaj said:


> lol its not siku you forget...........you always remember i have a bino skunk...............its poor havoc my black an white boy you forget i have :lol2:
> 
> wouldnt mind lol havoc was my 1st skunk too :lol2:


LOL i dont know why i forget his name i always want to call him micky... you had a B&W named micky didnt you... the one in your avitar i think :S x


----------



## Shell195

Back from the walk in centre and shopping.. The nurse kept peering at my finger and umming and ahing, she then called another nurse in then googled BTS and started saying did you know that they need such and such and started telling me about their care:bash: I was like excuse me what about my finger:whistling2: She then rang my doctor and asked if she should call the tropical school of medicine.The final outcome is I have an appointment at the doctors at 5.30 tonight and the worst of it is he was the one I was shouting at yesterday:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Not good... 

I have recieved a card with a funny nekkid critter on today


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> LOL i dont know why i forget his name i always want to call him micky... you had a B&W named micky didnt you... the one in your avitar i think :S x


 
yipos i did have a mickey 



Shell195 said:


> Back from the walk in centre and shopping.. The nurse kept peering at my finger and umming and ahing, she then called another nurse in then googled BTS and started saying did you know that they need such and such and started telling me about their care:bash: I was like excuse me what about my finger:whistling2: She then rang my doctor and asked if she should call the tropical school of medicine.The final outcome is I have an appointment at the doctors at 5.30 tonight and the worst of it is he was the one I was shouting at yesterday:gasp:


 
hee hee shell how ironic is that 

could only happen to you though :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

vicky1804 said:


> Not had that pleasure yet. We know each other from when I sold them an exo terra that arrived in a few pieces :whistling2:
> Love to visit (if im welcome) when I pass my driving test


you didnt sell ditta an exo, you sold it to me when i was with celli hun, though im sure you remember that now :lol2:

you can visit anytime hun, you and alex are more than welcome x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

talking of things that would only happen once...

we had parked in asda car park, whent shopping and come back only to find a van parked right next to us,,, even i couldnt get into the drivers seat!! so we are trina get out my mum and i only for a man to come and offer to help so we said oh yes please.. andhe gets us out and gets in his car DIRECTLY INFRONT OF WHERE WE WERE PARKED AND DROVE OF... at first i was puzzled and then i was on the floor crying with laughter...! why didnt he just drive off so we could just go straight through his space?! x


----------



## Shell195

The doctor thinks I have a fungal infection in my finger. I asked if it could be ringworm as I had been in contact with a native hog with it. He said he couldnt confirm it but gave me some Daktarin cream to apply twice daily and if it doesnt look any better by Monday I have to go and have swabs taken. He said it looked non infectious and I didnt need to keep it covered up as it needed to have good air circulation. He was very pleasant to me and even asked me if I was well and happy:lol2: My family said he was just scared of me:blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The doctor thinks I have a fungal infection in my finger. I asked if it could be ringworm as I had been in contact with a native hog with it. He said he couldnt confirm it but gave me some Daktarin cream to apply twice daily and if it doesnt look any better by Monday I have to go and have swabs taken. He said it looked non infectious and I didnt need to keep it covered up as it needed to have good air circulation. He was very pleasant to me and even asked me if I was well and happy:lol2: My family said he was just scared of me:blush:


 
LOL that will have been cos you shouted at him shell :lol2:

least you have got it sort of sorted now :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

vicky1804 said:


> Im in Easington Colliery near Peterlee, do you know it?


Yes I know it, but not too well. I seem to remember going to a dog show there many, many years ago when I had the Afghans. I'm a bit further north than you though! :sad:



Shell195 said:


> Back from the walk in centre and shopping.. The nurse kept peering at my finger and umming and ahing, she then called another nurse in then googled BTS and started saying did you know that they need such and such and started telling me about their care:bash: I was like excuse me what about my finger:whistling2: She then rang my doctor and asked if she should call the tropical school of medicine.The final outcome is I have an appointment at the doctors at 5.30 tonight and the worst of it is he was the one I was shouting at yesterday:gasp:
> 
> The doctor thinks I have a fungal infection in my finger. I asked if it could be ringworm as I had been in contact with a native hog with it. He said he couldnt confirm it but gave me some Daktarin cream to apply twice daily and if it doesnt look any better by Monday I have to go and have swabs taken. He said it looked non infectious and I didnt need to keep it covered up as it needed to have good air circulation. He was very pleasant to me and even asked me if I was well and happy:lol2: My family said he was just scared of me:blush:


Bloody Hell Shell that all sounds horrendous, but I hope they can sort it out for you. I think you scared the doctor yesterday so now he's gonna be soooo nice and polite to you! :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> I have recieved a card with a funny nekkid critter on today


:lol2: So did it - what is that tongue doing?? :lol2:

It's a lush card though and I love it! Bless him! :roll2:

On the subject of Dennis I haven't forgotten about his jumper. I got all my wool stash out to see what wool and colours I have and I've got lots of navy DK wool, a big ball of salmon pink (well slightly paler than salmon, but not much), a small amount of black, some pale-ish green, dark brown and some raspbery sorbet pink.

I've also got loads of this 3 shades of blue random Snowflake Chunky wool, so it knits slightly thicker than the other snowflake jumpers I've knit him. I knitted it up to see how it came out and put it on ebay for a £2.50 start or £3.50 Buy it Now and I've just sold it to................ a Sphynx owner for her cat! :lol2:










I've also got loads of this Sirdar Snowflake Chunky Wool too. I knit this cardy up for Ellie, but it only took 3 balls and I had bought 10 originally, so I've got this wool too.










If you don't fancy anything in these colours Shell, you'll have to tell me what colours you want.

.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes I know it, but not too well. I seem to remember going to a dog show there many, many years ago when I had the Afghans. I'm a bit further north than you though! :sad:
> 
> Bloody Hell Shell that all sounds horrendous, but I hope they can sort it out for you. I think you scared the doctor yesterday so now he's gonna be soooo nice and polite to you! :lol2:
> :lol2: So did it - what is that tongue doing?? :lol2:
> 
> It's a lush card though and I love it! Bless him! :roll2:
> 
> On the subject of Dennis I haven't forgotten about his jumper. I got all my wool stash out to see what wool and colours I have and I've got lots of navy DK wool, a big ball of salmon pink (well slightly paler than salmon, but not much), a small amount of black, some pale-ish green, dark brown and some raspbery sorbet pink.
> 
> I've also got loads of this 3 shades of blue random Snowflake Chunky wool, so it knits slightly thicker than the other snowflake jumpers I've knit him. I knitted it up to see how it came out and put it on ebay for a £2.50 start or £3.50 Buy it Now and I've just sold it to................ a Sphynx owner for her cat! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> I've also got loads of this Sirdar Snowflake Chunky Wool too. I knit this cardy up for Ellie, but it only took 3 balls and I had bought 10 originally, so I've got this wool too.
> 
> image
> 
> If you don't fancy anything in these colours Shell, you'll have to tell me what colours you want.
> 
> .


 
Taking the photo of Dennis was harder than I thought so I kept feeding him Whiskas cat treats (he is addicted) which is why he is licking his lips :lol2:
Eileen the photo of the hooded top(bottom photo) can you do him one in stripes like that (narrower of course) as ir looks very cozy:flrt:
Do you still have his measurements?? Also no panic for it, the new year sometime will do
Thankyou:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Taking the photo of Dennis was harder than I thought so I kept feeding him Whiskas cat treats (he is addicted) which is why he is licking his lips :lol2:
> Eileen the photo of the hooded top(bottom photo) can you do him one in stripes like that (narrower of course) as ir looks very cozy:flrt:
> Do you still have his measurements?? Also no panic for it, the new year sometime will do
> Thankyou:flrt:


hee hee shell i gots my card this morning :2thumb:

i opened it on at my mums and she said whats thats :gasp: how effin rude of her :lol2:

i put her in her place and told her off :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee shell i gots my card this morning :2thumb:
> 
> i opened it on at my mums and *she said whats thats* :gasp: how effin rude of her :lol2:
> 
> i put her in her place and told her off :2thumb:


 
Im glad to hear it, poor Dennis


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Taking the photo of Dennis was harder than I thought so I kept feeding him Whiskas cat treats (he is addicted) which is why he is licking his lips :lol2:
> Eileen the photo of the hooded top(bottom photo) can you do him one in stripes like that (narrower of course) as ir looks very cozy:flrt:
> Do you still have his measurements?? Also no panic for it, the new year sometime will do
> Thankyou:flrt:


:lol2: I remember sending some photographs away to a woman who produced cat postcards and she loved one I sent of my cats at Christmas and asked me if I could take more Christmas photos of them cos she didn't have many Christmas ones. I tried to get one of 3 of them sitting in front of a christmas tree and had the same problem. However, it didn't work so well with 3 of them, because on at least every photograph 1 of them had their tongue out!! :lol2:

Unfortunately Shell the wool is the same as the wool on the cat jumper so the length of the stripes depends on how many stitches there are on the needle. I could if you want cut the wool when the stripe is the size you want it, if you don't mind having loads a joins??



Emmaj said:


> hee hee shell i gots my card this morning :2thumb:
> 
> i opened it on at my mums and she said whats thats :gasp: how effin rude of her :lol2:
> 
> i put her in her place and told her off :2thumb:


Your mum called our Dennis a "That" :gasp: :bash:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen Im being dim(whats new:whistling2. The stripes like on the cat jumper will be fine, or you could just go wild with your oddments and do a funky jumper Im sure whatever Dennis gets he will love it (once hes got it on, he hates me actually putting them on and runs off but once its on he doesnt notice hes wearing one:lol2


----------



## feorag

OK - I'll look at what I've got and see what I can do for you.

I should still have his measurements written down somewhere - has he not grown a bit more in the last couple of months?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OK - I'll look at what I've got and see what I can do for you.
> 
> I should still have his measurements written down somewhere - has he not grown a bit more in the last couple of months?


 
That sounds good to me
His last measurements will be fine as his menace jumper still has plenty of room in it. Hes still quite a small cat


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im glad to hear it, poor Dennis


of course i will defend him to the end 



feorag said:


> :lol2: I remember sending some photographs away to a woman who produced cat postcards and she loved one I sent of my cats at Christmas and asked me if I could take more Christmas photos of them cos she didn't have many Christmas ones. I tried to get one of 3 of them sitting in front of a christmas tree and had the same problem. However, it didn't work so well with 3 of them, because on at least every photograph 1 of them had their tongue out!! :lol2:
> 
> Unfortunately Shell the wool is the same as the wool on the cat jumper so the length of the stripes depends on how many stitches there are on the needle. I could if you want cut the wool when the stripe is the size you want it, if you don't mind having loads a joins??
> 
> Your mum called our Dennis a "That" :gasp: :bash:


i know how feckin rude hey :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Clark is now awake, moving & talking, albeit still very drowsy & sluggish, & his throat is still bad from all the stuff he inhaled, so we have difficulty hearing what he is saying, which unfortunately makes him irritated having to repeat himself a few times. I hope he will be home very very soon. xx


----------



## Amalthea

That is great news, Colin!!! {{{hugs}}} for both of you xx


----------



## feorag

Yes, excellent news Colin! If he's getting irritated, he must be getting better! :lol2:

I'm sure he'll be back home by Christmas! Any news on who and why yet???


----------



## Emmaj

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark is now awake, moving & talking, albeit still very drowsy & sluggish, & his throat is still bad from all the stuff he inhaled, so we have difficulty hearing what he is saying, which unfortunately makes him irritated having to repeat himself a few times. I hope he will be home very very soon. xx


 
col ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))

thats fantastic news hun............soooooo pleased he is improving lots 


fingers crossed he can be home with you for xmas hun 

still sending out positive healing vibes to you too hun:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Colin thats excellent news:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Hello shell


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Hello shell


 
Hi hun are you ok?? Ive not long been back shopping. We ended up going to Preston and Sophies dress is coming by post


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hi hun are you ok?? Ive not long been back shopping. We ended up going to Preston and Sophies dress is coming by post


 
Yeah im good ta had a quiet day 

well its 100% definate that my face flares up with drinking from cans :lol2:

its a mess today.............gonna book in the docs on monday again :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Yeah im good ta had a quiet day
> 
> well its 100% definate that my face flares up with drinking from cans :lol2:
> 
> its a mess today.............gonna book in the docs on monday again :lol2:


 

Maybe you should try drinking through a straw:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should try drinking through a straw:whistling2:


 
or just not bother at all :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> or just not bother at all :lol2::lol2:


I prefer my option:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

yups i have to agree i do prefer your option too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Its snowing again here :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Its snowing again here :gasp:


 
We have had snow, rain, hail and more snow I wish it would stick to snow as its so much prettier


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> We have had snow, rain, hail and more snow I wish it would stick to snow as its so much prettier


 
I aint been out the house today my mum got my bits of shopping i needed 

aint going out anywhere with my face like it is  :lol2:

its spread up to around my eyes and on the eye lids its soooooooo sore


----------



## feorag

Been snowing here tonight too! We been out most of today, shopping etc. 

Cat had another setback tonight. Last night we tied Skye up to the dining table leg beside me on my computer and actually _made_ all three cats come into the living room for an hour. Purrdy was fine, Harry was hesitant and Cadders wasn't too enamoured, but they were OK and the dog just whined and shook the whole time! Tonight we got home about 4:00 and Barry took Skye straight out, then brought him back into the living room and closed the gate. About an hour later Harry came downstairs to the kitchen and as he walked past the living room door, Skye just charged at the gate and barked and scared poor Harry sh*tless!! So that's another setback! I just don't know what to think!

Shell, it's a small world because when I got my PayPal payment for the dog jumper this morning I recognised the name and address instantly as a cat breeder who usually enters our show! She breeds Exotics in Leeds! :2thumb: What a coincidence!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Been snowing here tonight too! We been out most of today, shopping etc.
> 
> Cat had another setback tonight. Last night we tied Skye up to the dining table leg beside me on my computer and actually _made_ all three cats come into the living room for an hour. Purrdy was fine, Harry was hesitant and Cadders wasn't too enamoured, but they were OK and the dog just whined and shook the whole time! Tonight we got home about 4:00 and Barry took Skye straight out, then brought him back into the living room and closed the gate. About an hour later Harry came downstairs to the kitchen and as he walked past the living room door, Skye just charged at the gate and barked and scared poor Harry sh*tless!! So that's another setback! I just don't know what to think!
> 
> Shell, it's a small world because when I got my PayPal payment for the dog jumper this morning I recognised the name and address instantly as a cat breeder who usually enters our show! She breeds Exotics in Leeds! :2thumb: What a coincidence!


 
Have you tried the small plastic bottle with pebbles in? Whenever Skye shows interest in a cat shake it gently and when he looks at you praise him if he ignores it then throw it on the floor with a bit of force and tell him LEAVE firmly or have you got a crate he can go in for a bit so the cats can wander round and he cant get to them. You can still give commands to him while he is in the crate. It may give the cats confidence to come in and him chance to get used to seeing the cats close up so he loses interest in them



Dennis is now worried that every cat in the country will soon be wearing Eileens designer jumpers:lol2: Have you told the person you know them?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Have you tried the small plastic bottle with pebbles in? Whenever Skye shows interest in a cat shake it gently and when he looks at you praise him if he ignores it then throw it on the floor with a bit of force and tell him LEAVE firmly or have you got a crate he can go in for a bit so the cats can wander round and he cant get to them. You can still give commands to him while he is in the crate. It may give the cats confidence to come in and him chance to get used to seeing the cats close up so he loses interest in them


Haven't tried that yet and the only crate we have is our kitten pen which is too low in height for him to be comfortable. The cats know when he is tied up, which is why we decided that we would tie him up and make the cats come in the room and keep them in for a little bit longer every night and he would stay tied up until he stopped whining and shaking and calmed down. Once he stopped doing that, I would then put him on his leader and sit him beside me on the settee which would be closer to the cats, but still under control. That was what we intended doing. 



Shell195 said:


> Dennis is now worried that every cat in the country will soon be wearing Eileens designer jumpers:lol2: Have you told the person you know them?


:lol2: yes i had to e-mail her anyway, cos she asked if I could send it first class so she could get it quickly so I invoiced her and changed the 2nd class postage to first class and she paid me an invoice that didn't have any postage on at all! :roll:

So I e-mailed her and said I recognised her name as a fellow cat breeder and that I was the person she sent her Durham Show entry to every year.

Dennis will always get preferential and 'different' designer jumpers from me!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Haven't tried that yet and the only crate we have is our kitten pen which is too low in height for him to be comfortable. The cats know when he is tied up, which is why we decided that we would tie him up and make the cats come in the room and keep them in for a little bit longer every night and he would stay tied up until he stopped whining and shaking and calmed down. Once he stopped doing that, I would then put him on his leader and sit him beside me on the settee which would be closer to the cats, but still under control. That was what we intended doing.
> 
> 
> That is a very similar idea to mine, fingers crossed it works: victory:
> 
> :lol2: yes i had to e-mail her anyway, cos she asked if I could send it first class so she could get it quickly so I invoiced her and changed the 2nd class postage to first class and she paid me an invoice that didn't have any postage on at all! :roll:
> 
> So I e-mailed her and said I recognised her name as a fellow cat breeder and that I was the person she sent her Durham Show entry to every year.
> 
> *Dennis will always get preferential and 'different' designer jumpers from me!!!* :lol2:


 
Oooh Auntie Eileen hes gone all pink and glowing:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I think Diesel needs a jumper


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Oooh Auntie Eileen hes gone all pink and glowing:flrt:


:lol2:



Amalthea said:


> I think Diesel needs a jumper


You cannot be serious (said in a John McEnroe accent!:lol

ETA: I've heard of cats drinking from taps and actually mine do, but I've never seen a cat drink like this!!! :lol2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UTdhK0lwuw


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> You cannot be serious (said in a John McEnroe accent!:lol
> 
> ETA: I've heard of cats drinking from taps and actually mine do, but I've never seen a cat drink like this!!! :lol2: YouTube - Kitteh dwinks fwom phauwset - pretteh epic acksualy....Cat drinking from faucet


 


I cant even get Dennis to sit happily in the empty bath let alone turn the tap on his head :lol2: That is one mad kitty


----------



## feorag

Sure is, isn't it! And on that note I'm off to my bed! Nighty Nighty!!


----------



## Emmaj

night eileen


----------



## Shell195

Morning all  Im braving the snow and going to the sanctuary shortly so I will catch up later:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Snow!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> You cannot be serious (said in a John McEnroe accent!:lol


 
Sure!! :lol2: He doesn't actually have a very thick coat. Although, I have no idea who John McEnroe is :blush:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Sure!! :lol2: He doesn't actually have a very thick coat. Although, I have no idea who John McEnroe is :blush:


*Splutters* You are American and you don't know who John McEnroe is????? I confess to being gobsmacked!!

In fact I'm so gobsmacked I've googled him for you -I know you're young (bless :halo and I'm old cry, but just cos he isn't playing competitive tennis anymore, he still figures reasonably large in the sports world - and I don't even like sport! :lol2:
John McEnroe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
7th row down!! :lol:

As far as Diesel is concerned. If you really do want a jumper for him, I've got loads of the chunky wool left, certainly enough to knit him one if you send me his measurements.


----------



## Emmaj

Afternoon all 

well its been snowing allday here we have a good few inches laid 

its all happening a week too soon lol


----------



## feorag

Yeh! It'll all be gone by Christmas Day! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Im back now, the roads were awful as NONE of the ones in Skelmersdale have been gritted:bash: Today we have had rain, sleet, hail and snow and driving back I managed to slide round the roundabout as the road was awful, Im glad no other cars where about.(I wasnt even going fast)

We have taken in a beautiful rabbit called Flopsy her owner is quite poorly and she was getting no attention so he decided that she needed a new family. I think we may have a prospective new home for her already, the sister of one of the trustees has just lost one of her old buns and needs a new friend for the remaining neutered male. Flopsy will be getting spayed tomorrow


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im back now, the roads were awful as NONE of the ones in Skelmersdale have been gritted:bash: Today we have had rain, sleet, hail and snow and driving back I managed to slide round the roundabout as the road was awful, Im glad no other cars where about.(I wasnt even going fast)
> 
> We have taken in a beautiful rabbit called Flopsy her owner is quite poorly and she was getting no attention so he decided that she needed a new family. I think we may have a prospective new home for her already, the sister of one of the trustees has just lost one of her old buns and needs a new friend for the remaining neutered male. Flopsy will be getting spayed tomorrow


 
The roads are awful allover shell hun 

awwww bless im sure flopsy will love her new home :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

We went to Gary's parents' house today and the motorways were even terrible!!! The first one we got on was white! But......... I LOVE THE SNOW!!!!!!!!  Gary, Diesel, and I had a snowball fight earlier!  I think we've got about 4 inches here 

Eileen, I couldn't care less about tennis, so I still don't know who he is


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> We went to Gary's parents' house today and the motorways were even terrible!!! The first one we got on was white! But......... I LOVE THE SNOW!!!!!!!!  Gary, Diesel, and I had a snowball fight earlier!  I think we've got about 4 inches here
> 
> Eileen, I couldn't care less about tennis, so I still don't know who he is


 
we still keep getting snow stops for a while then starts up again


----------



## Amalthea

Us too!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Us too!!


 
its toooooooooo early though lol 

would have been nice to have a white xmas 

we need to preserve it until then :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just keep thinking positive thoughts!! My Mom has asked us to make sure it stays for her to see it on Boxing Day. I have put a tub in the freezer *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Just keep thinking positive thoughts!! My Mom has asked us to make sure it stays for her to see it on Boxing Day. I have put a tub in the freezer *lol*


 
LOL thats a fantastic idea if we all put some in the freezer we can sprinkle it all about on xmas day morning :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Amalthea

*grins*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *grins*


see your not just a pretty face are ya jen :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I have my brilliant moments


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, I couldn't care less about tennis, so I still don't know who he is


I couldn't either Jen, never liked tennis and don't watch Wimbledon, but he's had the mickey taken out of him so often over the years, especially for that phrase, in comedy shows etc, that I didn't think _everyone_ hadn't at least heard of him, tennis/sport fan or not! :lol2:

ETA: Oh!! I forgot to tell you!!! This morning I woke up about 7:30-ish and it was still dark, Barry was out with the dog, so I turned over and began to doze off. Must have clenched my teeth as I dozed off and suddenly heard this loud crack inside my head and realised I'd just broken another tooth! :gasp: 

It's broken off at gum level and only about a third, if not a quarter, of the tooth is left. :gasp:

.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I have my brilliant moments


 
i do but thing is noone is ever around to witness them..........so in a sense they dont exist :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I couldn't either Jen, never liked tennis and don't watch Wimbledon, but he's had the mickey taken out of him so often over the years, especially for that phrase, in comedy shows etc, that I didn't think _everyone_ hadn't at least heard of him, tennis/sport fan or not! :lol2:


hee hee i have to say i dont like tennis but i remember him has the nasty shouty man :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> hee hee i have to say i dont like tennis but i remember him has the nasty shouty man :lol2:


The other popular phrase was "Chalk dust - there was chalk dust" :lol2:

Did you see the bit I've just added on above??


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I couldn't either Jen, never liked tennis and don't watch Wimbledon, but he's had the mickey taken out of him so often over the years, especially for that phrase, in comedy shows etc, that I didn't think _everyone_ hadn't at least heard of him, tennis/sport fan or not! :lol2:
> 
> ETA: Oh!! I forgot to tell you!!! This morning I woke up about 7:30-ish and it was still dark, Barry was out with the dog, so I turned over and began to doze off. Must have clenched my teeth as I dozed off and suddenly heard this loud crack inside my head and realised I'd just broken another tooth! :gasp:
> 
> It's broken off at gum level and only about a third, if not a quarter, of the tooth is left. :gasp:
> 
> .


 
ouch eileen 

my sister did that a few months back.............they wanted to try rebuild it at 1st but then decided to take it out instead


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> The other popular phrase was "Chalk dust - there was chalk dust" :lol2:
> 
> Did you see the bit I've just added on above??


 
i wonder how many rackets he actually went through :gasp: he liked to throw them :lol2:

yes i did i did another post hun


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> hee hee i have to say i dont like tennis but i remember him has the nasty shouty man :lol2:


Saw that! :2thumb: Just you and I cross posted when I was editing.


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen!! OWIE!!!  Not good...


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Saw that! :2thumb: Just you and I cross posted when I was editing.


lol tennis being bleeped out :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ouch I hope its not painful Eileen
I thought everyone knew who that tennis player was:lol2: I hate sport and have never understood how people can sit and watch tennis*yawn* its soooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ouch I hope its not painful Eileen
> I thought everyone knew who that tennis player was:lol2: I hate sport and have never understood how people can sit and watch tennis*yawn* its soooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring


 
my gran used to watch it......and snooker and boxing :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ouch I hope its not painful Eileen
> I thought everyone knew who that tennis player was:lol2: I hate sport and have never understood how people can sit and watch tennis*yawn* its soooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring


Morning Clone! :lol2:

I've got an appointment at the dentist at 12:45. Fortunately, it doesn't hurt a bit cos that's the tooth that she root filled in October cos the nerve had died. So that's 3 teeth I've broken off in the last year or two by grinding my teeth and that's only a new habit I seem to have developed with all the stress of the last few years!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning Clone! :lol2:
> 
> I've got an appointment at the dentist at 12:45. Fortunately, it doesn't hurt a bit cos that's the tooth that she root filled in October cos the nerve had died. So that's 3 teeth I've broken off in the last year or two by grinding my teeth and that's only a new habit I seem to have developed with all the stress of the last few years!


 
:lol2: My teeth have declined with age(just like the rest of me) I grind my teeth too but they dont snap off they loosen then have to be removed:bash: You want to know how many teeth I have lost????????????????


3 the same as you :gasp: 
In future I shall be watching your life closely as mine seems to echo yours:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, but I bet you didn't lose one cos a horse hit you in the mouth! :lol2:

So far the dentist has managed to save one of the big molars at the back which lost a corner, so I've only actually lost 2 so far. The horse one at the front and the other molar I broke the corner off which she took out in October. Doubtless this one will have to go too though!


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe you both should get night guards for your teeth???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, but I bet you didn't lose one cos a horse hit you in the mouth! :lol2:
> No thank god although I do have a scar on my arm from a horse that bit me when I was about 11 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amalthea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you both should get night guards for your teeth???
> 
> 
> 
> I think Eileen has one of these, I dont think I could sleep in one though:blush:
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

I have a permanent love bite from a horse that bite me last year! It was the same day we brought Bindi home!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I have a permanent love bite from a horse that bite me last year! It was the same day we brought Bindi home!


 
hee hee made me chuckle a permenant love bite :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, that's kinda what it looks like  And it's in an area you'd expect to see love bites, sooooo.... *lol* It has gotten quite light now, so if I didn't point it out to ya, you probably wouldn't notice.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Well, that's kinda what it looks like  And it's in an area you'd expect to see love bites, sooooo.... *lol* It has gotten quite light now, so if I didn't point it out to ya, you probably wouldn't notice.


 
hee hee so did gary used to get the i know what you have been up to mr look from people when it was darker :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Most likely!!! *LMAO*


----------



## Emmaj

i remember a few years back when i was a party animal and used to go out alot lol 

i managed somehow to burn my neck with my hair straightners :gasp:

the burn looked like a hoooooje hicky on my neck until it started to scab over :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no!!! *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Oh no!!! *lol*


yups lol had people closely inspecting my neck as they didnt believe me ha ha


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I can see it now!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* I can see it now!!!


 
the amount of daft things i have done in the past :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Maybe you both should get night guards for your teeth???


Yes, Shell's right, I've got one, but I only use it when I wake up with a sore jaw, so that I know I've been clenching my teeth and I only use it for a few days at a time. It actually caused me problems because it relaxes your jaw and mine relaxed so much my teeth didn't align properly which makes eating very difficult on one side cos the corners of the back wisdom teeth hit head on and grind and it both feels and sounds awful!



Amalthea said:


> I have a permanent love bite from a horse that bite me last year! It was the same day we brought Bindi home!


I've had a few of those in my time too (some of which have left scars too), but I don't think it was cos the horse loved me! :lol2: And scars on my back from being dragged and scars on my feet from being stood on! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, Shell's right, I've got one, but I only use it when I wake up with a sore jaw, so that I know I've been clenching my teeth and I only use it for a few days at a time. It actually caused me problems because it relaxes your jaw and mine relaxed so much my teeth didn't align properly which makes eating very difficult on one side cos the corners of the back wisdom teeth hit head on and grind and it both feels and sounds awful!
> 
> I've had a few of those in my time too (some of which have left scars too), but I don't think it was cos the horse loved me! :lol2: And scars on my back from being dragged and scars on my feet from being stood on! :roll:


woahhhhhhhhhh eileen sounds like you were into some kinky stuff :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Only with horses! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Only with horses! :lol2:


:gasp: lol that dosnt sound good:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## MSL

Hello ladies,
just a quick hello while at work to catcch up.....hoping everyone is happy and well and looking forward to christmas.....

Pups are doing well and absolutely gorgeous. Havent advrtised them yet but only have 2 left anyway so I am hoping I will sell them by word of mouth, whatever happens they won't go on here!!!!
One of my buyers is a vet and came over on sunday to say a quick hello to the pup of his choice, a choccie boy and I was very very proud when he said how goorgeous both parents and pups were ....so thats a big 2 fingers up to all the showy off know it alls on here, there are a few names a could mention :whistling2::whistling2: although I am probably too stupid to accept advice from them anyway....if you have been reading a certain pug thread you will know who I'm talking about...lol

so whats occurin.....lol


----------



## Emmaj

I have just come in from outside with lew we were trying to build a snowman but the snows too soft lol 

my hands are freezing as i dont have a clue where my blooming gloves are :bash:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> :gasp: lol that dosnt sound good:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


I guess it doesn't when I look at it! :lol2:

Penny good to know pups are doing so well and you just carry on - you breed lovely pups and care a great deal for them and that's what matters in my book!!! :2thumb:

I'm just back from the dentist. He's covered the root to keep it clean and bacteria free and I've now got to go back after the hollys and have a crown put on, but because it broke off at gum level, it'll have to have a screw in cos there isn't enough tooth to make a peg. £198 it's gonna cost me ! :gasp:

I swear it would be cheaper to have them all out and get falsies at this rate!!! :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Hello ladies,
> just a quick hello while at work to catcch up.....hoping everyone is happy and well and looking forward to christmas.....
> 
> Pups are doing well and absolutely gorgeous. Havent advrtised them yet but only have 2 left anyway so I am hoping I will sell them by word of mouth, whatever happens they won't go on here!!!!
> One of my buyers is a vet and came over on sunday to say a quick hello to the pup of his choice, a choccie boy and I was very very proud when he said how goorgeous both parents and pups were ....so thats a big 2 fingers up to all the showy off know it alls on here, there are a few names a could mention :whistling2::whistling2: although I am probably too stupid to accept advice from them anyway....if you have been reading a certain pug thread you will know who I'm talking about...lol
> 
> so whats occurin.....lol


hey hun 

so glad the pups and mum are doing well :flrt::flrt: we need update pics woman :2thumb:

not much occuring been building a snowman with soft snow dosnt work too well LOL


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I guess it doesn't when I look at it! :lol2:
> 
> Penny good to know pups are doing so well and you just carry on - you breed lovely pups and care a great deal for them and that's what matters in my book!!! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm just back from the dentist. He's covered the root to keep it clean and bacteria free and I've now got to go back after the hollys and have a crown put on, but because it broke off at gum level, it'll have to have a screw in cos there isn't enough tooth to make a peg. £198 it's gonna cost me ! :gasp:
> 
> I swear it would be cheaper to have them all out and get falsies at this rate!!! :devil:


 
hee hee sounded rather erm........wrong ha ha


----------



## feorag

Well, I'm off out with the dog now and then I'm meeting Anyday Anne for a coffee at our local shops as she's returning her grandson to his parents who live about 5 minutes drive from me. She looks after him while the mother works over the weekend.


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> hey hun
> 
> so glad the pups and mum are doing well :flrt::flrt: we need update pics woman :2thumb:
> 
> not much occuring been building a snowman with soft snow dosnt work too well LOL


 
Will do.....i will pm you the passwords for photobucket so you can look at the photograph puppy diary I do for all the buyers so they can see there babies growing........I could just cuddle the lot of them, all day!!!!! never get anything done...Daisy is being a superb mum yet again..have a good time in the snow.......will send pm later when I get home and put new pics on!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well, I'm off out with the dog now and then I'm meeting Anyday Anne for a coffee at our local shops as she's returning her grandson to his parents who live about 5 minutes drive from me. She looks after him while the mother works over the weekend.


 
ooo okies have a nice afternoon then eileen :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Will do.....i will pm you the passwords for photobucket so you can look at the photograph puppy diary I do for all the buyers so they can see there babies growing........I could just cuddle the lot of them, all day!!!!! never get anything done...Daisy is being a superb mum yet again..have a good time in the snow.......will send pm later when I get home and put new pics on!!!


 
okies hun yeah that would be lovely 

i bloomin hate snow only been helping lew cos he asked so nicely LOLOL 

im having a nice cup of coffee now ha ha


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Eileen that sounded soooooooo wrong PMSL:roll2:


Pen dont forget me, I need to see puppy pics too:flrt:


Emma I have got your pics I just need to find the leads then I will upload to PB and you can tell me where to put them:no1:
I was going to walk to the doctors this morning to get my finger swabbed (I let Steve take the car to work as it was so cold) Woke up this morning with a wonky ankle so decided against it:bash: I will go tomorrow if its still bad as I need to have the car as I have shopping to do

Sometimes when Dennis sucks my neck I have lovebites too:whistling2: When people ask about them I tell them I got them off my cat, their faces are a picture:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I used to get love bites off Bindi when she was little


----------



## MSL

I will send the pm to all the usual reprobates of the rcc feel free to pass them on to peeps you can trust.


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> I will send the pm to all the usual reprobates of the rcc feel free to pass them on to peeps you can trust.


okies hun 

the main body of people i trust are frequent posters on this thread :lol2:


----------



## MSL

what do you think ladies!!!!!! my lovely girl being a fab mum!!!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> what do you think ladies!!!!!! my lovely girl being a fab mum!!!


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
AWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
AAWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


they are soooooooooooooo cute look at them lil podgey tums 

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> AWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> AAWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> they are soooooooooooooo cute look at them lil podgey tums
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


 
I've got to go Emms, can you pm those details to the usual suspects!!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> I've got to go Emms, can you pm those details to the usual suspects!!


 
yes of course i will hun : victory::no1:


----------



## Amalthea

OMG!!! They are gorgeous, Penny!! So shiney!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> OMG!!! They are gorgeous, Penny!! So shiney!!!!


 
did you get my forward pm jen ?


----------



## Shell195

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


they are gorgeous. I love fat puppy tums:flrt:

Have you been polishing them:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> they are gorgeous. I love fat puppy tums:flrt:
> 
> Have you been polishing them:whistling2:


i forwarded pennys pm to me to you shell, jen and eileen :2thumb:

did ya's get it?


----------



## feorag

Aw!!!!! :flrt: Those puppy pics are fabulous. That first one of the two chocs - they are to die for, but that little black puppy flat on his back is quite delightful.

I'm off to have a look at Photobucket now! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

has anyone else been watching the micheal jackson night on channel 5?


----------



## fenwoman

I just wanted to say......................I got a lovely Xmas card today off Dennis. It's got pride of place and I am going to show everyone who visits, what a lovely chap he is. Thanks Shell :2thumb:
And thanks Emma and Eilleen too cos I got yours too.Also in pride of place.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I just wanted to say......................I got a lovely Xmas card today off Dennis. It's got pride of place and I am going to show everyone who visits, what a lovely chap he is. Thanks Shell :2thumb:
> And thanks Emma and Eilleen too cos I got yours too.Also in pride of place.


 
pam i tried to call you the other eve  was no answer though and that woman on the answer phone scares me so dints leave no message :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Dennis will be delighted:2thumb: I will show you the kiss you sent for him tomorrow:whistling2:

I will look at photobucket shortly Penny:flrt:

Emma do you recognise this cat??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Dennis will be delighted:2thumb: I will show you the kiss you sent for him tomorrow:whistling2:
> 
> I will look at photobucket shortly Penny:flrt:
> 
> Emma do you recognise this cat??
> image


 
LOL yups thats my pussy :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> pam i tried to call you the other eve  was no answer though and that woman on the answer phone scares me so dints leave no message :lol2:


I bet it was when the farmer delivered my hay. He was late as the roads were bad.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I bet it was when the farmer delivered my hay. He was late as the roads were bad.


 
lol probs is you about tomorrow eve ? cos will bell you then if ya likes ?:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Em if you are up in 15 minutes I will ring you, I just need to let the phone charge up a bit


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> lol probs is you about tomorrow eve ? cos will bell you then if ya likes ?:flrt:


Yus, should be here. Will have my hand up a duck's bum.
Had my townie cousins here today and we had a blast. The kids were fascinated watching me pluck and dress their Xmas turkey and I gave them the feet to play with and the oldest wanted the head and neck, they laughed at the puppies in the oven and jumped when the coal ignited and blew the rayburn door open, they helped me hay up and feed the goats and collected the eggs , were chuffed with their charity shop pressies and said it was a fab day :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Yus, should be here. Will have my hand up a duck's bum.
> Had my townie cousins here today and we had a blast. The kids were fascinated watching me pluck and dress their Xmas turkey and I gave them the feet to play with and the oldest wanted the head and neck, they laughed at the puppies in the oven and jumped when the coal ignited and blew the rayburn door open, they helped me hay up and feed the goats and collected the eggs , were chuffed with their charity shop pressies and said it was a fab day :lol2:


hee hee lol 

sounds like you had a brilliant day i bet they had so much fun did the kids 

we so still have to have another garage party sometime ha ha 

was a brill day and night was that


----------



## Shell195

Last night my eldest son decided to tell me that the girl in the flat below him had been away 4 days and had left her kitten home alone. The kitten was meowing and scratching at the door hysterically when ever anyone went up the stairs. We discussed kicking the door in and getting the kitten out today and I gave him some ice cubes and dried food to post through the letter box to see it through. Today he found out the neighbour had contacted the girl and threatened her with the RSPCA so she has been back and the kitten has gone quiet
I rang the RSPCA and explained what had gone on and their advice was NOT to feed it as the inspector needed to come and tape the lock then eventually(48 hours) see what condition the kitten was in after this time.
Talk about furious the poor sod would have starved by then.
We had a place at the sanctuary for this kitten and would have had it tested and vaccinated and found it a proper forever home.
My daughter knows who this girl is and is trying to hunt her down so she can tell her what she thinks.
Why do these people get pets, they arent even allowed uncaged pets in the flats, it makes me so mad


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> hee hee lol
> 
> sounds like you had a brilliant day i bet they had so much fun did the kids
> 
> we so still have to have another garage party sometime ha ha
> 
> was a brill day and night was that


 Sadly I have no garage lol and Nerys has buggered off and left me.It was a once in a lifetime thing I think, and how it turned out was completely spontaneous which made it as much fun as it was.
BTW I didn't put puppies in the oven. I leave the warming oven door open. It never gets hot like the top oven, and the little dogs like to sleep in it cos it's all cosy and snug. Just in case anyone thought I actually put dogs into the oven and closed the door on them. (well, there are some on here who would like to think I'd do such a thing):lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Last night my eldest son decided to tell me that the girl in the flat below him had been away 4 days and had left her kitten home alone. The kitten was meowing and scratching at the door hysterically when ever anyone went up the stairs. We discussed kicking the door in and getting the kitten out today and I gave him some ice cubes and dried food to post through the letter box to see it through. Today he found out the neighbour had contacted the girl and threatened her with the RSPCA so she has been back and the kitten has gone quiet
> I rang the RSPCA and explained what had gone on and their advice was NOT to feed it as the inspector needed to come and tape the lock then eventually(48 hours) see what condition the kitten was in after this time.
> Talk about furious the poor sod would have starved by then.
> We had a place at the sanctuary for this kitten and would have had it tested and vaccinated and found it a proper forever home.
> My daughter knows who this girl is and is trying to hunt her down so she can tell her what she thinks.
> Why do these people get pets, they arent even allowed uncaged pets in the flats, it makes me so mad


 I think I'd have jemmied the door in the dead of night and got the kitten, then denied all knowledge.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Sadly I have no garage lol and Nerys has buggered off and left me.It was a once in a lifetime thing I think, and how it turned out was completely spontaneous which made it as much fun as it was.
> BTW I didn't put puppies in the oven. I leave the warming oven door open. It never gets hot like the top oven, and the little dogs like to sleep in it cos it's all cosy and snug. Just in case anyone thought I actually put dogs into the oven and closed the door on them. (well, there are some on here who would like to think I'd do such a thing):lol2:


LOL pam dont lie your a puppy cooker :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

yeah it was such a fun night would love to do it again ha ha


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I think I'd have jemmied the door in the dead of night and got the kitten, then denied all knowledge.


 
thats what i was trying to talk her into too pam :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My son said he didnt tell me before as he knew I would be furious:bash: We decided to kick the door in this morning as its already unstable due to the fact she has a few enemies
I cant believe the advice the RSPCA gave though, they then had the nerve to ask could they contact me for future campaigns:bash: I think NOT


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I just wanted to say......................I got a lovely Xmas card today off Dennis. It's got pride of place and I am going to show everyone who visits, what a lovely chap he is. Thanks Shell :2thumb:
> And thanks Emma and Eilleen too cos I got yours too.Also in pride of place.


I got yours too Pam! :2thumb:

Shell, that's why I hate the RSPCA so much! I know they have to make a case, but doing that sort of thing is just as cruel - 48 hours when an animals has already been left for twice that is cruel in its own way!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Em if you are up in 15 minutes I will ring you, I just need to let the phone charge up a bit


 
:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My son said he didnt tell me before as he knew I would be furious:bash: We decided to kick the door in this morning as its already unstable due to the fact she has a few enemies
> I cant believe the advice the RSPCA gave though, they then had the nerve to ask could they contact me for future campaigns:bash: I think NOT


 
have you got the kitty out then shell ?


----------



## Shell195

I just cant imagine Pam as Cruella de Ville:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> have you got the kitty out then shell ?


 
No, the girl has been back and its gone quiet. The neighbour thinks she has taken the kitten with her. Dan said it smelt like a giant dirty litter tray as he walked past her door. The RSPCA for what they are worth are going to go out and visit her


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I just cant imagine Pam as Cruella de Ville:lol2:


LOL could add black streeks into her hair hee hee 



Shell195 said:


> No, the girl has been back and its gone quiet. The neighbour thinks she has taken the kitten with her. Dan said it smelt like a giant dirty litter tray as he walked past her door. The RSPCA for what they are worth are going to go out and visit her


well it may have gone quiet cos she fed it may still be there and start up again once its finished the food left


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL could add black streeks into her hair hee hee
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> well it may have gone quiet cos she fed it may still be there and start up again once its finished the food left


 
Which is why I have called the RSPCA


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I just cant imagine Pam as Cruella de Ville:lol2:


:lol2: Years ago in my early 20s I had a left hand drive Ford Anglia Estate and one day a guy from work asked if I could give him a life into Newcastle. Well, with a left hand drive I judge my left hand turns and bends to an inch of the pavement, which looked like a mile from the right hand side of the car and I put the fear of God into this guy. From that day onwards he called me Cruella de Ville!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I truly can't believe Marinam's post on the thread about the stolen pup!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I truly can't believe Marinam's post on the thread about the stolen pup!!!


 
I know, it was disgusting. Does she really believe that the little boy had full control over the puppies care.
Dogs are good for kidsi especially disabled kids. That woman makes me mad


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> they are gorgeous. I love fat puppy tums:flrt:
> 
> Have you been polishing them:whistling2:


No polish just a neat little thing a vet nurse told me to do, it is probably common knowledge and everyone does it but for a week before whelping and during the time she is feeding puppies i feed daisy a good half pint of powdered whelping milk, which she drinks down, just seems to help replenish everything she is losing feeding her pups and keeps her and pups in great condition ...and obviously i am a very conscientous owner 

Marinam ....god ,what to say ........mean and small minded....no need for that comment at all...........but heaven forbid anyone should say anything nasty about her or her family...al hell breaks loose........there are words for peopls like her which i am too polite to speak.

I hope the kitten is ok Shell.........perhaps next time, you would be concerned that the girl is in there and is in trouble as obviously she wouldn't have left a poor little kitten aone, perhaps she collapsed in the shower....so to protect life and limb you gained entry, to ensure the owners safety.......do you see what I am getting at......and then when you realised evryone was safe and it was just the poor little kitty, you immediately called the police.........to keep the property safe......:whistling2:

mmmmmmmpuppy cuddles at 6 before coming to work...sets you up for the day.....:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I know, it was disgusting. Does she really believe that the little boy had full control over the puppies care.
> Dogs are good for kidsi especially disabled kids. That woman makes me mad


Me too :bash:

She just seems to be nasty about everything and everyone, but as Penny says, she can't take it and didn't she even once post a thread about people saying nasty things about her??


----------



## Emmaj

morning 

keeps snowing here again


----------



## feorag

Totally clear cloudless sky up here, but it's freezing!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Totally clear cloudless sky up here, but it's freezing!!


 
well way its going still here we may just have a white christmas :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yup! It might not actualy snow on Christmas day, but unless the temps rise in the next few days we're still gonna have old snow! :lol:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yup! It might not actualy snow on Christmas day, but unless the temps rise in the next few days we're still gonna have old snow! :lol:


 
yups well we still have snow coming down so i definately think its gonna be white here :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I got up this morning to it snowing heavily and I had to shovel it away so I could clean up after the dogs  its stopped now but the roads are awful and the car was sliding around. The forecast says it will be -5 tonight which is a bit worrying as Im driving to Southport at 7.30 to see my parents and the kids want to visit their Dad :help:Maybe I should take blankets and a flask :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

hmmm, since I blocked this person some time ago to save my stress levels, I'm wondering what she said now :lol2:
I'm a bit worried too cos it seems like my position as official RFUK meanie, might be in jeopardy.


----------



## feorag

I've been going through my old albums this morning looking for a specific photograph and found all my Supreme Cat Show photographs.

I've put some of my pens up and some of the ones that I've liked in the past if anyone wants to go and have a look http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...1757-some-decorated-cat-pens.html#post5305259


----------



## MSL

hello all.....can someone just enlighten me as to why it would be a good idea to breed a lab x samoyed and then charge £350 for them...!!!!having just place an add to sell the last 2 of my pups I couldn't quite believe what I was seeing!!!!I think I must be in the wrong job, obviously some nutters out there must buy them!


----------



## feorag

Nah, you're not! It just seems nowadays that designed crosses are 'in' and there seems to be no thought into what breeds will cross successfully.

personally I can't imagine what a lab cross Sammy would look like, but I'm pretty certain I wouldn't like it! :crazy:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Nah, you're not! It just seems nowadays that designed crosses are 'in' and there seems to be no thought into what breeds will cross successfully.
> 
> personally I can't imagine what a lab cross Sammy would look like, but I'm pretty certain I wouldn't like it! :crazy:










ok I know I am getting boring but how cute are these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

They are gorgeous and to die for! Beautiful pups and you should be proud enough to brag about them!


----------



## feorag

*Spynx Alert!*

Shell - sphynx alert and a really cute one too!!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/431711-our-cats.html


----------



## Amalthea

I have always noticed how Marinam makes horrible comments, but then just can't take it when anything is said back. Notice she hasn't once replied to anything people have said to her in that thread? 

Pen, your puppies are yummy!!! I'll never get tired of seeing pics


----------



## Emmaj

Pen puppie pics can neverrrrrrrrrrr everrrrrrrrrrr be boring woman 

soooooooooooo cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


evening ladies 

i have just finished feeding the skunkems.............been rehersing tonight 

well doc's given me some cream for my nose mouth and chin area........i have a form of dermititus there and a different form around my eyes which i have to treat with.................wait for it...........................................................................................

baby shampoo in warm water :whistling2::lol2:

im also feeling like dog poo cos while i was there they gave me my flu jab in the right arm and my pig flu jab in the left arm


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> well doc's given me some cream for my nose mouth and chin area........i have a form of dermititus there and a different form around my eyes which i have to treat with.................wait for it...........................................................................................
> 
> baby shampoo in warm water :whistling2::lol2:


Emma, I suffer from Blepharitis and wash my eyes in baby shampoo every morning - well, when I remember, cos I've been doing it for years now! Doesn't make much difference! :lol2:

Have you looked at my decorated cat pens thread??


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Emma, I suffer from Blepharitis and wash my eyes in baby shampoo every morning - well, when I remember, cos I've been doing it for years now! Doesn't make much difference! :lol2:
> 
> Have you looked at my decorated cat pens thread??


 
yeah i think thats what she said the eye one was lol 

i dunno whats up with me today have been talking back to front an alsorts lol

Ooooo no eileen i will go have a peek


----------



## feorag

Blepharitis is basically an inflammation of the eyelids and can be a chronic condition that never heals.

I was first told to wash them with baby shampoo, didn't make no difference. Then I was given anti-histamines, helped a teensy weensy bit. finally I asked for a referral to a specialist and he said it definitely was Blepharitis and I should massage Simple Eye Cream into my eyes every night. I've been doing that for the last 2 years now, using anti-histamine eye drops and taking anti-histamines and my eyes are still always sore and itchy and nothing seems to ease it.


----------



## Shell195

Im back from my trip now and it was very odd as there was no snow n Southport but we still have lots here.
Penny the pups are scrummy:flrt:
Eileen loving the cat pens:2thumb:

Emma did the dr say what has caused your face problems?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Blepharitis is basically an inflammation of the eyelids and can be a chronic condition that never heals.
> 
> I was first told to wash them with baby shampoo, didn't make no difference. Then I was given anti-histamines, helped a teensy weensy bit. finally I asked for a referral to a specialist and he said it definitely was Blepharitis and I should massage Simple Eye Cream into my eyes every night. I've been doing that for the last 2 years now, using anti-histamine eye drops and taking anti-histamines and my eyes are still always sore and itchy and nothing seems to ease it.


 
Yeah she did say i had to go back if the baby shampoo didnt work on it 

it did make me giggle when she said about the baby shampoo though :lol2:


Im sooooooooooo grrrrrrrrrrrrrr :censor: off :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im back from my trip now and it was very odd as there was no snow n Southport but we still have lots here.
> Penny the pups are scrummy:flrt:
> Eileen loving the cat pens:2thumb:
> 
> Emma did the dr say what has caused your face problems?


 
told me not to drink any larger for a while see if that can be ruled out they are having me try one thing at once to rule stuff out 


have you got the pm i sent you shell 

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::censor::censor::censor::censor::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> told me not to drink any larger for a while see if that can be ruled out they are having me try one thing at once to rule stuff out
> 
> 
> have you got the pm i sent you shell
> 
> :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::censor::censor::censor::censor::devil::devil::devil:


 
Just replied to you hun


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Just replied to you hun


Im well and truely hacked off :censor::devil:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Im well and truely hacked off :censor::devil:


 
Im not surprised:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im not surprised:bash:


ghosts hey that follow you forever


----------



## Emmaj

On a brighter note LOL 

i finally got to speak to pam tonight :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi girls,
Clark is now on a normal ward, has no machines for assistance & is looking much more like the Clark I know & love. His speech is still a bit patchy but is improving daily. His walking is a bit wobbly, but thats to be expected. Still dont know if he will be home for xams. x


----------



## Emmaj

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi girls,
> Clark is now on a normal ward, has no machines for assistance & is looking much more like the Clark I know & love. His speech is still a bit patchy but is improving daily. His walking is a bit wobbly, but thats to be expected. Still dont know if he will be home for xams. x


 
but the fact he has come this far is brilliant col 

im so pleased he is on the mend hun 

must be a big relief for you hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I am so very pleased to hear that, Colin!!! You both have been in my thoughts! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Thats excellent news Colin. JM International keep asking after you both so I have been updatng them.
(((Big Hugs to you both)))


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats excellent news Colin. JM International keep asking after you both so I have been updatng them.
> (((Big Hugs to you both)))


JM International???


----------



## freekygeeky

im stillllllllllllll panicing about Tom, so after xmas he is going to the Vets to be checked out, he is gettign thinner. You can feeel his bones now.. but is eating..
I still think its probably the fact that my kitten is liek 3 times bigger than him...... but its better to be safe than sorry....


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> JM International???


:lol2: Colin, Sorry to confuse you, I think you will know them as JM Petfoods(Vicky)


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> im stillllllllllllll panicing about Tom, so after xmas he is going to the Vets to be checked out, he is gettign thinner. You can feeel his bones now.. but is eating..
> I still think its probably the fact that my kitten is liek 3 times bigger than him...... but its better to be safe than sorry....


 

How much does he actually weigh Gina??


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> How much does he actually weigh Gina??


no idea, well the last time he went he was just under 3kg.. but he has got slimmer.

i think it also doesnt help that scooby is changing in shape quite a bit he is gettign a rounder puffy face, and his coat is chaning a little liek a britsih short hair..

i will be taking him to the vets and ill update youuu when i know. 
from pickign him up he definatly weigh far less than simba, and simba weighs recently 3.5


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi girls,
> Clark is now on a normal ward, has no machines for assistance & is looking much more like the Clark I know & love. His speech is still a bit patchy but is improving daily. His walking is a bit wobbly, but thats to be expected. Still dont know if he will be home for xams. x


I'm so pleased to hear this Colin. He really has been extremely lucky and obviously still has a way to go to get back to full health. I hope he gets home for christmas though, cos that would be your best pressy, wouldn't it??



Emmaj said:


> Yeah she did say i had to go back if the baby shampoo didnt work on it
> 
> it did make me giggle when she said about the baby shampoo though :lol2:
> 
> 
> Im sooooooooooo grrrrrrrrrrrrrr :censor: off :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


I'll be interested to hear whethe the shampoo works for you, so let me know. And what's going on - what am I missing??? I'm a nosy cow you know!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Anybody know where I could get a cheap puppy gate?? They are £40 in argos *faints* and I could really do with having one before Mom gets here on Boxing Day (cuz her leg is broken, we want to give her time to sit down and prepare herself for Diesel).


----------



## feorag

Is no-one offering a baby gate for sale locally?? Have you checked your local supermarket/newsagents shop window or the green and yellow/pink (whatever colours they are nowadays) want ads newspapers??


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/431968-r-i-p-mice.html

dad thinks that tom weighs about 2.5 kg (he used to do alot of fishing and could tell the weight of a fish by just pickign it up)


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> Anybody know where I could get a cheap puppy gate?? They are £40 in argos *faints* and I could really do with having one before Mom gets here on Boxing Day (cuz her leg is broken, we want to give her time to sit down and prepare herself for Diesel).


 Have you had a look at your local freecycle.........thats the dort of thing they may have on there!!


----------



## MSL

Well hello ladies and gents.
i don't know when I will next be on as I am working tommorrow and then obviously it's the big day so I will be hiding away in the kitchen so I don't have to speak to my mother, I know that sounds awful but I can usually manage to stay civil, if not actually pleasant for around 24 hours with my parents, this year they are staying until the day after boxing day from xmas eve:gasp::gasp::gasp:.

So if I pitch up , slurring my sentances on sunday its because I have had to resort to copious amounts of alcohol and I don't normally drink!

Anyway...what I am getting round to saying is

HAPPY CHRISTMAS cat chatters!!!!!!!:flrt:

Have a good and peaceful christmas.

Love Pen x


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Baby gates are like gold dust on my freecycle!!! Been noseying around for one for a while, but now it's getting desperate.


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Baby gates are like gold dust on my freecycle!!! Been noseying around for one for a while, but now it's getting desperate.


 I got so fed up with child gates collapsing and breaking ansd visitors not being able to work out how to open them that I went to the council recycling centre and bought a lovely wrought iron side gate and put that onto the door frame.It does the job lovely and looks very nice too. A bit sort of Moroccan or Spanish.It cost me a whole fiver and it one of the tall ones.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I'm so pleased to hear this Colin. He really has been extremely lucky and obviously still has a way to go to get back to full health. I hope he gets home for christmas though, cos that would be your best pressy, wouldn't it??
> 
> I'll be interested to hear whethe the shampoo works for you, so let me know. And what's going on - what am I missing??? I'm a nosy cow you know!! :lol2:


I will pm you now eileen


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> On a brighter note LOL
> 
> i finally got to speak to pam tonight :lol2:


and apparently I sound 'ever so young' :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> and apparently I sound 'ever so young' :2thumb:


 
you do pam lol 

you sound like a lil gurl :blush::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

fenwoman said:


> I got so fed up with child gates collapsing and breaking ansd visitors not being able to work out how to open them that I went to the council recycling centre and bought a lovely wrought iron side gate and put that onto the door frame.It does the job lovely and looks very nice too. A bit sort of Moroccan or Spanish.It cost me a whole fiver and it one of the tall ones.


 
That's an idea!! :no1:


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> That's an idea!! :no1:


I'll see if I can take a photo of it tomorrow to give you an idea. The cats can still come and go through the door as they squeeze through the thing.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, we want something that will let the cats do as they please, but limit Diesel's access when we need it. We were putting his crate in front of the kitchen door, but he now just hurdles it. Brat.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm so pleased to hear this Colin. He really has been extremely lucky and obviously still has a way to go to get back to full health. I hope he gets home for christmas though, cos that would be your best pressy, wouldn't it?? :lol2:


Oh Eileen, it definately would be the best present ever! It will be decided tomorrow by the docs & physio in the morning whether Clark can come home for xmas or not. Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## Emmaj

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Eileen, it definately would be the best present ever! It will be decided tomorrow by the docs & physio in the morning whether Clark can come home for xmas or not. Fingers crossed everyone!


 
Fingers and paws are crossed for you having clark home for xmas col :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Everything's crossed here for you two, Colin!!!


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> I will pm you now eileen


Got it and replied! :roll: A/H's!! 


Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Eileen, it definately would be the best present ever! It will be decided tomorrow by the docs & physio in the morning whether Clark can come home for xmas or not. Fingers crossed everyone!


Yup! Fingers crossed - I bet he's dying to get home too - I hate bloody hospitals myself!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Got it and replied! :roll: A/H's!!
> Yup! Fingers crossed - I bet he's dying to get home too - I hate bloody hospitals myself!


yeps definately one ghost thats gonna follow for a while


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo been out shopping today something i dont normally do often as i hate ha ha 

got the dogs, cats, toads and skunks xmas pressies sorted :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

emm pm your way x


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> emm pm your way x


okies not gots nowt yet lol


have now ha ha


----------



## Emmaj

night all off to bed :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed too as Ive been in Warrington all day then out to the pub tonight :no1: Had a great time but at about 10.00 it started to snow that heavily that no taxis would come out so we had to walk home and havent long been in.

Colin, fingers crossed that Clark can come home in time for Christmas day xxx


----------



## feorag

Well it's Christmas Eve and not as nice a day as the last 2 or 3 - but no surprise there then!

What's everyone up to??


----------



## Emmaj

well i have just wrapped all pressies up :blush::lol2: thought i better had being its xmas eve lol 

gotta go get the skunk food for over xmas and a few bits then thats me done 

:2thumb:

then gonna chill the rest of the day with my lil loony bounding about all excited :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've been sitting all day thinking about what I need to do and doing nothing! :lol2:

I need to put away my sewing stuff and my jewellery stuff, but then I keep thinking that I might want to make some stuff over the holidays, so I don't know whether to leave it until after the weekend, when I _need_ to clear it away for the family coming. So, so far I've done nowt!! :lol2:

It's been raining a bit here this morning, so the snow is melting and I've got the dog to take out soon, so I think I really must start making an effort! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've been sitting all day thinking about what I need to do and doing nothing! :lol2:
> 
> I need to put away my sewing stuff and my jewellery stuff, but then I keep thinking that I might want to make some stuff over the holidays, so I don't know whether to leave it until after the weekend, when I _need_ to clear it away for the family coming. So, so far I've done nowt!! :lol2:
> 
> It's been raining a bit here this morning, so the snow is melting and I've got the dog to take out soon, so I think I really must start making an effort! :roll:


eileen you know the jewellery you make is it the lizards and snakes ? that cat and ditta have had off you ?


----------



## feorag

I make all sorts of different stuff Emma.

On here I've really only sold things like the snake and dragon necklaces, the little black cat head earrings and the lizard phonecharms, but I make 'ordinary' necklaces and earrings too. Stuff like this. I've loads more stuff, but this is all I have at the minute in my Photobucket account and the other photos are stored on my big computer upstairs.


----------



## Emmaj

Eileen how much for the one in the middleish modled on possibly your neck lol

my sister loves jewellery like your making she is big on her accessories lol 


her birthdays coming up in feb too so would be nice to get her something thats been made by a friend :flrt::flrt:

and its her 30th so will be a special pressie


----------



## feorag

Is that the crocheted one or the centre drop one? I've another pink crocheted one using teardrop shells, but the photo is on my other computer.

I don't buy my beads wholesale, but do buy most of them over the internet or from my favourite bead shop. What I do is I work out the cost of the piece of jewellery and then add a small amount of profit for my work, depending on how complicated it is. The crocheted ones take ages cos you've got to thread all the beads onto the thread first and then crochet it up. Sometimes I look at the price and think it's too much for what it is and so drop what I'm charging for my time. I'm just happy if I can get my money back with a little extra. If you want I can pm you what I have ready made up if you want??

I've loads of beads here and loads of ideas that I haven't had a chance to explore yet!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Is that the crocheted one or the centre drop one? I've another pink crocheted one using teardrop shells, but the photo is on my other computer.
> 
> I don't buy my beads wholesale, but do buy most of them over the internet or from my favourite bead shop. What I do is I work out the cost of the piece of jewellery and then add a small amount of profit for my work, depending on how complicated it is. The crocheted ones take ages cos you've got to thread all the beads onto the thread first and then crochet it up. Sometimes I look at the price and think it's too much for what it is and so drop what I'm charging for my time. I'm just happy if I can get my money back with a little extra. If you want I can pm you what I have ready made up if you want??
> 
> I've loads of beads here and loads of ideas that I haven't had a chance to explore yet!


 

Oooo yeah the crocheted one she likes things that bulky and have things coming off them 

i have to pop out but will explaine more when i get back shouldnt be gone too long lol


----------



## feorag

Okay - speaky later. When I get back from walking the dog I'll go on the upstairs computer and load up what I've got on there onto Photobucket for you to look at!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Okay - speaky later. When I get back from walking the dog I'll go on the upstairs computer and load up what I've got on there onto Photobucket for you to look at!


 
that would be fantastic hun thank you 

will be nice to get her something more personal for her special birthday :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo well while i was shopping i bought me an xmas pressie to me :lol2:

Shell wahooooooooooo i have a cordless phone now :lol2::lol2:

i dont have to stay put while on the phone to you now :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I make all sorts of different stuff Emma.
> 
> On here I've really only sold things like the snake and dragon necklaces, the little black cat head earrings and the lizard phonecharms, but I make 'ordinary' necklaces and earrings too. Stuff like this. I've loads more stuff, but this is all I have at the minute in my Photobucket account and the other photos are stored on my big computer upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> image


 
this was the one eileen


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo well while i was shopping i bought me an xmas pressie to me :lol2:
> 
> Shell wahooooooooooo i have a cordless phone now :lol2::lol2:
> 
> i dont have to stay put while on the phone to you now :lol2::lol2:


Best thing ever invented - the cordless phone. I never got a thing done when we had a 'normal' one!!!

Yup! That's the crocheted one - and the beads are all burgundy/cerise based, with Thai silver beads added.

This is the other one I made a couple of months ago, only on this one I put the teardrops on silver plate jump rings so they would hang better, being as how they are teardrop shaped and the other colours are pink too.










Haven't costed it out yet, cos there are so many different beads in it, but I'll get a reasonable idea of the cost price and add a couple of quid for me for my time if that's OK?

I do also have some turqoise teardrop shells to make a blue/turquoise variation and some dark brown with brown pearls etc to make a brown version, if you'd prefer a different colour, both of these will be strung on a silver/black mix metallic thread.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Best thing ever invented - the cordless phone. I never got a thing done when we had a 'normal' one!!!
> 
> Yup! That's the crocheted one - and the beads are all burgundy/cerise based, with Thai silver beads added.
> 
> This is the other one I made a couple of months ago, only on this one I put the teardrops on silver plate jump rings so they would hang better, being as how they are teardrop shaped and the other colours are pink too.
> 
> image
> 
> Haven't costed it out yet, cos there are so many different beads in it, but I'll get a reasonable idea of the cost price and add a couple of quid for me for my time if that's OK?
> 
> I do also have some turqoise teardrop shells to make a blue/turquoise variation and some dark brown with brown pearls etc to make a brown version, if you'd prefer a different colour, both of these will be strung on a silver/black mix metallic thread.


 

oooo the brown one would be fantastic she wears alot of brown and black clothes so that would be fab 

would you be able to make a bracelet to match it too 

of course you should add on for your time making them hun :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Don't see any reason why I couldn't make a bracelet too. The brown shells are round, so are they OK to thread through the hole in the bead like the cerise ones are?? And brown pearls, some glass and Thai silver beads OK?

That can be a project for me over the Christmas holiday!

You do know that they are costume jewellery only - I use silver plate, not solid silver?? That's why they are cheap?

Here's a couple of other ones I've made:


----------



## Shell195

Finally Im back, I ve been to the sanctuary then shopping again:lol2:
Ive just beeing wrapping presents as even though the kids all have their main presents already I like to do a stocking each for them. Steve thinks Im sad but then hes just a man:whistling2:

Ive got my dressing gown on and Im sat here all cosy:flrt:

Emma at last you have a cordless phone so I can go into the kitchen with you now :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Don't see any reason why I couldn't make a bracelet too. The brown shells are round, so are they OK to thread through the hole in the bead like the cerise ones are?? And brown pearls, some glass and Thai silver beads OK?
> 
> That can be a project for me over the Christmas holiday!
> 
> You do know that they are costume jewellery only - I use silver plate, not solid silver?? That's why they are cheap?
> 
> Here's a couple of other ones I've made:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 

yes eileen she loves her costume jewellry lol 

sounds perfect i will leave it with you to create a master piece :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Finally Im back, I ve been to the sanctuary then shopping again:lol2:
> Ive just beeing wrapping presents as even though the kids all have their main presents already I like to do a stocking each for them. Steve thinks Im sad but then hes just a man:whistling2:
> 
> Ive got my dressing gown on and Im sat here all cosy:flrt:
> 
> Emma at last you have a cordless phone so I can go into the kitchen with you now :lol2:


 
yesh and the loo too :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yesh and the loo too :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not the loo:gasp: 

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not the loo:gasp:
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
LOL have just watched shrek 2 

i loveeeeeeeeeeee the shrek films they are fantastic

Im aaaaa stallionnnnnnnnnn babeeeeeeeeeey:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I love the Shrek films too. The cat is great:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I love the Shrek films too. The cat is great:no1:


have you noticed they all look like the people who do their voices :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> have you noticed they all look like the people who do their voices :2thumb::lol2:


 
That is part of the charm:flrt: Im starving, Ive eaten nothing since a piece of toast this morning and now I feel sick:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That is part of the charm:flrt: Im starving, Ive eaten nothing since a piece of toast this morning and now I feel sick:gasp:


tut woman 

i aint surprised you feel sick lol

ya know it really dosnt feel like xmas eve


----------



## Shell195

Haha Steve was pleasantly drunk last night and 3 times he lay on the floor to make a snow angel:whistling2: I have the video on my phone of the last time:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Haha Steve was pleasantly drunk last night and 3 times he lay on the floor to make a snow angel:whistling2: I have the video on my phone of the last time:lol2:


 
LOL bless his cottons ha ha 

i bet he was cold when he had done that ha ha


----------



## Emmaj

LOL shell check your phone :lol2::lol2::lol2:

thought the skunks were quiet heard a rustle turned round and the pic i sent you is what i found :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL shell check your phone :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> thought the skunks were quiet heard a rustle turned round and the pic i sent you is what i found :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
:lol2: Em toilet love:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Em toilet love:flrt:


I know lol see they know why we talk on the phone while at loo now :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive got my dressing gown on and Im sat here all cosy:flrt:


Me too Shell. I had a red hot soaky bath about 5:30 and have been in my dressing gown ever since! :2thumb:



Emmaj said:


> yesh and the loo too :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


And don't forget the bath!!! I talk to loadsa people when I'm in the bath.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Me too Shell. I had a red hot soaky bath about 5:30 and have been in my dressing gown ever since! :2thumb:
> 
> And don't forget the bath!!! I talk to loadsa people when I'm in the bath.


 
aye thats a good point bath an all :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Clark was seen by a doc this morning, who said he didnt like the sound of Clark's chest, but would get a chest consultant to look at him. The chest consultant didnt show up, it will probably be Boxing day or teh day after, so Clark cannot come home for Christmas. I am so peed off, & not looking for ward to waking up in the morning without him.


----------



## Emmaj

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark was seen by a doc this morning, who said he didnt like the sound of Clark's chest, but would get a chest consultant to look at him. The chest consultant didnt show up, it will probably be Boxing day or teh day after, so Clark cannot come home for Christmas. I am so peed off, & not looking for ward to waking up in the morning without him.


awwwwwwwww col so sorry hun  


((((((((((((((((hugs to you))))))))))))))))


you have to look at it this way he is still with you hun and making a slow recovery :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Ah Colin! That's such a shame!

That sort of thing really pisses me off - when they say they can go home after the doc has seen them and the doc doesn't turn up.

You must both be gutted!!


----------



## Shell195

Awww Colin Im so sorry, maybe you should delay christmas until he comes home then you can enjoy it together
At least he is recovering, it could have been so much worse
((((BIG HUGS))))


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Awww Colin Im so sorry, maybe you should delay christmas until he comes home then you can enjoy it together
> At least he is recovering, it could have been so much worse
> ((((BIG HUGS))))


 
yeah thats a good idea shell xmas dosnt have to happen on that day if you need to change it :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I love my dressing gown:flrt:


Im always talking to people when Im in the bath:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

shell is you calling me tonight ?

or is you too busy 

lol :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> shell is you calling me tonight ?
> 
> or is you too busy
> 
> lol :lol2:


 
you already know the answer


----------



## Zoo-Man

I think me & his mum were more peed off than he was. I think he had resigned himself to the fact that he might not be coming home for xmas, but me & his mum were very hopeful.


----------



## feorag

Have to agree with you there Colin - I think it's worse for Clark being stuck in hospital - I think he maybe didn't want to get his hopes up??

Well - it's Christmas Day!!! Yeh!!!


Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Shell195

*MERRY CHRISTMAS :2thumb:*


----------



## fenwoman

*HAPPY YULETIDE *


----------



## Amalthea

Merry Christmas, everybody!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Merry Christmas to you all:2thumb:


----------



## Evie

Merry Christmas everyone!!

Can't help thinking Mido looks a littled disappointed :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well we are having an extremely laidback Christmas Day so far! Haven't even opened a pressy yet!! :gasp:

Barry got up at 6:30 and took Skye out for a walk and came back to bed, so we both fell asleep again. I woke up at 9:30 :gasp: and was just lying thinking about getting up, but thinking it was so warm and cosy in bed I didn't want to! :lol:

Then Iain and family rang so we both lay in bed and took it in turns to speak to the 4 of them, by which time it was after 10:00. So I got up and came downstairs, but no sooner was I downstairs than Elise rang, so I spoke to her for nearly an hour and then Barry took over while I got the breakfast and then we've been sitting and talking about Elise and Chloe since then!

Just brought the pressies downstairs and made a fresh cup of coffee and am going to open them now! :2thumb:


----------



## Evie

I've been working this morning - was lovely and snowy and I thoroughly enjoyed myself. Had the dogs round the field at work and now I'm halfway through cooking dinner now and it's looking good! :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Haven't even thought about dinner yet!

No turkey here today - we're having a lovely topside beef joint. 

Saving the traditional christmas dinner for next week when the family arrive - then we have another christmas day with all the pressies!


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> :lol2: Haven't even thought about dinner yet!
> 
> No turkey here today - we're having a lovely topside beef joint.
> 
> Saving the traditional christmas dinner for next week when the family arrive - then we have another christmas day with all the pressies!


Now that's relaxing - I started the dinner last night!

Maybe next year we'll eat out - I think Steve will sulk though, he does like his Christmas dinner :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Merry Christmas everyone!

Hope your all ok! Weird Christmas for me... no grandad, grandma, or Graham...

Just me dad and bro today..

But the cats had fun 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...s-cats-freekygeeky-household.html#post5317466

Also Re Gingers fur problem (matting) and Toms small size, these pics will explain and help understand where i am comming from, i hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Hope your all ok! Weird Christmas for me... no grandad, grandma, or Graham...
> 
> Just me dad and bro today..
> 
> But the cats had fun
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...s-cats-freekygeeky-household.html#post5317466
> 
> Also Re Gingers fur problem (matting) and Toms small size, these pics will explain and help understand where i am comming from, i hope you enjoy the pics!


 Xmas with only a few close people is the best. You get to do as you please, watch what you want, nod off in the chair or fart as you please.I'd be happy to spend the day on my own.


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Xmas with only a few close people is the best. You get to do as you please, watch what you want, nod off in the chair or fart as you please.I'd be happy to spend the day on my own.


hehe
i did infact spend most of it by myself
doing my bedroom!


----------



## Shell195

We actually had a great day:2thumb: Usually Steves son comes over and stays for dinner but he always ruins the day and as him and his dad have fallen out he didnt bother:no1:
No hassle, no stress and a very relaxing day


----------



## feorag

We've had a lovely day too! Sat and watched a bit of telly after we opened our pressies and then took Skye out for a walk. Came home and cooked the meal and then watched more telly - interspersed with phone calls from the children!

Among my lushy pressies Barry gave me a Border Fine Arts "Fat Rat" ornament. It's a rat with a big fat belly sat in a brown armchair with a pint of beer on the arm and a few bottles on the floor beside him. He said he thought it looked like him so that if he croaks before me I can look at the ornament and remember him!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> We've had a lovely day too! Sat and watched a bit of telly after we opened our pressies and then took Skye out for a walk. Came home and cooked the meal and then watched more telly - interspersed with phone calls from the children!
> 
> Among my lushy pressies Barry gave me a Border Fine Arts "Fat Rat" ornament. It's a rat with a big fat belly sat in a brown armchair with a pint of beer on the arm and a few bottles on the floor beside him. He said he thought it looked like him so that if he croaks before me I can look at the ornament and remember him!! :lol2:


 
This one Eileen, I love it:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yup - that's it!! I see the resemblance - only difference is that the rat is awake! :lol2:

He bought me the "Love Rat" one for my birthday, but that's not to remind me of him! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive never seen these before today, I do like them though:no1:


----------



## feorag

Well, we had a cheap shop in our shopping centre, only opened in early summer and they were selling them for like a fiver or just over, then it closed down a month or so ago and they reduced the price to like a couple of pound each. I kinda liked Norah Ratty with her wrinkled stockings! :lol2:

I was very tempted to buy a few and sell them on ebay!! :lol2:

Wish I had now!!


----------



## Emmaj

I have eaten way too much today :gasp:


its been a nice relaxing day here too 

skunks are eating their supper now they will have thought i had abandoned them :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, we had a cheap shop in our shopping centre, only opened in early summer and they were selling them for like a fiver or just over, then it closed down a month or so ago and they reduced the price to like a couple of pound each. I kinda liked Norah Ratty with her wrinkled stockings! :lol2:
> 
> I was very tempted to buy a few and sell them on ebay!! :lol2:
> 
> Wish I had now!!


 
You should have I bet they would have sold well


----------



## feorag

Wish I had now, on reflection! :roll:

Hiya Emma - good day then???


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Wish I had now, on reflection! :roll:
> 
> Hiya Emma - good day then???


 
yeah its been a really nice day done well on the pressie front too :2thumb:

and lew got everything he wanted plus more :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's great!

Well Baz has just reminded me that the roast potatoes I prepared for next Wednesday when all the family will be here are still sitting on the freezer where I left them to cool and need now to be frozen, so l gotta go and do that and then I think I'm off to bed.

Glad everyone had a good day! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen, speak tomorrow

Im off to bed soon to as Im shattered


----------



## Emmaj

LOL 

yeah i should really be heading for bed too been a long day lol 

skunks are still eating so when they have done then its bedtime :lol2:

nighty night eileen :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL
> 
> yeah i should really be heading for bed too been a long day lol
> 
> skunks are still eating so when they have done then its bedtime :lol2:
> 
> nighty night eileen :flrt::flrt:


Did lew have a good day??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Did lew have a good day??


 
yeah he has had a fantastic day lol been so excited all day :no1::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just about to head off to bed. Been up trying to sort out the house for Mom's arrival. Didn't plan on being up this late, but we just haven't had time!


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Jen, when is your mum due to arrive?


----------



## Emmaj

morning eileen


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive just been to the vets to pick up Phenobarbitone for Bambi as when I collected my order before christmas they actually gave me 14 days supply instead of 60 days which meant I ran out early. Im so glad they had a surgery this morning
While we where there we saw a Sphynx that had been eating tinsel, silly boy


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Ive just been to the vets to pick up Phenobarbitone for Bambi as when I collected my order before christmas they actually gave me 14 days supply instead of 60 days which meant I ran out early. Im so glad they had a surgery this morning
> While we where there we saw a Sphynx that had been eating tinsel, silly boy


 
hee hee aints you glad dennis aint been eating the tinsel :lol2:

dogs just had last bit of thier xmas pressie a chewey snowman :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

im going to sneak in here as im catsitting hehe 
did you all have an nice crimbo?


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> im going to sneak in here as im catsitting hehe
> did you all have an nice crimbo?


 
hey aimi  yes thankies how was yours ?


p.s you dont have to have a cat to come and chat in here


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> hey aimi  yes thankies how was yours ?
> 
> 
> p.s you dont have to have a cat to come and chat in here


hehe i kno i thought i would use her as an icebreaker ^^

im ok thanks tho cold cos the boiler broke last night and waiting for someone to fix it


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> hehe i kno i thought i would use her as an icebreaker ^^
> 
> im ok thanks tho cold cos the boiler broke last night and waiting for someone to fix it


 
eeeeeeeeks thats not good  

tis the only problem with getting used to your creature comforts lol when they break your beggered ha ha 

i know i would be if mine broked 


what did santa bring you then ?


----------



## Shell195

Hello Ami what cat are you sitting??
I think my Mainecoon boy has had a personality transplant as he`s curled up on my knee purring away and in all the time Ive had him hes never done this before:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hello Ami what cat are you sitting??
> I think my Mainecoon boy has had a personality transplant as he`s curled up on my knee purring away and in all the time Ive had him hes never done this before:flrt:


Ooooo bless have you been playing with the cat nip?:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo bless have you been playing with the cat nip?:lol2::lol2:


Nope he just came over all fussy then settled down on my knee:lol2:
When I came home from the vets the car slipped on the ice outside the front and then it wouldnt go anywhere as it just kept wheel spinning so Chris had to push it to get the car to move forwards :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Nope he just came over all fussy then settled down on my knee:lol2:
> When I came home from the vets the car slipped on the ice outside the front and then it wouldnt go anywhere as it just kept wheel spinning so Chris had to push it to get the car to move forwards :lol2:


hee hee super chris to the rescue :2thumb::lol2:

yeah its all thawing here near this is the part about snow i hate :devil::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeeks thats not good
> 
> tis the only problem with getting used to your creature comforts lol when they break your beggered ha ha
> 
> i know i would be if mine broked
> 
> 
> what did santa bring you then ?


i kno lol im dying for a hot bath!
i got chocs, dvds, a book, tonnes of bath stuff ( that i couldnt test cos of no hot water  ) some limited edition oreos, clothes, money and ive got a pressie coming off a friend this afternoon  what did you get 



Shell195 said:


> Hello Ami what cat are you sitting??
> I think my Mainecoon boy has had a personality transplant as he`s curled up on my knee purring away and in all the time Ive had him hes never done this before:flrt:


shes a moggy shes a tort such a colour jumble brown,bright ginger bits, slight tabby bits. will see if ive got the pic of her from last time she stayed still


----------



## ami_j

shes so pretty :flrt:shes really big and heavy lol my old cat used to be petite and light.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> While we where there we saw a Sphynx that had been eating tinsel, silly boy


And did that surprise you?? :lol2:



ami_j said:


> im going to sneak in here as im catsitting hehe
> did you all have an nice crimbo?


You don't need to have a cat to come in here and chat to us, Emma's being doing it for years before she got hers! :lol:



Emmaj said:


> p.s you dont have to have a cat to come and chat in here


Just said that! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I think my Mainecoon boy has had a personality transplant as he`s curled up on my knee purring away and in all the time Ive had him hes never done this before:flrt:


How old is he Shell? Just curious cos I think cats have a major mid-life crisis around about 6 years onwards and start going soppy



Shell195 said:


> When I came home from the vets the car slipped on the ice outside the front and then it wouldnt go anywhere as it just kept wheel spinning so Chris had to push it to get the car to move forwards :lol2:


Good idea to have an old blanket or something similar in your boot at this time of the year in case that happens! lol2: can you tell i'm married to a mechanic?)


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> And did that surprise you?? :lol2:
> 
> You don't need to have a cat to come in here and chat to us, Emma's being doing it for years before she got hers! :lol:
> 
> Just said that! :lol2:
> 
> How old is he Shell? Just curious cos I think cats have a major mid-life crisis around about 6 years onwards and start going soppy
> 
> Good idea to have an old blanket or something similar in your boot at this time of the year in case that happens! lol2: can you tell i'm married to a mechanic?)


hehe you wont get rid of me now


----------



## Emmaj

Hee hee eileen 


well i got, limited adition teddy, watch, hat, scarfe and golves, mug, chocies and some cash 

i dint do too bad


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> Hee hee eileen
> 
> 
> well i got, limited adition teddy, watch, hat, scarfe and golves, mug, chocies and some cash
> 
> i dint do too bad


oooh nice pressies  keep you warm  i got some boot slippers too how could i forget them lol


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> oooh nice pressies  keep you warm  i got some boot slippers too how could i forget them lol


 
lol yes how rude of you to forget :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


i forgot about my socks too lol 

wouldnt be xmas without either socks, smellies or slippers :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> lol yes how rude of you to forget :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> i forgot about my socks too lol
> 
> wouldnt be xmas without either socks, smellies or slippers :lol2::lol2:


nope hahahaha

do you like the kitty im sitting :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> nope hahahaha
> 
> do you like the kitty im sitting :flrt:


yesh its a very pwetty kitty :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> yesh its a very pwetty kitty :flrt::flrt:


shes lovely :flrt: i want to steal her hehe 
shes a big fuss pot :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Elmo is nearly 4 years old I think, I will know better when I find his papers:lol2:
The Sphynx in the vets was 2 years old and double Dennis`s size. The lady was a breeder who was giving up as she said they are horrendous to breed.

Steve has just gone to the shopping centre as he saw something he wanted to get me and never had time, he wouldnt listen when I said I wanted nothing else:bash: Silly man.

I didnt need a blanket as I had Chris but I always have a vet bed in the boot for when the dogs travel so I could have used that


----------



## ami_j

ooooh boiler man is here!!!!cross your fingers ppls that he fixes it plzzzzz lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rfuks-potm/432460-potm-final-christmas-theme-december.html

all of you vote, i bred the hog in Nikki_Alaska's pic, so thats obviosly who i voted,


----------



## ami_j

woooooooooooo its fixed!yay for hot water


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> woooooooooooo its fixed!yay for hot water


Now you can have a bath with your new smellies.
The cat is a very pretty dark tortie:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Now you can have a bath with your new smellies.
> The cat is a very pretty dark tortie:flrt:


wooo yay 

i do love torties i had a little part feral longhaired dark tortie she was a bit mean but i loved her:flrt:
will miss pumpkin when she goes home


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> wooo yay
> 
> i do love torties i had a little part feral longhaired dark tortie she was a bit mean but i loved her:flrt:
> will miss pumpkin when she goes home


 
Maybe you need another kitty of your own:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> image
> image
> shes so pretty :flrt:shes really big and heavy lol my old cat used to be petite and light.


:lol2: You and I cross posted and yours ended up above mine, so I've just seen it! She is beautiful and her red bits are really very bright! Gorgeous! :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Elmo is nearly 4 years old I think, I will know better when I find his papers:lol2:


A bit young then for mid-life crisis, very odd then that!!


Shell195 said:


> The Sphynx in the vets was 2 years old and double Dennis`s size. The lady was a breeder who was giving up as she said they are horrendous to breed.


And did you resist the urge to say if she needed homes for any you would have them??? :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> I didnt need a blanket as I had Chris but I always have a vet bed in the boot for when the dogs travel so I could have used that


That's good! I suppose sons come in useful some times! :lol2:

I got quite a bit of lush stuff for Chrissy and then I've got Iain's and the girl;s pressies to come on Wednesday! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> A bit young then for mid-life crisis, very odd then that!!
> And did you resist the urge to say if she needed homes for any you would have them??? :lol2:


I think I know the reason for Elmos odd behaviour. Sasha the evil one had come downstairs and was sitting on the chair in the kitchen and Elmo is terrified of her. Its not often she ventures down here as she prefers to rule the upstairs:lol2:

The woman with the Sphynx was a bit miserable as when I approached her she clutched the cat to her chest and said "Stand back, hes ill".
Once I got chatting she started to tell me how normal people cant put up with them as they are so naughty and get on work tops etc.:lol2: All my cats do this, I thought it was normal behaviour:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

quilson_mc_spike said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rfuks-potm/432460-potm-final-christmas-theme-december.html
> 
> all of you vote, i bred the hog in Nikki_Alaska's pic, so thats obviosly who i voted,


 
I voted for berberking - bulldog................if shells dennis had got through it would have been him i voted for :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think I know the reason for Elmos odd behaviour. Sasha the evil one had come downstairs and was sitting on the chair in the kitchen and Elmo is terrified of her. Its not often she ventures down here as she prefers to rule the upstairs:lol2:
> 
> The woman with the Sphynx was a bit miserable as when I approached her she clutched the cat to her chest and said "Stand back, hes ill".
> Once I got chatting she started to tell me how normal people cant put up with them as they are so naughty and get on work tops etc.:lol2: All my cats do this, I thought it was normal behaviour:whistling2:


How very odd! There really are some strange people in the cat fancy! :whistling2:

:lol2: I've just gone a right purler in the utility room. I was making a cup of tea and thought I'd get some stuff out of the freezer for later. Our utility room is a 9" step down from the kitchen and I think what I did was put my foot sideways on the step, but more than half must have been on the edge and my ankle just collapsed and I went down like a bag of sh*te off the step onto the floor, landing on my shoulder and wrist. :roll: It was complicated by the fact that the floor is solid concrete with a thin waterproof carpet on it, so it was a hard landing and it didn't half bloody hurt!! Barry was upstairs and I had to call him down to get me up! :lol2: Fortunately nothing is badly hurt, but the side of my foot is now really aching! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> How very odd! There really are some strange people in the cat fancy! :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2: I've just gone a right purler in the utility room. I was making a cup of tea and thought I'd get some stuff out of the freezer for later. Our utility room is a 9" step down from the kitchen and I think what I did was put my foot sideways on the step, but more than half must have been on the edge and my ankle just collapsed and I went down like a bag of sh*te off the step onto the floor, landing on my shoulder and wrist. :roll: It was complicated by the fact that the floor is solid concrete with a thin waterproof carpet on it, so it was a hard landing and it didn't half bloody hurt!! Barry was upstairs and I had to call him down to get me up! :lol2: Fortunately nothing is badly hurt, but the side of my foot is aching! :roll:


 
Ouch Eileen, I hope you are alright.


----------



## feorag

Well first I yelled and then I laughed and by the time Barry got down I was in a fit of the giggles, maybe might not have been if I thought I'd broken something. I did for a fleeting moment think "not hospital, not now", but it was only a fleeting moment before I could move my foot and realised nothing was broken! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well first I yelled and then I laughed and by the time Barry got down I was in a fit of the giggles, maybe might not have been if I thought I'd broken something. I did for a fleeting moment think "not hospital, not now", but it was only a fleeting moment before I could move my foot anbd realised notghing was broken! :lol2:


 

:lol2: What are you like woman:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I know what you mean. I lay on the floor before I could move and thought WTF happened there?? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you need another kitty of your own:whistling2:


oooh dont think ive not tried that one :lol2: the answers always no 


feorag said:


> :lol2: You and I cross posted and yours ended up above mine, so I've just seen it! She is beautiful and her red bits are really very bright! Gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> A bit young then for mid-life crisis, very odd then that!!
> And did you resist the urge to say if she needed homes for any you would have them??? :lol2:
> That's good! I suppose sons come in useful some times! :lol2:
> 
> I got quite a bit of lush stuff for Chrissy and then I've got Iain's and the girl;s pressies to come on Wednesday! : victory:


 isnt she  she was born on halloween so the name pumpkin is double fitting:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Bloomin eck eileen 

your bleedin lucky :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I know Emma! :lol2:

I got up to make tea before and it was really sore. Barry saw me hobbling along the passage and got me his walking stick which is till in the coat cupboard from when he smashed his heel, but I can't use it cos my wrist hurts when I lean on the stick! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I know Emma! :lol2:
> 
> I got up to make tea before and it was really sore. Barry saw me hobbling along the passage and got me his walking stick which is till in the coat cupboard from when he smashed his heel, but I can't use it cos my wrist hurts when I lean on the stick! :lol2:


i dunno 

though i cant speak i do daft things like falling over lol 

i tripped up the stars last week and banged my elbows on the steps :gasp:

im lethal i tell ya :lol2:

have you had some ice on where you have banged them ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i dunno
> 
> though i cant speak i do daft things like falling over lol
> 
> i tripped up the stars last week and banged my elbows on the steps :gasp:
> 
> im lethal i tell ya :lol2:
> 
> *have you had some**ice on where you have banged them* ?


She could go and lay face down in the garden :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> She could go and lay face down in the garden :whistling2:


 
lol making snow angels at the same time yay :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hmmm that reminds me:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL the video of steve:whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Ive just been to the vets to pick up Phenobarbitone for Bambi as when I collected my order before christmas they actually gave me 14 days supply instead of 60 days which meant I ran out early. Im so glad they had a surgery this morning
> While we where there we saw a Sphynx that had been eating tinsel, silly boy


my sister's old Siamese used to do that. She'd spot him with silver hanging out of his bum and have to pull it out.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> my sister's old Siamese used to do that. She'd spot him with silver hanging out of his bum and have to pull it out.


 
LOL so lovely :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My Oriental girl used to have a tinsel fetish but this year she hasnt bothered Im glad to say

Heres my OH doing a drunken snow angel:lol2:
Video0001.flv video by shell195 - Photobucket


----------



## Emmaj

Nopes my laptop still aint having me open it :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Nopes my laptop still aint having me open it :gasp::lol2::lol2:


 
Hmm I need to see if anyone else can open it


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hmm I need to see if anyone else can open it


i think its just me shell everything freezes and then stops responding :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> She could go and lay face down in the garden :whistling2:


Yeh, 'cept all the snow and ice has just about defrosted today!

I can open the little film of Steve making snow angels - I bet he was F'ing Freezing!!!

However, it did freeze my computer and I had to close the programme down.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yeh, 'cept all the snow and ice has just about defrosted today!
> 
> I can open the little film of Steve making snow angels - I bet he was F'ing Freezing!!!
> 
> However, it did freeze my computer and I had to close the programme down.


wouldnt even let me get to see it eileen lol


----------



## Shell195

well thats crap. Never mind I cant be assed opening a youtube account at the minute but at least you can see what I mean:lol2: He was drunk so didnt notice how cold it was


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> well thats crap. Never mind I cant be assed opening a youtube account at the minute but at least you can see what I mean:lol2: He was drunk so didnt notice how cold it was


 
hee hee im sure he had lots of fun doing it too :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Having said that, it's not the first time that opening a Photobucket video link from this site has frozen my computer and meant I've had to go to Task Manager and close the programme down.

So it's not just you!


----------



## Emmaj

yeah same with me eileen too 

shell so its not just you its photo bucket :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Makes me feel better...................honest:whistling2: Chris is uploading it to youtube


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Makes me feel better...................honest:whistling2: Chris is uploading it to youtube


 
Ooo cool 

i just cleared up all the sprouts an other bits of veg off the floor from the skunks and they have just dragged it all back out again :devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

YouTube - Ste doin snow angels


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> YouTube - Ste doin snow angels


 
LOLOLOL 

yay i gots to see it :2thumb::no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yeh, worked for me too (again) but this time it didn't freeze the computer! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

lol nopes mine didnt freeze either :no1::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

At last:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i did chuckle at it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

The funniest thing is he doesnt know I ve put it on the net:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The funniest thing is he doesnt know I ve put it on the net:whistling2:


 
LOL he will have ya guts for garters :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL he will have ya guts for garters :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
He went out today and bought me some gold earrings and a pair of those trainers that exercise your legs and bum when you walk. I must add I said I wanted some of these as if they had been his idea I would have killed him:lol2: Hes already bought me my phone and clothes for xmas but said he wanted to get me more things:blush:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> a pair of those trainers that exercise your legs and bum when you walk.


What????

Enlighten me please? :grin1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> He went out today and bought me some gold earrings and a pair of those trainers that exercise your legs and bum when you walk. I must add I said I wanted some of these as if they had been his idea I would have killed him:lol2: Hes already bought me my phone and clothes for xmas but said he wanted to get me more things:blush:


awwwwwwww thats so sweet :flrt::flrt:

lewi got me a hooooje hot chocolate mug lol with the stuff to make your 1st chocolate in it :flrt::flrt:

he said knew you would like that mum cos you love ya big mugs and chocolate :lol2:

i think my favey pressie though was the one from nerys :flrt::lol2: its fantastically brilliant :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> What????
> 
> Enlighten me please? :grin1:


Heres the website Eileen, the ones he got me where in the sale so they were a bargain
Springboost / Athletic shoes: volleyball shoes, fitness shoes, dorsiflexion, negative heel, biomechanics, women athletic shoes, men athletic shoes, athletic footwear, plantar flexion, health care shoes, performance shoes, back pain, strength shoes, c


and he bought them from this shop but on the high street not online
http://www.sportsdirect.com/footwear/trainers

Im going to start going for very brisk walks with the dogs instead of just playing with them on the field at the back of my house so I thought these may help my get fitter quest


----------



## Shell195

Mmmmm Emma hot chocolate is yummy:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

It is now bedtime for me so speak tomorrow:2thumb:
Night night x


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Well my foot is a bit better this morning, although I'm still hobbling like an old woman! What do I mean 'like' :lol2: And turning it certain ways and flexing my toes is very painful.

Barry rubbed some ibuprofen gel (which my doctor gave me for my varicosity and which made no difference at all!) into it last night and again this morning and I can walk a bit better, but my brisk walks with the dog will have to be postponed for a little while longer, Shell! I walk as fast as I can wherever I go and take stairs instead of escalators and that is my concession to 'keeping fit' cos I hate exercise!!!

Might go out today and have a mooch around shops and garden centres, see what I can pick up in the sale. Barry will support the bad side!! What do I mean 'will' - he's been doing that for years! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. Well my foot is a bit better this morning, although I'm still hobbling like an old woman! What do I mean 'like' :lol2: And turning it certain ways and flexing my toes is very painful.
> 
> Barry rubbed some ibuprofen gel (which my doctor gave me for my varicosity and which made no difference at all!) into it last night and again this morning and I can walk a bit better, but my brisk walks with the dog will have to be postponed for a little while longer, Shell! I walk as fast as I can wherever I go and take stairs instead of escalators and that is my concession to 'keeping fit' cos I hate exercise!!!
> 
> Might go out today and have a mooch around shops and garden centres, see what I can pick up in the sale. Barry will support the bad side!! What do I mean 'will' - he's been doing that for years! :lol2:


glad you foots feeling a little better you still a silly sausage for doing it like though LOL

well im doing bugger all today chillin in my jimmyjams :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been out shopping again:bash: Its wet and chilly here today and the snow and ice has almost gone


----------



## Shell195

The kids laugh at me as for someone with short legs I cant half move fast:whistling2: I am going to start power walking with 3 of the dogs as middleage spread has definately set in:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive been out shopping again:bash: Its wet and chilly here today and the snow and ice has almost gone


 
yups its wet and chilly here too but i have been nowhere :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

im being a couch potato today hee hee 

though i do have to go an chop skunk chow in a bit :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The kids laugh at me as for someone with short legs I cant half move fast:whistling2: I am going to start power walking with 3 of the dogs as middleage spread has definately set in:lol2:


 
you know my mum always tells me to slow down and asks me why i walk so fast lol 

i think its because i am small i walk faster to keep up with them that have longer legs :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

I was all set to go to the shops and have a good old mooch around in the sales, but Barry said he thought I should rest my foot again today, rather than risk aggravating it and making it worse, so I've just been doing boring tidying up!! :sad:

Bet the shops will be heaving tomorrow too! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I was all set to go to the shops and have a good old mooch around in the sales, but Barry said he thought I should rest my foot again today, rather than risk aggravating it and making it worse, so I've just been doing boring tidying up!! :sad:
> 
> Bet the shops will be heaving tomorrow too! :roll:


 
yips is it bank holiday mon tomorrow ? 

i have lost complete track of days since xmas :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yup - it's Monday and it's a bank holiday due to Boxing Day falling on a Saturday.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yup - it's Monday and it's a bank holiday due to Boxing Day falling on a Saturday.


 

thats the only thing about xmas lol knocks you all out with your days and such :lol2:

i have to say it really seems to have dragged since xmas day for me dunno why :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I never knew that tomorrow was a bank holiday:gasp:
Ive just had the most relaxing bath and hair wash with no interruptions :no1: After I had dried my hair I was sat on the bed and Tom Tom was entertaining me. He really is a beautiful boy and is so playful and active as well as being really placid. He absolutely adores Dennis and is always one step behind him. In bed Dennis sleeps inside with me and Tom curls up by my head making sure Dennis doesnt get out without him knowing about it(he wont get in bed) Its really touching to see:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I never knew that tomorrow was a bank holiday:gasp:
> Ive just had the most relaxing bath and hair wash with no interruptions :no1: After I had dried my hair I was sat on the bed and Tom Tom was entertaining me. He really is a beautiful boy and is so playful and active as well as being really placid. He absolutely adores Dennis and is always one step behind him. In bed Dennis sleeps inside with me and Tom curls up by my head making sure Dennis doesnt get out without him knowing about it(he wont get in bed) Its really touching to see:flrt:


awwww bless them sounds so sweet 

aye lol its a bank holiday tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Know what you mean - I keep thinking today is Saturday! :crazy:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Know what you mean - I keep thinking today is Saturday! :crazy:


im on monday today lol cos thought it was sunday yest :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless those boys Shell! It's lovely that they've got each other!


----------



## Shell195

Awww Chris is so nervous as tomorrow morning hes catching a train on his own to go to Scotland to stay with his girlfriend and family until the 6th January. He has to change at Glasgow to get to Fort William then after a couple of days with her Grandparents they are getting the ferry over to the Isle of Eigg to her parents house.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Awww Chris is so nervous as tomorrow morning hes catching a train on his own to go to Scotland to stay with his girlfriend and family until the 6th January. He has to change at Glasgow to get to Fort William then after a couple of days with her Grandparents they are getting the ferry over to the Isle of Eigg to her parents house.


Oh Shell - the Isle of Eigg!! I'm so jealous. It's small and very sparsely populated, but it's beautiful!! 

This is a photograph I took of it from Ardnamurchan a couple of years ago! The peaks on the left are the Isle of Rhum and all the peaks at the very back are the Isle of Skye!


----------



## Emmaj

eileen that looks lovely lewis said he wants to live somewhere like that lol


----------



## Shell195

He went for 3 weeks earlier in the year and has been invited back for new year. His girlfriends family moved over there a few months ago but she refused to go as she is doing a dance course in college and she couldnt bare to be parted from Chris. I know if she moved to Eigg he would go to as her family are forever saying that he is always welcome to stay with them


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> He went for 3 weeks earlier in the year and has been invited back for new year. His girlfriends family moved over there a few months ago but she refused to go as she is doing a dance course in college and she couldnt bare to be parted from Chris. I know if she moved to Eigg he would go to as her family are forever saying that he is always welcome to stay with them


 
 hun 

thats the thing im dreading about lew getting older him wanting to move out with his girlf or boyf lol 

who knows which way he could go hey :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOLOL shell check you phone just sent you an awesome pic 

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hun
> 
> thats the thing im dreading about lew getting older him wanting to move out with his girlf or boyf lol
> 
> who knows which way he could go hey :lol2:


 
Poor Lew, labelled before hes had chance to know his own mind:bash:Naughty Mummy


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Poor Lew, labelled before hes had chance to know his own mind:bash:Naughty Mummy


not at all but he is gonna go either one way or the other and which ever way he decides he will always have my full support :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

did you get the pic i sent u the other day of all 3 in the litter tray :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I will look now but you know how crap I am at checking my phone:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I will look now but you know how crap I am at checking my phone:whistling2:


 
lol you should have 2 pics then if you aint seen the other one yet ha ha


----------



## Shell195

Nope hun no new messages


----------



## Emmaj

They were both still in my outbox not sent properly you should recieve them now LOL


----------



## Shell195

Yups I got them now:lol2: What is their obsession with litter trays??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yups I got them now:lol2: What is their obsession with litter trays??


 
I have no clue lol its kaimi that sets them off he gets comfy in a litter tray then the other 2 join him LOL 

good pics aint they :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It wouldnt have bothered me either, as long as they turned into good,kind adults that is all that mattered.
> Excellent photos Emma:no1:


 
i did chuckle lots when looking at then afterwards :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Im watchin that holiday film on itv3 with cameran diaz and kate winslet in it 

its the 1st film thats had me engrosed in ages im loving it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Pam do we get to see some cute puppy pics on here?? Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Pam do we get to see some cute puppy pics on here?? Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


shell you can upload my funny litter tray ones if you like for on here 

and yesh pam pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> shell you can upload my funny litter tray ones if you like for on here
> 
> and yesh pam pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt::flrt:


 
Will do tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

but post them in here pleasieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt::flrt::flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Will do tomorrow:2thumb:


 
okies fankies hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

WELL YOU CAN PM ME SOME AS iM NOT JUDGEMENTAL AND LOVE TO SEE CUTE PUPPY PICS
Ooops sorry caps lock on and cant be bothered to change it

Who gives a flying fig what everything else looks like. Pups are messy that is a fact of life


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> He went for 3 weeks earlier in the year and has been invited back for new year. His girlfriends family moved over there a few months ago but she refused to go as she is doing a dance course in college and she couldnt bare to be parted from Chris. I know if she moved to Eigg he would go to as her family are forever saying that he is always welcome to stay with them


Ooh, but if he moves to live there, then you can go for holidays!!! :2thumb:



Emmaj said:


> Im watchin that holiday film on itv3 with cameran diaz and kate winslet in it
> 
> its the 1st film thats had me engrosed in ages im loving it :lol2:


I'm recofding it cos we've been watching Cranford - glad to know it's gonna be good.

Post your pictures on this thread Pam, cos then we'll all see them. The others lurk here I think, but just to see if we are talking about them anbd only post when they are criticised, so post away, cos we don't care if everything isn't perfect, cos none of us are!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ooh, but if he moves to live there, then you can go for holidays!!! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm recofding it cos we've been watching Cranford - glad to know it's gonna be good.
> 
> Post your pictures on this thread Pam, cos then we'll all see them. The others lurk here I think, but only post when they are criticised, so post away, cos we don't care if everything isn't perfect, cos none of us are!


 
its fantastic eileen its made me smile most the way through it :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Thats true Eileen but would he want 11 dogs going to stay with him:lol2:

Chris is now worried as there are disruptions on the trains from Glasgow due to the weather


----------



## Shell195

I think Im going to the sanctuary tomorrow as I still have the volunteers 2 hamsters and she should be back from Dubai by now


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I think Im going to the sanctuary tomorrow as I still have the volunteers 2 hamsters and she should be back from Dubai by now


Is it monday tomorrow ?

i have lost track of days again


----------



## Emmaj

eileen you will love that film :flrt::flrt:

it was perfect im so gonna have to get that film :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

mermaids is on now 

arghhhhhhh why do they always put good films on so bleeding late :bash::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats true Eileen but would he want 11 dogs going to stay with him:lol2:
> 
> Chris is now worried as there are disruptions on the trains from Glasgow due to the weather


He lives with them at your house, so why wouldn't he want them to visit???



Emmaj said:


> Is it monday tomorrow ?
> 
> i have lost track of days again


Sure is - all day!! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> He lives with them at your house, so why wouldn't he want them to visit???
> 
> Sure is - all day!! :2thumb:


LOL im so lost 

dunno if ya saw the other post but that film is brilliant eileen its perfect :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

It's quite a long one too, but thankfully with all the adverts jumped over it'll be nearly half an hour shorter!!

I'll let you know what I think of it when I finally get sat down to watch it, but there's about 8 or 9 films on the hard drive recorder waiting to be watched! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> He lives with them at your house, so why wouldn't he want them to visit???
> 
> Because he would be staying with her family:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Wouldn't let that put you off! :whistling2:

And on that wooden spoon stirring moment, I'm off to bed! G'night!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Wouldn't let that put you off! :whistling2:
> 
> And on that wooden spoon stirring moment, I'm off to bed! G'night!


 
:lol2: Night Eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Clark came home from hospital this morning! The house feels more complete now! I couldn't wait to get to the hospital to collect him.


----------



## Emmaj

Eileen i have 8 below on dvd :flrt:

its a wonderful film makes me cry everytime i watch it :blush:


----------



## MSL

Just read a few pages back, Hello all hope you all had a good xmas.


Puppies are gorgeous!!!!!doubled there weight in the past week I know what you mean though Pam I was very reluctant to post openly which is why I posted on here first, then thought sod it.........I was quite surprised with a few of the comments tbh but of course it all got off track asking what 'lines' they came from.....I havent bothered answering , they came working lines, nothing special but if I put that I wold probably get accused of being an irresposible back yard breeder.... never mind eh, the vet came to visit yesterday to say hello to his boy and went home happy so I am not bothered.
On that note, new pics went on the Photobucket yesterday, they have opened there eyes now and are strting to move round a bit more, wormed them yesterday so, everything on track....very very cuddley

Phew...long post.............:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Just read a few pages back, Hello all hope you all had a good xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Puppies are gorgeous!!!!!doubled there weight in the past week I know what you mean though Pam I was very reluctant to post openly which is why I posted on here first, then thought sod it.........I was quite surprised with a few of the comments tbh but of course it all got off track asking what 'lines' they came from.....I havent bothered answering , they came working lines, nothing special but if I put that I wold probably get accused of being an irresposible back yard breeder.... never mind eh, the vet came to visit yesterday to say hello to his boy and went home happy so I am not bothered.
> On that note, new pics went on the Photobucket yesterday, they have opened there eyes now and are strting to move round a bit more, wormed them yesterday so, everything on track....very very cuddley
> 
> Phew...long post.............:lol2:


 
eeeeeeeeeee woman new pics are no good on facebook they need to be on here LOL

well i dont have puppies..............but im still very reluctant to post pics anywhere too im sure people know why :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeeeee woman new pics are no good on facebook they need to be on here LOL
> 
> well i dont have puppies..............but im still very reluctant to post pics anywhere too im sure people know why :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 I will put some on the puppies thread I did right now!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> I will put some on the puppies thread I did right now!


 
hee hee okies hun will wait for them to appear :flrt::flrt:

have you had a nice xmas then pen hun ?


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> hee hee okies hun will wait for them to appear :flrt::flrt:
> 
> have you had a nice xmas then pen hun ?


 It was fine, the kids had a good time which is the main thing. I just spent the whole time in the kitchen and running round after everyone else. I am not a massive xmas fan to be honest. never have been.If it weren't for the kids I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> It was fine, the kids had a good time which is the main thing. I just spent the whole time in the kitchen and running round after everyone else. I am not a massive xmas fan to be honest. never have been.If it weren't for the kids I wouldn't bother.


 
im the same to me its just another day lol 

christmas isnt like it used to be at all it didnt even feel like christmas this year even on christmas day


----------



## Herne

I have a cat called sooty. He's a 17 year old domestic short haired and hes black. Hes like my best friend. : victory::no1::flrt::notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj

Herne said:


> I have a cat called sooty. He's a 17 year old domestic short haired and hes black. Hes like my best friend. : victory::no1::flrt::notworthy:


we need pics of sooty :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Not long back from the sanctuary and have 5 new temporary additions to our madhouse. The mother cat Angel who was due to be pts when no other sanctuary would take her and her 5 x 3 day old kittens in has developed mastitis and it wasnt until I went in today that anyone noticed that her kittens were squeaking and Angel was flying at them. The kittens are very thin and I will be surprised if they all make it as they are quite poorly. We have spoken to the vet and they are all on Betamox LA including mum who is also on metacam. I have had to become mum to these 5 ginger 17 day old kittens 
They are on hourly feeds and Im just about to refeed them which isnt easy as they really dont want it


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Not long back from the sanctuary and have 5 new temporary additions to our madhouse. The mother cat Angel who was due to be pts when no other sanctuary would take her and her 5 x 3 day old kittens in has developed mastitis and it wasnt until I went in today that anyone noticed that her kittens were squeaking and Angel was flying at them. The kittens are very thin and I will be surprised if they all make it as they are quite poorly. We have spoken to the vet and they are all on Betamox LA including mum who is also on metacam. I have had to become mum to these 5 ginger 17 day old kittens
> They are on hourly feeds and Im just about to refeed them which isnt easy as they really dont want it


awwwwwww shell 

poor lil babies and poor mum 

have everything crossed for the babies and you 

i feel for you having to go through this again too


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwww shell
> 
> poor lil babies and poor mum
> 
> have everything crossed for the babies and you
> 
> i feel for you having to go through this again too


 
They fed better but 2 of them are very weak, Ive added some honey to their milk to try and get some energy into them. I thinks it going to be a very long night


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> They fed better but 2 of them are very weak, Ive added some honey to their milk to try and get some energy into them. I thinks it going to be a very long night


yups i have to agree with you on that one hun 

everything is crossed for you and them hun : victory:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Not long back from the sanctuary and have 5 new temporary additions to our madhouse. The mother cat Angel who was due to be pts when no other sanctuary would take her and her 5 x 3 day old kittens in has developed mastitis and it wasnt until I went in today that anyone noticed that her kittens were squeaking and Angel was flying at them. The kittens are very thin and I will be surprised if they all make it as they are quite poorly. We have spoken to the vet and they are all on Betamox LA including mum who is also on metacam. I have had to become mum to these 5 ginger 17 day old kittens
> They are on hourly feeds and Im just about to refeed them which isnt easy as they really dont want it


Oh boy Shell, you've got your work cut out for you there - they're awfully young for handrearing, but I wish you every success.

My friend has been visiting tonight cos her daughter and son-in-law are up from London for the Christmas and they were dying to meet Skye. My friend works for a vet and told me that the police arrested a guy the other night for being drunk and disorderly and when they told him to turn out his pockets, he took out a 3 week old puppy! :gasp: My friend said if they hadn't been able to find someone to take it and finish handrearing it, she was going to bring it to me! Said they thought it could have been a pitbull pup!


----------



## Shell195

I have handreared kittens from day one but they were healthy kittens and these arent:bash: They actually looked a lot brighter when I fed them before and wernt flat like they were previously which is a good sign but 3 of the 5 are pitifully thin, in fact one of them is a fur covered skeleton:bash:


I think some people are scared of the unknown which is why they are homophobic. Personally I dont care if people are multicoloured, gay or straight as long as they are decent human beings. I judge people on their actions not their colour, race or sexuality


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I have handreared kittens from day one but they were healthy kittens and these arent:bash: They actually looked a lot brighter when I fed them before and wernt flat like they were previously which is a good sign but 3 of the 5 are pitifully thin, in fact one of them is a fur covered skeleton:bash:
> 
> 
> I think some people are scared of the unknown which is why they are homophobic. Personally I dont care if people are multicoloured, gay or straight as long as they are decent human beings. I judge people on their actions not their colour, race or sexuality


 
im like that too and i have brought my son up the same way to accept everyone as an equal no matter their colour, religion or sexuality too 

well shell is looking slightly hopeful for them then if they seemed a lil more perkier 

really hope you can get them fighting fit again hun :flrt:


----------



## feorag

That sounds a little more heartening Shell! Tomorrow might give you a better picture of the prognosis. Poor little critters!


----------



## Shell195

Im off to feed the kittens again back soon, fingers crossed they are still ok


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im off to feed the kittens again back soon, fingers crossed they are still ok


 
everything is crossed for you hun :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## bothrops

Thread cleaned.

Please keep to the forum rules and refrain from posting personal attacks, offensive comments and swear words on this forum.

Stick to the cat chat!


----------



## MSL

I was going to share some puppy stories with you but as it will probably be edited out because it's not related to cats I don't think I will bother.

Can someone perhaps send me a pm to enlighten me as to what went on last night because I am sorely peed off that my post was edited when.
1) I was not offensive
2) I did not swear
3) I was not rude or mean to anyone.
I just expressed an opinion on something that was being discussed.

and I have sent a pm to Bothrops saying the above.

the whole thing about random cat chat is that it is random and a huge range of things are discussed all the time.........if people get out of hand , then fine, delete them but it is fairly disturbing that everyones posts, regarding one issue are deleted......as far as I am aware everyone is allowed to have an opinion even if it's not the one you like.

It will be interesting to see if this post stays as it is not related to cats.......although just to let you know Odi is doing really really well after his episode at the vet, getting nice and big again, just like he should be.:2thumb:

Shell, good luck with the babies hon, you are going to have a busy time of it.....let us know how things go.........
Eileen, what happened to the pup does anyone know....what is wrong with these people!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Totally agree with you there Penny and this is the second time that this has happened where a mod has stepped in and cleaned up this thread and told us to stick to talking about cats. I too think it's ridiculous, because as we all pointed out then, it's a random chat thread basically set up for cat lovers and over the year or more that it has run we've discussed just about every subject under the sun, including cats. Over the time it has run we've all become friends because we share a common interest and it isn't just cats, because we all have dogs too and a lot of us have rats and snakes, so we have a lot in common and basically just chat about it!

So carry on sharing your puppy stories with us, because we like to hear how the pups are getting on!

I think one of the vet nurses took it home to handrear and wean it, but I'll find out how things go next time I see her! What is wrong with those people is that they are as thick as pig do-doos (can't say the word I'm thinking of cos that might be construed as swearing) :lol2: 
Having said that I'd have loved to have seen the policeman's face when he said "empty your pockets" and the guy put a puppy on the counter!


----------



## MSL

Having said that I'd have loved to have seen the policeman's face when he said "empty your pockets" and the guy put a puppy on the counter![/QUOTE]

Lol....me I'd have just gone awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww can I have a cuddle please...................

and then given him a good telling off!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Morning ladies 

Oh my what a lovely clean thread we have :whip::gasp:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Oh my what a lovely clean thread we have :whip::gasp:


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


yups 

well i went to bed shortly after eileen 

Oh i fed the cats before i went to bed and fluffed their beds too :whistling2: better add about the cats hey :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

To be honest, normally I'd be in agreement that the thread should be allowed to discuss things within reason. Especially when the first post of this thread says



feorag said:


> There are a few random threads running though this forum ranging from just "random chat" to "the fatties thread" and "the thinnies thread" where like minded people stay regularly in touch. Being a 'forum fattie' I've been in the fatties thread since it started and it turned into just a few like minded people 'talking' to each other, often about things far removed from diets and the like!
> 
> So I thought if it works for fatties, then it could work for catties!!


 But when I went to bed things were getting very heated, and we all know fenny loves a good discussion, so things would have possibly gone from there, if they hadn't already and that's why it was cleaned up? Went to bed as the net went down so not sure. But there are a lot of the gay community who frequent this forum and fennys comments could have been really offensive. I'm all for opinions and everyones entitled to it, but when it gets into the realms of offense then people need to be careful how they phrase things...well that's my two penneth on the matter. This may get deleted if so ah well.


Penny those puppies are looking absolutely gorgeous!

Best of luck with the kittens Shell & to the 3 week puppy found in a pocket Eileen.that's terrible poor thing.

Sorry I've not been on too much Christmas has been very hectic. Had a really good time though as did the animals..well apart from Ghost who died on the day before Christmas eve (my oldest rat) just slipped away in her sleep. Wanted to get a necropsy/post mortum done but Will wouldn't hear of it due to her age. So he was out with a shovel trying to dig up frozen ground in order to bury her. How he managed it I've no idea, when I tried I nearly put my back out.

What's everybody got planned for the New Year, anything?


----------



## feorag

Hiya Katie - nice to hear from you and I totally agree with everything you've said - this thread was never designed to only discuss cats at all, it was for people who like cats to come and stay in touch without using other people's threads to do it!!!

So sorry to hear about Ghost - bad timing too - how old was she??

Penny, I think you might have given that guy a bit more than a telling off! :lol2: I'd have liked to punch him!!

Morning Ems


----------



## MSL

Esarosa said:


> To be honest, normally I'd be in agreement that the thread should be allowed to discuss things within reason. Especially when the first post of this thread says
> 
> 
> 
> But when I went to bed things were getting very heated, and we all know fenny loves a good discussion, so things would have possibly gone from there, if they hadn't already and that's why it was cleaned up? Went to bed as the net went down so not sure. But there are a lot of the gay community who frequent this forum and fennys comments could have been really offensive. I'm all for opinions and everyones entitled to it, but when it gets into the realms of offense then people need to be careful how they phrase things...well that's my two penneth on the matter. This may get deleted if so ah well.
> 
> 
> Penny those puppies are looking absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Best of luck with the kittens Shell & to the 3 week puppy found in a pocket Eileen.that's terrible poor thing.
> 
> Sorry I've not been on too much Christmas has been very hectic. Had a really good time though as did the animals..well apart from Ghost who died on the day before Christmas eve (my oldest rat) just slipped away in her sleep. Wanted to get a necropsy/post mortum done but Will wouldn't hear of it due to her age. So he was out with a shovel trying to dig up frozen ground in order to bury her. How he managed it I've no idea, when I tried I nearly put my back out.
> 
> What's everybody got planned for the New Year, anything?


 
Hello, poor rattie, bless your other halfs heart for putting in all the effort!

I am having a friend and her children over as her hubby is a policeman and is working....mother in law is also coming and we are having a curry, a few drinks and playing games on the wii...this will be the first new year I have ever had with my husband as he has worrked for the past 24 years on new years....hoping to just have a relaxed and chilled evening.......
Pen


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Hello, poor rattie, bless your other halfs heart for putting in all the effort!
> 
> I am having a friend and her children over as her hubby is a policeman and is working....mother in law is also coming and we are having a curry, a few drinks and playing games on the wii...this will be the first new year I have ever had with my husband as he has worrked for the past 24 years on new years....hoping to just have a relaxed and chilled evening.......
> Pen


not sure what im doing yet had a few offers lol

my mate wants me to go out with her urgh lol, my sis is having a do at hers and my other mate is having a do at hers 

not sure which option i will take yet but will probs be my sisters:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

morning eileen i missed ya post :blush:

sorry lol


----------



## feorag

And I totally forgot about the New Years Eve question.

I don't know about anyone else, but I hate going out on new Year's Eve nowadays. I like being in my own house and, although we've always had either friends to stay and others coming around and until a few years ago I usually had around about 12 friends around and cooked a huge Chinese Banquet, that has tailed off over the last few years and now we tend not to do anything. We will have Iain and his family around this year, so we won't just be on our own, but to be quite honest, New year's eve has kinda lost its magic (if it ever had any) for me.

Does that make me a grumpy old woman? Cos if so, I could go on BBC2 and join in! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And I totally forgot about the New Years Eve question.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I hate going out on new Year's Eve nowadays. I like being in my own house and, although we've always had either friends to stay and others coming around and until a few years ago I usually had around about 12 friends around and cooked a huge Chinese Banquet, that has tailed off over the last few years and now we tend not to do anything. We will have Iain and his family around this year, so we won't just be on our own, but to be quite honest, New year's eve has kinda lost its magic (if it ever had any) for me.
> 
> Does that make me a grumpy old woman? Cos if so, I could go on BBC2 and join in! :lol2:


 
not at all eileen lol 

im not a fan of going out would rather stay at home, just cant be bothered with the faff of getting ready then going out ha ha prefer home when i can chill and do what i want :lol2:


----------



## bothrops

MSL said:


> I was going to share some puppy stories with you but as it will probably be edited out because it's not related to cats I don't think I will bother.
> 
> Can someone perhaps send me a pm to enlighten me as to what went on last night because I am sorely peed off that my post was edited when.
> 1) I was not offensive
> 2) I did not swear
> 3) I was not rude or mean to anyone.
> I just expressed an opinion on something that was being discussed.
> 
> and I have sent a pm to Bothrops saying the above.
> 
> the whole thing about random cat chat is that it is random and a huge range of things are discussed all the time.........if people get out of hand , then fine, delete them but it is fairly disturbing that everyones posts, regarding one issue are deleted......as far as I am aware everyone is allowed to have an opinion even if it's not the one you like.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if this post stays as it is not related to cats.......although just to let you know Odi is doing really really well after his episode at the vet, getting nice and big again, just like he should be.:2thumb:
> 
> Shell, good luck with the babies hon, you are going to have a busy time of it.....let us know how things go.........
> Eileen, what happened to the pup does anyone know....what is wrong with these people!!!!!!


 
I feel it is completely unnecessary of you to post this on the open forum before (a) waiting for a response from me to your pm and (b) before knowing the full facts.



Emmaj said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Oh my what a lovely clean thread we have :whip::gasp:


My pleasure. You will notice that ALL I have removed are the offending posts (as reported to mods) and all further references to those posts. I did this in an attempt to keep the post alive and kicking (I could have just locked it, but instead I spent over half an hour of my time sorting through, carefully removing all the posts that refered to the original offensive ones and even went to the trouble of editing posts to remove the responses and quotes of responses BUT LEAVE the all the other bits and discussions)

...I've only been a mod for a couple of months but it becoming very clear that you are damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## Emmaj

bothrops said:


> I feel it is completely unnecessary of you to post this on the open forum before (a) waiting for a response from me to your pm and (b) before knowing the full facts.
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure. You will notice that ALL I have removed are the offending posts (as reported to mods) and all further references to those posts. I did this in an attempt to keep the post alive and kicking (I could have just locked it, but instead I spent over half an hour of my time sorting through, carefully removing all the posts that refered to the original offensive ones and even went to the trouble of editing posts to remove the responses and quotes of responses BUT LEAVE the all the other bits and discussions.
> 
> ...*I've only been a mod for a couple of months but it becoming very clear that you are damned if you do and damned if you don't*.


 
LOL thats life and the wonderful ways of RFUK :2thumb::lol2:

ya not doing a bad job : victory: and yes at least we do still have our thread 

thank you :notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> LOL thats life and the wonderful ways of RFUK :2thumb::lol2:
> 
> ya not doing a bad job : victory: and yes at least we do still have our thread
> 
> thank you :notworthy::2thumb:


Yes, we do have our thread and thats all that matters.


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Yes, we do have our thread and thats all that matters.


our lil chillax place


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> our lil chillax place


 do you think we can have it back now and just blither on about old biddy stuff as usual!


----------



## bothrops

Back to cats......(if thirty year old males are allowed to join in?)


Took these at my mom's over Christmas...

this is Willow (grey female) and Biscuit (ginger male) both from an RSPCA rehoming centre around 11 years ago!























































Cheers

Andy


----------



## biohazard156

I had to lol at this....I mean...come on...

Those pesky cats 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/8433783.stm


----------



## Emmaj

bothrops said:


> Back to cats......(if thirty year old males are allowed to join in?)
> 
> 
> Took these at my mom's over Christmas...
> 
> this is Willow (grey female) and Biscuit (ginger male) both from an RSPCA rehoming centre around 11 years ago!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


 
Off course 30 yr old men can join in lol 

and the kittys are just gorgas they look so content :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Sigh this thread is going to get locked at this rate. If people want a debate can they not make another thread in off topic please?

I can't help but think the way things are being phrased is deliberately to wind a certain few up. May be wrong though. 

Gorgeous cats bothrops.


----------



## Shell195

Im here:2thumb:

I had a bad night with the kittens as none wanted to feed so I was dropping milk in and the most I managed was 2ml a kitten 2 hourly. Each feeding episode took 1 hour 10 mins so I got very little sleep. I rang the vets this morning and took them over at 9.30 meeting my friend there with the mother cat.
The mum is fiv/felv negative but all of her teats are shredded as if the kittens have been chewing them as her milk dried up. She doesnt have typical mastitis but could well develop it.
The kittens were kept in and have had fluids put under their skin and have been tube fed. The vets rang at lunch for permission to put one to sleep but as he asked the other vet shouted cancel that, its improving:2thumb: The vet is taking them home with her tonight which is great news and means I get to sleep. Ive been in bed for a few hours and caught up on Dennis cuddles:flrt: Fingers crossed all the kittens pull through.

Emma I will ring you later since I was in bed when you rang lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im here:2thumb:
> 
> I had a bad night with the kittens as none wanted to feed so I was dropping milk in and the most I managed was 2ml a kitten 2 hourly. Each feeding episode took 1 hour 10 mins so I got very little sleep. I rang the vets this morning and took them over at 9.30 meeting my friend there with the mother cat.
> The mum is fiv/felv negative but all of her teats are shredded as if the kittens have been chewing them as her milk dried up. She doesnt have typical mastitis but could well develop it.
> The kittens were kept in and have had fluids put under their skin and have been tube fed. The vets rang at lunch for permission to put one to sleep but as he asked the other vet shouted cancel that, its improving:2thumb: The vet is taking them home with her tonight which is great news and means I get to sleep. Ive been in bed for a few hours and caught up on Dennis cuddles:flrt: Fingers crossed all the kittens pull through.
> 
> Emma I will ring you later since I was in bed when you rang lol


 
lol no probs hun im out rehersing tonight so will have to be later when ya bell me 

glad the kittys seem to be picking up and doing better hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Im here:2thumb:
> 
> I had a bad night with the kittens as none wanted to feed so I was dropping milk in and the most I managed was 2ml a kitten 2 hourly. Each feeding episode took 1 hour 10 mins so I got very little sleep. I rang the vets this morning and took them over at 9.30 meeting my friend there with the mother cat.
> The mum is fiv/felv negative but all of her teats are shredded as if the kittens have been chewing them as her milk dried up. She doesnt have typical mastitis but could well develop it.
> The kittens were kept in and have had fluids put under their skin and have been tube fed. The vets rang at lunch for permission to put one to sleep but as he asked the other vet shouted cancel that, its improving:2thumb: The vet is taking them home with her tonight which is great news and means I get to sleep. Ive been in bed for a few hours and caught up on Dennis cuddles:flrt: Fingers crossed all the kittens pull through.
> 
> Emma I will ring you later since I was in bed when you rang lol



That's really good of the vet to take them home with her. Fingers & toes crossed that the kittens continue to improve, and enjoy your well earned nights sleep!


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> Yes, we do have our thread and thats all that matters.


Thirded!!! :2thumb:



bothrops said:


> Back to cats......(if thirty year old males are allowed to join in?)Cheers
> 
> Andy


Course you can join in - anyone can. People join in who don't have cats, cos it's just a thread where we can all chat as we've 'known' each other so long and we don't want to take over other people's threads with our chat!

There's a very chunky British influence on those 2 cats and their markings are gorgeous! :flrt:

Poor Shell, I knew you were in for a bad night, but so pleased that someone else has taken them on and you can get a decent night's sleep tonight! :2thumb:

And that 999 call was a disgrace - she should have been fined for wasting time! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

What 999 call is this??


----------



## MSL

biohazard156 said:


> I had to lol at this....I mean...come on...
> 
> Those pesky cats
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/8433783.stm


Those pesky cats indeed......although I once had a 999 call from a woman who demanded an ambulance because she had broken a nail!!!!
ah those pesky idiot humans.:2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Hi Shell, you poor tired thing you, I hope you get a good kip tonight lovey.

It's great the vet has taken them in, just goes to show there are some good people out there........I hope they all recover anyway.

Bothrops....you can only join in if you blither on randomly about almost anything and everything as long as it is lighthearted and pleasant......

obviously it helps having cats but puppies, babies, in fact anything cuddly will generally get a good response on here.....we do have the odd rant but on the whole, sigh, they are few and far between and usually aimed at things like traffic wardens, idiot drivers and irresponsible pet owners!!!!: victory:

Ps; I think I have sold the last of my pups today...they are not coming over till friday but they seemed very keen. It will be for there 8 yr old daughter who has severe Cerebal Palsy and needs 24 hr care...thats why they can't come till Friday because they need to arrange a carer for their daughter.....it makes me feel very happy to think one of my little girls is going to be this special little girls new friend...I am a soppy old moo at heart!

I am so happy with all my buyers, I have been very picky but I think I have got a relly good bunch!...fingers crosse, they have all opened their eyes fully and are moving around freely with lots of little barks and howls....sooooo cute.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Totally agree with you there Penny and this is the second time that this has happened where a mod has stepped in and cleaned up this thread and told us to stick to talking about cats. I too think it's ridiculous, because as we all pointed out then, it's a random chat thread basically set up for cat lovers and over the year or more that it has run we've discussed just about every subject under the sun, including cats. Over the time it has run we've all become friends because we share a common interest and it isn't just cats, because we all have dogs too and a lot of us have rats and snakes, so we have a lot in common and basically just chat about it!
> 
> So carry on sharing your puppy stories with us, because we like to hear how the pups are getting on!
> 
> I think one of the vet nurses took it home to handrear and wean it, but I'll find out how things go next time I see her! What is wrong with those people is that they are as thick as pig do-doos (can't say the word I'm thinking of cos that might be construed as swearing) :lol2:
> Having said that I'd have loved to have seen the policeman's face when he said "empty your pockets" and the guy put a puppy on the counter!


 They'll have to watch their step the cops cos if they get a female drunk in and say "put your puppies on the counter" they might get more than they bargained for.:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Those pesky cats indeed......although I once had a 999 call from a woman who demanded an ambulance because she had broken a nail!!!!
> ah those pesky idiot humans.:2thumb:


OMG lol if i break a nail i chuck it in bin...........will grow back lol 

i dont even try to grow mine but they end up like talons :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Hi Shell, you poor tired thing you, I hope you get a good kip tonight lovey.
> 
> It's great the vet has taken them in, just goes to show there are some good people out there........I hope they all recover anyway.
> 
> Bothrops....you can only join in if you blither on randomly about almost anything and everything as long as it is lighthearted and pleasant......
> 
> obviously it helps having cats but puppies, babies, in fact anything cuddly will generally get a good response on here.....we do have the odd rant but on the whole, sigh, they are few and far between and usually aimed at things like traffic wardens, idiot drivers and irresponsible pet owners!!!!: victory:
> 
> Ps; I think I have sold the last of my pups today...they are not coming over till friday but they seemed very keen. It will be for there 8 yr old daughter who has severe Cerebal Palsy and needs 24 hr care...thats why they can't come till Friday because they need to arrange a carer for their daughter.....it makes me feel very happy to think one of my little girls is going to be this special little girls new friend...I am a soppy old moo at heart!
> 
> I am so happy with all my buyers, I have been very picky but I think I have got a relly good bunch!...fingers crosse, they have all opened their eyes fully and are moving around freely with lots of little barks and howls....sooooo cute.


 
awwwwwwww pen hun thats fantastic news :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Pen that is excellent news. Im not surprised you have found homes for them as they are stunning babies:flrt:
Im still recovering from my sleepless night:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

MSL said:


> Hi Shell, you poor tired thing you, I hope you get a good kip tonight lovey.
> 
> It's great the vet has taken them in, just goes to show there are some good people out there........I hope they all recover anyway.
> 
> Bothrops....you can only join in if you blither on randomly about almost anything and everything as long as it is lighthearted and pleasant......
> 
> obviously it helps having cats but puppies, babies, in fact anything cuddly will generally get a good response on here.....we do have the odd rant but on the whole, sigh, they are few and far between and usually aimed at things like traffic wardens, idiot drivers and irresponsible pet owners!!!!: victory:
> 
> Ps; I think I have sold the last of my pups today...they are not coming over till friday but they seemed very keen. It will be for there 8 yr old daughter who has severe Cerebal Palsy and needs 24 hr care...thats why they can't come till Friday because they need to arrange a carer for their daughter.....it makes me feel very happy to think one of my little girls is going to be this special little girls new friend...I am a soppy old moo at heart!
> 
> I am so happy with all my buyers, I have been very picky but I think I have got a relly good bunch!...fingers crosse, they have all opened their eyes fully and are moving around freely with lots of little barks and howls....sooooo cute.




Fantastic news Penny, I so hope things click when they come to view the puppy. Fingers crossed! We need some video footage of their little barks & howls if at all possible :flrt: I loved it when Lady first barked she looked like she had scared herself silly.


----------



## feorag

Thirded or Fourthded Penny - lost count of how many people got here before me:lol2:, but that's excellent news about your puppies and soon we'll get new photos! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Thirded or Fourthded Penny - lost count of how many people got here before me:lol2:, but that's excellent news about your puppies and *soon we'll get new photos!* :2thumb:


sounds like a fantastic idea to me :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im still on the phone:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

lol shell is she chewing on ya ear :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol shell is she chewing on ya ear :lol2:


 
No news on the kittens so I hope all is well


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> No news on the kittens so I hope all is well


 
well they do say no news is good news :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> well they do say no news is good news :flrt::flrt:


Are you still up?


----------



## ami_j

i am lol


----------



## Grond

ami_j said:


> i am lol


Me too!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Grond said:


> Me too!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


are you stalking me :lol2:


----------



## Grond

ami_j said:


> are you stalking me :lol2:


You have no idea........

Wait til I start posting photos........:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Grond said:


> You have no idea........
> 
> Wait til I start posting photos........:whistling2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Alex

Don't forget meeeeee


----------



## Grond

Alex said:


> Don't forget meeeeee


Are you stalking me?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Don't forget meeeeee


why are you a stalker too? and why are we on here not off topic? lmao


----------



## Alex

Grond said:


> Don't forget meeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stalking me?
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> Don't forget meeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> why are you a stalker too? and why are we on here not off topic? lmao
Click to expand...

Hmm, I don't know, why aren't we in off topic?


----------



## Alex

Are you stalking me grond


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

I forgot to tell you all yesterday, since I hurt my foot Barry has been doing all the dog walking, but of course he was back at work yesterday, so I was trying to work out where I could walk Skye where he could have grass to run on and I could have concrete to walk on cos my foot is still a bit 'iffy' and I didn't want to risk going over on it on rough ground, So I took him shopping to Tescos with me and stopped to walk him on the way home. 

There are loads of industrial estates near us and I decided to stop on a road that services a couple of factories at the edge of one of them, where there's a big green belt between that road and the main road into Crammy and more rough ground on the other side, cos of course I needed to park the car where I could see it cos it had all my groceries in! So I just walked along the road, while he ran on the grass and into the rough land chasing his ball. When he'd done his business and ran for his ball a few times I opened the tailgate of the car and called him back. He always comes when I call, but not always right to me and he obviously decided he hadn't had enough and so he ran past the car and across to the grass on the other side of the road, so I called him again and he did the same thing again ending up on the scrubland. So I decided a bit of psychology wouldn't go amiss, so I left the tailgate open, got in the car, started the engine and started to slowly drive away. By gum I'd only gone about 2 feet when I could see him panicking, so I stopped and he shot into the back of the car ! Next time he might come back when I tell him - if he doesn't I'll drive away faster and give him a real fright - GSDs have good memories, so it'll be interesting to see what he does!

Oh and remember what I said about him not chewing anything? Well I'll have to re-phrase that into he doesn't chew anything when he's put to bed in the kitchen and utility room. If he's left in the living room with the door open and the gate up he's also fine, but not so if the living room door is shut. The other night I'd sat on the floor and brushed a bagful of dead hair out of him which I'd knotted and left on the floor by the door, then I went upstairs for a bath. When I got out, Barry followed me in and I went into the bedroom to get dressed. When I came back downstairs Barry had left him in the living room with the door shut and carnage met me! He'd torn open the bag of dog hair which was strewn all over the floor (thank goodness Furminators clean carpets as well as dogs :lol2 and then pulled out the waste paper bin (which is behind one of the dining chairs) and strewn everything all over the floor! I immediately thought "shades of Leo" because he did stuff like this whenever he felt he'd been badly done to! :lol2:

Last night Barry was outside doing an emergency repair on a split hose in the outside pond and I went upstairs to do something, leaving him in the living room with the door shut so the cats could go outside to see Barry if they wanted (which they didn't!). I came downstairs and he'd taken out my knitting needle holder which is fabric and pulled out my knitting needles which are bamboo :gasp: and was just about to chew them! Phew!!! So now we know he can't be left alone in the living room with the door shut! :lol2:

And the knitting needle holder was out cos I've started a new jumper for Dennis, Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

What a naughty boy:whistling2: Im sure he was just protesting about being left alone in the wrong room:lol2:

Oooooh Dennis will be pleased:no1:

Well Im furious. BT rang us a while back and offered us a better deal than Sky on phone calls so Steve signed up with them and we recieved a letter saying that as from today we would be with BT. I get up this morning to find we cant accept incoming calls or make outgoing ones.
I ring BT who said its not their problem and to ring Sky.Rang them and they say its saying there is no phone line connected to that number and to ring BT. Rang them and they said the line has been disconnected and they will reconnect it for £149.99. Im afraid I really lost it with the man who then went to speak to the technicians and came back and said they will reconnect it for free as it was disconnected in error. Will it be done today, nope it all takes time . I started to shout at this point but am still no further on. Im confused though as if we had no line connected how can I get broadband.
Steve will be livid when he gets in from work and have have steam coming out of my ears:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> What a naughty boy:whistling2: Im sure he was just protesting about being left alone in the wrong room:lol2:
> 
> Oooooh Dennis will be pleased:no1:
> 
> Well Im furious. BT rang us a while back and offered us a better deal than Sky on phone calls so Steve signed up with them and we recieved a letter saying that as from today we would be with BT. I get up this morning to find we cant accept incoming calls or make outgoing ones.
> I ring BT who said its not their problem and to ring Sky.Rang them and they say its saying there is no phone line connected to that number and to ring BT. Rang them and they said the line has been disconnected and they will reconnect it for £149.99. Im afraid I really lost it with the man who then went to speak to the technicians and came back and said they will reconnect it for free as it was disconnected in error. Will it be done today, nope it all takes time . I started to shout at this point but am still no further on. Im confused though as if we had no line connected how can I get broadband.
> Steve will be livid when he gets in from work and have have steam coming out of my ears:devil:


 
yes i have been a lil hacked off at my phone company too i am online with my broadband from talktalk but havent yet recieved my router which was supposed to be here before the 23rd of dec when connection date started.................still havent recieved the router :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Ha Ive just seen the typos in my last post, my excuse is I am mad so wasnt thinking straight:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What a naughty boy:whistling2: Im sure he was just protesting about being left alone in the wrong room:lol2:
> 
> Oooooh Dennis will be pleased:no1:
> 
> Well Im furious. BT rang us a while back and offered us a better deal than Sky on phone calls so Steve signed up with them and we recieved a letter saying that as from today we would be with BT. I get up this morning to find we cant accept incoming calls or make outgoing ones.
> I ring BT who said its not their problem and to ring Sky.Rang them and they say its saying there is no phone line connected to that number and to ring BT. Rang them and they said the line has been disconnected and they will reconnect it for £149.99. Im afraid I really lost it with the man who then went to speak to the technicians and came back and said they will reconnect it for free as it was disconnected in error. Will it be done today, nope it all takes time . I started to shout at this point but am still no further on. Im confused though as if we had no line connected how can I get broadband.
> Steve will be livid when he gets in from work and have have steam coming out of my ears:devil:


Trust good ol' BT! :2thumb: What a cock-up!! 

Like I said in my earlier post, "shades of Leo". If Barry and I went out, together or separately to work, he behaved impeccably, but he seemed to have an 'inner sense' that told him when we were going out for pleasure and he would find something to chew - usually plastic bags etc - fortunately he'd outgrown chewing the furniture by then.

Apart from the time the children and I went out shopping on the Saturday morning before Christmas and Baz was in bed with a hangover! That time he managed to open a cupboard door and get out a brand new liquid black shoe polish which he proceeded to chew and spill all over the kitchen floor, then he and Amber ran through it all -what a bloody mess that made!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ha Ive just seen the typos in my last post, my excuse is I am mad so wasnt thinking straight:lol2:


lol i never noticed them :blush::lol2:


----------



## klair328

wev been having probelms with bt too.. my phoneline wasnt gettin incoming calls and it was cosntalty crackly and couldnt hear anyone , also teh internet seemed to have died a death and was really slow when it was deciding to work when i rang bt they said their was no fault it muts be my equipment.. went and bout a new set of house phones and new laptop just to see still no improvement rang agen n they said they were doing some work locally that it could be that but there was still no fault showing... to keep pesevering for another week.. now i rang the 3rd time n went a bit mental on phone cause im sitll paying for these services and nothings frickin working.. the woman on phone said she would send an engineer but they would charge me 150 on teh spot as there was no fault showing on their comps.. as soon as engioneer came yesterday he said .. yep i had a majour fault the box had been smashed up which connects all teh BT in my row hence why i wasnt getting a phoneline or internet and that the woman on teh phone was a pleb.. so all fixed now and i didnt get charged coz it was the woman bein a twats fault for not checking correctly as it would have shown up on their screen if she had checked correctly.. lol rant over


----------



## Shell195

Weve tried them all including Talk Talk:bash: We have had problems with sky before but they eventually sorted it and gave us our Skyplus free for a year plus lots of other freebies but Steve being a man couldnt resist what BT were offering so when they rang us he accepted and now all this has happened. I feel lost without my landline:blush:

Kitten update:-
The 2 weakest longhaired kittens got taken home by the senior vet and she has got them feeding off a syringe she is also taking them home tonight and the other 3 got taken home by a vet nurse and 2 are syringe feeding and one is being bottle fed. They are hopefull that they can come back to me tomorrow so I guess I will cancel my new years eve night out, the first one in over 15 years I may add:bash:
These 5 kittens have all been reserved by the vets and nurses involved in their care, sorry to disappoint you Emma:blush: They arent out of the woods yet but it looks more hopeful at the minute


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Weve tried them all including Talk Talk:bash: We have had problems with sky before but they eventually sorted it and gave us our Skyplus free for a year plus lots of other freebies but Steve being a man couldnt resist what BT were offering so when they rang us he accepted and now all this has happened. I feel lost without my landline:blush:
> 
> Kitten update:-
> The 2 weakest longhaired kittens got taken home by the senior vet and she has got them feeding off a syringe she is also taking them home tonight and the other 3 got taken home by a vet nurse and 2 are syringe feeding and one is being bottle fed. They are hopefull that they can come back to me tomorrow so I guess I will cancel my new years eve night out, the first one in over 15 years I may add:bash:
> These 5 kittens have all been reserved by the vets and nurses involved in their care, sorry to disappoint you Emma:blush: They arent out of the woods yet but it looks more hopeful at the minute


 
awwwwwwww the fact they are feeding and alive is wonderful news shell :flrt::flrt:

good work to the vets and nurses :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Right gotta go got rehersals again tonight arghhhhhh so having some tea then off we go ha ha 


doing a full run through of the panto tonight what fun lol 

shell will get the reply to my pm to ya when i gets backs :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news Shell - well the bit about how the kittens are getting on, not the bit about you having to cancel your night out! :lol2: On the subject of typos I actually typed a K in front of night just now! :lol2:

Well everyone is here and we've just had another Christmas Day with lots of pressies. Mollie liked everything I bought her :gasp: even the 2 things I wasn't at all confident about! So I'm not as bad a judge as I thought!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Shell - well the bit about how the kittens are getting on, not the bit about you having to cancel your night out! :lol2: On the subject of typos I actually typed a K in front of night just now! :lol2:
> 
> Well everyone is here and we've just had another Christmas Day with lots of pressies. Mollie liked everything I bought her :gasp: even the 2 things I wasn't at all confident about! So I'm not as bad a judge as I thought!


 

*Merry Christmas Eileen :2thumb: (Take 2):lol2:*


----------



## Emmaj

did you get the phone sorted yet shell ?

i should i not have asked that :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Nope the phone still remains silent but the final man Steve spoke to says it will be on tomorrow as hes put it through as urgent and with health problems, it must be the breakdown weve had caused by stress:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Nope the phone still remains silent but the final man Steve spoke to says it will be on tomorrow as hes put it through as urgent and with health problems, it must be the breakdown weve had caused by stress:whistling2:


 
LOL tell them you need compensation too or you will contact watch dog :lol2::lol2:

is your mobile charged could bell you on that if you like ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL tell them you need compensation too or you will contact watch dog :lol2::lol2:
> 
> is your mobile charged could bell you on that if you like ?


 
I will let you know when my minder has rang:lol2:
We are already getting compo which is £5 knocked of the monthly line rental for 12 months:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I will let you know when my *minder* has rang:lol2:
> We are already getting compo which is £5 knocked of the monthly line rental for 12 months:whistling2:


 
LOL i had dennis waterman in my head reading that :lol2:

well thats simply not enough for your inconvienience :bash::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL i had dennis waterman in my head reading that :lol2:
> 
> well thats simply not enough for your inconvienience :bash::lol2:


 
:lol2: I doubt steve has finished with them yet:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I doubt steve has finished with them yet:whistling2:


LOL i dont blame him either............i still aint had my router either :whistling2: they wont get payment till they send it me either and will cancel my contract if they get funny :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL i dont blame him either............i still aint had my router either :whistling2: they wont get payment till they send it me either and will cancel my contract if they get funny :lol2::lol2:


We had murder when we were with Talk talk and ended up with loads of money credited to our account:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> We had murder when we were with Talk talk and ended up with loads of money credited to our account:lol2:


 
well they aint fecking impressed me so far being a new customer an all so..............i may be calling them to cancel everything cos they are shizer :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Good afternoon all


----------



## Shell195

I have no phone yet but I do have a litter of poorly kittens to handrear :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I have no phone yet but I do have a litter of poorly kittens to handrear :whip:


 
Oh shizer shell have you ended up with them back hun ?


----------



## feorag

So you're not going out tonight then Shell? Mind having seen the papers you're heading for sub-zero temps down your way, so you might be better staying in?

I've been baking all afternoon with my granddaughters, while their mum and dad went out shopping. Now waiting for Barry to get in from work - they said they had to work right up to 5:30 - miserable b*ggars!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> So you're not going out tonight then Shell? Mind having seen the papers you're heading for sub-zero temps down your way, so you might be better staying in?
> 
> I've been baking all afternoon with my granddaughters, while their mum and dad went out shopping. Now waiting for Barry to get in from work - they said they had to work right up to 5:30 - miserable b*ggars!


Will is having to work till half 8, but at least he has tomorrow off. Kinda thought they'd let them go home earlier but no such luck, and that's later than he normally finishes on this shift pattern (normally finishes at 8 ). He doesn't drive so it's a taxi job on new years eve (buses stop at 8 typically), so hopefully he had the foresight to pre-book on his break..but this is Will we're talking about :lol2:

Shell are the kittens doing any better than when they went in for fluids? Any chance of piccys when they're a bit better?


----------



## Shell195

Steve finished work 4 hours early 

Still having sh1t with BT over the phone line:devil:

Ive just fed the kittens and offered them some recovery diet as well as the milk. They actually wolfed the food which was excellent.I then topped them up with milk which they really dont want even when starving hungry.
They were all purring and demanding attention which is good news. I will weigh them at their next feed as they are so tiny and pathetic


----------



## feorag

Ooh, that sounds a bit promising Shell! :2thumb:

I think if you can get anything into them it can only be good at the minute. What milk are you using - maybe they just don't like the flavour of that one????


----------



## Emmaj

yes it sounds very promising with the kittens shell :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Steve finished work 4 hours early
> 
> Still having sh1t with BT over the phone line:devil:
> 
> Ive just fed the kittens and offered them some recovery diet as well as the milk. They actually wolfed the food which was excellent.I then topped them up with milk which they really dont want even when starving hungry.
> They were all purring and demanding attention which is good news. I will weigh them at their next feed as they are so tiny and pathetic


That sounds promising with the kittens, hope they carry on like this.

Can't believe bt still haven't sorted the phone line out though :bash:

I've just realised Mary Poppins is on bbc iplayer, I'm such a big kid.


----------



## Shell195

When I first took them they were on Cimicat and now they are on Royal Canin. Maybe I should add a bit of honey and see if it makes it more palatable although Ive never had a problem with Royal Canin milk before. Its like they have lost any suck reflex they had, its all very strange. I may start the little fluffs on injectable anti-b in case they are harbouring an infection. I will discuss it with my friend later


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> When I first took them they were on Cimicat and now they are on Royal Canin. Maybe I should add a bit of honey and see if it makes it more palatable although Ive never had a problem with Royal Canin milk before. Its like they have lost any suck reflex they had, its all very strange. I may start the little fluffs on injectable anti-b in case they are harbouring an infection. I will discuss it with my friend later


 
i really dont envy but if anyone can pull them through you can hun 

your like wonderwoman of the handrearing :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i really dont envy but if anyone can pull them through you can hun
> 
> your like wonderwoman of the handrearing :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
PMSL:lol2: Ive been called many things in my time but never this:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> PMSL:lol2: Ive been called many things in my time but never this:whistling2:


 
hee hee but im soooooooo right though 

just got out the bath off down to my sisters tonight for a few hours


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee but im soooooooo right though
> 
> just got out the bath off down to my sisters tonight for a few hours


 
Well have a great night hun and think of me rearing poorly babies while you are out enjoying yourself


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Well have a great night hun and think of me rearing poorly babies while you are out enjoying yourself


*Happy new year to you :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:*

*may not see you about till tomorrow but will probs be on laters on ha ha ha *


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> your like wonderwoman of the handrearing :flrt::flrt::flrt:


:lol2: I *love* it!!


----------



## feorag

Yeh!!! Me first to wish everyone a Happy New Year!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

HAPPY NEW YEAR :2thumb:

:welcome: 2010


----------



## Emmaj

ha ha ha ha ha erm.............happy new year ha ha ha 

im sooooooooooooo not drunk honest :gasp: ha ha ha :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ouch ooch eech im in so much pain.......not good bad ouch


----------



## Shell195

GOOD MORNING EMMA (shouted as loudly as possible:whistling2: Hows your head:lol2


All the kittens are still alive but Im still struggling with the very longhaired girl as although she is bright she doesnt actually want to eat:bash: Shes is so thin and weighs just 163 grams and she is 3 weeks old  I fed them at 1.30 then again at 5.00 but during the day I am feeding them at 2 to 3 hour intervals


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> ha ha ha ha ha erm.............happy new year ha ha ha
> 
> im sooooooooooooo not drunk honest :gasp: ha ha ha :lol2:


O"h yes you are!! (or were :lol2

We all laughed last night at my "up his own *rse" ex-husband (who seems to forget he swore like a trooper when he was younger). He was round at Elise's and we all had a chat to everyone "on the bells". He definitely was quite drunk and when Shirley asked him if he was drunk he answered "Is a pig's *rse pork" and then apologised profusely! She thought it was hilarious and said he'd never said anything like that to her before, so Barry said that he spoke like that all the time when he was young! By then I was on the phone to Elise and I told her that and said that my answer had been "but he also ate sh*te in those days" (cos now he's really into 'correct' eating and is always going on at Elise for her diet") and she burst out laughing. Then Barry said "and now he has a new 3-piece suite cos when I went down to stay with him when we were seeing chloe, it was like walking into my old house, cos he was still using the same furniture I had bought when we were married 30 years ago :gasp: At which point she spat her drink out cos she was laughing so much! It was really funny at the time. I just so love to take the p*ss out of him and it's so easy, sadly! :lol2:

Shell, doesn't sound very promising for that little girl, even a tiny runty kitten should weigh more than that at 3 weeks. I hope you can pull her through though!


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> GOOD MORNING EMMA (shouted as loudly as possible:whistling2: Hows your head:lol2
> 
> 
> All the kittens are still alive but Im still struggling with the very longhaired girl as although she is bright she doesnt actually want to eat:bash: Shes is so thin and weighs just 163 grams and she is 3 weeks old  I fed them at 1.30 then again at 5.00 but during the day I am feeding them at 2 to 3 hour intervals


Bless her. I really hope she improves, did the vet not say anything about her in particular when you took them in if she's so tiny? (sorry if I missed that post)


----------



## Shell195

When the litter where with Mum they were all the same size and all chunky but due to her lack of milk production the kitts had shredded her teats(the vets said they had never seen anything like it) so they had gone without mums milk and had basically starved overnight. This little girl was the worst affected. The other kittens only weigh a few more grams than her.
Ive just fed them again and this time the tiny girl came rushing out of her bed and actually ate some 60% fish cat food while trying to eat my fingers too. Some of the others are actually sucking the syringe down themselves and they are all taking 5mls of milk and some solid food at each feed. The most time consuming part is the cleaning of them as they vary from very longhaired to semi longhaired, I think there is only one short hair.The food sticks to their fur. Ive just had a quick look and I think I have 3 girls and two boys and they are all ginger although most are cream. They really are a pretty litter, I just hope they all make it. Ive fallen totally in love with them as they stare at me intently when I am giving them cuddles. I have them in a makeshift incubator to keep the heat up as I dont want them using any energy keeping warm


Poor Barry LOL


----------



## Emmaj

LOL my heads fine 

my fricking hand and thumb aint though


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> LOL my heads fine
> 
> my fricking hand and thumb aint though


What did you do?


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> What did you do?


 
gots meself bitten :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> gots meself bitten :gasp:


Ouch! By what?


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Ouch! By what?


your not allowed to laff :blush:


we was down at my sisters and we went outside in the new year to let some of them hot air flying paper ballon things off lol 

well in the feild next to the park are cows (thought they was all alseep) well one had come to see what we were doing...........was stood with my arms like over the back of the fence and moo cow must have liked the smell of the food we had eaten (chicken curry) and bit my hand but caught the thumb of my other hand too :lol2:

i did squeal slightly 

it wasnt a hard bite but the bruising blooming hurts


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had some shocking news:gasp:

My neice who had the baby boy earlier in the year had split up with the father and met a lovely lad who was excellent with the baby and really looked after my neice and her son. He went to a Liverpool night club last night and him and his friend got attacked by a gang of 10 other young men (dont know all the details yet) He was killed and his friend is in a coma. My neice is distraught and feels even worse as she sent him a text complaining he hadnt rang her to say happy new year, she has only just found out about the news as his mother contacted her early this morning. Poor, poor girl


----------



## Shell195

Vampire cows:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had some shocking news:gasp:
> 
> My neice who had the baby boy earlier in the year had split up with the father and met a lovely lad who was excellent with the baby and really looked after my neice and her son. He went to a Liverpool night club last night and him and his friend got attacked by a gang of 10 other young men (dont know all the details yet) He was killed and his friend is in a coma. My neice is distraught and feels even worse as she sent him a text complaining he hadnt rang her to say happy new year, she has only just found out about the news as his mother contacted her early this morning. Poor, poor girl


 
OMG shell  thats awful


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Vampire cows:whistling2:


LOL think it was more to do with the smell of curry and garlic bread on my hands :lol2:

it could only happen to me though hey :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Poor Barry LOL


Don't you mean poor Peter???



Shell195 said:


> Ive just had some shocking news:gasp:
> 
> My neice who had the baby boy earlier in the year had split up with the father and met a lovely lad who was excellent with the baby and really looked after my neice and her son. He went to a Liverpool night club last night and him and his friend got attacked by a gang of 10 other young men (dont know all the details yet) He was killed and his friend is in a coma. My neice is distraught and feels even worse as she sent him a text complaining he hadnt rang her to say happy new year, she has only just found out about the news as his mother contacted her early this morning. Poor, poor girl


My God Shell, that's dreadful!!! Your niece must be in a dreadful state!


----------



## Emmaj

have you got the phone sorted yet shell ?


----------



## Shell195

[*QUOTE=feorag;5349836]Don't you mean poor Peter???*

Oops I missed the ex out when I read yoiur post. If hes your ex then theres nothing poor about him:lol2:

*My God Shell, that's dreadful!!! Your niece must be in a dreadful state![/QUOTE]*

More news, it was a house party near Preston, not a night club and his body was found at 5.30 this morning they have arrested 12 people


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> [*QUOTE=feorag;5349836]Don't you mean poor Peter???*
> 
> Oops I missed the ex out when I read yoiur post. If hes your ex then theres nothing poor about him:lol2:
> 
> *My God Shell, that's dreadful!!! Your niece must be in a dreadful state!*


More news, it was a house party near Preston, not a night club and his body was found at 5.30 this morning they have arrested 12 people[/QUOTE]


thats even worse a house party 

so glad they have arrested people i hope they can find out what truely happened and get justice for the family


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> If hes your ex then theres nothing poor about him:lol2:


Definitely nothing poor about him - he had a great well-paid job and like I said he'd hardly bought a stick of furniture in the 30 years since we got married! :lol2:

More news, it was a house party near Preston, not a night club and his body was found at 5.30 this morning they have arrested 12 people[/QUOTE]OMG Shell - it might sound odd, but that sounds even worse!!


----------



## Emmaj

it definately does sound worse


----------



## Shell195

I agree as a house party is so much more personal



Emma forgot to say no phone yet, BT say it will be within 5 days:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I agree as a house party is so much more personal
> 
> 
> 
> Emma forgot to say no phone yet, BT say it will be within 5 days:bash:


what a bleedin farse your having with the phone :bash:

its not something you expect to happen at a house party


----------



## Esarosa

Eek Emma that sounds painful to be honest.

God Shell that's absolutely dreadful, I thought Will's sister had it bad getting mugged, but that's just horrific  Your poor niece


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Eek Emma that sounds painful to be honest.
> 
> God Shell that's absolutely dreadful, I thought Will's sister had it bad getting mugged, but that's just horrific  Your poor niece


 
lol was my own fault for dangling my hands over it aint too bad now the bruises have come out :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My neice went to visit her boyfriends Mum today and she says that my neice can choose his burial clothes  Tomorrow she is going to see him in the Chapel of rest, apparantly he was stabbed in the back:bash: It hasnt been long since she told Soph that HE was the one


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My neice went to visit her boyfriends Mum today and she says that my neice can choose his burial clothes, no 20 year old girl should have to do this  Tomorrow she is going to see him in the Chapel of rest, apparantly he was stabbed in the back:bash:


No your right its so unfair she is having to go through that


----------



## Amalthea

Only popping in for a quick "Hi" and have only read this page, but oh my  What a horrible thing for your niece, Shell  Sorry I've been a bit MIA lately. Been so hectic with Mom here... Have I missed anything else (best to PM me, cuz I am only getting quick goes on the pooper, so not checking everything properly). {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Esarosa

Have you had a good Christmas & new year Jen? Get anything nice? Did Gary like his pictures? :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had some shocking news:gasp:
> 
> My neice who had the baby boy earlier in the year had split up with the father and met a lovely lad who was excellent with the baby and really looked after my neice and her son. He went to a Liverpool night club last night and him and his friend got attacked by a gang of 10 other young men (dont know all the details yet) He was killed and his friend is in a coma. My neice is distraught and feels even worse as she sent him a text complaining he hadnt rang her to say happy new year, she has only just found out about the news as his mother contacted her early this morning. Poor, poor girl


 That is just terrible news. Your poor niece, the poor lad's mother. What is the wolrd coming to lately where a gang of boys pick on others. Cowards is what they'd have been called in my day. It was considered cowardly to go mob handed and lads fought one on one if they wanted to be considered men.
If they get caught, nothing bad will happen to them either which is no consolation at all to the poor lad's mum or your niece. What a horrible horrible start to the new year.:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

have just been watching Underworld 

fantastic film :no1:

i have them on dvd but always watch them when on tv too:blush::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> have just been watching Underworld
> 
> fantastic film :no1:
> 
> i have them on dvd but always watch them when on tv too:blush::lol2:


 what's it about Emma?


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> what's it about Emma?


vampires an werwolves :2thumb::lol2:

i replyed to you pam : victory: (fb)


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the sanctuary shortly and on the way I have a vets appointment so my vet can give me some advice on this annorexic female kitten. Speak to you all later :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yes, Gary loved his pressy!!! *lol* We had a good Christmas  How about you guys? Didja enjoy yourselves? Get nice pressies??


----------



## feorag

Good luck Shell.

Jen - your Christmas card arrived today! Lord knows where it's been! :lol2: Is your mum still here and is she enjoying her holiday?

Emma, I liked Underworld too! There suddenly seems to be a spate of vampire and werewolf films and TV serials lately!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Good luck Shell.
> 
> Jen - your Christmas card arrived today! Lord knows where it's been! :lol2: Is your mum still here and is she enjoying her holiday?
> 
> Emma, I liked Underworld too! There suddenly seems to be a spate of vampire and werewolf films and TV serials lately!


 
yes i love things like that and witchy things too love charmed have the box sets of them 

my other faveys are the ginger snaps trilogy fantastic films


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> yes i have been a lil hacked off at my phone company too i am online with my broadband from talktalk but havent yet recieved my router which was supposed to be here before the 23rd of dec when connection date started.................still havent recieved the router :bash:


 I have a spare one I can send you if you need it Emma. It's still in the box. Tiscali sent it to me when I joined them but I am still using the old NTL one I got years ago.
I keep looking at different broadband companies buut nobody is cheaper than tiscali and offers me free phone calls 24/7 plus free overseas phone calls which I need with so many family members scattered across the globe.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I have a spare one I can send you if you need it Emma. It's still in the box. Tiscali sent it to me when I joined them but I am still using the old NTL one I got years ago.
> I keep looking at different broadband companies buut nobody is cheaper than tiscali and offers me free phone calls 24/7 plus free overseas phone calls which I need with so many family members scattered across the globe.


do they do broadband too pam 

cos the way its going im gonna be changing contract or not and have only been with these wallies for a month 

you would think they would want to keep their new customers happy to keep them wouldnt you :devil:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> vampires an werwolves :2thumb::lol2:
> 
> i replyed to you pam : victory: (fb)


ooooh I think I'll have to see if I can watch it online as I love anything to do with vampires.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> ooooh I think I'll have to see if I can watch it online as I love anything to do with vampires.
> image


 
there are 3 underworld films hun 

underworld, underworld evolution, cant remember the 3rd:blush: will have to dig my dvd's out :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> there are 3 underworld films hun
> 
> underworld, underworld evolution, cant remember the 3rd:blush: will have to dig my dvd's out :lol2:


Third one is Rise of the Lycans I think Emma.


If you both like vampire films/programmes, True blood is a vampire tv show. There's gonna be werewolves too next season if they're following the books. (I got all the books as an early Christmas pressie and really enjoyed them).

And on the witchy front there is a US show called Eastwick which I thought was really well done, unfortunately ABC (American network) is canning it due to low viewership...over 2million an episode is low apparently :?


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Third one is Rise of the Lycans I think Emma.
> 
> 
> If you both like vampire films/programmes, True blood is a vampire tv show. There's gonna be werewolves too next season if they're following the books. (I got all the books as an early Christmas pressie and really enjoyed them).
> 
> And on the witchy front there is a US show called Eastwick which I thought was really well done, unfortunately ABC (American network) is canning it due to low viewership...over 2million an episode is low apparently :?


 
yups thats the one katie 

my word over 2 mil is low to them :gasp:

ooo will have to have a look out for them i love supernatural things too like supernatural, ghost whisperer and such things same :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> do they do broadband too pam
> 
> cos the way its going im gonna be changing contract or not and have only been with these wallies for a month
> 
> you would think they would want to keep their new customers happy to keep them wouldnt you :devil:


 Yes. I get broadband plus free phone calls 24/7 to all landline numbers, plus free calls to most countries in the world.
I pay £17.99 a month for the lot.
I've been with them for about 4 years now and am very happy with the service. I keep looking to see what else is around or any better deals ect but haven't managed to find any comparable packages for the price. Very happy indeed with tiscali.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> yups thats the one katie
> 
> my word over 2 mil is low to them :gasp:
> 
> ooo will have to have a look out for them i love supernatural things too like supernatural, ghost whisperer and such things same :2thumb:


 I have the lycans one on dvd and loved it.Wants to borrow it Emma?


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Yes. I get broadband plus free phone calls 24/7 to all landline numbers, plus free calls to most countries in the world.
> I pay £17.99 a month for the lot.
> I've been with them for about 4 years now and am very happy with the service. I keep looking to see what else is around or any better deals ect but haven't managed to find any comparable packages for the price. Very happy indeed with tiscali.


Oooo i think i may get intouch with them then :2thumb:



fenwoman said:


> I have the lycans one on dvd and loved it.Wants to borrow it Emma?


 
Oooo yeah i may just have to do that as its the only one i dont have 

i dont have the 3rd resident evil film either i love them films too :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Esarosa said:


> Third one is Rise of the Lycans I think Emma.
> 
> 
> If you both like vampire films/programmes, True blood is a vampire tv show. There's gonna be werewolves too next season if they're following the books. (I got all the books as an early Christmas pressie and really enjoyed them).
> 
> And on the witchy front there is a US show called Eastwick which I thought was really well done, unfortunately ABC (American network) is canning it due to low viewership...over 2million an episode is low apparently :?


 I've been watching true blood online. I love it.
No need to have a telly as you can watch just about all of the things on your PC nowadays.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Oooo i think i may get intouch with them then :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo yeah i may just have to do that as its the only one i dont have
> 
> i dont have the 3rd resident evil film either i love them films too :2thumb:


 I'll look at my dvd's and pop it in the post on Monday if you want.
p.s. it's snowing here again and settling, all cats and dogs are snuggled up to the rayburn with the teenies actually in the bottom oven.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I'll look at my dvd's and pop it in the post on Monday if you want.
> p.s. it's snowing here again and settling, all cats and dogs are snuggled up to the rayburn with the teenies actually in the bottom oven.
> image


 
hee hee now thats what you call a pile of poopas, and kittys :flrt::flrt:


yeah that would be brill pam please :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Joe1507

fenwoman said:


> image


Why is there a random tortoise and whty is there dogs in your oven? wont that be bad for like, your food?:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Joe1507 said:


> Why is there a random tortoise and whty is there dogs in your oven? wont that be bad for like, your food?:whistling2:


Horatio isn't random at all, he's part of my family. Did you notice that all the dogs are squashed together at the far side and there's a big clear space around him? It's cos if he feels they are squashing him, he chomps to create space hehe.That was taken about a month ago now and Horatio has since decided to move into the front room which has no heat at all, and have a little hibernate.
The tinies found the bottom oven when I took my rice pudding out of it where it had been keeping warm after cooking in the top oven. I turned around to place the pudding on the dresser ready to serve and by the time I turned back to close the bottom door, it was stuffed full of little dogs, so now I just leave it open all the time for them. The bottom never gets hot. It's just a warming oven for slippers, rice puddings, roast joints of meat to settle in while keeping warm,plates to warm and reviving day old chicks etc which get chilled. It doesn't get hot enough to cook or anything, just to reassure people that I'm not cooking chihuahuas.:lol2:
Crikey I know that some people think I'm a terrible person but even I don't have charbroiled chihuahuas.
If there aren't dogs in the oven there are cats, slippers, chicks, gloves and anything else which needs to be kept warm. They are fliping sensible cos it's the warmest place in the cottage (which has no central heating). That rayburn stove is solid fuel and the only source of heating in the place.And that bottom oven is wonderful after being outside seeing to the livestock cos I sit with a cuppa (teapot left on top of the stove all day long keeping hot) and a book, and my bare feet shoved inside the oven, surrounded by my lovely animals. I tell you, money could not buy that feeling.:flrt:


----------



## Joe1507

Lol ok
how many dogs do you have?

and does the tortoise just free roam the house constantly 0.o
or is he just out for a run in the pic?

Also wont you like get dog hair in your rice pudding?


----------



## ami_j

Joe1507 said:


> Why is there a random tortoise and whty is there dogs in your oven? wont that be bad for like, your food?:whistling2:


dog hair in food ICK


----------



## Trillian

fenwoman said:


> all cats and dogs are snuggled up to the rayburn with the teenies actually in the bottom oven.


Ewww....that doesn't look very hygienic.


----------



## fenwoman

Joe1507 said:


> Lol ok
> how many dogs do you have?
> 
> and does the tortoise just free roam the house constantly 0.o
> or is he just out for a run in the pic?
> 
> Also wont you like get dog hair in your rice pudding?


 I have 3 dogs, there is summat wrong with the camera which makes you see double hehe. Horatio free roams in my house when he comes in in the autumn. During the warm months he free roams outside in his very own garden.
And no, I don't generally get dog hair in my rice pudding. I prefer raisins and cinnamon. I give it a flick with a teatowel if I want to put food in it which isn't often as there are usually other things in there. 
I took today's rice pudding out this morning and it went straight into the pantry as I am having it cold tonight.


----------



## fenwoman

Trillian said:


> Ewww....that does not look very hygienic.


 Why does it bother you since you won't be eating here <shrug>
I am not very mimsy about things like that. I even pick up dog poo with my bare hands daily, and touch real live animals with my bare hands too. I put my bare hands inside dead animals to pull their guts out when I want to eat meat. I dig in soil to plant things, with my bare hands, I clean my loo with my bare hands. So I suppose to someone with a hygiene fetish or a disorder all of those things would be stuff of nightmares. Us country people aren't quite as silly about a speck of dirt which is probably why we are mostly a hale and hearty lot and never get sick. Still, each to their own I suppose. 
Nice to see you on the cat chat thread though. Did you come here especially to post to me or did you want to post something about cats?


----------



## ami_j

fenwoman said:


> Why does it bother you since you won't be eating here <shrug>
> I am not very mimsy about things like that. I even pick up dog poo with my bare hands daily, and touch real live animals with my bare hands too. I put my bare hands inside dead animals to pull their guts out when I want to eat meat. I dig in soil to plant things, with my bare hands, I clean my loo with my bare hands. So I suppose to someone with a hygiene fetish or a disorder all of those things would be stuff of nightmares. Us country people aren't quite as silly about a speck of dirt which is probably why we are mostly a hale and hearty lot and never get sick. Still, each to their own I suppose.
> Nice to see you on the cat chat thread though. Did you come here especially to post to me or did you want to post something about cats?


you never get sick...thats why your on DLA:whistling2:
each to their own but i prefer to use gloves or a bag to clean up poo its not a hygiene fetish its called being clean. you would be kim and aggies nightmare


----------



## Joe1507

dont you have aa viv for the ortoise in the winter months? and you have more than three dogs im sure.


----------



## Esarosa

Can I just make a request before this thread gets de-railed again. If you want to ask fenwoman specific questions start a thread in offtopic?

We've had this thread threatened with being closed before now by mods, due to the thread going way off topic and people having digs/arguments etc etc. I can see this going that way, otherwise why else keep pursuing the same topic? So please don't get the thread locked just make a thread in off topic if you're so inclined. This isn't about defending fenwoman, this is about defending the thread.


----------



## Joe1507

fenwoman said:


> I am not very mimsy about things like that. I even pick up dog poo with my bare hands daily, and touch real live animals with my bare hands too. I put my bare hands inside dead animals to pull their guts out when I want to eat meat. I dig in soil to plant things, with my bare hands, I clean my loo with my bare hands. So I suppose to someone with a hygiene fetish or a disorder all of those things would be stuff of nightmares. Us country people aren't quite as silly about a speck of dirt which is probably why we are mostly a hale and hearty lot and never get sickQUOTE]
> 
> 
> 1) this isnt something id go public about thats kinda disgusting.
> 
> 2) Its not hygine fetish its just being clean most people do this. - and too be honest is a hygine fetish really anything bad?
> 
> 3) most people can deal with a speck of dirt but what your talking about is something more.
> 
> 4) Do i notice you have some lhasa apso's? if so lovely dogs I have one myself.


----------



## Joe1507

Esarosa said:


> Can I just make a request before this thread gets de-railed again. If you want to ask fenwoman specific questions start a thread in offtopic?
> 
> We've had this thread threatened with being closed before now by mods, due to the thread going way off topic and people having digs/arguments etc etc. I can see this going that way, otherwise why else keep pursuing the same topic? So please don't get the thread locked just make a thread in off topic if you're so inclined. This isn't about defending fenwoman, this is about defending the thread.


were not arguing just interested in her way of life


----------



## fenwoman

Joe1507 said:


> dont you have aa viv for the ortoise in the winter months? and you have more than three dogs im sure.


Why would I need a viv for Horatio?
The number of dogs I have is totally irrelevant and off topic. Please keep to cats as this is a cat thread.


----------



## ami_j

fenwoman said:


> Why would I need a viv for Horatio?
> The number of dogs I have is totally irrelevant and off topic. Please keep to cats as this is a cat thread.


so why did you post your cooker? hmmmm again with the one rule for you...
joe you heard esorosa make a thread cos i think it would be interesting


----------



## Shell195

Evening all:2thumb:

I took the kittens to the vets and hes prescribed Synulox drops for them(2 drops per kitten directly onto the tongue twice daily) and given them all a Vitamin B12 injection as they all have Calici type ulcers on their tongues
 Iain (vet) says that Calici can be produced on the skin and the kittens will have caught it when the mums teats broke down so at least we have an answer to what happened. The kittens swing between good to very poor and Im still not sure they will all make it. Iain has told me to dilute recovery diet with milk and water and syringe them 2 hourly with the mixture. Everything I wear is now covered in Kitten gloop.


My daughter went to see her cousin today, the one who`s boyfriend was killed on New Years eve. She is still distraught and cant sleep or eat. She has been to see his body today 
They have charged a woman with the fatal stabbing which is somehow more shocking than if it had been a man


----------



## fenwoman

Esarosa said:


> Can I just make a request before this thread gets de-railed again. If you want to ask fenwoman specific questions start a thread in offtopic?
> 
> We've had this thread threatened with being closed before now by mods, due to the thread going way off topic and people having digs/arguments etc etc. I can see this going that way, otherwise why else keep pursuing the same topic? So please don't get the thread locked just make a thread in off topic if you're so inclined. This isn't about defending fenwoman, this is about defending the thread.


 Hear hear. I agree totally. Stick to the subject heading.And I hope people note that I didn't start this apparent ruckus. I posted innocently and get hassle in return. Why do you think I stopped posting pictures or telling anyone anything important.
Does anyone else have a woodburner or a range and do they also find their cats stick to it like glue on chilly days?


----------



## Joe1507

fenwoman said:


> Why would I need a viv for Horatio?
> The number of dogs I have is totally irrelevant and off topic. Please keep to cats as this is a cat thread.


ill make a thread we can all tlk there dnt wnna ruin the cat thread lol


----------



## Trillian

fenwoman said:


> Why does it bother you since you won't be eating here


I think I'd prefer to take my chances at KFC's...:no1:



> Nice to see you on the cat chat thread though. Did you come here especially to post to me or did you want to post something about cats?


I do love cats but alas, my OH is allergic so I can't have any but I like looking at the photos so sometimes pass comment. AFAIK that's allowed. :hmm:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Evening all:2thumb:
> 
> I took the kittens to the vets and hes prescribed Synulox drops for them(2 drops per kitten directly onto the tongue twice daily) and given them all a Vitamin B12 injection as they all have Calici type ulcers on their tongues
> Iain (vet) says that Calici can be produced on the skin and the kittens will have caught it when the mums teats broke down so at least we have an answer to what happened. The kittens swing between good to very poor and Im still not sure they will all make it. Iain has told me to dilute recovery diet with milk and water and syringe them 2 hourly with the mixture. Everything I wear is now covered in Kitten gloop.
> 
> 
> My daughter went to see her cousin today, the one who`s boyfriend was killed on New Years eve. She is still distraught and cant sleep or eat. She has been to see his body today
> They have charged a woman with the fatal stabbing which is somehow more shocking than if it had been a man


awwww poor kittens  i hope they get better soon poor things. 
and your poor niece, theres some awful people in this world


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Evening all:2thumb:
> 
> I took the kittens to the vets and hes prescribed Synulox drops for them(2 drops per kitten directly onto the tongue twice daily) and given them all a Vitamin B12 injection as they all have Calici type ulcers on their tongues
> Iain (vet) says that Calici can be produced on the skin and the kittens will have caught it when the mums teats broke down so at least we have an answer to what happened. The kittens swing between good to very poor and Im still not sure they will all make it. Iain has told me to dilute recovery diet with milk and water and syringe them 2 hourly with the mixture. Everything I wear is now covered in Kitten gloop.
> 
> 
> My daughter went to see her cousin today, the one who`s boyfriend was killed on New Years eve. She is still distraught and cant sleep or eat. She has been to see his body today
> They have charged a woman with the fatal stabbing which is somehow more shocking than if it had been a man



Oh bless her that must have been awful. And I agree a woman somehow makes it even more terrible 


Poor kittys too  I really hope they perk up, we know they're in the best hands so they have that on their side at least.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Evening all:2thumb:
> 
> I took the kittens to the vets and hes prescribed Synulox drops for them(2 drops per kitten directly onto the tongue twice daily) and given them all a Vitamin B12 injection as they all have Calici type ulcers on their tongues
> Iain (vet) says that Calici can be produced on the skin and the kittens will have caught it when the mums teats broke down so at least we have an answer to what happened. The kittens swing between good to very poor and Im still not sure they will all make it. Iain has told me to dilute recovery diet with milk and water and syringe them 2 hourly with the mixture. Everything I wear is now covered in Kitten gloop.


 awww poor little babies. I suppose every day they are still alive is a good sign?




> My daughter went to see her cousin today, the one who`s boyfriend was killed on New Years eve. She is still distraught and cant sleep or eat. She has been to see his body today
> They have charged a woman with the fatal stabbing which is somehow more shocking than if it had been a man


 It's early days Shell. She can't see it but you and I both know that it will get better.
To be honest I am only shocked that more women don't kill as I find the female of our species to be generally more vicious and aggressive than males are.News like this is always pretty horrible but the fact that the victim was involved with a forum member's family, sort of brings it home.


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> I think I'd prefer to take my chances at KFC's...:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> I do love cats but alas, my OH is allergic so I can't have any but I like looking at the photos so sometimes pass comment. AFAIK that's allowed. :hmm:


yup emma and shell said that you dont have to have a cat to post 
on cats though when i went to the vets the other day there was a gorgeous birman in there :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> so why did you post your cooker? hmmmm again with the one rule for you...
> joe you heard esorosa make a thread cos i think it would be interesting


 
If you want to interrogate FW I suggest you take it elsewhere, Thankyou


----------



## Joe1507

its been taken eles where: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/436507-questions-fenowoman.html#post5356527


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> If you want to interrogate FW I suggest you take it elsewhere, Thankyou


it is being.thanks


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Shell195 said:


> If you want to interrogate FW I suggest you take it elsewhere, Thankyou


i think she's just making a point, quick skim through this thread and anyone can see it's not _all _about kitty's - there's general banter too

my Mum had cats when she was growing up so she, my wee sis and i would love one but by Dad isn't keen at all and i can't see the dog approving either :blush:


----------



## ami_j

daftlassieEmma said:


> i think she's just making a point, quick skim through this thread and anyone can see it's not _all _about kitty's - there's general banter too
> 
> my Mum had cats when she was growing up so she, my wee sis and i would love one but by Dad isn't keen at all and i can't see the dog approving either :blush:


thanks emma thats what i was doing. but nvm


----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> my wee sis and i would love one but by Dad isn't keen at all and i can't see the dog approving either


Bah! It's always the menfok that are the problem...:devil:

Someone told me to get one of those bald cats (like in Austin Powers) but they look just..._wrong_! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

daftlassieEmma said:


> i think she's just making a point, quick skim through this thread and anyone can see it's not _all _about kitty's - there's general banter too
> 
> my Mum had cats when she was growing up so she, my wee sis and i would love one but by Dad isn't keen at all and i can't see the dog approving either :blush:


I think with dogs it all depends on how they're socialised and introduced to them. Though I'd never leave them alone. I couldn't be without a cat in the house it felt soulless when we lost our 17 year old girl. Didn't even last a month before we got another. Didn't do it to replace her but the place just didn't feel right at all without a cat shadowing me around talking at me.


----------



## Shell195

Joe1507 said:


> its been taken eles where: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/436507-questions-fenowoman.html#post5356527


 

Thankyou:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Bah! It's always the menfok that are the problem...:devil:
> 
> Someone told me to get one of those bald cats (like in Austin Powers) but they look just..._wrong_! :gasp:


nooo they are cuteeeeeee  i know ive had issues with hairless rats , id have a hairless cat if they arent the same they are lovely


----------



## Esarosa

Trillian said:


> Bah! It's always the menfok that are the problem...:devil:
> 
> Someone told me to get one of those bald cats (like in Austin Powers) but they look just..._wrong_! :gasp:


Sphynx? Shell has one called Dennis, he's a very handsome chappie :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Esarosa said:


> Sphynx? Shell has one called Dennis, he's a very handsome chappie :flrt:


:flrt: i like dennis...i think a tort one with all that different coloured skin would be delightful


----------



## SaZzY

aAny pics of Dennis around?


----------



## Trillian

ami_j said:


> nooo they are cuteeeeeee  i know ive had issues with hairless rats , id have a hairless cat if they arent the same they are lovely


Can't snuggle one though...that's why I love cats but I have the next best thing, my snuggly rabbit except he doesn't purr...boo. :devil:



Esarosa said:


> Sphynx? Shell has one called Dennis, he's a very handsome chappie


Oops, sorry Shell. I didn't realize...:blush:

I like the breed name though, Sphynx...kind of makes sense when you think of the Egyptian Sphinx. : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Can't snuggle one though...that's why I love cats but I have the next best thing, my snuggly rabbit except he doesn't purr...boo. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry Shell. I didn't realize...:blush:
> 
> I like the breed name though, Sphynx...kind of makes sense when you think of the Egyptian Sphinx. : victory:


you can you just mean u like fluffffffff


----------



## Trillian

ami_j said:


> you can you just mean u like fluffffffff


What can I say? It's all about the fur, not necessarily fluffy, but definitely snuggly. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Although Sphynx look Egyptian they are from Canada which I find very odd when they have little or no fur

Meet Dennis


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Bah! It's always the menfok that are the problem...:devil:


pfffft, men! 



Esarosa said:


> I think with dogs it all depends on how they're socialised and introduced to them. Though I'd never leave them alone. I couldn't be without a cat in the house it felt soulless when we lost our 17 year old girl. Didn't even last a month before we got another. Didn't do it to replace her but the place just didn't feel right at all without a cat shadowing me around talking at me.


i just don't think i could trust him with any animal without supervision which would be much harder with a cat that isn't kept in a hutch or whatever

i know what you mean though, you get used to having a cat/dog around the house; place feels empty otherwise 


Trillian said:


> Can't snuggle one though...that's why I love cats but I have the next best thing, my snuggly rabbit except he doesn't purr...boo. :devil:


i'm after the furry, purry cuddles too :blush:


----------



## Rie

Shell195 said:


> Although Sphynx look Egyptian they are from Canada which I find very odd when they have little or no fur
> 
> Meet Dennis
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## SaZzY

Shell195 said:


> Although Sphynx look Egyptian they are from Canada which I find very odd when they have little or no fur
> 
> Meet Dennis
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


:gasp: That is the cutest cat iv ever seen :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening all:2thumb:
> 
> I took the kittens to the vets and hes prescribed Synulox drops for them(2 drops per kitten directly onto the tongue twice daily) and given them all a Vitamin B12 injection as they all have Calici type ulcers on their tongues
> Iain (vet) says that Calici can be produced on the skin and the kittens will have caught it when the mums teats broke down so at least we have an answer to what happened. The kittens swing between good to very poor and Im still not sure they will all make it. Iain has told me to dilute recovery diet with milk and water and syringe them 2 hourly with the mixture. Everything I wear is now covered in Kitten gloop.
> 
> 
> My daughter went to see her cousin today, the one who`s boyfriend was killed on New Years eve. She is still distraught and cant sleep or eat. She has been to see his body today
> They have charged a woman with the fatal stabbing which is somehow more shocking than if it had been a man


 
shell so glad the kittys are getting there 

so sorry about your niece too  

god knows what this world is coming to 



daftlassieEmma said:


> i think she's just making a point, quick skim through this thread and anyone can see it's not _all _about kitty's - there's general banter too
> 
> my Mum had cats when she was growing up so she, my wee sis and i would love one but by Dad isn't keen at all and i can't see the dog approving either :blush:


 
yes we talk other things than kittys 

but when people are being interigated about their animals and house which will more than likely turn into an argument.................we would rather keep it off our nice thread :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Although Sphynx look Egyptian they are from Canada which I find very odd when they have little or no fur
> 
> Meet Dennis
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awww see he's such a handsome boy. :flrt: I just love his furry tail!

Will still maintains that naked rats & cats look like scrotum's though :bash:

And there was me hoping to get some nekkid ratties in the future, thought he'd have come around by now..MEN!


----------



## Trillian

Shell195 said:


> Although Sphynx look Egyptian they are from Canada which I find very odd when they have little or no fur. Meet Dennis


Hmm, ok from those photos, I can see some appealing qualities, in particular the ears which are quite fab. but am I correct in saying that the kittens are quite expensive? :hmm:



daftlassieEmma said:


> i'm after the furry, purry cuddles too


Somehow I think you're talking about a different kind of furry cuddle...:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Trillian said:


> Hmm, ok from those photos, I can see some appealing qualities, in particular the ears which are quite fab. but am I correct in saying that the kittens are quite expensive? :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I think you're talking about a different kind of furry cuddle...:whistling2: :lol2:


Sphynx are a tad on the expensive side, when you compare them to other pedigree cats. I've seen them from 750-1500 in the past. Think if they're on the active register that can affect the price too?


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Sphynx are a tad on the expensive side, when you compare them to other pedigree cats. I've seen them from 750-1500 in the past. Think if they're on the active register that can affect the price too?


 

:no1:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Although Sphynx look Egyptian they are from Canada which I find very odd when they have little or no fur
> 
> Meet Dennis
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hi SHell, 

Just had a quick skim through and your saw your post about your daughters cousin...thats awful....I really hope your daughter is ok and also all the members of the family affected. Really tragic hun.

re above.....he is very cute and they are lovey pics.....but....



and please don't hurt me, i just don't like them.................:blush::blush:
the whole, no hair thing just make me cringe ...........sorry........but I am sure he is gorgeous.......!



All puppies now sold. Deposits paid and families happy. the people with the disabled daughter are over the moon with theirs and would quite gladly have stolen daisy as well so I am very very happy.......they have all got good homes and are growing like weeds, lots of little growls and barks.......very very cute.

I don't know how to upload vid footage..........anyone?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

this thread goes off topic all the time, like the other day as i recall.

slightly off topic again but why has a perfectly innocent thread about oven cleaner been closed? :lol2:

ps, my name is cat, so technically, this post is topic related :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

MSL said:


> Hi SHell,
> 
> Just had a quick skim through and your saw your post about your daughters cousin...thats awful....I really hope your daughter is ok and also all the members of the family affected. Really tragic hun.
> 
> re above.....he is very cute and they are lovey pics.....but....
> 
> 
> 
> and please don't hurt me, i just don't like them.................:blush::blush:
> the whole, no hair thing just make me cringe ...........sorry........but I am sure he is gorgeous.......!
> 
> 
> 
> All puppies now sold. Deposits paid and families happy. the people with the disabled daughter are over the moon with theirs and would quite gladly have stolen daisy as well so I am very very happy.......they have all got good homes and are growing like weeds, lots of little growls and barks.......very very cute.
> 
> I don't know how to upload vid footage..........anyone?



Hmm not sure HOW to do it but you can do it on photobucket & Youtube..not much help though eh? :lol2:

We definitely need more puppy piccys though :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

Esarosa said:


> Sphynx are a tad on the expensive side, when you compare them to other pedigree cats. I've seen them from 750-1500 in the past. Think if they're on the active register that can affect the price too?


That's what I thought. I guess I'll just have to stick to my original plan then which is buying a kitten on the way home from my husband's funeral...


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Hi SHell,
> 
> Just had a quick skim through and your saw your post about your daughters cousin...thats awful....I really hope your daughter is ok and also all the members of the family affected. Really tragic hun.
> 
> re above.....he is very cute and they are lovey pics.....but....
> 
> 
> 
> and please don't hurt me, i just don't like them.................:blush::blush:
> the whole, no hair thing just make me cringe ...........sorry........but I am sure he is gorgeous.......!
> 
> 
> 
> All puppies now sold. Deposits paid and families happy. the people with the disabled daughter are over the moon with theirs and would quite gladly have stolen daisy as well so I am very very happy.......they have all got good homes and are growing like weeds, lots of little growls and barks.......very very cute.
> 
> I don't know how to upload vid footage..........anyone?


 
awwwwwwwww pen thats fantastic news hun :2thumb:


i think you upload vids via photobucket hun 

thats how i have done in the past :2thumb:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Somehow I think you're talking about a different kind of furry cuddle...:whistling2: :lol2:


":gasp:"

and that is all i'm going to say



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> slightly off topic again but why has a perfectly innocent thread about oven cleaner been closed? :lol2:


oi, oven cleaner is dangerous stuff...if i sat in the kitchen after my Mum's given ours a wash i could get high within minutes


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Hi SHell,
> 
> Just had a quick skim through and your saw your post about your daughters cousin...thats awful....I really hope your daughter is ok and also all the members of the family affected. Really tragic hun.
> 
> re above.....he is very cute and they are lovey pics.....but....
> 
> 
> 
> and please don't hurt me, i just don't like them.................:blush::blush:
> the whole, no hair thing just make me cringe ...........sorry........but I am sure he is gorgeous.......!
> 
> 
> 
> All puppies now sold. Deposits paid and families happy. the people with the disabled daughter are over the moon with theirs and would quite gladly have stolen daisy as well so I am very very happy.......they have all got good homes and are growing like weeds, lots of little growls and barks.......very very cute.
> 
> I don't know how to upload vid footage..........anyone?


 

:bash::bash: Bad bad girl:lol2:
I have had people come to visit who think they hate Sphynx but once theyve had a cuddle they cant believe how soft, hot and cuddly they are, he has quite a few fans:flrt:

Cant you open a youtube account and upload it then you just put a link on here. Eileens the best person to ask as shes done a few:flrt:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> :bash::bash: Bad bad girl:lol2:
> I have had people come to visit who think they hate Sphynx but once theyve had a cuddle they cant believe how soft, hot and cuddly they are, he has quite a few fans:flrt:
> 
> Cant you open a youtube account and upload it then you just put a link on here. Eileens the best person to ask as shes done a few:flrt:


I am sorry, I am bit squeamish about them tbh............silly I know, perhaps I need to pay a visit so I can have cuddles.....:whistling2:

I will try with the video but i can't make any promises!!!! and it's puppies not kittens I ill do a seperate thread i think....lol
I have spent all day down in Leigh on sea with my friend who has just been allocated an allotment........I don't know what the hell the last person was doing but as my friend has a sports car and we have a picasso (ie van) I went to help her clear off some of the rubbish ready for digging over, we removed 17....yes 17 bin liners(big ones) full of plastic bags that she had packed in 3 massive compost bins in amongst the compost, along with drinks bottles and rubbish etc etc....it was minging!!!!!...but we did it and she is really pleased that she can now start getting stuff sorted on her allotment!!!! dirty mare.....can't believe anyone would leave it like that!


----------



## Joe1507

Shell your Cat is lovely!


----------



## Joe1507

does anyone here keep turkish vans


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Although Sphynx look Egyptian they are from Canada which I find very odd when they have little or no fur
> 
> Meet Dennis
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



I have framed the one of him you sent to me Shell. Shame he didn't autograph it though :lol2:
Actually, Canada is really really hot in Summer. As hot as Morocco but with very high humidity so it's hard to breath. Everywhere is air conditioned, including public transport, it's that hot.Summer temp's used to get way up in the 30's which murdered me.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I have framed the one of him you sent to me Shell. Shame he didn't autograph it though :lol2:
> Actually, Canada is really really hot in Summer. As hot as Morocco but with very high humidity so it's hard to breath. Everywhere is air conditioned, including public transport, it's that hot.Summer temp's used to get way up in the 30's which murdered me.


hee hee denis pic has pride of place with my grannys pic on my fire place too pam :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Bless my little Dennis, he has fans:flrt:
Pam I never knew that about Canada, I thought it was always cold:blush:

I will get you a photo of where on his bum your kiss landed:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Bless my little Dennis, he has fans:flrt:
> Pam I never knew that about Canada, I thought it was always cold:blush:
> 
> I will get you a photo of where on his bum your kiss landed:lol2:


 
hee hee a neki bum :blush::lol2:


----------



## Trillian

Shell195 said:


> Pam I never knew that about Canada, I thought it was always cold


The joke in Canada is that there are three seasons - preparing for winter, enduring winter, recovering from winter. :lol2:

In reality however, it goes from about +30 in summer to -30 in winter but it's a more bearable cold since it's a dry cold unlike the winters over here where the cold is damp and seeps right into your bones...:devil:

Plus in places like Calgary (where I lived in the early '90s), you get sudden warm winds call the Chinooks which can raise the winter temp. several degrees and make the day almost balmy...: victory:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> hee hee denis pic has pride of place with my grannys pic on my fire place too pam :flrt::flrt:


Hmmm but which has more wrinkles????? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Hmmm but which has more wrinkles????? :whistling2:


they look very much the same tbh lol i have to second look wen i look at either pic :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've come into this thread a little late tonight cos the family being here has kept me busy all day and I see the way everything is going again, so I'm gonna clarify something - again!!

This thread was started for cat loving people to come in and randomly chat about any subject they want to - it isn't solely for talking about cats, the cat reference was to get people who have the same likes, because not everyone likes cats even if they class themselves as animal lovers!. So as far as I'm concerned anyone who likes cats is welcome, whether they own one or not! 

Those of you who have a problem with Fenwoman and are going to take every opportunity to start an argument on this thread, as Katie (Esarosa) has already said, please take it somewhere else.

Fenwoman posted a photograph on this thread, because she was asked to show us photos of her puppies. The photograph includes cats, so it is 'on topic'! Personally I don't give a FF whether or not she cleans her cooker, because, as she rightly says she's the one who eats the food out of it. I've been in some really dirty stinky houses in my life, all owned by animal lovers/breeders with a large quantity of animals, but I've never judged the people who live in them, because as long as they look after their animals, I don't care how they live.

Cat/dog hair in food and drink is often an occupational hazard if you live with a lot of animals and I'm not embarrassed to say that it happens in my house - does that make me a dirty person, who needs a thread started to ask if I've heard of oven cleaner! 



daftlassieEmma said:


> my Mum had cats when she was growing up so she, my wee sis and i would love one but by Dad isn't keen at all and i can't see the dog approving either :blush:


There's an old saying Emma that you can introduce a cat into a dog's house, but not a dog into a cat's house. Having done both I think that's a good indication. My GSD loved and protected everything that came into this house, dog, rabbit, cat, whatever. We've just introduced a GSD to our cats and are having a very difficult job getting the cats to accept the dog.



MSL said:


> All puppies now sold. Deposits paid and families happy. the people with the disabled daughter are over the moon with theirs and would quite gladly have stolen daisy as well so I am very very happy.......they have all got good homes and are growing like weeds, lots of little growls and barks.......very very cute.
> 
> I don't know how to upload vid footage..........anyone?


Penny -excellent news about the puppies and as has been said, you can upload a video onto Photobucket, or open an account with You Tube and post the link, just like you do with ordinary photographs. And please put it on here then you know none of us who want to see it will miss it!



Joe1507 said:


> does anyone here keep turkish vans


My friend had one a few years ago and I know a few breeders.

Shell, I'm so upset for your niece and amazed that it was a woman who stabbed her boyfriend - did you find out how his friend is and what happened to him?

ETA: And while I was setting up my soapbox everyone has posted about that big-lugged, bug-eyed, wrinkly, nekkid critter you have Shell!! You know we all love him - he's special :flrt: he's like the Cat Chat Thread Mascot!! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Bless my little Dennis, he has fans:flrt:
> Pam I never knew that about Canada, I thought it was always cold:blush:
> 
> I will get you a photo of where on his bum your kiss landed:lol2:


Before I went there, I had an image of it always being cold too lol. It was very cold in winter of course and my fiance had to warn me to always wrap up even if I didn't feel the cold right away because by the time I felt it, I might have frostbitten lips :gasp:
In very high summer, I used to go across the road and swim in Lake Ontario.
P.S. here is another on it's way, tell him to brace himself!!


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Before I went there, I had an image of it always being cold too lol. It was very cold in winter of course and my fiance had to warn me to always wrap up even if I didn't feel the cold right away because by the time I felt it, I might have frostbitten lips :gasp:
> In very high summer, I used to go across the road and swim in Lake Ontario.
> P.S. here is another on it's way, tell him to brace himself!!
> 
> 
> image


 
pam i have been to ontario went when i was 12 with the guides we travelled around stayed in the usa as well as canada


----------



## Emmaj

Oooooo a feature legnth casualty :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> pam i have been to ontario went when i was 12 with the guides we travelled around stayed in the usa as well as canada


 Wow, when I was a girl guide we only went camping in the summer.
Can you remember where in Ontario you went? It's a very big place. I lived just outside a big city called Hamilton. I enjoyed the experience, but was more than happy to come home to little old England.


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> Oooooo a feature legnth casualty :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 sigh......no no no.........how can you watch such drivel:lol2::lol2:my friends boy is in that he is someones son.........can't remember the name of the character!!!I keep meaning to go to bed but it's not happening!


----------



## fenwoman

anyone interested in seeing my aqua-pod? That's the new small tank with siamese fighting fish which I bought myself for Xmas. I'll take photos of Quack, Waddle and Plop, my new lavender and white muscovies and the white silkies which I also bought myself.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Wow, when I was a girl guide we only went camping in the summer.
> Can you remember where in Ontario you went? It's a very big place. I lived just outside a big city called Hamilton. I enjoyed the experience, but was more than happy to come home to little old England.


london ontario and a couple of other places will have to dig my stuff out and see if i can find where we went lol 

was a few years back ha ha


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> anyone interested in seeing my aqua-pod? That's the new small tank with siamese fighting fish which I bought myself for Xmas. I'll take photos of Quack, Waddle and Plop, my new lavender and white muscovies and the white silkies which I also bought myself.


 
Ooooooo yeah please i wants to see piccys please pam :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> sigh......no no no.........how can you watch such drivel:lol2::lol2:my friends boy is in that he is someones son.........can't remember the name of the character!!!I keep meaning to go to bed but it's not happening!


 
oooo louis? charlies son ?


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Oooooo a feature legnth casualty :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


I'm recording it - Iain can't watch blood and guts - it makes his legs go! :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> anyone interested in seeing my aqua-pod? That's the new small tank with siamese fighting fish which I bought myself for Xmas. I'll take photos of Quack, Waddle and Plop, my new lavender and white muscovies and the white silkies which I also bought myself.


I am! I had a few Siamese fighting fish (well you know 1 male and a couple of females) years ago when we had the big tropical tank.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I'm recording it - Iain can't watch blood and guts - it makes his legs go! :lol2:
> 
> I am! I had a few Siamese fighting fish (well you know 1 male and a couple of females) years ago when we had the big tropical tank.


 
hee hee i loveeeeee casualty and holby :2thumb:


----------



## Joe1507

anyone here keep turkish vans


----------



## Esarosa

Joe1507 said:


> anyone here keep turkish vans


Eileen said she has a friend who does but none of the cat regulars own them as far as I know.

I think Jen (Amalthea) would REALLY like too though :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Joe1507 said:


> anyone here keep turkish vans


 
eileen already said she has a friend that does and knows of some breeders too : victory:


----------



## Shell195

After finding out all the facts about the murder my neice said that the friend in a coma is a hoax that was put on facebook:gasp:
The facts are there were 10 people,7 males and 3 females aged between 17 and 45. He went to help the females and got jumped on and badly kicked and I think she said that a 34 year old woman stabbed him in the back which punctured his heart. He was found in the road and pronounced dead at the scene by the paramedics


Dennis says thanks for the kiss:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> After finding out all the facts about the murder my neice said that the friend in a coma is a hoax that was put on facebook:gasp:
> The facts are there were 10 people,7 males and 3 females aged between 17 and 45. He went to help the females and got jumped on and badly kicked and I think she said that a 34 year old woman stabbed him in the back which punctured his heart. He was found in the road and pronounced dead at the scene by the paramedics
> 
> 
> Dennis says thanks for the kiss:flrt:


gawd  thats awful shell


----------



## Trillian

fenwoman said:


> anyone interested in seeing my aqua-pod? That's the new small tank with siamese fighting fish which I bought myself for Xmas.


Oh goody, fishkeeping - my particular area of expertise. I also keep SFF, alas the female in the community tank died recently after two years of peaceful dwelling but the male in his dedicated bachelor pad is still going strong. : victory:

I hope you did a fishless cycle to set up the tank properly as SFF are particularly sensitive to the toxic levels of ammonia and nitrite that can build up in an uncycled tank. Unless of course you already had access to mature filter media to speed up the process...:hmm:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just fed the kittens and even the tiny wee girl sucked off the syringe:no1:


----------



## Trillian

Shell195 said:


> The facts are there were 10 people,7 males and 3 females aged between 17 and 45. He went to help the females and got jumped on and badly kicked and I think she said that a 34 year old woman stabbed him in the back which punctured his heart. He was found in the road and pronounced dead at the scene by the paramedics


Horrendous. There are some truly evil people out there...


----------



## fenwoman

Here it is. It's an aqua-pod and holds 48 litres of water.








and a close up









Rufus (all my siamese fighting fish males have been red and all named Rufus)
















some of his girls. Sorry not very clear but they wouldn't pose like he did.
















and lastly. Victor Meldrew cos he is a little crabby.









and I took a couple of the big tank in the living room but it was a bit disappointing cos you can't see all the lovely fishies in it.I've had this one set up about 4 years now and still have most of the original fish in it. It has 4 large silver dollars, 15 black widows, some danios(leopard and zebra) and 4 huge yoyo loaches. So definately a black and silver theme going on there.








and showing Moriarty's home made viv underneath it. I had a local chap custom weld me the stand so it would fit over the viv. In fact, the stand is nearly 5 foot long so I'm on the lookout for a tank that size on ebay.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just fed the kittens and even the tiny wee girl sucked off the syringe:no1:


 
thats fantastic news shell things are looking up for them :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> anyone interested in seeing my aqua-pod? That's the new small tank with siamese fighting fish which I bought myself for Xmas. I'll take photos of Quack, Waddle and Plop, my new lavender and white muscovies and the white silkies which I also bought myself.


 
Yes please:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Here it is. It's an aqua-pod and holds 48 litres of water.
> image
> and a close up
> image
> 
> Rufus (all my siamese fighting fish males have been red and all named Rufus)
> image
> image
> some of his girls. Sorry not very clear but they wouldn't pose like he did.
> image
> image
> and lastly. Victor Meldrew cos he is a little crabby.
> image
> 
> and I took a couple of the big tank in the living room but it was a bit disappointing cos you can't see all the lovely fishies in it.I've had this one set up about 4 years now and still have most of the original fish in it. It has 4 large silver dollars, 15 black widows, some danios(leopard and zebra) and 4 huge yoyo loaches. So definately a black and silver theme going on there.
> image
> and showing Moriarty's home made viv underneath it. I had a local chap custom weld me the stand so it would fit over the viv. In fact, the stand is nearly 5 foot long so I'm on the lookout for a tank that size on ebay.
> image


 
the fighters are sooooooooooo pretty pam 

lol victor is brill too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Excellent Pam, by the way who is Moriarty?


----------



## Trillian

fenwoman said:


> Here it is. It's an aqua-pod and holds 48 litres of water.


Nice tank set up. My one and only red Betta was called Clancy (Celtic for red warrior). : victory:

Do you keep the male and the females together though as that can lead to a whole heap of trouble?? :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

Trillian said:


> Oh goody, fishkeeping - my particular area of expertise. I also keep SFF, alas the female in the community tank died recently after two years of peaceful dwelling but the male in his dedicated bachelor pad is still going strong. : victory:
> 
> I hope you did a fishless cycle to set up the tank properly as SFF are particularly sensitive to the toxic levels of ammonia and nitrite that can build up in an uncycled tank. Unless of course you already had access to mature filter media to speed up the process...:hmm:


I have kept tropical fish for over 30 years but I'm no expert. I have my own way of doing things which seems to work since I've had the big tank set up for 5 years now (thought it was only 4 but found a reciept just now. My original SFF (also a red one named Rufus) lived for 4 years.
Fishless cycle not needed as I swapped filter sponges from the big tank, plus a moss ball and some of the water before I added any fish.


----------



## CBR1100XX

feorag said:


> I've come into this thread a little late tonight cos the family being here has kept me busy all day and I see the way everything is going again, so I'm gonna clarify something - again!!
> 
> This thread was started for cat loving people to come in and randomly chat about any subject they want to - it isn't solely for talking about cats, the cat reference was to get people who have the same likes, because not everyone likes cats even if they class themselves as animal lovers!. So as far as I'm concerned anyone who likes cats is welcome, whether they own one or not!
> 
> Those of you who have a problem with Fenwoman and are going to take every opportunity to start an argument on this thread, as Katie (Esarosa) has already said, please take it somewhere else.
> 
> Fenwoman posted a photograph on this thread, because she was asked to show us photos of her puppies. The photograph includes cats, so it is 'on topic'! Personally I don't give a FF whether or not she cleans her cooker, because, as she rightly says she's the one who eats the food out of it. I've been in some really dirty stinky houses in my life, all owned by animal lovers/breeders with a large quantity of animals, but I've never judged the people who live in them, because as long as they look after their animals, I don't care how they live.
> 
> Cat/dog hair in food and drink is often an occupational hazard if you live with a lot of animals and I'm not embarrassed to say that it happens in my house - does that make me a dirty person, who needs a thread started to ask if I've heard of oven cleaner!
> 
> There's an old saying Emma that you can introduce a cat into a dog's house, but not a dog into a cat's house. Having done both I think that's a good indication. My GSD loved and protected everything that came into this house, dog, rabbit, cat, whatever. We've just introduced a GSD to our cats and are having a very difficult job getting the cats to accept the dog.
> 
> Penny -excellent news about the puppies and as has been said, you can upload a video onto Photobucket, or open an account with You Tube and post the link, just like you do with ordinary photographs. And please put it on here then you know none of us who want to see it will miss it!
> 
> My friend had one a few years ago and I know a few breeders.
> 
> Shell, I'm so upset for your niece and amazed that it was a woman who stabbed her boyfriend - did you find out how his friend is and what happened to him?
> 
> ETA: And while I was setting up my soapbox everyone has posted about that big-lugged, bug-eyed, wrinkly, nekkid critter you have Shell!! You know we all love him - he's special :flrt: he's like the Cat Chat Thread Mascot!! :lol2:


I am not into cats unless they are big ones like Tigers etc as I like them but don't like those fluffy cute looking household kitten types:lol2:. So will do my best to keep away however would like to say nice post: victory:


----------



## Emmaj

CBR1100XX said:


> I am not into cats unless they are big ones like Tigers etc as I like them but don't like those fluffy cute looking household kitten types:lol2:. So will do my best to keep away however would like to say nice post: victory:


 
liking any types of cats is fine lol you dont even have to own cats to join in as long as your nice :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Trillian

fenwoman said:


> I have kept tropical fish for over 30 years but I'm no expert. I have my own way of doing things which seems to work since I've had the big tank set up for 5 years now


Well it's always easier to set up subsequent tanks when you do have access to mature filter media. I'm up to six permanent and two quarantine tanks atm. :blush:



> My original SFF (also a red one named Rufus) lived for 4 years.


That's a good age for an SFF. My current male is almost three so I'm hoping he'll last a bit longer. Oh and just in case I get accused of going off topic, I also keep _cat_fish...:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Trillian said:


> Nice tank set up. My one and only red Betta was called Clancy (Celtic for red warrior). : victory:
> 
> Do you keep the male and the females together though as that can lead to a whole heap of trouble?? :gasp:


 As I say, I do things differently. All the fish forums say never to have them in community tanks and I always have and they always live long and healthy lives. I currently have this Rufus in with 4 females and to date nothing untoward has occured and I don't expect it to.
I have a couple of red clawed crabs in there too and again forums will tell you not to because they'll kill fish, but again, I have kept crabs since my first ever tropical tank and not had this happen.
I'd never advocate anyone doing things how I do things, particularly if they are only starting out but I know what works for me. I rarely have fish losses which is good on the one hand, but which means that I'm stuck with the fish I got for the big tank until they pop their clogs so even if I fancy something different, I can't have it.
I dream about malawi cichlid tanks and oscars but unless I chuck out some furniture it won't be happening :lol2:
I've had oscars before and love them for their dog like tameness. Plus I happen to have a large external filter sitting in the shed and it's such a waste leaving it there doing nothing...............:whistling2:
One big tank with 2 oscars and a fire eel. What do you think?


----------



## Emmaj

Trillian said:


> Well it's always easier to set up subsequent tanks when you do have access to mature filter media. I'm up to six permanent and two quarantine tanks atm. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good age for an SFF. My current male is almost three so I'm hoping he'll last a bit longer. Oh and just in case I get accused of going off topic, I also keep _cat_fish...:whistling2: :lol2:


LOL you can talk off topic long as ya is nice :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Trillian said:


> Well it's always easier to set up subsequent tanks when you do have access to mature filter media. I'm up to six permanent and two quarantine tanks atm. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good age for an SFF. My current male is almost three so I'm hoping he'll last a bit longer. Oh and just in case I get accused of going off topic, I also keep _cat_fish...:whistling2: :lol2:


I think fish tanks are like Pringles. Betcha can't have just one :lol2:
Have you ever kept cichlids?


----------



## Trillian

fenwoman said:


> I currently have this Rufus in with 4 females and to date nothing untoward has occured and I don't expect it to.


Well a 1:4 ratio is probably safe enough as it means Rufus can spread his *ahem* _affections_. :whistling2: :lol2:



> One big tank with 2 oscars and a fire eel. What do you think?


That would be nice if you have the room for a 5 foot plus tank but I've never kept the larger species of fish so you'd be better off asking directly in the Fishkeeping Forum. I only keep the common community Cichlids such as Angelfish and Rams. : victory:



Emmaj said:


> LOL you can talk off topic long as ya is nice


Yes, I do see that those that read it aren't as impartial as they should be. :hmm:


----------



## fenwoman

CBR1100XX said:


> I am not into cats unless they are big ones like Tigers etc as I like them but don't like those fluffy cute looking household kitten types:lol2:. So will do my best to keep away however would like to say nice post: victory:


I have a big cat names Bertie aka smoothy pants. He isn't a tiger but a massive black and white ex feral who wasn't trapped and neutered until he was older than 2 years. He was savage at first and bit and slashed me daily. In fact Nerys off the forum was the only one he actually tolerated and seemed to like back then and she could do things which would lose me blood if I'd tried it.
Now, he loves me and goes all silly and dribbles down my arm when I stroke him and sing to him. He's still a bit wild though and takes no nonsense from any other animal and is always snarling, hissing and growling as he walks about.


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Well a 1:4 ratio is probably safe enough as it means Rufus can spread his *ahem* _affections_. :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice if you have the room for a 5 foot plus tank but I've never kept the larger species of fish so you'd be better off asking directly in the Fishkeeping Forum. I only keep the common community Cichlids such as Angelfish and Rams. : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do see that those that read it aren't as impartial as they should be. :hmm:


your forgetting little sheldon :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

CBR1100XX said:


> I am not into cats unless they are big ones like Tigers etc as I like them but don't like those fluffy cute looking household kitten types:lol2:. So will do my best to keep away however would like to say nice post: victory:


 
A cat is a cat big or otherwise. Anyone is welcome on our thread as long as they are here to enjoy:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Trillian said:


> Well a 1:4 ratio is probably safe enough as it means Rufus can spread his *ahem* _affections_. :whistling2: :lol2:


 which is why I got that ratio. The tank is also to be more heavily planted. I'm waiting until the current ones establish themselves and spread a bit. I also picked females which looked suitable innocent and with feminine shyness so that his male ego would be stoked by their obvious awe of his majestic masculinity hehe.





> That would be nice if you have the room for a 5 foot plus tank but I've never kept the larger species of fish so you'd be better off asking directly in the Fishkeeping Forum. I only keep the common community Cichlids such as Angelfish and Rams. : victory:


Well the tank stand in the front room is 5 foot so the plan was that when I found a decent 2ndhand 5 foot tank, I'd move the current 4 foot one, onto it's original stand somewhere else, and then put the oscar tank above the viv. 
See I have it all planned out. Once that's done, throw out the chairs, dresser and standard lamp and get another tank for cichlids. A small folding stool will be fine to sit on in the watery room :lol2:
Perhaps it's because I'm pisces?


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I think fish tanks are like Pringles. Betcha can't have just one :lol2:
> Have you ever kept cichlids?


 
When I first met my OH he was known as fishman and I was catwoman:lol2: Weve had cichlids in our time together including Tanganyikans and
Malawi. Sadly we have no fish at the minute


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> When I first met my OH he was known as fishman and I was catwoman:lol2: Weve had cichlids in our time together including Tanganyikans and
> Malawi. Sadly we have no fish at the minute


I've always fancied the malawi cichlids. How do you find them Shell for ease of keeping, aggression, interest etc?
I loved my oscars because they would feed from my hand. One would even jump 6 inches out of the water for food.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Ive just fed the kittens and even the tiny wee girl sucked off the syringe:no1:


Yay, things could be looking up?
Tome on titties we are rooting for ya.:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Joe1507 said:


> anyone here keep turkish vans


 I have a vauxhall frontera..................:whistling2: But it's an estate not a van.










and not Turkish either.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Excellent Pam, by the way who is Moriarty?


 Moriarty is my bearded dragony boy.


----------



## Trillian

ami_j said:


> your forgetting little sheldon


Oh no, not again! Yes, my ninth tank holds a cute little YBS named Sheldon...:blush:



fenwoman said:


> I also picked females which looked suitable innocent and with feminine shyness so that his male ego would be stoked by their obvious awe of his majestic masculinity hehe.


A handpicked harem, eh? 



fenwoman said:


> I've always fancied the malawi cichlids. How do you find them Shell for ease of keeping, aggression, interest etc?


Alas, I can't keep these as I have water that's as soft as butter so I have to constantly buffer it to keep the KH above 4...but at least it means I can keep the softwater Rams like Blues and Bolivians and of course, Angelfish. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Oh no, not again! Yes, my ninth tank holds a cute little YBS named Sheldon...:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> A handpicked harem, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, I can't keep these as I have water that's as soft as butter so I have to constantly buffer it to keep the KH above 4...but at least it means I can keep the softwater Rams like Blues and Bolivians and of course, Angelfish. :2thumb:


i want pics PICS DAMMIT :lol2:
is JJ still trying to be his friend?:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Trillian said:


> Oh no, not again! Yes, my ninth tank holds a cute little YBS named Sheldon...:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> A handpicked harem, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, I can't keep these as I have water that's as soft as butter so I have to constantly buffer it to keep the KH above 4...but at least it means I can keep the softwater Rams like Blues and Bolivians and of course, Angelfish. :2thumb:


 At least your soft water makes your hair shiny and doesn't clog up your kettle :2thumb:
We are on the hard side here.
and yes, his harem was hand picked. Walsoken aquatics are used to me now so was fully expecting me to watch the tank for a while, then show him exactly which females I was going to have for Rufus.

Half the fun in getting new fish etc is the planning and dreaming about what to get and where to put the tank etc. If I could wave a wand and it all appeared in a puff of smoke, there'd be no fun at all in it.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Please stick to cat chat everyone, not fish, terrapins & asking Fenwoman questions please! 

















:lol2: couldn't help myself


----------



## Emmaj

Zoo-Man said:


> Please stick to cat chat everyone, not fish, terrapins & asking Fenwoman questions please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: couldn't help myself


there is nothing wrong with chatting about fish 

all we are bothered about is keeping the thread nice with no trouble on it :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Please stick to cat chat everyone, not fish, terrapins & asking Fenwoman questions please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: couldn't help myself


who said that? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

great here we go again i guess..............:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Oh Eileen this casualty is good im engrosed :gasp::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> great here we go again i guess..............:bash:


emma its a bit of banter dont get so wound up 
re casulalty...i dont watch it a friends been telling me about it who has died?


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> emma its a bit of banter dont get so wound up


yeah but banter that can lead to arguments 

its getting pretty boring now seeing it tbh 

there is no need for it


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> emma its a bit of banter dont get so wound up
> re casulalty...i dont watch it a friends been telling me about it who has died?


they are working on jessica and the baby they plunged into an icey lake jessica and baby harry were submerged in icey cold water for a few mins


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> yeah but banter that can lead to arguments
> 
> its getting pretty boring now seeing it tbh
> 
> there is no need for it


arguments happen , they soon die down again


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> they are working on jessica and the baby they plunged into an icey lake jessica and baby harry were submerged in icey cold water for a few mins


not nice  i had hypothermia or was going into it one of the two and it was painful specially with a kidney infection ...was only a kid


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> not nice  i had hypothermia or was going into it one of the two and it was painful specially with a kidney infection ...was only a kid


 
they cant kill jessica off she just got married to adam 

LOL how sad am i :blush::gasp::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> they cant kill jessica off she just got married to adam
> 
> LOL how sad am i :blush::gasp::lol2:


:lol2: 

emma....





its pretend hun :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> emma....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its pretend hun :lol2:


shush you :gasp: dont be bursting my lil bubble thats just evil :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> shush you :gasp: dont be bursting my lil bubble thats just evil :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


ITS NOT REAL THEY ARE ACTORS 

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

soz em its for your own good


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> ITS NOT REAL THEY ARE ACTORS
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> soz em its for your own good


 
OMG your evil next you will be telling me that santa aint real :gasp: and the tooth fairies are made up too


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> OMG your evil next you will be telling me that santa aint real :gasp: and the tooth fairies are made up too


wellllllllllllllllllllllll






:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> wellllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hee hee 

Oh fer gods sake the knobbas on the road are having a party greattttttttt :devil::bash:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Emma I read your post about Jessica and baby Harry and thought it was real until I read it was actually casualty:lol2:

Pam, Malawi are stunning, ugly brutes that rape, pillage and murder. The more rockwork you give them and the more neighbours they have the less aggressive they become. They do actually get quite tame though. Im considering getting a small tank just for Shell dwellers as I really like these little fish and Ive just told Steve who is now laughing his sock off:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Emma what about the Easter bunny:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma what about the Easter bunny:whistling2:


 
I have seen that bunny hopping through my yard i know thats real :no1::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> Hee hee
> 
> Oh fer gods sake the knobbas on the road are having a party greattttttttt :devil::bash:


make your own party


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> make your own party


 
 baby harry just died


----------



## ami_j

Emmaj said:


> baby harry just died


aww thats sad  soaps are sooo uncheery


----------



## Emmaj

ami_j said:


> aww thats sad  soaps are sooo uncheery


 
I know  

well whats on the box now then :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Maybe you should gatecrash the party:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Pam, Malawi are stunning, ugly brutes that rape, pillage and murder.


 They sound like my kind of fish lol.



> The more rockwork you give them and the more neighbours they have the less aggressive they become.


 I once saw a display tank in a fish shop which had a large rock face thing along the whole of the back. I figured making something myself. Not sure about neighbours though,would corrie do just as well?



> They do actually get quite tame though. Im considering getting a small tank just for Shell dwellers as I really like these little fish and Ive just told Steve who is now laughing his sock off:bash:


I had heard that they got tame-ish. It's nice when I can interact with my pets.
p.s. why has Steve only got one sock on? Did the other get lost in the wash? I wonder if it is with my gloves. I had about 6 pairs but not I have only 3 pairs and each one is odd.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> They sound like my kind of fish lol.
> 
> [qoute]The more rockwork you give them and the more neighbours they have the less aggressive they become.


I once saw a display tank in a fish shop which had a large rock face thing along the whole of the back. I figured making something myself. Not sure about neighbours though,would corrie do just as well?


I had heard that they got tame-ish. It's nice when I can interact with my pets.
p.s. why has Steve only got one sock on? Did the other get lost in the wash? I wonder if it is with my gloves. I had about 6 pairs but not I have only 3 pairs and each one is odd.[/QUOTE]



PMSL:lol2: How is it though that 2 socks go into the wash and only one sock comes out................................


Or you could try Eastenders:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should gatecrash the party:whistling2:


 
nopes would rather not its the people i dislike grately :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

aye ami j banter is what it is, pure and simple, its not going to lead anywhere emma, its just a bit of a laugh. im sure people are allowed a bit of humour sometimes


----------



## SaZzY

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> aye ami j banter is what it is, pure and simple, its not going to lead anywhere emma, its just a bit of a laugh. im sure people are allowed a bit of humour sometimes


Just dont say the O word


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

SaZzY said:


> Just dont say the O word


orgasm?


----------



## SaZzY

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> orgasm?


Oooo thats so not cat chat :whip:


----------



## ami_j

SaZzY said:


> Oooo thats so not cat chat :whip:


tbh shes called cat so whatever she says is cat chat XD


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> tbh shes called cat so whatever she says is cat chat XD


 
correctamundo!!!!

plus, cats probably have orgasms so its not TOTALLY off topic


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> correctamundo!!!!
> 
> plus, cats probably have orgasms so its not TOTALLY off topic


this is true :lol2:
not sure about the cat orgasms any cat breeders able to clarify?


----------



## SaZzY

I stand corrected :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> correctamundo!!!!
> 
> plus, cats probably have orgasms so its not TOTALLY off topic


 
It depends how many legs the cat has :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> It depends how many legs the cat has :whistling2:


 
ir have actually said it depends on whether the cat have a fully functionin fan.............love button :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It depends how many legs the cat has :whistling2:


4 legged tripod?


----------



## Joe1507

i have a cat called rolf, she is a girl but the vet said it had testicles so we thought it was a boy, however its a girl but it still has the name rolf.
shes almost 20
cool cat,


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Joe1507 said:


> i have a cat called rolf, she is a girl but the vet said it had testicles so we thought it was a boy, however its a girl but it still has the name rolf.
> shes almost 20
> cool cat,


good age! nearly as old as me! :lol2:


----------



## Joe1507

well its older than me by almost 5 years lol.


----------



## Joe1507

shes been in my family longer than i have, its weird.


----------



## Shell195

Joe1507 said:


> well its older than me by almost 5 years lol.


 
Hmmm I thought you were a young un by your signature:whistling2:


----------



## Joe1507

ha


----------



## Joe1507

your cat is lovely btw


----------



## Esarosa

ami_j said:


> this is true :lol2:
> not sure about the cat orgasms any cat breeders able to clarify?


I'm not a breeder..but when Libby was in season she was erm.. I really don't know a nice way of putting this,I was just INNOCENTLY stroking her and she sort of...erm...how can i put this in a non 18+ way...made a mess on my hand and it wasn't urine? Yes grim grim grim, I was pretty much screaming and will was peeing his sides. :blush: Absolutely mortifying. So YES they can....unfortunately!


----------



## ami_j

Esarosa said:


> I'm not a breeder..but when Libby was in season she was erm.. I really don't know a nice way of putting this,I was just INNOCENTLY stroking her and she sort of...erm...how can i put this in a non 18+ way...made a mess on my hand and it wasn't urine? Yes grim grim grim, I was pretty much screaming and will was peeing his sides. :blush: Absolutely mortifying. So YES they can....unfortunately!


XD oh dear 
well you prob made her day


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> After finding out all the facts about the murder my neice said that the friend in a coma is a hoax that was put on facebook
> The facts are there were 10 people,7 males and 3 females aged between 17 and 45. He went to help the females and got jumped on and badly kicked and I think she said that a 34 year old woman stabbed him in the back which punctured his heart. He was found in the road and pronounced dead at the scene by the paramedics


Shell, that is absolutely bloody horrendous! Why would a woman even have a knife?? You can see why people are reluctant nowadays to get involved when they see someone in trouble though, can't you - this seems to happen so much!

And who on earth put that sort of hoax on Facebook - are they sick???



Shell195 said:


> Ive just fed the kittens and even the tiny wee girl sucked off the syringe:no1:


And that is excellent news! :2thumb:



fenwoman said:


> Have you ever kept cichlids?


I have! We started off with a mixed tank and then gradually changed it into a cichlid tank - lovely!



Zoo-Man said:


> Please stick to cat chat everyone, not fish, terrapins & asking Fenwoman questions please!
> 
> :lol2: couldn't help myself


:lol2: Colin you are a bad boy and when I meet you (if I ever meet you) I shall give you a good slapping! :whip: And by the way how is Clark, cos you haven't given us any update since he came home! :bash:




Emmaj said:


> baby harry just died


And you're another one who'll get a slap when I see you, cos I haven't watched it yet - have to wait until Iain goes home and now I know what happens! :bash: Bad Emma!

:lol: I did suspect that was what was going to happen after having read the story line in the TV papers, so you haven't really spoiled it for me!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cats probably have orgasms so its not TOTALLY off topic


And you're another one who's gonna get a slap when I meet you! :lol2: God I'm gonna be busy if I ever set foot down Lancashire way! :lol2:

Speaking on a personal level, having observed many cats having sex, I don't think they have an orgasm - if you saw a male cat's willy you'd know why! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Shell, that is absolutely bloody horrendous! Why would a woman even have a knife?? You can see why people are reluctant nowadays to get involved when they see someone in trouble though, can't you - this seems to happen so much!
> 
> And who on earth put that sort of hoax on Facebook - are they sick???
> 
> And that is excellent news! :2thumb:
> 
> I have! We started off with a mixed tank and then gradually changed it into a cichlid tank - lovely!
> 
> :lol2: Colin you are a bad boy and when I meet you (if I ever meet you) I shall give you a good slapping! :whip: And by the way how is Clark, cos you haven't given us any update since he came home! :bash:
> 
> 
> And you're another one who'll get a slap when I see you, cos I haven't watched it yet - have to wait until Iain goes home and now I know what happens! :bash: Bad Emma!
> 
> :lol: I did suspect that was what was going to happen after having read the story line in the TV papers, so you haven't really spoiled it for me!
> 
> And you're another one who's gonna get a slap when I meet you! :lol2: God I'm gonna be busy if I ever set foot down Lancashire way! :lol2:
> 
> Speaking on a personal level, having observed many cats having sex, I don't think they have an orgasm - if you saw a male cat's willy you'd know why! :lol2:


barbed isnt it? yowser :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Shell, that is absolutely bloody horrendous! Why would a woman even have a knife?? You can see why people are reluctant nowadays to get involved when they see someone in trouble though, can't you - this seems to happen so much!
> 
> And who on earth put that sort of hoax on Facebook - are they sick???
> 
> And that is excellent news! :2thumb:
> 
> I have! We started off with a mixed tank and then gradually changed it into a cichlid tank - lovely!
> 
> :lol2: Colin you are a bad boy and when I meet you (if I ever meet you) I shall give you a good slapping! :whip: And by the way how is Clark, cos you haven't given us any update since he came home! :bash:
> 
> 
> And you're another one who'll get a slap when I see you, cos I haven't watched it yet - have to wait until Iain goes home and now I know what happens! :bash: Bad Emma!
> 
> :lol: I did suspect that was what was going to happen after having read the story line in the TV papers, so you haven't really spoiled it for me!
> 
> And you're another one who's gonna get a slap when I meet you! :lol2: God I'm gonna be busy if I ever set foot down Lancashire way! :lol2:
> 
> Speaking on a personal level, having observed many cats having sex, I don't think they have an orgasm - if you saw a male cat's willy you'd know why! :lol2:


lol that made me chuckle cos for some bizzarre reason yes i have :gasp::blush:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Speaking on a personal level, having observed many cats having sex, I don't think they have an orgasm - if you saw a male cat's willy you'd know why! :lol2:


Well the male definitely does in order to conceive kittens and I know Libby did..no barbed penises involved


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> barbed isnt it? yowser :gasp:


Yes, facing backwards, so withdrawal is extremely painful.



Esarosa said:


> Well the male definitely does in order to conceive kittens and I know Libby did..no barbed penises involved


Was that not just 'lubrication' though?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, facing backwards, so withdrawal is extremely painful.
> 
> Was that not just 'lubrication' though?


 
OOoo is that why they make so much noise :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes, facing backwards, so withdrawal is extremely painful.
> 
> Was that not just 'lubrication' though?


just a bit ouch  no fun being an induced ovulator it seems lol


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> OOoo is that why they make so much noise :gasp:


Yup! And why they usually attack the male if he doesn't get out of the way in time! My friend's Somali stud cat had a terrible time mating our Leyla, who had a massive rage reaction when mated! Fortunately he had a 'harrier jump jet' action and as soon as he was 'out' he took off in the air and landed on one of his scratch poles! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i wish id never mentioned orgasms now cos now we've got into some yacky funky pussy lovin talk!!!! which usually would be my thang but not when it involves any penis'! especially not a barbed one!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Kill it cook it and eat it starts again on monday at 10.30 on bbc3 

i found that quiet interesting when it was on last time


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Yes, facing backwards, so withdrawal is extremely painful.
> 
> Was that not just 'lubrication' though?


Possibility I wasn't paying attention just 'what the hell is that.oh my god oh my god i need bleach!' 


I must say cat mating does sound incredibly painful.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yup! And why they usually attack the male if he doesn't get out of the way in time! My friend's Somali stud cat had a terrible time mating our Leyla, who had a massive rage reaction when mated! Fortunately he had a 'harrier jump jet' action and as soon as he was 'out' he took off in the air and landed on one of his scratch poles! :lol2:


wow im sooooooooo glad im not a cat :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i wish id never mentioned orgasms now cos now we've got into some yacky funky pussy lovin talk!!!! which usually would be my thang but not when it involves any penis'! especially not a barbed one!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


lol tis your fault cat you started it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i wish id never mentioned orgasms now cos now we've got into some yacky funky pussy lovin talk!!!! which usually would be my thang but not when it involves any penis'! especially not a barbed one!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


Serves you right for bringing it up!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

_*What*_ have I missed?!?


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> _*What*_ have I missed?!?


Nothing much :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

And after 3 pages of discussing orgasmic cats I'm off to bed now - Night everyone!:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, I am a very good boy! But if you insist on slapping me, I will allow it! hehe

Clark is on the mend. He is doing well, but his throat is still very rough & his voice is still low & whispery.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And after 3 pages of discussing orgasmic cats I'm off to bed now - Night everyone!:lol2:


 
LOL well it was ontopic i guess ha ha 

nighty night hun x x x



Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, I am a very good boy! But if you insist on slapping me, I will allow it! hehe
> 
> Clark is on the mend. He is doing well, but his throat is still very rough & his voice is still low & whispery.


 
thats great he is on the mend col :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Joe1507

im also off guys cya


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news, Colin!!! {{{big hugs}}}


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cheers guys!


----------



## Shell195

Im absolutely delighted:2thumb: During the night feeds and this morning my kittens have all managed to suck 10mls of kitten gloop from the syringe without being forced:flrt::flrt::flrt:
Im a bit more confident about their survival now so I think I may well get some photos for you all to see:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im absolutely delighted:2thumb: During the night feeds and this morning my kittens have all managed to suck 10mls of kitten gloop from the syringe without being forced:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> Im a bit more confident about their survival now so I think I may well get some photos for you all to see:flrt:


shell thats brilliant news :flrt::flrt:

go kittys :no1:

go superwoman hand rearer :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> shell thats brilliant news :flrt::flrt:
> 
> go kittys :no1:
> 
> go super *knackered* woman hand rearer :flrt::flrt:


Ive edited your post :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive edited your post :whistling2:


awwwwwwww bless ya hun hee hee 

im rehersing this aftys grrrrrrrrrreat its gonna be blooming freezing in that place :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww bless ya hun hee hee
> 
> im rehersing this aftys grrrrrrrrrreat its gonna be blooming freezing in that place :gasp::lol2:


 
I bet you wont be cold in ya gorilla suit:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I bet you wont be cold in ya gorilla suit:lol2:


 
we dont get our costumes till we start on dress rehersals  so i have to prance about in my coat hat and scarfe lookin like a wally :blush::lol2:

really dosnt have the same effect not having the suit on :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, I am a very good boy! But if you insist on slapping me, I will allow it! hehe
> 
> Clark is on the mend. He is doing well, but his throat is still very rough & his voice is still low & whispery.


And I'm very good at slapping! :lol2:

Good to hear Clark is on the mend, but I suspect it'll take a while for his lungs to clean out completely! :2thumb:

Any news on what actually happened?



Shell195 said:


> Im absolutely delighted:2thumb: During the night feeds and this morning my kittens have all managed to suck 10mls of kitten gloop from the syringe without being forced:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> Im a bit more confident about their survival now so I think I may well get some photos for you all to see:flrt:


Aw Shell, that's excellent news - well done you!! :notworthy:



Emmaj said:


> we dont get our costumes till we start on dress rehersals  so i have to prance about in my coat hat and scarfe lookin like a wally :blush::lol2:


Fortunately, that won't be too hard for you then! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Well the family are still here - they were leaving early so they could get home in daylight, but nobody surfaced downstairs until about 11:00am! No change there then! :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Well, its early days but jasper might be a poorly puddy tat again, we've been through the conjuntivitis, the problem with his lungs etc, this morning he didnt eat his breakfast, i thought to myself, maybe he just dosent like the flavour, he can eat the dry bits untill lunchtime, well we had chicken at lunch, normally jaspers all over you trying to pinch some, but he just sat quietly on the chair, i gave him some and he left it for a wile, had a nibble, and he just didnt want it, and earlier that day he'd been sick too (also the other night one of the cats was sick on my mums bed, we don't know what one it was) thing is, i told my mum if he didnt eat his dinner later on, we're gonna need to get him checked over, her straight reply was "when i can afford it" i though, fair enough, i still have £40 of my christmas money, so i've decided, if hes still not well, i'm paying and i'm getting him there tomorrow if he dosen't eat his breakfast.
i'm really worried about my little man, he's not had the best heath so far has he?

could there be some sort of underlying promblem thats causing everything?


----------



## Shell195

Poor puss cat  and poor you 

Remind me again where you actually got him from as Ive forgotten:blush:

There certainly sounds like there is an underlying problem but what I dont know as there are so many things to choose from

Can you relist all his past and present symptoms again and what the vet treated him for last time.
If he was my cat I would be asking the vet for for bloodworks to be done as that would rule out most of the nasties and give some idea what is causing his problem

For the time being you need to make sure he doesnt become dehydrated, is he drinking?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Shell195 said:


> Poor puss cat  and poor you
> 
> Remind me again where you actually got him from as Ive forgotten:blush:
> 
> There certainly sounds like there is an underlying problem but what I dont know as there are so many things to choose from
> 
> Can you relist all his past and present symptoms again and what the vet treated him for last time.
> If he was my cat I would be asking the vet for for bloodworks to be done as that would rule out most of the nasties and give some idea what is causing his problem
> 
> For the time being you need to make sure he doesnt become dehydrated, is he drinking?


We got him from someone in crawley, they werent a proper breeder or anything, 

Conjuntivitis,
Really Bad Conjuntivitis - Both treated ith eye drops

The doughnut shaped things in his lung - Treated with anti-biotics

he had his worming tablet on boxing day , but i thinkts too late after to be having side effects?

I'm not sure if he has been drinking, he's been sleepy most of today

my worst worry is waking up and finding him not with us anymore

he is quite a skinny cat, and he weighs less than oscar, but he always has been


----------



## Joe1507

Meow!


----------



## Shell195

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> We got him from someone in crawley, they werent a proper breeder or anything,
> 
> Conjuntivitis,
> Really Bad Conjuntivitis - Both treated ith eye drops
> 
> The doughnut shaped things in his lung - Treated with anti-biotics
> 
> he had his worming tablet on boxing day , but i thinkts too late after to be having side effects?
> 
> I'm not sure if he has been drinking, he's been sleepy most of today
> 
> my worst worry is waking up and finding him not with us anymore
> 
> he is quite a skinny cat, and he weighs less than oscar, but he always has been


 

Pull his skin up on his back, if it tents (stays up) then hes dehydrated if it snaps back down hes not


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Shell195 said:


> Pull his skin up on his back, if it tents (stays up) then hes dehydrated if it snaps back down hes not


 it dosen't look like he is


----------



## Shell195

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> it dosen't look like he is


That is good then.


----------



## Emmaj

evening ladies


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And I'm very good at slapping! :lol2:
> 
> Good to hear Clark is on the mend, but I suspect it'll take a while for his lungs to clean out completely! :2thumb:
> 
> Any news on what actually happened?
> 
> Aw Shell, that's excellent news - well done you!! :notworthy:
> 
> Fortunately, that won't be too hard for you then! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Well the family are still here - they were leaving early so they could get home in daylight, but nobody surfaced downstairs until about 11:00am! No change there then! :lol2:


 
lol eileen its harder than what you think getting into character when you dont have the costume :blush::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> And I'm very good at slapping! :lol2:
> 
> Good to hear Clark is on the mend, but I suspect it'll take a while for his lungs to clean out completely! :2thumb:
> 
> Any news on what actually happened?


No Eileen, no news as of yet. :devil:


----------



## Esarosa

Glad to hear Clark is on the mend Colin.

Shell I was just noseying at the classifieds..are you getting another kitty cat? :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Glad to hear Clark is on the mend Colin.
> 
> Shell I was just noseying at the classifieds..are you getting another kitty cat? :flrt:


 
Maybe:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Maybe:whistling2:


Ooooo when 'may' you 'possibly' be getting him? And will there be lots of pictures :whistling2:?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Now for a cat so very loyal to his tummy, jaspers only nibbled at some chicken today
if he dosen't eat his breakfast tomorrow, my mums freind said she'd get us to the vets

my mum just kep telling me its probably just an off day, thing is, you can't tell with any cat, especially jazzy

anyway, on a lighter note, oscar wouldnt let me move today, he found my lap very comfy & warm


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Ooooo when 'may' you 'possibly' be getting him? And will there be lots of pictures :whistling2:?


Maybe *tomorrow :gasp::lol2:* and of course. Hes a Don Sphynx


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Maybe *tomorrow :gasp::lol2:* and of course. Hes a Don Sphynx


I'm so excited for you, he certainly has the best possible future home lined up!


----------



## feorag

:gasp:Shell you haven't! :lol2:

I've just been talking to my friend from Aberdeen for the last couple of hours and she asked how did she do a signature, so while talking her through it, I came on line and then went to the "who's online" bit to find her and just below her in the list was someone viewing "Sphynx cat" in classified and I thought of you. Then looked at this thread and thought to myself "I bet that you're getting that one" :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hes a Don Sphynx so a russian boy:flrt:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Hes a Don Sphynx so a russian boy:flrt:


i am totally to blame for this lol


----------



## feorag

I saw that Ian! Bad boy!! :bash:


----------



## temerist

well the little guy couldnt ask for a better home than with shell so why deny him it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Yes its all Ians fault, I didnt even see the advert until HE pointed it out to me:bash::bash::bash:
Do you see what you have gone and done now:whistling2:

:lol2:





























Thankyou x


----------



## temerist

that pm was a complete accident, i dont know what came over me lol


----------



## Emmaj

shell i think you need to get denis to send extra kisses to aunty pam :gasp:

she is a lil upset you will have 2 nekid kittys and she has none :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> shell i think you need to get denis to send extra kisses to aunty pam :gasp:
> 
> she is a lil upset you will have 2 nekid kittys and she has none :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Ooops, I forgot about Pam wanting one 

Sorry Pam it was all Ians fault:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ooops, I forgot about Pam wanting one
> 
> Sorry Pam it was all Ians fault:whistling2:


 
hey you cant not snap up with a price like that hun 

plus denis and tomtom need a new nekid friend:flrt::flrt:


----------



## THE SNAKE PIT

im desperate to find homes for 3 spayed fem cats,rspca cpl etc are full can any1 help,approx 4 an 5yr olds.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hes a Don Sphynx so a russian boy:flrt:


Does he speak English? Poor Dennis will need to be able to understand him! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Ooops, I forgot about Pam wanting one
> 
> Sorry Pam it was all Ians fault:whistling2:


 I'm not speaking to you woman.
Q. When is Fenwoman like a camel?
A.When Shell gets another nekkid cat. (she gets the hump)
:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

and besides. It's not even like she needs another one, cos she has central heating!! Pfft.....................
<goes off muttering , to fill a hot water bottle which will be cold and clammy by 2pm, unlike a nekkid cat which stays hot>


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee pam :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Pam although I actually feel guilty now:blush:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Pam although I actually feel guilty now:blush:



And so you should do.
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> And so you should do.
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
You wont want to see any photos of him then:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> You wont want to see any photos of him then:whistling2:


 I don't know if I do now acksherly :whistling2:
Awww, go on then , you might as well while I'm sitting here doing nothing.
:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! I have HUGE news!!!! But I don't want it to be public just yet... *dances around* If ya wanna know, PM me


----------



## Shell195




----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!! I have HUGE news!!!! But I don't want it to be public just yet... *dances around* If ya wanna know, PM me


 I'm gonna guess.
1/ you are preggers
2/you won the lottery
3/ a model agency spotted you in the high street and wants to turn you into the next Gnomie Campbell.

Was I close?


----------



## feorag

I thought of at least 2 of those! :lol2:

Shell he looks gorgeous - he also looks like he's got a really fuzzy face, or hadn't he shaved that morning???


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Shell195 said:


> image


 
:flrt:

x


----------



## Amalthea

Shell!!! So cute!!! 

And nope  Not even close  Well.......... Maybe one of them could be called close (ish)


----------



## feorag

I know what it is!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

So now I'm satisfied I'm off to bed cos I'm cream crackered - night all!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> image


 Ewwwwwww gawd that's one uggerly cat.<shudder>
I'm so glad you got him. He'd give me nightmares.


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen and well done Jen:no1:

After reading about Don Sphynx they lose all coat by 2 years of age. Dennis has a fuzzy face too but its not as noticable as its white


----------



## Amalthea

Is that little ball of wrinkles yours, Shell?!?

ETAL And fanx!!!!!! *grins*


----------



## Shell195

He will be tomorrow and Pam is only jealous:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I know I'm jealous!!! Where'd you find him? Sorry for being such a pain when you've obviously already told us *blush*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I know I'm jealous!!! Where'd you find him? Sorry for being such a pain when you've obviously already told us *blush*


 
How could you take anything in when you are so excited 







Sphynx Cat (







1 2 3)


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> He will be tomorrow and Pam is only jealous:lol2:


 Hence the picture of the sour grapes :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww Shell!!! He sounds like a perfect companion for our Dennis!!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> image


prettyyyyy guy :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: so glad your getting him..whats he called


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just had to post this before bedtime

was makin a hot water bottle when mali jumped on my back wrapped himself round my neck and started givin me cuddles, wouldnt pose for the friggin pic though so these are the best i got :lol2: someone at work says cats arent lovin, i think theyre so wrong!


----------



## temerist

is he a "self-made" sphynx? lol he almost looks like a normal cat that someone has taken a bic razor too :lol2:

still cute though lol


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just had to post this before bedtime
> 
> was makin a hot water bottle when mali jumped on my back wrapped himself round my neck and started givin me cuddles, wouldnt pose for the friggin pic though so these are the best i got :lol2: someone at work says cats arent lovin, i think theyre so wrong!
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwww he wants to be a scarfy :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

After reading about Don Sphynx they lose all their fur by the time they are 2 years old, I will let you know if his fur grows back:lol2:

Cat hes gorgeous and reminds me of Tom one of the old sanctuary residents we used to have:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Kitten feeding time for me then bed. Speak tomorrow: victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell cheack your fone you have a text ¬¬ xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely pics, Cat! And how slim are you looking???


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Eeeeeeewwwwwwwwww shell i wish i would have seen him first ¬¬ i miss all the good things im so miffed !!!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Lovely pics, Cat! And how slim are you looking???


Do you really mean that? I've lost 2 stone but don't feel like it today! I've stuffed my face today but I'm blaming Girly problems on that! I can't tell I've lost that much tbh ;(
Tomorrow I'll show you some pics of me a few weeks ago before I fell off the wagon :lol2: I can tell in those pics


----------



## Trillian

Shell195 said:


> Malawi are stunning, ugly brutes that rape, pillage and murder.


Best - and most accurate - description of Malawis I've ever read...:rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Do you really mean that? I've lost 2 stone but don't feel like it today! I've stuffed my face today but I'm blaming Girly problems on that! I can't tell I've lost that much tbh ;(
> Tomorrow I'll show you some pics of me a few weeks ago before I fell off the wagon :lol2: I can tell in those pics


Yup!! Totally mean it  Well done!! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Yup!! Totally mean it  Well done!! :2thumb:


i told her that too when they were last here 

i thought ditta was with another woman at 1st hee hee 

she is doing fantastic on her diet and its really showing too :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

have you joined a slimming club or just doing it yourself. my wife lost 4 stone with slimming world


----------



## Amalthea

I weighed myself yesterday and I am at 10st 8lb! 

ETA: From about 11st 10lb


----------



## Emmaj

last time i weighed myself i weighed just over 7st


----------



## Amalthea

Yes, but you are just tiny all over


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just had to post this before bedtime
> 
> was makin a hot water bottle when mali jumped on my back wrapped himself round my neck and started givin me cuddles, wouldnt pose for the friggin pic though so these are the best i got :lol2: someone at work says cats arent lovin, i think theyre so wrong!
> 
> image
> 
> image


Tell your friend at work she's talking a load of sh*te! Cats are very loving - if they're not they'll have a good reason for not being!

Great photos by the way and congratulations on losing 2 stone - that's excellent! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

and im a big fat heffer


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> last time i weighed myself i weighed just over 7st


:gasp: OMG Emma - I'm twice the size of you! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> and im a big fat heffer


 
awwwwww dont say that 

everyone is beautiful in their own individual way 

if we all looked the same it would be boring :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

I really am fat though :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :gasp: OMG Emma - I'm twice the size of you! :lol2:


eileen i am only teeny though :blush:

i have shrunk :blush: m 4ft 9 on last measure, have a size 2 shoe and have to get kiddies magic grow gloves my hands are that tiny :blush:

most my clothes pant wise are 11-12 year olds :blush: specially my joggers :blush:


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> awwwwww dont say that
> 
> everyone is beautiful in their own individual way
> 
> if we all looked the same it would be boring :2thumb:


 
that is what thin people always say to fat people :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> I really am fat though :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: fine then lol i was being nice :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> that is what thin people always say to fat people :lol2::lol2:


hee hee i would look like a weeble if i was fat im that teeny :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

better than me, Jan always said I looked like a gruffalo :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> better than me, Jan always said I looked like a gruffalo :blush:


 
yeah but she loved her gruffalo:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> that is what thin people always say to fat people :lol2::lol2:


True!!



Emmaj said:


> hee hee i would look like a weeble if i was fat im that teeny :blush::lol2::lol2:


Being tall is definitely a help when you're overweight, in that respect I'm very glad I'm not a short *rse! :lol2:

However, I am only 5' 5" so not particularly tall either!


----------



## temerist

I would like to think Im maybe not quite as hairy as a Gruffalo :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> True!!
> 
> Being tall is definitely a help when you're overweight, in that respect I'm very glad I'm not a short *rse! :lol2:
> 
> However, I am only 5' 5" so not particularly tall either!


 
Alot taller than me though :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> I would like to think Im maybe not quite as hairy as a Gruffalo :lol2:


we couldnt comment as we havent seen you :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

My Gary is big (nearly 19st) and quite furry, too


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> My Gary is big (nearly 19st) and quite furry, too


:lol2: My Barry is pretty big too, but not hairy at all, unless you count the 3 hairs around each nipple, which I'm sure he splits with a razor blade so it makes it look like he's got more :roll2: PMSL


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: My Barry is pretty big too, but not hairy at all, unless you count the 3 hairs around each nipple, which I'm sure he splits with a razor blade so it makes it look like he's got more :roll2: PMSL


 
LOL that did make me laugh 

lews is only 9 but keeps checking his nipples and chest for hairs :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> My Gary is big (nearly 19st) and quite furry, too


Bless! :flrt:

I remember the day Iain announced he had his first pubic hair - he proudly displayed it to his Auntie Anne (my friend Anyday Anne) and then covered it up and none of us have seen that area since! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> :lol2: My Barry is pretty big too, but not hairy at all, unless you count the 3 hairs around each nipple, which I'm sure he splits with a razor blade so it makes it look like he's got more :roll2: PMSL


ill post him a few of mine if he wants some :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Hmmm...... :hmm: Don;t think so! :lol2:

Now Anne would _love_ you!!! She really has a thing about hairy chests!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Bless 'em. Boys!


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Bless! :flrt:
> 
> I remember the day Iain announced he had his first pubic hair - he proudly displayed it to his Auntie Anne (my friend Anyday Anne) and then covered it up and none of us have seen that area since! :lol2:


thought you ment me for a minute :blush:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> thought you ment me for a minute :blush:


:roll2: PMSL


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* We do have some conversations in here!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: We do, don't we?? Seems like no subject is taboo! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

I can assure everyone here I DID NOT run round with my trousers round my ankles showing off my first pubic hair :lol2:

















not in the last few weeks anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Well Ive just read all todays posts and am sat here PMSL. How did being overweight end up with a conversation about pubic hair :gasp::lol2:


----------



## temerist

have you got your kitty??????


----------



## feorag

Got no idea how that happened, Shell!! :whistling2: :halo:


----------



## Shell195

He should arrive anytime now:whistling2: Ive been to the vets this morning to pick up some more recovery diet for the kittens.


----------



## temerist

i know how it happened

IT WAS EILEEN :devil:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> He should arrive anytime now:whistling2: Ive been to the vets this morning to pick up some more recovery diet for the kittens.


are they delivering him then?


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> i know how it happened
> 
> IT WAS EILEEN :devil:


Moi???

Surely not! :halo:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Bless! :flrt:
> 
> I remember the day Iain announced he had his first pubic hair - he proudly displayed it to his Auntie Anne (my friend Anyday Anne) and then covered it up and none of us have seen that area since! :lol2:


Oh my i have that yet to come :gasp::blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i know how it happened
> 
> IT WAS EILEEN :devil:


 
I agree with ian 

was all eileens fault :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Emmaj said:


> Oh my i have that yet to come :gasp::blush::lol2:


See this is something I dread about having kids, I'd be horrendous at stuff like that I think.


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> See this is something I dread about having kids, I'd be horrendous at stuff like that I think.


 
im not very good at it lol i tell him to ask grandma or grandad:whistling2::lol2:

nah im joking 

i have had a few embarrassing for me but interesting for lewis questions asked 

but i know i have alot more yet to come :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Yes Ian they were delivering him as I expect they wanted to see where he was going to live. Hes stunning and Dennis looks very pleased with him. By the sound of it he is a very naughty boy:flrt:

Hes behind the furniture at the minute as the dogs cant get to him but he keeps popping his head up to see what is going on. Considering he has 11 dogs to meet hes doing very well. Im not even sure all the dogs know hes even here yet


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yes Ian they were delivering him as I expect they wanted to see where he was going to live. Hes stunning and Dennis looks very pleased with him. By the sound of it he is a very naughty boy:flrt:


hee hee soooooo he is there now then ?

awwwwwww bless dennis im sure he will be made up to become the 3 amigos :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Yes Ian they were delivering him as I expect they wanted to see where he was going to live. Hes stunning and Dennis looks very pleased with him. By the sound of it he is a very naughty boy:flrt:


Nice that they wanted to see where he was going to live a lot of people don't seem to care.

Can't wait for piccys :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yes Ian they were delivering him as I expect they wanted to see where he was going to live. Hes stunning and Dennis looks very pleased with him. By the sound of it he is a very naughty boy:flrt:
> 
> Hes behind the furniture at the minute as the dogs cant get to him but he keeps popping his head up to see what is going on. Considering he has 11 dogs to meet hes doing very well. Im not even sure all the dogs know hes even here yet


 
you edited lol 

oooooo so he has found his safe spot already then bless him


----------



## Shell195

I forgot to add that this thread has taken a down turn and this time its not Cats fault its Eileens:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I forgot to add that this thread has taken a down turn and this time its not Cats fault its Eileens:whistling2:


i know lol 

though i did really giggle when i read her posts..............then the reality of i have it to come hit me :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Oh wow hes come out and is sat by the radiator while Kye my big dufus rottie is sniffing him all over:no1:
He came from a breeder in Northampton then he was sold to a lady in wales who also bred Italian Greyhounds(which is why he is used to dogs) then he was sold to Dandydi and now he is with me....FOREVER:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Oh wow hes come out and is sat by the radiator while Kye my big dufus rottie is sniffing him all over:no1:
> He came from a breeder in Northampton then he was sold to a lady in wales who also bred Italian Greyhounds(which is why he is used to dogs) then he was sold to Dandydi and now he is with me....FOREVER:flrt:


 
thats cool shell sounds like he wont take long to settle in and show you his naughty side :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I need a naughty name for him:whistling2:

I know its not a naughty name but........................................................................


I did wonder about Karma as I have fought tooth and nail for these 5 kittens and at the minute it looks like they will all make it(the tiny girl has put on 2 ounces and is starting to play  )I did a good turn so I have had a good turn returned to me. Im not sure the rest of the family will agree though


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I need a naughty name for him:whistling2:


im rubbish with names lol 

tonrar means lil devil 

or chief short for mischief 

i dunno lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im rubbish with names lol
> 
> tonrar means lil devil
> 
> or chief short for mischief
> 
> i dunno lol


 
I edited again:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL your a pain in the bum with your edits woman ha ha 

yeah why not i know you like that name :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

i think you should call him Ian :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i think you should call him Ian :2thumb:


LOL :no1::no1::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL :no1::no1::lol2:


 
PMSL :roll2:


----------



## Shell195

Sophie wants to call him Karma so Karma it is:no1:

"Karma Ian Roderick":flrt:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Sophie wants to call him Karma so Karma it is:no1:
> 
> "Karma Ian Roderick":flrt:


woohoo :no1:


----------



## _jake_

I can now officialy join ! :lol:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

i'm even more worried about jasper, he's been sick again and we couldnt get him to the vets today, he's only been picking at his food, not eating


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> was all eileens fault :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


You be careful young lady - I haven't forgiven you for telling me that Baby Harry died before I'd watched Casualty! :bash: :lol2:


Emmaj said:


> but i know i have alot more yet to come :gasp::lol2:


You sure do, although I must admit Iain asked Barry most of the personal stuff!


Shell195 said:


> Yes Ian they were delivering him as I expect they wanted to see where he was going to live. Hes stunning and Dennis looks very pleased with him. By the sound of it he is a very naughty boy:flrt:
> 
> Hes behind the furniture at the minute as the dogs cant get to him but he keeps popping his head up to see what is going on. Considering he has 11 dogs to meet hes doing very well. Im not even sure all the dogs know hes even here yet


I'm made up for you Shell that you've got him!! :2thumb: 

And it's great that he's settling in so quickly! :gasp:


Shell195 said:


> I forgot to add that this thread has taken a down turn and this time its not Cats fault its Eileens:whistling2:


Moi? Are you sure it was me??? :whistling2:


Shell195 said:


> I need a naughty name for him


I was gonna suggest Masiibo which is Somali for 'naughty' ,but I see you've already got Karma now, so that's OK!

I've been out bargain hunting at the shops and then out with Skye and just catching up here while the water heats for a long, slow, red hot bath!

That springer spaniel thread is doing my head in :devil: so I need to unwind!


----------



## Shell195

Karma at home:flrt: Talking about pubes dont you think this boy has some lol


----------



## feorag

Oh, I love his facial markings! :flrt:

He looks pretty relaxed all things considered! :2thumb:

ETA: Forgot to ask - is he much bigger than Dennis?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh, I love his facial markings! :flrt:
> 
> He looks pretty relaxed all things considered! :2thumb:
> 
> ETA: Forgot to ask - is he much bigger than Dennis?


Hes much heavier built than Dennis and bigger which is according to the Donsky sites is correct. I have his pedigree and the whole thing is in Polish which is a shame as I was going to email the breeder and let her know I have him. Maybe I will email another breeder and see if she can tell me anything about the breeder, Im so nosey its unbelievable:lol2:

Im going to look at the springer thread in a minute as Ive not looked much today, Ive been rather busy multi tasking ie introducing new cat,handrearing kittens and making Potato and leek soup:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Roxy is currently asleep on the back of my neck... awww :lol:.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im going to look at the springer thread in a minute as Ive not looked much today, Ive been rather busy multi tasking ie introducing new cat,handrearing kittens and making Potato and leek soup:whistling2:


Well it's going haywire again and I've just lost my rag and told the OP that insulting me isn't the way to go!!



_jake_ said:


> Roxy is currently asleep on the back of my neck... awww :lol:.


So where are the photos? :whistling2:

And what is the story?? You can't just say you can officially join this thread without regailing us with the story of your new cat! :lol2:

And I'm still here cos I put the water on the wrong way! :lol2: The timer doesn't put the heating etc on until 5:00 and I switched the water switch to timer instead of on all day, so the bloody water is clay cold! :roll:

Now I'll have to wait until after tea to have my bath! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, I bet you wont do that again:lol2:

Jake I was waiting for photos and story before replying so hurry up and get it done:lol2:

It amazes me why some people ask for help then get abusive when they dont like what they hear:devil:


----------



## Shell195

Hmmmm more name ideas please as Karma sounds like Karla and whenever I shout Karma, Karla comes running:lol2: His second name hasnt changed though:whistling2:

Hes already used his tray, eaten. had a drink and been upstairs to explore. Hes really non aggressive and the other cats other than an odd hiss havent bothered him, in fact Tom Tom, Dennis, Bailey and Fudge actually like him.


----------



## temerist

Azira, thats what my first dog was called :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> Azira, thats what my first dog was called :lol2:


It would be shortened to Az which is what my OH`s awful son gets called.

I have Dennis(the menace) can you think of any other cartoon characters names(must be naughty ones)

Maybe he should be called Taz (tasmanian devil) lol


----------



## feorag

What about Kosh? Nice and short, single syllable. 

Kosh was a weird looking alien in Babylon 5 but he was apparently playful and mischievous. Not that I'm suggesting that Sphynx look like weird alients of course!! :whistling2::lol2:

And he didn't need to shave either!


----------



## temerist

Roquefort
Berloiz
Toulouse
Napoleon
Scat-Cat
Hit Cat

all the males from the aristocats film lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> Roquefort
> Berloiz
> Toulouse
> Napoleon
> Scat-Cat
> Hit Cat
> 
> all the males from the aristocats film lol


:bash: You missed off Thomas O`Malley:lol2:


----------



## temerist

only because you like more unusual names lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Sophie wants to call him Karma so Karma it is:no1:
> 
> "Karma Ian Roderick":flrt:





temerist said:


> woohoo :no1:


 
LOL i really chuckled awwwwwwwwwww see ian he shares your name :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> You be careful young lady - I haven't forgiven you for telling me that Baby Harry died before I'd watched Casualty! :bash: :lol2:You sure do, although I must admit Iain asked Barry most of the personal stuff! I'm made up for you Shell that you've got him!! :2thumb:
> 
> And it's great that he's settling in so quickly! :gasp:Moi? Are you sure it was me??? :whistling2:I was gonna suggest Masiibo which is Somali for 'naughty' ,but I see you've already got Karma now, so that's OK!
> 
> I've been out bargain hunting at the shops and then out with Skye and just catching up here while the water heats for a long, slow, red hot bath!
> 
> That springer spaniel thread is doing my head in :devil: so I need to unwind!


 
hee hee :whistling2: you luffs me really eileen :flrt::flrt::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Karma at home:flrt: Talking about pubes dont you think this boy has some lol
> image
> 
> image


 
hee hee he deffo does have some :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :bash: You missed off Thomas O`Malley:lol2:


 
plus you have a tom already :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Just to update you Em hes no longer being called Karma as Karla my GSD thinks Im calling her:lol2:

I need a caroton characters name, Dennis the Menace and ???????

Goes to look at Bash street kids >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Just to update you Em hes no longer being called Karma as Karla my GSD thinks Im calling her:lol2:
> 
> I need a caroton characters name, Dennis the Menace and ???????
> 
> Goes to look at Bash street kids >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


Rodger the Dodger 

or ivy but change to ivor the terrible

smiffy, sidney

thats some of the names


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Karma at home:flrt: Talking about pubes dont you think this boy has some lol
> image
> 
> image


 
*giggles* Loving his fuzz!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Loving his fuzz!!!! :lol2:


 
Anymore news :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

gnasher?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

and can someone please tell me what ETA stands for?


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> gnasher?


 
:gasp: had to double look at that i thougts it said somat else :blush::gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ETA = estimated time of arrival-unless of course its something to do with reps etc


----------



## Amalthea

On forums ETA stands for "edited to add" 

No more news. Still looking good


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> On forums ETA stands for "edited to add"
> 
> No more news. Still looking good


Cat never said what context she meant it in but I must admit I never knew that either

Ooooh thats excellent:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

We've got everything crossed things continue to go well  And then maybe I can announce the news properly


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> We've got everything crossed things continue to go well  And then maybe I can announce the news properly


 
everything is crossed here too for you :2thumb::no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> ETA = estimated time of arrival-unless of course its something to do with reps etc


:roll2: PMSL

Sorry Shell, couldn't help it! :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Sorry Shell, couldn't help it! :blush:


 
hey i dint know what it ment either i would have said what shell did too :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> hey i dint know what it ment either i would have said what shell did too :blush::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL at you too!

(BTW (which means "by the way" :whistling2 I'm only PMSL cos if you read ETA in the context that it's used on this forum it would be funny!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL at you too!
> 
> (BTW (which means "by the way" :whistling2 I'm only PMSL cos if you read ETA in the context that it's used on this forum it would be funny!!!


hee hee i know what BTW means and PMSL :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:

gawd the new knight rider is sooooo corny :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: You must have been on forums for many, many years to know that Eileen :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

No, probably no longer than you if you want the truth, but I googled it many, many months ago! :lol2:

Just uploaded this video of Ellie, Mollie, Barry and I out in the snow with Skye. As I said on the thread, when he charged off towards other people and Barry called him back, Ellie's reaction of "Whoa" when she saw him charging full speed for her made me LOL!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...-skye-my-granddaughters-snow.html#post5371517


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: You must have been on forums for many, many years to know that Eileen :whistling2:


Let's just say that her first compooter was steam driven.................:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Let's just say that her first compooter was steam driven.................:whistling2:


:lol2: Cheeky mare!!! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: You must have been on forums for many, many years to know that Eileen :whistling2:


thats what i was thinking lol



feorag said:


> No, probably no longer than you if you want the truth, but I googled it many, many months ago! :lol2:
> 
> Just uploaded this video of Ellie, Mollie, Barry and I out in the snow with Skye. As I said on the thread, when he charged off towards other people and Barry called him back, Ellie's reaction of "Whoa" when she saw him charging full speed for her made me LOL!!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...-skye-my-granddaughters-snow.html#post5371517


ahhh so you cheated lol



fenwoman said:


> Let's just say that her first compooter was steam driven.................:whistling2:


 
LOL that made me chuckle :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Pam 


Eileens a cheat:Na_Na_Na_Na: I still like your video though:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Love the video eileen :2thumb::no1::flrt:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Let's just say that her first compooter was steam driven.................:whistling2:


Thanks girls! I just loved Ellie's backward step and "whoa" when she saw him charging towards her! :lol2:

Now I've sorted out the springer thread I'm getting irritated in the cat/kitten food thread! What is wrong with people that they have to be so rude?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Thanks girls! I just loved Ellie's backward step and "whoa" when she saw him charging towards her! :lol2:
> 
> Now I've sorted out the springer thread I'm getting irritated in the cat/kitten food thread! What is wrong with people that they have to be so rude?


 
oooo why what have i missed :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thanks girls! I just loved Ellie's backward step and "whoa" when she saw him charging towards her! :lol2:
> 
> Now I've sorted out the springer thread I'm getting irritated in the cat/kitten food thread! What is wrong with people that they have to be so rude?


I noticed that thread was getting nasty:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I noticed that thread was getting nasty:bash:


 
yups have just had a look at them :gasp::bash:


----------



## Emmaj

OMG shell LOLOL 

Kaimi has braved joining havoc and is laid across nanook he has actually got up on the couch with them 

its the 1st time he has ever done that 

he will curl up with dogs if they lay on the floor but has never climbed on the couch before to join in with the husky cuddles on there hee hee


----------



## Amalthea

Cute video, Eileen!!!!  Skye is looking gorgeous!!


----------



## Shell195

Aww bless him he doesnt want to be left out:flrt:
I think my new boy is settling in :flrt:

With Murphy and Claude










With Fudge










With Purdy


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Aww bless him he doesnt want to be left out:flrt:
> I think my new boy is settling in :flrt:
> 
> With Murphy and Claude
> image
> 
> 
> With Fudge
> image
> 
> 
> With Purdy
> image


 
lol aye he has realised how comfy the huskies are now lol


awwwwww bless yups i would say he is settling in well :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I noticed that thread was getting nasty:bash:


And I noticed that Lisa hasn't come back and said what her qualifications are for making such statements on nutrition.



Emmaj said:


> OMG shell LOLOL
> 
> Kaimi has braved joining havoc and is laid across nanook he has actually got up on the couch with them
> 
> its the 1st time he has ever done that
> 
> he will curl up with dogs if they lay on the floor but has never climbed on the couch before to join in with the husky cuddles on there hee hee


That's great Emma!!!



Shell195 said:


> Aww bless him he doesnt want to be left out:flrt:
> I think my new boy is settling in :flrt:


And that's amazing too Shell - to be mixing so soon after arriving and I have to say I love his patterning! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Time to feed the kittens


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And I noticed that Lisa hasn't come back and said what her qualifications are for making such statements on nutrition.
> 
> That's great Emma!!!
> 
> And that's amazing too Shell - to be mixing so soon after arriving and I have to say I love his patterning! :flrt:


he has squidge himself right between nooks bum an qanniks bum :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Time to feed the kittens


 
oooooo good luck with feeding :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I look like nurse shell when i feed them so I dont cross infect:lol2: They are doing really well and I promise photos soon:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I look like nurse shell when i feed them so I dont cross infect:lol2: They are doing really well and I promise photos soon:flrt:


its sooo good that they are doing so well hun well done you :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

there is no stopping kaimi now lol he is well and truely in with the dogs ha ha 

next one hopefully will be him trying to get on my knee with hav an ange lol


----------



## Shell195

We have thick snow and its still snowing heavily :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> We have thick snow and its still snowing heavily :gasp:


i darnt look out i wont look out now you have told me that:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i darnt look out i wont look out now you have told me that:gasp:


Go onnnnnnnnnn be a devil:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Go onnnnnnnnnn be a devil:lol2:


 
okies hang on one sec.............


----------



## Emmaj

Arrrrrrrrrrrr fliperty gibbets its blooming snowing here too :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrrr fliperty gibbets its blooming snowing here too :devil:


Snap :lol2: I bet you wished you had never looked now


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Snap :lol2: I bet you wished you had never looked now


Nopes and this time its all your fault :devil::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Nopes and this time its all your fault :devil::lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

I hope it dont snow all night again tis gonna be horrid in the morn again


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I hope it dont snow all night again tis gonna be horrid in the morn again


 
Huskies and sled spring to mind:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Huskies and sled spring to mind:whistling2:


 
hee hee nah they would get too distracted chasing kids that scream and run away :lol2::lol2:

most of the children that attend lewis's school are erm......... scared of dogs :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee nah they would get too distracted chasing kids that scream and run away :lol2::lol2:
> 
> most of the children that attend lewis's school are erm......... scared of dogs :whistling2::lol2:


I know the kind of scared you mean:whistling2: I now have a vision in you in a runaway sled :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I know the kind of scared you mean:whistling2: I now have a vision in you in a runaway sled :lol2:


LOL like the guy on snow dogs when he is learning to mush :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We have thick snow and its still snowing heavily :gasp:


We got none here - so far!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> We got none here - so far!


 
you can have ours if you like eileen :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> you can have ours if you like eileen :2thumb:


Pfft! No thanks! :lol2:

Oh forgot to mention Skye is going into the vets to get his gonads off tomorrow and I'm panicking about how he'll behave already!

Because he's still hyper about the cats, I decided to do it now in the hope that we will be able to tell whether neutering has calmed him down before we have to pay the deposit on our holiday cottage. Baz says if the cats are still steering clear of him by that time we will have to cancel our booking and do without a holiday :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Snowing here, too! And Mom flies home tomorrow morning at 7!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Pfft! No thanks! :lol2:
> 
> Oh forgot to mention Skye is going into the vets to get his gonads off tomorrow and I'm panicking about how he'll behave already!
> 
> Because he's still hyper about the cats, I decided to do it now in the hope that we will be able to tell whether neutering has calmed him down before we have to pay the deposit on our holiday cottage. Baz says if the cats are still steering clear of him by that time we will have to cancel our booking and do without a holiday :gasp:


 
:gasp: eileen 

though saying that i aint been on hol since i was 8 wks preggers with lew lol (didnt know i was preggers at time) :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Right well bedtime for me early start :lol2:

nighty all :flrt:xxxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

Eileen ask them to give him a sedative while you are with him, thats what I always do, then when the dog is nearly asleep they take them through to the back


----------



## feorag

That's what I'm planning Shell, cos he's such an anxious dog and I know my vet is scared of him, so I'm gonna take him in at the last minute and then ask them to sedate him first.


----------



## Shell195

Night Emma


----------



## feorag

That's me off too now - g'night!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's me off too now - g'night!


 
Night night, good luck tomorrow


----------



## freekygeeky

im still not comming on here much, but i thought i woudl update on my boyfriends cat...
He is a Cat called Alfie and a Farm moggie... i thought he was too prettyful for that and said he looke dlike a snowshoe, what you think of him?

Pics arent great due to them being from my phone


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> im still not comming on here much, but i thought i woudl update on my boyfriends cat...
> He is a Cat called Alfie and a Farm moggie... i thought he was too prettyful for that and said he looke dlike a snowshoe, what you think of him?
> 
> Pics arent great due to them being from my phone
> image
> image
> image
> image


very pretty kitty gina :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Morning all 

well....................we have lots of snow again :bash: and its still coming down heavy 

cats are going mad on the window sill again trying to catch snow flakes :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup, loadsa snow here, too! Dropped Mom off at the airport and now I am trying to get through to somebody who can tell me if she is being taken care of since she is stuck there. Her flight to London was supposed to leave at 7, now they are saying no earlier than 1pm. Her connecting flight from London was supposed to be at 9:55. I called British Airways to find out if they are feeding her and I was rudely told that caring for THEIR customers before they fly because the airport is closed is not their responsibility. Bastard. Called Manchester Airport and they said it is the airline's responsibility and now all the lines are busy at BA.


----------



## Amalthea

OH!! And it took us over two hours to get home from the airport!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Yup, loadsa snow here, too! Dropped Mom off at the airport and now I am trying to get through to somebody who can tell me if she is being taken care of since she is stuck there. Her flight to London was supposed to leave at 7, now they are saying no earlier than 1pm. Her connecting flight from London was supposed to be at 9:55. I called British Airways to find out if they are feeding her and I was rudely told that caring for THEIR customers before they fly because the airport is closed is not their responsibility. Bastard. Called Manchester Airport and they said it is the airline's responsibility and now all the lines are busy at BA.


 
OMG how rude of them you should email them a kick in the nards :lol2:

it is their responsibility if they have had to cancel flights surely


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> OH!! And it took us over two hours to get home from the airport!


 
all the roads round here are really bad too even our main ones


----------



## Amalthea

Got through to BA again, spoke to a nice lady who helped. Then had to call American Airlines to sort out another flight and have done that now. She's flying to Chicago then to San Antonio now. *PHEW* Back to bed!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Got through to BA again, spoke to a nice lady who helped. Then had to call American Airlines to sort out another flight and have done that now. She's flying to Chicago then to San Antonio now. *PHEW* Back to bed!!!


 
Phew thats good you finally got someone who was nice 

sweet dreams hun :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

The now is causing havoc with Sky`s satellite system :bash:
Glad you sorted your Mum Jen.
The snow is that heavy here there is talk of shutting Steves work place as only half the shift could get in. The roads are awful :devil:
Gina your boyfriends cat looks like my Jasper but with white toes, I would think he has Birman in his genes.

Emma have they shut Lew`s school or did you have to trek out in the snow?
My new boy is delightful and we love him to bits already, I think I owe Ian a big hug for directing me to the advert.
I still need a name for him as nothing seem to suit him


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The now is causing havoc with Sky`s satellite system :bash:
> Glad you sorted your Mum Jen.
> The snow is that heavy here there is talk of shutting Steves work place as only half the shift could get in. The roads are awful :devil:
> Gina your boyfriends cat looks like my Jasper but with white toes, I would think he has Birman in his genes.
> 
> Emma have they shut Lew`s school or did you have to trek out in the snow?
> My new boy is delightful and we love him to bits already, I think I owe Ian a big hug for directing me to the advert.
> I still need a name for him as nothing seem to suit him


 
nopes the schools still open im keeping an eye on my phone though as the snow hasnt let up 

awww thats soo cool that he has settled so quick :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> very pretty kitty gina :flrt:


hehe



Shell195 said:


> Gina your boyfriends cat looks like my Jasper but with white toes, I would think he has Birman in his genes.


a ha!!! thankyou


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yup, loadsa snow here, too! Dropped Mom off at the airport and now I am trying to get through to somebody who can tell me if she is being taken care of since she is stuck there. Her flight to London was supposed to leave at 7, now they are saying no earlier than 1pm. Her connecting flight from London was supposed to be at 9:55. I called British Airways to find out if they are feeding her and I was rudely told that caring for THEIR customers before they fly because the airport is closed is not their responsibility. Bastard. Called Manchester Airport and they said it is the airline's responsibility and now all the lines are busy at BA.


I was wondering about your mum when I listened to the news this morning and heard that Manchester Airport was just not able to fly plaines in or out! :gasp: Glad to hear they've sorted something out for her. We were stranded at Manchester Airport for almost 11 hours when we went on our caribbean cruise and the airline bussed us to a local hotel and fed us all - there was loads of us - we filled their function room! :lol2: Must have cost the airline a pretty packet, but they had to pay, not the airport!

Well I'm home with a very depressed dog! Not depressed cos he's got no appendages anymore, depressed cos he's got to wear a huge collar! When I put it on him when he got home he just about went balistic! Smashed into everything, me included, cos he wanted to get his head into my legs and of course it wouldn't reach. I had to drop onto the kitchen floor and sit in my own melting snow, getting a wet bum, holding his head until he calmed down. Now he's in the living room on his bed and just not moving - bless! :flrt:

My vet wanted to muzzle him, which I quite understood having seen the healed puncture wounds in his hands from the last dog that went for him :roll:, but he was still worried about him and Skye was equally worried about the vet! However, we got the sedative in him with me just about pinning him down and then he calmed down straight away when I think he realised the vet wasn't actually hurting him!

He's used dissolving stitches because he thinks he'll have a helluva job getting them out otherwise and I'm happy with that, but think it's more important that Skye isn't allowed to fuss about with the wound in case he infects it or pulls the stitches.

So that's it done! Phew!!! His boosters next month are gonna be fun!!

Told you Shell - call your new boy Kosh after the alien! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I was wondering about your mum when I listened to the news this morning and heard that Manchester Airport was just not able to fly plaines in or out! :gasp: Glad to hear they've sorted something out for her. We were stranded at Manchester Airport for almost 11 hours when we went on our caribbean cruise and the airline bussed us to a local hotel and fed us all - there was loads of us - we filled their function room! :lol2: Must have cost the airline a pretty packet, but they had to pay, not the airport!
> 
> Well I'm home with a very depressed dog! Not depressed cos he's got no appendages anymore, depressed cos he's got to wear a huge collar! When I put it on him when he got home he just about went balistic! Smashed into everything, me included, cos he wanted to get his head into my legs and of course it wouldn't reach. I had to drop onto the kitchen floor and sit in my own melting snow, getting a wet bum, holding his head until he calmed down. Now he's in the living room on his bed and just not moving - bless! :flrt:
> 
> My vet wanted to muzzle him, which I quite understood having seen the healed puncture wounds in his hands from the last dog that went for him :roll:, but he was still worried about him and Skye was equally worried about the vet! However, we got the sedative in him with me just about pinning him down and then he calmed down straight away when I think he realised the vet wasn't actually hurting him!
> 
> He's used dissolving stitches because he thinks he'll have a helluva job getting them out otherwise and I'm happy with that, but think it's more important that Skye isn't allowed to fuss about with the wound in case he infects it or pulls the stitches.
> 
> So that's it done! Phew!!! His boosters next month are gonna be fun!!
> 
> Told you Shell - call your new boy Kosh after the alien! :lol2:


awww bless him i was lucky with my lot they didnt bother about stitches or pulling on them so they never needed to collars 

least you have it over and done with now hun


----------



## Shell195

Im glad Skye is fine after his op, poor lad he will need lost of sympathy:flrt:

Well, its still snowing here :gasp:

The new boy never stops purring and really loudly, when hes on your knee(most of the time) his whole body vibrates so he has earned himself the name " Harley"

Im taking some of the dogs on the field shortly which is now easier as Steves work place has closed due to the weather. I think I will take the camera with me


----------



## MSL

Well, It's taken me half an hour to catch up but hello........:whistling2:

Shell, glad the kittens are doing ok, you are a bit of hand rearing hero!!!
Also, I see you have a new addition.....well, he is sweet .....I suppose....:lol2: 
Eileen, glad Skye is doing ok. I am getting Daisy booked in as soon as I can, is there a set time I have to wait to get a bitch spayed after having pups, does anyone know?

Hello Gina, nice to see you back.....
Emma.......does your house loo like a Husky or is Suka the only one shedding......I took her over the meadow with the brush this morning, the field is now covered in clumps of Husky hair!!!!

Pups getting big, I am going to take some more piccies this week so I will post some new ones shortly, I have tried doing a vid on my mobile but it is rubbish so I may have to leave that!

No Snow here at the minute...thank god, I really needed the kids to go back to school :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Well, It's taken me half an hour to catch up but hello........:whistling2:
> 
> Shell, glad the kittens are doing ok, you are a bit of hand rearing hero!!!
> Also, I see you have a new addition.....well, he is sweet .....I suppose....:lol2:
> Eileen, glad Skye is doing ok. I am getting Daisy booked in as soon as I can, is there a set time I have to wait to get a bitch spayed after having pups, does anyone know?
> 
> Hello Gina, nice to see you back.....
> Emma.......does your house loo like a Husky or is Suka the only one shedding......I took her over the meadow with the brush this morning, the field is now covered in clumps of Husky hair!!!!
> 
> Pups getting big, I am going to take some more piccies this week so I will post some new ones shortly, I have tried doing a vid on my mobile but it is rubbish so I may have to leave that!
> 
> No Snow here at the minute...thank god, I really needed the kids to go back to school :lol2:


LOL pen mine are just starting too yeah ha ha i keep finding lil clumps of hair :gasp:

so soon enough my house and me will constantly look like a husky for a few week :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im glad Skye is fine after his op, poor lad he will need lost of sympathy:flrt:
> 
> Well, its still snowing here :gasp:
> 
> The new boy never stops purring and really loudly, when hes on your knee(most of the time) his whole body vibrates so he has earned himself the name " Harley"
> 
> Im taking some of the dogs on the field shortly which is now easier as Steves work place has closed due to the weather. I think I will take the camera with me


 
awww i like harley  good choice of name :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yes, I like Harley too! 

Emma I'm hoping that he's going to leave them alone once he's settled, but I'm taking no chances at the minute!

:gasp: I've just been coned! He got up to see where I was cos he had his back to me when I was on the settee and now I'm in the 'dining end' and there's an easy chair in the way. When he saw me he rushed to me and of course the cone hit me long before his head reached me! Now he's back lying on his bed crying like a baby!! :roll:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

get ready for a pic of a snow ninja!

just uploadin


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx




----------



## MSL

Eileen,

cheeky question, how would you feel about knitting me a little over the shoulder jumper type thing for a minature schnauzer who gets the chills....lol.......my friend was telling me today how her boy freddy loves his walks but gets chilly over his shoulders and eeds something, not for along his back so much as his chest....does that makes sense?

Lol


let me know.....
Penny


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

MSL said:


> Eileen,
> 
> cheeky question, how would you feel about knitting me a little over the shoulder jumper type thing for a minature schnauzer who gets the chills....lol.......my friend was telling me today how her boy freddy loves his walks but gets chilly over his shoulders and eeds something, not for along his back so much as his chest....does that makes sense?
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> let me know.....
> Penny


 
the answer is NO! not until shes agreed to knit my nipple warmers!!!:lol2:


----------



## MSL

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the answer is NO! not until shes agreed to knit my nipple warmers!!!:lol2:


 :lol2: my first re-action was woooooooahhhh to much information lady........but thinking about it......I could do with some of them:2thumb:

nice ninja pics!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

MSL said:


> :lol2: my first re-action was woooooooahhhh to much information lady........but thinking about it......I could do with some of them:2thumb:
> 
> nice ninja pics!


 
its more for dittas protection than mine, shes nearly lost an eye on several occasions!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: That young lady was to much information:lol2:

Cool Ninja pics, he looks really well:flrt:


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> Eileen,
> 
> cheeky question, how would you feel about knitting me a little over the shoulder jumper type thing for a minature schnauzer who gets the chills....lol.......my friend was telling me today how her boy freddy loves his walks but gets chilly over his shoulders and eeds something, not for along his back so much as his chest....does that makes sense?
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> let me know.....
> Penny


Yeh, no probs! Just get me his measurements. Round the neck, round the chest, back of neck to wherever you want it to stop on his back :lol2:

I'm busy knitting Dennis's latest jumper but can do it as soon as I've finished.


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the answer is NO! not until shes agreed to knit my nipple warmers!!!:lol2:


:lol2: 

I agree with Shell - too much information! :lol2:

Great photos of the Ninja boy!! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

so you wont make me any eileen? :yeahright:


----------



## Shell195

Ive got back from taking the dogs on the field then spent ages getting ice balls off Lucy:bash: Ive had a bath and got my dressing gown on and now I have a Harley hugging me:flrt:


----------



## MSL

thanks Eileen....

Have we got pics of doggies in snow Shell?


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> thanks Eileen....
> 
> Have we got pics of doggies in snow Shell?


 
I took Karla,Lucy and Kye out in the snow and yes I have photos:2thumb: I will put them on the snow day thread (post 20)
I also have handreared kitten pics My handreared kittens


----------



## Esarosa

Hey Eileen just think now Shell has two nekkid kitty's she's going to need twice as many jumpers.  Think you're going to be a busy bee.


And Shell those kittens are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Hey Eileen just think now Shell has two nekkid kitty's she's going to need twice as many jumpers.  Think you're going to be a busy bee.
> 
> 
> And Shell those kittens are absolutely adorable.


:lol2: I got told by his previous owners he wont wear jumpers as he does an impression of Luna:gasp: When he has settled a bit more I will try him with one and get a video, in case he doesnt like it:whistling2:
Hes such a needy boy and wants to be constantly cuddled :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

rehersals have been cancelled for tonight :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> rehersals have been cancelled for tonight :gasp:


Thats because gorillas dont like snow:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thats because gorillas dont like snow:whistling2:


LOL that and the rest of the cast cant get there either lol 


OOoo my dad made one of my props today at work ha ha my giant bannana :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> LOL that and the rest of the cast cant get there either lol
> 
> 
> OOoo my dad made one of my props today at work ha ha my giant bannana :2thumb::lol2:


 Yeah, you say it's a prop...........:yeahright: 
I love your snowy pics SHell......your ROtty is gorgeous....very lovely looking dog,the other 2 are lovely as well but the rotties is stunning!


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Yeah, you say it's a prop...........:yeahright:
> I love your snowy pics SHell......your ROtty is gorgeous....very lovely looking dog,the other 2 are lovely as well but the rotties is stunning!


 
LOL it is it unzips too :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL it is it unzips too :2thumb::lol2:


 
Hmmm I think we need banana pics:lol2:



Thanks Penny, hes a real dimwit though:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Kitty feeding time again


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm I think we need banana pics:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Penny, hes a real dimwit though:whistling2:


lol will have to wait till tomorrow i left it on my mum and dads so the dogs didnt eat it or the skunks try to :lol2:

see you in a bit after kitty feeds lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell check ya phone when ya done an see if you got the pic i sent you :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Cold!


----------



## Emmaj

yups jen its very cold


----------



## Shell195

my memory was full Ive just deleted some things to make room :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> my memory was full Ive just deleted some things to make room :lol2:


did you recieve it ?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Aww bless thats a cute photo:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Took the mutt out for a play in the snow. It's funny, cuz we don't really have to walk much when there's snow, he just runs laps around us at light speed *lol* His recall isn't the greatest when there's snow, though, cuz he just gets too excited. And he acts like a "real collie" when he sees you making a snow ball... Starts the herding behavior straight away. Very funny.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Aww bless thats a cute photo:flrt:


yups there is no stopping him now he knows how comfy they huskies are :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Its very, very, very cold


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Took the mutt out for a play in the snow. It's funny, cuz we don't really have to walk much when there's snow, he just runs laps around us at light speed *lol* His recall isn't the greatest when there's snow, though, cuz he just gets too excited. And he acts like a "real collie" when he sees you making a snow ball... Starts the herding behavior straight away. Very funny.


 
LOL bless him hmmm its funny how snow affects them isnt it :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely! He LOVES the snow!! And he fights going to sleep, too, so he is knackered!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Definitely! He LOVES the snow!! And he fights going to sleep, too, so he is knackered!!!


 
lol mine were going nuts when i walked them today too trying to catch the falling snow and diving into it lol 

i have no clue how i managed to stay on my feet but i managed it :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I keep saying that we need to get a sled to tie Diesel to  I really need to upload some pics of him playing in the snow!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I keep saying that we need to get a sled to tie Diesel to  I really need to upload some pics of him playing in the snow!!!


 
yes yes you do  :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Chris is snowed in, hes in Mallaig in Scotland, Inverness as he was coming home tomorrow but they have some gates they close when the snow is bad(I cant remember the name of them) and they are closed:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Yes Jen you do:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Chris is snowed in, hes in Mallaig in Scotland, Inverness as he was coming home tomorrow but they have some gates they close when the snow is bad(I cant remember the name of them) and they are closed:bash:


 
oooops dont look like he is coming home tomorrow then :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Am uploading now 

Uh oh, Shell  Is he alright with heat and food?


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Am uploading now
> 
> Uh oh, Shell  Is he alright with heat and food?


 
goodo :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Working on number 3 of 9... But there will prolly be a few more of other folders on the pooper


----------



## Shell195

I think he is at Granny Dots(his girlfriends nan) and as they are used to this weather Im sure they will be fine


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I think he is at Granny Dots(his girlfriends nan) and as they are used to this weather Im sure they will be fine


 
he will be hun they will look after him for you :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

That's ok, then  At least he's safe


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so you wont make me any eileen? :yeahright:


It's not that I won't - it's more that I can't! :roll:



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I got told by his previous owners he wont wear jumpers as he does an impression of Luna:gasp: When he has settled a bit more I will try him with one and get a video, in case he doesnt like it:whistling2:
> Hes such a needy boy and wants to be constantly cuddled :flrt:


So he's pinching your heat then :lol2:

I've checked out your kittens Shell - very surprised Cat hasn't been on there waxing lyrical! 

And the dogs in the snow - what is Karla after in the snow?

Well I eventually took the Elizabethan collar off Skye at about 4:00 so that he could come and have a decent cuddle and I've only once seen him in the testaklee-er area, so he isn't bothering about them. I took him out for a quiet subdued walk cos he needed to pee and now he's lying quietly in the living room (not even claiming the doorway :gasp:0.

Now I don't know what to do tonight. I don't know whether to put the collar on or not. Sod's Law says if I leave it off, he might worry away at the wound through the night when he's on his own - what do you think?

Shell it might be the gates at Glencoe cos when that snows up nothing gets through. I'm wondering if the gates that block off Soutra (on the A68 south of Edinburgh) will also be closed stopping traffic on that road too.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> It's not that I won't - it's more that I can't! :roll:
> 
> [/QUOTE=Shell195;5377419]:lol2: I got told by his previous owners he wont wear jumpers as he does an impression of Luna:gasp: When he has settled a bit more I will try him with one and get a video, in case he doesnt like it:whistling2:
> Hes such a needy boy and wants to be constantly cuddled :flrt:


So he's pinching your heat then :lol2:

I've checked out your kittens Shell - very surprised Cat hasn't been on there waxing lyrical! 

And the dogs in the snow - what is Karla after in the snow?

Well I eventually took the Elizabethan collar off Skye at about 4:00 so that he could come and have a decent cuddle and I've only once seen him in the testaklee-er area, so he isn't bothering about them. I took him out for a quiet subdued walk cos he needed to pee and now he's lying quietly in the living room (not even claiming the doorway :gasp:0.

Now I don't know what to do tonight. I don't know whether to put the collar on or not. Sod's Law says if I leave it off, he might worry away at the wound through the night when he's on his own - what do you think?

Shell it might be the gates at Glencoe cos when that snows up nothing gets through. I'm wondering if the gates that block off Soutra (on the A68 south of Edinburgh) will also be closed stopping traffic on that road too.[/QUOTE]


it may be safer to put it back on when he is on his own just incase eileen


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've checked out your kittens Shell - very surprised Cat hasn't been on there waxing lyrical!
> 
> And the dogs in the snow - what is Karla after in the snow?
> 
> Well I eventually took the Elizabethan collar off Skye at about 4:00 so that he could come and have a decent cuddle and I've only once seen him in the testaklee-er area, so he isn't bothering about them. I took him out for a quiet subdued walk cos he needed to pee and now he's lying quietly in the living room (not even claiming the doorway :gasp:0.
> 
> Now I don't know what to do tonight. I don't know whether to put the collar on or not. Sod's Law says if I leave it off, he might worry away at the wound through the night when he's on his own - what do you think?
> 
> Shell it might be the gates at Glencoe cos when that snows up nothing gets through. I'm wondering if the gates that block off Soutra (on the A68 south of Edinburgh) will also be closed stopping traffic on that road too.


 


No doubt Cat will appear to have a look at the *5 *kittens:lol2:


Im not sure which gates, but they are shut so they are going to leave it until Friday before setting off for home but listening to the weather forecast I cant see that happening:bash: I think the gates name began with a "C"

Like you I would worry that Skye might worry his stitches overnight but saying that, Ive never had a buster collar on any of mine as they are lethal with them on. Maybe if he doesnt look at them at all you could chance leaving it off

That is Karlas Nylabone frisbee which she is so besotted by. She doesnt half look fat on the photo when she actually isnt, so Im glad Im not on any of them as Im fat enough without looking any bigger lol


----------



## feorag

Barry is outside doing something with his car (must be mad in this cold!:gasp so I'll see what he thinks when he comes back in.

Just don't know what to do for the best, because he was really bashing into stuff and knocking stuff and panicking when he had it on and would only calm down if I sat him down and sat beside him until the panic subsided, so I don't know how he'll cope tonight if he starts moving around through the night!


----------



## Amalthea

Personally, I'd leave it off him.

Just posted "a few" pics of Diesel in the snow thread :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Barry is outside doing something with his car (must be mad in this cold!:gasp so I'll see what he thinks when he comes back in.
> 
> Just don't know what to do for the best, because he was really bashing into stuff and knocking stuff and panicking when he had it on and would only calm down if I sat him down and sat beside him until the panic subsided, so I don't know how he'll cope tonight if he starts moving around through the night!


 
leave it off then the skin should have nicked together by now 

qannik had from her lady bits up to her chest cut open and stitched.............she was fine didnt need a cone 

nooks never bothered with his ahems either when he was done 

only prob i had was with keona and her hernia with the new disolving stitches they tried from a new company nightmare


----------



## Shell195

I always ask the vet to put inverted stiches in as there is nothing for them to nibble at but Kye reacted to the clippers and got a rash that got infected, bloody typical:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I always ask the vet to put inverted stiches in as there is nothing for them to nibble at but Kye reacted to the clippers and got a rash that got infected, bloody typical:bash:


yeah thats what all mine have had..........it was keona's interal stitches that dissolved within hours of being put in 

dont ya remember the hell i went through with her :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

they sent me home with her until the morning because even though their mistake they didnt want to keep her in over night...........


----------



## Shell195

I remember that:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Me and Steve have a matching cat each as we both have one rammed down our tops:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Me and Steve have a matching cat each as we both have one rammed down our tops:lol2:


LOOOOOOl neither of you can feel left out now ha ha how cool is that :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Me and Steve have a matching cat each as we both have one rammed down our tops:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I always ask the vet to put inverted stiches in as there is nothing for them to nibble at but Kye reacted to the clippers and got a rash that got infected, bloody typical:bash:


when siouxie had her lumpectomy she was allergic to the stuff she had abcesses crop up for about 6 weeks poor baby


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Me and Steve have a matching cat each as we both have one rammed down our tops:lol2:


 lol........
still no snow here...not one flake....god knows how we are avoiding it all......I hope it stays away......i don't want the kids back at he tommorrow, took me all day to clean up after the hls today!........right off to look at snowy pics thread to see what we are missing.......


----------



## Emmaj

right im boggin off to bed 

so nighty night all :2thumb: xxxx


----------



## Shell195

Night Emma


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> The now is causing havoc with Sky`s satellite system :bash:
> Glad you sorted your Mum Jen.
> The snow is that heavy here there is talk of shutting Steves work place as only half the shift could get in. The roads are awful :devil:
> Gina your boyfriends cat looks like my Jasper but with white toes, I would think he has Birman in his genes.
> 
> Emma have they shut Lew`s school or did you have to trek out in the snow?
> My new boy is delightful and we love him to bits already, I think I owe Ian a big hug for directing me to the advert.
> I still need a name for him as nothing seem to suit him


 If you owe Ian a big hug, I think I owe him a swift kick in the nadgers then eh :devil:


----------



## feorag

Night Emma - I won't be far behind you! Well, you know what I mean! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

I think shell might join you in kicking me there when she sees what i posted on her handreared kittens thread :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Me and Steve have a matching cat each as we both have one rammed down our tops:lol2:


Shaddaaaaap!!!!!!<sticks fingers in ears>


----------



## Amalthea

For those of you who know about the "big news", it's still looking very good and I got a nice peak, too!!


----------



## feorag

that's excellent news! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

gina update

- ginger is going to vets this week to have blood heart liver tests etc, ready to be sedated to be trimmed and groomed
- scoobys mouth ulcer is the worst its ever been and tablets r having bad side effects he is going to vets to be checked new tablets
- tom is going in to be weighed as he is getting thinner
- simba is going in for help re aggression and w*nking...

zingi is 100% perfect  and isnt going in


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> gina update
> 
> - ginger is going to vets this week to have blood heart liver tests etc, ready to be sedated to be trimmed and groomed
> - scoobys mouth ulcer is the worst its ever been and tablets r having bad side effects he is going to vets to be checked new tablets
> - tom is going in to be weighed as he is getting thinner
> - simba is going in for help re aggression and w*nking...
> 
> zingi is 100% perfect  and isnt going in


simbas going in for what now :gasp: cats do that....


----------



## Amalthea

freekygeeky said:


> gina update
> 
> - ginger is going to vets this week to have blood heart liver tests etc, ready to be sedated to be trimmed and groomed
> - scoobys mouth ulcer is the worst its ever been and tablets r having bad side effects he is going to vets to be checked new tablets
> - tom is going in to be weighed as he is getting thinner
> - simba is going in for help re aggression and *w*nking*...
> 
> zingi is 100% perfect  and isnt going in


 
*lol* Oh, dear, Gina!! I shouldn't laugh, but *snort*


----------



## Shell195

Theyve all gone to bed and left me:bash:

Yes I_an after reading your post Im gonna kick your ass:whip:_


_Gina, I was eating toast and nearly choked PMSL:lol2:_

_Jen thats wonderful news:no1:_


----------



## Amalthea

AND it looks like the number is 6


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been to feed the kittens and one of the bigger ones wouldnt feed so I had to force it and its lifting its feet up as if painful so I think that confirms calici virus:bash: On vet advise I have injected some antibiotics and will keep forcing fluids into it and see how he/she is tomorrow. Im at the vets at 4.30 with the mother cat(my friend is taking her dog and the mother cat and has asked me to meet her there as the cat hates dogs)
Just when they were doing so well:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Shell!! Keep us updated


----------



## Shell195

Will do, Im off to bed now as I need to be up to feed kittens and want to keep checking the poorly one


----------



## asm1006

Hi all
Sorry have been away for ages, been coping with a lot recently and have felt quite down. 
My mum is mentally unwell and will not recognize the fact, its dreadful to see..then my middle girl (8) is getting bad again with her eating-she has been diagnosed with an anxiety condition. But it worries me. Feel like theres no suport out there and now my youngest is starting to copy her.
Baylee doing well and the biting slowly improving. In the end her scratching turned out to be an eczema (caused by fleas she had ages go) and had to have a steroid injection which had really improved things.
xx


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> For those of you who know about the "big news", it's still looking very good and I got a nice peak, too!!


jen thats fanastic news :flrt::flrt::flrt:

everything still crossed :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Well the kitten is much better this morning and is feeding again, I will speak to the vet later when I go. In fact I will take any I am worried about with me


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> AND it looks like the number is 6


 
right, I have been trying to be polite but now I need to know whats going on........pm me plse......lol

WE HAVE SNOW!!!!!!

and a new headmaster who has kep school open......wooooohooooooo!!!!
a snow day on y own......me and suka are outta here for a very long snowy walk!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Well the kitten is much better this morning and is feeding again, I will speak to the vet later when I go. In fact I will take any I am worried about with me


 
awwwwwwwww thats fantastic news shell 



MSL said:


> right, I have been trying to be polite but now I need to know whats going on........pm me plse......lol
> 
> WE HAVE SNOW!!!!!!
> 
> and a new headmaster who has kep school open......wooooohooooooo!!!!
> a snow day on y own......me and suka are outta here for a very long snowy walk!!!!


lucky you ours are closed round here :devil:


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> simbas going in for what now :gasp: cats do that....


lol
yes



Amalthea said:


> *lol* Oh, dear, Gina!! I shouldn't laugh, but *snort*


lol snort!



Shell195 said:


> _Gina, I was eating toast and nearly choked PMSL:lol2:_


hehe sorrrry

yea its getting worse.. ANYTHING that is mine is now his w*nking thing... my poor old dressing gowns get it the most, and if i wear my Snug Rug (which i got for christmas) he chases me so he can have a w*nk... its revolting, you cant stop him either, when he was little you could pick him up etc, now... you touch him, he gets a strop on.


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> lol
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> lol snort!
> 
> 
> 
> hehe sorrrry
> 
> yea its getting worse.. ANYTHING that is mine is now his w*nking thing... my poor old dressing gowns get it the most, and if i wear my Snug Rug (which i got for christmas) he chases me so he can have a w*nk... its revolting, you cant stop him either, when he was little you could pick him up etc, now... you touch him, he gets a strop on.


i guess he loves his mumma then hey :gasp::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> i guess he loves his mumma then hey :gasp::lol2:


 too bloody much!!! lol


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> too bloody much!!! lol


 
yes i kind of gathered that ha ha :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry I lol'd too when I read your post Gina - why do all these things happen to you? :lol2:

Shell, that's really bad news about the kittens - not too surprising, but bad news for the kittens. I hope you can get them through it.

Penny, I'm glad you've got snow - no reason why the rest of us should suffer! :lol: We had nearly 2" fall through the night and it was snowing again a minute ago, but it's stopped now and there's a lovely bit of sun coming through!

We decided not to take a risk last night and put Skye's collar on just in case boredom sets him off or the wound starts itching as it begins the healing process.

I took a photo of his 'depressed face' after I put it on - I'll download it later and put it on here! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Sorry I lol'd too when I read your post Gina - why do all these things happen to you? :lol2:
> 
> Shell, that's really bad news about the kittens - not too surprising, but bad news for the kittens. I hope you can get them through it.
> 
> Penny, I'm glad you've got snow - no reason why the rest of us should suffer! :lol: We had nearly 2" fall through the night and it was snowing again a minute ago, but it's stopped now and there's a lovely bit of sun coming through!
> 
> We decided not to take a risk last night and put Skye's collar on just in case boredom sets him off or the wound starts itching as it begins the healing process.
> 
> I took a photo of his 'depressed face' after I put it on - I'll download it later and put it on here! :lol2:


bless him im sure he will have been happy to have it taken back off again lol


----------



## freekygeeky

im doooomed elieeen!
lol
did you see the pics i posted on here of my OH's cat?


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> im doooomed elieeen!
> lol
> did you see the pics i posted on here of my OH's cat?


nah your not doomed you just have a cat thats actually in love with you thats all and wishes to be your boyf :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

emmaj said:


> nah your not doomed you just have a cat thats actually in love with you thats all and wishes to be your boyf :na_na_na_na::lol2:


lol


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> lol


 
"he wants to do it like the animals on the discovery channel" :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> "he wants to do it like the animals on the discovery channel" :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


i just spat my drink out  lol


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> i just spat my drink out  lol


 
I sorry but from reading what you put that songs being going round in my head :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Gina ask the vet about a Tardak injection, its an anti male hormone and it works wonders for male problems


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Gina ask the vet about a Tardak injection, its an anti male hormone and it works wonders for male problems


morning shell


----------



## Shell195

morning
:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina ask the vet about a Tardak injection, its an anti male hormone and it works wonders for male problems


thankyou!!!
they wont do a deal on taking more than one cat and i cant affrod 30 per cat in one go... sooo
scooby and ginger are going tommorrow will let you know how they get on, i will ask about that injection thankyou shell!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> morning
> :2thumb:


 
its started to snow again :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee i have just fed the aquatic dogs.............i love watching them eat its so funny :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee i have just fed the aquatic dogs.............i love watching them eat its so funny :lol2:


 
Have you had a delivery yet??


----------



## Shell195

Gina some vets seem to think that Tardak doesnt work for neutered cats, this is not true as our vets rang the company up and got some great info off them. Weve had fantastic results with this drug


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina some vets seem to think that Tardak doesnt work for neutered cats, this is not true as our vets rang the company up and got some great info off them. Weve had fantastic results with this drug


thankyou
would this also help his aggression toooo?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou
> would this also help his aggression toooo?


We use it for aggression:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Have you had a delivery yet??


now that could mean either spawn or something else :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> We use it for aggression:2thumb:


perfect!


----------



## Emmaj

shell is your phone fixed yet ?


----------



## Shell195

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO:devil: :bash::bash::censor:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO:devil: :bash::bash::censor:


 
Oh dear :gasp:

kick their butts woman lol


----------



## Shell195

Steve has gone to kiss ass as we speak

Ive just fed the kittens and the little boy seems to be mended, I feel like a worried mum as I keep on peering at them:blush:


----------



## MSL

Snowy pics on snow pic thread


----------



## Emmaj

will have a looksie pen 

shell you are their mum so you have a right to peer at them and be worried :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Loving all the snowy pics at the moment!!! I might take some more when we take the brat out later!!


----------



## feorag

Lovely photos on the snow thread Penny - you got quite a lot of snow then, bearing in mind you had none up to yesterday?

:lol2: Here are the photos of Skye wearing his designer gear! This is what happens when you remove a dog's testaklees - they go into a deep depression :lol2:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Lovely photos on the snow thread Penny - you got quite a lot of snow then, bearing in mind you had none up to yesterday?
> 
> :lol2: Here are the photos of Skye wearing his designer gear! This is what happens when you remove a dog's testaklees - they go into a deep depression :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 oh bless that is one depressed looking dog!!!! how sweet is he:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Fortunately he's leaving the area well alone when he's sitting around the house with me, but I just was frightened he might fiddloe about with it when he was left alone overnight. There has been a little bit of 'seepage' of blood in the area when I checked it this morning, just enough to colour the shaved skin, but at least I can watch him when I'm with him so he's not wearing it all the time.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Lovely photos on the snow thread Penny - you got quite a lot of snow then, bearing in mind you had none up to yesterday?
> 
> :lol2: Here are the photos of Skye wearing his designer gear! This is what happens when you remove a dog's testaklees - they go into a deep depression :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
awwwwwwww poor ickle man :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That is one unhappy pup, Eileen!! You should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> That is one unhappy pup, Eileen!! You should be ashamed of yourself


 
why i do not know but it realy made me laugh when i read that :blush::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I keep telling Diesel that he's not got much longer with his dangly bits *giggles* It amuses me to no end!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I keep telling Diesel that he's not got much longer with his dangly bits *giggles* It amuses me to no end!


 
lol are you gonna be as cruel as eileen and make him wear one of them collars hee hee


----------



## Amalthea

If he leaves it alone, no, but if he messes with it, then yeah.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> If he leaves it alone, no, but if he messes with it, then yeah.


 
ditta sexin the mice after tea


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> If he leaves it alone, no, but if he messes with it, then yeah.


 
though you could be cruel and make him wear one ayway :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nah, I'm not mean like Eileen 

Awesome, Cat!! Tell Ditta fanx  Sure you don't want any show line PEWs?


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Nah, I'm not mean like Eileen
> 
> Awesome, Cat!! Tell Ditta fanx  Sure you don't want any show line PEWs?


 
Though your mean enough to tease him about the fact they will be coming off lol 

thats a point need to get clyde in for a check up see how goes his and when they will be ready for off :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That's cuz it's funny!!!  May ask the vet if I can keep 'em and show them to Diesel when he's being a brat! *LMAO*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> That's cuz it's funny!!!  May ask the vet if I can keep 'em and show them to Diesel when he's being a brat! *LMAO*


 
LOLOL i thought you said you wasnt as cruel as eileen :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*grins*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *grins*


naughty :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

wanna seee snowy cats?
Snowy Simba Scooby and Tom, and you can see how much simba has grown???

Ignore my voice, infact try not to listen to it lol


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> wanna seee snowy cats?
> Snowy Simba Scooby and Tom, and you can see how much simba has grown???
> 
> Ignore my voice, infact try not to listen to it lol
> 
> [URL="http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/Cats/th_Video0018.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/Cats/th_Video0019.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/Cats/th_Video0020.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/Cats/th_Video0021.jpg"]image[/URL]


ha so gonna have to listen to your voice now you have said not to :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Okies so maybe im not as it wont do anything but freeze on me


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> ha so gonna have to listen to your voice now you have said not to :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


its a cold + cat voice, not good. lol

what my bro said "you sound like a pleb"


----------



## Amalthea

Pretty snowy kitties!!!


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Am I on the right thread:lol2: Of course I am, nobody elses thread has people with such a warped sense of humour.........:lol2:

I used to tease Kye about his appendages and when he was done he got called Kye kye no balls:lol2:

Im not going to the vets now as it would mean driving home in the dark with the ice and snow. My friend is going to take the mum cat herself and she is going to ask him about the kittens who touch wood are all doing well again:flrt:

ETA(lol) Skye looks really fed up, poor boy hes lost his nuts and gained a lampshade


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Am I on the right thread:lol2: Of course I am, nobody elses thread has people with such a warped sense of humour.........:lol2:
> 
> I used to tease Kye about his appendages and when he was done he got called Kye kye no balls:lol2:
> 
> Im not going to the vets now as it would mean driving home in the dark with the ice and snow. My friend is going to take the mum cat herself and she is going to ask him about the kittens who touch wood are all doing well again:flrt:
> 
> ETA(lol) Skye looks really fed up, poor boy hes lost his nuts and gained a lampshade


 
I dont blame you for not wanting to go out me an lew walked down to the shops for my mum so she dint have to get her car out :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

freekygeeky said:


> wanna seee snowy cats?
> Snowy Simba Scooby and Tom, and you can see how much simba has grown???
> 
> Ignore my voice, infact try not to listen to it lol
> 
> http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/Cats/?action=view&current=Video0018.flvimage
> http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/Cats/?action=view&current=Video0019.flvimage
> http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/Cats/?action=view&current=Video0020.flvimage
> http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/Cats/?action=view&current=Video0021.flvimage





Emmaj said:


> Okies so maybe im not as it wont do anything but freeze on me


:O TRY AGAIN



Amalthea said:


> Pretty snowy kitties!!!


hehe fanky


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> :O TRY AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> hehe fanky


 
i have tried it a couple of times just does the same thing  freezes and have to task manager shut it down 

it did it with one of shells vids she posted too before


----------



## Shell195

Gina, I cant see any skinny cats, Tom looks fine to me, You worry to much:whistling2:

Great videos by the way


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> i have tried it a couple of times just does the same thing  freezes and have to task manager shut it down
> 
> it did it with one of shells vids she posted too before


poo


----------



## Shell195

I wonder how Rawfordinosaurs sicky cat is


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Nah, I'm not mean like Eileen


:gasp: How can you say that?? I'm doing him a favour! :whistling2: 


Amalthea said:


> That's cuz it's funny!!!  May ask the vet if I can keep 'em and show them to Diesel when he's being a brat! *LMAO*





Shell195 said:


> ETA(lol) Skye looks really fed up, poor boy hes lost his nuts and gained a lampshade


:lol2: 


Emmaj said:


> i have tried it a couple of times just does the same thing  freezes and have to task manager shut it down
> 
> it did it with one of shells vids she posted too before


Emma I'm having that problem with every video I look at on Photobucket through this site - don't know if it's every site or just this one - if I take a link and watch the video, once it's finished my Outlook Explorer is just frozen dead and I have to Task Manager too - it turns out it wasn't just Shell's snow angel that caused it, cos it happened again this morning when I was watching one of the dogs in snow vids.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: How can you say that?? I'm doing him a favour! :whistling2:
> :lol2:
> Emma I'm having that problem with every video I look at on Photobucket through this site - don't know if it's every site or just this one - if I take a link and watch the video, once it's finished my Outlook Explorer is just frozen dead and I have to Task Manager too - .


 *it turns out it wasn't just Shell's snow angel that caused it, cos it happened again this morning when I was watching one of the dogs in snow vids*


Thankgod for that :no1:


----------



## MSL

Mum and Dad very unimpressed with snow.










Pups all having a snuggle!









:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

MSL said:


> Mum and Dad very unimpressed with snow.
> image
> 
> 
> Pups all having a snuggle!
> image
> 
> :flrt:




Awwwwwwwww :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*points up* What she said!!!


----------



## feorag

Yeh - what she said! :lol2:

Have any of you seen this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...-horizon-bbc2-tonight-9-00pm.html#post5384514

Should be worth watching cos we're all as doggy as we are catty! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yeh - what she said! :lol2:
> 
> Have any of you seen this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...-horizon-bbc2-tonight-9-00pm.html#post5384514
> 
> Should be worth watching cos we're all as doggy as we are catty! :lol2:


 
Ive put this on to record :no1:


----------



## MSL

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/439139-lab-pups-3-half-weeks.html#post5385786

just for you ladies.........:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Puppies looking good Penny! :2thumb:

Just had an e-mail this morning from Kim (my boss) to say that they found Habibi dead in the stable this morning. He was a pure white anglo-nubian goat who came in with another (mixed colours) years ago. They had been taken to the local vet to be put to sleep and the vet rang and asked if we would take them, so I think they've both had a lot longer than they might have. The other goat, Bandit is the one who has the bad feet due to neglect and Allen said he couldn't get him up this morning - he seemed to be missing Habibi so much that he didn't want to get up, let alone explore outside, but he did eventually, so he's OK.

Also Squirt one of our grey squirrels was found dead in his enclosure just before new year and one of our old dog foxes who was out the back in the wildlife section. He was about 16 year old, so he had a very good 'innings', bless him!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :gasp: How can you say that?? I'm doing him a favour! :whistling2:
> :lol2:
> Emma I'm having that problem with every video I look at on Photobucket through this site - don't know if it's every site or just this one - if I take a link and watch the video, once it's finished my Outlook Explorer is just frozen dead and I have to Task Manager too - it turns out it wasn't just Shell's snow angel that caused it, cos it happened again this morning when I was watching one of the dogs in snow vids.


 
its so bloomin annoying aint it grrrrrrrr



MSL said:


> Mum and Dad very unimpressed with snow.
> image
> 
> 
> Pups all having a snuggle!
> image
> 
> :flrt:


awwwwwwww
awwwwwwwwwwwwww
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
and
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Emmaj

been at rehersals tonight though not many people turned up so we went through the singing an dancing numbers LOL

Ooo i have an extra part too now an all ha ha i am now one of neptunes mermaids too :lol2:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

We have a breakthrough, Jasper ate something! only a little bit but he ate!, trouble is, ihe's really boney and he might not eat again, we hink it was something to do with oscar because he used to eat jaspers food, :/


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Puppies looking good Penny! :2thumb:
> 
> Just had an e-mail this morning from Kim (my boss) to say that they found Habibi dead in the stable this morning. He was a pure white anglo-nubian goat who came in with another (mixed colours) years ago. They had been taken to the local vet to be put to sleep and the vet rang and asked if we would take them, so I think they've both had a lot longer than they might have. The other goat, Bandit is the one who has the bad feet due to neglect and Allen said he couldn't get him up this morning - he seemed to be missing Habibi so much that he didn't want to get up, let alone explore outside, but he did eventually, so he's OK.
> 
> Also Squirt one of our grey squirrels was found dead in his enclosure just before new year and one of our old dog foxes who was out the back in the wildlife section. He was about 16 year old, so he had a very good 'innings', bless him!


Anglo Nubians really don't do very cold temperatures sadly. Most Nube' keepers I know have them in thick quilted goat coats in winter. They just never get a really thick undercoat and those long ears lose heat like nobody's business. Sadly I think the prolonged sub zero temperatures will sort out the weak from the strong. It's nature's way but it isn't nice if you are close to one of the old or weak ones which doesn't make it.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Anglo Nubians really don't do very cold temperatures sadly. Most Nube' keepers I know have them in thick quilted goat coats in winter. They just never get a really thick undercoat and those long ears lose heat like nobody's business. Sadly I think the prolonged sub zero temperatures will sort out the weak from the strong. It's nature's way but it isn't nice if you are close to one of the old or weak ones which doesn't make it.


 
hey pam 

will you be about tomorrow eve about 7ish?pm that is lol


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> hey pam
> 
> will you be about tomorrow eve about 7ish?pm that is lol


errr, I should be.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> errr, I should be.


 
will give you a bell then :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> i am now one of neptunes mermaids too :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL! Sorry Emma, but the image I have in my brain just won't go away! :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> Anglo Nubians really don't do very cold temperatures sadly. Most Nube' keepers I know have them in thick quilted goat coats in winter. They just never get a really thick undercoat and those long ears lose heat like nobody's business. Sadly I think the prolonged sub zero temperatures will sort out the weak from the strong. It's nature's way but it isn't nice if you are close to one of the old or weak ones which doesn't make it.


Yes, I guess so and they are pretty old now. We thought we were losing Bandit a year ago and were discussing euthanasia when he picked up again, but Habiba has never really ailed before, so it was a bit of a shock. They share a stable block with a group of 6 or 8 other goats and have access to a large field all day, but are always locked in at night, so they weren't just 2 on their own, but I've no doubt the constant low temperature hasn't helped.


----------



## Shell195

Ive managed to get in touch with Harley`s breeder in Poland
Here is the email she sent me

Hi,I am really surprised that my little boy has had changed his home so often.Do you know any reason of that?Our queen has been mate in Poland and laubored in UK.Ivan was a lovely and healthy boy.I hope we will be in touch.
Kasia


----------



## Shell195

2 weeks ago we had to have one of our sanctuary goats put to sleep, she was 16 years old


----------



## feorag

Shell, I've got a note in my knitting bag that says Dennis is 12" from back of neck to top of loins, 8" round neck and 14" around chest, 16" around belly - is that still his measurement?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL! Sorry Emma, but the image I have in my brain just won't go away! :lol2:
> 
> Yes, I guess so and they are pretty old now. We thought we were losing Bandit a year ago and were discussing euthanasia when he picked up again, but Habiba has never really ailed before, so it was a bit of a shock. They share a stable block with a group of 6 or 8 other goats and have access to a large field all day, but are always locked in at night, so they weren't just 2 on their own, but I've no doubt the constant low temperature hasn't helped.


hmmm dare i ask what image that may be :gasp::lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Ive managed to get in touch with Harley`s breeder in Poland
> Here is the email she sent me
> 
> Hi,I am really surprised that my little boy has had changed his home so often.Do you know any reason of that?Our queen has been mate in Poland and laubored in UK.Ivan was a lovely and healthy boy.I hope we will be in touch.
> Kasia


 
awww its cool you finally got intouch : victory:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, I've got a note in my knitting bag that says Dennis is 12" from back of neck to top of loins, 8" round neck and 14" around chest, 16" around belly - is that still his measurement?


 

Bugger I cant remember:gasp: He needs the same measurements as his menace jumper was so if that is them then they are right:lol2: Hes quite a dainty boy:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emma you will be like the original Little mermaid:whistling2:


ETA BT still havent put the phone on even though they promised it would be on by 9.00 tonight Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## feorag

So is Harley's breeder actually in Poland?? Just trying to make sense of the queen being mated in Poland and giving birth in England.

I'm pretty sure they're the last measurements you gave me, so I think that'll be OK.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma you will be like the original Little mermaid:whistling2:


LOL what turn evil around men :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Emma you will be like the original Little mermaid:whistling2:


:lol2: Like this


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: Like this
> 
> image


 
LOL i dont think im as tall as her so chop some off an sorted ha ha


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So is Harley's breeder actually in Poland?? Just trying to make sense of the queen being mated in Poland and giving birth in England.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're the last measurements you gave me, so I think that'll be OK.


 
Yes she lives in Poland but I find it odd that her queen was mated in Poland and kittened in the Uk. Her English is better than my Polish:whistling2:


Im glad they are the right measurements as I cant find a tape measure


----------



## feorag

All I can remember in Polish is "Good Morning" and "fly" :lol2:

It sounds odd, if she wasn't the breeder I could understand, but as she's the breeder how did the queen kitten in England??


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> will give you a bell then :2thumb:


I shall make sure to have my backside toasting in front of the rayburn and the phone by my side for that time then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I shall make sure to have my backside toasting in front of the rayburn and the phone by my side for that time then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
okies hun  :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I shall make sure to have my backside toasting in front of the rayburn and the phone by my side for that time then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Beware of chilblains! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Beware of chilblains! :lol2:


or lachi's hee hee :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Beware of chilblains! :lol2:


 Chilblains on me bum don't bear thinking about. I have them on my toes. Get them every year and boy when they get warm and start to itch I could take a wire brush to them.I hate the darn things but get them every year and always have since I was little.


----------



## feorag

Aye! Nasty things so they are!


----------



## Emmaj

i dont think i have ever had one


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Aye! Nasty things so they are!


They have to be a form of torture invented by evil gods cos when you warm up, they start to itch and the only relief is to scratch the beggars, but while you are scratching and uttering groans of bliss, they begin to hurt, so you stop scratching, and they start to itch, so you scratch them and when you scratch .......etc etc etc.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> i dont think i have ever had one


You don't want them, believe me.Basically you get them when extreme cold has compromised the blood supply to a part of your body, So if I only once get really cold feet, I get chilblains.It used to be believed that you got them from sitting too close to a fire . In fact, one year I actually lost my toenails and the top layer of skin on my toes went black and peeled off. That wasn't fun at all.
Now, I wear thermal socks, plus fleece boot liners plus my lovely padded muckers when I go outside so my feet are warm, but I did stand out talking to the postie in my slippers a couple of weeks ago and that's when my feet got cold.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> You don't want them, believe me.Basically you get them when extreme cold has compromised the blood supply to a part of your body, So if I only once get really cold feet, I get chilblains.It used to be believed that you got them from sitting too close to a fire . In fact, one year I actually lost my toenails and the top layer of skin on my toes went black and peeled off. That wasn't fun at all.
> Now, I wear thermal socks, plus fleece boot liners plus my lovely padded muckers when I go outside so my feet are warm, but I did stand out talking to the postie in my slippers a couple of weeks ago and that's when my feet got cold.


 
eeeeks they dont sound nice at all 

you shouldnt be stood out in just your slippers woman its too cold lol


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> eeeeks they dont sound nice at all
> 
> you shouldnt be stood out in just your slippers woman its too cold lol


 Well I hadn't planned to stand talking to him, but he wished me merry Xmas, asked about my son, said hello to Ursa and the others and generally passed the time of day as country postmen do :lol2:
My feet didn't feel cold until I went back in.
Incidentally, Ursa causes me big headaches. Everyone who calls and everyone who passes the cottage on their daily walk down the lane, has to stop and talk to him through the gate. He has wuite a big fan club. Trouble is, that when they stop to talk to him, all the other dogs start to bark. I seem to spend my days yelling,"oy, you dogs, stop now". Or "quieeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!".
Everyone loves my Ursa.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Well I hadn't planned to stand talking to him, but he wished me merry Xmas, asked about my son, said hello to Ursa and the others and generally passed the time of day as country postmen do :lol2:
> My feet didn't feel cold until I went back in.
> Incidentally, Ursa causes me big headaches. Everyone who calls and everyone who passes the cottage on their daily walk down the lane, has to stop and talk to him through the gate. He has wuite a big fan club. Trouble is, that when they stop to talk to him, all the other dogs start to bark. I seem to spend my days yelling,"oy, you dogs, stop now". Or "quieeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!".
> Everyone loves my Ursa.


 
even i loves your Ursa :flrt::flrt: 

and i have met him :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

morning ladies 

well schools open so gonna have to try not to break our necks walking up this morn :gasp::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Quiet on here today??

Skye has just had a mad half hour 'konging' in the snow in the back garden so I've uploaded the photos on the snow thread.

Now I'm about to go through my Blue Cross box and folder and try and put together a talk I've been asked to do for a local Guide Group next week :gasp:

I did my training ages ago (like over a year!), but I've never done a talk yet, so this will be my first and a baptism of fire cos Guides are 10 to 14 years old and I'm much more used to pitching talks to under 10s and adults.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning all! Quiet on here today??
> 
> Skye has just had a mad half hour 'konging' in the snow in the back garden so I've uploaded the photos on the snow thread.
> 
> Now I'm about to go through my Blue Cross box and folder and try and put together a talk I've been asked to do for a local Guide Group next week :gasp:
> 
> I did my training ages ago (like over a year!), but I've never done a talk yet, so this will be my first and a baptism of fire cos Guides are 10 to 14 years old and I'm much more used to pitching talks to under 10s and adults.


 

morning hun 

i got my dog walkies done early while it wasnt too slippy lol suns out now so things may start to get slushy so glad i did :lol2:


----------



## feorag

The way the temps are going up here, there's no chance of any slush appearing today! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> The way the temps are going up here, there's no chance of any slush appearing today! :roll:


 
just helped my aunty to dig my mums car out thats how bad the streets are round here still :gasp::lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Still frozen here and kids off still. 
Shaftesbury is a hilltop town so bloody cold atm!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

my back garden... well its like up to my knees now!
kitty news - Jaspers finally on the mend and he's outting oscar in his place!
and also, soon we will have a new family member!


----------



## feorag

Good news about jasper - whatch'ya getting?


----------



## ditta

hey ladies.......happy new year to you all, better late than never!!!! my comp has died again and we back to sharing again so not been on much.

shellllllllll, i love harley hes gorgeous, dandydi is a good friend of ours and im so glad you could help her out and take harley, cant wait to visit when this evil snow disappears.

i dont know whats been going on or what cat has posted but just to keep you updated on our lot.......ninja is still asymptomatic, hes loving the snow, and loving life, apart from he seems to want to play fight with spaghetti a hell of a lot more than he used to.....he has spaggy screaming in fright at night and has to be shouted at and sometimes restrained.....i think he going a little bonkers, both us and spaggy forgive him quickly tho lol

baby dice is still growing like a weed and loves our bed and duvet as much as i do, on cold nights she makes a great hot water bottle but sometimes a water bottle with pin sharp teeth is not a good thing lol

chester and mojo are still boosom buddies, cant seperate them, sleep together eat together chase cats together lol

jack our african grey is currently on an excersise regime with cat......she bounces on her trampet, he bounces up and down shouting ..come on.. yesterday he did it without cat, shouting come on jack and huffing and bouncing lmao

we have had a few losses too, our beloved chuffy passed away also my very old lizard silas......rip critters


well think thats it for now, hopefully will have nother comp soon so i will be back with avengence:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Hiya Ditta and all the best to you for 2010! :2thumb:

Sorry about Chuffy and Silas. How are you now? Are you back to normal or still having problems with your health?


ditta said:


> jack our african grey is currently on an excersise regime with cat......she bounces on her trampet, he bounces up and down shouting ..come on.. yesterday he did it without cat, shouting come on jack and huffing and bouncing lmao


Oh!! And apologies to Cat, but I LOL'd when I read that!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Hiya Ditta and all the best to you for 2010! :2thumb:
> 
> Sorry about Chuffy and Silas. How are you now? Are you back to normal or still having problems with your health?Oh!! And apologies to Cat, but I LOL'd when I read that!


 
well apart from being permenantly freezing, im not too bad, thing is im never cold, have fan on at night much to cats disgust lol but i just cant get warm at mo.......more blood tests on the 11th cos i keep bruising for no reason!!!!!!!!!!

i laugh every time eileen so cats quite used to it:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> well apart from being permenantly freezing, im not too bad, thing is im never cold, have fan on at night much to cats disgust lol but i just cant get warm at mo.......more blood tests on the 11th cos i keep bruising for no reason!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmm.. it sounds like something might be up with your blood then, cos that's what keeps us warm, so it sounds like a good idea to run some blood tests.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

well we're rehoming a nearly 2 year old cat called millie, she hasn't been nutered but we will get it done when she's settled in


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive been to the sanctuary today and it was bloody freezing -7 to be exact. Weve spent all day refilling waters,feeding and topping up bedding. I didnt leave until 5.00 and the drive home took forever as the roads are pure ice, it was very scary. Steve kitten sat for me so I didnt have to cart them out with me. They are all doing really well and steve said they fed and played well:2thumb:

Happy new year Ditta  I know about Chuffy  very sad as he was gorgeous but RIP to both of them. Fingers crossed they sort your health out soon

I actually didnt help Di out, she helped me out. Harley is delightful and has fitted in really well. Hes soooooooooooooooooo sweet and loving:flrt:

Im off to feed the kittens and will be back soon, they have just forcast temperatures of -14 for the northwest tonight:gasp:


----------



## feorag

My word, but this thread has been quiet today and tonight! Where is everyone??

We haven't had temps that bad Shell - only about -3 today and -6 tonight, so maybe not as bad as you on the other side of the country.


----------



## Shell195

What have you been up to today? Its not like Emma not to be on I wonder where she is??


----------



## feorag

I've been at home all day doing some Blue Cross research cos I couldn't find my volunteer manual :roll:

Roz's husband is still on holiday so no childminding today!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> What have you been up to today? Its not like Emma not to be on I wonder where she is??


 Sorry, she was on the phone to me for the last 4 hours hehe. I'm off to bed now though so you can have her back now :whistling2:
Oh we put the world to rights, slandered loads, praised others and ruined reputations tonight we did :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Sorry, she was on the phone to me for the last 4 hours hehe. I'm off to bed now though so you can have her back now :whistling2:
> Oh we put the world to rights, slandered loads, praised others and ruined reputations tonight we did :lol2:


 
Just a normal night then:lol2:
Night Pam x


----------



## Emmaj

im a here lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

and ima gone again lol 

shell needs ta speak to you too............plans to make things to sort..........which wont confuse you when i talk to you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Spill


----------



## Emmaj

is ya phone fixed yet?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> is ya phone fixed yet?


Nope, not until Tuesday:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

well will call ya tomorrow on zee mobile then an explaine all my deary hee hee 

gots to go bed or will never get up in the morn have to check the council website for school closures in morn to see if schools open or not too when i get up arghhhhhhhhhhh 

nighty night will tell you all tomorrow x x x x


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> well will call ya tomorrow on zee mobile then an explaine all my deary hee hee
> 
> gots to go bed or will never get up in the morn have to check the council website for school closures in morn to see if schools open or not too when i get up arghhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> nighty night will tell you all tomorrow x x x x


 
OK will speak tomorrow, nighty night x


----------



## temerist

meow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi Everyone,

It's Jules here, I'm a friend of the mad Feorag woman Eileen. She's been telling me for the past year to get onto this thread so here I am, better late than never.:lol2:

I'm as animal daft as everyone else on here!!! Had cats from the age of 3 and I'm now in my forties and have got 5 of them - 1 old moggie, 3 Somalis (1 of which is a Somali Variant) and 1 Maine ****. Did about 16 years voluntary work with the CPL Feral Branch up here in Aberdeen from my early twenties to mid/late thrities and learned so much working with ferals, fostering, rehoming, etc., etc. Spent many years on the committee eventually becoming the co-ordinator for 2 years - quite an experience that was, LOL!!! Left CPL in 2000 and moved to the country and our own croft in 2001 as we had ponies etc., so it was a more sensible, less expensive way to live especially with having a pony mad daughter!!!

Have got two dogs, Brodie - a spaniel x collie who we got from BAARK up here in Aberdeenshire. Brodie was 14 months old when we got him and we were his *fifth* home!!! Very protective of us all (esp. my two young girls) and our property, we soon learned that we had to get him, and us, into retraining/rehabilitation mode, and now 6+ years down the line we have a very different doggie indeed.: victory: Murphy is a loveable brown & white collie that we got as a pup and has been a joy to own and train. I ended up working with the lady for about 3-4 months when Brodie and I were doing our training and learned so much about dog behaviour etc. - absolutely loved that opportunity and our boys are a joy to own.:flrt:

The hens were rescues we got a year ago, just normal brown egg laying hens in over-crowded conditions that had no feathers on them, so out of the dozen we got last year 9 of the girls made it and are now in their full glory I'm chuffed to say.:2thumb:

We moved in a different direction in May 2008, still in the country, but more towards the east coast of Ellon, Aberdeenshire, but have got no land now but a large garden instead. I don't miss the work of the croft as it was mainly left to myself to do it but equally it was an experience we never regretted doing either. I worked for about 5 years working as a carer for the frail and elderly in a small private care home during this time aswell, again an experience I learned a lot from about life and people.

I work part-time for my friend's husband, and I also work from home doing alternative therapies. I have my own therapy room where it is a chill-out zone where clients can come and get pampered and their worries sorted out. I love doing this work.

My husband Allan of 19 years works offshore/abroad and we have two girls - Shelley, almost 14, and Laura, 11.5 years. Allan is away for about 4-5 weeks at a time and about 3-4 weeks home. Shelley is still into her ponies and sport/fitness big-time. Laura loves playing with her friends and doing whatever else is going on.

So there you have a brief history about us all. I mainly go on the snake and lizard classifieds but Eileen kept on prodding me to come on this thread too, lol! I used to be on a similar thread with Eileen before the Scottish Forum broke up so I do miss the banter.

Have seen that so many of you have such amazing exotic pets - skunks, racoons, ferrets, rats etc., etc. They all look absolutely adorable and beautiful. I may come time be tempted to get a couple of rats after seeing Eileen's & Toyah's. Didn't realise the colours you could get them in along with the satin mice etc.

WOW, I didn't mean for this post to be so long, apologies for that.:blush:

Shell - would love to see pics of your new Sphynx addition if you get the chance.

Jules


----------



## freekygeeky

Vet update...

Ginger - had bloods done, i will get results today... he weighed 6.2kg... so he has lost some weight..

Scooby - has got new tablets.. i have to try these for a few days (5) to see if that helps...he weighed 4.1kg

That came to a grand total of £90... f*ck me...

I asked adivse on Tom and Simba..

Tom - she showed me were muscle and fat should be on him... and advised me to bring him in to be weighed and felt...if i felt that there was a problem.. the key one being his spine.. i can feel that.. without a layer of fat on top.

Simba - i asked about tardak shell (i thin thats what it was calleD) she said no cos he was neutered, i then explained and i got the same answer... 
- she suggested talking to their behaviourist over teh phone, which costs....£100 odd pounds...cannot do that i cant justify that.
- agression she said to ignore bad behaviour done tlk to him shout screa,m etc etc etc praise good behaviour
- w*nking again praise good, ignore and remove him if he does do it..

so

im skint.. lol


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's Jules here, I'm a friend of the mad Feorag woman Eileen. She's been telling me for the past year to get onto this thread so here I am, better late than never.:lol2:
> 
> I'm as animal daft as everyone else on here!!! Had cats from the age of 3 and I'm now in my forties and have got 5 of them - 1 old moggie, 3 Somalis (1 of which is a Somali Variant) and 1 Maine ****. Did about 16 years voluntary work with the CPL Feral Branch up here in Aberdeen from my early twenties to mid/late thrities and learned so much working with ferals, fostering, rehoming, etc., etc. Spent many years on the committee eventually becoming the co-ordinator for 2 years - quite an experience that was, LOL!!! Left CPL in 2000 and moved to the country and our own croft in 2001 as we had ponies etc., so it was a more sensible, less expensive way to live especially with having a pony mad daughter!!!
> 
> Have got two dogs, Brodie - a spaniel x collie who we got from BAARK up here in Aberdeenshire. Brodie was 14 months old when we got him and we were his *fifth* home!!! Very protective of us all (esp. my two young girls) and our property, we soon learned that we had to get him, and us, into retraining/rehabilitation mode, and now 6+ years down the line we have a very different doggie indeed.: victory: Murphy is a loveable brown & white collie that we got as a pup and has been a joy to own and train. I ended up working with the lady for about 3-4 months when Brodie and I were doing our training and learned so much about dog behaviour etc. - absolutely loved that opportunity and our boys are a joy to own.:flrt:
> 
> The hens were rescues we got a year ago, just normal brown egg laying hens in over-crowded conditions that had no feathers on them, so out of the dozen we got last year 9 of the girls made it and are now in their full glory I'm chuffed to say.:2thumb:
> 
> We moved in a different direction in May 2008, still in the country, but more towards the east coast of Ellon, Aberdeenshire, but have got no land now but a large garden instead. I don't miss the work of the croft as it was mainly left to myself to do it but equally it was an experience we never regretted doing either. I worked for about 5 years working as a carer for the frail and elderly in a small private care home during this time aswell, again an experience I learned a lot from about life and people.
> 
> I work part-time for my friend's husband, and I also work from home doing alternative therapies. I have my own therapy room where it is a chill-out zone where clients can come and get pampered and their worries sorted out. I love doing this work.
> 
> My husband Allan of 19 years works offshore/abroad and we have two girls - Shelley, almost 14, and Laura, 11.5 years. Allan is away for about 4-5 weeks at a time and about 3-4 weeks home. Shelley is still into her ponies and sport/fitness big-time. Laura loves playing with her friends and doing whatever else is going on.
> 
> So there you have a brief history about us all. I mainly go on the snake and lizard classifieds but Eileen kept on prodding me to come on this thread too, lol! I used to be on a similar thread with Eileen before the Scottish Forum broke up so I do miss the banter.
> 
> Have seen that so many of you have such amazing exotic pets - skunks, racoons, ferrets, rats etc., etc. They all look absolutely adorable and beautiful. I may come time be tempted to get a couple of rats after seeing Eileen's & Toyah's. Didn't realise the colours you could get them in along with the satin mice etc.
> 
> WOW, I didn't mean for this post to be so long, apologies for that.:blush:
> 
> Shell - would love to see pics of your new Sphynx addition if you get the chance.
> 
> Jules


 

:welcome: Jules has Eileen told she she is my doppleganger:whistling2:

Sounds like you have had a very interesting life
So now we have another catwise person on the thread it will take some of the pressure off us:lol2:
We need phots of your pets its the threads law:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Heres the link to my new boys photos My new Sphynx boy him and Dennis(my Canadian Sphynx) spend last night hurtling round the bedroom and after them getting in and out of bed for most of the night I got up this morning to them both curled up in the heated bed together:flrtIt was Harley`s first night in the bedroom as I wanted to be sure he was ok wthl all the dogs and cats before he joined us upstairs)
Glad we have another Somali freek onboard:no1:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Vet update...
> 
> Ginger - had bloods done, i will get results today... he weighed 6.2kg... so he has lost some weight..
> 
> Scooby - has got new tablets.. i have to try these for a few days (5) to see if that helps...he weighed 4.1kg
> 
> That came to a grand total of £90... f*ck me...
> 
> I asked adivse on Tom and Simba..
> 
> Tom - she showed me were muscle and fat should be on him... and advised me to bring him in to be weighed and felt...if i felt that there was a problem.. the key one being his spine.. i can feel that.. without a layer of fat on top.
> 
> Simba - i asked about tardak shell (i thin thats what it was calleD) she said no cos he was neutered, i then explained and i got the same answer...
> - she suggested talking to their behaviourist over teh phone, which costs....£100 odd pounds...cannot do that i cant justify that.
> - agression she said to ignore bad behaviour done tlk to him shout screa,m etc etc etc praise good behaviour
> - w*nking again praise good, ignore and remove him if he does do it..
> 
> so
> 
> im skint.. lol


Im glad all went well at the vets:whistling2:
Our vets actually spoke to the company that makes Tardak and with their advice we have successfully treated many aggressive neutered male cats, it really does work


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Im glad all went well at the vets:whistling2:
> Our vets actually spoke to the company that makes Tardak and with their advice we have successfully treated many aggressive neutered male cats, it really does work


i told her that pfft


----------



## Shell195

What a sh*t day I have had so far:bash:
I went to Asda this morning and got back and Josh my Yorkie cross was stood outside the backdoor shaking. I brought him in and wrapped him in a warm blanket but after 20 minutes he still wasnt right He just kept standing with his head down and tail between his legs shaking. He was then sick and kept going outside.
I rang the vets who said bring him in so yet again I drove on the icy roads and rushed him in. His temps are fine and she could find nothing other than he had squidgy bowels so they have given him a painkiller and antibiotics and have kept him in for observation. If there is no improvement this afternoon they will run bloods on him due to him being 13 years old  I have to ring for an update at 3.00

I get home and my friend from the sanctuary rang my mobile as I was driving in. The outside pens roof has split and allowed water in and all the plug sockets were dripping with water which has frozen and even the heated beds were frozen solid. Also her mains water has frozen so there is no water in the entire place
She has been busy shipping cats out to volunteers so all the ones outside are somewhere warm. Even the hibernating hedghogs have to be moved as the temps last night were -12 and they cant survive that low and due to the electrics we cant even put the heat lamps on.
It sounds like a nightmare and I cant even go over there as Steve has gone to bed as he is on nights tonight:bash:
Our indoor shelter is now stuffed full of cats, rabbits, quails and guinea pigs as the whole of outside is frozen solid and the penguins have moved in its that cold. They have had to bring water in from a friends until they have found and defrosted the frozen pipes


----------



## Esarosa

Welcome to the mad house Jules.

Shell so sorry to hear you've had such a crappy day  fingers crossed that it's just a tummy bug that Josh has and nothing more sinister.


----------



## Shell195

5 minutes to go and I can ring the vets about my poor little Josh. Hes a really sweet little dog and doesnt have a nasty bone in his body, other than nipping the other dogs ankles if they are getting to boisterous:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Rang the vet and Josh has had a normal poo and seems bright in himself but still shaking. She says she may do bloods this afternoon depending on how he looks. Ive to ring back at 5.00 to see how he is then and to see if I can pick him up. I hate all this worry  Poor little dog has only ever stayed away from home once and that was when he was castrated many years ago.


----------



## Shell195

Josh has to stay in the vets overnight  They say he has stopped shaking and is quiet and warm but he wont eat for them, thats not like him as he will eat for anyone and anywhere:bash:
The vets going to run bloods later and if he deteriorates they will ring me otherwise I have to ring in the morning. Poor Josh and poor me, its very quiet without him even though he isnt a noisy dog


----------



## feorag

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Everyone,


About bloody time you got your backside on here woman! :lol2: Welcome to you.

Everyone, Jules is great and will be a welcome addition to this thread - Barry calls her "the wild woman" so she'll fit in just fine! 

And Julie, why would you want to see pictures of bug-eyed, big lugged, wrinkly, nekkid critters? :lol2:

Shell, so sorry to read about Josh - I hope they don't find anything nasty when they run his bloods, poor we lad! Fingers crossed for him.

Gina, sorry your vet wouldn't listen to suggestions. Your vet may _think _that a treatment won't work, but that shouldn't stop her being open minded to the fact that other people have found that it does work and speaking to the manufacturers to ask their advice. Is she the only vet (or the senior partner) at the practice? Can you not telephone and ask to speak to the senior partner (if she isn't) and ask if they will contact the manufacturers to ask their advice on whether it would work on a neutered cat???

And I've been out all day with Anyday Anne (Friday are very unusual for us to go out together, we really are branching out :lol2

She's been snowed in all week and so hasn't been out shopping. She had such severe withdrawal symptoms that she was determined to get out, snow or no snow and by the time she got to my house, she nearly had diarrhoea with excitement :roll: PMSL!!!

I bought these lush things in Past Times sale to put away for my friend Emma's birthday present (hope she doesn't come on here to lurk cos she does when we haven't spoken for a few days and she wants to know what I've been up to!!! :bash. I'll take a photo and put it up later on when I get time.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Hes a really sweet little dog and doesnt have a nasty bone in his body, other than nipping the other dogs ankles if they are getting to boisterous:whistling2:


he is keeping the other dogs in line :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive put new photos on my My new Sphynx thread:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Seen them and commented! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

hope everything will be ok shell.
I think i will elieeen!

and...

just got results back .. Gingers results..
he is fine


----------



## Basilbrush

Thanks for the welcomes everyone.

Eileen - "And Julie, why would you want to see pictures of bug-eyed, big lugged, wrinkly, nekkid critters? :lol2:"

Cause my one is offshore Eileen.:lol2: and I'm getting lonely without him!!! PMSL!!!!!:roll2:. What have you got from Past Times?? I love that shop.

Shell - he looks adorable, not entirely innocent, but so adorable..........and squeezeable. Hope your wee man has got the okay at the vets. Will check the thread later. It can be such a worry when our furry 4-legged critters become unwell - you can't seem to settle.

Well, another lazy'ish day here. My jeep is still wedged in about 2ft of snow. The farmer came yesterday to clear the track and today the fuel tankered managed up. BUT..........about an hour later the kids and I went out to walk the dogs and saw that the oil tanker had slewn over to the left-hand side of our track and into our ditch. The tanker is lying completely on the left-hand of the lorry. OMG - I feel quite responsible but realise it's the driver's responsibility to know when not to go down someone's track in bad weather conditions. (We've gone thru over £400:gasp: worth of fuel in 4 weeks and the oil light started flashing on Tuesday, otherwise I would have never called the oil company due to obvious weather conditions). It was -18 her overnight.

Wellll, by the time we realised this had happened there was quite a tail-back on the main road (our track goes right onto the main road, which is quite a fast road, but can get snarled up if you meet a tractor etc). By the time we reached the end of the track, there was a police car with flashing lights, a large, powerful recovery lorry, a couple of tractors and about a dozen cars beginning to line up.

Anyway, they've decided to drain the oil out of the tankered and then recover the lorry tomorrow morning first thing.

I've taken photos and will post, along with all our other critters, when I get to grips with my new camera and uploading onto here. Hubby is back next week and is better at the computer stuff than I am.: victory:

Away to get tea going.

Jules


----------



## feorag

I'll upload them later, but they're obviously cat related!

And I'm gonna tell Allan that you've told everyone that he's a bug-eyed, big-lugged, wrinkly, nekkid critter! :lol2:

Gina - that's excellent news about Ginger! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Basilbrush said:


> Thanks for the welcomes everyone.
> 
> Eileen - "And Julie, why would you want to see pictures of bug-eyed, big lugged, wrinkly, nekkid critters? :lol2:"
> 
> Cause my one is offshore Eileen.:lol2: and I'm getting lonely without him!!! PMSL!!!!!:roll2:. What have you got from Past Times?? I love that shop.
> 
> Shell - he looks adorable, not entirely innocent, but so adorable..........and squeezeable. Hope your wee man has got the okay at the vets. Will check the thread later. It can be such a worry when our furry 4-legged critters become unwell - you can't seem to settle.
> 
> Well, another lazy'ish day here. My jeep is still wedged in about 2ft of snow. The farmer came yesterday to clear the track and today the fuel tankered managed up. BUT..........about an hour later the kids and I went out to walk the dogs and saw that the oil tanker had slewn over to the left-hand side of our track and into our ditch. The tanker is lying completely on the left-hand of the lorry. OMG - I feel quite responsible but realise it's the driver's responsibility to know when not to go down someone's track in bad weather conditions. (We've gone thru over £400:gasp: worth of fuel in 4 weeks and the oil light started flashing on Tuesday, otherwise I would have never called the oil company due to obvious weather conditions). It was -18 her overnight.
> 
> Wellll, by the time we realised this had happened there was quite a tail-back on the main road (our track goes right onto the main road, which is quite a fast road, but can get snarled up if you meet a tractor etc). By the time we reached the end of the track, there was a police car with flashing lights, a large, powerful recovery lorry, a couple of tractors and about a dozen cars beginning to line up.
> 
> Anyway, they've decided to drain the oil out of the tankered and then recover the lorry tomorrow morning first thing.
> 
> I've taken photos and will post, along with all our other critters, when I get to grips with my new camera and uploading onto here. Hubby is back next week and is better at the computer stuff than I am.: victory:
> 
> Away to get tea going.
> 
> Jules


 I think I'd be draining oil out of the tanker overnight and storing in containers :lol2:
Have you not got a solid fuel stove if you live remote? Honestly they are so much cheaper to run and in severe weather, much more reliable. You only have to order a ton or two of coal in summer when prices are low, then collect logs and wood over the summer also and store, then in winter when everyone is throwing loads of £10 notes away heating their home, you sit pretty and snug and if you start running low, you go out and collect wood, break up pallets, burn rubbish etc. From 8am until 3pm today, all my rayburn had was, the cage sweepings from 2 rat cages, plus the contents of 2 huge cat litter strays in which I use wood pellet litter. Both were damp, full of poop and stuff and the rayburn gobbled it up with relish, set it glowing and shoved out the heat plus boiled a kettel, made me 2 bits of toast and kept the coffee pot hot all day. At 3pm I shoved a bit of log and half a smashed up pallet on, then went out to the fish shop. Came back at 5pm, put the new fish in the tanks, fed the fish, fed the dogs, fed the cats, and then tipped half a scuttle of coal into the rayburn as I thought she deserved a treat.That half a scuttle full will still be alight tomorrow morning. Total cost for 24hours heat is about £2.Plus kettle boiling and coffee keeping warm, plus drying my mucker boots in the bottom oven, plus dried a full load of laundry and burned a load of rubbish. All that for £2.:no1:


----------



## ashley

Hi everyone, I thought that now I had a laptop again and didn't have to sneak on at work to lurk that I'd join this thread, I hope you don't mind!

At the moment, I have two kittys, a dog, an APH and many reptiles and generally prefer the company of animals to people :lol2:

Although I'm not too knowledgable on cats (compared to the likes of Feorag and Shell195) I always want to learn as much as possible so while I probably can't contribute much to the thread, I hope you all don't mind me being here,

Ashley x


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi Ashley,

Where in Aberdeenshire are you?? I'm outside Ellon.

Just joined this thread today. I'm friends with Eileen - Feorag. Infact it was Eileen I contacted in 1999 to buy a Somali kitten and Eileen was my mentor when I got into breeding Somalis for about 7 yrs or so.:no1:

Jules


----------



## Shell195

So now we have 3 mad cat ladies:Na_Na_Na_Na:

:welcome: Ashley anybody is allowed to join our thread but you need to put up photos of your pets:flrt:


----------



## ashley

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Ashley,
> 
> Where in Aberdeenshire are you?? I'm outside Ellon.
> 
> Just joined this thread today. I'm friends with Eileen - Feorag. Infact it was Eileen I contacted in 1999 to buy a Somali kitten and Eileen was my mentor when I got into breeding Somalis for about 7 yrs or so.:no1:
> 
> Jules


 
Funnily enough, I'm actually in Ellon! :lol2: What direction do you stay in?

I got to know Eileen on another thread a couple of years ago, strange!

ETA. I don't mean Eileen's strange, just that it's strange we live quite close, both joined the thread today and both 'know' Eileen (I only know her a little lol)


----------



## Shell195

Chris my son spent the Newyear on the isle of Eigg but then he couldnt get home because of the snow. Hes in Fort William now and is trying to get the train home tomorrow


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> So now we have 3 mad cat ladies:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :welcome: Ashley anybody is allowed to join our thread but you need to put up photos of your pets:flrt:


I'm not too good at taking photos, and even worse at trying to upload them! I'll try get some up tonight although my black cat tends to come out either so black you can't see her, or so reflective she's white :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

fenwoman said:


> I think I'd be draining oil out of the tanker overnight and storing in containers :lol2:
> :lol2: Love it Fenwoman. Yeah I can just see myself with me camoflouge gear on, nipping down the track and filling up my containers, LOL!!!
> 
> I was thinking when Alan comes home we'll have to seriously rethink strategies here. Have only heard good things about solid fuel stoves. How easy are these things to convert to??? Anyone know??
> 
> Any knews on Josh, Shell??
> 
> Freeky Geeky - do you have a crestie called Imp bought from the RhacShack or am I thinking of James & Hana?? If so I have a clutchmate called Wallace from Lauren's blonde harley project. Goes a dark, dark, chocolate brown and cream/orange when he fires up.: victory:
> 
> Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

ashley said:


> Funnily enough, I'm actually in Ellon! :lol2: What direction do you stay in?
> 
> I got to know Eileen on another thread a couple of years ago, strange!
> 
> ETA. I don't mean Eileen's strange, just that it's strange we live quite close, both joined the thread today and both 'know' Eileen (I only know her a little lol)


 
WOW, spooky.:gasp: I live on the Ellon to Auchnagatt road, 6 miles out and 2 miles before Auchnagatt!!! Just moved out here 1.5 yrs ago but used to live on the outskirts of Ellon 20 yrs ago (Aberdeen side).

Jules


----------



## Shell195

No news on Josh


----------



## Basilbrush

ashley said:


> I'm not too good at taking photos, and even worse at trying to upload them! I'll try get some up tonight although my black cat tends to come out either so black you can't see her, or so reflective she's white :lol2:


What critters do you have Ashley??

Jules


----------



## ashley

Basilbrush said:


> What critters do you have Ashley??
> 
> Jules


 
Just read the thread back a bit and noticed your OH works offshore, as does mine!

I have 2 cats, a dog, an APH, loads of corns, boas, a kingsnake, a whipsnake, an egg eating snake, a milk snake, hognose snakes, a yemen chameleon, a pygmy chameleon, a blue tongued skink, a plated lizard,frogs and toads, a soft shelled turtle and an axolotl, so not much :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Just read the thread back a bit and noticed your OH works offshore, as does mine!
> 
> I have 2 cats, a dog, an APH, loads of corns, boas, a kingsnake, a whipsnake, an egg eating snake, a milk snake, hognose snakes, a yemen chameleon, a pygmy chameleon, a blue tongued skink, a plated lizard,frogs and toads, a soft shelled turtle and an axolotl, so not much :lol2:


 
Maybe you have a doppleganger too:lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you have a doppleganger too:lol2:


 
Okay, I'm being thick here what's a doppleganger, LOL!!!???

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

ashley said:


> Just read the thread back a bit and noticed your OH works offshore, as does mine!
> 
> I have 2 cats, a dog, an APH, loads of corns, boas, a kingsnake, a whipsnake, an egg eating snake, a milk snake, hognose snakes, a yemen chameleon, a pygmy chameleon, a blue tongued skink, a plated lizard,frogs and toads, a soft shelled turtle and an axolotl, so not much :lol2:


Where in Ellon do you stay?? My hubby works for Technip in Westhills although he is working in Norway right now on the Skandi Artic. Used to go down to the Gulf of Mexico and Brazil etc., but away for 6-8 weeks at a time in those days.

WHOOP, a blue tongued skink, love these guys. What are they like to keep?? WOW, nice collection there, quite a mixture going.

Loads of corns eh!!! See that I have some for sale, LOL!! And maybe I might also rehome one of the mothers of the babies. Both mums are Caramel Motley het Amel Striped.

Got into my boas about 4 months ago now. I'm getting a few additions in two weeks time. Can't wait and I'll keep ya guessing, LOL!!!

What boas you got then?? Dying to know, LOL!!

Jules


----------



## ashley

Basilbrush said:


> Where in Ellon do you stay?? My hubby works for Technip in Westhills although he is working in Norway right now on the Skandi Artic. Used to go down to the Gulf of Mexico and Brazil etc., but away for 6-8 weeks at a time in those days.
> 
> WHOOP, a blue tongued skink, love these guys. What are they like to keep?? WOW, nice collection there, quite a mixture going.
> 
> Loads of corns eh!!! See that I have some for sale, LOL!! And maybe I might also rehome one of the mothers of the babies. Both mums are Caramel Motley het Amel Striped.
> 
> Got into my boas about 4 months ago now. I'm getting a few additions in two weeks time. Can't wait and I'll keep ya guessing, LOL!!!
> 
> What boas you got then?? Dying to know, LOL!!
> 
> Jules


I find it bad enough having Stu away for 2 weeks at a time never mind 6 to 8! Although saying that, by the end of his first week home, I usually can't wait to get rid of him!

I stay up in Auchterellon but can't wait to move in a couple of years and get away from the neighbours!

The skink is quite easy to care for really, he eats pretty much everything given to him, is really friendly and easy to handle and loves having his head stroked!

I've been told under no uncertain terms that I am not allowed any more corns, I still have one of last years babies 'for sale' haha! Will go have a hunt for your for sale thread anyway! I just have 3 common boas, I'm guessing it's morphs you keep?


----------



## Shell195

I have Bluetongue skink and hes actually quite tame but I tried handfeeding him and he grabbed my finger and wouldnt let go then the bite got infected and has taken weeks to get better:blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Ok i am officially sad :blush:

im actually really enjoying the new Knight Rider :gasp::lol2:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> I have Bluetongue skink and hes actually quite tame but I tried handfeeding him and he grabbed my finger and wouldnt let go then the bite got infected and has taken weeks to get better:blush:


I'll take note not to handfeed then! He's only a baby just now but I imagine it could hurt a lot when he's bigger, I've seen how he munches his locusts :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo and hello jules and ashley welcome to the madhouse hee hee :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Im kitten feeding shortly:flrt: I hope my little Porky, posh Josh is ok. Hes never slept alone before as he always sleeps in our bed


----------



## Basilbrush

I kinda know where Auchterellon is. Yeah, neighbours can either be a good or a bad thing.

Handled a blue-tongued skink in A1 Reptiles and it was the calmest, most docile reptile I've ever handled and *loved *being held/stroked/cuddled!!! So he would eat a variety of live insects, what else as I don't know anything about them but always thought of them as pretty laid-back dudes if handled from youngsters?? What type of environment??

I've got 09's baby Hogg Island Boa (female) and a Hypo Male. Both are incredibly docile and calm once out and cuddled into the palm of your hand. Also got an undersized/slow-starter '07 female BRB that I got in January '09 when I got back into snakes again. This was all Eileen's doing you understand.:lol2:

I don't have a thread for the baby corns as I'm a computer dinosaur but when hubby gets back next week, I'm going to be brave and try and conquer this Photobucket thing and get some photos up. I also got a Digital E-410 Olympus camera for Christmas - that's another thing I need to conquer!!!

Did you sell your corn babies on RFUK on did you advertise elsewhere?? Just wondered as we're so far up in the wilds here I don't know if anyone travels this far on the forum??

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im kitten feeding shortly:flrt: I hope my little Porky, posh Josh is ok. Hes never slept alone before as he always sleeps in our bed


 
awww bless him shell im sure he will be fine and be back home with you soon snuggled up :flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> I have Bluetongue skink and hes actually quite tame but I tried handfeeding him and he grabbed my finger and wouldnt let go then the bite got infected and has taken weeks to get better:blush:


 
Ahhhhhh, now I remember reading this Shell. How is the bite now?? And how do you find your skink to look after??

Gees, hope you hear some news about Josh by tomorrow morning.

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> I kinda know where Auchterellon is. Yeah, neighbours can either be a good or a bad thing.
> 
> Handled a blue-tongued skink in A1 Reptiles and it was the calmest, most docile reptile I've ever handled and *loved *being held/stroked/cuddled!!! So he would eat a variety of live insects, what else as I don't know anything about them but always thought of them as pretty laid-back dudes if handled from youngsters?? What type of environment??
> 
> I've got 09's baby Hogg Island Boa (female) and a Hypo Male. Both are incredibly docile and calm once out and cuddled into the palm of your hand. Also got an undersized/slow-starter '07 female BRB that I got in January '09 when I got back into snakes again. This was all Eileen's doing you understand.:lol2:
> 
> I don't have a thread for the baby corns as I'm a computer dinosaur but when hubby gets back next week, I'm going to be brave and try and conquer this Photobucket thing and get some photos up. I also got a Digital E-410 Olympus camera for Christmas - that's another thing I need to conquer!!!
> 
> Did you sell your corn babies on RFUK on did you advertise elsewhere?? Just wondered as we're so far up in the wilds here I don't know if anyone travels this far on the forum??
> 
> Jules


This is the BTS bible Blue Tongue Skinks - Welcome to BlueTongueSkinks.NET !


----------



## Basilbrush

ashley said:


> I'll take note not to handfeed then! He's only a baby just now but I imagine it could hurt a lot when he's bigger, I've seen how he munches his locusts :lol2:


Where did you get him from Ashley??:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Emmaj said:


> Oooo and hello jules and ashley welcome to the madhouse hee hee :2thumb:


Hi Emma,

Enjoyed going through your site and seeing all your lovely pets.:2thumb::2thumb:

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Enjoyed going through your site and seeing all your lovely pets.:2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Jules


 
awww thankies i blame other people too they are just bad influences on me hee hee 

lewis my son is eating a bag of crisps running round the room with 3 skunks chasing him ha ha 

i soooo wish i could send and upload vids its rather amusuing ha ha :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> Oooo and hello jules and ashley welcome to the madhouse hee hee :2thumb:


Thank you? Mad house? Bit worried now... maybe I'll fit right in :lol2:



Basilbrush said:


> Handled a blue-tongued skink in A1 Reptiles and it was the calmest, most docile reptile I've ever handled and *loved *being held/stroked/cuddled!!! So he would eat a variety of live insects, what else as I don't know anything about them but always thought of them as pretty laid-back dudes if handled from youngsters?? What type of environment??
> 
> _This is where I got mine from! George got a few littermates in around November time so it may have been one of Huffle's siblings you handled! I don't really know that much about them, it's really the OH's skink but he eats any livefood we'e given him and we've mostly given him rocket and spinach as he loves that, and tried other fruits and veg recommended in some of the caresheets. We had him in a 4 foot viv but have temporarily moved him into a RUB until we get the viv fixed. He has eco earth substrate which we spray everyother day, a large shallow water bowl and cork bark which he either digs under or warms up on._
> 
> I've got 09's baby Hogg Island Boa (female) and a Hypo Male. Both are incredibly docile and calm once out and cuddled into the palm of your hand. Also got an undersized/slow-starter '07 female BRB that I got in January '09 when I got back into snakes again. This was all Eileen's doing you understand.:lol2:
> _I think I know the BRB you have,_ _don't suppose her name is Skittles? I have 2 '08 commons who sound the opposite from your boas, they've never bitten but I don't trust them! They don't get handled as much as they should and I was thinking of selling them but don't want them to be passed around loads so still have them lol._
> 
> I don't have a thread for the baby corns as I'm a computer dinosaur but when hubby gets back next week, I'm going to be brave and try and conquer this Photobucket thing and get some photos up. I also got a Digital E-410 Olympus camera for Christmas - that's another thing I need to conquer!!!
> 
> Did you sell your corn babies on RFUK on did you advertise elsewhere?? Just wondered as we're so far up in the wilds here I don't know if anyone travels this far on the forum??
> 
> _I advertised them on RFUK and one of the Scottish forums but one of Stuarts friends own a shop and took some off us, and the rest went to my friends but there weren't much of them to start with. I've found on this forum, if you live up here, you have to travel to buy anything and travel to sell anything :lol2:_
> 
> Jules


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Thank you? Mad house? Bit worried now... maybe I'll fit right in :lol2:


 
hee hee of course everyones welcome here as long as they is nice :2thumb::no1:


dancing on ice the other addictive thing is starting again.........:no1:


----------



## Basilbrush

Gees, the more this conversation goes on Ashley the more coincidental it's getting, LOL!!!

Yessss, it was around November I handled this BTS in George's shop!!!

And yessss, my BRB is called Skittles!!! How do you know that, :lol2:
Ohhhh, I was just in George's shop on Monday and he was saying he would always be interested in taking in people's boas. You might want to try him.

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> This is the BTS bible Blue Tongue Skinks - Welcome to BlueTongueSkinks.NET !


 
Shell,

Thank you for that, so so interesting. Beautiful creatures aren't they??

Jules


----------



## ashley

Basilbrush said:


> Gees, the more this conversation goes on Ashley the more coincidental it's getting, LOL!!!
> 
> Yessss, it was around November I handled this BTS in George's shop!!!
> 
> And yessss, my BRB is called Skittles!!! How do you know that, :lol2:
> Ohhhh, I was just in George's shop on Monday and he was saying he would always be interested in taking in people's boas. You might want to try him.
> 
> Jules


I used to know Kathryn, who used to own her! Skittles is a sweet little thing and very pretty! It was also Kathryn who I bought the 2 boas from!

Funny, I asked George about them a while ago and he couldn't take them. Will ask again next time I'm in though.

Emma, I can't wait for Dancing on Ice! I'm lost at weekends now X Factor is finished!


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> At 3pm I shoved a bit of log and half a smashed up pallet on, then went out to the fish shop.


:lol2: I thought you meant fish shop as in "fish 'n' chips" :lol2: - thought it was a bit early for tea.



ashley said:


> Hi everyone, I thought that now I had a laptop again and didn't have to sneak on at work to lurk that I'd join this thread, I hope you don't mind!


Hi Ashley - welcome!!!


ashley said:


> I got to know Eileen on another thread a couple of years ago, strange!
> 
> ETA. I don't mean Eileen's strange, just that it's strange we live quite close, both joined the thread today and both 'know' Eileen (I only know her a little lol)


Ashley don't you remember me mentioning on the other thread that I had a friend who lived in Rothienorman, just outside Inverurie?? I said it cos of you and Katherine both being kinda out that way. I'll have probably said something like we'd been having one of our "catch ups" on the phone for about 2 hours! :lol2:

Aw Shell, poor Josh will be missing his bed and his cuddles - I hope he's all right.

Skye ate half his dinner tonight and stopped - 10 minutes later he brought the lot up - was sick about 4 times in quick succession. I've checked his wound and there seems to be no infection, swelling, heat or problems down there, so I don't know what brought it on, but hoping it was a one-off - he seems quite settled now. 

Emma don't tell me you're a Dancing on Ice queen too!! :lol2: I loves it!! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> I used to know Kathryn, who used to own her! Skittles is a sweet little thing and very pretty! It was also Kathryn who I bought the 2 boas from!
> 
> Funny, I asked George about them a while ago and he couldn't take them. Will ask again next time I'm in though.
> 
> Emma, I can't wait for Dancing on Ice! I'm lost at weekends now X Factor is finished!


 
are you watching it on ITV now ? they are showing the new people in ray an maria danced and they have introduced the judges lol


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: I thought you meant fish shop as in "fish 'n' chips" :lol2: - thought it was a bit early for tea.
> 
> Hi Ashley - welcome!!!Ashley don't you remember me mentioning on the other thread that I had a friend who lived in Rothienorman, just outside Inverurie?? I said it cos of you and Katherine both being kinda out that way. I'll have probably said something like we'd been having one of our "catch ups" on the phone for about 2 hours! :lol2:
> 
> Aw Shell, poor Josh will be missing his bed and his cuddles - I hope he's all right.
> 
> Skye ate half his dinner tonight and stopped - 10 minutes later he brought the lot up - was sick about 4 times in quick succession. I've checked his wound and there seems to be no infection, swelling, heat or problems down there, so I don't know what brought it on, but hoping it was a one-off - he seems quite settled now.
> 
> Emma don't tell me you're a Dancing on Ice queen too!! :lol2: I loves it!! :2thumb:


 
yeah eileen i adore it i went to manchester to watch it when they were on tour when kieran bracken was in, lulu, duncan james, claire buckfield 

was flipping fantastic watching the tour live :2thumb:


----------



## ashley

No, I don't remember Eileen! I'm sure my memory is like a seive!

Emma, I never realised it started tonight, I thought it was next week! Have it on now though, thanks :2thumb:

Does anyone elses cats like the snow? One of mine acts like a dog, flicking bits up and pouncing on it, and een rolls around in it! The other just looks out the door then turns round and comes back in, on the few times she's ventured out, she goes about 5 steps then realises it's cold and comes back in :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> No, I don't remember Eileen! I'm sure my memory is like a seive!
> 
> Emma, I never realised it started tonight, I thought it was next week! Have it on now though, thanks :2thumb:
> 
> Does anyone elses cats like the snow? One of mine acts like a dog, flicking bits up and pouncing on it, and een rolls around in it! The other just looks out the door then turns round and comes back in, on the few times she's ventured out, she goes about 5 steps then realises it's cold and comes back in :lol2:


 
see i come in useful sometimes :2thumb::no1::lol2:

nopes mine are indoor kittykattys


----------



## Basilbrush

ashley said:


> I used to know Kathryn, who used to own her! Skittles is a sweet little thing and very pretty! It was also Kathryn who I bought the 2 boas from!
> 
> Yep, that's right, it was Kathryn I got her from along with "Lucky" a normal male corn who was kept with a 9ft snake in a pet shop - hence the name "Lucky", lol!!!
> 
> And I remember the baby boas too. Gosh, talk about a small world.
> 
> I don't suppose you have Kathryn's email address or up-to-date mobile number by any chance??? I was just saying to Eileen yesterday, on one of our catch-up phone calls lasting well over an hour, it would be great to talk to Kathryn and catch up on news with her.
> 
> Jules


----------



## ashley

Basilbrush said:


> ashley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to know Kathryn, who used to own her! Skittles is a sweet little thing and very pretty! It was also Kathryn who I bought the 2 boas from!
> 
> Yep, that's right, it was Kathryn I got her from along with "Lucky" a normal male corn who was kept with a 9ft snake in a pet shop - hence the name "Lucky", lol!!!
> 
> And I remember the baby boas too. Gosh, talk about a small world.
> 
> I don't suppose you have Kathryn's email address or up-to-date mobile number by any chance??? I was just saying to Eileen yesterday, on one of our catch-up phone calls lasting well over an hour, it would be great to talk to Kathryn and catch up on news with her.
> 
> Jules
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid not, last time I heard from her was around June, I text her a couple of weeks ago but never got a reply. She's on facebook though but won't accept my friend request which is a shame as I was hoping to catch up with her too :sad:
> 
> 
> I never knew Ste from Hollyoaks was on Dancing on Ice! Wow, gives me another reason to watch it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Basilbrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid not, last time I heard from her was around June, I text her a couple of weeks ago but never got a reply. She's on facebook though but won't accept my friend request which is a shame as I was hoping to catch up with her too :sad:
> 
> 
> I never knew Ste from Hollyoaks was on Dancing on Ice! Wow, gives me another reason to watch it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are some mmmmmmmmmmm men on this year :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## temerist

woof woof woof :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> woof woof woof :whistling2:


awaaahhhwooooooooooooooooo

my dawgies dont bark lol


----------



## Basilbrush

ashley said:


> Basilbrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid not, last time I heard from her was around June, I text her a couple of weeks ago but never got a reply. She's on facebook though but won't accept my friend request which is a shame as I was hoping to catch up with her too :sad:
> 
> We caught up by email way back in September I think and then I sent another email to the same Yahoo address but it got returned saying no longer a member and Eileen tried to send a text too a few months ago but got no reply.
> 
> If I got registered with Facebook I'd never get anything done!!!
> 
> Jules
Click to expand...


----------



## temerist

one of mine yodels, beat that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: At last I have found a differance in Eileen and me, I dont watch dancing on ice:lol2:

BTS are very sweet critters Ive had mine about 3 years, hes in a 5ft viv and I only knew he was male when I saw him mating a rock and flashing his bits:lol2: When I bought him he was the smallest one and was getting bullied and has a tail injury were the tip was bitten off

Ozzy


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> one of mine yodels, beat that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
hmmm one of my husky girls can yodel she makes the wierdest of noises its bizzarre lol 

but nopes cant beat a true yodel thats for sure ha ha


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Ahhhhhh, now I remember reading this Shell. How is the bite now?? And how do you find your skink to look after??
> 
> Gees, hope you hear some news about Josh by tomorrow morning.
> 
> Jules


My finger is nearly healed but not quite as it keeps splitting
My skink refuses to eat livefood, he just shuts his eyes:gasp: He loves tinned snails and chicken, berries and bananas plus a bit of raw mince and if he can see his calcium powder he wont eat his food, I have to disguise it. To get him to eat veg I have to mix it with berries:bash:

Poor Josh hes such a sweetie


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My finger is nearly healed but not quite as it keeps splitting
> My skink refuses to eat livefood, he just shuts his eyes:gasp: He loves tinned snails and chicken, berries and bananas plus a bit of raw mince and if he can see his calcium powder he wont eat his food, I have to disguise it. To get him to eat veg I have to mix it with berries:bash:
> 
> Poor Josh hes such a sweetie
> image


awwwwwwwwww he sure is shell :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ashley

Shell, he's huge! so you find aspen ok for him? I was recommended to use eco earth but would much prefer to use aspen!

I have put up a picture thread, the pics are huge though!

I'm regretting signing up to facebook, I'm now addicted to all the apps and find myself telling Stu I need to get home before the food goes off in the cafe :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Basenjis really do yodel, they had one at the zoo I was training at many years ago (not an exhibit she belonged to the owners:lol2


----------



## Shell195

Its hemcore, I used to keep him on orchid bark but he kept trying to eat it:bash: He was tiny when I got him lol


I may try ecoearth for a change


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Basenjis really do yodel, they had one at the zoo I was training at many years ago (not an exhibit she belonged to the owners:lol2


 
yeah i know someone i see on dog walks has one and its amusing :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> My finger is nearly healed but not quite as it keeps splitting
> My skink refuses to eat livefood, he just shuts his eyes:gasp: He loves tinned snails and chicken, berries and bananas plus a bit of raw mince and if he can see his calcium powder he wont eat his food, I have to disguise it. To get him to eat veg I have to mix it with berries:bash:
> 
> Poor Josh hes such a sweetie
> image


Ohh gees Shell, Josh is just a wee toot isn't he. So so sweet.

Great info ref the BTS's. Where do you get the tinned snails from - pet shops etc?? Must have been quite a bite to take so long in healing??

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Ohh gees Shell, Josh is just a wee toot isn't he. So so sweet.
> 
> Great info ref the BTS's. Where do you get the tinned snails from - pet shops etc?? Must have been quite a bite to take so long in healing??
> 
> Jules


I buy them online (can`o` snails), they do eat African land snails but I cant bring myself to feed them as they are cute:blush:
I dont think the infection was off him and neither did the doctors, I think that got in after the bite

I also have a 10 year old Uromastyx, hes very grumpy lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I buy them online (can`o` snails), they do eat African land snails but I cant bring myself to feed them as they are cute:blush:
> I dont think the infection was off him and neither did the doctors, I think that got in after the biite


 
hee hee gammy finger 

was like my gammy leg :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee gammy finger
> 
> was like my gammy leg :gasp::lol2:


I remember that :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I remember that :lol2:


the pics were lovely hey hee hee 

though i have to say the worse infections i have had were the cat attack one and i cut my ankle shaving..........my foot ballooned and i couldnt walk on it :gasp:

do you remember that one ? think i had just got talking to you with that one lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> the pics were lovely hey hee hee
> 
> though i have to say the worse infections i have had were the cat attack one and i cut my ankle shaving..........my foot ballooned and i couldnt walk on it :gasp:
> 
> do you remember that one ? think i had just got talking to you with that one lol


 
Hmmm not the shaving one:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> are you watching it on ITV now ? they are showing the new people in ray an maria danced and they have introduced the judges lol


Nopes - I'm recording it cos I'm watching "Silent Witness"



Shell195 said:


> :gasp: At last I have found a differance in Eileen and me, I dont watch dancing on ice:lol2:


:sad: I'm gutted!!!

But then again, even twins don't agree on everything, so one thing being different is livable with! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> My skink refuses to eat livefood, he just shuts his eyes:gasp: He loves tinned snails and chicken, berries and bananas plus a bit of raw mince and if he can see his calcium powder he wont eat his food, I have to disguise it. To get him to eat veg I have to mix it with berries:bash:


So I could have had a BTS *or *a crestie if BTS's can live without live creepy crawlies.


Shell195 said:


> Basenjis really do yodel, they had one at the zoo I was training at many years ago (not an exhibit she belonged to the owners:lol2


I saw a film about a Basenji years ago before any of you were alive and it yodelled and it was gorgeous - I desperately wanted one for about 5 years after that!


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> hee hee of course everyones welcome here as long as they is nice :2thumb::no1:
> 
> 
> dancing on ice the other addictive thing is starting again.........:no1:



I danced on ice here this morning while carrying hay to the goats. Ursa partnered me. Well, he and Chalky were charging about like nutters and barged into me and my leggies went 'whizzs whizz whizz' as I struggled to stay upright.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I danced on ice here this morning while carrying hay to the goats. Ursa partnered me. Well, he and Chalky were charging about like nutters and barged into me and my leggies went 'whizzs whizz whizz' as I struggled to stay upright.


 
LOL i bet Ursa and chalky were better at dancing on ice than you were too pam hee hee 

Ooooooooo i haves some good news too will tell ya next time i speaks to you :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I danced on ice here this morning while carrying hay to the goats. Ursa partnered me. Well, he and Chalky were charging about like nutters and barged into me and my leggies went 'whizzs whizz whizz' as I struggled to stay upright.


So did you do an arabesque or just a straightforward lunge?? :lol2:



Emmaj said:


> Ooooooooo i haves some good news too will tell ya next time i speaks to you :2thumb:


And you can pm me and tell me too please?? :whistling2:

ETA: BTW this is what I got today - xmas tree ornaments


----------



## fenwoman

Basilbrush said:


> fenwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd be draining oil out of the tanker overnight and storing in containers :lol2:
> :lol2: Love it Fenwoman. Yeah I can just see myself with me camoflouge gear on, nipping down the track and filling up my containers, LOL!!!
> 
> I was thinking when Alan comes home we'll have to seriously rethink strategies here. Have only heard good things about solid fuel stoves. How easy are these things to convert to??? Anyone know??
> Jules
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by 'convert' to. You simply replace youir current oil boiler with a solid fuel stove. Unless it's a combi boiler and you have no hot water cylinder. You could also leave the current system as it is, and just buy an older solid fuel stove (esse, rayburn, wamsler, stanley etc) and install it in the mitchen if you have a good large kitchen where you spend most of your time in, or get a big woodburner in the lounge if that's where you spend your time. I live pretty much as they did in the olden days so spend most time in my old farmhouse kitchen. My little old 54 year old rayburn does everything as I posted before. I made myself a pulley to hang laudry on and hoist it up to the ceiling above the hot stove where it dried quickly. Of course if you have a small and neat modern kitchen and it's upset you to have laundry hanging in the room for a couple of hours, it wouldn't work. But I figure, from one lot of logs, coal etc, I get dry laundry, warm room, boiling kettles, hot meals etc.I have no tumble dryer and although I do possess an electric kettle, I rarely use it.
> My relatives have been frantically calling and messaging on facebook, all worried about me in this weather, but I am in fact less likely to suffer than they are in towns if gas supplies run low as they are talking about.If the electricity went off, my biggest concern would be my tropical fish and the reptiles but I'd just light a fire in the front room, where they are, and keep it stokes up. If their electricity goes off in a town, there is not alternative heating, nor cooking or anything else. I just sit tight, can cook, stay warm, have a hot wash and by the light of my old oil lamp, will sit all cosy and quiet and read a book or do my knitting while they all freeze and stress about not being able to cope without hehe.
> BTW, my cousin's aunt is horrified that I shower in an unheated bathroom.:gasp: It doesn't even bother me one iota.:whistling2:
> But if you live rural, deffo look at a solid fuel stove. If not to run your heating, then at least to use as a back up or to supplement heat your home so you use less oil.
Click to expand...


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So did you do an arabesque or just a straightforward lunge?? :lol2:
> 
> And you can pm me and tell me too please?? :whistling2:


okies will do :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Do I know about this Emma as you cant make staements like that without telling:whistling2:

Pam maybe you and Ursa should enter dancing on ice:lol2: My car was trying to dance on ice this afternoon, I wish I still had my 4x4


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> So did you do an arabesque or just a straightforward lunge?? :lol2:


I did arabesqe, plier, lunge and le twinkle toses all at the same time. Twas a sight to behold I tell ya. If only there had been judges. I'd have got straight 10 all the way. Oh the grace. Oh the poise and the only bit which marred it was when I got a bit of hay stuck up my nose which made me sneeze and snot ran down me chin. Other than that, I could have been dancing with Nureyev.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> and i cut my ankle shaving... lol




Flipping heck.............just how long are your pubes?????:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
Mine only come down to me knees. 
Your ankles eh?? I'm dead impressed.
Is that why you wear jeans?


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I did arabesqe, plier, lunge and le twinkle toses all at the same time. Twas a sight to behold I tell ya. If only there had been judges. I'd have got straight 10 all the way. Oh the grace. Oh the poise and the only bit which marred it was when I got a bit of hay stuck up my nose which made me sneeze and *snot ran down me chin*. Other than that, I could have been dancing with Nureyev.


 
LOLOL and with me meeting you erm.................yes :no1: i can so see that :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Do I know about this Emma as you cant make staements like that without telling:whistling2:
> 
> Pam maybe you and Ursa should enter dancing on ice:lol2: My car was trying to dance on ice this afternoon, I wish I still had my 4x4


 
yeah i told you on the phone before about speaking to my vets :2thumb:

there is sommat up with the new cordless phone have had to plug the old phone back in


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> BTW, my cousin's aunt is horrified that I shower in an unheated bathroom.:gasp: It doesn't even bother me one iota.:whistling2:


We only use the central heating in the living room and kitchen - we don't heat the hall or the bedroom and bathroom, so we shower in the cold too. 


fenwoman said:


> I did arabesqe, plier, lunge and le twinkle toses all at the same time. Twas a sight to behold I tell ya. If only there had been judges. I'd have got straight 10 all the way. Oh the grace. Oh the poise and the only bit which marred it was when I got a bit of hay stuck up my nose which made me sneeze and snot ran down me chin. Other than that, I could have been dancing with Nureyev.


I'd have loved to have seen that! :lol2:

Did you see my photo on the previous page - I edited my last post and added in the piccie of what I bought today, but you've all posted at the same time as I edited and you're all on a new page, so you mightn't know that I've put the piccie up.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen those tree ornaments are fab:no1:


:lol2: Pam you make me smile


----------



## ashley

Eileen, I love your baubles! Where did you get them? I've just got the boring generic silver and white ones.

Just been out with the dog and it's snowed again, when's it going to stop?!


----------



## Amalthea

Just a quick note to let you guys know that our computer is broked (*sobs*) so will be MIA for the time being. It is quite difficult to check threads from my phone. I have a pic to show some of you, too  if I am needed, PM me  hopefully the compooper will be feeling better soon! *fingers crossed*


----------



## fenwoman

ooooh I love 'em. Were they in the sales? If I ever felt the urge to celebrate Xmas and get a tree in, I'd want some like those.


----------



## ashley

Shell, pics as requested, hope the link works...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/440358-couple-pics-my-family.html


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Just a quick note to let you guys know that our computer is broked (*sobs*) so will be MIA for the time being. It is quite difficult to check threads from my phone. I have a pic to show some of you, too  if I am needed, PM me  hopefully the compooper will be feeling better soon! *fingers crossed*


 
Oooo am i one of the some of you peoples ???


----------



## feorag

Aw Jen - we need to be updated about 'you know what' too!!! :gasp:

I got the baubles in Past Times and they'd been reduced to half price. They had these 6 medium sized ones which are about 5cm in diameter, then they had a box of 10 smaller ones maybe about 2.5cm in diameter, but they were only £1 cheaper than the bigger ones and then they had great big ones about 10cm in diameter that they were selling individually at £3 each. I've never seen anything like them before, so grabbed the last box of medium sized ones.


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Shell, pics as requested, hope the link works...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/440358-couple-pics-my-family.html


 

Excellent, replied on thread


----------



## Emmaj

OMG i really am crying with laughter the dogs think im crazy laughing at a screen LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Emmaj

Ouch i have cramp from laughing :blush::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Ouch i have cramp from laughing :blush::lol2:


 What's funny?


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> What's funny?


that thread pam lol

im even snorting now while laughing lol thats when you know its bad ha ha


----------



## feorag

OK - so what thread?


----------



## Emmaj

the oldtyme one :whistling2:


----------



## ashley

I've never heard of that shop Eileen, will maybe hunt on ebay for some funky baubles next year if I remember


----------



## Emmaj

i cant even do an xmas tree now my cats like to climb it :whistling2::lol2:

they is only bubs though hopefully they will grow out of it lol


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> I've never heard of that shop Eileen, will maybe hunt on ebay for some funky baubles next year if I remember


They're all over Britain - in fact there's a one in Union Street in Aberdeen and the Eastgate Shopping Centre in Inverness.

They also do mail order and they're on the website, but it says all the big £3 ornaments are out of stock.

Sale - Christmas at Past Times


----------



## Emmaj

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Im soooooo happy i just managed to squidge kaimi onto my lil weighing scales 

he used to be 4.5kg

he is now 2.5kg :no1::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> that thread pam lol
> 
> im even snorting now while laughing lol thats when you know its bad ha ha


is it coming out of your eyes yet?:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> i cant even do an xmas tree now my cats like to climb it :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> they is only bubs though hopefully they will grow out of it lol


Emma, I gave up chrissy trees when I bought Sorcha (my avatar cat) cos she climbed it her first christmas, which the 3 boys had never done in the 6 years previously. After that we then had her kittens every Christmas and they all climbed it, so we gave up.

We finally bought a new one about 5 years ago, but couldn't put it up this year cos the rats now occupy the only space where we could put it!!! :lol2:

Now I'm off to look at that thread!


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> is it coming out of your eyes yet?:mf_dribble:


nooooooooo but it did that night LOLOLOL

i aint been able to do that since ha ha


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Emma, I gave up chrissy trees when I bought Sorcha (my avatar cat) cos she climbed it her first christmas, which the 3 boys had never done in the 6 years previously. After that we then had her kittens every Christmas and they all climbed it, so we gave up.
> 
> We finally bought a new one about 5 years ago, but couldn't put it up this year cos the rats now occupy the only space where we could put it!!! :lol2:
> 
> Now I'm off to look at that thread!


i might just get a mini tree an put it on a shelf lol


----------



## Basilbrush

fenwoman said:


> Basilbrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by 'convert' to. You simply replace youir current oil boiler with a solid fuel stove. Unless it's a combi boiler and you have no hot water cylinder. You could also leave the current system as it is, and just buy an older solid fuel stove (esse, rayburn, wamsler, stanley etc) and install it in the mitchen if you have a good large kitchen where you spend most of your time in, or get a big woodburner in the lounge if that's where you spend your time. I live pretty much as they did in the olden days so spend most time in my old farmhouse kitchen. My little old 54 year old rayburn does everything as I posted before. I made myself a pulley to hang laudry on and hoist it up to the ceiling above the hot stove where it dried quickly. Of course if you have a small and neat modern kitchen and it's upset you to have laundry hanging in the room for a couple of hours, it wouldn't work. But I figure, from one lot of logs, coal etc, I get dry laundry, warm room, boiling kettles, hot meals etc.I have no tumble dryer and although I do possess an electric kettle, I rarely use it.
> My relatives have been frantically calling and messaging on facebook, all worried about me in this weather, but I am in fact less likely to suffer than they are in towns if gas supplies run low as they are talking about.If the electricity went off, my biggest concern would be my tropical fish and the reptiles but I'd just light a fire in the front room, where they are, and keep it stokes up. If their electricity goes off in a town, there is not alternative heating, nor cooking or anything else. I just sit tight, can cook, stay warm, have a hot wash and by the light of my old oil lamp, will sit all cosy and quiet and read a book or do my knitting while they all freeze and stress about not being able to cope without hehe.
> BTW, my cousin's aunt is horrified that I shower in an unheated bathroom.:gasp: It doesn't even bother me one iota.:whistling2:
> But if you live rural, deffo look at a solid fuel stove. If not to run your heating, then at least to use as a back up or to supplement heat your home so you use less oil.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Fenwoman. It's a converted steading we live in and no I couldn't give a monkey's ass if the washing is hanging up in the kitchen, it already hangs up everywhere else to dry as I don't have a tumble drier either. Spend most of my time in the kitchen when home doing the jobs so yeah, this could be doable. Thanks for the ideas.
> 
> Ashley - your photos are great, the spaniel is brilliant and your poor wee kitty, so sorry.
> 
> Jules
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

Ive just got this email off Harleys breeder

Hi,we are very happy that Harley has got a new peaceful and lovely home.
regarding to his hair Don's sphynx is very new breed and its possible some of them have small amount of hair(we call it"brush" ) but they are still pedigree.His mother had some hair on the neck and paws,now she is completely hairless.
He was born as black and white with few brown patches on his ear pinna and forehead-which is very unusual for males because tricolor is mostly reserved to females cats.His mother is blue tabby.I attache some pictures of her.
Love,Kasia

MUM


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Flipping heck.............just how long are your pubes?????:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> Mine only come down to me knees.
> Your ankles eh?? I'm dead impressed.
> Is that why you wear jeans?


 
:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just had to post this here, a friend of mine just found a photo of me from about 3 years ago, look at the difference between then and now

then


now



better short or long hair?


----------



## feorag

Sorry Cat - I LOL'd at the first one - just couldn't help myself!! If I'd been drinking I might have even choked!! What are you doing????

The second two are great and I can see you've lost weight on your diet! :2thumb:

Now I'm off to bed having spent nearly an hour reading that old tyme bulldog thread and p*ssed meself laughing.

The bloke is a total dick - absolute total dick, but some of the comments that have come in have been hilarious. I'm loving Nebbz!!

And 2 different 4 letter words and it's not over 18 and the thread hasn't been closed! :gasp: - yet!!


----------



## Emmaj

'b#vb[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i honestly dont know what im doin on the first pic :lol2: ive got a friends jacket on thats far too small and i was just dickin about. so the new me is better than the old?


----------



## feorag

I think so - maybe Ditta's calmed you down???

And I've just noticed the hair question at the end - long!!! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I think so - maybe Ditta's calmed you down???
> 
> And I've just noticed the hair question at the end - long!!! :2thumb:


 
calmed me down...... or made me old? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> 'b#vb[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[


Was that a skunk or it is a foreign language :lol2:

Shell - I was so thrown by that photo of Cat I forgot to say what a beautiful cat Harley's mother is - she's quite stunning (well for a bug-eyed, big-lugged, wrinkly, nekkid critter!!)


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> calmed me down...... or made me old? :lol2:


Calmed you down and made you feminine!!! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Cat you look far better on the 2nd and 3rd photos and long hair

Did you see my post further up about Harley`s breeder?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Was that a skunk or it is a foreign language :lol2:
> 
> Shell - I was so thrown by that photo of Cat I forgot to say what a beautiful cat Harley's mother is - she's quite stunning (well for a bug-eyed, big-lugged, wrinkly, nekkid critter!!)


 
She is basically saying Harley is a tortie as he is white with black patches on his body and brown patches on his head. Not only do I get a bargain gorgeous Sphynx he is tri coloured too:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Was that a skunk or it is a foreign language :lol2:
> 
> 
> It was Havoc and Angel saying hello:2thumb:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> She is basically saying Harley is a tortie as he is white with black patches on his body and brown patches on his head. Not only do I get a bargain gorgeous Sphynx he is tri coloured too:whistling2:


 
Nice one Shell and again the mum is real easy on the eye too. Havn't seen many photos of Sphynxs so it's lovely to see Harley and mum. Aren't male torties a rarity, maybe only seeing one once in every 15-20 years (which I did!!!) - that was what I was told by the vets and CPL.

About 20 years ago, when we used to live outside Ellon, I got the opportunity to foster 2 cats that lived beside Pittodrie Football Stadium (Aberdeen Football Club area) but near to the fish-houses. *Both males* (the CPL neutered them), one was a lovely Russian Blue colour and the other one was a dilute tortie. Both were true ferals and they had an amazing bond with each other. The blue puss would always look-out for his buddy the tortie - ahhh bless. They were returned to the same area that they were trapped in as we had daily volunteer feeders for them. Now there was a bit of reminiscing there, lol!!!

Anyway Shell, how are the overnight sleeping arrangements coming along with Harley and his buddy??

Jules


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> She is basically saying Harley is a tortie as he is white with black patches on his body and brown patches on his head. Not only do I get a bargain gorgeous Sphynx he is tri coloured too:whistling2:


And what's your considered and expert opinion then??



Shell195 said:


> It was Havoc and Angel saying hello:2thumb:


Guessed that :lol2:

Well we have a mystery in the garden this morning. In the middle of our 'path' (that is just about non-existent at the min) there is an area about 2' square spattered with red drops! Barry brought one in and let it melt and it certainly looks like blood! :gasp: Now none of the cats had been in the garden since yesterday and although Skye went out when he was sick, stood and puked a bit then lay down giving us his expert depressed look, the blood isn't where he was lying down and anyway I checked his op scar when he came in and it looks great, so don't think it his wound leaking. Apart from which (again!) we had about 2" of snow last night, so any blood he lost last night would have been covered over by the snowfall.

So we've been puzzling where it's come from. Thought about an injured bird landing and then taking off - couldn't really have come from the sky cos surely it would be spread about more and now Baz has come in and asked if I think it might be one of our fish :gasp:

Obviously at this time of the year they're hibernating and are at the bottom of the pond and there's only half the pond surface that isn't snowed up, but we have a very bent spined golden orfe and I saw him near the surface just a couple of days ago. Now I've just looked from the bedroom window down onto the pond and I'm sure I can see a line of webbed feet through the snow to the pond, so it looks like it's been one of our fish.  We won't be able to check thoroughly to see how many have gone until the snow thaws and we can see the whole pond to be sure!

We have crossed wires across the whole of the pond, but the weight of the snow and ice has snapped some of them and we can't repair them until the thaw, so hoping either he doesn't come back or the fish stay right down the bottom under the iced area!


----------



## Shell195

Im back from the vets with my little Josh, his bloods are fine and last night they gave him an anti spasmodic drug and within half an hour of him having it he was eating. Hes had no sickness but passed a small sloppy poo at the vets so I am none the wiser what it was. He was howling and yapping that much at the vets this morning they took him for a walk:lol2: Hes now back to his bouncy and happy self 
Hes come home with synulox tablets

Harley and Dennis slept in the heated bed last night, I now seem to have been abandoned:gasp:
Hmmm, looking at Harley he does have brown patches on his head and ears and black patches on his body, not what I would call a classic Tortie though, maybe males are different I really dont know. I actually thought that torties had to have red in them. Any ideas??

Remember my blood mystery Eileen :whistling2:
What with webbed feet other than seagulls would take from the pond??


----------



## Shell195

Josh still isnt himself. Usually hes a lap dog but all he wants to do is lie on his own. Hes eaten some chicken for tea but hes not his usual busybody self


----------



## feorag

Shell, how's Josh now? Has he picked up a bit??

No idea what else it would have been, could have even been a heron. We get a lot of seagulls around here when the weather's bad out at sea and we have lost a couple of fish before - one which was left cos we think he was too fat for whatever the bird was that fished him out the pond to swallow - but the footmarks are pretty big.

Been out shopping again today, so not long back. Took these photos of Cadders this mornin out in the garden. He's off!










Turns around to check what mum's doing behind him










And then off again - perfect example of why a Somali's tail is called a brush! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, how's Josh now? Has he picked up a bit??
> 
> No idea what else it would have been, could have even been a heron. We get a lot of seagulls around here when the weather's bad out at sea and we have lost a couple of fish before - one which was left cos we think he was too fat for whatever the bird was that fished him out the pond to swallow - but the footmarks are pretty big.
> 
> Been out shopping again today, so not long back. Took these photos of Cadders this mornin out in the garden. He's off!
> 
> image
> 
> Turns around to check what mum's doing behind him
> 
> image
> 
> And then off again - perfect example of why a Somali's tail is called a brush! :lol2:
> 
> image


 
Josh seems to have picked up a bit and is asleep on my knee at the minute so fingers crossed hes on the mend. I really dont like it when a pet is ill and the vets cant find out why:bash:

Wow they are gorgeous photos of a stunning cat. Love the brush:flrt:
Maybe a heron took the fish but they dont have webbed feet do they?


----------



## Lego

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just had to post this here, a friend of mine just found a photo of me from about 3 years ago, look at the difference between then and now
> 
> then
> [URL="http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs164.snc3/19169_243799321038_703541038_3779082_480125_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> now
> [URL="http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs011.snc3/11855_188585827770_775767770_2988636_2131756_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs021.snc3/10870_339877510076_836100076_9969247_4135893_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> better short or long hair?


Great to finally put a face to the voice on the phone lol  And defo long hair 

Hope both you and Ditta are well x


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

hi my sister has a male cat who keeps getting an alergic reaction to something which the vets can not pinpoint as of yet, when he gets it he has to go on some tablets to reduce the the swelling which he gets on his lip/chin. This time it has spread further down his neck she has put a flea collar on him. I have told her to remove it and wondered if anyone else has had a similar problem. Any help will be appreciated.
She is taking it to the vet next week.
Feel free to pm me.
Thanks Jane


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Josh seems to have picked up a bit and is asleep on my knee at the minute so fingers crossed hes on the mend. I really dont like it when a pet is ill and the vets cant find out why:bash:
> 
> Wow they are gorgeous photos of a stunning cat. Love the brush:flrt:
> Maybe a heron took the fish but they dont have webbed feet do they?


I hate it too!

Thanks on behalf of Cadders who is a little stunner I have to say! :flrt:

No, herons don't have webbed feet, but it was hard to tell whether the feet were webbed or just 3 toes in the snow, so not ruling out a heron. I didn't really get a close look at the footprints cos I was looking out the bedroom window when I spotted them.



BARDNEYLOCK said:


> hi my sister has a male cat who keeps getting an alergic reaction to something which the vets can not pinpoint as of yet, when he gets it he has to go on some tablets to reduce the the swelling which he gets on his lip/chin. This time it has spread further down his neck she has put a flea collar on him. I have told her to remove it and wondered if anyone else has had a similar problem. Any help will be appreciated.
> She is taking it to the vet next week.
> Feel free to pm me.
> Thanks Jane


is the swelling mainly on his chin and less on his upper lips and does it look very red and infected like spots and blackheads, cos if it is it's feline acne. Hard to tell without a photograph though - having said that surely a vet would recognise it if it was acne???

Remember when I fell down or at least did a full body dive into the utility room and cream crackered me foot on Boxing Day?

Well, high drama again last night. Switched off the laptop and while it was shutting down took Skye to bed, gave him a little treat and then put his Elizabethan collar on him. Then went back into the living room to check the computer had fully switched off and turn out the lights and for some reason just totally forgot that the child gate was blocking the door (which it has been for about 6 weeks now and Barry has it fitted so that the bottom bar is about 5" off the ground so the cats can get underneath) and promptly tripped over it and flew into the living room! :gasp: Got a great carpet burn on my knee through my trousers, so Barry came rushing downstair again when he heard the bang and my shout!

Now what reminded me about that was that about 15-20 minutes ago he went upstairs to have a good old soak in the bath. I needed the loo but decided not desperately enough to dash in front of him and that I'd wait. Well I came on here 5 minutes ago and realised that I needed to pee desperately and had to go *now* and, guess what? He'd locked me in the living room :roll2: PMSL

So of course I yelled for him, but cos of the telly couldn't tell if he'd heard me or not through 2 closed doors, so I went to get the remote and as I turned the sound off on the TV, he rushed into the living room like a little pink lobster covered in foam :lol: On second thoughts change that to very large pink lobser :lol2:.

He was just about hyperventilating cos he thought I'd fallen down again when he shouted "What"! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I hate it too!
> 
> Thanks on behalf of Cadders who is a little stunner I have to say! :flrt:
> 
> No, herons don't have webbed feet, but it was hard to tell whether the feet were webbed or just 3 toes in the snow, so not ruling out a heron. I didn't really get a close look at the footprints cos I was looking out the bedroom window when I spotted them.
> 
> is the swelling mainly on his chin and less on his upper lips and does it look very red and infected like spots and blackheads, cos if it is it's feline acne. Hard to tell without a photograph though - having said that surely a vet would recognise it if it was acne???
> 
> Remember when I fell down or at least did a full body dive into the utility room and cream crackered me foot on Boxing Day?
> 
> Well, high drama again last night. Switched off the laptop and while it was shutting down took Skye to bed, gave him a little treat and then put his Elizabethan collar on him. Then went back into the living room to check the computer had fully switched off and turn out the lights and for some reason just totally forgot that the child gate was blocking the door (which it has been for about 6 weeks now and Barry has it fitted so that the bottom bar is about 5" off the ground so the cats can get underneath) and promptly tripped over it and flew into the living room! :gasp: Got a great carpet burn on my knee through my trousers, so Barry came rushing downstair again when he heard the bang and my shout!
> 
> Now what reminded me about that was that about 15-20 minutes ago he went upstairs to have a good old soak in the bath. I needed the loo but decided not desperately enough to dash in front of him and that I'd wait. Well I came on here 5 minutes ago and realised that I needed to pee desperately and had to go *now* and, guess what? He'd locked me in the living room :roll2: PMSL
> 
> So of course I yelled for him, but cos of the telly couldn't tell if he'd heard me or not through 2 closed doors, so I went and turned the sound off on the TV when he rushed into the living room like a little pink lobster covered in foam :lol: On second thoughts change that to very large pink lobser :lol2:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was just about hyperventilating cos he thought I'd fallen down again! :lol2:


:gasp: PMSL what are you like woman:lol2: Poor Barry, he will be getting you an SOS caller at this rate:whistling2:

ETA We now have AnydayAnne and Allfalldown Eileen lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> ETA We now have AnydayAnne and Allfalldown Eileen lol


:roll2: PMSL! :lol2:


----------



## urbanhippie

Hi everyone, don't think I've posted in here yet, but I could do with some advice.

We are looking after our landlady's cat while she's out of the country. We've had her since August and will have her until July. We get on with her just great, but recently I've noticed that she's starting pooing in the house. It's always in the same place, but it's gone from every now and then to every night. I'm wondering if it's to do with the cold weather, but obviously I don't know if she's done it before.

Her eating habits haven't changed, and apart from this she's a great pusscat. Any tips to stop her from doing this?


----------



## feorag

First of all, is she an 'outdoor' cat - in other words used to going outside? If she is does she have an indoor litter tray for bad weather like this? 
Have you recently changed the litter.
Is she an only cat or do you have others? 
Are there any other pets, such as dogs?

This sort of behaviour needs a little more information to try and work out what might be causing it.


----------



## Shell195

Same as Eileen:2thumb:


----------



## Basilbrush

That's ma girl!!! Now that's some concoction in justifying the carpet burns!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Jules



feorag said:


> I hate it too!
> 
> Thanks on behalf of Cadders who is a little stunner I have to say! :flrt:
> 
> No, herons don't have webbed feet, but it was hard to tell whether the feet were webbed or just 3 toes in the snow, so not ruling out a heron. I didn't really get a close look at the footprints cos I was looking out the bedroom window when I spotted them.
> 
> is the swelling mainly on his chin and less on his upper lips and does it look very red and infected like spots and blackheads, cos if it is it's feline acne. Hard to tell without a photograph though - having said that surely a vet would recognise it if it was acne???
> 
> Remember when I fell down or at least did a full body dive into the utility room and cream crackered me foot on Boxing Day?
> 
> Well, high drama again last night. Switched off the laptop and while it was shutting down took Skye to bed, gave him a little treat and then put his Elizabethan collar on him. Then went back into the living room to check the computer had fully switched off and turn out the lights and for some reason just totally forgot that the child gate was blocking the door (which it has been for about 6 weeks now and Barry has it fitted so that the bottom bar is about 5" off the ground so the cats can get underneath) and promptly tripped over it and flew into the living room! :gasp: Got a great carpet burn on my knee through my trousers, so Barry came rushing downstair again when he heard the bang and my shout!
> 
> Now what reminded me about that was that about 15-20 minutes ago he went upstairs to have a good old soak in the bath. I needed the loo but decided not desperately enough to dash in front of him and that I'd wait. Well I came on here 5 minutes ago and realised that I needed to pee desperately and had to go *now* and, guess what? He'd locked me in the living room :roll2: PMSL
> 
> So of course I yelled for him, but cos of the telly couldn't tell if he'd heard me or not through 2 closed doors, so I went to get the remote and as I turned the sound off on the TV, he rushed into the living room like a little pink lobster covered in foam :lol: On second thoughts change that to very large pink lobser :lol2:.
> 
> He was just about hyperventilating cos he thought I'd fallen down again when he shouted "What"! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Chris(my youngest son) has come home from Scotland today:flrt:
While hes been away I have acquired 5 kittens(foster) and another Sphynx, his face was a picture:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Basilbrush said:


> That's ma girl!!! Now that's some concoction in justifying the carpet burns!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Cheeky!! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Chris(my youngest son) has come home from Scotland today:flrt:
> While hes been away I have acquired 5 kittens(foster) and another Sphynx, his face was a picture:lol2:


I bet it was - did he enjoy himself and what did he think of Eigg?


----------



## urbanhippie

feorag said:


> First of all, is she an 'outdoor' cat - in other words used to going outside? If she is does she have an indoor litter tray for bad weather like this?
> Have you recently changed the litter.
> Is she an only cat or do you have others?
> Are there any other pets, such as dogs?
> 
> This sort of behaviour needs a little more information to try and work out what might be causing it.


 She's an outdoor cat, and as far as I'm aware hasn't had a litter tray. We have no other pets apart from lizards.

My problem is, she's not our cat. We're kind of renting her LOL. The landlady told us nothing about her except she needs to be fed Iams and filtered water. She has a bed in the bathroom, and that's where she 'goes' when she goes indoors. She has access to a catflap all day and night and can go out whenever she chooses.


----------



## Shell195

urbanhippie said:


> She's an outdoor cat, and as far as I'm aware hasn't had a litter tray. We have no other pets apart from lizards.
> 
> My problem is, she's not our cat. We're kind of renting her LOL. The landlady told us nothing about her except she needs to be fed Iams and filtered water. She has a bed in the bathroom, and that's where she 'goes' when she goes indoors. She has access to a catflap all day and night and can go out whenever she chooses.


 
In this weather she needs a litter tray, imagine having to go outside to the loo in Antartica. If I was you I would buy a litter tray and some litter and leave it down for her, Im sure the owner would have done the same


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> In this weather she needs a litter tray, imagine having to go outside to the loo in Antartica. If I was you I would buy a litter tray and some litter and leave it down for her, Im sure the owner would have done the same


:lol2: We sound like a mutual appreciation society, but I agree with Shell.

There's no way that I would want to go outside in these temps to pee let alone stand inches deep in freezing cold snow while I took longer to poo! :gasp:

Get her a litter tray and some litter and I bet she'll use it straight away - if you don't like the idea of having a litter tray in the bathroom (nowhere near her food if she is fed there too!) it's only a short term solution until the snow melts and she can dig holes to do her business in.


----------



## urbanhippie

feorag said:


> :lol2: We sound like a mutual appreciation society, but I agree with Shell.
> 
> There's no way that I would want to go outside in these temps to pee let alone stand inches deep in freezing cold snow while I took longer to poo! :gasp:
> 
> Get her a litter tray and some litter and I bet she'll use it straight away - if you don't like the idea of having a litter tray in the bathroom (nowhere near her food if she is fed there too!) it's only a short term solution until the snow melts and she can dig holes to do her business in.


Okey dokey, will do. Thanks ladies


----------



## feorag

No probs! In the immortal words of Asda "Happy to help" :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Hello........
I am mainly clearing up puppy poop these days!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: How very exciting for you Penny - I'm quite jealous - *NOT! *:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Very nice Penny:lol2: Im sure they are worth it though:flrt:


----------



## ditta

heyyyyyyyyyy im backkkkkkkk ive got a new computer......thanks sis........so expect lots of pointless chitchat on this thread.....lol


----------



## ditta

like my excuse this afternoon for getting up late..............sorry babe im this late getting up but spaghetti needed to have a heart to heart.......he wanted to know why his legs and tail were so long, and not like other cats.................so i told him its because hes a very special boy and part of the pasta family........his genetic build is determined by spaghetti long and thin:lol2:..........cat didnt seem to believe me:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> like my excuse this afternoon for getting up late..............sorry babe im this late getting up but spaghetti needed to have a heart to heart.......he wanted to know why his legs and tail were so long, and not like other cats.................so i told him its because hes a very special boy and part of the pasta family........his genetic build is determined by spaghetti long and thin:lol2:..........cat didnt seem to believe me:lol2:


 <<sniffs the air>> can anyone else smell that?!?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> like my excuse this afternoon for getting up late..............sorry babe im this late getting up but spaghetti needed to have a heart to heart.......he wanted to know why his legs and tail were so long, and not like other cats.................so i told him its because hes a very special boy and part of the pasta family........his genetic build is determined by spaghetti long and thin:lol2:..........cat didnt seem to believe me:lol2:


 
:lol2: Ditta we can expect the thread to take a down turn again then:whistling2: Ooooh no sorry thats Cat not you:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> heyyyyyyyyyy im backkkkkkkk ive got a new computer......thanks sis........so expect lots of pointless chitchat on this thread.....lol


Well you'll get plenty of that on here Ditta - you know that! :lol2:



ditta said:


> like my excuse this afternoon for getting up late..............sorry babe im this late getting up but spaghetti needed to have a heart to heart.......he wanted to know why his legs and tail were so long, and not like other cats.................so i told him its because hes a very special boy and part of the pasta family........his genetic build is determined by spaghetti long and thin:lol2:..........cat didnt seem to believe me:lol2:


Have you ever thought about writing fairy stories for cats??? Think you'd be pretty good at it!

BTW Where's Emma? She's been noticeably absent for the last day or so!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well you'll get plenty of that on here Ditta - you know that! :lol2:
> 
> Have you ever thought about writing fairy stories for cats??? Think you'd be pretty good at it!
> 
> BTW Where's Emma? She's been noticeably absent for the last day or so!


 
I think shes out promoting her panto and last night she was watching casualty.
Josh is back to his old self today:flrt:
Sophie and I went to Asda and gave a lift home to one of the neighbours and his lodger who had a Russian accent which was soooooooooo sexy:mf_dribble:


----------



## ditta

:lol2: eileen are other cats as stupid as ours?????????


----------



## ashley

It hasn't snowed so far today so fingers crossed that's it over! OH is due back from offshore tomorrow so hopefully he doesn't get stuck like last time! He might be better off staying though, as our shower has stopped working and is now only giving us cold water, not good!

I've been looking at kitten breeders and fallen in love with Norwegian Forest Cats and Snowshoes, I need to stop looking at the kitten photos!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Josh is back to his old self today:flrt:


I am so pleased to hear that! :2thumb: I presume no results yet though?

Skye seems back to normal too. Hasn't been sick since Friday night, so no idea what brought that on, but he's OK now too! :2thumb:


ditta said:


> :lol2: eileen are other cats as stupid as ours?????????


Nope! It takes a stupid person to buy a stupid cat! :lol2:

Only joking before I get accused of prejudice against thickies! :lol2:

Ashley - stop looking at cat sites! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Im about just been rather tired lol not had a chance of a lay in at all this weekend...............things are getting hectic with the run up to the panto 

was out yest promoting the panto handing out leaflets and posters and such (dressed as clowns) :whistling2:

Joan the producer chose the clown outfits for us as they were big enought to put on over our clothes :2thumb::lol2:

been rehersing all afternoon been through the hole panto start to finish............still had absent cast members too :devil: wouldnt mind we only have 2 more rehersals until the dress rehersal next sunday.........show opens on the 23rd of jan :devil::devil:


----------



## feorag

As long as you're OK Emma!

Looking forward to Dancing on Ice tonight?? I looked at the TV papers this morning and :gasp: it's a nightmare for me! I'm so pleased I've got recorders!

A new series of "Lark Rise" starts at 8 tonight, a new series of "Wild at Heart" at 8:30, a new series of "Being Human" at 9:30 and then Dancing on Ice results show at 9! And that's not including "Wallander" at 9 which started last week! :gasp: I'm gonna get square eyes!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> As long as you're OK Emma!
> 
> Looking forward to Dancing on Ice tonight?? I looked at the TV papers this morning and :gasp: it's a nightmare for me! I'm so pleased I've got recorders!
> 
> A new series of "Lark Rise" starts at 8 tonight, a new series of "Wild at Heart" at 8:30, a new series of "Being Human" at 9:30 and then Dancing on Ice results show at 9! And that's not including "Wallander" at 9 which started last week! :gasp: I'm gonna get square eyes!!


I know am gutted gonna have to wait on the repeat of being human as will miss the results show if i watch it 

yeah im good just tired and been busy lol 

skunks have just had their supper had to chop that up when i got back in at 5 and im now sat chilling watching dancing on ice :no1::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been asleep:whistling2: Im off to feed the kittens have a bath then gonna watch Wild at heart, I love that program and thought the last series was the final one.
The bloods the vets ran on Josh were inhouse ones for liver/kidney and they came back with normal readings for an old dog.

Its been thawing here all day and now its trying to snow again:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive been asleep:whistling2: Im off to feed the kittens have a bath then gonna watch Wild at heart, I love that program and thought the last series was the final one.
> The bloods the vets ran on Josh were inhouse ones for liver/kidney and they came back with normal readings for an old dog.
> 
> Its been thawing here all day and now its trying to snow again:gasp:


 
yeah we have had snow here again most the day too :devil:

darnt look out and see if it still is snowing or not lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeah we have had snow here again most the day too :devil:
> 
> darnt look out and see if it still is snowing or not lol


 
Its stopped snowing here, it was just a short flurry Im glad to say:2thumb:

Time for "Wild at heart":no1:


----------



## farmercoope

Good first episode of wild at heart! I get addicted to it!


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee i missed alot of it an so did shell i didnt call her honest lol

though its so easy to get into so i wont have a problem gettiing back into it lol


----------



## Shell195

Yes she did:bash:, I recorded it so I can see the bits I missed:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Chris is now staying overnight at his girlfriends, silly boy not checking if the buses were running


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yes she did:bash:, I recorded it so I can see the bits I missed:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> Chris is now staying overnight at his girlfriends, silly boy not checking if the buses were running


 
gawd im dreding lew hiting the teens :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> gawd im dreding lew hiting the teens :lol2:


 
They most definately get worse:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

thanks for that lol 

im watching being human i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed the 1st series 


oh i ordered curry too lol


----------



## Emmaj

we gots snow coming down still


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> I know am gutted gonna have to wait on the repeat of being human as will miss the results show if i watch it


How come you were watching it then? Did you vid it??

I watched Dancing on Ice in follow-up so I could fastforward through all the boring bits and adverts and concentrate on the skating, then Lark Rise in follow-up then Wild at Heart in follow-up and finally Dancing on Ice results. And it only took me less than 3 hours to watch them all!

And Andre's out already and I'm gutted!     

I think he's gorgeous and I loves him and now I'm only going to get to see him when the professionals do a routine. I seem to remember he went out early last year. Actually I think it was unfair of them to give Sinitta such a hard move to do and Sharon easier ones, especially when they knew Sinitta was having problems nailing it - I think it put her at a disadvantage in the skate-off!


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> gawd im dreding lew hiting the teens :lol2:


 Just you wait until he finds a girl he wants to be with permanently. You lose all influence over him and you have to like the girl, or pretend to if you don't want to alienate him.
Remember the saying "a daughter's a daughter all of her life, but a son is your son 'til he gets him a wife".
It's true.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Remember the saying "a daughter's a daughter all of her life, but a son is your son 'til he gets him a wife".
> It's true.


Am I allowed to say 'bollocks' to that Pam?

My mother always used said that to me about my brother and the way I saw it was that was just an excuse for a selfish son!


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Am I allowed to say 'bollocks' to that Pam?
> 
> My mother always used said that to me about my brother and the way I saw it was that was just an excuse for a selfish son!


 You can say bollocks if you want to m'dear:lol2:
I must admit, that now my son has his partner, she's the boss. If I want to invite them over, he has to ask her. If I want to buy something for the house to help them out, I have to see if it's what she likes. He wanted a garden shed but she said no because it would make the garden look untidy. He's no longer just my son, he 'belongs' to her and I have no influence at all over him any more.


----------



## feorag

Yes, my son is very similar,he's very easy going and hates confrontation, so what the wife says tends to go, but he doesn't neglect me the way my brother neglected my mother once he got married and he does ask our advice and listen to what we say.

And as much as Barry's brother's wife tried her hardest to get him away from his mother and alienate her, she never managed to do it. Both Barry and his brother visited their mother every single week, apart from when we were away on holiday. 

And that was my major "weapon" when my mother quoted that to me as an excuse for my brother (which really p*ssed me off actually), because both Barry and Keith were married.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> How come you were watching it then? Did you vid it??
> 
> I watched Dancing on Ice in follow-up so I could fastforward through all the boring bits and adverts and concentrate on the skating, then Lark Rise in follow-up then Wild at Heart in follow-up and finally Dancing on Ice results. And it only took me less than 3 hours to watch them all!
> 
> And Andre's out already and I'm gutted!
> 
> I think he's gorgeous and I loves him and now I'm only going to get to see him when the professionals do a routine. I seem to remember he went out early last year. Actually I think it was unfair of them to give Sinitta such a hard move to do and Sharon easier ones, especially when they knew Sinitta was having problems nailing it - I think it put her at a disadvantage in the skate-off!


 
yeah i know im sorry but i did think sinita was better by far yeah she had a mishap but she covered it well 

i turned straight over but missed the 1st bit of it 


fenwoman said:


> Just you wait until he finds a girl he wants to be with permanently. You lose all influence over him and you have to like the girl, or pretend to if you don't want to alienate him.
> Remember the saying "a daughter's a daughter all of her life, but a son is your son 'til he gets him a wife".
> It's true.


 
pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee dont tell me that yet LOLOLOL


----------



## Emmaj

Argggggggggggggggggggggggggh up for adoption a few skunks..............3 huskies.........2 cats and a 9 year old child any takers ?:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> yeah i know im sorry but i did think sinita was better by far yeah she had a mishap but she covered it well


that was exactly what I said to Barry about the girls having an advantage over the guys. If the celebrity had been the male in that situation there's no way they could have recovered from that manoevre going wrong and would have ended up on the floor! 

Did you see the rip in Andre's trousers? :gasp: I think it hurt him, his face looked a bit pained - unless that was disappointment cos he knew he was going to be voted out.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> that was exactly what I said to Barry about the girls having an advantage over the guys. If the celebrity had been the male in that situation there's no way they could have recovered from that manoevre going wrong and would have ended up on the floor!
> 
> Did you see the rip in Andre's trousers? :gasp: I think it hurt him, his face looked a bit pained - unless that was disappointment cos he knew he was going to be voted out.


 
nah that was an ouch that feckin hurt look but yeah i agree he knew that would cost them as it did 

the only person that saw what was good was emma b 

she voted right


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> Argggggggggggggggggggggggggh up for adoption a few skunks..............3 huskies.........2 cats and a 9 year old child any takers ?:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Can you add a springer and another 2 cats to your list? :lol2:

I missed most of Dancing on Ice because of the darts finals. Must admit I was disappointed when Sinitta went out but would love to hear what Simon Cowell says to her! I think Heather Mills should have gone, cannot stand the woman!


----------



## Shell195

My youngest son has been with his girlfriend for 2 years and even now he asks her things he used to ask me. My eldest son doesnt have a steady girlfriend as hes to much in love with his Xbox 360.
Sophie on the other hand is still very close to me even though shes engaged
Kids, who`d have `em:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I was panicking last Friday night waiting for Andre to come on cos I thought he was gonna end up with heather Mills! I don't think she'll stay in very long because she's not that popular with the public and they do rely on public votes - look at Colleen Nolan last year! :gasp:

I agree Emma that Emma voted right. I know they have to judge on the performance and Sharon made no mistakes, but her routine didn't involve such a difficult manoevre and I think allowance should have been made for that - it's not as if she didn't achieve the movement properly initially.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My youngest son has been with his girlfriend for 2 years and even now he asks her things he used to ask me. My eldest son doesnt have a steady girlfriend as hes to much in love with his Xbox 360.
> Sophie on the other hand is still very close to me even though shes engaged
> Kids, who`d have `em:lol2:


you can have mine if you like :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> you can have mine if you like :lol2:


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo the older they get the worse they are:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: I was panicking last Friday night waiting for Andre to come on cos I thought he was gonna end up with heather Mills! I don't think she'll stay in very long because she's not that popular with the public and they do rely on public votes - look at Colleen Nolan last year! :gasp:
> 
> I agree Emma that Emma voted right. I know they have to judge on the performance and Sharon made no mistakes, but her routine didn't involve such a difficult manoevre and I think allowance should have been made for that - it's not as if she didn't achieve the movement properly initially.


 
but jason gave sharon the worst comments and yet still let sinita go thats sooooooooo annoying 

sinita was so much better than them by far and i cant belive andre has gone  he was amazing with claire buckfield


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo the older they get the worse they are:whistling2:


 
take my cats instead then and all the skunks and huskies too lol :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ashley

Do you remember Jules saying something about the tanker falling onto its side bringing her heating oil? The picture is on the front of the Evening Express and in all the local papers :lol2:

Is anyone going to be watching Glee tomorrow night? I know it's sad but I'm so excited for it!


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Do you remember Jules saying something about the tanker falling onto its side bringing her heating oil? The picture is on the front of the Evening Express and in all the local papers :lol2:
> 
> Is anyone going to be watching Glee tomorrow night? I know it's sad but I'm so excited for it!


 
what channel is it on ? i saw it sdvertised but cant remember where


----------



## Emmaj

we have more snow coming down


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> cant belive andre has gone  he was amazing with claire buckfield


I think he's gorgeous - I just love his little boy face and would like to kiss it and things! :lol2:

I thought his partnership with Claire was great! :2thumb: Dude :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> what channel is it on ? i saw it sdvertised but cant remember where


It's on E4 at 9pm. Did you see the pilot episode? I thought the songs were really good.


----------



## feorag

Julie's tanker Icy weather sparks string of crashes - Evening Express


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I think he's gorgeous - I just love his little boy face and would like to kiss it and things! :lol2:
> 
> I thought his partnership with Claire was great! :2thumb: Dude :lol2:


 
yeah him and claire matched well was a sweet couple 

i have to agree i loveeeeeeee andres accent hee hee 

though i have to say im soooooooo glad daniel got ms dingle hee hee i do like mr wiston tooo the dance he did to angels in the live show i saw was heart stopping and amazing he did it on the ribons :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> It's on E4 at 9pm. Did you see the pilot episode? I thought the songs were really good.


what nights hun? yeah saw them and thought they were brill:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Glee gets a good write-up in the TV Times - so is it worth watching then?

Will I enjoy it?


----------



## Emmaj

right bedtime im dead on my cant see feet as i aint on them so butt lol 

nighty night all :flrt::flrt:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Night Ems - I'm off too in a bit!

Did you like the photo of Purrdy's grandson on Toyah's thread??? he's gorgeous isn't he?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Night Ems - I'm off too in a bit!
> 
> Did you like the photo of Purrdy's grandson on Toyah's thread??? he's gorgeous isn't he?


OMG yes he is lush 

and deffo night nights now :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

ashley said:


> Do you remember Jules saying something about the tanker falling onto its side bringing her heating oil? The picture is on the front of the Evening Express and in all the local papers :lol2:
> 
> Is anyone going to be watching Glee tomorrow night? I know it's sad but I'm so excited for it!


 
Hi all, how is everyone today??? I'll go back and catch up on the last few pages.

Gees, it's been an interesting/entertaining few days. Yep Ashley, you're right, front page news of the local papers, except I havn't seen them yet (as I'm still stuck at home, LOL!!!) but family and friends are keeping copies of them for me.

The removal of the tanker started on Saturday morning at 8.00 a.m. and was finished by 1.00 p.m. There was five fire engines in attendance, police cars, people from the tanker company (Connon Brothers), the recovery truck with big crane attached and a few big diggers. One of the diggers also got a burst pipe so that had to be fixed aswell!!!

But the best bit was that one of the workers from Connon Brothers parked their car at our neighbours house at the other side of our track, thereby blocking him in. This neighbour then went AWOL with the worker and "fisty-cuffs" was just narrowly avoided with intervention by the police.:lol2::lol2::lol2: 

Now, the moral of the story is if women were involved with this then we would have all got together, diplomatically sat down, over a nice cup of tea and ate some cookies, and politely discussed a solution that would have benefited everyone.:lol2:

Anyway, the width of our track has disintegrated by about a metre with a 2ft drop where the tanker lay.:gasp: The farmer came today to sort that out and filled it in and Connon Brothers are going to fix the track as they just happen to be personal friends of the farmer. Thank God!!!

Alls well and that ends well.:lol2::lol2:

I'll just catch up now on the last few pages.

Jules
:whistling2:


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> Julie's tanker Icy weather sparks string of crashes - Evening Express


 
Thanks Eileen, I was just away to search for that link.

That picture was after the tanker had delivered our oil and he was going back up the track on his way out onto the main road!!!

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Night Emma, Im off to bed soon as I have fed the kittens. Saw and commented on Toyahs boy:flrt:
Jules glad they sorted the tanker out eventually:lol2:

Night night Eileen


----------



## feorag

You're welcome Julie! :lol2:

Glad you liked the boy, Shell! :2thumb:

I'm off now too - night everyone!


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Glee gets a good write-up in the TV Times - so is it worth watching then?
> 
> Will I enjoy it?


I'm not sure what kind of programs you enjoy but it's a bit like High School Musical in that it's based in an American high school. The very nice looking teacher mentors the Glee Club and aspires to get them to the international finals or something along those lines. The glee kids are basically the losers and get picked on by the cheerleaders etc. From what I seen of the pilot, it looks to be good and I believe it's popular in the states. Also the cheerleader coach is very funny, I'd watch it just to hear her sarcastic comments!

It's on on Mondays Emma, but I'm not sure if / when the repeats will be on.

We've had no snow all day so fingers crossed there will be none overnight and I may actually get to work tomorrow! It's freezing though and I slipped on the ice on my steps so will have to be careful in the morning or it will be A&E I will be going to, not work!

Night everyone!


----------



## Esarosa

ashley said:


> I'm not sure what kind of programs you enjoy but it's a bit like High School Musical in that it's based in an American high school. The very nice looking teacher mentors the Glee Club and aspires to get them to the international finals or something along those lines. The glee kids are basically the losers and get picked on by the cheerleaders etc. From what I seen of the pilot, it looks to be good and I believe it's popular in the states. Also the cheerleader coach is very funny, I'd watch it just to hear her sarcastic comments!
> 
> It's on on Mondays Emma, but I'm not sure if / when the repeats will be on.
> 
> We've had no snow all day so fingers crossed there will be none overnight and I may actually get to work tomorrow! It's freezing though and I slipped on the ice on my steps so will have to be careful in the morning or it will be A&E I will be going to, not work!
> 
> Night everyone!



Monday 9pm on E4. I've seen the season already and it's fantastic. It's such a feel good show, and the covers are excellent. I'm a definite gleek as they're calling it :blush:. I suppose the high school musical comparison is fair, it's set in a high school & they sing, but they're normally in context i.e rehearsals etc. Or just pure genius moments like Single Ladies..if you watch it you will see what I mean. Like high school musical but for older people I guess. And Mr Schuester is yummy :flrt:

Oh and if you like the show or want to give some of the songs they've covered a listen try : YouTube - LeelooDoyle's Channel

Just click see all from the first box on the right and have a look through. Not all of them are amazing but I must admit I love a lot of them. And normally I hate cover versions.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> My youngest son has been with his girlfriend for 2 years and even now he asks her things he used to ask me. My eldest son doesnt have a steady girlfriend as hes to much in love with his Xbox 360.
> Sophie on the other hand is still very close to me even though shes engaged
> Kids, who`d have `em:lol2:


 i was told on christmas day that my lad is engaged to sarah who i have never even met and last night was shown the ring he has on order:gasp::gasp:

he is 17:gasp::gasp:


he still my baby:gasp::gasp:

wtf:gasp::gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## leggy

norwegian forest kitten nige bought me.


----------



## Esarosa

leggy said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> norwegian forest kitten nige bought me.


Wow how lucky are you? Beautiful cat :flrt:


----------



## ashley

leggy said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> norwegian forest kitten nige bought me.


 
Aww, that's just not fair! So so cute! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Awwww cute kitty:flrt: sooooooooooooo does he not have a name then:whistling2:


----------



## leggy

odin :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> odin :lol2:


 
Cool name:no1: Is he a black smoke or black ? How old is he, stop witholding information woman:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i was told on christmas day that my lad is engaged to sarah who i have never even met and last night was shown the ring he has on order:gasp::gasp:
> 
> he is 17:gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> he still my baby:gasp::gasp:
> 
> wtf:gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 
It wasnt long ago you were telling me about your boy, it seems like he is growing up:whistling2: My youngest tells me as little as possible:bash:
When do you get to interrogate, sorry, meet Sarah ??


----------



## farmercoope

ditta said:


> i was told on christmas day that my lad is engaged to sarah who i have never even met and last night was shown the ring he has on order:gasp::gasp:
> 
> he is 17:gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> he still my baby:gasp::gasp:
> 
> wtf:gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 
And guess what, EVERYONE is invited to the party! Ditta and Cat and holding it!


----------



## leggy

Shell195 said:


> Cool name:no1: Is he a black smoke or black ? How old is he, stop witholding information woman:lol2:


Was sold as [email protected] but his color is changing and not looking white. Will try and get better pics and see what you all think. He is about 16 weeks i think. He is a snuggle bum on speed :lol2: Him and Pingu are a right pair :gasp:


----------



## farmercoope

leggy said:


> Was sold as [email protected] but his color is changing and not looking white. Will try and get better pics and see what you all think. He is about 16 weeks i think. He is a snuggle bum on speed :lol2: Him and Pingu are a right pair :gasp:


I LOVE the name Pingu!! LOL :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> And guess what, EVERYONE is invited to the party! Ditta and Cat and holding it!


They will love you for that :whistling2:



leggy said:


> Was sold as [email protected] but his color is changing and not looking white. Will try and get better pics and see what you all think. He is about 16 weeks i think. He is a snuggle bum on speed :lol2: Him and Pingu are a right pair :gasp:


 :gasp: I cant see any white on him


----------



## ditta

farmercoope said:


> And guess what, EVERYONE is invited to the party! Ditta and Cat and holding it!


 
ermmmmmmmmmmmm no joe get it right you invited yourself to the party that wasnt even gonna be held before you suggested it lol:lol2:

and shell, i dont know wen im meeting her they are off to london for the weekend for his birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!his birthday is when we spoil him not her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ermmmmmmmmmmmm no joe get it right you invited yourself to the party that wasnt even gonna be held before you suggested it lol:lol2:
> 
> and shell, i dont know wen im meeting her they are off to london for the weekend for his birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!his birthday is when we spoil him not her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gasp:


Not anymoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:lol2:

Chris is my baby and its very hard to give them up to someone else, his girlfriends family want him to go and live in Scotland, they already have 13 kids so why do they need mine:bash:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> wtf:gasp::gasp:


I thought that too! 17!!! :gasp:



leggy said:


> norwegian forest kitten nige bought me.


He looks a lovely kitten. As Shell says we need more information - where did you get him?


leggy said:


> Was sold as [email protected] but his color is changing and not looking white.


No way is he a black and white. He looks like a black smoke to me - you can see the silver coming through in his roots! I'm wondering was the breeder a novice? 

I remember a friend of mine tried to register a black kitten from her first Maine **** litter as a black and white because it had a white locket :lol:


----------



## Emmaj

Ali Odin is beautiful 

hee hee pingu has a new partner in crime :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

When I went to bed last night I was kept awake as Harley spotted a spider web making outside the window and decided it was his. He kept growling and warning the other cats off. Dennis and Harley then decided to both get in bed with me but everytime I moved Harley pounced on me. All this disruption then woke Steve up and he had to be up at 4.45 am for work. Im a bit tired today:lol2:
Ive just cleaned the house and all the rodents cages so now I just have the hogs to do but first I have to feed the dogs, then the kittens


----------



## Emmaj

i just had left overs of last nights take away for dinner skunks were trying to pinch my chapaties...........im sure they were talking with the cats to seek their help as they joined in too :devil::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Its been snowing lightly all morning:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

we have had a mix of light and heavy here all morn..............dont think its stopped at all 

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Basilbrush

Hey All,

Temps have risen to 2 degs today - WHOO HOOO!!!

Managed to get out and get some food shopping in this morning. Great to get out and see life - "cabin fever" was slowly setting in.:lol2:

What a gorgeous little kitty Odin is, absolutely beautiful. Would agree with Eileen, a Black Smoke. A Christmas pressie???

Well - only two weeks to go until I get my new snakies!!! Can't wait. All boas!!!

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

its awful having to wait for something i dont envy you :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just cleaned the house and all the rodents cages so now I just have the hogs to do but first I have to feed the dogs, then the kittens


I've just done my boys out too. I usually take the cage into the garden, spray it with cleaner and then hose it down, but it would never dry in this weather, so I've had to make do with spraying and sponging this morning! :roll:

The snow here has melted at an incredible rate and from having about 6" in heigh on our garden table, most of the edges have gone and there's about 2" in the middle. All the snow covering the pond has melted and I can now see large areas of grass on the lawn, so it melted fast yesterday.

I e-mailed the guy whose chalet we rent yesterday telling him that I haven't sent the deposit and confirmed the booking cos of Skye and the cats and asked him if anyone contacts him requesting any of the weeks we've got provisionally booked to e-mail me and we'll make a decision and he's e-mailed me this morning to say he's already turned down a few enquiries for those weeks including 2 yesterday morning! :gasp:

He wasn't complaining and said he would e-mail me when the next person enquires for those weeks, but it looks like tonight we're gonna have to sit down and make a decision, cos it's not fair on the guy!


----------



## Emmaj

we still have some snow coming down


----------



## feorag

Said it before and I'll say it again - you live in the wrong place! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Said it before and I'll say it again - you live in the wrong place! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


god dont i know lol blooming tell me about it ha ha ha :devil:


----------



## leggy

feorag said:


> I thought that too! 17!!! :gasp:
> 
> He looks a lovely kitten. As Shell says we need more information - where did you get him?
> No way is he a black and white. He looks like a black smoke to me - you can see the silver coming through in his roots! I'm wondering was the breeder a novice?
> 
> I remember a friend of mine tried to register a black kitten from her first Maine **** litter as a black and white because it had a white locket :lol:


hes was on the classifieds on here awhile ago.


----------



## feorag

Oh I see - I never go into classified nowadays, cos it makes me so mad when I see puppies/kittens being offered at far too young an age or cats colours misidentified etc and if you comment you get b*llocked so I stay out of there now!

Just had a look though and at her website and I have to say I would have thought she should be able to identify her colours properly!


----------



## leggy

Im going to get more pics in better light so you get a better look at him : victory: I dont raely mind as i loves him any way :flrt:


----------



## feorag

If you bought him as a pet then he could be sky blue pink with yellow dots on, you'll love him just the same. :2thumb: 

I just think breeders that present a 'professional' front should at the very least be able to inform people of the correct colour of the cat and we all know that a black and white cat is black and white - patches of black and patches of white. It's not black with white roots - that's a smoke, cos the roots are actually silver. That's what messes up cat pedigrees is wrongly identified kittens are sold for breeding.

Can you see any patches of white on him or is the 'white' at the roots of each individual hair? Cos that's what I'm seeing on the photograph!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If you bought him as a pet then he could be sky blue pink with yellow dots on, you'll love him just the same. :2thumb:
> 
> I just think breeders that present a 'professional' front should at the very least be able to inform people of the correct colour of the cat and we all know that a black and white cat is black and white - patches of black and patches of white. It's not black with white roots - that's a smoke, cos the roots are actually silver. That's what messes up cat pedigrees is wrongly identified kittens are sold for breeding.
> 
> Can you see any patches of white on him or is the 'white' at the roots of each individual hair? Cos that's what I'm seeing on the photograph!


 
Me too:whistling2:


----------



## leggy

No white patches at all think the silver might be spreading though.


----------



## feorag

I've pm'd the girl and am talking to her about the colour. I thought maybe the white mother was masking smoke, but she says not. She thought the kittens could be smoke, but apparently one NFC breeder told her they were black and white (and wouldn't I like to know who that was!!) another one told her they might change and just be black.


----------



## Shell195

I cant even find the original advert for the kitten:lol2: Eileen ace detective:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL - I just searched "Norwegian forest kitten" and got about 4 threads - dead easy!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL - I just searched "Norwegian forest kitten" and got about 4 threads - dead easy!!! :lol2:


 
Well I searched Mainecoon kitten and got nothing up, I wonder why:blush:
My brain was thinking NFC but my hands typed MC:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Well I searched Mainecoon kitten and got nothing up, I wonder why:blush:
> My brain was thinking NFC but my hands typed MC:whistling2:


PMSL cos I did exactly the same and got that little 18 week old Maine **** kitten that doesn't look much like a **** to me and thought it was odd - then I realised Leggy's kitten was a NFC! :blush:


----------



## izzey

Thankyou Eileen for your help have now sorted it out and will re register both kittens as smoke the mistake was on mums side
Leggy Odin looks like he has settled well


----------



## feorag

No probs! Just glad we could get it sorted out and yes, he looks well settled and is a lovely boy!


----------



## Shell195

New photos on the handreared kittens and New Sphynx threads :flrt:


----------



## sundia

pffft!!

my vet today opened saskias basket and TIPPED her out onto the table ... not even slowly... just tipped it so that the opening was facing the table and then banged on the back to make her fall out (shes got stitches).... THEN when she had finished she was putting her in the basket said "in you go manky" put her in first (head first) meaning she couldnt turn round coz of her lampshade and then put her blanket half on top of her and shut it :/


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> pffft!!
> 
> my vet today opened saskias basket and TIPPED her out onto the table ... not even slowly... just tipped it so that the opening was facing the table and then banged on the back to make her fall out (shes got stitches).... THEN when she had finished she was putting her in the basket said "in you go manky" put her in first (head first) meaning she couldnt turn round coz of her lampshade and then put her blanket half on top of her and shut it :/


 
Id have shut him in the basket if any vet treated any of my pets like that:bash:


----------



## feorag

Me too and then I would have asked the vet why they were in that profession if they couldn't show compassion to an animal!

And then I would change my vet!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> When I went to bed last night I was kept awake as Harley spotted a spider web making outside the window and decided it was his. He kept growling and warning the other cats off. Dennis and Harley then decided to both get in bed with me but everytime I moved Harley pounced on me. All this disruption then woke Steve up and he had to be up at 4.45 am for work. Im a bit tired today:lol2:
> Ive just cleaned the house and all the rodents cages so now I just have the hogs to do but first I have to feed the dogs, then the kittens


 Oh dear. Harley keeping you both awake won't do at all. I am a very bad sleeper and often stay awake all night reading a book especially if my back is paining me badly. I think he should come here cos he won't disturb me.


----------



## fenwoman

sundia said:


> pffft!!
> 
> my vet today opened saskias basket and TIPPED her out onto the table ... not even slowly... just tipped it so that the opening was facing the table and then banged on the back to make her fall out (shes got stitches).... THEN when she had finished she was putting her in the basket said "in you go manky" put her in first (head first) meaning she couldnt turn round coz of her lampshade and then put her blanket half on top of her and shut it :/


 And how long will his black eye and swollen nose take to heal do you think?
I would be making a complaint to the RCVS and taking my custom elsewhere if my vet had done something like that. Luckily, Dave is one of the best vets I've ever had and so it would never arise.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Oh dear. Harley keeping you both awake won't do at all. I am a very bad sleeper and often stay awake all night reading a book especially if my back is paining me badly. I think he should come here cos he won't disturb me.


 
That just isnt going to happen Pam:whistling2:Have you seen the new photos of them both together?


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> That just isnt going to happen Pam:whistling2:Have you seen the new photos of them both together?


 Yup, seen the pictures. Poor Dennis looks ever so upset at having to share his home with that ugly Russian chap:lol2:
I have Dennis's photo right on the wall by my PC and blow kisses to it every time I'm online. I reelly luffs Dennis.:flrt: <3 <3


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Yup, seen the pictures. Poor Dennis looks ever so upset at having to share his home with that ugly Russian chap:lol2:
> I have Dennis's photo right on the wall by my PC and blow kisses to it every time I'm online. I reelly luffs Dennis.:flrt:<3<3


 
Awww poor Harley. Im not going to tell Dennis what you said or he will get a bighead:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Is that to match his big lugs and bug eyes?? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Is that to match his big lugs and bug eyes?? :lol2:


 
PMSL:roll2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Is that to match his big lugs and bug eyes?? :lol2:


and his lovely big moobs <kiss kiss>


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Id have shut him in the basket if any vet treated any of my pets like that:bash:





feorag said:


> Me too and then I would have asked the vet why they were in that profession if they couldn't show compassion to an animal!
> 
> And then I would change my vet!





fenwoman said:


> And how long will his black eye and swollen nose take to heal do you think?
> I would be making a complaint to the RCVS and taking my custom elsewhere if my vet had done something like that. Luckily, Dave is one of the best vets I've ever had and so it would never arise.


i was a bit like :O:O:O:O 

its not the normal vet ... i normally have the guy but it was the gal... if i get her next monday and she does it again i will say something


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> and his lovely big moobs <kiss kiss>


:lol2: I forgot all about the big boobies Pam! :lol2:



sundia said:


> its not the normal vet ... i normally have the guy but it was the gal... if i get her next monday and she does it again i will say something


If it was me I'd ask for another vet. If your vet practice has more than one vet you are entitled to request your appointment with a specific vet or say that you don't want a particular vet. I wouldn't let that woman anywhere near my cat again!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: I forgot all about the big boobies Pam! :lol2:
> 
> If it was me I'd ask for another vet. If your vet practice has more than one vet you are entitled to request your appointment with a specific vet or say that you don't want a particular vet. I wouldn't let that woman anywhere near my cat again!


 
have to agree with eileen 

if a vet had done that to one of my animals i would be up on an assault charge now 

no one bad handles my child or my animal kids cos it gets their mumma soooooo mad :devil::2thumb:


----------



## Stavros88

Dogs rule!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Stavros88 said:


> Dogs rule!!!!


 
nice of you to inform us of that

many of us do already know as we own dogs as well as cats :2thumb:

but thank you :no1:


----------



## farmercoope

Stavros88 said:


> Dogs rule!!!!


You drool


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> You drool


 
Have you been spying on people again joe :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Emmaj said:


> Have you been spying on people again joe :lol2:


You got me!!!


----------



## Emmaj

farmercoope said:


> You got me!!!


i bet your forgot the camera again as well for pic proof didnt ya :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

sundia said:


> i was a bit like :O:O:O:O
> 
> its not the normal vet ... i normally have the guy but it was the gal... *if i get her next monday and she does it again i will say something*



Don't give her a chance to do it again. Just say 'Excuse me just give me a moment to open the carrier properly so I can get her out more easily'.

One of the vets at the practise tried to use this method with Libby I asked him what he thought he was playing at, as all he needed to do was open the door and she would come straight out. Got a rather dirty look but he opened the door and out she popped no problems at all. If she had been awkward I would have unclipped the sides and lifted the top off. No need to tap them out vertically, even if it does cause them no harm. Just unecessary.


And to the person saying dogs rule...Dogs may be awesome but the cat is definitely the one who 'rules' this roost. The dog just does as the cat instructs and knows her place.

Gotta love bossy cats :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

sundia said:


> i was a bit like :O:O:O:O
> 
> its not the normal vet ... i normally have the guy but it was the gal... if i get her next monday and she does it again i will say something


 When you go on Monday, why not just tell the receptionist that you won't see the female vet as she was rough with your cat and that you'll only see one of the others. If enough people make a point of mentioning her rough handling of their pets, she might get told off and made to mend her ways. If everyone is too scared to mention it, don't want to cause a fuss etc, she just carries on upsetting people and causing upset and pain to animals. Make a fuss for the sake of all the other animals she handles in future.


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Don't give her a chance to do it again. Just say 'Excuse me just give me a moment to open the carrier properly so I can get her out more easily'.
> 
> One of the vets at the practise tried to use this method with Libby I asked him what he thought he was playing at, as all he needed to do was open the door and she would come straight out. Got a rather dirty look but he opened the door and out she popped no problems at all. If she had been awkward I would have unclipped the sides and lifted the top off. No need to tap them out vertically, even if it does cause them no harm. Just unecessary.
> 
> 
> And to the person saying dogs rule...Dogs may be awesome but the cat is definitely the one who 'rules' this roost. The dog just does as the cat instructs and knows her place.
> 
> Gotta love bossy cats :flrt:


 
lol katie in my house its the skunks that rule the roost............cats second in command and the dogs do as the skunks and cats tell them :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Stavros88 said:


> Dogs rule!!!!


Trying to get your post count up???



Emmaj said:


> nice of you to inform us of that
> 
> many of us do already know as we own dogs as well as cats :2thumb:
> 
> but thank you :no1:


Totally agree!


----------



## Basilbrush

It never rains but it poors..............

Slight panic stations here - my beautiful show pony Gwen (Welsh Section A) went into an absolute blind panic last night at the livery yard when snow slid down the roof and made a heck of a noise sending all the ponies in that stable block sky high.

She was found lying on her side this morning, completely tangled up in her rug, severe swelling to the face and neck, lost two front teeth, lacerated tongue, looks like she has done 12 rounds with Mike Tyson and has a shut right eye, and *severely* traumatised. They don't know if there is any broken bones in the face yet as the swelling is *so* bad. She had steroid injections to try and keep the swelling down, antibiotic injection to cover any possibility of infection, and sedated. She cannot breathe through the right nostril but has free airway to the left thankfully. It seems no damage to the eye, which had to be prised open for checking over.:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

She went downhill breathing wise this afternoon when the swelling in the windpipe area inflammed even more so the vet was called out and more steriod injections and pain killers given. She was stable again.

What a shock when I saw her - her poor wee head was hanging down limp in between her shoulders and she was just in total shock, standing still not moving. Thankfully the guys acted very quickly and quietly when they found her at 6.00 a.m. this morning and they cut off her rug before the vet and myself was called out. They got her standing up and relatively settled before the damage was visible.:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

The boys are keeping hourly checks on her until tomorrow morning when the vet will visit again and take it from there...............

Jules


----------



## leggy

Stavros88 said:


> Dogs rule!!!!


Not in my house. My cats put my dogs in place :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG Julie - that sounds dreadful - poor girl!

She must have really gone berserk to do that much damage! Are they sure it was just snow coming off the roof - how do they know this if they only found her in that state this morning??? How do they know the noise was so loud that all the ponies went sky high??


----------



## fenwoman

Basilbrush said:


> It never rains but it poors..............
> 
> Slight panic stations here - my beautiful show pony Gwen (Welsh Section A) went into an absolute blind panic last night at the livery yard when snow slid down the roof and made a heck of a noise sending all the ponies in that stable block sky high.
> 
> She was found lying on her side this morning, completely tangled up in her rug, severe swelling to the face and neck, lost two front teeth, lacerated tongue, looks like she has done 12 rounds with Mike Tyson and has a shut right eye, and *severely* traumatised. They don't know if there is any broken bones in the face yet as the swelling is *so* bad. She had steroid injections to try and keep the swelling down, antibiotic injection to cover any possibility of infection, and sedated. She cannot breathe through the right nostril but has free airway to the left thankfully. It seems no damage to the eye, which had to be prised open for checking over.:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> She went downhill breathing wise this afternoon when the swelling in the windpipe area inflammed even more so the vet was called out and more steriod injections and pain killers given. She was stable again.
> 
> What a shock when I saw her - her poor wee head was hanging down limp in between her shoulders and she was just in total shock, standing still not moving. Thankfully the guys acted very quickly and quietly when they found her at 6.00 a.m. this morning and they cut off her rug before the vet and myself was called out. They got her standing up and relatively settled before the damage was visible.:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> The boys are keeping hourly checks on her until tomorrow morning when the vet will visit again and take it from there...............
> 
> Jules


 My god that's terrible. Poor girl. Don't they leave a radio on in the stable block? I find it helps in times of fireworks, shooting in the field and stuff . I had one for the aviary block and one for the goat shed.
Hope she recovers.
What will they do in future?Will they sweep the snow off?


----------



## Basilbrush

The snow had disappeared completely from the roof and lying on the ground. It had been thawing out yesterday so it had been seen then sliding off the roof.

Another update from the vet at teatime there - it will be a week she reckons before she can eat hay etc, so it will be bran mashes, sugarbeet soaked etc., and to be fed by hand. This will ensure she will get some fluid in her. I can't begin to imagine the weight she will loose.

John gave me an update also saying that she was looking a little interested and alert and having a nosing about her stable, maybe looking for food etc., so that's sounds a little hopeful.

The vet also gave her an injection to try and draw the fluid out from the facial area.

It just shows you how resiliant animals are.

Just away to take Shelley to her Duke of Edinburgh training - be back in 30 minutes or so.: victory:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

The other ponies were all skittish Eileen aswell but unfortunately it was Gwen that came off the worst. She is a very show Section A with the nature to match it - can be very flight/temperamental at times, and she does react this way when something frightens her. Showing her can be very interesting!!!!!!!

Jules


----------



## ditta

im sorry for youre ponys trouble, poor wee thing, i shit myself wen the snow slid of our roof a few weeks ago i thought someone was up there!!!!

well snuffy, chuffys widow has gone to middlesborough today to be introdeuced to new cage mates, she is missing chuffy so much we have had to make the desicion to rehome her, but she has gone to kodikera and as everyone knows this is the best place for her....thanks neil and deb:flrt:

had my blood taken at docs yesterday.....3 bloody vials.......got a call from doctor today to say previous blood tests on my liver have shown high levels again so i gotta go and have another scan on my liver..............im tee-total and have been for over 20 years but the levels that are high are the ones they see in alcohol abuse!!!!!!!!!!!!

cat has gone to her first zumba class tonight so im home alone:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG Julie - that sounds dreadful - poor girl!

She must have really gone berserk to do that much damage! Are they sure it was just snow coming off the roof - how do they know this if they only found her in that state this morning??? How do they know the noise was so loud that all the ponies went sky high??


----------



## Basilbrush

Thanks everyone for your get well thoughts. Will keep you posted when I go out and see her tomorrow.

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

eeeeeeeeeks shizer julie 

hope she is okies and pulls through this poor thing


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> had my blood taken at docs yesterday.....3 bloody vials.......got a call from doctor today to say previous blood tests on my liver have shown high levels again so i gotta go and have another scan on my liver..............im tee-total and have been for over 20 years but the levels that are high are the ones they see in alcohol abuse!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cat has gone to her first zumba class tonight so im home alone:lol2:


Ditta my aunt never drank (wasn't teetotal as such but rarely drank) and she developed liver problems like 30 years ago! They said she had sclerosis that is usually assumed to be as a result of alcohol abuse!

Let's know what they say and WTF is zumba??? :lol2:

Emma, did you see Sinitta on "this Morning" yesterday? She said that that frog manoevre they'd struggled with all week and had repeatedly asked for it to be taken out of their routine. She said they spent a whole day working on that one move and in 20 attempts they nailed it twice! Eventually it was agreed to change it to a 'roll up' move which they tried and got perfect every time and then the day before the show they were told the frog was back in, so they apparently had no choice! I think that was so unfair!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ditta my aunt never drank (wasn't teetotal as such but rarely drank) and she developed liver problems like 30 years ago! They said she had sclerosis that is usually assumed to be as a result of alcohol abuse!
> 
> Let's know what they say and WTF is zumba??? :lol2:
> 
> Emma, did you see Sinitta on "this Morning" yesterday? She said that that frog manoevre they'd struggled with all week and had repeatedly asked for it to be taken out of their routine. She said they spent a whole day working on that one move and in 20 attempts they nailed it twice! Eventually it was agreed to change it to a 'roll up' move which they tried and got perfect every time and then the day before the show they were told the frog was back in, so they apparently had no choice! I think that was so unfair!


 
i didnt catch that no  i dont think she should have gone full stop sharon was robotic at least sinita flowed and danced on the ice well


----------



## feorag

Exactly!! And there was no way that Sharon had such a difficult manoevre to do in her routine, so to go out purely on that one mistake I think was the pits!

After all if they'd left it out of the routine, she wouldn't have been out - plain and simple.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Exactly!! And there was no way that Sharon had such a difficult manoevre to do in her routine, so to go out purely on that one mistake I think was the pits!
> 
> After all if they'd left it out of the routine, she wouldn't have been out - plain and simple.


 
exactly 

i think they were all scared of sharon being as she threatened jason with being in the dressing room next door to him lol


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

she is a scarey woman though when she glares especially LOL


----------



## feorag

And a big 'un!! :lol2:

Well I think I'm off to bed now. Got my Blue cross talk tomorrow and apart from doing a bit of research I haven't worked out exactly what I'm gonna do yet, so will have to work it all out tomorrow! :roll:


----------



## fenwoman

Tabby before and after pics.
Tabby 2009.









Jan 2010 now.


----------



## Basilbrush

Fenwoman - what's the story with Tabby?? Poor wee toot, he's a scrap of nothing a year ago and look at him now!!! What a lush coat and a happy cat.:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> Fenwoman - what's the story with Tabby?? Poor wee toot, he's a scrap of nothing a year ago and look at him now!!! What a lush coat and a happy cat.:2thumb:
> 
> Jules


 
tabby was brought to me another forum member managed to get her from her neighbour she had already had 3 litters of kittens and had/was still feeding the other litter but the owner (not person who brought her) kept the kittens even though they were 4/5 wks old 

i couldnt keep tabby here so were going down pams way to see nerys and took tabby down with me as pam said she could take her in down there 

tabby was approx 8-10 monthish old had had 3 litters of kittens and in an appauling state she was so thin was at risk of mastitus as she was still filling with milk with no babies suckling off her 

pam has done a fantastic job with tabby she had her spayed, jabbed keeps her flea and wormed so she can actually be a cat now instead of a baby making neglected animal 


with the state that she was in we did really think she may end up having to be put to sleep 

but as you can see from the pics that didnt happen the 1st pic dosnt show how bad tabby really was she was a skeleton with a fur coat on


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell Pam, she looks fabulous!! It really highlight how pathetically thin she was when you see her now! Well done you! :notworthy:

Well another dreich, wet, miserable day up here today - I've had to have my lights on all day cos I can't see a bally thing!


----------



## freekygeeky

well done fen!!

Tom has an appointment at 4 - to check out his thinnesss ill let you know how it goes when i get back!


----------



## leggy

My 3 puddy tats are having there op monday :sad: I know it needs doing as dont want kittens but still worried .

Fen the cat looks so much better now :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

note to self 
STOP LOOKING AT WOoDGREEN WEBSITE

WANT
Rehoming Cats - Wood Green Animal Shelters
Rehoming Cats - Wood Green Animal Shelters
Rehoming Cats - Wood Green Animal Shelters
Rehoming Cats - Wood Green Animal Shelters
Rehoming Cats - Wood Green Animal Shelters


----------



## feorag

Yes, Gina - you must!!! :bash:

Leggy, I'm sure they all be fine - can't remember though are they all boys?


----------



## Basilbrush

Hey All,

Just back from work and heard from the vets. Gwen is doing a little better when they visited her this morning. Her breathing is slightly better, swelling has started to show on the left hand side of her face now - it's her right-hand side that looks like its taken a heavy beating and her right eye is still shut, but overall she is grotesquely swollen. She has managed to drink a little and managed to suck up a little of the heated mash she got for breakfast through her swollen lips and muzzle - ahhhhh bless. God, she's trying at least that's something.

But if she doesn't start eating by tomorrow it will be another vet visit with more injections to remove the fluid retention caused by the swelling. The injections to remove the fluid retention actually makes her thirsty so she will drink more - which is obviously good. It will obviously help more with her breathing and then hopefully she will eat better. She will also be getting another antibiotic injection tomorrow.

We're just about to go over and see to Gwen and see if we can get the medicine (Bute - pain-killers) down by hand-feeding her.

I'll take some photos of her as I've just never seen anything like the swelling at all in my life on an animal before. It's really quite shocking and you almost have to prepare yourself mentally to deal with it.

_Leggy_ - thanks for the story about Tabby, poor puss, but now after TLC from Fen and she looks glorious, nice one Fen.:2thumb:

_Freeky Geeky_ - fatal if you go to animal shelters, what CUTIES though especially the ickle timid tortie kittie, see that it's reserved.......hmmmm not by you per chance??? LOL!!!

Jules


----------



## freekygeeky

Basilbrush said:


> -
> 
> _Freeky Geeky_ - fatal if you go to animal shelters, what CUTIES though especially the ickle timid tortie kittie, see that it's reserved.......hmmmm not by you per chance??? LOL!!!
> 
> Jules


nop 


lol


Just got back from the vets!!

Tom - is fine, she suggests worming him again but as he is now he is fine, and weighing 4.21kg

Simba was weighed as im sure he is tooo fat lol!!! - he weghed 4.91kg is that too much for a 9 month old?
She also suggested somethign calle d(i think) ova or ava ? a female hormone for him?


----------



## Charlibob

eeeek I need help from catty people :lol2:
My boyfriend just text me saying if I want I can get a kitten to keep me company, he works horrible shifts 12-10pm, 5-midnight etc 4-6 times a week and I get really lonely :blush:

But I have a bit of problem, what would a kitten be like with guinea pigs? I have 2 now (I posted before about mine being lonely and I think a couple of ladies from this thread replied) as my boyfriend got Florence a friend (Felicity) for me for christmas. They live in the kitchen and this is where the problem starts I live in an open plan upside down house! So my ground floor has the bedrooms and bathroom and the only doors in the house, so couldn't really keep the kitten out of the kitchen. The next floor is just a huge kitchen and the next floor the living room, if you understand what I mean, they're quite weird houses. Would the kitten need to kept away from them? I can't put the girls in the spare room as there cage is huge and I have indoor rabbit in that room in huge cage as well. 

Also what could I do with kitten when I'm out of the house? Would it leave them be? Could I put the kitten in my bedroom? Can they be crate trained like a dog (I've never heard of that tho!)? I've never had a cat before so sorry if the questions are a bit stupid :blush:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> Tom - is fine, she suggests worming him again but as he is now he is fine, and weighing 4.21kg
> 
> Simba was weighed as im sure he is tooo fat lol!!! - he weghed 4.91kg is that too much for a 9 month old?
> She also suggested somethign calle d(i think) ova or ava ? a female hormone for him?


Tom - told you so! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Simba - that depends on what build he is - if he's a big cat then that's not too heavy, but you might need to watch that he doesn't keep putting weight on as he will still be growing a little.

Ovarid is the female birth control pill and it is supposed to be good for aggression, but be warned as a male neuter he will put weight on as he will eat for England when he's on it!

Julie hope you can manage to get something into Gwen - fingers crossed!

Charliebob - I would have thought that if you got a very young kitten it could be taught to respect and interact safely with your guinea pigs, but I feel it might depend on the kitten itself whether you can achieve that.

As long as the guinea pigs are safely housed and the cat can't get into them, they should be safe anyway?

I sold a kitten to a family who had a dwarf hamster living in a rotastak on the living room floor and I warned them that my breed was an intelligent breed and if she was determined to have the hamster she would work out a way to get it. She did! She stuck her paw down one of the open ended tubes and scooped it out. fortunately it ran off under the chair and they realised what had happened and rescued it! Then they moved it!!!

My breed are know to have a high prey drive and be excellent hunters, but none of my cats has ever hunted because my garden is catproofed so they don't have the freedom to do that. A few years ago I handreared 2 red squirrel babies from when they were tiny 2 week old semi-bald critters. I put them in my kitten pen in my bedroom and allowed the cats to roam around them and sit on the bed and watch while I fed them. They all accepted them as members of the family (I had 7 cats at that time ranging from 9 to 15 year old) and the squirrels ran amok, jumping on the cats and running underneath them and not one cat even attempted to swipe them or touch them. So I think it depends on the cat. I'm sure a kitten can be taught to leave them alone.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Tom - told you so! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> hehe
> 
> Simba - that depends on what build he is - if he's a big cat then that's not too heavy, but you might need to watch that he doesn't keep putting weight on as he will still be growing a little.
> 
> he is a small cat, well the same size as scooby and tom, which arent big cats...
> its mostly his belly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i woudl say an avaage cat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belly
> 
> Ovarid is the female birth control pill and it is supposed to be good for aggression, but be warned as a male neuter he will put weight on as he will eat for England when he's on it!
> 
> hmmmm maybe not so good...... lol. fail


hmmmmm


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Charliebob - I would have thought that if you got a very young kitten it could be taught to respect and interact safely with your guinea pigs, but I feel it might depend on the kitten itself whether you can achieve that.
> 
> As long as the guinea pigs are safely housed and the cat can't get into them, they should be safe anyway?
> 
> I sold a kitten to a family who had a dwarf hamster living in a rotastak on the living room floor and I warned them that my breed was an intelligent breed and if she was determined to have the hamster she would work out a way to get it. She did! She stuck her paw down one of the open ended tubes and scooped it out. fortunately it ran off under the chair and they realised what had happened and rescued it! Then they moved it!!!
> 
> My breed are know to have a high prey drive and be excellent hunters, but none of my cats has ever hunted because my garden is catproofed so they don't have the freedom to do that. A few years ago I handreared 2 red squirrel babies from when they were tiny 2 week old semi-bald critters. I put them in my kitten pen in my bedroom and allowed the cats to roam around them and sit on the bed and watch while I fed them. They all accepted them as members of the family (I had 7 cats at that time ranging from 9 to 15 year old) and the squirrels ran amok, jumping on the cats and running underneath them and not one cat even attempted to swipe them or touch them. So I think it depends on the cat. I'm sure a kitten can be taught to leave them alone.


The piggies are in one of these:
Guinea Pig & Rabbit Cage Maxi XXL - Great deals on rodent accessories at zooplus

It will be a kitten hopefully around 13/14 weeks, thats the correct age for a cat leave its mum??

Before I came on here asking about persians but I've read into them and the breed related problems and no longer want one, we had bulldogs as a child and I saw how hard it can be for them with the squashed up faces! 

I like quite chunky cats and want a really cuddly breed, my boyfriend says it must me a pedigree thats his only thing as he doesn't just want a normal moggy. Any recommendations?

It won't be allowed outdoors, I think its far too dangerous out there for puddy cats with people hurting them and cars, I also live a 5 minute walk from the motorway!


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> The piggies are in one of these:
> Guinea Pig & Rabbit Cage Maxi XXL - Great deals on rodent accessories at zooplus
> 
> It will be a kitten hopefully around 13/14 weeks, thats the correct age for a cat leave its mum??
> 
> Before I came on here asking about persians but I've read into them and the breed related problems and no longer want one, we had bulldogs as a child and I saw how hard it can be for them with the squashed up faces!
> 
> I like quite chunky cats and want a really cuddly breed, my boyfriend says it must me a pedigree thats his only thing as he doesn't just want a normal moggy. Any recommendations?
> 
> It won't be allowed outdoors, I think its far too dangerous out there for puddy cats with people hurting them and cars, I also live a 5 minute walk from the motorway!


Do you want short hair or long (semi long) hair. Chunky cats tend to be British, but they have a reputation of being 'stand offish' and not being particularly cuddly cats. That's not to say that you might not end up with a cuddly cat, but they are known as a breed for that. 

After British you go into foreign, which are finer, more lithe cats and then you're into the Burmese, Orientals and Siamese which have very definite breed characteristics. Orientals and Siamese will be too thin for you. Burmese are not thin cats - in fact their breed standard says they have to be 'deceptively heavy' in other words heavier than they look as they are a very solid cat. They are very inter-active with their owners and most of them enjoy being cuddled, but they have a very loud raucous voice and are extremely naughty cats - they're actually known as the 'hooligans of the cat world' :lol2:

If you want chunky and cuddly and inter-active then you need to look in the semi-longhair section at cats like Birmans, Ragdolls, Turkish Vans, Maine *****, NFCs etc. My somalis are in there too, but they aren't as chunky as the others because they derive from the Abyssinian which is a foreign type cat - the temperament is similar though. As they are semi-longhaired _most_ of the breeds have a silky coat that doesn't tend to knot like the persians do, so they don't need daily grooming. Truth of the matter is that I hardly ever groom my Somalis, but some of the others have a softer coat which will knot if not groomed regularly.

Here is the website for the Semi Longhair Cat Association, which I was a founder committee member of and this link will take you to all the breeds so you can find out for yourself what their characteristics are. Index to the six semi long hair breeds

However, if you want a short haired cat, then British, some of the foreigns such as Bengals are a chunkier cat or Burmese come nearest to what you are asking for.


----------



## Esarosa

Charlibob said:


> The piggies are in one of these:
> Guinea Pig & Rabbit Cage Maxi XXL - Great deals on rodent accessories at zooplus
> 
> It will be a kitten hopefully around 13/14 weeks, thats the correct age for a cat leave its mum??
> 
> Before I came on here asking about persians but I've read into them and the breed related problems and no longer want one, we had bulldogs as a child and I saw how hard it can be for them with the squashed up faces!
> 
> I like quite chunky cats and want a really cuddly breed, my boyfriend says it must me a pedigree thats his only thing as he doesn't just want a normal moggy. Any recommendations?
> 
> It won't be allowed outdoors, I think its far too dangerous out there for puddy cats with people hurting them and cars, I also live a 5 minute walk from the motorway!


13-14 weeks is a perfect age, and a big thumbs up for deciding to keep it as a house cat :no1:

Some 'cuddly' breeds...hmm Ragdolls were always a favorite of my mothers. Large, semi-longhaired. And absolutely beautiful The British Ragdoll Cat Club

I think pigglywiggly (Sp?) breeds them, on here.

One of mine & my partners favourite cat breeds is the Maine ****. Generally speaking they're quite gentle, affectionate & good natured, but all the ones we've met have had quite a cheeky, mischievous side to them too.

Index

There is also the Norwegian Forest Cat Homepage of the Norwegian Forest Cat Club UK 
Sorry for all the semi/long haired links, I just assumed with the persians it was probably the coat that attracted you to them. So linked some of my favorites from that group.

Somalis seem to be wonderful cats, Eileen would be fantastic to advise you there.



If hair length isn't an issue, Siamese are brilliant cats. Very human orientated, vocal, intelligent & complete attention seekers. Oh actually, if you wanted a longer haired cat, we looked into the Balinese...basically a Siamese with a flowing coat The Balinese Cat in the UK


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Do you want short hair or long (semi long) hair. Chunky cats tend to be British, but they have a reputation of being 'stand offish' and not being particularly cuddly cats. That's not to say that you might not end up with a cuddly cat, but they are known as a breed for that.
> 
> After British you go into foreign, which are finer, more lithe cats and then you're into the Burmese, Orientals and Siamese which have very definite breed characteristics. Orientals and Siamese will be too thin for you. Burmese are not thin cats - in fact their breed standard says they have to be 'deceptively heavy' in other words heavier than they look as they are a very solid cat. They are very inter-active with their owners and most of them enjoy being cuddled, but they have a very loud raucous voice and are extremely naughty cats - they're actually known as the 'hooligans of the cat world' :lol2:
> 
> If you want chunky and cuddly and inter-active then you need to look in the semi-longhair section at cats like Birmans, Ragdolls, Turkish Vans, Maine *****, NFCs etc. My somalis are in there too, but they aren't as chunky as the others because they derive from the Abyssinian which is a foreign type cat - the temperament is similar though. As they are semi-longhaired _most_ of the breeds have a silky coat that doesn't tend to knot like the persians do, so they don't need daily grooming. Truth of the matter is that I hardly ever groom my Somalis, but some of the others have a softer coat which will knot if not groomed regularly.
> 
> Here is the website for the Semi Longhair Cat Association, which I was a founder committee member of and this link will take you to all the breeds so you can find out for yourself what their characteristics are. Index to the six semi long hair breeds
> 
> However, if you want a short haired cat, then British, some of the foreigns such as Bengals are a chunkier cat or Burmese come nearest to what you are asking for.


I do prefer long haired animals, but I also love british short hairs. I'd love to have a maine ****, how big do they get?? Is it alot bigger than an average moggy?? I do like the looks of yours as well, very lion like :lol2: I've never actually seen a pedigree cat in real life, I didn't even know there was so many :blush: I'd only ever heard of a persian before joining this forum, my family are more doggy people! I don't mind grooming at all and would brush them daily if needed, I wouldn't mind vocal either means I wouldn't feel as stupid talking to it if it replied :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

Esarosa said:


> 13-14 weeks is a perfect age, and a big thumbs up for deciding to keep it as a house cat :no1:
> 
> Some 'cuddly' breeds...hmm Ragdolls were always a favorite of my mothers. Large, semi-longhaired. And absolutely beautiful The British Ragdoll Cat Club
> 
> I think pigglywiggly (Sp?) breeds them, on here.
> 
> One of mine & my partners favourite cat breeds is the Maine ****. Generally speaking they're quite gentle, affectionate & good natured, but all the ones we've met have had quite a cheeky, mischievous side to them too.
> 
> Index
> 
> There is also the Norwegian Forest Cat Homepage of the Norwegian Forest Cat Club UK
> Sorry for all the semi/long haired links, I just assumed with the persians it was probably the coat that attracted you to them. So linked some of my favorites from that group.
> 
> Somalis seem to be wonderful cats, Eileen would be fantastic to advise you there.
> 
> 
> 
> If hair length isn't an issue, Siamese are brilliant cats. Very human orientated, vocal, intelligent & complete attention seekers. Oh actually, if you wanted a longer haired cat, we looked into the Balinese...basically a Siamese with a flowing coat The Balinese Cat in the UK



Oops missed your post. It took me while to talk my boyfriend into letting me have a house cat as he thought it was cruel, but if they've never been aloud out then they don't know what they're missing. I'd spend the whole time they were out panicing I'd be a nervous wreck:lol2:

Ok I've now got it down to ragdoll, maine ****, somali or birman :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Charlibob said:


> eeeek I need help from catty people :lol2:
> My boyfriend just text me saying if I want I can get a kitten to keep me company, he works horrible shifts 12-10pm, 5-midnight etc 4-6 times a week and I get really lonely :blush:
> 
> But I have a bit of problem, what would a kitten be like with guinea pigs? I have 2 now (I posted before about mine being lonely and I think a couple of ladies from this thread replied) as my boyfriend got Florence a friend (Felicity) for me for christmas. They live in the kitchen and this is where the problem starts I live in an open plan upside down house! So my ground floor has the bedrooms and bathroom and the only doors in the house, so couldn't really keep the kitten out of the kitchen. The next floor is just a huge kitchen and the next floor the living room, if you understand what I mean, they're quite weird houses. Would the kitten need to kept away from them? I can't put the girls in the spare room as there cage is huge and I have indoor rabbit in that room in huge cage as well.
> 
> Also what could I do with kitten when I'm out of the house? Would it leave them be? Could I put the kitten in my bedroom? Can they be crate trained like a dog (I've never heard of that tho!)? I've never had a cat before so sorry if the questions are a bit stupid :blush:


 I don't forsee a proble,. I have lots of cats. I also have birds, rats and mice indoors and the cats take no notice of them because they mostly grew up around them. You can deter any real interest my means of a water pistol and a loud "shhhhh" noise.
One thing I would say is, please don't get one single kitten. Get 2. 2 is no m,ore work or expense than one is. In fact it's less work as they play happily with each other when you are out. You don't keep cats in cages (I also hate dogs kept in them). You'll need a good litter tray situated somewhere away from where their food and water is kept. They will climb curtains and explore and are at risk for getting themselves hurt. I'm paranoid about putting the toilet lid down and when I gave my son 2 kittens for h is flat, I kept on and on at him to keep the lid down as many a kitten has jumped up to investigate, gone head first into the bowl and just can't right themselves because of the slippery sides. What a horrible death!
I suggest you get yourself some cat care books from the library and look online, for your research as it isn't really possible for people to drip feed you all you need to know, on an internet forum. Indeed, some would argue that if you can't bother to do your own research, you maybe aren't responsible enough to have a cat.
I use the word 'you' here to mean 'someone'.Not you personally.


----------



## Charlibob

fenwoman said:


> I don't forsee a proble,. I have lots of cats. I also have birds, rats and mice indoors and the cats take no notice of them because they mostly grew up around them. You can deter any real interest my means of a water pistol and a loud "shhhhh" noise.
> One thing I would say is, please don't get one single kitten. Get 2. 2 is no m,ore work or expense than one is. In fact it's less work as they play happily with each other when you are out. You don't keep cats in cages (I also hate dogs kept in them). You'll need a good litter tray situated somewhere away from where their food and water is kept. They will climb curtains and explore and are at risk for getting themselves hurt. I'm paranoid about putting the toilet lid down and when I gave my son 2 kittens for h is flat, I kept on and on at him to keep the lid down as many a kitten has jumped up to investigate, gone head first into the bowl and just can't right themselves because of the slippery sides. What a horrible death!
> I suggest you get yourself some cat care books from the library and look online, for your research as it isn't really possible for people to drip feed you all you need to know, on an internet forum. Indeed, some would argue that if you can't bother to do your own research, you maybe aren't responsible enough to have a cat.
> I use the word 'you' here to mean 'someone'.Not you personally.


I've already done a lot of research myself online, I just wanted advice about piggys and breeds from people who have experience. I've wanted one for over a year now so have spent that amount of time researching them (cats in general, not breeds):2thumb: 

My boyfriend had moggys all through his life so he knows a great deal about the care as well. 

No need to worry about kittens falling down loo, you can't flush it without putting the lid down :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Charlibob said:


> I've already done a lot of research myself online, I just wanted advice about piggys and breeds from people who have experience. I've wanted one for over a year now so have spent that amount of time researching them (cats in general, not breeds):2thumb:
> 
> My boyfriend had moggys all through his life so he knows a great deal about the care as well.
> 
> *No need to worry about kittens falling down loo, you can't flush it without putting the lid down* :lol2:


I need one of those to teach the other half. When Libby was a kitten it felt like I was constantly in and out of the bathroom after him just to put the damn seat down :bash:


----------



## Charlibob

Esarosa said:


> I need one of those to teach the other half. When Libby was a kitten it felt like I was constantly in and out of the bathroom after him just to put the damn seat down :bash:


The push button is behind the seat so you have to put it down before you flush, I also keep the bathroom door shut, keeps the groundfloor warmer if all the doors are shut!


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> I do prefer long haired animals, but I also love british short hairs. I'd love to have a maine ****, how big do they get?? Is it alot bigger than an average moggy?? I do like the looks of yours as well, very lion like :lol2: I've never actually seen a pedigree cat in real life, I didn't even know there was so many :blush: I'd only ever heard of a persian before joining this forum, my family are more doggy people! I don't mind grooming at all and would brush them daily if needed, I wouldn't mind vocal either means I wouldn't feel as stupid talking to it if it replied :lol2:


Maine ***** definitely get bigger than an average cat, but sometimes it's just fat when you hear someone brag about their Maine **** weighing 20lb. A good Maine **** should never be fat, they just have big bones and the weight should be in their boning, not body fat.

:lol2: Most people have only heard about Persians and Siamese and maybe some of Burmese and they have no idea how many different breeds and colours within those breeds there are.

What I usually say to people is to go to a cat show and have a look around. Make a note of the cats you like the look of and then speak to the owners and breeders and find out what the temperament and personality is and then make your decision.

Here's a list of forthcoming GCCF shows Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy there'll be one somewhere near you where you could go and look. the cat show season runs from the 1st June to the 31st May, so this list will only take you to May, you'll have to take the link to get to shows after May.


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Maine ***** definitely get bigger than an average cat, but sometimes it's just fat when you hear someone brag about their Maine **** weighing 20lb. A good Maine **** should never be fat, they just have big bones and the weight should be in their boning, not body fat.
> 
> :lol2: Most people have only heard about Persians and Siamese and maybe some of Burmese and they have no idea how many different breeds and colours within those breeds there are.
> 
> What I usually say to people is to go to a cat show and have a look around. Make a note of the cats you like the look of and then speak to the owners and breeders and find out what the temperament and personality is and then make your decision.
> 
> Here's a list of forthcoming GCCF shows Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy there'll be one somewhere near you where you could go and look. the cat show season runs from the 1st June to the 31st May, so this list will only take you to May, you'll have to take the link to get to shows after May.


Theres the Lancashire cat club show for all breeds in March so will try and get over to Wigan for it thanks :2thumb:


----------



## ukphd

Sorry to but in here :blush:

but I just wanted to suggest British Short Hairs (as Feorag mentioned up the thread a bit) - I know they have a reputation for being stand offish but I've not found that to be the case at all. I got my two from a breeder and at the time she warned us that they were a bit more skittish than she'd usually like (she'd given them less handling and people time than normal for various reasons beyond her control). I was expecting to end up with a pair of really nervous, stand-offish cats but they very quickly became super friendly! The little boy doesn't like being held, but loves being stroked and having his paws held. The girl likes a cuddle and they both now sit on my lap, or cuddle up next to me and they're so chunky and cuddly it's amazing! I made sure I spent loads of time with them when they arrived (I got mine a bit older - 18-19 weeks) and took it really slowly with them, but they soon came round  Since getting them I've spoken to others with BSH's and they all say the same thing. I guess it depends on the breeder perhaps and how well socialised the kittens are? They're probably not as soppy as a Ragdoll or other breeds but they're still very affectionate 

I never thought I'd fall for british short hairs before seeing these two but I'm a total convert now! :2thumb:


----------



## leggy

feorag said:


> Yes, Gina - you must!!! :bash:
> 
> Leggy, I'm sure they all be fine - can't remember though are they all boys?


2 Girls 1 Boy :flrt:
I know im being silly but they are my babys


----------



## ashley

Jules, how's your horse today? (sorry, can't remember her name!)

Well, look what I came home with on Monday...










They are brother and sister, 12 1/2 weeks old and normal kittens! So relieved as our first cat was found in a shed at 6 weeks ish and was really ill, and Meep had neurological damage. Needless to say everything in my house is now a playground (including me) and I love it! 

I was going to get the boy booked in to be neutered in 4 to 6 weeks time but do you think that is too early? He'll be 4 1/2 to 5 months old then. I'd rather wait until he's 6 months but don't want to risk him catching his sister.


----------



## freekygeeky

ashley said:


> Jules, how's your horse today? (sorry, can't remember her name!)
> 
> Well, look what I came home with on Monday...
> 
> image


WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT lol
(cant have *sulk*)


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Theres the Lancashire cat club show for all breeds in March so will try and get over to Wigan for it thanks :2thumb:


Good show! :2thumb: We used to go there every year when we were showing - you'll enjoy it!


leggy said:


> 2 Girls 1 Boy :flrt:
> I know im being silly but they are my babys


I can understand that, I'm the same when any of mine go into the vets for anything that involves an anaesthetic. The boys will be done in no time, unfortunately the girls will take a bit longer. Hope they're OK!

Ashley - those 2 kittens are lush! :flrt: Nowadays some breeders are neutering their kittens before they leave them at 13 weeks (not that I think that's a good idea cos I don't) so I would think neutering your boy at 4½ - 5 months won't be a problem. Better than having a precocious queen start calling at 5 months and getting caught by her brother - that's for sure!

ETA: Forgot to say I'm back from my talk to the Girl Guides and it went really well, so I'm a very happy bunny! Had lots of interactive and stories about their pets and it all was very easy!


----------



## Basilbrush

Well 24 hours later and it is really quite amazing how much the swelling has gone down. She is still very much swollen in the facial area but it has gone down. She is not as grotesquely swollen as she was yesterday. The right eye is still swollen shut and the left eye is half to three-quarters open. The swelling in the neck has improved too. (They thought yesterday afternoon that they would have to go in and operate on the windpipe as her breathing was so laboured, but thank God it eased up after another steroid injection).

She is managing to sook up hay, like using a straw, and she sucks the hay and chews it as best as she can as it is so obviously painful, and then swallows it once it is soft enough. She uses this method to sook the warm soaked mash. If her injuries weren't so awful this would be quite funny as her lips are just so swollen. She purses her lips to make a hole and sooks up the mash using this method - bless her.

She stands still conserving her energy and has also been lying down for a few hours at a time to sleep aswell.

John and Philip have her double rugged so she doesn't get chilled as at one point her temperature fell yesterday but that has stabilised now. They are doing everything possible for her and have been absolutely tremendous with their devotion and attentiveness to her. Nothing is a bother to them.

I didn't take any photos of her as we suddenly thought the flash of the camera just might be enough to set her off again so I was playing it safe. Will get shots of her during the day at the weekend as I'll be working Thurs/Friday.

We are all much happier today with Gwen's progress as yesterday we were just in agony over it all thinking on the worst case scenarios.

Thanks again for everyones thoughts and concerns - muchly appreciated.

*Eileen* - delighted to hear that the talk went well with the Girl Guides, kids are always so eager to hear about animals, pets and rescue work.

*Ashley* - your two kitties are just lovely and looking like they're about to get up to sheer devilment. Where did you get them and did you know you were going to get them or was it a spur of the moment decision???:lol2:

*FreekyGeeky* - I love that puss in your signature, the one that is sleeping and somebody wakens it up. It is so unbelievably cute. Is it your kitty??

Jules


----------



## feorag

Good news about Gwen, Jules! Hopefully the swelling will continue to go down and she'll improve every day. Poor, poor girl - she must have been incredibly distressed and frightened by it all. Hope it doesn't spoil her now and make her easily frightened.

Just caught up on the new episode of NCIS. All my fav serials are all starting up now, CSI last night and now NCIS. Mark Harmon - I would! :2thumb:


----------



## ashley

Gina, you can't have them, they're mine! All mine! :lol2:

So glad your talk went well Eileen, I admire you, I'm bad enough doing talks at work in front of colleagues, never mind kids I don't know!

Jules, good to hear Gwen is improving. I don't know much about horses but I'm sure the fact she is trying her hardest to eat is a good thing, isn't the appetite one of the easier indicators to see if they are stressed etc? I probably don't make sense but I know what I'm trying to say :lol2:

And yes, the kittens are so cheeky and are into everything, devilment is the right word! It's quite funny because the girl is more independant but the boy won't be left on his own. If he's sitting with me downstairs and the girl is upstairs, he's fine. If I go to the toilet however, he howls until he's with his sister again or you come back. He was howling earlier through the crack under the bathroom door at me because I left him!

In answer to your question Jules, after we lost Meep, we were looking into getting another but possibly a pedigree and not for a few months. I found one advertised on Gumtree last week, 7 weeks old and the guy got him for Xmas then decided he didn't want him a week and a half later so was going to put him to the rescue centre. I said I would take him, phoned the guy after work to let him know I was on my way and he said he had changed his mind. I came across these two on Gumtree on Monday. The guy who bred them was let down by people at his work who had reserved them then changed their mind. He's an older guy and didn't realise you could advertise them online etc. so was going to put them to the cat and dog home. His daughter advertised them on Gumtree for him but by the time I called, someone had already said they were taking both of them that evening. I spoke to the guy for a while and he said he'd give me a call if the other person didn't take them. He phoned me at 6pm to say the other girl hadn't turned up and that he didn't like her attitude on the phone so was trying to call her to say not to come and asked me if I wanted them. Supposedly he could tell by my voice that I was nice and would give them a better home and he wanted me to take them. Luckily I was working late and he lives 10 minutes from my office so here they are! 

Sorry for the essay, got a bit carried away!

Eileen, thanks, I wasn't sure if it was too early or not. I know with the girl, I want to wait until she's 6 months to let her mature. I'm sure with dogs, you need to let them mature or they don't go through the hormonal change and stay more immature and puppy like which is why vets recommend they be at least 6 months. Of course, I may be totally worng and speaking rubbish.

Also, I need names for them! We've been calling the boy 'Moo' as he looks like a dairy cow :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> It's quite funny because the girl is more independant but the boy won't be left on his own. If he's sitting with me downstairs and the girl is upstairs, he's fine. If I go to the toilet however, he howls until he's with his sister again or you come back. He was howling earlier through the crack under the bathroom door at me because I left him!


:lol2: That's boys for you - big softies they are - I love the boys - wouldn't have a female if I hadn't been breeding.

I don't think cats are the same as dogs as far as neutering goes, so you could neuter her at 5 months quite easily - do them both together in fact!

Names - phew! difficult. I tended to watch, observe and choose names that sort of went with their character. Either that or I chose names that had specific meanings like Sorcha (my foundation queen) which is gaelic for radiant or in the case of Harry I just thought it was a daft name that nobody in their right mind would ever call a cat, cos I never intended to keep him! By the time I decided I couldn't part with him he had become Harry and I love the name now! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Jules, how's your horse today? (sorry, can't remember her name!)
> 
> Well, look what I came home with on Monday...
> 
> image
> 
> They are brother and sister, 12 1/2 weeks old and normal kittens! So relieved as our first cat was found in a shed at 6 weeks ish and was really ill, and Meep had neurological damage. Needless to say everything in my house is now a playground (including me) and I love it!
> 
> I was going to get the boy booked in to be neutered in 4 to 6 weeks time but do you think that is too early? He'll be 4 1/2 to 5 months old then. I'd rather wait until he's 6 months but don't want to risk him catching his sister.


 
the lil tabby looks like my lil boy clyde :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

I have a message from Shell too 

she now has her phone sorted but wont be able to get online until tues :bash:

they have had to put in a new line so she has to wait for the net to be reconnected


----------



## feorag

:lol2: She sent me a pm through Steve's phone and I had to read it twice to work out what it said :lol2: 

It wAS aLl MIXed uP wiTh CaPitALs!


----------



## ashley

We usually give them names then end up calling them nicknames. Meep's name was Tikka but because she had such a quiet funny meow, it sounded like a 'meep' so I called her little meeper and it stuck. We also had a Tokyo, but I would always say 'he baby kitty' so she is now Baby Kitty :lol2:

The girl reminds me of a cheetah now and then but also a fox because she has tufts on her ears but I can't think of a name to reflect that. He is now referred to as 'Mr Moo' or Trouble. Methinks one of them may stick!

Well I'm off to bed to act as a trampoline for the pair of them and get my feet and fingers and anything that moves shredded :lol2: 

Eileen, thanks again, it would be easier to get them booked in for the same time so they can feel sorry for themselves and sulk together. As long as it won't affect her development and health being neutered then, I'm happy!

I hope Gwen continues to improve tomorrow Jules, can't stop thinking about her which is silly as I've only seen what you've written about her. Healing thoughts going out to her : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: She sent me a pm through Steve's phone and I had to read it twice to work out what it said :lol2:
> 
> It wAS aLl MIXed uP wiTh CaPitALs!


 
yes she was having probs using steves mobile hee hee :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Popping in again to let ya know that I haven't fallen off the face of the earth. The compooper is still broked, but one of the IT guys at Gary's work is fixing it. Things are going well here. I got a job as a receptionist at my salon  I start next week  

Will be keeping it in here, but I s'pose I'll let the rest of you cat chatters know that I have baby STOs  Annie and all six are doing really well! Annie is eating loads and seems to be coping well. The babies' undeveloped back legs have started moving a bit and you can see the little nub that will be their tails now  they truly are amazing little alien jelly beans! I am so proud! 

I really struggle getting on here from my phone, but I am very contactable through facebook, cuz I have that as an application on my phone. MUCH easier to use!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Popping in again to let ya know that I haven't fallen off the face of the earth. The compooper is still broked, but one of the IT guys at Gary's work is fixing it. Things are going well here. I got a job as a receptionist at my salon  I start next week
> 
> Will be keeping it in here, but I s'pose I'll let the rest of you cat chatters know that I have baby STOs  Annie and all six are doing really well! Annie is eating loads and seems to be coping well. The babies' undeveloped back legs have started moving a bit and you can see the little nub that will be their tails now  they truly are amazing little alien jelly beans! I am so proud!
> 
> I really struggle getting on here from my phone, but I am very contactable through facebook, cuz I have that as an application on my phone. MUCH easier to use!!


 
 on the broken puter still jen 

but...........

yay:2thumb: on annie and her bubs thats fantastic 

and...........

yay:2thumb: on your new job too 

glad things are going good 


Oooo and morning everyone else

well lews school is open today so off i got to try not and break my neck taking him up :lol2:


----------



## feorag

All good news, Jen :2thumb: 

Especially little bubbas - I've never seen an STO baby before, but can imagine jelly bean is apt! :lol2:

Ashley we change names a bit too, but mostly an abbreviation of the name we give them. Pasht was called Pasty or Pasty-puss more often than Pasht, although my daughter always called him Snuggle bum!

Shell - missing you - I feel like part of me is missing! :roll2: PMSL.

Jules, hope Gwen is continuing to improve when you see her today.

Emma - nothing really, just hello! :grin1:

Well I'm off to childmind - first time this year - haven't seen the babes since before christmas :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> , I wouldn't mind vocal either means I wouldn't feel as stupid talking to it if it replied :lol2:


:lol2: I talk to mine all the time. Actually my granddaughter used to ring up and have conversation with my Siamese who was her 'best friend'. She would ring up before she was even 3 year old and say "Nana - speaka Luna" I would put the phone on loudspeaker and smack Luna's backside! She loved having her bum smacked and always yelled "more" in Siamese. So when she wailed Chloe used to think she was talking to her and talk back and so they had a 'conversation'. It was hilarious to listen to!!



Charlibob said:


> Ok I've now got it down to ragdoll, maine ****, somali or birman :flrt:


Now out of those 4 the only one that isn't chunky is the Somali, but they are extremely inter-active cats and have a 'need' to be around humans. 

If you have given any thought to rescuing an adult, rather than getting a kitten, my friend has just contacted me this morning to say she regrettably has to rehome her oldest girl. Unfortunately her 2 boys are picking on Maacam to such an extent that she now spends her day locked in my friend's office at home. 

I had this problem myself with Kisha, who was Purrdy & Cadbury's. She never held her place in the hierarchy in my household and so was always at the bottom. The Siamese and Oriental used to pick on her relentlessly, apart from her own children and so she became a voluntary prisoner in my living room and I hated it. The only cat she really got on with was her mother and that was because her mother was definitely the matriarch of the household and had nothing to prove! Eventually my son took her to live with him when he got married and now she's a very happy cat. Sleeps all night on the eldest daughter's bed and follows my son around like a spare backside from the moment he comes home from work - I swear she is blinded every time he bends down :lol2:

I can't remember how old she is probably about 6 or 7 actually, but as far as I'm aware has always been very healthy - is a house cat so no problems about going outside and if my memory serves me well is either a blue silver or a usual silver, so looks like a little silver fox.


----------



## Emmaj

My back is hurting like beggery today 

i hate this blooming snow wish it would all bog off now :devil::lol2:


----------



## feorag

We had about an inch last night, not much but it was enough to cause mayhem because of the melted snow underneath that has turned to ice. I had a good skid this morning driving round a bend in Roz's street - it's like an ice rink!

Now I'm about to go home to walk Skye and then back here again! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> We had about an inch last night, not much but it was enough to cause mayhem because of the melted snow underneath that has turned to ice. I had a good skid this morning driving round a bend in Roz's street - it's like an ice rink!
> 
> Now I'm about to go home to walk Skye and then back here again! :roll:


 
good luck with the walk and be careful 

i hurt my back yest walking my sister down to tescos...........had hold of one of her dogs to the collie x gsd.........i slipped but because my sis was hooked up to me i didnt fall...........so jarred my back instead 

think it would have hurt less if i had of gone on my bum tbh :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Probably would have actually! You probs twisted as you fell which is what will have hurt your back more! Poor you! :sad:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Probably would have actually! You probs twisted as you fell which is what will have hurt your back more! Poor you! :sad:


 
yups thats what happened and as my sis is alot bigger than me so had a strong grip so only half me fully went and she whipped me up that 1st im surprised i dont have whiplash too :blush::gasp::lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> :lol2: I talk to mine all the time. Actually my granddaughter used to ring up and have conversation with my Siamese who was her 'best friend'. She would ring up before she was even 3 year old and say "Nana - speaka Luna" I would put the phone on loudspeaker and smack Luna's backside! She loved having her bum smacked and always yelled "more" in Siamese. So when she wailed Chloe used to think she was talking to her and talk back and so they had a 'conversation'. It was hilarious to listen to!!
> 
> Now out of those 4 the only one that isn't chunky is the Somali, but they are extremely inter-active cats and have a 'need' to be around humans.
> 
> If you have given any thought to rescuing an adult, rather than getting a kitten, my friend has just contacted me this morning to say she regrettably has to rehome her oldest girl. Unfortunately her 2 boys are picking on Maacam to such an extent that she now spends her day locked in my friend's office at home.
> 
> I had this problem myself with Kisha, who was Purrdy & Cadbury's. She never held her place in the hierarchy in my household and so was always at the bottom. The Siamese and Oriental used to pick on her relentlessly, apart from her own children and so she became a voluntary prisoner in my living room and I hated it. The only cat she really got on with was her mother and that was because her mother was definitely the matriarch of the household and had nothing to prove! Eventually my son took her to live with him when he got married and now she's a very happy cat. Sleeps all night on the eldest daughter's bed and follows my son around like a spare backside from the moment he comes home from work - I swear she is blinded every time he bends down :lol2:
> 
> I can't remember how old she is probably about 6 or 7 actually, but as far as I'm aware has always been very healthy - is a house cat so no problems about going outside and if my memory serves me well is either a blue silver or a usual silver, so looks like a little silver fox.


The reason I added the somali is because they look very elegant and that they are vocal and love people, I want a cat that will crave attention from us not just sit in the window watching the world go by. 

I just showed my boyfriend a picture of a somali and hes in love :lol2: and very interested in your friends. Do you have a picture or able to get any? Also where are they based? And how much are they asking for her?


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> yups thats what happened and as my sis is alot bigger than me so had a strong grip so only half me fully went and she whipped me up that 1st im surprised i dont have whiplash too :blush::gasp::lol2:


that's how my daughter broke her wrist. She had a broken collar bone from falling off a pony and then she was down at her dad's on holiday and trying out a new pair of skates. He was hanging onto her so tightly that when she fell, he was trhying to stop her hitting the ground, but her good arm hit the ground straight on and stress fractured broke both her radius and ulna *and* her other collar bone! :roll: If he'd let her fall, she'd probably not have broken anything.



Charlibob said:


> I just showed my boyfriend a picture of a somali and hes in love :lol2: and very interested in your friends. Do you have a picture or able to get any? Also where are they based? And how much are they asking for her?


She lives in Fishburn which is just a little bit south east of Durham. As I said I'm not sure if she's a usual or a blue silver.

This is my Kisha who a usual silver ............................................................... and her daughter Krystal who is a blue silver 

















To be honest I think she would ask a modest rehoming fee, if she asked anything at all. 

I will ask her for all the relevant information for you though, if you are interested.


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> She lives in Fishburn which is just a little bit south east of Durham. As I said I'm not sure if she's a usual or a blue silver.
> 
> This is my Kisha who a usual silver ............................................................... and her daughter Krystal who is a blue silver
> 
> image image
> 
> To be honest I think she would ask a modest rehoming fee, if she asked anything at all.
> 
> I will ask her for all the relevant information for you though, if you are interested.


I'm gutted thats too far away for us, we had to sell the car when we lived in the city so we wouldn't be able to make that far up and across the country :bash:
Those two are beautiful :flrt:
Keep looking at this little boy: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...s/441849-stunning-maine-****-kitten-sale.html


----------



## MSL

Hello Strangers....who wants to see puppy pics!


edit ;they are no here........http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/439139-lab-pups-3-half-weeks.html


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> Hello Strangers....who wants to see puppy pics!
> 
> 
> edit ;they are no here........http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/439139-lab-pups-3-half-weeks.html


 
hee hee i have just :mf_dribble: over your puppies penny :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> hee hee i have just :mf_dribble: over your puppies penny :blush::lol2::lol2:


 are you being a bit rude young lady.......LOL


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> that's how my daughter broke her wrist. She had a broken collar bone from falling off a pony and then she was down at her dad's on holiday and trying out a new pair of skates. He was hanging onto her so tightly that when she fell, he was trhying to stop her hitting the ground, but her good arm hit the ground straight on and stress fractured broke both her radius and ulna *and* her other collar bone! :roll: If he'd let her fall, she'd probably not have broken anything.
> 
> She lives in Fishburn which is just a little bit south east of Durham. As I said I'm not sure if she's a usual or a blue silver.
> 
> This is my Kisha who a usual silver ............................................................... and her daughter Krystal who is a blue silver
> 
> image image
> 
> To be honest I think she would ask a modest rehoming fee, if she asked anything at all.
> 
> I will ask her for all the relevant information for you though, if you are interested.


 
yeah im feeling the pain now ha ha ah well i will live ha ha 

Ouch yeah i do think like you sometimes your better to fall as your likely to do less damage than being stopped from falling 

ooooo what a pretty kitty eileen...............does the kitty get on with dogs :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> are you being a bit rude young lady.......LOL


 
i was trying not to be but no matter how i worded it :blush: it looked it :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Penny does your house look like a husky yet?

Nanook has started with his coat blow :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## MSL

Emmaj said:


> Penny does your house look like a husky yet?
> 
> Nanook has started with his coat blow :gasp::lol2::lol2:


the living room carpet does, it's the only carpet downstairs so seems to attract everything, I am having to get a rubber mit, get down on my hands and knees and groom the carpet every day, as well as grooming her 2-3 times a day to try and help it along, but I do that when we go for walks, the local meadow has these funny clumps of white hair all over the place.....:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

MSL said:


> the living room carpet does, it's the only carpet downstairs so seems to attract everything, I am having to get a rubber mit, get down on my hands and knees and groom the carpet every day, as well as grooming her 2-3 times a day to try and help it along, but I do that when we go for walks, the local meadow has these funny clumps of white hair all over the place.....:2thumb:


 
wow you have husky fur trees round by you then ha ha 

yeah hey you just have one that does it :gasp:

i know now nooks is blowing the girls will follow :gasp::lol2::lol2:

i have just the floor boards so a rubber brush for me ha ha though its a rubber glove on the clothes ha ha


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> I'm gutted thats too far away for us, we had to sell the car when we lived in the city so we wouldn't be able to make that far up and across the country :bash:
> Those two are beautiful :flrt:
> Keep looking at this little boy: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...s/441849-stunning-maine-****-kitten-sale.html


 That's such a shame as she is a beauty although she is actually 10 year old. However, that wouldn't put me off because they're a breed that hasn't been mucked about with and tends to live easily to 15-20 year old and they never really grow up. Also an older cat sleeps more and therefore would be happier being left alone when you are at work.

By the way they aren't very easy to come by either, as there are so few breeders in this country. As an example, in 2008 GCCF registered 6,463 British kittens, 3,404 Siamese, 2,598 Bengals 2,095 Maine *****, but only 142 Somalis. 

I looked at that Maine **** kitten a few days ago when the thread went up and to be honest thought "kitten? Pretty - Maine ****? not much" 

Sorry, but there's an old saying if it doesn't have a square muzzle it's not a Maine **** and no way has that kitten got a square muzzle - I think it's very likely that it's not a pure ****. However, if all you want is a semi longhaired pet and they aren't asking a ridiculous price for it, then why not??

This is Maacam, seeing as my friend had already sent me a photo.












MSL said:


> Hello Strangers....who wants to see puppy pics!
> 
> 
> edit ;they are no here........http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/439139-lab-pups-3-half-weeks.html


Looking absolutely gorgeous and have said so! :flrt:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> That's such a shame as she is a beauty although she is actually 10 year old. However, that wouldn't put me off because they're a breed that hasn't been mucked about with and tends to live easily to 15-20 year old and they never really grow up. Also an older cat sleeps more and therefore would be happier being left alone when you are at work.
> 
> By the way they aren't very easy to come by either, as there are so few breeders in this country. As an example, in 2008 GCCF registered 6,463 British kittens, 3,404 Siamese, 2,598 Bengals 2,095 Maine *****, but only 142 Somalis.
> 
> I looked at that Maine **** kitten a few days ago when the thread went up and to be honest thought "kitten? Pretty - Maine ****? not much"
> 
> Sorry, but there's an old saying if it doesn't have a square muzzle it's not a Maine **** and no way has that kitten got a square muzzle - I think it's very likely that it's not a pure ****. However, if all you want is a semi longhaired pet and they aren't asking a ridiculous price for it, then why not??
> 
> This is Maacam, seeing as my friend had already sent me a photo.
> 
> image
> 
> Looking absolutely gorgeous and have said so! :flrt:


O my she she is pretty, wish she wasn't so far away :whip:

Yeah it doesn't look much like a maine **** but she does say its likely to be part BSH, its a very pretty kitty but I won't pay £180 for a cross breed cat tbh . . . obviously I don't mind paying a fair bit for a kitten but that seems quite a bit when it isn't a full pedigree! 

Yes I've been trying to find somali breeders but they seem very hard to come by :devil:


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Yeah it doesn't look much like a maine **** but she does say its likely to be part BSH, its a very pretty kitty but I won't pay £180 for a cross breed cat tbh . . . obviously I don't mind paying a fair bit for a kitten but that seems quite a bit when it isn't a full pedigree!
> 
> Yes I've been trying to find somali breeders but they seem very hard to come by :devil:


:gasp: Is that how much she wants for it?? I sure as h*ll wouldn't pay that, not when it isn't registered and she doesn't even know herself whether it's a cross or not. To be honest I think she's got a cheek telling everyone it's a Maine **** and then adding on the thread that it might be crossed with a BSH!! :bash:

There was a Somali breeder somewhere over your way who had a fabulous male kitten for sale just a few months ago, but I put someone onto her who has one of my Christmas Day kittens and had lost her older somali so was looking for another! :sad: He was "to die for". Can;t remember where she lives, but the people who have Milo live in Lymm and I remember telling them it wasn't too far away. Your nearest breeder will be Chris and Barbara Bullivant in Manchester, but I don't think they have any kittens at the minute.

I have to say that everyone I know who has had a somali has always wanted another one when theirs has died, they do appear to be a breed that are "acquisitive" and once you've had one, you want another or even more!!!


----------



## sundia

do cats have belly buttons?


----------



## fenwoman

sundia said:


> do cats have belly buttons?


 yup. All mammals do. It's where they are attached to the mother in the womb by the umbilical cord.


----------



## freekygeeky

i know some of you have kids, so some may be of interest

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/443781-clearing-bedroom-little-bits-bobs.html


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> :gasp: Is that how much she wants for it?? I sure as h*ll wouldn't pay that, not when it isn't registered and she doesn't even know herself whether it's a cross or not. To be honest I think she's got a cheek telling everyone it's a Maine **** and then adding on the thread that it might be crossed with a BSH!! :bash:
> 
> There was a Somali breeder somewhere over your way who had a fabulous male kitten for sale just a few months ago, but I put someone onto her who has one of my Christmas Day kittens and had lost her older somali so was looking for another! :sad: He was "to die for". Can;t remember where she lives, but the people who have Milo live in Lymm and I remember telling them it wasn't too far away. Your nearest breeder will be Chris and Barbara Bullivant in Manchester, but I don't think they have any kittens at the minute.
> 
> I have to say that everyone I know who has had a somali has always wanted another one when theirs has died, they do appear to be a breed that are "acquisitive" and once you've had one, you want another or even more!!!


She did want £300 for him but has now lowered that to £180! 

Well I've found an advert for a 1 year old Maine **** who's owner can longer afford to keep her so I'm awaiting a reply from her and also some Maine **** kittens available quite close. 

Also theres this little boy Welfare & Rescue but I'm unsure where they are based, do you know?


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> She did want £300 for him but has now lowered that to £180!


Have to say that's appalling. You can buy a full registered pedigree for about £50 more than that and she can't even guarantee that her kitten is a pedigree.

See this is why I stay out of classifieds, cos I read stuff like this that enrages me, but you're not allowed to post on classified threads unless you wanna buy and I worry that someone naive person will think that's a good price for a kitten! :bash:

Like I said I wouldn't even pay £180 for it.


Charlibob said:


> Well I've found an advert for a 1 year old Maine **** who's owner can longer afford to keep her so I'm awaiting a reply from her and also some Maine **** kittens available quite close.


Hmmm.... who's your breeder? - sorry but I'm just being nosy now!!!


Charlibob said:


> Also theres this little boy Welfare & Rescue but I'm unsure where they are based, do you know?


B*ggar I know the story about this boy and for the life of me I can't remember it! :lol2: I'll find out though if you give me a chance. My friend does the website for the SCC and breeds bl**dy good somalis too, but she's in Gloucester so no good for you, but I know she's told me about this boy - I'll find out for you.

Well it's a stinker of a day up here I have to say! It's chucking it down! :roll: I'm meeting Anyday Anne at 12:00 for lunch and a bit of shopping! :2thumb:

ETA: I e-mailed Susan (Maacam's owner) last night and I suggested that she might like to deliver her to you, so that she can suss out the home and see how Maacam settles in it, which is what I've always done when re-homing any of my cats, even if I didn't own them and have just picked them up from their owner and she has e-mailed me back now to say that delivering her to Manchester wouldn't be a problem, as it's not that far away. I maybe should add that Susan is American and their definition of distance is very different to ours, living in such a big country! :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Have to say that's appalling. You can buy a full registered pedigree for about £50 more than that and she can't even guarantee that her kitten is a pedigree.
> 
> See this is why I stay out of classifieds, cos I read stuff like this that enrages me, but you're not allowed to post on classified threads unless you wanna buy and I worry that someone naive person will think that's a good price for a kitten! :bash:
> 
> Like I said I wouldn't even pay £180 for it.
> Hmmm.... who's your breeder? - sorry but I'm just being nosy now!!!
> B*ggar I know the story about this boy and for the life of me I can't remember it! :lol2: I'll find out though if you give me a chance. My friend does the website for the SCC and breeds bl**dy good somalis too, but she's in Gloucester so no good for you, but I know she's told me about this boy - I'll find out for you.
> 
> Well it's a stinker of a day up here I have to say! It's chucking it down! :roll: I'm meeting Anyday Anne at 12:00 for lunch and a bit of shopping! :2thumb:
> 
> ETA: I e-mailed Susan (Maacam's owner) last night and I suggested that she might like to deliver her to you, so that she can suss out the home and see how Maacam settles in it, which is what I've always done when re-homing any of my cats, even if I didn't own them and have just picked them up from their owner and she has e-mailed me back now to say that delivering her to Manchester wouldn't be a problem, as it's not that far away. I maybe should add that Susan is American and their definition of distance is very different to ours, living in such a big country! :lol2:


The breeder is hobby breeder, both the parents are pedigree but the kittens aren't registered as she isn't a registered breeder which I found out when I spoke to her about 10 minutes ago. But these kittens are £250 and I think I'd rather pay the extra £50-100 for a registered kitty which I'm sure you understand. 

Well now I'm all excited about Maacam again :flrt: I'm quite happy for her to come here with her if she would travel down to Manchester, would she like any details from me? 

I've shown my boyfriend the picture and hes in love with her, he also thinks an older cat might be better for us.

Its chucking it down here as well so no chance am I walking to tesco in this, the guinea pigs will have to have tomato, cucumber and pepper, not gunna be happy with me they normally have a huge selection!! lol


----------



## Emmaj

Well i did it again :blush: but this time i hit the decks...............

walking down from school and lews friend has come for tea.............i say here boys ya better hang onto me its slippy here................down i go with a pile of kids on top of me :gasp::lol2:

Good job i have a sense of humour and had a good giggle with them over it :lol2::lol2:

my backside is now sore like my back is but never mind hey lol

curse anyone who says they like snow :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## leggy

Emma i love the snow :Na_Na_Na_Na: We made snow man the other day :2thumb:


----------



## leggy

Emma Pingu has had the runs on and off for days :gasp: I now know why. He has been eating my venus flytrap :bash: He eat the Aloe vera the other week. Not much is safe from him :2thumb: He beat up my new dog other day :gasp: Will post pics of him and ice later in pic section for you : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Emma i love the snow :Na_Na_Na_Na: We made snow man the other day :2thumb:


 
How dare you woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Emma Pingu has had the runs on and off for days :gasp: I now know why. He has been eating my venus flytrap :bash: He eat the Aloe vera the other week. Not much is safe from him :2thumb: He beat up my new dog other day :gasp: Will post pics of him and ice later in pic section for you : victory:


 
what a lil monkey ha ha 

yes mine got them the other day and couldnt think why...............then i noticed lew had left his ceral dish on the table :bash::lol2::lol2:


----------



## leggy

The worst thing is my washing machine has been dead a week. Been having to hand wash all the bedding and stuff as the git was not doing it in tray :bash: All plants now in bin :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> The worst thing is my washing machine has been dead a week. Been having to hand wash all the bedding and stuff as the git was not doing it in tray :bash: All plants now in bin :2thumb:


lol eeeeeeeeeeks nightmare 

i wonder why he was doing in his bed the oddbod lol 

yeah i dont have plants anyway only plastic ones in the frogs tanks i cant keep real plants alive :blush::lol2:


----------



## leggy

Not his bed hun mine and my oldest boys :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Not his bed hun mine and my oldest boys :bash:


 
LOL ahhhhhhhhhh ooooooooooo :gasp: naughty boy :gasp::lol2:

im sure these kids have hallow legs they had half a pizza each and chips and have asked me to put another pizza in :gasp:


----------



## leggy

My boys are like that :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> My boys are like that :lol2:


wouldnt mind they arnt small pizzas either lol :lol2::lol2:

boys hey though they are behaving and the rooms more sound proofed now the carpets down ha ha


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> The breeder is hobby breeder, both the parents are pedigree but the kittens aren't registered as she isn't a registered breeder which I found out when I spoke to her about 10 minutes ago. But these kittens are £250 and I think I'd rather pay the extra £50-100 for a registered kitty which I'm sure you understand.


I don't get this 'hobby breeder' thing at all. To me anyone who breeds their animals is a breeder - full stop! I bred one litter of kittens a year from my girls and I never had more than 2 entire girls at one time, very occasionally a youngster coming on ready to replace an older one, so I rarely ever had more than 2 litters per year - so maybe you could call me a hobby breeder, cos I wasn't churning out litters and litters of kittens, but I never thought of myself in that way.

It costs £8 to register a kitten if you have already paid for a registered prefix and it costs £15 to register without a prefix, so it's not like it costs the earth. 

I think what you might find is that she _cannot_ register the kittens because either one or both parents are on the non-active register. The non-active register is supposed to be a way for breeders to protect animals from being bred from that the breeder thinks shouldn't be. In other words a breeder assesses their kittens and decides whether they are pet quality or breeding quality and they will always register pet quality on the non-active. Then along come 'hobby breeders' who pay pet price for a pet quality kitten and then breed from it, can't register the kittens so sell them slightly cheaper and tell people "they're only hobby breeders" as an excuse. And I'm sorry but more often than not they're breeding crap kittens cos they're not buying good quality breeding stock!


Charlibob said:


> Well now I'm all excited about Maacam again :flrt: I'm quite happy for her to come here with her if she would travel down to Manchester, would she like any details from me?
> 
> I've shown my boyfriend the picture and hes in love with her, he also thinks an older cat might be better for us.


I can either pm you susan's phone number and/or e-mail address and you can contact her, or you can pm me your phone number and I'll get Susan to ring you. Like me she generally goes on her 'gut instinct' when selling kittens.

As your boyfriend has said an older cat might be better for you, because older cats sleep a lot of the time, so won't be as active and get bored when you are out. As far as I know she's always been a very healthy cat and my Harry will be 15 tomorrow and he's still as daft as a brush and full of fun.


----------



## ditta

liver scan in morning


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> liver scan in morning


 good luck hun


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> liver scan in morning


When did this come up Ditta? Have you had the liver blood test done like and now they want to scan you???

Emma, soz forgot to mention sympathies for sore bum!!!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> When did this come up Ditta? Have you had the liver blood test done like and now they want to scan you???
> 
> 
> 
> Emma, soz forgot to mention sympathies for sore bum!!!


 
oooo ouchie


yup had blood test done christmas time and my enzyme levels are high so next step is scan it makes me worry tho i only phoned yesterday for appointment and they booked me in for saturday


----------



## Emmaj

Im sat on a soft cushion :blush::lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> I don't get this 'hobby breeder' thing at all. To me anyone who breeds their animals is a breeder - full stop! I bred one litter of kittens a year from my girls and I never had more than 2 entire girls at one time, very occasionally a youngster coming on ready to replace an older one, so I rarely ever had more than 2 litters per year - so maybe you could call me a hobby breeder, cos I wasn't churning out litters and litters of kittens, but I never thought of myself in that way.
> 
> It costs £8 to register a kitten if you have already paid for a registered prefix and it costs £15 to register without a prefix, so it's not like it costs the earth.
> 
> I think what you might find is that she _cannot_ register the kittens because either one or both parents are on the non-active register. The non-active register is supposed to be a way for breeders to protect animals from being bred from that the breeder thinks shouldn't be. In other words a breeder assesses their kittens and decides whether they are pet quality or breeding quality and they will always register pet quality on the non-active. Then along come 'hobby breeders' who pay pet price for a pet quality kitten and then breed from it, can't register the kittens so sell them slightly cheaper and tell people "they're only hobby breeders" as an excuse. And I'm sorry but more often than not they're breeding crap kittens cos they're not buying good quality breeding stock!
> I can either pm you susan's phone number and/or e-mail address and you can contact her, or you can pm me your phone number and I'll get Susan to ring you. Like me she generally goes on her 'gut instinct' when selling kittens.
> 
> As your boyfriend has said an older cat might be better for you, because older cats sleep a lot of the time, so won't be as active and get bored when you are out. As far as I know she's always been a very healthy cat and my Harry will be 15 tomorrow and he's still as daft as a brush and full of fun.


It totally put me off when she said that, she said that both the parents we're registered and I could see them both. But for an extra £50 I could get a registered kitten knowing exactly what it is and where its come from! Anyways that doesn't matter now as I really want Maacam :lol2: She sounds perfect for us, will send you a PM with my mobile number now :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

if I don't get my skinny backside out to the all night garage, my cats are going to be ever so cross with me tomorrow.
I ran out of coall for the rayburn. I burn logs all day but it won't stay lit with just logs so needs a shovel full of coal on last thing at night. If the titties wake up tomoorow and their delicate little bodies are the slightest bit chilly cos I let the range go out, boy am I going to have some major sulkages on my hands. But oh I don't want to leave my cosy cottage and venture out in the cold and dark.
And if Delphi gets into my bed again tonight and sleeps with his body on the pillow beside me, I'm not going to be happy. I wouldn't mind too much if twas his head on the pillow but when his rear lips are there all pink,puckered up and waiting for a kiss as soon as I wake up, it gives you a bit of a jolt it does and my arthritic neck can't stand my recoiling suddenly as I did this morning. Little beast.
To top it off, he was purring like a flipping harley davidson under the covers so he obviously knew what he was doing and enjoying it.:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> if I don't get my skinny backside out to the all night garage, my cats are going to be ever so cross with me tomorrow.
> I ran out of coall for the rayburn. I burn logs all day but it won't stay lit with just logs so needs a shovel full of coal on last thing at night. If the titties wake up tomoorow and their delicate little bodies are the slightest bit chilly cos I let the range go out, boy am I going to have some major sulkages on my hands. But oh I don't want to leave my cosy cottage and venture out in the cold and dark.
> And if Delphi gets into my bed again tonight and sleeps with his body on the pillow beside me, I'm not going to be happy. I wouldn't mind too much if twas his head on the pillow but when his rear lips are there all pink,puckered up and waiting for a kiss as soon as I wake up, it gives you a bit of a jolt it does and my arthritic neck can't stand my recoiling suddenly as I did this morning. Little beast.
> To top it off, he was purring like a flipping harley davidson under the covers so he obviously knew what he was doing and enjoying it.:bash:


 
maybes he was hoping for a rear end kiss LOL


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> yup had blood test done christmas time and my enzyme levels are high so next step is scan it makes me worry tho i only phoned yesterday for appointment and they booked me in for saturday


See what you mean! Well good luck and fingers crossed they don't find anything mega nasty! Let's know how you get on!



Charlibob said:


> It totally put me off when she said that, she said that both the parents we're registered and I could see them both. But for an extra £50 I could get a registered kitten knowing exactly what it is and where its come from! Anyways that doesn't matter now as I really want Maacam :lol2: She sounds perfect for us, will send you a PM with my mobile number now :2thumb:


Yes, they will be registered, no doubt about that, *but* they're probably on the non-active which means she can't register any progeny. Why would you breed to pedigree registered cats and sell them for £250 when, by paying £15 you can register them to prove the pedigree is correct and charge £300 or £350?? Soz, it doesn't make sense!!



fenwoman said:


> I wouldn't mind too much if twas his head on the pillow but when his rear lips are there all pink,puckered up and waiting for a kiss as soon as I wake up, it gives you a bit of a jolt it does and my arthritic neck can't stand my recoiling suddenly as I did this morning. Little beast.


Ooh! I've had that happen - it's not a nice thing to wake up to!


----------



## ditta

liver scan all clear:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Great news Ditta! :2thumb:

So do they know why your bloods were not good then?


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> See what you mean! Well good luck and fingers crossed they don't find anything mega nasty! Let's know how you get on!
> 
> Yes, they will be registered, no doubt about that, *but* they're probably on the non-active which means she can't register any progeny. Why would you breed to pedigree registered cats and sell them for £250 when, by paying £15 you can register them to prove the pedigree is correct and charge £300 or £350?? Soz, it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> Ooh! I've had that happen - it's not a nice thing to wake up to!


I know I was totally put off by it! Anyway thought you would like to know I spoke to Susan this morning about Maacam and she should be sending me an email about when shes free to drive down here and some more pics of her :flrt:


----------



## feorag

that's excellent news! I hope it all goes well for you.

I'm sure Maacam will settle very well with you, somalis are a very easy going breed, happiest when they are around people, rather than other cats. So I'm sure that once she's got over the stress of finding herself in a strange home (she'll probably hide away for a while first), she'll settle down and be great company for you. I know Susan says she's quite talkative (some are more so than others - we _never_ speak to our Purrdy, but we don't get a "prrrrt" response!)

And if you don't believe me that they like people, this is what I look at most nights - although now there's only 3 of them left!


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> that's excellent news! I hope it all goes well for you.
> 
> I'm sure Maacam will settle very well with you, somalis are a very easy going breed, happiest when they are around people, rather than other cats. So I'm sure that once she's got over the stress of finding herself in a strange home (she'll probably hide away for a while first), she'll settle down and be great company for you. I know Susan says she's quite talkative (some are more so than others - we _never_ speak to our Purrdy, but we don't get a "prrrrt" response!)
> 
> And if you don't believe me that they like people, this is what I look at most nights - although now there's only 3 of them left!
> 
> image image


Thanks, I hope it does as well!

She says shes very chatty, loves cuddles and still like to play a lot, but atm shes spending all her time growling and hissing as when the other two see her they stalk her 

Hopefully she'll settle quite quickly as we'll be around most of time, theres usually someone in the house at all times, most of the time as one of us leaves the other comes home. She'll only ever be left for a couple of hours at most maybe once a week. 

Sadly the only day she knew she was free was next saturday when I'm working at 5pm and only my boyfriend would be home, so we need to sort a day we're both free.


----------



## feorag

that's exactly the problem we had with Kisha. Luna's mother and grandmother used to work in a pair and stalk her. No-one ever attacked her (in fact I've never in my entire life actually had a cat fight between any of my cats), they didn't need to, they just stalked her and psyched her out and it terrified her. I tried for over a year to get the right home for her and fortunately while I was still looking Iain met Shirley and decided to get married and said "hang onto her until I can get a job in Scotland and move in with Shirley and we'll have her". And like I said she loves her life with them and adores Iain, so I'm sure it will work out with Maacam, and I'm sure she'll be worth waiting for.


----------



## Emmaj

evening ladies :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> evening ladies :2thumb:


 what about me?:whistling2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Evening Gals, how's everyone???

Jules


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> evening ladies :2thumb:





Basilbrush said:


> Evening Gals, how's everyone???
> 
> Jules


are us men not allowed here anymore then :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> what about me?:whistling2:


 
Oooo sorry lol evening to you too pam :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> are us men not allowed here anymore then :gasp:


 
Of course you are ian your like one of the girls anyways :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

*runs off and hides*

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

i think i should be insulted, its very worrying that im not :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i think i should be insulted, its very worrying that im not :whistling2:


hee its because you know it wasnt ment as an insult thats why :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Boo. I'm. Bored. I. Need my net. BAck. GRR


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Boo. I'm. Bored. I. Need my net. BAck. GRR


 
Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you scared me :gasp: LOL 

awwwwwww wont be long now till you have it back :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Bugger.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Bugger.


what ? :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Bugger.


 errrr. no thanks. I'm just not in the mood tonight :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> errrr. no thanks. I'm just not in the mood tonight :blush:


 
awwwww but she is bored pam :lol2:


----------



## temerist

fenwoman im very annoyed i at least expected some kind of pm with updates :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> fenwoman im very annoyed i at least expected some kind of pm with updates :lol2:


updates? about you know what?


----------



## temerist

i know nothing :whistling2:

just info, no one tells me anything :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i know nothing :whistling2:
> 
> just info, no one tells me anything :whip:


sometimes its best off not knowing things anyways :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> i know nothing :whistling2:
> 
> just info, no one tells me anything :whip:


 Well you are a chap after all. Even if I told you summat, me being a female sort of person. It'd go in one ear and out the other and if I told you twice, I'd be nagging :lol2:


----------



## temerist

thats just bitchy fenny :bash:

anyway when i listen ill put a finger in one ear so it cant come out the other side :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> thats just bitchy funny :bash:
> 
> anyway when i listen ill put a finger in one ear so it cant come out the other side :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOL that made me chuckle :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone - I've been stuck in front of the telly knitting all night!

Ian, did you notice I said "everyone" not "ladies" - I'm good me! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Evening everyone - I've been stuck in front of the telly knitting all night!
> 
> Ian, did you notice I said "everyone" not "ladies" - I'm good me! :whistling2:


 
LOL yes i think we all need to start using everyone :lol2:


----------



## temerist

no your opk i know where im not wanted

ill start my own cat chat thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> no your opk i know where im not wanted
> 
> ill start my own cat chat thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


awwwwwwww i just found ya dummy on my door step you spat that quiet away :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm pretty good, aren't I?? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I'm pretty good, aren't I?? :whistling2: :lol2:


 
yes your halo is still in the right place :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

:halo:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :halo:


 
what a mighty fine halo that is :2thumb:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> that's exactly the problem we had with Kisha. Luna's mother and grandmother used to work in a pair and stalk her. No-one ever attacked her (in fact I've never in my entire life actually had a cat fight between any of my cats), they didn't need to, they just stalked her and psyched her out and it terrified her. I tried for over a year to get the right home for her and fortunately while I was still looking Iain met Shirley and decided to get married and said "hang onto her until I can get a job in Scotland and move in with Shirley and we'll have her". And like I said she loves her life with them and adores Iain, so I'm sure it will work out with Maacam, and I'm sure she'll be worth waiting for.


Yep shes the same shes just terrified all the time, hopefully she'll settle with us quickly and realise shes safe here! Well I spoke to Susan again before I went to work and she should be coming next Sunday, shes sending me the pictures tomorrow. Marks really excited!! Like a kid at Christmas :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Not bad is it?


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Yep shes the same shes just terrified all the time, hopefully she'll settle with us quickly and realise shes safe here! Well I spoke to Susan again before I went to work and she should be coming next Sunday, shes sending me the pictures tomorrow. Marks really excited!! Like a kid at Christmas :lol2:


Excellent! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: Not bad is it?


nopes definately a halo to be proud of :2thumb:


----------



## ashley

Morning all!

Jules, any update on Gwen? Hope she's doing ok!

Silly question here but how do you pronounce Maacam? I like how it's written but keep saying it in my head and sure it sounds wrong :lol2:

Well my two kittens are bananas! They seem to think bed time is play time and go crazy! We have a kitty climber in the bedroom and they are up and down that chasing eachother then proceed to do laps round the bedroom. UInfortunately, we are one of the obstacles! They're like velcro, it's amazing how they just run everywhere and over everything and just seem to stick to it! We've decided to call the boy Elmo but still deliberating over the girl, you'd think we were naming a baby! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

boo!!


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Jules, any update on Gwen? Hope she's doing ok!
> 
> Silly question here but how do you pronounce Maacam? I like how it's written but keep saying it in my head and sure it sounds wrong :lol2:
> 
> Well my two kittens are bananas! They seem to think bed time is play time and go crazy! We have a kitty climber in the bedroom and they are up and down that chasing eachother then proceed to do laps round the bedroom. UInfortunately, we are one of the obstacles! They're like velcro, it's amazing how they just run everywhere and over everything and just seem to stick to it! We've decided to call the boy Elmo but still deliberating over the girl, you'd think we were naming a baby! :lol2:


I've been waiting for Julie to post an update on Gwen for ages too - where is she? :bash:

Susan pronounces it mak-am - I don't know what it means, but Susan's like me and likes to choose uncommon names for her cats.



temerist said:


> boo!!


B*ggar off back to your own thread! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

WENCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!
































sneaks away un-noticed :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> sneaks away un-noticed :whistling2:


You have got to be joking!!! :bash::lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi Guys,

How's everyone doing???

Well, me bug-eyed, big lugged, wrinkly husband:lol2: came home on Friday afternoon after having spent 5-6 weeks offshore. Very tired having spent about 16 hours a day working and trying to sort out equipment downtime, personality clashes within his team, attending boring meetings etc., etc. All in all he's had a great time.:whistling2: On his way home in the ferry (he's up in Norway) to Bergen, two of his crewmembers totally lost it with each other and ended up in "fisty cuffs". It got so bad that the ferry captain wanted to take the ferry to the nearest port to get the police involved. Allan and a few others managed to calm down the situation and avoided the worst scenario. Poor guy, all he's done since coming home is sleep - ahhh bless!!!! We had a bit of a mini Christmas on his return with a roast, trimmings, wine, and prezzies, yeahhhh!!!!!LOL!!!!

Well Gwen is actually well and truly on the mend.:2thumb: The swelling has gone down drastically but still bad enough what remains. Her right eye opened on Friday and seems to be all okay.: victory: The vet doesn't think the jaw is broken and we have all noted the correct mouth/eating action albeit it still looks painful for her but she is doing it.: victory: We won't know if there are any cheek bone or nasal fractures unless we do an x-ray which means more intrusion. And she's now had *ENOUGH *of that. The good 'ol Gwen *attitude* came back *loud and proud* on Saturday morning:lol2: and I was at the receiving end of it, LOL!!! with her back end pointing in my direction ready to kick out at me. 

All this in my opinion is good. The vet came out on Friday for another check over to give an all over examination before the weekend set in. Gwen, without sedation, let her examine the inside of her mouth too - bless!! More antibiotics and inflammatories given and that's her till Monday and then I think it's a case of quiet rest & TLC, minimal interference and just let nature do it's healing.:notworthy::notworthy::2thumb:

Her attitude just said it all though.:lol2:

Thank you for everyones best wishes and thoughts for Gwen - it's all helped. Something to be said for the power of thought and healing!!! But that's another story, LOL!!!

Been doing loads of housework this morning, away to put my feet up and relax now. Been out till 10-11p.m. every night seeing to Gwen and giving her healing and now I'm pooped, LOL!!!

Ashley - love the news on the kitties, sounds like everything is going in the right direction.

And news on Maacam is just great too.


Jules
xx


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Great news Ditta! :2thumb:
> 
> So do they know why your bloods were not good then?


 they dont eileen, i have had more blood taken and back at the docs on 25 th for all my results........they suspect it may be my medication thats causing it but buggar only knows, ive been on the same meds for over 10 years and have only added sleeping pills sooooooooo............


i put my camera under the quilt this morning to try and get action shots of baby dice without her knowing.............
first one.....










dont think shes knows im there.........











oooppps think ive been rumbled lol.......


----------



## Titch1980

hi guys
not been on here in a while, 
but needed somewhere to talk where family wont see it as they are going through it aswell. 
my dads doctor suspects my dad has cancer(cant remember name of it) he has to have a biopsy on 1st feb, so we will find out if it is and how bad etc then, i try to be strong for my siblings and all the kids, but in private i cry like a baby, ive always been a daddies girl and just cannot cope with this :'(
sorry to come on with such bad news but i didnt know where else to go that family wont see


----------



## feorag

Basilbrush said:


> Well, me bug-eyed, big lugged, wrinkly husband:lol2: came home on Friday afternoon


What about the nekkid bit?? Wasn't he nekkid? I bet he had a Toberlone for you though!! :whistling2: 

Great news about Gwen though - hope there aren't any fractures and that she continues to improve


ditta said:


> they dont eileen, i have had more blood taken and back at the docs on 25 th for all my results........they suspect it may be my medication thats causing it but buggar only knows, ive been on the same meds for over 10 years and have only added sleeping pills sooooooooo............


It could be the medication, I know when I had my staph aurius infection and I had to have high dosage intravenous anti-b's they totally knackered my liver and I became really hepatoxic and had to have the anti-b changed.

I loved the first photo of Dice - I've just been looking at them on the "blokes what have spat their dummies out" thread! :lol2:

Rachel, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad - it must be dreadful for you!


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> What about the nekkid bit?? Wasn't he nekkid? I bet he had a Toberlone for you though!! :whistling2:
> 
> Great news about Gwen though - hope there aren't any fractures and that she continues to improve
> It could be the medication, I know when I had my staph aurius infection and I had to have high dosage intravenous anti-b's they totally knackered my liver and I became really hepatoxic and had to have the anti-b changed.
> 
> I loved the first photo of Dice - I've just been looking at them on the "blokes what have spat their dummies out" thread! :lol2:
> 
> Rachel, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad - it must be dreadful for you!


 

OI :censor:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> OI :censor:


:roll2: PMSL!!

I'm doing a lot of that lately, aren't I?? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

evening all : victory:


well im pooped :gasp: had tech rehersal and dress rehersal today with popping home in between to sort the pooches out 

well my costume looks fantastic.................but i cant fecking see a damn thing with the head on :gasp:

im having to grab people to drag me off when i get into the wings of the stage ha ha and in the dance i do walked into a lass 3 times poor girl :lol2:

it all went pretty well though


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Emma I wish you lived nearer, cos I'd come and see you, so I would!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: Emma I wish you lived nearer, cos I'd come and see you, so I would!!!


 
they usually film it and them put it onto dvd's i can always buy a copy of the dvd and lend it you lol then you gets to watch it : victory::lol2::lol2:

i have to say its a fantastic panto very funny : victory:


----------



## feorag

Yeh, I'd be up for that! :lol2: 

T'wud be good to see you in a gorilla outfit!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yeh, I'd be up for that! :lol2:
> 
> T'wud be good to see you in a gorilla outfit!


 
LOL well the producer gave me alot of praise afterwards saying i did fantastically and you couldnt tell i was pretty much blind with the head on :lol2:

i was chuffed as its rare for her to praise people :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Good on ya!!! :2thumb:


----------



## leggy

Well the 3 puddy tats are off for ops today  Been up all night as they wanted food :bash: Wish them luck


----------



## feorag

Oh! Fingers crossed for you and them - bless! :flrt:

I'm having a quiet day today - gonna pack up your tracksuit and get to the post office with it, do a bit of housework  and basically fanny about all day! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

HIYA!!!!  I have a computer. Not our computer, but A COMPUTER. It'll do til our;s is better. What have I missed??

Annie and the bubs aren't doing too well...  They are detaching and "disappearing". I am leaving them completely alone and only going in to feed at the moment, so hopefully in a few weeks' time, there'll be babies running about, but I am not hopeful.


----------



## feorag

Not a lot cos Shell's been absent for more than a few days and nobody else 'talks' as much as her! :roll2: PMSL!! 

*You know I'm joking Shell - I'm really missing you!

Oh Jen, poor Annie - I know they are marsupials, but I seem to remember reading somewhere that they don't have pouches? I'm assuming that, like marsupials, babies are born very 'undeveloped', so I'm wondering do they just 'hang on' to mother all the time and when you say 'detaching' does that mean they're not strong enough to hang on and are falling off? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

They are marsupials, yup, without pouches. So, when they are born, they crawl to their mother's nipples, attach to one and the nipple swells in their mouth, basically anchoring them in place (which happens in all marsupials). So it looks like they are just stuck to her belly. When I say they are detaching, I mean, they are "letting go" (for lack of a better phrase) of her nipples. They are very underdeveloped and more like foetuses than "proper babies".


----------



## feorag

Yup! That's what I envisaged. Didn't know all the facts, but was assuming that they would attach to a nipple same as a pouched marsupial, but basically be out in the open!

Having seen what a baby kangaroo looks like when it's born, I'd hate to think just how tiny and undeveloped newborn STO babies must be like!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... The first one that detached was smaller than a brand new pinky mouse.


----------



## feorag

Aaggghhh!! Now that's frightening!!

Are they big enough to attempt any handrearing or still too small?


----------



## Amalthea

Too small. I tried with the first one


----------



## feorag

Guessed as much! 

Let's just hope that some of them manage to make it!


----------



## Amalthea

I truly do hope so, but I am not expecting much. It was Annie's first litter, though, so we can try again if it doesn't work out. Currently, I am working on reintroducing Oliver and Ella (my friend's STO), so we shall see what happens with them.


----------



## feorag

Well all I can do is wish you luck! Hope you can succeed, one way or another! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  I was pretty upset when it first started happening, but I guess I've gotten used to it now (if that's possible).


----------



## Charlibob

Some pics of Macaam, Susan should be sending more later tonight :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thanx  I was pretty upset when it first started happening, but I guess I've gotten used to it now (if that's possible).


I think when things like this happen you have to be philosophical! You do the best you can to try and help them and save them, but with the best will in the world, sometimes you can't!

Been there with a couple of kittens and it's awful, but you've got to keep a sensible head and realise that some things aren't meant to be.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Eileen!! I'm glad you understood what I meant. I don't think I said it right.

Very pretty kitty, Charlibob!!


----------



## feorag

:gasp: I missed those earlier!! You and I cross posted, Charli and you ended up above me - I've just seen them now!

I asked Susan what Maacam meant and she said she couldn't remember :lol2: so she's gonna check when she gets home and tell me.

I really hope it works out for you!


----------



## sundia

do cats fur come up more at different times of the year?


----------



## feorag

Do you mean moult?


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> :gasp: I missed those earlier!! You and I cross posted, Charli and you ended up above me - I've just seen them now!
> 
> I asked Susan what Maacam meant and she said she couldn't remember :lol2: so she's gonna check when she gets home and tell me.
> 
> I really hope it works out for you!


I love her to bits already :flrt:haven't even met her yet . . . :lol2:
Well I googled Macaam to try and find out what it means all I could find was a program to reduce hard drive noise, I'm sure she wasn't named after that :gasp:

She also sent me a copy of Macaams kittens pedigree as I can follow Macaam through that.


----------



## feorag

It's short for something like Maacamila or something - I'll tell you tonight when Sue gets home and e-mails me.

She is very closely related to my own cats. I'm pretty certain that Doki was her mother and she was a Ricky daughter (Supatoft Silver Sundowner) who was Harry's father. And Doki was mated to Porridge (Gr Ch Supatoft Abfab Bollinger - who I absolutely loved, but who sadly died young) and produced Maacam. Porridge was Roscoe's dad and Roscoe was the double of his dad I can tell you.

Porridge' dad was Pots (Gr Ch & Sup & UK Imp Gr Pr Emanan Alderman Ptolomy) who was bred by my friend Emma in Gloucester. Pots had a wonderful nature and was still being shown right up until he was 16 and had won every title there was to win by the time she lost him when he was 17 year old. Little brag here - just about the only Somali who ever beat him was our Leyla and she beat him twice when they were young - Barry loves that fact!!! :lol2: In fact there's a story on my website called "A Winter's Tale" subtitled "Potty the Poofter" about when I tried to mate him to Leyla! :lol2:

Little story about Porridge. He was a single kitten in Ruty's (who was Brenda's foundation queen) last litter. Brenda was hoping for a girl to carry on her breeding line, but of course along came a boy. Single kittens aren't very challenging to industrious mothers and Ruty found him so boring to look after that she used to carry him downstairs to the living room, cos she hated being in the 'maternity suite' upstairs on her own. (I remember our Sorcha was exactly the same with Harry and dragged him into our bed every night when he was tiny!)

The problem was that Ruty often dropped this little kitten on the stairs on the way down and so just left him there. Brenda and Adrian had recently renovated and extended their lakeland farm cottage and had bought a new stair carpet. The carpet colour was "Porridge" and the kitten was the same colour as the carpet meaning he was in a very risky situation when he was left alone on the stairs. So they called him after the carpet!! 

Having said that Brenda and Adrian are great foodies and drinkers, so most of their kittens are named after food or wine, so it worked out great.

Some ancestor photos for you

Pots ....................................................................... Ricky 

















And Porridge as a kitten and an adult!
























And just cos I loved him and to show how much like his dad he was, this was my Roscoe


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> It's short for something like Maacamila or something - I'll tell you tonight when Sue gets home and e-mails me.
> 
> She is very closely related to my own cats. I'm pretty certain that Doki was her mother and she was a Ricky daughter (Supatoft Silver Sundowner) who was Harry's father. And Doki was mated to Porridge (Gr Ch Supatoft Abfab Bollinger - who I absolutely loved, but who sadly died young) and produced Maacam. Porridge was Roscoe's dad and Roscoe was the double of his dad I can tell you.
> 
> Porridge' dad was Pots (Gr Ch & Sup & UK Imp Gr Pr Emanan Alderman Ptolomy) who was bred by my friend Emma in Gloucester. Pots had a wonderful nature and was still being shown right up until he was 16 and had won every title there was to win by the time she lost him when he was 17 year old. Little brag here - just about the only Somali who ever beat him was our Leyla and she beat him twice when they were young - Barry loves that fact!!! :lol2: In fact there's a story on my website called "A Winter's Tale" subtitled "Potty the Poofter" about when I tried to mate him to Leyla! :lol2:
> 
> Little story about Porridge. He was a single kitten in Ruty's (who was Brenda's foundation queen) last litter. Brenda was hoping for a girl to carry on her breeding line, but of course along came a boy. Single kittens aren't very challenging to industrious mothers and Ruty found him so boring to look after that she used to carry him downstairs to the living room, cos she hated being in the 'maternity suite' upstairs on her own. (I remember our Sorcha was exactly the same with Harry and dragged him into our bed every night when he was tiny!)
> 
> The problem was that Ruty often dropped this little kitten on the stairs on the way down and so just left him there. Brenda and Adrian had recently renovated and extended their lakeland farm cottage and had bought a new stair carpet. The carpet colour was "Porridge" and the kitten was the same colour as the carpet meaning he was in a very risky situation when he was left alone on the stairs. So they called him after the carpet!!
> 
> Having said that Brenda and Adrian are great foodies and drinkers, so most of their kittens are named after food or wine, so it worked out great.
> 
> Some ancestor photos for you
> 
> Pots ....................................................................... Ricky
> 
> image image
> 
> And Porridge as a kitten and an adult!
> 
> image image image
> 
> And just cos I loved him and to show how much like his dad he was, this was my Roscoe
> 
> image image


I believe its short for Macaamilid as thats her name on the pedigree. 

Supatoft Silver Sundowner is her great grandfather, I think I've read it right :blush: 
Her mum being Dandssom Bi Dokhae and her grandfather is Supatoft Abfab Bollinger, made my eyes go funny reading that :lol2:
There such pretty cats, I told my parents I should be getting her and they aren't cat people at all and they both said somalis are stunning cats :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> I believe its short for Macaamilid as thats her name on the pedigree.
> 
> Supatoft Silver Sundowner is her great grandfather, I think I've read it right :blush:
> Her mum being Dandssom Bi Dokhae and her grandfather is Supatoft Abfab Bollinger, made my eyes go funny reading that :lol2:
> There such pretty cats, I told my parents I should be getting her and they aren't cat people at all and they both said somalis are stunning cats :flrt:


Yes, that's right! So her pedigree is very close to my own Somalis.

You know I've never been able to understand why, as a breed, they aren't more popular. They're much more unusual looking than some of the other more popular breeds and anyone who gets one will inevitably want to buy another (that's happened to me loads of times, kitten buyers coming back to get another one) or if they only want one they'll always want another somali when they lose it, and yet they haven't caught on like the *****, who were imported about 4 years after Somalis and are being bred in their thousands in this country now. Very strange!!


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Yes, that's right! So her pedigree is very close to my own Somalis.
> 
> You know I've never been able to understand why, as a breed, they aren't more popular. They're much more unusual looking than some of the other more popular breeds and anyone who gets one will inevitably want to buy another (that's happened to me loads of times, kitten buyers coming back to get another one) or if they only want one they'll always want another somali when they lose it, and yet they haven't caught on like the *****, who were imported about 4 years after Somalis and are being bred in their thousands in this country now. Very strange!!


I don't understand it either, everyone I've shown a picture to has had the same reaction, saying shes gorgeous but what is she as they've seen anything like a somali before! I do love Maine ***** but quite a few do just look like long haired large moggies.


----------



## feorag

That's always been my point - apart from the size and the square muzzle, a Maine **** looks like (and in fact *is*) a hairy farm cat.

Until recently the Abyssinian and the Somali were the only cats that had agouti coats, which made them very different to any other breed of cat.


----------



## Charlibob

I'm writing up my shopping list for Macaam, can anyone think of what I'm missing so far I have:
Royal Canin kibble & any wet pouches like whiskers/felix (this is what Susan has told me she eats currently)
Clumping litter
2 x litter trays
Food/Water bowls
Bed

Will I need a brush for her?
What kind of toys would people recommend? Apparently shes still very playful!


----------



## Emmaj

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek a Booooooooooooooooo:2thumb:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Do you mean moult?


yeah? lol


----------



## Basilbrush

Charlibob said:


> I don't understand it either, everyone I've shown a picture to has had the same reaction, saying shes gorgeous but what is she as they've seen anything like a somali before! I do love Maine ***** but quite a few do just look like long haired large moggies.


Hi Charlibob,

She's absolutely gorgeous and I bet you must be biting at the bit to get her for this weekend???

As for why aren't there many breeders of Somalis - I truly do not know. I used to breed Somalis myself up here in Aberdeenshire and Eileen was one of the first breeders that I contacted when I wanted to buy a breeding queen. Eileen has been my mentor throughout my time when I was breeding and a cherished friendship has flourished along the years from that initial call. There had been one or two breeders in the Glasgow/Ayrshire area and one breeder up in Inverness, but by the time I had started way back in 1999 they had all given up. There is still Brenda and Adrian in Cumbria and then you go further down south to get the Somali breeders. If it wasn't for Eileen mentoring me through the whole process, I don't know what I would have done as I felt very much on my own up here in Aberdeenshire. Adrian & Brenda and Di (where I got my stud cat Teddy) down in Birmingham were all equally helpful.

As for giving up breeding - my personal decision was that I had the croft to run with hubby being away overseas for anything between 4-8 weeks at a time and bringing up two young children did have a very major impact on my final decision. Plain and simple, I just didn't have the time and was running out of energy and fast.:lol2: During the latter couple of years there was a spate of people moving house, working abroad, splitting up etc., etc., and they could no longer keep their cats and were up for rehoming. I found at times it would take quite a while to find homes for the pusses but eventually permanent homes were found. This did actually make me think twice about breeding any further and therefore I waited until I had a list of people wanting a kitten, which turned out to be people who had kittens from me before. I think I did this for two more litters and stopped. I also had to think about Teddy, my stud cat, as he was coming up to 6 years old, which I felt was long enough to be kept outdoors and wanted him neutered and living inside with us.

So these reasons could be used for anyone breeding any breed of cat, but as for there not being anymore Somali breeders going about I truly do not know why as they are the most charming, lovable rogues you could ever wish to meet or want, and I would never be without a Somali again in my life.:flrt:

I've also got a Maine **** girl as it happens. She's a gorgeous blue cream and white but she does just look like a big hairy farm cat to be honest, but regardless of that I love her to bits and wouldn't be without her.

I just know you and your partner will absolutely dote on Macaam. You must let us all know how you get on with her this weekend. I hope it all goes well for you, and of course, photos of her are a must.:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> I'm writing up my shopping list for Macaam, can anyone think of what I'm missing so far I have:
> Royal Canin kibble & any wet pouches like whiskers/felix (this is what Susan has told me she eats currently)
> Clumping litter
> 2 x litter trays
> Food/Water bowls
> Bed
> 
> Will I need a brush for her?
> What kind of toys would people recommend? Apparently shes still very playful!


You definitely need a scratch pole and preferably one that is taller than 2 foot! That's the most important thing to buy when you get a cat - far more important than beds and stuff like that, cos cats sleep where they like, but they must 'strop' to get the outside of their claws off, so you need a scratch pole. For grooming I've never used a brush on a cat or dog - well at least not since I had my Afghans. I always use a comb on my somalis - ones like this MOULTING PET COMB WITH PAW PRINT HANDLE - CATS DOGS ETC on eBay (end time 13-Feb-10 09:08:45 GMT) 

And finally as far as toys go, you can't beat long leather bootlaces, which cats love, my Harry's fav toy as a youngster was always those tiny, tiny mice like this.







As far as other toys are concerned, ask Susan if her cats go a bomb on catnip. All mine do cos Sorcha my foundation queen did and it's a hereditary taste. If Susan says Macaam likes them, then either a catnip toy or a bottle of catnip spray that you can spray onto her toys to 'charge them up'



Basilbrush said:


> Eileen has been my mentor throughout my time when I was breeding and a cherished friendship has flourished along the years from that initial call.


Who says?? Not me!!! :lol2: Only joking!


----------



## Basilbrush

Who says?? Not me!!! :lol2: Only joking![/QUOTE]

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Jules
:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry Sundia - forgot your question! Cats do moult - my cats aren't losing much hair yet, but my dog is throwing it out like he wants me to knit another one! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Thought you ladies (and boys) would like this 




























:flrt: Recognise one special little vermin?


----------



## Charlibob

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Charlibob,
> 
> She's absolutely gorgeous and I bet you must be biting at the bit to get her for this weekend???
> 
> As for why aren't there many breeders of Somalis - I truly do not know. I used to breed Somalis myself up here in Aberdeenshire and Eileen was one of the first breeders that I contacted when I wanted to buy a breeding queen. Eileen has been my mentor throughout my time when I was breeding and a cherished friendship has flourished along the years from that initial call. There had been one or two breeders in the Glasgow/Ayrshire area and one breeder up in Inverness, but by the time I had started way back in 1999 they had all given up. There is still Brenda and Adrian in Cumbria and then you go further down south to get the Somali breeders. If it wasn't for Eileen mentoring me through the whole process, I don't know what I would have done as I felt very much on my own up here in Aberdeenshire. Adrian & Brenda and Di (where I got my stud cat Teddy) down in Birmingham were all equally helpful.
> 
> As for giving up breeding - my personal decision was that I had the croft to run with hubby being away overseas for anything between 4-8 weeks at a time and bringing up two young children did have a very major impact on my final decision. Plain and simple, I just didn't have the time and was running out of energy and fast.:lol2: During the latter couple of years there was a spate of people moving house, working abroad, splitting up etc., etc., and they could no longer keep their cats and were up for rehoming. I found at times it would take quite a while to find homes for the pusses but eventually permanent homes were found. This did actually make me think twice about breeding any further and therefore I waited until I had a list of people wanting a kitten, which turned out to be people who had kittens from me before. I think I did this for two more litters and stopped. I also had to think about Teddy, my stud cat, as he was coming up to 6 years old, which I felt was long enough to be kept outdoors and wanted him neutered and living inside with us.
> 
> So these reasons could be used for anyone breeding any breed of cat, but as for there not being anymore Somali breeders going about I truly do not know why as they are the most charming, lovable rogues you could ever wish to meet or want, and I would never be without a Somali again in my life.:flrt:
> 
> I've also got a Maine **** girl as it happens. She's a gorgeous blue cream and white but she does just look like a big hairy farm cat to be honest, but regardless of that I love her to bits and wouldn't be without her.
> 
> I just know you and your partner will absolutely dote on Macaam. You must let us all know how you get on with her this weekend. I hope it all goes well for you, and of course, photos of her are a must.:2thumb:
> 
> Jules


I'm so excited hehe, Marks like a kid at Christmas!! I'm sure there will be lots of pictures of her. :2thumb:

When I was first looking for a kitten, I think I found one boy that was £400 and right at the other end of the country and only one for rehoming on the somali page. 



feorag said:


> You definitely need a scratch pole and preferably one that is taller than 2 foot! That's the most important thing to buy when you get a cat - far more important than beds and stuff like that, cos cats sleep where they like, but they must 'strop' to get the outside of their claws off, so you need a scratch pole. For grooming I've never used a brush on a cat or dog - well at least not since I had my Afghans. I always use a comb on my somalis - ones like this MOULTING PET COMB WITH PAW PRINT HANDLE - CATS DOGS ETC on eBay (end time 13-Feb-10 09:08:45 GMT)
> 
> And finally as far as toys go, you can't beat long leather bootlaces, which cats love, my Harry's fav toy as a youngster was always those tiny, tiny mice like this. imageAs far as other toys are concerned, ask Susan if her cats go a bomb on catnip. All mine do cos Sorcha my foundation queen did and it's a hereditary taste. If Susan says Macaam likes them, then either a catnip toy or a bottle of catnip spray that you can spray onto her toys to 'charge them up'
> 
> Who says?? Not me!!! :lol2: Only joking!


Right I've added the comb and scratch pole to the list as well as a few small toys, will ask about the catnip when she comes on Sunday : victory:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Thought you ladies (and boys) would like this
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt: Recognise one special little vermin?





Awww look at Bracken all grown up :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Ignore the filthy cage, I took pictures BEFORE cleaning, cuz she's more relaxed then.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thought you ladies (and boys) would like this
> :flrt: Recognise one special little vermin?


Me does too! 'Tis the wee wild critter!! Isn't she fabulous!!! I'm just loving her!!!

The one of her peeping out of her little tube, she could be either of my boys!!


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwwwww eeeeeeeeeee wow jen she looks fantastic :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

That tube is her tube  She allows the others to snuggle in there with her, but it's her special refuge


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> That tube is her tube  She allows the others to snuggle in there with her, but it's her special refuge


everyone and thing has to have a special place they can call their own : victory::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It's quite sweet, really, cuz she is always there during the day and if anything frightens her at night, it's the first place she runs.


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Sorry Sundia - forgot your question! Cats do moult - my cats aren't losing much hair yet, but my dog is throwing it out like he wants me to knit another one! :lol2:


no problem haha


----------



## sammy1969

ok question lol Why do my cats not want anything to do with me affectionwise?
I am allowed to feed them and give them treats but when it comes to giveing themany affection or have them come anywhere near me they jsut dont do it. They will go to my partner for all the affection they want even curl up and sleep with him but I am the one that usually plays with them with toys it is weird.


----------



## Emmaj

Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeen 

you have a pm : victory:


----------



## Shell195

*IM BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*
:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> *IM BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*
> :whistling2:


wahooooooooooooo

about bloomin time woman :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> wahooooooooooooo
> 
> about bloomin time woman :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


 

It felt like someone had confiscated all my friends:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It felt like someone had confiscated all my friends:bash:


you still had me chewing on ya ear down the phone ha ha ha 


Ooooo tara took some fantastic pics of the cats and skunks today when i get them through will post them up :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> you still had me chewing on ya ear down the phone ha ha ha
> 
> 
> Ooooo tara took some fantastic pics of the cats and skunks today when i get them through will post them up :flrt::flrt:


 
You saved me from total insanity:2thumb:
Photos would be great:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Me too, Shell  *lol* Was going through withdrawls!!! If ya go back a page (I think), I posted some pics of Bracken


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Me too, Shell  *lol* Was going through withdrawls!!! If ya go back a page (I think), I posted some pics of Bracken


 


You back full time then? Bracken looks wonderful:no1:

I have my friends back again and it feels good:2thumb:


----------



## temerist




----------



## Amalthea

Well, my computer is still broked  We need a whole new hard drive *sobs* But we set up our old crappy one. So I am here, but it takes me a looooooooong time to do anything!!


----------



## Shell195

Look here:flrt:

My new Sphynx boy


----------



## Amalthea

Already did


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> wahooooooooooooo
> 
> about bloomin time woman :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Have to agree - I've really missed ya girl!!!



Emmaj said:


> Ooooo tara took some fantastic pics of the cats and skunks today when i get them through will post them up :flrt::flrt:


Got my pm and replied and looking forward to seeing photos!

I've been sitting knitting catching up on some stuff I'd recorded and watching CSI! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Have to agree - I've really missed ya girl!!!
> 
> Got my pm and replied and looking forward to seeing photos!
> 
> I've been sitting knitting catching up on some stuff I'd recorded and watching CSI! :2thumb:


 
Evening Eileen:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Evening Eileen:whistling2:


 
just popped in to say hello and welcome back shell, missed ya bird:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Evening shell - and Ditta.

Ditta, how are you now? Any more info on your liver? (Does that sound a bit odd! :crazy


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> just popped in to say hello and welcome back shell, missed ya bird:lol2:


:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Ive got a poorly chinchilla


----------



## Amalthea

Uh oh  What's wrong??


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Evening shell - and Ditta.
> 
> Ditta, how are you now? Any more info on your liver? (Does that sound a bit odd! :crazy


 
all results from tests and scan will be at the docs on 25th so wont know til then, im in for a smear in the morning, i feel like a bloody test dummy, in the last few months ive had so many tests and im as fit as a freakying flea but my results all come back dodgy :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell Ditta - there'll be nowhere else left to be examined at this rate! :lol2:

Shell what's wrong with yer chinny?


----------



## Shell195

Shes had a Respiratory Infection and is on Baytril and I have Critical care formula to syringe into her. I have also been steaming her with Karvol and hot water. She stopped eating completely but appears to be picking at hay now. The vet says it is under 0.2ml Baytril once a day and Im still not sure its the correct dose, does anyone know?


----------



## Emmaj

some pics of havoc an angel and bonnie and clyde that were taken by tara today :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Excellent photos Emma:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Excellent photos Emma:2thumb:


 
tara has a fantastic way with them and managed to get some bloomin fantastic shots 

there are loads more will upload them tomorrow though :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

DHL adverts

YouTube - DHL ad-Budgie shipping

Cat's Revenge

YouTube - The bird sent to Siberia(DHL)

Budgie's revenge

YouTube - dhl cat, bird and dog


----------



## Basilbrush

Emmaj said:


> tara has a fantastic way with them and managed to get some bloomin fantastic shots
> 
> there are loads more will upload them tomorrow though :2thumb:


 
Fantastic photos Emma:gasp:, they are all gorgeous animals and I'm really loving the skunks. Really lovely ones of the cats too, real little posers, LOL!!!:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> Fantastic photos Emma:gasp:, they are all gorgeous animals and I'm really loving the skunks. Really lovely ones of the cats too, real little posers, LOL!!!:2thumb:
> 
> Jules


 
LOL i was gobsmacked that tara got them to sit still being as 2 mins before bonnie had been showing her she could climb the curtains :lol2::lol2:


----------



## leggy

Love the pics Emma : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

leggy said:


> Love the pics Emma : victory:


thank you Ali 

im very impressed with them 

may upload all the others to photobucket too and add them on :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

The other pics of the skunkums


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Emma - I love this one!










Well I'm off up to the Sanctuary. It's Megan, my boss's daughter's birthday today and so I'm taking up her pressy!!

Speaky later


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: Emma - I love this one!
> 
> image
> 
> Well I'm off up to the Sanctuary. It's Megan, my boss's daughter's birthday today and so I'm taking up her pressy!!
> 
> Speaky later


they were doing a meerkat impression following a box of mealieworms :lol2::lol2:

Ooo have a good day the eileen :2thumb:


----------



## temerist




----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> image


Are you bored ian :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

yes :lol2: how can you tell


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> yes :lol2: how can you tell


the randomness of your post suggested so :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## temerist

well i was photographing the pups and callie decided she wasnt going to let me get on unless I snapped her looking all cute and inncoent lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> well i was photographing the pups and callie decided she wasnt going to let me get on unless I snapped her looking all cute and inncoent lol
> 
> image


 
she is lovely ian looks very much like my mia who will only come into the kitchen she has never been a housey cat :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> image


Ian, that's a very spooky photograph! :gasp:

And I've commented on your gorgeous tortie girl on your "men what have spat their dummies out" thread! :roll2:

Well I've had a smashing day. Had a great laugh with the girls and Allan at work, couple of cups of coffee and a great catch up cos we haven't all been together since our Christmas meet, during which we discussed going out and fundraising.

I took Skye with me and when I left there I drove to the beach. There's a stretch of beach and dunes that runs for miles almost due east of the Sanctuary and as it's in the middle of nowhere and just about only accessible by car I was hoping it would be very quiet. It was - I never saw a soul on the beach at all, so Skye could run to his heart's content and I didn't have to be on pins and needles about him seeing another dog. In fact I walked about a mile and a half along this beach and all I saw were 2 people way ahead of me so they were little dots and 2 way behind me like little dots too. Then we climbed the highest dune (God knows why cos it totally cream crackered me - it was so steep that every time I put the weight on one of my feet the sand gave way and the foot ended up well over a foot lower down), so it was tortuous! Then we walked back along the top of the dunes to the car.

It was f*ckin freezing and the wind was whipping up, but I had my new super thick dog walking coat purchased for a tenner at a local factory shop, my thermal coms on under my jeans and I was too hot and had to unzip the coat to cool down at one point. 

On the way there I'd passed a farm shop and coffee shop that wasn't there when I last was on that road, so I went in there (arriving with a red face and extremely flyaway hair due to being windswept - Personally I think it gave me an irresistable look but there weren't any men in their to impress! :sad and had a lovely tuna sandwich with side salad and a cup of tea, then a mooch in their craft shop and their farm shop and then came home. 

I absolutely thoroughly enjoyed myself.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all:2thumb: Came home from the sanctuary with a tiny mouse(hopper size) that I rescued off a cat and decided it was to small to release. Poor little sod was in my pocket for about an hour until I found a suitable container to put it in.
Got home to find a wonderful jumper for Dennis and there is nothing sh1te about it Eileen its fab and fits him perfectly. Thankyou:no1:
Ive even photographed him already so when I upload to the bucket I will add them on here. He looks very pleased with it but Harley spent ages checking it out:lol2:
Emma more great photos :flrt:

Ian what a pretty puss but I really need to see photos of your Sphynx:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Thanks Shell!

Like I said to you, like a lot of people what 'make', I'm always more critical of what I make myself and I thought the tension was all to pot, but I'm so pleased you like it and I shall await photographs with excitement.

I take it that it fits OK then for future jumpers???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thanks Shell!
> 
> Like I said to you, like a lot of people what 'make', I'm always more critical of what I make myself and I thought the tension was all to pot, but I'm so pleased you like it and I shall await photographs with excitement.
> 
> I take it that it fits OK then for future jumpers???


Its a perfect fit:2thumb: I will upload pics now so you can see


----------



## Shell195

*Dennis`s new jumper*


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Blows a big kiss to land on his nekkid little bummy cheek.
I love Dennis.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

ive been very naughty this afternoon :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ive been very naughty this afternoon :whistling2:


 
What you done then??


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> What you done then??


i got something, well it wasnt my fault they followed me home :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Thanks for that Shell! I can see the bits I'm not happy about though! :roll:

I'm gonna make him another jazzy one in shades of green next. Got some nice dark green wool to go with some pale green in my stash!!

So, what you done Ian??


----------



## temerist

Darcy & Ember










will post nekkid kitty pics either tonight when im done or tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thanks for that Shell! I can see the bits I'm not happy about though! :roll:
> 
> I'm gonna make him another jazzy one in shades of green next. Got some nice dark green wool to go with some pale green in my stash!!
> 
> So, what you done Ian??


 
Theres nowt wrong with his jumper woman:whip: Its lovely and cosy and the kids say he looks rather chavvy in his smart new jumper:lol2:
Dennis loves his jumpers(once they are on) I wish Harley would wear one. I think I may start putting one on him for short intervals as he gets cold 

Dont forget to send me a price so I can pay you for this one


----------



## Amalthea

IAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hates you*

*goes off in the corner to sob*

Are they Turkish angoras?!?


----------



## Shell195

Wow Ian I dont know how I missed them:flrt: I should have know Jen would have been here as she has a built in white fluffy kitten radar:whistling2:

So are they Angoras or just posh moggies? We need more facts:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It's not fair *pouts* You have two. You should share!


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> Darcy & Ember
> 
> image
> 
> will post nekkid kitty pics either tonight when im done or tomorrow


oh my goodness. You have beautiful milky white titties :mf_dribble:


----------



## sundia

fluffy animals... awwwwwwwww i just wanna squish them  :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

they are turkish crosses :lol2: ive never heard of them before

friend of mine had a litter, these were the last 2 but the person buying them never showed up and she is going away tomorrow so I said i would take them until they are sold, but i think im keeping them lol


----------



## Amalthea

WANTS!!!!!!!!!! Turkish angora is my number one dream breed.


----------



## temerist

they are gorgeous arent they lol, i love Embers eyes and they really are one blue and one green


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> WANTS!!!!!!!!!! Turkish angora is my number one dream breed.


 
We would never have guessed:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I thought I hid it rather well, actually!!


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> they are gorgeous arent they lol, i love Embers eyes and they really are one blue and one green


 
Well, I have a perfect compromise... You keep Ember, and I'll very kindly offer Darcy a home, since she is obviously second best :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

they were only for sale for £45 each, which is good for any kitten let alone ones as gorgeous as these girlies

and sorry amalthea i couldnt possibly split up a pair :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

No fair!!! *throws another temper tantrum* I never see MY PERFECT CAT for that kind of price.


----------



## Montage_Morphs

Hey guys, may I join in? I just realised I have never posted in this thread, although I have kept up with it through the good, the bad and the random. 

Here is Pussy, my 13 year old witchy black kitty. 

























































As you can see, she likes to lounge about


----------



## Emmaj

Montage_Morphs said:


> Hey guys, may I join in? I just realised I have never posted in this thread, although I have kept up with it through the good, the bad and the random.
> 
> Here is Pussy, my 13 year old witchy black kitty.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, she likes to lounge about


 
awwwwwwww wow she is just gorgas :flrt::flrt::flrt:

of course your welcome to join in 


Ian your kittys are just adorable too :flrt::flrt:

shell and eileen dennis looks fab in his new jumper :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Not Ian's kitties. Mine. He stoled 'em from me.

Beautiful girlie you've got there, Montage!! And stunning pictures!


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I want the naked puddy cat :flrt::devil:

My boyfriend actually came around to idea of having one but the price is just too much for us, I can't justify spending two months rent on a cat :lol2:

Anyways, its nearly Sunday :2thumb: well its 3 days away but I'm really excited . . .
Got all Macaams stuff ordered should be delivered tomorrow or Friday!!


----------



## Montage_Morphs

Thanks guys. I almost lost her last month when she went into kidney failure in the early hours of the morning. She was almost completely limp and refused to eat or drink. Now Puss usually begs her socks off for food, so when she refused I knew something was wrong. Anyway, £250 later in vet bills and after numerous x rays and full pathology tests she is all better with no set in stone diagnositic reason as to why she became so ill. She is an old cat and we did expect the worst, but she surprised us all by fighting through whatever it was. Well done puss!


----------



## Amalthea

That's wonderful!!! I'm glad she's a fighter! Obviously not quite ready to leave you to your own devices.


----------



## Emmaj

Montage_Morphs said:


> Thanks guys. I almost lost her last month when she went into kidney failure in the early hours of the morning. She was almost completely limp and refused to eat or drink. Now Puss usually begs her socks off for food, so when she refused I knew something was wrong. Anyway, £250 later in vet bills and after numerous x rays and full pathology tests she is all better with no set in stone diagnositic reason as to why she became so ill. She is an old cat and we did expect the worst, but she surprised us all by fighting through whatever it was. Well done puss!


bless so glad she fought through it and is still with you :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Montage your girl is stunning, I adore black cats:flrt: Im so glad that she is a fighter:no1:


----------



## ashley

Temerist, that kittys are gorgeous! My perfect kitty :flrt: You have good taste Amalthea!

Well, I finally have some peace, my mum came round with birthday cards etc. so the kittens took the opportunity to show off just how high they can jump and how they can work their claws and play jack in the box so are now curled up snoozing on the sofa behind me. I know they're just recharging until bed time and lights off :lol2:

Emma, I'm so jealous of your skunks! I would love one but it's not the right time for me to get one so will just have to admire yours from afar!

Jules, how is Gwen? and Shell, how is your chinchilla?


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Temerist, that kittys are gorgeous! My perfect kitty :flrt: You have good taste Amalthea!
> 
> Well, I finally have some peace, my mum came round with birthday cards etc. so the kittens took the opportunity to show off just how high they can jump and how they can work their claws and play jack in the box so are now curled up snoozing on the sofa behind me. I know they're just recharging until bed time and lights off :lol2:
> 
> Emma, I'm so jealous of your skunks! I would love one but it's not the right time for me to get one so will just have to admire yours from afar!
> 
> Julie, how is Gwen? and Shell, how is your chinchilla?


 
hee hee them are the best 2 most friendly and in your face skunks 

hav i have had since he was about 10wks...............angel was 8 wks when i picked her up 

they come running when i call their names lol 

the others know their names but just look at me and think what ever :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Temerist, that kittys are gorgeous! My perfect kitty :flrt: You have good taste Amalthea!
> 
> Well, I finally have some peace, my mum came round with birthday cards etc. so the kittens took the opportunity to show off just how high they can jump and how they can work their claws and play jack in the box so are now curled up snoozing on the sofa behind me. I know they're just recharging until bed time and lights off :lol2:
> 
> Emma, I'm so jealous of your skunks! I would love one but it's not the right time for me to get one so will just have to admire yours from afar!
> 
> Julie, how is Gwen? and *Shell, how is your chinchilla?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> She actually looked great this morning but tonight not so, I syringed some critical care into her and have steamed her with Karvol again which she really seems to enjoy. She is eating small amounts now so all I can do is keep a close eye on her. If shes not improved tomorrow I will take her to see the senior vet as hes on duty


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Theres nowt wrong with his jumper woman:whip: Its lovely and cosy and the kids say he looks rather chavvy in his smart new jumper:lol2:
> Dennis loves his jumpers(once they are on) I wish Harley would wear one. I think I may start putting one on him for short intervals as he gets cold
> 
> Dont forget to send me a price so I can pay you for this one


Thanks Shell - very relieved you think so. I had the wool in my stash anyway, so just send me a couple of quid for knitting it - you are my best customer (well, my only customer) after all!!!



Amalthea said:


> IAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hates you*
> 
> *goes off in the corner to sob*
> 
> Are they Turkish angoras?!?


Oh, poor Jen :sad: - I saw that photo and thougth of you straight away! You'll get yours one day, so you will!



temerist said:


> they are gorgeous arent they lol, i love Embers eyes and they really are one blue and one green


My friend had a Turkish Van with two green eyes, but when photos were taken with a flash one eye reflected red and one reflected green - like traffic lights. When she told his breeder she was very excited cos it meant that he very probably had odd eyes behind him. Can the cat with both blue eyes hear OK??



Montage_Morphs said:


> Hey guys, may I join in? I just realised I have never posted in this thread, although I have kept up with it through the good, the bad and the random.
> 
> Here is Pussy, my 13 year old witchy black kitty.


Course you can join in - you're very welcome here! :2thumb:
I love your black cat (have a soft spot for all-black cats!) :flrt: . You were _extremely_ lucky to get her through kidney failure! I've had 2 cats with it and they didn't make it! 

Shell, have you told us what's wrong with your chinny?? I know I asked but I can't remember ever seeing a post telling us what was wrong?


----------



## fenwoman

Charlibob said:


> I want the naked puddy cat :flrt::devil:
> 
> My boyfriend actually came around to idea of having one but the price is just too much for us, I can't justify spending two months rent on a cat :lol2:
> 
> Anyways, its nearly Sunday :2thumb: well its 3 days away but I'm really excited . . .
> Got all Macaams stuff ordered should be delivered tomorrow or Friday!!


 Perhaps you need to move house. That way the nekkid cat would be cheaper. I mean, if you move to a bigger place somewhere posh, the nekkid cat would only be the same as one month's rent. So it's cheaper right?(adds up on fingers and wonders if she could be the next chancellor of the exchequer)


----------



## Amalthea

*still pouting*


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Shes had a Respiratory Infection and is on Baytril and I have Critical care formula to syringe into her. I have also been steaming her with Karvol and hot water. She stopped eating completely but appears to be picking at hay now. The vet says it is under 0.2ml Baytril once a day and Im still not sure its the correct dose, does anyone know?


For those that didnt pay attention:whistling2:


----------



## ashley

Emma, what do you mean the others? How many do you have? I'm thinking you need to share! 
:lol2:



Shell195;5482329She actually looked great this morning but tonight not so said:


> Aww, that's not so good. I'm not sure if you've already said but how old is she? And I'm sure from reading your posts that you will be doing everything possible! Will send her healing thoughts!
> 
> Well, night all, may join you on the mens thread soon if it lasts, been giggling to myself reading it!


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Perhaps you need to move house. That way the nekkid cat would be cheaper. I mean, if you move to a bigger place somewhere posh, the nekkid cat would only be the same as one month's rent. So it's cheaper right?(adds up on fingers and wonders if she could be the next chancellor of the exchequer)


Pam - I *love* your logic - wonder if I could convince Barry using that equation???



Shell195 said:


> For those that didnt pay attention:whistling2:


Ooooooooohhhhhh!!! Get you!!!! :lol2:
Sorry I can't help you with the dosage. The only things I've given Baytril to was a 4 week old red squirrel babe and an adult cat - nothing around the size and weight of a chinny!


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Emma, what do you mean the others? How many do you have? I'm thinking you need to share!
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Aww, that's not so good. I'm not sure if you've already said but how old is she? And I'm sure from reading your posts that you will be doing everything possible! Will send her healing thoughts!*
> 
> Well, night all, may join you on the mens thread soon if it lasts, been giggling to myself reading it!


 
I think shes about 9 years old now




feorag said:


> Pam - I *love* your logic - wonder if I could convince Barry using that equation???
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooohhhhhh!!! Get you!!!! :lol2:
> 
> :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

fenwoman said:


> Perhaps you need to move house. That way the nekkid cat would be cheaper. I mean, if you move to a bigger place somewhere posh, the nekkid cat would only be the same as one month's rent. So it's cheaper right?(adds up on fingers and wonders if she could be the next chancellor of the exchequer)


I wish things worked that way :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> I wish things worked that way :lol2:


 
I only paid £100 for my second Sphynx kitty:flrt:


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> I only paid £100 for my second Sphynx kitty:flrt:


Thats just mean :devil: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Haircut day today! No childminding! :2thumb: 

However, I'll still be seeing them cos Roz is on holiday this week, but because I'm quickly beginning to resemble and OES and am desperate for a haircut, I'm going through to her house this afternoon to have it done! :roll: 

Charli only 3 more sleeps till Sunday!!! Yeh!! : victory: I'm getting excited myself - how sad is that??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all! Haircut day today! No childminding! :2thumb:
> 
> However, I'll still be seeing them cos Roz is on holiday this week, but because I'm quickly beginning to resemble and OES and am desperate for a haircut, I'm going through to her house this afternoon to have it done! :roll:
> 
> Charli only 3 more sleeps till Sunday!!! Yeh!! : victory: I'm getting excited myself - how sad is that??


 
:lol2: It took me a while to think what OES meant:whistling2: I hate having my haircut:bash:
Charli your new cat is stunning so we expect many photos of her once shes settled:flrt:


----------



## feorag

So we do!

Shell, would you like me to buy you a dictionary of abbreviations??? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Morning all! Haircut day today! No childminding! :2thumb:
> 
> However, I'll still be seeing them cos Roz is on holiday this week, but because I'm quickly beginning to resemble and OES and am desperate for a haircut, I'm going through to her house this afternoon to have it done! :roll:
> 
> Charli only 3 more sleeps till Sunday!!! Yeh!! : victory: I'm getting excited myself - how sad is that??


Oooo I love having my hair cut, haven't had done in months tho! I don't trust anyone with my hair other than one hairdresser and I have to travel quite far to him now I've moved to Manchester :bash:

:lol2: Marks been ringing when hes at work everyday counting down the days!!



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: It took me a while to think what OES meant:whistling2: I hate having my haircut:bash:
> Charli your new cat is stunning so we expect many photos of her once shes settled:flrt:


I think this thread may be taken over with pictures of her :lol2: Marks dreading going to work Sunday night cus he knows I'll text him everytime she moves/eats/drinks :blush:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:

I love having my haircut too! As soon as I sit down in the chair I know I'm a captive audience for however long it takes (usually I have a colour and highlights too, so it can take 2 hours for everything) and consequently I wind down to such an extent I start yawning and want to go to sleep - I very rarely ever sit down and do nothing!!

Roz has her own salon and I love her doing my hair - she came to me to buy a kitten from Leyla's first litter 17 years ago and we've been friends ever since - even though she's the same age as my son! :lol: Now I look after her children one day a week and that means I also get to spend time with Mitzi who is still alive and still going strong!!! :2thumb: But sadly is the double of her mother and makes me want to cry at the same time 

Well that's me off out with Skye for a 'toilet' walk and then I'm away for the rest of the afternoon!


----------



## ditta

STOP PRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

at 10pm last night in a bedroom in salford a baby skunk was mugged for her supper!!!!!!!!!! yes thats right in her own house, in her own bedroom this poor young lady was mugged for one defrosted chick, the assailant was described by baby dice as orange and stripey and may have been a member of the pasta family as it had very long limbs, baby dice's mummy who didnt witness this incident but was close by rushed to baby dice's aid but only heard very loud growls from behind the curtains and she herself was to afraid to look..........baby dice was very traumatised by this event went on to eat her sweetcorn and mealworms under the very close eye of mummy ditta just in case of further attacks,


baby dice has sat with one of the top sketch artists and produces this picture of the culprit.......if anyone recognises this assailant please do not approach


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> STOP PRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> at 10pm last night in a bedroom in salford a baby skunk was mugged for her supper!!!!!!!!!! yes thats right in her own house, in her own bedroom this poor young lady was mugged for one defrosted chick, the assailant was described by baby dice as orange and stripey and may have been a member of the pasta family as it had very long limbs, baby dice's mummy who didnt witness this incident but was close by rushed to baby dice's aid but only heard very loud growls from behind the curtains and she herself was to afraid to look..........baby dice was very traumatised by this event went on to eat her sweetcorn and mealworms under the very close eye of mummy ditta just in case of further attacks,
> 
> 
> baby dice has sat with one of the top sketch artists and produces this picture of the culprit.......if anyone recognises this assailant please do not approach
> image


 
hee hee ditta oh my i really did need that giggle :2thumb:

thank you :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG I've seen that thief somewhere before, I'm sure I have - it's the orange, chicken thieving, stripey, spaggy critter isn't it???

I'm so glad I live miles away from you!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im so glad I have no skunks or I wouldnt sleep at night in case the Spaghetti kit mugged them:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Tis very quiet on here tonight....................................................


----------



## feorag

'Tis isn't it?? I've been out eating steak tonight - lush it was and now I'm gonna settle down in front of the telly and watch something gory like "Silent Witness"


----------



## Basilbrush

Hey Everyone,

Am loving everyones photos they are great...

Ian - your kitties are just adorable, more photos when you get the chance puleeeeeeeze.

Montage Morphs - Gorgeous black kitty and fabulous photos yet again - I'm jealous.

Charlibob - bet you're on countdown now!!!!!

Shell - great to see ya back onboard.

Pam - what's new, how's Kate doing???

Ashley and Eileen - hey, what's doing???

News on Gwen - well I'm kinda pretty sick at the turn of events to be honest.

Thought she was doing great on Monday, swelling was really reducing dramatically on a daily basis, she was trying eating and drinking and I/we all just thought it will be a relatively slow process until the mouth is working reasonably well considering what had happened, and psychologically.....well that will take some time to get her confidence back without a doubt.

Come late afternoon today there was quite a notable downturn, no water being drunk and hardly any mash/hay taken, very little poo and pee noted. When we touched her face (very, very gently) blood was coming out of her mouth and she was salivating. Phoned the vets, they came out and checked her very gently, they debated and thought it might be soft-tissue damage, more pain killers and anti-biotics, but the upshot is that we're all querying a fractured jaw now that the swelling and inflammation has gone down.

Vet coming out tomorrow with partner of the practice, Gwen will be sedated and they'll both thoroughly assess the situation and if the partner thinks this is the case then it's off to the big horse vet hospital (in Aberdeen) for x-rays and take it from there. If it is a fracture and depending on where it is they will let it heal naturally or they will go in and operate.

I hate being told worst case scenarios but it is necessary so you are mentally prepared in what you are potentially having to deal with.

Tomorrow is another day as they say.............

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Im shatter and have just head butted the wall.................came in from rehersals did the usual routine get jammies on take the skunk food up let the dogs out...............duoh i shouldnt have fed one of the skunks :bash::bash::bash: too fecking late now so im gonna have to rebook his appointment now :devil::blush::blush:


----------



## Charlibob

Basilbrush said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Am loving everyones photos they are great...
> 
> Ian - your kitties are just adorable, more photos when you get the chance puleeeeeeeze.
> 
> Montage Morphs - Gorgeous black kitty and fabulous photos yet again - I'm jealous.
> 
> Charlibob - bet you're on countdown now!!!!!
> 
> Shell - great to see ya back onboard.
> 
> Pam - what's new, how's Kate doing???
> 
> Ashley and Eileen - hey, what's doing???
> 
> News on Gwen - well I'm kinda pretty sick at the turn of events to be honest.
> 
> Thought she was doing great on Monday, swelling was really reducing dramatically on a daily basis, she was trying eating and drinking and I/we all just thought it will be a relatively slow process until the mouth is working reasonably well considering what had happened, and psychologically.....well that will take some time to get her confidence back without a doubt.
> 
> Come late afternoon today there was quite a notable downturn, no water being drunk and hardly any mash/hay taken, very little poo and pee noted. When we touched her face (very, very gently) blood was coming out of her mouth and she was salivating. Phoned the vets, they came out and checked her very gently, they debated and thought it might be soft-tissue damage, more pain killers and anti-biotics, but the upshot is that we're all querying a fractured jaw now that the swelling and inflammation has gone down.
> 
> Vet coming out tomorrow with partner of the practice, Gwen will be sedated and they'll both thoroughly assess the situation and if the partner thinks this is the case then it's off to the big horse vet hospital (in Aberdeen) for x-rays and take it from there. If it is a fracture and depending on where it is they will let it heal naturally or they will go in and operate.
> 
> I hate being told worst case scenarios but it is necessary so you are mentally prepared in what you are potentially having to deal with.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day as they say.............
> 
> Jules


Hope the poor horsey gets better soon, she sounds in a right state!! 

Well Macaams stuff hasn't arrived hope it comes tomorrow, don't know what I'm gunna do if it doesn't arrive . . .
Does any one wanna come and put up curtains for me?:lol2:I've just put up the first pair of curtains ever in my life and they don't look how my mums used to!! Maybe its because she was obsessed with them being perfect but mine look slighty lumpy at the top =/ 

Never mind got beef stew in the oven for when mark gets home from work :no1:


----------



## feorag

Oh Emma! That was a daft thing to do. So you'll presumably have to wait until next week now??

Jules - I'm so sorry about Gwen, but it really doesn't sound very good, does it, so I think it's wise that you prepare yourself for bad news - then if it isn't you'll be relieved and is you'll be prepared! :crazy: does that makes sense? :lol2:

BTW - sorry Jules but I've accidentally deleted your pm and I've forgotten what date you said you might be down for your hammies! :bash: Can you refresh my memory, cos I've just realised I'm out fundraising on the weekend of the 19th February and I'm desperately hoping that isn't the weekend you were planning on coming down. for some reason I have the 28th in my mind and I'm hoping that's right!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Oh Emma! That was a daft thing to do. So you'll presumably have to wait until next week now??
> 
> Jules - I'm so sorry about Gwen, but it really doesn't sound very good, does it, so I think it's wise that you prepare yourself for bad news - then if it isn't you'll be relieved and is you'll be prepared! :crazy: does that makes sense? :lol2:
> 
> BTW - sorry Jules but I've accidentally deleted your pm and I've forgotten what date you said you might be down for your hammies! :bash: Can you refresh my memory, cos I've just realised I'm out fundraising on the weekend of the 19th February and I'm desperately hoping that isn't the weekend you were planning on coming down. for some reason I have the 28th in my mind and I'm hoping that's right!


will have to be the week after as im pantoing it next week so wont be here to keep an eye on him :bash: im such a fecking wally :blush:


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> BTW - sorry Jules but I've accidentally deleted your pm and I've forgotten what date you said you might be down for your hammies! :bash: Can you refresh my memory, cos I've just realised I'm out fundraising on the weekend of the 19th February and I'm desperately hoping that isn't the weekend you were planning on coming down. for some reason I have the 28th in my mind and I'm hoping that's right!


No worries Eileen, It was going to be for that weekend or towards the end of the month - it's not yet confirmed but Dawn is real easy about when I come down so I will just go with the flow. :2thumb:

Jules


----------



## feorag

I was asking my friend today if she would come along and help when we do this fundraising (at 2 different garden centres) and suddenly thought it might be the same weekend.

We've been invited by both garden centres one on the Friday and the other on the Saturday, because it's half-term, but I'll be free on the Sunday and afterwards and the previous week up to the Thursday, what day were you actually planning on coming down???

I'm sure Dawn is easy about when we go, but I don't really want to put you off coming.


----------



## Basilbrush

I was going to be coming down during the mid-term break or towards the end of February, but in all honesty it doesn't matter when I come down. If I leave it later Dawn will maybe have more hammies ready, tee hee!!!:whistling2::whistling2:

So I'll just fit in with Dawn and yourself Eileen, let's say aprrox end February into March then, does that suit you??? And I'll bounce it off Dawn if those dates suit her.:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Never mind got beef stew in the oven for when mark gets home from work :no1:


Domestic goddess then, Charli? :lol2: I've just noticed this cos it was at the top of the page when I opened the thread - you and I must have cross posted last night and yours ended up above mine so I never saw it! :roll: Happens all the time.

Julie, you can come down whenever you like - at the moment it's only that Friday and Saturday that I have to do something and of course Thursdays cos I childmind. Iain & Shirley often come down on the half-term weekend in February though, but if they don't I'm pretty sure they won't be down until Easter.

So you just arrange whatever you want with Dawn and we should be able to work it out!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I ve just been hosing the dog yard and managed to fill my trainers with water when I dropped the hose:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:

I've been out with Skye and he's driving me mad! :roll: Honestly, I think he's getting worse! You know there are days I see an improvement and my hopes soar and I think "we're getting there" and then he'll do something so stupid that I think he's just taken 3 steps backwards!

I'm in a very despairing mood about him at the minute! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I've been out with Skye and he's driving me mad! :roll: Honestly, I think he's getting worse! You know there are days I see an improvement and my hopes soar and I think "we're getting there" and then he'll do something so stupid that I think he's just taken 3 steps backwards!
> 
> I'm in a very despairing mood about him at the minute! :sad:


Eileen he will get their in the end. Ive found young male GSD can be a real ball ache through puberty but once they hit the 2 year mark everything seems to slot into place. Hows he getting on with the cats??


----------



## sammy1969

morning ladies am so out of touch lol two days away and about 20 pages appear lol


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Domestic goddess then, Charli? :lol2: I've just noticed this cos it was at the top of the page when I opened the thread - you and I must have cross posted last night and yours ended up above mine so I never saw it! :roll: Happens all the time.
> 
> Julie, you can come down whenever you like - at the moment it's only that Friday and Saturday that I have to do something and of course Thursdays cos I childmind. Iain & Shirley often come down on the half-term weekend in February though, but if they don't I'm pretty sure they won't be down until Easter.
> 
> So you just arrange whatever you want with Dawn and we should be able to work it out!


No chance of me being a domestic goddess :lol2: Mark does most of the cleaning and stuff, I just love cooking :blush:

Hope your doggy chills out soon, my friend had a GSD cross and I've never met such an insane dog! He ended up rehoming him as he couldn't cope, he was destroying the house!


----------



## Amalthea

*gigg;es* Gary does most of the cleaning here, too


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> *gigg;es* Gary does most of the cleaning here, too


He actually enjoys it, strange person :lol2:
He plans how much he can clean on his days off!!


----------



## Emmaj

Charlibob said:


> He actually enjoys it, strange person :lol2:
> He plans how much he can clean on his days off!!


if he runs out of cleaning at home he can come here and help me with mine :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Weirdo! Gary just does it, cuz I don't *lol* Although, he can go a bit mad with his cleaning. For example, he irons EVERYTHING!! If it were me, I'd just fold it and put it away


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Weirdo! Gary just does it, cuz I don't *lol* Although, he can go a bit mad with his cleaning. For example, he irons EVERYTHING!! If it were me, I'd just fold it and put it away


 
yeah i know a few people that do that and always think seriously what is the point :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

I do the clothes washing as it confuses him, he thinks turning it to 1 and pressing start will work, no thats a 90 degree wash :lol2:
He says he knows what I've spent my day doing as he just follows the trail of mess around the house, I just don't notice it :blush: 
I don't iron anything either :lol2: Only shirts if he needs one for an interview, all our tshirts are kept in drawers so I don't see the point!!

The people who iron pants are the worst!! Why??? I really don't get it!!


----------



## Emmaj

Charlibob said:


> I do the clothes washing as it confuses him, he thinks turning it to 1 and pressing start will work, no thats a 90 degree wash :lol2:
> He says he knows what I've spent my day doing as he just follows the trail of mess around the house, I just don't notice it :blush:
> I don't iron anything either :lol2: Only shirts if he needs one for an interview, all our tshirts are kept in drawers so I don't see the point!!
> 
> The people who iron pants are the worst!! Why??? I really don't get it!!


 
hee hee funny story 

my mates dad used to iron his undies and socks................we sprayed them with starch ha ha was amusing watching him trying to fold them after ironing............we also ran like beggery with a bellowing EMMA!!! KAREN!!!! get ya backsides here NOW !!! :lol2::lol2:

But i mean come on how can you not do it can of starch there and he vanished to the toilet it had to be done :no1::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary even irons the sheets!!


----------



## Shell195

Whats an iron:whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> Gary even irons the sheets!!


Oh my days, I'd get lost trying to iron my bed sheets there huge :lol2:

Plus no one ever goes in our bedroom but us so whats the point . . . :2thumb:


----------



## Charlibob

My parcel has now arrived with all Macaams stuff, my kitcken is like cat heaven theres so much stuff :lol2:

Just waiting on the scratch post to be delivered but that wasn't dispatched till today so will be here tomorrow/monday!


----------



## Amalthea

I think he's mad *nods* But he doesn't iron undies or socks, so that's one thing, right? *lol*


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> I think he's mad *nods* But he doesn't iron undies or socks, so that's one thing, right? *lol*


Tell him he's wasting the electric ironing everything, would work on Mark, but he is a tight git :lol2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> morning ladies am so out of touch lol two days away and about 20 pages appear lol


That only happens when I'm out all day!!! :roll: When I'm in all day, nobody wants to speak and then I go out and there's 5 pages to catch up on :bash:


Shell195 said:


> Eileen he will get their in the end. Ive found young male GSD can be a real ball ache through puberty but once they hit the 2 year mark everything seems to slot into place. Hows he getting on with the cats??





Charlibob said:


> Hope your doggy chills out soon, my friend had a GSD cross and I've never met such an insane dog! He ended up rehoming him as he couldn't cope, he was destroying the house!


Destroying the house is the only good thing about Skye, cos he doesn't chew, unless there's food left on the kitchen bench which he will pinch if he's left on his own. It's everything else that's doing my head in! :blowup:

I took him out the other day with Daniel. We were on our way back home and he was on the leader at heel (only cos I had him on a traffic lead which is only about a foot long :roll and a woman walked past. She didn't look at him or make eye contact with him, but as we were on a footpath she walked very close to us and he grabbed her coat as she walked past! :roll: I've no idea whether he had gone to nip her or to grab her coat or why, whether it was cos he was excited because we'd been on the field and he'd had his ball (which I no longer give him on every walk because it just puts him on the ceiling with excitement).

Over the last month or so he's started to actually gambol and play when he's let off the leash, which he never used to do and then he started to charge towards people when he saw them for attention and I actually thought this was great - I put it down to him finally 'settling' and realising he's staying and learning to be a happy dog. You'll see on the snow video how he rushed at those people on the footpath. I'm sure some of them find it a bit scary cos he can move fast when he's excited, but he's only every ran at them and around them and then back to me....and then back to them and then back to me ad nauseum! 

Only the day before this incident we were walking along a wide footpath and he was on a longer lead, so not beside me and a guy came up from behind and just stuck his hand out and patted Skye on the head as he walked past and he didn;t react at all. I was gobsmacked cos first of all he's doesn't like walking with people behind him, so I praised him and the guy stopped and had a chat and made a fuss of him and he was fine. Then he grabbed this woman's coat the next day. Now I'm worried about letting him off the leash in case he grabs someone else and if they aren't wearing a coat or something thick he could nip them and be seen to be biting them and I'm honestly not sure whether he's attempting to nip or just to get people's attention, but it means that now I won't let him off the extended lead if there's anyone about.

On Wednesday at work I let him out of the car in the car park and he nipped my friend as she was fussing him! And there was no question that it was a nip, not a grab at her coat for attention.

The cats are all frightened of him, because he gives off such explosive vibes when he sees them that they no longer trust him. Whereas in the first week, all 3 cats had been close to him and nose to nose with him, now they won't come anywhere near him! When he's on the leader in the living room we bring them in and they settle on our knees and he eventually calms down, but last weekend, he was lying in the kitchen, while Barry and I sat at the breakfast bar having a cup of tea, talking, when Harry walked in and jumped on the bench and he just watched him, so we got really excited about that - thought we'd made a breakthrough!! Then an hour or so later we went into the living room, put him on the leader, Harry walked calmy into the living room and he leapt up, stamped his front feet on the ground and barked and poor Harry nearly sh*t himself. Barry thinks that _he_ thinks that the living room belongs to him! Then on Wednesday night Harry walked in and he watched him in his usual whining, shaking fashion, but as Harry headed towards the front window, he let out one really loud bark, frightening Harry again - so now Barry thinks that _he_ thinks the rats belong to him too and he has to protect them from the cats.

So I don't know, I honestly don't. When he get excited and I tell him to sit and chill and stay (until he is calm) he squeals and jumps and barks and just goes berserek and stupid and I have to stay calm and not react when what I'd really like to do is flatten him! :blush:

And so we've now had to cancel our holiday, because there's no way we can guarantee that him and the cats will be OK by June to travel 6-7 hours in a car together!

I love him to bits, but he's not the dog we were told he was and I certainly can't do with him what I want to do with him. My dream of having a lovely family dog, like I've always had in the past is just that - a dream. We were discussing it last night and we are both of the opinion that if that ever happens, it'll not happen for another 4 or 5 years! :roll:

If it wasn't because I knew what I would be sending him back to, at the minute, I honestly think I would give up and send him back, as we agreed with the breeder if we couldn't get him and the cats together, but having seen the state he was in after only 1 week with the breeder, I can't bear the thought of sending him back to that!

So! Now you see why I am despondent! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Oh dear Eileen what a mess. I wish I lived nearer to you as Im sure I could help but its so hard to describe how to do things without actually showing you.
I do believe that he isnt the dog you were told about which is really not fair on you.
Can you not get a one to one dog trainer to give you both lessons??


----------



## ashley

I did have a reply part written out but Elmo decided he didn't like it and refreshed the page for me :bash:

I'm so confused, it's like one big conversation over two threads!

Skye sounds like more than a handful! I don't really have anything of value to add though :blush: I remember when Midge was a puppy, she ran to strangers and jumped at them as she thought everyone had to play with her. Now though, we can walk her down the beach or in the woods without a lead and she will ignore everything but you, as long as you have a tennis ball in your hand. Does he maybe have a favourite toy you can use to help train him and keep him focused on you?


----------



## freekygeeky

just doing my weekly ''shop'' on woodgreen
and i found these i liek the look of 

Rehoming Dogs - Wood Green Animal Shelters

Rehoming Dogs - Wood Green Animal Shelters

Rehoming Dogs - Wood Green Animal Shelters

Rehoming Dogs - Wood Green Animal Shelters

Rehoming Cats - Wood Green Animal Shelters

http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/pages/rehoming_small_animals?details=55216&pane=1&claws=SmallAnimals

http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/pages/rehoming_field_animals?details=53453&pane=1&claws=FieldAnimals


----------



## feorag

And the day just gets worse!! I've just had a phone call from my friend in Stonehaven (Aberdeen) to say that her mother has just died.

We met when I joined them on a pony trekking holiday in the borders, when Maureen was only 15 and I was 20. After that holiday I went up every year to Stoney for holidays with them until I married. 

At that time they lived here Muchalls Castle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and it was a whole new world to me coming from a 2 roomed terrace in Byker :lol2: 
Whenever I went I was never the only visitor - there was always someone else staying there, often more than one. I met actors, authors and all sorts of people, including those who said they were 'family', but who Geraldine told me she hadn't a clue who they were! :lol2:

We've remained friends for 43 years, although I haven't seen them for 3 years now - we have always stayed in touch and exchanged Christmas presents.


----------



## Basilbrush

Hey Gals,

Well I've finally stopped crying enough to try and type this out.

We let Gwen "go" at teatime tonight.:halo::halo:

Got her over to the other vets who have all the hi-tech x-raying machines and technology, and x-rayed her face (6 plates). She had a fracture in the bottom right-hand jaw going up the side of one tooth and into the root canal. She had very little sight in her right eye - either the optical nerve was swollen or there was swelling in the brain caused by the thrashing about in her stable. This would explain at how nervous she was with anyone in the stable with her and sounds from the other ponies to either side of her. Her digestive track was also breaking down, as in very, very little poo and pee was coming out.

Intensive nursing would have been needed over a 2-3 month period to try and get her to eat - it wasn't guaranteed that the fracture would heal, infact I was told it was one of the worst types of fractures she could have got due to the positioning of it. Ulcers and colitis and subsequently colic would have started due to the amount of pain killers and anti-inflammatories given, death would have followed due to colic. Her sight may have not returned and therefore she would have been so so nervous.

From lunchtime onwards I knew the prognosis was not good and had mentally already made my decision should the worst scenario be given. On our way over in the car when we were taking Gwen to the vets, Allan and I had decided that in no way could we ever let any animal live a life in that way.

So, x-rays taken, prognosis given and our decision was actually made for us.

We were with her all the way. She was already sedated from having had the x-rays, so a little local was given in the injection site, she was taken outside at the back of the veterinary hospital and given the final injection. Allan and the vet nurse held her whilst I stood back bubbling, as I'm doing now, and she fell to the ground in under a minute. The vet, Allan and I stayed with her until her heart stopped beating, cuddling her, holding her and talking to her...........and she was gone, so quick and peaveful to stop further suffering.

I don't think I can write anymore just now, so I'm away to go and have a strong drink and toast my lovely wee Gwen.

Jules
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Esarosa

Basilbrush said:


> Hey Gals,
> 
> Well I've finally stopped crying enough to try and type this out.
> 
> We let Gwen "go" at teatime tonight.:halo::halo:
> 
> Got her over to the other vets who have all the hi-tech x-raying machines and technology, and x-rayed her face (6 plates). She had a fracture in the bottom right-hand jaw going up the side of one tooth and into the root canal. She had very little sight in her right eye - either the optical nerve was swollen or there was swelling in the brain caused by the thrashing about in her stable. This would explain at how nervous she was with anyone in the stable with her and sounds from the other ponies to either side of her. Her digestive track was also breaking down, as in very, very little poo and pee was coming out.
> 
> Intensive nursing would have been needed over a 2-3 month period to try and get her to eat - it wasn't guaranteed that the fracture would heal, infact I was told it was one of the worst types of fractures she could have got due to the positioning of it. Ulcers and colitis and subsequently colic would have started due to the amount of pain killers and anti-inflammatories given, death would have followed due to colic. Her sight may have not returned and therefore she would have been so so nervous.
> 
> From lunchtime onwards I knew the prognosis was not good and had mentally already made my decision should the worst scenario be given. On our way over in the car when we were taking Gwen to the vets, Allan and I had decided that in no way could we ever let any animal live a life in that way.
> 
> So, x-rays taken, prognosis given and our decision was actually made for us.
> 
> We were with her all the way. She was already sedated from having had the x-rays, so a little local was given in the injection site, she was taken outside at the back of the veterinary hospital and given the final injection. Allan and the vet nurse held her whilst I stood back bubbling, as I'm doing now, and she fell to the ground in under a minute. The vet, Allan and I stayed with her until her heart stopped beating, cuddling her, holding her and talking to her...........and she was gone, so quick and peaveful to stop further suffering.
> 
> I don't think I can write anymore just now, so I'm away to go and have a strong drink and toast my lovely wee Gwen.
> 
> Jules
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx



Oh no I'm so very sorry Jules 

R.I.P Gwen


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Hey Gals,
> 
> Well I've finally stopped crying enough to try and type this out.
> 
> We let Gwen "go" at teatime tonight.:halo::halo:
> 
> Got her over to the other vets who have all the hi-tech x-raying machines and technology, and x-rayed her face (6 plates). She had a fracture in the bottom right-hand jaw going up the side of one tooth and into the root canal. She had very little sight in her right eye - either the optical nerve was swollen or there was swelling in the brain caused by the thrashing about in her stable. This would explain at how nervous she was with anyone in the stable with her and sounds from the other ponies to either side of her. Her digestive track was also breaking down, as in very, very little poo and pee was coming out.
> 
> Intensive nursing would have been needed over a 2-3 month period to try and get her to eat - it wasn't guaranteed that the fracture would heal, infact I was told it was one of the worst types of fractures she could have got due to the positioning of it. Ulcers and colitis and subsequently colic would have started due to the amount of pain killers and anti-inflammatories given, death would have followed due to colic. Her sight may have not returned and therefore she would have been so so nervous.
> 
> From lunchtime onwards I knew the prognosis was not good and had mentally already made my decision should the worst scenario be given. On our way over in the car when we were taking Gwen to the vets, Allan and I had decided that in no way could we ever let any animal live a life in that way.
> 
> So, x-rays taken, prognosis given and our decision was actually made for us.
> 
> We were with her all the way. She was already sedated from having had the x-rays, so a little local was given in the injection site, she was taken outside at the back of the veterinary hospital and given the final injection. Allan and the vet nurse held her whilst I stood back bubbling, as I'm doing now, and she fell to the ground in under a minute. The vet, Allan and I stayed with her until her heart stopped beating, cuddling her, holding her and talking to her...........and she was gone, so quick and peaveful to stop further suffering.
> 
> I don't think I can write anymore just now, so I'm away to go and have a strong drink and toast my lovely wee Gwen.
> 
> Jules
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


 

Hun that is so sad it even moved me to tears. Poor little girl at least she is at peace now. ((( Big Hugs))) to you. Your decision was the right one to make
RIP little Gwen you will be greatly missed by your family xxx


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell, Jules - that's just dreadful and I know how you are feeling.

Poor Gwen all that over some snow on a roof!! I'm so glad Allan was home to be with you, it would have been much worse if you'd been on your own and I'm glad he was with her when they did it. Horses are so bloody dreadful to treat and nurse when it comes to serious injury and you did the right thing.

I'll give you a ring in the morning cos it's just turned 11 and I'm sure you'll be in bed!

Did you see my post about Geraldine?


----------



## ashley

OMG Jules, I'm so sorry, I don't really know what to say but I hope it helps a little knowing everyone's thoughts are with you :grouphug:

I'm sat here with tears streaming as I remember how hard it was getting our kitten put to sleep last month 

Sweet dreams Gwen


----------



## temerist

very sad story. rip gwen


----------



## fenwoman

Basilbrush said:


> Hey Gals,
> 
> Well I've finally stopped crying enough to try and type this out.
> 
> We let Gwen "go" at teatime tonight.:halo::halo:
> 
> Got her over to the other vets who have all the hi-tech x-raying machines and technology, and x-rayed her face (6 plates). She had a fracture in the bottom right-hand jaw going up the side of one tooth and into the root canal. She had very little sight in her right eye - either the optical nerve was swollen or there was swelling in the brain caused by the thrashing about in her stable. This would explain at how nervous she was with anyone in the stable with her and sounds from the other ponies to either side of her. Her digestive track was also breaking down, as in very, very little poo and pee was coming out.
> 
> Intensive nursing would have been needed over a 2-3 month period to try and get her to eat - it wasn't guaranteed that the fracture would heal, infact I was told it was one of the worst types of fractures she could have got due to the positioning of it. Ulcers and colitis and subsequently colic would have started due to the amount of pain killers and anti-inflammatories given, death would have followed due to colic. Her sight may have not returned and therefore she would have been so so nervous.
> 
> From lunchtime onwards I knew the prognosis was not good and had mentally already made my decision should the worst scenario be given. On our way over in the car when we were taking Gwen to the vets, Allan and I had decided that in no way could we ever let any animal live a life in that way.
> 
> So, x-rays taken, prognosis given and our decision was actually made for us.
> 
> We were with her all the way. She was already sedated from having had the x-rays, so a little local was given in the injection site, she was taken outside at the back of the veterinary hospital and given the final injection. Allan and the vet nurse held her whilst I stood back bubbling, as I'm doing now, and she fell to the ground in under a minute. The vet, Allan and I stayed with her until her heart stopped beating, cuddling her, holding her and talking to her...........and she was gone, so quick and peaveful to stop further suffering.
> 
> I don't think I can write anymore just now, so I'm away to go and have a strong drink and toast my lovely wee Gwen.
> 
> Jules
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


 What a truly terrible outcome to some snowy weather :gasp:
My thoughts are with you at this dreadful time.


----------



## temerist




----------



## Amalthea

I am so sorry, Jules, abut Gwen  At least she's pain free now... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Basilbrush

Eileen - so sorry to read about Geraldine. If you are talking to Maureen please pass on my condolensces to her.:sad:

*Thank you* everyone for your kind words and thoughts. I was up between 3.00 and 6.30 a.m. this morning as I started bubbling, reading everyones moving replies and I bubbled even further. Mannnnn, you can't help that one can you, the healing process in action, lol!!!

Well.............I had *two* stiff drinks last night, that helped a little.:lol2:

Away to get some brekkie as I havn't eaten much since yesterday morning and then a bath and probably mooch about the house.

What are you guys up to???

Jules


----------



## sammy1969

Morning everyone 
SO sorry to hear about Gwen my heart goes out to you but as said you did the right thing even though it is never an easy descision to make.
RIP Gwen


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> Eileen - so sorry to read about Geraldine. If you are talking to Maureen please pass on my condolensces to her.:sad:
> 
> *Thank you* everyone for your kind words and thoughts. I was up between 3.00 and 6.30 a.m. this morning as I started bubbling, reading everyones moving replies and I bubbled even further. Mannnnn, you can't help that one can you, the healing process in action, lol!!!
> 
> Well.............I had *two* stiff drinks last night, that helped a little.:lol2:
> 
> Away to get some brekkie as I havn't eaten much since yesterday morning and then a bath and probably mooch about the house.
> 
> What are you guys up to???
> 
> Jules


 
i wasnt about last night so missed your post hun 

Im so sorry jules 

what you have been through is horrible hun 

((((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Emma, not long now until the first live panto:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Ooooh Im going to bath my 2 nekkids today, that should be fun:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Morning all. Emma, not long now until the first live panto:no1:


lol dont i just know ha ha 

i have stocked up on bottled water..............and will be drinking plenty throught out the day 

Ooooo isnt it gonna be quiet without me ha ha 

i was at an 18th last night one of the girls who's in the panto.............got home about half eleven then fed the animals was tired and with the long day ahead went straight to bed 

im excited but dreading it at the same time :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ooooh Im going to bath my 2 nekkids today, that should be fun:lol2:


 LOL i dont envy you that gorilla suit looks better than having to bath 2 kittys :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning! :grin2: 

Well Barry got up at 6:30 to walk the dog and then came back to bed, which is fatal, cos if he's in bed I see no reason to get up!! I did get up at 9:30 went to the loo, got washed, came back to bed to warm up cos I was freezing and feel asleep again :lol: Woke up at 11:30 :gasp: I almost slept the clock around!!!

I spent all last night trying to see if I could get a cheap flight or train to Aberdeen for the funeral and there's nothing cheap at this short notice. If it wasn't for the dog I would have driven up and stayed a couple of nights, making the journey worthwhile and spreading out the driving, but as it is Barry will have to take a day's holiday to be at home with the dog while I'm away and the thought of driving there and back in a day is beyond me nowadays.

I've spoken to my friend Grace and both she and her husband want to go, but she also spent last night googling trains and planes and between us we've more or less decided that driving up on the Sunday, staying the night in a Travelodge (or whatever) and coming home on Monday night is the best option.

So now I'm going to google Travelodges etc. It all sounds a bit of a nightmare really, because they're saying the weather is going to get worse!


----------



## ashley

Eileen, the weather isn't too bad up here at the moment. The Premier Inn has rooms from £29 at the moment, and there's one in Portlethen which is a little closer to Stonehaven than Aberdeen, don't know if that helps at all.

Well, Stuart bought me a machine polisher for my car for my birthday and he wants to see how good it is. There's no way I trust him with it, I'd have no paint left! So I'm going out in the cold for a cleaning day :censor:

Don't your kitty's mind a bath Shell?


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Eileen, the weather isn't too bad up here at the moment. The Premier Inn has rooms from £29 at the moment, and there's one in Portlethen which is a little closer to Stonehaven than Aberdeen, don't know if that helps at all.
> 
> Well, Stuart bought me a machine polisher for my car for my birthday and he wants to see how good it is. There's no way I trust him with it, I'd have no paint left! So I'm going out in the cold for a cleaning day :censor:
> 
> Don't your kitty's mind a bath Shell?


Geraldine is being cremated at Aberdeen crem, so we'll need to be in Aberdeen, not that Stoney is that far to drive. I've got quotes from Travelodges for £29 per room, but Premier Inn came up with £98 for the 2 rooms, so Travelodge is cheaper.

Ashley, refresh my memory, the Aberdeen crem is out at Kingswells isn't it??


----------



## Shell195

Dennis usually hates his baths but him and Harley were really good today. Im going to have to find a way of stopping Dennis playing with Harleys tail as yet again I have just squeezed some pus out of a small puncture wound, Ive clipped Dennis`s claws but he still pounces on Harley`s tail:bash:

ETA Eileen I dont envy you


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dennis usually hates his baths but him and Harley were really good today. Im going to have to find a way of stopping Dennis playing with Harleys tail as yet again I have just squeezed some pus out of a small puncture wound, Ive clipped Dennis`s claws but he still pounces on Harley`s tail:bash:


 That Dennis is so naughty, I don't know why you keep him - if I was you I'd give him away - he's far too much trouble to keep! :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> ETA Eileen I dont envy you


 I know what you mean! I don't envy myself either. We had this discussion about funerals when my aunt died. I really think I should be there though, not just because of my longterm friendship with Geraldine herself, but also for Maureen. Did you look at where they used to live when I first met them? What a beautiful place it was.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis usually hates his baths but him and Harley were really good today. Im going to have to find a way of stopping Dennis playing with Harleys tail as yet again I have just squeezed some pus out of a small puncture wound, Ive clipped Dennis`s claws but he still pounces on Harley`s tail:bash:That Dennis is so naughty, I don't know why you keep him - if I was you I'd give him away - he's far too much trouble to keep! :whistling2:
> 
> I know what you mean! I don't envy myself either. We had this discussion about funerals when my aunt died. I really think I should be there though, not just because of my longterm friendship with Geraldine herself, but also for Maureen. Did you look at where they used to live when I first met them? What a beautiful place it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did look and went green with envy:blush:
> 
> 
> FREE TO GOOD HOME
> One very naughty nekkid kitty
> Wrecks things, injures other cats, shoulder rides and causes long red scratches when he jumps and misses.
> Likes to suck necks and knead throats. Comes with his own personal jumper knitter
> Any takers:whistling2:
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> FREE TO GOOD HOME
> One very naughty nekkid kitty
> Wrecks things, injures other cats, shoulder rides and causes long red scratches when he jumps and misses.
> Likes to suck necks and knead throats. Comes with his own personal jumper knitter
> Any takers:whistling2:


Oh go on - ifyou're that desperate I'll take him! *said in a very matter of fact uninterested way!* . :lol:


Shell195 said:


> I did look and went green with envy:blush:


It was a beautiful place and as I said quite a cultural shock for me, coming from Byker and all that! :lol2:

But a kinder, more generous family you'd never meet! She was the Pringle (Scotch knitweir) heiress and that's where the money came from. 

This is where they used to live Fetteresso Castle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia until Maureen was about 4, but that was before Geraldine inherited her money and they couldn't afford to keep it on, so sold it and bought Muchalls. Unfortunately they couldn't sell it then and so sold the castle for demolition and the land to the local farmer. About 3 years later she came into her fortune, but by then it was too late.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh go on - ifyou're that desperate I'll take him! *said in a very matter of fact uninterested way!* . :lol:It was a beautiful place and as I said quite a cultural shock for me, coming from Byker and all that! :lol2:
> 
> But a kinder, more generous family you'd never meet! She was the Pringle (Scotch knitweir) heiress and that's where the money came from.
> 
> This is where they used to live Fetteresso Castle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia until Maureen was about 4, but that was before Geraldine inherited her money and they couldn't afford to keep it on, so sold it and bought Muchalls. Unfortunately they couldn't sell it then and so sold the castle for demolition and the land to the local farmer. About 3 years later she came into her fortune, but by then it was too late.


 
Bloody hell a castle and very beautiful too.:no1:


----------



## feorag

It's been a ruin since they sold it way back in the early 50's and once when I was on holiday in the late 60's I suggested we go and have a look at it and they agreed. Geraldine said it hurt so much to leave it that she had never been able to face going back, but she thought she could now go. So we went and had a look. It was very damaged after nearly 20 years with the roof off and too dangerous to go inside, but we walked around and she and Maurice told me about what it was like to live there and about all the rooms. 

Then it was renovated in the early 1990s into individual apartments, after all that time!


----------



## Shell195

Moving from thread to thread to have conversations keeps the mind active and the fingers busy:lol2:


I know the Pringle knitwear, isnt it mainly golfing type stuff ?


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe Im watching Little Women on tv :gasp:


----------



## ashley

Yeah Eileen, it's out by Kingswells, I'm so stupid, just assumed you'd be going to Stonehaven :bash:

Well, I'm back in from doing my car, it's now super shiny but I'm freezing! Going out tonight to meet a big group of friends from the car club for some pizza, and I'm supposed to be on a diet :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I know the Pringle knitwear, isnt it mainly golfing type stuff ?


Yeh! That's them! Their mill is in Hawick (which is a mill town in the borders). When we were pony trekking all those years ago we had a guided tour around the mill - very interesting. 


ashley said:


> Yeah Eileen, it's out by Kingswells, I'm so stupid, just assumed you'd be going to Stonehaven :bash:


Well Maureen now lives out at Durris, but Geraldine moved into the gardeners cottage at Bridge of Muchalls when she sold the castle, so if it'd been a burial it would be at Stonehaven.


----------



## Charlibob

Macaam is here, been here since 10:15 :2thumb:

Shes settling really well already, shes eaten, drank, used her litter tray and is rubbing her head on everything!! 

But she seems to be scared of the TV, will she just get used to it? I'm guessing they either didn't watch TV or had a much smaller TV.


----------



## Emmaj

afternooooooooooon peoples


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> FREE TO GOOD HOME
> One very naughty nekkid kitty
> Wrecks things, injures other cats, shoulder rides and causes long red scratches when he jumps and misses.
> Likes to suck necks and knead throats. Comes with his own personal jumper knitter
> Any takers:whistling2:


*raises hand* :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Macaam is here, been here since 10:15 :2thumb:
> 
> Shes settling really well already, shes eaten, drank, used her litter tray and is rubbing her head on everything!!
> 
> But she seems to be scared of the TV, will she just get used to it? I'm guessing they either didn't watch TV or had a much smaller TV.


Great news Charli - I know Sue and her husband have a very busy lifestyle, spend a lot of time abroad and work long hours and there's only the 2 of them and the other cats, so maybe she's just used to a quiet environment?? She'll soon adapt though.

Good that she's marking the house as her territory in a 'non-aggressive' way though! :2thumb:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Great news Charli - I know Sue and her husband have a very busy lifestyle, spend a lot of time abroad and work long hours and there's only the 2 of them and the other cats, so maybe she's just used to a quiet environment?? She'll soon adapt though.
> 
> Good that she's marking the house as her territory in a 'non-aggressive' way though! :2thumb:


I think so, most noises make her meow and look for us, but at least shes not hiding away! She spent half an hour on the bed with Mark and then fell asleep on my lap. She loves attention and when ever she sees a hand she has to be stroked :lol2: Shes making some really weird noises and doesn't stop vibrating and purring when you stroke her. Shes been sat in her bed upstairs with me since Mark left at 4 but has just gone to eat again. But I can hear her meowing down on the bottom floor now, if I go to her she'll just want me to sit and stroke her :flrt:
ETA: I think she marked everything she has seen, door frames, walls, stairs, cupboards, us many times over, Marks laptop, the sofa. The list goes on :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> I think so, most noises make her meow and look for us, but at least shes not hiding away! She spent half an hour on the bed with Mark and then fell asleep on my lap. She loves attention and when ever she sees a hand she has to be stroked :lol2: Shes making some really weird noises and doesn't stop vibrating and purring when you stroke her. Shes been sat in her bed upstairs with me since Mark left at 4 but has just gone to eat again. But I can hear her meowing down on the bottom floor now, if I go to her she'll just want me to sit and stroke her :flrt:
> ETA: I think she marked everything she has seen, door frames, walls, stairs, cupboards, us many times over, Marks laptop, the sofa. The list goes on :lol2:


Awwwww she sounds as if shes settling in:flrt: Photos:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

FREE TO GOOD HOME
One very naughty nekkid kitty
Wrecks things, injures other cats, shoulder rides and causes long red scratches when he jumps and misses.
Likes to suck necks and knead throats. Comes with his own personal jumper knitter
Any takers:whistling2:[/QUOTE]


Yes please lol


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Awwwww she sounds as if shes settling in:flrt: Photos:whistling2:


I've got a couple of pics, will upload some soon, everytime I take a picture she sees my hand and head butts it for a fuss so they're hard to take :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

charlibob said:


> i've got a couple of pics, will upload some soon, everytime i take a picture she sees my hand and head butts it for a fuss so they're hard to take :lol2:


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> I think so, most noises make her meow and look for us, but at least shes not hiding away! She spent half an hour on the bed with Mark and then fell asleep on my lap. She loves attention and when ever she sees a hand she has to be stroked :lol2: Shes making some really weird noises and doesn't stop vibrating and purring when you stroke her. Shes been sat in her bed upstairs with me since Mark left at 4 but has just gone to eat again. But I can hear her meowing down on the bottom floor now, if I go to her she'll just want me to sit and stroke her :flrt:
> ETA: I think she marked everything she has seen, door frames, walls, stairs, cupboards, us many times over, Marks laptop, the sofa. The list goes on :lol2:


That's all sounding great! And it sounds like you're getting the cat you wanted - affectionate, talkative and company for you when Mark's at work! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> FREE TO GOOD HOME
> One very naughty nekkid kitty
> Wrecks things, injures other cats, shoulder rides and causes long red scratches when he jumps and misses.
> Likes to suck necks and knead throats. Comes with his own personal jumper knitter
> Any takers:whistling2:


 
Yes please lol[/QUOTE]


*pokes* Back of the line! I already said that I would gladly take the brat of an alien off Shell's hands:whip: :whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Beautiful!


----------



## Shell195

As if I would part with either of my boys, Steve took this photo of the sleepy pair about an hour ago:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *pokes* Back of the line! I already said that I would gladly take the brat of an alien off Shell's hands:whip: :whistling2:


Ahem!!!

I think you will find that I offered before you, so you can get to the back of the line! :whistling2:

*Can't believe I'm fighting for a bug-eyed, big-lugged, wrinkly, nekkid critter!* :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't see an offer from you, Eileen :whistling2:

Shell, they have really bonded over their nekkid ugliness, bless 'em!!! Gorgeous picture!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

They adore each other but I think that TomTom feels left out


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I didn't see an offer from you, Eileen :whistling2:
> 
> Shell, they have really bonded over their nekkid ugliness, bless 'em!!! Gorgeous picture!!! :flrt:


:roll: PMSL!

Charli, in my haste to correct the person who thought *she* was at the front of the queue for a bug-eyed, big-lugged, wrinkly, nekkid critter, :lol: I totally forgot to say how pleased I was to see Macaam looking so relaxed and at home already.

When my parents took on Briagha's (my Havana) mother when his breeder decided to re-home her, she hid for 4 days and they never saw her!!!

Shows how confident she is and how much she needs to be around people!


----------



## sundia

shells - i know u have alot of cats... do anyone of urs walk 10 to 2?


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> shells - i know u have alot of cats... do anyone of urs walk 10 to 2?


 
Erm no. why what is yours doing?


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> :roll: PMSL!
> 
> Charli, in my haste to correct the person who thought *she* was at the front of the queue for a bug-eyed, big-lugged, wrinkly, nekkid critter, :lol: I totally forgot to say how pleased I was to see Macaam looking so relaxed and at home already.
> 
> When my parents took on Briagha's (my Havana) mother when his breeder decided to re-home her, she hid for 4 days and they never saw her!!!
> 
> Shows how confident she is and how much she needs to be around people!


She hasn't hidden at all and only hissed once and that was at the TV. Shes over being scared of the TV now as she fell asleep in her bed when it was off and put it on low so it didn't wake her up and scare her, when she did wake up she gave it a horrible look and went to run off but I shouted her and she came and sat with me. I think its all the fast movement on the TV that freaked her out not the noise. 

Shes learnt already if she goes down to the bottom floor and cries I come down and turn lights and let her have a look around! She won't come upstairs until I go down to her, if I stand at the top of the stairs and shout her she just stares at me and cries,but once I've been down let her look in the bedroom and bathroom she chases me back up to the kitchen:flrt:


----------



## feorag

I'm sitting here chuckling away with a daft smile on my face! good job I'm not in the middle of an internet cafe! :lol2:

I'm so pleased she's settling down so quickly and that she's already enjoying your company - and you hers! :2thumb:

So where's she sleeping tonight? :whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> I'm sitting here chuckling away with a daft smile on my face! good job I'm not in the middle of an internet cafe! :lol2:
> 
> I'm so pleased she's settling down so quickly and that she's already enjoying your company - and you hers! :2thumb:
> 
> So where's she sleeping tonight? :whistling2:


I thinks shes already decided thats its now her bed and not ours :lol2:

Good job we have a massive bed with lots of room!


----------



## feorag

Thought so! :2thumb:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Thought so! :2thumb:


:lol2:

Is there a reason why was kneading (only way I can describe what she was doing!) my duvet and sheepskin rug?


----------



## feorag

Not really, just something a lot of our cats do. It's what they do when they're kittens to stimulate the milk flow and a lot of cats carry on doing it all their lives. Most of ours do it, especially on us :roll: and the bed or when we take our clothes off they do it on the clothes. Fur rugs are also very popular. I think it's just a comfort/affection thing.


----------



## Basilbrush

Ohhhh Macaam looks gorgeous Charlibob and settled in already. Seems to me she is just loving your company and attention. Now don't you just love the attentions of a Somali?? Unlike any other isn't it???

She is just gorgeous. I love a happy ending.:flrt::flrt:

Jules


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Charli - how did you and Macaam get on overnight? I'm wondering if her purring kept you awake - our Harry purrs like a buzz saw in my earhole all night! :lol2: However, you do get used to it!


----------



## Emmaj

morning


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Erm no. why what is yours doing?



her front paws when she walks they not straight... she walks with her front paws angels 10 to 2


----------



## feorag

I've seen cats walking at 10 to 2! :2thumb:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> I've seen cats walking at 10 to 2! :2thumb:


nawww lo0ol yeah saskia does it lo0ol bless her... 

one thing i learnt from having a cat is that they have seriously strong stomaches... i mean im pretty sure my stomache wouldnt be happy if i ate nappy cream!!!


----------



## temerist

2 hours to go :2thumb:

very excited

leaving soon to fetch her lol

need puppy name ideas lol


----------



## sundia

temerist said:


> 2 hours to go :2thumb:
> 
> very excited
> 
> leaving soon to fetch her lol
> 
> need puppy name ideas lol


no ur not


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> 2 hours to go :2thumb:
> 
> very excited
> 
> leaving soon to fetch her lol
> 
> need puppy name ideas lol


what puppy is she ian ?


----------



## temerist

rottweiler

i like Bella and Sasha

but want other ideas lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> rottweiler
> 
> i like Bella and Sasha
> 
> but want other ideas lol


i like bella 

hmmm i dunno brains not working today ha ha 

della, darla, lacey, lainey,


----------



## temerist

i like Khali aswell (pronounced carly)


----------



## sundia

temerist said:


> rottweiler
> 
> i like Bella and Sasha
> 
> but want other ideas lol


OMG lucky!! i hate u lol i want a rotty but i cant until for a few years... ive already picked out its name... 'speed bump'


----------



## Emmaj

yeah like that too 

delta, destiny, hope, faith,


----------



## temerist

gonna have to get the whole litter if i cant decide on just one name lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> gonna have to get the whole litter if i cant decide on just one name lol


 
LOL what you like ha ha 

so does that mean i can pinch a tib puppa ?:whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

touchy subject with the tibetans lol

first on goes to new home tonight 

not looking forward to it at all


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> touchy subject with the tibetans lol
> 
> first on goes to new home tonight
> 
> not looking forward to it at all


 
 i bet your not hun 

darn dont leave me much time to get to yours with big big pockets :lol2:


----------



## temerist

not even keeping one now


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> not even keeping one now


 
 how comes hun ?


----------



## temerist

had a waiting list, and had the same number of people on it to how many pups were born. i felt awful when i contacted the last person to say they wouldnt have a pup, they had been waiting nearly 2 years for one, some of the people have also been waiting 2-3 years i just couldnt let them down i felt awful. was gutted when i rang them to say they could have the one i was keeping, i was nearly in tears but they were so happy it almost made it worth while


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> had a waiting list, and had the same number of people on it to how many pups were born. i felt awful when i contacted the last person to say they wouldnt have a pup, they had been waiting nearly 2 years for one, some of the people have also been waiting 2-3 years i just couldnt let them down i felt awful. was gutted when i rang them to say they could have the one i was keeping, i was nearly in tears but they were so happy it almost made it worth while


 

awwwwww bless thats so sweet i bet they were over the moon that you did that for them hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

the main reason i did it is because i dont want to breed anymore. the last 2 litters were for jan because she wanted them and it was planned and had people expecting pups so i went ahead. if i kept that girl i would end up having another litter one day lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> the main reason i did it is because i dont want to breed anymore. the last 2 litters were for jan because she wanted them and it was planned and had people expecting pups so i went ahead. if i kept that girl i would end up having another litter one day lol


 
yeah lol i suppose thats very true would have been way too tempting not to 

though i think you need to update pics of both litters before they go to new homes :flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

i am going to get new pics of the tibetans this afternoon before they go, and when the kennel girl is in tomorrow we are going to get some pics of the boerboels, the bitch has only just in the last few days let me handle the pups and they are 6 weeks old lol she was very protective, but obviously due to the fact she lost her first litter


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i am going to get new pics of the tibetans this afternoon before they go, and when the kennel girl is in tomorrow we are going to get some pics of the boerboels, the bitch has only just in the last few days let me handle the pups and they are 6 weeks old lol she was very protective, but obviously due to the fact she lost her first litter


 
awwwwwwww bless her dont blame her for being protective then :flrt::flrt:

cant wait to see pics of both the litters 

bloomin heck what are you gonna do when they go ian its gonna be so quiet  

i think you may need to get more than one of them rottie pups hee hee


----------



## temerist

i MIGHT be getting an NI pup from pimps, but lets see lol


----------



## Amalthea

Awww, those NI pups are beautiful, too!!


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i MIGHT be getting an NI pup from pimps, but lets see lol


lol what you like 

they are very beautiful pups though have been following the thread 

so sad about the last pup


----------



## temerist

yes very sad. i just dont want to take on too much, so need to have a serious think, gonna see how things go with this new puppy over the next few days first.


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> yes very sad. i just dont want to take on too much, so need to have a serious think, gonna see how things go with this new puppy over the next few days first.


 
yeah thats the best bet hun 

though im sure things will be fine :flrt::2thumb:


----------



## temerist

well im gonna leave now and go and fetch her, chat later ems :notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> well im gonna leave now and go and fetch her, chat later ems :notworthy:


 
okies hun good luck and safe journey hun :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Ian has given me something to really think about, as well. Am crying.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Ian has given me something to really think about, as well. Am crying.


 
awww jen hun 

(((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Charlibob

Basilbrush said:


> Ohhhh Macaam looks gorgeous Charlibob and settled in already. Seems to me she is just loving your company and attention. Now don't you just love the attentions of a Somali?? Unlike any other isn't it???
> 
> She is just gorgeous. I love a happy ending.:flrt::flrt:
> 
> Jules


I love her to bits already, shes so loving even though shes been bullied for the last 6 months. Marks amazed by her, says hes never met a cat like her before. 



feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Charli - how did you and Macaam get on overnight? I'm wondering if her purring kept you awake - our Harry purrs like a buzz saw in my earhole all night! :lol2: However, you do get used to it!


Oh my days the noise at 3am this morning :lol2: She kept me awake for an hour and she was at the bottom of the bed! Luckily when she actually falls alseep the purring stops or it would of been a sleepless night :gasp:

She woke Mark by standing all over him and purring at him, all she wanted a fuss then she went and curled back up again. Then she woke me up by being very noisy in her litter tray and half an hour later she jumped into the basket I keep on top of the drawers with my jammies in, only she knocked it over so the basket and her went flying, she left us to sleep after that and when we woke up she was curled up inbetween us watching us both, I think she like it here :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Head hurts. Don't know what to do........................ Those of you with loads of cats, tell me how different it is from having just a few (with an excitable dog).


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Head hurts. Don't know what to do........................ Those of you with loads of cats, tell me how different it is from having just a few (with an excitable dog).


why whats the matter hun ?

i dont have loads of cats but i have 3 huskies that can be exciteable and 2 cats also the skunks as well


----------



## Amalthea

I have been offered an AMAZING opportunity by Ian, which would increase our household puds to a total of five.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I have been offered an AMAZING opportunity by Ian, which would increase our household puds to a total of five.


 
and ..............why would that matter 

shell has alot of cats..............pam has too 

if you really want then why not hun you only live once and you dont want to be looking back and thinking what if ????? do you ?


----------



## Amalthea

Am just trying to think about how goofy Diesel is and if having two more in the house would make it worse.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Am just trying to think about how goofy Diesel is and if having two more in the house would make it worse.


but if you dont try you will never know 

could you not have a trial see how things go ?

you never know he may surprise you hun and be fine


----------



## temerist

im back :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

welcome back ian 

sooooooooo hows the puppa do ?

im off shortly to pic lew up from school lol


----------



## temerist

she is great lol posting pics now


----------



## temerist




----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> she is great lol posting pics now


 
ooooooo okies will have a quick peek before i shoot off then :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwwwwwwww how sweet is she :flrt::flrt::flrt:


right catch you laters hun :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

She's beautiful, Ian!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

I woudl just like to add some videos 


Ginger doesnt play with anything, he is grumpy old and lazy. But this... this is amazingly orgasmic apparently...



Ginger couldnt ever eat bones, or heart etc, he found it too difficult as he hs no teeth... but i have found somthign he likes and can eat, with the use of his feet!



Scooby.... scooby is so special, here he is with a hat on...



Boxes... my cats love boxes... i got a box delievered, with in mins thery wre all in it, bar ginger


----------



## Amalthea

Great vids!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Great vids!!!


thankyou


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Ian has given me something to really think about, as well. Am crying.


What's up Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

Possibly increasing my kitty household to five... Gary is being ridiculously sensible, though,


----------



## Basilbrush

temerist said:


> she is great lol posting pics now


 
Ian, she is adorable but I missed what type of puppy is she??? Ohhh you must be sooo happy with her???:flrt: Delighted for you.:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Amalthea said:


> Possibly increasing my kitty household to five... Gary is being ridiculously sensible, though,


 
I've got 5 cats and to be honest they are no more bother than having 1 or 2 to be honest. I had more whenbreeding and that was a busy time but you do manage.: victory:

Jules


----------



## Amalthea

It's not really the number of cats, but the goofy puppy. We are still working on the "don't herd the cats" thing:whip:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Possibly increasing my kitty household to five... Gary is being ridiculously sensible, though,


Ah I see! I've got one of those at home too! At times this this we need a Steve!!!! :lol2:

Ian that rottie pup is delightful - she's a lot fluffier than she will be when she's grown up, but it all adds to the cuteness factor! :flrt:


----------



## ashley

I have 4 cats at the moment and to be honest, they're no harder than when I had two. The only difference I found is there's always one on hand for cuddles!

I just caught Elmo, one of the kittens trying to suckle from the dog, and the dog was letting him! Crazy animals! Is it normal for a bitch to 'adopt' kittens even though she's never had a litter?

That puppy is so cute! So much fluffier than I thought a rottie pup would be!


----------



## Shell195

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute Rottie Ian, shes a fluffy bum:flrt:

Great videos Gina:no1:


Tell Gary to stop being so bloody sensible. 
Dream kittens arent often on offer :flrt:
5 kitties is really no different than having 3 kitties and Diesels herding wont get better or worse because they are there so I say go for it:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute Rottie Ian, shes a fluffy bum:flrt:
> 
> Great videos Gina:no1:
> 
> 
> Tell Gary to stop being so bloody sensible.
> Dream kittens arent often on offer :flrt:
> 5 kitties is really no different than having 3 kitties and Diesels herding wont get better or worse because they are there so I say go for it:2thumb:



^^^ This.

If you were jumping from one to five I could see the worry, but you already have 3, so another 2 won't make much difference. Like Shell says, dream kittys don't come around often.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute Rottie Ian, shes a fluffy bum:flrt:
> 
> Great videos Gina:no1:
> 
> 
> Tell Gary to stop being so bloody sensible.
> Dream kittens arent often on offer :flrt:
> 5 kitties is really no different than having 3 kitties and Diesels herding wont get better or worse because they are there so I say go for it:2thumb:



thankyou !!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/450330-update-wild-mice.html


----------



## Amalthea

Unforuntately, Eileen, we can't all have a Steve!! *lol* I am trying with Gary. I mean, DREAM KITTIES!


----------



## sammy1969

I just caught Elmo, one of the kittens trying to suckle from the dog, and the dog was letting him! Crazy animals! Is it normal for a bitch to 'adopt' kittens even though she's never had a litter?

I had my poodle bitch do this with my brain damaged kitten and this will really make you laugh my boy poodle cross still allows him to snuggle up and suckle at night thing is he has no teats and the kitten does it to a tuft of fur on his front leg


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel's herding is getting a bit better, but it's very slow going.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Diesel's herding is getting a bit better, but it's very slow going.


He will be even slower herding if he has 5 kitties to herd:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Gary's response was "I feel bad for the cats we already have".


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Gary's response was "I feel bad for the cats we already have".


 
Why? They will be fine. Sometimes sensible can be very annoying:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

VERY!!!! I can't do this whole think with your head and not your heart thing. BAH!!! 

And the why is cuz Diesel tries so hard to herd the cats. They don't appreciate it in the least. But when you tell him to "LEAVE IT", he will come back, but his attention span is quite short and he forgets why he stopped herding the cats and starts back up again. It's worst during dinner time, cuz all three cats come out begging, so Diesel goes all twitchy.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Unforuntately, Eileen, we can't all have a Steve!! *lol* I am trying with Gary. I mean, DREAM KITTIES!


'Tisn't one of these is it? 











Shell195 said:


> Why? They will be fine. Sometimes sensible can be very annoying:lol2:


I agree - why??

At least you know he's only trying to herd them! Skye is so fanatical we still aren't certain whether his intentions are to herd them or kill them! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> 'Tisn't one of these is it?
> image
> 
> I agree - why??
> 
> At least you know he's only trying to herd them! Skye is so fanatical we still aren't certain whether his intentions are to herd them or kill them! :roll:


Love the kitties in the pic they are so cute


----------



## feorag

Jen's dream cats! :2thumb:


----------



## Ragmoth

Is it normal for a cat on antibiotics to have the runs?! It stinks to high heaven  He's at the vets tomorrow anyway but I'm worried about him. 

I keep bursting into tears at the drop of a hat. Anyone would think it was one of the kids who was ill!!


----------



## Shell195

Ragmoth said:


> Is it normal for a cat on antibiotics to have the runs?! It stinks to high heaven  He's at the vets tomorrow anyway but I'm worried about him.
> 
> I keep bursting into tears at the drop of a hat. Anyone would think it was one of the kids who was ill!!


 

It could be a combination of the stress and antibiotics that have caused him to have a runny bum. Awww poor boy and poor you. Is he eating and drinking normally?? It may be worth putting him on a light diet for a bit, Im sure the vet will advise you tomorrow


----------



## feorag

I agree with Shell - it could all be reaction to the stress of what has happened to him.

I would see what the vet says tomorrow, but in the meantime maybe put him on something very bland like cooked chicken for a few days to try and get his stomach settled.


----------



## Ragmoth

I gave him scrambled egg last night, that wouldn't have made him worse would it?! I just remember that that's what the vet has always advised me to feed them after any of my others cats have ever had a general.


----------



## feorag

Ragmoth said:


> I gave him scrambled egg last night, that wouldn't have made him worse would it?! I just remember that that's what the vet has always advised me to feed them after any of my others cats have ever had a general.


I wouldn't have thought so - eggs don't tend to give diarrhoea unless they're infected with salmonella and as they were cooked and presumably from inspected stock that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Shell195

Ragmoth I doubt if the eggs would make it worse, it could be a reaction to the antibiotics or just stress. Your vet will know more.


----------



## Ragmoth

feorag said:


> I wouldn't have thought so - eggs don't tend to give diarrhoea unless they're infected with salmonella and as they were cooked and presumably from inspected stock that's highly unlikely.


Phew! They were organic eggs. Cost me £3 for 6 from Tesco. I don't even buy those eggs for my kids :blush: Bad mummy!!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> 'Tisn't one of these is it?
> image
> 
> I agree - why??
> 
> At least you know he's only trying to herd them! Skye is so fanatical we still aren't certain whether his intentions are to herd them or kill them! :roll:


Could be TWO of those!!!! :whistling2: Damned sensible Gary!!!! Shouldn't have asked. Should have just let them appear!


----------



## Charlibob

Macaam has a few scabs on her face/tail/neck. Susan told me about these when she dropped her off and said they are from stress and couple of hits from the two that were bullying her. She said they'd go in a couple of weeks when shes settled, but us there anything I can do for her or should I just leave them to go on there own?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Could be TWO of those!!!! :whistling2: Damned sensible Gary!!!! Shouldn't have asked. Should have just let them appear!


 
You actually asked:lol2: Steve has got now so if I came home leading a stray cow he would make room for it. You need to start as you mean to go on:whistling2:


----------



## Ragmoth

Charlibob said:


> Macaam has a few scabs on her face/tail/neck. Susan told me about these when she dropped her off and said they are from stress and couple of hits from the two that were bullying her. She said they'd go in a couple of weeks when shes settled, but us there anything I can do for her or should I just leave them to go on there own?


They'll heal on their own as long as they are scabs and not open wounds. Do they look infected at all?!


----------



## Amalthea

I even have a friend who offered to be the collection driver! Dammit! I'm stupid sometimes!


----------



## Charlibob

Ragmoth said:


> They'll heal on their own as long as they are scabs and not open wounds. Do they look infected at all?!


From what I can see they just look like big brown scabs, they're quite difficult to look at because of the long fur. She lets me touch them so I assume she isnt bothered by them. Some of the scabs have come off the back of her head and keep getting stuck in her fur :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> From what I can see they just look like big brown scabs, they're quite difficult to look at because of the long fur. She lets me touch them so I assume she isnt bothered by them. Some of the scabs have come off the back of her head and keep getting stuck in her fur :devil:


 
It sounds like they are dry and coming off so they wont need treatment. Will she let you comb the loose ones out of her fur?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You actually asked:lol2: Steve has got now so if I came home leading a stray cow he would make room for it. You need to start as you mean to go on:whistling2:


I always ask too! I've never brought an animal home (well not a permanent one - just the squirrels and stoat) without discussing it with Barry first.



Ragmoth said:


> They'll heal on their own as long as they are scabs and not open wounds. Do they look infected at all?!





Charlibob said:


> From what I can see they just look like big brown scabs, they're quite difficult to look at because of the long fur. She lets me touch them so I assume she isnt bothered by them. Some of the scabs have come off the back of her head and keep getting stuck in her fur :devil:


Ragmoth's right - they're better just left - they'll dry up and break off and some of the hair will come away with it because it will be stuck to the scab, but it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like they are dry and coming off so they wont need treatment. Will she let you comb the loose ones out of her fur?


Well she let me pick the loose ones out of her fur so I think she would let me comb them out, I haven't tried to comb her yet, shes snoozing under the radiator at the moment will have a try when she wakes up.

ETA: Well she just followed me downstairs and I tried the comb and she liked it, started off the purring again lol. But she was more interested in dinner so I'll comb her tomorrow.


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Ragmoth's right - they're better just left - they'll dry up and break off and some of the hair will come away with it because it will be stuck to the scab, but it's nothing to worry about!


Yeah she has a bit of bald patch on either cheek as there are quite a few scabs on them.


----------



## Amalthea

I ask Gary for input for any "household" animals. Those in the critter room are my responsibility and he never knows what's in there. But they really are dwindling down now.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I ask Gary for input for any "household" animals. Those in the critter room are my responsibility and he never knows what's in there. But they really are dwindling down now.


 
Hide the kitties in the critter room:whistling2:

I do actually ask Steve about pets and he says why do you have to ask me? When I heard about Harley Steve was in the bath and I shouted up the stairs, "Have we got £100 to spare?" and his answer was," Yes, what pet are we getting now?"


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I wish Gary was that easy!!!

Here's some pics you guys might like to see 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/450644-oliver-ella.html#post5515769


----------



## Emmaj

Good evening peoples


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I wish Gary was that easy!!!
> 
> Here's some pics you guys might like to see
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/450644-oliver-ella.html#post5515769


 
Maybe I should train Gary for you:whistling2:

Loving the pics:flrt: Tell Gary Im disappointed in him as he looks such a nice man in the photos:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I don't think he looks best pleased in that pic with Oliver  But regardless, looks can be deceiving. He's a horrible, mean man, really.


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Good evening peoples


 
Hello you. Did you have a good panto??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hello you. Did you have a good panto??


 
yeah it went really well though andy the dame nearly pulled mi head off in our cuddle scene :blush::lol2: i was a gorilla with a ponytail as mi hair popped out lol ah well andrew covered it by saying status quo fan :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


Oooooooo shell peeka is out tonight was rather shocked when i walked in to see he was out :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeah it went really well though andy the dame nearly pulled mi head off in our cuddle scene :blush::lol2: i was a gorilla with a ponytail as mi hair popped out lol ah well andrew covered it by saying status quo fan :whistling2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Oooooooo shell peeka is out tonight was rather shocked when i walked in to see he was out :lol2:


 
:lol2: a headless gorilla


Who the hell is Peeka???????? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Glad you had a good time, Emma


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Well she let me pick the loose ones out of her fur so I think she would let me comb them out, I haven't tried to comb her yet, shes snoozing under the radiator at the moment will have a try when she wakes up.
> 
> ETA: Well she just followed me downstairs and I tried the comb and she liked it, started off the purring again lol. But she was more interested in dinner so I'll comb her tomorrow.


They'll come away OK - if you're gonna try combing them out, just make sure they're 'detached' before you comb them.



Emmaj said:


> Good evening peoples


Evening Miss Gorilla!! :lol2:

I've crocheted your necklace tonight. Need to glue it into the metal ends to attach the clasps to and then it'll be finished. I'll post up a photo when it's done so you can see what you think. Also wanted to ask did you want matching earrings??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: a headless gorilla
> 
> 
> Who the hell is Peeka???????? :lol2:


my peacock tree frog woman pah lol 

it only normally peeks out of a hole at me :lol2: so i called it peeka boo :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Glad you had a good time, Emma


thanks jen lol its fab doing it but so bloomin tiring lol 

the skunks are chowing down now lol they were sulking again ha ha


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> my peacock tree frog woman pah lol
> 
> it only normally peeks out of a hole at me :lol2: so i called it peeka boo :lol2::lol2:


 
I didnt know it had a name yet:blush:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> They'll come away OK - if you're gonna try combing them out, just make sure they're 'detached' before you comb them.
> 
> Evening Miss Gorilla!! :lol2:
> 
> I've crocheted your necklace tonight. Need to glue it into the metal ends to attach the clasps to and then it'll be finished. I'll post up a photo when it's done so you can see what you think. Also wanted to ask did you want matching earrings??


ooooo eileen fantastic hun, could i have braclet rather than earings if it isnt too much she aint an earing person just braclets and necklaces lol 

cant wait to see it sure it will be perfect hun 

its just so nice to get her something personal thats been specially made for her as she is a special sister :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Emma did you see my post above yours??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I didnt know it had a name yet:blush:


Oh lol thought i told ya :blush:

must have dreamed i had :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Emma did you see my post above yours??


yes hun i replyed :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been to the sanctuary today and all the hibernating hogs have woken up(eight) so have been busy cleaning their pens


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive been to the sanctuary today and all the hibernating hogs have woken up(8) so have been busy cleaning their pens


 
yay cool lots of hedgie poo :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It's a bit early for them to wake up, isn't it??


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> yes hun i replyed :flrt::flrt:


Sorry :blush: 

We cross posted!



Amalthea said:


> It's a bit early for them to wake up, isn't it??


How did that happen Shell?


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Good evening peoples


'lo you. PM me your addy please cos I have the dvd all packed and ready to go.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> It's a bit early for them to wake up, isn't it??


 
even though it dosnt seem it, its come quiet warm now the snow and everythings gone 

though saying that its been trying to bleeidng snow again here today at times :gasp::devil:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> 'lo you. PM me your addy please cos I have the dvd all packed and ready to go.


yeah of course hun 

will do :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Sorry :blush:
> 
> We cross posted!
> 
> How did that happen Shell?


tis fine hun hee hee 

Ooooo talkin about DVDs the list has gone up for the DVD im gonna order 2 copies of it 

can post one out and watch one then send the one i watch out while waiting for the other to post back out lol 

so if anyone wants to see it let me know


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> 'lo you. PM me your addy please cos I have the dvd all packed and ready to go.


 
hee hee pam i have a bone to pick with you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

calling me a bleeding pikey woman :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> tis fine hun hee hee
> 
> Ooooo talkin about DVDs the list has gone up for the DVD im gonna order 2 copies of it
> 
> can post one out and watch one then send the one i watch out while waiting for the other to post back out lol
> 
> so if anyone wants to see it let me know


 
Me I wanna see:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Me I wanna see:2thumb:


 
okies you will have to send me your addy again i think the cats pinched the paper it was wrote on :blush: which the dogs more than likely then ate :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Its quite common for hogs to wake up in warmer spells. They eat, drink then sleep if it goes cold again

I cant believe it Im sat here crying after posting photos of my departed GSD on someones thread. I wish this pain would go away  I miss them so much


----------



## Amalthea

I don't think the pain of losing a much loved pet ever goes away, Shell, we just learn to deal with it in time. I still get blubbery when I think about Nomad and he's been gone years.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just snotted all over Steve when he gave me a big hug


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Its quite common for hogs to wake up in warmer spells. They eat, drink then sleep if it goes cold again
> 
> I cant believe it Im sat here crying after posting photos of my departed GSD on someones thread. I wish this pain would go away  I miss them so much


 
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))

awww hun dont ya will get me started too im very tired an get emotional when im tired


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just snotted all over Steve when he gave me a big hug


hopes ya got him good lady :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Isn't that would hubbies are for?


----------



## Shell195

I can deal with losing my old Shepherd girl as she was at the end of her natural life like my other old dogs and I can deal with losing Rocky as I took him on knowing he wouldnt have a long life after being vaccine damaged but Mitch was only 14 months old and appeared so healthy. He acted a bit strange and died on the way to the emergency vets, he lifted his head looked at me and was gone. No amount of CPR helped him and all this in less than an hour. I just dont feel I will ever get over it and it was about 2 years ago now  It makes it worse as my friend has his mother, father and sister all in perfect health


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its quite common for hogs to wake up in warmer spells. They eat, drink then sleep if it goes cold again
> 
> I cant believe it Im sat here crying after posting photos of my departed GSD on someones thread. I wish this pain would go away  I miss them so much


It's the shock when it's that quick and the pain that they are so young isn't it???

I felt a bit emotional too when I posted those piccies of Leo - was it the same thread?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I can deal with losing my old Shepherd girl as she was at the end of her natural life like my other old dogs and I can deal with losing Rocky as I took him on knowing he wouldnt have a long life after being vaccine damaged but Mitch was only 14 months old and appeared so healthy. He acted a bit strange and died on the way to the emergency vets, he lifted his head looked at me and was gone. No amount of CPR helped him and all this in less than an hour. I just dont feel I will ever get over it and it was about 2 years ago now  It makes it worse as my friend has his mother, father and sister all in perfect health


i think ut was just one of them sad things to happen shell


----------



## feorag

Just been and looked and it was! :sad:

Well I'm off to bed now, got dentist in the morning and then meeting a friend for lunch. G'night all! :zzz:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's the shock when it's that quick and the pain that they are so young isn't it???
> 
> I felt a bit emotional too when I posted those piccies of Leo - was it the same thread?


Yes, I added pics of all my past Shepherds, I only have Karla now


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Just been and looked and it was! :sad:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now, got dentist in the morning and then meeting a friend for lunch. G'night all! :zzz:


night eileen hun :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Night everybody... Off to bed, too.


----------



## Emmaj

night jen hun :flrt:


well im probs gonna get shot down in flames for my advice on the dog training advice thread :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> night jen hun :flrt:
> 
> 
> well im probs gonna get shot down in flames for my advice on the dog training advice thread :lol2:


But you know from experiance so let them ramble:lol2:

Night Jen


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> But you know from experiance so let them ramble:lol2:
> 
> Night Jen


 
i do an i know huskies and husky x's like to be part of a pack 

but never mind hey lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i do an i know huskies and husky x's like to be part of a pack
> 
> but never mind hey lol


 
You got the panto tomorrow?


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to bed too but if you arent at the panto I will give you a ring tomorrow

Night hun x


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Right Im off to bed too but if you arent at the panto I will give you a ring tomorrow
> 
> Night hun x


yesh its panto all week im tied to it now until sat so will be free on sunday lol 

night hun :flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

Basilbrush said:


> Ian, she is adorable but I missed what type of puppy is she??? Ohhh you must be sooo happy with her???:flrt: Delighted for you.:2thumb:
> 
> Jules


Ian,


Sorry, just realised she is a Rottie puppy, cuttttie all right. Never seen Rottie pups before, she's just adorable.: victory:

Jules


----------



## feorag

Just checking in to see what I missed last night before I go out for the day. 

Emma you were dead right on that thread! :2thumb: It was the first thing I thought of when I read the original post, but not being a husky owner I decided not to suggest this. You as an owner have the right to say that they've chosen a dog to be a solitary dog that was never bred to be that. Surely if they'd done their research they'd have read that?? I've never researched huskies as a breed, but I know they're pack dogs that in their normal environment are never alone.

Well I'm off to the dentist soon to have my new cap fitted and then my smile will be perfect again - joke! As perfect as it can be when a horse knocks your front tooth out and your dentist can't match the colour of your natural teeth for the bridge, so you end up with a front tooth the size of a horse's (cos I had a quite a large gap between my two front teeth originally) in a delicate shade of yellow! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Just checking in to see what I missed last night before I go out for the day.
> 
> Emma you were dead right on that thread! :2thumb: It was the first thing I thought of when I read the original post, but not being a husky owner I decided not to suggest this. You as an owner have the right to say that they've chosen a dog to be a solitary dog that was never bred to be that. Surely if they'd done their research they'd have read that?? I've never researched huskies as a breed, but I know they're pack dogs that in their normal environment are never alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm off to the dentist soon to have my new cap fitted and then my smile will be perfect again - joke! As perfect as it can be when a horse knocks your front tooth out and your dentist can't match the colour of your natural teeth for the bridge, so you end up with a front tooth the size of a horse's (cos I had a quite a large gap between my two front teeth originally) in a delicate shade of yellow! :roll:


 

How did you get on at the dentist Eileen?? I used to have lovely teeth but over the years they have loosened so I have lost a few back ones. If they were at the front I would have to have a bridge.


Emma I will speak to you on Sunday then lol


----------



## feorag

It was OK - took a bit longer than she expected, cos since she took the impression of my mouth 2 weeks ago my teeth have moved into the gap a bit, so the crown was too tight. She spent ages grinding bits off my teeth and bits off the crown to get it to fit, but it's on now and quite comfortable.

Fortunately it was easy to match the delicate shade of yellow of the teeth on the bridge because it sits beside them, so it's not too bad. I'd like to have the one on the other side of my remaining front tooth crowned, but my teeth are quite transparent and if they couldnt' match the colour, I'd have one transparent white tooth in the middle of a row of yellow - so I'm not having that!!

Had a lovely lunch with Jen in posh Fenwicks (£2.60 for a scone!:roll £8 for a club sandwich, so we had a sandwich and it was very nice, 2 cups of coffee and bums glued to the seat for nearly 3 hours and we never shut up! :lol2: Jen's husband and my John raced motor bikes together in the 60s and they both lived with me for a few months after they got married until they found a house to buy, so we've been friends for many years - she's the one who's still busy getting over Hodgkins Lymphoma and is lucky to be alive! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a lovely (expensive) day, Eileen!! Glad it went well at the dentist! I hate them so much!!!

Gary is beginning to bend on the cat front. I have told him that an opportunity like this won't come again and Diesel has actually been quite good (so helping my case). And then Gary has said that the only one he's still bad with is Kallie. 

He was actually quite cute today when Bindi loudly meowed her way over to him. Diesel turned his head away from her (like he's expecting she's gonna beat the crap out of him... Kallie does) and she walked right up to him and gave him a kitty hug (head butt) then walked off. And he didn't chase at all!! He got lots of lovin's for that one!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Sounds like a lovely (expensive) day, Eileen!! Glad it went well at the dentist! I hate them so much!!!
> 
> Gary is beginning to bend on the cat front. I have told him that an opportunity like this won't come again and Diesel has actually been quite good (so helping my case). And then Gary has said that the only one he's still bad with is Kallie.
> 
> He was actually quite cute today when Bindi loudly meowed her way over to him. Diesel turned his head away from her (like he's expecting she's gonna beat the crap out of him... Kallie does) and she walked right up to him and gave him a kitty hug (head butt) then walked off. And he didn't chase at all!! He got lots of lovin's for that one!!


 
Keep on whining girl and your dream may still come true:no1:

Any news on the mouse front?


----------



## Amalthea

He doesn't even have to make the trip!! A friend of mine said she'd drive *lol* She's a crazy cat lady and really just wants to oggle


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He doesn't even have to make the trip!! A friend of mine said she'd drive *lol* She's a crazy cat lady and really just wants to oggle


 
How can he resist them they are stunning babies:flrt:


----------



## feorag

That does sound good Jen, and quite exciting too! As Shell says just keep on and on and he'll finally give up even if it is just to shut you up! :lol2:

I thought it was expensive too - 1 chicken club sandwich, which was big, I'll grant you that - 3 slices of bread and a load of crisps, one crispy hot prawn sandwich in a baguette with lettuce and mayo, 3 lattes and 1 glass of house red wine - just under £32! :gasp: 

Me and Barry could have 3 meals out of that at our 2 for 1 pub! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That does sound good Jen, and quite exciting too! As Shell says just keep on and on and he'll finally give up even if it is just to shut you up! :lol2:
> 
> I thought it was expensive too - 1 chicken club sandwich, which was big, I'll grant you that - 3 slices of bread and a load of crisps, one crispy hot prawn sandwich in a baguette with lettuce and mayo, 3 lattes and 1 glass of house red wine - just under £32! :gasp:
> 
> Me and Barry could have 3 meals out of that at our 2 for 1 pub! :lol2:


 
Bloody hell :gasp: Did you get to bring the plates and cutlery home:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I should hope so for that!!!


----------



## feorag

Glad I'm not the only one! It's not that I mind paying that, cos we could have gone elsewhere, I just can't help find myself thinking that I could have had that sandwich and enough left over for Barry and I to go out twice for a bar meal! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I mean, Gary and I will occassionally treat ourselves to an "expensive" meal, but it rarely gets to £30!


----------



## feorag

We rarely ever pay that either! Like I said we have a "2 for 1" pub near the airport which is about a 15 minute drive from here, so we go there, cos the food is acceptably good and it's good value for money!


----------



## Shell195

We usually go to a really nice country pub to eat, must do it again soon


----------



## Amalthea

We used to do that, too, til all the "2 for 1" pubs changed their menus around here to try and be posh. They aren't and neither are we. We preferred the common-ness of the old menu!! 

Now, we plan date days and Gary takes the day off and we go to Frankie and Benny's or Chinese buffet for lunch.


----------



## Amalthea

Finally got Gary to actually look at the kittens, btw  Now he's off to Scotland til Firday *HUMPH*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Finally got Gary to actually look at the kittens, btw  Now he's off to Scotland til Firday *HUMPH*


 
Tell him that without them you wont be able to settle until Friday, bad Gary making you wait:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Need to come up with something else to add to the argument that they MUST come here! He's acting less irritated with me when I bring them up now, though. Yesterday he was annoyed *lol* Doesn't help that two of my friends ended up texting him saying that we HAD to get them *lol* Poor guy.


----------



## Amalthea

:censor::censor::censor:

I have just been informed that the bastard I got Bindi off of is now selling meerkats (£700 for one). I'll be going in there this week some time to confirm, but apparently he has a sign up by the till. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

evening peoples


----------



## Amalthea

Didja have fun?


----------



## Shell195

So jen is getting meercats and kittens:whistling2:


Good evening Emma:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Meerkats have never been on my wish list. Not that I have the money to give him, anyways. £30 for a damned poorly kitten was bad enough.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> So jen is getting meercats and kittens:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Good evening Emma:2thumb:


 
lol she will be a busy jen jen ha ha


----------



## Shell195

Im sooooooooooooo bored tonight


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> We used to do that, too, til all the "2 for 1" pubs changed their menus around here to try and be posh. They aren't and neither are we. We preferred the common-ness of the old menu!!
> 
> Now, we plan date days and Gary takes the day off and we go to Frankie and Benny's or Chinese buffet for lunch.


Oh! Isn't that sweet! What are you two like. This month the 2 for 1 pubs have an offer two rump steaks with garlic butter and all the trimmings and a chocolate/vanilla sunda for two for £10. So we've been going every week! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> :censor::censor::censor:
> 
> I have just been informed that the bastard I got Bindi off of is now selling meerkats (£700 for one). I'll be going in there this week some time to confirm, but apparently he has a sign up by the till. :bash:


Someone should shoot that man ! :bash: Do you wanna gun jen! :lol2:

Emma, how the panto go tonight!


----------



## Emmaj

i havent been lol 

have been busy and rushed off my feets lol :2thumb:

im now chilling ha ha


----------



## Shell195

Did u have a good night then


----------



## Emmaj

yeah its been a good night lol 

im gonna be so fit running up and down the flights of stairs to and from the stage ha ha 

if anything gets left downstairs im asked to run down for it 

i also help people with thier quick changes too so im up and down like a yoyo ha ha 

daniel who is working back stage pointed out to me tonight i have played nearly every animal in the panto lol as i helped with the shark fin last night too lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeah its been a good night lol
> 
> im gonna be so fit running up and down the flights of stairs to and from the stage ha ha
> 
> if anything gets left downstairs im asked to run down for it
> 
> i also help people with thier quick changes too so im up and down like a yoyo ha ha
> 
> daniel who is working back stage pointed out to me tonight i have played nearly every animal in the panto lol as i helped with the shark fin last night too lol


 
Then I shall call you Emma Dolittle:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Then I shall call you Emma Dolittle:whistling2:


lol ta for that ha ha :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Then I shall call you Emma Dolittle:whistling2:


Love it! Emma Dolittle and Allfalldown Eileen, so what are we gonna call you then Shell! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im waiting for my friend to ring as she had to rush one of her dogs to the vets as he had eaten a plastic bag and a tea towel and she only knew today as although hes been off his food since yesterday he brought the remains up tonight


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Love it! Emma Dolittle and Allfalldown Eileen, so what are we gonna call you then Shell! :whistling2:


 
Fedupalotlately shell:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Love it! Emma Dolittle and Allfalldown Eileen, so what are we gonna call you then Shell! :whistling2:


 
ice cruncher shell:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im waiting for my friend to ring as she had to rush one of her dogs to the vets as he had eaten a plastic bag and a tea towel and she only knew today as although hes been off his food since yesterday he brought the remains up tonight


 
eeeeeeeks lovely 

hope he is okies


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> ice cruncher shell:2thumb::lol2:


Its no wonder my teeth are wearing down :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Its no wonder my teeth are wearing down :lol2:


hee hee its funny listening to you crunching away at your ice :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Fedupalotlately shell:whistling2:


I'm liking that! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I have always enjoyed a nice ice cube!!


----------



## Shell195

I sit and crunch my way through ice Mmmmmmm


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee jens as weird as you are shell :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel loves ice, too!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Diesel loves ice, too!!!


yeah my lot love ice as well specially in the summer 

i make them giant ice cubes in ice cream tubs :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'll be doing that for my brat, too  Whenever you get any ice cubes out of the freezer for yourself, you've gotta throw him one *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

lol yeah mine are like that too ha ha 

Oooo we have been deserted jen :gasp:


do i smell that bad


----------



## leopard T

Im up for that. I Foster and hand rear kittens for the Cats protection league, so have many cattie and kitties!! Along with all sorts of other furries, scalies and shellies.


----------



## Emmaj

leopard T said:


> Im up for that. I Foster and hand rear kittens for the Cats protection league, so have many cattie and kitties!! Along with all sorts of other furries, scalies and shellies.


 
Oooo hello  

how goes it this fine but cold evening ?:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

OooOoooOoo jen guess what ???????????????:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Hmm???


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Hmm???


Kaimi is now litter trained too wahooooooooo no skunk poops or pee's on the floor from the downstairs crew no more :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news!!!  Well done Kaimi!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Fantastic news!!!  Well done Kaimi!


hee hee well its the other skunks that should take the credit lol he has followed them about and finally got the gist of it :no1::lol2:

im surrounded by 2 puddy tats :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am all alone. No Gary (in Scotland) and all the critters are doing their own thing. Rude!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Am all alone. No Gary (in Scotland) and all the critters are doing their own thing. Rude!


you wanna borrow my puddy tats they wonts leave me alone lol ha ha 

i have bonnie on my shoulder and clyde laid across the front of my laptop 

he keeps moving my curser lil monkey ha ha


----------



## Amalthea

Bringing home MORE cats prolly won't help my case with Gary


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Bringing home MORE cats prolly won't help my case with Gary


 
but its only borrowing mine you have to bring them back :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Think I'm heading off to bed. Have to get up early for work and I guess I had at least _TRY_ to get to sleep.


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> but its only borrowing mine you have to bring them back :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
Temporary basis or not... He wouldn't be pleased :lol2: Men. Why can't we all have a Steve?!? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Think I'm heading off to bed. Have to get up early for work and I guess I had at least _TRY_ to get to sleep.


yeah thats true lol 

 your leaving me now too  ha ha 

nighty hun and sweet dreams :flrt:

xxxx


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Temporary basis or not... He wouldn't be pleased :lol2: Men. Why can't we all have a Steve?!? :lol2:


i dont have a man full stop lol only my lil man lewis thats enough for me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

They have their uses, but can be such a pain!!! *lol* Nighty night, Emma! I'm sure I'll speak to ya tomorrow  xx


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> They have their uses, but can be such a pain!!! *lol* Nighty night, Emma! I'm sure I'll speak to ya tomorrow  xx


 
yups hun sure ya will sweet dreams :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

im here now:lol2: my friends dog is fine, touch wood


----------



## leopard T

*Some of my hand reared babies.*


----------



## Emmaj

yay your back wahooooooooooo

cool thats good news hun fingers crossed here too :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

leopard T said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Ooooh another handrearer:flrt: Ive handreared 100`s of kittens in my life time with a few pups and things thrown in too. I have a thread up now of the last litter of 5 gingers that are now nearly 6 weeks old:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emma I thought you would be asleep by now:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

leopard T said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwwwwwwwwwwwww how cute :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma I thought you would be asleep by now:whistling2:


 
nopes i still winding down lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> nopes i still winding down lol


 
God Im knackered, its been a funny sort of day


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> God Im knackered, its been a funny sort of day


 
lol i dint see much of today i wents back to bed with siku and the dawgies when i took lew to school ha ha 

got up about 2pm and did all animal feeds for tonight then off to pick lew up, home for a bath and then had tea and panto lol 

got home fed the skunks an im still chilling now :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

i need to go to the dentist too 

one of my fillings has come loose and is causing me rather alot of pain


----------



## Shell195

I hate dentists:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I hate dentists:bash:


yeah me too  

all my fillings though are very old other than the couple i have had redone over the last 10 years 

with being a sickly child my teeth suffered with all the medication an such so most my fillings were done before i was 12 yrs old


----------



## Shell195

Poor you 

Right hun Im off to bed maybe if I get an early check up call tomorrow I will give you a ring
Have a nice day and a great panto:no1:

Night night xx


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Poor you
> 
> Right hun Im off to bed maybe if I get an early check up call tomorrow I will give you a ring
> Have a nice day and a great panto:no1:
> 
> Night night xx


 
okies hun nighty night and sweet dreams xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Can't sleep *bangs head on desk*

Love that little ginger and white kitty!!!! Well done you for handrearing them all 

Back to bed. *sigh*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Can't sleep *bangs head on desk*
> 
> Love that little ginger and white kitty!!!! Well done you for handrearing them all
> 
> Back to bed. *sigh*


 
was gonna say thought you had goned ages ago :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I had... Then I thought I'd upload the piccy of the kittens to my phone since I wasn't falling asleep. Put it on fb instead, so I can get to it easy enough.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I had... Then I thought I'd upload the piccy of the kittens to my phone since I wasn't falling asleep. Put it on fb instead, so I can get to it easy enough.


 
Oh lol 

bless ya hunni Ooooooooo i have somat to tells you but will have to be in a pm cos.............i donts like nosey gits knowing my business lol :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Jen, I haven't seen any photos of these kittens and I'm not on facebook, so can you load one up here for me please??? :grin1:

Jen I go through period of having difficulty getting off to sleep and lately I've been lying for a minimum of an hour before I go off and it's driving me mad!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all! Jen, I haven't seen any photos of these kittens and I'm not on facebook, so can you load one up here for me please??? :grin1:
> 
> Jen I go through period of having difficulty getting off to sleep and lately I've been lying for a minimum of an hour before I go off and it's driving me mad!


 
You have a pm

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/5480272-post15462.html


----------



## temerist

im dying of man flu










need someone to come and take care of me :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

temerist said:


> im dying of man flu
> 
> image
> 
> need someone to come and take care of me :whistling2:



do you know what, i honestly thought you were a woman, till the other day, just thought i woudl mention that! lol


----------



## temerist

i kind of used to be a woman, well this was my wifes account lol only started using it recently :lol2:


----------



## temerist

deffinatly in need of some TLC


----------



## freekygeeky

temerist said:


> i kind of used to be a woman, well this was my wifes account lol only started using it recently :lol2:


AHHHHHHH



temerist said:


> deffinatly in need of some TLC
> 
> image



and me


----------



## temerist

are you female?


----------



## freekygeeky

temerist said:


> are you female?


lol yes


----------



## temerist

ok lol sorry

and freekygeeky ...................


----------



## freekygeeky

temerist said:


> ok lol sorry
> 
> and freekygeeky ...................
> 
> image



thats better thank you!


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> do you know what, i honestly thought you were a woman, till the other day, just thought i woudl mention that! lol


He can be a bit of a woman at times though Gina! :lol2:



temerist said:


> deffinatly in need of some TLC
> 
> image


How very kind of you Ian - however as far as those girls go I think only Emma and Jen could honestly compete. Shell is close but I'm way offline from that nowadays! :lol2:

Gina, that's a lovely photo of you with Scooby - I don't know why you're so funny about having your photo taken!


----------



## Shell195

Ian you are dreaming again:lol2: Why do you need some TLC? (((Big hugs)))


----------



## feorag

Man flu!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Just saw what up with him:lol2:

Ian Im on my way, just getting changed into this:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> He can be a bit of a woman at times though Gina! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gina, that's a lovely photo of you with Scooby - I don't know why you're so funny about having your photo taken!



lol!

beacuse about 1 outof every 1,000 is good... rest i look AWFUL lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> lol!
> 
> beacuse about 1 outof every 1,000 is good... rest i look AWFUL lol


No you dont you are vey photogenic:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> He can be a bit of a woman at times though Gina! :lol2:
> 
> How very kind of you Ian - however as far as those girls go I think only Emma and Jen could honestly compete. Shell is close but I'm way offline from that nowadays! :lol2:
> 
> Gina, that's a lovely photo of you with Scooby - I don't know why you're so funny about having your photo taken!


im ALL man eileeeeeeeeeeen :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Ian you are dreaming again:lol2: Why do you need some TLC? (((Big hugs)))


oddly enough i did dream about you last night but ill go into that later :lol2:



feorag said:


> Man flu!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


dont you roll you eyes at me young lady :whip:



Shell195 said:


> Just saw what up with him:lol2:
> 
> Ian Im on my way, just getting changed into this:whistling2:
> 
> [URL="http://www.seton.co.uk/images/en_UK/products/PPE1156-1.jpg"]image[/URL]


dont be mean, i need some chicken soup and a cuddle 

going back to sleep now lol chat in about an hour or so lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im ALL man eileeeeeeeeeeen :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> oddly enough i did dream about you last night but ill go into that later :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont you roll you eyes at me young lady :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> dont be mean, i need some chicken soup and a cuddle
> 
> going back to sleep now lol chat in about an hour or so lol


 
Maybe your dream about me was really a nightmare:lol2: Take some day nurse and you will be fine:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ian Im on my way, just getting changed into this:whistling2:
> 
> [URL="http://www.seton.co.uk/images/en_UK/products/PPE1156-1.jpg"]image[/URL]


:roll2: PMSL



Shell195 said:


> No you dont you are vey photogenic:2thumb:


I agree! :2thumb:



temerist said:


> oddly enough i did dream about you last night but ill go into that later :lol2:


Oh, do enlighten us Ian!


temerist said:


> dont you roll you eyes at me young lady :whip:


How very kind of you! :lol2:
Now I'm away out with the dog, tried to do it half an hour ago - walked outside the sky turned black and it absolutely threw it down, so we came back in and are off for another try now.


----------



## Esarosa

Welcome to the thread leopard T. Gorgeous kittys you've handreared, you're in good company here with Shell & Eileen the master handrearers of all things great and small :lol2:

Having any luck persuading Gary, Jen?


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Welcome to the thread leopard T. Gorgeous kittys you've handreared, you're in good company here with Shell & Eileen the master handrearers of all things great and small :lol2:
> 
> Having any luck persuading Gary, Jen?


 
Hello Katy, long time no speak. How are you?


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Hello Katy, long time no speak. How are you?



Hello, yeah I'm not so bad just been in the cat shop a lot over the past few weeks, so not had much time to get on properly.

I've noticed that Ians tortured jen by offering her those kittys though :lol2:

How are your two nekkid boys getting on Shell? They integrated Tom thumb into the group yet or is he feeling left out still?

Hows Skye getting on with the cats Eileen?


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Hello, yeah I'm not so bad just been in the cat shop a lot over the past few weeks, so not had much time to get on properly.
> 
> I've noticed that Ians tortured jen by offering her those kittys though :lol2:
> 
> How are your two nekkid boys getting on Shell? They integrated Tom thumb into the group yet or is he feeling left out still?
> 
> Hows Skye getting on with the cats Eileen?


My 2 boys are wonderful and last night Tom Tom was playing chase with them so at last he doesnt look so left out. Hes such a lovely boy and loves a good cuddle, he really does adore Dennis.

Beautiful kittens arent they, all Jen needs to do is nag Gary into agreeing to let her have them


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> He can be a bit of a woman at times though Gina! :lol2:
> 
> How very kind of you Ian - however as far as those girls go I think only Emma and Jen could honestly compete. Shell is close but I'm way offline from that nowadays! :lol2:
> 
> Gina, that's a lovely photo of you with Scooby - I don't know why you're so funny about having your photo taken!





Esarosa said:


> Welcome to the thread leopard T. Gorgeous kittys you've handreared, you're in good company here with Shell & Eileen the master handrearers of all things great and small :lol2:



ive ive also handreaed some cats AND mice


----------



## freekygeeky

Just thoguht i woudl show you, Scooby LOVES lewis... actually so does simba ! lol

Fast alseep (lewis doesnt know i took these pics lol!)


































P.s Simba bit me today for no reason at all, so hard it broke the skin and i bled..


----------



## Amalthea

*blush* Shucks!! We do have a new nursey outfit in the catalogue!!! I just got one for my kit on Monday *woo* 

And.................. *pokes Ian* YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY *pokes again* Say yes, say yes, say yes!!! Oh, you have a PM  Get better *nods*


----------



## Amalthea

*twiddles thumbs patiently*


IAN!!!!!

Did I mention that I'm not a patient person?? :whistling2:



:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *twiddles thumbs patiently*
> 
> 
> IAN!!!!!
> 
> Did I mention that I'm not a patient person?? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt:


 
I take it you have had good news then:whistling2:
Ians got Man flu so make sure you tend to his needs while wearing it. then he cant say no:lol2:


ETA that sounds sooooooooooooooooooooooooo wrong lol


----------



## Shell195

Gina, great pics, is that the new man:whistling2:


----------



## MSL

Hello ladies
how are you all doing, havent been on at all really........pups, kids etc keeping me busy.......

so wots the goss.......my goss is I am selling most of the snakey collection apart from 2.........too much on my plate, somethings got to give :sad::sad:

pups are getting huge and most of them go next sunday at 8 weeks, Daisy has had enough already and today she has not been near them all day so they are almost fully weaned...she hasnt been in with them at night for 3 days.....cameras broke...so no more piccies!


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* So wrong, Shell  I saw our sexy nurse pic, though. I'm impressed. We. Are. HOT! *LMAO*

Hiya, Pen!! Sorry to hear you are a bit bogged down... And not impressed with the lack of puppy pictrues! *pouts*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* So wrong, Shell  I saw our sexy nurse pic, though. I'm impressed. We. Are. HOT! *LMAO*
> 
> Hiya, Pen!! Sorry to hear you are a bit bogged down...* And not impressed with the lack of puppy pictrues! *pouts**




Nice to see you on Penny, sorry to hea about the snakeys and a shame we can't see what the bundles of fun are looking like now. Nobody got a camera phone?


----------



## Shell195

Hi Pen, glad to hear the pups are doing well its just a shame we wont get to see them:bash: Hope you are well


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* So wrong, Shell  I saw our sexy nurse pic, though. I'm impressed. We. Are. HOT! *LMAO*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hmmm, I wish I did look like that instead of the nurse pic Ive put on the Mans cat chat thread:bash::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*goes to look*


----------



## Amalthea

*IAN!!!!!!* 

Are ya back yet?? *flutters eyelashes*


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina, great pics, is that the new man:whistling2:


hehe
thankyou! and yup thats him  aka lewis!


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Hows Skye getting on with the cats Eileen?


He's not! Not yet anyway - he's so fixated on them that he shakes and whines and it just scares them. Actually they're more scared of him now than they were when he first came.

We've just had to cancel our holiday cos at the minute we can't see how they can all travel together in the car! I wouldn't care it's taken me years to persuade Barry to take 3 weeks off in one go so we can really relax and chill! :roll:



Amalthea said:


> *blush* Shucks!! We do have a new nursey outfit in the catalogue!!! I just got one for my kit on Monday *woo*


OK - so that means you are now officially 'Nursey' for Ian and blokes with man flu! :lol2:

Gina - he looks a lovely bloke! I approve! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina - he looks a lovely bloke! I approve! :2thumb:



*giggle*


----------



## ashley

What a busy week so far! Darts competition on Monday, delayed Burns' Supper and vet yesterday then rushing around dropping Stu off at the heli-port then going back to pick him up later!

Seriously going round the bend tonight though, was looking forward to some peace as Stu was supposed to be offshore. Not only has he dented the new laminate flooring, he just smashed the 2' fish tank and is using all my towels to mop it up :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> OK - so that means you are now officially 'Nursey' for Ian and blokes with man flu! :lol2:


 
It wouldn't fit me in it, I promise *lol*


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Seriously going round the bend tonight though, was looking forward to some peace as Stu was supposed to be offshore. Not only has he dented the new laminate flooring, he just smashed the 2' fish tank and is using all my towels to mop it up :bash:


Ooops! :grin1:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> *giggle*


I was gonna say I dont remember posting this but then thought Gina has edited:lol2: I agree anyways:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

*sobs* I am so not patient!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *sobs* I am so not patient!!!


 
You need to shout louder as hes asleep nursing his man flu:whistling2:


----------



## xvickyx

Awww our kitten Stewie has his first fight today, heard this horrible screaming outside, and he was fighting with a big white cat!!  he is OK, not cuts or anything, he didn't want to come back in for a while, wanted to save face I think, bless him


----------



## Shell195

xvickyx said:


> Awww our kitten Stewie has his first fight today, heard this horrible screaming outside, and he was fighting with a big white cat!!  he is OK, not cuts or anything, he didn't want to come back in for a while, wanted to save face I think, bless him


 
Poor boy, how old is he and has he been neutered as the big tom cats can be evil to the young boys


----------



## Emmaj

evening alllllllllllll


----------



## Amalthea

I shouted really loud earlier 

Hey, Emma!!  How's you? Didja have a good'un?


----------



## Charlibob

We've renamed Macaam Tabatha as Macaam didn't 'fit' with the rest of the of the pets, they all have girly cute names like Florence and Princess. She didn't respond to Macaam anyway but I think she thinks her name is puddy tat as thats what I call her all the time and shes started to respnd to it :lol2: Her new scratch post arrived today and she loves it! I thought I'd lost her earlier, I searched the whole house, behind curtains and sofas, couldn't find her any where, then as I was walking back up to the top floor I saw her nose sticking out of the hide on the post :bash:

Heres a few pics of her on her new post, Mark was playing with her with a torch, she loves following the light and trying to catch it :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I shouted really loud earlier
> 
> Hey, Emma!!  How's you? Didja have a good'un?


hey hun yeah had a good un 

its gonna be better tomorrow lol we have 3 schools in :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Charlibob said:


> We've renamed Macaam Tabatha as Macaam didn't 'fit' with the rest of the of the pets, they all have girly cute names like Florence and Princess. She didn't respond to Macaam anyway but I think she thinks her name is puddy tat as thats what I call her all the time and shes started to respnd to it :lol2: Her new scratch post arrived today and she loves it! I thought I'd lost her earlier, I searched the whole house, behind curtains and sofas, couldn't find her any where, then as I was walking back up to the top floor I saw her nose sticking out of the hide on the post :bash:
> 
> Heres a few pics of her on her new post, Mark was playing with her with a torch, she loves following the light and trying to catch it :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
bless great pics of her :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Great cat scratcher! She looks quite happy in her new home


----------



## feorag

Charlie, she looks like she's settling really well and that's an excellent scratch pole - will keep her occupied anyway! :2thumb:

Jen I keep forgetting to mention how much I like your new banner! :2thumb:

Hiya Emma - I've finished the necklace today, glued it up and put on the fasteners, so I'll get a photo tomorrow and pm it to you to see if you're happy with it. To be honest I didn't think doing a crochet bracelet would have the same effect, so I've made one on elastic using the same shells and some bigger toning beads, you can tell me what you think once I've got photos of it.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Charlie, she looks like she's settling really well and that's an excellent scratch pole - will keep her occupied anyway! :2thumb:
> 
> Jen I keep forgetting to mention how much I like your new banner! :2thumb:
> 
> Hiya Emma - I've finished the necklace today, glued it up and put on the fasteners, so I'll get a photo tomorrow and pm it to you to see if you're happy with it. To be honest I didn't think doing a crochet bracelet would have the same effect, so I've made one on elastic using the same shells and some bigger toning beads, you can tell me what you think once I've got photos of it.


 
oooo okies hun thats brilliant :2thumb: thank you so much :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  Have had it for a while, but kinda forgot *blush*


----------



## Shell195

Evening Emma:2thumb:

Jen I forgot to say I like the banner too:no1:

Tabitha looks like she really has settled in :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx 

*YAWN* Am sooooooo sleepy. Gotta stay awake to put an Ann Summers order on after midnight. Cuz all orders over £100 get entered into a draw for some GORGEOUS purple GHDs. And I could really use those!!! They'd be much more useful than the HUGE teddy bear I won back in November *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening Emma:2thumb:
> 
> Jen I forgot to say I like the banner too:no1:
> 
> Tabitha looks like she really has settled in :flrt:


evening hun


----------



## Charlibob

Emmaj said:


> bless great pics of her :flrt::flrt:


Thanks, I forgot to turn anti blur on so they came out a bit blurry :devil:



Amalthea said:


> Great cat scratcher! She looks quite happy in her new home





Shell195 said:


> Tabitha looks like she really has settled in :flrt:


She seems to be very happy with us now, we went to Morrisons earlier and she was so happy to she us even tho we'd only been gone an hour and half!



feorag said:


> Charlie, she looks like she's settling really well and that's an excellent scratch pole - will keep her occupied anyway! :2thumb:


She loves it, she keeps disapearing and then you hear her scratching away :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emma - would this be OK for your sister???










close up (sorry it's slightly blurred), so you can see all the different beads I've used on the necklace! There are millefiori beads, crackle beads, Thai silver, a couple of moon and stars charms, and the rest are all glass beads










And this is the bracelet??


----------



## Amalthea

That is amazing, Eileen!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Clever lady:no1:


----------



## feorag

Thanks girls. :blush: Of course as you do, you crochet the necklace up and then join them altogether and then I look with a critical eye and see bead placements that I would have preferred in a different place, but when you're threading them on the thread you can never be sure where they'll end up when you start crocheting. :roll:

Well I'm off to bed now - childminding tomorrow - just hoping I can get to sleep reasonably quickly tonight!


----------



## Amalthea

I would love a necklace like that!!! Different colors, though... I'm not a fan of brown for myself, really. But it's beautiful!


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen have a great day:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell - you bad girl! :bash: I said a couple of quid for knitting up the jumper and you've sent me a fiver! :bash: I got an e-mail from PayPal saying I'd received a payment from you and I couldn't work it out at first cos I had Barry's grandfather's and uncle' cigarette boxes, vestas boxes and army patches on ebay and another dog coat and they all sold yesterday so money has been coming in for them. I knew I recognised the name, but couldn't work out what you'd bought! :lol2: It was the Michelle that threw me!

Jen, I have these two already made up, the brown for Emma was because that's what she wanted for her sister. It must have been when you were offline that I posted photos of them, so you wouldn't have seen them. I also have some shells in a shade of turquoise and some in a sort of a beige shade.

I keep a note of everything I buy on a spreadsheet in Excel so I can work out to the nth of a penny how much each bead costs, then I count what I've used to make a necklace and all the findings etc and Excel tells me what it's cost to make the whole necklace - whatever and then I add £1 to earrings and £3.00 to necklaces for myself, which isn't much considering with these necklaces the threading takes forever and then the crocheting, so it was over half a day job! The beads etc for this necklace actually cost me £6.50, cos there are so many of them, so the necklace would work out at £9.50, whereas the cats eye bead necklace at the bottom only cost me £3.12 for the beads, so that necklace would only be £6.00. And the turqoise drops and earrings would be £5.70.

But if anyone thinks that's too much I'm always happy to reduce the price, as long as I get the money that I've paid out for the beads and a little bit for me.



















I also have these made up too


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Emma - would this be OK for your sister???
> 
> image
> 
> close up (sorry it's slightly blurred), so you can see all the different beads I've used on the necklace! There are millefiori beads, crackle beads, Thai silver, a couple of moon and stars charms, and the rest are all glass beads
> 
> image
> 
> And this is the bracelet??
> 
> image


 
eileen thats perfect :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xvickyx

Shell195 said:


> Poor boy, how old is he and has he been neutered as the big tom cats can be evil to the young boys


He is not old enough to be neutered yet  but as soon as he is, he will be. Poor Stewie being bullied by the big evil toms :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

xvickyx said:


> He is not old enough to be neutered yet  but as soon as he is, he will be. Poor Stewie being bullied by the big evil toms :devil:


how old is he vicky?


----------



## Shell195

Morning Emma


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell - you bad girl! :bash: I said a couple of quid for knitting up the jumper and you've sent me a fiver! :bash: I got an e-mail from PayPal saying I'd received a payment from you and I couldn't work it out at first cos I had Barry's grandfather's and uncle' cigarette boxes, vestas boxes and army patches on ebay and another dog coat and they all sold yesterday so money has been coming in for them. I knew I recognised the name, but couldn't work out what you'd bought! :lol2: It was the Michelle that threw me!
> 
> Jen, I have these two already made up, the brown for Emma was because that's what she wanted for her sister. It must have been when you were offline that I posted photos of them, so you wouldn't have seen them. I also have some shells in a shade of turquoise and some in a sort of a beige shade.
> 
> I keep a note of everything I buy on a spreadsheet in Excel so I can work out to the nth of a penny how much each bead costs, then I count what I've used to make a necklace and all the findings etc and Excel tells me what it's cost to make the whole necklace - whatever and then I add £1 to earrings and £3.00 to necklaces for myself, which isn't much considering with these necklaces the threading takes forever and then the crocheting, so it was over half a day job! The beads etc for this necklace actually cost me £6.50, cos there are so many of them, so the necklace would work out at £9.50, whereas the cats eye bead necklace at the bottom only cost me £3.12 for the beads, so that necklace would only be £6.00. And the turqoise drops and earrings would be £5.70.
> 
> But if anyone thinks that's too much I'm always happy to reduce the price, as long as I get the money that I've paid out for the beads and a little bit for me.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I also have these made up too
> 
> image
> 
> image


 

:lol2: Eileen, it was well worth a fiver of anybodies money:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Goooooooooood morning shell


----------



## EmmaApple

Good morning ladies,

My 2 cats are in the vets today to get castrated. Whilst booking them in, i was informed that the operation may not stop them from spraying. This has left me a little worried!
They have only started to spray within the last week/week and a half, but i am due to get a new couch within the next few weeks, and i am terrifed that one of them is going to ruin a rather expensive item!
Is there anything you can suggest to stop them from doing that?

Thank you


----------



## Shell195

EmmaApple said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> My 2 cats are in the vets today to get castrated. Whilst booking them in, i was informed that the operation may not stop them from spraying. This has left me a little worried!
> They have only started to spray within the last week/week and a half, but i am due to get a new couch within the next few weeks, and i am terrifed that one of them is going to ruin a rather expensive item!
> Is there anything you can suggest to stop them from doing that?
> 
> Thank you


Hi hun how old are your 2 cats?


----------



## EmmaApple

Shell195 said:


> Hi hun how old are your 2 cats?


They are both 2 and a half (brothers)


----------



## feorag

xvickyx said:


> He is not old enough to be neutered yet  but as soon as he is, he will be. Poor Stewie being bullied by the big evil toms :devil:


Entire toms are merciless when it comes to competition for laideeees! My neutered boy came home with holes in the scruff of the neck from obviously being 'abused' by a desperate tom. I'm now glad I don't let mine out. I hope your boy is vaccinated against FeLV, because it can be spread through saliva from affected cats. However, it would be good to bear in mind that FIV is transmitted the same way and there is no vaccination against that! 


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen, it was well worth a fiver of anybodies money:2thumb:


Well thank you for saying so, but honestly I'd have been happy with a couple of quid. It wasn't as if I actually went out and bought the wool this time, cos I had those bits and pieces in my 'stash'



EmmaApple said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> My 2 cats are in the vets today to get castrated. Whilst booking them in, i was informed that the operation may not stop them from spraying. This has left me a little worried!
> They have only started to spray within the last week/week and a half, but i am due to get a new couch within the next few weeks, and i am terrifed that one of them is going to ruin a rather expensive item!
> Is there anything you can suggest to stop them from doing that?
> 
> Thank you


I'm sorry to tell you that the vet is right. Quite honestly, if they've started to spray in the house already, then you've left it a little late. Males are better neutered at 5-6 months. I neutered all my boys at the age of 6 months before the hormones kicked in, but I kept Harry entire a little longer to try and get him made up to Champion first as I worked out that I could get him to 3 shows before he reached 11 months so it was worth a try. When he was 9 months and had won his first CC I walked into the kitchen and caught him spraying on my fridge. He was in and neutered within the week, but it has never stopped him spraying.

On a more positive note though, a lot of males do stop spraying once they are neutered - it depends on the reason why they were spraying in the first place. Obviously you had two entire males in the same house, so there would be 'competition' between them. It now really depends on whether they still see each other as competition once the effects of being entire wear off.


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen! Those are amazing! I love the second one, especially!! If you'd like, I can see if my boss would like to buy some in to sell in the salon  we have some jewelry here, but it's shite! *lol*


IAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Eileen! Those are amazing! I love the second one, especially!! If you'd like, I can see if my boss would like to buy some in to sell in the salon  we have some jewelry here, but it's shite! *lol*
> 
> 
> IAN!!!!!!!!


Morning Jen, your voice sounds weaker this morning, it must be all the shouting you did yesterday:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I think so!! (Plus I am on my phone and can't really make it "loud" but I am sure THAT has absolutely nothing to do with it)  am busy a work, dontcha know  if the poorly boy makes an appearance, poke him til he texts me


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen! Those are amazing! I love the second one, especially!! If you'd like, I can see if my boss would like to buy some in to sell in the salon  we have some jewelry here, but it's shite! *lol*
> 
> 
> IAN!!!!!!!!


I'd be happy for you to try and sell anything you can for me! I enjoy making it, but I've never tried to sell any of it yet - mainly it's just my friends who've bought.

I did buy some large square black boxes to put them in when selling, but they work out at £1 a box so I wasn't sure how many people would be prepared to pay an extra £1 if they were just buying for themselves rather than a gift, so I just sell the boxes if they are buying as a gift.

Honestly, I've got boxes of beads, cos when I learn a new craft I kinda go berserk and buy loads of stuff and have loads of ideas when I see stuff. I 
don't have any contacts to buy stuff at wholesale, so I buy a lot of my stuff at the bead shop where I did the courses or on the internet.

Here are a few more so you have an idea of what I do. Some are easier to make than others of course! And some use less beads and so work out cheaper.


----------



## vogelport

*My cat luna*


----------



## feorag

Gorgeous cat - another thing we have in common :lol2: 

Except I lost my Luna last August!


----------



## vogelport

*Awww*



feorag said:


> Gorgeous cat - another thing we have in common :lol2:
> 
> Except I lost my Luna last August!


 
Sorry to hear that  You have some lovely cats! 

I love my Luna shes so funny and such good natured.


----------



## Amalthea

You are one talented lady, Eileen!!! Love them! I'll speak to the boss today if he ever decides to come in. Your stuff would look so much nicer in the display cabinet than the cheap crap that's in there! *lol* I REALLY like that purply one you posted before. May have to treat myself 

Luna is beautiful!!!!


----------



## vogelport

amalthea said:


> you are one talented lady, eileen!!! Love them! I'll speak to the boss today if he ever decides to come in. Your stuff would look so much nicer in the display cabinet than the cheap crap that's in there! *lol* i really like that purply one you posted before. May have to treat myself
> 
> luna is beautiful!!!!


thankyou.


----------



## feorag

vogelport said:


> Sorry to hear that  You have some lovely cats!
> 
> I love my Luna shes so funny and such good natured.


So was mine! A gobby sh*te most of the time, but I loved her to bits and although she was a cr*p show cat and a cr*p breeding queen, she was an excellent Pets as Therapy cat and did a lot of good work.



Amalthea said:


> You are one talented lady, Eileen!!! Love them! I'll speak to the boss today if he ever decides to come in. Your stuff would look so much nicer in the display cabinet than the cheap crap that's in there! *lol* I REALLY like that purply one you posted before. May have to treat myself


Oh thank you!! The beads on that necklace were actually a bracelet I bought in Fort William at the gem rock museum, cos they were exactly what I was looking for to make that style of necklace. I also bought the same bracelet in a lovely shade of pink to make another one! Just haven't got round to making it up yet. Haven't been in a hurry cos I've never tried to sell any of the stuff, except to my friends - they're all lying in ziplock bags in my jewellery 'crate' at the minute! I've been trying to find more beads like that on line, but never succeeded yet!


----------



## Amalthea

I would love to learn to do bead work! Very impressive!  and no problem


----------



## feorag

It wasn't even something I aspired to learn. I was just out for the day with my friend Linden (who had Charlie ) and she said she was doing a course on jewellery but it had been cancelled due to the shop owner having a family crisis. I thought "I'd like to have a go at that" and so I asked Linden when the class was re-scheduled could I go too! It was only about 4 hours and it taught me the technique of making a single wired necklace. From there it was easy to work out how to do double and make earrings etc, once I'd got the basic knowledge. Then I went back again last November to learn how to do the crochet one.

Honestly I've got boxes and boxes of beads - I'll never make them all up - I sometimes wonder if I'm more interested in buying the materials than actually making them up! :lol2: I've got plastic storage boxes upstairs full of patchwork materials from when I did my patchwork and quilting class.

And the cat baby quilt I handmade for Emma in Gloucester for the baby she desperately wanted but never managed to successfully carry to term! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I am the same! I have LOADSA crafty stuffs, but I never seem to get the motivation to sit down and do bit of crafting *lol* I've even got some beads and stuff *lol*


----------



## feorag

When I first stopped working in the office and had no income, I started making cards, packed them professionally in cellophane etc and Roz sold them for me in her hairdressing salon and my childminding friend took them to toddlers. 

Again I went barmy, bought loadsa card making stuff - I've got a craft trolley that holds about 8 filing type trays and they're all full of card and scrapbook making stuff and I've never touched it for 3 years! I keep think I should see if I can sell some of it on, on here, cos I doubt I'll ever get back to it. Like I said I think I like buying the stuff more than actually using it! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Im so not crafty, although years ago I bought a websters punch(think that was the name) and I embroided part of a siamese cat with it but never actually finished it. Weve moved house twice since then and I have the cat but I think I must have left the punch behind as I no longer have it. I tend to buy things and get everything to go with it then lose interest:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! Got loadsa card and scrapbooking stuff... Just rarely use it! Didn't even make Christmas cards this year!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yup! Got loadsa card and scrapbooking stuff... Just rarely use it! Didn't even make Christmas cards this year!!


 
Still no sign of Ian:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Anybody know how to find somebody's address just by using their rfuk username? *lol* I was gonna go to his tomorrow if it was convenient for him.


IAN!!!! This is cruel and unusual!


----------



## TYPHOON

hi guys i do beading and i absolutely love it, i love the end result and knowing i made it lol. im working with wire work now and will hopefully have some cat and reptile pendants on here soon, just waiting on the glass turning up. I find it theraputic (cant spell lol)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Anybody know how to find somebody's address just by using their rfuk username? *lol* I was gonna go to his tomorrow if it was convenient for him.
> 
> 
> IAN!!!! This is cruel and unusual!


 
Soooooooooo Gary has given in then:whistling2:
If you go to Ians I will give you my shopping list

1 Tibetan mastiff pup
1 Sphynx
1 Rottie pup
2 Donkeys
1 Alapaca

That should keep me going for a bit


----------



## Amalthea

I think Gary has just given up *lol* I told him yesterday that he was outnumbered and he said that he always is in that resigned voice *giggles*


----------



## Shell195

Thats wonderful news:no1:
All you need now is for Ian to show his face:bash: I hope hes ok though as its not like him at all


----------



## Amalthea

No kidding  he's usually as chatty as us girls


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im so not crafty, although years ago I bought a websters punch(think that was the name) and I embroided part of a siamese cat with it but never actually finished it. Weve moved house twice since then and I have the cat but I think I must have left the punch behind as I no longer have it. I tend to buy things and get everything to go with it then lose interest:lol2:


So what was that then Shell - I don't think I've ever head of it??



Shell195 said:


> Still no sign of Ian:bash:


Poor man must be laid out - nothing worse than man flu you know! We women don't know the half of the pain men go through when they get flu! :whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> IAN!!!! This is cruel and unusual!


Sounds like a plug for a Patricia Cornwall book! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> I think Gary has just given up *lol* I told him yesterday that he was outnumbered and he said that he always is in that resigned voice *giggles*


That's excellent news, Jen! :2thumb: Would take me a lot longer to wear Barry down - he's much more sensible!! :roll:


----------



## Evie

Hi everyone - haven't been around for a bit so hope everyone's well.

Avoiding the forum and working hard has finally paid off - I have been offered a part time temporary lecturing post starting Monday, with a promise of a permanant full time position in June - I'm so excited to be back doing what I love!


----------



## feorag

That;s excellent news! :2thumb: Been wondering where you were!


----------



## Shell195

Excellent news Helen, I too wondered why you had deserted us:lol2:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> That;s excellent news! :2thumb: Been wondering where you were!


Thanks! - I've popped in for a quick little peep most days (seen Shells gorgeous new recruit!) but I've just been working on getting good grades and keeping up with deadlines for assignments. Trouble is I've now got lessons to plan and more research to do on top of all my work. Just keeping everything crossed for the mid term exam results next week.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen they look like this but I had the electric one as well as the the normal one, all the rings and patterns and threads galore:lol2:

Welcome to Websters Punchcraft Online


----------



## Amalthea

Still no Ian *sigh*


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Still no Ian *sigh*



I think his new 'devil dog' has gone berserk and eaten him :gasp::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I think his new 'devil dog' has gone berserk and eaten him :gasp::whistling2:


:lol2: No she hasnt:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen they look like this but I had the electric one as well as the the normal one, all the rings and patterns and threads galore:lol2:
> 
> Welcome to Websters Punchcraft Online


Ah! Now I see! *said the blind man!* :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah! Now I see! *said the blind man!* :lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Ah! Now I see! *said the blind man!* :lol2:


 
To his deaf daughter as he picked up his hammer and saw :lol2:



*IAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## temerist

I am here now


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> I am here now


 So your baby 'devil dog' hadn't got berserk and eaten you then?:mf_dribble:


----------



## temerist

no :lol2:

felt ill and very run down, needed a few days break from everything so spending a few days at my sons :lol2:


----------



## Evie

temerist said:


> no :lol2:
> 
> felt ill and very run down, needed a few days break from everything so spending a few days at my sons :lol2:


 I need a few days in the sun :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww... Are you feeling better now?  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## temerist

Evie said:


> I need a few days in the sun :lol2:


yes, bali would be nicer but for now lincolnshire will have to do :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Awww... Are you feeling better now?  {{{hugs}}}


alittle better hun, just very tired



did you girlies like my nurses pic of you :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Totally!! Just wish that is what I would have actually looked like in it!! *LMAO*


----------



## temerist

as you can probably tell i get bored very easily :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

You haven't been seeing my ramblings while at "work" *lol*

Got my hairs cut off today!! And I got it dyed, too!! Excited


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> I am here now


About bloody time, Jen has been going berserek trying to find you about these kittycats!

Are you OK now then???



Amalthea said:


> Totally!! Just wish that is what I would have actually looked like in it!! *LMAO*


me too and I said so!



Amalthea said:


> You haven't been seeing my ramblings while at "work" *lol*
> 
> Got my hairs cut off today!! And I got it dyed, too!! Excited


Photos!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I put a pic on my fb... Will put it into photobucket, but it's really crap, cuz it was taken on my phone (Gary has the camera in Scotland).


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> image


Jen you look lovely but then you always do:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> yes, bali would be nicer but for now lincolnshire will have to do :lol2:


You coming my way? I'm on the Cambs/Lincs border


----------



## Shell195

My mother and all her side of the family come from Lincs (Immingham)


----------



## Amalthea

*blush* Fanx  I have been fighting my hairdresser for ages about cutting my hair this short... And now he wants to cut it shorter! *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't say that right... He's been wanting to cut my hair this short for AGES, but I have said no


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> image


you are a very beautiful young lady Jen



fenwoman said:


> You coming my way? I'm on the Cambs/Lincs border


Im travelling to norfolk on sunday so may be passing that way, why? you offering a cuppa :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> My mother and all her side of the family come from Lincs (Immingham)


:gasp: you is a yeller belly then.


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> you are a very beautiful young lady Jen
> 
> 
> 
> Im travelling to norfolk on sunday so may be passing that way, why? you offering a cuppa :lol2:


 Sure, if you are passing, drop in. The kettle's always on the hob.


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> you are a very beautiful young lady Jen


 
:blush: Fanx


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> Sure, if you are passing, drop in. The kettle's always on the hob.


will come with BIG ursa sized pockets lol i do have a few dogs with me though :whistling2: lol


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Soooooooooo Gary has given in then:whistling2:
> If you go to Ians I will give you my shopping list
> 
> 1 Tibetan mastiff pup
> 1 Sphynx
> 1 Rottie pup
> 2 Donkeys
> 1 Alapaca
> 
> That should keep me going for a bit


ive just noticed this :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, Ian  (please ignore the double chins... I was a lot heavier here)


----------



## temerist

wow :mf_dribble: they are amazing


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> will come with BIG ursa sized pockets lol i do have a few dogs with me though :whistling2: lol


Awww poo then. I have puppies in the house otherwise I'd have said, bring them in.


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> wow :mf_dribble: they are amazing


Aren't they just!!! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Evening all  


pam the dvd arrived today hun thankies soooooo much :flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

not cat pictures but i took some more pics of Thea with her cuddly toys earlier so thought id post them


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> not cat pictures but i took some more pics of Thea with her cuddly toys earlier so thought id post them
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
awwwwwwwwwww ian she is adorable :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Are those Ocelots Jen, they are stunning:mf_dribble:

Ian the new girl is adorable:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Jen you look lovely but then you always do:2thumb:


Agreed! :2thumb:

If that's a double chin on the other photo - can I order one please - mine seems to be faulty! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Evening all
> 
> 
> pam the dvd arrived today hun thankies soooooo much :flrt::flrt:


That should keep you amused for a bit then.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> That should keep you amused for a bit then.


 
once the panto is over and done with yeah :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* It is a double chin!! I see two chins *nods* 

They are Asian leopard cats, Shell  Aren't they lush??


----------



## feorag

they're gorgeous - where were you?


----------



## temerist

so whats the difference between an alc and an ocelot


----------



## Amalthea

They are completely different species  I believe ocelots are used to make savanah cats and ALCs are used to make bengals.

They belong to a friend of mine, Eileen


----------



## Emmaj

isnt it ears and head shape ?


----------



## temerist

they are truely stunning animals :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> They are completely different species  I believe ocelots are used to make savanah cats and ALCs are used to make bengals.
> 
> They belong to a friend of mine, Eileen


 
and that too :blush:

lol i am tired thats my excuse :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Agreed! :2thumb:
> 
> *If that's a double chin on the other photo - can I order one please - mine seems to be faulty!* :whistling2:


 
PMSL as thats exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I promise... It's a double chin *nods* Still get it when I smile too big. No good.

*lol* Emma!!


----------



## Shell195

I need to handrear some Asian leopard cats too:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I promise... It's a double chin *nods* Still get it when I smile too big. No good.
> 
> *lol* Emma!!


 
its been mental tonight was a full house and lews school was in too 

i felt sooooo touched at how loved i am hee hee i got a standing ovation from the kids when i came down on the finally 

and then i asked a couple of cast members if they would come out front for some pics with the kids from lews school 

word got round and all the main cast came out :flrt: i was soooooo moved as the kids were over the moon and felt so special they got to meet the cast and their own special lil show for 10 mins hee hee 

*wipes a tear*


----------



## Shell195

I have now uploaded a very dark video of my kittens killing each other:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I need to handrear some Asian leopard cats too:flrt:


Me too!!! I think they are worth the trouble of getting the DWAL!! Although, I couldn't quite get why they needed one while I was feeding them :lol2:

That's lovely, Emma!!! :no1:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> They are completely different species  I believe ocelots are used to make savanah cats and ALCs are used to make bengals.
> 
> They belong to a friend of mine, Eileen


I seem to remember, now you mention it, that you've said in the past a friend had ALCs. Very gorgeous!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> :gasp: you is a yeller belly then.[/QUOTE
> 
> Whats one of them?? or dont I want to know:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> fenwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: you is a yeller belly then.[/QUOTE
> 
> Whats one of them?? or dont I want to know:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> yeller belly means chicken dont it ?
> 
> like a scaredy cat
> 
> well thats what it means here lol
Click to expand...


----------



## temerist

right everyone im off to bed, cant wait to have a lie in tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> right everyone im off to bed, cant wait to have a lie in tomorrow :lol2:


whats one of them :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> right everyone im off to bed, cant wait to have a lie in tomorrow :lol2:


Night Ian sweet dreams x


ps you never told me why you were dreaming about me:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeller belly means chicken dont it ?
> 
> like a scaredy cat
> 
> well thats what it means here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Im a cross scouser:lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> whats one of them :whistling2::lol2:


not sure what they are but ive heard they are ment to be good :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Night Ian sweet dreams x
> 
> 
> ps you never told me why you were dreaming about me:whistling2:


it was a very odd dream, we both went to see lady gaga in concert and just happened to have seats next to eachother, was strange lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> not sure what they are but ive heard they are ment to be good :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a very odd dream, we both went to see lady gaga in concert and just happened to have seats next to eachother, was strange lol


 
Okaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy maybe you really do need a lie in :lol2:


----------



## temerist

yes badly in need of one, chat to you all tomorrow

tc xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Night Ian!  Get to feeling better!!

I am hoping for sleep tonight!! Don't have to get up early for work, so maybe a lie in, too??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Night Ian!  Get to feeling better!!
> 
> I am hoping for sleep tonight!! Don't have to get up early for work, so maybe a lie in, too??


 
What time is Gary home??


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> it was a very odd dream, we both went to see lady gaga in concert and just happened to have seats next to eachother, was strange lol


Yup!!! That's a very strange dream! Lady Gaga! :gasp:

Well that's me off to bed too! Meeting Anyday Anne tomorrow, but just at my local shopping centre for coffee before she goes to collect her grandson, so not a big shoppy day!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yup!!! That's a very strange dream! Lady Gaga! :gasp:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed too! Meeting Anyday Anne tomorrow, but just at my local shopping centre for coffee before she goes to collect her grandson, so not a big shoppy day!


 
Night night Eileen x


----------



## Amalthea

No sure... Sometime tomorrow afternoon, I'd imagine. And hopefully he won't be going back, so maybe I can catch up on lost sleep!!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Quiet on here this morning!

It was a lovely sunny, windy day when I got up and I thought "good drying day", so put a load of washing including bath sheets into the machine. Phoned Anne about something and said I'd done that and she said it was snowing heavily at her house :gasp: She lives about 18 mile west of me! However the wind is blowing south east of me, so her snow should end up further south - hopefully! I've just been out with the dog and it started snowing lightly on the way home, but it's stopped now and back to lovely sunny day, so the washing is still going out when it's finished, even if it's only for an hour or so and then I can finish it off in the tumbelina and on coat hangers, cos I hate drying stuff from saturated in the tumbelina!

Now I think I'm gonna have a try at making a snake bracelet.


----------



## Amalthea

It is a gorgeous sunny day here, too... But Gary has texted saying it's snowing up there.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Its sunny and windy here too but the sky is looking black now so I dont think my washing will be going out:bash: I hate putting the washing straight from the machine into the tumbledrier so I tend to hang it around until its partly dried, I much prefer line drying its makes the washing smell wonderful:flrt:
Im picking up a new rat cage either today or Sunday then I can move my 2 big boys into it and move the 2 naked boys into their cage which will give them all plenty of room


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I hate putting the washing straight from the machine into the tumbledrier so I tend to hang it around until its partly dried, I much prefer line drying its makes the washing smell wonderful


I never dry anything totally in the tumbelina, ever! Even if it's only out on the line for an hour it gets some of the wet out.

It snowed just before I hung mine out, but it's beenout there for over an hour and it's still a lovely sunny, windy day, so I'm sure when it comes in 10-20 mins in the tumbelina will sort it out ready to go away!


----------



## EmmaApple

feorag said:


> I'm sorry to tell you that the vet is right. Quite honestly, if they've started to spray in the house already, then you've left it a little late. Males are better neutered at 5-6 months. I neutered all my boys at the age of 6 months before the hormones kicked in, but I kept Harry entire a little longer to try and get him made up to Champion first as I worked out that I could get him to 3 shows before he reached 11 months so it was worth a try. When he was 9 months and had won his first CC I walked into the kitchen and caught him spraying on my fridge. He was in and neutered within the week, but it has never stopped him spraying.
> 
> On a more positive note though, a lot of males do stop spraying once they are neutered - it depends on the reason why they were spraying in the first place. Obviously you had two entire males in the same house, so there would be 'competition' between them. It now really depends on whether they still see each other as competition once the effects of being entire wear off.


Thank you Elieen, I am keeping my fingers crossed! 
They were so sleepy, and clingy last night. Orpheus looked worse off as his eyes were very red, and extremely tired looking.
Their 'parts' are very red, and look almost scabby (i only caught a fleeting glimpse of Dimitri's this morning, as he ran away) do you know when these should settle down?
Also they had quite a big patch shaved out of their necks, which suprised me, i thought it the needles went into their legs?










Is there anything i can do to put them off spraying (if they still do) on my new couch?? Some kind of herb or something?

Elieen, on a side note your necklaces are gorgeous!
I am starting to crochet again after quite a few years, but i cant figure out how you would crochet wire!?


----------



## feorag

did you have preliminary blood tests done before the anaesthetic. Some vets like to do this to check liver and kidney function before administering the anaesthetic, in which case they take the blood from the neck. Some vets prefer to use the jugular anyway as it's such an easy vein to get a line into.

When neutering cats the vets just make a tiny nick in the scrotum and pull the testicle through, tie them off and snip, so usually they don't stitch the hole back up, it's just left to heal naturally. It should settle down in a few days.

My foundation queen had a habit of peeing in the middle of my bed when she was in season if she wasn't mated! I bought "Get Off" spray - not the Wash, the spray which is a clear liquid and I sprayed the bed with that. There is no question that they do not like the smell of the herbs that make up "Get Off", so you could try spraying that on you new settee. Even if you haven't got it yet, it would make sense to start using it on the your current settee just to stop them maybe starting now and carrying on when the new one comes.

Thanks for the comment about my jewellery. It's not actually wire though, it's metallic thread, so it crochets very easily! :thumb:


----------



## EmmaApple

Yes i did have the tests done, it was a good price for peace of mind, that nothing is wrong with them that isnt obvious. 
Does the 'Get Off' spray stain, or leave a funny smell to us?? I'm assuing that it makes the cats keep clear of the couch? Or can they still sit on it, but just not spray on it?

I know i sound like an idiot, but i worry about silly things like this! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Get Off smells citronella-y


----------



## feorag

EmmaApple said:


> Yes i did have the tests done, it was a good price for peace of mind, that nothing is wrong with them that isnt obvious.


Yes I agree - you can never be sure that liver and kidneys are functioning properly and it helps the vets to know this before they start anaesthetising.



EmmaApple said:


> Does the 'Get Off' spray stain, or leave a funny smell to us?? I'm assuing that it makes the cats keep clear of the couch? Or can they still sit on it, but just not spray on it?





Amalthea said:


> Get Off smells citronella-y


It's a clear liquid and I've never noticed it staining, however, I would have thought as a precaution because you have pets you would be advised to take advantage of this Scotchguard stuff that they can put on it to help protect the fabric.

I don't have a problem with the smell at all - it's made from herbs which cats don't like - I do, but I guess everyone might not, so maybe you should have a surreptitious squirt and see what you make of the smell before you buy.

There's no guarantee that your cats will spray on the new furniture anyway as it won't smell of either of them or any other animals, but you can't rule out the fact that if they are still seeing themselves in competition for stuff, one might spray to declare that this new object in the house belongs to him.


----------



## temerist

evening wenches :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

temerist said:


> evening wenches :2thumb:


Good evening Ian. How is the man flu? Feeling any better? How's the new pup getting on?


----------



## temerist

Esarosa said:


> Good evening Ian. How is the man flu? Feeling any better? How's the new pup getting on?


man flu going slowly lol puppy driving me abit mad lol


----------



## Shell195

Good evening people. Ian Im glad the man flu is going. If your pup is driving you mad send her to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ashley

Evening everyone!

Eileen, not sure if you've heard on the news or from anyone up here but the weather is awful! Been snowing all day and the roads are really bad. I couldn't get to work this morning as the A90 is just black ice, it took my dad an hour to get from Ellon to Foveran! (I'm assuming you know where that is, you know this area better than me!) The buses are taking 3 hours to travel the 16 miles between here and Aberdeen and there have been numerous crashes!

I'm so annoyed with the weather, I taxed my skyline last week so I could use it again as it was getting warmer, I now have to go back to driving the justy as it the skyline is rubbish in snow and the just is 4 wheel drive but it has no heaters, the exhaust is broken and it's generally rubbish to drive!

I was supposed to be going dress shopping tommorow too, as my bridesmaids have both booked the day off work so hopefully the roads will be clearer by then :bash:


----------



## fenwoman

We had snow this afternoon and the wind from the north was so strong it was blowing horizonal as I drove to the feed store.
Sensible cats stayed indoors and snuggled up with the dogs in from of the rayburn.
I bought Ursa a lovely big plastic bed from the store. Up to now, I've just placed his duvet on the floor but the chihuahuas think it's a mat and piddle on it filthy little beasts. I figure if he has a bed, they'll realise it and not pee on it. It was the biggest one in the shop . Flipping mahoosive. I put it in the dog room, put all his comfy bedding in it and told him it was "Ursa's new bed" and he got in, turned around several times and then lay down with a big sigh. There's just enough room for his little mate Chalky to snuggle up beside him in it too.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> We had snow this afternoon and the wind from the north was so strong it was blowing horizonal as I drove to the feed store.
> Sensible cats stayed indoors and snuggled up with the dogs in from of the rayburn.
> I bought Ursa a lovely big plastic bed from the store. Up to now, I've just placed his duvet on the floor but the chihuahuas think it's a mat and piddle on it filthy little beasts. I figure if he has a bed, they'll realise it and not pee on it. It was the biggest one in the shop . Flipping mahoosive. I put it in the dog room, put all his comfy bedding in it and told him it was "Ursa's new bed" and he got in, turned around several times and then lay down with a big sigh. There's just enough room for his little mate Chalky to snuggle up beside him in it too.


 
It sounds like you had a chilly day. We need a photo of Ursa and Chalky in their new bed:flrt:


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Eileen, not sure if you've heard on the news or from anyone up here but the weather is awful! Been snowing all day and the roads are really bad. I couldn't get to work this morning as the A90 is just black ice, it took my dad an hour to get from Ellon to Foveran! (I'm assuming you know where that is, you know this area better than me!) The buses are taking 3 hours to travel the 16 miles between here and Aberdeen and there have been numerous crashes!
> 
> I'm so annoyed with the weather, I taxed my skyline last week so I could use it again as it was getting warmer, I now have to go back to driving the justy as it the skyline is rubbish in snow and the just is 4 wheel drive but it has no heaters, the exhaust is broken and it's generally rubbish to drive!
> 
> I was supposed to be going dress shopping tommorow too, as my bridesmaids have both booked the day off work so hopefully the roads will be clearer by then :bash:


Oh buggar! That doesn't sound too good does it? :roll: If I remember rightly Foveran is up past Balmedie heading out of Aberdeen, isn't it? 

I think we were hoping that if the weather was bad at least the main road to Aberdeen and the main roads *in* Aberdeen would be gritted and fairly clear?? Maybe that's not the case??

I guess we'll have to wait and see how it turns by Sunday! Not looking forward to any of it actually!

I hope you get the shopping done tomorrow - presumably you've fixed a date for the wedding?

Ian - how's the man flu??

Fenny - photos of Ursa's new bed would be great! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen :flrt:


----------



## feorag

EEeeeeeeee-yan!!! :flrt:


----------



## temerist

im arguing on another thread, me and shell are pissed up and pissed off :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Glad the man flu is getting better Ian  (I don't want it if I end up dropping by next week *wink*)

It is bloody freezing here, but no snow.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im arguing on another thread, me and shell are pissed up and pissed off :lol2:


 

:lol2: Arent we just


----------



## fenwoman

tis a bit 'nipsy' here too and I see a heavy frost outside tonight. Chalky and Kate are already in bed waiting for me. Chalky warms my place for me which is sweet of him. But he don't half mumble and grumble when I tell him to shift his hairy behind so's I can get in. Miserable old bloke, it's as bad as a flipping husband, especially since he also snores, farts and scratches himself in the night.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, the frost is quite thick here, as well. What happened to our mild weather?!?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, the frost is quite thick here, as well. What happened to our mild weather?!?


 
Its flipping cold here:bash:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> im arguing on another thread, me and shell are pissed up and pissed off :lol2:


That would be the "my kid can pull my Rottie's ears and poke him (twice) and he does nothing cos he's totally trustworthy - Oh no she doesn't poke him and pull his ears, I only said it twice by mistake" thread??

And the "my 2 long necked alsations go into the cot when my friend's baby with a 'condition' stays and turn it over to save its life" thread???

Is it???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That would be the "my kid can pull my Rottie's ears and poke him (twice) and he does nothing cos he's totally trustworthy - Oh no she doesn't poke him and pull his ears, I only said it twice by mistake" thread??
> 
> And the "my 2 long necked alsations go into the cot when my friend's baby with a 'condition' stays and turn it over to save its life" thread???
> 
> Is it???


:lol2: thats the one Eileen:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

im boiling

its red hot in here


----------



## temerist

right everyone im off to bed, i look foward to my hangover in the morning lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: thats the one Eileen:whistling2:


I'm telepathetic you know! :lol2:

I declined to comment on that thread, but it's going mad isn't it?

What annoys me is that people make bald statements and when you take them by what they say and criticise they then begin to give you more and more facts, so by the time you've got all the facts the thread has turned into an argument! The Alsations and the baby one. if she'd said the dogs were trained by the BHF because *she* has a condition and that the cot was home made to be low for the dogs to reach and they were trained to turn the baby if the alarm went off, then we'd all know that wouldn't we???

*shakes head in amazement*


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: threads like this never fail to amaze me


----------



## feorag

Someone on this one has just sipped me off! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/444548-keeping-puppies-longer-than-eight.html


----------



## temerist

goodnight ladies :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Am about to head off, myself... Just put tonight's party orders through and I'm sleepy!


----------



## feorag

Me too! Goodnight all!


----------



## Shell195

Goodnight everyone xx


----------



## Emmaj

light weights pah hee hee lol 

nooooooooooo i is not tipsey or drunk i really am not on :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> Someone on this one has just sipped me off! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/444548-keeping-puppies-longer-than-eight.html


 
:lol2: Just replied to that one Eileen. You'll see my full explanation.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Hi Everyone, how are you all doing???

How are you Ian and how's pup doing???

Got loads of snow up here, supposed to be going to a Burn's Supper at the local school here. Hope we can still go.

Jules


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> light weights pah hee hee lol
> 
> nooooooooooo i is not tipsey or drunk i really am not on :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


You've been drinking - you've had a beer - you're a naughty girl! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:*said in a sing songy voice* 

What are you not on?? The settee? The chair? The bed? The floor?? :lol2:

Julie, Ashley posted earlier last night that the weather was horrific up there, accidents, black ice, snow etc. It's gonna be great fun driving up there tomorrow!!

We went to bed about 1:00 this morning - I got up at 2:30 for the usual comfort break :lol: and over 2" of snow had fallen while we were asleep!


----------



## temerist

my head hurts


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> You've been drinking - you've had a beer - you're a naughty girl! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:*said in a sing songy voice*
> 
> What are you not on?? The settee? The chair? The bed? The floor?? :lol2:
> 
> Julie, Ashley posted earlier last night that the weather was horrific up there, accidents, black ice, snow etc. It's gonna be great fun driving up there tomorrow!!
> 
> We went to bed about 1:00 this morning - I got up at 2:30 for the usual comfort break :lol: and over 2" of snow had fallen while we were asleep!


im not quiet sure though i guess it was supposed to say no :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> my head hurts


Was that the drink last night or the man flu?


----------



## temerist

the drink :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ah well - serves you right!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Can't sympathise with self-inflected pain! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

See, Ian... Shoulda said the man flu


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## ashley

Yeah, Eileen, it's halfway between Ellon and Balmedie.

I made it in to town and got the dresses :2thumb: We've set the date but it's still ages away, 14th August. I seen some really pretty bridal gowns but refuse to pay £1500 for a dress for one day! The last one I liked was £600 so much more reasonable!

It's been snowing lightly on and off all day, pull into my drive and it started snowing loads and it's the big fluffy snow so I think that's me in for the rest of the weekend!


----------



## temerist

i still have nightmares about my daughters wedding lol


----------



## Amalthea

My wedding didn't cost a lot... The most expensive part was my dress, but that was about £500 (including my veil). I think the whole thing came to about £3500. 

PICS 

My Dad and I:









Gary, Craig (the piper), and I:









My favorite picture from the day:


----------



## temerist

lovely pictures, you both look very happy, gary is a very lucky man lol, my daughters wedding cost just shy of 22,000 lol she just wouldnt stop spending


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... We wanted it small and simple. There are only two things that I would have added to the day, my Mom and brother (counting them as one) and I wanted to come in on a horse (not a carriage... didn't get a horse at all, though *sigh*). I mean, the cake was AWFUL, but I'm not bothered.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all and Ian too of course:2thumb: Ive been at the sanctuary all day.
My kittens are actually 8 weeks old :gasp: another week and they can be vaccinated and chipped then a week later they can go to their new homes. The little boy is getting called Humf :gasp:


Its cold again here and hasnt thawed all day.
I never had a bad head this morning but then I know when to stop drinking:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Time's flown by with those kittens, Shell!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Lovely photos Jen:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  It was a wonderful day!


----------



## ashley

temerist said:


> lovely pictures, you both look very happy, gary is a very lucky man lol, my daughters wedding cost just shy of 22,000 lol she just wouldnt stop spending


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:

I added up how much it would cost if I got everything I wanted, it came to £15000 and I thought even that was ridiculous! I think it's hovering around £6000 at the moment. Your daughter is extremely lucky, my parents aren't giving us anything towards it. They gave me £200 for Christmas and told me to use that towards the wedding :lol2:

Your dress was beautiful Amalthea! I'd love a veil that length but I don't think it would suit me so just going to go with a shorter one. I really wanted a small wedding with just close family and friends, unfortunately it's not possible as Stu's family is huge.


----------



## Amalthea

I snagged my dress in clearance for £300  And then it came to a total of about £500 with alterations and the veil  Keep your eye open for wedding expos and the like


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

jen, went on the powerplate today and im still wobblin hehe going back either monday or wednesday


----------



## Shell195

I cant remember how much my big white wedding was but it was a waste of money as it only lasted 18 years:lol2: Maybe one day I will do it again but it would be a very quiet day with none of the fuss as these days I have better things to spend my money on :whistling2:
I still have my wedding album so I may photograph a photo of me as a bride so you can see I wasnt always old:lol2: I had a huge train on my Pronuptia dress and a Spanish lace full length veil :roll:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> I cant remember how much my big white wedding was but it was a waste of money as it only lasted 18 years:lol2: Maybe one day I will do it again but it would be a very quiet day with none of the fuss as these days I have better things to spend my money on :whistling2:
> I still have my wedding album so I may photograph a photo of me as a bride so you can see I wasnt always old:lol2: I had a huge train on my Pronuptia dress and a Spanish lace full length veil :roll:


I always said I would never get married, and if I did it would be a fancy dress wedding on Haloween :lol2:

I also said I would NEVER have kids, was totally against them but I guess it's only since I've been with Stu I've done a U-Turn. Still adament it won't be in a church though!

Please post a photo! I've gone all 'bridezilla' and can't get enough of wedding stuff just now, I especially love 'real' wedding stuff rather than the model photo shoots.


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> jen, went on the powerplate today and im still wobblin hehe going back either monday or wednesday


 
I'll definitely be there Wednesday  I finish work at about 5 : victory: Might be working Monday, too, but not sure yet.


I still love weddings!! :flrt: We didn't want it all churchified, either. Did it at Gretna with a registrar  I've said to Gary that if we ever renew our vows, I'd like to do a themed wedding :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I 'spoke' to Julie this morning, Ashley and she said it was worse south of Stonehaven, so we still aren't sure whether we're gonna go for it or not! :roll: We'll decide in the morning when we see what the weather's doing. I spoke at length to Maureen today and she hasn't got too much snow out at Durris (they're always getting snowed in when there's heavy snow because they really are at the back of beyond on the edge of the foresty!). She said the Press & Journal did a lovely article on her mum, I looked but it's not on line sadly :sad:

Yo Cat! Where've you been?

I love that photograph of you and Gary, Jen! :2thumb:

I've never wanted a white wedding and never had one! I just wanted to go to the Register Office with my husband and pull a couple of people in off the street as witnesses, but when I suggested that to my mum I thought she might actually have an apoplexy! :lol2: In the end her and my dad, my brother and my fav aunt & uncle came. John's mum, 2 of his brothers and one of his sisters-in-law. We went into the Register Office said all that cr*p you have to say, walked out we said "bye" and went off to Scotland so they all walked down the main street in Newcastle to Fenwicks and had a coffee :lol2: When we came home my mum had a part at her house for us! That was my 'nearly perfect wedding" :2thumb:

Couldn't tell you what my wedding outfit cost, probably about a fiver!










Second time I managed to do it with just my parents and third time, finally did it my way!!


----------



## ashley

I was looking at Gretna, there's a beautiful castle called Caeverlock, it's in ruins but I love it. It wasn't going to be too expensive either but the only problem would be getting everyone there as it would mean both our families travelling, at least with us having it here, only his family have to travel. I'll try get piccies of our venue, or a link up.

How long ago did you get married ? It looks to be quite recent as you haven't really changed in the photos you posted the other day with the ALCs?

Eileen, I think I seen some of your wedding photos before, don't suppose you fancy letting me see them again please :flrt:

EDIT: Seems I'm too slow!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Yes I posted them on the fatties thread on the Scottish Forum for a laugh! Unfortunately not having a scanner and being taken with a bad camera and aged fading, (it was hundreds of years ago you know!:lol they haven't come out too good!

Probably just as well!

This is the other one, but you can see where the flash has bounced off the shiny finish!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Yo Cat! Where've you been?


ive been workin 6 days this week, dont tend to post too often on here that much, but im still hoverin :lol2:

that pic looks like somethin out of austin powers hehe


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> that pic looks like somethin out of austin powers hehe


:roll2: PMSL!!

It's cos I'm so bloody old, woman!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> It's cos I'm so bloody old, woman!!!!


 
you said it not me!:lol2:


----------



## ashley

He he, you look so elegant and sophisticated Eileen! I remember you posting it because Andy was admiring your legs was he not? :lol2:

Just had a call from Stuart and I'm not happy. Seems the offshore co-ordinator is treating all the guys out there like they're the dog poo on his shoe. He's also told Stuart he's out there 'by default' because I work in the office and that's the only reason. I wish that was why he was there as it would have been so much less stressful during the downmans if I did have some influence! That's the last time I do him any favors, I'm so furious! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been watching a crap film, it would have been good if they had taken the rubbish out but then it would have been a very short film:lol2:
I will do my wedding photo tomorrow as they are in the loft


ETA We have snow


----------



## temerist

what film is that?


----------



## Shell195

"The Lovely Bones"


----------



## temerist

never heard of it :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> "The Lovely Bones"



Oh no I really wanted to watch this.  Hmm not sure whether to bother, I've heard a few bad reviews now. But I thought it looked rather good when I saw the trailer for it.

Started snowing yesterday whilst I was just closing up work and by this morning we're back to 'winter wonderland'...well until the snow gets crushed and I break my neck again...joy.. Yes I'm like scrooge when it comes to snow i'm bleddy sick of it now!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> never heard of it :lol2:


 
Its a new film but Im not actually surprised you havent heard of it as its a very strange film:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Oh no I really wanted to watch this.  Hmm not sure whether to bother, I've heard a few bad reviews now. But I thought it looked rather good when I saw the trailer for it.
> 
> Started snowing yesterday whilst I was just closing up work and by this morning we're back to 'winter wonderland'...well until the snow gets crushed and I break my neck again...joy.. Yes I'm like scrooge when it comes to snow i'm bleddy sick of it now!


 
Sorry Katy, it starts off really good but there are some very odd parts in it:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> He he, you look so elegant and sophisticated Eileen! I remember you posting it because Andy was admiring your legs was he not? :lol2:


:lol2: Yes you're right - he was! That was quite a long skirt for me in those days, but I was getting married so had to be more circumspect!! 

Actually it's funny Barry was only telling someone the other day about how when I used to pick John up from work all the mechanics used to rush up the stair of the garage so they could look at my legs in the car!

He said he never did that! :halo: 
I said that was only cos he came out to the car to say hello! :whistling2: :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> "The Lovely Bones"


It would have some very strange bits in it - I've read the book. It was lent to me by a girl at work who said it was a fantastic book that I _had_ to read.

Not my kind of book at all really, but I persevered and finished it!

I did find myself wondering how they would translate that to the screen when I saw it was being filmed.


----------



## Shell195

Sexy Eileen flirting with the mechanics


----------



## MSL

Esarosa said:


> Oh no I really wanted to watch this.  Hmm not sure whether to bother, I've heard a few bad reviews now. But I thought it looked rather good when I saw the trailer for it.
> 
> Started snowing yesterday whilst I was just closing up work and by this morning we're back to 'winter wonderland'...well until the snow gets crushed and I break my neck again...joy.. Yes I'm like scrooge when it comes to snow i'm bleddy sick of it now!


Read the book instead.....it is very different but very good.........


Helloooooooo ladies.....hows you all?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sexy Eileen flirting with the mechanics


And loving it!! I'm not ashamed to admit it, I was a terrible flirt when I was young!


Hiya Penny - how are you?


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> And loving it!! I'm not ashamed to admit it, I was a terrible flirt when I was young!
> 
> Hiya Penny - how are you?


Ok thanks....trying to study and fill in a seriously hard application form that has 7 categoroies and about 12 competencies that I have to evidence in each and my lovely Cameron, 10 got badly assaulted at school last week so I have been pretty busy dealing with all that, the pups are all weaned and driving everyone mad with the constant fuss lol Daisy won't even walk into the kitchen any more, she has well had enough!!!!
4 out of 6 go next week and 2 the week after.......


----------



## feorag

:lol2: this was nearer my 'normal' length!










Penny - that's horrendous - what happened??


----------



## Shell195

Eileen you look like a Biba model:2thumb:


:gasp: Penny that is awful, what happened?


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen!! I love your wedding photos!!! 

We got married 4 1/2 years ago  The pics of the ALCs were taken in August '08


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *And loving it!! I'm not ashamed to admit it, I was a terrible flirt when I was young!*
> 
> 
> Hiya Penny - how are you?


 
I still am:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Thank you girls! The 60s was a wonderful time to be a teenager in, although I was past my teen years in those photos, but I'm still the same age now really! :lol2:

Jen is is really that long since you got married??


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> :lol2: this was nearer my 'normal' length!
> 
> image
> 
> Penny - that's horrendous - what happened??


 
WOW....go you Eileen....lol work it lady!!!


He was pinned to the ground and kicked, then he tried to run off and the boy came after him with a jenga block.....so he ran off again and went and locked him self in the toilets. The little s**t kicked the door down to get to him, in doing so the edge of the door got Cameron fiull in the face and floored him.......cuts, bruises, black eye.
He was absolutely terrified.
The school have done sod all and said the boy has anger management issues they are working through with him but as far as we can see there has been no punishment. Cameron had one day off and then went back in whereupon he had a meeting with the headmaster and the boy where they discussed what cameron had said that upset the little s**t............shall I tell you what Cameron said......that set him off, and I know this from an independant witness, he said he didn't want to play a football game because he played rugby and didn't know anything about football! he Little S**t said " are you dissing my team " and started on him....:bash:

Cameron bless him had to ask what dissing meant as he had no clue and then said he didn't go to the teacher after he had been kicked on the floor because he didn't want to get into trouble for then calling him an arse hole.....poor boy.......
anyway as the school have done nothing, we took piccies, got medical eveidence sorted and reported it to police who are going to deal with him and the school (for lack of action) on Monday.
I was incandescant with rage.


----------



## Amalthea

That's disgusting, Penny!!!!

Yup... Gary and I were married on October 10th, 2005  We wanted to have a big joint party for our fifth and his 30th (it's the 9th of Oct) this year, but my final visa is also due in October and I just don't think we'll be able to afford both  We have yet to have a reception (or freaking honeymoon!!!)


----------



## feorag

I would have been exactly the same Penny!! Nobody would get away with doing that to *my* son either I can tell you!!!

That's just unbelievable that a situation like that can arise from a simple comment - and it was a simple comment - and the school do nothing!!


----------



## Shell195

Penny that is awful, its a lack of respect that causes these kids to behave like this. I hope your son is recovering from the trauma and the little sh1t that did the damage gets some form of punishment:devil:

Right its bedtime for me. Speak to you all tomorrow





Emma I hope you had a great last night at the panto and arent to drunk when you get in from the party:lol2:
Night all x


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Penny that is awful, its a lack of respect that causes these kids to behave like this. I hope your son is recovering from the trauma and the little sh1t that did the damage gets some form of punishment:devil:
> 
> Right its bedtime for me. Speak to you all tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma I hope you had a great last night at the panto and arent to drunk when you get in from the party:lol2:
> Night all x


Night shell
time for me too......camera is fixed, so will get pup pics tomorrow for you!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yup... Gary and I were married on October 10th, 2005  We wanted to have a big joint party for our fifth and his 30th (it's the 9th of Oct) this year, but my final visa is also due in October and I just don't think we'll be able to afford both  We have yet to have a reception (or freaking honeymoon!!!)


Aw - Our Iain was married on the 11th October, albeit 6 years ago.

When you say final visa, I presume that means when you get this one you can stay indefinitely without applying for more visas?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! That's the one. But it's expensive and I have to take a test, apparently. I don't test well, so I am shitting myself! AND...... wait for this.... you can take the test in other languages besides English!!!!! I think I should request in in Yank.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: How odd! So what sort of test is it? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Amalthea

Not sure... I am assuming it'll have to do with English history and politics? Need to find out if they have a study guide. I mean, I suck at AMERICAN history and politics!!!! My strong classes were always science based.


----------



## feorag

I find it intruiging why you should have to have knowledge of british history or politics to be allowed to live permanently in this country, when probably more than half of the population who were born here know diddlysquat about it!


----------



## Amalthea

I am pretty sure that most British nationals wouldn't be able to pass the test I am expected to.


----------



## feorag

I'm more than pretty sure! Let me know when you find out what you have to do!

Well that's me off to bed. Barry has finally admitted defeat and turned the TV off so I'm off!

G'night!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Penny that is awful, its a lack of respect that causes these kids to behave like this. I hope your son is recovering from the trauma and the little sh1t that did the damage gets some form of punishment:devil:
> 
> Right its bedtime for me. Speak to you all tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma I hope you had a great last night at the panto and arent to drunk when you get in from the party:lol2:
> Night all x


 
too tired to be drunk lol 

but yeps last day and night was fabby :2thumb: party was brill too 

have a wet shoulder and cheek hee hee shed a few tears as wont see alot of them till next year 

its mad how you can practically live in pockets for a week and know each other so well..........then not see people for a year and start it all over again lol


----------



## Emmaj

Oooooooooooo i have the dvd and photo disc too lol 

so will see if i can get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## feorag

:gasp: 3:00am Emma! You must be well cream crackered this morning!

Well I'm waiting to hear whether I'm going to Aberdeen today or not. No more snow has fallen here since Friday night, but I've no idea what's been going on up there!


----------



## Shell195

Jen Im horrified that you need to take a test and if about the things you say Im sure I would fail


Emma, glad you had a great last night: victory:

We have had snow overnight here and the sky looks heavy with it. Fingers crossed the snows stays away for your trip Eileen


----------



## temerist

ladies :whistling2:

gooooooooooood morning


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee i didnt get up till 12 :gasp::lol2:

im just importing the pics from the picture disc to my laptop 

so will put some pics up there are 411 pics on the dics :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

"Morning"  Been up for ages, but haven't ventured onto the computer. Been snuggled on the couch with Gary 

Any news, Ian?


----------



## temerist

off down to my daughters today, will talk to them this evening after ive finished oogling my grand-daughter lol


----------



## Amalthea

Awwwwwwww!!! Have a great time oogling!!! 

Would ya do me a HUGE favor and text me when ya get a chance?


----------



## temerist

i will have to text when im with my daughter because I havent got my phone with me, havent even bought socks lol cant you tell Jan used to pack if we went away :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

You are male  Can't expect too much *lol* If you've got access to a computer, a PM will be fine  I just figgered a text would be easier for you (apparently not *lol*)


----------



## Emmaj

couple of pics took me ages to upload them 

so will upload some more later :lol2:


















im a mermaid at back and lew is the lil lad on the end on same side as me with his head down lol


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely pics!!!


----------



## ashley

I'm guessing Eileen's left for Aberdeen then? She's braver than me, I haven't ventured out of the house and it's been snowing loads, on and off all day! :lol2: Luckily it was the inlaws day with their 'grand-dog' so I got a day off from freezing, walking her!

Emma, what panto were you doing? And I may just be stupid, but I thought pantos were in December, you had me confused :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Great photos Emma, even dressed as a gorilla you still look tiny :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Great photos Emma, even dressed as a gorilla you still look tiny :lol2:


II agree. She's more like a chimp....................or a little teeny weeny gibbon.


----------



## Amalthea

Spider Monkey


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> I'm guessing Eileen's left for Aberdeen then? She's braver than me, I haven't ventured out of the house and it's been snowing loads, on and off all day! :lol2: Luckily it was the inlaws day with their 'grand-dog' so I got a day off from freezing, walking her!
> 
> Emma, what panto were you doing? And I may just be stupid, but I thought pantos were in December, you had me confused :lol2:


nah we do ours after xmas then it dosnt clash with the other pantos ha ha 

was robinson crusoe that we did


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Great photos Emma, even dressed as a gorilla you still look tiny :lol2:





fenwoman said:


> II agree. She's more like a chimp....................or a little teeny weeny gibbon.





Amalthea said:


> Spider Monkey


 
LOL you lot 

will have to upload the finale pic ha ha im stood next to man friday on that and look even teenier as he is a hooooooooje black man :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I got to meet Pimp's puppies today!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I got to meet Pimp's puppies today!!!


 
awwwwwwwwwwww sweet, you lucky person you :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Very cute!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Very cute!!!


yes the pics of them are adorable :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I liked Suki bestest


----------



## Shell195

Jen, lucky you:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Jen, lucky you:flrt:


welcome back shellywellywoo

jen is now in our gang:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

The we have nothing better to do with our nights Gang??:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The we have nothing better to do with our nights Gang??:whistling2::lol2:


yeah the cool cat gang :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Should I be worried about some sort of initiation??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Should I be worried about some sort of initiation??


 
Erm possibly:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

shell i sent you another pic lol


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Should I be worried about some sort of initiation??


 
nahhhhhhhhhh we are too boring for that kind of thing :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol*

I am heading off to bed in a bit... Working tomorrow (extra monies... only usually work Weds and Thurs)


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *lol*
> 
> I am heading off to bed in a bit... Working tomorrow (extra monies... only usually work Weds and Thurs)


 
Oooo but th extra pennies will come in handy though:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed too. will speak tomorrow.
Nightie night xx


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im off to bed too. will speak tomorrow.
> Nightie night xx


 
aye i should be heading there too lol 

night shell & jen :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Extra monies is always good!! Gonna beg my boss to pay me a day early this week, too, cuz we are going to the FX expo down south on Friday *grins*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Extra monies is always good!! Gonna beg my boss to pay me a day early this week, too, cuz we are going to the FX expo down south on Friday *grins*


 
Oooooooooooo cool good luck on that hun :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Gonna meet "Spike" (James Marsters) *squeals*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Gonna meet "Spike" (James Marsters) *squeals*




Ooooooo how and you lucky ******:gasp: LOL


----------



## Amalthea

He's gonna be there signing autographs!!  He's the only reason we're going... Don't know anybody else that's supposed to be there *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> He's gonna be there signing autographs!!  He's the only reason we're going... Don't know anybody else that's supposed to be there *lol*


 
ahhhhhhhh ooooo okies i see :lol2:

im still soooooooo tired after last week and the weekend arrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon everyone >>>>>>>heres a loud echo:whistling2:
Ive just made an appointment at the vets for Wednesday afternoon with Claude and Murphy
Murphy just needs a 6 month check up(epileptic) but Claude has a cataract in one eye which seems to be getting worse(enlarged heart). Im not looking forward to it as Murphy doesnt stop yapping from the minute he gets there to the minute we leave:bash: Last time I went the vet jokingly said he could PTS if I wanted :gasp: Bad vet, I told him off:bash:


----------



## temerist

maybe the vet could offer to put you down aswell, u never stop yapping either :whistling2:

:lol2:

love you really shell


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> maybe the vet could offer to put you down aswell, u never stop yapping either :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> love you really shell


 
:gasp: I heard that, slaps Ian:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

oooooooooooooo loves it :whip:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> oooooooooooooo loves it :whip:


I see you have recovered then:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, my kitty household isn't increasing to five, but we may have another solution to the "dream cat" situation


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, my kitty household isn't increasing to five, but we may have another solution to the "dream cat" situation


 
Tell me more woman, you cant make a statement like that and not give the whole story:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

yeah shell he passed his man flu onto me :devil:


----------



## temerist

shouldnt have kept trying to kiss me then should you emma :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

The person those two beauties came from has a pregnant queen..  Turkish angora. So I will wait and get the BOY I actually wanted in the first place  Will have to save a bit (which Gary isn't gonna be pleased about), but it'll be better for our household only adding the one. And I think Louis could do with a baby brother for moral support (being surrounded by sisters can't be good).


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> shouldnt have kept trying to kiss me then should you emma :Na_Na_Na_Na:


would have been difficult i aint had time to do begger all lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen, that sounds good to me :no1:

Emma, you have been catching germs again:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Boy coodies are the worst *nods*

I think it sounds brilliant


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Jen, that sounds good to me :no1:
> 
> Emma, you have been catching germs again:whistling2:


 
yeah think its alot to do with getting run down with the panto though.............or could be an allergy :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Boy coodies are the worst *nods*
> 
> I think it sounds brilliant


yups thats why i is single :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol*


----------



## Shell195

Awwww Ive just looked at Ians Rehoming update thread and he has a dog "Darcy" that looks like William I grew up with :flrt:


----------



## sundia

my kitty cat had a fall today!!


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> my kitty cat had a fall today!!


Oh dear, is she alright?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Oh dear, is she alright?


 
my cats tend to fling themselves they dont need to fall lol they are wallies :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

yeah the clean washing basket was up high and she was in it and she leaned over coz she heard me coming down stairs and it tilted forward... so she went to jump out and she looked to me as if she was gunna fall on her neck because she was trying to grab onto it as she fell so i tried to catch her and we both fell against the fall and i fell her force aload of area out of her lungs


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> yeah the clean washing basket was up high and she was in it and she leaned over coz she heard me coming down stairs and it tilted forward... so she went to jump out and she looked to me as if she was gunna fall on her neck because she was trying to grab onto it as she fell so i tried to catch her and we both fell against the fall and i fell her force aload of area out of her lungs


 
She is very lucky she wasnt squashed, Im glad shes alright


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> She is very lucky she wasnt squashed, Im glad shes alright



yeah shes fine... she wernt bothered by it at all.. i didnt actually fall on her it was more my hand that pushed her against the wall.. was not hard just enough for her to let out some air... i was watching her for ages to check she was ok .. just incase something was wrong but she wernt even bothered by the the whole thing


----------



## Emmaj

Im at the dentist tomorrow oh joy


----------



## Shell195

I hate dentists:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Wasnt Eileen due back today?


----------



## Amalthea

BAH!! Dentist!


----------



## Emmaj

not sure hun ?

yeah i dislike going too but i need to im in pain lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> not sure hun ?
> 
> yeah i dislike going too but i need to im in pain lol


When you are in pain the dentist doesnt seem quite so bad:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

My kittens have turned from cute little balls of fluff to evil monsters. I only went to have a play with them and they were leaping on my back and climbing my bare legs before I even sat down:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

hate the dentist wont go unless really necessary lol i had one break my jaw once and have been petrified ever since


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My kittens have turned from cute little balls of fluff to evil monsters. I only went to have a play with them and they were leaping on my back and climbing my bare legs before I even sat down:lol2:


 
lol shell....................i may have to be having someone different in the vets on friday rather than ludo with his nutz :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Emmaj said:


> lol shell....................i may have to be having someone different in the vets on friday rather than ludo with his nutz :whistling2::lol2:


 
will have to see what is said at check up tomorrow though


----------



## temerist

jen, the blokes wife has just emailed me back, the dad Cloud is a Turkish Angora x Domestic Long Hair, and the mother Aurora is a Turkish Angora. Ive asked her to email me pics of the parents for you so hopefully she will email back tonight if not tomorrow morning


----------



## Amalthea

That's wonderful, Ian  Thank you 

*is excited*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> jen, the blokes wife has just emailed me back, the dad Cloud is a Turkish Angora x Domestic Long Hair, and the mother Aurora is a Turkish Angora. Ive asked her to email me pics of the parents for you so hopefully she will email back tonight if not tomorrow morning


 
Then we can all see the pretty kitties:flrt:

You have brought back childhood memories with Darcy, she looks like William I had as a child:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*SQUEALS*

Sorry... Couldn't help myself. Not even told Gary yet :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

darcy is lovely, i love spotty dogs lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> darcy is lovely, i love spotty dogs lol


I will find an old photo of him, he was a wonderful dog and used to love being dressed up, poor sod. He lived until he was 15 years old and was pts following a bad stroke(23 years ago)


----------



## Amalthea

Where are these pics of Darcy??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Where are these pics of Darcy??


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/453408-rescues-update.html


----------



## Emmaj

i donts want to see that link shell thankies

that old tyme is just :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

*toddles over*

Then bed... Night everybody


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!!! I likes Darcy, too!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!!! I likes Darcy, too!!!


lol she is evil showing pics isnt she :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

LOL Night jen x


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> I'm guessing Eileen's left for Aberdeen then? She's braver than me, I haven't ventured out of the house and it's been snowing loads, on and off all day! :lol2:


Yes I had! :lol2:

Once we got to the Scottish Borders there was no snow at all until we were past Dundee! We stopped a friend's farm for afternoon tea near Milnathort (they own the land where the have the "T in the Park" concert


----------



## temerist

wb eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen

jen you still about?


----------



## Ragmoth

The cat is driving me mad now. He is peeing on the floor to be spiteful because I won't let him out. Little shite!! lol


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> I'm guessing Eileen's left for Aberdeen then? She's braver than me, I haven't ventured out of the house and it's been snowing loads, on and off all day!


Yes I had!

The roads were very good until we got to Laurencekirk.

Once we reached the borders there was no snow at all lying until past Dundee. We stopped for afternoon tea at a friends' farm at Milnathort (they owned the land where they hold the "T in the Park" concerts) and then carried on. It was hairy when we got to Laurencekirk - it wasn't snowing, but the wind was so strong in that open stretch of road it was blowing snow across the road, so every now and and again the view in front us just turned white and we couldn't see a thing. Then when we reached the outskirts of Aberdeen it was really bad there! Lots of cars sliding around roundabouts on South Anderson Drive! :gasp:

After the funeral we went back to a hotel in Kingswells where they'd laid on an afternoon tea and we left there about 4:15, course then got stuck in all the traffic until we got out of Aberdeen and I got home at 10:15.

Not without its dramas, cos Grace packed her black skirt and jacket and Bill's suit and black tie in a large suit bag and laid it on the bed beside an overnight back with her shoes, bag and jumper. Bill left them all behind, so she was mortified that she had to go to a funeral in a grey fleece and grey trousers and Bill was mortified that he didn't have a black tie! :lol2: So we were in Asda in Dyce at 10:00 this morning to buy a black tie and Bill bought black trousers too!!! I'm sure Geraldine would have laughed at it all!

Emma - you make a tiny gorilla - I'm sure they're supposed to be bigger! :lol2:

The village where Grace lives always puts their pantomime on the first weekend in February too! This year they're doing a concert instead for a change, so I've just bought tickets tonight!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes I had!
> 
> The roads were very good until we got to Laurencekirk.
> 
> Once we reached the borders there was no snow at all lying until past Dundee. We stopped for afternoon tea at a friends' farm at Milnathort (they owned the land where they hold the "T in the Park" concerts) and then carried on. It was hairy when we got to Laurencekirk - it wasn't snowing, but the wind was so strong in that open stretch of road it was blowing snow across the road, so every now and and again the view in front us just turned white and we couldn't see a thing. Then when we reached the outskirts of Aberdeen it was really bad there! Lots of cars sliding around roundabouts on South Anderson Drive! :gasp:
> 
> After the funeral we went back to a hotel in Kingswells where they'd laid on an afternoon tea and we left there about 4:15, course then got stuck in all the traffic until we got out of Aberdeen and I got home at 10:15.
> 
> Not without its dramas, cos Grace packed her black skirt and jacket and Bill's suit and black tie in a large suit bag and laid it on the bed beside an overnight back with her shoes, bag and jumper. Bill left them all behind, so she was mortified that she had to go to a funeral in a grey fleece and grey trousers and Bill was mortified that he didn't have a black tie! :lol2: So we were in Asda in Dyce at 10:00 this morning to buy a black tie and Bill bought black trousers too!!! I'm sure Geraldine would have laughed at it all!
> 
> Emma - you make a tiny gorilla - I'm sure they're supposed to be bigger! :lol2:
> 
> The village where Grace lives always puts their pantomime on the first weekend in February too! This year they're doing a concert instead for a change, so I've just bought tickets tonight!


 
yeps im a tiny gorilla lol 

cool on getting the tickets too we used to do concerts too called reflections... lol

right well im off to bed cos im doped up on pain killers for mi toofy and have to be up in the morn 

eileen if you wanna know more about my pm to you pm shell lol she has all the details :lol2:


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> yeps im a tiny gorilla lol
> 
> cool on getting the tickets too we used to do concerts too called reflections... lol
> 
> right well im off to bed cos im doped up on pain killers for mi toofy and have to be up in the morn
> 
> eileen if you wanna know more about my pm to you pm shell lol she has all the details :lol2:


pffft i didnt get a pm


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> pffft i didnt get a pm


 
Ladies like secrets:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeps im a tiny gorilla lol
> 
> cool on getting the tickets too we used to do concerts too called reflections... lol
> 
> right well im off to bed cos im doped up on pain killers for mi toofy and have to be up in the morn
> 
> eileen if you wanna know more about my pm to you pm shell lol she has all the details :lol2:


 
Night hun, I was going to ring you but will do it tomorrow


----------



## Emmaj

if ya calling lol do it now 

i can hold off for a bit longer have a cat comfy on my lap clyde..........is trying to catch the curser lol


----------



## Shell195

Just on the phone to my friend so wont be for a few minutes yet. If you want to go to bed go and I will ring you tomorrow about 7.30 tomorrow


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Just on the phone to my friend so wont be for a few minutes yet. If you want to go to bed go and I will ring you tomorrow about 7.30 tomorrow


 
tis okies im making a brew lol :lol2:


----------



## temerist

good morro kind wenches


----------



## Emmaj

morning ian hun 

how are you today ?


----------



## temerist

bit bored lol looking forward to getting home tomorrow now, missing the animals :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> bit bored lol looking forward to getting home tomorrow now, missing the animals :lol2:


awwwwwww i bet you are hun 

i have done school run, been to vets , cleaned litter trays and now im having a brew 

what an exciting morning so far hey :lol2:


----------



## temerist

im in abit of a pissed off mood today, been let down on 3 pups so now when i get home i need to sort them out


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> im in abit of a pissed off mood today, been let down on 3 pups so now when i get home i need to sort them out


 
Oh no hun which ups the tibs?


----------



## temerist

no the boerboels


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> no the boerboels


 
 hun 

Oooo so that means i can pop over with a suitcase and vanish one then :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## temerist

:lol2: may need a big suitcase to fit all 3 in lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> :lol2: may need a big suitcase to fit all 3 in lol




Oooo i was only planning on pinching the one :gasp:

but hey i can bring a bigger one if im pinching 3 :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## temerist

i hate advertsing dogs, its typical this is the first time with the boerboels we have had a litter bigger than the waiting list


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i hate advertsing dogs, its typical this is the first time with the boerboels we have had a litter bigger than the waiting list


 
told you ya wont have to im coming over with my suitcase :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## temerist

:lol2: I would actually pay good money to see someone attempting to run off with one of the pups whilst mum is still there :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> :lol2: I would actually pay good money to see someone attempting to run off with one of the pups whilst mum is still there :lol2:


hmmmm er...............well maybes have to rethink the pinching a pup stratorgy :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That's the worst part about going away (no matter for how short a time) is missing the critters. Gary and I are away Friday and Saturday this weekend and it'll be my first overnight without Diesel!!! *sobs* He's going to stay with his bestest buddy, Oz, and his parents. So I know for a fact he won't miss us in the slightest.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all:2thumb: I had a very disturbed night with one cat being sick on the bed:bash: and varying other things waking me up so I never got up until 10.50 :gasp: Now Im sat having a brew before I start the daily chores:bash: My youngest son has toothache too so am trying to get him an emergency appointment


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Morning all:2thumb: I had a very disturbed night with one cat being sick on the bed:bash: and varying other things waking me up so I never got up until 10.50 :gasp: Now Im sat having a brew before I start the daily chores:bash: My youngest son has toothache too so am trying to get him an emergency appointment


 
thats where im off laters  dentist 

they booked me todays emergancy appointment yest lol


----------



## temerist

just been told one of my mice at home has died  cant believe im not there

Rip mousie


----------



## Amalthea

Poor mousie  And poor Ian {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Emmaj

aww sorry ian  rip lil mousey


----------



## temerist

kinda puts a downer on the fact i am getting some new ones next week


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> kinda puts a downer on the fact i am getting some new ones next week


 
 (((hugs)))


----------



## Amalthea

That's hard part about keeping critters with such a short lifespan... 

What kind of meeces are you getting next week?  (and what kind have ya got?)


----------



## temerist

not sure what the ones are that ive got, just normal pet shop bought mice I think lol. but im getting some rumpwhites and a few others but not picked them yet


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely  I've got a black self rumpwhite doe here


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Lovely  I've got a black self rumpwhite doe here


what does black self rumpwhite mean? sorry im not up on all the different colours and names for them lol

also give me 2 seconds i have some pictures for you lol


----------



## temerist

Cloud (Father) Turkish Angora x Domestic Long Haired


















Aurora (Mother) Turkish Angora


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> Cloud (Father) Turkish Angora x Domestic Long Haired
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Aurora (Mother) Turkish Angora
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


wow they are stunning cats :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all! :lol2:

I've had Linden here (Charlie's owner) for coffee and lunch and have dropped her off at the local "driving awareness centre" to attend one of these courses you can opt for if you've been caught speeding.

Now I'm packaging up a couple of knitted dogs coats to post off, got to walk the dog and then got to pick her up at about 3:45-4:00 and we're going to a local pub for a late lunch/early tea.

Ian, so sorry to hear about your pups being cancelled - it's always a worry advertising puppies/kittens cos of the eedjits you get replying! :roll:

And sorry to hear about your mouse! Poor little critter! :sad:

Eeh, Shell, I was up before you!!! :gasp: I couldn't get to sleep at all last night, even though I was knackered! Still watching the clock at 1:00am I was! :bash:

Thanks for the photos of Dennis - I've sent them in to the Knit Factor lol2 with the story of why I made the jumper - I'm hoping that Dennis will charm them into choosing it!


----------



## Amalthea

Black self rumpwhite means that she is black (without any tan on her belly) and has a white butt. Almost like a white mouse was dipped head first into black paint 

Cloud and Aurora are both stunning!!!!! OMG I can't want!!! I am not the most patient of people at the best of times! I don't know how I am going to manage the several months until my kitten is ready!!!


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Black self rumpwhite means that she is black (without any tan on her belly) and has a white butt. Almost like a white mouse was dipped head first into black paint
> 
> Cloud and Aurora are both stunning!!!!! OMG I can't want!!! I am not the most patient of people at the best of times! I don't know how I am going to manage the several months until my kitten is ready!!!


or a black mouse thats had its arse dipped in tipex :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That, too!!!


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon people. I couldnt get Chris a dentist appointment so he is dosed up on pain killers and the house stinks of Clove oil. Hes on nights tonight so he can got to the walk in centre tomorrow evening(if he can cope until then) I woke up in the night and wondered what I had my fingers in so put the light on to find a cat had thrown up on the pillows and bottom sheet:bash: I then changed the bed(3.00 am) and Dennis and Harley were trying to help me:bash: I then woke when Chris came in at 6.15 then again when Steve came in at 6.40(he dropped friends off home) then again at 7.30 when my eldest sons BT home hub thing arrived.
I cant say it was the best nights sleep considering I never got to sleep until 2.45:whip:


----------



## Shell195

Ian sorry about your little mouse 
Those cats are stunning and the kittens are a replica of them, no wonder Jen is excited:2thumb:

Jen, have you broke the news to Gary yet:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

my daughter has now just noticed i had an ulteria motive for visiting, just been to pick up some rescue pups lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> my daughter has now just noticed i had an ulteria motive for visiting, just been to pick up some rescue pups lol


 
What did you pick up then??


----------



## temerist

will tell you on msn :whistling2: lol


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen, have you broke the news to Gary yet:whistling2:


 
Nope. Don't think I'm gonna either :whistling2:

Ian, you can't just say you picked up some rescue pups and then not elaborate!!


----------



## freekygeeky

im not on here much but im still videoing and takign pics of my cats!

now i have NO IDEA what was on tv .. lol
zingi has been changing recently.. he never spooek to people and was scare dof everythign that moved, recently he has become alot mor ebold even beating up simba (which no one does) its rathe rfunny simba wasnt expecting this at all, look how pleased zingi is when he looks at teh camera.


here is only there for the first few secs but i coudlnt cut the film, lol.. i excpected to see a bird or a plane... no its SCOOBY


i havea serious cold, and i WANT TO STEAL him... lol Lewis (my OH's) cat


scooby and tom curled up asleep last night and simba hunting me


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> will tell you on msn :whistling2: lol


Now Ian - you cannot make public statements like that :bash:

Not all of us are on msn (or want to be I should say!) so now you're gonna have to pm me and tell me what you got! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

My face is still numb  from 2.45 this aftys


----------



## temerist

my daughter has realised now why she is having kittens and not puppies :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Kittens are much easier, that's for damned sure!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I am really excited for this weekend now, cuz we get to bring Diesel with us!!!  We found a B&B that accepts dogs not far from where the expo thingy is gonna be held and they are happy for us to leave Diesel there for a couple hours at a time while we go see Spike (*swoons*). So we get to have a proper family holiday!!  It's not far from the beach, so we can take him to have a good run, as well


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Kittens are much easier, that's for damned sure!!!


 
depends what sort of kittens they are :roll::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I am really excited for this weekend now, cuz we get to bring Diesel with us!!!  We found a B&B that accepts dogs not far from where the expo thingy is gonna be held and they are happy for us to leave Diesel there for a couple hours at a time while we go see Spike (*swoons*). So we get to have a proper family holiday!!  It's not far from the beach, so we can take him to have a good run, as well


 
awwwwww wow jen thats so cool hun :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I suppose so, Emma!!

And I know, huh!!  Dead excited now!  I was a bit upset about leaving the mutt behind (even though he was gonna be staying with one of my best friends who just happens to be the "Mommy" of Diesel's bestest buddy).


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I suppose so, Emma!!
> 
> And I know, huh!!  Dead excited now!  I was a bit upset about leaving the mutt behind (even though he was gonna be staying with one of my best friends who just happens to be the "Mommy" of Diesel's bestest buddy).


 
awww but its so much nicer than he can go with you though :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am really excited for this weekend now, cuz we get to bring Diesel with us!!!  We found a B&B that accepts dogs not far from where the expo thingy is gonna be held and they are happy for us to leave Diesel there for a couple hours at a time while we go see Spike (*swoons*). So we get to have a proper family holiday!!  It's not far from the beach, so we can take him to have a good run, as well


I agree Jen - it's so much nicer to take him with you!

I've always taken my dogs everywhere with me.


----------



## Emmaj

trying to drink is a nightmare im dribbling everywhere


----------



## Shell195

Im now back from the emergency dentist with Chris who ended up having his tooth out. This now means Ive done none of the things I have always done before I sit down for the evening:bash: Kids certainly dont get any easier with age:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im now back from the emergency dentist with Chris who ended up having his tooth out. This now means Ive done none of the things I have always done before I sit down for the evening:bash: Kids certainly dont get any easier with age:lol2:


 
eeeeeeeks he lost his 

mines being saved she has removed the broken piece of tooth filed it all down stuck some pins in an put a white filling on i have to go back in a couple of weeks and be preped for a crown i didnt and she didnt want to pull it as its too far forward and would be noticeable when i smiled 

im feeling his pain i had to have 4 viles of the anasthetic before it numbed enough for her to do anything :gasp: thats why im still numb now


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell Emma! I was wondering how your mouth was still numb!

Shell - that's just the normal day when you're a mother! I'm a mother but thank God I don't have days like that any more! 

Time yours moved out eh???


----------



## Amalthea

Glad I am only Mom to furry children!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Emma! I was wondering how your mouth was still numb!
> 
> Shell - that's just the normal day when you're a mother! I'm a mother but thank God I don't have days like that any more!
> 
> Time yours moved out eh???


My eldest son moved out with a lot of persuasion:whistling2: My youngest son moved out then had to come home in a great hurry:gasp: and my daughter will never move out Im sure:bash:

Maybe I should move out instead:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Just off to catch up on things then I will be back:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Emma! I was wondering how your mouth was still numb!
> 
> Shell - that's just the normal day when you're a mother! I'm a mother but thank God I don't have days like that any more!
> 
> Time yours moved out eh???


 
i have the feeling back in my lips my cheek is still numb though


----------



## Amalthea

You don't want the feeling to return... That's when you discover you've been biting the hell outta yourself!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> You don't want the feeling to return... That's when you discover you've been biting the hell outta yourself!!


 
tell me about and and the 4 sites from the injection bruising as well as the sensitivity of her filing down my broken tooth under gum and the pins that were drilled in :gasp: OUCHIE!!!


----------



## Shell195

I think I need a drink:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

oooooooooo shall we get pissed again shell lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> oooooooooo shall we get pissed again shell lol


 
I can, you cant as you are left holding the baby:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Ouch pain 

im feeling it now the numbness has worn off


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Ouch pain
> 
> im feeling it now the numbness has worn off


 
You need more beer:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You need more beer:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i have tea lol 

just put fire on too i feel really cold even though the heating is on


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i have tea lol
> 
> just put fire on too i feel really cold even though the heating is on


 
It is a bit chilly here too


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It is a bit chilly here too


 
i have someone purring in my ear............:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i have someone purring in my ear............:gasp:


 

Mau Wau wau wauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Mau Wau wau wauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
yush thats the one :2thumb:


LOLOL angel has just chased clyde round the living room :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yush thats the one :2thumb:
> 
> 
> LOLOL angel has just chased clyde round the living room :2thumb::2thumb:


 
Tail hunting again:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Tail hunting again:lol2:


how did you guess lol 

she didnt catch him lol he ran like feck ha ha


----------



## Emmaj

i need to remember to ask eileen for a price for the necklace she has made and braclet too for my sis bday 

remind me please shell lol:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I think I need a drink:whistling2:


The kettle is always on the stove. You want tea or coffee?


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> The kettle is always on the stove. You want tea or coffee?


 
can i have a tea please pam :flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> can i have a tea please pam :flrt::flrt:


I'll get the teapot warmed up right away. You want a bit of cake with that? Or I baked a fresh batch of flapjacks this afternoon.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Glad I am only Mom to furry children!!!


It's much better! They don't answer back (at least they don't without any conviction!:lol, they more or less do as they're told and they appreciate what you do for them! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> My eldest son moved out with a lot of persuasion:whistling2: My youngest son moved out then had to come home in a great hurry:gasp: and my daughter will never move out Im sure:bash:
> 
> Maybe I should move out instead:lol2:


You might have to!



Emmaj said:


> i need to remember to ask eileen for a price for the necklace she has made and braclet too for my sis bday
> 
> remind me please shell lol:lol2:


I'm here and I've been reminded. I worked out the cost price of the necklace and put it on here, and I add £3 for my work (which I don't think is exorbitant cos it does take a long time to make this particular necklace compared to some and it has a lot more beads on it than normal. The bracelet I haven't worked out yet. I'll do it tomorrow and pm ya! :2thumb:

BTW sorry you're in so much pain!


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I'll get the teapot warmed up right away. You want a bit of cake with that? Or I baked a fresh batch of flapjacks this afternoon.


 
ooooooooooooo mmmmmmmmmmmmmm flappy jack please mmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> It's much better! They don't answer back (at least they don't without any conviction!:lol, they more or less do as they're told and they appreciate what you do for them! :2thumb:
> 
> You might have to!
> 
> I'm here and I've been reminded. I worked out the cost price of the necklace and put it on here, and I add £3 for my work (which I don't think is exorbitant cos it does take a long time to make this particular necklace compared to some and it has a lot more beads on it than normal. The bracelet I haven't worked out yet. I'll do it tomorrow and pm ya! :2thumb:
> 
> BTW sorry you're in so much pain!


 
thanks and thanks hun :lol2:

i have an audience watching me suck on my cheerios soaked in milk lol


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Are you sucking them to death?? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: Are you sucking them to death?? :lol2:


 
pretty much with a cat sucking my chin :gasp::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Maybe she's trying to help you?


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> The kettle is always on the stove. You want tea or coffee?


 

Tea please:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Maybe she's trying to help you?


 
i would say yups she deffo is she wants the milk i dribble :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Tea please:2thumb:


is it you that has your tea black ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> is it you that has your tea black ?


 

nooooooooooo I drink black coffee and strong tea


----------



## Amalthea

If I ever have tea, I don't have milk in it. I think that is a very strange British custom


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> nooooooooooo I drink black coffee and strong tea


ahhhhhhhh black coffee is what you had here 

i was close :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: only as you had no tea:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

I drink green tea and if I can't get that, then normal black tea, neither with milk, but I have milk in my coffee and when I make a latte it has to be a gingerbread one! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> If I ever have tea, I don't have milk in it. I think that is a very strange British custom


 
1st time i ever had ice tea was when i was 12 in america when we went with the guides 

and 

bubble gum ice cream too yummyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I drink green tea and if I can't get that, then normal black tea, neither with milk, but I have milk in my coffee and *when I make a latte it has to be a gingerbread one*! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> 1st time i ever had ice tea was when i was 12 in america when we went with the guides
> 
> and
> 
> bubble gum ice cream too yummyyyyyyyyyyyyy


I couldn't get away with the iced tea in America cos they all put sugar in it and it was so sweet


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I drink green tea and if I can't get that, then normal black tea, neither with milk, but I have milk in my coffee and when I make a latte it has to be a gingerbread one! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


ooooooooo sounds nice :mf_dribble:


and yeah true shell lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


>


I've just seen this!!! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I couldn't get away with the iced tea in America cos they all put sugar in it and it was so sweet


thats probs why i liked it lol 

i used to have like 3 sugars in my tea i now cant stand sugar in tea at all but still have 2 sugars in coffee lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just seen this!!! :bash:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I dont take sugar in anything


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I LOVE iced tea!!!! Whenever I go out when I'm home, that's what I have. With two sweeteners (no sugar or lemon). NUMMY!


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> ooooooooo sounds nice :mf_dribble:l


'Tis very nice Emma, if you like ginger flavouring, which I do! Next time your in Costa Coffee or Starbucks get one and try it! :2thumb:

I had a lush ginger pudding at the Sizzler pub with Linden this afternoon. It was like a moist gingerbread and it had ginger sauce inside it and it was covered in custard! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I dont take sugar in anything


Neither do I!! 

I'm sweet enough! :halo:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> 'Tis very nice Emma, if you like ginger flavouring, which I do! Next time your in Costa Coffee or Starbucks get one and try it! :2thumb:
> 
> I had a lush ginger pudding at the Sizzler pub with Linden this afternoon. It was like a moist gingerbread and it had ginger sauce inside it and it was covered in custard! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


 
That sounds really nice, I like ginger but not in a hot drink or in chocolate


----------



## feorag

Well if you have a Sizzling Pub near you - that's where to go! :2thumb:

and now I'm off to my bed - hope I can get to sleep reasonably quickly tonight!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well if you have a Sizzling Pub near you - that's where to go! :2thumb:
> 
> and now I'm off to my bed - hope I can get to sleep reasonably quickly tonight!


 

Night Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Nighty night, Eileen!! I'll be heading that way soon enough, too... Working tomorrow and Gary leaves for Scotland first thing in the morning, as well.

Am currently listening to the Avatar soundtrack  Have you all seen the movie?!? If not, you _MUST_ go!!!!! It's a truly amazing movie (I've seen it three times so far)!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nighty night, Eileen!! I'll be heading that way soon enough, too... Working tomorrow and Gary leaves for Scotland first thing in the morning, as well.
> 
> Am currently listening to the Avatar soundtrack  Have you all seen the movie?!? If not, you _MUST_ go!!!!! It's a truly amazing movie (I've seen it three times so far)!!!


 
Did you see it in 3D?? I havent seen it yet but want to.:2thumb:
I thought Gary wasnt going back to Scotland again:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... 3D each time we've seen it so far  I think the next time will be in 2D, though. You definitely need to go see it, Shell!! AMAZING!

He wasn't supposed to be, but his work (and the client this job is for) are pains in the butt!!! So, he's having to drive up there at stupid o'clock in the morning tomorrow, drive back Thursday evening, and then we are heading down to Winchelsea (I think it's called) at stupid o'clock Friday morning!!! I'm not a happy bunny.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yup... 3D each time we've seen it so far  I think the next time will be in 2D, though. You definitely need to go see it, Shell!! AMAZING!
> 
> He wasn't supposed to be, but his work (and the client this job is for) are pains in the butt!!! So, he's having to drive up there at stupid o'clock in the morning tomorrow, drive back Thursday evening, and then we are heading down to Winchelsea (I think it's called) at stupid o'clock Friday morning!!! I'm not a happy bunny.


 

We will eventually:lol2: Sounds like you have a busy time ahead of you


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Am currently listening to the Avatar soundtrack  Have you all seen the movie?!? If not, you _MUST_ go!!!!! It's a truly amazing movie (I've seen it three times so far)!!!


I've not seen it either. Barry isn't as much of a cinema enthusiast as I am. I was brought up on the cinema (cos I'm so old we didnt' have a telly until I was about 11!) where we went every Sunday night religiously - my mum, my brother and I (dad was at his second home - the pub!) We had about 6 cinemas in walking distance from where we lived, whereas Barry, being a country bumpkin in the middle of nowhere with no buses could never get to the cinema.

When I film comes out I really want to see I usually wait for all the 'hype' to die down a bit - I hate cinemas full to overflowing!


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here waiting for my mother to arrive as she is bringing TJ(neices 5 month old son) over so Sophie can mind him as they have Kev`s funeral today


----------



## feorag

:gasp: My God Shell is that the guy who was killed on NY Eve?? I must admit I thought that would have been ages ago!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: My God Shell is that the guy who was killed on NY Eve?? I must admit I thought that would have been ages ago!


 

Yes thats him Eileen they wouldnt release the body until all the tests were completed as they thought he could have had an underlying problem but as it turns out he didnt and the stab wound killed him. My niece has been visiting him all this time and went yesterday to see him for the last time.
His funeral is today and I believe that my niece is dressing in a Barbie princess type dress at his mothers request:gasp:

My parents have been and gone and Sophie has taken TJ out with her friend and her daughter. My nekkids were very funny and my Dad couldnt keep up with them as they explored the buggy, carseat and bags that came with the baby:lol2:
My mother brought some sandwiches with her but I had locked the dogs in the kitchen with the childgate on and went I went to get the butties Sadie had eaten 2 packets:gasp: I made some more and my mother never even noticed they were different:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

What a shame...  At least it's over now and he can be put to rest finally.

Eileen, can you send me pictures of your jewelry again?? My boss is thinking about having you make a few for the shop and we can take orders for you and then just add on a bit for the shop. Liek make it £5 deposit and then £10 on delivery or something like that.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG Shell I'm sorry but that sounds horrific - how do you start rebuilding a life when you're in limbo for a months?

:lol2: at the sandwich story!
Well I've come back from walking the dog and I'm steaming!!!:blowup:

As you know walking on a lead is still a constant fight with Skye, but he is slowly learning. When I have him on the longer lead and I'm letting him mooch about, I regularly call him back and tell him to heel and sit and he comes back right to my left side and sits in the perfect position and I'm so proud of him.

Left to his own devices when we first go out for a walk he is so excited he not only pulls ahead of me, but the nearer we get to the field the more excited he gets until by the time we're on the edge of it, he's actually skipping sideways because the halti is preventing him from pulling forward.

Anyway, I came out this afternoon to take him onto the field and it's literally a hundred yards from my house. So we set off and he's at heel, slowly getting further and further forward, as usual. So every time he ended up with his whole body in front of me, sometimes I turned around and walked in the other direction and sometimes I just stopped and said "Skye heel" and he came straight back instantly, to the extent that on a few occasions I said nothing - I just stopped and he gave his customary whine and rushed back to my side.

So I'm walking up onto the main road and stopping every 10 strides or so and he's coming back to heel without me pulling him or raising my voice and every time he comes back I'm gently praising him and he's doing his customary whinge. Eventually I reached the bus stop and there was a women waiting for the bus. I stopped him just at the bus stop because he was ahead and she looked at me, then at him shook her head and tut-tutted!

So I asked her what was the matter and she said "I have a dog and I would never treat mine like that" So I asked her what she meant and she said "what you are doing is cruel" :roll:

So I said she didn't know me and she didn't know the dog, so she couldn't know the circumstances of why I was trying to train him to walk properly on a lead. I explained that he was highly excitable and needed to learn how to behave properly on a lead and out in a public place and her answer was "well my westie (f*ckin' westie!) is highly excitable too and he's 7"

So I just looked at her and said there was a helluva difference between a westie and a GSD in terms of size and reputation and I expected my dogs to behave properly when they were out. I asked her if she had seen me hit the dog, had she heard me even raise my voice at the dog and her answer was "and does he get any fun in his life?" So I said yes, he gets plenty fun in his life and he will get it as soon as we reach that field (which we were standing on the edge of!), but before we get there he has to learn how to behave!

And I walked away with the parting shot that she shouldn't judge people she knows nothing about, as she obviously knows nothing about dogs!"

I was absolutely livid!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive just got back from the vets with Claude and Murphy. Claudes heart sounds really good but his eye lense has slipped so I need to watch it in case it turns Glaucomas then I will have to get drops to reduce the swelling. Murphy now has a Grade 1 heart murmur but is otherwise in good health and can continue his medication for epilepsy
It was snowing really heavily before:bash:
Im very proud of my dogs as most of them have never lived with babies and they were all so gentle around him:2thumb: Im off to Southport shortly to take TJ home to my sisters as his mum is staying over at her dead boyfriends mums


----------



## Amalthea

I would be pissed, too, Eileen!! Cheeky bitch!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: OMG Shell I'm sorry but that sounds horrific - how do you start rebuilding a life when you're in limbo for a months?
> 
> :lol2: at the sandwich story!
> Well I've come back from walking the dog and I'm steaming!!!:blowup:
> 
> As you know walking on a lead is still a constant fight with Skye, but he is slowly learning. When I have him on the longer lead and I'm letting him mooch about, I regularly call him back and tell him to heel and sit and he comes back right to my left side and sits in the perfect position and I'm so proud of him.
> 
> Left to his own devices when we first go out for a walk he is so excited he not only pulls ahead of me, but the nearer we get to the field the more excited he gets until by the time we're on the edge of it, he's actually skipping sideways because the halti is preventing him from pulling forward.
> 
> Anyway, I came out this afternoon to take him onto the field and it's literally a hundred yards from my house. So we set off and he's at heel, slowly getting further and further forward, as usual. So every time he ended up with his whole body in front of me, sometimes I turned around and walked in the other direction and sometimes I just stopped and said "Skye heel" and he came straight back instantly, to the extent that on a few occasions I said nothing - I just stopped and he gave his customary whine and rushed back to my side.
> 
> So I'm walking up onto the main road and stopping every 10 strides or so and he's coming back to heel without me pulling him or raising my voice and every time he comes back I'm gently praising him and he's doing his customary whinge. Eventually I reached the bus stop and there was a women waiting for the bus. I stopped him just at the bus stop because he was ahead and she looked at me, then at him shook her head and tut-tutted!
> 
> So I asked her what was the matter and she said "I have a dog and I would never treat mine like that" So I asked her what she meant and she said "what you are doing is cruel" :roll:
> 
> So I said she didn't know me and she didn't know the dog, so she couldn't know the circumstances of why I was trying to train him to walk properly on a lead. I explained that he was highly excitable and needed to learn how to behave properly on a lead and out in a public place and her answer was "well my westie (f*ckin' westie!) is highly excitable too and he's 7"
> 
> So I just looked at her and said there was a helluva difference between a westie and a GSD in terms of size and reputation and I expected my dogs to behave properly when they were out. I asked her if she had seen me hit the dog, had she heard me even raise my voice at the dog and her answer was "and does he get any fun in his life?" So I said yes, he gets plenty fun in his life and he will get it as soon as we reach that field (which we were standing on the edge of!), but before we get there he has to learn how to behave!
> 
> And I walked away with the parting shot that she shouldn't judge people she knows nothing about, as she obviously knows nothing about dogs!"
> 
> I was absolutely livid!!


 
:gasp: Stupid cow:bash: Do you think she may be a member on here:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Do you know Jen I wanted to deck the silly cow!! People like that make me so mad!

I remember years ago Tara, my Afghan Hound had just reared 9 pups and, as you know Afghans are skinny dogs when they're in the peak of health, so she was incredibly thin after rearing the puppies and a lot of her coat had dropped so you could see her ribs, but she still needed to have her walks!

So I was on the main high street were I lived with Iain in his big coach built pram and the 2 dogs (Jason, my labrador). I stopped at a shop to buy some stuff, slipped Jason's lead over the pram as always and tied Tara to a nearby drainpipe and went into the shop.

I was standing at the till waiting to be served when I heard two old biddies behind me talking obviously about Tara. Saying how disgraceful it was and she was obviously starved and her owner should be reported to the RSPCA for cruelty! 

So I turned around and said "excuse me, but that is my dog. She's an afghan hound so will never be fat, but she's just reared 9 puppies, so she has been anything but starved, she's been eating twice what she normally eats and if you knew anything about dogs you would know that!" 

They looked at each other a bit embarrassed and so then I asked them if they could see the well rounded labrador tied to the baby pram and when they said yes I said "well that's my dog too, would I starve one dog and feed the other? I don't think so". 

So that's twice someone who knows nowt has judged my treatment of my dogs and made me mad as hell!!!


Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Stupid cow:bash: Do you think she may be a member on here:whistling2:


:lol2:

Not sure whether that's good news about the dogs or not Shell :crazy: Good in a way I think for Claude's heart, but worrying about his eye and bad news for Murphy's heart, but good news for his general health.

Bit of a 2 edged sword methings!


----------



## Amalthea

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, can you send me pictures of your jewelry again?? My boss is thinking about having you make a few for the shop and we can take orders for you and then just add on a bit for the shop. Liek make it £5 deposit and then £10 on delivery or something like that.


 

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Ooh, Jen - you're a star!!!! Do you want to pm me your 'normal' e-mail addy and then I can send them directly there??


----------



## Amalthea

Sure  *goes to PM Eileen*


----------



## temerist

evening everyone, finally got home after being stuck in traffic for the last 4 hours, so good to see my babies again although bella has completely ignored me since i got home


----------



## Amalthea

I bet it's great to be home!!!


----------



## Emmaj

i have an achey mouth today but at least im not in pain like i was wahooo yay lol 

im in a fairly good mood today too :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just got back from dropping the baby off and have now got changed into something more comfortable and it feels wonderful:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Am strangely tired today... Even though I got a nice night's sleep last night. May head to bed soon.


----------



## Emmaj

clyde over heated my laptop last night lol thats why i vanished couldnt be bothered to boot it back up again so went to bed lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

can i post my weight loss pics in here? cos im so impressed n want you all to see?


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can i post my weight loss pics in here? cos im so impressed n want you all to see?


 
yeah please cat would be lovely to see


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

before 18 stone 3


now 15 stone 6.....taken tonight with my new dress!! yes no need to change your screen settings i said DRESS


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Stupid cow:bash: Do you think she may be a member on here:whistling2:


 
Eileen - I would be a tad peed off aswell. Glad you made your point.: victory: Saw how your Aberdeen trip went, glad you got home safely though.

You know what's really :censor:/hurt me is that I havn't heard from the producing/show yard where I kept Gwen at. Not a phone call, not a card to say how sorry they were at what happed.........:censor: ALL!!!!! It's like they have completely blanked the incident off and Gwen's existence has been swept underneath the carpet. Does this smack of guilt to you??? I don't know, I'm just so angry and hurt about it all............sighs.

Jules


----------



## Exotic Mad

can i join you in here? i don't have cats but decided i like them better than dogs after my big scarey dog spent all day biting me and has now started on my other dog :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> before
> [URL="http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs140.snc3/18757_450498155076_836100076_10904732_5961568_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> now.....taken tonight with my new dress!! yes no need to change your screen settings i said DRESS
> [URL="http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs160.snc3/18757_450498175076_836100076_10904734_3415736_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs160.snc3/18757_450498200076_836100076_10904735_6499943_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Blooming eck cat WOW 

thats a huge difference :2thumb::2thumb:

well done you hun :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

2 stone 11lb difference to be exact! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> can i join you in here? i don't have cats but decided i like them better than dogs after my big scarey dog spent all day biting me and has now started on my other dog :lol2:


 
i still think your lying its not possible from that pic you sent me of her :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> 2 stone 11lb difference to be exact! :flrt:


you look so different :gasp: you dont look like cat 


but you look blooming fantastic hun :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Cat you look fab, WELL DONE YOU :no1: I cant believe you have gone all girly:lol2: 

Jules thats awful, poor Gwen and poor you. (((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> i still think your lying its not possible from that pic you sent me of her :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


come down tomorrow and i'll set my big bad dog on you and if you don't squeal then i'll agree :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thanks shell, still got another 3stone 6 to lose though! nearly half way there x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> 2 stone 11lb difference to be exact! :flrt:


 
:gasp: Thats nearly 3 stone lighter


ETA How??????????????????


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks shell, still got another 3stone 6 to lose though! nearly half way there x


well you have done fantastically so far hun :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> come down tomorrow and i'll set my big bad dog on you and if you don't squeal then i'll agree :lol2:


LOL they are given puppy teeth to make people squeal with :lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Thats nearly 3 stone lighter
> 
> 
> ETA How??????????????????


through exercisin, and totally changin my diet habits, smaller portions, healthier food. cant remember when a bit of chocolate last passed my lips. on tablets from the doctor too but im thinkin about givin them up now im on a low fat diet cos i dont think i need them


----------



## Shell195

I want to see puppy pics :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I want to see puppy pics :flrt:


you will agree with me when you see puppy that there is noway she could be a devil :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I want to see puppy pics :flrt:


pics of my puppies shell? :whistling2:
well i dont mind but Ditta isnt right happy about it :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> pics of my puppies shell? :whistling2:
> well i dont mind but Ditta isnt right happy about it :mf_dribble:


 
Lowering the tone again I see:lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> LOL they are given puppy teeth to make people squeal with :lol2::lol2:


but they hurt so bad :blush:
i'm thinking of changing her name from ruby to brute or somethin whaddya think :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Lowering the tone again I see:lol2:


moi??? you're the one who asked!!


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> I want to see puppy pics :flrt:


sorry i'm s**t with technology. i'll send some to emma to post up. ooh ooh actually she has one


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> but they hurt so bad :blush:
> i'm thinking of changing her name from ruby to brute or somethin whaddya think :2thumb:


 
lol my uncle used to have a dog on the farm called brutus he was ace he smiled and did a muttley laugh when you said "brutus grin":lol2::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> you will agree with me when you see puppy that there is noway she could be a devil :2thumb::lol2:


but she is! honest. she's mahoosive and really mean :whistling2:

well mean anyway:lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> lol my uncle used to have a dog on the farm called brutus he was ace he smiled and did a muttley laugh when you said "brutus grin":lol2::lol2:


have you ever heard kevs mutley laugh? sshhh don't tell him i told you :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Cat!! Looking fantastic!!


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> sorry i'm s**t with technology. i'll send some to emma to post up. ooh ooh actually she has one


 
ya will have to send it again i emptied all my inbox yest :bash: as it was full


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> have you ever heard kevs mutley laugh? sshhh don't tell him i told you :whistling2:


 
yeah i think i have actually :lol2:

is anyone else having probs with googlemail?

mines been playin up last couple of days:devil:


----------



## Shell195

It must be a yorkshire thing as Emma has a brilliant mutley laugh too:no1:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> moi??? you're the one who asked!!


 
Noooooooooooooooo you are the one who presumed I was asking you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It must be a yorkshire thing as Emma has a brilliant mutley laugh too:no1:


 
lolol :whistling2: i didnt just do it then when i read that either :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lolol :whistling2: i didnt just do it then when i read that either :whistling2::lol2:


 
pmsl just thinking about it:lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> ya will have to send it again i emptied all my inbox yest :bash: as it was full


you deleted the picture of my lovely pup :gasp: will blue tooth a load to ya tomorrow if you come down but will send you one now to put up :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> pmsl just thinking about it:lol2:


LOLOL stop making me do it :devil::lol2::lol2:



Exotic Mad said:


> you deleted the picture of my lovely pup :gasp: will blue tooth a load to ya tomorrow if you come down but will send you one now to put up :flrt:


i didnt mean to i hit delete all by accident :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOLOL stop making me do it :devil::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt mean to i hit delete all by accident :gasp:


 
Utter tosh, you pressed delete then did ya muttley laugh, I know these things :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Utter tosh, you pressed delete then did ya muttley laugh, I know these things :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oooo give up woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

yum just ate my shepherds pie and wondering do i really need that second portion :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

did you get the piccie em?


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo will have a looksie hang on :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> before 18 stone 3
> [URL="http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs140.snc3/18757_450498155076_836100076_10904732_5961568_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> now 15 stone 6.....taken tonight with my new dress!! yes no need to change your screen settings i said DRESS
> [URL="http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs160.snc3/18757_450498175076_836100076_10904734_3415736_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs160.snc3/18757_450498200076_836100076_10904735_6499943_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Bloody hell Cat you're looking great! :2thumb: I'm sure you've lost a bit more since the last photos I saw! Did you get my pm about the dragon bead??



Basilbrush said:


> Eileen - I would be a tad peed off aswell. Glad you made your point.: victory: Saw how your Aberdeen trip went, glad you got home safely though.
> 
> You know what's really :censor:/hurt me is that I havn't heard from the producing/show yard where I kept Gwen at. Not a phone call, not a card to say how sorry they were at what happed.........:censor: ALL!!!!! It's like they have completely blanked the incident off and Gwen's existence has been swept underneath the carpet. Does this smack of guilt to you??? I don't know, I'm just so angry and hurt about it all............sighs.
> 
> Jules


Totally agree with you Julie! I think they didn't do the job they were being paid for and I'm sure they're feeling guilty at their neglect!



Emmaj said:


> is anyone else having probs with googlemail?
> 
> mines been playin up last couple of days:devil:


I'm not having a problem with googlemail, but photobucket videos are driving me mad. Every time I follow a link from here to loook at a Photobucket video it just freezes my computer and it's driving me mad! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

yupos got your pic hun


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> yupos got your pic hun


hurry up then so everyone can say my meanie dog :gasp:


----------



## temerist

evening wenches


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Cat you're looking great! :2thumb: I'm sure you've lost a bit more since the last photos I saw! Did you get my pm about the dragon bead??
> 
> :bash:


i have lost more hun! ive lost about 9lb since the last pics you saw

yeah i got the message just forgot to reply, goun bed now so will send now before xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Has my kitten arrived yet?  (just ignore me, Ian... I am impatient and really very tired, so kinda goofy tonight) How's you?  Gotten to check on all the critters now?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Cat you're looking great! :2thumb: I'm sure you've lost a bit more since the last photos I saw! Did you get my pm about the dragon bead??
> 
> Totally agree with you Julie! I think they didn't do the job they were being paid for and I'm sure they're feeling guilty at their neglect!
> 
> I'm not having a problem with googlemail, but photobucket videos are driving me mad. Every time I follow a link from here to loook at a Photobucket video it just freezes my computer and it's driving me mad! :bash:


yups im having that problem too 

think my puter just hates me really lol 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr im not in as happy a mood now :devil:


----------



## temerist

yes finished greeting all the animals lol had lots of puppy kisses and being jumped on although bella still is ignoring me, she has gone upstairs and wont come down lol i think she has the arse with me lol


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* She _*is*_ female 

Think I am heading to bed....... Am pooped!!! Might take a nice hot chocolate and a book then snuggle up with Louis.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* She _*is*_ female
> 
> Think I am heading to bed....... Am pooped!!! Might take a nice hot chocolate and a book then snuggle up with Louis.


 
Night hun speak tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

My 2 boarding Syrian hamsters Binky & Steve are going home tomorrow. Their owner is a volunteer at the sanctuary and she had to rush out to Dubai in between christmas and new year as her mum was taken ill, so Ive had them since then. She used to keep them in one cage:gasp: I told her I would mind them if she split them which she did. Very sweet Golden boys that never bite. Im going to miss them


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My 2 boarding Syrian hamsters Binky & Steve are going home tomorrow. Their owner is a volunteer at the sanctuary and she had to rush out to Dubai in between christmas and new year as her mum was taken ill, so Ive had them since then. She used to keep them in one cage:gasp: I told her I would mind them if she split them which she did. Very sweet Golden boys that never bite. Im going to miss them


 
2 less cages to clean out though :2thumb:

you will have to get a couple then you wont miss them as much :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> 2 less cages to clean out though :2thumb:
> 
> you will have to get a couple then you wont miss them as much :2thumb:


 
I wont miss them that much:lol2: If I was getting anything it would be a Duprassi:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I wont miss them that much:lol2: If I was getting anything it would be a Duprassi:flrt:


yus they are ever so cute 

was just rounding kaimi up he is being a pest :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo shell i haves news for you too :2thumb:

will tell you if i speak to ya :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Oooo shell i haves news for you too :2thumb:
> 
> will tell you if i speak to ya :lol2:


 
You have a pm:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You have a pm:whistling2:


yes you have a reply : victory::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im gonna have an early night as I am knackered and am up early tomorrow as Im at the sanctuary so once my friend has rang Im off to bed I think.
Steve is off tonight but Ive hardly seen him today :bash:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> yups im having that problem too
> 
> think my puter just hates me really lol


I knew you were having that problem Emma - i wonder if it's just us??? If first happened when I tried to watch that one Shell uploaded, when we both ended up with frozen computers, but I tried to watch Gina's and another link from someone else's post on another thread and my computer just froze again, so I'm not taking any more links to Photobucket! You Tube works fine, but not Photobucket.


Shell195 said:


> I wont miss them that much:lol2: If I was getting anything it would be a Duprassi:flrt:


I'd love a Duprasi too Shell.

Truth is I'd like loads of things like that cos I have an obsession about little furry critters! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im gonna have an early night as I am knackered and am up early tomorrow as Im at the sanctuary so once my friend has rang Im off to bed I think.
> Steve is off tonight but Ive hardly seen him today :bash:


 
yeah im in need of an early one too im still trying to catch up from panto and the late nights aint doing me no good lol 

i used to be in bed for 10.30pm before not now lol


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I knew you were having that problem Emma - i wonder if it's just us??? If first happened when I tried to watch that one Shell uploaded, when we both ended up with frozen computers, but I tried to watch Gina's and another link from someone else's post on another thread and my computer just froze again, so I'm not taking any more links to Photobucket! You Tube works fine, but not Photobucket.
> I'd love a Duprasi too Shell.
> 
> Truth is I'd like loads of things like that cos I have an obsession about little furry critters! :roll:


 
yeah thats when it 1st happened with me too eileen and then one of ginas 

the last vids gina put up i never even attempted as i knew what would happen if i did


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> yeah im in need of an early one too im still trying to catch up from panto and the late nights aint doing me no good lol
> 
> i used to be in bed for 10.30pm before not now lol


Me too.

I've got childy minding tomorrow so an earlier start for me!


----------



## Shell195

Duprassi are such sweet little things:flrt:Nothing more for me until my Chin is 100% mended then I may think about getting one, who knows:lol2: Got my vet bill today and I usually just pay it but today I studied it. Claudes meds cost me £35 a month, Murphs, £25 every 2 months, Bambis £16 a month and Josh who spent the night at the vets, had 5 injections, a bloodtest and a course of Synulox cost £47. I just thought I would share that bit of useless information with you:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Me too.
> 
> I've got childy minding tomorrow so an earlier start for me!


 
oooo eileen i need to pm you my news too :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Duprassi are such sweet little things:flrt:Nothing more for me until my Chin is 100% mended then I may think about getting one, who knows:lol2: Got my vet bill today and I usually just pay it but today I studied it. Claudes meds cost me £35 a month, Murphs, £25 every 2 months, Bambis £16 a month and Josh who spent the night at the vets, had 5 injections, a bloodtest and a course of Synulox cost £47. I just thought I would share that bit of useless information with you:lol2:


I know the more you've got the more you'll pay the vet, but I'm really enjoying having a few less animals and paying a lot less vet bills!



Emmaj said:


> oooo eileen i need to pm you my news too :flrt:


You'd better had and soon, cos I'm going to to bed in a minute!

Oh wait! I have a notification - it might be you! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Duprassi are such sweet little things:flrt:Nothing more for me until my Chin is 100% mended then I may think about getting one, who knows:lol2: Got my vet bill today and I usually just pay it but today I studied it. Claudes meds cost me £35 a month, Murphs, £25 every 2 months, Bambis £16 a month and Josh who spent the night at the vets, had 5 injections, a bloodtest and a course of Synulox cost £47. I just thought I would share that bit of useless information with you:lol2:


they cost as much as kids do, do animals :lol2:



feorag said:


> I know the more you've got the more you'll pay the vet, but I'm really enjoying having a few less animals and paying a lot less vet bills!
> 
> You'd better had and soon, cos I'm going to to bed in a minute!
> 
> Oh wait! I have a notification - it might be you! :lol2:


aye that will have been me lol


----------



## Emmaj

right im going to bed i is pooped 

nighty night all :flrt::flrt:


----------



## puddin

*New to cat thread!!!*

Hi I just came across this cat thread, thought I would post this picture of my cat called Fufu, she is 3 years old now.
Her best friend other then me! is my bearded dragon :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

puddin said:


> Hi I just came across this cat thread, thought I would post this picture of my cat called Fufu, she is 3 years old now.
> Her best friend other then me! is my bearded dragon :lol2:


Fufu is lovely hun :flrt:

and welcome to cat chat :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Lovely cat - and lovely beardie! :2thumb: and welcome!!

Well I'm off childy minding in half an hour so must get on. Emma I'll check this thread in case you come back on after taking Lew to school and hopefully during the morning while I'm at work to see if you want a box for the jewellery, then I can post it off to you today. :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

:welcome: to the Random Wench Chat Thread


----------



## temerist

off to the vets now, chat to you all later <3


----------



## Amalthea

Morning!  am bored at work... 

Urgh!!! I don't know how I will SURVIVE this waiting for my kitten!!! I have never had to wait for an animal to be born before *lol* while we're waiting, name ideas would be welcome  something suited for my DREAM little boy, but nothing too obvious (like Snowy *gags*) 

OH!!! Ian, my wonderful hairdresser has been giving the ok for a kitten from his incredibly patient OH, so could ya put him down for a little boy, too? *flutters eyelashes*


----------



## feorag

You've got a long wait though Jen! They haven't mated yet have they??

I e-mailed you photos this morning by the way.


----------



## puddin

*My beautiful Fufu*

Thanks guys,

I would love another cat but I dont think Fu would accept!

I just adore her, posted some pics of her little & large!
Who could not refuse a face like this, & god does she know how to get round me too :lol2:


----------



## feorag

*Sad news!!!*

Sorry girls, but I've had an e-mail from Helen (Leggy) this morning:

"Can you let them on cat chat know i lost my baby on sunday. I woke up bleeding and the scan showed the heart had stopped.My hubby is still online if any one needs me but im going to have some time out "

So sad!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Sorry girls, but I've had an e-mail from Helen (Leggy) this morning:
> 
> "Can you let them on cat chat know i lost my baby on sunday. I woke up bleeding and the scan showed the heart had stopped.My hubby is still online if any one needs me but im going to have some time out "
> 
> So sad!


sh*t


----------



## puddin

Oh :censor: what sad news. 
I am new on here but sending lots of love to you & your husband during this sad time. :sad: xxxx


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Sorry girls, but I've had an e-mail from Helen (Leggy) this morning:
> 
> "Can you let them on cat chat know i lost my baby on sunday. I woke up bleeding and the scan showed the heart had stopped.My hubby is still online if any one needs me but im going to have some time out "
> 
> So sad!


that is awful news, send her our love and support


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no  Send our love...


----------



## Shell195

Just came on to say good evening then read the post Eileen made 
That is so sad, send my heartfelt sympathy to Leggy and her family


----------



## Emmaj

awwwwwww no thats such sad news 


why do i call leggy Ali ? i was sure she was called Ali hmmm okies i really am rubbish with names :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwww no thats such sad news
> 
> 
> why do i call leggy Ali ? i was sure she was called Ali hmmm okies i really am rubbish with names :gasp:


 
Hello you


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hello you


 
hey you 

my run came today


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hey you
> 
> my run came today


 
So you are all ready then:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> So you are all ready then:whistling2:


 
yes its all starting so i knows its a definate............kaimi has been battered lol and i nearly got a nip :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yes its all starting so i knows its a definate............kaimi has been battered lol and i nearly got a nip :gasp::lol2:


The transformation has begun:gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Sorry girls, but I've had an e-mail from Helen (Leggy) this morning:
> 
> "Can you let them on cat chat know i lost my baby on sunday. I woke up bleeding and the scan showed the heart had stopped.My hubby is still online if any one needs me but im going to have some time out "
> 
> So sad!



Oh god that's terrible my condolences to Helen & her family


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The transformation has begun:gasp:


yups its bloomin well has :lol2:

im on the look out for another run..........gonna need one for luds............


----------



## ashley

Eileen, do you have a site for your bracelets and necklaces? Do you think they would be a good present for my bridesmaids?

I'd best give an update on the kittens seeing as it's cat chat :lol2: Elmo the boy is a little clown and so cuddly, he's constantly 'talking' to me too. Baby Kitty has really taken to him and they cuddle up together and wash eachother, it's really sweet! 

Missy is coming round and isn't so hissy at everyone. She's so intelligent and is currently lying on the back of the sofa stroking my head and purring!

They are both little gannets, and so playful! The blinds are ruined, my legs resemble a scratch post and my bonsai trees have no leaves left but it's great having normal happy healthy kittens after Meep! They've fitted into our household so well it's like they've always been here :flrt:


I'm new to this thread so I don't know you Leggy but so sorry to hear your bad news


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Eileen, do you have a site for your bracelets and necklaces? Do you think they would be a good present for my bridesmaids?
> 
> I'd best give an update on the kittens seeing as it's cat chat :lol2: Elmo the boy is a little clown and so cuddly, he's constantly 'talking' to me too. Baby Kitty has really taken to him and they cuddle up together and wash eachother, it's really sweet!
> 
> Missy is coming round and isn't so hissy at everyone. She's so intelligent and is currently lying on the back of the sofa stroking my head and purring!
> 
> They are both little gannets, and so playful! The blinds are ruined, my legs resemble a scratch post and my bonsai trees have no leaves left but it's great having normal happy healthy kittens after Meep! They've fitted into our household so well it's like they've always been here :flrt:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this thread so I don't know you Leggy but so sorry to hear your bad news


 
Ooooo they would be fantastic pressies:flrt::flrt:

eileen has made mine for my sisters 30th birthday 

she loves her dress jewellry and when i saw eileens pics i was like wow thats kates kinda thing :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Eileen, do you have a site for your bracelets and necklaces? Do you think they would be a good present for my bridesmaids?
> 
> I'd best give an update on the kittens seeing as it's cat chat :lol2: Elmo the boy is a little clown and so cuddly, he's constantly 'talking' to me too. Baby Kitty has really taken to him and they cuddle up together and wash eachother, it's really sweet!
> 
> Missy is coming round and isn't so hissy at everyone. She's so intelligent and is currently lying on the back of the sofa stroking my head and purring!
> 
> They are both little gannets, and so playful! The blinds are ruined, my legs resemble a scratch post and my bonsai trees have no leaves left but it's great having normal happy healthy kittens after Meep! They've fitted into our household so well it's like they've always been here :flrt:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this thread so I don't know you Leggy but so sorry to hear your bad news


 
ashley leggy has the brother to my 2 kittens he is a black an white boy called pingu:flrt:


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo they would be fantastic pressies:flrt::flrt:
> 
> eileen has made mine for my sisters 30th birthday
> 
> she loves her dress jewellry and when i saw eileens pics i was like wow thats kates kinda thing :flrt:


I thought it might be nice to get something a bit more personal but don't really know what they would like.



Emmaj said:


> ashley leggy has the brother to my 2 kittens he is a black an white boy called pingu:flrt:


Aww I love the name Pingu! I don't think I've seen your kittens either!


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> I thought it might be nice to get something a bit more personal but don't really know what they would like.
> 
> yeah thats why i asked eileen to make the necklace and braclet for my sis wanted to give her something personal for her 30th
> 
> 
> 
> Aww I love the name Pingu! I don't think I've seen your kittens either!


there are pics on the thread will put some up i have some that tara took on photo bucket :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bonnie an clyde 

bonnie is the blue/grey clyde the tabby an white


----------



## temerist

evening ladies


----------



## ashley

Oh wow, they are gorgeous! Clyde looks a little like Missy and Bonnie certainly lives up to her name! I wanted a grey and white kitty and got one that looks like a dairy cow :lol2: 

I think I'm off to bed soon, the lack of sleep is catching up with me!

Night x x


----------



## Shell195

Beautiful purring loonies :flrt:


----------



## temerist

temerist said:


> evening ladies


 
:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> evening ladies


<mutters to self> well he said 'ladies' so obviously that doesn't include me.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> <mutters to self> well he said 'ladies' so obviously that doesn't include me.


 
Or me:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

or me my alter ego is humphry the gorilla :gasp:

i have a waaaaaaah wooooooah waaaaaaaah waah wah waaaaaaaah in my ear at the mo :gasp:


----------



## temerist

sorry :lol2:

evening wenches


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> or me my alter ego is humphry the gorilla :gasp:
> 
> i have a waaaaaaah wooooooah waaaaaaaah waah wah waaaaaaaah in my ear at the mo :gasp:


 
:lol2: Was that an ambulance, police car or a fire engine:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Was that an ambulance, police car or a fire engine:whistling2:


nopes non of the above but as loud as :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> sorry :lol2:
> 
> evening wenches


Thats more like it:lol2: Good evening kind sir>>curtsies:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> sorry :lol2:
> 
> evening wenches


 
Aye capin:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> why do i call leggy Ali ? i was sure she was called Ali hmmm okies i really am rubbish with names :gasp:


Oh swear words! You're right Emma - I think her name is Ali - Helen is Evie isn't she? I think I may have got confuzzled - very easy when you get to my age! :lol2:


ashley5581755 said:


> Eileen, do you have a site for your bracelets and necklaces? Do you think they would be a good present for my bridesmaids?


I don't have a website Ashley - never thought about it to be honest - apart from showing them and selling some to my friends I haven't advertised or sold any. 

I'd be happy to make something for your bridesmaids if you had any ideas of what you'd like. I made necklaces like this for a girl I worked with's bridesmaids. She had them wearing red dresses and wanted the necklaces in the same shade of red.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Oh swear words! You're right Emma - I think her name is Ali - Helen is Evie isn't she? I think I may have got confuzzled - very easy when you get to my age! :lol2:
> I don't have a website Ashley - never thought about it to be honest - apart from showing them and selling some to my friends I haven't advertised or sold any.
> 
> I'd be happy to make something for your bridesmaids if you had any ideas of what you'd like. I made necklaces like this for a girl I worked with's bridesmaids. She had them wearing red dresses and wanted the necklaces in the same shade of red.
> 
> image


 
ahhhhhhhhh phew thank god as i have her in my phone as ali too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

I needs ear plugs :gasp:

i have odd waaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaah woooooah waaaaaas going off again 

them damn sirens :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ear plugs sound good:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ear plugs sound good:no1:


i have a kitty grand prix going on right now :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i have a kitty grand prix going on right now :gasp::lol2:


 
Mine are all fast asleep:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> ahhhhhhhhh phew thank god as i have her in my phone as ali too :lol2:


I'm useless with names you know!!! I'm not even sure if I ever knew what her name was until recently and she hasn't been on as much lately so I haven't talked to her.



Emmaj said:


> i have a kitty grand prix going on right now :gasp::lol2:


Lucky you!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Gary has recently gotten home, so Diesel is all goofy.


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Gary has recently gotten home, so Diesel is all goofy.


 Awwwww. "Daddy's home":flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Mine are all fast asleep:flrt:


mine should be lol 



Amalthea said:


> Gary has recently gotten home, so Diesel is all goofy.


 
awwwwwwww jen 


eileen nopes im having to duck every few secs to avoid head on collision :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

havoc an clyde are now bombing round the room chasing each other lol


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed as ive had a busy day. Steve is back on nights tomorrow so it will be back to normal:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading to bed... Gotta get up at stupid o'clock to start traveling down to Winchelsea for this expo thingy-ma-jig tomorrow!!!  Dunno if I'll be on much this weekend...


----------



## feorag

Well I was going to say have a great time, but I thought you'd have left and this would get lost in the mire of cr*p that we talk about over a few days, but I see your light is lit!! 

So have a lovely weekend at the expo-thingumajig and enjoy Diesel's company too! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

morning wenches :notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj

morning ian hun :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning both of you ! :lol:


----------



## temerist

had some awful news today, a close friend of mine has lost his farm


----------



## Emmaj

morning eileen 

 ian thats awful hun


----------



## feorag

Tis indeed. Was it the financial crisis or did he rent and has he been evicted?? Either way, that's really awful.


----------



## temerist

financial, i wish he had come to me for help, i didnt even know anything was wrong, his pride got in the way i think


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> financial, i wish he had come to me for help, i didnt even know anything was wrong, his pride got in the way i think


 
some people just wont be helped though ian like you say pride 

so sad that it had to come to him loosing his farm though


----------



## feorag

Emma's right, some people really don't know *how* to ask for help. They think that they can do it alone and sometimes they can't and by the time they realise that it's too late.


----------



## temerist

ive offered to take the animals but apparently people have already made a list of the animals he has on the farm, assuming they will be sold or auctioned off, we have moved his home pets though and his daughters horse


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Emma's right, some people really don't know *how* to ask for help. They think that they can do it alone and sometimes they can't and by the time they realise that it's too late.


 


temerist said:


> ive offered to take the animals but apparently people have already made a list of the animals he has on the farm, assuming they will be sold or auctioned off, we have moved his home pets though and his daughters horse


 
he is lucky they didnt list his home pets too 

yes with the livestock being part of the farm thats what will happen they will auction off and retreive what money they can from the sale of them


----------



## temerist

well his son has taken the 3 dogs but he wont be able to keep them but he will find them homes and the daughters horse is here at the moment as our the 3 cats lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> well his son has taken the 3 dogs but he wont be able to keep them but he will find them homes and the daughters horse is here at the moment as our the 3 cats lol


 
hey they will keep you busy though :lol2:


----------



## temerist

the cats wont be staying im just rehoming them for him, i wouldnt have minded the dogs though, they are stunning


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> the cats wont be staying im just rehoming them for him, i wouldnt have minded the dogs though, they are stunning


 
what dogs are they hun ? farm cats hee hee fiesty monkies?:lol2:


----------



## temerist

border collies, but the most gorgeous colours ive seen lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> border collies, but the most gorgeous colours ive seen lol


 
i do love collies though they are hard work lol 

the dog that just power naps and is ready for action all the time :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ian thats awful


----------



## Emmaj

morning shell :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning Shell. Ian surely they couldn't actually take family pets? Although I suppose they could argue that border collies are working dogs and so are part of the farm.


----------



## temerist

i dont think he could keep them now anyway, he is living with friends and his accomadation future is uncertain


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Morning Shell. Ian surely they couldn't actually take family pets? Although I suppose they could argue that border collies are working dogs and so are part of the farm.


 
yeps they can eileen anything that can be auctioned off and made money from they can take 

my sister had to sign her jack russel over to my aunty when she went for bankruptcy so they didnt take her


----------



## Emmaj

and that was just a normal bankruptcy due to marriage break up and her not being able to carry on paying for mortage and everything on her part time wage


----------



## Shell195

Ive known people go bankrupt but neither of them had their pets taken


----------



## temerist

i wasnt sure if it would include house pets, obviosuly the farm animals are considered assests but not the family pets. i really dont know how it works but I think the house pets were moved as a precaution


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> yeps they can eileen anything that can be auctioned off and made money from they can take
> 
> my sister had to sign her jack russel over to my aunty when she went for bankruptcy so they didnt take her


Good God - that's unbelievable?? The world's gone mad!!

I suppose a pedigree animal can be seen as having some value, but not non-pedigrees - who would be buying them???


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive known people go bankrupt but neither of them had their pets taken


 
i was speaking to a guy at that party the other week that we went to before the panto started 

and he is a bailiff court one..............i asked him about pets and he said yes they can take them if they think they can make money out of them at an auction or selling on

that was from a court appointed bailiff


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> i was speaking to a guy at that party the other week that we went to before the panto started
> 
> and he is a bailiff court one..............i asked him about pets and he said yes they can take them if they think they can make money out of them at an auction or selling on
> 
> that was from a court appointed bailiff


Well i think that's bloody disgraceful!!! Not everyone who becomes bankrupt does it through their own deliberate actions and to take away their pets to sell to any bloody person who fancies one is criminal!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well i think that's bloody disgraceful!!! Not everyone who becomes bankrupt does it through their own deliberate actions and to take away their pets to sell to any bloody person who fancies one is criminal!!!


 
yups i agree eileen 

i was being nosey when i asked and was pretty shocked by the reply he gave its not just bankruptcy is any debt they are sent out to claim 

its was a financial advisor that advised my sister to sign bella over to my aunty to be safe


----------



## Shell195

My Ex husband went bankrupt but they never even tried to take his 2 pedigree Bengals


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My Ex husband went bankrupt but they never even tried to take his 2 pedigree Bengals


Maybe they thought they were just boring, worthless spotty moggies! :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

i luffs me wenches:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Lol what you after ian :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Maybe they thought they were just boring, worthless spotty moggies! :whistling2:


 
:lol2: Maybe they should have taken them as I ended up helping him rehome them, stupid man



temerist said:


> i luffs me wenches:lol2:


We luffs you too............................................sometimes:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Maybe they thought they were just boring, worthless spotty moggies! :whistling2:


 
have to agree there as to anyone that dosnt know the breed.............they could quiet easily mistake them for moggys


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been chopping onions and ended up chopping my thumb:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Maybe they should have taken them as I ended up helping him rehome them, stupid man
> 
> 
> 
> We luffs you too............................................sometimes:flrt:


but at least with you helping they found good homes rather than being auctioned on to anyone 

tbh it really does confuse me as there was a thread not so long ago which a bailiff did post on stating they dont take peoples pets

but yet the conversation i had with that guy was quiet the opposite 

so im rather confused in it all tbh lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been chopping onions and ended up chopping my thumb:bash:


 
Ouchie i bet that stung like beggery as well


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Ouchie i bet that stung like beggery as well


 

Its sore and bled lots but being a woman Ive stuck it together with plasters and carried on as normal:whistling2:


ETA Its that mild here Ive got all the windows open and the 2 nekkids have been playing out


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo shell i need to ask you a favour laters too hun


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Oooo shell i need to ask you a favour laters too hun


 
pm me woman I cant wait until later :bash: You know how nosy I am:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Its sore and bled lots but being a woman Ive stuck it together with plasters and carried on as normal:whistling2:


LOL yeah i remember when i sliced my hand open chopping skunk food

wrapped it up in a tea towel finished the food chopping then went to A & E having it cleaned and glued :lol2:


i aint had an knife accidents lately chopping (dont really think i should have jynxed myself there) :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> pm me woman I cant wait until later :bash: You know how nosy I am:whistling2:


 
LOL :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

i have pm'd you shell will get your reply laters hun 

have to dash off now to pick lew up and then go get skunky fodder 

chat in a bit xxxx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been chopping onions and ended up chopping my thumb:bash:


:gasp: Ouch!



Shell195 said:


> Its sore and bled lots but being a woman Ive stuck it together with plasters and carried on as normal:whistling2:


Of course you did! That's what we women do!!



Shell195 said:


> ETA Its that mild here Ive got all the windows open and the 2 nekkids have been playing out


Well it's rained here all day and I'm not long back with Skye. We went out for an hour - it took us 15 minutes to get to the field about 100yds away, but I'm determined we are going to learn to walk to heel properly, so it was slow progress. Then we came back to the garage block and did a bit of heelwork, sit and stay (which he does effortlessly), 'cept I can't get him to come towards me sensibly and sit in front of me, cos he charges full speed ahead and crashes into me. Also did a bit of sit, lie, sit, but he has this godawful habit of just about screaming every time I tell him to 'down' and in the garage block it echoes like someone is torturing him! :roll:

Anyway we persevered, but I came home soaking wet, because every time I call him back to heel when he's on the leader and gets too far ahead he throws himself at my leg and ends up in the perfect position, which I'm truly grateful for, but my trouser leg was saturated by the time I got home and my leg underneath was like an icicle! :lol: I had a pair of grey jogging pants on and my right leg was mid-grey and the left leg was dark grey cos it was so wet! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Ouch!
> 
> Of course you did! That's what we women do!!
> 
> Well it's rained here all day and I'm not long back with Skye. We went out for an hour - it took us 15 minutes to get to the field about 100yds away, but I'm determined we are going to learn to walk to heel properly, so it was slow progress. Then we came back to the garage block and did a bit of heelwork, sit and stay (which he does effortlessly), 'cept I can't get him to come towards me sensibly and sit in front of me, cos he charges full speed ahead and crashes into me. Also did a bit of sit, lie, sit, but he has this godawful habit of just about screaming every time I tell him to 'down' and in the garage block it echoes like someone is torturing him! :roll:
> 
> Anyway we persevered, but I came home soaking wet, because every time I call him back to heel when he's on the leader and gets too far ahead he throws himself at my leg and ends up in the perfect position, which I'm truly grateful for, but my trouser leg was saturated by the time I got home and my leg underneath was like an icicle! :lol: I had a pair of grey jogging pants on and my right leg was mid-grey and the left leg was dark grey cos it was so wet! :lol2:


 
:lol2: The joys of a dedicated dog trainer:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

evening all


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> evening all


 
Evening Emma:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

i have just been shopping i hate bloody shopping grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i have just been shopping i hate bloody shopping grrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
I went shopping too, I seem to go shopping most days:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

once a week is even way too much for me :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I will give you a ring just after 9 if thats ok?


----------



## temerist

this forum is full of ****ing numpties

sorry rant over

evening all


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I will give you a ring just after 9 if thats ok?


yeah sure thats cool hun 



temerist said:


> this forum is full of ****ing numpties
> 
> sorry rant over
> 
> evening all


LOL i guess you mean the new pit bull thread thats started up :lol2:

evening ian :flrt:


----------



## temerist

what a tosser

evening ems


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> what a tosser
> 
> evening ems


 
ya learn to just switch off and ignore them after so many of the same arguments lol 

hows ya feeling this evening hun ?


----------



## temerist

im ok, just alittle stressed lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> im ok, just alittle stressed lol


i was before too shopping does that to me :devil::lol2:

im now calm and chilling :lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

im playing with puppies lol it calms me down lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i was before too shopping does that to me :devil::lol2:
> 
> im now calm and chilling :lol2::lol2:


 
With beer:whistling2:


Evening Ian hope you are chilling now:flrt: Ive already had my say on THAT thread:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> im playing with puppies lol it calms me down lol


 
yes im led to believe that its very calming for men to play with puppies :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> With beer:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Evening Ian hope you are chilling now:flrt: Ive already had my say on THAT thread:bash:


 
im just ignoring that thread :2thumb:

nopes not yet i have a cuppa cha at the mo 

but may have to have a cheeky can in a bit :mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yes im led to believe that its very calming for men to play with puppies :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
:gasp: You are lowering the tone without beer PMSL:lol2:


----------



## temerist

dont have to use euphemisms around me emma

i dont call it playing with my puppies

i just call it having a wank :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: You are lowering the tone without beer PMSL:lol2:


but that was so walked into lol 

couldnt miss out on that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> dont have to use euphemisms around me emma
> 
> i dont call it playing with my puppies
> 
> i just call it having a wank :whistling2:


:gasp: but i was genuinly meaning playing with cute fluffy puppies :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

*cough* liar *cough*


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> *cough* liar *cough*


 
well my bums not on fire :Na_Na_Na_Na: so i cant be :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: The joys of a dedicated dog trainer:no1:


:lol2: So true!!



temerist said:


> this forum is full of ****ing numpties
> 
> sorry rant over
> 
> evening all


:gasp: Ian!!! :bash: Bad language!!! :bash: I don't even know what that word means!!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

I really am in a heap and spitting my drink Im laughing that much

:gasp: Iannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: So true!!
> 
> :gasp: Ian!!! :bash: Bad language!!! :bash: I don't even know what that word means!!! :gasp:


 
Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen 

i thinks your necklace and braclet has arrived 

i have a pick up from post office card too fragile item too big for letter box 

picking it up in the morning :2thumb:

thank you hun :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

sorry :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I really am in a heap and spitting my drink Im laughing that much
> 
> :gasp: Iannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


 
i think mutleys gonna be out again tonight :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> sorry :blush:


hee hee :Na_Na_Na_Na: you gots told off:Na_Na_Na_Na:

*dose the daft dance singing ian got old off*

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> sorry :blush:


I should think so too:whistling2:



Emmaj said:


> i think mutleys gonna be out again tonight :whistling2::lol2:


Ians rude comment gave me a fit of the giggles:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I should think so too:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ians rude comment gave me a fit of the giggles:lol2:


 
I have no clue why but i was actually expecting it..........so it didnt come as much of a shock to me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

EMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> EMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> image


 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS iANNNNNNNNN

i donts see the pic


----------



## temerist

better?


----------



## Emmaj

Nopes still no pic lol


----------



## temerist

i give up lol


----------



## Emmaj

ha ha if it was rude then photo bucket usually deletes it not long after uploading it :lol2:


----------



## temerist

that may explain it then :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: you arent trying to post rude pics are you ian:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

me????????? never :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> me????????? never :whistling2:


 
Yes you:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

i wouldnt class them as particulary rude


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i wouldnt class them as particulary rude


 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ditta

hello


----------



## temerist

oooooo a new wenchie to play with

hello ditta


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> oooooo a new wenchie to play with
> 
> hello ditta


 im not new:bash: i am a wench tho:whistling2:
hello ian, nice to see you settled with your feet under the table:lol2:


----------



## temerist

your not just A wench, ur MY wench

mwahahahaha :lol2:


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> your not just A wench, ur MY wench
> 
> mwahahahaha :lol2:


 if you say so chappie:whip::whip::whip:


----------



## temerist

as you can probably tell i dont have much of a social life :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> as you can probably tell i dont have much of a social life :lol2:


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

and hello ditta hun


----------



## Shell195

Evening Ditta:2thumb: Poor Ian is trying so hard to collect a herd of wenches:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Evening Ditta:2thumb: Poor Ian is trying so hard to collect a herd of wenches:lol2:


is he allowed in here under the goverment rules of equality for the mentally ill:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> is he allowed in here under the goverment rules of equality for the mentally ill:whistling2:


 
Ermmmmmmmmmm yes I think so :crazy:


----------



## temerist

im not mental, just a little eccentric


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> im not mental, just a little eccentric


 
thats wat they all say:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> thats wat they all say:whistling2:


 
You can see why he fits in:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

im not mentally ill...............im just special :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im not mentally ill...............im just special :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

We already knew that:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> We already knew that:lol2:


 
:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> im playing with puppies lol it calms me down lol



You wants to come play with my puppies Ian?:mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> You wants to come play with my puppies Ian?:mf_dribble:


 
ha ha careful pam he will be there like a shot lol


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> You wants to come play with my puppies Ian?:mf_dribble:


 
Now thats an offer he cant refuse:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> You wants to come play with my puppies Ian?:mf_dribble:


*grabs coat and some viagra*

on way fenny :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *grabs coat and some viagra*
> 
> on way fenny :lol2:


Stop making me giggle, Im wasting my drink:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> *grabs coat and some viagra*
> 
> on way fenny :lol2:


 
LOLOL ya horny begger ya 

get in there lad go on do it for your country :no1:


----------



## ditta

quietly leaves this horny thread


----------



## temerist

hey i cant be held to blame when she offers it up on a platter


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> quietly leaves this horny thread


 
Come back Ditta we will control him:whip:


----------



## Emmaj

ditta said:


> quietly leaves this horny thread


 
Nooooooooooo please dont leave me alone with them :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hey i cant be held to blame when she offers it up on a platter


 


So you are brave as well as horny:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> hey i cant be held to blame when she offers it up on a platter


was it a silver platter ???


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> *grabs coat and some viagra*
> 
> on way fenny :lol2:


What do my puppies want with Viagra??? Bring some drontal instead. That'll be much more useful :lol2:
Plus, real men don't wear coats. They go out in midwinter wearing nothing more than a short sleeved teeshirt and goosepimples.:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Come back Ditta we will control him:whip:


 take him off viagra and put him on bromide shell, he be better for it:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> What do my puppies want with Viagra??? Bring some drontal instead. That'll be much more useful :lol2:
> Plus, real men don't wear coats. They go out in midwinter wearing nothing more than a short sleeved teeshirt and goosepimples.:whistling2:


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL pam i love you 

that made me and shell giggle as i read it out to her :no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> was it a silver platter ???


nope platinum



fenwoman said:


> What do my puppies want with Viagra??? Bring some drontal instead. That'll be much more useful :lol2:
> Plus, real men don't wear coats. They go out in midwinter wearing nothing more than a short sleeved teeshirt and goosepimples.:whistling2:


i am a REAL man thank you :bash:

im rugged and manly


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> nope platinum
> 
> 
> 
> i am a REAL man thank you :bash:
> 
> im rugged and manly


Ive seen the proof:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive seen the proof:lol2:


and im with shell cos i 100% trust her :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> What do my puppies want with Viagra??? Bring some drontal instead. That'll be much more useful :lol2:
> Plus, real men don't wear coats. They go out in midwinter wearing nothing more than a short sleeved teeshirt and goosepimples.:whistling2:


 
You had me snorting down the phone:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Ive seen the proof:lol2:


yes thats a point shell has seen me, im a handsome devil too :devil::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> yes thats a point shell has seen me, im a handsome devil too :devil::lol2:


i think we all need proof now you have stated that :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
> 
> i thinks your necklace and braclet has arrived
> 
> i have a pick up from post office card too fragile item too big for letter box
> 
> picking it up in the morning :2thumb:
> 
> thank you hun :flrt::flrt::flrt:


That'll be it. 

Of course it isn't fragile as such, but I writed fragile in big letters on both sides so they wouldn't hoy it around a lot! :grin1:



ditta said:


> hello


That's a very little hello Ditta! Are you trying to keep a low profile??

Shell, I've just finished the 'jazzy' jumper you asked me to knit for Dennis if you want it??? Not a problem if you don't - I'll put it on ebay. The checks are actually a light shade of green but the flash has bounced it and made it look white.


----------



## temerist

i think cyenne wants a kitty jumper too


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That'll be it.
> 
> Of course it isn't fragile as such, but I writed fragile in big letters on both sides so they wouldn't hoy it around a lot! :grin1:
> 
> That's a very little hello Ditta! Are you trying to keep a low profile??
> 
> Shell, I've just finished the 'jazzy' jumper you asked me to knit for Dennis if you want it??? Not a problem if you don't - I'll put it on ebay. The checks are actually a light shade of green but the flash has bounced it and made it look white.
> 
> 
> image image


 
Excellent, Dennis sends his approval:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i think cyenne wants a kitty jumper too


 
Every nekkid deserves a handcrafted jumper off Eileen:no1:


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell this thread is going mad tonight!!! I've just realised that by the time I typed my last reply (interrupted by watching Opera Star on playback!) you lot had typed 2 pages that I totally missed! :bash:



Emmaj said:


> LOLOL ya horny begger ya
> 
> get in there lad go on do it for your country :no1:


What? Do Pam for his country - what bloody good would that do the country!!! :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> Plus, real men don't wear coats. They go out in midwinter wearing nothing more than a short sleeved teeshirt and goosepimples.:whistling2:


Yup! True! We see it in Newcastle every night in -5oC!!



temerist said:


> i think cyenne wants a kitty jumper too


If she wants one she can have one, just let me have her measurments and I don't mean 36-24-36!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Bloody hell this thread is going mad tonight!!! I've just realised that by the time I typed my last reply (interrupted by watching Opera Star on playback!) you lot had typed 2 pages that I totally missed! :bash:
> 
> What? Do Pam for his country - what bloody good would that do the country!!! :lol2:
> 
> Yup! True! We see it in Newcastle every night in -5oC!!
> 
> If she wants one she can have one, just let me have her measurments and I don't mean 36-24-36!


 
have you not seen greece 2 lol 

lets do it for our country the red white and the blue..............its not alot to ask of us our parents will approve


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> You had me snorting down the phone:lol2:


 really? Well you aren't doing it right then. I've seen it on telly. You need a bit of glass and a rolled up ten pound note.:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> really? Well you aren't doing it right then. I've seen it on telly. You need a bit of glass and a rolled up ten pound note.:whistling2:


you`ve been talking to frank havent you :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> What? Do Pam for his country - what bloody good would that do the country!!! :lol2:



Well I could lie back and think of England, and the power of positive thought can be quite beneficial.
and BTW, look at the video I made a week or so back.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS-JZVkx_CA
totally unconnected with animals at all, unless you count the ducks and Chalky asleep on the seat beside me, completely unaware of the drama unfolding and the chnace he might get his little hairy toes wet.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> really? Well you aren't doing it right then. I've seen it on telly. You need a bit of glass and a rolled up ten pound note.:whistling2:


 
PMSL:lol2:


----------



## ashley

fenwoman said:


> Well I could lie back and think of England, and the power of positive thought can be quite beneficial.
> and BTW, look at the video I made a week or so back.
> YouTube - welneydrive.ASF
> totally unconnected with animals at all, unless you count the ducks and Chalky asleep on the seat beside me, completely unaware of the drama unfolding and the chnace he might get his little hairy toes wet.


 
You don't sound like I thought you would!

Evening everyone!

All the snow's nearly gone! Yay!


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Well I could lie back and think of England, and the power of positive thought can be quite beneficial.
> and BTW, look at the video I made a week or so back.
> YouTube - welneydrive.ASF
> totally unconnected with animals at all, unless you count the ducks and Chalky asleep on the seat beside me, completely unaware of the drama unfolding and the chnace he might get his little hairy toes wet.


 
The big thaw I presume as I watched it with no sound:blush:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> The big thaw I presume as I watched it with no sound:blush:


 No, Welney is a huge flood plain. It's flooded 4 months out of the year. When it's dry, it's lush water meadow and rich grazing. The causway is often impassable even to 4X4's etc and depth markers at the side of the road indicate how deep it is. Can be up to 2 metres underwater lol. It's a beautiful place though and Welney Wildfowl centre is situated there.
I took this before I set off across the causeway and stood chatting to a family on the bridge. What appears to be a big lake is not a lake at all, it's flooded fens. It's how the fens looked before they got drained way back in the 1600's.
I love my fens and flooded Welney takes my breath away. Seen at dusk with nothing but the sound of water lapping, it's spooky though.
YouTube - welney.ASF


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> No, Welney is a huge flood plain. It's flooded 4 months out of the year. When it's dry, it's lush water meadow and rich grazing. The causway is often impassable even to 4X4's etc and depth markers at the side of the road indicate how deep it is. Can be up to 2 metres underwater lol. It's a beautiful place though and Welney Wildfowl centre is situated there.
> I took this before I set off across the causeway and stood chatting to a family on the bridge. What appears to be a big lake is not a lake at all, it's flooded fens. It's how the fens looked before they got drained way back in the 1600's.
> I love my fens and flooded Welney takes my breath away. Seen at dusk with nothing but the sound of water lapping, it's spooky though.
> YouTube - welney.ASF


 
It looks very pretty:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That did look beautiful - if you like water! :whistling2:

Shell, did you see my post about the jumper for Dennis??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That did look beautiful - if you like water! :whistling2:
> 
> Shell, did you see my post about the jumper for Dennis??


Eileen did you miss my reply:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Excellent, Dennis sends his approval:flrt:


:no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen did you miss my reply:whistling2:


There's been so much on this thread tonight I've probably missed loads. Every time I get up Barry rushes over and he gets on here playing Patience and I have to wait for him to get off and let me on, then I'm miles behind again! :roll: Men!!!


*wanders off to have a look for it*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> There's been so much on this thread tonight I've probably missed loads. Every time I get up Barry rushes over and he gets on here playing Patience and I have to wait for him to get off and let me on, then I'm miles behind again! :roll: Men!!!
> 
> 
> *wanders off to have a look for it*


 
Look above Ive quoted it for you:lol2: Im home alone and its soooooooo peaceful:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yup! While I was typing you posted and both yours ended up above mine, so I totally missed them and I've been checking since I posted that post for your reply! :roll:

That's great - as long as I know you want it, I'll get it sorted for you - didn't want you to think that you had to buy it cos I've just sent you one for him!

BTW do you have any old arthritic dogs (stupid question that like!). Just asking cos Elise sent me a link today for a free one week supply of Joint Care, plus 5 x £1 off vouchers Pedigree Joint Care+ - The Challenge& You just have to fill the questionnaire in and they send it to you, apparently.


----------



## ashley

Well my two kittens are going bonkers and they've even got one of teh older cats joining in! I had to take evasive action from two balls of fur running full pelt across the room and up my legs towards my face :gasp:

I got a valentines pressie today in the shape of a slow worm. I've been assured he is CB which I have no reason not to believe and he's happily settled in and munching on crickets. He looks like a slightly cute earthworm. I'm taking great pleasure in watching peoples reactions when I tell them Stu got me a worm for valentines :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, that'll likely raise their eyebrows somewhat! :lol2:

At least you _get_ a Valentine's Day present! :sad:


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Yes, that'll likely raise their eyebrows somewhat! :lol2:
> 
> At least you _get_ a Valentine's Day present! :sad:


Aww, don't you get one? I did tell him I didn't want anything because he went a bit OTT for my birthday BUT I have managed to convince him that from next year he has to get me a super special present as it will be our 6 month anniversary. Can't believe he fell for it and thinks there is such a thing :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

poooker face poooker face


----------



## Shell195

Night all, blame Emma for the time it is:whistling2:
Your slow worm sounds cute:flrt: I wonder if I will get anything this year:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

morning


----------



## Shell195

Morning Ian, did you get your cow?


----------



## temerist

no, it wasnt a very nice cow, infact it was horrible

but i did bunny-nap some rabbits :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Aww, don't you get one?


Nah! I'm afraid after all this time, Valentine's Day doesn't really mean anything, so we don't bother any more! He did suggest I book a meal at a local pub that's doing Valentine's Day meals, but my practical head came on and I thought "I can have 3 meals for what I'd pay for that"! :lol2:



temerist said:


> no, it wasnt a very nice cow, infact it was horrible
> 
> but i did bunny-nap some rabbits :lol2:


Cow?? Did I miss something??

Oh! Morning by the way, although it is now afternoon - again!!:lol2:


----------



## temerist

was going to get a cow as a friend for my other cow :lol2:

but wasnt very nice at all so left it, tbh it didnt actually look well :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Yup! While I was typing you posted and both yours ended up above mine, so I totally missed them and I've been checking since I posted that post for your reply! :roll:
> 
> That's great - as long as I know you want it, I'll get it sorted for you - didn't want you to think that you had to buy it cos I've just sent you one for him!
> 
> BTW do you have any old arthritic dogs (stupid question that like!). Just asking cos Elise sent me a link today for a free one week supply of Joint Care, plus 5 x £1 off vouchers Pedigree Joint Care+ - The Challenge& You just have to fill the questionnaire in and they send it to you, apparently.


Might give that a go myself. Me and Kate can share it between us since we are both creaky old bitches :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

ashley said:


> Well my two kittens are going bonkers and they've even got one of teh older cats joining in! I had to take evasive action from two balls of fur running full pelt across the room and up my legs towards my face :gasp:
> 
> I got a valentines pressie today in the shape of a slow worm. I've been assured he is CB which I have no reason not to believe and he's happily settled in and munching on crickets. He looks like a slightly cute earthworm. I'm taking great pleasure in watching peoples reactions when I tell them Stu got me a worm for valentines :lol2:


I once got a pair of bantams from my admirer. Sensible chap and the only one ever to have got me summat I actually liked. Shame I can't bring myself to wed him cos I know he'd look after me.
BTW, it's better you can say your other half got you a worm for Valentine's day. Be a bit embarrassing if he got you some crabs.
"Yes, my partner gave me crabs on Valentines day" doesn't sound very romantic at all does it ?:lol2:
Incidentally, when did Valentine's day change?
When I was a young woman with admirers, you got cards in the post, with perhaps a rose, but all anonymously. Part of the fun was trying to think who might have sent them. It wasn't another small version of Xmas when gifts have to be exchanged.
I think I'd rather have the anonymous card in the mail to be honest . Makes life a bit more exciting and interesting.


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> was going to get a cow as a friend for my other cow :lol2:
> 
> but wasnt very nice at all so left it, tbh it didnt actually look well :lol2:


 You have a cow? What breed? I know several cattle people in all breeds. If you want a cow, I know I'll be able to put some contacts your way.


----------



## temerist

a black and white one lol not sure what she is she was jans :lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Might give that a go myself. Me and Kate can share it between us since we are both creaky old bitches :lol2:


Why not? I laughed when I read that cos I've just been searching on t'web for Valerian to try on the dog and found a holistic website. 

Ordered some herbal calmer and a mixture of flower remedies to give to a hyperactive dog. It then said "_People: For people who are quick minded, over enthusiastic and impatient. These people always seem to be in a hurry and become easily irritated by others for not keeping up with them." _I said to Barry "That's me! I'll order some then me and the dog can share it!" :lol2: The biggest laugh was not only that I recognised myself, but he agreed with me!!! :gasp:


fenwoman said:


> IYes, my partner gave me crabs on Valentines day" doesn't sound very romantic at all does it ?:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL

Ian black and white cows are friesians - at least they were when I was more involved with farming.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Why not? I laughed when I read that cos I've just been searching on t'web for Valerian to try on the dog and found a holistic website.
> 
> Ordered some herbal calmer and a mixture of flower remedies to give to a hyperactive dog. It then said "_People: For people who are quick minded, over enthusiastic and impatient. These people always seem to be in a hurry and become easily irritated by others for not keeping up with them." _I said to Barry "That's me" I'll order some then me and the dog can share it! :lol2: The biggest laugh was not only that I recognised myself, but he agreed with me!!! :gasp:
> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Ian black and white cows are friesians - at least they were when I was more involved with farming.


 Ahhh I know them as Holsteins. My little admirer is a dairy man and he keeps Holsteins. Hey Ian, why not try the Melton Rare breeds sale next months. You'll get one there.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Ahhh I know them as Holsteins.


So are they the same breed, or are there two breeds of black and white cows??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So are they the same breed, or are there two breeds of black and white cows??


 

Looking on google it appears they are the same breed

Holstein cattle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## feorag

How odd! They were always called Friesians 45 years ago when I was more active in the farming community.

By that I mean in the Young Farmers and helping at my friend's dairy farm and going on farm visits - not 'seeing action" with the farming community :lol2: 
Not that I didn't! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> How odd! They were always called Friesians 45 years ago when I was more active in the farming community.
> 
> By that I mean in the Young Farmers and helping at my friend's dairy farm and going on farm visits - not 'seeing action" with the farming community :lol2:
> Not that I didn't! :whistling2:


 
PMSL as Eileen is waffling:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I waffle very well - it's one of my strengths! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I waffle very well - it's one of my strengths! :lol2:


 
Valentines day has just been the topic of conversation between the kids and Steve said he was going to take me out for a meal but now he thought I might like one of those furry things I have told him about. It took a while to cotton on to what he meant:lol2: He meant a Duprasi:gasp:


----------



## temerist

evening wenches :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hello you


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Valentines day has just been the topic of conversation between the kids and Steve said he was going to take me out for a meal but now he thought I might like one of those furry things I have told him about. It took a while to cotton on to what he meant:lol2: He meant a Duprasi:gasp:


Nah!!!

Really, Shell, if I were you I'd opt for the meal - it makes much more sense! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Nah!!!
> 
> Really, Shell, if I were you I'd opt for the meal - it makes much more sense! :whistling2:


 
I actually did think this :whistling2:


Ian what rabbits did you get??


----------



## feorag

I'm bloody gobsmacked at that thread with the cat and the kittens!

She's just posted that she'd already been pregnant and had miscarried the kittens! :bash: 

I despair at times I really do!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm bloody gobsmacked at that thread with the cat and the kittens!
> 
> She's just posted that she'd already been pregnant and had miscarried the kittens! :bash:
> 
> I despair at times I really do!


 
:lol2: I sent you a pm


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Valentines day has just been the topic of conversation between the kids and Steve said he was going to take me out for a meal but now he thought I might like one of those furry things I have told him about. It took a while to cotton on to what he meant:lol2: He meant a Duprasi:gasp:



Haha, could ha bin worse. He might have meant a merkin teehee :blush:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Haha, could ha bin worse. He might have meant a merkin teehee :blush:


 
:lol2: Trust you


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> evening wenches :flrt:


Well I ent one o' yer wenches but evenin' all the same :lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Haha, could ha bin worse. He might have meant a merkin teehee :blush:


This is a nice one! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> This is a nice one! :lol2:
> 
> image


 
:lol2: Its not my colour:whistling2: Is it me or does it look like its held on by a magnet:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Well what about this one - it's a bit more like Pam's home made balls.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well what about this one - it's a bit more like Pam's home made balls.
> 
> image


 

PMSL:lol2::lol2::lol2: Its minging !


----------



## Shell195

This is more me:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I actually did think this :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Ian what rabbits did you get??


erm fluffy ones lol



feorag said:


> This is a nice one! :lol2:
> 
> image


loving your pink hairy love pouch



feorag said:


> Well what about this one - it's a bit more like Pam's home made balls.
> 
> image


ermm it looks like a brillo pad lol



Shell195 said:


> This is more me:whistling2:
> 
> image


hello kitty :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I might have known you would arrive


----------



## ditta

<< still smutty!!!! wanders away again>>


----------



## freekygeeky

how about my new sexy one..










SO happy with it


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> << still smutty!!!! wanders away again>>


 
You see Ditta, if you came on the thread more often you could keep us all in check :whistling2:






freekygeeky said:


> how about my new sexy one..
> 
> image
> 
> SO happy with it


 
Is that actually you Gina??


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Is that actually you Gina??


lol yes, had it done on wednesday my first tat


----------



## Esarosa

Pretty tat Gina. I avoided getting mine on my stomach as I had bad mental images of what it would look like if I were to get pregnant. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> lol yes, had it done on wednesday my first tat


 
What tatt, all I can see is a naked female form :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Pretty tat Gina. I avoided getting mine on my stomach as I had bad mental images of what it would look like if I were to get pregnant. :lol2:


 
Hmmm, Im confused where is the tattoo??:blush:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm, Im confused where is the tattoo??:blush:



Bottom right as you look at the picture, lower abdomen, right where it starts getting shadowy :lol2: so might be tricky to see. She has some better pics in 18+...Gina show Shell some more piccys of the tattoo!


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Bottom right as you look at the picture, lower abdomen, right where it starts getting shadowy :lol2: so might be tricky to see. She has some better pics in 18+...Gina show Shell some more piccys of the tattoo!


 

Wanders off to 18+ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..


ETA Its very pretty


----------



## temerist

Esarosa said:


> Bottom right as you look at the picture, lower abdomen, right where it starts getting shadowy :lol2: so might be tricky to see. She has some better pics in 18+...Gina show Shell some more piccys of the tattoo!


runs off to join over 18s


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> Pretty tat Gina. I avoided getting mine on my stomach as I had bad mental images of what it would look like if I were to get pregnant. :lol2:


lol
yea. its pretty low, but not really low enough to avoid good old stretch marks..




Shell195 said:


> What tatt, all I can see is a naked female form :lol2:


lol you fail shell




Shell195 said:


> Hmmm, Im confused where is the tattoo??:blush:


lol




Esarosa said:


> Bottom right as you look at the picture, lower abdomen, right where it starts getting shadowy :lol2: so might be tricky to see. She has some better pics in 18+...Gina show Shell some more piccys of the tattoo!


lol!!



Shell195 said:


> Wanders off to 18+ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..
> 
> 
> ETA Its very pretty


lol thankyou!



temerist said:


> runs off to join over 18s


lol
perv


----------



## temerist

HELP :bash:

im over run with rabbits


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> PMSL:lol2::lol2::lol2: Its minging !


What's worse is it's apparently made from fish skin! Say no more!!! :lol2:



ditta said:


> << still smutty!!!! wanders away again>>


Just join in Ditta!

Well I've dropped a clanger tonight! Was cooking dinner and reading the newspaper at about 7:15 tonight while waiting for it to be ready to serve. In the paper, saw an advert for dancing lessons and that made me think of my friends (who I went to Aberdeen with last weekend), cos they've been going to dancing classes and that reminded me that Barry and I had tickets to a concert being held in their village hall (instead of the usual pantomime) which started at 7:00 tonight! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> HELP :bash:
> 
> im over run with rabbits


 
Did you not count them when you collected them:whistling2:



feorag said:


> What's worse is it's apparently made from fish skin! Say no more!!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Just join in Ditta!
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Well I've dropped a clanger tonight! Was cooking dinner and reading the newspaper at about 7:15 tonight while waiting for it to be ready to serve. In the paper, saw an advert for dancing lessons and that made me think of my friends (who I went to Aberdeen with last weekend), cos they've been going to dancing classes and that reminded me that Barry and I had tickets to a concert being held in their village hall (instead of the usual pantomime) which started at 7:00 tonight! :gasp:


 
I think you have missed the start then :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Did you not count them when you collected them:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have missed the start then :whistling2::lol2:


no lol but ive counted them now 19 :lol2:

been trying to put things together to put them in, have rabbits all over my house, dont even know what sort they are, been taking photos and trying to ID them on the net but no luck yet


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> how about my new sexy one..
> 
> image
> 
> SO happy with it


Gina if that's your tattoo have you turned the photo round the other way or was one of the photos taken in a mirror, cos on the over 18 tattoo thread it appears to be on your right side and nearer the centre than on this photograph?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> no lol but ive counted them now 19 :lol2:
> 
> been trying to put things together to put them in, have rabbits all over my house, dont even know what sort they are, been taking photos and trying to ID them on the net but no luck yet


Describe them to us and we will try and help too. 19 rabbits, I hope the sexes were split or next you will be telling us they have multiplied:lol2:


----------



## temerist

shit i hope ive sexed them right then, ive split them into smaller groups, seperated boys and girls but there is 2 lots of babies and one lot seems young, i will upload pics gimme a min lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shit i hope ive sexed them right then, ive split them into smaller groups, seperated boys and girls but there is 2 lots of babies and one lot seems young, i will upload pics gimme a min lol


If the sexes wernt split before you picked them up you can expect lots more:whistling2: Be careful of the adults fighting as rabbits can be evil to each other, especially the males


----------



## temerist

i have a couple of females in together, the babies are together, have the males seperate. if you can tell me breeds or names of the colours it would be a big help

these first 3 are all girls

























male









male









female who doesnt like any of the other rabbits, got her in a puppypen in the kitchen









3 girls who were all in the same cage









2 more girls









older babies









young babies


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i have a couple of females in together, the babies are together, have the males seperate. if you can tell me breeds or names of the colours it would be a big help
> 
> these first 3 are all girls
> image Look like crossbreeds to me
> image
> image
> 
> male
> image Lionhead cross English
> 
> male
> image crossbreed
> 
> female who doesnt like any of the other rabbits, got her in a puppypen in the kitchen
> image not sure
> 
> 3 girls who were all in the same cage
> image left- dutch middle- castor rex right- cross English
> 
> 2 more girls cross breed
> image
> 
> older babies crossbreed
> image
> 
> young babies
> image


 crossbreed

You have some very pretty buns and the ones I have labelled crossbreed is because I cant think of a breed they resemble. I am sure you have a dutch and a rex(thinks shes castor) The ones with shorter ears are probably cross Netherland dwarf
Why not pm pimps to come and have a look as she has lots of rabbits, my opinion is just that:lol2:


----------



## temerist

have sent pimps a pm

the owner didnt want them, he was on about letting them go in the feild so i said i would take them


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> have sent pimps a pm
> 
> the owner didnt want them, he was on about letting them go in the feild so i said i would take them


 

Some people make me sick:bash: Poor buns but at least they are safe with you:2thumb: You are going to have fun rehoming these unless you are keeping them all:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh how i wish i had more hutches!:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh how i wish i had more hutches!:flrt:


Is the middle bunny a castor rex??


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think you have missed the start then :whistling2::lol2:


I missed the lot! They're almost half an hour's drive away and my dinner was cooking - no way was I gonna starve and by the time the dinner was ready and we'd eaten and driven there, we'd have missed more than we'd have seen!



temerist said:


> the owner didnt want them, he was on about letting them go in the feild so i said i would take them


Some people really do need shooting! :bash: Pet rabbits would never survive in the wild being released at this time of year, even if they could manage it in the summer! :bash:

I agree Shell, that middle one is definitely a Rex (could very well be a castor) and one is a Dutch. The 2-tone in the middle of the last photo looks like a harlequin and it looks like there are some netherland crosses, there but if that's the way the guy thinks of the rabbits :up: they chance to all be crossbreeds.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Is the middle bunny a castor rex??


 
which one? repost the pic of the one you mean, i dont think any are rex tbh might be rex crosses


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Well what about this one - it's a bit more like Pam's home made balls.
> 
> image



Bloody hell, they'd have yer eye out!!:gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> HELP :bash:
> 
> im over run with rabbits


 Yum yum. You wants recipes?:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

The middle one here looks like a Rex










But like I said I suspect they'll all be cross bred, cos it doesn't sound like he cared much about them to worry about breeding the right ones together.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> The middle one here looks like a Rex
> 
> image
> 
> But like I said I suspect they'll all be cross bred, cos it doesn't sound like he cared much about them to worry about breeding the right ones together.


 It looks like a pure rex to me.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i didnt spot that one, i thought ya meant the one with the patch of fur missin on her side for some reason, even thouh shell said middle one! DUR! yeah looks llike a rex sorry


----------



## Pimperella

temerist said:


> i have a couple of females in together, the babies are together, have the males seperate. if you can tell me breeds or names of the colours it would be a big help
> 
> these first 3 are all girls
> image Cross
> image Cross
> image Cross
> 
> male
> image Cross
> 
> male
> image Cross
> 
> female who doesnt like any of the other rabbits, got her in a puppypen in the kitchen
> image Cross
> 
> 3 girls who were all in the same cage
> image Black Dutch, Castor Rex and the end one looks to have rex fur and seems to be a mismarked mini Rex.
> 
> 2 more girls
> image Cross
> 
> older babies
> image cross
> 
> young babies Cross
> image





Shell195 said:


> crossbreed
> 
> You have some very pretty buns and the ones I have labelled crossbreed is because I cant think of a breed they resemble. I am sure you have a dutch and a rex(thinks shes castor) The ones with shorter ears are probably cross Netherland dwarf
> Why not pm pimps to come and have a look as she has lots of rabbits, my opinion is just that:lol2:


 
Yup Shell, all but the 3 girls together are Crosses. 

The 3 girls are definately what seems to be from the front, a nicely marked black dutch. The a gorgeous Caster Rex (Standard) and the white one on the end with eye rings and spots, is that a rex aswell? Looks it. If so, possible a miss marked mini Rex.


----------



## temerist

thank you loads

now to decide what to do with them :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> thank you loads
> 
> now to decide what to do with them :lol2:


Keepsie the pretty ones and eat the rest. Simples.


----------



## temerist

eat them??????

ermmmmmmm no :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Bad Fenny:bash: these are pet buns:gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Bad Fenny:bash: these are pet buns:gasp:


Sowwy:whistling2: <hangs head in shame and surrepticiously wipes away the drool and shoves her recipe book under her jumper>


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Don't know what your weather is like, but ours today is sh*te (I'm a poet and don't I know it :lol

What's everyone up to today? I'm about to do some clearing away of stuff, then I'm making cat earrings and laminated photograph bookmarks for the Somali Cat Club to sell on their rescue stall at their forthcoming show next month, so busy day ahead.


----------



## Shell195

Morrning  Ive not got a busy day, I will probably clean, clean and clean again:bash: Hmm I think I will take the dogs out to our local country park if I can bribe someone to come with me. The weather is very overcast but dry at the minute.


----------



## Evie

Morning, I'm giving my daughter a lift for an interview for a paramedic job today - she thinks if they see her car with all its bumped bits it might put them off letting her drive an ambulance :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I can see her logic!

Shell I did the full clean out of the rats (which I do every weekend), but also the snakes yesterday, which was why I was later finishing the 'chores' and I do find housework and cleaning a miserable chore! And that was why I forgot all about the concert last night, cos my mind was full of cleaning! :roll:

I had to phone Grace up this morning and grovel!


----------



## temerist

morning wenches

check out the new sig :whistling2:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> :lol2: I can see her logic!
> 
> Shell I did the full clean out of the rats (which I do every weekend), but also the snakes yesterday, which was why I was later finishing the 'chores' and I do find housework and cleaning a miserable chore! And that was why I forgot all about the concert last night, cos my mind was full of cleaning! :roll:
> 
> I had to phone Grace up this morning and grovel!


I'm hoping Steve will do the housework while I'm out - after he's finished the ironing :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ian I nearly choked on my toast:lol2: Im glad to see I get first mention:whistling2:

Morning Evie, fingers crossed that you daughter gets her job. I actually like her way of thinking:no1:
You have your Steve well trained I see


----------



## temerist

glad you liked it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I came second! :2thumb:










Emma is gonna be so mad though, Ian!! You'll get a good :bash: when she comes on here!

I see you've got some dach x chi puppies in your rescue. My friend who's just died had one and he was a lovely little critter!!


----------



## temerist

its not in order of who i prefer, just in order how me remembering names :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Now don't upset me and Shell - or you could regret it!!!

We want to think it's in order of importance - so shut it!!!! :bash:


----------



## temerist

:gasp: yes ma`am


----------



## feorag

Thank you! :grin1:


----------



## temerist

*scurries off back to the corner*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Now don't upset me and Shell - or you could regret it!!!
> 
> 
> *Got it in one*:2thumb:
> 
> We want to think it's in order of importance - so shut it!!!! :bash:


You tell him Eileen:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just scrubbed litter trays and the dog yard which is a start:whistling2: I dont actually feel like doing anything at all............YAWN


----------



## temerist

im going for a carvery today lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im going for a carvery today lol


 

Lucky you ,Im just going to Asda:devil:


----------



## feorag

And I'll be lucky if I get anywhere!!!

Haven't even started yet LOL - still sitting on computer f*rting about instead of getting finger out and making a start! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Still no Emma, I hope shes ok.................


----------



## Evie

Just got back and the first thing I saw was your litter tray scrubbing post shell - reminded me that's my next job.
Her interview went well - she passed the driving assessment and they were impressed with her A&E experience so fingers crossed.
I was waiting in the car park when she drove past in an ambulance - I couldn't watch :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ooh, sounds good - fingers crossed that she's successful! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina if that's your tattoo have you turned the photo round the other way or was one of the photos taken in a mirror, cos on the over 18 tattoo thread it appears to be on your right side and nearer the centre than on this photograph?


that one is in a mirror


its on my left hand hip going in to the center..


----------



## feorag

Thought as much - I couldn't work it out at first when I went into 18+ to have a look cos it looked like 2 different tattoos.

It was a big tat though for your first one!


----------



## Emmaj

Im here shell im fine lol 

Had a long long day yest 

so the party wasnt really a party as such for us ha ha 

Eileen OMG yes the necklace and braclet set came :flrt::flrt:

My sister absolutely adored it she asked if you have a brochure of other items you make too :lol2:

was nice seeing old faces and family too shame we only seem to do it these days at weddings, funerals and bithday bashes lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Im here shell im fine lol
> 
> Had a long long day yest
> 
> so the party wasnt really a party as such for us ha ha
> 
> Eileen OMG yes the necklace and braclet set came :flrt::flrt:
> 
> My sister absolutely adored it she asked if you have a brochure of other items you make too :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> was nice seeing old faces and family too shame we only seem to do it these days at weddings, funerals and bithday bashes lol


 
Hello you, Im glad you are ok, Im such a worrier:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hello you, Im glad you are ok, Im such a worrier:whistling2:


 
yeah im good lol 

night went pretty smoothly with only one lil hicup lol 

hows you then mi dear ?


----------



## temerist

good late afternoon / early evening wenches


----------



## Emmaj

good aftys/eve to you too ian :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

im all fat after my carvery :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Phew!!! Emma, I'm so pleased your sister liked the necklace - I've been wondering (and worrying a bit) all weekend in case she didnt like it, so it's a relief to know that it was a success! :2thumb:

A brochure - I have to say I love it! :lol2::lol2::lol2: 
I've got ziplock bags of necklaces and stuff that I've made (well you know maybe a dozen or so) that I've only ever shown and sold to friends. I think you were actually my first 'commission' which is why I was worrying.

The thing is that most of them I can't repeat as I buy beads and then make the necklaces, so very rarely would 2 ever come out exactly the same and then when I've run out of beads, that's the end unless I can buy repeat ones.

I've been on the computer all day looking for beads, seen a lot of animal ones I like for earrings that I might buy and see if I can maybe sell them on here. It's not as if I haven't already got boxes here! :roll: 

I sat last night and made a single strand necklace of Peridot chips and seed beads - it took me ages cos the chips are so small and the holes are in all sorts of weird places it took ages to find the holes! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL i had left over pie for my dinner not had tea yet :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I had poached egg on toast for tea, it was very boring:lol2:

Me and Soph are going to watch "The invention of lying" shortly, at home of course


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Phew!!! Emma, I'm so pleased your sister liked the necklace - I've been wondering (and worrying a bit) all weekend in case she didnt like it, so it's a relief to know that it was a success! :2thumb:
> 
> A brochure - I have to say I love it! :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> I've got ziplock bags of necklaces and stuff that I've made (well you know maybe a dozen or so) that I've only ever shown and sold to friends. I think you were actually my first 'commission' which is why I was worrying.
> 
> The thing is that most of them I can't repeat as I buy beads and then make the necklaces, so very rarely would 2 ever come out exactly the same and then when I've run out of beads, that's the end unless I can buy repeat ones.
> 
> I've been on the computer all day looking for beads, seen a lot of animal ones I like for earrings that I might buy and see if I can maybe sell them on here. It's not as if I haven't already got boxes here! :roll:
> 
> I sat last night and made a single strand necklace of Peridot chips and seed beads - it took me ages cos the chips are so small and the holes are in all sorts of weird places it took ages to find the holes! :roll:


 

she was over the moon with it eileen 

and when i showed it lewis he said wow mum your friends brilliant being able to make pretty things like that 

he was dying to brag to her that you made it one of mums friends lol 

and was so relieved when she opened it as he then could tell her lol 

you will have to send me your details then can sort the money out for you 

but i cant thank you enough the smile on my sisters face told me you did a perfect job :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I had poached egg on toast for tea, it was very boring:lol2:
> 
> Me and Soph are going to watch "The invention of lying" shortly, at home of course


 
I lurrrrrrrrrve poached eggys :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Thanks so much Emma and you know I've always loved your Lew, but now I think he's bloody marvellous! :lol2:

I've defrosted some stuffed rolled belly pork and sliced potatoes layered with onions, so I can just thrown them in the oven and leave them to cook - my style of cooking nowadays!! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> morning wenches
> 
> check out the new sig :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


 Very funny.



temerist said:


> its not in order of who i prefer, just in order how me remembering names :lol2:


I don't mind being last cos as I always say sh** before shovel hehehe.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Thanks so much Emma and you know I've always loved your Lew, but now I think he's bloody marvellous! :lol2:
> 
> I've defrosted some stuffed rolled belly pork and sliced potatoes layered with onions, so I can just thrown them in the oven and leave them to cook - my style of cooking nowadays!! :2thumb:


 
hee hee he was in awe when he opened the box bless him 

he asked if you could make him a male necklace with car on it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> im going for a carvery today lol


 That's the downside of me little admirer moving away to a different farm. We used to go out to a carvery every so often, one week he paid, next week I paid.I loved them even if I could never do them justice cos I can't eat a big meal in one sitting.



feorag said:


> Phew!!! Emma, I'm so pleased your sister liked the necklace - I've been wondering (and worrying a bit) all weekend in case she didnt like it, so it's a relief to know that it was a success! :2thumb:
> 
> A brochure - I have to say I love it! :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> I've got ziplock bags of necklaces and stuff that I've made (well you know maybe a dozen or so) that I've only ever shown and sold to friends. I think you were actually my first 'commission' which is why I was worrying.
> 
> The thing is that most of them I can't repeat as I buy beads and then make the necklaces, so very rarely would 2 ever come out exactly the same and then when I've run out of beads, that's the end unless I can buy repeat ones.
> 
> I've been on the computer all day looking for beads, seen a lot of animal ones I like for earrings that I might buy and see if I can maybe sell them on here. It's not as if I haven't already got boxes here! :roll:
> 
> I sat last night and made a single strand necklace of Peridot chips and seed beads - it took me ages cos the chips are so small and the holes are in all sorts of weird places it took ages to find the holes! :roll:


 Have you tried the beads place in my sig?It's my cousin's auntie who also makes jewellery and stuff. She gave me a pretty necklace for Xmas.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> That's the downside of me little admirer moving away to a different farm. We used to go out to a carvery every so often, one week he paid, next week I paid.I loved them even if I could never do them justice cos I can't eat a big meal in one sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the beads place in my sig?It's my cousin's auntie who also makes jewellery and stuff. She gave me a pretty necklace for Xmas.


 
I loved looking at that site:no1:


----------



## temerist

shell do you know if your friend would be interested in one of the pups or not because im doing 3 homes checks over the next few days for 3 of them, so dont know whether to advertise the other 2 or not, travelling bloody everywhere over the next few days lol


----------



## Amalthea

Woo!!! *is a wench*

Am back from Sussex  Although, the SciFi expo was a loads of shite, we had a wonderful time. The place we were staying in was stunningly beautiful (we are already planning on going back this summer)!!!


----------



## temerist

wb jen :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Missed you guys {{{group hug}}}

Will upload and post pictures in abit  Diesel had a wonderful time on the beach yesterday and again this morning before we left


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shell do you know if your friend would be interested in one of the pups or not because im doing 3 homes checks over the next few days for 3 of them, so dont know whether to advertise the other 2 or not, travelling bloody everywhere over the next few days lol


 
Hi Ian I will ask her to drop you a pm asap:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Hi Jen Im glad you enjoyed yourself even though the thing you went to was crap:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Hi Ian I will ask her to drop you a pm asap:2thumb:


I will be online for the next hour or so then i wont be on for 3-4 days (unless i can figure out this dongle thing for my laptop lol)


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> I will be online for the next hour or so then i wont be on for 3-4 days (unless i can figure out this dongle thing for my laptop lol)


 
you usually just stick them in and everything automatically up loads to your laptop ian 

i have the 3 dongle thats all i did with mine


----------



## temerist

think this is a vodafone one :lol2: i have plugged it in and i think its installing the software but not sure :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> think this is a vodafone one :lol2: i have plugged it in and i think its installing the software but not sure :lol2:


 
yeah thats what it will be doing 

mine did that when i plugged it in at 1st :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Any news on my kitten, Ian? *flutters eyelashes*

ETA: Am uploading pics now


----------



## temerist

will be going round wednesday or thursday this week, had a very hectic few days, with alot of unexpected new additions to house (bunnies) lol so been run off my feet, going away early tomorrow for a few days to do some home checks


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Busy boy!! Why all the new additions?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! Busy boy!! Why all the new additions?


look back a couple of pages and its all explained with lots of bunny pics:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

are you watching wild at heart shell?


----------



## Shell195

Jen here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/182684-random-cat-chat-thread-1664.html


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> are you watching wild at heart shell?


Nooooooooo its recording as soph is watching The devil wears Prada


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Nooooooooo its recording as soph is watching The devil wears Prada


 
aaaah okies im watching tis 1st time i have had the tv on in a couple of weeks :lol2:


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> are you watching wild at heart shell?


 
no swat :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> no swat :lol2:


 
Erm explain please:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

its a film on five. good film, fit bird in it


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> its a film on five. good film, fit bird in it


:lol2: Plenty of fit birds on this thread:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Plenty of fit birds on this thread:whistling2:


 
tweet tweet :lol2:


----------



## temerist

back again lol, sorry was place threads on rehoming classifieds :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> back again lol, sorry was place threads on rehoming classifieds :lol2:


 
have you finished now then lol:lol2:


----------



## temerist

yes for now :lol2: but going bed soon early start tomorrow


----------



## Emmaj

yeah i have a nice early start tomorrow 

though i was very lazy today and had the mother of all lay ins :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Once again I leave this computer and sit down to watch a bit of telly and when I come back there's loads of pages to catch up on! :roll:


Emmaj said:


> hee hee he was in awe when he opened the box bless him
> 
> he asked if you could make him a male necklace with car on it :lol2::lol2:


Aw bless him!



fenwoman said:


> Have you tried the beads place in my sig?It's my cousin's auntie who also makes jewellery and stuff. She gave me a pretty necklace for Xmas.


I noticed it at the bottom of your signature a coupla weeks ago and checked it out. Some nice stuff there, but I've been searching mainly for animal beads.

Jen, glad you had a lovely weekend, even if the thing you went to was rubbish.


Emmaj said:


> are you watching wild at heart shell?


I'm watching it now - I've been watching in "catch up" all night :lol:

I've seen SWAT - it's pretty good! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

yes i like the film swat, turned it off now and climbed into bed to watch criminal minds on living + 2 :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> yes i like the film swat, turned it off now and climbed into bed to watch criminal minds on living + 2 :lol2:


Wow. You got telly in your bedroom?? Way posh :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Once again I leave this computer and sit down to watch a bit of telly and when I come back there's loads of pages to catch up on! :roll:Aw bless him!
> 
> I noticed it at the bottom of your signature a coupla weeks ago and checked it out. Some nice stuff there, but I've been searching mainly for animal beads.
> 
> Jen, glad you had a lovely weekend, even if the thing you went to was rubbish.
> 
> I'm watching it now - I've been watching in "catch up" all night :lol:
> 
> I've seen SWAT - it's pretty good! :2thumb:


 
i think he is being really serious as he told me to tell you his birthday is in july so you have lots of time to make it :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Wow. You got telly in your bedroom?? Way posh :2thumb:


 
LOL i know thats what i was thinking too pam 

closest i get to that is taking the laptop up an bunging a film on :lol2:


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> Wow. You got telly in your bedroom?? Way posh :2thumb:


better not mention the tv in the bathroom and the one built into my fridge door then :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> better not mention the tv in the bathroom and the one built into my fridge door then :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


OMG are you one of them posh snobby peeps with loads of fancy gadgets everywhere LOLOLOLOL


----------



## temerist

its called a mid-life crisis emma you will have one when you my age :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> better not mention the tv in the bathroom and the one built into my fridge door then :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


You have a fridge?!?!?!?!?:mf_dribble:
No wait, I can beat you there cos my whole house is a fridge :Na_Na_Na_Na:
And I don't need a TV in the bathroom cos I have no batheroom. I have a posh wet room with clear glass windows looking out over my land so I can look out at the view while I shower.


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> its called a mid-life crisis emma you will have one when you my age :lol2:


I'm only 54. Will I have a mid life crisis when I get to your age Ian? <ducks>


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> You have a fridge?!?!?!?!?:mf_dribble:
> No wait, I can beat you there cos my whole house is a fridge :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> And I don't need a TV in the bathroom cos I have no batheroom. I have a posh wet room with clear glass windows looking out over my land so I can look out at the view while I shower.


 
hee the wet room does sound rather posh


----------



## Amalthea

We have three tvs in the house.... One in our bedroom, one in the living room, and the poshest (the only flat screen) in here (the computer room)  None in the bathroom or fridge door, though!! 

Lots of buns, Ian!!! Some very pretty ones, too!! Loving the white one with the eyeliner


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> You have a fridge?!?!?!?!?:mf_dribble:
> No wait, I can beat you there cos my whole house is a fridge :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> And I don't need a TV in the bathroom cos I have no batheroom. I have a posh wet room with clear glass windows looking out over my land so I can look out at the view while I shower.


well if you ever want me to come and tend to your land (or anything else :whistling2 let me know :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> its called a mid-life crisis emma you will have one when you my age :lol2:


 
i have a fair few years yet so im okies for now :lol2::lol2:

im only 31 :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> I'm only 54. Will I have a mid life crisis when I get to your age Ian? <ducks>


 
let me know in 6 years :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> We have three tvs in the house.... One in our bedroom, one in the living room, and the poshest (the only flat screen) in here (the computer room)  None in the bathroom or fridge door, though!!
> 
> Lots of buns, Ian!!! Some very pretty ones, too!! Loving the white one with the eyeliner


 
hee your a posh person too :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> well if you ever want me to come and tend to your land (or anything else :whistling2 let me know :lol2:


down boy lol


----------



## Emmaj

Arrrrrrrrrrrrgh my pj's are getting suckled to death by the kittys 

i have wet patches all over them :devil::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> hee the wet room does sound rather posh


 It's an empty room with a bog, sink,shower and hole in the floor lol.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> It's an empty room with a bog, sink,shower and hole in the floor lol.
> image
> image


ah wow thats lovely is that really your bathroom pam ?

its really nice :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> ah wow thats lovely is that really your bathroom pam ?
> 
> its really nice :2thumb:


nahh not really mine. That's next doors hehe. Course it's mind:lol2:
I took the pics just after I'd had it done.Wish I hadn't chosen that floor colour though cos it shows every muddy footprint and I have to scrub it with a bleachy scrubber to keep it clean. It's no effort though, in reality.


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrrrgh my pj's are getting suckled to death by the kittys
> 
> i have wet patches all over them :devil::lol2:


you have wet pjs caused by ur pussies


very worrying emma


----------



## Emmaj

its beautiful is your bathroom hun 

hee hee least you have ickle feets so not so much mud to clean :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> i think he is being really serious as he told me to tell you his birthday is in july so you have lots of time to make it :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Well I'd better start looking for a car bead then, hadn't I! He is my biggest fan after all! :whistling2:



temerist said:


> its called a mid-life crisis emma you will have one when you my age :lol2:


Oh I had one of those last week! :whistling2:

Pam - what a lovely bathroom! Dead Posh!


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> you have wet pjs caused by ur pussies
> 
> 
> very worrying emma


 
lol not at all being as its my pussies that go meow that are suckling on my pj's lol

i have the fleecy fluffy ones on which they do this to everytime i wear them


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well I'd better start looking for a car bead then, hadn't I! He is my biggest fan after all! :whistling2:
> 
> Oh I had one of those last week! :whistling2:
> 
> Pam - what a lovely bathroom! Dead Posh!


hee hee yups he wants a braclet to match too as boys look cool with braclets he told me they look like cool surfer dudes :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am really trying to upload pics... Up to number 26 of 53 :whistling2::blush: May have to just leave it over night!!! I am sleepy!


----------



## temerist

fenny - some advice for you from a user
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## Shell195

Wow Pam your bathroom isnt half posh :no1: Ian you have a TV for every occassion:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> its beautiful is your bathroom hun
> 
> hee hee least you have ickle feets so not so much mud to clean :lol2:


 iTaint my feets wot make the mud,tis big Ursa's. He likes to sleep in there for some reason. 



feorag said:


> Well I'd better start looking for a car bead then, hadn't I! He is my biggest fan after all! :whistling2:
> 
> Oh I had one of those last week! :whistling2:
> 
> Pam - what a lovely bathroom! Dead Posh!


Fank you. I had it done because it's practical and easy to clean. I never took a bath so figured it was better taken out and those tiles were ultra cheap at a discount clearance place. I had some left over so that's also what's behind the rayburn as a splash back, and on top of the dresser I refurbed too lil.



Shell195 said:


> Wow Pam your bathroom isnt half posh :no1: Ian you have a TV for every occassion:whistling2:


Tisn't really posh at all.It's a good size I suppose and I love those tiles, but don't forget, it isn't heated. I have some very posh goosebumps when I take a shower in winter lol.
And I had the grab handles put in to tie dog leads to if I have a reluctant dog to bathe.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> iTaint my feets wot make the mud,tis big Ursa's. He likes to sleep in there for some reason.
> 
> 
> Fank you. I had it done because it's practical and easy to clean. I never took a bath so figured it was better taken out and those tiles were ultra cheap at a discount clearance place. I had some left over so that's also what's behind the rayburn as a splash back, and on top of the dresser I refurbed too lil.
> 
> 
> Tisn't really posh at all.It's a good size I suppose and I love those tiles, but don't forget, it isn't heated. I have some very posh goosebumps when I take a shower in winter lol.
> And I had the grab handles put in to tie dog leads to if I have a reluctant dog to bathe.


 
awwwwwwwwwww i need ursa slobbers again :flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwww i need ursa slobbers again :flrt::flrt:


I can send you some in a bag :2thumb::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I can send you some in a bag :2thumb::whistling2:


 
LOL no there not as personal then :lol2:


----------



## temerist

woohoo ive figured out my dongle, im sat in my car behind some crummy road side cafe eating a large indegestion burger somewhere in north wales :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> woohoo ive figured out my dongle, im sat in my car behind some crummy road side cafe eating a large indegestion burger somewhere in north wales :lol2:


 
LOL by jove the mans got it :lol2::lol2::lol2:

lovely eeeeeeeeee my tummy just growled when i read about you eating the burger :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Clever Ian, we will make a woman out of you yet:whistling2:

I hope you have taken some indigestion tablets with you:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Clever Ian, we will make a woman out of you yet:whistling2:
> 
> I hope you have taken some indigestion tablets with you:lol2:


my mum carries them everywhere with her :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone.

I've just come downstairs, been on the computer upstairs all morning setting up these Somali bookmarks and printing them out, so just come downstairs and had breakfast! :gasp:


----------



## temerist

im sat in a pub :lol2:

needing to relax after a rant on the thread with the corsac foxes for sale :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im sat in a pub :lol2:
> 
> needing to relax after a rant on the thread with the corsac foxes for sale :lol2:


 
Have you even got to your first destination yet:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> I've just come downstairs, been on the computer upstairs all morning setting up these Somali bookmarks and printing them out, so just come downstairs and had breakfast! :gasp:


Afternoon Eileen, I note you arent lit up so I presume you are continuing with your work. Ive been cleaning again:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Have you even got to your first destination yet:lol2:


about 30 mins away, but dont have to be there until 3pm

going to bontnewydd?? lol somewhere south of Caemarfon :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> about 30 mins away, but dont have to be there until 3pm
> 
> going to bontnewydd?? lol somewhere south of Caemarfon :lol2:


 
Sounds like something out of the Hills have eyes:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

yea errmmm maybe :crazy: :lol2:

apart from thats american and this is wales :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yea errmmm maybe :crazy: :lol2:
> 
> apart from thats american and this is wales :whistling2:


 
Yes, but in these back of beyond places who knows what goes on:lol2:
Just watch your back in case you meet a mad leek or two:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Afternoon Eileen, I note you arent lit up so I presume you are continuing with your work. Ive been cleaning again:lol2:


Yes, I went off again to hang out some washing. My printer has been driving me nuts this morning. It seems to be laying down too much ink for some reason so when I've printed out the photos they're coming out wet and running which is knacking up the colours big-time!! Either that or it's not running in, but I can see lines, even though my nozzle check has come out good! So I'll probably have to throw away more than I can use cos the colours aren't good :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Sounds like something out of the Hills have eyes:whistling2:
> Just watch your back in case you meet a mad leek or two:whistling2:


Good advice Iain :lol2:

I hope they let you back out again! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya!! I was supposed to be working today... After paying £4.30 for a day saver on the bus to get there and back, apparently I'm not working! I got there and was told that somebody else was on today. All because there's another receptionist called Jenna and the woman who deals with the shifts can't figure out the difference between Jen and Jenna. Jenna came in on Saturday and said she couldn't work something or other, so I got crossed off Monday and they got somebody else in! Not impressed.


----------



## feorag

I wouldn't be either! :bash: That puts you out of pocket both from wages and through paying out bus fares! Very unfair!


----------



## Amalthea

I know! Not a happy bunny! And this piece of SHITE computer isn't helping my mood any, either... TRYING to edit pics from this weekend to show you guys, but it's taking it's sweet ass time (and freezing periodically, as well)! And it won't let me upload them onto facebook, either!!! *pulls out hair*


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You and your computer and me and my printer! Between us we'll be bald!


----------



## Amalthea

I definitely don't claim ownership to this pile of crap! This is our temp computer until we get our actual one fixed. I now remember why I wanted to throw it out the window when it was our only computer!!


----------



## Amalthea

Here are some of the Diesel pics: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/othe...esel-camber-weekend-very-pic.html#post5606173


----------



## Amalthea

This is where we were staying:


----------



## feorag

That looks lovely Jen.

I so miss little weekends away like that. We managed them fine until the cats became so much of a problem, as my friend would come in and feed them and clean the litter trays. However, when we got up to 10 and they started getting stressed and urine marking we felt it wasn't fair to expect friends to come in and have to mop up pee before they could start, so we've not been away for a weekend since I took Barry away for his 50th birthday.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it's nice just having somebody to pop in and take care of everybody for a couple days. Was such a nice place to stay. We're already planning another (longer) trip for this summer. And it was only £50 a night (and it's cheaper than that midweek).


----------



## temerist

first home check done, lovely woman mad as a hatter :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That's brilliant!!!


----------



## Shell195

That looks really nice Jen, that cant be Diesel on the other thread as hes huge:gasp:
I never go away full stop as the animals are so tying. The cats and small furries I could board in my friends cattery but who would look after 11 dogs:bash: I wont even leave my kids in charge which is why I keep repeating to myself "NO MORE DOGS":lol2:
Never mind when our time comes to holiday there are plenty of cheap OAP holidays about:lol2:

Ian, glad your first homevisit went well


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh, Shell!!!! I am sure that is not the little scrap of fur I brought home in August!!!! *sobs* Shoulda seen him hogging the HUGE king sized bed! Gary and I had never had one before, but we still ended up smooshed thanks to one bratty pup!


----------



## feorag

Great that you're happy with the first home, Ian ! :2thumb: Hope the other 2 work out as well!

Jen, I've commented on your thread but having read what Shell said, that's more or less what I've just said on the thread! :lol2:

Course you would expect that, me and Shell being clones and all that! :lol2:

Seriously I can't believe how much he grows every time you post photographs of him!


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Sometimes I really do miss the little scrap of fur, ya know. Is that horrible to say? I mean, I love Diesel, but he was SOOOOOOOO cute *lol*


----------



## temerist

well im now settled into ym travelodge but i tell you something the adverts are very misleading, everything isnt premier but the price :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well im now settled into ym travelodge but i tell you something the adverts are very misleading, everything isnt premier but the price :bash:


 

:gasp: You mean that Lenny Henry isnt actually there:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Great that you're happy with the first home, Ian ! :2thumb: Hope the other 2 work out as well!
> 
> Jen, I've commented on your thread but having read what Shell said, that's more or less what I've just said on the thread! :lol2:
> 
> Course you would expect that, me and Shell being clones and all that! :lol2:
> 
> Seriously I can't believe how much he grows every time you post photographs of him!


 
Maybe when we post on the same thread we need to just say "The same as her":lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Sometimes I really do miss the little scrap of fur, ya know. Is that horrible to say? I mean, I love Diesel, but he was SOOOOOOOO cute *lol*


 
I remember at our Open Day, he was the cutest fluffball:flrt: Hes grown into a very handsome young man though:no1:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: You mean that Lenny Henry isnt actually there:whistling2:


oh hes here, the muppet

but i have a queaky bed, smelly room, no mini bar and every tv channel has people speaking in some alien language


----------



## Amalthea

He's much more hyper active now, Shell!! *lol*

Prolly not as nice as where I stayed this weekend, eh, Ian? :whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

I thick Tabatha has a stuck hairball :devil:

Shes beening making horrific hacking noises but no hairball has come out and she has been sick twice while I've been out today! What can I do about it? I've been reading about things you can buy but have no clue which one! Or should I take her to the vets?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> oh hes here, the muppet
> 
> but i have a queaky bed, smelly room, no mini bar and every tv channel has people speaking in some alien language


 
It sounds delightful:lol2: at least you still have us lot:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It sounds delightful:lol2: at least you still have us lot:whistling2:


 
hee hee im sure thats a real comfort to him :gasp:LOLOL


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> I thick Tabatha has a stuck hairball :devil:
> 
> Shes beening making horrific hacking noises but no hairball has come out and she has been sick twice while I've been out today! What can I do about it? I've been reading about things you can buy but have no clue which one! Or should I take her to the vets?


 

Has she been out eating grass? as she could have a bit stuck in her throat behind the soft palette. If she keeps making hacking noises I wouldnt have thought it was a stuck hairball, could she have eaten anything else??
If she was mine I would take her for a vetcheck just to be safe as some cats will eat the strangest of things


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Has she been out eating grass? as she could have a bit stuck in her throat behind the soft palette. If she keeps making hacking noises I wouldnt have thought it was a stuck hairball, could she have eaten anything else??
> If she was mine I would take her for a vetcheck just to be safe as some cats will eat the strangest of things


She doesn't go outside so can't of eaten any grass. Shes making the hairball noise, I had a look on youtube when she did it the first time and its the same noise that all the cats on youtube are making when coughing them up. I haven't seen her eat anything weird, Marks very tidy so there isnt really anything she could of eaten :hmm:We don't give anything to eat other than cat food, so it isn't any "human" food.


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> She doesn't go outside so can't of eaten any grass. Shes making the hairball noise, I had a look on youtube when she did it the first time and its the same noise that all the cats on youtube are making when coughing them up. I haven't seen her eat anything weird, Marks very tidy so there isnt really anything she could of eaten :hmm:We don't give anything to eat other than cat food, so it isn't any "human" food.


I was thinking more on the lines of carpet threads or cotton have you looked in her mouth?? Cats make that noise before trying to bring up anything not just hairballs


ETA you could try giving her a bit of margarine, as this will help her get rid of a hairball if she has one.


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of carpet threads or cotton have you looked in her mouth?? Cats make that noise before trying to bring up anything not just hairballs


I do have a fluffly rug in the living room and bedroom but can't see anything in her mouth, I'll try and look again now, would that make her be sick as well because shes trying to get it out?


----------



## temerist

***NOTE TO SELF***

Ian DO NOT watch scarey films when you are alone in hotel rooms with a squeaky bed, also DO NOT watch that make me suddenly scream and get the people in the room next door banging on the wall :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> ***NOTE TO SELF***
> 
> Ian DO NOT watch scarey films when you are alone in hotel rooms with a squeaky bed, also DO NOT watch that make me suddenly scream and get the people in the room next door banging on the wall :blush:


 
LOOOOOOOL have you been doing scared lil man squeals at the nasty film ian :lol2::lol2::no1:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ***NOTE TO SELF***
> 
> Ian DO NOT watch scarey films when you are alone in hotel rooms with a squeaky bed, also DO NOT watch that make me suddenly scream and get the people in the room next door banging on the wall :blush:


 
PMSL :lol2: What film did you watch??


----------



## temerist

im still watching it, its on pause whilst i got stiff drink. watching hat paranormal activity, only ever watched about the first 30 mins, now i know why :lol2:


----------



## sundia

im tired!


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> im still watching it, its on pause whilst i got stiff drink. watching hat paranormal activity, only ever watched about the first 30 mins, now i know why :lol2:


I aint seen that, is one i will have to watch though :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> im tired!


snuggle up and fall asleeps then


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> snuggle up and fall asleeps then



i cant :/ because then il be awake all night... my cat has taken a liking to sleeping on MY pillow.... thats probably because i just sold her bed lol but its not the point... if i shut her out the room she just scratches at the door all night.... she just wont sleep! lol


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> i cant :/ because then il be awake all night... my cat has taken a liking to sleeping on MY pillow.... thats probably because i just sold her bed lol but its not the point... if i shut her out the room she just scratches at the door all night.... she just wont sleep! lol


 
:lol2:You want to try having a snoring Cavalier king charles spaniel sleeping on your pillow. He really is *LOUD*


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> i cant :/ because then il be awake all night... my cat has taken a liking to sleeping on MY pillow.... thats probably because i just sold her bed lol but its not the point... if i shut her out the room she just scratches at the door all night.... she just wont sleep! lol


 
my cats all sleep downstairs out of choice lol so i dont get not cats sleeping on my head though have a skunk that cuddles up to my feet lol brave skunkie ha ha


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im still watching it, its on pause whilst i got stiff drink. watching hat paranormal activity, only ever watched about the first 30 mins, now i know why :lol2:


 
I really need to watch this


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:You want to try having a snoring Cavalier king charles spaniel sleeping on your pillow. He really is *LOUD*


 
LOL yes i wilsecond that i usually hear him snoring away when im on the phone to you :lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:You want to try having a snoring Cavalier king charles spaniel sleeping on your pillow. He really is *LOUD*


lo0ol saskia is not loud she just doesnt sleep though the whole night... every time i move she grabs my head!!! but not tonight nuuuuuuuu she is sleeping DOWNSTAIRS weather she likes it or not. 

sometimes i think she deliberatly does the complete oposite to what i want her to do... although she does love to play airoplane which is always fun to watch 



Emmaj said:


> my cats all sleep downstairs out of choice lol so i dont get not cats sleeping on my head though have a skunk that cuddles up to my feet lol brave skunkie ha ha


awwwww skunkies are cute


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> lo0ol saskia is not loud she just doesnt sleep though the whole night... every time i move she grabs my head!!! but not tonight nuuuuuuuu she is sleeping DOWNSTAIRS weather she likes it or not.
> 
> sometimes i think she deliberatly does the complete oposite to what i want her to do... although she does love to play airoplane which is always fun to watch
> 
> 
> 
> awwwww skunkies are cute


not all the time they aint :lol2:


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> my cats all sleep downstairs out of choice lol so i dont get not cats sleeping on my head though have a skunk that cuddles up to my feet lol brave skunkie ha ha


so its just a myth that skunks smell??? its actually just your feet???



Shell195 said:


> I really need to watch this


 
and no you dont, i keep having to pause it, its actually really jumpy


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> so its just a myth that skunks smell??? its actually just your feet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no you dont, i keep having to pause it, its actually really jumpy


 
yups that would be correct :blush::lol2:

Oooooooooo im soooooooo excited i have some fabby news :flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

jesus woman send me a pm with you news then, quickie quick, choppy chop chop


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> jesus woman send me a pm with you news then, quickie quick, choppy chop chop


 

Nooooooooo me first:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

i can say it here lol

The classic stripe hatchling that i have been assist feeding actually struck took the pink and took it down on its own tonight wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i can say it here lol
> 
> The classic stripe hatchling that i have been assist feeding actually struck took the pink and took it down on its own tonight wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 
Thats excelllent but quite a let down, I was hoping for some juicy gossip:lol2:


----------



## temerist

gutted

i thought it was going to be something really REALLY good, like your dog had kittens, or your expecting another child, had a scan and turned out its actually a baby plattapus


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thats excelllent but quite a let down, I was hoping for some juicy gossip:lol2:





temerist said:


> gutted
> 
> i thought it was going to be something really REALLY good, like your dog had kittens, or your expecting another child, had a scan and turned out its actually a baby plattapus


 
 but it is exciting for me 

i have been force feeding it for the last few months thinking it would never eat on its own and end up dieing like the other hatchling did


----------



## Shell195

That is excellent news:no1: I dont think I would have the patience to do it


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That is excellent news:no1: I dont think I would have the patience to do it


 
its been hard work an annoying at times lol when you cant get them to open their mouths but whats happened tonight has made it all worth it :no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe when we post on the same thread we need to just say "The same as her":lol2:


OK - that will save loadsa typin'!



temerist said:


> ***NOTE TO SELF***
> 
> Ian DO NOT watch scarey films when you are alone in hotel rooms with a squeaky bed, also DO NOT watch that make me suddenly scream and get the people in the room next door banging on the wall :blush:


Ian, you muppet! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> :lol2:You want to try having a snoring Cavalier king charles spaniel sleeping on your pillow. He really is *LOUD*


Or a Harry lying in between you purring like a buzz saw!!

Emma - great news abour your striking snake! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> OK - that will save loadsa typin'!
> 
> Ian, you muppet! :lol2:
> 
> Or a Harry lying in between you purring like a buzz saw!!
> 
> Emma - great news abour your striking snake! :2thumb:


thankies eileen 

lew was so excited when i told him you would look for a car bead for him :lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

cooljules on tv? livin +1?


----------



## Emmaj

I dont have living


----------



## fenwoman

Charlibob said:


> She doesn't go outside so can't of eaten any grass. Shes making the hairball noise, I had a look on youtube when she did it the first time and its the same noise that all the cats on youtube are making when coughing them up. I haven't seen her eat anything weird, Marks very tidy so there isnt really anything she could of eaten :hmm:We don't give anything to eat other than cat food, so it isn't any "human" food.


 Have you got any furball stuff?
BTW, and not wanting to be pedantic, but this is a particular 'thing' for me. You shouldn't say


> can't of eaten


 as it should be 'can't have eaten'. Would you ask someone "*of* you eaten anything today"? It sounds ridiculous doesn't it? So 'could have', 'should have', 'will have' and not could of, should of or will of.
Lesson over and apologies but this 'of' instead of 'have' drives me wild.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Have you got any furball stuff?
> BTW, and not wanting to be pedantic, but this is a particular 'thing' for me. You shouldn't say as it should be 'can't have eaten'. Would you ask someone "*of* you eaten anything today"? It sounds ridiculous doesn't it? So 'could have', 'should have', 'will have' and not could of, should of or will of.
> Lesson over and apologies but this 'of' instead of 'have' drives me wild.


 
pam did you get my pm ?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

aye it is him! hehe


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> ***NOTE TO SELF***
> 
> Ian DO NOT watch scarey films when you are alone in hotel rooms with a squeaky bed, also DO NOT watch that make me suddenly scream and get the people in the room next door banging on the wall :blush:


:rotfl:
Yer big girls blouse.Screaming indeed!!!
Why are you in a hotel room anyway? I thought your own bedroom had a telly.


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> aye it is him! hehe


 
ooo whats he on for whats it about ???

tell :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> :rotfl:
> Yer big girls blouse.Screaming indeed!!!
> Why are you in a hotel room anyway? I thought your own bedroom had a telly.


 
he is out and about doing home checks pam he is somewhere wales way i think at the moment :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

hes on britains worst homes! :lol2:
hes a hoarder of computers and boxes and envelopes etc! justin and colin are teachin him and several others to paint n change their houses around! 

hes just made his sister cry the tight git :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes on britains worst homes! :lol2:
> hes a hoarder of computers and boxes and envelopes etc! justin and colin are teachin him and several others to paint n change their houses around!
> 
> hes just made his sister cry the tight git :lol2:


ah darn it thats the only downfall to free view not getting channels like that :devil:

well he dosnt mince his words though does he lol he never has done on the forum anyways :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> PMSL :lol2: What film did you watch??


bet it was shrek hehehe. Or 'Telletubbies on elm street'.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> bet it was shrek hehehe. Or 'Telletubbies on elm street'.
> image
> 
> image


 
LOL my word i think so many people would have loved to do that to the tellytubbies :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

fenwoman said:


> Have you got any furball stuff?
> BTW, and not wanting to be pedantic, but this is a particular 'thing' for me. You shouldn't say as it should be 'can't have eaten'. Would you ask someone "*of* you eaten anything today"? It sounds ridiculous doesn't it? So 'could have', 'should have', 'will have' and not could of, should of or will of.
> Lesson over and apologies but this 'of' instead of 'have' drives me wild.


Not yet going to go and get some tomorrow as I was in uni 9-6 today and didn't have time. I'm going to try and give her a bit of olive oil, as a lot of places have said that should do the trick as the hairball stuff is just a lubricant anyway. 

I did ring vetline, I get it free with my pet insurance, the lady said it does sound a hairball and that it doesn't sound bad as shes eating/drinking/pooing/weeing/playing as normal. She said to get some of the stuff and if that doesn't do work after a couple of days then go to the vets. But if her usual behaviour does change then take her straight away. 

Sorry I have really poor grammer/spelling, normally I'm using my macbook which corrects eveything I type but it doesnt trust my router at the moment and wont connect :devil:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:You want to try having a snoring Cavalier king charles spaniel sleeping on your pillow. He really is *LOUD*


 Kate snores too, and last night, she farted into my ear. I was shocked. I have never heard her fart before :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Kate snores too, and last night, she farted into my ear. I was shocked. I have never heard her fart before :gasp:


 
LOOOOOOOL OMG i choked on my mini doughnut then :gasp: LOLOLOL


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> pam did you get my pm ?


Yus and replied to.:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Yus and replied to.:2thumb:


aye i replyed back to ya :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOL OMG i choked on my mini doughnut then :gasp: LOLOLOL


Well! 16 years I've had her. 16 years she's slept in my bed beside me and I've never heard her fart before.She's far too ladylike.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Well! 16 years I've had her. 16 years she's slept in my bed beside me and I've never heard her fart before.She's far too ladylike.


 
LOL its like mine i have never heard keona fart to qannik should have been a boy as she farts like a trooper like nanook :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been playing with the kittens:flrt:Ive raised 5 complete lunatics:gasp: They are off to the vets tomorrow for 1st vacc and ID chip then on Saturday 3 of them are off to their new homes as they will be 10 1/2 weeks old :gasp: 2 are staying with me for another 2 weeks as the owner of one is going away for a week and the other one needs to stay with her for company


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with the kittens:flrt:Ive raised 5 complete lunatics:gasp: They are off to the vets tomorrow for 1st vacc and ID chip then on Saturday 3 of them are off to their new homes as they will be 10 1/2 weeks old :gasp: 2 are staying with me for another 2 weeks as the owner of one is going away for a week and the other one needs to stay with her for company


 
wow shell i cant believe how its flown dosnt seem 2 mins since they were landed on you all helpless


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

he won! wow :lol2:
not that anyone on this thread cares like


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he won! wow :lol2:
> not that anyone on this thread cares like


 
I dont actually know him, I flicked over to have a look but still didnt know who he was. Is his forum name Cooljules?


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he won! wow :lol2:
> not that anyone on this thread cares like


 
hey i was interested and asked what was going on.......cos i couldnt watch as i dont have the channel


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I dont actually know him, I flicked over to have a look but still didnt know who he was. Is his forum name Cooljules?


 
yeah shell he is with llama girl 

they dont post as much as they used if at all anymore


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i dont think him and lhama girl are together anymore.....could be wrong though


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i dont think him and lhama girl are together anymore.....could be wrong though


 

What did he win??


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i dont think him and lhama girl are together anymore.....could be wrong though


 
Oh okies have not seen anything of either of them on here for a while 

what did he win then ?

explain i couldnt watch i wants to know


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

he won £500 woth of vouchers for his house cos he showed the biggest improvement on his knowledge on paintin n stuff


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he won £500 woth of vouchers for his house cos he showed the biggest improvement on his knowledge on paintin n stuff


 
aww wow cool thats excellant 

go cooljooles :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Have you got any furball stuff?
> BTW, and not wanting to be pedantic, but this is a particular 'thing' for me. You shouldn't say as it should be 'can't have eaten'. Would you ask someone "*of* you eaten anything today"? It sounds ridiculous doesn't it? So 'could have', 'should have', 'will have' and not could of, should of or will of.
> Lesson over and apologies but this 'of' instead of 'have' drives me wild.


Do you know what drives me mad!! Really mad!! :bash: It's people putting an extra 'r' in drawing and prounouncing it draw-ring! I hear it all the time on TV and it does my head in!!



Emmaj said:


> wow shell i cant believe how its flown dosnt seem 2 mins since they were landed on you all helpless


To true it doesn't.

I don't get Living either - not all of us have Sky you know, Cat!!! so I couldn't watch it either but it's great that he won - whoever he is :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Do you know what drives me mad!! Really mad!! :bash: It's people putting an extra 'r' in drawing and prounouncing it draw-ring! I hear it all the time on TV and it does my head in!!
> 
> To true it doesn't.
> 
> I don't get Living either - not all of us have Sky you know, Cat!!! so I couldn't watch it either but it's great that he won - whoever he is :lol2:


 
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeks eileen i wont ever call you and say the word drawing as i think i say it how you hate it :blush: sowwie :blush:


yeah i cant believe how quick its gone with the kittys 

(see my change of subject there good yeah? lol)


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: at you two. Steve kept falling asleep in the chair and wouldnt go to bed as he wanted to spend some time with me, yeah alright, I got more company off the dogs:lol2: He eventually gave up and took the dogs and cats to bed with him:2thumb: Peace at last


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: at you two. Steve kept falling asleep in the chair and wouldnt go to bed as he wanted to spend some time with me, yeah alright, I got more company off the dogs:lol2: He eventually gave up and took the dogs and cats to bed with him:2thumb:


but i do shell i add letters into alot of words i was talking out loud to myself when eileen said that :blush::lol2: i also miss alot of letters and add different ones too :blush:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: at you two. Steve kept falling asleep in the chair and wouldnt go to bed as he wanted to spend some time with me, yeah alright, I got more company off the dogs:lol2: He eventually gave up and took the dogs and cats to bed with him:2thumb: Peace at last


oh but that is really sweet of him eh? What a nice chap he sounds.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> oh but that is really sweet of him eh? What a nice chap he sounds.


 
Hes just done 3 x 12 hour night shifts and got up at 12.00 today as nextdoors westie was locked out and yapping so Im not to annoyed by it


----------



## Emmaj

arrrrrrrghhhhhhh im being invaded by the kittys they have realised i put my pj's on :devil:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeks eileen i wont ever call you and say the word drawing as i think i say it how you hate it :blush: sowwie :blush:
> 
> 
> yeah i cant believe how quick its gone with the kittys
> 
> (see my change of subject there good yeah? lol)


Yes I notice that! :2thumb: clever girl!



Emmaj said:


> but i do shell i add letters into alot of words i was talking out loud to myself when eileen said that :blush::lol2: i also miss alot of letters and add different ones too :blush:


My mother (bless her) always put a 'd' in Henry and said Hendry and it used to drive me mad too! :crazy:

I'm sure I say words wrong to, but we all have our little idiosycradies,don't we!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes I notice that! :2thumb: clever girl!
> 
> My mother (bless her) always put a 'd' in Henry and said Hendry and it used to drive me mad too! :crazy:
> 
> I'm sure I say words wrong to, but we all have our little idiosycradies,don't we!


 
i have only just over the last couple of years started saying orinment correctly my mother used to go mad when i said it as i said ordiment 

i cannot say pratractor and mephisis (bad spelling i thinks) which is what skunks belong to 

shell will tell you i cant say that word without someone saying it 1st lol 

im really pretty terrible with my speach and always have been


----------



## Emmaj

i couldnt say very either it was thery :lol2:

all these lil things popping back 

i even do actually say lil an not little :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I get irritated with bad grammer, too *blush* Like "they're", "their", and "there"!! And the "of" thing, too.

Ian, isn't that movie scary?!?!? I _LOVE_ a good scary movie and that is by far the best one that has been released in a very long time! The ending shot was BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I get irritated with bad grammer, too *blush* Like "they're", "their", and "there"!! And the "of" thing, too.
> 
> Ian, isn't that movie scary?!?!? I _LOVE_ a good scary movie and that is by far the best one that has been released in a very long time! The ending shot was BRILLIANT!!!


 

sowwie  mines really bad too 


eeeeeeeeeks i maybes should stop posting and talking :lol2::lol2:

(doubt that would be possible likes lol)


----------



## Amalthea

Emma, yours is far from the worst I've seen  OH!!!!! The. Worst. Thing. Ever........... God damned bloody chatspeak!!!!! When you've got an entire keyboard available to you, there is no excuse (I don't even use it when I am texting)!!!!


----------



## Shell195

I have a problem with a word, but at the minute I cant remember what it is for the life of me:blush: I hate text talk too


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Emma, yours is far from the worst I've seen  OH!!!!! The. Worst. Thing. Ever........... God damned bloody chatspeak!!!!! When you've got an entire keyboard available to you, there is no excuse (I don't even use it when I am texting)!!!!


no i have to agree i may have bad gram and spelling but i dispise that text chat too i dont even do it when texting either :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I have a problem with a word, but at the minute I cant remember what it is for the life of me:blush:


 
i know you have laughed at me lots for the words i cant say so come on woman think of it so i can laugh at you instead :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

_Moist_. I hate that word *shudders*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> _Moist_. I hate that word *shudders*


 
i usually have to be asked to repeat what i have said when i say that word lol 

another i think i must add into lol


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> _Moist_. I hate that word *shudders*


 
Me to, it sounds sooooooooooooo dirty Urgh:bash:

Im still trying to think of my word


----------



## Amalthea

Gary says it on a regular basis just because he knows I hate it.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Me to, it sounds sooooooooooooo dirty Urgh:bash:
> 
> Im still trying to think of my word


 
there is one word i hate and i only use it if im really really hacked off but i hate it when anyone else says it 

but its swearing so will have to be carefull but it rhymes with blunt:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Gary says it on a regular basis just because he knows I hate it.


 
tut at gary for being a wind up merchant :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ah ha Ive remebered my word, I mix up specific and pacific, it really annoys me:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I can't stand that word, either, Emma... One charming young man in my college called me an "American *blunt*" once...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I can't stand that word, either, Emma... One charming young man in my college called me an "American *blunt*" once...


Its a horrible word:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I can't stand that word, either, Emma... One charming young man in my college called me an "American *blunt*" once...


 
Oh an i hope you smacked him in the gob as if i had been there he would have got one from me thats for sure 

eeeeeeeee i hates people like that your such a lovely person how could anyone say anything nasty like that


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Its a horrible word:bash:


yups shell an if she dint smack him in the gob im gonna go on a mission to smack him for her :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't do anything, actually. I was quite afraid of him, if I'm honest. Never felt safe around him and he regularly made comments about my nationality and the fact that I was female.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I didn't do anything, actually. I was quite afraid of him, if I'm honest. Never felt safe around him and he regularly made comments about my nationality and the fact that I was female.


 
 awwwwwwww jen if i had been there with you i would have bitten the feckers ankles so hard he yelpd and begged for me to let go 

i hate people like that there really is no need for it 

bullies argh they are horrible


----------



## Amalthea

What's done is done... Never seen the asshole since leaving college.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> What's done is done... Never seen the asshole since leaving college.


well im sure he will get his dues hun im a firm beliver in karma :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Jen do you or have you ever kept Duprasi?? What is the best substrate to use?


----------



## Amalthea

I haven't ever kept them (but would love to at some point!!!), but I would probably keep them on a paper based substrate (like I do with most of the critters)...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I haven't ever kept them (but would love to at some point!!!), but I would probably keep them on a paper based substrate (like I do with most of the critters)...


 
Could they still dig and burrow? I keep researching these as they are soooooo cute, but every site tells a different story:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading off to bed... Nighty night, ladies (am including you in that statement, Ian *wink*)


----------



## Emmaj

right bedtime for me 

need to get all the bogars sorted and have someone dragging boxes about the table telling me she wants food greedy expensive biatch :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Could they still dig and burrow? I keep researching these as they are soooooo cute, but every site tells a different story:bash:


If you used a mixture of paper cat litter and hay, they could  But ya know, if I had gerbils, they would be kept on shavings (with hay, cardboard, wood, etc). I think a good quality shavings isn't going to hurt any..... I keep my mice on shavings because they seem to enjoy digging in it and I've never had any adverse reactions to it.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> If you used a mixture of paper cat litter and hay, they could  But ya know, if I had gerbils, they would be kept on shavings (with hay, cardboard, wood, etc). I think a good quality shavings isn't going to hurt any..... I keep my mice on shavings because they seem to enjoy digging in it and I've never had any adverse reactions to it.


Thanks hun and night ladies:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Glad I could help 

Am up and ready for work... *yawn*


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I hope you were supposed to be at work when you got there Jen :lolo2:

I don't like your 'special word' either Emma - I think it's awful!

I often deliberately mis-pronounce words just for fun - one is berzerek instead of berserk, another is telepathetic instead of telepathic and another is picture-skew instead of picturesque - there are more, but those are the ones that immediately spring to mind. Years ago I worked with a lovely girl and she pointed out one day, looking very embarrassed that I had pronounced picturesque wrongly and I told her I did it deliberately, cos i liked it that way and it was fun. "Ah she said, I see, cos I've noticed you pronounce another word wrong too" I also say clacerlator instead of calculator and binocliers instead of binoculars, but that was how Iain pronounced them when he was a little boy, so I've always said it that way ever since!

Well I've had to get up early this morning to ring my docs cos I've an appointment this morning and wasn't sure of the time. When I made it last week I put it in my phone calendar which is now my diary, cos it rings to remind me (I have a calendar in the kitchen, but I forget to look at it! :blush

My phone went flat yesterday afternoon and when I went to put it on charge the dog has chewed the charger and bitten through the wire, so I can't charge it up and can't get on it to see what I've got arranged this week! So relying on memory! :roll:


----------



## temerist

morning people


----------



## Emmaj

morning all 

eileen you can buy the universal phone chargers from argos lewis got one as he broke his phone charger 

think it was £9.99


----------



## temerist

fenny pm me your email address its urgent :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> eileen you can buy the universal phone chargers from argos lewis got one as he broke his phone charger
> 
> think it was £9.99


I just went onto ebay and got one for a couple of quid. Course the postie tried to deliver it when I was out so can't collect it until tomorrow. 

It's not a huge problem cos this phone Shirley got me at work when they had a big sale on and it was only about a month or so after I bought a new one, so I've just charged up the old one (which is still new! :lol and put the sim card in there, so I'm contactable, but don't have my 'diary' :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Evening all, Evening all, Evening all :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

evening lover


----------



## temerist

shell get on msn NOW :lol2:

and where the fcuk is fenny been waiting all day for her :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

hmmm tuesdays im sure fenny is busy out and about on a tues 

thats poss why she aint been about lol

oooo and evening all :2thumb:


----------



## ashley

Evening!

Just a quick post - have an 'emergency' darts meeting tonight because the captain's thrown her dummy out the pram and everyone is fighting with eachother, I thought I had left that behind at school! :bash:

I found an ad today on gumtree (aberdeen) for a 2 year old cat for sale again due to timewasters, and she is pregnant -http://aberdeen.gumtree.com/aberdeen/10/53725010.html 
It really annoys me! I'd be up like a shot to get her but have no experience with kittens and I don't think a busy new environment would be best for her. I really hope someone doesn't just take her to make money from the kittens when she has them!


----------



## Shell195

Hello Em and Ashley:2thumb: and Ian of course


----------



## Shell195

My kittens are now vaccinated and chipped:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My kittens are now vaccinated and chipped:no1:


 
awwwwww bless that means new homes soon then :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> awwwwww bless that means new homes soon then :gasp:


 
I know, 3 are going on Saturday and 2 a fortnight later:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I know, 3 are going on Saturday and 2 a fortnight later:gasp:


 
you will be lost without them hee hee no fluff bums to have to chase about hee hee


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> you will be lost without them hee hee no fluff bums to have to chase about hee hee


 
I think the chinchillas will be glad to see the back of them


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I think the chinchillas will be glad to see the back of them


 
lol well not everyone will miss them then hee hee


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol well not everyone will miss them then hee hee


What have you been up to??

ETA I felt like a celebrity in the vets waiting room as everyone got up to come and see the wire cat carrier full of cute gingerness


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> What have you been up to??


been in cleaning mode today so done house from top to bottom 

and been on my mums this aftys 

so not alot really :lol2:

been making plans with my aunty about sorting my cellar when the weather gets better to finally turn it into the dogs room


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> been in cleaning mode today so done house from top to bottom
> 
> and been on my mums this aftys
> 
> so not alot really :lol2:
> 
> been making plans with my aunty about sorting my cellar when the weather gets better to finally turn it into the dogs room


 
That should be good, Ive been to the sanctuary today


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That should be good, Ive been to the sanctuary today


what was going on there today then ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> what was going on there today then ?


 
We went and picked up a Pekin cockerel,I weighed hedgehogs and played with animals all day:no1:

ETA I have a Trustees meeting there on Saturday so that should be very boring lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> We went and picked up a Pekin cockerel,I weighed hedgehogs and played with animals all day:no1:
> 
> ETA I have a Trustees meeting there on Saturday so that should be very boring lol


 
LOL hee hee im sure you will have so much fun at the meeting really :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL hee hee im sure you will have so much fun at the meeting really :2thumb::lol2:


 
Ive just been and fed and cleaned my small furries


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been and fed and cleaned my small furries


 
im bored i actually put the tv on im that bored :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im bored i actually put the tv on im that bored :lol2:


 
Thats boring too:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thats boring too:lol2:


im watching CSI

i watched holby before not seen it in ages :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im watching CSI
> 
> i watched holby before not seen it in ages :lol2:


 
Soooo you are catching up:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

lewis is watching iron will i can hear huskies howling :lol2::lol2:

the dogs ears have just pricked up saying that the cats did too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Soooo you are catching up:whistling2:


no not really lol ah well ha ha


----------



## Shell195

Whats Iron will??


----------



## Emmaj

Its a movie about a young lad who's dad mushes, he dies falling through ice.............the young lad does the race his dad had planned to do 

a husky film :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Its a movie about a young lad who's dad mushes, he dies falling through ice.............the young lad does the race his dad had planned to do
> 
> a husky film :blush::lol2::lol2:


 
Aaaaah now I understand the huskies reaction:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

yups lol 

and the cats being as they think they are huskies too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2:
Ive just got an email off my dad showing me the family website my brother is making. It appears he has different memories than me and my sisters have:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:
> Ive just got an email off my dad showing me the family website my brother is making. It appears he has different memories than me and my sisters have:whistling2:


 
Oh lol are they very different ?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Oh lol are they very different ?:lol2:


 
Very, his were all happy, ours wern`t at all:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Very, his were all happy ours wern`t at all:bash:


 
ahhhhhhhhh okies 

its so cold tonight i have the fire on as well


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> ahhhhhhhhh okies
> 
> its so cold tonight i have the fire on as well


Have you got snow as its meant to be coming back:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Have you got snow as its meant to be coming back:bash:


 
we had snow this morn an its tried a few times throughout the day too 

not looked out and wont lol cos i hate snow 


Ooooooo you have a pm on the way


----------



## Shell195

and replied:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Very, his were all happy, ours wern`t at all:bash:


 everyopne's memories are their own, from their perspective. I spoke to my brother about the violence at the hands of my late father (he suffered broken bones) and commented that I was terrified of Dad because of it, yet he maintains thet he can't remember any of the violence and wasn't afraid of dad. Yet he got it the worst out of us 3 kids, then me, while my sister was the golden child and had nothing denied her, ever.She never got told off or beaten etc.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> and replied:lol2:


replyed back lol


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> everyopne's memories are their own, from their perspective. I spoke to my brother about the violence at the hands of my late father (he suffered broken bones) and commented that I was terrified of Dad because of it, yet he maintains thet he can't remember any of the violence and wasn't afraid of dad. Yet he got it the worst out of us 3 kids, then me, while my sister was the golden child and had nothing denied her, ever.She never got told off or beaten etc.


 
yeah some people do block out the bad things that happened and just remember the good


----------



## Shell195

My father was a tyrant and we were all scared of him. We dare not be in 5 minutes late, even when we were teenagers, he hung me out of an upstairs window once:bash: I dont know why my brother blocks this out, I suppose it was because being the only boy my father doted on him and still does


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My father was a tyrant and we were all scared of him. We dare not be in 5 minutes late, even when we were teenagers, he hung me out of an upstairs window once:bash: I dont know why my brother blocks this out, I suppose it was because being the only boy my father doted on him and still does


 
my grandad was like this with my mum and her siblings too


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> I found an ad today on gumtree (aberdeen) for a 2 year old cat for sale again due to timewasters, and she is pregnant -due to timewasters peterhaed Aberdeen cats and kittens for sale
> It really annoys me! I'd be up like a shot to get her but have no experience with kittens and I don't think a busy new environment would be best for her. I really hope someone doesn't just take her to make money from the kittens when she has them!


Ashley that's f*cking awful! How irresponsible and if the OH is allergic, then they can't have had her long, or he's just 'become' allergic suddenly!! :whistling2:



Emmaj said:


> im watching CSI


I've just watched it cos we recorded it.



Emmaj said:


> Its a movie about a young lad who's dad mushes, he dies falling through ice.............the young lad does the race his dad had planned to do
> 
> a husky film :blush::lol2::lol2:


I think I've seen that one Emma. He ends up all iced up and horrible and wasn't he racing against a cheat????

We went to a local pub cos I've just found out Tuesday night is curry night, curry on a red hot skillet, fried onions rice, naan bread and a pint for a fiver! However, when we got there there were no free tables and when we went to the bar to order the guy said it was an hour wait.

My impatience kicked in and I thought b*ggar that I'm not waiting an hour to get served so we went to our 2 for 1 pub which is 15-20 minutes drive away. I had a rump steak, Barry had home made steak pie (which is about 6" in diameter) and a couple of drinks for £11 so we were no worse off and had finished eating by the time we would have just been starting at the other pub. Then we went to Tesco's for a bit of shopping and home again!

God!!! My life is so exciting!! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ashley that's f*cking awful! How irresponsible and if the OH is allergic, then they can't have had her long, or he's just 'become' allergic suddenly!! :whistling2:
> 
> I've just watched it cos we recorded it.
> 
> I think I've seen that one Emma. He ends up all iced up and horrible and wasn't he racing against a cheat????
> 
> We went to a local pub cos I've just found out Tuesday night is curry night, curry on a red hot skillet, fried onions rice, naan bread and a pint for a fiver! However, when we got there there were no free tables and when we went to the bar to order the guy said it was an hour wait.
> 
> My impatience kicked in and I thought b*ggar that I'm not waiting an hour to get served so we went to our 2 for 1 pub which is 15-20 minutes drive away. I had a rump steak, Barry had home made steak pie (which is about 6" in diameter) and a couple of drinks for £11 so we were no worse off and had finished eating by the time we would have just been starting at the other pub. Then we went to Tesco's for a bit of shopping and home again!
> 
> God!!! My life is so exciting!! :whistling2:


 
yes thats the one eileen 

the lad is called will an the people keeping up with the race call him iron will because he keeps going regaurdless


----------



## temerist

EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN:flrt:


 
you not been watching scarey movies tonight then ?

as you aint screamin like a biatch :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN:flrt:


 
how come i never get a nice hello ?


----------



## temerist

tbh it wasnt actually scarey, in afact it was shit, i just drink tonight


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> tbh it wasnt actually scarey, in afact it was shit, i just drink tonight


oh ok :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, you have made me hungry now:bash:


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> how come i never get a nice hello ?


:flrt:EMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMA:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> :flrt:EMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMA:flrt:


but you only did it cos i asked  you so dont luffs me really


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> but you only did it cos i asked  you so dont luffs me really


 
Awwwwwwwww:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> yes thats the one eileen
> 
> the lad is called will an the people keeping up with the race call him iron will because he keeps going regaurdless


Thought so - I really enjoyed it! :2thumb:


temerist said:


> EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN:flrt:


EEEEEEEEEE-YAN :flrt:



Emmaj said:


> how come i never get a nice hello ?


Cos I is special!! :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen, you have made me hungry now:bash:


Sorry, Shell!!

I forgot to say having read yours and Pam's posts, I think I had a normal-ish upbringing after all! My dad was a bit 'fast and loose' with the belt when I was young, but nothing like what you two have had to put up with!


----------



## Emmaj

i feel unloved 

shell i saw the person tonight an still went all :blush: so just got what i wanted an adios :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thought so - I really enjoyed it! :2thumb:
> EEEEEEEEEE-YAN :flrt:
> 
> Cos I is special!! :whistling2:
> 
> Sorry, Shell!!
> 
> I forgot to say having read yours and Pam's posts, I think I had a normal-ish upbringing after all! My dad was a bit 'fast and loose' with the belt when I was young, but nothing like what you two have had to put up with!


My father is so meek and mild now and my mother denies all knowledge of his bullying:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Thought so - I really enjoyed it! :2thumb:
> EEEEEEEEEE-YAN :flrt:
> 
> Cos I is special!! :whistling2:
> 
> Sorry, Shell!!
> 
> I forgot to say having read yours and Pam's posts, I think I had a normal-ish upbringing after all! My dad was a bit 'fast and loose' with the belt when I was young, but nothing like what you two have had to put up with!


i agree im just not the right kind of special


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i feel unloved
> 
> shell i saw the person tonight an still went all :blush: so just got what i wanted an adios :lol2:


 
D- for not trying :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> D- for not trying :lol2:


i cant i have no confidence..............life an this place sure as hell kicked it out of me


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i cant i have no confidence..............life an this place sure as hell kicked it out of me


 
You need to paint on a smile and go all flirty when you see him:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You need to paint on a smile and go all flirty when you see him:2thumb:


 
yeah an would be my luck that he laughs at me cos he is gay 


i just darnt set myself up for the disapointment 

i have had way too much of it and dont want anymore 


god im so negative


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeah an would be my luck that he laughs at me cos he is gay
> 
> 
> i just darnt set myself up for the disapointment
> 
> i have had way too much of it and dont want anymore
> 
> 
> god im so negative


You certainly are:bash: You wont know what he is unless you get chatting to him


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You certainly are:bash: You wont know what he is unless you get chatting to him


i have but i cant tell either way have had a giggle with him a few times 

but that was like unintentional lol 

i ordered pizza need comfort food lol


----------



## Amalthea

Sleepy................

I read the book Iron Will in school and then watched the movie afterward  (I think...)


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Sleepy................
> 
> I read the book Iron Will in school and then watched the movie afterward  (I think...)


they is good :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Also read (and then watched) White Fang


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Also read (and then watched) White Fang


 
books are so much better to read before the films you see 

gives more meaning to watching the film


----------



## Shell195

Books are always better


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Books are always better


 
yups 

pizza is here mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yups
> 
> pizza is here mmmmmmmmmmm


I am eating cheese with beetroot and pickle:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I am eating cheese with beetroot and pickle:lol2:


i have vegitarian pizza with garlic mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> My father is so meek and mild now and my mother denies all knowledge of his bullying:bash:


pft ain't that the way :bash:
My dad is dead now and my mother is probably alive. I have no contact with her. I hate the woman. Oddly enough, my friend Lynne and I met up with her parents in Asda and sat having a coffee and I commented that so often nowadays, fathers get upset if ther kids get hurt, or lost, and fathers get upset if they split up and the wife takes the kids away. I said to them that I found it an alien concept that fathers feel affection for their children because I grew up knowing that this was not so.I honestly do not believe that my father held myself and my brother in any affection at all and looking back at a couple of photos, where he is looking at my brother, he is doing so with utter loathing on his face. Yet my sister was doted on and fawned over. Needless to say, my brother and I can't stand my sister and neither of us have anything to do with our mother who goes about telling people that "all my children are a disappointment to me. Only my step daughter and my youngest are any good".


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> pft ain't that the way :bash:
> My dad is dead now and my mother is probably alive. I have no contact with her. I hate the woman. Oddly enough, my friend Lynne and I met up with her parents in Asda and sat having a coffee and I commented that so often nowadays, fathers get upset if ther kids get hurt, or lost, and fathers get upset if they split up and the wife takes the kids away. I said to them that I found it an alien concept that fathers feel affection for their children because I grew up knowing that this was not so.I honestly do not believe that my father held myself and my brother in any affection at all and looking back at a couple of photos, where he is looking at my brother, he is doing so with utter loathing on his face. Yet my sister was doted on and fawned over. Needless to say, my brother and I can't stand my sister and neither of us have anything to do with our mother who goes about telling people that "all my children are a disappointment to me. Only my step daughter and my youngest are any good".


 
My father instilled utter terror into us. Parents evening, being late back home,dropping a plate, my mother used to say "Wait until your father gets home" and stood back while he physically abused us. I always said I would never treat my kids like this and I havent.
I dont have much contact with my parents and no closeness at all which is a shame as my kids missed out on having caring grandparents


----------



## Emmaj

right im off gonna have a brew and bed 

nighty all :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> right im off gonna have a brew and bed
> 
> nighty all :flrt::flrt:


 
Night Emma I will ring you tomorrow


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Night Emma I will ring you tomorrow


 
okies hun night x x x x


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> i agree im just not the right kind of special


Aw, Emma! Don't say that - I think you are special. Shell's right you need to boost your confidence a bit!



Amalthea said:


> Also read (and then watched) White Fang


I read White Fang when I was about 8 and I loved it - The Call of the Wild was my fav book as a child and White Fang came a close second.

My mum used to say "wait til your dad gets home to us too" I vowed I'd never say it to my kids.

My biggest problem was my mother's obsession with what the neighbours thought of us as a family. So everything my brother and I ever did had to be what the neighbours would approve of. Needless to say I was a great disappointment, cos I was always different and wanted to be so!!

My mother played all kinds of dirty tricks on me to try and get me to conform, but I never did. And of course I married someone who had been married before and had a child, which was shameful cos the neighbours would think I'd taken him away from his wife. She even wrote to my friend Grace and asked her to meet her for coffee and when Grace went she asked her to use her influence over me to get me to stop seeing John! :gasp: 

Then when he died I married again too soon and she thought the neighbours would think I didn't love him and then I left Peter and moved in with Barry :roll: She really struggled with that one! :lol2:

But at least I wasn't physically abused!

Well I'm off to bed now, no doubt you lot will fill another 3 pages before you go and I'll have to spend ages in the morning catching up! :lol2:

ETA: My God, while I was typing that you've all said goodnight and gone! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, Emma! Don't say that - I think you are special. Shell's right you need to boost your confidence a bit!
> 
> I read White Fang when I was about 8 and I loved it - The Call of the Wild was my fav book as a child and White Fang came a close second.
> 
> My mum used to say "wait til your dad gets home to us too" I vowed I'd never say it to my kids.
> 
> My biggest problem was my mother's obsession with what the neighbours thought of us as a family. So everything my brother and I ever did had to be what the neighbours would approve of. Needless to say I was a great disappointment, cos I was always different and wanted to be so!!
> 
> My mother played all kinds of dirty tricks on me to try and get me to conform, but I never did. And of course I married someone who had been married before and had a child, which was shameful cos the neighbours would think I'd taken him away from his wife. She even wrote to my friend Grace and asked her to meet her for coffee and when Grace went she asked her to use her influence over me to get me to stop seeing John! :gasp:
> 
> Then when he died I married again too soon and she thought the neighbours would think I didn't love him and then I left Peter and moved in with Barry :roll: She really struggled with that one! :lol2:
> 
> But at least I wasn't physically abused!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now, no doubt you lot will fill another 3 pages before you go and I'll have to spend ages in the morning catching up! :lol2:
> 
> ETA: My God, while I was typing that you've all said goodnight and gone! :gasp:


 
:lol2: Night Eileen Im going too


----------



## MSL

hello ladies.....I am sorry sorry sorry
I know I am always saying it but I have no time!!!
Saying that I got my haircut today , for the first time since last june :gasp:

so 4 pups gone, 2 to go, they were 8 weeks on sunday and more than ready to go, desperately needing that 1-1 their new owners can give them........havent taken any pics.....I was put off a bit this time...I was keeping the photobucket puppy diary as you know, I logged on to face book one afternoon and a friend told me that one of the buyers, who she knew, had plastered all the pics all over face book, she didn't ask, they were ,my pics, of my home and unbelievably she has even put ones on of me and the kids!!!I didn't take any after that...i did challenege her and told her to take them down and she got quite stroppy but I still can't believe she did it!!!
Been working extra hours, doing long days, filling in my application form (nightmare job) for the job I want ,so just lost track of time and days

Hope you lot are all well...havent read through any back pages....any goss!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Been in a meeting all day with the big bosses for Ann Summers... They wanted ideas and such and chose 6 people from each area to go... I was one of the 6. Got a nice goodie bag out of the deal  Tired now... Might take a nap.


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> ...I was keeping the photobucket puppy diary as you know, I logged on to face book one afternoon and a friend told me that one of the buyers, who she knew, had plastered all the pics all over face book, she didn't ask, they were ,my pics, of my home and unbelievably she has even put ones on of me and the kids!!!I didn't take any after that...i did challenege her and told her to take them down and she got quite stroppy but I still can't believe she did it!!!
> Been working extra hours, doing long days, filling in my application form (nightmare job) for the job I want ,so just lost track of time and days
> 
> Hope you lot are all well...havent read through any back pages....any goss!!!


Penny, you need to protect your Photobucket account so that people can't just help themselves to your photographs and can only see the ones you send them the link to!

Jen, that's excellent that you got to be one of the 6 for your area - I hope you came up with some good ideas???

Skye and I have been out all day in the woods! I met my friend Jane who brought the Podenco back from Spain and we were walking in the woods in the Cheviot foothills for 2 hours. It was cold, but by the time I'd climbed up a few steep paths I was fair boilin'! :roll:

Course Skye was dreadful! Often when Jane lets Pablo off, he runs off and can vanish for half an hour or more into the woods, so we waited until he'd run off and then I let Skye off and he was having a lovely time until Pablo came back literally 5 minutes later and then Skye just went stupid, was chasing him and poor Pablo was frightened! :sad: He was seeing him off and Skye wasn't being nasty back, but he's so big and so rough and Pablo's half his size and he was just getting too frightened. So I put Skye back on the lead for about the next half mile or so. 

Then the path split and went in both directions and Jane said she usually took the left path which went in a wide circle around the wood and eventually joined the path at the top of the right path, so I suggested that she went her usual route and I would take the right path and meet her half way round the circle so that Skye could have some quality time off the lead and that worked out great. Then when i saw Jane coming down the path towards me I put Skye back on the lead, but even after having 2 sessions off the lead and being able to run to his hearts content as soon as he went back on the lead he was pulling like a train (which he wouldn't do at home after half that time being out) whining at Pablo, frothing at the mouth, just being totally over the top ridiculous! Then when we were near the outskirts of the wood, where there are sheep in adjoining fields Jane has to put Pablo on the lead, so then I let Skye off again. He kept running up to Pablo, but when I checked him he stopped and went off on his ramblings again. Hopefully if we repeat this exercise enough times, Skye will get used to Pablo and Pablo will not be so frightened of Skye?? That's what I'm hoping anyway. 

It was a lovely day though, bright, sunny, crispy, a couple of inches of snow and lots of iced over puddles and the only people we saw were 2 guys on mountain bikes, who we only saw cos I lost my scarf at some point when I loosened it cos I was too hot and couldn't be bothered to walk back and find it and they found it. When I thanked them they said they usually go up a very steep bit, but they followed our footprints until they found us. The younger one said he was very happy about that, cos he didn't want to up the steep hill! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all.
Sounds like you had another eventful day unlike mine:bash:
I got my strange pain back in the night which lasted for about 1 hour then it went but came back again this morning with a vengance. The doctor couldnt fit me in and by the time I got to the walkin centre it had gone so I went shopping instead. I will ring my GP tomorrow and get an appointment with the pain or without. It starts under the middle of my ribcage and soreads round my ribcage and ibto my back. I think it could be gallstones as I get lots of acid when I get the pain:bash:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> My father instilled utter terror into us. Parents evening, being late back home,dropping a plate, my mother used to say "Wait until your father gets home" and stood back while he physically abused us. I always said I would never treat my kids like this and I havent.
> I dont have much contact with my parents and no closeness at all which is a shame as my kids missed out on having caring grandparents


Sounds like your father was like mine. I can remember being 17 years old and I'd got married to get away from him. I went back to visit and he lost his temper over something and started yelling at me, his face all contorted with rage and the veins on his temples all bulging. I was so terrified of him I actually peed myself. 17 years old and so terrified of my own father that I peed myself. What sort of father creates that kind of terror in his child?
I once heard a psychologist say that a little girls ideal man is her father and he is the first man she will love. If this is so, it might explain the fact that I've been married times and have a problem staying in a relationship cos the kind of men I like are the ones who aren't good to me, and the ones who are kind, I despise.
If only fathers realised that they have a huge responsibility to their daughters and ensuring they grow up into women with self respect and a normal regard for men.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Sounds like your father was like mine. I can remember being 17 years old and I'd got married to get away from him. I went back to visit and he lost his temper over something and started yelling at me, his face all contorted with rage and the veins on his temples all bulging. I was so terrified of him I actually peed myself. 17 years old and so terrified of my own father that I peed myself. What sort of father creates that kind of terror in his child?
> I once heard a psychologist say that a little girls ideal man is her father and he is the first man she will love. If this is so, it might explain the fact that I've been married times and have a problem staying in a relationship cos the kind of men I like are the ones who aren't good to me, and the ones who are kind, I despise.
> If only fathers realised that they have a huge responsibility to their daughters and ensuring they grow up into women with self respect and a normal regard for men.


 

My father was very evil tempered over tiny things. My sister left home at 16 due to the way he treated her. It wasnt even fatherly concern it was darn right abuse. He was much more leniant with my brother and even my young sister and used his rage on me and my older sis. I also remember him kicking our old dog down the stairs when I was aged about 8 and that is when the rot set in as I could never forgive him for that.
Hes 76 now and acts as if he was the best father in the world but I have never forgotten how he used to be or how my mother used to step aside when he attacked us. I dont see them very often but do feel bitter when I see others playing happy families


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen< a trainer friend of mine has shown me how to keep Diesel from pulling and it's fan-bloody-tastic!!! I can walk him with one finger using thiws method. It's only a training tool, so once he gets the hang on things, he can be walked normally again. Basically, it's called a "body lead". You need a normal round rope lead, hook it to his collar, and then loop it around his middle. Kinda hard to explain. And the first time trying it, Diesel walked beautifully.


----------



## Shell195

My daughters friend has just knocked at the door, her sister has had a young cat crying at her door for the past few hours. She isnt a cat person and asked her sister to contact me. The cat is a SLH black/white female aged about 7 months old, no sign of a spay mark, no chip and a flea allergy. She also has 4 old puncture wounds on her tail. Ive deflead her and put her in a spare room until tomorrow then she will have to go into the sanctuary to see if her owner contacts us. I wont hold my breath:bash: Shes a lovely sweet girl and once her fur grows back on her tail and back she will be very pretty


----------



## Amalthea

Poor little girl


----------



## Rumpwhite

Hi all, my names Kyannah and im new. I have 2 moggies, Thomas and Gracie-Lou


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome, Kyannah!!  Pics are a must when you join our little chat, ya know


----------



## Shell195

Rumpwhite said:


> Hi all, my names Kyannah and im new. I have 2 moggies, Thomas and Gracie-Lou


 
:welcome: Kyannah, I think we need to see some photos of Thomas and Gracie-Lou:2thumb:


----------



## Rumpwhite

how do I post pictures? im not very computer savvi lol


----------



## Shell195

Rumpwhite said:


> how do I post pictures? im not very computer savvi lol


Heres a link for you to follow once you have opened a free Photobucket account How To - Post pictures using Photobucket. (







1 2 3 ... Last Page)


----------



## Rumpwhite

ok, heres hoping this works lol they arent and special pedigree breeds but i think they are gorgeous even though im bias lol and i love them to peices

the first one is Thomas he just under a year old and was born on a farm, the farmer told me if I could catch him (he was in a stable filled with junk) I could have him. he was about 10 weeks old and had no socialisation at all, he is very independant still but very loving.


















this Gracie-Lou she is 18 months old and such a lady lol she would an extra mile just to not have to get her feet muddy and really looks down on Thomas when he comes in filthy lol I was told when I got her she is half maine **** (but i dont see it lol) half moggie.


























hope you like the pictures


----------



## Amalthea

They are both lovely!!!


----------



## fenwoman

oh and I must mention a 'thing' in ASDA this afternoon.Although I went shopping there yesterday with my friend Lynne, I forgot to buy ginger preserve which I'm addicted to. So I'm was on my way back from trying to catch an injured cat, when I popped into ASDA to get some. I grabbed a bsket as I only wanted the preserve plus some crumpets and other bits and pieces from the reduced section. All the tills had big queues so I went to the self service checkout part which I normally avoid cos they always go wrong on me. Anyway, scanned some buits, had to call for help 4 times as it refused to recognise that the items scanned had been placed in the bag. Got to the end and shopping came to £15 and some pence. I pressed the option to pay by card and selected £40 cashback as I need to pay the farmer for some hay tomorrow and he likes cash. Shoved the card in, pressed my pin number, machine says "thank you for your payment, please remove your card" which I did. Stood waiting for my cashbag to come out and it didn't, so I called the lady over and showed her. She said " oh, there is a problem, the computer has crashed and it doesn't recognise that you have removed your card". So she tred a couple times to put the card in and take it out agin, all to no avail. Then she said that she would have to reboot the computer and I'd have to rescan my goods. I asked about the cashback etc and she said "oh it probably didn't process it". Well I'm sorry but 'probably' isn't good enough. If she cancelled the transaction and I did it all again, would I be paying for my shopping twice, and getting £40 taking out of my account twice? She said no problem, I could do it all again, then when I get my bank statement, have a look, and if it had been taken off twice, I could bring the statement in and they'd refund me :gasp:
What planet are these people on?

I told her that this wouldn't be happening but I'd happily take the shopping, plus £40 and if my statement showed I'd not been charged, I would bring the money back to ASDA next time I came in.
Manager was called and apologised for the hassle and said again that the computer 'probably' hadn't taken the money and I'd have to do it all agan etc. I said that since ASDA had more money than me, I'd take the shopping, plus $£40 and if my statement showed that I hadn't been charged, I'd come in with the money the next month. Needless to say the manager wouldn't agree to that. Then another assistant called us over to the centre control console and said that my card had been rejected so that proved the money hadn't been taken.
I asked what 'rehected meant' and she said I obviously hadn't got enough funds in and should take it up with my bank. At this point I was getting really stressed becsause O knew I'd got enough money in the account. I asked why the till had said "thank you for your payment" if payment had not been taken and she just shrugged, pointed to the rejection message and said that as far as she was concerned, the card had been rejected and no payment had been made.The manager also considered this a done deal and was trying to brush me off.
Then, out of the blue, the first assistant came dashing over with a paper in her hand. She'd gone to look at some bit of machinery out the back where every transaction is recorded. She'd made a print out and it showed clearly that the transaction had gone though and payment had been taken, including the £40 cashback.
The manager grabbed the paper and said "show me. I don't believe it, as the console says the card was rejected". Yet there is was, in black and white. 
I commented that since the assistant had told me that the till computer had 'crashed' was it possible that this had given the false 'rejected' message? He said yes it was possible. In the end, I got my shoppng, the manager got the £40 cashback from the till and I also got a £5 ASDA voucher by way of apology.
The real ssue I hav e is this.
Had I not been the awkward old bag that I am, who questions everything and demands irrefutable proof. Had I not questioned the 'probably' bit, I'd have accepted what I was told about the card being rejected etc, and paid again for the shopping and got another £40 cashback. Then, next month, when checking my statements, the incident would have been forgotten and ASDA will have got away with charging me twice for the shopping, and taking £40 from my account for the cashback which it never gave me.
So just make sure you check and double check at the supermarket if when you pay with a card and it says the payment was rejected cos it might be a computer glitch which of course, never glitches in the customer's favour.:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Wow stunning kitties:flrt: I love Thomas`s markings and your girl is very pretty and looks very ladylike:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> oh and I must mention a 'thing' in ASDA this afternoon.Although I went shopping there yesterday with my friend Lynne, I forgot to buy ginger preserve which I'm addicted to. So I'm was on my way back from trying to catch an injured cat, when I popped into ASDA to get some. I grabbed a bsket as I only wanted the preserve plus some crumpets and other bits and pieces from the reduced section. All the tills had big queues so I went to the self service checkout part which I normally avoid cos they always go wrong on me. Anyway, scanned some buits, had to call for help 4 times as it refused to recognise that the items scanned had been placed in the bag. Got to the end and shopping came to £15 and some pence. I pressed the option to pay by card and selected £40 cashback as I need to pay the farmer for some hay tomorrow and he likes cash. Shoved the card in, pressed my pin number, machine says "thank you for your payment, please remove your card" which I did. Stood waiting for my cashbag to come out and it didn't, so I called the lady over and showed her. She said " oh, there is a problem, the computer has crashed and it doesn't recognise that you have removed your card". So she tred a couple times to put the card in and take it out agin, all to no avail. Then she said that she would have to reboot the computer and I'd have to rescan my goods. I asked about the cashback etc and she said "oh it probably didn't process it". Well I'm sorry but 'probably' isn't good enough. If she cancelled the transaction and I did it all again, would I be paying for my shopping twice, and getting £40 taking out of my account twice? She said no problem, I could do it all again, then when I get my bank statement, have a look, and if it had been taken off twice, I could bring the statement in and they'd refund me :gasp:
> What planet are these people on?
> 
> I told her that this wouldn't be happening but I'd happily take the shopping, plus £40 and if my statement showed I'd not been charged, I would bring the money back to ASDA next time I came in.
> Manager was called and apologised for the hassle and said again that the computer 'probably' hadn't taken the money and I'd have to do it all agan etc. I said that since ASDA had more money than me, I'd take the shopping, plus $£40 and if my statement showed that I hadn't been charged, I'd come in with the money the next month. Needless to say the manager wouldn't agree to that. Then another assistant called us over to the centre control console and said that my card had been rejected so that proved the money hadn't been taken.
> I asked what 'rehected meant' and she said I obviously hadn't got enough funds in and should take it up with my bank. At this point I was getting really stressed becsause O knew I'd got enough money in the account. I asked why the till had said "thank you for your payment" if payment had not been taken and she just shrugged, pointed to the rejection message and said that as far as she was concerned, the card had been rejected and no payment had been made.The manager also considered this a done deal and was trying to brush me off.
> Then, out of the blue, the first assistant came dashing over with a paper in her hand. She'd gone to look at some bit of machinery out the back where every transaction is recorded. She'd made a print out and it showed clearly that the transaction had gone though and payment had been taken, including the £40 cashback.
> The manager grabbed the paper and said "show me. I don't believe it, as the console says the card was rejected". Yet there is was, in black and white.
> I commented that since the assistant had told me that the till computer had 'crashed' was it possible that this had given the false 'rejected' message? He said yes it was possible. In the end, I got my shoppng, the manager got the £40 cashback from the till and I also got a £5 ASDA voucher by way of apology.
> The real ssue I hav e is this.
> Had I not been the awkward old bag that I am, who questions everything and demands irrefutable proof. Had I not questioned the 'probably' bit, I'd have accepted what I was told about the card being rejected etc, and paid again for the shopping and got another £40 cashback. Then, next month, when checking my statements, the incident would have been forgotten and ASDA will have got away with charging me twice for the shopping, and taking £40 from my account for the cashback which it never gave me.
> So just make sure you check and double check at the supermarket if when you pay with a card and it says the payment was rejected cos it might be a computer glitch which of course, never glitches in the customer's favour.:bash:


 
I often use these machines and Im forever waiting for someone to come and help me, they really get their knickers in a twist with me:bash:
Its just as well you created Pam or you would have been out of pocket
Which injured cat were you trying to catch??


----------



## Emmaj

Rumpwhite said:


> ok, heres hoping this works lol they arent and special pedigree breeds but i think they are gorgeous even though im bias lol and i love them to peices
> 
> the first one is Thomas he just under a year old and was born on a farm, the farmer told me if I could catch him (he was in a stable filled with junk) I could have him. he was about 10 weeks old and had no socialisation at all, he is very independant still but very loving.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> this Gracie-Lou she is 18 months old and such a lady lol she would an extra mile just to not have to get her feet muddy and really looks down on Thomas when he comes in filthy lol I was told when I got her she is half maine **** (but i dont see it lol) half moggie.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> hope you like the pictures


 
wow gracie lous markings are fantastic :flrt:

welcome to the mad house to :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Rumpwhite

thank you for the comments, maybe im not just bias after all lol


----------



## Rumpwhite

havent been able to read all 1700 pages lol but there is some gorgeous cats on here :flrt: do you all have cats? we really want another kitty


----------



## Shell195

Rumpwhite said:


> havent been able to read all 1700 pages lol but there is some gorgeous cats on here :flrt: do you all have cats? we really want another kitty


 
Most of us do but not all, Ive got a very large amount of cats:whistling2:


----------



## Rumpwhite

how many do you have?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen< a trainer friend of mine has shown me how to keep Diesel from pulling and it's fan-bloody-tastic!!! I can walk him with one finger using thiws method. It's only a training tool, so once he gets the hang on things, he can be walked normally again. Basically, it's called a "body lead". You need a normal round rope lead, hook it to his collar, and then loop it around his middle. Kinda hard to explain. And the first time trying it, Diesel walked beautifully.


Kinda hard to imagine too Jen. So, are you saying that you clip the lead to his collar then feed it around his middle? Do you feed it behind the leg beside you (i.e. if you walk him on your left hand side,, do you feed it behind his right leg) and then under his belly and over his back?? I just can't imagine how it works??



Rumpwhite said:


> Hi all, my names Kyannah and im new. I have 2 moggies, Thomas and Gracie-Lou


Hi Kyannah and welcome! Your cats are both stunning. The boy has a very unusual pattern - he's kinda like the reverse black and white cat you usually see, only he's white and black - kinda like looking at a normal black and white cat, but at a negative photograph! :lol2: Gracie-Lou is also quite a beautiful calico cat - Is she a naughty tortie??

Shell, poor we cat - I hope she has been spayed, otherwise chances are she could be pregnant!!

Pam, that sounds like a nightmare, but you are right, these big stores would never agree to give you money to walk away with in case they don't owe you it, but would expect you to do that!!

I'm glad you sorted it out!


----------



## Rumpwhite

I think Gracie-Lou is very naughty but she never gets caught and then poor Thomas gets the blame lol like the 2 dogs on look whos talking now lol


----------



## feorag

Rumpwhite said:


> havent been able to read all 1700 pages lol but there is some gorgeous cats on here :flrt: do you all have cats? we really want another kitty


Almost all of us regulars on here have cats, we also almost all have a dog or dogs and rats too! Then some have other little furry critters, like mice and STOs and skunks. On this thread we have a rare assortment.

I only have 3 cats now - my signature still shows 5, but I lost 2 last year and haven't updated my siggie yet. My biggest number was 10 and the kittens that we bred, most of which didn't stay, but nobody has more cats and dogs than Shell!!!:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I often use these machines and Im forever waiting for someone to come and help me, they really get their knickers in a twist with me:bash:
> Its just as well you created Pam or you would have been out of pocket
> Which injured cat were you trying to catch??


 Had a call from a very upset woman in a village the toher side of Wisbech. She said a cat had blood on her sides and big wounds and she'd tried phoning RSPCA and they "weren't accepting calls" (no idea what she meant). After some careful questioning (she was quite confused about the cat, where it lived, who owned it etc) I said I'd go out and try to catch it. Went to the address which was a dump, saw the cat and saw the wounds which looked like either fang marks where a large dog had grabbed it on the back, or entry and exit wound from a rifle. fresh wound about as long as an inch and looking deep. However, the cat just would not let me get closer than about 5 feet. I tried the house which had grey ripped net curtains at the windows and sills full of thick dust and cobwebs and got no reply. I looked in the bin and found empty cat food tins so the cat did belong there. In the end I came home and called the RSPCA and explained it all to them.The lady who called me said that she noticed the wounds a few days ago and that nobody had been home in all that time. I told the RSPCA the the locl inspector knew me and since it was a plain black cat, if the RSPCA were able to get it, and didn't want to care for it, if they handed it to me, I would cover all vet bills, neutering etc and keep it here permanently. Hopefully they'll go to the place and get something sorted out.
I was pretty fed up that I couldn't catch it, but it seemed otherwise not in too bad nick, not skinny and the wounds were not oozing.Will let you know if I hear anything of it. I might pop around there over the weekend to try to catch the owners.


----------



## Rumpwhite

feorag said:


> Almost all of us regulars on here have cats, we also almost all have a dog or dogs and rats too! Then some have other little furry critters, like mice and STOs and skunks. On this thread we have a rare assortment.
> 
> I only have 3 cats now - my signature still shows 5, but I lost 2 last year and haven't updated my siggie yet. My biggest number was 10 and the kittens that we bred, most of which didn't stay, but nobody has more cats and dogs than Shell!!!:lol2:


I havent got a dog :-( i would give my right arm to get a dog but sadly cant afford one as I have had to give up work and go onto employment support allowence (the sick!!) I have 2 mice and a gerbil, gonna get lots more mice and maybe another kitty if i found one. No idea what and STO is lol and a skunk? is that some breed of something, or do you mean actual pepe la pue skunks??????


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Almost all of us regulars on here have cats, we also almost all have a dog or dogs and rats too! Then some have other little furry critters, like mice and STOs and skunks. On this thread we have a rare assortment.
> 
> I only have 3 cats now - my signature still shows 5, but I lost 2 last year and haven't updated my siggie yet. My biggest number was 10 and the kittens that we bred, most of which didn't stay, but *nobody has more cats and dogs than Shell*!!!:lol2:


 
Are you sure about that:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Rumpwhite said:


> I havent got a dog :-( i would give my right arm to get a dog but sadly cant afford one as I have had to give up work and go onto employment support allowence (the sick!!) I have 2 mice and a gerbil, gonna get lots more mice and maybe another kitty if i found one. No idea what and STO is lol and a skunk? is that some breed of something, or do you mean actual pepe la pue skunks??????


 
look at the lil dude on my huskies back in my sig :2thumb:


----------



## Rumpwhite

Emmaj said:


> look at the lil dude on my huskies back in my sig :2thumb:


omg its a real skunk?


----------



## Shell195

Pam, poor puss, I hope the RSPCA actually do something............


----------



## Emmaj

Rumpwhite said:


> omg its a real skunk?


yups lol thats a real skunk :2thumb:


----------



## Rumpwhite

thats amazing i love it, and your dog is very beautiful too

i wants a doggi :-(


----------



## Shell195

Rumpwhite said:


> thats amazing i love it, and your dog is very beautiful too
> 
> i wants a doggi :-(


Could you not foster for a rescue? That way you get to look after a dog but the rescue centre pays for all the bills until the dog is rehomed


----------



## Emmaj

Rumpwhite said:


> thats amazing i love it, and your dog is very beautiful too
> 
> i wants a doggi :-(


i have 2 other huskies, black an white one and a grey and white 

also have a couple more skunks too :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Rumpwhite

i did consider fostering a rescue dog but i know id get too attached and so would my daughter


----------



## Shell195

Rumpwhite said:


> i did consider fostering a rescue dog but i know id get too attached and so would my daughter


 
I know, but you would get a replacement dog and think of all the good you would be doing. You could even foster puppies:no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Are you sure about that:whistling2:


Course I'm sure! The rest of us are sensible - well the rest of us except Pam, cos she's as bad as you!

Sorry, Kyannah an STO is a short tailed Opossum and Jen (Amalthea) has two. Quite a few people on here have skunks!

Pam I hope you can sort out that poor cat! Doesn't sound very much like it's being well looked after.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Course I'm sure! The rest of us are sensible - well the rest of us except Pam, cos she's as bad as you!
> 
> Sorry, Kyannah an STO is a short tailed Opossum and Jen (Amalthea) has two. Quite a few people on here have skunks!
> 
> Pam I hope you can sort out that poor cat! Doesn't sound very much like it's being well looked after.


 
You are only sensible because Barry keeps you under control:lol2:


----------



## Rumpwhite

if i had the space i would have loads of dogs. i take it pam and shell have lots and lots of dogs lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You are only sensible because Barry keeps you under control:lol2:


Oh, so very true.

I'd have wall-to-wall critters if he didn't keep me under control! :lol2:


----------



## sundia

cheese and pineapple anyone?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Rumpwhite said:


> if i had the space i would have loads of dogs. i take it pam and shell have lots and lots of dogs lol


 
they have a few lol cats to :lol2:


----------



## Rumpwhite

sundia said:


> cheese and pineapple anyone?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


cheese and pineapple on cocktail sticks are my favourite lol


----------



## feorag

BTW Shell, I haven't forgotten about Dennis's jumper! I will get it off in the post to you, just keep forgetting to package it up and then I see it when I'm on my way out without enough time to do it, but I'll get it off some time this week.

I've just knit up a gorgeous little feminine dog jumper! :lol2: 

It was supposed to be knit in Aran wool, but just in plain knitting, so I've knitted it in double knitting and put a lacy pattern on and it looks dead cute!


----------



## sundia

Rumpwhite said:


> cheese and pineapple on cocktail sticks are my favourite lol


hehehe yummy!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> hehehe yummy!!!!


 
need a pickled onion on too though :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Will you all stop talking about food and eating please!!!! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Will you all stop talking about food and eating please!!!! :bash:


sorry lol :whistling2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Will you all stop talking about food and eating please!!!! :bash:


sorry... how comes?


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> sorry... how comes?


 
probs making her feel hungry hee hee


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> probs making her feel hungry hee hee



its cathedral cheese


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> its cathedral cheese


OMG i soooooooooo needs some now :mf_dribble:

mmmmmmmmm toasted with pepper on :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rumpwhite

oh god i love that cheese, i cant eat any at the moment thoug, hospital have me on a fat and diary free diet :censor:


----------



## Emmaj

Rumpwhite said:


> oh god i love that cheese, i cant eat any at the moment thoug, hospital have me on a fat and diary free diet :censor:


 
Oooo the horrid nasty feckers how dare they do that to you 

you wants me to get um for ya ?

i can bites their ankles if you likes ?


----------



## sundia

ok i really want some cheese now


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> ok i really want some cheese now


i thought you had cheese and was making us cheese on toast with pepper woman ????

:lol2:


----------



## Rumpwhite

Emmaj said:


> Oooo the horrid nasty feckers how dare they do that to you
> 
> you wants me to get um for ya ?
> 
> i can bites their ankles if you likes ?


if you could just sneak in and edit my medical charts, if they up my pain killer dosage i may be able to eat ACTUAL food lol


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> probs making her feel hungry hee hee


Precisely!!!



sundia said:


> its cathedral cheese


Does that mean you have to pray while you eat it?? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Rumpwhite said:


> if you could just sneak in and edit my medical charts, if they up my pain killer dosage i may be able to eat ACTUAL food lol


 
ooo oh hmmm dosnt sound very god if you cant eat actual food :gasp:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> i thought you had cheese and was making us cheese on toast with pepper woman ????
> 
> :lol2:



oh yeah... il go do it now... we have a ton of cathedral cheese as it was on offer


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Precisely!!!
> 
> Does that mean you have to pray while you eat it?? :lol2:


no eileen you just thank god that it was made :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

so expensive but so bleeding nice :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> oh yeah... il go do it now... we have a ton of cathedral cheese as it was on offer


 
send me soooooooooooome we never have it on offer here :lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Precisely!!!
> 
> Does that mean you have to pray while you eat it?? :lol2:



lol! i dunno i just eat it


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> send me soooooooooooome we never have it on offer here :lol2:


what!! sometimes the double pack is on offer for £1!!!! :O:O:O


----------



## feorag

I know - I've got 2 packets in the 'fridge. Just don't wanna start eating now, but all this talk is making me hungry.


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> what!! sometimes the double pack is on offer for £1!!!! :O:O:O


omg your jokin ????

never had it that cheap here


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I know - I've got 2 packets in the 'fridge. Just don't wanna start eating now, but all this talk is making me hungry.


 
eileen clyde has a stamp on his head an address label to you 

i will do recorded delivery so i know he has arrived with you :devil::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - what's he done?


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> I know - I've got 2 packets in the 'fridge. Just don't wanna start eating now, but all this talk is making me hungry.


why dont u wanna start eating now? i cant decided weather to go peal some tatoos and go make me some chilli beef and mash 



Emmaj said:


> omg your jokin ????
> 
> never had it that cheap here


its such nice cheese... if its not on offer we get low low... we would buy expensive cheese but we eat so much of it we get through like a whole slab a day EVERY day :O:O:O


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Are you sure about that:whistling2:


 I think I might have more dogs :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
I think I might also be the only one on here with goats.:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Cos I'm on my way to bed and cheese gives you nightmares! :lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Cos I'm on my way to bed and cheese gives you nightmares! :lol2:



yeah... oh maybe i shouldnt eat cheese either..


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Oh dear - what's he done?


 
what hasnt he done lol..............

tipped cat litter all over my freshly mopped floor yest morn...............then tonight broke my 4ft tank also tonight wolfed down someones expensive food grrrrrrrrrrrr...................and now he has just scragged all my neck trying to suckle my poor fecking pj's looked like i was breast feeding a bleedin kitten glad the curtains were closed :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Rumpwhite said:


> if i had the space i would have loads of dogs. i take it pam and shell have lots and lots of dogs lol


 Me? Lots of dogs? Noooooooo <shakes head> I only have 3 :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I think I might have more dogs :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I think I might also be the only one on here with goats.:2thumb:


I'm pretty sure you're right about the goats and I wouldn't be surprised if you were right about the dogs too!

I said you and Shell were the nutters! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> why dont u wanna start eating now? i cant decided weather to go peal some tatoos and go make me some chilli beef and mash
> 
> 
> 
> its such nice cheese... if its not on offer we get low low... we would buy expensive cheese but we eat so much of it we get through like a whole slab a day EVERY day :O:O:O


 
i need to start sending you money to send me cheese :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> what hasnt he done lol..............
> 
> tipped cat litter all over my freshly mopped floor yest morn...............then tonight broke my 4ft tank also tonight wolfed down someones expensive food grrrrrrrrrrrr...................and now he has just scragged all my neck trying to suckle my poor fecking pj's looked like i was breast feeding a bleedin kitten glad the curtains were closed :lol2:


Ah, bless - that's just normal boyish behaviour!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Cos I'm on my way to bed and cheese gives you nightmares! :lol2:


i have never had nightmares with cheese though some rather odd dreams lol


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> what hasnt he done lol..............
> 
> tipped cat litter all over my freshly mopped floor yest morn...............then tonight broke my 4ft tank also tonight wolfed down someones expensive food grrrrrrrrrrrr...................and now he has just scragged all my neck trying to suckle my poor fecking pj's looked like i was breast feeding a bleedin kitten glad the curtains were closed :lol2:


my oh put the cat litter tray out side and sskia pooped where it was supposed to be and then expected MOI to clean it up... it didnt happen..


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ah, bless - that's just normal boyish behaviour!


 
lol he is normally so good though my baby is becoming a naughty teen 


:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> my oh put the cat litter tray out side and sskia pooped where it was supposed to be and then expected MOI to clean it up... it didnt happen..


 
make a nice orniment :lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> make a nice orniment :lol2:


why would i put cat poo on the mantle piece? lol


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Precisely!!!
> 
> Does that mean you have to pray while you eat it?? :lol2:


 Nahhh I think it's cos it tastes of old cassocks.



feorag said:


> Cos I'm on my way to bed and cheese gives you nightmares! :lol2:


I eat cheese most nights cos I'm a cheese-a-holic. I never have nightmares either.
BTW my mate Lynne and I bought some new snack things at ASDA yesterday and we can highly recommend them. They are asda own brand and are 'wholegrain bites' She got a pack of rosemary and something else flavour and I got cream cheese nd cracked pepper and we opened the bags and swapped 3 bags so we each got both flavours. She is on a diet and goes to weightwatchers and on reading the labels, she said they are ok to have. We then compared them with the weightwatchers crispy snacky things and they contained almost the same fat levels and calories. Just thought I'd mention them if anyone was interested and is watching their weight (which I'm not)


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> why would i put cat poo on the mantle piece? lol


 
cos it would be different :whistling2::lol2:


OMG i have the burps tonight they are belting out 

though i dont have belly ache no more now :lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> cos it would be different :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> OMG i have the burps tonight they are belting out
> 
> though i dont have belly ache no more now :lol2:


it actually would be different i swear my cat walks along as she poos... their like mini snakes....

and lovely lo0ol


----------



## Emmaj

I have one that looks like a kangaroo when she poops 

she dont get down low she does it from height :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> I have one that looks like a kangaroo when she poops
> 
> she dont get down low she does it from height :lol2::lol2:


saskia has a habbit if toileting when someone else is toileting... she does crouch down but she stands on the corn of the litter tray so sways about a fair bit


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> saskia has a habbit if toileting when someone else is toileting... she does crouch down but she stands on the corn of the litter tray so sways about a fair bit


they are odd creatures are cats lol 

Ooo i washed my lighter today lol and it still works :gasp::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> lol he is normally so good though my baby is becoming a naughty teen
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Well I don't see why I should be the only one with a troublesome teenage 4-legged pain in the butt!! :lol2:

This is my little feminine lacy dog coat, I've just washed it ready to put on ebay so thought I'd take a couple of photographs ready!


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> they are odd creatures are cats lol
> 
> Ooo i washed my lighter today lol and it still works :gasp::lol2:


ummm she just came bursting in and has plonked herself on my lap... im trying to straighten my hair but everytime i let a little bit more down to straighten she attacks it!!! and i have 2 rather lovely deep scratches on my handfrom where she attacked me earlier lo0ol... charmly little kitty??

and why did u have to wash ur lighter... did it accidently touch a poop orniment?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well I don't see why I should be the only one with a troublesome teenage 4-legged pain in the butt!! :lol2:
> 
> This is my little feminine lacy dog coat, I've just washed it ready to put on ebay so thought I'd take a couple of photographs ready!
> 
> image


awwwwwwwwwww thats lovely eileen 

shame my pair are 2 big for something that size lol 

though saying that they have double coats anyways :lol2:

Ooooo i haves somat to tell you eileen


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Well I don't see why I should be the only one with a troublesome teenage 4-legged pain in the butt!! :lol2:
> 
> This is my little feminine lacy dog coat, I've just washed it ready to put on ebay so thought I'd take a couple of photographs ready!
> 
> image


awwww!!!! thats lovely! my cat wears build a bear clothes


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo i haves somat to tell you eileen


Well hurry up and tell me cos I'm just about to sign off and go to bed - childmindy day tomorrow you know!


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> ummm she just came bursting in and has plonked herself on my lap... im trying to straighten my hair but everytime i let a little bit more down to straighten she attacks it!!! and i have 2 rather lovely deep scratches on my handfrom where she attacked me earlier lo0ol... charmly little kitty??
> 
> and why did u have to wash ur lighter... did it accidently touch a poop orniment?


 
LOOOOOl nope it was in ma pocket and i forgots to check them :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well no pm from you yet Emma, but of course you could be typing it as I'm typing this, but I'm off to bed now. The heating went off ages ago and it's getting cold now and I'm cream crackered after my day in the forest!

If you're pm-ing me now I'll read it in the morning. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I go away for a bit and then there's 8 pages talking about cheese and breast feeding kittens?? *lol*

An STO is a short tailed opossum  They're lovely critters!!! I have two of my own, plus another here on a naughty vacation with my boy  Plus I have rats, mice, a hedgehog, sugar gliders, western hognose snakes, three cats, and a dog.


----------



## sundia

Amalthea said:


> I go away for a bit and then there's 8 pages talking about cheese and breast feeding kittens?? *lol*
> 
> An STO is a short tailed opossum  They're lovely critters!!! I have two of my own, plus another here on a naughty vacation with my boy  Plus I have rats, mice, a hedgehog, sugar gliders, western hognose snakes, three cats, and a dog.



the cheese would be my doing but it was emma that breast fed a kitten!!


----------



## Amalthea

We are a strange lot... Could you imagine the reactions of the rest of the world (ya know... the "normal" people) if we all got together in public?!?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well no pm from you yet Emma, but of course you could be typing it as I'm typing this, but I'm off to bed now. The heating went off ages ago and it's getting cold now and I'm cream crackered after my day in the forest!
> 
> If you're pm-ing me now I'll read it in the morning. :2thumb:


pm should be with you now hun :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I go away for a bit and then there's 8 pages talking about cheese and breast feeding kittens?? *lol*
> 
> An STO is a short tailed opossum  They're lovely critters!!! I have two of my own, plus another here on a naughty vacation with my boy  Plus I have rats, mice, a hedgehog, sugar gliders, western hognose snakes, three cats, and a dog.


 
lol have a different one attatched now :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

God you lot have been busy while Ive been on the phone:lol2:
Im not having cheese as it made me ill last night although I suppose it could have been the red peppers and beetroot I had with it:whistling2:

Im taking my poor stray kitty to the sanctuary tomorrow as we have room and the lady whos hamsters I fostered for 9 weeks gave me £30 which I gave to the sanctuary so that will help with the cost of all her treatment


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We are a strange lot... Could you imagine the reactions of the rest of the world (ya know... the "normal" people) if we all got together in public?!?


 
:gasp: You mean there is a world outside of RFUK


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> God you lot have been busy while Ive been on the phone:lol2:
> Im not having cheese as it made me ill last night although I suppose it could have been the red peppers and beetroot I had with it:whistling2:
> 
> Im taking my poor stray kitty to the sanctuary tomorrow as we have room and the lady whos hamsters I fostered for 9 weeks gave me £30 which I gave to the sanctuary so that will help with the cost of all her treatment


 
well lol its just as you said hey just as well or the cat would not be able to go in 

hee hee sowwie im not relaying wat you said honest lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: You mean there is a world outside of RFUK


 
no there isnt dont be silly 

your starting to scare me now


----------



## Shell195

I have had *NO* rum tonight:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: You mean there is a world outside of RFUK


Shocking, innit?!? 

We had doritos covered in melted mozzerella tonight. NUM!! And then with some heinz mexican beans. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I have had *NO* rum tonight:gasp:


 
i have no rum either :gasp::lol2:

i could rumba though :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Shocking, innit?!?
> 
> We had doritos covered in melted mozzerella tonight. NUM!! And then with some heinz mexican beans. :mf_dribble:


and you didnt share you tight git :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shocking, innit?!?
> 
> We had doritos covered in melted mozzerella tonight. NUM!! And then with some heinz mexican beans. :mf_dribble:


 
Mmmmmmmmmmm that sounds tasty, I need to go shopping again:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm that sounds tasty, I need to go shopping again:lol2:


do mine for me too please while ya at it :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It really is tasty *nods* We just put a layer of doritos (the plain ones), sprinkle cheese, then more doritos, then more cheese. Melt in the microwave while the beans are cooking on the stove. Tis tastyful!! (and quick)


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> do mine for me too please while ya at it :2thumb::lol2:


I may as well as Im in Asda nearly every day:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> It really is tasty *nods* We just put a layer of doritos (the plain ones), sprinkle cheese, then more doritos, then more cheese. Melt in the microwave while the beans are cooking on the stove. Tis tastyful!! (and quick)


Mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 



Shell195 said:


> I may as well as Im in Asda nearly every day:bash:


 
ta mucka your a star :no1::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ta *mucka* your a star :no1::lol2:


 
:gasp: That is Steves word


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: That is Steves word


 
nah its not just steves word :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! It's a lovely sunny day here again, but it's bloody freezing!! :lol:

Just working my way through all the posts (again :roll to catch up.


Amalthea said:


> It really is tasty *nods* We just put a layer of doritos (the plain ones), sprinkle cheese, then more doritos, then more cheese. Melt in the microwave while the beans are cooking on the stove. Tis tastyful!! (and quick)


Jen, I loves that!!! :mf_dribble:

Did you see my post about what you were saying about the way you were told you use your lead to stop Diesel pulling?

Having said that I'm honestly not sure that anything will stop Skye pulling when he's excited. I really need to calm him down and I'm dying to try this herbal stuff but it hasn't arrived yet! :sad:

Shell, great news about the cat - I hope you can find either her original owner or a lovely new home for her.

I'm wondering what's happening about Pam's injured cat?

Emma, got your pm and about to answer it!


----------



## ashley

Amalthea said:


> It really is tasty *nods* We just put a layer of doritos (the plain ones), sprinkle cheese, then more doritos, then more cheese. Melt in the microwave while the beans are cooking on the stove. Tis tastyful!! (and quick)


I do that too but slightly different! I use the chilli doritos and layer it with cheese and sweet chilli sauce then in the oven for 5 minutes, the OH is addicted now!

I had the kittens at the vet last night for their 2nd injection and they've been given a clean bill of health :2thumb: Such a relief after Meep! I also enquired about neutering and their policy is 6 months, but they will give Elmo the snip at 5 months so he can't catch Missy so that's ok.

I'm just away to try some new yoghurt from work, it's 'nom' yoghurt with granola so hopefully it will taste ok but I heard it was healthy and I'm usually allergic to healthy food :lol2:


----------



## sundia

Amalthea said:


> We are a strange lot... Could you imagine the reactions of the rest of the world (ya know... the "normal" people) if we all got together in public?!?



that would be a site!!!

lo0ol i see everyone is still talking about food and cheese? lol


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You see what you started?? :bash:

Glad the kittens are OK Ashley! Nom Yoghurt?? Is that cos you go "nomnomnomnomnom" when you eat it cos it's so tasty?


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> :lol2: You see what you started?? :bash:
> 
> Glad the kittens are ok ashley! Nom yoghurt?? Is that cos you go "nomnomnomnomnom" when you eat it cos it's so tasty?


*
attention i have just had pancakes!!!*


----------



## Shell195

Ive been and dropped the stray kitty at the sanctuary and she will stay in isolation for 7 days. She will be tested and spayed asap to be sure she isnt pregnant then once recovered her 1st vaccination and ID chip will be done.
She is a really pretty girl and very sweet and seems delighted with her new accomodation showing no stress or fear:no1:
If she has an owner they need shooting as her flea allergy has caused most of the fur from her middle back to her tail to thin and come out and she has a large scar on her tail from a bite. All this and only 7 months old:bash:


----------



## feorag

In that case, her new owners don't deserve to have her back! 

I hope she finds a lovely new home with a family who really love her!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> In that case, her new owners don't deserve to have her back!
> 
> I hope she finds a lovely new home with a family who really love her!


I agree


----------



## Shell195

They wont get her back as leaving a cat in this state is pure neglect:bash: We dont take kindly to uncaring owners:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, I forgot to see how cute that girlie dog coat is you have knitted:no1:
No rush for Dennis`s jumper so dont be worrying about it, Im going to try it on Harley to see if he will keep it on but I doubt it. Dennis is a squeaky meowed, non demanding little love while Harley is a wailing, yowling demanding bugger:lol2: Love them both to bits though:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Gooooooooood afternoons peoples :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon Emma (even though we've been speaking in pm's) :lol2:

I've got to parcel up some of Barry's uncle's medals and stuff to send to the Netherlands, so I'll do it all at the weekend and post them off to you.

Thanks for the comment about the jumper - hope it sells on ebay!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Afternoon Emma (even though we've been speaking in pm's) :lol2:
> 
> I've got to parcel up some of Barry's uncle's medals and stuff to send to the Netherlands, so I'll do it all at the weekend and post them off to you.
> 
> Thanks for the comment about the jumper - hope it sells on ebay!


 
hee hee aye yups 

its been so cold again today but really blue skyed and sunny


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi everyone,

Gees, you lot write loads, :lol2:. It was quiet at work over the last few days so I managed to sneak into the forum and get caught up with everyones news.:lol2: Well that kept me going all day last Friday, lol.
I've also joined EKF and trawled through pages of stories and pictues and the for sale pages. Bad idea......I think I'm well and truly smitten with all those small rodents..............and Ocelots, and Cape Genets and Ring-Tailed Cats, and Skunks and Degus and and and. You can tell I had a load of free time at work, LOL!!!

Shelley, my eldest girl, bought a Syrian hamster from Dobbies with her birthday money, along with the cage and goodies etc. He is just the cutest little guy I've ever seen and have fallen for him myself.:flrt::blush: She's called him Alfie and he's a l/h golden brown colour with white and some hints of black in him. He is so friendly and was 10 weeks old when she got him.

I've just received some Gerbil and Jird mix I bought from Pouchie on EFK so am desparate to try some out and hopefully the little guy will like it. It's a really good mix with loads in it.

Joined the local gym and whet to a Pilates class last night.:gasp: Certainly worked your core muscles but the best bit was hanging over the large fitness ball and trying to get your balance.:lol2: There was four newbies including myself and trying to keep a straight face when one toppled over and landed on the floor.:whistling2::whistling2: Needless to say I was lying on the floor more often than ontop of the ball until I got the hang of it, LOL!!! Gees, I was laughing so badly.


Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Gees, you lot write loads, :lol2:. It was quiet at work over the last few days so I managed to sneak into the forum and get caught up with everyones news.:lol2: Well that kept me going all day last Friday, lol.
> I've also joined EKF and trawled through pages of stories and pictues and the for sale pages. Bad idea......I think I'm well and truly smitten with all those small rodents..............and Ocelots, and Cape Genets and Ring-Tailed Cats, and Skunks and Degus and and and. You can tell I had a load of free time at work, LOL!!!
> 
> Shelley, my eldest girl, bought a Syrian hamster from Dobbies with her birthday money, along with the cage and goodies etc. He is just the cutest little guy I've ever seen and have fallen for him myself.:flrt::blush: She's called him Alfie and he's a l/h golden brown colour with white and some hints of black in him. He is so friendly and was 10 weeks old when she got him.
> 
> I've just received some Gerbil and Jird mix I bought from Pouchie on EFK so am desparate to try some out and hopefully the little guy will like it. It's a really good mix with loads in it.
> 
> Joined the local gym and whet to a Pilates class last night.:gasp: Certainly worked your core muscles but the best bit was hanging over the large fitness ball and trying to get your balance.:lol2: There was four newbies including myself and trying to keep a straight face when one toppled over and landed on the floor.:whistling2::whistling2: Needless to say I was lying on the floor more often than ontop of the ball until I got the hang of it, LOL!!! Gees, I was laughing so badly.
> 
> 
> Jules


Alfie sounds cute:flrt: When I get my Duprasi Im going to order some of that mix as that is what Pouchie feeds hers.
Sounds like you had a quiet time at work, its just as well you have us lot to keep you amused:lol2:
My daughter has joined the gym and although shes only been twice, Im sick of hearing about her sore legs,arms, stomach etc etc:whistling2: What is worse is she is nagging me to join too but only so I can provide transport, Im sure:bash:


----------



## feorag

I think gyms are totally unhealthy places to be - all that sweat and heat! No, not catch me in one of those places! :lol2:

Hiya Jules - long time no hear, but I gather you're OK!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

anyone elses forum not workin right? i cant view ma statistics of feedback, contact info tabs etc on ma profile page


----------



## feorag

Yup! I can't access any of the private stuff at all, can't do a search or pm anyone directly from their post on a thread.

I put a thread up on the forum suggestions etc thread and Christie says it's a problem and t-bo is working on it.


----------



## Shell195

I was going to ask who to contact so Im glad you have already done it Eileen


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I was going to ask who to contact so Im glad you have already done it Eileen


 Just typical that today is the day I really wanted to do a search and I couldn't!! :roll:


----------



## ashley

The yoghurt was quite nomable Eileen, here's the link, it was actually really nice so I've ordered more for tomorrow • NOM Dairy •

I'm quite bored tonight, Midge has been at the inlaws all day and the kittens are behaving for once so I don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## temerist

cant access my pms either and i have loads today lol

evening ladies :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> cant access my pms either and i have loads today lol
> 
> evening ladies :flrt:


evening hun 

how is ya ?


----------



## Shell195

Evening Ian, we thought you had got lost on your travels:lol2:


----------



## temerist

noooo lol just been busy today, actually feel like im falling asleep at the table whilst typing lol think its dinner, bath, bed for me tonight lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> noooo lol just been busy today, actually feel like im falling asleep at the table whilst typing lol think its dinner, bath, bed for me tonight lol


 
well you have had a busy long week lol so dont blame ya :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Alfie sounds cute:flrt: When I get my Duprasi Im going to order some of that mix as that is what Pouchie feeds hers.
> Sounds like you had a quiet time at work, its just as well you have us lot to keep you amused:lol2:
> My daughter has joined the gym and although shes only been twice, Im sick of hearing about her sore legs,arms, stomach etc etc:whistling2: What is worse is she is nagging me to join too but only so I can provide transport, Im sure:bash:


 
Alfie is adorable *Shell*. Yep, your daughter has got it sussed me thinks.:lol2: Hey, will let you know how Alfie gets on with his new seed mix, Pouchie was saying all her critters love it.


*Hi Eileen*, how goes it??? Caught up with everyone's news.: victory:


*Ashley*, what vet's do you use out of interest??


And "Hi" to all the other gals...........and Ian.:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

temerist said:


> noooo lol just been busy today, actually feel like im falling asleep at the table whilst typing lol think its dinner, bath, bed for me tonight lol


 
How have you got on Ian with all the puppy house checks??

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> Alfie is adorable *Shell*. Yep, your daughter has got it sussed me thinks.:lol2: Hey, will let you know how Alfie gets on with his new seed mix, Pouchie was saying all her critters love it.
> 
> 
> *Hi Eileen*, how goes it??? Caught up with everyone's news.: victory:
> 
> 
> *Ashley*, what vet's do you use out of interest??
> 
> 
> And "Hi" to all the other gals...........and Ian.:whistling2:
> 
> Jules


 
hello :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's interesting Ashley - I don't remember seeing it before, but I'll look out for it - I buy loads of yoghurts, but it's mostly Barry who eats them. He takes one to work every day with his piece. (notice I said 'piece' so you know what I mean, instead of 'bait' which is the word we use!) I'm multi-lingual you know :lol2: I can speak Scottish and English! :lol2:

That bloody dog of mine! Barry's in the bath so I got myself a lovely big handful of mixed nuts. Put them on the coffee table and came over to the dining table to the computer - 2 minutes later I went to get the nuts and the bloody dog has pinched them and eaten them all! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That's interesting Ashley - I don't remember seeing it before, but I'll look out for it - I buy loads of yoghurts, but it's mostly Barry who eats them. He takes one to work every day with his piece. (notice I said 'piece' so you know what I mean, instead of 'bait' which is the word we use!) I'm multi-lingual you know :lol2: I can speak Scottish and English! :lol2:
> 
> That bloody dog of mine! Barry's in the bath so I got myself a lovely big handful of mixed nuts. Put them on the coffee table and came over to the dining table to the computer - 2 minutes later I went to get the nuts and the bloody dog has pinched them and eaten them all! :bash:


 
eeeeeeeeeeee his poo will be delightful hee hee :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: What a bad dog Skye is>>s******
Ive never heard it called bait or piece, Im presuming you mean a packed lunch type thing:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I do indeed Shell. In Scotland it's a 'piece' and in the north east it's 'bait'

What do you call it in lancashire 'a packed lunch' cos you're posh? :lol2:

And dont' you s****** at my bad dog! :bash: I've got a bag of nuts in shells on the coffee table for the rats and he keeps pinching hazelnuts when my back is turned, crunches it until the shell cracks, eats the nut and leaves the shell!

I bought Barry some American Hard Gums (his favourite along with Liccy Allsorts) and he gave me 4 last night, I ate one and put the other 3 on the coffee table cos I was knitting and watching TV, when I went to get another one, they'd all gone cos he'd pinched them too!

He has some weird taste!!!


----------



## Basilbrush

Emmaj said:


> hello :2thumb::lol2:


Hi Emma, :whistling2:: victory:

Shell, yeah, you're right - "piece" is a real Scottish term for a wee snack to eat or to take in your packed lunch. :lol2:

Eileen, nutty dog poo!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I do indeed Shell. In Scotland it's a 'piece' and in the north east it's 'bait'
> 
> What do you call it in lancashire 'a packed lunch' cos you're posh? :lol2:
> 
> And dont' you s****** at my bad dog! :bash: I've got a bag of nuts in shells on the coffee table for the rats and he keeps pinching hazelnuts when my back is turned, crunches it until the shell cracks, eats the nut and leaves the shell!
> 
> I bought Barry some American Hard Gums (his favourite along with Liccy Allsorts) and he gave me 4 last night, I ate one and put the other 3 on the coffee table cos I was knitting and watching TV, when I went to get another one, they'd all gone cos he'd pinched them too!
> 
> He has some weird taste!!!


 
LOL he aint a daft pup thats for sure ha ha 

we call it pack up here or packed lunch


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I do indeed Shell. In Scotland it's a 'piece' and in the north east it's 'bait'
> 
> What do you call it in lancashire 'a packed lunch' cos you're posh? :lol2:
> 
> And dont' you s****** at my bad dog! :bash: I've got a bag of nuts in shells on the coffee table for the rats and he keeps pinching hazelnuts when my back is turned, crunches it until the shell cracks, eats the nut and leaves the shell!
> 
> I bought Barry some American Hard Gums (his favourite along with Liccy Allsorts) and he gave me 4 last night, I ate one and put the other 3 on the coffee table cos I was knitting and watching TV, when I went to get another one, they'd all gone cos he'd pinched them too!
> 
> He has some weird taste!!!


Are you sure hes not a giant squirrel thats come to you as you missed your reds so much:whistling2:
We just call them butties round here as we are really common:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Basilbrush said:


> Eileen, nutty dog poo!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


Well that might firm it up enough to make it easier to pick up than it is at the minute! :lol2:

Ian, if you want to acess your pm's right click your mouse on the Private message link and select 'open in new window' and you'll get them!

Course if you wanna pm someone who you haven't already got a message from (so that you can "reply") you're RFUK'd :lol2:


----------



## sundia

hi peoples!!


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Emma, :whistling2:: victory:
> 
> Shell, yeah, you're right - "piece" is a real Scottish term for a wee snack to eat or to take in your packed lunch. :lol2:
> 
> Eileen, nutty dog poo!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:
> 
> Jules


 
*s******s which turns into a mutley laugh* and thinks of the austin powers film...........hmmmm its a bit nutty :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

If you click on User cp you can click on private messages and create a new one


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> If you click on User cp you can click on private messages and create a new one


 
yeah thats what i have been doing too :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Hey Peeps,

What do you think of the Dwarf Russian Winter White Hamsters?? Anybody any experience of them?? They are gorgeous, sociable little critters and can be kept in small groups I believe. Found a breeder in Edinburgh and am now on her waiting list. She breeds all types of hammies including Syrians. Hmmmmmmm. :whistling2::flrt:: victory:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

:lol2:


Emmaj said:


> *s******s which turns into a mutley laugh* and thinks of the austin powers film...........hmmmm its a bit nutty :lol2:


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi Sundia: victory:

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Jules


 
hee hee you have seen it too then :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Sundia: victory:
> 
> Jules



o0o0o hi!


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> o0o0o hi!


 
hey you the cheesey laydeeeeeee lol :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> *s******s which turns into a mutley laugh* and thinks of the austin powers film...........hmmmm its a bit nutty :lol2::lol2:


I wana giggle :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> I wana giggle :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


its an amazing film my fave of all the austin powers ones lol:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> I wana giggle :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 Feel free:lol2:
Evening Selina and Sundia


----------



## ashley

Basilbrush said:


> *Ashley*, what vet's do you use out of interest??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jules


I use Glenythan in the square in Ellon. Had mixed experiences with them depending on the vet, but the girl we got yesterday was very thorough and lovely! There's new vets every time I go though so it's hard to be consistent.



feorag said:


> That's interesting Ashley - I don't remember seeing it before, but I'll look out for it - I buy loads of yoghurts, but it's mostly Barry who eats them. He takes one to work every day with his piece. (notice I said 'piece' so you know what I mean, instead of 'bait' which is the word we use!) I'm multi-lingual you know :lol2: I can speak Scottish and English! :lol2:
> 
> That bloody dog of mine! Barry's in the bath so I got myself a lovely big handful of mixed nuts. Put them on the coffee table and came over to the dining table to the computer - 2 minutes later I went to get the nuts and the bloody dog has pinched them and eaten them all! :bash:


I had never heard of it before either but it appeared on our order form this morning. Went to Tesco after work but couldn't see it there so I'm not sure if it's new or just not well known enough for big supermarkets to stock.

EDIT: I'm glad you said piece as I'd have no idea what you meant if you had said bait!



Basilbrush said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> What do you think of the Dwarf Russian Winter White Hamsters?? Anybody any experience of them?? They are gorgeous, sociable little critters and can be kept in small groups I believe. Found a breeder in Edinburgh and am now on her waiting list. She breeds all types of hammies including Syrians. Hmmmmmmm. :whistling2::flrt:: victory:
> 
> Jules


I haven't had any experience with winter whites, but I used to work in a pet shop and found the chinese hamsters to be the friendliest, and most handleable (is that a word?) whereas the russians were sometimes a little nippy and syrians savage. I dare say it will be different if you get them from a breeder as the shop got all theirs from a big supplier and I don't suppose they were interested in them other than for money :bash:

Jules, which gym did you go to? I'm thinking about joining curves but really don't have the confidence. I think I'd rather join somewhere I have no chance of knowing anyone but curves being 2 miles away from home is so handy! I really need to lose a couple of stone, about 1/2 a stone a month until August (a girl can dream) :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> its an amazing film my fave of all the austin powers ones lol:2thumb:


I keep missing them when they are on tv lol. I dont watch tv now Ewan crawls



Shell195 said:


> Feel free:lol2:
> Evening Selina and Sundia


Hi Shell hows the nekkid kitties.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just stuffed 2 extra large kongs and one small one and now I have soaked dog food rammed under my nails:bash: >>>>Goes to get the nailbrush and soap


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> I keep missing them when they are on tv lol. I dont watch tv now Ewan crawls
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shell hows the nekkid kitties.


 
hee hee you wish they could do this that an the other then when it happens its like arghhhhhhhhhh lol



Shell195 said:


> Ive just stuffed 2 extra large kongs and one small one and now I have soaked dog food rammed under my nails:bash: >>>>Goes to get the nailbrush and soap


hee hee noooooo leave it for when you get peckish laters :2thumb:LOL


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Ive just stuffed 2 extra large kongs and one small one and now I have soaked dog food rammed under my nails:bash: >>>>Goes to get the nailbrush and soap


thats why i dont have long nails lol


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> I keep missing them when they are on tv lol. I dont watch tv now Ewan crawls
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi Shell hows the nekkid kitties*.


 

Bloody fantastic:no1: They make great hotwater bottles and they never go cold:2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Bloody fantastic:no1: They make great hotwater bottles and they never go cold:2thumb:


Dont they smell tho. I love the new one :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Never had winter white hammies but my friend had 2 russians and one killed the other. Ive got a Chinese hammy called Mimi and she is really sweet and never nips.


----------



## Emmaj

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeks im watching the bill  OMG its all too realistic now  im blubbing


----------



## Shell195

I dont have long nails but it still gets stuck:lol2:
My kitties smell beautiful, I bath them if they start to pong.


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeks im watching the bill  OMG its all too realistic now  im blubbing


 
:lol2: Ya daft cow


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> It really is tasty *nods* We just put a layer of doritos (the plain ones), sprinkle cheese, then more doritos, then more cheese. Melt in the microwave while the beans are cooking on the stove. Tis tastyful!! (and quick)


Makes me feel ill thinking about all the fat and salt :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ya daft cow


but they killed her  shot her dead her only crime was wanting to see her children and having a git of an ex that lied about her


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Makes me feel ill thinking about all the fat and salt :whistling2:


 
still sounds so yummy though pam :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I do indeed Shell. In Scotland it's a 'piece' and in the north east it's 'bait'
> 
> What do you call it in lancashire 'a packed lunch' cos you're posh? :lol2:
> 
> And dont' you s****** at my bad dog! :bash: I've got a bag of nuts in shells on the coffee table for the rats and he keeps pinching hazelnuts when my back is turned, crunches it until the shell cracks, eats the nut and leaves the shell!
> 
> I bought Barry some American Hard Gums (his favourite along with Liccy Allsorts) and he gave me 4 last night, I ate one and put the other 3 on the coffee table cos I was knitting and watching TV, when I went to get another one, they'd all gone cos he'd pinched them too!
> 
> He has some weird taste!!!


Here in East Anglia it's 'dockey'


----------



## Amalthea

fenwoman said:


> Makes me feel ill thinking about all the fat and salt :whistling2:


 
Well, it's my choice :2thumb: And I love it! Very yummy!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Well, it's my choice :2thumb: And I love it! Very yummy!


 
yesh i have to 100% agree :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Tonight I made a gorgeous prawn stir fry!!! YUM!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Tonight I made a gorgeous prawn stir fry!!! YUM!!!!


 
Im sooooooooooo coming to live with you mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> yesh i have to 100% agree :mf_dribble::lol2:


Oddly enough I am lucky enough not to like unhealthy food.:2thumb:
I don't like chocolate, salt or really fatty stuff. Thank goodness that I happen to really love veggies, salads and stuff cos I have hardly any willpower. I just know I'd be eating burgers, takeaways and stuff if I actually liked them, then be the size of a house and miserable with it.
I do like cheese though but I tend to nibble it in the evening with some fruit or olives.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Oddly enough I am lucky enough not to like unhealthy food.:2thumb:
> I don't like chocolate, salt or really fatty stuff. Thank goodness that I happen to really love veggies, salads and stuff cos I have hardly any willpower. I just know I'd be eating burgers, takeaways and stuff if I actually liked them, then be the size of a house and miserable with it.
> I do like cheese though but I tend to nibble it in the evening with some fruit or olives.


 
but im not the size of a house an i like to be naughty sometimes :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Tonight I made a gorgeous prawn stir fry!!! YUM!!!!


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: now that's my kind of meal. I love stir fries.
I think I'll do one on the weekend. I've had cold roast chicken with potato salad and salad with lots of raw onions for the last 2 days. My lungs are playing up so I need to eat lots of onions.I have some prawns in the freezer and got some cabbage to base the stir fry on. I'm making lovely sweet and sour pork for Sunday dinner.mmmmm foooood.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: now that's my kind of meal. I love stir fries.
> I think I'll do one on the weekend. I've had cold roast chicken with potato salad and salad with lots of raw onions for the last 2 days. My lungs are playing up so I need to eat lots of onions.I have some prawns in the freezer and got some cabbage to base the stir fry on. I'm making lovely sweet and sour pork for Sunday dinner.mmmmm foooood.


 

Ok im gonna flit between living with you an jen mmmmmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> but im not the size of a house an i like to be naughty sometimes :lol2:


I know you ain't the size of a house Emm. Trouble is that I'd be naughty all the time and I would be the size of a house if I liked things which were bad for me.
I tend to be careful what I eat anyway because of the heart issues in my family.


----------



## Shell195

Ooooh we are back on food:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I know you ain't the size of a house Emm. Trouble is that I'd be naughty all the time and I would be the size of a house if I liked things which were bad for me.
> I tend to be careful what I eat anyway because of the heart issues in my family.


 
yeah i know what you mean hun 

im watching scream 3 now.................gawd its shizer lol


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I love a good burger, too!!! I am not huge, but am quite curvy... But I am happy with how I eat and look, so that works for me. Tonight's stir fry was lush, though!!!

Eileen, I took a pic of the "body lead" for ya, so you can see how it's done (although, just had his normal one handy... it should be with a round rope lead). Will upload it later


----------



## Rumpwhite

hi again i bought a gorgeous little girlie mouse today, shes beautiful she is black with a white head and on the whait is a black splodge over her right eye and a tan coloured belly, she is so unusual


----------



## Shell195

Emma heres my Murphy when I was still handrearing him


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> *s******s which turns into a mutley laugh* and thinks of the austin powers film...........hmmmm its a bit nutty :lol2::lol2:


That's interesting - first of all someone looks at my wedding photograph and says I look like something out of Austin Powers, now you're saying my dog's sh*t is!! :lol2:



ashley said:


> EDIT: I'm glad you said piece as I'd have no idea what you meant if you had said bait!


Yeh! that's the language barrier. I remember once when I was up at Bridge of Don at my in-laws the ice cream van came around so I went out and asked for a sandwich and he gave me a sandwich cake! :gasp: 

I said "no I want an ice cream sandwich"! He asked me what that was and when I explained 2 flat wafers with ice cream in between he said "Oh you want a slider". Who would call an ice cream sandwich a slider???



fenwoman said:


> Here in East Anglia it's 'dockey'


that's a weird one - I might ask barry what he wants in his dockey tomorrow! :lool2:



Amalthea said:


> Tonight I made a gorgeous prawn stir fry!!! YUM!!!!


And I made a chicken stir fry! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Eileen, I took a pic of the "body lead" for ya, so you can see how it's done (although, just had his normal one handy... it should be with a round rope lead). Will upload it later


That would be great Jen, thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Rumpwhite said:


> hi again i bought a gorgeous little girlie mouse today, shes beautiful she is black with a white head and on the whait is a black splodge over her right eye and a tan coloured belly, she is so unusual


 
She sounds pretty:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

yes on food again shell lol


----------



## Basilbrush

ashley said:


> I use Glenythan in the square in Ellon. Had mixed experiences with them depending on the vet, but the girl we got yesterday was very thorough and lovely! There's new vets every time I go though so it's hard to be consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of it before either but it appeared on our order form this morning. Went to Tesco after work but couldn't see it there so I'm not sure if it's new or just not well known enough for big supermarkets to stock.
> 
> EDIT: I'm glad you said piece as I'd have no idea what you meant if you had said bait!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any experience with winter whites, but I used to work in a pet shop and found the chinese hamsters to be the friendliest, and most handleable (is that a word?) whereas the russians were sometimes a little nippy and syrians savage. I dare say it will be different if you get them from a breeder as the shop got all theirs from a big supplier and I don't suppose they were interested in them other than for money :bash:
> 
> Jules, which gym did you go to? I'm thinking about joining curves but really don't have the confidence. I think I'd rather join somewhere I have no chance of knowing anyone but curves being 2 miles away from home is so handy! I really need to lose a couple of stone, about 1/2 a stone a month until August (a girl can dream) :lol2:


Ashley - I joined the Meadows Sport Centre, just about 6 miles away from me. They're doing a deal of £15 a month if you join in February and it lasts for a year, otherwise it would have been £32 a month. You get an induction with a instructor for £5.00 and it last for about 45 minutes and they show you how to use the machines etc. When I went last night to the Pilates I went on my own and I felt a right eejit when I was rolling about the floor with that flipping fitness ball and to top it all the men's football practice finished at about the time we were rolling about ontop of the balls. Talk about timing.:whistling2::lol2: I didn't know anyone but recognised a few faces through my girls swimming club. Hey, I need to loose a few stone too. I'll pm ya.: victory: We could maybe meet up and walk dogs and talk fitness balls.:lol2::lol2:


Ohh and thanks for the advice for the hammies. I've heard that Syrians can be like this but seemingly Doobies handle their hamsters twice a day and I have to say this little guy is just fabulous temperament wise. First day or two Shelley got a nip that drew blood but since then he's been great and I handle him in the morning and night-time too.

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma heres my Murphy when I was still handrearing him
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shell :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen shall I say now that its all getting very creepy:whistling2:
First I post on the cat pregnancy thread and you post at an identical time and now you have posted here at a nearly identical time:gasp: If you look above your last post you will see my 2 photos I have posted for Emma:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That's interesting - first of all someone looks at my wedding photograph and says I look like something out of Austin Powers, now you're saying my dog's sh*t is!! :lol2:
> 
> Yeh! that's the language barrier. I remember once when I was up at Bridge of Don at my in-laws the ice cream van came around so I went out and asked for a sandwich and he gave me a sandwich cake! :gasp:
> 
> I said "no I want an ice cream sandwich"! He asked me what that was and when I explained 2 flat wafers with ice cream in between he said "Oh you want a slider". Who would call an ice cream sandwich a slider???
> 
> that's a weird one - I might ask barry what he wants in his dockey tomorrow! :lool2:
> 
> And I made a chicken stir fry! :2thumb:
> 
> That would be great Jen, thanks! :2thumb:


 
sorry eileen hee hee


----------



## feorag

Shell, he's utterly gorgeous!!

You and I cross posted again and I've just seen it.

Julie, did you get my e-mail??


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> *Eileen shall I say now that its all getting very creepy:whistling2:*
> First I post on the cat pregnancy thread and you post at an identical time and now you have posted here at a nearly identical time:gasp: If you look above your last post you will see my 2 photos I have posted for Emma:lol2:


LOL that made me giggle for other reasons :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL that made me giggle for other reasons :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
What other reasons:whistling2: :gasp: Maybe Eileen is a stalker after all..... PMSL:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> LOL that made me giggle for other reasons :lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: yes - I'm definitely being a creepy person today! :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Emma heres my Murphy when I was still handrearing him
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
OMG Shell, what an adorable little pouch. Is that a Yorkie?? What's her story Shell??

Jules


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: yes - I'm definitely being a creepy person today! :lol2:


 
Youve just done it again:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> What other reasons:whistling2: :gasp: Maybe Eileen is a stalker after all..... PMSL:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
:gasp::gasp:LOLOLOLOLOL:gasp::gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell - we've cross posted 3 times in the last 15 minutes! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

And again!

I feel I'm holding a conversation backwards!


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> OMG Shell, what an adorable little pouch. Is that a Yorkie?? What's her story Shell??
> 
> Jules


 
Hes a cavalier king charles spaniel that my friend bred. The bitch had a c section and murphy was stuck in the birth canal. He never got the suck reflex so at 2 days of age he cam home with me. He was a very poorly puppy and I fed him hourly drop by drop for about 2 weeks, he then got a juvenile arthritis and I nearly lost him again as the vet couldnt control the pain. How could I rehome him after all that. Hes now nearly 7 years old and one spoilt brat but I love Mummys little chicken:flrt:I also have another cavalier I handreared whos nearly 14:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> and again!
> 
> I feel i'm holding a conversation backwards!


looooooool


----------



## Shell195

Maybe we have entered the twilight zone:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hes a cavalier king charles spaniel that my friend bred. The bitch had a c section and murphy was stuck in the birth canal. He never got the suck reflex so at 2 days of age he cam home with me. He was a very poorly puppy and I fed him hourly drop by drop for about 2 weeks, he then got a juvenile arthritis and I nearly lost him again as the vet couldnt control the pain. How could I rehome him after all that. Hes now nearly 7 years old and one spoilt brat but I love Mummys little chicken:flrt:I also have another cavalier I handreared whos nearly 14:flrt:


claude the loud snore dog hee hee :flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20

Im off to bed girlies. Ewans got a cold so will be up early. Well i say early 8am lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe we have entered the twilight zone:whistling2:


Well it's been a funny old day I'll say that! Very creepy really!

Night Selina - I'm off myself in a minute cos I'm cream crackered tonight!


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Im off to bed girlies. Ewans got a cold so will be up early. Well i say early 8am lol


 
Night hun, it will be one less day until your pup when we speak again:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Im waiting for a phone call before I can go to bed:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Im off to bed girlies. Ewans got a cold so will be up early. Well i say early 8am lol


 
night selina hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> Shell, he's utterly gorgeous!!
> 
> You and I cross posted again and I've just seen it.
> 
> Julie, did you get my e-mail??


 
Yes Eileen "The Stalker Welsh, got it and replied. :lol2::lol2:

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

im bogging off cos im pooped an wants my bed too :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im waiting for a phone call before I can go to bed:bash:


Who's gonna phone you Shell?


----------



## Emmaj

nighty night all :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Who's gonna phone you Shell?


 
her stalker lol :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well I'm going now. I turned the heating down earlier cos I was too hot and now it's switched off I'm bloody freezing!!!

Anyday Anne day tomorrow!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Me too. Sleepy. Night guys!!


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Hes a cavalier king charles spaniel that my friend bred. The bitch had a c section and murphy was stuck in the birth canal. He never got the suck reflex so at 2 days of age he cam home with me. He was a very poorly puppy and I fed him hourly drop by drop for about 2 weeks, he then got a juvenile arthritis and I nearly lost him again as the vet couldnt control the pain. How could I rehome him after all that. Hes now nearly 7 years old and one spoilt brat but I love Mummys little chicken:flrt:I also have another cavalier I handreared whos nearly 14:flrt:


 
Ohhh Shell, what a story. Sorry, he's a Cavalier King Charles.:blush: How incredible 7 and 14 - you've obviously got a way with little ones then.:2thumb:: victory:

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

night all :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

Yeah, nightie night everyone.:flrt:

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Night all, Im still on the phone:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

and goo'night from me too although I can't get to sleep as I'm stressed today.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

So what stressed you yesterday, Pam! I've no doubt it'll be a good story, cos yours are always worth reading - stuff certainly seems to happen to you! :lol2:

Well I'm meeting Anyday Anne today - we're going to a local factory shop for a mooch around cos we've got a money-off coupon so need to use it! :lol:

Then we're going to that farm shop cafe not far from the long stretch of beach where I took Skye a couple of weeks ago and then she'll be going to pick up her eldest grandson from his mother's not far away and I'm gonna take Skye for a run on the beach. I'm just hoping that it's empty like the last time so I can let him off and let him have a good run.


----------



## Shell195

It sounds like a much more exciting day than mine:lol2:


----------



## sundia

ever had one of those weird thoughts like:

what would the babies look like that where half cat and half milk bottle lid?


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> ever had one of those weird thoughts like:
> 
> what would the babies look like that where half cat and half milk bottle lid?


In a word - no!!

I have had a few weird thoughts that you have some weird thoughts though! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Erm nope:lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> In a word - no!!
> 
> I have had a few weird thoughts that you have some weird thoughts though! :lol2:


lo0ol this is one i often ask:

if u were big enough to fit the whole world in your hands... would it feel all lumpy and bumpy coz of all the stuff on it 



Shell195 said:


> Erm nope:lol2:



lo0ol i have a logical explanation for this thought...

i get through a whole carton of milk a day because i luffs to drink it.. and every morning someone opens a new carton... and my cat goes running down stairs and pinches it off the side... i typed that message just after she come bouncing in the room with it in her mouth THATS WHERE I GOT THE IDEA FROM! lol


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> lo0ol this is one i often ask:
> 
> if u were big enough to fit the whole world in your hands... would it feel all lumpy and bumpy coz of all the stuff on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo0ol i have a logical explanation for this thought...
> 
> i get through a whole carton of milk a day because i luffs to drink it.. and every morning someone opens a new carton... and my cat goes running down stairs and pinches it off the side... i typed that message just after she come bouncing in the room with it in her mouth THATS WHERE I GOT THE IDEA FROM! lol


 
Pats Sundia on the head and smiles sweetly whilst backing away:whistling2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Pats Sundia on the head and smiles sweetly whilst backing away:whistling2:


:roll::roll:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> So what stressed you yesterday, Pam! I've no doubt it'll be a good story, cos yours are always worth reading - stuff certainly seems to happen to you! :lol2:


 Well now I feel bad that nothing exciting happened to stress me lol. It's the culmination of a long and busy week. I don't like my routine to be distrupeted for more than a day at a time and it has been, starting with Tuesday. 4 dogs for castrate, one eye op, then collecting Lynne to go shopping as her car has gone to the big scrap yard in the sky and she lives even more remote than I do. Then, took her home, went back to fetch animals from the vet, went home and because I'd been out all day. had to run about like a loony doing all the chores which I'd normally do at my leisure through the day. Wednesday, went to see about the injured cat, popped into produce auction then the fiasco in ASDA, yesterday more driving about to take some things to Lynne's house and collect shredded papaer from her and newspapers from a lady who saves them for me, collected a bale of hay on the way home as I'm out, went to farm shop for wheat and once again they are closed. 2 out of 3 times they just aren't open when they should be, so I had no wheat for the poultry mix. Luckily I had all the other things like grits etc. Phoned my hay farmer and his missus is ill and he can't do deliveries, so I said I'd go and get the hay from the farm. Had to remove all the sacks of coal out of the trailer and stack them to one side so I can get the hay in. So I have to leave and go to fetch the hay in a minute, and some wheat, then to the pet place to get dog food and crickets. So a whole week of disrupted routine and I don't like it, so hence just really stressed. Roll on the weekend.
So sorry no injured animals, no throwing myself in the river to rescue drowning lambs, no having to chase ferrets about on the roof, just boring stuff.


----------



## Amalthea

Sent ya a PM, Eileen


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Well now I feel bad that nothing exciting happened to stress me lol. It's the culmination of a long and busy week. I don't like my routine to be distrupeted for more than a day at a time and it has been, starting with Tuesday. 4 dogs for castrate, one eye op, then collecting Lynne to go shopping as her car has gone to the big scrap yard in the sky and she lives even more remote than I do. Then, took her home, went back to fetch animals from the vet, went home and because I'd been out all day. had to run about like a loony doing all the chores which I'd normally do at my leisure through the day. Wednesday, went to see about the injured cat, popped into produce auction then the fiasco in ASDA, yesterday more driving about to take some things to Lynne's house and collect shredded papaer from her and newspapers from a lady who saves them for me, collected a bale of hay on the way home as I'm out, went to farm shop for wheat and once again they are closed. 2 out of 3 times they just aren't open when they should be, so I had no wheat for the poultry mix. Luckily I had all the other things like grits etc. Phoned my hay farmer and his missus is ill and he can't do deliveries, so I said I'd go and get the hay from the farm. Had to remove all the sacks of coal out of the trailer and stack them to one side so I can get the hay in. So I have to leave and go to fetch the hay in a minute, and some wheat, then to the pet place to get dog food and crickets. So a whole week of disrupted routine and I don't like it, so hence just really stressed. Roll on the weekend.
> So sorry no injured animals, no throwing myself in the river to rescue drowning lambs, no having to chase ferrets about on the roof, just boring stuff.


 
Just a normal day in the Fens:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen any news on your kitty yet?


----------



## Amalthea

Nope........

IAN!!!!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nope........
> 
> IAN!!!!!!
> 
> :whistling2:


 

I think hes still asleep after his road trip:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I actually slept LOADS!!! Woke up early with a low blood sugar and then after eating, I somehow fell back asleep on the couch, curled into my robe, and didn't wake up til 1:30!!!! *shocked* I must have been tired.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I actually slept LOADS!!! Woke up early with a low blood sugar and then after eating, I somehow fell back asleep on the couch, curled into my robe, and didn't wake up til 1:30!!!! *shocked* I must have been tired.


 
You certainly must have been tired, I was up at 8.00 which is quite early for me but now Im tired again:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I knew I was tired, but didn't realise just HOW tired. *oops* Although, low blood sugars really take it out of me, anyways....


----------



## Emmaj

gooooood afternoon shell and jen


----------



## selina20

Heya girlies


----------



## Amalthea

*waves*


----------



## Emmaj

afternoon selina 


im cooking tea have lews mate here.............they sound like they are gonna come through the ceiling :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *waves*


*waves back*:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> afternoon selina
> 
> 
> im cooking tea have lews mate here.............they sound like they are gonna come through the ceiling :gasp::lol2::lol2:


Hehehehe boys :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Hehehehe boy :whistling2:


 
they are probs renacting something from smack down ha ha ha 

they are both gonna look like pizzas too...............they chose pizza for tea again :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> they are probs renacting something from smack down ha ha ha
> 
> they are both gonna look like pizzas too...............they chose pizza for tea again :lol2:


I would get bored of pizza lol. duno what we are having for tea.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> I would get bored of pizza lol. duno what we are having for tea.


 
yeah i would too lol but hey ho its their treat so let em have it ha ha 

dunno what im having yet either cant be bothered to look either ha ha


----------



## Shell195

Steve has had a sore finger for ages and it came up in a bump on the joint, so when he went to the doctor today they gave him a cortisone injection directly into it :gasp: Now its even more sore:lol2: The DR says he has arthritis in it


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> yeah i would too lol but hey ho its their treat so let em have it ha ha
> 
> dunno what im having yet either cant be bothered to look either ha ha


Im leaving it to Mark lol



Shell195 said:


> Steve has had a sore finger for ages and it came up in a bump on the joint, so when he went to the doctor today they gave him a cortisone injection directly into it :gasp: Now its even more sore:lol2: The DR says he has arthritis in it


Ouchy


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Steve has had a sore finger for ages and it came up in a bump on the joint, so when he went to the doctor today they gave him a cortisone injection directly into it :gasp: Now its even more sore:lol2: The DR says he has arthritis in it


Ouchy my aunt has to have these into her lower back and my mum before her knee replacement had to have them in her knees too 

i dont envy him at all 



selina20 said:


> Im leaving it to Mark lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ouchy


 
LOL i dont have anyone i can leave it to :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Owie... that doesn't sound fun!!! Cleo (my old cat who lives with my Mom) used to have to get those in summer cuz she was very allergic to dog fleas.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been asked a question, it was " Are we going to go and buy you that furry thing you want on Sunday?" :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been asked a question, it was " Are we going to go and buy you that furry thing you want on Sunday?" :flrt:


 

Ooooooooooooooo so does that mean your getting your dup????


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been asked a question, it was " Are we going to go and buy you that furry thing you want on Sunday?" :flrt:


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Alright for some!!! I hope you replied with a YES!


----------



## Amalthea

Ooooh!!! *nods* Yup, I need a Steve!!!


----------



## Shell195

Yes, one Dup coming my way:flrt: I thought he had forgotten about getting me one:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yes, one Dup coming my way:flrt: I thought he had forgotten about getting me one:lol2:


awwwwwwwwwww i agree with jen i need a steve too :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

My hairdresser's name is Steve and he was one of the ones harrassing Gary about a certain pair of blue eyed beauties


----------



## Basilbrush

A new furry Shell - sounds exciting??? Bet ya can't wait for Sunday to come around?? Where you getting the Dup from???

Hey Pam - hope you catch up with things at the weekend and be able to chill a bit.

I've had a real lazy day and watched movies on Sky. Although having said that Shelley and I gutted through three storage boxes of horsey stuff that's new or nearly new and going to sell it.:2thumb: Also got two saddles and lots of show gear to sell too. Can't wait to get rid off.

Jules


----------



## ashley

Jules, my brother in law goes to football training at the meadows, hope he wasn't laughing at you on your ball! Curves is just across the road from the meadows in the industrial estate bit. £15 a month is really cheap though... 

I don't think I come across well when I first meet people, I'm quite shy and tend to get taken the wrong way (I get taken the wrong way when I write stuff too usually) The last time I met people off the forum, (although a lot of them were lovely) I kind of fell out with a couple of them which I guess was my fault. Just thought I'd warn you so you can revoke the offer of dog walking and talking about balls :lol2: (not sure if that came across right but you get the idea)

Shell, what is a duprasi? I googled and they looked similar to a gerbil?

Eileen, hope you enjoyed your walk down the beach with Skye and your coffee with Anne!

I was going to comment on something else but can't for the life of me remember what...


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Jules, my brother in law goes to football training at the meadows, hope he wasn't laughing at you on your ball! Curves is just across the road from the meadows in the industrial estate bit. £15 a month is really cheap though...
> 
> I don't think I come across well when I first meet people, I'm quite shy and tend to get taken the wrong way (I get taken the wrong way when I write stuff too usually) The last time I met people off the forum, (although a lot of them were lovely) I kind of fell out with a couple of them which I guess was my fault. Just thought I'd warn you so you can revoke the offer of dog walking and talking about balls :lol2: (not sure if that came across right but you get the idea)
> 
> Shell, what is a duprasi? I googled and they looked similar to a gerbil?
> 
> Eileen, hope you enjoyed your walk down the beach with Skye and your coffee with Anne!
> 
> I was going to comment on something else but can't for the life of me remember what...


 
they are fat tailed gerbils hun so yes look very similar to normal gerbils they get fatter though and very rarely bite


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> they are fat tailed gerbils hun so yes look very similar to normal gerbils they get fatter though and very rarely bite


Thank you :2thumb: They do look very cute! Are they similar to gerbils in care too? Sorry for all the Q's, just intrigued as I have never heard of them before :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Thank you :2thumb: They do look very cute! Are they similar to gerbils in care too? Sorry for all the Q's, just intrigued as I have never heard of them before :blush:


they do need to be kept seperately as they are terratorial, food wise im not 100% on shell will be best to ask about that not really researched as not owned one lol

they need to be kept warmish too 

zoozones can me good housing for them too


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> they do need to be kept seperately as they are terratorial, food wise im not 100% on shell will be best to ask about that not really researched as not owned one lol
> 
> they need to be kept warmish too
> 
> zoozones can me good housing for them too


Aww thanks Emma! You've pretty much answered all my questions in my head too, are you psychic? :lol2:

I need some advice, my aunt has two kittens. They are litter mates and different sexes and I think they are around 5 months now. From what I've been told, they haven't had any jabs and she is going to be letting them outside soon, un-neutered. She has told my grandma that she will be getting the boy neutered first as he will be cheaper, then will get the girl done when she can afford to. My grandma and aunt are of the opinion that as cats were never vaccinated years ago, they don't need to be and it's just a way for the vets to rip you off. I have tried explaining that even a year ago, there wasn't a swine flu jab but they both got one this year and it's similar to why cats need vacc'd. I have also tried explaining that if she is going to let them out, she needs to get the girl neutered as she is too young to have kittens, and by having them neutered and vacc'd she is helping to prevent them catching deadly STI's (I have to explain in these terms so they understand). Any advice as to what to do? Is this breaking the law in respect of the five freedoms and how can you reason with people when they are of the mind set "this is how it was 20 years ago, and it worked fine"?


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Aww thanks Emma! You've pretty much answered all my questions in my head too, are you psychic? :lol2:
> 
> I need some advice, my aunt has two kittens. They are litter mates and different sexes and I think they are around 5 months now. From what I've been told, they haven't had any jabs and she is going to be letting them outside soon, un-neutered. She has told my grandma that she will be getting the boy neutered first as he will be cheaper, then will get the girl done when she can afford to. My grandma and aunt are of the opinion that as cats were never vaccinated years ago, they don't need to be and it's just a way for the vets to rip you off. I have tried explaining that even a year ago, there wasn't a swine flu jab but they both got one this year and it's similar to why cats need vacc'd. I have also tried explaining that if she is going to let them out, she needs to get the girl neutered as she is too young to have kittens, and by having them neutered and vacc'd she is helping to prevent them catching deadly STI's (I have to explain in these terms so they understand). Any advice as to what to do? Is this breaking the law in respect of the five freedoms and how can you reason with people when they are of the mind set "this is how it was 20 years ago, and it worked fine"?


not sure how it stands with the 5 freedoms 

as i think vaccinating is classed an option not a must do 

neutering would be the same too 

can she not get intouch with cats protection and get some neutering vouchers as for boys its £20 and girls £26 with the vouchers


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> not sure how it stands with the 5 freedoms
> 
> as i think vaccinating is classed an option not a must do
> 
> neutering would be the same too
> 
> can she not get intouch with cats protection and get some neutering vouchers as for boys its £20 and girls £26 with the vouchers


I think that's what she is planning on doing. My mum got vouchers last year and even with the vouchers it was around £40 a cat I think but maybe it's because the local vet is more expensive?

It just annoys me so much, she is a single parent and has been working two part time jobs for the last year after being on benefits for years. Now she has income, she took a load of stuff from Brighthouse (tv, washing machine, fridge etc) got sky tv and is now always skint again. I guess her daughter doesn't help being a spoiled demanding 16 year old! I just think if people take on pets, they should be prepared to meet the needs - and costs - of them :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> I think that's what she is planning on doing. My mum got vouchers last year and even with the vouchers it was around *£40 a cat I think but maybe it's because the local vet is more expensive*?
> 
> It just annoys me so much, she is a single parent and has been working two part time jobs for the last year after being on benefits for years. Now she has income, she took a load of stuff from Brighthouse (tv, washing machine, fridge etc) got sky tv and is now always skint again. I guess her daughter doesn't help being a spoiled demanding 16 year old! I just think if people take on pets, they should be prepared to meet the needs - and costs - of them :bash:


 
The vet was very wrong in doing that 

There would be no point in the vouchers if they are gonna add their own amount on 

the whole point of the vouchers is to help with the cost 

i think the vet diddled your mum


----------



## ashley

Oooh, I remember what I was going to say! I'm having pizza tonight too Emma! I refuse to pay OTT prices for a valentines meal so told Stuart he can take me for a pizza and a catch up with friends tonight rather than a meal on Sunday :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

After seeing kittens this age die of Feline infectous enteritis I would never advise anyone not to get kitten vaccinations done. It can even effect house cats as the virus can be carried in on shoes:bash: One day they are fine the next they are dead and out of all the diseases covered by vaccination this one is the worst.
Rather than getting the male neutered first couldnt she have the female done instead as she will get mated on her first season and he will mature later than the her
Does she not have another vet in the area that may be cheaper?


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> The vet was very wrong in doing that
> 
> There would be no point in the vouchers if they are gonna add their own amount on
> 
> the whole point of the vouchers is to help with the cost
> 
> i think the vet diddled your mum


 
I think the way it worked was the vet has a set price, not including any extra meds needed, and the vouchers we get entitle you to so much off, around £30 I think?


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Oooh, I remember what I was going to say! I'm having pizza tonight too Emma! I refuse to pay OTT prices for a valentines meal so told Stuart he can take me for a pizza and a catch up with friends tonight rather than a meal on Sunday :lol2:


 
hee hee i had some pizza too and burnt the roof of my mouth :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> I think the way it worked was the vet has a set price, not including any extra meds needed, and the vouchers we get entitle you to so much off, around £30 I think?


 
i have never known it work like that female cats without a voucher at out vets are £45 to be done with the voucher £26


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell I've been out half an afternoon and there's 6 pages to read!!!


fenwoman said:


> Well now I feel bad that nothing exciting happened to stress me lol.











I don't know about that but I'm exhausted just reading it!! I thought my life was busy, but obviously not! :lol:



Shell195 said:


> You certainly must have been tired, I was up at 8.00 which is quite early for me but now Im tired again:lol2:


I woke up about 8:00 too, which is unheard of. I've decided setting my alarm for 9 so that I don't oversleep is actually making me feel a lot better. I'm not as tired when I wake up and now I'm waking up before the alarm, so I'm a bit pleased with myself!

Sorry to hear about Steve's finger - sounds a bit nasty!!!

If Barry said I could get *any* critter I'd be out like a shot getting it before he changed his mind! :lol2:


farmercoope said:


> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Alright for some!!! I hope you replied with a YES!


Hey Joe - where've you been hiding out, haven't 'seen' you for ages?



Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwww i agree with jen i need a steve too :lol2:


I ordered one first! so get to the back of the queue! :bash:

Ashley I had a lovely day, thanks. we had a good old mooch around the factory shop and I got a couple of Regatta t-shirts one for Shirley and one for me for £2 each and some concealer make up (Marks & Spencer) one for Elise and one for me with a brush applicator where you screw the other end and it charges the brush (looks really good) for £1 each! And some mascara and and eye shadow trio for another £1 each, so I actually spent £3!!! My kinda shopping that! :2thumb:

Then we went to this lovely farm place and had a sandwich, then a mooch around their crafty gift shop and then the farm shop, then went back in the cafe for coffee and a cake and then I went to the beach and she went to pick Tyler up.

Course I'd put in the car my dog walking coat, scarf, wellies, towel for Skye and totally forgot to take a dog lead!!! So he had to walk on my scarf! There were a few people on the beach, but I walked in the opposite direction where there wasn't a soul in sight and we walked for about a mile and then turned around and walked back, so it was great. Forgot to take the camera (again) but I took some photos with my phone, it's just whether they come out good or not. The ones I took in the snow in the forest came out as a black silhouetted outline of a dog against a pure blue sky and snow covered hills in the background, so not much good.

The other difference with dups is that they don't have furry tails like gerbils, they have skin tails like rats (I think!!) and the tails are fat, cos they are fat-tailed gerbils! Yeh!! :2thumb:

Regarding the kittens it's a tricky situation with them being relatives of yours, but they are being totally irresponsible. If they are going to let the kittens out, they need to neuter them both. The little girl could start having seasons as young as 6 months and then she would be 8 months old having kittens - that's like a 12-13 year old girl having a baby. Just because they can,, doesn't make it right.

I think one of the 5 freedoms is "freedom from pain injury and disease" and if they don't vaccinate the kittens then they can't keep them free from disease.

I don't know how you can handle it, but you can only do your best to persaude them that it's not fair on the kittens to do that


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> After seeing kittens this age die of Feline infectous enteritis I would never advise anyone not to get kitten vaccinations done. It can even effect house cats as the virus can be carried in on shoes:bash: One day they are fine the next they are dead and out of all the diseases covered by vaccination this one is the worst.
> Rather than getting the male neutered first couldnt she have the female done instead as she will get mated on her first season and he will mature later than the her
> Does she not have another vet in the area that may be cheaper?


She doesn't drive and the next closest vet is about 12 miles away in a village. There are no buses to there and a taxi would make the cost the same. I'd offer her a lift but I can only just get back from work in time to make the last appointments at our local vet. Saying that, the vet in that village is now part of the same group as the local vet so won't make a difference.

I have nagged at my grandma when I seen her the other day, and she's going to nag at my aunt. Stuart seen my grandma today and my aunt told her there were no male cats near her. Her ignorance and bloody-mindedness is embarrassing :bash: I would offer to get them vacc'd but I can't afford to care for her cats and my own, and we've got too many outgoings just now not to miss the £110. Even if I could, once I had done it once, she would just take the mick and expect me to give her money all the time.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> they are probs renacting something from smack down ha ha ha
> 
> they are both gonna look like pizzas too...............they chose pizza for tea again :lol2:


Pfft. Boys eh? My mate Lynne's sons are home from boarding school for half term and we were talking about going out to the auction but she said, "it'll have to be after the boys have gone back to school cos I can't face a whole day in the company of both my boys and Chalky. That's a combination which doesn't bear thinking about as they all have ADHD, aspergers and are hyperactive. Between them they'll drive us nuts" :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Pfft. Boys eh? My mate Lynne's sons are home from boarding school for half term and we were talking about going out to the auction but she said, "it'll have to be after the boys have gone back to school cos I can't face a whole day in the company of both my boys and Chalky. That's a combination which doesn't bear thinking about as they all have ADHD, aspergers and are hyperactive. Between them they'll drive us nuts" :lol2::flrt:


Hmmmmm yesh lol will be challenging ha ha 

i keep clock watching lol roll on 7.30 hee hee can take jamie home then i can bleedin chill its friday eve i should be chilling lol


----------



## fenwoman

ashley said:


> She doesn't drive and the next closest vet is about 12 miles away in a village. There are no buses to there and a taxi would make the cost the same. .


So how does she get to the doctor, do her shopping, get her hair cut and all the other stuff you need to do in daily life?


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Hmmmmm yesh lol will be challenging ha ha
> 
> i keep clock watching lol roll on 7.30 hee hee can take jamie home then i can bleedin chill its friday eve i should be chilling lol


I'm doing the chill thing. The rayburn decided to smoke me out this afternoon and I've had all the doors and windows open to clear the air in here. Yup chilling is what I is doin' at the mo'. Brrrrrrrr


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I'm doing the chill thing. The rayburn decided to smoke me out this afternoon and I've had all the doors and windows open to clear the air in here. Yup chilling is what I is doin' at the mo'. Brrrrrrrr


 
eeeeeeeeeeks awwwwwwww i really dont know how you cope im such a wuss now and couldnt cope without my heating now lol


----------



## fenwoman

they breed us 'ard in the fens :lol2:
My wetroom is unheated and I have no problem stripping off to have a shower in the middle of the coldest winter. If you refuse to acknowledge feeling cold, you cope with it. Tis mind over matter.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> they breed us 'ard in the fens :lol2:
> My wetroom is unheated and I have no problem stripping off to have a shower in the middle of the coldest winter. If you refuse to acknowledge feeling cold, you cope with it. Tis mind over matter.


 
yeah i suppose but im still a wuss and prefer my central heating :lol2:


----------



## ashley

fenwoman said:


> So how does she get to the doctor, do her shopping, get her hair cut and all the other stuff you need to do in daily life?


We live in a town with all the facilities you mentioned so in theory she could go through life never leaving Ellon. Shell asked if there was another vet nearby other than the one in Ellon (which is 5 minutes walk from her house) and the closest is around 12 miles away. Should have made it clearer, sorry!


----------



## Basilbrush

Ashley - small world. How much is the Curves membership out of curiosity?? The Meadows gym is quite good, nothing too fancy but it does the job plus there is a mixture of other classes you can go to which I kinda fancied. They cost about £5.00 each and you can pay by booking a block of 6 at a time.

Hey no worries, if you feel like walking and talking balls: victory: then just pm me.:lol2:


Jules





ashley said:


> Jules, my brother in law goes to football training at the meadows, hope he wasn't laughing at you on your ball! Curves is just across the road from the meadows in the industrial estate bit. £15 a month is really cheap though...
> 
> I don't think I come across well when I first meet people, I'm quite shy and tend to get taken the wrong way (I get taken the wrong way when I write stuff too usually) The last time I met people off the forum, (although a lot of them were lovely) I kind of fell out with a couple of them which I guess was my fault. Just thought I'd warn you so you can revoke the offer of dog walking and talking about balls :lol2: (not sure if that came across right but you get the idea)
> 
> Shell, what is a duprasi? I googled and they looked similar to a gerbil?
> 
> Eileen, hope you enjoyed your walk down the beach with Skye and your coffee with Anne!
> 
> I was going to comment on something else but can't for the life of me remember what...


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> She doesn't drive and the next closest vet is about 12 miles away in a village. There are no buses to there and a taxi would make the cost the same. I'd offer her a lift but I can only just get back from work in time to make the last appointments at our local vet. Saying that, the vet in that village is now part of the same group as the local vet so won't make a difference.
> 
> I have nagged at my grandma when I seen her the other day, and she's going to nag at my aunt. Stuart seen my grandma today and my aunt told her there were no male cats near her. Her ignorance and bloody-mindedness is embarrassing :bash: I would offer to get them vacc'd but I can't afford to care for her cats and my own, and we've got too many outgoings just now not to miss the £110. Even if I could, once I had done it once, she would just take the mick and expect me to give her money all the time.


Sadly you cant make people listen but at least you have tried:2thumb:


----------



## ashley

Basilbrush said:


> Ashley - small world. How much is the Curves membership out of curiosity?? The Meadows gym is quite good, nothing too fancy but it does the job plus there is a mixture of other classes you can go to which I kinda fancied. They cost about £5.00 each and you can pay by booking a block of 6 at a time.
> 
> Hey no worries, if you feel like walking and talking balls: victory: then just pm me.:lol2:
> 
> 
> Jules


I'm not too sure, I had a look on their website but it didn't have any prices that I could see. I imagine it is more expensive but it is girlies only which I suppose is part of the appeal.

The meadows does sound quite good, I never realised they had classes too! I haven't been there since we went for PE at school about 8 years ago!

I'm usually free most evenings and weekends when Stuart's away so I'm sure we'd be able to arrange something! Glad I never put you off :lol2:

Well, I'm off for a shower then heading out so have a good evening folks!


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Sadly you cant make people listen but at least you have tried:2thumb:


I haven't given up yet! I'm going to try to see her over the weekend and will get some info printed out for as to why she needs to get them done. I don't want to call the CPL or SSPCA or anything drastic as there are too many cats in rehoming centres as it is, but have said to Stuart that if the girl does get pregnant, I have no hesitations in taking her to the vet and getting a misalliance jab or spay as in that situation I'd have to put the kitten before myself. I just want her to take responsibility for 'her family', afterall, they never chose her.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> yeah i suppose but im still a wuss and prefer my central heating :lol2:


I think I'd like central heating if I could have one powered by biomass fuel or woodburning range etc but as I can't, I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I think I'd like central heating if I could have one powered by biomass fuel or woodburning range etc but as I can't, I'll stick with what I have.


 
i know what ya mean lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i know what ya mean lol


 
Give me central heating and nekkid kitties for bedtime:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Give me central heating and nekkid kitties for bedtime:flrt:


LOL your own hot water bottles :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL your own hot water bottles :2thumb:


Yes its wonderful:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yes its wonderful:flrt:


aye suppose i have my own foot warmer in siku at the end of my bed :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> aye suppose i have my own foot warmer in siku at the end of my bed :lol2:


 
Bed slipper:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Bed slipper:lol2:


 
yeah lol i guess thats what you would call it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Its very quiet on here tonight. 3 of my kittens are off to their new homes tomorrow


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Its very quiet on here tonight. 3 of my kittens are off to their new homes tomorrow


 
2 of mine have stamps on their heads ready to be posted to you :2thumb::lol2:

so you wont be kittys down for long ha ha ha


----------



## Amalthea

Just had a good laugh at my demented mutt!! He was trying desperately to get a pretty small teddy (maybe the size he was when we brought him home) into position to... well... hump it. Just wasn't working and he looked like a right dumbass!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Just had a good laugh at my demented mutt!! He was trying desperately to get a pretty small teddy (maybe the size he was when we brought him home) into position to... well... hump it. Just wasn't working and he looked like a right dumbass!


 
LOL a teddy humper :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It was funny as hell!! On a related note... How old should be be before his balls go?


----------



## Shell195

Ive had my boys done at anytime between 6 months and 14 months. I always do it once they are showing boyish tendencies:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> It was funny as hell!! On a related note... How old should be be before his balls go?


 
nanook was 5 months old when he had his off he has never leg cocked though because of that he still gurly pees :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Murphy my black/tan cavalier I handreared was humping teddies at 4 weeks of age:gasp: It was very amusing:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Murphy my black/tan cavalier I handreared was humping teddies at 4 weeks of age:gasp: It was very amusing:lol2:


 
lol i bet cos the teddies will have been as big as him if not bigger lol


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive had my boys done at anytime between 6 months and 14 months. I always do it once they are showing boyish tendencies:lol2:


Like teddy humping?? :lol2: Diesel used to hump his cuddly dog (which has died and gone to cuddly toy heaven) when he was tiny. The dog was WAY bigger than him!! :lol2: He still doesn't cock his leg, though.


----------



## fenwoman

I just had 4 boys done which were 5 months old. But they are my tinies and were already leg cocking and humping each other.Randy little beasts.
On an unrelated note, I was planning an early night but I'm now wide awake again. Lungs are playing up big time and I'm on flipping steroids again. If I was a horse I'd be hound meat now.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Like teddy humping?? :lol2: Diesel used to hump his cuddly dog (which has died and gone to cuddly toy heaven) when he was tiny. The dog was WAY bigger than him!! :lol2: He still doesn't cock his leg, though.


 
nanook never has an its cos i had him done before he started to do it or so i have been told


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I just had 4 boys done which were 5 months old. But they are my tinies and were already leg cocking and humping each other.Randy little beasts.
> On an unrelated note, I was planning an early night but I'm now wide awake again. Lungs are playing up big time and I'm on flipping steroids again. If I was a horse I'd be hound meat now.


 
 pam 

im watching 5th element


----------



## Shell195

Poor Pam I hope you feel better tomorrow

I think small dogs sexually mature a lot earlier than larger breeds. My small dogs all got castrated at 6 months old


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its very quiet on here tonight. 3 of my kittens are off to their new homes tomorrow


I've been sittin' knittin', talkin' and watchin' telly!

Aw! kitties going tomorrow - will you miss them???



Emmaj said:


> nanook was 5 months old when he had his off he has never leg cocked though because of that he still gurly pees :lol2:


I had Skye done early in January when he was almost 14 months old and he wasn't cocking his leg and still isn't!

I've just seen an advert on TV tonight that all three CSI's are joining up for a big case - so I get to see all my favs (apart from Griss who I still miss :sad in one extended show! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Hope you're feeling better, Pam!!

There is so much conflicting info on when to neuter... I just don't know. I don't want him growing into a lanky(er) monster, but I don't want him to start thinking he can wander off, either.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've been sittin' knittin', talkin' and watchin' telly!
> 
> Aw! kitties going tomorrow - will you miss them???
> 
> I had Skye done early in January when he was almost 14 months old and he wasn't cocking his leg and still isn't!
> 
> I've just seen an advert on TV tonight that all three CSI's are joining up for a big case - so I get to see all my favs (apart from Griss who I still miss :sad in one extended show! :2thumb:


 
i know lew wassaying look look mum all csi's together lol well earlier when it was shown 

yeah i miss griss too  aint the same


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Poor Pam I hope you feel better tomorrow
> 
> I think small dogs sexually mature a lot earlier than larger breeds. My small dogs all got castrated at 6 months old


 It's been creeping up for a week now (lungs) and now I can barely do anything without puffing and blowing like I have run a marathon. Been back on the 'roids for 2 days now so another couple and I'll be feeling better, but every time I take them, they make my spine bones weaker as a side effect. Bloddy vicious circle grr.
I wonder if the size/sexual maturity thing works for mens too?
How tall is Ian? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> It's been creeping up for a week now (lungs) and now I can barely do anything without puffing and blowing like I have run a marathon. Been back on the 'roids for 2 days now so another couple and I'll be feeling better, but every time I take them, they make my spine bones weaker as a side effect. Bloddy vicious circle grr.
> *I wonder if the size/sexual maturity thing works for mens too?*
> *How tall is Ian? :whistling2::lol2:*





:gasp: :lol2::lol2::lol2: PMSL:roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> It's been creeping up for a week now (lungs) and now I can barely do anything without puffing and blowing like I have run a marathon. Been back on the 'roids for 2 days now so another couple and I'll be feeling better, but every time I take them, they make my spine bones weaker as a side effect. Bloddy vicious circle grr.
> I wonder if the size/sexual maturity thing works for mens too?
> How tall is Ian? :whistling2::lol2:





Shell195 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> :gasp: :lol2::lol2::lol2: PMSL:roll2::roll2::roll2:


 
OMG pam what are them steroids doing to you :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> It's been creeping up for a week now (lungs) and now I can barely do anything without puffing and blowing like I have run a marathon. Been back on the 'roids for 2 days now so another couple and I'll be feeling better, but every time I take them, they make my spine bones weaker as a side effect. Bloddy vicious circle grr.
> I wonder if the size/sexual maturity thing works for mens too?
> How tall is Ian? :whistling2::lol2:


That sounds horrible Pam! That's the problem with steroids thought isn't it? It's not the good they do, it's the harm that they can do that is more worrying!



Emmaj said:


> i know lew wassaying look look mum all csi's together lol well earlier when it was shown
> 
> yeah i miss griss too  aint the same


I just don't feel the same about the new guy! And although New York is my least fav of the 3 I love Gary Sinese.

Jo on here (MrFluff) calls the Miami one "cringe with the ginge" cos she doesn't like Horatio! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I will miss the kittens but they are more than ready for their own forever homes:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That sounds horrible Pam! That's the problem with steroids thought isn't it? It's not the good they do, it's the harm that they can do that is more worrying!
> 
> I just don't feel the same about the new guy! And although New York is my least fav of the 3 I love Gary Sinese.
> 
> Jo on here (MrFluff) calls the Miami one "cringe with the ginge" cos she doesn't like Horatio! :lol2:


but horatio died an came back lol so i can see her point he is rather greasey lol 

im still trying to get names down at the mo cos im pretty new to csi hee hee 

but i love ducky and abby from NCIS what ever it is :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I will miss the kittens but they are more than ready for their own forever homes:2thumb:


 
told ya 2 of mine have stamps on head :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I am working on making a couple charm bracelets and I need specific charms. Anybody know anywhere on t'internet that sells sterling silver charms cheaply? *cough* Eileen *cough*


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> told ya 2 of mine have stamps on head :2thumb::lol2:


there are certain people on here who will store this in their memories and turn it into "emma said she stamped on kittens heads" :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> but horatio died an came back lol so i can see her point he is rather greasey lol
> 
> im still trying to get names down at the mo cos im pretty new to csi hee hee
> 
> but i love ducky and abby from NCIS what ever it is :blush::lol2:


The problem with Horatio is that the writers seem to have turned the series into the Horatio Caine show and there's too much of him posing with the glasses and the hands on the hips, but I agree he's a bit creepy!

I know every time there's a murder and a child's involved and he gets down on his hunkers and gives them that creepy look and promises to look after them I wonder..................... :gasp:

I love all of them on NCIS. Now Mark Harmon - I would!! Twice!!! Or more!!! But I think the inter-action between the whole team is great. I loved last weeks when they were all in awe of the fact that Jethro had a dad! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> there are certain people on here who will store this in their memories and turn it into "emma said she stamped on kittens heads" :whistling2::lol2:


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL like my skunks claws are that over grown they stick in their pads and i have shite smeared up all my walls 

sorry im really like peeing myself laughing here :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am working on making a couple charm bracelets and I need specific charms. Anybody know anywhere on t'internet that sells sterling silver charms cheaply? *cough* Eileen *cough*


I buy a lot of my stuff from Just beads Charms for jewellery making

But Thai silver charms are the cheapest - they're not silver of course but they don't change colour.

What sort of charms are you looking for?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> The problem with Horatio is that the writers seem to have turned the series into the Horatio Caine show and there's too much of him posing with the glasses and the hands on the hips, but I agree he's a bit creepy!
> 
> I know every time there's a murder and a child's involved and he gets down on his hunkers and gives them that creepy look and promises to look after them I wonder..................... :gasp:
> 
> I love all of them on NCIS. Now Mark Harmon - I would!! Twice!!! Or more!!! But I think the inter-action between the whole team is great. I loved last weeks when they were all in awe of the fact that Jethro had a dad! :lol2:


jethro he is the boat guy aint he ? 

yeah i love NCSI cos they work so well together


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL like my skunks claws are that over grown they stick in their pads and i have shite smeared up all my walls
> 
> sorry im really like peeing myself laughing here :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Exactly.
BTW I am really confused now as to what Horatio is doing in a telly programme. Last I knew he was fast asleep in the sideboard. I wonder if this hiubernating things is a con job and he only pretends and then scuttles off to America to do some filming and scuttling back again when the wetaher gets warmer.


----------



## Amalthea

See I was worried that they'd change crappy if I got the ones that weren't sterling. I am going to make a couple Twilight themed charm bracelets (one for me and one for a friend). I've ordered some glass apple charms off ebay and a bunch of swarovski beads off another site, but need at least a wolf and a lion and lamb would be nice. Others I can add as I think of 'em.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Exactly.
> BTW I am really confused now as to what Horatio is doing in a telly programme. Last I knew he was fast asleep in the sideboard. I wonder if this hiubernating things is a con job and he only pretends and then scuttles off to America to do some filming and scuttling back again when the wetaher gets warmer.


 
he is on CSI is horatio lol


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> jethro he is the boat guy aint he ?
> 
> yeah i love NCSI cos they work so well together


That's him - he could sail me away any day!! :flrt:



Amalthea said:


> See I was worried that they'd change crappy if I got the ones that weren't sterling. I am going to make a couple Twilight themed charm bracelets (one for me and one for a friend). I've ordered some glass apple charms off ebay and a bunch of swarovski beads off another site, but need at least a wolf and a lion and lamb would be nice. Others I can add as I think of 'em.


I looked at a lovely wolf charm only the other day - think it was silver when I was searching for animal beads to make earrings from. I'll see if I can remember who it was - I think it was The Indian Trader on ebay.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> he is on CSI is horatio lol


 Will have to watch it and confront him with the evidence and ask him to explain himself. I can't see him in the sideboard and the doors were shuts but.............I noticed a panel at the back had been prised loose. I think my tortoise is living a double life.:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That's him - he could sail me away any day!! :flrt:
> 
> I looked at a lovely wolf charm only the other day - think it was silver when I was searching for animal beads to make earrings from. I'll see if I can remember who it was - I think it was The Indian Trader on ebay.


 
i have to agree he is hottttttt for an older guy :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Will have to watch it and confront him with the evidence and ask him to explain himself. I can't see him in the sideboard and the doors were shuts but.............I noticed a panel at the back had been prised loose. I think my tortoise is living a double life.:gasp:


 
LOOOOOOL have you seen what you have started on the ceasar milan thread :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: you have an offer of a bush trim :lol2::lol2::lol2:LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOL have you seen what you have started on the ceasar milan thread :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: you have an offer of a bush trim :lol2::lol2::lol2:LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


 I never started nuffin. I'm just sittin' here readin' things and submittin' the occasional comment all innocent like :whistling2:
and if that bloke thinks I'm lettin' 'im near me bush with 'is chainsaw, 'e can think again!!:gasp:
If me bush needs trimmin' I'm perfickly capable of doin' it meself.


----------



## feorag

Yup - there it is "HOWLING WOLF" SILVER NATIVE AMERICAN PENDANT 2.5 CM. on eBay (end time 02-Mar-10 17:23:55 GMT)

lions 

5 Lion Tibetan Silver Charms Pendants on eBay (end time 06-Mar-10 18:32:35 GMT)

The lamb's proving a bit more difficult!


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Will have to watch it and confront him with the evidence and ask him to explain himself. I can't see him in the sideboard and the doors were shuts but.............I noticed a panel at the back had been prised loose. I think my tortoise is living a double life.:gasp:


But can you get ginger tortoises?


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I never started nuffin. I'm just sittin' here readin' things and submittin' the occasional comment all innocent like :whistling2:
> and if that bloke thinks I'm lettin' 'im near me bush with 'is chainsaw, 'e can think again!!:gasp:
> If me bush needs trimmin' I'm perfickly capable of doin' it meself.


 
OMG i cant breath from laughing 

my nose is that clear from shooting drink down it alot of times :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> But can you get ginger tortoises?


LOOOOOOOOOOL i just spat again :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

my laptop screen is taking some flack tonight :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> But can you get ginger tortoises?


Odd you mention that. The other day a mystery parcel arrived from ebay. Inside was a ginger Merkin. Well, I thought someone was avin a larf so I sent it back. Now, I'm getting a bit suspicious.


----------



## fenwoman

Time for bed methinks.Nighty night laydeeez and men-chaps.


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> OMG i cant breath from laughing
> 
> my nose is that clear from shooting drink down it alot of times :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Bet there's loadsa snot in your glass now! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Odd you mention that. The other day a mystery parcel arrived from ebay. Inside was a ginger Merkin. Well, I thought someone was avin a larf so I sent it back. Now, I'm getting a bit suspicious.


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL




fenwoman said:


> Time for bed methinks.Nighty night laydeeez and men-chaps.


 
awwwwwwww noooooooooooooooooo you cants lol your being toooooooooo funny tonight lolololol


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Eileen!!  I may have found a good seller on ebay.com  Just means I'll have to wait for my charms to arrive, cuz they only ship within the US (so, post it to mom and have her send to me asap).


----------



## Shell195

You lot were to quick for me tonight:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

No probs. I've just got some glass cats for earrings from the Indian Trader and they arrived in a day.

I also found these (5) TIBETAN SILVER GOTHIC HOWLING WOLF CHARMS on eBay (end time 03-Mar-10 09:35:12 GMT) more tibetan silver.


----------



## Amalthea

Brilliant!!  Fankoo!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Brilliant!!  Fankoo!!!


You did see my other post with the link for the silver wolf and the tibetan silver lions, didn't you?

Can't find any lambs that are any good and not stupidly expensive though!


----------



## Amalthea

Yup  I am struggling with the lamb, too... Might be one of those that I just keep an eye out for and then add it on later


----------



## Shell195

Lamb Sterling Silver Charm: STERLING SILVER CHARMS - Animals - Farm - CF5334 - 7,500+ Sterling Silver Charms - Jewellery Enchantments UK


----------



## Shell195

Sterling silver charms Ajhjewellery.com - Silver Animal Charms 4


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You've been busy!

Well I'm off to bed now - it's freezing in here again! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: You've been busy!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - it's freezing in here again! :roll:


 

:lol2: Cant you tell Im bored:whistling2:

Night Eileen speak tomorrow


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Shell!!!  Looking now!!!


----------



## Emmaj

night eileen :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Am off to bed now, too... Have book marked some pages  Thanx ladies!!


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen Im off soon if Emma ever shuts up:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Am off to bed now, too... Have book marked some pages  Thanx ladies!!


 
night jen hun x x x x


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Night Jen Im off soon if Emma ever shuts up:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
oi biatch you wanted gossip i gave it woman lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> oi biatch you wanted gossip i gave it woman lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:


nerh nerh nerh nerh nerh :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! You were in a proper daft mood last night Emma! :lol2:

Well it's houseword day today, so I'm a really happy bunny - *NOT!!!*

We're driving over to the Gretna retail outlet tomorrow to meet up with Iain and Shirley and the girls and have a day together. It's not quite halfway cos it's closer to us than them, but it's a good place to spend the day in this cold weather because at least we can mooch around in shops and keep warm. In the summer we meet at Moffat which has a lovely park with a boating lake etc and we have a picnic and then go and walk into the town centre and have a coffee before heading off home again.

They won't be back down here until Easter, so it splits up the long time of not seeing each other.

So today the work has to be done!:roll: I've cleaned out the rats and their cage is drying, cleaned the bathroom and am about to dust (what a senseless chore that is, cos the dust will just settle back again :roll

Then I shall wrap Iain and Shirley's birthday presents as we won't see them before their birthdays and if I've got time finish off the bookmarks for the Somali Cat Club.


----------



## ashley

Well I've seen my aunt and we've had a bit of progress. Told her about the diseases they can catch and when she said about there not being any cats near her, I told her we had feral cats up by us and males wil wander miles to search for a female in season so I think she's keeping them in until they are neutered. They have been out once last week and stayed in the garden so now have a taste for outdoors so she realises she needs them done.

Just got the vaccinations to work on now.

It's really quiet here today! I'm just away to cook something for supper. I think we're going to have pasta and garlic bread as we bought some Jamie Oliver sauce which is delicious and I got some pancetta earlier to mix through and cathedral city to top it off :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Maybe you should point out to her that it's cheaper to vaccinate against a disease than have it diagnosed and treated by a vet when the cat has caught it???

A blood test just to confirm leukaemia is gonna cost her more than the vaccination??

Similarly if the female gets pregnant she'll have to feed the queen more food and rear all the kittens and find homes for them which will cost a lot of money - and if the queen has has complications and needs a c-section that will cost a lot more than simply having her neutered


----------



## ashley

She is going to get them neutered now before she lets them out again :2thumb:

I don't think she should have got them in the first place really. She lost her last cat in October so wanted a replacement. She got them from her neighbours girlfriend and originally just took the girl, but had been told the boy was going to the cat and dog home if they didn't find a home by the
weekend so she took him too. It's all fair and well getting a kitten FTGH but you need to think about the future costs that will occur, and unfortunately she didn't :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

It's been quiet in here today!!! *shocked*


----------



## Shell195

Evening all,3 of the kittens have gone to new homes and it felt like someone was stealing my babies  Their names are now Marmaduke, Truffles and Lola.
Ive brought the remaining 2 girls home with me as their new owners are away for 2 weeks 
They look very pleased to be back in familiar surroundings
I had a 2 hour Trustees meeting today so my head is cabbaged, more than usual anyway:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I got glasses today!!  Two pairs each (we DID go to Specsavers)


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> It's been quiet in here today!!! *shocked*


That's cos I seem to have been the only one at home all day.

_*Now*_ do you see what I mean?? When I'm at home all day nobody comes on here and I'm left talking to myself. On a day when I go out the whole bloody lot of you are all at home yack yacking all day and it takes me ages to catch up on all your blethering!!:bash:



Amalthea said:


> Gary and I got glasses today!!  Two pairs each (we DID go to Specsavers)


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening again:whistling2:

I never had to wear glasses until I reached 45 years old, then I needed them for reading. I hate wearing them as they are so annoying:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I like how I look with glasses, so I'm ok with wearing them *lol* But I started wearing them for distance when I was a kid. Now I just wear 'em all the time (even though my vision is fine up close).

I do see what you mean, Eileen! All by your lonesome and the rest of us F off *lol*


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Evening again:whistling2:
> 
> I never had to wear glasses until I reached 45 years old, then I needed them for reading. I hate wearing them as they are so annoying:lol2:


Same here. I need them for reading and fiddly things liek squeezing anal glands etc. I buy them all from the 99p shop and have them hung around my neck. Posh ones for going out are on proper glasses cord, but my workaday ones have either orange baler twine, or string or a bit of wool.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Same here. I need them for reading and fiddly things liek squeezing anal glands etc. I buy them all from the 99p shop and have them hung around my neck. Posh ones for going out are on proper glasses cord, *but my workaday ones have either orange baler twine, or string or a bit of wool*.


:lol2: Even thats posh, mine are usually found on the floor or under the dog


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Even thats posh, mine are usually found on the floor or under the dog


So were mine until I got annoyed at never having them to hand when I needed them, hence they are now always hanging around my neck. I look like a mad professor when they are on the end of my nose hehe.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> So were mine until I got annoyed at never having them to hand when I needed them, hence they are now always hanging around my neck. I look like a mad professor when they are on the end of my nose hehe.


 
:gasp: I look like my mother:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Im sat he wondering how it must feel to own a dog and have it living outside. People miss out on so much companionship and comfort. I find their is nothing nicer than curling up on the couch with a few warm sleepy bodies or going to bed knowing that my house wont be burgled, as nobody would be stupid enough to try and get past 2 large dogs that have full access to the whole of downstairs and the back garden 24/7


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I look like my mother:blush:


Luckily, I don't. at 78 she still has a head of bright auburn hair over her wrinkled face with it's expression if discontent. I have sort of mousie fair hair with grey mixed in and am usually smiling. She actually used to buy bottles of hair dye for me as she said having a daughter with grey hair made people think she was old :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> Im sat he wondering how it must feel to own a dog and have it living outside. People miss out on so much companionship and comfort. I find their is nothing nicer than curling up on the couch with a few warm sleepy bodies or going to bed knowing that my house wont be burgled, as nobody would be stupid enough to try and get past 2 large dogs that have full access to the whole of downstairs and the back garden 24/7


Same here. What's the point? You get all the work and none of the pleasure. I love sitting in front of the stove on a chilly day with my book and big Ursa snoring on the floor beside me, Chalky draped over my feet and the little dogs licking my toes and all their tails wagging like mad if I do so much as look up from my book at them.I don't need to speak, just look, and a million (slight exaggeration) tails start to wag even when the tail's owner appears to be fast asleep. One of the nicest feelings ever.
Then think of the poor solitary dog , shoved away in a cold bare kennel, rarely feeling the gentle touch of a hand on him, never just snoozing in the warm with the owner it loves and who loves him, just being what nature intended him to be, a companion to man (or woman).


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening again:whistling2:
> 
> I never had to wear glasses until I reached 45 years old, then I needed them for reading. I hate wearing them as they are so annoying:lol2:


I've always been long sighted and, I didn't have to wear them until I reached my late-thirties/early-forties. It was actually when my arms became too short to be able to read that I had to resort to glasses! :lol2:

Over the years, as my close vision has deteriorated, I've got more and more p*ssed off with taking them on and off, or peering over the top of them when speaking to people like an old school ma'am! 

Shopping was a nightmare cos if I needed to read a label I had to put the glasses on, then when I started to walk around I was getting a bit disorientated cos things were a bit blurry. And the Larry Graysons meant they got in the way if a cat climbed on my knee while I was watching the telly or if I was standing up and a cat jumped up at me.

So about 10 year ago I gave up and got myself variofocals and now I wear them all the time - it's just easier!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've always been long sighted and, I didn't have to wear them until I reached my late-thirties/early-forties. It was actually when my arms became too short to be able to read that I had to resort to glasses! :lol2:
> 
> Over the years, as my close vision has deteriorated, I've got more and more p*ssed off with taking them on and off, or peering over the top of them when speaking to people like an old school ma'am!
> 
> Shopping was a nightmare cos if I needed to read a label I had to put the glasses on, then when I started to walk around I was getting a bit disorientated cos things were a bit blurry. And the Larry Graysons meant they got in the way if a cat climbed on my knee while I was watching the telly or if I was standing up and a cat jumped up at me.
> 
> So about 10 year ago I gave up and got myself variofocals and now I wear them all the time - it's just easier!


I have varifocals but I still only wear them for reading:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

For those on my fb, I've posted a couple crappy pics of the new eyeballs  Photobucket isn't playing nicely, so can't upload any to there.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> For those on my fb, I've posted a couple crappy pics of the new eyeballs  Photobucket isn't playing nicely, so can't upload any to there.


 
Ive replied:2thumb: oooh how are *they* doing ?


----------



## Shell195

I think the reason its so quiet on here is that there is no Emma or Ian:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

ullo 

i have glasses im short sighted in one eye an have a stigmitus how ever its spelt in the other eye 

i hate waring my glasses though lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> ullo
> 
> i have glasses im short sighted in one eye an have a stigmitus how ever its spelt in the other eye
> 
> i hate waring my glasses though lol


You are like a flippin` genie, say your name and you appear:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You are like a flippin` genie, say your name and you appear:whistling2:


 
i have been lurking LOL 

*poooooooof* 

im here hee hee :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive had a very tiring day so Im off to bed very soon as my eyes dont want to stay awake:lol2:
Have you had a good day? I now only have 2 kittens


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive had a very tiring day so Im off to bed very soon as my eyes dont want to stay awake:lol2:
> Have you had a good day? I now only have 2 kittens


 
i have been as lazy as hell an just chilled allday 

was kept up most the night as fat selaaaaaaaaaaaag a few doors on was having a party:devil:

then the people doing next door but one up started at 9am on the dot banging like hell 

not impressed at all and if they start tomorrow i will go round and shove bangy things where the sun dont shine lol 

awwww well you will have 2 more come tues when bonnie an clyde turn up via the postie man lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i have been as lazy as hell an just chilled allday
> 
> was kept up most the night as fat selaaaaaaaaaaaag a few doors on was having a party:devil:
> 
> then the people doing next door but one up started at 9am on the dot banging like hell
> 
> not impressed at all and if they start tomorrow i will go round and shove bangy things where the sun dont shine lol
> 
> awwww well you will have 2 more come tues when bonnie an clyde turn up via the postie man lol


 

Erm nooooooooooooooo, send them to Pam she loves titties:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Erm nooooooooooooooo, send them to Pam she loves titties:flrt:


Noooooooooooo lol your getting the curtain climbing tank breaking titties :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL miss des has been very affectionate today she has been plonked on my knee all day :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You are like a flippin` genie, say your name and you appear:whistling2:


I was about to say that! :lol2:

Hiya Emma :grin1:

Well I'm off to bed now, cos my eyes are sore too and I haven't been at all lazy today. Done all my cleaning (well nearly all!!:lol, but didn't do any bookmarks - really gonna have to get my finger out on that one soon!

Off to Gretna tomorrow to see my babbies!! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I was about to say that! :lol2:
> 
> Hiya Emma :grin1:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now, cos my eyes are sore too and I haven't been at all lazy today. Done all my cleaning (well nearly all!!:lol, but didn't do any bookmarks - really gonna have to get my finger out on that one soon!
> 
> Off to Gretna tomorrow to see my babbies!! :2thumb:


hee hee hee 

ullo and goodnight eileen 

have a great day tomorrow an hope your eyes are better tomorrow too 

mine have been sore lately i think its cos i have been bad and staying up late on week nights lol 

though my chins been bad again an have been having to use the steroid cream


----------



## Shell195

I was going to say night Eileen but you will know that already:whistling2:
Have a great day tomorrow:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Well, Im off to bed so I will speak tomorrow
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Thanks girls - I really am off now (to bed that is, not stinky!!) :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

lol eileen nighty night hun x x x x


----------



## Emmaj

eeeeeeeeeee im covered in scratches lol went upstairs to sort bed out an managed to grab ludo............did his claws as they were well and truely in need of doing but he repayed me in scratching my arms an belly to pieces lol 

i sooooooooooo glad he isnt a biter :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Amalthea said:


> See I was worried that they'd change crappy if I got the ones that weren't sterling. I am going to make a couple Twilight themed charm bracelets (one for me and one for a friend). I've ordered some glass apple charms off ebay and a bunch of swarovski beads off another site, but need at least a wolf and a lion and lamb would be nice. Others I can add as I think of 'em.


 
Ohhhhh, could you let me know when you make the bracelets please as I have a friend who is Twilight mad.:2thumb: Fank you muchly.

Night Girlies and Ian.:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Amalthea

Well, these two will be just for myself and a friend of mine. I am using all sterling charms for my own (she isn't bothered), so mine will work out kinda dear. But if somebody else would like one made, I'd do it, but I would have to charge at least what it cost me.


----------



## selina20

hiya hun


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Getting ready to visit the inlaws. And Diesel still isn't welcome. Not happy. That means we don't stay long, though!! *WOO*


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> *waves* Getting ready to visit the inlaws. And Diesel still isn't welcome. Not happy. That means we don't stay long, though!! *WOO*


Lol. Im getting ready for my puppy who is arriving today :no1:


----------



## Basilbrush

Amalthea said:


> Well, these two will be just for myself and a friend of mine. I am using all sterling charms for my own (she isn't bothered), so mine will work out kinda dear. But if somebody else would like one made, I'd do it, but I would have to charge at least what it cost me.


 
That's okay, I might even take one for myself. Can you give me a rough price for the sterling charms please??: victory:

Thank you.

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

selina20 said:


> Lol. Im getting ready for my puppy who is arriving today :no1:


 
Ohhhh exciting, what puppy are you getting??

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Ohhhh exciting, what puppy are you getting??
> 
> Jules


 
This one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/460114-my-little-girlie.html:flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Bloody hell I got a bit distracted catching up and saw your post Shell and thought it was you getting a puppy! :gasp:

Well Iain has just rung to say that they've left, so we'll be off in about 10 mins time as we have the shorter drive. We're taking Skye with us, obviously, so we will need to stop somewhere along the way to make sure all evacuation sites are empty before we get to the shopping centre! :lol2:

I think it'll be a good day for him because he'll spend the best part of the day walking around people and being surrounded by them - not so good for Barry who will have to sit outside shops all day while I'm mooching around in them :lol:, but hey, what are men for?? :lol2:


----------



## RubyCurtis

hi a message from my dad, he will be back online hopefully tuesday afternoon he is having problems with his phone tv and broadband and virgin are coming out on tuesday.

hope you are all well


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> hi a message from my dad, he will be back online hopefully tuesday afternoon he is having problems with his phone tv and broadband and virgin are coming out on tuesday.
> 
> hope you are all well


 
I was actually getting worried about him as hes usually such a chatter box. Tell him we all miss his strange ways and thanks for the message Ruby:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen dont you think I have enough dogs already:gasp:

Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Ive not long be back in with "Bob" my new Duprassi boy. Considering hes 4 months old and hasnt been handled much hes adorable and hasnt bitten me:flrt: What a cute critter he is:flrt: Will get photos later


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen dont you think I have enough dogs already:gasp:
> 
> Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Ive not long be back in with "Bob" my new Duprassi boy. Considering hes 4 months old and hasnt been handled much hes adorable and hasnt bitten me:flrt: What a cute critter he is:flrt: Will get photos later


I do think you've got enough dogs already - that's why I went into minor shock when I read the post and thought it was you! :lol2:

You've got your dup already :gasp: you don't hang about do you??? :lol:

Well we're back home and have had a lovely, if freezing day! Skye behaved great at the shopping outlet and got lots of attention and didn't try to nip anyone, so that was great. He actually behaves very like a child with some mental problems in that he seems to dislike change and strange places and is very anxious when taken there. Now as I said earlier his father is the same - the breeder told us she can only keep him in one kennel! If she moves him into a different kennel he stresses dreadfully, so heredity versus environment is at play here, but we will keep working on him and hope he steadily improves.


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen dont you think I have enough dogs already:gasp:
> 
> Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Ive not long be back in with "Bob" my new Duprassi boy. Considering hes 4 months old and hasnt been handled much hes adorable and hasnt bitten me:flrt: What a cute critter he is:flrt: Will get photos later


 
Ohhh great Shell, read your other thread. Can't wait to see photos of him.:flrt: Would be really interested to hear what you have done for his set-up, substrate, etc., etc.:whistling2:


I've just got Pouchie's Gerbil and Jird mix for my Syrian and he's loving it, just got it on Thursday. Can thoroughly recommend it.

Jules


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I do think you've got enough dogs already - that's why I went into minor shock when I read the post and thought it was you! :lol2:
> 
> You've got your dup already :gasp: you don't hang about do you??? :lol:
> 
> Well we're back home and have had a lovely, if freezing day! Skye behaved great at the shopping outlet and got lots of attention and didn't try to nip anyone, so that was great. He actually behaves very like a child with some mental problems in that he seems to dislike change and strange places and is very anxious when taken there. Now as I said earlier his father is the same - the breeder told us she can only keep him in one kennel! If she moves him into a different kennel he stresses dreadfully, so heredity versus environment is at play here, but we will keep working on him and hope he steadily improves.


 
It sounds like a good day was had by all:no1:
It seems that Dup`s are not being bred as often these days so they are quite hard to come by:bash: I had the choice of 3 brothers, so I picked Bob:flrt:Hes very cute and even though he hasnt had much handling hes really sweet and hasnt attempted to nip. Steves fascinated by him as hes quite active, then suddenly goes to bed and lies upside down(as they do) Thats Bob not Steve:lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> This one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/460114-my-little-girlie.html:flrt::flrt:


Ohhhh thanks for that Shell.

Selina he's soooooooo cute and adorable. Photos puleeeeeeeze!!!: victory:

Jules


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Erm nooooooooooooooo, send them to Pam she loves titties:flrt:


Oh yeah, right. Now she's stamped on their 'eads and broken them, send 'em to me eh. Is all I'm fit for innit, fixin' people's titties when they breaks 'em.


----------



## Shell195

Ive got him in a cage similar to a Duna with dust free shavings mixed with chopped straw. Hes got hay to sleep in and ready grass to eat as well as a homemade gerbil mix, a wheel(we had to make a tiny step for him as he couldnt get in:lol2 a water bottle and a wooden tunnel thing. I gave him a dish of chinchilla sand which he dug out but never bathed in. I offered him a mealworm before which he ate immediately.
Ive just ordered some food off Pouchie:no1: He really is so cute, sort of like a fat flattened gerbil with huge eyes:flrt:


ETA after seeing a pic of Naomis Dup`s I ve changed his bedding to kitchen roll


----------



## fenwoman

RubyCurtis said:


> hi a message from my dad, he will be back online hopefully tuesday afternoon he is having problems with his phone tv and broadband and virgin are coming out on tuesday.
> 
> hope you are all well


 A virgin is coming on Tuesday? Hmm, it'll make a change from all his feisty wenches :whistling2:
Tell him we all say "hi".


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Oh yeah, right. Now she's stamped on their 'eads and broken them, send 'em to me eh. Is all I'm fit for innit, fixin' people's titties when they breaks 'em.


 
I dont want Emmas cast offs which is why I suggested she send them to you:whistling2:
You are excellent at fixing broked titties:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hes very cute and even though he hasnt had much handling hes really sweet and hasnt attempted to nip. Steves fascinated by him as hes quite active, then suddenly goes to bed and lies upside down(as they do) Thats Bob not Steve:lol2:


You know of course that my mother wouldn't let me have any pets when I lived at home so the first thing I did when John got a flat was go out and buy 2 gerbils - Gerald and Geraldine! :flrt: I loved them to bits. Sadly Geraldine died young, so I bought Jemima and she and Gerald had loads of babies which in those days I sold to a pet shop :blush: (well it was 40 years ago!). Then I bought a hamster and a budgie but I loved the gerbils.

We would let them out to run around the living room, but catching them was a b*ggar!! And Jason my dog sat for hours watching them - doggie telly :lol:



fenwoman said:


> A virgin is coming on Tuesday? Hmm, it'll make a change from all his feisty wenches :whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL

Lucky Ian!


----------



## Shell195

Elvis my APH hasnt had a very good valentines day as Ive taken his wife off him after a few nights of passion:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ooh!! Might you have baby hedgies???? :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Gooooooood evening 

I had to put an advert up for stinky bum earlier


----------



## Amalthea

I got a text (well, a Blackberry message, actually) off my boss earlier... Said that his cousin needs work, so he's giving her full time. Basically, so I'm not needed. I asked if this meant my hours for this week were defunct or if it wasn't immediate and his response was "immediate, thanx for all you've done in the past few weeks". And then I got pissed off, so I start to bastard cry!!! He didn't even have the balls to call and actually tell me!!! AND how the **** does he know that Gary and I don't celebrate V Day?!? We could have been having a nice romantic night out and he's just ruined it.


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh!! Might you have baby hedgies???? :flrt:
> 
> Fingers crossed:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gooooooood evening
> 
> I had to put an advert up for stinky bum earlier
> 
> 
> 
> I know I saw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amalthea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a text (well, a Blackberry message, actually) off my boss earlier... Said that his cousin needs work, so he's giving her full time. Basically, so I'm not needed. I asked if this meant my hours for this week were defunct or if it wasn't immediate and his response was "immediate, thanx for all you've done in the past few weeks". And then I got pissed off, so I start to bastard cry!!! He didn't even have the balls to call and actually tell me!!! AND how the **** does he know that Gary and I don't celebrate V Day?!? We could have been having a nice romantic night out and he's just ruined it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is disgusting and Im sure thats illegal too:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selina20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heya how is everyone??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine thanks and your puppy is delicious :flrt::flrt::flrt:
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, but I have no idea if I was actually on the books or anything or if there is actually anything I can do.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh!! Might you have baby hedgies???? :flrt:
> 
> Fingers crossed:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I saw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is disgusting and Im sure thats illegal too:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine thanks and your puppy is delicious :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> im gutted shell totally gutted
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im gutted shell totally gutted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope you can find him a special home
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

My hairdresser (who just happens to be my friend) just got a text off him asking if I'd spoken to him. Steve said "yes and she's pretty pissed that you didn't even call to tell her and rightly so, but she'll be ok" and bastard boss man's response was something along the lines of "yeah, but she hasn't been there that long and I sent a polite message". *fuming*


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emmaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope you can find him a special home
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im hoping i can hun he needs an understanding home
> 
> 
> 
> Amalthea said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hairdresser (who just happens to be my friend) just got a text off him asking if I'd spoken to him. Steve said "yes and she's pretty pissed that you didn't even call to tell her and rightly so, but she'll be ok" and bastard boss man's response was something along the lines of "yeah, but she hasn't been there that long and I sent a polite message". *fuming*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so sorry you have had a shitey day too jen hun
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, you too, Emma {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, you too, Emma {{{hugs}}}


 
thanks hun ((((((hugs)))) back at ya


----------



## selina20

Awwww hun im sorry about your job.

Puppy is adorable and upto no good lol. Am having a rough day as baby burnt his hand on a radiator earlier so has blisters all over his hand which is bandaged meaning he cant crawl and has to be held all the time.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just wanted to post pics of ma dress n my fab new shoes!

its a bit random, and im cat, so fits right in with random cat chat :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

WOW look how long your hair has got too cat 


you look fantastic hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Bloody hell Cat youve turned into a girly girl:2thumb: You look fab:no1:
Has Sophie seen your new shoes yet??


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell Cat youve turned into a girly girl:2thumb: You look fab:no1:
> Has Sophie seen your new shoes yet??


i felt fab hun!

no not shown her, hold on i send her a pic, unless shes there with you?


----------



## Amalthea

LOVE the shoes!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you like my new jacket too?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i felt fab hun!
> 
> no not shown her, hold on i send her a pic, unless shes there with you?


Shes just seen them(facebook?) and I wont tell you what she said:lol2ut it this way she made some very weird noises:whistling2: Shes coming to have a look at the rest of the pics in a min as shes gone to her mates


----------



## Shell195

Cat you are now officially a GIRL:no1:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I got a text (well, a Blackberry message, actually) off my boss earlier... Said that his cousin needs work, so he's giving her full time. Basically, so I'm not needed. I asked if this meant my hours for this week were defunct or if it wasn't immediate and his response was "immediate, thanx for all you've done in the past few weeks". And then I got pissed off, so I start to bastard cry!!! He didn't even have the balls to call and actually tell me!!! AND how the **** does he know that Gary and I don't celebrate V Day?!? We could have been having a nice romantic night out and he's just ruined it.


So sorry you've had a crap day, Jen



Amalthea said:


> My hairdresser (who just happens to be my friend) just got a text off him asking if I'd spoken to him. Steve said "yes and she's pretty pissed that you didn't even call to tell her and rightly so, but she'll be ok" and bastard boss man's response was something along the lines of "yeah, but she hasn't been there that long and I sent a polite message". *fuming*


And that is totally out of order. It's a pity you don't know whether he had you through the books, cos you'd surely have a case for unfair dismissal.



selina20 said:


> Puppy is adorable and upto no good lol. Am having a rough day as baby burnt his hand on a radiator earlier so has blisters all over his hand which is bandaged meaning he cant crawl and has to be held all the time.


Oooh! that sounds pretty bad!

Cat - those shoes :gasp: HTF do you walk in them??? :gasp:

I know you love your pink and Shell's right - you've gone all girly and your weight loss is excellent! :notworthy: Well done you - how much more do you have to go to get to your target??


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> So sorry you've had a crap day, Jen
> 
> And that is totally out of order. It's a pity you don't know whether he had you through the books, cos you'd surely have a case for unfair dismissal.
> 
> Oooh! that sounds pretty bad!
> 
> Cat - those shoes :gasp: HTF do you walk in them??? :gasp:
> 
> I know you love your pink and Shell's right - you've gone all girly and your weight loss is excellent! :notworthy: Well done you - how much more do you have to go to get to your target??


 
lol eileen, those heels werent as high as the ones i got originally to wear!! ive still got another 3stone 4lb to lose to get to my target!


----------



## feorag

Good God girl, you'll vanish! :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Good God girl, you'll vanish! :gasp:


lol im still 15stone 4 now eileen, so want to be 12


heres ma new bag too which i adore!


----------



## feorag

Yup! Girlie bag too! :lol2:

By the way forgot to pm you - your dragon bead arrived yesterday morning. Do you want it on leather or velvet - I'm not sure whether you actually made a decision! :blush:

I haven't got any silver beads like the ones on your necklace with a big enough hole to take a thicker velvet ribbon, but if you want your necklace made up like that I can have a look and see if i can find beads with a big enough hole? Don't mind doing it, if it's what you want?


----------



## Shell195

Oh wow Sophie nearly choked:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

can i pm you tomorrow eileen when ive decided, im pooped n need bed zx


----------



## feorag

No probs - I'm cream crackered too so off to bed!


----------



## Shell195

Night ladies


----------



## feorag

Night Shell - give Bob a g'night kiss from me! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Night Shell - give Bob a g'night kiss from me! :lol2:


:lol2: He might hang off my lip:gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Night ladies


gernight Shell.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> gernight Shell.


Night pam:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell - I swear this thread gets more like the Waltons every day! :lol2:

How's everyone this morning?

I haven't even been downstairs yet! I've been sitting here on the big computer updating all the information on the Sanctuary's website - haven't even had a cuppa or my brekkie yet!


----------



## Shell195

Good morning Eileen, Ive beeen scrubbing the dog yard, washing cat trays and cleaning:lol2:Ive still got upstairs to do yet:bash:


----------



## Rumpwhite

good morning, ive been hunting for my missing mouse


----------



## Shell195

Rumpwhite said:


> good morning, ive been hunting for my missing mouse


 
Oh dear, I hope you find the naughty little critter


----------



## Amalthea

Use the bucket trap... Set up a bucket with loadsa smelly food (I use tuna or sardines usually), some bedding, and a comfy place to sleep. Then put a ladder going up to the top of the bucket. The idea is they climb the ladder looking for the food and then fall in.


----------



## Rumpwhite

thats a really good idea thank you


----------



## Amalthea

No biggie


----------



## Shell195

LOL Ive just put this on the mouse thread and suggested live traps too


----------



## Rumpwhite

ill go off to make some bucket traps and try them, ill leave it in the house while im out


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Great minds, eh, Shell 

It's a good idea to put in bedding from the mouse's home, as well.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: He might hang off my lip:gasp:


:lol2: forgot to mention before I've had more than a few kittens hanging off my lips through kissing them immediately after I've cleaned my teeth! Wee Willie Wallace was the worst, bless him! He really had inherited his great grandmother's fetish for peppermint!

Well I've finished cutting up the bookmarks, unfortunately the thick photo paper I've used doesn't cut very well in my guillotine, so I've had to cut them up by hand (6 to an A4 page) and I don't cut vertically very well, I don't seem to be very good at cutting straight. I've also cut the back pages cos the photo paper isn't double sided for printing and stuck the 2 together. Now I've just gotta laminate and cut them all again, although my guillotine copes with cutting the laminate sheets, but I still have to manually 'round off' the corners. So still got loads to do. :roll:


----------



## Shell195

*HINT OF THE DAY*

*Never try to move bedroom furniture around or tidy drawers while being helped by 2 Sphynx cats:bash:*


----------



## feorag

:lol2: 

We once chased all the cats out of the room to lay a carpet. Carried the wardrobe out onto the landing and when we put it down the door swung open and out walked Sorcha!

Then we set to, lifted the old carpet and laid the new one - then discovered a lump right in the middle of the floor! How did Merlin get there???

So don't do it with Somalis around either!!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* We were planning on getting new carpet for the living room with the money we've had come in from our remortgage, but now that I am back to being a jobless bum, we're having to hold off.


----------



## feorag

I'm really sorry you lost your job Jen. So now I guess you're back out on the hunt for a new one??


----------



## Amalthea

Yup.... *sigh*


----------



## fenwoman

Well, I shifted beds around in the dog room, went out and cleaned some aviaries, fed watered and hayed up the goats. Washed the floors, cleaned the ferrets out, came downstairs and picked up the smashed Bretby bowl that they'd climbed in to dig in the flowerpot, and vacuumed all the compost up, vacuumed all upstairs, washed all floors downstairs, hung laundry up,loaded the dishwasher, moved Thumper my stud bunny from his pen to a larger one away from the female so he don't keep peeing over her in the pen next to his, pulled out the big incubator ready for disinfecting and setting up and then went and dug over the duck pen for them to find wormies to scoff. Then I pulled all the stones and rocks out of Moriarty's viv and vacuumed all the poop and dead roaches/roach shells where they've shed their skin, cleaned some mice cages and that's it. Just had kippers and toast for lunch and am sitting here with a cuppa watching the snow with the study window open as it's lovely and fresh outside. I was planning to fetch some 2X2 timber to complete the next stage of building my big new greenhouse but I don't think I will today now cos I'm starting to stiffen up a bit.
Will go and fetch scuttle of coal in later on and I'll be set for the night.
Yesterday evening I spent 2 hours grooming big Ursa. Got a carrier bag full of undercoat off him, then clipped his belly hair short as he collects mudballs from when the daft sod lays out in the goat paddock to sleep. Also clipped all the hair between his pads and toes as I find in wet weather, his belly hair and feet never really get completely dry otherwise. Then trimmed the feathering on his front legs and his hock, trimmed the hair around his bumhole and the start of his tail so as to ensure good air flow and prevent problems. He looks very smart indeed and will also be way more comfortable. Luckily, he loves being fiddled with and just lays on his side and goes to sleep while I do one side, then wakes up, turns over and goes back to sleep again while I do the other side.It takes a good 2 hours to get his big thick coat so's I can run a comb through it right down to the skin with no resistance and by the end up it, I am barely able to stand upright and am in agony, but worth every ache and twinge. The little dogs are much easier cos I stand them on the table and I sit on a stool.
Here we are 4.30pm and I dunno where the day has gone.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Here we are 4.30pm and I dunno where the day has gone.


:gasp: Bloody hell! Do you want me to tell you! :lol2:

Compared to you I've done Sweet FA! :grin1:

And they smashed a Bretby bowl :gasp: They very bad! :bash:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell! Do you want me to tell you! :lol2:
> 
> Compared to you I've done Sweet FA! :grin1:
> 
> And they smashed a Bretby bowl :gasp: They very bad! :bash:


 Those ferrets will be the death of me I swear. I'm sure they both have ADHD. I'd only just planted some hyacinths in the Bretby bowl on the weekend and thought to myself how nice it looks and how glad I was that the cats hadn't broken it.:whistling2:
And today was an average to lazy day. Normally I'm busier but it depends opn my back and joints and yesterday's marathon dog groom just put too much strain on things so I took it easy.
I'm doing nothing now, just making a fish pie ,washing the floors again, cleaning the incubator, scrubbing the wetroom floor and carrying on knitting the video tape shopping bag for my cousin.


----------



## Amalthea

Logan, my oldest rat, has passed away... He would have been four next month.




























With his bestest buddy, Hamish, who passed away last year


----------



## feorag

When you say fish pie do you mean pie in the terms 'fish in pastry' or pie as in 'shepherds pie' with mashed potato on the top??

I made a lush fish pie on Saturday with the mashed potato and cheese on the top (like my mum used to make with the old fish heads and leftovers cos she couldn't afford 'real' fish) I had smoked fish, salmon and white fish and some prawns and it was lush!!


----------



## feorag

Aw Jen - I'm so sorry (missed it first time around cos we cross posted)! He looks gorgeous on those photographs!

Wow though - you did well to get him to that grand old age! Hope mine live that long!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx. Am sat here crying... He was such a special rat. I knew he didn't have long left, but it doesn't make it any better. Right up to the end, he'd brux happily when I took him out for snuggles.


----------



## feorag

Aw! Group hug coming your way!! :grouphug:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx


----------



## Shell195

Bloody hell Pam how did you fit all that into your day:gasp:

Jen, Im sorry to hear about Logan  ((( Big Hugs)))


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> When you say fish pie do you mean pie in the terms 'fish in pastry' or pie as in 'shepherds pie' with mashed potato on the top??
> 
> I made a lush fish pie on Saturday with the mashed potato and cheese on the top (like my mum used to make with the old fish heads and leftovers cos she couldn't afford 'real' fish) I had smoked fish, salmon and white fish and some prawns and it was lush!!


 Fish pie with cheesy potato on top. I get mixed fish chunks from my fishmonger and it has salmon, smoked haddock, white fish in, then I buy a bag with squid, prawns mussells etc. Cook in a white sauce with scallions and sweetcorn.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell Pam how did you fit all that into your day:gasp:


I have always been busy. I like being busy and cramming as much into a day as I can, pain permitting.
I'm buzzing at the moment in any case as I have been on steroids for a week and they make me feel so fit and energetic.Busy is good.In the back of my mind is always the thought that my dad (who also had the 'busy' gene) died, 2 months after his 60th birthday. I'm 54 now and should that happen, I'd liked to have lived my life to the fullest possible.



Amalthea said:


> Logan, my oldest rat, has passed away... He would have been four next month.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> With his bestest buddy, Hamish, who passed away last year
> 
> image


Flipping heck Jen, that's a fantastic age for a rat. You are sad because you miss him but I bet his life was not only long but fab.You should be cheered by not only his legth of life but the depth of it too and by that I mean that it was full of nice experiences being loved and loving back.


----------



## Amalthea

Pam, that was lovely!! Thank you. I know he had a great life full of everything a little ratty boy could ever want (except for girls, bless him). He was always happy and very giving with kisses, ear snuffles, and bruxing. Gonna have to try to find pictures of him as a baby. He was always such a handsome little guy. I definitely will miss him. The critter room is already different without him there.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Fish pie with cheesy potato on top. I get mixed fish chunks from my fishmonger and it has salmon, smoked haddock, white fish in, then I buy a bag with squid, prawns mussells etc. Cook in a white sauce with scallions and sweetcorn.


:mf_dribble:That's just how I make mine and ours on Saturday was delish, but I only had the prawns in the freezer! Can happily omit the squid, but I'm very fond of mussels too!


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

Aw Jen, he really was a cutie wasn't he! But as Pam says, there are an awful lot of ratties out there who didn't get the love and care that he got, bless him!


----------



## Shell195

What a gorgeous boy he was:flrt: I agree with Pam, but Im not as good as expressing myself


----------



## Amalthea

He was a from a litter of two. I kept both, but his sister didn't have nearly as long of a life.


----------



## selina20

Awwww hun sorry to hear about the ratty.

Hope everyone else is ok??


----------



## Basilbrush

Jen - I'm so sorry to hear of Logan's passing. What a sweet, gorgeous looking rat. And four years is a fantastic age to get to - I bet he would have had a full, loving and enriching life from you. And of course you will miss him terribly. Hugs to you.:grouphug:

Pam - Gees, you put me to shame.:notworthy: Fantastic, productive day though. I loved days like that when we had our croft, you felt as it you had really accomplished something worthwhile that day.

Shell - How is that wee cutie Bob doing?? I might easily be persauded to get one of these little guys sometime.:whistling2: You'll get the blame you understand though!!!:lol2:

Eileen - how are you today chuckles??


Jules


----------



## selina20

Basilbrush said:


> Jen - I'm so sorry to hear of Logan's passing. What a sweet, gorgeous looking rat. And four years is a fantastic age to get to - I bet he would have had a full, loving and enriching life from you. And of course you will miss him terribly. Hugs to you.:grouphug:
> 
> Pam - Gees, you put me to shame.:notworthy: Fantastic, productive day though. I loved days like that when we had our croft, you felt as it you had really accomplished something worthwhile that day.
> 
> Shell - How is that wee cutie Bob doing?? I might easily be persauded to get one of these little guys sometime.:whistling2: You'll get the blame you understand though!!!:lol2:
> 
> Eileen - how are you today chuckles??
> 
> 
> Jules


Aherm, hello im here too :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hello Selina:lol2: and Jules to of course 

I must get a photo of Bob but hes such a busy little thing. I thought they were lazy, not Bob:lol2:I think he has short power naps as he is forever on his wheel or eating and Ive only caught him asleep once when he was upside down and very cute.(I keep sneaking into the rodent room during the day to stroke him)
He looks very sweet when he has has a sand bath:flrt:Every home should have a Dup:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Hello Selina:lol2: and Jules to of course
> 
> I must get a photo of Bob but hes such a busy little thing. I thought they were lazy, not Bob:lol2:I think he has short power naps as he is forever on his wheel or eating and Ive only caught him asleep once when he was upside down and very cute.(I keep sneaking into the rodent room during the day to stroke him)
> He looks very sweet when he has has a sand bath:flrt:Every home should have a Dup:whistling2:


Heya Shell hows the nekkid kitties


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Heya Shell hows the nekkid kitties


Theyve been helping me move the bedroom round today:bash: It took me twics as long:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

evening all 

sorry to hear about you ratty jen  ((((hugs))))


----------



## selina20

Heya Em

Lol Shell i tried doing that with the baby crawling about.


----------



## feorag

Hi Jules - I'm fine.

Hi Selina and Emma too. Not been doing much today, just mooching really!


----------



## Emmaj

im still in convos with peoples and doing thinkings alot about stinky bum


----------



## feorag

Any joy on that difficult one Emma??


----------



## sundia

Haya guys my cat had diarrhea over the weekend but has been solid today.... anything that could have caused it? shes been yoinking alot of human food latestly do u recon it could just be an upset belly?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Any joy on that difficult one Emma??


its looking very promising 

have 2 ideal people that have come forward hard parts choosing :gasp::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yeh, I bet it is - I would just go with your gut feeling on the one you want to have him??? Or is your gut telling you there's nothing between them?


----------



## Shell195

That sounds promising Emma:no1:

Sundia, it could be the humanfood, it depends what it is shes been eating


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yeh, I bet it is - I would just go with your gut feeling on the one you want to have him??? Or is your gut telling you there's nothing between them?


i have one definate yes in my gut and another i so want to but............:lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> That sounds promising Emma:no1:
> 
> Sundia, it could be the humanfood, it depends what it is shes been eating


pop corn and iced sponge cake ? :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

Emma if the decision is very hard then make up a scenario and ask each one how they would deal with it and go with the one that gives the most knowledgable answer


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma if the decision is very hard then make up a scenario and ask each one how they would deal with it and go with the one that gives the most knowledgable answer


 
have sorta done that lol didnt help much :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck choosing, Emma!!


----------



## Amalthea

Got asked to cover a party tonight at the very last minute. Got ready (put on a cute little empire line dress I bought for my job in the salon) and went... While I was there, the girl (who I've done parties for in the past, so knows me... only saw me last week, even!!) asked if I was pregnant?!? *sobs* What a lovely finish to the day.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Got asked to cover a party tonight at the very last minute. Got ready (put on a cute little empire line dress I bought for my job in the salon) and went... While I was there, the girl (who I've done parties for in the past, so knows me... only saw me last week, even!!) asked if I was pregnant?!? *sobs* What a lovely finish to the day.


 
 how rude of her 

i dont get why people ask things like that i couldnt just come out to someone and say are you pregnant 

plus your not a big girl not from you pics you have put up anyways


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Good luck choosing, Emma!!


 
I think i have i have just emailed the person he is staying with consulting her on a few things 

though she will probs be in bed as she usually has early starts 

so will hopefully get a reply off her in the morning :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ooh I hope you've sorted something out Emma!

Jen - sorry your day had such a bad end - how stupid people can be! Just cos you had an empire line dress on! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ooh I hope you've sorted something out Emma!
> 
> Jen - sorry your day had such a bad end - how stupid people can be! Just cos you had an empire line dress on! :bash:


 
i hope so too eileen seems really really promising :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you (and the skunky critter too of course)

Now I'm off to bed - g'night!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you (and the skunky critter too of course)
> 
> Now I'm off to bed - g'night!


 
thank you eileen and nighty night hun :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*fingers crossed* Emma!! 

I am the slimmest I have been in a very long time right now, so I think she's stupid!!! But still a bit of a blow to one's self esteem!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *fingers crossed* Emma!!
> 
> I am the slimmest I have been in a very long time right now, so I think she's stupid!!! But still a bit of a blow to one's self esteem!


 
dont let it be hun  your a very beautiful girl and you have a wonderful figure dont let the stupid words of one wally get you down hunny :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Jen,the woman needs to go to specsavers, No way do you look pregnant:bash:

Im on the phone talking about the awful news at a wildlife sanctuary in Rochdale(Ive made a thread)


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Jen,the woman needs to go to specsavers, No way do you look pregnant:bash:
> 
> Im on the phone talking about the awful news at a wildlife sanctuary in Rochdale(Ive made a thread)


 
yeah i saw that but im so tried and reading it still isnt making any sense to me  

im soooooooo tired with all the hard work over the last few days my brains not working :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeah i saw that but im so tried and reading it still isnt making any sense to me
> 
> im soooooooo tired with all the hard work over the last few days *my brains not working* :blush:


 

Mine never does:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Mine never does:lol2:


mine either really :blush: LOL


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, ladies... Up early heading to Warrington for a meeting. And it snowing again. BRR


----------



## feorag

Morning! I'm off to another retail outlet with Anyday Anne. Lord knows I spent so much on Sunday that I'll not be spending much today - I'll leave that to Anne - she's the one with the money! :lol2:

Now I'm off to find the wildlife thread you're talking about, Shell.


----------



## Shell195

Morning ladies
Its been snowing here today as well but Im glad its not stayed around
Ive got to go food shopping later, yipee...... I cant wait:bash:


----------



## feorag

I hate food shopping!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I hate food shopping!


 
Me too. I buy a load of food and everyone descends on it like a swarm of hungry locusts so then I have to do more shopping:bash:


----------



## feorag

That's it! You spend ages walking around picking up stuff and putting it in a trolley, then you spend ages taking it out of the trolley and onto the conveyor, then you spend ages packing it into bags and putting it back in the trolley!! Then you have to load it in the car, then put it all away and in days it's all vanished.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's it! You spend ages walking around picking up stuff and putting it in a trolley, then you spend ages taking it out of the trolley and onto the conveyor, then you spend ages packing it into bags and putting it back in the trolley!! Then you have to load it in the car, then put it all away and in days it's all vanished.


 
Thats exactly my point:bash: Maybe I should make them all starve:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Heya im back again lol and very happy with my little self


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Heya im back again lol and very happy with my little self


 
Hows the cutie doing today, did she manage not to climb up high overnight:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Hows the cutie doing today, did she manage not to climb up high overnight:lol2:


Nope she didnt. Had half an hr of wimpering at bed time (we had a night or howling the night before) and i found her in her bed this morning. She now goes to her bed rather than wanting to get on your lap or sofa. We also sit and leave on command. Im so pleased with her and myself.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Nope she didnt. Had half an hr of wimpering at bed time (we had a night or howling the night before) and i found her in her bed this morning. She now goes to her bed rather than wanting to get on your lap or sofa. We also sit and leave on command. Im so pleased with her and myself.


 
And so you should be:no1:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> And so you should be:no1:


Just need to get the hang of paper training. She gets on the paper but misses with her bum lol.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

mornin!


----------



## selina20

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mornin!


Heya hows u?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

selina20 said:


> Heya hows u?


im good thankyou! another year older, but its been a good day so far!


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAT :flrt:*


*You may have gained a year but you`ve lost loads of pounds:no1:*


----------



## selina20

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im good thankyou! another year older, but its been a good day so far!


Happy Birthday


----------



## Amalthea

Glad you're having a good day


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thanks selina

jen, im havin a fabby dab day!


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Nope she didnt. Had half an hr of wimpering at bed time (we had a night or howling the night before) and i found her in her bed this morning. She now goes to her bed rather than wanting to get on your lap or sofa. We also sit and leave on command. Im so pleased with her and myself.


That's an excellent start! :2thumb:



selina20 said:


> Just need to get the hang of paper training. She gets on the paper but misses with her bum lol.


:lol2: when we had the 9 Afghan Hound puppies I used to bring them downstairs to the living room for 'puppy play time' and they always ran onto the paper - at least their front legs were on the paper, but they always peed on the carpet! :roll: My ex-husband (who didn't like dogs) used to be jumping up and down screaming "Jesus Christ" every time he saw one "in position" and shove paper under its bum!

*







*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAT!!! :jump:*


----------



## temerist

guess whos back :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> guess whos back :2thumb:


 
back again...............


The real slim shadey ????


----------



## temerist

nah just me :blush:

sorry i will go again then


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> nah just me :blush:
> 
> sorry i will go again then


 
i was making a singing a song with your come back :lol2:


----------



## temerist

good job, cant get rid of me that easily a second time :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> good job, cant get rid of me that easily a second time :lol2:


hee hee 

hows ya doing then hey stranger :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

i have just sent a pic to shell if she gets a chance will ask her to upload it and send it you and eileen


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks selina
> 
> jen, im havin a fabby dab day!


 
Happy Birthday cat :no1:


----------



## temerist

im worried now lol a pic of what exactly lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> im worried now lol a pic of what exactly lol


 
just the dogs lol dont be worried ya wally :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> good job, cant get rid of me that easily a second time :lol2:


Your virgin fixed your broadband then:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Gonna upload pics now:no1:


----------



## selina20

Im back once again. Both the babies are in bed


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Gonna upload pics now:no1:


thankies hun will you send it eileen and ian please  oooo and me so i have it on my comp too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Im back once again. Both the babies are in bed


 
hee hee i bet its like having 2 babies an all :lol2:


----------



## temerist

he was big, ugly and had grey hair, probably was a virgin lol


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> hee hee i bet its like having 2 babies an all :lol2:


Its not 2 bad actually Pepper now realises that shes not the only baby so has to have time on her own when im changing Ewan etc. Had them both asleep on me earlier. Was very cute. Ewan keeps getting her to take his bandage off tho lol. He sits there giggling.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Its not 2 bad actually Pepper now realises that shes not the only baby so has to have time on her own when im changing Ewan etc. Had them both asleep on me earlier. Was very cute. Ewan keeps getting her to take his bandage off tho lol. He sits there giggling.


 
hee hee they are gonna grow up to be partners in crime ha ha ha :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Happy birthday Cat.

Welcome back Ian.

Selina glad to hear the pups settling in so well. Any more piccys? :flrt:

Emma...can Shell put the doggy pictures up in here please? Need a husky fix :razz:


----------



## Emmaj

Esarosa said:


> Happy birthday Cat.
> 
> Welcome back Ian.
> 
> Selina glad to hear the pups settling in so well. Any more piccys? :flrt:
> 
> Emma...can Shell put the doggy pictures up in here please? Need a husky fix :razz:


 
she can pm it to you too katie


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> hee hee they are gonna grow up to be partners in crime ha ha ha :lol2:


Ewans not quite sure what she is at the moment as she is the smallest thing he has seen.



Esarosa said:


> Happy birthday Cat.
> 
> Welcome back Ian.
> 
> Selina glad to hear the pups settling in so well. Any more piccys? :flrt:
> 
> Emma...can Shell put the doggy pictures up in here please? Need a husky fix :razz:


Will get some piccies later when shes finished her mad half an hr. Am being quite harsh with her atm as i cant risk her being naughty with the baby. Plus shes a terrier lol. Having said that found her and Ewan in a ball playing with each other lol. I worry about her being to rough but hes just as bad. She sees him as her litter mate.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Ewans not quite sure what she is at the moment as she is the smallest thing he has seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Will get some piccies later when shes finished her mad half an hr. Am being quite harsh with her atm as i cant risk her being naughty with the baby. Plus shes a terrier lol. Having said that found her and Ewan in a ball playing with each other lol. I worry about her being to rough but hes just as bad. She sees him as her litter mate.


 
hee he will realise soon that he can cause mischief and blame the dog and vise versa lol 

lew is nearly 10 and still does it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> hee he will realise soon that he can cause mischief and blame the dog and vise versa lol
> 
> lew is nearly 10 and still does it :lol2::lol2:


Hehehe. She had her 1st bath today. I was a very evil mommy lol


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo charlie is in holby city.........continuing from casualty on sat night 

gawd im sad :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Hehehe. She had her 1st bath today. I was a very evil mommy lol


 
awwwwwwwwwwww yes you was madam ha ha 

bless her


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww yes you was madam ha ha
> 
> bless her


She smells nice now rather than of puppy pee lol. Shes soooooo cuddly too. Me luffs her.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> She smells nice now rather than of puppy pee lol. Shes soooooo cuddly too. Me luffs her.


 
yes i do miss the sleepy puppies and the cuddles mine are all too big to curl up on my lap now :lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> yes i do miss the sleepy puppies and the cuddles mine are all too big to curl up on my lap now :lol2::lol2:


Shes in my dressing gown pocket lol. Shes only just over 15cm from head to tail lol.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Shes in my dressing gown pocket lol. Shes only just over 15cm from head to tail lol.


 
awwwwwwwwwww a pocket puppy :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwww a pocket puppy :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Shes meant to be a mouser a big tough terrier lol. I took her to PAH the other day and people kept asking whether she was a lakeland terrier lol. I also got offered £150 for her the cheeky swine.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Shes meant to be a mouser a big tough terrier lol. I took her to PAH the other day and people kept asking whether she was a lakeland terrier lol. I also got offered £150 for her the cheeky swine.


 
i bleeding hate it when people do that so bloody bugs 

they ask you if you wanna sell your dog...............:bash::bash:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> i bleeding hate it when people do that so bloody bugs
> 
> they ask you if you wanna sell your dog...............:bash::bash:


I was annoyed as she pulled up in her car and said oh my daughter really likes your puppy can i buy her. I told her where to go. I had only had her a day. She was the 1 that thought she was a Lakeland terrier too :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Ive had that in the past. If they want one so much why dont they go and buy their own


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ive had that in the past. If they want one so much why dont they go and buy their own


She did quiz me about the breeder but the fact she thought it was a lakeland showed that she didnt know about pattys.

Heres a quote from dogs today mag:

"Patterdales are like a wound up spring, this dog is tough and cheeky he will find mischief even if its not there"

They had a huge puppy thing in this month where they wrote a bit about each breed lol.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> I was annoyed as she pulled up in her car and said oh my daughter really likes your puppy can i buy her. I told her where to go. I had only had her a day. She was the 1 that thought she was a Lakeland terrier too :bash::bash::bash:


 
what a daft ***** people like that do my head in 


yeah shell i get it alot with mine when im out on walks 

i always wear my ipod so i can pretend i havent heard the stupid questions and can ignore them lolol


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> She did quiz me about the breeder but the fact she thought it was a lakeland showed that she didnt know about pattys.
> 
> Heres a quote from dogs today mag:
> 
> "Patterdales are like a wound up spring, this dog is tough and cheeky he will find mischief even if its not there"
> 
> They had a huge puppy thing in this month where they wrote a bit about each breed lol.


 
a mini non stripey tigger :lol2:


----------



## temerist

shell msn


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> a mini non stripey tigger :lol2:


Yup and they run funny too. Their back legs look too big for them.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Yup and they run funny too. Their back legs look too big for them.


 

LOL a bit like skunks then ha ha


----------



## Emmaj

EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN 

the CSI trilogy is on tonight :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

think i may have to jump in the bath now before it starts at 10 :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I'm about to watch 2 hours of it! :2thumb:

First the usual Tuesday night CSI episode and then the trilogy!

Hiya Ian, good to have you back!


----------



## temerist

eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen sexy mama


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I'm about to watch 2 hours of it! :2thumb:
> 
> First the usual Tuesday night CSI episode and then the trilogy!
> 
> Hiya Ian, good to have you back!


 
yeah im watchin too i jumped in the bath an washed my hair quickly in the adverts lol


----------



## Shell195

LOL IM glad I dont watch CSI
Ive just been up feeding the small furries and for the first time since Chilli Chinchilla was ill she asked to come out so I have sat while her and Pepper had a mad room wrecking free hop. I really thought I would lose this girl but 2 vet trips and an extended course of antibiotics plus force feeding with critical care has paid off. Its official Chilli is well again and Im delighted:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> LOL IM glad I dont watch CSI
> Ive just been up feeding the small furries and for the first time since Chilli Chinchilla was ill she asked to come out so I have sat while her and Pepper had a mad room wrecking free hop. I really thought I would lose this girl but 2 vet trips and an extended course of antibiotics plus force feeding with critical care has paid off. Its official Chilli is well again and Im delighted:no1:


 
awwwwwwwwwww shell thats fantastic news so glad she is well again :flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20

Thats fantastic Shell. Ive just been watching 1 born every minute lol and now watching Shameless. Really cant watch women being in labour it hurts lol.


----------



## ashley

Evening everyone!

Been lurking most of today sand my net's been playing up so just a quick post before I go to bed.

Selina, your pup is so cute! And tiny! Youn must really have your hands full!

All of my cats have been sleeping the last few hours so I know they're going to wake up and go mad when I go to bed. Here was me hoping I'd get to read my book!

That's good Chilli's better Shell, I was wondering how she was doing at the weekend but forgot to ask.

I'm off for a quick shower then bed, Stuart's offshore so I have peace to read my book and the whole bed to myself :flrt: well, and the cats!


----------



## Shell195

Sophie likes watching woman give birth but she has never been through it

Both my chins look really happy again


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Thats fantastic Shell. Ive just been watching 1 born every minute lol and now watching Shameless. Really cant watch women being in labour it hurts lol.


 
Shameless were filming not far from me last Sunday:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> Been lurking most of today sand my net's been playing up so just a quick post before I go to bed.
> 
> Selina, your pup is so cute! And tiny! Youn must really have your hands full!
> 
> All of my cats have been sleeping the last few hours so I know they're going to wake up and go mad when I go to bed. Here was me hoping I'd get to read my book!
> 
> That's good Chilli's better Shell, I was wondering how she was doing at the weekend but forgot to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off for a quick shower then bed, Stuart's offshore so I have peace to read my book and the whole bed to myself :flrt: well, and the cats!


 
Hello you 
I hope you have a nice quiet reading time in bed but I somehow doubt it:lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> eileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen sexy mama


:lol2:



Shell195 said:


> LOL IM glad I dont watch CSI
> Ive just been up feeding the small furries and for the first time since Chilli Chinchilla was ill she asked to come out so I have sat while her and Pepper had a mad room wrecking free hop. I really thought I would lose this girl but 2 vet trips and an extended course of antibiotics plus force feeding with critical care has paid off. Its official Chilli is well again and Im delighted:no1:


That's great news Shell! :2thumb: I'm made up for you and her!!!

I'm almost through the cringe with the ginge episode and loving it. But where did the new guy come from? I take it he's the new replacement for Delko?? He was the local ranger in that alien thing in the everglades, whatever it was called. I kinda like him :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

hmmm yes i doubt it will be quiet either too lol


----------



## feorag

Just remembered - it was Invasion! He was Betty's sister's boyfriend in Ugly Betty too! 

I would! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> That's great news Shell! :2thumb: I'm made up for you and her!!!
> 
> I'm almost through the cringe with the ginge episode and loving it. But where did the new guy come from? I take it he's the new replacement for Delko?? He was the local ranger in that alien thing in the everglades, whatever it was called. I kinda like him :flrt:


the black guy ?

he was in american kids nickelodeon programmes lol


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Just remembered - it was Invasion! He was Betty's sister's boyfriend in Ugly Betty too!
> 
> I would! :flrt:


ok im lost 

im missed somat somewhere lol


----------



## feorag

Nah - the new CSI guy - the white one, not the big black one who seems to be a new learner! Photos of Eddie Cibrian


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Nah - the new CSI guy - the white one, not the big black one who seems to be a new learner! Photos of Eddie Cibrian


 
ahhhhhhhhhh ohhhhhh he looks like pierce brosnon on that side pic of him lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thanks guys, its been the best birthday ever and im so gutted its over!


----------



## Emmaj

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks guys, its been the best birthday ever and im so gutted its over!


 
you still have 35 mins hun


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had a pancake:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

im hungry 

dunno if i want tomato an onion pasta an sauce orrrrrrrrr cheerios an sugar puffs mixed lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im hungry
> 
> dunno if i want tomato an onion pasta an sauce orrrrrrrrr cheerios an sugar puffs mixed lol


 
Neither


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Neither


but i have to have one or the other as nowt else till i go shopping lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> but i have to have one or the other as nowt else till i go shopping lol


 

Then its a very hard choice :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Then its a very hard choice :lol2:


 
i have rivetas which i have had to re do cos havoc can reach the table and dragged them on the floor:devil:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i have rivetas which i have had to re do cos havoc can reach the table and dragged them on the floor:devil:


 
Nice:lol2: I need Highlights chocolate and toast


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Nice:lol2: I need Highlights chocolate and toast


 
lol the 1st lot i made ended up fluffy being the dogs are blowing lol


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> ahhhhhhhhhh ohhhhhh he looks like pierce brosnon on that side pic of him lol


He's a bit of all right though isn't he?? Would you ???

I got a large box of Thorntons chocolate gingers at Gretna yesterday, so I've been nibbling on them all night!! :mf_dribble:

And now I'm off to bed! Such an exhausting day shopping and spending money - again! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Night Eileen


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> He's a bit of all right though isn't he?? Would you ???
> 
> I got a large box of Thorntons chocolate gingers at Gretna yesterday, so I've been nibbling on them all night!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed! Such an exhausting day shopping and spending money - again! :roll:


 
how can you go bed NCSI is on now woman lol i love this :flrt:

yeah i deffo would eileen : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo yeah an night eileen too :lol2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> how can you go bed NCSI is on now woman lol i love this :flrt:
> 
> yeah i deffo would eileen : victory:


But it's a repeat and I've seen them all - have to wait for the latest episode at the end of the week.

:lol2: I haven't quite gone yet! :grin1:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> But it's a repeat and I've seen them all - have to wait for the latest episode at the end of the week.
> 
> :lol2: I haven't quite gone yet! :grin1:


hee hee i noticed 

you still munching your chocs?


----------



## Shell195

She cant sleep as she has men on her mind:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Nope I'm getting irritated in the new wildlife section with someone who thinks the sun shines out of the RSPCA's bum and thinks I'm not telling the truth about things they've done!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Nope I'm getting irritated in the new wildlife section with someone who thinks the sun shines out of the RSPCA's bum and thinks I'm not telling the truth about things they've done!


 
Goes to investigate >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Emmaj

follows shell lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> She cant sleep as she has men on her mind:whistling2:


I do indeed, but I've got a good one upstairs! Having said that, I wouldn't climb over Mark Harmon to get to Barry!!! :whistling2:

I see you've been Shell! :2thumb: 

some people are so naive aren't they?

And I'll find out your reply in the morning cos I really am away now!!! G'night!!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive replied on that thread:bash:


----------



## feorag

Well we cross posted, so I've got your reply now! :lol2: Goodnight for the third and last time! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Goodnight Eileen x 3:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL nighty night eileen hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sundia

evening/morning people... i feel blue... just been watching rottie videos on youtube... i want one


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> evening/morning people... i feel blue... just been watching rottie videos on youtube... i want one


 
You mean one like this:whistling2:










Or one like this


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> You mean one like this:whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> Or one like this
> 
> image



yes!!! such lovely dogs! :flrt::flrt::flrt:

me and my oh are full time students (and still young) so live with his mum who is like "no we cant get a rottie we not getting a dog" and then comes home saying" o0o0o0o0o i fell in love with a collie at a rescue"

ermmm no? how about we go to the rottie rescue and fall in love there


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> yes!!! such lovely dogs! :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> me and my oh are full time students (and still young) so live with his mum who is like "no we cant get a rottie we not getting a dog" and then comes home saying" o0o0o0o0o i fell in love with a collie at a rescue"
> 
> ermmm no? how about we go to the rottie rescue and fall in love there


 
My boy is 20 months old and thinks everyone is his best friend:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee kye :2thumb:

i have a cat stalkin my brew :devil::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> My boy is 20 months old and thinks everyone is his best friend:flrt:


haha yeah i know what ya mean we have 4 rotties in the family... just none of them are my own.... 

i aready picked out my ones name :O:O:O lol


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to bed now, speak tomorrow


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> Nah - the new CSI guy - the white one, not the big black one who seems to be a new learner! Photos of Eddie Cibrian


 
OMG he's a hottie isn't he. And yes I would too.:lol2::whistling2::whistling2:

Jules
:whistling2:


----------



## Basilbrush

selina20 said:


> Aherm, hello im here too :flrt:


Oooops Hi Selina, I thought I replied on the thread about your cutie puppy:flrt: but obviously didn't. Just caught up with the posts as my AOL was going wonky with all the snow fall yesterday.

Love your puppy, more puupy pics if you get a chance.:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Jules


----------



## selina20

Basilbrush said:


> Oooops Hi Selina, I thought I replied on the thread about your cutie puppy:flrt: but obviously didn't. Just caught up with the posts as my AOL was going wonky with all the snow fall yesterday.
> 
> Love your puppy, more puupy pics if you get a chance.:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> Jules


Lol will get some of her and baby playing as its so funny its like watching a heavy weight and light weight boxing match. 

We had no crying last night just squeeking of her favourite toy lol


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Basilbrush said:


> OMG he's a hottie isn't he. And yes I would too.:lol2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Jules
> :whistling2:


Knew *you* would!

Well I've got a day off today, so must finish off these boomarks for The Somali Cat Club to sell on their table at the show next month. I spent ages looking for a good photo of a lilac, but can't find one anywhere! :roll:

Then I've to make some of the new cat earrings with the new beads I've got and then package them all up and send them off to Emma in Gloucester. Only been trying to do it for 2 weeks and known I needed to do it for 6, so I'm not too bad! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Some of my beads for my charms bracelets have arrived!!!!  Gotta wait for the pain in the arse that I bought some off of in the US *grumbles*


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> Some of my beads for my charms bracelets have arrived!!!!  Gotta wait for the pain in the arse that I bought some off of in the US *grumbles*


Lol. I love charm bracelets.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I will be making a couple Twilight themed bracelets when all of the beads and charms arrive that I've bought


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> Well, I will be making a couple Twilight themed bracelets when all of the beads and charms arrive that I've bought


Awww you should post piccies when you have finished.

I used to buy a charm whenever we went on holiday or a trip but for some reason places stopped doing them. They are coming back now tho.


----------



## Amalthea

Will do!!  I'm quite excited, if I'm honest *blush*


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> Will do!!  I'm quite excited, if I'm honest *blush*


Hehehe im like that when i get time to sit down and do my cross stitch. Which is impossible atm as either the dog or baby run off with my stuff lol


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Not been able to do much crafting at all since we got the pup!


----------



## feorag

The postman has just arrived with the beads I ordered from America! :jump: :jump:

So now I've got little ceramic pussy cats, owls and geckos and a couple of large focal bead owls and poodles and some beautiful cloisonne tortoise/turles. So if I can get the other stuff done that has priority I can start making them up.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, at least one of our American bead orders has arrived *lol*


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Hello you
> I hope you have a nice quiet reading time in bed but I somehow doubt it:lol2:


 
You were right, the kittens were racing around the room and wrestling on top of me all night! They're not as light as they used to be and it was starting to hurt! To made it worse, just as I'd doze off, my head got pounced on :devil:

Jules, I think I may join the meadows gym rather than curves. Did you phone up to join or go in to see them?

I'm in a really bad mood today, been working my butt off, and my colleague just passed off my work as his own and got all the credit :bash:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> You were right, the kittens were racing around the room and wrestling on top of me all night! They're not as light as they used to be and it was starting to hurt! To made it worse, just as I'd doze off, my head got pounced on :devil:
> 
> Jules, I think I may join the meadows gym rather than curves. Did you phone up to join or go in to see them?
> 
> I'm in a really bad mood today, been working my butt off, and my colleague just passed off my work as his own and got all the credit :bash:


 
Im actually gobsmacked that someone could do this:bash::bash::bash:
Is there nothing you can do??


----------



## selina20

Grrrr im knackered now.

Health visitor came over and told me to take baby to see a dr about his hand. She said i should take him to A & E. There i was made to feel an idiot and had to leave puppy on her own. Took Ewan to drs and they said his burn is fine and to redress it with this stuff which is uber sticky and hard to get on a grabby child. Was dreading coming home to see the mess of my house but found puppy in her bed and 1 wee which she went into the kitchen to do. Im so pleased with her.


----------



## feorag

Ashley, that's despicable! I hope he knows that you know he did that! Shell's right is there nothing you can do???

Selina, great news about puppy - good going at this early stage, bless her!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Ashley, that's despicable! I hope he knows that you know he did that! Shell's right is there nothing you can do???
> 
> Selina, great news about puppy - good going at this early stage, bless her!


Shes doing brilliantly bless her. Just working mostly on paper training atm. She has a habit of going into our bedroom to do a pooh. Any pointers would be gratefully recieved.


----------



## Amalthea

I wouldn't paper train at all (it's old fashioned). you are just teaching her to do her business on paper, then. Start taking her out every hour or so and then reward her (act all stupid and goofy with praise) when she's done a wee or a poo. And then add a command to it (Diesel's is "go potty") once she realises that she is getting praise for going out.


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> I wouldn't paper train at all (it's old fashioned). you are just teaching her to do her business on paper, then. Start taking her out every hour or so and then reward her (act all stupid and goofy with praise) when she's done a wee or a poo. And then add a command to it (Diesel's is "go potty") once she realises that she is getting praise for going out.


She hasnt had her jabs and people dont clean up after their dogs around here :bash::bash:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Im actually gobsmacked that someone could do this:bash::bash::bash:
> Is there nothing you can do??


 
Unfortunately not, he's my managers son. It wasn't a big piece of work, only a couple of hours but he does this all the time like yesterday we needed to make up some slides for a presentation, I had already made the slides up and there was just a few comments to add. I gae him most of the info needed but he got the credit for all of it. My manager is off with flu so he's been acting like he's the manager, even though he's doing no work and has sat on FB and the internet all day. Unfortunately it's a very male oriented workplace and a lot of the older guys bypass me as if I'm a silly little girl, even though I've been in the job longer and have more qualifications than him! Sorry for the rant, just sick of the discrimination and favouritism :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## selina20

ashley said:


> Unfortunately not, he's my managers son. It wasn't a big piece of work, only a couple of hours but he does this all the time like yesterday we needed to make up some slides for a presentation, I had already made the slides up and there was just a few comments to add. I gae him most of the info needed but he got the credit for all of it. My manager is off with flu so he's been acting like he's the manager, even though he's doing no work and has sat on FB and the internet all day. Unfortunately it's a very male oriented workplace and a lot of the older guys bypass me as if I'm a silly little girl, even though I've been in the job longer and have more qualifications than him! Sorry for the rant, just sick of the discrimination and favouritism :bash::bash::bash:


Where do you work??


----------



## Amalthea

URGH!!! Just been looking into my final visa and the test I have to take. The test costs £43.28 each time I take it (so if I fail, I have to pay again) and the visa costs £820!!!!!!!! I have just bought two books to study for the test with, so I should find out what I am supposed to know once they arrive.


----------



## ashley

selina20 said:


> Where do you work??


I work in the oil industry



Amalthea said:


> URGH!!! Just been looking into my final visa and the test I have to take. The test costs £43.28 each time I take it (so if I fail, I have to pay again) and the visa costs £820!!!!!!!! I have just bought two books to study for the test with, so I should find out what I am supposed to know once they arrive.


That's ridiculous! Most of the people born in the UK couldn't pass. Maybe they should introduce it for everyone once they turn 18, then kick out all the chavs :lol2:


----------



## selina20

ashley said:


> I work in the oil industry


Lol im a geologist so will be entering that industry next yr lol.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Evening all


Heya hun. Hows u????


----------



## Emmaj

Evening shell evening everyone else :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> Evening shell evening everyone else :2thumb:


Evening you :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I fell asleep before after taking 3 of the dogs for a long hike. I must be getting old :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

evening wenches


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening wenches


 
Evening you pimp wanna be:lol2:


----------



## temerist

dont deny it shell im your pimp daddy :lol2:


----------



## MSL

is there room for a small one........


----------



## temerist

MSL said:


> is there room for a small one........


well you need to qualify to be allowed to stay here and there is a qualifying question


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Ian, that somehow brings imaginative visions that have me giggling


Hello Penny how are you?


----------



## Shell195

Penny block your ears as Ians on form tonight:whistling2:


----------



## temerist




----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> dont deny it shell im your pimp daddy :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Penny block your ears as Ians on form tonight:whistling2:


 
ears are blocked, I know I havent been around much recently but goodness, a man , on RCC, is that allowed?????:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I am fine Shell hows you.
Puppies all gone a bit  and bit  
got a lovely picture last night of the pup who went to the family with the severly disabled daughter.
It was the first night and the little girl was lying on the floor on her mat, all hooked up to machines and stuff and Daisy (the pup,they have called her after mum) was just cuddled up to the little girl with her head on the girls tummy .....this is a 9 week old puppy and she just knew to be gentle....Mum has txted me everyday to say how good daisy is being, that she already is hollys constant companion and is sooo gentle.........amazing....the pic prought tears to my eyes......I was a very proud granny...


Just out of curiosity, what is the qualifying question?


----------



## ashley

selina20 said:


> Lol im a geologist so will be entering that industry next yr lol.


In the company I am contracted to at the moment, there are a few females in the GRC dept. but to be honest, they're all students on graduate placement! There are 3 females who aren't students and they're all secretaries or 'computing scientists' whatever that means!



temerist said:


> well you need to qualify to be allowed to stay here and there is a qualifying question


What is the question? I want to stay! This thread is like a retreat from the warzone the rest of the forum is!


----------



## temerist

i am allowed on the cat chat thread as my own personal men only cat chat thread got invaded by wenches.

any the question is

Are you happy to become an owned wench?


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> ears are blocked, I know I havent been around much recently but goodness, a man , on RCC, is that allowed?????:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I am fine Shell hows you.
> Puppies all gone a bit  and bit
> got a lovely picture last night of the pup who went to the family with the severly disabled daughter.
> It was the first night and the little girl was lying on the floor on her mat, all hooked up to machines and stuff and Daisy (the pup,they have called her after mum) was just cuddled up to the little girl with her head on the girls tummy .....this is a 9 week old puppy and she just knew to be gentle....Mum has txted me everyday to say how good daisy is being, that she already is hollys constant companion and is sooo gentle.........amazing....the pic prought tears to my eyes......I was a very proud granny...
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the qualifying question?


 
Ians fine, hes one of the girls:lol2:

Awww thats lovely about the pup:flrt: I can imagine its very quiet in your house now they have all gone


----------



## Shell195

Without us wenches Mens cat chat would have dropped off the screen as no men had anything to say:lol2:


----------



## MSL

temerist said:


> i am allowed on the cat chat thread as my own personal men only cat chat thread got invaded by wenches.
> 
> any the question is
> 
> Are you happy to become an owned wench?


 
you see, I have issues with that. I don't really do owned......not by no one....

how about borrowed on a short term loan?


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> you see, I have issues with that. I don't really do owned......not by no one....
> 
> how about borrowed on a short term loan?


 
:lol2: Penny that sounds a great answer:no1:


----------



## temerist

MSL said:


> you see, I have issues with that. I don't really do owned......not by no one....
> 
> how about borrowed on a short term loan?


hmmmmm

i will consider your proposal and be in touch shortly


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Penny that sounds a great answer:no1:


Why thankyou kind lady.
The house is quiet and I do miss the cuddles, not the mess and the constant pong of poop though...lol....no matter how quick you are cleaning up it lingers!!!

Hows you anyway, whats occuring????



Cat is looking great on her diet isn't she? I have 5 pounds to reach my target weight...it is about 4 stone I have lost, gone from a 20-22 to a 14 so very chuffed........


----------



## MSL

temerist said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> i will consider your proposal and be in touch shortly


I'm a very good girl, not much bother.....good at tidying, cooking and kicking your arse when I arrest you, great with handcuffs!!!!


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Why thankyou kind lady.
> The house is quiet and I do miss the cuddles, not the mess and the constant pong of poop though...lol....no matter how quick you are cleaning up it lingers!!!
> 
> Hows you anyway, whats occuring????
> 
> 
> 
> Cat is looking great on her diet isn't she? I have 5 pounds to reach my target weight...it is about 4 stone I have lost, gone from a 20-22 to a 14 so very chuffed........


 

Nothing much with me, 3 of my handreared kittens have gone to new homes and the last 2 go a week on Saturday.
Cat looks great but I never realised you were a big loser too. Thats fantastic hun:no1:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Nothing much with me, 3 of my handreared kittens have gone to new homes and the last 2 go a week on Saturday.
> Cat looks great but I never realised you were a big loser too. Thats fantastic hun:no1:


 Well it's taken a long time but I'm getting there, just needed to get fitter and healthier.......feeling pretty good now.......


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Without us wenches Mens cat chat would have dropped off the screen as no men had anything to say:lol2:


It would have ended up one page long! :lol2:

Hiya Penny - excellent news about Daisy pup - children and puppies have an instant empathy I think.

And I didn't know you were such a big loser either!! :no1: That's bloody excellent!

Hiya Iain and Emma - seeing as you joined in since I was last on checking what was happening.


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> It would have ended up one page long! :lol2:
> 
> Hiya Penny - excellent news about Daisy pup - children and puppies have an instant empathy I think.
> 
> And I didn't know you were such a big loser either!! :no1: That's bloody excellent!
> 
> Hiya Iain and Emma - seeing as you joined in since I was last on checking what was happening.


Hi Eileen, thankyou....bought my first size 14 jeans in a long time 2 weeks ago, I was so proud I was jumping up and down like a school girl!....

Have I scared Iain off with my talk of kicking his arse...lol


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> Morning all!Knew *you* would!
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: One can dream, can't one.:lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> And Evening everyone else too.: victory:
> 
> *Ashley* - I went into reception and asked there. They will then book you in for an induction - this costs £5.00. I'm just thinking though, the special rate of £15.00 per month is the off-peak rate - from 9.00 a.m. - 4.30 p.m., that maybe wouldn't suit your work hours? For £25.00 per month you can go anytime. I think the gym closes at 10.00 p.m. and you can obviously go in at the weekends anytime.
> 
> Gees, and that's just crap what that guy at works does to you, and so blatantly too!!! What the heck can you do about that???
> 
> 
> *Ian *- how did you get on with that Bulldog at the vets today??? GAWD, I can't stop thinking about her. Better still I'll check that thread!!!
> 
> Jules


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Hi Eileen, thankyou....bought my first size 14 jeans in a long time 2 weeks ago, I was so proud I was jumping up and down like a school girl!....
> 
> *Have I scared Iain off with my talk of kicking his arse...lol*


Actually after reading your post about handcuffs etc Im surprised he hasnt been back begging you to become a wench :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I thought that too!

Evening Jules.

Now I'm off to finish off the corners of my somali bookmarks :roll:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Actually after reading your post about handcuffs etc Im surprised he hasnt been back begging you to become a wench :lol2:


 That would be the usual response, perhaps he is trying to peak my interest in this wenching business by being coy and not responding to the charms of handcuffs and big sticks....:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening Jules 

Ive just had Elmo my MC curled up inside my dressing gown, it was a tight squeeze but he insisted he got in. I think he must have seen the 2 nekkids do it and had decided he wanted a go too:flrt:


----------



## MSL

well short and sweet from me folks........nice to have a catch up.....sees ya later
Pen


----------



## temerist

computor crashed lol



MSL said:


> I'm a very good girl, not much bother.....good at tidying, cooking and kicking your arse when I arrest you, great with handcuffs!!!!


you have handcuffs :gasp:



MSL said:


> Hi Eileen, thankyou....bought my first size 14 jeans in a long time 2 weeks ago, I was so proud I was jumping up and down like a school girl!....
> 
> Have I scared Iain off with my talk of kicking his arse...lol


takes more than that to scare me off :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Actually after reading your post about handcuffs etc Im surprised he hasnt been back begging you to become a wench :lol2:


i dont need to beg wenches, they beg me :lol2:



MSL said:


> That would be the usual response, perhaps he is trying to peak my interest in this wenching business by being coy and not responding to the charms of handcuffs and big sticks....:lol2:


the way to make yu interested is to pretend im not, i know the sneaky mind of a woman


----------



## ashley

Ian, what does being a wench entail? Are there any perks?

Thanks Jules, I may go in and enquire next weekend and will enquire at curves too.

Not really much I can do about the guy at work. Obviously I cant talk to my manager as it's his step son. The manager above him rarely comes to the clients' office and when he does, he walks straight past me to talk to him and seems a bit sexist and old fashioned too.

Our contract with this client is up in September so hopefully I will get moved to a different project after that, with different people and will be able to progress. I'm qualified as a Project Management Professional which basically means I've demonstrated I have the skills and knowledge to successfully manage a project, the next level up requires you to actually have been in a managerial position for a lenght of time, the problem I have is not being given any experience in work.

Basically I'll have to keep grinning and ignoring it! Thank goodness for my supportive OH who doesn't mind me ranting! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

my nets playing up 

and i have havoc playing the steel food bowl lol while watching NCSI:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Ive replied on that thread:bash:


I can't find the thread <wanders about looking confused and upset>


----------



## temerist

ashley said:


> Ian, what does being a wench entail? Are there any perks?


i can include dental? and possible insurance but only 3rd party fire and theft :lol2:



Emmaj said:


> my nets playing up
> 
> and i have havoc playing the steel food bowl lol while watching NCSI:lol2:


NCIS :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i can include dental? and possible insurance but only 3rd party fire and theft :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> NCIS :whistling2:


i dunno or care lol i just like watching it :lol2:


----------



## ashley

temerist said:


> i can include dental? and possible insurance but only 3rd party fire and theft :lol2:


You drive a hard bargain but the dental swayed me, where do I sign up? :lol2:


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> i dunno or care lol i just like watching it :lol2:


is abby still in it? shes nice lol



ashley said:


> You drive a hard bargain but the dental swayed me, where do I sign up? :lol2:


just pop ur john hancock on the dotted line

......................................................


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I can't find the thread <wanders about looking confused and upset>


 
This one Pam Thanks, RSPCA


----------



## fenwoman

MSL said:


> you see, I have issues with that. I don't really do owned......not by no one....
> 
> how about borrowed on a short term loan?


 Well I'll let you into a secret, but you must never tell Ian. We let him believe he owns and controls all us wenches. In reality we hen peck him summat crool but let him think he's making all the decisions. It's the best way really. Men get so upset otherwise. So just agree with everything he says, massage his ego a bit cos mens egos are like delicate little seedlings which wither and die easily.
I myself am a great feather in Ian's cap. Many men have tried and failed to control me. Some have become gibbering wrecks in the attempt.Others have gone gay or become monks, completely broken men, so when Ian tells folksies that I am his wench, he knows they will look on him as a giant among men, the only one in 54 years to tame the Fenwoman.(of course he hasn't really, but don't tell him this as it'll really upset him.)


----------



## Basilbrush

Ian - read the thread about the Bulldog. Am so glad she has improved as the day has worn on. You really do despair and wonder at times at people..........sighs!!! Anyway, she's in the right hands now and that's all that matters.:2thumb::2thumb:

Jules


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> is abby still in it? shes nice lol


 Yes, she is!


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Well I'll let you into a secret, but you must never tell Ian. We let him believe he owns and controls all us wenches. In reality we hen peck him summat crool but let him think he's making all the decisions. It's the best way really. Men get so upset otherwise. So just agree with everything he says, massage his ego a bit cos mens egos are like delicate little seedlings which wither and die easily.
> I myself am a great feather in Ian's cap. Many men have tried and failed to control me. Some have become gibbering wrecks in the attempt.Others have gone gay or become monks, completely broken men, so when Ian tells folksies that I am his wench, he knows they will look on him as a giant among men, the only one in 54 years to tame the Fenwoman.(of course he hasn't really, but don't tell him this as it'll really upset him.)


 
:roll2MSL :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

fenwoman said:


> Well I'll let you into a secret, but you must never tell Ian. We let him believe he owns and controls all us wenches. In reality we hen peck him summat crool but let him think he's making all the decisions. It's the best way really. Men get so upset otherwise. So just agree with everything he says, massage his ego a bit cos mens egos are like delicate little seedlings which wither and die easily.
> I myself am a great feather in Ian's cap. Many men have tried and failed to control me. Some have become gibbering wrecks in the attempt.Others have gone gay or become monks, completely broken men, so when Ian tells folksies that I am his wench, he knows they will look on him as a giant among men, the only one in 54 years to tame the Fenwoman.(of course he hasn't really, but don't tell him this as it'll really upset him.)


:lol2::lol2::lol2: Lordy Pam, you're on form as usual!!! Love it!!!

Jules


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> This one Pam Thanks, RSPCA


Fank ee kindly


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> Well I'll let you into a secret, but you must never tell Ian ian has eyes and learn to read along time ago. We let him believe he owns and controls all us wenches its reverse psychology young fenny this is how i want you to think. In reality we hen peck him summat crool but let him think he's making all the decisions. It's the best way really. Men get so upset otherwise. So just agree with everything he says, massage his ego a bit cos mens egos are like delicate little seedlings which wither and die easily is wasnt just my ego you were massaging last week fenny :whistling2:.
> I myself am a great feather in Ian's cap. Many men have tried and failed to control me. Some have become gibbering wrecks in the attempt.Others have gone gay or become monks, completely broken men, so when Ian tells folksies that I am his wench, he knows they will look on him as a giant among men, the only one in 54 years to tame the Fenwoman i have no intention of taming you fenny, your fiestiness is what i enjoy.(of course he hasn't really, but don't tell him this as it'll really upset him.)


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I myself am a great feather in Ian's cap. Many men have tried and failed to control me. Some have become gibbering wrecks in the attempt.Others have gone gay or become monks, completely broken men, so when Ian tells folksies that I am his wench, he knows they will look on him as a giant among men, the only one in 54 years to tame the Fenwoman.(of course he hasn't really, but don't tell him this as it'll really upset him.)





Shell195 said:


> :roll2MSL :lol2:


:up: Me too! :roll2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, she is!


yeahhhhhhhhh i loveeeeeeeeeee abby and ducky too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ian is dreaming again:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

im not keeping up with owt i darnt read back as my net keeps crashing when i try to so im so lost and cant fit in with convos 

goes to sulk in the corner


----------



## sundia

i feel blue... anyone wanna chat?


----------



## selina20

Heya im back now baby has settled lol.


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> im not keeping up with owt i darnt read back as my net keeps crashing when i try to so im so lost and cant fit in with convos
> 
> goes to sulk in the corner


I bloody watched Brat's vid of her cat this afternoon on Photobucket and it crashed my computer again! :bash: totally forgot until it was too late and I'd clicked the link!


----------



## temerist

whats up hun


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> i feel blue... anyone wanna chat?


 
awwwwwwwww wassup hun


----------



## fenwoman

Basilbrush said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: Lordy Pam, you're on form as usual!!! Love it!!!
> 
> Jules


 I think I'm still full of endorphines from today's strenuous work. I got loads done until pain stopped play :lol2:
I'll be paying for it tomorrow, but tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I bloody watched Brat's vid of her cat this afternoon on Photobucket and it crashed my computer again! :bash: totally forgot until it was too late and I'd clicked the link!


 
yeah i have started just not even clicking on vids now cos it does my bonce in when everything freezes lol 

Ooooo everyone i have made my choice definate choice of home for stinks 

he is gonna be a spoily skunkums with a very understanding owner who cant wait to start work with him :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sundia

temerist said:


> whats up hun





Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwww wassup hun


im not really sure how much i can say in public forum though but basically i know of a dog thats gunna be put to sleep its so upsetting


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> im not really sure how much i can say in public forum though but basically i know of a dog thats gunna be put to sleep its so upsetting


Awwwww hun *hugs*.


----------



## Shell195

I hate having computer problems:bash:
Whats up Sundia??


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> im not really sure how much i can say in public forum though but basically i know of a dog thats gunna be put to sleep its so upsetting


 
pm me hun if you wanna 

you dont have to ask permission woman


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I hate having computer problems:bash:
> Whats up Sundia??


we found out today that a dog that was supposed to be going into a rescue is gunna be put to sleep instead  

its really upsetting


----------



## temerist

*For sale*

night of passion with yours truely £4.50

desperate for £4.50 lol

viagra and birth control provided :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> night of passion with yours truely £4.50
> 
> desperate for £4.50 lol
> 
> viagra and birth control provided :whistling2:


 
This is a one off and the experiance cant be repeated( within 24 hours) :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Sundia, why is the dog getting PTS?


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> night of passion with yours truely £4.50
> 
> desperate for £4.50 lol
> 
> viagra and birth control provided :whistling2:


How much 4 half an hr lol or does the lucky person have to put up with you all night lol.


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> night of passion with yours truely £4.50
> 
> desperate for £4.50 lol
> 
> viagra and birth control provided :whistling2:


 
i have birth control sorted dont need that :lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

selina20 said:


> How much 4 half an hr lol or does the lucky person have to put up with you all night lol.


same price im afraid £4.50 you dont have to worry about being with me all night, no doubt i will fall asleep straight after


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> i have birth control sorted dont need that :lol2::lol2:


Thats what iv said before and 9 months later i gave birth lmao.


----------



## fenwoman

sundia said:


> we found out today that a dog that was supposed to be going into a rescue is gunna be put to sleep instead
> 
> its really upsetting


 Why is it being PTS?


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> night of passion with yours truely £4.50
> 
> desperate for £4.50 lol
> 
> viagra and birth control provided :whistling2:


Instead of the passion can you do a foot massage? Will you take £4.21 cos that's all the change I have.


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> i will fall asleep straight after


 Yup. They all do. A quick yawn, scratch the buttocks, fart, and minutes later, "zzzzzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## Shell195

Hmmm I will give you £4.00 for a back and shoulder rub followed by a foot and leg massage :flrt:


----------



## temerist

foot massage i can do, how about we call it £4.50 paypal or credit payable to thesnookerclub.com :blush:


----------



## sundia

hes 3 years old... never really been trained so is barky and jumpy and a little nipping (like pups are)


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Yup. They all do. A quick yawn, scratch the buttocks, fart, and minutes later, "zzzzzzzzzzzzzz"


 
Not with me they dont:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> yeah i have started just not even clicking on vids now cos it does my bonce in when everything freezes lol
> 
> Ooooo everyone i have made my choice definate choice of home for stinks
> 
> he is gonna be a spoily skunkums with a very understanding owner who cant wait to start work with him :flrt::flrt:


I know, I just clicked before I thinked and it was too late!! :bash:

Excellent news about the skunky boy! I hope it all works out.




Emmaj said:


> i have birth control sorted dont need that :lol2::lol2:


And I'm too old to need it! :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> Yup. They all do. A quick yawn, scratch the buttocks, fart, and minutes later, "zzzzzzzzzzzzzz"


that'll be just like being at home then! :lol2: 
I'm not hanging around here last night cos I had a crap night's sleep last night.

I just don't understand how I can go to bed and Barry will be fast asleep (cos when he's horizontal he's asleep), so I walk into a totally silent bedroom, then I get undressed in a totally silent room, get into bed and take me tablets and put me eye cream on, while sitting in bed, etc etc all in total silence (well that's assuming Harry isn't purring in contemplation of having his bedtime cuddles), and I settle down to go to sleep in a totally silent room. Then................. just as I'm dozing off he bloody starts snoring, or in last night's scenario puffing!!! 

It was like chinese dripping tap torture- Pfffffff... pause .... Pfffffff .... pause ..... Pfffff.

So I start kneeing him up the bum - silence, settle down to go to sleep and then it starts again. Me legs going up and down like a tart's knickers and every time I knee him he stops, then after a few minutes it starts again, so in the end I can't get to sleep because I'm waiting for it to happen. By 1:20 I decide there's a good chance I might actually snap and commit spousicide, so I got up! Went downstairs and sat in front of the oven and ate 2 bowls of miniature shredded wheat with added chocolate cushions and a cup of tea and read the Asda Magazine. Went back up at 2 and all was silent, so finally fell asleep.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I know, I just clicked before I thinked and it was too late!! :bash:
> 
> Excellent news about the skunky boy! I hope it all works out.
> 
> 
> And I'm too old to need it! :lol2:
> 
> that'll be just like being at home then! :lol2:
> I'm not hanging around here last night cos I had a crap night's sleep last night.
> 
> I just don't understand how I can go to bed and Barry will be fast asleep (cos when he's horizontal he's asleep), so I walk into a totally silent bedroom, then I get undressed in a totally silent room, get into bed and take me tablets and put me eye cream on, while sitting in bed, etc etc all in total silence (well that's assuming Harry isn't purring in contemplation of having his bedtime cuddles), and I settle down to go to sleep in a totally silent room. Then................. just as I'm dozing off he bloody starts snoring, or in last night's scenario puffing!!!
> 
> It was like chinese dripping tap torture- Pfffffff... pause .... Pfffffff .... pause ..... Pfffff.
> 
> So I start kneeing him up the bum - silence, settle down to go to sleep and then it starts again. Me legs going up and down like a tart's knickers and every time I knee him he stops, then after a few minutes it starts again, so in the end I can't get to sleep because I'm waiting for it to happen. By 1:20 I decide there's a good chance I might actually snap and commit spousicide, so I got up! Went downstairs and sat in front of the oven and ate 2 bowls of miniature shredded wheat with added chocolate cushions and a cup of tea and read the Asda Magazine. Went back up at 2 and all was silent, so finally fell asleep.


 

yeah im so chuffed hee hee lol 


i dont even know why i have the implant thing in have had it in nearly 4 years now (had it changed of course lol) and in all the time of having it Nooooooooooooooo action :blush:


----------



## ashley

I just read the wildlife thread, it's amazing how silly some people can be even when they are given evidence!

We have the SSPCA up here, I've never heard anything bad about them but then I've never heard anything good either. Although when I was in primary school, I done my mini project on the SSPCA and wrote to them with a few questions. Got a shock when an inspector came to my house and let me interview him! They used to come into the pet shop where I worked and they were always really nice and chatty.


For Ian,
Ashley
...................

Can you fix my teeth now please? :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> foot massage i can do, how about we call it £4.50 paypal or credit payable to thesnookerclub.com :blush:


Snooker? Oh no, not another snooker-a-holic? I hate snooker :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know, I just clicked before I thinked and it was too late!! :bash:
> 
> Excellent news about the skunky boy! I hope it all works out.
> 
> 
> And I'm too old to need it! :lol2:
> 
> that'll be just like being at home then! :lol2:
> I'm not hanging around here last night cos I had a crap night's sleep last night.
> 
> I just don't understand how I can go to bed and Barry will be fast asleep (cos when he's horizontal he's asleep), so I walk into a totally silent bedroom, then I get undressed in a totally silent room, get into bed and take me tablets and put me eye cream on, while sitting in bed, etc etc all in total silence (well that's assuming Harry isn't purring in contemplation of having his bedtime cuddles), and I settle down to go to sleep in a totally silent room. Then................. just as I'm dozing off he bloody starts snoring, or in last night's scenario puffing!!!
> 
> It was like chinese dripping tap torture- Pfffffff... pause .... Pfffffff .... pause ..... Pfffff.
> 
> So I start kneeing him up the bum - silence, settle down to go to sleep and then it starts again. Me legs going up and down like a tart's knickers and every time I knee him he stops, then after a few minutes it starts again, so in the end I can't get to sleep because I'm waiting for it to happen. By 1:20 I decide there's a good chance I might actually snap and commit spousicide, so I got up! Went downstairs and sat in front of the oven and ate 2 bowls of miniature shredded wheat with added chocolate cushions and a cup of tea and read the Asda Magazine. Went back up at 2 and all was silent, so finally fell asleep.


 
I would have kicked him out of bed, its bad enough the dog snoring but having it in stereo changes me from nice to horrid:bash:


----------



## temerist

you have been added to my signature ashley lol congratulations


----------



## ashley

Stuart doesn't snore that much but he's really wheezy which is really irritating. Supposedly I'm a snorer and keep him up but I don't believe him, everyone knows girls don't snore!


----------



## Emmaj

well today was down at the shop..........steph said to me.......something you want to tell me ??? i was like eh wat no what would i need to tell you ????

she looked at my boob..........said leaky nipple..........when was you gonna tell us you were pregnant 


:blush: my gel bra leaked :blush:


----------



## ashley

Aww yay! Should I be saying yay? Should I be worried? :hmm:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Aww yay! Should I be saying yay? Should I be worried? :hmm:


 
it will make him feel good you saying yay lol


----------



## selina20

Wooooooo im the only unwenched person on here :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Wooooooo im the only unwenched person on here :no1:


 
that wont last long now you have reminded him you post hee hee :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I would have kicked him out of bed, its bad enough the dog snoring but having it in stereo changes me from nice to horrid:bash:


My son says that if I get tired and can't sleep. or if I'm woken up, my eyes glow red and me 'ead swivels round.
The animals all know that when I'm in bed there is to be no noise, no barking and the bed animals settle and don't lay across my feet or shuffle about.
I think I'd have kicked the puffer out of bed and told him to sleep elsewhere.


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> well today was down at the shop..........steph said to me.......something you want to tell me ??? i was like eh wat no what would i need to tell you ????
> 
> she looked at my boob..........said leaky nipple..........when was you gonna tell us you were pregnant
> 
> 
> :blush: my gel bra leaked :blush:


awwwww ems is lactating



ashley said:


> Aww yay! Should I be saying yay? Should I be worried? :hmm:


wned8:



selina20 said:


> Wooooooo im the only unwenched person on here :no1:


that can soon be rectified selina

sign on the line

.....................................


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> awwwww ems is lactating
> 
> 
> 
> wned8:
> 
> 
> 
> that can soon be rectified selina
> 
> sign on the line
> 
> .....................................


 
Noooooooo was gel lol from mi bra ha ha 


just sign her up anyway ian lol


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Emma I would have laughed at you:whistling2:

Selina dont sign the line, stay away from the line:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Stuart doesn't snore that much but he's really wheezy which is really irritating. Supposedly I'm a snorer and keep him up but I don't believe him, everyone knows girls don't snore!


Sadly I'm a snorer - or so my daughter tells me, but at least I don't keep him awake. Actually, nothing keeps him awake - like I said as soon as he's horizontal, he's asleep. On New years eve a couple of years ago we went to the pub and back to Anyday Anne's house. He sat on the floor, then lay down and whoops, before I knew it he was fast asleep! :roll:



Emmaj said:


> :blush: my gel bra leaked :blush:


How embarrassing Emma! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Ashley - that thread is good isn't it? I was a bit mad last night I can tell you!


----------



## Emmaj

shell i know you would have lol 

an eileen tbh i laughed lol was confused as to what it was then when i realised i laughed ha ha


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> shell i know you would have lol
> 
> an eileen tbh i laughed lol was confused as to what it was then when i realised i laughed ha ha


 What with leaky bra, squirting nostrils etc, you will be permanently damp Emma.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Well you couldn't do much else could you. It was like when I walked around Asda shopping one lunch hour and came back to work and someone pointed out the back of my skirt was in my knickers! Nothing to do but laugh about that!


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> that wont last long now you have reminded him you post hee hee :lol2:


Shush if i appear to not know what ur on about then i couldnt possibly of been apart of any convo. In fact do i know you :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Once I took Sophie for an xray and fell asleep in the waiting room, they called her in so she nudged me, I let out an almighty snore then started spouting rubbish. When I finally awoke the whole waiting room was watchimg me intently :blush:


----------



## temerist

SELIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINA

......................................... :whistling2:

sign it wench


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> :lol2: Well you couldn't do much else could you. It was like when I walked around Asda shopping one lunch hour and came back to work and someone pointed out the back of my skirt was in my knickers! Nothing to do but laugh about that!


See now, if you were both like me and didn't wear a bra or knickers, these little problems wouldn't happen to you.


----------



## feorag

Had you been on the drink the night before? :lol2:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> SELIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINA
> 
> ......................................... :whistling2:
> 
> sign it wench


Sign what and im not a wench im special hehehehe. Almost too special to be of wenchness.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> What with leaky bra, squirting nostrils etc, you will be permanently damp Emma.


 
Yups thats maybes why i alway have a snotty nose lol 


feorag said:


> :lol2: Well you couldn't do much else could you. It was like when I walked around Asda shopping one lunch hour and came back to work and someone pointed out the back of my skirt was in my knickers! Nothing to do but laugh about that!





selina20 said:


> Shush if i appear to not know what ur on about then i couldnt possibly of been apart of any convo. In fact do i know you :lol2:





Shell195 said:


> Once I took Sophie for an xray and fell asleep in the waiting room, they called her in so she nudged me, I let out an almighty snore then started spouting rubbish. When I finally awoke the whole waiting room was watchimg me intently :blush:


 

selina just give in to the ian lol 


LOLOLOL eileen an shell i dont feel as silly with my leaky bra now reading your stories :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ashley

Aww Emma, I'm sorry but I did lol! Poor dog got a wee red bull shower :blush:

Eileen, I don't believe you snore, you're too much of a laydee :lol2: Yes, the thread is mad! I always miss the mad threads! When I'm on nothing exciting happens, when I'm busy, all the good threads are locked or deleted and there are so many threads I want to read :lol2:

Well, I'm off to read a couple of threads that caught my eye then go to bed. Hoping to sneak upstairs without the kittens noticing as they are on a mad 'climb up everything, jump on everything, knock everything over and terrorise everyone' spree. Missy has worked out how to climb up to the top of the vivs after my bansai tree by jamming herself between the vi and wall and walking up vertically :lol2:

My sneaking is unlikely to happen as I can't even have a shower without Elmo sitting on the edge of the bath catching the bubbles :lol2:
Night everyone!


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> Yups thats maybes why i alway have a snotty nose lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selina just give in to the ian lol
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL eileen an shell i dont feel as silly with my leaky bra now reading your stories :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Iv took Ewan swimming and he pulled down my swimming cossie and tried to suckle. The wierd thing is he was never breast fed lol.


----------



## Shell195

Meet Bob:flrt:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Meet Bob:flrt:
> 
> image



:O:O:O omg how cute!!!


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Once I took Sophie for an xray and fell asleep in the waiting room, they called her in so she nudged me, I let out an almighty snore then started spouting rubbish. When I finally awoke the whole waiting room was watchimg me intently :blush:


:zzz::roll2MSL. Ohhh GAWD, I would die of embarrassment. :lol2:

Jules


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Meet Bob:flrt:
> 
> image


Omg how cute :flrt::flrt::flrt: what is bob?


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> :zzz::roll2MSL. Ohhh GAWD, I would die of embarrassment. :lol2:
> 
> Jules


 
Now whenever I go anywhere with Sophie she says "Mum, dont you dare fall asleep":blush:


----------



## temerist

last year me and jan went for a meal at our sons house and his girlfriends little boy bought her rampant rabbit downstairs and started running about with it :blush: i dont know who was more red me or her


----------



## feorag

Aw Shell!! Bob is gorgeous! :flrt: I just love him to bits!


----------



## Emmaj

what a sweety shell :flrt:

im rolling **** lol


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> what a sweety shell :flrt:
> 
> im rolling **** lol


I epically fail at that i have to have a rolling machine :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> Aw Shell!! Bob is gorgeous! :flrt: I just love him to bits!


 
Ohhh he is just a wee cutie, isn't he???


Right Gals, and Ian, am off to beddies for shut eye. Speak tomorrow peeps.:grouphug:

Jules
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## temerist

selina20 said:


> ok ian you win, i really want to be your wench
> SELINA


good girl ill add you to the list in a minute


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> good girl ill add you to the list in a minute


:gasp::gasp::gasp: Im going senile i really said that :gasp::gasp: *hides screen from mark**


----------



## ashley

Shell, your sleepy story made me laugh too! I get embarassed so easily, I'd have died!

I spilt juice down my top so am all sticky :bash:

Bob is so cute! Do they always sleep on their backs?

Night Jules!

Right, I'm really off to bed now! Night x


----------



## temerist

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/464416-available-soon.html#post5675133


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/464416-available-soon.html#post5675133


Dinks is gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Bob is a Duprasi(fat tailed gerbil) and yes they usually sleep on their backs:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Bob is a Duprasi(fat tailed gerbil) and yes they usually sleep on their backs:flrt:


Im not allowed any more rodenty things i would love spiny mecicles but its a no


----------



## Shell195

Oscar looks like a lab x rottie :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Ian I've just checked out your thread - some lovely dogs there. :2thumb: I hope you can find good homes for them.

Well that's me off to bed too now. Gotta race to beat Barry otherwise he might start snoring again! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ian I've just checked out your thread - some lovely dogs there. :2thumb: I hope you can find good homes for them.
> 
> Well that's me off to bed too now. Gotta race to beat Barry otherwise he might start snoring again! :roll:


 
LOL Night Eileen


----------



## temerist

shell, bob looks like the rat in dr.dolittle, the one they think is dead but turns out it just has wind


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Ian I've just checked out your thread - some lovely dogs there. :2thumb: I hope you can find good homes for them.
> 
> Well that's me off to bed too now. Gotta race to beat Barry otherwise he might start snoring again! :roll:


 
night eileen hun x x x x


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> shell, bob looks like the rat in dr.dolittle, the one they think is dead but turns out it just has wind


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL i love them films :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Tasha is beautiful, Ian!!!


----------



## Shell195

My little Bob is a cutie:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

Jen, cat is deffinatly expecting :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> Jen, cat is deffinatly expecting :lol2:


She will be squealing when she reads this:lol2:


----------



## temerist

well either pregnant or morbidly obese :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

**SQUEALS**

Good thing Gary is out cold *giggles*


----------



## Amalthea

Been trying to find out what kind of test I'll be having to take for my visa and it looks like it's a general knowledge thing, I think. So we shall see..... *scared*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Been trying to find out what kind of test I'll be having to take for my visa and it looks like it's a general knowledge thing, I think. So we shall see..... *scared*


 

Im sure even I wouldnt pass the test


----------



## Shell195

Its nearly my bedtime *yawn*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

anyone watch hollyoaks? <<grins>>


----------



## selina20

:gasp::gasp: Iv turned into a wench overnight. That will teach me for kissing frogs..... oh wait thats a witch lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im sure even I wouldnt pass the test


I'm sure I wouldn't either - along with probably 60% of British born people!

I'm sure you'll be fine Jen.

Well I'm off childyminding in quarter of an hour, so off to have a mooch in the other bits and check my e-mails.

Bloody freezing here this morning!


----------



## Amalthea

It's a good thing _SOME_body has faith in me, cuz I don't. Not when it comes to taking life changing tests!!


----------



## feorag

You'll be fine, I'm sure! Just relax and try to think that it doesn't really matter, then hopefully nerves won't get the better of you! :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

MEH! We shall see. Maybe when the books arrive, I'll find out it's stuff I already know, anyways. *fingers crossed*


----------



## temerist

what test are you doing Jen


----------



## ashley

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> anyone watch hollyoaks? <<grins>>


I do I do! It's good just now! I want to smack Reece though :whip:

Ian, could I exchange my insurance for Jewel please? She is gorgeous!


----------



## temerist

:lol2: sorry hun your owned now, nothing we can do about it


----------



## Amalthea

I am taking the test that goes with my final visa. After this one, I am allowed to come and go as I please.


----------



## temerist

come and go to where??? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It will allow me to leave the UK and return as and when I'd like *lol* I'm American (did you not know that?).

This visa is gonna cost a shit load, too!!! £820 for the visa, plus £43 for the test (and if I fail, I have to repay to take it again... and again.... and again....)


----------



## feorag

£820 is a disgrace I have to say!


----------



## Amalthea

I honestly have no idea how we're gonna pay it!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ashley said:


> I do I do! It's good just now! I want to smack Reece though :whip:
> 
> Ian, could I exchange my insurance for Jewel please? She is gorgeous!


 
lookie who i met last night
please excuse me lookin hidious!


----------



## Amalthea

Hideous?!? I don't see hideous! I do, however, see BOOBS!!! *lol* No idea who that is, though *lol* Apparently, I once canvassed to a Hollyoaks actress in the Ann Summers shop *shrugs* I didn't know til afterward.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Hideous?!? I don't see hideous! I do, however, see BOOBS!!! *lol* No idea who that is, though *lol* Apparently, I once canvassed to a Hollyoaks actress in the Ann Summers shop *shrugs* I didn't know til afterward.


 
jen, ever since ste did my hair on sat i HATE my hair flat and straight! its horrible! and i look shiny and fat on that pic!
my boobs got several comments though last night, mainly off straight men though! 
its an actor outta hollyoaks btw, and was recently on dancing on ice too x


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Steve's got skills, huh? I love my hair curly, but haven't attempted it again now that it's shorter (although, it should be much easier).


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Steve's got skills, huh? I love my hair curly, but haven't attempted it again now that it's shorter (although, it should be much easier).


 
he has! and i love havin him as a hair dresser, but i kinda feel bad for goin back after whats happened to you? cos after all you found them a new customer and theyve been shitty to you!
i will be honest when he first did it i wasnt keen on it, but i have never had anything like that done before so it just took a bit of gettin used to x


----------



## Amalthea

Just stay with Steve. I am.


----------



## Basilbrush

temerist said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rehoming-classifieds/464416-available-soon.html#post5675133


Ian,

Ohhhh some gorgeous dogs there. Hope they get good homes. That German Shephard with those soulful eyes - lovely boy.

Jules


----------



## MSL

labby puppy pics on new thread........:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Hideous?!? I don't see hideous! I do, however, see BOOBS!!! *lol* No idea who that is, though *lol* Apparently, I once canvassed to a Hollyoaks actress in the Ann Summers shop *shrugs* I didn't know til afterward.


I see boobs too - big mammas! :gasp:

It's Kieran from Hollyoaks (which I don't watch) but he's still on Dancing on Ice, which I do.

Surprised he managed to keep his eyes directed at the camera with those big mammas in front of him!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I see boobs too - big mammas! :gasp:
> 
> It's Kieran from Hollyoaks (which I don't watch) but he's still on Dancing on Ice, which I do.
> 
> *Surprised he managed to keep his eyes directed at the camera with those big mammas in front of him!*


theres probably a good reason why he wasnt payin them attention :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Could the pic been taken in The Village, by any chance?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Could the pic been taken in The Village, by any chance?


 
:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Thought so.


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theres probably a good reason why he wasnt payin them attention :whistling2::lol2:


Why did you have 'taken' tattooed on your head like??? :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Why did you have 'taken' tattooed on your head like??? :lol2:


 
what?!?!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Why did you have 'taken' tattooed on your head like??? :lol2:


 'the village' in manchester eileen is the 'gay' village:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Yup - I guessed that. Was just about to ask in my ignorance, but when I got Cat's pm it kinda fell into place!! That's what comes of not being a native and not judging by appearances (with Kieran I mean!)


----------



## ashley

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lookie who i met last night
> please excuse me lookin hidious!
> [URL="http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs236.snc3/22357_481558305076_836100076_11093013_5085391_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


As said, I am so jealous! He's my fav!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theres probably a good reason why he wasnt payin them attention :whistling2::lol2:


But he's going to marry me, he said so! (in my dream) :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all:2thumb: Ive been busy at the sanctuary today. We have 30 hedgehogs in and I had to healthcheck and weigh all but the 6 hibernating ones:gasp: I managed to rehome Ivan our big beautiful white cat too so once his homevisit is over he can go home with a lovely family. He was an entire stray tomcat when his owner got sent to prison and he was left to fend for himself. He had attitude:devil: but since hes been neutered he has turned into a big(huge) cuddly teddybear who loves nothing better than tummy tickles and hugs:flrt:


Great photo Cat, Sophie showed me when you sent it her, she knew who he was but I dont as I dont watch Hollyoaks


----------



## Shell195

I am totally in love with Ians new rescue puppies:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ashley

Its quiet here tonight!



Shell195 said:


> I am totally in love with Ians new rescue puppies:flrt::flrt::flrt:


They're gorgeous aren't they!


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Its quiet here tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> They're gorgeous aren't they!


:lol2: I was beginning to think I was talking to myself:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

I have been out shopping with lew today.............then been chopping skunk food.............just been on phone to lewis's half bro's mum their dads being a a*** as per usual


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I was beginning to think I was talking to myself:whistling2:


I thought I'd scared everyone away!

Well, I'm away to watch my big fat gypsy wedding so will be back in an hour!


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> I thought I'd scared everyone away!
> 
> Well, I'm away to watch my big fat gypsy wedding so will be back in an hour!


 
Ooo think i may watch that


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been seeing to the small furries:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been seeing to the small furries:flrt:


 
all mine are fed sorted and chilled lol


----------



## feorag

We;ve been out at our favourite BOGOF pub for a meal, the a quick shufty in Tesco on the way home.

I spoke to Iain at tea time - he was at Birmingham Airport waiting on his 6:45 flight home. He's just rung me now and I asked if he was home and he said nope - he was in a hotel in Birmingham cos they cancelled his flight and then closed the airport cos of snow! :gasp:

No snow here - it's quite a balmy night actually up here!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> We;ve been out at our favourite BOGOF pub for a meal, the a quick shufty in Tesco on the way home.
> 
> I spoke to Iain at tea time - he was at Birmingham Airport waiting on his 6:45 flight home. He's just rung me now and I asked if he was home and he said nope - he was in a hotel in Birmingham cos they cancelled his flight and then closed the airport cos of snow! :gasp:
> 
> No snow here - it's quite a balmy night actually up here!


 
we have more snow here its coming in dribs an drabs its supposed to freeze tomorrow as well


----------



## Shell195

We are expected to have heavy snow by Monday and temps as low as -6 on Saturday and Monday:bash:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Meet Bob:flrt:
> 
> image


Mate.......you got diddled. Some bugger sold you a dead mouse :gasp:


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> We;ve been out at our favourite BOGOF pub for a meal, the a quick shufty in Tesco on the way home.
> 
> I spoke to Iain at tea time - he was at Birmingham Airport waiting on his 6:45 flight home. He's just rung me now and I asked if he was home and he said nope - he was in a hotel in Birmingham cos they cancelled his flight and then closed the airport cos of snow! :gasp:
> 
> No snow here - it's quite a balmy night actually up here!


 
Snow lying up here Eileen. Can't believe they've cancelled the flight - that bad??? Mind you, it's supposed to get to -13 with us tonight.:gasp:

Been sorting out my cresties tonight in their exo terras. Lots of cleaning, scrubbing plants and pieces of wood etc. Put in two young sub-adult females together in a bigger terra and so far so good, they seem to be getting on as they are the same size.:2thumb: And upped a size for one of my boys. NOw I've got to clean and disinfect the smaller terras but will do that tomorrow now as I can't be bothered doing anymore.

Gutted out the girls bedroom yesterday and their toyroom (my reptile room:whistling2 and what a difference. Got a load of "girlie" things together and will put into the local charity shop tomorrow.

Away to watch some telly and maybe even have a drinkie-poo.

Shell - I want a Bob.:lol2: No seriously I *really* do. And I want a blue degu and some ferrets.:flrt: The small cute 'n cuddly bug has got me, lol!!!


Jules


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Been trying to find out what kind of test I'll be having to take for my visa and it looks like it's a general knowledge thing, I think. So we shall see..... *scared*



You have to take tests to get a credit card nowadays??:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> mate.......you got diddled. Some bugger sold you a dead mouse :gasp:


 
looooooooool


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> I am taking the test that goes with my final visa. After this one, I am allowed to come and go as I please.


 Ahhh (nods wisely). I had to have tests done to allow me to come and go as I please too. I have a bit of paper too which certifies that I'm no longer certified.:crazy:


----------



## Shell195

Poor Bob


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Poor Bob


but bob is still soooooooooo:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I offered him a mealie by hand and in his excitement he nipped me:bash: I forgave him though:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I offered him a mealie by hand and in his excitement he nipped me:bash: I forgave him though:lol2:


 
lol bless him how sweet a thank you mum love nip :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ashley

I don't know if anyone watched the gypsy weddings but I had one of my bridesmaids texting me saying she was looking forward to dress shopping now and she loved some of their dresses :gasp:

I have a feeling I may be off work tomorrow if the snow carries on. I feel bad because I know other people that live around here will probably make it in but I really don't feel confident driving in the ice, especially in my car. It would probably be ok on the main roads but Ellon never gets gritted and my house is on a hill then I have to go down a hill and can never stop at the bottom :lol2: As I said, I'd rather be safe and risk losing a days wages than go in and stress all day about not getting home or my car sliding and crashing


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> I don't know if anyone watched the gypsy weddings but I had one of my bridesmaids texting me saying she was looking forward to dress shopping now and she loved some of their dresses :gasp:
> 
> I have a feeling I may be off work tomorrow if the snow carries on. I feel bad because I know other people that live around here will probably make it in but I really don't feel confident driving in the ice, especially in my car. It would probably be ok on the main roads but Ellon never gets gritted and my house is on a hill then I have to go down a hill and can never stop at the bottom :lol2: As I said, I'd rather be safe and risk losing a days wages than go in and stress all day about not getting home or my car sliding and crashing


yes i watched it an was gobsmacked at the size of some of them an they fact they will end up with scars and pain just wearing them 

OMG at her saying that the heaviest one weight 27stone feck me man thats like alot alot heavier than me lol i weigh 7st lol


----------



## Shell195

My daughter watched it and told me about the 27 stone dress. How the hell do they walk in a dress that heavy :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My daughter watched it and told me about the 27 stone dress. How the hell do they walk in a dress that heavy :gasp:


 
i doubt i would walk anywhere in a dress 20 stone heavier than me :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> yes i watched it an was gobsmacked at the size of some of them an they fact they will end up with scars and pain just wearing them
> 
> OMG at her saying that the heaviest one weight 27stone feck me man thats like alot alot heavier than me lol i weigh 7st lol


 
You must be tiny!

I find the 'normal' wedding dresses heavy! I felt sorry for the poor girl who was on first who got jammed in the carriage!


----------



## feorag

I hope we miss out on all the snow. I can't believe that you down in Lancashire have had and are getting it worse than we are up here in the north east! It's all very weird! :crazy:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> You must be tiny!
> 
> I find the 'normal' wedding dresses heavy! I felt sorry for the poor girl who was on first who got jammed in the carriage!


 
LOL shell has met me in person so she can confirm yups im tiny lol 


yeah lol she had to be yanked from the carriage thats soooooooo not romantic lol


----------



## Shell195

Emma is a Polly pocket:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I hope we miss out on all the snow. I can't believe that you down in Lancashire have had and are getting it worse than we are up here in the north east! It's all very weird! :crazy:


we have it here too im in yorkshire lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I hope we miss out on all the snow. I can't believe that you down in Lancashire have had and are getting it worse than we are up here in the north east! It's all very weird! :crazy:


 
Weve not got it yet Eileen, its what is threatened on the BBC weather


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Weve not got it yet Eileen, its what is threatened on the BBC weather


 
we have it.........curtains are slightly open from a mad cat doing the curtain swing lol


----------



## Emmaj

there is a pic on its way to you shell hee hee :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im waiting:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im waiting:whistling2:


 
its sent it just told me


----------



## Shell195

Aww thats a cute photo:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

can you upload hun ?


----------



## ashley

Aw, that's a cute description Shell! I'd love to be described like that!

Emma, no fair, I don't get to see any cute pics!

I wish the snow would go away, I hate being cold! Although I'm toasty at the moment, lying on the sofa with a dog and Elmo sprawled on top of me and another kitten purring in my ear :flrt:

I'm really freaked out, just heard noises upstairs but all the furries are down here with me :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Aw, that's a cute description Shell! I'd love to be described like that!
> 
> Emma, no fair, I don't get to see any cute pics!
> 
> I wish the snow would go away, I hate being cold! Although I'm toasty at the moment, lying on the sofa with a dog and Elmo sprawled on top of me and another kitten purring in my ear :flrt:
> 
> I'm really freaked out, just heard noises upstairs but all the furries are down here with me :gasp:


 
eeeeeeeee did i not send you the pics hun ?


----------



## ashley

No lol, i was only joking!


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> No lol, i was only joking!


do you want some cute pics though ?


----------



## ashley

Well I'm off to take the dog out to the toilet (I don't know how they can go when it's this cold!) then going to bed, night ladies! (and Ian!) x


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> do you want some cute pics though ?


Oooh, yes please! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I was asked to go canvassing in the Trafford center tonight, so I went. And then Gary had the brilliant idea of having dinenr at Barburrito while we were there (NUM!!) and then we did a bit of critter food shopping at tesco. Came to £50!!! And most of it was for the furballs!! *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Oooh, yes please! :flrt:


i have sent them to you :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I was asked to go canvassing in the Trafford center tonight, so I went. And then Gary had the brilliant idea of having dinenr at Barburrito while we were there (NUM!!) and then we did a bit of critter food shopping at tesco. Came to £50!!! And most of it was for the furballs!! *lol*


 
LOL jen yeah its amazing how it clocks up for them price wise lol


----------



## Amalthea

We look all healthy when doing their food shopping, though *giggles*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> We look all healthy when doing their food shopping, though *giggles*


 
yes i know what you mean i get really good looks from the cashiers when i do the skunk food shopping LOL


----------



## Shell195

Right ladies Im off to bed as I am shattered and need an early night.(Its Emmas fault:whistling2
I will speak to you all tomorrow
Nightey night xx


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> i have sent them to you :flrt:


 I've replied to you with an essay! :whistling2:

Night Shell!

I'm off too, night everyone! x


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> I've replied to you with an essay! :whistling2:
> 
> Night Shell!
> 
> I'm off too, night everyone! x


night ashley hun an i replyed will get your reply tomorrow 

sweet dreams :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

i am having bad net problems :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading off in a min, too. Night ladies (and Ian *lol*)


----------



## Emmaj

night jen hun think they have all left us anyway lol


----------



## ashley

I'm still lurking lol. I'm on my iPod and the cats keep headbutting me And lying on my hands so finding it hard to type. I replied to you Emma! Speak to you all tomorrow! Or today lol x


----------



## Amalthea

Gotta get some beauty sleep... Gary and I are going for a photoshoot tomorrow (and I'm getting a make over). It's for a friend's portfolio, so we aren't getting charged (and getting to keep the pictures)


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Gotta get some beauty sleep... Gary and I are going for a photoshoot tomorrow (and I'm getting a make over). It's for a friend's portfolio, so we aren't getting charged (and getting to keep the pictures)


 
oooooooooooooo we so gotta a see them :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

has shell bogged off ?


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Shell bogged off ages before you posted that!

How much Snow have you got Emma and did you go to work Ashley??? We've got none, just a hard frost late last night that is still lying a bit white this morning.

Well I'm off to the local garden centre today to raise money for the Sanctuary. Think I'm face painting all day, so I'll have problems reintroducing my knees by the end of the day! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Right ladies Im off to bed as I am shattered and need an early night.(Its Emmas fault:whistling2
> I will speak to you all tomorrow
> Nightey night xx





Emmaj said:


> has shell bogged off ?


 
I think it was round about here Emma:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Bloody dogs!! :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:

I've just brought my face painting stuff downstairs and on top of my 'toolbox' put a brand new rainbow cake (6 different colours in strips) on top of the box to put in when I got downstairs.

Anyway, I've just spoken to Maureen this morning and she said "T Scotsman"did a lovely in-depth obituary on her mum, which she would send me when she got a minute. So I decided to see if I could find it on line, which I did, and I've just sat and read it. Then the phone rang and when I got up I've discovered a dog with blue lips and a blue tongue, cos he's pinched the plastic tub of face paint, chewed the lid of and has been licking and chewing the bloody face paint! :bash: So that's a bin job!!

The more he settles here and gets his feet under the table, so to speak, the better his behaviour is getting _outside_ the home, but the worse it's getting _inside_ the home! yesterday when I came home at 2:00 to walk him, he'd been chewing the rubber edges on the back door mat!! :roll:

Oh, here's the obituary Geraldine Simpson, last member of Pringle dynasty - Scotsman.com News and it's well true what they are saying about her loving visitors and people coming for a few days and staying for a month. :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Eileen, I've enjoyed a nice relaxing morning in bed with the dog keeping my feet warm and the kittens keeping my head warm! The snow wasn't too bad first thing this morning but I was doubled over with stomach pains so my boss said just to stay at home. Glad I did as it's not stopped snowing since and is now the height of the kerb! I'm away for a shower then going to trudge down to the shops but will try get some photos later.

Have fun painting Eileen, Skye was just testing it out for you to make sure it was ok for the kids!


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> *Shell - I want a Bob*.:lol2: No seriously I *really* do. And I want a blue degu and some ferrets.:flrt: The small cute 'n cuddly bug has got me, lol!!!
> 
> 
> Jules


 
Jules have you tried East Coast Exotics in Aberdeen as they could probably get you one if they havent already got some in stock


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody dogs!! :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:
> 
> I've just brought my face painting stuff downstairs and on top of my 'toolbox' put a brand new rainbow cake (6 different colours in strips) on top of the box to put in when I got downstairs.
> 
> Anyway, I've just spoken to Maureen this morning and she said "T Scotsman"did a lovely in-depth obituary on her mum, which she would send me when she got a minute. So I decided to see if I could find it on line, which I did, and I've just sat and read it. Then the phone rang and when I got up I've discovered a dog with blue lips and a blue tongue, cos he's pinched the plastic tub of face paint, chewed the lid of and has been licking and chewing the bloody face paint! :bash: So that's a bin job!!
> 
> 
> The more he settles here and gets his feet under the table, so to speak, the better his behaviour is getting _outside_ the home, but the worse it's getting _inside_ the home! yesterday when I came home at 2:00 to walk him, he'd been chewing the rubber edges on the back door mat!! :roll:
> 
> Oh, here's the obituary Geraldine Simpson, last member of Pringle dynasty - Scotsman.com News and it's well true what they are saying about her loving visitors and people coming for a few days and staying for a month. :lol2:


 
Just think how boring life must have been before you had Skye:whistling2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Jules have you tried East Coast Exotics in Aberdeen as they could probably get you one if they havent already got some in stock


 
Thanks Shell, have sent you a pm.

Morning Ashley, Morning Eileen.: victory:

Jules


----------



## Amalthea

I got my books for the life in the UK test.... And I'm fooked! It's all dates and figures and those are the reason I always failed history!!!! I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I got my books for the life in the UK test.... And I'm fooked! It's all dates and figures and those are the reason I always failed history!!!! I don't know what I'm going to do.


 
That is ludicrous :devil: I bet 90% of the UK population couldnt even get the answers right. I was awful at history too
What happens if you dont take the test?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh oh oh ive lost that pesky lb!!! ive not lost 3stone!!! whoop whoop!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh oh oh ive lost that pesky lb!!! ive *NOW* lost 3stone!!! whoop whoop!


 
Im sure you meant Now so Ive changed it for you 
*Well Done*:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Im sure you meant Now so Ive changed it for you
> *Well Done*:no1:


 
cheeras doll face, in my excitement i mistyped :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Jules have you tried East Coast Exotics in Aberdeen as they could probably get you one if they havent already got some in stock


 
Hey Shell - I called East Coast and they are getting their courier to do some collections from down south, i.e. bringing up exotic mammals, and they will get a Duprasi for me if their regular breeder has babies ready - WHOOP WHOOP!!!

Jules


----------



## temerist

afternoon wenches :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Hey Shell - I called East Coast and they are getting their courier to do some collections from down south, i.e. bringing up exotic mammals, and they will get a Duprasi for me if their regular breeder has babies ready - WHOOP WHOOP!!!
> 
> Jules


 
Thats excellent news:flrt: I MAY be getting a girl:whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

Does anyone elses cat growl like a dog? I mean the same kind of noise. 

Me and Mark were woken up today by Tabatha growling very loudly and dog like. Our bedroom is below the garden and through the lightwell you can see into nextdoors garden. Tabatha could see two people stood in the garden and was growling at them. Think I've got me a guard cat :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Does anyone elses cat growl like a dog? I mean the same kind of noise.
> 
> Me and Mark were woken up today by Tabatha growling very loudly and dog like. Our bedroom is below the garden and through the lightwell you can see into nextdoors garden. Tabatha could see two people stood in the garden and was growling at them. Think I've got me a guard cat :lol2:


 
:lol2: It sounds like you have. My Mainecoon growls loudly if he sees the neighbours cat on our windowledge

Hello Ian, what have you been up to?


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Have fun painting Eileen, Skye was just testing it out for you to make sure it was ok for the kids!


More likely he was testing me!!! I could have flattened him cos it was brand new and I can hardly put it on kids faces now!! Especially when you see what it looks like - the green has just about all been eaten! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Just think how boring life must have been before you had Skye:whistling2:


Yes, boring, quiet, lazy, tidy and almost hairless by comparison with 10 cats!!!



Charlibob said:


> Does anyone elses cat growl like a dog? I mean the same kind of noise.


Yup - they sure do growl if they feel threatened - maybe sghe doesn't trust your neighbours! :lol2:

The evidence of one bad dog!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/465370-i-turned-me-back-5-a.html#post5686957


----------



## Charlibob

She wouldn't even come for a fuss as she always does when we wake up she just sat there watching them, she stopped growling when she knew we were awake but wouldn't budge, well until I opened the door and shouted her to come for her breakfast :lol2: 

She did have a look through the patio doors at them before she'd come up to living room, I think shes taken a dislike to my neighbours! She doesn't growl at other cats outside, just looks down on them like they're scum :gasp:


----------



## feorag

She's a pedigree so why shouldn't she?? :lol2:

*bet your neighbours aren't* :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> She's a pedigree so why shouldn't she?? :lol2:
> 
> *bet your neighbours aren't* :lol2:


Shes a posh lady and she knows it!

The one over the road she watches is a black moggy that looks like it wants to play with her through the window but nooooo hes not good enough for Tabby :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> That is ludicrous :devil: I bet 90% of the UK population couldnt even get the answers right. I was awful at history too
> What happens if you dont take the test?


 
I have to leave. I must take it for my final visa.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I have to leave. I must take it for my final visa.


 

God, Jen thats awful:bash: I think the whole system is very unfair tbh
Is there no classes or something you can go to?


----------



## ashley

Evening! 

How did your fundraising go Eileen?

I had a pretty laid back day today, it was quite enjoyable! Got all the bedding in the wash, dug out the cars then went for a wander round the shops with my mum and got another 4 books as the red cross had 2 books for £1. My grandma came up to see the cats and loved them, and said they look healthy, well fed and spoiled! Then I went to hers for supper and am now home away to watch Hollyoaks with the cats in their usual spots behind my head and legs!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> God, Jen thats awful:bash: I think the whole system is very unfair tbh
> Is there no classes or something you can go to?


 
Nope *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nope *sigh*


 
Cant we all help you study in some way, we could all learn together


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Cant we all help you study in some way, we could all learn together


 
I just dont know what to do :surrender:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I just dont know what to do :surrender:


We need to all put our cat chatty heads together and see if we can help you somehow

(((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## fenwoman

Charlibob said:


> Does anyone elses cat growl like a dog? I mean the same kind of noise.
> 
> Me and Mark were woken up today by Tabatha growling very loudly and dog like. Our bedroom is below the garden and through the lightwell you can see into nextdoors garden. Tabatha could see two people stood in the garden and was growling at them. Think I've got me a guard cat :lol2:


My Tabitha growls at everyone and everything. Last night I had a bad bnight as all the flipping animals decided to lay across my legs or squashed against me. Tabitha lays alone on the bit nearest the window and everything I tried to move, I got growled at and told to keep still. I'm well knackered so having an early night tonight.


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> How did your fundraising go Eileen?!


Evening Ashley - I've no idea yet. We had a tombola and some of our animals at the entrance and my boss and I doing face painting and crafts down in the restaurant.

According to my boss's mother who was doing the tombola everyone was interested in seeing the animals, but not many were interested in putting their hands in their pockets and having a go on the tombola! :roll:

Jen, when you say dates in your test, are they historical fact dates, like battles and wars and stuff? If so, then like I said weeks ago most born in this country Britains would fail that!!!


----------



## Amalthea

They are historical dates and then percentages... Like one of the practice questions was "What percentage of children live with both parents in the UK?"


----------



## Charlibob

fenwoman said:


> My Tabitha growls at everyone and everything. Last night I had a bad bnight as all the flipping animals decided to lay across my legs or squashed against me. Tabitha lays alone on the bit nearest the window and everything I tried to move, I got growled at and told to keep still. I'm well knackered so having an early night tonight.


Maybe its a Tabatha thing :lol2:
Shes does mini growls if I want to get up and shes sleeping on my lap or I move her off the bed, but this was really deep and loud! Everynight is a bad night sleep with her around, shes wakes us up at 6:30am on the dot every morning, I know to a lot of people that isn't very early but to us it is as Mark never usually gets home around midnight so we dont go to bed until 2/3am! I'm guessing her previous owner used to get up at that time as she said she slept in the bedroom with them. Usually she just wants a fuss then goes back to sleep but some days wants to play and sits on our heads trying to get us up :devil:

Shes currently snoozing on a cushion on the sofa, making purring noises in her sleep :flrt:


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> They are historical dates and then percentages... Like one of the practice questions was "What percentage of children live with both parents in the UK?"


Are they having a laugh? Mark wouldn't know the answer to that and he has a degree in childhood studies :devil:

Is it a mutiple choice exam? Or have you got to know it all exact and have no chance of guessing?


----------



## Amalthea

It is multiple choice, yup (thank god!!).


----------



## Shell195

Are they having a laugh Jen:gasp: How the hell does knowing that make anyone a uk citizen?? Even I dont know that


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> It is multiple choice, yup (thank god!!).


Thats a bit of pressure off then! What score do you need to pass? I don't know anyway of helping you apart from a lot of revising if the questions are like that :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

One of mine sounds like a leopard when she growls :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

evening all 

how is we


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> They are historical dates and then percentages... Like one of the practice questions was "What percentage of children live with both parents in the UK?"


 
OMG my guess is lower for living with both parents 

but as shell said even i wouldnt have a clue about that :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

It was actually 65% (I think) live with both parents. I never would have guessed that! I don't understand how these questions make me better at living in the UK?!? I mean, you can take it in languages other than English if you choose! Now surely, being fluent in English in _England_ would make you better prepared to live there?!?!?


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> It was actually 65% (I think) live with both parents. I never would have guessed that! I don't understand how these questions make me better at living in the UK?!? I mean, you can take it in languages other than English if you choose! Now surely, being fluent in English in _England_ would make you better prepared to live there?!?!?


 
you would think so wouldnt you 

very bizzarre questions they seem


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> It is multiple choice, yup (thank god!!).


 I'll solve your problem. If I marry you, you can stay right? Yes yes, I know you're a girl but apparently 2 girls can get married nowadays legally.:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It was actually 65% (I think) live with both parents. I never would have guessed that! I don't understand how these questions make me better at living in the UK?!? I mean, you can take it in languages other than English if you choose! Now surely, being fluent in English in _England_ would make you better prepared to live there?!?!?


 
I totally agree with you. What stupid questions they are:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I'll solve your problem. If I marry you, you can stay right? Yes yes, I know you're a girl but apparently 2 girls can get married nowadays legally.:2thumb:


 
she is already married isnt she to gary ?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... Been married 4.5 years  To a British citizen born and bred.


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> Yup... Been married 4.5 years  To a British citizen born and bred.


I thought that made you a UK citizen? Or does that just allow you to apply for the visa?


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Yup... Been married 4.5 years  To a British citizen born and bred.


 
so does that not make a difference then hun ?


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Yup... Been married 4.5 years  To a British citizen born and bred.





Charlibob said:


> I thought that made you a UK citizen? Or does that just allow you to apply for the visa?





Emmaj said:


> so does that not make a difference then hun ?


 I thought you could stay if you married a native.


----------



## Shell195

Im furious:bash: My daughter has gone to stay the night at her near alcoholic fathers. Hes off work sick, possibly permanantly as he damaged the top joint in his shoulder falling downstairs while drinking.
She just rang me up in tears as hes been drinking again and hes told her hes dying but wont give her any details.He also managed to fall over again and has a bloody nose and carpet burns on his face. The next minute he cant remember anything and is all happy and smiling. He really is messing with head and its so unfair. What a selfish, stupid man he is:bash::bash:

Ive just been trying to talk sense into her and hopefully she has listened to me.She takes everything he says to heart so I really could throttle the stupid idiot man with my bare hands


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im furious:bash: My daughter has gone to stay the night at her near alcoholic fathers. Hes off work sick, possibly permanantly as he damaged the top joint in his shoulder falling downstairs while drinking.
> She just rang me up in tears as hes been drinking again and hes told her hes dying but wont give her any details.He also managed to fall over again and has a bloody nose and carpet burns on his face. The next minute he cant remember anything and is all happy and smiling. He really is messing with head and its so unfair. What a selfish, stupid man he is:bash::bash:
> 
> Ive just been trying to talk sense into her and hopefully she has listened to me.She takes everything he says to heart so I really could throttle the stupid idiot man with my bare hands


 
eeeeeeeeeeeee shell that stupid man really dosnt see how lucky he is to have a daughter that still wants anything to do with him 

he is a selfish arrogant ignorant pig  

send sophs a hug from me


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I thought you could stay if you married a native.


 
I always thought that too pam


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Im furious:bash: My daughter has gone to stay the night at her near alcoholic fathers. Hes off work sick, possibly permanantly as he damaged the top joint in his shoulder falling downstairs while drinking.
> She just rang me up in tears as hes been drinking again and hes told her hes dying but wont give her any details.He also managed to fall over again and has a bloody nose and carpet burns on his face. The next minute he cant remember anything and is all happy and smiling. He really is messing with head and its so unfair. What a selfish, stupid man he is:bash::bash:
> 
> Ive just been trying to talk sense into her and hopefully she has listened to me.She takes everything he says to heart so I really could throttle the stupid idiot man with my bare hands


I can't stand boozers. Was married to an alcoholic. He too said he was dying (load of tosh) and when he shat in his bed, then down the stairs, throught the dining room, kitchen and bathroom, falling over and smearing the walls etc, the next morning, he first tried to blame it on my dogs, then he said he had bowel cancer and couldn't help it. I hate alcoholics.


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeee shell that stupid man really dosnt see how lucky he is to have a daughter that still wants anything to do with him
> 
> he is a selfish arrogant ignorant pig
> 
> send sophs a hug from me


All she keeps saying is "But hes my Dad" He spends most of his life saying really hurtful things to her and she keeps forgiving him but one day she will become very bitter towards him and it will serve him right


----------



## Amalthea

That is disgusting, Shell!!! Hopefully your daughter will see some sense. {{{hugs}}}

No, being married to a Brit doesn't give me automatic clearance to stay in the country. I had to have PERMISSION from the Home Office to marry him back in 2005 (which costs money), then after we got married, I had to apply for another visa (which costs more money... and I had to cancel that one cuz they were taking their sweet ass time and I wanted to see my brother graduate... 2 YEARS they had that application!!!! And I reapplied from the US (which costs more money)), and now I have to have another visa to prove that Gary and I are still together and plan on remaining so (more money).


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> All she keeps saying is "But hes my Dad" He spends most of his life saying really hurtful things to her and she keeps forgiving him but one day she will become very bitter towards him and it will serve him right


 
 well the stupid man will get his just deserves when she does finally see him for what he is


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> That is disgusting, Shell!!! Hopefully your daughter will see some sense. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> No, being married to a Brit doesn't give me automatic clearance to stay in the country. I had to have PERMISSION from the Home Office to marry him back in 2005 (which costs money), then after we got married, I had to apply for another visa (which costs more money... and I had to cancel that one cuz they were taking their sweet ass time and I wanted to see my brother graduate... 2 YEARS they had that application!!!! And I reapplied from the US (which costs more money)), and now I have to have another visa to prove that Gary and I are still together and plan on remaining so (more money).


 ahhhhhhh shizer jen thats crappy hun  

i dont get how other people do it so easily if its putting you through all this just to stay here 

are there different methods for different countries or something ?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the US isn't part of the EU (obviously)... EU citizens are able to come and go as they please.


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Well, the US isn't part of the EU (obviously)... EU citizens are able to come and go as they please.


 
friend of mine who is a curd........his best mate went back to curdistan married his wife then brought her back here there have been no probs with that 

though i dunno owt about geog an where is part of what :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Steves just been explaining to me that EU countries can come and go as they please, even if they cant speak English, it all seems very unfair :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Steves just been explaining to me that EU countries can come and go as they please, even if they cant speak English, it all seems very unfair :bash:


yeah it does seem very unfair


----------



## Shell195

Emma do you know anything about Pouched rats?
gambian pouch rat help 
Personally I think she needs to see a vet as what if its that torpor thing? I cant give advice as I know nothing about them


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma do you know anything about Pouched rats?
> gambian pouch rat help
> Personally I think she needs to see a vet as what if its that torpor thing? I cant give advice as I know nothing about them


 
i know a little but not enough to comment im still researching 

but i agree when i saw it she needs to see a vet asap 

plus could be the fact they are being kept together too the male will be protective he wont want anyone touching his bonk


----------



## Emmaj

I am so bored


----------



## Shell195

I wish I was, I keep getting phone calls off the kids about their father:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I wish I was, I keep getting phone calls off the kids about their father:bash:


 oh dear 


i have somat to tell you anyhows when i chat to you next 

an nooooooooooo i wont pm it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: has to be over the phone :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> oh dear
> 
> 
> i have somat to tell you anyhows when i chat to you next
> 
> an nooooooooooo i wont pm it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: has to be over the phone :lol2:


 
Meanie:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Well I will ring you after my friend has rang me if you are still up:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Meanie:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Well I will ring you after my friend has rang me if you are still up:lol2:


 
yeah i will be 

im thinking about take away but which one ?

chinese or pizza ?


----------



## Emmaj

you have 2 more pics on the way to you lol


----------



## Amalthea

I might go have a diet coke float... *nods* Yes, I think I will!! And I've no doubt Lou will try to steal the ice cream!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I might go have a diet coke float... *nods* Yes, I think I will!! And I've no doubt Lou will try to steal the ice cream!


 
hee hee fishing for ice cream sounds fun :lol2:

i just ordered pizza :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

Ive got rum:lol2:
Emma, I think you have a husky lover on your hands:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive got rum:lol2:
> Emma, I think you have a husky lover on your hands:flrt:


yups she definately is one of them an not a cat ha ha ha 

the new foods working a treat i leave the dry down all the time even husky lover is going to eat when she is pekish and they get a pouch of wet in the morn each an before bed too


----------



## Amalthea

Mmmm.... THAT was tasty!! And yes, Louis had some *lol*


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> I am so bored


Me too, just spent hours trying to sort the bedroom. Somehow I get it tidy, Stuart comes home and it's like a bomb hit it when he goes back offshore :whip: Just threw out 2 1/2 bin bags of clothes :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> I wish I was, I keep getting phone calls off the kids about their father:bash:


It must be so hard for you knowing what he's like and that he will say things that hurt her, yet you can't really say anything without risking her turning against you. Did that make sense? Some people are so selfish.





Emmaj said:


> yups she definately is one of them an not a cat ha ha ha
> 
> the new foods working a treat i leave the dry down all the time even husky lover is going to eat when she is pekish and they get a pouch of wet in the morn each an before bed too


That's how I feed mine too but they only get 2 pouches between the 4 of them, and sometimes an extra pouch early evening, it works for me!

How is your pizza? I'm supposed to be on a diet but today is fat Friday so I had sausage and chips tonight, and some chocolate :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Mmmm.... THAT was tasty!! And yes, Louis had some *lol*


 
LOL ice cream fishing cat hee hee 


shell.................if you can upload them pics add them on here if ya likes


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Me too, just spent hours trying to sort the bedroom. Somehow I get it tidy, Stuart comes home and it's like a bomb hit it when he goes back offshore :whip: Just threw out 2 1/2 bin bags of clothes :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be so hard for you knowing what he's like and that he will say things that hurt her, yet you can't really say anything without risking her turning against you. Did that make sense? Some people are so selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I feed mine too but they only get 2 pouches between the 4 of them, and sometimes an extra pouch early evening, it works for me!
> 
> How is your pizza? I'm supposed to be on a diet but today is fat Friday so I had sausage and chips tonight, and some chocolate :mf_dribble:


 
im still waiting on the pizza how rude lol


----------



## feorag

Jen all that sounds horrendous and totally ridiculous. None of us on here could answer that and (I think) we're all British born - I wouldn't have a clue. Historically I can cover periods I'm interested in like Tudor/Stuart times, but not the 18th century at all. That's worse than being at school, just to be able to live in another country with your husband who is a native??? Bloody Crazy!!!

Shell, I feel so sorry for you and so sorry for Sophie, cos it's kinda like emotional blackmail isn't it and because he's her dad, she feels he needs her and she has to be there for him! Ex-husbands and daughters :roll: don't get me started!!! :bash:


----------



## ashley

Wow, it's so quiet here tonight!

I'm off to bed soon I think, my feet are frozen so I think Midge is in luck and will get in with me tonight to keep them cosy :lol2: It's snowing here again, it's always at the weekend when I wanted to go do stuff :whip:

Hope your pizza was good when it turned up Emma!


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Quiet on here this morning too.

I'm off in quarter of an hour to another garden centre to facepaint again with work. We had about 2" of snow last night, but it's a lovely, sunny, cloudfree day today, so hoping it stays that way!

What's everyone up to??


----------



## diamondlil

I totally forgot to update on here about the new stable cats! My friend's adopted 4 feral cats and they really are scary! They spent 4 weeks in a big cage, hiding in a big cardboard box aand growling when we fed them or changed the litter tray. They are released now and settled in well. We see them around the yard, they all know their feeding time and sleep in the straw stack, but still growl when we accidentally disturb them. I have to admit I'm careful when getting bales off the stack, I don't want a face full of feral cat while I'm balancing up there!
The arrangement is that if they have any health issues they will be trapped and taken to the vet from the rescue organisation as it's highly unlikely they'll ever take to any handling and 'normal' vets don't like dealing with them. I haven't managed to get any photos of them, usually all we see is a black shape moving into cover or a set of baleful eyes and I don't want to stress them.


----------



## Amalthea

I was canvassing in Bolton this afternoon and now I am cleaning the critter room (I've got a rescue glider being dropped off tomorrow). And tonight I have a party to do.... All with cramps! Lovely!


----------



## Shell195

Ive had my youngest sister and her family come to visit today. It made me very sleepy:lol2: I also went to Southport this morning and picked Soph up from her Dads. Steve did all the cleaning today


----------



## Shell195

diamondlil said:


> I totally forgot to update on here about the new stable cats! My friend's adopted 4 feral cats and they really are scary! They spent 4 weeks in a big cage, hiding in a big cardboard box aand growling when we fed them or changed the litter tray. They are released now and settled in well. We see them around the yard, they all know their feeding time and sleep in the straw stack, but still growl when we accidentally disturb them. I have to admit I'm careful when getting bales off the stack, I don't want a face full of feral cat while I'm balancing up there!
> The arrangement is that if they have any health issues they will be trapped and taken to the vet from the rescue organisation as it's highly unlikely they'll ever take to any handling and 'normal' vets don't like dealing with them. I haven't managed to get any photos of them, usually all we see is a black shape moving into cover or a set of baleful eyes and I don't want to stress them.


 

We have quite a few feral cats that live in the sanctuary grounds after being released by us and they do actually become quite sociable after a while. They will do a great job at keeping the rodents down





Amalthea said:


> I was canvassing in Bolton this afternoon and now I am cleaning the critter room (I've got a rescue glider being dropped off tomorrow). And tonight I have a party to do.... All with cramps! Lovely!


Poor Glider, are you fostering or keeping him/her?
You need to take Feminax Ultra for the cramps, amazing stuff


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

jen! wheres re'voil?!


----------



## diamondlil

It's early days yet Shell, but if 'sociable' means scaring the pants off me while I'm mixing up feeds, the stable cats are getting there! There are 3 boys and a girl (all neutered of course) and mainly black with a few small white marks on them. We haven't actually seen them well enough to work out which is which, except for the biggest, jet black male. Just eye contact makes 'em growl. Talking to them if they are watching you makes 'em growl. the shelter was really glad to home 4 at once, they find black cats harder to place, and being feral too they had been there for over a year already.


----------



## Shell195

diamondlil said:


> It's early days yet Shell, but if 'sociable' means scaring the pants off me while I'm mixing up feeds, the stable cats are getting there! There are 3 boys and a girl (all neutered of course) and mainly black with a few small white marks on them. We haven't actually seen them well enough to work out which is which, except for the biggest, jet black male. Just eye contact makes 'em growl. Talking to them if they are watching you makes 'em growl. the shelter was really glad to home 4 at once, they find black cats harder to place, and being feral too they had been there for over a year already.


 
Feral cats are hard to rehome at the best of times so well done to the stables for taking on a whole mousing family. :lol2: Im sure the growling is feral for Thankyou:whistling2:


----------



## diamondlil

I'd say the growling is feral for 'come here and I'll have your hand off' ! I'll try to get pictures of them when they've settled down more. They know their feeding time and skulk around waiting in the shadows, so they should get the idea that we're not going to do them any harm. Kim was originally going to get 2, but the shelter persuaded her that 4 wouldn't be any trouble! She's not a 'pet' cat person (!) but stables and cats just go together. I did find some very silly toys in the straw stack and after a bit of persuasion she admitted she bought them Christmas presents so they wouldn't feel left out!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive had my youngest sister and her family come to visit today. It made me very sleepy:lol2: I also went to Southport this morning and picked Soph up from her Dads. Steve did all the cleaning today


I came home at 5:00 and Barry had done all the hoovering and shampooed the carpet, courtesy of Skye squitting everywhere, including on my handbag before I went out this morning!! :bash:

I felt so guilty rushing out and leaving him to clean it all up! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I came home at 5:00 and Barry had done all the hoovering and shampooed the carpet, courtesy of Skye squitting everywhere, including on my handbag before I went out this morning!! :bash:
> 
> I felt so guilty rushing out and leaving him to clean it all up! :whistling2:


 
Skye really does have a sensitive tummy doesnt he, it makes you wonder if this was one of the reasons the previous owners gave him back to the breeder:bash:


I would have felt guilty too:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

No idea, Cat *lol*

The newbie glider will stay here. Gotta get him neutered before I can integrate him, though. Anybody know of a good exotics vet that doesn't charge an arm and a leg?? I was quoted £68 yesterday!!!! *shocked* But my friend's vet in Chester charges £35. If I can't find one decent nearby, I'll be taking him there and having a day at the zoo while I'm waiting for him!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> jen! wheres re'voil?!





Amalthea said:


> No idea, Cat *lol*
> 
> The newbie glider will stay here. Gotta get him neutered before I can integrate him, though. Anybody know of a good exotics vet that doesn't charge an arm and a leg?? I was quoted £68 yesterday!!!! *shocked* But my friend's vet in Chester charges £35. If I can't find one decent nearby, I'll be taking him there and having a day at the zoo while I'm waiting for him!


 
Is this what Cat is looking for Beauty Salon Manchester, Hair Salon Manchester, Nail Salon Manchester, Hairdressers In Manchester, Cut, Colour, Highlights, Extensions - Home

Gliders are such cute little things, Im glad you have got him now. Sounds like a good deal to me, you go to the zoo and glider gets his nuts off:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

evening all


----------



## Shell195

Evening Ian, its very quiet on here tonight. It appears they all have a better social life than me:lol2:


----------



## ditta

im lurking:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Is this what Cat is looking for Beauty Salon Manchester, Hair Salon Manchester, Nail Salon Manchester, Hairdressers In Manchester, Cut, Colour, Highlights, Extensions - Home
> 
> Gliders are such cute little things, Im glad you have got him now. Sounds like a good deal to me, you go to the zoo and glider gets his nuts off:whistling2:


 
google queen!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> google queen!


 
Yes thats the one:whistling2: Is it the right place?

Evening Ditta


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Yes thats the one:whistling2: Is it the right place?
> 
> Evening Ditta


why arent you on msn lady? and wheres your lovely daughter? :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

evening shell:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> evening shell:flrt:


oi, stop that at shell you, not while i aint got sophie here :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Soph is in bed as shes tired and feels crap and I just cant be arsed with msn at the minute as I am stripping walls ready for redecorating at the weekend


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Soph is in bed as shes tired and feels crap and I just cant be arsed with msn at the minute as I am stripping walls ready for redecorating at the weekend


did you tell her what i said? :whistling2: i told ditta in case you grassed me up :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

No I forgot:gasp: I will tell her tomorrow as shes helping me pain the hall, stairs and landing (not that she knows yet)


----------



## Amalthea

No social life... Was doing a party and now I smell bad (they were all heavy smokers)!

I think a day at the zoo while the new little man gets his manhood removed sounds like a good plan! *lol* Am looking forward to meeting him tomorrow. Apparently, he's quite a sweety


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> No social life... Was doing a party and now I smell bad (they were all heavy smokers)!
> 
> I think a day at the zoo while the new little man gets his manhood removed sounds like a good plan! *lol* Am looking forward to meeting him tomorrow. Apparently, he's quite a sweety


 
Dont forget the photos as they are another critter I love but wouldnt want to keep for myself:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Have I not posted any pics of my gliders on here?? Will get pics of the new little guy tomorrow if he's up for it 

My throat is fooked from all the cigarette smoke tonight, too!! BLEGH!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Have I not posted any pics of my gliders on here?? Will get pics of the new little guy tomorrow if he's up for it
> 
> My throat is fooked from all the cigarette smoke tonight, too!! BLEGH!


 
you can requset because you are working that people dont smoke in the room your doing the party in hun 

even though its their house they have to respect the person coming in to work and not smoke in the same room if the party organiser is not a smoker


----------



## temerist

tick tock tick tock

only an hour to go :lol2:

night ladies


----------



## Amalthea

I don't have that sort of confidence, Emma. I would feel cheeky *blush* But it is annoying having to febreeze my kit when I get home!

Night Ian!! How's my kitten brewing??


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I don't have that sort of confidence, Emma. I would feel cheeky *blush* But it is annoying having to febreeze my kit when I get home!
> 
> Night Ian!! How's my kitten brewing??


you dont have the confidence to tell them to not smoke but can hand vibes round lol hee hee 

jen if your not a smoker then its not fair people smoking around you when your working 

they wouldnt be able to smoke in a pub hun 

i smoke and wouldnt allow people smoking in the room i held my parties in when i worked for ann summers it distracts you makes your kit humm and makes you cough like hell even if you do smoke :lol2:

make a note when you book parties for people to kindly not smoke in the room the party is being held in


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I might be able to add that little tidbit into their party pack and welcome letter. I know I'm odd


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Skye really does have a sensitive tummy doesnt he, it makes you wonder if this was one of the reasons the previous owners gave him back to the breeder:bash:
> 
> 
> I would have felt guilty too:whistling2:


He sure does, among many other problems. I have thought that might have been another reason why he went back to the breeder.

I'm not sure what caused it, but the only thing that has changed is that I ordered a herbal calming remedy comprised of suitable herbs and gave him some last night for the first time, so I don't know if it's a reaction to the herbs??? Might be.. 

I did apologise profusely to Barry - it was very fortuitous that he did it as i was ready to walk out of the door! :whistling2:

Anyway when I came home all the living room carpet had been shampooed! :2thumb:


Amalthea said:


> Have I not posted any pics of my gliders on here?? Will get pics of the new little guy tomorrow if he's up for it
> 
> My throat is fooked from all the cigarette smoke tonight, too!! BLEGH!


I've seen your glider down your bra! :whistling2: 


Emmaj said:


> make a note when you book parties for people to kindly not smoke in the room the party is being held in


I think that's your best way around that problem Jen! :2thumb: 

Point out to the party host that you find it difficult to work in a smoky environment, so could she request that her guests don't smoke in the room where you are holding the party. That way it's discussed before it becomes a problem???


----------



## Amalthea

Very clever, you lot 

Ah yes!! The Gizmo down the top pic!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Eileen could it be the face paints that have caused Skye to be squitty as arent they oil based?


----------



## Charlibob

Bit of random question, but does anyone know any recipes for kitty safe gravy?:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen could it be the face paints that have caused Skye to be squitty as arent they oil based?


Well I suppose it might have been, but I didn't think he actually ate that much of it to cause that much explosive diarrhoea.

Barry said he was all right when he took him out for his afternoon walk and then he gave him a bit of fish tonight cos we had a fish supper to save me cooking. He couldn't have had it down for more than an hour and he was sick and brought it all back up again.

It could also have been the rubber he's been chewing off the doormat at the back door?? And God knows what else he might have pinched that we aren't even aware of!!!


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Bit of random question, but does anyone know any recipes for kitty safe gravy?:lol2:


I just give my cats whatever gravy we have - mainly Bisto or Oxo granules I use.


----------



## Shell195

Its Ians birthday today:whistling2:











Sorry I couldnt find one with more candles on it:lol2:

Happy Birthday xx


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! 

*Happy Birthday, Ian!!!*


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> I just give my cats whatever gravy we have - mainly Bisto or Oxo granules I use.


Ahhh didn't realise they could eat Bisto, got lots of that in cupboard :2thumb:

Tabby has a bit of gravy problem (she licks all the gravy off her wet food, then picks at the meat!) and I bought her a bottle of cat gravy buts its expensive and has to be used within 4 days, but she loved it poured over her kibble so might give her a bit of Bisto now and then for a bit of change. Shes gone a strike with her wet food atm, I gave her pouch of the whiskas o so fishy stuff and gobbled it up like shes starved! But shes not having that all the time its cost twice as much as the normal whiskas and she has royal canin kibble down at all times so doesnt really need it if you get what I mean.


----------



## feorag

I've never fed my cats meat in gravy, cos they all licked the gravy off and left the lumps of meat. So I've always fed meat in jelly and mashed it up with a fork so they couldn't eat selected bits.

Happy Birthday Ian!! :2thumb:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> I've never fed my cats meat in gravy, cos they all licked the gravy off and left the lumps of meat. So I've always fed meat in jelly and mashed it up with a fork so they couldn't eat selected bits.
> 
> Happy Birthday Ian!! :2thumb:
> 
> image



Will try the mashing up as she also likes to lick the jelly off :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I think they all do! :roll:

Well I'm off to bed now - Good night everyone!


----------



## Shell195

Morning people, we have woken up to a thick blanket of snow and its still at it now:bash::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Snowing here, too. Have about 3 inches down and it's not stopped.

Newbie glider arrives today


----------



## ashley

Happy birthday Ian!

Morning everyone!

I'm planning on having a productive day of cleaning so won't be on much. I'm hoping I get a call with a better offer than cleaning though to give me an excuse to get out of it. We'll see!


----------



## Shell195

I have been out and shovelled the snow off the dog yard as its a pain to clean when its full of the white stuff. I must have looked a sight as I was in my dressing gown and trainers:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I bet you did.

No snow here, a lovely sunny sky when I got up this morning, so there's a load of washing hanging on the washing line!

Got the ratty chappies to clean out today and dusting (I don't think Barry knows about dusting! :whip::whip:, but I can't complain after what he had to do yesterday. Kitchen benches to properly disinfect etc and then I might manage to sit down and get on with making some jewellery! 
:lol2: I've been saying that for 2 weeks now and have barely done a thing! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

I have just finished bathing the small dogs and grooming and clipping Ellie, my 3 legged Lurcher in a wig. She has a soft none moulting coat that matts easily, not helped by the fact she rolls round the floor:bash:
Shes now all neat and tidy once again:2thumb: 
My dogs make me smile, as soon as they have had something done to them they rush into the kitchen and sit by the treat cupboard:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Love it, Shell!! They're not dumb 

Little boy glider has just been dropped off. He's sleeping at the moment, but I got a peak at him and he's quite the handsome little man! My girls won't know what to do with themselves!!


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Are you intending to secure a future dynasty of SGs???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh! Are you intending to secure a future dynasty of SGs???


 
I think Jen is having his manhood removed whilst having a day trip to the zoo:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Ah yes! Short term memory loss!! :roll: I remember reading that now!

How sad am I ???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah yes! Short term memory loss!! :roll: I remember reading that now!
> 
> How sad am I ???


 
No sadder than me:lol2:
Ive just fed the dogs and now I need to hoover the house:bash:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

we have snow too

cats are currently bombing up and down stairs using the landing as a runway lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> we have snow too
> 
> cats are currently bombing up and down stairs using the landing as a runway lol


 
Did you enjoy yourself then?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Did you enjoy yourself then?


 
Nah it was boring lol only stayed for half an hour :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Nah it was boring lol only stayed for half an hour :lol2:


 
:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :bash:


 
lol would rather be sat with the animals than sat being bored :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol would rather be sat with the animals than sat being bored :lol2::lol2:


 
Yes, me too:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yes, me too:lol2:


hee hee guess that makes me a saddo too :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## izzey

Thought it was about time I said hi as the other night this thread kept me awake whilst waiting for my new kitties to arrive


----------



## Emmaj

izzey said:


> Thought it was about time I said hi as the other night this thread kept me awake whilst waiting for my new kitties to arrive


 
hello :welcome:


----------



## feorag

Yes, indeed :welcome:.

So have you posted a thread about your kittens?? You very well may have and I may very well have seen it and, indeed, commented on it, but I am old and senior moments seem to be prevailing at a rapid rate of knots as you will have gathered by my earlier post!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, indeed :welcome:.
> 
> So have you posted a thread about your kittens?? You very well may have and I may very well have seen it and, indeed, commented on it, but I am old and senior moments seem to be prevailing at a rapid rate of knots as you will have gathered by my earlier post!! :lol2:


:welcome: Izzey and to save me more typing I am the same as above:lol2:


----------



## izzey

No not started any posts about the kittens have only just took a photo of them


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> No not started any posts about the kittens have only just took a photo of them


 
Can we have some more information please:flrt:


----------



## izzey

They are Nfc kittens and 2 days old


----------



## Emmaj

izzey said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> They are Nfc kittens and 2 days old


 
awwwwwww bless they are so cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Gorgeous :flrt: So is the mum a red or tortie or was it just the father?


----------



## izzey

Mum is a tortie dad is a brown tabby, the little tortie kitten is staying with me


----------



## feorag

So do you breed NFCs 'seriously'? By that I mean do you class yourself as a breeder, which I'm assuming as you are keeping a female from this litter, or are you just having this one litter from your girl?


----------



## Shell195

Very sweet:flrto you breed and show them?


----------



## Basilbrush

They are seriously cute and I would keep them all, LOL!!!: victory: Can't wait to see how these develop. Any pics of the parents??


Evening All!!!:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## feorag

Evening Jules. I've just uploaded the BOP photographs in the new wildlife section from when we went to Fife to fly their Eagle Owl!!


----------



## Basilbrush

I know, I was about to go and make tea when I saw the thread on the main menu and thought I'd better have a nosey, and what a surprise when I saw the photos, :lol2:

Brilliant, just loved that day, we did so much in Edinburgh didn't we, when you think how many cats and chickens we had to look after, :lol2::lol2: GAWD and the dogs too, LOL!!!

Jules


----------



## izzey

Thanks everyone I think they are cute. Yes I do breed nfc and thanks to Eileens help I am takeing one of my girls to a show soon and that will be my first show.
Will get some pictures of the parents later


----------



## feorag

So which show are you taking her to??

And more importantly, are you bringing her to ours in May? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous kittens!!! *melts* Love that dark one with the stripe on his/her face 

Yup, this little glidery man will lose his manliness  I have started him off with girlie cage decor *LMAO* I couldn't find any manly stuff not being used *blush*


----------



## izzey

feorag said:


> So which show are you taking her to??
> 
> And more importantly, are you bringing her to ours in May? :lol2:


What show in May will be going to either the lincs or humberside show


----------



## feorag

Yes, they are your closest shows - we've done both of them more than once :roll: Is the Humberside one still going - I know a few years ago they had to cancel because they didn't get enough entries??? 

The one that I help to run is the Durham County Cat Club show on the Whit Bank Holiday Saturday at Nissan just off the A19.


----------



## Amalthea

Here's the little man... Not in the best of condition. His coat is terrible and his poos smell really bad *gags*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Here's the little man... Not in the best of condition. His coat is terrible and his poos smell really bad *gags*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Awww hes beautiful:flrt: How come his previous owner couldnt keep him ?


----------



## Amalthea

His cagemate died and they couldn't afford a new friend for him. They DID have three, but gave away one to somebody with a lone glider (which I am in two minds about... yes, they stopped a glider from living alone, but they separated a bonded trio). I am hoping his condition is because he lost his friend, but they have said that they haven't seen any change in the couple weeks the other has been gone.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - poor little fella! I hope you can get him right!


----------



## Amalthea

Well, he is STARVING (all animals are at dinner time, right *lol*) and mobbed me for his bowl. So I think that's a good sign. He's not shy around me at all


----------



## Shell195

Jen if anyone can mend him you can, poor little boy has had a rough time by the sound of it


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, he'll be fine with time  Might have to hold back on his neuter for a bit, though... But at least he's got friends to talk to. Some good food and vitamins and all will be ok


----------



## izzey

Amalthea said:


> Here's the little man... Not in the best of condition. His coat is terrible and his poos smell really bad *gags*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


He is lovely


----------



## Amalthea

He is smelly!!! Not gonna win over the neighboring girls smelling like THAT!


----------



## temerist

evening wenches


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening wenches


Evening birthday boy:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Its Ians birthday today:whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldnt find one with more candles on it:lol2:
> 
> Happy Birthday xx





Amalthea said:


> Oooh!!
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Ian!!!*





feorag said:


> I've never fed my cats meat in gravy, cos they all licked the gravy off and left the lumps of meat. So I've always fed meat in jelly and mashed it up with a fork so they couldn't eat selected bits.
> 
> Happy Birthday Ian!! :2thumb:
> 
> image





ashley said:


> Happy birthday Ian!
> 
> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm planning on having a productive day of cleaning so won't be on much. I'm hoping I get a call with a better offer than cleaning though to give me an excuse to get out of it. We'll see!


 
Just for you Ian:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

awww thank you :blush:




























didnt get my own thread thought :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman




----------



## temerist

ty fenny :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> awww thank you :blush:
> 
> 
> didnt get my own thread thought :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


 



You do now:whistling2:

Happy birthday temerist


----------



## Emmaj

Happy Birthday Ian 


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Happy Birthday Ian
> 
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
:lol2: That was loud


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: That was loud


well wanted to make sure he heard it :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Amalthea said:


> His cagemate died and they couldn't afford a new friend for him. They DID have three, but gave away one to somebody with a lone glider (which I am in two minds about... yes, they stopped a glider from living alone, but they separated a bonded trio). I am hoping his condition is because he lost his friend, but they have said that they haven't seen any change in the couple weeks the other has been gone.


 
Ohhh Jen, what a shame - poor little guy, hope he comes okay. Don't know much about SG's, what condition should he be in, i.e. should he be much plumper and his coat looks a bit greasy/separated??

Well done for taking the wee guy on. "Jen Will Fix-it".:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## Lego

My kitten has gone to be spayed today, I can ring up at 2:00 to see how she is. I hate this waiting game, just wanna have her back home


----------



## Amalthea

Awww... I know it's easier to say than do, but don't worry. She'll be fine {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Amalthea

O......M......G!!!!!!

Those dane cross pups are stunning, Ian!!!! I had to go have a nosey when somebody has said they are having a homecheck for one (I don't tend to look in the rehoming boards, because I'd want them all). Merle!!! Danes are my favorite breed of dog :flrt: And you think the cross bit is collie!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I'm sure she'll be fine, but I appreciate your worry - I'd be exactly the same! :lol2:

Quiet on here today! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Lego Im sure your kitten will be fine, says me who worries constantly when any of mine have gone in for neutering:blush:

Yes Jen the pups are gorgeous arent they:flrt::flrt::flrt:


Ive just bathed my two nekkid boys and Im sure I got wetter than the pair of them. There is nothing as strange as having a slippy wet kitty clinging on and climbing onto your shoulder:lol2: They are now warm and dry and I am still very damp:bash:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Lego Im sure your kitten will be fine, says me who worries constantly when any of mine have gone in for neutering:blush:
> 
> Yes Jen the pups are gorgeous arent they:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> Ive just bathed my two nekkid boys and Im sure I got wetter than the pair of them. There is nothing as strange as having a slippy wet kitty clinging on and climbing onto your shoulder:lol2: They are now warm and dry and I am still very damp:bash:



naaawww!!!! 

cute..... saskia has baths :/ 


saskia often hides under the toilet and i got for a bath she pops out from her hiding place sites on the side of the bath and dips her paws in :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Stunning pups, definitely!!

*lol* Oh, bath time is always fun in a household of puds! Unless they are Turkish puds who apparently love it (which will be here in a few months!!!! WOOO!!!!!). *deep breath*


----------



## Lego

Thanks for your kind words guys, she's fine  Can pick her up at 3:30 which is earlier than I expected so I'm dead chuffed 

Jo x


----------



## Shell195

Lego said:


> Thanks for your kind words guys, she's fine  Can pick her up at 3:30 which is earlier than I expected so I'm dead chuffed
> 
> Jo x


 
Thats great news:no1:


----------



## temerist

evening wenchy people


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening wenchy people


 
Hello you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman

I am an old dear who smells of cat pee!:bash::bash::bash:
I had to drive to the feed mill this afternoon so I gets Chalky and me into the car and sets off with the heater blowing on me feets. All of a sudden there is a strong and nasty smell of cat pee in the car. I looks at Chalky, and Chalky looks back at me and we both looks at me 'andbag. Yup, left it in the scullery last night and one of the beggars peed into it.:gasp: My shopping list was wet and smelly, my stuffed toys on the keyring was smelly, the bag was smelly and because it was getting nice and warm by the blower, it was getting smellier. I had planned to go to the supermarket on the way home but I couldn't inflict the cat ssipy smell on the other customers so Chalky and me just got the feed then came home again. Now the bag, and my keyring toys are in the washing machine.Chalky says those blasted cats are disgusting.He only says that cos they call him a sh1t-eater cos he raids their litter tray.:lol2:


----------



## Lego

Sorry guys, got a couple of questions :blush:

Bobo (aka Fluff) is ok, she's a bit dopey still and is sleeping a lot (which is to be expected I guess) but she's eating and has used the litter tray  She has a collar thing on though and looks absolutely miserable  How long is she supposed to wear it for?

I've got her in my room at the moment and was planning on keeping her away from our other cats for a couple of days, just until she's feeling more herself again. I just left the door slightly ajar while I was shifting some stuff in/out and Smog snuck in, she fluffed her fur all up and was hissing at Fluff  Do you think this is just a one off? They've been friends for several months now so to see that was gutting


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I am an old dear who smells of cat pee!:bash::bash::bash:
> I had to drive to the feed mill this afternoon so I gets Chalky and me into the car and sets off with the heater blowing on me feets. All of a sudden there is a strong and nasty smell of cat pee in the car. I looks at Chalky, and Chalky looks back at me and we both looks at me 'andbag. Yup, left it in the scullery last night and one of the beggars peed into it.:gasp: My shopping list was wet and smelly, my stuffed toys on the keyring was smelly, the bag was smelly and because it was getting nice and warm by the blower, it was getting smellier. I had planned to go to the supermarket on the way home but I couldn't inflict the cat ssipy smell on the other customers so Chalky and me just got the feed then came home again. Now the bag, and my keyring toys are in the washing machine.Chalky says those blasted cats are disgusting.He only says that cos they call him a sh1t-eater cos he raids their litter tray.:lol2:


:lol2: That brings back memories as Ive been there, done that and bought the T shirt:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Lego said:


> Sorry guys, got a couple of questions :blush:
> 
> Bobo (aka Fluff) is ok, she's a bit dopey still and is sleeping a lot (which is to be expected I guess) but she's eating and has used the litter tray  She has a collar thing on though and looks absolutely miserable  How long is she supposed to wear it for?
> 
> Unless she is bothering her stitches she doesnt need it on, at least while you are about to watch her. Ive never used one with my cats or the sanctuary before
> 
> I've got her in my room at the moment and was planning on keeping her away from our other cats for a couple of days, just until she's feeling more herself again. I just left the door slightly ajar while I was shifting some stuff in/out and Smog snuck in, she fluffed her fur all up and was hissing at Fluff  Do you think this is just a one off? They've been friends for several months now so to see that was gutting


That is normal behaviour as all they can smell is the strong scent of the vets and seeing her in a buster collar is enough to freak out any cat. Smog will soon revert back once the smell has faded and the collar has gone


----------



## Amalthea

Evening *waves* Just made up some glider mush and fed everybody.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Evening *waves* Just made up some glider mush and fed everybody.


Sounds lovely What do they actually eat?


----------



## Lego

Shell195 said:


> That is normal behaviour as all they can smell is the strong scent of the vets and seeing her in a buster collar is enough to freak out any cat. Smog will soon revert back once the smell has faded and the collar has gone


Thanks loads Shell, you're a star!  I'm at Uni tomorrow so I'll leave the collar on for now, when I get home I'll give her a break though and see how she does


----------



## fenwoman

I have to go to bed folks. The cats are insisting. Plus, I seem to have pinched something in my back again and I can't feel my legs properly. It's a horrible feeling like pins and needles and cold. So I'm best off in bed. Nighty night and don't let Ian bite hehe:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I have to go to bed folks. The cats are insisting. Plus, I seem to have pinched something in my back again and I can't feel my legs properly. It's a horrible feeling like pins and needles and cold. So I'm best off in bed. Nighty night and don't let Ian bite hehe:lol2:


Night Pam I hope you wake up with a spring in your step instead of cat pee in your handbag :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Sounds lovely What do they actually eat?


 
The mush is just fruit  Sometimes it's actually quite tasty!! :whistling2:

G'night Pam! that doesn't sound good at all 

I am craving chocolate (again)... Think I'm gonna make rice crispy cakes (with peanut butter and marshmallows) :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I am an old dear who smells of cat pee!:bash::bash::bash:


But it's better than smelling of human pee though! :lol:

Lego, I agree with Shell - they hate that vet, disinfectant, anaesthetic smell the cats come back with and the collar will scare them, just like a bag in the middle of a normally empty floor will - that's just cats.

Well I managed to get some earrings made today, done the owls, tortoise/turtle, gecko and a few different cats made up and photographed and will upload them into Photobucket tomorrow and put them in classifieds to see what reaction I get.

Might get some bracelets done tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> But it's better than smelling of human pee though! :lol:
> 
> Lego, I agree with Shell - they hate that vet, disinfectant, anaesthetic smell the cats come back with and the collar will scare them, just like a bag in the middle of a normally empty floor will - that's just cats.
> 
> Well I managed to get some earrings made today, done the owls, tortoise/turtle, gecko and a few different cats made up and photographed and will upload them into Photobucket tomorrow and put them in classifieds to see what reaction I get.
> 
> Might get some bracelets done tomorrow! :2thumb:


 
:lol2: Give me cat pee anyday

Your jewellery sounds great, you have been a busy bee today:no1:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I have, haven't I? Was out this morning at the docs and then home. Bit of tidying away of yesterday's washing, bit of time on here, a girl called around to get me to sign her Prefix Application Form for GCCF (she breeds BSH), so a bit of chat, then a bit of dog walking and even a bit of knitting - that's a good-ish day!! Oh and Julie rang for a chit chat too!


----------



## Amalthea

Quiet in here today... Thought I'd share a pic I snapped of Annie... I am hoping the huge nest that she built means she's got joeys again (she didn't build one last time, but she's supposed to, so maybe she's figgered out the whole mothering lark)


----------



## feorag

Oh, Jen that would be excellent!! :2thumb: Fingers crossed for you!

I've been busy photographing all my newly made earrings and putting a thread up on here.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/467807-handmaid-animal-jewellery-owls-cats.html

I only ordered a couple of each and in some cases only one just to test the water, but I will be able to order more if I get a decent response, so fingers crossed! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

You are very clever, Eileen!!  Loving the earings!!


----------



## Shell195

Wow Eileen they are fantastic:no1: I love the black/gold cat head studs:2thumb:

Jen I think I missed something as I didnt know it wasnt successful with Annie last time  Fingers crossed this time:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry bout that, Shell... I thought I told everybody  No, she lost them all *sigh* Hopefully this time will be better.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Wow Eileen they are fantastic:no1: I love the black/gold cat head studs:2thumb:


I advertised the gold cat heads before christmas a couple of years ago and sold a few - where were you then?? :lol2:




Shell195 said:


> Jen I think I missed something as I didnt know it wasnt successful with Annie last time  Fingers crossed this time:2thumb:.


Don't you remember her big secret that she didn't want to divulge in case it went wrong?? Pam though she was pregnant! :roll2: It was Annie's babbies - bless! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I advertised the gold cat heads before christmas a couple of years ago and sold a few - where were you then?? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Don't you remember her big secret that she didn't want to divulge in case it went wrong?? Pam though she was pregnant! :roll2: It was Annie's babbies - bless! :sad:


 
:lol2: I knew the original news but not the follow up:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I think I may have said something in this thread about them not making it... So maybe you missed it, Shell?


----------



## temerist

:devil:


----------



## Shell195

You are probably right Jen, it could have been when I had no net


Whats up Ian ?


----------



## temerist

nothing lol just fancied doing a picture :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> nothing lol just fancied doing a picture :lol2:


 
Very funny.................................................NOT:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Ian, I blame you and your adorable puppies, but I have been browsing the rehome section... Poor critters  

What's the matter? 

ETA: Nevermind  How's my foetal kitten?


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Very funny.................................................NOT:bash:


sorry :blush:



Amalthea said:


> Ian, I blame you and your adorable puppies, but I have been browsing the rehome section... Poor critters
> 
> What's the matter?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind  How's my foetal kitten?


i hate looking through the rehoming section but i cant help it. pregnant kitty is fine, very very fat but fine lol will get some piccies


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I hate it, too.... I was browsing preloved yesterday (officially to point people looking for sugar gliders towards the forum I moderate, but I got side tracked).  Depressing. 

Although, if anybody hears of somebody looking for a male rat (who has other male rats for him to live with), please let me know. I don't want to advertise him, but I've only got one boy left and I don't want him living out his life in solitary (he's only young)... But after Logan passed away last week, Kirk has been left by himself and the friend who was going to take him has changed her mind 

Oooh!! Pics of Mama Cat would be great!!!


----------



## sundia

evening all!


----------



## Shell195

Im mad at the minute:devil: My stupid younger sister got her son a terrapin, the first I heard of it was tonight. He no longer wants it, its in a turtle bowl with no heat/light/uv
I have said I will take it and rehome it but I really dont need a turtle at the minute.Why do these stupid people get these pets in the first place:devil: and why the hell dont they research their needs first:devil:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Im mad at the minute:devil: My stupid younger sister got her son a terrapin, the first I heard of it was tonight. He no longer wants it, its in a turtle bowl with no heat/light/uv
> I have said I will take it and rehome it but I really dont need a turtle at the minute.Why do these stupid people get these pets in the first place:devil: and why the hell dont they research their needs first:devil:


if you need a hand shell let me know


----------



## Amalthea

Don't get me started on turtles!!! It royally pissed me off when my boss (when I worked in a pet shop) started getting turtles and turtle bowls in and then selling them without heat, UV, proper food, any sort of advice, etc etc etc. And then I would get in trouble for telling people what they actually needed and putting them off the sale!!! Hopefully the little one you are getting is young enough to bring him back and stop any permanent damage.


----------



## fenwoman

Evenin' all. Legs are fine today. I just needed to get off my spine to allow things to unpinch :lol2:
I had a nice day today and cleaned my mice out. I now have 4 seperate colonies :gasp: :flrt:
I was really miffed cos when I got my handbag out of the washing machine and let it dry, I can still catch the faint whiff of cat pee. I'm going to sprinkle some essential oil onto the lining to see if that gets rid of it. 
I've decided that washing powder is a flipping con!!
I usually use just soda crystals and am happy with the results. But I bought some of that new Ariel stuff cos it says it washes at cold temperatures. Washed the pissy bag in Ariel and it still stinks:devil:
I also did a load of washing a couple of days ago, on a warm wash using riel and I had to wash it all again as it came out dirty :bash: Then I read the box as it says "heavily soiled items will need a higher temperature".
Nice cop out. They say it washes brilliantly clean,on a cold wash, even getting out wine stains and grass stains on some chap's white pants on the telly advert', but it's a load of rollox. If I have to wash on a higher temperature, I'll stick to my usual cheap soda crystals cos they do just as good a job, no animal esting is involved and it's environmentally friendly too.And I'm contacting Ariel to get me money back too, bleedin' robbin' con merchants and liars they are :bash::bash:
Oh, and I'm getting 2 more ferrets :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... I hate it, too.... I was browsing preloved yesterday (officially to point people looking for sugar gliders towards the forum I moderate, but I got side tracked).  Depressing.
> 
> Although, if anybody hears of somebody looking for a male rat (who has other male rats for him to live with), please let me know. I don't want to advertise him, but I've only got one boy left and I don't want him living out his life in solitary (he's only young)... But after Logan passed away last week, Kirk has been left by himself and the friend who was going to take him has changed her mind
> 
> Oooh!! Pics of Mama Cat would be great!!!


 
If I thought mine would accept him I would take him but Ive failed miserably at introducing even tiny babies, then I panic and take them out, then have to get another baby to go with the one I removed which is why I now have 8 rats in 3 cages:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, and Kirk is a very handsome blazed platinum rex dumbo with a kinky tail (Kinky Kirk)


----------



## sundia

fenwoman said:


> Evenin' all. Legs are fine today. I just needed to get off my spine to allow things to unpinch :lol2:
> I had a nice day today and cleaned my mice out. I now have 4 seperate colonies :gasp: :flrt:
> I was really miffed cos when I got my handbag out of the washing machine and let it dry, I can still catch the faint whiff of cat pee. I'm going to sprinkle some essential oil onto the lining to see if that gets rid of it.
> I've decided that washing powder is a flipping con!!
> I usually use just soda crystals and am happy with the results. But I bought some of that new Ariel stuff cos it says it washes at cold temperatures. Washed the pissy bag in Ariel and it still stinks:devil:
> I also did a load of washing a couple of days ago, on a warm wash using riel and I had to wash it all again as it came out dirty :bash: Then I read the box as it says "heavily soiled items will need a higher temperature".
> Nice cop out. They say it washes brilliantly clean,on a cold wash, even getting out wine stains and grass stains on some chap's white pants on the telly advert', but it's a load of rollox. If I have to wash on a higher temperature, I'll stick to my usual cheap soda crystals cos they do just as good a job, no animal esting is involved and it's environmentally friendly too.And I'm contacting Ariel to get me money back too, bleedin' robbin' con merchants and liars they are :bash::bash:
> Oh, and I'm getting 2 more ferrets :flrt:


fettets how cute! 

i wanna wrok in a zoo


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> If I thought mine would accept him I would take him but Ive failed miserably at introducing even tiny babies, then I panic and take them out, then have to get another baby to go with the one I removed which is why I now have 8 rats in 3 cages:bash:


You're too soft, Shell!! :whistling2: What I do for introing boys is give them a bath together and then leave them to dry off together in the tub with loadsa towels. Then either set up a completely new cage or REALLY clean everything in their old one. Also, it's easier to intro boys when they are very young or after they've gone through their hormonal stage (at about 8 months or so).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh, and Kirk is a very handsome blazed platinum rex dumbo with a kinky tail (Kinky Kirk)


 

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 
:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I did all kinds of things and put them in a brand new cage then they lived together for about 8 hours before things got really nasty. They were rolling round taking lumps out of each other. The second time I added a baby hairless boy and let them meet him outside the cage, all was fine for a week then I went in and my poor boy had bite marks all over him and a nasty eye wound too. You see Im totally useless at intros. At the minute peace reigns in the rat realms and my 4 boys have a 5ft x 4 ft aviary all to themselves and the other 2 pairs have the next aviary down. That is 3 huge cages for very few rats:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Although, if anybody hears of somebody looking for a male rat (who has other male rats for him to live with), please let me know. I don't want to advertise him, but I've only got one boy left and I don't want him living out his life in solitary (he's only young)... But after Logan passed away last week, Kirk has been left by himself and the friend who was going to take him has changed her mind


 If you lived nearer, I'd have tried him with my 2 boys, cos I'm looking for a third to 'space them out a bit'



Shell195 said:


> Im mad at the minute:devil: My stupid younger sister got her son a terrapin, the first I heard of it was tonight. He no longer wants it, its in a turtle bowl with no heat/light/uv
> I have said I will take it and rehome it but I really dont need a turtle at the minute.Why do these stupid people get these pets in the first place:devil: and why the hell dont they research their needs first:devil:


I only wish I knew Shell! They really need hitting on the head with a hammer cos they're thick - no apologies to your sister cos she obviously didn't put any thought into it - did she??



fenwoman said:


> .And I'm contacting Ariel to get me money back too, bleedin' robbin' con merchants and liars they are :bash::bash:


And if you do complain you will get your money back cos they don't like unhappy customers! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ariel makes me itch:devil:
Eileen, Samthevanman is very good at delivering animals and reasonable too:whistling2:

My sister never puts any thought into anything:bash:


----------



## sundia

i bathed my oh mums cat today as she came back covered in goo (no idea where she had been) 

she was a ver good girl! but wont come near me now


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I did all kinds of things and put them in a brand new cage then they lived together for about 8 hours before things got really nasty. They were rolling round taking lumps out of each other. The second time I added a baby hairless boy and let them meet him outside the cage, all was fine for a week then I went in and my poor boy had bite marks all over him and a nasty eye wound too. You see Im totally useless at intros. At the minute peace reigns in the rat realms and my 4 boys have a 5ft x 4 ft aviary all to themselves and the other 2 pairs have the next aviary down. That is 3 huge cages for very few rats:lol2:


_THAT_'s why your boys put up a fuss about having newbies in... They'd have to downgrade in the amount of room they'd get!!! *lol*


Seriously, though.... I do need a new home for him, so if you hear of anybody, let me know. He's not a dominant rat, so would prolly cause little trouble.


----------



## Amalthea

Annie doesn't have joeys, but maybe the nest is her getting ready for them? We shall see...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh no! poor logan, rip, im glad i gave him a cuddle now x


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I'm glad you got to meet him  He was a very special little man!! I posted some pics and about him passing in here last week. It's very different in the critter room now without him.


----------



## Charlibob

I've had Tabby over 4 weeks I think it is now and I told you all about the scabs from the stress and being attacked. Well the ones on her face/head/neck have cleared up, but the ones on her back and around the base of her tail are still bad! What started off as tiny scabs are now becoming quite big as shes scratching at them a lot, there's about 20 in total! They aren't infected at all, but they are getting bigger as she wont leave them alone because they must be quite itchy. The scabs seem to fall off, get stuck on the way out, she scratches to get them out, hits the old injury and starts the cycle again only with a bigger scab :devil:

Should leave I them even longer and see if they go away as they aren't infected?


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> I've had Tabby over 4 weeks I think it is now and I told you all about the scabs from the stress and being attacked. Well the ones on her face/head/neck have cleared up, but the ones on her back and around the base of her tail are still bad! What started off as tiny scabs are now becoming quite big as shes scratching at them a lot, there's about 20 in total! They aren't infected at all, but they are getting bigger as she wont leave them alone because they must be quite itchy. The scabs seem to fall off, get stuck on the way out, she scratches to get them out, hits the old injury and starts the cycle again only with a bigger scab :devil:
> 
> Should leave I them even longer and see if they go away as they aren't infected?


I would be taking her for a vet check as they will be able to give her something to relieve the itching. The problem with her scratching is that eventually she will get an infection which will make it harder to treat


----------



## temerist

good morning everyone :flrt:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> good morning everyone :flrt:


Heyo :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

have some very sad news, unfortunatly Hope the rescue bulldog passed away in the early hours of this morning. the vet is sure it was organ failure but will know more within the next few days. hopefully she is in a better place now


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> have some very sad news, unfortunatly Hope the rescue bulldog passed away in the early hours of this morning. the vet is sure it was organ failure but will know more within the next few days. hopefully she is in a better place now


Omg hun. Bless her she had such a hard life. At least she died knowing that someone loved her and not everyone is like that. ***hugs*** RIP Hope baby.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I would be taking her for a vet check as they will be able to give her something to relieve the itching. The problem with her scratching is that eventually she will get an infection which will make it harder to treat


Yes, I agree - it sounds like she maybe needs a steroid injection to ease the irritation and stop the "scratch, itch, scratch" cycle. The more she scratches, the more she'll itch, so the more she'll scratch and it'll go on forever.


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> have some very sad news, unfortunatly Hope the rescue bulldog passed away in the early hours of this morning. the vet is sure it was organ failure but will know more within the next few days. hopefully she is in a better place now


So sorry to hear this Ian. Poor, poor girl, I've no doubt the vet is right and the starvation had done too much damage. People make me despair sometimes at what they can do to animals! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Morning people

Ian Im really sorry about your sad news and have replied on your thread


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Morning people
> 
> Ian Im really sorry about your sad news and have replied on your thread


Heya Shell


----------



## feorag

Morning Shell, I'm just 'checking in' to see what's going on cos it was very quiet when I checked in earlier this morning.

Gotta walk the dog soon and then meeting Anyday Anne. Then Skye to the vet for his booster this afternoon - that'll be fun - NOT!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning Eileen and Selina.

Selina hows the cute puppy doing?

Eileen I hope all goes well with your vet visit, I dont envy you knowing how much Skye hates going

Im not doing much today. Ive cleaned outside and the house and trays etc and shortly Im going to make homemade tomatoe soup:gasp:
Tonight Im off to pick up the terrapin and take the knots out of one of my sisters cats as she wont let her do it. Im going to take my clippers and use them as the matting is on her chest, that should be fun as shes a naughty tortie:bash:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Morning Eileen and Selina.
> 
> Selina hows the cute puppy doing?


Shes driving me insane got her 1st jab today.

She now knows when shes been naughty and runs off to her bed and pretends to be asleep lol


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Shes driving me insane got her 1st jab today.
> 
> She now knows when shes been naughty and runs off to her bed and pretends to be asleep lol


 

Aww bless her, terriers are such intelligent little dogs you just have to love their naughty, cheeky ways:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Aww bless her, terriers are such intelligent little dogs you just have to love their naughty, cheeky ways:flrt:


She is intelligent when she wants to be. She loves bath bubbles hehehe.

Think shes guna hate me today.


----------



## Basilbrush

temerist said:


> have some very sad news, unfortunatly Hope the rescue bulldog passed away in the early hours of this morning. the vet is sure it was organ failure but will know more within the next few days. hopefully she is in a better place now


Ohhh Ian I am so so sorry to hear this.:sad: Poor little girl. You did all you could Ian. Sending a big cuddle from Scotland.:grouphug:

RIP Hope.

Jukes


----------



## ashley

Afternoon everyone!

Ian, so sorry to hear about Hope but at least you done your very best for her and she spent her last days being cared about and for.

I've been so busy the last few days it's unreal! Major panic mode about my wedding dress so have an appointment for Friday at one place. I've tried 4 other shops but can never get anyone on the phone!

Good news - my Aunt has her female kitten booked in to be spayed on Friday and the male is getting done two weeks later. I went to hers last night to drop off my cat carrier for her, and her kittens are really strange. The boy is huge and has really long legs and the girl is half his size. Their coats are really sleek and their bodies are so defined, not the fluffy fatties they were last time I seen them. They have really weird markings and the boy especially has a very oriental look.

Anyways, back to work! Will try get on for a bit tonight to catch up on everything!


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> Ian, so sorry to hear about Hope but at least you done your very best for her and she spent her last days being cared about and for.
> 
> I've been so busy the last few days it's unreal! Major panic mode about my wedding dress so have an appointment for Friday at one place. I've tried 4 other shops but can never get anyone on the phone!
> 
> Good news - my Aunt has her female kitten booked in to be spayed on Friday and the male is getting done two weeks later. I went to hers last night to drop off my cat carrier for her, and her kittens are really strange. The boy is huge and has really long legs and the girl is half his size. Their coats are really sleek and their bodies are so defined, not the fluffy fatties they were last time I seen them. They have really weird markings and the boy especially has a very oriental look.
> 
> Anyways, back to work! Will try get on for a bit tonight to catch up on everything!


 
Great news about the cats:no1: It must be a worry off your mind. If the kittens are mogs they could actually have different fathers which is why they are so different in shape. What makings do they have?


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Ian!! I am so very sorry  {{{hugs}}} You did your best for her and at least she's not hurting anymore and got to live the last of her life surrounded by love.

I feel like shit today! Didn't fall asleep til after 6 this morning...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh, Ian!! I am so very sorry  {{{hugs}}} You did your best for her and at least she's not hurting anymore and got to live the last of her life surrounded by love.
> 
> I feel like shit today! Didn't fall asleep til after 6 this morning...


 
Any particular reason?


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... I seem to go through phases where I just can't sleep. So, I read a book (the entire thing) and then Gary woke up around 6 and I finally fell asleep (I think I may have been crying on him, but I'm not sure).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nope... I seem to go through phases where I just can't sleep. So, I read a book (the entire thing) and then Gary woke up around 6 and I finally fell asleep (I think I may have been crying on him, but I'm not sure).


 
Awww hun (((((((((BIG HUGS))))))))))) It could be you are worried about the stupid test:whip:


----------



## freekygeeky

still not 100% back to my self hence not posting on here much but i thought i would share thi with you 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/467346-hoe-do-i-get-butter.html


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Awww hun (((((((((BIG HUGS))))))))))) It could be you are worried about the stupid test:whip:


Possibly... Although, not sleeping isn't gonna help with _THAT_ any :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Hi Gina. Love the car cake BUT how did you manage to eat so much butter icing without being sick


----------



## Amalthea

I think I would have been sick... Although, when I am down, I have been known to eat a spoonful of Betty Crocker icing :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Hi Gina. Love the car cake BUT how did you manage to eat so much butter icing without being sick





Amalthea said:


> I think I would have been sick... Although, when I am down, I have been known to eat a spoonful of Betty Crocker icing :whistling2:



i very very very nearly was sick.. VERY nearly.


----------



## freekygeeky

im gettign broody again, i wanna kitten!!!!!!!!!
maincoon anyone wanna give me one? or just a moggy, im not fussy


----------



## Amalthea

*waits patiently for her kitten to be born*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *waits patiently for her kitten to be born*


*hmph* lol


----------



## izzey

Afternoon so sorry about the bulldog Ian.
I have spent a busy morning with the vet as all the cats have had their blood tests


----------



## Amalthea

freekygeeky said:


> *hmph* lol


 
Yes, but I am not a patient person :lol2: Gotta wait for the kitten to be born and then weaned... BAH!!!!


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Afternoon so sorry about the bulldog Ian.
> I have spent a busy morning with the vet as all the cats have had their blood tests


 
Are they Felv/Fiv tests or other?


----------



## fenwoman

Charlibob said:


> I've had Tabby over 4 weeks I think it is now and I told you all about the scabs from the stress and being attacked. Well the ones on her face/head/neck have cleared up, but the ones on her back and around the base of her tail are still bad! What started off as tiny scabs are now becoming quite big as shes scratching at them a lot, there's about 20 in total! They aren't infected at all, but they are getting bigger as she wont leave them alone because they must be quite itchy. The scabs seem to fall off, get stuck on the way out, she scratches to get them out, hits the old injury and starts the cycle again only with a bigger scab :devil:
> 
> Should leave I them even longer and see if they go away as they aren't infected?


(takes deep breath and counts to 10):bash:
If you have had your animal for 4 weeks and wounds and scabs have not healed and disappeared, but instead, are still there and getting bigger or worse, at what point would you think that you might consider taking your pet to a vet?(takes many more deep breaths and counts to 10 some more until she feels faint with deep breathing and counting but which is better than saying what she really thinks and ending up with another infraction)


----------



## Shell195

My daughter is sulking as shes seen a 12month old Devon Rex boy for sale for £100 ovn. Ive told her if she buys him hes her responsibility and she pays the vet bills and her fiance has said the same:whistling2: I have enough vets bills at the minute without adding more


----------



## Amalthea

Difficult to pass up, though


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> My daughter is sulking as shes seen a 12month old Devon Rex boy for sale for £100 ovn. Ive told her if she buys him hes her responsibility and she pays the vet bills and her fiance has said the same:whistling2: I have enough vets bills at the minute without adding more


can you buy me one tooooo ? lol

i have just seen bengal crosses for sale near me,, IM BROOODY!


----------



## izzey

Just the felv/fiv tests it is just a lot easier for the vet to come here


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Just the felv/fiv tests it is just a lot easier for the vet to come here


How many have you got? Am i right in thinking they are Norwegian forest cats?


----------



## fenwoman

well I know the next puss-me-catch I shall be getting. Tis a nekkid one.
Last month, Ian gave me details of a lady who had one wanting a home. I sopke to her at length on the phone and she told me she'd bred this cat herself and wanted to keep him but his father kept savaging him to the point that wounds had been made and the youngster spent his days terrified and in hiding. The lady emaile d me to tell me that she'd be happy to have the cat, named 'Colin' to come and live here with me but she was off on holiday the next day and Colin was in a cattery but she'd contact me in 2 weeks when she came back off holiday. The weeks went past and I was so excited, even arranging for him to get some knitted coats.On the day she was to arrive back, I sent a quick email hoping she had a nice holiday and telling her I was very excited and really looking forward to having Colin come and live with me. I got no reply. So I phoned. No answer. I spent the next several days phoning and emailing before I realised that I was the victim of a cruel hoax and that although the lady had said on the phone that I sounded ideal and although she'd emailed me to say that she was happy that Colin would come and live with me,she had no intention of letting him come to me. I was devastated and very very upset.What sort of person would do something so cruel? This was the last out of several contacts with 'rescue' sphynx from breeders, most ex breeding cats etc and in each case, something wasn't right. From one wanting to sell a cat who had health problems, to someone else wanting to sell an unsocialised ex stud cat whio'd never lived in a h ouse, for nearly the same price as a kitten would cost, to this where I was told I was just the right home for him and I could have him. It hasn't put me off and I still want a sphynx but I'm now considering either getting a kitten straight from a breeder, or even importing one from Europe where hopefully, the breeders are a bit more ethical.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> well I know the next puss-me-catch I shall be getting. Tis a nekkid one.
> Last month, Ian gave me details of a lady who had one wanting a home. I sopke to her at length on the phone and she told me she'd bred this cat herself and wanted to keep him but his father kept savaging him to the point that wounds had been made and the youngster spent his days terrified and in hiding. The lady emaile d me to tell me that she'd be happy to have the cat, named 'Colin' to come and live here with me but she was off on holiday the next day and Colin was in a cattery but she'd contact me in 2 weeks when she came back off holiday. The weeks went past and I was so excited, even arranging for him to get some knitted coats.On the day she was to arrive back, I sent a quick email hoping she had a nice holiday and telling her I was very excited and really looking forward to having Colin come and live with me. I got no reply. So I phoned. No answer. I spent the next several days phoning and emailing before I realised that I was the victim of a cruel hoax and that although the lady had said on the phone that I sounded ideal and although she'd emailed me to say that she was happy that Colin would come and live with me,she had no intention of letting him come to me. I was devastated and very very upset.What sort of person would do something so cruel? This was the last out of several contacts with 'rescue' sphynx from breeders, most ex breeding cats etc and in each case, something wasn't right. From one wanting to sell a cat who had health problems, to someone else wanting to sell an unsocialised ex stud cat whio'd never lived in a h ouse, for nearly the same price as a kitten would cost, to this where I was told I was just the right home for him and I could have him. It hasn't put me off and I still want a sphynx but I'm now considering either getting a kitten straight from a breeder, or even importing one from Europe where hopefully, the breeders are a bit more ethical.


 
Sadly the more expensive the cat the less ethical people seem to be:bash: You will get a nekkid kitty and he will be worth the wait:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

oh fen thats awful!!


----------



## Amalthea

That's horrible, Pam


----------



## fenwoman

I think so. I mean, if she changed her mind in the meantime, or found someone else, then why not just email me to say so? And from what she told me about poor Colin, I am worried about him. What sort of life can it be to be stressed and afraid all day every day, waiting to be attacked again?
I guess I'm just having a bad day so felt the need to have a little rant-ette. Got bad pain today and painkillers ont working so I'll apologies in advance if I get crabby and short with anyone.


----------



## izzey

Yes I have Norwegians I have 10 at the moment

Pam thats terrible


----------



## Basilbrush

fenwoman said:


> well I know the next puss-me-catch I shall be getting. Tis a nekkid one.
> Last month, Ian gave me details of a lady who had one wanting a home. I sopke to her at length on the phone and she told me she'd bred this cat herself and wanted to keep him but his father kept savaging him to the point that wounds had been made and the youngster spent his days terrified and in hiding. The lady emaile d me to tell me that she'd be happy to have the cat, named 'Colin' to come and live here with me but she was off on holiday the next day and Colin was in a cattery but she'd contact me in 2 weeks when she came back off holiday. The weeks went past and I was so excited, even arranging for him to get some knitted coats.On the day she was to arrive back, I sent a quick email hoping she had a nice holiday and telling her I was very excited and really looking forward to having Colin come and live with me. I got no reply. So I phoned. No answer. I spent the next several days phoning and emailing before I realised that I was the victim of a cruel hoax and that although the lady had said on the phone that I sounded ideal and although she'd emailed me to say that she was happy that Colin would come and live with me,she had no intention of letting him come to me. I was devastated and very very upset.What sort of person would do something so cruel? This was the last out of several contacts with 'rescue' sphynx from breeders, most ex breeding cats etc and in each case, something wasn't right. From one wanting to sell a cat who had health problems, to someone else wanting to sell an unsocialised ex stud cat whio'd never lived in a h ouse, for nearly the same price as a kitten would cost, to this where I was told I was just the right home for him and I could have him. It hasn't put me off and I still want a sphynx but I'm now considering either getting a kitten straight from a breeder, or even importing one from Europe where hopefully, the breeders are a bit more ethical.


 
Ohhh Pam, that's the pitts. People can be so cruel but don't give up, keep looking and I'm sure the right Nekkid kitty will come your way.: victory:

Hope you're feeling better soon too.

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

freekygeeky said:


> still not 100% back to my self hence not posting on here much but i thought i would share thi with you
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/467346-hoe-do-i-get-butter.html


 
Gees, that's great Gina, majorly impressed with the car!!!:gasp: Did your son love it???

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Gees, that's great Gina, majorly impressed with the car!!!:gasp: Did your son love it???
> 
> Jules


:lol2: Jules I think she made it for her boyfriend :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Yes I have Norwegians I have 10 at the moment
> 
> Pam thats terrible


Wow 10 Wegies your house must be mental:lol2: Of course I dont have many cats myself:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Pam, not all breeders are bad, the lady who bred Dennis is very down to earth and her cats are all HCM scanned,registered fully vaccinated,chipped and neutered. I tried many breeders when I wanted my first one and some of them were bloody awful. One woman wanted to charge me £800 for a kitten with a bad heart murmur, she said that was cheap as her normal kittens were far more expensive:gasp: Another started the price at £450 then proceded to auction the kitten to the highest bidder until I pulled out 

Do you want me to drop Dennis`s breeder a line and see if she knows of any nice adult boys in need of a lovely new home ? A nekkid kitty would be very beneficial to your health as he could snuggle up in bed with you and transfer his body heat through your aching joints. YOU NEED A NEKKID BOY TOO


----------



## Amalthea

That "refuge" thread is pissing me off. Not only the lack of English skills, but what is being said. He/she says they are 23 years old?!? Dear god......


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Pam, not all breeders are bad, the lady who bred Dennis is very down to earth and her cats are all HCM scanned,registered fully vaccinated,chipped and neutered. I tried many breeders when I wanted my first one and some of them were bloody awful. One woman wanted to charge me £800 for a kitten with a bad heart murmur, she said that was cheap as her normal kittens were far more expensive:gasp: Another started the price at £450 then proceded to auction the kitten to the highest bidder until I pulled out
> 
> Do you want me to drop Dennis`s breeder a line and see if she knows of any nice adult boys in need of a lovely new home ? A nekkid kitty would be very beneficial to your health as he could snuggle up in bed with you and transfer his body heat through your aching joints. YOU NEED A NEKKID BOY TOO


 Sounds like you know exactly what I'm on about with my rant about breeders Shell.Oddly enough, I spoke to Colin's breeder about this great Nekkid cat I knew of called Dennis.:flrt:
Sadly, I'm no longer in a position financially to spend several hundreds of pounds on a new pet. Not for the time being anyway. Plus, the deal with Colin has sort of left me feeling that I just can't cope with another disappointment just now.
Oddly enough, I never asked how much she wanted for Colin. That was not a priority. I simply told her all about myself, my home, what I could offer, and what I hoped, like hoping to have Colin outside with me in the fine weather while I worked and pottered about outside. Told her all about the diet I fed my cats etc. And she really sounded pleased. Then I got the email saying that she would love Colin to come to me and she wasn't asking any money for him, just a great home on the understanding that if anything went awry, that he should be returned to her which frankly, I assumed in any case as that's exactly how I would do it. I mentioned being happy to sign an adoption form and told her that my vet has always said he'd be pleased to give a reference for me should I ever need one. It was all looking good.Then...............silence.
I would still dearly love a Sphynx, but it seems that it isn't the right time yet. A few months of saving hard will do the trick.By all means speak to your breeder. I appreciate it.I did the lottery for tonight so who knows, I may be in a position to buy myself a Sphynxie boykin tomorrow :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Sounds like you know exactly what I'm on about with my rant about breeders Shell.Oddly enough, I spoke to Colin's breeder about this great Nekkid cat I knew of called Dennis.:flrt:
> Sadly, I'm no longer in a position financially to spend several hundreds of pounds on a new pet. Not for the time being anyway. Plus, the deal with Colin has sort of left me feeling that I just can't cope with another disappointment just now.
> Oddly enough, I never asked how much she wanted for Colin. That was not a priority. I simply told her all about myself, my home, what I could offer, and what I hoped, like hoping to have Colin outside with me in the fine weather while I worked and pottered about outside. Told her all about the diet I fed my cats etc. And she really sounded pleased. Then I got the email saying that she would love Colin to come to me and she wasn't asking any money for him, just a great home on the understanding that if anything went awry, that he should be returned to her which frankly, I assumed in any case as that's exactly how I would do it. I mentioned being happy to sign an adoption form and told her that my vet has always said he'd be pleased to give a reference for me should I ever need one. It was all looking good.Then...............silence.
> I would still dearly love a Sphynx, but it seems that it isn't the right time yet. A few months of saving hard will do the trick.By all means speak to your breeder. I appreciate it.I did the lottery for tonight so who knows, I may be in a position to buy myself a Sphynxie boykin tomorrow :mf_dribble:


 

I will drop Maureen a line and see if she can come up with anything positive, who kmows what the future holds but I certainly wont win the lottery tonight as I forgot to do it:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

I had my crown prep done today


----------



## Emmaj

my nets still playing up too takes an hour to load a page if it even will :devil::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Good evening Emma 
Ive not been in long as I picked up the terrapin and clipped the knots out of my sisters cat. They said nobody could get them out as shes a naughty tortie but I sat on the floor with her between my legs and clipped her chest while she purred the whole time:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Good evening Emma
> Ive not been in long as I picked up the terrapin and clipped the knots out of my sisters cat. They said nobody could get them out as shes a naughty tortie but I sat on the floor with her between my legs and clipped her chest while she purred the whole time:flrt:


lufferly lol its you, ya is the mad cat woman :lol2:

i have had a numb face most the day :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lufferly lol its you, ya is the mad cat woman :lol2:
> 
> i have had a numb face most the day :lol2:


 
I bet it hasnt shut you up though:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> I had my crown prep done today


 Crown? Will I have to curtsey to you then? (goes off to practice curtseying in her wellies with her stiff and creaky joints)


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I bet it hasnt shut you up though:whistling2:


 
it did lol the stuff they use always makes me feel woozy i go back to my mums an passed out in her chair lol she woke me up at 3.15 saying you better wake up you have to pick lew up :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> Crown? Will I have to curtsey to you then? (goes off to practice curtseying in her wellies with her stiff and creaky joints)


 
nah its only porcelin lol not gold or anything posh lol


----------



## feorag

There you go again you lot! I'm in all day yesterday and Monday and nobody is on and nobody is talking. Today I've been out since 12 and now I've got about 5 pages to read! :bash:

Ashley great news about your aunt's cats! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> I feel like shit today! Didn't fall asleep til after 6 this morning...


Me too! I was up until 2:30 cos Barry was on with his Pfffff....Pffffff......Pffffff....... :bash:. I gave up at 1:30 and then came downstairs in the end. Had a bowl of serial (_Edit: :lol: I've just re-read this and look how I've spelt cereal! :lol: - you can tell I was agitated!!) _and watched Loose Women on TV. Went back upstairs at 2:30 and he was sleeping like a baby - a silent baby! :2thumb: I'm tired today, but I'll be knackered tomorrow!!

I'm with Shell, maybe it's your subconscious working away fretting about the exam???

Pam, I'm so sorry to hear that your Sphynx didn't work out. Doesn't sound like the woman is putting Colin's best interests first, does it???

I presume you've contacted Sphynx rescue and told them you're interested in rescuing one???


Shell195 said:


> Sadly the more expensive the cat the less ethical people seem to be:bash: You will get a nekkid kitty and he will be worth the wait:flrt:


I have to say that I agree totally with this! That's one of the reasons I was so happy that as soon as Somalis were established as a breed the price came down to the same level as other breeds. Sadly *****, NFCs, Bengals, Sphynx etc etc, haven't really done that, although most cats are cheaper at the minute because people don't have the money to pay full price and breeders are having to reduce their price to move their kittens on.


Shell195 said:


> I bet it hasnt shut you up though:whistling2:


Yup!! Take more than that to shut our Ems up!! Hiya Doll!!!

Well as I thought another traumatic vet visit. Me and the vet sat on the floor while he talked to Skye, stoked him, tickled his feet and Skye was great - until he moved around to the side to check out his heart, at which point he started panicking! Then the vet started panicking, so we ended up with me having Skye in a necklock and my vet doing the injection! so not good. I said to Barry tonight, God forbid he's ever ill and needs a thorough examination, cos we'll have to sedate him!! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, hopefully cuz I am absolutely knackered now, I'll sleep tonight! We shall see... *sigh* Just sorting an order out for AS and then heading to bed.....


----------



## Shell195

Sophie is still sulking over this DEVON REX AND HAS GOT ME TO EMAIL THE PEOPLE TWICE(oops caps lock:blush They want £100 for him and although hes a fully vaccinated house cat hes 12 months old and not neutered:devil: I refuse to let her pay that much for an un neutered cat so shes stamping her feet:lol2: I really dont want another cat but told her if she pays for a cat and all the vets bills I dont have a problem. It doesnt seem to have put her off though:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Sophie is still sulking over this DEVON REX AND HAS GOT ME TO EMAIL THE PEOPLE TWICE(oops caps lock:blush They want £100 for him and although hes a fully vaccinated house cat hes 12 months old and not neutered:devil: I refuse to let her pay that much for an un neutered cat so shes stamping her feet:lol2: I really dont want another cat but told her if she pays for a cat and all the vets bills I dont have a problem. It doesnt seem to have put her off though:bash:


so looks like your getting another cat then :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...26-kittens-bengal-herts-beds.html#post5724925...

as you know im getting broody...
ive always wanted a main ****/nw forest/begal...
dad has ALWAYS wanted a bengal...

anway... we have always said we wouldnt get a bengal due to their nature...

but how bad are they really? Can they live with other cats... do they work well in large numbers of cats?.. acan they be indoor out door cats?..

me and dad found a STUNNING one in woodgreen, but it wasnt allowed to be homed with cats dog children or have cats dogs or children near by...... evil cat.. one eye one ear due to fighting lol!...

and re teh link above, ive never heard of cameo bengals?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> so looks like your getting another cat then :whistling2::lol2:


NO NO NO:bash:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...26-kittens-bengal-herts-beds.html#post5724925...
> 
> as you know im getting broody...
> ive always wanted a main ****/nw forest/begal...
> dad has ALWAYS wanted a bengal...
> 
> anway... we have always said we wouldnt get a bengal due to their nature...
> 
> but how bad are they really? Can they live with other cats... do they work well in large numbers of cats?.. acan they be indoor out door cats?..
> 
> me and dad found a STUNNING one in woodgreen, but it wasnt allowed to be homed with cats dog children or have cats dogs or children near by...... evil cat.. one eye one ear due to fighting lol!...
> 
> and re teh link above, ive never heard of cameo bengals?


 
These kittens arent 100% bengals which is why you have never seen a cameo/colourpoint bengal:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> These kittens arent 100% bengals which is why you have never seen a cameo/colourpoint bengal:whistling2:


thats what i thought...
but anyway, the questions above still stand 
minus teh cameo one.. lol


----------



## izzey

I wish the price of wegies would come down as all i get are people wanting to know why our kittens are cheaper than other peoples


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> I wish the price of wegies would come down as all i get are people wanting to know why our kittens are cheaper than other peoples


What do you charge for your kittens then?


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> What do you charge for your kittens then?


Normally charge £300 but last year we reduced to £250


----------



## freekygeeky

izzey said:


> I wish the price of wegies would come down as all i get are people wanting to know why our kittens are cheaper than other peoples


ive JUST realisede what you just said.. you breeed THEM!!
AHH i want one SO badly..
I have alwasy wanted one.. along with main cooon and a bengal... and my 5 moggies...

do you have kitten pics for me to be broooody over?

EDIT - just found your website!)

EDIT - you just had a litter born!! oh my...

EDIT - and some are ginger!!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> NO NO NO:bash:


im making curly fries :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

freekygeeky said:


> ive JUST realisede what you just said.. you breeed THEM!!
> AHH i want one SO badly..
> I have alwasy wanted one.. along with main cooon and a bengal... and my 5 moggies...
> 
> do you have kitten pics for me to be broooody over?
> 
> EDIT - just found your website!)
> 
> EDIT - you just had a litter born!! oh my...


she posted some a few pages back 

Oh gina bengals love to curtain climb while singing their merry heads off :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Emmaj said:


> she posted some a few pages back
> 
> Oh gina bengals love to curtain climb while singing their merry heads off :lol2:


forests and mains are a little higher than bengals on my list, not my dadas however... i must go look for those photoos, im gettign all brooody...
I would like... a red tabby, a tortoisshell, a silver/grey tabby, blac & white or a white main/nw forest... OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i wannna kitten!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sophie is still sulking over this DEVON REX AND HAS GOT ME TO EMAIL THE PEOPLE TWICE(oops caps lock:blush They want £100 for him and although hes a fully vaccinated house cat hes 12 months old and not neutered:devil: I refuse to let her pay that much for an un neutered cat so shes stamping her feet:lol2: I really dont want another cat but told her if she pays for a cat and all the vets bills I dont have a problem. It doesnt seem to have put her off though:bash:


I'm the same Shell, I wouldn't have a problem if she took full responsibility for it in *every* way and took it with her when she left home, but what's the betting when that day comes, she doesn't????



freekygeeky said:


> but how bad are they really? Can they live with other cats... do they work well in large numbers of cats?.. acan they be indoor out door cats?..
> 
> me and dad found a STUNNING one in woodgreen, but it wasnt allowed to be homed with cats dog children or have cats dogs or children near by...... evil cat.. one eye one ear due to fighting lol!...
> 
> and re teh link above, ive never heard of cameo bengals?


Gina if you want the truth, bengals can be very difficult with other cats because they are a dominant breed and tend to be very jealous of other cats being near 'their' owner, so I would think long and hard about getting one.

They can be indoor or outdoor, but if I had one, no way would I let it free roam, because of their nature - don't forget there's still wild genes in there and genes will out! And if they are jealous within the home then they will be like that outside and will guard their territory ferociously.

And Shell's right, there's no such thing as a cameo bengal - it's just because the British cats in the breeding were either colourpoint or carried the himalayan gene - they're nothing but colourpoint cats. 

And me, personally? Looking at that dried sh*te in the eyes of at least 2 of the kittens, I wouldn't even think about buying one, cos that makes me think "watery eyes" - possible flu problem.


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i wannna kitten!


Have you thought about how your existing cats might feel about another cat coming in??


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I'm the same Shell, I wouldn't have a problem if she took full responsibility for it in *every* way and took it with her when she left home, but what's the betting when that day comes, she doesn't????
> 
> Gina if you want the truth, bengals can be very difficult with other cats because they are a dominant breed and tend to be very jealous of other cats being near 'their' owner, so I would think long and hard about getting one.
> 
> They can be indoor or outdoor, but if I had one, no way would I let it free roam, because of their nature - don't forget there's still wild genes in there and genes will out! And if they are jealous within the home then they will be like that outside and will guard their territory ferociously.
> 
> And Shell's right, there's no such thing as a cameo bengal - it's just because the British cats in the breeding were either colourpoint or carried the himalayan gene - they're nothing but colourpoint cats.
> 
> And me, personally? Looking at that dried sh*te in the eyes of at least 2 of the kittens, I wouldn't even think about buying one, cos that makes me think "watery eyes" - possible flu problem.



agreeed, i wouldnt pay that much money for a cat and just get one liek that anyway i woudl 'research' the breeders so to speak 

but yea we have alwas thought begals woudl work with out household its just a shame we love our cats we couldnt ever just have one cat... so i dont think begals woudl ever suit our household..

ive been on the main **** rehoming list for ages now, but bringing an olde cat in to our house woudlnt work, a kitten would be needed i think.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I'm the same Shell, I wouldn't have a problem if she took full responsibility for it in *every* way and took it with her when she left home, but what's the betting when that day comes, she doesn't????
> 
> *Gina if you want the truth, bengals can be very difficult with other cats because they are a dominant breed and tend to be very jealous of other cats being near 'their' owner, so I would think long and hard about getting one.*
> 
> *They can be indoor or outdoor, but if I had one, no way would I let it free roam, because of their nature - don't forget there's still wild genes in there and genes will out! And if they are jealous within the home then they will be like that outside and will guard their territory ferociously*.
> 
> And Shell's right, there's no such thing as a cameo bengal - it's just because the British cats in the breeding were either colourpoint or carried the himalayan gene - they're nothing but colourpoint cats.
> 
> And me, personally? Looking at that dried sh*te in the eyes of at least 2 of the kittens, I wouldn't even think about buying one, cos that makes me think "watery eyes" - possible flu problem.


have to agree with this :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Have you thought about how your existing cats might feel about another cat coming in??


yes, which is why i havent got one.


----------



## feorag

Personally I think Scooby might have a problem if you get another cat, particularly a bengal. Cats aren't pack animals you know and a lot of cats just don't do well in a multi-cat household.

You already have 5 cats - we were fine when we had 5 - it was when we kept more that we started having problems with anti-social behaviour!

So I'm speaking from experience, not theory.

Edit: Just cross posted with your last post!


----------



## Emmaj

i have 2 huskies in coat blow................qannik started tonight nanook started last week :devil::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just got this email which was taken from a school text book in the 60`s :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Personally I think Scooby might have a problem if you get another cat, particularly a bengal. Cats aren't pack animals you know and a lot of cats just don't do well in a multi-cat household.
> 
> You already have 5 cats - we were fine when we had 5 - it was when we kept more that we started having problems with anti-social behaviour!
> 
> So I'm speaking from experience, not theory.
> 
> Edit: Just cross posted with your last post!


I know ... i knwo my cats and i know that scoooby couldnt handle another, scooby cant handle life let alone another cat... he is such an odd bloody cat.... simba is getting better and now sleeps in my bed, and seems to only bite dad and lewis... Ginger is turning in to an old boy now, he is goign to the vets again to be comepleltly shaved...and have some injectiosn as he cant really walk very well at the moment... zingi now stand sup for himself, and tom doesnt do anything lol...

I know my cats, and i know whats right, i know right now having 5...getting another isnt a good thing to do.. whats wrong with looking in to the future?...dreaming...and researching? Ill be moving out soon.. and be wanting cats with me, as will dad.


----------



## feorag

Gina, you need to stop taking things so personally. You asked for an opinion about getting a bengal and I gave you my opinion! that was all.

I didn't say you didn't know your own cats, but you didn't say you were fantasising about the future.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, you need to stop taking things so personally. You asked for an opinion about getting a bengal and I gave you my opinion! that was all.
> 
> I didn't say you didn't know your own cats, but you didn't say you were fantasising about the future.



i take things to heart all the time, im dyslexic so read things near enough incorrectly, and have asperges (sp)...cant help it..
it sounded as though you were saying i didnt know what i was doing thats all.. my cats are my babies, especially scooby doo, if he were to be more upset with life than he is now, it woudl upset me.. so i wouldnt and couldnt do it.


----------



## feorag

Yes you do! 

I was just saying that of all your cats, from what you have told us, Scooby would be the most affected by a dominant cat coming into your household. I couldn't have said that if you hadn't known him well enough to tell us what he was like!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yes you do!
> 
> I was just saying that of all your cats, from what you have told us, Scooby would be the most affected by a dominant cat coming into your household. I couldn't have said that if you hadn't known him well enough to tell us what he was like!




he is a plonk
he fell over a cushion today....

ive also decided that he chooses to be deaf.. he has had more tests to see if his hearing and site is ok, and it is.. he just doent always act as though they do work properly... odd odd odd cat... why am i attracted to special things lol..?


----------



## fenwoman

Tabitha the Manchester cat is a pain. She grumps and growls all the time and swipes passing cats or dogs but she loves me :flrt:
Wherever I am, she is. I'm sat here on my PC and she's right behind me on the chair so I have to perch on the edge of the seat. If I reach back to stroke her, she'll bite me, but she loves me. I know it. When I'm in bed, she lays pressed right against me. If I turn over or move, she snarls and growls and complains, but I know she loves me because she sleeps pressed right into my side. This morning, she was laid near my feet. I woke and I stretched and she grumped and growled. I stuck a foot out of the covers and she promptly sank her teeth into it. But She loves me, I know it.I can feel her love despite all the grumps and growls and bites and I am honoured and humbled before it.She dislikes almost every living thing in the world but she loves me and that's bloody awesome:no1:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Tabitha the Manchester cat is a pain. She grumps and growls all the time and swipes passing cats or dogs but she loves me :flrt:
> Wherever I am, she is. I'm sat here on my PC and she's right behind me on the chair so I have to perch on the edge of the seat. If I reach back to stroke her, she'll bite me, but she loves me. I know it. When I'm in bed, she lays pressed right against me. If I turn over or move, she snarls and growls and complains, but I know she loves me because she sleeps pressed right into my side. This morning, she was laid near my feet. I woke and I stretched and she grumped and growled. I stuck a foot out of the covers and she promptly sank her teeth into it. But She loves me, I know it.I can feel her love despite all the grumps and growls and bites and I am honoured and humbled before it.She dislikes almost every living thing in the world but she loves me and that's bloody awesome:no1:


 


I have a cat called Sasha that is exactly like that. She gets called "Sasha the evil one" She hates everyone and everything but adores me. I took her from the sanctuary as a 5 month old kitten that was launching herself at the volunteers after she was brought in one bonfire night. We couldnt decide wether she was feral or not but had an evil tempermant so was unsuitable for rehoming


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Tabitha the Manchester cat is a pain. She grumps and growls all the time and swipes passing cats or dogs but she loves me :flrt:


You are her saviour, Pam. She must have been a terrified cat who had lost all her trust in humans and you saved her - you are her God! :lol:

Or should that be God-ess? 
Of course it should, cos we all know God is a woman! :lol2:

Well I'm off childminding soon. Took a while to get to sleep again last night - no Pfff...... Pfffff........... Pffffff-in', just normal snoring last night! :roll: But I didn't have to get up and once I fell asleep I slept right through, so I must have been knackered, cos I never do that!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Well I got up this morning with a sore knee:bash:
I shall share my embarassment from last night with you:whistling2:
On the way to pick up the terrapin and clip my sisters cat we stopped at Tesco. I usually shop at Asda and while pushing the trolley round quite often run and lift my feet and ride it. Well last night I did it on the Tesco trolley which tipped up and I ended up face down on the floor:blush:
Sophie didnt know if to help me up or run away. I of course just got up and carried on as normal:whistling2: I think thats why my knee is sore today:lol2: Oooops, that will teach me to try and grow old gracefully


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!! Serves you right you daft woman. I do that too, but I'm must more experienced and haven't fallen off it! :lol2:

I've just this minute taken a call from Linda Keeler asking if I can rescue a corn snake.

Apparently he's been found in a public bin by the bin men emptying them!! :bash: Linda said he was freezing cold and he tried to bite her! 

They've put him in a pillow case in a warm place to warm him up, but none of them at the vets really know what to do with him.

Haven't a clue WTF I'm gonna do with him or Where TF I can put him, but I'm picking him up at her house after I drop Daniel off at school.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!! Serves you right you daft woman. I do that too, but I'm must more experienced and haven't fallen off it! :lol2:
> 
> I've just this minute taken a call from Linda Keeler asking if I can rescue a corn snake.
> 
> Apparently he's been found in a public bin by the bin men emptying them!! :bash: Linda said he was freezing cold and he tried to bite her!
> 
> They've put him in a pillow case in a warm place to warm him up, but none of them at the vets really know what to do with him.
> 
> Haven't a clue WTF I'm gonna do with him or Where TF I can put him, but I'm picking him up at her house after I drop Daniel off at school.


 
Poor snake, why would anyone do this:bash: Well done for helping him out:no1:


----------



## feorag

There's never an excuse for dumping any living creature as far as I'm concerned and there's no way he climbed into that rubbish bin himself is there??


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Well I got up this morning with a sore knee:bash:
> I shall share my embarassment from last night with you:whistling2:
> On the way to pick up the terrapin and clip my sisters cat we stopped at Tesco. I usually shop at Asda and while pushing the trolley round quite often run and lift my feet and ride it. Well last night I did it on the Tesco trolley which tipped up and I ended up face down on the floor:blush:
> Sophie didnt know if to help me up or run away. I of course just got up and carried on as normal:whistling2: I think thats why my knee is sore today:lol2: Oooops, that will teach me to try and grow old gracefully


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: Ooooh Shell that made me laugh badly cause it happened to me in Tesco's with my eldest daughter (13 at the time). Did the same as you and stepped onto the bar and it tipped up towards me and knocked me backwards and the trolly fell over!!!!:lol2::lol2::blush::blush::blush: Well, I almost ended myself laughing so much and Shelley just looked at me in disgust and walked away at her shameful and embarrassing mother, LOL!!! Which made me laugh even more!!!!!!

Ahhhhhhh well, it made shopping at Tesco's a bit more jollier than usual!!!LOL!!! Also glad to see that I'm not the only 40 something mother who acts like a 14 year old sometimes!!!:lol2:

Jules


----------



## feorag

Elise finds me very embarrassing to go out with too! :roll:

Did anyone ever see K9?? The scene on the beach where he's pretending to be blind so he can follow the suspect and someone's playing frisbee and Jerry-Lee drags him all over the beach chasing the frisbee? Well that was _exactly _what our Amber would have done and I saw the likeness in both GSDs to such an extent that I laughed for so long after that scene ended Elise was mortified. She came home and told Barry that I wouldn't stop laughing, Even when there was nothing funny on screen I was the only one in the cinema still laughing, which she found so embarrassing!

My granddaughters on the other hand love it!! I always dance in shops that play good music - can't help it!

My other problem is that I think I have a sympathetic face, so I get all the people with problems coming up to me and talking to me. I think they sense a "soft sh*te" who won't tell them to FO, so they follow me and talk to me. Elise tells all her friends I'm a magnet to the mentally subnormal!!!


----------



## feorag

I thought maybe I should put this in over 18 - wasn't sure, but it's very funny!!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-adult-18/468910-difference-between-sexes.html


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Shell!!!! Priceless!!!

And I have just stolen that vid, Eileen!! Posted on FB now *lol*


----------



## feorag

It's a corker ain't it?? :lol2:


----------



## ashley

freekygeeky said:


> he is a plonk
> he fell over a cushion today....
> 
> ive also decided that he chooses to be deaf.. he has had more tests to see if his hearing and site is ok, and it is.. he just doent always act as though they do work properly... odd odd odd cat... why am i attracted to special things lol..?


Gina, my kitten was like this. She got on fine with the other 2 cats, but seemed to be in a world of her own. She was extremely strongly bonded to me and would follow me everywhere and just HAD to be touching me. We thought she was blind and deaf as a lot of the time she wouldn't react to sounds and didn't seem to focus on anything and would stare into space. She couldn't work her claws properly and we joked she was like velcro sticking to the carpets when they needed trimmed. She also didn't have a great sense of balance.

The vet never told us conclusively what was wrong with her apart from that it was neurological (obviously). A couple of the theories were that she had picked up an infection as a kitten which had led to brain damage, and as she got older and her hormones changed it got more severe, another theory was that it was hereditary, and she had hormone deficiencies. Another thoery is that she was epileptic and the staring into space oblivious to everything was a mild fit, which progressed into full blown seizures when she was 9 months (which I believe to be true after researching, and my OH's brother is epileptic and his mum could relate to all the symptoms the kitten had). She was also a dwarf, and at 9 1/2 months was the same size as a 12 week old kitten.

I don't mean to scare you, and probably went on too much, but just an idea of what it could be. When Meep was having the minor fits, she still had a good quality of life, she was the happiest friendliest cuddliest purriest kitten ever. Now I'm sitting with tears streaming down my face at work because I miss her so much, I'm so silly :lol2:


feorag said:


> I thought maybe I should put this in over 18 - wasn't sure, but it's very funny!!!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-adult-18/468910-difference-between-sexes.html


I got that emailed to me yesterday Eileen, did you see the girl one too? I can't upload it but could forward the email to you if you wanted to pm me your addy?


----------



## selina20

Heya hows everyone 2day?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Elise finds me very embarrassing to go out with too! :roll:
> 
> Did anyone ever see K9?? The scene on the beach where he's pretending to be blind so he can follow the suspect and someone's playing frisbee and Jerry-Lee drags him all over the beach chasing the frisbee? Well that was _exactly _what our Amber would have done and I saw the likeness in both GSDs to such an extent that I laughed for so long after that scene ended Elise was mortified. She came home and told Barry that I wouldn't stop laughing, Even when there was nothing funny on screen I was the only one in the cinema still laughing, which she found so embarrassing!
> 
> *My granddaughters on the other hand love it!! I always dance in shops that play good music - can't help it!*
> 
> *My other problem is that I think I have a sympathetic face, so I get all the people with problems coming up to me and talking to me. I think they sense a "soft sh*te" who won't tell them to FO, so they follow me and talk to me. Elise tells all her friends I'm a magnet to the mentally subnormal!!!*






:gasp: More things we have in common

I can sit on a bench anywhere and can guarantee within 5 minutes Im joined by the local nutter who strikes up a conversation with me and me being me feels obliged to talk back:lol2:
I also dance in shops which my kids find hilarious:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: Ooooh Shell that made me laugh badly cause it happened to me in Tesco's with my eldest daughter (13 at the time). Did the same as you and stepped onto the bar and it tipped up towards me and knocked me backwards and the trolly fell over!!!!:lol2::lol2::blush::blush::blush: Well, I almost ended myself laughing so much and Shelley just looked at me in disgust and walked away at her shameful and embarrassing mother, LOL!!! Which made me laugh even more!!!!!!
> 
> Ahhhhhhh well, it made shopping at Tesco's a bit more jollier than usual!!!LOL!!! Also glad to see that *I'm not the only 40 something mother* *who acts like a 14 year old sometimes!!!*:lol2:
> 
> Jules


 
:lol2: Im 51 this year:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just cleaned all the small furries out and now Im hoovering up(was lol)
I really need a bath but my eldest son is in it as he didnt want to use his gas/electric:bash:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Ive just cleaned all the small furries out and now Im hoovering up(was lol)
> I really need a bath but my eldest son is in it as he didnt want to use his gas/electric:bash:



aaaahahahahaha thats so funny! *thumbs up from me hahaha*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> [/B]:gasp: More things we have in common
> 
> I can sit on a bench anywhere and can guarantee within 5 minutes Im joined by the local nutter who strikes up a conversation with me and me being me feels obliged to talk back:lol2:
> I also dance in shops which my kids find hilarious:whistling2:


I know scary isn't it?

Whereas a lot of men are a "babe magnet", sadly I'm a "mong magnet" :roll: I get them on park benches, buses, queues, everywhere I go! :lol2:

Everybody wants to tell me their life story!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know scary isn't it?
> 
> *Whereas a lot of men are a "babe magnet", sadly I'm a "mong magnet"* :roll: I get them on park benches, buses, queues, everywhere I go! :lol2:
> 
> Everybody wants to tell me their life story!


 
I was eating toast when I read that and nearly choked and now Im laughing so much Im crying :roll2:


That is an excellent description of me too:no1:
My mother always had the same happen to her and now its my turn.:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's what my children call me!

Elise told Dave (before they were married) what I was like about total strangers telling me their problems and giving me their life story, but I don't think he believed her. The first time we met him she brought him to the Supreme show and we were walking along talking and the guy in front of us turned round and started mouthing off at me about someone who had upset him. He went on and on and I'm making placating noises and trying to get away, without success. Apparently Dave turned to Elise and said she was right after all, he didn't believe her, but now he could see that I was indeed a mong magnet! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I am the same!!! *shocked* I always seem to make "friends" with random strangers and they tell me all about life!


----------



## selina20

I get the freaky wierdo uni lads after me. I had 1 who i nicknamed Peter Griffin after Family Guy. He wouldnt leave me alone and used to make excuses for appearing on my doorstep. He even said he would come to my baby scan if my OH couldnt make it :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> I get the freaky wierdo uni lads after me. I had 1 who i nicknamed Peter Griffin after Family Guy. He wouldnt leave me alone and used to make excuses for appearing on my doorstep. He even said he would come to my baby scan if my OH couldnt make it :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


 
PMSL :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> PMSL :lol2:


He was scarey. I fell down a slope and sprained my knee so was limping and he kept grabbing my bum :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> He was scarey. I fell down a slope and sprained my knee so was limping and he kept grabbing my bum :gasp::gasp::gasp:


 
He sounds very scary:gasp:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> He sounds very scary:gasp:


He was and very fugly.

Grrr still not getting anywhere with paper training . I live in a flat so atm she cannot go outside. got a right telling off when i put her on the floor outside the vets 4 2 mins while i had a *** before i walked a mile home yesterday. Surely they would of moaned if i stood there smoking while holding pup.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Well I got up this morning with a sore knee:bash:
> I shall share my embarassment from last night with you:whistling2:
> On the way to pick up the terrapin and clip my sisters cat we stopped at Tesco. I usually shop at Asda and while pushing the trolley round quite often run and lift my feet and ride it. Well last night I did it on the Tesco trolley which tipped up and I ended up face down on the floor:blush:
> Sophie didnt know if to help me up or run away. I of course just got up and carried on as normal:whistling2: I think thats why my knee is sore today:lol2: Oooops, that will teach me to try and grow old gracefully


 those Tesco trolleys are for posh folksies what don't want to ride about on them.Asda trolleys are built to take our weight so we can have fun while we save money.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I thought maybe I should put this in over 18 - wasn't sure, but it's very funny!!!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-adult-18/468910-difference-between-sexes.html


 What's it about? For some reason I am unable to access the over 18 section.


----------



## Amalthea

One of the reasons asda is better!!  Although, we have to go to tesco for papaya, cuz none of the asdas in our area have it and the gliders need it in their mixes. Also, tesco sell reeses chocolate *drools*


----------



## temerist

evening all


----------



## fenwoman

selina20 said:


> He was and very fugly.
> 
> Grrr still not getting anywhere with paper training . I live in a flat so atm she cannot go outside. got a right telling off when i put her on the floor outside the vets 4 2 mins while i had a *** before i walked a mile home yesterday. Surely they would of moaned if i stood there smoking while holding pup.


 not being mean or anything but putting her down for even half a minute if she's not protected, will risk her life and all because you wanted nicotine? Instead of considering only 2 options, putting her down and risking her life, or holding her and puffing *** smoke into her lungs, there is a 3rd option, wait until you get home before having your ***? I don't think the person telling you off was being unreasonable to be honest and I'm surprised that you can't see their point? Would you put your baby to sit on the pavement if you were out without the buggy, in order to have the *** you so desperately can't do without? Or would you just puff *** smoke into her face? I can't abide mothers who smoke. Might aswell give the child some **** with their bottle since statistics show children of smokers will themselves become smokers as the smell of **** becomes ingrained in their minds as something positive and synonymous with feeling security, since their mothers stink of it, and they know the smell before they can ever see clearly.


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> One of the reasons asda is better!!  Although, we have to go to tesco for papaya, cuz none of the asdas in our area have it and the gliders need it in their mixes. Also, tesco sell reeses chocolate *drools*


would it be possible to get dried papaya from somewhere like Julian Graves and soak it overnight to reconstitute it?


----------



## Shell195

I love trolley riding:lol2: I wont be doing it in Tesco again though:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I love trolley riding:lol2: I wont be doing it in Tesco again though:whistling2:


 
evening trolly dolly :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

evening everyone else :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> evening trolly dolly :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> evening everyone else :2thumb:


 

Evening you:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening you:lol2:


 
 lol made me chuckle when you told me about your trolly incident :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol made me chuckle when you told me about your trolly incident :lol2:


 
Ouch:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

fenwoman said:


> would it be possible to get dried papaya from somewhere like Julian Graves and soak it overnight to reconstitute it?


 
Never thought about that!! Do dried fruits keep all the nutrients that their fresh conterparts contain?

I am quite happy that Gary doesn't smoke, but he grew up around it. He's the only one in his family who doesn't. I've told him, though, that he's going to have to speak to his parents and sister about it when I get pregnant. I do not want them smoking around me and my belly or the child when he/she is born and if they don't like it, tough.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ouch:blush:


 
hee hee bless you 

:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> What's it about? For some reason I am unable to access the over 18 section.


I've pm'd you the direct link to You Tube. :2thumb:

You have to be over 18 to go into the Over 18 section you see! :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> I love trolley riding:lol2: I wont be doing it in Tesco again though:whistling2:


Until the next time.

Well my lushy little snake is settling well and I'm meeting Pauline tomorrow lunchtime at the central station to hand him over.

According to my friend, he arrived in a huge bin full of crap with a bag of crap on the top to stop him 'bursting out' - and presumably killing all the bin men! :lol2:

She took the lid off the bin and said "oh it's a little corn snake" and picked him up, The bin men were apparently horrified and said did she not want to wear gloves in case it bit her! :roll: And how did she know it was a corn snake! She said "cos my friend's got 2" :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Evening!

I have the day off work tomorrow :no1: I'm going shopping with my soon to be MIL and SIL to get more wedding stationary and look at dresses. I'm really excited but scared at the same time because I know I'm going to look like a sack of spuds :lol2:

I'm so bored tonight though, waiting for Stuart to call so I can get some housework done after, the house looks like it's been burgled!

Eileen, you are a mong magnet because you're nice and will listen to them! (I love the description 'mong magnet'!) :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: It's very policitally incorrect, but sadly it's a commonly used word in our family! :blush: It's Barry's fault cos every time one of the children did anything stupid he always called them a mong.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> lol made me chuckle when you told me about your trolly incident :lol2:


She's definately off her trolley :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: It's very policitally incorrect, but sadly it's a commonly used word in our family! :blush: It's Barry's fault cos every time one of the children did anything stupid he always called them a mong.


 
LOL i use mong too and muppet....................lewis made me laugh the other day when he called me a mong :lol2:


fenwoman said:


> She's definately off her trolley :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Oh she blooming well is pam :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

love the skinny pigs :flrt:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> love the skinny pigs :flrt:


Eh?? What?? Have I missed something? :crazy: :crazy:

Shell forgot to tell you I finally posted off Dennis' jumper yesterday, along with Cat's dragon so hopefully you should have it by the weekend - totally forgot I hadn't posted it - it's been sitting on my dining table over a week! :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Never thought about that!! Do dried fruits keep all the nutrients that their fresh conterparts contain?


 they keep more nutients than fresh. All fresh fruit and veg starts to lose vitamin content from the minute it's picked. Add to this the time taken to transport it, then sitting in a warehouse, then taken to an overheated supermarket and sitting on the shelf for a week or so. And by contrast, freshly picked and dried within a day of picking, or even frozen within a day preserves the vitamin levels present at time of picking. I use a lot of dried stuff for the animals and just soak it overnight to reconstitute it. It means I have a good selection of things available at all times and not just when I've managed to go shopping.

[quiote]I am quite happy that Gary doesn't smoke, but he grew up around it. He's the only one in his family who doesn't. I've told him, though, that he's going to have to speak to his parents and sister about it when I get pregnant. I do not want them smoking around me and my belly or the child when he/she is born and if they don't like it, tough.[/QUOTE]
There is actual medical evidence to show that unborn foetuses which are exposed to nicotine by way of the mother smoking, or secondary inhalation, is born with it's little body already receptive to nicotine. Add to that the fact that a newly born baby knows it's mother by smell as much as the sound of her voice, and smelling strongly of tobacco while you are feeding it, means it grows up psychologically associating a feeling of wellbeing with nicotine.What mother would say to herself "oh I do hope my baby smokes when he grows up"?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Eh?? What?? Have I missed something? :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> Shell forgot to tell you I finally posted off Dennis' jumper yesterday, along with Cat's dragon so hopefully you should have it by the weekend - totally forgot I hadn't posted it - it's been sitting on my dining table over a week! :gasp:


 

I think cats posted on the wrong thread as there are skinny pig pics on the skunk chat thread:whistling2:

I was going to ask you about the jumper but I forgot:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for that bit of info, Pam!! I had no idea 

Yeah, I don't want my child being predisposed to smoking, so I won't be allowing his/her grandparents and the rest of the family smoking around him/her. Maybe it'll be the incentive they need to quit. (doubtful)


----------



## fenwoman

I am not a mong magnet.One of my 'looks' tends to scare 'em off.My friend Lynne and I went out for the afternoon and when she dropped me back home she came in for a coffee. One of my tiny dogs is called 'Pammy', after me, cos she was very timid and I believe that animals live up to their names, so I named her after someone fierce and brave. As we sat drinking coffee and nattering, Lynne commented that Pammy is definately a 'mini me' cos all she kept doing is bossing the other dogs about, and telling her brothers off and snapping and snarling at them. :lol2:
Naming her thus obviously worked then hehe.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> they keep more nutients than fresh. All fresh fruit and veg starts to lose vitamin content from the minute it's picked. Add to this the time taken to transport it, then sitting in a warehouse, then taken to an overheated supermarket and sitting on the shelf for a week or so. And by contrast, freshly picked and dried within a day of picking, or even frozen within a day preserves the vitamin levels present at time of picking.


that's why when you use dried herbs in a recipe you need much less than when you use fresh, because drying kinda concentrates them.


fenwoman said:


> There is actual medical evidence to show that unborn foetuses which are exposed to nicotine by way of the mother smoking, or secondary inhalation, is born with it's little body already receptive to nicotine. Add to that the fact that a newly born baby knows it's mother by smell as much as the sound of her voice, and smelling strongly of tobacco while you are feeding it, means it grows up psychologically associating a feeling of wellbeing with nicotine.What mother would say to herself "oh I do hope my baby smokes when he grows up"?


Just as drug addicts give birth to babies who go instantly into withdrawal! I'm sure that's why some newborn babies don't settle as well as others!



Shell195 said:


> I think cats posted on the wrong thread as there are skinny pig pics on the skunk chat thread:whistling2:
> 
> I was going to ask you about the jumper but I forgot:lol2:


I thought that's what it had to be, just couldn't make sense of it! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

skinny pigs???? whos got skinny pigs???? i really want one :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> skinny pigs???? whos got skinny pigs???? i really want one :2thumb:










+








=


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Eh?? What?? Have I missed something? :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> Shell forgot to tell you I finally posted off Dennis' jumper yesterday, along with Cat's dragon so hopefully you should have it by the weekend - totally forgot I hadn't posted it - it's been sitting on my dining table over a week! :gasp:





Shell195 said:


> I think cats posted on the wrong thread as there are skinny pig pics on the skunk chat thread:whistling2:
> 
> I was going to ask you about the jumper but I forgot:lol2:


buggery bollocks!!!


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> image +image
> =
> image


 
thats similar to how shell got her nekkid kitties isnt it lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> thats similar to how shell got her nekkid kitties isnt it lol


 
no thats probably how shell got her naked pu............. :whistling2:
dont think she did it to the kittens though :lol2:


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no thats probably how shell got her naked pu............. :whistling2:
> dont think she did it to the kittens though :lol2:


:gasp: im innocent and nieve, dont say things like that lol

anyway whos got the nekkid piggies because i am looking for one, or some lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> :gasp: im innocent and nieve, dont say things like that lol
> 
> anyway whos got the nekkid piggies because i am looking for one, or some lol


 
madsmum in the skunk thread .... the one i was meant to post in :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

ooooooooo is it for sale??


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> ooooooooo is it for sale??


no i think she just bought some, imported them from germany so ditta is tellin me


----------



## feorag

xxfoofoolafluffxx said:


> buggery bollocks!!!


pmsl!!


----------



## temerist

what sort of prices are they?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> what sort of prices are they?


not sure you would have to ask her that hun


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

here ya go Temperist
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/5718701-post2585.html


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> here ya go Temperist
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/5718701-post2585.html


 
Whos Temperist:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Whos Temperist:whistling2:


 im gunna batter you if you carry on! im havin a bad time atm! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

they are soooo ugly :flrt::flrt: it looks like the grand high witch from the film after she was turned into a mouse, i have to have one lol


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> they are soooo ugly :flrt::flrt: it looks like the grand high witch from the film after she was turned into a mouse, i have to have one lol


Nooooooo thats naki baby rat is that :2thumb:

i love that fiim :no1:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> they are soooo ugly :flrt::flrt: it looks like the grand high witch from the film after she was turned into a mouse, i have to have one lol


if I get some, I'll give you one. er......umm...........:whistling2::blush:


----------



## Shell195

Skinny pigs are gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Skinny pigs are gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
they are fugley :lol2::lol2: but cute :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

look at dittas best friend!


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look at dittas best friend!
> [URL="http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs202.snc3/20976_1364706641283_1340147214_31035609_3948717_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


great pic, whos raccoon is that its gorgeous


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> great pic, whos raccoon is that its gorgeous


 
its oreo, one of africas :flrt:


----------



## temerist

he is lovely

anyone from cat chat off to crufts this year?


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> he is lovely
> 
> anyone from cat chat off to crufts this year?


 
nopes never shown my dogs thought about it and then thought no dont want to go down that line


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> he is lovely
> 
> anyone from cat chat off to crufts this year?


 
Cute Raccoon:flrt:

My friends daughter is going to crufts on terrier day


----------



## Emmaj

qannik has joined Nanook in coat blow so they looks like the unloved poopas at the moment :lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

well i have an ulterior motive for attending crufts this year :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> well i have an ulterior motive for attending crufts this year :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


 
Oh ?????? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well i have an ulterior motive for attending crufts this year :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Spill:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Spill:whistling2:


 
she said it but thats what i was getting at lol:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

:whistling2: all good things come to those who wait

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> :whistling2: all good things come to those who wait
> 
> :lol2:


do they ?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I dont do waiting you should know that by now:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I dont do waiting you should know that by now:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
im with shell on this lol 

TELL US NOW !!!!!:lol2:


----------



## temerist

well my car may have an extra four legged passenger on the way home :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> well my car may have an extra four legged passenger on the way home :lol2:


Oooooooo an what would the breed be :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ermmmmmmmmmmmm is it an African breed?


----------



## temerist

a pharaoh hound, waited 8 years to find one :lol2: and now i think i have


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> a pharaoh hound, waited 8 years to find one :lol2: and now i think i have


 
Ooooooooooooooooo 

bless you 

breaks into song finally found what ive been looking for....................:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Wow, they are very rare dogs.:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Wow, they are very rare dogs.:no1:


what shell said :gasp::lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> here ya go Temperist
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/5718701-post2585.html





Shell195 said:


> Whos Temperist:whistling2:


PMSL - Dyslexia rules - KO! :lol2:


Emmaj said:


> they are fugley :lol2::lol2: but cute :flrt:


Yup - fugly is what they are! 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look at dittas best friend!
> [URL="http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs202.snc3/20976_1364706641283_1340147214_31035609_3948717_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


I'm loving that raccoon!! :flrt:



temerist said:


> anyone from cat chat off to crufts this year?


Nah! Too far!! 


temerist said:


> a pharaoh hound, waited 8 years to find one :lol2: and now i think i have


Ooh! Ian - me jealous!! Me loves them!! Me loves hounds actually!


----------



## temerist

i know ive waited so long to own one, possibly not the best timing lol but its a one time chance for me, may not get another


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i know ive waited so long to own one, possibly not the best timing lol but its a one time chance for me, may not get another


 
blooming well go for it then :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Havoc is trying to drag me under the couch by my pj's lol 

he likes them as much as the cats :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im having the most delicious cuddle off my 2 nekkid boys:flrt:


----------



## temerist

have to decide on name for him

cant decide between Anubis, Osiris & Cairo


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> have to decide on name for him
> 
> cant decide between Anubis, Osiris & Cairo


I like Cairo:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I like Cairo:2thumb:


 
I agree i like Cairo too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

just going to go and let puppies out wont be long


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> just going to go and let puppies out wont be long


 
Okies hun


----------



## ashley

I'm off to bed so will catch up on the 5 or so pages tomorrow! It's always so quiet when I'm online then busy when I go off!

Ian, pharaoh hounds are gorgeous! You're mad though! Going to be overrun with pups! :lol2:

EDIT: I like Anubis!


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> I'm off to bed so will catch up on the 5 or so pages tomorrow! It's always so quiet when I'm online then busy when I go off!
> 
> Ian, pharaoh hounds are gorgeous! You're mad though! Going to be overrun with pups! :lol2:


 
night hun 

lol yups thats ian mad hee hee :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night Ashley


----------



## Emmaj

i have the woooooow waaaaaaaaaaah choir going on :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm off as well! Yawning my head off here!!

Night all!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I'm off as well! Yawning my head off here!!
> 
> Night all!


 
night eileen hun 

you have been quiet lol


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen


----------



## Emmaj

she is still there :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from watching Solomon Kane. Was quite a good movie


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from watching Solomon Kane. Was quite a good movie


Its worth seeing the


----------



## Amalthea

It's worth seeing, yup!!

Ooooh!!! Ian, I justr ead back what I missed! You lucky boy, you!!! I'm with the other girls... Cairo. Sounds very.... Erm... Can't think of the word *lmao* Nevermind 

How's my kitten? *LMAO* Are ya sick of me yet *blushes*


----------



## selina20

Morning!!!How is everyone???


----------



## Basilbrush

Morning Everyone, Morning Selina,

Just away to nip out to collect my Duprasi gerbils in Aberdeen!!!:whistling2: So excited!!!:flrt:

Catch ya'll when I get back.

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Morning Everyone, Morning Selina,
> 
> Just away to nip out to collect my Duprasi gerbils in Aberdeen!!!:whistling2: So excited!!!:flrt:
> 
> Catch ya'll when I get back.
> 
> Jules


 
Oooooh Jules I cant wait to see photos:flrt: Hurry back woman


----------



## selina20

Basilbrush said:


> Morning Everyone, Morning Selina,
> 
> Just away to nip out to collect my Duprasi gerbils in Aberdeen!!!:whistling2: So excited!!!:flrt:
> 
> Catch ya'll when I get back.
> 
> Jules


Lucky you all i got given this morning was a dirty nappy lol.


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> she is still there :gasp:


I was! :lol2: Just checking out some threads before I went to bed!

Dying to see your little fatties Julie, so photos asap, please!!!

I'm getting organised for my trip into Newcastle to meet Pauline and hand over the snake. He seems fine this morning, so hopefully he's none the worse from his ordeal. I'm just so pleased the bin men spotted him! Otherwise he'd be grounded up or on a rubbish tip by now!! :gasp:

Then I've to go and collect the children from school, because Roz's other childminder was found collapsed in the bathroom by her eldest son yesterday :gasp: and is in hospital because she can't remember anything about it and they don't know why it happened! So I said I could do the afternoon stint so Roz didn't have to cancel all her appointments for the day, cos of course I couldn't do the morning!


----------



## sundia

MORNING!!! i am very hypa my puppy training create is coming this morning! woop excited!!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all , I forgot to say it before:blush:


*THANKYOU EILEEN* and a *BIG* *X* from Dennis who is now wearing his lovely new jumper that came this morning:flrt: I love the earrings which were a total surprise :flrt: Dont forget tp pm the amount I owe you then I can get you paid. I will post jumper pics later (he needs his jumper this morning as its wet and miserable this morning)

When the parcel came I took it into the kitchen and the minute Dennis had a sniff he was winding round the parcel as he knew it was from his Auntie Eileen :flrt:


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> MORNING!!! i am very hypa my puppy training create is coming this morning! woop excited!!!


Lol wait until u get the pup.

Anyone know anywhere good for cheap baby clothes. Baby has had a growth spurt and now his trousers are a size bigger than the rest of him.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Lol wait until u get the pup.
> 
> Anyone know anywhere good for cheap baby clothes. Baby has had a growth spurt and now his trousers are a size bigger than the rest of him.


 
Wilkinsons sell cheap baby clothes and Peacocks too, babies grow like weeds dont they:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Wilkinsons sell cheap baby clothes and Peacocks too, babies grow like weeds dont they:lol2:


Yup lol. His legs seem to be ahead of the rest of him. Plus he wears his clothes out as hes crawling and climbing lol


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Yup lol. His legs seem to be ahead of the rest of him. Plus he wears his clothes out as hes crawling and climbing lol


Aww, how old is he?


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Aww, how old is he?


7 months lol. Been crawling since 5 and a half eeek.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> *THANKYOU EILEEN* and a *BIG* *X* from Dennis who is now wearing his lovely new jumper that came this morning:flrt: I love the earrings which were a total surprise :flrt: Dont forget tp pm the amount I owe you then I can get you paid. I will post jumper pics later (he needs his jumper this morning as its wet and miserable this morning)
> 
> When the parcel came I took it into the kitchen and the minute Dennis had a sniff he was winding round the parcel as he knew it was from his Auntie Eileen :flrt:


Yes, sadly everything that comes from Auntie Eileen will smell of cats and dogs, just as she herself does! :lol2:

Glad it arrived safely and you like it. The earrings were a surprise for you, cos you buy all my pussy jumpers. 

Now, because you don't seem to understand the simple phrase "just a couple of quid" :lol: this time I want *£3* - not a penny more and not a penny less, cos you overpaid me the last time and all I paid for the green wool which I had to buy was £1.50 so with the postage added in that's a quid for me and I'm happy with that!!

Do you wanna pay me direct to my bank account to save PayPal fees??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, sadly everything that comes from Auntie Eileen will smell of cats and dogs, just as she herself does! :lol2:
> 
> Glad it arrived safely and you like it. The earrings were a surprise for you, cos you buy all my pussy jumpers.
> 
> Now, because you don't seem to understand the simple phrase "just a couple of quid" :lol: this time I want *£3* - not a penny more and not a penny less, cos you overpaid me the last time and all I paid for the green wool which I had to buy was £1.50 so with the postage added in that's a quid for me and I'm happy with that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wanna pay me direct to my bank account to save PayPal fees??


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2: What are you like woman:lol2:
I will use paypal and I will pay the fees as I really have a problem with that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

:bash:Well, a busy day I feel like I've been rushing around like a blue *rsed fly all day. I met Pauline at the station a few minutes early cos she got an earlier train so was actually there just before me and I was about 10 mins early so we went across the road to Starbucks and had a cup of coffee and a good old natter for an hour and a half! :lol2: Then it was Metro back to the suburbs, pick up my car and drive home, call in to Sainsburies to get something for Anyday Anne in case they sold out, then home to walk the dog, then to Roz's shop to get the house key and extra car seat, then to school to get the children, all in the p*ssing rain :roll: and now I'm back at her house, about to chill for an hour or so. The bottom 5" of my jeans are bloody soaking! 

My friend Jane is going to call around for a coffee and to collect the jumper I've just finished for Pablo to keep him warm cos he's from warmer climes and doesn't like our cold winters! :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi I'm back and got my little cuties settled into their new home.:flrt:

But I'm having to dash to collect kids, swimming club tonight for both girls but at different times and also need to see to Shelley's pony too, so it won't be until this evening (8-9 p.m.) until I can send photos to you. *Eileen* - I might have to send them by email to you and perhaps you can get them loaded onto this thread for me, pretty puleeeeeeeeze, LOL!!!!! Cause I'm a thick *hite in doing this Photobucket thing.

Anyway, they are six weeks old, unbelieveably friendly and well handled - they are just a delight to have.:flrt::flrt:

Must dash. Catch ya all later.

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Selina it wont be long until your baby is walking. My eldest son was fitted for shoes at 10 months old as he could walk perfectly but looked really strange as he was so tiny:lol2:

Jules I bet you babies are really cute and look forward to seeing photos later:flrt:

Eileen do you never stop:whistling2: You are always on the go, a bit like the Duracell bunny:lol2:My jeans were soaked with the rain too:bash:
Im glad the snake rehoming journey went well, I wish I could find someone for this terrapin
You now have a payment: victory:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Selina it wont be long until your baby is walking. My eldest son was fitted for shoes at 10 months old as he could walk perfectly but looked really strange as he was so tiny:lol2:
> 
> Jules I bet you babies are really cute and look forward to seeing photos later:flrt:
> 
> Eileen do you never stop:whistling2: You are always on the go, a bit like the Duracell bunny:lol2:My jeans were soaked with the rain too:bash:
> Im glad the snake rehoming journey went well, I wish I could find someone for this terrapin
> You now have a payment: victory:



We must see pictures of Dennis in his new Warmer


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> We must see pictures of Dennis in his new Warmer


 

I will take some later as he and his jumper are asleep in our bed at the minute:flrt:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I will take some later as he and his jumper are asleep in our bed at the minute:flrt:


lo0ol nawwww bless him! we have been puppy shopping today


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> lo0ol nawwww bless him! we have been puppy shopping today


 
I love the excitement of getting a new puppy or kitten:flrt: How long until he arrives?


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I love the excitement of getting a new puppy or kitten:flrt: How long until he arrives?


couple more days  

We got him his create and his bed and his bowls.... Then we are taking him to pets at home to get his harness fitted and to choose some toys and get his food... not sure what else he needs


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> couple more days
> 
> We got him his create and his bed and his bowls.... Then we are taking him to pets at home to get his harness fitted and to choose some toys and get his food... not sure what else he needs


 
A tag for his collar and if hes not ID chipped already I would get him done


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> A tag for his collar and if hes not ID chipped already I would get him done



yeah we going to get a barrel one and will have a "scan me" tag too (like saskia) but we need to get him chipped


----------



## feorag

Basilbrush said:


> But I'm having to dash to collect kids, swimmi club tonight for both girls but at different times and also need to see to Shelley's pony too, so it won't be until this evening (8-9 p.m.) until I can send photos to you. *Eileen* - I might have to send them by email to you and perhaps you can get them loaded onto this thread for me, pretty puleeeeeeeeze, LOL!!!!! Cause I'm a thick *hite in doing this Photobucket thing.


Hiya thick sh*te! :lol2: Yes you can send them to me and I'll upload them for you!! Really looking forward to seeing them!



Shell195 said:


> Eileen do you never stop:whistling2: You are always on the go, a bit like the Duracell bunny:lol2:My jeans were soaked with the rain too:bash:
> Im glad the snake rehoming journey went well, I wish I could find someone for this terrapin
> You now have a payment: victory:


Well today I haven't done much stopping today that's for sure! :lol2: I'm still quite amazed at how many great offers I had for him, especially Sam's offer to transport him free! :gasp: But I'm really happy he's gone to Pauline - we got on great today, never shut up! Course she's a born Geordie too and we are all good talkers! :lol2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/469793-rescued-corn.html#post5736130

Shell - take that! :bash: 

I knew you just wouldn't be able to help yourself overpaying - again! :roll: Bad Shell!! :bash:



sundia said:


> couple more days
> 
> We got him his create and his bed and his bowls.... Then we are taking him to pets at home to get his harness fitted and to choose some toys and get his food... not sure what else he needs


I bet you're just getting so excited waiting for this new arrival! :2thumb:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> I bet you're just getting so excited waiting for this new arrival! :2thumb:


I have been bouncing off the walls!! lol


----------



## izzey

Evening all
What pup are you getting sundia, I love puppies and kittens
I have just bathed 2 hounds as they decided cow muck was fun to roll in


----------



## sundia

izzey said:


> Evening all
> What pup are you getting sundia, I love puppies and kittens
> I have just bathed 2 hounds as they decided cow muck was fun to roll in


haha ew! 

we getting a boston terrier


----------



## Basilbrush

Well I'm now back and hurrying with making the tea and then I'll take some photos and hopefully manage to send them to Eileen.:whistling2:

But I've just had my friend call me to say that she saw on the local animal sanctuary website (New Arc), which is just 1/2 a mile down the road from me, that they've got about 70 degus for rehoming. The story is that a lady down in Glasgow who did degu rescue, got three boxes of degus dumped on her doorstep one night. Needless to say that both sexes were mixed up.:gasp: So the lady phoned New Arc to see if they could help. So about 50 degus turned into 140 degus after they had all their babies. They've had their last litter born now and are a week old. They split the males/females when they arrived, and then when the babies were born they split them at 6 weeks, so far so good and no mistakes in sexing them.

Anyway, I called and was told there are more males to females and in groups of 2, 3 and 4, about 1 year old and above and normal in colour.

When we had our croft I got a rabbit or two for the girls and myself along with g pigs and cockerals, so we are known to the people at the sanctuary and they would be happy for us to have the degus if we felt that they were for us.

Degus were another on my wish list but I was wanting blue ones. Now that there are all these ones needing homes I can't go out and buy babies from pet shops, I would far rather take on the rescues. I have read on a number of websites that people say try the rescues centres first, but I had no idea how bad it would be.:gasp:

They have had some handling but would need a lot more. I've handled the two degus in my local reptile shop each week I go in and they are very active and quite flighty but calm down after 10 mins. So I have a little knowledge of how the rescues would be to handle - it would take a bit of work I know.

They've said to come up and look and see what I think of the personalities etc., ask questions and go home and think about it and I'm obviously not under any obligation to take them if I feel it's not for me.

What do you all think - should I go for it and how many?? Also, I see that there are secondhand chinchilla cages for sale in the papers and thought that would be a good size of cage for at least 2 possibly 3/4???

Jules


----------



## feorag

We were asked to take in 4 female degus at our Sanctuary, just before I went to work there. Within 2 weeks we had 14! Yup!! One of them was a boy!! They're a gorgeous little critter and what you read up about them says that they recognise their owners, which I'm sure they do!

I would go for it Jules - at least take some of them off their hands! We had 4 degus that lived quite happily in a large Chinny cage. They all went outside into an outdoor enclosure during the summer and loved it!!


----------



## Shell195

Many years ago I bought a same sex pair of Degus and by the time we got them home and settled in the cage one had given birth within the hour:bash: They were delightful little things and used to warble to each other:flrt:
We had ours in a large chinchilla cage but we put wood shelving over the wire shelves and made the bottom 6" of the cage enclosed so we could add bedding for them to dig in.
If you want some then get some as only you know if you have the time


----------



## sundia

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> we getting a boston terrier


Wow, have you managed to locate one already?? that's excellent!!


sundia said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> etc etc etc


have you just learned how to copy and paste by any chance?? :whistling2:


Well I had a laugh tonight. Julie rang me to ask how to get the photos off her camera onto the computer cos the lead didn't seem to be bringing up a menu to allow her to do it. In the middle of talking her through what to try I suddenly had the feeling I was talking to myself! 

Now I'm very used to this feeling, because it happens to me a lot, especially when I go to bed at night, because I find it difficult to go to sleep and then my brain goes into gear and I remember things I wanted to tell Barry, so I start talking. Barry on the other hand, finds it difficult to stay awake as soon as he's horizontal, so there are many nights when we are 'in conversation' that I suddenly realise I'm talking to myself cos he's out cold and this was a similar moment! :lol: 

So I said "are you still there" - total silence - "hello" total silence. So I hung up and then picked the phone up expecting to hear the dialling tone, but the line was dead, which I figured meant the phone was still open at Julie's end. 

Anyway after 5 minutes of me hanging up and picking up I finally got the dialling tone and rang back and got the answering machine!!! I thought WTF is going on up there!! Then I dialled again and Julie answered - they'd only had a power cut!! So had been rushing around looking for candles!!! So no photos of little fatty tailed critters tonight!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Wow, have you managed to locate one already?? that's excellent!!
> have you just learned how to copy and paste by any chance?? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Well I had a laugh tonight. Julie rang me to ask how to get the photos off her camera onto the computer cos the lead didn't seem to be bringing up a menu to allow her to do it. In the middle of talking her through what to try I suddenly had the feeling I was talking to myself!
> 
> Now I'm very used to this feeling, because it happens to me a lot, especially when I go to bed at night, because I find it difficult to go to sleep and then my brain goes into gear and I remember things I wanted to tell Barry, so I start talking. Barry on the other hand, finds it difficult to stay awake as soon as he's horizontal, so there are many nights when we are 'in conversation' that I suddenly realise I'm talking to myself cos he's out cold and this was a similar moment! :lol:
> 
> So I said "are you still there" - total silence - "hello" total silence. So I hung up and then picked the phone up expecting to hear the dialling tone, but the line was dead, which I figured meant the phone was still open at Julie's end.
> 
> Anyway after 5 minutes of me hanging up and picking up I finally got the dialling tone and rang back and got the answering machine!!! I thought WTF is going on up there!! Then I dialled again and Julie answered - they'd only had a power cut!! So had been rushing around looking for candles!!! So no photos of little fatty tailed critters tonight!!!


 
Steve does this. He gets into bed and I strike up a conversation and get silence until I hear the sound of gentle snoring. Its so annoying as by morning Ive forgotten what I was trying to tell him:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Mmmmmmmmm chicken tikka curry an rice :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Mmmmmmmmm chicken tikka curry an rice :mf_dribble:


I wondered why you were so quiet:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Steve does this. He gets into bed and I strike up a conversation and get silence until I hear the sound of gentle snoring. Its so annoying as by morning Ive forgotten what I was trying to tell him:lol2:


:gasp: Oh no!!! :gasp: Not something else!!! :gasp:

It's all very frightening isn't it?? :lol2:

Emma is that what you are eating now? At this time of night?


----------



## Emmaj

tis whati have just eaten lol 

i have been cooking it thats why i have been quiet :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

We are connected Eileen you should know that by now:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I didnt know you could cook Em:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I didnt know you could cook Em:whistling2:


full of lil surprises :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> full of lil surprises :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
I thought you would have been stood watching the microwave window waiting for it to ping:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I thought you would have been stood watching the microwave window waiting for it to ping:lol2:


nopes lol made it from scratchish lol 

marinated the chicken made the curry paste............filled with water and left to simmer down for a few hours 

lew was at his mates for tea so knew he would want some supper so had my tea an supper in one :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We are connected Eileen you should know that by now:whistling2:


I know - it's frightening! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:



Shell195 said:


> I thought you would have been stood watching the microwave window waiting for it to ping:lol2:


That's what I thought she'd done too! :lol2:

Well done you, Emma! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I know - it's frightening! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> That's what I thought she'd done too! :lol2:
> 
> Well done you, Emma! :2thumb:


 
LOL im a pretty good cook when i want to be :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I keep meaning to make curry but never do:lol2:


----------



## feorag

So am I - when I want to be! :blush: I just tend not to want to be nowadays!

Pauline has pm'd me to say the snake has settled and he's eaten so that's great news! :2thumb: She's started a poll cos she was wondering about a name and said she thought she might call him Tyne. I said he was found in Denton Burn so she might consider Denton and she's put up a poll - so far Denton is winning! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> So am I - when I want to be! :blush: I just tend not to want to be nowadays!
> 
> Pauline has pm'd me to say the snake has settled and he's eaten so that's great news! :2thumb: She's started a poll cos she was wondering about a name and said she thought she might call him Tyne. I said he was found in Denton Burn so she might consider Denton and she's put up a poll - so far Denton is winning! :lol2:


 
LOL eileen im like that too but quiet enjoyed cooking tonight lol 

Ooooo cool i like denton too one of my mates dad was called denton :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen what caused Jules power cut, not snow by anychance?

I was going to take Dennis in his new jumper pics when he got out of our bed, but helpful Harry(steve) took it off him as he looked warm:bash: Of course he looked warm as he had just got out of our bed:whistling2: I will do it tomorrow when I come back from the sanctuary. My last 2 kittens go home tomorrow 

I like Denton too.:2thumb:


ETA I have found a lovely home for the terrapin with a girl who has 2 correct terrapin set ups with some of a similar size to this one. I am dropping her off on Sunday


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Eileen what caused Jules power cut, not snow by anychance?
> 
> I was going to take Dennis in his new jumper pics when he got out of our bed, but helpful Harry(steve) took it off him as he looked warm:bash: Of course he looked warm as he had just got out of our bed:whistling2: I will do it tomorrow when I come back from the sanctuary. My last 2 kittens go home tomorrow
> 
> I like Denton too.:2thumb:


 
awwwwwwww you will have no ginger kittys running about


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww you will have no ginger kittys running about


 

I know and on Sunday no terrapin either


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I know and on Sunday no terrapin either


 
:gasp: you will have an empty house :whistling2::lol2::lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> :gasp: you will have an empty house :whistling2::lol2::lol2::whistling2:


 
Very empty:lol2::lol2::lol2:

ETA Im off to bed shortly as its been a busy day with the car brakes getting fixed by Steve but they were the wrong ones and loads of running around then tomorrow Im off to the sanctuary early as the kittens are going and the first lot of people are coming at 11 oclock


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Very empty:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
I can send you 3 huskies, 3 cats, an 5 skunks if you like 

just to fill it out again............only on loan like i want them back please :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I can send you 3 huskies, 3 cats, an 5 skunks if you like
> 
> just to fill it out again............only on loan like i want them back please :lol2::lol2:


 

Erm noooooooo, you keep them your need is greater than mine:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Erm noooooooo, you keep them your need is greater than mine:whistling2:


but your my friend i was trying to help you fill the emptyness :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> but your my friend i was trying to help you fill the emptyness :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: Im sure I will cope with the emptiness of a house with less animals


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Im sure I will cope with the emptiness of a house with less animals


LOL okies then if your sure :2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Right its my bedtime now I will speak to you all tomorrow
Nighty night


----------



## ashley

Evening! Just caught up on all the news, it's great the terrapin and corn have both found new homes!

Emma, I'm jealous, I love curries! :mf_dribble:

Jules, New Arc are great. Surely there's no harm in going to see them? Unles you're like me and couldn't resist bringing a couple home :lol2:

I've had an exciting couple of days. Don't want to bore you so the short story is, Stu works with a guy who used to be a jockey but now has dressage and/or showjumpers (Stu doesn't have a clue) and he has told Stu to take me over some time to meet them all, and he has offered to take us riding! It wouldn't be on the posh horsies though, but the nice gentle ones he bought for his mum! I love horses but can't ride so am terrified! Surprise no. 2 (can you tell Stu can't keep surprises!) Another guy he works with is a qualified abseil instructor and Stu mentioned I used to abseil all the time before I done in my knee so apparently we are going for a days' abseiling at Slains Castle :no1:

And the most exciting news - I ordered my wedding dress today! Was really upset at the size I needed though. I knew before that they were made small and I'd need 2 sizes bigger but the 2 sizes bigger would fit my waist and hips but not my bust so I needed to go 3 sizes bigger which will be too big on my waist and hips but fit my bust :bash: Been trying to find photos of that size on a real person but can't so will just be patient and hope it's ok when it gets here in 4 months time. I did get a couple of compliments though, but don't know how I can be described as petite at size 14/16! 

This was supposed to be a short post! I think I'm off to bed in a minute, the kittens are driing me nuts and Missy has worked out how to switch the lights on and off :whip:

Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow! Night x


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Right its my bedtime now I will speak to you all tomorrow
> Nighty night


 
night shell hun :flrt:


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> I can send you 3 huskies, 3 cats, an 5 skunks if you like
> 
> just to fill it out again............only on loan like i want them back please :lol2::lol2:


 
5 skunks! AND 3 huskies! My you're brave! And greedy, I'm sure you don't need ALL the skunks! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Evening! Just caught up on all the news, it's great the terrapin and corn have both found new homes!
> 
> Emma, I'm jealous, I love curries! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Jules, New Arc are great. Surely there's no harm in going to see them? Unles you're like me and couldn't resist bringing a couple home :lol2:
> 
> I've had an exciting couple of days. Don't want to bore you so the short story is, Stu works with a guy who used to be a jockey but now has dressage and/or showjumpers (Stu doesn't have a clue) and he has told Stu to take me over some time to meet them all, and he has offered to take us riding! It wouldn't be on the posh horsies though, but the nice gentle ones he bought for his mum! I love horses but can't ride so am terrified! Surprise no. 2 (can you tell Stu can't keep surprises!) Another guy he works with is a qualified abseil instructor and Stu mentioned I used to abseil all the time before I done in my knee so apparently we are going for a days' abseiling at Slains Castle :no1:
> 
> And the most exciting news - I ordered my wedding dress today! Was really upset at the size I needed though. I knew before that they were made small and I'd need 2 sizes bigger but the 2 sizes bigger would fit my waist and hips but not my bust so I needed to go 3 sizes bigger which will be too big on my waist and hips but fit my bust :bash: Been trying to find photos of that size on a real person but can't so will just be patient and hope it's ok when it gets here in 4 months time. I did get a couple of compliments though, but don't know how I can be described as petite at size 14/16!
> 
> This was supposed to be a short post! I think I'm off to bed in a minute, the kittens are driing me nuts and Missy has worked out how to switch the lights on and off :whip:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow! Night x


when i was fitted for bridesmaid dress im a size 8 and had to have a 14/16 too its because there is no give in the material they use 

the curry was lovely and lew had 2 plates full :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> 5 skunks! AND 3 huskies! My you're brave! And greedy, I'm sure you don't need ALL the skunks! :lol2:


i shall stick a stamp on a skunk head and post onto you :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Wow, have you managed to locate one already?? that's excellent!!
> have you just learned how to copy and paste by any chance?? :whistling2:


Yeah we found a stunning little boy! 

and aahahaha yeah i copy and pasted...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen what caused Jules power cut, not snow by anychance?


No idea Shell - didn't think to ask actually! :blush:

That's excellent news about the terrapin and pretty quick too, really! Good (but sad) news about the ginger critters! :2thumb:
Goodnight! :lol2:
Hi Ashley and goodnight! :lol2: Hope you enjoy your abseiling and your horse riding. I shouldn't worry about getting your wedding dress in that size, cos as Emma says, there's no 'give' in the material and they make them in small sizes, not normal sizes or nice big ones like M&S! :lol2:

Sundia - I knew you'd cut and pasted - were you bored again?? :whistling2: 

Well, that's me off too - I'll leave you to talk to yourself Emma, unless Sundia is still here???

G'night!


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. You lot have been very quiet today:whistling2:

My 2 Ginger babies both went off to their new homes without a hitch and my Rat room looks/feels very empty without them 
Let hope that they all have long and happy lives  and I have lots of updates:2thumbthe previous 3 have all settled well and I have already had a photo of one of the girls)

Here she is:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!! What a lovely picture, Shell!!

You won't believe what we found while on our big walk with the mutt today......


.....


....


OUR CAR!!!







She's been completely burned out (big surprise), but we are sure it's her. Same broken tow bar, same fooked driver's seat, same wheel trims, and we found a piece of it off to the side that hadn't been burned that was the right color. Gary's tools were even still in the back!!

There's a pic of her up on my FB, for those that are on there.


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Awww!! What a lovely picture, Shell!!
> 
> You won't believe what we found while on our big walk with the mutt today......
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> OUR CAR!!! image She's been completely burned out (big surprise), but we are sure it's her. Same broken tow bar, same fooked driver's seat, same wheel trims, and we found a piece of it off to the side that hadn't been burned that was the right color. Gary's tools were even still in the back!!
> 
> There's a pic of her up on my FB, for those that are on there.


 I don't think I have you on FB do I? I get all confused cos ppl pn FB have different names to what they do on here.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Awww!! What a lovely picture, Shell!!
> 
> You won't believe what we found while on our big walk with the mutt today......
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> OUR CAR!!! image She's been completely burned out (big surprise), but we are sure it's her. Same broken tow bar, same fooked driver's seat, same wheel trims, and we found a piece of it off to the side that hadn't been burned that was the right color. Gary's tools were even still in the back!!
> 
> There's a pic of her up on my FB, for those that are on there.


 
Its been a while since it was stolen hasnt it?? Goes to look on facebook>>>


----------



## Amalthea

I don't think so, Pam... I am Jen Egan on there 

Yeah, it was stolen in July.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I don't think so, Pam... I am Jen Egan on there
> 
> Yeah, it was stolen in July.


 

What a mess your ex car is:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I know... Poor thing. Don't know if we should be calling the police about it or not.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I know... Poor thing. Don't know if we should be calling the police about it or not.


 
Steve thinks so:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I think so, too, but Gary seems to think that the police are gonna want to know why we were off the trail, so to speak. *lol* The car is in the middle of a mud pit, basically... But we thought we'd see if we could find any nice places to kick the football for Diesel (we couldn't, btw). Is it something that we should call about this weekend, or wait til Monday?


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, and during our LONG walk today, Diesel did a face plant into the cement walk way. He's got road rash on his chin and lip, plus a bit of a graze on his leg. All because of his excitement over his football. We couldn't actually get him to sit still to have a look until we put the ball away (ball is WAY more important than a little bit of road rash). His leg is a little tender, but he seems alright.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh, and during our LONG walk today, Diesel did a face plant into the cement walk way. He's got road rash on his chin and lip, plus a bit of a graze on his leg. All because of his excitement over his football. We couldn't actually get him to sit still to have a look until we put the ball away (ball is WAY more important than a little bit of road rash). His leg is a little tender, but he seems alright.


 
Silly dog:lol2:
I dont think telling the police is urgent and they may show no interest in it since it was last year when it got stolen


----------



## Amalthea

It's cuz his legs are too long and he trips over them *lol*

Yeah, I doubt anybody would be available to talk about the car til Monday, anyways.


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. You lot have been very quiet today:whistling2:
> 
> My 2 Ginger babies both went off to their new homes without a hitch and my Rat room looks/feels very empty without them
> Let hope that they all have long and happy lives  and I have lots of updates:2thumbthe previous 3 have all settled well and I have already had a photo of one of the girls)
> 
> Here she is:flrt:
> 
> image


OMG she's gorgeous Shell, she's so pretty and happy looking - you must miss them all??

I went to the New Arc to have a look at the Degus and they aren't that timid as what I was lead to believe. They look as if they will come around in time. So I've booked 4, just need to get the cage etc sorted out.

Been a pretty quiet day other than that. Have just done Shelley's pony and then dropped Laura off at football, collect her at 9 p.m.

How's everyone else doing??

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> OMG she's gorgeous Shell, she's so pretty and happy looking - you must miss them all??
> 
> I went to the New Arc to have a look at the Degus and they aren't that timid as what I was lead to believe. They look as if they will come around in time. So I've booked 4, just need to get the cage etc sorted out.
> 
> Been a pretty quiet day other than that. Have just done Shelley's pony and then dropped Laura off at football, collect her at 9 p.m.
> 
> How's everyone else doing??
> 
> Jules


 

Not doing much at all:lol2:

So now you are the proud future owner of 4 Degus:flrt: How are the 2 Duprasi doing? Still waiting for photos:whistling2:

It wasnt to bead when I still had the 2 kittens but now I have none so I know I will miss them. I love that photo as the kitten looks so relaxed:flrt:


----------



## temerist

evening everyone

totally exhausted and stressed, need to relax, seriously getting too old for all this :bash:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening everyone
> 
> totally exhausted and stressed, need to relax, seriously getting too old for all this :bash:


Why whats up?


----------



## Shell195

Ian have you sold a Tibetan pup to someone in the Preston area as my friends daughter runs a puppy training class and she has had one join her class:flrt:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Why whats up?


just really tired hun



Shell195 said:


> Ian have you sold a Tibetan pup to someone in the Preston area as my friends daughter runs a puppy training class and she has had one join her class:flrt:


no not this time, someone from preston had one in 2004 if that helps


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> just really tired hun
> 
> 
> 
> no not this time, someone from preston had one in 2004 if that helps


:lol2: That would make it to old for puppy class:whistling2:

You need to slow down, you arent getting any younger:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

shell come on msn when you get a min, need some advice on hand rearing


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shell come on msn when you get a min, need some advice on hand rearing


Im hereeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ashley

Hi everyone! 

Just on quickly to catch up on the news. 

Emma, thanks but I don't think I have the patience for a skunk! But you better be careful or someone will say you stamped on it's head :lol2:

Shell, the kitty is so pretty! I don't think I could hand rear kittens, I'd want to keep them all!

Good news about the degu's Jules! If you wanted a blue one, could you introduce one to the 4 you are getting or do they need to be introduced young? 4's a good number, will keep you busy too I bet!

A1 have some really cute ground squirrels in and adorable stripy mice ( I think they're mice) but I'd like a lemming some day far far in the future!

Thanks Eileen and Emma, I'm just worried I will look huge now :-( I also found out I am an hourglass, my waist is 15" smaller than my bust and hips. It explains why some of the dresses looked really weird when they were tightened as they sort of folded at my waist. I'm in the process of getting my meds sorted for my PCOS so although I want to lose weight, I hope I don't lose so much my dress is too big :gasp:

Eileen, you've been really quiet today!


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just on quickly to catch up on the news.
> 
> Emma, thanks but I don't think I have the patience for a skunk! But you *better be careful or someone will say you stamped on it's head :lol2:*
> 
> Shell, the kitty is so pretty! I don't think I could hand rear kittens, I'd want to keep them all!
> 
> Good news about the degu's Jules! If you wanted a blue one, could you introduce one to the 4 you are getting or do they need to be introduced young? 4's a good number, will keep you busy too I bet!
> 
> A1 have some really cute ground squirrels in and adorable stripy mice ( I think they're mice) but I'd like a lemming some day far far in the future!
> 
> Thanks Eileen and Emma, I'm just worried I will look huge now :-( I also found out I am an hourglass, my waist is 15" smaller than my bust and hips. It explains why some of the dresses looked really weird when they were tightened as they sort of folded at my waist. I'm in the process of getting my meds sorted for my PCOS so although I want to lose weight, I hope I don't lose so much my dress is too big :gasp:
> 
> Eileen, you've been really quiet today!


 
hmmm yesh good point :lol2:


----------



## temerist

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeds sleep


----------



## Emmaj

go sleeps then :lol2:


----------



## temerist

cant :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

why ?


----------



## temerist

hand rearing


----------



## kosmo65

*heres one of our pesky cats*


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> hand rearing


 

Oooo what is you hand rearing ?


----------



## Emmaj

kosmo65 said:


> image


 
what a beautiful kitty :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

puppies


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> puppies


 
awwwwww how comes ?


----------



## Basilbrush

Ian - you need sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeep and to slow down. Hand-rearing is tough though.

Shell - will send photos when I work out how to use the goddamn camera, lol!!! But was just saying to Eileen at how silly tame the Dups are - they walk onto your hand, chilled is not the word.:flrt: Just so easy to do.

Ashley - I don't think you can introduce another Degu to an already established group, WW3 would start me thinks, lol. The group was lush though, lovely shiny coats and plump little bods, squiggy infact.:flrt: So am delighted and content with what I'm getting.

Jules


----------



## temerist

mother died owner didnt want them


----------



## Basilbrush

temerist said:


> mother died owner didnt want them


Ohhhhhh, what type of puppies??

Jules


----------



## temerist

english mastiff x bullmastiff

searching forums for a surrogate mother for them


----------



## Basilbrush

Good luck Ian, I hope you find a surrogate mum. How old are the pups??

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> english mastiff x bullmastiff
> 
> searching forums for a surrogate mother for them


 
thats so sad about mum dying  

if i was closer would help you out hun 

hope you find a surrogate for them to take the pressure off you hun


----------



## temerist

3 days


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> 3 days


 
awwwwww poor babies


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> english mastiff x bullmastiff
> 
> searching forums for a surrogate mother for them


 one of my chihuahua crosses is still in milk...................:whistling2:


----------



## Basilbrush

temerist said:


> 3 days


Ohhhh, poor little pups.:sad: Everything crossed for you.

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Evening all Ive just been to see my rats and VERY happy chins.


----------



## Emmaj

evening shell


----------



## Shell195

How are you tonight?

ETA cute photo


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> How are you tonight?


 
Im ok in pain though  have pulled my shoulder some how :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> How are you tonight?
> 
> ETA cute photo


 
Hee hee i have it as my wall paper on my phone now good aint it :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Hee hee i have it as my wall paper on my phone now good aint it :2thumb:


 

Very sweet:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Very sweet:flrt:


 
i bet its quiet without the kittens :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i bet its quiet without the kittens :lol2:


 
To quiet


----------



## temerist

can change that for you if you like shell lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> To quiet


 
awwwwww  

sure it wont be for long lol was only a matter of weeks between boris going an the kittens arriving :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> can change that for you if you like shell lol


 
Weve already had this discussion:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Weve already had this discussion:whistling2:


 
does this mean it wont be quiet for long then :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> awwwwww
> 
> sure it wont be for long lol was only a matter of weeks between boris going an the kittens arriving :lol2:


 
Yes and its aged me 10 years:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Weve already had this discussion:whistling2:


im typing and driving at the same time lol im on my way to urs with a suitcase full of surprises lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yes and its aged me 10 years:lol2:


 
LOL so is that a no to the above what i said then :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im having Dennis loves:flrt: It was Harley ones earlier:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im having Dennis loves:flrt: It was Harley ones earlier:flrt:


all mine are spread allover the room :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Im having Dennis loves:flrt: It was Harley ones earlier:flrt:


That's right biatch.....rub it in :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> That's right biatch.....rub it in :bash::bash::bash::bash:


awwwwwwwwwww pam


----------



## SpiderGirl33

My cat, Kitty Evans (bengal), was such a good girl a couple of nights ago! :no1:
I completely forgot to lock the her in the living room (where the litter tray is) so she spent the whole night in the office, (she likes it in there cos its heated, we keep the spiders in there), and when she needed to toilet, she took some kitchen roll from in a box and pulled it out flat and took a dump on that instead of my carpet! 

Such a good girly!


----------



## Shell195

Ive told Ian I will help him out if need be, nobody can rear 9 puppies single handedly




LOL Ian what are you like


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> That's right biatch.....rub it in :bash::bash::bash::bash:


 

Sorrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## temerist

im at ur door shell























put some bloody clothes on :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im at ur door shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put some bloody clothes on :mf_dribble:


 

I never heard your helicopter land:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I never heard your helicopter land:whistling2:


 
The A-Team theme tune popped into my head then :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> The A-Team theme tune popped into my head then :lol2::lol2:


 

Sings " The A team tune" :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> "A team tune" :whistling2:


 
der der der der der der der...............der der der der duder duder:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Hmmm so which one is Ian, Face, Mad Murdock or Mr T:lol2:


----------



## temerist

i prefer to think of myself as more of a james bond :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm so which one is Ian, Face, Mad Murdock or Mr T:lol2:


i aint getting on no plane fool :lol2::lol2:



temerist said:


> i prefer to think of myself as more of a james bond :whistling2:


dun dundun dun dun dun dun dun dun durrrrderdoooooo


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i aint getting on no plane fool :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> dun dundun dun dun dun dun dun dun durrrrderdoooooo


 
James Bond isnt out of The A team silly:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> James Bond isnt out of The A team silly:whistling2:


 
No i know that was the james bond theme i was dumming out lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> No i know that was the james bond theme i was dumming out lol


 
Not you, Ian:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> i aint getting on no plane fool :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> dun dundun dun dun dun dun dun dun durrrrderdoooooo


isnt that mission impossible???


----------



## sundia

Howdy ho how is everyone this evening


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Not you, Ian:lol2:


Ahhh okies lol 


did anyone watch the dancing for sport relief tonight ?

i dont think it was as good as last weeks at all


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> isnt that mission impossible???


 
i thought i was used for james bond too..............hmmm im not really a fan of either tbh lol so could be either :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> Howdy ho how is everyone this evening


 
evening hun


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> evening hun



evening.... im sooo comfortabley propt up in bed with my lap top and i really need to take my contacts out but im soooooo comfy! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Evening Sundia 

I dont like Mission impossible or James Bond as they are to smooth for me, give me rough and ready any day:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> evening.... im sooo comfortabley propt up in bed with my lap top and i really need to take my contacts out but im soooooo comfy! :2thumb::2thumb:


 
lol im sat on the sofa watching csi with the cats running round having a mad half hour lol 

its amazing how you learn to lift your legs. dodge and duck at the right moments :lol2:


----------



## temerist

anyway people back to feeding chat soon xx


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Evening Sundia
> 
> I dont like Mission impossible or James Bond as they are to smooth for me, give me rough and ready any day:lol2:


Elton John?? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> Elton John?? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening Sundia
> 
> I dont like Mission impossible or James Bond as they are to smooth for me, give me rough and ready any day:lol2:


vin diesel, keifer sutherland:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> lol im sat on the sofa watching csi with the cats running round having a mad half hour lol
> 
> its amazing how you learn to lift your legs. dodge and duck at the right moments :lol2:



aaahahahahaha cute! im cream crackered its been a long day


----------



## temerist

i can do rough and ready :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> anyway people back to feeding chat soon xx


 
Good luck


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> Elton John?? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 
hmmmmmmmm :gasp::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:bash:



aaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> anyway people back to feeding chat soon xx


 
good luck hun :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i can do rough and ready :whistling2:


 
Really:mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> isnt that mission impossible???


 no I think it was more like the theme from Titanic.:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Evening Sundia
> 
> I dont like Mission impossible or James Bond as they are to smooth for me, give me rough and ready any day:lol2:


Dirty Harry <drools>


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> no I think it was more like the theme from Titanic.:whistling2:


it sank...........


----------



## temerist




----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> it sank...........


 I was going with the transport theme. Planes, 'elimicopters, and boats.


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> image


 
LOOOOOOL ian :2thumb:
:lol2::lol2:


fenwoman said:


> I was going with the transport theme. Planes, 'elimicopters, and boats.


 
ahhhhhhhh i gets ya now :no1::lol2:


----------



## sundia

i need some chocolate :/


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> image


 

Im just packing :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> i need some chocolate :/


have some :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> Im just packing :mf_dribble:


 
:lol2::lol2: go shell go shell ...............:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Im just packing :mf_dribble:


*cough* dirty stop out *cough*


----------



## temerist

anyway i really am going now cant do this one handed lol


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> have some :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2: go shell go shell ...............:lol2:



we dont have any


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> anyway i really am going now cant do this one handed lol


okies good luck 



sundia said:


> we dont have any


 
hmmm i could email you some coco pops :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Makes a note that Ian needs to pay more attention to the puppies:whistling2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> okies good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm i could email you some coco pops :2thumb::lol2:



aaaahahahahaha yeah i could download them


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Makes a note that Ian needs to pay more attention to the puppies:whistling2:


LOOOOOOOOOOOL im sure he would if he got a chance to :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:



sundia said:


> aaaahahahahaha yeah i could download them


 
yesh you could :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOL im sure he would if he got a chance to :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesh you could :2thumb::no1::lol2:


im going to have a herby pasta instead


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> im going to have a herby pasta instead


 
mmmmmmmm sounds nice make me some too pleasie :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> mmmmmmmm sounds nice make me some too pleasie :flrt::flrt:



we not got any  so im having bbq noodles instead


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> we not got any  so im having bbq noodles instead


 
I just have spicey prawn ones lol they are too spicey for me but lew loves them :lol2:


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> image


 

LoooooooL ha ha your such a tease shell :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> anyway i really am going now cant do this one handed lol


 You could if you were a woman.:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> You could if you were a woman.:whistling2:


 
In fact if he was a woman he could feed the pups, reply on here and read a book all at the same time:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> You could if you were a woman.:whistling2:


LOL multi tasking :2thumb:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> I just have spicey prawn ones lol they are too spicey for me but lew loves them :lol2:


ew i dont like prawns lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> In fact if he was a woman he could feed the pups, reply on here and read a book all at the same time:no1:


 
LOOOOOOOL:no1::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> image



nomo nom nom nom


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> image






yeaaaaaaghch<spit spit spit> nasty stuff. Take it away


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell you've been going mad again!

Shell that little kitten looks blissfully happy! :2thumb:

I haven't been on here cos I've been busy! Did the usual housework and then I was sitting on here at about 4:00 when Linden (Charlie's owner) pulled up outside with her husband. They came in and said they'd come to invite us out for a meal! :gasp: They were on their way to visit Ed's sister-in-law who lives down by the coast and they had some sort of voucher for a meal deal at a carvery near her house, so wanted to treat us! So they stayed and had a cup of tea and left about 4:45. I finished off up here, went upstairs and got changed and we went to meet them at 6:45. Had a lovely meal down by the breezy seaside (f*cking freezing actually!:lol:

We were home about 9:00 and Barry was on this laptop like Jack F*ckin' Flash! :bash: I didn't like to tell him to get off on the basis that I live on it, so I started making some bracelets. I've made 3 beaded and charm bracelets, one with tortoises, one with lizards and one with snakes on them so far tonight!

Ian, sorry you're so tired! You do need to slow down and watch what you're doing. When you're grieving you tend to keep busy to keep your mind occupied and sometimes that catches up on you! Take it from one who knows! :whip:



fenwoman said:


> one of my chihuahua crosses is still in milk...................:whistling2:


:lol2: can you imagine your little chi buried under mastiffs, they suck her dry in a minute! :lol2:



SpiderGirl33 said:


> My cat, Kitty Evans (bengal), was such a good girl a couple of nights ago! :no1:
> I completely forgot to lock the her in the living room (where the litter tray is) so she spent the whole night in the office, (she likes it in there cos its heated, we keep the spiders in there), and when she needed to toilet, she took some kitchen roll from in a box and pulled it out flat and took a dump on that instead of my carpet!
> 
> Such a good girly!


Yup, that's a very good gir, I'd hang onto her! :lol2:



Emmaj said:


> dun dundun dun dun dun dun dun dun durrrrderdoooooo





temerist said:


> isnt that mission impossible???


I think it's Bonanza - in fact I'm certain it is!



Shell195 said:


> I dont like Mission impossible or James Bond as they are to smooth for me, give me rough and ready any day:lol2:


I like 'em rough and ready to Shell!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> yeaaaaaaghch<spit spit spit> nasty stuff. Take it away


 

Just for you Goat curry


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Just for you Goat curry
> image



ew! i love curry but that looks minging lol


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from THE MOST DIFFICULT party I have ever done!! The girls were LOUD and one of them was trying to steal off me. Just a difficult group! Who wants to steal a demonstration vibrator?!? *gags*

Ian, if you need help, I don't mind. Have handreared kittens before (and rats). And I'm home all day long, so if you struggle and need to split them between a few people, I know Shell offered, as well. Nine puppies would be a nightmare and you do need sleep... {{{hugs}}}

I won £50 last night. Went out for once to the Coyote bar in Bolton and they had a wet tee shirt comp. Nobody was joining in, so I said I would, but bra is staying in place. Got a few more people up (mainly guys). And I won *blush* Was cold and soggy, but the easiest £50 EVER. I thought it was pretty damned funny!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody hell you've been going mad again!
> 
> Shell that little kitten looks blissfully happy! :2thumb:
> 
> I haven't been on here cos I've been busy! Did the usual housework and then I was sitting on here at about 4:00 when Linden (Charlie's owner) pulled up outside with her husband. They came in and said they'd come to invite us out for a meal! :gasp: They were on their way to visit Ed's sister-in-law who lives down by the coast and they had some sort of voucher for a meal deal at a carvery near her house, so wanted to treat us! So they stayed and had a cup of tea and left about 4:45. I finished off up here, went upstairs and got changed and we went to meet them at 6:45. Had a lovely meal down by the breezy seaside (f*cking freezing actually!:lol:
> 
> We were home about 9:00 and Barry was on this laptop like Jack F*ckin' Flash! :bash: I didn't like to tell him to get off on the basis that I live on it, so I started making some bracelets. I've made 3 beaded and charm bracelets, one with tortoises, one with lizards and one with snakes on them so far tonight!
> 
> Ian, sorry you're so tired! You do need to slow down and watch what you're doing. When you're grieving you tend to keep busy to keep your mind occupied and sometimes that catches up on you! Take it from one who knows! :whip:
> 
> :lol2: can you imagine your little chi buried under mastiffs, they suck her dry in a minute! :lol2:
> 
> Yup, that's a very good gir, I'd hang onto her! :lol2:
> 
> 
> I think it's Bonanza - in fact I'm certain it is!
> 
> I like 'em rough and ready to Shell!:lol2:


 
Sounds like you have had a nice night except for Barry hogging the laptop :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Just for you Goat curry
> image



That's more loik it girl. Nom nom nom. Pass the poppadoms.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> That's more loik it girl. Nom nom nom. Pass the poppadoms.


 
Passes Poppadoms to Pam


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I won £50 last night. Went out for once to the Coyote bar in Bolton and they had a wet tee shirt comp. Nobody was joining in, so I said I would, but bra is staying in place. Got a few more people up (mainly guys). And I won *blush* Was cold and soggy, but the easiest £50 EVER. I thought it was pretty damned funny!


Good on ya girl! :2thumb: I'd have done that for £50!

*Well maybe 40 years ago :lol2:*



Shell195 said:


> Sounds like you have had a nice night except for Barry hogging the laptop :lol2:


I know :bash:, but I feel really mean demanding that I have it, when I'm on it so often and at least it made me digitus extractus and make some bracelet.

These were made using fairly cheap beads I have so won't work out particularly expensive by the time I price them out (the snake beads are glass, the lizard are 3 sided shells and I've no idea what material the tortoise ones are - I suspect acrylic) . I do have better beads and some lovely semi-precious stuff like turquoise etc, aventurine etc but haven't used them yet.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Good on ya girl! :2thumb: I'd have done that for £50!
> 
> *Well maybe 40 years ago :lol2:*
> 
> I know :bash:, but I feel really mean demanding that I have it, when I'm on it so often and at least it made me digitus extractus and make some bracelet.
> 
> These were made using fairly cheap beads I have so won't work out particularly expensive by the time I price them out (the snake beads are glass, the lizard are 3 sided shells and I've no idea what material the tortoise ones are - I suspect acrylic) . I do have better beads and some lovely semi-precious stuff like turquoise etc, aventurine etc but haven't used them yet.
> 
> 
> image


They look fab you crafty lady:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to bed, Ian if you need anything you have my number so dont be afraid to use it

Night people, speak tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Thank you. I'm thinking of getting some cat charms and making up some to give to the Somali Cat club to sell on their club table to raise money for Somali rescue.

Just sent the photo to Emma to see what she thinks. Most of the glass cat earrings I've just made up will be go doing to her to sell. As long as I can get my money back and my 50p for 'labour':lol:, they can sell them for whatever they want and keep the difference.


----------



## Amalthea

Those look great, Eileen!!! 

Yeah, I really did laugh, once I warmed up, over my £50 *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Right Im off to bed, Ian if you need anything you have my number so dont be afraid to use it
> 
> Night people, speak tomorrow


 
Night woman :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Thank you. I'm thinking of getting some cat charms and making up some to give to the Somali Cat club to sell on their club table to raise money for Somali rescue.
> 
> Just sent the photo to Emma to see what she thinks. Most of the glass cat earrings I've just made up will be go doing to her to sell. As long as I can get my money back and my 50p for 'labour':lol:, they can sell them for whatever they want and keep the difference.


eileen love the lizard charm braclet:flrt:


----------



## feorag

And me away too now. Our heating goes off about 11:00 so nowadays I'm always going to bed freezing! :roll:

G'night!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> And me away too now. Our heating goes off about 11:00 so nowadays I'm always going to bed freezing! :roll:
> 
> G'night!


 
night hun :flrt:


 is that me left on my own then


----------



## Amalthea

Well, you will be in a min... I'm heading off, too *lol*


----------



## feorag

And then there was one! :lol2:

Good morning everyone. It's a better day today and thank God it's stopped raining, so I've stripped my bed and got the bedding on the line to try and dry a bit.

what's everyone up to today?


----------



## temerist

hello, im having a break for abit while i make some phone calls, may have found a surrogate irish wolfhound :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Been a lazy day so far!! About to go to asda to get stuff for a stir fry and then take the mutt out for a walk/football.

Hopefully your surrogate works, Ian!! That'd be perfect!!


----------



## feorag

A surrogate and especially a big breed surrogate, would be the ideal solution to your problems Ian. I hope it works out.

We've been out for lunch at the local gardening centre, Barry's out with the dog, so I'm about to go and make a lush cuppa coffee!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> A surrogate and especially a big breed surrogate, would be the ideal solution to your problems Ian. I hope it works out.
> 
> We've been out for lunch at the local gardening centre, Barry's out with the dog, so I'm about to go and make a lush cuppa coffee!:mf_dribble:


 


With Ginger


----------



## Amalthea

I used ginger in the stir fry tonight. It was amazingly yummy!! Am super proud of myself *lol* Stuffed now


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I used ginger in the stir fry tonight. It was amazingly yummy!! Am super proud of myself *lol* Stuffed now


 

Ginger in stir fry is fine, so is ginger beer and ginger biccies BUT ginger in coffee sounds gross:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I tried a few bits that I've never used in cooking tonight.  *proud*

Well, I don't like coffee, anyways, so I can't really comment. But wouldn't it end up being like a gingerbread latte? Mom gets those at Christmas-time and they smell yummy


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> With Ginger


:rotfl:


Shell195 said:


> Ginger in stir fry is fine, so is ginger beer and ginger biccies BUT ginger in coffee sounds gross:lol2:


It isn't - it's lush! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:



Amalthea said:


> I tried a few bits that I've never used in cooking tonight.  *proud*


I used it in something last week, but for the life of me I can't remember what it was :lol: :roll: Oh, yes I do it was Morrocan lamb with couscous and I put fresh grated ginger in it!


Amalthea said:


> Well, I don't like coffee, anyways, so I can't really comment. But wouldn't it end up being like a gingerbread latte? Mom gets those at Christmas-time and they smell yummy


Yes! That's what it is - ginger syrup in fresh coffee - lush!!! :mf_dribble:

In fact I've nearly finished my last bottle so need to go on the website and order some more:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :rotfl:
> It isn't - it's lush! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:
> 
> I used it in something last week, but for the life of me I can't remember what it was :lol: :roll: Oh, yes I do it was Morrocan lamb with couscous and I put fresh grated ginger in it!
> Yes! That's what it is - ginger syrup in fresh coffee - lush!!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> In fact I've nearly finished my last bottle so need to go on the website and order some more:2thumb:


 
I can imagine you making egg and chips with a ginger toppng:lol2:
What site do you get it off?


----------



## Shell195

Turned my back and this is what happened:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Turned my back and this is what happened:lol2:
> 
> image


 
lol shell comfy pupadoos 

evening all 

great news on the surrogate ian :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Evening Emma


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Turned my back and this is what happened:lol2:
> 
> image



aaahahaha are they not supposed to be on the sofa?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening Emma


 
how is you today ?


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> aaahahaha are they not supposed to be on the sofa?


 
I dont mind them on the furniture but big dogs arent allowed to get on the back:bash:




Emmaj said:


> how is you today ?


Im fine, I dropped the terrapin off at her fab new home. They were a lovely family and had lots of exotic pets as well as Owls:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I dont mind them on the furniture but big dogs arent allowed to get on the back:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im fine, I dropped the terrapin off at her fab new home. They were a lovely family and had lots of exotic pets as well as Owls:flrt:


Oooo cool 

i have been chilling allday watching mr bean on itv3 :lol2:

my shoulder is still killing


----------



## temerist

i love mr.bean


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i love mr.bean


 
yeah me too lewis loves it too there is an animated mr bean too that lew watches :lol2:


----------



## temerist

film was crap but the episodes are excellent


----------



## Shell195

I love Mr Bean too:lol2: Him and his Teddy always make me laugh


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> film was crap but the episodes are excellent


 
yeps i agree the episodes are fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## sundia

I have 2 pickles i have 2 pickles I have 2 pickles hay hay hay hay


----------



## Shell195

Films made from series are never as good


----------



## Emmaj

yeah thats very true shell


----------



## feorag

You know I'm starting to dread coming on here every night when Baz goes out with the dog, cos there are always loads of pages to catch up on :bash: Although there were only about 3 tonight so not quite so bad!


Shell195 said:


> Turned my back and this is what happened:lol2:
> 
> image


By gum she loves the back cushion on that settee doesn't she! And she's fair squashing it!! Bad girl! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Im fine, I dropped the terrapin off at her fab new home. They were a lovely family and had lots of exotic pets as well as Owls:flrt:


that's excellent news! :2thumb: another successful rescue!


Shell195 said:


> I can imagine you making egg and chips with a ginger toppng:lol2:
> What site do you get it off?


 Even I'm not that bad!!!

I buy it from a website called "Coffee Hit" - I _think_ they're the cheapest, but fortunately the postage doesn't go up if I buy more than one bottle, so I buy 4 at a time, then the cost of each bottle comes down considerably - like if I buy 4 I get one of those free because of what I save on postage. Course it's such a struggle to buy 4! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Its bad enough with the small dogs and cats getting on it without a large GSD copying them:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

LOL thats because she thinks she is an ickle dog really :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL thats because she thinks she is an ickle dog really :lol2:


Shes a small dog wannabe:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Shes a small dog wannabe:lol2:


 

yups she definately is :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Went and saw The Crazies tonight. Was good!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Went and saw The Crazies tonight. Was good!!


 
Thats another film I want to see but in reality I never get to see any:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im so tired tonight as last night my neighbours let their westie pup out at 1.15am and left it out yapping untill 3.45 am. I was furious as the poor little sod is always locked out during the day let alone the night. Why do these people get dogs:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Thats another film I want to see but in reality I never get to see any:lol2:


Im the same lol loads come out i would love to go see but dont ever get round to it :lol2:


----------



## temerist

check out my website its coming on nicely


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Shes a small dog wannabe:lol2:


Maybe she's like Skye and just isn't "spacially aware"? :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Thats another film I want to see but in reality I never get to see any:lol2:


Oh No!! That's me too! :gasp:

I usually end up watching them on DVD, but I'd prefer to go to the cinema to see them. Problem is I have such a thing about bad eaters and when I went to the cinema years ago I always ended up in front of or next to the ice lolly slurper and/or the boiled sweet cruncher and was surrounded by people who hadn't been told to shut their mouths when they are eating! And it drove me crazy!!

Nowadays, with the advent of gallon tubs of popcorn and tortillas, among other foodstuffs that cinemas now sell :bash: and people's eating habits in general being much worse than when I was young, it can be a nightmare! There are a few things in my life that I'm very intolerant of and bad eating habits is one of them! :blush:

Anyway, how is everyone today - it's a lovely sunny day here! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Beautiful sunny day here, too!!! 

We go to the movies a LOT, since we have the monthly passes. That way, no matter how broke we are, we've always got something to do on a "date". 

Am getting read to head off canvassing... Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> check out my website its coming on nicely


Its coming along nicely ian :2thumb:



selina20 said:


> Heya how is everyone?


morning selina 



feorag said:


> Maybe she's like Skye and just isn't "spacially aware"? :lol2:
> 
> Oh No!! That's me too! :gasp:
> 
> I usually end up watching them on DVD, but I'd prefer to go to the cinema to see them. Problem is I have such a thing about bad eaters and when I went to the cinema years ago I always ended up in front of or next to the ice lolly slurper and/or the boiled sweet cruncher and was surrounded by people who hadn't been told to shut their mouths when they are eating! And it drove me crazy!!
> 
> Nowadays, with the advent of gallon tubs of popcorn and tortillas, among other foodstuffs that cinemas now sell :bash: and people's eating habits in general being much worse than when I was young, it can be a nightmare! There are a few things in my life that I'm very intolerant of and bad eating habits is one of them! :blush:
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone today - it's a lovely sunny day here! :2thumb:


 
Morning eileen 

yes lovely sunny day here too 

have all the windows open and just finished cleaning


----------



## temerist

morning everyone, managed to get a few hours sleep last night ALL puppies are feeding from "mum" now which is fantastic. Thea (rottie pup) is fascinated by the pups althought "mum" isnt too keen on her getting too close to them but obviously this is a good thing lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> We go to the movies a LOT, since we have the monthly passes. That way, no matter how broke we are, we've always got something to do on a "date". !!!


When I was young my uncle worked for a cinema company and regularly got me free passes.

When I was working my friend and I went to the cinema every Tuesday straight from work on the pass I had then. In those days you just went in and out when you got there, so often walked in, in the middle of the film and then left with the immortal words "this is where we came in" :lol2: so you saw the end before the beginning, but we used to stay in and watch the whole film again!! It didn't matter what was showing we went religiously every week, so saw some cr*p, saw some excellent films and oddly enough saw some really good films that we wouldn't by choice have gone to see, if we'd been paying.

In those days you could use them every week, but only once. However, occasionally the girl on the admissions forgot to stamp it and if she did we went back again and saw the whole film again, twice!! :lol2:

Edit: Oh yes, good luck with the canvassing! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> morning everyone, managed to get a few hours sleep last night ALL puppies are feeding from "mum" now which is fantastic. Thea (rottie pup) is fascinated by the pups althought "mum" isnt too keen on her getting too close to them but obviously this is a good thing lol


 
Thats fantasic news ian :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Beautiful sunny day here, too!!!
> 
> We go to the movies a LOT, since we have the monthly passes. That way, no matter how broke we are, we've always got something to do on a "date".
> 
> Am getting read to head off canvassing... Wish me luck!!!


 
good luck hun :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news, Ian!!! That is brilliant!! 

Yeah, we see pretty much everything that is showing, so usually, you can ask us what a movie is like to save yourself the trip if it's not worth it *lol* We saw Avatar 3 times!! *lol*

Thanx for the luck!! Need all I can get with the bloody visa!!! Needs monies!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Yeah thats so true hun 

my friends other half has done his tests...........he failed on the language and has exhausted all his appeals.............so he may be deported at anytime


----------



## Amalthea

How can he fail on the language? You can take it in other languages....


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Can they deport someone who is married to a British Citizen then??? Is your friend single or married Emma?

Ian, I've just checked out your website and it's looking great! :2thumb: Jan would be so happy that you have done this in her memory and I can't think of a better testimonial to someone's life, quite honestly, than what you are doing!

Those puppies you've got are simply fabulous!! :2thumb: and it's great that the wolfhound has taken to them so well.

Can I be forward (cos I'm not normally a forward person by nature :whistling2 and ask if you can put a link to our wildlife sanctuary www.wildlife-sanctuary.co.uk and I can put one on ours for you??


----------



## Amalthea

Yes they can, Eileen. If I don't pass this test (and therefore can't apply for the final visa), they can (and will) deport me. Spoke to my Dad about it last night.... I jokingly asked them to get a room ready for me *sigh*


----------



## Amalthea

The site looks great, Ian!! What a lovely memorial. Your wife would be very proud.


----------



## Shell195

Morning people, its nice and sunny here to 

I know Ians website is good already:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

i will happily add your link but have to do a new website lol :blush: i ermm created the website with my email address ending in .com instead of .co.uk and now i cant change it without verifing the original email i used which obviously I cant as it does not exsist lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i will happily add your link but have to do a new website lol :blush: i ermm created the website with my email address ending in .com instead of .co.uk and now i cant change it without verifing the original email i used which obviously I cant as it does not exsist lol


 
:lol2: silly billy
Cant you do a new one and copy and paste all the information?


----------



## temerist

thats what im doing :lol2:

EDIT ive just eaten a wholegrain mustard and salad cream snadwich and now i feel sick


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> thats what im doing :lol2:
> 
> EDIT ive just eaten a wholegrain mustard and salad cream snadwich and now i feel sick


 
Im not surprised:whistling2: Im just about to hoover the house and mop the floors, arent I the lucky one:lol2:


----------



## sundia

temerist said:


> thats what im doing :lol2:
> 
> EDIT ive just eaten a wholegrain mustard and salad cream snadwich and now i feel sick


linkage? i wanna see... did u do it urself?

edit: gross


----------



## temerist

sundia said:


> linkage? i wanna see... did u do it urself?
> 
> edit: gross


will put up new link when its done, wont be long


----------



## Shell195

Weve got a producer coming to the sanctuary on Thursday to talk about including us in a TV program on animal rescues that will be shown on BBC 2. I will let you all know more when I have been to the meeting


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yes they can, Eileen. If I don't pass this test (and therefore can't apply for the final visa), they can (and will) deport me. Spoke to my Dad about it last night.... I jokingly asked them to get a room ready for me *sigh*


Oh, Jen! You must be so worried, but you need to chill and not let nerves get the better of you (easier said than done I know!)



temerist said:


> i will happily add your link but have to do a new website lol :blush: i ermm created the website with my email address ending in .com instead of .co.uk and now i cant change it without verifing the original email i used which obviously I cant as it does not exsist lol


:lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Weve got a producer coming to the sanctuary on Thursday to talk about including us in a TV program on animal rescues that will be shown on BBC 2. I will let you all know more when I have been to the meeting


We had someone contact us from TV to contribute part of the last wildlife rescue programme, but they wanted to come in winter! Our intake over winter compared to summer would make us look like a load of people sitting doing nowt!!

My boss said they could come, but it was the wrong time of year for rescue, we are busy from mid-spring onwards.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh, Jen! You must be so worried, but you need to chill and not let nerves get the better of you (easier said than done I know!)
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> We had someone contact us from TV to contribute part of the last wildlife rescue programme, but they wanted to come in winter! Our intake over winter compared to summer would make us look like a load of people sitting doing nowt!!
> 
> My boss said they could come, but it was the wrong time of year for rescue, we are busy from mid-spring onwards.


 


We are only going to take part if it shows the positive side of rescues as you know how TV producers can twist things:bash:

Jen, I wish there was something we could do to help you  (((HUGS)))


----------



## sundia

when do puppies start cleaning themselves propley?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We are only going to take part if it shows the positive side of rescues as you know how TV producers can twist things:bash:


Oh I so do!! It's all about viewing figures at the end of the day isn't it?


----------



## temerist

gone seriously technical now :lol2:

im on facebook lol and so is my rescue lol


----------



## Amalthea

What's your facebook name, Ian? 

Yeah... Very worried. Will do my best, though. Hopefully it's enough.

Have got a cumberland sausage caserole cooking. It smells yummy!! Not something I've ever made before.


----------



## freekygeeky

what a scruffy so and so!!
*Rehoming Dogs - Wood Green Animal Shelters*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> What's your facebook name, Ian?
> 
> Yeah... Very worried. Will do my best, though. Hopefully it's enough.
> 
> Have got a cumberland sausage caserole cooking. It smells yummy!! Not something I've ever made before.


 
I believe its Ian Curtis:whistling2: Not that I have added him as a friend or anything:lol2:

You are becoming quite the housewife Jen:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I believe its Ian Curtis:whistling2: Not that I have added him as a friend or anything:lol2:
> 
> *You are becoming quite the housewife Jen*:lol2:


I know, huh?!? Craziness!!! *goes to add Ian on fb*


----------



## sundia

Amalthea said:


> I know, huh?!? Craziness!!! *goes to add Ian on fb*



i am umming and argghhie to go make cookies or not. my oh has entered the world of xbox live and is talking over the headset with 3 friends. All i can here is aload of high pitches squeeling and laughing lol you would think there a bunch of girlies if u couldd here them


----------



## Amalthea

Might do brownies after I digest....


----------



## feorag

I made home made chicken vegetable soup and then plum crumble with the plums I froze from Anyday Anne's tree this summer! :mf_dribble:

I've made a necklace, a bracelet and 2 pairs of earrings this afternoon! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I made home made chicken vegetable soup and then plum crumble with the plums I froze from Anyday Anne's tree this summer! :mf_dribble:
> 
> I've made a necklace, a bracelet and 2 pairs of earrings this afternoon! :2thumb:


 
you have been busy today eileen lol

mmmmmmmmm @ the plum crumble :mf_dribble:

i have been playing with pooooooooopies this afternoon :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Evening people.


----------



## Emmaj

evening shell : victory:


----------



## sundia

evening


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> you have been busy today eileen lol
> 
> mmmmmmmmm @ the plum crumble :mf_dribble:
> 
> i have been playing with pooooooooopies this afternoon :flrt::flrt:


I have been busy. The crmble was lush - I use Sarah Brown's crumble recipe with porridge, brown sugar and sunflower oil and I always put some sesame seeds in as well - tis lush!!

Here's today's stuff - what d'ya think?

This didn't photograph very well cos of the flash, but the beads are cream shell beads and chunks, cloudy faceted glass beads and odd shaped rough-edged crystals with different colours on some of the edges - hard to describe.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I have been busy. The crmble was lush - I use Sarah Brown's crumble recipe with porridge, brown sugar and sunflower oil and I always put some sesame seeds in as well - tis lush!!
> 
> Here's today's stuff - what d'ya think?
> 
> This didn't photograph very well cos of the flash, but the beads are cream shell beads and chunks, cloudy faceted glass beads and odd shaped rough-edged crystals with different colours on some of the edges - hard to describe.
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
they are gorgas eileen :flrt::flrt:

and yes the crumble sounds yummy :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooooo an update on the stripe corn that i was force feeding............

he is now taking down 2 pinks on his own :gasp:

the only thing i have to do is hold him so when he strikes he gets the pink he is then doing everything himself :2thumb::2thumb::no1:


----------



## fenwoman

h'evenin' all. (does policeman impression and parts her hair)
Didja miss me last night?


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> h'evenin' all (does policeman impression and part her hair)
> Didja miss me last night?


Aye where were you missy?


----------



## Amalthea

I love those, Eileen!! Some of my favorites, so far


----------



## Shell195

So where have you then Pam:whistling2:


Eileen, Mmmmmm plum crumble sounds yummy:mf_dribble: Very nice jewellery:no1:

Emma excellent news about the corn snake:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> So where have you then Pam:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Eileen, Mmmmmm plum crumble sounds yummy:mf_dribble: Very nice jewellery:no1:
> 
> Emma excellent news about the corn snake:no1:


 
aye it is to say i was worried and told you my fear of him never being a lone feeder..............they are amazing creatures and really do surprise you :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> Aye where were you missy?





Shell195 said:


> So where have you then Pam:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Eileen, Mmmmmm plum crumble sounds yummy:mf_dribble: Very nice jewellery:no1:
> 
> Emma excellent news about the corn snake:no1:



I never got online. I was reading a book and knitting and the next thing I knew, it was bedtime :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I never got online. I was reading a book and knitting and the next thing I knew, it was bedtime :gasp:


 
what is you knitting ?

that jumper you did for N was fantastic :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Blast, I thought you may have gone to get a puppy:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Blast, I thought you may have gone to get a puppy:whistling2:


 
LOL shell :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Im fed up tonight as the kids have been horrendous, I cant believe I have raised such selfcentred, selfish brats:bash: They think my life should revolve round them


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im fed up tonight as the kids have been horrendous, I cant believe I have raised such selfcentred, selfish brats:bash: They think my life should revolve round them


 
lew is only 9 an he is already like that god help me in the teenage years :gasp::lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie

Hi guys

Just had to lol at a TV ad and though it might brighten your day. It's for Whiskas. apparently the cat in the ad (can't remember what they called it) loves her Whiskas so much she brings her friens "Alfie" home for tea. Last line is - "HE'll be back again tomorrow" or something close. Camera zooms to close up of Alfie - a beautiful tortoiseshell!


EPIC FAIL!!


----------



## Emmaj

vetdebbie said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just had to lol at a TV ad and though it might brighten your day. It's for Whiskas. apparently the cat in the ad (can't remember what they called it) loves her Whiskas so much she brings her friens "Alfie" home for tea. Last line is - "HE'll be back again tomorrow" or something close. Camera zooms to close up of Alfie - a beautiful tortoiseshell!
> 
> 
> EPIC FAIL!!


 

i havent seen the ad just heard it on the radio lol 

i have seen the one of the cat jumping up to the balcony for the treats and hubby says look at this............wifey says yeah i taught him that last week :lol2:


----------



## sundia

i just tried to find the ad on youtube but its not on there :/


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> what is you knitting ?
> 
> that jumper you did for N was fantastic :flrt::lol2:


 I'm using up all my odd balls of wool to knit myself whacky snazzy multi coloured jumper lol. 
Eeek, I vaguely remember offering to knit a skunk jumper for you didn't I? You should have said something. You know what my memory is like. If you PM me your measurements, like chest and length of arm from underarm to wrist, I promise to get some wool and start knitting.



Shell195 said:


> Blast, I thought you may have gone to get a puppy:whistling2:


 :lol2: not yet. Still in email discussion with the people.


----------



## vetdebbie

Emmaj said:


> i havent seen the ad just heard it on the radio lol
> 
> i have seen the one of the cat jumping up to the balcony for the treats and hubby says look at this............wifey says yeah i taught him that last week :lol2:



That came on literally 30 seconds after I read this! Freaky.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I'm using up all my odd balls of wool to knit myself whacky snazzy multi coloured jumper lol.
> Eeek, I vaguely remember offering to knit a skunk jumper for you didn't I? You should have said something. You know what my memory is like. If you PM me your measurements, like chest and length of arm from underarm to wrist, I promise to get some wool and start knitting.
> 
> 
> :lol2: not yet. Still in email discussion with the people.


 
hee hee im not one to push hun :blush::lol2:

yups will have to get my mum to take them for me tomorrow as i dont have a tape measure here or i did but the kitty cats killed it :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

vetdebbie said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just had to lol at a TV ad and though it might brighten your day. It's for Whiskas. apparently the cat in the ad (can't remember what they called it) loves her Whiskas so much she brings her friens "Alfie" home for tea. Last line is - "HE'll be back again tomorrow" or something close. Camera zooms to close up of Alfie - a beautiful tortoiseshell!
> 
> 
> EPIC FAIL!!


yeah HE! its a tort ...silly whiskas, i was going to mail them about it but i got a look, like i was mad lol


----------



## freekygeeky




----------



## Basilbrush

Evening everyone, how are you all??

Ian - that's a super site and am delighted your surrogate "mum" is working out.: victory: What a terrific job you are doing Ian.:2thumb:

Jen - it's horrible when something plays on your mind. I hope that somehow this all gets sorted out for you.

Have had a busy few days. Went and bought a 2nd hand rat/degu cage through GumTree for £10.00.:2thumb: Then bought the food etc for the boys and lots of tubes, hides etc. Went home and scrubbed out the cage and got it all set up and ready for today - WHOO HOO.

Collected the degus at lunchtime today and came home with three boys. Absolutely delighted with them. They will need a bit of work but I'm sure they will come around. They're busy exploring their cage right now.:flrt: They're brilliant little characters.

Right, away to bed now as I'm pooped.

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> Evening everyone, how are you all??
> 
> Ian - that's a super site and am delighted your surrogate "mum" is working out.: victory: What a terrific job you are doing Ian.:2thumb:
> 
> Jen - it's horrible when something plays on your mind. I hope that somehow this all gets sorted out for you.
> 
> Have had a busy few days. Went and bought a 2nd hand rat/degu cage through GumTree for £10.00.:2thumb: Then bought the food etc for the boys and lots of tubes, hides etc. Went home and scrubbed out the cage and got it all set up and ready for today - WHOO HOO.
> 
> Collected the degus at lunchtime today and came home with three boys. Absolutely delighted with them. They will need a bit of work but I'm sure they will come around. They're busy exploring their cage right now.:flrt: They're brilliant little characters.
> 
> Right, away to bed now as I'm pooped.
> 
> Jules


 
fine here thankies 

though degus are on my list with spineys never ever ever to keep here again :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> Oooooo an update on the stripe corn that i was force feeding............
> 
> he is now taking down 2 pinks on his own :gasp:
> 
> the only thing i have to do is hold him so when he strikes he gets the pink he is then doing everything himself :2thumb::2thumb::no1:


That's excellent news Emma!



Amalthea said:


> I love those, Eileen!! Some of my favorites, so far


Ooh, thank you. It's the first time I've used eye pins to make up a necklace, I usually just use wire or nylon.



vetdebbie said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just had to lol at a TV ad and though it might brighten your day. It's for Whiskas. apparently the cat in the ad (can't remember what they called it) loves her Whiskas so much she brings her friens "Alfie" home for tea. Last line is - "HE'll be back again tomorrow" or something close. Camera zooms to close up of Alfie - a beautiful tortoiseshell!
> 
> 
> EPIC FAIL!!


Love it!! :2thumb:

Julie, glad you got the degus OK!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Emma!
> 
> Ooh, thank you. It's the first time I've used eye pins to make up a necklace, I usually just use wire or nylon.
> 
> Love it!! :2thumb:
> 
> Julie, glad you got the degus OK!


 
yeah have to say im really proud of the lil worm lol who is growing like a weed now he is eating lol 

got rather attatched thats the only problem with doing things like this :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Don't I know it!!! :roll:

Well I'm off to bed - no late night tonight!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Don't I know it!!! :roll:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed - no late night tonight!


night hun :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen


welcome back you


----------



## sundia

i am looking forward to sleeping tonight... our puppy was asleep on our bed and woke up and peed on the bed so that actual duvet has got to go in the wash so we have got out a mahooosive one which is going to be sooooo snuggley!!!

Looking into puppy training classes tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Oh Oh!! The gremlins have been!! :gasp:

When I was on here earlier I replied to a pm from Sundia and when I submitted it, I got the dreaded message that the site was down.

Now I've just come back on line and I'm having deja vu moments!! 

I know I posted on here after Sundia, but it's gone!! But the first I did just now was reply to a pm from you, Sundia, that came up as a new pm, so I didn't think to check the time. I did wonder if you were having a "blond moment" because you'd already asked me that question and I'd replied to it this morning, so I replied again, thinking OK, maybe you didn't read the pm???

Then I went on another thread and couldn't work out why I'd already read the last post, even though it was coming up as a new thread and now I'm on here and my first post of the day has vanished. It's all making sense! :crazy:


----------



## Amalthea

Ooooh...... Fiorum gremlins eating posts... Naughty gremlins!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Im glad I missed the confusion


----------



## feorag

Just as well cos it knocked me all over the place I can tell you!!!

I didn't know if I was on my *rse or my elbow, cos I knew I'd posted and it wasn't there!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Oh Oh!! The gremlins have been!! :gasp:
> 
> When I was on here earlier I replied to a pm from Sundia and when I submitted it, I got the dreaded message that the site was down.
> 
> Now I've just come back on line and I'm having deja vu moments!!
> 
> I know I posted on here after Sundia, but it's gone!! But the first I did just now was reply to a pm from you, Sundia, that came up as a new pm, so I didn't think to check the time. I did wonder if you were having a "blond moment" because you'd already asked me that question and I'd replied to it this morning, so I replied again, thinking OK, maybe you didn't read the pm???
> 
> Then I went on another thread and couldn't work out why I'd already read the last post, even though it was coming up as a new thread and now I'm on here and my first post of the day has vanished. It's all making sense! :crazy:



lol dont worry i was having the same issue... did you get my pm this morning? i loged on around 8:48 am and replied to your message and one from Zoo-man. Then i logged on a bit later and got the same messages from you and zoo-man again.... 

i also wrote on my thread and that has disappeared too :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Shell195

Evening people 
Ive just had a bath and washed my hair so Im all pink and shiny with my hair stuck every which way as I cant be bothered drying it just yet:lol2:
I took Sophie over to her Nans today as she is staying with her Dad overnight, but I think I offended the ex mum in law as I refused to go into her house as the ex husband was there:whip:
I cant do with him moving closer to me and making remarks about our past marriage, not to mention the upset he has caused my daughter:devil:
Im home alone tonight:no1:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Evening people
> Ive just had a bath and washed my hair so Im all pink and shiny with my hair stuck every which way as I cant be bothered drying it just yet:lol2:
> I took Sophie over to her Nans today as she is staying with her Dad overnight, but I think I offended the ex mum in law as I refused to go into her house as the ex husband was there:whip:
> I cant do with him moving closer to me and making suggestive remarks, not to mention the upset he has caused my daughter:devil:
> Im home alone tonight:no1:


Evening... sounds lush. I got a boyfriend whos sitting in the middle of the room whilst i clean it and a puppy tucked up in bed snoring his head off right next to him.... how am i supposed to clean the room! lol


----------



## Shell195

Does anyone remember the black/white fluffy young cat that someone brought to my door, she had a bad flea allergy
Well we kept her in case anyone tried to claim her(HaHa) and never got her spayed as she was in such poor condition, well she is actually pregnant probably about 4/5 weeks now. Due to her picking up health wise we will let her have her kittens as we really dont like aborting kittens if we can help it


----------



## ashley

hi! Typically the forum goes doolally when I'm on my lunch break, didn't know what to do for the hour!

Eileen, I'm going to pick your brains if you don't mind? I wanted to get my flower girl a charm bracelet as a present but all the ones I like are really expensive, do you know of any sites which would be good to get one from and some cheapish charms?

Jules, how are the degus settling in?


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> Evening... sounds lush. I got a boyfriend whos sitting in the middle of the room whilst i clean it and a puppy tucked up in bed snoring his head off right next to him.... how am i supposed to clean the room! lol


 
Smile sweetly at the cute puppy and kick your boyfriend on the way past:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

evening peeps


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Smile sweetly at the cute puppy and kick your boyfriend on the way past:whistling2:


I have up in the end 



Emmaj said:


> evening peeps


Evening 



Anyways im feeling a little Meh... Our pup dont seem to be doing too well with the whole toilet training... i know it takes time i just worrying that we doing it wrong


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> I have up in the end
> 
> 
> 
> Evening
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways im feeling a little Meh... Our pup dont seem to be doing too well with the whole toilet training... i know it takes time i just worrying that we doing it wrong


all pups are different just give pup time plenty of praise when pup goes where he should and he will catch on and learn eventually


----------



## Shell195

Some puppies take forever to toilet train. Take him out when he wakes up, when hessniffing and as many times in between. Give him a command, I use wee wees, then when he eventually goes give him loads of excited praise. If he has an accident in the house just ignore it and clean up. Make sure you clean the area with either an odour remover or biological washing powder made into a solution, disinfectant is no good as it has the same make up as urine



ETA Good evening


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Some puppies take forever to toilet train. Take him out when he wakes up, when hessniffing and as many times in between. Give him a command, I use wee wees, then when he eventually goes give him loads of excited praise. If he has an accident in the house just ignore it and clean up. Make sure you clean the area with either an odour remover or biological washing powder made into a solution, disinfectant is no good as it has the same make up as urine
> 
> 
> 
> ETA Good evening


 
evening shell :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Em hows your shoulder?


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Some puppies take forever to toilet train. Take him out when he wakes up, when hessniffing and as many times in between. Give him a command, I use wee wees, then when he eventually goes give him loads of excited praise. If he has an accident in the house just ignore it and clean up. Make sure you clean the area with either an odour remover or biological washing powder made into a solution, disinfectant is no good as it has the same make up as urine
> 
> 
> 
> ETA Good evening



This is exactly what we have been doing.... when we put the gate up so that he has the run of the kitchen and bathroom and leave him on his own for a bit... he always goes on the newspaper which is good....

We use the words wee wees and poo poos lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Em hows your shoulder?


 
agony 

all my chest an back hurts as well now


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> This is exactly what we have been doing.... when we put the gate up so that he has the run of the kitchen and bathroom and leave him on his own for a bit... he always goes on the newspaper which is good....
> 
> We use the words wee wees and poo poos lol


Stick to one command to train him or you will confuse him, he doesnt know the difference between wee or poo so its easier to stick to one which means either.
Youve only had him a short while, he will understand what you mean soon enough


ETA Ive had loads of pups and never stress about toilet training as they all get there in the end


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> agony
> 
> all my chest an back hurts as well now


 
You need an xray woman:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You need an xray woman:bash:


will see how it is tomorrow if im still in as much pain will go doc's 

was told it will get worse before it gets better by my mates oh who is a hockey player :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> will see how it is tomorrow if im still in as much pain will go doc's
> 
> was told it will get worse before it gets better by my mates oh who is a hockey player :lol2:


 
:lol2: but you only have small bones:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: but you only have small bones:whistling2:


i would look daft with big bones though :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Emmaj said:


> evening peeps


 
Evening everyone

Emma - How's your shoulder - what did you do to it???

Shell - b&w mama to be sounds a cutie??

Sundia - it can take a while to train a little pup but as all the others have said time and patience and persistant repitition from you, praise good behaviour and ignore bad.: victory:

Ashley - the degus are great, a little timid and obviously not used to house noise but they have been very well handled at the sanctuary by the owners and the volunteers so I don't think it will take too long before they get to know us etc., super wee characters though.: victory:

Eileen - did you have a brain "fart" earlier on today?? Wouldn't worry about it, I seem to get them at an increasingly alarming rate these days too, :lol2:

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i would look daft with big bones though :lol2::lol2:


Like me you mean:whistling2:

Im sat here crying watching One born every minute :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> Emma - How's your shoulder - what did you do to it???
> 
> Shell - b&w mama to be sounds a cutie??
> 
> Sundia - it can take a while to train a little pup but as all the others have said time and patience and persistant repitition from you, praise good behaviour and ignore bad.: victory:
> 
> Ashley - the degus are great, a little timid and obviously not used to house noise but they have been very well handled at the sanctuary by the owners and the volunteers so I don't think it will take too long before they get to know us etc., super wee characters though.: victory:
> 
> Eileen - did you have a brain "fart" earlier on today?? Wouldn't worry about it, I seem to get them at an increasingly alarming rate these days too, :lol2:
> 
> Jules


I was erm moving a 4ft heavy mirror and over stretched or so i think is what happened.............mirror had to be moved because of a certain cat that managed to knock it off without breaking it lol how she managed not to break it i will never know lol 



Shell195 said:


> Like me you mean:whistling2:
> 
> Im sat here crying watching One born every minute :blush:


sush woman you know what i ment lol 

awwwwww bless ya ha ha im watching csi


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> Emma - How's your shoulder - what did you do to it???
> 
> Shell - b&w mama to be sounds a cutie??
> 
> Sundia - it can take a while to train a little pup but as all the others have said time and patience and persistant repitition from you, praise good behaviour and ignore bad.: victory:
> 
> Ashley - the degus are great, a little timid and obviously not used to house noise but they have been very well handled at the sanctuary by the owners and the volunteers so I don't think it will take too long before they get to know us etc., super wee characters though.: victory:
> 
> Eileen - did you have a brain "fart" earlier on today?? Wouldn't worry about it, I seem to get them at an increasingly alarming rate these days too, :lol2:
> 
> Jules


Hi Jules. Im glad the Degus are settling in, I love these critters, are they singing to you yet:flrt:

The cat is at the sanctuary now in our maternity unit, I will get pics next time I am there(Thursday)

Hows the Duprasi doing, my little girl arrives soon:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ive decided that age makes you go soft:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive decided that age makes you go soft:lol2:


it certainly does having kids does too 

i never used to cry and could even at an advert these days :blush::lol2:


----------



## sundia

i actually just watched one born every minute :O:O:O horrendous!


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> i actually just watched one born every minute :O:O:O horrendous!


 
That wasnt horrendous, I love watching babies being born:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> i actually just watched one born every minute :O:O:O horrendous!


LOL why ?

i dint watch it seems like i missed out :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That wasnt horrendous, I love watching babies being born:flrt:


hee hee i suppose until you have been through it you dont see the natural beauty of giving birth :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL why ?
> 
> i dint watch it seems like i missed out :lol2::lol2:


 
I dont think Sundia has any children yet:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I dont think Sundia has any children yet:whistling2:


 
Nopes lol i would guess she dosnt either :lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> That wasnt horrendous, I love watching babies being born:flrt:


Its lovely when the babies are born but the rest :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:



Emmaj said:


> LOL why ?
> 
> i dint watch it seems like i missed out :lol2::lol2:


a random woman shuving her whole fist up you and then poking your insides around 

and then that weird tube that put in that ladies back 

and then when the pain comes THEN you have to push?!?!?!?! 

No thanks! i weigh just under 7 st.... Theres NO way i could do that 

cut me open please :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I dont think Sundia has any children yet:whistling2:



ahem im 19 lol


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> Its lovely when the babies are born but the rest :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> a random woman shuving her whole fist up you and then poking your insides around
> 
> and then that weird tube that put in that ladies back
> 
> and then when the pain comes THEN you have to push?!?!?!?!
> 
> No thanks! i weigh just under 7 st.... Theres NO way i could do that
> 
> cut me open please :flrt::flrt:


LOL you wouldnt only weight that at 9 months pregnant ha ha 

i weighed 5 1/2 stone when i fell preggers :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> ahem im 19 lol


i was 21 when i fell preg with lew 

so 2 years older than you


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> LOL you wouldnt only weight that at 9 months pregnant ha ha
> 
> i weighed 5 1/2 stone when i fell preggers :lol2::lol2:





Emmaj said:


> i was 21 when i fell preg with lew
> 
> so 2 years older than you



its not the babies that worry me... its the popping it out :O:O:O:O 

It looks hideous i wouldnt want gas and air ... bring on the morphine!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> its not the babies that worry me... its the popping it out :O:O:O:O
> 
> It looks hideous i wouldnt want gas and air ... bring on the morphine!!!!!


 
i wished i hadnt had the morphine it slowed everything down for me 

i couldnt have gas an air as i was on steriods for a chest infection 

i had an epidoodle though and was they best blooming thing in the world :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> i wished i hadnt had the morphine it slowed everything down for me
> 
> i couldnt have gas an air as i was on steriods for a chest infection
> 
> i had an epidoodle though and was they best blooming thing in the world :2thumb::lol2:



again the "epidoodle" :lol2: looks nasty too... they like cement it into ur back!


----------



## Shell195

I was 27 when I had my first child and they kept referring to me as an
"elderly primagravida" charming:bash:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I was 27 when I had my first child and they kept referring to me as an
> "elderly primagravida" charming:bash:



sundia: i want a c-section
Doctor: why?
sundia: becuase i said so!

there job done


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> again the "epidoodle" :lol2: looks nasty too... they like cement it into ur back!


but its the best thing in the world all the pain goes away :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I was 27 when I had my first child and they kept referring to me as an
> "elderly primagravida" charming:bash:


I wouldnt say thats old at all


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> sundia: I want a c-section
> doctor: Why?
> Sundia: Becuase i said so!
> 
> There job done


 
lolol


----------



## Shell195

I hated being pregnant but actually loved giving birth:flrt: I just had gas and air with all three of mine, I wish they sold it to the public, its wonderful


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I was 27 when I had my first child and they kept referring to me as an
> "elderly primagravida" charming:bash:



*googles primagravida*

hahaha thats even funnier seeing as that tern is used for people over 35


----------



## ashley

sundia said:


> sundia: i want a c-section
> Doctor: why?
> sundia: becuase i said so!
> 
> there job done


Have to say I agree with you there! Can you just hold it in and not push so the DRs have to give you a section?

Me and the OH would love to have kids one day if we can but the whole birth thing really puts me off, I don't do pain!


----------



## Shell195

They asked me if I minded if a student came in to watch, I said "I dont 
f:censor:g care, bring the f:censor:g window cleaner in if you want but just get it out of me :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I hated being pregnant but actually loved giving birth:flrt: I just had gas and air with all three of mine, I wish they sold it to the public, its wonderful


i never tried the gas an air  they wouldnt let me :devil:



sundia said:


> *googles primagravida*
> 
> hahaha thats even funnier seeing as that tern is used for people over 35


LOL


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I hated being pregnant but actually loved giving birth:flrt: I just had gas and air with all three of mine, I wish they sold it to the public, its wonderful



:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash: :lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> They asked me if I minded if a student came in to watch, I said "I dont
> f:censor:g care, bring the f:censor:g window cleaner in if you want but just get it out of me :lol2:


but u said u enjoyed giving birth... haha would have loved to see the look on the window cleaners face


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> They asked me if I minded if a student came in to watch, I said "I dont
> f:censor:g care, bring the f:censor:g window cleaner in if you want but just get it out of me :lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> They asked me if I minded if a student came in to watch, I said "I dont
> f:censor:g care, bring the f:censor:g window cleaner in if you want but just get it out of me :lol2:


 
I had 5 doctors an 4 midwifes stood round bottom of my bed...........

didnt have an easy birth 

he was born in theater but naturally even though had signed for a c section and had a spinal block instead of normal epidoodle


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I had 5 doctors an 4 midwifes stood round bottom of my bed...........
> 
> didnt have an easy birth
> 
> he was born in theater but naturally even though had signed for a c section and had a spinal block instead of normal epidoodle


 
I would have hated to have this :whip:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> I had 5 doctors an 4 midwifes stood round bottom of my bed...........
> 
> didnt have an easy birth
> 
> he was born in theater but naturally even though had signed for a c section and had a spinal block instead of normal epidoodle



all looking at ur naked bits!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I would have hated to have this :whip:


 
in the anti natal classes they dont give you any details on things that go wrong all they tell you is if you have more than 1 doctor stood at your bed then your having problems :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> all looking at ur naked bits!!!


 
didnt have much choice lol was either that or both me an my son die :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Hi Jules. Im glad the Degus are settling in, I love these critters, are they singing to you yet:flrt:
> _*Very very slightly but more so to each other.:flrt:*_
> 
> 
> The cat is at the sanctuary now in our maternity unit, I will get pics next time I am there(Thursday)
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Hows the Duprasi doing, my little girl arrives soon:flrt:


*The Duprasi are doing great and are just soooooo friendly - I can't get over at how sweet they are, handle perfectly, settled in great and eating just fine.*:flrt: _*When do you get your girl Shell, you won't regret getting another one at all.:mf_dribble:*_


Jules


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> didnt have much choice lol was either that or both me an my son die :lol2:


but they could have covered ur naked bits with a clothand made a little flap to "enter"


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Smile sweetly at the cute puppy and kick your boyfriend on the way past:whistling2:


I think it's illegal to kick...er....no I stand corrected. It's only illegal to kick puppies. It's perfectly OK to kick boyfriends. In fact I'm sure I read somewhere that you should kick them regularly cos it makes them feel secure or something.:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> but they could have covered ur naked bits with a clothand made a little flap to "enter"


 
when you have been in labour for 3 days and come across all the complications i did you dont give a rats ass you just want baby out and safe :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> all looking at ur naked bits!!!


 
You lose that much of your dignity after you have given birth you sometimes forget and think the visitors have come to have a look too:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You lose that much of your dignity after you have given birth you sometimes forget and think the visitors have come to have a look too:whistling2:


 
LOOOOOL aye thats so true :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> I was 27 when I had my first child and they kept referring to me as an
> "elderly primagravida" charming:bash:


I was 32 and 35 with my two. Had problems too and had a room full of people with my feet up in stirrups.:blush::blush::blush: Collected my dignity when I left the maternity unit to go home. :lol2:

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> I was 32 and 35 with my two. Had problems too and had a room full of people with my feet up in stirrups.:blush::blush::blush: Collected my dignity when I left the maternity unit to go home. :lol2:
> 
> Jules


 
LOL my anethatist told me i had been great and was welcome back anytime i nicely told him to fluff off an that he would never see me again :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

fenwoman said:


> I think it's illegal to kick...er....no I stand corrected. It's only illegal to kick puppies. It's perfectly OK to kick boyfriends. In fact I'm sure I read somewhere that you should kick them regularly cos it makes them feel secure or something.:whistling2:


aahahahahahahaha 



Emmaj said:


> when you have been in labour for 3 days and come across all the complications i did you dont give a rats ass you just want baby out and safe :lol2:


i suppose but its still ur naked bits lol



Shell195 said:


> You lose that much of your dignity after you have given birth you sometimes forget and think the visitors have come to have a look too:whistling2:


aahahaha but if u have a c-section they dont see ur naked bits no?


my puppy Hiro just shuved his tongue up my left nostril and i just ate a whole pack of jaffa cakes


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> I was 32 and 35 with my two. Had problems too and had a room full of people with my feet up in stirrups.:blush::blush::blush: Collected my dignity when I left the maternity unit to go home. :lol2:
> 
> Jules


 
:lol2: You actually get past caring whos peering at ya girly bits dont you


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> aahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose but its still ur naked bits lol
> 
> 
> 
> aahahaha but if u have a c-section they dont see ur naked bits no?
> 
> 
> my puppy Hiro just shuved his tongue up my left nostril and i just ate a whole pack of jaffa cakes


 
you have to wear dodgy paper knickers like you do when you have an op :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> you have to wear dodgy paper knickers like you do when you have an op :lol2::lol2:



so they delibrately try to make it hard for you?


----------



## Basilbrush

Emmaj said:


> I was erm moving a 4ft heavy mirror and over stretched or so i think is what happened.............mirror had to be moved because of a certain cat that managed to knock it off without breaking it lol how she managed not to break it i will never know lol


:naughty: And are we gonna take it easy over the next couple of days to give back a little restie poos, lol!!!???

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> :naughty: And are we gonna take it easy over the next couple of days to give back a little restie poos, lol!!!???
> 
> Jules


 
Like i get a chance to do that with a 9 yr old and the animals :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Think I'm gonna hit the sack now.

Nightie night Gals, sweet dreams.

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> Think I'm gonna hit the sack now.
> 
> Nightie night Gals, sweet dreams.
> 
> Jules


 
night hun sweet dreams :flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

Emmaj said:


> Like i get a chance to do that with a 9 yr old and the animals :lol2::lol2:


:lol2: Yeah I know Emma, LOL!!!

Right, I'm really going to bed now.:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Emmaj

Basilbrush said:


> :lol2: Yeah I know Emma, LOL!!!
> 
> Right, I'm really going to bed now.:whistling2:
> 
> Jules


 
LOL really night an sweet dreams then too :flrt::lol2:


----------



## sundia

nightttt


----------



## fenwoman

well I had a nice day. I stroked Tabitha and she never bit me or growled. Progress. Then I went into town with Ursa and Chalky and found a huge corduroy beanbag in the sally ann shop for £3.It's for the big lad's plastic bed and I was telling the assistant. She looked disbelieving that my dog was so big so I said I'd fetch him back to show them. Dumped the beanbag in the car, got the boys out and walked towards the shop. One silly bint said as she was passing "you shouldn't bring dogs out with you when you come into town.I have a dog and I never take him anywhere with me". To which I replied that I prefer my dogs to be well socialised and friendly. 
Got to the sally ann shop and opened the door and made both lads sit to one side and the assistants came over and very nervously petted and stroked Ursa. I mentioned he was a cross between a rottie and newfie and promised them that they had no reason to be afraid of h im as he just loved everyone. Sure enough he just sat and let them stroke him. Then a customer came over too and was asking about him and admired him.Then a lady opened the door, looked annoyed and said "excuse me, can I get in"? To which I replied, of course you can, there's enough room behind this lady (indicating the customer). She seemed to want to insinuate that my well behaved, calmly sitting dogs were causing a blockage despite the fact that hey were actually sitting almost behind the door and the customer was actually the one in the way :lol2:
Still, I was feleling mellow and misery gutses weren't going to spoil our day. We went to buy some nails and screws for me little project, then stopped at the north level drain to let them have a gallop. Went home, tidies behind the goat shed, make a fence, did the outside animals, cleaned the wet room, washed all downstairs floors, then came indoors to start my dinner (beef stroganoff, mash and brocolli). Looked in the dog room to find my poor Ursa laying on the floor while Urian the lurcher, plus several assorted small dogs laid on his nice new beanbag in his plastic bed. So now I need to buy Ursa a new plastic bed costing £35 and find another beanbag to go in it. eeeeeh flipping dogs.
Looking forward to tomorrow. I'll go to my farmer friend to get some hay and wheat, then do a bit more work on me little project and plan what changes I'm going to make to the front of my land. I do love having little projects in the pipeline. I wake up every morning raring to go.It takes me a lot longer than it would take anyone else to finish one of me little projects as I can only do small amounts of work before I have to stop and rest but hey, I gets there in the end. And Thursday is my usual produce auction trip with my friend Lynne, a sausage sarnie on white bread and cuppa instant coffee as our junk food treat of the week (my turn to pay this week) and that's it. 2 lovely days.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> well I had a nice day. I stroked Tabitha and she never bit me or growled. Progress. Then I went into town with Ursa and Chalky and found a huge corduroy beanbag in the sally ann shop for £3.It's for the big lad's plastic bed and I was telling the assistant. She looked disbelieving that my dog was so big so I said I'd fetch him back to show them. Dumped the beanbag in the car, got the boys out and walked towards the shop. One silly bint said as she was passing "you shouldn't bring dogs out with you when you come into town.I have a dog and I never take him anywhere with me". To which I replied that I prefer my dogs to be well socialised and friendly.
> Got to the sally ann shop and opened the door and made both lads sit to one side and the assistants came over and very nervously petted and stroked Ursa. I mentioned he was a cross between a rottie and newfie and promised them that they had no reason to be afraid of h im as he just loved everyone. Sure enough he just sat and let them stroke him. Then a customer came over too and was asking about him and admired him.Then a lady opened the door, looked annoyed and said "excuse me, can I get in"? To which I replied, of course you can, there's enough room behind this lady (indicating the customer). She seemed to want to insinuate that my well behaved, calmly sitting dogs were causing a blockage despite the fact that hey were actually sitting almost behind the door and the customer was actually the one in the way :lol2:
> Still, I was feleling mellow and misery gutses weren't going to spoil our day. We went to buy some nails and screws for me little project, then stopped at the north level drain to let them have a gallop. Went home, tidies behind the goat shed, make a fence, did the outside animals, cleaned the wet room, washed all downstairs floors, then came indoors to start my dinner (beef stroganoff, mash and brocolli). Looked in the dog room to find my poor Ursa laying on the floor while Urian the lurcher, plus several assorted small dogs laid on his nice new beanbag in his plastic bed. So now I need to buy Ursa a new plastic bed costing £35 and find another beanbag to go in it. eeeeeh flipping dogs.
> Looking forward to tomorrow. I'll go to my farmer friend to get some hay and wheat, then do a bit more work on me little project and plan what changes I'm going to make to the front of my land. I do love having little projects in the pipeline. I wake up every morning raring to go.It takes me a lot longer than it would take anyone else to finish one of me little projects as I can only do small amounts of work before I have to stop and rest but hey, I gets there in the end. And Thursday is my usual produce auction trip with my friend Lynne, a sausage sarnie on white bread and cuppa instant coffee as our junk food treat of the week (my turn to pay this week) and that's it. 2 lovely days.


 
Evening Pam, silly people as Ursa doesnt even look scary:flrt:
Sooooooooo what is your little project? 

If you lived nearer I would donate the enormous plastic dog bed I have to Ursa. I bought the biggest size for my Mitch(GSD) but when he died I could never bring myself to use it again It was only used for about 6 weeks and is that big that Mitch could lie full stretch in it and still have room to spare


----------



## sundia

fenwoman said:


> well I had a nice day. I stroked Tabitha and she never bit me or growled. Progress. Then I went into town with Ursa and Chalky and found a huge corduroy beanbag in the sally ann shop for £3.It's for the big lad's plastic bed and I was telling the assistant. She looked disbelieving that my dog was so big so I said I'd fetch him back to show them. Dumped the beanbag in the car, got the boys out and walked towards the shop. One silly bint said as she was passing "you shouldn't bring dogs out with you when you come into town.I have a dog and I never take him anywhere with me". To which I replied that I prefer my dogs to be well socialised and friendly.
> Got to the sally ann shop and opened the door and made both lads sit to one side and the assistants came over and very nervously petted and stroked Ursa. I mentioned he was a cross between a rottie and newfie and promised them that they had no reason to be afraid of h im as he just loved everyone. Sure enough he just sat and let them stroke him. Then a customer came over too and was asking about him and admired him.Then a lady opened the door, looked annoyed and said "excuse me, can I get in"? To which I replied, of course you can, there's enough room behind this lady (indicating the customer). She seemed to want to insinuate that my well behaved, calmly sitting dogs were causing a blockage despite the fact that hey were actually sitting almost behind the door and the customer was actually the one in the way :lol2:
> Still, I was feleling mellow and misery gutses weren't going to spoil our day. We went to buy some nails and screws for me little project, then stopped at the north level drain to let them have a gallop. Went home, tidies behind the goat shed, make a fence, did the outside animals, cleaned the wet room, washed all downstairs floors, then came indoors to start my dinner (beef stroganoff, mash and brocolli). Looked in the dog room to find my poor Ursa laying on the floor while Urian the lurcher, plus several assorted small dogs laid on his nice new beanbag in his plastic bed. So now I need to buy Ursa a new plastic bed costing £35 and find another beanbag to go in it. eeeeeh flipping dogs.
> Looking forward to tomorrow. I'll go to my farmer friend to get some hay and wheat, then do a bit more work on me little project and plan what changes I'm going to make to the front of my land. I do love having little projects in the pipeline. I wake up every morning raring to go.It takes me a lot longer than it would take anyone else to finish one of me little projects as I can only do small amounts of work before I have to stop and rest but hey, I gets there in the end. And Thursday is my usual produce auction trip with my friend Lynne, a sausage sarnie on white bread and cuppa instant coffee as our junk food treat of the week (my turn to pay this week) and that's it. 2 lovely days.



lovely  

i cant wait to be able to walk my doggy


----------



## Emmaj

yesh pam whats the project :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Daniel my eldest son has just been round as hes just eaten some sesame noodles he bought and his face is now all blotchy and he feels a bit odd. Ive given him some piriton and told him to ring me if he gets any worse


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Daniel my eldest son has just been round as hes just eaten some sesame noodles he bought and his face is now all blotchy and he feels a bit odd. Ive given him some piriton and told him to ring me if he gets any worse


 
eeeeeeeeks sounds like an allergic reaction 

hope the piriton works


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeeks sounds like an allergic reaction
> 
> hope the piriton works


 

So do I :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> So do I :gasp:


 
its amazing how something so simple can cause so much irritation :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Well!! I see you all went mad again!!! :roll:

It's taken me ages to read everything I've missed and it's all about childbirth! :gasp:


ashley said:


> Eileen, I'm going to pick your brains if you don't mind? I wanted to get my flower girl a charm bracelet as a present but all the ones I like are really expensive, do you know of any sites which would be good to get one from and some cheapish charms?


Let me ask Shirley, my daughter-in-law cos she bought one for Mollie for Christmas with a couple of charms and then she can add her own. I know you can pick up silver charms on line very easily, both on ebay and if you just google silver charms, I'm sure you can get the metal bracelets to put them on too. Have a google in your lunch hour and in the meantime I'll ask Shirley.

Emma sorry you're in agony!

Pam, I want to know what your project is too, please??

Well I had an e-mail earlier tonight before you lot went barmy when I was sitting on here mooching about cos nothing was going on :bash: from my cousin's daughter. My cousin and her husband live in Oxford, but are visiting their daughter in Yorkshire for a few days and I was supposed to be meeting her and her husband for lunch in town tomorrow. Had all my plans made to have a mooch about in Fenwick cos my account is well in credit as I so rarely ever go into Newcastle nowadays and looking forward to a nice lunch which they usually pay for cos they are rich and I'm definitely the poor relation :lol2:

Anyway, it appears that my cousin, who is on Warfarin, had a blood test earlier this week and her doctor phoned her to say her levels were much too high and she had to go to A&E and have a Vitamin K injection. They tested her there and agreed they were too high and have kept her in overnight while they try to get the levels (whatever they are) right. So lunch tomorrow is off! :sad:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Evening Pam, silly people as Ursa doesnt even look scary:flrt:


I know. But I suppose to people not used to dogs, his sheer size and bulk might make them nervous which is why I try to encourage people to stroke him even if they are a little afraid. And I always say to them "I promise you 100% that he will not hurt you"



> Sooooooooo what is your little project?


Well my current project is a new greenhouse.The small 12 foot polytunnel I built a few years ago , could not stand up to the fen winds, so I am building something more solid with a timber frame anchored to the ground and using GRP roofing sheets screwed to the frame.I got a huge load secondhand a few years ago cos I knew I'd be able to use them. Some went to roof chicken houses and the rest is stacked ready to put on the frame. This new greenhouse is 20 feet long and 10 feet wide. Want it done fast as it's time to start sowing seeds.Might also build a means to heat the whole thing by getting the angle grinder to cut a flue hole and door in an old gas bottle and making a basic wood burner. Surround that with old bricks I have laying about all over the place to act as a heat reservoir and I'll only need to light it last thing before I go indoors in the evening, and the heat will stay in the bricks all night, then the sun will heat it during the day. I already had most of the timber, most of the nails and screws, I had the GRP sheets, have bricks, have a gas bottle, so the thing will basically be made from scraps I have laying about in my RUP (really useful pile)I've been building it for the last 6 weeks or so, only doing a couple of bits a day and working at my own pace.It's great fun.



> If you lived nearer I would donate the enormous plastic dog bed I have to Ursa. I bought the biggest size for my Mitch(GSD) but when he died I could never bring myself to use it again It was only used for about 6 weeks and is that big that Mitch could lie full stretch in it and still have room to spare


I'm too far away from loads of people up there. Can't you all move a bit closer? There's loads of room down here :2thumb:



sundia said:


> lovely
> 
> i cant wait to be able to walk my doggy


It's great fun. The more you walk and the more people your dog meets, the better behaved they become and the prouder you can be of them.



Emmaj said:


> yesh pam whats the project :whistling2:


See above Emma :lol2:
I got given a load of seeds today. Packets and packets or various exotic red lettuce cos that's what Moriarty and Horatio like best, plus chard, bok choi and other stuff so I needs to get me backside into gear and get the thing finished. I hope to be all finished by the end of March. If I was able bodied I could probably do it in a day or two but I don't mind.

I'll take pics when it's all finished.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well!! I see you all went mad again!!! :roll:
> 
> It's taken me ages to read everything I've missed and it's all about childbirth! :gasp:Let me ask Shirley, my daughter-in-law cos she bought one for Mollie for Christmas with a couple of charms and then she can add her own. I know you can pick up silver charms on line very easily, both on ebay and if you just google silver charms, I'm sure you can get the metal bracelets to put them on too. Have a google in your lunch hour and in the meantime I'll ask Shirley.
> 
> Emma sorry you're in agony!
> 
> Pam, I want to know what your project is too, please??
> 
> Well I had an e-mail earlier tonight before you lot went barmy when I was sitting on here mooching about cos nothing was going on :bash: from my cousin's daughter. My cousin and her husband live in Oxford, but are visiting their daughter in Yorkshire for a few days and I was supposed to be meeting her and her husband for lunch in town tomorrow. Had all my plans made to have a mooch about in Fenwick cos my account is well in credit as I so rarely ever go into Newcastle nowadays and looking forward to a nice lunch which they usually pay for cos they are rich and I'm definitely the poor relation :lol2:
> 
> Anyway, it appears that my cousin, who is on Warfarin, had a blood test earlier this week and her doctor phoned her to say her levels were much too high and she had to go to A&E and have a Vitamin K injection. They tested her there and agreed they were too high and have kept her in overnight while they try to get the levels (whatever they are) right. So lunch tomorrow is off! :sad:


 
i think agony may not be harsh enough for my pain tonight :devil:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I know. But I suppose to people not used to dogs, his sheer size and bulk might make them nervous which is why I try to encourage people to stroke him even if they are a little afraid. And I always say to them "I promise you 100% that he will not hurt you"
> 
> 
> 
> Well my current project is a new greenhouse.The small 12 foot polytunnel I built a few years ago , could not stand up to the fen winds, so I am building something more solid with a timber frame anchored to the ground and using GRP roofing sheets screwed to the frame.I got a huge load secondhand a few years ago cos I knew I'd be able to use them. Some went to roof chicken houses and the rest is stacked ready to put on the frame. This new greenhouse is 20 feet long and 10 feet wide. Want it done fast as it's time to start sowing seeds.Might also build a means to heat the whole thing by getting the angle grinder to cut a flue hole and door in an old gas bottle and making a basic wood burner. Surround that with old bricks I have laying about all over the place to act as a heat reservoir and I'll only need to light it last thing before I go indoors in the evening, and the heat will stay in the bricks all night, then the sun will heat it during the day. I already had most of the timber, most of the nails and screws, I had the GRP sheets, have bricks, have a gas bottle, so the thing will basically be made from scraps I have laying about in my RUP (really useful pile)I've been building it for the last 6 weeks or so, only doing a couple of bits a day and working at my own pace.It's great fun.
> 
> 
> I'm too far away from loads of people up there. Can't you all move a bit closer? There's loads of room down here :2thumb:
> 
> 
> It's great fun. The more you walk and the more people your dog meets, the better behaved they become and the prouder you can be of them.
> 
> 
> See above Emma :lol2:
> I got given a load of seeds today. Packets and packets or various exotic red lettuce cos that's what Moriarty and Horatio like best, plus chard, bok choi and other stuff so I needs to get me backside into gear and get the thing finished. I hope to be all finished by the end of March. If I was able bodied I could probably do it in a day or two but I don't mind.
> 
> I'll take pics when it's all finished.


 

That sounds great Pam:no1: Maybe you need to flutter ya eyelashes at some big burly blokes, perhaps you could bribe them with some food in exchange for some hard graft

I thought it was just me who lived far away from everybody:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> I know. But I suppose to people not used to dogs, his sheer size and bulk might make them nervous which is why I try to encourage people to stroke him even if they are a little afraid. And I always say to them "I promise you 100% that he will not hurt you"
> 
> 
> 
> Well my current project is a new greenhouse.The small 12 foot polytunnel I built a few years ago , could not stand up to the fen winds, so I am building something more solid with a timber frame anchored to the ground and using GRP roofing sheets screwed to the frame.I got a huge load secondhand a few years ago cos I knew I'd be able to use them. Some went to roof chicken houses and the rest is stacked ready to put on the frame. This new greenhouse is 20 feet long and 10 feet wide. Want it done fast as it's time to start sowing seeds.Might also build a means to heat the whole thing by getting the angle grinder to cut a flue hole and door in an old gas bottle and making a basic wood burner. Surround that with old bricks I have laying about all over the place to act as a heat reservoir and I'll only need to light it last thing before I go indoors in the evening, and the heat will stay in the bricks all night, then the sun will heat it during the day. I already had most of the timber, most of the nails and screws, I had the GRP sheets, have bricks, have a gas bottle, so the thing will basically be made from scraps I have laying about in my RUP (really useful pile)I've been building it for the last 6 weeks or so, only doing a couple of bits a day and working at my own pace.It's great fun.
> 
> 
> I'm too far away from loads of people up there. Can't you all move a bit closer? There's loads of room down here :2thumb:
> 
> 
> It's great fun. The more you walk and the more people your dog meets, the better behaved they become and the prouder you can be of them.
> 
> 
> See above Emma :lol2:
> I got given a load of seeds today. Packets and packets or various exotic red lettuce cos that's what Moriarty and Horatio like best, plus chard, bok choi and other stuff so I needs to get me backside into gear and get the thing finished. I hope to be all finished by the end of March. If I was able bodied I could probably do it in a day or two but I don't mind.
> 
> I'll take pics when it's all finished.


Ooooo cool sounds like a fun project pam :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well!! I see you all went mad again!!! :roll:
> 
> It's taken me ages to read everything I've missed and it's all about childbirth! :gasp:Let me ask Shirley, my daughter-in-law cos she bought one for Mollie for Christmas with a couple of charms and then she can add her own. I know you can pick up silver charms on line very easily, both on ebay and if you just google silver charms, I'm sure you can get the metal bracelets to put them on too. Have a google in your lunch hour and in the meantime I'll ask Shirley.
> 
> Emma sorry you're in agony!
> 
> Pam, I want to know what your project is too, please??
> 
> Well I had an e-mail earlier tonight before you lot went barmy when I was sitting on here mooching about cos nothing was going on :bash: from my cousin's daughter. My cousin and her husband live in Oxford, but are visiting their daughter in Yorkshire for a few days and I was supposed to be meeting her and her husband for lunch in town tomorrow. Had all my plans made to have a mooch about in Fenwick cos my account is well in credit as I so rarely ever go into Newcastle nowadays and looking forward to a nice lunch which they usually pay for cos they are rich and I'm definitely the poor relation :lol2:
> 
> Anyway, it appears that my cousin, who is on Warfarin, had a blood test earlier this week and her doctor phoned her to say her levels were much too high and she had to go to A&E and have a Vitamin K injection. They tested her there and agreed they were too high and have kept her in overnight while they try to get the levels (whatever they are) right. So lunch tomorrow is off! :sad:


 

I hope your cousin is ok. Just think of all the money you will have saved by her not coming to meet you, so its not all bad:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

I cant get comfy  :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I cant get comfy  :devil:


 
Body pain or animal pain:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Body pain or animal pain:whistling2:


body pain  

i have masking taped all the amimals down so they cant move an then i dont have to :lol2::lol2:

i am joking there for anyone that may think im being serious :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> That sounds great Pam:no1: Maybe you need to flutter ya eyelashes at some big burly blokes, perhaps you could bribe them with some food in exchange for some hard graft


and let them have all the fun when I have to do the boring stuff? No way :lol2:



> I thought it was just me who lived far away from everybody:lol2:


 well you have loads of peeps not too far from you. 



Emmaj said:


> Ooooo cool sounds like a fun project pam :2thumb:


It's brilliant. I always wanted a meccano set when I was little.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> body pain
> 
> i have masking taped all the amimals down so they cant move an then i dont have to :lol2::lol2:
> 
> i am joking there for anyone that may think im being serious :whistling2::lol2:



You wants I to send you some of my little white happy pills? You won't feel any pain then.:2thumb:

p.s. I really need to go offline and take a shower. I have bits of hay and grass seed in my hair.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> and let them have all the fun when I have to do the boring stuff? No way :lol2:
> 
> well you have loads of peeps not too far from you.
> 
> 
> It's brilliant. I always wanted a meccano set when I was little.


lewis has some of that lol and lots of lego too :2thumb:

its fun to play with :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> You wants I to send you some of my little white happy pills? You won't feel any pain then.:2thumb:


 
anything that will take the pain away would be great lol 

normal pain killers are doing begger all


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> and let them have all the fun when I have to do the boring stuff? No way :lol2:
> 
> 
> I think I would have fun watching them graft:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you have loads of peeps not too far from you.
> 
> I never get to see them though:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's brilliant. I always wanted a meccano set when I was little.


:lol2: My eldest son had this but I prefered lego and stickle bricks


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: My eldest son had this but I prefered lego and stickle bricks


 
stickle bricks were ace lol used to have some of them when me an my sis were kids lol:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Chris has just been sent home from work as the machine broke down, so after chatting to him Im now shattered so Im off to bed. Night night and speak tomorrow


----------



## ashley

Morning!

Thanks Eileen, I will have a hunt on my lunch break!

That's not good about your shoulder Emma, have you been to the DR?

How are your pups getting on Ian? I tried getting on your website last night but it wouldn't work for me :devil:

Pam, I wish I could look at a RUP and think 'greenhouse'! I wouldn't know where to start! I'm looking forward to photos once it's done though!


----------



## sundia

what a lovely way to start the day..... Pup was let out of create this morning and put down stairs. he went straight over to the newspaper and did his business :no1: He he climbed the stairs all by him self (with me behind just incase) and came had a cuddle.... Then saskia our cat came in and jumped on the bed had a sniff of Hiro (pup) and rubbed her face against his although hiro didnt quite understand and head butted her but she didnt mind. 

Then when we got up properly we took hiro back down stairs for breakfast, and when i came down to check on his, he and saskia were having kisses through the stair gate. 

Now the pair of them have just calmed down after a mad moment running round the house together :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> i think agony may not be harsh enough for my pain tonight :devil:


Reeeeeaaally sorry to hear that Emma - how is it this morning?? Doctors???



Shell195 said:


> I hope your cousin is ok. Just think of all the money you will have saved by her not coming to meet you, so its not all bad:whistling2:


Trouble is, it's not really money as such :lol: it's on paper cos I have a budget account with them.

I'm just disappointed not to see them both. She's about 78 now and he's about 82, so they might not be jaunting about much longer for me to see them. When they lived in Edinburgh and the Lake District we used to be able to go over for lunch, but Oxford's just too far away! :roll:

Now I'm trying to decide whether to phone Anyday Anne and meet her for lunch, or whether to have a lovely, lazy day at home and make a bit of jewellery. Can't make me mind up!


----------



## temerist

morning everyone sorry i havent been around much over the last few days i have been so busy. anyway im going down to collect my daughter today and she is coming to spend some time here to help out which will be nice, only downside is she is bringing her dogs which includes a litter of rottweiler pups and a pregnant papillon :lol2: oh well


----------



## Shell195

Morning people

Thats a hard decision Eileen as you have two pleasant things to choose from:lol2: I never really get to see much of my family but thats nothing to do with distance:bash:

Sundia Im glad Hiro and Saskia are getting along:flrt:Wouldnt it have been easier to put Hiro straight outside to wee ?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> morning everyone sorry i havent been around much over the last few days i have been so busy. anyway im going down to collect my daughter today and she is coming to spend some time here to help out which will be nice, only downside is she is bringing her dogs which includes a litter of rottweiler pups and a pregnant papillon :lol2: oh well


:lol2: You really are a glutton for punishment


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You really are a glutton for punishment


luckily the rottie pups are old enough to go and 4 out of 7 are now sold anyway and being collected tomorrow from here. shes coming up here to get the hang of things a ive booked myself a holiday in a few weeks as i need a break and need someone to run things here while im gone


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Morning people
> 
> Thats a hard decision Eileen as you have two pleasant things to choose from:lol2: I never really get to see much of my family but thats nothing to do with distance:bash:
> 
> Sundia Im glad Hiro and Saskia are getting along:flrt:Wouldnt it have been easier to put Hiro straight outside to wee ?



We did try straight outside but he was very scared of the garden. Hes got used to playing out there now as i take him in the garden with his toys... seeing as the weather has been nice... but i dont wanna confuse him but changing the routine...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I never really get to see much of my family but thats nothing to do with distance:bash: I have a brother who lives in York, but I never see him! I actually see more of my cousin in Oxford!





temerist said:


> luckily the rottie pups are old enough to go and 4 out of 7 are now sold anyway and being collected tomorrow from here. shes coming up here to get the hang of things a ive booked myself a holiday in a few weeks as i need a break and need someone to run things here while im gone


I'm glad you've booked yourself a break Ian - I think it will do you good to get away from home and charge your batteries a bit. Having lost a partner suddenly I know what it feels like and I also know that in a bid to get on with your life and keep busy, so as not to give in to the grief, you really do yourself no favours! I certainly didn't!


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely good to get away, Ian! Sometimes the stress of life can just build up too much. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Basilbrush

Morning all,

Just away to have my lunch break as I'm at work - YAAAYYYYYYY!!!

Well you've all gone mad on here this morning, so let's see.....

Sundia - ohhhh, that sounds so cute your little cuties kissing each other, sweetttttttt, lol!!!!!!!

Emma - your back sounds *really* sore, how is it today??? Called the docs yet???

Pam - I love the sound of your project and the way you're putting it together, and the heating idea for overnight is just brilliant. You're very resourceful Pam, but you do get like that when you are crofting. I know we did and it was amazing what you could put together with bits and pieces lying about the place. We had a RUP and it was great for using bits to repair chicken coups, roofs, fencing etc.

Shell - how's your son, is he okay now??

Eileen - what did you decide to do to day then???

We work out of portacabins at work and I'm always putting off going to the loo (which is also a portacabin) as the water has been frozen for the last number of weeks, so we are carrying spare water to flush the toilet. :lol2::lol2:

Ehhhhhhhh talk about frills and spills, :lol2:

Got me degus out last night and one of them was sitting behind my neck underneath my hair for quite a while and very happy with himself, lol!!! They seem to be enjoying their greens too.

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Ohhhh Ian - I forgot about you sorry.:gasp::blush: Glad you have got yourself a break organised and that your daughter is coming up to help you. That will be fun with the rottie pups too!!!

How many people do you have helping you Ian at the kennels??? And the rescue work you do yourself???

You're some man Ian, we're all very proud of you and what you do.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Jules

P.S. As I've done some major sucking up here, can I pretty please become one of your wenches too...........puleeeeeeeeeze????????:flrt::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Haya Basil  

your sounding rather cherpy seeing as your at work hahahahah

ive just been over the rood to my neighbors house... they have baby rabbits that are SOOO cute. I also showed them Hiro who is currently chewing up one of saskias toys :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Just been moving my meece into their new HUGE abode!!!  Will get pics in a bit


----------



## Shell195

My laptop has gone for a quote for repair as it needs a new lid. Steve has gone to pick it up so I have pinched his:lol2:

Ian, I agree with Eileen, you do need to give yourself time to adjust and a holiday will do you the world of good and hopefully some much needed you time. I send (((big hugs))) too

Hi Jules Im glad the degus are enjoyimg their new life:flrt:My Duprasi girl arrives on Saturday evening

Jen your new meece cage sounds fab, hurry up with your photos


----------



## feorag

I'm still here Julie! :lol2:

I was still debating whether to ring Anne, when Elise rang and we were on the phone for nearly 2 hours - which was great. Sorry I had to cut you short when you rang Julie, but do ring me back or tonight and we can have a chat about that odd thing that has happened - I'm very curious!!

I've just uploaded my new bracelets on classifieds and am thinking of putting some of my other stuff on a separate thread.


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> I'm still here Julie! :lol2:
> 
> I was still debating whether to ring Anne, when Elise rang and we were on the phone for nearly 2 hours - which was great. Sorry I had to cut you short when you rang Julie, but do ring me back or tonight and we can have a chat about that odd thing that has happened - I'm very curious!!
> 
> I've just uploaded my new bracelets on classifieds and am thinking of putting some of my other stuff on a separate thread.



your bracelets look beautiful!!!!


----------



## feorag

Ooh thanks! wish I could sell some though :blush:, so I can make some more! :2thumb:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Ooh thanks! wish I could sell some though :blush:, so I can make some more! :2thumb:


I would so buy one but i have tiny 5 inch wrists and bracelets just fall straight off and i end up loosing them  

Also i should be able to give you those measurements tomorrow... hoddy was due today but it had not come so im hoping it will come tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> I would so buy one but i have tiny 5 inch wrists and bracelets just fall straight off and i end up loosing them
> 
> Also i should be able to give you those measurements tomorrow... hoddy was due today but it had not come so im hoping it will come tomorrow


 
Im sure Eileen could make a bracelet that is small enough for you:no1: Im back on my own laptop now lol


----------



## Amalthea

sundia said:


> I would so buy one but i have tiny 5 inch wrists and bracelets just fall straight off and i end up loosing them
> 
> Also i should be able to give you those measurements tomorrow... hoddy was due today but it had not come so im hoping it will come tomorrow


 
I have that problem, too... My wrists are tiny!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

I thought i would show you some photos 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/472675-my-beautiful-old-ginger-boy.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ictures/329298-simba-simba-simba-simba-3.html


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> I would so buy one but i have tiny 5 inch wrists and bracelets just fall straight off and i end up loosing them





Shell195 said:


> Im sure Eileen could make a bracelet that is small enough for you:no1:


Course I could, I can do made to measure! :lol2:

I have a 7" wrist, cos I'm a big boned mama!! :lol2: I rang Julie cos she's just a wee tooty critter and asked her to measure her wrist and she was over 6" so I made them that size, but of course as with my necklaces I can make them to fit.


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Course I could, I can do made to measure! :lol2:
> 
> I have a 7" wrist, cos I'm a big boned mama!! :lol2: I rang Julie cos she's just a wee tooty critter and asked her to measure her wrist and she was over 6" so I made them that size, but of course as with my necklaces I can make them to fit.


that sounds awesome!!! 

Do you have any non reptile charms? My mum loves these types of jewllary and would love to get her one for mothers day?

but shes not into reptiles


----------



## feorag

These are all the charms I have at the minute.

Got lots of the moon & stars, which are quite small, but the lockets, stars, handbags and shoes are all I have.


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> These are all the charms I have at the minute.
> 
> Got lots of the moon & stars, which are quite small, but the lockets, stars, handbags and shoes are all I have.
> 
> image



o0o0o the just for you stars would be prefect!!!

do u have any jade green beeds/stones ?


----------



## feorag

I have some very pretty semi-precious aventurine beads










The only other 'jade-ish' coloured beads I have are semi-precious fluorite chips (cos I love fluorite! :lol2










BTW they aren't necklaces - this is how semi-precious beads are sold - strung on a length of cotton.

Other than that the only other beads I have are dark green with gold 'lines' on in acrylic.


----------



## Amalthea

I love flourite, too.... Very pretty!!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: You made me measure my wrist and its 6 inches which means I have smallish wrists, its a shame about the rest of me:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Mine are 5 3/4"


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> I have some very pretty semi-precious aventurine beads
> 
> image
> 
> The only other 'jade-ish' coloured beads I have are semi-precious fluorite chips (cos I love fluorite! :lol2
> 
> image
> 
> BTW they aren't necklaces - this is how semi-precious beads are sold - strung on a length of cotton.
> 
> Other than that the only other beads I have are dark green with gold 'lines' on in acrylic.


how about blues ?


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> These are all the charms I have at the minute.
> 
> Got lots of the moon & stars, which are quite small, but the lockets, stars, handbags and shoes are all I have.
> 
> image


 
Ooh, I love the shoes, handbags and dragonflies! You know how you were saying you wish you could sell more? I'm looking for a purple / silver bracelet and some charms for a young girl, I'd buy one off you if you could make one? Would have to be payday at the end of the month though?

Jules, how are you getting on with the gym? I still haven't joined :blush:


----------



## feorag

I've got a whole load of Indian glass beads in various sizes and shades of blue - this was made out of some of them. 










If you wanted I could make you a bracelet out of these mixed beads either strung on wire like the charm bracelets I've already shown you, or put on eye pins and joined up like this










Ashley I'm happy to have a go at making your bracelet if we can agree what you want. when you say purple or silver bracelet, do you mean purple or silver beads with the charms in between like on the snake/lizard ones earlier. As far as charms go, you tell me what sort of charms you're looking for and I can see if I can find them.

Do you want sterling silver though? I usually just use silver plate, but I can buy sterling silver findings if you wanted?


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> I've got a whole load of Indian glass beads in various sizes and shades of blue - this was made out of some of them.
> 
> image
> 
> If you wanted I could make you a bracelet out of these mixed beads either strung on wire like the charm bracelets I've already shown you, or put on eye pins and joined up like this
> 
> image
> 
> Ashley I'm happy to have a go at making your bracelet if we can agree what you want. when you say purple or silver bracelet, do you mean purple or silver beads with the charms in between like on the snake/lizard ones earlier. As far as charms go, you tell me what sort of charms you're looking for and I can see if I can find them.
> 
> Do you want sterling silver though? I usually just use silver plate, but I can buy sterling silver findings if you wanted?



on the necklace the second beads down rom the top... they would be nice with the just for you stars


----------



## feorag

Yes, but I won't have enough of those. When you buy these Indian glass beads, they come as a 'job lot' of different sizes, shapes and patterns, so you're unlikelyto get more than 2 or 3, maybe 4, the same.


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> image


Is it possible to have one done exactly like this with the just for you charms?


----------



## Emmaj

Good evening


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> Good evening


evening governor!


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> evening governor!


 
LOL how are you this fine evening ?

its been a nice day again here today


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> LOL how are you this fine evening ?
> 
> its been a nice day again here today


lo0ol worrying over the puppy... poor shell and teeny are on the end of all my questions :blush::blush::blush: lo0ol 

its wernt as nice today as it were yesterday...


----------



## Amalthea

Been nice here, too  Am just about to go deliver a party and then gonna make dinner. Think we're having soft tacos and CHEESEY DORITOS!!!!!


----------



## selina20

Heya, long time no chat has been chaos here due to a snake accident :bash::bash:


----------



## sundia

Amalthea said:


> Been nice here, too  Am just about to go deliver a party and then gonna make dinner. Think we're having soft tacos and CHEESEY DORITOS!!!!!



ummmmmmmm cheesey doretos!! yummy


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> lo0ol worrying over the puppy... poor shell and teeny are on the end of all my questions :blush::blush::blush: lo0ol
> 
> its wernt as nice today as it were yesterday...


awwww well shell is always there when i need to chew her ear off about stuff too and eileen :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Been nice here, too  Am just about to go deliver a party and then gonna make dinner. Think we're having soft tacos and CHEESEY DORITOS!!!!!


 
Mmmmmmmmmm jen im so coming to live with you :mf_dribble:​


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Heya, long time no chat has been chaos here due to a snake accident :bash::bash:


 
Ooooooooo ellow you oh dear @ snake accident


----------



## Shell195

Evening Emma, Mmmm jen I will steal your food too:whistling2:
Hi Selina, you need to tell us more:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Been proper house wifey in the food department this week... But I fancy "Mexican" tonight  Might make the brownies I keep promising to make afterward, though.


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> Ooooooooo ellow you oh dear @ snake accident





Shell195 said:


> Evening Emma, Mmmm jen I will steal your food too:whistling2:
> Hi Selina, you need to tell us more:gasp:


My OHs aggressive 9ft Tai Beauty escaped and trashed my spider room. Threw some of my tanks over 3ft off the top of the vivs. Had to call for help as 1 person cannot handle him and i was worried about the puppy and Ewan. Luckily all my spiders are fine but its been a major clean up operation as he almost threw a 2ft pine viv on the floor also. Am fuming at my OH.


----------



## Amalthea

Oooooh! Not good.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> My OHs aggressive 9ft Tai Beauty escaped and trashed my spider room. Threw some of my tanks over 3ft off the top of the vivs. Had to call for help as 1 person cannot handle him and i was worried about the puppy and Ewan. Luckily all my spiders are fine but its been a major clean up operation as he almost threw a 2ft pine viv on the floor also. Am fuming at my OH.


 
eeeeeeeeeeeeks hun how the bleddy ell did it escape :gasp:

i know what git bags tai beauties can be :devil:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeks hun how the bleddy ell did it escape :gasp:
> 
> i know what git bags tai beauties can be :devil:


Hes pushed the back off his viv and gone up the back of the vivs pushing them forward. Hes 7 years old and is just dangerous. Hes pulled Mark into his viv before. I just want him gone now but Mark just wont and called me a wimp for not taking him on. If he had knocked me out then he could of got to Ewan and the puppy. Had to call a strong friend to get him as he was ramming the door.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Hes pushed the back off his viv and gone up the back of the vivs pushing them forward. Hes 7 years old and is just dangerous. Hes pulled Mark into his viv before. I just want him gone now but Mark just wont and called me a wimp for not taking him on. If he had knocked me out then he could of got to Ewan and the puppy. Had to call a strong friend to get him as he was ramming the door.


 
geeeeeeeez selina hun 

mark needs to make him a metal viv thats escape proof if he wants to keep him 

they are not nice snakes when they are peed off i dont blame you for not wanting to tackle him 

i wouldnt call you a whimp more like not flaming stupid girl


----------



## Shell195

He sounds evil :gasp: Not something I would want around with a small child. Maybe demand tht Mark builds a super strength viv with a large lock if he wants to keep him


----------



## feorag

And I wouldn't call you a wimp either!! :gasp: I'd have called in reinforcements too! You were lucky all your spiders were OK!


sundia said:


> Is it possible to have one done exactly like this with the just for you charms?


I only bought those beads on their own, so they are all I have. I can open up the bracelet and fit the "just for you" charms on the end pins if you would like. It's easy enough to open the pins again.


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> geeeeeeeez selina hun
> 
> mark needs to make him a metal viv thats escape proof if he wants to keep him
> 
> they are not nice snakes when they are peed off i dont blame you for not wanting to tackle him
> 
> i wouldnt call you a whimp more like not flaming stupid girl





Shell195 said:


> He sounds evil :gasp: Not something I would want around with a small child. Maybe demand tht Mark builds a super strength viv with a large lock if he wants to keep him





feorag said:


> And I wouldn't call you a wimp either!! :gasp: I'd have called in reinforcements too! You were lucky all your spiders were OK!


The snakes a moron. He escaped when i was pregnant and got Marks face and i told him if it ever happened again hes going. He now says he will only sell him if i get rid of all my pets as a tarantula is more dangerous. Tbh i could easily squash a tarantula with a book unlike a snake.

I have so many gravid females now and some rare species that i could of never been able to afford to replace.

The viv was locked he just pushed the plywood off the back of it.

He says he will get rid of him when he gets a clutch.:bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> The snakes a moron. He escaped when i was pregnant and got Marks face and i told him if it ever happened again hes going. He now says he will only sell him if i get rid of all my pets as a tarantula is more dangerous. Tbh i could easily squash a tarantula with a book unlike a snake.
> 
> I have so many gravid females now and some rare species that i could of never been able to afford to replace.
> 
> The viv was locked he just pushed the plywood off the back of it.
> 
> He says he will get rid of him when he gets a clutch.:bash::bash:


 
if he wants to keep him he really needs to put him in something he cant escape from hun 

he has to think of the safety of his son thats the most important thing not getting a clutch from a dnagerous snake


----------



## feorag

I agree I don't see how you can compare a 9' aggressive snake with a tarantula. It's much easier to house tarantulas safely than a snake that size and, as you say, you could flatten a T with a book if you were in danger, you couldn't do that with 9' snake!!


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> if he wants to keep him he really needs to put him in something he cant escape from hun
> 
> he has to think of the safety of his son thats the most important thing not getting a clutch from a dnagerous snake





feorag said:


> I agree I don't see how you can compare a 9' aggressive snake with a tarantula. It's much easier to house tarantulas safely than a snake that size and, as you say, you could flatten a T with a book if you were in danger, you couldn't do that with 9' snake!!


Iv just given up trying to talk him around. I hate that snake i really do and i cant say that about many animals. I wouldnt mind if he owned a hook for handling him so that he didnt continuously get bitten or pulled into the viv but its in 1 ear and out the other. He would be brilliant for someone thinking about getting dwas.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Iv just given up trying to talk him around. I hate that snake i really do and i cant say that about many animals. I wouldnt mind if he owned a hook for handling him so that he didnt continuously get bitten or pulled into the viv but its in 1 ear and out the other. He would be brilliant for someone thinking about getting dwas.


suppose you will have to just wait and hope he see's sense eventually hun


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> suppose you will have to just wait and hope he see's sense eventually hun


On a plus note i brought puppy a bone from the butchers as she alerted me to the snake. She was barking and growling at the door :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> On a plus note i brought puppy a bone from the butchers as she alerted me to the snake. She was barking and growling at the door :flrt::flrt:


awwwwwwww bless her she wanted to protect you :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Harry alerted me to the fact that Monty had escaped from his viv!!

However, I ignored him for ages cos I thought he was looking for kittens hiding under the pouffe and the kittens had left a couple of weeks early, so I thought Harry was being his usual "Harry slightly dim" self.

It wasn't until I lifted the cover up to show him and shut him up and saw Monty sitting looking at him that I realised what had happened!

But then again Monty is 5' highly placid corn snake so not a problem!


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> stickle bricks were ace lol used to have some of them when me an my sis were kids lol:lol2:


but oh they flipping hurt when you stand on them in yer bare feets. My son had both lgo and stickle bricks at one stage but within a few months he had neither and I was nearly crippled. Every time I stood on one, there were some rude words and I hopped to the window and hurled the buggers outside. I think the local kids enjoyed them.


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww bless her she wanted to protect you :flrt::flrt:





feorag said:


> :lol2: Harry alerted me to the fact that Monty had escaped from his viv!!
> 
> However, I ignored him for ages cos I thought he was looking for kittens hiding under the pouffe and the kittens had left a couple of weeks early, so I thought Harry was being his usual "Harry slightly dim" self.
> 
> It wasn't until I lifted the cover up to show him and shut him up and saw Monty sitting looking at him that I realised what had happened!
> 
> But then again Monty is 5' highly placid corn snake so not a problem!


I ignored her as i thought it was kids banging on the front door but she kept running to the rep room door and back crying with her tail between her legs. So i went and got her a nice juicy bone fresh from the butchers.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> but oh they flipping hurt when you stand on them in yer bare feets. My son had both lgo and stickle bricks at one stage but within a few months he had neither and I was nearly crippled. Every time I stood on one, there were some rude words and I hopped to the window and hurled the buggers outside. I think the local kids enjoyed them.


 
LOL yeah thats true they do hurt when you stand on them 

he has to keep stuff like that up in his room anyways otherwise the dogs would chew them :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> I ignored her as i thought it was kids banging on the front door but she kept running to the rep room door and back crying with her tail between her legs. So i went and got her a nice juicy bone fresh from the butchers.


 
I bet she loved that and knew it was all worth it :flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

evenin

is it just me or have the prices of cross pups gone up?in classifieds an alsation rotweiller cross £250? and a king charles x jrt £295??? are they realitic prices? or is the world goin mad?!?!


----------



## sundia

Amalthea said:


> Been nice here, too  Am just about to go deliver a party and then gonna make dinner. Think we're having soft tacos and CHEESEY DORITOS!!!!!





feorag said:


> And I wouldn't call you a wimp either!! :gasp: I'd have called in reinforcements too! You were lucky all your spiders were OK! I only bought those beads on their own, so they are all I have. I can open up the bracelet and fit the "just for you" charms on the end pins if you would like. It's easy enough to open the pins again.



o0o0o that would be great.... how much inches is the braclet?


----------



## Emmaj

there is a poodle x chi as well up for £600 :gasp:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> there is a poodle x chi as well up for £600 :gasp:


I saw that too :O

Grrr i posted a thread in inverts explaining why no spiders are being sent out and someones posted this dodgy news article thing up about the incident. The member has just joined and its their 1st post. Im pretty freaked out. Can someone check it out please.


----------



## fenwoman

ashley said:


> Pam, I wish I could look at a RUP and think 'greenhouse'! I wouldn't know where to start! I'm looking forward to photos once it's done though!


 Howabout saving all your pop bottles and making a pop bottle greenhouse?
plastic bottle greenhouse



temerist said:


> morning everyone sorry i havent been around much over the last few days i have been so busy. anyway im going down to collect my daughter today and she is coming to spend some time here to help out which will be nice, only downside is she is bringing her dogs which includes a litter of rottweiler pups and a pregnant papillon :lol2: oh well


Rottweiler pups eh? How come you never got one of hers Ian?



feorag said:


> Course I could, I can do made to measure! :lol2:
> 
> I have a 7" wrist, cos I'm a big boned mama!! :lol2: I rang Julie cos she's just a wee tooty critter and asked her to measure her wrist and she was over 6" so I made them that size, but of course as with my necklaces I can make them to fit.


Could you make a 4 inch necklace for my daughter in law? She has a normal sized neck but I don't like her.:lol2:



selina20 said:


> My OHs aggressive 9ft Tai Beauty escaped and trashed my spider room. Threw some of my tanks over 3ft off the top of the vivs. Had to call for help as 1 person cannot handle him and i was worried about the puppy and Ewan. Luckily all my spiders are fine but its been a major clean up operation as he almost threw a 2ft pine viv on the floor also. Am fuming at my OH.


With all due respect, your OH sounds a complete arse and a contol freak. What normal person would even consider keeping a large dangerous snake with other pets and a baby in the house. On top of which, you are expected to be able to handle it on your own despite being afraid of it? A man is supposed to protect and cherish his woman and his child, not put them in danger and laugh at them being afraid. What an :censor:hole :devil::devil::devil:
Could the snake not 'accidentally' escape and get into the freezer one day? The thing would be a dead snake very uickly if I had an OH and he had such a snake.



selina20 said:


> Hes pushed the back off his viv and gone up the back of the vivs pushing them forward. Hes 7 years old and is just dangerous. Hes pulled Mark into his viv before. I just want him gone now but Mark just wont and called me a wimp for not taking him on. If he had knocked me out then he could of got to Ewan and the puppy. Had to call a strong friend to get him as he was ramming the door.


What are you thinking of girl? Get out of there. His snake and his attitude is simply abusive. Kick him out until he sees sense. If that snake gets loose and kills your baby what then? It happens. Then you'll blame yourself forever for not putting your foot down and if you are afraid of your OH then you need to get out of there because he and his blasted snake are a danger to you and your child.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> I saw that too :O
> 
> Grrr i posted a thread in inverts explaining why no spiders are being sent out and someones posted this dodgy news article thing up about the incident. The member has just joined and its their 1st post. Im pretty freaked out. Can someone check it out please.


 
i would just ignore it hun 

its one of them put your own stories on a newspaper heading job 

someone trying to wind you up just dont give them the satisfaction and ignore them


----------



## selina20

fenwoman said:


> With all due respect, your OH sounds a complete arse and a contol freak. What normal person would even consider keeping a large dangerous snake with other pets and a baby in the house. On top of which, you are expected to be able to handle it on your own despite being afraid of it? A man is supposed to protect and cherish his woman and his child, not put them in danger and laugh at them being afraid. What an :censor:hole :devil::devil::devil:
> Could the snake not 'accidentally' escape and get into the freezer one day? The thing would be a dead snake very uickly if I had an OH and he had such a snake.
> 
> 
> What are you thinking of girl? Get out of there. His snake and his attitude is simply abusive. Kick him out until he sees sense. If that snake gets loose and kills your baby what then? It happens. Then you'll blame yourself forever for not putting your foot down and if you are afraid of your OH then you need to get out of there because he and his blasted snake are a danger to you and your child.


He isnt an arse (well he is at this moment in time). Thing is he took this snake on before he moved in and has had his heart set on taming him. If the snake ever got lose again it cant get out the room as the room is locked from the outside unless someone is in there.

I am scared of big snakes and most people that know me know i will never keep a snake over 5ft.

Tbh i cant force him to get rid of the snake as its his blasted snake. However i will not refrain from grabbing my rock hammer next time as my son comes 1st.


----------



## Shell195

Maybe cook Mark a special tea

*SNAKE STEAK*
2-3 lbs. SNAKE flank steak
Soy sauce
Onions (optional)
Pepper

Oil 
1 tbsp. sesame seeds 
Garlic (optional)
Marinate steak with a 50/50 mix of oil and soy sauce. Enough to cover meat. Add sesame seeds, onions, and garlic. Marinate 24 hours and remove. Sprinkle with pepper and grill on open fire or oven broiler until brown.


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> * SNAKE STEAK*
> 2-3 lbs. SNAKE flank steak
> Soy sauce
> Onions (optional)
> Pepper
> 
> Oil
> 1 tbsp. sesame seeds
> Garlic (optional)
> Marinate steak with a 50/50 mix of oil and soy sauce. Enough to cover meat. Add sesame seeds, onions, and garlic. Marinate 24 hours and remove. Sprinkle with pepper and grill on open fire or oven broiler until brown.


Lol i could make a fortune with a take out van with the size of him and the meat on him :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i would just ignore it hun
> 
> its one of them put your own stories on a newspaper heading job
> 
> someone trying to wind you up just dont give them the satisfaction and ignore them


I agree


----------



## fenwoman

selina20 said:


> He isnt an arse (well he is at this moment in time). Thing is he took this snake on before he moved in and has had his heart set on taming him. If the snake ever got lose again it cant get out the room as the room is locked from the outside unless someone is in there.
> 
> I am scared of big snakes and most people that know me know i will never keep a snake over 5ft.
> 
> Tbh i cant force him to get rid of the snake as its his blasted snake. However i will not refrain from grabbing my rock hammer next time as my son comes 1st.


I can't see why you can't force him to get rid of a dangerous snake. If I was with a chap and had a baby and the bloke had a dangerous animal, damn right I'd be giving him an ulitimatum. If your spiders are in the same room, and you unlock the door to see to them, and the thing has escaped again, and dashes out of the door while your little one is happily playing in the next room on the floor, will you be fast enough to stop it?
Still we are all different I suppose.
I really don't like to hear that he called you names because you are afraid of the thing and tried to belittle you because of your fear. That's really not nice at all. After spending a few years in a very abusive controlling relationship where most of the abuse was verbal, I suppose I'm ultra sensitive to it.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Maybe cook Mark a special tea
> 
> *SNAKE STEAK*
> 2-3 lbs. SNAKE flank steak
> Soy sauce
> Onions (optional)
> Pepper
> 
> Oil
> 1 tbsp. sesame seeds
> Garlic (optional)
> Marinate steak with a 50/50 mix of oil and soy sauce. Enough to cover meat. Add sesame seeds, onions, and garlic. Marinate 24 hours and remove. Sprinkle with pepper and grill on open fire or oven broiler until brown.


 
LOL :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

fenwoman said:


> I can't see why you can't force him to get rid of a dangerous snake. If I was with a chap and had a baby and the bloke had a dangerous animal, damn right I'd be giving him an ulitimatum. If your spiders are in the same room, and you unlock the door to see to them, and the thing has escaped again, and dashes out of the door which your little one is happily playing in the next room on the floor, will you be fast enough to stop it?
> Still we are all different I suppose.
> I really don't like to hear that he called you names because you are afraid of the thing and tried to belittle you because of your fear. That's really not nice at all. After spending a few years in a very abusive controlling relationship where most of the abuse was verbal, I suppose I'm ultra sensitive to it.


Iv been in abusive relationships and i can honestly say that Mark isnt such a person. I think the comments were meant as a joke (a sick one at that) but i took them in such a way as i was crying my eyes out hearing my precious pets tanks go crashing to the floor.
I get where u are coming from tho.


----------



## sundia

Evening all

Shell - you were right about the food... after having some food and a sleep hes just had a mad half hour wheres hes jumped and dived around the room with one of saskias toys... Caught it on video! will be uploading it soon


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> Evening all
> 
> Shell - you were right about the food... after having some food and a sleep hes just had a mad half hour wheres hes jumped and dived around the room with one of saskias toys... Caught it on video! will be uploading it soon


hiya having fun with the pup then


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Ashley I'm happy to have a go at making your bracelet if we can agree what you want. when you say purple or silver bracelet, do you mean purple or silver beads with the charms in between like on the snake/lizard ones earlier. As far as charms go, you tell me what sort of charms you're looking for and I can see if I can find them.
> 
> Do you want sterling silver though? I usually just use silver plate, but I can buy sterling silver findings if you wanted?


I'm not really sure, I was thinking either a silver chainy type bracelet that you could attach charms to, maybe with some purple beads attached or a bracelet with purple beads (like the ones you posted earlier) with silver charms?

I will have a look back at the other bracelets just now...



Emmaj said:


> Good evening


Evening! How is your shoulder tonight?

Pam, we helped make a greenhouse like that when we were at school as part of a recycle project, it was really good! I don't really drink anything out of bottles now though, just milkshake which is in a white bottle :lol2:

Selina, that's not good about the snake! At least it's in a locked room and couldn't get to your baby or puppy, I guess it's not much consolation but at least you know it can't get out.

Hello to everyone I've not mentioned!


----------



## sundia

selina20 said:


> hiya having fun with the pup then


yeah 

got a video that il put up in a bit.... I have a rather expensive phone and a nice leather case which he has completely chewed to pieces so im going to have to buy another case and hes sitting next to me with an innocent look on his face with a sock in his mouth :censor::censor:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> I'm not really sure, I was thinking either a silver chainy type bracelet that you could attach charms to, maybe with some purple beads attached or a bracelet with purple beads (like the ones you posted earlier) with silver charms?
> 
> I will have a look back at the other bracelets just now...
> 
> 
> 
> Evening! How is your shoulder tonight?
> 
> Pam, we helped make a greenhouse like that when we were at school as part of a recycle project, it was really good! I don't really drink anything out of bottles now though, just milkshake which is in a white bottle :lol2:
> 
> Selina, that's not good about the snake! At least it's in a locked room and couldn't get to your baby or puppy, I guess it's not much consolation but at least you know it can't get out.
> 
> Hello to everyone I've not mentioned!


 
its feeling a lot better now thankies 

just getting twinges today no horrific pain like yest thank god lol


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> yeah
> 
> got a video that il put up in a bit.... I have a rather expensive phone and a nice leather case which he has completely chewed to pieces so im going to have to buy another case and hes sitting next to me with an innocent look on his face with a sock in his mouth :censor::censor:


Lol mines running around with a bone in hers. Wish she wouldnt keep dropping it on my foot tho :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## sundia

selina20 said:


> Lol mines running around with a bone in hers. Wish she wouldnt keep dropping it on my foot tho :devil::devil::devil:



aahahaha THUD


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Lol mines running around with a bone in hers. Wish she wouldnt keep dropping it on my foot tho :devil::devil::devil:


 
yes that does hurt lol mine do that with their too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Great news about the pup:2thumb: Im glad I could help


----------



## Emmaj

dum dee dum dum dee dum dee dum dum 

im singing in the rain...............


argggggggggggh that songs in my head for some reason :gasp::bash:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> dum dee dum dum dee dum dee dum dum
> 
> im singing in the rain...............
> 
> 
> argggggggggggh that songs in my head for some reason :gasp::bash:


 

What a glorious feeeeeeling, Im hap happy again *twirls my umbrella round and dances in the puddles*


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> What a glorious feeeeeeling, Im hap happy again *twirls my umbrella round and dances in the puddles*


 
hee hee i think an advert was on with it on thats why its in my head now :lol2:

Ooooo haves somefink to tell you shell :Na_Na_Na_Na: will tell ya laters or next time ya call me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ashley

That's good Emma, I think you just need to rest it and stop making tasty curries to tease us with :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Eileen, I like the fluorite chips you posted earlier, so maybe a bracelet with them incorporated with silver bits to attach further charms to, and I like the handbag, shoe and dragonfly you posted earlier. I'm really not too fussy as long as it contains purple cos that's the theme for the wedding :lol2:

Right, Stuart's moaning at me to go watch Marley and Me with him so goodnight! : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> That's good Emma, I think you just need to rest it and stop making tasty curries to tease us with :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Eileen, I like the fluorite chips you posted earlier, so maybe a bracelet with them incorporated with silver bits to attach further charms to, and I like the handbag, shoe and dragonfly you posted earlier. I'm really not too fussy as long as it contains purple cos that's the theme for the wedding :lol2:
> 
> Right, Stuart's moaning at me to go watch Marley and Me with him so goodnight! : victory:


 
hee hee if your ever my way gimme notice an will make you a curry : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

I have made (and eaten) dinner, made some brownies (they are in the over now), done the dishes, cleared off the window sill (I wanna sand it down and varnish it), and am now waiting for my brownies to cook. Gary says it's too late (and too noisy) to do the sanding now *HUMPH*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I have made (and eaten) dinner, made some brownies (they are in the over now), done the dishes, cleared off the window sill (I wanna sand it down and varnish it), and am now waiting for my brownies to cook. Gary says it's too late (and too noisy) to do the sanding now *HUMPH*


what a party pooper gary is lol 

mmmmmmmmmmm brownies :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## sundia

god im such a worrier about the pup


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> god im such a worrier about the pup


 
why wassup hun ?


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> why wassup hun ?



i notised that in the evening when pup is really tired his white in his eyes go slightly pink  nothing major just a little pink


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> i notised that in the evening when pup is really tired his white in his eyes go slightly pink  nothing major just a little pink


 
it happens to us never mind our dogs hun im sure he will be fine hun you will have just tired him out


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> i notised that in the evening when pup is really tired his white in his eyes go slightly pink  nothing major just a little pink


 
Thats because hes tired:lol2: At this rate you are going to give yourself grey hair:whistling2:Stop worrying about him and enjoy him while hes a puppy


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> it happens to us never mind our dogs hun im sure he will be fine hun you will have just tired him out


should his white bits be a pure white?


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> should his white bits be a pure white?


not if he is tired no they will be bloodshot 

when people are tired they have bloodshot eyes hun 

same happens with animals too


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> should his white bits be a pure white?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The white of everyones eyes have blood vessels running through them


----------



## sundia

so red vessels is normal? he has a few red vessels in his eyes... im just freaking that theres something wrong with them ....


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> so red vessels is normal? he has a few red vessels in his eyes... im just freaking that theres something wrong with them ....


 
yes its normal hun


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> yes its normal hun



what what if he got a tiny hair or something in his eye?


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> what what if he got a tiny hair or something in his eye?


 
he would be rubbing his eye with his paw all the time as it would be irritating 

just like a person would rub their eye and try to get what ever was in it out


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> he would be rubbing his eye with his paw all the time as it would be irritating
> 
> just like a person would rub their eye and try to get what ever was in it out



he blinks a fair bit but i thought this was normal with bossies seeing as alot of the videos i watch the bossies blink alot?


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> he blinks a fair bit but i thought this was normal with bossies seeing as alot of the videos i watch the bossies blink alot?


 
yes its normal stop worrying


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> yes its normal stop worrying



i cant help it lol  im convinced theres a hair in his right eye as that ones more pink then the other ,....

maybe we should go to the vets


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> i cant help it lol  im convinced theres a hair in his right eye as that ones more pink then the other ,....
> 
> maybe we should go to the vets


 
You need to stop focusing on what he might have and enjoy him. You are going to make yourself sick with worry


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You need to stop focusing on what he might have and enjoy him. You are going to make yourself sick with worry


 
i have to agree with shell 

your wasting the time you should be enjoying with him just worrying over nothing hun 

you will know if something is wrong he will find a way of telling you hun 

just enjoy him they aint puppies for 2 mins


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> You need to stop focusing on what he might have and enjoy him. You are going to make yourself sick with worry



but what if there still pink in the morning?

Should they be a bright white?


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> i have to agree with shell
> 
> your wasting the time you should be enjoying with him just worrying over nothing hun
> 
> you will know if something is wrong he will find a way of telling you hun
> 
> just enjoy him they aint puppies for 2 mins



ok 

the tearing is normal as well ??


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> but what if there still pink in the morning?
> 
> Should they be a bright white?


 
nothings eyes are bright white...........every eye has a blood vessel running through it 

in some eyes its more noticable specially in bostons as they have the bug eyes


----------



## sundia

and the tearing is ok? 

I read that lots of puppies get tearing? My kitty cat did when we first got her too


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> and the tearing is ok?
> 
> I read that lots of puppies get tearing? My kitty cat did when we first got her too


even my huskies do they also get sleep in their eyes at times too like we do


----------



## Amalthea

I winned!! The neighbors weren't in, so I got to sand the window sills and stain them  Very prettyful!! Now, if only the cabinets matched the prettyful sills!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> I winned!! The neighbors weren't in, so I got to sand the window sills and stain them  Very prettyful!! Now, if only the cabinets matched the prettyful sills!!!!


is that what your gonna tackle next then:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Don't think it'd work... They aren't real wood. *ho hum* They're fake wood covered in plastic that's supposed to look like wood. (which it doesn't) I hate the kitchen cabinets!!!!!!


----------



## sundia

what your huskies get the tearing?


----------



## Shell195

Breeds of dogs with big eyes always have tears


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Breeds of dogs with big eyes always have tears



:hmm::hmm: i feel sick


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> :hmm::hmm: i feel sick


 








:gasp: Why?


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Why?



i think ive worried my self too much... im still convinced there "too red" to be normal


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> i think ive worried my self too much... im still convinced there "too red" to be normal


 
Take her to to the vets and get her checked over if you are so worried


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Take her to to the vets and get her checked over if you are so worried



im worred that saskia might have scratched him... would one be really notisabley reder then the other if she had?

there not really any different.. i just know if i dont ask i wont sleep tonight


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> im worred that saskia might have scratched him... would one be really notisabley reder then the other if she had?
> 
> there not really any different.. i just know if i dont ask i wont sleep tonight


 


If she had scratched one of his eyes it would be red,watery and he would have it half shut, He would also be rubbing it and crying


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> If she had scratched one of his eyes it would be red,watery and he would have it half shut, He would also be rubbing it and crying



well he had tears coming from both eyes but thats normal...

and he blinks both the same amount and he does not cry either :/ 

its only close up that u can noticed the redness.... i think i need some milk  and a brown paper bag


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> well he had tears coming from both eyes but thats normal...
> 
> and he blinks both the same amount and he does not cry either :/
> 
> its only close up that u can noticed the redness.... i think i need some milk  and a brown paper bag


 
I think you need a stiff drink and a good shake:bash:


----------



## feorag

Grrrr.................. frustration!!!

I've just sat and read through and multi quoted the interesting bits of 5 pages on here, typed up my answers to the relevant bits and just as I was getting near the end, my computer went barmy!! It was like someone had taken control (well it was the mouse actually that took control) and suddenly the cursor was whizzing all over the place opening programmes and stopping me posting my post. 

In the end I had to shut the computer down, re-boot it and now I've had to go and find all the things I wanted to mention! :bash:


sundia said:


> o0o0o that would be great.... how much inches is the braclet?


That bracelet as it is now measures 8", but if you get your mum's measurements I can easily remove the necessary number of beads to make it the right length?


Emmaj said:


> there is a poodle x chi as well up for £600 :gasp:


Now that is taking the p*ss asking that much for a cross breed!



fenwoman said:


> Could you make a 4 inch necklace for my daughter in law? She has a normal sized neck but I don't like her.:lol2:
> .


:rotfl: Always happy to help - I'll away and make one now for you! :lol2:


Emmaj said:


> its feeling a lot better now thankies
> 
> just getting twinges today no horrific pain like yest thank god lol


Glad to hear that Emma! :2thumb:



ashley said:


> I'm not really sure, I was thinking either a silver chainy type bracelet that you could attach charms to, maybe with some purple beads attached or a bracelet with purple beads (like the ones you posted earlier) with silver charms?
> 
> I will have a look back at the other bracelets just now...


I do have various silver plate chains it's just whether or not you wanted sterling silver really. 


ashley said:


> Eileen, I like the fluorite chips you posted earlier, so maybe a bracelet with them incorporated with silver bits to attach further charms to, and I like the handbag, shoe and dragonfly you posted earlier. I'm really not too fussy as long as it contains purple cos that's the theme for the wedding :lol2:
> 
> Right, Stuart's moaning at me to go watch Marley and Me with him so goodnight! : victory:


I'm not sure that the fluorite chips would look right with rings left to attach future charms to.

Let me have a think about it and do some research on beads and charms and get back to you - no pressure on you to go ahead with any of my suggestions.

Can't believe I've just done that all over again! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

fenwoman said:


> Howabout saving all your pop bottles and making a pop bottle greenhouse?
> plastic bottle greenhouse
> 
> 
> Rottweiler pups eh? How come you never got one of hers Ian?
> 
> Could you make a 4 inch necklace for my daughter in law? She has a normal sized neck but I don't like her.:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, your OH sounds a complete arse and a contol freak. What normal person would even consider keeping a large dangerous snake with other pets and a baby in the house. On top of which, you are expected to be able to handle it on your own despite being afraid of it? A man is supposed to protect and cherish his woman and his child, not put them in danger and laugh at them being afraid. What an :censor:hole :devil::devil::devil:
> *Could the snake not 'accidentally' escape and get into the freezer one day? The thing would be a dead snake very uickly if I had an OH and he had such a snake.*
> 
> 
> What are you thinking of girl? Get out of there. His snake and his attitude is simply abusive. Kick him out until he sees sense. If that snake gets loose and kills your baby what then? It happens. Then you'll blame yourself forever for not putting your foot down and if you are afraid of your OH then you need to get out of there because he and his blasted snake are a danger to you and your child.


I don't think a reptile forum would welcome such a cruel disgusting remark being posted on its board! And your supposed to be an animal lover??? :devil:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I think you need a stiff drink and a good shake:bash:



:crazy::crazy::crazy: ... maybe just some antibacterial cleaning?


----------



## ashley

Emma, you're miles away! In a different country even! I'll hold you to the curry if I'm ever down there though :lol2:

Thanks Eileen, you're awesome! But if it's too much hassle for you don't worry, I just thought it would be a nice idea to get something different for her that no-one else has. How would a sterling silver bracelet with assorted girly charms and maybe some purple dangly bits work?

I'm really excited because it's nearly the weekend. I know I still have two days, and I'm not doing anything exciting at the weekend but I'll get a long lie, and my car will finally get washed and be shiny again :flrt: How sad am I? :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Hiya how is everyone. I would like to state the missing Patterdale is not my dog lol.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Hiya how is everyone. I would like to state the missing Patterdale is not my dog lol.


 

I never thought it was:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> I never thought it was:lol2:


Lol i keep posting on that thread that its not mine and still i get pms and replies saying sorry to hear about your dog.

It definately isnt mine as mine is constantly attached to my baby son lol.


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Thanks Eileen, you're awesome! But if it's too much hassle for you don't worry, I just thought it would be a nice idea to get something different for her that no-one else has. How would a sterling silver bracelet with assorted girly charms and maybe some purple dangly bits work?


Let me do some research and get an idea of prices. I found a few purple/lilac enamelled charms on ebay last night - a dress and a handbag which looked kinda cute and I could add a couple of unusual shaped beads if I can find some. I'll also price some sterling silver chain. I take it you only want 1 bracelet? I'll get back to you with some prices once I have some.

Selina, can I pick your brains now? You've seen the bracelets I've just done with tortoises, lizards and snakes, which I thought would be popular, but no-one has expressed an interest in buying on my classified thread :sad:, but I do wonder whether if I put the tortoise one in the shelled section, for instance, I might get more interest, because I think stuff gets bogged down in the classifieds by sheer volume and not everyone looks in there for stuff.

Anyway, I saw some lovely little spider charms and was thinking about ordering those too, but I'm not sure whether there would be a demand for them, as no-one has responded to my other thread. As a spider enthusiast, what do you think??


----------



## selina20

heya how is everyone


----------



## Shell195

Evening empty board:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

evening


----------



## Shell195

Hellloooo you. We took a cat in today direct from the RSPCA Inspector. The owners had gone back to Portugal and left him locked up in the empty flat. Tomorrow we are taking 2 more abandoned cats in from them, the Inspector says that abandonment has increased by 100%:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hellloooo you. We took a cat in today direct from the RSPCA Inspector. The owners had gone back to Portugal and left him locked up in the empty flat. Tomorrow we are taking 2 more abandoned cats in from them, the Inspector says that abandonment has increased by 100%:bash:


 
i so couldnt do that  even though certain members of the family are peeing me off to the highest point i still would never do that 

if i had to rehome which i have i would want to know where they are going an that they would be safe an looked after 

the guilt of leaving would kill me


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i so couldnt do that  even though certain members of the family are peeing me off to the highest point i still would never do that
> 
> if i had to rehome which i have i would want to know where they are going an that they would be safe an looked after
> 
> the guilt of leaving would kill me


 
They must have no conscience


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> They must have no conscience


 
it would kill me broke my heart enough knowing i had to rehome an rehoming 

but to purposely leave animals to fend for themselves  disgusting


----------



## ashley

Evening! It's so quiet tonight!

Aww Shell, that's awful! I can understand that people may have to rehome pets now and then, but I can't understand why they could just go and leave them and not care. People who could do that shouldn't be allowed pets in the first place :bash:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Evening! It's so quiet tonight!
> 
> Aww Shell, that's awful! I can understand that people may have to rehome pets now and then, but I can't understand why they could just go and leave them and not care. People who could do that shouldn't be allowed pets in the first place :bash:


 
Evening, how are you??


----------



## Emmaj

i had a rant on the CM thread im waiting to be hung drawn an quartered lol


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Evening, how are you??


I'm fine thanks  In a good mood for some reason

Just back from our friends' house and seen their new rescue bunny who is gorgeous! They're mad though, they drove to Manchester just before Christmas to get a rescue boy, then back down again a couple of weeks ago to get the girl! It's around 6 or 7 hours drive each way!

I'm off to bed in a minute, just thought I'd come on and catch up while Stuart was watching Skins, but it's been so quiet it's not taken long :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well! This has been a quiet day. I came on here expecting loadsa pages to read and there was just over 1! :2thumb:

Shell, years ago a girl I knew who showed Afghan Hounds moved house and out of the area, left no forwarding address. Apparently when the owners went into the cottage she'd rented, she'd left her cats there and told no-one! :bash: I think only one was still alive!  It was a long time ago, but I'll never forget it! Horrible thing to do!!!

Emma, I saw your post on the Milan thread! :2thumb: and I LOL'd. Getting the popcorn ready - it may be 24 hours later, but true to form, it's starting to kick off! :lol2:

Ashley been doing some research this morning while childminding on cost of sterling silver chain and findings and will give you some prices maybe tomorrow.

Selina - did you see my question about the spider bracelets?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well! This has been a quiet day. I came on here expecting loadsa pages to read and there was just over 1! :2thumb:
> 
> Shell, years ago a girl I knew who showed Afghan Hounds moved house and out of the area, left no forwarding address. Apparently when the owners went into the cottage she'd rented, she'd left her cats there and told no-one! :bash: I think only one was still alive!  It was a long time ago, but I'll never forget it! Horrible thing to do!!!
> 
> Emma, I saw your post on the Milan thread! :2thumb: and I LOL'd. Getting the popcorn ready - it may be 24 hours later, but true to form, it's starting to kick off! :lol2:
> 
> Ashley been doing some research this morning while childminding on cost of sterling silver chain and findings and will give you some prices maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Selina - did you see my question about the spider bracelets?


hey it was a fair post an still got argued an will cos they hate CM lol


----------



## Shell195

Some people are evil :bash:
Goes to see Emmas post on the CM thread >>>>>>>>>>>>>.


ETA I nearly forgot my hard hat, pillow and popcorn


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Careful!


----------



## Shell195

I crept in and out without being noticed:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

And left again, sureptitiously! :lol2:


----------



## ashley

That's brilliant Eileen, I was looking but didn't know where to start! There is no rush at all, it won't be needed until August. If you want, I could send you the money first so it doesn't come out of your pocket.

Emma, I seen your post, I guess you had run out of popcorn waiting for it to kick off :lol2: I only got up to page 10 but will catch up tomorrow as I'm struggling to stay awake!

Well, I'm off to bed so goodnight!


----------



## Emmaj

oi i have been nice


----------



## Emmaj

how the hell do people cope breeding pedigree cats???????????????

i have an in season one an she is driving me nutz 

she is so booked in to be bloody spade arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## feorag

:lol2: My neighbours used to ask me if I had a baby staying, cos they could here the girls wailing in the garden and it sounded like a baby crying!

And now I'm off to bed.

This morning Barry got up at 5:45 and set the alarm for me for 8, as he does every Thursday morning for childmindy day - except something went wrong and he set it for 6:00 :gasp:

When it went off I struggled so hard to wake up and couldn't understand why I was so tired, so I lay for what I thought was about 15 minutes and then got up. Fortunately, I looked at the clock on the way to the bathroom and it said 6:20 :bash: 

So I got back into bed - awake - and just as I was dozing off, in he came with the dog, banging doors, clattering dishes and talking baby talk to the cats! :bash:

Eventually he came upstairs, bounced on the bed to take his clothes off to go and get his shower. Then he went into the bathroom and started cleaning the litter tray, so then it was scrape, scrape, followed by the loud clicks of the lid locks :devil: that seemed to make my head jump!!

Then finally he shut the bathroom door and all went silent. Hooray I thought, it's now 7:00, but I've got an hour if I can get back to sleep. I was just dozing off when the neighbour came out and started scraping his car windscreen while running his engine. So I had to get up and shut the window, by which time Barry was out the shower and back in the bedroom getting dressed for work:devil::devil:!:devil:

God I'm a crochety bitch when I don't get my sleep! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: My neighbours used to ask me if I had a baby staying, cos they could here the girls wailing in the garden and it sounded like a baby crying!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed.
> 
> This morning Barry got up at 5:45 and set the alarm for me for 8, as he does every Thursday morning for childmindy day - except something went wrong and he set it for 6:00 :gasp:
> 
> When it went off I struggled so hard to wake up and couldn't understand why I was so tired, so I lay for what I thought was about 15 minutes and then got up. Fortunately, I looked at the clock on the way to the bathroom and it said 6:20 :bash:
> 
> So I got back into bed - awake - and just as I was dozing off, in he came with the dog, banging doors, clattering dishes and talking baby talk to the cats! :bash:
> 
> Eventually he came upstairs, bounced on the bed to take his clothes off to go and get his shower. Then he went into the bathroom and started cleaning the litter tray, so then it was scrape, scrape, followed by the loud clicks of the lid locks :devil: that seemed to make my head jump!!
> 
> Then finally he shut the bathroom door and all went silent. Hooray I thought, it's now 7:00, but I've got an hour if I can get back to sleep. I was just dozing off when the neighbour came out and started scraping his car windscreen while running his engine. So I had to get up and shut the window, by which time Barry was out the shower and back in the bedroom getting dressed for work:devil::devil:!:devil:
> 
> God I'm a crochety bitch when I don't get my sleep! :lol2:


it aint just the wailing lol its all that comes with it too :gasp::devil:LOLOLOL


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: My neighbours used to ask me if I had a baby staying, cos they could here the girls wailing in the garden and it sounded like a baby crying!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed.
> 
> This morning Barry got up at 5:45 and set the alarm for me for 8, as he does every Thursday morning for childmindy day - except something went wrong and he set it for 6:00 :gasp:
> 
> When it went off I struggled so hard to wake up and couldn't understand why I was so tired, so I lay for what I thought was about 15 minutes and then got up. Fortunately, I looked at the clock on the way to the bathroom and it said 6:20 :bash:
> 
> So I got back into bed - awake - and just as I was dozing off, in he came with the dog, banging doors, clattering dishes and talking baby talk to the cats! :bash:
> 
> Eventually he came upstairs, bounced on the bed to take his clothes off to go and get his shower. Then he went into the bathroom and started cleaning the litter tray, so then it was scrape, scrape, followed by the loud clicks of the lid locks :devil: that seemed to make my head jump!!
> 
> Then finally he shut the bathroom door and all went silent. Hooray I thought, it's now 7:00, but I've got an hour if I can get back to sleep. I was just dozing off when the neighbour came out and started scraping his car windscreen while running his engine. So I had to get up and shut the window, by which time Barry was out the shower and back in the bedroom getting dressed for work:devil::devil:!:devil:
> 
> God I'm a crochety bitch when I don't get my sleep! :lol2:


 

:lol2: Night Eileen


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> how the hell do people cope breeding pedigree cats???????????????
> 
> i have an in season one an she is driving me nutz
> 
> she is so booked in to be bloody spade arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Ear plugs:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ear plugs:whistling2:


and cover the room in plastic too ?:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

im off to bed am shattered 

nighty night :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im off to bed am shattered
> 
> nighty night :flrt:


 
Night Em speak tomorrow when Steves back on nights:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - well a good night's sleep last night, in fact I was so knackered I didn't hear Barry get up at all!

When I went to bed last night I asked him to set the alarm for 8:00 this morning cos I'm childyminding again today and he said he _had_ set it for 8:00 yesterday. What he had actually done was hit the snooze button instead of the off button, so by the time the alarm came back on again he was out with the dog! :bash:


----------



## sundia

Morning everyone.

Eileen - I think 8 inches will be fine for the bracelet ... Pups jumper still has not come so still havnt been able to give you the measurements... the post has not come this morning yet so it could see come today.... Bit irritating seeing as it said the item would be dispatched 1 day after payment which means if they had of done this, they must have sent it 5th class


----------



## sundia

well the jumper just came... dont really help with the measurements though... look how unimpressed Hiro is with the over sized dress lol


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> Eileen - I think 8 inches will be fine for the bracelet ... Pups jumper still has not come so still havnt been able to give you the measurements... the post has not come this morning yet so it could see come today.... Bit irritating seeing as it said the item would be dispatched 1 day after payment which means if they had of done this, they must have sent it 5th class


So, just to clarify on the bracelet, you are happy with the length of it at 8"? How many stars do you want on it? 3 spaced out like the bracelets on here, one every other bead? I have enough stars so can do it any way you want.

Depending on how many stars go on (they aren't expensive only about 10p each off the top of my head, might very well be cheaper - I'm at work so don't have access to my figures) It will work out at about £4 for the bracelet, cos I know I paid £2 for the beads alone, then I've to add for my head pins, and catches and stars and a little for me for making it up, but I'm pretty certain it won't be much more than £4, if not less, but because it's glass and will need to be bubble wrapped for safety, the postage will be £1.08 (haven't weighed it, but that'll probably be what it is)

So we're talking the likelihood of about £5 in total - are you happy with that? Also do you want it in a box? I have a few various boxes. The large black ones cost me £1, but they'd be too big for your bracelet. I have some smaller leopard print boxes that would do to present it in, they aren't big enough to 'display' it, but it can be wrapped in tissue paper and given in this little box which would cos an additional 50p?? 

It's up to you. Here's another better photograph (without flash) that I took this morning before I left home for you to see close up how lovely the beads are.










As far as the coat goes, he certainy doesn't look very impressed by it :lol2:, but there's loads of growing room in it :whistling2: So it'll last him a while. I'd give them a low score on the stars for posting out on your feedback, if that was me!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> So, just to clarify on the bracelet, you are happy with the length of it at 8"? How many stars do you want on it? 3 spaced out like the bracelets on here, one every other bead? I have enough stars so can do it any way you want.
> 
> Depending on how many stars go on (they aren't expensive only about 10p each off the top of my head, might very well be cheaper - I'm at work so don't have access to my figures) It will work out at about £4 for the bracelet, cos I know I paid £2 for the beads alone, then I've to add for my head pins, and catches and stars and a little for me for making it up, but I'm pretty certain it won't be much more than £4, if not less, but because it's glass and will need to be bubble wrapped for safety, the postage will be £1.08 (haven't weighed it, but that'll probably be what it is)
> 
> So we're talking the likelihood of about £5 in total - are you happy with that? Also do you want it in a box? I have a few various boxes. The large black ones cost me £1, but they'd be too big for your bracelet. I have some smaller leopard print boxes that would do to present it in, they aren't big enough to 'display' it, but it can be wrapped in tissue paper and given in this little box which would cos an additional 50p??
> 
> It's up to you. Here's another better photograph (without flash) that I took this morning before I left home for you to see close up how lovely the beads are.
> 
> image
> 
> As far as the coat goes, he certainy doesn't look very impressed by it :lol2:, but there's loads of growing room in it :whistling2: So it'll last him a while. I'd give them a low score on the stars for posting out on your feedback, if that was me!


That should be fine Eileen... but before you do anything i want to have a sneeky measure at one of her bracelets just to be completey sure it will fit ok 

Il let you know asap and if the size is ok then i just want the 1 star roughly in the middle.....

as for puppy.. he is now in his create just found my apple mac laptop charger wirer totally chewed up.. and there not exactly cheap chargers :censor::censor::censor::censor:

i would go for around 2 and a half inches bigger then the measurements i gave you the other day


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Bloody hell! They closed that Ceasar Milan thread quickly didn't they? I've just gone on to read the latest post at 10:30 this morning and it's been closed! :gasp:

Compared to how aggressive and personal people get on some of the threads on this forum (especially the one about you Emma) I'm gobsmacked 

I thought it was going the way of a sensible debate of differing opinions, with a lot of 'lightening up' in between to keep it calm.

Can't believe they've closed it already!


----------



## sundia

56 QUID FOR A :censor: CHARGER!!!


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> That should be fine Eileen... but before you do anything i want to have a sneeky measure at one of her bracelets just to be completey sure it will fit ok
> 
> Il let you know asap and if the size is ok then i just want the 1 star roughly in the middle.....
> 
> as for puppy.. he is now in his create just found my apple mac laptop charger wirer totally chewed up.. and there not exactly cheap chargers :censor::censor::censor::censor:
> 
> i would go for around 2 and a half inches bigger then the measurements i gave you the other day


:lol2: we cross posted, so yours came out above mine and I've just notice it now with your new post!

No probs, have a sneaky measure and if you need it shorter I'll take out the least pretty bead. If you only want the one star then I think it would look better hung from the jump ring at the catch???

Sorry to hear about your charger. Our Skye is 15 months old now and he's never chewed anything since we got him, so we thought he was over that stage, yet he took my phone charger off the coffee table and chewed it a coupla weeks ago! :bash: Fortunately it was only about a fiver to replace.

You have to learn with puppies, esplecially when they're young to keep everything out of reach, even wires leading to plugs!


----------



## Amalthea

Just read that CM thread... I don't get why it was locked? It didn't get aggressive at all and everybody was actually having a good debate (*faints*).


----------



## feorag

A tad over-reactive, I think!

It wasn't aggressive at all, apart from a heated bit in the middle, but by no means aggressive as some threads that have been allowed to go on and on and get really personal and very nasty before they were closed.

I haven't been able to work out why???


----------



## Shell195

Just got back from having my hair done and shopping so going to see the locked thread:whistling2:
Poor Hiro in his dress:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Why the hell was it locked ? :crazy: I agree with Eileen that the most awful threads seem to be left open for ages yet this one was locked for no apparant reason:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Might be worth asking one of the mods?


----------



## sundia

I definetly think our puppy is finding his feet in his new home.... after he chewed up my very expensive apple laptop power supply.. i didnt think it was fair him being in the create seeing as he dont understand what hes done wrong yet.... so after an hour i took him out the create and gave him the run of the kitchen and bathroom... i jave just poked my head over the banister to see what he was upto and he is IN the washing basket chewing on our clothes!!!


----------



## sundia

Heres a video of the little rascal 

YouTube - Boston terrier puppy gets up to no good


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Why the hell was it locked ? :crazy: I agree with Eileen that the most awful threads seem to be left open for ages yet this one was locked for no apparant reason:bash:


I'm wondering if the mod maybe only got to Jay's posts and decided they were a bit on the aggressive side and so locked it, but he did apologise for being a bit aggressive (which we all know he is anyway :roll and he hadn't posted since last night! No idea *shakes head in bewilderment*



sundia said:


> I definetly think our puppy is finding his feet in his new home.... after he chewed up my very expensive apple laptop power supply.. i didnt think it was fair him being in the create seeing as he dont understand what hes done wrong yet.... so after an hour i took him out the create and gave him the run of the kitchen and bathroom... i jave just poked my head over the banister to see what he was upto and he is IN the washing basket chewing on our clothes!!!


Has he got lots of his own chew toys?? Putting him in his crate when he does something wrong will mean absolutely nothing to him whatsover. Dogs live in "the now" - time out (like you would use with a child) doesn't work with a dog - they don't have that logic to work out that they are being 'timed out' for being naughty. 

So you should be crating him when you have to leave him alone - with something to occupy him - but have him out the rest of the time. That's where you went wrong this morning. You crated him for being naughty, which would mean Jack Schitt to him and then let him out and left him alone.

Why don't you invest in a puppy Kong and put some of the tasty puppy paste inside it and when you have to leave him alone like you obviously did this morning, give him the Kong to occupy him while you aren't there.

If I leave Skye shut in the kitchen, which is where he is left when we are out or in bed, he's no problem at all. If I leave him shut in the living room with the door open but the gate closed, he's no problem at all, but if I leave him in the living room and shut the door, therefore cutting him off from what is going on, he will go and find something and chew it!

It's part of his anxiety problems, I think.


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> I'm wondering if the mod maybe only got to Jay's posts and decided they were a bit on the aggressive side and so locked it, but he did apologise for being a bit aggressive (which we all know he is anyway :roll and he hadn't posted since last night! No idea *shakes head in bewilderment*
> 
> Has he got lots of his own chew toys?? Putting him in his crate when he does something wrong will mean absolutely nothing to him whatsover. Dogs live in "the now" - time out (like you would use with a child) doesn't work with a dog - they don't have that logic to work out that they are being 'timed out' for being naughty.
> 
> So you should be crating him when you have to leave him alone - with something to occupy him - but have him out the rest of the time. That's where you went wrong this morning. You crated him for being naughty, which would mean Jack Schitt to him and then let him out and left him alone.
> 
> Why don't you invest in a puppy Kong and put some of the tasty puppy paste inside it and when you have to leave him alone like you obviously did this morning, give him the Kong to occupy him while you aren't there.
> 
> If I leave Skye shut in the kitchen, which is where he is left when we are out or in bed, he's no problem at all. If I leave him shut in the living room with the door open but the gate closed, he's no problem at all, but if I leave him in the living room and shut the door, therefore cutting him off from what is going on, he will go and find something and chew it!
> 
> It's part of his anxiety problems, I think.


yeah... i know i dont understand and i didnt shout at him or anything... i just put him in there like i normally would 

ive got over the charger now... theres nothing i can do except buy a new one 

yeah hes got LOADS of his own toys... but he much prefers saskias toys (luckly shes quite liking the idea of playing with him) 

but hayhoo these are the things u should expect from a puppy. i just need to take more care of what i leave lying around thats all


----------



## Shell195

Sundia, dog crates arent meant to be used as punishment as they are supposed to be a safehaven or den.
Looking at the video I think he went into the washing basket as he could smell his people in there and felt safe. Hes still only a baby and will be feeling insecure. I agree with Eileen about the kong, The 2 dogs that sleep downstairs both have a stuffed kong at bedtime and even though they are 20 months old and 7 years old they still wont go to bed without them:lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Sundia, dog crates arent meant to be used as punishment as they are supposed to be a safehaven or den.
> Looking at the video I think he went into the washing basket as he could smell his people in there and felt safe. Hes still only a baby and will be feeling insecure. I agree with Eileen about the kong, The 2 dogs that sleep downstairs both have a stuffed kong at bedtime and even though they are 20 months old and 7 years old they still wont go to bed without them:lol2:


yeah that actually sounds really good... will have to try him with it!

i didnt make it seem like a punishment i put him in just like i normally would with the 'in you go baby'  he was fine


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Have you all gone on holiday and left me behind


----------



## Emmaj

Why was the thread locked ....................thats the 1st thread thats got going and been a good friendly debate on here in along time 

there was no biatching or nastyness on it


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Why was the thread locked ....................thats the 1st thread thats got going and been a good friendly debate on here in along time
> 
> there was no biatching or nastyness on it


 

At last someone to talk to:2thumb:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Have you all gone on holiday and left me behind



yeah we are all in Hawaii... just using an.... exotic internet cafe


(i actually types erotic but the realised it were the wrong word :blush


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> yeah we are all in Hawaii... just using an.... exotic internet cafe
> 
> 
> (i actually types erotic but the realised it were the wrong word :blush


:lol2: you must have been in Thailand


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> At last someone to talk to:2thumb:


 
lol is you a lil bored woman :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol is you a lil bored woman :lol2:


Noooooooooooo, not a little bored......................a lot:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Noooooooooooo, not a little bored......................a lot:lol2:


lol awwwwwwww 

so you had a good day then ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol awwwwwwww
> 
> so you had a good day then ?


 
Went to the hairdressers, took Dan shopping,dogs for a run,cleaned the house and thats about it:bash:


----------



## sundia

im officially numped off... i can name all 50 states of america and i just checked i could still do it and i cant remember them ALL :/


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Have you all gone on holiday and left me behind


:lol2: We've been out to our favourite 2for1 pub - they've still got the 2 Italian Chicken meals for £6 offer on. I've been childyminding today you see so didn't want to cook when I got home.



Emmaj said:


> Why was the thread locked ....................thats the 1st thread thats got going and been a good friendly debate on here in along time
> 
> there was no biatching or nastyness on it


Exactly my point - couldn't work out why it was closed *shrugs*



sundia said:


> yeah we are all in Hawaii... just using an.... exotic internet cafe
> 
> 
> (i actually types erotic but the realised it were the wrong word :blush


Whatever turns you on :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> im officially numped off... i can name all 50 states of america and i just checked i could still do it and i cant remember them ALL :/


Dont worry about it as I can only name a couple


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Dont worry about it as I can only name a couple



ummm... im still thinking... i refuse to give up lo0ol


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: We've been out to our favourite 2for1 pub - they've still got the 2 Italian Chicken meals for £6 offer on. I've been childyminding today you see so didn't want to cook when I got home.
> 
> Exactly my point - couldn't work out why it was closed *shrugs*
> 
> Whatever turns you on :lol2:


 
yeah i thought the same too 

was just helping lew burn his new alvin an the chipmonks album to his xbox :whistling2::lol2:

sounds like a fun filled day shell : victory::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I am sooooooo bored and now Daniel has come round as he feels strange,hot and faint:roll: I dont know what to suggest so Ive made him ring NHS direct


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I am sooooooo bored and now Daniel has come round as he feels strange,hot and faint:roll: I dont know what to suggest so Ive made him ring NHS direct


 
i went like that earlier it passed within an hour or so 

dunno what it was think was cos im tired :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i went like that earlier it passed within an hour or so
> 
> dunno what it was think was cos im tired :lol2:


 
Yeah, but you are a woman, men have to think the worst:lol2:


----------



## sundia

I DONE IT woop woop all 50


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yeah, but you are a woman, men have to think the worst:lol2:


 
lol yeah thats true ha ha


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> I DONE IT woop woop all 50


 
well done :lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> well done :lol2:



and now watch me score a high IQ test.. lo0ol couch


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> and now watch me score a high IQ test.. lo0ol couch


 
i dunno how you can be bothered lol 


i was gonna buy lady ga ga's album tonight...........and was talked into buying lewis alvin an the bloomin chipmonks instead :bash::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i dunno how you can be bothered lol
> 
> 
> i was gonna buy lady ga ga's album tonight...........and was talked into buying lewis alvin an the bloomin chipmonks instead :bash::lol2:


 
Nice:lol2: NHS direct have told him they will ring him back as there is a 6 hour wait lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Nice:lol2: NHS direct have told him they will ring him back as there is a 6 hour wait lol


 
lovely good job he isnt dying hey :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

What have you been up to today?


----------



## Shell195

Why have I just watched Embarrassing bodies on TV ? I feel sick now


----------



## Shell195

I want to go and see HACHI:- A dogs tale


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Why have I just watched Embarrassing bodies on TV ? I feel sick now


 
cos your glutten for punishment :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I want to go and see HACHI:- A dogs tale


 

yeah looks so good i wanna see it too 

taking lew to see alice in wonderland sometime this weekend he really wants to see it 

an i wouldnt mind too it looks great :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> i went like that earlier it passed within an hour or so
> 
> dunno what it was think was cos im tired :lol2:


why you tired em you done nowt all day :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> why you tired em you done nowt all day :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i blame me and the late nights lol 

an Oi :Na_Na_Na_Na: cheeky mare :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> i blame me and the late nights lol
> 
> an Oi :Na_Na_Na_Na: cheeky mare :lol2::lol2:


oh yeah you hurt your leg and got wet :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> oh yeah you hurt your leg and got wet :lol2:


Nooooooo i was assaulted :gasp: thats how i hurted my leg.................was left with the broken man.............and had a hoooooooje growth on my chest that gave the young boys a reason to stare at my booooooooobies and i get drenched too by an evil spray thingy lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Nooooooo i was assaulted :gasp: thats how i hurted my leg.................was left with the broken man.............and had a hoooooooje growth on my chest that gave the young boys a reason to stare at my booooooooobies and i get drenched too by an evil spray thingy lol


 
That sounds very interesting:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> That sounds very interesting:whistling2:


was funny i did get the fits of giggles that set everyone else off while hopping about in pain :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Whos the broken man and why the kids boobie watching?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Whos the broken man and why the kids boobie watching?


LOL..............

a guy came in browsing an...........he told me his life story lol while browsing he had split from his mrs of 7 yrs with 2 kids an was now living in a caravan with his boa they bogged off an left me with him..............

the booooooooooobies i had a bearded dragon on my chest as someone had wanted to look at him...........monster bearded he is hooooooje lol and some teenage lads were eyeing up the beardie on my chest :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL..............
> 
> a guy came in browsing an...........he told me his life story lol while browsing he had split from his mrs of 7 yrs with 2 kids an was now living in a caravan with his boa they bogged off an left me with him..............
> 
> the booooooooooobies i had a bearded dragon on my chest as someone had wanted to look at him...........monster bearded he is hooooooje lol and some teenage lads were eyeing up the beardie on my chest :lol2::lol2:


 
Maybe he could be your dream man:lol2: Its now all as clear as mud:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Maybe he could be your dream man:lol2: Its now all as clear as mud:whistling2:


Noooooooooo i dont want to live in a caravan :lol2::lol2:

my nets on go slow i forgot to feed the hammies LOL


----------



## Emmaj

OMG i ordered pizza an he didnt even ask where is it coming :blush: he knew already :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ok everyone has gone an left me now


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> i was gonna buy lady ga ga's album tonight


She's on Jonathon Ross now. Silly Cow's got a phone on her head!



Shell195 said:


> Nice:lol2: NHS direct have told him they will ring him back as there is a 6 hour wait lol


That's ridiculous Shell - I thought they were there to save calling out emergency doctors or going to A & E, but if you wait 6 hours and you are an emergency it could be too late!


----------



## Shell195

No, Im here:whistling2: Was watching 40 year old virgin and eating an egg mayo butty:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Daniel has just rang me, he feels a lot better now and thinks it was the very large can of Red bull he drank:lol2: NHS direct havent rang him back yet either so its just as well it wasnt an emergency:whip:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I want to go and see HACHI:- A dogs tale


Take a box of tissues with - in fact take 2, cos when grown men say they cried through the whole second half of the film, you've got no chance!


----------



## feorag

Shell, we keep cross posting. 

Glad he feels better now!


----------



## fenwoman

I had a lazy day today and did beggar all. I did loads yesterday though. I was very bad too. I took extra painkillers in order to feel no pain, then I went out with my chainsaw and hedge trimmer to tackle next door's bloody leylandii hedge which was growing over the boundary and making my aviary block dark. Got most of it done too until I tried to move the big ladders to cut a couple of big overhanging branches of his weed tree (bird cherry) and they over balanced and knocked me backwards.Luckily as I was falling I had the brains to shove them to one side so they didn't fall on top of me but I landed hard and winded myself and lay there a few minutes as I gathered my wits and made sure nothing was broken. I now have one bum cheek which is black and blue. Woke up this morning with both my elbows locked and it was sheer agony trying to straighten my arms. So me being clever and taking extra painkillers didn't help at all. It got the job done but my body paid me back in full for taking the ssip.So today, all I did was gather the trimmings into a big heap and set it alight. Oh and I walked about the land making plans for more littl projects. Hip and knee joints are also on fire today because of yesterdays exertions. But the hedge looks much better, the garden has more light in it and the aviary block roof is letting in more light now too.Will see what my body will allow me to do tomorrow. If it says yay, I might see if I can get a bit done to the greenhouse, if it says nay then I'll maybe do a bit of gentle shed and fence painting.:2thumb:
and if it says "you silly biatch, if you abuse me like that again I'll make you pay big time" I'll stay in and do nothing but read and knit.:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> She's on Jonathon Ross now. Silly Cow's got a phone on her head!
> 
> That's ridiculous Shell - I thought they were there to save calling out emergency doctors or going to A & E, but if you wait 6 hours and you are an emergency it could be too late!


 
but i like her music lol :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> No, Im here:whistling2: Was watching 40 year old virgin and eating an egg mayo butty:lol2:


thats a brill film i love it lol


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I had a lazy day today and did beggar all. I did loads yesterday though. I was very bad too. I took extra painkillers in order to feel no pain, then I went out with my chainsaw and hedge trimmer to tackle next door's bloody leylandii hedge which was growing over the boundary and making my aviary block dark. Got most of it done too until I tried to move the big ladders to cut a couple of big overhanging branches of his weed tree (bird cherry) and they over balanced and knocked me backwards.Luckily as I was falling I had the brains to shove them to one side so they didn't fall on top of me but I landed hard and winded myself and lay there a few minutes as I gathered my wits and made sure nothing was broken. I now have one bum cheek which is black and blue. Woke up this morning with both my elbows locked and it was sheer agony trying to straighten my arms. So me being clever and taking extra painkillers didn't help at all. It got the job done but my body paid me back in full for taking the ssip.So today, all I did was gather the trimmings into a big heap and set it alight. Oh and I walked about the land making plans for more littl projects. Hip and knee joints are also on fire today because of yesterdays exertions. But the hedge looks much better, the garden has more light in it and the aviary block roof is letting in more light now too.Will see what my body will allow me to do tomorrow. If it says yay, I might see if I can get a bit done to the greenhouse, if it says nay then I'll maybe do a bit of gentle shed and fence painting.:2thumb:
> and if it says "you silly biatch, if you abuse me like that again I'll make you pay big time" I'll stay in and do nothing but read and knit.:lol2:


 
Oh dear Pam it sounds like you are in the wars:gasp:
I hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Pam I think you should opt for the last suggestion for tomorrow, til you get over what you've been doing all week, never mind yesterday!


----------



## Emmaj

i agree with eileen 

((((((hugs pam)))))))


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i agree with eileen
> 
> ((((((hugs pam))))))) *Gently of course*


:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :whistling2:


yesh it was a fairy hug bit like an eskimo kiss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yesh it was a fairy hug bit like an eskimo kiss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:


i have i got a feeling stuck in my head alvin an the chipmonk stylee :gasp::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

ach I dunno what you lot are all on about. There's nowt wrong with me but a bit of pain and if I take enough of my little white pills I don't feel a thing.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Of course taking little white pills, being spaced out while up a ladder with a chainsaw isn't really a good idea hehe but heck, I'm a roughty toughty old fenwoman aren't I?:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> ach I dunno what you lot are all on about. There's nowt wrong with me but a bit of pain and if I take enough of my little white pills I don't feel a thing.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Of course taking little white pills, being spaced out while up a ladder with a chainsaw isn't really a good idea hehe but heck, I'm a roughty toughty old fenwoman aren't I?:whistling2:


can i borrow some white pills that make you not feel a thing or hear a thing please 

i have a bengal in season :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Of course taking little white pills, being spaced out while up a ladder with a chainsaw isn't really a good idea hehe


That's exactly what I thought when I read your first post!! :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> Of I'm a roughty toughty old fenwoman aren't I?


That's what I've been thinking since I joined this forum :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bored :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Go to bed then - cos there's FA happening on here tonight!!!

I'm off - now!! G'night! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Go to bed then - cos there's FA happening on here tonight!!!
> 
> I'm off - now!! G'night! :lol2:


lolim thinking i may too lol 

night eileen hun x x x


----------



## feorag

Night Ems!


----------



## Amalthea

Went to see Alice in Wonderland!!  Was great! Then went into Bolton to laugh at the drunkards


----------



## selina20

hiya how is everyone this morning.


----------



## Shell195

Morning people, I never got to say much last night due to chatting to Soph, sorting Dan and watching TV. When I came back(although I never logged off) you had all bogged off to bed.
Tonight my Duprasi girl arrives:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Morning people, I never got to say much last night due to chatting to Soph, sorting Dan and watching TV. When I came back(although I never logged off) you had all bogged off to bed.
> Tonight my Duprasi girl arrives:flrt:


Lucky u. I brought my hammie the most amazing cage ever .

savic habitat hamster cage, savic habitat, savic hamster - Hutches & Cages | We Are Small Pets

paid £6.99 for it from a charity shop :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Lucky u. I brought my hammie the most amazing cage ever .
> 
> savic habitat hamster cage, savic habitat, savic hamster - Hutches & Cages | We Are Small Pets
> 
> paid £6.99 for it from a charity shop :flrt::flrt:


 
That definately was a bargain:no1:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> That definately was a bargain:no1:


He loves it iv never seen him so active lol. He had outgrown his other 1 and i couldnt afford a new 1. The bars are a little chewed in places but i cant moan. Its a 3 storey mansion lol.


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


selina20 said:


> hiya how is everyone this morning.


Selina, have you seen my post where I asked you a question about spider bracelets? It'll be waaaaayyy back now in the dross, cos I think it was Thursday that I asked it?



Shell195 said:


> Morning people, I never got to say much last night due to chatting to Soph, sorting Dan and watching TV. When I came back(although I never logged off) you had all bogged off to bed.


I never log off - I always stay logged in and most often leave my computer on, but I thought if you had no activity for a certain length of time, RFUK automatically logged you off - well put your light out, so to speak if you stay logged in!


Shell195 said:


> Morning people, I never got to say much last night due to chatting to Soph, sorting Dan and watching TV. When I came back(although I never logged off) you had all bogged off to bed.
> Tonight my Duprasi girl arrives:flrt:


Oh!! Me jealous again! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I never log off - I always stay logged in and most often leave my computer on, but I thought if you had no activity for a certain length of time, RFUK automatically logged you off - well put your light out, so to speak if you stay logged in!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> They must as I never log out either:lol2:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Morning all!Selina, have you seen my post where I asked you a question about spider bracelets? It'll be waaaaayyy back now in the dross, cos I think it was Thursday that I asked it?


Oooo sorry ill go back and have a look bad me lol.


----------



## selina20

I cant find it Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Are you planning on breeding little fat tailed balls of cuteness, Shell?

Got loads to do today, but no motivation.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> They must as I never log out either:lol2:


Yes, I know before I logged on permanently, I'd log on, do stuff, go away from the computer, come back maybe 10 minutes later and I'd be automatically logged off, so I'm sure it works the same way, even if you click the little box to stayed logged on permanently. I know there are many occasions when your light is out (mine's out permanently nowadays :lol2



selina20 said:


> I cant find it Eileen


No probs. I just was sounding you out about those bracelets I'd just made. When I was researching charms I also saw some lovely little spider charms and thought they'd be great on a bracelet for spider enthusiasts, but decided to start with snakes and tortoises (I already had the lizards from making phonecharms a couple of years ago), just thought before I spent any more money cos no-one has bought any of those bracelets :sad: I'd sound out a spider enthusiast to see what they thought!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> No probs. I just was sounding you out about those bracelets I'd just made. When I was researching charms I also saw some lovely little spider charms and thought they'd be great on a bracelet for spider enthusiasts, but decided to start with snakes and tortoises (I already had the lizards from making phonecharms a couple of years ago), just thought before I spent any more money cos no-one has bought any of those bracelets :sad: I'd sound out a spider enthusiast to see what they thought!


They sound fab. Im always on the look out for spider jewellery for my friends who are tarantula enthusiasts but can never find anything nice enough. I would definately buy 1 off you


----------



## feorag

That's even better if I know someone might be interested in them before I buy the beads and charms. :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> That's even better if I know someone might be interested in them before I buy the beads and charms. :2thumb:


Yup definately. Plus i might be getting some tables at shows so could advertiise them 4 u


----------



## Shell195

Jen, Yes Im gonna try my hand at breeding the cuties as they make adorable pets:flrt:


Im just taking Sophies hair extensions out and its hurting my eyes:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh... Let me know if it works, Shell


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oooh... Let me know if it works, Shell


 
You will all know as I will put it on here:2thumb: Shes not getting here until after 10 tonight as shes coming from down south:gasp:

Ive finished taking the minging extensions out now. Black cotton on black hair was making my eyes ache


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> You will all know as I will put it on here:2thumb: Shes not getting here until after 10 tonight as shes coming from down south:gasp:


What route and whereabouts i might have to intercept :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm excited FOR you, Shell!! *lol*

And what an exciting job you've had to keep yourself occupied til then


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> What route and whereabouts i might have to intercept :flrt:


 
:lol2: Its a state secret.
Ive just been to the local petshop and they have pretty satin banded hammies in, I was talking to the owners son who showed me how tame they are. They are split into groups of about 3 babies to each cage and they had a population explosion a few weeks ago so had someone in to sex them so they could be split
I picked up one female and pointed out how pregnant she looked and the second one was too, he said it was impossible as they were all female:whistling2: The third one was a definate male so then I had to show them how to sex them. I was very tempted to buy the first one as she was really pretty but I didnt. Steves just said go back and get her:gasp: I have declined:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*pouts* I need a Steve.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *pouts* I need a Steve.


 
Just sometimes he can be a bit trying:lol2: He says if we had this hammy we could be sure the babies went to good homes


----------



## Amalthea

There is that *nods*


----------



## fenwoman

Aftynoon all.Well, I did as I was told and had a really lazy day so far. I did get a little bit bored so went out and did some gentle fence pulling down, rose bush moving and gate fixing, but nothing strenuous. Then I had to go into town quickly and go to argos cos my keyboard finally succumbed to the ferrets dropping off the desk, and it refused to work properly. While I was there I got sidetracked by all the bargains and ended up buying a new radio for the dog room,a puncture repair kit to fix the split in my wellies and a garden sprayer so I can spray all the peach and apricot trees against peach leaf curl.And then to the discount place to get another tub of green fence paint, to do some gentle painting tomorrow if it stays fine.
Got beggar all done to my greenhouse and that's made me feel angry with myself. Still, I can't do everything at once.
Son phoned me to make sure I was still alive after he read about my gardening exploits on my facebook.He told me to be careful in future with the ladder and chainsaw. He knows there's no point telling me not to do it at all:lol2:
Cats have all been laid up on the aviary block roof sleeping in the sunshine.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Aftynoon all.Well, I did as I was told and had a really lazy day so far. I did get a little bit bored so went out and did some gentle fence pulling down, rose bush moving and gate fixing, but nothing strenuous. Then I had to go into town quickly and go to argos cos my keyboard finally succumbed to the ferrets dropping off the desk, and it refused to work properly. While I was there I got sidetracked by all the bargains and ended up buying a new radio for the dog room,a puncture repair kit to fix the split in my wellies and a garden sprayer so I can spray all the peach and apricot trees against peach leaf curl.And then to the discount place to get another tub of green fence paint, to do some gentle painting tomorrow if it stays fine.
> Got beggar all done to my greenhouse and that's made me feel angry with myself. Still, I can't do everything at once.
> Son phoned me to make sure I was still alive after he read about my gardening exploits on my facebook.He told me to be careful in future with the ladder and chainsaw. He knows there's no point telling me not to do it at all:lol2:
> Cats have all been laid up on the aviary block roof sleeping in the sunshine.


 
That sounds like a quiet and sensible day for YOU Pam:lol2:
Ive cleaned all the small critters out, cleaned the house, did some shopping and helped my eldest son move some furniture.
I also made a huge pan of vegetable and barley soup and when Ive just looked there is only a tiny bit left:devil:
I think I need a stock pot:whistling2:


----------



## izzey

Evening everyone
Have had a lovely day stood in the cold watching my son take part in a local traking event with our 2 hounds


----------



## Amalthea

Very sensible *nods*

Just took Diesel for a "walk" in the park... Which mainly entails playing football. And this little boy was fascinated by him (was less than 2 years old), so his Mom came over and asked if the boy could kick the ball. And Diesel was brilliant!! Never seen him play with such a young kid before, but his demeanor completely changed. He still brought the ball back to Ben (the little boy), but when he was jumping around, everything was all gentle. I was so proud!!! And of course the ball didn't go very far when such a little person was kicking it, but Diesel didn't get frustrated. I am so incredibly proud of my little man!!! I mean, Gary and I are thinking about starting a family of our own next year, so it's lovely to see how Diesel is around such young kids. He's always loved little people, anyways, but we don't have any around here that are THAT little.


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Evening everyone
> Have had a lovely day stood in the cold watching my son take part in a local traking event with our 2 hounds


 
Evening  What hounds do you have?

ETA Ive just seen you own Bloodhounds, stunning dogs but how much slime do they actually produce?


----------



## izzey

We have bloodhounds along with a few others


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Very sensible *nods*
> 
> Just took Diesel for a "walk" in the park... Which mainly entails playing football. And this little boy was fascinated by him (was less than 2 years old), so his Mom came over and asked if the boy could kick the ball. And Diesel was brilliant!! Never seen him play with such a young kid before, but his demeanor completely changed. He still brought the ball back to Ben (the little boy), but when he was jumping around, everything was all gentle. I was so proud!!! And of course the ball didn't go very far when such a little person was kicking it, but Diesel didn't get frustrated. I am so incredibly proud of my little man!!! I mean, Gary and I are thinking about starting a family of our own next year, so it's lovely to see how Diesel is around such young kids. He's always loved little people, anyways, but we don't have any around here that are THAT little.


 

My dogs were like this when we had a small child come to visit and the younger dogs have never had a lot to do with them, it makes you feel proud doesnt it:flrt:
Awww a future baby forumite in the making:no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I was very tempted to buy the first one as she was really pretty but I didnt. Steves just said go back and get her:gasp: I have declined


:gasp: Shell :bash: If barry ever told me to go and get something, there'd be smoke coming off my shoes cos I'd be off before he changed his mind! :lol: 


Amalthea said:


> *pouts* I need a Steve.


So do I!


Shell195 said:


> Just sometimes he can be a bit trying He says if we had this hammy we could be sure the babies went to good homes


Course you could! :2thumb: He's right! I would get back to that shop and get *both* hammies if I was you :rotfl:


fenwoman said:


> Aftynoon all.Well, I did as I was told and had a really lazy day so far.


:gasp: Bloody hell! Well that'll be a first! 



Amalthea said:


> Just took Diesel for a "walk" in the park... Which mainly entails playing football. And this little boy was fascinated by him (was less than 2 years old), so his Mom came over and asked if the boy could kick the ball. And Diesel was brilliant!! Never seen him play with such a young kid before, but his demeanor completely changed. He still brought the ball back to Ben (the little boy), but when he was jumping around, everything was all gentle. I was so proud!!! And of course the ball didn't go very far when such a little person was kicking it, but Diesel didn't get frustrated. I am so incredibly proud of my little man!!! I mean, Gary and I are thinking about starting a family of our own next year, so it's lovely to see how Diesel is around such young kids. He's always loved little people, anyways, but we don't have any around here that are THAT little.


That's excellent Jen. Most dogs are very empathic to humans and seem to understand that miniature humans are different to giant humans and need to be treated differently, with more care. Unless the dog is a head case, like ours! :roll:


izzey said:


> We have bloodhounds along with a few others


Me loves hounds! :flrt: :flrt: 

Well I had a terrible shock this morning! I was busy inning and outing the living room today tidying up etc so Barry could hoover and I walked over to the rat cage and bent over to peep down the bottom and Angus was flat out, on his back, on the floor! :gasp: I thought he was dead! I yelled "Oh no" - Barry jumped up and looked at me "What?" and Angus jumped up and ran into his litter tray! :bash: Bad Boy!!! I suspect he and Hamish had been have a play romp and he was on his back with Hamish over him and when Hamish saw me coming he rushed off to the bars to say hello and left Angus lying down - but it gave me such a turn!! 

Also when I came downstairs this morning Skye had been chewing the rubber on the door mat and was being his usual stupid self when he saw me pick it up. He knew that he'd put it there and went sneaking off, but of course I couldn't give him wrong for it as it had happened before I got there, so he came flying at me, nearly knocking me over and being generally stupid. I came into the living room with my brekkie and cup of tea and he was fussing about me, so once again because of his anxieties and excitable nature I misred the signs and thought he was 'sucking up' and being silly, when in fact he had diarrhoea again! :roll: so 3 little lots on the living room floor before I realised and then loads in the garden followed by sicky sicky sicky at the utility room door half an hour later ! :bash: 

Barry thinks it's the herbs that we are giving him to try and calm him down, but I think if it was it would be happening all the time. It can't have been the face paint because he hadn't eaten any this morning, but I'm wondering if he's swallowed some of the rubber???

Another thought, as I pointed out to Barry, was the fact that there was cat litter on the floor in the utility room when I came home on Wednesday evening, but no cats had been in that litter tray during the day, so I'm wondering (not for the first time) if a cat has used the litter tray while he's been out, or the previous evening when he's been in the living room and he's eating the cr*p! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Shell :bash: If barry ever told me to go and get something, there'd be smoke coming off my shoes cos I'd be off before he changed his mind! :lol:
> So do I!Course you could! :2thumb: He's right! I would get back to that shop and get *both* hammies if I was you :rotfl:
> *And post them to you*:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Well I had a terrible shock this morning! I was busy inning and outing the living room today tidying up etc so Barry could hoover and I walked over to the rat cage and bent over to peep down the bottom and Angus was flat out, on his back, on the floor! :gasp: I thought he was dead! I yelled "Oh no" - Barry jumped up and looked at me "What?" and Angus jumped up and ran into his litter tray! :bash: Bad Boy!!! I suspect he and Hamish had been have a play romp and he was on his back with Hamish over him and when Hamish saw me coming he rushed off to the bars to say hello and left Angus lying down - but it gave me such a turn!!
> 
> Also when I came downstairs this morning Skye had been chewing the rubber on the door mat and was being his usual stupid self when he saw me pick it up. He knew that he'd put it there and went sneaking off, but of course I couldn't give him wrong for it as it had happened before I got there, so he came flying at me, nearly knocking me over and being generally stupid. I came into the living room with my brekkie and cup of tea and he was fussing about me, so once again because of his anxieties and excitable nature I misred the signs and thought he was 'sucking up' and being silly, when in fact he had diarrhoea again! :roll: so 3 little lots on the living room floor before I realised and then loads in the garden followed by sicky sicky sicky at the utility room door half an hour later ! :bash:
> 
> Barry thinks it's the herbs that we are giving him to try and calm him down, but I think if it was it would be happening all the time. It can't have been the face paint because he hadn't eaten any this morning, but I'm wondering if he's swallowed some of the rubber???
> 
> Another thought, as I pointed out to Barry, was the fact that there was cat litter on the floor in the utility room when I came home on Wednesday evening, but no cats had been in that litter tray during the day, so I'm wondering (not for the first time) if a cat has used the litter tray while he's been out, or the previous evening when he's been in the living room and he's eating the cr*p! :bash:


*Im beginning to think you got the dog from hell :gasp:*

*I have to have hooded trays downstairs with an extremely big overhang at the door so I can face them to the wall or my dogs enjoy doing this too:bash:*

*Naughty Angus scaring you like that:bash:*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> *Im beginning to think you got the dog from hell :gasp:*


I've been thinking that for a while Shell! :roll:


Shell195 said:


> *Naughty Angus scaring you like that:bash:*


He is so bad!! I didn't have time to think that I'd only spoken to him about 10 mins earlier when they were both sitting on the shelf at the front of the cage watching me - it was an instant gut reaction. He was flat out, totally straight, head back so I could see his teeth and totally immobile!! Gave me the fright of me life I can tell you!!!


----------



## Shell195

Izzey I edited my last post to ask how much slime they actually produce? I love the look of Bloodhounds, are they a hard breed to keep and do they need to do a job? What other hounds do you keep?

ps Im not thinking of getting one as I have no room for more dogs:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Izzey I edited my last post to ask how much slime they actually produce?


Shell!!! :bash:

You mean saliva don't you - or slavver as we say up here in the north!

Dogs don't produce slime! Although have said that there was plenty slime in Skye's puke this morning!  It came up like egg white! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

izzey said:


> Evening everyone
> Have had a lovely day stood in the cold watching my son take part in a local traking event with our 2 hounds


cold? Where in Lincs are you that it was cold? I'm on the Lincs border and it's been lovely and warm out.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell!!! :bash:
> 
> You mean saliva don't you - or slavver as we say up here in the north!
> 
> Dogs don't produce slime! Although have said that there was plenty slime in Skye's puke this morning!  It came up like egg white! :lol2:


No difference between slime or slavver, Kye slimes all the time if anyone prepares food, its minging:lol2:


I just found this
DROOL! 

Bloodhounds drool excessively, which is probably one of the most undesirable characteristic. This can be blamed on our large flews. We can't help it, saliva just really builds up in there. When it has no where to go, it drips out. Not only do we drool, but we can actually, *with one shake of our head, send the slime flying 20 feet across a room*. This can get messy. If it's not cleaned up right away, it dries like cement. Oh, and there is nothing that my slime won't stick to...picture frames, windows, walls, clothes, hair or skin. You name it and my drool will stick to it! This may be the hardest "characteristic" to get used to. Drool constantly builds up, but tends to be worse when I'm playing, walking, on a 'search training mission' and especially when I watch somebody else eating. You know how your mouth waters when you are really hungry and dinner's cooking and it smells so good...well my mouth waters, too, but my "water" just drips out. Another example of drool build up is like when a human has "drool build up", but humans can just SPIT! Bloodhounds can't, so we drip or fling! Even though it is just so natural for us to do this, some humans often can't stand it...unless they are truly "Bloodhound People" (they are the Best Kind of People!) Only true lovers of the breed can overlook and overcome this habit of ours. ​


----------



## feorag

:rotfl:


----------



## izzey

yes some bloodhounds have lots of drool when our old boy used to shack his head it would go everywhere the girls are not that bad although some people just can not get used to them and look disgusted when they visit and see this dog with drool hanging down. 2 of our girls love to work the other just wants to lie in front of the fire
along with the bloodhounds we have a ridgeback a dobie a rottie jack russel a pug and great danes oh and a st bernard

We are in south lincs near boston it has been a nice day but the wind has been terrible


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> yes some bloodhounds have lots of drool when our old boy used to shack his head it would go everywhere the girls are not that bad although some people just can not get used to them and look disgusted when they visit and see this dog with drool hanging down. 2 of our girls love to work the other just wants to lie in front of the fire
> along with the bloodhounds we have a ridgeback a dobie a rottie jack russel a pug and great danes oh and a st bernard
> 
> We are in south lincs near boston it has been a nice day but the wind has been terrible


Thats a mixed pack:lol2: I thought my lot were mixed but now I feel better about it:whistling2:
You got any photos of your lot as Im sure we would all love to see them:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I love hounds!!  One of my favorite "groups"  They always look like puppies, even when they are 83 

You and Skye aren't having an easy time, are ya, Eileen!! 

I am definitely a proud Mommy today!! Diesel even let Kallie eat her meat in peace (with me telling him every now and then to "leave it")


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You and Skye aren't having an easy time, are ya, Eileen!!


You could say that! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Chin up... I am sure it'll get better. I still think he's having his puppyhood now, since he was denied it when he was younger.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Im watching sports relief dancing thing


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

can i just say.............im 15 stone im 15 stone! whoop whoop! im 15 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats 3stone 3lb gone whoop whoop whoop whoop!!!:lol2:

that is all


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can i just say.............im 15 stone im 15 stone! whoop whoop! im 15 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats 3stone 3lb gone whoop whoop whoop whoop!!!:lol2:
> 
> that is all


Well done that girl :no1::notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Well done that girl :no1::notworthy:


thanks hun! i ran 3 miles today, 5 miles yesterday and 3 miles the day before, so hopefully will lose more next week!!!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks hun! i ran 3 miles today, 5 miles yesterday and 3 miles the day before, so hopefully will lose more next week!!!


 

Bloody hell :gasp: I cant even run to the end of the road without feeling knackered :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Im watching sports relief dancing thing


 
I watched that too was sooooooooo funny :lol2:

cheryl was brilliant and the grumpy old women too :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I watched that too was sooooooooo funny :lol2:
> 
> cheryl was brilliant and the grumpy old women too :2thumb::lol2:


 
Was she the woman out of Eastenders who did Vanilla Ice? She was the best:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Was she the woman out of Eastenders who did Vanilla Ice? She was the best:lol2:


yeah heather trott from eastenders lol cheryl whats her face ha ha 

yeah was laughing slightly through her act hee hee it was fab


----------



## izzey

Some pics of the gang


----------



## Emmaj

izzey said:


> Some pics of the gang
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
wow they are beautiful dogs hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Stunning dogs:flrt: They look really happy romping around:flrt:


----------



## izzey

Thankyou both pictures only show a few of them


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Thankyou both pictures only show a few of them


How many do you have? Ive got 11


----------



## Emmaj

hee hee mad people with lots of dogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:

*ducks and runs..............very quickly*:lol2:


----------



## izzey

well there is 12 great danes wanders off to count the rest


----------



## _jake_

Heres my new kitty . Her names Roxy and is about 4months who I got from a rescue centre.


















































Oops, how did Charlie get here? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> well there is 12 great danes wanders off to count the rest


 
That is a lot of big dogs:flrt:I wont ask how you cope as I know from my small pack that we just do lol


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Heres my new kitty . Her names Roxy and is about 4months who I got from a rescue centre.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Oops, how did Charlie get here? :whistling2:
> image


Awww what a pretty kitty she is:flrt: and Charlies a bit cute too:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

izzey said:


> well there is 12 great danes wanders off to count the rest


WOW lol thats alot of dogs........



_jake_ said:


> Heres my new kitty . Her names Roxy and is about 4months who I got from a rescue centre.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Oops, how did Charlie get here? :whistling2:
> image


 
roxy is adorable as is charlie too :2thumb:


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> That is a lot of big dogs:flrt:I wont ask how you cope as I know from my small pack that we just do lol


That is so true 
Have counted and there are 24 dogs have re named our house to mad house farm


----------



## izzey

_jake_ said:


> Heres my new kitty . Her names Roxy and is about 4months who I got from a rescue centre.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Oops, how did Charlie get here? :whistling2:
> image


Roxy is lovely


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Awww what a pretty kitty she is:flrt: and Charlies a bit cute too:flrt:


Thankyou . She is my first 'proper' pet, and she's soo much hard work and very loving all the same. Just not when you carrying a cuppa and she pounces on your back from the sofas:devil:



Emmaj said:


> WOW lol thats alot of dogs........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roxy is adorable as is charlie too :2thumb:


Thanks, and yeah Charlie is a little softball:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> That is so true
> Have counted and there are 24 dogs have re named our house to mad house farm


 
:gasp: I feel quite normal now:lol2: Do you breed and show them?


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I feel quite normal now:lol2: Do you breed and show them?


Lol see problem is I have a husband who loves danes and can not say no, does not seem that many untill someone asks and i have to count them.
Some of the danes have had pups do not show as do not have the time, one of our pups is Dill who lives with ken
I gave up being normal


----------



## _jake_

izzey said:


> Roxy is lovely


 Thanks, same for your giant puppies!:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

izzey said:


> That is so true
> Have counted and there are 24 dogs have re named our house to mad house farm





Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I feel quite normal now:lol2: Do you breed and show them?


 
LOL yesh makes you seem normal hee hee :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

izzey said:


> That is so true
> Have counted and there are 24 dogs have re named our house to mad house farm


Hopefully you aren't within the jurisdiction of south holland distric council as the animal welfare officer there has decreed that nobody in the area should be allowed to keep more than 6 dogs. I know personally of 2 people who were told to either get rid of some of their dogs or be prosecuted. One of them rehomed several dogs (he is a championship exhibitor and judge) and the other immediately put their home on the market and moved out of the area.


----------



## Emmaj

izzey said:


> Lol see problem is I have a husband who loves danes and can not say no, does not seem that many untill someone asks and i have to count them.
> Some of the danes have had pups do not show as do not have the time, one of our pups is Dill who lives with ken
> I gave up being normal


 
awwwwwwwwwwww eeeeeeeeeeeeeee dill who lives with ken :flrt::flrt:

he is adorable hun 

and the bloodhounds :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Hopefully you aren't within the jurisdiction of south holland distric council as the animal welfare officer there has decreed that nobody in the area should be allowed to keep more than 6 dogs. I know personally of 2 people who were told to either get rid of some of their dogs or be prosecuted. One of them rehomed several dogs (he is a championship exhibitor and judge) and the other immediately put their home on the market and moved out of the area.


 
holland ?

she is in lincs isnt she?


----------



## _jake_

Emmaj said:


> holland ?
> 
> she is in lincs isnt she?


 Probably the area she lives in falls under the holland District Council in Lincs?


----------



## Emmaj

_jake_ said:


> Probably the area she lives in falls under the holland District Council in Lincs?


 
i thought the holland district council would have been in holland :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> LOL..............
> 
> a guy came in browsing an...........he told me his life story lol while browsing he had split from his mrs of 7 yrs with 2 kids an was now living in a caravan with his boa *they bogged off an left me with him*..............
> 
> the booooooooooobies i had a bearded dragon on my chest as someone had wanted to look at him...........monster bearded he is hooooooje lol and some teenage lads were eyeing up the beardie on my chest :lol2::lol2:


hey i just caught u and we didn't bog off lol. you seemed to be getting on so well that we went to work hard at other things :whistling2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

btw kevs sad that he has no friends emma so add him :lol2:


----------



## izzey

No we do not fall under them, but know someone that does and she had to rehome her dogs as she could not sell the house,


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> btw kevs sad that he has no friends emma so add him :lol2:


i have added him :lol2:


lol that guy scared me slightly............i heard his life story in 15 mins :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

izzey said:


> No we do not fall under them, but know someone that does and she had to rehome her dogs as she could not sell the house,


 
wow what a bummer


----------



## izzey

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww eeeeeeeeeeeeeee dill who lives with ken :flrt::flrt:
> 
> he is adorable hun
> 
> and the bloodhounds :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Have you met little Dill


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> i have added him :lol2:
> 
> 
> lol that guy scared me slightly............i heard his life story in 15 mins :gasp::lol2:


oh that was your scared face :gasp: i thought you had fallen in love with the idea of living with a strange man and a boa in a caravan :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Exotic Mad

oh i forgot to tell you we sold a terrapin yesterday to a really funny coupld who bought a snake ages ago. so they stay for half an hour discussing what they need and arguing over which colour things to get lol. then when they have tank, lighting, ornaments and everything else they could agrre on the guy asks me what water dish he will need for it :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

izzey said:


> Have you met little Dill


Not met him but seen lots of pics of him and heard lots about him from ken :flrt::flrt: i hope to meet him one day :flrt::flrt:



Exotic Mad said:


> oh that was your scared face :gasp: i thought you had fallen in love with the idea of living with a strange man and a boa in a caravan :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOOOOOOOOL no he had fallen in love with that idea not me :lol2::lol2: im happy in my house with my animals :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> oh i forgot to tell you we sold a terrapin yesterday to a really funny coupld who bought a snake ages ago. so they stay for half an hour discussing what they need and arguing over which colour things to get lol. then when they have tank, lighting, ornaments and everything else they could agrre on the guy asks me what water dish he will need for it :lol2:


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL a floating one :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

thats classic is that :2thumb:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL a floating one :whistling2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> thats classic is that :2thumb:


he realised what he'd said straight away but it still really made me giggle :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> he realised what he'd said straight away but it still really made me giggle :lol2:


Hmmm good job i wasnt there.............would have been more than giggling LOL 

so is that both terrapins gone now ?


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> Hmmm good job i wasnt there.............would have been more than giggling LOL
> 
> so is that both terrapins gone now ?


yes the other on ewent today so i needs some more. forgot to check that he'd managed to find the screw in uvb tube he was on about though lol


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> yes the other on ewent today so i needs some more. forgot to check that he'd managed to find the screw in uvb tube he was on about though lol


 
i cant see it being a screw in one i just dont see it lol maybes he thought that as you have to twist the tubes and push in to get them in the ends 

them terrapins were cute alot more social than the yellow bellieds were and came out the water more to chill on the ramp lol


----------



## Amalthea

Izzey!!!!!! I LOVE HARLIE DANES!!! My dream dog. One day *nods*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Izzey!!!!!! I LOVE HARLIE DANES!!! My dream dog. One day *nods*


 
good evening hun :2thumb:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> i cant see it being a screw in one i just dont see it lol maybes he thought that as you have to twist the tubes and push in to get them in the ends
> 
> them terrapins were cute alot more social than the yellow bellieds were and came out the water more to chill on the ramp lol


yes they were cuter looking too. gonnaorder them again i thinks.

i need some babies bunnies!!


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> yes they were cuter looking too. gonnaorder them again i thinks.
> 
> i need some babies bunnies!!


put an ad up for some hun 


yes i definately liked them ones 

what were they called lol i had problems saying their name lol something cooters or somat 

i know it rhymed with hooters :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> put an ad up for some hun
> 
> 
> yes i definately liked them ones
> 
> what were they called lol i had problems saying their name lol something cooters or somat
> 
> i know it rhymed with hooters :lol2::lol2:


you made me choke on my cheesecake then :lol2: you got me back for making you choke on your drink yesterday.

i put an ad up for small furries the other day and just got people from bloody cumbria and stuff. like i'm gonna travel to cumbria for a litter of rats lol. 

they are peninsular cooters hun


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> good evening hun :2thumb:


 
*lol* Hiya! *waves* Just got home from a party... Trying to get the figures down to send to the boss, but am easily distracted :whistling2:


----------



## halifaxreptiles

its official. emmaj has lost the plot :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> you made me choke on my cheesecake then :lol2: you got me back for making you choke on your drink yesterday.
> 
> i put an ad up for small furries the other day and just got people from bloody cumbria and stuff. like i'm gonna travel to cumbria for a litter of rats lol.
> 
> they are peninsular cooters hun


 
LOL see it rhymes with hooters i was right :2thumb::lol2:

yeah i gots ya back :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Hiya! *waves* Just got home from a party... Trying to get the figures down to send to the boss, but am easily distracted :whistling2:


 
hee hee nothing wrong with being easily distracted 

did you have a good party hun ?


----------



## Emmaj

halifaxreptiles said:


> its official. emmaj has lost the plot :whistling2:


 
Never had it to loose it :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It wasn't bad  The raffle coulda been better, but oh well. A bit irritated, cuz it wasn't my party (was covering for another party planner), so I don't get the sales (just the commission), but I NEED the sales this month!!!


----------



## halifaxreptiles

Thats a good point, but its ok ive called them and they will collect you in the morning put you somewhere safe lol


----------



## Emmaj

Kev ......Steph did you see the couirer today ?

someone has been prosecuted for neglecting bearded dragons they left them in a house while they were supposedly moving and ignored RSPCA requests to move them.........so they gained access to the house via her ex and ceased them 

she has been banned from keeping reptiles for 10 years.................and had to pay court fees


----------



## Exotic Mad

remember that tom with the hedgies and shaws jirds? well think he selling us some blue degus seen as you love degus so much emma :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

halifaxreptiles said:


> Thats a good point, but its ok ive called them and they will collect you in the morning put you somewhere safe lol


 
they always bring me back though :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> Kev ......Steph did you see the couirer today ?
> 
> someone has been prosecuted for neglecting bearded dragons they left them in a house while they were supposedly moving and ignored RSPCA requests to move them.........so they gained access to the house via her ex and ceased them
> 
> she has been banned from keeping reptiles for 10 years.................and had to pay court fees


bloody hell has it named them?? why dint they give em to us :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> remember that tom with the hedgies and shaws jirds? well think he selling us some blue degus seen as you love degus so much emma :whistling2:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO you better have a pure steel cage thats completely escape proof LOL


----------



## halifaxreptiles

Emmaj said:


> they always bring me back though :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


They wont have steph either grrrrrrr :whistling2: (waits for the slap)


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO you better have a pure steel cage thats completely escape proof LOL


don't worry i'll have words and threaten them. tell em theres a hooge snake on the loose thats favourite food is degu :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> bloody hell has it named them?? why dint they give em to us :devil:


 
yeah she has been named cant remember it though will save the paper and bring it in for you


----------



## Emmaj

halifaxreptiles said:


> They wont have steph either grrrrrrr :whistling2: (waits for the slap)





Exotic Mad said:


> don't worry i'll have words and threaten them. tell em theres a hooge snake on the loose thats favourite food is degu :lol2:


LOL 


stands other side to steph so kev gets both cheeks slapped :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

halifaxreptiles said:


> They wont have steph either grrrrrrr :whistling2: (waits for the slap)


:gasp: i'm erfectly sane thank you very much

(sits in the corner rocking and repeating ha ha hoo hoo hee hee)


----------



## Shell195

I am now the proud owner of a female Duprasi:flrt:


----------



## Exotic Mad

my PPPPPPPPPP button don't work properly now. guess it was one of the buttons sapphire chewed off. kev put em back on except the one that wasn't found and the one chewed too bad :bash:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> yeah she has been named cant remember it though will save the paper and bring it in for you


thanks hun will be interesting to see if its a customer


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> I am now the proud owner of a female Duprasi:flrt:


Lucky you are they as cute as they look


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Lucky you are they as cute as they look


They certainly are:flrt: Maybe in the future Bob and Kissi will make babies:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I am now the proud owner of a female Duprasi:flrt:


yay she gots there :flrt:



Exotic Mad said:


> my PPPPPPPPPP button don't work properly now. guess it was one of the buttons sapphire chewed off. kev put em back on except the one that wasn't found and the one chewed too bad :bash:


LOL dogs great aint they hee hee 



Exotic Mad said:


> thanks hun will be interesting to see if its a customer


aye no probs hun 


Shell195 said:


> They certainly are:flrt: Maybe in the future Bob and Kissi will make babies:flrt:


yesh babies would be sweet :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> yay she gots there :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL dogs great aint they hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> aye no probs hun
> 
> 
> yesh babies would be sweet :flrt::flrt:


did i hear you say you were really bored tomorrow and wanted to come move vivs and set up shelves and cages for the new little furry things??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can i just say.............im 15 stone im 15 stone! whoop whoop! im 15 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats 3stone 3lb gone whoop whoop whoop whoop!!!:lol2:
> 
> that is all


Well done Cat! :2thumb: 


Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell :gasp: I cant even run to the end of the road without feeling knackered :blush:


Me neither :lol2: 


izzey said:


> Some pics of the gang


Oh my! You've got some beautiful dogs there! :flrt:
image


_jake_ said:


> Heres my new kitty . Her names Roxy and is about 4months who I got from a rescue centre.
> Oops, how did Charlie get here? :whistling2:


Oh what a pretty calico cat! :flrt: Gorgeous rabbit too! :2thumb:


fenwoman said:


> Hopefully you aren't within the jurisdiction of south holland distric council as the animal welfare officer there has decreed that nobody in the area should be allowed to keep more than 6 dogs. I know personally of 2 people who were told to either get rid of some of their dogs or be prosecuted. One of them rehomed several dogs (he is a championship exhibitor and judge) and the other immediately put their home on the market and moved out of the area.


My God, what a bloody cheek! :bash:


_jake_ said:


> Thankyou . She is my first 'proper' pet, and she's soo much hard work and very loving all the same. Just not when you carrying a cuppa and she pounces on your back from the sofas


Haven't you heard the term "naughty tortie"??? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I am now the proud owner of a female Duprasi:flrt:


 
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!! Little Kissi-Bobs! :flrt:


----------



## Exotic Mad

off to bed now so text me instead lol. night all


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> did i hear you say you were really bored tomorrow and wanted to come move vivs and set up shelves and cages for the new little furry things??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 
did i say i was bored tomorrow :whistling2::gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> off to bed now so text me instead lol. night all


 
Okies hun i replyed to kev 

will have to see as im taking lew to see alice in wonderland 3d tomorrow so depends on the showing times an such


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I am now the proud owner of a female Duprasi:flrt:


congratulations!!! Course I'm not at all bothered about that sort of thing, couldn't care less really!! :whistling2:

Jen did you see my post about Angus this morning! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> congratulations!!! Course I'm not at all bothered about that sort of thing, couldn't care less really!! :whistling2:
> 
> Jen did you see my post about Angus this morning! :gasp:


:whistling2: do you not like cute fluffies eileen ???:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> congratulations!!! Course I'm not at all bothered about that sort of thing, couldn't care less really!! :whistling2:
> 
> Jen did you see my post about Angus this morning! :gasp:


 
I told you I could post you 2 pregnant hamsters:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I told you I could post you 2 pregnant hamsters:whistling2:


 
stick stamps on their heads :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> :whistling2: do you not like cute fluffies eileen ???:lol2:


Nah! Can't be doing with them to be honest! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Nah! Can't be doing with them to be honest! :whistling2:


 
hee hee i smell a fib there :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... Think I missed your Angus post, Eileen.

Congrats, Cat!!  Well done!!!


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone?


----------



## Shell195

Morning Selina I think everyone is still in bed:lol2:What have you got planned for today?


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Morning Selina I think everyone is still in bed:lol2:What have you got planned for today?


Nothing lol You?

Cant wait until i can take dog out as shes doing my head in lol


----------



## feorag

I'm here! Just been watching the footage of the Orca and that girl at Seaworld :sad: It's obvious from that footage that it was more play than attack, sadly.

I've got a load of washing in cos it's a lovely sunny day so I'm going to get the boy's cage outside and give it a good old scrubbing and hosing down while the weather is good for it to dry outside.

Then I'm going to finish packaging up my jewellery - forgot to ask Shell did you like the earring cards I made? I've made up some to put in the ziplock bags for the bracelets and my necklaces. I'm not sure about boxes you see, because it is after all only costume jewellery, not silver. 

I know they are nicely presented when they are in boxes, but I haven't been able to find the large square necklaces boxes at less than £1 each and that £1 might make some decide not to buy it cos they don't need a fancy box and just want a cheap necklace?


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Nothing lol You?
> 
> Cant wait until i can take dog out as shes doing my head in lol


 

Nothing much, I may throw some dogs in the car and take them to the country park 
Puppies are to cute to be annoying:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Nothing much, I may throw some dogs in the car and take them to the country park
> Puppies are to cute to be annoying:flrt:


Shes currently lying on Ewans lap in his playpen while Ewan demolishes a box lol.

Got her to do a wee on paper earlier im so happy with myself.


----------



## izzey

Morning all I have mucked out the horses and cleaned the litter trays, just waiting for my grand daughter to go to sleep then off to clean the aviarys


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Morning all I have mucked out the horses and cleaned the litter trays, just waiting for my grand daughter to go to sleep then off to clean the aviarys


 
What birds do you have?


----------



## selina20

izzey said:


> Morning all I have mucked out the horses and cleaned the litter trays, just waiting for my grand daughter to go to sleep then off to clean the aviarys


Im so glad my horse is at stud so i dont have to do that lol. She is gross


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Im so glad my horse is at stud so i dont have to do that lol. She is gross


 
My friend has 2 horses a fell cross Hanovarian mare and a TB mare, one is immaculate and the other one makes her stable look like its been burgled:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> My friend has 2 horses a fell cross Hanovarian mare and a TB mare, one is immaculate and the other one makes her stable look like its been burgled:lol2:


My mare has these rare worms that she has to go to newbury for as the vets cant treat them. They dont make her ill or anything but they put me off stir fry for a very long time. Also summer pooh is gross. Oh well ill have 2 2 clean out in the summer as i will have her baby too :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> My mare has these rare worms that she has to go to newbury for as the vets cant treat them. They dont make her ill or anything but they put me off stir fry for a very long time. Also summer pooh is gross. Oh well ill have 2 2 clean out in the summer as i will have her baby too :flrt:


 
Eeeeeeeee what are they? Having a foal will make it all worth while:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Eeeeeeeee what are they? Having a foal will make it all worth while:flrt:


No one knows they clear up but come back when she comes into season. None of our other horses get them. The vets are very puzzled. They think that when she was a foal she had worms but was never treated and now they have mutated :S


----------



## Shell195

Evening people:2thumb:
Selina those worms sound horrid:bash:

Ive just been having Duprasi cuddles:flrt:


----------



## izzey

Evening all I am jut trying to get this child to bed
Shell I have all sorts of birds from finches to macaws


----------



## Exotic Mad

evening all. i have some blue degus :flrt: i'm not keen on the normal brown ones but these are sooo cute


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> evening all. i have some blue degus :flrt: i'm not keen on the normal brown ones but these are sooo cute


 
Love all Degus, its the way they warble to each other:flrt:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> Love all Degus, its the way they warble to each other:flrt:


ooh these haven't made any noise yet


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> ooh these haven't made any noise yet


 
YouTube - Degu noises


----------



## Exotic Mad

ooh if i oke em will they make that noise :lol2: or do i have to actually be patient and wait :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> ooh if i oke em will they make that noise :lol2: or do i have to actually be patient and wait :blush:


 
I think you will just have to wait:lol2: Have you sent Emma off to live with a man and his Boa in a caravan by any chance?


----------



## temerist

hello again ladies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Exotic Mad

grrrrr my p don't work very well after one of my darling dogs decided nicking my keys off my keyboard was a good idea :devil:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hello again ladies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
*Squeals in excitement (our leader is back):whistling2:

Where have you been stranger:lol2:


----------



## temerist

my daughter banned me from doing anything for a few days lol we have been "spring cleaning" and having a sort out :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> I think you will just have to wait:lol2: Have you sent Emma off to live with a man and his Boa in a caravan by any chance?


damn i shouldve nicked her rfuk password so noone realised :lol2:

she's been with lewis to see alice and wonderland in 3d with lew


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> damn i shouldve nicked her rfuk password so noone realised :lol2:
> 
> she's been with lewis to see alice and wonderland in 3d with lew


That is your excuse and you are sticking to it:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> my daughter banned me from doing anything for a few days lol we have been "spring cleaning" and having a sort out :lol2:


 
Good, Im glad she is there to sort you out:no1:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> That is your excuse and you are sticking to it:lol2:


can you imagine emma and boa man snuggled up in his caravan with all the huskies, skunks and cats curled up with them :lol2: i think she'd be better off moving him in with her


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> can you imagine emma and boa man snuggled up in his caravan with all the huskies, skunks and cats curled up with them :lol2: i think she'd be better off moving him in with her


 
:lol2: She will go mad when she sees we are trying to match make


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> can you imagine emma and boa man snuggled up in his caravan with all the huskies, skunks and cats curled up with them :lol2: i think she'd be better off moving him in with her


 
I think NOT :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


The film was fanbloomintastic :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> I think NOT :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> The film was fanbloomintastic :2thumb::no1:


 
Haha I knew you would say that:lol2:

I want to see it too:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Haha I knew you would say that:lol2:
> 
> I want to see it too:bash:


 
its brilliant shell lol i ducked a few times ha ha 1st time i have ever seen anything in 3d ha ha 

i have to say i do not fancy jonny depp but...............the characters he plays are like mmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble::lol2:

im such a weirdo :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> its brilliant shell lol i ducked a few times ha ha 1st time i have ever seen anything in 3d ha ha
> 
> i have to say i do not fancy jonny depp but...............the characters he plays are like mmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble::lol2:
> 
> im such a weirdo :lol2:


see you need a man! boa man? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> its brilliant shell lol i ducked a few times ha ha 1st time i have ever seen anything in 3d ha ha
> 
> i have to say i do not fancy jonny depp but...............the characters he plays are like mmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble::lol2:
> 
> *im such a weirdo* :lol2:


 
I know this already:whistling2:

I love 3D films:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> see you need a man! boa man? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
NOOOOOOO thankies very muchly :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I know this already:whistling2:
> 
> I love 3D films:no1:


hee hee me too now and will deffo see more :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> its brilliant shell lol i ducked a few times ha ha 1st time i have ever seen anything in 3d ha ha
> 
> i have to say i do not fancy jonny depp but...............the characters he plays are like mmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble::lol2:
> 
> *im such a weirdo* :lol2:


you needed to pay to watch a film in 3D to work this out???:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> you needed to pay to watch a film in 3D to work this out???:lol2:


Noooooo 

lew asked to go see it we dont often get out so i thought sod it will take him as a treat 

im soooooo glad i did it was fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> Noooooo
> 
> lew asked to go see it we dont often get out so i thought sod it will take him as a treat
> 
> im soooooo glad i did it was fantastic :2thumb:


its ok i've defintaly already told you your a weirdo :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> its ok i've defintaly already told you your a weirdo :whistling2:


 
LOL oddly enough a few people have :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> LOL oddly enough a few people have :lol2:


i wonder why that is :hmm:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> i wonder why that is :hmm:


 
well i guess they all cant be wrong :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> well i guess they all cant be wrong :lol2:


oh i don't know some people say i'm weird and i'm the most normal erson i know :whistling2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

i need a P lol


----------



## Shell195

Ive got the hiccups, hic


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> oh i don't know some people say i'm weird and i'm the most normal erson i know :whistling2:


yeah i agree with you im the same :gasp:LOL




Exotic Mad said:


> i need a P lol


 
a P as in weeeeeeee or a new P on your laptop lol


----------



## Emmaj

shell195 said:


> ive got the hiccups, hic


 

boo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> boo!!!!!!!!!


 

Aaaaaaargggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *hic*


That didnt work*:bash:*


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Aaaaaaargggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *hic*
> 
> 
> That didnt work*:bash:*


sowwie i did try


----------



## ashley

Evening! Hope everyones had a good weekend!

Took me ages to catch up on all the pages! Away to do litter trays then have a shower then bed, back to work tomorrow :whip:



Emmaj said:


> its brilliant shell lol i ducked a few times ha ha 1st time i have ever seen anything in 3d ha ha
> 
> i have to say i do not fancy jonny depp but...............the characters he plays are like mmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble::lol2:
> 
> im such a weirdo :lol2:


Me too! I love him in Sweeney Todd! And Jack Sparrow :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: but when you see a pic of him looking 'normal' he isn't really anything special! So glad I'm not the only one! :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> yeah i agree with you im the same :gasp:LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a P as in weeeeeeee or a new P on your laptop lol


well i meant on my laptop but now you mention it :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Evening! Hope everyones had a good weekend!
> 
> Took me ages to catch up on all the pages! Away to do litter trays then have a shower then bed, back to work tomorrow :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I love him in Sweeney Todd! And Jack Sparrow :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: but when you see a pic of him looking 'normal' he isn't really anything special! So glad I'm not the only one! :lol2:


hee hee yeah im the same he is sexy as hell in character just so bland looking as normal :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> well i meant on my laptop but now you mention it :lol2:


hee hee hee weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> hee hee hee weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


right i is off so text me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> right i is off so text me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
*stands to attention.......salutes...........and shouts*

Yes sir!!

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im tired tonight and Im going to have an early ..........ish night:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im tired tonight nad Im going to have an early ..........ish night:lol2:


lol good luck on that one :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I was gonna write something but Ive forgotten what:blush:


ETA Ive just remembered, I never got to sleep until 4.30 this morning


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I was gonna write something but Ive forgotten what:blush:
> 
> 
> ETA Ive just remembered, I never got to sleep until 4.30 this morning


bloomin eck how comes ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> bloomin eck how comes ?


 


The dogs were unsettled due to going to bed twice in a night, then they took up most of the bed even though I was the only human in it.Then I had restless legs and aching arms:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> The dogs were unsettled due to going to bed twice in a night, then they took up most of the bed even though I was the only human in it.Then I had restless legs and aching arms:bash::bash::bash:


 awwwwwwwww hun 

well i woke up with my ear pouring with blood early hours lol

angel pierced my ears again for me ..............skunks have a thing for ears an everything is hightened with her at mo :gasp: she wont be sleeping in bed with me for a while lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwww hun
> 
> well i woke up with my ear pouring with blood early hours lol
> 
> angel pierced my ears again for me ..............skunks have a thing for ears an everything is hightened with her at mo :gasp: she wont be sleeping in bed with me for a while lol


Shes no teddy bear then:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Shes no teddy bear then:lol2:


not when she is digging my ears to try get at wax an biting them no :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> not when she is digging my ears to try get at wax an biting them no :lol2:


Nice habits they have then:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Nice habits they have then:gasp:


 
yups lol 

it didnt hurt at the time lol just bled like hell is a wee bit sore now though :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Sophie has just told me that she never went out last night as it didnt seem right leaving me in the house on my own:bash: Chris said something similar the other night. At this rate they will be getting me a carer :gasp::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Sophie has just told me that she never went out last night as it didnt seem right leaving me in the house on my own:bash: Chris said something similar the other night. At this rate they will be getting me a carer :gasp::bash::bash::bash:


 
awwwwwwwww lol bless them they loves their mumma :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Hey All,:2thumb:

How's everyone??? Just managed to catch up on everyone's news.

Shell - you got your Duprasi girl then, exciting stuff. How has she settled in?? Are you not gonna go back and buy that lovely hammie you saw??? Ahhh go on Shell, you know you want to!!! One little hammie won't take up too much space!!!:lol2:

Jake - I love your new kitty, lovely colours.: victory:

Izzy - Your dogs are just gorgeous.:gasp::flrt::flrt: And such a variety of breeds too?? Love them all. How do they all get on, by the looks of things very well, a big family pack??:2thumb:

Emma - hows the ear doing, lol??? Sounds a bit sore?? Shoulder too??

Jules


----------



## Brat

Seeing as it was nice and sunny today, myself and my other half spent a couple of hours in the garden doing some gardening. Decided today was a good day to start adjusting two of the cats to going outside. They are 2 in April and May and being a massive scaredy cat I've always kept them inside. Have been meaning to try letting them have a little go outside since November but keep putting it off as it frightens me to death! Anyway, at first I let Rex out then Baby sat at the kitchen door so I let him out too. Muta thought it was brilliant (He's been an outdoor cats for a year now - He's 2 and a half.) and looked as though he was showing them round 'his' garden! 

Anyway, after about half an hour of Rex taking a few steps on the patio then going back to the kitchen door he finally got some courage to venture further down the garden into the trees and bushes. Baby loved it, he was rolling on anything he could find making it 'his' lol. He went behind the huge conifers which have chicken wire at the bottom and couldn't work out how to get back through so sat there meowing until I rescued him and showed him the right way.. Very cute!

After about half an hour of keeping an eye on them, I started pruning back a bush.. Looked back over and all 3 of the cats were on top of the garage!! Little buggers. But they've loved it anyway and Baby has been meowing loudly at me everytime I talk to him since they went out and sitting at the back door ready to be an outdoor cat again.

I'm still scared they'll get lost or something but judging by the way they kept going in and out of the house (I left the door open), Im certain they'll come back for Mommy's cuddles. I rewarded them when they came in for the day with some treats.

Muta only goes outside approx 2-3 times per day for about half hour each time and never after dark, so litter trays are still used but I'll be glad to be able to open windows and leave the door open this summer if my two continue to enjoy the garden as much as they seemed. Same time tomorrow once we've been to fetch some stuff from the garden centre


----------



## selina20

Heya everyone. How are you today????? I advertised 2 of our horses yesterday and feeling a bit low


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Hey All,:2thumb:
> 
> How's everyone??? Just managed to catch up on everyone's news.
> 
> Shell - you got your Duprasi girl then, exciting stuff. How has she settled in?? Are you not gonna go back and buy that lovely hammie you saw??? Ahhh go on Shell, you know you want to!!! One little hammie won't take up too much space!!!:lol2:
> 
> Jules


 

Ermmmmmmmmm, nope, no new hamsters for me as I have enough pets at the minute.
MyDuprasi girl has really settled in and is really cute:flrt:





Brat said:


> Seeing as it was nice and sunny today, myself and my other half spent a couple of hours in the garden doing some gardening. Decided today was a good day to start adjusting two of the cats to going outside. They are 2 in April and May and being a massive scaredy cat I've always kept them inside. Have been meaning to try letting them have a little go outside since November but keep putting it off as it frightens me to death! Anyway, at first I let Rex out then Baby sat at the kitchen door so I let him out too. Muta thought it was brilliant (He's been an outdoor cats for a year now - He's 2 and a half.) and looked as though he was showing them round 'his' garden!
> 
> Anyway, after about half an hour of Rex taking a few steps on the patio then going back to the kitchen door he finally got some courage to venture further down the garden into the trees and bushes. Baby loved it, he was rolling on anything he could find making it 'his' lol. He went behind the huge conifers which have chicken wire at the bottom and couldn't work out how to get back through so sat there meowing until I rescued him and showed him the right way.. Very cute!
> 
> After about half an hour of keeping an eye on them, I started pruning back a bush.. Looked back over and all 3 of the cats were on top of the garage!! Little buggers. But they've loved it anyway and Baby has been meowing loudly at me everytime I talk to him since they went out and sitting at the back door ready to be an outdoor cat again.
> 
> I'm still scared they'll get lost or something but judging by the way they kept going in and out of the house (I left the door open), Im certain they'll come back for Mommy's cuddles. I rewarded them when they came in for the day with some treats.
> 
> Muta only goes outside approx 2-3 times per day for about half hour each time and never after dark, so litter trays are still used but I'll be glad to be able to open windows and leave the door open this summer if my two continue to enjoy the garden as much as they seemed. Same time tomorrow once we've been to fetch some stuff from the garden centre


 
Im sure they will be fine and it sounds like they are loving their new found freedom:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

To be honest Brat, any of them getting lost would be the last thing that would worry me. Cats are pretty clever at leaving a trail to get them back to where they live. It's the other dangers that would worry me.

Well It's a lovely day here today and I feel like cr*p! My throat went again yesterday morning and by tea-time I could barely swallow and had no energy at all! So I'm a bit ssiped off! :sad:

Today I've got to sort through a load of stuff and get birthday presents wrapped. *Everyone* in my family was born in March or April - it's a horrendous time of year for me!


----------



## Shell195

Talk about being a sunseeker. Heres a photo of Mindy who has been following the sun round all morning.I came back into the living room to find this:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Lol my puppy is chasing the sun too.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: There we go again Shell, cross posting as usual. I got such a fright when my post went up cos I saw Mindy and thought ":gasp: I never posted a dog photo WTF did that come from?" :lol2:

She's certainly soaking up that heat!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen. 
Mindy started off on the bottom stair and has worked her way round catching the rays, it will be interesting to see where she ends up next.
Its bitterly cold here and the hosepipe is frozen solid, I threw a couple of buckets of water over the flags and that has frozen solid so I can understand why Mindy doesnt want to lie outside.

I hope you feel better soon as its not funny having a really sore throat 

Selina, wait until shes catching the sun by sitting on tables too :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen.
> Mindy started off on the bottom stair and has worked her way round catching the rays, it will be interesting to see where she ends up next.
> Its bitterly cold here and the hosepipe is frozen solid, I threw a couple of buckets of water over the flags and that has frozen solid so I can understand why Mindy doesnt want to lie outside.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon as its not funny having a really sore throat
> 
> Selina, wait until shes catching the sun by sitting on tables too :lol2:


She keeps lying in my babies playpen.


----------



## temerist

morning everyone, just booked my holiday cant wait lol Rubys papillon had her pups and OMG they are so small and sooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> morning everyone, just booked my holiday cant wait lol Rubys papillon had her pups and OMG they are so small and sooooo cute:flrt:


 
Aww I bet they are tiny furry caterpillars:flrt:

Where are you going on holiday?


----------



## temerist

2 weeks in sharm el sheikh


----------



## selina20

I wish i was going on holiday but my mare is due to foal in june.


----------



## sundia

Hi all 

how is everyone?

I have been poorly all weekend and i had a 7 hour music rehearsal yesterday that was very tiring...

Still hacked off about my charger but on a brighter note... Hiro is fully paper trained and will be now moving on to out door training... he also knows 'sit' and will sit on first command. He is also learning 'paw' which he is starting to understand... will be putting him on the puppy course at the vets hopefully sometime this week so we can start puppy training and socialising classes


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> Hi all
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> I have been poorly all weekend and i had a 7 hour music rehearsal yesterday that was very tiring...
> 
> Still hacked off about my charger but on a brighter note... Hiro is fully paper trained and will be now moving on to out door training... he also knows 'sit' and will sit on first command. He is also learning 'paw' which he is starting to understand... will be putting him on the puppy course at the vets hopefully sometime this week so we can start puppy training and socialising classes


My pup just dont get newspaper lol. Shes chewed my babies toys 2. Roll on friday when i can take her out.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> 2 weeks in sharm el sheikh


 
Egypt ( I only know this as Ive just googled it:lol2 Very nice, I hope you have a well deserved break and dont forget your wenches sticks of rock:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Egypt ( I only know this as Ive just googled it:lol2 Very nice, I hope you have a well deserved break and dont forget your wenches sticks of rock:lol2:


I want literally a piece of rock with me being a geologist an all.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> I want literally a piece of rock with me being a geologist an all.


 
:gasp: I didnt know you were a geologist, have you been on any digs?


----------



## feorag

Ian - I'm so jealous! Not particularly about where you're going, just that you *are* going. We've had to cancel our annual holiday cos of this daft dog! :roll:

You have to post piccies of the wee Paps - bless! :flrt:

It's definitely not that cold here, Shell, although there was a white frost on Barry's car at 3:00 this morning when I looked out the window.

Throat isn't quite as bad today, but I keep breaking out in a sweat and my temp is up slightly, so there's definitely something not quite right. I guess I've just been overdoing it slightly and need to have a few days chillin' - as if!! :lol2:

Ooh a foalie in June, Selina I'm well jealous! Can't wait to see piccies of her. I didn't know you were a geologist either! :gasp:

And Sundia, sorry you've not been well over the weekend - I sympathise greatly!


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I didnt know you were a geologist, have you been on any digs?





feorag said:


> Ooh a foalie in June, Selina I'm well jealous! Can't wait to see piccies of her. I didn't know you were a geologist either! :gasp:
> 
> !


Iv been to Italy to watch volcanoes erupt, Iceland to see the glaciers, Spain twice to look at some very interesting stuff including gold mining and all over the UK. Im in my 3rd year at uni but took a year out to have Ewan. I go back in October. Been studying for 8 years now.

The foal will be stunning. My mare is a welsh section D dun and the stallion is a cremello arab :flrt:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Egypt ( I only know this as Ive just googled it:lol2 Very nice, I hope you have a well deserved break and dont forget your wenches sticks of rock:lol2:


going egypt not bournmouth lol not sure they have stick of rock there, but i will send a post card lol and get pressies lol



selina20 said:


> I want literally a piece of rock with me being a geologist an all.


ill hack a bit of rock off a pyramid for you if i end up travelling to cairo, deffinatly going to luxor though as i wish to see the sphynx



feorag said:


> Ian - I'm so jealous! Not particularly about where you're going, just that you *are* going. We've had to cancel our annual holiday cos of this daft dog! :roll:
> 
> You have to post piccies of the wee Paps - bless! :flrt:
> 
> It's definitely not that cold here, Shell, although there was a white frost on Barry's car at 3:00 this morning when I looked out the window.
> 
> Throat isn't quite as bad today, but I keep breaking out in a sweat and my temp is up slightly, so there's definitely something not quite right. I guess I've just been overdoing it slightly and need to have a few days chillin' - as if!! :lol2:
> 
> Ooh a foalie in June, Selina I'm well jealous! Can't wait to see piccies of her. I didn't know you were a geologist either! :gasp:
> 
> And Sundia, sorry you've not been well over the weekend - I sympathise greatly!


go on holiday eileen, skye can come and spend the week with me lol


----------



## selina20

I would love to go to egypt but 1 of my ex boyfriends got blown up in that hotel attack.


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Iv been to Italy to watch volcanoes erupt, Iceland to see the glaciers, Spain twice to look at some very interesting stuff including gold mining and all over the UK. Im in my 3rd year at uni but took a year out to have Ewan. I go back in October. Been studying for 8 years now.
> 
> The foal will be stunning. My mare is a welsh section D dun and the stallion is a cremello arab :flrt:


You are so lucky! I'd be interested in the volcanos and glaciers, not so much the Spanish bit!

The foal does sound incredibly promising. The couple who have the Glieniant Welsh Stud have one of my Somalis :2thumb:



temerist said:


> go on holiday eileen, skye can come and spend the week with me lol


I wish! :flrt: But no way would Barry agree to that! He has a 'thing' about kennels and catteries and simply will not entertain them!

I must admit I do like having my animals on holiday with me - it feels a bit odd being away for more than a couple of nights without the tribe surrounding us! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> going egypt not bournmouth lol not sure they have stick of rock there, but i will send a post card lol and get pressies lol
> 
> 
> *Well thats rubbish, spoilsport:lol2: Its that long since I went on holiday Ive forgotten what its like:devil: In that case I will have a camel and a donkey*
> 
> 
> 
> ill hack a bit of rock off a pyramid for you if i end up travelling to cairo, deffinatly going to luxor though as i wish to see the sphynx
> 
> 
> *Can you kidnap it*:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> go on holiday eileen, skye can come and spend the week with me lol


 
*How do you fancy having my lot*:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> You are so lucky! I'd be interested in the volcanos and glaciers, not so much the Spanish bit!
> 
> The foal does sound incredibly promising. The couple who have the Glieniant Welsh Stud have one of my Somalis :2thumb:
> 
> I wish! :flrt: But no way would Barry agree to that! He has a 'thing' about kennels and catteries and simply will not entertain them!
> 
> I must admit I do like having my animals on holiday with me - it feels a bit odd being away for more than a couple of nights without the tribe surrounding us! :lol2:



Lol the spanish bit was pretty boring but i was in hospital for some of it as i fell down a cliff.

We did a tour of the aolian islands in Italy. Stromboli erupts every 20 mins so we took a walk up there at night and sat and watched it erupt and light up the night sky.

I love welshies they are my favourite breed. My mare is an angel and has nagged me for a foal for the past 5 years lol


----------



## 1949_sam

Sorry to butt in, but as you are all cats lovers like me i don't think you'll mind.

My friend wants to know what breed of cat this is, she asked me but I have know idea? Photo's are bad as she looks more brown but she's blue....
























She thinks it's a Chartreux as she looks like the one below as her eyes are very alike...








Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You are so lucky! I'd be interested in the volcanos and glaciers, not so much the Spanish bit!
> 
> The foal does sound incredibly promising. The couple who have the Glieniant Welsh Stud have one of my Somalis :2thumb:
> 
> I wish! :flrt: But no way would Barry agree to that! He has a 'thing' about kennels and catteries and simply will not entertain them!
> 
> I must admit I do like having my animals on holiday with me - it feels a bit odd being away for more than a couple of nights without the tribe surrounding us! :lol2:


 
I have a solution Eileen, send Barry to Ian`s and you and the animals go on holiday:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

1949_sam said:


> My friend wants to know what breed of cat this is, she asked me but I have know idea? Photo's are bad as she looks more brown but she's blue....
> image
> image
> image
> She thinks it's a Chartreux as she looks like the one below as her eyes are very alike...
> image
> Thanks :2thumb:


Well colour and size wise she could be either an oriental blue a British Blue or a Russian Blue, however, Russians and Orientals should have green eyes and hers are obviously amber, but she doesn't look chunky enough to be a British Blue, unless of course she's still a youngster? Chartreux are still very rare in this country.

Is she a pedigree? Because she could be a cross of any of the first 3 breeds.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I have a solution Eileen, send Barry to Ian`s and you and the animals go on holiday:whistling2:


I'd have to send Barry and Skye though, or Barry and the cats, because it's the dog and cats travelling in the car together that is the reason why we've cancelled the holiday.


----------



## Shell195

1949_sam said:


> Sorry to butt in, but as you are all cats lovers like me i don't think you'll mind.
> 
> My friend wants to know what breed of cat this is, she asked me but I have know idea? Photo's are bad as she looks more brown but she's blue....
> image
> image
> image
> She thinks it's a Chartreux as she looks like the one below as her eyes are very alike...
> image
> Thanks :2thumb:


 
I would say the cat is a good old Blue moggy(I have one too):flrt:The body isnt cobby enough or the fur plush enough to be a Chartreux or British and not Oriental enough to be anything else.Very pretty cat though. On one of the photos she looks as if she has cat flu

Heres my Blue mog, Sasha "The evil one":flrt:


----------



## 1949_sam

feorag said:


> Well colour and size wise she could be either an oriental blue a British Blue or a Russian Blue, however, Russians and Orientals should have green eyes and hers are obviously amber, but she doesn't look chunky enough to be a British Blue, unless of course she's still a youngster? Chartreux are still very rare in this country.
> 
> Is she a pedigree? Because she could be a cross of any of the first 3 breeds.


She's only about 16 weeks old give or take a little so still a baby & no she got nothing with her as she got her from battersea & they have no history only that she came from another centre as someone dropped them off claiming to have found mum in there garden shed with her babies, all they told her was mum died most were hand raised as most never made it.


----------



## 1949_sam

Shell195 said:


> I would say the cat is a good old Blue moggy(I have one too):flrt:The body isnt cobby enough or the fur plush enough to be a Chartreux or British and not Oriental enough to be anything else.Very pretty cat though. On one of the photos she looks as if she has cat flu
> 
> Heres my Blue mog, Sasha "The evil one":flrt:
> image


Aww Sasha is gorgeous :mf_dribble: she's taken her vets & all is well, even they didn't know what she is :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My eldest son has just rang me to tell me he got rushed to hospital last night with a racing heart and breathing difficulty. They discharged him at 3.30 am and he walked back from Southport which took him 3 1/2 hours. Stupid boy didnt bother to ring me as he knew I would worry. If he had bothered to ring me I would have picked him up:whip:
They couldnt find anything really wrong with him and said the panic of him worrying had made his heart race. He has a doctors appointment for tonight as he still feels strange.
They have told him not to take any stimulants such as caffeine until they have found out why this is happening


----------



## Shell195

1949_sam said:


> Aww Sasha is gorgeous :mf_dribble: she's taken her vets & all is well, even they didn't know what she is :lol2:


Sasha was a 5 month old kitten that was taken into our rescue a few years ago on bonfire night. We could never work out if she was feral or just very frightened but was unhomable as she kept attacking anyone who tried to get near her. We had 2 options pts or I take her home, which I did of course. My dogs are terrified of her:lol2:


----------



## feorag

1949_sam said:


> She's only about 16 weeks old give or take a little so still a baby & no she got nothing with her as she got her from battersea & they have no history only that she came from another centre as someone dropped them off claiming to have found mum in there garden shed with her babies, all they told her was mum died most were hand raised as most never made it.


In that event there's no way she will be a Chartreux.

Cats' eye colours are either shades of green, shades of amber or blue and lots of moggies will have eyes the same colour as hers, sadly it doesn't make them a pedigree.

However, whatever mix she is (and there may be a pedigree behind her somewhere) she is a very pretty cat and a very pretty shade of blue!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My eldest son has just rang me to tell me he got rushed to hospital last night with a racing heart and breathing difficulty. They discharged him at 3.30 am and he walked back from Southport which took him 3 1/2 hours. Stupid boy didnt bother to ring me as he knew I would worry. If he had bothered to ring me I would have picked him up:whip:
> They couldnt find anything really wrong with him and said the panic of him worrying had made his heart race. He has a doctors appointment for tonight as he still feels strange.
> They have told him not to take any stimulants such as caffeine until they have found out why this is happening


:gasp: Shell!! That's alarming in the extreme!! How did he walk 3 1/2 hours home and why did they let him? 

I don't know *shakes head* - why do our adult children decide to be bloody nuisances in some ways and then, when they should be, decide to be independent???? :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Shell!! That's alarming in the extreme!! How did he walk 3 1/2 hours home and why did they let him?
> 
> I don't know *shakes head* - why do our adult children decide to be bloody nuisances in some ways and then, when they should be, decide to be independent???? :bash:


 
I cant believe he never rang me as he rings me for stupid requests such as shopping and lifts to places:bash: I cant believe they let him walk home either:bash:
All he said to me was" I knew you would worry":bash:


----------



## feorag

And of course being told now that he did it, means you won't worry about him at all, doesn't it! :bash: :bash:


----------



## feorag

I've just had an e-mail from Kim to say that we have lost Star, our barn owl.

She was over-wintering in an enclosure in our wildlife section (where the public don't go) so that she could get lots of flying exercise. She must have been flying and landed next to the side of the enclosure and the fox in the next enclosure managed to grab her through the mesh. :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> 2 weeks in sharm el sheikh


 Ahhh I bet you have signed up for that course I heard about . Run by Sheikh Yabootee called 'How to succeed in keeping a harem, yet not get henpecked by them all'.
I hope you get to learn some tips.:lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Ahhh I bet you have signed up for that course I heard about . Run by Sheikh Yabootee called 'How to succeed in keeping a harem, yet not get henpecked by them all'.
> I hope you get to learn some tips.:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> going egypt not bournmouth lol not sure they have stick of rock there, but i will send a post card lol and get pressies lol
> 
> 
> 
> ill hack a bit of rock off a pyramid for you if i end up travelling to cairo, deffinatly going to luxor though as i wish to see the sphynx
> 
> 
> 
> go on holiday eileen, skye can come and spend the week with me lol


Will you please bring me a sphynx home with you? I so wants a sphynx.



feorag said:


> Well colour and size wise she could be either an oriental blue a British Blue or a Russian Blue, however, Russians and Orientals should have green eyes and hers are obviously amber, but she doesn't look chunky enough to be a British Blue, unless of course she's still a youngster? Chartreux are still very rare in this country.
> 
> Is she a pedigree? Because she could be a cross of any of the first 3 breeds.


Why is it that everyone with a nice blue moggy cat immediately thinks they have summat special?:lol2:
Of course I have 2 semi long blue cats (from the plain black cat the RSPCA wanted to kill) They must be rare hehe.



Shell195 said:


> I would say the cat is a good old Blue moggy(I have one too):flrt:The body isnt cobby enough or the fur plush enough to be a Chartreux or British and not Oriental enough to be anything else.Very pretty cat though. On one of the photos she looks as if she has cat flu
> 
> Heres my Blue mog, Sasha "The evil one":flrt:
> image


 pwetty puss-me-catch



Shell195 said:


> My eldest son has just rang me to tell me he got rushed to hospital last night with a racing heart and breathing difficulty. They discharged him at 3.30 am and he walked back from Southport which took him 3 1/2 hours. Stupid boy didnt bother to ring me as he knew I would worry. If he had bothered to ring me I would have picked him up:whip:
> They couldnt find anything really wrong with him and said the panic of him worrying had made his heart race. He has a doctors appointment for tonight as he still feels strange.
> They have told him not to take any stimulants such as caffeine until they have found out why this is happening


OMG:gasp: is he ok? Why did they let him walk home ? Why did he walk home? Could he have had a panic attack? They are bleddy scarey.



feorag said:


> I've just had an e-mail from Kim to say that we have lost Star, our barn owl.
> 
> She was over-wintering in an enclosure in our wildlife section (where the public don't go) so that she could get lots of flying exercise. She must have been flying and landed next to the side of the enclosure and the fox in the next enclosure managed to grab her through the mesh. :gasp:


oh what a pity.I'm really surprised they don't have double wired pen sections though. All my aviaries are double wired and my friend's rescue kennels are all double wired. It's the safest way. Poor owl.


----------



## feorag

Well, far be it for me to criticise, but I do occasionally find myself biting my tongue, when everything is put down to bad luck, whereas I often see bad management!


----------



## 1949_sam

Shell195 said:


> My eldest son has just rang me to tell me he got rushed to hospital last night with a racing heart and breathing difficulty. They discharged him at 3.30 am and he walked back from Southport which took him 3 1/2 hours. Stupid boy didnt bother to ring me as he knew I would worry. If he had bothered to ring me I would have picked him up:whip:
> They couldnt find anything really wrong with him and said the panic of him worrying had made his heart race. He has a doctors appointment for tonight as he still feels strange.
> They have told him not to take any stimulants such as caffeine until they have found out why this is happening


OMG :gasp: I hope your son's ok x hugs x



Shell195 said:


> Sasha was a 5 month old kitten that was taken into our rescue a few years ago on bonfire night. We could never work out if she was feral or just very frightened but was unhomable as she kept attacking anyone who tried to get near her. We had 2 options pts or I take her home, which I did of course. My dogs are terrified of her:lol2:


:lol2: I remember as a child my mum found a wild cat, it was not happy that she tried to help it as it went vets & had a broken leg, know one came forward & they were going to pts so she wanted it so kept it & I am glad you did keep yours as she's gorgeous :mf_dribble:



feorag said:


> In that event there's no way she will be a Chartreux.
> 
> Cats' eye colours are either shades of green, shades of amber or blue and lots of moggies will have eyes the same colour as hers, sadly it doesn't make them a pedigree.
> 
> However, whatever mix she is (and there may be a pedigree behind her somewhere) she is a very pretty cat and a very pretty shade of blue!


Thanks hunni, my friend didn't think for one min she was a pedigree as she just wanted a breed name to put to her pretty face & said a pain blue moggie sounds great to her :flrt:


----------



## sundia

MY GRANDPA FIXED MY LAPTOP CHARGER!!! WOOO HOOOO!!! 

im so pleased... its saved me 60 quid!!!


----------



## Brat

1949_sam said:


> Sorry to butt in, but as you are all cats lovers like me i don't think you'll mind.
> 
> My friend wants to know what breed of cat this is, she asked me but I have know idea? Photo's are bad as she looks more brown but she's blue....
> image
> image
> image
> She thinks it's a Chartreux as she looks like the one below as her eyes are very alike...
> image
> Thanks :2thumb:


That third pic looks like my Rex! Spitting image.. He's just a plain old blue moggy, everyone loves him


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just had an e-mail from Kim to say that we have lost Star, our barn owl.
> 
> She was over-wintering in an enclosure in our wildlife section (where the public don't go) so that she could get lots of flying exercise. She must have been flying and landed next to the side of the enclosure and the fox in the next enclosure managed to grab her through the mesh. :gasp:


*God, thats awful *



fenwoman said:


> Ahhh I bet you have signed up for that course I heard about . Run by Sheikh Yabootee called 'How to succeed in keeping a harem, yet not get henpecked by them all'.
> I hope you get to learn some tips.:lol2:


*PMSL:roll2: That is excellent*:no1:



fenwoman said:


> Will you please bring me a sphynx home with you? I so wants a sphynx.
> 
> 
> *Still feels guilty *
> 
> 
> Why is it that everyone with a nice blue moggy cat immediately thinks they have summat special?:lol2:
> 
> 
> OMG:gasp: is he ok? Why did they let him walk home ? Why did he walk home? Could he have had a panic attack? They are bleddy scarey.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ive no idea why they let him walk home, I presume he did it because hes male. I think he brought on a panic attack because the strange feelings he had were worrying him*
> 
> oh what a pity.I'm really surprised they don't have double wired pen sections though. All my aviaries are double wired and my friend's rescue kennels are all double wired. It's the safest way. Poor owl.


 
*We have double wired pens on our aviaries*





feorag said:


> Well, far be it for me to criticise, but I do occasionally find myself biting my tongue, when everything is put down to bad luck, whereas I often see bad management!


 
*You sound like me*:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I know - I've just said to Barry I really had to bite my tongue. Every time they have a disaster (and Lord knows they have them!) all I get is that they can't believe what bad luck they have, but something like this cannot be put down to bad luck. How could a fox get his mouth through an enclosure and pull an owl through if the fencing was adequate???

*shakes head in disbelief*!


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> image
> Oh what a pretty calico cat! :flrt: Gorgeous rabbit too! :2thumb:
> 
> Haven't you heard the term "naughty tortie"??? :lol2:


Hehe thankyou. And no I havent but do bloody understand it!:devil::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

wow lots has gone on here 

sorry about dan shell hope he is okies 

eileen sorry about star 

evening everyone :2thumb:


----------



## ashley

Evening!

Eileen, so sorry about the owl! What an awful thing to happen!

Shell, does your son drink a lot of red bull? My aunt had to go into hopsital 2 years or so ago, she had been drinking vodka red bull and the red bull made her heart go funny. I can't remember exactly what happened though.


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Evening!
> 
> Eileen, so sorry about the owl! What an awful thing to happen!
> 
> Shell, does your son drink a lot of red bull? My aunt had to go into hopsital 2 years or so ago, she had been drinking vodka red bull and the red bull made her heart go funny.I can't remember exactly what happened though.


 

Not now he doesnt:whistling2: The doctor said he has pulled a muscle in his chest and his heart sounds fine, so Im none the wiser really:bash: I only know what the doctor said as he told my daughter, the selfish boy didnt even bother to ring and tell me:bash: Bloody kids:whip:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> wow lots has gone on here
> 
> sorry about dan shell hope he is okies
> 
> eileen sorry about star
> 
> evening everyone :2thumb:


 
Evening Emms


----------



## Emmaj

Kids hey hun 


hey up you is you oke ?


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Kids hey hun
> 
> 
> hey up you is you oke ?


 
Yeps me is fine, hows about you?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yeps me is fine, hows about you?


 
yeah im good thank you 

my ears are still sore lol but other than that im fine :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yeah im good thank you
> 
> my ears are still sore lol but other than that im fine :lol2:


 
:lol2: maybe Angel thought you needed some piercings


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: maybe Angel thought you needed some piercings


yes i reckon she did think so :lol2:


----------



## ashley

As long as he's ok that's the main thing!

Well, what a carry on here! One of my young corns escaped last year in the bedroom ans we could not find it for love nor money. 15 minutes ago, I spotted 3 of the cats crowded round under the table. Now this would be normal if it was the terrible twins but the fact Baby Kitty was with them made me go have a look. They were engrossed in watching the corn! Luckily they were wary and didn't get too close and the corn is ok apart from a couple of small scratches and being freezing so is now in a RUB on a heat mat recovering from her escapade. I'm so shocked she is ok, it's been freezing here over winter and she's not dehydrated or lost any body condition. I guess with it being normal for them to brumate over winter, and her being a good weight it has helped. I'm just wondering if maybe she's been brumating and has just woken up now the temperature is above freezing. The kittens think it's a game of hunt the shoelace and are still avidly searching for the snake :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> As long as he's ok that's the main thing!
> 
> Well, what a carry on here! One of my young corns escaped last year in the bedroom ans we could not find it for love nor money. 15 minutes ago, I spotted 3 of the cats crowded round under the table. Now this would be normal if it was the terrible twins but the fact Baby Kitty was with them made me go have a look. They were engrossed in watching the corn! Luckily they were wary and didn't get too close and the corn is ok apart from a couple of small scratches and being freezing so is now in a RUB on a heat mat recovering from her escapade. I'm so shocked she is ok, it's been freezing here over winter and she's not dehydrated or lost any body condition. I guess with it being normal for them to brumate over winter, and her being a good weight it has helped. I'm just wondering if maybe she's been brumating and has just woken up now the temperature is above freezing. The kittens think it's a game of hunt the shoelace and are still avidly searching for the snake :lol2:


hee hee its amazing where escapee's turn up 

i had an escapee and found it under my washing i just took off the radiator :lol2:

wasnt a corn though lol


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> hee hee its amazing where escapee's turn up
> 
> i had an escapee and found it under my washing i just took off the radiator :lol2:
> 
> wasnt a corn though lol


Dare I ask what it was? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Dare I ask what it was? :lol2:


was a reptile lol 

legless lizard :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ashley when Monty was only a youngster and our Iain had only had him about 7-8 weeks he escaped! It was mid-December and he was missing until mid-March! He had barely lost any weight either. I think he just hibernated and surfaced when the temperature rose a bit!


----------



## Shell195

I have a busy day tomorrow as Im at the sanctuary during the day then 
getting changed there as we are going to see CM in the evening


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> was a reptile lol
> 
> legless lizard :lol2:


Aww, I love them! Stu got me one for Valentines, never see him though but the tunnels are awesome!



feorag said:


> Ashley when Monty was only a youngster and our Iain had only had him about 7-8 weeks he escaped! It was mid-December and he was missing until mid-March! He had barely lost any weight either. I think he just hibernated and surfaced when the temperature rose a bit!


I think that must be it. She could have got water easily enough as there is always some out for the dogs and cats but it's not like we leave mice lying around so I'm guessing she was brumating.



Shell195 said:


> I have a busy day tomorrow as Im at the sanctuary during the day then
> getting changed there as we are going to see CM in the evening


See, I loved Cesar until I seen all the threads slating him, so am unsure whether I am being naive in liking him, or if others are being harsh/jealous. I wanted to go to one of his shows but they're all too far away. Would you mind letting me know what you think after you've seen him? Even if it's a quick PM if you don't want to put it on the forum?

Well I'm shattered so away to check the snakie then off to bed. Stu's turn to see to the dog :lol2: Although he did cook me some delicious pasta earlier :flrt:

Night ladies!

Night Ian! (A special goodnight for Ian in the hope he's taking an extra large suitcase to Egypt which I could cram in to :2thumb


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Aww, I love them! Stu got me one for Valentines, never see him though but the tunnels are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that must be it. She could have got water easily enough as there is always some out for the dogs and cats but it's not like we leave mice lying around so I'm guessing she was brumating.
> 
> 
> 
> See, I loved Cesar until I seen all the threads slating him, so am unsure whether I am being naive in liking him, or if others are being harsh/jealous. I wanted to go to one of his shows but they're all too far away. Would you mind letting me know what you think after you've seen him? Even if it's a quick PM if you don't want to put it on the forum?
> 
> Well I'm shattered so away to check the snakie then off to bed. Stu's turn to see to the dog :lol2: Although he did cook me some delicious pasta earlier :flrt:
> 
> Night ladies!
> 
> Night Ian! (A special goodnight for Ian in the hope he's taking an extra large suitcase to Egypt which I could cram in to :2thumb


CM like other dog people has good and bad points. I think he will be very interesting (if I can see him as hes tiny:whistling2 I will let you know on here:2thumb:
Goodnight to you and Im glad you found your silly snake:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Many years ago we had a female Goliath bird eating spider aged about 12 years old(rescue). She managed to escape her viv and was gone for a week, it was very creepy when we found her as she came walking out across the carpet even though we had looked everywhere.
We also lost a corn snake, who was missing for a few weeks and we found her in the back of the fridge:lol2:


----------



## temerist

morning :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning Ian, are you in the holiday mood yet?


----------



## Shell195

Im off to get some finishing plaster in a minute then a few bits of shopping before I head off to the sanctuary


----------



## temerist

getting there lol dont really do relaxing though so not sure how i will cope :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning! 

I'm going over to my bead shop to look at charms and beads for bracelets and then I'm meeting Anyday Anne in Ikea for lunch!


----------



## selina20

Heya been a mad morning. Had loads of people over to sort out my care for my mental issues lol. Have been referred for more councilling and psychotherapy which sucks. Apparently its going to be a long time before im better


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Selina - I didn't realise you were having problems. Poor you!

Well I went to the bead shop and spent £12!!

Got lots of things I didn't want and not much of what I did!! :lol2:

Someone on the Scottish Forum wants me to make them a charm bracelet with wolves on dark blue/navy beads and in the whole shop (and it's a big shop with literally 3½ walls of beads I could only find 1 lot of really dark blue but they were small and I knew she didn't want small - so no good there!! :roll:

I did get a beautiful hematite pendant bead which was an engraved owl, which I thought was gorgeous. Just got to decide whether to string it on leather, chain or maybe even some smaller hematite beads with it.

And some more of the shell beads like the green ones on my lizard bracelet, as I've sold that and my tortoise one on the Scottish forum! :2thumb: 

Yey!! when I sell something I can buy some more beads and make more stuff! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Again i havent been on here as much as normal uni work is slowly killing me..
But i thought i would post some photos..

Scooby and Tom have taken a liking to lewis... infact so has simba!
They wont leave him alone.. he layed on the bed for a few seconds, and they both appeared! lol

So i took some photos! They are comming up to two years old..thats crazy isnt it?

Everyone loves my new bed! Ginger for the height of it, and the new black blanket! Simba for his ... red blanket... Scooby and Tom for huggles! And Zingi doesnt like the noise it makes when he walks on my new duvet! lol


----------



## waynenoonan1234

hat ginger cat is a stunner! he reminds me of my cat but he died of feline aids when he was 9 month old.


----------



## temerist

early evening everyone :lol2:

had a nice relaxing day today, cleaning up dog shit and going for nice long walks round the fields lol ruby has been painting the kennels and helping to fix the fencing lol 

anyway got a cute piccie of Butterfly and her pups 4 girls and 1 boy


----------



## freekygeeky

waynenoonan1234 said:


> hat ginger cat is a stunner! he reminds me of my cat but he died of feline aids when he was 9 month old.


nawww r.i.p.


temerist said:


> early evening everyone :lol2:
> 
> had a nice relaxing day today, cleaning up dog shit and going for nice long walks round the fields lol ruby has been painting the kennels and helping to fix the fencing lol
> 
> anyway got a cute piccie of Butterfly and her pups 4 girls and 1 boy
> 
> image



nawwwwww


----------



## feorag

Great pictures - as always Gina! :2thumb:

And your little Pap, Ian (well your daughter's!) those pups are gorgeous!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Many years ago we had a female Goliath bird eating spider aged about 12 years old(rescue). She managed to escape her viv and was gone for a week, it was very creepy when we found her as she came walking out across the carpet even though we had looked everywhere.
> We also lost a corn snake, who was missing for a few weeks and we found her in the back of the fridge:lol2:


 
OMG shell i have to say as beautiful as T's are if i knew i had one escaped i would be on edge even though they pose no risk .................and for it to randomly wander across the living room i would probs have to be peeled off the ceiling :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> early evening everyone :lol2:
> 
> had a nice relaxing day today, cleaning up dog shit and going for nice long walks round the fields lol ruby has been painting the kennels and helping to fix the fencing lol
> 
> anyway got a cute piccie of Butterfly and her pups 4 girls and 1 boy
> 
> image


 
awwww bless Ian beautiful pic :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Actually me too Emma - spiders are certainly *not* my passion! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Actually me too Emma - spiders are certainly *not* my passion! :gasp:


 
i have owned a couple of the docile species such as chilli rose and red knee............also handled a few at the shop 

but the thought of one running round free doing its own thang really sends shivers up my spine 

i used to be really phobic of spiders until i got to handle a chilli rose i still am a bit argh specially with house spideys but T's dont bother me too much 

if that makes sense lol


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I was exactly the same! I have always not liked spiders, my mum said she always knew if there was a spider in my bedroom as a child by the pitch of my scream! :lol2:

Yet I can handle our Chili Rose at work - I think it's because they tend to be slow moving, so I can watch where she's going. It's the little common or garden spiders I see in the house that move fast that bother me!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: I was exactly the same! I have always not liked spiders, my mum said she always knew if there was a spider in my bedroom as a child by the pitch of my scream! :lol2:
> 
> Yet I can handle our Chili Rose at work - I think it's because they tend to be slow moving, so I can watch where she's going. It's the little common or garden spiders I see in the house that move fast that bother me!!


yes im exactly the same T's movements are slower compared to normal spideys so they dont freak me out as much 

also they are more beautiful apperance wise than your house spideys an such


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Can't much agree with the beauty bit, but defo agree with the slow bit! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> :lol2: Can't much agree with the beauty bit, but defo agree with the slow bit! :lol2:


 
lol compared to house spids i do think T's are prettier :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

*sits an watches the tumble weeds roll past*................................:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry, busy getting pissed of on Teeny's puppy thread! :roll:

There are so many A/H's on here!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Sorry, busy getting pissed of on Teeny's puppy thread! :roll:
> 
> There are so many A/H's on here!


why what have I missed ?


----------



## temerist

very VERY sad film, cried continuosly:blush:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> very VERY sad film, cried continuosly:blush:


 
awwwwwwwwwwwww ian (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


eileen i so bleddy agree with you about that thread peed me off too :devil:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> very VERY sad film, cried continuosly:blush:


I read up about it and it said that grown men were crying from halfway through, but animals stories always get to me.

I remember years ago when I was only about 8 my mother took me to see a film called "Gypsy Colt". I cried for more than half the film and I never forgot it!! I never cried at a sad film about a human until I was in my 20s/30s, but any sad animal film could always reduce me to tears.



Emmaj said:


> eileen i so bleddy agree with you about that thread peed me off too :devil:


Yup! I saw that you'd been on there! :roll: It just ssiped me off that everyone jumped on the bandwagon! None of them posted any sensible advice, just took the opportunity to 'knock' - again! *shakes head*


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I read up about it and it said that grown men were crying from halfway through, but animals stories always get to me.
> 
> I remember years ago when I was only about 8 my mother took me to see a film called "Gypsy Colt". I cried for more than half the film and I never forgot it!! I never cried at a sad film about a human until I was in my 20s/30s, but any sad animal film could always reduce me to tears.
> 
> Yup! I saw that you'd been on there! :roll: It just ssiped me off that everyone jumped on the bandwagon! None of them posted any sensible advice, just took the opportunity to 'knock' - again! *shakes head*


 
yeps and the ones that did dont even frequent this part of the forum either................................


----------



## feorag

Well if you remember Bobby came on here a few times and had a knock at Pam and that sipped me off too!

At least she had the good grace to agree with me that she needs to grow up! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Well if you remember Bobby came on here a few times and had a knock at Pam and that sipped me off too!
> 
> At least she had the good grace to agree with me that she needs to grow up! :bash:


 
yus thats very true 


i have german salami :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

lol hey its me in the line of fire now...............i apparently need to get a life................:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> I read up about it and it said that grown men were crying from halfway through, but animals stories always get to me.
> 
> I remember years ago when I was only about 8 my mother took me to see a film called "Gypsy Colt". I cried for more than half the film and I never forgot it!! I never cried at a sad film about a human until I was in my 20s/30s, but any sad animal film could always reduce me to tears.
> 
> Yup! I saw that you'd been on there! :roll: It just ssiped me off that everyone jumped on the bandwagon! None of them posted any sensible advice, just took the opportunity to 'knock' - again! *shakes head*


i love that film gypsy colt lol


----------



## Emmaj

its done it again wrong place grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shell195

Evening, Ive only just gor back in:gasp: I will NEVER go to the MEN arena again:bash: The steps sown to the seats are very steep and they have no handrail, I came over all funny as I hate heights. I wouldnt even go for a wee in the interval as it meant using the dreaded stairs:bash:
CM is actually a very funny man but if people went to learn anything they wouldnt as although he had a few dogs on they were well behaved.
It was a pleasant show though


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> i have owned a couple of the docile species such as chilli rose and red knee............also handled a few at the shop
> 
> but the thought of one running round free doing its own thang really sends shivers up my spine
> 
> i used to be really phobic of spiders until i got to handle a chilli rose i still am a bit argh specially with house spideys but T's dont bother me too much
> 
> if that makes sense lol


Im like that em. Im fine with the 40 odd Ts i have but cant stand true spiders.

I suffer from Post Traumatic Stress, Post Natal Depression, OCD and Anxiety due to the bad labour with my son. But im getting there. My pets help an awful lot


----------



## sundia

Morning All! 

Im still feeling very poorly and i got an essay to do. which is clearly not happening  

If im just watching TV or sitting not up to much... Hiro will happily Ocupie himself but the split second i try and do work hes jumping up at me crying  

No one else is in and its very hard keeping an eye on him and do my essay :bash::bash::bash:

We going for his first jab today


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Im still feeling very poorly and i got an essay to do. which is clearly not happening
> 
> If im just watching TV or sitting not up to much... Hiro will happily Ocupie himself but the split second i try and do work hes jumping up at me crying
> 
> No one else is in and its very hard keeping an eye on him and do my essay :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> We going for his first jab today


Glad the lil man is doing well. Im so glad my girl can go for walks tomorrow lol.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Glad the lil man is doing well. Im so glad my girl can go for walks tomorrow lol.


 
morning all 


eeeeeeeeee selina its great when you take them out for their 1st walk:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> morning all
> 
> 
> eeeeeeeeee selina its great when you take them out for their 1st walk:flrt:


Lol we dont get the lead. She thinks the ground is cold and wont walk on it unless im with the buggy in front and mark is walking her. Have been doing some work on the balcony tho.


----------



## sundia

selina20 said:


> Glad the lil man is doing well. Im so glad my girl can go for walks tomorrow lol.


yeah hes doing very well bless him... hes not so clingy any more... just wants attention when im trying to do something else lol


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> i love that film gypsy colt lol


I'm sure if I watched it now I'd think it was poorly made and badly acted, but it affected me greatly at 8 and I love the whole film! I know the 'knockers' said it was just "Lassie come home" with a horse instead of a dog, but I didn't care! 

You know I can't remember a lot of films that I've really enjoyed over the years and I have very few childhood memories at that age, but that scene where the horse is dying in the desert and the boy saves him had me nearly hysterical at 8 and I've never forgotten it!



selina20 said:


> I suffer from Post Traumatic Stress, Post Natal Depression, OCD and Anxiety due to the bad labour with my son. But im getting there. My pets help an awful lot


Do you know it was the first thing I thought of when you said you had a problem - that it was connected to the birth of your son, but didn't like to ask! It's no wonder a lot of women ended up in mental homes after having children way back when we knew no better! I hope the new people can help you through this.

I had counselling for my depression about 6 years ago and it helped, but for the last 2 years I've felt I needed to go back and have more! :roll: 

And that's me back from the vets with Purrdy. She has cystitis! I noticed yesterday afternoon when I went to the loo that she was stood looking like she was spraying against a cabinet I have in the bathroom. Now my boys have always sprayed against this cabinet, whereas Luna and Leyla just peed anywhere in the bathroom :roll:, but Purrdy has never sprayed so I was surprised and shocked! I went over to her and asked what she was doing (didn't expect a reply of course!:lol and she just looked at me, so I moved her over and looked at the cabinet - bone dry, but about 4 little drops of wee on the carpet. So I wondered 'cystitis', but thought I'd ask Barry when he got home from work to see if he'd observed any of this behaviour just in case she was spraying. He came home and within half an hour she'd done a little wee on a tray we have down in a spray area and it had blood in it! 

So I rang the vets at 8:15 this morning for an appointment and they said can you come straight up? :gasp: well I was still in bed trying to work out how someone had got into my bedroom and swapped my head for someone else's that didn't fit right :lol2: My throat had gone funny again, my nose was blocked and full of snot  and I felt like cr*p! So I beat the record for the fastest 'get up' in christendom and took her to the vets. He confirmed it was indeed cystitis! :roll:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Do you know it was the first thing I thought of when you said you had a problem - that it was connected to the birth of your son, but didn't like to ask! It's no wonder a lot of women ended up in mental homes after having children way back when we knew no better! I hope the new people can help you through this.
> 
> I had counselling for my depression about 6 years ago and it helped, but for the last 2 years I've felt I needed to go back and have more! :roll:
> 
> And that's me back from the vets with Purrdy. She has cystitis! I noticed yesterday afternoon when I went to the loo that she was stood looking like she was spraying against a cabinet I have in the bathroom. Now my boys have always sprayed against this cabinet, whereas Luna and Leyla just peed anywhere in the bathroom :roll:, but Purrdy has never sprayed so I was surprised and shocked! I went over to her and asked what she was doing (didn't expect a reply of course!:lol and she just looked at me, so I moved her over and looked at the cabinet - bone dry, but about 4 little drops of wee on the carpet. So I wondered cystitis, but thought I'd ask Barry when he got home from work to see if he'd observed any of this behaviour just in case she was spraying. He came home and within half an hour she'd done a little wee on a tray we have down in a spray area and it had blood in it!
> 
> So I rang the vets at 8:15 this morning for an appointment and they said can you come straight up? :gasp: well I was still in bed trying to work out how someone had got into my bedroom and swapped my head for someone else's that didn't fit right :lol2: My throat had gone funny again, my nose was blocked and full of snot  and I felt like cr*p! So I beat the record for the fastest 'get up' in christendom and took her to the vets. He confirmed it was indeed cystitis! :roll:


Iv had loads of problems since i had him as it was a 76 hr labour that ended in a c section with both me and him seriously ill. Im getting there tho. Im just made to feel bad about how im feeling by my councellor but she shall soon be going and off to the psychotherapist lol.

Awwwww poor kitty hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Lol we dont get the lead. She thinks the ground is cold and wont walk on it unless im with the buggy in front and mark is walking her. Have been doing some work on the balcony tho.


 
Im sure she will get the hang of it in no time hun


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> If im just watching TV or sitting not up to much... Hiro will happily Ocupie himself but the split second i try and do work hes jumping up at me crying
> 
> No one else is in and its very hard keeping an eye on him and do my essay


You need to teach him that affection will always be on your terms, not his and his reward for learning this will be your attention!

Not easy to do of course, but that's the theory!


----------



## Emmaj

morning Eileen *waves*


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> Im sure she will get the hang of it in no time hun


Yup im sure she will if that fails i will just attach a fishing rod to her collar and put her squeeky toy on the end. Then she will budge . No im not that mean shes so tiny too lol. I dont feel like i should be walking her i feel like i should be carrying her.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Yup im sure she will if that fails i will just attach a fishing rod to her collar and put her squeeky toy on the end. Then she will budge . No im not that mean shes so tiny too lol. I dont feel like i should be walking her i feel like i should be carrying her.


lol i wouldnt get her into the being carried lark otherwise you will regret it when she isnt so tiny anymore :lol2::lol2:

achey arms springs to mind :lol2:


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Iv had loads of problems since i had him as it was a 76 hr labour that ended in a c section with both me and him seriously ill. Im getting there tho. Im just made to feel bad about how im feeling by my councellor but she shall soon be going and off to the psychotherapist lol.
> 
> Awwwww poor kitty hope she gets better soon.


They left you in labour for 76 hours before deciding that you should have a c-section :gasp: That's nothing short of disgraceful!!

And as far as your counsellor is concerned, she needs sacking! It's not a counsellor's job to make their patient feel guilty about their feelings! Bloody hell, no wonder you've got problems if that's the help you've been getting! I'm actually appalled!!

Ooooh! My spider charms have arrived. The one of the spider on the web is a bit bigger than I expected it to be. My plan was to have the spider on the web in the middle and a couple of dangling spiders on either side of it on the bracelet, but now I'm not entirely sure that these aren't too big and shouldn't be used as a pendant on leather instead. :sad:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> You need to teach him that affection will always be on your terms, not his and his reward for learning this will be your attention!
> 
> Not easy to do of course, but that's the theory!



Thanks  He gives up in the end and goes and lays on his bed but it takes ages lol


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> lol i wouldnt get her into the being carried lark otherwise you will regret it when she isnt so tiny anymore :lol2::lol2:
> 
> achey arms springs to mind :lol2:


She wont be carried lol. She wants to say hello to everyone and explore. Taking her to the vets is a nightmare lol.

Shes been acting wierd lately. When Mark gets up at 3am to go to work she goes mad. It sounds like someones killing her. He dont go near the kitchen yet shes shaking and crying like mad then will hide behind the washing machine and not come out. She never does this with me and its only been happening in the last week.


----------



## Shell195

Morning people. I went to bed at 2.15am and this morning at 10 to 7 Claude wanted out for a wee so I came down and let him and the other dogs out. Chris had a doctor coming this morning (DLA assesment for his ADHD)) at what I thought was 10.00 so was just sat here in my dressing gown thinking I should clean up when the door knocked at 8.40. When I answered it the doctor was stood there saying the appointment was between 9 & 10 and she was a bit early. I made her wait while I shut the dogs in the other room and quickly dehaired the floor and did the litter tray in the living room:whip: Not a good start to my day at all:devil:

:lol2: Just noticed my typo errors last night, I was really tired though

Poor Purrdy, I hate cats getting cystitis as they look so uncomfortable


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> morning Eileen *waves*


Morning Emma *waves back*

:lol2: We are all posting together. Every time I post, by the time I've typed what I wanted to say there are about 3 posts above mine that I've missed! :lol2: Yours was over on the previous page!!!


sundia said:


> Thanks  He gives up in the end and goes and lays on his bed but it takes ages lol


Yes, you've just got to persevere and not give in to his demands. When he goes away and lies down, after a while you can go and give him a bit of attention and tell him he's good and then he'll learn - hopefully!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> They left you in labour for 76 hours before deciding that you should have a c-section :gasp: That's nothing short of disgraceful!!
> 
> And as far as your counsellor is concerned, she needs sacking! It's not a counsellor's job to make their patient feel guilty about their feelings! Bloody hell, no wonder you've got problems if that's the help you've been getting! I'm actually appalled!!
> 
> Ooooh! My spider charms have arrived. The one of the spider on the web is a bit bigger than I expected it to be. My plan was to have the spider on the web in the middle and a couple of dangling spiders on either side of it on the bracelet, but now I'm not entirely sure that these aren't too big and shouldn't be used as a pendant on leather instead. :sad:


Yup he was well and truely stuck and still they didnt do anything until i stopped contracting and my sons heart stopped. He was born dead and took them 6 mins to resucitate. Me and him contracted an infection and were very poorly.

Awwwww . Im sure the bracelet will look awesome tho .

My councellors problem is that im sueing the NHS and thats who she works for.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> She wont be carried lol. She wants to say hello to everyone and explore. Taking her to the vets is a nightmare lol.
> 
> Shes been acting wierd lately. When Mark gets up at 3am to go to work she goes mad. It sounds like someones killing her. He dont go near the kitchen yet shes shaking and crying like mad then will hide behind the washing machine and not come out. She never does this with me and its only been happening in the last week.


 
Would she be any better if he went in the kitchen to see her?


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Would she be any better if he went in the kitchen to see her?


No she still goes and hides doing that horrid scared howl. He spent half an hour trying to calm her down this morning and couldnt get her out. When she came out she wouldnt go and see him or anything. I dont get it he hasnt hurt her in anyway and shes fine with me :S


----------



## Emmaj

LOL yeah Eileen i noticed ha ha 


morning shell *waves* 


twas ever so quiet without you last night :gasp::lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Yes, you've just got to persevere and not give in to his demands. When he goes away and lies down, after a while you can go and give him a bit of attention and tell him he's good and then he'll learn - hopefully!


yeah.. hes just moved from his bed to his bed in his create... i leave the door open so he can go in and out of it as he pleases


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> No she still goes and hides doing that horrid scared howl. He spent half an hour trying to calm her down this morning and couldnt get her out. When she came out she wouldnt go and see him or anything. I dont get it he hasnt hurt her in anyway and shes fine with me :S


Maybe if he goes into the kitchen, ignores her but drops a treat on the floor she will begin to enjoy seeing him.Silly dog


----------



## Shell195

I feel sooooooooooo sleepy


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning people. I went to bed at 2.15am and this morning at 10 to 7 Claude wanted out for a wee so I came down and let him and the other dogs out. Chris had a doctor coming this morning (DLA assesment for his ADHD)) at what I thought was 10.00 so was just sat here in my dressing gown thinking I should clean up when the door knocked at 8.40. When I answered it the docto was stood there saying the appointment was between 8 & 9 and she was a bit early. I made her wait while I shut the dogs in the other room and quickly dehaired the floor and did the litter tray in the living room:whip: Not a good start to my day at all:devil:
> 
> :lol2: Just noticed my typo errors last night, I was really tired though
> 
> Poor Purrdy, I hate cats getting cystitis as they look so uncomfortable


Sounds like your morning started a bit like mine Shell - all of a rush!!

Purrdy doesn't look too uncomfortable at all, so I'm hopeful that we've caught it in the very early stages, but time will tell. You know I worry about how fat she is (she looks like she's swallowed a football and is fatter than she was when she carried 4 babies!:gasp and she weighed 6.3Kg :gasp: That's almost a stone!! Harry in his heyday only weighed about 12lb tops and he's twice the size of her!!!

The problem is restricting her food. Before we got Skye she lived in the living room most of the time so it was easy to regulate her food and feed her Light diet and we'd got her down to about 10lb, but of course when we got Skye all the cats abandoned the living room for nearly 3 months and it's still difficult having them all in the room together, so she now can access the boys' food and as Harry is now as thin as a hatrack and Cadbury has never carried an ounce extra weight (bearing in mind he and Purrdy are litter mates) I can't feed them Light diet.

So at the minute she's in the living room with me and Skye has been left in the kitchen, until I have the time to supervise them. :roll:


selina20 said:


> Yup he was well and truely stuck and still they didnt do anything until i stopped contracting and my sons heart stopped. He was born dead and took them 6 mins to resucitate. Me and him contracted an infection and were very poorly.
> 
> Awwwww . Im sure the bracelet will look awesome tho .
> 
> My councellors problem is that im sueing the NHS and thats who she works for.


Bloody hell - well if that doesn't prove they left you far too long, then nothing ever would. I totally agree you should sue them, but that shouldn't affect your counsellor's attitude towards you - you're not suing her personally, after all!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Selina that is awful, Ive heard a few horror stories about women birthing problems. No wonder it affected you.
I too would sue the hospital as they get away with to much but your councellor shouldnt be affected by this as its a different department
(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## selina20

Eileen it was a joke Mark eventually lost it with them when i was losing consciousness.

Shell he topped up her food bowl and put her a chew on the floor but she still was crying. Thing is she gets all excited when he comes home and cant wait to say hello to him.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Eileen it was a joke Mark eventually lost it with them when i was losing consciousness.
> 
> Shell he topped up her food bowl and put her a chew on the floor but she still was crying. Thing is she gets all excited when he comes home and cant wait to say hello to him.


 
hmmm what an odd lil madam 

wonder if she is having like nightmares and he is waking her so she associates him with the nightmare.................but then forgets about it through out the day ?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I feel sooooooooooo sleepy


 
yeah im feeling like that too lol 

i stopped to have a break from cleaning and dont really think i can be bothered to carry on now :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Selina that is awful, Ive heard a few horror stories about women birthing problems. No wonder it affected you.
> I too would sue the hospital as they get away with to much but your councellor shouldnt be affected by this as its a different department
> (((Big Hugs)))


It has effected me in a big way. However i would go through it a million times over to have my little boy here now



Emmaj said:


> hmmm what an odd lil madam
> 
> wonder if she is having like nightmares and he is waking her so she associates him with the nightmare.................but then forgets about it through out the day ?


I have no idea its very wierd. She isnt scared of him as shes always asking him for fuss etc and plays with him.


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> It has effected me in a big way. However i would go through it a million times over to have my little boy here now
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea its very wierd. She isnt scared of him as shes always asking him for fuss etc and plays with him.


 
thats whats wierd about it............the fact she only does it when he is getting up to go to work


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> thats whats wierd about it............the fact she only does it when he is getting up to go to work


I cant even say shes had a trauma as we got her straight from the breeder lol. Maybe its just a thing shes going through. I actually got up thinking she had hurt herself by getting her head stuck in the stair gate or something.


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Shell he topped up her food bowl and put her a chew on the floor but she still was crying. Thing is she gets all excited when he comes home and cant wait to say hello to him.


Have you considered that she might be frightened of the dark?? A lot of dogs are, which is something a lot of people don't think of.

If she isn't frightened of your husband when he comes home or goes into the room where she is, maybe it's because she's in the dark, that she's frightened of the noise?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Have you considered that she might be frightened of the dark?? A lot of dogs are, which is something a lot of people don't think of.
> 
> If she isn't frightened of your husband when he comes home or goes into the room where she is, maybe it's because she's in the dark, that she's frightened of the noise?


Oooo yeah good thinking batman 

you could maybe get her a night light of some kinds selina and see if that makes a difference to how she is acting when he gets up


----------



## feorag

Selina - these are the spider charms - can you see what I mean about the web one being maybe a bit big for a bracelet, compared to the tortoises and lizards that I used on the other bracelets? Give me your honest opinion, do you think these would be OK on a bracelet, because I'm thinking maybe I should make them into pendants???


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou elieeen!


----------



## feorag

What for? :lol2:

Was it something I said about 10 pages ago?? :lol2:

Sorry, short-term memory loss!


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been shopping to Asda:bash:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - poor you!

I'm about to go and meet my friend with the border collie to walk the dogs! After the way Skye went on with her last week, I've decided he needs to learn how to walk properly on a lead with another dog beside him, so we're gonna give it a try this lunchtime.

Pray for me! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear - poor you!
> 
> I'm about to go and meet my friend with the border collie to walk the dogs! After the way Skye went on with her last week, I've decided he needs to learn how to walk properly on a lead with another dog beside him, so we're gonna give it a try this lunchtime.
> 
> Pray for me! :lol2:


Everything is crossed for you:lol2:


----------



## ashley

So much to catch up on!



feorag said:


> Yup! I saw that you'd been on there! :roll: It just ssiped me off that everyone jumped on the bandwagon! None of them posted any sensible advice, just took the opportunity to 'knock' - again! *shakes head*


The way I read Fenny's post was she was replying in general for the benefit of everyone reading who may find themselves in a similar situation and mentioning common problems, not directly to Teeny's situation.

There's always someone getting flamed on this forum, and it seems to be the same groups of people doing it :bash:



Shell195 said:


> CM is actually a very funny man but if people went to learn anything they wouldnt as although he had a few dogs on they were well behaved.
> It was a pleasant show though


So he's not the demon he's been made out to be :gasp: I guess as the dogs were well behaved, you didn't really get a great idea as to how well some of his techniques work off screen.

Well, back to work now, yay :roll: Eileen, have fun with Skye!


----------



## Shell195

Ooooh I never told you I have a new addition. Steve came to the local petshop yesterday when I went in for some mealworms and he met the hammie I told you about so he bought her:lol2: I think she is a mismarked satin banded with one black eye and one ruby. She is really sweet and not at all nippy even if she gets woken up:flrt:
Shes now callled Twinkle, Steve named her so she belongs to him:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> What for? :lol2:
> 
> Was it something I said about 10 pages ago?? :lol2:
> 
> Sorry, short-term memory loss!



for sayignh you liekd the pics


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> for sayignh you liekd the pics


I forgot to say they are fab pics too,very handsome boys :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ooooh I never told you I have a new addition. Steve came to the local petshop yesterday when I went in for some mealworms and he met the hammie I told you about so he bought her:lol2: I think she is a mismarked satin banded with one black eye and one ruby. She is really sweet and not at all nippy even if she gets woken up:flrt:
> Shes now callled Twinkle, Steve named her so she belongs to him:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!! Sorry, I know it's not funny, but it is!! That man of yours is a star!! 

Well our walk today went very well all things considered! Linda was sitting at a seat waiting for me in a place near us where there used to be a bit pit heap, which has now been landscaped and is now a popular dog walking area. I put Skye straight on his leash and we set off. Well at first he was stupid, walking sideways and whining on non-stop, because there was a white boxer in front of us which was exciting him. Then the path split and she went to the left around the hill and we went to the right up it. By then he'd calmed down and, although he was pulling a little, he'd stop dancing and whining and was walking reasonably well, all things considered. When we reached the top of the hill and were on our way down the other side I couldn't see any other dogs, so I let him off and Linda let Lexi off. He charged off and danced about, had a wee and a poo and never once ran at Lexi or even showed a great interest in her, which was great and no doubt a huge relief for her, given the way he behaved last week! :roll: 

Course by the time we got to the bottom of the hill, would he come back to me? Would he buggary!!! So we just stood and talked while he ran around sniffing (he's incredibly smell obsessed!) and then I headed into a hedge and he came to me and then walked back to the car on the leash, really well! We passed a few dogs and, as much as he got excited, he wasn't totally stupid and because none of them barked at him, he didn't bark at them.

There was one sticky minute when a couple of young lads came along with a labrador, who came straight over to us. Linda walked in front and let him meet Lexi, while I stopped and told Skye to sit and chill. Now if that was me and I saw someone had called their dog to them, then I would assume, rightly that the dog the owner was keeping back might not be friendly, did either of the 2 young lads?? Course not!! Even though Linda was saying in a loud voice, come and meet Lexi she's friendly, but Skye doesn't know how to behave with other dogs, they still smiled and walked on! :bash: People like that make things so difficult! :roll:

Anyway I came home feeling that it had been a small victory and if we can do this maybe once a week between her commitments and mine, it can only help Skye to learn to relax around other dogs.


----------



## freekygeeky

thank you shell 



Shell195 said:


> I forgot to say they are fab pics too,very handsome boys :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!! Sorry, I know it's not funny, but it is!! That man of yours is a star!!
> 
> Well our walk today went very well all things considered! Linda was sitting at a seat waiting for me in a place near us where there used to be a bit pit heap, which has now been landscaped and is now a popular dog walking area. I put Skye straight on his leash and we set off. Well at first he was stupid, walking sideways and whining on non-stop, because there was a white boxer in front of us which was exciting him. Then the path split and she went to the left around the hill and we went to the right up it. By then he'd calmed down and, although he was pulling a little, he'd stop dancing and whining and was walking reasonably well, all things considered. When we reached the top of the hill and were on our way down the other side I couldn't see any other dogs, so I let him off and Linda let Lexi off. He charged off and danced about, had a wee and a poo and never once ran at Lexi or even showed a great interest in her, which was great and no doubt a huge relief for her, given the way he behaved last week! :roll:
> 
> Course by the time we got to the bottom of the hill, would he come back to me? Would he buggary!!! So we just stood and talked while he ran around sniffing (he's incredibly smell obsessed!) and then I headed into a hedge and he came to me and then walked back to the car on the leash, really well! We passed a few dogs and, as much as he got excited, he wasn't totally stupid and because none of them barked at him, he didn't bark at them.
> 
> There was one sticky minute when a couple of young lads came along with a labrador, who came straight over to us. Linda walked in front and let him meet Lexi, while I stopped and told Skye to sit and chill. Now if that was me and I saw someone had called their dog to them, then I would assume, rightly that the dog the owner was keeping back might not be friendly, did either of the 2 young lads?? Course not!! Even though Linda was saying in a loud voice, come and meet Lexi she's friendly, but Skye doesn't know how to behave with other dogs, they still smiled and walked on! :bash: People like that make things so difficult! :roll:
> 
> Anyway I came home feeling that it had been a small victory and if we can do this maybe once a week between her commitments and mine, it can only help Skye to learn to relax around other dogs.


 

Its things like this that make it all seem worth while:no1: Once he matures Im sure he will be a wonderful dog as you have certainly put in a lot of hard work with him


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Its things like this that make it all seem worth while:no1: Once he matures Im sure he will be a wonderful dog as you have certainly put in a lot of hard work with him


 
The hamster may be Steves but guess who will be looking after her :roll:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its things like this that make it all seem worth while:no1: Once he matures Im sure he will be a wonderful dog as you have certainly put in a lot of hard work with him


And that's all in a far, barely foreseeable, future! :roll: Still, we'll hang in there!



Shell195 said:


> The hamster may be Steves but guess who will be looking after her :roll:


:hmm: I'm not sure! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

They really need to grow up on that thread:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Doubt it will happen anytime soon though shell


----------



## Shell195

I know:bash:

Haha Chris was on his way to work and his bike broke so I have just dropped him off there in my dressing gown and slippers:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I know:bash:
> 
> Haha Chris was on his way to work and his bike broke so I have just dropped him off there in my dressing gown and slippers:lol2:


LOL bless you thats somat i would probs do if i could drive ha ha 

i know my cuz does it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> They really need to grow up on that thread:devil:


No chance of that happening Shell!! It's so very frustrating though, because it just fills a good thread up with dross and someone else in the future might have exactly the same problem and need to read through that and what will they see? Pages of sh*te!! 


Shell195 said:


> I know:bash:
> 
> Haha Chris was on his way to work and his bike broke so I have just dropped him off there in my dressing gown and slippers:lol2:


:gasp: Did you not see that thing on the news earlier this week about Tesco banning women shopping in their pj's :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No chance of that happening Shell!! It's so very frustrating though, because it just fills a good thread up with dross and someone else in the future might have exactly the same problem and need to read through that and what will they see? Pages of sh*te!!
> :gasp: Did you not see that thing on the news earlier this week about Tesco banning women shopping in their pj's :lol2:


 

:lol2: Can you imagine me trolley riding round the supermarket in my pj`s. It would have to be Asda as Tesco`s trollies just arent stable enough:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Can you imagine me trolley riding round the supermarket in my pj`s. It would have to be Asda as Tesco`s trollies just arent stable enough:whistling2:


 
LOL me an my mate used to do it 

when we worked at night club..............we would get home between 5 an 8 in the morn get home would have nothing in to eat so end up going down tescos in our pj's.............never got any complaints :lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Have you considered that she might be frightened of the dark?? A lot of dogs are, which is something a lot of people don't think of.
> 
> If she isn't frightened of your husband when he comes home or goes into the room where she is, maybe it's because she's in the dark, that she's frightened of the noise?


We keep the kitchen light on at night for her and the hall light. Our room is next to the kitchen.



feorag said:


> Selina - these are the spider charms - can you see what I mean about the web one being maybe a bit big for a bracelet, compared to the tortoises and lizards that I used on the other bracelets? Give me your honest opinion, do you think these would be OK on a bracelet, because I'm thinking maybe I should make them into pendants???
> 
> image


They are gorgeous. I can see what you mean about them being too big but couldnt you make it into a double bracelet and cross the chain or whatever you use through the spider web in a cross shape??


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Can you imagine me trolley riding round the supermarket in my pj`s. It would have to be Asda as Tesco`s trollies just arent stable enough:whistling2:


It would have to be Asda cos I told you Tesco have banned women in pj's shopping - they're fed up with it!



Emmaj said:


> LOL me an my mate used to do it
> 
> when we worked at night club..............we would get home between 5 an 8 in the morn get home would have nothing in to eat so end up going down tescos in our pj's.............never got any complaints :lol2::lol2:


:lol2: you would now!



selina20 said:


> We keep the kitchen light on at night for her and the hall light. Our room is next to the kitchen.


Oh dear - that's a shame - it would have been so simple if it had been the dark that was frightening her!



selina20 said:


> They are gorgeous. I can see what you mean about them being too big but couldnt you make it into a double bracelet and cross the chain or whatever you use through the spider web in a cross shape??


Ooh! That's sounds a bit complicated, I'll have to go and look at the webs and see if anything like that is feasible but I've made one up to see what it looks like and I'll go and photograph it now and post it so you can see and tell me what you think.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> It would have to be Asda cos I told you Tesco have banned women in pj's shopping - they're fed up with it!
> 
> :lol2: you would now!
> 
> Oh dear - that's a shame - it would have been so simple if it had been the dark that was frightening her!
> 
> Ooh! That's sounds a bit complicated, I'll have to go and look at the webs and see if anything like that is feasible but I've made one up to see what it looks like and I'll go and photograph it now and post it so you can see and tell me what you think.


 
LOL i suppose it depends on the pj's your wearing :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Have you considered that she might be frightened of the dark?? A lot of dogs are, which is something a lot of people don't think of.
> 
> If she isn't frightened of your husband when he comes home or goes into the room where she is, maybe it's because she's in the dark, that she's frightened of the noise?


 Another theory could be that she sleeps very very deeply so when hubby goes into the kitchen, it might wake her up with a jolt and a shock and this alone could scare her if she's half asleep, then woken up suddenly and really isn't poroperly awake to realise who it is or what's going on.Is it possible to have her sleeping elsewhere in the house where she doesn't get woken whilst in the deepest sleep?



feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!! Sorry, I know it's not funny, but it is!! That man of yours is a star!!


I want to know if he has a brother:whistling2:



> Well our walk today went very well all things considered! Linda was sitting at a seat waiting for me in a place near us where there used to be a bit pit heap, which has now been landscaped and is now a popular dog walking area. I put Skye straight on his leash and we set off. Well at first he was stupid, walking sideways and whining on non-stop, because there was a white boxer in front of us which was exciting him. Then the path split and she went to the left around the hill and we went to the right up it. By then he'd calmed down and, although he was pulling a little, he'd stop dancing and whining and was walking reasonably well, all things considered. When we reached the top of the hill and were on our way down the other side I couldn't see any other dogs, so I let him off and Linda let Lexi off. He charged off and danced about, had a wee and a poo and never once ran at Lexi or even showed a great interest in her, which was great and no doubt a huge relief for her, given the way he behaved last week! :roll:
> 
> Course by the time we got to the bottom of the hill, would he come back to me? Would he buggary!!! So we just stood and talked while he ran around sniffing (he's incredibly smell obsessed!) and then I headed into a hedge and he came to me and then walked back to the car on the leash, really well! We passed a few dogs and, as much as he got excited, he wasn't totally stupid and because none of them barked at him, he didn't bark at them.
> 
> There was one sticky minute when a couple of young lads came along with a labrador, who came straight over to us. Linda walked in front and let him meet Lexi, while I stopped and told Skye to sit and chill. Now if that was me and I saw someone had called their dog to them, then I would assume, rightly that the dog the owner was keeping back might not be friendly, did either of the 2 young lads?? Course not!! Even though Linda was saying in a loud voice, come and meet Lexi she's friendly, but Skye doesn't know how to behave with other dogs, they still smiled and walked on! :bash: People like that make things so difficult! :roll:
> 
> Anyway I came home feeling that it had been a small victory and if we can do this maybe once a week between her commitments and mine, it can only help Skye to learn to relax around other dogs.


 At the start it's a major pain isn't it? I think this is why too many people give up trying. It's easier not to walk them after all. As time goes on, being out in the company of another dog will be just boring and commonplace.I bet in a year, you look back on this post and can't remember just how naughty he was cos you will have sorted him out right nicely.Give him the vibes. Believe he will behave and he will:mf_dribble:



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Can you imagine me trolley riding round the supermarket in my pj`s. It would have to be Asda as Tesco`s trollies just arent stable enough:whistling2:


Oh I'll be fine then cos I sleeps in the nuddy.:gasp: Should I give it a try? Wander around tesco and if challenged I can say "well I ain't wearing PJs am I???

What a flipping day I've had. First, the stove was out this morning as I'm back to buring wood again as part of an economy drive to save up for a rottie and sphynx. Then, I planned to make a beef stew today, so took out of the freezer last night, a pound of skirt. Left it in the pantry to defrost, only I forgot to put it into my defrosting container.Needless to say, the cats really enjoyed their beef.:bash:
Then, I waited in because I'd put some poultry arks on freecycle and one chap said he wanted one and would he be able to collect today at 2pm. I said yes. I waited and waited and nobody arrived. Eventually, just as I was going to go out and do some shopping, go to the feed store etc at 3pm, he turns up. In the freecycle listing, I'd said that the arks are 7 feet long, do not collapse and anyone wanting one would need a van or a trailer. What did he turn up in? One of those little smart car things. I said "you won't get it in that.I did explain in the advert' that they are 7 feet long and don't collapse down" and he said "oh I didn't read it all. I can go and get a trailer and come back another time but can I go and look at them?" Needless to say I told him I hadn't got time to shut all the dogs away and wander down the bottom for him to look at something, given that he was already late and I needed to get on. So he left and I ended up not getting to the feed store as it was too late to get to it and back before I needed to feed the goats and start checking everything before shutting away for the night. So I went out and painted some fences, sheds, gates etc with a nice dark green preservative instead. 
So here I am and I have no flipping cheese, no salad for Moriarty, run out of butter and cos the stove went out and although I lit it, it hasn't got up to heat yet, I couldn't cook, nothing for a sarnie so I had cold baked beans for dinner.
Roll on tomoorow I say. Someone is giving Chalky a dog bed off freecycle so we'll go and get that tomorrow, then my mate Lynne is coming around for our usual afternoon out to the produce auction and a sausage sarnie and cuppa coffee in the market cafe before it starts, then shopping in Asda afterwards. So the feed mill will have to wait until Friday. And all because some fool arrived late. And I still have 2 ruddy poultry arks cluttering up my yard.Methinks a session with my sledgehammer will sort the problem out and I'll have some fuel for the stove from it.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman;5812008
I want to know if he has a brother:whistling2:
[COLOR=blue said:


> No just 2 sisters who dont like animals[/COLOR]:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'll be fine then cos I sleeps in the nuddy.:gasp: Should I give it a try? Wander around tesco and if challenged I can say "well I ain't wearing PJs am I???
> 
> 
> I sleep in the nuddy too but I always put pj`s on after Ive finished running round for the day and whip them off at bedtime:2thumb:
> 
> What a flipping day I've had. First, the stove was out this morning as I'm back to buring wood again as part of an economy drive to save up for a rottie and sphynx. Then, I planned to make a beef stew today, so took out of the freezer last night, a pound of skirt. Left it in the pantry to defrost, only I forgot to put it into my defrosting container.Needless to say, the cats really enjoyed their beef.:bash:
> Then, I waited in because I'd put some poultry arks on freecycle and one chap said he wanted one and would he be able to collect today at 2pm. I said yes. I waited and waited and nobody arrived. Eventually, just as I was going to go out and do some shopping, go to the feed store etc at 3pm, he turns up. In the freecycle listing, I'd said that the arks are 7 feet long, do not collapse and anyone wanting one would need a van or a trailer. What did he turn up in? One of those little smart car things. I said "you won't get it in that.I did explain in the advert' that they are 7 feet long and don't collapse down" and he said "oh I didn't read it all. I can go and get a trailer and come back another time but can I go and look at them?" Needless to say I told him I hadn't got time to shut all the dogs away and wander down the bottom for him to look at something, given that he was already late and I needed to get on. So he left and I ended up not getting to the feed store as it was too late to get to it and back before I needed to feed the goats and start checking everything before shutting away for the night. So I went out and painted some fences, sheds, gates etc with a nice dark green preservative instead.
> So here I am and I have no flipping cheese, no salad for Moriarty, run out of butter and cos the stove went out and although I lit it, it hasn't got up to heat yet, I couldn't cook, nothing for a sarnie so I had cold baked beans for dinner.
> Roll on tomoorow I say. Someone is giving Chalky a dog bed off freecycle so we'll go and get that tomorrow, then my mate Lynne is coming around for our usual afternoon out to the produce auction and a sausage sarnie and cuppa coffee in the market cafe before it starts, then shopping in Asda afterwards. So the feed mill will have to wait until Friday. And all because some fool arrived late. And I still have 2 ruddy poultry arks cluttering up my yard.Methinks a session with my sledgehammer will sort the problem out and I'll have some fuel for the stove from it.


Really, some people are a waste of space:bash: I hate it when people mess you about like this:devil:
I actually quite like cold beans:whistling2: Lets hope tomorrow is a better day for you


----------



## Emmaj

Im addicted to voice tablets :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Im addicted to voice tablets :mf_dribble::lol2:


What the hell are they :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> What the hell are they :gasp:


 
have you never had voice tablets ??? they are sweet type things sorta like an aniseed tasteish


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> have you never had voice tablets ??? they are sweet type things sorta like an aniseed tasteish


 
Ive never heard of them:whistling2:
Ive just watched Princess and the frog, it was very good


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive never heard of them:whistling2:
> Ive just watched Princess and the frog, it was very good


 
yay im not alone then lol 

lew wants to see that 

he also wants to go see how to tame your dragon in 3d too lol my father wont be happy it cost him £25 to take us to see alice in wonderland even though i said i would pay.............oh no he is old fashioned and had to pay LOL he wished he had taken money from me when the lad say £25 sir please :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> yay im not alone then lol
> 
> lew wants to see that
> 
> he also wants to go see how to tame your dragon in 3d too lol my father wont be happy it cost him £25 to take us to see alice in wonderland even though i said i would pay.............oh no he is old fashioned and had to pay LOL he wished he had taken money from me when the lad say £25 sir please :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
I remember the good old days when it cost a couple of quid to go to the cinema:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I remember the good old days when it cost a couple of quid to go to the cinema:lol2:


yeah £2.50 lol 

its mad costs £8.90 for adults an £7.20 for kids :bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive never heard of them:whistling2:
> Ive just watched Princess and the frog, it was very good


I've just watched NCIS - it was better! 'Cept Jethro got shot! :sad: 

And I've never heard of those sweets either.



Emmaj said:


> its mad costs £8.90 for adults an £7.20 for kids :bash:


:gasp: Is that how much it is to go to the pictures nowadays? :gasp:

Thank God I'm an OAP and get a reduced rate!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just watched NCIS - it was better! 'Cept Jethro got shot! :sad:
> 
> And I've never heard of those sweets either.
> 
> :gasp: Is that how much it is to go to the pictures nowadays? :gasp:
> 
> Thank God I'm an OAP and get a reduced rate!


 
:lol2: So there are some benefits to getting older then:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I've just watched NCIS - it was better! 'Cept Jethro got shot! :sad:
> 
> And I've never heard of those sweets either.
> 
> :gasp: Is that how much it is to go to the pictures nowadays? :gasp:
> 
> Thank God I'm an OAP and get a reduced rate!


yups eileen thats how much an i doubt its reduced that much being as kids cost £7.20 lol 


eeeeeeeeeeeee i watched that too was good wasnt it he was okies though was jethro :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: So there are some benefits to getting older then:whistling2:


Yes, bus passes, free prescriptions, pensioners lunches, concessions to get into shows, country parks, stately homes etc etc. I love it!!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Yes, bus passes, free prescriptions, pensioners lunches, concessions to get into shows, country parks, stately homes etc etc. I love it!!!


 
dont forget discounts in some shops too lol i have been shoppin with my mother lol


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I remember the good old days when it cost a couple of quid to go to the cinema:lol2:


ooh arrrr. I remember when you could go out to the pictures,have a 10 course meal afterwards, get a taxi home, stopping to buy a 3 piece suite on the way and still have change from a farthing.Ahhhh those were the days:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> ooh arrrr. I remember when you could go out to the pictures,have a 10 course meal afterwards, get a taxi home, stopping to buy a 3 piece suite on the way and still have change from a farthing.Ahhhh those were the days:whistling2:


 
LOL 

I DIDNT HAVE A DRINK THEN THANK GOD 

opps caps cant be bothered to reptype lol 


i have a sore eye 

sore lip too know why the lip but aint a clue on the eye lol


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> LOL
> 
> I DIDNT HAVE A DRINK THEN THANK GOD
> 
> opps caps cant be bothered to reptype lol
> 
> 
> i have a sore eye
> 
> sore lip too know why the lip but aint a clue on the eye lol


 maybe you got a bit of lager in your eye the last time you squirted it out of your nose? Could 'appen :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> maybe you got a bit of lager in your eye the last time you squirted it out of your nose? Could 'appen :whistling2:


yesh i suppose its possible but its like a year an half ago :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

I is bored so off to bed lol 

will take phone up with me shell if ya wanting to bell me :lol2:

night all


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: It depends if I can stay awake as Im shattered


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> ooh arrrr. I remember when you could go out to the pictures,have a 10 course meal afterwards, get a taxi home, stopping to buy a 3 piece suite on the way and still have change from a farthing.Ahhhh those were the days:whistling2:


Was the taxi horse drawn ?? and did you walk fast too:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Me of childyminding soon, what's everyone else up to?


----------



## selina20

Im taking Pepper down the park for the 1st time .

To add to the wierdness of my puppy. My partner went in the kitchen this morning before work fussed her as she had done wees on paper etc. He went out the room and forgot his uniform was in the drier so he went to get it said hi to Pepper and gave her a cuddle. Then she started her screaming again when he put her down :S


----------



## Shell195

Morning people. Im having a quiet day in I think. It was -4 overninght:gasp:
On Saturday Im off to visit the cat show in Wigan. Its not the best one in the world but it is the nearest so can stock up on cat toys and bedding:2thumb:

Selina Im baffled by your pups behaviour


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Morning people. Im having a quiet day in I think. It was -4 overninght:gasp:
> On Saturday Im off to visit the cat show in Wigan. Its not the best one in the world but it is the nearest so can stock up on cat toys and bedding:2thumb:
> 
> Selina Im baffled by your pups behaviour


Your not the only one baffled because i just dont get it. Its been every morning this week. Shes not scared of Mark as she still goes to him for cuddles etc.


----------



## feorag

That's got me beat too Selina. I think your husband just has to carry on as normal then, until she gets the message that there is nothing to worry about. She never does this with you then?

Shell, hope you enjoy the cat show - we used to go there - it's a crap venue, but it wasn't the venue we went for so it didn't bother us unduly. If I'd still been showing we could have met up and had a coffee and a good old natter :sad:

While you're on line Selina - here is an example of the spider bracelet I was thinking of? Do you think the web charm looks too big or not?

















I also made these up with the same batch of black beads


----------



## selina20

That charm looks lush on there and not 2 big at all :flrt::flrt:.

She never does this with me but then im never up at stupid hours. Hes going to try and ignore her from now on and see if that changes anything. Her tail goes between her legs and everything.


----------



## feorag

Great thanks - course I have big hands! :roll:

Do you think if you can get a table you would be interested in taking a few on sale or return to see ifyou can sell them for me? As long as I get what I want for them, which would be cost price plus maybe £1 you could add anything on for yourself I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Shell195

The bracelets look great Eileen:no1:

The last time I went to Wigan cat show(2 years ago) there were very few cats there. Im hoping someone will take some Sphynx:flrt:
Its a shame you arent still showing 

Selina I agree with Eileen I would get your oh to just ignore your pup until she realises she gets no reaction. Im sure shes just going through a phase.


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Great thanks - course I have big hands! :roll:
> 
> Do you think if you can get a table you would be interested in taking a few on sale or return to see ifyou can sell them for me? As long as I get what I want for them, which would be cost price plus maybe £1 you could add anything on for yourself I wouldn't mind.


Ill see what babies i have to sell this year. Should be getting a table at PRAS. Also there are meet ups etc with tarantula people. If you write an advert i can put it on a forum for you.


----------



## selina20

Have put a thread up on my spider forum seeing if people are interested. I borrowed your photos so i hopr u dont mind. How much are they???


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Have put a thread up on my spider forum seeing if people are interested. I borrowed your photos so i hopr u dont mind. How much are they???


Wow! Thanks Selina. :2thumb: 

They are very slightly more expensive than the lizards, because the web charm works out at twice the price of the other 2 spiders together, so they would be £2.80 plus £1.25 postage and packing (£1.08 for 2nd class postage and the rest to cover the bubble wrap and a padded envelope.) if you think that's OK.

Other beads might make it more expensive (such as semi-precious beads). When I was at my bead shop the other day I bought some more of those 3 sided shell beads that the lizard bracelet is thread on, one in the same shade of green, one in brown and one in pink. Using shell or glass beads usually would keep the price down to this.



Shell195 said:


> The bracelets look great Eileen:no1:
> 
> The last time I went to Wigan cat show(2 years ago) there were very few cats there. Im hoping someone will take some Sphynx:flrt:
> Its a shame you arent still showing
> 
> Selina I agree with Eileen I would get your oh to just ignore your pup until she realises she gets no reaction. Im sure shes just going through a phase.


Thanks Shell. There's no question that show entries have gone down dramatically since I started showing in 1980. In those days most all-breed shows had an average of 350-450 cats, nowadays 200 or under is the norm.

I must ask my friend Emma if she is exhibiting and you can go and meet her cats. Although come to think of it she can't, because it's the Somali Cat Club Breed show a week on Saturday so the 13 day rule will stop her going.


----------



## selina20

Can i order the spider web 1 Eileen


----------



## feorag

Yes, no probs - do you want the one that's shown here on the black beads, or do you want me to make you one on different beads? This one is about nearly 8" long.

I forgot to say that if you could add on your spider forum that I can change anything to their specific requirements (within reason cos I'm not an expert :lol 

I can make them longer or shorter, use just small spiders, as many as they want on the necklace, but the more I use the more it will cost, obvously. I can make them as anklets (bead dependent) or I can string the web charm onto a leather thong, or a velvet ribbon as a necklace.

I think most of the chunky black beads have gone now, but I have enough of the smaller variety ones to make one more necklace. Most of them will be 'one-offs' because it will depend on what beads I have in my stash that I might not be able to buy again.

And thank you so much! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*sneaks in*

Hiya!  Sorry I have been a bit MIA this week. Been busy and the computer has been getting sorted out. We've got our pooper back!!!! YAY!!!

How's everybody? What have I missed (I'm not trawling through the many pages *lol*)?

Ian, how's my kitten?? *grins*

For Eileen and Shell.... Louis is doing much better!!  And is a very snuggly rumble bum today!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Yes, no probs - do you want the one that's shown here on the black beads, or do you want me to make you one on different beads? This one is about nearly 8" long.
> 
> I forgot to say that if you could add on your spider forum that I can change anything to their specific requirements (within reason cos I'm not an expert :lol
> 
> I can make them longer or shorter, use just small spiders, as many as they want on the necklace, but the more I use the more it will cost, obvously. I can make them as anklets (bead dependent) or I can string the web charm onto a leather thong, or a velvet ribbon as a necklace.
> 
> I think most of the chunky black beads have gone now, but I have enough of the smaller variety ones to make one more necklace. Most of them will be 'one-offs' because it will depend on what beads I have in my stash that I might not be able to buy again.
> 
> And thank you so much! :2thumb:


I liked how you did the web one and i loved the black. I have only got small wrists but will get Mark to measure them when he gets back


----------



## feorag

Well it will depend on how loose you would like the bracelet to be, I would have said you would need maybe an inch longer than your wrist measurement to get it right. The one I'm wearing is 8" and my wrist is just over 7".

I can easily re-string it to measure whatever you wanted it to be. Forgot to say I can also put these spiders or the webs on a phone or handbag charm as I have loads of phone lariats at home too.

ETA: Oops, sorry!! Hiya Jen, Missed ya!!!


----------



## Shell195

Jen I forgot to say how glad I am that Louis is much better:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

He's so funny... Cuz I've been feeding him completely separate a couple times a day with extra tasty food, all I have to do is say "c'mon Lou" and he trots off into the bathroom waiting (not so) patiently! And here we thought he was dumb *lol* He's still slim, but putting weight on nicely.


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> I liked how you did the web one and i loved the black. I have only got small wrists but will get Mark to measure them when he gets back


:lol2: I think I was having a senior moment when I typed my reply to this at lunchtime - probably cos I was dashing to get Daniel to finish his lunchy cos he had to be at school for 12:45! :gasp:

I've just re-read it and realised I keep mentioning necklace where I mean bracelet! Of course that doesn't detract from the fact that I can also make necklaces!



Shell195 said:


> Jen I forgot to say how glad I am that Louis is much better:flrt:


:blush: Sorry Jen, so did I! Just too busy remembering that I hadn't acknowledged your post!:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* S'ok


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He's so funny... Cuz I've been feeding him completely separate a couple times a day with extra tasty food, all I have to do is say "c'mon Lou" and he trots off into the bathroom waiting (not so) patiently! And here we thought he was dumb *lol* He's still slim, but putting weight on nicely.


 
Thats excellent news. Maybe it was just a Diesel thing then


----------



## Shell195

The police helicoptor has been flying over here for over an hour now. It appears a 5 year old boy is missing  I hope they find him safe and well
Sophie says its all over facebook so goes off to see


----------



## Amalthea

It must just be Diesel... But this new system seems to be working. 

Oh no... Poor little lad  I hate it when you hear stuff like this


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats excellent news. Maybe it was just a Diesel thing then


I wish us having Skye would stop Purrdy eating! :roll: They're all stressed by having him around, but only the boys are losing weight and it's Purrdy who needs to - typical!!

Shell that's awful - I hope they find him - poor little lad!


----------



## Shell195

I never lose weight when Im stressed either so Purrdy must be like me:lol2:

The helicopter is still circling


----------



## feorag

You and me both :gasp: :lol2: I'm a stress and depressive eater, which is why I'm so fat! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You and me both :gasp: :lol2: I'm a stress and depressive eater, which is why I'm so fat! :sad:


 


Me too:lol2:

They have found the little boy safe and well:no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats excellent news. Maybe it was just a Diesel thing then


Excellent news! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news, Shell!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Glad the lil boy is safe 

Had my crown fitted today finally :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> Glad the lil boy is safe
> 
> Had my crown fitted today finally :2thumb::lol2:


did it hurt em?

i'm on and in the worst mood ever :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> did it hurt em?
> 
> i'm on and in the worst mood ever :bash:


 
Why whats up ?



Evening all:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> did it hurt em?
> 
> i'm on and in the worst mood ever :bash:


was as sensitive as hell i opted for no numbing though so my own fault lol 

gonna bath kai in the morn cant be assed now lol im chilling after sorting zig,zag,dib an dabs new pad :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Why whats up ?
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all:2thumb:


 
evening shell 

she on time of month 


hope kev has his safety helmet on :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> was as sensitive as hell i opted for no numbing though so my own fault lol
> 
> gonna bath kai in the morn cant be assed now lol im chilling after sorting zig,zag,dib an dabs new pad :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evening shell
> 
> she on time of month
> 
> 
> 
> hope kev has his safety helmet on :lol2:


 


Bloody hell I had better be nice to her if shes anyhting like Sophie:whistling2:
So how are the cute 4 getting on then?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell I had better be nice to her if shes anyhting like Sophie:whistling2:
> So how are the cute 4 getting on then?


fantastically :flrt::flrt:

moved them an put them in a bigger house  they have a vine and more plants just fed them an watched them chasing around crickets lol they seem to love the new pad :flrt:


----------



## Exotic Mad

sorry was making tea, setting the smoke alarm off and throwing green beans all over the floor :whip:

first day of my eriod i wonder why i got out of bed lol. everyone annoys me when they normally wouldn't and everything seems pointless. does my head in along with everyone elses :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I forgot to say, you are Royalty now you have had your crown fitted:notworthy:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> I forgot to say, you are Royalty now you have had your crown fitted:notworthy:


ha ha i said that. well i said i knew she was delusional but not that bad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell I had better be nice to her if shes anyhting like Sophie:whistling2:
> So how are the cute 4 getting on then?


:gasp: Shell, don't tell me your only daughter suffers with PMS? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Shell, don't tell me your only daughter suffers with PMS? :gasp:


 
She certainly does:bash: She changes from a sweet chatterbox to an evil monster. Im sure her head spins:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

My friend is TERRIBLE at "that time of the month". I don't want to be around her.... I feel sorry for her OH.


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> sorry was making tea, setting the smoke alarm off and throwing green beans all over the floor :whip:
> 
> first day of my eriod i wonder why i got out of bed lol. everyone annoys me when they normally wouldn't and everything seems pointless. does my head in along with everyone elses :lol2:


awwwwwww hee hee it wont seem as bad tomorrow hun when your used to being on :whistling2::lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I forgot to say, you are Royalty now you have had your crown fitted:notworthy:


yesh bow to me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



Exotic Mad said:


> ha ha i said that. well i said i knew she was delusional but not that bad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



feorag said:


> :gasp: Shell, don't tell me your only daughter suffers with PMS? :gasp:


 
i do even though i dont always have periods LOL


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> My friend is TERRIBLE at "that time of the month". I don't want to be around her.... I feel sorry for her OH.


 
LOL tbh i have to say steph aint been that bad today we have had a right old giggle infact :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

i've just dropped my laptop and spilt gravy on the cardi i wanted to wear tomorrow :devil:

wait till you see the corns we picked up em 

why is it you give 4 dogs 4 hooves and they still have to fight over them :lol2: they are worse than kids


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> LOL tbh i have to say steph aint been that bad today we have had a right old giggle infact :lol2::lol2:


mostly at the expense of a certainly somebody that we can't talk about on this forum :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Periods are the pits, I cant wait to go through the change(Every blood test I have shows Ive not even started it yet:bash


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> Periods are the pits, I cant wait to go through the change(Every blood test I have shows Ive not even started it yet:bash


i was on the injection for years because i have polycystice ovaries and my periods were so heavy so i had bad moods without the bleeding. then i was pregnant.... oh then pregnant again lol and then bled for 6 months so i've missed out on having a first worst day for a while. reckon i'm making u for it now :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

kev has just nipped out and sapphie has got straight up on the couch and gone to sleep next to me. she gonna be in trouble when he gets back :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> i've just dropped my laptop and spilt gravy on the cardi i wanted to wear tomorrow :devil:
> 
> wait till you see the corns we picked up em
> 
> why is it you give 4 dogs 4 hooves and they still have to fight over them :lol2: they are worse than kids


Its cos they think the other one's is bettererer lol 

Ooooo are they prettyfull ?



Exotic Mad said:


> mostly at the expense of a certainly somebody that we can't talk about on this forum :lol2:


LoooooooL yesh i did soooooooo well behaving with my usual jibes at kev though like :lol2::lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Periods are the pits, I cant wait to go through the change(Every blood test I have shows Ive not even started it yet:bash


 
I have the implant so mine are hit an miss............i can go months with nothing then will spot for weeks and then have a major bleed can get annoying :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> kev has just nipped out and sapphie has got straight up on the couch and gone to sleep next to me. she gonna be in trouble when he gets back :lol2:


 
hee hee awwwwww bless her least she is sleeping an not peeing or chewing laptops lol


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> Its cos they think the other one's is bettererer lol
> 
> Ooooo are they prettyfull ?
> 
> 
> 
> LoooooooL yesh i did soooooooo well behaving with my usual jibes at kev though like :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the implant so mine are hit an miss............i can go months with nothing then will spot for weeks and then have a major bleed can get annoying :lol2:


yes the corns are bootiful. gotta find room for em now lol. we need more vivs. big ones too if anyone wants to donate lots :mf_dribble:

ha you stopped yourself well earlier when you changed words round for kev :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've got the implant, so don't have anything at the moment. Tis lovely!!


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> hee hee awwwwww bless her least she is sleeping an not peeing or chewing laptops lol


yes that makes a nice change. my laptop still needs a p lol


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> yes the corns are bootiful. gotta find room for em now lol. we need more vivs. big ones too if anyone wants to donate lots :mf_dribble:
> 
> ha you stopped yourself well earlier when you changed words round for kev :lol2:


Oooo cant wait to see them 

yes i managed that well ha ha im still giggling at that now ha ha 



Amalthea said:


> I've got the implant, so don't have anything at the moment. Tis lovely!!


 
yeah i have had that in now for 4 years had it changed last year at 3 years jen 

it all changes lol an the lovelyness goes at times :lol2:


Exotic Mad said:


> yes that makes a nice change. my laptop still needs a p lol


 
LOL you an you P :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emma how is the noisy one behaving?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma how is the noisy one behaving?


 
she aint doing too bad at the moment booking her in for spaying bloody vouchers aint come yet so just gonna book it an have her done anyways


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> She certainly does:bash: She changes from a sweet chatterbox to an evil monster. Im sure her head spins:whistling2:


:gasp: So does Elise!!! :gasp:

Fortunately, I don't cos I'm too old now to have them and I certainly don't miss them - not that I had much of a problem with them actually.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: So does Elise!!! :gasp:
> 
> Fortunately, I don't cos I'm too old now to have them and I certainly don't miss them - not that I had much of a problem with them actually.


The only time I had trouble was before I had my fibroids treated, I never had trouble before them or after them:lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

anyone know if spot on wormer works? one of my lot pleasantly manages to throw up her tablet everytime


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> anyone know if spot on wormer works? one of my lot pleasantly manages to throw up her tablet everytime


 

I dont think they are as strong as the pills. Have you tried the Panacur liquid or granules as they dont have sickness as a side effect


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> anyone know if spot on wormer works? one of my lot pleasantly manages to throw up her tablet everytime


 
i have some panacur liquid hun ? 

i have some more coming so you can have whats left in my bottle ?

who was it hun ? was it molly? or one of the others ?


----------



## Emmaj

It feels so wierd having a tooth instead of a black stump :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> I dont think they are as strong as the pills. Have you tried the Panacur liquid or granules as they dont have sickness as a side effect


she sicks it up on purose lol but i have tried liquid but not granules


----------



## Emmaj

Stephhhhhhhhhhhhh

you need to check the garage for the enclosed litter trays please arrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> i have some panacur liquid hun ?
> 
> i have some more coming so you can have whats left in my bottle ?
> 
> who was it hun ? was it molly? or one of the others ?


it was molly lol she a little witch. but sapphire was rubbing her bum on the floor so not convinced its worked properly anyway as they are not meant to be reinfected while its still in the time are they


----------



## halifaxreptiles

is it safe to come out yet?? :flrt:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> Stephhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> you need to check the garage for the enclosed litter trays please arrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhh


ooooh yeah sorry hun forgot. will do it next time i go for a *** i promise :blush:


----------



## fenwoman

Exotic Mad said:


> anyone know if spot on wormer works? one of my lot pleasantly manages to throw up her tablet everytime


do you mean the vet prescribed one? (profender)
Yes it's very effective indeed. I use it on the ex ferals who will amputate fingers if I tried to worm them. Or otherwise, buy your drontal pill, get a small can of sardines in tomato juice, crush the pill between 2 spoon and mix in with a big teaspoon of the sardines and juice. Cats love it, it's good for them and the strong smell amnd taste disguise the taste of the wormer.


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> it was molly lol she a little witch. but sapphire was rubbing her bum on the floor so not convinced its worked properly anyway as they are not meant to be reinfected while its still in the time are they


 
no hun they shouldnt 

i have some panacur you can try if you want ?


----------



## Exotic Mad

halifaxreptiles said:


> is it safe to come out yet?? :flrt:


no get back in your box :whip:


----------



## halifaxreptiles

no point asking steph to look in the garage, shed forget her head at the best of times. (waits for the slap). How many you want?


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> no hun they shouldnt
> 
> i have some panacur you can try if you want ?


yes please hun thankies :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

halifaxreptiles said:


> is it safe to come out yet?? :flrt:


evening kev 



Exotic Mad said:


> ooooh yeah sorry hun forgot. will do it next time i go for a *** i promise :blush:


 
yesh you better do woman arghhhhhhhh at pishy walls :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

fenwoman said:


> do you mean the vet prescribed one? (profender)
> Yes it's very effective indeed. I use it on the ex ferals who will amputate fingers if I tried to worm them. Or otherwise, buy your drontal pill, get a small can of sardines in tomato juice, crush the pill between 2 spoon and mix in with a big teaspoon of the sardines and juice. Cats love it, it's good for them and the strong smell amnd taste disguise the taste of the wormer.


i put it with chicken last time but they very good at avoiding tablets. hadn't thought of crushing cos i'm a bit duh :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

halifaxreptiles said:


> no point asking steph to look in the garage, shed forget her head at the best of times. (waits for the slap). How many you want?


:gasp::devil::gasp::devil:


----------



## Emmaj

halifaxreptiles said:


> no point asking steph to look in the garage, shed forget her head at the best of times. (waits for the slap). How many you want?


 
4 please kev  if you have 4 :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> :gasp::devil::gasp::devil:


hee hee get im steph :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> 4 please kev  if you have 4 :2thumb:


you didn't cyber slap him for me :gasp:


----------



## halifaxreptiles

Grey ones or Red and cream, Or do you just want me to see if i can make 4 complete ones regardless of colour?


----------



## Emmaj

halifaxreptiles said:


> Grey ones or Red and cream, Or do you just want me to see if i can make 4 complete ones regardless of colour?


*slaps kev for steph*

:Na_Na_Na_Na: did it steph lol


im not bothered about colours kev lol dont have much of a colour scheme going here all a mish mash of colours :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Exotic Mad said:


> i put it with chicken last time but they very good at avoiding tablets. hadn't thought of crushing cos i'm a bit duh :lol2:


 the chicken is too bland to disguise the taste. My lot would such the powder off the chicken and spit it out. The tomato prevents them smelling or tasting the pill which apparently tastes nasty judging by the face pulling they do if they actually taste any of it.


----------



## Exotic Mad

why did i just read that ferret thread lol :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

i really dont know how my curtains are still up :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

fenwoman said:


> the chicken is too bland to disguise the taste. My lot would such the powder off the chicken and spit it out. The tomato prevents them smelling or tasting the pill which apparently tastes nasty judging by the face pulling they do if they actually taste any of it.


i though since molly loved chicken enough to steal a whole freshly cooked chicken and eat the whole thing in minutes i'd give her some lol

will try sardines. i have some in the cupboard. hoe it doesn't give her the runs lol


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> why did i just read that ferret thread lol :devil:


 
why wassup i dont read much on here really lol


----------



## halifaxreptiles

Emmaj said:


> why wassup i dont read much on here really lol


Didnt know you could read :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

halifaxreptiles said:


> Didnt know you could read :whistling2:


 
well i cant thats why i dont :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> well i cant thats why i dont :lol2:


just another muppet with pets lol. i should really stop reading threads :lol2:

yay my dawgies have settled down


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> just another muppet with pets lol. i should really stop reading threads :lol2:
> 
> yay my dawgies have settled down


yeah my leopard has settled down :lol2:

she had another shouting fit at the curtains :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> yeah my leopard has settled down :lol2:
> 
> she had another shouting fit at the curtains :lol2:


 she son't like ya curtains lol. get some new ones :whip:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> she son't like ya curtains lol. get some new ones :whip:


 
i may need to soon she had ripped them already :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> i may need to soon she had ripped them already :gasp::lol2:


little monster :lol2: i'm soooo tired


----------



## fenwoman

Exotic Mad said:


> i though since molly loved chicken enough to steal a whole freshly cooked chicken and eat the whole thing in minutes i'd give her some lol
> 
> will try sardines. i have some in the cupboard. hoe it doesn't give her the runs lol


don't give her a lot. Apparently it's very good for them and mine love it although they only get it at worming time.


----------



## Shell195

Evening Pam, have you had a good day? and did Chalky get his new bed?


----------



## fenwoman

oh and I'vwe just found google street view and it's brilliant. And bTW again, I got escorted out of ASDA this afternoon by 3 policemen and I'm now banned from the store also :gasp:


----------



## Exotic Mad

fenwoman said:


> don't give her a lot. Apparently it's very good for them and mine love it although they only get it at worming time.


i've never known a dog with such a sensitive tum lol. although she loves her own poo too eat. in fact she loves all food but most give her the runs


----------



## Shell195

I have a nekkid kitty purring in my ear:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> oh and I'vwe just found google street view and it's brilliant. And bTW again, I got escorted out of ASDA this afternoon by 3 policemen and I'm now banned from the store also :gasp:


 
:lol2: What have you been up to now pmsl


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> oh and I'vwe just found google street view and it's brilliant. And bTW again, I got escorted out of ASDA this afternoon by 3 policemen and I'm now banned from the store also :gasp:


OMG why :gasp:


Shell195 said:


> I have a nekkid kitty purring in my ear:flrt:


 
lol your such a tease 

and argggggggggh my nets on go slow grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Exotic Mad

right off to bed. night all :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> right off to bed. night all :flrt:


night hun see ya in the morn :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Night mad lady:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Night mad lady:whistling2:


 
yay i lost the title wahooooooooooo:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> oh and I'vwe just found google street view and it's brilliant. And bTW again, I got escorted out of ASDA this afternoon by 3 policemen and I'm now banned from the store also :gasp:


I want to know why too!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I want to know why too!


 
She probably set up a stand by the eggs and tried to educate people or tried to hide Big Ursa in her coat:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> She probably set up a stand by the eggs and tried to educate people or tried to hide Big Ursa in her coat:whistling2:


LOL shell


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Night mad lady:whistling2:


yes shell, yes you are a mad lady, but we love you :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> yes shell, yes you are a mad lady, but we love you :lol2:


 LOL evening ian :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

evening wench:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> evening wench:flrt:


hee hee i have been crowned today :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:

*the porceline type like lol*


----------



## feorag

Quick hello and goodbye Ian! :lol2:

I'm off to bed now - totally cream crackered! bad night's sleep last night and I still haven't found my proper head yet and this one still doesn't fit properly, so I'm going!!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Quick hello and goodbye Ian! :lol2:
> 
> I'm off to bed now - totally cream crackered! bad night's sleep last night and I still haven't found my proper head yet and this one still doesn't fit properly, so I'm going!!


night eileen hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

goodnight eileeeeeeeeeeeeeen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Night Eileen!! 

Hiya, Ian!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yes shell, yes you are a mad lady, but we love you :lol2:


 
Watch it Buster:devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Watch it Buster:devil:


 
hee hee ged im shell :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> hee hee *ged* im shell :lol2:


Whos Ged:whistling2:

ETA NIGHT EILEEN (shouted in case she cant hear me)


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: What have you been up to now pmsl





Emmaj said:


> OMG why :gasp:





feorag said:


> I want to know why too!


To all of you, eggs were involved.But it wasn't me!!
I went past the eggs section becauser the reduced bakery bit is opposite them. As I walked past, I noticed some stickers on or near the eggs and went to look what they said. Someone else apparently hates battery eggs and had placed stickers saying for people to choose free range eggs. A lady had picked up a box of battery eggs and I pointed the stickers out to her and commented that I agreed with the sentiments and that no animal lover would buy battery eggs. I left it at that and went to look at the reduced bakery stuff as I had been going to do. As I was mooching among the bakery stuff I saw a shop assistant come and remove the stickers. I thought no more of it and moved on to the frozen bit to get some ice cream . I was there about 10 minutes when 2 shop assistants came up to me and asked if I'd seen who put the stickers on the eggs. I replied I hadn't. I said I'd seen the stickers, and I had pointed them out to a woman who was buying battery eggs but I hadn't actually seen anyone put the stickers on. They said "ok" and went away. I completed my shopping in the place and was there for another half hour before going to the tills. Half my shopping had gone through, the assistant had taken my £5 gift voucher and processed it when I was pounced on again by the shop assistants who again accused me of putting the stickers on. This time they said they had CCTV of me doing so which was a bare faced lie as I had not done it. So I told her I wanted to see this CCTV and she refused to let me, stating 'data protection'. The manager came over and I had problems with him a couple of weeks prior and he doesn't like me. He also stated he had CCTV of me putting the stickers on and again I demanded to see this for myself and again he refused and said "it doesn't matter in any case, because you are banned from my store". I asked why I was banned and he said "I don't need a reason and I'm not discussing it with you get out of my store" , this last bit shouting and everyone in the shop was looking over. So I demanded he called the policve and they could look at the CCTV footage and he said he wouldn't let them look at it either. Hmmm. So He turned to a female assistant and said "escort her from the store" and she went to take my arm whereupon I did get very annoyed and warned her that if she so much as touched me, I would be suing for common assault. Needless to say she didn't touch me. I left the store and the security man said he's called the police so I waited for them in my car. They were there in 5 minutes. (actually since trespass is a civil offence, why did they come out?And will they then come out if I find trespassers on my land?) anyway, there I was in ASDA car park. A little grey haired old lady, with 3 policemen around her :gasp: I explained the situation to them and emptied my handbag asking them to look for these stickers (which weren't there cos I hadn't got any bloody stickers) anyway. Up[shot is the police said that the manager could refuse to serve whomever he pleased amnd didn't have to give a reason and since the car park also belonged to ASDA I had to leave as I'd been asked to.So I got escorted and banned, and ASDA took my £5 gift voucher and wouldn't give it back so they stole £5 from me too and allbecause the arse of a manager wanted to believe I'd put stickers by the eggs. Incidentally,. as we were stood by the doors arguing, the greeter came over and said "look love, I'm a vegetarian too but I don't force my beliefs down people's throats". I was stunned for a second before saying that I had no idea what she was on about and that I wasn't a vegetarian, but I reared my own meat. They just refused to believe me so that's it.
The reason the manager doesn't like me is that a few weeks ago, I was in a hurry and went thrtough the self service tills. I got my stuff, paid by debit card and then the till had a melt down and crashed. I called the assistant over as I wanted my reciept and the £20 cash back I'd requested as I needed to get hay the next day. She fiddled with the screen and announced that it had crashed and I'd h ave to do it all again. I asked why I needed to do it again since the til screen had acknowledged my payment and said "thank you for your payment, please remove your card" which I'd done, then stood like a lemon, waiting for the cashback to appear. She insisted that there is no way my money had been taken from the card and I insisted it had. Manager was called and he again insisted there was no way any money had been taken. I said it had, so he says "well just do it all again, then go home and if when you get your bank statement, you find it was charged twice, bring the statement back and we'll refund it. Well I'm sorry but no.
So I told him that I'd take my shopping and my cashback and if they found that it hadn't been paid for, I would pay for it on my next visit. He said no. So I asked if he really intended me to go away and buy myself a printer in order to print proof that ASDA had charged me twice. Basically I told him that there must be some way to check in the store. He said there wasn't and an assistant twittered on that the centre console said it hadn't been paid for so that was proof enough. I stood my ground and another woman came over and said "but I can check on the computer upstairs" and the manager gave her a filthy look, but told her to check. I told her to bring a print out as proof either way. 15 minutes later, she comes back with the printout showing that my payment had gone through. Assistant both abject apologies, manager face like thunder totally pissed off apologised with bad grace. It obviously pained him to do so. And that I believe is why he accused me of placing stickers.So now, half of Wisbech has seen and heard me being ordered from the store and banned, and then seen me in the car park surrounded by policemen and I'm mad as hell and looking for a lawsuit. I'll buy a sphynx with the proceeds and no matter if I get an official apology, I will never shop in ASDA again. Not unless he is sacked.
Incidentally, I was telling my friend Lynne what happened on the phone when I got home and she says the till had tried to charge her twice too and her bank had to refund her.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Whos Ged:whistling2:
> 
> ETA NIGHT EILEEN (shouted in case she cant hear me)


ged im............get him ???


----------



## Shell195

Pam that is awful:bash: I hate big companies:bash:


----------



## feorag

Pam, If that was me I'd be onto Asda Head Office and complain about the Manager's attitude and the reason why you think he decided to ban you, which had nothing to do with eggs. And I would comment on a manager who threatens the elderly with CCTV footage of an event that is impossible, because it never happened, but was very threatening behaviour in front of witnesses. And I'd tell them that unless they do something about it, you'll go to the papers and tell them what happened!

That's victimisation of the elderly and will be looked as very bad public relations - don't forget they're owned by an American company!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Pam, If that was me I'd be onto Asda Head Office and complain about the Manager's attitude and the reason why you think he decided to ban you, which had nothing to do with eggs. And I would comment on a manager who threatens the elderly with CCTV footage of an event that is impossible, because it never happened, but was very threatening behaviour in front of witnesses. And I'd tell them that unless they do something about it, you'll go to the papers and tell them what happened!
> 
> That's victimisation of the elderly and will be looked as very bad public relations - don't forget they're owned by an American company!


 
Very impressed:notworthy:


----------



## feorag

:blush: thank you! :lol2: I would though, I'd be foaming and out for revenge if someone did that to me - arrogant w*nker!!

Still shaking my head at the people with the rabbit kits feeding watered down cows milk! :roll: That'll be as much good for them as a fart in a collander! *shakes head again*


----------



## Shell195

Im not even sure that they should have taken the babies away from mum.
I have a cat here that I handreared as a 3 day old kitten after a lady found 2 under a bush, then fed them cold watered down cows milk and gave them no heat. Sadly the kittens sister died a few minutes after I picked them up:devil:


----------



## selina20

Heya everyone,
Not having a good day Ewans been poorly last couple of days hes shivering running a temp and very sleepy. Hes drinking and eating fine .


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Heya everyone,
> Not having a good day Ewans been poorly last couple of days hes shivering running a temp and very sleepy. Hes drinking and eating fine .


Poor Ewan and poor you. Its so distressing seeing little ones poorly 
I hope he feels better soon


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Poor Ewan and poor you. Its so distressing seeing little ones poorly
> I hope he feels better soon


Just offered him some lunch an he wont eat it


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Just offered him some lunch an he wont eat it


 
Poor baby  You going to take him to the doctors?


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, Selina, it's such a worry when this happens, but if it's any comfort *most* of the time, they sleep themselves better and can knock off a virus in a matter of a couple of days. However, there are a lot more nasty viruses about nowadays than there were when mine were babies, so you have to watch them so carefully.

I still worry when my grandchildren won't eat!


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Poor baby  You going to take him to the doctors?


Going to try and get him in as an emergency later if i can.



feorag said:


> Oh dear, Selina, it's such a worry when this happens, but if it's any comfort *most* of the time, they sleep themselves better and can knock off a virus in a matter of a couple of days. However, there are a lot more nasty viruses about nowadays than there were when mine were babies, so you have to watch them so carefully.
> 
> I still worry when my grandchildren won't eat!


I worry about any infection or virus cos of how ill he was at birth


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Going to try and get him in as an emergency later if i can.
> 
> 
> 
> I worry about any infection or virus cos of how ill he was at birth


 
Awww, Ive just noticed hes only 8 months old :flrt: poor little man


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Awww, Ive just noticed hes only 8 months old :flrt: poor little man


Yup 8 months going on 2 years lol. In the last few weeks hes burnt his hand, had conjunctivitis and the sniffles but this isnt him.

On another note why do puppies like dirty nappies :devil::devil:. Its grosss


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Going to try and get him in as an emergency later if i can.
> 
> I worry about any infection or virus cos of how ill he was at birth


I would too after what happened!



selina20 said:


> Yup 8 months going on 2 years lol. In the last few weeks hes burnt his hand, had conjunctivitis and the sniffles but this isnt him.


And I firmly believe that mothers know their children and part of the problem is that doctors don't! :bash: I know that Iain could be slightly under the weather and his face would go white and his eyes would have lilac shadows underneath them and he'd look really ill, but Elise who has a much darker skin could be _really_ ill and still look the picture of health so I often had a problem convincing my doc that she was ill, but never did with Iain! :bash:


selina20 said:


> On another note why do puppies like dirty nappies :devil::devil:. Its grosss


Wish I knew! I've just b*llocked Skye this morning because we're trying to keep Purrdy in the living room as much as possible so we can monitor her drinking and wee-ing and he's just gone in a eaten whatever was in the litter tray! :bash:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> I would too after what happened!
> 
> And I firmly believe that mothers know their children and part of the problem is that doctors don't! :bash: I know that Iain could be slightly under the weather and his face would go white and his eyes would have lilac shadows underneath them and he'd look really ill, but Elise who has a much darker skin could be _really_ ill and still look the picture of health so I often had a problem convincing my doc that she was ill, but never did with Iain! :bash:
> Wish I knew! I've just b*llocked Skye this morning because we're trying to keep Purrdy in the living room as much as possible so we can monitor her drinking and wee-ing and he's just gone in a eaten whatever was in the litter tray! :bash:


Iv had to move the bin out the kitchen because she pulls his nappies out and eats all the pooh that is in the nappy. This is why she no longer licks my face lol.


----------



## sundia

hello everyone


----------



## Shell195

Dogs can be so gross. My lot would keep all the litter trays clean if I let them. I have to have hooded trays facing the wall so they cant reach inside:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Hello Sundia, how is Hiro doing?


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> hello everyone


Heya



Shell195 said:


> Dogs can be so gross. My lot would keep all the litter trays clean if I let them. I have to have hooded trays facing the wall so they cant reach inside:bash:


Ewwwwwwwwww. My old dog used to eat fox pooh after she had rolled in it.


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Hello Sundia, how is Hiro doing?


Hay hes doing really well... no toilet accidents for 9 days  He had his first injection last wednesday. He now fully understands "sit" and "paw" and learning "down" and hes venturing around the house on his own and does not feel the need to be in the same room as us all the time. 

Him and saskia are getting on much better too


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Pam, If that was me I'd be onto Asda Head Office and complain about the Manager's attitude and the reason why you think he decided to ban you, which had nothing to do with eggs. And I would comment on a manager who threatens the elderly with CCTV footage of an event that is impossible, because it never happened, but was very threatening behaviour in front of witnesses. And I'd tell them that unless they do something about it, you'll go to the papers and tell them what happened!
> 
> That's victimisation of the elderly and will be looked as very bad public relations - don't forget they're owned by an American company!


 already emailed them last night. Awaiting a reply. My mate Lynne says I have a right to view the supposed footage, under the freedom of information act and that should they get rid of it, this is against the law. I wouldn't have minded so much if I had placed the bleddy stickers. I usually write on the display boxes with my red felt pen "cruel battery eggs, please don't buy" but I didn't even do that cos I just wanted to get round and get home cos I'd been out all day getting Chalky's new bed, then over to the feed mill and the car was full to the brim with half a tonne of feed which needed to be partially unloaded before it got dark. As it was, it never got done and I have it to look forward to (not)later on if I can get my lungs to work prop[erly (stress makes me have asthma).
The funniest thing was the flipping greeter coming over and saying accusingly that she too was a vegetarian but didn't push her beliefs onto people:bash: She said this without any proof that I had or had not done it, and she simply assumed that I was vegetarian. Talk about jumping to conclusions.
I'm going to ask ASDA head office to release the CCTV footage and then figure out how to get revenge on the manager.


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Iv had to move the bin out the kitchen because she pulls his nappies out and eats all the pooh that is in the nappy. This is why she no longer licks my face lol.


 


sundia said:


> hello everyone


Hiya. You do know that you haven't given me the measurement for the bracelet for your mother, don't you? I've been waiting to hear from you and am now wondering if you still want it? 


fenwoman said:


> I'm going to ask ASDA head office to release the CCTV footage and then figure out how to get revenge on the manager.


You go girl! You are right!!

You have been accused unfairly of doing something that you didn't do and, as such, you could threaten a claim of defamation of character as the manager said, in other customers' hearing, that he had CCTV footage of you committing that act, when in fact he didn't!! Now all those customer who heard him say that, believe that you are a 'criminal'.

You now want an apology from the manager, maybe even a public apology, so those customers know that you did not do what he accused you in public of doing!!

You could even go straight to the newspapers with your story - "poor, innocent old woman wrongly accused and thrown out of supermarket by manager's false accusation"


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> You have been accused unfairly of doing something that you didn't do and, as such, you could threaten a claim of defamation of character as the manager said, in other customers' hearing, that he had CCTV footage of you committing that act, when in fact he didn't!! Now all those customer who heard him say that, believe that you are a 'criminal'.
> 
> You now want an apology from the manager, maybe even a public apology, so those customers know that you did not do what he accused you in public of doing!!
> 
> You could even go straight to the newspapers with your story - "poor, innocent old woman wrongly accused and thrown out of supermarket by manager's false accusation"


 The other issue is that everyone coming into the store or going out of the store saw me besdide my car with 3 policemen around me, plus the store security guard as I was telling them what had happened. As I sadi to the policeman I was talking to, everyone will think I've been stealing things. To which he replied that he didn't think so because if I'd been stealing, I'd be in handcuffs, which is nonsense. If you saw someone in a supermarket carpark surrounded by 3 policemen and a security guard, wouldn't you think they've just been nabbed for shoplifting? My reputation is in tatters.
Add to that the hassle I've been having with warmfront over the last 3 years and all I can say is that I must thrive on stress. And all because I won't be a good girl and do as I'm told and be thankful.:whip:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> The other issue is that everyone coming into the store or going out of the store saw me besdide my car with 3 policemen around me, plus the store security guard as I was telling them what had happened. As I sadi to the policeman I was talking to, everyone will think I've been stealing things. To which he replied that he didn't think so because if I'd been stealing, I'd be in handcuffs, which is nonsense. If you saw someone in a supermarket carpark surrounded by 3 policemen and a security guard, wouldn't you think they've just been nabbed for shoplifting? My reputation is in tatters.
> Add to that the hassle I've been having with warmfront over the last 3 years and all I can say is that I must thrive on stress. And all because I won't be a good girl and do as I'm told and be thankful.:whip:


I've never seen a shoplifter taken away in handcuffs - that's bloody ridiculous!! And you are right everyone who saw you being taken away and everyone who saw you surrounded by policemen in the car park will probably think you were shoplifting, but whatever they think it won't be anything positive and that was all wrong when you had done nothing!!

I would have a field day with this!!! :lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Hiya. You do know that you haven't given me the measurement for the bracelet for your mother, don't you? I've been waiting to hear from you and am now wondering if you still want it?



Haya

i am so sorry i havnt really be replying on here past few days as i have been feeling very poorly so i havnt managed to messure her wrist


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> Night mad lady:whistling2:


hey me no mad lady :crazy:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> hey me no mad lady :crazy:


:whistling2: LOL
:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Evening people


----------



## feorag

Evening!


sundia said:


> i am so sorry i havnt really be replying on here past few days as i have been feeling very poorly so i havnt managed to messure her wrist


No need to apologise, I know you haven't been on here for the last few days, so figured it might be cos you weren't well. Do you still want it? Cos you said it was for Mother's Day and of course that's on Sunday!


----------



## Exotic Mad

Hi Shell

Hi Emma

my naughty dog keeps getting into the bit of the garden she not allowed in and inever see how she gets in to stop her :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> Hi Shell
> 
> Hi Emma
> 
> my naughty dog keeps getting into the bit of the garden she not allowed in and inever see how she gets in to stop her :devil:


 
evening all 

just fed the skunks i am a sat chilling now :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> Hi Shell
> 
> Hi Emma
> 
> my naughty dog keeps getting into the bit of the garden she not allowed in and inever see how she gets in to stop her :devil:


 

Going by my two Cavaliers they can fit through the smallest of places


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> Going by my two Cavaliers they can fit through the smallest of places


this is a big fat beagle lol. ooh what colour are your cavaliers?


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo OMG cant believe the difference 

kev an steph brought me some of the hooded litter trays this morn and wow makes such a difference lol 

i have had to take the flaps off while they are getting used to them but they are working a blooming treat :2thumb:

thank you kev an steph :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Ooooo OMG cant believe the difference
> 
> kev an steph brought me some of the hooded litter trays this morn and wow makes such a difference lol
> 
> i have had to take the flaps off while they are getting used to them but they are working a blooming treat :2thumb:
> 
> thank you kev an steph :no1:


And thankyou Shell for suggesting them:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> this is a big fat beagle lol. ooh what colour are your cavaliers?


She probably goes under the fence:lol2:
I have a Black/tan( 7 years) and a Blenheim(14 years)

Claude











Murphy


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> And thankyou Shell for suggesting them:whistling2:


yesh fankoooooooooooooooo :flrt::flrt:



Shell195 said:


> She probably goes under the fence:lol2:
> I have a Black/tan( 7 years) and a Blenheim(14 years)
> 
> Claude
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Murphy
> 
> image


saphire is like murphy :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Emma - the money is in my account - many thanks. Been making more cat bracelets today cos all my jewellery is going off tomorrow to Emma to sell for me - Hopefully!!


----------



## Exotic Mad

awww so cute. i love cavaliers. she can't get under the fence its trellis stuff with tiny holes.

the hooded litter trays were all down to me remembering :whistling2:

anyone know why molly has recently started eating her poo and virtually all the other dogs poo too? not that i'm complaining about having less to clear up lol


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> yesh fankoooooooooooooooo :flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> saphire is like murphy :flrt::flrt:


just a tall leggy version at the min :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Emma - the money is in my account - many thanks. Been making more cat bracelets today cos all my jewellery is going off tomorrow to Emma to sell for me - Hopefully!!


yay goodo 

Ooooo i wonder if steph would let me display some of your animal typey ones lizards an ect in the shop for you to sell..............goes off to be nice to steph :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

blenheim is the only colour we don't have :whistling2:

question about feeding. ruby doesn't always finish her dinner and she looks a little thin although it could be the start of her leggy phase. but to make sure i was thinking about mixing her dry food with warm water as i don't have water down in the house they have it in the garden so they drink then pee lol. has anyone else tried this. apparently a lot of service dogs eat like this


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> yay goodo
> 
> Ooooo i wonder if steph would let me display some of your animal typey ones lizards an ect in the shop for you to sell..............goes off to be nice to steph :lol2::lol2::lol2:


come on then em be nice to me :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> awww so cute. i love cavaliers. she can't get under the fence its trellis stuff with tiny holes.
> 
> the hooded litter trays were all down to me remembering :whistling2:
> 
> anyone know why molly has recently started eating her poo and virtually all the other dogs poo too? not that i'm complaining about having less to clear up lol


 
some dogs are just poo eaters...............its something back in the wild that they would do naturally to provide themselves with vitamins 

so could be lacking in a vitamin somewhere if she has started doing it more frequently hun


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> blenheim is the only colour we don't have :whistling2:
> 
> question about feeding. ruby doesn't always finish her dinner and she looks a little thin although it could be the start of her leggy phase. but to make sure i was thinking about mixing her dry food with warm water as i don't have water down in the house they have it in the garden so they drink then pee lol. has anyone else tried this. apparently a lot of service dogs eat like this


 
if they are on dried i would put water down for them hun 

i have water bowls allover that the dogs, skunks and cats all share lol 

they become very thirsty with the kibble and mine have a good drink before and after food is served


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> some dogs are just poo eaters...............its something back in the wild that they would do naturally to provide themselves with vitamins
> 
> so could be lacking in a vitamin somewhere if she has started doing it more frequently hun


she has just started but don't know if its because she has started battle with sapphire for alpha dog


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> come on then em be nice to me :mf_dribble:


dum dee dum dum 

steph can we advertise some of eileens fantastical jewellry in the shop :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrterrrrrrrrrleeeeeeeeeeease :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> if they are on dried i would put water down for them hun
> 
> i have water bowls allover that the dogs, skunks and cats all share lol
> 
> they become very thirsty with the kibble and mine have a good drink before and after food is served


they go in the garden before and after feeding so can drink then hun


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> dum dee dum dum
> 
> steph can we advertise some of eileens fantastical jewellry in the shop :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrterrrrrrrrrleeeeeeeeeeease :flrt::flrt:


hmmmm maybe :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> she has just started but don't know if its because she has started battle with sapphire for alpha dog


 
my nookie has always been a poo eater tbh its something he has always done 

an i know he is lacking of nothing as i had tests done when he was younger to make sure lol 

some dogs just like to eat poo lol you just have to remember not to let them give you kisses :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> my nookie has always been a poo eater tbh its something he has always done
> 
> an i know he is lacking of nothing as i had tests done when he was younger to make sure lol
> 
> some dogs just like to eat poo lol you just have to remember not to let them give you kisses :lol2:


yuk i only let the lickle cavaliers give me kisses anyway cos molly would drown ya face


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> yuk i only let the lickle cavaliers give me kisses anyway cos molly would drown ya face


 
hee hee her tongue is as big as her ears :flrt::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My dogs get fed dried kibble and I always add cold water to the feeds as it slows them down.
I have water bowls everywhere as my dogs constantly drink throughout the day even with added water


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> My dogs get fed dried kibble and I always add cold water to the feeds as it slows them down.
> I have water bowls everywhere as my dogs constantly drink throughout the day even with added water


will try adding water to it :2thumb:

mine are outside every half an hour cos they pee everywhere otherwise so they refill on pee amunition every half hour


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> they go in the garden before and after feeding so can drink then hun


 
you really could do with leaving the water down for them when they are eating hun specially with cavs hun if they dont have the access to the water while eating specially kibble it can cause kidney problems to them 

i have to always leave water available for the huskies too as its the same with them hun 

bleeding dogs hee hee


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> will try adding water to it :2thumb:
> 
> mine are outside every half an hour cos they pee everywhere otherwise so they refill on pee amunition every half hour


 
peeeeeeeeee monsters they are when they are pups though 

it gets better honest lol 

nah it does its amazing the difference in a pup an a 3 yr old dog :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My hedgehog has built an enormous nest and blocked the enterance:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> My hedgehog has built an enormous nest and blocked the enterance:no1:


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cool shell :no1:

fingers crossed :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Exotic Mad

off to bed. night all. text me emmmmmmmmmmmmmma


----------



## Shell195

Night Steph


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> off to bed. night all. text me emmmmmmmmmmmmmma


night hun will bob down tha morra hun  :flrt::flrt:

and i will text ya lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Night Steph


 
shellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

I must admit I've always left water down for both my dogs and cats, whether they were eating a complete meal that was soaked or not. I think it's important if they are eating a dried meal. After all some days I drink more than others - some days are hotter than others!!



Shell195 said:


> My hedgehog has built an enormous nest and blocked the enterance:no1:


Oooh!! You are so lucky and I am so jealous!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I must admit I've always left water down for both my dogs and cats, whether they were eating a complete meal that was soaked or not. I think it's important if they are eating a dried meal. After all some days I drink more than others - some days are hotter than others!!
> 
> Oooh!! You are so lucky and I am so jealous!! :bash:


 

I want to look and see but know I cant:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I want to look and see but know I cant:bash:


 
NOOOOOOOOOOO lady behave restrain :devil::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I still feel sick:bash:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Evening!No need to apologise, I know you haven't been on here for the last few days, so figured it might be cos you weren't well. Do you still want it? Cos you said it was for Mother's Day and of course that's on Sunday!


how much for the bracelet as it is now posted?

i wont get a chance to measure her wrist now so might just have to take a chance  


 i feel sick


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> how much for the bracelet as it is now posted?
> 
> i wont get a chance to measure her wrist now so might just have to take a chance
> 
> 
> i feel sick


I haven't been able to post it, cos you haven't given me your address - you must be sick! :lol:

I've been waiting to find out the length in case it needed shortened and your address etc, so for the moment nothing has been done.


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Exciting Shell!! Keep away


----------



## Shell195

Well Im off to bed as Im at the catshow tomorrow and have some running about to do beforehand.
I have had the phone to my ear that long that its gone dead:lol2:

I have just been up to check the animals before bed and Tiggy hog is busy stuffing her face and looking very fat. She froze when she saw me so I left her to it.
Jen I will get you a pack of teats tomorrow as one of the stands sells them 

Night everybody xxx


----------



## freekygeeky

Giner is going to the vets on monday


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/478190-cats-kittens-need-homes-watford.html


----------



## Amalthea

I just saw that, Gina.... It's disgusting! How can it get so bad and then the poor things only be given 24 hours?!?


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> I just saw that, Gina.... It's disgusting! How can it get so bad and then the poor things only be given 24 hours?!?


crazy isnt it?


----------



## Amalthea

Saddening....


----------



## feorag

Hi girls - I agree, very saddening that they can't do something with them until they can at least try to find homes for them!

Quiet on here today isn't it? Course Shell's at the cat show! :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Exotic Mad said:


> blenheim is the only colour we don't have :whistling2:
> 
> question about feeding. ruby doesn't always finish her dinner and she looks a little thin although it could be the start of her leggy phase. but to make sure i was thinking about mixing her dry food with warm water as i don't have water down in the house they have it in the garden so they drink then pee lol. has anyone else tried this. apparently a lot of service dogs eat like this


They need to have free access to water if you are feeding them kibble.
:2thumb:



Exotic Mad said:


> they go in the garden before and after feeding so can drink then hun


This is not a good way for them to drink to be honest as it can cause the kibble to swell in the stomach and cause bloat in succeptible breeds and just plain old stomach ache in others. Instructions on the bag will state that fresh clean drinking water should be accessable at all times and this is also part of the animal welfare act. What happens if you go out for a few hours? What happens if you go out for a few hours on a hot day or if you get tied up with something or have an accident while you are out on a hot day, your dogs would suffer terribly.
The act of peeing does not happen within minutes of drinking, it happens an hour or more after they drink and the water filters through the body into the bladder. House training by restricting water is, I'm afraid, not only cruel, but ineffective. I once took in a young GSD which had been housetrained like this, sadly she had to be PTS because her kidney function had been impaired.


----------



## Amalthea

Been busy today, too  Just sitting down for a bit before hopping in the bath


----------



## feorag

I've been parcelling up my jewellery and other stuff to post to Gloucester, so been to the post office to do that.

Now I'm about to attempt to make a large pouch for 3 rats! Only made a little one for Shell's chipmunk up to now, so it'll be interesting to see how it comes out - if it's not quite right it'll do for my boys and if it comes out good, then I think I'll make my boys one!


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Hi girls - I agree, very saddening that they can't do something with them until they can at least try to find homes for them!
> 
> Quiet on here today isn't it? Course Shell's at the cat show! :whistling2:


according to one of the cat forums, all cats and kittens are now safe.


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Been busy today, too  Just sitting down for a bit before hopping in the bath


be very careful. Baths can often be slippy. Hopping in the bath is probably against some elf and safety regulation.Stick to jumping with both feet, or if you must hop, do so outside the bath on a non slip surface. Roller skating in the bath may also be classed as a hazardous hobby plus is plays havoc with the shiny finish.


----------



## feorag

:lol2:

Any word from Asda??


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Any word from Asda??


 not a flipping peep. Son say I need to report ther theft of my fiver to the police.They took my gift voucher and ran it through the till before my shopping all went through, then they diodn't let me complete the transaction and banned me from the store but they didn't return my gift voucher. Son says they can ignore an email but I should write a letter demanding CCTV images of me (freedom of information act) and then see about finding a lawyer. Nothing will happen now until Monday though.


----------



## feorag

Your son is right - they stole your gift voucher! 

Re-send your first e-mail with the comment "It would appear that you didn't get my earlier e-mail so I'm sending it to you again!" :whistling2: Then I would literally bombard them so they would know I wasn't going away until they addressed the problem.


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Your son is right - they stole your gift voucher!
> 
> Re-send your first e-mail with the comment "It would appear that you didn't get my earlier e-mail so I'm sending it to you again!" :whistling2: Then I would literally bombard them so they would know I wasn't going away until they addressed the problem.


 I'll not be letting them get away with anything but I am having to deal with warmfront too and that's taking a lot of time and effort. I've only so much time. At least if I write a letter and send it recorded delivery they can't say they never got it.They have to releace the CCTV to me if I request it. It'll cost me a tenner to get it but it'll be worth it.

BTW off on a tangent, has anyone looked at their house on google street view yet? It's brilliant.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've been parcelling up my jewellery and other stuff to post to Gloucester, so been to the post office to do that.
> 
> Now I'm about to attempt to make a large pouch for 3 rats! Only made a little one for Shell's chipmunk up to now, so it'll be interesting to see how it comes out - if it's not quite right it'll do for my boys and if it comes out good, then I think I'll make my boys one!


 
*And my ratties want one too*:no1:



fenwoman said:


> I'll not be letting them get away with anything but I am having to deal with warmfront too and that's taking a lot of time and effort. I've only so much time. At least if I write a letter and send it recorded delivery they can't say they never got it.They have to releace the CCTV to me if I request it. It'll cost me a tenner to get it but it'll be worth it.
> 
> BTW off on a tangent, has anyone looked at their house on google street view yet? It's brilliant.


 
*Good luck Pam, you deserve some. I would rather not look at my street on google, its bad enough looking at it every time I go in or out the front door:bash: Maybe I should always go out the back gate as its nice there with lots of greenery and open spaces*:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im back from the cat show now and managed to cry when looking at the Oriental blacks, one of them looked just like my Benji who was pts aged 14 months old due to a crush injury recieved at the breeders. It only came to light when he was treated for colitis that never cleared up and he was x rayed. His spine was that crushed it pressed on the nerves to his bowel and bladder and he was totally unfixable, He became ulcerated due to his constant licking and was a very unhappy boy 

There were 2 Sphynx being shown today but none as handsome as my Dennis:flrt: We fell in love with a Devon rex kitten too:flrt: Saw some cats I have never seen before too

We came back with a load of cat toys, a bag of fleece and Jens packet of teats:no1:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Giner is going to the vets on monday


 

Awww, whats up with him?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> We came back with a load of cat toys, a bag of fleece and Jens packet of teats:no1:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: You're a star!! How much do I owe ya? :flrt:

What did I miss, Pam?!? :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> *And my ratties want one too*:no1:


And they can have one if they want - assuming I can master it. It's so long since I made yours I can't even begin to remember how I did it! :roll:


Shell195 said:


> *And my ratties want one too*:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good luck Pam, you deserve some. I would rather not look at my street on google, its bad enough looking at it every time I go in or out the front door:bash: Maybe I should always go out the back gate as its nice there with lots of greenery and open spaces*:whistling2:


My house looks quite presentable - I did look to see if there were any pussies sitting in the windows, but it must have been siesta time when they came cos my car wasn't on the drive, which means we were both out and so all cats would have been spark out on the bed! :lol:


Shell195 said:


> Im back from the cat show now and managed to cry when looking at the Oriental blacks, one of them looked just like my Benji who was pts aged 14 months old due to a crush injury recieved at the breeders. It only came to light when he was treated for colitis that never cleared up and he was x rayed. His spine was that crushed it pressed on the nerves to his bowel and bladder and he was totally unfixable, He became ulcerated due to his constant licking and was a very unhappy boy
> 
> There were 2 Sphynx being shown today but none as handsome as my Dennis:flrt: We fell in love with a Devon rex kitten too:flrt: Saw some cats I have never seen before too
> 
> We came back with a load of cat toys, a bag of fleece and Jens packet of teats:no1:


Shell I could bring home every Devon Rex kitten I see at a show - but then I'd want to take them back again when they grew up! :lol2:

I still get a huge lump in my throat when I look at the Havanas! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

I found our house on google maps  I posted a screen shot of it on fb *lol*


----------



## feorag

I've just found every house I've ever lived in except the one where I was born cos it was knocked down about 40 years ago and the one I lived in at Wallop cos it isn't on street maps yet, but all the rest are there! 

Felt quite weird looking at my mum and dad's house!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: You're a star!! How much do I owe ya? :flrt:
> 
> Class it as a pressie  pm me your address and I will post them out tomorrow


----------



## Amalthea

Awww Shell!!! I woulda paid ya...... Will PM ya now xx


----------



## freekygeeky

and my prezzi?...ann summers boook :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> and my prezzi?...ann summers boook :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Now what would a single young lady want with one of those?? :whistling2: :grin1:

Forgot to tell you all, this stupid dog of mine "toothed" me twice yesterday when we were out and I've got 2 red circular tooth marks on my leg surrounded by bruises! :roll: I let him off cos there was no-one else but us on the field and he just kinda goes barmy. Usually he rushes at me and either crashes into me or jumps up and plants a paw on my leg, but twice yesterday he did his other trick which is to rush at me so fast he can't stop, *but* with his bloody mouth open, so he hits me with his teeth and at the speed he was travelling it bloody hurt! :roll:

I'd forgotten all about it until I went to bed last night and lay on that side - cos that's when I realised how much it hurt! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Now what would a single young lady want with one of those?? :whistling2: :grin1:
> 
> Forgot to tell you all, this stupid dog of mine "toothed" me twice yesterday when we were out and I've got 2 red circular tooth marks on my leg surrounded by bruises! :roll: I let him off cos there was no-one else but us on the field and he just kinda goes barmy. Usually he rushes at me and either crashes into me or jumps up and plants a paw on my leg, but twice yesterday he did his other trick which is to rush at me so fast he can't stop, *but* with his bloody mouth open, so he hits me with his teeth and at the speed he was travelling it bloody hurt! :roll:
> 
> I'd forgotten all about it until I went to bed last night and lay on that side - cos that's when I realised how much it hurt! :bash:


Ouch lol 

yes it hurts when they do that nanook has done it to me accidently before running back to me tongue hanging out gob wide open :lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Now what would a single young lady want with one of those?? :whistling2: :grin1:



hehe!
not for me but my partner...:whistling2:
lol jen promised me one! lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Now what would a single young lady want with one of those?? :whistling2: :grin1:
> 
> Forgot to tell you all, this stupid dog of mine "toothed" me twice yesterday when we were out and I've got 2 red circular tooth marks on my leg surrounded by bruises! :roll: I let him off cos there was no-one else but us on the field and he just kinda goes barmy. Usually he rushes at me and either crashes into me or jumps up and plants a paw on my leg, but twice yesterday he did his other trick which is to rush at me so fast he can't stop, *but* with his bloody mouth open, so he hits me with his teeth and at the speed he was travelling it bloody hurt! :roll:
> 
> I'd forgotten all about it until I went to bed last night and lay on that side - cos that's when I realised how much it hurt! :bash:


 
Eileen I have a solution to your dog walking problem:whistling2:


Full body armour


----------



## freekygeeky

Hmph ... really worried about ginger... as is dad 
Vets is at 5 on monday ill let you know how we get on


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I have a solution to your dog walking problem:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Full body armour
> 
> image


 
LOL shell i can just see eileen in that :2thumb::lol2:

have you been watching the lets dance for sport relief ?:lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

evening all 

anyone tried them doggit water fountains?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I have a solution to your dog walking problem:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Full body armour
> 
> image


Thank you - I need it. When we go out now I give him the full leash and as soon as he gets ahead I stop. when I stop he wails and spins around crashing into my legs almost knocking me over. Of course he's so hyper at going out for his walk that it takes us about 10 minutes to walk less than 100 yards, but we're getting there.

The teeth usually crash into my hand, he's never charged my leg before! 



Emmaj said:


> have you been watching the lets dance for sport relief ?:lol2:


Yes. I watched it and now I'm watching Crufts.



Exotic Mad said:


> evening all
> 
> anyone tried them doggit water fountains?


Nope - I know a lot of people who have, but if you're thinking of using it for your puppies, then I would say go ahead, especially if it means they're going to get water when they want it, not when you want them to have it. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

evening steph 

nopes never tried one of them hun


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Thank you - I need it. When we go out now I give him the full leash and as soon as he gets ahead I stop. when I stop he wails and spins around crashing into my legs almost knocking me over. Of course he's so hyper at going out for his walk that it takes us about 10 minutes to walk less than 100 yards, but we're getting there.
> 
> The teeth usually crash into my hand, he's never charged my leg before!
> 
> Yes. I watched it and now I'm watching Crufts.
> 
> Nope - I know a lot of people who have, but if you're thinking of using it for your puppies, then I would say go ahead, especially if it means they're going to get water when they want it, not when you want them to have it. :2thumb:


 
it was good lol rufus won yay :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> evening steph
> 
> nopes never tried one of them hun


will give it a go. gonna add water to food too aparfently it settles better as it has already swollen not doing it in their stomach. you've used one for cats haven't you or was that someone else?


----------



## Exotic Mad

feorag said:


> Nope - I know a lot of people who have, but if you're thinking of using it for your puppies, then I would say go ahead, especially if it means they're going to get water when they want it, not when you want them to have it. :2thumb:


they get it on deman when i'm not in. but when i'm home yes they get it when i offer it. like every half an hour. same as my kids get a drink regularly and don't just walk round with one constantly. its not like they don't drink plenty


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> will give it a go. gonna add water to food too aparfently it settles better as it has already swollen not doing it in their stomach. you've used one for cats haven't you or was that someone else?


 
nopes not tried the cat fountian was toying with the idea of it for the skunks though


----------



## freekygeeky

freekygeeky said:


> Hmph ... really worried about ginger... as is dad
> Vets is at 5 on monday ill let you know how we get on
> 
> image



talking of this actually..
has anoyone had any experince with cycts/absess/tumor? on the spine?


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I've just found every house I've ever lived in except the one where I was born cos it was knocked down about 40 years ago and the one I lived in at Wallop cos it isn't on street maps yet, but all the rest are there!
> 
> Felt quite weird looking at my mum and dad's house!


I tried to put my place on here as a sort of scvreen shot but can't do it. Is it me being dim or is it not possible?


----------



## Shell195

Is this is what is wrong with Ginge ?


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I tried to put my place on here as a sort of scvreen shot but can't do it. Is it me being dim or is it not possible?


 
I believe Jen has put one of her house up on facebook so it must be able to be done


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Is this is what is wrong with Ginge ?


yup

well..

he has bad matts... before taking to the vets we thoguht we woudl try one more thing... a furminator... it worked really well.. but his skin under where teh nmatts where is all messed up sore and manky.. so every day ive been checking it... anyway checked again yesterday and found a big lump on his spine... today its even bigger... im guessing by the quick growth it isnt a tumor or cancer... im guessing and hoping its an absess?...


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> I tried to put my place on here as a sort of scvreen shot but can't do it. Is it me being dim or is it not possible?



press print screen and paste it in sayy print.. save it... and photobucket it... done!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> yup
> 
> well..
> 
> he has bad matts... before taking to the vets we thoguht we woudl try one more thing... a furminator... it worked really well.. but his skin under where teh nmatts where is all messed up sore and manky.. so every day ive been checking it... anyway checked again yesterday and found a big lump on his spine... today its even bigger... im guessing by the quick growth it isnt a tumor or cancer... im guessing and hoping its an absess?...


 
It sounds like an abcess or cyst to me too


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like an abcess or cyst to me too


yea i just hope he is ok, he HATES the vets
its horrible seeing him getting old... the matting is fininally going, with help of the furminator.. but he doesnt washr or groom so his fur is all greasy and dandruffy 

oo and simba hurt his foot today... so thats all swollen.. so he may be comming with us... we are guessing its just a sting.. he has had a few of them... the twit.. i was terrifed it was cat flu again, but its gone puffy now so not cat flu.. thank goodness.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I believe Jen has put one of her house up on facebook so it must be able to be done


I did it on facebook too but can't do it on here :bash:


----------



## fenwoman

Here is my google street thingy link. I think it was taken last year July cos Piper's cage was still upstairs and my neighbours had not split up cos her car is in their drive.I just wish I had been told about it cos I'd have closed the door on my tool shed. That could be an invitation to burglars. If they could get past the dogs. And that's another odd thing. I can't see the dogs in the picture, not in the yard anywhere , but if anyone drives slowly past, they go ballistic.
Tydd Saint Giles, Wisbech, Cambridgeshire, United Kingdom - Google Maps


----------



## Shell195

Flipping heck thats a close view, Im surprised they didnt go inside too :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Now Im on here you have all vanished:lol2: Steves friend is going back to live in London tomorrow so he came to see us


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Flipping heck thats a close view, Im surprised they didnt go inside too :gasp:


:lol2: I sort of liked it. At least they blank out the car reg's. They'll have to come and take another one this summer cos the whole front hedge is going from where the car is, to the wheely bins, and is going to be moved right back to where you can see some edge of the pig sty corrugated iron fence . The little pig house on the left over the hedge is also coming down so there'll be a straight fence across. Then I can park all 4 of my trailers neatly in the front, lined up for easy access instead of having to juggle and shuffle them about in the yard to pull one out through the big gate where the car is parked.And then up[ the front footpath to the left of the wheely bins, that hedge is also coming out and I'm putting a large shed to store all the stuff which currently sits up the path, like my bales of shavings, the sacks of carrots etc and I'll put the hay in there instead of leaving it in my small hay trailer which is on the verge, plus the animal feeds so I don't have to take it out of the car and halfway down the land, to the current feed store. Which means.....the current feed store is just an empty large shed for more chickens yay!!!!
I love that street view cos when I tell people what I'm planning to do, they can see where it's going to happen.


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Now Im on here you have all vanished:lol2: Steves friend is going back to live in London tomorrow so he came to see us


 
im lurking lol just watched casualty


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> im lurking lol just watched casualty


and I've been here all the time.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> and I've been here all the time.


*waves at pam*

ullo you


----------



## Shell195

Ive had puppy loves today:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> *waves at pam*
> 
> ullo you


'lo emms. Did you look at my link and see my cottage on google street view? You can move it about and zoom in and everything. Mine is the little blue one BTW, not the ultra tidy mahoosive one next door.
Incidentally, next door and mine were all one farmhouse until the 1940's. The bit of theirs which has the lawn I mean. The bit by the tarmac drive was added on when they moved in from London. My little place looks small but is quite big like the tardis. Next doors is all face on to the road and mine goes back more. I think I like google street view. I wonder how often they will be going about taking new photos of places?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive had puppy loves today:flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
whos puppies?



fenwoman said:


> 'lo emms. Did you look at my link and see my cottage on google street view? You can move it about and zoom in and everything. Mine is the little blue one BTW, not the ultra tidy mahoosive one next door.
> Incidentally, next door and mine were all one farmhouse until the 1940's. The bit of theirs which has the lawn I mean. The bit by the tarmac drive was added on when they moved in from London. My little place looks small but is quite big like the tardis. Next doors is all face on to the road and mine goes back more. I think I like google street view. I wonder how often they will be going about taking new photos of places?


 
Ooooo no will have to have a look pam


----------



## fenwoman

ditto. Who's puppies have you been cuddling shell?


----------



## fenwoman

haha. I've just had a virtual walk around my village :whistling2: Went to virtually visit some friends too and walk around their villages.


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> ditto. Who's puppies have you been cuddling shell?


 
she is such a tease tut she has gone all quiet on us now :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> haha. I've just had a virtual walk around my village :whistling2: Went to virtually visit some friends too and walk around their villages.


 
LOL pam is you bored :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Sorry:blush: was cleaning critters out and hog listening:lol2:

Madsmums puppies, 5 x 8 week old yorkies and a chi pup:flrt::flrt::flrt:
She gave us a load of amazing freebies for the sanctuary:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Sorry:blush: was cleaning critters out and hog listening:lol2:
> 
> Madsmums puppies, 5 x 8 week old yorkies and a chi pup:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> She gave us a load of amazing freebies for the sanctuary:no1:


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww im soooooooooo jealous now :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

My dad and sister are taking me, my mum, lewis and of course kates o/h out for a meal tomorrow for mothers day an my birthday 

its not till thurs but they are combining it lol 

im having my hair done on monday too my sis is doing for me as my birthday pressie

i wont have long straight hair any more from monday :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> My dad and sister are taking me, my mum, lewis and of course kates o/h out for a meal tomorrow for mothers day an my birthday
> 
> its not till thurs but they are combining it lol
> 
> im having my hair done on monday too my sis is doing for me as my birthday pressie
> 
> i wont have long straight hair any more from monday :lol2:


 
You having a makeover then:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> You having a makeover then:lol2:


well a new hair do lol 

im going curly lol its been about 18 yrs since i last had a perm so thought i would have a change an go for it lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> well a new hair do lol
> 
> im going curly lol its been about 18 yrs since i last had a perm so thought i would have a change an go for it lol


 


Curly weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Curly weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
yups hee hee :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like an abcess or cyst to me too


I was thinking that too Shell!

Pam I've just had a walk up your street, but there's only about 3 houses on it! :lol2: 

This is ma hoose! http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl&q=porchester%20drive
You can walk around the corner and admire my huuuuuge fence.:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I was thinking that too Shell!
> 
> Pam I've just had a walk up your street, but there's only about 3 houses on it! :lol2:
> 
> This is ma hoose! porchester drive - Google Maps
> You can walk around the corner and admire my huuuuuge fence.:lol2:


 

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/477210-nekkid-baby-mooses-fao-myth-2.html *pokes* New pics of my nekkid critters! 

Did a good party this evening!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Gina, your catalogue was posted out early this week.... Another one that was posted out at the same time and only going down the road didn't get there til this morning. Not impressed!


----------



## feorag

T'isn't working :sad: So here it is as a photo










And the middle of these 3 is where I grew up! Well after I was 9!


----------



## Amalthea

Hmm... Gonna see if I can find my "home" on there....


----------



## feorag

Mine's only been added recently - when I tried to get a street view last year it wasn't available yet!

I laughed cos I zoomed into my neighbour's house across the street and I can see her sitting in her chair!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Doesn't look like they've done the street version for "home" yet.... But this is where I grew up and consider home:










And this is my house here:


----------



## Rumpwhite

how do you do the ones of the front of your houses?


----------



## feorag

You just google map your street and keep zooming. If they've done the street view you can 'move' along the street and turn the cam around to find your house. If you get a grey screen when you zoom too close it means they haven't got the street view done yet.

This is Anyday Anne's house - I can't believe they've done her house - it's next to a farm on a dead end road going nowhere and yet they have done my old house in Hampshire yet! :roll:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> I haven't been able to post it, cos you haven't given me your address - you must be sick! :lol:
> 
> I've been waiting to find out the length in case it needed shortened and your address etc, so for the moment nothing has been done.



oops sorry... everything has slipped my mind! im still not feeling 100%  

ok my mum is coming over today so i will get measurements for you and let you know... he can have a late present... i got her some other ones so shes still got some to open today


----------



## Amalthea

Heading off to Telford to visit the mother in law today..... Don't have to call my Mom, cuz Mother's Day isn't until May back home.


----------



## feorag

I haven't got a mum to ring!  I remember the days when I had to buy 5 mother's day cards and now I don't buy any :sad:


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> oops sorry... everything has slipped my mind! im still not feeling 100%
> 
> ok my mum is coming over today so i will get measurements for you and let you know... he can have a late present... i got her some other ones so shes still got some to open today


Don't worry about it, just as and when and if you want to cancel the whole thing it's OK.

I feel like cr*p too! Barry wanted to take me out today for lunch, but to be totally honest I feel so rubbish I didn't want to go - and that means I must feel like rubbish cos I never refuse a day out or a meal! :lol2:

Do you know girls, I love my son! 
I love him because he knows me so well! This is my mother's day card from him - I lol'd when I got it cos it is sooooooooooo true! :lol2:
*and* so appropriate even down to the boy being the eldest! And they did fit that description when the were 1 and 4 year old!

















And this was my birthday card from him last year - I liked it so much I cut it out and have it stuck on my kitchen cupboard!


----------



## Exotic Mad

evening all


----------



## Shell195

Evening people, Ive been at the sanctuary all day. Weve moved all the hogs round and turned off all the heat in their pens ready for the big spring release:2thumb:
One of our peacocks has vanished again. He came back on his own last time but not this time:bash: they should be called peabrains:whistling2:
I also picked up one of our resident shelducks from the vets as she had a damaged quill on her shot wing and was bleeding quite badly when she was taken there on Friday. They gave her some gas and pulled it out with a few others that were starting to trail and have kept her in since to see if she needed an amputation


Eileen, love the cards lol


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> Evening people, Ive been at the sanctuary all day. Weve moved all the hogs round and turned off all the heat in their pens ready for the big spring release:2thumb:
> One of our peacocks has vanished again. He came back on his own last time but not this time:bash: they should be called peabrains:whistling2:
> I also picked up one of our resident shelducks from the vets as she had a damaged quill on her shot wing and was bleeding quite badly when she was taken there on Friday. They gave her some gas and pulled it out with a few others that were starting to trail and have kept her in since to see if she needed and amputation
> 
> 
> Eileen, love the cards lol


sounds like a more productive day than mine :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Thought you'd appreciate the sentiments in the cards, Shell! :2thumb:

Sorry to hear about the Shelduck - is he looking OK now?


----------



## Exotic Mad

well i thought i was doing well. kids bathed and beds changed and in bed early. then gets a shout from kita who had thrown up everywhere so now the clean bedding i put on isn't clean and the clean child i took out of the bath has sick in her hair. poor thing bless her


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thought you'd appreciate the sentiments in the cards, Shell! :2thumb:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Shelduck - is he looking OK now?


 

Yes shes fine. We took her in from the vets last year as she had been shot in the wing and taken in by someone who found her. She will never fly again but has a very large pond and 2 other resident shelducks to live with so doesnt have a bad life. She even gets herded into the shed with the others. Last year we had a wild male fly in who spent the summer with her but we had to split them from our other pair as he kept beating our resident male up(Our other 2 were brought to us a few years ago when some pillock found some eggs, hatched them and pinioned the ducklings:bash

Our hedgehogs are getting restless now, I wish the weather would warm up a bit.


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> well i thought i was doing well. kids bathed and beds changed and in bed early. then gets a shout from kita who had thrown up everywhere so now the clean bedding i put on isn't clean and the clean child i took out of the bath has sick in her hair. poor thing bless her


 

Im glad mine are well past that stage now. I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> Im glad mine are well past that stage now. I hope she feels better soon


i'm sure she will be her usual bouncy self in the morning. she had red strawberry jelly for pudding so her sick was pink yuk :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

its quiet on here with no emma lol


----------



## freekygeeky

well gingers thing on his back wasnt a tumor or an ulser... it just burst..
he wont let me clean it up or anything, so i gues sthats what teh vet will have to do tommorrow
hmph


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> well gingers thing on his back wasnt a tumor or an ulser... it just burst..
> he wont let me clean it up or anything, so i gues sthats what teh vet will have to do tommorrow
> hmph


abscess!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> abscess!


yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck


but its better than tumor or a cancer lol


----------



## feorag

Most definitely! :2thumb: An anti-b'll sort that out no probs!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Most definitely! :2thumb: An anti-b'll sort that out no probs!


yay 


i just feel sorry for th vet who has to clean it up.. ha...


----------



## Shell195

Poor Ginge, has he been fighting?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Poor Ginge, has he been fighting?



Im not to sure, i guess so.. 
he has got cuts all over teh back of his back but we put them under the matting taking off processs....

so yea i guess so..

its nasty now... really nasty and he wont let me clean it"!

bit worried about simba too...
he keeps walkign around my room meowing... he NEver meows...

but he did bite me and has ''w*nked'' about 10 times in an hour.. so he must be ok/..?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Im not to sure, i guess so..
> he has got cuts all over teh back of his back but we put them under the matting taking off processs....
> 
> so yea i guess so..
> 
> its nasty now... really nasty and he wont let me clean it"!
> 
> bit worried about simba too...
> he keeps walkign around my room meowing... he NEver meows...
> 
> but he did bite me and* has ''w*nked'' about 10 times in an hour.. so he must be ok/..?*





I know it sounds strange but have you got a video of him doing this. Its not because Im a perv, I just cant imagine what he is doing so cant advise how to stop him


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> I know it sounds strange but have you got a video of him doing this. Its not because Im a perv, I just cant imagine what he is doing so cant advise how to stop him



yup i have lol...

(and no im not a perv)



he isnt doing it properly here cos im in his face with a cemra
but he sucks it goes on his side thrusts some what sits on it, thrusts untill he does the deed cleans himself then goes to sleep..

the vet said there is nothgin you can do apart from getting rid of the things he does it on...

he does it on anything fluffy soft or anythign thats mines, clothes towels etc...

to stop him doing it everywhere, cos ive had enough, ive brought him a w*nking blanket...he only does it on here now , i have two so one can be washed as the other is being used.

etc


----------



## Shell195

I would say he does it as a comfort thing ands it not sexual at all. Try Zylkene as it really chills them out and it is all natural


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* That is funny as hell, Gina. Sorry *blush*


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I would say he does it as a comfort thing ands it not sexual at all. Try Zylkene as it really chills them out and it is all natural


yea i was tlkin to dad aboiut it and i think thats what we are going to try..
.for 100 tabs... thats 100 days.. its £30 thats one consultaion at the vets...
its worth a try.

when his mum died i used ot carry him around and feed him in my blanket and in my dressing gown the material he likes and teh smell of me which he likes so i think it is comfort...


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* That is funny as hell, Gina. Sorry *blush*


lol!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

p.s hasnt he turned in to a beautiful man?


----------



## Amalthea

Very handsome, indeed!


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> to stop him doing it everywhere, cos ive had enough, ive brought him a w*nking blanket...he only does it on here now , i have two so one can be washed as the other is being used.
> 
> etc


Sorry Gina, but I lol'd too! :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Very handsome, indeed!


fanky!!!

changed some what!









and looking like his mummy!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Sorry Gina, but I lol'd too! :blush:


hehe!!
its much better now that he has a place to do it ... he looks for it if ive moved it. and when i get it out for him he purs SO loudly... lol
he LOVES it.

its his w*nk blanket! a primark special!


----------



## Amalthea

You should sell 'em.... It's a Wanket!!!! *LMAO* Every kitty needs one *nods*


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> hehe!!
> its much better now that he has a place to do it ... he looks for it if ive moved it. and when i get it out for him he purs SO loudly... lol
> he LOVES it.
> 
> *its his w*nk blanket! a primark special*!


 
I bet Primark would be delighted to hear this:lol2:

Ive found this trial pack of Zylkene for you
Cat Health Prods (All) for Sale Page 9


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> You should sell 'em.... It's a Wanket!!!! *LMAO* Every kitty needs one *nods*


lol i SHOULD!



Shell195 said:


> I bet Primark would be delighted to hear this:lol2:
> 
> Ive found this trial pack of Zylkene for you
> Cat Health Prods (All) for Sale Page 9


hehe! maybe i shoudl tell them!
lol!!!
thankyou1


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You should sell 'em.... It's a Wanket!!!!


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You should sell 'em.... It's a Wanket!!!! *LMAO* Every kitty needs one *nods*


 

PMSL :roll2:


----------



## Shell195

*THE WAN*ET*


*The Wan*et is a small fleece blanket for the more discerning cat. A very soft to the touch, lightweight, but warm fleece blanket which gives a warming sensation to the needy cat. The Wank*et is designed to keep their entire body covered and cozy but they still retain their privacy while executing their primal urges. Simplistic and practical, its innovativeness opens up possibilities, but still can replace any normal blanket. Easily washable too*
*No male cat should be without one*


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone today??? Have a good Mothers Day???


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*


Hows u hun?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> *THE WAN*ET*
> 
> 
> *The Wan*et is a small fleece blanket for the more discerning cat. A very soft to the touch, lightweight, but warm fleece blanket which gives a warming sensation to the needy cat. The Wank*et is designed to keep their entire body covered and cozy but they still retain their privacy while executing their primal urges. Simplistic and practical, its innovativeness opens up possibilities, but still can replace any normal blanket. Easily washable too*
> *No male cat should be without one*


 
LOL

maybe i shoudl start selling them!! there rae l;oads of cats liek this on the tint... youtube told me so...

lol

i may embroide w*nket in to the ones i have here lol!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning people:2thumb:
Jen I will post you foster teats out today along with Eileens things.
My laptop is poorly so it keeps losing connection. Its never been the same since Dennis knocked it on the floor and broke the hinge and the cover thing at the front:bash:
I have a new one being delivered tomorrow:no1:

My hammie looks like she has swallowed a tennis ball 
:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Toldja you'd know if she was pregnant or not in a few days *lol*

Thanx so much for the teats!!  (that sounds so wrong) I wonder how I'd go about putting my name down as a fosterer for rescues and such? As knackering as it is, I do love handrearing.


----------



## feorag

Morning all!



Shell195 said:


> *THE WAN*ET*
> 
> 
> *The Wan*et is a small fleece blanket for the more discerning cat. A very soft to the touch, lightweight, but warm fleece blanket which gives a warming sensation to the needy cat. The Wank*et is designed to keep their entire body covered and cozy but they still retain their privacy while executing their primal urges. Simplistic and practical, its innovativeness opens up possibilities, but still can replace any normal blanket. Easily washable too*
> *No male cat should be without one*


PMSL - I love it!!

Exciting news about the hammie?? :2thumb:, but should that not read "Steve's hammie looks like she has swallowed a tennis ball" ? :lol2:

Jen, look for rescues anywhere in your vicinity and just ring them and volunteer - tell them you do have experience of handrearing small critters and understand the time and commitment you will be giving. I would have thought any rescue, domestic or wild would be grateful for an offer like that with breeding season around the corner!

How are you Selina??


----------



## selina20

Im good just took puppy for a walk and politely asked people if she could meet their dogs. Am annoyed at the fact im training her to sit at the road and people will walk upto her and play with her while i am training. I would never just go upto someones dog and stroke it. What ever happened to asking.


----------



## Amalthea

I've had a look and not much is coming up when I search for animal or wildlife rescues for around here.... Do you know of any?


----------



## sundia

Howdy All

Eileen - very sorry but was unable to get the measurements as we were a bit preoccupied with an A&E visit. I got a nose bleed and made the mistake of looking at the tissue... got myself is a massive panic at the slight of the blood..which made my heart pump the blood twice as fast there for twice as much blood 

i stuck tissue hard to my nose so it couldnt come out so it went the other way round and into my tummy which then said "er ur not supposed to be here" forcing me to cough it up


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I've had a look and not much is coming up when I search for animal or wildlife rescues for around here.... Do you know of any?


Hmm........ I don't know of any, but there probably will be somewhere, but I can't think how you can find out, apart from good ol' google.



sundia said:


> Eileen - very sorry but was unable to get the measurements as we were a bit preoccupied with an A&E visit. I got a nose bleed and made the mistake of looking at the tissue... got myself is a massive panic at the slight of the blood..which made my heart pump the blood twice as fast there for twice as much blood
> 
> i stuck tissue hard to my nose so it couldnt come out so it went the other way round and into my tummy which then said "er ur not supposed to be here" forcing me to cough it up


:lol2: Don't you know you're supposed to tilt your head slightly forward and nip your nostrils when you have a nosebleed. The old womans tale is to tilt your head back, but that only makes the blood run into your throat which isn't what you want!

Hope you're OK this morning??? No probs about the bracelet, I've hung onto it and it's up to you when and if you want it.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I've had a look and not much is coming up when I search for animal or wildlife rescues for around here.... Do you know of any?


 
I can only find this one, you could handrear kittens:flrt: 
*Cats Protection - Bolton & Radcliffe Branch*
PO Box 272, Calvin Street,Bolton, BL1 9DS
01942 818745


----------



## Amalthea

That's a dead phone number, Shell


----------



## freekygeeky

gingers thingy has gone REALLY manky today... YUCK
vets at 5 lets see when the vet does... hmph  poor ginge


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> :lol2: Don't you know you're supposed to tilt your head slightly forward and nip your nostrils when you have a nosebleed. The old womans tale is to tilt your head back, but that only makes the blood run into your throat which isn't what you want!
> 
> Hope you're OK this morning??? No probs about the bracelet, I've hung onto it and it's up to you when and if you want it.


lo0ol i know but i paniced at the amount of blood and didnt know how best to sit. Feeling a bit sorry for myself this morning lol... i was a bit scared to go to sleep so i drifted in and out of sleep all night


----------



## Shell195

Jen Ive found the updated website for you
Cats Protection - Bolton & Radcliffe


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> gingers thingy has gone REALLY manky today... YUCK
> vets at 5 lets see when the vet does... hmph  poor ginge


 
They may give him a Convenia injection(2 week long acting antibiotic) if you have trouble giving him tablets.



sundia said:


> lo0ol i know but i paniced at the amount of blood and didnt know how best to sit. Feeling a bit sorry for myself this morning lol... i was a bit scared to go to sleep so i drifted in and out of sleep all night


Oh dear, Im sure you will sleep tonight though


Eileen, the novelty of Steves hamster has worn off other than "Has she had babies yet?" How did I know that would happen, lol


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> They may give him a Convenia injection(2 week long acting antibiotic) if you have trouble giving him tablets.



yea he is far far to clever and wise for tablets
thankyou!

do you rewcon they woudl shave and clean the artea too as i cnanot do this myself, i tried n failed


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> yea he is far far to clever and wise for tablets
> thankyou!
> 
> do you rewcon they woudl shave and clean the artea too as i cnanot do this myself, i tried n failed


If it needs doing and he wont let them then they may sedate him but usually the nurses are very good at holding bad tempered cats for things like this


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> If it needs doing and he wont let them then they may sedate him but usually the nurses are very good at holding bad tempered cats for things like this



yea
he is alot better at teh vets than here
thats only cos he is scared at the vets 

pooor thign

ill let you all know tonight how it goes


----------



## sundia

how long after the second jab is a pup fully covered???


----------



## Amalthea

It depends on the jab, Sundia  Diesel was fully covered two weeks after his second jab.

I just had a phone call back from the Bolton CPL  She's put me down as a handrearer (and possibly kitten fosterer) and was VERY grateful on the phone. Was lovely!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It depends on the jab, Sundia  Diesel was fully covered two weeks after his second jab.
> 
> I just had a phone call back from the Bolton CPL  She's put me down as a handrearer (and possibly kitten fosterer) and was VERY grateful on the phone. Was lovely!!


 

Thats wonderful news Jen:no1:

Sundia mine are covered a week after they have the second vaccination. Maybe ask your vet to see what their vaccine manufacturers recommend


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, the novelty of Steves hamster has worn off other than "Has she had babies yet?" How did I know that would happen, lol


That's a man for you! :bash:



sundia said:


> how long after the second jab is a pup fully covered???


I know it can vary, but I always work on 2 weeks, just to be safe. 


Amalthea said:


> I just had a phone call back from the Bolton CPL  She's put me down as a handrearer (and possibly kitten fosterer) and was VERY grateful on the phone. Was lovely!!


That's excellent Jen! Glad you've found someone - told you they'd be delighted for the offer, cos it's such hard work.


----------



## Amalthea

She was saying that they didn't have any handrearers on their books yet, so she was delighted and kept saying that my phone call made her day! Bless her.


----------



## feorag

Aw bless - I can believe that though!


----------



## freekygeeky

well i got home... 
i ended up crying my eyes out, not cos of ginger, but beacuse of a STUPID vet nurse.

She brought out a dog who had just had surgry, it shook its head and the most amoutn of blood came out of this dogg... so much so i dont understand how it coudl be alive.. blood went all over ceiling, floor, doors, ME my NEW dress, my NEW wallet, my NEW boots and my FACE and my HANDS.. 
I was absolutly covered... and JUST about to go for a meal with my partner, 3 months today you see... in the end i ended up covered in blood and crying... CR*ppy cr*ppy Cr*ppy!!!

Ginger had some puss taken out, and had some anti biotics. he will and shoudl be ok for two weeks..

asked about zlyklene (sp) whilst there a sthey had posters for it...
its £80 for 100 tablets... thats more than double of the ones i found on the tint... £35 posted...


----------



## Shell195

Wahooooooooooooooo I have my new laptop:no1:


Jen, experianced handrearers are few and far between so no wonder they were delighted:2thumb:


Gina, that must have been awful for you. I hope you still manage to have a great night.
Im glad Ginge is ok :no1: Vets always charge mega bucks for drugs of any kind.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Gina! :roll: I presume you had to go straight home and change everything before you could go out!

Well I've finished making the pouches - don't know whether it'll be the right size for the girl who's ordered it, but I'm sure the one I've made for you will be OK Shell, cos I know you have groups of 2 boys and I know my 2 boys will fit in theirs.


----------



## sundia

what does sp mean :/


----------



## feorag

Depends on the context I would say. 

Some people who are unsure if they've spelled a word properly put sp in brackets after the word to let people know it might be spelled wrongly.


----------



## Amalthea

How horrible, Gina  {{{hugs}}}

Shell, is your rescue doing an open day again? I really enjoyed the last one and would like to come up again (and then take the mutt to Formby)


----------



## sundia

ohhh lo0ol i often see it but in places where its not appropriate to askies


----------



## Exotic Mad

evening all. well hubby accidentally locked the dogs in the crate and not the crate and pen so they are all full of energy tonight :lol2: on the plus side there is no poo and wee and shredded newspaper to clean up. poor doggies


----------



## Shell195

The animal sanctuary open day is about the 5th September.
We are trying to get a chainsaw carver and a few new things this year, to go with the reps,ferrets and birds of prey etc. Cat and Ditta will be bringing skunks again too


----------



## feorag

Well here are my boys modelling the finished pounch. I made 3 - one for the girl who asked me to make her one, one for you Shell (if you want it) and one for me.

Angus is peeping out and Hamish is in the huff in the bottom cos he tried to jump out and I pushed him back in again til I took the photograph!

I think there's more than enough room for them both and if you look at the last photograph you can see Hamish in the bottom and Angus standing up.

What do you think??


----------



## ashley

Hi everyone!

It's taken me so long to catch up with everything!

Ian, did you get the pharaoh hound at the weekend? I think I remember you saying you were going to crufts to meet someone or something along those lines?


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's taken me so long to catch up with everything!
> 
> Ian, did you get the pharaoh hound at the weekend? I think I remember you saying you were going to crufts to meet someone or something along those lines?


 

Evening,long time no speak

Ian could well be on holiday in Egypt at the minute as weve not heard off him for a few days. Maybe hes gone to get his Pharoah hound:whistling2:
Hows are you?


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> evening all. well hubby accidentally locked the dogs in the crate and not the crate and pen so they are all full of energy tonight :lol2: on the plus side there is no poo and wee and shredded newspaper to clean up. poor doggies


 
Boinging Cavaliers:lol2:



feorag said:


> Well here are my boys modelling the finished pounch. I made 3 - one for the girl who asked me to make her one, one for you Shell (if you want it) and one for me.
> 
> Angus is peeping out and Hamish is in the huff in the bottom cos he tried to jump out and I pushed him back in again til I took the photograph!
> 
> I think there's more than enough room for them both and if you look at the last photograph you can see Hamish in the bottom and Angus standing up.
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> image image


 
I think they look great and of course I want one:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

I haves curly hair :2thumb:

My sister did my hair for my birthday pressie ..........tis not till thurs but today was the only time she could do it for me :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> I haves curly hair :2thumb:
> 
> My sister did my hair for my birthday pressie ..........tis not till thurs but today was the only time she could do it for me :2thumb:


Piccies???????


----------



## Shell195

Good evening Curly wee:flrt: We need a photo:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

lol okies will send you one shell 

i looks lik shizer but my hair looks nice :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol okies will send you one shell
> 
> i looks lik shizer but my hair looks nice :2thumb::lol2:


 
I got a new lappy today and clicked on Bison cam, it took a few minutes for me to realise the old bird I could see was actually me:bash: I hate webcams


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I got a new lappy today and clicked on Bison cam, it took a few minutes for me to realise the old bird I could see was actually me:bash: I hate webcams


LOL 

im gonna be needing a new one at somepoint mine looks like its been battered about :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOL
> 
> im gonna be needing a new one at somepoint mine looks like its been battered about :lol2:


Mine already had a cracked lid from the first time it got knocked off, the second time killed it:bash: The recent fall(thanks Dennis) had damaged the wireless connection thing. Was going to claim off the house insurance but it was taking to long:lol2: Im guarding this one with my life


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Mine already had a cracked lid from the first time it got knocked off, the second time killed it:bash: The recent fall(thanks Dennis) had damaged the wireless connection thing. Was going to claim off the house insurance but it was taking to long:lol2: Im guarding this one with my life


LOL i dont blame you 

mine has keys missing from skunks digging them off foot prints from cats an skunks all over it 

and i needs a new dongle me thinks as mines playing up :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

double post sorry


----------



## Shell195

Emma what did you try and send me as my mobile says multimedia error cannot display


----------



## Emmaj

Pic of my new hair lol 

see ha ha im tha ugly it has come up as an error on your phone :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Pic of my new hair lol
> 
> see ha ha im tha ugly it has come up as an error on your phone :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


 
:lol2: you know that aint true. Try again:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you know that aint true. Try again:whistling2:


Ahhh woman it so is :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

sented it again : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Ahhh woman it so is :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> sented it again : victory:


 
No you havent:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> No you havent:Na_Na_Na_Na:


i have and my nets doing my head in :devil::lol2:


----------



## feorag

I want a piccie of curly heed!

Shell, do you want me to post off this pounch then. Also was wondering do you need the spring clips too, cos you got some with the hammocks didn't you?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I want a piccie of curly heed!
> 
> Shell, do you want me to post off this pounch then. Also was wondering do you need the spring clips too, cos you got some with the hammocks didn't you?


 
i have sent the pic to shell twice lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I want a piccie of curly heed!
> 
> Shell, do you want me to post off this pounch then. Also was wondering do you need the spring clips too, cos you got some with the hammocks didn't you?


 
multimedia message error again:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

im sending how i always send pics though :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im sending how i always send pics though :gasp:


It doesnt like it this time:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It doesnt like it this time:whistling2:


so it seems told you im ugly lol 

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> so it seems told you im ugly lol
> 
> :lol2:


Send it in a different format


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Send it in a different format


 
i dont think i can i have only ever sent like i have done aint a clue how to change the format sending a pic message :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, Yes of course I want a pouch and yes I want the spring clips too please:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

It doesnt look like we are getting pics of Emms curly head


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It doesnt look like we are getting pics of Emms curly head


 
i have tried


----------



## Amalthea

Try sending it to me......


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> Try sending it to me......


 
i have sent it hun 

thank you 

hope it works lol


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Amalthea

It worked


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> image


 
LOL on that im saying out the corner of my mouth push the red button woman :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

It looks good Em :no1: but I dont know why it wouldnt send to me:bash:


Awww, reading the cavalier thread made me look at my pics, look how tiny Murphy is on here, he was about 4 weeks old:flrt:Josh and Claude are now both 14 years old and Murphy is 7 years old


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It looks good Em :no1: but I dont know why it wouldnt send to me:bash:
> 
> 
> Awww, reading the cavalier thread made me look at my pics, look how tiny Murphy is on here, he was about 4 weeks old:flrt:Josh and Claude are now both 14 years old and Murphy is 7 years old
> image


it was still damp on that pic so has a bit more life now its dried lol ha ha 

and awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww at murphs :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Jen, any news on Annie yet?


----------



## Emmaj

i sent jen another pic 

i think shell got the pic when her phone would allow pics from me before :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i sent jen another pic
> 
> i think shell got the pic when her phone would allow pics from me before :lol2:


 
I dont know why it wouldnt accept it I need to check the settings


----------



## Emmaj

im off to get some cereal and go to my room where its peacefulish..............

adios senoras


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im off to get some cereal and go to my room where its peacefulish..............
> 
> adios senoras


:lol2: Night hun im going in a minute too


----------



## Amalthea

Ditto... Uploading some cute pics of Mog (the rescue glider) and then off to bed.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ditto... Uploading some cute pics of Mog (the rescue glider) and then off to bed.


I was going to bed ages ago:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina, that must have been awful for you. I hope you still manage to have a great night.
> Im glad Ginge is ok :no1: Vets always charge mega bucks for drugs of any kind.


was horrible, it did totally ruin my niight 
Ginger is fine, its much better this morning, but he keeps licking it.. naughty boy!



feorag said:


> Oh dear Gina! :roll: I presume you had to go straight home and change everything before you could go out!


no time to do so 




Amalthea said:


> How horrible, Gina  {{{hugs}}}


*huggle*

twas nasty!

and ive got to have my jacket dry cleaned.. (god knwoss how much thatll be)

and my brand new expensive dress is ruined... tis very pale blue purple green and white... HMPH


----------



## Amalthea

Mogwai says "HAI!"


----------



## Amalthea

For Emma:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> no time to do so
> 
> and ive got to have my jacket dry cleaned.. (god knwoss how much thatll be)
> 
> and my brand new expensive dress is ruined... tis very pale blue purple green and white... HMPH


So you had to go out covered in blood! :gasp: You must have looked like an escapee from "True Blood".

Surely your vet should pay for the jacket to be dry cleaned and the cost of the dress?? I'd be asking for that, quite honestly!

Jen, that is the cutest photo of the cutest little critter ever! Bless!

Emma is that Lew - cos he isn't half growing up!


----------



## Amalthea

That's Mog, my "little" rescue sugar glider  He's starting to really come along nicely. Am very proud!! Soon it'll be time for him to get the snip and meet the girlies face to face!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> So you had to go out covered in blood! :gasp: You must have looked like an escape from "True Blood".
> 
> Surely your vet should pay for the jacket to be dry cleaned and the cost of the dress?? I'd be asking for that, quite honestly!


im gonna send them a letter.. cos it takes teh pee some what . i coudlnt and didnt say anythign there and then cos i was crying my eyes out.


----------



## Amalthea

Some more pics for ya:

(I grew the cat grass myself!!! Got quite a few plants growing at the moment... Herbs, mushrooms, peppers *grins*)


----------



## feorag

Do you know that reminded me of the time I had a TV crew here filming for that series they showed on BBC2 on expert tips from experts. 

They did one on cat tips and filmed some of it here. One of the tips was to grow your own grass, so I went out into the garden, dug up a bit of lawn and shoved it in a plant pot for them and it was put in front of the dining room window, while Ann (the secretary of my cat club) gave the information. No sooner had she stopped speaking than along came Harry and started eating it! The producer was thrilled!

That was one of the funniest (and longest) days I've ever had. They were here from 9:00 in the morning until 8:00 at night! And they showed about 5 minutes of footage from here!


----------



## Shell195

Awww Mog is so cute:flrt::flrt:

Ive just cleaned the whole house as my Mother and sis are coming over


----------



## freekygeeky

Well.... even if lats night wa sruined..
me and lewis had a rigth laugh taking pics of simba...
he went on his w*nklet and did the deed, alot different to normal... SO funny..

anyway after it he cleans him self up... and sits like a human, we found it amuzing that he was getting angry whislt cleaning himself... the reason...
he couldnt lick his willy cos his belly flabbed in the way...
lol


LOL

anyway i took some pics 

(some are blurry, i was laughing SO hard!)





































HAHA


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Gina!!! You have "special" cats! *giggles*


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Buddha cat


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Gina!!! You have "special" cats! *giggles*


hahaha!!

(got the catalogue today btw!!! YAY!)


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Buddha cat


lol!!! hehe


----------



## Amalthea

It sure did take it's time *grumbles* Let me know if you want to order anything ) There is a couple days left on the play wear sale (30% off all costumes... I can do you a bit more, though *wink*), so if you want anything from that section, let me know ASAP!

Shell, i got the teats today!  Thanx a bunch!!! You're a star!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> It sure did take it's time *grumbles* Let me know if you want to order anything ) There is a couple days left on the play wear sale (30% off all costumes... I can do you a bit more, though *wink*), so if you want anything from that section, let me know ASAP!


thankyou!!!
lewis aint to keen on the play wear 
hmphy..

i DEFINATLY would like a couple of pairs of those gloves tough thats a definate

ill show lewis and see what he thinks... alot of pink in this catalogue *humph*


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, there is a lot of pink...... I have just bought the Referee Girl costume for myself  Loves it!! *giggles*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, there is a lot of pink...... I have just bought the Referee Girl costume for myself  Loves it!! *giggles*


oooooooooooo *cheeky* lol


----------



## Amalthea

It's good to get a costume for Halloween now, as well, cuz they are VERY cheap at the moment..... Like I said, I can do it cheaper than the 30% off and still not be losing out


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> It's good to get a costume for Halloween now, as well, cuz they are VERY cheap at the moment..... Like I said, I can do it cheaper than the 30% off and still not be losing out


*hint hint* *wink wink*

i liek the ganster girl one..
but £40 is what its up for...
what can you gt it for?
(pm me!)


----------



## Shell195

My family have not long left and as usual the Sphynx were the stars of the show and into every bag my mother had brought with her:lol2:
Yet again Sasha "the evil one" came downstairs to see my Mum, she really does love her, very odd as Sasha doesnt really like anyone
I managed to keep the food safe from the dogs this time:whistling2:
Daniel came round to see them and had us hysterical as he told them about his trip to hospital with a racing heart etc.
He was wired to an ECG and managed to pull the plug out without realising. He paniced and told the nurse he had flatlined who then proceeded to tell him if his heart had stopped he would be dead and not shouting for help :roll2: I just cant believe hes my son, silly boy :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Jen, Im glad the teats have arrived safe.:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

PMSL! Gina I so lol'd at those photographs of Simba - he looks so funny! :lol2:

Everybody got stuff in the post today - I got my DVDs from Shell - addressed to the wrong house, but I've got a postman with a brain!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> PMSL! Gina I so lol'd at those photographs of Simba - he looks so funny! :lol2:
> 
> Everybody got stuff in the post today - I got my DVDs from Shell - addressed to the wrong house, but I've got a postman with a brain!! :lol2:


 
At least you got them 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:
you must be like me as my postman knows who I am, even when I had a letter arrive to "The cat woman" with no house number on the address:lol2:


----------



## sundia

aaahahahahahahahahaha funny the cat woman thats ace!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> PMSL! Gina I so lol'd at those photographs of Simba - he looks so funny! :lol2:


hehe!!!! dada peed himself too i just shoiwed him the pics lol


----------



## Amalthea

So you are officially the Cat Woman, then, Shell?? *giggles*


----------



## freekygeeky

LOL

those pics of simba just got removed off a car forum i go on...
LOL

brilliant


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> So you are officially the Cat Woman, then, Shell?? *giggles*


 
Put MAD in front of that:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> you must be like me as my postman knows who I am, even when I had a letter arrive to "The cat woman" with no house number on the address:lol2:


I worked with a girl who always called me Catwoman and she addressed an envelope like that to me once. 


freekygeeky said:


> LOL
> 
> those pics of simba just got removed off a car forum i go on...
> LOL
> 
> brilliant


Why was that then Gina?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I worked with a girl who always called me Catwoman and she addressed an envelope like that to me once.
> Why was that then Gina?


too pervy yet... boobs, bums, willies etc can be shown, but ''cat porn'' cant LOL


----------



## feorag

You are joking though, aren't you?? I mean FFS - it's a cat sitting on its bum - that's all!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> You are joking though, aren't you?? I mean FFS - it's a cat sitting on its bum - that's all!


not joking no lol.. mental


----------



## sundia

my cat decided she would roll around in the mud today :devil::devil::devil: i sweare she does it just so that she has a reason to jump in my bath!


----------



## Rumpwhite

shell i have just been to the shop and bought a bottle and some baby milk so ill have a go at being surrogate mummy tonight


----------



## Shell195

Rumpwhite said:


> shell i have just been to the shop and bought a bottle and some baby milk so ill have a go at being surrogate mummy tonight


 

Good luck, but Im sure you wont need it and well done for helping these babies out:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

i just ordered the zlykene (sp)
i ordered 100 tablets

i think i may actually use these on zingi too... possibly...


----------



## fenwoman

eeeeeh what an afternoon. I went over to Holbeach to collect a big plastic dog bed someone gave me for the lurcher, had MaccyD on the way back (Chalky likes a cheeseburger)m stiopped off in Sutton Bridge on the way to see my friend Lynne, to buy her a pressie and some cake. Had qa big slurp of my vanilla shake from MaccyD, and tipped half of it into my burger box, for Chalky cos we alsways share it. Went into the shop, bought the cake, came back to the car and went to have another slurp of the shake, only to find that Chalky had had all of his, then got the top off the carton and slurped most of mine too. I was very annoyed as I was very thirsty, so I told him off in a stern voice "oh...chalky, that's a* bad boy*"! And showed him the carton he'd just been caughrt with his tongue in. Poor old beggar. I've never been cross with him before so he was shocked and immediately cowered and shook. Needless to say I was then all remorseful and cuddled him. Heck, a bit of flipping vanilla shake didn't mean that much to me after all.With his unknown history I think he may have been told off in the past. Anyway, off to Lynne's p[lace, cups of coffee, bit of cake, helping her to clear loads of earth so she can put up her new greenhouse. Planning where to put raised beds etc. Her big strong hubby helped carry the sacks of feed I'd taken over for her chickens and then disappeared into his workshop away from the real work. At one point he felt the need to demonstrate his superior height to my short arsedness, to which I commented that nitro glycerine was very small like me but also very powerful. As he walked away he chucked over his shoulder "yes, and it's unstable too" cheeky blighter:lol2:
Had a fab afternoon working in the garden with Lynne, nattering and chatting as we did so and drinking coffee as we went. I'm off to do some more tomorrow afternoon as it's too much for her to do alone and her hubby is wrapped up in his own stuff and won't. Nice enough chap but very creative and as such, not very practical.
Planning on how to beg or scavenge materials top make her some raised beds. I'm teaching her how to be truly frugal :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

By! You're a busy woman, Pam!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> LOL
> 
> those pics of simba just got removed off a car forum i go on...
> LOL
> 
> brilliant


 

*You are joking*:gasp:



freekygeeky said:


> too pervy yet... boobs, bums, willies etc can be shown, but ''cat porn'' cant LOL


 

*That is ridiculous*:devil:




freekygeeky said:


> i just ordered the zlykene (sp)
> i ordered 100 tablets
> 
> i think i may actually use these on zingi too... possibly...


 
*Let us know how you get on*



fenwoman said:


> eeeeeh what an afternoon. I went over to Holbeach to collect a big plastic dog bed someone gave me for the lurcher, had MaccyD on the way back (Chalky likes a cheeseburger)m stiopped off in Sutton Bridge on the way to see my friend Lynne, to buy her a pressie and some cake. Had qa big slurp of my vanilla shake from MaccyD, and tipped half of it into my burger box, for Chalky cos we alsways share it. Went into the shop, bought the cake, came back to the car and went to have another slurp of the shake, only to find that Chalky had had all of his, then got the top off the carton and slurped most of mine too. I was very annoyed as I was very thirsty, so I told him off in a stern voice "oh...chalky, that's a* bad boy*"! And showed him the carton he'd just been caughrt with his tongue in. Poor old beggar. I've never been cross with him before so he was shocked and immediately cowered and shook. Needless to say I was then all remorseful and cuddled him. Heck, a bit of flipping vanilla shake didn't mean that much to me after all.With his unknown history I think he may have been told off in the past. Anyway, off to Lynne's p[lace, cups of coffee, bit of cake, helping her to clear loads of earth so she can put up her new greenhouse. Planning where to put raised beds etc. Her big strong hubby helped carry the sacks of feed I'd taken over for her chickens and then disappeared into his workshop away from the real work. At one point he felt the need to demonstrate his superior height to my short arsedness, to which I commented that nitro glycerine was very small like me but also very powerful. As he walked away he chucked over his shoulder "yes, and it's unstable too" cheeky blighter:lol2:
> Had a fab afternoon working in the garden with Lynne, nattering and chatting as we did so and drinking coffee as we went. I'm off to do some more tomorrow afternoon as it's too much for her to do alone and her hubby is wrapped up in his own stuff and won't. Nice enough chap but very creative and as such, not very practical.
> Planning on how to beg or scavenge materials top make her some raised beds. I'm teaching her how to be truly frugal :2thumb:


 
*Poor Chalky Im sure he soon recovered from being told off by his Mumsy*:lol2:

*It sounds like you had a very enjoyable day :2thumb:*


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> *You are joking*:gasp:
> *That is ridiculous*:devil:
> *Let us know how you get on*


yup..

i will let you know.. apparently it doesnt take too long for ti take effect... if its gonna work


----------



## feorag

Me after a favour, please? 

Does anyone have any old eyeshadow palettes, along the lines of this type that they don't want any more. Unfortunately all of mine aren't big enough - need at least 1" square or 1" oblong at the short end.











I want to make up some face painting rainbow cakes, but small ones that I can use a flat brush to pick the paint up with, rather than the normal size face paints that are about 2" diameter, which you apply with a sponge??


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Me after a favour, please?
> 
> Does anyone have any old eyeshadow palettes, along the lines of this type that they don't want any more. Unfortunately all of mine aren't big enough - need at least 1" square or 1" oblong at the short end.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> I want to make up some face painting rainbow cakes, but small ones that I can use a flat brush to pick the paint up with, rather than the normal size face paints that are about 2" diameter, which you apply with a sponge??



o0o0o i probably have a few of these! but there at my other home so i wouldnt be able to let you know until the weekend? then prob have some make up left if them but i have a ton of old make up that i dont use so can be cleaned out


----------



## feorag

No rush - face painting season hasn't started yet - be doing it at Easter, no doubt, but doesn't matter if I haven't got anything sorted out before then.

Just trying to find something suitable - all the empty ones to buy on the 'net have individual spaces to put your eye shadow in, which is no use - I need one big square to put 4 different colours in.


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> No rush - face painting season hasn't started yet - be doing it at Easter, no doubt, but doesn't matter if I haven't got anything sorted out before then.
> 
> Just trying to find something suitable - all the empty ones to buy on the 'net have individual spaces to put your eye shadow in, which is no use - I need one big square to put 4 different colours in.


i shall have a looksy and report back captain


----------



## feorag

Cheers! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I will ask Sophie as she is the makeup queen


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> By! You're a busy woman, Pam!


 I likes to keep busy. It keeps me out of trouble :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Hullo :gasp:

*waves*


----------



## sundia

anyone else got a manky,snotty,flemming cold thing going on?


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> anyone else got a manky,snotty,flemming cold thing going on?


 
No i have an irritating rash up my arm from being repeatedly tagged by 3 fiesty corns though :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening:2thumb:


 
hey you :flrt:

i haves a rash :gasp::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> hey you :flrt:
> 
> i haves a rash :gasp::lol2:


i haves a manky nose


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> i haves a manky nose


 
Eeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> Eeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


I cant blow it either... the doctor at the A&E said i need to let it heal after my very bloody experience on sunday


----------



## Shell195

You lot are manky tonight:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> You lot are manky tonight:Na_Na_Na_Na:


i has to put cream up my nose for 10 days


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> I cant blow it either... the doctor at the A&E said i need to let it heal after my very bloody experience on sunday


nice not 



Shell195 said:


> You lot are manky tonight:Na_Na_Na_Na:


yups lol



sundia said:


> i has to put cream up my nose for 10 days


 
even nicer not hee hee


----------



## Shell195

Emm you appear to be allergic to corn snakes teeth:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emm you appear to be allergic to corn snakes teeth:whistling2:


 
yes lol when i get repeatedly struck at i dont blame me lol


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> nice not
> 
> 
> 
> yups lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even nicer not hee hee



i found the lid to my nose cream lol 

i do not like the price of prescriptions!


----------



## feorag

I'm just thanking God I don't have to pay for them any more - nowadays I seem to rattle I have so many pills. Docs just given me a 3 month anti-b prescription today and more eye drops! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Im at the sanctuary tomorrow getting release sites ready for our overwintered hedgehogs. I belive we had a new one in today that had spent the night in a humane rat trap. The neighbours of the people who brought it in said they would poison it if it went back, so thats another for release by us
Some our hogs now weigh about 2lb 10 oz


----------



## Shell195

Forgot to say I have a very irritated hamster, she keeps scratching and nibbling herself, she has made an enormous nest too
If my hogs nest gets any bigger she wont fit in it, she uses as much bedding as I give her:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Lot of nest building going on in your house! :whistling2:


----------



## sundia

i has spend 16 quid of prescriptions this week


----------



## Shell195

Im still giggling at my eldest son:lol2:

Daniel came round to see them and had us hysterical as he told them about his trip to hospital with a racing heart etc.
He was wired to an ECG and managed to pull the plug out without realising. He paniced and told the nurse he had flatlined who then proceeded to tell him if his heart had stopped he would be dead and not shouting for help :roll2: I just cant believe hes my son, silly boy :roll:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Im still giggling at my eldest son:lol2:
> 
> Daniel came round to see them and had us hysterical as he told them about his trip to hospital with a racing heart etc.
> He was wired to an ECG and managed to pull the plug out without realising. He paniced and told the nurse he had flatlined who then proceeded to tell him if his heart had stopped he would be dead and not shouting for help :roll2: I just cant believe hes my son, silly boy :roll:



i went to A&E coz i was convinced i had a collapsed lung... i had an ECG wired to me lol


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im still giggling at my eldest son:lol2:
> 
> Daniel came round to see them and had us hysterical as he told them about his trip to hospital with a racing heart etc.
> He was wired to an ECG and managed to pull the plug out without realising. He paniced and told the nurse he had flatlined who then proceeded to tell him if his heart had stopped he would be dead and not shouting for help :roll2: I just cant believe hes my son, silly boy :roll:


 
LooooooooL shell that made me giggle :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Shell195

Daniel said this when my Mother and Sister were here, we were rolling on the floor:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Daniel said this when my Mother and Sister were here, we were rolling on the floor:lol2::lol2::lol2:


LOOOOOOOOOOL i hope lew is as entertaining as your kids are when he is older :no1::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOL i hope lew is as entertaining as your kids are when he is older :no1::2thumb::lol2:


 
Hes 23 and I just cant believe he thought his heart had stopped and he was still able to shout for help :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Hes 23 and I just cant believe he thought his heart had stopped and he was still able to shout for help :gasp::lol2:


 
LOOOOOOOOL but i can so see my lew doing something like that in time to come :lol2::lol2::lol2:

your dan is a star ha ha :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Im finsishing of my hot choccy an ciggy then bed me thinks lol


----------



## feorag

That's man-boy logic for you Shell! :lol2:

And now I'm off to bed - Night!


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> That's man-boy logic for you Shell! :lol2:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - Night!


 
night eileen hun :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im going in a minute as Im shattered


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im going in a minute as Im shattered


 
im off now too 

nighty night all :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Night you x


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I'm off into Newcastle this morning to meet my long lost brother who lives in York. He's coming up look at chinese wine in Chinatown so I'm meeting him for lunch.


----------



## Shell195

Did you have a nice time with your brother Eileen?


----------



## feorag

Yes I did, thanks Shell! I'm not long back actually!

I posted off the rat pouch to you today, so you might have it tomorrow. Please give me an honest opinion of what you think, as I might list some on ebay.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes I did, thanks Shell! I'm not long back actually!
> 
> I posted off the rat pouch to you today, so you might have it tomorrow. Please give me an honest opinion of what you think, as I might list some on ebay.


 
I left the sanctuary at 3.00 today as I had other things i needed to do.
Im glad you enjoyed your day:2thumb:
Im sure my rats will love the pouch, Im going to give it to my 2 hairless boys:no1:


----------



## feorag

Hopefully it will help to keep them warm and it should be snug and cozy for them! :2thumb:

Bill had got his chinese wine before he met me, so we just had lunch and then they went to the Theatre Royal and I had a little mooch in Fenwick. Got some nice wool to knit a fairisle yoke dog/cat jumper and some pink 4ply wool to knit a beaded one for a bitch.


----------



## sundia

i wish essays would write themselfs :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ashley

Evening!

I have been lurking most of the time as don't really have anything to say :lol2:

Have been having a rubbish few days too, the kittens have turned into monsters and the dogs joining in :bash:


----------



## Exotic Mad

evening all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj

evening


----------



## sundia

evenering hows your manky rash?


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> evenering hows your manky rash?


lol its gone down now 

i have a bulb burn on top of my arm tonight ha ha


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> lol its gone down now
> 
> i have a bulb burn on top of my arm tonight ha ha


aahahaha i just sent a youtube video of a dodgey mcdonald toy to my friend and she watched it in front of her dad! :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Brett

: victory:hey people : victory:


----------



## Brett

nobody wants to chat :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> aahahaha i just sent a youtube video of a dodgey mcdonald toy to my friend and she watched it in front of her dad! :bash::bash::bash:


 
oh lol



bretts balls said:


> : victory:hey people : victory:


 
evening brett hun


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> oh lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evening brett hun


 woohoo hey :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> woohoo hey :2thumb:


lol hows you hun ?

ya aint been about in here for a while :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Brett

yh im gud thanks in know my computer hasnt been working to well so havent really bin on that much :devil: bud on a good note my cat is about to have kittens eny day now :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> yh im gud thanks in know my computer hasnt been working to well so havent really bin on that much :devil: bud on a good note my cat is about to have kittens eny day now :2thumb:


 

oooo awwwwwww :flrt:

yeah i remember from before you vanished you were having comp probs kept on rebooting or something like that lol 

comps are a pain in the bum at times :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> oooo awwwwwww :flrt:
> 
> yeah i remember from before you vanished you were having comp probs kept on rebooting or something like that lol
> 
> comps are a pain in the bum at times :lol2:


 yh kept rebooting after every message i posted god that made me angry :lol2: but now its all good :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> yh kept rebooting after every message i posted god that made me angry :lol2: but now its all good :2thumb:


 
lol yes i remember you swearing alot at it ha ha 

so what you been up to then ?


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> lol yes i remember you swearing alot at it ha ha
> 
> so what you been up to then ?


 nuffin much tbh just working and building a new rack so i can get more snakes :2thumb: what you bin up 2 ?


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> nuffin much tbh just working and building a new rack so i can get more snakes :2thumb: what you bin up 2 ?


 
being eaten by corn snakes which left me with a rash :lol2:

i have a bulb burn today ha ha


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> being eaten by corn snakes which left me with a rash :lol2:
> 
> i have a bulb burn today ha ha


 haha you seen you seen the rack i built ? ill post a link to a pic 1 min


----------



## Shell195

Evening people.My car is playing up:bash::bash: Daniel is ill again but wont see a doctor or go to hospital, NHS direct said he should go to hospital but he wont. Hes gone home and got his girlfriend-ish to stay with him in case anything happens to him.He really is a drama queen


----------



## Brett

here you go :2thumb: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/478699-rack-i-built-what-do.html


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> haha you seen you seen the rack i built ? ill post a link to a pic 1 min


 
nopes and okies 



Shell195 said:


> Evening people.My car is playing up:bash::bash: Daniel is ill again but wont see a doctor or go to hospital, NHS direct said he should go to hospital but he wont. Hes gone home and got his girlfriend-ish to stay with him in case anything happens to him.He really is a drama queen


 

eeeeeeeeks shell sounds like your having a wonderful time of things 




bretts balls said:


> here you go :2thumb: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/478699-rack-i-built-what-do.html


 
cool :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> nopes and okies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeeeeeeks shell sounds like your having a wonderful time of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool :2thumb:


means i can finaly get some new snakes :2thumb: me thinks a boa or sumit like that is on the cards :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> means i can finaly get some new snakes :2thumb: me thinks a boa or sumit like that is on the cards :lol2:


 
oooo boas are nice lovely snakes :flrt:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> oooo boas are nice lovely snakes :flrt:


 yup some1 said the other day why do you need a rack for 35 snakes when you only have 6 he said are you going to keep the kittens in tubs :lol2: i never laughed so hard in my life :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> yup some1 said the other day why do you need a rack for 35 snakes when you only have 6 he said are you going to keep the kittens in tubs :lol2: i never laughed so hard in my life :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
lol im not surprised i would have laughed alot too :lol2:


----------



## Brett

Emmaj said:


> lol im not surprised i would have laughed alot too :lol2:


 rite im off nice chatting time for bed i think im tired :lol2: cya xxx


----------



## Emmaj

bretts balls said:


> rite im off nice chatting time for bed i think im tired :lol2: cya xxx


okies hun nighty night 

chat soon  xxx


----------



## Shell195

So Em hows are you?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> So Em hows are you?


im okies ta shell have belly ache but my warm laptop is easing it lol time of month pains 

Gonna be another year older tomorrow :gasp::lol2:

hows you hun ?


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> i have a bulb burn on top of my arm tonight ha ha


And I've got a lump on the top of my head, cos I leaned forward as I stood up in Costa in Newcastle this afternoon and cracked my head on the corner of a post that I knew was there, but somehow didn't see! :roll: Didn't half hurt! :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> Evening people.My car is playing up:bash::bash: Daniel is ill again but wont see a doctor or go to hospital, NHS direct said he should go to hospital but he wont. Hes gone home and got his girlfriend-ish to stay with him in case anything happens to him.He really is a drama queen


Shell, what a worry for you - why won't he go to hospital?? Does he think he might flatline again :lol: - not a joke really, but sorta is!


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> im okies ta shell have belly ache but my warm laptop is easing it lol time of month pains
> 
> Gonna be another year older tomorrow :gasp::lol2:
> 
> hows you hun ?


 

Im actually a bit fed up tonight

You going out for your birthday?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im actually a bit fed up tonight
> 
> You going out for your birthday?


nah dont think so lol 

mum took us for a meal on sun joint mothers day meal an my bday :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I asked him why he wont go and he said "I will go if I pass out":gasp: Im glad he has his sort of girlfriend coming over, it saves me sitting and watching him here. He doesnt suffer in silence:whistling2:


----------



## sundia

i want some strawberries!!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Im actually a bit fed up tonight
> 
> You going out for your birthday?


 
how come your fed up hun ?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I asked him why he wont go and he said "I will go if I pass out":gasp:


So how's he gonna do that then? You must be at your wits end!


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Im actually a bit fed up tonight
> 
> You going out for your birthday?


*hugs* hope you cheer up soon...

i feel the same... i got a rather short temper at the moment.... i just got irritated because i asked my otherhad to pass me the little clean washing bin over and he said "cant you come get it" and then i felt frustrated for having to go get dressed in the bathroom which is really selfish


----------



## pixie_bex

Shell195 said:


> Im actually a bit fed up tonight
> 
> You going out for your birthday?


 is unlike you to be fed up from what I have seen on the forum... Chin up girlie :flrt:

I bought Noodle loads of toys today ( well I spent my last tenner on them! ) and he is now running around my room chasing..... A HAIRBAND!!! lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I asked him why he wont go and he said "I will go if I pass out":gasp: Im glad he has his sort of girlfriend coming over, it saves me sitting and watching him here. He doesnt suffer in silence:whistling2:


I've just read that and posted on your thread!

I agree with Becca, Shell - it's not like you!


----------



## pixie_bex

feorag said:


> I've just read that and posted on your thread!
> 
> I agree with Becca, Shell - it's not like you!


Shall we blow Raspberries on her until she giggles?


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: you are all mad
Fed up about the car and fed up with bloody kids:bash: I never knew that when you gave birth you sign your own life away:bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you are all mad
> Fed up about the car and fed up with bloody kids:bash: I never knew that when you gave birth you sign your own life away:bash:


*goes to put an ad on preloved now for a yr old free to good home with a few accessories*:lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you are all mad
> Fed up about the car and fed up with bloody kids:bash: I never knew that when you gave birth you sign your own life away:bash:


i never new the random woman shuved their whole fist up inside ya!


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> *goes to put an ad on preloved now for a yr old free to good home with a few accessories*:lol2::lol2:


 
:lol2: that made me giggle:no1:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: that made me giggle:no1:


hee hee there was supposed to be a 9 in there but somat is stuck under it so have to hammer it :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

hi lo all. Just a quick pop in to say hi and let you know I'm still alive.Popping straight out again thoufg cos I need my bed. Am totallty knackered after spending a couple of afternoons helping my mate Lynne create order out of the chaos that is her garden. This weekend got to help her make raised beds, put together an aluminium greenhouse for her and sort out her barn which currently houses all the junk she chucks out of the house. Planning a big bonfire :mf_dribble:
Emma if I don't catch you tomorrow, Happy Birthday m'dear.:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> hi lo all. Just a quick pop in to say hi and let you know I'm still alive.Popping straight out again thoufg cos I need my bed. Am totallty knackered after spending a couple of afternoons helping my mate Lynne create order out of the chaos that is her garden. This weekend got to help her make raised beds, put together an aluminium greenhouse for her and sort out her barn which currently houses all the junk she chucks out of the house. Planning a big bonfire :mf_dribble:
> Emma if I don't catch you tomorrow, Happy Birthday m'dear.:2thumb:


 
thank you pam hun : victory:


----------



## sundia

Happy Birthaday tooo you
Happy Birthaday toooooo yoooou
Happy Birthaday tooooooooo emma wemaaa! 
Happy Birthaday toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> Happy Birthaday tooo you
> Happy Birthaday toooooo yoooou
> Happy Birthaday tooooooooo emma wemaaa!
> Happy Birthaday toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yooooooooooooooooooooou


 
thankies hun its not till tomorrow but thank you :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> thankies hun its not till tomorrow but thank you :flrt:


 
I dont like having birthdays anymore :whistling2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> thankies hun its not till tomorrow but thank you :flrt:


i know but i luffs to sing happy birthaday


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I dont like having birthdays anymore :whistling2:


 
i know what you mean its just another day lol



sundia said:


> i know but i luffs to sing happy birthaday


 
awww lol :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Oooo i just noticed i have a iggy tail shape bruise on my arm lol 

i was also whipped by an iggy yest as well as tagged numerous times by fiesty corns lol 

made some progress with the corns though they are getting better to handle been getting them out when can and just handling them lol


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I dont like having birthdays anymore :whistling2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp: whys!!! 

i loves presents


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp: whys!!!
> 
> i loves presents


they aint the same when you get older lol 

my pressies this year have been a pair of pj's.........and some curling gel spray...............i get the same usual cards from my son, mum an dad an sister lol

everyone else forgets family wise :lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> they aint the same when you get older lol
> 
> my pressies this year have been a pair of pj's.........and some curling gel spray...............i get the same usual cards from my son, mum an dad an sister lol
> 
> everyone else forgets family wise :lol2:



:O:O:O:O:O:O awww if i had of known earlier i would have sent you a super cool present!!! 

this year my oh mum said she will get me a day trip to london zoo and my mum is going to sort out Go ape for us


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> :O:O:O:O:O:O awww if i had of known earlier i would have sent you a super cool present!!!
> 
> this year my oh mum said she will get me a day trip to london zoo and my mum is going to sort out Go ape for us


but your still young lol 

once you get to 30 lol birthdays really aint the same lol 

:whistling2: not too late to send a pressie :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> but your still young lol
> 
> once you get to 30 lol birthdays really aint the same lol
> 
> :whistling2: not too late to send a pressie :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


i cannot believe im going to be 20 this year! i mean how ancient is that! 

will it no matter it wont be there on ur birthaday?


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> i cannot believe im going to be 20 this year! i mean how ancient is that!
> 
> will it no matter it wont be there on ur birthaday?


not at all a its the thought of it being sent as a birthday pressie that counts the most hun :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj

Emmaj said:


> not at all a its the thought of it being sent as a birthday pressie that counts the most hun :flrt:


LOL and 20 gawd your young woman enjoy it  dont wish time away :2thumb:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> not at all a its the thought of it being sent as a birthday pressie that counts the most hun :flrt:



woop woop yayness! now i need to find something super cool!


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> woop woop yayness! now i need to find something super cool!


 
hee hee awwwww bless ya im all excited wondering what it will be :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Wait until you hit 50 like me, you begin to feel like a time bomb:bash:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> hee hee awwwww bless ya im all excited wondering what it will be :2thumb:



:gasp: i hope i find something that ur like!


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Wait until you hit 50 like me, you begin to feel like a time bomb:bash:


hey hun im not far off lol from midnight i will be 8 years off 40 :gasp::lol2:



sundia said:


> :gasp: i hope i find something that ur like!


 
awww im a grateful person and i like anything i get as a pressie usually :lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Wait until you hit 50 like me, you begin to feel like a time bomb:bash:


so im guessing you do not wish to go to go ape and climb trees?

and Emma - i shall find something groovy potatos!


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> so im guessing you do not wish to go to go ape and climb trees?
> 
> and Emma - i shall find something groovy potatos!


 
Yeah, a bag of curly chips sounds fine:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> so im guessing you do not wish to go to go ape and climb trees?
> 
> and Emma - i shall find something groovy potatos!


 
lol okies hun  :flrt:

me and steph keep telling kev to dance monkey dance in the shop window :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Yeah, a bag of curly chips sounds fine:lol2:


lewis would pinch them lol he loves them ha ha :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> lol okies hun  :flrt:
> 
> me and steph keep telling kev to dance monkey dance in the shop window :lol2::lol2:


 
Okaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> fed up with bloody kids:bash: I never knew that when you gave birth you sign your own life away:bash:


I told you, it's a conspiracy between parents never to tell non-parents the truth about what it's like to be a parent on the basis that if they suffered, they don't see any reason why others shouldn't suffer too - and so the misery that is parenthood perpetuates! I worked it all out.



sundia said:


> i cannot believe im going to be 20 this year! i mean how ancient is that!


That's really, incredibly, unbelievably, f*ckin' old that is!!



Shell195 said:


> Wait until you hit 50 like me, you begin to feel like a time bomb:bash:


God knows where that leaves me then! :roll:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Okaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:whistling2:


 
LOL:lol2::lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> That's really, incredibly, unbelievably, f*ckin' old that is!!


ok so its not THAT old but i am coming out of my teen years now that is weird


----------



## feorag

Only if you make it so!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Only if you make it so!



i think i shall have a bouncy castle for my birthday


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> i think i shall have a bouncy castle for my birthday


 
lol last time we had one of them was at my aunts for my grans 70th birthday 

my uncle was at the time 50 but acted like a big kid showed off doing a summersault an he cracked a bone in his neck :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

They always say you are only as old as you feel:lol2:


----------



## feorag

When I worked at the riding school the pervy old Irishman always used to say "A woman's as old as she feels and a man's old when he stops feeling" - he was in his 70s and he hadn't stopped! :gasp:

I've just been sent the top video by a friend, so I found it on You Tube and posted it here - great dog! :2thumb: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...0978-couple-smart-dog-videos.html#post5861775


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> They always say you are only as old as you feel:lol2:


or the man you feel :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I feel a young one! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> I feel a young one! :mf_dribble:


 
LOL i needs to find a younger one to feel like 25 would do :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Im off to bed am pooped 

nighty all :flrt: x x x


----------



## feorag

Me too - Goodnight Emma and everyone else (if anyone else is left on here!) :lol:


----------



## Shell195

Night Emma. Ive just been sat outside my hedghogs cage and besides a little rustling Im sure I could here the sound of suckling:flrt::flrt::flrt:
She hasnt been out to eat her special food either which isnt like her at all


----------



## ashley

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA!!!!! 

Hope you have a brilliant day hun!



Emmaj said:


> LOL i needs to find a younger one to feel like 25 would do :lol2:


 Hows about for your birthday, I send you Stuart? He's 25, tall, blondish, blue eyes... he can survive on tescos cheap red bull, lambert and butler and pizza, and the best bit? He's a part time boyfriend as he works offshore so you'd have 2 weeks of peace each month! :2thumb: What you say? I'll stamp on his head and send him down to you?


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* 


*Emma:flrt:  XXX * ​


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA!!!!!
> 
> Hope you have a brilliant day hun!
> 
> 
> *Hows about for your birthday, I send you Stuart? He's 25, tall, blondish, blue eyes... he can survive on tescos cheap red bull, lambert and butler and pizza, and the best bit? He's a part time boyfriend as he works offshore so you'd have 2 weeks of peace each month! :2thumb: What you say? I'll stamp on his head and send him down to you?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Never mind Emma, send him to me please :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> (Should that be, *put *a stamp on his head or is he really that bad lol)


----------



## feorag

Happy Birthday Emma!!











ashley said:


> Hows about for your birthday, I send you Stuart? He's 25, tall, blondish, blue eyes... he can survive on tescos cheap red bull, lambert and butler and pizza, and the best bit? He's a part time boyfriend as he works offshore so you'd have 2 weeks of peace each month! :2thumb: What you say? I'll stamp on his head and send him down to you?


Erm!!! It's my birthday tomorrow! :grin1:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen the pouch arrived and looks great:no1: Ive put in the hairless boys cage so will let you know what they think later. Dont forget to let me know how much I owe you.

Dennis, Harley and Bailey had great fun with the tissue paper it was wrapped in and now my bedroom looks like its been snowing:lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's great - thanks for letting me know. I shall await your critique once the rats have let you know what they think! :lol2:

And now I'm away to pick up Daniel from school!


----------



## Amalthea

*Happy Birthday, Emma!!!* 

 Hope it's a good'un!! 

I have gotten totally addicted to this game on FB.... You raise and breed critters (cats, dogs, hamsters, parrots, rabbits, and pigs), teach them tricks, rehome them, etc etc etc. *shakes head* :lol2:

Got pork 'n' beans cooking in the slow cooker today  Gonna have beans on rice for dinner. NUM!!


----------



## freekygeeky

happy birthday!!

well the drugs arrived for simba, we have decded to put zinigi on them too.

it says in 15 days you will (if it works) notice a difference...

it doesnt say anywhere how long they can stay on them for?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *Happy Birthday, Emma!!!*
> 
> Hope it's a good'un!!
> 
> I have gotten totally addicted to this game on FB.... You raise and breed critters (cats, dogs, hamsters, parrots, rabbits, and pigs), teach them tricks, rehome them, etc etc etc. *shakes head* :lol2:
> 
> Got pork 'n' beans cooking in the slow cooker today  Gonna have beans on rice for dinner. NUM!!


 

I hope you do home checks:whistling2:

I think I may have baby hogs as Tiggy never ate last night and I can hear sucking noises and rustling from the nest:flrt:
Im not sure I fancy any of your dinner lol


----------



## Amalthea

Of course *nods* All homechecked 

Oooh!! Baby pincushions!!! Exciting!! 

My dinner is kinda a ******* thing.... *blush* I did grow up in a household with a Texan, dontcha know  Gary wasn't sure about it, either, until I had him try it  I put Mexican spices in and we tend to have tortilla chips with it


----------



## feorag

Jen, I so hope you have little pincushions in your nest! That would be absolutely incredible! :2thumb:

Jen, my cousin lives in Texas, although I haven't been to visit since about the mid-80s!!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> *Jen*, I so hope you have little pincushions in your nest! That would be absolutely incredible! :2thumb:
> 
> Jen, my cousin lives in Texas, although I haven't been to visit since about the mid-80s!!


 
You mean, Shell? :lol2:

My Mom is a Texan and all of that side of the family is there. I, however, am NOT a Texan!! :lol2: I absolutely hate it there.......


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You mean, Shell? :lol2:


I did indeed - another senior moment!! :blush:



Amalthea said:


> My Mom is a Texan and all of that side of the family is there. I, however, am NOT a Texan!! :lol2: I absolutely hate it there.......


My cousin has lived in Brownsville since the 1970s, but was in Dallas before that! I wasn't to much impressed with it either - very flat!! I _loved_ Arizona however! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I really just can't Texas at all..... But a Texan is stupidly proud of being one *lol* (Except my Mom *lol*)


----------



## Emmaj

Thank you all :flrt::flrt:


im just about to go have a bath put ma new pj's on and chill lol 

but wanted to say thank you for my birthday wishes first :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a good end to a burpday *nods*

Check out my herbs!!!!  I am so proud of them! There's mint, parsley, thyme, basil, dill, chives red basil, garlic chives, coriander, and chili


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Sounds like a good end to a burpday *nods*
> 
> Check out my herbs!!!!  I am so proud of them! There's mint, parsley, thyme, basil, dill, chives red basil, garlic chives, coriander, and chili
> 
> image


 

Ooooh clever you, I never manage to grow anything:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

These are all from seeds, too  I've neverbeen overly good at caring for plants, but I really wanted to try to grow my own herb garden, so here we go  I've also got baby sunflowers growing, jalapenos that haven't sprouted yet, and I'm attempting mushrooms, too


----------



## Emmaj

yes jen clever you 

im like shell cant manage to keep things alive plant wise :blush::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We'll see if I manage after the seedling stage *lol*


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> We'll see if I manage after the seedling stage *lol*


 
fingers crossed they carry on going well : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

*grins* I hope so!! I'll be so impressed if I make a dinner using my OWN HERBS!!!


----------



## Emmaj

Ooooo yeah that would be nice very organic too :2thumb:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> or the man you feel :lol2:


hey not the man you feel it'd put 10 year on me :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> hey not the man you feel it'd put 10 year on me :gasp:


LOL yes thats very true :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Amalthea said:


> Got pork 'n' beans cooking in the slow cooker today  Gonna have beans on rice for dinner. NUM!!


mmm pork and beans sounds yummy. recipe please :whistling2:
i got pork casserole in the oven


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> Ooooh clever you, I never manage to grow anything:bash:


i have 2 little fern thingies on my kitchen window sill and thought i was doing really well keeping em alive just watering them when i remembered till my hubby told me he'd been watering them every couple of days :whip:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> LOL yes thats very true :lol2:


i feel old enough working 7 days a week thank you very much :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> i have 2 little fern thingies on my kitchen window sill and thought i was doing really well keeping em alive just watering them when i remembered till my hubby told me he'd been watering them every couple of days :whip:


 
lol thats so typical kev :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Exotic Mad said:


> mmm pork and beans sounds yummy. recipe please :whistling2:
> i got pork casserole in the oven


Erm... Well, there isn't really a recipe, as such *lol* I get bags of dried beans from "Asian" shops... I use kidney beans and ones that are pale with darker spots :blush: Then I put them into a slow cooker with chopped up belly pork and a sachet of Mexican spices. Leave it to cook for a few hours and serve over rice :lol2: I tend to have tortilla chips and salsa with it, too :whistling2:



Exotic Mad said:


> i have 2 little fern thingies on my kitchen window sill and thought i was doing really well keeping em alive just watering them when i remembered till my hubby told me he'd been watering them every couple of days :whip:


:lol2: Gary'd just let them die!! :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Amalthea said:


> Erm... Well, there isn't really a recipe, as such *lol* I get bags of dried beans from "Asian" shops... I use kidney beans and ones that are pale with darker spots :blush: Then I put them into a slow cooker with chopped up belly pork and a sachet of Mexican spices. Leave it to cook for a few hours and serve over rice :lol2: I tend to have tortilla chips and salsa with it, too :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Gary'd just let them die!! :lol2:


i was gutted when he told me lol. i thought i'd been doing so well :blush:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> ashley said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA!!!!!
> 
> Hope you have a brilliant day hun!
> 
> 
> *Hows about for your birthday, I send you Stuart? He's 25, tall, blondish, blue eyes... he can survive on tescos cheap red bull, lambert and butler and pizza, and the best bit? He's a part time boyfriend as he works offshore so you'd have 2 weeks of peace each month! :2thumb: What you say? I'll stamp on his head and send him down to you?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Never mind Emma, send him to me please :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> (Should that be, *put *a stamp on his head or is he really that bad lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, got it right the first time :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Emma!!
> image
> 
> Erm!!! It's my birthday tomorrow! :grin1:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh he's going to be a busy boy! Might make a change :lol2: I guess there's no need to copy over a pic from FB for you to see if you're all willing to take him already!
> 
> 
> 
> How has your day been Emma? Has it been a good one?
Click to expand...


----------



## halifaxreptiles

Good evening Ladies, Gentlemen and Emma:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, got it right the first time :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh he's going to be a busy boy! Might make a change :lol2: I guess there's no need to copy over a pic from FB for you to see if you're all willing to take him already!
> 
> 
> 
> How has your day been Emma? Has it been a good one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hee hee
> 
> well today i got tagged a few times by a fiesty corn.........bitten by a bearded dragon trying to eat my hair.......and had a bts interested in trying to get my chewing gum
> 
> so yes had a fun day :lol2::lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Emmaj

halifaxreptiles said:


> Good evening Ladies, Gentlemen and Emma:whistling2:


 
Good evening :2thumb:

lol why the whistly face ?


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, got it right the first time :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh he's going to be a busy boy! Might make a change :lol2: I guess there's no need to copy over a pic from FB for you to see if you're all willing to take him already!
> 
> 
> 
> How has your day been Emma? Has it been a good one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a photo of this blonde haired blue eyed boy:whistling2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> We need a photo of this blonde haired blue eyed boy:whistling2:


*nods*


----------



## pixie_bex

Anyone want a fluffy black cat with a cone on his head???? He decided the best way to sleep last night was on my face, then he decided that he would nibble my ear till I woke up.. Oh yeah then he thought it was nice to have a poo at 3am and stink my room out  Anyone? lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Check out my herbs!!!!  I am so proud of them! There's mint, parsley, thyme, basil, dill, chives red basil, garlic chives, coriander, and chili
> 
> image


Well done you! :2thumb: I'm not much good at growing from seed - everything ends up too leggy and spindly through being forced! :sad: 


Amalthea said:


> Erm... Well, there isn't really a recipe, as such *lol* I get bags of dried beans from "Asian" shops... I use kidney beans and ones that are pale with darker spots :blush:


Are they Pinto beans??? I like them and the red kidney beans and that reciped sounds pretty good, cos I find belly pork sooooo tasty and when it's cooked slowly, 'tis very tasty! :mf_dribble:



ashley said:


> there's no need to copy over a pic from FB for you to see if you're all willing to take him already!


:lol2: At my age I'll take anything I can get! :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

well after having bowls of water down in the conservatory and living room for the ast few days both are still full. they don't drink in the house. just when they go outside to play where their normal waterbowl has always been. guess they were getting enough water afterall


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Wait until you hit 50 like me, you begin to feel like a time bomb:bash:


and it's my birthday on Saturday but I'm not bothering. I don't do cards anyway with being an environmentalist.E-cards are fine but not cvardboard ones. I am not planning to mark the day in any way. I'll be over at my friend Lynne's place helping her with a gardening project, putting her new greenhouse together, and clearing out her barn and having a bonfire. When you get to 55 like me it's no celebration to have a birthday, it's like acknowledging that you are a year closer to the grave.:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Tut Tut Fenny - what an attitude :bash:

You're just another year older with another year's experience under your belt! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Well done you! :2thumb: I'm not much good at growing from seed - everything ends up too leggy and spindly through being forced! :sad:
> Are they Pinto beans??? I like them and the red kidney beans and that reciped sounds pretty good, cos I find belly pork sooooo tasty and when it's cooked slowly, 'tis very tasty! :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2: At my age I'll take anything I can get! :lol2:


I asked for pinto beans when I was at the supermarket thingy-ma-jig, but he said they don't sell 'em, so I got ones that looked similar *lol* So, yes, pinto beasns :2thumb:

I tried growing herbs from seed last year, but I put them straight in the ground outside... Didn't work. :blush: This year is doing much better!!!


----------



## feorag

Don't forget to harden them off good and proper before you plant them out for good!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, is it really your birthday tomorrow or do you just want Ashleys man?:whistling2:

It seems to be a birthday week, Emma,Eileen and Pam too :flrt:


----------



## sundia

Evening All!!! 

how is everyone? I just had my piano lesson... its very sad time my class has been together for 10 years .... 2 are leaving to go to uni far away  ones last day is next week and the other is staying until end of school year.. 

was a nice end for them though... we had our yearly festival last saturday which was great! There are over 1200 students and my piano class got class of the year award


----------



## Emmaj

aye seems like it is a birthday week lol


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> aye seems like it is a birthday week lol


o0o0o haha im just having a mooch for ur bday present  i found something but it would take over a week just to get to me :bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> o0o0o haha im just having a mooch for ur bday present  i found something but it would take over a week just to get to me :bash::bash:


 
hee hee dosnt matter how long hun has been like any other day really accept i have cards lined up on the fire shelf lol :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> hee hee dosnt matter how long hun has been like any other day really accept i have cards lined up on the fire shelf lol :lol2:


mine was the best card though wasn't it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Tiggy my hoggy girl hasnt been out of the nest since yesterday and Im sure I heard squeaks:flrt:

My hammy looks fit to burst but is stil eating well and she has made an enormous nest:2thumb: Ive already got a few good homes lined up:no1:


----------



## sundia

Emmaj said:


> hee hee dosnt matter how long hun has been like any other day really accept i have cards lined up on the fire shelf lol :lol2:


Nawwww Happy Birthday


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> mine was the best card though wasn't it :lol2:


 
hee hee its a very cute card yesh :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Tiggy my hoggy girl hasnt been out of the nest since yesterday and Im sure I heard squeaks:flrt:
> 
> My hammy looks fit to burst but is stil eating well and she has made an enormous nest:2thumb: Ive already got a few good homes lined up:no1:


 
Ooooo cool shell :flrt::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

sundia said:


> Nawwww Happy Birthday


thankies hun :flrt:


----------



## ashley

Ok, not sure if these will work and I'm hopeless at resizing etc. so apologies in advance...

Getting ready for his first tun at Knockhill on Saturday










The aftermath of too much drink (especially bright coloursed hyper drinks) at New Year - ignore the duvets and baskets behind him lol










so, after seeing his beer gut, any takers? :lol2:


Glad you had a good day Emma, they were just wishing you happy birthday in their own way :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> Ok, not sure if these will work and I'm hopeless at resizing etc. so apologies in advance...
> 
> Getting ready for his first tun at Knockhill on Saturday
> 
> image
> 
> The aftermath of too much drink (especially bright coloursed hyper drinks) at New Year - ignore the duvets and baskets behind him lol
> 
> imageimageimage
> 
> so, after seeing his beer gut, any takers? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good day Emma, they were just wishing you happy birthday in their own way :lol2:


yes lol thats what i kept telling myself lol 

though the corns are calming really well so me getting tagged alot is paying off :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Ok, not sure if these will work and I'm hopeless at resizing etc. so apologies in advance...
> 
> Getting ready for his first tun at Knockhill on Saturday
> 
> image
> 
> The aftermath of too much drink (especially bright coloursed hyper drinks) at New Year - ignore the duvets and baskets behind him lol
> 
> imageimageimage
> 
> so, after seeing his beer gut, any takers? :lol2:
> 
> 
> :lol2: Does he keep you young ?
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good day Emma, they were just wishing you happy birthday in their own way :lol2:


 
:lol2: Does he keep you young ?


----------



## Shell195

I havent seen Basilbrush(jules ) about lately, I wonder if she got caught snooping in a garden:whistling2:


----------



## ashley

Emmaj said:


> yes lol thats what i kept telling myself lol
> 
> though the corns are calming really well so me getting tagged alot is paying off :2thumb::lol2:


That's good! I don't mind the little corns tagging me, it's so pathetic and funny. Since you're so good at calming snakes down, you want a go at my boas? And the hognoses? The boas hate everyone and the hognoses behave perfectly for Stuart but hate me, I must smell or something!

Well, I'm off to do litter trays etc then hae a shower and bed, Night! x


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Does he keep you young ?


I get a new grey hair every day he's home :lol2: I'm only 22 so he's aging me rather than keeping me young!


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> That's good! I don't mind the little corns tagging me, it's so pathetic and funny. Since you're so good at calming snakes down, you want a go at my boas? And the hognoses? The boas hate everyone and the hognoses behave perfectly for Stuart but hate me, I must smell or something!
> 
> Well, I'm off to do litter trays etc then hae a shower and bed, Night! x


 
Night Ashley


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> I get a new grey hair every day he's home :lol2: I'm only 22 so he's aging me rather than keeping me young!


 

:lol2: I thought he was your toy boy:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

ashley said:


> That's good! I don't mind the little corns tagging me, it's so pathetic and funny. Since you're so good at calming snakes down, you want a go at my boas? And the hognoses? The boas hate everyone and the hognoses behave perfectly for Stuart but hate me, I must smell or something!
> 
> Well, I'm off to do litter trays etc then hae a shower and bed, Night! x


 
LOL the corns in question are 2008's so slightly bigger than lil hatchlings lol 

i have been bitten by alsorts lol somat you have to take in its stride when messing about with animals with the ability to bite :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, is it really your birthday tomorrow or do you just want Ashleys man?:whistling2:


Sshhhh!!!! :twisted: It was last December, but don't tell Ashley! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I havent seen Basilbrush(jules ) about lately, I wonder if she got caught snooping in a garden:whistling2:


She pm'd me a coupla days ago, but haven't heard from her recently either! She does go on the Exotics forum as well and I think Allan might be home now, so she'll be keeping busy! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Sshhhh!!!! :twisted: It was last December, but don't tell Ashley! :lol2:
> 
> She pm'd me a coupla days ago, but haven't heard from her recently either! She does go on the Exotics forum as well and I think Allan might be home now, so she'll be keeping busy! :whistling2:


 
was gonna say eileen im sure i remembered wishing you happy birthday not that long ago :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You sure did!!


----------



## Shell195

One can have to many birthdays:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

One could be considered greedy! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> One could be considered greedy! :whistling2:


 
Im sure people dont actually want 2 birthdays as I dont actually want any:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Speak for yourself! I'm happy to have birthdays and a few extra a year would go down very well, thank you! :lol2:

Well I'm off to make more jewellery. Emma rang me yesterday morning to say that my big parcel of stuff for her to sell on the club table at the Somali Show tomorrow had arrived safely (Phew!!!!) and that she loved my jewellery! So I'm feeling a bit more confident about what I'm doing now!


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> I havent seen Basilbrush(jules ) about lately, I wonder if she got caught snooping in a garden:whistling2:


Jules snooping in gardens? Should I ask? :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I thought he was your toy boy:whistling2:


Haha, most people think I look really young so I'll take it as a compliment you thought I was older! Saying that though, I do feel the more 'grown up' one most of the time!



Emmaj said:


> LOL the corns in question are 2008's so slightly bigger than lil hatchlings lol
> 
> i have been bitten by alsorts lol somat you have to take in its stride when messing about with animals with the ability to bite :lol2:


Aww, Stu got tagged by one of my 08s the other day, he got a bit of a surprise. I've never been hurt when I've been tagged, i just hate the anticipation of it and I know I jump every time so I'm scared I hurt them :lol2:

Well, today's been rather boring really. Been having a good rant and natter with one of my offshore colleagues about the lazy guy I mentioned before. I thought I was going to be late today, but it only took 30 minutes to get in compared with 2 hours a few weeks ago - I love Friday traffic!

Has anyone got any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone. Still no hammy babies but Im nearly 100% sure that I have hoglets :flrt:
Im stuck in this weekend as Steve is working 6 am to 6 pm until Tuesday:bash:

Jules was joking we should go along and snoop in an exotic keepers garden so I wondered if she had gone alone and got caught:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Pics are needed of baby pin cushions as soon as it's safe to get some


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Pics are needed of baby pin cushions as soon as it's safe to get some


 
Ive not seen her for 2 nights and her food is untouched but I can hear rustling and the odd squeak and suckling noises. The last time I saw her she looked enormous and was eating for England. Its so annoying not being able to check she is alright
I seperated the Duprasi yesterday so I may have some babies in the very near future as they only carry for 19 days


----------



## Amalthea

*More* excitement!!!!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: More worry you mean. The hogs are a one off litter as I wanted just one litter so I had my own babies and the hammy is also a one of litter but if the Duprasi do ok I may get another unrelated girl and do it all again:lol2:I dont really do breeding as I worry about the right homes etc so we will see.............................................


----------



## Amalthea

You'll be fine


----------



## Basilbrush

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Shell195*  
_I havent seen Basilbrush(jules ) about lately, I wonder if she got caught snooping in a garden:whistling2:_

Jules snooping in gardens? Should I ask? :lol2:

Hey All,

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

If only!!!!!!

I have been reading and trying to catch up with what everyone's been up too - LOTS I can see!!!:lol2:

Been to two funerals over the last 4 weeks. First one was my friend's dad (which was expected) and only this Monday was my bridesmaids mum's funeral. Her death was was very sudden and unexpected. My friend's mum Pat was very much a part of my life whilst Morag and I were in our late teens early twenties. Used to love going back to Morag's house after a night out and getting cheese on toast made by her mum, then we all got a shake of the head at how drunk we all were, :lol2: then another shake of the head at the hangover we got the next day. Ahhhh gees, happy days - I'm gonna miss Pat.

Joined Weight Watchers two weeks ago and been really concentrating on that. Initially it's been a bit time consuming making up the recipies but I'm gradually getting quicker at it. Lost 3 lbs first week - WHOOP WHOOP!!!

Been busy at work and have been given the tasks of updating the company brochure and company website. So going to the printers on Monday to see sample brochures of what they do etc. Quite excited about that as it is a change from doing invoicing etc. all the time.

Also getting ready for our holidays. We leave for Tennerife next Friday morning, flying from Glasgow so we travel down on Thursday sometime.

All the critters are doing great and am just loving them, especially all me furries. The rescued degus are just coming on an absolute treat and take treats from your hand, run up your arms and sit on your shoulders:flrt::flrt: My Brazilian Rainbow Boa has been a tad grumpy of late so I've been handling her more before she gets too big. She's only 3.5 ft right now. I do luffs me boas though I have to say.:flrt:

Got a few people booked in over the weekend for treatments, reiki, crystal therapy and such like - can't wait, I get so excited about someone coming for a treatment, LOL!!!

Hope everyone is doing great and I'm just away to catch up on more of your news!!!

Jules
xx


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon Jules:2thumb: Im glad you are ok but sad about the funerals

Well I now have baby hamsters:gasp: Nothing this morning but now she has them or is in the middle of having them. I just looked into the cage and I can hear squeaking and she is busy cleaning them or herself. I hope she doesnt eat them

Also my hedgie girl has been out to eat and drink, shes had a wee and poo and left a blood smear so Im sure she has babies too. There is certainly a baby boom going on here at the minute:gasp:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Afternoon Jules:2thumb: Im glad you are ok but sad about the funerals
> 
> Well I now have baby hamsters:gasp: Nothing this morning but now she has them or is in the middle of having them. I just looked into the cage and I can hear squeaking and she is busy cleaning them or herself. I hope she doesnt eat them
> 
> Also my hedgie girl has been out to eat and drink, shes had a wee and poo and left a blood smear so Im sure she has babies too. There is certainly a baby boom going on here at the minute:gasp:


Hey Shell:2thumb:,

How's you doing???
What hammies babies have you got, Syrians???:flrt: And some hedgies, exciting stuff!!! How's your Duprasi doing???

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EVERYONE,:flrt:*

Sorry I missed your day. Hope you all got thoroughly spoiled.



Ohhhhh and to reply to Eileen's "tut tut" insinuation:lol2::lol2:, Allan *IS* home and I *HAVE* been busy.:lol2::lol2::lol2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

Happy days!!!!!!!!!

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Hey Shell:2thumb:,
> 
> How's you doing???
> What hammies babies have you got, Syrians???:flrt: And some hedgies, exciting stuff!!! How's your Duprasi doing???
> 
> Jules


 

Im fine thankyou 


My oh bought a pregnant Syrian from a petshop as he felt sorry for her, it serves me right for telling him about her:whistling2: 

The Duprasi have just been split after a week together(plenty of mating went on) so Im expecting babies in the very near future:flrt:Bob got really protective of her and took to launching himself at me when I fed and watered them:gasp: Im glad to say hes back to his normal sweet self now and Kissa is still her lovely self:flrt:Hows yours doing?


----------



## feorag

Basilbrush said:


> Ohhhhh and to reply to Eileen's "tut tut" insinuation:lol2::lol2:, Allan *IS* home and I *HAVE* been busy.:lol2::lol2::lol2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Toblernone anyone?? :lol2:

Shell I'm so jealous all those babies here and to come. I haven't had a baby of any kind in this house since Ellie was born and she's 5 next month!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Toblernone anyone?? :lol2:
> 
> Shell I'm so jealous all those babies here and to come. I haven't had a baby of any kind in this house since Ellie was born and she's 5 next month!


 
Babies make me worry so i dont even know why I have them:lol2:
The thing with the hamsters is the babies will go to loving homes and not to the first person who hands over their money to the petshop. I wont be charging for them I just want nice homes of which I already have some lined up through the sanctuary volunteers


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Im fine thankyou
> 
> 
> My oh bought a pregnant Syrian from a petshop as he felt sorry for her, it serves me right for telling him about her:whistling2:
> 
> The Duprasi have just been split after a week together(plenty of mating went on) so Im expecting babies in the very near future:flrt:Bob got really protective of her and took to launching himself at me when I fed and watered them:gasp: Im glad to say hes back to his normal sweet self now and Kissa is still her lovely self:flrt:Hows yours doing?


Ohhh brilliant Shell, so this was the Syrian you had mentioned earlier a few weeks ago was it, ahhhh very sweet of your OH to do that.:flrt:

So remind me again, how old are your Duprasi?? Just asking cause everyone who has seen mine absolutely love them and want one. Have kept mine separate like you, they're must be about 12 weeks old now.

*Eileen* - yep Toblerone, a milk chocolate one at that, LOL!!!:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> Toblernone anyone?? :lol2:
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Infact Eileen, Toblerone takes on a whole new meaning when you join Weight Watchers!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Jules


----------



## Shell195

My Duprasi are 4 months(f) and 5 months (m), I wasnt going to pair them yet but the girl I got my female off said she was well old enough to breed from as they need a litter before 6 months old.


Hmmmm I only know what a chocolate toblerone is:gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

day two of the tablets..
no change yet


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> day two of the tablets..
> no change yet


I dont think they work quite that quickly


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I dont think they work quite that quickly


hehe i know.
10 - 15 days apparently. 

Im just amazed ive managed 2 tablets each, my cats are clever *i dont have tablets* cats


----------



## Amalthea

Look at us!!! 2000 pages!!!! *faints* We talk too much *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Look at us!!! 2000 pages!!!! *faints* We talk too much *lol*


500 for meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Dont we just  and we managed all those posts without falling out:no1:

I have just been listening to hoglet squeaks:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Dont we just  *and we managed all those posts without falling out*:no1:
> 
> I have just been listening to hoglet squeaks:flrt:


 
Amaxing the things that can happen on RFUK *giggles*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Look at us!!! 2000 pages!!!! *faints* We talk too much *lol*





Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Dont we just  and we managed all those posts without falling out:no1:


That's what I love about this thread. 

We are all very different and from different backgrounds with often very different opinions, attitudes and views (apart from me and Shell cos we seem to be identical twins separated at birth :lol yet on this thread we all get on great! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just seen a mountain of jelly beans and my hammy is now very slim:flrt: She popped out to see what treats I had for her then took some food back to her nest


----------



## Exotic Mad

awww baby hammies are sooo cute :flrt: mine are 3 and a half weeks at the min and seriously sweet


----------



## fenwoman

Anyone here use Gourmet Perle cat pouches?


----------



## Exotic Mad

fenwoman said:


> Anyone here use Gourmet Perle cat pouches?


i have used them in the past and the cats loved them :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Funnily enough today I bought 2 pouches of the chicken one for my hedgehog, why Pam?


----------



## pixie_bex

so yeah I have finally lost it..... I have just been chatting to Noodle for 20 mins in different voices because I think he is getting bored with just me lol


----------



## Shell195

pixie_bex said:


> so yeah I have finally lost it..... I have just been chatting to Noodle for 20 mins in different voices because I think he is getting bored with just me lol


 
:lol2: Hows the little man doing after his ordeal?


----------



## pixie_bex

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Hows the little man doing after his ordeal?


he is doing well  been back to the vets today, they had to scrape away some of the scab on the top again as its forming to quick.. But she said its healing well, Has another 5 days antibiotics but I am now only cleaning it 3 times a day instead of every few hours so thats good for me ( being selfish! ) I can sleep lol I cant believe how amazingly gentle he has been with everyone when they have been poking him around :flrt:


----------



## temerist




----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> image


 
Hello you, thanks for putting Rumpwhite onto me. It sounds like she is doing a grand job


----------



## temerist

yes she said she contacted you lol i stopped by on the way home today very cute poopies :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

pixie_bex said:


> he is doing well  been back to the vets today, they had to scrape away some of the scab on the top again as its forming to quick.. But she said its healing well, Has another 5 days antibiotics but I am now only cleaning it 3 times a day instead of every few hours so thats good for me ( being selfish! ) I can sleep lol I cant believe how amazingly gentle he has been with everyone when they have been poking him around :flrt:


 
Awww bless him, Im glad hes nearly better:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yes she said she contacted you lol i stopped by on the way home today very cute poopies :lol2:


Im still waiting for photos of them:whistling2: She made me laugh as you wern`t what she expected, shes a lovely lady and makes me laugh


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yes she said she contacted you lol i stopped by on the way home today very cute poopies :lol2:


Is your daughter ok?


----------



## feorag

pixie_bex said:


> he is doing well  been back to the vets today, they had to scrape away some of the scab on the top again as its forming to quick.. But she said its healing well, Has another 5 days antibiotics but I am now only cleaning it 3 times a day instead of every few hours so thats good for me ( being selfish! ) I can sleep lol I cant believe how amazingly gentle he has been with everyone when they have been poking him around :flrt:


That's great news!

Hiya Ian, what you been up to, you've been noticeable in your absence!


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Im still waiting for photos of them:whistling2: She made me laugh as you wern`t what she expected, shes a lovely lady and makes me laugh


think she thought i was a debt collector the first time i went round lol



Shell195 said:


> Is your daughter ok?


she is fine, its actually laughably unserious lol she broke her big toe but has her whole leg in a cast lol so i have been helping out with baby lol 



feorag said:


> That's great news!
> 
> Hiya Ian, what you been up to, you've been noticeable in your absence!


oooo did you miss me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

She says she thought you would have a big beard and green wellies:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> think she thought i was a debt collector the first time i went round lol
> 
> 
> 
> she is fine, its actually laughably unserious lol she broke her big toe but has her whole leg in a cast lol so i have been helping out with baby lol
> 
> 
> 
> oooo did you miss me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oooooooooooo ian your back :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

When you off on holiday Ian and did you get your Pharaoh hound


----------



## Shell195

Emma were the films good?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Emma were the films good?


only watched twilight so far and it was blooming fantastic :2thumb::no1:

watching rise of the lycans next but someone wants to watch family guy lol so tv taken over lol


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> she is fine, its actually laughably unserious lol she broke her big toe but has her whole leg in a cast lol so i have been helping out with baby lol
> 
> 
> 
> oooo did you miss me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes, I did - it's been very quiet.

What happened to your daughter then??


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> She says she thought you would have a big beard and green wellies:lol2::lol2::lol2:


nah thats only on a sunday :2thumb:



Emmaj said:


> Oooooooooooo ian your back :gasp:


yup



Shell195 said:


> When you off on holiday Ian and did you get your Pharaoh hound


go on the 2nd april and no didnt get the pharoah hound in the end


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> only watched twilight so far and it was blooming fantastic :2thumb::no1:
> 
> watching rise of the lycans next but someone wants to watch family guy lol so tv taken over lol


i like twilight lol :blush:

and the second one :blush:

god if i was 5 years younger :whistling2: bella mmmmm


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i like twilight lol :blush:
> 
> and the second one :blush:
> 
> god if i was 5 years younger :whistling2: bella mmmmm


 
other way round for me OMG i would soooooooo have loved to be bella an meet a vampire :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive never seen any of the films:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive never seen any of the films:gasp:


 
well shell as ian thinks belle is mmmmmmmmmmm

i think edward is bloomin well flippin ell :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> well shell as ian thinks belle is mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> i think edward is bloomin well flippin ell :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


He looks to pretty for my liking(google) I like my men rough and ready:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> He looks to pretty for my liking(google) I like my men rough and ready:lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> :whistling2:


 
More Patrick Swayze than Wurzle Gummidge in green wellies pmsl:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> More Patrick Swayze than Wurzle Gummidge in green wellies pmsl:lol2:


OMG u cheeky mare :lol2:

im like vin diesel with a tractor


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> OMG u cheeky mare :lol2:
> 
> im like vin diesel with a tractor


 

:roll2::roll2::roll2msl:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ian, how are the x mastiff pups doing?


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> He looks to pretty for my liking(google) I like my men rough and ready:lol2:


Oooooooooooo no he is yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Oooooooooooo no he is yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:flrt:


 I really dont like pretty men


----------



## temerist

whats wrong with us pretty boys


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> whats wrong with us pretty boys


 
Women cant get near a mirror with a pretty boy in the house and those smooth soft hands would make me shudder, callouses all the way for me:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Women cant get near a mirror with a pretty boy in the house and those smooth soft hands would make me shudder, callouses all the way for me:2thumb:


how about dungerees, wellies, straw hat and a checkered shirt?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> how about dungerees, wellies, straw hat and a checkered shirt?


Worzel gummidge:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...lassifieds/482184-kc-reg-staff-pup-200-a.html

someone else say something on the thread so i dont look like the only one having a pop


----------



## temerist




----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> image


:lol2:
That is actually very creepy :gasp: To many muscles .........................


----------



## temerist

me and some pals after a long hard day at work


----------



## Amalthea

And female face? *lol*

Hey Ian!! Not seen you about much lately *waves*

Lost one of my special ratties today... That's two in one week. I hate having oldies..... She was just a bit slower yesterday and then today she's a proper old lady and then gone tonight. *sigh*


----------



## Amalthea

Ooooh! Now that a better pic!!! *drools*

How's my kitten?


----------



## temerist

she is due anyday now : victory:


----------



## feorag

I'd be too worried about what might be hiding in that beard!


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> she is due anyday now : victory:


*excited* Gotta bribe somebody to give me a lift over when he's ready to come home (since Gary still has no idea) :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

That last photo is far better, its a shame their bodies dont stay like that:lol2:
I cant believe how many dogs that person has rehomed:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

New white furball for Jen:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here on my own and Sophie and Steve are in bed, Chris is in Scotland yet there are 4 cups and 3 glasses on the table and only one of them is mine:bash::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> New white furball for Jen:flrt:


 
Gary may very well kill me :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gary may very well kill me :whistling2:


 
He said you could have the other 2 so I doubt very much:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

OK, I'll take that dirty guy on the right hand side - cos I likes my men dirty! That's the only reason though - nowt to do with what he looks like! :whistling2:


Amalthea said:


> Lost one of my special ratties today... That's two in one week. I hate having oldies..... She was just a bit slower yesterday and then today she's a proper old lady and then gone tonight. *sigh*


Aw, Jen, That's a shame. How's your single boy getting on on his own?


----------



## Amalthea

He never said "yes", just stopped saying "no" *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Aww I missed the bit about your ratlet, I hate animals getting old


----------



## Amalthea

He's alright, Eileen..... I _MAY_ have a place lined up for him, though. We shall see. Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue is trying to find a place in her rats where he can fit in and live out his life.

In the past month, I have lost three rats..... Logan went, then Mokey went this week, and now Chloe. Not good.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He's alright, Eileen..... I _MAY_ have a place lined up for him, though. We shall see. Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue is trying to find a place in her rats where he can fit in and live out his life.
> 
> In the past month, I have lost three rats..... Logan went, then Mokey went this week, and now Chloe. Not good.


 
Awwww, how old were they?


----------



## Amalthea

Logan was nearly 4 (he would have been 4 today actually *sobs*), but I don't know how old Mokey and Chloe were... Both were rescues. I'd had them for quite a while, though, so at least over two.


----------



## Amalthea

Heading to bed, ladies.... Early start tomorrow. Got a glidery get together down in Shropshire


----------



## Shell195

Have fun:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed as Im shattered again. Speak to everyone tomorrow x


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> He's alright, Eileen..... I _MAY_ have a place lined up for him, though. We shall see. Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue is trying to find a place in her rats where he can fit in and live out his life.


I wish you lived nearer, cos I would have loved to have had him in with my 2 boys.

Hope you have a lovely glidery day today.

My wolf charms have arrived from H.Kong so I'm going to set to making my wolf charm bracelet for someone on SERF. 

What you up to today Shell? Might be quiet on here??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I wish you lived nearer, cos I would have loved to have had him in with my 2 boys.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely glidery day today.
> 
> My wolf charms have arrived from H.Kong so I'm going to set to making my wolf charm bracelet for someone on SERF.
> 
> What you up to today Shell? Might be quiet on here??


 
:lol2: Im at home today as Steve is at work, I have the Sanctuary phone on divert so maybe a busy day. I have been out cleaning and scrubbing the dog yard in my dressing gown and trainers:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I have been out cleaning and scrubbing the dog yard in my dressing gown and trainers:whistling2:


Nothing new there then! :lol2:

I'm still sitting where I was when I first came on line this morning :lol2:! Done nowt! In fact Barry's just got up to make a bacon sandwich for lunch! :lol: I'm on here researching the best deal for spider charms because Selina has pm'd me to say that her tarantula friend has said if I can send some stuff to him he'll sell it on his table at the big Tarantula show :gasp: :gasp: 

While doing this I'm watching last night's Sport Relief. P*ssed myself laughing at Smithy and loved the Olympic quoir.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Nothing new there then! :lol2:
> 
> I'm still sitting where I was when I first came on line this morning :lol2:! Done nowt! In fact Barry's just got up to make a bacon sandwich for lunch! :lol: I'm on here researching the best deal for spider charms because Selina has pm'd me to say that her tarantula friend has said if I can send some stuff to him he'll sell it on his table at the big Tarantula show :gasp: :gasp:
> 
> While doing this I'm watching last night's Sport Relief. P*ssed myself laughing at Smithy and loved the Olympic quoir.


 

Im not even dressed yet:lol2: Your jewellery will be famous at last:no1:


----------



## temerist

sorry about last night girlies i fell asleep


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> sorry about last night girlies i fell asleep


 
:gasp: are we that boring:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

no sweetheart lol your far from boring


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Your jewellery will be famous at last:no1:


I seriously doubt that like!!



Shell195 said:


> :gasp: are we that boring:whistling2:


No - it's cos he's getting old! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

meet Kingda my new lad


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> meet Kingda my new lad
> 
> image


 
Wow hes stunning:flrtarrots always hate me, even handreared ones:bash:

How are the X Mastiff pups doing?


----------



## temerist

they are doing really well will post some updated pics today at some point. i adore parrots. i got this one for free was advertised on preloved lol


----------



## temerist

really cant believe the state of that english bull terriers claws


----------



## Shell195

You got a Macaw free:gasp: Did you hypnotise the previous owners:whistling2:

I look forward to seeing updated puppy pics:flrt:
If my dogs claws looked like that no way would I be posting pictures


----------



## temerist

yea lol, got one of my greys free aswell, paid for the other one though lol


----------



## Shell195

At the sanctuary we have 2 Quaker parrots that we got free:whistling2: They will live their lives with us in a large aviary as we never rehome our birds. They hate me:lol2:


----------



## temerist

one of my greys hates me, it was jans bird and after she died he never really accepted me as his new owner


----------



## feorag

That's one beautiful parrot Ian! I'm amazed they gave him away free, he must be worth more than a few quid!!!

Well I'm still sat on my settee :blush: Can't believe I've done absolutely nothing all day! Can't sit here any longer though, rattie boys and housework are calling!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's one beautiful parrot Ian! I'm amazed they gave him away free, he must be worth more than a few quid!!!
> 
> Well I'm still sat on my settee :blush: Can't believe I've done absolutely nothing all day! Can't sit here any longer though, rattie boys and housework are calling!


:lol2: Ive just had a break off here for housework. Im going to have a nice bath and wash my hair in a bit then I will take the dogs out for a run. Hmmm looking at the weather I may do that the other way round

I got all excited before as the florist delivered 24 pink roses, I should have known they would have been for my daughter off her fiance as hes always sending them


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I got all excited before as the florist delivered 24 pink roses, I should have known they would have been for my daughter off her fiance as hes always sending them


Aw, bless! She should hang onto him! :2thumb:

I get Star Bars! :roll: No wonder I'm so fat!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, bless! She should hang onto him! :2thumb:
> 
> I get Star Bars! :roll: No wonder I'm so fat!


 
PMSL.I get bought chocolate but *he* eats it all and still stays slim:lol2: So annoying


----------



## temerist

i dont get bought anything


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i dont get bought anything


 

Awwwwwwwwwww (((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## feorag

Aw!!! Bless!!!

Your children will buy you something on Father's Day?? :2thumb:


----------



## izzey

Hi everyone have not been around much as have been busy with kittens and kids


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I think your rat pouch was a big hit. After ignoring it completely Ive just been in the small furry room to give the hammy some scrambled egg and a sleepy head popped out, Benji has claimed it as his own:no1:


----------



## temerist

I think you 2 should buy me something :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> I think you 2 should buy me something :whistling2:


You already have a Jag and a farm full of animals what else do you need lol


----------



## temerist

jag??


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I think your rat pouch was a big hit. After ignoring it completely Ive just been in the small furry room to give the hammy some scrambled egg and a sleepy head popped out, Benji has claimed it as his own:no1:
> image


Aw! That's great to know! :2thumb:



temerist said:


> I think you 2 should buy me something :whistling2:


I'm with her! :up:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> jag??


 
:lol2: Maybe she got the car make wrong but rumpwhite said you drove a jaguar car and she thought it would have been a tractor to go with your beard and green wellies(that you dont have):lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had a bath , washed and dried my hair and got a pierced nipple:bash: Dennis jumped on my shoulder and slipped, it flipping stings:bash:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Maybe she got the car make wrong but rumpwhite said you drove a jaguar car and she thought it would have been a tractor to go with your beard and green wellies(that you dont have):lol2:


oh my car lol wondered what you ment, yes i do have one lol



Shell195 said:


> Ive just had a bath , washed and dried my hair and got a pierced nipple:bash: Dennis jumped on my shoulder and slipped, it flipping stings:bash:


pierced nipple????

send me a pic :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> oh my car lol wondered what you ment, yes i do have one lol
> 
> 
> 
> pierced nipple????
> 
> send me a pic :2thumb:


 
Erm nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :blush::lol2:

Have you never had a nipple pierced by a cat? You really must try it.............NOT


----------



## temerist

not by a cat but i did actually have a peirced nipple :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> not by a cat but i did actually have a peirced nipple :blush::lol2:


:lol2: I bet it wasnt as painful as mine:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

pffff yea right, maybe its just because women dont know REAL pain :lol2:



























*runs off to hide*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> pffff yea right, maybe its just because women dont know REAL pain :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *runs off to hide*


 

You may run but you cant hide:devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had a bath , washed and dried my hair and got a pierced nipple:bash: Dennis jumped on my shoulder and slipped, it flipping stings:bash:


Ouch! :gasp:


temerist said:


> *runs off to hide*


And so you should! :bash:


----------



## ashley

Evening!

Just on for a quick catch up on the threads then off to do some spring cleaning, can't wait :bash:

I have had a really good day, the first in a week! I finally caught up on missed sleep and dragged myself out of bed at 3pm, then went to see my grandma, then went to my Aunts to see her kittens (both now neutered :2thumb and cooked them all some delicious pasta.

Ian, where have you been hiding? I think the threads been missing testosterone :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Evening!
> 
> Just on for a quick catch up on the threads then off to do some spring cleaning, can't wait :bash:
> 
> I have had a really good day, the first in a week! I finally caught up on missed sleep and dragged myself out of bed at 3pm, then went to see my grandma, then went to my Aunts to see her kittens (both now neutered :2thumb and cooked them all some delicious pasta.
> 
> Ian, where have you been hiding? I think the threads been missing testosterone :lol2:


 
Evening Ashley, you seem to have fitted a lot of things into a short time:lol2: 
Do people really spring clean at this time of night :gasp:

I agree, us ladies like a bit of testosterone 
oo:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Evening Ashley, you seem to have fitted a lot of things into a short time:lol2:
> Do people really spring clean at this time of night :gasp:
> 
> I agree, us ladies like a bit of testosterone
> oo:


 
*shakes his testosterone* :lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> *shakes his testosterone* :lol2:


:gasp: *Closes eyes*


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Evening Ashley, you seem to have fitted a lot of things into a short time:lol2:
> Do people really spring clean at this time of night :gasp:
> 
> I agree, us ladies like a bit of testosterone
> oo:


I don't really feel like I've done anything though!

I don't know if normal people spring clean but I hate wasting the day cleaning then get really bored at night when Stuarts' away and can't sleep anyway so I do some cleaning :lol2:



temerist said:


> *shakes his testosterone* :lol2:


Ian, my pets all just looked at me like I was mad, I just burst out laughing! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

you love it eileeeeeeeen

i see you peeking :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Hiya folks. Here I am a year older:lol2: Thanks for everyone who sent birthday greetings. I had an ace day . Went over to my mate Lynne's this afternoon to work on her littole project. Am teaching her the frugal lifestyle. Cleared out her barn, did some work on the raised beds I'm building her, then had coffee and crumpets and came home. I think I may have got a bit confused. It's my birthday, but I bought her a present.:whistling2:
She's always said how much she likes those contorted willow trees and I found a big one at the auction for only a fiver so I got it for her. Now we have to clear a load of brambles in order to plant it. Basically she hasn't done anything on her acre of land since they moved in 3 years ago, but cut the grass occasionally. There are some serious brambles there, plus assorted rubbish and junk.We've got months and months of enjoyable gardening and projects to keep us both amused. Going over again tomorrow to do a bit more and we may have Sunday lunch at her village pub with is right opposite her house:2thumb:
One of the nicest birthdays ever.


----------



## temerist

ashley said:


> Ian, my pets all just looked at me like I was mad, I just burst out laughing! :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:

your like eileen you love it you filthy bitch


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Hiya folks. Here I am a year older:lol2: Thanks for everyone who sent birthday greetings. I had an ace day . Went over to my mate Lynne's this afternoon to work on her littole project. Am teaching her the frugal lifestyle. Cleared out her barn, did some work on the raised beds I'm building her, then had coffee and crumpets and came home. I think I may have got a bit confused. It's my birthday, but I bought her a present.:whistling2:
> She's always said how much she likes those contorted willow trees and I found a big one at the auction for only a fiver so I got it for her. Now we have to clear a load of brambles in order to plant it. Basically she hasn't done anything on her acre of land since they moved in 3 years ago, but cut the grass occasionally. There are some serious brambles there, plus assorted rubbish and junk.We've got months and months of enjoyable gardening and projects to keep us both amused. Going over again tomorrow to do a bit more and we may have Sunday lunch at her village pub with is right opposite her house:2thumb:
> One of the nicest birthdays ever.


 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:  *X X X X X X X*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *shakes his testosterone* :lol2:


 

Tut, I missed that as I never had my Bifocals on:whistling2:


----------



## ashley

Happy birthday Pam!



temerist said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> your like eileen you love it you filthy bitch


:gasp:


----------



## temerist




----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> me and some pals after a long hard day at work
> 
> image


 And here I am watering my lettuces


----------



## temerist

GUTTED!!!!!!!

when you said you were watering your lettuce i got all excited :blush:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> GUTTED!!!!!!!
> 
> when you said you were watering your lettuce i got all excited :blush:


 
And thats not good for a man of your age :rotfl::roll2:


----------



## temerist

your getting far to cheeky young lady


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> You already have a Jag and a farm full of animals what else do you need lol


 A decent car? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> your getting far to cheeky young lady
> 
> image


 
I dont think Ive seen that film, is it one of your special collection:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> A decent car? :lol2:


:lol2: My dream car would be a Morgan with a body strap but it wouldnt be very practical for my needs


----------



## feorag

Belated Happy Birthday Pam










Sorry, forgot :blush: Glad you had a great day though! :2thumb:

Ian, you are lowering the tone of our thread!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* What have I walked into???

Ian, guess what!! I got a lift to pick up my little man *grins* My crazy cat lady friend has said she'd be up for a road trip 

I got Conker (slow loris) snuggles today:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* What have I walked into???
> 
> Ian, guess what!! I got a lift to pick up my little man *grins* My crazy cat lady friend has said she'd be up for a road trip
> 
> I got Conker (slow loris) snuggles today:flrt:


Im soooooooooooooooo jealous he looks adorable:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Pam
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry, forgot :blush: Glad you had a great day though! :2thumb:
> 
> Ian, you are lowering the tone of our thread!! :bash:


where have i lowered the tone of "YOUR" thread



Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* What have I walked into???
> 
> Ian, guess what!! I got a lift to pick up my little man *grins* My crazy cat lady friend has said she'd be up for a road trip
> 
> I got Conker (slow loris) snuggles today:flrt:


you have walked into noting, just a bunch of wenches with filthy minds


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> where have i lowered the tone of "YOUR" thread
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of places, shall I list them*:whistling2:
> 
> 
> you have walked into noting, just a bunch of wenches with filthy minds


 
*Dont blame it on us*:whip:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

cat for sale, exo terra not included :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cat for sale, exo terra not included :lol2:
> image


 
Awww cats do like to get in odd places:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> *Dont blame it on us*:whip:


its always you lot, your a bad influence of me and take advantage of my innocence


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> its always you lot, your a bad influence of me and take advantage of my innocence


:gasp: If you are innocent then Im a man


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: If you are innocent then Im a man


well shell i did have my suspicions


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Awww cats do like to get in odd places:lol2:


wouldnt mind shell but weve just moved the frogs out of there, meanin the bottom has soil in it! and he rolled all in it!


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cat for sale, exo terra not included :lol2:
> image


what a gorgeous cat foofoo :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well shell i did have my suspicions


 
If im a man I cant be a wench, unless of course you are into transvestities:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wouldnt mind shell but weve just moved the frogs out of there, meanin the bottom has soil in it! and he rolled all in it!


You are lucky he didnt think it was a new posh litter tray:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> If im a man I cant be a wench, unless of course you are into transvestities:Na_Na_Na_Na:


you couldnt handle the sort of kinky shit im into :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> you couldnt handle the sort of kinky shit im into :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


 
I believe you are right:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Would you like me to send you a catalogue, Ian? I give good discounts


----------



## ashley

I've just seen the thread with the EBT, how awful are those nails! Midge has had her nails cut twice, both times when she was a puppy so we couldn't walk her too much, but her daily walks are enough to keep her nails short enough that they just touch the floor when she walks and have been like that for 2 years now :bash:


----------



## temerist

catalouge jen? of what? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I know what you mean Ashley! Actually when i saw them the first thing I did was look at Skye's nails and they're nowhere near that length.

She's a gorgeous dog too, but she cannot be walked regularly and have nails that length, surely???

Jen, did you enjoy your day out?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Would you like me to send you a catalogue, Ian? I give good discounts





temerist said:


> catalouge jen? of what? :lol2:


 
God dont encourage him:lol2: I think a gardening catalogue would be better:whistling2:

Maybe he could have the Elf dress up suit pmsl


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know what you mean Ashley! Actually when i saw them the first thing I did was look at Skye's nails and they're nowhere near that length.
> 
> She's a gorgeous dog too, but she cannot be walked regularly and have nails that length, surely???
> 
> Jen, did you enjoy your day out?


 
Glidery day out wasnt it? She needs to tell us more


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell answer ya fb please


----------



## temerist

can anyone offer a home to 2 adult russian blue cats?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> can anyone offer a home to 2 adult russian blue cats?


 

you get all the pretty ones:flrt:


----------



## temerist

these arent mine lol wish they were though lol


----------



## temerist

i think im getting PMT sympathy pains, been chatting in this wench thread too much :lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> can anyone offer a home to 2 adult russian blue cats?


The way Russian Blue breeders are about their cats and who they sell their kittens to, have the owners approached the breeder to see if they want them back or want to find homes for them, Ian??


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> these arent mine lol wish they were though lol


 
Then you have them:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> The way Russian Blue breeders are about their cats and who they sell their kittens to, have the owners approached the breeder to see if they want them back or want to find homes for them, Ian??


tbh im really not sure, the new girl who volunteers for me is moving into her own flat from her parents house and cant have pets, he parents are moving to greece so they cant keep them. i actually think they may have been rescues as she said she had a couple of rescue cats but could be wrong, will know more tomorrow when I see her


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Then you have them:whistling2:


sadly i think im at my limit on my own pets now


----------



## Shell195

Hello Eileen cant you sleep:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Are you sure they are Russians and not moggy lookalikes


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Are you sure they are Russians and not moggy lookalikes


again hun not totally sure, will get all details tomorrow, just thought id ask her first


----------



## Shell195

I think my bed is calling me
Night people x


----------



## temerist

nite shell hun 

sleep tight :notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sorry but i need to vent

i spotted a friends fb status sayin she hopes her friends kittens make it, so i enquired about them. turns out mum has left them for som reason, and that the friend is tryna hand rear them. 
said friend though has fed them only once in the first 12 hours, says they wont feed, she hasnt got formula and is tryin to express milk out of the mother to feed them with. i was tryna advise her, gave her shells number to ring for advise and a;; i got back was "thanks, i will do in the mornin if they make it. if they make it i will go out n get kitten formula" argggh they need it now! so i offered, even though i dont know the woman, at 12am in the mornin to drive over to hers with my cimicat. i got no response for a while. come to my messages this morning n she hasnt even mentioned my offer. i said she needs to get her spayed if she keeps losing litters, cos apparently this has happened before. And that mum needs checkin cos there might be something wrong. she said she cant get the cat checked cos she has no money, and that she has 2 babies and her boyfriend doesnt work so she cant afford to get her spayed or else she would have done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ARGGHHHHH! so ive had to say, i dont mean to sound patronising but its a legal obligation to be able to provide your pet with vet treatment should it need it ( i am right there arent i?) which is an obligation she obviously isnt filling. i carried on to say if she cant afford to get her spayed she needs to let the cat go to someone who can, as not only are kittens dyin but mother could die too keep havin litters like this. 

If i couldnt afford to get my cat spayed i wouldnt let her out til i could, cos its obvious what happens when boy meets girl, come on shes got 2 kids so she should know!!
then i thought about the cats protection league - they spayed, neutered, deflead and microchipped all mine for nothing, do they still do that? im tryna find out for her, i dont want this poor bloody cat havin more litters


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sorry but i need to vent
> 
> i spotted a friends fb status sayin she hopes her friends kittens make it, so i enquired about them. turns out mum has left them for som reason, and that the friend is tryna hand rear them.
> said friend though has fed them only once in the first 12 hours, says they wont feed, she hasnt got formula and is tryin to express milk out of the mother to feed them with. i was tryna advise her, gave her shells number to ring for advise and a;; i got back was "thanks, i will do in the mornin if they make it. if they make it i will go out n get kitten formula" argggh they need it now! so i offered, even though i dont know the woman, at 12am in the mornin to drive over to hers with my cimicat. i got no response for a while. come to my messages this morning n she hasnt even mentioned my offer. i said she needs to get her spayed if she keeps losing litters, cos apparently this has happened before. And that mum needs checkin cos there might be something wrong. she said she cant get the cat checked cos she has no money, and that she has 2 babies and her boyfriend doesnt work so she cant afford to get her spayed or else she would have done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ARGGHHHHH! so ive had to say, i dont mean to sound patronising but its a legal obligation to be able to provide your pet with vet treatment should it need it ( i am right there arent i?) which is an obligation she obviously isnt filling. i carried on to say if she cant afford to get her spayed she needs to let the cat go to someone who can, as not only are kittens dyin but mother could die too keep havin litters like this.
> 
> If i couldnt afford to get my cat spayed i wouldnt let her out til i could, cos its obvious what happens when boy meets girl, come on shes got 2 kids so she should know!!
> then i thought about the cats protection league - they spayed, neutered, deflead and microchipped all mine for nothing, do they still do that? im tryna find out for her, i dont want this poor bloody cat havin more litters


Well said:notworthy: If you were driving over to hers you could have brought the kittens over to me(if they havent all died) 
CP only do a part cost voucher now but the RSPCA will do a full cost one for her as the cat has had 2 litters already
Poor cat and poor kittens


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Well said:notworthy: If you were driving over to hers you could have brought the kittens over to me(if they havent all died)
> CP only do a part cost voucher now but the RSPCA will do a full cost one for her as the cat has had 2 litters already
> Poor cat and poor kittens


 
ive asked her to let me know if the kittens are alive, if she does i will then see if she wants me to take the kittens hun. i just cant believe it


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive asked her to let me know if the kittens are alive, if she does i will then see if she wants me to take the kittens hun. i just cant believe it


 

Sadly people like this have little regard for life and I doubt she will even 
get the mother cat spayed:bash:


----------



## Esarosa

You're absolutely right hun it's a legal obligation. She's probably one of those people who don't care about them getting the right start, as if she has to palm them off she'll see the loss of £ signs.

Also, you may want to let her know, if neither her nor her partner are working and are claiming benefits..which I assume they are as she says they have no money, so they've no lottery sized fortune in the bank, they can get a voucher from the CPL to get her spayed on the cheap. Used to be £5 up here but ours have gone up to£15..not sure what the price is nationwide, I think it varies. But if she can't afford even that, you need to try and get that cat out of there. The poor mite.

Good on you for offering advice and to take the cimicat over though you're a star hun, we need more like you.


----------



## Shell195

Me in my dressing gown and trainers was sorting out the recycling at the front of the house. The front gate was open and I musnt have shut the front door properly as the next minute 5 of the dogs went rushing off onto the park at the side of the house. Thankgod they hve great recall as they all came back the minute I shouted them, even if silly Kye did go and wait outside the neighbours front door. What amazes me is how quiet they were as the minute they know I am taking them out they all go into total excitement and the small ones yap. Bad me for not checking the gate or front door wasnt shut, bad dogs for running out but good dogs for coming back.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

unfortunately the kittens died this morning, apparently she did everything she could.........she fed them once overnight by the sound of it. she said she hand reared the last lot n they died even though she did all she could possible......which probably wasnt feedin them every 2 hours, otherwise she would have had formula in for this pregnancy just in case.

she says her parents have offered to get her spayed, so ive told her to keep the cat in until she gets done, as she could get caught again pretty much straight away, thats right isnt it? 
i also made a point of sayin animals needs are like childrens, and the day i cant afford to get vet treatment for my animals, is the day i wont own any animals


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


temerist said:


> tbh im really not sure, the new girl who volunteers for me is moving into her own flat from her parents house and cant have pets, he parents are moving to greece so they cant keep them. i actually think they may have been rescues as she said she had a couple of rescue cats but could be wrong, will know more tomorrow when I see her


Ian, can I suggest that if they are pedigree Russians she contacts Jenny Fleming of the Russian Blue Breeders Association and gets the club to rehome them for her - at least that way they will go to someone who really wants a Russian, rather than someone who just sees a pretty cat and might take it on impulse??


Shell195 said:


> Hello Eileen cant you sleep:lol2:


It's the weekend, girl, we keep later hours at the weekend, cos Baz comes back to bed after he's walked the dog! :lol2: 


Shell195 said:


> Me in my dressing gown and trainers was sorting out the recycling at the front of the house.


You out in your dressing gown and trainers Again!!! :roll:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> unfortunately the kittens died this morning, apparently she did everything she could.........she fed them once overnight by the sound of it. she said she hand reared the last lot n they died even though she did all she could possible......which probably wasnt feedin them every 2 hours, otherwise she would have had formula in for this pregnancy just in case.
> 
> she says her parents have offered to get her spayed, so ive told her to keep the cat in until she gets done, as she could get caught again pretty much straight away, thats right isnt it?
> i also made a point of sayin animals needs are like childrens, and the day i cant afford to get vet treatment for my animals, is the day i wont own any animals


Cat I'm just appalled by all those posts of yours. Those kittens would have died of dehydration and starvation and that's a dreadful death for any animal. People like her really do not deserve to have pets, as she obviously has no interest in looking after them properly at all! Maybe you should ask her if she would let her babies starve? And if the answer is no, then ask her why would she then let that happen to the kittens. She needs to let that cat go to someone who will care for it properly. 

Apart from which she could be reported for cruely as freedom from hunger and thirst is the top of the list of the 5 Freedoms and she has certainly broken that!! I despair at times, what people will do to animals, especially tiny young animals, I really do! :sad:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!Ian, can I suggest that if they are pedigree Russians she contacts Jenny Fleming of the Russian Blue Breeders Association and gets the club to rehome them for her - at least that way they will go to someone who really wants a Russian, rather than someone who just sees a pretty cat and might take it on impulse??
> It's the weekend, girl, we keep later hours at the weekend, cos Baz comes back to bed after he's walked the dog! :lol2:
> You out in your dressing gown and trainers Again!!! :roll:
> 
> Cat I'm just appalled by all those posts of yours. Those kittens would have died of dehydration and starvation and that's a dreadful death for any animal. People like her really do not deserve to have pets, as she obviously has no interest in looking after them properly at all! Maybe you should ask her if she would let her babies starve? And if the answer is no, then ask her why would she then let that happen to the kittens. She needs to let that cat go to someone who will care for it properly.
> 
> Apart from which she could be reported for cruely as freedom from hunger and thirst is the top of the list of the 5 Freedoms and she has certainly broken that!! I despair at times, what people will do to animals, especially tiny young animals, I really do! :sad:


 
eileen, i dont even know this girl, shes a friend of a friend, i was ready to drive to hers last night with formula, she obviously hasnt got a clue!! i despair as much as you. i have told her the cat needs to go elsewhere if she cant afford to look after it. 
i desperately would love to have a litter of kittens, its the one animal out of all i have that i would love to breed, but i wont, as theres enough cats about, and someone who isnt gunna look after them right has had 2, and lost them all! it drives me mad!


----------



## feorag

Yes, I realised that Cat and I commend you for getting involved and trying to help her, but I see your frustration! Can your friend, who is her friend, not talk some sense into her??


----------



## Shell195

The neighbours are used to me in my dressing gown and trainers:lol2:

Cat that is so sad, it just shows how much she values her pets:bash:
Handrearing takes a lot of committment to get any result so no wonder they died:bash:
Cat maybe you should foster pregnant mums for a rescue then you are doing what you want but helping a cat in need.
Im in the middle of doing doggy haircuts:lol2:
Ian I agree with Eileen that if they are Russians then the welfare is the best place to contact
Right back to the haircuts.....................................................


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> The neighbours are used to me in my dressing gown and trainers:lol2:
> 
> Cat that is so sad, it just shows how much she values her pets:bash:
> Handrearing takes a lot of committment to get any result so no wonder they died:bash:
> Cat maybe you should foster pregnant mums for a rescue then you are doing what you want but helping a cat in need.
> Im in the middle of doing doggy haircuts:lol2:
> Ian I agree with Eileen that if they are Russians then the welfare is the best place to contact
> Right back to the haircuts.....................................................


foster them n then find homes for the kittens? and would mum stay with us permenantly?

she messaged me back sayin that she does care for her pets like theyre her children..... im not goin into the long windedness of the message cos im a little wound up about it


----------



## feorag

No she doesn't and we all know that! Did she feed her babies once a night then when they were born? I don't think so!! Newborns babies need feeding every 3-4 hours (assuming her babies weren't prems), so if she's treating her pets the same as her children, then she should have been feeding them every 3 hours *at least*!!!

No wonder you are frustrated!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> foster them n then find homes for the kittens? and would mum stay with us permenantly?
> 
> she messaged me back sayin that she does care for her pets like theyre her children..... im not goin into the long windedness of the message cos im a little wound up about it


 
When you foster the rescue centre gives you everything you may need and pays for food, litter and vets fees. Once the kittens are near homing age they all, including the mum go back to the centre for rehoming and they will spay mum etc. You get all the pleasure and none of the cost or hassle of rehoming. They prefer to use fosterers as the kittens get socialisation and Mum is less stressed

Lets hope the stupid girl has the cat spayed so no more kittens will suffer.


----------



## feorag

I second that!

I've just cleaned out my ratty chappies - cage is out in the garden airing and drying and I'm about to hoover! Yes! Me! Hoovering! I must be ill! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> No she doesn't and we all know that! Did she feed her babies once a night then when they were born? I don't think so!! Newborns babies need feeding every 3-4 hours (assuming her babies weren't prems), so if she's treating her pets the same as her children, then she should have been feeding them every 3 hours *at least*!!!
> 
> No wonder you are frustrated!! :bash:


im not sayin i know for definate but from what i got from her that was the case. apparently the first litter died from an infection the vet said, and they didnt get her spayed earlier cos they wanted her to have another litter....... she has 3 cats in total. i dont know whether the father of the kits is known or not



Shell195 said:


> When you foster the rescue centre gives you everything you may need and pays for food, litter and vets fees. Once the kittens are near homing age they all, including the mum go back to the centre for rehoming and they will spay mum etc. You get all the pleasure and none of the cost or hassle of rehoming. They prefer to use fosterers as the kittens get socialisation and Mum is less stressed
> 
> Lets hope the stupid girl has the cat spayed so no more kittens will suffer.


 
how do i go about enquirin about doin that hun? it sounds wonderful!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im not sayin i know for definate but from what i got from her that was the case. apparently the first litter died from an infection the vet said, and they didnt get her spayed earlier cos they wanted her to have another litter....... she has 3 cats in total. i dont know whether the father of the kits is known or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i go about enquirin about doin that hun? it sounds wonderful!


 
Cats protection are a good one but have a look on here for the rescues nearest to you and give them a call http://www.catchat.org/adoption/lancs.html
You need a rescue not to far from you so that you can use their designated vets Most of these places are desperate for fosterers as kitten season is fast approaching


----------



## Amalthea

Heading to the beach in a bit 

Glidery get togethers are just an excuse for the glidery people I am friends with to get together, have subway, and chat  And snuggle with Conker 

Ian, I am an Ann Summers Party Planner, so THAT kind of catalogue.

I'd be pissed, too, Cat!!!


----------



## Shell195

Has everyone gone to church:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Noooo im watching the stephen gately tribute :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> Noooo im watching the stephen gately tribute :2thumb:


 
Ive just been furry feeding


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been furry feeding


 
their new song is lovely really rather emotional watching and listening to mika sing stephens bit


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been furry feeding


shell i just clicked on ur animal website... at the top where it says animal san etc..... that picture... do you really have views like that?!?!?!?! Its so pretty.... i wish we lived in the country side


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> shell i just clicked on ur animal website... at the top where it says animal san etc..... that picture... do you really have views like that?!?!?!?! Its so pretty.... i wish we lived in the country side


 
Me too, I live in a town:bash: click on the *picture gallery* and you can see all the views of the sanctuary during the summer and in all the snow

The sanctuary is on my friends land


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Me too, I live in a town:bash: click on the *picture gallery* and you can see all the views of the sanctuary during the summer and in all the snow
> 
> The sanctuary is on my friends land



awesome i just got my dinner so will have a look later... i had a spare 3 quid in my paypal so i have donated it to there


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> awesome i just got my dinner so will have a look later... i had a spare 3 quid in my paypal so i have donated it to there


 
Awww thankyou very much hun thats very kind of you:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> their new song is lovely really rather emotional watching and listening to mika sing stephens bit


 

I can imagine


----------



## Exotic Mad

feorag said:


> Ian, you are lowering the tone of our thread!! :bash:


makes me giggle though :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I can imagine


 
yeah  such a sad loss really  its good they are carrying on in his memory though :flrt:


----------



## Exotic Mad

fenwoman said:


> Hiya folks. Here I am a year older:lol2: QUOTE]
> 
> happy yesterday birthday :2thumb:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: If you are innocent then Im a man


but you seak so feminately :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> but you seak so feminately :lol2:


 
Damn, now you all know my secret:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Damn, now you all know my secret:whistling2:


 
I haves met you so i knows you is a laydeeeeeeeeeee:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

I like Alexandra Burkes new song :2thumb:


----------



## Exotic Mad

Emmaj said:


> I like Alexandra Burkes new song :2thumb:


what new song??????? i've prob got it if its on her album so i can listen. when i find my ipod anyway


----------



## Emmaj

Exotic Mad said:


> what new song??????? i've prob got it if its on her album so i can listen. when i find my ipod anyway


 
i cant remember there have been adverts on since it was on :lol2:

and i got distracted with something :blush::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im watching Monkey babies:bash:


----------



## Brat

I have a poorly mog again!  

Baby has re-occuring ear infections, The vet has no idea why - He has neevr had mites but his ears need cleaning sometimes as he gets a build up of black stuff - Wax? Dirt? Who knows but I have to gently wipe it out sometimes as it irritates him.

I'm reluctant to give him any drops at the moment (I have some) because due to the irritation of his ear, he's been scratching like mad and yet again sliced open his head. Last time he did this I was advised to cut his nails.. But he's done it worse this time and I personally think a lampshade collar would be better. The reason I dont wanna give him the drops is becuase they tickle his ear and make him scratch even more.. and the skin is red raw. 

I've cleaned the area with salt water - Can anything else be used? I only have human stuff which is probably no help (TCP, Sterile wipes) but I feel useless right now. He hasn't scratched it for a bit but it looks sore. Will be calling my vet tomorrow to see about a collar then I will start the drops again.

Poor Baby


----------



## Shell195

Brat said:


> I have a poorly mog again!
> 
> Baby has re-occuring ear infections, The vet has no idea why - He has neevr had mites but his ears need cleaning sometimes as he gets a build up of black stuff - Wax? Dirt? Who knows but I have to gently wipe it out sometimes as it irritates him.
> 
> I'm reluctant to give him any drops at the moment (I have some) because due to the irritation of his ear, he's been scratching like mad and yet again sliced open his head. Last time he did this I was advised to cut his nails.. But he's done it worse this time and I personally think a lampshade collar would be better. The reason I dont wanna give him the drops is becuase they tickle his ear and make him scratch even more.. and the skin is red raw.
> 
> I've cleaned the area with salt water - Can anything else be used? I only have human stuff which is probably no help (TCP, Sterile wipes) but I feel useless right now. He hasn't scratched it for a bit but it looks sore. Will be calling my vet tomorrow to see about a collar then I will start the drops again.
> 
> Poor Baby


 
Have you tried putting a Stronghold treatment on him as he could have ear mites even if the vet cant find any and this will kill them all. To treat the wound put a teaspoon of salt in a pint of warm water and bathe it with that. You could try using olive oil to clean his ears as its gentle and wont sting but will clean the crap out of them.
Poor Baby


----------



## Brat

Shell195 said:


> Have you tried putting a Stronghold treatment on him as he could have ear mites even if the vet cant find any and this will kill them all. To treat the wound put a teaspoon of salt in a pint of warm water and bathe it with that. You could try using olive oil to clean his ears as its gentle and wont sting but will clean the crap out of them.
> Poor Baby


The drops he has are treatment for mites aswell as any other infections. Pretty sure they're the only available drops for cats (Apart from any crappy petshop ones). He's had infection after infection.. Always comes back no matter how many times he has the drops so they clearly don't work (He still itches when he has them) but there's nothing more he can be prescribed. It's very frustrating 

Have done the salt water thing but still apprehensive about putting anything in his ears as I dont want him scratching his raw wound. Never knew about olive oil though, will keep it in mind


----------



## Emmaj

Brat said:


> The drops he has are treatment for mites aswell as any other infections. Pretty sure they're the only available drops for cats (Apart from any crappy petshop ones). He's had infection after infection.. Always comes back no matter how many times he has the drops so they clearly don't work (He still itches when he has them) but there's nothing more he can be prescribed. It's very frustrating
> 
> Have done the salt water thing but still apprehensive about putting anything in his ears as I dont want him scratching his raw wound. Never knew about olive oil though, will keep it in mind


I used to have to clean my springers ears as they got minging and really itchy i used olive oil like shell suggested


----------



## Shell195

Brat said:


> The drops he has are treatment for mites aswell as any other infections. Pretty sure they're the only available drops for cats (Apart from any crappy petshop ones). He's had infection after infection.. Always comes back no matter how many times he has the drops so they clearly don't work (He still itches when he has them) but there's nothing more he can be prescribed. It's very frustrating
> 
> Have done the salt water thing but still apprehensive about putting anything in his ears as I dont want him scratching his raw wound. Never knew about olive oil though, will keep it in mind


 
They make a few ear drops for cats including Canural and Surolan. Stronghold is applied to the back of the neck and it kills earmites,fleas and roundworms. Its worth asking your vets about Stronghold as its prescription only. 
STRONGHOLD - Usage, Side Effects & How to Save Money


----------



## Amalthea

KNACKERED!!! What is it about the beach that totally knackers ya out?! *lol* Will upload pics from today in the morning.... BED! *lol* (Gonna go drool on Jacob and Edward in New Moon *grins*)


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> KNACKERED!!! What is it about the beach that totally knackers ya out?! *lol* Will upload pics from today in the morning.... BED! *lol* (Gonna go drool on Jacob and Edward in New Moon *grins*)


 
i have seen twighlight now jen yeah :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> KNACKERED!!! *What is it about the beach that totally knackers ya out?!* *lol* Will upload pics from today in the morning.... BED! *lol* (Gonna go drool on Jacob and Edward in New Moon *grins*)


Its meant to be something to do with the ozones.

Night, night and sweet dreams:lol2:


----------



## Brat

Shell195 said:


> They make a few ear drops for cats including Canural and Surolan. Stronghold is applied to the back of the neck and it kills earmites,fleas and roundworms. Its worth asking your vets about Stronghold as its prescription only.
> STRONGHOLD - Usage, Side Effects & How to Save Money


Canaural is what he's had pescribed to him everytime.. But will definitely ask about Surolan - Is this a new thing for mogs or is my vet just thick lol :? He said there are a few drops available for dogs but he could only prescribe one thing for cats.

My OH has just suggested that declawing would be the answer LOL :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Brat said:


> Canaural is what he's had pescribed to him everytime.. But will definitely ask about Surolan - Is this a new thing for mogs or is my vet just thick lol :? He said there are a few drops available for dogs but he could only prescribe one thing for cats.
> 
> My OH has just suggested that declawing would be the answer LOL :gasp:


 

Canaural drops are usually prescribed for ear mites so if he cant see any I dont understand why he is using them. Our vets use Surolan drops on a regular basis for our rescue cats. From the dark wax you are describing it certainly sounds like ear mites
These are them http://www.vetuk.co.uk/index.php?ma...ducts_id=702&zenid=3vi5cneafe55c1ijffebitksb2


----------



## Emmaj

its been so warm today :gasp:


----------



## temerist

evening all :no1:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> evening all :no1:


 
good evening ian :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Evening Ian:2thumb:

Its been a bit chilly here today but I still had all the windows open as the sun was shining:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Evening Ian:2thumb:
> 
> Its been a bit chilly here today but I still had all the windows open as the sun was shining:lol2:


its been really warm here :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> its been really warm here :lol2:


It looked warm here but it wasnt, then late this afternoon it started raining


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Awww thankyou very much hun thats very kind of you:no1:


Its okay  i know its not much but every little penny helps


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> It looked warm here but it wasnt, then late this afternoon it started raining


we had some rain early eve 

may have been me then i was probs warm cos of the cleaning lol but had back door open most the day and dogs chilling in the yard lol 

you know what my huskies are like they are wussy an donts like the cold :lol2:


----------



## temerist

hi shell, just a quickie question about those russians, i was under the impression the breed rescues only took them with there papers? i know the dog breed rescues do but wasnt sure about cats


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hi shell, just a quickie question about those russians, i was under the impression the breed rescues only took them with there papers? i know the dog breed rescues do but wasnt sure about cats


 
Most cat breed rescues will take them by appearance, what makes her think they are russians? If you can get a photo send it to Eileen as she will tell you if they are true Russians


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> Its okay  i know its not much but every little penny helps


It certainly does:notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

I now have a nekkid Poodle and a semi nekkid yorkie cross and a cavalier too :lol2: Once I get the clippers out I get carried away:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj

my laptops gonna over heat lol clydes stuck his head under it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Emmaj said:


> its been so warm today :gasp:


Been lovely up here too today. We had morning coffee (at lunchtime! :lol and lunch (nearly at tea-time :lol outside today.



temerist said:


> hi shell, just a quickie question about those russians, i was under the impression the breed rescues only took them with there papers? i know the dog breed rescues do but wasnt sure about cats


I think if the breed rescue are happy that they are indeed Russians they will help them out. If the girl who has them did rescue them without papers, then she could explain that to the RBBA and I'm sure they would still help.


----------



## Brat

Shell195 said:


> Canaural drops are usually prescribed for ear mites so if he cant see any I dont understand why he is using them. Our vets use Surolan drops on a regular basis for our rescue cats. From the dark wax you are describing it certainly sounds like ear mites
> These are them Surolan: Surolan Ear Drops - From £6.93


I will call and ask about Surolan tomorrow. The numerous times Baby has had to go to the vets - Including for his jabs to go into the cattery, he's throroughly checked for ear mites and fleas etc. He takes a swab and looks under the microscope. He's just started going outside for the first time, I'm guessing something has irritated his ear to make it itch like mad again.. I've just given it a wipe with salt water again and also clipped his back paw nails so that they're less sharp.


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Been lovely up here too today. We had morning coffee (at lunchtime! :lol and lunch (nearly at tea-time :lol outside today.
> 
> I think if the breed rescue are happy that they are indeed Russians they will help them out. If the girl who has them did rescue them without papers, then she could explain that to the RBBA and I'm sure they would still help.


 
yeah its been like that here i sat out in the yard having a brew with the dogs earlier :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I need some nice wam weather too:bash: We do have leaves peeping through though


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> I need some nice wam weather too:bash: We do have leaves peeping through though


 
you should get it soon if we have it


----------



## temerist

just uploading the pics she text me to photobucket.

she bought them about a year ago, the girl was 10 months and the boy was 14 months. she bought them as pure bred russian blues but they didnt have any papers


----------



## temerist

i dont know russians so cant give a deffinate answer as to whether they are pure or not


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> i dont know russians so cant give a deffinate answer as to whether they are pure or not


 
beautiful cats my bonnie looks like them but she does have a lil white on her :flrt:


----------



## Brat

temerist said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> i dont know russians so cant give a deffinate answer as to whether they are pure or not


Wow, love them! Look just like mine except mine's just a moggy so has yellow eyes.


----------



## temerist

Emmaj said:


> beautiful cats my bonnie looks like them but she does have a lil white on her :flrt:





Brat said:


> Wow, love them! Look just like mine except mine's just a moggy so has yellow eyes.


 
i dont like them :blush:

its the eyes they creep me out:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

temerist said:


> i dont like them :blush:
> 
> its the eyes they creep me out:lol2:


 
OMG their eyes are beautiful :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

They look like Russians to me as the fur is different to other cats


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> i dont know russians so cant give a deffinate answer as to whether they are pure or not


 

Here are some Russians


----------



## Brat

temerist said:


> i dont like them :blush:
> 
> its the eyes they creep me out:lol2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp: They're gorgeous, I love blue cats! And their green eyes are stunning!


----------



## Shell195

Ian get onto Russian Blue welfare as they will find them forever homes


----------



## temerist

do i just go to the breed club website and go to the welfare section? like with dogs lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> do i just go to the breed club website and go to the welfare section? like with dogs lol


 
Eileen gave you the girls name, hang on a minute


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Eileen gave you the girls name, hang on a minute


 
he is a man shell hee hee


----------



## Shell195

_*Russian Blue Breeders Association Welfare Coordinator:*_ 
*Mrs J. Fleming:*
Telephone 01228 573243


----------



## temerist

thanks will pass the number on and tell her to contact them


----------



## Shell195

Its bedtime for me as Im up early tomorrow. Night x


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Its bedtime for me as Im up early tomorrow. Night x


night hun x x


----------



## NaomiR

are russian blues a different "breed" to british blues??


----------



## Shell195

NaomiR said:


> are russian blues a different "breed" to british blues??


Yes they are 2 seperate breeds
The Russian blue is very Oriental in type with a wonderful tempermant and the British Blue is very cobby in type and less of a people cat


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> i dont know russians so cant give a deffinate answer as to whether they are pure or not


They look like 'pet quality' Russians, not very well bred, to me, which is probably why they didn't come with papers. They seem to have the Russian coat and green eyes, but their ears are dreadful for a Russian, (more like an oriental) they should have been hung on a clothes line by their ears when they were babies :lol2: 


Shell195 said:


> _*Russian Blue Breeders Association Welfare Coordinator:*_
> *Mrs J. Fleming:*
> Telephone 01228 573243


Yes, that's Jenny, the lady to contact - she lives in Cumbria, but will have a nework of people helping with rescue.


NaomiR said:


> are russian blues a different "breed" to british blues??


Totally different in looks, coat and type - the only thing they have in common is the colour. British cats have very heavy, cobby, almost square bodies on thick short legs with big round, quite flat faces, chubby cheeks and small ears set wide apart and orange eyes.

By comparison the Russian is a foreign type cat, meaning it should be lithe and muscular, but not as 'skinny' as the Siamese and orientals, with long slim legs. Their heads are much longer than a British and the ears should sit right on top of the head almost vertically and they should have vivid green eyes.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> They look like 'pet quality' Russians, not very well bred, to me, which is probably why they didn't come with papers. They seem to have the Russian coat and green eyes, but their ears are dreadful for a Russian, (more like an oriental) they should have been hung on a clothes line by their ears when they were babies :lol2:
> Yes, that's Jenny, the lady to contact - she lives in Cumbria, but will have a nework of people helping with rescue.
> Totally different in looks, coat and type - the only thing they have in common is the colour. British cats have very heavy, cobby, almost square bodies on thick short legs with big round, quite flat faces, chubby cheeks and small ears set wide apart and orange eyes.
> 
> By comparison the Russian is a foreign type cat, meaning it should be lithe and muscular, but not as 'skinny' as the Siamese and orientals, with long slim legs. Their heads are much longer than a British and the ears should sit right on top of the head almost vertically and they should have vivid green eyes.


 
Good morning Eileen, Ive never actually seen a real Russian but thought the coat and eyes looked right:lol2:
What are you up to today?

ETA I saw a couple at the show I went to but only got a fleeting glance


----------



## selina20

Hey all been a busy past few days lol.

How is everyone???


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Good morning Eileen, Ive never actually seen a real Russian but thought the coat and eyes looked right:lol2:
> What are you up to today?
> 
> ETA I saw a couple at the show I went to but only got a fleeting glance


You wouldn't see many at the show, they're definitely a bit thin on the ground! Maybe not helped by breeder's attitudes towards other people breeding! I've been reliably told over the years that getting breeding stock from breeders is the hardest thing in the world! :roll:

I'm meeting Anyday Anne for lunch today we're early this week cos of her commitments rather than mine! At the minute I'm finishing off a lizard bracelet for someone on SERF so I can post it off on my way out. It's Elise's birthday on Friday so I'm needing to post out her birthday stuff.


selina20 said:


> Hey all been a busy past few days lol.
> 
> How is everyone???


Hi Selina - wondered where you were! Did you get my pm about when the tarantula show is?


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> You wouldn't see many at the show, they're definitely a bit thin on the ground! Maybe not helped by breeder's attitudes towards other people breeding! I've been reliably told over the years that getting breeding stock from breeders is the hardest thing in the world! :roll:
> 
> I'm meeting Anyday Anne for lunch today we're early this week cos of her commitments rather than mine! At the minute I'm finishing off a lizard bracelet for someone on SERF so I can post it off on my way out. It's Elise's birthday on Friday so I'm needing to post out her birthday stuff.Hi Selina - wondered where you were! Did you get my pm about when the tarantula show is?


Its midmay in birmingham. He asked if i would take a table but due to having my son with me wont be the best idea. Im a bit start struck tbh as hes the big big guy in the BTS. He said theres not enough arts and crafts at the show.


----------



## feorag

Thanks for that - you'll gather from my pm that I found it all very exciting!!! 

As you know I only ordered 3 of those web charms and 10 spider charms until I sussed out the reaction, so I've ordered some more, but have to wait for them to come because they are coming from H.Kong, along with some spider web agate beads that I thought might make a nice bracelet or necklace.

I've just made up this necklace, earrings and phonecharm and am working on other ideas to give a selection of stuff.


----------



## selina20

Thats it im getting my ears repierced :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:

So you think he'll be happy with those and stuff like that. I'm trying to put together a lot of different stuff and of course i'll keep the price as low as I can and if he thinks he can charge more for some of the stuff, then I don't mind if he does that and the money goes to the BTS.


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> So you think he'll be happy with those and stuff like that. I'm trying to put together a lot of different stuff and of course i'll keep the price as low as I can and if he thinks he can charge more for some of the stuff, then I don't mind if he does that and the money goes to the BTS.


He will be very happy im sure lol.

Omg hun thats fantastic even if 10p went from every sale to the BTS then thats saving the species in the wild.


----------



## Amalthea

The spidery jewelry is awesome, Eileen!!  Love it!!


----------



## Shell195

Im sure spider people will love the jewellery, its amazing:no1:


----------



## Esarosa

I'm not a spidery person (petrified of the little blighters..apart from T's for some strange reason) but I think they're amazing.


----------



## selina20

Esarosa said:


> I'm not a spidery person (petrified of the little blighters..apart from T's for some strange reason) but I think they're amazing.


Im the same lol. I was absolutely petrified of all insects before i got my 1st T now i have 40 and love them all.


----------



## feorag

Wow! Thank you girls - you're too kind.

Selina - I've just done the same thing with my breed club, The Somali Cat Club. I've packaged all the stuff I had made up and sent it to my friend. I've told her what I want which is cost price plus a little bit for me and added up 50p to earrings and £1 to necklaces for the club to keep to add to their rescue fund for Somalis in need.

I'm more than happy to do that for the BTS. Especially if it's going to help tarantulas in the wild - not that I'm a tarantula fan you understand :gasp:, but anything that helps any kind of wildlife would be fine by me!

I'll pm you when I've got the stuff made up and you can put me in touch with him to work out how he wants to do it.

BTW My wolf bracelets - someone on SERF asked me to make one with wolves on dark blue beads for her.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Wow! Thank you girls - you're too kind.
> 
> Selina - I've just done the same thing with my breed club, The Somali Cat Club. I've packaged all the stuff I had made up and sent it to my friend. I've told her what I want which is cost price plus a little bit for me and added up 50p to earrings and £1 to necklaces for the club to keep to add to their rescue fund for Somalis in need.
> 
> I'm more than happy to do that for the BTS. Especially if it's going to help tarantulas in the wild - not that I'm a tarantula fan you understand :gasp:, but anything that helps any kind of wildlife would be fine by me!
> 
> I'll pm you when I've got the stuff made up and you can put me in touch with him to work out how he wants to do it.
> 
> BTW My wolf bracelets - someone on SERF asked me to make one with wolves on dark blue beads for her.
> 
> image


 
That looks fantastic:no1:

:lol2: The dogs just started barking so I opened the front door to find a man having a converstion with Elmo and Dennis who were both sat in the kitchen window. We dont have a proper front garden just a narrow fenced bit so the dogs coukld hear him clearly. He said he doesnt even like cats but was in love with Elmo as he was giving him dirty looks:lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad

evening all


----------



## temerist

someone feed me

shell WOMAN cook my dinner :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Glad you asked her!! :up:


----------



## temerist

oh im not fussy

Eileeeeeeeen WOMAN WENCH feed me:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> someone feed me
> 
> shell WOMAN cook my dinner :whistling2:


Cat food or Dog food:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

service me shell :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Wow! Thank you girls - you're too kind.
> 
> Selina - I've just done the same thing with my breed club, The Somali Cat Club. I've packaged all the stuff I had made up and sent it to my friend. I've told her what I want which is cost price plus a little bit for me and added up 50p to earrings and £1 to necklaces for the club to keep to add to their rescue fund for Somalis in need.
> 
> I'm more than happy to do that for the BTS. Especially if it's going to help tarantulas in the wild - not that I'm a tarantula fan you understand :gasp:, but anything that helps any kind of wildlife would be fine by me!
> 
> I'll pm you when I've got the stuff made up and you can put me in touch with him to work out how he wants to do it.
> 
> ]


They are currently trying to increase the CB trade so that WC can stay in the wild. A lot of the easily sourced tarantulas have been abliterated in the wild which is sad seeing as a lot of them come from the Amazon.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> service me shell :2thumb:


 
:gasp: being rude as usual:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> service me shell :2thumb:


manners :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## temerist

ermm
service me shell PLZ :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Evening!

Eileen, that bracelets are really pretty! (well, apart from the spiders crawling on some of them) :lol2: 

Ian, that kitties have the most gorgeous eyes! I don't understand how you can't like them!


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> They are currently trying to increase the CB trade so that WC can stay in the wild. A lot of the easily sourced tarantulas have been abliterated in the wild which is sad seeing as a lot of them come from the Amazon.


 
I watched the Tv program about T`s, I was a bit disgusted when they were selling them fried on street corners:bash:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ermm
> service me shell PLZ :lol2:


 
I thought only stallions did that:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

i am a stallion :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i am a stallion :gasp:


WAKE UP Ian its only a dream:whistling2:


----------



## sundia

evening all

shell i still cant believe ho beautiful the view is at ur friends animal sanc!

i wish i wernt a city girl! instead of beautiful views i have to see drunk homeless people arguing with themselfs and drunk dawalfs on scooters!


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> evening all
> 
> shell i still cant believe ho beautiful the view is at* ur friends animal sanc!*
> 
> i wish i wernt a city girl! instead of beautiful views i have to see drunk homeless people arguing with themselfs and drunk dawalfs on scooters!


 

Its my animal sanctuary too as I am a co founder and Trustee, it just happens to be on her land. Its set in 5 acres of land and is very pretty


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Its my animal sanctuary too as I am a co founder and Trustee, it just happens to be on her land. Its set in 5 acres of land and is very pretty



oops sorry lol i got muddled up because you said your friends land on the previous post... i just put 2 and 2 together lol 

theres no "land" around here... used to be but apparantly like to build stuff on it like office space :/ and yet kent is supposed to be the Garden? lol


----------



## Exotic Mad

temerist said:


> ermm
> service me shell PLZ :lol2:


i have some spare fajitas :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Is it any wonder my furniture is ruined:whistling2:You cant be annoyed at a dog with a face like that:flrt:
Shes not seen me









Has she seen me?









Im in trouble now, oops


----------



## loulou

Hey ladies and gents I am being really thick but can anyone give me Connors username please...............I know alot of you know him on here so thought it would be the best place to ask


----------



## temerist

he needs to come and live with me shell, sorry


----------



## freekygeeky

day 6 on the tablets

zingi is now happier

simba is ON my lap ... mentalllll


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> he needs to come and live with me shell, sorry


 
You cant have Kye Kye fathead wiggles bum hes my baby:flrt:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> service me shell :2thumb:


:gasp: Ian!!!!! :gasp:

Lovely photo Shell!

Have a look at this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ctures/484091-guilty-dog-not.html#post5895711


----------



## Esarosa

loulou said:


> Hey ladies and gents I am being really thick but can anyone give me Connors username please...............I know alot of you know him on here so thought it would be the best place to ask



quilson_mc_spike


----------



## selina20

Can people add me to msn im bored of no one being online.

[email protected] lol.

Anyho how is everyone tonight


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

has this been cross posted in here so that the people who dont venture out this thread but know emma can see?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/483646-bengal-owners-hull.html


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

hey thanks guys i do know what is going on and thanks all for you support i cant believe she broke our agreement of her returning missy to me if she couldnt cope or keep her any more xxx


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> You cant have Kye Kye fathead wiggles bum hes my baby:flrt:


alright alright. Rub it in woman:bash: Not only do you have the kind of cats I want but you have the dog I want too.
And from the photos it is perfectly obvious that the others pulled him up there and threatened to call you if he didn't stay up there and warm them with his body.I mean, look at him, you can tell in his eyes that he so wants to get down but daren't. Small dogs can be bleddy evil sometimes.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> alright alright. Rub it in woman:bash: Not only do you have the kind of cats I want but you have the dog I want too.
> And from the photos it is perfectly obvious that the others pulled him up there and threatened to call you if he didn't stay up there and warm them with his body.I mean, look at him, you can tell in his eyes that he so wants to get down but daren't. Small dogs can be bleddy evil sometimes.


 

:lol2:You really need to get one, Kye doesnt have a nasty bone in his body and not more than 2 brain cells to his name. Hes just a bit erm........special:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Can people add me to msn im bored of no one being online.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Anyho how is everyone tonight


I don't do msn - if I did I'd never get off this bliddy computer!!! I'm fine though - been watching Ghost Whisperer - I'm sad!!



Shell195 said:


> :lol2:You really need to get one, Kye doesnt have a nasty bone in his body and not more than 2 brain cells to his name. Hes just a bit erm........special:whistling2:


Bless him :flrt:


----------



## ashley

Selina, I'd add you but I'm never on msn and I don't really know you so it probably wouldn't help! If anyone has facebook though, you can add me, my email is: [email protected]

I got a bit depressed earlier when I was making out our guest list, it's made me realise how many friends from school and uni I have lost touch with or have moved away over the years, and how I only have a small group of real friends :sad:


----------



## feorag

Don't measure by quantity, measure by quality! if the friends you have are *good* friends, that's what matters. Trust me, I know these things! :lol:


----------



## Shell195

I agree with her :up:


----------



## temerist

i want a friend


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I agree with her :up:


Me and Shell - we speak from experience, cos we is old! :lol2:



temerist said:


> i want a friend


Ian, I'll be your friend, if you want? :grin1:


----------



## fenwoman

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hey thanks guys i do know what is going on and thanks all for you support i cant believe she broke our agreement of her returning missy to me if she couldnt cope or keep her any more xxx


The thing is. If you let someone have say an animal, on the understanding that you will be getting something by way of a trade opr swap, the animal you let them have, doesn't become their property until their part of the agreement has been fulfilled. So the cat is still yours. If someone has bought it off her, it doesn't belong to them either as you cannot buy stolen goods. If she got the cat from you and was supposed to give you a skunk in return, the cat is yours, she was not allowed to sell your property. Hopefully the cat is microchipped to you and hopefully you have an agreement in writing in which case, go to the police and report the cat stolen, tell them who has stolen it and that they have sold it on. It will have to be returned to you and the purchaser of the stolen goods will have to go back to the person who has sold them something stolen, and get their money off them. Something similar happened many years ago with me and a dog. The police escorted me round to the people who'd bought the dog off the people who had got her from me on payment terms (and not paid) and the police insisted that they hand the dog over or they would be arrested for recieving stolen goods.
And no matter who it is. No matter how much you think you know them. No matter how much you like them, do not, ever, let any animal go to anyone, forum member or not, without a properly drawn up contract, agreed and signed by both parties, which should set out exactly what the agreement is.


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Ian, I'll be your friend, if you want? :grin1:


 
ha ha
ive quoted you on that now eileen, you cant back out, i have witnesses :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Me and Shell - we speak from experience, cos we is old! :lol2:
> 
> 
> :gasp: *Speak for yourself woman*:lol2:
> 
> Ian, I'll be your friend, if you want? :grin1:


 
I thought we were his friends, unless of course he has another meaning for friend:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

That's OK Ian, I think I can cope! I'm very brave!! :lol2:

Or should that be foolhardy?? :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

there's nothing worse than a wet pussy!!!
I've had a pretty hard week. Been helping my friend Lynne clear an area of ground, then clear her barn of rubbish and build 2 raised beds. It's taken around 4 days of graft with lots of rest in between, and of course I still have my chores here to do. So I was well knackered on Saturday night. Nigh on fit to drop I was as I drove home from hers in a torrential rain storm. So I came straight upstairs to bed. The stove had gone out so I didn't even get a hot meal. As I lay there with my whole body aching, I was drifting off to sleep with little Pammy snuggled into my left ear lug, Pixel down by my feet, Kate on the pillow snoring, Chalky on the bottom of the bed. All snug, warm and cosy, listening to the rain lashing down and the wind in the trees through the open window. Juuuust about to drift off when, .........scamper scamper scamper....leap............... thump on the bed and an icy cold and sodden Delphi came flying across the flat felt roof, leapt through the open window and dived down under the duvet. I was slammed awake by a freezing and very wet cat slithering down my back to his usual (dry) sleeping place next to little Pixel. All I can say is that if I had a neighbourhood, my screams would have woken them. Bleddy good job I live so remote.:bash:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> there's nothing worse than a wet pussy!!!
> I've had a pretty hard week. Been helping my friend Lynne clear an area of ground, then clear her barn of rubbish and build 2 raised beds. It's taken around 4 days of graft with lots of rest in between, and of course I still have my chores here to do. So I was well knackered on Saturday night. Nigh on fit to drop I was as I drove home from hers in a torrential rain storm. So I came straight upstairs to bed. The stove had gone out so I didn't even get a hot meal. As I lay there with my whole body aching, I was drifting off to sleep with little Pammy snuggled into my left ear lug, Pixel down by my feet, Kate on the pillow snoring, Chalky on the bottom of the bed. All snug, warm and cosy, listening to the rain lashing down and the wind in the trees through the open window. Juuuust about to drift off when, .........scamper scamper scamper....leap............... thump on the bed and an icy cold and sodden Delphi came flying across the flat felt roof, leapt through the open window and dived down under the duvet. I was slammed awake by a freezing and very wet cat slithering down my back to his usual (dry) sleeping place next to little Pixel. All I can say is that if I had a neighbourhood, my screams would have woken them. Bleddy good job I live so remote.:bash:


 

You would be branded a witch elsewhere:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Haha Steve has just commented on an advert about honey and confidentally told me that honey was made *from *bees, he wondered why I was giggling away:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> You would be branded a witch elsewhere:lol2:


 I'm branded a witch here. The kids avoid my cottage when they go trick or treating cos they got me out of bed once and I came to the gate in my black long dressing gown with my long grey hair flowing and a black cat around my ankles. I heard that it took several lots of therapy before they lost their nervous tics.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I'm branded a witch here. The kids avoid my cottage when they go trick or treating cos they got me out of bed once and I came to the gate in my black long dressing gown with my long grey hair flowing and a black cat around my ankles. I heard that it took several lots of therapy before they lost their nervous tics.


 
:rotfl:I love it:no1:


----------



## feorag

So did I! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> I thought we were his friends, unless of course he has another meaning for friend:whistling2:


Well he did ask you to service him, didn't he?:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

the thing is fenny she wasnt chipped but i have a message saying what she intended to do. The police could just say well the skunk hasnt had babies yet so i have to give her the benifet of the doubt but when she has told other members she doesnt intend to give me a kit makes me wonder he she deserves the benifet of doubt


----------



## freekygeeky

just found this pic from about 10 years ago, wasnt he beautioful?


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> So did I! :2thumb:Well he did ask you to service him, didn't he?:whistling2:


now now ladies be fair its you 2 with the dirty minds that made it into something it wasnt, its not like i said, shell WOMAN bow to my demands and service my genitalia did i :lol2:


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Don't measure by quantity, measure by quality! if the friends you have are *good* friends, that's what matters. Trust me, I know these things! :lol:





Shell195 said:


> I agree with her :up:


Thanks  There are a lot of people coming, most of whom mean something to me and Stuart, but they are more family friends, my old darts team etc. and most of them are a bit older than us. I guess I just miss the old days with all my school mates.



temerist said:


> i want a friend


Haha, I just started singing the Toy Story song when I read that, thing is I can't sing and can't remember the words :crazy:



fenwoman said:


> there's nothing worse than a wet pussy!!!
> I've had a pretty hard week. Been helping my friend Lynne clear an area of ground, then clear her barn of rubbish and build 2 raised beds. It's taken around 4 days of graft with lots of rest in between, and of course I still have my chores here to do. So I was well knackered on Saturday night. Nigh on fit to drop I was as I drove home from hers in a torrential rain storm. So I came straight upstairs to bed. The stove had gone out so I didn't even get a hot meal. As I lay there with my whole body aching, I was drifting off to sleep with little Pammy snuggled into my left ear lug, Pixel down by my feet, Kate on the pillow snoring, Chalky on the bottom of the bed. All snug, warm and cosy, listening to the rain lashing down and the wind in the trees through the open window. Juuuust about to drift off when, .........scamper scamper scamper....leap............... thump on the bed and an icy cold and sodden Delphi came flying across the flat felt roof, leapt through the open window and dived down under the duvet. I was slammed awake by a freezing and very wet cat slithering down my back to his usual (dry) sleeping place next to little Pixel. All I can say is that if I had a neighbourhood, my screams would have woken them. Bleddy good job I live so remote.:bash:


You do make me laugh! I love coming on to read what you've been up to, you have a great way of telling stories! I think you should wirte a book so we can all get one for Christmas!


How crazy has the forum gone! I've just been into OT and I've never been so confused! I know it's nothing to do with me but I'm nosy and can't help wondering what's been going on!


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> now now ladies be fair its you 2 with the dirty minds that made it into something it wasnt, its not like i said, shell WOMAN bow to my demands and service my genitalia did i :lol2:


 Well personally I'd love to watch her set to with her spanner and oil filter wrench. Gawd only knows where she'd shove the spark plugs :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> its not like i said, shell WOMAN bow to my demands and service my genitalia did i :lol2:


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> Well personally I'd love to watch her set to with her spanner and oil filter wrench. Gawd only knows where she'd shove the spark plugs :whistling2:


*cowers and hides*


----------



## fenwoman

ashley said:


> You do make me laugh! I love coming on to read what you've been up to, you have a great way of telling stories! I think you should wirte a book so we can all get one for Christmas!



I'll write one in me spare time :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Well personally I'd love to watch her set to with her spanner and oil filter wrench. Gawd only knows where she'd shove the spark plugs :whistling2:


 
:lol2: I couldnt have put it better myself


----------



## ashley

Ian, I think I found you on FB so sent a request 

Well I'm off to bed now, goodnight everyone!


----------



## ashley

fenwoman said:


> I'll write one in me spare time :mf_dribble:


You sound so busy, it may be quicker if you write it in your sleep :lol2:


----------



## feorag

She'll never have time to write a book - by the time she finishes Lynn's garden, she'll be buggared!! :lol2:

Goodnight Ashley and now I think I'm off to bed too. It's been very busy on here tonight and I've had loads of pm's about me jewellery and jumpers and rat pouches, so i've been a busy bee!!


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen Night Ashley x


----------



## temerist

Im going to head of aswell now, the thought of shell with her wrench in one hand and an oil filter in the other is just too much for my old ticker to cope with im afraid, need to lie down:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards

quilson_mc_spike said:


> the thing is fenny she wasnt chipped but i have a message saying what she intended to do. The police could just say well the skunk hasnt had babies yet so i have to give her the benifet of the doubt but when she has told other members she doesnt intend to give me a kit makes me wonder he she deserves the benifet of doubt


You don't know unless you try, Conn.
Was the message a text or PM/e-mail? I wish there was a way I could retrieve related deleted PMs. 

*backs out of thread :lol2:*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> Im going to head of aswell now, the thought of shell with her wrench in one hand and an oil filter in the other is just too much for my old ticker to cope with im afraid, need to lie down:whistling2:


 
:lol2: Night Ian x


----------



## Amalthea

Night guys  Am heading that way, too.....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Night guys  Am heading that way, too.....


Night Jen x Im going in a minute too


----------



## selina20

I have pms and piccies of the said bengal should i keep them to myself or not. I value Emma as a friend and dont want to S**t stir.


----------



## temerist

*JEN!!!!!!*

























They have arrived :whistling2: bit earlier than expected but oh well :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> I have pms and piccies of the said bengal should i keep them to myself or not. *I value Emma as a friend* and dont want to S**t stir.


So did I
There is no need for you to get involved hun so keep them to yourself. 

How are you this morning?
Im off to the sanctuary shortly so I have got a busy day


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> So did I
> There is no need for you to get involved hun so keep them to yourself.
> 
> How are you this morning?
> Im off to the sanctuary shortly so I have got a busy day


Ok that i shall. They are forwarded from ur account too.

Im good got loads to do and the weather is rubbish. Got some spiders to package up and send out too.

How are you?


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Ok that i shall. *They are forwarded from ur account too.*
> 
> Im good got loads to do and the weather is rubbish. Got some spiders to package up and send out too.
> 
> How are you?


 
They will be the pics I uploaded for her

Im fine, hows the little un, is he better now?


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> They will be the pics I uploaded for her
> 
> Im fine, hows the little un, is he better now?


Yea he is fine just eating cheerios which he is chucking on the floor knowing my furry hoover will get rid of them lol.

Hows your zoo doing??? I accepted u on msn btw.


----------



## temerist

morning : victory:


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Yea he is fine just eating cheerios which he is chucking on the floor knowing my furry hoover will get rid of them lol.
> 
> Hows your zoo doing??? I accepted u on msn btw.


 
:lol2: My lot are fine and all crashed out at the minute



temerist said:


> morning : victory:


Morning Ian and bye 
for now as Im off to the sanctuary, as duty calls:whistling2:
Speak later


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> morning : victory:


Heya hows u?


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: My lot are fine and all crashed out at the minute
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Ian and bye
> for now as Im off to the sanctuary, as duty calls:whistling2:
> Speak later


bye hun chat later



selina20 said:


> Heya hows u?


not too bad, very tired been up since 4am helping deliver kittens lol


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> not too bad, very tired been up since 4am helping deliver kittens lol


AWwwwwwww cute :flrt::flrt:. Cats are stupid prices down here £50 for a normal black moggie :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## temerist

the prices are very high now its awful


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> the prices are very high now its awful


I couldnt sell my kittens at £5 each a couple of years ago and i had tabbies and greys.

Are all the kitties ok?


----------



## sundia

Morning all

I am sooo tired and ratty this morning  its not fair


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> Morning all
> 
> I am sooo tired and ratty this morning  its not fair


Why u tired lol?


----------



## temerist

all ok so far, just nipped home for a shower and then going back over


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> all ok so far, just nipped home for a shower and then going back over


Awwwwwwwww bless. What are they normal moggies or moggies of the special kind?


----------



## temerist

they are 3/4 turkish angora


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> they are 3/4 turkish angora


Omg they will be lush bubies then :flrt::flrt:. I love how they carry themselves about. Its like they own the world lol.


----------



## temerist

well jen (amalthea) will be very excited as she is having one :lol2:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> well jen (amalthea) will be very excited as she is having one :lol2:


Omg lucky girlie. My oh hates cats so i just have the annoying pooch lol. My cat got left at my grans and he died 4 months ago.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I've been busy! (for a change :lol I've stripped the bed and the sheets are in the wash and cleaned the bathroom. Now checking my messages and then I'm gonna hoover upstairs and then do Naomi's and Ashley's bracelets


temerist said:


> They have arrived :whistling2: bit earlier than expected but oh well :lol2:


Ooh Jen - I'm all excited and I'm not even getting one! :lol2: 


Shell195 said:


> So did I
> There is no need for you to get involved hun so keep them to yourself.


I tend to agree with Shell Selina.


temerist said:


> very tired been up since 4am helping deliver kittens lol


Been there, done that and worn the t-shirt a few times I can tell you. Cats seldom ever pick the right moment. I think the best time one of our cats kittened was on Christmas Day evening. Our friends and their daughter were around for tea and Purrdy went into labour a couple of hours later, my friend's husband (who's a proper softy) ended up sitting on the floor beside the kittening box while Barry and I midwifed in floods of tears saying "isn't it wonderful" :lol2: She had 3 boys so what else could I register them as, but the 3 kings!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! I've been busy! (for a change :lol I've stripped the bed and the sheets are in the wash and cleaned the bathroom. Now checking my messages and then I'm gonna hoover upstairs and then do Naomi's and Ashley's bracelets Ooh Jen - I'm all excited and I'm not even getting one! :lol2:
> I tend to agree with Shell Selina.


Im not getting involved. Emma knows that ill stand by her.

Iv gota sort the washing out etc. Seems to be never ending lol.


----------



## sundia

selina20 said:


> Why u tired lol?


Becuase my boyfriends mum decided to put her cd player on very loud at 6 this morning which is next door to our room KNOWING FULL WELL WE DIDNT HAVE TO BE UP TILL 9 

It actually put me in that much of a bad mood that when the dog poop on the paper on the kitchen floor i didnt bother to clean it up (i am 19 and feel the need to punish the wicked lol) 



feorag said:


> Morning everyone! I've been busy! (for a change :lol I've stripped the bed and the sheets are in the wash and cleaned the bathroom. Now checking my messages and then I'm gonna hoover upstairs and then do Naomi's and Ashley's bracelets



YAY how exciting!!!!!!


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> Becuase my boyfriends mum decided to put her cd player on very loud at 6 this morning which is next door to our room KNOWING FULL WELL WE DIDNT HAVE TO BE UP TILL 9
> 
> It actually put me in that much of a bad mood that when the dog poop on the paper on the kitchen floor i didnt bother to clean it up (i am 19 and feel the need to punish the wicked lol)


Im so glad i have my own flat lol.


----------



## feorag

You can't beat considerate parents, can you? :lol2:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> You can't beat considerate parents, can you? :lol2:


Thats why i live 150 miles away from my mother :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## sundia

selina20 said:


> Im so glad i have my own flat lol.



im a bit hacked off really as just because shes got friends round... puppy has been banned from down stairs and she just chucked the cats in the garden and ok i understand if you dont want pets around whilst shes eating with her friends but theres no need to shout at my cat!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> You can't beat considerate parents, can you? :lol2:


ummm lol... i still do not feel that the punishment met the crime....


----------



## feorag

Totally agree - that is out of order!

If it's her house she does have the right to do what she wants, but has to respect that the animals belong to you and not just do stuff like that!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Totally agree - that is out of order!
> 
> If it's her house she does have the right to do what she wants, but has to respect that the animals belong to you and not just do stuff like that!



oh yeah i know its her house so she can do exactly what she wants but just you said its no excuse to shout at my cat ... i mean poor saskia prob has not a clue what shes done wrong ...


----------



## Amalthea

selina20 said:


> Thats why i live 150 miles away from my mother :no1::no1::no1:


 
Got ya beat... Mine's in Texas! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> Got ya beat... Mine's in Texas! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Lol i can only wish. Means i have to look after my son using my instinct lol and not my mother interferring.


----------



## Amalthea

I do love my Mom, but occassional visits are more than enough.


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> I do love my Mom, but occassional visits are more than enough.


And you get trips to Texas .

I would love to go there.


----------



## Amalthea

BAH! That isn't something to be happy about. I _HATE_ Texas.... The only reason I go there is to see my family (all of my Mom's side are there). I much prefer the Pacific Northwest (where my Dad and brother are).


----------



## Amalthea

Hmmm... Just been called by CPL. They have recieved a call from somebody who's found a mother stray (don't know if she feral... she hissed, but could be protective) with a litter of kittens (must have given birth over the weekend). Jenny (from CPL) can't take them, so she's asked if I could. Now, I don't know how well that would go with a houseful of adult cats already. The litter would go in the bathroom (very warm room), but how would a possible feral queen take to that confinement?


----------



## selina20

She would probably be a bit scatty for a few days but as long as there is nothing which she can hide behind and if shes not disturbed she wont be that bad. Just give her somewhere both she and the kittens can hide.

I am getting a crestie :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Hmmm... Just been called by CPL. They have recieved a call from somebody who's found a mother stray (don't know if she feral... she hissed, but could be protective) with a litter of kittens (must have given birth over the weekend). Jenny (from CPL) can't take them, so she's asked if I could. Now, I don't know how well that would go with a houseful of adult cats already. The litter would go in the bathroom (very warm room), but how would a possible feral queen take to that confinement?


minu was feral and was made to go in to a cage/my bedroom (all cats are different though)
woodgreen didnt want my cats to interact with the mummy and kittens. Incase mine hurt or passed antyhing on to them etc etc
Minu settled well as did Lacy...


KITTENS!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, my cats won't be interacting with this one, either.... I don't want to say no, but I am trying to think logically.


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> woodgreen didn't want my cats to interact with the mummy and kittens. Incase mine hurt or passed antyhing on to them etc etc


To be honest if I was taking in a feral or any other cat, I wouldn't want it near mine, because of my own cats safety not theirs.

I would have thought a pen would be the best bet for her, though Shell will know better than me cos she's done it so often.


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly.... I asked if an outdoor pen would be better for her, but they don't have one available


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> To be honest if I was taking in a feral or any other cat, I wouldn't want it near mine, because of my own cats safety not theirs.
> 
> I would have thought a pen would be the best bet for her, though Shell will know better than me cos she's done it so often.


yea thats true, i guess it was for the saftly of both teh kittens and my cats and visa versa..
i did have my shed and i intended on using it, but the risk of her getting out was too high. my room was perfect a nig hand made cage when i wasnt there then when i was there i opened it all up and they coudl have my whole room.. as the kittens got older and mum needed a break, i took the kittens down stairs (with my cats shut outside) so they oculd have a run about


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

selina20 said:


> Im not getting involved. Emma knows that ill stand by her.
> 
> Iv gota sort the washing out etc. Seems to be never ending lol.


just pmed you but i will say a small bit here, if you are going to stand by her you better watch your back with her, shes shit on a lot of people who have stuck by her, she has ripped off a young lad who looked up to her as a role model, and she treats her animals like things she can dispose off at her leisure. she is nothing but a thievin scrounge who doesnt deserve to have anyone look out for her, cos the people who do always get stitched up.

i cant believe anyone would want to stand by someone who is willing to do this to honest decent people who only try to help her


----------



## Shell195

Evening people. 
Jen if the cat is feral then they would have had to trap her as ferals dont do getting caught any other way. A feral cat is a cat that has been born outside without human contact hence they dont trust people and they dont just hiss they launch a full blown attack or run away. Adult feral cats never tame down enough to turn into a pet. A frightened stray is another matter, very protective of her kittens but not terrified of people. If she is the latter she will be very grateful for somewhere safe to rear her babies.
When I did a lot of fostering I kept them in a spare room in a crate/kitten pen to start with then gave them more room as the kittens developed. I never let them in contact with my own cats unless they were going to live with me.

Congratulations on the birth of your new kitten:flrt:


----------



## ashley

Hiya!

I'm not getting involved, people can judge for themselves regarding Emma, but I am a bit worried that a 13 year old was in the position to swap a cat (and an expensive bengal!) in the first place really.

I was talking to the girl at work today who has Meep's litter mate and he is doing brilliantly which is great but I had tears running down my face when I told her what happened to Meep. She would have turned a year old last week


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Evening people.
> Jen if the cat is feral then they would have had to trap her as ferals dont do getting caught any other way. A feral cat is a cat that has been born outside without human contact hence they dont trust people and they dont just hiss they launch a full blown attack or run away. Adult feral cats never tame down enough to turn into a pet. A frightened stray is another matter, very protective of her kittens but not terrified of people. If she is the latter she will be very grateful for somewhere safe to rear her babies.
> When I did a lot of fostering I kept them in a spare room in a crate/kitten pen to start with then gave them more room as the kittens developed. I never let them in contact with my own cats unless they were going to live with me.
> 
> Congratulations on the birth of your new kitten:flrt:


They haven't caught her yet, though, so don't know IF she's a feral or a stray yet....

Has Ian spoken to you?!? Is my kitten here?!? *goes to see what that PM is in my inbox* OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Amalthea

It was Shell *lol* TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME!!!!! *flutters eyelashes sweetly*


----------



## ashley

Amalthea said:


> It was Shell *lol* TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME!!!!! *flutters eyelashes sweetly*


:lol2: Are you excited then? I can't blame you, the other two kittens Ian posted pictures of were gorgeous! One day...


----------



## Amalthea

OMG!!! I can't even begin to explain how excited!!!!


----------



## ashley

Amalthea said:


> OMG!!! I can't even begin to explain how excited!!!!


I have a vague idea! I'm excited for you, and I don't even know you! Is it a male of female you are getting?


----------



## Shell195

Ian announced this morning your kitten had been born, he even shouted it to you:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*goes back to look*

I'm getting a little boy (Gary still doesn't know *lol*)


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *JEN!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have arrived :whistling2: bit earlier than expected but oh well :lol2:





temerist said:


> bye hun chat later
> 
> 
> 
> not too bad, very tired been up since 4am helping deliver kittens lol


 

Look Jennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> *JEN!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have arrived :whistling2: bit earlier than expected but oh well :lol2:


 
*O.............M................G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*deep breath*


:flrt:
I'm ok........ I'm calm........ I NEED pictures!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I may have found it *blush*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I may have found it *blush*


 
I found it and quoted it before you:Na_Na_Na_Na: Ian has also been playing midwife:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so jealous..... I wanna snuggle my little man now!


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!!! I need a name!


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: What if they are all girls?


----------



## Amalthea

Shush you!!!!


----------



## Exotic Mad

evening everyone. wondering after seeing the thread and comments on here that kicked off last night and after speaking to emma today if i'm missing something because i'm a bit surprised that all her friends on here seemed to have turned on her. this is the story as i know it so can someone please correct me if i'm wrong.

conner keeps getting animals and rehoming them shortly after. the bengal, a german shepherd and can't remember what else i was told. he was desperate to get rid of the bengal and agreed for emma to have it and she said he could have a skunk kit as and when angel had successful baby skunks which she has not yet. emma therefore got the cat away from someone desperate to get rid to anyone and rehomed with what she thought a suitable home (as she did not know it was going to be bred)
as far as i have ever heard the only time emma has said anything about conner not having a skunk was when he told her he intended keeping it in his dads yard that wasn't secure and had chavs hanging around it a lot. 
now like i say i'm putting this together from what i have heard from others but from what i hear there was never any agreement for the cat to be given back to conner and if the serial rehoming is true i wouldn't give her back either. i am also told that from the day emma received the cat conner has not asked about her only asking about the impending skunks. i also know that emma did not want a lot of people to know about her breeding due to all that kicked off before which is why certain people didn't know.
so i'm struggling to see what the massive problem is. if conner has agreed a swap then the cat wasn't given away free. emma had asked a very small fee for the cat (which she has not received) to cover feeding etc and its certainly less than the cost of the skunk that was agreed. 

please tell me if this is all wrong but i just don't get it. yes emma had problems before. i told her this and contacted relevant people about it and was shot down by certain people for it but at least i was upfront and told her what i was doing and was willing to help. having been to her house a few times since she has really sorted herself out and the animals are all doing really well but from what i'm told her forum friends are saying she is just the same etc??


----------



## temerist

evening all:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening all:2thumb:


 
Hello


----------



## ashley

temerist said:


> evening all:2thumb:


Evening Ian! How's your day been playing midwife? :lol2:

Hope all the kittens are doing well :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Ooooh yes we need some news:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

well there is good news and bad news

good news is we have 5 very gorgeous little kitties, 4 girls 1 boy :flrt:

bad news is the only boy in the litter is the one one who isnt white

have a feeling jen may be very gutted


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well there is good news and bad news
> 
> good news is we have 5 very gorgeous little kitties, 4 girls 1 boy :flrt:
> 
> bad news is the only boy in the litter is the one one who isnt white
> 
> have a feeling jen may be very gutted


 

Aaaargghhhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooo>>>>>>>>>>>>runs to comfort Jen


----------



## Esarosa

Exotic Mad said:


> evening everyone. wondering after seeing the thread and comments on here that kicked off last night and after speaking to emma today if i'm missing something because i'm a bit surprised that all her friends on here seemed to have turned on her. this is the story as i know it so can someone please correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> conner keeps getting animals and rehoming them shortly after. the bengal, a german shepherd and can't remember what else i was told. he was desperate to get rid of the bengal and agreed for emma to have it and she said he could have a skunk kit as and when angel had successful baby skunks which she has not yet. emma therefore got the cat away from someone desperate to get rid to anyone and rehomed with what she thought a suitable home (as she did not know it was going to be bred)
> as far as i have ever heard the only time emma has said anything about conner not having a skunk was when he told her he intended keeping it in his dads yard that wasn't secure and had chavs hanging around it a lot.
> now like i say i'm putting this together from what i have heard from others but from what i hear there was never any agreement for the cat to be given back to conner and if the serial rehoming is true i wouldn't give her back either. i am also told that from the day emma received the cat conner has not asked about her only asking about the impending skunks. i also know that emma did not want a lot of people to know about her breeding due to all that kicked off before which is why certain people didn't know.
> so i'm struggling to see what the massive problem is. if conner has agreed a swap then the cat wasn't given away free. emma had asked a very small fee for the cat (which she has not received) to cover feeding etc and its certainly less than the cost of the skunk that was agreed.
> 
> please tell me if this is all wrong but i just don't get it. yes emma had problems before. i told her this and contacted relevant people about it and was shot down by certain people for it but at least i was upfront and told her what i was doing and was willing to help. having been to her house a few times since she has really sorted herself out and the animals are all doing really well but from what i'm told her forum friends are saying she is just the same etc??


I've no idea what's going on hun.

All Emma said to me was that she'd rehomed Missy as Connor no longer wanted her. (still have the pms but as far as I know it's against the rules to pass them on. Nothing juicy in them anyways)

No skunks were mentioned to me but then I never asked.

To be honest I'm with Ashley with the question of why he was in the position to swap a valuable cat like a bengal for a skunk. Or for any animal in general really. Where were the adult(s) in this situation? 

I can't abide animal swapping personally, that's the way I was raised. You get an animal it's for life through the bad times & the good. But I'm struggling to see why anyone could so easily palm off a bengal with the intention of swapping it for a skunk kit if/when they arrived..They're such a people orientated breed it just seems cruel to pass them from pillar to post.

This isn't me backing up Emma or Connor. But it does seem like she hasn't had a chance to explain herself and is being bad mouthed. Which doesn't really seem fair.




Jen if you're doing cartwheels around the house I'm GUESSING Gary may get a teeny tiny bit suspicious...just a thought. :whistling2: No idea on names though, I'm rubbish with them until I see the animal/learn their personality. And then Will normally bulldozes in with something generic as he cba putting thought into it :roll:

Delayed reaction but Eileen, that wolf bracelet was lovely


[edit] eeek just seen Ians post....Could you not get a girly Jen?


----------



## temerist

maybe if we justdont tell her we can tip-ex the boy???


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Exotic Mad said:


> evening everyone. wondering after seeing the thread and comments on here that kicked off last night and after speaking to emma today if i'm missing something because i'm a bit surprised that all her friends on here seemed to have turned on her. this is the story as i know it so can someone please correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> conner keeps getting animals and rehoming them shortly after. the bengal, a german shepherd and can't remember what else i was told. he was desperate to get rid of the bengal and agreed for emma to have it and she said he could have a skunk kit as and when angel had successful baby skunks which she has not yet. emma therefore got the cat away from someone desperate to get rid to anyone and rehomed with what she thought a suitable home (as she did not know it was going to be bred)
> as far as i have ever heard the only time emma has said anything about conner not having a skunk was when he told her he intended keeping it in his dads yard that wasn't secure and had chavs hanging around it a lot.
> now like i say i'm putting this together from what i have heard from others but from what i hear there was never any agreement for the cat to be given back to conner and if the serial rehoming is true i wouldn't give her back either. i am also told that from the day emma received the cat conner has not asked about her only asking about the impending skunks. i also know that emma did not want a lot of people to know about her breeding due to all that kicked off before which is why certain people didn't know.
> so i'm struggling to see what the massive problem is. if conner has agreed a swap then the cat wasn't given away free. emma had asked a very small fee for the cat (which she has not received) to cover feeding etc and its certainly less than the cost of the skunk that was agreed.
> 
> please tell me if this is all wrong but i just don't get it. yes emma had problems before. i told her this and contacted relevant people about it and was shot down by certain people for it but at least i was upfront and told her what i was doing and was willing to help. having been to her house a few times since she has really sorted herself out and the animals are all doing really well but from what i'm told her forum friends are saying she is just the same etc??


 
hold on, serial rehomer??? thats rich comin from emma! rehomin her dogs n then sellin some skunks only to get more?!?!? shes an animal hoarder n treats her animals far worse than anyone the way she ships them around!

n how come exotics mad you are her best buddy all of a sudden? werent you the one who shopped her to the social for havin a kid in a shit hole animal crap infested house??? i think you were

emma has pmed someone sayin she lied to get that cat away from connor and no way is he gettin a skunk, i still have them in my inbox and will post them for all to see if i need to. her lame excuse for that was said she was testin someones trust, thats bullshit, she must have thought i came down in the last shower!!

emma should never have gotten rid of that cat, connor is a 13 yr old kid who shes totally mislead!! and when we say connor we mean his mum too, cos although it seems like connor is tradin animals, he needs his mums permission to get animals. and i know the animals at his house are cared for and not kept in their own feaces!! 
Emma is a lying deceitful theivin person who has robbed off more than just one person on here and she should be banned from keepin animals!

has anyone thought about how missy was doin at connors? he didnt rehome it cos he was fed up, she didnt like the dog, wasnt trainin very well, so wouldnt another home be better for her?
and considerin emma got rid of her cos shes in season and sprayin everywhere, doesnt make her any better than anyone else does it?!?!? get the cat spayed! not get shot of it cos its drivin you mad doin something it cant help doin


----------



## Esarosa

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> emma should never have gotten rid of that cat, connor is a 13 yr old kid who shes totally mislead!! and i know the animals at his house are cared for and not kept in their own feaces!!
> Emma is a lying deceitful theivin person who has robbed off more than just one person on here and she should be banned from keepin animals!



The bit that is frustrating me is why she rehomed or sold Missy? The last I heard the cat was settling in well etc, no naughtier than her others really she said. So if she has sold her on and there WAS an agreement with Connor then that was wrong. But it does seem like Connor didn't want the cat regardless. 

Just such a shame she's ended up somewhere were they want to breed from her to stop her crying..I mean Libby drove me mad when she came into season at (supposedly according to the vet) a too young an age. But the thought never even crossed my mind to mate her, she was just a baby, that would have been wrong. Whether you were cat knowledgeable or not.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Esarosa said:


> The bit that is frustrating me is why she rehomed or sold Missy? The last I heard the cat was settling in well etc, no naughtier than her others really she said. So if she has sold her on and there WAS an agreement with Connor then that was wrong. But it does seem like Connor didn't want the cat regardless.
> 
> Just such a shame she's ended up somewhere were they want to breed from her to stop her crying..I mean Libby drove me mad when she came into season at (supposedly according to the vet) a too young an age. But the thought never even crossed my mind to mate her, she was just a baby, that would have been wrong. Whether you were cat knowledgeable or not.


 
emma took the cat on the agreement that connor would have one of angels kits. she has been keepin connor informed of angels supposed pregnancy for a while now. then in pm to someone she told them that she lied to connor to get the cat and theres no way hes havin a kit......now she has been found out she has told someone she rehomed missy because she was sprayin everywhere cos shes in season........ a poor reason to rehome something when emma should know spayin would sort that out!! but i doubt no money has come into her pocket, i bet she sold her for a decent amount of money and pulled the wool over someone elses eyes!!


----------



## Exotic Mad

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hold on, serial rehomer??? thats rich comin from emma! rehomin her dogs n then sellin some skunks only to get more?!?!? shes an animal hoarder n treats her animals far worse than anyone the way she ships them around!
> 
> n how come exotics mad you are her best buddy all of a sudden? werent you the one who shopped her to the social for havin a kid in a shit hole animal crap infested house??? i think you were
> 
> emma has pmed someone sayin she lied to get that cat away from connor and no way is he gettin a skunk, i still have them in my inbox and will post them for all to see if i need to. her lame excuse for that was said she was testin someones trust, thats bullshit, she must have thought i came down in the last shower!!
> 
> emma should never have gotten rid of that cat, connor is a 13 yr old kid who shes totally mislead!! and when we say connor we mean his mum too, cos although it seems like connor is tradin animals, he needs his mums permission to get animals. and i know the animals at his house are cared for and not kept in their own feaces!!
> Emma is a lying deceitful theivin person who has robbed off more than just one person on here and she should be banned from keepin animals!
> 
> has anyone thought about how missy was doin at connors? he didnt rehome it cos he was fed up, she didnt like the dog, wasnt trainin very well, so wouldnt another home be better for her?
> and considerin emma got rid of her cos shes in season and sprayin everywhere, doesnt make her any better than anyone else does it?!?!? get the cat spayed! not get shot of it cos its drivin you mad doin something it cant help doin


yes i reported her to social services. i also told her that i was doing it and why. and she has also cleaned her house completely up and downsized a lot on her animals since that hence her now helping out in the shop again. her house is now a hell of a lot cleaner than some of the people going against her. whatever the reason for her rehoming the cat how can you say she should have kept it. if the cat would be better off with someody else then surely its better to go to somebody else


----------



## Exotic Mad

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> emma took the cat on the agreement that connor would have one of angels kits. she has been keepin connor informed of angels supposed pregnancy for a while now. then in pm to someone she told them that she lied to connor to get the cat and theres no way hes havin a kit......now she has been found out she has told someone she rehomed missy because she was sprayin everywhere cos shes in season........ a poor reason to rehome something when emma should know spayin would sort that out!! but i doubt no money has come into her pocket, i bet she sold her for a decent amount of money and pulled the wool over someone elses eyes!!


more elaborating on whats actually known. actually no money has passed hands and it wasn't emma that said connor was a serial rehomer that was my post. look i'm not here to argue with anyone just surprised that her suposed friends have turned on her so easily after sticking up for her when their actually was a problem


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Got ya beat... Mine's in Texas! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I beat you. Mine is over the rainbow bridge. Probably in 'the warm place'.:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Exotic Mad said:


> yes i reported her to social services. i also told her that i was doing it and why. and she has also cleaned her house completely up and downsized a lot on her animals since that hence her now helping out in the shop again. her house is now a hell of a lot cleaner than some of the people going against her. whatever the reason for her rehoming the cat how can you say she should have kept it. if the cat would be better off with someody else then surely its better to go to somebody else


 
she should have informed connor is what she should have done!! she has obtained that cat through lying and now passed it on!!! i also have pms off emma saying that she is going to give connor a skunk........ so i will give them to connors mum n see what citizens advice have to say, as im sure there is something they can do. 
funny how she said connor is a serial rehomeer yet said she would give him a skunk!!!
also she got rid of animals after the social linched her n then got more afterwards!!!
she is a liar and a thief


----------



## Exotic Mad

also would love to know why connor is still texting emma tonight chatting and not mentioned a thing about being unhappy about her selling the cat. seems to me like he is just a kid who likes attention and keeps going backwards and forwards trying to stay 'in' with everyone whilst fuelling the fire


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Exotic Mad said:


> more elaborating on whats actually known. actually no money has passed hands and it wasn't emma that said connor was a serial rehomer that was my post. look i'm not here to argue with anyone just surprised that her *suposed friends* have turned on her so easily after sticking up for her when their actually was a problem


supposed friends?? connor is meant to be her friend look what shes done to him!

we have stuck up for emma on numberous occasions despite knowing that she has slagged us off summet rotten to people, we have given her chance after chance and defended her only for her to make us look stupid for doing so!!!!
you say no money passed hands, its only your word for that, you could be lyin too, and the guy with the cat said they paid good money for the cat....... so someone is lying, and im sorry to say emma is my first guess at who is!!


----------



## Exotic Mad

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she should have informed connor is what she should have done!! she has obtained that cat through lying and now passed it on!!! i also have pms off emma saying that she is going to give connor a skunk........ so i will give them to connors mum n see what citizens advice have to say, as im sure there is something they can do.
> funny how she said connor is a serial rehomeer yet said she would give him a skunk!!!
> also she got rid of animals after the social linched her n then got more afterwards!!!
> she is a liar and a thief


she still is giving connar a skunk so don't know what the point is there. she can't really give an unborn animal. and again she didn't say he was a serial rehomer


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Exotic Mad said:


> also would love to know why connor is still texting emma tonight chatting and not mentioned a thing about being unhappy about her selling the cat. seems to me like he is just a kid who likes attention and keeps going backwards and forwards trying to stay 'in' with everyone whilst fuelling the fire


sounds like youre describin emma there too....... goes backwards n forwards between people gettin attention....... she slags people off then is u their arse on threads all the time, she called you something rotten when you shopped her to the social, she calls pimps til the cows come home yet brown noses her all the time, so shes the one who goes backwards n forwards. connor is a young lad easily influenced, someone who looked u to emma 

so youre sayin shes still givin him a skunk? even though she got missy away from there cos she had such a terrible life with people who dont love her?? youre just as shit at lyin as she is, lie so much she doesnt know what shes said to who 
i have it in pms that she has said it makes her sick that connor rehomes his animals........ yet shes gunna give him a skunk?? pull the other one!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

also, emma has given the bengal away for nothin, yet is still givin connor a skunk for nowt? even though shes got no cat and no money suposedly off the new owner? i find that hard to believe!!

she still owes people money too, so she should be sortin them out rather than sellin cats and pocketin the money, or "givin" them away as she claims to be doin


----------



## Exotic Mad

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sounds like youre describin emma there too....... goes backwards n forwards between people gettin attention....... she slags people off then is u their arse on threads all the time, she called you something rotten when you shopped her to the social, she calls pimps til the cows come home yet brown noses her all the time, so shes the one who goes backwards n forwards. connor is a young lad easily influenced, someone who looked u to emma
> 
> so youre sayin shes still givin him a skunk? even though she got missy away from there cos she had such a terrible life with people who dont love her?? youre just as shit at lyin as she is, lie so much she doesnt know what shes said to who
> i have it in pms that she has said it makes her sick that connor rehomes his animals........ yet shes gunna give him a skunk?? pull the other one!!


i have no reason to lie just purely to repeat what both connor and emma are telling me. and seen as they are both saying to me that he is getting a skunk then why are you so concerned when they are both happy with it?

i am sure she did say bad things about me when i reported her. and i'm not saying she hasn't done things wrong just that she should at least have her side of the story told first. and to be honest after things she has told me about you (true or not) i wasn't talking about you as the supposed friend i was referring to somebody else


----------



## ashley

Esarosa said:


> I've no idea what's going on hun.
> 
> All Emma said to me was that she'd rehomed Missy as Connor no longer wanted her. (still have the pms but as far as I know it's against the rules to pass them on. Nothing juicy in them anyways)
> 
> No skunks were mentioned to me but then I never asked.
> 
> To be honest I'm with Ashley with the question of why he was in the position to swap a valuable cat like a bengal for a skunk. Or for any animal in general really. Where were the adult(s) in this situation?
> 
> I can't abide animal swapping personally, that's the way I was raised. You get an animal it's for life through the bad times & the good. But I'm struggling to see why anyone could so easily palm off a bengal with the intention of swapping it for a skunk kit if/when they arrived..They're such a people orientated breed it just seems cruel to pass them from pillar to post.
> 
> This isn't me backing up Emma or Connor. But it does seem like she hasn't had a chance to explain herself and is being bad mouthed. Which doesn't really seem fair.


That's a first - someone agrees with me! I also agree with what you said, I'm just not so good at putting it into words :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hold on, serial rehomer??? thats rich comin from emma! rehomin her dogs n then sellin some skunks only to get more?!?!? shes an animal hoarder n treats her animals far worse than anyone the way she ships them around!
> 
> n how come exotics mad you are her best buddy all of a sudden? werent you the one who shopped her to the social for havin a kid in a shit hole animal crap infested house??? i think you were
> 
> emma has pmed someone sayin she lied to get that cat away from connor and no way is he gettin a skunk, i still have them in my inbox and will post them for all to see if i need to. her lame excuse for that was said she was testin someones trust, thats bullshit, she must have thought i came down in the last shower!!
> 
> emma should never have gotten rid of that cat, connor is a 13 yr old kid who shes totally mislead!! and when we say connor we mean his mum too, cos although it seems like connor is tradin animals, he needs his mums permission to get animals. and i know the animals at his house are cared for and not kept in their own feaces!!
> Emma is a lying deceitful theivin person who has robbed off more than just one person on here and she should be banned from keepin animals!
> 
> has anyone thought about how missy was doin at connors? he didnt rehome it cos he was fed up, she didnt like the dog, wasnt trainin very well, so wouldnt another home be better for her?
> and considerin emma got rid of her cos shes in season and sprayin everywhere, doesnt make her any better than anyone else does it?!?!? get the cat spayed! not get shot of it cos its drivin you mad doin something it cant help doin


If Emma swapped the cat in return for a skunk kit when it was born, surely if she then wants to rehome that cat it's up to her? Yes I understand you are saying, Connor doesn't have the kit yet so Emma shouldn't have rehomed the cat, but maybe she was doing what was best for the cat? I don't know, I haven't spoken to her but there are 3 sides to every story. The version from each party involved, then the truth and this is rather biased.

Anyway, the girls (and Ian) have managed to get over 2000 pages with no arguements so can this issue not have its own thread so as to not ruin it for everyone else?


----------



## Exotic Mad

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> also, emma has given the bengal away for nothin, yet is still givin connor a skunk for nowt? even though shes got no cat and no money suposedly off the new owner? i find that hard to believe!!
> 
> she still owes people money too, so she should be sortin them out rather than sellin cats and pocketin the money, or "givin" them away as she claims to be doin


how come you are so interested in who she owes money to or not. sounds to me like its not really to do with the cat and you have had your nose ut out of joint by emma and have an axe to grind


----------



## Exotic Mad

ashley said:


> That's a first - someone agrees with me! I also agree with what you said, I'm just not so good at putting it into words :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> If Emma swapped the cat in return for a skunk kit when it was born, surely if she then wants to rehome that cat it's up to her? Yes I understand you are saying, Connor doesn't have the kit yet so Emma shouldn't have rehomed the cat, but maybe she was doing what was best for the cat? I don't know, I haven't spoken to her but there are 3 sides to every story. The version from each party involved, then the truth and this is rather biased.
> 
> Anyway, the girls (and Ian) have managed to get over 2000 pages with no arguements so can this issue not have its own thread so as to not ruin it for everyone else?


i agree with this. surely its between emma and connor who have both been in touch with me saying that the arrangement with the skunk kit is still in place and they are happy with it. it seems to be that there are just a few people holding grudges that are trying to make this into something it isn't


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Exotic Mad said:


> i have no reason to lie just purely to repeat what both connor and emma are telling me. and seen as they are both saying to me that he is getting a skunk then why are you so concerned when they are both happy with it?
> 
> i am sure she did say bad things about me when i reported her. and i'm not saying she hasn't done things wrong just that she should at least have her side of the story told first. and to be honest after things she has told me about you (true or not) i wasn't talking about you as the supposed friend i was referring to somebody else


yeah no doubt shes said a lot about us, all of which probably arent true! she told someone i killed my skunk by over feedin it, the heartless woman! she can say what she likes about me and ditta, as i know how i look after my animals currently is more than satisfyin their needs. and any other part of my life is no concern of anyone on here.

for a long time we have stuck up for emma, and i have no doubt while she was crawlin up our arses sayin we were 2 of her closest friends she was slaggin us off to someone else, cos thats what shes like, she always has been, but i liked to give her the benefit of the doubt cos i thought she needed help.

funny you say about not hearin emmas side of the story....when the shit hits the fan she always vanishes, so not like she hasnt got evetry opportunity to tell her side, sign of guilt if you ask me!



ashley said:


> That's a first - someone agrees with me! I also agree with what you said, I'm just not so good at putting it into words :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> If Emma swapped the cat in return for a skunk kit when it was born, surely if she then wants to rehome that cat it's up to her? Yes I understand you are saying, Connor doesn't have the kit yet so Emma shouldn't have rehomed the cat, but maybe she was doing what was best for the cat? I don't know, I haven't spoken to her but there are 3 sides to every story. The version from each party involved, then the truth and this is rather biased.
> 
> Anyway, the girls (and Ian) have managed to get over 2000 pages with no arguements so can this issue not have its own thread so as to not ruin it for everyone else?


 
the skunk kit hasnt been born.......... emma said she was goin to spay her, shes also said to other people that connor is basically a crap animal keeper, rehomes his animals willy nilly...... so why would she give him a skunk?? if i was allowed to post the ms i would, but i can forward them to anyone who wishes to see in private


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Exotic Mad said:


> how come you are so interested in who she owes money to or not. sounds to me like its not really to do with the cat and you have had your nose ut out of joint by emma and have an axe to grind


 
because, she owes money to a few of my very close friends, i dont need details of who she owes money to, i care about my friends she owes money to. i am pissed off, and rightly so, because over all the money owin business that kicked off last time, i stuck up for her, and said she was tryna sort it out.......turns out she hasnt tried at all really, carried on payin nerys for another skunk when she owed 2 peopple for hedgehogs. has said she would start payin but yet as i am aware hasnt......... i am bothered about the cat, but this has just shown that the last lot of events with the money wasnt just people gangin up on her, it was true and her doing. and im pissed off that shes gone n thrown peoplpes help back in their faces, includin myself

unlike emma i care about my friends n dont like seein um bein shafted

mind you i told connor when i found out he had given her the kitten without havin a kit handed over there n then that he wasnt gunna see anythin in return, who would give her somethin for swap after all the stuff earlier about her havin things on tick n not payin for um


----------



## Exotic Mad

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah no doubt shes said a lot about us, all of which probably arent true! she told someone i killed my skunk by over feedin it, the heartless woman! she can say what she likes about me and ditta, as i know how i look after my animals currently is more than satisfyin their needs. and any other part of my life is no concern of anyone on here.
> 
> for a long time we have stuck up for emma, and i have no doubt while she was crawlin up our arses sayin we were 2 of her closest friends she was slaggin us off to someone else, cos thats what shes like, she always has been, but i liked to give her the benefit of the doubt cos i thought she needed help.
> 
> funny you say about not hearin emmas side of the story....when the shit hits the fan she always vanishes, so not like she hasnt got evetry opportunity to tell her side, sign of guilt if you ask me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the skunk kit hasnt been born.......... emma said she was goin to spay her, shes also said to other people that connor is basically a crap animal keeper, rehomes his animals willy nilly...... so why would she give him a skunk?? if i was allowed to post the ms i would, but i can forward them to anyone who wishes to see in private


she told me that she didn't say that you killed the skunk just that it being overweight wouldn't help. which was apparently twisted and used in a pm to you by a certain somebody. as i haven't seen any of the pms i can't comment but no she hasn't slagged anybody off just discussed the skunk comment thing. she has never slagged shell off either but she has apparently turned against her too. i say apparently because i wasn't there to hear any of whats been said.

i have no idea why emma would or wouldnt give him a skunk and i don't know enough to say she should or shouldn't but thats not the point. the point is what has been agreed and both parties are happy to go ahead with. emma is not on and i don't blame her as she was not given a chance to exlain her side before she was slated.

and i don't know enough about you to comment except that when i reported emma to social services and explained to her why you were the first to start sending me abusive pms without knowing my side of the story which is why i can only assume you are doing it again. i can only go from experience


----------



## ashley

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the skunk kit hasnt been born.......... emma said she was goin to spay her, shes also said to other people that connor is basically a crap animal keeper, rehomes his animals willy nilly...... so why would she give him a skunk?? if i was allowed to post the ms i would, but i can forward them to anyone who wishes to see in private


It has nothing to do with me so I don't wish to see the PM's, I thought they were supposed to be private?

But regarding the end of my previous post which seems to have been missed, can this not be taken to a seperate thread rather than ruining this one?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Exotic Mad said:


> she told me that she didn't say that you killed the skunk just that it being overweight wouldn't help. which was apparently twisted and used in a pm to you by a certain somebody. as i haven't seen any of the pms i can't comment but no she hasn't slagged anybody off just discussed the skunk comment thing. she has never slagged shell off either but she has apparently turned against her too. i say apparently because i wasn't there to hear any of whats been said.
> 
> i have no idea why emma would or wouldnt give him a skunk and i don't know enough to say she should or shouldn't but thats not the point. the point is what has been agreed and both parties are happy to go ahead with. emma is not on and i don't blame her as she was not given a chance to exlain her side before she was slated.
> 
> and i don't know enough about you to comment except that when i reported emma to social services and explained to her why you were the first to start sending me abusive pms without knowing my side of the story which is why i can only assume you are doing it again. i can only go from experience


 
i dont know how she can comment on any animals weight when you see the size of hers, they are skinny as anything! and angel is half the size of a lot of other skunks her age!!!!

i was pmin you, and they werent abusive, so dont paint that picture of me, on emmas say so actually, so she knew all about it. and at the time, i thought that she was the innocent party in that situation, but turns out she wasnt!!!

im fairly confident ive known emma longer than you, so from experience i know what shes like, so no, i havent just got a bee in my bonnet, people need to know what shes like, and she was given a chance by you and the social, to sort her life out, yet she still owes money and is still gettin animals after the social took her kid away from her for havin so many


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ashley said:


> It has nothing to do with me so I don't wish to see the PM's, I thought they were supposed to be private?
> 
> But regarding the end of my previous post which seems to have been missed, can this not be taken to a seperate thread rather than ruining this one?


 
im happy to take it to pms if exotic wishes to do so


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I'm not getting involved, people can judge for themselves regarding Emma, but I am a bit worried that a 13 year old was in the position to swap a cat (and an expensive bengal!) in the first place really.
> 
> I was talking to the girl at work today who has Meep's litter mate and he is doing brilliantly which is great but I had tears running down my face when I told her what happened to Meep. She would have turned a year old last week


I'm not getting involved either, other than to say that I hate this swapping animals thing, especially when you are dealing with intelligent animals! I really do!! 

In my book you get an animal and you never re-home it unless the animal is very unhappy in its home and to be rehomed would be best for the animal and I don't think this has been the case with this cat.

Connor does jump from animal to animal - he wants one of these, he gets it and obviously isn't in a position to keep it right and so moves it on or swaps it! If Connor's reason for rehoming Missy was because she hated his dog, then surely she should have gone to a home without dogs? And why swap her for a skunk?? What happens if the skunk doesn't like the dog - does that get swapped too???

I'm sorry but I just hate all that that represents and that's all I'm gonna say on the subject.

So back to our 'normal' chat! 

Ashley sorry to see you sad remembering Neep! Did you laugh when you read what happened to me and Harry on that stupid TV programme! :roll:

Jen - wouldn't it just be sod's law that the only male kitten in that litter would have to be not white?? :roll: What're you gonna do?? Have girl instead?? You must be gutted.


----------



## Exotic Mad

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i dont know how she can comment on any animals weight when you see the size of hers, they are skinny as anything! and angel is half the size of a lot of other skunks her age!!!!
> 
> i was pmin you, and they werent abusive, so dont paint that picture of me, on emmas say so actually, so she knew all about it. and at the time, i thought that she was the innocent party in that situation, but turns out she wasnt!!!
> 
> im fairly confident ive known emma longer than you, so from experience i know what shes like, so no, i havent just got a bee in my bonnet, people need to know what shes like, and she was given a chance by you and the social, to sort her life out, yet she still owes money and is still gettin animals after the social took her kid away from her for havin so many


i would class them as abusive. you asked me how i could sleep at night and raged on at me for reporting poor emma without so much as asking my side of the story. pm me if you want but like i said i'm not wanting to argue


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Exotic Mad said:


> i would class them as abusive. you asked me how i could sleep at night and raged on at me for reporting poor emma without so much as asking my side of the story. pm me if you want but like i said i'm not wanting to argue


 
yes i did say stuff like that, because i dont think lew was at the forfront of your mind or the initial reason when you reported her, 

i know what i know, have the pms to prove it, so i can live happily knowin im not lyin about anything

we will end this here as i am not wantin this thread to get off track or gete shut


one more thing though, eileen, connor loved emma, looks up to her, if she said she could home the cat then he would have homed it with her. it should have been emma thinkin that she wasnt suitable cos she had dogs, cos she is the adult. 

anyway, back to the cat chat


----------



## Shell195

Exotic Mad said:


> she told me that she didn't say that you killed the skunk just that it being overweight wouldn't help. which was apparently twisted and used in a pm to you by a certain somebody. as i haven't seen any of the pms i can't comment but no she hasn't slagged anybody off just discussed the skunk comment thing. *she has never slagged shell off either but she has apparently turned against her too. i say apparently because i wasn't there to hear any of whats been said*.


 
Can I just say I havent slagged Emma off or told tales about her, I dont do witch hunts but I dont feel she is the person I thought she was. Sorry Emma if that hurts but that is how I feel. I just feel uncomfortable with how things are.


----------



## ashley

Yay! I'm not on my own! :lol2:



feorag said:


> I'm not getting involved either, other than to say that I hate this swapping animals thing, especially when you are dealing with intelligent animals! I really do!!
> 
> In my book you get an animal and you never re-home it unless the animal is very unhappy in its home and to be rehomed would be best for the animal and I don't think this has been the case with this cat.
> 
> This is how I feel too, my animals are my family, and unlike some human family members, I could never get rid of them! I read that he rehomed her because she didn't get on with his dog and thought this may be the case with Emma as I know she has huskys and skunks, which may have been worse for her than a single dog and so Emma thought it kinder to rehome her. I really don't know though but it was my thought stream anyway!
> 
> Connor does jump from animal to animal - he wants one of these, he gets it and obviously isn't in a position to keep it right and so moves it on or swaps it! If Connor's reason for rehoming Missy was because she hated his dog, then surely she should have gone to a home without dogs? And why swap her for a skunk?? What happens if the skunk doesn't like the dog - does that get swapped too???
> 
> I don't really know Connor or about his rehoming many animals, but yeah, I commented on the dog thing just above.
> 
> I'm sorry but I just hate all that that represents and that's all I'm gonna say on the subject.
> 
> So back to our 'normal' chat!
> 
> Ashley sorry to see you sad remembering Neep! Did you laugh when you read what happened to me and Harry on that stupid TV programme! :roll:
> 
> LOL at Neep! Although she was a bit of a neep :lol2: Yeah, I burst out laughing, it sounds so funny and the way you told it too :notworthy: I understand about the street cred too, although it's a bit cheeky of them to tell you what you have just told them, and make out like you were the one doing it wrong!
> 
> Jen - wouldn't it just be sod's law that the only male kitten in that litter would have to be not white?? :roll: What're you gonna do?? Have girl instead?? You must be gutted.


You could always get a girly and just give her some pompoms? :lol2: So if the male isn't white, what colour is he?


----------



## Exotic Mad

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yes i did say stuff like that, because i dont think lew was at the forfront of your mind or the initial reason when you reported her,


how dare you tell me why or why i didn't report emma to social services. i don't know or care why she told you i reported her but i reported her to social services because i could not leave her son living like that and live with myself. so please don't comment going by one side of the story


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Yeah, I burst out laughing, it sounds so funny and the way you told it too :notworthy: I understand about the street cred too, although it's a bit cheeky of them to tell you what you have just told them, and make out like you were the one doing it wrong!


Did you see my next post about what happened with my friend and her Somali at the Birmingham one?? :roll:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Exotic Mad said:


> how dare you tell me why or why i didn't report emma to social services. i don't know or care why she told you i reported her but i reported her to social services because i could not leave her son living like that and live with myself. so please don't comment going by one side of the story


im allowed my opinion on things, just like you have yours, i didnt tell you why or why you didnt report her actually, i said merely what i thought, nothin else


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Did you see my next post about what happened with my friend and her Somali at the Birmingham one?? :roll:


Yeah! I read it just before I went back from lunch so didn't have time to reply then I completely forgot about it :lol2:

So have you had a good day? I missed your post earlier saying you were making the bracelets, never noticed until it was quoted! I really wish I had your skills, making our invitations was bad enough! They're at Stu's mums and I'm going over tomorrow night to put the inserts in and finish them off so will get a photo to show you how bad they are :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

EVENING EILEEN AND ASHLEY(shouting so you can hear me:whistling2


----------



## temerist

4 pure white girls and 1 black/white boy


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> 4 pure white girls and 1 black/white boy


Can they do sex changes on Cats:whistling2:


----------



## sundia

Evening all -  i just wasted 15 minutes of my life reading all the stuff and therefore decided im not going to get involed as i have nothing to do with it all

So how is everyone? i just been to my cousins sweet 16  and now i got to write a 1500 evaluation of my assignment due in tomorrow 

Also i have decided to wean puppy from paper trained to outside... whats best way to start this so he understands what im trying to get him to do?


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> EVENING EILEEN AND ASHLEY(shouting so you can hear me:whistling2


EVENING SHELL! Are you going deaf? :lol2:



temerist said:


> 4 pure white girls and 1 black/white boy


Aww, I will own a pure white kitty one day! I bet the boy is adorable too though, is he the same coat type as the whites? Sorry, I know nothing about the breed other than the photos you posted before are my idea of perfect pretty kitties!


----------



## Exotic Mad

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im allowed my opinion on things, just like you have yours, i didnt tell you why or why you didnt report her actually, i said merely what i thought, nothin else


but you think it based on what emma told you and are now saying she is a liar?


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Can they do sex changes on Cats:whistling2:


They kinda look the same when the pompoms have gone, don't they?

All my furries are girls apart from Elmo, and my older cats have always accepted the kittens when introduced gradually, and tend to mother them. I have found my girls to be just as sweet and cuddly as Elmo and to be honest, don't really see much difference between boy and girls as they all have different personalities anyway.

Jen, is there a reason you specifically wanted a boy? Is it the acceptance thing?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Exotic Mad said:


> but you think it based on what emma told you and are now saying she is a liar?


 
replied via pm


----------



## Exotic Mad

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> replied via pm


no prob. we cross pm'd. anyway back to cat chat on here :lol2:


----------



## temerist

not great as taken on mobile


----------



## Exotic Mad

temerist said:


> image
> 
> not great as taken on mobile


OMG :flrt::flrt:
i want a white kitty now!


----------



## ashley

temerist said:


> image
> 
> not great as taken on mobile


Awwwwwwwwwww!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:

I want the one on the top right! So cute!


I currently have a kitten sticking her foot in my ear, turned round and she's staring at me, it's like she's doing it on purpose to annoy me! It doesn't work though, I just give her paw a kiss and she quickly withdraws it for 5 minutes :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Yeah! I read it just before I went back from lunch so didn't have time to reply then I completely forgot about it :lol2:
> 
> So have you had a good day? I missed your post earlier saying you were making the bracelets, never noticed until it was quoted! I really wish I had your skills, making our invitations was bad enough! They're at Stu's mums and I'm going over tomorrow night to put the inserts in and finish them off so will get a photo to show you how bad they are :lol2:


This is the bracelet so far - what do you think? The photo isn't wonderful cos the bridesmaid heart is enamelled with glitter and it keeps bouncing the flash, but it's too dark to take the photo without the flash.










I've made it just over 7.5 inches long as that's the length children's bracelets are in Argos, presumably to allow for the plumper wrists that younger girls and boys have. However, as suggested I've put a loop at the end with a star "just for you" charm on it and left a longer space between that and the last charm on that end, so that she will be able to fasten the bracelet at any length on the chain to fit her. Do you want me to put anything else on it, or do you want it left fairly simple as it is.


Shell195 said:


> Can they do sex changes on Cats:whistling2:


Bet Jen wishes they could!

Oops, forgot - gorgeous kittens Ian! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> image
> 
> not great as taken on mobile


cute :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Very cute kittens.
Are they 100% sure they sexed them right?


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> This is the bracelet so far - what do you think? The photo isn't wonderful cos the bridesmaid heart is enamelled with glitter and it keeps bouncing the flash, but it's too dark to take the photo without the flash.
> 
> image
> 
> I've made it just over 7.5 inches long as that's the length children's bracelets are in Argos, presumably to allow for the plumper wrists that younger girls and boys have. However, as suggested I've put a loop at the end with a star "just for you" charm on it and left a longer space between that and the last charm on that end, so that she will be able to fasten the bracelet at any length on the chain to fit her. Do you want me to put anything else on it, or do you want it left fairly simple as it is. Bet Jen wishes they could!
> 
> Oops, forgot - gorgeous kittens Ian! :flrt:


Oh Eileen, that's perfect! I love it! Just let me know how much I owe you for it, how you want me to pay and if Friday is ok to send the payment across to you? Wow wow wow! I can't believe how perfect it is! It's better than I could have hoped, even though my descriptions of what I wanted were hopeless :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen that is sooooooo pretty, I love it:flrt::no1:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Eileen that is sooooooo pretty, I love it:flrt::no1:


Do you think I could be my own bridesmaid so I can keep it? :hmm:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Do you think I could be my own bridesmaid so I can keep it? :hmm:


 
You keep it and give her one from Poundland:whistling2:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> You keep it and give her one from Poundland:whistling2:


Hmm, I like your thinking. We also seen perfect Tiara's for them in Tesco. Ok so they may be too small for the adults and I think there was a disney princess on them but IIRC, they did light up and were a total bargain! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

ermm pretty sure lol why?:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Phew! Thank you girls. That's a relief! I know I am a bit of a perfectionist, but I always worry when I'm making something for someone else.

If it hadn't been for the bridesmaid and tinkerbelle charm it would have cost about £2.50 to make, but they've put the price up, however, I think it just makes the bracelet right. Did you want a box for it? I've got a pretty pearlised pink bracelet with an embossed flower design on it that would fit it nicely, or a black satin-lined one??


Shell195 said:


> You keep it and give her one from Poundland:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL

Barry has just made me a mug of hot toddy and it's _*very*_ strong, so he warned me to stop making jewellery before I drink it cos he knows I'll be p*ssed by the time I finish it. Then he said you better get off that forum too in case there are any arguments going on (what?? arguments??? on here??? :lol cos you get bolshy when you're in drink! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Phew! Thank you girls. That's a relief! I know I am a bit of a perfectionist, but I always worry when I'm making something for someone else.
> 
> If it hadn't been for the bridesmaid and tinkerbelle charm it would have cost about £2.50 to make, but they've put the price up, however, I think it just makes the bracelet right. Did you want a box for it? I've got a pretty pearlised pink bracelet with an embossed flower design on it that would fit it nicely, or a black satin-lined one??
> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Barry has just made me a mug of hot toddy and it's _*very*_ strong, so he warned me to stop making jewellery before I drink it cos he knows I'll be p*ssed by the time I finish it. Then he said you better get off that forum too in case there are any arguments going on (what?? arguments??? on here??? :lol cos you get bolshy when you're in drink! :gasp:


 
:lol2: I would so love to see you when you have been drinking


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I would so love to see you when you have been drinking


Actually, I'm not very different. In my youth a lot of people thought I was p*ssed when I hadn't even had a drink!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ermm pretty sure lol why?:lol2:


 
No reason other than it would mean there is more than the one male:lol2: Just wishful thinking I guess


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Actually, I'm not very different. In my youth a lot of people thought I was p*ssed when I hadn't even had a drink!


what are you talking about you still are a youth!


----------



## feorag

Which is *very important* to Jen, cos the desire is for a blue eyed white cat and preferably a bloke, which you haven't got!


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> what are you talking about you still are a youth!


 
Eileens going to love you:no1:


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> what are you talking about you still are a youth!


thank you!!

My brain is, sadly my body keeps reminding me I'm not.

In my head I'm 26!! Which is why I continually embarrass my children cos they are both in their mid-late 30s. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileens going to love you:no1:


I do!!


----------



## feorag

It must be taking effect cos I've looked at that embarrassed twice and changed it and it still doesn't look right! :lol2:


----------



## BeckyLou

Haven't posted on this thread before since we haven't had cats for years, but my family have loads. Went to my cousin's today for a visit, stayed for a while and ended up watching one of her cats having kittens! Thought I'd share a couple of pictures :flrt: Not great since she decided under the kids bunk bed was the best place to have them.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It must be taking effect cos I've looked at that embarrassed twice and changed it and it still doesn't look right! :lol2:


thats right:lol2:


----------



## feorag

It is, me brain's tingling! And Barry is getting quite aggressive about an advert on TV about Katie Price, so he's off an all! :lol2: PMSL


----------



## temerist

eileen is a youth, and im her sugar daddy:whip:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It is, me brain's tingling! And Barry is getting quite aggressive about an advert on TV about Katie Price, so he's off an all! :lol2: PMSL


 
Has he had a hot toddy too:whistling2:



temerist said:


> eileen is a youth, and im her sugar daddy:whip:


In your dreams:whistling2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Eileens going to love you:no1:


lol i can honestly say i actually thought you were in ur 20s too!



feorag said:


> thank you!!
> 
> My brain is, sadly my body keeps reminding me I'm not.
> 
> In my head I'm 26!! Which is why I continually embarrass my children cos they are both in their mid-late 30s. :lol2:


aahahahaha im lucky that my boyfriends mum is " young at heart" ...when we first got together we went to a restarant with his mum on his birthday and whilst we were eating i actually used the phrase "back door bandit" not knowing exactly what it meant lol


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> eileen is a youth, and im her sugar daddy:whip:


:lol2: you can be my sugar daddy any day! But don't forget I'm a bit pissed and very old with senior moments and oncoming Alzeheimers so I could have forgotten all about this by tomorrow morning.



Shell195 said:


> Has he had a hot toddy too:whistling2:


He sure has, cos I've given him my cold! :lol2: 

I've finished my toddy now and I feel quite a bit dizzy, cos I don't often drink nowadays, especially not spirits - a pint of bitter is about as much as I ever drink nowadays. I'm thinking of having another one! :whistling2:


----------



## sundia

temerist said:


> eileen is a youth, and im her sugar daddy:whip:


lo0ol Eileen is way to cool for you!


----------



## sundia

whats a hot toddy?


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> lo0ol Eileen is way to cool for you!


I really do love you, I find myself thinking! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> :lol2: you can be my sugar daddy any day! But don't forget I'm a bit pissed and very old with senior moments and oncoming Alzeheimers so I could have forgotten all about this by tomorrow morning.
> 
> He sure has, cos I've given him my cold! :lol2:
> 
> I've finished my toddy now and I feel quite a bit dizzy, cos I don't often drink nowadays, especially not spirits - a pint of bitter is about as much as I ever drink nowadays. I'm thinking of having another one! :whistling2:


you`ve been quoted!!!!!



Shell195 said:


> Has he had a hot toddy too:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams:whistling2:


awww its ok shell i will still be ur toyboy :whistling2:



sundia said:


> lo0ol Eileen is way to cool for you!


meanie :Na_Na_Na_Na:



feorag said:


> I really do love you, I find myself thinking! :lol2:


dont encourage her eileen


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> lol i can honestly say i actually thought you were in ur 20s too!


Sorry, I've just read this PMSL! 

I wish!!

Although then again, actually, I don't. I don't think I'd like to be 20 nowadays! Being 20 when I was 20 was a great time to be 20 - swinging 60s and all that! :whistling2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> i really do love you, i find myself thinking! :lol2:



:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> lol i can honestly say i actually thought you were in ur 20s too!
> 
> Thankyou:no1:
> 
> 
> aahahahaha im lucky that my boyfriends mum is " young at heart" ...when we first got together we went to a restarant with his mum on his birthday and whilst we were eating i actually used the phrase "back door bandit" not knowing exactly what it meant lol


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> whats a hot toddy?


:lol2: You and I are cross posting and I've just seen this!

A hot toddy is whisky with hot water and sugar and it gets into your system well quickly! I've never been able to drink whisky since 1966 when an excess of it on a New year's eve had me puking for England, but I've always been able to drink it hot with sugar - no idea why??

I was introduced to it by a dirty old groping Irishman at the riding stables where I worked when I was still at school. On a cold day he'd say "come into the tack room Eileen and I'll give you a hot toddy" Course as well as the hot toddy he'd try to give you something else as well, but we always went in pairs! :lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Sorry, I've just read this PMSL!
> 
> I wish!!
> 
> Although then again, actually, I don't. I don't think I'd like to be 20 nowadays! Being 20 when I was 20 was a great time to be 20 - swinging 60s and all that! :whistling2:



hahah the 60s sounded awesome.. im a bit of a quirk when it comes to colour co ordinating my clothing... NOTHING MATCHES hahaha i would have fit in well


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


and what do you mean by that Shell???


----------



## ashley

OMG, you lot crack me up! Ian, you had better watch what you say, Shell will be after you with her spanners etc :lol2:

Eileen, it really is perfect! The pink box would be great too if it's not a problem! And don't forget to add on the postage for the charms you had to order for me :2thumb:

Right well, I'm just off the phone with Stuart so I'm off to have a shower then go to bed. 'Night ladies and Ian!


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> hahah the 60s sounded awesome.. im a bit of a quirk when it comes to colour co ordinating my clothing... NOTHING MATCHES hahaha i would have fit in well


Yes you would - it was a very psychedelic time! :lol2: I loved it all!

I've just suggested to Barry that it might be nice to have another toddy and he told me to f*ck off! :lol2: But he's gonna make me one in a minute! 

No probs Ashley, I'll pm you in the morning when I'm sober :lol: and have taken a better photograph.

Goodnight.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> and what do you mean by that Shell???


 
Originally Posted by *sundia*  
_lol i can honestly say i actually thought you were in ur 20s too!_

_Thankyou:no1:_


_aahahahaha im lucky that my boyfriends mum is " young at heart" ...when we first got together we went to a restarant with his mum on his birthday and whilst we were eating i actually used the phrase "*back door bandit"* not knowing exactly what it meant lol_


Back door bandit:whistling2:


----------



## sundia

temerist said:


> you`ve been quoted!!!!!
> 
> 
> meanie :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> dont encourage her eileen


aaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha here.... i think ur better suit this gal!


----------



## feorag

So you're suggesting I'm not 20 then?


----------



## feorag

Really PMSL now! :lol: :roll2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> :lol2: You and I are cross posting and I've just seen this!
> 
> A hot toddy is whisky with hot water and sugar and it gets into your system well quickly! I've never been able to drink whisky since 1966 when an excess of it on a New year's eve had me puking for England, but I've always been able to drink it hot with sugar - no idea why??
> 
> I was introduced to it by a dirty old groping Irishman at the riding stables where I worked when I was still at school. On a cold day he'd say "come into the tack room Eileen and I'll give you a hot toddy" Course as well as the hot toddy he'd try to give you something else as well, but we always went in pairs! :lol2:


That sounds like well... not my thing lol 

Hiro has just gone running off into his create with my bra!!!!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> So you're suggesting I'm not 20 then?


me? no you are definetly more 20 i was trying to find terrorist a gal more his age lol


----------



## temerist

pat butcher just doesnt do it for me anymore unfortunatly


----------



## temerist

sundia said:


> me? no you are definetly more 20 i was trying to find terrorist a gal more his age lol


first you insult me by saying im not cool

then you insult me by saying i like the pat butchers of the world

and to top it all off you call me a terrorist 

im unhappy now


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> me? no you are definetly more 20 i was trying to find terrorist a gal more his age lol


:lol2: That was to Shell who was LOL'ing at your comment about me being 20.



sundia said:


> That sounds like well... not my thing lol
> 
> Hiro has just gone running off into his create with my bra!!!!


Well he's growing up isn't he!



temerist said:


> pat butcher just doesnt do it for me anymore unfortunatly


Oh, have you outgrown her then???


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> and to top it all off you call me a terrorist


:lol2: I'm so pissed I totally missed that one! :roll2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> pat butcher just doesnt do it for me anymore unfortunatly


Yeah shes a bit young isnt she:whistling2:


----------



## sundia

temerist said:


> first you insult me by saying im not cool
> 
> then you insult me by saying i like the pat butchers of the world
> 
> and to top it all off you call me a terrorist
> 
> im unhappy now


i didnt say u wernt cool i just said that eileen was too cool for u! theres a difference lol 

i just couldnt remember how to spell ur screen name so made one up

would you like me to make u some coco and cakes and walm your socks in the microwave? 



feorag said:


> :lol2: That was to Shell who was LOL'ing at your comment about me being 20.
> 
> Well he's growing up isn't he!
> 
> Oh, have you outgrown her then???



lo0ol 3 times i have had to take it off him! funny thing is he falls over as hes trying to sneek off with it coz he steps on it hahahaha

and oh lol i thought she was loling at my back door bandit comment lol


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> i didnt say u wernt cool i just said that eileen was too cool for u! theres a difference lol
> 
> i just couldnt remember how to spell ur screen name so made one up
> 
> would you like me to make u some coco and cakes and walm your socks in the microwave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo0ol 3 times i have had to take it off him! funny thing is he falls over as hes trying to sneek off with it coz he steps on it hahahaha
> 
> and oh lol i thought she was loling at my back door bandit comment lol


I was:lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I was:lol2:


i think Eileens had a little too much toddy ... shes answering questions that were never asked lol


----------



## temerist

sundia said:


> i didnt say u wernt cool i just said that eileen was too cool for u! theres a difference lol
> 
> i just couldnt remember how to spell ur screen name so made one up
> 
> would you like me to make u some coco and cakes and walm your socks in the microwave?


yes i would like some cocoa plz

does not mean you are forgiven though :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> i think Eileens had a little too much toddy ... shes answering questions that were never asked lol


 
I know bless her:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I was:lol2:


I thought you were lol-ing at Naomi saying she thought I was only 20!

I think I have had too much to drink. I'm on my second toddy so I didn't f*ck off for too long! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

anyway ladies, toygirls (eileen) and sugar mama`s (shell :devil

im off to the land of nod now, so will chat to you all in the AM

goodnight all x


----------



## sundia

temerist said:


> yes i would like some cocoa plz
> 
> does not mean you are forgiven though :whistling2:


OMG NEVER TYPE IN COCO ON GOOGLE!!! ts not the coco i was after!!!!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> I thought you were lol-ing at Naomi saying she thought I was only 20!
> 
> I think I have had too much to drink. I'm on my second toddy *so I didn't f*ck off for too long!* :lol2:



errr what? lol


----------



## feorag

Goodnight Ian and thank you for the toygirl comment - that will send me to bed with a smile on my face - well a bigger smile than the 2 hot toddies! :lol2:

*wanders off to google coco*


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> *wanders off to google coco*


:gasp:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Goodnight Ian and thank you for the toygirl comment - that will send me to bed with a smile on my face - well a bigger smile than the 2 hot toddies! :lol2:
> 
> *wanders off to google coco*


i just googled coco, cant say i didnt like what i saw :blush::lol2:


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> errr what? lol


Cos that's what Barry told me to do when i asked for another one! :lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Goodnight Ian and thank you for the toygirl comment - that will send me to bed with a smile on my face - well a bigger smile than the 2 hot toddies! :lol2:
> 
> *wanders off to google coco*


Eileen your cracking me up lol .... My boyfriend is sitting across the room wondering why im laughing so much as im supposed to be writing an evaluation 

lo0ol and you shouldnt google coco lol its a bad move!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> anyway ladies, toygirls (eileen) and sugar mama`s (shell :devil
> 
> im off to the land of nod now, so will chat to you all in the AM
> 
> goodnight all x


 
Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmm night Ian you Terrorist you:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> errr what? lol


I'm doing a survey in another window and it's so boring it's driving me mad!

It's all about face cream!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> :gasp:





temerist said:


> i just googled coco, cant say i didnt like what i saw :blush::lol2:



lo0ol seriously you 2! i said it was something bad to do and you both went and did it lol!!!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> I'm doing a survey in another window and it's so boring it's driving me mad!
> 
> It's all about face cream!



ahahahahahahaha why are you doing it? lol thats a weird thing to do a survey on!


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> lo0ol seriously you 2! i said it was something bad to do and you both went and did it lol!!!


 
Me too:blush:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Me too:blush:


:bash::bash::bash::bash: tut tut tut lol


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> Eileen your cracking me up lol .... My boyfriend is sitting across the room wondering why im laughing so much as im supposed to be writing an evaluation
> 
> *lo0ol and you shouldnt google coco lol its a bad move![/*QUOTE]
> 
> It's a bit too late to tell me that!
> 
> Barry was laughing when I read out Shell's comment about him having a hot toddy too!
> 
> Unfortunately I've always had a problem not doing what I'm told not to do - to me it's an open invitation to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> sundia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahahahahaha why are you doing it? lol thats a weird thing to do a survey on!
> 
> 
> 
> Cos you earn vouchers when you fill them in. So I do it. I'm just saying a load of cr*p at the minute cos it's so boring. I mean would I buy Estee Lauder face cream? Yes if I was rich otherwise I'll stick to cheaper brands thank you very much. My face is past redemption anyway! :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> :bash::bash::bash::bash: tut tut tut lol


 
You did it first:whistling2: us oldies just copied you


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> sundia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eileen your cracking me up lol .... My boyfriend is sitting across the room wondering why im laughing so much as im supposed to be writing an evaluation
> 
> *lo0ol and you shouldnt google coco lol its a bad move![/*QUOTE]
> 
> It's a bit too late to tell me that!
> 
> Barry was laughing when I read out Shell's comment about him having a hot toddy too!
> 
> Unfortunately I've always had a problem not doing what I'm told not to do - to me it's an open invitation to do it!
> 
> Cos you earn vouchers when you fill them in. So I do it. I'm just saying a load of cr*p at the minute cos it's so boring. I mean would I buy Estee Lauder face cream? Yes if I was rich otherwise I'll stick to cheaper brands thank you very much. My face is past redemption anyway! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> oh thats cool! should u really be filling it out whilst full of toddy
> 
> question: what do you think of this face cream
> Eileen: i wouldnt know ask me tomorrow i love toddy
> 
> 
> 
> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did it first:whistling2: us oldies just copied you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i should start a club
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

I think Eileen must have passed out:gasp:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> I think Eileen must have passed out:gasp:


at her keyboard?


----------



## feorag

:lol2: No I haven't - I'm still trying to answer this bliddy survey! :lol2:

It's a good little earner - I get Argos vouchers or other ones, can't remember which. i also fill one in for an American company which pays cash. Good pocket money earner! 

Barry's just gone out with the dog and he's had 2 toddies as well! :gasp:

I hope he makes it back home. Years ago when I was married to Peter we regularly all got p*ssed at my house and Barry went home and fell asleep in the bath -waking up at 3 in the morning in freezing cold water!

Once I was the only one able to take the dogs out and I got stopped by policemen at the local police station cos I was wandering all over the road with 2 Afghan Hounds and a labrador in tow! :lol2: They sat me on a wall and talked to me! I remember I asked if I could be breathalysed in control of 3 dogs! :lol: 

Barry fell asleep in the bath that night and Peter was asleep in the dog basket at the bottom of the the stairs when I got back! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: No I haven't - I'm still trying to answer this bliddy survey! :lol2:
> 
> It's a good little earner - I get Argos vouchers or other ones, can't remember which. i also fill one in for an American company which pays cash. Good pocket money earner!
> 
> Barry's just gone out with the dog and he's had 2 toddies as well! :gasp:
> 
> I hope he makes it back home. Years ago when I was married to Peter we regularly all got p*ssed at my house and Barry went home and fell asleep in the bath -waking up at 3 in the morning in freezing cold water!
> 
> Once I was the only one able to take the dogs out and I got stopped by policemen at the local police station cos I was wandering all over the road with 2 Afghan Hounds and a labrador in tow! :lol2: They sat me on a wall and talked to me! I remember I asked if I could be breathalysed in control of 3 dogs! :lol:
> 
> Barry fell asleep in the bath that night and Peter was asleep in the dog basket at the bottom of the the stairs when I got back! :lol2:


 
:lol2: Madwoman

I want to know how to do surveys too


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> :lol2: No I haven't - I'm still trying to answer this bliddy survey! :lol2:
> 
> It's a good little earner - I get Argos vouchers or other ones, can't remember which. i also fill one in for an American company which pays cash. Good pocket money earner!
> 
> Barry's just gone out with the dog and he's had 2 toddies as well! :gasp:
> 
> I hope he makes it back home. Years ago when I was married to Peter we regularly all got p*ssed at my house and Barry went home and fell asleep in the bath -waking up at 3 in the morning in freezing cold water!
> 
> Once I was the only one able to take the dogs out and I got stopped by policemen at the local police station cos I was wandering all over the road with 2 Afghan Hounds and a labrador in tow! :lol2: They sat me on a wall and talked to me! I remember I asked if I could be breathalysed in control of 3 dogs! :lol:
> 
> Barry fell asleep in the bath that night and Peter was asleep in the dog basket at the bottom of the the stairs when I got back! :lol2:


lol!!!!!!!!

ive never really been one for drinking but a couple of years ago my friend had a house prty and this guy at the party got REALLY drunk... and i didnt really know much about drink and i suggested he went outside and got some fresh air. so he took my advice... then about 2 hours later we realised no one had seen him since i had spoke to him so i said that i had told him to get some fresh air and everyone went running towards the door where there was this little old lady hammering on the door. basically the guy i send outside for fresh air had passed out in the middle of the road!!! he thanked me the following day


----------



## feorag

As far as I'm aware you just enrol with them. I do Ipsos which is the one I'm doing now and it's total crap like "this one make me feel like a modern woman" WTF? "This one makes me feel beautiful" There isn't a face cream on earth that will make me feel this nowadays! Get the gist.

The other one, that pays cash, is Global. I just do them but there are loads more out there, TMS is one of them.

I've had about £40's worthof vouchers from Ipsos, but haven't cashed them in for a while so there should be a few more there.


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> lol!!!!!!!!
> 
> *ive never really been one for drinking* but a couple of years ago my friend had a house prty and this guy at the party got REALLY drunk... and i didnt really know much about drink and i suggested he went outside and got some fresh air. so he took my advice... then about 2 hours later we realised no one had seen him since i had spoke to him so i said that i had told him to get some fresh air and everyone went running towards the door where there was this little old lady hammering on the door. basically the guy i send outside for fresh air had passed out in the middle of the road!!! he thanked me the following day


Yes, I can tell that! 

If I hadn't have gone out for fresh air all those years ago after drinking too much whisky I might not have puked and gone off whisky for life!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, I can tell that!
> 
> If I hadn't have gone out for fresh air all those years ago after drinking too much whisky* I might not have puked and gone off whisky for life![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: me too


----------



## feorag

Oops!! :blush:

Not another one!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oops!! :blush:
> 
> Not another one!


I was 16 at the time and mixed my drinks, it made me ever so sick:bash:I have never drank Whisky since then unless its in a black coffee with floating cream on the top:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Same as me, but I was 20! My boyfriend didn't turn up for me on New year's eve and I thought I'd been stood up, (new dress and fancy hairdo :roll so hit my mother's drinks cabinet, which in those days consisted of Advocaat!! :roll:

Then my best friend turned up to say that my boyfriend had broken down and her boyfriend (they were cousins) had gone to get him. so then we hit the pub and I hit the Cherry B's (cheapest way to get drunk when I was young). Then a group of us went back to my friend's for New Years Eve and 3 of us opened a bottle of Dimple Haig whiskey. Then my boyfriend and I walked around to my parents to wish them happy new year, but they were in their neighbours, so we went in there and the neighbour (who was an ex-sailor) gave me a glass of rum for my new year's glass and that was what finished me. I'd been well sick on Lambs Navy rum and green ginger a few years earlier and hadn't been able to drink it since, so I downed that, then went into my parents and had another whisky and then we walked back around to my friend;s house and the fresh air did terrible things to me and I puked for England!

Never been able to drink whisky since - and still can't drink rum!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Same as me, but I was 20! My boyfriend didn't turn up for me on New year's eve and I thought I'd been stood up, (new dress and fancy hairdo :roll so hit my mother's drinks cabinet, which in those days consisted of Advocaat!! :roll:
> 
> Then my best friend turned up to say that my boyfriend had broken down and her boyfriend (they were cousins) had gone to get him. so then we hit the pub and *I hit the Cherry B's* (cheapest way to get drunk when I was young). Then a group of us went back to my friend's for New Years Eve and 3 of us opened a bottle of Dimple Haig whiskey. Then my boyfriend and I walked around to my parents to wish them happy new year, but they were in their neighbours, so we went in there and the neighbour (who was an ex-sailor) gave me a glass of rum for my new year's glass and that was what finished me. I'd been well sick on Lambs Navy rum and green ginger a few years earlier and hadn't been able to drink it since, so I downed that, then went into my parents and had another whisky and then we walked back around to my friend;s house and the fresh air did terrible things to me and I puked for England!
> 
> Never been able to drink whisky since - and still can't drink rum!


I have a scar above mt left eyebrow when I was drinking this aged 14 and fell in the bathroom while puking:bash:
My dad used to do us hot toddys with rum if we were ill and I aquired a taste for it :lol2:

ETA Im drinking Highlights dark chocolate at the minute


----------



## feorag

Oh! hot chocolate! Showing your age there m'dear! :lol2:

Well I'm off to bed, hopefully no problem falling asleep tonight, cos there's a numbness somewhere in my head. :lol2:

Goodnight!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh! hot chocolate! Showing your age there m'dear! :lol2:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed, hopefully no problem falling asleep tonight, cos there's a numbness somewhere in my head. :lol2:
> 
> Goodnight!


:lol2: Night Eileen Im sure you will sleep well, Im going up now as Im old and tired:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> 4 pure white girls and 1 black/white boy


 
Well, shit. Somebody doesn't want me to have my dream kitty, methinks!!! :lol2: Will prolly buy one of the girls (unless by some strange miracle the boy has blue eyes *lol*)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, shit. Somebody doesn't want me to have my dream kitty, methinks!!! :lol2: Will prolly buy one of the girls (unless by some strange miracle the boy has blue eyes *lol*)


 

There is always the chance that they wrongly sexed one of the girls:whistling2:

ETA I still havent gone to bed lol


----------



## Amalthea

If so, any sneaky little white boy is mine!! *lmao* That sounds so wrong!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Ian, I _need_ (it's not a want) pictures of the kittens!!!


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> image
> 
> not great as taken on mobile


LOOOK jen piccys


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone today. Have been up most the night with Ewan. I was treated when i got up by Mark coming home early and cooking a fry up lol.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Well, shit. Somebody doesn't want me to have my dream kitty, methinks!!! :lol2: Will prolly buy one of the girls (unless by some strange miracle the boy has blue eyes *lol*)


But I thought it was a blue eyed white you wanted, not a blue eyed black and white :crazy: Me confused - just a little! :lol:



Amalthea said:


> If so, any sneaky little white boy is mine!! *lmao* That sounds so wrong!!!!!!!


On every level!!

Morning Selina. I fell asleep almost immediately last night (unheard of), woke up at 5:15 for a 'comfort break' :lol: and then woke up again a 9:55am :gasp:

My back is aching, I think from sitting at this dining table most of yesterday, either on here or jewellery making and certainly for about 3 hours non-stop last night! Gonna have to hit the anti-inflammatories today to try and ease it a bit! Serves me right! :lol2:

I found some new charms on t'net that look more like tarantula type spiders and they've arrived this morning. I'm thinking they look great, so we'll see what they look like when they're strung. Think I might make a black pearl necklace and string them on it.


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> But I thought it was a blue eyed white you wanted, not a blue eyed black and white :crazy: Me confused - just a little! :lol:
> 
> On every levell
> 
> Morning Selina. I fell asleep almost immediately last night (unheard of), woke up at 5:15 for a 'comfort break' :lol: and then woke up again a 9:55am :gasp:
> 
> My back is aching, I think from sitting at this dining table most of yesterday, either on here or jewellery making and certainly for about 3 hours non-stop last night! Gonna have to hit the anti-inflammatories today to try and ease it a bit! Serves me right! :lol2:
> 
> I found some new charms on t'net that look more like tarantula type spiders and they've arrived this morning. I'm thinking they look great, so we'll see what they look like when they're strung. Think I might make a black pearl necklace and string them on it.


Oooooooo cant wait to see then i will choose the 1 i want . Looks like i have ideas for all my tarantula friends birthdays now :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

OMG!! The little white scraps of fur *LOVES* I don't care if they're girls.... How am I gonna wait?!?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> OMG!! The little white scraps of fur *LOVES* I don't care if they're girls.... How am I gonna wait?!?


 

Make sure you tell Ian that you want a girl in case they all get reserved


----------



## feorag

Just to remind you Jen!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Just to remind you Jen!
> 
> image


 
Dont encourage her:lol2:
Morning ladies.
Selina poor you, I hate it when babies keep mums up all night, I think being a Mum is the hardest job in the world
Eileen Im not surprised you had a good sleep:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Neither am I!

I agree about the babies. Chloe never slept the night through until she was about 6 years old and when she first came to stay with us without her mum, I struggled to get up for her. I always heard her, but I quickly realised why mother nature decided women 'of a certain age' shouldn't be able to bear children! I think it would kill me now to look after one! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Neither am I!
> 
> I agree about the babies. Chloe never slept the night through until she was about 6 years old and when she first came to stay with us without her mum, I struggled to get up for her. I always heard her, but I quickly realised why mother nature decided women 'of a certain age' shouldn't be able to bear children! *I think it would kill me now to look after one!* :lol2:


I totally agree which makes me wonder why older woman still use IVF etc so they can still produce them


----------



## feorag

You and me both! I know that by the time I'd been handrearing the squirrels for 4 weeks there were at least 2 nights that I simply couldn't get my head off the pillow and Barry got up and did them!


----------



## Amalthea

You are a cruel woman, Eileen!!! *lol* 

Will PM Ian now, so he knows I still want one whether it's a girl or not.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You are a cruel woman, Eileen!!! *lol*
> 
> Will PM Ian now, so he knows I still want one whether it's a girl or not.


Just offering a bit of encouragement! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Dammit!! Ditta gave me a good suggestion for a boy name last night as well. Frank *giggles* Now I need girlie blue eyed names!

Eileen, oh genetics wiz, you..... How did those two cats create a black and white felix?!?


----------



## feorag

I think it works because technically there isn't such a thing as a white cat. The white is masking a colour underneath, rather like the cat is wearing a white overcoat. 

Whatever colour the white cat is masking, it can produce kittens of that colour as well as white ones.


----------



## Amalthea

That's so odd..... You wouldn't ever expect two "white" cats to produce black, would ya?? *lol*


----------



## feorag

That's the surprise you get with white cats, unless you know what's underneath!


----------



## Amalthea

*pokes 'em* Need to dip that little boy in white paint!!!


----------



## feorag

Ashley, the bracelet is all ready now for posting and I've just realised I don't have your address, so if you pm it to me I'll get it off in the post to you tomorrow.


----------



## Amalthea

I'VE NAMED HER!!!!!

She will be MY Amalthea (Thea for short)


----------



## feorag

And how are you gonna pronounce it? Th-ee-a or Tay-a?

I worked with a lovely Dutch girl when I lived at Wallop and she pronounced it Tay-a - I liked it!


----------



## Amalthea

Theeya  Been saving that name for somebody special...


----------



## feorag

My friend did that! She's the Maine **** breeder that I went to Arizona and Florida with to buy a new stud and breeding queen many years ago.

She's a great David Bowie fan and so a lot of her cats are named after Bowie songs.

She decided in the very beginning that when she bred her ultimate stud cat, she would register him as Major Tom! :lol2: And she did - here he is Keverstone Cats - Tom & Aladdin

:gasp: I've just looked at her website to find this photo and it was 1992 when we went to America :gasp: If you'd asked me when it was I would have said about 15 years ago :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Time flies!!! 

Well, I have wanted this cat for as long as I can remember (ya know, I probably still have the magazine that got me hooked on Turkish angoras packed away in my Mom's stuff somewhere), so getting her can't be much more special. And a TA "matches" the name beautifully.... *goes to google to show ya*


----------



## Amalthea

Can't find a good picture... But Amalthea is the slim and graceful human form of the unicorn in my siggy... She's very pale with silvery white hair down to her calves and huge big eyes. Beautiful.


----------



## Amalthea

This is fan art, but you get the idea....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## feorag

Hmmm...... Ian did say this was a Turkish Angora - not quite as slim as the Angora bred down from Orientals, but we'll not split hairs about it! :lol2:

I like the name and I know I'm gonna like the cat and at the end of the day, it's your dream and you should always follow it!


----------



## Shell195

Isnt one of the parents crossed with something else? As if they are then I would imagine that is where the colour comes from

Very pretty kittens and Amalthea will suit a girl perfectly:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I always think of TAs as being slim and graceful looking (although, I know they can get a bit podgy as adults)...










Speaking of slim... Update on Louis  If you didn't know him, you'd just think he was a slim boy now. Getting MUCH better. The weight is going back on slowly but surely


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Isnt one of the parents crossed with something else? As if they are then I would imagine that is where the colour comes from
> 
> Very pretty kittens and Amalthea will suit a girl perfectly:flrt:


Yeah, the Dad is half TA and Mom is full :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*

It's like a look into the future!!!!!

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTf2pnQ6pLuTEA.BtWBQx./SIG=11vkh71ag/EXP=1269535975/**http%3a//www.cornishrexkatzen.de/yalle8wb.jpg


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry, guys... Are you bored of me yet? *blush*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Sorry, guys... Are you bored of me yet? *blush*


 

:lol2: Not yet, but by the time they are ready we probably will be:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Not yet! Maybe eventually! :lol2:

That's a fabulous photo and very apt! You know what they say about genes - they will out!! There's a little black critter in the background somewhere :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I apologise in advance *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Not yet! Maybe eventually! :lol2:
> 
> That's a fabulous photo and very apt! You know what they say about genes - they will out!! There's a little *black critter in the background somewhere* :lol2:


*grumbles at that black critter* :lol2: It's ok... I wanted a girl, really anyways *nods* :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been to A&E with Daniel and his attacks. He came round this morning looking awful, after being to the doctor so I took him to hospital were we stayed while they tested him, they even took arterial blood from his wrist.
All they could find was he had low oxygen levels in his blood so we sat while they gave him oxygen for 10 minutes. The diagnosis was Anxiety attacks. He must be a real stress head to have these constant attacks


----------



## feorag

Gosh Shell, that must be worrying for you. Do you know why he's having them or what is triggering them?


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no!! I hope he is feeling better.... Maybe he needs to learn some calming techniques?

When I was first diagnosed with diabetes, they tried to get arterial blood from my wrists and then my elbows. But I was so dehydrated and skinny, they couldn't. I had huge black bruises for weeks afterward!!


----------



## Shell195

He has nothing to stress about so I dont understand why this is happening. He always used to be so laid back but as he matured he became argumentative (hes 23 now)
Hes at the doctors on Friday for a blood test for his thyroid to check its working ok


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe check blood sugar levels, too?


----------



## feorag

Well, in a way I hope they find something, at least so you can have peace of mind, because it would worry me no end if they found nothing wrong, as to why it was happening. does that make sense? :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, in a way I hope they find something, at least so you can have peace of mind, because it would worry me no end if they found nothing wrong, as to why it was happening. does that make sense? :crazy:


 
I know exactly what you mean. Daniel himself said the same thing on our way to the hospital.
Jen the doctor checked his blood sugar the other day, in case of diabetes.


----------



## feorag

It was the same with Elise when they first suggested she could be bi-polar. She said she didn't want to have a mental illness, but it would be relief to find out she had, if only because it meant she wasn't mad, because that's what she'd been thinking for years! 

I felt exactly the same!


----------



## Amalthea

Well, at least there's that. But it would be good to at least find _*some*_thing.


----------



## temerist

Evening all, and in answer to Jen, The turkisk angora comes in a variety of colours not just pure white, so even though dad is a cross you can still get black/white TA`s



> Turkish Angoras can be found with a variety of different coat colours, varying from pure white to tortie/tabby/shaded combinations as well as self coloureds. Since this is a pure breed with no out-crossing permitted, the colours chocolate, cinnamon, lavender are disallowed, as are pointed variations.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, there ya go! *lol* Learn something new every day!! *lol* Didja see the name I've picked out, Ian?


----------



## temerist

Yep lol My little Thea will be very impressed :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Thought you'd like that!! Been saving that name for so long.... Now, I need to get a purple collar. *nods* Would look very pretty *giggles*

*shakes head* I do apologise. I know I'm irritating........ I truly can't help it.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Thought you'd like that!! Been saving that name for so long.... Now, I need to get a purple collar. *nods* Would look very pretty *giggles*
> 
> *shakes head* I do apologise. I know I'm irritating........ I truly can't help it.


 

Awwwwww you deserve to be excited, its not often you get the chance of your dream kitty:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

I feel like a little kid in December!!!!! *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*
> 
> It's like a look into the future!!!!!
> 
> http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTf2...**http://www.cornishrexkatzen.de/yalle8wb.jpg


that black kitten has an awesome moustache :flrt:


----------



## temerist

do you want the kitten shaving before you get it jen? you know like shell does to her kittens (personally i think its just shells way of getting more money for them:whistling2


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> do you want the kitten shaving before you get it jen? you know like shell does to her kittens (personally i think its just shells way of getting more money for them:whistling2


 

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::bash::bash::bash::bash: Bad Ian:whip:



ETA Haha Ive just seen your siggy lol


----------



## temerist

another person in classifieds wishing to SWAP stuff for a dog :bash:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> another person in classifieds wishing to SWAP stuff for a dog :bash:


 
I hope you told them to go forth and multiply:bash: 


ETA I thought you meant yours, what planet are these people on, poor dog:bash:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> do you want the kitten shaving before you get it jen? you know like shell does to her kittens (personally i think its just shells way of getting more money for them:whistling2


what a silly thing to say of course shell doesnt shave her kittens 





















she uses immac its easier :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Veet is better, immac gave me a rash :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> Veet is better, immac gave me a rash :whistling2:


veet IS immac lol its just a new name


----------



## temerist

you say it like you expect me to know that :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> you say it like you expect me to know that :lol2:


and why shouldnt you :lol2:


----------



## temerist

im a hairy man :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hell, I didn't know that!!! *lol*

No, Ian... As much as I love Shell's nekkid kitties, I want this one with fur *grins*


----------



## Shell195

Mmmmmmmmmmm hairy men:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm hairy men:flrt:


*giggles*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*


 
I dont like pretty men and I dont like men with no body hair, thats just wrong *shudders*


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's hairy..... He's very self conscious about it, though.... Won't take his shirt off in public unless we're at the pool. I try getting him to sit outside in our own back yard in the summer without it, but it's like pulling nails. Poor guy.


----------



## temerist

i look like a silverback when i take my shirt off, boobs and all


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i look like a silverback when i take my shirt off, boobs and all


 

:lol2: You need one of these:whistling2:

*Man Bra Keeps Your Moobs In Check*









 I've been staring at this ad for hours and I still can't really figure out who Japanese company Wish Room's Man Bra (or, as Seinfeld fans would probably call it, The Bro) is for. Drag queens unsatisfied with the options at their local Victoria's Secret? Dudes with a fear of nipple chaffing? Kevin James? Either way, this manssiere is promising to make you feel just as purdy as the vaguely Russian-looking man modeling for them. Considering he's not even wearing one, I wonder if he has any idea what he's posing for. [Wish Room via Gizmodo Japan]


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Gary regularly says something similar about himself.


----------



## ami_j

lol i must be the minority , i dont like hairy men.
a bit on the chest is nice but men who look like gorillas are a total turn off for me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I dont mind men with just a hairy chest but those men that wax themselves do nothing for me


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I dont mine men with just a hairy chest but those men that wax themselves do nothing for me


dno if id want a waxed man either tbh only a little teeny bit of chest hair tho XD so picky :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary wants to be waxed (by a scantily clad gorgeous woman, I might add), cuz he's always so warm. It's like he's wearing a sweater UNDER his tee shirts year round.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gary wants to be waxed (by a scantily clad gorgeous woman, I might add), cuz he's always so warm. It's like he's wearing a sweater UNDER his tee shirts year round.


 

Aww bless him(not about the women:whip Tell him ladies love to be hugged by a furry bear:flrt:
My eldest son is a hairy beast too, it doesnt stop him getting the ladies though


----------



## Amalthea

Gary has never been very sure of himself around women, anyways. He still doesn't get why I love him.... Men......


----------



## temerist

anyone care to get pissed with me :whip:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> anyone care to get pissed with me :whip:


whats ya poison?


----------



## temerist

40 year old bottle of single malt :devil:


----------



## temerist

tell a lie its 38 y/o :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> 40 year old bottle of single malt :devil:





temerist said:


> tell a lie its 38 y/o :lol2:


i dont think i like whisky lol 
wine? vodka? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... More a vodka girl myself. A bit of tequila can be good, too


----------



## temerist

feeling very depressed this evening


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> ETA Haha Ive just seen your siggy lol


:lol2: So have I! :lol2:


ami_j said:


> lol i must be the minority , i dont like hairy men.
> a bit on the chest is nice but men who look like gorillas are a total turn off for me :lol2:


I'm with you on that! Barry has about 3 around each nipple (I've probably got more than that! :lol. My son has taken after my dad and is very hairy. I got a surprise when I saw him with his shirt off after he'd left home and properly grown up! :lol2:


temerist said:


> anyone care to get pissed with me :whip:


Not me, after last night! :lol:


temerist said:


> 40 year old bottle of single malt :devil:


 Barry would join you on that! Is it a highland, lowland or island malt?


----------



## temerist

whos signature?????

its a highland macduff 1969 - 104 quid


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... More a vodka girl myself. A bit of tequila can be good, too


i used to drink tvr's (tequila, vodka, redbull) but tequila gives me a funny stomach :lol2:



temerist said:


> feeling very depressed this evening


:grouphug:


feorag said:


> :lol2: So have I! :lol2:I'm with you on that! Barry has about 3 around each nipple (I've probably got more than that! :lol. My son has taken after my dad and is very hairy. I got a surprise when I saw him with his shirt off after he'd left home and properly grown up! :lol2:
> Not me, after last night! :lol:
> Barry would join you on that! Is it a highland, lowland or island malt?


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww... What's the matter, Ian?  *group hug*

My step Mom gave me a "shot" (HA!) of almond tequila two summers ago... MMMmmmm.... Was nice, but it burned all the way down!! *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Awww... What's the matter, Ian?  *group hug*
> 
> My step Mom gave me a "shot" (HA!) of almond tequila two summers ago... MMMmmmm.... Was nice, but it burned all the way down!! *lol*


i once had a shot of black sambuca...downed it and struggled to keep it down lol i dont think i will do that again :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Ian you are now editing quotes:whistling2:


Whats up why are you depressed?

I would get drunk with you but not with whisky, I only drink Dark rum

ETA At £104 for a bottle of Whisky I can see why you are depressed


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> image
> 
> not great as taken on mobile


ohhhhhhhh.......titties!!!!!:flrt:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> whos signature?????
> 
> its a highland macduff 1969 - 104 quid


Your's you clot - didnt' you see Shell's original post which followed yours??

Barry prefers island malts to highland malts, but he would still join you for a good one!

Why are you depressed? *hugs*


----------



## Amalthea

fenwoman said:


> ohhhhhhhh.......titties!!!!!:flrt:


My titties :2thumb:

I don't like sambuca... *gags* But I don't like aniseed... Just the smell makes me gag. Gary once had a body shot at a Coyote Ugly themed bar we go to and it was sambuca... He reaked!!!!!


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> eileen is a youth, and im her sugar daddy:whip:


 She can't be a youth cos that's a boy. Here in the fens she'd be called a "little old mawther". That means a little girl.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> My titties :2thumb:
> 
> I don't like sambuca... *gags* But I don't like aniseed... Just the smell makes me gag. Gary once had a body shot at a Coyote Ugly themed bar we go to and it was sambuca... He reaked!!!!!


i quite like aniseed, but sambuca didnt agree with me...absinthe is ok , ive never had more than one shot of that at a time though


----------



## fenwoman

and if everyone is getting drunk, I'll be the dedicated driver cos I don't drink. But if one of you pukes in the car, I'll rub yer nose in it mind!!


----------



## Shell195

Evening Pam:2thumb:

Haha thats has made me giggle

*Eileen is a "little old mawther".*


----------



## temerist

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...pictures/485298-thea-7-weeks.html#post5910505


----------



## feorag

I once got well drunk on bacardi, which wasn't the problem. Before we went out together (like properly) if we were out in company Barry used to buy me doubles and trebles and tell me they were singles!

Peter was at the Isle of Man TT and my gay lodger and all the girls from the poodle parlour where he worked were going out clubbing. He didn't want to be the only bloke, so asked Barry and his flatmate and the flatmate's brother along and when I heard they were all going out, I demanded that I went too!

Barry was buying me doubles all night, but I was dancing a lot so when I got back to the table at the end of the night there was a full half pint of bac & coke left, which I downed. Derek (the flatmate's brother) was drinking pernod and coke and he'd left half a glass and cos I can't stand waste I drank that too.

I puked for England with Barry sitting on the bathroom floor behind me and Derek on my stairs and the other 2 sitting in the living room. Barry had to put me to bed and left a dish for me to sick in on the floor beside the bed!

Never been able to stand the smell of pernod or any aniseedy since then!


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> and if everyone is getting drunk, I'll be the dedicated driver cos I don't drink. But if one of you pukes in the car, I'll rub yer nose in it mind!!


 

I never drink when Im out as I am usually the driver, so this would be great:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I rarely drink, either........

Ian... Gonna PM ya


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I rarely drink, either........
> 
> Ian... Gonna PM ya


get two kittens :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Nope...


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Nope...


awwwww  :lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> She can't be a youth cos that's a boy. Here in the fens she'd be called a "little old mawther". That means a little girl.


That's me!

In Aberdeen I'm a quean (pronounced quine) being a girl! Me and Julie call each other queany!


----------



## temerist

really starting to enjoy my signiature :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Look at Murphy.I took these last night when he stole a yoghurt pot off the table:bash: He does look very funny though:lol2:
Blurry as he wouldnt keep still in case we took it off him


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> really starting to enjoy my signiature :whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!

Shell that is so cute!


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> really starting to enjoy my signiature :whistling2:


 
*LMAO* Oh, it's so true.... How will I control myself when I pick Thea up?!? :whistling2:

Shell, Diesel it like that with yogurt pots, too :lol2:


----------



## temerist

everyone has gone very quiet


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> really starting to enjoy my signiature :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## izzey

Evening everyone


----------



## temerist

evening izzey


----------



## Shell195

Evening Izzey. Ian I am NEVER quiet:whistling2: I just had to go and poor myself a Rum:mf_dribble:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Evening Izzey. Ian I am NEVER quiet:whistling2: I just had to go and poor myself a Rum:mf_dribble:


wooohooooo gd girl


----------



## izzey

I am just finishing my bottle of wine
Have just been finding pictures of Eileens jewellery to show my daughter who is home from uni


----------



## Shell195

I shall just talk to myself then:whistling2:

How are you?
Im fine thanks but still a bit fed up


What are you doing tomorrow?
Im at the vets at 11.00 with my Chinchilla, rat and spaniel

Aww whats up with them?
My chin has another R.I. my rat has a sore eye and my spaniel is having his eye checked again and may need it removed but hes 14 years old with an enlarged heart

This is boring:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Thankgod for that, I thought I would have to talk to myself all night:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Might go out for a couple drinks... The bar we go to is doing a taster night *lol*


----------



## Charlibob

Sooooo I'm confused about worming :blush:

I thought since I'd had Tabitha a couple of months she would be due a wormer but after reading online I'm confused about whether/when I should! Some sites say not to because she never goes out, others 3 months, some 6 months. Whats the best? I thought it would be better just to it but then that creates a whole different problem :lol2:
How do you give a very picky cat wormer??? Even her favorite thing in world (ham) has to well inspected before eaten so I can't see her just taking a tablet wrapped in a bit of ham or anything like that. Is it ok for it to be crushed into a tiny bit ice cream? She loves it every time we have ice cream she tries to steal it from us after Mark left a bowl on the floor and she had a little lick of the bowl! I know she shouldn't eat it but would I tiny bit harm her? Or is there anything you can sugest?


----------



## fenwoman

I'm about to go crazy and have a cuppa tea and belgian bun. Oh I knows how to live I does.Nothing but the best for old Fenny.And I spent my Xmas amazon vouchers on a spiffy new lilac wheelbarrow.


----------



## Amalthea

Pretty wheelbarrow *nods*


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Sooooo I'm confused about worming :blush:
> 
> I thought since I'd had Tabitha a couple of months she would be due a wormer but after reading online I'm confused about whether/when I should! Some sites say not to because she never goes out, others 3 months, some 6 months. Whats the best? I thought it would be better just to it but then that creates a whole different problem :lol2:
> How do you give a very picky cat wormer??? Even her favorite thing in world (ham) has to well inspected before eaten so I can't see her just taking a tablet wrapped in a bit of ham or anything like that. Is it ok for it to be crushed into a tiny bit ice cream? She loves it every time we have ice cream she tries to steal it from us after Mark left a bowl on the floor and she had a little lick of the bowl! I know she shouldn't eat it but would I tiny bit harm her? Or is there anything you can sugest?


 
Get a Drontal cat tablet and stick it down her throat, easy

Is she the Somali you got from Eileens friend? If so Eileen will know if she needs worming. If she been a house cat and doesnt have fleas then I wouldnt rush to worm her.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I'm about to go crazy and have a cuppa tea and belgian bun. Oh I knows how to live I does.Nothing but the best for old Fenny.And I spent my Xmas amazon vouchers on a spiffy new lilac wheelbarrow.
> image


 
:lol2: I first read that as "Have a Belgian bunny"

Very sexy wheelbarrow:no1:


----------



## temerist

patiently waits for pics of fenny laying starkers in her new barrow :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> patiently waits for pics of fenny laying starkers in her new barrow :whistling2:


 
Waits for Pams cutting remark:whistling2:


----------



## izzey

Very pretty wheelbarrow I wan one that colour

Shell one of mine will eat drontal like sweets


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Very pretty wheelbarrow I wan one that colour
> 
> Shell one of mine will eat drontal like sweets


Mine hear the the sound of the tablets being popped out and run like hell:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> patiently waits for pics of fenny laying starkers in her new barrow :whistling2:


 You'll wait a bloody long time mister. I'm never seen without my wellies on.


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Get a Drontal cat tablet and stick it down her throat, easy
> 
> Is she the Somali you got from Eileens friend? If so Eileen will know if she needs worming. If she been a house cat and doesnt have fleas then I wouldnt rush to worm her.


I thought about that, but she hates being picked up, she scratches like crazy, so one of us trying to stick summit down her throat at the same time could end up with one of us bitten and both scratched, along with a cat that's gunna hide and sulk for the next week :lol2: 
Yep she is, shes always been a house cat, doesn't have fleas and no symptoms of worms.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> You'll wait a bloody long time mister. I'm never seen without my wellies on.


 
You would do well in blue movies as the women always leave their shoes on.
Ermmmmmmmm, not that I have ever seen any of these films you understand:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> I thought about that, but she hates being picked up, she scratches like crazy, so one of us trying to stick summit down her throat at the same time could end up with one of us bitten and both scratched, along with a cat that's gunna hide and sulk for the next week :lol2:
> Yep she is, shes always been a house cat, doesn't have fleas and no symptoms of worms.


Ooops, I take it shes a bit tempermental then
Tbh I wouldnt bother for a long while yet as she isnt at risk


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> You'll wait a bloody long time mister. I'm never seen without my wellies on.


mmmmm sexy

Thats "farmers wives" as apposed to "readers wives"



Shell195 said:


> You would do well in blue movies as the women always leave their shoes on.
> Ermmmmmmmm, not that I have ever seen any of these films you understand:blush:


you obviously watch the same porn as me :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Ooops, I take it shes a bit tempermental then
> Tbh I wouldnt bother for a long while yet as she isnt at risk


Just a little :lol2: She lovely so long as you don't wake her up or try and pick her up. I'm dreading May when her jabs are due, I'm not gunna be the one holding her when they do that!!

Would it be ok to just worm if she ever showed symptoms? Or just put it off for a few more months :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Just a little :lol2: She lovely so long as you don't wake her up or try and pick her up. I'm dreading May when her jabs are due, I'm not gunna be the one holding her when they do that!!
> 
> Would it be ok to just worm if she ever showed symptoms? Or just put it off for a few more months :lol2:


 
Personally I would do her twice a year BUT I dont think Eileen does hers as they dont get fleas or hunt so maybe she will advise you better.
You could always get Panacur granules and put them in a bit of icecream if you do feel you need to do her


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> mmmmm sexy
> 
> Thats "farmers wives" as apposed to "readers wives"
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously watch the same porn as me :lol2:


 
Nooo not me , Ive never watched any porn:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

nah shell you just act in it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> nah shell you just act in it :lol2:


 
Even Im not that bad an actress:lol2:


----------



## temerist

shell, you HONESTLY saying you have never faked an orgasm :lol2:


----------



## feorag

izzey said:


> I am just finishing my bottle of wine
> Have just been finding pictures of Eileens jewellery to show my daughter who is home from uni


Ooh, thank you. I've got a thread for earrings, and a thread for bracelets and then I stick a few things on here to ask the girl's opinions. 


Charlibob said:


> Sooooo I'm confused about worming :blush:


Shell's right, if she isn't eating raw meat or hunting and hasn't had fleas she shouldn't need worming. I always wormed my females before they went to stud and the kittens from 4 weeks, once they'd had those routine wormers, I've never wormed again and my cats don't have worms as we took part in a study by Edinburgh Vet Uni on parasites and respiratory diseases in multi-cat households and had to provide a sample of each cat's poo (we had 10 at the time!:gasp and then also took rectal swabs and tested those and no-one had any signs of any worms.


Charlibob said:


> Even her favorite thing in world (ham) has to well inspected before eaten so I can't see her just taking a tablet wrapped in a bit of ham or anything like that.


She's a Somali! She's got a brain! They aren't stupid cats - they work things out. My Sorcha could detect an additive in her food from 20 yards and wouldn't touch it! All mine love ice cream and have always been given a few licks whenever we have it, so as Shell says if you feel the need to worm her, put granules in the ice cream and let her eat it. 


temerist said:


> shell, you HONESTLY saying you have never faked an orgasm :lol2:


:gasp:

Waiting for your reply Shell! :whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Personally I would do her twice a year BUT I dont think Eileen does hers as they dont get fleas or hunt so maybe she will advise you better.
> You could always get Panacur granules and put them in a bit of icecream if you do feel you need to do her


Do you know if these any good?
Droncit Spot On Worming Drops for Cats 4 x 0.5ml | Pets at Home

I do want her to come into the garden with us in summer and quite a few people around here have cats so I think its better to be safe than sorry, I can't imagine having worms being fun!


----------



## izzey

She has gone to have another look at them as she liked the bridesmaid one you made and she wants one but can not decide what she wants

At last grandaughter in bed pups fed, kittens fed, birds gone bed so time to open 2nd bottle of wine


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shell, you HONESTLY saying you have never faked an orgasm :lol2:


 
I choose my lovers *very* carefully:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Do you know if these any good?
> Droncit Spot On Worming Drops for Cats 4 x 0.5ml | Pets at Home
> 
> I do want her to come into the garden with us in summer and quite a few people around here have cats so I think its better to be safe than sorry, I can't imagine having worms being fun!


 

When we have ferals neutered we use these for them so yes they are an option


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> shell, you HONESTLY saying you have never faked an orgasm :lol2:


 I haven't. They always know when I'm done cos I say "hurry up mate, I still have the floors to wash and the water bowls to top up. If you're going to take all night about it, I'll just flick a duster at the furniture I can reach from here, and have you seen the size of those cobwebs on the ceiling?"


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> She has gone to have another look at them as she liked the bridesmaid one you made and she wants one but can not decide what she wants
> 
> At last grandaughter in bed pups fed, kittens fed, birds gone bed so time to open 2nd bottle of wine


Dont you just love the peace and quiet only disturbed by the ***** of the bottle on the glass:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I haven't. They always know when I'm done cos I say "hurry up mate, I still have the floors to wash and the water bowls to top up. If you're going to take all night about it, I'll just flick a duster at the furniture I can reach from here, and have you seen the size of those cobwebs on the ceiling?"


 
I nearly choked on a piece of ice reading that PMSL:roll2:


----------



## temerist

Jan really knew the right things to say in bed, she often suddenly blurt out "i saw john today" or "ooo i fancy lamb for dinner tomorrow" right in the middle of sex, and Im not joking jans idea of foreplay was "Is it hard yet" :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> Jan really knew the right things to say in bed, she often suddenly blurt out "i saw john today" or "ooo i fancy lamb for dinner tomorrow" right in the middle of sex, and Im not joking jans idea of foreplay was "Is it hard yet" :gasp:


 Did she say the last bit while prodding 'it' and peering critically at it? Gosh she and I could have been related.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> Jan really knew the right things to say in bed, she often suddenly blurt out "i saw john today" or "ooo i fancy lamb for dinner tomorrow" right in the middle of sex, and Im not joking jans idea of foreplay was "Is it hard yet" :gasp:


 
That doesnt say much for your bedroom tactics then does it 
PMSL:roll2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I choose my lovers *very* carefully:whistling2:


And you haven't answered the question!! :whistling2:



fenwoman said:


> I haven't. They always know when I'm done cos I say "hurry up mate, I still have the floors to wash and the water bowls to top up. If you're going to take all night about it, I'll just flick a duster at the furniture I can reach from here, and have you seen the size of those cobwebs on the ceiling?"


:roll2: PMSL


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Shell's right, if she isn't eating raw meat or hunting and hasn't had fleas she shouldn't need worming. I always wormed my females before they went to stud and the kittens from 4 weeks, once they'd had those routine wormers, I've never wormed again and my cats don't have worms as we took part in a study by Edinburgh Vet Uni on parasites and respiratory diseases in multi-cat households and had to provide a sample of each cat's poo (we had 10 at the time!:gasp and then also took rectal swabs and tested those and no-one had any signs of any worms.
> She's a Somali! She's got a brain! They aren't stupid cats - they work things out. My Sorcha could detect an additive in her food from 20 yards and wouldn't touch it! All mine love ice cream and have always been given a few licks whenever we have it, so as Shell says if you feel the need to worm her, put granules in the ice cream and let her eat it.


Whoops cross posted!

Ewwww poo samples don't sound fun, I'm usually gagging from the smell when she has a poo, it has to be scooped out and binned straight away :lol2:

I know she'd be able to tell if I put on her food before trying, but ice cream irresistible! 

I don't think I'll bother then, if she ever shows signs of them I'll give her a wormer. Seems like it'll be more hassle than its worth if shes at no risk :2thumb:


----------



## izzey

fenwoman said:


> I haven't. They always know when I'm done cos I say "hurry up mate, I still have the floors to wash and the water bowls to top up. If you're going to take all night about it, I'll just flick a duster at the furniture I can reach from here, and have you seen the size of those cobwebs on the ceiling?"


pmsl:lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Dont you just love the peace and quiet only disturbed by the ***** of the bottle on the glass:flrt:


I do but is still not quiet here


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And you haven't answered the question!! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the answer is no, why would I fake one just to make a man feel better about himself ? If it doesnt happen then its tough, next time he will try harder or I will do ...........forget the last bit:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Why when I quote other people dont I have a blue box like everyone else?


----------



## feorag

You have! I can see above where you've quoted me that your box is the same as the post lower down where Izzey has quoted Fenny??

Well I'm off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You have! I can see above where you've quoted me that your box is the same as the post lower down where Izzey has quoted Fenny??
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


 
Night Eileen but I still cant see a blue box:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Why do I miss all the good conversations?!? Shell, don't you just wanna smack those women and tell them to just shut up and do what they are being paid to do?!? (The men too, actually) *LMAO*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Why do I miss all the good conversations?!? Shell, don't you just wanna smack those women and tell them to just shut up and do what they are being paid to do?!? (The men too, actually) *LMAO*


 
Oh yes, they are sooooooooo annoying:lol2:
Did you go to the pub?


----------



## Amalthea

Not that I ever watch any of that, of course.........


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Not that I ever watch any of that, of course.........


 
No me neither:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't think so :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Have you been out?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... It was shite. Nobody was about at all.... So we had ONE drink and then got Texas Chicken and came home *lol* I had a tasty double strawberry corkies and lemonaid


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... It was shite. Nobody was about at all.... So we had ONE drink and then got Texas Chicken and came home *lol* I had a tasty double strawberry corkies and lemonaid


 
Sounds good to me:2thumb:
I think Ian must have passed out as he vanished:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Whiskey does that to even the strongest of men


----------



## Amalthea

Heading to bed..... Nighty night, Shell (since I think it's only you left *lol*)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Heading to bed..... Nighty night, Shell (since I think it's only you left *lol*)


Night Jen , im going to bed too as I have the vets tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen but I still cant see a blue box:lol2:


But you'd been drinking!


Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Why do I miss all the good conversations?!? Shell, don't you just wanna smack those women and tell them to just shut up and do what they are being paid to do?!? (The men too, actually) *LMAO*


Are we still talking about orgasms here?? :crazy:

Well I'm off into Newcastle this morning to meet my friend Jenny for lunch, so I'll be off here most of the day (for a change :lol

Then I've got my cat club AGM tonight, so I'll be out all night too!

No doubt you lot will talk all day and all night and I'll spend hours trying to catch up! :roll:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Morning all!But you'd been drinking! Are we still talking about orgasms here?? :crazy:
> 
> Well I'm off into Newcastle this morning to meet my friend Jenny for lunch, so I'll be off here most of the day (for a change :lol
> 
> Then I've got my cat club AGM tonight, so I'll be out all night too!
> 
> No doubt you lot will talk all day and all night and I'll spend hours trying to catch up! :roll:


Lol are you trying to say we have no life :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: What I am saying is that every time I'm in all day and checking my computer there's nobody here to talk to, then when I go out for the day I come back and there's about 5 pages to read to catch up on everyone's news and rambling! :bash:

So I know cos I'm out all day and all night that you lot are gonna talk all day and it'll take me ages to catch up.

Tried a new necklace last night with my new charms and made another pair of earrings - I'm really enjoying this. I hope he still wants them :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Morning people, I still cant see a blue box when I quote:whistling2:

Im collecting my animals together to take to the vets shortly then later Im off to pick up some stuff for the sanctuary


----------



## feorag

Does she not mean this? Where the quote is separated in a blue box??



I'm sitting here watching Wohic's chicken cam. When I started watching there was an egg with a hole in it, I've watched the chick go right round the shell, like I open a boiled egg :lol2: and it's now hatched and buggared off! :2thumb: Fascinating!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Does she not mean this? Where the quote is separated in a blue box??
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/rfuk.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I'm sitting here watching Wohic's chicken cam. When I started watching there was an egg with a hole in it, I've watched the chick go right round the shell, like I open a boiled egg :lol2: and it's now hatched and buggared off! :2thumb: Fascinating!


Hahaha. I loved watching my eggies hatch :flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Morning people, I still cant see a blue box when I quote:whistling2:
> 
> Im collecting my animals together to take to the vets shortly then later Im off to pick up some stuff for the sanctuary


i cant even see that you have tried to quote anything lol


----------



## Amalthea

I noticed it, too, Shell, that your quotes aren't coming up as quotes. Just with the


> thingy-ma-jig around it.


----------



## ashley

Morning!

Shell, could it be because the ''QUOTE' bit from the end of the quote has been deleted? I know if I quite someone, but edit it, sometimes I delete part of the formatting from either side of the quite by mistake?

Eileen, I was out all last night so never got a chance but I'll send you a PM later with my adress, there is no hurry for it to be sent though : victory:

Right, off to do some work before lunch :devil:


----------



## ashley

Aargh, I keep messing up! Shell, when you click on someones post then quote, you can see the formatting which makes the blue box thing, I think you were missing the [/quote] at the end.

Third time lucky!


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Aargh, I keep messing up! Shell, when you click on someones post then quote, you can see the formatting which makes the blue box thing, I think you were missing the


 at the end.

Third time lucky![/QUOTE]



lets see if this works


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> at the end.
> 
> Third time lucky!


 

lets see if this works[/QUOTE]

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shell195

Back from vets, Chin has more Bayril for another week then she has to go back and have an x ray if shes no better, he thinks its an age related problem and not a R.I. 
Claude has drops to try and reduce the pressure in his eye and the rat has Fucithalmic cream as he thinks its a corneal scratch.

Im so tired this morning as Purdy kept trying to suffocate me in the night so I had to keep moving her but as soon as I went back to sleep she did it again, quite a few times:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Suffocation all in the name of love?

Doesn't sound like you've had a brilliant morning so far, Shell {{{hugs}}}


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Back from vets, Chin has more Bayril for another week then she has to go back and have an x ray if shes no better, he thinks its an age related problem and not a R.I.
> Claude has drops to try and reduce the pressure in his eye and the rat has Fucithalmic cream as he thinks its a corneal scratch.
> 
> Im so tired this morning as Purdy kept trying to suffocate me in the night so I had to keep moving her but as soon as I went back to sleep she did it again, quite a few times:bash:


Big hugs to you and the pets.

Hehe she wanted cuddles lol. I just couldnt sleep last night. Baby and Mark snore really loudly


----------



## ami_j

hope your pets are feeling better soon shell 

i hope my mums back with tiger bread soon :mf_dribble:


----------



## sundia

Eileen - thank you very much! heres a picture of Hiro in his jumper


----------



## selina20

Awww bless him he looks like hes been upto something tho lol.


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Shell, could it be because the ''QUOTE' bit from the end of the quote has been deleted? I know if I quite someone, but edit it, sometimes I delete part of the formatting from either side of the quite by mistake?


But it was Charley who was asking why her quotes weren't in blue boxes and I was explaining that they were, which was why I posted up her quote. I didn't think Shell was having a problem, apart from the obvious occasional bracket missing to cause the problem??? :crazy:


Shell195 said:


> Im so tired this morning as Purdy kept trying to suffocate me in the night so I had to keep moving her but as soon as I went back to sleep she did it again, quite a few times:bash:


I'm having that problem with Purrdy too! Suddenly after 11 years she* has* to be in the pillow in my face! :roll:

Thanks for posting that photo Naomi. He suits it! It doesn't look too bad, but you did say you wanted it knitted larger than he is now so that it will grow with him cos he's growing quick at this age.

Well my well planned day went up the spout a bit! :roll: Jenny and I left the restaurant in Fenwick at just before 1:45 and I thought great, need to go to John Lewis to see if they have some beads I want and then the bus back up the Great North Road to where I'd left my car parked - using my bus pass of course! :lol: So I should be home by 2:30-2:45 at the latest and plenty time to get organised for tonight! !

Anyway we're just coming out of Fenwicks into the Eldon square shopping centre when who walked in but a very old friend whose husband used to race with Jenny's husband Geoff and my John. So we stood and talked for about half an hour. then we walked out Linda and Jenny wanted to go to M&S so we all walked towards M&S and when we reached John Lewis I said my goodbyes and just as I was walking away, Linda asked me a question, which Jenny answered and that started off another conversation that took another quarter of an hour, so that's me three-quarters of an hour late! :roll: 

So i rush into John Lewis - no beads that I wanted so then I go up to the bus stop and the first bus that comes is the bus to the area where I grew up, so i jumped on. Now bear in mind, we moved there in 1955 and my mother lived there until she died 15 years ago and the bus has always followed the same route. Anyway, I'm not on 2 minutes and a woman has clocked my sympathetic face and starts telling me about running to catch the bus and then a tale about carrying a television she'd just bought and not being able to get past some woman on the street (haven't a clue what that had to do with what she started talking about :roll when i realise the bus has turned off the Great North Road and is heading in almost the opposite direction :gasp: so I turn to this woman and ask which way is the bus going and she tells me that they changed the route just before Christmas (after nearly 50years :bash. So I had to get off again and walk all the way back into newcastle to get the right bus!

So I finally arrived home at 4:00 when I was scheduled to be back at about 2:30-2:45. I've walked the dog and now I'm catching and sorting out my paperwork and memberships and minutes for the meeting tonight!


----------



## Shell195

Ive been and done a home check for a native hog with 3 legs that needs an enclosed garden as hes been in trouble twice already. It will be a fantastic home for him:no1: Beore going there we went to pick up a donation for the sanctuary and we met the most tiny littl Chi pup that is for sale:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:I fell totally in love but Steve was desperate to have her. Im so glad we didnt have a spare £1000 on us :gasp:
Very cute puppy though:flrt:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: How much?? :gasp:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Thanks for posting that photo Naomi. He suits it! It doesn't look too bad, but you did say you wanted it knitted larger than he is now so that it will grow with him cos he's growing quick at this age.


oh yeah its perfect!  and will last him much longer then if it fitted him perfectly now lol... he seems alot happier in it then he does with his price dress lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: How much?? :gasp:


 
I knowwwwwwwwwwwww:gasp: She was an adorable pocket puppy though:flrt:


Awww Hiro looks cute in his jumper :flrt:


Jen I got very clostrophobic with Purdy lying on my face :gasp: 

Eileen Im not sure if its the name or the breed that makes them so clingy:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Neither do I! :lol2:

I think age plays a part too - the older mine get the worse they get. I think they have a mid-life crisis when they get to about 7-8 year old! :lol2:

For years Harry has always slept on top of one of us on top of the bed, but now he has to be under the covers, but he keeps pushing his foot forward and into my face! Very irritating!! Especially when you're battling with big fat Purrdy's bum in your face!

Cadbury still prefers to be on the top of the bed though thank goodnes! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Louis has been extra clingy lately. He wants to snuggle when I'm wearing my robe, too, and it gets so hot!!! *lol* Lately, if I wake up in the middle of the night, his nose is less than an inch away from my own.


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> But it was Charley who was asking why her quotes weren't in blue boxes and I was explaining that they were, which was why I posted up her quote. I didn't think Shell was having a problem, apart from the obvious occasional bracket missing to cause the problem??? :crazy:


Oops., must have misread it! I was sure I seen Shell quote something that never worked, maybe I still have my Monday head on :lol2:

The two kittens just had their fisrt taste of 'real' fish (It was a pouch of food with big chunks of pilchard in jelly) and there's not even a scale left! Little gannets :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

*Kye*

Taken by Sophie when he was sat on her knee today, look at that face:flrt:


----------



## temerist

I HAVE A SNAKIE :flrt:


----------



## ashley

temerist said:


> I HAVE A SNAKIE :flrt:


Ooh, what kind of snakie?

Shell, Kai is gorgeous! All these pics of rotties are making me like them more and more!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> I HAVE A SNAKIE :flrt:


 


:gasp: I think we all know that by now:whistling2:






















:lol2:What have you got? 
Did you see Kye above ?


----------



## temerist

ashley said:


> Ooh, what kind of snakie?
> 
> Shell, Kai is gorgeous! All these pics of rotties are making me like them more and more!





Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I think we all know that by now:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:What gave you got?


shell tut tut, not my one eyed trouser snake


i have a boa


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shell tut tut, not my one eyed trouser snake
> 
> 
> i have a boa


 

Nice:flrt: How big?


----------



## temerist

about 12" soft


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Ooh, what kind of snakie?
> 
> Shell, Kai is gorgeous! All these pics of rotties are making me like them more and more!


 


Rotties are wonderful dogs:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> about 12" soft


*splutters*


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> *splutters*


WHAT????? :gasp:

you asked :whistling2:


----------



## puppyluv774

I have 2 cats called Tinkerbell and Tiara, They are beautiful and i love them to bits! x
 Tinkerbell is full white with a grey tail and Tiara is tabby! On sunday they will be 8 week, growing up sooooooooooooo fast! x:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## ashley

Aww, I have 3 boas, they are beautiful animals! I'm thinking of selling one of mine though, I was going to breed them but there are so many already, there is no point as they are just commons.

I just had a really weird pizza, it had a haggis topping. It was really nice and the haggis was scrummy but it didn't feel right not having neeps and tatties with it.

My female kitten is doing my head in, she managed to slip out earlier when I let the dog out, and now has a taste for outdoors. She's trying to claw her way through the window, has destroyed my blinds, knocked everything over and won't shut up :bash: Not long until she is spayed though and she can go out when she wants, thank goodness!


----------



## Shell195

I have no snakes anymore

Haggis pizza sounds erm.......................very odd


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I have no snakes anymore
> 
> Haggis pizza sounds erm.......................very odd


you have mine :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> you have mine :2thumb:


 
*Coughs very loudly* :gasp: I thought it was a worm:whistling2:

Changing the subject swiftly, did you pass out last night?


----------



## temerist

A WORM :gasp::devil::censor:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> A WORM :gasp::devil::censor:


 
It serves you right :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

i finks i may wish to ignore you for abit until you apologise


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i finks i may wish to ignore you for abit until you apologise


 

:lol2: Im used to being ignored:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* 

I love boas!! Don't have the room for one, though, so I have western hoggies *lol* We had a couple boas (a common and a redtail) when I was growing up  Gorgeous snakes!!!

Might go see a movie tonight...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*
> 
> I love boas!! Don't have the room for one, though, so I have western hoggies *lol* We had a couple boas (a common and a redtail) when I was growing up  Gorgeous snakes!!!
> 
> Might go see a movie tonight...


I used to have 2 large Burmese Pythons(12ft and 14ft)


----------



## temerist

dont go out jen, stay in put living on, watch yvette :flrt:

and shell...........




....................







.................


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> dont go out jen, stay in put living on, watch yvette :flrt:
> 
> and shell...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


 

:gasp: IAN, Im speechless:gasp:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: IAN, Im speechless:gasp:


first time for everything


----------



## Amalthea

Meh..... We don't pay to go to the movies, anyways  Cheap date  Although, I think Gary is not so subtly hinting he wants Chinese buffet for dinner.......


----------



## temerist

i want to see the blind side


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Meh..... We don't pay to go to the movies, anyways  Cheap date  Although, I think Gary is not so subtly hinting he wants Chinese buffet for dinner.......


yum chinese...i still havent gone to a chinese buffet


----------



## temerist

i went to an all you can eat chinese buffet in cleethorpes

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shell195

Jen, any news on Annie yet?


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> i went to an all you can eat chinese buffet in cleethorpes
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmm


jealous! 
i was meant to go to an all you can eat but on the day we were going i didnt feel very well


----------



## ashley

Wow, everyone's really quiet tonight! Is it so Eileen won't have as many pages to catch up on? :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

im watching yvette :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been changing the rats hammocks and my hoggle has at least 3 babies:flrt:


----------



## ashley

temerist said:


> im watching yvette :notworthy:


She scares me. As if it isn't scary enough in a haunted house already!


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been changing the rats hammocks and my hoggle has at least 3 babies:flrt:


Aww, little conkers :flrt: I miss my hoggie, even if she was a grumpy, huffy spiky bum!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been changing the rats hammocks and my hoggle has at least 3 babies:flrt:


awwww 
i put my hammocks back in today after washing them, they dont even wait til ive hung them :bash::lol2:


ashley said:


> She scares me. As if it isn't scary enough in a haunted house already!


she makes me laugh

shes like " if theres a spirit, come forward, make yourself known"
then the wind will close a door , or a moth will fly past her head and she will scream and :censor: herself:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My rats dont wait either, they are in them before they are hung which makes it very awkward to do:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive never seen Yvette


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My rats dont wait either, they are in them before they are hung which makes it very awkward to do:lol2:


are yours all chewed  mine were so nice but they have chewed them ungreatful creatures lol


----------



## feorag

Me home, very quiet evening


ashley said:


> I just had a really weird pizza, it had a haggis topping. It was really nice and the haggis was scrummy but it didn't feel right not having neeps and tatties with it.


That does sound strange, but I'd willingly try it cos I luffs haggis! :mf_dribble: 


ami_j said:


> yum chinese...i still havent gone to a chinese buffet


I love a chinese buffet!! :mf_dribble:

They do them at the chinese restaurant in the village. They serve you with crispy duck pancakes at the table (which I also luffs) and then you can help yourself to horses doofers and then main courses of all different meals - loads of choice and all for a tenner! You can barely get crispy duck at a takeaway for that! You've changed your avatar!


Shell195 said:


> my hoggle has at least 3 babies:flrt:


That's brilliant Shell! :2thumb:


ami_j said:


> are yours all chewed  mine were so nice but they have chewed them ungreatful creatures lol


Mine have never chewed hammocks, but if you give them tubes or boxes they will. I bought a lovely double lined hanging box with a hole in the front when I first got my boys and within a couple of weeks, they'd chewed out a back door and chewed out all the lining! I also have a tube which Toyah gave me when I got the rats and that has a hole at either end and a hole in the middle for them to pop their heads out and they've chewed out all the lining in that too, yet they've never chewed a hammock. Weird that!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Me home, very quiet eveningThat does sound strange, but I'd willingly try it cos I luffs haggis! :mf_dribble:
> I love a chinese buffet!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> They do them at the chinese restaurant in the village. They serve you with crispy duck pancakes at the table (which I also luffs) and then you can help yourself to horses doofers and then main courses of all different meals - loads of choice and all for a tenner! You can barely get crispy duck at a takeaway for that! You've changed your avatar!That's brilliant Shell! :2thumb:Mine have never chewed hammocks, but if you give them tubes or boxes they will. I bought a lovely double lined hanging box with a hole in the front when I first got my boys and within a couple of weeks, they'd chewed out a back door and chewed out all the lining! I also have a tube which Toyah gave me when I got the rats and that has a hole at either end and a hole in the middle for them to pop their heads out and they've chewed out all the lining in that too, yet they've never chewed a hammock. Weird that!


 

Hello: victory: My rats dont chew hammocks but like yours chew hanging boxes and things, not my 2 nude ones, they are good boys :flrt:

I now have 3 homes lined up for baby hamsters


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Me home, very quiet eveningThat does sound strange, but I'd willingly try it cos I luffs haggis! :mf_dribble:
> I love a chinese buffet!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> They do them at the chinese restaurant in the village. They serve you with crispy duck pancakes at the table (which I also luffs) and then you can help yourself to horses doofers and then main courses of all different meals - loads of choice and all for a tenner! You can barely get crispy duck at a takeaway for that! You've changed your avatar!That's brilliant Shell! :2thumb:Mine have never chewed hammocks, but if you give them tubes or boxes they will. I bought a lovely double lined hanging box with a hole in the front when I first got my boys and within a couple of weeks, they'd chewed out a back door and chewed out all the lining! I also have a tube which Toyah gave me when I got the rats and that has a hole at either end and a hole in the middle for them to pop their heads out and they've chewed out all the lining in that too, yet they've never chewed a hammock. Weird that!


i have  no favouritism this way lol 
mmmm chinese...i need to go to one id be stealing the prawn toast.
my lovely hammocks are full of holes 


Shell195 said:


> Hello: victory: My rats dont chew hammocks but like yours chew hanging boxes and things, not my 2 nude ones, they are good boys :flrt:
> 
> I now have 3 homes lined up for baby hamsters


want to swap?:lol2:


----------



## ashley

Eileen, I PM'd you my address 

I don't have any rats, but my cats chew things! They seem to love chewing cardboard and paper, I don't mind when they chew bills, but Stuarts' offshore certificates have big chunks missing out of them :bash:

Well, I'm off to bed I think, I'm absolutely shattered!

Night everyone!


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Eileen, I PM'd you my address
> 
> I don't have any rats, but my cats chew things! They seem to love chewing cardboard and paper, I don't mind when they chew bills, but Stuarts' offshore certificates have big chunks missing out of them :bash:
> 
> Well, I'm off to bed I think, I'm absolutely shattered!
> 
> Night everyone!


Night Ashley x


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> Eileen, I PM'd you my address
> 
> I don't have any rats, but my cats chew things! They seem to love chewing cardboard and paper, I don't mind when they chew bills, but Stuarts' offshore certificates have big chunks missing out of them :bash:
> 
> Well, I'm off to bed I think, I'm absolutely shattered!
> 
> Night everyone!


my mums curtains are chewed cos of rats i used to have :C
night


----------



## temerist

why am i in ur bad books shell????? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> why am i in ur bad books shell????? :gasp:


cos your a bad boy :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> why am i in ur bad books shell????? :gasp:


 
Telling me, me of all people that I had to apologise to you:devil:


----------



## temerist

you said my penis was a worm


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> you said my penis was a worm


 
Erm nooooooooo I said your snake was a worm:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hello: victory: My rats dont chew hammocks but like yours chew hanging boxes and things, not my 2 nude ones, they are good boys :flrt:
> 
> I now have 3 homes lined up for baby hamsters


That's excellent news Shell! :2thumb: 


Shell195 said:


> Telling me, me of all people that I had to apologise to you:devil:


Now, now children.

I'm watching Wohic's eggs - there's another one about to hatch. And there's a newly hatched chicken hopping around all over the place!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Erm nooooooooo I said your snake was a worm:whistling2:


i guess that its another way of men overcompensating :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Erm nooooooooo I said your snake was a worm:whistling2:


u said snake but i know u :devil:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> u said snake but i know u :devil:


 
Then you should know by now, Im ALWAYS right:whistling2:

Shall we kiss and make up:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Didn't end up having Chinese in the end (or a movie) *lol* Went to the Trafford Center and had Barburrito *NUM*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Didn't end up having Chinese in the end (or a movie) *lol* Went to the Trafford Center and had Barburrito *NUM*


i want pizza


----------



## Amalthea

Barburrito is GORGEOUS!!!!

Ian, didja get my PM last night?? I sent it from my phone, so no idea if it worked or not.....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Barburrito is GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> Ian, didja get my PM last night?? I sent it from my phone, so no idea if it worked or not.....


it sounds very nice...do they do fajitas too?


----------



## Amalthea

Basically what it is... SCRUMPTIOUS!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Basically what it is... SCRUMPTIOUS!!!


im really hungry and this talk of yummy food aint helping hehe


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Am off to bed  Nighty night (go get a snack)


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Am off to bed  Nighty night (go get a snack)


night hun 
( i got a sandwich ^^ )


----------



## Amalthea

I had a cookie before bed *blush* Am off canvassing today.... Anybody want an Ann Summers party? *lol*


----------



## selina20

Hey how is everyone. Gota take my baby to see a baby development person due to his head as my health visitor has scared me and said he might develop Autism :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Hey how is everyone. Gota take my baby to see a baby development person due to his head as my health visitor has scared me and said he might develop Autism :gasp::gasp:


 
Poor baby. Whats up with his head?


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Poor baby. Whats up with his head?


His fontenelles have closed early and his head isnt growing. I think she just said it to scare me. Hes advanced in everyway and isnt long off walking. Im just taking him to this woman for piece of mind as im trying to get him in with a paediatrician because she wants me to wait a month with that hanging over me.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> His fontenelles have closed early and his head isnt growing. I think she just said it to scare me. Hes advanced in everyway and isnt long off walking. Im just taking him to this woman for piece of mind as im trying to get him in with a paediatrician because she wants me to wait a month with that hanging over me.


 

These people are very good at scaring mums:bash:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Selina I hope everything goes OK for you today and I'm sure you're sensible enough not to panic at what someone who isn't totally qualified has said. You need to hear it from a fully qualified paedi before you start worrying about him. I hope it all goes well for you today.


Shell195 said:


> These people are very good at caring mums:bash:


Totally agree with you.

Some of them insist there's nothing wrong when the mother obviously knows that there is and then there are the others who tell the mother there's something wrong when the mother's sure that there isn't! :bash:

Someone told Roz that Daniel could be autistic and she cried for days! I gave her a right telling off. He has temper tantrums because she indulges him and he know that she'll give in to shut him up. That's all that's wrong with him. I sat for ages telling her that he doesn't behave like that with me because he knows it cuts no ice with me and he won't get what he wants if he screams, so he doesn't. If he had autism his behaviour would be the same with me as it is with her (well that's my simplistic viewpoint), but autism isn't something you can switch on and off.


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> These people are very good at caring mums:bash:


Tell me about it especially when they know that im on a high dose of antidepressants and have set backs quite often. I was in tears for days :bash:


----------



## temerist

morning all (barr shell :Na_Na_Na_Na



Amalthea said:


> I had a cookie before bed *blush* Am off canvassing today.... Anybody want an Ann Summers party? *lol*


Ill host an ann summers party for RFUK ppl we can all have a huge get together lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> morning all (barr shell :Na_Na_Na_Na
> 
> 
> :whistling2: Please yourself:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill host an ann summers party for RFUK ppl we can all have a huge get together lol


 
Its a female only thing:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

they have male clothes, accessories and toys, ive been on the website lol its like hardcore porn for someone of my age :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Selina - I'm not surprised you cried for days. My friend Roz isn't suffering from depression and PTSD and she did when that _speech therapist_ told her she thought Daniel could be autistic!

Shell, youve changed your avatar - again!!! :bash:

Is that Dennis and Harley inside your dress, it's too small to see the detail - please post the full size photo so I can inspect properly!


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Selina - I'm not surprised you cried for days. My friend Roz isn't suffering from depression and PTSD and she did when that _speech therapist_ told her she thought Daniel could be autistic!
> 
> Shell, youve changed your avatar - again!!! :bash:
> 
> Is that Dennis and Harley inside your dress, it's too small to see the detail - please post the full size photo so I can inspect properly!


yes i second that!!!

i would like to inspect inside your dress properly too :lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> yes i second that!!!
> 
> i would like to inspect inside your dress properly too :lol2:


:bash: Naughty Ian! :bash:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> yes i second that!!!
> 
> i would like to inspect inside your dress properly too :lol2:


Lol cant we inspect u for a change?


----------



## temerist

selina20 said:


> Lol cant we inspect u for a change?


 
ermmmmmm :blush:

:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> ermmmmmm :blush:
> 
> :whistling2:


Now thats the 1st time iv ever seen you speechless


----------



## temerist

im not speechless just shy :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> im not speechless just shy :blush:
> 
> :lol2:


Pfft as if :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: If that was a dress I wouldnt be seen in it :gasp: It is one o my many dressing gowns as I love to chill out in them as well as clean the dogs yard and sort out the front of the house:whistling2ont forget that trainers go with this look too:lol2:


I look very large on this photo but its because I have 2 cats down my front :lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I:lol2:f that was a dress I wouldnt be seen it it :gasp: It is one o my many dressing gowns as I love to chill out in them as well as clean the dogs yard and sort out the front of the house:whistling2ont forget that trainers go with this look too:lol2:
> 
> 
> I look very large on this photo but its because I have 2 cats down my front :lol2:
> image



i have a pink version of that dressing gown :2thumb::2thumb: bit its a zip one not a rope one


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: If that was a dress I wouldnt be seen it it :gasp: It is one o my many dressing gowns as I love to chill out in them as well as clean the dogs yard and sort out the front of the house:whistling2ont forget that trainers go with this look too:lol2:
> 
> 
> I look very large on this photo but its because I have 2 cats down my front :lol2:
> image



you just can't bloody well help yourself can you????:bash:
You insist in putting up picture of your nekkid titties, despite knowing that I am yearning for just one of them. Poke, dig, pokety dig as the sharp barbs of enviousness go through my heart, aimed at me by you, you *cruel* and *heartless *woman.:devil:
Just tell me what you'd dearly love to have so I can go and get some, then keep shoving photos under your nose to torment you.

















:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> i have a pink version of that dressing gown :2thumb::2thumb: bit its a zip one not a rope one


 
That sounds like my daughters one, most things she owns are pink :roll:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> you just can't bloody well help yourself can you????:bash:
> You insist in putting up picture of your nekkid titties, despite knowing that I am yearning for just one of them. Poke, dig, pokety dig as the sharp barbs of enviousness go through my heart, aimed at me by you, you *cruel* and *heartless *woman.:devil:
> Just tell me what you'd dearly love to have so I can go and get some, then keep shoving photos under your nose to torment you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Its all Eileens fault, she asked to see the photo:whistling2:
I would *never* intentionally show you the pictures of *my 2 *nekkid boys, knowing that you *dont even own 1:blush:*




















:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


One day your dream will come true


----------



## Shell195

Some of you may remember that last year we had a pair of blackbirds trying to nest in the garden, well the stupid birds are back:bash:
Why would they want to nest in a garden full of cats that they can see as they wait until the cats move away before nest building. Sadly Im destroying it as fast as they build it
If you look at this photo they are building at the top of the scratch post were it meets the trellis(photo taken last summer)


----------



## Amalthea

Boys aren't allowed, I'm afraid, Ian  I got two bookings today, though 

Louis is obsessed with my fuzzy pink robe at the moment!!!


----------



## fenwoman

phew, I'm all hot and bothered and flushed with palpitations. Just sold my fish tank to an RFUK member (jesse1986) and he arrived with lots of strapping young men . All were very easy on the eye too which was a bonus.:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> im not speechless just shy :blush:
> 
> :lol2:


In your dreams!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Shell195 said:


> Its all Eileens fault, she asked to see the photo:whistling2:


Go on, blame me! Why not?? :roll:



Shell195 said:


> Some of you may remember that last year we had a pair of blackbirds trying to nest in the garden, well the stupid birds are back:bash:
> Why would they want to nest in a garden full of cats that they can see as they wait until the cats move away before nest building. Sadly Im destroying it as fast as they build it
> If you look at this photo they are building at the top of the scratch post were it meets the trellis(photo taken last summer)
> image


Birds only have teeny weeny brains in their teeny weeny heads, so maybe they haven't worked it out yet!

Selina! Now you've changed your Avatar! You are all confusing me - I look at the photo and don't know who I'm talking to! :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> In your dreams!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Go on, blame me! Why not?? :roll:
> 
> Birds only have teeny weeny brains in their teeny weeny heads, so maybe they haven't worked it out yet!
> 
> Selina! Now you've changed your Avatar! You are all confusing me - I look at the photo and don't know who I'm talking to! :crazy: :crazy:


 
Have you had a good day?


----------



## sundia

Hello everyone! 

I just gave myself another nose bleed... 

But this time we didnt have to go to A&E. i tilted my head forward to stop it going down my throat and put a freezing cold face cloth over my nose and it stopped within 5 minutes and i didnt panic  how good was i! 

Im now not enjoying the fact i need to breath out my mouth making my lips all dry but i want to give my nose time to heal before i irritate it


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Have you had a good day?


Yes, thank you. Ann and I had a lovely lunch, just sitting chatting, mainly about the Sanctuary and my disillusionment, which she'd already guessed! Then we walked Skye in the wood nearby and I came home! Very relaxing!



sundia said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just gave myself another nose bleed...
> 
> But this time we didnt have to go to A&E. i tilted my head forward to stop it going down my throat and put a freezing cold face cloth over my nose and it stopped within 5 minutes and i didnt panic  how good was i!
> 
> Im now not enjoying the fact i need to breath out my mouth making my lips all dry but i want to give my nose time to heal before i irritate it


Well done Naomi - so you listened to what you were told.

Can't they cauterise the blood vessels in your nose to stop it happening again?? Might be worth mentioning to your doc that you've had another one??


----------



## Shell195

Naomi, I agree with Eileen that you need the veins in your nose cauterising to prevent it happening.

Eileen it sounds a very pleasant day, mine was very boring. Bought a new fire for the living room,had the breaks fixed on the car and took Sophie to buy some false eyelashes:lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Well done Naomi - so you listened to what you were told.
> 
> Can't they cauterise the blood vessels in your nose to stop it happening again?? Might be worth mentioning to your doc that you've had another one??


There have been a few people that we know in my area that have had that op but all said they had regular nose bleeds for years before they would do it.

Its been nearly 2 weeks since the A&E trip so i they wont class them as being close together and plus i doubt they would do it after 2 nose bleeds and to be honest i brought this one on myself... theres a sniffly bug going around our area and i been fuddy dudding with my nose all day and it was whilst i was fuddy dudding that it started 

lots of people have regular nose bleeds i wouldnt have thought they would do the op after 2 lol


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Naomi, I agree with Eileen that you need the veins in your nose cauterising to prevent it happening.



when i went to A&E i was really freaked out and doctor said if they became regular they can do that op but they wait to see if its necessary so i doubt they would after 2


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> There have been a few people that we know in my area that have had that op but all said they had regular nose bleeds for years before they would do it.
> 
> Its been nearly 2 weeks since the A&E trip so i they wont class them as being close together and plus i doubt they would do it after 2 nose bleeds and to be honest i brought this one on myself... theres a sniffly bug going around our area and i been fuddy dudding with my nose all day and it was whilst i was fuddy dudding that it started
> 
> lots of people have regular nose bleeds i wouldnt have thought they would do the op after 2 lol


 
My youngest son gets nosebleeds for no apparant reason, I think its because hes so tall(6ft 3in at the last measurement):whistling2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> My youngets son gets nosebleeds for no apparant reason, I think its because hes so tall(6ft 3in at the last measurement):whistling2:


wow that is tall 

my mums friend said her son used to get nose bleeds that would last for hours! 

blood dont normally freak me out but the thing with blood is that 1 tiny drop on a tissue looks alot more then it really is


----------



## Amalthea

Gary gets bad nose bleeds, too. And they last for AGES!!!


----------



## ashley

Evening!

Eileen, did you get my PM yesterday? How do you want me to pay for the bracelet?

When I used to do Ann Summers parties, we were allowed male strippers but he wasn't allowed in the room when we were showing the goods or they were being passed round. Just an idea Ian, you could host an RFUK Ann Summers party, and be our buff butler! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Evening!
> 
> Eileen, did you get my PM yesterday? How do you want me to pay for the bracelet?
> 
> When I used to do Ann Summers parties, we were allowed male strippers but he wasn't allowed in the room when we were showing the goods or they were being passed round. Just an idea Ian, you could host an RFUK Ann Summers party, and be our buff butler! :lol2:


 
Evening Ashley, stop encouraging Ian you know what hes like:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

If I do a pub party with a stripper, he will help do the raffle  But they don't usually arrive til we're nearly done with the demo, anyways. I've got a party tonight... Wish me luck!!! I need to bank at least £250 this weekend! I can do it! *nods* Any of you ladies (or Ian *lol*) want any new undies (or anything else)?!? *lol* I have to reach £1000 banking this month and I'm SOOOOOO close!!!


----------



## temerist

ive done ermmm "butlering" before, see


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ive done ermmm "butlering" before, see
> 
> image


 


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww a plastic person


----------



## Amalthea

Eww... He's creepy, Ian!!


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> ive done ermmm "butlering" before, see
> 
> image


looks like the terminator :whistling2:


----------



## ashley

So Shell was right then, it is a worm :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

*runs off crying*


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> So Shell was right then, it is a worm :whistling2:


 
Hahahahahaha :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: I have just nearly choked PMSL


You have just cheered me up


----------



## ashley

temerist said:


> *runs off crying*


Aww sorry! 'Tis only because the photo makes you look androgenous or whatever the word is!



Shell195 said:


> Hahahahahaha :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: I have just nearly choked PMSL
> 
> 
> You have just cheered me up


Aww, what's up hun?

I may be off for a while, I'm going to the hotel we're having the wedding at for a drink with the inlaws, can't wait! We're going to have a spy and see if they've repaired the windows as that was one of the conditions of our deposit so fingers crossed!


----------



## temerist

ashley said:


> Aww sorry!


 
your not sorry  or you wouldnt have said it


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> your not sorry  or you wouldnt have said it


 

Awww big hugs:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been crying with laughter. The advert for Scottish train travel with the model soldiers in kilts was on and it set me off giggling, then before I knew it everything was funny which then set Sophie off. It wasnt even that funny............


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive jsut been crying with laughter


do share ^^


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> do share ^^


Ive just edited my post:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen it sounds a very pleasant day, mine was very boring. Bought a new fire for the living room,had the breaks fixed on the car and took Sophie to buy some false eyelashes:lol2:


It was! But you went out - even if was to buy eyelashes! :lol2: 


ashley said:


> Eileen, did you get my PM yesterday? How do you want me to pay for the bracelet?


Yes I did Ashley, got it read and then forgot about it! :roll: I'll pm you after I've finished this post, but you're probably out drinking by now. Where is the hotel you are getting married in - is it local to Ellon? 


Amalthea said:


> Eww... He's creepy, Ian!!


If he came to one of my parties I'd run away! :gasp:

Well it's my daughter's 35th birthday today and she loved all the stuff I bought her. Unfortunately what she loved the most was a fabulous lightweight bomber jacket I got her at the new factory shop near here - it was incredibly expensive (£5 :gasp but it's too small! I did measure the chest which was big enough, but she reckons it must have been made for someone who was a dwarf, cos it's too short and the arms are about three-quarter length on her :sad:. So that's a shame, but she liked all the other stuff and loved all the make-up, mainly M&S and another range I can't remember - again incredibly expensive (£1 :gasp so not a total disaster!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been crying with laughter. The advert for Scottish train travel with the model soldiers in kilts was on and it set me off giggling, then before I knew it everything was funny which then set Sophie off. It wasnt even that funny............


LOL i hate it when its something really not funny but it makes you giggle and ppl look at you like you are daft


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It was! But you went out - even if was to buy eyelashes! :lol2:
> Yes I did Ashley, got it read and then forgot about it! :roll: I'll pm you after I've finished this post, but you're probably out drinking by now. Where is the hotel you are getting married in - is it local to Ellon?
> If he came to one of my parties I'd run away! :gasp:
> 
> Well it's my daughter's 35th birthday today and she loved all the stuff I bought her. Unfortunately what she loved the most was a fabulous lightweight bomber jacket I got her at the new factory shop near here - it was incredibly expensive (£5 :gasp but it's too small! I did measure the chest which was big enough, but she reckons it must have been made for someone who was a dwarf, cos it's too short and the arms are about three-quarter length on her :sad:. So that's a shame, but she liked all the other stuff and loved all the make-up, mainly M&S and another range I can't remember - again incredibly expensive (£1 :gasp so not a total disaster!


 
I wish I got presents with so much thought put into them but my parents just send me money which I hate as its just not the same.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I wish I got presents with so much thought put into them but my parents just send me money which I hate as its just not the same.


I have always hated giving money and only give it as a last resort or if the need is great! I gave Iain and Shirley some sweets and money cos they're going to Orlando this year and of course the pound has dropped dramatically since they booked it last spring, so the money will come in handy.

I bought Elise quite a lot for what I spent, cos you know I'm an expert shopper! I got her a lush long black t-shirt with those long drapey, pointy sides for half price in CMD, and a cowl neck dress with the same type of hem with a big thick belt also at CMD (cost me a whole £3 that did! :gasp: 2 strappy t-shirts from Gap, some jazzy socks, a pair of lush long dangly earrings (WTF am I buying jewellery for????:lol: ), mascara, concealer, eye make up palette, nail varnish, lipstick and some lush M&S fruity shower gels and some money too, so I think I spent my money wisely. I was just gutted about the little bomber jacket, cos it was something I was totally confident that she would love as soon as I looked at it! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I have always hated giving money and only give it as a last resort or if the need is great! I gave Iain and Shirley some sweets and money cos they're going to Orlando this year and of course the pound has dropped dramatically since they booked it last spring, so the money will come in handy.
> 
> I bought Elise quite a lot for what I spent, cos you know I'm an expert shopper! I got her a lush long black t-shirt with those long drapey, pointy sides for half price in CMD, and a cowl neck dress with the same type of hem with a big thick belt also at CMD (cost me a whole £3 that did! :gasp: 2 strappy t-shirts from Gap, some jazzy socks, a pair of lush long dangly earrings (WTF am I buying jewellery for????:lol: ), mascara, concealer, eye make up palette, nail varnish, lipstick and some lush M&S fruity shower gels and some money too, so I think I spent my money wisely. I was just gutted about the little bomber jacket, cos it was something I was totally confident that she would love as soon as I looked at it! :roll:


 

What wonderful presents:no1: Im so jealous though as my mother has never done anything like this as she says she cant be bothered:bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I have always hated giving money and only give it as a last resort or if the need is great! I gave Iain and Shirley some sweets and money cos they're going to Orlando this year and of course the pound has dropped dramatically since they booked it last spring, so the money will come in handy.
> 
> I bought Elise quite a lot for what I spent, cos you know I'm an expert shopper! I got her a lush long black t-shirt with those long drapey, pointy sides for half price in CMD, and a cowl neck dress with the same type of hem with a big thick belt also at CMD (cost me a whole £3 that did! :gasp: 2 strappy t-shirts from Gap, some jazzy socks, a pair of lush long dangly earrings (WTF am I buying jewellery for????:lol: ), mascara, concealer, eye make up palette, nail varnish, lipstick and some lush M&S fruity shower gels and some money too, so I think I spent my money wisely. I was just gutted about the little bomber jacket, cos it was something I was totally confident that she would love as soon as I looked at it! :roll:


oooooh you bargain queen...teach me? :notworthy:


----------



## feorag

It's dead easy! It's called *Sales*! Assisted by *factory shops* and *retail outlets.*

I seldom ever buy anything that isn't half price (75% off is even better!) so that means I can buy twice as much for my family! I'm really looking forward to Mollie's reaction, cos she's really into designer gear and I got a her a lush Firetrap check bomber jacket (£10) and t-shirt that was £10 but I got knocked down to £8 cos it had a bit of loose stitching - both at a retail outlet shop! In fact for Mollie this year I've spent just over £41, but have got £127's worth of clothes.

BTW all that stuff for Elise cost me £25. Not including the cash I gave her obviously!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> It's dead easy! It's called *Sales*! Assisted by *factory shops* and *retail outlets.*
> 
> I seldom ever buy anything that isn't half price (75% off is even better!) so that means I can buy twice as much for my family! I'm really looking forward to Mollie's reaction, cos she's really into designer gear and I got a her a lush Firetrap check bomber jacket (£10) and t-shirt that was £10 but I got knocked down to £8 cos it had a bit of loose stitching - both at a retail outlet shop! In fact for Mollie this year I've spent just over £41, but have got £127's worth of clothes.
> 
> BTW all that stuff for Elise cost me £25. Not including the cash I gave her obviously!


awesome  im fairly good at finding cheapest things online if i want something , was most upset when zavvi beat where i had preordered my game from


----------



## ashley

I'm back! We were just going for a nosy to see if the conservatory windows had been replaced and the frames repainted as there were a couple of cracked panes of glass and the paint was tatty. Thankfully it has all been done and I can stop worrying!

Eileen, we're getting married in the Udny Arms Hotel in Newburgh so only a couple of miles away! Here's a link to the hotel, and if you hover over the wedding tab, you can click on the link to the interactive brochure Udny Arms – Luxury Hotels in Aberdeen, UK – Wireless Internet Access for Business Meetings

We were talking about table names, and we want something Scottish so were going to go for either:
1. Whisky - have the label on the name card or a bottle of that whisky on the table
2. Lochs - Have the name of the loch on one side then a photo with a little bit of info on the other side
3. Castles - as lochs
4. Mountains - as above
5. Rabbie Burns poems - the title of the poem then print out the actual poem on the other side

What do you all think?


----------



## ashley

I am sorry Ian, but you must admit, the butler doesn't have much 'down there' :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just taken photos of Dennis and Harley in our bedroom:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just taken photos of Dennis and Harley in our bedroom:flrt:


WOO :flrt:


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> I'm back! We were just going for a nosy to see if the conservatory windows had been replaced and the frames repainted as there were a couple of cracked panes of glass and the paint was tatty. Thankfully it has all been done and I can stop worrying!
> 
> Eileen, we're getting married in the Udny Arms Hotel in Newburgh so only a couple of miles away! Here's a link to the hotel, and if you hover over the wedding tab, you can click on the link to the interactive brochure Udny Arms – Luxury Hotels in Aberdeen, UK – Wireless Internet Access for Business Meetings
> 
> We were talking about table names, and we want something Scottish so were going to go for either:
> 1. Whisky - have the label on the name card or a bottle of that whisky on the table
> 2. Lochs - Have the name of the loch on one side then a photo with a little bit of info on the other side
> 3. Castles - as lochs
> 4. Mountains - as above
> 5. Rabbie Burns poems - the title of the poem then print out the actual poem on the other side
> 
> What do you all think?


If it was me I'd go for castles, cos I have a thing about castles and I'd pick romantic looking ones like Craigievar or romantic sounding ones like Kisimul on the Isle of Barra, or local ones, cos there's plenty of them in your area and there are loads of lush castles in Scotland.

Failing that I have the same thing about mountains. In fact I've called some of my kittens after castles and mountains in Scotland.

If you put a bottle of whisky on the table it'll be drunk before you sit down to eat :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If it was me I'd go for castles, cos I have a thing about castles and I'd pick romantic looking ones like Craigievar or romantic sounding ones like Kisimul on the Isle of Barra, or local ones, cos there's plenty of them in your area and there are loads of lush castles in Scotland.
> 
> Failing that I have the same thing about mountains. In fact I've called some of my kittens after castles and mountains in Scotland.
> 
> *If you put a bottle of whisky on the table it'll be drunk before you sit down to eat* :lol2:


 
I thought this would happen too:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

last wedding i went to , i was the only one on the table who wanted the white wine so i got pretty much the whole bottle to myself ( my mum had a spritzer cos she was on antibiotics at the time i think but she gave me half of it haha,plus i had her champagne too ^^ )


----------



## Shell195

Nekkid titties anyone (especially ami j and Fenwoman) My 2 Nekkid boys


----------



## Amalthea

Had a wonderful party tonight!!  Lovely bunch of girls, and £360 in sales!!!  And had a bit to drink *hiccup* And over £40 on the raffle!!  Dead pleased with tonight, since it wasn't even my party... But the girls said that they'd had a few and I was the best and they loved the games I did with them  AND it pushed me over my BIG target for this month and I have one more party to go (tomorrow's sounds like it should be good, too)  Gonna go out for some nibbles and maybe some more to drink *hiccup hiccup*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Had a wonderful party tonight!!  Lovely bunch of girls, and £360 in sales!!!  And had a bit to drink *hiccup* And over £40 on the raffle!!  Dead pleased with tonight, since it wasn't even my party... But the girls said that they'd had a few and I was the best and they loved the games I did with them  AND it pushed me over my BIG target for this month and I have one more party to go (tomorrow's sounds like it should be good, too)  Gonna go out for some nibbles and maybe some more to drink *hiccup hiccup*


 

:lol2: Jen , Im glad you had a good night and *Well Done:no1:*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Had a wonderful party tonight!!  Lovely bunch of girls, and £360 in sales!!!  And had a bit to drink *hiccup* And over £40 on the raffle!!  Dead pleased with tonight, since it wasn't even my party... But the girls said that they'd had a few and I was the best and they loved the games I did with them  AND it pushed me over my BIG target for this month and I have one more party to go (tomorrow's sounds like it should be good, too)  Gonna go out for some nibbles and maybe some more to drink *hiccup hiccup*


oooh well done  and you had fun too


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> If it was me I'd go for castles, cos I have a thing about castles and I'd pick romantic looking ones like Craigievar or romantic sounding ones like Kisimul on the Isle of Barra, or local ones, cos there's plenty of them in your area and there are loads of lush castles in Scotland.
> 
> Failing that I have the same thing about mountains. In fact I've called some of my kittens after castles and mountains in Scotland.
> 
> If you put a bottle of whisky on the table it'll be drunk before you sit down to eat :lol2:


Yeah, we did think that about the whisky but to be honest, I liked the idea of giving them a 'taste of Scotland' because all of Stuarts' relatives are English and my dads family live in England too. I'm swaying towards lochs, the area I have lived in for the last 12 years, all the streets are named after lochs, and it would be funny listening to the pronounciation of some of them :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx!!! *grins* I love my job *nods*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Fanx!!! *grins* I love my job *nods*


 
Not many jobs give such* satisfaction*:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Indeed they don't  Ann Summers pride themselves on it


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Indeed they don't  Ann Summers pride themselves on it


:lol2:
id be too shy to go to an ann summers party lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> id be too shy to go to an ann summers party lol


 
Really ?? I have been to a few but dont think I could do what Jen does:blush:
You really should go to one, they are good fun and there is nothing to be shy about


----------



## feorag

Well done Jen? That's sounds like a very good party - great sales!


ashley said:


> Yeah, we did think that about the whisky but to be honest, I liked the idea of giving them a 'taste of Scotland' because all of Stuarts' relatives are English and my dads family live in England too. I'm swaying towards lochs, the area I have lived in for the last 12 years, all the streets are named after lochs, and it would be funny listening to the pronounciation of some of them :lol2:


I missed the lochs bit, but you'd give them a taste of Scotland if you did castles with a photograph and a brief history, or Scottish mountains, cos there ain't that many mountains in England at all! Loads of lakes, cos a lake is a loch is a lake.

Also Scottish castles tend (like Craigievar and Crathes) to be built more like towers than the spread out castles they'd see in England. That was the first thing I noticed when I went up to Aberdeen, compared to castles I'd visited here in England.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Really ?? I have been to a few but dont think I could do what Jen does:blush:
> You really should go to one, they are good fun and there is nothing to be shy about


im not prudish(i kno some of my old mates thought so lol) i just get embarrased easy XD im fairly private too so couldnt be like oh i bought this...
i remember a friend was telling me something she has bought and i was like um yeah thats nice :blush:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Bloody hell Ashley that was quick and you've paid me too much!! :bash:

I told you I only add a small amount to whatever I make, cos I enjoy making things and am happy to get my money back to buy more stuff to make more!!


----------



## ashley

Eileen, I've PM'd you :2thumb:

I may go for local castles, we have loads nearby! A few are in ruins such as Ellon Castle, and Slains Castle (my favourite!) but there are so many which aren't, like Tolquhon, Fyvie, Drum etc.

I have a pooch and a purry squished next to me on the sofa, 'tis quite cosy!


----------



## ashley

Looks like I'm too slow, you had already PM'd me back! I know it was a little extra but I appreciate you making it for me, and especially because you had to go and order the bridesmaids beads specially! And to answer your question, don't go out of your way to post it as there is still 5 months so anytime is fine with me


----------



## ami_j

what sort of jewelrys do you do feorag?


----------



## ashley

ami_j said:


> what sort of jewelrys do you do feorag?


Here's one of the threads http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...656-more-jewellery-snake-lizard-tortoise.html

I left some feedback for you Eileen :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> Here's one of the threads http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...656-more-jewellery-snake-lizard-tortoise.html
> 
> I left some feedback for you Eileen :2thumb:


thanks


----------



## feorag

I make all sorts really. This is the charm bracelet I've just made for Ashley's young bridesmaid.










These are some of my bracelets (there are a few more further down the thread) http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...656-more-jewellery-snake-lizard-tortoise.html and these earrings http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7807-handmaid-animal-jewellery-owls-cats.html

And I make non-animal 'normal' stuff like this


----------



## ashley

ami_j said:


> thanks


No problem : victory: They are so pretty aren't they!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I make all sorts really. This is the charm bracelet I've just made for Ashley's young bridesmaid.
> 
> image
> 
> These are some of my bracelets (there are a few more further down the thread) http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...656-more-jewellery-snake-lizard-tortoise.html and these earrings http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7807-handmaid-animal-jewellery-owls-cats.html
> 
> And I make non-animal 'normal' stuff like this
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


its beautiful  i love the haematite stuff, the stars especially. 
is it or can it be make with silver hun?


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> I may go for local castles, we have loads nearby! A few are in ruins such as Ellon Castle, and Slains Castle (my favourite!) but there are so many which aren't, like Tolquhon, Fyvie, Drum etc.


Ooh, don't forget Dunottar - that's my fav ever ruined castle I just love the whole setting!



ashley said:


> Here's one of the threads http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...656-more-jewellery-snake-lizard-tortoise.html
> 
> I left some feedback for you Eileen :2thumb:


Got it and returned it - thanks again! :2thumb: 


ami_j said:


> its beautiful  i love the haematite stuff, the stars especially. is it or can it be make with silver hun?


It's just costume jewellery made with silver plate, but I can buy sterling silver findings to make things in silver, but wouldn't go to that expense until I had a definite order.


----------



## ashley

I'm watching animal planet, someone had over 120 bengals! They all got seized and the owner got 6 back I think it was. When they spayed and neutered the adults, they cut the tip off the top of their left ear (with scissors! :gasp so they could see which ones had been operated on as they were classed as feral. Poor kitties :bash:

Well, I think I'm off to bed soon, I'm so tired!

Night!

EDIT: If I can get to sleep for the neighbours idiot boyfriend, nearly midnight and he's banging the wall, slamming doors, slamming his car door etc. I'm sick of him, he parks across my drive so I can't get in, I'm not allowed to get anything out of my car and the dog isn't allowed outside if he is :bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ooh, don't forget Dunottar - that's my fav ever ruined castle I just love the whole setting!
> 
> Got it and returned it - thanks again! :2thumb:
> It's just costume jewellery made with silver plate, but I can buy sterling silver findings to make things in silver, but wouldn't go to that expense until I had a definite order.


no thats totally fair..something to bare in mind , i have a picky mother plus i love those stars


ashley said:


> I'm watching animal planet, someone had over 120 bengals! They all got seized and the owner got 6 back I think it was. When they spayed and neutered the adults, they cut the tip off the top of their left ear (with scissors! :gasp so they could see which ones had been operated on as they were classed as feral. Poor kitties :bash:
> 
> Well, I think I'm off to bed soon, I'm so tired!
> 
> Night!


night


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> I'm watching animal planet, someone had over 120 bengals! They all got seized and the owner got 6 back I think it was. When they spayed and neutered the adults, they cut the tip off the top of their left ear (with scissors! :gasp so they could see which ones had been operated on as they were classed as feral. Poor kitties :bash:
> 
> Well, I think I'm off to bed soon, I'm so tired!
> 
> Night!


 
Ive seen that program before, they put the cats in a wildlife sanctuary:lol2: Silly people as the owner of the sanctuary was going to rehome the friendly ones. I know Bengals are specialist cats but not as specialist as they made them out to be.

Why do people feel the need to make posts like the one on here







How do you keep cats away? 

Night Ashley x


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> I'm watching animal planet, someone had over 120 bengals! They all got seized and the owner got 6 back I think it was. When they spayed and neutered the adults, they cut the tip off the top of their left ear (with scissors! :gasp so they could see which ones had been operated on as they were classed as feral. Poor kitties :bash:
> 
> Well, I think I'm off to bed soon, I'm so tired!
> 
> Night!
> 
> EDIT: If I can get to sleep for the neighbours idiot boyfriend, nearly midnight and he's banging the wall, slamming doors, slamming his car door etc. I'm sick of him, he parks across my drive so I can't get in, I'm not allowed to get anything out of my car and the dog isn't allowed outside if he is :bash:


I was going to say that sounds like a nightmare, but by the time I'd multi-quoted you added your second paragraph and I thought that sounds like too nightmares! :gasp:

Goodnight Ashley - if you get to sleep! :roll: 


ami_j said:


> no thats totally fair..something to bare in mind , i have a picky mother plus i love those stars


By all means. I have a jewellery supplier where I'm sure i can buy small amounts of sterling silver, to make odd things. I don't think I have any more hematite stars that size, but I have loads of slightly smaller ones if you are interested. 


Shell195 said:


> Why do people feel the need to make posts like the one on here image How do you keep cats away?


Wish I knew Shell, cos it just ssipes me off when I read them!!

Ooh I'm having another toddy! Barry's just brought me one and it's lush!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I was going to say that sounds like a nightmare, but by the time I'd multi-quoted you added your second paragraph and I thought that sounds like too nightmares! :gasp:
> 
> Goodnight Ashley - if you get to sleep! :roll:
> By all means. I have a jewellery supplier where I'm sure i can buy small amounts of sterling silver, to make odd things. I don't think I have any more hematite stars that size, but I have loads of slightly smaller ones if you are interested.
> Wish I knew Shell, cos it just ssipes me off when I read them!!
> 
> *Ooh I'm having another toddy! Barry's just brought me one and it's lush!!* :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


 
Hes spoiling you again:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I was going to say that sounds like a nightmare, but by the time I'd multi-quoted you added your second paragraph and I thought that sounds like too nightmares! :gasp:
> 
> Goodnight Ashley - if you get to sleep! :roll:
> By all means. I have a jewellery supplier where I'm sure i can buy small amounts of sterling silver, to make odd things. I don't think I have any more hematite stars that size, but I have loads of slightly smaller ones if you are interested.
> Wish I knew Shell, cos it just ssipes me off when I read them!!
> 
> Ooh I'm having another toddy! Barry's just brought me one and it's lush!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


smaller ones would be fun , i reckon they would make nice earrings. i owe my mum a crimbo pressie , as the ring i bought her had to go back due to the enamel wearing off so she might give me some ideas..shes a nightmare to buy for though lol the most picky person ive ever met


----------



## feorag

I'm pretty certain she wouldn't want a spider one, but these are the small hematite stars with a spider on the end.

I could make up something similar with, say, a normal round hematite bead at the bottom, or just all stars, although they are so small that might look odd?


----------



## Amalthea

I used to be really shy about doing the parties, but not so much anymore... But I am not NEARLY as outspoken as some of the other party planners. I am pretty mellow and easy to talk to, though 

It was funny as fook in Bolton tonight! Some VERY drunk girls were dancing "sexy" and were basically the free entertainment for everybody else.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Some VERY drunk girls were dancing "sexy" and were basically the free entertainment for everybody else.


You can see that every Friday night in the Bigg Market in Newcastle! :lol2:

Morning everyone - it's quite late and nobody's been on yet :gasp: Not very often I'm first!!

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON

can anyone pm me with and cats places in rugby or warwickshire who will take my 3 male cats all are neutured and very friendly i dont want to rehome them but i must can any one advise of where they can go or if someone would like to take on one or more of my boys


----------



## Amalthea

You seem to rehome a lot of animals, Melinda.... Maybe you need to stop getting new ones afterward.

Eileen, it was so funny. I thoroughly enjoyed myself *lol*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, it was so funny. I thoroughly enjoyed myself *lol*


Were they all half naked like in Newcastle??

You are aware that the Bigg Market in Newcastle has a nationwide reputation for half clothed/semi naked women walking around without coats even in sub-zero temperatures??


----------



## Amalthea

Yup *nods* One of them actually stripped down to her undies... But I think she was just making fun of the main "sexy" one.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: It must be spreading! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

The main "sexy" one was like watching a car crash... Just couldn't look away... But I think she thought that since everybody was watching she was HOT!


----------



## Esarosa

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> can anyone pm me with and cats places in rugby or warwickshire who will take my 3 male cats all are neutured and very friendly i dont want to rehome them but i must can any one advise of where they can go or if someone would like to take on one or more of my boys



Maybe try Rugby Cats Protection: 01788 570010

Alternatively google/bing cat rescues in rugby/warwickshire. Or when you phone CPL if they can't help you, ask if they know of any other cat rescues in the area. I know if our branch can't take in cats our area co-ordinator talks to other rescues like the cat orphanage etc to try and get help that way.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON

sorry my son who has been ill since birth is suffering really bad so keep your ignorant comments to yourself!



Amalthea said:


> You seem to rehome a lot of animals, Melinda.... Maybe you need to stop getting new ones afterward.
> 
> Eileen, it was so funny. I thoroughly enjoyed myself *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Lets not start any fights in here please.

Also if you're worried about catteries/kennels and what not I think Rugby is like the teeside branch in that we work with fosterers rather than catteries as such. Though one of our fosterers has a huge cattery in her back garden so she could help more cats. She's a machine, but utterly brilliant.


----------



## Shell195

Melinda, as was said previously google/bing cat rescues in your area. Rescues are full to overflowing at the minute and a lot have even closed their waiting lists as they have run out of room and money. Give all the ones in your area a ring and see if you can get them on any open waiting lists


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The main "sexy" one was like watching a car crash... Just couldn't look away... But I think she thought that since everybody was watching she was HOT!


:lol2: If only she knew how embarrassing she really was. When I went to the ladies night there was a very drunk girl who seemed to think she was the strippers personal dancer but she nearly got thrown out when she decided to take off her clothes too :roll:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

took spaghetti to the vet today cos hes lost a little weight, vet said he can feel his liver pokin out from his ribs which he shouldnt be able to, meanin its enlarged  theyve done tests so now ive got an agonisin wait til monday or tuesday to find out whats the matter

im so worried


----------



## Amalthea

I am not being ignorant, Melinda.... You do go through a lot of animals... So maybe just concentrate on your son for a while until you know he's better, then think about getting some pets  I hope he starts to get on the mend soon (I don't know what's wrong with him, but I only wish the best for both of you).

Shell, I don't understand how that girl's friends (and I don't think they were anywhere near 18) could allow her to make such a fool of herself. I would NEVER do that... If I was out with friends and somebody started to get too silly, I would make sure to real them in. You can drink without regretting it in the morning.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> took spaghetti to the vet today cos hes lost a little weight, vet said he can feel his liver pokin out from his ribs which he shouldnt be able to, meanin its enlarged  theyve done tests so now ive got an agonisin wait til monday or tuesday to find out whats the matter
> 
> im so worried


 
Poor Spaghetti and poor you  (((BIG HUGS))) Fingers crossed its something that can be sorted with simple medication. Many, many years ago I had a Siamese that lost weight and started sicking up black stuff, it turned out he had an enlarged liver but with 6 weeks of medication he recovered and lived until he was 16 (I cant remember what medication it was though :blush Livers are very good at repairing themselves after a problem


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> The main "sexy" one was like watching a car crash... Just couldn't look away... But I think she thought that since everybody was watching she was HOT!


*Sigh* that's what drink does to you!



MELINDAGIBSON said:


> sorry my son who has been ill since birth is suffering really bad so keep your ignorant comments to yourself!


Melinda I don't want to start a mug slinging match on this thread, as we try to remain non-political on here, but that wasn't an ignorant comment and there's no need to be rude. 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> took spaghetti to the vet today cos hes lost a little weight, vet said he can feel his liver pokin out from his ribs which he shouldnt be able to, meanin its enlarged  theyve done tests so now ive got an agonisin wait til monday or tuesday to find out whats the matter
> 
> im so worried


Oh Cat! It does sound a bit alarming - I hope he's OK and you're going to have a long weekend.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Spaggy  I'm sure he'll get better with a bit of TLC {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Melinda I don't want to start a mug slinging match on this thread, as we try to remain non-political on here, but that wasn't an ignorant comment and there's no need to be rude.
> 
> 
> I wanted to say that but didnt know how to put it politely


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> sorry my son who has been ill since birth is suffering really bad so keep your ignorant comments to yourself!


whats your son being ill got to do with you gettin animals and constantly rehomin them?



Amalthea said:


> I am not being ignorant, Melinda.... You do go through a lot of animals... So maybe just concentrate on your son for a while until you know he's better, then think about getting some pets  I hope he starts to get on the mend soon (I don't know what's wrong with him, but I only wish the best for both of you).
> 
> .


 
couldnt agree more


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON

my son is 2 he has allergies to milk food protiens and the cats have now started him of with astmha and he is allerrgic to them 

he is very behind and has severe sleep apnea he wakes 15-20 times a night through stopping breathing and because of this he can not have allergy treatments as the contain a mild sedative which potentually kill my son as he may not wake up at all 

so yes i do have a genuine reason for rehoming my cats 

1 i rescued of the streets 1 i hand reared and the other i have had for 3 years 

so i think what was said about me was rude as you jumped on my case without knowing the full story 
when i comes to putting my son at risk and my cats im sorry the cats will have to go


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

melinda, no one is sayin you arent doin the right thing puttin your son first, the thing is though you get rid of an animal for one reason, only to get another not long after, thats what people are disagreein with. i personally think you shouldnt get any more animals while your son is under your roof as it isnt fair to them or your son. i think jens advice was sound and not rude at all


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON

i know i know i have never had a problem with my cats but i have with dogs i wish all my cats could go together they have a large scratch post litter locker bowls etc i love my cats and george sleeps with me every night i spent ages getting nelson well and weeks and weeks handrearing george nelson belongs to my daughter i havent even told her he has to go but unless i kick em out and never let em in i cant keep em and they all love cuddles


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'm pretty certain she wouldn't want a spider one, but these are the small hematite stars with a spider on the end.
> 
> I could make up something similar with, say, a normal round hematite bead at the bottom, or just all stars, although they are so small that might look odd?
> 
> image


i will edit it and show her...shes so scared of spiders i cant even say the word in front of her lol



Amalthea said:


> I used to be really shy about doing the parties, but not so much anymore... But I am not NEARLY as outspoken as some of the other party planners. I am pretty mellow and easy to talk to, though
> 
> It was funny as fook in Bolton tonight! Some VERY drunk girls were dancing "sexy" and were basically the free entertainment for everybody else.


lol i saw on facebook i bet that was well funny


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> took spaghetti to the vet today cos hes lost a little weight, vet said he can feel his liver pokin out from his ribs which he shouldnt be able to, meanin its enlarged  theyve done tests so now ive got an agonisin wait til monday or tuesday to find out whats the matter
> 
> im so worried


hugs and vibes for spaghetti


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i will edit it and show her...shes so scared of spiders i cant even say the word in front of her lol


I can mock you up a pair without spiders, just with beads on to show her if you want?


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Nekkid titties anyone (especially ami j and Fenwoman) My 2 Nekkid boys


I'm not even going to look. I've gone off 'em now. I think I'll get myself a manky goon instead.:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> Were they all half naked like in Newcastle??
> 
> You are aware that the Bigg Market in Newcastle has a nationwide reputation for half clothed/semi naked women walking around without coats even in sub-zero temperatures??


 I've seen them on telly programmes. They are 'all fur coat and no knickers' but without the fur coat.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> i know i know i have never had a problem with my cats but i have with dogs i wish all my cats could go together they have a large scratch post litter locker bowls etc i love my cats and george sleeps with me every night i spent ages getting nelson well and weeks and weeks handrearing george nelson belongs to my daughter i havent even told her he has to go but unless i kick em out and never let em in i cant keep em and they all love cuddles


i know i know, well dont get any more then now you know hes got an allergy to them. cos you know you will only get moaned at <and rightly so> if you come on here in a months time annoucin youve got another cat. Why do you think im not havin a child? theyre a pain in the arse and they would get in the way of my animals :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you know as well as spag not bein well i lost a rabbit kit over night and had to have 3 multies put to sleep at the vet today. i really hated makin the decision to end their lives but it was for the best. they were very old and covered in ulcerated tumours, poor babies


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you know as well as spag not bein well i lost a rabbit kit over night and had to have 3 multies put to sleep at the vet today. i really hated makin the decision to end their lives but it was for the best. they were very old and covered in ulcerated tumours, poor babies


Sorry to hear that as well Cat! :sad:

It's never an easy decision to make, but it's one we have to make if we really love our animals and don't want to see them suffer! :grouphug:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON

rugby cats protection have just rung back as i left message with them this morning they are going to try help me asap i have just sent pics of george and rondi just got to wait for nelson to come in


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you know as well as spag not bein well i lost a rabbit kit over night and had to have 3 multies put to sleep at the vet today. i really hated makin the decision to end their lives but it was for the best. they were very old and covered in ulcerated tumours, poor babies


aw sorry to hear that x


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I'm not even going to look. I've gone off 'em now. I think I'll get myself a *manky goon instead*.:whistling2:


 
You mean like my boy Elmo:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Nah! You divint want one of them manky critters - get yersel a real cat!

Get yersel a Mali!!! Yi canna beat thim!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear that as well Cat! :sad:
> 
> It's never an easy decision to make, but it's one we have to make if we really love our animals and don't want to see them suffer! :grouphug:


vet only charged me £13 for all 3 to be euthanised. i said i would rather him put them to sleep there than them get worse when the vet isnt open and me havin to knock them


----------



## boapugh

my new cat bella


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> vet only charged me £13 for all 3 to be euthanised. i said i would rather him put them to sleep there than them get worse when the vet isnt open and me havin to knock them


 
I could never kill anything myself, my lot have always gone to the vets. Did the vet give you any clue about Spaggys illness?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I could never kill anything myself, my lot have always gone to the vets. Did the vet give you any clue about Spaggys illness?


 
ive culled things before, rodents mainly, but it was more painful to watch them suffer, i think you probably could shell if it was there in front of you suffering. i had to neck a 5 week old rabbit, it broke my heart but i could see in her eyes she was hurting and just wantin to go 

vet said it could be many things with spag and didnt want to worry me by suggestin anything, cos he knows im a worry wart. he knows ditta is the practical one and im the emotional divverin wreck. i was in tears as soon as he said he had an enlarged kidney


----------



## Shell195

boapugh said:


> my new cat bella
> 
> image]image[/URL]


 
Awwww shes gorgeous:flrteven if looks could kill:lol2 Is she a **** or a Wegie?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

heres a picture of the two ginger bums 

ninjaaaaaa


Spagal McBagel


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous kitty!!!!!

Just came home from doing a bit of shopping the bloody mutt (can ya tell I'm not a happy Mommy?!?) has torn one of our duvets to shreds!!! I think I would have skinned him alive if it had been the feather duvet...... All cuz we took the sheets off to wash before leaving the house.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gorgeous kitty!!!!!
> 
> Just came home from doing a bit of shopping the bloody mutt (can ya tell I'm not a happy Mommy?!?) has torn one of our duvets to shreds!!! I think I would have skinned him alive if it had been the feather duvet...... All cuz we took the sheets off to wash before leaving the house.


 


Oooops, bad dog :bash:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> heres a picture of the two ginger bums
> 
> ninjaaaaaa
> [URL="http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs436.ash1/24101_10150145904120077_836100076_11625069_3738262_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Spagal McBagel
> [URL="http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs436.ash1/24101_10150145904140077_836100076_11625070_2927580_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 

Awwwwww cute kitties:flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> You mean like my boy Elmo:whistling2:
> 
> image


 Oh no, a much better one than that.:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

and I'd just like to say that I am famished. My tummy is rumbling away like mad cos I forgot to have any lunch today so have had 2 bits of toast and preserve this morning and that's it.
I'm just waiting for the stove to get heated up so's I can reheat some of the pork passanda I made yesterday with the remains of the boiled rice as a nan bread.Yumminy yum.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I can mock you up a pair without spiders, just with beads on to show her if you want?


that would be great its just to give her an idea , i want to get her something special  worries me how afraid she is, she says it gives her like an electric shock 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you know as well as spag not bein well i lost a rabbit kit over night and had to have 3 multies put to sleep at the vet today. i really hated makin the decision to end their lives but it was for the best. they were very old and covered in ulcerated tumours, poor babies


awwww rip multies and baby bunny 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive culled things before, rodents mainly, but it was more painful to watch them suffer, i think you probably could shell if it was there in front of you suffering. i had to neck a 5 week old rabbit, it broke my heart but i could see in her eyes she was hurting and just wantin to go
> 
> vet said it could be many things with spag and didnt want to worry me by suggestin anything, cos he knows im a worry wart. he knows ditta is the practical one and im the emotional divverin wreck. i was in tears as soon as he said he had an enlarged kidney


*huggggg*


----------



## temerist

evening wenches


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening wenches


 
Its been very quiet on here today without you:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Its been very quiet on here today without you:lol2:


im sorry babe i been a busy boy :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im sorry babe i been a busy boy :lol2:


 
:lol2: @ you getting all Macho
What have you been up to then?


----------



## temerist

been to manchester :lol2: picked up a bait dog


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> been to manchester :lol2: picked up a bait dog


 
Okaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy, I will ask again, what have you been up to today:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

picked up a dog today, bred by tw:censor:ts who wanted a big mean and aggressive dog, sadly for this fella the only thing he is is big, so instead of using him a fighter or whatever else they had planned for him they used him to "warm up" other dogs


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> picked up a dog today, bred by tw:censor:ts who wanted a big mean and aggressive dog, sadly for this fella the only thing he is is big, so instead of using him a fighter or whatever else they had planned for him they used him to "warm up" other dogs


:gasp: So you were telling the truth, poor dog. People like that make me sick:censor::devil::censor::devil:. You are my hero:notworthy:


----------



## temerist

the poor dog cowers whenever it sees another dog, got him out the car and was walking down to the kennels and hasani one of my boerboels was in the run and the dog just stood shaking and wet itself


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ian, you coulda popped in for a brew while you were up our way!!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> the poor dog cowers whenever it sees another dog, got him out the car and was walking down to the kennels and hasani one of my boerboels was in the run and the dog just stood shaking and wet itself


 
That poor dog, I hope he recovers from his trauma:bash:


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ian, you coulda popped in for a brew while you were up our way!!


wish id known lol

will be up that way in a few weeks if the offer is still available :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> picked up a dog today, bred by tw:censor:ts who wanted a big mean and aggressive dog, sadly for this fella the only thing he is is big, so instead of using him a fighter or whatever else they had planned for him they used him to "warm up" other dogs


lucky doggy getting rescued 
what asses :censor:


----------



## temerist

sadly the poor fella needs a new name, he is so loving, im so taken with him already lol he doesnt really like it in the run, its enclosed and he can smell other dogs so i think it scares him


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> sadly the poor fella needs a new name, he is so loving, im so taken with him already lol he doesnt really like it in the run, its enclosed and he can smell other dogs so i think it scares him
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Is he a DDB ? I think you should call him Sunny or Hero
What a poor boy, looks like he has a skin condition, maybe mange ?
Well done for helping him out:notworthy:


----------



## temerist

apparently he is ddb x am bulldog x staff but i think he looks just like a ddb. ive got him into the vets on monday, i dont think its a real REAL emergency to get him in before then, see how he is tomorrow, deffinatly some kind of skin complaint. pictures havent picked them up but he has horrendous scares aswell


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> wish id known lol
> 
> will be up that way in a few weeks if the offer is still available :lol2:


 
certainly will be! just let us know before hand :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

do i get a snuggle with the skunk? :lol2:

well maybe just pat it on the head or something :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> do i get a snuggle with the skunk? :lol2:
> 
> well maybe just pat it on the head or something :lol2:


you can snuggle all 3 if you like!!!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON

he is gorgeous looks exactly like my neighbours dog huge and soft


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> sadly the poor fella needs a new name, he is so loving, im so taken with him already lol he doesnt really like it in the run, its enclosed and he can smell other dogs so i think it scares him
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


he looks like a napoleon 
awww he needs lotsa cuddles poor lad i bet his damage is worse inside too


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you can snuggle all 3 if you like!!!


you have 3?? or were you just including yourself and ditta :lol2:

dont know about holding it but i might touch it or something :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> you have 3?? or were you just including yourself and ditta :lol2:
> 
> dont know about holding it but i might touch it or something :lol2:


 
yeah we have 3 skunks hun x


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> you have 3?? or were you just including yourself and ditta :lol2:
> 
> dont know about holding it but i might touch it or something :lol2:


 
:lol2: They have 3 Skunks, Chester,Mojo and Dice:flrt:You so have to have skunky cuddles:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

i want skunky cuddles...i met a skunk once but she was too poorly for cuddles


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> apparently he is ddb x am bulldog x staff but i think he looks just like a ddb. ive got him into the vets on monday, i dont think its a real REAL emergency to get him in before then, see how he is tomorrow, deffinatly some kind of skin complaint. pictures havent picked them up but he has horrendous scares aswell


 
I agree, leave him to settle at yours and take him to the vets next week. He looks so sad


----------



## Amalthea

Oh my god... Poor dog!! You are a Hero, Ian!!! (I capitalized it on purpose)

You can come visit here, too, if ya wanna be jumped on by a manic puppy  Ditta has been bounced on by Diesel *lol*

Just got back from another great party!!


----------



## freekygeeky

just a quick hello!
its been 9 days now since we put the cats on the medication.
Simba and Zingi have changed alot already. it apparently takes 10 - 15 days to work.

Simba does still bite, but only when provoked (ie touching his belly or whilst playing) he will choose to now follow you around and sit on your lap, which is so very not like him. He seeks attention from us humans now, he will rub on you and meow at you, two things he has never done before.

Zingi doesnt just hide and sleep all day. He wonders around the house and lets others stroke him, and isnt affraid of loud noises... which is a massssssive improvment for him too.

Im ever so pleased with the tablets. And i would definatly use them again/recommend them!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> just a quick hello!
> its been 9 days now since we put the cats on the medication.
> Simba and Zingi have changed alot already. it apparently takes 10 - 15 days to work.
> 
> Simba does still bite, but only when provoked (ie touching his belly or whilst playing) he will choose to now follow you around and sit on your lap, which is so very not like him. He seeks attention from us humans now, he will rub on you and meow at you, two things he has never done before.
> 
> Zingi doesnt just hide and sleep all day. He wonders around the house and lets others stroke him, and isnt affraid of loud noises... which is a massssssive improvment for him too.
> 
> Im ever so pleased with the tablets. And i would definatly use them again/recommend them!


 
Excellent news Gina:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh my god... Poor dog!! You are a Hero, Ian!!! (I capitalized it on purpose)
> 
> You can come visit here, too, if ya wanna be jumped on by a manic puppy  Ditta has been bounced on by Diesel *lol*
> 
> *Just got back from another great party!!*


 
Im glad it turned out well:no1:


----------



## ashley

Evening! Just thought I'd catch up quickly before I went to bed, took me ages to read through all the previous posts!

Ian, I can't believe the state of that poor dog! And his poor face, his eyes are so sad and haunted. I don't know what is wrong with people, it's like they have no compassion and seem to forget that animals are living beings, and feel pain and hurt and fear :bash:

Eileen, we decided to go for castles for the tables. We have, Tolquohon, Slains, Drum, Fyvie and Fettercairn (I think it's Fettercairn!) so Jim has printed out a photo of the castle with the name, then on the back, it has a breif history and some facts. They're different from the usual printed name, but hopefully it will help people start talking!

Well, Stuart's home on Monday so that will be my peace shattered! Saying that though, I'm going offshore on Wednesday so will only see him for two evenings before I go! I may not get on here tomorrow and will probably be quite quiet over the next week with being offshore so don't have too many pages for me to catch up on!


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> picked up a dog today, bred by tw:censor:ts who wanted a big mean and aggressive dog, sadly for this fella the only thing he is is big, so instead of using him a fighter or whatever else they had planned for him they used him to "warm up" other dogs


B*stards!!! :bash: Poor bloody dog, no wonder he's terrified of other dogs and he looks in such a state! I'm sure you'll turn him around, but he might never lose his fear of other dogs.



ashley said:


> Evening! Just thought I'd catch up quickly before I went to bed, took me ages to read through all the previous posts!
> 
> Ian, I can't believe the state of that poor dog! And his poor face, his eyes are so sad and haunted. I don't know what is wrong with people, it's like they have no compassion and seem to forget that animals are living beings, and feel pain and hurt and fear :bash:
> 
> Eileen, we decided to go for castles for the tables. We have, Tolquohon, Slains, Drum, Fyvie and Fettercairn (I think it's Fettercairn!) so Jim has printed out a photo of the castle with the name, then on the back, it has a breif history and some facts. They're different from the usual printed name, but hopefully it will help people start talking!
> 
> Well, Stuart's home on Monday so that will be my peace shattered! Saying that though, I'm going offshore on Wednesday so will only see him for two evenings before I go! I may not get on here tomorrow and will probably be quite quiet over the next week with being offshore so don't have too many pages for me to catch up on!


It's just taken me ages to read through it all too Ashley.

I think you mean Fettereso, not Fettercairn?? My friend who died in January lived there for years. No Craigievar??? :sad: I think it's a beautiful castle, very romatic and fairy tale-ish!


----------



## ami_j

i want to live in a castle


----------



## ashley

I'm confused now, we do have Craigievar as it was one of the first ones we done. We have 5 altogether, and we have been through so many names and photos today I can't remember which ones we have!

I remember now, we ditched the one beginning with F (I think it was a palace but is in ruins) and chose Drum instead :lol2:

My neighbours car alarm is going off, it's been 5 minutes now. It's one of those really annoying ones that changes the tone every 5 seconds so sounds like an ambulance, police car, alarm clock etc. It stops and I think great, my ears will stop ringing and it starts all over again :bash: If it's this sore on my ears, I dread to think how bad it is for the animals!


----------



## ashley

Well, I think (hope) the alarm has now stopped so I'm off to bed. I hate when the clocks go forward, I feel like I've been robbed of an hour of my weekend :gasp:

Night!


----------



## feorag

This is Fetteresso. It was sold by Geraldine in about 1955. They couldn't sell it, so they sold the land to the local farmer and the castle for demolition - the roof was taken off and it was left to rot basically. I remember Geraldine and Maurice taking me once when I was on holiday to have a look around and Maurice explaining that technically it was a palace as it had 4 wings (apparently that's the difference between a palace and a castle??) It's been a ruin for 50 years, but it was bought a few years ago by someone who has restored it into separate apartments now.










Ami, this is the smaller castle they bought when they sold Fetteresso and I spent many happy holidays there in my early 20's


----------



## Amalthea

Amazing castles!!!!! *shock*


----------



## feorag

Jen, what I love about most Scottish castle, like Craigievar and Crathes and Muchalls is the harling!! Harling is the lime plaster/render that they use to protect the stonework, but in Scotland they use this lovely pink-ish colour that makes them look so beautiful.

This is Crathes - it was built by the same people who built Muchalls. Muchalls was their hunting lodge.


----------



## Shell195

I love castles, they always look so romantic especially when they have a pinkish tone:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Grrrrrrrrrrrr Sophie has had a childhood friend over for the day(he lives in Wales now but has come over to Southport to visit his Dad) He missed the last bus, so poor Steve has had to run him back to his Dads. I am furious with Sophie and James as they only left the house at 19 minutes to 11 when the last bus was 20 to 11:bash:


----------



## ami_j

this is my kind of castle 
:lol2:










dont think i would expect post though


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> this is my kind of castle
> :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> dont think i would expect post though


Or visitors, I hate heights:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Or visitors, I hate heights:bash:


oh yeah....hmm me too...back to the drawing board :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's why I thought they'd be so good for Ashley for the wedding.

I think castle are very romantic! Feterresso has a great history too, Ashley (if you read this tomorrow) as in 1715 the Old Pretender stayed there and was proclaimed King James VIII of Scotland - III of England.

:lol2: I've slept in the bed he supposedly slept in too - course he wasn't it in at the time! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> this is my kind of castle
> :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> dont think i would expect post though


Yup - I would imagine a huge shortage of visitors!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yup - I would imagine a huge shortage of visitors!


i dont get any visitors anyway :lol2: the only people who come are people i dont want to :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

this is more like it


----------



## feorag

Where's that then?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i dont get any visitors anyway :lol2: the only people who come are people i dont want to :lol2:


Sounds like my visitors:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Where's that then?


italy i think 


Shell195 said:


> Sounds like my visitors:lol2:


yeah they are either charities (i have nothing agaisnt them but they make me feel like crap when they are like just a little money- no i cant afford it even a bit) or people trying to sell me windows or change my electric or gas
if i wanna do these things i will do them lol , not that we can change the windows its a rental and my mum deals with the gas and electric and she refuses to change

i try to be nice tho cos i did telesales for 2 years i know how soul destroying it can be hehe


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to bed so speak tomorrow after I come back from the sanctuary x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Right Im off to bed so speak tomorrow after I come back from the sanctuary x


night shell


----------



## Amalthea

Heading off to bed, as well. Got distracted watching Chris Rock and since the clocks changed, it is now 3:19 in the morning!!!


----------



## MSL

just a quickie........hello, hope all are well.......back on shift work so difficult to find time for here at the minute .............miss you crazy lot.....


----------



## temerist

afternoon all

loving all the castle pics. i always wanted to retire, sell up and move to a vineyard in france or maybe a nice mini chateau, guess thats on hold for a while :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Very nice if you can afford to do it Ian! :2thumb: No chance for me!

We've been out to Costco to stock up on dog and cat food and a few other human necessities. It's very quiet on here, isn't it?

Have a look at this it's an amazing piece of body painting http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/487475-amazing-bit-body-painting.html


----------



## Amalthea

That's amazing, Eileen!!


----------



## feorag

It is, isn't it? I'm in awe of anyone who can paint like that!


----------



## temerist

thats brilliant, i adore tigers :flrt: so tigers and 3 naked woman is excellent :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Evening people, Ive had a crap day:bash:Emergency vets for a young rabbit that had totally collapsed, they think its a toxic something or other. Shes on a drip. The budgies seem to have been fighting as 3 were covered in blood, the 2 Diamond doves have been split as they are fighting and the quails have been split as the males are getting to amorous. We have female ducks escaping, even with a clipped wing(last year they came back with ducklings) and one of our Peacocks still hasnt been found. Not a day I want to repeat:bash:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> thats brilliant, i adore tigers :flrt: so tigers and 3 naked woman is excellent :no1:


I thought it would be like a "doubly whammy" for you Ian! :lol2:

Shell that all sounds horrendous. I hope the rabbit is OK, but maybe the rest is all because spring is in the air and the rest are all thinking about 'other things'? :lol2:


----------



## Brett

hi just a few questions my cat is pregnant and her due date is on wednesday so getting pretty near she is very big/fat :lol2: 
is there enyway of telling when she will give birth like litle signs or sumit and do they usualy have a big litter for there first ?

thanks in advance brett.


----------



## feorag

As she gets near the time to give birth, she may become restless, wander around crying and investigating places to nest, that’s a sure sign that she will be in labour within 2 days. If you have other cats, you may find her trying to drag them into the nesting box as most cats appear to need company at this time. My queens kittened their litters with my Havana neuter on duty until the first kitten appeared and then he made a run for it!!!

The first signs of labour are when the placentas detach and the kittens make their way down to the birth canal. At this stage you will not see contractions, but will see rippling along the cats spine as if she is ‘tickly’. When you see this the kittens are likely to be born within the next 10-15 hours, but they may come before that if you haven’t noticed these ripples as soon as they start. 

Eventually you will see true contractions and that’s the first kitten on its way, but this kitten may arrive in half an hour or 2 it depends. She may kitten quickly one after the other or she may stop and rest in between for quite a long time (even a day!), there’s no set pattern.

I hope you've been feeding her good quality kitten food for the last 5/6 weeks as she needs optimum feeding during her pregnancy and while she is feeding her kittens.


----------



## Brett

dont worry i have been feeding her top quality food i went to my local pet world and asked what the best food to feed her was :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> As she gets near the time to give birth, she may become restless, wander around crying and investigating places to nest, that’s a sure sign that she will be in labour within 2 days. If you have other cats, you may find her trying to drag them into the nesting box as most cats appear to need company at this time. My queens kittened their litters with my Havana neuter on duty until the first kitten appeared and then he made a run for it!!!
> 
> The first signs of labour are when the placentas detach and the kittens make their way down to the birth canal. At this stage you will not see contractions, but will see rippling along the cats spine as if she is ‘tickly’. When you see this the kittens are likely to be born within the next 10-15 hours, but they may come before that if you haven’t noticed these ripples as soon as they start.
> 
> Eventually you will see true contractions and that’s the first kitten on its way, but this kitten may arrive in half an hour or 2 it depends. She may kitten quickly one after the other or she may stop and rest in between for quite a long time (even a day!), there’s no set pattern.
> 
> I hope you've been feeding her good quality kitten food for the last 5/6 weeks as she needs optimum feeding during her pregnancy and while she is feeding her kittens.


 
Same as her:no1:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:

Is Wednesday her 65th day? A lot of books will tell you that cats kitten at 63 days, but very few ever do and I've only ever had 1 queen that did. Most of mine kittened at 65-67 days.


----------



## Brett

yh it is


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, today sounds like an awful day for you  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ami_j

evening all...anyone else watching dancing on ice? i will be very suprised if hayley doesnt win


----------



## sundia

Evening All! 

Shell - your nekkid kittys are so lovely! Im guessing you have a home bargins around where you live? I noticed in ur pictures your kittys were playing with the exact red fluff of a stick with green feathers that we got for saskia for 29p! she was obbsessed with it but Hiro destroyed it! hopefully we will get a new one on friday when we go up to derby for her. Although we have brought her an amazing fluffy mouse with a bushy tail that is over a metre long  

Eileen - I will sent you the bracelet back tomorrow.... Im going to go storm into boots and probably have a mental! Today we went into the valley and i weighed myself... and found that i had put on 9 LB in the past 4 weeks! Tis cant be right!!! Even with the extra weight im still 2 and a half stone underweight BUT i love the fact i dont have to watch what i eat! so im going to weigh myself again! I realised that we do not have the packaging so i may need you to pm me your address... although i think its in my inbox somewhere but im not sire


----------



## feorag

I watched Dancing on Ice - t'was very good, but I dont' think there was any doubt who was going to win, was there?

Watching Heroes now!

Naomi, if you need my address, just let me know and I'll pm it to you.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I watched Dancing on Ice - t'was very good, but I dont' think there was any doubt who was going to win, was there?
> 
> Watching Heroes now!
> 
> Naomi, if you need my address, just let me know and I'll pm it to you.


nope i never had any doubts she was head and shoulders above the rest


----------



## ashley

There are so many castles near here, it's unreal! Here's a couple of them, some are now in ruins but I think they're beautiful! (sorry if the pics are huge!)

Fyvie Castle









Tolquhon Castle









Drum Castle









My favourite castle is Slains, but I couldn't find a photo which complimented the beauty of it, and the site it is on. It is really imposing, and sits right on the edge of the cliff. Unfortunately, the people who bought it didn't want to pay the tax on it so took the roof off and windows out, and left it to ruin. Now someone else has bought it and I believe there are plans to convert it into apartments which is such a shame as I love wandering round there!

Another of my favourites which I have never been to is Caeverlock, down by Gretna. We were actually going to get married there, but decided it wasn't fair to expect everyone to travel there.

I hate the time changing, it's like they've stolen an hour of my weekend! Although the stupid car alarm proceeded to go off for a further half hour last night, then started again at stupid o'clock this morning, I still don't feel tired!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

id love to live in one of them ash lol
im up past aberdeen in july, port soy actually, for ma cousins wedding


----------



## feorag

I agree Slains is very beautiful Ashley and I've been there a few times, but I still think Dunnottar is the most stark and fabulous setting. I loved the way they 'tarted' it up to make it look 'lived in" when they filmed Hamlet. I've been to Drum as Geraldine was very friendly with the owners so we went for tea, many years ago.

We have loads of castle here in Northumberland too. :2thumb:

We needed a lot to keep you Scots out and the marauding Foreigners across the North Sea!! :lol2:


----------



## ashley

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> id love to live in one of them ash lol
> im up past aberdeen in july, port soy actually, for ma cousins wedding


You MUST go to the ice cream shop! Last time I was there, I had Irn Bru ice cream! They do all sorts of weird and wonderful flavours! There was even champagne!

Portsoy's a bit of a trek for us but we drive up to get ice cream then sit at the marina to eat it, go to the spotty bag shop in Macduff (smells like old people and sells everything you could think of, but is still fun to wander round to see who spots the best tat) then come home again!


----------



## feorag

that's a canny trek for you Cat - watch you don't fall off the end! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Sorry I vanished last night (not that anyone noticed:whistling2 but I was back at the hospital with Daniel after he had a really bad attack. He had blood tests for everything and chest x rays so most of our time was spent waiting
They have now actually found something but has to have a 24 hour ECG to confirm this. They think he has "Wolff Parkinson White Syndrome", at least now Daniel knows he isnt imagining his problem


----------



## ashley

Sorry to hear that Shell, at least now he knows it's not in his head! I don't know anything about the syndrome so don't really know what to say! I know when I was diagnosed with PCOS, although I didn't want to have it, it was a relief knowing there was a reason for the symptoms and that there were various avenues to try to control it, maybe it is the same for Daniel?

I did notice you weren't here but just thought you were busy! I wasn't on for long anyway, was trying to sort i-tunes :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Hi Ashley, it was quite a relief to know that he actually has something with a name. The doctor says once thay have conffirmed this with a 24 hour ECG it is the matter of a simple operation to correct it

*What is the Wolff-Parkinson-White syndrome?*
If there's an extra conduction pathway, the electrical signal may arrive at the ventricles too soon. This condition is called Wolff-Parkinson-White syndrome (WPW). It's in a category of electrical abnormalities called "pre-excitation syndromes."
It's recognized by certain changes on the electrocardiogram, which is a graphical record of the heart's electrical activity. The ECG will show that an extra pathway or shortcut exists from the atria to the ventricles.
Many people with this syndrome who have symptoms or episodes of tachycardia (rapid heart rhythm) may have dizziness, chest palpitations, fainting or, rarely, cardiac arrest. Other people with WPW never have tachycardia or other symptoms. About 80 percent of people with symptoms first have them between the ages of 11 and 50.


----------



## Amalthea

At least you've got something to work with, Shell..... I bet it's a relief!!


----------



## C.Bruno

mieow:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

C.Bruno said:


> *mieow*:lol2:


 
Dont you mean *Meow* :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen it certainly helps knowing that Dan has something and that it can be treated


----------



## Shell195

Do you remember black/white SLH cat with the bad flea allergy and a bite on her tail? (brought to me and is now in the sanctuary) Today she gave birth to 3 tabby kittens. The first one got firmly stuck just as our vet visit began so he managed to free it, talk about good timing:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Aww!! That was lucky!! What a very lucky girl, indeed!!


----------



## Shell195

Our sick bunny is still on a drip the vets think she has enterotoxemia but we arent sure how as they only get Burgess pellets and grass nuts along with their hay,ready grass and veg.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sorry I vanished last night (not that anyone noticed:whistling2 but I was back at the hospital with Daniel after he had a really bad attack. He had blood tests for everything and chest x rays so most of our time was spent waiting
> They have now actually found something but has to have a 24 hour ECG to confirm this. They think he has "Wolff Parkinson White Syndrome", at least now Daniel knows he isnt imagining his problem


I did wonder where you went last night, but was sorry to hear what happened. Still as has already been said it's better to know there is something physically wrong than think all this is psychosomatic. Having read the definition you posted it does sound exactly like what has been happening to him, although I've never heard of it either!


Shell195 said:


> Dont you mean *Meow* :whistling2:


:lol2: Sorry to hear about the bunny too. Is that fixable without any lasting side effects?

I've been out with Anyday Anne all day as she didn't have her grandson today either. Got a few bargains in Matalan, so came home happy! Not for me I hasten to add, for the girls! - again! :roll:

It's that time of year again :gasp: Our show schedules are out, so I'm getting phone calls all hours of the day and night from people who don't know how to fill their entry forms in, or don't understand the schedule. Had one this morning, then had another call that upset me greatly.

It was a woman who lives in Cramlington asking if I could help her find a home for her cat (haven't a clue how she got my phone number! :crazy: cos I'm not known for doing cat rescue). The story was the old familiar one. She'd ended up with too many animals, couldn't cope with them, fallen behind, couldn't clean up after them etc etc. The SS came in and took her son away into care. She'd managed to find homes for all her dogs (Lord knows how many she had!) except the one that SS said she could keep, but she hadn't been able to find a home for her cat! The SS were coming back today to check up and if all the pets had gone she could have her son back, if not then they wouldn't let her have him back. So she was desperately trying to find a home for her cat, otherwise she would have to put her out on the street cos her son had to come first!!! (Think she left that a bit late! :bash.

Every organisation I suggested, she'd already tried, so I don't know how she thought I was going to be able to help her, because I couldn't. I suggested she put the cat in a cattery so it was out of the house until she could find somewhere for it. Guess what? Couldn't afford to do that "cos she was on the social". 

I just couldn't stop myself from saying that it was a pity she hadn't thought of that before she took on so many animals. Lord knows I'd love a houseful, but I make sure I can feed and properly look after what I have.

I know it wasn't my problem, but I've spent the whole day worrying about the poor cat, cos she will put it out and it's rained here all day, but I just couldn't think of anywhere that she hadn't tried and I certainly couldn't take it. So that's kinda spoiled my day! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I did wonder where you went last night, but was sorry to hear what happened. Still as has already been said it's better to know there is something physically wrong than think all this is psychosomatic. Having read the definition you posted it does sound exactly like what has been happening to him, although I've never heard of it either!:lol2:
> *Until last night I hadnt heard of it either*:lol2:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bunny too. Is that fixable without any lasting side effects?
> 
> *Not sure, but unless she can live a normal life we wont let them continue. At the minute they need to full hydrate her to see if she can move normally *
> 
> I've been out with Anyday Anne all day as she didn't have her grandson today either. Got a few bargains in Matalan, so came home happy! Not for me I hasten to add, for the girls! - again! :roll:
> 
> :lol2: *You shop more than me*
> 
> It's that time of year again :gasp: Our show schedules are out, so I'm getting phone calls all hours of the day and night from people who don't know how to fill their entry forms in, or don't understand the schedule. Had one this morning, then had another call that upset me greatly.
> 
> It was a woman who lives in Cramlington asking if I could help her find a home for her cat (haven't a clue how she got my phone number! :crazy: cos I'm not known for doing cat rescue). The story was the old familiar one. She'd ended up with too many animals, couldn't cope with them, fallen behind, couldn't clean up after them etc etc. The SS came in and took her son away into care. She'd managed to find homes for all her dogs (Lord knows how many she had!) except the one that SS said she could keep, but she hadn't been able to find a home for her cat! The SS were coming back today to check up and if all the pets had gone she could have her son back, if not then they wouldn't let her have him back. So she was desperately trying to find a home for her cat, otherwise she would have to put her out on the street cos her son had to come first!!! (Think she left that a bit late! :bash.
> 
> Every organisation I suggested, she'd already tried, so I don't know how she thought I was going to be able to help her, because I couldn't. I suggested she put the cat in a cattery so it was out of the house until she could find somewhere for it. Guess what? Couldn't afford to do that "cos she was on the social".
> 
> I just couldn't stop myself from saying that it was a pity she hadn't thought of that before she took on so many animals. Lord knows I'd love a houseful, but I make sure I can feed and properly look after what I have.
> 
> I know it wasn't my problem, but I've spent the whole day worrying about the poor cat, cos she will put it out and it's rained here all day, but I just couldn't think of anywhere that she hadn't tried and I certainly couldn't take it. So that's kinda spoiled my day! :sad:


 
*That is awful, poor cat  I hate being told things like this as it sort of makes you feel involved doesnt it?*


----------



## feorag

Part of me was so annoyed that the silly woman had got herself into this situation, but most of me was just worried about the poor bloody cat! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor kitty....  Kinda reminds me of somebody else.


----------



## ditta

shell, we need you, can you come on msn if you can:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell, we need you, can you come on msn if you can:flrt:


 
I am now


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Sorry I vanished last night (not that anyone noticed:whistling2 but I was back at the hospital with Daniel after he had a really bad attack. He had blood tests for everything and chest x rays so most of our time was spent waiting
> They have now actually found something but has to have a 24 hour ECG to confirm this. They think he has "Wolff Parkinson White Syndrome", at least now Daniel knows he isnt imagining his problem


 He is a *werewolf*?:mf_dribble: <looks very impressed and wishes she knew a werewolf>.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> He is a *werewolf*?:mf_dribble: <looks very impressed and wishes she knew a werewolf>.


 
In Daniels world it would be wonderul to be a werewolf and meet Zombies:roll:


----------



## Evie

Hi all how is everyone? I went to the Blackpool & Preston cat show on Saturday and spent £1.95 on a cat cube/igloo-with-dangly-toys attached. The boys have played with it non stop ever since - best couple of quid I ever spent!
Saw some gorgeous cats but such a shame to cage them all day - how do they cope with all the travelling? Mine have a paddy just going 5 minutes up the road to the vets!
My cousin got some huge rosettes (grand champion or something) with her orientals.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

wasnt bad enough to have one cat diagnosed with cancer was it? spag could potentially be very ill and we have to wait for further tests,


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wasnt bad enough to have one cat diagnosed with cancer was it? spag could potentially be very ill and we have to wait for further tests,


*hug* your having awful luck atm hun


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> *hug* your having awful luck atm hun


vet said it could either be blocked bile duct, felv, or even fip


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> vet said it could either be blocked bile duct, felv, or even fip


poor kittys  and poor cat and ditta


----------



## Shell195

I have 4 baby hoggles:flrtThey all look fat, healthy chocolates)


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Hi all how is everyone? I went to the Blackpool & Preston cat show on Saturday and spent £1.95 on a cat cube/igloo-with-dangly-toys attached. The boys have played with it non stop ever since - best couple of quid I ever spent!
> Saw some gorgeous cats but such a shame to cage them all day - how do they cope with all the travelling? Mine have a paddy just going 5 minutes up the road to the vets!
> My cousin got some huge rosettes (grand champion or something) with her orientals.


 
Long time no speak, how are you?

Most show cats love to be out and about and are happy being penned all day long
When I showed cats if they didnt like it they didnt go


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone this evening????????


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> Hi all how is everyone? I went to the Blackpool & Preston cat show on Saturday and spent £1.95 on a cat cube/igloo-with-dangly-toys attached. The boys have played with it non stop ever since - best couple of quid I ever spent!
> Saw some gorgeous cats but such a shame to cage them all day - how do they cope with all the travelling? Mine have a paddy just going 5 minutes up the road to the vets!
> My cousin got some huge rosettes (grand champion or something) with her orientals.





Shell195 said:


> Most show cats love to be out and about and are happy being penned all day long
> When I showed cats if they didnt like it they didnt go


Hi Helen, great to see you back! Shell's right, certainly with my cats too, if they didn't like showing, they didn't go! And believe me I've had a few cats pick up a few CNHs (Could Not Handle :lol in my time on the showbench.

As far as the travelling is concerned, we've never had a bad traveller in all our cats, the show ones and the ones who've never been to a show. We've never travelled ours in carriers, they are out in the car and able to lie out if they want to lie out, or watch the scenery or traffic if want. As far as cat shows go we've travelled from the north east to Berkshire (probably the furthest we've ever gone), but we always went to the Blackpool show and to all the Scottish ones, even Dundee and our cats have been fine.

They also all go on Holiday with us to the far north of Scotland that entails as long as 7-8 hour in a car without any problems at all.
]


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wasnt bad enough to have one cat diagnosed with cancer was it? spag could potentially be very ill and we have to wait for further tests,


Oh dear Cat, you and Ditta are really going through the mill at the minute!

I hope it isn't bad news for Spag. Were either of them ever tested for FeLV or FIV as kittens?


----------



## ami_j

selina20 said:


> Heya how is everyone this evening????????


ello

im enjoying lambrini and jelly babies:lol2:


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Heya how is everyone this evening????????


Hi Selina - you're another one who's changed their Avatar! :bash: I don't know who I'm talking to half the time nowadays! :crazy:

Selina - my new tarantula type spiders and some different jewellery for ya!


----------



## selina20

Oooo Eileen they are gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

11 days in to the drug zyklene (sp)
Simba is a COMPLELTLY different cat
and zingi is SO much better

SO so so happy

Thank you to all who suggested it..

and i definatly recommend it.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> ello
> 
> im enjoying lambrini and jelly babies:lol2:


 
Dont you choke if you swallow one when taking a slurp of wine:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Dont you choke if you swallow one when taking a slurp of wine:whistling2:


i make sure i chew them thoroughly :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> 11 days in to the drug zyklene (sp)
> Simba is a COMPLELTLY different cat
> and zingi is SO much better
> 
> SO so so happy
> 
> Thank you to all who suggested it..
> 
> and i definatly recommend it.


 
Thats great news Gina, I think we need to try Gizzmo the evil cat at the sanctuary on them


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> Hi Helen, great to see you back! Shell's right, certainly with my cats too, if they didn't like showing, they didn't go! And believe me I've had a few cats pick up a few CNHs (Could Not Handle :lol in my time on the showbench.
> 
> As far as the travelling is concerned, we've never had a bad traveller in all our cats, the show ones and the ones who've never been to a show. We've never travelled ours in carriers, they are out in the car and able to lie out if they want to lie out, or watch the scenery or traffic if want. As far as cat shows go we've travelled from the north east to Berkshire (probably the furthest we've ever gone), but we always went to the Blackpool show and to all the Scottish ones, even Dundee and our cats have been fine.
> 
> They also all go on Holiday with us to the far north of Scotland that entails as long as 7-8 hour in a car without any problems at all.


Easter break - suposed to be revising again but I'm giving me brain a little rest for a few days!

All the cats seemed pretty content and chilled out - even the young ones and it was lovely to see them all. Your travelling cats are a legend Eileen :lol2: 


Cat I'm sorry to hear about your babies - why does everything seem to go wrong at once.


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> Your travelling cats are a legend Eileen :lol2:


:lol2: Pasht, our first cat. Had a 4-5 hour drive to Lochearnhead, then an overnight hotel stay, then an hour and a half drive to Oban. Then a 6½ hour ferry ride to the Isle of Barra in the Outer Hebrides and took it all in his stride!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Thats great news Gina, I think we need to try Gizzmo the evil cat at the sanctuary on them


simba the evil one is no longer evil i mean he will bite when playing and if you touch his belly.. but he will sleep for hours, and come and stroke against you, and purr and WANT attention.. its amazing


try it!


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> simba the evil one is no longer evil i mean he will bite when playing and if you touch his belly.. but he will sleep for hours, and come and stroke against you, and purr and WANT attention.. its amazing
> 
> 
> try it!


no more w:censor:king then?:lol2:
in all seriousness im glad hes acting nicely and he must feel better not being all contentious


----------



## fenwoman

Conversation I had this afternoon at the doctor's surgery where I went to collect my repeat prescription of painkillers.
Me:"I hope you haven't given me those hard to open bottles again."
(they have it on file that I have badly arthritic hands with no strength in them and cannot manage the child safe bottles)
I then open the bag to look inside and find, 2 child proof bottles (why do I have to check evberything everytime?)
I hand the bag back telling her that there is no point in me taking them as I cannot access my medication. She then says that they have to be in child safe bottles due to health and safety. To which I point out that there are no children in my home!
I told her that the last lot of meds I had, were in normal packets apart fro one child safe bottle. To get at my painkillers I had to fetch a hammer from the shed, place the bottle on the floor in the kitchen and shash the top to smithereens, scattering the pills all over the floor. I then swept them all up, checking to make sure none were left because the safety of my dogs is paramount, and place them all into a small tupperware box. This is ridiculous!:bash:
She said that there were no other bottles to put them in and that I should take them, then ask someone to open the bottles for me. 
I asked who should I ask, since I lived alone. She said "a neighbour" to which I replied I had no neighbours most of the time and should I walk down to the village to find someone? She said this might be a good idea. And at that point I nearly lost my temper. What sort of bloody ridiculopus situation is it, that because parents naowadays cannot keep their medicines away from their children, that people like me with no hand strength, have to be faced with all these difficulties? I don't even flipping have children in my home. I actively discourage people from visiting me with their children since I don't like children very much, especially not today's children which are little gods, never to be disciplined or told "no", which as a result are total brats. 
In the end, when it was obvious I was not going to accept my medication in containers I was unable to open, she gave a huge sigh, tutted and went of through to the back . She came back 10 minutes later with the pills all in normal screw top bottles and tried to make out like I was being unreasonable and was being awkward. Well bowlacks to her. I was perfectly polite and reasonable and it was she who was being awkward and unreasonable in expecting me to accept the child proof bottles.:bash:
Plus she lied to me. I hate liars. It's the one thing I will break off a friendship over. She told me there were no other bottles when clearly there were.
Plus, it flipping rained all day so I had to keep washing floors.
Roll on tomorrow coas the men are coming to fit my spiffy new multi fuel stove.
I'm getting a super environmentally friendly thing which has something called 'cleanburn' which emits less carbon than normal ones. It looks lovely too.
Stockton 7 Inset Convector | Stovax & Gazco, Stoves, Fires and Fireplaces


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Conversation I had this afternoon at the doctor's surgery where I went to collect my repeat prescription of painkillers.
> Me:"I hope you haven't given me those hard to open bottles again."
> (they have it on file that I have badly arthritic hands with no strength in them and cannot manage the child safe bottles)
> I then open the bag to look inside and find, 2 child proof bottles (why do I have to check evberything everytime?)
> I hand the bag back telling her that there is no point in me taking them as I cannot access my medication. She then says that they have to be in child safe bottles due to health and safety. To which I point out that there are no children in my home!
> I told her that the last lot of meds I had, were in normal packets apart fro one child safe bottle. To get at my painkillers I had to fetch a hammer from the shed, place the bottle on the floor in the kitchen and shash the top to smithereens, scattering the pills all over the floor. I then swept them all up, checking to make sure none were left because the safety of my dogs is paramount, and place them all into a small tupperware box. This is ridiculous!:bash:
> She said that there were no other bottles to put them in and that I should take them, then ask someone to open the bottles for me.
> I asked who should I ask, since I lived alone. She said "a neighbour" to which I replied I had no neighbours most of the time and should I walk down to the village to find someone? She said this might be a good idea. And at that point I nearly lost my temper. What sort of bloody ridiculopus situation is it, that because parents naowadays cannot keep their medicines away from their children, that people like me with no hand strength, have to be faced with all these difficulties? I don't even flipping have children in my home. I actively discourage people from visiting me with their children since I don't like children very much, especially not today's children which are little gods, never to be disciplined or told "no", which as a result are total brats.
> In the end, when it was obvious I was not going to accept my medication in containers I was unable to open, she gave a huge sigh, tutted and went of through to the back . She came back 10 minutes later with the pills all in normal screw top bottles and tried to make out like I was being unreasonable and was being awkward. Well bowlacks to her. I was perfectly polite and reasonable and it was she who was being awkward and unreasonable in expecting me to accept the child proof bottles.:bash:
> Plus she lied to me. I hate liars. It's the one thing I will break off a friendship over. She told me there were no other bottles when clearly there were.
> Plus, it flipping rained all day so I had to keep washing floors.
> Roll on tomorrow coas the men are coming to fit my spiffy new multi fuel stove.
> I'm getting a super environmentally friendly thing which has something called 'cleanburn' which emits less carbon than normal ones. It looks lovely too.
> Stockton 7 Inset Convector | Stovax & Gazco, Stoves, Fires and Fireplaces
> 
> image


 
I hate childproof bottles, kids can open them adults cant:whip:

You wont know yourself with a posh new fire:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> no more w:censor:king then?:lol2:
> in all seriousness im glad hes acting nicely and he must feel better not being all contentious



no no he does that ALL the time
infact he is doing it now.lol


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> no no he does that ALL the time
> infact he is doing it now.lol


oh dear lol naughty simba


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> no more w:censor:king then?:lol2:
> in all seriousness im glad hes acting nicely and he must feel better not being all contentious





ami_j said:


> oh dear lol naughty simba



BUT but you can tell he is a nicer cat he asks for the blanket
and when i get it for him he says thankyou and rubs on me for a bit
then goes on it lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> BUT but you can tell he is a nicer cat he asks for the blanket
> and when i get it for him he says thankyou and *rubs on me for a bit*
> then goes on it lol


 
Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Hahaha Shell and her sick mind :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


as in HEAD rubs lol..
shell you perv!


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> BUT but you can tell he is a nicer cat he *asks for the blanket*
> and when i get it for him he says thankyou and rubs on me for a bit
> then goes on it lol


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
thats almost as funny as what he does on it


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> thats almost as funny as what he does on it


lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> BUT but you can tell he is a nicer cat he asks for the blanket
> and* when i get it for him he says thankyou and rubs on me for a bit*
> *then goes on it lol*





freekygeeky said:


> as in HEAD rubs lol..
> shell you perv!


 
What was I meant to think:gasp:


----------



## Brett

hey people :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I thought the same Shell.

Brett - any sign of impending labour?


----------



## feorag

:lol2: One of the worlds most deadly creatures - go and have a look! World's Most Dangerous Creature


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> What was I meant to think:gasp:





feorag said:


> :lol2: I thought the same Shell.
> 
> Brett - any sign of impending labour?



hehe!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: One of the worlds most deadly creatures - go and have a look! World's Most Dangerous Creature


:lol2: I just have a vision of you searching the net for unusual things:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I just have a vision of you searching the net for unusual things:whistling2:


Nah! I leave that for my friends who don't have a life! That came in via e-mail!


----------



## Shell195

My eyes are stinging after not getting to sleep until 10 past 5 this morning:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My eyes are stinging after not getting to sleep until 10 past 5 this morning:bash:


i bet :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My eyes are stinging after not getting to sleep until 10 past 5 this morning:bash:


Shell you must be totally cream crackered.

Don't know about anyone else, but my 'body clock' hasn't adjusted to the time change yet. I had a heck of a job getting my head off the pillow this morning and yet I couldn't get to sleep when I went to bed last night cos I wasn't tired!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Shell you must be totally cream crackered.
> 
> Don't know about anyone else, but my 'body clock' hasn't adjusted to the time change yet. I had a heck of a job getting my head off the pillow this morning and yet I couldn't get to sleep when I went to bed last night cos I wasn't tired!


my sleeping pattern is already in the air and it certainly hasnt helped much


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell you must be totally cream crackered.
> 
> Don't know about anyone else, but my 'body clock' hasn't adjusted to the time change yet. I had a heck of a job getting my head off the pillow this morning and yet I couldn't get to sleep when I went to bed last night cos I wasn't tired!


 
Im going to bed soon as I feel shattered but I just know when I get into bed I will have trouble sleeping

ETA Steve is on nights so all the dogs will lie on his side, at least I will be warm


----------



## feorag

Yeh! I'm off to now! Goodnight all!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yeh! I'm off to now! Goodnight all!


 
Me too, night everyone x


----------



## ami_j

night feorag and shell


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Me too, night everyone x


me 3, nigh' night ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Shell I hope you're feeling a bit better today.


freekygeeky said:


> 11 days in to the drug zyklene (sp)
> Simba is a COMPLELTLY different cat
> and zingi is SO much better
> 
> SO so so happy
> 
> Thank you to all who suggested it..
> 
> and i definatly recommend it.


Gina - what is your plan when the course of tablets you've bought is finished? Do they have to stay on them permanently? In other words, when you stop dosing them will they revert or has the tablet 'cured' them. 

I'm curious because I'm thinking about trying them on Skye, but as you rightly say they are very expensive, especially for a 45Kg dog :gasp: if he has to stay on them for life. I decided I'd try the herbal route first -Zylkene will be my last resort because of the expense.

Shell, do you know when Daniel is going to get this 24 hour ECG?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all! Shell I hope you're feeling a bit better today.
> Gina - what is your plan when the course of tablets you've bought is finished? Do they have to stay on them permanently? In other words, when you stop dosing them will they revert or has the tablet 'cured' them.
> 
> I'm curious because I'm thinking about trying them on Skye, but as you rightly say they are very expensive, especially for a 45Kg dog :gasp: if he has to stay on them for life. I decided I'd try the herbal route first -Zylkene will be my last resort because of the expense.
> 
> Shell, do you know when Daniel is going to get this 24 hour ECG?


 
Morning Eileen, I feel great today and have been up since 10 past 8 cleaning :gasp:

Zylkene is given as a course and the research on it says that it may take 2/3 courses before you see a permanant cure although some animals manage with one course

Daniel has an appointment for a 24 hour ECG at the end of May but the doctor is trying to get a cancellation so fingers crossed


----------



## feorag

Wow! Well done you! I got up with good intentions, but nothing's happened yet! :lol2: Nothing new there then!!!

I hope they can get a cancellation then, so that you can find out for definite asap.


----------



## Amalthea

*yawn* Really did not wanna get up today... Louis was being extra snuggly and I have cramps, so it was lovely (he makes a good hot water bottle).

Ian, I think we (meaning ME) need more pics of kittens... They're a week old now


----------



## temerist

afternoon all


----------



## Shell195

Hi Ian have you been busy? Hows the ex bait dog doing?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Hi Ian have you been busy? Hows the ex bait dog doing?


I really can't believe I share same genetic code as those "people"... :censor:

Poor dog...... Good thing there's people like you, Ian, to help them (I just wish that help wasn't ever needed).


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Hi Ian have you been busy? Hows the ex bait dog doing?


had to re-do alot of our fencing after some bad whether, had 2 horses and a cow on my back lawn yesterday who had escaped lol

bait dog AKA George is ok, but he is so nervous of the other dogs im looking into finding him a foster home because he hates the barking in the kennels had to put him in the stable last night but he could still hear them



Amalthea said:


> I really can't believe I share same genetic code as those "people"... :censor:
> 
> Poor dog...... Good thing there's people like you, Ian, to help them (I just wish that help wasn't ever needed).


i seem to have a thing for the really bad cases lol they seem to find me


----------



## Amalthea

It's a good thing they do find you, though....

I am going to be taking a handrearing course in a few weeks with the CPL  I've done handrearing before, but I figured it never hurts to learn more. 

Ian, did you want the contact details of that friend of mine? Or do you want to give me your contact details for her to get in touch with you?


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> i seem to have a thing for the really bad cases lol they seem to find me


I just found myself wondering how (given what they were using this dog for) you found out about it and managed to get it away from them?


----------



## temerist

the dog was advertised on preloved :censor:

this is why i should setup parental controls for myself so i stay off those sort of sites


----------



## Shell195

Ive just cleaned upstairs and put tea on as Steve and Chris are on nights again. Ive also replaced all the small animals waters and refed them.
Im seriously thinking of getting a baby male Chinchilla and getting him neutered so that I can mix him with my 2 old girls as I dont want to be left with one on its own. The vet tells me its a routine operation and no harder than a Guinea pig castrate but has anyone on here ever had one done? I would get an older rescue male but think he would be harder to integrate, I dont know. I have a 6 x 4 x 2 cage so think it would take another one.
My chinchillas have a great life here as they are let out every night for about 4 hours free roam time, the room will never look the same again but at least they have a good playtime.


----------



## temerist

i just had too google chinchilla lol not what i expected them to look like lol think in my mind i had them mixed up with another animal :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

From time to time, I trawl through preloved.... I point people trying to find gliders to the forum in my siggy. It's heartbreaking, though


----------



## Amalthea

I've never had a chinnie castrated, but I know of a few who have.... And introducing chins can be difficult, but if you cage them next to eachother and then swap toys and stuff around, it can be done. I used to intro them like that and then after a few weeks, let them have play time together with a sand bath (and a bit of baby powder) and it worked well


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i just had too google chinchilla lol not what i expected them to look like lol think in my mind i had them mixed up with another animal :lol2:


:lol2: What did you think they looked like?


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> From time to time, I trawl through preloved.... I point people trying to find gliders to the forum in my siggy. It's heartbreaking, though


it is an awful site i try to stay off it but sometimes when im bored i just have a quick browse


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: What did you think they looked like?


not like that lol im not sure really, more like a gerbil, or a bird :blush: or a cross between the 2 :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I've never had a chinnie castrated, but I know of a few who have.... And introducing chins can be difficult, but if you cage them next to eachother and then swap toys and stuff around, it can be done. I used to intro them like that and then after a few weeks, let them have play time together with a sand bath (and a bit of baby powder) and it worked well


 
Thats how I thought I would do it. I know they can be very territorial which is why I thought a baby male would be better. I have a cage I can set up next to the girls and once he was castrated and infertile I could start letting them freeroam together. My 2 girls adore each other but one is 10 and one is 12(and spends a lot of time at the vets), Im sure they wouldnt cope being alone which I why I have thought of this and I dont want to breed them hence a castrated male


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Ian, I thought everyone knew what a chilla looked like

Next time I see something on Preloved in need of help I am going to show you so you can rescue it 
:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I would _LOVE_ to know what the ad for poor George said.....

Ian, do you ever go to livestock auctions? There's one in Clitheroe and every time I have been, SOMETHING has needed rescuing......... *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I would _LOVE_ to know what the ad for poor George said.....
> 
> Ian, do you ever go to livestock auctions? There's one in Clitheroe and every time I have been, SOMETHING has needed rescuing......... *sigh*


 
My friend went to Clitheroe looking for some finches and ended coming back with 8 Guinea pig boars,chickens and finches. Certain people were buying the guinea pigs and being allowed to put them in binbags so my friend bought all the rest for 50p each. Someone told her they are used as a 
sacrifice in certain religions:gasp: We had them all castrated and rehomed them to nice homes


----------



## temerist

now ive seen a picture of them i realise i have seen them in pet shops but didnt know thats what they were called


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> I would _LOVE_ to know what the ad for poor George said.....
> 
> Ian, do you ever go to livestock auctions? There's one in Clitheroe and every time I have been, SOMETHING has needed rescuing......... *sigh*


it just said male ddb x free to good home. no good with other dogs or children.

i havent been to that auction but did buy a shetland pony from a horse sales that was going for meat (or so i was told lol) for 10 quid and it was only a 2 year old


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> the dog was advertised on preloved :censor:
> 
> this is why i should setup parental controls for myself so i stay off those sort of sites


:gasp: And they told you what they were using him for?? :gasp: I'm gobsmacked I really am!! Do they have no shame? 

Don't answer that, of course they don't!!

Well I've been in all morning and there's been nowt happening on here and I go off to the post office and to walk the dog and get p*ssing wet and I come back and there's over 2 pages! :bash:


----------



## temerist

they didnt say that in so many words, he had lots of other bull breed dogs, well about 4/5 that i saw and he said the dog had got inbetween 2 other dogs that were having a fight and apparantly his other dogs bullied him, but to be honest the bloke obviously didnt give a shit about the poor lad. i may be wrong and maybe the bloke was telling the truth but i just dont think he was


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I have bought quite a few critters from Clitheroe, just to stop the bastards there from getting them. Once I went and there was a suggie going... I was heartbroken that I didn't have the money to buy him. I have out bid some little scally shits for some rats, cuz I heard them saying they were going to let them go in the dog pen. When I used to go regularly (not been in years), the bratty kids thought I worked there, cuz I was forever telling them off for harrassing the poor scared critters... Did the people that ACTUALLY worked there give a shit?!? Of course not.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> they didnt say that in so many words, he had lots of other bull breed dogs, well about 4/5 that i saw and he said the dog had got inbetween 2 other dogs that were having a fight and apparantly his other dogs bullied him, but to be honest the bloke obviously didnt give a shit about the poor lad. i may be wrong and maybe the bloke was telling the truth but i just dont think he was


 
WHAT DID THE VET SAY ABOUT HIS SKIN CONDITION? (oops caps lock sorry)


----------



## temerist

i was given some medicated shampoo to try (cant wait to attempt to lift him into the bath lol) but he doesnt think its mange, he wants to see him in a week or so after hes been cleaned and had some proper food in him. ive been looking at him today and i think it looks like impetigo but im not sure


----------



## robstaine

have you all signed the petition? x


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> i may be wrong and maybe the bloke was telling the truth but i just dont think he was


Neither do I. You've enough experience with dogs and the breed to know by the dog's reaction and condition what has been going on. If he'd got between 2 dogs that were fighting I just don't believe he would have such a terror of dogs.


----------



## temerist

robstaine said:


> have you all signed the petition? x


 
yes : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... I have bought quite a few critters from Clitheroe, just to stop the bastards there from getting them. Once I went and there was a suggie going... I was heartbroken that I didn't have the money to buy him. I have out bid some little scally shits for some rats, cuz I heard them saying they were going to let them go in the dog pen. When I used to go regularly (not been in years), the bratty kids thought I worked there, cuz I was forever telling them off for harrassing the poor scared critters... *Did the people that ACTUALLY worked there give a shit?!? Of course not*.


 
They are meant to have the RSPCA in attendance but they wern`t there that day:bash: My friend was telling all the kids off for tormenting the animals too.


----------



## Amalthea

I have NEVER seen an RSPCA officer there...... I would like to know where the parents of all the little brats are, though.


----------



## robstaine

temerist said:


> yes : victory:


wrong thread but thanks x lol

If we can get people on this thread to sign that would be fantastic look how many people reply on here! please spread the word...even to other sections I am sure they own a dog or know someone who does. 

Thanks x


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i was given some medicated shampoo to try (cant wait to attempt to lift him into the bath lol) but he doesnt think its mange, he wants to see him in a week or so after hes been cleaned and had some proper food in him. ive been looking at him today and i think it looks like impetigo but im not sure


 
At least hes in safe hands now


----------



## temerist

my son has bought me a day out sphereing :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

robstaine said:


> wrong thread but thanks x lol
> 
> If we can get people on this thread to sign that would be fantastic look how many people reply on here! please spread the word...even to other sections I am sure they own a dog or know someone who does.
> 
> Thanks x


 
I signed it ages ago


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> my son has bought me a day out sphereing :gasp:


 
:lol2: Arent you brave, I think I would be sick


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Arent you brave, I think I would be sick


brave?? you dont think im actually going to do it do you??? :lol2:

think im abit past all that :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> brave?? you dont think im actually going to do it do you??? :lol2:
> 
> think im abit past all that :lol2:


 
I think it would give you a different perception on life:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

A day out what?!? *goes to google*


----------



## Amalthea

Could be fun, Ian!!


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I think it would give you a different perception on life:whistling2:


yea from inside a big bouncy ball lol

if i wanted to roll down a hill i go to the pub and get drunk lol



Amalthea said:


> Could be fun, Ian!!


you do it then :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yea from inside a big bouncy ball lol
> 
> if i wanted to roll down a hill i go to the pub and get drunk lol
> 
> 
> 
> you do it then :lol2:


 
If you do it can we have photos please:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I would do it *nods* On an empty stomach, though *lol*


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone tonight?


----------



## feorag

Hi Selina - I'm fine - how about you?


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Hi Selina - I'm fine - how about you?


Im good i think lol. Ewan has a cold and fell out my bed yesterday so has a huge bump and bruise on his head.


----------



## Amalthea

Just treated Gary and I to Krispy Kreme doughnuts... *drools* And he brought me flowers home today


----------



## ami_j

ugh off to the vets again tomorrow


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Im good i think lol. Ewan has a cold and fell out my bed yesterday so has a huge bump and bruise on his head.


Aw bless him, poor wee lad!

You got flowers? From your husband? :gasp: You are one lucky lady!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> ugh off to the vets again tomorrow


What's Up?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> What's Up?


a weird lump has appeared on one of my rats head


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> ugh off to the vets again tomorrow


Oh dear - doesn't sound good!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh dear - doesn't sound good!


i hope to god its nothing serious


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> You got flowers? From your husband? :gasp: You are one lucky lady!! :2thumb:


 
I know, huh!!! :flrt: 










I hope it's something simple, Ami... Maybe an abcess that needs draining?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I know, huh!!! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> I hope it's something simple, Ami... Maybe an abcess that needs draining?


i hope so  cant see a scab or wound that might of caused it..got the horrible wait until tomorrow to find out now


----------



## Amalthea

On the head isn't where I would imagine cancer to show up, though..... Could be quite an old wound that has "healed" and then the infection just never escaped.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> On the head isn't where I would imagine cancer to show up, though..... Could be quite an old wound that has "healed" and then the infection just never escaped.


well it doesnt seem to be bothering her which is a good thing... tried to have a little feel but shes not fond of the idea


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from the hospital AGAIN:bash: This time it was me, I had one of those painful stomach things again and couldnt get rid of the immense pain so Sophie got Steve home from work and rang NHS direct who said I should go and get checked out in case it was a heart attack:gasp:
After blood tests and an ECG it turns out to be possible Acid relux and I have come home with Omeprazole capsules. I turned down their kind offer to stay the night:whistling2: We went to a different A&E in case they thought I was coming out in sympathy with Daniel.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the hospital AGAIN:bash: This time it was me, I had one of those painful stomach things again and couldnt get rid of the immense pain so Sophie got Steve home from work and rang NHS direct who said I should go and get checked out in case it was a heart attack:gasp:
> After blood tests and an ECG it turns out to be possible Acid relux and I have come home with Omeprazole capsules. I turned down their kind offer to stay the night:whistling2: We went to a different A&E in case they thought I was coming out in sympathy with Daniel.


well got online and answer my PMS woman lmaoo i hope you and Daniel are ok sooner rather than later, xx


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the hospital AGAIN:bash: This time it was me, I had one of those painful stomach things again and couldnt get rid of the immense pain so Sophie got Steve home from work and rang NHS direct who said I should go and get checked out in case it was a heart attack:gasp:
> After blood tests and an ECG it turns out to be possible Acid relux and I have come home with Omeprazole capsules. I turned down their kind offer to stay the night:whistling2: We went to a different A&E in case they thought I was coming out in sympathy with Daniel.


god shell i hope your ok

any chance it could be gall stones if this isnt the first time its happened? my daughter had these and the pain was so back she thought she was having a heart attack, the pain in her stomache made it hurt when she breathed so she took short breaths and kept having panic attacks


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the hospital AGAIN:bash: This time it was me, I had one of those painful stomach things again and couldnt get rid of the immense pain so Sophie got Steve home from work and rang NHS direct who said I should go and get checked out in case it was a heart attack:gasp:
> After blood tests and an ECG it turns out to be possible Acid relux and I have come home with Omeprazole capsules. I turned down their kind offer to stay the night:whistling2: We went to a different A&E in case they thought I was coming out in sympathy with Daniel.


Morning all!

Shell is that the only symptoms you've have - the pain. Do you have regular throat problems, like a cough that won't go away.

I ask because that's how I was diagnosed with a reflux problem and put on Omeprazole (although my doc has now changed me onto Lansoprazole, cos it's cheaper :bash I just had this permanent cough that wouldn't go away and once I started I couldn't stop, eventually ending up retching. 

Iain has had the same cough since he was at uni (could always find him in a shop - just follow the cough! :lol2 and I eventually persuaded him to go to the docs and they've prescribed him Omeprasol too!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. I never cough Eileen. The doctor at the hospital said it could well be gall stones but he thought the pain would be more to one side if it was. I have to go and see my GP so they can investigate further. At least the pain has gone now:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

I HAAAAAAAATEEEEEEEEE CHANGEEEE *petition sign* CHANG IT BACK CHANGE IT BACK, *CHANTED  X


----------



## Amalthea

"Morning" guys.... Didn't get out of bed today, cuz I was sick during the night  Seems a few of us weren't top notch. Hope you're feeling better now, Shell.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> "Morning" guys.... Didn't get out of bed today, cuz I was sick during the night  Seems a few of us weren't top notch. *Hope you're feeling better now*, Shell.


 

You too:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Just feel worn out now.... Was horrible, cuz I woke up feeling sick and Gary wasn't there.... Found him downstairs asleep on the couch (he'd let the dog out and fallen asleep). Then got him back upstairs into bed and had to rush off to be sick. *URGH*


----------



## selina20

Im joining the ill people lol.

Ewans poorly atm too as he has a headcold. Poor buba


----------



## Shell195

Maybe the people of this thread need to start wearing a mask and surgical gloves:whistling2:
I feel like I have been kicked in the stomach by a donkey:bash:


----------



## sundia

i feel a bit queesey today too


----------



## Amalthea

*pokes the donkey*

I am very tempted to call NHS Direct, cuz am a bit worried that it may be worse than just being sick..... I have the implant, and since having it, I've not had a single period. Well, last week one started, but it's not like a normal one... Usually, I'll bleed heavily (and painfully) for about three days, well I have been bleeding relatively heavily (not as bad as normal) for a week now. And then I am sick early in the morning?!?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *pokes the donkey*
> 
> I am very tempted to call NHS Direct, cuz am a bit worried that it may be worse than just being sick..... I have the implant, and since having it, I've not had a single period. Well, last week one started, but it's not like a normal one... Usually, I'll bleed heavily (and painfully) for about three days, well I have been bleeding relatively heavily (not as bad as normal) for a week now. And then I am sick early in the morning?!?


 
Poor you, I would ring NHS direct for advice


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... May do.


----------



## Amalthea

Called.... Now just gotta wait for them to call me back.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Called.... Now just gotta wait for them to call me back.


 

I hope you dont have a long wait as the last time Dan waited for a call back it was 3 hours:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning all. I never cough Eileen. The doctor at the hospital said it could well be gall stones but he thought the pain would be more to one side if it was. I have to go and see my GP so they can investigate further. At least the pain has gone now:2thumb:


That's very interesting Shell, cos as I said both Iain and I have a reflux problem (he's had the camera down the throat jobby too and they found inflammation in his stomach and put him on the ulcer anti-b) and have been prescribed this, but neither of us have had a pain like that - ever!!

I did have a suspected gall bladder problem many years ago and had to drink that ghastly pure oil stuff and have x-rays done, but it was OK and _then _I had that crushing pain like you were describing. So I would definitely go and see your doctor and maybe get a referral to get your gall bladder checked out.

No word from NHS yet Jen?? There seems to be a lot of this sickness about, my friend's had it since the weekend.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's very interesting Shell, cos as I said both Iain and I have a reflux problem (he's had the camera down the throat jobby too and they found inflammation in his stomach and put him on the ulcer anti-b) and have been prescribed this, but neither of us have had a pain like that - ever!!
> 
> I did have a suspected gall bladder problem many years ago and had to drink that ghastly pure oil stuff and have x-rays done, but it was OK and _then _I had that crushing pain like you were describing. So I would definitely go and see your doctor and maybe get a referral to get your gall bladder checked out.
> 
> No word from NHS yet Jen?? There seems to be a lot of this sickness about, my friend's had it since the weekend.


 

I will get an appointment for Friday as they are half day today and Im at the sanctuary tomorrow


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... No call yet.


----------



## Amalthea

Got the call... And they were a LOT of help (note the sarcasm)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Got the call... And they were a LOT of help (note the sarcasm)


 
:lol2:What did they say?


----------



## Amalthea

To drink water and not lift anything heavy. Couldn't give me any sort of idea if being sick was linked with bleeding or not. Just said if it gets worse to call back! Helpful.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> To drink water and not lift anything heavy. Couldn't give me any sort of idea if being sick was linked with bleeding or not. Just said if it gets worse to call back! Helpful.


 

:lol2: Im sure I could have given better advice than that


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh!! And the woman who called wasn't overly nice, either. Think I'm gonna take a nice hot bath.... I've got dinner cooking (sausage caserole... And it smells lovely!!! Just hope I can keep it down *lol*), so gonna relax. Might help with the freaking cramps, too.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> To drink water and not lift anything heavy. Couldn't give me any sort of idea if being sick was linked with bleeding or not. Just said if it gets worse to call back! Helpful.


Makes you wonder why they bother, doesn't it? I could have told you that without any medical knowledge at all! :bash: I'm sure you already knew it anyway!

How do you feel now?


----------



## Amalthea

A little less broken after that bath  (a bath wasn't in their suggestions, though)

I don't get why we are told to try and speak to NHS Direct BEFORE going to see our GP, but they give shite advice?!? Makes no sense what-so-ever!


----------



## temerist

evening all

shell, hope you are feeling abit better

ive just woke up had to go back to bed earlier as i had a migraine but it still hasnt gone, feels like someone is trying to remove my eye.

last night something (guessing a fox) killed my chickens, RIP little chickens

not long now till i go on holiday very excited


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> evening all
> 
> shell, hope you are feeling abit better
> 
> ive just woke up had to go back to bed earlier as i had a migraine but it still hasnt gone, feels like someone is trying to remove my eye.
> 
> last night something (guessing a fox) killed my chickens, RIP little chickens
> 
> *not long now till i go on holiday very excited*


Pfft cant i come :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## temerist

you can come if you like lol will at least give me someone to talk to while im there, never been on holiday alone before


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening all
> 
> shell, hope you are feeling abit better
> 
> ive just woke up had to go back to bed earlier as i had a migraine but it still hasnt gone, feels like someone is trying to remove my eye.
> 
> last night something (guessing a fox) killed my chickens, RIP little chickens
> 
> not long now till i go on holiday very excited


 


Im fine now except I feel like Ive been kicked in the stomach by a donkey:bash:
Im sorry you feel ill, Migraines arent pleasant at all
It seems that a lot of people on this thread are ill today

RIP chickens, did you lock them up for the night when the fox got them?


----------



## Shell195

I want to come on holiday to


----------



## Amalthea

Migraines SUCK! Not had a "proper" one in ages (thank god)....


----------



## temerist

not exactly locked up but they have free run of the barn.

does the pain feel like something is trying to come through your ribs (alien style lol) and are you bloated?


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> you can come if you like lol will at least give me someone to talk to while im there, never been on holiday alone before


Wish i could but i have gota stay at home and be the good housewife lol.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> not exactly locked up but they have free run of the barn.
> 
> does the pain feel like something is trying to come through your ribs (alien style lol) and are you bloated?


:lol2:No, the pain is in my stomach in the middle at the bottom of my ribcage.Last night the pain went right through to my back and it was hard to breath

Poor chickens


----------



## temerist

it really does sound identical to my daughters pain, gall stone run in Jans side of the family, although I do have them aswell but not as serious yet (it will get there eventually lol)


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> it really does sound identical to my daughters pain, gall stone run in Jans side of the family, although I do have them aswell but not as serious yet (it will get there eventually lol)


 
We could go on holiday together and talk about our gall stones:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> We could go on holiday together and talk about our gall stones:lol2:


Now they are a type of stone i am not interested in lol.


----------



## temerist

sounds like a plan shell :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've have pain in my gall bladder so does that mean I can come too! :grin1:


----------



## temerist

everyone has gone quiet again :lol2:

where is eileen she is usually up for anything :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

She's at the bottom of the previous page! :bash:

We cross posted! :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Me quiet lol


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> She's at the bottom of the previous page! :bash:
> 
> We cross posted! :lol2:


theres my toy girl :flrt:

hows you?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've have pain in my gall bladder so does that mean I can come too! :grin1:


 
Then Ian will be a thorn between 2 roses:lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> theres my toy girl :flrt:
> 
> hows you?


I'm fine - even better for being called a "toy girl" when I'm probably older than you! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Then Ian will be a thorn between 2 roses:lol2:


 
im sure i can cope with that :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> I'm fine - even better for being called a "toy girl" when I'm probably older than you! :lol2:


shhhhh we dont discuss age here :lol2:

anyway ive been waiting for you lol i want another cat after my moggie died, i fancy a somali


----------



## Shell195

Awwwww what happened to the mog?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm fine - even better for being called a "toy girl" when I'm probably older than you! :lol2:


 

Maybe you should change your user name to "Barbie":whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Pfft i know when im not wanted :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## temerist

was an incident with one of the rescue dogs, didnt post about it incase the mob came out and lynched me for it :lol2:


----------



## temerist

selina20 said:


> Pfft i know when im not wanted :whistling2::whistling2:


 
i want you :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> was an incident with one of the rescue dogs, didnt post about it incase the mob came out and lynched me for it :lol2:


 
Poor cat


----------



## Shell195

Selina you can be "Baby Spice":lol2:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> i want you :grouphug:


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

yes it wasnt very nice felt awful about it but unfortunatly was one of those things i dont believe i could have done anything different to have prevented it from happening


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Selina you can be "Baby Spice":lol2:


Hahahaha im not that young.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Hahahaha im not that young.


Compared to us you are:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Compared to us you are:lol2:


 
pfffft speak for yourself

im only 22:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Compared to us you are:lol2:


Lol ok point taken :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

*pokes* What about me??? 

I bet that was difficult, Ian  Poor kitty.....

How's my little Thea doing?? *grins*


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> *pokes* What about me???
> 
> I bet that was difficult, Ian  Poor kitty.....
> 
> How's my little Thea doing?? *grins*


kitties are fine, will get some pics as soon as they email them too me lol was going to go over today but not felt great, think i maybe have man flu coming again lol


----------



## izzey

Evening everyone


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> kitties are fine, will get some pics as soon as they email them too me lol was going to go over today but not felt great, think i maybe have man flu coming again lol


 
Damn that man flu!! I can empathise, though...  Was sick early this morning and just haven't felt "with it" all day. My hot bubbly bath helped, though.. Maybe you should pamper yourself with the same 

Are you alright with my friend reserving one of the babies, as well? I think she'd like one of the girls. I can vouch for her loveliness and overall crazy cat lady-ness  And of course you'll get to meet her, as well, when I come up for Thea :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

izzey said:


> Evening everyone


 
*waves*


----------



## izzey

Waves back


----------



## ami_j

anyone else hate going to the vets?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup.... Tis horrible. Nothing good ever comes from a visit to the vet.


----------



## izzey

I used to hate going to the vet now we have a great vet and he comes out


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup.... Tis horrible. Nothing good ever comes from a visit to the vet.


ugh tell me about it...siouxies come away with two lots of stuff and if it doesnt go down it means its something nasty...im not heartened by the fact i found a squishy lump under her arm when we got back...why i couldnt of found it before...


izzey said:


> I used to hate going to the vet now we have a great vet and he comes out


its not the vets that bother me its the constant bad news


----------



## Amalthea

Poor ratlet  How old is she?


----------



## izzey

I hate the bad news not had none for a while, but I also hate when you go to a vet and the first words are is it will be expensive


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Poor ratlet  How old is she?


shes about one , she had mammory tumours off when she was around 8 months old 


izzey said:


> I hate the bad news not had none for a while, but I also hate when you go to a vet and the first words are is it will be expensive


ive had nothing but , barely a month since i had one of my rats pts because of lymphoma


----------



## izzey

ami_j said:


> shes about one , she had mammory tumours off when she was around 8 months old
> 
> ive had nothing but , barely a month since i had one of my rats pts because of lymphoma


Aww so sorry we went through a month of that last year it is horrible


----------



## Amalthea

{{{hugs}}} If she has had tumors removed in the past, I would be thinking this may be a reoccurance. Just make sure is as happy as she can be

A couple weeks ago, I lost three of my oldie rats within a few days of eachother...


----------



## temerist

izzey said:


> Evening everyone


evening izzey



Amalthea said:


> Damn that man flu!! I can empathise, though...  Was sick early this morning and just haven't felt "with it" all day. My hot bubbly bath helped, though.. Maybe you should pamper yourself with the same
> 
> Are you alright with my friend reserving one of the babies, as well? I think she'd like one of the girls. I can vouch for her loveliness and overall crazy cat lady-ness  And of course you'll get to meet her, as well, when I come up for Thea :flrt:


yes that should be fine will check with the owner tomorrow and let you know



ami_j said:


> anyone else hate going to the vets?


yes i hate going to the vets because it means spending money i dont have lol


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> {{{hugs}}} If she has had tumors removed in the past, I would be thinking this may be a reoccurance. Just make sure is as happy as she can be
> 
> A couple weeks ago, I lost three of my oldie rats within a few days of eachother...



still going to try her on the anti-bs and metcam , the other three rats i got with her were prone to abcesses and the one under her arm feels really soft so with any luck...she needs plenty of good vibes sending


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> evening izzey
> 
> 
> 
> yes that should be fine will check with the owner tomorrow and let you know
> 
> 
> 
> yes i hate going to the vets because it means spending money i dont have lol


im sometimes bugged about being skint but most of the time it doesnt bother me lol


----------



## sundia

Hi everyone i need some advice please... we brought our cats worming tablets which i crushed up and mixed it into their food (wet) both noticed and refused to eat it so i have ordered some more... anyone got any ideas of how i can get the tablets down them?


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone whos just arrived. I never forgot you were a youngster too but you wernt around at the time:whistling2:
Healing vibes for the ratlet, I seem to spend my life at the vets or hospital lately
Daniel has just rang with the dreaded words "Mum Im having another attack and my heart keeps stopping" i TOLD HIM TO RING AN AMBULANCE AND i WILL FOLLOW HIM UP IN THE CAR BUT HE SAYS HE WILL WAIT TO SEE IF IT IMPROVES(sorry caps Lock). Im getting so stressed over this  Im not sure how much hes panicing which is making it worse. If I disappear then Ive gone to hospital again, maybe I will ask them to keep me in Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hi everyone whos just arrived. I never forgot you were a youngster too but you wernt around at the time:whistling2:
> Healing vibes for the ratlet, I seem to spend my life at the vets or hospital lately
> Daniel has just rang with the dreaded words "Mum Im having another attack and my heart keeps stopping" i TOLD HIM TO RING AN AMBULANCE AND i WILL FOLLOW HIM UP IN THE CAR BUT HE SAYS HE WILL WAIT TO SEE IF IT IMPROVES(sorry caps Lock). Im getting so stressed over this  Im not sure how much hes panicing which is making it worse. If I disappear then Ive gone to hospital again, maybe I will ask them to keep me in Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


im not suprised you are stressed  doesnt sound nice at all 
thanks shell shes going to need them , cant bare anything happening to her


----------



## sundia

sundia said:


> Hi everyone i need some advice please... we brought our cats worming tablets which i crushed up and mixed it into their food (wet) both noticed and refused to eat it so i have ordered some more... anyone got any ideas of how i can get the tablets down them?


Sorry i need to put this on new page as its important i get the tablets in them


----------



## Charlibob

sundia said:


> Sorry i need to put this on new page as its important i get the tablets in them


I asked this before, Shell told me if its possible (which it isn't with mine!) to just stick it down its throat, but mine doesn't like being picked up so it would be a battle and a half :lol2:

If yours are the same as mine what food they can they not resist? My best option was to crush it in a bit of ice cream which I know she would eat no matter what.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Ian!! Yet again, you are a star!! 

Oh, Shell!  I really hope the doctors are able to help Daniel! But he is male, so stubborn.... (although, I think I would be the same *blush*) Have a glass of wine and try to relax yourself. Being all worked up isn't going to help either of you... {{{hugs}}}

Sundia, definitely try to just shove it down their throat. May be a two person job, but that's what I do with my difficult one (Kallie).


----------



## izzey

Hope things get sorted soon shell


----------



## Shell195

Hes just rang and is waiting for a call back from a Doctor so will let me know how he gets on. He says he feels a bit better now. I dont drink wine but havent had any rum in case I need to drive


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I can't stand wine, either *lol* How about a nice bowl of ice cream?  That's relaxing!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... I can't stand wine, either *lol* How about a nice bowl of ice cream?  That's relaxing!!


 
:lol2: I dont like ice cream either, I think Im a bit odd
Hes just rang me back again and the doctor told him he needs to visit his GP in the morning so they can push his 24 hour ECG through as an emergency and he promises me if he feels strange in the night he will ring for an ambulance and let me know


----------



## Amalthea

*gasp* You. Don't. Like. Ice. Cream?!? Freak. 

Am heading to bed.... Hope you are able to get some sleep, Shell. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *gasp* You. Don't. Like. Ice. Cream?!? Freak.
> 
> Am heading to bed.... Hope you are able to get some sleep, Shell. {{{hugs}}}


Night Jen, I hope you feel better in the morning x


----------



## izzey

Night Jen


----------



## temerist

sorry all was on the phone


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> sorry all was on the phone


 

:lol2:Im on the phone now


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone.



temerist said:


> shhhhh we dont discuss age here :lol2:
> 
> anyway ive been waiting for you lol i want another cat after my moggie died, i fancy a somali


somalis are great cats, but there aren't many of them about only about 230 registered every year compared to thousands of BSHs, Siamese, Persians etc.


Shell195 said:


> Selina you can be "Baby Spice":lol2:


And I'll be Old Spice


sundia said:


> Hi everyone i need some advice please... we brought our cats worming tablets which i crushed up and mixed it into their food (wet) both noticed and refused to eat it so i have ordered some more... anyone got any ideas of how i can get the tablets down them?


I would ram it down their throats to make sure they've actually taken it, but if that's totally impossible, then buy something really stinky that they don't normally get like sardines in tomato sauce and mix the crushed tablet in a small amount of that. *Don't* let them see you though, cos cats is clever buggars!


Amalthea said:


> *gasp* You. Don't. Like. Ice. Cream?!? Freak.
> 
> Am heading to bed.... Hope you are able to get some sleep, Shell. {{{hugs}}}


I think she's a freak too - how can anyone not like ice cream, especially if it's got nuts, chocolate or maple syrup in it! :mf_dribble: In fact, you've just reminded me that I got 2 packs of Almond Magnums at the Supermarket today so i've just sent Barry for one! :lol2:

I hope you feel better in the morning, Jen.

Shell, I really hope Daniel is OK through the night and his doctor can get that ECG pushed forward - the worry alone will not be doing you any good never mind all the dashing to and fro.

I went to my local factory shop (well one of them) today - the one where I got the make up for Elise for her birthday. They sent me a voucher for £5 and a free item of make up so I went to have a look and they'd reduced *everything* (in their make up that is) to 25p!! So I got 45 bits of make up (yes honestly 45) - mascaras, eye liners, eye shadows, lipsticks, lip balms, blushers, and some M&S Autograph concealer pens, with the free one and the £5 voucher they cost me £5.75 (cos I think she missed a couple - there were so many on the counter and she had to scan each individual item!) Apart from the M&S concealer, the rest are all Jeff + Maggie products (Jeff Banks and Maggie Hunt()

Anyday Anne wants one of the lippies and eye liners and I've put a couple away for Mollie for Christmas and I've just parcelled the rest up to send to Elise tomorrow. I've told her she can sell them to her friends for £1 each, so they get a bargain and she can keep the £40.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> somalis are great cats, but there aren't many of them about only about 230 registered every year compared to thousands of BSHs, Siamese, Persians etc.*And I'll be Old Spice*
> I would ram it down their throats to make sure they've actually taken it, but if that's totally impossible, then buy something really stinky that they don't normally get like sardines in tomato sauce and mix the crushed tablet in a small amount of that. *Don't* let them see you though, cos cats is clever buggars!
> I think she's a freak too - how can anyone not like ice cream, especially if it's got nuts, chocolate or maple syrup in it! :mf_dribble: In fact, you've just reminded me that I got 2 packs of Almond Magnums at the Supermarket today so i've just sent Barry for one! :lol2:
> 
> I hope you feel better in the morning, Jen.
> 
> Shell, I really hope Daniel is OK through the night and his doctor can get that ECG pushed forward - the worry alone will not be doing you any good never mind all the dashing to and fro.
> 
> I went to my local factory shop (well one of them) today - the one where I got the make up for Elise for her birthday. They sent me a voucher for £5 and a free item of make up so I went to have a look and they'd reduced *everything* (in their make up that is) to 25p!! So I got 45 bits of make up (yes honestly 45) - mascaras, eye liners, eye shadows, lipsticks, lip balms, blushers, and some M&S Autograph concealer pens, with the free one and the £5 voucher they cost me £5.75 (cos I think she missed a couple - there were so many on the counter and she had to scan each individual item!) Apart from the M&S concealer, the rest are all Jeff + Maggie products (Jeff Banks and Maggie Hunt()
> 
> Anyday Anne wants one of the lippies and eye liners and I've put a couple away for Mollie for Christmas and I've just parcelled the rest up to send to Elise tomorrow. I've told her she can sell them to her friends for £1 each, so they get a bargain and she can keep the £40.


 
That made me giggle:lol2:

I always miss out on the bargains:bash:


I feel very old with all the hassle and now Sophies depression has kicked in again:bash:


----------



## temerist

cant seem to shift this bloody migraine dont think being on the computor is helping lol might go to bed


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell Shell, as soon as my Elise has managed to pick herself up a bit, your Sophie goes downward! :roll:

This shop is actually a clothes factory shop - used to make M&S stuff, but now sells all sorts of clothing and designer shoes, but they have this J+M make up range, which I think has stopped production, so they are selling it all off for 25p 

I told Elise if I posted it tomorrow, she might get it on Saturday, if not it'll be next Tuesday and if she thinks she can sell more and wants more I'll go back and see if there's any left - might not be of course. And I've got another £5 voucher that doesn't come into effect until Saturday, so I could use that too!

I never even looked at the clothes - didn't have time really cos I didn't go until 4:15.

Had 'an incident' with Skye tonight. I took him with me to the factory shop straight after our walk and then called into the supermarket on the way home. Got home, let him out of the boot (having made sure there were no dogs or people about) and was getting the stuff out of the car with him sitting beside me when our neighbours directly opposite came out of the house. Course he clocked them and while my head was in the car shot off across the road to see them, which was fine. I laughed and called him back to me and he came straight back. Then he decided he would go back to see them again and halfway across the road I called him back. unfortunately as he turned to come back to me the daughter of the people in the corner house of the row that runs across the top of our street came out with Barney their labrador and he ran across their bit of road to my neighbours. Well Skye must have just clocked him as he turned to come back to me, spun around and went for him!! :bash: 

They didn't get involved in a big fight, but there was no question that Skye meant business! :roll: She knows that he has a dubious past and doesn't like Barney and other dogs, because her mum and I tried to introduce them months ago and Skye started barking at him and I've passed her out walking and she's called Barney to her to avoid me. And she couldn't have walked out of her front door without seeing all of us because her house is literally across the top of ours and looks down the street.

However, I was absolutely gutted!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Shell, as soon as my Elise has managed to pick herself up a bit, your Sophie goes downward! :roll:
> 
> This shop is actually a clothes factory shop - used to make M&S stuff, but now sells all sorts of clothing and designer shoes, but they have this J+M make up range, which I think has stopped production, so they are selling it all off for 25p
> 
> I told Elise if I posted it tomorrow, she might get it on Saturday, if not it'll be next Tuesday and if she thinks she can sell more and wants more I'll go back and see if there's any left - might not be of course. And I've got another £5 voucher that doesn't come into effect until Saturday, so I could use that too!
> 
> I never even looked at the clothes - didn't have time really cos I didn't go until 4:15.
> 
> 
> 
> Had 'an incident' with Skye tonight. I took him with me to the factory shop straight after our walk and then called into the supermarket on the way home. Got home, let him out of the boot (having made sure there were no dogs or people about) and was getting the stuff out of the car with him sitting beside me when our neighbours directly opposite came out of the house. Course he clocked them and while my head was in the car shot off across the road to see them, which was fine. I laughed and called him back to me and he came straight back. Then he decided he would go back to see them again and halfway across the road I called him back. unfortunately as he turned to come back to me the daughter of the people in the corner house of the row that runs across the top of our street came out with Barney their labrador and he ran across their bit of road to my neighbours. Well Skye must have just clocked him as he turned to come back to me, spun around and went for him!! :bash:
> 
> They didn't get involved in a big fight, but there was no question that Skye meant business! :roll: She knows that he has a dubious past and doesn't like Barney and other dogs, because her mum and I tried to introduce them months ago and Skye started barking at him and I've passed her out walking and she's called Barney to her to avoid me. And she couldn't have walked out of her front door without seeing all of us because her house is literally across the top of ours and looks down the street.
> 
> However, I was absolutely gutted!


 
Flipping kids:bash:
I think you just have to accept that Skye doesnt do some dogs. I dont think many GSD are actually good with strange dogs. My girl is only good because she has a frisbee in her mouth and she is so bonded with it she doesnt even notice if a strange dog approaches her. Before the frisbee she was an embarassment at training classes and used to try and kill all the other dogs:bash: I never take her anywhere without her frisbee now
Dont feel its your fault as it isnt and as far as hes concerned the other dog is on his territory


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> cant seem to shift this bloody migraine dont think being on the computor is helping lol might go to bed


 
I hope you feel better in the morning, night x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dont feel its your fault as it isnt and as far as hes concerned the other dog is on his territory


Well that's what I thought you see. 

I thought that either Skye was jealous as he caught Buster out of the corner of his eye rushing over to say hello to what Skye perceived as *his *people, or he was protecting what he sees as "his patch".

This dog spends most of the day either lying at the front door or on the pavement at the garden gate. Even if it's raining the front door is open and he's lying inside the front door, so I'm always aware of him and look for him before I ever let Skye out of the front door off his leash. When we goes out for a walk we always go out the back gate and he's on his leash. The only time he ever goes out of the front door is when we're going out in the car and he knows he's going in the car and rushes to the boot, never any further, cos he just adores being out in the car. 

If Buster had been at the door or gate when I pulled onto my drive, I would have taken Skye out of the car and put him straight in the house, but the door was shut and no sign of the dog! So I felt quite safe letting him out of the car to sit beside me as I grabbed my shopping off the passenger seat.


----------



## Shell195

Night people Im off to bed too x


----------



## feorag

I'm off too - childy minding tomorrow and then Sanctuary work on Friday - it's our first day of the season :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

After 11 and nobody is here yet?? Quiet day.

Are you feeling better, Ian??


----------



## temerist

im better now after a good nights sleep lol


----------



## feorag

Morning Jen, I 'popped in' before I left home this morning but it was empty - not a sinner soul in sight!! :lol2:

How are you this morning - have the cramps gone yet?

Ian, glad your migraine has gone - I've never had one, but from what I've learned from sufferers, I most certainly don't want one!!

I'm wondering how Shell is and whether Daniel ended up having to go to hospital through the night again.

Jen, did you see my post about all my cheap make up???


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone?


----------



## feorag

Hi Selena, I'm fine - child minding today! Daniel is upstairs having his nap - he's full of cold so not going to nursery today, which means he'll have to come home with me to walk the dog after lunch.

I was wondering now I've got you on line, how does the BTS guy want to sort out my jewellery. Can you find out how? Presumably he wants it on a sale or return basis? Or does he want to buy it outright and then sell it for whatever he chooses to price it at?? You know I don't add much on for myself, so he could sell it for more.


----------



## Amalthea

I am totally jealous of your cheap make up, Eileen!!! *lol* I want some bright stuff... *goes to find a link*

MANLY 120 COLORS EYESHADOW PALETTE + 12 PIGMENT GLITTER on eBay (end time 06-Apr-10 21:17:36 BST)

*drools*

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Ian... It's amazing what a good night's sleep can do for ya 

I'm feeling more myself today, Eileen..... Not 100%, but better. At least I haven't been sick.


----------



## Amalthea

*pokes* I see you've joined Sugar Glider Forums, Ian


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, not may posts to read.
Daniel went through the night ok and went to the doctor today but he has to go back next week with the letter he got off the hospital as even though they have an email from the hospital they still want to see the letter.He is still having episodes of erratic heartbeats and has taken to constantly checking his pulse. It seems my Uncle is being investigated for a very similar thing
I went to the sanctuary today then had to pick Sophie up from her Dads on the way back then home to take Daniel shopping:bash:
My hamsters have come out of the nest and are wandering round eating even though they are still blind:flrt:I have 5 great homes lined up so far:no1:

Rocky one of our Rosellas took a chunk out of my finger today, he really hates me


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> *pokes* I see you've joined Sugar Glider Forums, Ian


yes i joined and now made my first post lol


----------



## Shell195

*pokes Ian...............are you not talking to me?


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> *pokes Ian...............are you not talking to me?


i didnt see you there :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i didnt see you there :lol2:


 
I may only be 5ft 3inches but I didnt think I was that small:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I may only be 5ft 3inches but I didnt think I was that small:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> image


Watch it cheeky:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

you love it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> you love it :lol2:


 
Wake up Ian, its only a dreameace:eace:eace:


----------



## ami_j

hey guys...my cat friend has come to stay again 
and im trying my best to find curcumin capsules  and failing


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Wake up Ian, its only a dreameace:eace:eace:


 








<-------- shell


are you sure its just a dream?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hey guys...my cat friend has come to stay again
> and im trying my best to find curcumin capsules  and failing


curcumin supplements - Bing


Evening Ami:2thumb: Which cat and whats the capsules for?


----------



## sundia

lol! we have a weird situation going on at the moment


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> image <-------- shell
> 
> 
> are you sure its just a dream?


 
I wish:lol2:
Im packed ready for our holiday


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> lol! we have a weird situation going on at the moment


Do tell:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I wish:lol2:
> Im packed ready for our holiday
> image


 
me 2 :whistling2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Do tell:whistling2:



Basically My oh mum weird friend was due to come round tonight to see her. she rang earlier to tell us she wouldnt be back in time and to let him know to pop round tomorrow instead but i forgot. so we opened the door to him and explained but he invited himself in anyways..... so we made him a drink and rang petes mum to find she had popped into a bar with a friend on her way back from work... anyways shes a tad DRUNK and pete has had to go fetch her and now i have to go down stairs and keep the scary man company :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> Basically My oh mum weird friend was due to come round tonight to see her. she rang earlier to tell us she wouldnt be back in time and to let him know to pop round tomorrow instead but i forgot. so we opened the door to him and explained but he invited himself in anyways..... so we made him a drink and rang petes mum to find she had popped into a bar with a friend on her way back from work... anyways shes a tad DRUNK and pete has had to go fetch her and now i have to go down stairs and keep the scary man company :devil::devil::devil:


 
:gasp: You wont forget next time:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> curcumin supplements - Bing
> 
> 
> Evening Ami:2thumb: Which cat and whats the capsules for?


friend of the familys cat..i posted a pic ageeeeeeeeeeess ago the tort with about a million colours and patches lol 

for the rat, its meant to be good for helping with lumps but i dont have a clue which to get :s


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> me 2 :whistling2:
> 
> image


 
Awww:flrt:Im sure I could squeeze in next to the dog:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Awww:flrt:Im sure I could squeeze in next to the dog:whistling2:


i have a special place for you, right between my undies and my socks :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i have a special place for you, right between my undies and my socks :flrt:


 
:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> i have a special place for you, right between my undies and my socks :flrt:


why would you store her between the two smellyest lots of clothing lol


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> why would you store her between the two smellyest lots of clothing lol


becuse thn everytime i wear my undies i will be happy in the knowledge that they have been right near shells face : victory:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> becuse thn everytime i wear my undies i will be happy in the knowledge that they have been right near shells face : victory:


 
:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to feed the small furries but will be back shortly:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Im off to feed the small furries but will be back shortly:whistling2:


dont you stay away too long :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am totally jealous of your cheap make up, Eileen!!! *lol* I want some bright stuff... *goes to find a link*
> 
> MANLY 120 COLORS EYESHADOW PALETTE + 12 PIGMENT GLITTER on eBay (end time 06-Apr-10 21:17:36 BST)
> 
> *drools*
> 
> Glad to hear you're feeling better, Ian... It's amazing what a good night's sleep can do for ya
> 
> I'm feeling more myself today, Eileen..... Not 100%, but better. At least I haven't been sick.


Didn't have nothing like that though! :sad: The only eye shadows I found were a turquoisy green, moss green, one called "Pearl" which was very pale glittery beige and slightly darker beige. I bought *all* the black mascaras I could find (2!) and all the eye liners I could find, but they still had loads of lippie and brown mascara and blusher and M&S concealer pens (which Elise says she *loves*) and absolutely loads of tubes of lip gloss in all manner of colours. So if there's anything you might be looking for I'm happy to see if I can get you some when I get the chance to go back (if they have any left of course) cos where else can you get make up for 25p!


temerist said:


> i have a special place for you, right between my undies and my socks :flrt:
















































ami_j said:


> why would you store her between the two smellyest lots of clothing lol


Exactly what I thought!!



temerist said:


> becuse thn everytime i wear my undies i will be happy in the knowledge that they have been right near shells face : victory:


   :lol2:

We;ve been out to our fav 2 for 1 pub! :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

jee wizz i dont suppose any of you guys know about showing mini lop rabbits? 

as this is my bunny im wondering how typy he is iv heared he is "VERY typey and good with it" but his head is round and flat at the back, plus with him being white ar shows their feet need to be clean but how do i do just that? xx

meet bounty 

http://static.preloved.co.uk/uploads/userphotos/10/0327/1885078-699m.jpg


----------



## feorag

Is he ringed Connor, cos it's my understanding that you can't show them unless they've been ringed.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

feorag said:


> Is he ringed Connor, cos it's my understanding that you can't show them unless they've been ringed.


the breeder offered to ring him but i said no so im going to contact her and ask her to do it because iv changed my mind about showing him lol xx


----------



## Shell195

Connors rabbit


----------



## sundia

i feel very sick


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, sounds like you've got the dreaded lurgy!!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Oh dear, sounds like you've got the dreaded lurgy!!



ummmmm lol i luffs my marmite on toast i do

by the way Eileen... loads of people have commented on how cute hiro looks in his jumper u knitted!


----------



## feorag

Oh!!! That's kind and much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Shell195

This thread is infected:whistling2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Oh!!! That's kind and much appreciated, thanks!



hehe we starting walking him from lamp post out side our house to the one just up the road and he wears it for this


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> This thread is infected:whistling2:


by gremlins

i think there leader has a simular name to terrorist?


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> by gremlins
> 
> i think there leader has a simular name to terrorist?


 

:lol2: I see hes gone quiet now


----------



## temerist

im not quiet, just sitting in the corner, watching


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im not quiet, just sitting in the corner, watching


Garden gnomes do that:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Garden gnomes do that:whistling2:


 
shut it midget :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shut it midget :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:gasp: Im no midget, maybe I just live in a land of giants:whistling2:
Good things come in small packages:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Im no midget, maybe I just live in a land of giants:whistling2:
> Good things come in small packages:Na_Na_Na_Na:


all short ppl say that :whistling2:

can think of something you are a perfect height for :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> all short ppl say that :whistling2:


I've noticed that too! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> all short ppl say that :whistling2:
> 
> *can think of something you are a perfect height for* :whistling2:


 
And what may that be?


----------



## temerist

ermmm

a low down cuddle?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ermmm
> 
> a low down cuddle?


 

You are being rude again:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

how is a cuddle rude??? its you with the filthy mind missy


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> how is a cuddle rude??? its you with the filthy mind missy


 

Me :gasp: Im a gooooooooodddd girl


----------



## feorag

Well that's me signing off for the night! Sanctuary tomorrow - our first day of the season and then the family arriving at tea-time!

Good night all!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well that's me signing off for the night! Sanctuary tomorrow - our first day of the season and then the family arriving at tea-time!
> 
> Good night all!


 
Night Eileen Im off shortly too.


----------



## Amalthea

Just got in!!!! Went to get my "winnings" from my unit organiser... We had challenges where we earned Easter eggs... I came out with the third most eggs!! *lol*

Ian, you'll like SGF  It's full of wonderful people and some of my closest friends have been made there (kinda like here, actually *lol*)

Shell, I'm short, too (I say virtically challenged), but I have embraced my lack of height  I love being short 

Eileen, definitely keep your eyes out for bright  I like bright make ups, but I tend to wear pinks, purples, blues, and greens, for "every day" stuff


----------



## feorag

Well I found no blues, Jen, apart from a couple of blue mascaras and I only found one bright green, but if there are any when I'm there I'm happy to get them for you if you want me to.

I think the J+M line is finished now, because their website has gone, so I'm thinking the factory are just offloading all their stock.

Well I'm off to work now - speak later!


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely let me know if you find anything 

My back was hurting last night and this morning I can't move.... Am supposed to be out canvassing for 4 hours today, as well. I dunno how much I can do. If I turn my head, it feels like I need to be sick.... URGH!


----------



## Shell195

Morning people, I had an awful nights sleep as the cats battled for the best place in bed:bash:

Im off to Asda soon and then I will take Kye, Karla and Lucy for a run in the woods


----------



## temerist

MENS UNDERWEAR BLACK/PINK OPEN FRONT KISS THONG 7430 on eBay (end time 23-Apr-10 17:30:59 BST)

will it suit me?


----------



## ashley

Hiya!

Eileen, I got the bracelet yesterday! I'm so happy with it so thanks again! :2thumb:

Well I never got offshore on Wednesday. Stuart gave me a lift in but got stuck in the snow, so I jumped in a passing taxi, finally got to the heliport and sat there for 7 hours. Only about 3 or 4 flights left but none to the platform I was visiting so after phoning the guys offshore and finding out the weather wasn't improving, I cancelled my flight and will go out next week instead. It's great being management and being able to cancel rather than sitting there until the heliport closed like all the other guys but I was looking forward to going out as I had a lot to do.

I'm hoping the snow stays away and the roads aren't too bad up north as I'm going to Inverness to pick up my new car tomorrow!

Well, better go get some work done before i go as I'll hardly be here next week!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> MENS UNDERWEAR BLACK/PINK OPEN FRONT KISS THONG 7430 on eBay (end time 23-Apr-10 17:30:59 BST)
> 
> will it suit me?


 

As long as Im not between *that* monstrosity and your socks


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Eileen, I got the bracelet yesterday! I'm so happy with it so thanks again! :2thumb:
> 
> Well I never got offshore on Wednesday. Stuart gave me a lift in but got stuck in the snow, so I jumped in a passing taxi, finally got to the heliport and sat there for 7 hours. Only about 3 or 4 flights left but none to the platform I was visiting so after phoning the guys offshore and finding out the weather wasn't improving, I cancelled my flight and will go out next week instead. It's great being management and being able to cancel rather than sitting there until the heliport closed like all the other guys but I was looking forward to going out as I had a lot to do.
> 
> I'm hoping the snow stays away and the roads aren't too bad up north as I'm going to Inverness to pick up my new car tomorrow!
> 
> Well, better go get some work done before i go as I'll hardly be here next week!


 
HI Ashley I was thinking about you when I saw the awful snow in your area. I hope you are well and spring will arrive soon


----------



## Amalthea

If you wanna scare the girls away, Ian, undies like that is the way to go 

Just got home from canvassing... Codiene has kicked in and I am just stiff and not in agony now. Gonna go lay down, methinks.


----------



## Brett

hey people just got home went to the back door to let me cat in and she came from round the corner then heard loads of meowing went round and there was 2 kittens :2thumb:. so i picked them up brought them inside and put them in the box we had ready for her to give birth in :lol2: now shes licking them and cleaning them and having more kittens aswell :2thumb: feel guilty that she had the first 2 outside tho :devil: just had another quick look and shes just had another 2 woohoo


----------



## Shell195

bretts balls said:


> hey people just got home went to the back door to let me cat in and she came from round the corner then heard loads of meowing went round and there was 2 kittens :2thumb:. so i picked them up brought them inside and put them in the box we had ready for her to give birth in :lol2: now shes licking them and cleaning them and having more kittens aswell :2thumb: feel guilty that she had the first 2 outside tho :devil: just had another quick look and shes just had another 2 woohoo


 


You are sooooooooooo lucky, many people who dont keep their pregnant cats confined never find the kittens as the Mum disappears then eventually comes home with a litter of feral kittens in tow
Make sure you feed her kitten food and give her plenty to drink and tell your Mum to keep her locked in with litter tray


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> If you wanna scare the girls away, Ian, undies like that is the way to go
> 
> Just got home from canvassing... Codiene has kicked in and I am just stiff and not in agony now. Gonna go lay down, methinks.


Poor Jen (((BIG HUGS))), I think you should borrow a nekkid boy to lie on your tummy, they are very healing:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Definitely let me know if you find anything


Had a quick look today on my way home from work, but could only see beige and a darker beige. However, you wouldn't believe the queues inside the shop. It obviously was full of people coming to spend their £5 vouchers - I would have had to stand in the queue for over half an hour to reach the till. 3 people serving and a queue of at least 30 people minimum! If I go back again and there's any left I'll get you any light coloured ones. They also do the M&S Pur Una refills of eye shadow and blusher in thin plastic holders if there's anything in a brighter colour do you want one of those???

So what do you think you've done with your back? It sounds really bad!



ashley said:


> Eileen, I got the bracelet yesterday! I'm so happy with it so thanks again! :2thumb:.


That's great news Ashley, I'm so pleased you liked it and thanks for letting me know.

Has the snow been really bad up there then? Sounds Like it?

Ian, I'm with Jen, if you want to put me off,, wear one of those! 

Well a quiet day at work, bloody freezing and I painted 2 faces!! :roll:

Still it was a icy night and I had to drive through lakes of flooded road to get there and of course the schools only broke up yesterday so maybe parents weren't in a rush to get their kids out and entertain them?


----------



## Shell195

Evening Eileen, I have been over run:gasp: I did a head count before while cleaning round mummy hamsters nest(the babies eyes have started to open and they are coming out to eat. There are 11 of them:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening Eileen, I have been over run:gasp: I did a head count before while cleaning round mummy hamsters nest(the babies eyes have started to open and they are coming out to eat. There are 11 of them:lol2:


What?? :gasp: 11 babies!!!

Is it a syrian or a roborovski?? 11 is a huge number!!!

I've just pm'd you, but I've got to go now cos Iain and Shirley are just back from the fish & chip shop with our tea - couldnt' be bothered to cook!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> What?? :gasp: 11 babies!!!
> 
> Is it a syrian or a roborovski?? 11 is a huge number!!!
> 
> I've just pm'd you, but I've got to go now cos Iain and Shirley are just back from the fish & chip shop with our tea - couldnt' be bothered to cook!


 
11 Syrians, I will get a photo later as they are very cute and the Mum is so laid back. I have 7 good homes lined up already which is good as they are only just 2 weeks old
Enjoy your tea


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> As long as Im not between *that* monstrosity and your socks


you love the thought of being between my socks and my man-thongs :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> If you wanna scare the girls away, Ian, undies like that is the way to go


nothing would scare you away Jen, you know you want me :whistling2:



feorag said:


> Ian, I'm with Jen, if you want to put me off,, wear one of those!


dont lie Eileen, you love the thought of me struting my stuff wearing thongs like that


anyways i think im dying lol, been in bed all day :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> you love the thought of being between my socks and my man-thongs :lol2:
> 
> *Wrong again*:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i think im dying lol, been in bed all day :lol2:


 
You feeling better now? Maybe its contemplating wearing thongs like that which has made you ill :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

still feel ill, had paramedics out last night, had quite alot of morphine think its made me feel worse, its burnt all the back of my of my mouth/throat, got no sleep last night at all


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> still feel ill, had paramedics out last night, had quite alot of morphine think its made me feel worse, its burnt all the back of my of my mouth/throat, got no sleep last night at all


 
:gasp: Was it the Gall stones?
I hope you are ok, Im worried about you now


----------



## temerist

yes it was the gall stones. im ok now, pain has gone but I ate cheese yesterday and thats what caused the pain


----------



## Amalthea

Bloody 'ell, Ian!!! _TRY_ to take it easy.....

I fell asleep *blush* Whoops. Oh well... Feel a bit better now (and can't still have the codiene in my system). No idea what I've done to it.... Meh.

That'd be great, Eileen!!  Thank you!! 

Brett, you were damned lucky!!! Why would you allow your heavily pregnant cat outside?!?


----------



## temerist

is no one chatting


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry... Had to make a trip to asda and am now making stir fry (since I was asleep, no dinner was made *lol*)


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Sorry... Had to make a trip to asda and am now making stir fry (since I was asleep, no dinner was made *lol*)


tut tut thats just not good enough, i would have to sack you for that :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been playing with hamsters:lol2:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx

just had to say i love your sphynx cats they are beautiful soooo jealouse lol! my OH wont let me have one i'm still working on trying to change his mind


----------



## Shell195

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> just had to say i love your sphynx cats they are beautiful soooo jealouse lol! my OH wont let me have one i'm still working on trying to change his mind


A lot of people say they dont like them until they meet them in person, then they fall in love:flrt:. They are amazing alien babies and feel like a hot peach:flrt:


----------



## temerist

finally, people to talk to


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx

Shell195 said:


> A lot of people say they dont like them until they meet them in person, then they fall in love:flrt:. They are amazing alien babies and feel like a hot peach:flrt:


:lol2: :lol2::lol2:

ive always loved them i saw some at the NEC cat show in Birmingham when i was really young and ive wanted one ever since my mother wouldn't let me have one so i always thaught mayb e when i'm older lol! as if now my OH won't let me i can't win,

and whats worse there is a top sphynx breeder who lives only 30 mins from me god its sooo tempting to just get one any way but my OH would have a fit lol!


----------



## Shell195

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> :lol2: :lol2::lol2:
> 
> ive always loved them i saw some at the NEC cat show in Birmingham when i was really young and ive wanted one ever since my mother wouldn't let me have one so i always thaught mayb e when i'm older lol! as if now my OH won't let me i can't win,
> 
> and whats worse there is a top sphynx breeder who lives only 30 mins from me god its sooo tempting to just get one any way but my OH would have a fit lol!


 
Take your OH to meet some, he wont be able to resist:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> finally, people to talk to


 
For someone who wants to talk you are being very quiet:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

im waiting for people to talk to me :blush:

say something fun shell :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im waiting for people to talk to me :blush:
> 
> say something fun shell :lol2:


 
Heres some reasons you should wear a thong:whistling2:

Because of the design of male thongs, and the additional support that they offer, rashes and fungal infections could be a thing of the past for most active men. The cause of these rashes is from the sweat building and setting in a warm environment between the inner thigh and the man’s unmentionable areas. This creates a perfect breeding ground for bacteria and fungi to grow and fester causing, sometimes severe, skin irritation. By wearing a thong, men can eliminate the contact points on their body and allow the sweat to dry before the bacteria and fungi have time to spread and grow.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx

Shell195 said:


> Take your OH to meet some, he wont be able to resist:2thumb:


that could be an idea as the breeder who lives near me has said that i am more than welcome to go and visit hers i could try and persuade him just to meet them but to be honest i still don't thnk he would change his mind he is most stuburn person on the planet lol!


----------



## temerist

no reason for me not to get one then, might save my money first though and just try one of yours o see how it feels, dont worry you can have it back after


----------



## Amalthea

That was a tasty stir fry


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> no reason for me not to get one then, might save my money first though and just try one of yours o see how it feels, dont worry you can have it back after


 
My days of thong wearing have well past, bloody uncomfortable things:lol2:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx

Amalthea said:


> That was a tasty stir fry


mmmmmmmm i love stir fry havn't had one in ages may have to get some next time i go shopping now


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That was a tasty stir fry


Do you feel better now?


----------



## temerist

shell i doubt that very much, i bet your a right kinky minx lol bet you have bought loads from Jen and her parties :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I do feel a bit better  Still very stiff, though. Am hoping I'll be able to move still in the morning *lol*

I, too, hate thongs..... For "sexy" undies, I much prefer french knickers.... Luckily, so does Gary, so we both win! *lol* As for sexy undies for him, I like softy-feely boxer briefs 

And Shell has never ordered anything from me, Ian  Promise...... Now, there IS one of our Cat Chat regulars who has.....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I do feel a bit better  Still very stiff, though. Am hoping I'll be able to move still in the morning *lol*
> 
> I, too, hate thongs..... For "sexy" undies, I much prefer french knickers.... Luckily, so does Gary, so we both win! *lol* As for sexy undies for him, I like softy-feely boxer briefs
> 
> And Shell has never ordered anything from me, Ian  Promise...... Now, there IS one of our Cat Chat regulars who has.....


 

I prefer Frenchies too:2thumb:

Eileen wont be pleased you told on her :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shell i doubt that very much, i bet your a right kinky minx lol bet you have bought loads from Jen and her parties :lol2:


Maybe I had a wardrobe of sexy undies in my younger days but these days its to much effort:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> I do feel a bit better  Still very stiff, though. Am hoping I'll be able to move still in the morning *lol*
> 
> I, too, hate thongs..... *For "sexy" undies, I much prefer french knickers*.... Luckily, so does Gary, so we both win! *lol* As for sexy undies for him, I like softy-feely boxer briefs
> 
> And Shell has never ordered anything from me, Ian  Promise...... Now, there IS one of our Cat Chat regulars who has.....





Shell195 said:


> *I prefer Frenchies too*:2thumb:
> 
> Eileen wont be pleased you told on her :whistling2:


 
are you two trying to give me a bloody heart attack


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> are you two trying to give me a bloody heart attack


:lol2: Ian watch your blood pressure


----------



## temerist

i was told at 3am by the paramedic that i have high blood pressure, n wonder with you 2 about :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i was told at 3am by the paramedic that i have high blood pressure, n wonder with you 2 about :lol2:


 
Dont be trying to blame us:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

well theres no1 else to blame :devil:


you, jen and eileen will be the death of me :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well theres no1 else to blame :devil:
> 
> 
> you, jen and eileen will be the death of me :lol2:


 
Only because you twist everything we say:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*


dont you start giggling young lady :naughty:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Only because you twist everything we say:lol2:


 
i do bloody well not :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i do bloody well not :whistling2:


 
Bloody well do:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

I am a bit of a giggly kinda girl, ya know *nods*


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Bloody well do:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
say something then :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> say something then :lol2:


 
Ermmmmmmmmmmm, Im lost for words:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Ermmmmmmmmmmm, Im lost for words:whistling2:


YOU???????????????

yea right :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> YOU???????????????
> 
> yea right :lol2:


:lol2: You know me to well


----------



## Shell195

You thinking of getting some Sugar gliders?


----------



## temerist

there is only one reason why a woman would be lost for words around me :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> You thinking of getting some Sugar gliders?


 
who?

me?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> there is only one reason why a woman would be lost for words around me :whistling2:


 
In awe of your manliness:whistling2:

Yeah you, you said you had joined the forum


----------



## temerist

well that and my extra large penis :rotfl:

i didnt know what a sugar glider was till i joined that forum lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well that and my extra large penis :rotfl:
> 
> i didnt know what a sugar glider was till i joined that forum lol


 
:gasp: IAN think of your heart:bash: And on that note Im off to bed before you give me nightmares


----------



## temerist

i was thinking of yours lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i was thinking of yours lol


 

I dont have high blood pressure:whistling2:

Im off to bed before you say anything else that that will increase your blood pressure


----------



## Amalthea

You coulda just asked me, Ian, and I'd tell ya what a suggie was  *points to my avvie pic*


----------



## temerist

whats a suggie?


night shell, wet dreams,  sorry ment sweet dreams, bloody keyboard :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You coulda just asked me, Ian, and I'd tell ya what a suggie was  *points to my avvie pic*


 
Night Jen, I will leave you alone with the porn star wannabe:whistling2:
Speak tomorrow x


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> whats a suggie?
> 
> 
> night shell, wet dreams,  sorry ment sweet dreams, bloody keyboard :whistling2:


 
:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ami_j

god this thread gets smutty :lol2:


----------



## temerist

shells fault :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol*

Suggie = short for sugar glider  My avvie pic is one of my first ever suggies, named Candy. She was a very special girl and I'll miss her forever. She passed away nealy 10 years ago now.

Am about to head off to bed, as well.....


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> shells fault :whistling2:


your fault...cos your a man and its always a mans fault


----------



## temerist

yes i might head off to bed aswell, but then as ive spent most of the day in bed im not sure im tired yet :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol*
> 
> Suggie = short for sugar glider  My avvie pic is one of my first ever suggies, named Candy. She was a very special girl and I'll miss her forever. She passed away nealy 10 years ago now.
> 
> Am about to head off to bed, as well.....


night jen


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> your fault...cos your a man and its always a mans fault


 
nah im innocent, well i was till i started chatting on this thread. jen, shell and eileen are a bad influence on me


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> nah im innocent, well i was till i started chatting on this thread. jen, shell and eileen are a bad influence on me


i dont believe you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

well you should believe me, its the truth :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Night, Ami  (don't listen to Ian... always _his_ fault!!)


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> well you should believe me, its the truth :whistling2:


see nothing but lies 



Amalthea said:


> Night, Ami  (don't listen to Ian... always _his_ fault!!)


like i said hes a man ^^


----------



## temerist

i feel like im being ganged up on




























its like a dirty dream :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> i feel like im being ganged up on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like a dirty dream :whistling2:


using this emote would be innapropriate then 
:whip:


----------



## temerist

oooooOOOOOOOOOOO i luvs the whip 

:whip:

yes mistress ami :notworthy:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> oooooOOOOOOOOOOO i luvs the whip
> 
> :whip:
> 
> yes mistress ami :notworthy:


teehee this amuses me 

MY SHOES NEED CLEANING :whip::lol2:


----------



## temerist

would you like me on all 4s? :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> would you like me on all 4s? :mf_dribble:


dont care as long as my shoes are clean :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

you may just qualify to be added to my list of wenches :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> you may just qualify to be added to my list of wenches :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you can do what you want once my shoes are clean mister :lol2:


----------



## temerist

*spit shine* :lol2:

anyway chick im off to bed

chat soon x x


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> *spit shine* :lol2:
> 
> anyway chick im off to bed
> 
> chat soon x x


night :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Hiya, How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Shell195

Morning Selina I hope you and baby are well


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Morning Selina I hope you and baby are well


Baby still has a head cold bless him. Im fine hun. Hows you and your son?


----------



## temerist

morning




























hungover :bash:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hungover :bash:


Awwwww lol. *hugs**


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hungover :bash:


 
No sympathy with you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL

gives me sympathy


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Baby still has a head cold bless him. Im fine hun. Hows you and your son?


 

Im fine but Dan is still having episodes


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL
> 
> gives me sympathy


 

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww poor Ian, he has a self induced hangover:roll:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Im fine but Dan is still having episodes


Maybe ask for a referral to a cardiologist?


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Maybe ask for a referral to a cardiologist?


They wont do anything until he has had a 24 hour ECG:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, ladies (and Ian)  Am feeling MUCH more spritely this morning.... Am about to hop in the bath and then figger out how to spend my day til my party tonight  Have a few plants that need to go in the ground.... And I need to get my herbs out of their little seeder pots (*grins*).


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> Morning, ladies (and Ian)  Am feeling MUCH more spritely this morning.... Am about to hop in the bath and then figger out how to spend my day til my party tonight  Have a few plants that need to go in the ground.... And I need to get my herbs out of their little seeder pots (*grins*).


Heya hun. Iv gota clean the house lol.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> using this emote would be innapropriate then
> :whip:


:lol2: so would this









Well just caught up with what everyone was blethering on about last night! But there's not a lot of news there :whistling2:

Shell, sorry Dan is still have episodes - the sooner he can have this ECG and get a referral the better I think.

Jen, glad you're finally feeling better!:2thumb:

My daughter-in-law and I have been out shopping!


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## selina20

Iv just got back from the drs and got soaked on the way home. Got the biggest bag of pills lmao.

Finally been put on the pill and now have several packs of these, a variety of creams for my psoriasis and several packs of antidepressants. Im sure i nearly cleared the pharmacy out lol.

Ewans got to see a paediatrician about his fontonelles as the dr was also concerned. Now i feel even more anxious as everyone seems to be worried. I dont get it tho as hes perfectly fine.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: so would this image
> 
> Well just caught up with what everyone was blethering on about last night! But there's not a lot of news there :whistling2:
> 
> Shell, sorry Dan is still have episodes - the sooner he can have this ECG and get a referral the better I think.
> 
> Jen, glad you're finally feeling better!:2thumb:
> 
> My daughter-in-law and I have been out shopping!


 
image This made me giggle, where in the world did you find it?:lol2:

Did you buy anything nice?


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Iv just got back from the drs and got soaked on the way home. Got the biggest bag of pills lmao.
> 
> Finally been put on the pill and now have several packs of these, a variety of creams for my psoriasis and several packs of antidepressants. Im sure i nearly cleared the pharmacy out lol.
> 
> Ewans got to see a paediatrician about his fontonelles as the dr was also concerned. Now i feel even more anxious as everyone seems to be worried. I dont get it tho as hes perfectly fine.


Oh dear poor you - you'll be rattling then as you go down the street! :lol2:

I think my attitude with Ewan would be that I wasn't going to worry until a proper expert told me that I had something to worry about, because you could be worrying needlessly! And if it turns out you do have something to worry about, then you need to know whether the circumstances around his birth have contributed to it!



Shell195 said:


> image This made me giggle, where in the world did you find it?:lol2:
> 
> Did you buy anything nice?


I stealed it from SERF!!

Just a t-shirt for Elise's boyfriend's birthday and some great make up blusher brushes that will be good for applying face make up. that was about it really. Shirley bought more though! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I have a very sore arm. When I went to hospital they put a line on my arm to take blood and left it in until I went home. Stupid me bent my arm and got shooting pains and the nurse said I had creased the line. My arm is now black and blue from my inner elbow and all the way up and its aching:bash:


----------



## temerist

evening all


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> image
> 
> evening all


I knew you would be impressed by that:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Iv just got back from the drs and got soaked on the way home. Got the biggest bag of pills lmao.
> 
> Finally been put on the pill and now have several packs of these, a variety of creams for my psoriasis and several packs of antidepressants. Im sure i nearly cleared the pharmacy out lol.
> 
> Ewans got to see a paediatrician about his fontonelles as the dr was also concerned. Now i feel even more anxious as everyone seems to be worried. I dont get it tho as hes perfectly fine.


I agree with Eileen dont worry until you have something to worry about, you will just make yourself ill


----------



## Brett

evening people :no1:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> image
> 
> evening all


oh look its the smutty one


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> oh look its the smutty one


 
:lol2: The smutty terrorist ( Ooops I mean temerist dont I?):whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: The smutty terrorist ( Ooops I mean temerist dont I?):whistling2:


:lol2: i like it


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :lol2: i like it


 
Its VERY quiet on here tonight


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> oh look its the smutty one





Shell195 said:


> :lol2: The smutty terrorist ( Ooops I mean temerist dont I?):whistling2:


 
im not smutty :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Its VERY quiet on here tonight


isnt it ...ppl off out having lives :lol2:


temerist said:


> im not smutty :lol2:


you are , your a naughty boy lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I knew you would be impressed by that:lol2:


So did I! That's why I posted it! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

yes miss ami i am a naughty boy :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been playing with baby hamsters:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yes miss ami i am a naughty boy :lol2:
> 
> image


 
See you are at it again:roll:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with baby hamsters:flrt:


is that what your calling it now :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> is that what your calling it now :whistling2:


 

Put the whisky away :lol2:


----------



## temerist

im very sober tonight :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> yes miss ami i am a naughty boy :lol2:
> 
> image


:whip::lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with baby hamsters:flrt:


awwwww  baby hamsters are so cute
im trying to think where i could get a gerbil on potentially short notice


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im very sober tonight :lol2:


 
That makes a change:whistling2:



ami_j said:


> :whip::lol2:
> 
> awwwww  baby hamsters are so cute
> im trying to think where i could get a gerbil on potentially short notice


Have you looked on google?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> That makes a change:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Have looked on google?


will have a look, im limited by public transport...
ideally my gerbil perks up some more but shes looking a bit peaky , i dont want the remaining one to be alone


----------



## temerist

have you tried the admag


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> have you tried the admag


i will have to get one for a look, theres a gerbil rescue, i dont know if shes still running though


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i will have to get one for a look, theres a gerbil rescue, i dont know if shes still running though


 
Give her a call as shes advertised on Preloved at the minute







*By Telephone*

Telephone eeejay4 on:
*01142558247 (Evening)*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Give her a call and find out
> *Sheffield Gerbil Rescue Tel:- 0114 255 8247.
> 
> *


i shall do that tomorrow  unless she emails back before... im hoping i wont need to look for her a new friend im hoping that storm doesnt die


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i shall do that tomorrow  unless she emails back before... im hoping i wont need to look for her a new friend im hoping that storm doesnt die


 

It is very sad that small furries dont have long lives


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> It is very sad that small furries dont have long lives


aye  shes only about two
not sure if she dies whether i will get another or rehome rayne


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i shall do that tomorrow  unless she emails back before... im hoping i wont need to look for her a new friend im hoping that storm doesnt die


Evening peeps. I have never ventured in here before Jaime, havent moved out of off topic in months lol.

Its a shame about your gerbil, how old is she now?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> aye  shes only about two
> not sure if she dies whether i will get another or rehome rayne


Im in the process of getting a male chinchilla to put with my 2 girls but I will have to have him neutered first
They are aged 10 and 12 and one keeps going to the vets and they think she has age related issues. I thought I would get another so I dont have a lonely one if anything happens


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening peeps. I have never ventured in here before Jaime, havent moved out of off topic in months lol.
> 
> Its a shame about your gerbil, how old is she now?


are you stalking me :hmm::lol2:
shes around two now they both are


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im in the process of getting a male chinchilla to put with my 2 girls but I will have to have him neutered first
> They are aged 10 and 12 and one keeps going to the vets and they think she has age related issues. I thought I would get another so I dont have a lonely one if anything happens


that was my idea with the rats so i had trios :whistling2:
ive heard female gerbils can be funny with declanning and being kept in more than pairs , not sure how much truth is in that though


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> are you stalking me :hmm::lol2:
> shes around two now they both are


 
Yes :lol2:

Thats quite old then, My oldest hams are a year and two months now!

Its been a year now since i started with rodents, the time has gone so quickly


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yes :lol2:
> 
> Thats quite old then, My oldest hams are a year and two months now!
> 
> Its been a year now since i started with rodents, the time has gone so quickly


gerbils get to about 4 dont they?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> that was my idea with the rats so i had trios :whistling2:
> ive heard female gerbils can be funny with declanning and being kept in more than pairs , not sure how much truth is in that though


 
I did that with my original 2 rats but the 2 rescue boys I got were adult and it never worked so I bought another cage. I then put 3 babies with the original 2 and they were fine. I then tried putting a hairless boy in with them and they were horrid so I got him a new cage and another hairless boy as a friend so now I have 3 huge cages with 3 lots of rats:lol2:
I do love rats they are so affectionate:flrt:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> gerbils get to about 4 dont they?


Think they can live upto 4 but obviously some wont live as long.


----------



## Shell195

Alex if you breed hamsters can I ask advice on the best food for weaning hamsters


----------



## Shell195

Our thread is very much like Off topic:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I did that with my original 2 rats but the 2 rescue boys I got were adult and it never worked so I bought another cage. I then put 3 babies with the original 2 and they were fine. I then tried putting a hairless boy in with them and they were horrid so I got him a new cage and another hairless boy as a friend so now I have 3 huge cages with 3 lots of rats:lol2:
> I do love rats they are so affectionate:flrt:


they are :flrt:



Alex said:


> Think they can live upto 4 but obviously some wont live as long.


hmm true 


Shell195 said:


> Alex if you breed hamsters can I ask advice on the best food for weaning hamsters


i used to breed them too 
bits of boiled egg they like, a small bottle of lactol on the side of the cage for when they start drinking out of bottles, baby food, lactol porridge


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> they are :flrt:
> 
> 
> hmm true
> 
> i used to breed them too
> bits of boiled egg they like, a small bottle of lactol on the side of the cage for when they start drinking out of bottles, baby food, lactol porridge


 
Thankyou I will try that. It was the mums first litter and she has 11 of them now at 2 1/2 weeks old/ My oh bought her from a petshop as she was obviously pregnant and he felt sorry for her


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Thankyou I will try that. It was the mums first litter and she has 11 of them now at 2 1/2 weeks old/ My oh bought her from a petshop as she was obviously pregnant and he felt sorry for her


oh bless her  
they all finished opening their eyes?


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Alex if you breed hamsters can I ask advice on the best food for weaning hamsters


Yes i do breed hamsters, i use a mix of canary seeds, and they also have some of the food i feed to my hamsters, the canary seed is a mix of small seeds i know it contains millet seeds,there are more seeds in there but im not too sure what they are off the top of my head. They also like the mix i feed to my others, they start taking that from mum after she empties her pouches into the nest.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> oh bless her
> they all finished opening their eyes?


 
Only 2 have their eyes partly open but they are all coming out to eat. I already have 6 great homes lined up, only 5 more to find
I think some of them are satins as they have dense shiny fur. Do I split the sexes at 4 weeks and rehome at 6 or is it 8 weeks?
The mum has been great


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Yes i do breed hamsters, i use a mix of canary seeds, and they also have some of the food i feed to my hamsters, the canary seed is a mix of small seeds i know it contains millet seeds,there are more seeds in there but im not too sure what they are off the top of my head. They also like the mix i feed to my others, they start taking that from mum after she empties her pouches into the nest.


 
I have noticed how she fill her pouches and empties them into the nest. I have given them some millet and other small seeds and they are eating her mix


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i used to breed them too
> bits of boiled egg they like, a small bottle of lactol on the side of the cage for when they start drinking out of bottles, baby food, lactol porridge


Yep also give them boiled egg. Plus i give some to the female when she is pregnant.


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Yep also give them boiled egg. Plus i give some to the female when she is pregnant.


She has had some scrambled egg, chicken , mealworms and dried catfood when she was pregnant. She actually looks in great condition considering she has reared 11


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Only 2 have their eyes partly open but they are all coming out to eat. I already have 6 great homes lined up, only 5 more to find
> I think some of them are satins as they have dense shiny fur. Do I split the sexes at 4 weeks and rehome at 6 or is it 8 weeks?
> The mum has been great


they can go at 6 weeks  and yes you can split the males at four , the girls can stay til 5 if mum doesnt mind. gives them at least a week to work out how to look after themselves. 
some will kick up a fuss and be territorial before six weeks, i had young females fight for territory not long after coming away from mum so keep an eye. i find males will tolerate each other longer


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> they can go at 6 weeks  and yes you can split the males at four , the girls can stay til 5 if mum doesnt mind. gives them at least a week to work out how to look after themselves.
> some will kick up a fuss and be territorial before six weeks, i had young females fight for territory not long after coming away from mum so keep an eye. i find males will tolerate each other longer


 
They squabble now:gasp: Are young babies easy to sex?
Also I want to move them all into a zoozone will it upset mum if I do this?


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> I have noticed how she fill her pouches and empties them into the nest. I have given them some millet and other small seeds and they are eating her mix


when my females empty their pouches into the nest, you can see the babies holding peices of the food eating it.

They do love millet and also small seeds, because its easy for them to eat them. Mine always love the millet, even my older hamsters.


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> She has had some scrambled egg, chicken , mealworms and dried catfood when she was pregnant. She actually looks in great condition considering she has reared 11


Yes thats fine, it helps her to stay in good condition. 

Largest litter i have had was 10.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> They squabble now:gasp: Are young babies easy to sex?


no i mean REALLY squabble lol atm they are just playing XD 
yup really easy , you will wonder how pet shops muck it up


alex i might try my syrian with some millet, i assumed it would be too small for him


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Yes thats fine, it helps her to stay in good condition.
> 
> Largest litter i have had was 10.


 
This was a brother and sister mating as the petshop had wrongly sexed one of them until I pointed it out(there were 3 in a cage)

I also pointed out that the sign they had offering 2 hamsters and a habitrail cage was not right as Syrians are territorial


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> They squabble now:gasp: Are young babies easy to sex?
> Also I want to move them all into a zoozone will it upset mum if I do this?


Not too sure about the cage change as i have never done this.

Males will be very easy to tell apart from females


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> no i mean REALLY squabble lol atm they are just playing XD
> yup really easy , you will wonder how pet shops muck it up
> 
> 
> alex i might try my syrian with some millet, i assumed it would be too small for him


You would be surprised, it is small but they like it.


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Not too sure about the cage change as i have never done this.
> 
> Males will be very easy to tell apart from females


I will wait until I seperate them then


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> You would be surprised, it is small but they like it.


he can have some in a bit then lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> he can have some in a bit then lol


 :lol2: How many syrians do you have now? Just the one?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> :lol2: How many syrians do you have now? Just the one?


yeah just my gold banded 
had 30 odd at one point lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> yeah just my gold banded
> had 30 odd at one point lol


quite alot then lol

Was that before rats?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> yeah just my gold banded
> had 30 odd at one point lol


 
:lol2: That was a lot of hamsters


----------



## temerist

*OUCH!!!!!*


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> quite alot then lol
> 
> Was that before rats?


no had rats too just not as many


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: That was a lot of hamsters


yeah lol 30 cages to clean took forever


temerist said:


> *OUCH!!!!!*


what you done u silly man


----------



## temerist

pain


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> pain


 

Why??


----------



## temerist

gall stones again  just taken 5ml of morphine, need to wait 15/20 mins before i can take another 5ml


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> gall stones again  just taken 5ml of morphine, need to wait 15/20 mins before i can take another 5ml


 
Again? Havent you got anything to prevent it? You go on holiday soon, it needs sorting


----------



## temerist

cant really prevent it, just try and deal with the pain when it happens


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> cant really prevent it, just try and deal with the pain when it happens


 
Cant they operate?


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> gall stones again  just taken 5ml of morphine, need to wait 15/20 mins before i can take another 5ml


awwww ouch


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Cant they operate?


im on a waiting list for a laparoscopic cholecystectomy


----------



## temerist

ok just had another 5ml, still not feeling better, hopefully this will kick in shortly


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ok just had another 5ml, still not feeling better, hopefully this will kick in shortly


 
Didnt the Morphine make you worse last time?


----------



## temerist

it will make me feel like shit tomorrow but will eventually mask the pain tonight


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> it will make me feel like shit tomorrow but will eventually mask the pain tonight


 

I hope you feel better soon as you are off on holiday shortly


----------



## temerist

8days :jump:

dont worry i will bring you a present back


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> 8days :jump:
> 
> dont worry i will bring you a present back


Some Gaviscon:lol2:


----------



## temerist

i was going to bring you back some kind of sphynx from luxor, but ok if you just want gaviscon :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i was going to bring you back some kind of sphynx from luxor, but ok if you just want gaviscon :whistling2:


 
As if:lol2:


----------



## temerist

not a big 100ft stone one, but a mini version, like a tourist trinkett :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> not a big 100ft stone one, but a mini version, like a tourist trinkett :lol2:


:lol2: I could imagine you trying to steal one of the original Sphynx


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to bed now, I hope you feel better tomorrow Ian xx


----------



## temerist

goodnight hun x


----------



## Alex

Morning guys. Anyone still around?


----------



## Amalthea

Poor you, Ian  {{{hugs}}}

Had a brilliant party tonight!! Over £500 in sales! WOO!!!!! *does the happy dance*


----------



## temerist

im here alex, still in agony :lol2:

congratz jen xx


----------



## Alex

temerist said:


> im here alex, still in agony :lol2:
> 
> congratz jen xx


 :lol2: My mum has gallstones, was diagnosed with them back in January, and her consultation is the 15th April, they don't rush do they?


----------



## Amalthea

*snuggles Ian* I truly hope the drugs at least numb you a bit


----------



## temerist

had my operation cancelled once already, now sadly its just a case of waiting


----------



## Amalthea

That bites.... I inderstand how useless they can be, though.

Anyhoo.... Am heading off to bed... My brain's a bit fuzzy (had a couple celebratory amaretto and diet cokes *grins*). Night...... Try to get some sleep, Ian.


----------



## Alex

temerist said:


> had my operation cancelled once already, now sadly its just a case of waiting


Thats not good. 
When my mum went into hospital, she was in for about 11 days and for 6 of them they wouldnt let her eat, because she had jaundice as well as gallstones and they didnt know what caused it. Finally they said that some stones were blocking the duct and they thaught that was causing the jaundice, and they had to put a camera down her throat and remove the stone. That cleared that up but now she is waiting for the consultation, so the operation could be weeks away.


----------



## temerist

night jen x x

i have been admitted about 14 times to hospital in about 6 months and still havent had the op but they cant operate whilst its imflammed. a few times they have thought a stone had moved from my gall bladder and into my pancreas, luckily it hadnt as pancreatitus is life threatning


----------



## Alex

temerist said:


> night jen x x
> 
> i have been admitted about 14 times to hospital in about 6 months and still havent had the op but they cant operate whilst its imflammed. a few times they have thought a stone had moved from my gall bladder and into my pancreas, luckily it hadnt as pancreatitus is life threatning


 When she had the stone removed, she had to sign a disclamer because it could cause the pancreas to bleed causing that condition.

6 months:gasp: i bet that must be painful!


----------



## temerist

morning all

i sound like a squeaky girl, im loosing my voice :lol2:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> morning all
> 
> i sound like a squeaky girl, im loosing my voice :lol2:


Hahaha bet thats embarassing.

Happy Easter


----------



## feorag

Morning Ian - how are you this morning? Just caught up with all last night's gossip and you said you would feel awful this morning! I hope you don't!


Alex said:


> Morning guys. Anyone still around?


Hi Alex and welcome to our friendly chatty thread! 


Amalthea said:


> Poor you, Ian  {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Had a brilliant party tonight!! Over £500 in sales! WOO!!!!! *does the happy dance*


Jen that's excellent. You seem to do really well when you have a booking. Are you finding bookings easier to get now or not?



Amalthea said:


> Anyhoo.... Am heading off to bed... My brain's a bit fuzzy (had a couple celebratory amaretto and diet cokes *grins*). Night...... Try to get some sleep, Ian.


:mf_dribble: Hmmmmmmmm........... Amaretto! *drools*


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Hahaha bet thats embarassing.
> 
> Happy Easter


Hi Selina - we cross posted.

Happy Easter to you too! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

Happy Easter 2 u 2 Selina and Eileen

I dont feel awful this morning but the morphine is messing up my throat, when I had some the other night and the paramedics came out and gave me some the next day my thraot was so sore, now today ive just lost my voice


----------



## Shell195

Morming people and Happy Easter.
Ian I hope you feel better(painfree) this morning, have you got a sore throat due to the morphine?
Well done Jen, you certainly have the knack:no1:


----------



## temerist

im guessing its because of the morphine, ill be ok in abit just have to be extra careful what i eat


----------



## selina20

My house seems wierdly empty. Marks taken puppy to work and now i seem lost not having to watch what shes upto all day lol.


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi All and Happy Easter to Everyone,

How's everyone doing?? Ian, just quickly seen that you havn't been feeling well, hope you are on the mend soon. I need to catch up on all the news but will check in at the end of the day.: victory:

Got the folks coming round for lunch at about midday so am just about to have a quick soak and then a mad tidy up before they come round, lol!!!

Jules
xxxxxxxx


----------



## selina20

Basilbrush said:


> Hi All and Happy Easter to Everyone,
> 
> How's everyone doing?? Ian, just quickly seen that you havn't been feeling well, hope you are on the mend soon. I need to catch up on all the news but will check in at the end of the day.: victory:
> 
> Got the folks coming round for lunch at about midday so am just about to have a quick soak and then a mad tidy up before they come round, lol!!!
> 
> Jules
> xxxxxxxx


Im doing fine thanks. Only have to cook for me and the other half lol. Off to collect my baby crestie tomorrow too


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> , now today ive just lost my voice


Thank goodness you can type! :lol2:

Hi Jules - welcome back!

I've got all the family to feed again today, but we're doing informal today - fajitas!


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Thank goodness you can type! :lol2:
> 
> Hi Jules - welcome back!
> 
> I've got all the family to feed again today, but we're doing informal today - fajitas!


cant tell if thats sarcasm or not :lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> cant tell if thats sarcasm or not :lol2:


Moi?? Sarcastic??? Surely Not?? :whistling2:

Make no mistake Ian, when I'm being sarcastic you'll know!!! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

well ladies im off out for a carvery :lol2:

i will check in with you all later

be careful with all those yummy easter eggs, dont want to be hearing about weight loss over the next week and how you shouldnt have eaten all those eggs etc etc. this was jans favourite time of year as she had an excuse to pig out on chocolate, then after constantly moaned about how her diet is out the window :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well ladies im off out for a carvery :lol2:
> 
> i will check in with you all later
> 
> be careful with all those yummy easter eggs, dont want to be hearing about weight loss over the next week and how you shouldnt have eaten all those eggs etc etc. this was jans favourite time of year as she had an excuse to pig out on chocolate, then after constantly moaned about how her diet is out the window :lol2:


Enjoy yourself Ian 
My daughter bought me a huge Thorntons easter egg with chocolates and now I feel sick as Ive eaten half of the chocolates:lol2:


----------



## selina20

Iv got 1 easter egg and a couple of creme eggs lol.


----------



## temerist

i like dipping chips in creme eggs :mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> i like dipping chips in creme eggs :mf_dribble:


Are you pregnant :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i like dipping chips in creme eggs :mf_dribble:


 
I love cream eggs but that is just minging My friend likes to break a bar of chocolate up and mix it with cheese and onion crisps


----------



## temerist

selina20 said:


> Are you pregnant :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


dont you technically have to be "getting some" to be pregnant :lol2:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> dont you technically have to be "getting some" to be pregnant :lol2:


You could be one of those super fertile people that just has to look at another to get them pregnant lol


----------



## temerist

i could be :lol2:


or


maybe .....................




















just maybe ...................



























it has something to with the fact IM A MAN :lol2:


----------



## selina20

temerist said:


> i could be :lol2:
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> maybe .....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just maybe ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has something to with the fact IM A MAN :lol2:


But you said you sounded like a woman earlier so you could be changing gender :lol2:


----------



## temerist

i could be the new Lady GaGa

Lady Ian

p-p-p-p-poker face


----------



## Amalthea

*pokes Ian's face*

Happy Easter, everybody!!  I hate creme eggs *gags* The neighbor kids were having an easter egg hunt, so I gave each of them a creme egg  Sooo cute!! I have LOADS of eggs to eat from work....

I do alright, Eileen  I am not getting as many bookings as I was last year, but not bad  I don't have any booked in for this week, but I may get to cover some for other party planners, so I still get monies.  Who'd have thunk it.... The animal mad little girl from Puyallup (my home town) is good at selling vibrators?!? *lol*

I wanted to do a little BBQ today, but everything is freaking closed (this is one thing that really irritates me about the UK..... ASDA shuts?!? It's WalMart, therefore, it shouldn't ever close!!!!!). BAH! 

Went to a little garden center by us and got some plants for the front of our house  Gary's out there planting them now *grins*

Ian, do we get any new pics? *flutters eyelashes*


----------



## feorag

You were lucky to find a garden centre open - all ours are closed.

We;ve just been to one, but it's a member of "The Gardening club" chain and they had an open day for members to just come along and browse and eat. All they could sell were meals and coffees. But they had a little treasure hunt for children where they had to find rabbit photos hidden throughout the top half of the centre and name all the rabbits and they got a little Lindt rabbit when they handed in their forms, so that kept Iain amused. The children kind of tagges along,but Shirley and I stood and laughed at Iain, cos he was desperate to find them all - he's sooooo competitive!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You were lucky to find a garden centre open - all ours are closed.
> 
> We;ve just been to one, but it's a member of "The Gardening club" chain and they had an open day for members to just come along and browse and eat. All they could sell were meals and coffees. But they had a little treasure hunt for children where they had to find rabbit photos hidden throughout the top half of the centre and name all the rabbits and they got a little Lindt rabbit when they handed in their forms, so that kept Iain amused. The children kind of tagges along,but Shirley and I stood and laughed at Iain, cos he was desperate to find them all - he's sooooo competitive!! :lol2:


 
:lol2ont you just love men:roll:


----------



## feorag

My son is like an open book - truly!! :roll: He's even competitive against his children! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* This isn't a "proper" garden center..... Just a little place that sells plants. Now Gary is out putting the gate up in the garden (and he's planted all the weeds we bought)


----------



## temerist

early evening all x


----------



## Amalthea

Got another emote for ya, Ian


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Got another emote for ya, Ian image


 
:gasp: im not welsh


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Got another emote for ya, Ian image


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## feorag

Good one Jen! :2thumb:

Forgot to tell you all, just been reminded by another thread, but Skye went absolutely balistic when the family arrived on Friday night. As soon as I opened the front door and he saw Ellie standing there, he totally lost control and started squealing! Mollie managed to get into the living room, but he was jumping up at her so much he had her literally pinned on the chair! :roll:

Iain, he has always had a 'thing' about, but every time Iain lies on the floor he literally throws himself on top of him screaming and opera singing with excitement! It's hilarious to watch. He certainly remembers them with a lot of pleasure!

Oh and I also forgot Simon has a new cat video out - have a look at this - *I LOVE IT!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuf61OjvoPQ&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVi_bwy2PJo


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*


I wish we could have fun emocions on here


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Good one Jen! :2thumb:
> 
> Forgot to tell you all, just been reminded by another thread, but Skye went absolutely balistic when the family arrived on Friday night. As soon as I opened the front door and he saw Ellie standing there, he totally lost control and started squealing! Mollie managed to get into the living room, but he was jumping up at her so much he had her literally pinned on the chair! :roll:
> 
> Iain, he has always had a 'thing' about, but every time Iain lies on the floor he literally throws himself on top of him screaming and opera singing with excitement! It's hilarious to watch. He certainly remembers them with a lot of pleasure!
> 
> Oh and I also forgot Simon has a new cat video out - have a look at this - *I LOVE IT!!*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuf61OjvoPQ&feature=related[/COLOR]YouTube - Simon's Cat 'Snow Business' (Parts 1 and 2)





I read about Skye on the other thread, very sweet:flrt:
I love Simons cat:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am uploading some funny pictures of the Mutt


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/491925-bubbles.html#post5987986


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/491925-bubbles.html#post5987986


 
Great photos:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Quite difficult getting any decent ones, cuz he's a fast little bugger *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *pokes Ian's face*
> 
> Happy Easter, everybody!!  I hate creme eggs *gags* The neighbor kids were having an easter egg hunt, so I gave each of them a creme egg  Sooo cute!! I have LOADS of eggs to eat from work....
> 
> I do alright, Eileen  I am not getting as many bookings as I was last year, but not bad  I don't have any booked in for this week, but I may get to cover some for other party planners, so I still get monies.  Who'd have thunk it.... *The animal mad little girl from Puyallup (my home town) is good at selling vibrators?!? *lol**
> 
> I wanted to do a little BBQ today, but everything is freaking closed (this is one thing that really irritates me about the UK..... ASDA shuts?!? It's WalMart, therefore, it shouldn't ever close!!!!!). BAH!
> 
> Went to a little garden center by us and got some plants for the front of our house  Gary's out there planting them now *grins*
> 
> Ian, do we get any new pics? *flutters eyelashes*


 

Jen I wonder how the folks back home reply to friends when they ask what you are doing with your life:whistling2:
Maybe they tell them you sell rabbits for a living:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

What was that wipe stuff that is good for people who suffer with cat allergies??


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen I wonder how the folks back home reply to friends when they ask what you are doing with your life:whistling2:
> Maybe they tell them you sell rabbits for a living:lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: I can't wait for my high school reunion next year!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> What was that wipe stuff that is good for people who suffer with cat allergies??


Petalcleanse


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx!!  Somebody I know is struggling at her OH's parent's house *lol*


----------



## girlsnotgray

Amalthea said:


> Fanx!!  Somebody I know is struggling at her OH's parent's house *lol*


Surely she's got the perfect excuse NOT to visit the inlaws. . .:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

post some piccies up of you all :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> post some piccies up of you all :lol2:


no lol im not going to inflict my uglyness :lol2:


----------



## temerist

awww come on miss ami


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> awww come on miss ami


You already think I look like Bette midler so whats the point :lol2:


----------



## temerist

post some up to change my mind then shell :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

girlsnotgray said:


> Surely she's got the perfect excuse NOT to visit the inlaws. . .:2thumb:


 
*lol* I know, huh!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Ian as it was your idea you should go first:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Ian as it was your idea you should go first:whistling2:


 
but ppl take the piss out of me :lol2: and then start posting worzel gummidge pics


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, Ian... 'Specially for you


----------



## temerist

mmmmm very nice :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Me and Conker a few weeks ago (I look like shite, but she looks lovely, as always)


----------



## Amalthea

Did you ever see my photoshoot pics?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Did you ever see my photoshoot pics?


 
Just watch his blood pressure Jen:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Am fully clothed


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Me and Conker a few weeks ago (I look like shite, but she looks lovely, as always)
> 
> image


wtf is that??? is it a monkey???



Amalthea said:


> Did you ever see my photoshoot pics?


no dont think i did



Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Am fully clothed


 
pity :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> awww come on miss ami


no :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Amalthea said:


> Me and Conker a few weeks ago (I look like shite, but she looks lovely, as always)
> 
> image


awwww conker :flrt:


----------



## temerist

come on ami, dont be shy


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> come on ami, dont be shy


oh alright but i warned you 








its a few years old but i still look pretty much the same


----------



## Amalthea

Conker is a slow loris  I've know her since she was this big *holds up thumb and forefinger about 4 inches apart*

This is her when she was much teenier 










And again (ignore the HUGE spot on my face)


----------



## Shell195

Im shy:blush:










30 years ago

Top pic with mother and bottom pic Im the one in black


----------



## Amalthea

Poo... The pics got messed up....


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Im shy:blush:
> 
> image


*lol* I bet you couldn't tell that I am not shy in the least when it comes to cameras? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> oh alright but i warned you
> image
> its a few years old but i still look pretty much the same


 
So you are a horny devil Ami:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

teeny bit more recent , you can see my side fringe didnt want to stay where i put it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Poo... The pics got messed up....
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Jen you look really beautiful:flrt:


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> oh alright but i warned you
> image
> its a few years old but i still look pretty much the same


oooo ami u horny devil

jen :mf_dribble: WOW you look amazing hun

and bette, oops i mean shell, love ur pics too


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> So you are a horny devil Ami:whistling2:


was fancy dress :lol2:
more of a rocker


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen you really look beautiful:flrt:





temerist said:


> oooo ami u horny devil
> 
> jen :mf_dribble: WOW you look amazing hun
> 
> and bette, oops i mean shell, love ur pics too


 
Thanx  It's amazing what can be done with make up, lighting, and touch ups! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Thanx  It's amazing what can be done with make up, lighting, and touch ups! :lol2:


nonsense you look lovely in normal pics too


----------



## temerist

well i think you look stunning, gary is a very lucky man : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> nonsense you look lovely in normal pics too





temerist said:


> well i think you look stunning, gary is a very lucky man : victory:


 

:blush::blush::blush:


Thanx


----------



## Shell195

In Tescos 2 years ago, I hate this photo(it doesnt even look like me) but I just cant help myself dressing up when I see a costume:lol2:











Drunk so excuse the face, this was taken on the ladies night I went too


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Amalthea

Love those pics, Shell!!!!


----------



## temerist

lol see shell you are a star


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> In Tescos 2 years ago, I hate this photo(it doesnt even look like me) but I just cant help myself dressing up when I see a costume:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Drunk so excuse the face, this was taken on the ladies night I went too
> 
> image


:lol2: shell the star


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> lol see shell you are a star


 
We all knew that already... Just gotta convince her


----------



## Shell195

Here my 2 youngest kids taken at the weekend:flrt:I think my daughter is gorgeous I wish she would agree


----------



## temerist

me (sat down) with (from left to right) brother chris, sister pauline and cousin john


----------



## Amalthea

Beautiful kids, too....


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> image
> 
> me (sat down) with (from left to right) brother chris, sister pauline and cousin john


 
Ive seen this before:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I havent got a recent one of me or my eldest son


----------



## temerist

we know you`ve seen it shell, but i thought id shock everyone else lol


----------



## Amalthea

Me and my "baby" brother in 2008










And the crash test dummy










In Seattle with (from l-r) Kristen (my closest friend back home), me, Ben, and Kayleigh (his THEN girlfriend)


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> we know you`ve seen it shell, but i thought id shock everyone else lol


 
Not shocked at all  You look how I imagined you would :flrt:


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Not shocked at all  You look how I imagined you would :flrt:


 
really???? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195




----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> image


ooooo squeeze them shell :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao*


----------



## Amalthea

_May_ have been a BIT tipsy


----------



## temerist

had a few to drink lol


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> image
> 
> had a few to drink lol


i feel like i have looking at that pic lol


----------



## temerist

yes not sure why its so wobbly


----------



## temerist

have i scared everyone off?


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> have i scared everyone off?


lol its gone very quiet


----------



## Shell195

I was just seeing to small furries etc


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yes not sure why its so wobbly


Because the person who took it was drunk too:lol2:


----------



## temerist

who wants to see pic of me doing what i do best :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> who wants to see pic of me doing what i do best :whistling2:


 
Erm is it drinking whisky, homing dogs, in pain or something worse:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I think I need a night out after looking at all the photos. I am going to a fundraising Barn dance to raise money for our sanctuary but that doesnt count:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Erm is it drinking whisky, homing dogs, in pain or something worse:whistling2:


what do you take me for :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> what do you take me for :whistling2:


 
Dont ask that question:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Ian doing what Ian does best :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> Ian doing what Ian does best :whistling2:
> 
> image


 

Im very good at that too:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

*I NEED FURBY:flrt::flrt::flrt:*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> *I NEED FURBY:flrt::flrt::flrt:*


whats furby? or the furby toy lol


----------



## Amalthea

That Furby _IS_ VERY cute!!! 

I was just cleaning out meeces and taking some pics of babies


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> whats furby? or the furby toy lol


 
This one Ami *New pictures of Furball the...*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That Furby _IS_ VERY cute!!!
> 
> I was just cleaning out meeces and taking some pics of babies


I need photos of my baby hammies:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

You definitely do!!!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> This one Ami *New pictures of Furball the...*


awwwww :flrt:


Shell195 said:


> I need photos of my baby hammies:flrt:


yes you do!:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awwwww :flrt:
> 
> yes you do!:flrt:


Do they fill their pouches as young as 2 1/2 weeks old?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup *giggles* Baby hamsters are so funny, cuz they start acting like hamsters even before their eyes open


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Do they fill their pouches as young as 2 1/2 weeks old?


yes lol even though they can fit like one tiny bit of food hehe


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> yes lol even though they can fit like one tiny bit of food hehe


 

Thank god for that, one of the babies had 2 ridges either side of its face and just wanted to go back to bed.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> bubbles


Great photos Jen :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Me and Conker a few weeks ago (I look like shite, but she looks lovely, as always)
> 
> image


That is one cute critter!

Well I laughed at all the photos, so thought I'd better go find some of mine.

Me, Iain, Shirley & Mollie on top of Aenoch Mor in the Ben Nevis Range - look at Mollie, bless her - I think she was about 6 year old!










Me with Chloe (the granddaughter I've spent most of my life savings in a Contact court case - which we all lost!!) when we were being allowed to see her a couple of years ago.










During my gypsy days :lol2:

















On the cruise about 10 years ago. This was at the Captain's Cocktail Party. The gorgeous girl on the far left is Roz, whose children I look after every week, the one in the middle is my friend Emma in Gloucester and next to her is my friend who breeds Maine *****, who I went to America a couple of years earlier to buy **** cats.










Me, Roz and Emma on the Kumba at Busch Gardens the same holiday










And now for a more serious one. This was taken in Edinburgh a couple of years ago when 3 of us on here met up for the day. Like Shell (cos we are sisters actually!) I have a rule that hats in shops must always be tried on and photographed.










And another very serious one of my dysfunctional family.


----------



## Shell195

Great photos Eileen, the one in the hat made me giggle:lol2::lol2:
Im surprised Ive never been thrown out of places for dressing up:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

fab piccies Eileen, u truely are a MILF :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> fab piccies Eileen, u truely are a MILF :whistling2:


 

:gasp: I would run far and fast if I was you


----------



## temerist

ok ok
































a GILF then :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> ok ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a GILF then :lol2:


now shes gonna be running to slap you :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

IAN, she wont be happy:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

she cant be mad at me, she loves me :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> she cant be mad at me, she loves me :lol2:


your going to get a beating :lol2:
then again you like that dont you, you filthy man :lol2:


----------



## temerist

nothing wrong with a good paddling :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> nothing wrong with a good paddling :whistling2:


 

And here we go again:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

ahhhh hun dont worry your safe this evening i am retiring to bed very soon lol


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> nothing wrong with a good paddling :whistling2:


naughty boy :whip::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> naughty boy :whip::lol2:


He certainly is:lol2:
Im off to bed shortly so need to get this lot out for a wee, its like a military operation


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> He certainly is:lol2:
> Im off to bed shortly so need to get this lot out for a wee, its like a military operation


its bad enough with one lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> its bad enough with one lol


I have 11 to let out and make sure they dont bark then I have to get 8 of them upstairs in an orderly manner:lol2: They get so excited at bedtime


----------



## Amalthea

Just finished atching the gorgeous Nick Baker. Oh, how I love him!!!

Great pics, Eileen!!!!  I have some funny hat pics from when Dad was visiting last summer *grins*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I have 11 to let out and make sure they dont bark then I have to get 8 of them upstairs in an orderly manner:lol2: They get so excited at bedtime


:lol2: i just have to make sure my dog doesnt decide its fun to take himself on a walk...the joys of senility


----------



## Shell195

Morning people


----------



## Amalthea

G'mornin'  I've got my "interview" today for the part time job in the Ann Summers shop


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


temerist said:


> fab piccies Eileen, u truely are a MILF :whistling2:


:gasp:



temerist said:


> ok ok
> a GILF then :lol2:


You took the words right out of my mouth! I was just about to correct you! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> G'mornin'  I've got my "interview" today for the part time job in the Ann Summers shop


Ooh, Jen, good luck! : victory: that would help the income a bit to have something regular that you can rely on!

More funny hat ones. Again in Edinburgh ......................... Even managed to persuade :whistling2: the shop assistant to join in! :lol:








.










Universal Studios in Florida

















And Emma wearing a condom cat when we went into a sex shop in Puerto Rico


----------



## Shell195

Fingers crossed you get the job Jen, but Im sure you will anyway.

Eileen, loving the hat pics:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... It's not an actual interview, they just have to do it for their records 

I have pictures of me in that Scottish hat, Eileen!!!


----------



## feorag

If there are hats for sale we always try them on and if I have a camera, then photos will be taken. Garden centres don't always sell hats, but at Christmas you can compromise - my children! Hmmm............ must have been a good day cos they're both smiling and not fighting! :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> I love cream eggs but that is just minging My friend likes to break a bar of chocolate up and mix it with cheese and onion crisps


It works best with prawn cocktail or salt and vinegar crisps! Yum!



Shell195 said:


> Here my 2 youngest kids taken at the weekend:flrt:I think my daughter is gorgeous I wish she would agree
> image


Your son is alright too! :whistling2:

Well, the snow here was gone in a day which was surprising as we had quite a lot of it, but there's still a lot of it lightly north, then it's fine again in Inverness. I couldn't believe it when we drove through Keith I think it was, the cars were buried in the snow and although the roads had been cleared, the pavements were awful!

It's just taken me an hour to catch up here! I've had a busy (but good) few days! We picked up the car on Saturday, it's my dream car, and I've drooled over the photos of this actual car for 2 years now! It's al old car, and the body kit has seen better days but I love it! There's a couple of bits need tweeked but with a little TLC it will be perfect! 

Yesterday, we went shopping for wedding rings! Stuart bought his one, which is titanium. I think it's a stronger metal than gold as he never plans to take it off so it should hold up when he's working on cars. My ring is a different story though! I want a 9ct white gold with channel set diamonds, and my fav diamonds are princess cut but they are also expensive! I found a gorgeous bridal set where the engagement ring has 4 princess cut diamonds set to look like 1 huge diamond, with channel set brilliant cut diamonds either side and the wedding ring is half channel set brilliant cut diamonds. The set was supposed to be £522 but we can get it for £270 so I think we are going to get it :2thumb: I've been worried about my engagement ring as it is a weird shape and won't fit with a normal band so at least the set will fit together and I get loads of diamonds! :flrt:

I guess I'd better go get some work done as I'm going offshore tomorrow. Will be rushing around like a loon tomorrow too as I have to drop the kittens off to be neutered and spayed at 8.35, the sky man is coming to upgrade our box between 8 and 1, then my check-in is 11.30 so I may have to get a lift to the heliport if the skyman hasn't been so Stu can stay at home! I'm looking forward to getting a rest! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I have pictures of me in that Scottish hat, Eileen!!!


:2thumb: Great!!

Ashley the rings sound beautiful.

Is this car for you to drive normally, or are you planning on drifting with it, cos I seem to remember last year (or even the year before) you were talking about taking up drifting yourself?


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> :2thumb: Great!!
> 
> Ashley the rings sound beautiful.
> 
> Is this car for you to drive normally, or are you planning on drifting with it, cos I seem to remember last year (or even the year before) you were talking about taking up drifting yourself?


Although RWD and driftable, this car is to be a daily driver (and family car hopefully in a year or two!). It is auto at the moment as manuals are rare as rocking horse poo, but we plan to convert it to manual this year and do a couple of other mods. The skyline which I am currently using as a daily driver is to be my evening/weekend car as it is a fun and fast drive and Stuart's rx-7 is his track car and he uses it when I'm at work and he's going out. Because he works offshore, he doesn't need a daily and I hate putting so many miles on the skyline.

We were thinking about going down to England for a week or so after the wedding as a mini honeymoon, and if we do, we will be getting me a drift experience day. That way, I can use their cars which are set up for drifting and I won't have to worry about crashing mine. I've had the skyline sideways a few times and although I can control it, I'm not confident enough to initiate a drift. The experience day will let me see if I have as much fun in the drivers seat as the passengers and we will go from there as we have enough room on the drive for another car if I want a track car!

My fingers seem to be on fire today and I'm writing loads! I'm a little hyper today I guess, everything seems to be going right for a change and for the first time in ages, it's not like there's a dark cloud hanging over me! It'll change when I get home and have 4 hungry cats howling at me though! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I see - I remember you saying you wanted to drift but wasn't sure if you'd progressed yet?


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon, I never realised that people ever wanted do drifting:gasp: It just shows what a sheltered life I have led:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say yesterday, that you've changed your Avatar again Shell! Good job you stick to the sphynxy boys though, so at least I can recognise who I'm reading!


----------



## ami_j

THE LUMP ON HER HEAD IS JUST AN ABCESS!!!!!

how relived am i!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Forgot to say yesterday, that you've changed your Avatar again Shell! Good job you stick to the sphynxy boys though, so at least I can recognise who I'm reading!


 

I get bored looking at the same pic and need a new photo of the monsters:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> THE LUMP ON HER HEAD IS JUST AN ABCESS!!!!!
> 
> how relived am i!


 
Thats great news(that its nothing more serious):no1:
Ive just been playing with the baby hamsters, I cant believe how much they have grown since they started eating they look like mini hammies now


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Thats great news(that its nothing more serious):no1:
> Ive just been playing with the baby hamsters, I cant believe how much they have grown since they started eating they look like mini hammies now


aye shes not happy having it cleaned poor girl looks really sore...
picsssssss :flrt: baby hamsters are adorable


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi Everyone,

Well a wee surprise greeted me this morning when I checked on my female Duprasi's cage.:flrt::flrt: Can you guess?????? I had three little babies all cuddled up with Mama. Went to check on them after lunchtime and there was half of an eaten one left.:gasp: So apart from food and water that is all the intervention I'll be giving them for the next week or so and fingers crossed the other two will make it.

Shell - have your Duprasi given birth yet?? You've got hamster babies too??

Ashley - your ring sounds so beautiful, delighted.: victory:

Jules


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news, Ami!!!! 

I accidentally fell asleep when I got home *blush* But my unofficial start date is April the 13th


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> That's great news, Ami!!!!
> 
> I accidentally fell asleep when I got home *blush* But my unofficial start date is April the 13th


ty hun ive been really worried...keeping it clean wont be easy, flushing it would be too painful for her so i need to work out how to make sure it doesnt fill up again...

you got a new job hun?


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well a wee surprise greeted me this morning when I checked on my female Duprasi's cage.:flrt::flrt: Can you guess?????? I had three little babies all cuddled up with Mama. Went to check on them after lunchtime and there was half of an eaten one left.:gasp: So apart from food and water that is all the intervention I'll be giving them for the next week or so and fingers crossed the other two will make it.
> 
> *Shell - have your Duprasi given birth yet??* You've got hamster babies too??
> 
> Ashley - your ring sounds so beautiful, delighted.: victory:
> 
> Jules


 
Im not speaking to you:whistling2:
Very jealous as I put mine together for 1 week then seperated them and guess what?? No bloody babies. Tell me how you did it:blush:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Im not speaking to you:whistling2:
> Very jealous as I put mine together for 1 week then seperated them and guess what?? No bloody babies. Tell me how you did it:blush:


Shell - I don't know as they were very secretive when going "about it"!!!:whistling2::whistling2: I've pm'd Pouchie just to see if there is anything I can do to stop mum eating anymore. But I think how I understand it is that you let nature take over and hopefully the other two survive, at such a young age there isn't really anything I can do to intervene as that would stress out the mother too much and she may end up eating the rest of the litter. Anyway, whatever I learn I can pass onto you.

You have hammie babies Shell, is that the girl your hubby bought for you from the petshop?? How is she??

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Shell - I don't know as they were very secretive when going "about it"!!!:whistling2::whistling2: I've pm'd Pouchie just to see if there is anything I can do to stop mum eating anymore. But I think how I understand it is that you let nature take over and hopefully the other two survive, at such a young age there isn't really anything I can do to intervene as that would stress out the mother too much and she may end up eating the rest of the litter. Anyway, whatever I learn I can pass onto you.
> 
> You have hammie babies Shell, is that the girl your hubby bought for you from the petshop?? How is she??
> 
> Jules


Yes thats the hammy, she had 11 babies and they all survived. Shes been an excellent mum too
Did you leave your Duprasi together? NaomiR on here has got pairs together and none of them are pregnant either. I need to know your secret:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> THE LUMP ON HER HEAD IS JUST AN ABCESS!!!!!
> 
> how relived am i!


Excellent news Ami! :2thumb:

Shell/Jules, - so are duprasi that different when breeding from Mongolians then?

I just know that my Gerald and Jemima were great parents and I didn't have to separate them. And I could handle all the babies from Day 1 and they didn't harm any of them. Wish I could have said the same about the bloody hamster. She had 3 babies - ate 1 at just over 1 week, ate the other one at nearly 3 weeks, so I took the survivor out and put it in a cardboard box on top of the gerbil cage while I went to the shop to buy a proper hamster cage and when I came back the baby had chewed its way out of the box and fallen into the gerbil cage, whereupon either Gerald, Jemima or both of them killed it! It was a very flattened baby when I got home! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Excellent news Ami! :2thumb:
> 
> Shell/Jules, - so are duprasi that different when breeding from Mongolians then?
> 
> I just know that my Gerald and Jemima were great parents and I didn't have to separate them. And I could handle all the babies from Day 1 and they didn't harm any of them. Wish I could have said the same about the bloody hamster. She had 3 babies - ate 1 at just over 1 week, ate the other one at nearly 3 weeks, so I took the survivor out and put it in a cardboard box on top of the gerbil cage while I went to the shop to buy a proper hamster cage and when I came back the baby had chewed its way out of the box and fallen into the gerbil cage, whereupon either Gerald, Jemima or both of them killed it! It was a very flattened baby when I got home! :sad:


ty  
yeah syrians can be very mardy mummys 
rats are lovely mummys they dont mind you holding their babys...when lily had her illicit litter i used to take them out and hold them and she would be like "how did they get there" and just put them back
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Excellent news Ami! :2thumb:
> 
> Shell/Jules, - so are duprasi that different when breeding from Mongolians then?
> 
> I just know that my Gerald and Jemima were great parents and I didn't have to separate them. And I could handle all the babies from Day 1 and they didn't harm any of them. Wish I could have said the same about the bloody hamster. She had 3 babies - ate 1 at just over 1 week, ate the other one at nearly 3 weeks, so I took the survivor out and put it in a cardboard box on top of the gerbil cage while I went to the shop to buy a proper hamster cage and when I came back the baby had chewed its way out of the box and fallen into the gerbil cage, whereupon either Gerald, Jemima or both of them killed it! It was a very flattened baby when I got home! :sad:


:gasp: Poor hammy

Duprasi are nothing like gerbils as they can be very territorial and dont live in colonies, they are also hard to breed hence why I am so jealous of Jules.


----------



## Shell195

*Baby hamsters*

Hers some photos of the babies aged 2 1/2 weeks old:flrt:I dont know what colour they are but some look like satin.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hers some photos of the babies aged 2 1/2 weeks old:flrt:I dont know what colour they are but some look like satin.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


you look to have gold, cinnamon and red eyed cream there. maybe some black eyed cream too, plus yeah a few are satin
and i want one :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> you look to have gold, cinnamon and red eyed cream there. maybe some black eyed cream too, plus yeah a few are satin
> and i want one :flrt:


 
Shall I stick a stamp on one for you:whistling2:


They are like jumping beans at the minute, I cleaned the cage out tonight but left the nest so they know its theirs, I hope they are ok. Mum doesnt appear to be bothered she just wants to be out and about


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Shall I stick a stamp on one for you:whistling2:


i wish :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i wish :flrt:


I edited the above post as I thought they were older and have cleaned them out


----------



## ami_j

i feel the need to show off baby hammys now lol 
first ever litter- sable cross gold banded









my tort when i got her 









baby torts (black tort x black- their mum was very trusting for a hammy she didnt mind as long as i rubbed my hands in the bedding first)









bit older









gold banded having some baby food









cinnamon x dove tort banded dom spot









last but not least 
umbrous gold longhair to mink longhair

















sadly their mum died when they were about three weeks old and they dropped like flies not long after...im guessing a virus got in  was heartbroken hence my lastlitter


----------



## feorag

If you could have stuck a stamp on them I'd have had one! they're gorgeous little critters! Bless!

Well I knew duprasi were solitary, unlike the mongolians, but I didn't think there'd be such a difference in mothering.


----------



## Shell195

Very cute Ami:flrt: I love torts, maybe one day :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

According to the experts Duprasi are really hard to breed but nobody knows why. Jules has been very lucky


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Very cute Ami:flrt: I love torts, maybe one day :flrt:


they have the attitude just like cats lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> they have the attitude just like cats lol


 
:lol2: Naughty torties then


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i feel the need to show off baby hammys now lol
> first ever litter- sable cross gold banded
> image
> 
> my tort when i got her
> image
> 
> baby torts (black tort x black- their mum was very trusting for a hammy she didnt mind as long as i rubbed my hands in the bedding first)
> image
> 
> bit older
> image
> 
> gold banded having some baby food
> image
> 
> cinnamon x dove tort banded dom spot
> image
> 
> last but not least
> umbrous gold longhair to mink longhair
> image
> image
> 
> sadly their mum died when they were about three weeks old and they dropped like flies not long after...im guessing a virus got in  was heartbroken hence my lastlitter


Come over to check the pics out Jaime : victory: Those Torties :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Heres one of the last boy i bought, back in january. :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Heres one of the last boy i bought, back in january. :flrt:
> 
> image


 alex i want him


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> alex i want him


 Haha, he's a lovely little boy. Tom have you got any pics of yours?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Haha, he's a lovely little boy. Tom have you got any pics of yours?


 i took some of my winter wite today i'll see if i can but them up


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Heres one of the last boy i bought, back in january. :flrt:
> 
> image


Wow hes gorgeous,what colour is he?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i took some of my winter wite today i'll see if i can but them up


 

Yes Tom you need to, I want to see


----------



## Shell195

I have a female Chinese hamster called Mimi she is very cute:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Naughty torties then


yup  spike was a very naughty torty :lol2:


Alex said:


> Come over to check the pics out Jaime : victory: Those Torties :flrt:


her second litter was pretty disapointing tort wise , her first i got four beautiful ones 



Alex said:


> Heres one of the last boy i bought, back in january. :flrt:
> 
> image


love the greys :flrt: love it when its combined with yellow , i had a black tort once with whitish grey patches


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Wow hes gorgeous,what colour is he?


 Smoke pearl i believe. Jaime will confirm for me.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Smoke pearl i believe. Jaime will confirm for me.


ive never seen one in the flesh so its hard to say...he looks silver grey ...have you mated him...mating him to a non yellow female would say, if theres torts in the litter then hes a smoke pearl


----------



## Alex

Just cleaning out my long-haired boys cage so thought you may want to see a pic of him.


----------



## Alex

Heres another one of him.


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ive never seen one in the flesh so its hard to say...he looks silver grey ...have you mated him...mating him to a non yellow female would say, if theres torts in the litter then hes a smoke pearl


Nope haven't mated him as yet. But i shall do in the future.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Just cleaning out my long-haired boys cage so thought you may want to see a pic of him.


awwwwww :flrt:
this is my long haired (sadly deceased now) he popped up in one of my litters even though his grandparents werent longhaired as werent his parents


----------



## feorag

Some gorgeous little furry critters there! :2thumb:

I love this thread - it's so diverse!

However, I'm off to bed cos I'm cream crackered! :lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> awwwwww :flrt:
> this is my long haired (sadly deceased now) he popped up in one of my litters even though his grandparents werent longhaired as werent his parents
> image
> image
> image


Aww bless he is so cute, im not sure of mines past as he was a purchase from a petshop. I really want to find out who supplies hamsters in the Wilstead area because whoever it is is producing some lovely hams. That is where i got my tortoiseshell from.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Heres another one of him.


hes lovely...and very tufty


Alex said:


> Nope haven't mated him as yet. But i shall do in the future.


awesome...be interested to see what you get


feorag said:


> Some gorgeous little furry critters there! :2thumb:
> 
> I love this thread - it's so diverse!
> 
> However, I'm off to bed cos I'm cream crackered! :lol2:


night 


Alex said:


> Aww bless he is so cute, im not sure of mines past as he was a purchase from a petshop. I really want to find out who supplies hamsters in the Wilstead area because whoever it is is producing some lovely hams. That is where i got my tortoiseshell from.


awesome


----------



## tomwilson

this is remus she's hard to get to stay still though sheis actually alot cuter in real life lol









this is a house i made for her out of toilet rolls today









one more


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> this is remus she's hard to get to stay still though sheis actually alot cuter in real life lol
> image
> 
> this is a house i made for her out of toilet rolls today
> 
> image
> one more
> image


Aww shes so cute, and i like your house you have made:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Aww shes so cute, and i like your house you have made:no1:


 had to sighn up and learn how to use photo bucket lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> this is remus she's hard to get to stay still though sheis actually alot cuter in real life lol
> image
> 
> this is a house i made for her out of toilet rolls today
> 
> image
> one more
> image


awww awesome house 
shes nice , most of the dwarves ive come across have been bitey


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> awww awesome house
> shes nice , most of the dwarves ive come across have been bitey


 both of mine nibble put nothing that hurts it just tickles the only one that really hurt was the chinese dwarf. luckily the syrians have never bit because they can really hurt if they want to lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> awww awesome house
> shes nice , most of the dwarves ive come across have been bitey


 My brother has a beautiful pair of Robo's, such little characters :flrt:

Jaime, do you know anyone who breeds Mink hams in the South East, i cant find any anywhere


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> both of mine nibble put nothing that hurts it just tickles the only one that really hurt was the chinese dwarf. luckily the syrians have never bit because they can really hurt if they want to lol


 Tell me about it, my oldest syrian, used to find a way of escaping. One time when he escaped, i sat quietly and he came out from hiding. I called him, and he came over. When i went to pick him up he bit my finger about 20 times up and down. Was extremely painful.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> both of mine nibble put nothing that hurts it just tickles the only one that really hurt was the chinese dwarf. luckily the syrians have never bit because they can really hurt if they want to lol


lol yes they can
majority of my dwarves were the result of a miss-sexed pair of dwarves..they were handled from being little bit still nipped...one ofthem was a right psycho he really would bite


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> My brother has a beautiful pair of Robo's, such little characters :flrt:
> 
> Jaime, do you know anyone who breeds Mink hams in the South East, i cant find any anywhere


Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site
see if you have any joy with this , if they dont do minks they might be able to find you one


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous hamsters:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous hamsters:no1:


ty ^^ 

shall i post my baby rat pics for people to coo over ?:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell! I love that little satin with the ginger head and white body  And I don't like syrians *lol*

Just got back from seeing Clash of the Titans and I have to say that the horse who played Pegasus is damned sexy!!!! I want a friesian!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shell! I love that little satin with the ginger head and white body  And I don't like syrians *lol*
> 
> Just got back from seeing Clash of the Titans and I have to say that the horse who played Pegasus is damned sexy!!!! I want a friesian!!!!!!


 
Tis a cutie:flrt: Was the film good?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ty ^^
> 
> shall i post my baby rat pics for people to coo over ?:lol2:


 yarrrr


----------



## Shell195

I love ratlets:flrt:


----------



## Alex

Jai if i bred my torti, to a black banded, any ideas what i would get? im unsure.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Tis a cutie:flrt: Was the film good?


I enjoyed it  LOVED that horse (there are friesians in loads of movies... put there just to tease me, I think).










I mean, LOOK AT HIM!!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> yarrrr





Shell195 said:


> I love ratlets:flrt:


oh youve done it now lol i took pics of them from birth til 6 weeks every two days haha



Alex said:


> Jai if i bred my torti, to a black banded, any ideas what i would get? im unsure.


ur tort a black tort?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I enjoyed it  LOVED that horse (there are friesians in loads of movies... put there just to tease me, I think).
> 
> image
> 
> I mean, LOOK AT HIM!!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


That is one sexy horse:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> oh youve done it now lol i took pics of them from birth til 6 weeks every two days haha
> 
> 
> ur tort a black tort?


 Yep black tort.


----------



## Trillian

Alex said:


> Just cleaning out my long-haired boys cage so thought you may want to see a pic of him.





tomwilson said:


> this is remus she's hard to get to stay still though sheis actually alot cuter in real life lol


Naww, those are just gorgeous. These are my favourite photos of Dory, my dwarf hamster...:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

right these are the few i have on photobucket


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yep black tort.


black males 
black females
black tort females 
yellow black males 
roughly half would be banded


Trillian said:


> Naww, those are just gorgeous. These are my favourite photos of Dory, my dwarf hamster...:flrt:
> 
> image image


awww dory is so cute


----------



## Alex

Trillian said:


> Naww, those are just gorgeous. These are my favourite photos of Dory, my dwarf hamster...:flrt:
> 
> image image


Trills she is beautiful :flrt: 

Cleaning out my Dove now so heres a pic of her


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> That is one sexy horse:flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
*nods* Gary thinks I am mad when I describe a horse as "sexy", but friesians truly are! I said that Pegasus was sexier than the main actor (who's pretty tasty, too). And I regularly say the friesians I see in movies and videos are sexy. I mean, LOOK AT THEM!!! *drools*


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> right these are the few i have on photobucket
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
Jaime they are so beautiful :flrt::flrt: love the littl'un on his back :lol2:


ami_j said:


> black males
> black females
> black tort females
> yellow black males
> roughly half would be banded


Thanks Jaime : victory: Quite a mix there then :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

ami_j said:


> right these are the few i have on photobucket


OMG...total overdose of cuteness!


----------



## ami_j

here is 6 of those babies at nearly ten months (they are so getting spoiled on their bday) :flrt:
Eden

















Jinx

















Harley









Quinn









Joker (the third baby down , the blue on his own in my hand is him)









Trouble









and just so you can see her pretty little face (thats been causing me so much worry)

Siouxie 
making sure im clean lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> here is 6 of those babies at nearly ten months (they are so getting spoiled on their bday) :flrt:
> Eden
> image
> image
> 
> Jinx
> image
> image
> 
> Harley
> image
> 
> Quinn
> image
> 
> Joker (the third baby down , the blue on his own in my hand is him)
> image
> 
> Trouble
> image
> 
> and just so you can see her pretty little face (thats been causing me so much worry)
> 
> Siouxie
> making sure im clean lol
> image


They are sooooooo cute Jai:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Trills she is beautiful :flrt:
> 
> Cleaning out my Dove now so heres a pic of her


oh i love doves :flrt:



Amalthea said:


> *nods* Gary thinks I am mad when I describe a horse as "sexy", but friesians truly are! I said that Pegasus was sexier than the main actor (who's pretty tasty, too). And I regularly say the friesians I see in movies and videos are sexy. I mean, LOOK AT THEM!!! *drools*


im not a horsey person but thats a gorgeous horse


Alex said:


> Jaime they are so beautiful :flrt::flrt: love the littl'un on his back :lol2:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jaime : victory: Quite a mix there then :flrt:


yeah , the breeding your doing is in essence the same as when i bred my black tort , i used a full black not a banded though
hehe they were so naughty and i had to get a pic when it was being so lazy


Trillian said:


> OMG...total overdose of cuteness! image


imagine living with them....they had soooooooooooooo many cuddles


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> They are sooooooo cute Jai:flrt:


i think they have grown up lovely 
its bittersweet they are coming up to a year , little muse should be having her bday too...god i still tear up when i think of her


----------



## Trillian

ami_j said:


> imagine living with them....they had soooooooooooooo many cuddles


Stop! Want them!


----------



## Amalthea

You just can't NOT see the beauty of a friesian...... And one in motion is amazing! So showy and gorgeous!


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Stop! Want them! image


you must get some lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i think they have grown up lovely
> its bittersweet they are coming up to a year , little muse should be having her bday too...god i still tear up when i think of her


Aww bless, she's up there with the other ratties though.


ami_j said:


> oh i love doves :flrt:
> 
> yeah , the breeding your doing is in essence the same as when i bred my black tort , i used a full black not a banded though
> hehe they were so naughty and i had to get a pic when it was being so lazy


Yep its nearly the same, I only have a Black banded boy, so we will have to see. I love the Yellow Blacks, they are so beautiful :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aww bless, she's up there with the other ratties though.
> 
> 
> Yep its nearly the same, I only have a Black banded boy, so we will have to see. I love the Yellow Blacks, they are so beautiful :flrt:


aye with her dad 
when i did that breeding i got 
4 torts obv female
3 male black
3 female black

so hopefully you will get a yellow black lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> aye with her dad
> when i did that breeding i got
> 4 torts obv female
> 3 male black
> 3 female black
> 
> so hopefully you will get a yellow black lol


 Yup hopefully i shall :lol2: will have to keep you informed


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yup hopefully i shall :lol2: will have to keep you informed


yes i would be very interested in pics lol
siouxie says hi lol shes on my shoulder. just cleaned her head , got a tiny bit of pus out but hopefully it will clean up even with out flushing, the areas just too small
shes bruxing now hehe but prob wondering where her fondant fancy is (she was given some early for being brave)


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> yes i would be very interested in pics lol
> siouxie says hi lol shes on my shoulder. just cleaned her head , got a tiny bit of pus out but hopefully it will clean up even with out flushing, the areas just too small
> shes bruxing now hehe but prob wondering where her fondant fancy is (she was given some early for being brave)


 Aww bless , tell her i said hi :2thumb: She has been very brave bless her:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aww bless , tell her i said hi :2thumb: She has been very brave bless her:flrt:


she is such a brave girl, she got abcessy after her op
the lump under her arm feels a little smaller so im thinking its a swollen gland due to infection ...if not shes having op number two and maybe a spay...its so risky though..defo some curcumin tabs to help prevent more


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> she is such a brave girl, she got abcessy after her op
> the lump under her arm feels a little smaller so im thinking its a swollen gland due to infection ...if not shes having op number two and maybe a spay...its so risky though..defo some curcumin tabs to help prevent more


 She's been through alot hasnt she. And yes deffo some of those tablets to help prevent it.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> She's been through alot hasnt she. And yes deffo some of those tablets to help prevent it.


she has. from when i first got her at about 3-4 weeks riddled with lice and underweight then she had to spend time alone cos she couldnt be with her brother so there was no babies and she couldnt be with my girls cos she wasnt done with her lice treatment. then the lumps , and three months of baytril and abcesses, now this ..yet shes got the lovelyist temperement of them all , bruxes and licks for england...and shes trying to destroy my computer mouse:lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> she has. from when i first got her at about 3-4 weeks riddled with lice and underweight then she had to spend time alone cos she couldnt be with her brother so there was no babies and she couldnt be with my girls cos she wasnt done with her lice treatment. then the lumps , and three months of baytril and abcesses, now this ..yet shes got the lovelyist temperement of them all , bruxes and licks for england...and shes trying to destroy my computer mouse:lol2:


 Aww bless her :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aww bless her :flrt:


shes having a pootle about...she really does make me laugh 
now shes pushing glasses over :C


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> shes having a pootle about...she really does make me laugh
> now shes pushing glasses over :C


 Haha shes quite a character ^^


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Haha shes quite a character ^^


HAHA she is 
my mums apparently not a pet person , yet she gave her some of her fondant fancy :lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> HAHA she is
> my mums apparently not a pet person , yet she gave her some of her fondant fancy :lol2:


 Aww, she secretly likes her :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aww, she secretly likes her :lol2:


she likes them all more than she lets on haha
who is your main character then?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> she likes them all more than she lets on haha
> who is your main character then?


 Out of mine, my Black Eyed White, hes my oldest, and acts like a little old man, never seen a hamster like him :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Out of mine, my Black Eyed White, hes my oldest, and acts like a little old man, never seen a hamster like him :lol2:


awwwww
wow we have really taken over this thread tonight lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> awwwww
> wow we have really taken over this thread tonight lol


 we srsly need a random rodent thread


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> we srsly need a random rodent thread


i thought about making a rat chat...but decided agaisnt it


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i thought about making a rat chat...but decided agaisnt it


 Whyzz?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Whyzz?


lol pmed you 
and on that note im gonna have a bath haha 
nn x


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol pmed you
> and on that note im gonna have a bath haha
> nn x


 


Night Jaime :flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Hers some photos of the babies aged 2 1/2 weeks old:flrt:I dont know what colour they are but some look like satin.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
*SHELL!!!!!* - your baby hammies are just gorgeous.:flrt::flrt::flrt: Yep, if you could put a stamp on them there would be a few I'd take there.


*And JAMIE*, the piccies you posted last night of your torties, and infact all the others, are the same, just damn gorgeous.:flrt::flrt::flrt: Ohhh GAWD, the torties.............sigh.:notworthy::notworthy:

Jules


----------



## feorag

Morning all. :lol2: I think we should change this to the insomniac thread! I've just had to wade through 6 pages of chat that took place after 12 at night! Loads of lovely little critter photos though!


Amalthea said:


> *nods* Gary thinks I am mad when I describe a horse as "sexy", but friesians truly are! I said that Pegasus was sexier than the main actor (who's pretty tasty, too). And I regularly say the friesians I see in movies and videos are sexy. I mean, LOOK AT THEM!!! *drools*


I can totally agree with you Jen, I think some horses are very sexy. Friesians are incredibly beautiful horses - they weren't really around when I was in my most horsey phase (cos that was like over 40 years ago :lol, certainly not in this country, but they are absolutely gorgeous horses. there's something about a jet black horse in superb condition that just gets to me.

The one I'm on here I don't think I could describe as sexy, but he was one hell of a horse with an iron will and loadsa personality. He was one of my friend Brian's point-to-point horses - Sherpa he was called, I think cos he was as determined as a Sherpa. We are on the Morpeth Boundary Ride here and at the end of the day after riding around the whole boundary of Morpeth and stopping for free drinks all the way around (well ssiped we were - by the end of the day there are people falling off horse all over the place :lol they had races on the common. I was in front in the ladies race, until I got to the end of the rails (before the finishing line, however, as I passed Brian he obviously heard Brian shouting him on and as soon as we reached the end of the rails he literally spun around without losing a stride, nearly throwing me off the other side and rushed back to him, scattering spectators right left and centre!!












Basilbrush said:


> _And JAMIE_, the piccies you posted last night of your torties, and infact all the others, are the same, just damn gorgeous.:flrt::flrt::flrt: Ohhh GAWD, the torties.............sigh.:notworthy::notworthy:Jules


Are you sad that you never got the chance to get your tortie then Julie?


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Wonderful story, Eileen!!!  And a very handsome horse, as well


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag;Are you sad that you never got the chance to get your tortie then Julie?[/QUOTE said:


> Hi Eileen,
> 
> Loved that story so much too, great photo.:2thumb: Must bring back many happy memories for you Eileen??:flrt:
> 
> Yeah, when I saw that photos of the torties that Jamie has bred, ohhhhh GAWD do I want one, I really do as I just love them to bits. Our Syrian Alfie from Dobbie's has been an absolute gem and I think I will go back to them to see if they have any black torties or similar.
> 
> It's all Jamie's fault.:whistling2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Almathea - *WELL DONE* in getting your job, you must be delighted with yourself??:no1::no1::no1:
> 
> Jules


----------



## Alex

Talking of torties. Having another batch of clean outs. Sooooooo


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Talking of torties. Having another batch of clean outs. Sooooooo


shes pretty :flrt: i want another tort hammy at some point...i wish there were tortie rats :flrt:

siouxie is feeling better i think, she threw the spoon for the medicine on the floor :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx a bunch, Jules!!!


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Talking of torties. Having another batch of clean outs. Sooooooo


Ohhhhh Alex, you too have torties!!!!! Ohhh that's gorgeous little un you have there. Just seen you have 17 Syrians in your signature.:flrt: Anymore photos of your lot to make us all jealous.:notworthy:

Jules


----------



## Alex

Heres a Black banded of mine, he has a lovely little personality, just bumbles about.


----------



## Basilbrush

Alex said:


> Heres a Black banded of mine, he has a lovely little personality, just bumbles about.


 
Ohhh very sweet, love the black and whites too. More piccies???:mf_dribble:

Jules


----------



## Alex

Heres 'nother one i got of him, Will get a few of my BEW's and Golden Banded's


----------



## Alex

Heres my rust boy, lovely little longhaired boy


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Wonderful story, Eileen!!!  And a very handsome horse, as well





Basilbrush said:


> Hi Eileen,
> 
> Loved that story so much too, great photo.:2thumb: Must bring back many happy memories for you Eileen??:flrt:Jules


I tell you Jen, he was fast, but wilful. My friend and i were exercising Brian's 2 point-to-pointers in one of his fields one day (he broke 2 vertebrae in his neck out hunting to qualify them to point-to-point that season and so couldn't ride). I was on Chukki and Jean was on Sherpa. Sherpa decided he'd had enough and just headed for where he knew there was an opening in the field fence for home (which Brian had fenced off a week earlier!) and he was far too strong for her - he just ran her into the fence! But I loved him to bits.

This is Chukki, but his racing name was Silvertail. Ooh look, I was going through a blond phase! Sorry crap quality - photograph of old faded photo!










Here's me with Anyday Anne on one of Brian's hacks, same day. Day before John's accident actually, I can always tell you when this photograph was taken - never forget it! :sad:











ami_j said:


> siouxie is feeling better i think, she threw the spoon for the medicine on the floor :lol2:


that's excellent news :2thumb:

ETA: Forgot to say Alex that is a beautiful hamster! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Evening everyone. Some more great pics:no1: I miss my horse days


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I tell you Jen, he was fast, but wilful. My friend and i were exercising Brian's 2 point-to-pointers in one of his fields one day (he broke 2 vertebrae in his neck out hunting to qualify them to point-to-point that season and so couldn't ride). I was on Chukki and Jean was on Sherpa. Sherpa decided he'd had enough and just headed for where he knew there was an opening in the field fence for home (which Brian had fenced off a week earlier!) and he was far too strong for her - he just ran her into the fence! But I loved him to bits.
> 
> This is Chukki, but his racing name was Silvertail. Ooh look, I was going through a blond phase! Sorry crap quality - photograph of old faded photo!
> 
> image
> 
> Here's me with Anyday Anne on one of Brian's hacks, same day. Day before John's accident actually, I can always tell you when this photograph was taken - never forget it! :sad:
> 
> image
> that's excellent news :2thumb:
> 
> ETA: Forgot to say Alex that is a beautiful hamster! :flrt:


gorgeous horses :flrt:
ty shes a naughty rat XD 
think i will post some of my other hammy pics , had some beauties


----------



## Alex

feorag said:


> I tell you Jen, he was fast, but wilful. My friend and i were exercising Brian's 2 point-to-pointers in one of his fields one day (he broke 2 vertebrae in his neck out hunting to qualify them to point-to-point that season and so couldn't ride). I was on Chukki and Jean was on Sherpa. Sherpa decided he'd had enough and just headed for where he knew there was an opening in the field fence for home (which Brian had fenced off a week earlier!) and he was far too strong for her - he just ran her into the fence! But I loved him to bits.
> 
> This is Chukki, but his racing name was Silvertail. Ooh look, I was going through a blond phase! Sorry crap quality - photograph of old faded photo!
> 
> image
> 
> Here's me with Anyday Anne on one of Brian's hacks, same day. Day before John's accident actually, I can always tell you when this photograph was taken - never forget it! :sad:
> 
> image
> that's excellent news :2thumb:
> 
> ETA: Forgot to say Alex that is a beautiful hamster! :flrt:


 Thanks :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening everyone. Some more great pics:no1: I miss my horse days


So do I when I look back on all my horsey days' photographs! :sad: This is me when I was 18 larking about and this is the big b*ggar who hit me in the face and shattered my front tooth! :roll:










Jaime - post away! I love little critters just as much as I like the big ones! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

the hammy i got for a pound from PAH adoption centre , she was my first hammy as a grown up , i had two as a kid i couldnt handle so she was what got me into hammys such a sweet thing...and shes the reason i have a soft spot for minks









gold banded tort









Silver grey









cinny tort dom spot (bred by myself)









Mink long haired (died after a week and gave alot of the others wet tail  )









Gold satin long haired









Another of spike as a baby









baby black ( i bred)


----------



## Shell195

Very cute hamsters:flrt: I love solid blacks:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

poppy









boo









from [email protected] died sadly young 

Jester, spikes daughter

















Monkey 

















and last but not least my boy Left, the one i still have


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Very cute hamsters:flrt: I love solid blacks:flrt:


gorgeous arent they :flrt: i cant find the pic of their dad taz


----------



## ami_j

aha massage rat


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> image
> 
> aha massage rat


:lol2: haha thats great.

And your hams are beautiful, the boy you have now is a golden banded right? :flrt: little beauty


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> :lol2: haha thats great.
> 
> And your hams are beautiful, the boy you have now is a golden banded right? :flrt: little beauty


yup hes the bottom one


----------



## temerist

evening all

Eileeeeeen loving the horsey pics


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> evening all
> 
> Eileeeeeen loving the horsey pics


ello mr smutty:lol2:


----------



## temerist

evening miss jaime


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Hiya!!  Had a busy day today... Went about Bolton, bought some wood for Gary to build a new gate for the side of the house, picked up a nice aloe plant off freecycle and met a lovely cat lady in the process, had lunch at Frankie & Benny's (NUM), got some thonging to make a bracelet (OOOOH! I need to show you a pic, Eileen, and see if you can make something similar), got Diesel some bones from the butcher, and did a bit of pound shop shopping  (got a kite, some balls for the mutt, shampoo for the same mutt, and sweets).


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> evening miss jaime


how r ya ?


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been playing with the hammies, they arent jumpy now and very cute:flrt: Last night I had hoglet cuddles and one was licking Steve There are 5 of them 2 girls and 3 boys I think and the most adorable little babies. Im already stressing about finding first class homes for them


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with the hammies, they arent jumpy now and very cute:flrt: Last night I had hoglet cuddles and one was licking Steve There are 5 of them 2 girls and 3 boys I think and the most adorable little babies. Im already stressing about finding first class homes for them


evening shell :flrt:



ami_j said:


> how r ya ?


im good thank you, you?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with the hammies, they arent jumpy now and very cute:flrt: Last night I had hoglet cuddles and one was licking Steve There are 5 of them 2 girls and 3 boys I think and the most adorable little babies. Im already stressing about finding first class homes for them


could you put a stamp on one of them too lol 
in all seriousness i would seriously think about having one of those hammy babies if you were nearer to me lol


----------



## Amalthea

I wish Hoggle was friendlier... But he's a miserable little shit *lol* I loves him, though.......


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> evening shell :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> im good thank you, you?


not so bad ta...did you see all the funky pics?


----------



## temerist

yes been looking at them all, loving the hamster pics


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> yes been looking at them all, loving the hamster pics


 im sure ive lost some when my old comp died


----------



## temerist

wheres everyone else buggered off too

do i smell or something:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I said hi on the page before this one, but it seems I was overlooked *pouts*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Well, I said hi on the page before this one, but it seems I was overlooked *pouts*


hiii jen  i msged you on facebook i think you will be pleased


----------



## Alex

Evening peeps


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening peeps


ello :flrt: go look in night thread XD


----------



## Amalthea

So I see, Jaime!! 

Been talking about Thea today with a friend of mine..... *grins*


----------



## feorag

It's Barry's birthday today, so we've all been out to the 2 for 1 pub (big spenders us! :lol2 to celebrate.

Now Mollie has gone out with Barry and Skye and Ellie is still sitting down here drinking juice! :roll:

My friend came today while her car was in a local garage for its MOT, so we sat and chatted and then went up to our shops for a mooch around and a coffee. All I got today were some little spring clips for Ellie's hair and a couple of eye shadows in Poundstretcher, to make into face paint rainbow cakes. they were only £1 for 2 cakes, so that's cheap enough to throw away, so maybe not quite as busy as you, Jen


Amalthea said:


> *waves* Hiya!!  Had a busy day today... Went about Bolton, bought some wood for Gary to build a new gate for the side of the house, picked up a nice aloe plant off freecycle and met a lovely cat lady in the process, had lunch at Frankie & Benny's (NUM), got some thonging to make a bracelet (OOOOH! I need to show you a pic, Eileen, and see if you can make something similar), got Diesel some bones from the butcher, and did a bit of pound shop shopping  (got a kite, some balls for the mutt, shampoo for the same mutt, and sweets).


Yes, you need to show me some piccies of whatever it is you want to show me! :lol2:

Bless her, Mollie has just put a tear in my eye. She decided she would google me (nothing interesting of course), then she googled herself and in among the Hartridge's came John, so she googled John and found his page on the Find a Grave site - a motor bike enthusiast 'collects' graves of motor bike racers who've died, so she left him some flowers and a note. I felt quite teary when I read what she'd put! John Hartridge (1940 - 1972) - Find A Grave Memorial Pretty good for a nearly 13 year old???


----------



## Shell195

Evening again people:flrt: Ive just been on the phone

Jen, Elvis is a right misery too:flrt: He has got better with age though and actually doesnt huff at me as much and will come out when I handle him. I luffs Elvis hes soooooooooo cute. Tiggy is still a bit huffy but not to bad, Elvis used to spit at me:gasp:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Evening again people:flrt: Ive just been on the phone
> 
> Jen, Elvis is a right misery too:flrt: He has got better with age though and actually doesnt huff at me as much and will come out when I handle him. I luffs Elvis hes soooooooooo cute. Tiggy is still a bit huffy but not to bad, Elvis used to spit at me:gasp:


 
is you ignoring me


----------



## feorag

Shell, we cross posted - again! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> is you ignoring me


 
:gasp: Of course not, Good evening Ian:flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

saw you a lovely gift on ebay tonight shell :flrt: whens ur birthday


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, we cross posted - again! :roll:


 
Aww Eileen that was a lovely message


----------



## Amalthea

I have to admit, Shell, that Hoggle is better now that he's older, too..... He'll be four this year!!!

Eileen, I'd like something like this, but maybe done with leather, instead, so it's soft against my little delicate wrists *lol*:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> saw you a lovely gift on ebay tonight shell :flrt: whens ur birthday


*Was it a zimmer frame or a walking stick? I am* 51 *on 5th August*:blush:


----------



## temerist

will have to be a very early birthday present then lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> will have to be a very early birthday present then lol


 
:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Speaking of Birthdays... Am already planning my yearly Burpday BBQ  

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## temerist

you will have to pm your address


----------



## Amalthea

Hmm.... I guess that link doesn't work?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I have to admit, Shell, that Hoggle is better now that he's older, too..... He'll be four this year!!!
> 
> Eileen, I'd like something like this, but maybe done with leather, instead, so it's soft against my little delicate wrists *lol*:
> 
> image


Elvis was 3 in February:flrt: He wont even unroll if anyone is in the room with me:lol2:

Thats a very complicated looking bracelet but I bet Eileen can copy it as shes very talented:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I was gonna try to make it, but I think she's better qualified *lol* Shell, you have an invite on FB for my BBQ (since you aren't too far).... If any of you guys will be in the area on July 3rd, let me know and I'll send you invites, too.... I think I sent one to you, too, Ian.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I was gonna try to make it, but I think she's better qualified *lol* Shell, you have an invite on FB for my BBQ (since you aren't too far).... If any of you guys will be in the area on July 3rd, let me know and I'll send you invites, too.... I think I sent one to you, too, Ian.


 
Thankyou:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Aww Eileen that was a lovely message


It was wasn't it - she's actually a very sensitive girl is Mollie!


Amalthea said:


> Eileen, I'd like something like this, but maybe done with leather, instead, so it's soft against my little delicate wrists *lol*:
> 
> image


Phew, would have to think about how to put that together! :gasp: Not saying I couldn't, but I'd have to think it through and work it out.



Shell195 said:


> *Was it a zimmer frame or a walking stick? I am* 51 *on 5th August*:blush:


:lol2: 


Shell195 said:


> Thats a very complicated looking bracelet but I bet Eileen can copy it as shes very talented:no1:


Your confidence in me is slightly misplaced methinks! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Not a problem  Nothing better than a BBQ with friends!!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> It was wasn't it - she's actually a very sensitive girl is Mollie!
> *Phew, would have to think about how to put that together! :gasp: Not saying I couldn't, but I'd have to think it through and work it out.*
> 
> :lol2:
> Your confidence in me is slightly misplaced methinks! :lol2:


If you don't feel confident, it's ok.... I can see how it's done, but I think I'd get pissed off with it while I was in the process of doing it :whistling2: My charm bracelet is on the side burner because of that :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Not a problem  Nothing better than a BBQ with friends!!


 
Even though I would be the oldest there:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It was wasn't it - she's actually a very sensitive girl is Mollie!
> Phew, would have to think about how to put that together! :gasp: Not saying I couldn't, but I'd have to think it through and work it out.
> 
> :lol2:
> Your confidence in me is slightly misplaced methinks! :lol2:


:gasp: You underestimate yourself :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Even though I would be the oldest there:whistling2:


 
*scratches chin* I'm not sure if you would be


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Even though I would be the oldest there:whistling2:


 
not if i came you wouldnt:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> not if i came you wouldnt:lol2:


:lol2: Then you must go too


----------



## Amalthea

You could get bounced on by a puppy (although, he'll be a whole YEAR by then *sobs*)


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> So I see, Jaime!!
> 
> Been talking about Thea today with a friend of mine..... *grins*


im far too addicted to that game :blush:



feorag said:


> It's Barry's birthday today, so we've all been out to the 2 for 1 pub (big spenders us! :lol2 to celebrate.
> 
> Now Mollie has gone out with Barry and Skye and Ellie is still sitting down here drinking juice! :roll:
> 
> My friend came today while her car was in a local garage for its MOT, so we sat and chatted and then went up to our shops for a mooch around and a coffee. All I got today were some little spring clips for Ellie's hair and a couple of eye shadows in Poundstretcher, to make into face paint rainbow cakes. they were only £1 for 2 cakes, so that's cheap enough to throw away, so maybe not quite as busy as you, JenYes, you need to show me some piccies of whatever it is you want to show me! :lol2:
> 
> Bless her, Mollie has just put a tear in my eye. She decided she would google me (nothing interesting of course), then she googled herself and in among the Hartridge's came John, so she googled John and found his page on the Find a Grave site - a motor bike enthusiast 'collects' graves of motor bike racers who've died, so she left him some flowers and a note. I felt quite teary when I read what she'd put! John Hartridge (1940 - 1972) - Find A Grave Memorial Pretty good for a nearly 13 year old???


that sounds like a nice bday 


Amalthea said:


> I have to admit, Shell, that Hoggle is better now that he's older, too..... He'll be four this year!!!
> 
> Eileen, I'd like something like this, but maybe done with leather, instead, so it's soft against my little delicate wrists *lol*:
> 
> image


oooo thats awesome


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You could get bounced on by a puppy (although, he'll be a whole YEAR by then *sobs*)


 
Or kneaded on by a white blue eyed fluffball :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> You could get bounced on by a puppy (although, he'll be a whole YEAR by then *sobs*)


doesnt time go fast, my old mutt will be 14 in june


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> im far too addicted to that game :blush:


Me too :blush::whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Or kneaded on by a white blue eyed fluffball :flrt:


And that!!!!! *grins* I am counting down the days... Honestly. :flrt: Steve (my hairdresser) and I were talking about Thea today... I sent him that pic of when she was born ages ago :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> doesnt time go fast, my old mutt will be 14 in june


2 of mine are 14 already:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> doesnt time go fast, my old mutt will be 14 in june


 
Amazingly so.... Diesel's birthday is June 23rd.


----------



## Shell195

Jen we have Alpacas coming to our open day :jump:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> If you don't feel confident, it's ok.... I can see how it's done, but I think I'd get pissed off with it while I was in the process of doing it :whistling2: My charm bracelet is on the side burner because of that :lol2:


So what were your aspirations regarding the charm bracelet, cos I could probs finish that off for you. The other one might depend on how good you expected it to turn out! :lol:


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Then you must go too


And if I went then neither of you would be the oldest! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> 2 of mine are 14 already:bash:


My Harry was 15 in January! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Me too :blush::whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> And that!!!!! *grins* I am counting down the days... Honestly. :flrt: Steve (my hairdresser) and I were talking about Thea today... I sent him that pic of when she was born ages ago :lol2:


i just love getting the pretty kittens haha



Shell195 said:


> 2 of mine are 14 already:bash:


where does time go...doesnt feel like two minutes since i was 11 and we first got him


Amalthea said:


> Amazingly so.... Diesel's birthday is June 23rd.


awwww  my lad's is estimated about june 10th and 6 of my rats were born on the 13th


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen we have Alpacas coming to our open day :jump:


 
OHHH!!! Loves alpacas!!! :flrt:



feorag said:


> So what were your aspirations regarding the charm bracelet, cos I could probs finish that off for you. The other one might depend on how good you expected it to turn out! :lol:And if I went then neither of you would be the oldest! :lol2:
> 
> My Harry was 15 in January! :gasp:


I am determined to get the charm bracelet done!!! Will let ya know if it doesn't happen :lol2: It's just cuz they keep laying wrong, so have to take them off and do it again :lol2:



ami_j said:


> i just love getting the pretty kittens haha
> 
> 
> where does time go...doesnt feel like two minutes since i was 11 and we first got him
> 
> awwww  my lad's is estimated about june 10th and 6 of my rats were born on the 13th


I know!! Breeding all the multitudes of colors is great!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So what were your aspirations regarding the charm bracelet, cos I could probs finish that off for you. The other one might depend on how good you expected it to turn out! :lol:And if I went then neither of you would be the oldest! :lol2:
> 
> My Harry was 15 in January! :gasp:


 
Oscar my old ginger cat is about 15 now, Inky and Inca are 14 and Jasper is 13  Bambi my loony epileptic poodle is 13 too


----------



## Amalthea

Think I am heading off to bed..... Sleepy.

Oh, Eileen!! If you do think you can do that bracelet, I don't really like plastic beads... Wood or glass, if possible, please *flutters eyelashes* And let me know how much it'll be *grins*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Think I am heading off to bed..... Sleepy.
> 
> Oh, Eileen!! If you do think you can do that bracelet, I don't really like plastic beads... Wood or glass, if possible, please *flutters eyelashes* And let me know how much it'll be *grins*


 
Night night Jen, hope you dream of fluffy white kitties:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I have been quite a lot.. I worry I'm talking in my sleep :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## temerist

im off to bed aswell

will get some updated pics tomorrow jen

night all x


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im off to bed aswell
> 
> will get some updated pics tomorrow jen
> 
> night all x


 
Night Ian,hope you dream of holidays abroad:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

hope you dream of surprise pressies :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> OHHH!!! Loves alpacas!!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I am determined to get the charm bracelet done!!! Will let ya know if it doesn't happen :lol2: It's just cuz they keep laying wrong, so have to take them off and do it again :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I know!! Breeding all the multitudes of colors is great!!!! :lol2:


just think what i can do now i have a psych cat :devil:



Shell195 said:


> Oscar my old ginger cat is about 15 now, Inky and Inca are 14 and Jasper is 13  Bambi my loony epileptic poodle is 13 too


they get old too quick 


Amalthea said:


> Think I am heading off to bed..... Sleepy.
> 
> Oh, Eileen!! If you do think you can do that bracelet, I don't really like plastic beads... Wood or glass, if possible, please *flutters eyelashes* And let me know how much it'll be *grins*


night jen


temerist said:


> im off to bed aswell
> 
> will get some updated pics tomorrow jen
> 
> night all x


night


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> im off to bed aswell
> 
> *will get some updated pics tomorrow jen*
> 
> night all x


 
*squeals* Ok... Bed!! :lol2: Nighty night


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I nicked off for a quick game of Zuma, came back, refreshed the thread, read your post after mine Jen and thought that was it so went back to my game. Came back on and discovered there was a whole page to read, cos I hadn't realised that yours was the last one on the page and everyone else's posts were on a new one! Duh!!! :crazy:


Amalthea said:


> Think I am heading off to bed..... Sleepy.
> 
> Oh, Eileen!! If you do think you can do that bracelet, I don't really like plastic beads... Wood or glass, if possible, please *flutters eyelashes* And let me know how much it'll be *grins*


Let me see how to work it out. Would you want it all on leather or on a mix of leather and string and stuff?? It's just working out how to join it all up into one piece that I need to think about.


Goodnight Jen, Goodnight Ian - was anyone else going off to bed? Can't remember, but I know I am too!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: I nicked off for a quick game of Zuma, came back, refreshed the thread, read your post after mine Jen and thought that was it so went back to my game. Came back on and discovered there was a whole page to read, cos I hadn't realised that yours was the last one on the page and everyone else's posts were on a new one! Duh!!! :crazy:Let me see how to work it out. Would you want it all on leather or on a mix of leather and string and stuff?? It's just working out how to join it all up into one piece that I need to think about.
> 
> 
> Goodnight Jen, Goodnight Ian - was anyone else going off to bed? Can't remember, but I know I am too!


goodnight


----------



## Leliel

i've been kitten-piled this evening! i'm trying to to stay up late tonight 'cos im on nights for the week, and all 8 of my lot are in my room, 6 on the bed, oe kicking the cushions off me armchair and one watching Henry the GAL do laps of his RUB...


----------



## tomwilson

anyone want to see more hamsters by any chance


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> anyone want to see more hamsters by any chance


Yeah, lets see some Tom :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Leliel said:


> i've been kitten-piled this evening! i'm trying to to stay up late tonight 'cos im on nights for the week, and all 8 of my lot are in my room, 6 on the bed, oe kicking the cushions off me armchair and one watching Henry the GAL do laps of his RUB...


AWWWWW



tomwilson said:


> anyone want to see more hamsters by any chance


sure


----------



## tomwilson

this is sally
























this is mac the chinese dwarf







http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y302/tomwilson88/hamster/SDC10619.jpg
and finaly tonks my other winter white i think she is a pearl had to seperate her and remus because she got too dominant a remus started to loose wight and get really skittish byut she is alot better now


----------



## ami_j

they are all gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> this is sally
> image
> image
> image
> this is mac the chinese dwarf
> image
> and finaly tonks my other winter white i think she is a pearl had to seperate her and remus because she got too dominant a remus started to loose wight and get really skittish byut she is alot better now
> image


 Tom they are beautiful :flrt: Love the little dwarfs :flrt: such characters. Sally is beautiful too i love golden bandeds :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Tom they are beautiful :flrt: Love the little dwarfs :flrt: such characters. Sally is beautiful too i love golden bandeds :flrt:


 might be breeding her to henry in the next few weeks but i'm really not sure what colour he is i thought he was a sable but i don't think he is anymore. then i thought he was a chocolate and again not sure any more i'll try and get a pic up to night and see what you think. if you don't mind.
if i don't breed her this month i never will shes getting a bit too old lol


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> might be breeding her to henry in the next few weeks but i'm really not sure what colour he is i thought he was a sable but i don't think he is anymore. then i thought he was a chocolate and again not sure any more i'll try and get a pic up to night and see what you think. if you don't mind.
> if i don't breed her this month i never will shes getting a bit too old lol


 Try and get a pic up mate, and i will be pleased to help you out. : victory:


----------



## temerist

morning all 

i have just cleaned out my hamster and taken a couple of pics, but shhhh dont tell anyone i am ment to be a manly man who keeps large mastiffs and rottweilers, not the sort of man who sits on his bed at night cuddling his hamster :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> morning all
> 
> i have just cleaned out my hamster and taken a couple of pics, but shhhh dont tell anyone i am ment to be a manly man who keeps large mastiffs and rottweilers, not the sort of man who sits on his bed at night cuddling his haamster :blush:


 alex made a random rodent thread last night you should post them there too dude


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> morning all
> 
> i have just cleaned out my hamster and taken a couple of pics, but shhhh dont tell anyone i am ment to be a manly man who keeps large mastiffs and rottweilers, not the sort of man who sits on his bed at night cuddling his haamster :blush:


 
Morning Ian, ladies like a man with a soft centre :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ian please can I have your hammy, tis beautiful:flrt::flrt:
What colour is that classed as??


----------



## temerist

no idea shell lol shes just turned 3 (well in march) shes an old lady but still mad, jan bought her in a pet shop a few years ago lol


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Ian please can I have your hammy, tis beautiful:flrt::flrt:
> What colour is that classed as??


seem to remember something about a winter white?? would that sound right?? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> seem to remember something about a winter white?? would that sound right?? :lol2:


Yes you can get winter whites, very pretty:flrt:


----------



## temerist

her name is Matilda, shes very sweet and very friendly lol


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - lovely photos of little critters.


temerist said:


> i am ment to be a manly man who keeps large mastiffs and rottweilers,


No comment - he he!

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## temerist

cheeky lady :lol2:

im off in a minute to stock up on dog food, costs more than my shopping :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I've no doubt that it does, the number of dogs you've got!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> :lol2: I nicked off for a quick game of Zuma, came back, refreshed the thread, read your post after mine Jen and thought that was it so went back to my game. Came back on and discovered there was a whole page to read, cos I hadn't realised that yours was the last one on the page and everyone else's posts were on a new one! Duh!!! :crazy:*Let me see how to work it out. Would you want it all on leather or on a mix of leather and string and stuff?? It's just working out how to join it all up into one piece that I need to think about.*
> 
> 
> Goodnight Jen, Goodnight Ian - was anyone else going off to bed? Can't remember, but I know I am too!


 
However you think would be best (and easiest) :2thumb: As long as it's soft, so it doesn't irritate my wrists (why I didn't buy that one... the hemp looks rough).

Ian, Matilda is beautiful!! :flrt: She looks like a winter white that is growing in her summer coat  Did she go quite white when it was colder?


----------



## Shell195

Back from shopping with Sophie, hoovered up and mopped the floors
Ive also been and relesed my wild mousie as its very mild here today and she was getting more spooked by the day


----------



## temerist

ive just got back aswell, about 220 quid lighter lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ive just got back aswell, about 220 quid lighter lol


 
How long does the food last you? I use 15 kg evry 10 days which is excellent for 11 dogs


----------



## temerist

i buy 8 15kg sacks and it lasts a week


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i buy 8 15kg sacks and it lasts a week


 
Thats a lot of food :gasp:


----------



## feorag

And a lot of money!! :gasp:

Been back to the factory shop with Ellie and Mollie - came home over £50 worse off - courtesy of Mollie and clothes (and a couple of things for Ellie)

Jen and anyone else who is interested I managed to get a bright-ish green eyeshadow (but like I said not many 'bright colours') a purple-ish, sage green and pearl if you are interested I'll take a photo for you to see and you can tell me if you want any or not.

Also got a couple of eyeliners if you want one??


----------



## temerist

yes it is expensive lol


----------



## Shell195

Ive taken all my dogs for a run on the field instead of leadwalking them. I thought the field had dried off but nope, I now have muddy floors and knackered dogs:lol2: It very sad to see that a lot of my dogs arent as fast as they used to be and are getting the old dog look about them


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> ive just got back aswell, about 220 quid lighter lol


ooooh what you bought me :flrt:
:lol2:

hey guys ^^


----------



## Shell195

Hi Jaimie(is that how your name is spelt:blush what have you been up to?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> IveIt very sad to see that a lot of my dogs arent as fast as they used to be and are getting the old dog look about them


Aw, bless them! :flrt:

Evening Jaime - I think that's how you spell it Shell, but she can correct, one either or both of us! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

its spelt miss jaime :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Ive got to do the dog medications in a minute then go and wipe the rats shelves down. Ive usually done them by now but was busy playing with dogs, actually I was playing and they were running:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> its spelt miss jaime :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Trust you:lol2:


----------



## temerist

yes ive got to do dinner in a sec, my kitchen work surface is totally covered with dog bowls :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hi Jaimie(is that how your name is spelt:blush what have you been up to?


oooh close...jaime 


feorag said:


> Aw, bless them! :flrt:
> 
> Evening Jaime - I think that's how you spell it Shell, but she can correct, one either or both of us! :lol2:


yes thats it  why my mother had to be different hardly anyone spells it right hehe 


temerist said:


> its spelt miss jaime :Na_Na_Na_Na:


madame jaime :whip::lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> yes thats it  why my mother had to be different hardly anyone spells it right hehe


A young girl who was on our cat club committee was also called Jaime - that's how I got it right! :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

I thought "Jaime" was the normal way to spell it? *lol* 

Took the mutt to the park today... Got some great pics *lol* Will upload them for you all to giggle over


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> A young girl who was on our cat club committee was also called Jaime - that's how I got it right! :no1:


^^ its getting more popular i think


Amalthea said:


> I thought "Jaime" was the normal way to spell it? *lol*
> 
> Took the mutt to the park today... Got some great pics *lol* Will upload them for you all to giggle over


for girls but soooooooo many ppl put jamie


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...today-clifton-park-pic-heavy.html#post6012756


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...today-clifton-park-pic-heavy.html#post6012756


hes such a cutie:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been playing with baby hammies again:flrt:They certainly are timewasters:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

It's amazing how easily it is to loose track of time when there are babies in the house 

Thanx, Jaime  I loves him (even if he is a brat)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It's amazing how easily it is to loose track of time when there are babies in the house
> 
> Thanx, Jaime  I loves him (even if he is a brat)


 
I am determined they are going to non biting hamsters when they go to new homes so figured lots of handling is the way to go


----------



## Amalthea

Very unselfish of you  *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Very unselfish of you  *lol*


I dont enjoy it at all, honestly, its such a chore:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* I thought so.....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It's amazing how easily it is to loose track of time when there are babies in the house
> 
> Thanx, Jaime  I loves him (even if he is a brat)


hes lovely...i LOVE merle dogs...i want a catahoula leopard dog but would need to get rich and import 



Shell195 said:


> I dont enjoy it at all, honestly, its such a chore:whistling2:


poor you having to play with those horrid little things :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I, too, love merles.... I would really love an Aussie shepherd one day....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I, too, love merles.... I would really love an Aussie shepherd one day....


they are lovely :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Tis what I really wanted when I found Diesel *lol*


----------



## feorag

Me on upstairs computer cos printing, but heading back downstairs to chase my 2 granddaughters to bed cos we've got an early start tomorrow and they didn't come down until 12:30 today! :gasp:

Jen, did you see my post about the eye make-up?? at tea-time today???


----------



## Amalthea

Erm.... Nope *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> And a lot of money!! :gasp:
> 
> Been back to the factory shop with Ellie and Mollie - came home over £50 worse off - courtesy of Mollie and clothes (and a couple of things for Ellie)
> 
> Jen and anyone else who is interested I managed to get a bright-ish green eyeshadow (but like I said not many 'bright colours') a purple-ish, sage green and pearl if you are interested I'll take a photo for you to see and you can tell me if you want any or not.
> 
> Also got a couple of eyeliners if you want one??


 
Ooooh!! Yes please  Would love a pic :notworthy:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Ooooh!! Yes please  Would love a pic :notworthy:


OK - will sort that out when I go downstairs!


----------



## Brett

hey people my cat had 5 kittens on friday and 1 of them have already statred opening its eyes they started opening on monday 1 is fully open and the other is like its half open sorta like its stuck how long should i leave it before i start to worry.
cheers brett


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *nods* Tis what I really wanted when I found Diesel *lol*


aww but i bet your glad you got him


----------



## Shell195

bretts balls said:


> hey people my cat had 5 kittens on friday and 1 of them have already statred opening its eyes they started opening on monday 1 is fully open and the other is like its half open sorta like its stuck how long should i leave it before i start to worry.
> cheers brett


 

Ive told you before dont stress and leave it alone:lol2: As long as there is no discharge then dont worry it will open when its ready


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> Ive told you before dont stress and leave it alone:lol2: As long as there is no discharge then dont worry it will open when its ready


 sorry im just worrying dont want enything to happen to the litle dude/girl :lol2: ill just keep a close eye on it gives me a excuse to pick it up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

will i get pounced on if i placed an ad in the domestic classifieds wanting a parrot for free? lol it is a serious question though


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive told you before dont stress and leave it alone:lol2: As long as there is no discharge then dont worry it will open when its ready


totally agree!

And you shouldn't need an excuse to pick it up. The more handling the better as far as I see it, as long as it's gentle handling and the mother doesn't get stressed by it.

I weighed my kittens every night from when they were born until they were 4 weeks old and then every other night, so they were handled every day.

Jen, these are the eye shadows I bought - the only other one they had that I didn't buy was just a pale beige colour called "Pearl". BTW the soft moss looks very brown here, but it is actually a dark-ish mossy green.

















And this is the eye liner that you put on with the soft crayon and then rub with the sponge end to give a 'smudged' charcoal-y look.










Also got a pink-ish lip liner and a more brown-ish one and some pots of honey lip balm.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> totally agree!
> 
> And you shouldn't need an excuse to pick it up. The more handling the better as far as I see it, as long as it's gentle handling and the mother doesn't get stressed by it.
> 
> I weighed my kittens every night from when they were born until they were 4 weeks old and then every other night, so they were handled every day.
> 
> Jen, these are the eye shadows I bought - the only other one they had that I didn't buy was just a pale beige colour called "Pearl". BTW the soft moss looks very brown here, but it is actually a dark-ish mossy green.
> 
> image image
> 
> *And this is the eye liner that you put on with the soft crayon and then rub with the sponge end to give a 'smudged' charcoal-y look.*
> 
> image
> 
> Also got a pink-ish lip liner and a more brown-ish one and some pots of honey lip balm.


I like this, are you selling it?


----------



## ami_j

the eyeliner is v funky , i cant put eye makeup on though , ends up all over the place :lol2:


----------



## Brett

temerist said:


> will i get pounced on if i placed an ad in the domestic classifieds wanting a parrot for free? lol it is a serious question though


 id say 100% yes some 1 would :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> will i get pounced on if i placed an ad in the domestic classifieds wanting a parrot for free? lol it is a serious question though


You so know you will:lol2:


----------



## Brett

cheers people for putting my mind at rest : victory:http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Auctions/gemstoneblueberryeyeshadow.jpg


----------



## temerist

bretts balls said:


> id say 100% yes some 1 would :lol2:





Shell195 said:


> You so know you will:lol2:


yea i probably will lol

already had a rant on the birdline thread in the rehoming classifieds :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> aww but i bet your glad you got him


 
*nods* Yup!!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, these are the eye shadows I bought - the only other one they had that I didn't buy was just a pale beige colour called "Pearl". BTW the soft moss looks very brown here, but it is actually a dark-ish mossy green.
> 
> image image
> 
> And this is the eye liner that you put on with the soft crayon and then rub with the sponge end to give a 'smudged' charcoal-y look.
> 
> image
> 
> Also got a pink-ish lip liner and a more brown-ish one and some pots of honey lip balm.


I really like the green, purple, and the eye liner  If you're selling them, give me a price :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> will i get pounced on if i placed an ad in the domestic classifieds wanting a parrot for free? lol it is a serious question though


 
And yeah..... I am pretty sure you'd be mauled!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *nods* Yup!!! :flrt:


hes got so big from being soooo tiny :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> hes got so big from being soooo tiny :flrt:


 
I KNOW!!!! *sobs*


----------



## Shell195

Haha I keep clicking on RandomRodents instead of here then Im confused:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I KNOW!!!! *sobs*


but hes so lovely 


Shell195 said:


> Haha I keep clicking on RandomRodents instead of here then Im confused:whistling2:


haha thats the plan :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Haha I keep clicking on RandomRodents instead of here then Im confused:whistling2:


 
Me too :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Me and Harley are watching Wildlife soson tv but Harley is really watching it:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I seem to remember Mark started a random rodent thread, but it gathered dust somewhere along the way - am I right??

Anyway, I'm off to my bed, totally cream crackered. I woke up every 2 hours after I finally managed to get to sleep last night, so really tired tonight and childminding tomorrow, so I've got 4 of them!! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading off in a bit, myself......


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Me and Harley are watching Wildlife soson tv but Harley is really watching it:lol2:


is he watching the show about the spca?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> is he watching the show about the spca?


No he didnt like that, I think it was the small critters and birds that he liked so much


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> No he didnt like that, I think it was the small critters and birds that he liked so much


awww bless him


----------



## Amalthea

10:45 and nobody's posted yet?!? *faints*


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Morning Jen and Eileen who is lurking somewhere. Ive just hung loads of washing out
I hope my wild mouse is ok as I released her yesterday as it was warm then last night it turned very cold


----------



## Amalthea

I'm sure she's fine, Shell  You've given her the best start she could have asked for.... I felt exactly the same after releasing Bramble.... Still think about him and wonder if he's ok.


----------



## Amalthea

*grumbles* I hate the word "vermin"


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *grumbles* I hate the word "vermin"


 
It is a manmade name that wildlife haters group animals into that they dont understand:bash:

ETA whatever the animal if it needs help then people like us will give it as we understand them


----------



## ami_j

ello briefly guys, stole the comp while my mums in the shower haha


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> It is a manmade name that wildlife haters group animals into that they dont understand:bash:
> 
> ETA whatever the animal if it needs help then people like us will give it as we understand them


 
The only true vermin is humans, anyways....... :bash:

I do jokingly call Bracken "my little special vermin" :whistling2: But only cuz I was told by several people that I should have killed her and bracken when they came to me because they are vermin.

Hiya, Jaime *waves*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The only true vermin is humans, anyways....... :bash:
> 
> I do jokingly call Bracken "my little special vermin" :whistling2: But only cuz I was told by several people that I should have killed her and bracken when they came to me because they are vermin.
> 
> Hiya, Jaime *waves*


Hi Jaime:2thumb:

I got told to do THAT to my rat baby and the mousie too:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Her and *BRAMBLE **oops*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> The only true vermin is humans, anyways....... :bash:
> 
> I do jokingly call Bracken "my little special vermin" :whistling2: But only cuz I was told by several people that I should have killed her and bracken when they came to me because they are vermin.
> 
> Hiya, Jaime *waves*


how mean  evil ppl 
ello 


Shell195 said:


> Hi Jaime:2thumb:
> 
> I got told to do THAT to my rat baby and the mousie too:bash:


hey shell 
nasty ppl  should mind their own


----------



## Amalthea

A few people on here said it......


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> A few people on here said it......


*frown*
ooh back soon


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> 10:45 and nobody's posted yet?!? *faints*


:lol2: I popped my head around the door earlier this morning, but there was nobody in, so I nicked off! :lol2:

We've been to an indoor play area today - met Kim with her 2 and 2 of Stefan's friends, then we went to a farm ice cream parlour and had lush ice creams, then I took my 4 and Skye to the woods near where Roz lives and we all had a walk. Course Ellie and Eve didn't want to come, "we don't want to go to the woods Nana!"

So a quick explanation about how much fun they'd had while Skye had sat patiently in the car waiting for his turn and now they wanted to go home and leave Skye in the car. So Eve decided it was fair that Skye had his fun too (knew it would work! :lol and so we went to the woods. 

And who had the best time - apart from Skye that is?? You guessed it Eve and Ellie! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

helllo everyone...isnt it quiet today


----------



## Amalthea

Indeedy.... Am still waiting on the kitten pics Ian promised me the other day


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Indeedy.... Am still waiting on the kitten pics Ian promised me the other day


 
Go and kick Ian he keeps promising you pics:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I have been ever so patient *nods* I am surprising myself...... She's 2.5 weeks old now and have only had the baby pic...


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Indeedy.... Am still waiting on the kitten pics Ian promised me the other day


i want to see them tooooo


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I have been ever so patient *nods* I am surprising myself...... She's 2.5 weeks old now and have only had the baby pic...


 
Maybe us wenches need to go on strike:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

*Update in Dante and Figaro*

HI sorry not been about for a while due to ill health etc but a little while ago I asked for advice on the behaviour changes that were causing problems from Dante towards his brain damaged half brother Figaro. He was being aggresive and his behaviour was getting out of control. I was given some lovely tips by Feorag and Shell and thought I would update everyone on the situation now. 
Dante has now calmed down brilliantly he still has the odd bad five minutes but on the whole all the attacks have ceased or have been no where near as aggresive. He has actually even become more affectionate towards me and accompanies me on walks with the dogs asking for affection along the way. He has also become more vocal lol stating to demand to go out at 5.30am each morning even though he knows he will not be allowed to go outside till alot later but like a child he likes to try his luck. 
I love the change in his behaviour and the fact i can interact with him alot better as for a while there I thought that I might have to find him a new home but now that is not an option at all and I love it.
He is even better with the dogs but there is one outside that he still attacks (but as it has gone for him and the owners dont seem to care enough about him to even walk him just letting him run free without collar or id to mess and run riot I am not surprised that Dante has a go at him as he has gone for Dante a few times having to be chased off by myself and neighbours I am really not surprised Dante acts the way he does).
So thank you Feorag and Shell for all your advice.
Any way sorry for the long post but thought you would all be pleased to hear that he has improved so much
Sam


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HI sorry not been about for a while due to ill health etc but a little while ago I asked for advice on the behaviour changes that were causing problems from Dante towards his brain damaged half brother Figaro. He was being aggresive and his behaviour was getting out of control. I was given some lovely tips by Feorag and Shell and thought I would update everyone on the situation now.
> Dante has now calmed down brilliantly he still has the odd bad five minutes but on the whole all the attacks have ceased or have been no where near as aggresive. He has actually even become more affectionate towards me and accompanies me on walks with the dogs asking for affection along the way. He has also become more vocal lol stating to demand to go out at 5.30am each morning even though he knows he will not be allowed to go outside till alot later but like a child he likes to try his luck.
> I love the change in his behaviour and the fact i can interact with him alot better as for a while there I thought that I might have to find him a new home but now that is not an option at all and I love it.
> He is even better with the dogs but there is one outside that he still attacks (but as it has gone for him and the owners dont seem to care enough about him to even walk him just letting him run free without collar or id to mess and run riot I am not surprised that Dante has a go at him as he has gone for Dante a few times having to be chased off by myself and neighbours I am really not surprised Dante acts the way he does).
> So thank you Feorag and Shell for all your advice.
> Any way sorry for the long post but thought you would all be pleased to hear that he has improved so much
> Sam


im glad hes improved im sure hes alot happier too


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Maybe us wenches need to go on strike:whistling2:


 
*nods*


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> HI sorry not been about for a while due to ill health etc but a little while ago I asked for advice on the behaviour changes that were causing problems from Dante towards his brain damaged half brother Figaro. He was being aggresive and his behaviour was getting out of control. I was given some lovely tips by Feorag and Shell and thought I would update everyone on the situation now.
> Dante has now calmed down brilliantly he still has the odd bad five minutes but on the whole all the attacks have ceased or have been no where near as aggresive. He has actually even become more affectionate towards me and accompanies me on walks with the dogs asking for affection along the way. He has also become more vocal lol stating to demand to go out at 5.30am each morning even though he knows he will not be allowed to go outside till alot later but like a child he likes to try his luck.
> I love the change in his behaviour and the fact i can interact with him alot better as for a while there I thought that I might have to find him a new home but now that is not an option at all and I love it.
> He is even better with the dogs but there is one outside that he still attacks (but as it has gone for him and the owners dont seem to care enough about him to even walk him just letting him run free without collar or id to mess and run riot I am not surprised that Dante has a go at him as he has gone for Dante a few times having to be chased off by myself and neighbours I am really not surprised Dante acts the way he does).
> So thank you Feorag and Shell for all your advice.
> Any way sorry for the long post but thought you would all be pleased to hear that he has improved so much
> Sam


 
That's great news!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news Sam! :2thumb:

I'm so pleased you've been able to work through it and it didn't have to come down to you rehoming Dante, because I knew you really didn't want to have to do that! 

Really great news!! :no1:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Sam! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm so pleased you've been able to work through it and it didn't have to come down to you rehoming Dante, because I knew you really didn't want to have to do that!
> 
> Really great news!! :no1:


Yeah I cant tell you just how happy I am that he has calmed down as I really didnt want to rehome him as I know Figaro depends on him alot. 
I mean today as we had some beautiful sunshine for a change we all sat outside my front door with the dogs and cats and Dante was so protective of Figaro who is so frightened of everything outside unless we are with him (not that he is ever let out unattended but soemtimes he does like to sneek out for a quick peek if we are not looking)even the wind makes him dash for indoors. Dante spent over an hour laying curled up on the paving stones where we bbq in the summer with Figgy rolling around in the dust and running everytime a new noise occured. 
It was shame it was all ruined by the dog I mentioned in my last post who came rushing at the cats and my dogs causing us to have to come back inside to keep everyone safe.
But at least Figgy did get to enjoy himself for a liitle while whilst being supervised by Dante and ourselves.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah I cant tell you just how happy I am that he has calmed down as I really didnt want to rehome him as I know Figaro depends on him alot.
> I mean today as we had some beautiful sunshine for a change we all sat outside my front door with the dogs and cats and Dante was so protective of Figaro who is so frightened of everything outside unless we are with him (not that he is ever let out unattended but soemtimes he does like to sneek out for a quick peek if we are not looking)even the wind makes him dash for indoors. Dante spent over an hour laying curled up on the paving stones where we bbq in the summer with Figgy rolling around in the dust and running everytime a new noise occured.
> It was shame it was all ruined by the dog I mentioned in my last post who came rushing at the cats and my dogs causing us to have to come back inside to keep everyone safe.
> But at least Figgy did get to enjoy himself for a liitle while whilst being supervised by Dante and ourselves.


 

That is excellent news and must be a relief for you:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had to play with the cute baby hamsters again, its such a chore:whistling2:Ive taken 31 photos of them :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I can empathise how draining it is to play with baby critters....


----------



## sundia

i just met a loverly cat... it were sitting in the shop window so i stroked it when i walked in and it followed me around the store and meowed at me everytime i stopped stroking it


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah it is a relief Shell.
Aww baby hamster they are so cute please post pics lol.
I was given one as a valentines present and she is so cute and loving and I do love them. 
Where have the babies come from are they yours? Shame you are so far away or maybe a blessing lol) as I would of had to of had one off you lol.


----------



## wendyandgary

I saw a cat thread and thought woooohooooo!!!!!!! ive got two cats both rescues. Sooty is a four year old black cat we have had him since he was 3 weeks he wasnt a planned rescue went with a friend to get a 'free to good home' kitten and had a phone call that the lady was going to barbados for a month kittens in coal shed and would be left their until her return. So picked up my friends kitten and ended up bringin sooty home aswell. Spent endless trips to the vets and he was given a death sentence their and then he had cat flu and a seriuos respiratory infection as well as the fact he was taken from mum far tooo early has now got an underdeveloped stomach. Anyway many 3hrly feeds later hes now a stunning 4 yr old boy :2thumb: Next is marmalade full light ginger female found as a stray with two kittens and no front teeth, took us two months to get near her and alot of tlc as she was emaciated and many plasters as she was very aggressive and she is now a very fat gorgeous girl who alows our 7 yr old to pick her up and carry her round and craves affection


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had to play with the cute baby hamsters again, its such a chore:whistling2:Ive taken 31 photos of them :lol2:


aww pics 


Amalthea said:


> I can empathise how draining it is to play with baby critters....


tbf baby rats are draining when they all want to go in different directions :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Babies










Mum- Twinkle











One black eye










One ruby eye


----------



## Shell195

wendyandgary said:


> I saw a cat thread and thought woooohooooo!!!!!!! ive got two cats both rescues. Sooty is a four year old black cat we have had him since he was 3 weeks he wasnt a planned rescue went with a friend to get a 'free to good home' kitten and had a phone call that the lady was going to barbados for a month kittens in coal shed and would be left their until her return. So picked up my friends kitten and ended up bringin sooty home aswell. Spent endless trips to the vets and he was given a death sentence their and then he had cat flu and a seriuos respiratory infection as well as the fact he was taken from mum far tooo early has now got an underdeveloped stomach. Anyway many 3hrly feeds later hes now a stunning 4 yr old boy :2thumb: Next is marmalade full light ginger female found as a stray with two kittens and no front teeth, took us two months to get near her and alot of tlc as she was emaciated and many plasters as she was very aggressive and she is now a very fat gorgeous girl who alows our 7 yr old to pick her up and carry her round and craves affection


Welcome:2thumb: well done for helping these 2 cats, they sound beautiful:flrt: photos please


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Babies
> 
> image
> 
> Mum- Twinkle
> 
> image
> 
> 
> One black eye
> 
> image
> 
> One ruby eye
> 
> image


gorgeous  id say shes more ruby and pink eyed from the pic but that might be the cam... she looks minkish though so more likely to be ruby and pink....shes lovely though what a clever mummy ham


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> gorgeous  id say shes more ruby and pink eyed from the pic but that might be the cam... she looks minkish though so more likely to be ruby and pink....shes lovely though what a clever mummy ham


 
I think its the camera as one eye is very deep red and one is black.Im rubbish at taking photos and she wouldnt stay still lol


----------



## wendyandgary

Shell195 said:


> Welcome:2thumb: well done for helping these 2 cats, they sound beautiful:flrt: photos please


 Thanks pics will be up soon those hamsters are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! our hamster is very geriatric hes 2 and a half yrs old now :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

wendyandgary said:


> I saw a cat thread and thought woooohooooo!!!!!!! ive got two cats both rescues. Sooty is a four year old black cat we have had him since he was 3 weeks he wasnt a planned rescue went with a friend to get a 'free to good home' kitten and had a phone call that the lady was going to barbados for a month kittens in coal shed and would be left their until her return. So picked up my friends kitten and ended up bringin sooty home aswell. Spent endless trips to the vets and he was given a death sentence their and then he had cat flu and a seriuos respiratory infection as well as the fact he was taken from mum far tooo early has now got an underdeveloped stomach. Anyway many 3hrly feeds later hes now a stunning 4 yr old boy :2thumb: Next is marmalade full light ginger female found as a stray with two kittens and no front teeth, took us two months to get near her and alot of tlc as she was emaciated and many plasters as she was very aggressive and she is now a very fat gorgeous girl who alows our 7 yr old to pick her up and carry her round and craves affection


 
Welcome and again well done for the rescues I too rescued a feral cat years ago and tamed him and had him for a few years and I know just how rewarding it can be. Glad thy both found a great home.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Babies
> 
> image
> 
> Mum- Twinkle
> 
> image
> 
> 
> One black eye
> 
> image
> 
> One ruby eye
> 
> image


 
Aww they are so cute !!!!!!!!! Looks like you have a couple of satins in the babies too which are so cute I used to breed satins when I was much younger lol. Which makes me even more envious of you getting to play with them, and my partner even more grateful you are far away lmao


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I think its the camera as one eye is very deep red and one is black.Im rubbish at taking photos and she wouldnt stay still lol


i love odd eyeds i had an odd eyed satin blonde longhaired , they were fairly similiar tho


----------



## wendyandgary

sammy1969 said:


> Welcome and again well done for the rescues I too rescued a feral cat years ago and tamed him and had him for a few years and I know just how rewarding it can be. Glad thy both found a great home.


 Thanks they are beautifull cats with great personalities sooty is a terrible theif he steals food and toys!!!!! and a really moody sod but very clever !!!!!!!! and maramalade is a bit on the stupid side lol she likes to lie in the road alot ( which scares the pants of us) and they both talk ALOT! makes me mad that ppl abandon and abuse animals i have lots more animals all rescues but i doubt these will be my only cats its only a matter of time before i pick up another needing a forever home!!!! And im a dog person lol


----------



## sammy1969

wendyandgary said:


> Thanks they are beautifull cats with great personalities sooty is a terrible theif he steals food and toys!!!!! and a really moody sod but very clever !!!!!!!! and maramalade is a bit on the stupid side lol she likes to lie in the road alot ( which scares the pants of us) and they both talk ALOT! makes me mad that ppl abandon and abuse animals i have lots more animals all rescues but i doubt these will be my only cats its only a matter of time before i pick up another needing a forever home!!!! And im a dog person lol


LOL you too haha I am a dog person too the reason I have the cats now is becoz Figaro was going to be pts as he has brain damage and is a bit slow but I couldn't let that happen as he is such a cute happy cat and Dante was left here when my ex husband left and he was his cat but I would never part with them ever but if you look at my signature lol you will see I am aminal mad (or is it just mad lol) and most of my current pets are rescues including two lizards and three snakes and one of my dogs lol. And i know I will end up wiht more rescues as yesterday I took on a yellow bellied slider who could no longer be looked after by his owner. And I may be taking in a leopard bengal x kitten whose mother was picked up as a stray and pregnantso homes are needed when they are old enough


----------



## Amalthea

wendyandgary said:


> I saw a cat thread and thought woooohooooo!!!!!!! ive got two cats both rescues. Sooty is a four year old black cat we have had him since he was 3 weeks he wasnt a planned rescue went with a friend to get a 'free to good home' kitten and had a phone call that the lady was going to barbados for a month kittens in coal shed and would be left their until her return. So picked up my friends kitten and ended up bringin sooty home aswell. Spent endless trips to the vets and he was given a death sentence their and then he had cat flu and a seriuos respiratory infection as well as the fact he was taken from mum far tooo early has now got an underdeveloped stomach. Anyway many 3hrly feeds later hes now a stunning 4 yr old boy :2thumb: Next is marmalade full light ginger female found as a stray with two kittens and no front teeth, took us two months to get near her and alot of tlc as she was emaciated and many plasters as she was very aggressive and she is now a very fat gorgeous girl who alows our 7 yr old to pick her up and carry her round and craves affection


Welcome to our friendly little corner of RFUK :lol2: And well done you for taking in those two kitties!!! 



ami_j said:


> tbf baby rats are draining when they all want to go in different directions :lol2:


But they are totally worth it!!! I LOVE rattie bubs!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Gorgeous critters, Shell!!!! They truly are beautiful (coming from a NON hamster person) :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Welcome to our friendly little corner of RFUK :lol2: And well done you for taking in those two kitties!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But they are totally worth it!!! I LOVE rattie bubs!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Gorgeous critters, Shell!!!! They truly are beautiful (coming from a NON hamster person) :whistling2:


me too lol i wish mine were little still


----------



## wendyandgary

I think we must all be mad! the world needs good hearted animal lovers like us! and so do the food shops :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I can empathise how draining it is to play with baby critters....


To be totally honest I just don't know how Shell can be bothered with all them little critters - I'm glad it's not me! :whistling2:



wendyandgary said:


> I saw a cat thread and thought woooohooooo!!!!!!!


Welcome Wendy - I'm presuming you are the Wendy half? It not, then welcome Gary! :lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> And I may be taking in a leopard bengal x kitten whose mother was picked up as a stray and pregnantso homes are needed when they are old enough


I hate to pour on doom and gloom, but I would think very carefully before taking on a cat with bengal breeding in them. They really don't do well with other breeds and it's taken you a lot of work to get things right with your boys, a kitten like this could well end up upsetting both boys, as they are a very dominant breed and can also tend to be very jealous of other animals taking "their person's" attention.


----------



## wendyandgary

Welcome Wendy - I'm presuming you are the Wendy half? It not, then welcome Gary! :lol2:

yep im the wendy half.......................although somedays im nt sure lol gary is the long suffering hubby who pays the food and vets bills


----------



## Shell195

Our local petshop had a beautiful black rex rabbit in today and I spent ages cuddling it:flrt:I had forgotten how gorgeous their fur is but Im so glad I havent any room for rabbits


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Our local petshop had a beautiful black rex rabbit in today and I spent ages cuddling it:flrt:I had forgotten how gorgeous their fur is but Im so glad I havent any room for rabbits


 wish i had room lol


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> To be totally honest I just don't know how Shell can be bothered with all them little critters - I'm glad it's not me! :whistling2:


 
I know huh.... Count your blessings. :lol2:

Where is Ian?!? I am gonna start pouting soon..... :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I know huh.... Count your blessings. :lol2:
> 
> *Where is Ian?!?* I am gonna start pouting soon..... :whistling2:


He wasnt about yesterday either:gasp:


----------



## feorag

wendyandgary said:


> yep im the wendy half.......................although somedays im nt sure lol gary is the long suffering hubby who pays the food and vets bills


:lol2: I've got one of those too! His name's Barry!



Shell195 said:


> Our local petshop had a beautiful black rex rabbit in today and I spent ages cuddling it:flrt:I had forgotten how gorgeous their fur is but Im so glad I havent any room for rabbits


Oh Shell - I *love* black rabbits and I *love* rex rabbits and now you're talking about both together!!! :bash:


Amalthea said:


> Where is Ian?!? I am gonna start pouting soon..... :whistling2:


I'm wondering if he's busy sorting stuff for his jolly holly bollies??? It's not long until he goes away, so maybe he's got a lot to do??

Well have to tell you Mollie got tagged tonight and it serves her right!!

Calleigh shed her skin last night and so I left it in the viv until today cos i was too busy. So while Barry and I were in the kitchen putting out tea tonight, Mollie must have opened the viv and gone in to get the skin out and Calleigh tagged her! I was very cross because she's never bitten or ever even shown aggression since the day I got her, so I guess Mollie has gone in ham fisted without giving Calleigh a chance to get the scent and work it out. So she learned a hard lesson there - she had 3 holes in her thumb! :lol2:

I wouldn't care but Mollie's never done that before - if ever they've asked for a snake out to handle, I've _always_ taken the snake out of the viv and given it to them. This, becoming a teenager things seems to be making her think she can do as she pleases - but in my house she can't! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Rex runny babbits are gorgeous!!

*crosses arms and pouts... lip and all* Need my Thea fix!! Still got AGES away til I meet her!!

Well, at least Mollie learned her lesson... It happens.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Well, at least Mollie learned her lesson... It happens.


True!

I bought my first snakes in 1979, although I haven't kept them constantly since then and I've never been tagged!


----------



## Shell195

I dont think Mollie will repeat this do you? Sometimes they have to learn the hard way


----------



## feorag

Certainly won't! Apart from the fact that she got told off for doing it without supervision and *without asking*, it obviously stung and she did bleed! Seems to me that girls in particular learn all their lessons the hard way!


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah I know how dominant they can be Feorag which is why at the moment is is only a maybe as no definate discision has been made. I meanI love the breed and have always wanted one and know they are very possessive of their person which in a way would be nice as the two boys have little to do with me prefering my partner Glyns company to mine accept when Dante follows us out for a walk with the dogs,so to have a cat that would be more for me than him would be a nice change but the fact that they can be funny with other breeds is a concern too and as you rightly say I dont want to upset all the work I have put in with the two boys. Although we did come across one that moved in with my partners mum for a while even though she has three other cats plus one that has adopted her from down the road and was fine no aggression at all towards them. It stayed all last summer then disappeared. We think it may of escaped from the people over the back of her that breeds them and they finally managed to recapture her, but I know this isn't always the case. So I am still in two minds but I know the person who has taken the pregnant mother on is keen for the kittens to go to people she knows will look after them forever and not just take one to either breed from or rehome if it gets too much for them.


----------



## Alex

Anyone about yet over here? Its lonely being in the other sections :lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Just replied in the other section Alex and posted my first ever photo on RFUK and I think it worked, whoop whoop!!!

Here goes again for you guys. It's one of my Dupraisi gerbils.










Cute or what!!!???

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Here's another piccie of him. Couldn't resist!!!










Jules


----------



## Darkeuridi

Basilbrush said:


> Here's another piccie of him. Couldn't resist!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Jules


 
Oh my! They are very cute, I like the'r ears and pink noses :flrt:


On another note, I picked up my first kitty last night :2thumb: some of you way have seen my thread, he's a bengal and he is beautiful! Still a stressed kitty at the moment though, hiding under the bed in the spare room. I suppose it probably doesn't help that he was a shy cat anyway but i'm prepared to put in all my effort for how ever long it takes to get him comfortable. Do any of you have any unusal tips for settling cats in that worked for you?


----------



## wendyandgary

Darkeuridi said:


> Oh my! They are very cute, I like the'r ears and pink noses :flrt:
> 
> 
> On another note, I picked up my first kitty last night :2thumb: some of you way have seen my thread, he's a bengal and he is beautiful! Still a stressed kitty at the moment though, hiding under the bed in the spare room. I suppose it probably doesn't help that he was a shy cat anyway but i'm prepared to put in all my effort for how ever long it takes to get him comfortable. Do any of you have any unusal tips for settling cats in that worked for you?


I know its an old wives tale but i find butter on the paw does work i think its because youre giving them soething nice to eat :flrt: The other thing is just sit near her or him maybe just in the same room at first there curious little things soon enough he/she will want to find out what your all about and you can get a little closer


----------



## Darkeuridi

wendyandgary said:


> I know its an old wives tale but i find butter on the paw does work i think its because youre giving them soething nice to eat :flrt: The other thing is just sit near her or him maybe just in the same room at first there curious little things soon enough he/she will want to find out what your all about and you can get a little closer


I had heard about the butter on the paws thing and thought my mum was having a laugh to be honest! I shall try it later on and see how it goes! Although whether he will let me at his paws or not is another thing...he likes gripping onto the new carpet :devil:

I've been trying to sit in there as much as I can but i've left him to it whilst im out for now then I'll go and sit with him when I get back. The other half keeps complaining that the kitty is getting more attention than him :lol2:


----------



## wendyandgary

:lol2: my hubby says i spend more time with the animals than him lol even if you can just get a tiny bit on his paw it will be enough just so he can lick it off, if you have an old jumper or tshirt (preferablly hasnt been washed) it will smell of you put that where he is this will get him used to your scent at the moment he still smells like his mum.


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah I know how dominant they can be Feorag which is why at the moment is is only a maybe as no definate discision has been made. I meanI love the breed and have always wanted one and know they are very possessive of their person which in a way would be nice as the two boys have little to do with me prefering my partner Glyns company to mine accept when Dante follows us out for a walk with the dogs,so to have a cat that would be more for me than him would be a nice change but the fact that they can be funny with other breeds is a concern too and as you rightly say I dont want to upset all the work I have put in with the two boys. Although we did come across one that moved in with my partners mum for a while even though she has three other cats plus one that has adopted her from down the road and was fine no aggression at all towards them. It stayed all last summer then disappeared. We think it may of escaped from the people over the back of her that breeds them and they finally managed to recapture her, but I know this isn't always the case. So I am still in two minds but I know the person who has taken the pregnant mother on is keen for the kittens to go to people she knows will look after them forever and not just take one to either breed from or rehome if it gets too much for them.


Well as long as you put plenty of thought into it. What always worries me is that, to a degree, all kittens get on well together, but then when they mature, things often go wrong (like the problems you had with Figaro and Dante) and by that stage you're attached to them all and don't want to move any of them on, but sometimes that's the only solution - do you want to face that in the future, cos that's the pertinent question. There will always be bengals in the future, but imao you have to prioritise your existing animals.



Alex said:


> Anyone about yet over here? Its lonely being in the other sections :lol2:


At that time this morning I was just turning over for my second sleep! :lol2:



Darkeuridi said:


> On another note, I picked up my first kitty last night :2thumb: some of you way have seen my thread, he's a bengal and he is beautiful! Still a stressed kitty at the moment though, hiding under the bed in the spare room. I suppose it probably doesn't help that he was a shy cat anyway but i'm prepared to put in all my effort for how ever long it takes to get him comfortable. Do any of you have any unusal tips for settling cats in that worked for you?


I've replied on your other thread with a suggestion. Other than that the answer is to pen the cat up so that it can't hide away.

The butter on the paws is an old wives tale, but it was done before you let them out of the house for the first time (or from a new home) to help them find their way back home - and it didn't always work! Feeding a nice tasty bit of chicken would have the same effect.

Apart from which if the cat is frightened and is hiding the last thing you want to do is to grab it and forcibly hold it while you put butter on its paws, that could set it back weeks! So sorry Wendy I wouldn't advocate that one.

Julie, I love that little critter! :flrt:


----------



## wendyandgary

feorag said:


> Well as long as you put plenty of thought into it. What always worries me is that, to a degree, all kittens get on well together, but then when they mature, things often go wrong (like the problems you had with Figaro and Dante) and by that stage you're attached to them all and don't want to move any of them on, but sometimes that's the only solution - do you want to face that in the future, cos that's the pertinent question. There will always be bengals in the future, but imao you have to prioritise your existing animals.
> 
> At that time this morning I was just turning over for my second sleep! :lol2:
> 
> I've replied on your other thread with a suggestion. Other than that the answer is to pen the cat up so that it can't hide away.
> 
> The butter on the paws is an old wives tale, but it was done before you let them out of the house for the first time (or from a new home) to help them find their way back home - and it didn't always work!
> 
> Apart from which if the cat is frightened and is hiding the last thing you want to do is to grab it and forcibly hold it while you put butter on its paws, so sorry I wouldn't advocate that one.
> 
> Julie, I love that little critter! :flrt:


I didnt say to forcibly hold him down! there are ways and means to get butter on his paw without usuing brute force and ignorance it doesnt have to be on the underside of the paw it can be ont he top a quick swipe of the hand. I Know its an old wives tail but it has worked for me the theory behind it is right your giving the cat something nice and they begin to associate you with treats. I was just giving my advice on what has worked for me in the past,


----------



## Shell195

Morning everyone. I have been lurking in between doing the daily chores:lol2:
I too would be very wary of getting a Bengal as many years ago when my daughter was 8 years old my ex husband gave her his 7 month ols neutered Bengal kitten as he was bullying his Bengal girl. Toshca stayed with us for a few months but he hated my Oriental black boy and made his life a misery. He actively stalked him and attacked him and even though he was a lot younger than Benji he was bigger and a lot more powerful and always got the better of him. Benji spent his life sneaking round and became terrified of his own shadow. The thing is that when Toscha had fired himself up he then went and took his anger out on my daughter and she got badly scratched when he attacked her. Sophie has never forgiven me for rehoming him through Bengal welfare even though he still lives with the people who took him on. I let her choose any breed she wanted as her own cat and she got a Devon Rex who is a real softy.
The people who took Tosca on went on to get another Bengal and they live happily together.


----------



## feorag

wendyandgary said:


> I didnt say to forcibly hold him down! there are ways and means to get butter on his paw without usuing brute force and ignorance it doesnt have to be on the underside of the paw it can be ont he top a quick swipe of the hand. I Know its an old wives tail but it has worked for me the theory behind it is right your giving the cat something nice and they begin to associate you with treats. I was just giving my advice on what has worked for me in the past,


Don't take things so personally!

I wasn't saying that you suggested brute force and I'm certainly not ignorant about how to handle cats, however, none of us know what experience the OP has with handling cats.

Logically if the cat is hiding under the bed, how is the OP supposed to reach it and if, when he finally manages to do that, he starts trying to touch the cat in any way, that can panic the cat. A nice bit of tasty chicken or other tasty treat from his hand will work just as well as butter swiped anywhere.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning!!! 

Lovely duprasi back there!!!! But where's my kitten pictures?? *lol*


----------



## feorag

Morning Jen and more to the point, where is Ian?


----------



## Amalthea

Did he show up at all yesterday??


----------



## feorag

Nope - he hasn't been on for a couple of days! :gasp:

Very un-Ian-like!


----------



## Amalthea

You don't think he's forgotten us?!


----------



## Shell195

He was having problems with his gall stones so I hope hes ok


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You don't think he's forgotten us?!


:gasp: How can you suggest that! We are all totally unforgettable!!! :bash: :lol2:

I have found myself wondering if the gall stones got so bad he's had to go in and have his operation as an emergency! :gasp: That'll scupper his holiday!


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully he's ok..... *worried*


----------



## Shell195

I wonder if his daughter Ruby curtis is online I think I will try and send her a message


----------



## feorag

I was going to suggest that, but couldn't remember her name! :roll:

However, I'd think if he was incapacitated to that extent he would have asked her to tell us - wouldn't he???

Anyway, I'm off out with the girls - we're popping down to the retail outlet cos Mollie got a gorgeous cardigan at the factory shop, but it's a woman's M and although it looks great I said we could go to the actual shop (CMD) at the outlet and see if they might have a S.


----------



## Amalthea

Have fun, Eileen!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive emailed Ruby so we shall see if she replies.
Have fun Eileen, Im off for a bath shortly


----------



## Darkeuridi

feorag said:


> Don't take things so personally!
> 
> I wasn't saying that you suggested brute force and I'm certainly not ignorant about how to handle cats, however, none of us know what experience the OP has with handling cats.
> 
> Logically if the cat is hiding under the bed, how is the OP supposed to reach it and if, when he finally manages to do that, he starts trying to touch the cat in any way, that can panic the cat. A nice bit of tasty chicken or other tasty treat from his hand will work just as well as butter swiped anywhere.


 
I've had experience with cats so I would never try and force anything upon him. He's quite happy to sit there and let me stroke him and I gave him a little comb yesterday which he seemed to like. I did try some chicken yesterday but he had not long been fed so i'll try again in a little while. (I'm a girl by the way )

I like shell's idea of fish and chips! Gives me an excuse to have a take away tonight :2thumb:

My other half is getting on my nerves though, he keeps trying to get some sort of reaction I think...trying to move the bed to get to him and the likes and he wont listen to me. He will be home before me today and i;ve made him promise to leave him before i get home (its like supervising a child sometimes and hes 5 years older than me!) as i know it may sound silly, but I dont really trust him. In the sense that i'm worried that he will frighten the poor cat so much that we'll have no hope in gaining his trust :gasp:


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> I was going to suggest that, but couldn't remember her name! :roll:
> 
> However, I'd think if he was incapacitated to that extent he would have asked her to tell us - wouldn't he???
> 
> Anyway, I'm off out with the girls - we're popping down to the retail outlet cos Mollie got a gorgeous cardigan at the factory shop, but it's a woman's M and although it looks great I said we could go to the actual shop (CMD) at the outlet and see if they might have a S.


 
GAWD I hope Ian's okay!!!

Have a great time shopping Eileen, I'm jealous.:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Darkeuridi said:


> I've had experience with cats so I would never try and force anything upon him. He's quite happy to sit there and let me stroke him and I gave him a little comb yesterday which he seemed to like. I did try some chicken yesterday but he had not long been fed so i'll try again in a little while. (I'm a girl by the way )
> 
> I like shell's idea of fish and chips! Gives me an excuse to have a take away tonight :2thumb:
> 
> My other half is getting on my nerves though, he keeps trying to get some sort of reaction I think...trying to move the bed to get to him and the likes and he wont listen to me. He will be home before me today and i;ve made him promise to leave him before i get home (its like supervising a child sometimes and hes 5 years older than me!) as i know it may sound silly, but I dont really trust him. In the sense that i'm worried that he will frighten the poor cat so much that we'll have no hope in gaining his trust :gasp:


 
All men are child like:lol2: He really needs to understand that if he keeps moving the bed etc the cat will lose his confidence and the whole settling in process will take even longer so lets hope he has listened to you, if not its the naughty step for him. You could get the oh a feather duster toy and let him flick it round near the bed as not many cats can resist one of these and then he will feel he is helping.


----------



## Shell195

Dennis and TomTom playing in the apple tree, twice now Dennis has been rescued:roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, Tomtom has better grip *giggles*


----------



## Shell195

He sure has, hes like a flipping squirrel:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Poly cats are the future of catdom *nods* It's evolution in the making!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Poly cats are the future of catdom *nods* It's evolution in the making!


I think you may be right :no1:
Its very touching as TomTom follows Dennis around and when Dennis is asleep TomTom sits next to him as if hes on guard
I dont think Harley has ever seen a tree before as he looked on horrified that his friends were so high off the ground:lol2: They are like the 3 Muskateers, Im sure TomTom is a Sphynx wannabe:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Bless him!!!

I let Louis out today, cuz he stays in the yard and I was out there... As soon as he steps foot out the door, though, he starts crying and wanting back in *shakes head* The stupid mutt doesn't know what he wants!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Bless him!!!
> 
> I let Louis out today, cuz he stays in the yard and I was out there... As soon as he steps foot out the door, though, he starts crying and wanting back in *shakes head* The stupid mutt doesn't know what he wants!


 
Awwww poor Louis is he not a bright boy then?
It has been a really warm day today and I had sunbathing cats and dogs everywhere:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Louis is extra "special" *nods* As loving as he is, you can tell there's not much going on behind his eyes, bless him. It's no wonder his sisters walk all over him *lol*


----------



## feorag

Darkeuridi said:


> I've had experience with cats so I would never try and force anything upon him. He's quite happy to sit there and let me stroke him and I gave him a little comb yesterday which he seemed to like. I did try some chicken yesterday but he had not long been fed so i'll try again in a little while. (I'm a girl by the way )
> 
> I like shell's idea of fish and chips! Gives me an excuse to have a take away tonight :2thumb:
> 
> My other half is getting on my nerves though, he keeps trying to get some sort of reaction I think...trying to move the bed to get to him and the likes and he wont listen to me. He will be home before me today and i;ve made him promise to leave him before i get home (its like supervising a child sometimes and hes 5 years older than me!) as i know it may sound silly, but I dont really trust him. In the sense that i'm worried that he will frighten the poor cat so much that we'll have no hope in gaining his trust :gasp:


Oops, sorry! :blush: Anyway, now you've got a cat you have to join in the chat and so we require your first name as we are on first names terms on this thread! :2thumb:

And you know what they say, women mature, men just grow old.
Alternatively women grow up and men grow old!


Shell195 said:


> Its very touching as TomTom follows Dennis around and when Dennis is asleep TomTom sits next to him as if hes on guard
> I dont think Harley has ever seen a tree before as he looked on horrified that his friends were so high off the ground:lol2: They are like the 3 Muskateers, Im sure TomTom is a Sphynx wannabe:lol2:


Aw,m poor Tom Tom, maybe you should shave him so that he feels the same as the boy, if a bit stubbly after a day or so! :lol2:

Well we managed to get that cardigan at the CMD shop at the retail outlet so now I've got to go back to the factory shop to return the bigger one, but Mollie's happy!

Now I'm off into the garden to repot a couple of bonsai. About 3 of my pots have shattered into myriad pieces because of the hard frosts over the winter. One has layers and layers of clay lying in a circle around it and nothing left standing of the pot, just the tree and the root ball!

I've never seen that happen before!


----------



## Darkeuridi

:bash:


feorag said:


> Oops, sorry! :blush: Anyway, now you've got a cat you have to join in the chat and so we require your first name as we are on first names terms on this thread! :2thumb:
> 
> And you know what they say, women mature, men just grow old.
> Alternatively women grow up and men grow old!


I'm so happy to finally have my kitty, i've been wanting a Bengal for a long long time. I've decided to call him Zuko after my favourite character from The Legend of Aang (yeah i'm a bit sad!) because he has this sort of squinty look in one eye that he does which made me laugh. I will definately be joining in the chat from now on :2thumb: 

Well my name is Kerry which is me in my avvy (the guy is the other half) I dont have any nicknames but feel free to make one up if you desire :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And I think that quote is very true...luckily I will be home about the same time as him now so I can make sure he plays nice with Zuko.


----------



## ami_j

nothing to do with cats but im having homemade yorkshire pudding for tea :mf_dribble: with chicken:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: We're having lamb chops! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: which I'm just about to go and cook. Barry will be home in the next 10 minutes and the girls are _supposed_ to be upstairs sorting out their clothes for packing tonight cos they go home tomorrow. I say _supposed_ cos all I can hear is thumping and bumping and giggling, which me they're doing Sweet FA about packing and sorting!! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: We're having lamb chops! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: which I'm just about to go and cook. Barry will be home in the next 10 minutes and the girls are _supposed_ to be upstairs sorting out their clothes for packing tonight cos they go home tomorrow. I say _supposed_ cos all I can hear is thumping and bumping and giggling, which me they're doing Sweet FA about packing and sorting!! :roll:


short attention span? lol


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> I say _supposed_ cos all I can hear is thumping and bumping and giggling, which me they're doing Sweet FA about packing and sorting!! :roll:


WTF is that supposed to say??? :lol2:

it should read "which makes me think they're doing.................." :roll:

It must be my age!

And yes, *very short!!*


----------



## Amalthea

No idea what we're doing for dinner tonight.........


----------



## Shell195

I hadnt even thought of food until you all mentioned it:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary is suggesting Texas Chicken *lol*


----------



## feorag

Well we're heading for a bad night! Ellie has a Newton's Law bear which she calls Patchy and who goes _everywhere_ with her and she cannot settle without it.

Today, after CMD we went to Claire's and she got a goody bag and then we went to Subway for lunch. I put everything into the CMD bag and we went to our last shop "Paper Place" for me to get some card for The Sanctuary.

Ellie had almost a full mug of Sprite, so when we went into Paper Place I gave it to Mollie and told her to carry it until we went out, so that I could have both hands free to fill up a box of paper because I didn't want Ellie to spill it. I went to the till, put the CMD bag on the floor, gave the assistant the box and got my backpack bag off my back to pay her. As she was handing me the bag and I was about to pickup the CMD bag, she gave me a droll look and said "don't forget your drink" and I looked and the bloody drink was on the counter! :gasp: I asked who put it their and Ellie said she had! Well I was so cross with Mollie, who seems to be going through a phase of doing what she wants irrespective of what she's been told to do, so I asked her how did Ellie have the drink when I'd told her to hold it until we were out of the shop, apologised to the assistant and walked out!

It wasn't until Barry got home and I was telling him about what we did today and went to show him the cardigan that I realised we were a bag short! :gasp: 

So apart from the £20 cardigan, more importantly Patchy is lost! :gasp:

We've already had tears because she can't drink her drink without Patchy's ear in between her fingers, so God knows what's gonna happen when she has to go to bed :roll: and I'm hoping and praying that some honest person has noticed it and handed it to the assistant! Otherwise that's Patchy lost forever! Iain will not be amused!!!


----------



## ami_j

i hope you find him  i remember when i was little my toy dog got left behind at the toddler group....someone had to come out to open the church to get him back that evening


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well we're heading for a bad night! Ellie has a Newton's Law bear which she calls Patchy and who goes _everywhere_ with her and she cannot settle without it.
> 
> Today, after CMD we went to Claire's and she got a goody bag and then we went to Subway for lunch. I put everything into the CMD bag and we went to our last shop "Paper Place" for me to get some card for The Sanctuary.
> 
> Ellie had almost a full mug of Sprite, so when we went into Paper Place I gave it to Mollie and told her to carry it until we went out, so that I could have both hands free to fill up a box of paper because I didn't want Ellie to spill it. I went to the till, put the CMD bag on the floor, gave the assistant the box and got my backpack bag off my back to pay her. As she was handing me the bag and I was about to pickup the CMD bag, she gave me a droll look and said "don't forget your drink" and I looked and the bloody drink was on the counter! :gasp: I asked who put it their and Ellie said she had! Well I was so cross with Mollie, who seems to be going through a phase of doing what she wants irrespective of what she's been told to do, so I asked her how did Ellie have the drink when I'd told her to hold it until we were out of the shop, apologised to the assistant and walked out!
> 
> It wasn't until Barry got home and I was telling him about what we did today and went to show him the cardigan that I realised we were a bag short! :gasp:
> 
> So apart from the £20 cardigan, more importantly Patchy is lost! :gasp:
> 
> We've already had tears because she can't drink her drink without Patchy's ear in between her fingers, so God knows what's gonna happen when she has to go to bed :roll: and I'm hoping and praying that some honest person has noticed it and handed it to the assistant! Otherwise that's Patchy lost forever! Iain will not be amused!!!


 

Many, many years ago Daniel had a Blankie toy he called Bam and he couldnt/wouldnt sleep without it. I dont know how or where but he dropped it when we were out and we never found it, we ended up trawling the country for an identical one which we eventually found and told him Bam had been on holiday, we had many sleepless nights until it arrived so I know how you and Ellie must be feeling. Fingers crossed Patchy turns up along with the new cardigan


----------



## feorag

Well Patchy did get left at nursery one night about 2 years ago and there was hell to pay getting Ellie to sleep.

In desperation Iain trawled ebay and managed to get another one, but of course, he's cleaner and somewhat 'plushier' and she knows the difference! :roll: So Fudge will be a poor replacement if Patchy is lost forever!


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone hope you all had a good day etc.
I have been asleep all day after being up all night. Dante decided he wanted to go out at around 4am and when told no he carried on till 7.30am when i finally gave in and let him go out little sod lol then work man turned up at 8am to clean out flat upstairs so no sleep then till complete exhaustion took over at about 9.30am.


I miss Ian too had hoped to tease him a bit last night as not been on for a while lol

Love the duprasi think they are so cute as were the pics of the cats in the tree.

Hope everything works out ok with the new kitten it can take time to get them to feel comfortable my little Figgy was like that when he first came here,it took me a couple of weeks of spending time encouraging him with treats to feel at home here so slow and sure is the best way.


----------



## ami_j

ians still not been on? hope hes ok


----------



## Amalthea

My little brother had a similar experience when he was still "little"... He had Penguin (and still does, I might add... he sits on Ben's bed... Ben is now 20) and he left him on an airplane after our normal summer in Florida with the grandparents........ Mom and Dad called the airlines and they found him... Penguin got back to Ben a few days later!!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I hadnt even thought of food until you all mentioned it:lol2:


I had loads od salad with a small bit of tater salad and some smoked salmon. I'm on a diet because I put on loads of weight over winter, none of my pants fit and when I weighed myself I am disgusted to be just over 9 stones:bash:. Well not for long. No more biscuits and a lot more getting out and doing stuff will be the order of the day for the next month or so.
Oh, and I'll be busy training 'Beulah'.:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I had loads od salad with a small bit of tater salad and some smoked salmon. I'm on a diet because I put on loads of weight over winter, none of my pants fit and when I weighed myself I am disgusted to be just over 9 stones:bash:. Well not for long. No more biscuits and a lot more getting out and doing stuff will be the order of the day for the next month or so.
> Oh, and I'll be busy training 'Beulah'.:whistling2:


OK!! 

So firstly where the hellya been??

Secondly how can you do more stuff?? Sounds to me like you never stop!

Thirdly?? Who TF is Beulah? I bet it's a Rotty or cross Rotty!










Oh and by the way - so will I!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Pam Im askiing the same questions as Eileen:whistling2:


I have bathed my 2 boys after them rolling round in the earth, the pair of them looked like dirty ragamuffins:lol2:
The baby hamsters are huge now and very tame so all that handling is paying off:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

evening all


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening all


Where the hell have you been? We were getting worried


----------



## temerist

hospital :blush:

but they kicked me out today :lol2:

right before i was due a bed bath :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I am confused now as I thought the General Election was on 6th May:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hospital :blush:
> 
> but they kicked me out today :lol2:
> 
> right before i was due a bed bath :whistling2:


I even emailed your daughter we were that worried about you


----------



## feorag

What she said!!! :up:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I even emailed your daughter we were that worried about you


yeah we were worried  are u ok ?


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I even emailed your daughter we were that worried about you


sowwwwwy

was abit ill, alot better now, was petrified they werent going to let me fly but luckily all is ok


----------



## feorag

So was it your gall bladder and did they not operate?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> sowwwwwy
> 
> was abit ill, alot better now, was petrified they werent going to let me fly but luckily all is ok


Im glad you are alright, its been very quiet without you. Was it your gall stones?


----------



## temerist

was my gall stones again now have a date for my op which is good, 5 weeks to wait though lol

so who is beulah?


----------



## feorag

We're all waiting to find out! :roll:

Glad you're OK - so you're Ok for your holiday then?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> was my gall stones again now have a date for my op which is good, 5 weeks to wait though lol
> 
> so who is beulah?


At least you got an operation date:2thumb:
We are waiting for Pam to tell us who Beulah is


----------



## temerist

its got to be either a rottie or a rottie/newfie cross, i go for the later with a name like beulah lol

saw the picks of that boston terrier on its walk, shit that dog scares me, it has the dodgiest eyes :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> its got to be either a rottie or a rottie/newfie cross, i go for the later with a name like beulah lol
> 
> saw the picks of that boston terrier on its walk, shit that dog scares me, it has the dodgiest eyes :lol2:


Awww Bostons are cute, they look like Wheelers:flrt:


----------



## temerist

ahhh wheelers - return to oz 1985 :whistling2::blush:

i really am not keen on those dogs :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Awww Bostons are cute, they look like Wheelers:flrt:


there was one on the paul o grady show with a guest host, it was the most mad little dog :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ahhh wheelers - return to oz 1985 :whistling2::blush:
> 
> i really am not keen on those dogs :lol2:


:lol2:I loved the wheelers. Is it tomorrow you go on holiday?


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:I loved the wheelers. Is it tomorrow you go on holiday?


 
monday 12th


----------



## fenwoman

Been about but not online much as I have been busy now the days are long and the weather is warm.
I don't need to do more than I already do, as such, I just need to put more effort in. So no more sitting about drinking tea and watching judge Judy when my normal chores are done, I have to get out and dig over the poultry runs or do something which takes effort, hurts me and makes me swear, but burns calories. There is no way I'm hitting the charity shops wasting good money buying new clothes in a bigger size, when I have plenty of perfectly good clothes which should fit me.
And this, is Beulah.


----------



## sammy1969

Hey Ian good to see you back missed you these past few weeks no one to wind up lol have you missed me lol?
Glad you are ok though


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> OK!!
> 
> So firstly where the hellya been??
> 
> Secondly how can you do more stuff?? Sounds to me like you never stop!
> 
> Thirdly?? Who TF is Beulah? I bet it's a Rotty or cross Rotty!
> 
> image
> 
> Oh and by the way - so will I!!!! :2thumb:





fenwoman said:


> Been about but not online much as I have been busy now the days are long and the weather is warm.
> I don't need to do more than I already do, as such, I just need to put more effort in. So no more sitting about drinking tea and watching judge Judy when my normal chores are done, I have to get out and dig over the poultry runs or do something which takes effort, hurts me and makes me swear, but burns calories. There is no way I'm hitting the charity shops wasting good money buying new clothes in a bigger size, when I have plenty of perfectly good clothes which should fit me.
> And this, is Beulah.
> image


 

Awww cuteness over load bet they are a handful i see mischeif in those eyes lol


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Been about but not online much as I have been busy now the days are long and the weather is warm.
> I don't need to do more than I already do, as such, I just need to put more effort in. So no more sitting about drinking tea and watching judge Judy when my normal chores are done, I have to get out and dig over the poultry runs or do something which takes effort, hurts me and makes me swear, but burns calories. There is no way I'm hitting the charity shops wasting good money buying new clothes in a bigger size, when I have plenty of perfectly good clothes which should fit me.
> And this, is Beulah.
> image


 
Aww Pam very cute, sex, age and breed(GSD?)


----------



## temerist

fenwoman said:


> Been about but not online much as I have been busy now the days are long and the weather is warm.
> I don't need to do more than I already do, as such, I just need to put more effort in. So no more sitting about drinking tea and watching judge Judy when my normal chores are done, I have to get out and dig over the poultry runs or do something which takes effort, hurts me and makes me swear, but burns calories. There is no way I'm hitting the charity shops wasting good money buying new clothes in a bigger size, when I have plenty of perfectly good clothes which should fit me.
> And this, is Beulah.
> image


 
awwww fenny a little shepherd, she is gorgeous


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> awwww fenny a little shepherd, she is gorgeous


 
Have you still got the Shepherd pup?


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Have you still got the Shepherd pup?


no not now thank god :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> no not now thank god :lol2:


That makes you sound like Mr Nasty:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Pams pup looks like a male to me:blush:


----------



## temerist

i AM mr nasty : victory:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i AM mr nasty : victory:


 
No you`re not, we all know what a big softy you are:flrt:


----------



## temerist

shellllllllllllll :blush: shhhhhh

i have a reputation to uphold


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shellllllllllllll :blush: shhhhhh
> 
> i have a reputation to uphold


You already have a reputation but it isnt the one about being nasty:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Beulah is a 10 week old purebred sable short coated GSD bitch. Her human mum and dad had some bad stuff happen recently, leaving human mum on crutches and immobile and the human dad's dad being very sick on hospital. They'd had a litter and needed to offload them so I was lucky enough to get Beulah this afternoon. She went straight to my vet on the way home for her first jab. I saw both of her parents who have fab temperaments. Beulah is to be my right hand bitch so to speak and hopefully become what my old giant schnauzer was. My beta bitch and my assistant in keeping control.The boys are all good and well but are just all goofy and buddies and bossed about by the small bitches.I so missed having a large breed bitch and since a rottie never came along who 'needed' me, I was just biding my time, waiting to see what fate would push my way.She is of course not happy right now. She was bred outside, her parents were outside dogs and she'd never been in a house before. The back step mystified her at first and the little beastly dogs, spent half an hour yapping at her and going ultrasonic.So at the moment she is in the living room with me which is a great treat since the little dogs aren't allowed in there cos they piddle.She will also be coming onto my bed with me tonight to form a strong bond over the next few weeks and months. In 2 weeks time, she'll be taken out and about to meet everyone I know in and around town so that she is as friendly as Ursa is.(she needs her 2nd jab first)
Incidentally, Ursa and Chalky and me, had a day out at the seaside yeasterday as I went over to Norfolk lavender at Heacham in Norfolk, to buy a lavender turkey stag for Mary, my female turkey. We had an hour on Snettisham south beach where they had a little gallop but not much as there were loads of people and dogs about and Ursa's size tends to scare poeople so he has to be put on the lead mostly. Chalky wasn't impressed by the sea as it kept trying to chase him apparently. Every time he went near it, it rushed at him, so he decided to play with a pile of smelly seaweed instead. On the way back to the car, Ursa was determined to say hello to a little tiny girl aged about 3 and her slightly older brother who were building sandcastles. I've never seen him pay particular attention to anyone but he really took a fancy to her. I was chatting to their dad and the little girl flung her arms around his neck and hugged him whereupon Ursa sat down and wagged his tail. Odd, since I have no children and no children visit. But he really took a shine to her . Even sitting down he was taller than she was:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> Beulah is a 10 week old purebred sable short coated GSD bitch. Her human mum and dad had some bad stuff happen recently, leaving human mum on crutches and immobile and the human dad's dad being very sick on hospital. They'd had a litter and needed to offload them so I was lucky enough to get Beulah this afternoon. She went straight to my vet on the way home for her first jab. I saw both of her parents who have fab temperaments. Beulah is to be my right hand bitch so to speak and hopefully become what my old giant schnauzer was. My beta bitch and my assistant in keeping control.The boys are all good and well but are just all goofy and buddies and bossed about by the small bitches.I so missed having a large breed bitch and since a rottie never came along who 'needed' me, I was just biding my time, waiting to see what fate would push my way.She is of course not happy right now. She was bred outside, her parents were outside dogs and she'd never been in a house before. The back step mystified her at first and the little beastly dogs, spent half an hour yapping at her and going ultrasonic.So at the moment she is in the living room with me which is a great treat since the little dogs aren't allowed in there cos they piddle.She will also be coming onto my bed with me tonight to form a strong bond over the next few weeks and months. In 2 weeks time, she'll be taken out and about to meet everyone I know in and around town so that she is as friendly as Ursa is.(she needs her 2nd jab first)
> Incidentally, Ursa and Chalky and me, had a day out at the seaside yeasterday as I went over to Norfolk lavender at Heacham in Norfolk, to buy a lavender turkey stag for Mary, my female turkey. We had an hour on Snettisham south beach where they had a little gallop but not much as there were loads of people and dogs about and Ursa's size tends to scare poeople so he has to be put on the lead mostly. Chalky wasn't impressed by the sea as it kept trying to chase him apparently. Every time he went near it, it rushed at him, so he decided to play with a pile of smelly seaweed instead. On the way back to the car, Ursa was determined to say hello to a little tiny girl aged about 3 and her slightly older brother who were building sandcastles. I've never seen him pay particular attention to anyone but he really took a fancy to her. I was chatting to their dad and the little girl flung her arms around his neck and hugged him whereupon Ursa sat down and wagged his tail. Odd, since I have no children and no children visit. But he really took a shine to her . Even sitting down he was taller than she was:lol2:


I thought I spyed boy bits:blush:
She is gorgeous and Im glad you found each other as you deserve a bit of luck. Dont forget we need progress reports on her:flrt:
It sounds like you had a great time at the seaside:2thumb: Some of my dogs have never met small children but instantly take to certain ones. What do Ursa and Chalky think of the new girl?


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I thought I spyed boy bits:blush:
> She is gorgeous and Im glad you found each other as you deserve a bit of luck. Dont forget we need progress reports on her:flrt:
> It sounds like you had a great time at the seaside:2thumb: Some of my dogs have never met small children but instantly take to certain ones. What do Ursa and Chalky think of the new girl?


 Of course Chalky waas with me when we went to get her as he has to come in the car with me everywhere or else he gets panicky. His initial thoughts were, oh no not another bloody dog. He had a snif, growled when she tried to climb over onto his seat, then turned his back on her and went to sleep. To be honest,Ursa wasn't interested either way. He had a sniff, then ignored her. I think that th reaction of some of the small dogs, gave him a headache and he prefers a quiet life.Purquoy was the one doing the most high pitches yapping and he ended up being told off by me because nobody else was causing all the fuss he was and he refused to stop when told. The older smallies were perfectly calm, had a sniff and then ignored her. It's always the same when a newbie joins the pack and this time on Sunday, it'll all be calm and back to normal and Beulah will be just one of the pack.I feel so sorry for puppies when they get sold. They leave the security of the only home they've known and the litter brothers and sisters. It's really scary for them. She is just a little baby GSD at the moment and afraid. She has eaten a fresh egg and few nibbles of kibble but right now she is just staying where she is and sussing it all out. She likes me and licks my hand and follows me about and outside this afternoon, she was happy to sniff noses with the other dogs as long asd she was behind my legs pressed against me , so she must trust me to protect her. But it still breaks my heart that she left her home and brothers, was very sickie in the car, went to the vet and got a jab, then more driving to get home where she got barked at by dogs no bigger than guinea pigs. Poor little Beulah.I hope she settles on my bed tonight. Old Kate will be fine and so will Feather but Pammy and Chalky might not be happy (tough titties, deal with it)and some of the cats might be huffy (well they can bugger orf out of the window then).I need a good sleep tonight cos I had a rotten few nights with pain and last night someone pinched all the duvet and my legs and bum were exposed to the icy breeze coming through the open window and I kept waking up and trying to pull the covers back, to no avail.:bash:


----------



## temerist

i am going to head off to bed, cant wait to be in my own bed lol

fenny, your pup is gorgeous and i cant wait to see pictures of her as she grows

shell, im only a softy here to lure you all into a false sence of security :lol2:

night all chat tomorrow xx


----------



## fenwoman

temerist said:


> i am going to head off to bed, cant wait to be in my own bed lol


who's bed are you in? Is she keeping you captive and shall I mount a rescue party?



> fenny, your pup is gorgeous and i cant wait to see pictures of her as she grows


 Will take photos as she grows.



> shell, im only a softy here to lure you all into a false sence of security :lol2:


Yeah, I'm a real softy too. I 'elps ole ladies across the road whether they wants to go or not,if a boy scout named Bob comes around, I gives 'im a job,when religious nuts come a calling, I give them several reasons to pray to their god. An all round good egg I is.


----------



## feorag

She looks delightful Pam! :2thumb: I'm sure she'll be a great dog when she grows up.

It's funny isn't it that a step can be such a barrier when they aren't used to houses. My friend got a 10 month labrador who had only ever lived in kennels and it took ages just to get her through the front door as the step terrified her. Then they put the telly on and she was panic stricken. It took a lot of patience in the early days to get her to settle down and not be terrified of everything that dogs brought up in houses just take for granted.


----------



## temerist

fenny



fenwoman said:


> who's bed are you in? Is she keeping you captive and shall I mount a rescue party?
> 
> i wanted to stay  having young ladies in nurses uniforms at my beckon call was great, i proposed a few times and they all accepted :lol2:
> 
> 
> Will take photos as she grows.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm a real softy too. I 'elps ole ladies across the road whether they wants to go or not,if a boy scout named Bob comes around, I gives 'im a job,when religious nuts come a calling, I give them several reasons to pray to their god. An all round good egg I is.
> 
> nah, id never help and old lady over the road, im the one who needs the help now lol


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> She looks delightful Pam! :2thumb: I'm sure she'll be a great dog when she grows up.
> 
> It's funny isn't it that a step can be such a barrier when they aren't used to houses. My friend got a 10 month labrador who had only ever lived in kennels and it took ages just to get her through the front door as the step terrified her. Then they put the telly on and she was panic stricken. It took a lot of patience in the early days to get her to settle down and not be terrified of everything that dogs brought up in houses just take for granted.


 I hate the smell of kennelled dogs. The place was nice and clean but kennelled dogs smell of kennels. I'm not bathing her until she has properly settled in, maybe next week.


----------



## Shell195

My first Shepherd was a kennel dog in her previous home and when I brought her home with me at 18 months old she didnt know how to get down the stairs, so I used to carry her until she got the hang of it:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night Ian


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed now, speak to you all tomorrow after Im back from the sanctaury


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> I hate the smell of kennelled dogs. The place was nice and clean but kennelled dogs smell of kennels. I'm not bathing her until she has properly settled in, maybe next week.


apart from the fact that Skye was covered in dried up sh*t from his head to his toes and had to be bathed, he stunk for about 2 weeks after we got him. It took that long just to get the kennel smell off him! 

In all my years of owning dogs I've never walked into a room where they've been all day or all night and thought "I smell stinky dog" until I got him!



Shell195 said:


> My first Shepherd was a kennel dog in her previous home and when I brought her home with me at 18 months old she didnt know how to get down the stairs, so I used to carry her until she got the hang of it:lol2:


Now that would have been a sight worth seeing! :lol2:

Goodnight Shell, I'll be off myself soon. Ellie finally went to bed with the compromise of a "Hello kitty" fluffy toy that Kim (my boss) gave her for easter because her ear "felt a bit like Patchy's" - bless!

We're off tomorrow to Gretna to return them both and then maybe I might catch up a bit on my own stuff!


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> My first Shepherd was a kennel dog in her previous home and when I brought her home with me at 18 months old she didnt know how to get down the stairs, so I used to carry her until she got the hang of it:lol2:


thank goodness she's only a pup. She still weighs a bit though. So tonight it'll be carry the old lady (Kate) up the stairs and put her on the bed (she can't jump up any more) and then go back down and carry Beulah up the stairs and hope she settles. I really do need a proper nights sleep cos I haven't had one for about 5 days now what with mismanaged painkillers and last nights pinched duvet/cold bum episode.


----------



## Shell195

Was going to bed but Tiggy hog was out so threw her some mealies and took some cute photos of her 5 babies aged 3 1/2 weeks:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

lol aww they have too much forehead skin they look like bert out of bert and ernie


----------



## ami_j

anyone watching about cat shows on animal planet?


----------



## Amalthea

Was asked (very late notice) to do a party tonight. Was a good'un!!! Shame I don't get the sales *grumbles*

Cute pup, Pam!!

IAN!!! We were worried {{{hugs}}}

Shell!! Adorable little pin cushions!!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Was asked (very late notice) to do a party tonight. Was a good'un!!! *Shame I don't get the sales *grumbles**
> 
> Cute pup, Pam!!
> 
> IAN!!! We were worried {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Shell!! Adorable little pin cushions!!!!


how come


----------



## Amalthea

Cuz the party is another Party Planner's.... So she gets the sales, but I get the commission. But I have a goal running over March, April, and May that I REALLY want to reach (if I get there, my boss will buy me a set of GHDs of my choice).... I need to bank £4000 (so put that much money onto my Ann Summers account) over those three months.... I am currently just over £1500. I REALLY want those GHDs.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Cuz the party is another Party Planner's.... So she gets the sales, but I get the commission. But I have a goal running over March, April, and May that I REALLY want to reach (if I get there, my boss will buy me a set of GHDs of my choice).... I need to bank £4000 (so put that much money onto my Ann Summers account) over those three months.... I am currently just over £1500. I REALLY want those GHDs.


oooh GHDs 
you should get them , u went out on short notice and did the party


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I just get the commission if the other Party Planner wants the sales back. Sometimes, they don't need them back (like if they are close to their own monthly target) and they let the P/Planner who covered for them to keep the sales. I prefer doing those. Just annoying that the £470 worth of stuff that *I* sold won't show up as being mine.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... I just get the commission if the other Party Planner wants the sales back. Sometimes, they don't need them back (like if they are close to their own monthly target) and they let the P/Planner who covered for them to keep the sales. I prefer doing those. Just annoying that the £470 worth of stuff that *I* sold won't show up as being mine.


that is annoying cos you did the work


----------



## Amalthea

Yup...... Although, I did get a further 3 bookings from it and those will be mine. But still........


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup...... Although, I did get a further 3 bookings from it and those will be mine. But still........


at least its got you bookings 

right i must sleep  night hun


----------



## Amalthea

Ditto... Going to the mouse show tomorrow. Gonna be a zombie. Nighty night!!


----------



## feorag

Morning all! *Patchy is rescued* (TFFT!!) :2thumb: (Urban Dictionary: tfft for Shell in case she doesn't know what it means :lol2

I was never more relieved - Barry went down and was outside the shop when they opened up. I was panic stricken in case someone saw the CMD bag and thought there would be loadsa clothes in it and pinch it!

Shell, those hoggies are to die for! I've always wanted one, but can't begin to think of where I could put one and doubtless Barry wouldn't be happy about it, cos it's another animal to worry about.

Ami what was the programme? I don't get Animal Planet - at least I don't think I do cos we've just got digi TV, but I wish I'd been able to watch it.

Was it a British.

Jen, I too think it isn't really fair for you to only get the commission because a planner asks you to do a party. Cos that system is open to abuse, surely??? Anyway I'm sure the commission will help, but if you want them straighteners, you're gonna have to get your finger out. :lol2:

Enjoy your mousey show today.

Well it'll be quiet on here today (she said without confidence :lol because you're away and I'm at Gretna depositing grandchildren. I love it when they come, but I *love* it when they go!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! 

I am not spending long at the mousey show..... But it is such a beautiful day, so might take the mutt somewhere special. Him and Gary are currently barking at eachother in the bedroom.....

Well, I had a very good month last month (banked JUST under £1300) and I've started this month off with a bang (had a brilliant party last weekend), but didn't have anything booked for THIS weekend. Hopefully I'll do it. I keep putting on offers and such on FB, but I'm not getting many takers.


----------



## feorag

I hope you make it, cos I know doing parties isn't easy and you do have to work for your money.

Enjoy the show!


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Yup... I am one of the biggest sellers in my unit, but still.........


----------



## temerist

shell, do you have homes lined up for all your baby hoggies, i would like another one


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning all! *Patchy is rescued* (TFFT!!) :2thumb: (Urban Dictionary: tfft for Shell in case she doesn't know what it means :lol2
> 
> I was never more relieved - Barry went down and was outside the shop when they opened up. I was panic stricken in case someone saw the CMD bag and thought there would be loadsa clothes in it and pinch it!
> 
> Shell, those hoggies are to die for! I've always wanted one, but can't begin to think of where I could put one and doubtless Barry wouldn't be happy about it, cos it's another animal to worry about.
> 
> Ami what was the programme? I don't get Animal Planet - at least I don't think I do cos we've just got digi TV, but I wish I'd been able to watch it.
> 
> Was it a British.
> 
> Jen, I too think it isn't really fair for you to only get the commission because a planner asks you to do a party. Cos that system is open to abuse, surely??? Anyway I'm sure the commission will help, but if you want them straighteners, you're gonna have to get your finger out. :lol2:
> 
> Enjoy your mousey show today.
> 
> Well it'll be quiet on here today (she said without confidence :lol because you're away and I'm at Gretna depositing grandchildren. I love it when they come, but I *love* it when they go!! :lol2:


i think it was british yeah...it just was about cat shows and the ppl who show their cats. maybe it will be repeated


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i think it was british yeah...it just was about cat shows and the ppl who show their cats. maybe it will be repeated


I'm wondering if it's the one that my friend was interviewed for? It was a private company who made it and it was about cat owners and breeders in the build up to the Supreme Show. I seem to remember Emma telling me that the lady who was making it was hoping to sell it to a TV company.

Anyway, we are not long home and the house is *soooooo* quiet and peaceful. No little person constantly shouting "Nanar" "Nanar" every 5 minutes, so we are both chilling out for a while. Got some lovely bone china mugs with a cat on in a lovely gift box in one of the posh kitchenware shops at Gretna - special deal £5 a pair! :gasp: I'm becoming addicted to drinking out of china cups - maybe I'm finally getting posh! :lol2:

Forgot to say when the family all arrived last Friday, Ellie was (as usual) like velcro, following me around, cuddling me every time I sat down and shouting after me all the time, which I have to say I love!

Anyway the next morning she walked into the bedroom - "Hello Nanar" - "Hello Ellie" and then she paid me the greatest compliment ever! She looked at me with those wide open big blue eyes and said "Nanar I love everyone in this house, *even* you" :lol2: I was so flattered :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'm wondering if it's the one that my friend was interviewed for? It was a private company who made it and it was about cat owners and breeders in the build up to the Supreme Show. I seem to remember Emma telling me that the lady who was making it was hoping to sell it to a TV company.
> 
> Anyway, we are not long home and the house is *soooooo* quiet and peaceful. No little person constantly shouting "Nanar" "Nanar" every 5 minutes, so we are both chilling out for a while. Got some lovely bone china mugs with a cat on in a lovely gift box in one of the posh kitchenware shops at Gretna - special deal £5 a pair! :gasp: I'm becoming addicted to drinking out of china cups - maybe I'm finally getting posh! :lol2:
> 
> Forgot to say when the family all arrived last Friday, Ellie was (as usual) like velcro, following me around, cuddling me every time I sat down and shouting after me all the time, which I have to say I love!
> 
> Anyway the next morning she walked into the bedroom - "Hello Nanar" - "Hello Ellie" and then she paid me the greatest compliment ever! She looked at me with those wide open big blue eyes and said "Nanar I love everyone in this house, *even* you" :lol2: I was so flattered :roll:


what cats does your friend have?  there was a woman with loadsa spynxies


----------



## feorag

She has Somalis, same as me! Her name is Emma.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> She has Somalis, same as me! Her name is Emma.


i dont remember any somalis...saw fair few bengals, orientals and spynxes


----------



## Shell195

Evening , thanks for the meaning of the abbreviation Eileen (cheeky cow, fancy thinking I wouldnt know :whistling2
Im glad Patchy has been found, along with the cardigan:no1:
I think you have seen that cat show program, it was "Trophy cats".


Ian I havent even thought of advertising the hoglets yet, what sex are you after?

Ive had a busy day at the sanctuary today so I am shattered.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Evening , thanks for the meaning of the abbreviation Eileen (cheeky cow, fancy thinking I wouldnt know :whistling2
> Im glad Patchy has been found, along with the cardigan:no1:
> I think you have seen that cat show program, it was "Trophy cats".
> 
> 
> Ian I havent even thought of advertising the hoglets yet, what sex are you after?
> 
> Ive had a busy day at the sanctuary today so I am shattered.


ah yes that was it


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening , thanks for the meaning of the abbreviation Eileen (cheeky cow, fancy thinking I wouldnt know :whistling2


Just trying to be helpful and save you the embarrassment of asking! :whistling2:


Shell195 said:


> I think you have seen that cat show program, it was "Trophy cats".


No I haven't! I think that's the one I missed actually. Either that or I forgot it was on until it was nearly finished. I seem to remember discussing it on here, but I think I only saw the very end.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Just trying to be helpful and save you the embarrassment of asking! :whistling2:
> No I haven't! I think that's the one I missed actually. Either that or I forgot it was on until it was nearly finished. I seem to remember discussing it on here, but I think I only saw the very end.


Thankyou for that vote of confidence:lol2:
Trophy cats is about barmy people, one who has lots of sphynx and dresses them up in proper clothes and takes them out in a pram and other varying oddbods:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh! Well that's definitely not the programme Emma was in.

I think it was kind of like the programmes they made before the Supreme where they follow a couple of breeders and exhibitors as they prepare for and go to shows with the Supreme show as the culmination. I think Emma told me that she was having trouble getting a channel to buy it


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Thankyou for that vote of confidence:lol2:
> Trophy cats is about barmy people, one who has lots off sphynx and dresses them up in proper clothes and takes them out in a pram and other varying oddbods:lol2:


i musnt of been paying attention (it was late) or was it a series lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i musnt of been paying attention (it was late) or was it a series lol


 
Hmmmmmm maybe its not the same program, I recorded it so will look later and see


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hmmmmmm maybe its not the same program, I recorded it so will look later and see


i think it is


----------



## Amalthea

I remember seeing that show a while back.... Crazy *lol*

Been to the beach... Knackered!!


----------



## ami_j

i kno one of the ppl had loadsa cats that appeared to be escaping and there was a heavily pregnant queen on the top of the cattery that had definately escaped


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i kno one of the ppl had loadsa cats that appeared to be escaping and there was a heavily pregnant queen on the top of the cattery that had definately escaped


 
I dont remember that bit:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

We are drying some play sand out in the bottom of an indoor rabbit cage and we put the baby hamsters in to have a run around, they were ever so cute when they started digging as we had lil hammy bums sticking out with a pile of sand behind them,it was like a chain reaction as when one started digging they all did:lol2: They are now eating and sleepy:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Tough job being a baby syrian *nods*


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> We are drying some play sand out in the bottom of an indoor rabbit cage and we put the baby hamsters in to have a run around, they were ever so cute when they started digging as we had lil hammy bums sticking out with a pile of sand behind them,it was like a chain reaction as when one started digging they all did:lol2: They are now eating and sleepy:flrt:


Shell - any photos of lil hammy bums then, lol!!!???

Here's a link for my hammy boy Alfie....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...random-rodent-chat-thread-48.html#post6035330

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Shell - any photos of lil hammy bums then, lol!!!???
> 
> Here's a link for my hammy boy Alfie....
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...random-rodent-chat-thread-48.html#post6035330
> 
> Jules


 
Ive just commented on Alfie on the other thread. Steve took a very short video of 2 of the babies digging:flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Ive just commented on Alfie on the other thread. Steve took a very short video of 2 of the babies digging:flrt:


Here's a link for my 3 degus. They are doing just great and settling in fine. Run up and down your arms and then settle on your shoulder and sit there for a while. Seem to be quite happy if you walk about too etc.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...random-rodent-chat-thread-49.html#post6035511

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Here's a link for my 3 degus. They are doing just great and settling in fine. Run up and down your arms and then settle on your shoulder and sit there for a while. Seem to be quite happy if you walk about too etc.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...random-rodent-chat-thread-49.html#post6035511
> 
> Jules


 
I love Degus, are they singing yet?


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> I love Degus, are they singing yet?


Will we get to see the video of the two babies digging, lol???

By the singing, do you mean the squeaking they greet you with when you come into the room or when you are talking to them, or is it a totally different sound altogether??

Jules


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I dont remember that bit:gasp:


then what the hell was i watching lol


Shell195 said:


> We are drying some play sand out in the bottom of an indoor rabbit cage and we put the baby hamsters in to have a run around, they were ever so cute when they started digging as we had lil hammy bums sticking out with a pile of sand behind them,it was like a chain reaction as when one started digging they all did:lol2: They are now eating and sleepy:flrt:


:flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush

Meant to say..........

Ian - I'm glad you've got your op date booked and that you can still go on holiday.:2thumb:

Pam - Ohhh my, than is one cute little puppy there.:flrt:

Shell - GAWD that is the sweetest piccs yet, those hoglets!!!:flrt:

Jen - hope you continue to do well with your parties and get those GHD's.: victory:

Eileen - where are you?????:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Will we get to see the video of the two babies digging, lol???
> 
> By the singing, do you mean the squeaking they greet you with when you come into the room or when you are talking to them, or is it a totally different sound altogether??
> 
> Jules


I will see if steve will upload it to you tube 

My Degus used to warble, sort of like a canary singing, I loved it:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Loadsa pics of today's beach trip on FB... Knackered and really can't be bothered c&p-ing them all here... *blush* But it's got us and our friends and their dogs, as well


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Loadsa pics of today's beach trip on FB... Knackered and really can't be bothered c&p-ing them all here... *blush* But it's got us and our friends and their dogs, as well


Will go an see them myself:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Basilbrush said:


> Eileen - where are you?????:whistling2:
> 
> Jules


I'm here! I've been on and off most of the evening in between watching TV.

Been to Gretna today though to meet Iain & Shirley and return the girls.

Peace rules in my house now! : victory:


----------



## Basilbrush

Morning everyone: victory:,

What's everyone up to today??

I think I'll go down to [email protected] to see what colours of hammies they have there as Dobbies no longer supply hammies, only aquatics now. Pity.

Cleaning out all my flower pots and baskets and then heading off to the garden centre too.

And it's snake feeding day aswell and a wee spot tidy, did them all thoroughly last week when I got home from hols.

Going to make up a batch of goo for my cresties and gargoyles and give their exoterras a good scrub out.

Looks like I'll be reasonably busy then, lol!!!

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Im stripping the wallpaper off the living room walls,I have got to go and get some shopping and pick Chris up from his girlfriends in Ormskirk, very boring


----------



## temerist

been reading the thread about the pup who may loose its eye. was going to say if the problem carries on with the cat and the pup then a good breeder will take the pup back, then i realised who bred the pup :lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> been reading the thread about the pup who may loose its eye. was going to say if the problem carries on with the cat and the pup then a good breeder will take the pup back, then i realised who bred the pup :lol2:


I'm frightened to ask and I am guessing that I know, but confirm for me, who was it???

Well I'm doing nothing this morning cos there's something wrong with me! :roll:

I stood up this morning to go to the bathroom and fell into the wall! So I was stood standing there hanging onto the wall for grim life and Barry asked if I was OK. I said I was a bit dizzy and he said "well sit on the bed". :roll: That was what I wanted to do, but I was frightened to let go of the wall! :lol2:

So at the minute I'm very disorientated and it's taken me this long to be able to sit upright properly! :gasp: and when I walk I'm kinda bouncing off the walls. 

I had planned to put away all the stuff that is littering my living room, which looks like a bomb site whenever the family visit and then I wanted to go to the garden centre to get my hanging basket plants and get them planted out ready for the summer and do a bit of weeding cos it's a lovely day, but it's not looking like I'm going to get out of the living room! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Eileen! Just try to take it easy for the day..... 

Am knackered..... Diesel had icky poo all over his crate during the night, so we were awake with him when it was still dark out. But then he fell asleep on his bed in our room, so we got to go back to sleep ourselves.


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> I'm frightened to ask and I am guessing that I know, but confirm for me, who was it???


Don't bother - I was right - I know where it came from - I was right! 



Amalthea said:


> Oh, Eileen! Just try to take it easy for the day.....
> 
> Am knackered..... Diesel had icky poo all over his crate during the night, so we were awake with him when it was still dark out. But then he fell asleep on his bed in our room, so we got to go back to sleep ourselves.


I am - don't seem to have much choice. Can only sit in a semi lying position without feeling odd, although I do feel much better than when I got up this morning!

Poor Diesel - is he OK now?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, he's acting completely normal. He probably drank too much sea water. Idiot. *lol*

How are you feeling today, Ian? Excited for tomorrow?


----------



## feorag

We had shocking problems with Amber, Barry's GSD, when we went to the beach. He used to drink copious amounts of sea water and then have liquid poo for the rest of the day - his stomach was so delicate that anything and everything literally came straight through! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

See, my old dog, Nomad, drank sea water ONCE! And from that time onward, he always smelled the water before drinking. Didn't drink the funny smelling water. *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Poor Eileen, I hope you are feeling even better now, could it be vertigo?
Jen I hope the silly mutt is feeling better now, I bet Kye will try and drink sea water when we start taking him to the beach as hes such a dipstick. He never went off lead there last year as he wasnt reliable enough.

ETA I already knew who bred the pup lol


----------



## ami_j

anyone want to pm me with who it is lol vague idea


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> anyone want to pm me with who it is lol vague idea


 
Done:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Poor Eileen, I hope you are feeling even better now, could it be vertigo?
> Jen I hope the silly mutt is feeling better now, I bet Kye will try and drink sea water when we start taking him to the beach as hes such a dipstick. He never went off lead there last year as he wasnt reliable enough.
> 
> ETA I already knew who bred the pup lol


Not sure Shell - it might be. I've twice had the sort of vertigo you get when you have an inner ear infection, but both times I haven't even been able to sit up let alone stand without vomiting and it's definitely not as bad as that! 

However, I have felt cr*ppy for weeks now and as you know I've commented a few times that my throat has 'gone' and that's always the first sign with me that something's up. Barry thinks it's a virus that I've never quite got rid of and as soon as I do too much, I weaken my defences and then I get ill - he could well be right!

As i said it was who I guessed it was! :roll:

All things considered, though I didn't say it, but that should never have happened in the early stages of bring a new pup home into a house with a cat!!


----------



## feorag

And BTW what's that green thing that's just appeared in your posts??? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And BTW what's that green thing that's just appeared in your posts??? :whistling2:


 
If you click on it then it tells me my membership needs paying or upgrading :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

thought so shell lol


----------



## Amalthea

Now I wanna know... Who bred that pup?!?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> If you click on it then it tells me my membership needs paying or upgrading :lol2:


Oh, I see!!

Jen, you have a pm.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Oh, I see!!
> 
> Jen, you have a pm.


Now _*THAT*_ doesn't surprise me in the slightest!! :whip:


----------



## temerist

no one pm`ed me with who bred the pup :lol2:

im only guessing its her the fact she posted on the picture thread :lol2:

anyways ive just got back from buying some holiday clothes :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

i bet you got a bikini XD


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> i bet you got a bikini XD


 
ACTUALLY :whistling2:


Its a Tankini :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> ACTUALLY :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Its a Tankini :lol2:


sexy


----------



## Amalthea

Are you sure it's not a mankini??  Now _*THAT*_ is HAWT!!

How's my Thea doing?


----------



## temerist




----------



## Amalthea

Niiiiiiiiice. I want him *pokes*


----------



## Amalthea

We had THESE at the beach yesterday (Gary had the camera... he couldn't help himself... Not only were they nearly nekkid, they were _TOGETHER_)...


----------



## temerist

is that you jen?


----------



## Amalthea

HELL NO! I don't "do" bikinis (or in this case underwear without clothes on top of it)....


----------



## Amalthea

This is me from yesterday's beach excursion *lol* It was windy


----------



## Shell195

Love the swimwear Ian:whistling2:

Jen I cant believe he thought that was you in your knickers PMSL :roll2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> image


that face clearly says "omg someone has the same outfit as me"


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh!! *lol* I can promise that if Gary did catch me half clothed, I wouldn't be posting the evidence on here and facebook *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> that face clearly says "omg someone has the same outfit as me"


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> no one pm`ed me with who bred the pup :lol2:
> 
> im only guessing its her the fact she posted on the picture thread :lol2:


I guessed too, but went onto the picture thread to confirm it was.



Shell195 said:


> Love the swimwear Ian:whistling2:
> 
> Jen I cant believe he thought that was you in your knickers PMSL :roll2:


:roll2: PMSL


----------



## Shell195

My baby hamsters are 4 week old so Ive spilt the sexes. 4 boys in one cage and mum and 7 girls in another cage. They are huge now and keep falling out:gasp: I will keep checking the sexes to make sure I have got it right:lol2: How long can the girls stay with mum?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My baby hamsters are 4 week old so Ive spilt the sexes. 4 boys in one cage and mum and 7 girls in another cage. They are huge now and keep falling out:gasp: I will keep checking the sexes to make sure I have got it right:lol2: How long can the girls stay with mum?


another week or so she will probably of really had enough of them by then lol


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> My baby hamsters are 4 week old so Ive spilt the sexes. 4 boys in one cage and mum and 7 girls in another cage. They are huge now and keep falling out:gasp: I will keep checking the sexes to make sure I have got it right:lol2: How long can the girls stay with mum?


 
Okay, I'm dying to see updated piccs of these lovely hammies??

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Basilbrush said:


> Okay, I'm dying to see updated piccs of these lovely hammies??
> 
> Jules


----------



## ami_j

i want one lol


----------



## temerist

want updated piccies of your hoglets :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> want updated piccies of your hoglets :2thumb:


 
I havent taken anymore other than the ones I think you have seen, taken a couple of days ago
I think they are all chocolate 2 females, 3 males


----------



## temerist

which one is mine? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> which one is mine? :lol2:


 
I thought you wanted a posh colour like Pinto or cinnacot:whistling2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt:

GAWD Shell they are just lovely. Thanks for the photos.

And the little hoglets, are to die for, lol!!!

Jules


----------



## temerist

i wouldnt mind one at some point thats black, or grey, or black/white. but yours are cute :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i wouldnt mind one at some point thats black, or grey, or black/white. but yours are cute :2thumb:


 
Mine are the best ones:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist

ahhhh but are they the cheapest :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ahhhh but are they the cheapest :whistling2:


 
Nothing about me is cheap:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Nothing about me is cheap:whistling2:


wont comment :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

*pokes Ian* Since you're asking for pics and all..... Where's my pics of Thea?? 

Just had a lovely BBQ (first of the year... oh, how I love BBQs)!! 

Shell, I really like that last little satin hammy!!!


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> *pokes Ian* Since you're asking for pics and all..... Where's my pics of Thea??
> 
> Just had a lovely BBQ (first of the year... oh, how I love BBQs)!!
> 
> Shell, I really like that last little satin hammy!!!


hi hun im afraid i havent been sent any yet although i have asked its just they dont check their emails daily and with me going into hospital i havent had a chance to go back over. i will try my hardest to get pics befor i leave tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hi hun im afraid i havent been sent any yet although i have asked its just they dont check their emails daily and with me going into hospital i havent had a chance to go back over. i will try my hardest to get pics befor i leave tomorrow afternoon


 
What time do you fly and where from?


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> hi hun im afraid i havent been sent any yet although i have asked its just they dont check their emails daily and with me going into hospital i havent had a chance to go back over. i will try my hardest to get pics befor i leave tomorrow afternoon


I know... I was only messing {{{hugs}}} Don't make any special trips or anything just for me. Just concentrate on staying healthy and having a good time


----------



## temerist

fly at 8:25pm from heathrow


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> fly at 8:25pm from heathrow


 
I bet you are really excited:no1: We shall wave at the sky around that time so keep your eyes open:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Have you seen this New Puppy! he looks very similar to Fenwomans girl and from a similar area, come on Pam tell us if he is from the same litter


----------



## temerist

shell would you like to come over when i get back and take a mini kye with you :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shell would you like to come over when i get back and take a mini kye with you :whistling2:


 
Awww have you got a rotty pup then?


----------



## temerist

3 of them, from dog warden


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> 3 of them, from dog warden


 

:gasp: How old and why? I wish I had more room Grrrr


----------



## temerist

7 weeks old, and docked :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor puppies!!!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> 7 weeks old, and docked :bash:


 
It makes me wonder why these morons breed them as when they cant sell them they are so quick to get shut of them. Poor babies, I love Rotties with tails even though they are lethal


----------



## temerist

rottie tails are a nightmare :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> rottie tails are a nightmare :lol2:


Kye can clear a coffee table in 30 seconds:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Growing up, we had a springer with a tail.... It was painful!!


----------



## ami_j

i would bloody love a rotty aswell , not allowed another dog tho


----------



## temerist

i want another rottie lol dont know if I will be able to cope with 3 though lol


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> i want another rottie lol dont know if I will be able to cope with 3 though lol


well if a female one happened to find itself to my doorstep :whistling2::lol2:
in all seriousness though for my next dog it will be a rotty or staffy (or a cross of either) and a rescue


----------



## Amalthea

When are you back, Ian?


----------



## temerist

25th april


----------



## Amalthea

Exciting!!!


----------



## Shell195

The day after Sophies 21st birthday:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I hope Eileens alright


----------



## Amalthea

She may just be resting......


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> She may just be resting......


Hopefully my Alter ego will feel much better after a good nights sleep:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Indeedy..... Feeling dizzy is horrible  I'm always a bit out of it for the rest of the day after having a low blood sugar....


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I hope Eileens alright





Amalthea said:


> She may just be resting......


I was! :lol2:

I'm just shutting down now and going to bed actually, just been catching up on the last 5 pages! :roll:

I don't feel as dizzy, but have been coughing for England, so this cough is back again and I'm beginning to think Barry's right and this virus is just going dormant and reactivating when I get stressed or do too much, so a few 'gentle' days ahead. I've cancelled Anyday Anne for tomorrow and am gonna have 3 days of quiet rest to see if i can get myself sorted out!!

Ian I hope you have a fabulous time in Egypt and I'm well jealous!!! :bash:

Safe journey there - and back and no gall bladder problems while you're away!


----------



## Amalthea

Good girl.... Just relax and try to fight it off {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *nods* Indeedy..... Feeling dizzy is horrible  I'm always a bit out of it for the rest of the day after having a low blood sugar....


it drains my mum too shes diabetic if she has a hypo

on an unrelated note i made a happy pets dog show :blush:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I was! :lol2:
> 
> I'm just shutting down now and going to bed actually, just been catching up on the last 5 pages! :roll:
> 
> I don't feel as dizzy, but have been coughing for England, so this cough is back again and I'm beginning to think Barry's right and this virus is just going dormant and reactivating when I get stressed or do too much, so a few 'gentle' days ahead. I've cancelled Anyday Anne for tomorrow and am gonna have 3 days of quiet rest to see if i can get myself sorted out!!
> 
> Ian I hope you have a fabulous time in Egypt and I'm well jealous!!! :bash:
> 
> Safe journey there - and back and no gall bladder problems while you're away!


hope you feel better with a good rest


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> it drains my mum too shes diabetic if she has a hypo
> 
> on an unrelated note i made a happy pets dog show :blush:


 
It really is horrible....

*lol* Have ya??

Ya know, I think we should show off some of our Happy Pet cats in this here Cat Chat


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It really is horrible....
> 
> *lol* Have ya??
> 
> Ya know, I think we should show off some of our Happy Pet cats in this here Cat Chat


yeah lol link is on my page, im not voting cos im terrible at descions XD 
i should , i took some groom and print screen pics today , shows off their patterns nicely


----------



## Shell195

Glad to see you are back to your less poorly self Eileen:no1:


----------



## temerist

good night eileen :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading that way in a minute, too...... Absolutely knackered today... Beach yesterday and low blood sugar this morning (like I said, drains me).....


----------



## Shell195

Im going to bed shortly too as Im shattered after stripping wallpaper for most of the day


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Im going to bed shortly too as Im shattered after stripping for most of the day hate having to do a second job


 

ermmm ok :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> haha im a perv


we know, we know


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* He's male... Can't help himself


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* He's male... Can't help himself


lol yeah XD


----------



## Amalthea

Did you _SEE_ the pics Gary took at the beach yesterday?!? Male.... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ermmm ok :whistling2:


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2: PMSL as when I was at school and they asked me what I wanted to do when I left I said "be a stripper" they wernt amused:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Jaime I like that:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Jen, is Gary a Peeping Tom in his spare time:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Jaime I like that:2thumb:


i dont know what you mean , he wrote that himself :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im meant to be going to bed :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im meant to be going to bed :lol2:


when i have let the stinker out im gonna have a soak, theres nothing good on the telly lol


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen, is Gary a Peeping Tom in his spare time:lol2:


He wishes *lol* :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I really am going to bed in a minute, Ive set up a 4ft tank with dry playsand, tubes, nesting chambers and hay and put the Duprasi together and they absolutely love it. They are digging away and much more active than when in seperate cages but no mating seen yet. Ive tried the recommended small cage with nothing in it and although I saw mating no babies arrived so now Im trying it my way


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I really am going to bed in a minute, Ive set up a 4ft tank with dry playsand, tubes, nesting chambers and hay and put the Duprasi together and they absolutely love it. They are digging away and much more active when in seperate cages but no mating seen yet. Ive tried the recommended small cage with nothing in it and although I saw mating no babies arrived so now Im trying it my way


dont forget the barry white :lol2:

best of luck with them shell


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> dont forget the barry white :lol2:
> 
> best of luck with them shell


:lol2: Maybe I should play some


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Maybe I should play some


what can it hurt :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

These baby critters are making me go to bed later and later they are such time wasters:flrt:

Jen have you seen this  
Sugar glider help!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> These baby critters are making me go to bed later and later they are such time wasters:flrt:
> 
> Jen have you seen this
> Sugar glider help!


oh dear


----------



## Darkeuridi

Shell195 said:


> These baby critters are making me go to bed later and later they are such time wasters:flrt:
> 
> Jen have you seen this
> Sugar glider help!


 
Thats awful  I hate hearing such sad stories about peoples pets

On a more happier note I thought i'd share a picture of Zuko my Bengal when he first arrived :2thumb: (I've posted this in my thread too) Its not the best picture, bit fuzzy but he's still a pretty kitty!


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Well I didn't fall into the wall this morning, so that's a good sign, but my head still feels a bit "cotton wooly" (no change there then! :grin1 and I still feel as weak as dishwater, so as I said yesterday an easy day today.

Kerry I've just read your thread before I came here and posted on it. He looks gorgeous though! :flrt:

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## ami_j

defo have an easy day hun 
im waiting for the cat who is here on holidays family to come get her


----------



## Darkeuridi

Ahh thank you  I'm very proud of him and I keep thrusting my camera at people at work and making them look :lol2:

I'm at work unfortunately  not long to go until lunch though which is good. The OH is away in Scotland this week with work which is a bit crappy but apart from that its a usual Monday morning!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for pointing me to that thread, Shell....... I think I replied without sounding too much like a bitch, but ARGH!!!!!

That sounds like a lovely love nest for your little fat tailed balls of gorgeousness!!

Glad you're feeling a bit better, Eileen!! {{{hugs}}}

I've got the lady from CPL coming round later with a letter for me and, if she can, a chat  I am going on a handrearing course on Saturday in Derby.


----------



## feorag

so what do you think happened there, Jen?

I did wonder why she thought it would be all right to leave 2 males with 1 female, just on my basic understanding of most animals, but I know nothing about sugars anyway.


----------



## Amalthea

That she was in season and both males were trying to mate her.


----------



## feorag

Yes, that's what I suspected - common sense really, but poor, poor girl! :bash: Wasted life just through lack of common sense wasn't it? :bash:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> These baby critters are making me go to bed later and later they are such time wasters:flrt:
> 
> Jen have you seen this
> Sugar glider help!


 
Ahhhhh, that's so sad, poor, poor little suggie girl.............sigh.:sad:

Shell - can you post your Dupraisi new love shack please, lol!!!:whistling2::whistling2:

Morning everyone else - lovely sunny day up here.:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly, Eileen. It's not difficult to figure out that you shouldn't keep more than one intact male with a female. And gliders don't "pair up", anyways. They live in colonies. So keeping two pairs in one aviary was idiotic, too. *grumbles*

Beautiful day here, too  Am wearing a tank top


----------



## feorag

All for the sake of doing proper research first! :bash:

I so wish people wouldn't do that!! Just buy and rely on luck!


----------



## Amalthea

Gliders definitely aren't a critter that you can just rely on luck, either! A lot of work goes into them. Ok, I am not condoning just getting any critter, but just as an example..... If you just went out and bought a syrian, you can get premade food, cages, toys, etc etc etc.... That doesn't happen with gliders.


----------



## ashley

Hiya!

Gosh, so much to catch up on!

Love all the photos! Shell, you've made me want a hammie again :devil:

Jen, I'll have a looky on the Ann Summers website when I get home and if I spot anything, I'll order through you (even if it's only a couple of quid, everything helps!)

Well, off to catch up on the other threads I've missed since last week :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww  Thanx, Ashley!!  Something that's brand new this month and an Ann Summers exclusive..... Strawberry Durex Lube (and it's sugar free!!)... £4


----------



## Amalthea

FFS!! The OP of that glider thread has an ad in the classifieds for TWO MORE FEMALES!!!


----------



## feorag

You are seriously joking :gasp:

In that case I think you need to be more honest on her thread about what happened to her female! Silly girl!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> FFS!! The OP of that glider thread has an ad in the classifieds for TWO MORE FEMALES!!!


:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Am waiting for Marie to come back onto the glider forum to help figure out a way to say it without sounding like a complete bitch.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am waiting for Marie to come back onto the glider forum to help figure out a way to say it without sounding like a complete bitch.


just put..they have killed one female do you really think its a good idea to get more?

EDIT i mean their males, that makes it sound like the owner killed her, wasnt what i meant


----------



## Amalthea

Have replied again. Yeah... Some "mystery". *pulls out hair*


----------



## C.Bruno

MIEOW!well its a cat thread!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im glad you are feling so much better:no1:
Cute cat picture:flrt:
I saw that glider thread and thought she needed proper advice but it all sounds so preventable:bash:
Ive been shopping and running kids about:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Do you feel better now? 

ETA: That was aimed at C.Bruno, but Shell jumped in there before me *lol*


----------



## C.Bruno

Amalthea said:


> Do you feel better now?
> 
> ETA: That was aimed at C.Bruno, but Shell jumped in there before me *lol*


YES!!!!!!!!!!   :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Thought you might *lol*


----------



## C.Bruno

:lol2:


----------



## temerist

BYE everyone

see you in 2 weeks, missing you all already:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> BYE everyone
> 
> see you in 2 weeks, missing you all already:lol2:


have fun! we want to see pics of the tankini :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Bye bye Ian, have a great holiday and we will speak to you soon:no1:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Have a good time, Ian!!! *waves*


----------



## Brett

eny cat lovers here ??? feel the need to ask a few questions about my kittens who are 1 week and 3 days old :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

bretts balls said:


> eny cat lovers here ??? feel the need to ask a few questions about my kittens who are 1 week and 3 days old :flrt:


Ask away Brett


----------



## feorag

I've just arrived too! :lol2: So you've got both of us.


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> Ask away Brett


 :lol2: you love it when i ask questions dont you :lol2:
all there eyes have opend fine now so thats al good :flrt: just wondering at what ages they start to get up and walk/run around i dont think i cant wait much longer i just wanna play with them i get them out now but its not much fun when they just wriggle around on your hand :lol2: and what age should i start feeding them kitten food ?
cheers brett.


----------



## Shell195

bretts balls said:


> :lol2: you love it when i ask questions dont you :lol2:
> all there eyes have opend fine now so thats al good :flrt: just wondering at what ages they start to get up and walk/run around i dont think i cant wait much longer i just wanna play with them i get them out now but its not much fun when they just wriggle around on your hand :lol2: and what age should i start feeding them kitten food ?
> cheers brett.


Dont be wishing their lives away. They will start to toddle about at 3 weeks then get more stable from then. Are you feeding the mum kitten food?


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> Dont be wishing their lives away. They will start to toddle about at 3 weeks then get more stable from then. Are you feeding the mum kitten food?


 yep the mum is being fed kitten food :notworthy:


----------



## Brett

so when should i start feeding the kittens kitten food ?
or will they just help thereselfs to the mothers :lol2:


----------



## feorag

C.Bruno said:


> MIEOW!well its a cat thread!:lol2:


:lol2: If I had £1 for every time someone has done this on this thread, I'd be rich! :lol2:



temerist said:


> see you in 2 weeks, missing you all already:lol2:


No you aren't! You're off for 2 weeks in the sun - the last thing you're gonna be thinking about is us lot over here!! You'll be busy chasing all those wealthy widows! :lol2:



bretts balls said:


> just wondering at what ages they start to get up and walk/run around i dont think i cant wait much longer i just wanna play with them i get them out now but its not much fun when they just wriggle around on your hand :lol2: and what age should i start feeding them kitten food ?
> cheers brett.


My kittens were kept in a box where the hole was 'above floor level' so that they had to climb out. So they didn't wander out of the box until they were about 3 weeks old. I started weaning mine at any age from 18 days, depending on whether they were showing interest in their mum's food or not. Most of them started at about 3 weeks, but then there was always one who thought "breast is best" and wasn't interested in solid food until they were 4 weeks or more, but we just persevered with them.


----------



## Shell195

bretts balls said:


> yep the mum is being fed kitten food :notworthy:


Most kittens start to copy mum and eat her food but kittens arent like puppies and re much later to wean.Some eat at 4/5 weeks old and some a bit later.When they reach 5 weeks you can start offering wet kitten food to them, once eating they will need feeding 4/5 small meals a day. Make sure they have access to clean water too


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: If I had £1 for every time someone has done this on this thread, I'd be rich! :lol2:
> 
> No you aren't! You're off for 2 weeks in the sun - the last thing you're gonna be thinking about is us lot over here!! You'll be busy chasing all those wealthy widows! :lol2:
> 
> My kittens were kept in a box where the hole was 'above floor level' so that they had to climb out. So they didn't wander out of the box until they were about 3 weeks old. I started weaning mine at any age from 18 days, depending on whether they were showing interest in their mum's food or not. Most of them started at about 3 weeks, but then there was always one who thought "breast is best" and wasn't interested in solid food until they were 4 weeks or more, but we just persevered with them.


:lol2: Do you want to come and wean our sanctuary kittens:whistling2:My Siamese had no trouble weaning BUT moggies are bloody awful:bash:


----------



## feorag

bretts balls said:


> so when should i start feeding the kittens kitten food ?
> or will they just help thereselfs to the mothers :lol2:


I never weaned onto milky stuff like weetabix and that kind of thing, because that would never happen in the wild and I think that can often cause scouring and upset tummies. I weaned mine straight onto meaty cat food. I put a small amount of kitten food in a bowl and added boiling water, then mashed it to a gruel, sat a kitten on my knee and put a spoonful of the 'gruel' on the spoon to their mouths to try and encourage them to lap.


----------



## Brett

feorag said:


> :lol2: If I had £1 for every time someone has done this on this thread, I'd be rich! :lol2:
> 
> No you aren't! You're off for 2 weeks in the sun - the last thing you're gonna be thinking about is us lot over here!! You'll be busy chasing all those wealthy widows! :lol2:
> 
> My kittens were kept in a box where the hole was 'above floor level' so that they had to climb out. So they didn't wander out of the box until they were about 3 weeks old. I started weaning mine at any age from 18 days, depending on whether they were showing interest in their mum's food or not. Most of them started at about 3 weeks, but then there was always one who thought "breast is best" and wasn't interested in solid
> food until they were 4 weeks or more, but we just persevered with them.


haha breast is best that made me laugh :lol2: cheers for the advise:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Do you want to come and wean our sanctuary kittens:whistling2:My Siamese had no trouble weaning BUT moggies are bloody awful:bash:


:lol2: This is where our personal experience makes us offer different advice! :lol2:

Having said that it does intrigue me as to what the difference is - they're all cats at the end of the day?


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> Most kittens start to copy mum and eat her food but kittens arent like puppies and re much later to wean.Some eat at 4/5 weeks old and some a bit later.When they reach 5 weeks you can start offering wet kitten food to them, once eating they will need feeding 4/5 small meals a day. Make sure they have access to clean water too


 yup they will always have clean water dont worry :2thumb:


----------



## Brett

feorag said:


> I never weaned onto milky stuff like weetabix and that kind of thing, because that would never happen in the wild and I think that can often cause scouring and upset tummies. I weaned mine straight onto meaty cat food. I put a small amount of kitten food in a bowl and added boiling water, then mashed it to a gruel, sat a kitten on my knee and put a spoonful of the 'gruel' on the spoon to their mouths to try and encourage them to lap.


hmmmmmmm i will try this :2thumb: obv not now but when the time is right lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: This is where our personal experience makes us offer different advice! :lol2:
> 
> Having said that it does intrigue me as to what the difference is - they're all cats at the end of the day?


 
I dont actually know but most kittens we get in complete with mum dont want to wean until 6 weeks:gasp:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Good God! 6 weeks! Mine were nearly off their mum by that age, apart from the comfort suckle that they got all the time, even when they were 3 months! :lol2:


----------



## Brett

feorag said:


> :gasp: Good God! 6 weeks! Mine were nearly off their mum by that age, apart from the comfort suckle that they got all the time, even when they were 3 months! :lol2:


 3 months :lol2: reminds me of a prgramme i saw on t.v about a girl who was 6 years old still being breast fed ewwwwwwwwwwwww:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Good God! 6 weeks! Mine were nearly off their mum by that age, apart from the comfort suckle that they got all the time, even when they were 3 months! :lol2:


We like to try and wean them from 5 weeks but they are slow to eat every single time:bash: It doesnt help that the minute wetfood is put in for the kittens the mum scoffs the lot and if you take her out for a bit they still wont eat even when its put in their mouths


----------



## feorag

If I had a slow one that wasn't interested in lapping, I used to just stand it in the bowl of food and leave it go away and clean itself - at least that way it *had* to taste the food and learn that it wasn't poison! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> I'm frightened to ask and I am guessing that I know, but confirm for me, who was it???
> 
> Well I'm doing nothing this morning cos there's something wrong with me! :roll:
> 
> I stood up this morning to go to the bathroom and fell into the wall! So I was stood standing there hanging onto the wall for grim life and Barry asked if I was OK. I said I was a bit dizzy and he said "well sit on the bed". :roll: That was what I wanted to do, but I was frightened to let go of the wall! :lol2:
> 
> So at the minute I'm very disorientated and it's taken me this long to be able to sit upright properly! :gasp: and when I walk I'm kinda bouncing off the walls.
> 
> I had planned to put away all the stuff that is littering my living room, which looks like a bomb site whenever the family visit and then I wanted to go to the garden centre to get my hanging basket plants and get them planted out ready for the summer and do a bit of weeding cos it's a lovely day, but it's not looking like I'm going to get out of the living room! :roll:


 That sounds like Meniers disease to me. Very nasty it is.And who bred the pup?


----------



## Amalthea

Pam, I bet you could guess who bred the pup without much thought


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Pam, I bet you could guess who bred the pup without much thought


am I allowed to say that it was Melinda Gibson, the well known totally irresponsible animal keeper, who gets animals and then gets rid of them again soon after, before getting more? If I'm not allowed to say so, I shan't.:whistling2:
I won't mention anything about her being an irresponsible breeder who didn't bother to be selective about who bought one of her puppies.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I bet you are really excited:no1: We shall wave at the sky around that time so keep your eyes open:lol2:


eh whatty???:gasp:
So you expect him to be in the sky above Manchester (oop norf) even though he is flying from Heafrow(dahn sarf) to Egypt (even more dahn sarf than Heafrow)
Now if he was having 2 weeks in the norf pole, he might be in the sky above you for to wave at.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> eh whatty???:gasp:
> So you expect him to be in the sky above Manchester (oop norf) even though he is flying from Heafrow(dahn sarf) to Egypt (even more dahn sarf than Heafrow)
> Now if he was having 2 weeks in the norf pole, he might be in the sky above you for to wave at.


 
But in the right light at the right height he could still have imagined us waving at him:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> But in the right light at the right height he could still have imagined us waving at him:whistling2:


 of course he could shell <pats shell on the head condescendingly>
Ooooh, look............. there he is above my house <waves wildly>......oh no, silly me..........twas only a seagull :blush:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> of course he could shell <pats shell on the head condescendingly>
> Ooooh, look............. there he is above my house <waves wildly>......oh no, silly me..........twas only a seagull :blush:


 
He hasnt flown yet, his flights at 8.25pm so I can still wave:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> That sounds like Meniers disease to me. Very nasty it is.And who bred the pup?


Bloody better not be! :lol2:

Seriously the dizziness has passed today, so I'm sure it isn't. Think I'm just a bit low really. Sure I'll be all right in a few days time.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> He hasnt flown yet, his flights at 8.25pm so I can still wave:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Just wave in the general direction of 'dahn sarf' and you might even get me waving back too


----------



## feorag

He's gone now! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I forgot to wave


----------



## Amalthea

Gary won a few quid from work, so he took me out to dinner... Am STUFFED!!!!

And, no Pam... I don't think you are allowed to say that, cuz then you'd be accused of picking on her


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Gary won a few quid from work, so he took me out to dinner... Am STUFFED!!!!
> 
> And, no Pam... I don't think you are allowed to say that, cuz then you'd be accused of picking on her


oooh what did you have  
i took some more pics of pretty dylan :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Frankie & Benny's... NUM!!! SOOOOOOO full!!


----------



## fenwoman

I had me camera out todat snapping Beulah the new GSD pup and while I was at it, this lot got in the way.
























The ramp and platform are temporary. I'm planning on building a permanent one, much bigger with lots of different levels as my dogs all adore climbing up. When I get the straw delivered, the top bales in the stack are a good 12 feet off the ground and the little ones all scramble and clamber right up to the top. I'm not going that high for their play platformbut it's going to be lots of fun with a small slide too as they play on a bit of plywood in the yard, running up some logs, then sliding down the plywood.


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> And, no Pam... I don't think you are allowed to say that, cuz then you'd be accused of picking on her


 OK I shall keep my thoughts to myself and say nothing.:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I forgot to wave


:roll2: PMSL - After all that fuss??? 

Fenny little Purquoy is looking fabulous - what a bonnie little critter he's turned into! (not that he wasn't a bonnie puppy, you understand!)


----------



## Shell195

Pam I thinnk I need to steal Ozzie away he looks a right cheeky chappie:flrt:

My small dogs like climbing too, usually onto the table to steal the catfood:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel likes climbing... Onto the back of the couch.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I forgot to wave


say you did anyway and say its his fault that he didnt see :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Pam I thinnk I need to steal Ozzie away he looks a right cheeky chappie:flrt:
> 
> My small dogs like climbing too, usually onto the table to steal the catfood:bash:


This is a better one of Purquoy. He looks like a Pomeranian cross doesn't he? If I hadn't bred him myself, thast's what I'd think he was.








and here is my little darlin' Ozzie Ossenfeffer . This was taken today.He is just so flipping pretty.
I think I caught him in a blink which in a human would make him look ssiped hehe.








and to keep it on topic, they live with cats and sleep with cats and are very good with the cats.In particular, Peggy-Sue who wants to mother them and washes them diligently and catches mousies for them even though she was spayed at 6 months and has never had a kitten of her own.


----------



## Amalthea

Speaking of spaying (and neutering)......... When's a good age to neuter a boy dog?? There is so much conflicting info on the tinternet. Diesel humps things now and dog balls are yucky *lol* I don't wanna neuter too early and make him into a giant freak of a child, but I don't wanna leave it too late and the humping behavior doesn't stop. It's not continuous, but still........


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Speaking of spaying (and neutering)......... When's a good age to neuter a boy dog?? There is so much conflicting info on the tinternet. Diesel humps things now and dog balls are yucky *lol* I don't wanna neuter too early and make him into a giant freak of a child, but I don't wanna leave it too late and the humping behavior doesn't stop. It's not continuous, but still........


depends on the size of the dog I think. My teenies get done at 5-6 months as they mature faster than larger dogs. Ursa wasn't done until he was a year or more and the same with Urian the big lurcher. If he is over 6 months and the humping gets on your nerves, whip the buggers off I 'd say. But for a border collie, I don't think 9 months is too soon.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for that, Pam! Somebody said to never neuter earlier than 2 years and I really can't deal with those icky balls (and the humping) for that long!! *lol* We were gonna try to wait til he's a year, but that's coming up fast.....


----------



## sundia

eveding


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> Thanx for that, Pam! Somebody said to never neuter earlier than 2 years and I really can't deal with those icky balls (and the humping) for that long!! *lol* We were gonna try to wait til he's a year, but that's coming up fast.....


2 years? For a mastiff perhaps. I neuter at the first sign of unwanted male behaviour as long as they have balls and never had any problems. Some males are not bothered by hormones and some are flipping sex maniacs. At the end of the day, if it's causing a problems, and it would cause me a problem having a sex maniac dog, get 'em off.:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It is pretty funny when he's "in the mood".... He'll come and sit next to ya like he's wants some snuggles, then all non-chalantly he'll hook his front leg around your arm, and then ever so slowly start humping. *snort* Very sneaky, little brat!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thanx for that, Pam! Somebody said to never neuter earlier than 2 years and I really can't deal with those icky balls (and the humping) for that long!! *lol* We were gonna try to wait til he's a year, but that's coming up fast.....


:gasp: 2 years :gasp:

I wouldn't want to wait that long with some dogs! We had Skye done when he was 14 months, but he wasn't humping or anything like, wasn't even cocking his leg to pee! Bless! :flrt:

Yes, Pam, Purquoy does look like Pom cross, but Ozzie is gorgeous!


----------



## Shell195

Kye was about 14/15 months when he had his off, he never humped but used to cock his leg on the chair:bash: My small dogs all got done at about 6 months old

I love Ozzie, hes such a cutie, is he a shih cross chi?


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel has only JUST started cocking his leg to pee and that's only sometimes *lol* Bless him.......


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Kye was about 14/15 months when he had his off, he never humped but used to cock his leg on the chair:bash: My small dogs all got done at about 6 months old
> 
> I love Ozzie, hes such a cutie, is he a shih cross chi?



i herd something weird that has to be done if u dont get them done and they have no action lol


----------



## RubyCurtis

Hello, hope you are all well. Taking a quick well earned break, never realised just how much work there was to do around here.

Fenwoman, I really like the pictures of your dogs they are very nice looking.

You really can tell thats its just my dad here now, the instructions I have been left dont make any sence at all lol


----------



## Amalthea

First day at my new job today!!


----------



## feorag

Quiet on here today! I've been busy packing off stuff to post to Elise and the make up for Shell and Jen.


RubyCurtis said:


> Hello, hope you are all well. Taking a quick well earned break, never realised just how much work there was to do around here.
> 
> Fenwoman, I really like the pictures of your dogs they are very nice looking.
> 
> You really can tell thats its just my dad here now, the instructions I have been left dont make any sence at all lol


That's men for you! They manage to complicate even the simplest thing



Amalthea said:


> First day at my new job today!!


Ooh! Hope you have a good time!


----------



## ashley

Oooh, good luck Jen!

Hi Ruby! Haven't spoken to you before but I'm assuming you are terrorist's - I mean Temerist's daughter :lol2: He'll need to buy you a holiday after looking after his lot!

Well, kittens are back to the vet tonight for their post-op check ups. You would never know Elmo ever had pompoms and Missy's scar is healing beatifully with the hair growing back fast. Elmo's still a little (big) baby though and still suckles from the dog :bash:


----------



## feorag

Hi Ashley - glad the kittens' ops went well. It's quiet on here today isn't it? That's probably cos I'm home all day and looking for someone to talk to! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been to the vets to pick up dog meds, then shopping and now to the doctors with Chris.
Ruby you will need a holiday by the time your dad gets back


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive been to the vets to pick up dog meds, then shopping and now to the doctors with Chris.
> Ruby you will need a holiday by the time your dad gets back


Is this appointment to get the referral for the 24 hour ECG??

And yes you're right - she will!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Is this appointment to get the referral for the 24 hour ECG??
> 
> No, thats Daniel, Im taking him to the hospital tomorrow to have the 2 ECG thing fitted
> 
> Chris came downstairs last night and hugged me while he told me he feels awful, like he has a black cloud over him and he felt worthless. He said he hasnt told me before as he thought I would laugh:bash::bash:
> I now have 2 kids with depression and feel like a crap mother


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this appointment to get the referral for the 24 hour ECG??
> 
> No, thats Daniel, Im taking him to the hospital tomorrow to have the 2 ECG thing fitted
> 
> Chris came downstairs last night and hugged me while he told me he feels awful, like he has a black cloud over him and he felt worthless. He said he hasnt told me before as he thought I would laugh:bash::bash:
> I now have 2 kids with depression and feel like a crap mother
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! :gasp: that's bad news! I'm there myself at the minute havering about whether to go to the doctor and back on anti-d's or carry on trying to pull myself together without them.
> 
> I just read the "doctors with" and didn't actually register the name, just registered that it was Steve or Sophie so assumed Daniel :blush: Sorry.
> 
> So Daniel starts his 24 hour ECG tomorrow then?
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

Was a good (busy) day  Now I am about to scarf down some dinner (Gary's cooking) and then go to a Unit Meeting for the Party Plan side of things *lol*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! :gasp: that's bad news! I'm there myself at the minute havering about whether to go to the doctor and back on anti-d's or carry on trying to pull myself together without them.
> 
> I just read the "doctors with" and didn't actually register the name, just registered that it was Steve or Sophie so assumed Daniel :blush: Sorry.
> 
> So Daniel starts his 24 hour ECG tomorrow then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Just noticed I put 2 instead of 24 hour
> 
> Yes, he has it attached at 9.30 tomorrow and has it on until 9.30 Thursday
Click to expand...


----------



## RubyCurtis

does anyone here happen to know my dads password for the dog pages forums? he asked me to put the dogs on there but left me no password, ive tried to join but still waiting for validation


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> does anyone here happen to know my dads password for the dog pages forums? he asked me to put the dogs on there but left me no password, ive tried to join but still waiting for validation


 
Sorry Ruby he never said, can you not click forgotten password?


----------



## RubyCurtis

i did that but then realised i dont know his email address password either lol i cant believe how boring it is here when everything is done. i never remembered it being this boring growing up lol


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> i did that but then realised i dont know his email address password either lol i cant believe how boring it is here when everything is done. i never remembered it being this boring growing up lol


 
:gasp: Are you there on your own? Trust your dad to leave you with only half instructions lol


----------



## RubyCurtis

I am now, some girl was here earlier (bossy bitch lol) but she has gone home now


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> I am now, some girl was here earlier (bossy bitch lol) but she has gone home now


 
That would be Kayley:whistling2: PMSL:lol2:


----------



## RubyCurtis

she is such a stuck up cow who thinks she knows everything and is so up her own arse, and so far up my dads arse i think she can see out his mouth


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> she is such a stuck up cow who thinks she knows everything and is so up her own arse, and so far up my dads arse i think she can see out his mouth


Im now sat here crying with laughter:roll2::roll2:
You soooooooooooooo have your dads sense of humour:no1:

Surely she should look on you as a stand in boss


----------



## RubyCurtis

i just cant stand people like this, she actually had the nerve to say to me today "i think its best i deal with all the dogs seeing as you dont really know much about there routine, but the chickens need feeding"

felt like saying would you like me to bang the blackboard erasers together aswell


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> i just cant stand people like this, she actually had the nerve to say to me today "i think its best i deal with all the dogs seeing as you dont really know much about there routine, but the chickens need feeding"
> 
> felt like saying would you like me to bang the blackboard erasers together aswell


 
:lol2: I can see you will be having a great 2 weeks with little miss know it all


----------



## RubyCurtis

might change the lock n the gates so she cant get in lol my dad has such a poor taste in music and dvds, but for an oap he has all the mod coms lol


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> might change the lock n the gates so she cant get in lol my dad has such a poor taste in music and dvds, but for an oap he has all the mod coms lol


 
Aww bless him, he still thinks hes only a youngster:lol2:


----------



## RubyCurtis

i think hes having a late life crisis lol


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> i think hes having a late life crisis lol


 
:lol2: its a man thing


----------



## ami_j

RubyCurtis said:


> she is such a stuck up cow who thinks she knows everything and is so up her own arse, and so far up my dads arse i think she can see out his mouth


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening Jaime


----------



## RubyCurtis

i have raided the cellar and found the wine :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Evening Jaime


heya shell  how r u?


RubyCurtis said:


> i have raided the cellar and found the wine :lol2:


good thinking


----------



## freekygeeky

calico/tortoiseshell cats are always female right?
or am i going mad?


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> calico/tortoiseshell cats are always female right?
> or am i going mad?


yup. they have to have two X chromosomes to show both colours , "males" are very rare and not really genetic males, as they are XXY or are chimeras ie mix of two different kittens ​


----------



## Basilbrush

Amalthea said:


> First day at my new job today!!


 
How was it then Jen??

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this appointment to get the referral for the 24 hour ECG??
> 
> No, thats Daniel, Im taking him to the hospital tomorrow to have the 2 ECG thing fitted
> 
> Chris came downstairs last night and hugged me while he told me he feels awful, like he has a black cloud over him and he felt worthless. He said he hasnt told me before as he thought I would laugh:bash::bash:
> I now have 2 kids with depression and feel like a crap mother
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I feel for you Shell, don't beat yourself up, easier said than done I know.
> 
> Why don't you come with me and Eileen to Doncaster in September??? I'm just thinking would that be wise cause we would just egg each other on and not be totally objective about buying critters. :lol2:
> 
> Hope things get better for you.
> 
> Jules
Click to expand...


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi Ashley, Hi Jaime and Hi Eileen,

How are you guys doing??

Jules


----------



## Basilbrush

RubyCurtis said:


> i did that but then realised i dont know his email address password either lol i cant believe how boring it is here when everything is done. i never remembered it being this boring growing up lol


 Hi Ruby, you're gonna be busy over the next fortnight??

Hey let's know if you get a hedgie for your dad and when your dad's away, remember, you're in charge??:devil:

Jules


----------



## ami_j

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Ashley, Hi Jaime and Hi Eileen,
> 
> How are you guys doing??
> 
> Jules


i did a double take when i read that, my mums called eileen XD
how r ya


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Ruby make sure its his best vintage:no1:

:gasp: Jaime my mum is called Eileen to

Jules I am honestly thinking of getting Steve to take me to Doncaster show so MAYBE you could help keep him under control:lol2:

Gina as Ami j(Jaime) says, why?


----------



## feorag

RubyCurtis said:


> i have raided the cellar and found the wine :lol2:


Definitely your father's daughter then! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> i did a double take when i read that, my mums called eileen XD
> how r ya


All great people are called Eileen - didn't you know?? :whistling2:

Shell, why don't we all go to Doncaster and meet up there. I was going to suggest maybe a meeting when Julie came down in March, but of course that got cancelled, but if she comes down in September we could all meet up at doncaster?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Definitely your father's daughter then! :lol2:
> 
> All great people are called Eileen - didn't you know?? :whistling2:
> 
> Shell, why don't we all go to Doncaster and meet up there. I was going to suggest maybe a meeting when Julie came down in March, but of course that got cancelled, *but if she comes down in September we could all meet up at doncaster?*





Sounds good to me:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ruby make sure its his best vintage:no1:
> 
> :gasp: Jaime my mum is called Eileen to
> 
> Jules I am honestly thinking of getting Steve to take me to Doncaster show so MAYBE you could help keep him under control:lol2:
> 
> Gina as Ami j(Jaime) says, why?


lots of eileens lol 


feorag said:


> Definitely your father's daughter then! :lol2:
> 
> All great people are called Eileen - didn't you know?? :whistling2:
> 
> Shell, why don't we all go to Doncaster and meet up there. I was going to suggest maybe a meeting when Julie came down in March, but of course that got cancelled, but if she comes down in September we could all meet up at doncaster?


haha i will tell her that 



Shell195 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me:no1:


just dont go in the cafe near the bus station


----------



## fenwoman

Amalthea said:


> It is pretty funny when he's "in the mood".... He'll come and sit next to ya like he's wants some snuggles, then all non-chalantly he'll hook his front leg around your arm, and then ever so slowly start humping. *snort* Very sneaky, little brat!!


 Hmm that might not be sexual, but dominance.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Kye was about 14/15 months when he had his off, he never humped but used to cock his leg on the chair:bash: My small dogs all got done at about 6 months old
> 
> I love Ozzie, hes such a cutie, is he a shih cross chi?


 Nope. Ozzie is a 3/4 chi 1/4 lhasa just like Purquoy is. That's the only crosses I used to breed. Either first cross or 3/4 chi's. I've never had one turn out like Purquoy before. They are mostly like Ozzie or like semi smooth chihuahuas, like Pixel. All of those little dogs are related. I have 4 generations in all.


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou thats what i thought
in a new advert on the tv, the woman is talking to a calico cat, calling him alfie and a him... im sure it was a girl... annoys me everytime lol


----------



## fenwoman

RubyCurtis said:


> Hello, hope you are all well. Taking a quick well earned break, never realised just how much work there was to do around here.
> 
> Fenwoman, I really like the pictures of your dogs they are very nice looking.
> 
> You really can tell thats its just my dad here now, the instructions I have been left dont make any sence at all lol


Thanls Ruby. I am a bit fond of my little dogs :whistling2::flrt: Can you tell?



Shell195 said:


> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this appointment to get the referral for the 24 hour ECG??
> 
> No, thats Daniel, Im taking him to the hospital tomorrow to have the 2 ECG thing fitted
> 
> Chris came downstairs last night and hugged me while he told me he feels awful, like he has a black cloud over him and he felt worthless. He said he hasnt told me before as he thought I would laugh:bash::bash:
> I now have 2 kids with depression and feel like a crap mother
> 
> 
> 
> Depression isn't your fault Shell. It's no more your fault than a dose of measles would be.
> 
> 
> 
> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! :gasp: that's bad news! I'm there myself at the minute havering about whether to go to the doctor and back on anti-d's or carry on trying to pull myself together without them.
> 
> I just read the "doctors with" and didn't actually register the name, just registered that it was Steve or Sophie so assumed Daniel :blush: Sorry.
> 
> So Daniel starts his 24 hour ECG tomorrow then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever thought of going onto St John's wort? I have suffered terribly with clinical depression all my life including one suicide attempt and a nervous breakdown over the years. Was on anti deporessants for years and hated the awful side effects they gave me, plus I felt I wasn't in control of my body because once on them, you can't just stop. With St Jonh's wort, you can stop when you want and there are no side effects. I uise them, plus go on a high carb diet when I'm in one of my black phases because carbs give you a natural high too, so lots of pasta, bread, spuds etc plus the St John's wort keeps me pretty much on an even keel now and I am happier this way that putting mind altering chemicals into my body.
> 
> 
> 
> freekygeeky said:
> 
> 
> 
> calico/tortoiseshell cats are always female right?
> or am i going mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yus and yes, you'd think a cat food manufacturer would know this and also know that it's bound to annoy the feck out of cat lovers.:bash:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## freekygeeky

fenwoman said:


> Yus and yes, you'd think a cat food manufacturer would know this and also know that it's bound to annoy the feck out of cat lovers.:bash:


grrrrrrr


----------



## ashley

Basilbrush said:


> Hi Ashley, Hi Jaime and Hi Eileen,
> 
> How are you guys doing??
> 
> Jules


Hiya! Not too bad thanks! Haven't spoken to you in ages! Did you have a good holiday?

I can't believe how quickly time is passing just now! Stuart went offshore yesterday, it felt like he was only home a couple of days rather than a fortnight! I've got so much to do and no time to do it and before I know it, it's bed time!

Shell, don't blame yourself, you should be proud that you have a good enough relationship that your children will confide in you. I have a good relationship with my mum but I can't tell her if I'm going through a bad time.

Well, off to google something quickly then go to bed, got a long day tomorrow then offshore again Thursday and Friday so don't write too much as it's been taking me ages to catch up! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Have you ever thought of going onto St John's wort? I have suffered terribly with clinical depression all my life including one suicide attempt and a nervous breakdown over the years. Was on anti deporessants for years and hated the awful side effects they gave me, plus I felt I wasn't in control of my body because once on them, you can't just stop. With St Jonh's wort, you can stop when you want and there are no side effects. I uise them, plus go on a high carb diet when I'm in one of my black phases because carbs give you a natural high too, so lots of pasta, bread, spuds etc plus the St John's wort keeps me pretty much on an even keel now and I am happier this way that putting mind altering chemicals into my body.


I've actually just ordered some from Healthspan - my favourite vit/min supplier.

I took it years ago whenever I felt down, but the last time my doctor insisted I took a mild anti-d so I took her advice.

Shell you and I cross posted before and now I've come back on here I've just read your post above mine when you were saying you were trying to get Steve to bring you to Donnie! :2thumb:

So we'll have to organise a Cat Chat girls day out there and get Jen and everyone else who fancies it to come and meet up! :2thumb:

Is it at The Dome? The cat show has been there for a few years, so I think I can find my way there.


----------



## Shell195

Have a good trip Ashley and speak soon:2thumb:
Pam your dogs are delightful and all really pretty, I love scruffy/spikey dogs so Ozzie is especially attractive to me. Very cute:flrt: Your dogs always look happy and loved:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Basilbrush said:


> How was it then Jen??
> 
> Jules


Good  I am knackered now, though!! Gonna head off to bed. Gotta get up early tomorrow, cuz I have the morning shift. BAH!!



fenwoman said:


> Hmm that might not be sexual, but dominance.


He does get told off for it..... And he knows I am boss in the household, but I don't know how far above him he thinks Gary is sometimes :whistling2:



freekygeeky said:


> thankyou thats what i thought
> in a new advert on the tv, the woman is talking to a calico cat, calling him alfie and a him... im sure it was a girl... annoys me everytime lol


I HATE that stupid bloody commercial!!!! Gary doesn't get why I get so worked up. They should freaking know better!!!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Good  I am knackered now, though!! Gonna head off to bed. Gotta get up early tomorrow, cuz I have the morning shift. BAH!!
> 
> 
> 
> He does get told off for it..... And he knows I am boss in the household, but I don't know how far above him he thinks Gary is sometimes :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE that stupid bloody commercial!!!! Gary doesn't get why I get so worked up. They should freaking know better!!!! :bash:


Hi Jen, bye Jen:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Who needs this working business *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Good  I am knackered now, though!! Gonna head off to bed. Gotta get up early tomorrow, cuz I have the morning shift. BAH!!
> 
> 
> 
> He does get told off for it..... And he knows I am boss in the household, but I don't know how far above him he thinks Gary is sometimes :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE that stupid bloody commercial!!!! Gary doesn't get why I get so worked up. They should freaking know better!!!! :bash:


night hun  
my mum doesnt get why it annoys me so much either


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hi Jen, bye Jen:lol2:


:up: What she said! :lol2:

I used to get annoyed too - work really interfered with my social life! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I am off to bed shortly as Im up early tomorrow taking Daniel to the doctors (Ive just had to retype the last word as I put vets:lol2


----------



## Amalthea

We'd've understood vets *lol* Hope it goes well!! *fingers crossed* 


Am so tired this morning... Didn't sleep worth shite.


----------



## feorag

Morning all. I actually slept pretty well last night, for the first time in weeks! :gasp: 

Shell hope everything goes OK this morning with Daniel.


----------



## Shell195

It took them 5 minutes to fit Daniels ECG pads then hang a small monitor round his neck, we were that quick it cost me nothing to park as you get the first 20 minutes free:no1:
Back tomorrow to have it removed


----------



## feorag

Well, fingers crossed for tomorrow then!

I'm up to my eyes in show entries at the minute - boring!!!

Most people seem to think that I'm a mathematical genius and send me a cheque without completing the back of the form to tell me what the cheque covers! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, fingers crossed for tomorrow then!
> 
> I'm up to my eyes in show entries at the minute - boring!!!
> 
> Most people seem to think that I'm a mathematical genius and send me a cheque without completing the back of the form to tell me what the cheque covers! :roll:


Maybe they think you have a crystal ball:lol2:


----------



## Basilbrush

Shell195 said:


> Maybe they think you have a crystal ball:lol2:


Morning Eileen, Morning Shell,

How are you all doing today??

Shell - Fingers crossed for Daniel at the docs tomorrow.:2thumb:

Eileen - cat entries - boring huh!!!:zzz:

Jules


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe they think you have a crystal ball:lol2:


I wish I did have - it would save me hours of time! :roll:

I'm off shortly to Roz's to get my hair cut and coloured - I resemble an OES at the minute! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I wish I did have - it would save me hours of time! :roll:
> 
> I'm off shortly to Roz's to get my hair cut and coloured - I resemble an OES at the minute! :lol2:


 
I must get mine done too.
I went upstairs, lay on the bed cuddling Dennis and fell asleep for an hour, it was bliss:flrtSteve was decorating:lol2


----------



## Amalthea

As I was finishing work, Gary called and said he was coming to pick me up, so I didn't have to catch the bus.... He didn't mention on the phone that he got to leave work to go get a few essentials for an over night stay in Scotland. *grumbles* And he MAY have to stay til Friday! And since he's not driving, we don't even get expenses for it!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> As I was finishing work, Gary called and said he was coming to pick me up, so I didn't have to catch the bus.... He didn't mention on the phone that he got to leave work to go get a few essentials for an over night stay in Scotland. *grumbles* And he MAY have to stay til Friday! And since he's not driving, we don't even get expenses for it!


 
Poor Jen, home alone again


----------



## MSL

hello


----------



## MSL

ok, I know I haven't been around much but no-one.......no-one wants to talk to me.............feeling sad now, going to go and cry in the corner............billy no -mates..........thats me!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*pokes* Hey, Stranger 

Yup....... Just me and the furkids. Good company *nods*

ETA: We cross posted *lol*


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> *pokes* Hey, Stranger
> 
> Yup....... Just me and the furkids. Good company *nods*


ooooohhhh hello love, come on then I need about 2 months (?) worth of gossip condensed into one managable burst.....how is everyone......? 

Sorry I havent been aaround, lost the will really with selling most of my collection it made me sad to come on here and made me want to buy stuff so I stayed away....I now only have 3 snakes left and one of those is sold and waiting collection.....but it's fine now I think it was the right thing to do.......still waiting to hear about the job I applied for...there were 350 applicants so I am not holding out much hope but you nevere know!


----------



## Amalthea

There is always hope  Just try to not get too excited, but never give up hope {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Hello Penny:2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> There is always hope  Just try to not get too excited, but never give up hope {{{hugs}}}


Thankyou, having just read my post I appear to have lost the ability to type as well.....lol.....

all the puppies went to lovely homes and all the owners are very pleased with them so thats really good.......any news from anyone? what furkids are you currently looking after then?
i love nights without the old man, you can have such a nice rest, and do what you like..........and complete control over the remote!!!



HELLO SHELL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

See, I hate when Gary's away over night.... Not a happy bunny. *lol*


----------



## Shell195

((BIG HUGS)) for Jen

I love it when Steve is on nights for the first couple of nights then it gets lonely


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> ((BIG HUGS)) for Jen
> 
> I love it when Steve is on nights for the first couple of nights then it gets lonely


 
Fanx  I've never been good *by myself*.... It's no biggie...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Fanx  I've never been good *by myself*.... It's no biggie...


 

That makes me want to break into song and sing "All by myself":lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Me too  ALL TOGETHR NOW........

Allllllllll byyyyyyyyyyyy myyyyyyyyyyyself.... Don't wanna be.... Allllllllllllllll byyyyyyyyyyyy myyyyyyyyself anymore


----------



## RubyCurtis

evening, how is everyone?


----------



## feorag

I don't much like being by myself either, Jen. I relish an evening on my own if Barry goes out (which is _very_ rare!), but I wouldn't like him away overnight - don't like that much!

Hi Penny - good to see you back - shame about your critters, but if it was unavoidable, then there was nothing you could do!

Well I've been well and truly shorn - no OES in this house any more! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

RubyCurtis said:


> evening, how is everyone?


 
Hiya, Ruby  Doing good.....  How are you?  Have ya heard from your Dad? Is he having a good time? 

Am trying to decide if I want Diesel or Louis snuggles tonight *lol* Don't really get both, so I've got to pick... Louis is the better SNUGGLER, but a dog in bed with you is a good way to feel safe. But Diesel can't just lay down and sleep *lol*


----------



## RubyCurtis

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, Ruby  Doing good.....  How are you?  Have ya heard from your Dad? Is he having a good time?
> 
> Am trying to decide if I want Diesel or Louis snuggles tonight *lol* Don't really get both, so I've got to pick... Louis is the better SNUGGLER, but a dog in bed with you is a good way to feel safe. But Diesel can't just lay down and sleep *lol*


i hate dogs in bed with me lol what kind of animal is louis? Im ok, bit tired, still bored with no one about to talk to lol i spoke to my dad today but reception was awful i heard something about all you can eat and drink and something else about he saw an insect?!? (I think he was abit drunk lol)


----------



## feorag

RubyCurtis said:


> i spoke to my dad today but reception was awful i heard something about all you can eat and drink and something else about he saw an insect?!? (I think he was abit drunk lol)


Sounds like he's having a good time then! :2thumb:

Jen, if you're on your own I'd go with Louis in bed - he'll be snugglier and you'll get a better night's sleep if you're on your own.


----------



## sundia

Hi everyone!

How is everyone... I had to get a new charger for my mac after Hiro destroyed it.

Saskia my cat was just sitting on my lap purring and for NO reason bite my hand (not a little nip) she grabbed my whole palmy bit just under my thumb so im a bit upset with her! 

Im not sure whats happened but she went to and i just notised that at the end of her spine just before her tail is a bit patch of ginger which shes never had before... possibley rolled in bleach maybe?

i feel blue


----------



## Shell195

Evening people:2thumb:
Eileen do we get a photo of the new hair do:whistling2:
Jen I would take Louis to bed, cats are far better for cuddling and Diesel can stay on guard downstairs
Ruby , sounds like your Dad is enjoying himself :lol2:
How has the Boss:whistling2: been today :lol2:
Sundia,why are you feeling blue?


----------



## Shell195

My hammies are well and truly tame now and are quite happy to sit on your hand and dont run away when you stroke them in the cage.:flrt:
Can you get satin longhairs as one of them is all shiny but has quite long fur, in fact 3 of the hammies are fluffy:flrt:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Evening people:2thumb:
> Eileen do we get a photo of the new hair do:whistling2:
> Jen I would take Louis to bed, cats are far better for cuddling and Diesel can stay on guard downstairs
> Ruby , sounds like your Dad is enjoying himself :lol2:
> How has the Boss:whistling2: been today :lol2:
> Sundia,why are you feeling blue?


my animals are misbehavin

i dont like being biten for no reason


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My hammies are well and truly tame now and are quite happy to sit on your hand and dont run away when you stroke them in the cage.:flrt:
> Can you get satin longhairs as one of them is all shiny but has quite long fur, in fact 3 of the hammies are fluffy:flrt:


yup i had a satin longhair, his fur was REALLY fine and looked greasy after he was stroked lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> yup i had a satin longhair, his fur was REALLY fine and looked greasy after he was stroked lol


I must get photos of the fluffy ones:flrt:Its so nice to pick hamsters up without getting bitten, they are quite happy and just sit on your hand, Im very pleased I put the effort in


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen do we get a photo of the new hair do:whistling2:


It's just the same hairstyle as before, just much shorter - it was getting really long and so sticking out etc and I was finding it hard to dry the back properly cos the restrictions in my right arm make it difficult to dry the back of my hair. Actually haven't changed the style for well over a year - maybe I should get it all chopped off and go short for a while?


----------



## Amalthea

RubyCurtis said:


> i hate dogs in bed with me lol what kind of animal is louis? Im ok, bit tired, still bored with no one about to talk to lol i spoke to my dad today but reception was awful i heard something about all you can eat and drink and something else about he saw an insect?!? (I think he was abit drunk lol)


 
Louis is a cat  He's my snuggle bunny :flrt:

Yeah, it'll prolly be Lou.... Sometimes the girls come to bed, too, but I can guarantee that I'll fall asleep with Louis pressed against my right side :flrt:

Shell, I have no doubt your little hammies could make even the biggest hammie hater fall in love with them! I have never been a huge fan of syrians, but that's only cuz they always seem to bite 9although, I have had a lovely girl name Hercules!!) :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Louis is a cat  He's my snuggle bunny :flrt:
> 
> Yeah, it'll prolly be Lou.... Sometimes the girls come to bed, too, but I can guarantee that I'll fall asleep with Louis pressed against my right side :flrt:
> 
> Shell, I have no doubt your little hammies could make even the biggest hammie hater fall in love with them! I have never been a huge fan of syrians, but that's only cuz they always seem to bite 9although,* I have had a lovely girl name Hercules!!)* :whistling2:


 
:lol2: They are reall cuties:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Did I never tell ya the story of Herc?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Did I never tell ya the story of Herc?


 
Noooo, tell me


----------



## Amalthea

Okie dokie  Didn't start off nice, but she had a good life....


When I worked in a pet shop years ago now, this mother brought back a hamster, because "he" screamed every time they went near it. So I asked a few questions... And apparently her son had dropped the poor baby ("he" was only about 8 weeks old at the time) and when they took "him" to the vet, they were told that "he" was the most vicious hamster the vet had ever seen and never should have been sold as a pet. And the poor thing had a broken leg. So they brought "him" back like faulty goods. So, of course "he" ended up at my house.......... And I thought such a little hamster that had had such a tough start should have a big name. Hercules fit. Well, I was advised to restrict cage space to begin with the allow the leg to heal. And low and behold!!!!! When the leg was healed and little Herc was no longer in pain, SHE was lovely. I didn't try sexing until after she got better and just assumed the sex I was told was correct...... And the name stuck.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Okie dokie  Didn't start off nice, but she had a good life....
> 
> 
> When I worked in a pet shop years ago now, this mother brought back a hamster, because "he" screamed every time they went near it. So I asked a few questions... And apparently her son had dropped the poor baby ("he" was only about 8 weeks old at the time) and when they took "him" to the vet, they were told that "he" was the most vicious hamster the vet had ever seen and never should have been sold as a pet. And the poor thing had a broken leg. So they brought "him" back like faulty goods. So, of course "he" ended up at my house.......... And I thought such a little hamster that had had such a tough start should have a big name. Hercules fit. Well, I was advised to restrict cage space to begin with the allow the leg to heal. And low and behold!!!!! When the leg was healed and little Herc was no longer in pain, SHE was lovely. I didn't try sexing until after she got better and just assumed the sex I was told was correct...... And the name stuck.


 
Poor hammy, Im glad she had a great life with you though:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

And that is from somebody who doesn't like syrians *lol* She was lovely, though... Passed away snuggled into the crook of my arm.


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel has just scared the shit out of me!!! Started barking, but not a normal play bark or "I have to pee" bark...... As I am inching my way down the stairs, Louis and Kallie came running upstairs all freaked out.... And Diesel is agitated. Dunno what is up, but I don't wanna go back downstairs.


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Jen, I read your story about Hercules and I'm simply amazed that no-one considered the hamster was being difficult because she was in pain :gasp: Some vet! Unless of course it was fabrication by the buyer who wanted her money back for faulty good! :roll:

Did you find out what it was that spooked Diesel? Don't forget dogs have the most incredible hearing and it could have been a noise that was 2 houses away from yours!

That's one of the disadvantages of having dogs to 'guard', sometimes they scare the sh*t out of us for no good reason! In other words they hear a noise that doesn't involve us that we would never have heard to worry about and so they bark and frighten us! :lol2:


----------



## RubyCurtis

good morning everyone hope you are all well still, quick question i was cutting my dads younger rotties claws today and i caught the quick, she didnt yelp or even move and the only reason i knew id caught it was because there was blood everywhere, will she need to see a vet or will it be ok on its own? its not bothering her at all and shes still running around like a loony


----------



## feorag

I would say that once the blood has clotted it should be OK - I wouldn't be rushing any of mine to the vets for that to be honest. Just keep an eye on it for infection is all I would suggest.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Jen, I read your story about Hercules and I'm simply amazed that no-one considered the hamster was being difficult because she was in pain :gasp: Some vet! Unless of course it was fabrication by the buyer who wanted her money back for faulty good! :roll:
> 
> Did you find out what it was that spooked Diesel? Don't forget dogs have the most incredible hearing and it could have been a noise that was 2 houses away from yours!
> 
> That's one of the disadvantages of having dogs to 'guard', sometimes they scare the sh*t out of us for no good reason! In other words they hear a noise that doesn't involve us that we would never have heard to worry about and so they bark and frighten us! :lol2:


my dog used to do that...bark his head off for no reason so i would rush down to see who was at the door and ...nothing
though i think hes going a bit deaf now cos sometimes he doesnt bark , but if i put him in the downstairs loo he barks his head off , cos he knows he is in there so he cant run out of the door or annoy the person who is at the door, e.g in the rare occasions we get pizza


----------



## feorag

Sadly I'm one of those pathetic people who, until I 'properly' grew up was frightend of the dark and being in a house alone :roll:

I used to think I would feel safe with a dog, but found that I panicked every time they barked cos I thought someone was coming to murder me :lol2:

BTW I still haven't properly grown up! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Sadly I'm one of those pathetic people who, until I 'properly' grew up was frightend of the dark and being in a house alone :roll:
> 
> I used to think I would feel safe with a dog, but found that I panicked every time they barked cos I thought someone was coming to murder me :lol2:
> 
> BTW I still haven't properly grown up! :lol2:


having my dog makes me feel safer, though i felt alot safer when he was younger


----------



## feorag

Although Leo, my last dog, was more likely to run away in fear, he was very reassuring to have around, cos everyone thought he would have a go if they threatened me.

With Skye it would be questionable which one of us was the more frightened :lol2: but I do believe he would have a go.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Although Leo, my last dog, was more likely to run away in fear, he was very reassuring to have around, cos everyone thought he would have a go if they threatened me.
> 
> With Skye it would be questionable which one of us was the more frightened :lol2: but I do believe he would have a go.


ive often wondered what my lad would do in that situation...he did bark himself silly at a wheelie bin he found threatening when he was younger and he seems to know when people arent welcome cos he will bark at them even when ive gone to the door. not sure what he would do now he is old though


----------



## feorag

When we had the 2 GSDs and anyone approached me looking even slightly threatening, Amber would go forward to meet them and Leo would growl and go behind me. He scared the sh*t out of most people because he was big, black and hairy (I do think a black face looks more threatening than a light brown one). 

Amber, however, who was a sable, was the one they should have been frightened of, because he was the one who would have a go instantly if he thought they were threatening me.


----------



## ashley

Well, that's my offshore trip been cancelled! I just have the worst luck, 2 weeks ago, it was cancelled due to the foot of snow which fell overnight then disappeared the next day and this time, a volcano eruption! Whatever next :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I bet you weren't expecting that as a reason not to be able to go though! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Jen, I read your story about Hercules and I'm simply amazed that no-one considered the hamster was being difficult because she was in pain :gasp: Some vet! Unless of course it was fabrication by the buyer who wanted her money back for faulty good! :roll:
> 
> Did you find out what it was that spooked Diesel? Don't forget dogs have the most incredible hearing and it could have been a noise that was 2 houses away from yours!
> 
> That's one of the disadvantages of having dogs to 'guard', sometimes they scare the sh*t out of us for no good reason! In other words they hear a noise that doesn't involve us that we would never have heard to worry about and so they bark and frighten us! :lol2:


No idea what upset Diesel.... But because he was edgy, the cats were, too. He wouldn't settle in bed, so I put him downstairs with the baby gate closed instead of putting him in his crate (where he normally sleeps), so he could still guard the place if he needed to :blush:

Yeah, I was pretty pissed off about Herc, as well. It's not her fault the little brat dropped her!! :bash: And I hate it when people return an animal like it's faulty goods, anyways. :censor:

I got the make up this morning!!! Thank you  I still gotta pay ya for it :blush: Was waiting, cuz I was supposed to be getting some money into my paypal account for mice, but it looks as if that person has been screwing me around since they were born!! :censor: Will get it to ya asap :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

*pulls out hair*

I hate kids like this: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...fieds/498004-russian-dwarf-hamsters-sale.html


----------



## izzey

Hi everyone have not been around as have been busy with kitties and getting used to looking after a toddler again


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Hi everyone have not been around as have been busy with kitties and getting used to looking after a toddler again


Evening Izzey and everyone else of course. Ive been to the sanctuary today after taking Daniel back to hospital to have his ECG machine removed. He has an appointment 24th May for the results.


Im sure we need kitten photos Izzey:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I got the make up this morning!!! Thank you  I still gotta pay ya for it :blush: Was waiting, cuz I was supposed to be getting some money into my paypal account for mice, but it looks as if that person has been screwing me around since they were born!! :censor: Will get it to ya asap :no1:


No probs, I know you'll pay me (you're certainly not gonna leave the country for that *huuuuge* amount :lol2:

It just made sense to pack it up and post it when I was doing Shell's



Shell195 said:


> Evening Izzey and everyone else of course. Ive been to the sanctuary today after taking Daniel back to hospital to have his ECG machine removed. He has an appointment 24th May for the results.


You have to wait over a month to get the results! :gasp:

That seems crazy!!!


----------



## sundia

Grrr... Hiros microchip certificate has arrived and they put him down as a french bull dog


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* I had to wait AGES to get the results of a 24 hour blood pressure monitor thingy-ma-jig, too..... Freaking dumb!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I forgot to say the makeup arrived today, thankyou :2thumb:

I did pay you, didnt I?:blush:

Can I have the same again please as Sophie and Demi(Chris`s girlfriend) have the makeup as when I gave Sophie hers Demi looked disappointed so I gave her mine:roll:
So if you have an eyeliner and a lip balm please I would love them:flrt:


ETA I cant believe that Dan has to wait so long for his results


----------



## feorag

I would have thought, given that Daniel seems to panic when this happens and it's such a frightening thing that they would rush the results through, surely????

1 eyeliner and 1 lip salve?? :hmm: Let me check my stock! 


I do indeed have them! :lol2:

I also have a couple of bottles of pretty nice nail varnish which they had when I took Mollie's cardigan back on Monday and which they didn't have previously if anyone is interested. It's called conker, so it's a a shade of rich dark brown, but it looks like it's got a gold shimmer through it. Shall take a piccie tomorrow in daylight, cos the flash will knack it up.


----------



## Leliel

evening all! thought i would post here rather than start a new thread (though i often creep in and have a nose at whats going on mwhahaha) 

my neighbour is a keen gardener and really HATES cats, which, as i have 8 cats who come and go as they please is becoming a bit of a problem. She has just started digging a vegetable patch, and cats being cats have decided that this lovely fresh earth must be a new litter tray. She's flicking the cat poo back over my fence, which i wouldnt mind, but there are 4 other cats in the row of 3 houses so i cant be sure its all mine. I have given her an old litter tray to drop it into when shes gardening, to stop it going in my pond or wherever, but is there anything we can put around her garden to stop our cats wanting to go in there? shes using menthol at the moment that reeks, but it doesnt appear to be working. has anyone used silent roar? we dont want to fall out with her over this, and i sympathise with what shes saying, but im at a loss about what to do, theres no way im making my cats be indoor cats, so thats the only option that i know would stop em pooping in her garden out of the window. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shell195

Leliel said:


> evening all! thought i would post here rather than start a new thread (though i often creep in and have a nose at whats going on mwhahaha)
> 
> my neighbour is a keen gardener and really HATES cats, which, as i have 8 cats who come and go as they please is becoming a bit of a problem. She has just started digging a vegetable patch, and cats being cats have decided that this lovely fresh earth must be a new litter tray. She's flicking the cat poo back over my fence, which i wouldnt mind, but there are 4 other cats in the row of 3 houses so i cant be sure its all mine. I have given her an old litter tray to drop it into when shes gardening, to stop it going in my pond or wherever, but is there anything we can put around her garden to stop our cats wanting to go in there? shes using menthol at the moment that reeks, but it doesnt appear to be working. has anyone used silent roar? we dont want to fall out with her over this, and i sympathise with what shes saying, but im at a loss about what to do, theres no way im making my cats be indoor cats, so thats the only option that i know would stop em pooping in her garden out of the window. Any suggestions?


 
Could you not enclose your garden so your cats cant get out, they will still have the freedom to play outside without annoying anyone. I spent my life trying to appease my neighbours when my cats went in their gardens and as you say its other peoples cats too but mine always got the blame:devil: I used to have 10 cats and a nervous breakdown everytime anyone knocked at the door. The best thing I did was make my garden catproof as I now have more cats and no complaints and best of all I know my cats are safe:no1:

You could buy your neighbours a large water pistol, some get off/scoot stuff and maybe some cat repellent plants but they dont always work


----------



## feorag

As far as my information goes "Roar" doesn't work. 

I've always found "Get off" crystals do work (they're herbs that cats don't like), but you have to keep renewing it as obviously the smell goes when the sun dries out the crystals or the rain washes it through. Also orange peel laid out wherever your neighbour has turned over the soil would help.

One thing I do know is that I have always loved cats, although only started keeping them myself about 25 years ago and before then when I was digging over my garden I hated finding other people's cat's sh*t in my garden.

Mine's cat proofed too - peace of mind is great!


----------



## feorag

Well, where have you all been tonight? I'm off to bed now anyway, so goodnight Eileen, seeing as I'm the only one here!!​ 
Anyway got a new word for you all to think about that could be pretty useful on this forum 

*FOCUS*​ 




When you are annoyed with someone tell them to ​ 
*FOCUS*​ 



*F*#*K *O*ff *C*ause *U*'re *S*tupid! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:​


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, where have you all been tonight? I'm off to bed now anyway, so goodnight Eileen, seeing as I'm the only one here!!​
> 
> Anyway got a new word for you all to think about that could be pretty useful on this forum
> 
> *FOCUS*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are annoyed with someone tell them to ​
> *FOCUS*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *F*#*K *O*ff *C*ause *U*'re *S*tupid! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:​


 
:lol2: Love it, night Eileen. I forgot to ask how you are now:blush:


----------



## feorag

Morning Shell. I'm a bit better thanks! No more dizziness, more an occasional feeling of 'disorientation', cotton woll fuzzy head and extreme tiredness which eventually passes if I still still and focus lol.

I've bought some Echinacea to see if it boosts my immune system a bit because I think it's been a bit knacked up with this virus. Also I've been doing some research on Enzyme Q10, which my friend has recently told me about. She was put on statins a couple of months ago and someone she knows who has studied diet/vitamins etc. told her she must take this supplement because of the statins, which I knew nothing about. I've been on statins now for about 9 months and I'm wondering if that's part of my lack of energy problem. Anyway, thought I'd give that a go and see what happens.


----------



## Shell195

Hi Eileen im all for trying supplements, have you ever drank Aloe vera my friend swears by it, the one she has is made by Forever living. It tastes pretty disgusting but the research on it is excellent

We have been removing the carpet fro the rodent room as we are getting lino as Im sick to death o hoovering up and it will be so much easier to keep clean. The carpet was a temporary thing and was already down in the spare bedroom but its now in the bin, I really dont like carpets with animals.


----------



## Darkeuridi

Hi every one, hope you're all ok :2thumb:

I've not been on for a while because i'm going to have to do something very upsetting this weekend  


Zuko my beautiful bengal boy has got to go  It seems that Shell's experiences with Bengals has turned out to be the same with me. He has been fine up until the last few days....

Now whenever I go in the room he hisses and if I get too near him or go to get his food/water bowl he goes for me. Nothing has changed or anything he just seems to have turned. I've spoken to his original owner and she gave me more tips but it doesn't seem to be working. Its really upset me as I keep blaming myself even though I know it was nothing that I have done. He is the most gorgeous cat ever and it's heart breaking that he's going to have to go back but it's not fair on him if he is unhappy. I'm actually scared of going anywhere near him now :gasp:

Any advice from you amazing cat people :notworthy:?


----------



## Shell195

Darkeuridi said:


> Hi every one, hope you're all ok :2thumb:
> 
> I've not been on for a while because i'm going to have to do something very upsetting this weekend
> 
> 
> Zuko my beautiful bengal boy has got to go  It seems that Shell's experiences with Bengals has turned out to be the same with me. He has been fine up until the last few days....
> 
> Now whenever I go in the room he hisses and if I get too near him or go to get his food/water bowl he goes for me. Nothing has changed or anything he just seems to have turned. I've spoken to his original owner and she gave me more tips but it doesn't seem to be working. Its really upset me as I keep blaming myself even though I know it was nothing that I have done. He is the most gorgeous cat ever and it's heart breaking that he's going to have to go back but it's not fair on him if he is unhappy. I'm actually scared of going anywhere near him now :gasp:
> 
> Any advice from you amazing cat people :notworthy:?


 
Remind me how old he is?
You could try Zyklene capsules Gina has had excellent results with them and you can buy them online without a prescription. Have you cheked hes not having trouble urinating as cystitis can make any cat go like this
Bengals are a breed on their own and the slightest thing can upset them


----------



## Darkeuridi

10 months just over so it has been a massive change for him. If he had been like this from the start it wouldn't phase me too much but its the fact that its all of a sudden for no reason...Even his previous owner is a bit stumped. 

He's using his litter tray, both wee and poop and he's eating and drinking about the same as he has been since we got him. 

He's a big cat and packs a punch! I tried gently swiping him back (only taping his paw) in an attempt to tell him its naughty but that hasn't deterred him. Scary kitty!


----------



## Shell195

Darkeuridi said:


> 10 months just over so it has been a massive change for him. If he had been like this from the start it wouldn't phase me too much but its the fact that its all of a sudden for no reason...Even his previous owner is a bit stumped.
> 
> He's using his litter tray, both wee and poop and he's eating and drinking about the same as he has been since we got him.
> 
> He's a big cat and packs a punch! I tried gently swiping him back (only taping his paw) in an attempt to tell him its naughty but that hasn't deterred him. Scary kitty!


 
Have you tried taking his food off him and he only gets it when he comes to you nicely?
I think that sometimes in situations like this, when you have lost confidence there is no way back as you wont trust him again. Have you had any builders etc in or has he seen a strange cat as this would be enough to set off behaviour like this


----------



## Darkeuridi

Shell195 said:


> Have you tried taking his food off him and he only gets it when he comes to you nicely?
> I think that sometimes in situations like this, when you have lost confidence there is no way back as you wont trust him again. Have you had any builders etc in or has he seen a strange cat as this would be enough to set off behaviour like this


I have tried, once he took a tiny bit off me then ran away and hid, I stayed there for nearly an hour and a half and he didn't budge. Even when I moved the food closer to him and I moved further away. Every other time i've tried it he wouldn't even come out of his hiding place apart from the other day when I went in and he went mental! 

No builders, no strange cats from what I know of. I know the next door neighbour has a cat but I doubt he would be able to see her from the windows cause of the layout of the house. Literally nothing has changed which is what confused me :bash:

I think I am loosing my confidence with him which is why I rung the previous owner to ask for any advice cause I was at my wits end. She said that it is very strange for him to act like that. I think what he needs is someone who is a lot more experienced with Bengals than I am as he is an older cat. If he was a kitten he probably wouldn't be as difficult as he is being now.


----------



## izzey

feorag said:


> Well, where have you all been tonight? I'm off to bed now anyway, so goodnight Eileen, seeing as I'm the only one here!!​
> 
> Anyway got a new word for you all to think about that could be pretty useful on this forum
> 
> *FOCUS*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are annoyed with someone tell them to ​
> *FOCUS*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *F*#*K *O*ff *C*ause *U*'re *S*tupid! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:​


:lol2: Love this Eileen

Will get some pics of kitties Shell


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hi Eileen im all for trying supplements, have you ever drank Aloe vera my friend swears by it, the one she has is made by Forever living. It tastes pretty disgusting but the research on it is excellent


I did try it many years ago now. Actually Julie was an agent for them years ago too.



Darkeuridi said:


> Zuko my beautiful bengal boy has got to go  It seems that Shell's experiences with Bengals has turned out to be the same with me. He has been fine up until the last few days....
> 
> Now whenever I go in the room he hisses and if I get too near him or go to get his food/water bowl he goes for me. Nothing has changed or anything he just seems to have turned. I've spoken to his original owner and she gave me more tips but it doesn't seem to be working. Its really upset me as I keep blaming myself even though I know it was nothing that I have done. He is the most gorgeous cat ever and it's heart breaking that he's going to have to go back but it's not fair on him if he is unhappy. I'm actually scared of going anywhere near him now :gasp:
> 
> Any advice from you amazing cat people :notworthy:?


I was so sorry to hear this. To be honest I think his problem stems from a lack of socialisation as a kitten. If he had been socialisedproperly by his breeder as a kitten I believe he would have been more outgoing and he would have adapted much better. Has he been neutered as that could be a factor at that age?

The problem with Bengals is that imao (and I believe in good breeders' opinions too) _anything_ with an even slightly suspicious temperament should never be bred from! Sadly though not everyone is a good breeder and a lot breed willy nilly from cats with great patterning who might have difficult temperaments because they get great patterned cats that look lik wild cats which is what everyone wants. did you get his paperwork with him or not? Do you know his breeding and history.

I've known of bengals with superb temperaments turning 'aggressive' when they've got older in a similar way to some lions and tigers that are very tame when young and juvenile.

People seem to forget that the Asian leopard cat is one of the most aggressive of all the wild cats - much more so than the big cats. At least that's what I've always been told!


----------



## Amalthea

My friends' ALCs are lovely with them, but very wary of strangers...


----------



## feorag

I just know that's what I was told by a few breeders in America when i was over there.

Also Steve the husband of the couple we went to buy the Maine **** stud boy from when we were in America was the president of the ACFA (American Cat Fanciers Association) and both he and his wife were all-breed judges. Carol was judging a bengal in the mid/early 90's and the cat handled no problem. Then she put it in its cage and without any warning at all whatsoever, it flew round and went for her, badly scratching her arm. I remember them telling me that they were the first organisation to recognidse them for judging, but because they were having so many problems with temperament once the cats got older they then stopped them from being shown.

Course this was way back in the 90s when they'd only been being bred for a few years and, from what I hear the temperament has improved greatly, but it still worries me a little.


----------



## fenwoman

Just a quickie to let you all know I'm still alive.Been pretty busy in the sunshine. Nearly got my new greenhouse finished now. Just one more roof sheet to put on. Louise the goat had 3 kids yesterday, and I managed to burn £195 on the rayburn :bash:
Beulah the pup is doing well and the pack has now accepted her. She's very good about toileting outside during the day.
My arthritis is giving me a bit of grief lately, and while I can manage the pain during the day , with the painkillers, I've had a few bad nights waking up in the early hours in agony with elbows locked and on fire, and disturbing the dogs and cats with my tossing and turning in an effort to ease the pain in my back.
All the beasties here are well and happy, cats are all fine although mostly I don't see them during the day as they tend to want to be outside either sunbathing on top of the aviary roof, or hunting in the fields.
Been frozen to the marrow all day today so I've just had a hot shower and lit both the rayburn and the multifuel in the living room so soon be snug.


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> Been frozen to the marrow all day today so I've just had a hot shower and lit both the rayburn and the multifuel in the living room so soon be snug.


You live in the wrong place!! It's been red hot here all day and I had to take my jumper off cos I was sweating doing nothing! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

feorag said:


> You live in the wrong place!! It's been red hot here all day and I had to take my jumper off cos I was sweating doing nothing! :lol2:


 It's sunny outside but there's a biting wind straight off the Wash, from the north sea and Siberia.


----------



## benm767

*hi*

hi there i live in telford/shropshire im looking for a maine **** breeder who will be breeding in the next 6 yrs . thank you please email me at [email protected] .im selling a guinea pig cage if anyone is intrested .


----------



## Amalthea

*grumbles* Spamming our little corner of RFUK....


----------



## feorag

Ben I would suggest you look at The Maine **** Cat Club's website at Index

This was the first club in Britain form purely for Maine ***** and they keep a list of kittens available and breeders both by area, so you can search for breeders or kittens in your area.


----------



## Shell195

Evening people been playing with hoglets and hammies:flrt:

Jen Sophie wants to know if the Cheerleader dress is roomy at the top lol Shes 21 a week tomorrow and is getting a pink limo to the clubs in Southport and they are all dressing up


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it looks really good up top  I have the referee girl (similar shape to the cheerleader) and am a DD and it looks amazing in the cleavage department (with the right bra, of course) *lol*


----------



## feorag

fenwoman said:


> It's sunny outside but there's a biting wind straight off the Wash, from the north sea and Siberia.


Nothing between us and the North Sea either, so it must have been a southerly wind then.



Shell195 said:


> Evening people been playing with hoglets and hammies:flrt:


Been wondering where you were!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Nothing between us and the North Sea either, so it must have been a southerly wind then.
> 
> Been wondering where you were!


 
Ive been having lots of cuddles:flrt:
Heres a pretty longhaired satin female baby









4 boys


----------



## feorag

Aw! Would you look at that little critter lying asleep on his back! Bless! :flrt: :flrt:

I bet you're getting nothing done at the minute! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw! Would you look at that little critter lying asleep on his back! Bless! :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> I bet you're getting nothing done at the minute! :lol2:


I know, lifes going to be very quiet when they have all gone


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, it looks really good up top  I have the referee girl (similar shape to the cheerleader) and am a DD and it looks amazing in the cleavage department (with the right bra, of course) *lol*


 
Sophie is an F and only owns push up and push out bras:lol2: Do they sell these outfits in the retail shops as she wants me to take her to Wigan tomorrow


----------



## feorag

That little bright ginger satin boy is beautiful too! *wishing*!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That little bright ginger satin boy is beautiful too! *wishing*!! :flrt:


 
They are really cute and all come running over to see what I have for them:flrt: Im very tempted to keep a girl but its already going to cost me in the region of £90 for a cage for mum so if I keep one I will need another cage. The hoglets are at the licking/chewing your hand stage:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Tomorrow night Im at a charity function for our sanctuary, its a Barn dance:lol2: I dont even want to go but as I never went to the winter ball I have to show my face. Sophie is going with me, Im not sure she knows what it even is


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Sophie is an F and only owns push up and push out bras:lol2: Do they sell these outfits in the retail shops as she wants me to take her to Wigan tomorrow


 
Yup  Tell her to try it on and then buy it from me *lol* Will give her discount :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yup  Tell her to try it on and then buy it from me *lol* Will give her discount :whistling2:


The problem is she needs it for Friday as she is out on Saturday, online its £25, its been reduced, I dont know if its reduced in the shop
Do AS sell the socks to go with it?


----------



## Shell195

Right its my bedtime, speak tomorrow x


----------



## Amalthea

Well, poo! Tell her not ot wait so late next time *lol*

Most of the shops should have the socks, yup


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, poo! Tell her not ot wait so late next time *lol*
> 
> Most of the shops should have the socks, yup


 
She was originally getting a party dress but after touring the country she couldnt find one she liked which is why it was last minute change to fancy dress


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Tomorrow night Im at a charity function for our sanctuary, its a Barn dance:lol2: I dont even want to go but as I never went to the winter ball I have to show my face. Sophie is going with me, Im not sure she knows what it even is


If it's a proper barn dance with proper barn dancing, she'll be totally cream crackered - so make sure she gets up and dances. It's bloody hard work country dancing!!!

Have you posted any more piccies of your baby hoggies anywhere?


----------



## Shell195

It is a proper Barn dance:lol2: Shes wearing 6inch heels:gasp: I wont be drinking as Im driving so I will just observe
I have a for sale thread for the hoglets but I think you have seen the pics already, will get more this week though:flrt:
I am now going to get dressed for tonight as Im nipping to Asda first then picking up Colin (works at the petfood part of my friends business) then we are leaving to go, it finishes at 11.00 so I may still be on here later


----------



## feorag

The men will be throwing her all over the place and in those heels she'll be lucky she doesn't end up crippling herself! :lol2:

Hope you have a great time - I love barn dances! Reminds me of my young days in the Young Farmers! 

I used to get thrown around a lot, but I think that had something to do with the shortness of my skirt - most of the farming girls in the YFC were still in knee length tweed skirts in the 60s, whereas me being a modern townie had skirts up me bum! :whistling2:


----------



## sundia

Evening everyone how is all?

we lost our car key 2 days ago and found out that fiat charge over 1000 to replace the keys :O:O

we found some locksmiths that could replce keys for 250 but i magically found them under the stairs so i think our cat had took it off the counter as it is just a single key and played with it


----------



## feorag

I lose all sorts courtesy of the cats. 2 tubes of eye ointment have miraculously vanished recently from my bedside cabinet and been found under my shoes in the bottom of my wardrobe which has mirror doors which weigh a ton and are never left open! :roll:


----------



## sundia

we couldnt find my ohs wallet once and it had oth our driving licences in so it would have cost to replace them... luckly we didnt as found the wallet in saskias hiding place in the reptile room.... 

when we couldnt find key we guessed she had nicked it and thought she might have taken it outside but we didnt know where her outside hiding places were so we took her into the garden and watched to see where she went... 

ON TOP OF THE GARAGE


----------



## Shell195

Evening people. I never danced at the barn dance and neither did Sophie, she was to drunk:devil: and Im furious with her:bash:

I spent an hour and a half at the sanctuary putting everything to bed and drinking tea with my friend:lol2:
Now Im shattered and Im off to bed shortly
Sophie got her cheerleaders dress and it fits, Im so glad Im not going out with her on her birthday, she gives me a headache:whistling2:
We have Connor here for the night and hes only just gone to bed:gasp:


----------



## sundia

hay shell!

im WIDE wake lol 

we measuring up all our rooms as we will be decorating over the summer so getting a head start


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening people. I never danced at the barn dance and neither did Sophie, she was to drunk:devil: and Im furious with her:bash:
> 
> I spent an hour and a half at the sanctuary putting everything to bed and drinking tea with my friend:lol2:
> Now Im shattered and Im off to bed shortly
> Sophie got her cheerleaders dress and it fits, Im so glad Im not going out with her on her birthday, she gives me a headache:whistling2:
> We have Connor here for the night and hes only just gone to bed:gasp:


Morning!

So are you furious cos she was drunk or furious because of the way she behaved when she was drunk??

I danced when I was drunk and never fell over - quite proud of that cos as I said earlier all the big, buff, ginger, red-faced farmers (I so wanted to marry a farmer, hence my ulterior motive for joining the YFC, but couldn't find one I fancied!:lol used to throw me all over the place in the more energetic dances. In the "drops of brandy" I often ended up in the wrong group! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, all  *waves* Just a quick one before work..... *lol* Yesterday's "course" was a load of crap and common sense. What a waste of a stunningly beautiful Saturday. Will tell ya more when I grab a a bit.... Busy weekend!!!


----------



## feorag

That's a shame Jen, it was lovely up here, but a bit of a chilly wind.

You are a busy bee now you're working in the shop, aren't you?


----------



## sundia

why am i up so early :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

Morning people 
Eileen I was mad at Sophie for her behaviour while drunk, she was horrendous and quite embarassing, swearing like a trooper in front of the other trustees she has never met:devil::devil::devil:
Ive told her she will NEVER come to a charity function with me EVER again


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - then I don't blame you! Embarrassing children eh? Who needs them? :roll:

I've been entering all my show entries onto a spreadsheet and found 3 mistakes I've missed when I was checking :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Daniel has just rang me as he went to Southport with a friend and had a funny turn, his hands went numb and his heart was fluttering, his friend called an ambulance so hes now had bloods taken and is hooked up to an ECG.......................AGAIN:bash:
If they discharge him then I will once again be driving to Southport to pick him up


----------



## feorag

And yet you have to wait over a month to get the results of the 24hr ECG - barmy!!!

I had a letter published today in The Sunday Post, cos we are a daft family! :lol2:

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/DSCF3652.jpg


----------



## Darkeuridi

Hi everyone : victory: Hope you're all ok. It really does suck not having the internet at home at the moment...




feorag said:


> I did try it many years ago now. Actually Julie was an agent for them years ago too.
> 
> I was so sorry to hear this. To be honest I think his problem stems from a lack of socialisation as a kitten. If he had been socialisedproperly by his breeder as a kitten I believe he would have been more outgoing and he would have adapted much better. Has he been neutered as that could be a factor at that age?
> 
> The problem with Bengals is that imao (and I believe in good breeders' opinions too) _anything_ with an even slightly suspicious temperament should never be bred from! Sadly though not everyone is a good breeder and a lot breed willy nilly from cats with great patterning who might have difficult temperaments because they get great patterned cats that look lik wild cats which is what everyone wants. did you get his paperwork with him or not? Do you know his breeding and history.
> 
> I've known of bengals with superb temperaments turning 'aggressive' when they've got older in a similar way to some lions and tigers that are very tame when young and juvenile.
> 
> People seem to forget that the Asian leopard cat is one of the most aggressive of all the wild cats - much more so than the big cats. At least that's what I've always been told!


 
He's a little bugger, I have the cuts on my hands and arms to prove it! I think what he needs is someone who has extensive knowledge on Bengals as I have never owned one before. Yes i've done my research but its never the same as hands on experience. He seems to be getting worse at the moment. I'm wonering if its a territorial thing as I let him wander around the house as he wanted just to see what he did and see if it made him any calmer but it seems to have just fueled his anger in that he thinks the whole house is his and that we shouldn't be in it....

The lady who we got him from isn't able to take him back to keep, she would have to take him to the RSPCA because of personal issues...Are there any Bengal rescues around this area that we could take him to? I think he would be better off going somewhere like that. 

It makes me feel really sad that he has to go and I feel like a right cow but we just can't take it anymore. It seems that no matter what we do he still wants to claw your arm off and I keep getting asked if i'm self harming by friends cause the cuts are that bad! Do you think it would be wrong if we took him to a rescue centre?


----------



## Shell195

Darkeuridi said:


> Hi everyone : victory: Hope you're all ok. It really does suck not having the internet at home at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a little bugger, I have the cuts on my hands and arms to prove it! I think what he needs is someone who has extensive knowledge on Bengals as I have never owned one before. Yes i've done my research but its never the same as hands on experience. He seems to be getting worse at the moment. I'm wonering if its a territorial thing as I let him wander around the house as he wanted just to see what he did and see if it made him any calmer but it seems to have just fueled his anger in that he thinks the whole house is his and that we shouldn't be in it....
> 
> The lady who we got him from isn't able to take him back to keep, she would have to take him to the RSPCA because of personal issues...Are there any Bengal rescues around this area that we could take him to? I think he would be better off going somewhere like that.
> 
> It makes me feel really sad that he has to go and I feel like a right cow but we just can't take it anymore. It seems that no matter what we do he still wants to claw your arm off and I keep getting asked if i'm self harming by friends cause the cuts are that bad! Do you think it would be wrong if we took him to a rescue centre?


 
Bengals get very frustrated very easily. If you cant keep him and the previous owner cant keep him then Bengal welfare is the next step. They are excellent at finding the right home for the right cat were as the RSPCA wont have the experiance needed to rehome such a cat to the right people and may even PTS if they think he is aggressive.

*BENGAL CAT RESCUE*
Rehoming Bengals Nationally including Scotland 
Help in rehoming and rehabilitation of Bengal cats. This is a small non-profit organisation ran by volunteers who are committed to the welfare of Bengal cats. Their website also features lost and found bengals.
*Want to offer a home to a Bengal?* If you wish to offer a home to a Bengal cat, please fill out the 'Prospective Home Form' on their website or contact them by email, rather than phoning - thank you!
*Does your Bengal need a new home?* Please call the phone number below - thank you! 
National Rescue Tel: 08707 778149
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.bengalcatrescue.org.uk

OR

*BENGAL CAT CLUB - RESCUE
*Tel: 01690 710465

I wouldnt email them as they may not check them regularly, give them both a ring


----------



## feorag

Darkeuridi said:


> He's a little bugger, I have the cuts on my hands and arms to prove it! I think what he needs is someone who has extensive knowledge on Bengals as I have never owned one before. Yes i've done my research but its never the same as hands on experience. He seems to be getting worse at the moment. I'm wonering if its a territorial thing as I let him wander around the house as he wanted just to see what he did and see if it made him any calmer but it seems to have just fueled his anger in that he thinks the whole house is his and that we shouldn't be in it....
> 
> The lady who we got him from isn't able to take him back to keep, she would have to take him to the RSPCA because of personal issues...Are there any Bengal rescues around this area that we could take him to? I think he would be better off going somewhere like that.
> 
> It makes me feel really sad that he has to go and I feel like a right cow but we just can't take it anymore. It seems that no matter what we do he still wants to claw your arm off and I keep getting asked if i'm self harming by friends cause the cuts are that bad! Do you think it would be wrong if we took him to a rescue centre?





Shell195 said:


> Bengals get very frustrated very easily. If you cant keep him and the previous owner cant keep him then Bengal welfare is the next step. They are excellent at finding the right home for the right cat were as the RSPCA wont have the experiance needed to rehome such a cat to the right people and may even PTS if they think he is aggressive.


That is such a shame, but I do believe that bengals more than any other 'normal' cat breed need to be selectively bred and well socialised before they leave their breeders and sadly, because they are such a popular breed that sell easily for often inflated prices, less responsible people just breed to sell and make money! That's one of the reasons why I've always been glad that my breed didn't end up on this 'popularity wagon'

I re-homed one of my friend's Somalis to someone on here not long ago when she was well aged (sorry can't remember how old she was :blush but was being picked on by her other cats. My friend bred her and she was well socialised as a kitten and had never actually left Susan's house, other than to a cat show or to be mated, According to Charlie who took her, she walked in and settled down straight away - that's the difference! Especially when you bear in mind that the younger they are, the more adaptable they are. 

Shell's right - contact bengal welfare and see if they can help you re-home him or can foster him out until they can re-home him as the RSPCA will either rehome him to the wrong home and he'll bounce again, or they'll put him to sleep as being unpredictable and viscious.

Such a shame! :sad:


----------



## Darkeuridi

I agree, its a proper shame. I had a nosey round the website Shell suggested and it says that they aren't taking bengals in :bash: so i'll have to give the bengal clubs a ring. 

It worries me the fact that he's a bit nasty because I know with the right person he can be an amazing cat but if a rescue centre see's that side of him its quite possible that he would get put down  and that would be truely awful.

My friend's girlfriend works with someone who works for the cats protection which I didn't know until earlier. She said she's going to see what she can do and try and put me in touch with someone that could help. So fingers crossed something good will come out of this as its tearing me up having to even think about doing anything like this. I've had animals all my life, dogs,cats, rodents, birds and never once have I had problems until now so its a bit strange.


----------



## feorag

Someone on here who was doing work experience with CP posted on here about a Bengal that had come into their rescue. She said that CP had rehomed it to a couple with young children who had only done research on the breed the night before!!! :gasp:

That's scary to me!


----------



## Darkeuridi

feorag said:


> Someone on here who was doing work experience with CP posted on here about a Bengal that had come into their rescue. She said that CP had rehomed it to a couple with young children who had only done research on the breed the night before!!! :gasp:
> 
> That's scary to me!


 
Oooh I think I can remember reading that...she wanted to take him home but by the time she could he had already gone. 

I wouldn't want that to happen to Zuko purely because he's proven that he's not your average moggy! Ill stick to contacting specialist clubs then. Is it worth advertising him here on the forum? Obviously stating the problems I've had and that he needs an experienced owner to spend a lot of time with him.


----------



## feorag

It might be worth considering, as there are a lot of bengal fans and owners on here - maybe someone who already has experience with them might be prepared to give him a chance.

I'd be wary of rehoming him to someone who has "always wanted a bengal", but hasn't any experience, or indeed a lot of cat experience, as he could end up in the same situation.

Did you ever mention whether he's neutered or not?


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> That is such a shame, but I do believe that bengals more than any other 'normal' cat breed need to be selectively bred and well socialised before they leave their breeders and sadly, because they are such a popular breed that sell easily for often inflated prices, less responsible people just breed to sell and make money! That's one of the reasons why I've always been glad that my breed didn't end up on this 'popularity wagon'
> 
> I re-homed one of my friend's Somalis to someone on here not long ago when she was well aged (sorry can't remember how old she was :blush but was being picked on by her other cats. My friend bred her and she was well socialised as a kitten and had never actually left Susan's house, other than to a cat show or to be mated, According to Charlie who took her, she walked in and settled down straight away - that's the difference! Especially when you bear in mind that the younger they are, the more adaptable they are.
> 
> Shell's right - contact bengal welfare and see if they can help you re-home him or can foster him out until they can re-home him as the RSPCA will either rehome him to the wrong home and he'll bounce again, or they'll put him to sleep as being unpredictable and viscious.
> 
> Such a shame! :sad:


Tabitha is 10 years old :2thumb:

Not only had she never left Susan she was also hand reared by Susan so must of been very attached to her. She never showed any of those signs that the bengal is, she was let out of her carrier put on my lap had a quick cuddle, then went to explore the house straight away :lol2:
Hope you manage to sort out the bengal soon, you must be gutted


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It might be worth considering, as there are a lot of bengal fans and owners on here - maybe someone who already has experience with them might be prepared to give him a chance.
> 
> I'd be wary of rehoming him to someone who has "always wanted a bengal", but hasn't any experience, or indeed a lot of cat experience, as he could end up in the same situation.
> 
> Did you ever mention whether he's neutered or not?


I totally agree with Eileen,so many people want this breed but really dont know the difference between the tempermants of these and other cats. Be very careful who you let take him


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It might be worth considering, as there are a lot of bengal fans and owners on here - maybe someone who already has experience with them might be prepared to give him a chance.
> 
> I'd be wary of rehoming him to someone who has "always wanted a bengal", but hasn't any experience, or indeed a lot of cat experience, as he could end up in the same situation.
> 
> *Did you ever mention whether he's neutered or not?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is- look here #*5*


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Tabitha is 10 years old :2thumb:


Thanks Charlie, I knew she was 'getting on a bit', but for the life of me couldn't remember her age.

However, that's a classic case of a well socialised kitten, I've rehomed a couple of mine who were nearly that age too and they settled straight into their new homes and never hid at all! 


Shell195 said:


> I think he is- look here #*5*


Thanks Shell - I couldn't remember! :blush: I so hate this growing old! :bash:


----------



## sundia

Hello how is everyone today?

Im laying in bed as feeling a little weak... just had some more blood tests and i often feel quite weak afterwards as my body dont like blood being taken out my blood...

so im going to relax and i have some chilli con carni cooking


----------



## ditta

just wanted to see if im a premium member :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

well i havent been on here for ages, still plodding along and surviving just about..

All cats are 100% fine!
Zingi and Simba are doing well on the tablets!
Ginger is ok, matting is doing well...
Tom is LOVING my boyfriend.. lol

I thought i woudl add a little short (19second) film... of tom... 

He is LOVING the sun, along with my boyfriend.


----------



## Shell195

Cute video Gina
Sundia hope you feel better soon
Ditta you certainly are a Premium member I need to sort mine:lol2:

Daniel had another funny turn before, Im so sick of it and now dread answering the phone even though I know its not his fault


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Cute video Gina


thankyou


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Daniel had another funny turn before, Im so sick of it and now dread answering the phone even though I know its not his fault


I so know how you feel Shell. It must be really stressful for you at the minute!

Is anyone else worried about Selina?? She hasn't posted on the forum since the beginning of the month, which is so unlike her and I can't remember when Ewan was due to go and have the examination.

I'm worried that maybe they gave her some bad news and she's had a bit of a setback?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I so know how you feel Shell. It must be really stressful for you at the minute!
> 
> Is anyone else worried about Selina?? She hasn't posted on the forum since the beginning of the month, which is so unlike her and I can't remember when Ewan was due to go and have the examination.
> 
> I'm worried that maybe they gave her some bad news and she's had a bit of a setback?


 
:gasp: Now you have mentioned it I am worried about her, I hope shes ok and hasnt had bad news


----------



## freekygeeky

btw this was the reply i got ...
Re the whiskers advert with the male, female cat

*Dear Georgina, 

 **Thank you for contacting us regarding the Whiskas Simply advert. *

*We appreciate that the majority of tortoiseshell cats are female just as the majority of ginger cats are normally male, however there are exceptions to this rule and we have in this instance used a little creative licence. 

Thank you for taking the time to contact us regarding this matter. We are very sorry if this advert has upset or offended you in anyway, this is not our intention. 
* 
*We value all consumer feedback, please be assured that we will pass your comments onto our marketing department. 

If you need any further information or advice please contact our Consumer Careline on the telephone number below and one of our Consumer Care Advisors will be more than happy to help you. 

Kind regards. 
*


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> btw this was the reply i got ...
> Re the whiskers advert with the male, female cat
> 
> *Dear Georgina, *
> 
> *Thank you for contacting us regarding the Whiskas Simply advert.*
> 
> *We appreciate that the majority of tortoiseshell cats are female just as the majority of ginger cats are normally male, however there are exceptions to this rule and we have in this instance used a little creative licence. *
> 
> *Thank you for taking the time to contact us regarding this matter. We are very sorry if this advert has upset or offended you in anyway, this is not our intention. *
> 
> *We value all consumer feedback, please be assured that we will pass your comments onto our marketing department. *
> 
> *If you need any further information or advice please contact our Consumer Careline on the telephone number below and one of our Consumer Care Advisors will be more than happy to help you. *
> 
> *Kind regards. *


:lol2: Ive never seen a male tortie in 30 years, silly people


----------



## feorag

Well I pm'd her last week to see if she was OK and she hasn't responded, but if she hasn't been on RFUK since the beginning of the month, then she won't have got it! She averages 11 posts a day normally, yet hasn't been on since 4th April and she didn't mention a holiday. 

I've now tried e-mailing her.

She said she got a load of anti-d's from the doctor and I'm wondering if maybe they aren't helping her yet and she's a bit down.

I don't think she'd been given an appointment about Ewan, I just seem to remember her saying that she had to see a paediatrician about his fontanelles not closing, but not a date.

Of course her computer could be busted and she just can't get on line, but I'm just worrying a bit.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I pm'd her last week to see if she was OK and she hasn't responded, but if she hasn't been on RFUK since the beginning of the month, then she won't have got it! She averages 11 posts a day normally, yet hasn't been on since 4th April and she didn't mention a holiday.
> 
> I've now tried e-mailing her.
> 
> She said she got a load of anti-d's from the doctor and I'm wondering if maybe they aren't helping her yet and she's a bit down.
> 
> I don't think she'd been given an appointment about Ewan, I just seem to remember her saying that she had to see a paediatrician about his fontanelles not closing, but not a date.
> 
> Of course her computer could be busted and she just can't get on line, but I'm just worrying a bit.


 
Ive just emailed her too


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ive never seen a male tortie in 30 years, silly people


hehe silly


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry i have been pretty non-existant this weekend........ Been SOOOO busy!!!! JUST got home from a jaunt to Surrey to pick up some rescue mice from Furry Friends... MEH. Tired.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

look at my new dresses!
 








and thrown this one in cos i llike it lol
 http://www.facebook.com/ajax/share_dialog.php?s=2&appid=2305272732&p[]=836100076&p[]=12006198
http://upload.facebook.com/photos_r...a4&return=photo.php?pid=12006198&id=836100076

http://upload.facebook.com/photos_r...a4&return=photo.php?pid=12006198&id=836100076 





http://www.facebook.com/ae.php?i=AA...ozipz80Yo3hIMFeoJbL8Vby1FuOJ0.&f=4&en=clk&r=1


----------



## Esarosa

Wicked outfits Cat.

Shell & Eileen...Selinas partner Mark75 was on the forum a couple of days ago..he posted a thread in 18+ so maybe worth contacting him. He hasn't posted in it since, but he was definitely on the forum.


----------



## feorag

thanks Katie! If it wasn't that she was having such problems with her depression and worrying about Ewan, I wouldn't be worried, she could just be taking a rest from the forum, but I was worried that something might be wrong.

Oops :blush: Sorry! Forgot to mention the skinny cow in the lovely dresses! :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Hiya!

Sundia, congrats on your pregnancy! Noticed your ticker yesterday!

Hope everyone's ok, just a quick post before I go check out what else I've missed!

Jen, haven't had a chance to look at the AS site yet but I'll let you know as soon as I do!


----------



## feorag

Ooh I totally missed that!!! Congratulations Naomi!! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

selina is up north visiting family and will be back today.........i asked mark on facebook.....he said everything is fine:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

thanks for that Ditta. I was just a bit worried what with Ewan and her situation.


----------



## Amalthea

Look at you, Cat!! *whit woo* 

Am better today... God did I need some sleep!!!!


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Sundia hope you feel better soon


Thanks Shell

First bloods showed an antibody in my blood so i had the bloods redone to send off to another hospital to identify which antibody it is.... 

i feel a little blue coz baby will prob need some form of treatment onces its born


----------



## Shell195

Evenng all Ive been to the sanctuary today. One of the old guinea pigs died and we have a sick hen  Also tomorrow the vet is going there to vaccinate rabbits and cats and I think Elsa our 21 year old cat is being put to sleep as she is now deaf and blind and her health is failing 
Not a good day


Cat look at skinny you in your posh dresses:no1:
Naomi Im sure baby will be fine. My sister has Rhesus blood(cant remember if its + or -) so had to have special treatment along with her 3 babies but they were all fine so try not to worry to much.

Im glad Selina is fine and just away, I can stop worrying now


----------



## ditta

sorry about elsa shell. did we meet her?
how are colin 2 and clark are they still having a lovers tiff?


----------



## Amalthea

One of the chickens from behind our house has decided to lay a bunch of eggs in our yard! So, we've blocked it off, to keep the mutt out of it (but she can still come and go)... We shall see if they hatch or not. Seen her on them, but she's not staying continuously, so not sure. And since we don't know WHEN she laid them, we can't just take the eggs and have a nice omelette *lol* Will give it a bit and see what happens......


----------



## millie_moo

not sure how but this is the first time ive seen this thread!my frinds just asked if i want one of her kittens lol i already have these 3
Izzy








Daisy








Fish









yes Daisy is as menacing as she looks! not as much as Izzy tho. Fish is a bit of a goody goody which is nice cause when the other 2 play up you can think 'at least they not all like that' lol


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> sorry about elsa shell. did we meet her?
> how are colin 2 and clark are they still having a lovers tiff?


 
I think you did see her, shes a tiny black ancient old cat that sleeps in the treatment room

We split Colin 2 and clark as clark was bullying colin 2. Colin 2 has spent a few weeks in a large cage as somewhere along the line the birds wing has been clipped. Today we caught Clark and put her in a cage and put Colin 2 in the aviary and in a weeks time we will let Clark go in the aviary again to see if this will help them accept each other.
That sounds very confusing:lol2:


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Naomi Im sure baby will be fine. My sister has Rhesus blood(cant remember if its + or -) so had to have special treatment along with her 3 babies but they were all fine so try not to worry to much.


Doctors dont think its anything to do with the Rhesus Neg (even though im O rhesus Neg 

but think is its unusural for antibodies to appear in first pregnancy with the rhesus neg so its a bit more complicated with me coz the antibodies are already there 

Midwife/Doctor said baby might need blood transfusion or photo therophy or something else all depends on with antibody it is


----------



## ami_j

evening guys ^^

been taking more piccies 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/501756-more-my-b-rats.html


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We split Colin 2 and clark as clark was bullying colin 2. Colin 2 has spent a few weeks in a large cage as somewhere along the line the birds wing has been clipped. Today we caught Clark and put her in a cage and put Colin 2 in the aviary and in a weeks time we will let Clark go in the aviary again to see if this will help them accept each other.
> That sounds very confusing:lol2:


Yup, that sounds totally confusing :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:

So sorry to hear that Naomi, it must be worrying to you. I hope they can sort you out.

Well, it appears that it is now official. I am a sad person!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yup, that sounds totally confusing :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> So sorry to hear that Naomi, it must be worrying to you. I hope they can sort you out.
> 
> Well, it appears that it is now official. I am a sad person!!
> 
> image


ah but your well on your way to becoming a posting deity....which cant be bad as its some kind of deity at least :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen you should be proud of yourself:whistling2:
Evening Jaime


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Eileen you should be proud of yourself:whistling2:
> Evening Jaime


hey Shell  i took more pics of the rats ^^ theres a link on the page before


----------



## Shell195

Aww Jaime they are gorgeous:flrt: I must get some pics of my 8 boys


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> ah but your well on your way to becoming a posting deity....which cant be bad as its some kind of deity at least :lol2:


Ooh! Well in that case! :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Aww Jaime they are gorgeous:flrt: I must get some pics of my 8 boys


easier said than done isnt it :lol2:delahaye is such a camera hogger XD and a naughty girl too , she loves to climb on the top of the cage then go down the back where i cant reach her and run around on the floor


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ooh! Well in that case! :2thumb: :lol2:


having no life is a small price to pay for the godlike status :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My rat photos are always blurred as they are to busy to sit for photos:lol2:
I am sat here with Inky,Chewie and Oscar on my knee(3 cats) they are very heavy and I have a dead leg:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My rat photos are always blurred as they are to busy to sit for photos:lol2:
> I am sat here with Inky,Chewie and Oscar on my knee(3 cats) they are very heavy and I have a dead leg:bash:


lol i dont know how i got them to sit fairly still, there were a fair few blurry lol
awww i hate that , it hurts but you dont have the heart to move them


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> lol i dont know how i got them to sit fairly still, there were a fair few blurry lol
> awww i hate that , it hurts but you dont have the heart to move them


They are aged 14,15 and 9 so I feel mean moving them, I now have cramp in my leg and Oscar has just hit Inky so he got off:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> They are aged 14,15 and 9 so I feel mean moving them, I now have cramp in my leg and Oscar has just hit Inky so he got off:lol2:


he read your mind :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well, that's me off to bed.

All of today's plans were scuppered as I've spent the whole day sorting show entries. The show closed yesterday, so now the entries come flooding in. I must have got about 30 and I ended up with 14 with errors, so I've spent half the day checking the entries, then phoning people and explaining what they've done wrong and how to put it right, then I've numbered all the ones that are OK, entered them in the computer, photographed them and put them ready to go to the printer.

So basically, apart from being on here, because I'm a no life member, that's literally all I've got done today.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, that's me off to bed.
> 
> All of today's plans were scuppered as I've spent the whole day sorting show entries. The show closed yesterday, so now the entries come flooding in. I must have got about 30 and I ended up with 14 with errors, so I've spent half the day checking the entries, then phoning people and explaining what they've done wrong and how to put it right, then I've numbered all the ones that are OK, entered them in the computer, photographed them and put them ready to go to the printer.
> 
> So basically, apart from being on here, because I'm a no life member, that's literally all I've got done today.


:lol2: Night Eileen I hope you have a less stressful day tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well, that's me off to bed.
> 
> All of today's plans were scuppered as I've spent the whole day sorting show entries. The show closed yesterday, so now the entries come flooding in. I must have got about 30 and I ended up with 14 with errors, so I've spent half the day checking the entries, then phoning people and explaining what they've done wrong and how to put it right, then I've numbered all the ones that are OK, entered them in the computer, photographed them and put them ready to go to the printer.
> 
> So basically, apart from being on here, because I'm a no life member, that's literally all I've got done today.


sounds like a busy day 
night


----------



## feorag

Morning all - it was indeed a busy day with very little accomplished compared to what I'd planning in my mind that morning - nothing new there then!! In fact, that seems to be the way of my life at the minute - great plans and ideas that never get carried out! :roll:

This morning I'm off for physiotherapy at 10:00, then I might take Skye to the beach cos the hospital isn't far from there.

Then it'll be back to check today's entries that arrive and try and do some of the jobs I planned to do yesterday.


----------



## selina20

Morning everyone. I have been up north in Leicester for a week seeing my family. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Morning everyone. I have been up north in Leicester for a week seeing my family. Hope everyone is ok.


 
Hello Selina:flrt:We were getting worried about you:blush:

Hope things are well at home:2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Hello Selina:flrt:We were getting worried about you:blush:
> 
> Hope things are well at home:2thumb:


I know i was missed Ditta sent Mark a message lol.

They went ok hehe. Saw my pony who is due her foal in may and she gave me kisses :no1:


----------



## Darkeuridi

Morning eveyone  

Just a little update on the Zuko situation, i've recieved a message of a very nice man who is interested in him. They already have a female bengal cat and wanted a friend for her. He works but his wife is at home all day with their two kids. From what he has described it sounds like this could be Zukos perfect home  I'm really hoping it all works out :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Darkeuridi said:


> Morning eveyone
> 
> Just a little update on the Zuko situation, i've recieved a message of a very nice man who is interested in him. They already have a female bengal cat and wanted a friend for her. He works but his wife is at home all day with their two kids. From what he has described it sounds like this could be Zukos perfect home  I'm really hoping it all works out :2thumb:


 
Fingers crossed it works out.


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> I know i was missed Ditta sent Mark a message lol.
> 
> They went ok hehe. Saw my pony who is due her foal in may and she gave me kisses :no1:


Glad you are OK - I think I sparked off a panic alert!! :lol2:



Darkeuridi said:


> Just a little update on the Zuko situation, i've recieved a message of a very nice man who is interested in him. They already have a female bengal cat and wanted a friend for her. He works but his wife is at home all day with their two kids. From what he has described it sounds like this could be Zukos perfect home  I'm really hoping it all works out :2thumb:


That sounds encouraging - I hope it works out for you and Zuko!

Well I've just had a phone call from the lady who bought Charlie's (the 3-legged cat who died last year) brother (who she also called charlie!) to ask if I was still breeding Siamese!

I said I wasn't and I take it that she'd lost him and she told me it was horrible. She had people laying laminate flooring and she said when workmen came to the house both Charlie and her Maine **** female used to do off and hide for a while. When the workmen left he was missing and still missing the following morning. Later that day she took washing out of the washing machine and found him inside there! :gasp: (I felt sick when she said that and I'm sure she felt sick when she found him).

She did go on to say that she thought he was already dead when she ran the washing, because it was the day after the laminate flooring men had been and he was such a vocal, interactive cat that she thought he would not have stayed in the washing machine while she was outside of it sorting through washing. To be honest I'm not sure about that, because he could have been asleep and I couldn't work out how she could put washing in the machine and not see him in it, but I couldn't bring myself to say that to her.

She said that of all the cats and siamese she had owned in her lifetime, which was a lot because she always had 3 cats at one time, Charlie was the best and the most affectionate and ineractive cat she'd ever had. So that litter of 2 kittens definitely were very special boys!!

She's been ringing around trying to locate another Siamese kitten without success and found Charlie's pedigree with my number on so rang me. Now I'm going to see if I can find her a kitten.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, God!! How horrible!!!


----------



## Shell195

Now I feel sick too


----------



## Darkeuridi

feorag said:


> Glad you are OK - I think I sparked off a panic alert!! :lol2:
> 
> That sounds encouraging - I hope it works out for you and Zuko!
> 
> Well I've just had a phone call from the lady who bought Charlie's (the 3-legged cat who died last year) brother (who she also called charlie!) to ask if I was still breeding Siamese!
> 
> I said I wasn't and I take it that she'd lost him and she told me it was horrible. She had people laying laminate flooring and she said when workmen came to the house both Charlie and her Maine **** female used to do off and hide for a while. When the workmen left he was missing and still missing the following morning. Later that day she took washing out of the washing machine and found him inside there! :gasp: (I felt sick when she said that and I'm sure she felt sick when she found him).
> 
> She did go on to say that she thought he was already dead when she ran the washing, because it was the day after the laminate flooring men had been and he was such a vocal, interactive cat that she thought he would not have stayed in the washing machine while she was outside of it sorting through washing. To be honest I'm not sure about that, because he could have been asleep and I couldn't work out how she could put washing in the machine and not see him in it, but I couldn't bring myself to say that to her.
> 
> She said that of all the cats and siamese she had owned in her lifetime, which was a lot because she always had 3 cats at one time, Charlie was the best and the most affectionate and ineractive cat she'd ever had. So that litter of 2 kittens definitely were very special boys!!
> 
> She's been ringing around trying to locate another Siamese kitten without success and found Charlie's pedigree with my number on so rang me. Now I'm going to see if I can find her a kitten.


Yeah i'm hoping something good definately comes of it  They should be coming to visit this weekend all being well. 


As for the other part of your post...thats horrible! I honestly dont understand how anyone can 'accidentally' put a cat through the wash...thats awful


----------



## freekygeeky

thats horrible 

i have to admit i foudn simba in there the other day, he has NEVER done it before.


----------



## Shell195

The world is full of idiots:bash: Yesterday the sanctuary had a call off someones relatives, The pedigree cat(dont know what breed) had a litter of 4 crossbreed kittens aged 11 days and the mother had rejected them. We told them to take mum and kittens to the vets and have them checked over as something was wrong with the mum. We get a call today they took the mum only to the vets and she has mastitis so the vets told them to handrear the kittens(if they had taken the kittens the vets would have kept them in). The owner is a school teacher and has had them on no heat and has gone off to school and left them alone(he got up once in the night):devil: The brother in law is the one who keeps ringing and he was off to take them to his even though he has no clue what to do. I have offered to handrear them but they must be signed over to the sanctuary, the answer is no as they have homes for them. Who would actually want a dead kitten:bash::bash::bash:
Im furious, poor mum and poor kittens


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> The world is full of idiots:bash: Yesterday the sanctuary had a call off someones relatives, The pedigree cat(dont know what breed) had a litter of 4 crossbreed kittens aged 11 days and the mother had rejected them. We told them to take mum and kittens to the vets and have them checked over as something was wrong with the mum. We get a call today they took the mum only to the vets and she has mastitis so the vets told them to handrear the kittens(if they had taken the kittens the vets would have kept them in). The owner is a school teacher and has had them on no heat and has gone off to school and left them alone(he got up once in the night):devil: The brother in law is the one who keeps ringing and he was off to take them to his even though he has no clue what to do. I have offered to handrear them but they must be signed over to the sanctuary, the answer is no as they have homes for them. Who would actually want a dead kitten:bash::bash::bash:
> Im furious, poor mum and poor kittens


bloody hell 
poor things!


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no!! That's horrible, Shell. People are stupid! Those poor babies...


----------



## freekygeeky

Coudl you call the RSPCA (i know not everyone likes them) BUT that is actually illegal.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Coudl you call the RSPCA (i know not everyone likes them) BUT that is actually illegal.


If they dont surrender the kittens or give them proper care my friend is ringing the Inspector but although we know the area they wont give us an address


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> If they dont surrender the kittens or give them proper care my friend is ringing the Inspector but although we know the area they wont give us an address


oh


----------



## selina20

Poor kittens. Would the person of done the same if it was a human baby :bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

Evening:2thumb: Its very quiet on here tonight:gasp:cant you tell Eileen and Ian arent here:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Cheeky thing! :bash:

Another day has gone by and I haven't done what I intended! :roll: Skye and I had a lovely walk along a deserted beach and I even got him into the sea, until a wave got too high and panicked him so he wouldn't go back in again! :lol2:

Then I spotted a dog in the distance and got him on his extended lead, but while stopping to blow my snotty nose (the wind was incredible!) 2 spaniels jumped of the promenade onto the sand and he spotted them and was off, pulling the lead out of my hand! He flew at them and in his usual manner didn't stop in time and bowled one over :bash: which then panicked the dog who was growling, barking and snarling at him while he ran around following it and me with egg on my face got near enough for him to hear me and he came straight over. So I apologised, fortunately the owner was very understanding and then went on my way.

Got home and started checking my messages when the woman who had Charlie II phoned and was on the phone for well over an hour talking about cats and dogs. So then I started my show entries when I got a phone from a guy who breeds Siamese/orientals and rings me late _every_ year to ask if I'll take a late entry and he was on the phone for an hour talking about cats and dogs, then no sooner had I put the phone down on him than someone else rang about a late entry and had a discussion about the household pet section and the new rule about showing pedigree pet cats in that section and how confusing it all was (she runs a show in this area too!), so the day was nearly gone and me on the phone for most of it! :roll:

So the ironing still hasn't been done, the tidying up still hasn't been done, thank goodness I got the ratty chappies cleaned out though! So one job did get done - I supposed that's an achievement!!! :lol2:

The other good thing is that the guy has a couple of kittens, a really naughty red tabby point boy and his seal tortie tabby sister, so I've put the lady onto him for one.


----------



## Shell195

Sounds like you have had busy day again even though it wasnt doing the things you set out to do.
Silly Skye, he will eventually come right though:flrt:

ETA The kittens sound wonderful


----------



## sundia

aaaahahahahahahaha i just clicked on this thread to update myself but accidently went to the first page and read the very first post.... im sitting here thinking to myself "Eileen has lost the plot... its a bit later to be explaining what the thread is about now" 

then i realised that i was infact the one loosing the plot haha


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like you have had busy day again even though it wasnt doing the things you set out to do.


I don't feel like I stopped!!! Even tonight the phone hasn't stopped with people ringing in reply to my phone message about errors and others ringing about late entries and Elise crying on the phone cos my A/H of an ex-husband has upset her *again!!! *Seriously I don't know why she bothers with him! :bash:

So I never even got a chance to watch a bit of telly!!!



Shell195 said:


> Silly Skye, he will eventually come right though:flrt:


I'm sure he will in about 5 years time! :roll:

I let him out the car outside the Petroleum shop up on the trading estate near us on Monday, cos there are huge wide grass verges on either side of the road and while I was putting my coat on he clocked a little toddler and his mother and he was off!!! Flew up to the little lad who nearly sh*t himself when he saw him coming (while I was nearly sh*tting myself about what would happen if he didn't stop in time and hit the wee lad), and started running to his mother, causing me to sh*t myself even more in case the boy running over-excited him even more and made him nip the boy. Thank God he didn't! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> ETA The kittens sound wonderful


Do you know what it is Shell, when he was telling me about this little lad, I had an uncontrollable urge to say "I'll have him!", but I was so strong!!!

One day, when all the p*ss-artists in this house are gone, I'm gonna have myself another Havana and that's what keeps me going! But I was soooooo tempted!


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> aaaahahahahahahaha i just clicked on this thread to update myself but accidently went to the first page and read the very first post.... im sitting here thinking to myself "Eileen has lost the plot... its a bit later to be explaining what the thread is about now"
> 
> then i realised that i was infact the one loosing the plot haha


:lol2: We cross posted and I've just found this now!

I wouldn't have been surprised if I had lost the plot, however!!

I lose it every day! :lol2:


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> :lol2: We cross posted and I've just found this now!
> 
> I wouldn't have been surprised if I had lost the plot, however!!
> 
> I lose it every day! :lol2:


lol!

ohh i think its bed time for me ... but im just not tired


----------



## Amalthea

Just thought I'd pop in and let ya know I've not fallen off the face of the planet *lol* Stupidly busy the past couple weeks!!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

sundia said:


> ohh i think its bed time for me ... but im just not tired


Good God, you're lucky! I remember when I was pregnant with my first child I felt absolutely totally cream crackered for the first 6 months! Was sick morning, noon, night and through the night - my hair died and was so dry it was like straw and I truly just felt absolutely dreadful for the first 6 months.

Felt absolutely wonderful for the next 3 though! :lol2:

Well I'm of childminding today. Speak to y'all later!€


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone this morning???


----------



## feorag

I'm fine. Daniel has just gone upstairs for his morning nap and I'm on here playing about and looking at ebay etc etc

Selina, can you remind me what date the Tarantula show is and what I should do about the jewellery??


----------



## Amalthea

Not too bad... How about yourself?  Getting ready for work and errand running


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> I'm fine. Daniel has just gone upstairs for his morning nap and I'm on here playing about and looking at ebay etc etc
> 
> Selina, can you remind me what date the Tarantula show is and what I should do about the jewellery??


Am going to email the guy later on today i have to nip out in a bit for a play date for ewan lol.



Amalthea said:


> Not too bad... How about yourself?  Getting ready for work and errand running


Im getting there. A lot less stressed than i was a week ago lol.


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Am going to email the guy later on today i have to nip out in a bit for a play date for ewan lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting there. A lot less stressed than i was a week ago lol.


That would be great thanks! You've got my e-mail address so you can give that to him if you want us to communicate direct???

Glad you're feeling a bit better. Have you got a new counsellor yet, or a date for Ewan to see the paediatrician. I think with these 'hanging over you' it won't be helping.

Jen, how many days are you working in the shop, now that you are "staff"? :lol:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> That would be great thanks! You've got my e-mail address so you can give that to him if you want us to communicate direct???
> 
> Glad you're feeling a bit better. Have you got a new counsellor yet, or a date for Ewan to see the paediatrician. I think with these 'hanging over you' it won't be helping.


Nope and they want to wait another 5 weeks to see if his head has grown. It hasnt in 8 weeks and still they want to wait :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm only contracted for two shifts, but I've been getting more.... But I have been busy with everything lately, it seems *lol*


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Nope and they want to wait another 5 weeks to see if his head has grown. It hasnt in 8 weeks and still they want to wait :devil:


And in the meantime that adds to your worry and won't help with your depression! :bash:



Amalthea said:


> I'm only contracted for two shifts, but I've been getting more.... But I have been busy with everything lately, it seems *lol*


I see - great though that you're getting more than the 2 shifts! You'll be rich in no time - *NOT*!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Selina hospitals seem very good at making you wait even though you are worried:bash:
I think Jen should change her user name to *Hi-Bye Jen :whistling2:*

Im very bored today*:bash:* I cant even take the dogs out yet as there is nobody in to sit with the ones that are waiting for their turn.
Maybe I will paint some more woodwork
Karla(GSD) has thrown up twice this morning, I hope she hasnt got a bug that the rest will catch. It was made worse as she has been eating sh1t


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Good God, you're lucky! I remember when I was pregnant with my first child I felt absolutely totally cream crackered for the first 6 months! Was sick morning, noon, night and through the night - my hair died and was so dry it was like straw and I truly just felt absolutely dreadful for the first 6 months.
> 
> Felt absolutely wonderful for the next 3 though! :lol2:
> 
> Well I'm of childminding today. Speak to y'all later!€


I was nackard for the first trimester but im into my second trimester now and am starting to perk up a bit... not so tired all the time but from 9 weeks my nausea has got worse but i hvnt been sick much .. 

my bump is already appearing.... when we first found out i measured around where the bump goes and it was 72 cm and now im gone right up to 80 odd cm! :no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think Jen should change her user name to *Hi-Bye Jen :whistling2:*


:roll2: PMSL. Come along Hi-Bye Jen and join Allfalldown Eileen! 


Shell195 said:


> Karla(GSD) has thrown up twice this morning, I hope she hasnt got a bug that the rest will catch. It was made worse as she has been eating sh1t


German Shepherds - don't you just love 'em! :bash:



sundia said:


> my bump is already appearing.... when we first found out i measured around where the bump goes and it was 72 cm and now im gone right up to 80 odd cm! :no1:


Ooh, maybe it's gonna be a big baby! :gasp: 

*only joking*

I hardly had a bump at all with Iain, (my first) My friend's mother told me the week before he was born that I only looked about 7 months! But I had a helluva big *rse! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL. Come along Hi-Bye Jen and join Allfalldown Eileen!
> German Shepherds - don't you just love 'em! :bash:
> 
> Ooh, maybe it's gonna be a big baby! :gasp:
> 
> *only joking*
> 
> *I* *hardly had a bump at all with Iain, (my first) My friend's mother told me the week before he was born that I only looked about 7 months! But I had a helluva big *rse!* :lol2:


Charming:lol2: Every pregnancy I had I reached the 14 stone mark which meant at 5ft 3 1/2 inches I couldnt keep my balance and always fell over my own feet. My ex husbands mate told me I looked like a weeble:bash:


----------



## feorag

That sounds like a sight worth seeing! :lol2:

Certainly with Iain I carried him all around. I had no stretch marks at all on my belly but I had quite a few on the tops of my thighs! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That sounds like a sight worth seeing! :lol2:
> 
> Certainly with Iain I carried him all around. I had no stretch marks at all on my belly but I had quite a few on the tops of my thighs! :gasp:


I HATED being pregnant but loved giving birth:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

The cat chat thread has had 22,556 posts since it started:gasp:
The funny thing is though look who the top 2 posters are

Who Posted? Total Posts: 22,556
User Name and posts
Shell195 4,871 feorag 3,596 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL - So you've posted more than 1,000 time more than me!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL - So you've posted more than 1,000 time more than me!


It appears so:whistling2: which makes me officially a no life member:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

At least you don't get that announcement seeing as you're a premium member! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm really pleased with Skye today. After I dropped Daniel at school I went home to check the post for more show entries. On the way I stopped at some scrubland/woods and let him out for a short walk - about 15 minutes to blow off some steam and 'do the business'. Then I went home and sorted my entries.

Then I figured we'd do some intensive, de-sensitising work in a busy area and went into the local town where Roz lives (it's only a small market town with 1 main street running through it and a few 'arcades' and I walked him round and round the town for three quarters of an hour until it was time to collect the children. I had him on the extender lead and put him in heel position, then off we went. I occasionally checked him with a 'heel' or a 'back' both of which he understands means he's too far ahead But most of the time he got too far ahead I just stopped and waited for him to realise that I wasn't right behind him (didn't take long, bless) and he came rushing back to the exact right place (even though he will *not* walk in that correct place - he is obsessed with being half a body ahead of me, but I can live with that!)

By the time we'd walked the length of one side and halfway back again, he was walking really well. He was interested in people walking past, but didn't make any move to grab them , which was a relief :roll: So all in all a great exercise. It's such a pity that my own town centre, which is always *very* busy is all in a mall where dogs aren't allowed :sad:, so I have to drive somewhere to find a town I can walk him around.

Then we went back to the car which I'd parked by the river so he could have a bit fun running around on the green and a dip in the river.

And Selina, not one person came up and stroked him or picked him up! :lol2: Can't think why??? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> At least you don't get that announcement seeing as you're a premium member! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm really pleased with Skye today. After I dropped Daniel at school I went home to check the post for more show entries. On the way I stopped at some scrubland/woods and let him out for a short walk - about 15 minutes to blow off some steam and 'do the business'. Then I went home and sorted my entries.
> 
> Then I figured we'd do some intensive, de-sensitising work in a busy area and went into the local town where Roz lives (it's only a small market town with 1 main street running through it and a few 'arcades' and I walked him round and round the town for three quarters of an hour until it was time to collect the children. I had him on the extender lead and put him in heel position, then off we went. I occasionally checked him with a 'heel' or a 'back' both of which he understands means he's too far ahead But most of the time he got too far ahead I just stopped and waited for him to realise that I wasn't right behind him (didn't take long, bless) and he came rushing back to the exact right place (even though he will *not* walk in that correct place - he is obsessed with being half a body ahead of me, but I can live with that!)
> 
> By the time we'd walked the length of one side and halfway back again, he was walking really well. He was interested in people walking past, but didn't make any move to grab them , which was a relief :roll: So all in all a great exercise. It's such a pity that my own town centre, which is always *very* busy is all in a mall where dogs aren't allowed :sad:, so I have to drive somewhere to find a town I can walk him around.
> 
> Then we went back to the car which I'd parked by the river so he could have a bit fun running around on the green and a dip in the river.
> 
> And Selina, not one person came up and stroked him or picked him up! :lol2: *Can't think why???* :whistling2:


Well done Skye, the last bit made me giggle:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Well done Skye, the last bit made me giggle:lol2:


:lol2: A lot of people gave admiring glances, but no-one interfered - I suppose that's because he's not a puppy any longer??? :whistling2:

Couldn't be anything else could it?? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: A lot of people gave admiring glances, but no-one interfered - I suppose that's because he's not a puppy any longer??? :whistling2:
> 
> Couldn't be anything else could it?? :lol2:


MAYBE they find you scary Eileen:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I see - great though that you're getting more than the 2 shifts! You'll be rich in no time - *NOT*!! :lol2:


 
Yeah... Rich! :lol2: And then the bastard government will take it all away again!!! :censor:


It's just a really busy week, Shell. I promise to make more of an effort :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone

Just thought iwould give everyone an update on the bengal kitten situation. I have decided that for the time being I will not be getting one as it would not be fair on my two little men Dante and Figaro espe cially as they are now getting on fine and Figaro is actually getting braver when we are outside enjoying the sunshine He loves to roll in the dirt and dust outside my flat and play with the bees and the two dogs and he is actually getting braver with my mates children outside only running off when a stranger comes past(we have a lovely big green area outside our flat where my neighbours and I love to sit outside and chat whilst watching the children and animals play) Now my only problen is stopping Dante from bringing us live shrews and voles that he is catching from the field that is opposite us. He has brought us three so far and we have had to take them back and release them where he cant get to them. Any ideas as to how to stop him other than grounding him completely, which would make him one very unhappy and viscious cat again as he hates being shut in during the day when we are all outside.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

can you guys help me
i had a cat 4 yrs ago, he started blockin unable to wee, he had a catheter put in a couple of times, was put on cystease and eventually he stopped blockin and was fine. then me and ex split, after 3 months of ein with her they went to my mums until they were rehomed in pairs. Dodge, the cat in question along with his brother went to someone in wales who, after about a month of havin them decided to get a dog and gave some bull shit excuse about why she couldnt have them anymore. so they went to my mums. this was about 16 months ago. Dodge was fine for amonths then began to block again. after his first catheterisation and unblocking he was fine on tablets for about 6 months, then he started again and has blocked around 6 or 7 times in the last 6 months. mums spent well over a grand on this cat now and the vet has said if he blocks up again theres nothin else they can do and he will probably have to be pts  he was last unblocked less than a month ago, he is now blockin up again and cryin cos he cant wee...... there must be some eason why this is happenin but we cant figure out what it is...... any advice? anymore preventative measures? we are open to anything!!! we have tried the relaxin plug ins, hes just been on a course of cycstease, anti biotics and some anti depressants but without any real success


----------



## feorag

Cat, do you know what is blocking him? By that I mean is it crystals or is it 'silt'. I ask because my friend's stud cat kept blocking and having to be catheterised until eventually her vet said they wouldn't be able to catheterise him any more because of the scar tissue due to the amount of times it had been done. His problem was silt - not the usual crystals, apparently.

She was referred to a homeopathic vet (can't remember his name, but he is well known - think it was Chris Day but not absolutely certain) and he prescribed homeopathic medicine and eventually they got him right and the problem never ever occurred again, although she was told never to neuter him otherwise it would come back again.

Have you thought about looking into homeopathy because it seems that regular medicine isn't stopping it.


Shell195 said:


> MAYBE they find you scary Eileen:whistling2::lol2:


:lol2: Never thought of that!



sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> Just thought iwould give everyone an update on the bengal kitten situation. I have decided that for the time being I will not be getting one as it would not be fair on my two little men Dante and Figaro espe cially as they are now getting on fine and Figaro is actually getting braver when we are outside enjoying the sunshine He loves to roll in the dirt and dust outside my flat and play with the bees and the two dogs and he is actually getting braver with my mates children outside only running off when a stranger comes past(we have a lovely big green area outside our flat where my neighbours and I love to sit outside and chat whilst watching the children and animals play) Now my only problen is stopping Dante from bringing us live shrews and voles that he is catching from the field that is opposite us. He has brought us three so far and we have had to take them back and release them where he cant get to them. Any ideas as to how to stop him other than grounding him completely, which would make him one very unhappy and viscious cat again as he hates being shut in during the day when we are all outside.


That makes sense if your boys have had difficulties and have now sorted them out and are happy with each other again - why upset the applecart??

As far as the catching of critters is concerned, I'm sorry I can't think of anything you can do to stop him - the more successful he is, the more he will go out and catch them, sadly.


----------



## Shell195

Cat, I wish there was a magic cure for cystitis. What food is he fed? Wet food makes it less likely to happen if they are fed dried or he could go on a special diet. Fat lazy cats also get it more. Have they checked for bladder stones as Heidi one of the sanctuary cats was constantly blocking and when she was x rayed they found 2 huge bladder stones which were surgically removed 2 years ago and she hasnt had it since
It is very worrying when male cats get it as they can block solid which is very dangerous. It may be worth looking at Eileens suggestion


----------



## feorag

The funny thing is though, Shell, in 25 years of owning cats, until Purrdy's little cystitis attack recently I've only had one cat have this and that was Pasht, my Aby when he was about 3 or 4 year old and at that time I was feeding tinned food, because complete cat diets hadn't quite arrived.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> The funny thing is though, Shell, in 25 years of owning cats, until Purrdy's little cystitis attack recently I've only had one cat have this and that was Pasht, my Aby when he was about 3 or 4 year old and at that time I was feeding tinned food, because complete cat diets hadn't quite arrived.


 
I lost a male cat to a blockage many years ago. He ended up having his penis removed and came home to me with a catheter as he was so unhappy at the vets. He continued to go downhill and went back into the vets on a Friday morning, by Friday night he started to convulse due to the toxins and they asked for permission to PTS 
The whole thing lasted 3 weeks and the final bill was nearly £4,000. I never want to repeat that again it gave me nightmares


----------



## feorag

God, that would give me nightmares too! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> God, that would give me nightmares too! :gasp:


 
Charlie was one of Steves cats he brought when he moved in with me(16 years ago). He was a wonderful blue tabby who loved everyone. This was in the days when I let my cats wander. First he got shot and it was touch and go if he would walk again. Then he tried jumping the fence with a gammy hind leg and caught it and broke it so had to have it amputated. He then got kicked by a neighbour which I believe set off his bladder problem:bash:
This is why my cats got confined to the garden


----------



## freekygeeky

cat there was a program on BBC a few years back..
a cat on there kept getting it again and again and again...

in the end they actually took his willy off, and made him female looking it stopped it compleltly.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Charlie was one of Steves cats he brought when he moved in with me(16 years ago). He was a wonderful blue tabby who loved everyone. This was in the days when I let my cats wander. First he got shot and it was touch and go if he would walk again. Then he tried jumping the fence with a gammy hind leg and caught it and broke it so had to have it amputated. He then got kicked by a neighbour which I believe set off his bladder problem:bash:
> This is why my cats got confined to the garden


Yes, it was Pasty Fat Cat who went missing for 10 days and came back skin and bones that finalised my decision to cat proof!


----------



## Amalthea

The cat my brother had a kid, Digit, used to get crystals in his urine which made him scream in pain when he tried to pee... But he was put on a special diet and this helped a LOT.

God, Shell... Poor kitty. Sure went through his nine lives!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im not sure eileen, i will find out. he is on a special urinary diet i know that much. will ask the vet about the homeowhatsamajig you said

gina, he cant have his penis removed cos the blockage is in the wrong place for that to work


----------



## freekygeeky

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im not sure eileen, i will find out. he is on a special urinary diet i know that much. will ask the vet about the homeowhatsamajig you said
> 
> gina, he cant have his penis removed cos the blockage is in the wrong place for that to work



 hmph


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im not sure eileen, i will find out. he is on a special urinary diet i know that much. will ask the vet about the homeowhatsamajig you said


I can find out for her which remedies he was put on, because I can't remember (twas about 20 years ago :lol

I'm a worried woman this morning. Harry is not himself and Harry is so simple, bless him that it is obvious immediately he is off colour. I've a vet appointment for 10:20 - she's pushing me in cos they have a full surgery this morning, but I asked to go and wait cos I don't want to wait til this afternoon's surgery.

He's drinking a lot, which quite frankly is terrifying me :gasp: and sleeping a lot and has lost a lot of weight over the last year anyway, so I'm 90% certain it will be kidneys! Course it could be thyroid, but my family history is kidneys as you all know, so I'm actually quite terrified.

I was OK until I typed that and now that I've actually 'said' it, instead of just thought it, I'm crying! :roll:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> I can find out for her which remedies he was put on, because I can't remember (twas about 20 years ago :lol
> 
> I'm a worried woman this morning. Harry is not himself and Harry is so simple, bless him that it is obvious immediately he is off colour. I've a vet appointment for 10:20 - she's pushing me in cos they have a full surgery this morning, but I asked to go and wait cos I don't want to wait til this afternoon's surgery.
> 
> He's drinking a lot, which quite frankly is terrifying me :gasp: and sleeping a lot and has lost a lot of weight over the last year anyway, so I'm 90% certain it will be kidneys! Course it could be thyroid, but my family history is kidneys as you all know, so I'm actually quite terrified.
> 
> I was OK until I typed that and now that I've actually 'said' it, instead of just thought it, I'm crying! :roll:


Awwwwww poor Harry. Get well soon pretty kitty. Let us know how it goes hun.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I can find out for her which remedies he was put on, because I can't remember (twas about 20 years ago :lol
> 
> I'm a worried woman this morning. Harry is not himself and Harry is so simple, bless him that it is obvious immediately he is off colour. I've a vet appointment for 10:20 - she's pushing me in cos they have a full surgery this morning, but I asked to go and wait cos I don't want to wait til this afternoon's surgery.
> 
> He's drinking a lot, which quite frankly is terrifying me :gasp: and sleeping a lot and has lost a lot of weight over the last year anyway, so I'm 90% certain it will be kidneys! Course it could be thyroid, but my family history is kidneys as you all know, so I'm actually quite terrified.
> 
> I was OK until I typed that and now that I've actually 'said' it, instead of just thought it, I'm crying! :roll:


 

Awww Eileen I didnt know Harry was losing weight. Big hugs to you and Harry and fingers crossed his appointment goes well


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Awww Eileen I didnt know Harry was losing weight. Big hugs to you and Harry and fingers crossed his appointment goes well


Sadly it didn't! It's a tumour! I'm totally gutted and I don't want to ring Barry at work and upset him, so I'm talking to you - my friends - because I know you'll understand how I'm feeling.

I was so prepared for Myron to say it was his kidneys, or even thyroid, that when he said he could feel a tumour, it was such a shock that the tears literally spurted out of my eyes and he had to get me a box of tissues! :roll:

He said it's bigger than an egg, but smaller than a tennis ball and he couldn't locate exactly where it was because he didn't want to put too much pressure on it in case it ruptured, but it was around about the area of the liver. He said it couldn't be the spleen, as that would kill him in days, but he could feel 'nobbly' bits on it which to him would indicate that it was spreading.

He said he could operate to make sure his diagnosis was right, which I instantly said no to, as I would never operate on an elderly cat with a tumour, because I think the stress of the op can accelerate the growth. He explained that if the operation confirmed it was a tumour, then that wouldn't be an option because he wouldn't wake the cat up, but he confirmed that he wouldn't recommend that anyway, it was just an option that he was kind of duty bound to give me.

I asked for his honest opinion about whether Harry should be pts now and I got the horrified "I don't want that responsibility" sort of look, because there wasn't a straight answer for him to give! I explained that he was more detached than me to give an opinion, but that he knows me and he knows that I would rather give up a week early than hang on a day late and cause him any suffering, so should it be now and he said no. 

He said he wasn't in any pain at the minute, so it wouldn't be affecting his quality of life and that he knew me well enough to know that I would know when the time was right and I was to just ring up and take him in and he would do it.

So I brought him home again for a few days of love and affection and to give me time to come to terms with what is going to happen. Roscoe was such a shock to me as it happened so quickly that I hadn't time to prepare myself and that's only happened to me once before in my life and I hated it!

Really as soon as he said tumour I panicked, because I can't bear the thought of losing Harry, not without time to prepare myself. I knew when he was 4 weeks old that I wasn't going to be able to part with him (even though he was booked by someone who'd been waiting nearly a year for a usual male from me) and in the last 15 years that feeling has only strengthened. He has always been so special. Usually when I've been at the vets and had to have an animal pts I come home feeling guilty that I have given up too soon and I should have fought for longer and today I came struggling with the guilt that I had put myself first and brought him back home.

He is Sorcha's last baby in our house and her absolute double and in a sort of twisted way I feel like I still have a bit of her left as long as I have him, so losing him will be doubly hard. We waited so long to get a cat like Harry to show, because he loved it. None of our previous cats particularly enjoyed showing, most of them tolerated it, some of them didn't even do that, but Harry was a perfect show cat.

But it is his simple nature and love of life that has made him special. He simply hasn't a nasty bone in his body. We have always joked that Harry lived in his own world (we called it Harryland) where the sun always shone, the flowers always bloomed and everyone loved everyone else.

I have always loved all of my cats, but a few of them have been very special and sadly Harry is one of those and I can't bear the thought of losing him.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im gutted for you. Ive never met Harry but know how special he is to you so your pain is my pain. I agree, I wouldnt have it operated on either and you will know when the time is right to give him sleep.
Poor you and poor Harry, my thoughts are with you at this very distressing time


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Awww Eileen I didnt know Harry was losing weight. Big hugs to you and Harry and fingers crossed his appointment goes well


Thanks Shell - I knew you would understand! :sad:

As I said I can't ring Barry and tell him this at work, it just wouldn't be fair and I so needed to tell someone. :roll:

So you don't think I was wrong to bring him home and have him for a little longer? I've never done that before.

I always remember that Deidre (who bred Sorcha) found mammary tumour on Sorcha's mother when she was about 11 and she felt about Belle the exact same way as I felt about Sorcha. At that age I wouldn't have operated, but she did and sadly Belle died 2 days after the operation while still at the vets, so Deidre never had the chance to say goodbye or to be there when it happened and sadly that is my obsession!! I *need* to be there when my animals die to know that they are not frightened by what is happening to them and that's as much for my peace of mind as theirs! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Eileen! I am so sorry  We all know how special Harry is to you and bringing him home for at least a few days of extra lovin's and extra treats will be good for everybody (including Harry). If he's not hurting and still acting relatively normal, then I think you did the right thing. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## RhianB87

I am so sorry to hear about your cat.

I don't think its wrong of you wanting to bring him home. As long as he still had a quality of life for the next few days I would give him lots of attention and love and make sure he knows how much you care about him.

It must be very tough for you but I am sure he will tell you when it is time to say good bye to him.
It sounds like you have given him a great life and that he has always been loved with you. You have done the best you can for him. 
You and him are in my thoughts as I nearly lost my cat last week so I know how tough it is to think about making that choice.


----------



## ashley

Eileen, I'm so sorry. There's nothing I can say that would help but I believe you done the right thing. You helped me get over my guilt at having Meep PTS when I thought I should have tried more but as you say, you know when the time is right. You know your cats better than anyone and I truly believe you will know when / if he is in pain and you will be able to tell when the pain outweighs his love of life and that you will do what is best for Harry even if it is painful for you :grouphug:


----------



## freekygeeky

Oh eileen 
Poor Poor thing 


Did anyone see fens status on facebook last night ?


----------



## Charlibob

Oh my days Eileen, I'm so sorry :sad:

You were right to bring him home, hes in no pain as the vet has said and you now have a chance to say goodbye to him properly and spoil him rotten!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Sadly it didn't! It's a tumour! I'm totally gutted and I don't want to ring Barry at work and upset him, so I'm talking to you - my friends - because I know you'll understand how I'm feeling.
> 
> I was so prepared for Myron to say it was his kidneys, or even thyroid, that when he said he could feel a tumour, it was such a shock that the tears literally spurted out of my eyes and he had to get me a box of tissues! :roll:
> 
> He said it's bigger than an egg, but smaller than a tennis ball and he couldn't locate exactly where it was because he didn't want to put too much pressure on it in case it ruptured, but it was around about the area of the liver. He said it couldn't be the spleen, as that would kill him in days, but he could feel 'nobbly' bits on it which to him would indicate that it was spreading.
> 
> He said he could operate to make sure his diagnosis was right, which I instantly said no to, as I would never operate on an elderly cat with a tumour, because I think the stress of the op can accelerate the growth. He explained that if the operation confirmed it was a tumour, then that wouldn't be an option because he wouldn't wake the cat up, but he confirmed that he wouldn't recommend that anyway, it was just an option that he was kind of duty bound to give me.
> 
> I asked for his honest opinion about whether Harry should be pts now and I got the horrified "I don't want that responsibility" sort of look, because there wasn't a straight answer for him to give! I explained that he was more detached than me to give an opinion, but that he knows me and he knows that I would rather give up a week early than hang on a day late and cause him any suffering, so should it be now and he said no.
> 
> He said he wasn't in any pain at the minute, so it wouldn't be affecting his quality of life and that he knew me well enough to know that I would know when the time was right and I was to just ring up and take him in and he would do it.
> 
> So I brought him home again for a few days of love and affection and to give me time to come to terms with what is going to happen. Roscoe was such a shock to me as it happened so quickly that I hadn't time to prepare myself and that's only happened to me once before in my life and I hated it!
> 
> Really as soon as he said tumour I panicked, because I can't bear the thought of losing Harry, not without time to prepare myself. I knew when he was 4 weeks old that I wasn't going to be able to part with him (even though he was booked by someone who'd been waiting nearly a year for a usual male from me) and in the last 15 years that feeling has only strengthened. He has always been so special. Usually when I've been at the vets and had to have an animal pts I come home feeling guilty that I have given up too soon and I should have fought for longer and today I came struggling with the guilt that I had put myself first and brought him back home.
> 
> He is Sorcha's last baby in our house and her absolute double and in a sort of twisted way I feel like I still have a bit of her left as long as I have him, so losing him will be doubly hard. We waited so long to get a cat like Harry to show, because he loved it. None of our previous cats particularly enjoyed showing, most of them tolerated it, some of them didn't even do that, but Harry was a perfect show cat.
> 
> But it is his simple nature and love of life that has made him special. He simply hasn't a nasty bone in his body. We have always joked that Harry lived in his own world (we called it Harryland) where the sun always shone, the flowers always bloomed and everyone loved everyone else.
> 
> I have always loved all of my cats, but a few of them have been very special and sadly Harry is one of those and I can't bear the thought of losing him.


Omg hun im so sorry. Please give him huge cuddles from me and heres one from me to you *hug*.


----------



## feorag

Thanks everyone I knew you'd understand. 

Of course when I said I'd never brought a cat home before in those circumstances, that was because with all the other (except Roscoe) I knew the time was right - with Harry I wasn't 100% certain because he'd just gone quiet and was sleeping more, rather than giving the appearance of being ill


freekygeeky said:


> Did anyone see fens status on facebook last night ?


Gina, do you mean Pam?? If so I'm not on facebook and I'm intrigued by the fact that you've put a sad face, so something's maybe not right? Please tell me.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Thanks everyone I knew you'd understand.
> 
> Of course when I said I'd never brought a cat home before in those circumstances, that was because with all the other (except Roscoe) I knew the time was right - with Harry I wasn't 100% certain because he'd just gone quiet and was sleeping more, rather than giving the appearance of being illGina, do you mean Pam?? If so I'm not on facebook and I'm intrigued by the fact that you've put a sad face, so something's maybe not right? Please tell me.


pm;d


----------



## Shell195

I had to go out. I agree with the rest, you will know when the time is right so I would have brought him home too
Big hugs


----------



## Esarosa

Oh Eileen I'm so so so sorry to hear about Harry's tumor  I don't know what to say, just my thoughts are with you all..lots of gentle cuddles being sent Harrys way too.

Gina what was up with fens status? I don't check facebook to often so can't say that I've noticed anything unusual.


----------



## freekygeeky

Esarosa said:


> Oh Eileen I'm so so so sorry to hear about Harry's tumor  I don't know what to say, just my thoughts are with you all..lots of gentle cuddles being sent Harrys way too.
> 
> Gina what was up with fens status? I don't check facebook to often so can't say that I've noticed anything unusual.



I wont say ity on here, as she hasnt posted it so mayeb she doesnt want others to know, if you go on her facebook page you will see what i mean.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> I wont say ity on here, as she hasnt posted it so mayeb she doesnt want others to know, if you go on her facebook page you will see what i mean.


It is very sad


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> I wont say ity on here, as she hasnt posted it so mayeb she doesnt want others to know, if you go on her facebook page you will see what i mean.





Shell195 said:


> It is very sad



Oh my god I feel sick...how could someone do such a thing. God I hate humans most of the time these days. Poor Fenny


----------



## selina20

Could someone pm me fennys facebook name as i havent added her and cant find her.


----------



## Basilbrush

Eileen, I'm so so sorry to hear this as I've been fortunate enough to meet Harry a couple of times and he was the Somali that "did it" for me when I first met you at a cat show year ago. I'm gutted for you. I know at how special he is in both your and Barry's lives.:flrt:

I think you have done the right thing not to have Harry operated upon. You will know when he is pain and you will know when the time is right to let your special wee man go peacefully.

Sending you all lots of love and hugs and especially to Harry.:grouphug:

Jules
xxx
xx
x


----------



## feorag

Thank you so much Katie and Jules. Barry is now home and through sobs and tears I've told him the story. He agrees with me that it wasn't the right time to let him go as he came downstairs when Barry came home as usual and was on the kitchen bench waiting patiently for his dinner and ate a decent meal, so I feel that as long as he's eating and purring then he's OK, so the guilt that I might have put myself first has now gone.

I bought a cooked chicken for tea and am suggesting to Barry that we give Harry suppers and lunches in case he can't eat as much of a meal so that might help keep what's left of his weight in the interim.

I remember you admiring him when you came to the Scottish Cat Show Julie - that was the year the judge wrote "Welsh's Feorag Happy Harry - aptly named, this cat is a fool" I'll never forget it! Barry and I lol'd for ages when we read that report. Typical photo of Harry at a show - you can tell it didn't upset him at all, can't you?


----------



## Shell195

That is a lovely photo and a great story:flrt: While Harry is acting like he is then he isnt feeling ill so at least you get more time to spend with him:no1:

Daniel has just rang me. His soon to be ex girlfriend bought a moggy kitten 2 days ago and today has rang him and said she has been to Blackpool to pick up 2 cross Bengal kittens that are 8 weeks old. The kittens wont feed without mum being there so the person gave her the mum too. The stupid girl rang Dan to see if he would mind the Mum overnight so she can force wean them. Im furious and so is he:devil::devil::devil:What planet do these people come from, as it most certainly isnt ours:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

The situation has got worse:devil: The now ex girlfriend has rang Dan and said he must take the mum and kittens or she will put them outside as the cat just scratched one of her kids. Dan wont have them in his flat as no pets allowed and wants me to take them in. I actually have no spare room to put them in unless I turf my cats out of the hogs room where they have heated beds. This would mean shutting the door which isnt fair and Im not sure I can even cope with an angry Bengal and her 2 kittens 
Its so not fair to put this on me, I have told Dan to tell her to take them back where she bought them from. She paid £180 for the 2 kittens and got mum free.


----------



## freekygeeky

how old is she?
15? bloody hell stupid woman

coudl you take them for the night then they go to the shelter tommorrow or can you not do that?




Shell195 said:


> The situation has got worse:devil: The now ex girlfriend has rang Dan and said he must take the mum and kittens or she will put them outside as the cat just scratched one of her kids. Dan wont have them in his flat as no pets allowed and wants me to take them in. I actually have no spare room to put them in unless I turf my cats out of the hogs room where they have heated beds. This would mean shutting the door which isnt fair and Im not sure I can even cope with an angry Bengal and her 2 kittens
> Its so not fair to put this on me, I have told Dan to tell her to take them back where she bought them from. She paid £180 for the 2 kittens and got mum free.


----------



## feorag

Oh FFS Shell - that's just bloody ludicrous! :bash:

These people make me so angry! :devil: She shouldn't have taken any of them - what is it with bengals and bengal crosses that people seem to be so obsessed with having them??? 

*shakes head in total disbelief*

I really am in a much better place tonight, now that I've told Barry and seen Harry come down and eat. 

Like I said he's always been special, because he was a single kitten and for some odd reason Sorcha didn't seem to like him very much - bless. So her solution was that she would just give him to us and from the age of about 2 weeks, she just dumped him in our bed through the night and did off! :lol2: Also he was so small and didn't thrive so I was bottle feeding him to top up from he was about a week/week and half - again I think the single kitten just wasn't stimulating enough for Sorcha after 2 litters of 3 kittens I think she found him boring! And of course having no siblings he just played with us all the time.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh FFS Shell - that's just bloody ludicrous! :bash:
> 
> These people make me so angry! :devil: She shouldn't have taken any of them - what is it with bengals and bengal crosses that people seem to be so obsessed with having them???
> 
> *shakes head in total disbelief*
> 
> I really am in a much better place tonight, now that I've told Barry and seen Harry come down and eat.
> 
> Like I said he's always been special, because he was a single kitten and for some odd reason Sorcha didn't seem to like him very much - bless. So her solution was that she would just give him to us and from the age of about 2 weeks, she just dumped him in our bed through the night and did off! :lol2: Also he was so small and didn't thrive so I was bottle feeding him to top up from he was about a week/week and half - again I think the single kitten just wasn't stimulating enough for Sorcha after 2 litters of 3 kittens I think she found him boring! And of course having no siblings he just played with us all the time.


 
The girl is 23 and a nurse. The people they got her off dont want her or the kittens and refuse to take them back. Dan told her to bring them over to here, I feel totally backed in a corner. She is now trying to give them to a 17 year old lad ffs:bash: I will let you know what happens as hes going to ring her. I dont want a Bengal or Bengal cross, been there done that and have the scars to prove it, I despise people like this
Gina the sanctuary has closed its doors to new admissions as we have no money 

Eileen, no wonder Harry is so special to you:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Im sorry to hear about Harry, Feorag  
I have been at the vets myself today with Joker, one of my rats who i have had since he was born , hes got a nasty lesion on his skin , got over the weekend to see if hes got skin cancer


----------



## feorag

Shell, while I was typing my last response your last response came up - I didn't realise that the situation had got worse. 

My reaction was just to her getting the 2 kittens and taking the mother as well. Now I've opened the page and seen your post at the top of the page and I've never heard anything so f*cking ridiculous in my life!!! 

Where is her brain??? 23???

I'm not surprised the people who hoodwinked her (cos they did, stupid woman!) don't want the mother back - did she not wonder why they were so happy to offer her the mother in the first place??? :bash:

Jaime, so sorry to hear about Joker - I hope he's OK.


----------



## Shell195

I now have in my hog/cat room one young female Bengal(probably a cross) 1 spotted tabby female kitten and 1 black female kitten aged about 6/7weeks old. The mum is called Peta(or Peter) Im not sure, I would say she is about 18 months old. She is very sweet but very upset and Im not surprised.The kittens are very hissy. Ive yet to try and get her in the sanctuary otherwise Im not sure what to do with them.They arrived in a small cardboard box:bash: WTF do I do now
I asked for a donation towards the vaccinations, spaying, testing and chipping but the answer was "I have no money" She paid for the kittens last week but they wernt weaned so today she took them complete with mother with the intention of selling the mum, once the kittens were weaned:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Jaime I hope poor Joker is alright, its not been a good day for pets 

Tomorrow I will take some photos of the cat and her 2 kittens. Eileen can tell me if she is a cross or just a badly bred Bengal( I think shes a cross)
My cats arent happy they have lost their very warm room:bash: My friend wont be happy as she asked me tofoster the mum and kittens we have in(the pregnant one with the bad flea allergy and bite to her tail) the kittens are 4 weeks old and need to get used to being in a house. I told her I had no room and now this has happened.


----------



## feorag

Shell, that just gets worse and worse!!

I just think she's got a bloody cheek landing all 3 on you and not even bothering to give you anything towards their care.

Unbelievable! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Shell, while I was typing my last response your last response came up - I didn't realise that the situation had got worse.
> 
> My reaction was just to her getting the 2 kittens and taking the mother as well. Now I've opened the page and seen your post at the top of the page and I've never heard anything so f*cking ridiculous in my life!!!
> 
> Where is her brain??? 23???
> 
> I'm not surprised the people who hoodwinked her (cos they did, stupid woman!) don't want the mother back - did she not wonder why they were so happy to offer her the mother in the first place??? :bash:
> 
> Jaime, so sorry to hear about Joker - I hope he's OK.


ty ...im hoping so too , hes back monday so we will see how much difference the baytril has made. its his first birthday 13th of june along with harley, quinn, trouble , jinx and eden as well as their brothers and sisters that went to new homes...its already going to be a bittersweet day cos of muse but its going to make it a horrible day if joker dies 



Shell195 said:


> I now have in my hog/cat room one young female Bengal(probably a cross) 1 spotted tabby female kitten and 1 black female kitten aged about 6/7weeks old. The mum is called Peta(or Peter) Im not sure, I would say she is about 18 months old. She is very sweet but very upset and Im not surprised.The kittens are very hissy. Ive yet to try and get her in the sanctuary otherwise Im not sure what to do with them.They arrived in a small cardboard box:bash: WTF do I do now
> I asked for a donation towards the vaccinations, spaying, testing and chipping but the answer was "I have no money" She paid for the kittens last week but they wernt weaned so today she took them complete with mother with the intention of selling the mum, once the kittens were weaned:bash:


what a muppet :bash: just expects you to foot the bill why do people not THINK!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, that just gets worse and worse!!
> 
> I just think she's got a bloody cheek landing all 3 on you and not even bothering to give you anything towards their care.
> 
> Unbelievable! :bash:


We must stop cross posting. Im glad to say she is now Daniels ex girlfriend, Ive never even met her but felt like strangling her mother as she proudly told me the cat and 2 kittens all had posh collars on she had bought today, they are now off them all as I dont do collars especially on young kittens
I really dont want them here but couldnt turn my back on them when she threatened to dump them:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jaime I hope poor Joker is alright, its not been a good day for pets
> 
> Tomorrow I will take some photos of the cat and her 2 kittens. Eileen can tell me if she is a cross or just a badly bred Bengal( I think shes a cross)
> My cats arent happy they have lost their very warm room:bash: My friend wont be happy as she asked me tofoster the mum and kittens we have in(the pregnant one with the bad flea allergy and bite to her tail) the kittens are 4 weeks old and need to get used to being in a house. I told her I had no room and now this has happened.


it hasnt  
been a fairly annoying week, siouxies abcess seems to be reacurring so shes back on her medicine which despite being banana flavoured and sweet (its septrin, childrens medicine) she wont take off the spoon anymore so i have to wrestle with her to get it down her throat and she ends up shaking it at me (not good , im allergic to it) then i was there wednesday with mogwai she had a sty in her eye which has now burst thankfully as it meant she couldnt close her eye properly. now jokers gone from random scabs to nasty skin lesions, im back monday if theres no change im prob gonna have him pts cos if its epithelial lymphoma he will be just one big sore scab before long and thats gonna make his and his brothers and sisters bday all ruined for me 
i might as well camp outside my vets


----------



## feorag

That's the problem isn't it - people don't think! And it doesn't bother them, cos there's always a kind hearted soul somewhere who'll bail them out!

Jaime, now you and I have cross posted! That all sounds horrendous. Why do things always turn out that way - all at the same time!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That's the problem isn't it - people don't think! And it doesn't bother them, cos there's always a kind hearted soul somewhere who'll bail them out!
> 
> Jaime, now you and I have cross posted! That all sounds horrendous. Why do things always turn out that way - all at the same time!


i often wonder if im cursed 
i shouldnt have favs but he was defo the one who shone out in the litter , which to say he was one of many many blues was no mean feat. they may be only rats to some but they were born here and they are my babies, ive been planning treats for their bday a while :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Good news, they can go into the the sanctaury:no1: We can easily home the kittens to people with a brain and hopefully find the right home for the mum *Breaths a BIG sigh of relief. Our recent Barn dance and colllection day has brought enough money in to pay for their vet treatment


----------



## Basilbrush

ami_j said:


> i often wonder if im cursed
> i shouldnt have favs but he was defo the one who shone out in the litter , which to say he was one of many many blues was no mean feat. they may be only rats to some but they were born here and they are my babies, ive been planning treats for their bday a while :blush:


Jaime/Shell,

So sorry to hear your news too, please let us know how you all get on.

And Jaime, it doens't matter what type of pet you have and love, it's your baby and that's all that matters.:flrt:

Shell, I hope you are having that drink.:whistling2:

Nighty Night Gals,

I hope the weekend brings better news for all, it hasn't been a great day for some of you on here.

Hugs to you all.:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Jules
xx


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Good news, they can go into the the sanctaury:no1: We can easily home the kittens to people with a brain and hopefully find the right home for the mum *Breaths a BIG sigh of relief


oh thats brilliant news 


Basilbrush said:


> Jaime/Shell,
> 
> So sorry to hear your news too, please let us know how you all get on.
> 
> And Jaime, it doens't matter what type of pet you have and love, it's your baby and that's all that matters.:flrt:
> 
> Shell, I hope you are having that drink.:whistling2:
> 
> Nighty Night Gals,
> 
> I hope the weekend brings better news for all, it hasn't been a great day for some of you on here.
> 
> Hugs to you all.:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Jules
> xx


night hun  ty i certainly will keep you updated


----------



## feorag

That is indeed great news Shell, but disappointing that the money raised by everyone should be spent on animals that some selfish, unthinking bint has dumped on you cos she didn't think first!! :bash:

I'm a bit aggressive tonight aren't I? I think it's maybe reaction!

Well I'm off to bed now - just hope I can sleep cos when Harry gets into bed with his head on my pillow like his mum used to do I know I'll get upset!

I'm off out tomorrow to a local town where they are having a St. George's Day fair to raise money for the Sanctuary - think I'm face painting all day! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That is indeed great news Shell, but disappointing that the money raised by everyone should be spent on animals that some selfish, unthinking bint has dumped on you cos she didn't think first!! :bash:
> 
> I'm a bit aggressive tonight aren't I? I think it's maybe reaction!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - just hope I can sleep cos when Harry gets into bed with his head on my pillow like his mum used to do I know I'll get upset!
> 
> I'm off out tomorrow to a local town where they are having a St. George's Day fair to raise money for the Sanctuary - think I'm face painting all day! :roll:


 

Try not to think of the future just enjoy now an give Harry extra cuddles:flrt:I feel very aggressive too:devil:
At least this poor cat and her babies have a better future to look forward to and they wont become boomerang cats.
Have a good day tomorrow and think of me with a house full of giggling noisy 21 year old girls getting ready to go out in a pink Limo before they go clubbing:lol2: Sophie is 21 tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That is indeed great news Shell, but disappointing that the money raised by everyone should be spent on animals that some selfish, unthinking bint has dumped on you cos she didn't think first!! :bash:
> 
> I'm a bit aggressive tonight aren't I? I think it's maybe reaction!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - just hope I can sleep cos when Harry gets into bed with his head on my pillow like his mum used to do I know I'll get upset!
> 
> I'm off out tomorrow to a local town where they are having a St. George's Day fair to raise money for the Sanctuary - think I'm face painting all day! :roll:


dont think your agressive , i think your telling it like it is


----------



## Shell195

Night Jaime, lets hope tomorrow is a better day for everyone


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night Jaime, lets hope tomorrow is a better day for everyone


night shell, indeed i hope it is


----------



## Amalthea

Had the LONGEST party EVER tonight.... Over 4.5 hours!!!! And to top it off, they were all very loud and I'm cramping pretty badly (again). Came home, had something to eat and then am heading off to bed.


----------



## Shell195

Morning people
Eileen how is the delicious Harry this morning?
I have so much to do today but Im waiting in for someone so cant do anything until they have been:bash: Going to take the Bengal mum and her 2 babies over to the sanctuary as my cats spent last night knocking on the bedroom door due to their bedroom being locked. Not a goods night sleep at all


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Harry had chicken supper in bed :gasp: last night :roll: and then purred in my earhole like a buzz saw as usual, so apart from sleeping a lot and being a bit subdued, he seems to be OK, so we'll just carry on as normal with extra loves and extra meals to try and keep what weight he has left on him.

Thanks to everyone for your kindness and understanding yesterday, it really helped me to deal with the situation!


Shell195 said:


> At least this poor cat and her babies have a better future to look forward to and they wont become boomerang cats.


That's the one redeeming thing in that whole sorry mess. At least someone will end up with the kittens and the mother who really want them and not someone who's so daft that she takes them on a whim. I'm so pleased she's now an ex, cos she would never be welcome in my house after that!!!

Wish Sophie a happy birthday from me and tell her to have a good night, although I doubt she needs any encouragement! :lol2:

Well I'm off now to this St George's day event and then when i get back I've got a few more show entries that have arrived today and about 200+ cats to start tallying up, so I can work out how many certificates and rosettes to order! :roll: thank goodness Barry helps me with that - he calls out the class numbers and I mark on the schedule each cat in each class - takes ages, but it's got to be done and we're away all day tomorrow.


----------



## Amalthea

What'd I miss?!? What bengal Mom???

Today we are going to try to track down some fruit for the glider mush.... We haven't been able to get any papaya for the past week cuz of the flights. I am so happy I had some made up and frozen!! And then a friend is coming round for some mice.... She'll also be taking some that I have held back for somebody who has messed me around (apparently). I am quite angry, cuz I didn't take a deposit, cuz she seemed genuine and all that.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> What'd I miss?!? What bengal Mom???
> 
> Today we are going to try to track down some fruit for the glider mush.... We haven't been able to get any papaya for the past week cuz of the flights. I am so happy I had some made up and frozen!! And then a friend is coming round for some mice.... She'll also be taking some that I have held back for somebody who has messed me around (apparently). I am quite angry, cuz I didn't take a deposit, cuz she seemed genuine and all that.


 
The bengal story starts here #*22600* (*permalink*) 
Ive just taken her and her 2 kittens to the sanctuary, so peace reigns here once again.

I never thought about fruit being imported, I hope you find something suitable
Who messed you about Jen? God I hate being nosey:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I want to know that too! Cos I'm nosy too - being 'sisters' you might expect that! :roll2:

Well we had a pleasant day, I made £45 face painting, so it was better than nothing. Dont know how much we made on the tombola yet - will have to wait and see.

Tomorrow we are over at our friends in the south lakes, Sedbergh to be exact for lunch. A couple are coming down from Inverness too so we are all meeting up at Adrian & Brenda's for lunch. It'll be a bit hard, cos Brenda breeds Somalis and she bred Harry's dad (and Roscoe's dad too) and I'll have to tell her about Harry, cos Ricky (his dad is long gone too). She's also got a couple of litters of kittens too which I will have to drool over and give my opinion of and I don't rate the sire of one of them *at all*, so hope they take after their mum and I can find something nice to say about them! :lol2:

This is our friends who are *big* drinkers and start with the G&Ts before lunch :gasp:, so whenever we go there I usually end up asleep in a drunken stupour before we've left the village! :lol2: Shan't be drinking much tomorrow, although Adie says he's bought a bottle Sancerre just for me - bless! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Her name is Rumpwhite on here..... She reserved four baby mice off me AGES ago, but then asked if I could keep them for an extra two weeks, which I agreed to. Well, they have only JUST left here with my friend. Very annoying.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I want to know that too! Cos I'm nosy too - being 'sisters' you might expect that! :roll2:
> 
> Well we had a pleasant day, I made £45 face painting, so it was better than nothing. Dont know how much we made on the tombola yet - will have to wait and see.
> 
> Tomorrow we are over at our friends in the south lakes, Sedbergh to be exact for lunch. A couple are coming down from Inverness too so we are all meeting up at Adrian & Brenda's for lunch. It'll be a bit hard, cos Brenda breeds Somalis and she bred Harry's dad (and Roscoe's dad too) and I'll have to tell her about Harry, cos Ricky (his dad is long gone too). She's also got a couple of litters of kittens too which I will have to drool over and give my opinion of and I don't rate the sire of one of them *at all*, so hope they take after their mum and I can find something nice to say about them! :lol2:
> 
> This is our friends who are *big* drinkers and start with the G&Ts before lunch :gasp:, so whenever we go there I usually end up asleep in a drunken stupour before we've left the village! :lol2: Shan't be drinking much tomorrow, although Adie says he's bought a bottle Sancerre just for me - bless! :flrt:


 
I hate being told half a story then being left to guess the rest:lol2:
I never for a fleeting moment thought you would be any different Eileen:2thumb:

At least if you have a boozy lunch you can sleep all the way home:lol2:

Thats a great amount to raise from facepainting:no1:
There is always something nice to say about kittens even if its just that they are very pretty:flrt: Goes to google Sancerre as I dont know what it is:blush:

ETA Its wine, I was expecting some kind of liquer lol


----------



## feorag

No it's wine. It's no coincidence that all their kittens are called after either food or drink - hence Roscoe's dad being registered as Supatoft Abfab Bollinger (pet name Porridge) and one of their other stud boys was registered as Macca Ronni - called Pasta and most of their kittens called after bottles of wine etc. :lol2:

He said he'd bought a bottle of cheap Sancerre and I said that was f*cking cheek, then he said he'd get a nice bit of scrag end for dinner (he does all the cooking and he's bloody good at it!) so I said "Scrag end?? You expect me to drive 2 f*cking hours to eat f*cking scrag end and drink f*cking cheap plonk - you can f*ck off cos I ain't coming" :lol2: 

Adie loves me talking vulgar, cos he's dead posh, although his language does equal mine, he just says it with a posh acccent! Sadly I'm pretty good at it too! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No it's wine. It's no coincidence that all their kittens are called after either food or drink - hence Roscoe's dad being registered as Supatoft Abfab Bollinger (pet name Porridge) and one of their other stud boys was registered as Macca Ronni - called Pasta and most of their kittens called after bottles of wine etc. :lol2:
> 
> He said he'd bought a bottle of cheap Sancerre and I said that was f*cking cheek, then he said he'd get a nice bit of scrag end for dinner (he does all the cooking and he's bloody good at it!) so I said "Scrag end?? You expect me to drive 2 f*cking hours to eat f*cking scrag end and drink f*cking cheap plonk - you can f*ck off cos I ain't coming" :lol2:
> 
> Adie loves me talking vulgar, cos he's dead posh, although his language does equal mine, he just says it with a posh acccent! Sadly I'm pretty good at it too! :blush:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: I was going to change your user name again:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL

Julie will tell you what Ad & Brenda are like, cos she's bought a couple of kittens from them and they get her drunk too! :lol2:

Actually they get everyone drunk - they're very sociable! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Julie will tell you what Ad & Brenda are like, cos she's bought a couple of kittens from them and they get her drunk too! :lol2:
> 
> Actually they get everyone drunk - they're very sociable! :whistling2:


:lol2:They sound like excellent hosts:no1:


----------



## feorag

Oh, they are that!! Very sociable! 

My God their wedding was the biggest p*ss up ever!! He had his own business and she works at the local private school and they've been living together for years, so they didn't want any wedding presents - they just asked everyone to bring a bottle of Bolly!! The small private hotel where the reception was held had put 2 huge planters outside the front door full of iced water and everyone just dropped their bottle in there as they arrived. A German friend brought a Magnum of the stuff with him. :gasp:

:lol2: That day I was asleep before we even reached the village, never mind as we left it! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh, they are that!! Very sociable!
> 
> My God their wedding was the biggest p*ss up ever!! He had his own business and she works at the local private school and they've been living together for years, so they didn't want any wedding presents - they just asked everyone to bring a bottle of Bolly!! The small private hotel where the reception was held had put 2 huge planters outside the front door full of iced water and everyone just dropped their bottle in there as they arrived. A German friend brought a Magnum of the stuff with him. :gasp:
> 
> :lol2: That day I was asleep before we even reached the village, never mind as we left it! :lol2:


that sounds awesome tbh :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just seen Sophie and co off in the pink limo for the night. Shes 21 today so is off to celebrate


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> that sounds awesome tbh :lol2:


It was great!! 



Shell195 said:


> Ive just seen Sophie and co off in the pink limo for the night. Shes 21 today so is off to celebrate
> image
> image


That's a rare assortment of girls there, I have to say!! :lol2:

Loving the cheerleader outfit! :2thumb:

I've got one bright red arm and one pale pink one, cos the sun's been shining down on my left side all day! :roll: I'm so unbalanced! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> It was great!!
> 
> That's a rare assortment of girls there, I have to say!! :lol2:
> 
> Loving the cheerleader outfit! :2thumb:
> 
> I've got one bright red arm and one pale pink one, cos the sun's been shining down on my left side all day! :roll: I'm so unbalanced! :lol2:


you will have to sit in the sun tomorrow to rectify this


----------



## ditta

so sorry about harry eileen but as we know from experience you did exactly the right thing bringing him home, ninja is really doing great, he has lived a full life over the past 10 months, considering he was given 2 weeks to live!!!!

spaghetti seems to be resonding to the teatment for his liver damage, he isnt as active as ninja but hes doing really well.

i dont know if you know but we lost jack, our african grey last weekend due to a tragic accident, we are slowly coming to terms with life without him but its so hard.

shell, sophie looks amazing, as do all her friends.

jamie, sorry to here you having troubles too


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> so sorry about harry eileen but as we know from experience you did exactly the right thing bringing him home, ninja is really doing great, he has lived a full life over the past 10 months, considering he was given 2 weeks to live!!!!
> 
> spaghetti seems to be resonding to the teatment for his liver damage, he isnt as active as ninja but hes doing really well.
> 
> i dont know if you know but we lost jack, our african grey last weekend due to a tragic accident, we are slowly coming to terms with life without him but its so hard.
> 
> shell, sophie looks amazing, as do all her friends.
> 
> jamie, sorry to here you having troubles too


awww r.i.p jack 
ty hun...hes been a bit brighter today he ate some kale and went to the bottle for a drink, but im concerned that hes not using one of his front legs. hes weak on his hind legs too im hoping its just the infection making him a little groggy or that its only cos hes sore. the lesion looks a bit better after a clean up so fingers crossed hes alot better and using his legs properly for the vets monday


----------



## Shell195

Im so glad Sophie is staying at her dads tonight:lol2:
The girl on the first right is Chris`s girlfriend Demi(shes one of 13 kids:gasp to Sophies left(Barbie type person:lol2 is my niece Nat whos boyfriend got murdered, then his sister and her friend, the other 2 girls to Sophies right are her friends.


Ditta you already know how sorry I am about Jack  but at least he had an amazing life with you two and living in his parrot palace.

Jaime I hope Joker recovers for you, poor little man


----------



## ditta

thanks jamie:flrt:

and thanks shell:flrt:

im being all posh and have a new computer desk and everything is layed out just how i want it , no more trying to fit everything on the tiny table, only thing is i cant see telly from here, or reach over to cat for a quick kiss lol:flrt::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im so glad Sophie is staying at her dads tonight:lol2:
> The girl on the first right is Chris`s girlfriend Demi(shes one of 13 kids:gasp to Sophies left(Barbie type person:lol2 is my niece Nat whos boyfriend got murdered, then his sister and her friend, the other 2 girls to Sophies right are her friends.
> 
> 
> Ditta you already know how sorry I am about Jack  but at least he had an amazing life with you two and living in his parrot palace.
> 
> Jaime I hope Joker recovers for you, poor little man


ty shell i really hope so too...trying to weigh up the pros and cons of putting him in a small cage to make it easier for him , one of his brothers was having a mardy day and sent him flying earlier  i dont want him to be lonley tho


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> thanks jamie:flrt:
> 
> and thanks shell:flrt:
> 
> im being all posh and have a new computer desk and everything is layed out just how i want it , no more trying to fit everything on the tiny table, only thing is i cant see telly from here, or reach over to cat for a quick kiss lol:flrt::lol2:


Listen to you being all efficient:lol2:Sometimes you have to forgo romance so you can have a tidy desk:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> thanks jamie:flrt:
> 
> and thanks shell:flrt:
> 
> im being all posh and have a new computer desk and everything is layed out just how i want it , no more trying to fit everything on the tiny table, only thing is i cant see telly from here, or reach over to cat for a quick kiss lol:flrt::lol2:


you will have to get her to come sit next to you so you can kiss her whenever you fancy :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i love sophies outfit! but ive said it to her before and ill say it again, she looks so pretty without all the eye make up, i think it hides her beautiful face too much!
wish id have come now!!

ive been swimmin today 100 lengths, and 45 mins with the personal trainer, ive gained 3lb but thats because i have lost 2.2% body fat in just 5 days, which works out at 2kg of fat, hes very impressed and so am i, wanna lose at least that by next sunday when i see him again


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

why do people always bugger off n not post for ages after i post?!?! ill get a complex soon if you aint careful!


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i love sophies outfit! but ive said it to her before and ill say it again, she looks so pretty without all the eye make up, i think it hides her beautiful face too much!
> wish id have come now!!
> 
> ive been swimmin today 100 lengths, and 45 mins with the personal trainer, ive gained 3lb but thats because i have lost 2.2% body fat in just 5 days, which works out at 2kg of fat, hes very impressed and so am i, wanna lose at least that by next sunday when i see him again


your doing very well mrs :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Cat!! Very impressive!!

Shell, tell Sophie that if she wants any AS stuff stuff, figure it out in advance and I'll give her discount!!! *grumbles* They all look fab, though!!! *grumbles some more*


----------



## Shell195

Well done Cat :no1:
I keep telling Sophie that she looks better with less make up but she doesnt believe me:bash:
Jen I will tell her as she does buy things from AS:no1: She should have got a smaller size in the cheer leader outfit as I had to take it in Grrrrrrrr
Ive just been hedgie cuddling:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

If she'd like a catalogue, let me know


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> If she'd like a catalogue, let me know


I will ask her tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> you will have to sit in the sun tomorrow to rectify this


If it's a nice day I will be - in the middle of nowhere, drinking and eating good food - I hope!! Can you imagine what it was like when we were breeding and using their stud cats - we were never away! :gasp:



ditta said:


> so sorry about harry eileen but as we know from experience you did exactly the right thing bringing him home, ninja is really doing great, he has lived a full life over the past 10 months, considering he was given 2 weeks to live!!!!
> 
> spaghetti seems to be resonding to the teatment for his liver damage, he isnt as active as ninja but hes doing really well.
> 
> i dont know if you know but we lost jack, our african grey last weekend due to a tragic accident, we are slowly coming to terms with life without him but its so hard.


Thanks for that Ditta - I watched him come down the stairs before and it was very slow and deliberate, but he ate a good plate full of chicken at about 5:00 and then more when we finally had our tea at 9:30 tonight! :roll:

No, I didn't know about Jack, but you know I'm sorry that you've lost him. 


Shell195 said:


> Listen to you being all efficient:lol2:Sometimes you have to forgo romance so you can have a tidy desk:whistling2:


I don't have a desk in the living room but you should see my dining table! :gasp: :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive been swimmin today 100 lengths, and 45 mins with the personal trainer, ive gained 3lb but thats because i have lost 2.2% body fat in just 5 days, which works out at 2kg of fat, hes very impressed and so am i, wanna lose at least that by next sunday when i see him again


Don't forget though, Cat, muscle weighs heavier than fat - so the more you tone up with exercise the less likely you might be to lose weight.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why do people always bugger off n not post for ages after i post?!?! ill get a complex soon if you aint careful!


I didn't bugger off - I've been sitting all night counting bloody cat classes for our show and I've lost a non-pedigree cat somewhere. I've got one less cat counted than I've got entered and it's so late and I'm so tired that I'm going stir crazy trying to work out which cat's open class is missing! :bash: 

Anyway I've given up and I'm going to bed, cos I'm buggered!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> If it's a nice day I will be - in the middle of nowhere, drinking and eating good food - I hope!! Can you imagine what it was like when we were breeding and using their stud cats - we were never away! :gasp:
> 
> Thanks for that Ditta - I watched him come down the stairs before and it was very slow and deliberate, but he ate a good plate full of chicken at about 5:00 and then more when we finally had our tea at 9:30 tonight! :roll:
> 
> No, I didn't know about Jack, but you know I'm sorry that you've lost him.
> I don't have a desk in the living room but you should see my dining table! :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> Don't forget though, Cat, muscle weighs heavier than fat - so the more you tone up with exercise the less likely you might be to lose weight.
> 
> I didn't bugger off - I've been sitting all night counting bloody cat classes for our show and I've lost a non-pedigree cat somewhere. I've got one less cat counted than I've got entered and it's so late and I'm so tired that I'm going stir crazy trying to work out which cat's open class is missing! :bash:
> 
> Anyway I've given up and I'm going to bed, cos I'm buggered!


eileen i know i wont lose weight but i will lose in mass and size. i may have put 4lb on but ive actually lost the equivilant of 4lb fat :no1:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen i know i wont lose weight but i will lose in mass and size. i may have put 4lb on but ive actually lost the equivilant of 4lb fat :no1:


I know that - I was just telling you not to think about your actual weight.

I used to play badminton twice a week during school terms at a local school. When the sessions started in September I used to 'tighten' up with the exercise and by Christmas everyone was asking me if I'd lost weight, but it was just muscles tightening up due to the exercise. Then they'd end in May/June and I'd look fat again after a month or two until december! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

god its like coming into kindergarten when you enter this forum :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> god its like coming into kindergarten when you enter this forum :whistling2:


Ian *squeals* its been very quiet without you. Did you have a great holiday?? Tell us all:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

well :lol2: from what i remember it was very good, especially the parts where i stayed sober lol. Went to Cairo to see the Pyramids and a 3 day Nile cruise, went to Luxor and saw the Sphynx (not as nice looking as our sphynx`s though lol). Relaxed alot of the time, sat round the pool, on beach etc, did abit of kareoke (badly lol), all in all had a very nice time :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well :lol2: from what i remember it was very good, especially the parts where i stayed sober lol. Went to Cairo to see the Pyramids and a 3 day Nile cruise, went to Luxor and saw the Sphynx (not as nice looking as our sphynx`s though lol). Relaxed alot of the time, sat round the pool, on beach etc, did abit of kareoke (badly lol), all in all had a very nice time :2thumb:


 

Sounds like you had a great time:no1: I hope you have praised your daughter it sounds like she has done a great job even with her bossy helper :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> god its like coming into kindergarten when you enter this forum :whistling2:


oh look the pervs back :lol2:

good hols i hope ^^


----------



## temerist

yes i have noticed some friction this afternoon :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yes i have noticed some friction this afternoon :lol2:


Ruby made me laugh:lol2: shes got a great sense of humour:no1:


----------



## temerist

2 peas in a pod me and her are :lol2: she is deffinatly her dads daughter


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> 2 peas in a pd me and her are :lol2: she is deffinatly her dads daughter


 

If I hadnt known it was your daughter I could quite easily have thought it was you:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

i halfed imaged to come home and find the house trashed lol did however come back to find an extra resident lol


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> god its like coming into kindergarten when you enter this forum :whistling2:


Hey!! He's back!! Glad to hear you had a great holiday. I was reading the paper in the car on our way home from the lakes (didn't fall asleep this time, :Na_Na_Na_Na: but that was cos I didn't drink too much :lol and read something about someone having a holiday in Egypt and I thought about you and whether you were going to be delayed getting home cos the volcano and stuff. So did you or did you manage to fly back on your scheduled flight???

I'm asking cos my son is due to fly to Florida on Friday and they haven't a clue yet whether they'll get away or not.


----------



## temerist

I luckily didnt have any problems getting back but a few people I met who were due to fly home before me did have some trouble


----------



## Shell195

Sooooooooooooooo what did Ruby get you:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

lol nothing but I did see the posts lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> lol nothing but I did see the posts lol


Who is the new resident then? Havent you missed my nosiness:lol2:


----------



## temerist

was just an extra dog in the kennels that wasnt here when i left, bloody handsome chap, thought for a second i was looking in a mirror :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> was just an extra dog in the kennels that wasnt here when i left, bloody handsome chap, thought for a second i was looking in a mirror :whistling2:


 
:lol2: Is he a shar pei then:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

no hun I said I thought *"I"* was looking in a mirror, not I though I saw shell :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> no hun I said I thought *"I"* was looking in a mirror, not I though I saw shell :whistling2:


I dont have wrinkles as Im 10 years younger than you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist




----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> image


 
Now you are giving your secrets a way:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

My hoglets:flrt:


----------



## temerist

OH MY GOD :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> OH MY GOD :flrt:


Cute arent they:flrt:


----------



## temerist

if I had the spare cash I would snap these babies up :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> if I had the spare cash I would snap these babies up :lol2:


What, you never sold your body while you were abroad:lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> was just an extra dog in the kennels that wasnt here when i left, bloody handsome chap, thought for a second i was looking in a mirror :whistling2:





Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Is he a shar pei then:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL

Shell those hoglets are to die for!!! :flrt: I so want one! :sad:

We had a lovely day at the Ad & Brenda's. the people from Inverness were down and had their GSD and Schnauzer with them, so there were dogs all over the place. Lorraine had her boot open with the GSD in and the Schnauzer tethered to Brenda's car, so when we arrived her GSD started barking which set Skye off! :roll: so we drove our car around to the front of their adjoining house.

A few years ago after Brenda's mum died, they extended their cottage and her stepfather sold his house and they pooled and built a house on the end for Frank. They each have a black lab bitch - sisters. So after lunch we went and let Skye out of the car so that everyone could meet him and he was great. Frank ran a boarding kennels years ago and did obediance with his GSD's so we were kind of surrounded by GSD experienced people who just let Skye take his time to get used to them and he was great with them. Eventually Frank said he would let his bitch out and I was dead nervous about how Skye would react, but I had warned them what he was like with other dogs and Frank was quite happy to let his dog out (can't remember her name :blush as he said she was more assertive than Gucci, who is a total wimp and that if Skye was too pushy she would deal with him.

So he let his girl out and Skye was great with her, no snapping just interest and running around after her as she ran to speak to everyone, so Ad said he would go and get Gucci out. She came flying out of the house to find us all, saw Skye, squealed like a stuck pig and threw herself down on the ground in submissive pose - it was so funny, then proceeding to pee herself and poor Skye had hardly bothered with her.

So for the next 10 minutes while we all talked, Skye, Gucci and her sister all mingled around us without any problems. I was ecstatic and Barry was just amazed!

Then there were the kittens, she's got 2 litters of 7 week old Somalis and they were flying around the house like lunatics when we arrived and then gradually pegged out all over the living room floor, followed by a lot of meat stealing after the plates were cleared! :lol2:

So a great day all round and I stayed sober and didn't fall asleep in the car on the way home, although it was close thing halfway up the M6!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Shell those hoglets are to die for!!! :flrt: I so want one! :sad:
> 
> We had a lovely day at the Ad & Brenda's. the people from Inverness were down and had their GSD and Schnauzer with them, so there were dogs all over the place. Lorraine had her boot open with the GSD in and the Schnauzer tethered to Brenda's car, so when we arrived her GSD started barking which set Skye off! :roll: so we drove our car around to the front of their adjoining house.
> 
> A few years ago after Brenda's mum died, they extended their cottage and her stepfather sold his house and they pooled and built a house on the end for Frank. They each have a black lab bitch - sisters. So after lunch we went and let Skye out of the car so that everyone could meet him and he was great. Frank ran a boarding kennels years ago and did obediance with his GSD's so we were kind of surrounded by GSD experienced people who just let Skye take his time to get used to them and he was great with them. Eventually Frank said he would let his bitch out and I was dead nervous about how Skye would react, but I had warned them what he was like with other dogs and Frank was quite happy to let his dog out (can't remember her name :blush as he said she was more assertive than Gucci, who is a total wimp and that if Skye was too pushy she would deal with him.
> 
> So he let his girl out and Skye was great with her, no snapping just interest and running around after her as she ran to speak to everyone, so Ad said he would go and get Gucci out. She came flying out of the house to find us all, saw Skye, squealed like a stuck pig and threw herself down on the ground in submissive pose - it was so funny, then proceeding to pee herself and poor Skye had hardly bothered with her.
> 
> So for the next 10 minutes while we all talked, Skye, Gucci and her sister all mingled around us without any problems. I was ecstatic and Barry was just amazed!
> 
> Then there were the kittens, she's got 2 litters of 7 week old Somalis and they were flying around the house like lunatics when we arrived and then gradually pegged out all over the living room floor, followed by a lot of meat stealing after the plates were cleared! :lol2:
> 
> So a great day all round and I stayed sober and didn't fall asleep in the car on the way home, although it was close thing halfway up the M6!! :lol2:


 
That sounds like a wonderful day:no1: Im terrible travelling as a passenger I always fall asleep on long journeys:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, guys!! Just got home from the inlaws'... Sleepy!!

Gorgeous hedgiepigs, Shell!!!!!! *hearts*

IAN!! Didja have a good time??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, guys!! Just got home from the inlaws'... Sleepy!!
> 
> Gorgeous hedgiepigs, Shell!!!!!! *hearts*
> 
> IAN!! Didja have a good time??


 
Hello you:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That sounds like a wonderful day:no1: Im terrible travelling as a passenger I always fall asleep on long journeys:lol2:


Me too nowadays! We stopped at the last services on the M6 before Carlisle and got a coffee and I bought a newspaper. So I drank the coffee and read the newspaper which helped, but before we got to the services I was greatly in danger of dosing off! :lol2:

Now I'm knackered and off to bed. Still haven't found the missing Household Pet yet! Someone e-mailed me late last night to ask if she can withdraw a kitten cos it's eaten a poisonous plant and is very ill and the vet thinks it might die :gasp: and someone has e-mailed me tonight to say that she's entered 3 cats on 1 form in joint names and has just realised that one of them is owned in her sole name, so I've had to pull the form out and write out a whole new form for her for that cat.

Tomorrow I'll have to go through all the Household Pet entry forms and try and find the missing cat before i send them to the printer. :roll:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, guys!!


Hi Jen, we cross posted so I've just seen this!!


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen have fun tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Yeh! Thanks!

*said with absolutely no enthusiasm at all, whatsoever* :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Night, Eileen!!  Sweet dreams 

I won't be too long til I head off, either..... BUT!!!! I am completely free tomorrow, so I expect loadsa talking *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Night, Eileen!!  Sweet dreams
> 
> I won't be too long til I head off, either..... BUT!!!! I am completely free tomorrow, so I expect loadsa talking *lol*


 

I will be about tomorrow:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

After the past week, I am stupidly excited about not having any plans tomorrow!!! I mean, I have a delivery, so I have to sort that out and deliver it in the evening, but during the day... NOTHING!!


----------



## temerist

Hi Jen :notworthy:

Night Eileen :2thumb:

Shell Smells :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> Hi Jen :notworthy:
> 
> Night Eileen :2thumb:
> 
> Shell Smells :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Actually I have had a bath:Na_Na_Na_Na:

ETA I smelt of goats and sheep and horses lol


----------



## Amalthea

I like the smell of goats, sheep, and horses


----------



## temerist

well im going to head off to bed aswell, ive managed to stay awake long enough to be able to go to bed at uk night time :lol2:

chat tomorrow everyone :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Me too... BED!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I like the smell of goats, sheep, and horses


 
So do my dogs:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to night Jen and Ian, sweet dreams


----------



## freekygeeky

My friends dog likes to ''help'' us at the barn...


My boyfriend rents a barn along with his mates to store their cars in, this was saturday 
He was helping us... hehe

Here are two films  one is him playing football, the other is him helping Lewis to sweeep up mess on the floor, he sounds like a pig!! 

Sound quality is awful and loud and you can hear me screeching lol!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I won't be too long til I head off, either..... BUT!!!! I am completely free tomorrow, so I expect loadsa talking *lol*





Shell195 said:


> I will be about tomorrow:whistling2:


:gasp: Oh No! That's means I'll have to keep coming on here all day otherwise there'll be pages and pages to read tonight if you two are on here blethering and if Ian joins in - well!!

Gina, your videos are great and suddenly I can watch Photobucket videos again without it freezing up my computer, so that was a relief too!


----------



## Shell195

Morning people, I dont know what you mean Eileen:whistling2:

My plans have now changed a bit. Im off to Costco shortly, then it will be Asda on the way back.
Im sure I will still be on here in between lol

Gina great videos


----------



## Amalthea

I feel all emotional today and just got a flier through the door for the BNP.... I burst into tears. *sigh* Am all headachey, as well...... I truly hate being female sometimes!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I feel all emotional today and just got a flier through the door for the BNP.... I burst into tears. *sigh* Am all headachey, as well...... I truly hate being female sometimes!!!!!


 
Poor Jen ((BIG HUGS)) I think Ian should get you some kitty pics to make you feel better


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* I think so too  I don't think it helps that Gary's mom was agreeing with a lot of what they say yesterday. They seem to forget that I am an immigrant. I argued with her points, but she kept saying things like "not you".... Helpful. So it probably played on my mind in my sleep and then the bloody flier gets pushed through the door!! 

And this is the second time I have been having "that time of the month" this month.... So I'm all drained and emotional.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *nods* I think so too  I don't think it helps that Gary's mom was agreeing with a lot of what they say yesterday. They seem to forget that I am an immigrant. I argued with her points, but she kept saying things like "not you".... Helpful. So it probably played on my mind in my sleep and then the bloody flier gets pushed through the door!!
> 
> And this is the second time I have been having "that time of the month" this month.... So I'm all drained and emotional.


 
I think people get confused when they think of immigrants.
You sound like sophie, she suffers terribly and it doesnt matter what pill she takes:bash: It worries me that when she wants a baby she will have trouble as when she had a break she suffered even worse. I wish she didnt have a needle phobia as she wont let the doctors take blood to test her hormone levels


----------



## Amalthea

When I am not on birth control, my periods are terrible and I'll be curled in the foetal position for the first one or two days.... But I haven't had one since having the implant put in, but this month, I've had two. Not impressed. I am not in as much pain, but I don't remember ever feeling a bit crazy before. And it's drawn out for a lot longer, too. The last time I called NHS direct and they weren't helpful at all (when I was sick).... So I dunno....


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I feel all emotional today and just got a flier through the door for the BNP.... I burst into tears. *sigh* Am all headachey, as well...... I truly hate being female sometimes!!!!!


Oh No, Jen! You were so looking forward to your day off too and now I bet most of the pleasure has gone, courtesy of being a woman!!

I'm coming back as man, me!!! :lol2:

I think the problem with the BNP and people's attitude towards them is that they lump all the immigrants they don't know into one group and the ones they do (like you mum-in-law with you) into another group, but of course that's not the way of it, is it. I quite understand how upset you would have been yesterday. *hugs*


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly!! People seem to forget that the NON BRITISH that they know and care about are, in fact, immigrants. I dunno... It may not have bothered me if my head wasn't all over the place at the minute.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina, your videos are great and suddenly I can watch Photobucket videos again without it freezing up my computer, so that was a relief too!





Shell195 said:


> Gina great videos


thankyou!!

he is a crazy doggy can you guess what he is?


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone???

Im so happy i got 4 baby fancy mice yesterday and they are sooooo cute.


----------



## ditta




----------



## selina20

Hehehe skunky bath


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Great photo Ditta - bless! :flrt:

Selina any photos of the meeces??


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :lol2: Great photo Ditta - bless! :flrt:
> 
> its baby dice having a bath with me:lol2: i had a shower after tho :whistling2:
> 
> Selina any photos of the meeces??


yes selina we need piccies



its baby dice having a bath with me:lol2: i had a shower after tho :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> :lol2: Great photo Ditta - bless! :flrt:
> 
> Selina any photos of the meeces??


uploading now


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Cute pic, Ditta!!


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone, great photo ditta:flrt:Many years ago we did the same with our ferrets:lol2:
Ive been to Costco shopping then Asda then a few petshops and now Im home and feel sleepy


----------



## Amalthea

Am about to go to asda and get stuff to make steak sammiches (been craving them for a few days now)  And delivering an AS party and got three boxes of feline faire off freecycle and the puds love it, so picking that up, too.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Am about to go to asda and get stuff to make steak sammiches (been craving them for a few days now)  And delivering an AS party and got three boxes of *feline faire* off freecycle and the puds love it, so picking that up, too.


 
That is the only wet food I ever give my cats, Dennis has a passion for the salmon and tuna one. I love freecycle:2thumb: I hope you are feeling a bit happier now:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, all three go goofy over it!! So I'm very pleased with that freecycle snag!!  Am feeling a bit better, yup  Gonna make dinner and maybe go out... Dunno.


----------



## ditta

cat is at the gym at her extreme spinning class and im still in my dressing gown, not been dressed all day.......my bad:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I was in my robe for most of the day, too *giggles* Gary's been at work in his shirt and tie


----------



## selina20

Ok here are the meecicles:

Patches- black and white
Fudge- light grey and white
Coco- Dark grey and white
Mable- Grey










Patches nose sticking out from their bed:


----------



## ditta

im in love with mabel:flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20

ditta said:


> im in love with mabel:flrt::flrt:


Well fudge is Marks but he loves Mable too. I have fallen for Patches . Does anyone know what their proper colours are as i dont have a clue lol.


----------



## Shell195

Very cute meece:flrt:

Ditta does cat come back dizzy after her class :gasp:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Very cute meece:flrt:
> 
> Ditta does cat come back dizzy after her class :gasp:


soon find out shell:lol2:


----------



## Evie

Hi all, how you all doing? My stupid cat has just ripped the flap off his covered litter tray and is now proudly dragging it around the lounge like its some kind of special treasure - what a nut job :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Hi all, how you all doing? My stupid cat has just ripped the flap off his covered litter tray and is now proudly dragging it around the lounge like its some kind of special treasure - what a nut job :lol2:


 
Hello stranger


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Hello stranger


Hello there - been peeping at your babies - hamsters, hoglets - all gorgeous you've been busy!
I have been being working hard - studying/teaching/working and helping my friend with his new venture - no rest for the wicked eh!!

How is everyone?


----------



## ditta

dont tell cat i posted this, but here is ninja in his fave place in bed lol


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I'm gonna tell her!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:

Hi Evie, stranger indeed!


----------



## Shell195

*CAT,COME QUICK AND SEE WHAT DITTA HAS POSTED:whistling2:*


----------



## ami_j

Joker update

back at the vets today , hes wobbly on his back legs and dragging one of his front legs , though his skin looks better. the vet said he reckons with how quickly the skin cleared up he reckons it is just a skin disorder but the neurological signs were worrying. went and sat in the waiting room to have a think and had my mind made up that i was going to have him put to sleep, but then i remembered i had washed him with some mite and louse shampoo so when i went back in i asked if he could of had a reaction to that, and apparently cats and dogs show similiar signs if they have too much of an anti flea/mite treatment. if it is the shampoo he is likely to improve as it works out of his system,the vet said , not in those words but along those lines. 

so hes going back friday unless he gets alot worse when he will be taken back that day to be pts. but with any luck he will strengthen back up somewhat , enough for a good quality life. hes asleep in the hospital cage after he gave himself a good clean and ate some millet (gave him something i kno he loves to tempt him to eat)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what ditta doesnt realise is i have a pic of her with Dice in the bath showin considerably more than her picture shows........ which i may use to get her back for postin that bloody god awful pic of me!!!!


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Joker update
> 
> back at the vets today , hes wobbly on his back legs and dragging one of his front legs , though his skin looks better. the vet said he reckons with how quickly the skin cleared up he reckons it is just a skin disorder but the neurological signs were worrying. went and sat in the waiting room to have a think and had my mind made up that i was going to have him put to sleep, but then i remembered i had washed him with some mite and louse shampoo so when i went back in i asked if he could of had a reaction to that, and apparently cats and dogs show similiar signs if they have too much of an anti flea/mite treatment. if it is the shampoo he is likely to improve as it works out of his system,the vet said , not in those words but along those lines.
> 
> so hes going back friday unless he gets alot worse when he will be taken back that day to be pts. but with any luck he will strengthen back up somewhat , enough for a good quality life. hes asleep in the hospital cage after he gave himself a good clean and ate some millet (gave him something i kno he loves to tempt him to eat)


 

Fingers crossed Joker gets over his illness. The vet is right it can affect dogs and cats in this way


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what ditta doesnt realise is i have a pic of her with Dice in the bath showin considerably more than her picture shows........ which i may use to get her back for postin that bloody god awful pic of me!!!!


 
18+ for that pic then:lol2:
How did they get on with the squirrel?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed Joker gets over his illness. The vet is right it can affect dogs and cats in this way


hes had a totter round the small cage hes in , he still washes though he overbalances a couple of times. he is eating and drinking too so im hoping he starts improving soon


----------



## Amalthea

Just had a lovely steak, mushroom, and onion sammich on lovely crusty bread!! Well, maybe I had two *blush* Now chillin on the couch watching TrueBlood with Gary 

Where's Ian with my kitty pictures?!? *lol*


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hes had a totter round the small cage hes in , he still washes though he overbalances a couple of times. he is eating and drinking too so im hoping he starts improving soon


 
It must be very worrying for you



Amalthea said:


> Just had a lovely steak, mushroom, and onion sammich on lovely crusty bread!! Well, maybe I had two *blush* Now chillin on the couch watching TrueBlood with Gary
> 
> Where's Ian with my kitty pictures?!? *lol*


POKE him hard Jen :whip:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> It must be very worrying for you
> 
> 
> 
> POKE him hard Jen :whip:


really is , i wish id never used the bloody stuff :bash:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what ditta doesnt realise is i have a pic of her with Dice in the bath showin considerably more than her picture shows........ which i may use to get her back for postin that bloody god awful pic of me!!!!


:roll2: PMSL!



ami_j said:


> so hes going back friday unless he gets alot worse when he will be taken back that day to be pts. but with any luck he will strengthen back up somewhat , enough for a good quality life. hes asleep in the hospital cage after he gave himself a good clean and ate some millet (gave him something i kno he loves to tempt him to eat)


Fingers (and everything else) crossed that it has been the shampoo and that by Friday he's much better.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!
> 
> Fingers (and everything else) crossed that it has been the shampoo and that by Friday he's much better.


ty i certainly hope so ...its hoping the damage doesnt get worse and that he gets a bit better with his co ordination


----------



## tomwilson

presents for you guys hamster babys only a few hours old


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> presents for you guys hamster babys only a few hours old
> image


Awww tiny jelly beans, how many did she have?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Awww tiny jelly beans, how many did she have?


 i only saw about 5 but could be more


----------



## Basilbrush

tomwilson said:


> i only saw about 5 but could be more


 
Jaime - ohhhhh I hope he gets better.

Tom - hamster jelly beans, ahhhhhhhhh!!!!

And all the rat photos, absolutely gorgeous.:flrt:


Jules


----------



## Amalthea

ADORABLE jelly beans, but please take out all of that horrible fluffy "bedding"..... It's VERY dangerous to baby rodents (and really all rodents). It can (and does) get wrapped around the baby and if you are lucky, it's only a limb the baby loses.....


----------



## Darkeuridi

Hi guys  

Just thought I would give you a little update on Zuko the Bengal. He got picked up at the weeked by this really lovely couple. They were showing me pictures of the bengal they already have and where they live and I can definately say he will love it  

He was a bit subdued when they actually saw him, he just sat and stared for a bit but didn't seem to mind when the woman went to stroke him. He didn't run and hide, hiss or attack which is a definate plus! They sent me some pictures of him yesterday in his new home and he seems to be taking to them well and is definately liking having a friend to play with! 

I'm really happy for him and I know he will be well looked after its just really sad that he has had to leave us  

As for me and the other half, one of our friends sister's cat had kittens nearly 2 months ago so we're going to have a look this weekend with hopes of reserving one for a week or so. Just plain old moggies they are but they are very cute, the colouring of a siamese (but not the shape) with bright blue eyes! The mother is pure black so I don't know what they're father was. I'll try and grab some pictures when we go to see if any of you guys could have a stab at what the male cat was


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Kerry, I'm so pleased it seems to be working out for Zuko and I hope it continues to work out for him, once he's settled.

As far as your new kitten goes, I'm presuming that your friends are letting the kittens run free around the house so they'll be well socialised. I think you have learned the hard way what lack of socialisation can do to a cat!

I shall await seeing photographs when you've taken them.


----------



## Darkeuridi

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Kerry, I'm so pleased it seems to be working out for Zuko and I hope it continues to work out for him, once he's settled.
> 
> As far as your new kitten goes, I'm presuming that your friends are letting the kittens run free around the house so they'll be well socialised. I think you have learned the hard way what lack of socialisation can do to a cat!
> 
> I shall await seeing photographs when you've taken them.


Yeah the kittens have the run of the house with the other 4 cats they've got. Plus they have children and a dog so I think they will be very well socialised! They are all litter trained and are on solids now, not had their first injections yet though but I don't mind if we end up taking the kitten to have them done. All girlies and the girl we have our eyes on is gorgeous. I'll see if I can find a picture she sent me....

Here:









Any ideas what they might be crossed with? The mother is just a pure black moggy so they must take after their dad


----------



## Shell195

Im glad Zuko has settled, thats great news.
I agree with Eileen about the socialisation, its so important.

What a pretty kitten, she looks very British in her shape so maybe a British colourpoint but Eileen will have a better idea as Im pants at genetics:lol2:
I have 2 cats here, one is a colourpoint moggy who came from a black feral mum(he had a black/white brother) and a black cat who is a very odd shape with an extra long tail and in the litter was a colourpoint and white,a tortie and a ginger. Very mixed bunch

Both have blue eyes


----------



## feorag

Haven't a clue really, other than that either male was a colourpoint and the female carries it or the male was a 'normal' colour and he carried colourpoint too, cos the himalayan gene is recessive so both parents have to either 'be' or 'carry' that colour.

The kitten is a blue, so the mother also carries the dilute gene and the father could have been black (carrying dilute) or blue himself, as again the dilute gene is recessive.

That's about all I can tell you unless any of the kitten are neither blue nor black and another colour.


----------



## freekygeeky

Do you think its possible for a cat to loose sight, or to choose to loose sighte at any one point?
Most of you know scoobys story, in his massive story as a kitten he went to the vets on numerous occasions for tests on his hearing and sight. Since he used to run in to things etc, they then thoguht he may be fittign etc.. In conclusion he was none of these things..

However he is seemingly getting worse...more special so to speak. Yesterday me and lewis ran some ''tests'' (tests which the vet did on him) on him, his eyes react to the light perfectly, (meaning i guess his eyes work nrmally?) BUT when it came to a finger comming towards his eyes to ''poke him in the eye''( which i obviously didnt do) he didnt react at all the only time he reatced was when i touched his eye lashes/whiskers...
When it came to hearing he was selective..

I just find it very off that he doesnt react at all, eye wise. Sayign that i do remember him givign the same resulst at the vets...

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> *Do you think its possible for a cat to loose sight, or to choose to loose sighte at any one point?*
> Most of you know scoobys story, in his massive story as a kitten he went to the vets on numerous occasions for tests on his hearing and sight. Since he used to run in to things etc, they then thoguht he may be fittign etc.. In conclusion he was none of these things..
> 
> However he is seemingly getting worse...more special so to speak. Yesterday me and lewis ran some ''tests'' (tests which the vet did on him) on him, his eyes react to the light perfectly, (meaning i guess his eyes work nrmally?) BUT when it came to a finger comming towards his eyes to ''poke him in the eye''( which i obviously didnt do) he didnt react at all the only time he reatced was when i touched his eye lashes/whiskers...
> When it came to hearing he was selective..
> 
> I just find it very off that he doesnt react at all, eye wise. Sayign that i do remember him givign the same resulst at the vets...
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


I dont believe cats can choose to lose sight so if he appears to act blind then he is either scared so refuses to make any eye contact or he has a problem. Selective hearing is another matter.
Boo my white cat is deaf but he can feel vibrations so he sleeps with his forehead on the floor which alerts him to anything coming his way. I can even hoover him which he actually enjoys. If I make a loud banging noise near him he doesnt react at all,its a pain when I need to find him though as he doesnt hear me calling or react to the feeding time noises. Im so glad hes a confined cat as he wouldnt have stood a chance going out.

Its very quiet on here tonight:bash:


----------



## feorag

Been chilling, watching TV! 

Shell, I had an awful thought today! :blush:

You asked for more make up and I totally forgot all about it - refresh my memory, what did you want?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Been chilling, watching TV!
> 
> Shell, I had an awful thought today! :blush:
> 
> You asked for more make up and I totally forgot all about it - refresh my memory, what did you want?


 

:lol2: I forgot too until you mentioned it just now
It was an eyeliner and a lip balm:lol2: It must be our age


----------



## feorag

:lol2: It must be! I eventually remember things, but it's often a week or so later! :roll:

I'll get that sorted out for you.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I dont believe cats can choose to lose sight so if he appears to act blind then he is either scared so refuses to make any eye contact or he has a problem. Selective hearing is another matter.
> Boo my white cat is deaf but he can feel vibrations so he sleeps with his forehead on the floor which alerts him to anything coming his way. I can even hoover him which he actually enjoys. If I make a loud banging noise near him he doesnt react at all,its a pain when I need to find him though as he doesnt hear me calling or react to the feeding time noises. Im so glad hes a confined cat as he wouldnt have stood a chance going out.
> 
> Its very quiet on here tonight:bash:


hmm thankyou
i dunno what to do, i may just take im to the vets for another check up


----------



## Shell195

I woke Murphy up before:lol2:


----------



## feorag

He looks singularly unimpressed! :lol2:

Or ssiped! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> He looks singularly unimpressed! :lol2:
> 
> Or ssiped! :whistling2:


It takes his brain 5 minutes to remind his mouth to put his tongue back in:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Bless him! :flrt: Is he a cav?

My show manager is off to Chicago to judge Cavs tomorrow night.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bless him! :flrt: Is he a cav?
> 
> My show manager is off to Chicago to judge Cavs tomorrow night.


 
Yes he is, I handreared him from 2 days old. He was a really poorly puppy and I put a lot of effort into making him live:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Went and saw The Blind Side tonight  Was VERY good!!! A bit blubbery, but not too bad.


----------



## Shell195

Jen you certainly get to see a lot of films, I never get to watch any:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, we pay for monthly passes.... Costs us £11 (I think) a month each  So we've always got something we can go do together outside of the home  We've been quite busy lately, so haven't gone much....


Loving the pic of Murphy!! *giggles*


----------



## Shell195

No Ian today so no photos:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> No Ian today so no photos:bash:


i want to see pics too


----------



## Shell195

Typical man, you cant trust them to do anything in a hurry:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Typical man, you cant trust them to do anything in a hurry:bash:


sure cant :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Jen look how handsome TomTom is now hes all grown up:flrt:


----------



## ashley

freekygeeky said:


> Do you think its possible for a cat to loose sight, or to choose to loose sighte at any one point?
> Most of you know scoobys story, in his massive story as a kitten he went to the vets on numerous occasions for tests on his hearing and sight. Since he used to run in to things etc, they then thoguht he may be fittign etc.. In conclusion he was none of these things..
> 
> However he is seemingly getting worse...more special so to speak. Yesterday me and lewis ran some ''tests'' (tests which the vet did on him) on him, his eyes react to the light perfectly, (meaning i guess his eyes work nrmally?) BUT when it came to a finger comming towards his eyes to ''poke him in the eye''( which i obviously didnt do) he didnt react at all the only time he reatced was when i touched his eye lashes/whiskers...
> When it came to hearing he was selective..
> 
> I just find it very off that he doesnt react at all, eye wise. Sayign that i do remember him givign the same resulst at the vets...
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


Gina, that sounds very much like the symptoms our kitten Meep had. We thought she was deaf and nearly blind as she wouldn't react but other times she'd be like a normal kitten and appeared to see and hear normally. We never got a confirmed diagnosis but we thought it was either epilepsy where the deafness/blindness was minor fits, or that she had had some trauma or illness as a very young kitten leading to neurological damage. Maybe it's worth going back to see the vet again if you are worried?

Morning everyone!


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Jen, those kittens must be HUUUUUUGE by now and I think Ian is very remiss in not updating you with their growth and development! :whistling2: *we really need a smiley with a big wooden spoon, don't we! :lol2:

Well I'm off to a meeting at the Sanctuary with Kim and the other ladies who go out fundraising to work out a strategy for which shows/events to attend and which not. Apparently Kim told Ann last week that she has decided to leave all fundraising decisions and attendances up to us! Don't think I'm particularly happy about that.

Then I think I'll take Skye to that big beach which is only about 5 mile from there for a good blow out!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, he is GORGEOUS!!! Has his mother's eyes. What a handsome lad!

I think I have been ridiculously ptaient, too... (not a trait I'm known for) *lol* Wants to see my Thea!!!

Gina, Louis used to be like that, ya know...... We thought he was blind and deaf, but no... He's just stupid


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Went and saw The Blind Side tonight  Was VERY good!!! A bit blubbery, but not too bad.


fantastic film



Shell195 said:


> No Ian today so no photos:bash:


i am here, just having and bacon/egg sarnie



Shell195 said:


> Typical man, you cant trust them to do anything in a hurry:bash:


oh i can assure you I dont do ANYTHING in a hurry :whistling2:



ami_j said:


> sure cant :bash:


oi cheeky




http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/classifieds-test/506029-me.html#post6148526
buy me :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Tom Tom is Dennis`s shadow, Ive never seen such devotion:flrt:
He is a delightful boy and doesnt have a nasty bone in his body, Im so pleased we got him:notworthy:
I wonder where Ian is, he appears to have vanished.

ETA mention his name and he appears like magic


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Shell, he is GORGEOUS!!! Has his mother's eyes. What a handsome lad!
> 
> I think I have been ridiculously ptaient, too... (not a trait I'm known for) *lol* Wants to see my Thea!!!
> 
> Gina, Louis used to be like that, ya know...... We thought he was blind and deaf, but no... He's just stupid


will give tom and hilary a ring this afternoon and tell them to send the pictures, i havent even seen them since lol

im having one aswell lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> will give tom and hilary a ring this afternoon and tell them to send the pictures, i havent even seen them since lol
> 
> *im having one aswell* lol


Copy cat:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Couldn't resist, eh, Ian??  Poke 'em hard!! I wanna see my kitty!!!! *bounces*


----------



## ami_j

hey guys  im going shopping at 11pm tonight XD


----------



## Amalthea

Err.... Why?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Err.... Why?


tesco is open all night and it wont be busy


----------



## freekygeeky

ashley said:


> Gina, that sounds very much like the symptoms our kitten Meep had. We thought she was deaf and nearly blind as she wouldn't react but other times she'd be like a normal kitten and appeared to see and hear normally. We never got a confirmed diagnosis but we thought it was either epilepsy where the deafness/blindness was minor fits, or that she had had some trauma or illness as a very young kitten leading to neurological damage. Maybe it's worth going back to see the vet again if you are worried?
> 
> Morning everyone!


thankyou yea i think i will be going back with him, it seems to be getting worse..i dont want it to get alot worse than he is now, if he does he'll have to be an inside cat



Amalthea said:


> Gina, Louis used to be like that, ya know...... We thought he was blind and deaf, but no... He's just stupid


haha


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> tesco is open all night and it wont be busy


*lol* We do that pretty often, actually.



freekygeeky said:


> haha


 
You think I'm joking...... :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> hey guys  im going shopping at 11pm tonight XD


If you lived on the outer hebrides you'd have been doing that every ferry landing night (twice a week on Barra and South Uist) for the last 25 years or more - long before all night opening was thought of here! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* We do that pretty often, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm joking...... :whistling2:


i cant be doing with the rude people that it seems to attract XD someone ALWAYS bangs into me:censor:



feorag said:


> If you lived on the outer hebrides you'd have been doing that every ferry landing night (twice a week on Barra and South Uist) for the last 25 years or more - long before all night opening was thought of here! :lol2:


oh i couldnt of coped XD


----------



## ashley

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou yea i think i will be going back with him, it seems to be getting worse..i dont want it to get alot worse than he is now, if he does he'll have to be an inside cat
> 
> 
> 
> haha


I don't mean to worry you by what I posted, hopefully it is nothing serious and he is just day dreaming or something 



Amalthea said:


> *lol* We do that pretty often, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm joking...... :whistling2:


We do that all the time! I hate going when it's busy, I just get annoyed at everyone walking into me or driving their trolleys or buggies into me. I feel like a grumpy old wifie when I'm in busy shops, I guess I'm just unsociable :lol2:

I swear if I have kids I am so going to get my own back on all the rude people who insist on pushing their buggies into everyone's legs in town like everyone should move out of their way :bash: I now do most of my shopping online or in tesco after 10pm so all the doddery people and screaming brats are in bed :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *lol* We do that pretty often, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm joking...... :whistling2:




nop 
on top of this though he has ABSOLUTELY no control over balance, nothing, maybe he is just truly VERY special...


----------



## feorag

We found it all pretty amazing. We were down in the main village (where the ferry comes in) on the Tuesday night after the Saturday we arrived on holiday many years ago. We'd had a bar meal and came out the pub and the streets were heaving - never seen that many in the village before!

We had no idea why, so asked a girl who worked in the local shop and she said they've come for their fresh food. The newspapers arrived every day by aeroplane, but the fresh food was delivered by the ferry every Tuesday and Saturday night. So all the shops opened up at 9:00pm ready for the ferry coming in at 9:30 - course if the sea was rough it might not arrive until 10:30 or even later :gasp:

The first vehicles to unload were the bread van and the milk van and they unloaded drove up the main street to the shops and delivered their stuff, then drove back onto the ferry, because after it left Barra it then sailed on to South Uist (getting there at about 11:30pm) to do the same.

Then when the ferry had downloaded and uploaded and sailed away everyone went and did their shopping.

I thought it was wonderful!!

But I don't think I'd like to live like that every week!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> We found it all pretty amazing. We were down in the main village (where the ferry comes in) on the Tuesday night after the Saturday we arrived on holiday many years ago. We'd had a bar meal and came out the pub and the streets were heaving - never seen that many in the village before!
> 
> We had no idea why, so asked a girl who worked in the local shop and she said they've come for their fresh food. The newspapers arrived every day by aeroplane, but the fresh food was delivered by the ferry every Tuesday and Saturday night. So all the shops opened up at 9:00pm ready for the ferry coming in at 9:30 - course if the sea was rough it might not arrive until 10:30 or even later :gasp:
> 
> The first vehicles to unload were the bread van and the milk van and they unloaded drove up the main street to the shops and delivered their stuff, then drove back onto the ferry, because after it left Barra it then sailed on to South Uist (getting there at about 11:30pm) to do the same.
> 
> Then when the ferry had downloaded and uploaded and sailed away everyone went and did their shopping.
> 
> I thought it was wonderful!!
> 
> But I don't think I'd like to live like that every week!


oh i can just imagine all the crowds :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

I bet it was an awesome sight to see:no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I bet it was an awesome sight to see:no1:


It was so odd - there were young children riding pushbikes everywhere, people standing talking on street corners, walking around and loads of people standing on the quay patiently waiting. :lol2:

I remember one night someone who was obviously born on the island or had family on the island, but who had died on the mainland was brought back for burial. The ferry was open deck ferry with a hydraulic platform and the vehicles had to drive onto the platform, which then was raised to the quay height and the car driven off, then the platform was lowered for the next car (or two depending on size of vehicle). Well they unloaded the hearse first and when the platform got to quay height and the hearse started to drive off, all the family rushed forward and stopped it and then all started hugging each other and the people who had accompanied it from, the mainland. Everyone else was standing around patiently waiting for the rest to unload, but nothing could move until the hearse got off the platform. Half an hour later one of the sailors had to go and ask them to move back so the hearse could get off the platform to allow them to continue unloading. So they were running more than half an hour late without allowing for a rough sea delaying its arrival in the first place!

When we came to go home we drove onto the platform and they lowered us down and half the deck was covered in poles and ropes and all the cars on one side. We couldn't work out what was going on - then they got all the car loaded on and proceeding to load up a huge flock of sheep!! It was amazing!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It was so odd - there were young children riding pushbikes everywhere, people standing talking on street corners, walking around and loads of people standing on the quay patiently waiting. :lol2:
> 
> I remember one night someone who was obviously born on the island or had family on the island, but who had died on the mainland was brought back for burial. The ferry was open deck ferry with a hydraulic platform and the vehicles had to drive onto the platform, which then was raised to the quay height and the car driven off, then the platform was lowered for the next car (or two depending on size of vehicle). Well they unloaded the hearse first and when the platform got to quay height and the hearse started to drive off, all the family rushed forward and stopped it and then all started hugging each other and the people who had accompanied it from, the mainland. Everyone else was standing around patiently waiting for the rest to unload, but nothing could move until the hearse got off the platform. Half an hour later one of the sailors had to go and ask them to move back so the hearse could get off the platform to allow them to continue unloading. So they were running more than half an hour late without allowing for a rough sea delaying its arrival in the first place!
> 
> When we came to go home we drove onto the platform and they lowered us down and half the deck was covered in poles and ropes and all the cars on one side. We couldn't work out what was going on - then they got all the car loaded on and proceeding to load up a huge flock of sheep!! It was amazing!


 
Wow, I never knew that things like this went on:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

here is a good debate for everyone

say an animal has neurological problems... what would that animal have to be able to do for you to class it as having a good quality of life?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> here is a good debate for everyone
> 
> say an animal has neurological problems... what would that animal have to be able to do for you to class it as having a good quality of life?


Eating, drinking, some activity and generally looking like they are enjoying life.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Eating, drinking, some activity and generally looking like they are enjoying life.


 agreed and also pooping and peeing ok


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> agreed and also pooping and peeing ok


 
*nods* Ditto.


----------



## Shell195

Yeah that too:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

as above


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Eating, drinking, some activity and generally looking like they are enjoying life.


see i was thinking that...joker is eating and drinking.cleaning himself. he bruxes and is very licky. hes still not using his front leg and is weak on the back ones but still gets himself about although he can overbalance tho he just gets back up again , it doesnt seem to bother him.
even though hes been away for a day or so from the other rats he seems indifferent too ninja who i have put in for company, and he was lunging at gonzo and felix when i tried them with him (separatly) he flops down for his rest too 
im just really on the fence with him


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> agreed and also pooping and peeing ok


hes having no trouble pooing lol he has been pooing loads when i get him out :x


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> hes having no trouble pooing lol he has been pooing loads when i get him out :x


i think you know in your mind wat is best for him jamie, he doesnt sound like hes going anywhere, but only you and him can make that choice


----------



## Shell195

I think only you can tell if he is happy, try comparing him to how he used to be. Ive had a few decisions like this in my life with cats and dogs and I have known when they have had enough, its never an easy decision though. (((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i think you know in your mind wat is best for him jamie, he doesnt sound like hes going anywhere, but only you and him can make that choice





Shell195 said:


> I think only you can tell if he is happy, try comparing him to how he used to be. Ive had a few decisions like this in my life with cats and dogs and I have known when they have had enough, its never an easy decision though. (((BIG HUGS)))


thanks guys...i had a few ideas and thoughts but wanted to see if they were wildly different to what others thought. its still early days, he still could keep improving, he seems to have shown more of an interest in food and drink today.and tasty food he still tucks into. i dont think unless he really improves and gets his back legs stronger again and is less wobbly he will get to go back in the explorer with the other guys but for now i dont think hes bothered about companionship.

he likes to rest alot but i do think that with the infection and stuff hes probably likely to be quite tired , when i got him out earlier he was having a walk round. hes got even more licky , before he would lick me but now he goes overboard licking things...is that a neurological thing? he bruxes too so i dont think hes UNhappy , i just want to make sure hes getting some kind of life :\ 
back at the vets friday and the vet said he was showing no signs of pain or distress and it would be well worth giving him time to see if he improves...touch wood he hasnt got worse as of now so will see what he says friday


----------



## temerist

evening ladies (and shell)


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> evening ladies (and shell)


hey ^^


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> evening ladies (and shell)


 
*giggles* She's gonna hurt you


----------



## ashley

Evening! Ian, glad to hear you enjoyed your holiday! It's been quietish and quite lady-like without you lowering the tone! :lol2:



freekygeeky said:


> nop
> on top of this though he has ABSOLUTELY no control over balance, nothing, maybe he is just truly VERY special...


That's another thing he has in common with Meep. She had no balance and would fall off everything so couldn't go anywhere high. She also had a lack of control with her claws, we had to keep them short and blunt or she was like velcro and stuck to everything :lol2:


----------



## temerist

ive made myself a new signature :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ive made myself a new signature :lol2:


 

Yes Jen you are right I* AM* going to hurt him:bash:

Ian shouldnt your new siggy say "If only I was *30* years younger":whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just split my hoglets up, 4 boys in a large zoozone and 1 girl with Mum, they dont look impressed


----------



## Amalthea

Miley is too young for Gary (although, he does look)


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Wow, I never knew that things like this went on:gasp:


Well they are miles away from the mainland and if the only source of fresh food is the ferry and it only comes in twice a week (although it may visit more often now as this was in the mid-80s) then you would be desperate for your fresh food wouldn't you, cos the shops could run out. It's only a tiny island the entire population is only about 1300-1400 people, so you can see what I mean about being surprised at how many people there were on the village street, cos there was probably only about 100 people living in the village!



ditta said:


> i think you know in your mind wat is best for him jamie, he doesnt sound like hes going anywhere, but only you and him can make that choice


I agree with Ditta - you know him and you know what he was like normally to be able to judge whether he has any quality of life - it sounds to me that is still enjoying life, albeit it's rather slower and different for him.



Shell195 said:


> Ian shouldnt your new siggy say "If only I was *30* years younger":whistling2:


:gasp: That's Miley Cirus - she's only a baby - that should be more than 30, surely! :grin1:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well they are miles away from the mainland and if the only source of fresh food is the ferry and it only comes in twice a week (although it may visit more often now as this was in the mid-80s) then you would be desperate for your fresh food wouldn't you, cos the shops could run out. It's only a tiny island the entire population is only about 1300-1400 people, so you can see what I mean about being surprised at how many people there were on the village street, cos there was probably only about 100 people living in the village!
> 
> I agree with Ditta - you know him and you know what he was like normally to be able to judge whether he has any quality of life - it sounds to me that is still enjoying life, albeit it's rather slower and different for him.
> 
> :gasp: That's Miley Cirus - she's only a baby - that should be more than 30, surely! :grin1:


aye i think thats all it is...slower and a bit more wobbly. theres a chance he could still improve too? think i will take ninja out cos he doesnt seem like he cares whether he is alone or not, he can stay in his small cage somemore so hes not falling off anything. with neurological problems does it make them be more like a young animal?


----------



## selina20

Howdy u lot. Not been feeling to well today think i have an upset tummy. How is everyone?


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Howdy u lot. Not been feeling to well today think i have an upset tummy. How is everyone?


 
Hi hun sorry to hear you have been poorly
Im fine but I am very tired as last night I couldnt find Elmo(cat) anywhere so ended up sitting up until 2.30 am when he sauntered downstairs:bash:
He sleeps in our room so I couldnt go to bed until I found him, I checked everywhere so god knows where he was.
Tonight he went to bed at 8.30 as Im not repeating last night( I dont think he wanted to go that early but its tough)


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Hi hun sorry to hear you have been poorly
> Im fine but I am very tired as last night I couldnt find Elmo(cat) anywhere so ended up sitting up until 2.30 am when he sauntered downstairs:bash:
> He sleeps in our room so I couldnt go to bed until I found him, I checked everywhere so god knows where he was.
> Tonight he went to bed at 8.30 as Im not repeating last night( I dont think he wanted to go that early but its tough)


Eeeeeeeeek i would of done the same. Haha u sent ur kitty bed early bless him.

Im just watching my mice play with a shreddy lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

I haven't posted in this thread for ages, & I was taking some piccys of the cats today so thought I'd share them.

Heres Zander, the cream point Siamese on the cat tower



















And his little sister Clio, the chocolate tortie point Siamese in one of her favourite spots - on top of my Chameleon viv


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I haven't posted in this thread for ages, & I was taking some piccys of the cats today so thought I'd share them.
> 
> Heres Zander, the cream point Siamese on the cat tower
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And his little sister Clio, the chocolate tortie point Siamese in one of her favourite spots - on top of my Chameleon viv
> 
> image


gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Lovely cats Colin, I miss having conversations with Siamese


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Lovely cats Colin, I miss having conversations with Siamese


Come & try shutting these buggars up! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

For pointy kitties, they are pretty beautiful


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> For pointy kitties, they are pretty beautiful


Thanks Jen


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> aye i think thats all it is...slower and a bit more wobbly. theres a chance he could still improve too? think i will take ninja out cos he doesnt seem like he cares whether he is alone or not, he can stay in his small cage somemore so hes not falling off anything. with neurological problems does it make them be more like a young animal?


I think that sounds like a good idea. If he's a little unsteady then he's not going to want to climb about and he might be nervous about being bumped by one of the other boys.



selina20 said:


> Howdy u lot. Not been feeling to well today think i have an upset tummy. How is everyone?


Sorr you're not feeling too well Selina. Hope you feel better tomorrow.



Shell195 said:


> Tonight he went to bed at 8.30 as Im not repeating last night( I dont think he wanted to go that early but its tough)


Most of ours go off to bed about 10:00 every night - they're much earlier to bed than we are and are well settled by the time we get there. Quite good really cos they warm bits of the bed up in the winter! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Lovely cats Colin, I miss having conversations with Siamese


Yes, Colin gorgeous cats and I miss having conversations too! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I do love siamesey personalities (although, Kallie can be a pain in the ass sometimes... she's gor oriental blood), but I am not a fan of their shape >.<


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I do love siamesey personalities (although, Kallie can be a pain in the ass sometimes... she's gor oriental blood), but I am not a fan of their shape >.<


I love the Siamese shape


----------



## feorag

Me too! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I prefer short (not squished) noses *lol*


----------



## feorag

I likes them long!!!

Like my dogs!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Look at the cat belly mane thread for more Siamese shape hehe


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Me too! :2thumb:


Me three:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I am used to being the odd one out


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I think that sounds like a good idea. If he's a little unsteady then he's not going to want to climb about and he might be nervous about being bumped by one of the other boys.
> 
> Sorr you're not feeling too well Selina. Hope you feel better tomorrow.
> 
> Most of ours go off to bed about 10:00 every night - they're much earlier to bed than we are and are well settled by the time we get there. Quite good really cos they warm bits of the bed up in the winter! :2thumb:
> 
> Yes, Colin gorgeous cats and I miss having conversations too! :sad:


yeah...the way hes behaving i dont think hes bothered too much...he has some more time for me to observe him anyway. but what youve all said has been very helpful x


----------



## ashley

Morning, 

Eileen, how's Harry? Is he enjoying being spoilt rotten and his bedtime snacks of chicken?

I haven't seen Fenwoman around lately, is she ok? I love reading her stories of what she got up to at the weekends :lol2:


----------



## selina20

ashley said:


> Morning,
> 
> Eileen, how's Harry? Is he enjoying being spoilt rotten and his bedtime snacks of chicken?
> 
> I haven't seen Fenwoman around lately, is she ok? I love reading her stories of what she got up to at the weekends :lol2:


Shes been busy with her pets lately thats all.

Hows u?


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Amalthea said:


> I am used to being the odd one out


You so are! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



ami_j said:


> yeah...the way hes behaving i dont think hes bothered too much...he has some more time for me to observe him anyway. but what youve all said has been very helpful x


I agree - same as me with Harry. As soon as I see any deterioration, he'll be off to the great scratch pole in the sky, but until then, he's being spoiled and i'm loving it!



ashley said:


> Eileen, how's Harry? Is he enjoying being spoilt rotten and his bedtime snacks of chicken?


He's OK a the minute, thanks Ashley.

Eating his normal meals and loving his 'in-betweenies' of chicken. Yesterday I brought home a huge trout from the Sanctuary (cos our otter died :sad: and there are apparently still a load of trout in the freezer). I baked it in the oven at tea time when cooking our tea, took all the flesh off the bones and got a big tupperware bowl of lovely trouty flesh. So Harry had that last night for his supper and absolutely loved it. I'm frightened that if I give him too much chicken he'll lose the enthusiasm for it and find it boring, so having the trout will make a huge difference. 

Well I'm off childminding for the day, catch up later when I get to work - I work so hard at my job, me!! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I am sure Harry is a very happy lad 

Gary and I are having a date today  Movies and lunch


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> I am sure Harry is a very happy lad
> 
> Gary and I are having a date today  Movies and lunch


I so wish i had the time for such luxuries lol


----------



## Amalthea

We make time to have a date day every now and then....


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> We make time to have a date day every now and then....


We do go on a few when Ewans godmum is free


----------



## feorag

I've got a date with Skye today! :lol2: We're going to the woods! :whistling2:

Got to drop Dan off at school in half an hour and then we're off to the woods for a blow-out, then I'm gonna take him back into the town centre and walk around in circles for an hour, cos he was so good last week!

Selina - any news on the BTS show for the jewellery??? I bought a lot more spider charms and beads, but I don't know whether to carry on making more jewellery or not?


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> I've got a date with Skye today! :lol2: We're going to the woods! :whistling2:
> 
> Got to drop Dan off at school in half an hour and then we're off to the woods for a blow-out, then I'm gonna take him back into the town centre and walk around in circles for an hour, cos he was so good last week!
> 
> Selina - any news on the BTS show for the jewellery??? I bought a lot more spider charms and beads, but I don't know whether to carry on making more jewellery or not?


Nope lol. Tell ya what ill speak to a friend who has a table to see whether i can put some on there .


----------



## ashley

selina20 said:


> Shes been busy with her pets lately thats all.
> 
> Hows u?


I was just wondering as I hadn't noticed her about lately. Saying that, I haven't been on much myself!



feorag said:


> He's OK a the minute, thanks Ashley.
> 
> Eating his normal meals and loving his 'in-betweenies' of chicken. Yesterday I brought home a huge trout from the Sanctuary (cos our otter died :sad: and there are apparently still a load of trout in the freezer). I baked it in the oven at tea time when cooking our tea, took all the flesh off the bones and got a big tupperware bowl of lovely trouty flesh. So Harry had that last night for his supper and absolutely loved it. I'm frightened that if I give him too much chicken he'll lose the enthusiasm for it and find it boring, so having the trout will make a huge difference.
> 
> Well I'm off childminding for the day, catch up later when I get to work - I work so hard at my job, me!! :whistling2:


Sorry if I sounded insensitive, I don't mean to but I don't come across very well. It seems like you made the right decision though! Although, 'in-betweenies' does sound a bit rude, can't think why. Where's Ian when you need him :lol2:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> I've got a date with Skye today! :lol2: We're going to the woods! :whistling2:
> 
> Got to drop Dan off at school in half an hour and then we're off to the woods for a blow-out, then I'm gonna take him back into the town centre and walk around in circles for an hour, cos he was so good last week!
> 
> Selina - any news on the BTS show for the jewellery??? I bought a lot more spider charms and beads, but I don't know whether to carry on making more jewellery or not?


Just put a post on the other forum lol. Have asked for some room on someones table which there should be lol.


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Sorry if I sounded insensitive, I don't mean to but I don't come across very well. It seems like you made the right decision though! Although, 'in-betweenies' does sound a bit rude, can't think why. Where's Ian when you need him :lol2:


I didn't think you sounded insensitive at all! Don't worry about it - I thought you sounding caring.

In-betweenies does sound a bit rude, doesn't it :lol2: A bit like having a quickie! :roll2:



selina20 said:


> Just put a post on the other forum lol. Have asked for some room on someones table which there should be lol.


Aw Seline, you didn't have to do that. I just didn't know whether to carry on making stuff or not, cos it's only 2 weeks away. It would be great if one of your friends would be prepared to sell some of the stuff for me though.


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> I didn't think you sounded insensitive at all! Don't worry about it - I thought you sounding caring.
> 
> In-betweenies does sound a bit rude, doesn't it :lol2: A bit like having a quickie! :roll2:
> 
> Aw Seline, you didn't have to do that. I just didn't know whether to carry on making stuff or not, cos it's only 2 weeks away. It would be great if one of your friends would be prepared to sell some of the stuff for me though.


Yea im sure they will .

Plus i want to order one lol.


----------



## freekygeeky

well Ginger needs to go to the vets and i cant get him in the cage, ive just had to cancel his appointment 
where is ma dad when i need him


----------



## freekygeeky

appointment is made for tommorrow, eye all cleaned up, stroppy cat!!!


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Yea im sure they will .
> 
> Plus i want to order one lol.


That would be awesome thanks!!!

I can post the stuff to them (or you if you are planning on going as a visitor, whatever) I would number each item and give her a list of what I've made and the price I want and if she wants to add a bit on to help towards the cost of her stall I would be quite happy for that (as long as she doesn't add so much on that people think it's too expensive and don't buy it of course! :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

Since this is the random thread, I just have to say, Feorag, your cats are _stunning_.

My all time favourite breed are abyssinians, especially blue or silver, and somalis are a close second! I hope to have one someday and I'll be lucky if they're as beautiful as yours!


----------



## feorag

Aw, thank you so much - you're very kind! 

I started with an Abysinnian for my first cat and I loved him to bits, as soon as I found I could get that same cat, but wearing an 'overcoat' I was made up!!! I so love longhaired animals, but just didn't like persian type.

Sadly not many breeders of somalis in Ireland and to be honest the two that I know of I most certainly wouldn't recommend, but if you're prepared to come to the mainland I'm sure we could find you a stunner when you're ready.


----------



## Luxy

Thank you!

I was in touch with one of those somali breeders actually, a few months back, but I was not particularly impressed with their way of dealing with both their cats and with me! I decided to leave off until I could find someone I trusted a little more.

When the time comes I can see myself popping over for the right cat - I'll be sure you're my first port of call! :2thumb:



feorag said:


> Aw, thank you so much - you're very kind!
> 
> I started with an Abysinnian for my first cat and I loved him to bits, as soon as I found I could get that same cat, but wearing an 'overcoat' I was made up!!! I so love longhaired animals, but just didn't like persian type.
> 
> Sadly not many breeders of somalis in Ireland and to be honest the two that I know of I most certainly wouldn't recommend, but if you're prepared to come to the mainland I'm sure we could find you a stunner when you're ready.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone.
Just thought I would let everyone know how things are going with Dante and Figaro. I know I am going to be reprimanded by a couple of you but I have takne on a 7 week old normal kitten( not a bengal like I had considered) who was attacked by a dog on his face he is ok but has a nasty mark on his nose and near his eye. He has been to the vets and given the all clear and h thinks there is no permenant damage mentally either. I have only had him a day this is day two and he seems to have settled ok. The introductions with Dante and Figaro are going slowly Dante is very wary and tends to growl but he has been right up nose to nose with him and been fine but Figaro is very scared of him and is tending to give him a wide berth but did spend last night in the same room as him but sat very far away. I am hoping they will accept him ok but if they don't I do have an alternative home for him where I know he will be loved and pampered like he deserves.


----------



## feorag

Luxy said:


> I was in touch with one of those somali breeders actually, a few months back, but I was not particularly impressed with their way of dealing with both their cats and with me! I decided to leave off until I could find someone I trusted a little more.
> 
> When the time comes I can see myself popping over for the right cat - I'll be sure you're my first port of call! :2thumb:


You had a lucky escape - I really am so unimpressed with both of them, one in particular who is renowned throughout the cat fancy for not even feeding hers right cos they are always very skinny! :gasp:

I won't be able to sell you one cos I'm not breeding any more, but I can point you in the direction of someone who will sell you an outgoing, well socialised, well cared for and loved kitten, which is what you want!



sammy1969 said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know how things are going with Dante and Figaro. I know I am going to be reprimanded by a couple of you but I have takne on a 7 week old normal kitten( not a bengal like I had considered) who was attacked by a dog on his face he is ok but has a nasty mark on his nose and near his eye. He has been to the vets and given the all clear and h thinks there is no permenant damage mentally either. I have only had him a day this is day two and he seems to have settled ok. The introductions with Dante and Figaro are going slowly Dante is very wary and tends to growl but he has been right up nose to nose with him and been fine but Figaro is very scared of him and is tending to give him a wide berth but did spend last night in the same room as him but sat very far away. I am hoping they will accept him ok but if they don't I do have an alternative home for him where I know he will be loved and pampered like he deserves.


Poor little kitten - not a very good start to life, being attacked by a dog, is it? :roll:

I hope it all works out for you, just take it slow and easy and let Dante and Figaro decided how far they want to go and when and I'm sure it'll all work out well in the end.


----------



## Shell195

What a traumatic day I have had at the sanctuary:bash:
First the 2 peacocks have been caught after going AWOL for many weeks, I was then left to clip their wings:bash:
2 days ago one of our muscovey ducks was found dead, then yesterday one of the drakes was found dead. The vets did pms but could find nothing wrong and put them all on Baytril. This morning the ducks were all fine but by late afternoon one o the ducks was off her legs and shaking, we got an emergency appointment at the vets and I took her in. It looks for all the world like a neorological problem, her temp is normal and her body weight is excellent.
If this duck dies the vets are sending off samples of everything as we need to know what the cause is
Its times like this I need Pam 

I get home tonight and Daniel tells me that his ex girlfriend has been ringing him because after getting rid of the Bengal and her 2 kittens(now at the sanctuary) she has gone out and bought a black labrador puppy:bash: Words fail me....................................


----------



## sammy1969

Not good at all hun why do people do stuff like that I never understand it yes I do take on pets no longer wanted or the owners can no longer look after them or like Nero the new kitten been through the mill but I always think about it first and would never just swap one pet for another. 

I do hope everything works out ok with the ducks and everything at the sanctuary hun
Mind you after monday I am glad that I do have things to occupy me as I witnessed a little girl being hit by a car and I am just prayng she makes it as she is in critcal condition in hospital. Why people have to speed in residential areas is beyond me


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds very stressful, Shell  I can't believe Daniel's ex went and got a puppy!!! Stupid girl!


----------



## feorag

Neither can I - she really is an idiot! :bash:

So sorry to hear about your ducks, Shell. I hope they can find out what it is and that it's treatable.


----------



## Shell195

Still dont know what is up with the ducks, the one at the vets is the same but they are tube feeding her with fluids.
If she dies they are sending her body to the Defra people for them to diagnose, we are still worried


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Still dont know what is up with the ducks, the one at the vets is the same but they are tube feeding her with fluids.
> If she dies they are sending her body to the Defra people for them to diagnose, we are still worried


i hope the duck will be ok shell 

vets tomorrow, im still not decided on what to do but im leaning more that he eats, sleeps (alot) drinks and potters about...
ive cut one of my dogs joint care treats into bits, they are for dogs 10-25kg so i took the average and worked out how many jokers would make up that weight (32, hes about 500g) and cut it into that many pieces to see if it helps. not that he has eaten it...
maybe the vet can suggest something , to help boost his muscles


----------



## Shell195

Poor Joker and poor you. Fingers crossed all goes well at the vets


----------



## Amalthea

Got everything crossed for all the vet visits


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Poor Joker and poor you. Fingers crossed all goes well at the vets





Amalthea said:


> Got everything crossed for all the vet visits


thanks  i hate the feeling i have when im going with him


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> thanks  i hate the feeling i have when im going with him


So do I and I know it so well! :sad:

I doubt very much that you can do anything to boost his muscles because of his age, but if he isn't eating the joint care, might he take a drop of cod liver oil on his kale or something else he likes to eat to help his joints?#

It's a great supplement for joint care and I'm sure rats would love fish flavoured oil?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So do I and I know it so well! :sad:
> 
> I doubt very much that you can do anything to boost his muscles because of his age, but if he isn't eating the joint care, might he take a drop of cod liver oil on his kale or something else he likes to eat to help his joints?#
> 
> *It's a great supplement for joint care and I'm sure rats would love fish flavoured oil?*





Just dont kiss him afterwards :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> [/B]Just dont kiss him afterwards :lol2:


:lol2:

Any news on the ducks???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Any news on the ducks???


 
Just on the phone now, not good news. The duck died this morning and we have another one ill which is now at the vets:bash: The vets have sent the ducks body to DEFRA in Preston so they can run tests on it and find out what is up with them. We are half emptying the large pond daily into the septic tank then filling up with fresh water and they are all on Baytril. Its only affecting the Muscovies at the minute, I hope it is something that cant be passed to the rest of the birds
On a better note our vet who is a partner in the practise has wiped off the whole sanctuary vet bill for last month so we have a zero balance. This is the same vet who treated my poorly hog last year for a few months and refused to charge me. Is it any wonder we love our vets:notworthy:


----------



## freekygeeky

Ignore my double chin!!
But i wanna show off my hair, SO happy with it


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Ignore my double chin!!
> But i wanna show off my hair, SO happy with it
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Wow your hair looks great :no1: If thats a double chin then mine must be
a quadrupal one:gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Wow your hair looks great :no1: If thats a double chin then mine must be
> a quadrupal one:gasp:


fankyou!! hehe!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> On a better note our vet who is a partner in the practise has wiped off the whole sanctuary vet bill for last month so we have a zero balance. This is the same vet who treated my poorly hog last year for a few months and refused to charge me. Is it any wonder we love our vets:notworthy:


So you should! I told you our Sanctuary vets charge us for animals we haven't even had on our premises if people tell them we told them to the take the wild animal there! :bash:

Gina - your hair is lush and if that's a double chin I'll show my *rse in Fenwick's window!!


----------



## ditta

great hair gina: victory:


shell sorry to hear bout your ducks, hope they find a cause soon


well spaghetti went for his meds chesk up this morn and his liver is doing well, hes reduced his meds to one a day from two so thats brilliant news


baby dice went along too just to check if ian could feel any buns in her oven, but alas its too early, she was bred on the 8th april and gestation is 60 odd days so i thought they would be quite developed by now, think its just wishful thinking on my part cos i really dont want that chocolate chester near her again, but the vet did say he doesnt think she is still in season so keeping my fingers crossed:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Ditta, a cat's pregnancy is 65 days and at this stage I wouldn't know whether my cat was pregnant either. Although I know vets can feel tiny little hard 'nordules' on the womb which are implanted eggs somewhere around about the 3rd week, but I wouldn't be seeing any signs at all yet.


----------



## sammy1969

Love the hair Freeky must of taken ages and if that is a double chin I hate to think what I have lol

~On a different note day 3 of new kitten ad he is being a little devil lol.he has been named Nero and acts like a little emperor sitting on heads and backs and playing with anything he can get his paws on lol including fingers toes and my partners nose last night lol( he bit his nose afterhe couldn't get any malt loaf from him) He is sleeping for about four hours at a time and is eating a drinking well and so far not a single accident which is great. Dante is getting more curious coming up and snifing before hissing and turning away but he hasn't atttacked at all and is more angry at us than the kitten. Figaro is ok with the kitten if a little scared and wary but he will come into the same room and curl up and sleep now, which he didnt do at first. I will try and get some pics up of Nero for you all to see once I can get the memory card port of my lappy working as like all kittens he is all eyes and paws at the moment and extrememly cute lol~


Shell I hope everything turns out ok with the ducks and that it isnt anything too serious


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Ditta, a cat's pregnancy is 65 days and at this stage I wouldn't know whether my cat was pregnant either. Although I know vets can feel tiny little hard 'nordules' on the womb which are implanted eggs somewhere around about the 3rd week, but I wouldn't be seeing any signs at all yet.


 
but eileen i want to now know:bash:

im thinking of trying to get her to pee on a stick:lol2: wat u think?


----------



## freekygeeky

tankyou everyone


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> So do I and I know it so well! :sad:
> 
> I doubt very much that you can do anything to boost his muscles because of his age, but if he isn't eating the joint care, might he take a drop of cod liver oil on his kale or something else he likes to eat to help his joints?#
> 
> It's a great supplement for joint care and I'm sure rats would love fish flavoured oil?


i asked the vet about supplements and she said that it wouldnt make any difference as its his nerves causing it. hes back home anyway  she didnt even mention putting him to sleep so its leg excercises to try and keep his muscle tone up. need to make him a tasty easy to eat mix too cos hes lost a bit of weight and obv i dont want him to lose more otherwise would need to think about whether its fair to keep him. he attacked his kale with some gusto but didnt eat it all so maybe he just needs high calorie things?



Shell195 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Just dont kiss him afterwards :lol2:


lol hes started licking EVERYTHING :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Just on the phone now, not good news. The duck died this morning and we have another one ill which is now at the vets:bash: The vets have sent the ducks body to DEFRA in Preston so they can run tests on it and find out what is up with them. We are half emptying the large pond daily into the septic tank then filling up with fresh water and they are all on Baytril. Its only affecting the Muscovies at the minute, I hope it is something that cant be passed to the rest of the birds
> On a better note our vet who is a partner in the practise has wiped off the whole sanctuary vet bill for last month so we have a zero balance. This is the same vet who treated my poorly hog last year for a few months and refused to charge me. Is it any wonder we love our vets:notworthy:


oh no poor duck i hope it can be sorted soon. what a nice vet, mine didnt charge me a penny today, guess its cos it was a follow up


----------



## Shell195

We need photos of Nero asap:flrt:
Thanks for the support girls:no1:

:lol2: Ditta, cant they scan skunks?


----------



## Amalthea

Loving the hair, Gina!! Now your head is in your avvie, eh? *clears throat*

Getting ready for a party  Made a neat bracelet last night that I'll have to put a pic up of  Am quite pleased with it  Unusual 

Ian, where's my Thea pics?


----------



## sammy1969

Will have to get Glyn to put them on my photobucket account so can get them on here for you lol


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Loving the hair, Gina!! Now your head is in your avvie, eh? *clears throat*
> 
> Getting ready for a party  Made a neat bracelet last night that I'll have to put a pic up of  Am quite pleased with it  Unusual
> 
> Ian, where's my Thea pics?


lol


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> We need photos of Nero asap:flrt:
> THanks for the support girls:no1:
> 
> :lol2: Ditta, cant they scan skunks?


 i didnt take her shell but i thought they could, maybe he wants to wait til he sure she is:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i didnt take her shell but i thought they could, maybe he wants to wait til he sure she is:lol2:


Great news about Spaghetti :no1:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Great news about Spaghetti :no1:


 isnt it just. he was very pleased with his progress:flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> but eileen i want to now know:bash:
> 
> im thinking of trying to get her to pee on a stick:lol2: wat u think?


What do I think?? Hmm.............. :hmm: that you're a silly cow! :lol2: (in the nicest possible way of course, so don't take offence!)

Have you been weighing her. That's what I used to do I weighed on the same day every week and when I began to see a regular weight gain, that was an indicator. Of course with cats you look for the nipples 'pinking up' which happens at about 28 days and then you know for sure.

I'm very sad tonight! :sad:

I've just sat and watched the first 2 episodes of Monty Hall's Great Escape. Last year he was at Applecross in the far west, but this year he's on the Outer Hebrides and I love it out there, so I'm madly jealous and looking at all the fabulous white beaches and turquoise water has made me all nostaglic and pissed off, cos I'm here and not there! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

ami_j said:


> i asked the vet about supplements and she said that it wouldnt make any difference as its his nerves causing it. hes back home anyway  she didnt even mention putting him to sleep so its leg excercises to try and keep his muscle tone up. need to make him a tasty easy to eat mix too cos hes lost a bit of weight and obv i dont want him to lose more otherwise would need to think about whether its fair to keep him. he attacked his kale with some gusto but didnt eat it all so maybe he just needs high calorie things?
> 
> 
> 
> lol hes started licking EVERYTHING :lol2:
> 
> 
> oh no poor duck i hope it can be sorted soon. what a nice vet, mine didnt charge me a penny today, guess its cos it was a follow up


quoted cos i think ppl missed it


----------



## freekygeeky

did you see the thing about pigs on watchdog yesteray, then mentioned the little pig farm in cambridge :O hmmm not good...

BBC iPlayer - Watchdog: 29/04/2010

9 mins ish


----------



## sammy1969

freekygeeky said:


> did you see the thing about pigs on watchdog yesteray, then mentioned the little pig farm in cambridge :O
> 
> BBC iPlayer - Watchdog: 29/04/2010
> 
> 9 mins ish


Yeah was really shocked especially when they said hte would take the pig back and blamed another breeder supplying non micro pigs did like theone that at a year old was twice the size it should of been and was still growing. I never knew you could get micro pigs


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> quoted cos i think ppl missed it


I certainly did miss it ,sorry:blush:
Poor Joker but at least he has a loving mummy to care for him. Maybe you could give him some baby food to bulk up his calorie intake or what about Build up?
Im glad it wasnt a bad outcome for him though


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> What do I think?? Hmm.............. :hmm: that you're a silly cow! :lol2: (in the nicest possible way of course, so don't take offence!)
> 
> Have you been weighing her. That's what I used to do I weighed on the same day every week and when I began to see a regular weight gain, that was an indicator. Of course with cats you look for the nipples 'pinking up' which happens at about 28 days and then you know for sure.
> 
> I'm very sad tonight! :sad:
> 
> I've just sat and watched the first 2 episodes of Monty Hall's Great Escape. Last year he was at Applecross in the far west, but this year he's on the Outer Hebrides and I love it out there, so I'm madly jealous and looking at all the fabulous white beaches and turquoise water has made me all nostaglic and pissed off, cos I'm here and not there! :bash:


 
It sounds wonderful, I want to go too. I love Scotland


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I certainly did miss it ,sorry:blush:
> Poor Joker but at least he has a loving mummy to care for him. Maybe you could give him some baby food to bulk up his calorie intake or what about Build up?
> Im glad it wasnt a bad outcome for him though


dont worry 
yeah , important think is getting him eating better or more calorie foods...any of you used nurish um/em?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> dont worry
> yeah , important think is getting him eating better or more calorie foods...any of you used nurish um/em?


Ive never even heard of it let alone used it:lol2: Maybe brave the rat people on the forum *Gulp


----------



## Shell195

Those pigs are small compared to average pigs but still not Micro


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive never even heard of it let alone used it:lol2: Maybe brave the rat people on the forum *Gulp


oh god no :lol2: its made for cats *goes to find linky*
The Rat Warehouse

theres this too

The Rat Warehouse


----------



## feorag

Jaime that link isn't working - they site is down for maintenance - typical!

I've never heard of it either. Could you not give him Complan? That's what was suggested to me for the red squirrel who was badly injured in a road accident and wasn't able to eat. That's an invalid type, build-up food.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Jaime that link isn't working - they site is down for maintenance - typical!
> 
> I've never heard of it either. Could you not give him Complan? That's what was suggested to me for the red squirrel who was badly injured in a road accident and wasn't able to eat. That's an invalid type, build-up food.


ugh  where can i get that from?


----------



## sammy1969

Should be able to get it from any chemist hun


----------



## feorag

Any chemist or supermarket.


----------



## sammy1969

Nero has decided mouse leads make great toys lol he keeps attacking both mine and Glyn's. Mind you one weird thing about him he seems to have permenantly cold feet lol I just have found out as he has just climbed up my back lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Should be able to get it from any chemist hun


"Build up" is very similar


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Should be able to get it from any chemist hun





feorag said:


> Any chemist or supermarket.


ooo ta  both of you 

and its nice and calorie full? just want to boost his appetite some more, he eats but not as much , i think its cos he cant hold it in his little hands, he lays with his head in the bowl...he liked budgie seed. 
i need to make up an easy , tasty new mix for him that he only needs a bit of...is that even possible :\

im panicking a bit tbh i want to care for him but im starting to feel like theres a lot ive got to do...i dont mind doing that but its not knowing where to start and if its possible...does that make sense  might make him some lactol porridge , i still have a bit left from when he and his siblings were babies. 

he has apple juice in his water too, to make it bit more appealing. 


speaking of squirrels, not today but last time he was at the vet, monday i think , when we were at the bus stop someone was looking in the box and went oh its empty...im like no theres something in there, so she looks in the carrier and is like whats that...so i said he was a rat and shes like its massive , its a squirrel with a shaved tail.....oh dear , they think hes big they should see his brother Trouble, a good half a kilo + of rat (prob even more now)

and Joker isnt grey, hes blue agouti *snooty face* :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Nero has decided mouse leads make great toys lol he keeps attacking both mine and Glyn's. Mind you one weird thing about him he seems to have permenantly cold feet lol I just have found out as he has just climbed up my back lol


oh kittens are so naughty :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Came home from my party tonight... Went to feed the critters and Oliver's gone.... Sat here in tears.


----------



## sammy1969

Aww I love blue rats used to have a lovely big female as well as a large male he as huge and full of fun and mischief when out and about. Peopel used to look panicky when they saw him where he was sooo big but he was such a big softy. I still miss my rats but they all lived to a grand old age of 4+ which was good


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> ooo ta  both of you
> 
> and its nice and calorie full? just want to boost his appetite some more, he eats but not as much , i think its cos he cant hold it in his little hands, he lays with his head in the bowl...he liked budgie seed.
> i need to make up an easy , tasty new mix for him that he only needs a bit of...is that even possible :\
> 
> im panicking a bit tbh i want to care for him but im starting to feel like theres a lot ive got to do...i dont mind doing that but its not knowing where to start and if its possible...does that make sense  might make him some lactol porridge , i still have a bit left from when he and his siblings were babies.
> 
> he has apple juice in his water too, to make it bit more appealing.
> 
> 
> speaking of squirrels, not today but last time he was at the vet, monday i think , when we were at the bus stop someone was looking in the box and went oh its empty...im like no theres something in there, so she looks in the carrier and is like whats that...so i said he was a rat and shes like its massive , its a squirrel with a shaved tail.....oh dear , they think hes big they should see his brother Trouble, a good half a kilo + of rat (prob even more now)
> 
> and Joker isnt grey, hes blue agouti *snooty face* :lol2:


 
Complan link Product for weight management


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> oh kittens are so naughty :flrt:


I know he is juming all over the sofa at moment puncing on us both and trying to help Glyn with his uni animation lol


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Came home from my party tonight... Went to feed the critters and Oliver's gone.... Sat here in tears.


Awww hun huggs I am so sorry


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> and its nice and calorie full? just want to boost his appetite some more, he eats but not as much , i think its cos he cant hold it in his little hands, he lays with his head in the bowl...he liked budgie seed.


Yes it's high calorie which is why it's a good food for sick and convalescent people (and obviously animals).

You could put some mashed banana or anything else that he likes into it and he'll be able to lick it up.



Amalthea said:


> Came home from my party tonight... Went to feed the critters and Oliver's gone.... Sat here in tears.


:gasp: Jen - I'm so sorry!!! Poor Oliver and of course poor Annie!!


----------



## freekygeeky

well thats odd, ginger just woke up meowing LOADS really talking... odd.. maybe he had a dream? he never meows unless your feeding him.

EDIT - still meowing... hmmm odd


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Came home from my party tonight... Went to feed the critters and Oliver's gone.... Sat here in tears.


oh jen, i really am sorry to hear this news  *hug*



sammy1969 said:


> Aww I love blue rats used to have a lovely big female as well as a large male he as huge and full of fun and mischief when out and about. Peopel used to look panicky when they saw him where he was sooo big but he was such a big softy. I still miss my rats but they all lived to a grand old age of 4+ which was good


four is brilliant for a ratty  will find you a pic of him 


Shell195 said:


> Complan link Product for weight management


thank you shell  hes eating something at the mo when hes done going to take him out for his physio


sammy1969 said:


> I know he is juming all over the sofa at moment puncing on us both and trying to help Glyn with his uni animation lol


awwwwww <3


feorag said:


> Yes it's high calorie which is why it's a good food for sick and convalescent people (and obviously animals).
> 
> You could put some mashed banana or anything else that he likes into it and he'll be able to lick it up.
> 
> :gasp: Jen - I'm so sorry!!! Poor Oliver and of course poor Annie!!


brilliant  will look it up on tesco webby find out how much it is


----------



## Shell195

Jen, gone as in lost or gone as in gone? 

((( BIG HUGS)))


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx.... 

It was horrible, too, cuz he went in his bed, which is on top of a heat mat. Now I am having to air out the room... I couldn't get him out, had to have Gary do it.


----------



## sammy1969

Aww poor ginger.
I will try to find a pic of them both not sure if I have any on the lappy I think there may of been some on the external hd but that isnt working at moment wil get gyln to have alook at it for me. 
Ok thats a new one never heard a kiten meow and purr at the same time before lol


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx....
> 
> It was horrible, too, cuz he went in his bed, which is on top of a heat mat. Now I am having to air out the room... I couldn't get him out, had to have Gary do it.


That kind of gone, Im so sorry that is really sad 

RIP Oliver


----------



## freekygeeky

RIP oliver


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen, gone as in lost or gone as in gone?
> 
> ((( BIG HUGS)))


 
Gone.


----------



## Amalthea

I don't understand... He wasn't old... Just past middle age (ish)


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Aww I love blue rats used to have a lovely big female as well as a large male he as huge and full of fun and mischief when out and about. Peopel used to look panicky when they saw him where he was sooo big but he was such a big softy. I still miss my rats but they all lived to a grand old age of 4+ which was good


here he is...hes a bit orangey now due to the agouti but he was so blue as a baby
13 days









19 days old









Joker and his dad (joker is the one looking at the camera)


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> here he is...hes a bit orangey now due to the agouti but he was so blue as a baby
> 13 days
> image
> 
> 19 days old
> image
> 
> Joker and his dad (joker is the one looking at the camera)
> image
> 
> image


Awwww he is gorgeous reminds me of bluey my baby boy his dad is lovely too hope he gets better soon hun.
I must admit I have been lucky when it comes to my rats living to old ages most of them have been over 4 the youngest one to go was still 2+ years not sure what I did right but whatever it was it worked mind you they did get lots of love and attention and they had lots of natural treats and things like apple juice. Blueys mum lived to gone four and was a cheeky sausage who used to live free and used to eat whatever I was eating when she could get away with it lol including nicking a whole fried egg and running off with it to munch lol


----------



## Shell195

Tell me the benefits of apple juice and how you feed it please


----------



## Amalthea

Ian, I need kitten pictures to cheer me up.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> here he is...hes a bit orangey now due to the agouti but he was so blue as a baby
> 13 days
> image
> 
> 19 days old
> image
> 
> Joker and his dad (joker is the one looking at the camera)
> image
> 
> image


Gorgeous ratties:flrt: The last rat is huge, I have a rex that looks that 
big:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely ratlets, Jaime!!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Awwww he is gorgeous reminds me of bluey my baby boy his dad is lovely too hope he gets better soon hun.
> I must admit I have been lucky when it comes to my rats living to old ages most of them have been over 4 the youngest one to go was still 2+ years not sure what I did right but whatever it was it worked mind you they did get lots of love and attention and they had lots of natural treats and things like apple juice. Blueys mum lived to gone four and was a cheeky sausage who used to live free and used to eat whatever I was eating when she could get away with it lol including nicking a whole fried egg and running off with it to munch lol


hehe naughty guys 


Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous ratties:flrt: The last rat is huge, I have a rex that looks that
> big:lol2:


they are all joker hun  in various life stages
hes not that big really , looks it in the pics tho 

this is the big one


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Tell me the benefits of apple juice and how you feed it please


Lol hmm with great difficulty my excuse is that I am tired due to Nero lol he has had me up for past two nights hoping he sleeps through tonight though. He waits till I am just dozing off and then pounces on me lol either my head or my backside lol. Cant keep him out of bedroom as my other cat keeps opening the door lol


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Ian, I need kitten pictures to cheer me up.


 
Would pics of my little Nero help hun


----------



## Amalthea

Probably


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Lovely ratlets, Jaime!!


ty hun 
hope these cheer you up , until you get pics of Thea


----------



## Shell195

Ian hasnt been on much:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

Jen does this help?


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx guys!!  Not much cuter in this world than kittens......


----------



## sammy1969

freekygeeky said:


> Jen does this help?
> image


Wow that face looks very familiar lol looks like my baby


----------



## Amalthea

Think I am heading to bed... Nighty night xx


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Think I am heading to bed... Nighty night xx


night jen x


----------



## sammy1969

Night hun willhave pics of Nero on here for you to see when you come on tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you x


----------



## freekygeeky

sammy1969 said:


> Wow that face looks very familiar lol looks like my baby


hehe its myyy baby!!
Tom


----------



## sammy1969

*Nero Pic heavy*

Ok as promised pics of my little man Nero. Sorry about size but dont know how to change it


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ok as promised pics of my little man Nero. Sorry about size but dont know how to change it
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> :flrt:


Thankyou he is lovely te mark on the top of his nose is from where a dog attacked him but he doesnt seem phased at all by it and isnt scared of my two little monsters. I wonder if he will take after my little brain damaged cat and think he is a puppy as one of m dogs loves to mother him lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thankyou he is lovely te mark on the top of his nose is from where a dog attacked him but he doesnt seem phased at all by it and isnt scared of my two little monsters. I wonder if he will take after my little brain damaged cat and think he is a puppy as one of m dogs loves to mother him lol


bless him , poor little thing


----------



## Shell195

What a cheeky looking kitten:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Just three of my rats Sarah is the blue roan or husky at the front with Grace who was blueys mum on her right just before she had her stroke


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> What a cheeky looking kitten:flrt:


Oh he is Shell lol he is attacking my feet as we speak lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> image
> 
> Just three of my rats Sarah is the blue roan or husky at the front with Grace who was blueys mum on her right just before she had her stroke


awwww  roans would be so much better if they kept their colour, mine are roaning out, even though they are much older than normally they lose their colour


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awwww  roans would be so much better if they kept their colour, mine are roaning out, even though they are much older than normally they lose their colour


I know what you mean mine didnt lose their colour til llater than usual but they all do it. Grace was a lovely cream roan but she looked white near the end


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know what you mean mine didnt lose their colour til llater than usual but they all do it. Grace was a lovely cream roan but she looked white near the end


awww. i love the marking just not when it goes
mine are reduced marking so i think thats why they arent roaning fast at all, just bits on their face. they are really small for bucks too, they are like over 6months and still littleish


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awww. i love the marking just not when it goes
> mine are reduced marking so i think thats why they arent roaning fast at all, just bits on their face. they are really small for bucks too, they are like over 6months and still littleish
> 
> image
> image


Awww they are soo cute makes me want some again lol but Imust stay strong and not give in to those urges think 21 pets is enough lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Awww they are soo cute makes me want some again lol but Imust stay strong and not give in to those urges think 21 pets is enough lol


they are little sods, well the dumbo is the topeared is lovely....hes called zero as i thought there was zero chance i would ever pick a roan topeared male (some topeared males have big bodies and tiny ears they just dont look right imo anyway lol):lol2: 21...i have more than that in rats alone haha


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

mornin all

ive just got in from posin naked round manchester with 499 other people:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mornin all
> 
> ive just got in from posin naked round manchester with 499 other people:whistling2:


 
Tell us more Cat (it sounds a bit chilly)

ETA is it for this? http://www.metro.co.uk/news/816606-spencer-tunick-to-take-photos-of-naked-salford-people


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Did you really do it Cat??

My God, there are some odd-shaped *rses there aren't there! :lol2:

Salford is behind the times, he did it here first 5 years ago with 1700 people! :2thumb: Metacafe - Online Video Entertainment - Free video clips for your enjoyment


----------



## selina20

Hi everyone. How are you?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, shell, yeah i did it!

we first did 2 poses in a park, and a train full of commuters passed by and all 500 people waved at them naked! then we did one somewhere else and there was a tram there singin, and you shoulda seen his face when we all took our clothes off! LMAO 
then we did some really odd stufff at another location but its all been amazin and by the end of it i forgot i was naked!! i think i could do life drawin classes for sure now!

eileen, this is for the lowrys 10th birthday, it was much more of an intimate gig with 500 people, more chance to be seen lol


----------



## Shell195

Cat if I did that I wouldnt want to be seen:lol2:We will look out for you in the press and on the news then:whistling2: Didnt Ditta join in?


----------



## selina20

You have more guts than me Cat.

Omg i cant believe the invert section twerp is now looking into getting other animals :bash::bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Cat if I did that I wouldnt want to be seen:lol2:


Neither would I! :lol2:



selina20 said:


> Omg i cant believe the invert section twerp is now looking into getting other animals :bash::bash:


Ooh :gasp: enlighten us Selina?


----------



## freekygeeky

nero looks JUST like baby tom!


tom is crossed with an orential so he has a pointer face but still very similar


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Neither would I! :lol2:
> 
> Ooh :gasp: enlighten us Selina?


 
Yes Selina I want to know too.
Im down to 3 hamsters for rehome now (possibly 2 if this man comes over who has rang me) its such a relief as I thought I was going to have to have 11 more hamster cages upstairs:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I think Selina means T Lord who started a thread in this section asking for advice about birds of prey.


----------



## freekygeeky

I just thought i would share these 
my cats are obsessed about hiding on top of the freezer and on top of the cupboards, so i took some photos, also i received and put up my new print for my room , hope you like (minus the flash on the picture)










looking up at them


















and my bedroom

ignore mess, im a student with only 2 weeks left of uni therefore i = tramp lol!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> I just thought i would share these
> my cats are obsessed about hiding on top of the freezer and on top of the cupboards, so i took some photos, also i received and put up my new print for my room , hope you like (minus the flash on the picture)
> 
> image
> 
> looking up at them
> 
> image
> image
> 
> and my bedroom
> 
> ignore mess, im a student with only 2 weeks left of uni therefore i = tramp lol!
> 
> image


 
Great photos Gina but where is the one of the print and your messy room:whistling2:


Its now up lol. Fantastic print did you take that? What you gonna to do when you leave uni?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Great photos Gina but where is the one of the print and your messy room:whistling2:
> 
> 
> ITs now up lol. Fantastic print did you take that?


hehe thankyou!!
yup i did its SCOOOOOBY!!! and goes wonderfully with my new wall colour scheme!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> hehe thankyou!!
> yup i did its SCOOOOOBY!!! and goes wonderfully with my new wall colour scheme!


I knew it was Scooby:lol2: I wish I could take photos like yours:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I knew it was Scooby:lol2: I wish I could take photos like yours:no1:


hehe
you just need a special cat that doesnt move HA!! lol


----------



## feorag

Lovely photos Gina and I love the print too. 

I've just uploaded these of my two boys http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/507949-boys-bed.html#post6167757 which I took this morning.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Lovely photos Gina and I love the print too.
> 
> I've just uploaded these of my two boys http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/507949-boys-bed.html#post6167757 which I took this morning.


thankyou ever so!
and CUTE photos!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I think Selina means T Lord who started a thread in this section asking for advice about birds of prey.


Oh, the one who asked if they had specific hibernation needs? :roll2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh, the one who asked if they had specific hibernation needs? :roll2:


 

Oh yes, I remember him:lol2:
Great photos Eileen :no1: (I have posted on your thread)


----------



## feorag

I saw that, thanks Shell. I've just replied and said you can see his weight loss now even in his head, cos it seems to have shrunk too!


----------



## sammy1969

freekygeeky said:


> nero looks JUST like baby tom!
> 
> 
> tom is crossed with an orential so he has a pointer face but still very similar
> image
> image
> image


WOw it is amazing just how similar they both are I know Nero's mum has siamese in her altyhough she is not pure but dad I have no idea as I didnt get to see him but he lives just down the road from my sister, who is the owner of mum and took him back after he was attacked. Nero is on my shoulder at moment cleaning and watching me type this just cant get to the camera to take pic though.
So you are at the end of your uni year too Glyn is just finishing his uni year too lol amazing how fast it goes, mind oyu he still has two year sof his BA Hons animation left to do though lol but you can tell he is an artist as we live in organised chaos lol. Love your photos though


----------



## freekygeeky

sammy1969 said:


> WOw it is amazing just how similar they both are I know Nero's mum has siamese in her altyhough she is not pure but dad I have no idea as I didnt get to see him but he lives just down the road from my sister, who is the owner of mum and took him back after he was attacked. Nero is on my shoulder at moment cleaning and watching me type this just cant get to the camera to take pic though.
> So you are at the end of your uni year too Glyn is just finishing his uni year too lol amazing how fast it goes, mind oyu he still has two year sof his BA Hons animation left to do though lol but you can tell he is an artist as we live in organised chaos lol. Love your photos though


thankyou, unfortunatly, as an artist (at uni), i too live in chaos but not organised chaos! lol!!


----------



## selina20

Yea its T Lord. That kid gets an idea and does it for money. Gets bored then just gives up. Hes ripped a fair few people off.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Yea its T Lord. That kid gets an idea and does it for money. Gets bored then just gives up. Hes ripped a fair few people off.


 
Nice person then:whistling2: IMO if he had to ask if they hibernate he shouldnt be thinking of keeping them:devil:


----------



## feorag

Thought the same thing myself Shell. I mean he obviously hasn't done any research at all whatsoever. 

I found myself thinking hibernation would be the last thing you would think of with birds, although I khow some do go into a kind of torpor, but in general it's just not something you would consider, which shows how little general knowledge on animals and birds he has to be undertaking something as complicated as birds of prey. They aren't quite like budgies are they


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Cat if I did that I wouldnt want to be seen:lol2:We will look out for you in the press and on the news then:whistling2: Didnt Ditta join in?


 
nope, i did ask but she wasnt up for it suprisingly :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Sensible woman imho!!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive just come back from the emergency dentist with Sophie, she went to Blackpool today(complete with toothache) and Martin paid for a taxi back from Preston so she could attend this appointment as it got so painful. A front root filling she had a while ago has an infection behind it so the dentist had drilled it out and left a loose temporary dressing so it can drain free. I had to hold on tight to her as she was in pain and hates all dentists except her own, she also has a needle phobia. Very stressful


----------



## feorag

Bloody Hell Shell - your children and the stress factor! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Here's the bracelet I've made... Whatcha think?










Might shorten the dangly bits when the ties loosen a bit. I've done the closure bit quite tight, cuz I know it'll get looser.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: That's excellent Jen! I love it! Very unusual and different. :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> :lol2: Sensible woman imho!!!


im lookin into gettin a part time job as a life model eileen lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody Hell Shell - your children and the stress factor! :gasp:


 
I tell you Eileen if I could I would send them bloody back:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Here's the bracelet I've made... Whatcha think?
> 
> image
> 
> Might shorten the dangly bits when the ties loosen a bit. I've done the closure bit quite tight, cuz I know it'll get looser.
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
That looks great:no1:


----------



## Joolz1975

Shell195 said:


> I tell you Eileen if I could I would send them bloody back:bash:


 
:lol2:

Could be worse, my 14 year old has come home looking like hes been attacked by buffy the vampire slayer!! 

Hes going to be wearing scarfs for a week!


----------



## Amalthea

Ohh! Aren't you brave, Cat!!

Stressful kids, Shell... *shakes head* Your kids are good birth control 

Thanx guys  I really like it  Am thinking maybe I'll keep collecting up the soda tabs and make them to order...... It didn't cost a lot to make, either...


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just come back from the emergency dentist with Sophie, she went to Blackpool today(complete with toothache) and Martin paid for a taxi back from Preston so she could attend this appointment as it got so painful. A front root filling she had a while ago has an infection behind it so the dentist had drilled it out and left a loose temporary dressing so it can drain free. I had to hold on tight to her as she was in pain and hates all dentists except her own, she also has a needle phobia. Very stressful


ouch ouch ouch...i had an abcess in my tooth, had antibiotics, and it went...then one day i woke up and my face was swollen so much my right eye wouldnt open right ...nasty things 


Amalthea said:


> Here's the bracelet I've made... Whatcha think?
> 
> image
> 
> Might shorten the dangly bits when the ties loosen a bit. I've done the closure bit quite tight, cuz I know it'll get looser.
> 
> image
> 
> image


thats amazingly funky jen  in my teens i used to collect different coloured ringpulls and put them on my keyring.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ohh! Aren't you brave, Cat!!
> 
> Stressful kids, Shell... *shakes head* Your kids are good birth control
> 
> Thanx guys  I really like it  Am thinking maybe I'll keep collecting up the soda tabs and make them to order...... It didn't cost a lot to make, either...


 
Is that really made of ring pulls:gasp: Do you want me to save all the ones we get here and post them to you?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup, all soda tabs  (and leather thonging *lol*) Just trying to think if they'd be worth making up and selling... Whatcha think?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yup, all soda tabs  (and leather thonging *lol*) Just trying to think if they'd be worth making up and selling... Whatcha think?


 

*YES:no1:*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup, all soda tabs  (and leather thonging *lol*) Just trying to think if they'd be worth making up and selling... Whatcha think?


defo  its funky


----------



## sammy1969

Please dont mention abcesses lol have ahuge one at the moment been on antibiotics for a week and still not gone and it has burst which is horrible. Thankfully the tooth above it has a root canal so no nerve so isn't painful. 

The bracelet is beautiful and yes you should make and sell them hun

Ouch!!! Nero is using my back as a climbing frame and his little claws are very sharp is it safe and ok to take the tips off with some nail clippers, I mean just the very ends


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

look shell, show soph my new dresses. theyre similar design to the red one she likes that ive got. have to have one in each colour :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look shell, show soph my new dresses. theyre similar design to the red one she likes that ive got. have to have one in each colour :lol2:
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs541.ash1/31679_10150166424535077_836100076_12178205_1755871_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs601.snc3/31679_10150166424550077_836100076_12178206_2048767_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs601.snc3/31679_10150166424565077_836100076_12178207_6111089_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
Cat you are wasting way:gasp:
Well done:no1: love the dresses
Losing weight must have boosted your confidence if you are now able to flash your bits to the world. Enjoy the feeling as once you hit a certain age you keep your body firmly covered


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Cat you are wasting way:gasp:
> Well done:no1: love the dresses
> Losing weight must have boosted your confidence if you are now able to flash your bits to the world. Enjoy the feeling as once you hit a certain age you keep your body firmly covered


 
im not wastin away shell im still overweight! 
it has boosted my confidence though you are right. thanks for helpin me look forward to middleage though!!!:bash:

love to sophie, hope she feels better x


----------



## Shell195

Off to feed and water the zoo, I havent had time to do anything today:bash:
I think I will set up a playpen in the living room and bring the hoglets down for some socialisation as it beats sitting upstairs with them
Back soon(kids allowing of course:whistling2


----------



## Amalthea

Great dresses, Cat!!!  you're looking amazing!! 

I'll maybe make up a thread in classifieds and see if there's any interest, then.  Thanx guys!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Cat girlies, i'm terrified 

I just found a lump in scooby.. its about the same size as a grape..
Whats the likelyhood its a tumor/cancer or a cyst?

Help


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Great dresses, Cat!!!  you're looking amazing!!
> 
> I'll maybe make up a thread in classifieds and see if there's any interest, then.  Thanx guys!!


thanks jen, dont look as good as i would like to though yet


----------



## Amalthea

No idea, Gina 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...r-handmade-unusual-bracelets.html#post6169824


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> No idea, Gina
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...r-handmade-unusual-bracelets.html#post6169824


ahhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Luxy

freekygeeky said:


> ahhhhhh!!!!!!


Where abouts is the lump Gina?


----------



## freekygeeky

Luxy said:


> Where abouts is the lump Gina?


on his flabby hanging down belly bit


----------



## Shell195

It could just be a fatty lump


----------



## Luxy

freekygeeky said:


> on his flabby hanging down belly bit


Well if it's squishy and can be moved around easily, it's probably just a lipoma, which is absolutely nothing to worry about.

If it's hard it could be number of things, from a hernia to a more serious form of tumour.

Does he seem uncomfortable when you touch it or does he notice?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> It could just be a fatty lump


hope so, he will be going in on tuesday, its only emergency tommorrow, and i guess one more day wont hurt, im terrifed its somthing bad...how do they/i tell what it is? its about the size of a grape and fairly obvious


----------



## freekygeeky

Luxy said:


> Well if it's squishy and can be moved around easily, it's probably just a lipoma, which is absolutely nothing to worry about.
> 
> If it's hard it could be number of things, from a hernia to a more serious form of tumour.
> 
> Does he seem uncomfortable when you touch it or does he notice?


he is to special to know what he is feeling, i can squidge it, but maybe thats cos i dont want to its fairly hard. he just stares at me blankly when i touch it, which coudl be scared scooby


----------



## Luxy

freekygeeky said:


> he is to special to know what he is feeling, i can squidge it, but maybe thats cos i dont want to its fairly hard. he just stares at me blankly when i touch it, which coudl be scared scooby


It could be just a fatty deposit like Shell195 suggested.

Has he ever had any surgeries or injections in that area? That could mean it's just simple scar tissue.


----------



## freekygeeky

Luxy said:


> It could be just a fatty deposit like Shell195 suggested.
> 
> Has he ever had any surgeries or injections in that area? That could mean it's just simple scar tissue.


nop not there 
how do you tell if its a fatty lump? or cant you / the vet would be able to tell wouldn't they?


----------



## Luxy

freekygeeky said:


> nop not there
> how do you tell if its a fatty lump? or cant you / the vet would be able to tell wouldn't they?


It's fairly easy to get a rough idea of it yourself. If you try squeezing it lightly and moving it around, and it doesn't appear to be attached to anything, it will probably be something simple like a lipoma or fat deposit. Sometimes they will be reabsorbed over time, sometimes they will get bigger, but either way, they wouldn't cause any harm to Scooby!

If you try pushing it lightly with your finger and it appears to get smaller or "go back in" it could be a hernia, in which case he may need to be operated on.

Harmful or cancerous tumors tend to be a bit harder to the touch and less mobile - this is because they are attached to a blood supply. If it's stuck in place and cannot be moved about _at all_ under the skin, it may be a cause for some concern.

Would Scooby let you try some of the above on him?


----------



## freekygeeky

Luxy said:


> It's fairly easy to get a rough idea of it yourself. If you try squeezing it lightly and moving it around, and it doesn't appear to be attached to anything, it will probably be something simple like a lipoma or fat deposit. Sometimes they will be reabsorbed over time, sometimes they will get bigger, but either way, they wouldn't cause any harm to Scooby!
> 
> If you try pushing it lightly with your finger and it appears to get smaller or "go back in" it could be a hernia, in which case he may need to be operated on.
> 
> Harmful or cancerous tumors tend to be a bit harder to the touch and less mobile - this is because they are attached to a blood supply. If it's stuck in place and cannot be moved about _at all_ under the skin, it may be a cause for some concern.
> 
> Would Scooby let you try some of the above on him?


he would let me do anything to him, he doesnt react when scared or upset just stares 
i had a feel and it can move it can sorta roll over my finger, from side to side, it does feel attached to something, be that skin, or what i dunno. i think its too low to be a hernia, his belly hangs down somewhat lol.


----------



## Luxy

freekygeeky said:


> he would let me do anything to him, he doesnt react when scared or upset just stares
> i had a feel and it can move it can sorta roll over my finger, from side to side, it does feel attached to something, be that skin, or what i dunno. i think its too low to be a hernia, his belly hangs down somewhat lol.


Well if it's down quite low in his belly fat then at a guess I would say lipoma. But don't quote me on that!  Is he neutered?


----------



## freekygeeky

Luxy said:


> Well if it's down quite low in his belly fat then at a guess I would say lipoma. But don't quote me on that!  Is he neutered?


 yup he is


----------



## Luxy

freekygeeky said:


> yup he is


Good! Can I ask how old he is and how recently he was neutered?

(I'm sorry for not knowing these things about him already, but I'm relatively new to the forum!)


----------



## freekygeeky

Luxy said:


> Good! Can I ask how old he is and how recently he was neutered?
> 
> (I'm sorry for not knowing these things about him already, but I'm relatively new to the forum!)


hehe
he is erm, nearly 2 ish..
he was done the earliest he could be done, i have no idea what age that is (its late and im tired lol)


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/186170-kittens-here.html when i got them


----------



## Luxy

lol, it was probably between 5-6 months. It can be done earlier but most vets go for that time frame so I'll assume that yours did too! Most males will develop quite a saggy belly after being neutered, and usually quite quickly. It's called an apron. It's due to a drop in their metabolic level.

When fat develops quite quickly in this area, it's not uncommon at all for fatty lumps or lipomas to form there. They are completely and utterly harmless! (I had one myself on my back and because of where I live, it was taken out immediately! If I was in the UK, they would have left it, because as I said, they are totally benign.)

I can't give Scooby a diagnosis here, but what I can say that I wouldn't be getting too worried too soon! It would be best to see your vet in person, when they can see and feel it they can give you an accurate idea of what it is. If he's acting the way he normally does and doesn't seem ill or lethargic, I doubt it's anything terribly serious. It's definitely not an emergency!

It could even be the case that it disappears before you get see the vet!

btw, those pictures are gorgeous, his Mum is very pretty!


----------



## freekygeeky

Luxy said:


> lol, it was probably between 5-6 months. It can be done earlier but most vets go for that time frame so I'll assume that yours did too! Most males will develop quite a saggy belly after being neutered, and usually quite quickly. It's called an apron. It's due to a drop in their metabolic level.
> 
> When fat develops quite quickly in this area, it's not uncommon at all for fatty lumps or lipomas to form there. They are completely and utterly harmless! (I had one myself on my back and because of where I live, it was taken out immediately! If I was in the UK, they would have left it, because as I said, they are totally benign.)
> 
> I can't give Scooby a diagnosis here, but what I can say that I wouldn't be getting too worried too soon! It would be best to see your vet in person, when they can see and feel it they can give you an accurate idea of what it is. If he's acting the way he normally does and doesn't seem ill or lethargic, I doubt it's anything terribly serious. It's definitely not an emergency!
> 
> It could even be the case that it disappears before you get see the vet!
> 
> btw, those pictures are gorgeous, his Mum is very pretty!



perfect thankyou!
it was heart breaking letting them all go, bar scooby and tom hay ho 
thankyou for your help, ill see what its like on tuesday. we were going to take him next week anyway as he seems to be getting worse in himself *in his specialness*


----------



## Shell195

Sophie took this photo of Boebee(Brown tabby Devon rex aged 9 years) yesterday sunbathing on her bed


----------



## Luxy

freekygeeky said:


> perfect thankyou!
> it was heart breaking letting them all go, bar scooby and tom hay ho
> thankyou for your help, ill see what its like on tuesday. we were going to take him next week anyway as he seems to be getting worse in himself *in his specialness*


Aw, I'm sorry he's not doing too well. I have a special cat too. He was starved of oxygen at birth so he's mentally slow. Sometimes he doesn't even recognise our other cat when he walks into the room. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for Scooby, I'm sure he'll be fine! :smile:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im lookin into gettin a part time job as a life model eileen lol


I hear it's pretty well paid, for sitting on your *rse not doing anything! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I tell you Eileen if I could I would send them bloody back:bash:


I'd have kept one of mine, but sent the other one back! :lol: 


Joolz1975 said:


> Could be worse, my 14 year old has come home looking like hes been attacked by buffy the vampire slayer!!
> 
> Hes going to be wearing scarfs for a week!


:gasp: 14??? That's a bit scary!!! :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> Is that really made of ring pulls:gasp: Do you want me to save all the ones we get here and post them to you?


:lol2: did you not realise that.

Jen I'm sitting here wondering why, when you've made such a good job of that and obviously know what you're doing, you asked me if I could make the one you saw in the book??? I couldn't even work out how to start that one, but I bet you could easily do it yourself!

Gina, I'm sure the lump is nothing more than a fatty lump judging by where it is and how you've described it, but you've been given all the information you need to reassure you of that.


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Sophiee took this photo of Boebee yesterday sunbathing on her bed
> image


naw!



Luxy said:


> Aw, I'm sorry he's not doing too well. I have a special cat too. He was starved of oxygen at birth so he's mentally slow. Sometimes he doesn't even recognise our other cat when he walks into the room.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for Scooby, I'm sure he'll be fine! :smile:


im thinking along side everything he has wrong with him, i wonder if this happened to him



feorag said:


> Gina, I'm sure the lump is nothing more than a fatty lump judging by where it is and how you've described it, but you've been given all the information you need to reassure you of that.


yea thankyou

ill let you know how i get on tuesday.


----------



## feorag

Shell we cross posted :roll: and I missed Boebee, so I've just gone back for a look! Gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

the naked ppl were on the news lol ...cat you were there somewhere XD


----------



## freekygeeky

please do read 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/508201-anyone-art-science-fairly-local.html


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Sophie took this photo of Boebee(Brown tabby Devon rex aged 9 years) yesterday sunbathing on her bed
> image


gorgeous :flrt: so crinkly


----------



## feorag

They left the perming solution on too long! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> They left the perming solution on too long! :lol2:


she must go to the same salon as Rave, tho shes not the curliest rex ratty ive seen tbh


































they must of left mogwai's on even longer :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Aww cute rats:flrt:
The photo of Boebee(whos real name is Bilbo Baggins) doesnt show his naked buddha belly:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Aww cute rats:flrt:
> The photo of Boebee(whos real name is Bilbo Baggins) doesnt show his naked buddha belly:lol2:


ty  shes got the same shorter fur like a rex but shes not very curly...her whiskers look like they are having a party, hence her name :lol2:

bless him <3 they look elfish dont they  got any other curly kittys?


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> Aw, I'm sorry he's not doing too well. I have a special cat too. He was starved of oxygen at birth so he's mentally slow. Sometimes he doesn't even recognise our other cat when he walks into the room.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for Scooby, I'm sure he'll be fine! :smile:


 
Wow Luxy didn't realise you had special kitten too. I also have one that was starved of oxygen at birth it's Figaro and is also a bit slow he looks like Nero my new kitten lol but then all three of my boys are tuxedo cats heres a pic of Figaro 










and here's his half brother Dante his fur is alot longer now and he looks like a little lion but he is full of attitude










they really make me smile but they are both slowly accepting Nero who i posted pics of last night but incase you missed them heres one of him too lol










he is currently asleep on the dogs sofa lol


----------



## ami_j

they are all gorgeous  what big fluffy tails


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> they are all gorgeous  what big fluffy tails


Thank you ami_j they are all so sweet the two older ones dont really have anything to do with me ~i am just their slave who feeds and waters them lol they prefer my partner Glyn I am hoping Nero will be different but I have a funny idea he wont be as he likes to curl up and sleep by Glyn rather than me lol but I still love them all to bits


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> the naked ppl were on the news lol ...cat you were there somewhere XD





ami_j said:


> gorgeous :flrt: so crinkly


I just thought - you were talking about Boebee weren't you and not Cat! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> I just thought - you were talking about Boebee weren't you and not Cat! :lol2:


Lmao I hope she meant Boebee lol


----------



## feorag

Just couldn't resist! :blush:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you ami_j they are all so sweet the two older ones dont really have anything to do with me ~i am just their slave who feeds and waters them lol they prefer my partner Glyn I am hoping Nero will be different but I have a funny idea he wont be as he likes to curl up and sleep by Glyn rather than me lol but I still love them all to bits


lol you dont own a cat it owns you 


feorag said:


> I just thought - you were talking about Boebee weren't you and not Cat! :lol2:


:gasp: you tryin to get me into trouble missus yes i meant Boebee :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Cadbury demonstrating his bushy tail










And his bushy bum! :lol2:

.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Cat wont be happy:whistling2:

Jaime I have a Devon Variant too but he looks more Cornish
His name is Chewie(his real name is Chewbacca)


----------



## Shell195

Some beautiful cat pics tonight:flrt: Cadbury has an amazing tail:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Wow Cadburys Tail is amazing Dante's and Figaro's tails are getting like that and chewie is gorgeous too Now if only i knew how to get pics from photobucket into an album on here I would be well away and would be able to show you more of the pets lol


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Cadbury demonstrating his bushy tail
> 
> image
> 
> And his bushy bum! :lol2:
> 
> .


hes showing you his bum ahahah




Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Cat wont be happy:whistling2:
> 
> Jaime I have a Devon Variant too but he looks more Cornish
> His name is Chewie(his real name is Chewbacca)
> image


gorgeous  
what does variant mean :blush:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hes showing you his bum ahahah
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous
> what does variant mean :blush:


 
It means he is out crossed to a differen breed of cat, if he had been female she would have been crossed back to a Devon and used in a breeding program but as she was a he when we went to reserve Bobee for my daughter we asked (Steve actually) if we could buy him too. We paid about £250 for Boebee and £50 for Chewdles(steves pet name for him) The 2 boys adore each other


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> It means he is out crossed to a differen breed of cat, if he had been female she would have been crossed back to a Devon and used in a breeding program but as she was a he when we went to reserve Bobee for my daughter we asked (Steve actually) if we could buy him too. We paid about £250 for Boebee and £50 for Chewdles(steves pet name for him) The 2 boys adore each other


ahhh to help keep lines fresh? that sounds like a good thing, is it just rexs cos they are so similar?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Cat wont be happy:whistling2:
> 
> Jaime I have a Devon Variant too but he looks more Cornish
> His name is Chewie(his real name is Chewbacca)
> image


:lol2: She won't, won't she not?? :lol2: She knows I love her, really! :whistling2:

He definitely looks more Cornish than Devon - I have to agree.



ami_j said:


> ahhh to help keep lines fresh? that sounds like a good thing, is it just rexs cos they are so similar?


We do it with Somalis Jaime. A Somali is a longhaired Abyssinian, so because we have such a small gene pool (and especially when Somalis were first imported) we outcrossed to Abys and produced variants. 

Cadder's granny (Sorcha) had a super tail too. I have one which shows her tail is as wide as she is, but it's not in my computer, so here's a reasonably good one of her










And Roscoe's was pretty good too!


----------



## feorag

Oh look, Barry with brown hair and no pot belly!! :lol2:

He must have been young there! :roll2: PMSL

On that photograph you can see why I chose the prefix Feorag for my breeding kittens. Feorag is gaelic for squirrel and that's just what she looks like isn't it?


----------



## Shell195

Wow, fantastic tails :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: She won't, won't she not?? :lol2: She knows I love her, really! :whistling2:
> 
> He definitely looks more Cornish than Devon - I have to agree.
> 
> We do it with Somalis Jaime. A Somali is a longhaired Abyssinian, so because we have such a small gene pool (and especially when Somalis were first imported) we outcrossed to Abys and produced variants.
> 
> Cadder's granny (Sorcha) had a super tail too. I have one which shows her tail is as wide as she is, but it's not in my computer, so here's a reasonably good one of her
> 
> image
> 
> And Roscoe's was pretty good too!
> 
> image


learn something new every day


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: She won't, won't she not?? :lol2: She knows I love her, really! :whistling2:
> 
> He definitely looks more Cornish than Devon - I have to agree.
> 
> We do it with Somalis Jaime. A Somali is a longhaired Abyssinian, so because we have such a small gene pool (and especially when Somalis were first imported) we outcrossed to Abys and produced variants.
> 
> Cadder's granny (Sorcha) had a super tail too. I have one which shows her tail is as wide as she is, but it's not in my computer, so here's a reasonably good one of her
> 
> image
> 
> And Roscoe's was pretty good too!
> 
> image


did somalis pop up in a litter and become a breed in their own right then? and can somalis pop up in aby litters? and be registered as such or do they have to be registered as abys and faulted for the long hair?

i kno its mega strict with dogs, i know someone who breeds and shows dachs and they have to be bred to the same coat type


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen I'm sitting here wondering why, when you've made such a good job of that and obviously know what you're doing, you asked me if I could make the one you saw in the book??? I couldn't even work out how to start that one, but I bet you could easily do it yourself!


I think you could do it better *lol* I really don't have any idea what I am doing... I saw a picture and copied it (with some of my own add ons.... like the straight black cord and the closure) :blush:



Shell195 said:


> Sophie took this photo of Boebee(Brown tabby Devon rex aged 9 years) yesterday sunbathing on her bed
> image


He is adorable!! :flrt:

Where's my kitten pictures?!? :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Where's my kitten pictures?!? :whistling2:


Did oyu see the ones I put up of Nero last night hun

Finally managed to get the pics into an album on here ~YAY


----------



## Amalthea

Yes, he's adorable!!! 

I am just DYING to see my Thea... Not seen her since she was a day old. I wanna see how beauitful she's becoming :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Yes, he's adorable!!!
> 
> I am just DYING to see my Thea... Not seen her since she was a day old. I wanna see how beauitful she's becoming :flrt:


AWWWWW got to love kittens lol at least when tey are asleep as Nero finally is at least for the next hour then mayhem all over again lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> did somalis pop up in a litter and become a breed in their own right then? and can somalis pop up in aby litters? and be registered as such or do they have to be registered as abys and faulted for the long hair?
> 
> i kno its mega strict with dogs, i know someone who breeds and shows dachs and they have to be bred to the same coat type


 
You need Eileen to answer that one for you coz I dont actually know:lol2:
My version is they are 2 seperate breeds and if a longcoated kitten turned up in a litter it would have to be registered as a variant, Im not sure though. I could actually be talking rubbish


----------



## Shell195

Jen at this rate Ian will be posting photos of your kitten looking like this. Hes either been abducted by aliens or hes having his operation in hospital


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> You need Eileen to answer that one for you coz I dont actually know:lol2:
> My version is they are 2 seperate breeds and if a longcoated kitten turned up in a litter it would have to be registered as a variant, Im not sure though. I could actually be talking rubbish


im very inquisitive :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Jen at this rate Ian will be posting photos of your kitten looking like this. Hes either been abducted by aliens or hes having his operation in hospital
> image


Wow that cat is gorgeous is it one of yours Shell


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Wow that cat is gorgeous is it one of yours Shell


 
I wish:lol2: Its a photo off the net but its an Angora like Jen is getting


----------



## Mr Brett

Shell195 said:


> Jen at this rate Ian will be posting photos of your kitten looking like this. Hes either been abducted by aliens or hes having his operation in hospital
> image


 :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> learn something new every day
> 
> did somalis pop up in a litter and become a breed in their own right then? and can somalis pop up in aby litters? and be registered as such or do they have to be registered as abys and faulted for the long hair?


You do indeed Jaime. I can't believe how much I've learned on this forum in the last 3 years! It doesn't matter how much experience and knowledg you have, there will always be something you don't know!
OK, potted history of the Somali (and Abysinnian) :lol2:
Abyssinians are one of the oldest pedigree breeds in this county and were first exhibited at a cat show in 1871. Unfortunately, 2 world wars and leukaemia before the days of testing, deciminated the Aby breed. So to keep the breed going _and healthy_ breeders had to improvise and cross out to domestic cats showing similar type. So they were breeding short hair Abys to short hair domestics, so far so good!

Unfortunately the gene that produces long hair is recessive and they had no way of knowing which of the domestic cats they were mating their girls to carried this gene until it was too late when an Aby carrying this gene was mated to another Aby carrying it and they produced long hair kittens in their litters.

This was horrific in Aby breeders eyes (why I can't understand) but these kittens were definitely persona non grata and 'swept under the carpet'.

Eventually when it was realised how big a problem it was, any Aby that produced longhaired progeny was neutered and eventually the long hair gene has been eradicated in Abys this country, but long hair kittens were still popping up occasionally back in the 70's.

It took a forward looking, sensible Aby breeder in America to realise that these kittens had a beauty of their own and she began her breeding programme using her own Abys in the late 1960s. She chose the name Somali because Somali is next to Ethiopia (which was Abyssinia) to close the closeness of the 2 breeds.

So while breeders in Britain had been working to eradicate the longhair gene from their Abys, people in America, Canada and Australia had been working to produce longhair Abys. Sometimes we British are so short sighted!!!

An Aby mated to a Somali (1 carrying longhair and one not) produces a litter of short haired kittens that to all intents and purposes look like Abys, but with very slightly different textured hair. 

So when Somalis were first imported into Britain it was agreed that breeders could use Abys in their breeding to widen the gene pool, but so that the longhair gene could not inadvertently be introduced back into Abys it was agreed that every kitten from this mating would be registered as a variant.

When one of these short haired kittens is then mated to a Somali they will produce both long haired and short haired kittens in their litter. The short haired ones are registered as variants and the longhaired ones are registered as Somalis. Thereafter these longhair kittens breed true.

What I love about all this is that it has been proven that the 'grandfather' of somalis was a cat called "Raby Chuffa of Selene" who was bred by Lady Barnard of Raby Castle in Bishop Auckland and exported to America in l953! That's only about 50 mile from me!


----------



## Shell195

See Jaime I told you I was talking rubbish:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say I'm loving the new tweaks to this site, especially the fact that the edit function stays on permanently so if you spot a mistake when you come back on line that make you look like a tit you can put it right!!! (I do that quite often - make a mistake that makes me look like a tit :lol2 

Of course there's not a lot of advantage to that if someone comes on in the meantime and quotes you! :roll:

And I'm loving the new classifieds where you get the box with the relevant information and the map at the top of the page. :2thumb:

And Jen, you could make a great bracelet yourself - you don't need me!!


----------



## selina20

Heya girlies, how are you all today???

Iv just done the washing and cleaned the mice out lol. Jeez im on a roll today lol.


----------



## Amalthea

I can try to make the bracelet myself... I am just not confident *lol*

*lol* Shell, I know huh!!! Thea's gonna be a CAT before I see her next *lol*

I hope Ian's ok, though...


----------



## feorag

I was on a roll yesterday in the garden Selina - got my hanging baskets planted up, another batch of bonsai repotted, trimmed my embarrassing attempt at topiary squirrels and balls and started the weeding!! This morning I'm aching!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Jen, cross posted! :roll:

I think you don't realise your as good as you are!! Have a go I'm sure you could do a better job at that than I could!!! I didn't even know where to start doing the stuff you showed me and so you obviously have a better idea then me.

I'm also wondering about Ian, when he got back from Egypt he was on here straight away, so it's funny for him not to be on for this long, unless he is in hospital having his op???


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> I was on a roll yesterday in the garden Selina - got my hanging baskets planted up, another batch of bonsai repotted, trimmed my embarrassing attempt at topiary squirrels and balls and started the weeding!! This morning I'm aching!! :lol2:


I get my hanging baskets next month as my grandma has made me some. The dog decided to dig up our raddish lol. We have what looks like our onions sprouting lol.

Also my house succulent has had 4 babies :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Mr Brett

feorag said:


> I was on a roll yesterday in the garden Selina - got my hanging baskets planted up, another batch of bonsai repotted, trimmed my embarrassing attempt at topiary squirrels and balls and started the weeding!! This morning I'm aching!! :lol2:


 :lol2: i do stuff like this everyday for a living its great fun :Na_Na_Na_Na: but i suppose diferent people like different things :lol2:


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> I get my hanging baskets next month as my grandma has made me some. The dog decided to dig up our raddish lol. We have what looks like our onions sprouting lol.
> Also my house succulent has had 4 babies :flrt::flrt:


I gave up house plants when I got cats! I had loads which they eventually decimated one by one. I think the only one they didn't eat was the Crown of Thorns!


Mr Brett said:


> :lol2: i do stuff like this everyday for a living its great fun :Na_Na_Na_Na: but i suppose diferent people like different things :lol2:


I could have done that for a living when I was younger, cos I've always loved gardening. Too old now - the knees couldn't take it! :sad:


----------



## Mr Brett

feorag said:


> I gave up house plants when I got cats! I had loads which they eventually decimiated one by one. I think the only one they didn't eat was the Crown of Thorns!I could have done that for a living when I was younger, cos I've always loved gardening. Too old now - the knees couldn't take it! :sad:


 :lol2: my knees dont like it either and im only 20 :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Not much hope for you by the time you get to my age then!


----------



## Mr Brett

feorag said:


> :lol2: Not much hope for you by the time you get to my age then!


 nope im hoping to win the lottery enyway so i should be able to retire by the age of 25 :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Our house needs decorating as it was a right state when i moved in 38 weeks preg. The plants make it look brighter lol.


----------



## Mr Brett

rite people im off bye :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I suffer with my knees too:bash: Plants dont do well here due to all the cats,if I have them indoors the cats use them as a toilet or eat them:bash: Outside I stick to shrubs and hanging baskets as they are safe.
I always include a large hanging basket of nasturiams during the summer as my Uro loves them 
I want to give the pond a makeover and include a waterfall, Ive been nagging for years but it never gets done, maybe I should have a go myself


----------



## Simone1989

I have a 14 year old cat called Baby...she is absolutely massive! She weight around a stone and a half and is extremely cuddley and soooo playfull! You would think she's still a kitten! She went for an op two years ago to get some teeth removed and they offered her to join their weight watchers scheme...I didn't do it as she used to be fit as a fiddle and decided there was no point going out after she was spayed haha!...She's lost weight since then as I've cut down her food supply as when she lived with my mum she had access to food at all times of the day as my mum had five other cats...
She is my best friend and is very mischievious! She comes everytime I call her and is sooo intelligent! Here's a picture of my baby!


----------



## Shell195

Bye Brett


----------



## Shell195

Simone1989 said:


> I have a 14 year old cat called Baby...she is absolutely massive! She weight around a stone and a half and is extremely cuddley and soooo playfull! You would think she's still a kitten! She went for an op two years ago to get some teeth removed and they offered her to join their weight watchers scheme...I didn't do it as she used to be fit as a fiddle and decided there was no point going out after she was spayed haha!...She's lost weight since then as I've cut down her food supply as when she lived with my mum she had access to food at all times of the day as my mum had five other cats...
> She is my best friend and is very mischievious! She comes everytime I call her and is sooo intelligent! Here's a picture of my baby!
> image


 

Baby is a very pretty girl and doesnt look her age at all:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, cross posted! :roll:
> 
> I think you don't realise your as good as you are!! Have a go I'm sure you could do a better job at that than I could!!! I didn't even know where to start doing the stuff you showed me and so you obviously have a better idea then me.
> 
> I'm also wondering about Ian, when he got back from Egypt he was on here straight away, so it's funny for him not to be on for this long, unless he is in hospital having his op???


Meh... I'll give it a go :blush:



feorag said:


> I was on a roll yesterday in the garden Selina - got my hanging baskets planted up, another batch of bonsai repotted, trimmed my embarrassing attempt at topiary squirrels and balls and started the weeding!! This morning I'm aching!! :lol2:


I need to get our hanging baskets done, cuz the cats keep eating my herbs!!! :bash:


----------



## Simone1989

Shell195 said:


> Baby is a very pretty girl and doesnt look her age at all:flrt:


 She is a lovely cat and loves children...Everyone thinks she's pregnant when they see her though haha! I love her to bits!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Simone, baby is lovely!

I usually plant one basket of trailing fuschias, but this year I'm doing mixed trailers instead. I also do one basket of busy lizzies (love them cos they form a ball of flowers that last all summer long, but it's too soon to get them yet) and one of Surfinia petunias.

In fact we're off to the garden centre now cos I need one more mixed trailer for the mixed basket and a liner and some moss for the one to take the busy lizzies.

We also put a load of top soil into the hollow wall we built at the front garden cos the level has dropped over the years so it's about 4" below the edge and Barry wants to get some bark to finish it off.


----------



## Simone1989

Thankyou!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Meh... I'll give it a go :blush:


Go on, I *know* you can do it! Did you copy something to make the ringpull one or did you just work on it yourself? Either way I'm certain you would do a better job than I would, cos I couldn't even work out how to start!! :roll:

Simone, everyone thinks my Purrdy is pregnant too. She's actually twice as fat now as she was the day before she gave birth to 4 kittens! :gasp: She is my embarrassment cos I just can't get the weight off her, due to my two boys both being slim critters and it being so difficult to withhold food from one.


----------



## Simone1989

Hmm have you tried feeding them is seperate rooms??? I started by giving baby a small handfull of biscuits twice a day...boil her up some chicken aswell and get her playing!


----------



## freekygeeky

Everyone i have booked an appointment for 9:30 Tuesday (couldn't get an appointment for today or Monday and its only for emergencies) for Scooby. I have had more of a feel, it isnt attached to the skin, its actually higher up than i thought, when standing up its just on the inside of his leg, (but on his belly) its not hard and has some give. I do hope its just fat.


----------



## Simone1989

freekygeeky said:


> Everyone i have booked an appointment for 9:30 Tuesday (couldn't get an appointment for today or Monday and its only for emergencies) for Scooby. I have had more of a feel, it isnt attached to the skin, its actually higher up than i thought, when standing up its just on the inside of his leg, (but on his belly) its not hard and has some give. I do hope its just fat.


I haven't read the previous pages but from what you've just said there I take it you've found a lump on your cat...The vet will remove it no matter what they think it is...If its moveable and not attached to the muscle then it's less than likely to be cancer...It could be a fatty lump of just a sist so don't worry unless your cats behaviour has changed...


----------



## Shell195

Ive made tomato and basil soup for Steve to take to work(its so fiddly though straining over and over again).The kids have spotted it and keep tasting it so it must be alright. Ive also got a roast dinner on the go and have done 3 loads of washing:gasp:
I now have to go to Asda but first I need to get dressed:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Go on, I *know* you can do it! Did you copy something to make the ringpull one or did you just work on it yourself? Either way I'm certain you would do a better job than I would, cos I couldn't even work out how to start!! :roll:


 
I copied something to a point, but made a few adjustments... I added the middle (black) thonging for a bit of extra-ness (*lol*) and I thought up the closure bit. Oh, and the beads. :2thumb: I put it together a couple times and took it apart again *lol* Just getting it right.


----------



## durbans

Hi there everybody,

I've always had cats in my life but now I'm living with my O/H (have been for 4 years now) we'd like to take the plunge and get a kitten. I've noticed an amazing looking and sounding breed called Pixie-Bob cats. Anyone here had experience with these and do they live up to the hype?

Cheers,

David


----------



## Amalthea

They aren't your "normal" cat, cuz they have wild blood in them and haven't been completely domesticated.


----------



## freekygeeky

Simone1989 said:


> I haven't read the previous pages but from what you've just said there I take it you've found a lump on your cat...The vet will remove it no matter what they think it is...If its moveable and not attached to the muscle then it's less than likely to be cancer...It could be a fatty lump of just a sist so don't worry unless your cats behaviour has changed...


yea thankyou


----------



## Simone1989

No worries just don't want you worrying about something that could be nothing...a cats behaviour always changes when they're ill and your cat would definately go off his food...fingers crossed for you


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading out to the Trafford Center to find a Burpday pressie for a friend... Whoop-de-do.


----------



## freekygeeky

Simone1989 said:


> No worries just don't want you worrying about something that could be nothing...a cats behaviour always changes when they're ill and your cat would definately go off his food...fingers crossed for you


thankyou
yea i am most likely worrying over nothing, he is just defiantly my baby, im ever so close to him.
dad is now panicking that if he does have it removed he may have to stay in by himself over night, which he wont deal with very well


----------



## Simone1989

Well they will almost definately remove it...most vets idea is if it shouldn't be there remove it...he'd be in for 24-48 hours but at the end of the day its for his own good and when he gets home he'll appreciate you even more and may even tell you off for leaving him in the smelly vets lol! Just chill for now...


----------



## freekygeeky

Simone1989 said:


> Well they will almost definately remove it...most vets idea is if it shouldn't be there remove it...he'd be in for 24-48 hours but at the end of the day its for his own good and when he gets home he'll appreciate you even more and may even tell you off for leaving him in the smelly vets lol! Just chill for now...


hehe


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone.
Finally got to sit down for five minutes. Have taken the dogs and Dante for a walk sorted the dry washing and put it all away and started the dirty washing. Played with little Nero and had to bathe all the new scratches he has given me in the process.
Had a shock in a good way this morning at different times both Figaro and Dante had a quick play with Nero. Figaro was in his element with Nero they chased each other all over the flat and was really happy to have a new play friend. Dante on the other hand was more reserved and after five minutes was bored as Nero is far too small for him to bat around like he does Figaro.
Nero is currently curled up with Mysty and Storm my two dogs which is really sweet, and it means I get five minutes to do a few things on here without having him pounce on the keyboard lol.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive made tomato and basil soup for Steve to take to work(its so fiddly though straining over and over again).The kids have spotted it and keep tasting it so it must be alright. Ive also got a roast dinner on the go and have done 3 loads of washing:gasp:
> I now have to go to Asda but first I need to get dressed:lol2:


Housewife of the year! :no1:

Oh No! Sorry!! Housewife of the Year is always immaculately dressed, not slobbing around in a dressing gown - demoted! :lol2: :roll2:



Amalthea said:


> I copied something to a point, but made a few adjustments... I added the middle (black) thonging for a bit of extra-ness (*lol*) and I thought up the closure bit. Oh, and the beads. :2thumb: I put it together a couple times and took it apart again *lol* Just getting it right.


There you are you see, you're cleverer than you think!



sammy1969 said:


> Had a shock in a good way this morning at different times both Figaro and Dante had a quick play with Nero. Figaro was in his element with Nero they chased each other all over the flat and was really happy to have a new play friend. Dante on the other hand was more reserved and after five minutes was bored as Nero is far too small for him to bat around like he does Figaro.
> Nero is currently curled up with Mysty and Storm my two dogs which is really sweet, and it means I get five minutes to do a few things on here without having him pounce on the keyboard lol.


That all sounds very heartening. It really doesn't take boys long to get on well together, I think they just have to get over their initial distrust of the interloper! :lol:


----------



## ami_j

evening guys


----------



## feorag

Evening Jaime - did you see my post explaining variants - I typed it late this morning so it'll probably be about 3 or 4 pages back.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Evening Jaime - did you see my post explaining variants - I typed it late this morning so it'll probably be about 3 or 4 pages back.


will nip back and have a look  ty


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> That all sounds very heartening. It really doesn't take boys long to get on well together, I think they just have to get over their initial distrust of the interloper! :lol:


Thank you hun theyhave played on and off all day now Dante is not that keen but Figaro is really getting used to Nero Had to stop him from being cat kebab earlier as Storm was using him as a cushion


----------



## sundia

just thought id pop my head in to say HELLLLLOOOOOO

i been very busy with university assignments that i had hardly any time for anything else


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> You do indeed Jaime. I can't believe how much I've learned on this forum in the last 3 years! It doesn't matter how much experience and knowledg you have, there will always be something you don't know!
> OK, potted history of the Somali (and Abysinnian) :lol2:
> Abyssinians are one of the oldest pedigree breeds in this county and were first exhibited at a cat show in 1871. Unfortunately, 2 world wars and leukaemia before the days of testing, deciminated the Aby breed. So to keep the breed going _and healthy_ breeders had to improvise and cross out to domestic cats showing similar type. So they were breeding short hair Abys to short hair domestics, so far so good!
> 
> Unfortunately the gene that produces long hair is recessive and they had no way of knowing which of the domestic cats they were mating their girls to carried this gene until it was too late when an Aby carrying this gene was mated to another Aby carrying it and they produced long hair kittens in their litters.
> 
> This was horrific in Aby breeders eyes (why I can't understand) but these kittens were definitely persona non grata and 'swept under the carpet'.
> 
> Eventually when it was realised how big a problem it was, any Aby that produced longhaired progeny was neutered and eventually the long hair gene has been eradicated in Abys this country, but long hair kittens were still popping up occasionally back in the 70's.
> 
> It took a forward looking, sensible Aby breeder in America to realise that these kittens had a beauty of their own and she began her breeding programme using her own Abys in the late 1960s. She chose the name Somali because Somali is next to Ethiopia (which was Abyssinia) to close the closeness of the 2 breeds.
> 
> So while breeders in Britain had been working to eradicate the longhair gene from their Abys, people in America, Canada and Australia had been working to produce longhair Abys. Sometimes we British are so short sighted!!!
> 
> An Aby mated to a Somali (1 carrying longhair and one not) produces a litter of short haired kittens that to all intents and purposes look like Abys, but with very slightly different textured hair.
> 
> So when Somalis were first imported into Britain it was agreed that breeders could use Abys in their breeding to widen the gene pool, but so that the longhair gene could not inadvertently be introduced back into Abys it was agreed that every kitten from this mating would be registered as a variant.
> 
> When one of these short haired kittens is then mated to a Somali they will produce both long haired and short haired kittens in their litter. The short haired ones are registered as variants and the longhaired ones are registered as Somalis. Thereafter these longhair kittens breed true.
> 
> What I love about all this is that it has been proven that the 'grandfather' of somalis was a cat called "Raby Chuffa of Selene" who was bred by Lady Barnard of Raby Castle in Bishop Auckland and exported to America in l953! That's only about 50 mile from me!


ooo thats really interesting  its like being told a story 



Shell195 said:


> See Jaime I told you I was talking rubbish:lol2:


nah you were saying the same really 
i think variants is a good idea


----------



## sammy1969

sundia said:


> just thought id pop my head in to say HELLLLLOOOOOO
> 
> i been very busy with university assignments that i had hardly any time for anything else


HI Sundia
Hope they are going wel I know what oyu mean my oh Glyn is up to his neck in them too and only has a couple of weeks to complete them all seems only yesterday it was the start of the year lol


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> ooo thats really interesting  its like being told a story
> 
> 
> nah you were saying the same really
> i think variants is a good idea


:lol2: I tell good stories! :lol2:

And yes, you were telling the same story Shell.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: I tell good stories! :lol2:
> 
> And yes, you were telling the same story Shell.


got any more  i love learning stuff


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Housewife of the year! :no1:
> 
> Oh No! Sorry!! Housewife of the Year is always immaculately dressed, not slobbing around in a dressing gown - demoted! :lol2: :roll2:
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL I nearly chucked a hoglet off my knee PMSL :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

Will give it a go, Eileen  The worst that'll happen is I suck!! *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Housewife of the year! :no1:
> 
> Oh No! Sorry!! Housewife of the Year is always immaculately dressed, not slobbing around in a dressing gown - demoted! :lol2: :roll2:
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL I nearly chucked a hoglet off my knee PMSL :roll2:


----------



## sundia

sammy1969 said:


> HI Sundia
> Hope they are going wel I know what oyu mean my oh Glyn is up to his neck in them too and only has a couple of weeks to complete them all seems only yesterday it was the start of the year lol


i have finally completed another assignment tonight and i just got to finish one more :no1:


----------



## ami_j

sundia said:


> i have finally completed another assignment tonight and i just got to finish one more :no1:


brilliant  the feeling when your done for good is brilliant


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> image


 i want it


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image


 
Awwwww I have 5 of those:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Awwwww I have 5 of those:flrt:


awwww....what are they like as pets?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awwww....what are they like as pets?


 
Great little critters, Elvis my male is wonderful with me but a bit huffy with anyone else, Tiggy is a sweetie and their 5 babies are delightul. One of the boys is very shy so unless he improves he will stay here with me.
Tiggy should get mother of the year award as she reared her babies so well and managed not to lose any weight. Shes still in withe the only girl she had but as she is now reserved I need to split them tomorrow so its not to big a shock when she goes to her new home in Essex


----------



## Amalthea

My Hoggle is the most miserable ball of spines ever!! I loves him though *shakes head*

ETA: I take that back... He's getting mellower in his old age


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Great little critters, Elvis my male is wonderful with me but a bit huffy with anyone else, Tiggy is a sweetie and their 5 babies are delightul. One of the boys is very shy so unless he improves he will stay here with me.
> Tiggy should get mother of the year award as she reared her babies so well and managed not to lose any weight. Shes still in withe the only girl she had but as she is now reserved I need to split them tomorrow so its not to big a shock when she goes to her new home in Essex


awwww 


Amalthea said:


> My Hoggle is the most miserable ball of spines ever!! I loves him though *shakes head*
> 
> ETA: I take that back... He's getting mellower in his old age


see alot of ppl have told me they are a bit mardy lol


----------



## Amalthea

It's just the way he is...... *shrugs* As cute as they are, I won't be getting another when Hoggle goes.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It's just the way he is...... *shrugs* As cute as they are, I won't be getting another when Hoggle goes.


they are very cute 

i want a skunk lol


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> It's just the way he is...... *shrugs* As cute as they are, I won't be getting another when Hoggle goes.


 its early days as pets though they'll probably become alot more tame as breeders breed tame animal to tame animal over the years bit like hamsters


----------



## Shell195

Hogs are very sweet if they are socialised early enough, the problem is they go really huffy if they arent handled enough.
I love skunks but couldnt cope with an ADH toddler that never grows up:lol2Ive already had 18 years of that with one of my sons)


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hogs are very sweet if they are socialised early enough, the problem is they go really huffy if they arent handled enough.
> I love skunks but couldnt cope with an ADH toddler that never grows up:lol2Ive already had 18 years of that with one of my sons)


:lol2: ive loved them for ages, when i heard they could be kept as pets i was ecstatic! i love virginia oppossums too...and ferrets


----------



## sammy1969

sundia said:


> i have finally completed another assignment tonight and i just got to finish one more :no1:


Well done he has three still to complete two animations and an essay will be glad when the year i done but then the wait for results starts hate that and I'm not even doing the course lol


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> got any more  i love learning stuff


Jaime, I am a mine of useless information, as well as a good story teller! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Will give it a go, Eileen  The worst that'll happen is I suck!! *lol*


The point is though that you couldn't possibly turn out a worse job than I would! Trust me on this!!



Shell195 said:


> Hogs are very sweet if they are socialised early enough, the problem is they go really huffy if they arent handled enough.
> I love skunks but couldnt cope with an ADH toddler that never grows up:lol2Ive already had 18 years of that with one of my sons)


Like my dog, you mean?? :roll:

I've always fancied a hedgehog from when I knew they 'existed' and fell in love with one at Coast to Coast in Darlingon about 7 years ago, but it was where could I put one?? And what would I do with it when I go on holiday that was the problem.

I am dead disappointed too in my ADHD dog! He is always a little 'soft' in the bowel department as you know and every now and then for unknown reasons he gets the skitters. 

Last Saturday Barry decided that he would have a little longer in bed (even at weekends he gets up at 6:00 to walk the dog) and then before he went downstairs he decided he would have his shower (again on weekdays he gets up, feeds everyone, walks the dog, then comes in and has his shower before he goes to work). So when he went downstairs an hour/hour and a half later than normal there was sh*t all over the kitchen and utility room floor! Nothing different in his diet and nothing that we could think of to have brought that on.

Anyway, this time I was prepared - in my storecupboard I had a 30ml tube of Pro-Kolin. It said 5ml 3 times a day, so we started him on it straight away and the first day he passed concrete :lol:, but the second day he passed porridge, so I was gutted as he was still taking the Pro Kolin. Any suggestions why that would have happened Shell?

He's been a bit 'changeable' all week and when Barry got up again this morning (normal time of 6:00) sh*t everywhere again and this time the only thing that was different was that I gave him the knuckle end of a marrow bone, but it was raw - usually I buy the cooked ones from the pet shop, this one I got from the butcher when I was doing my walking around the town centre with him on Friday.


----------



## ami_j

:lol2:


feorag said:


> Jaime, I am a mine of useless information, as well as a good story teller! :lol2:
> 
> The point is though that you couldn't possibly turn out a worse job than I would! Trust me on this!!
> 
> Like my dog, you mean?? :roll:
> 
> I've always fancied a hedgehog from when I knew they 'existed' and fell in love with one at Coast to Coast in Darlingon about 7 years ago, but it was where could I put one?? And what would I do with it when I go on holiday that was the problem.
> 
> I am dead disappointed too in my ADHD dog! He is always a little 'soft' in the bowel department as you know and every now and then for unknown reasons he gets the skitters.
> 
> Last Saturday Barry decided that he would have a little longer in bed (even at weekends he gets up at 6:00 to walk the dog) and then before he went downstairs he decided he would have his shower (again on weekdays he gets up, feeds everyone, walks the dog, then comes in and has his shower before he goes to work). So when he went downstairs an hour/hour and a half later than normal there was sh*t all over the kitchen and utility room floor! Nothing different in his diet and nothing that we could think of to have brought that on.
> 
> Anyway, this time I was prepared - in my storecupboard I had a 30ml tube of Pro-Kolin. It said 5ml 3 times a day, so we started him on it straight away and the first day he passed concrete :lol:, but the second day he passed porridge, so I was gutted as he was still taking the Pro Kolin. Any suggestions why that would have happened Shell?
> 
> He's been a bit 'changeable' all week and when Barry got up again this morning (normal time of 6:00) sh*t everywhere again and this time the only thing that was different was that I gave him the knuckle end of a marrow bone, but it was raw - usually I buy the cooked ones from the pet shop, this one I got from the butcher when I was doing my walking around the town centre with him on Friday.


tell away  
oh dear  my dogs old and he keeps having accidents...hes going senile too , thinks its funny to run off


----------



## feorag

Mine's an ADHS 16 month old! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Mine's an ADHS 16 month old! :roll:


oh dear 

oh yeah didnt say...joker had a good go at lactol porridge and tuna today and yesterday


----------



## feorag

Sounds promising! :2thumb:

Well I'm off to bed - did some more gardening today and now am stiff and cream crackered and have got to go to work tomorrow! :sad:

So need my bed!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Sounds promising! :2thumb:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed - did some more gardening today and now am stiff and cream crackered and have got to go to work tomorrow! :sad:
> 
> So need my bed!


aye his legs are still weak tho

night hun


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I think if he was mine I would have a fecal test done on him.

Im just talking to my friend who breed shepherds and she says it sounds a bit like Campylobactor(lots of false negatives when testing) and you could try a course of metronidozole(sp) , she also says before going down this route you could try giving him Nutrafiber with his food.


----------



## Amalthea

I, too, would love Virginia opossums one day 

Am getting worried about Ian.... 

Heading off to bed, cuz my hip is really hurting me today. Am close to tears constantly. Need to rest it. you'd think I was 86, not 26, with all the aches and pains I get.


----------



## feorag

I have wondered about that Shell, but know with Merlin when I did that, it didn't make any difference.

I remember Roscoe had campylobacter in his faeces (probably caused by raw chicken when we took part in that parasite/respiratory virus study, yet he didn't have diarrhoea and we didn't actually treat him for it - the vet said it wasn't necessary.

I've just googled metronidazole, also known as Flagyl, and I've got some of that in my storecupboard (if it isn't out of date I'll have to check), so I guess I could try him on that.

Nutrafiber when googled comes up with loads of sites in Australia and NZ on weight loss - is that the same stuff?

Really do have to go to bed now though, so will check this in the morning before I go to work.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I have wondered about that Shell, but know with Merlin when I did that, it didn't make any difference.
> 
> I remember Roscoe had campylobacter in his faeces (probably caused by raw chicken when we took part in that parasite/respiratory virus study, yet he didn't have diarrhoea and we didn't actually treat him for it - the vet said it wasn't necessary.
> 
> I've just googled metronidazole, also known as Flagyl, and I've got some of that in my storecupboard (if it isn't out of date I'll have to check), so I guess I could try him on that.
> 
> Nutrafiber when googled comes up with loads of sites in Australia and NZ on weight loss - is that the same stuff?
> 
> Really do have to go to bed now though, so will check this in the morning before I go to work.


Your store cupboard sounds like mine:lol2:
Im not sure that is the right name for it but have a look at this, its similar and may help him if its just stress

Psyllium - Dog Supplements - Food and Health


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I, too, would love Virginia opossums one day
> 
> Am getting worried about Ian....
> 
> Heading off to bed, cuz my hip is really hurting me today. Am close to tears constantly. Need to rest it. you'd think I was 86, not 26, with all the aches and pains I get.


Remember the last time we worried about Ian's disappearance it was his gall bladder, so it very well could be again - I hope it's cos he's having his op.

I didn't realise you had joint problems - can't remember seeing you mention it before. Is it a specific problem??


Shell195 said:


> Your store cupboard sounds like mine:lol2:
> Im not sure that is the right name for it but have a look at this, its similar and may help him if its just stress
> 
> Psyllium - Dog Supplements - Food and Health


Yes I thought about psyllium husks - I've got some stuff in my cupboard (human again) but it's orange flavoured and I wasn't sure that he would eat that??

Well, off to work in a minute, it's been sunny, raining, sunny, raining and now it's sunny again and that's only in the last hour/hour and a half! :roll:


----------



## Mr Brett

morning fello cat lovers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mr Brett

no 1 here :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Good morning Brett:lol2:


----------



## Mr Brett

Shell195 said:


> Good morning Brett:lol2:


 woohoo some1 to talk to :Na_Na_Na_Na: how are you ?


----------



## Shell195

A bit late to reply but ok,you?
Ive just been cleaning the dog yard,litter trays and other nasty things:lol2:


----------



## Mr Brett

Shell195 said:


> A bit late to reply but ok,you?
> Ive just been cleaning the dog yard,litter trays and other nasty things:lol2:


sounds nice :lol2: ive just been playing with my kittens :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Remember the last time we worried about Ian's disappearance it was his gall bladder, so it very well could be again - I hope it's cos he's having his op.
> 
> I didn't realise you had joint problems - can't remember seeing you mention it before. Is it a specific problem??
> Yes I thought about psyllium husks - I've got some stuff in my cupboard (human again) but it's orange flavoured and I wasn't sure that he would eat that??
> 
> Well, off to work in a minute, it's been sunny, raining, sunny, raining and now it's sunny again and that's only in the last hour/hour and a half! :roll:


Hopefully he's getting it sorted now... We really are a bunch of worry warts, eh :whistling2:

I probably didn't mention it.... Not very many people know, but I have quite weak joints.... Ankles, knees, hips, wrists... Those are the main ones and I get back trouble, as well. I'm just like my Mom in that respect. She is only 49 and is riddled with arthritis (and has been for years) :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh my god! ive just found an article online about the spencer tunick thing and you can see me on the picture!


----------



## 1949_sam

Hello everyone, hows your bank holiday weekend going?


----------



## Mr Brett

1949_sam said:


> Hello everyone, hows your bank holiday weekend going?


 boring so far  yours ?


----------



## 1949_sam

Mr Brett said:


> boring so far  yours ?


:lol2: yeah just the same as most weekends but we did take the kids legoland yesterday which was so much fun :flrt:


----------



## mrandmrsk

whooo hoooo!!!!!

our beautiful cat tinkerbell had 5 kittens last night and are all doing well

it took 4 hours in total and she is being a great mum so far! plenty of milk comming and eating well herself

just thought id share my happy news!!!

we have one white and ginger - more white than ginger
one white and black spotted - again more white than black
and 3 while/brown and ginger ones!

tinkerbell is mainly white with small blobs of ginger and brown!


----------



## Mr Brett

1949_sam said:


> :lol2: yeah just the same as most weekends but we did take the kids legoland yesterday which was so much fun :flrt:


 legoland ive always wanted to go there :notworthy:


----------



## 1949_sam

missmoore said:


> whooo hoooo!!!!!
> 
> our beautiful cat tinkerbell had 5 kittens last night and are all doing well
> 
> it took 4 hours in total and she is being a great mum so far! plenty of milk comming and eating well herself
> 
> just thought id share my happy news!!!
> 
> we have one white and ginger - more white than ginger
> one white and black spotted - again more white than black
> and 3 while/brown and ginger ones!
> 
> tinkerbell is mainly white with small blobs of ginger and brown!


Aww Congrats & well done Tinkerbell :no1:


----------



## Mr Brett

missmoore said:


> whooo hoooo!!!!!
> 
> our beautiful cat tinkerbell had 5 kittens last night and are all doing well
> 
> it took 4 hours in total and she is being a great mum so far! plenty of milk comming and eating well herself
> 
> just thought id share my happy news!!!
> 
> we have one white and ginger - more white than ginger
> one white and black spotted - again more white than black
> and 3 while/brown and ginger ones!
> 
> tinkerbell is mainly white with small blobs of ginger and brown!


gratz my cat had 5 kittens 4 weeks ago and to say she was a first time mum she did a brill job and still is :2thumb: glad your are all doing ok pics please :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 1949_sam

Mr Brett said:


> legoland ive always wanted to go there :notworthy:


I never been there before but it was awesome & well worth the long journey :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Brett

1949_sam said:


> I never been there before but it was awesome & well worth the long journey :2thumb:


 i bet you enjoyed it more than the kids really didnt u :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam

Mr Brett said:


> i bet you enjoyed it more than the kids really didnt u :lol2:


:lol2: damn right but shhhhh know one knows it but me hehe :lol2:


----------



## Mr Brett

1949_sam said:


> :lol2: damn right but shhhhh know one knows it but me hehe :lol2:


 hahahahahaha


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone???????


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone
Been out with the cats and dogs enjoying the sunshine took a few pics of the cats and dogs on their walk lol Yes they come when we take the dogs for a run lol Got a coule of lovely ones of Dante and Figaro rolling in the dirt outside and also a couple of Fig asking Mysty my poodle if she is his mummy 
And also a couple of Figaro and Nero playing together which they did all through the night so no sleep again lol Will upload them to my album shortly for you all to see just have to get Glyn to put them onto his pen drive for me


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I, too, would love Virginia opossums one day
> 
> Am getting worried about Ian....
> 
> Heading off to bed, cuz my hip is really hurting me today. Am close to tears constantly. Need to rest it. you'd think I was 86, not 26, with all the aches and pains I get.


awww i hope your in less pain soon hun 

i love their mad looking little faces :flrt:


im in a fairly good mood 

JOKER WAS TWITCHING HIS FRONT LEG


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I probably didn't mention it.... Not very many people know, but I have quite weak joints.... Ankles, knees, hips, wrists... Those are the main ones and I get back trouble, as well. I'm just like my Mom in that respect. She is only 49 and is riddled with arthritis (and has been for years) :bash:


No I can't remember you ever mentioning it before! That's pretty bad though at your age. At least I'm ancient and I've only been having problems for about the last 20 years.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh my god! ive just found an article online about the spencer tunick thing and you can see me on the picture!


Post it!!!! Post it!!! We *need* to see it.

In fact I'm off to have a look for it now! :lol2: I'm a voyeur! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> JOKER WAS TWITCHING HIS FRONT LEG


 
Great news


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Great news


thank you 
its early days but seems promising


----------



## sammy1969

Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## tomwilson

what do we think of this








the alsatian shepalute


----------



## Shell195

Evening all
Jaime fingers crossed that Joker carries on recovering(it sounds hopeful)
Jen I never knew that about you either, you look so healthy, Im like Eileen, a creaking gate:lol2:
Cat, I want to see too

Tom that is one handsome looking dog, Ive just googled them and they were bred totally as companion animals. I wonder if there are any in the uk


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> what do we think of this
> image
> the alsatian shepalute


Don't really know 'cept it doesn't quite appeal to me.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> Jaime fingers crossed that Joker carries on recovering(it sounds hopeful)
> Jen I never knew that about you either, you look so healthy, Im like Eileen, a creaking gate:lol2:
> Cat, I want to see too
> 
> Tom that is one handsome looking dog, Ive just googled them and they were bred totally as companion animals. I wonder if there are any in the uk


 i've been looking but only found 2 breeders in america if i had the money i'd seriously consider importing a few and starting a breeding programe, there nit a registered breed over here unfortunately. they are just very interesting and bueatifull dogs IMO they where bred from malimutes, mastives and a few other big breeds for their size and then further bred for tameness and docility, not great working dogs, their bone structure is almost identical to that of the extinct direwolf, just incredible. i'm not sure but i think the alsatian apearance is actualy just a coincidence. kind of like huskys looking like wolves despite being one of the most furthest dogs geneticaly from a wolf lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun


ty )



tomwilson said:


> what do we think of this
> image
> the alsatian shepalute


ugh another mixed breed with a silly name looks nice but i bet they sell them for silly money


Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> Jaime fingers crossed that Joker carries on recovering(it sounds hopeful)
> Jen I never knew that about you either, you look so healthy, Im like Eileen, a creaking gate:lol2:
> Cat, I want to see too
> 
> Tom that is one handsome looking dog, Ive just googled them and they were bred totally as companion animals. I wonder if there are any in the uk


ty shell...i hope the movements get slowlly more. hes been in a sink of warm water today to try get his legs moving


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ugh another mixed breed with a silly name looks nice but i bet they sell them for silly money


aye if they where avialable over here nodoubt they would cost a small fortune, they are now a registered breed in america. they're big as a lion tame as a lamb though


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> aye if they where avialable over here nodoubt they would cost a small fortune, they are now a registered breed in america. they're big as a lion tame as a lamb though


yeah no doubt they would become the next fad and be ruined. theres a breed i would love to import, one of the oldest in america i believe, the catahoula leopard dog. would have to win the lottery so i had a big house first though lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yeah no doubt they would become the next fad and be ruined. theres a breed i would love to import, one of the oldest in america i believe, the catahoula leopard dog. would have to win the lottery so i had a big house first though lol


 i just love the bigger wolfish breeds tbh like huskeys, malamutes, alsatian (esspecially the all white and all black ones they might be classed as a seperatate breed over her though i know they just class then as alsations in some other countrys) but this breed i just find their history albieght a short one just fasinating


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i just love the bigger wolfish breeds tbh like huskeys, malamutes, alsatian (esspecially the all white and all black ones they might be classed as a seperatate breed over her though i know they just class then as alsations in some other countrys) but this breed i just find their history albieght a short one just fasinating


whispers *German Shepherd:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> whispers *German Shepherd:whistling2:


 samething lol just thats the name that stuck in our area even though it was updated to german shepered in kennel clubs and so on


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> samething lol just thats the name that stuck in our area even though it was updated to german shepered in kennel clubs and so on


 
:lol2: you arent the only one who calls them that

I was originally born and bred in Gateacre, 49 Hathaway Road


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you arent the only one who calls them that
> 
> I was originally born and bred in Gateacre, 49 Hathaway Road


 i like the areas of gateacre on the road into woolton village lovely big houses, i live in wavertree but moving to garston in a month


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i like the areas of gateacre on the road into woolton village lovely big houses, i live in wavertree but moving to garston in a month


 
Whe I was 14 I used to drink in the cock and bottle and brown cow both in wavertree I believe:lol2: I was a baddddddddddddddddddd girl


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Whe I was 14 I used to drink in the cock and bottle and brown cow both in wavertree I believe:lol2: I was a baddddddddddddddddddd girl


 i think the brown cow may have been the pub the writers of red dwarf drank when they went to uni not sure though, alot of the pubs in wavertree have changed their names recently though i've only lived here for two years, i'm from the tuebrook and westderby area originaly


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

do you want me to post them here eileen/shell?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i think the brown cow may have been the pub the writers of red dwarf drank when they went to uni not sure though, alot of the pubs in wavertree have changed their names recently though i've only lived here for two years, i'm from the tuebrook and westderby area originaly


My dads side if the family all come from West derby. My nan lived in Wyresdale court road (sp)


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do you want me to post them here eileen/shell?


you were on the news ... not close enough to see faces tho


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> you were on the news ... not close enough to see faces tho


i know, i dont think the camera actually got me though


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know, i dont think the camera actually got me though


i couldnt tell from such a distance...there looked to be loads there


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> i couldnt tell from such a distance...there looked to be loads there


there were 500!

OMFG ive just got a call from a friend in the local kebab house (of all places) and he said im on page 3 of the manchester evenin news naked! so i rushed out to get it n there i am!!

shell, do you wanna see these pic or not? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> there were 500!
> 
> OMFG ive just got a call from a friend in the local kebab house (of all places) and he said im on page 3 of the manchester evenin news naked! so i rushed out to get it n there i am!!
> 
> shell, do you wanna see these pic or not? :lol2:


500 naked ppl lol! it looked cold too :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> there were 500!
> 
> OMFG ive just got a call from a friend in the local kebab house (of all places) and he said im on page 3 of the manchester evenin news naked! so i rushed out to get it n there i am!!
> 
> shell, do you wanna see these pic or not? :lol2:


 
Of course I do and Jaime I dont think the camera was meant to catch their faces:whistling2:


----------



## Brett

howdy people


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Of course I do and Jaime I dont think the camera was meant to catch their faces:whistling2:


lol it was like a overhead shot to show all the ppl in circles


----------



## Brett

bretts balls said:


> howdy people


 (cry in a corner from being ignored)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ok, you asked for it
but be warned............


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ok, you asked for it
> but be warned............
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs521.ash1/30678_10150167596350077_836100076_12214193_1758809_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs581.snc3/30678_10150167601095077_836100076_12214265_1436769_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


:gasp: Bloody hell Cat wernt you all cold


----------



## Brett

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ok, you asked for it
> but be warned............
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs521.ash1/30678_10150167596350077_836100076_12214193_1758809_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs581.snc3/30678_10150167601095077_836100076_12214265_1436769_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 ewwwwwww


----------



## Shell195

bretts balls said:


> ewwwwwww


:lol2: brett is that too much for you


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell Cat wernt you all cold


it was cold at pointw shell yeah!



bretts balls said:


> ewwwwwww


brett it was artwork and it was wonderful!

nakey bike ride here we come!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> it was cold at pointw shell yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> brett it was artwork and it was wonderful!
> 
> *nakey bike ride here we come*!


Breaks into song

Bicycle bicycle bicycle 
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle 
I want to ride my bicycle 
I want to ride my bike 
I want to ride my bicycle 
I want to ride it where I like 


Have you seen the poster that goes with the song?


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i just love the bigger wolfish breeds tbh like huskeys, malamutes, alsatian (esspecially the all white and all black ones they might be classed as a seperatate breed over her though i know they just class then as alsations in some other countrys)


The all blacks and all whites over here are all GSDs, you can show black ones (my Skye is an all black), but you can't show the white one.



Shell195 said:


> Whe I was 14 I used to drink in the cock and bottle and brown cow both in wavertree I believe:lol2: I was a baddddddddddddddddddd girl


Still are!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Cat I found those when I went off searching, but are you on either of those, cos I couldn't make you out. 

Brett, I see you've gone back to your 'balls' is that cos you were banned and what did you do to get banned???


----------



## Shell195

I idnt even notice brett had changed:lol2:
Bad girls have more fun:whistling2:

Cat this poster


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> The all blacks and all whites over here are all GSDs, you can show black ones (my Skye is an all black), but you can't show the white one.
> 
> Still are!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Cat I found those when I went off searching, but are you on either of those, cos I couldn't make you out.
> 
> Brett, I see you've gone back to your 'balls' is that cos you were banned and what did you do to get banned???


probably for having two accounts


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> The all blacks and all whites over here are all GSDs, you can show black ones (my Skye is an all black), but you can't show the white one.


thats a shame is there a reason for that, as i said i like both but the white is by far my favourite, just really brings out the wolf look i think. hehe i am obsessed with wolfy dogs lol, but i also love terriers like westies, yorkies, lakeland, and jack russels the list goes on lol. i also love cats but had some bad experiences this year and find the thought of them a little upsetting unfortunately


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> The all blacks and all whites over here are all GSDs, you can show black ones (my Skye is an all black), but you can't show the white one.
> 
> Still are!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Cat I found those when I went off searching, but are you on either of those, cos I couldn't make you out.
> 
> Brett, I see you've gone back to your 'balls' is that cos you were banned and what did you do to get banned???





Shell195 said:


> I idnt even notice brett had changed:lol2:
> Bad girls have more fun:whistling2:
> 
> Cat this poster
> image


eileen, im on both of them.....
shell could you make out which ones are me?


----------



## Shell195

I cant tell which is you cat, I cant see at the best of times but my glasses are lost so I now have no chance


----------



## feorag

Really? I'll have to go back and have another look.

I can do body painting for your bike ride! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Really? I'll have to go back and have another look.
> 
> I can do body painting for your bike ride! :lol2:
> 
> image


eileen, i actually wanna wear body paint for it too so that not a bad idea lol


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Really? I'll have to go back and have another look.
> 
> I can do body painting for your bike ride! :lol2:
> 
> image


omg at the one nearest the cam lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> omg at the one nearest the cam lol


whats wrong with her?


----------



## feorag

Big diddies! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Big diddies! :lol2:





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whats wrong with her?


what Eileen said lol
the others are vaguely camoflaged but hers are in ya face...kudos to them theres no way in earth id be in public nekkid, body paint or not lol


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> No I can't remember you ever mentioning it before! That's pretty bad though at your age. At least I'm ancient and I've only been having problems for about the last 20 years.


 
Yeah... Not good. My hip is really bothering me :censor:

Well done, Cat!!! I THINK I can see you in the second picture... Were you near the middle of the circle on the left side of the pic?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Not good. My hip is really bothering me :censor:
> 
> Well done, Cat!!! I THINK I can see you in the second picture... Were you near the middle of the circle on the left side of the pic?


awww  have you anything to use or take that helps?


----------



## Amalthea

Nope.... Never been to the doctor about it. This hip thing is new. Only really been the past couple weeks. I am used to my ankles and knees hurting, but this is terrible.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Nope.... Never been to the doctor about it. This hip thing is new. Only really been the past couple weeks. I am used to my ankles and knees hurting, but this is terrible.


i dont kno what to suggest  i hope it goes soon


----------



## Amalthea

Me too.... I tried some co-codemol earlier, but it didn't help in the least!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Me too.... I tried some co-codemol earlier, but it didn't help in the least!!


i hate people being in pain...my mum gets in pain and i always feel so helpless 
not sure if a bath would help? might be too uncomfortable


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Me too.... I tried some co-codemol earlier, but it didn't help in the least!!


Steve suffers with his back and he gets a bit of arthritis in his fingers, he gets Naproxen 500 mg off the doctors. Wont your dr prescribe something for you Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

I dunno... Maybe. If this hip thing doesn't go soon, I am going to have to go see a Dr.  I just HATE going.....

Am heading off to bed... Had horrible dreams last night about waking up and Diesel was curled up dead on the couch  Prolly cuz of Oliver. Just hope it doesn't happen again tonight 

Sorry, guys... Am such a moaner today!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I dunno... Maybe. If this hip thing doesn't go soon, I am going to have to go see a Dr.  I just HATE going.....
> 
> Am heading off to bed... Had horrible dreams last night about waking up and Diesel was curled up dead on the couch  Prolly cuz of Oliver. Just hope it doesn't happen again tonight
> 
> Sorry, guys... Am such a moaner today!!


your not a moaner 
what a horrid dream *hug* i have horrid dreams sometimes, one i had still makes me feel ill and i had it last year. just because they happen when you sleep they still linger when you wake, mine just seem to drag up old things


----------



## Amalthea

I have had waking dreams where Louis (who sleeps curled against me) died during the night. Tis horrible!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I have had waking dreams where Louis (who sleeps curled against me) died during the night. Tis horrible!!!



i dream too much, i never seem to get deep sleep its all rem. 
if you can manage it a warm bath and a happy easy to read book might be a good thing before bed.and do you have anything with lavender?


----------



## Amalthea

Was gonna take a bath before bed, but I was too tired. Am about to take one now, cuz I work later today... Also got a dinner to go to with the Ann Summers girls this evening.


----------



## Shell195

Morning Jen, Im off to the sanctuary shortly. I hope ypur hip is less painful this morning


----------



## feorag

Morning ladies!

Jen I think you should go and mention this to the docs because there are reasons for having pain - it might be arthritis, it might not be, but I think you need to find out what it is.

Barry hurt his back when he was 14 pushing his dad's car to get it to start and no amount of tests and investigations has found what the problem is, so he just uses his own form of pain management. He knows when it's 'twingeing' that it will get worse if he doesn't lie flat, so down he goes on the floor and lies! :roll: He also wears a very thick leather belt which he cinches in tight which seems to help. Fortunately, now he's not working on the shop floor or fixing cars at home (except our own) it's not the problem it used to be.

Jaime I'm a dreamer too - I dream loads, some good, a lot bad, depending on where my mood is at the time. I do think you dream about what you are thinking about when you go to sleep though, so Jen I think your dream was sparked by poor little Ollie! :sad:

I haven't even been downstairs yet! :lol2: just checking stuff up here first then got loads to do.


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone????


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... If the hip doesn't lessen by Thursday, I'll be booking an appt to see the dr. Although, I doubt they'll do anything.

Am getting in the bath now (got distracted *lol*)... Might make it feel better. We shall see


----------



## freekygeeky

just got back from the vets

teh vet doesnt think it needs removing now, she doesnt think its a hurniea (sp) or an absess.. if its there in 2 weeks/if its changed i have to go back.

she also suggested he go on a diet, he has put on 1.5 kg since jan :O

and she also suggested for his specialness to try him on zyklene as well as simba and zingi.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, that's not too bad  *fingers crossed*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Well, that's not too bad  *fingers crossed*


yup


----------



## selina20

freekygeeky said:


> yup


Fingers crossed here 2


----------



## feorag

That's pretty good news Gina - probably better than you were expecting?

Hope it all settles down to be nothing 

:roll2: PMSL this morning! After I posted on here upstairs I came downstairs and found a little note on the kitchen bench "Look in the camera". So I went and got the camera off the dining table and looked and there was this photograph! Me and Harry in bed, both dead to the world - sneaky bloke!


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Love it, Eileen!!! 

The thread about the wild mouse as a pet is irritating me now...... *rips out hair*


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> That's pretty good news Gina - probably better than you were expecting?
> 
> Hope it all settles down to be nothing
> 
> :roll2: PMSL this morning! After I posted on here upstairs I came downstairs and found a little note on the kitchen bench "Look in the camera". So I went and got the camera off the dining table and looked and there was this photograph! Me and Harry in bed, both dead to the world - sneaky bloke!
> 
> 
> image


yes defiantly, brilliant photo!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

jen, on the first one im 6th from the left of spencer who is dressed inblack, and the second one im the one with my hands up near my face, again on the left side of the pic :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

i can see ya!


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> jen, on the first one im 6th from the left of spencer who is dressed inblack, and the second one im the one with my hands up near my face, again on the left side of the pic :lol2:


 
I got it right, then!!! I didn't see ya in the second pic, but saw ya in the circle-y one 

ETA: I take that back!! I saw ya in the second one, too, but I figgered it couldn't be you, cuz you said you were more bothered about covering your belly than anything else


----------



## selina20

Im slowly getting the feeling that people seem to have a grudge against me on this thread :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Do we??


----------



## freekygeeky

selina20 said:


> Im slowly getting the feeling that people seem to have a grudge against me on this thread :whistling2:


how comes?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I got it right, then!!! I didn't see ya in the second pic, but saw ya in the circle-y one


Jen I didn't recognise her in the second photo either cos her hair was over both shoulders and so it looked shorter!



selina20 said:


> Im slowly getting the feeling that people seem to have a grudge against me on this thread :whistling2:


We are a totally non-political group in this thread, so nobody is allowed to have grudges - we're just ignoring you! :whistling2: *only joking of course, but you know that!! :grin1:



Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Love it, Eileen!!!
> 
> The thread about the wild mouse as a pet is irritating me now...... *rips out hair*


:lol2: I look as rough as a badger's *rse, but I loved it too cos of how close Harry is lying beside me and I didn't even wake up! Barry says he's like that every morning when he gets up early for work and I'm still zonked out, so this morning he must have decided to take a photo!

Jen I know what you mean about that thread.


----------



## ashley

Hiya!

Just a quick post to say I'm still alive! Been so busy I haven't been on much other than to catch up with all the pages I've missed!

Jen, I have a dodgy hip, I went to a physiotherapist and got told it was weak muscles and got given exercises to strengthen the muscles, it may be something as simple as that?

Anyways, off to get some work done!

PS. Eileen, Harry is a very handsome chap! Love the photo of the pair of you this morning :no1:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Jen I didn't recognise her in the second photo either cos her hair was over both shoulders and so it looked shorter!
> 
> We are a totally non-political group in this thread, so nobody is allowed to have grudges - we're just ignoring you! :whistling2: *only joking of course, but you know that!! :grin1:
> 
> :lol2: I look as rough as a badger's *rse, but I loved it too cos of how close Harry is lying beside me and I didn't even wake up! Barry says he's like that every morning when he gets up early for work and I'm still zonked out, so this morning he must have decided to take a photo!
> 
> Jen I know what you mean about that thread.


 is it my fault its irritating haven't checked on it today


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Love it, Eileen!!!
> 
> The thread about the wild mouse as a pet is irritating me now...... *rips out hair*


 yes i see what you mean now very bloody irritating


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> I got it right, then!!! I didn't see ya in the second pic, but saw ya in the circle-y one
> 
> ETA: I take that back!! I saw ya in the second one, too, but I figgered it couldn't be you, cuz you said you were more bothered about covering your belly than anything else


 
i was tryna take my glasses off jen cos he said he didnt want glasses on in the pictures :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Dont tell lewis i posted this, but on the same sorta wave length as yours eileen, 
i took this this morning, scooby me and my new boyfriend... "3 in the bed and the little one said roll over roll over....." lol










lol!

p.s yes we all look ruff, it was the morning!!


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> Dont tell lewis i posted this, but on the same sorta wave length as yours eileen,
> i took this this morning, scooby me and my new boyfriend... "3 in the bed and the little one said roll over roll over....." lol
> 
> image
> 
> lol!
> 
> p.s yes we all look ruff, it was the morning!!


 the one in the middle doesn't look rough bright eyed and bushy tailed if you ask me


----------



## freekygeeky

tomwilson said:


> the one in the middle doesn't look rough bright eyed and bushy tailed if you ask me


hehe!!


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> hehe!!


 

great photo gina:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Jen I think you should go and mention this to the docs because there are reasons for having pain - it might be arthritis, it might not be, but I think you need to find out what it is.
> 
> Barry hurt his back when he was 14 pushing his dad's car to get it to start and no amount of tests and investigations has found what the problem is, so he just uses his own form of pain management. He knows when it's 'twingeing' that it will get worse if he doesn't lie flat, so down he goes on the floor and lies! :roll: He also wears a very thick leather belt which he cinches in tight which seems to help. Fortunately, now he's not working on the shop floor or fixing cars at home (except our own) it's not the problem it used to be.
> 
> Jaime I'm a dreamer too - I dream loads, some good, a lot bad, depending on where my mood is at the time. I do think you dream about what you are thinking about when you go to sleep though, so Jen I think your dream was sparked by poor little Ollie! :sad:
> 
> I haven't even been downstairs yet! :lol2: just checking stuff up here first then got loads to do.


yeah i normally can link my dreams to things that have happened in the last few weeks...jumbled all together i often have dreams that are just a mix of confusion and i wake up more tired then when i went to bed



freekygeeky said:


> just got back from the vets
> 
> teh vet doesnt think it needs removing now, she doesnt think its a hurniea (sp) or an absess.. if its there in 2 weeks/if its changed i have to go back.
> 
> she also suggested he go on a diet, he has put on 1.5 kg since jan :O
> 
> and she also suggested for his specialness to try him on zyklene as well as simba and zingi.


thats fairly good 



feorag said:


> That's pretty good news Gina - probably better than you were expecting?
> 
> Hope it all settles down to be nothing
> 
> :roll2: PMSL this morning! After I posted on here upstairs I came downstairs and found a little note on the kitchen bench "Look in the camera". So I went and got the camera off the dining table and looked and there was this photograph! Me and Harry in bed, both dead to the world - sneaky bloke!
> 
> 
> image


awww lovely pic :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Great photo Gina! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Great photo Gina! :2thumb:


 and yours was great too eileen, funny how we all got piccies with cats on our pillows:lol2:


----------



## ditta

i got a great video of baby dice helping me with my midnight snack but its on cats laptop so will have to wait til she sorts it:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Great photos ladies:no1: If I had a photo of me taken in bed with the cats you wouldnt actually see me as I have a sphynx each side and my face buried in Purdy`s snuggly belly:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Great photos ladies:no1: If I had a photo of me taken in bed with the cats you wouldnt actually see me as I have a sphynx each side and my face buried in Purdy`s snuggly belly:flrt:


 
think id quite like to see that:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Me too! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> think id quite like to see that:lol2:





feorag said:


> Me too! :2thumb:


I rate your chances of seeing that is a big fat *O*:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Spoilsport! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening every one How are you all doing? 
Glucosomine could help with your joints if you have arthritis Almathea its completely natural apparently and can be brought from an chemist or health food shop I know it helps me a little but i know the pain can be quite bad at times.
Had a surprise from Dante this morning he came in with a small vole or shrew still alive in his mouth which ~I managed to get away from him and place in a spare tub but unfortunately it died about half an hour later.
Wish he would stop bringing them in but to be fair it is the first one that has died but I doubt it will be the last. 
This evening was nice though as we went up to the local shop we came face to face with a heavily pregnant doe. It as less than ten feet away and stayed to watch us watching her just inside the woods by the road and then a little further along we stopped to watch the young rabbits in a horses field they were so sweet and had no mixy at all which I know can run rife in the wild population. So ended up being a good day


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> great photo gina:2thumb:





ami_j said:


> yeah i normally can link my dreams to things that have happened in the last few weeks...jumbled all together i often have dreams that are just a mix of confusion and i wake up more tired then when i went to bed
> 
> 
> thats fairly good
> 
> 
> awww lovely pic :flrt:





feorag said:


> Great photo Gina! :2thumb:





Shell195 said:


> Great photos ladies:no1: If I had a photo of me taken in bed with the cats you wouldnt actually see me as I have a sphynx each side and my face buried in Purdy`s snuggly belly:flrt:


hehe thank you everyone


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Im slowly getting the feeling that people seem to have a grudge against me on this thread :whistling2:


 
:gasp: Ive only just seen this. Nobody is ignoring you at all. I think sometimes when we post it gets lost in the conversation. I know as its happened to me:lol2:


----------



## temerist

do you purposely wait until im away to start posting naked pictures?


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> do you purposely wait until im away to start posting naked pictures?


Hi Ian ~Hope you are ok, have missed you on here where have you been?


----------



## temerist

few family problems hun, hopefully will be sorted in a few weeks


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> do you purposely wait until im away to start posting naked pictures?


 
Of course:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> few family problems hun, hopefully will be sorted in a few weeks


I hope it all turns out well hun. You missed the pics i posted of my latest addition Nero He is a sweet little tuxedo kitten of 7 weeks who cam eot me after a run in with a staffiy but he is soo sweet and full of mischief who tried to pierce my lip last night with his teeth whilst I was trying to eat my dinner


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Ive only just seen this. Nobody is ignoring you at all. I think sometimes when we post it gets lost in the conversation. I know as its happened to me:lol2:


Me too.

There's been a few times I've posted asking you a question Shell and it's been buried under 5 or more pages of chit chat by the time you've come on line and you've not even seen it! :lol2:

Well I've sat here and counted cats and classes all night and got my final figures, although I know of at least one more entry that is to come in, if not more!! Entries only closed on the 19th April!!! :whistling2:

So far I've got 210 cats and 1,070 classes (although not all those classes have got cats entered in them!) and I need 169 certificates and nearly 900 rosettes and I'm cream crackered!! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Me too.
> 
> There's been a few times I've posted asking you a question Shell and it's been buried under 5 or more pages of chit chat by the time you've come on line and you've not even seen it! :lol2:
> 
> Well I've sat here and counted cats and classes all night and got my final figures, although I know of at least one more entry that is to come in, if not more!! Entries only closed on the 19th April!!! :whistling2:
> 
> So far I've got 210 cats and 1,070 classes (although not all those classes have got cats entered in them!) and I need 169 certificates and nearly 900 rosettes and I'm cream crackered!! :lol2:


whoah :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

nite all


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> nite all


Night hun

Rather you than me Eileen, it sounds a mammoth task:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night hun
> 
> Rather you than me Eileen, it sounds a mammoth task:gasp:


lol if it was me doing it , most of them would be lost


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> lol if it was me doing it , most of them would be lost


 
I would be putting the wrong cats in the wrong classes:lol2:


----------



## feorag

It's more of a worry if I count up wrong and someone on show day ends up without their certificate or rosette! :gasp:

A disappointed cat exhibitor is a formidable opponent! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's more of a worry if I count up wrong and someone on show day ends up without their certificate or rosette! :gasp:
> 
> A disappointed cat exhibitor is a formidable opponent! :lol2:


 

I can imagine they are:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I would be putting the wrong cats in the wrong classes:lol2:


 i'd have shuved half'em in the bin and said they got lost in the post better luck next time, just to lighten the load lol, ah hell if it was me there'd only be five cats attending the event :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm 32 cats down from last year :sad:

Once the last of the entries come in and I post them off to the printers that's me finished until the draft catalogue comes through, then I've got to sit and proof read it all. 

Owners name & address, cat's name, parents name, dob, colour, breed number, registration number and all classes entered - have you seen some of the names pedigree cats have :gasp: (says she who registered Purrdy as "Feorag Sgathach Buanand :lol and every entry has to be checked.

Then I have to put all the entry forms into alphabetical order and the class sheets separately into separate ring binders for open classes, miscellaneous classes and club classes. 

Then I get another break until the day before the show when I have to go and work out how many of each of those 800 rosettes are for my section (Short hair, Siamese and Household Pets) and count them all out - Imperial Grand, Grand, BOB, Open 1st, 2nd, 3rd, Intermediate and Merit and then all the miscellaneous 1sts, 2nds, 3rds. So I'll be at the hall from about 3:30 until 7:30 on the Friday night.

Then on show day I'll be at my table from 8:00 in the morning until every class has been judged and all my results are finalised - then that's me finished until next March - :lol2:

Bet you didn't realise how much work goes into putting on a cat show - and that's just me as section manager!! I wouldn't even consider doing the Show Manager's job!!


----------



## feorag

And I forgot an afternoon at the show manager's house stuffing the envelopes for vetting in!

Well I'm off to bed now cos I truly am cream crackered!!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I would be putting the wrong cats in the wrong classes:lol2:


me too lol 



feorag said:


> It's more of a worry if I count up wrong and someone on show day ends up without their certificate or rosette! :gasp:
> 
> A disappointed cat exhibitor is a formidable opponent! :lol2:





feorag said:


> I'm 32 cats down from last year :sad:
> 
> Once the last of the entries come in and I post them off to the printers that's me finished until the draft catalogue comes through, then I've got to sit and proof read it all.
> 
> Owners name & address, cat's name, parents name, dob, colour, breed number, registration number and all classes entered - have you seen some of the names pedigree cats have :gasp: (says she who registered Purrdy as "Feorag Sgathach Buanand :lol and every entry has to be checked.
> 
> Then I have to put all the entry forms into alphabetical order and the class sheets separately into separate ring binders for open classes, miscellaneous classes and club classes.
> 
> Then I get another break until the day before the show when I have to go and work out how many of each of those 800 rosettes are for my section (Short hair, Siamese and Household Pets) and count them all out - Imperial Grand, Grand, BOB, Open 1st, 2nd, 3rd, Intermediate and Merit and then all the miscellaneous 1sts, 2nds, 3rds. So I'll be at the hall from about 3:30 until 7:30 on the Friday night.
> 
> Then on show day I'll be at my table from 8:00 in the morning until every class has been judged and all my results are finalised - then that's me finished until next March - :lol2:
> 
> Bet you didn't realise how much work goes into putting on a cat show - and that's just me as section manager!! I wouldn't even consider doing the Show Manager's job!!


omg thats a right load


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> And I forgot an afternoon at the show manager's house stuffing the envelopes for vetting in!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now cos I truly am cream crackered!!


night


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen


----------



## selina20

Heya. Was having a down day yesterday lol so all is fine today. I go through stages where i think everyone hates me :S.


----------



## tomwilson

selina20 said:


> Heya. Was having a down day yesterday lol so all is fine today. I go through stages where i think everyone hates me :S.


 i'll say hi for just incase then, hello


----------



## selina20

tomwilson said:


> i'll say hi for just incase then, hello


Lol im a nutjob.

Had a bit of a bad day yesterday but everything is getting better i suppose.

Ewan had me up until 3:45am due to teething and then woke me up at 7 so my day started off as me walking around like a zombie. Jeez i hate it when Mark works mornings as it means more pressure on me. I cant go sleep during the day as Mark has to sleep when he comes in from work so i play with Ewan lol.


----------



## tomwilson

selina20 said:


> Lol im a nutjob.
> 
> Had a bit of a bad day yesterday but everything is getting better i suppose.
> 
> Ewan had me up until 3:45am due to teething and then woke me up at 7 so my day started off as me walking around like a zombie. Jeez i hate it when Mark works mornings as it means more pressure on me. I cant go sleep during the day as Mark has to sleep when he comes in from work so i play with Ewan lol.


 yeah teething is a nightmare lol hope todays a better day for you anyway, i'm of for a bath before work. catch ya later


----------



## selina20

tomwilson said:


> yeah teething is a nightmare lol hope todays a better day for you anyway, i'm of for a bath before work. catch ya later


Well hes still screaming lol. Ok hun have fun


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> omg thats a right load


Actually when I write it down like that it does seem to be loads, but it comes in waves and doesn't seem that bad! You know what they say - it's a dirty job but somebody's got to do it and there's only 8 of us left on the committee running the whole club and the show!! :roll:


selina20 said:


> Heya. Was having a down day yesterday lol so all is fine today. I go through stages where i think everyone hates me :S.


You've no idea how pleased I am to hear that! I honestly thought your were joking yesterday, hence my jokey reply, but then you didn't come back on all day and I began to wonder.

Got up this morning worrying in case you were having a bad day yesterday and really did feel upset, so was going to pm you to ask if you were OK.

I know exactly how you feel, because Iain was 7 months old when John died and I found it very difficult being a lone parent. 

When he was about 9/10 months old he started waking up every night just as I was going to bed. Now because I struggled to get to sleep at night, because that was the time that I missed John the most, I kept very late hours and so was exhausted when I finally went to my bed in the hope that I would fall asleep quickly and not think too much. 

So that was the point that he would wake up and after a week or two of that I just couldn't cope! I sat on his bedroom floor crying many nights because I couldn't stop him crying and get him to go back to sleep.

Eventually in desperation I went to my docs and he gave me a bottle of Vallergan to try to re-educate him back into a normal sleep pattern. Thankfully it only took a week to get him back into that and he was great after that.


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Actually when I write it down like that it does seem to be loads, but it comes in waves and doesn't seem that bad! You know what they say - it's a dirty job but somebody's got to do it and there's only 8 of us left on the committee running the whole club and the show!! :roll:
> You've no idea how pleased I am to hear that! I honestly thought your were joking yesterday, hence my jokey reply, but then you didn't come back on all day and I began to wonder.
> 
> Got up this morning worrying in case you were having a bad day yesterday and really did feel upset, so was going to pm you to ask if you were OK.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, because Iain was 7 months old when John died and I found it very difficult being a lone parent.
> 
> When he was about 9/10 months old he started waking up every night just as I was going to bed. Now because I struggled to get to sleep at night, because that was the time that I missed John the most, I kept very late hours and so was exhausted when I finally went to my bed in the hope that I would fall asleep quickly and not think too much.
> 
> So that was the point that he would wake up and after a week or two of that I just couldn't cope! I sat on his bedroom floor crying many nights because I couldn't stop him crying and get him to go back to sleep.
> 
> Eventually in desperation I went to my docs and he gave me a bottle of Vallergan to try to re-educate him back into a normal sleep pattern. Thankfully it only took a week to get him back into that and he was great after that.


Thing is i feel bad because Ewans always been a fantastic sleeper so im not used to waking up. If i have a bad night like that then it affects me for ages as i cannot sleep at night. Some of that is my antidepressants tho. 

To stop him waking Mark up i just go into the front room and pull out the sofa bed then we go sleep on there together eventually lol.


----------



## feorag

And that in itself is not a good thing, because you are setting a new routine for him. Babies need to have routines and when a routine is broken they then set a new routine. It does hit you hard though when this starts happening and it happens with everyone at some time in their baby's life.

That sounds like you are now setting a routine where he wakes up through the night, gets to play with you and have your undistracted attention and then he gets to fall asleep with you, which is great for him, but not for you. 

The problem is that this isn't a good routine for either of you and so eventually you will have to break that routine and get him back into a proper sleep all night routine and that could be easier said than done.

I know this isn't what you want to hear, but believe me I speak from experience - hindsight is a very cruel thing! :lol2: There are a lot of things I would have done differently with my children if I'd had the benefit of that! :roll:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> And that in itself is not a good thing, because you are setting a new routine for him. Babies need to have routines and when a routine is broken they then set a new routine. It does hit you hard though when this starts happening and it happens with everyone at some time in their baby's life.
> 
> That sounds like you are now setting a routine where he wakes up through the night, gets to play with you and have your undistracted attention and then he gets to fall asleep with you, which is great for him, but not for you.
> 
> The problem is that this isn't a good routine for either of you and so eventually you will have to break that routine and get him back into a proper sleep all night routine and that could be easier said than done.
> 
> I know this isn't what you want to hear, but believe me I speak from experience - hindsight is a very cruel thing! :lol2: There are a lot of things I would have done differently with my children if I'd had the benefit of that! :roll:


Well he slept from 7:30pm till 10:15am last night so i think it was just a 1 off. However it means that i get no sleep lol as im wide awake waiting for him.


----------



## feorag

It's a cleft stick isn't it?

Nobody really tells you how hard parenting is and that it never stops, even when they're grown up with children of their own! :gasp:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> It's a cleft stick isn't it?
> 
> Nobody really tells you how hard parenting is and that it never stops, even when they're grown up with children of their own! :gasp:


Plus to add to it i have no idea how i am going to do my dissertation in the summer. They want me to go to the Isle of Wight for 28 days but what am i going to do with Ewan????


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - that sounds a problem! I wouldn't have had a problem leaving mine for a week (never had a problem leaving mine ever! :blush but 28 days is a long time.

Would you have to be there non-stop or could you come home at weekends and do you have someone who would look after him, like either of your parents???


----------



## Amalthea

Morning........ Sorry I was a bit non-existant yesterday. My unit organiser took us all out for a meal to celebrate us getting her her company car (we met some high targets and worked very hard for her). Then she kept shoving shots at us.... I have never been so drunk!!!! Still not ever had a hangover, though  Just tired.

Glad you're ok, Ian... Was worried. You know we're here for ya, if you need an attentive ear.

I took a picture of Louis snuggling up to Gary's butt a while back, but he'd seriously kill me if I posted that!! *lmao* Don't think we've got any pics of me snuggling with the puds......

All that show stuff sounds.... fun (???) Eileen!!

Selina, I hope you are doing better and Ewan is sleeping a bit better. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> All that show stuff sounds.... fun (???) Eileen!!


Oh' tis!!! Great fun!!! :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Ill live lol. Anyway im off to change the monsters bum lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Some snuggly pics... Not kitties, though *lol*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Some snuggly pics... Not kitties, though *lol*
> 
> image
> 
> image


hahaha!!


----------



## Amalthea

The little'un with Gary is Bert and Ernie is with me


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> The little'un with Gary is Bert and Ernie is with me


so dam cute, and a little different to a cat


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Just a bit *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Some snuggly pics... Not kitties, though *lol*
> 
> image
> 
> image


:flrt: thats realllly cute


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> *nods* Just a bit *lol*


ive decided your defiantly odd *nod* lol!!


----------



## Amalthea

I can live with that


----------



## freekygeeky

truly sad, but amazing, midori is going to be a brilliant mummy.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/509997-my-baby-girl-born-over.html


----------



## Shell195

Whos ducks are they Jen? Very cute:flrt:
Selina I hope you and Ewan get some sleep tonight.

Awww that poor girl going through that with her twin girls


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Whos ducks are they Jen? Very cute:flrt:
> Selina I hope you and Ewan get some sleep tonight.
> 
> Awww that poor girl going through that with her twin girls


i kno  how horrible i really feel for her


----------



## Amalthea

Jesus... That poor woman. But she sounds so strong....

The ducks were our's  We hatched them ourselves several years ago. Bert saw Gary and Mommy and Ernie saw me as Mommy. Bert was stolen out of our yard during the night once (and I will forever feel guilty about this, cuz Ernie was making a wracket and I didn't go check on them).... So Ernie moved down the road a bit, so she could have other ducky friends. I still see her sometimes  Although, her name is now Daphne *grumbles*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Some snuggly pics... Not kitties, though *lol*
> 
> image
> 
> image


Definitely different!

These were our Daisy and Buttercup - 'cept Buttercup turned out to be a bloke! :lol2:

Iain with Buttercup










Zorah keeping an eye out










And grown up with my two with the neighbour's children


----------



## Shell195

Lots of cute ducks:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

*My beautiful Grey hoglets* :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, Ernie ended up being a girl *lol* I've got loadsa pics of them


----------



## ami_j

im on a storage box hunt tonight i think


----------



## Amalthea

How come??


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> How come??


im looking for storage boxes that fit the full bottom of my rat cage so they can have bedding all over the bottom , cos atm they poop on the tray and its a bugger to get off, they must eat concrete mix as well as what i give them. making them go on the substrate means its just a case of emptying the boxes and wiping them out twice a week. the boys are buggers for weeing on stuff, and i dont want any stray poo , specially with summer coming


----------



## Amalthea

Ahhhhhh.... Gotcha!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Ahhhhhh.... Gotcha!


i want them to be even cleaner lol


----------



## Luxy

Hi everyone! Sorry to jump head first into the conversation here, but I was just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on my very own special cat, Charlie.

To just give you a bit of background, Charlie was starved of oxygen at birth, because his Mum was a very young rescue kitty who didn't realise it was her job to take him of of his sac. He was a very tiny runt, about half the size of his three litter mates. His mother rejected all but one of the kittens, and so the other three, including Charlie, were hand reared by me/us. Charlie had fluid on his lungs also, and for his first week, he had the most pathetic little cough you've ever heard. He was often too weak to feed. We were always waiting for the moment he would just stop breathing. However, against all odds, he did pull through and grew up to be (nearly) as big and strong as his two sisters and his brother!

When it came time to rehome the kittens, we decided to keep Charlie and his brother Finch. Charlie was very clingy and we felt he needed a companion. (He panics when left alone for too long and tries to escape whatever room he's in by clawing at the floor & doors.) Tragically though, Finch developed a bowel disorder and died at just 6 months after the second of two surgeries. He was terribly weak and shouldn't really have been put through that second surgery until he was stronger, but that's another story...

As Charlie developed though, we noticed that he had a few other issues. His hind legs show a type of dystrophy, so that his back legs are always pressed together while his feet angle out, a little bit like chicken legs, but not as dramatic as you're probably thinking! His depth perception didn't develop as the other kittens' did, so we found he constantly misjudged the distance of his jumps and ended up in a heap on the floor. His balance wasn't great either, to this day he still rolls off the back of the couch or windowsill when he's resting. There were also two separate occasions where he fell out of a two story window (which was not left open by me, and believe me, there was hell to pay over that one!) and when he fell down the stairs because he fell asleep on the banister and rolled off.

As well as all of this, as he learned to eat, unlike the other kittens who would gobble down everything put in front of them, he could only lick at whatever he was given. He just refused to open his mouth wide enough to take a decent bite. He has been seen by the vet for all of these things, but there is nothing really "wrong" with him. He would have died left alone, without a shadow of a doubt, so the fact that we saved him makes all of his little problems our responsibility!

Now, finally, for the advice I was looking for! As I mentioned, Charlie has always had issues eating. They have improved over time, and physically he is better able to handle food of all types, but he is an upsettingly picky eater. He is offered everything he might want throughout the day, from high quality dry food, to cat and kitten foods of different textures and flavours, to chicken, to fish... It doesn't matter what he is offered and in what quantities, he just eats barely enough to sustain himself. He has a very low activity level, he just sleeps all day long. He doesn't "know" how to play, he was never interested. He's happiest when he's just left to snooze the day away to be honest!

My problem is that he is just too slim for my liking. Health wise, he is perfectly fine, but he is definitely touching on anorexic. We're lucky if he'll eat a single pouch of wet food in a day, and maybe about a dessert spoonful of kibble. As I said, his activity level is very low, but that doesn't mean he doesn't *need* to eat!

I know that most cat owners have come across an exceptionally picky cat at one time or another. So I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice on keeping a "special kitty" well fed and healthy!


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry to jump head first into the conversation here, but I was just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on my very own special cat, Charlie.
> 
> To just give you a bit of background, Charlie was starved of oxygen at birth, because his Mum was a very young rescue kitty who didn't realise it was her job to take him of of his sac. He was a very tiny runt, about half the size of his three litter mates. His mother rejected all but one of the kittens, and so the other three, including Charlie, were hand reared by me/us. Charlie had fluid on his lungs also, and for his first week, he had the most pathetic little cough you've ever heard. He was often too weak to feed. We were always waiting for the moment he would just stop breathing. However, against all odds, he did pull through and grew up to be (nearly) as big and strong as his two sisters and his brother!
> 
> When it came time to rehome the kittens, we decided to keep Charlie and his brother Finch. Charlie was very clingy and we felt he needed a companion. (He panics when left alone for too long and tries to escape whatever room he's in by clawing at the floor & doors.) Tragically though, Finch developed a bowel disorder and died at just 6 months after the second of two surgeries. He was terribly weak and shouldn't really have been put through that second surgery until he was stronger, but that's another story...
> 
> As Charlie developed though, we noticed that he had a few other issues. His hind legs show a type of dystrophy, so that his back legs are always pressed together while his feet angle out, a little bit like chicken legs, but not as dramatic as you're probably thinking! His depth perception didn't develop as the other kittens' did, so we found he constantly misjudged the distance of his jumps and ended up in a heap on the floor. His balance wasn't great either, to this day he still rolls off the back of the couch or windowsill when he's resting. There were also two separate occasions where he fell out of a two story window (which was not left open by me, and believe me, there was hell to pay over that one!) and when he fell down the stairs because he fell asleep on the banister and rolled off.
> 
> As well as all of this, as he learned to eat, unlike the other kittens who would gobble down everything put in front of them, he could only lick at whatever he was given. He just refused to open his mouth wide enough to take a decent bite. He has been seen by the vet for all of these things, but there is nothing really "wrong" with him. He would have died left alone, without a shadow of a doubt, so the fact that we saved him makes all of his little problems our responsibility!
> 
> Now, finally, for the advice I was looking for! As I mentioned, Charlie has always had issues eating. They have improved over time, and physically he is better able to handle food of all types, but he is an upsettingly picky eater. He is offered everything he might want throughout the day, from high quality dry food, to cat and kitten foods of different textures and flavours, to chicken, to fish... It doesn't matter what he is offered and in what quantities, he just eats barely enough to sustain himself. He has a very low activity level, he just sleeps all day long. He doesn't "know" how to play, he was never interested. He's happiest when he's just left to snooze the day away to be honest!
> 
> My problem is that he is just too slim for my liking. Health wise, he is perfectly fine, but he is definitely touching on anorexic. We're lucky if he'll eat a single pouch of wet food in a day, and maybe about a dessert spoonful of kibble. As I said, his activity level is very low, but that doesn't mean he doesn't *need* to eat!
> 
> I know that most cat owners have come across an exceptionally picky cat at one time or another. So I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice on keeping a "special kitty" well fed and healthy!


 
Have you tried getting him going with Royal canin tinned recovery diet as it is very soft and has a high calorific value so he would need to eat very little. If hes not eating enough he will have very low energy which will be why he sleeps a lot but Im sure you know this already


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> Have you tried getting him going with Royal canin tinned recovery diet as it is very soft and has a high calorific value so he would need to eat very little. If hes not eating enough he will have very low energy which will be why he sleeps a lot but Im sure you know this already


I do know, he's always been like this though. The vet has told us, every time, that he's eating what is enough for him, and that he's just fine. I don't know, maybe it's time for a new vet! 

Do you know whereabouts I could find Royal Canin Recovery Diet?


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> I do know, he's always been like this though. The vet has told us, every time, that he's eating what is enough for him, and that he's just fine. I don't know, maybe it's time for a new vet!
> 
> Do you know whereabouts I could find Royal Canin Recovery Diet?


http://www.vet-medic.com/pd_Royal+Canin+Canine[f]Feline+Recovery+12+x+195g_ROYA113.htm


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> I do know, he's always been like this though. The vet has told us, every time, that he's eating what is enough for him, and that he's just fine. I don't know, maybe it's time for a new vet!
> 
> Do you know whereabouts I could find Royal Canin Recovery Diet?


 
http://www.vet-medic.com/


----------



## Luxy

Thanks for that link!
I've just placed an order there, so we'll see how he goes on that!
*fingers crossed*



Shell195 said:


> Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices.


----------



## sammy1969

evening everyone
Great photos of ducks and things they are all really cute

How do you manage to get everything done Feorag lol?

Glad you are feeling a bit better today selina depression is never easy to cope with and we all get our off days so don't worry everyone on here is great and understands and if you ever feel like you need a chat pm me hun I am a fellow sufferer so yo never know I may be able to help.

Luxy I too have a special cat like yours who was a very picky/fussy eater and I too was worried about his weight even though my vet said he was fine I tried everything food wise to no avail so I did the one thing I know you shouldn't and would treat him with his favourite food whenever he wanted it. In Figaro's case it was cooked ham and chicken and in the end he started to fill out nicely I then found a really good food the one metioned by the girls on here and that also helped and slowly I transfered him form that food onto a normal high quality cat food and it as worked He still is a bit fussy but his weight has improved and he has learned how to play and not fall off things he shouldn't although on occasion he still has the odd tumble So don't worry things can and hopefully will improve


----------



## Luxy

Thanks for your support Sammy! It sounds like Figaro (gorgeous name btw!) and Charlie are very similar. I've been tempted to give him the things I know he'll eat too, and sometimes I can get him to eat and enjoy a nice little piece of fish. But I'd love to get him to a point where he looks and feels a little bit meatier! As much as the vet says he's fine, I know he could be a bit more vital!

I'm going to try him on the food Shell suggested, hopefully it will give him the boost he needs. Is that kind of food suitable for prolonged use though, or should I switch him if/when he improves?

I'm glad to know Figaro is doing so well too! There seem to be a lot of special cat owners here, it's nice to know that they all found someone to take care of them! 



sammy1969 said:


> Luxy I too have a special cat like yours who was a very picky/fussy eater and I too was worried about his weight even though my vet said he was fine I tried everything food wise to no avail so I did the one thing I know you shouldn't and would treat him with his favourite food whenever he wanted it. In Figaro's case it was cooked ham and chicken and in the end he started to fill out nicely I then found a really good food the one metioned by the girls on here and that also helped and slowly I transfered him form that food onto a normal high quality cat food and it as worked He still is a bit fussy but his weight has improved and he has learned how to play and not fall off things he shouldn't although on occasion he still has the odd tumble So don't worry things can and hopefully will improve


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Thanks for your support Sammy! It sounds like Figaro (gorgeous name btw!) and Charlie are very similar. I've been tempted to give him the things I know he'll eat too, and sometimes I can get him to eat and enjoy a nice little piece of fish. But I'd love to get him to a point where he looks and feels a little bit meatier! As much as the vet says he's fine, I know he could be a bit more vital!
> 
> I'm going to try him on the food Shell suggested, hopefully it will give him the boost he needs. Is that kind of food suitable for prolonged use though, or should I switch him if/when he improves?
> 
> I'm glad to know Figaro is doing so well too! There seem to be a lot of special cat owners here, it's nice to know that they all found someone to take care of them!


I handreared a litter of 5 kittens that were really poorly and when it came to weaning them they had huge mouth ulcers so wouldnt eat. I reared them onto this for about 4 weeks then gradually replaced it with a high quality kitten food. They all went to their new homes eating dried kitten food. I would let him eat it plain for a week then very gradually add another food with it adding more notmal when he eats it or less if he refuses it and Im sure he will eventually eat normal food. Sometimes it takes something special to kick start anorexic cats appetites. This food is very palatable and more like a pate.
Has he ever had a vitamin B12 injection as this stimulates appetites


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> Thanks for your support Sammy! It sounds like Figaro (gorgeous name btw!) and Charlie are very similar. I've been tempted to give him the things I know he'll eat too, and sometimes I can get him to eat and enjoy a nice little piece of fish. But I'd love to get him to a point where he looks and feels a little bit meatier! As much as the vet says he's fine, I know he could be a bit more vital!
> 
> I'm going to try him on the food Shell suggested, hopefully it will give him the boost he needs. Is that kind of food suitable for prolonged use though, or should I switch him if/when he improves?
> 
> I'm glad to know Figaro is doing so well too! There seem to be a lot of special cat owners here, it's nice to know that they all found someone to take care of them!


Thank you Luxy Figaro (his name was given to him by my partner Glyn as he was originally called Geefor as in G for Gorgeous lol) is really sweet and if you look in my album you will see a couple of pics of him once he started to put on weight. 
I am not sure if the food can be used for long term to be honest for me it was a case of once he had improved I chose to take him off it, slowly weaning him onto a different food as my other cat Dante(Figaro's half brother) would try and eat it too so it was easier for me to have them both on the same food. HE now eats most things offered to him although he can still be fussy and enjoys having tins of tuna given to him. I buy the one in spring water for him so there is no added salt or oil and I find that keeps him at a more comfortable wieght for me. And he does still get his treat foods too but not as often. I am glad I took him home with me instead of one of his siblings which I was originally going to take as hehas given me two years of wonderment and love and even though he prefers Glyns company to mine I do love the fact that hes till comes to me for a nunu which is whenhe comes and licks and kneads like a kitten when we go to bed. I also liek the fact that he plays with the new kitten Nero for hours which I think will help with his co-ordination and I think their mental ages are probably the same


----------



## Luxy

That sounds good, I'm looking forward to trying him on it!

He has not had a vitamin B12 injection, & I'd imagine a decent vet would have suggested it by now. I think I'll bring him to someone else for his next check-up to be honest.

It's difficult to bring him to the vet's office too incidentally, he's absolutely terrified. He's very easy to handle, he wouldn't sratch, bite or even kick to save his life, but he always ends up traumatised afterwards.



Shell195 said:


> I handreared a litter of 5 kittens that were really poorly and when it came to weaning them they had huge mouth ulcers so wouldnt eat. I reared them onto this for about 4 weeks then gradually replaced it with a high quality kitten food. They all went to their new homes eating dried kitten food. I would let him eat it plain for a week then very gradually add another food with it adding more notmal when he eats it or less if he refuses it and Im sure he will eventually eat normal food. Sometimes it takes something special to kick start anorexic cats appetites. This food is very palatable and more like a pate.
> Has he ever had a vitamin B12 injection as this stimulates appetites


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> That sounds good, I'm looking forward to trying him on it!
> 
> He has not had a vitamin B12 injection, & I'd imagine a decent vet would have suggested it by now. I think I'll bring him to someone else for his next check-up to be honest.
> 
> It's difficult to bring him to the vet's office too incidentally, he's absolutely terrified. He's very easy to handle, he wouldn't sratch, bite or even kick to save his life, but he always ends up traumatised afterwards.


Luxy how old is he now as you could try serenum to help keep him calm for the vets trip if he is old enough I find it works wonders with both my dogs and cats who get stressed on vets visits


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i want them to be even cleaner lol


 the biggest shallowest ones i've found around here where in morrisons but i couldn't tell you the dimentions sorry


----------



## Luxy

sammy1969 said:


> Luxy how old is he now as you could try serenum to help keep him calm for the vets trip if he is old enough I find it works wonders with both my dogs and cats who get stressed on vets visits


Still a baby really, he'll be two in a month. I've never actually heard of serenum. How does it work & where might I find some, do you know?


----------



## ditta

morning ladies:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning?? *lol* Been sleeping all day?


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> the biggest shallowest ones i've found around here where in morrisons but i couldn't tell you the dimentions sorry


will have a google , im really drawing a blank atm


ditta said:


> morning ladies:2thumb:


ello


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Morning?? *lol* Been sleeping all day?


 well i have my eyes open and im on my comp but awake???? dont think so:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao*


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> Still a baby really, he'll be two in a month. I've never actually heard of serenum. How does it work & where might I find some, do you know?


Lol guess what Figaro is the same age. 
Serenum is a calmer that you can buy from most good pet shops It is a tablet that helps to calm them down if they are prone to stress from thunderstorms, fire works and anything else that stresses them out. You give it to them for a few days prior to the visit and it helps to take the tress out of the situation It costs around £6 for i think its ten tablets I know giving the tablet may cause some stress but if oyu can hide it in a titbit it helps I find cheese works best even for the cats as it can be hidden inside a small piece if Charlie likes it of course. It has worked well for me or should i say Figaro who tends to not take as much notice of the journey or visit. 
The other thing I tend to do is take a favourite treat and once all the bad stuff is over with get the vet to give the treat to the cat or dog concerned so that they relate the treat with the visit rather than everything else


----------



## ami_j

who knew plastic box hunting was so hard....and i never knew they were so pricey!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> who knew plastic box hunting was so hard....and i never knew they were so pricey!


 is there any other alternatives


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> is there any other alternatives


like?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> like?


 any thing you could line the cage with, lino or tile then put shavings ontop or could you just put cat litter trays in next to each other and the climbing from one tray to another could be called enrichment or exercise lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> any thing you could line the cage with, lino or tile then put shavings ontop or could you just put cat litter trays in next to each other and the climbing from one tray to another could be called enrichment or exercise lol


i dont use shavings, shavings knacker rats lungs up. it needs a deeper tray, might have to settle for two deeper trays, but they still need to be specific sizes so they arent messing on the base tray , but into the deep trays full of litter


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i dont use shavings, shavings knacker rats lungs up. it needs a deeper tray, might have to settle for two deeper trays, but they still need to be specific sizes so they arent messing on the base tray , but into the deep trays full of litter


 oh yeah i read a review on a rodent farm a while ago and the guy was slating the fact they where on shavings, and me only owning hamsters was thinking wtf this guy is obssesed with shavings lol now i know why


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> oh yeah i read a review on a rodent farm a while ago and the guy was slating the fact they where on shavings, and me only owning hamsters was thinking wtf this guy is obssesed with shavings lol now i know why


yeah ...i keep my gerbils on a mix of shavings, hay, card but everyone else is on card squares

i could get metal trays but its 70 quid for two :C


----------



## feorag

Morning all -where is everyone???

Well I'm childminding today so off in a minute to soft play, armed with a couple of good magazines to read while the children play!

My last entries have gone off to the printer and so now I'm chilling until the next phase! :lol2:

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, Eileen 

Have not had a good start to the morning..... Had to fight head office over something they have done wrong. Ok... Basically, last week, I put an order and payments on well before my cut off time for my Monday delivery. Ok, Monday was a bank holiday, so I expected it on Tuesday. Didn't come, so I gave it til Weds.... Still didn't come and I was getting angry texts off hostesses. Called head office yesterday and it wasn't released to post til Friday (my cut off day is Thurs) because the payments I put on weren't put through in a timely fashion. Their fault. So, I call my boss, and she says to have them cancel the order and redo it with a courier (costs me £10) to get it here for tomorrow.... Call head office "Oh, we can't do that because it's already been released from the warehouse". *rips out hair* Call boss. Now I have to make a completely new order, put it on for courier, and when the order that is sitting there waiting arrives, I have to send it back (which takes about 2 weeks to be cleared off my account)!!!!! So my AS account is gonna look like shit because of them. And I have to give the hostess an apology gift (when it's not my fault), pay for the courier (which I shouldn't have to do)... All out of my pocket. Not to mention my reputation as a party planner. I doubt that group of girls will be coming back to me again.


----------



## Shell195

Morning ladies.
I have some good news, Kissa my female Duprasi has given birth:flrt:I heard them squeaking last night which was only a few hours after removing Bob as she had kicked him out of the nesting area. I thought she looked fat yesterday teatime and he was asleep in the corner.
Fingers crossed she doesnt destroy the litter

Jen that sounds awful, I hate the way these big companies wont accept responsibility for their actions:bash:
Eileen I hope you enjoy the softplay area, I always wanted to join in when I took the kids to one of these places:blush:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Morning, Eileen
> 
> Have not had a good start to the morning..... Had to fight head office over something they have done wrong. Ok... Basically, last week, I put an order and payments on well before my cut off time for my Monday delivery. Ok, Monday was a bank holiday, so I expected it on Tuesday. Didn't come, so I gave it til Weds.... Still didn't come and I was getting angry texts off hostesses. Called head office yesterday and it wasn't released to post til Friday (my cut off day is Thurs) because the payments I put on weren't put through in a timely fashion. Their fault. So, I call my boss, and she says to have them cancel the order and redo it with a courier (costs me £10) to get it here for tomorrow.... Call head office "Oh, we can't do that because it's already been released from the warehouse". *rips out hair* Call boss. Now I have to make a completely new order, put it on for courier, and when the order that is sitting there waiting arrives, I have to send it back (which takes about 2 weeks to be cleared off my account)!!!!! So my AS account is gonna look like shit because of them. And I have to give the hostess an apology gift (when it's not my fault), pay for the courier (which I shouldn't have to do)... All out of my pocket. Not to mention my reputation as a party planner. I doubt that group of girls will be coming back to me again.


thats terrible its not your fault though,i think the girls are being harsh with you tbh, i mean are they really that desparate for it. mistakes happen ,i certainly hope they dont take it out on you 


Shell195 said:


> Morning ladies.
> I have some good news, Kissa my female Duprasi has given birth:flrt:I heard them squeaking last night which was only a few hours after removing Bob as she had kicked him out of the nesting area. I thought she looked fat yesterday teatime and he was asleep in the corner.
> Fingers crossed she doesnt destroy the litter
> 
> Jen that sounds awful, I hate the way these big companies wont accept responsibility for their actions:bash:
> Eileen I hope you enjoy the softplay area, I always wanted to join in when I took the kids to one of these places:blush:


excellant news  sounds like youve done well getting them to breed at all from what ppl have put about duprasi...fingers crossed for the bubs


----------



## Amalthea

Shell!!! Exciting!!! 

Yeah, am pretty pissed off with head office at the moment. And they were all worried that me starting the job at the shop was gonna make me want to leave party plan... They aren't doing a whole hell of a lot to keep me!


----------



## feorag

Yippee Shell! That's excellent news - fingers crossed they manage to survive and mum makes a good mum!

Jen, that's disgraceful!!! I think it stinks that you should be out of pocket for their mistake. That's why I stopped selling Avon years ago, cos I got fed up with mixed up orders and stuff like that.

Morning Jaime and Tom! :grin1:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yippee Shell! That's excellent news - fingers crossed they manage to survive and mum makes a good mum!
> 
> Jen, that's disgraceful!!! I think it stinks that you should be out of pocket for their mistake. That's why I stopped selling Avon years ago, cos I got fed up with mixed up orders and stuff like that.
> 
> Morning Jaime and Tom! :grin1:


lol where is tom? *looks for post but cant find it*


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol where is tom? *looks for post but cant find it*


 haven't done one but i am about lol think it must be one from last night:lol2:

hello every one


----------



## Amalthea

It sucks, cuz I love party plan, but they do shite like this and it's not fair on their party planners.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> haven't done one but i am about lol think it must be one from last night:lol2:
> 
> hello every one


lol stalker 

how are the babies today? chuffed that you have creams? :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol stalker
> 
> how are the babies today? chuffed that you have creams? :flrt:


 aww i went to find a good pic from the phantom of the opera to put here but they where all crap lol.

they where doin there little crying thing when i got up but they've settled down now


----------



## ashley

Hiya!

Jen, that's not fair to you! I used to love party planning but I never done it for too long, it got too much with two other jobs and uni to go to. You know how I said I'd put an order in? I was thinking, could I just send you some money across and you can order some stuff and surprise me? I was on the website last night and couldn't decide what I wanted :lol2: Unfortunately their bras don't fit me or I'd have ordered a couple from you :whip:

Shell, have you heard any more about your ducks?

We've had crap luck lately. We had our first infestation of mites and just couldn't get rid of them. Our first snake passed away, and a two of last years hatchlings passed away too. The whip snake which we got told was evil and has been the nicest snake for 2 years flipped out on Tuesday when Stuart was changing the water, dived out the viv and across the room. Stuart caught him but got tagged a couple of times in the process and his wrist is a mess with punctures :lol2: All in all, not a good couple of weeks!

Selina, I was looking at a horsey thread and have to say, Honey is gorgeous!


----------



## tomwilson

baby pics


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Morning, Eileen
> 
> Have not had a good start to the morning..... Had to fight head office over something they have done wrong. Ok... Basically, last week, I put an order and payments on well before my cut off time for my Monday delivery. Ok, Monday was a bank holiday, so I expected it on Tuesday. Didn't come, so I gave it til Weds.... Still didn't come and I was getting angry texts off hostesses. Called head office yesterday and it wasn't released to post til Friday (my cut off day is Thurs) because the payments I put on weren't put through in a timely fashion. Their fault. So, I call my boss, and she says to have them cancel the order and redo it with a courier (costs me £10) to get it here for tomorrow.... Call head office "Oh, we can't do that because it's already been released from the warehouse". *rips out hair* Call boss. Now I have to make a completely new order, put it on for courier, and when the order that is sitting there waiting arrives, I have to send it back (which takes about 2 weeks to be cleared off my account)!!!!! So my AS account is gonna look like shit because of them. And I have to give the hostess an apology gift (when it's not my fault), pay for the courier (which I shouldn't have to do)... All out of my pocket. Not to mention my reputation as a party planner. I doubt that group of girls will be coming back to me again.


 i must say that this is awfull that they can't even hold their hands up to their own mistakes, and its a real shame they expect you to fix it for them


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> aww i went to find a good pic from the phantom of the opera to put here but they where all crap lol.
> 
> they where doin there little crying thing when i got up but they've settled down now


awwww...i thought baby hammys where loud til i heard baby rats :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> awwww...i thought baby hammys where loud til i heard baby rats :lol2:


 they just sound cute tbh i just imagine feed me, feed me, feed me.
should have seen the loooks sally gave to henry in his new cage, 'look at him in his fancy house while i'm over here on my own raisin his f'ing kids' lol


----------



## Shell195

Very cute babies Tom:flrt: I never said hello as you wernt about:whistling2:
Hammy babies sure make an odd noise:2thumb: I only have one baby left to rehome now, they have all gone except the 4 reserved ones which go in the next couple of weeks. How long can baby females stay together? They havent fell out yet and I can split them if they do but they have 4 seperate homes to go to so I just wondered how long is to long


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> they just sound cute tbh i just imagine feed me, feed me, feed me.
> should have seen the loooks sally gave to henry in his new cage, 'look at him in his fancy house while i'm over here on my own raisin his f'ing kids' lol


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

*Duck update*

Still waiting on results from the samples that got sent off. Another has died and the 2 remaining ones are ok at the minute


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Very cute babies Tom:flrt: I never said hello as you wernt about:whistling2:
> Hammy babies sure make an odd noise:2thumb: I only have one baby left to rehome now, they have all gone except the 4 reserved ones which go in the next couple of weeks. How long can baby females stay together? They havent fell out yet and I can split them if they do but they have 4 seperate homes to go to so I just wondered how long is to long


aslong as none are looking thinner or being forced away from any bits of the cage and you dont hear squabbling really


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Still waiting on results from the samples that got sent off. Another has died and the 2 remaining ones are ok at the minute


oh dear  must be very worrying


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Very cute babies Tom:flrt: I never said hello as you wernt about:whistling2:
> Hammy babies sure make an odd noise:2thumb: I only have one baby left to rehome now, they have all gone except the 4 reserved ones which go in the next couple of weeks. How long can baby females stay together? They havent fell out yet and I can split them if they do but they have 4 seperate homes to go to so I just wondered how long is to long


 i'd just seperate them as one gets too dominant take her out and so on theycan be right vissous little madams lol the hamsterlopaedia says about 6 weeks though


----------



## Amalthea

ashley said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Jen, that's not fair to you! I used to love party planning but I never done it for too long, it got too much with two other jobs and uni to go to. You know how I said I'd put an order in? I was thinking, could I just send you some money across and you can order some stuff and surprise me? I was on the website last night and couldn't decide what I wanted :lol2: Unfortunately their bras don't fit me or I'd have ordered a couple from you :whip:
> 
> Shell, have you heard any more about your ducks?
> 
> We've had crap luck lately. We had our first infestation of mites and just couldn't get rid of them. Our first snake passed away, and a two of last years hatchlings passed away too. The whip snake which we got told was evil and has been the nicest snake for 2 years flipped out on Tuesday when Stuart was changing the water, dived out the viv and across the room. Stuart caught him but got tagged a couple of times in the process and his wrist is a mess with punctures :lol2: All in all, not a good couple of weeks!
> 
> Selina, I was looking at a horsey thread and have to say, Honey is gorgeous!


*lol* If you gave me some sort of idea on what you wanted, I could point ya to the better items 

Doesn't sound good with the snakey troubles  {{{hugs}}}



tomwilson said:


> i must say that this is awfull that they can't even hold their hands up to their own mistakes, and its a real shame they expect you to fix it for them


Yeah... VERY annoying. They do sometimes walk all over their party planners. :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Still waiting on results from the samples that got sent off. Another has died and the 2 remaining ones are ok at the minute


 
How worrying  Hope the results come back soon


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Still waiting on results from the samples that got sent off. Another has died and the 2 remaining ones are ok at the minute


 poor duckies hope its something treatable shell


----------



## ditta

baby dice helping me with my midnight snack lol


----------



## Amalthea

*nom nom nom*


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> lol where is tom? *looks for post but cant find it*





tomwilson said:


> haven't done one but i am about lol think it must be one from last night:lol2:


Did neither of you know I am telepathetic?? :lol2: Seriously though it must have been one from last night that I thought was this mornings. I *am *old you know! :roll:

Shell, I suppose it's good that no more ducks have died, but it's still very worrying.

Tom, gorgeous little furry critters!

Ditta - great vid! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Did neither of you know I am telepathetic?? :lol2: Seriously though it must have been one from last night that I thought was this mornings. I *am *old you know! :roll:
> 
> Shell, I suppose it's good that no more ducks have died, but it's still very worrying.
> 
> Tom, gorgeous little furry critters!
> 
> Ditta - great vid! :2thumb:


you could well be telepathic  he appeared soon after.


----------



## bampoisongirl

Helloooo everyone, long time no speak, just thought I'd share a pic of Stitchy cat, on his and Terror's favourite perch :lol2:


----------



## ditta

bampoisongirl said:


> Helloooo everyone, long time no speak, just thought I'd share a pic of Stitchy cat, on his and Terror's favourite perch :lol2:
> 
> image


 
has he three legs? or just the way hes sat.........scrummy cat:flrt:


----------



## bampoisongirl

ditta said:


> has he three legs? or just the way hes sat.........scrummy cat:flrt:


just the way he's sitting :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Great video Ditta:flrt:
Cute cat BPG, I thought he had 3 legs too:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Great video Ditta:flrt:
> Cute cat BPG, I thought he had 3 legs too:lol2:


 
isnt she the most scrummiest skunk ever


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely Stitchy cat!!!


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> isnt she the most scrummiest skunk ever


i dont know about that...you should give her to me so i can research that fact :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> i dont know about that...you should give her to me so i can research that fact :whistling2:


 
you can have her if shes pregnant jamie, as she will be like a prima bleeding donna, i can just see it


----------



## bampoisongirl

Shell195 said:


> Great video Ditta:flrt:
> Cute cat BPG, I thought he had 3 legs too:lol2:


hehe thanks, he's 3 this month :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> you can have her if shes pregnant jamie, as she will be like a prima bleeding donna, i can just see it


even better i would have more than one skunk :flrt:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> even better i would have more than one skunk :flrt:


 you better have a full supply of philli and breadsticks:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> you better have a full supply of philli and breadsticks:2thumb:


it can be arranged :2thumb:
i seriously cannot wait til the day i can have a skunky :flrt:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> it can be arranged :2thumb:
> i seriously cannot wait til the day i can have a skunky :flrt:


 may be sooner than you think:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> may be sooner than you think:whistling2::lol2:


:lol2: i hope you have a room for my mum then


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> :lol2: i hope you have a room for my mum then


 does she steal your food, take up all the room in bed, eat worms and leave them in your slippers, if not then im getting a good deal:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> does she steal your food, take up all the room in bed, eat worms and leave them in your slippers, if not then im getting a good deal:lol2:


nope, dno dont share a bed with her, nope no worms either


----------



## Shell195

Dice is a *VERY* cute lil girl:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Dice is a *VERY* cute lil girl:flrt:


 she will need shelly cuddles soon:flrt:


----------



## ditta

oooo gotta go jen is here:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> she will need shelly cuddles soon:flrt:


I havent had skunky cuddles since last September:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> she will need shelly cuddles soon:flrt:


Ditta how do I transport hoglets that are being couriered. If I use cardboard carriers which ones do I get?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I havent had skunky cuddles since last September:gasp:


ive NEVER had skunky cuddles...the only skunk ive met was tatty and she was poorly at the time


----------



## Amalthea

I got to snuggle Dice


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I got to snuggle Dice


lucky 

there was one skunk i wanted to meet , the one that showed me they can be kept and i will never get to meet her :'(


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I got to snuggle Dice


 
Of course, Im not jealous:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

i want sugar gliders but i need to be in a better and more stable place before i even consider it tbh


----------



## Amalthea

I have to say, my favoritestest skunky ever is Lou and Ray's Mable. (No offense, Dice *wink*) I love her!!!! Every time I meet her, she's quite happy to just snuggle up with me *melts*

Sugar gliders are great... One of the critters I would never be without now  I've been keeping them for over 16 years now


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I have to say, my favoritestest skunky ever is Lou and Ray's Mable. (No offense, Dice *wink*) I love her!!!! Every time I meet her, she's quite happy to just snuggle up with me *melts*
> 
> Sugar gliders are great... One of the critters I would never be without now  I've been keeping them for over 16 years now


i'm just not in a possition to care for them properly yet it's strange herbivours and carnivours i ca manage and small rodents like hamsters but i know i wouldn't be able to provide them with enough varried fruit and stuff also my situation with housing at the moment it is a dream i will one day attian but i know now is not the right time, strange feeling knowing ones limitations lol


----------



## Amalthea

That's good though.  Do all your research now and then when you're ready, take the plunge  Join the forum in my siggy... Tis FULL of info and friendly people willing to answer anything


----------



## feorag

bampoisongirl said:


> Helloooo everyone, long time no speak, just thought I'd share a pic of Stitchy cat, on his and Terror's favourite perch :lol2:
> 
> image


Lovely cat!! :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> it is a dream i will one day attian but i know now is not the right time, strange feeling knowing ones limitations lol


I'm the same Tom. I know my limitations on the animal front too, otherwise I would have had one of Shell's hedgehogs and one of her hamsters and a couple of sugar gliders and a skunk from Ditta and Cat - need I go on???

Jaime if you get fed up with Dice, I could look after her for a while too! :whistling2:

I've been on the phone to America tonight ordering some face painting stuff, cos it's a bit cheaper over there and I'm getting it posted to Iain's hotel so he can bring it home and save me international postage! :roll:

And we've been to our 2 for 1 pub again for a gorgeous rump steak, but no Vienetta cos they'd run out! :devil: Had to have an ice cream sundae instead! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Lovely cat!! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm the same Tom. I know my limitations on the animal front too, otherwise I would have had one of Shell's hedgehogs and one of her hamsters and a couple of sugar gliders and a skunk from Ditta and Cat - need I go on???
> 
> Jaime if you get fed up with Dice, I could look after her for a while too! :whistling2:
> 
> I've been on the phone to America tonight ordering some face painting stuff, cos it's a bit cheaper over there and I'm getting it posted to Iain's hotel so he can bring it home and save me international postage! :roll:
> 
> And we've been to our 2 for 1 pub again for a gorgeous rump steak, but no Vienetta cos they'd run out! :devil: Had to have an ice cream sundae instead! :bash:


 
I need food, Ive had no tea :gasp: It will have to be a piece of toast as I cant eat this late without getting that reflux problem


----------



## Shell195

My Duprasi babies are still squeaking:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> My Duprasi babies are still squeaking:flrt:


hopefully this time they'll be ok and become happy duprasi adults


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hopefully this time they'll be ok and become happy duprasi adults


It was Basilbrush who lost a litter mine havent bred before


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> It was Basilbrush who lost a litter mine havent bred before


sorry but still fingers crossed


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> sorry but still fingers crossed


Thankyou 

How are your baby hamsters doing? Alex promised photos today but hasnt been on here


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Lovely cat!! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm the same Tom. I know my limitations on the animal front too, otherwise I would have had one of Shell's hedgehogs and one of her hamsters and a couple of sugar gliders and a skunk from Ditta and Cat - need I go on???
> 
> Jaime if you get fed up with Dice, I could look after her for a while too! :whistling2:
> 
> I've been on the phone to America tonight ordering some face painting stuff, cos it's a bit cheaper over there and I'm getting it posted to Iain's hotel so he can bring it home and save me international postage! :roll:
> 
> And we've been to our 2 for 1 pub again for a gorgeous rump steak, but no Vienetta cos they'd run out! :devil: Had to have an ice cream sundae instead! :bash:


ok,if there are babies they stay with me tho :flrt:


Shell195 said:


> My Duprasi babies are still squeaking:flrt:


awwwww:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> How are your baby hamsters doing? Alex promised photos today but hasnt been on here


we'll have to have words with him lol, hehe we had a mini drama unfold as to what colour they where going to be last night since half the babies look like creaams and half like cinnamen, we had decided the dad was chocolate, now we think he's a mink, did you see the pics yesterday, i'll post them again if you want, going to get some more picture tomorrow aswell


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> we'll have to have words with him lol, hehe we had a mini drama unfold as to what colour they where going to be last night since half the babies look like creaams and half like cinnamen, we had decided the dad was chocolate, now we think he's a mink, did you see the pics yesterday, i'll post them again if you want, going to get some more picture tomorrow aswell


Ive just been on the other thread having a look, they are very cute arent they:flrt: Baby hamsters are so comical when they are eating but still have their eyes shut:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been on the other thread having a look, they are very cute arent they:flrt: Baby hamsters are so comical when they are eating but still have their eyes shut:lol2:


they're starting to walk about now but haven't left the nest yet, they're having a little cry now lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> we'll have to have words with him lol, hehe we had a mini drama unfold as to what colour they where going to be last night since half the babies look like creaams and half like cinnamen, we had decided the dad was chocolate, now we think he's a mink, did you see the pics yesterday, i'll post them again if you want, going to get some more picture tomorrow aswell


might be cinnamon might be gold, quite gingery for gold but lets see what they look like with their proper coat


----------



## tomwilson

hehe just found an escape hamster that i never knew had esscaped, saw something out the corner of my eye and thought it was a mouse, no it was remus my WW rusian dwarf lol, she was in her cage when i fed her last night and was still there this morning must have got out when i was at work lolcaught her and put her back now thoygh


----------



## lyn22

Hi I'm knew to this forum but I couldnt resist letting you see my baby Cody. He's a shorthaired laperm... spoiled bloody rotten and can act like a spoilt brat aswell these days.... but he's an amazing cat.

(hope this works as i've not read how to post pics yet)


----------



## ami_j

lyn22 said:


> Hi I'm knew to this forum but I couldnt resist letting you see my baby Cody. He's a shorthaired laperm... spoiled bloody rotten and can act like a spoilt brat aswell these days.... but he's an amazing cat.
> 
> (hope this works as i've not read how to post pics yet)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


i love his funky whiskers :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

lyn22 said:


> Hi I'm knew to this forum but I couldnt resist letting you see my baby Cody. He's a shorthaired laperm... spoiled bloody rotten and can act like a spoilt brat aswell these days.... but he's an amazing cat.
> 
> (hope this works as i've not read how to post pics yet)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


hes gorgous looks a bit like our boy who ran away was gonna comment earlier but i got a bit upset i still miss him


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - am I first on this 'proper' morning


lyn22 said:


> Hi I'm knew to this forum but I couldnt resist letting you see my baby Cody. He's a shorthaired laperm... spoiled bloody rotten and can act like a spoilt brat aswell these days.... but he's an amazing cat.


Lovely cat! :2thumb:??


Shell195 said:


> I need food, Ive had no tea :gasp: It will have to be a piece of toast as I cant eat this late without getting that reflux problem


I can't eat late at night either Shell and I certainly couldn't eat anything substantial as late as that! :gasp:

In fact I can't even eat my breakfast this morning as I feel like cr*p! I feel sick and disoriented and my neck is really aching. It's been bothering me for a while now, so I think I need to go on the anti-inflammatories for a while as it's really hurting now. 

I'm at the docs at 10:00 and then I'm meeting Anyday Anne for a shoppy day! :gasp: Hope I can hold out!


----------



## Shell195

Cody is a pretty puss:flrt:
Eileen, poor you. I hope the tablets work for you. Maybe the shopping will take your mind off it, fingers crossed.


----------



## Amalthea

What a gorgeous pud, Cody is!!!

I feel like crap this morning, too, Eileen!! Stuffy nose, crackly throat, tight chest, fuzzy head. MEH!


----------



## tomwilson

morning people, i'm going out for breakfast with the missus before work then we're going shopping after i finnish, just thought i'd share my plans with everyone


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, poor you. I hope the tablets work for you. Maybe the shopping will take your mind off it, fingers crossed.


It did - as i suspected it would! :lol2:

We went to costa first though and I had one of my gingerbread lattes and we just sat and talked for over an hour and then I felt better. A few bargains later and I felt fine! :lol2:

My neck still hurts of course, but everything else is OK.

Jen, sorry you're not well either!


----------



## Amalthea

Damned man flu!!!!

Ian has disappeared again. I don't think he likes us anymore....... And still no Thea pics *lol*


----------



## ami_j

hey all ...im so tired stayed up watching the election lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Damned man flu!!!!
> 
> Ian has disappeared again. I don't think he likes us anymore....... And still no Thea pics *lol*


I agree! Are we ever going to see this wonder-cat???


----------



## Shell195

Ive not long woken up, its very tiring being a Mums taxi service:lol2: I fell asleep on the couch and woke up feeling very cold as all the windows were open


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I can well imagine. I came home from walking the dog and I was well hot, so opened the french window beside the dining table. Within half an hour I was freezing! :lol2:


----------



## Evie

Hi everyone!! Ive finished my exams and got a new teaching job and quit the supermarket - life is amazingly good and I'm celebrating!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news Helen - congratulations!


----------



## ami_j

Evie said:


> Hi everyone!! Ive finished my exams and got a new teaching job and quit the supermarket - life is amazingly good and I'm celebrating!!!! :2thumb:


well done :no1:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Helen - congratulations!


Thanks Eileen, it's been a long hard year but life is so good at the moment I couldn't be happier. Going to be doing what I love and working with brilliant people. 

How's Skye getting on? - got lots of catching up to do!!


----------



## Evie

ami_j said:


> well done :no1:


Thanks chick - I nearly wee'd when I got the call about the job ))


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I agree! Are we ever going to see this wonder-cat???


*pouts*



Evie said:


> Hi everyone!! Ive finished my exams and got a new teaching job and quit the supermarket - life is amazingly good and I'm celebrating!!!! :2thumb:


 
Congrats!!! :no1:


----------



## Evie

Amalthea said:


> *pouts*
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! :no1:


Thanks Jen - now look at my new doggy niece arriving in June - cute or what! Now guess the cross


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations Helen:no1:

That puupy is adorable we need to know more.


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Congratulations Helen:no1:
> 
> That puupy is adorable we need to know more.


Cheers Shell - well my sister mentioned to me ages ago that she was wanting a dog of her own. Her O/H lives opposite her and has a little jack russel who she adores. I heard about this litter and mentioned them to her and the rest is history. She is 3 weeks old in the pic and will be coming home on the 6th June when she is 9 weeks old. We can't wait - get fed up with human nephews and nieces :lol2:
Any guesses on the mix? I would never have guessed in a million years!


----------



## ami_j

Evie said:


> Thanks chick - I nearly wee'd when I got the call about the job ))


i bet  must be great to get a job you enjoy lol


----------



## Evie

ami_j said:


> i bet  must be great to get a job you enjoy lol


Tell me about it, it's such a contrast 'cos I actually cried when I got my permanant contract for the supermarket :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Evie said:


> Tell me about it, it's such a contrast 'cos I actually cried when I got my permanant contract for the supermarket :blush:


awww lol


im normally good at guessing my dog breeds but i dont have a clue , whats it a mix of?


----------



## Shell195

Yorkie cross schnauzer or JRT cross shih tzu


----------



## Evie

ami_j said:


> awww lol
> 
> 
> im normally good at guessing my dog breeds but i dont have a clue , whats it a mix of?


Mums a toy poodle and dads a chihuahua :lol2: She looks like neither, More like a cairn to me but so cute!


----------



## Evie

I love her tail - its so dinky!


----------



## Shell195

I NEED that puppy:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Evie said:


> Mums a toy poodle and dads a chihuahua :lol2: She looks like neither, More like a cairn to me but so cute!


awww shes gonna be teeny tiny then


Evie said:


> I love her tail - its so dinky!
> image


:flrt:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> I NEED that puppy:flrt::flrt:


He's been sending pics from the day they were born so I'm making her a girly portfolio, and me and my sis are going to shop for puppy things together. It's so exciting - I thought they were going to be really ugly buggers but they are turning out to be unbelievably cute :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

What a cutie!!!

Just been out and delivered the parties that didn't come on time. Pounding head, so stopped at asda and got some cold stuff and some headache stuff.... Decided to take the cold stuff for now and see how I am feeling.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> What a cutie!!!
> 
> Just been out and delivered the parties that didn't come on time. Pounding head, so stopped at asda and got some cold stuff and some headache stuff.... Decided to take the cold stuff for now and see how I am feeling.


aww i hope it makes you feel better


----------



## Amalthea

I hate man flu!!!


----------



## Shell195

Poor Jen((( HUGS)))


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I hate man flu!!!


 :gasp: a woman with man flu, its not right you get periods and pregnancy don't go stealing our thing :lol2:

just kidding hope you feel better soon


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: a woman with man flu, its not right you get periods and pregnancy don't go stealing our thing :lol2:
> 
> just kidding hope you feel better soon


 
:lol2: didnt you know men arent allowed things of their own:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: didnt you know men arent allowed things of their own:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 is this the whats yours is mine and whats mines my own, deal my gf was telling me about then :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> is this the whats yours is mine and whats mines my own, deal my gf was telling me about then :lol2:


Thats the one:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> is this the whats yours is mine and whats mines my own, deal my gf was telling me about then :lol2:


She sounds like a smart girl 

:lol2:

I'm actually feeling quite a bit better... Still can't breathe and my throat is fooked, but my head doesn't feel like it's about to explode and my eyes don't feel hot anymore :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> She sounds like a smart girl
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> I'm actually feeling quite a bit better... Still can't breathe and my throat is fooked, but my head doesn't feel like it's about to explode and my eyes don't feel hot anymore :2thumb:


thats promising


----------



## Amalthea

Indeedy!!  About to head off to bed with a book.... Try to make up for the sleep I missed last night.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Indeedy!!  About to head off to bed with a book.... Try to make up for the sleep I missed last night.


sleep well


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  Nighty night, ladies (and Tom)!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen, I hope you sleep well


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Thanx  Nighty night, ladies (and Tom)!! *lol*


 night night


----------



## feorag

Night Jen - hope you feel better in the morning! :2thumb:


Evie said:


> How's Skye getting on? - got lots of catching up to do!!


He is hugely improved from where we were at the end of last year, but still far to go! It seems like he does something really good and I'm elated and then the next day he does something really bad and I'm deflated. It's like 2 steps forward, 1 step back.

He nipped Anyday Anne again today :roll: after me telling her that he doesn't nip people any more. I think it's just her, cos she's hyper just like him and I think he just got too excited. 

No way can I ever enthusiastically praise him because he's on the ceiling in about 30 seconds! :roll:



tomwilson said:


> is this the whats yours is mine and whats mines my own, deal my gf was telling me about then :lol2:


That's the rule in our house Tom! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

Evening peeps : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Evening peeps : victory:


*cough cough black hamster photos:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> *cough cough black hamster photos:whistling2:


 cough cough, dormice cough dormice

shell i think i'm catching your cough


----------



## Amalthea

URGH!!! Hardly slept at all.... Gary actually got up at 6:30 to rub vicks on my chest. Gonna take a bath... hopefully I'll be a bit more spritely, cuz I have work today (both in the shop and a party tonight).


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Contrary to you Jen I had a great night's sleep. Woke up at 1:45am for a 'comfort break' :lol: and then out like a light until 9:30. Didn't even hear Baz get up, walk the dog and come back to bed! That's when I know I'm behind and need my sleep, when sleep like that!!

Haven't you any Olbas Oil or something Jen? I put that on my pillow under where my nose goes when I'm bad. We have an orthopaedic bed which is permanently raised at the top, but you could also try putting a pillow underneath your mattress to stop you lying flat, cos that causes your sinuses to fill up and block.

I'd like to see hamster photos too!

And where's Selina?? I hope she's OK, she hasn't been on for a couple of days and it sounds like she's having a bad time at the minute too, so I hope she's OK.


----------



## Amalthea

No olbus il.... Just vicks. I do start off the night with loadsa pillows, but I am not one to stay still in my sleep *blush* so by the morning, I could be at the end of the bed with no pillows *lol* I'm a bit clearer now that I've taken some cold meds and had a hot bath (with vicks on my chest)...


----------



## Shell195

Morning Eileen and snotty Jen:lol2:
Its not often I get any kind of cold Im glad to say:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

morning guys, as of wednesday i should be rejoining the league of cat owners


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> morning guys, as of wednesday i should be rejoining the league of cat owners


 
Ooooh what are you getting Tom?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ooooh what are you getting Tom?


 not exactly becoming an owner we're looking after her parents two cats a ginger tom and a black and white tom, think there both british short hairs (not great on cat breeds sorry) untill their house is finnished after work has been done, but then we move in with them after our tenancy is up for possibly 2 years so we'll spend alot of time together lol


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Exciting!! 

My immune system sucks, so I get everything going round!!! *bangs head on desk*


----------



## feorag

Jen, have you tried a course of echinacea? I'm taking it at the minute cos I feel my immune system is a bit buggered too! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope.... What's it do? I think I have some fo snuffly ratlets *lol* Will have a looksee in my crittery first aid box.


----------



## feorag

It's supposed to boost your immune system which helps you to fight off things like colds and flu.

I'm told it's better if it's combine with Golden Seal (supposedly very good for ME if you take it like that), but I'm just using normal Echinacea.

Healthspan Buy quality Healthspan vitamins, minerals and supplements online from the UK's largest direct supplier of vitamins | Nutrition for a Healthy Lifespan is a great place to buy your supplements cos they're based in Guernsey and so you don't pay VAT (apparently!)

I dunno, but I buy all my vitamins or supplements from them cos they work out cheaper than any I've seen in shops and they don't charge postage and they post out individually so you don't pay import tax either.


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/511502-believe-cats-protection.html


----------



## Shell195

Why dont men listen to instructions:bash::bash::bash:
Steve went to Southport and I asked him to pick me up 2 cat sized cardboard carriers to transport some small hammy cages in(complete with hamsters) I know these cages fit in them. He rang me from the shop, they dont fit, are they cat sized ones? Yes he says. He gets 3 and brings them home and they are rabbit ones. FFS just because it says on them cats,rabbits,guinea pigs doent mean that they are all the same size:bash::bash: I now have to put the cages in sidewards Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## feorag

Men! :roll:


----------



## freekygeeky

i just took some new pics of my mice!!
last page 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...random-rodent-chat-thread-26.html#post6212203


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i just took some new pics of my mice!!
> last page
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...random-rodent-chat-thread-26.html#post6212203


 
Ive just replied:2thumb:


----------



## Evie

feorag said:


> Night Jen - hope you feel better in the morning! :2thumb:He is hugely improved from where we were at the end of last year, but still far to go! It seems like he does something really good and I'm elated and then the next day he does something really bad and I'm deflated. It's like 2 steps forward, 1 step back.
> 
> He nipped Anyday Anne again today :roll: after me telling her that he doesn't nip people any more. I think it's just her, cos she's hyper just like him and I think he just got too excited.
> 
> No way can I ever enthusiastically praise him because he's on the ceiling in about 30 seconds! :roll:
> 
> That's the rule in our house Tom! :2thumb:


Progress is progress even if it's slow :2thumb: My first Shepherd Rella used to get jump up and nip my boobs (OUCH!)when she got excited, but she grew out of it eventually - thank god :lol2: He sounds like a roller coaster dog - make the most of the highs. 
It is awful when they do it to someone else though. Our heeler nipped a friend of ours on the nose when he got too much in her face. Luckily when his eyes stopped watering he saw the funny side :gasp:


----------



## Evie

Look at this shocked cat - it's hilarious. YouTube - Funny Shocked Cat


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> i just took some new pics of my mice!!
> last page
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...random-rodent-chat-thread-26.html#post6212203


 Oop! Forgot! :roll: I looked at the thread, admired the mice (which are gorgeous - loving the blue) and then forgot to mention it when I answered about the vanilla extract! 



Evie said:


> Progress is progress even if it's slow :2thumb: My first Shepherd Rella used to get jump up and nip my boobs (OUCH!)when she got excited, but she grew out of it eventually - thank god :lol2: He sounds like a roller coaster dog - make the most of the highs.
> It is awful when they do it to someone else though. Our heeler nipped a friend of ours on the nose when he got too much in her face. Luckily when his eyes stopped watering he saw the funny side :gasp:


He's a roller coaster dog all right! He's been on the ceiling most of this afternoon and early evening, cos I've been in the house doing stuff and Barry's been out in the garden doing stuff and he's been flying in between us both all day like a bloody lunatic! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Will look into getting some echinacea for myself then *lol* Am gonna ask my friend if he'll do another reiki session on me, cuz I felt wonderful after the last time..... No aches, pains, or illness!!!


----------



## Basilbrush

Hi Gals,

How's you all doing?? Lurked on the thread when I could.

Been away on my course last weekend and came back with a real thorough dose of food poisoning. Another one of my friends on the course got the same thing but had to stay over another night as she just couldn't make it home. It was the longest drive of me life and thankfully my friend was with me sharing the driving over the weekend. Dumfries-shire to Aberdeenshire = 7 hours, normally takes 4.5 hours. "Hot Botty " would describe the state of affairs - but that's too much information!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Anyway, it's a great way to loose a few more pounds, lol!!!:whistling2:

Jules


----------



## freekygeeky

Our village has a yearly fun run and walk, to raise money for the village and surrounding charities etc etc

Children, adults, cyclists, walkers, runners, fun runners etc do it.

Today a lot of people had dogs with them (im guessing i don't normally see so many due to it normally being a boiling hot day today is freezing) but all the dogs BAR one of them were all tiny dogs, poodle crosses, jack russels, terriers and a black lab...

Is it ok to take such a small dog, for a 4.8 mile run/jog? Some of them where struggling all ready (running past my house) which is a few meters from the start line....


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Will look into getting some echinacea for myself then *lol* Am gonna ask my friend if he'll do another reiki session on me, cuz I felt wonderful after the last time..... No aches, pains, or illness!!!


Good idea Jen! :2thumb: Read up on it because you don't take it all the time every day, you take it for a certain period of time and then stop for a time and then start again. Unfortunately I can't remember how long you're supposed to take it for :blush: but I need to research it cos I've been taking it for about 3-4 weeks and somewhere in my distant memory I seem to recall reading a month being mentioned at a time.

Jules, sorry you've been ill. I've phoned you a couple of time lately, but gone straight to your messaging service (no ringing out) so assumed you were actually already on the phone and not left a message intending to ring you back, which of course I then forgot about.

Did you see the e-mail I forwarded you that I got from Valerie?? I could believe the hypocrasy of the girl after all the trouble she caused me, to actually e-mail me after all these years to ask how I was and to say it would be nice to hear from me! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: Like I would want to re-acquaint myself with her after the nasty things she said about me?? Unbelievable!!! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Forgot all about asking about reiki... Idiot. *rolls eyes*

But my hair looks BRILLIANT!!!!! LOVE IT!!! *squeals*


----------



## Amalthea

It's actually pinker in person and the "black" is dark purple!


----------



## Amalthea

And the back


----------



## Shell195

Evening people.
Jen I LOVE your hair:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Me too!!! *squeals*


----------



## tomwilson

evening people nice to see basil brush back wondered where you'd gotten to, 
jen your hairs cool, my gfs fav coour is purple which is good because it means i can have purple that i can have purple things around the house and still maintian my masculinity :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

looks wicked jen!


----------



## Amalthea

Purple is definitely THE color  Very manly *nods* 

Thanx, Gina!! ;D LOVES IT! I keep just saying "I LOVE MY HAIR" *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Purple is definitely THE color  Very manly *nods*
> 
> Thanx, Gina!! ;D LOVES IT! I keep just saying "I LOVE MY HAIR" *lol*


LIKE ME WHEN I PUT MY DREADS IN HEHE!
wow capslock!!


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly!!!! *squeals*


----------



## feorag

Jen, I love your hair too! Elise had that purple rinse put on her hair the last time she was here and I loved it too!!

Gorgeous!!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Just thought i would show you these videos, from the other day and literally just now.

I was putting the washing out when i heard this rustling it turned out to be scooby hiding it a pretty fragile bush (no big branches) whilst filming him i spotted simba, Scooby then jumped at me, the sod... but failed!! HAHA


And just now, im never alone when im on the computer... scooby on my lap like a baby, and simba relaxing!


----------



## Evie

Love the hair on both you girls - I wish I was still young enough to have funky hair, I get so bored of mine.


----------



## sundia

letting of steam I AM OUTRAGED!!!!!!! :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:

ARGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyone else feel like this?? grrrrrrr


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Love the hair on both you girls - *I wish I was still young enough to have funky hair, I get so bored of mine.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You and me both:lol2:
> 
> Gina cute videos:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> letting of steam I AM OUTRAGED!!!!!!! :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
> 
> ARGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> anyone else feel like this?? grrrrrrr


Why, whats up?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Evie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the hair on both you girls - *I wish I was still young enough to have funky hair, I get so bored of mine.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You and me both:lol2:
> 
> Gina cute videos:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> Why, whats up?


someone stole MY baby name.. im sooo peeved!


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> someone stole MY baby name.. im sooo peeved!


So why cant u name ur baby that???


----------



## sundia

selina20 said:


> So why cant u name ur baby that???


I still will be but it was a VERY unusural name and i dont know of anyone who has this name and it would be a total annoyance if someone else used it!


----------



## Amalthea

Loving the vids, Gina  That's how Louis is when I get on the computer *lol*


----------



## Shell195

sundia said:


> I still will be but it was a VERY unusural name and i dont know of anyone who has this name and it would be a total annoyance if someone else used it!


 
What name are you callimg him?


----------



## sundia

Shell195 said:


> What name are you callimg him?


:gasp: i cant annouce it on a public forum... can you image the fit i would have if someone saw it and stole it.... lol


----------



## feorag

Evie said:


> Love the hair on both you girls - I wish I was still young enough to have funky hair, I get so bored of mine.


Why can't you? It's a few years ago now, but I had my hair highlighted with blonde and red highlights and got a lot of admiring comments and I'm ancient!!! If you wanna do it - just do it!! :2thumb:



sundia said:


> I still will be but it was a VERY unusural name and i dont know of anyone who has this name and it would be a total annoyance if someone else used it!


I called my daughter Elise 35 years ago and until last Saturday I'd only met one other girl called that (she was 20 years older than my Elise and it was way back when mine was only about 3). Last Saturday I painted the face of a 5 year old called Elise - it felt quite odd!


----------



## sundia

feorag said:


> Why can't you? It's a few years ago now, but I had my hair highlighted with blonde and red highlights and got a lot of admiring comments and I'm ancient!!! If you wanna do it - just do it!! :2thumb:
> 
> I called my daughter Elise 35 years ago and until last Saturday I'd only met one other girl called that (she was 20 years older than my Elise and it was way back when mine was only about 3). Last Saturday I painted the face of a 5 year old called Elise - it felt quite odd!


aww thats lovely! 

i just feel in love with the name we had picked and had a different spelling for a girl and boy as its a unisex name i was just a bit gutted that someone else suggested it to someone and now everyones line o0o0o how un usural so i bet someone will use it


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> aww thats lovely!
> 
> i just feel in love with the name we had picked and had a different spelling for a girl and boy as its a unisex name i was just a bit gutted that someone else suggested it to someone and now everyones line o0o0o how un usural so i bet someone will use it


I havent met another baby called Ewan yet lol. Old people still cant pronounce his name my grandma calls him E-Wan or Ewin lol.


----------



## sundia

selina20 said:


> I havent met another baby called Ewan yet lol. Old people still cant pronounce his name my grandma calls him E-Wan or Ewin lol.


when i read this i pronounced it Uwan? is that right?


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Loving the vids, Gina  That's how Louis is when I get on the computer *lol*


hehe naww!!


----------



## Shell195

I am shattered tonight I have given the aviaries a makeover, wrestled a canda goose to clip his wings, health checked all the guinea pigs and rabbits, wormed cats and kittens,helped spring clean the shelter, weighed the remaining hedgehogs, exercised my friends Shepherds, answered the phone and rehomed a hamster


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell Shell, you put me to shame - I've done bugger all! :lol2:

Slept in - ate breakfast - went to shops - ate lunch - played on here - ate tea - watched TV - on my way to bed!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Shell, you put me to shame - I've done bugger all! :lol2:
> 
> Slept in - ate breakfast - went to shops - ate lunch - played on here - ate tea - watched TV - on my way to bed!


Sounds like my kind of day:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

selina20 said:


> I havent met another baby called Ewan yet lol. Old people still cant pronounce his name my grandma calls him E-Wan or Ewin lol.


 you say no nan its uwan like ewan mcgregger


----------



## feorag

I loved it! :blush: Oh and I put a few things on ebay, cos it was free listing day.


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from the movies  Went to see Nightmare on Elm St.... Gary LOVES slashers and he's been eagerly awaiting this remake for a while now *lol*


----------



## selina20

sundia said:


> when i read this i pronounced it Uwan? is that right?


Yup thats how u pronounce it. 

Iv done literally naff all today. Had good intentions to cook a roast and brought the meat etc but just couldnt be bothered. Decided to clean mice out and play with tarantulas and mantids lmao.


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Shell, you put me to shame - I've done bugger all! :lol2:
> 
> Slept in - ate breakfast - went to shops - ate lunch - played on here - ate tea - watched TV - on my way to bed!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Blinking heck Shell, that was busy!!!:gasp:

Eileen - love it!!!!!:lol2:

You're not going to believe this but it's snowing just now!!!!!

We were all busy yesterday. The girls had 3 friends over for sleepovers on Saturday so that was a mamoth breakfast for us all, lol!!!! I gave the big chicken coup a couple of coats of paint inside and out and Allan put on new hinges, screws etc. to tart it up after the good 'ol Scottish winter blast. He then paint sprayed all the wood fencing in the garden and I painted the wooden bench and our wooden well planter, Shelley cut the grass and Laura swept the chuckies and did a general tidy up and I hung out the washing, went to Tesco's and mucked out Shelley's pony Turnip with her and did some lunging work on him. Back to the house, made tea whilst unpacking the food shop and then a heap of housework, then I got a heap of cages ready for the hamsters arriving - which they did at 10.00 p.m. and are all absolutely gorgeous.:flrt::flrt: Got them all settled in, fed and watered and checked over and everyone was just fine. I cannot recommend Steve of Tarantulabarn highly enough - absolutely superb service and regular phone calls along the way. Fed, sprayed and spot cleaned the cresties and gargoyles and spot cleaned and watered all the snakes and written up my notes on who has shed etc.

Knackered today as I got so behind last week but happy I've caught up with everything now............... and I'm now going back to bed, lol!!!

Jules


----------



## Shell195

Morning people. I was in bed by midnight which is early for me and was up at 8.15 this morning. The thing with me is once Im up I cant go back to bed as I cant sleep. 
My rodent room looks very empty today:whistling2:
Im off to get a cut and blow at 2.00 as it looks like Im wearing a wig:lol2: Ive also got to do some dog grooming as Karla(GSD) is moulting bigtime and Bambi looks like a sheep


----------



## feorag

Morning all! I couldn't get to sleep last night, probably cos of my late morning meaning although I was tired, I wasn't tired enough to get off to sleep.

Woke up at my normal time of 8:30 and am now about to start making some more spider jewellery for the show at Birmingham - thank you Selena for findind someone to sell it for me!! :2thumb:

I've to package up the cat harnesses for Nancy and with great embarrassment and grovelling apologies the make up for Shell!! :blush: I'm afraid everything has suffered for my art (is a cat show an art form??? :lol and now I'm trying to catch up.

Got some lovely poodle and horse charms that I'm dying to get made up too, but it's spiders all the way at the minute!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all! I couldn't get to sleep last night, probably cos of my late morning meaning although I was tired, I wasn't tired enough to get off to sleep.
> 
> Woke up at my normal time of 8:30 and am now about to start making some more spider jewellery for the show at Birmingham - thank you Selena for findind someone to sell it for me!! :2thumb:
> 
> I've to package up the cat harnesses for Nancy and with *great embarrassment and grovelling apologies the make up for Shell!!* :blush: I'm afraid everything has suffered for my art (is a cat show an art form??? :lol and now I'm trying to catch up.
> 
> Got some lovely poodle and horse charms that I'm dying to get made up too, but it's spiders all the way at the minute!


 
:lol2: I had forgotten about again until you just mentioned it so dont worry
Day 5 and I still hear baby Duprasi squeaks, this is getting exciting:jump:


----------



## feorag

That's brilliant news Shell - Day 5 is encouraging! :2thumb:

:gasp: It's hailing down here and it's bloody freezing - I've had to put the heating on!

Well I've put away last night's ironing and tidied away all my cat show stuff for now, so I'm off line for a bit while I become industrious. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jules has snow, you have hail, we just have overcast and chilly with a brisk breeze. I NEED the sun to come back:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

*agrees* Needs the sun back!!

I didn't get out of bed til about noon *grins* Diesel was being extra snuggly this morning, and I wanted to take advantage  Was just saying yesterday how I missed puppy snuggles. You know big boys don't snuggle with their mothers *sobs* Time to trade him in for a puppy *lol*

I truly hope everything continues to do well with your little dubs, Shell!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *agrees* Needs the sun back!!
> 
> I didn't get out of bed til about noon *grins* Diesel was being extra snuggly this morning, and I wanted to take advantage  Was just saying yesterday how I missed puppy snuggles. You know big boys don't snuggle with their mothers *sobs* Time to trade him in for a puppy *lol*
> 
> I truly hope everything continues to do well with your little dubs, Shell!!!


can i have him then:lol2:
i do think you should get a little brother or sister for Diesel tho


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* He's definitely not mellowed enough yet to where I could handle having another dog *lol* Maybe in a few years' time! *LMAO*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* He's definitely not mellowed enough yet to where I could handle having another dog *lol* Maybe in a few years' time! *LMAO*


:lol2: not up for a bit of chaos then:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Dear God, I am sure he's enough chaos!!! *lmao* Especially if we are gonna start trying for a human baby (*gasp*) next year!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Dear God, I am sure he's enough chaos!!! *lmao* Especially if we are gonna start trying for a human baby (*gasp*) next year!!


:flrt:awww


----------



## selina20

No problem Eileen. I will be picking them up at the end of the show for you .


----------



## ami_j

i wish the weather would make its mind up


----------



## feorag

That's excellent Selena - you really are a star!!! :no1: :no1: :no1:

I've just made 2 more necklaces and 4 more bracelets (2 using chains and dark red teardrop crystals with the spider charms and 2 using the spiders web agate) and am about to start on the earrings, but checking up on here and then walking the dog cos it's time he was out.

Shell our bedroom window faces north and it's always open, so I know when there's a cold north wind blowing outside cos the bedroom is bloody freezing when I wake up. I like it though cos it stops me breaking out into a horrible hot sweat! Cannot win really! *shrug*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's excellent Selena - you really are a star!!! :no1: :no1: :no1:
> 
> I've just made 2 more necklaces and 4 more bracelets (2 using chains and dark red teardrop crystals with the spider charms and 2 using the spiders web agate) and am about to start on the earrings, but checking up on here and then walking the dog cos it's time he was out.
> 
> Shell our bedroom window faces north and it's always open, so I know when there's a cold north wind blowing outside cos the bedroom is bloody freezing when I wake up. I like it though cos it stops me breaking out into a horrible hot sweat! Cannot win really! *shrug*


 
I always have the bedroom windows open whatever the weather, no wonder the cats choose to sleep in bed:lol2:


----------



## selina20

This flat is getting me down now. I so wish i could wave a magic wand and it all be decorated. The front room needs replastering god knows how i will afford that.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> This flat is getting me down now. I so wish i could wave a magic wand and it all be decorated. The front room needs replastering god knows how i will afford that.


 

Its so hard when you have a small child as they take so much of your income. As long as your home is filled with love the rest will wait:2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Its so hard when you have a small child as they take so much of your income. As long as your home is filled with love the rest will wait:2thumb:


Thing is the health visitor acts like we live in a S***T hole. I really do try so hard.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Thing is the health visitor acts like we live in a S***T hole. I really do try so hard.


 
Then ask her were you should get the money from to plaster and redecorate. Maybe she will get you a grant if she is so worried


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Then ask her were you should get the money from to plaster and redecorate. Maybe she will get you a grant if she is so worried


We already got the grant and brought the paint. It wasnt until we stripped the paint off we realised how bad it was lol.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I always have the bedroom windows open whatever the weather, no wonder the cats choose to sleep in bed:lol2:


Have to agree! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Then ask her were you should get the money from to plaster and redecorate. Maybe she will get you a grant if she is so worried


Shell's right - don't let anyone make you feel you are a lesser person - it's always easy to be a smart *rse when you think you're superior, but just you remember, she isn't!!

You do what you can, when you can and don't let it get you down!

And now I'm off for a soaky bath and to bed! Night all!


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> We already got the grant and brought the paint. It wasnt until we stripped the paint off we realised how bad it was lol.


Have you told the health visitor this, she sounds like a busybody:bash:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Have you told the health visitor this, she sounds like a busybody:bash:


Yup but she didnt see me painting my bedroom when i was due to get rid of the barbie pink gloss lol.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Yup but she didnt see me painting my bedroom when i was due to get rid of the barbie pink gloss lol.


 
I hate health visitors most of them dont even have kids


----------



## Shell195

Tonight I had a lovely phone call from a man who would like to adopt my last hamster boy for his daughter, they sound a lovely family and they are coming to pick him up on Saturday. I cant believe what fantastic homes all the babies got, I feel really pleased:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I hate health visitors most of them dont even have kids


That is so true Shell! It really tees me off that they purport to be experts, yet haven't actually done it themselves, so how can they be? Theory will never equal practice in my eyes!

That's me out of my long soaky bath and heading for bed, just waiting til I finish drying off! Hate drying myself!!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> That is so true Shell! It really tees me off that they purport to be experts, yet haven't actually done it themselves, so how can they be? Theory will never equal practice in my eyes!
> 
> That's me out of my long soaky bath and heading for bed, just waiting til I finish drying off! Hate drying myself!!


 hehe i just wrap a towel roud my self and wait for evaporation to work its magic


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> hehe i just wrap a towel roud my self and wait for evaporation to work its magic


That's exactly what I do - towel around myself and sit on my computer chatting til I'm dry - which I am now so off to bed!

Shell you must be so happy all your hammies found good homes - that's excellent news! :2thumb: Wish one of them had been mine though! :sad:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> That's exactly what I do - towel around myself and sit on my computer chatting til I'm dry - which I am now so off to bed!
> 
> Shell you must be so happy all your hammies found good homes - that's excellent news! :2thumb: Wish one of them had been mine though! :sad:


 would you like one of mine


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Night Eileen


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> hehe i just wrap a towel roud my self and wait for evaporation to work its magic


I'd love one, but I've nowhere to put it!

I take it you mean hamsters and not towels! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Cross posted Shell! :roll:

Anyway Night to you, cos I am definitely off now!


----------



## Shell195

PMSL my clock has an open face and it kept losing time and now I know why as Ive just watched Dennis change the time from 11.40 to 11.30:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> PMSL my clock has an open face and it kept losing time and now I know why as Ive just watched Dennis change the time from 11.40 to 11.30:lol2:


*giggles*


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> PMSL my clock has an open face and it kept losing time and now I know why as Ive just watched Dennis change the time from 11.40 to 11.30:lol2:


 hey shell i was just wondering if you had plans on breeding the hedgies again in the future


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hey shell i was just wondering if you had plans on breeding the hedgies again in the future


Yes Tom I do but it wont be until the end of the year at the earliest, could even be early next year, in the mean time Im going to get a new baby girl :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Yes Tom I do but it wont be until the end of the year at the earliest, could even be early next year, in the mean time Im going to get a new baby girl :flrt:


 i just love the colour of your littl'un but can't get one this time around maybe next time though : victory:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i just love the colour of your littl'un but can't get one this time around maybe next time though : victory:


 
I will let you know next time I have a litter:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> PMSL my clock has an open face and it kept losing time and now I know why as Ive just watched Dennis change the time from 11.40 to 11.30:lol2:


Bad Dennis! :bash:

Honestly Shell I don't know why you put up with him, he sounds like nothing but a nuisance. 

If he was mine I'd give him away to someone with a bit less sense than you! 

Someone with 3 cats and a GSD sounds like they'd be perfect! :whistling2:

Well I'm back to my jewellery making - I made a necklace, 4 bracelets, a few phonecharms, a bag charm and about 5 pairs of earrings yesterday for the Tarantula show. Felt I'd quite achieved something.

Then I'm off to the woods with my special man (Skye of course :roll long time since I've been to the woods with a human one! :lol: then I'm meeting a friend for coffee at a local garden centre at 2:30.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bad Dennis! :bash:
> 
> Honestly Shell I don't know why you put up with him, he sounds like nothing but a nuisance.
> 
> If he was mine I'd give him away to someone with a bit less sense than you!
> 
> Someone with 3 cats and a GSD sounds like they'd be perfect! :whistling2:
> 
> Well I'm back to my jewellery making - I made a necklace, 4 bracelets, a few phonecharms, a bag charm and about 5 pairs of earrings yesterday for the Tarantula show. Felt I'd quite achieved something.
> 
> Then I'm off to the woods with my special man (Skye of course :roll long time since I've been to the woods with a human one! :lol: then I'm meeting a friend for coffee at a local garden centre at 2:30.


 
:lol2: Nice try:2thumb: My youngest sis is coming over shortly, I wonder what she wants:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Oooo Eileen they sound fantastic


----------



## feorag

Well time will tell on that one when they go to the show! :lol2:

Fingers crossed that they'll sell. I thought I might make up some kind of business cards then if anyone wants something that's sold or a variation they could e-mail or phone me and ask about it??

Shell, believe it or not I finally posted off your make-up yesterday (Nancy's cat harnesses)! :blush: So embarrassed about taking so long to do it!

This cat show has a lot to answer for as my memory goes totally caput during this period. I'm so unreliable nowadays and I'm so terrified I lose an entry form and someone turns up at the show with a cat and they aren't entered. It happened to a friend of mine years ago. The section manager had taken her entry and actually returned her sae acknowledging receipt of it, but she must have mislaid the form between then and sending stuff to the printer, or the printer mislaid it? Anyway, when my friend arrived at the show there was no vetting in envelope for her and she couldn't show her cat, so a wasted journey!!


----------



## catastrophyrat

just got this piccy of my old Somali boy Junior -very sadly no longer a well lad as he has stomach issues.
he looks like his lip curls up because he's missing a canine where years ago he tried to bite one of my others but his tooth had a hole through it and fell out .


----------



## Shell195

Its really no problem Eileen as I keep forgetting about it too:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> just got this piccy of my old Somali boy Junior -very sadly no longer a well lad as he has stomach issues.
> he looks like his lip curls up because he's missing a canine where years ago he tried to bite one of my others but his tooth had a hole through it and fell out .
> image


 
Awww bless him he looks a very wise old man, how old is he?


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> Awww bless him he looks a very wise old man, how old is he?


 He's nearly 15 -lost a bit of weight recently.
he was hand reared by me from a day old -came from a breeder friend who Eileen knows of.
He is a typical grumpy hand rear -loves me when he wants and wants to kill me if i try and do anything to him.:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Thats a lovely looking cat.


Why does the sun always bring out the youth in a cat.

My mum has photos of my 18 year old cat on top of our 6ish foot arch way!! He climbed up there to play with leaves!

He got up there on his own but needed help getting back down!


----------



## catastrophyrat

He was stunning when young -nowadays he likes to take it easy.


----------



## feorag

I'm pretty sure he's a year older than Harry, Shell.


catastrophyrat said:


> just got this piccy of my old Somali boy Junior -very sadly no longer a well lad as he has stomach issues.
> he looks like his lip curls up because he's missing a canine where years ago he tried to bite one of my others but his tooth had a hole through it and fell out .
> image


What are his problems Valerie?
He still looks wonderful though and he seems to have kept his eye colour. :lol2: Pasht my first Aby had the same Elvis curl due to losing canine early on. 
You and I sound like we're in the same place, me with Harry. My vet found a large tumour 2 weeks ago and so we're living one day at a time and it's bloody hard. I sat in bed last night and cried because I just don't know what to do.

I've no idea about cancer in cats, but I do know in humans it doesn't hurt at first, but near the end the pain arrives and gets worse and worse and that's what's worrying me. At the minute he spends most of his time asleep on our bed, comes down if he's hungry, or waits to have his meals in bed because we are spoiling him. He came down on Saturday and had a little sunbathe, which was heartening, but he hasn't come down since then. 

Because cats compensate so well I honestly don't know whether the pain is there, but maybe still bearable and that's why he's not moving about so much. Also I remember what happened to my mum (lung cancer so very different) where the tumour burst into an artery and cause a huge haemorrhage, which because it was in her lungs killed her almost instantly, but I worry in case that happens to Harry and he has a huge internal bleed.

I honestly don't know what to do - do I give in now and prevent any possibility of any of that happening, or do I wait a little longer and risk it?

Wish I had a crystal ball! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

What a beautiful boy!!


----------



## feorag

Gosh it's amazing what happens when you're typing a response! :roll:

6 people roll in and post in front of you making half of what you've just posted make no sense! :lol2:

Shell, Junior was bred by the girl who bred Purrdy & Cadders' dad!


----------



## catastrophyrat

feorag said:


> I'm pretty sure he's a year older than Harry, Shell.What are his problems Valerie?
> 
> Sorry to hear about Harry -yes it's difficult to know sometimes -tbh I've not had it too bad my last 3 to die did it at home peacefully .
> Junior's mum developed subacute enteritis which we couldn't control -literally everything possible we tried -steroid -antibios -diet -fibre -all tests -even opened her all to no avail -she became faecally incontinent and weighed 1.5kg at the end -she was 14 ---Tod her son died at 16 but had no such problems and then at 13 Junior (who is Sadie's half brother ) started same thing-however we have got him under control to a degree -he is on steroids to help the bowel and stomach immflammation and I add Normacol granules (like Peridale ) to his wet food daily -but it has aged him .


----------



## feorag

I've just realised, since your first post, that Junior was Rosie's breeding and I'm sure he's actually the same age as Harry, it was the boy you bred yourself that is a year older?

Well Harry's just ate a reasonable size portion of cooked chicken, so another day.............

Now I'm off to the woods and then to meet a friend for coffee.


----------



## Shell195

Sister has gone, its very sad but I have nothing in common with her at all 
Eileen, I understood first time how Junior is related to your cats:lol2:
Im so glad Harry has eaten well, you will know when it is starting to bother him so stop worrying and enjoy your time left with him(says me with 2 elderly dogs that I worry about constantly)

Im at the vets tomorrow night as Bambi needs her 6 monthly health check for her medication and I am having my hoglets checked over to makes sure they are 100% fit before the 3 go to new homes. (Iain my vet adores APH so Im sure he will be delighted to see them)


----------



## Shell195

A bitter sweet day at the sanctuary, we got a £1000 donation off a supporter, found a home for one of our oldies, had our sweet black kitten tested for FELV/FIV and he came back positive for FIV and have another duck ill at the vets(although this may not be related to the previous deaths):bash: I know all this even though I havent been there today.


----------



## catastrophyrat

of top of my head think Junior's birthday is 2 /11/95
yes Tod was older .


----------



## feorag

So was your sister just paying a sisterly visit then?

I've just sat and talked to my friend Jane about Harry and bubbled my eyes out in the middle of the cafe :roll:

I'm stressing myself so much about getting it right with Harry before he actually suffers any pain and I'm worrying myself to death about whether he's actually getting any quality in the life he has now that I've more or less decided that we are going to choose a day and then do the deed. That way I'll know he hasn't suffered and it won't end up being a rushed job because we see that he is. Does that make sense??


----------



## feorag

catastrophyrat said:


> of top of my head think Junior's birthday is 2 /11/95
> yes Tod was older .


Harry's is the 16th January 2005, but Kisha his sister was born in November 2005. Because Harry was a singleton and I reared him more than Sorcha, so he didn't take anything much from her, I mated her up again in the September.


----------



## sundia

dont ya just love it when your cat comes in with a nice crusty dried up dollop of seagull poop on their back! 

poo on the cat, hiro was walking around covered in cake mixture the other day too!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I can see your reasoning in that. You know your boy best and why should he be made to wait until he really suffers before you give him sleep
(((BIG HUGS)))
I did this with Rocky the vaccine damaged GSD pup I took on. He was riddled with arthritis and had ulcers controlled by Predinsolone. One day the ulcers wouldnt heal and his movement was very stilted, I took him to the vets as he had a huge ulcer on his testicles and decided there and then to give him sleep. He looked a happy boy but I could see him struggling and every episode was worse than the one before. I cried buckets when I left the vets with just his collar and lead but at least he had a peaceful end wrapped in his mums arms at just 15 months old. Now Im crying, bloody animals really do break your heart


----------



## feorag

Tell me about it! :roll: I can't believe how much I've cried already and he's still here! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Tell me about it! :roll: I can't believe how much I've cried already and he's still here! :roll:


 
I forgot to say my sister only came to bring her daughter so her and Sophie could go and book a holiday for next year. She doesnt do sisterly visits:bash:


----------



## feorag

Bit like my brother then! :lol2:

Course I don't do sisterly visits to him, so I shouldn't complain, but my husband is friendly and sociable and chatty!!! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

hey guys  think joker might be back at the vet for the last time tomorrow , he doesnt seem to be making any progress and i really feel i made the wrong descion


----------



## feorag

Jaime, you and I appear to be in the same position with our pets at the minute, you with Joker and me with Harry! :sad:


----------



## RubyCurtis

Hi everyone how are you all?

Back with my dad AGAIN running things AGAIN lol, like he doesnt have enough stress to deal with he has just found out hes going to be a grandpa again!!! yes im guilty lol Im the naughty daughter who gets up the duff out of wedlock lol Just thought I would quickly check in and see how everyone is, know my dads missing you all but having a few family issues, which I wont go into but hes helping out my sister at the moment. So sorry your just stuck with me lol


----------



## selina20

RubyCurtis said:


> Hi everyone how are you all?
> 
> Back with my dad AGAIN running things AGAIN lol, like he doesnt have enough stress to deal with he has just found out hes going to be a grandpa again!!! yes im guilty lol Im the naughty daughter who gets up the duff out of wedlock lol Just thought I would quickly check in and see how everyone is, know my dads missing you all but having a few family issues, which I wont go into but hes helping out my sister at the moment. So sorry your just stuck with me lol


I come from near where u live lol


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Bit like my brother then! :lol2:
> 
> Course I don't do sisterly visits to him, so I shouldn't complain, but my husband is friendly and sociable and chatty!!! :whistling2:


 i don't visit my mum much because we have little in common and brother lives with her and i have less in common with him love them both but don't visit often


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Jaime, you and I appear to be in the same position with our pets at the minute, you with Joker and me with Harry! :sad:


 *hug*


RubyCurtis said:


> Hi everyone how are you all?
> 
> Back with my dad AGAIN running things AGAIN lol, like he doesnt have enough stress to deal with he has just found out hes going to be a grandpa again!!! yes im guilty lol Im the naughty daughter who gets up the duff out of wedlock lol Just thought I would quickly check in and see how everyone is, know my dads missing you all but having a few family issues, which I wont go into but hes helping out my sister at the moment. So sorry your just stuck with me lol


no stay lol he makes the thread smutty :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Hi Ruby - welcome back and congratulations on the forthcoming event! :2thumb:


tomwilson said:


> i don't visit my mum much because we have little in common and brother lives with her and i have less in common with him love them both but don't visit often


I visited my mother every week, twice a week - had lots in common with her, although we did have our differences over the years. I get on OK with my brother too, it's his wife I have the problem with!

Selina is this necklace any good for you??










And here are the earrings I made yesterday - the ones on the left are hematite and pearls, the stars are hematite and the lovely bright colours are indian agate and then there's a bag charm on the end.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Hi Ruby - welcome back and congratulations on the forthcoming event! :2thumb:I visited my mother every week, twice a week - had lots in common with her, although we did have our differences over the years. I get on OK with my brother too, it's his wife I have the problem with!
> 
> Selina is this necklace any good for you??
> 
> image
> 
> And here are the earrings I made yesterday - the ones on the left are hematite and pearls, the stars are hematite and the lovely bright colours are indian agate and then there's a bag charm on the end.
> 
> image


jewelry's looking good
we talk on the phone, i could see her that often though i'd have nothing to talk to her about, she doesn't even like animals:gasp:


----------



## selina20

I love it Eileen :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## RubyCurtis

ami_j said:


> *hug*
> 
> no stay lol he makes the thread smutty :lol2:


yes that does not surprise me :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

RubyCurtis said:


> yes that does not surprise me :lol2:


i bet you keep him in check tho haha


----------



## freekygeeky

went to the vets with scooby today about his rodent ulsers and his belly.

he behaved SO well, and had an amazing new vet, he was truly amazing.

Scooby had some tests done on his belly, a needle in his belly and then put on to a sheet of glass, then under a microscope...at the moment it looks like just fat tissue... he will be going back at a later date if it changes any more for an x ray.


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> I love it Eileen :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Phew!!! That's a relief! : victory: Pm me your address and I'll get that and the bracelet sent off to you.

Gina - I hope everything is OK with Scooby - I'm sure it will be!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Phew!!! That's a relief! : victory: Pm me your address and I'll get that and the bracelet sent off to you.
> 
> Gina - I hope everything is OK with Scooby - I'm sure it will be!


how much do i owe u?


----------



## Shell195

Hi you lot Ive been playing with hoglets:flrt:
Ruby congratulations:no1: Send your Dad our love he livens our sad lives up:lol2:
Jaime Im sorry about Joker (((BIG HUGS)))

Gina Im glad it went well at the vets with Scooby 

I dont often see any of my family but talk a lot on the phone to my big sis:flrt: I wish we were a close knit family but sadly we arent unlike me and my kids:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hi you lot Ive been playing with hoglets:flrt:
> Ruby congratulations:no1: Send your Dad our love he livens our sad lives up:lol2:
> Jaime Im sorry about Joker (((BIG HUGS)))
> 
> Gina Im glad it went well at the vets with Scooby
> 
> I dont often see any of my family but talk a lot on the phone to my big sis:flrt: I wish we were a close knit family but sadly we arent unlike me and my kids:flrt:


ty hun...he just doesnt seem to want to try move much  tho he can


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> how much do i owe u?


:lol2: Haven't a clue! Just busy sitting here trying to work out what each item has cost me, so i can work out what I can charge. Some work out reasonably cheaply and I feel I can maybe add £1 or more for me, but some don't I think if I add £1 it will be over-priced, but at least I can work out the cost so i don't end up making the stuff at a loss.

I'll pm you once I've worked it out!


----------



## Shell195

We got the results back on the ducks its Duck viral enteritis and the only hope is a vaccination that Slimbridge may or may not have available as its imported. There is no cure, a bit like FIE in cats I think. Nobody has mentioned vaccination in ducks before but the virus is rare in the uk so its not usually done:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> We got the results back on the ducks its Duck viral enteritis and the only hope is a vaccination that Slimbridge may or may not have available as its imported. There is no cure, a bit like FIE in cats I think. Nobody has mentioned vaccination in ducks before but the virus is rare in the uk so its not usually done:bash:


oh dear thats very unlucky


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so sorry, Jaime {{{hugs}}}

Congrats, Ruby!!  Am not jealous in the least  Give your Dad a hug for me... We miss him 

What crappy luck, Shell


----------



## Amalthea

My baby brother.... Apparently it hurt like hell and he nearly passed out, but the idiot boy pierced his own nipples. I really don't get him sometimes *lol* I sure do miss that boy.....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I'm so sorry, Jaime {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Congrats, Ruby!!  Am not jealous in the least  Give your Dad a hug for me... We miss him
> 
> What crappy luck, Shell


i need to try phone tomorrow  i wont be able to make the appointment without crying and i really dont want to


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> My baby brother.... Apparently it hurt like hell and he nearly passed out, but the idiot boy pierced his own nipples. I really don't get him sometimes *lol* I sure do miss that boy.....
> 
> image


OUCHIES!
i thought re opening the left side of my snake bites hurt 
nice tat :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I woulda done it on my back if it were me, but it's pretty awesome regardless  I really want either a new tat or my cleavage dermal done for my Birthday next month....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I woulda done it on my back if it were me, but it's pretty awesome regardless  I really want either a new tat or my cleavage dermal done for my Birthday next month....


aye on the back would be awesome,...i actually want a dragon on my back with wings not disimmiliar (cannot spell :\)


----------



## Amalthea

Nice


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Nice


its just getting the money together...still if i had all the tattoos i wanted i wouldnt have one to look forward too...plus they are addictive so it means i have one to look forward too haha


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Money is my big problem. And figuring out WHERE I want each one to go *lol*

Am heading to bed, but I'll post some pics of things I want tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Money is my big problem. And figuring out WHERE I want each one to go *lol*
> 
> Am heading to bed, but I'll post some pics of things I want tomorrow


yeah where is a big problem too 
awww baby field mouse on the telly..or it might be a dormouse...its so tiny :flrt:
night hun x


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yeah where is a big problem too
> awww baby field mouse on the telly..or it might be a dormouse...its so tiny :flrt:
> night hun x


 don't port that on here ed george will want to keep it lol


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Shell195 said:


> We got the results back on the ducks its Duck viral enteritis and the only hope is a vaccination that Slimbridge may or may not have available as its imported. There is no cure, a bit like FIE in cats I think. Nobody has mentioned vaccination in ducks before but the virus is rare in the uk so its not usually done:bash:


Bloody hell Shell, what terrible luck and you're right I've never heard of it either, but the way wild ducks fly around etc it could have severe repercussions on duck life!



Amalthea said:


> My baby brother.... Apparently it hurt like hell and he nearly passed out, but the idiot boy pierced his own nipples. I really don't get him sometimes *lol* I sure do miss that boy.....


:gasp: How can anyone actually stick a needle in their own nipple! :gasp: That's scary!!!



tomwilson said:


> don't port that on here ed george will want to keep it lol


That made me LOL so much! I got so sick of that thread that I unsubscribed to it, cos it was doing my head in!

Well I'm meeting Anyday Anne today and I think we're heading off to Hexham which is a lovely market town up the Tyne Valley (features in a lot of Catherine Cookson films!) for a shoppy day! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Tom!!!

I've actually met EdGeorge... >.<

My brother is slightly crazy, Eileen. I love him so much, but oh dear.....

Have a good time with Anyday Anne!!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Tom!!!
> 
> I've actually met EdGeorge... >.<
> 
> My brother is slightly crazy, Eileen. I love him so much, but oh dear.....
> 
> Have a good time with Anyday Anne!!


 how did you meet him, its the other guy on there who anoys me most proper stalks the people he has arguments with on there creepy


----------



## Amalthea

EdGeorge is actually well known on the forums, but I better not say how publicly.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> EdGeorge is actually well known on the forums, but I better not say how publicly.


 PM? i'm interested now


----------



## Shell195

Morning people, Ive just come back from taking Sophie to the dentist and am now going to bath and trim Bambi as shes at the vets tonight.
Im also working out how to transport the hogs to the vet in 3 seperate lots all with heat


----------



## ami_j

im off to the vets for half four


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> im off to the vets for half four


 
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> im off to the vets for half four


Be brave Jaime ((( HUGS)))


----------



## Shell195

Bengal cats are being sent to haunt me :bash::bash::bash:

Sophie used to work with a girl who bred Bengals, out of the blue she got a text before asking if she wanted to take on a 20 month old neutered boy with a deformed paw and leg. He was given to the girls nan as a kitten and now she cant cope as he is very demanding of her attention and she is in ill health.
Now as you know they arent my favourite breed but i am getting bullied by Steve and Sophie to give him a try:bash::bash:


----------



## Basilbrush

ami_j said:


> im off to the vets for half four


Big hugs to you Jaime.Jules


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> PM? i'm interested now


And me pls! I'm not interested - just nosey! :lol:



Shell195 said:


> Im also working out how to transport the hogs to the vet in 3 seperate lots all with heat


Invest in some rechargeable handwarmers - they're excellent. I use them when I'm out with my snakes, they stay hot for about half an hour or more (never actually timed one :roll which is long enough to keep anything warm and then when you get home you boil them in hot water for 10 mins and they're ready to use again............and again ................. and again. I think they're great! They don't end up too hot to burn, cos I use them as hot poultices on my eyes too! :lol:



Shell195 said:


> Bengal cats are being sent to haunt me :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> Sophie used to work with a girl who bred Bengals, out of the blue she got a text before asking if she wanted to take on a 20 month old neutered boy with a deformed paw and leg. He was given to the girls nan as a kitten and now she cant cope as he is very demanding of her attention and she is in ill health.
> Now as you know they arent my favourite breed but i am getting bullied by Steve and Sophie to give him a try:bash::bash:


Be firm! Be strong! Say no! Cos I suspect if it's that demanding you'll regret it!!!

Jaime I hope you're OK.

I rang my vet this morning to ask if he could come to the house to euthanase Harry on Friday morning. when I got to the euthanase part my throat closed up and I couldn't speak. The receptionist had to wait while I said "hang on a minute" (which I could say!) so I could pull myself together to say the word! He can't come on Friday but could come tomorrow, but of course I'm out tomorrow, so I asked for the last appointment of the morning so I could walk out without everyone seeing me blubbering :roll: and she spoke to Myron who said he would come in early and do him before surgery starts, so the decision is made, it's Friday and Barry says he'll bury him in the garden beside his mother. Now I'm crying again! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Eileen  {{{big hugs}}}


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> I rang my vet this morning to ask if he could come to the house to euthanase Harry on Friday morning. when I got to the euthanase part my throat closed up and I couldn't speak. The receptionist had to wait while I said "hang on a minute" (which I could say!) so I could pull myself together to say the word! He can't come on Friday but could come tomorrow, but of course I'm out tomorrow, so I asked for the last appointment of the morning so I could walk out without everyone seeing me blubbering :roll: and she spoke to Myron who said he would come in early and do him before surgery starts, so the decision is made, it's Friday and Barry says he'll bury him in the garden beside his mother. Now I'm crying again! :roll:


Omg Eileen big ((((hugs)))). Your doing the right thing hun.


----------



## Shell195

Oh Eileen ((( VERY BIG HUGS))) 

All the other things I was going to write and reply to can wait


----------



## ami_j

hey guys 

Eileen im sorry to hear that Harry will be leaving you. my friend is also loosing her dalmation on friday so it shall indeed be a sad day 
*hugs*


----------



## Shell195

Jaime how did you get on at the vets with poor Joker?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jaime how did you get on at the vets with poor Joker?


he was pts ...the appointment was made for him to be pts there was no other option he just wasnt doing well. my mum made the call, i wouldnt of been able too


----------



## Basilbrush

feorag said:


> And me pls! I'm not interested - just nosey! :lol:
> 
> Invest in some rechargeable handwarmers - they're excellent. I use them when I'm out with my snakes, they stay hot for about half an hour or more (never actually timed one :roll which is long enough to keep anything warm and then when you get home you boil them in hot water for 10 mins and they're ready to use again............and again ................. and again. I think they're great! They don't end up too hot to burn, cos I use them as hot poultices on my eyes too! :lol:
> 
> Be firm! Be strong! Say no! Cos I suspect if it's that demanding you'll regret it!!!
> 
> Jaime I hope you're OK.
> 
> I rang my vet this morning to ask if he could come to the house to euthanase Harry on Friday morning. when I got to the euthanase part my throat closed up and I couldn't speak. The receptionist had to wait while I said "hang on a minute" (which I could say!) so I could pull myself together to say the word! He can't come on Friday but could come tomorrow, but of course I'm out tomorrow, so I asked for the last appointment of the morning so I could walk out without everyone seeing me blubbering :roll: and she spoke to Myron who said he would come in early and do him before surgery starts, so the decision is made, it's Friday and Barry says he'll bury him in the garden beside his mother. Now I'm crying again! :roll:


 
Oh God Eileen, I'm so, so sorry. He is such a special puss, in my eyes there was no other cat that would compare to Harry.

Big hugs to you Eileen and Barry. Will be thinking of you all.:grouphug:

Jaime - so sorry to hear your news aswell, hugs to you too.:grouphug:


Jules
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ami_j

Basilbrush said:


> Oh God Eileen, I'm so, so sorry. He is such a special puss, in my eyes there was no other cat that would compare to Harry.
> 
> Big hugs to you Eileen and Barry. Will be thinking of you all.:grouphug:
> 
> Jaime - so sorry to hear your news aswell, hugs to you too.:grouphug:
> 
> 
> Jules
> xxxxxxxx



thank you...thanks to everyone for your kind words


----------



## Shell195

Jaime Im so sorry very sad but at least he is at peace now (((BIG HUGS)))
RIP Joker


----------



## Amalthea

{{{hugs}}} Am sorry, Jaime 

There's a lot of sadness in here at the moment


----------



## feorag

You're right Jen, there is a lot of sadness in here at the minute, what with your Ollie and Jaime's Joker and my Harry! :sad:

Jaime I'm so sorry, but you know what you did was for Joker and was right for him. Bless him!

Eeeh!! Julie and I have been gasbagging on the phone since about 8:15. At about 9:30 my phone started beeping in my earhole warning me that the battery was getting low. Anyway at about 10:15 I was in the middle of saying something and the phone rang!! I thought that's weird, how's the phone ringing when I'm actually speaking on it and I looked and the battery was as flat as a fart and the screen was blank! :lol2:

So I had to ring Julie back on my mobile to finish the conversation, but I couldn't get through at first cos she was leaving a message on the land line! PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen. My vet fell in love with my hoglets and is considering buying one, he also wants a Duprasi for his daughter:lol2:
Where can I buy rechargable hand warmers from?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen. My vet fell in love with my hoglets and is considering buying one, he also wants a Duprasi for his daughter:lol2:
> Where can I buy rechargable hand warmers from?


 pound land or 99p stores usually have them


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> pound land or 99p stores usually have them


 
I will check there then, Thanks for that:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

We need dup pictures as soon as you're able to peak, Shell  Am quite seriously thinking about one *blush*


----------



## feorag

I wish I could have one of your dups too and one of your hedgies! :sad: Just got nowhere to put them.

I've got loads of different handwarmers, some of them I got on ebay and some on the internet, but I was looking specifically for small ones to put on my eyes. I bought some in our local Aldi and when I opened the boxes they were much bigger, could barely get one inside a glove to be honest, so I use them for the reps, but the small ones work just as good too. Don't forget to get rechargeable ones though. I know you can also get the "use once" ones and they apparently stay hotter for longer, but I just think it's a waste of money to get them and throw them away.

I've also got one of those neck wheaties that are full of wheat and you warm them in the microwave, so I usually start off with one of those in the bottom of the RUB.


----------



## Shell195

I darent even peek in case anything happens:gasp: They are a week old today so shouldnt be long until they venture out:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

when i took my lizards into college , i used those heat pads that you can use for bad backs shell
Livefood UK Ltd.


----------



## Amalthea

You can make your own if you're handy at all  Just make a little cloth pouch, fill with dried rice or dried corn, then sew up. You just pop those in the microwave til warm  They can also be used to stay cool (I keep mine in the freezer, so I can have it cool... if I need it warm, I just get it out and put it in the nuker)


----------



## feorag

:lol2: first time I heated up my wheatie for my neck it smelled like I was making bread! After a while though it made me feel sick! 

It's not so bad now though, the smell has virtually gone!

Jaime those are the ones that don't recharge - although they do stay hotter for longer, I prefer the rechargeable cos you just keep on using them. I use them almost every night and morning on my eyes and some of them I've had for over 2 years and I'm still recharging them! I like value for money! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I darent even peek in case anything happens:gasp: They are a week old today so shouldnt be long until they venture out:2thumb:


 hamsters are all over the place now one was trying to drink from the water bottle so cute :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: first time I heated up my wheatie for my neck it smelled like I was making bread! After a while though it made me feel sick!
> 
> It's not so bad now though, the smell has virtually gone!
> 
> Jaime those are the ones that don't recharge - although they do stay hotter for longer, I prefer the rechargeable cos you just keep on using them. I use them almost every night and morning on my eyes and some of them I've had for over 2 years and I'm still recharging them! I like value for money! :lol2:


i might have to get me some of these handwarmers


----------



## feorag

Morning! Well you must all have had early nights last night? Not much chat to read upon this morning! :lol2:


ami_j said:


> i might have to get me some of these handwarmers


Have to say I really like 'em. I've bought them for as little as £1.99p and as much as £4.50 just depends.

I was so annoyed cos I was in one of those cheap shops up near my son's in Scotland and they had a load of the round blue ones that I really like at the till for 99p a pair :gasp: - that's cheap!! But because at that time I'd got out of the habit of putting them on my eyes and I had about 6 pairs of the nice small ones that fit my eyes great, I didn't get any. Trouble is that every now and then when I'm out with the snakes I lose one and suddenly I had about 4 pairs when I started up using them again and I was mad that I hadn't bought any and of course now I can't find any that cheap anywhere! :bash:

Well I'm off childminding soon. Got all my show paperwork cos now I've printed out my spreadsheets and have to pin all the relevant cheques to the relevants sheets (separated by member and non-member and each section of the show, so about 8 different sheets) to hand over to my show manager at the committee meeting tonight.

Got to check that everyone who paid subs with their entry has been marked up on my membership lists as having paid and so still being a member, cos apart from being show section manager and club secretary, I'm also membership secretary :roll: So that'll keep me busy while Daniel has his nap and lunch and then the 2 of them have their tea this afternoon.


----------



## Shell195

Morning everyone

Eileen it seems like you have another busy day ahead of you.
Im off to the sanctuary this morning I hope its not another busy day


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen it seems like you have another busy day ahead of you.


Can we re-phrase that to "another shit day" please? 

I came into Roz's this morning, fully prepared to get emotional when she asked how Harry was and instead found her in floods of tears because she had an appointment at her vets at 10:30 to have Mitzi pts! What sort of a coincidence is that? Not the best! I nearly rang her yesterday to ask if I could swap days so that I could have the vet to the house today for Harry - that would have been even worse! 

Mitzi was a kitten from Leyla's first litter (which had 5 kittens) in March 1993 and Roz and I have been firm friends ever since she came to buy her. Of all my kittens that I've sold, Mitzi and Charlie are the ones I had the most contact with, but of course Mitzi was 5 years old than Charlie and of course I've been here every week for the last 5 years! When she was young Barry and I took her to shows for Roz because getting Saturdays off were hard for her. When we went to the Supreme show and stayed in hotels overnight, Roz, Mitzi and I shared a room and Barry shared with Iain and of course I visited Roz at her house loads of times when she was doing my hair etc before she had Eve.

So I sat here bubbling my eyes out for nearly half an hour cuddling her to say goodbye, which was lovely - to bring her into the world and be able to say goodbye was very special. Then Roz left and I had another good bubble and then started typing this. Then her husband Paul rang (he's away on business) cos he'd rang the shop and Roz wasn't there, so I've just had to confirm to him that she's doing it now and started bubbling again! 

Sorry, everyone to bring more doom and gloom into this thread, but I'm truly gutted.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Can we re-phrase that to "another shit day" please?
> 
> I came into Roz's this morning, fully prepared to get emotional when she asked how Harry was and instead found her in floods of tears because she had an appointment at her vets at 10:30 to have Mitzi pts! What sort of a coincidence is that? Not the best! I nearly rang her yesterday to ask if I could swap days so that I could have the vet to the house today for Harry - that would have been even worse!
> 
> Mitzi was a kitten from Leyla's first litter (which had 5 kittens) in March 1993 and Roz and I have been firm friends ever since she came to buy her. Of all my kittens that I've sold, Mitzi and Charlie are the ones I had the most contact with, but of course Mitzi was 5 years old than Charlie and of course I've been here every week for the last 5 years! When she was young Barry and I took her to shows for Roz because getting Saturdays off were hard for her. When we went to the Supreme show and stayed in hotels overnight, Roz, Mitzi and I shared a room and Barry shared with Iain and of course I visited Roz at her house loads of times when she was doing my hair etc before she had Eve.
> 
> So I sat here bubbling my eyes out for nearly half an hour cuddling her to say goodbye, which was lovely - to bring her into the world and be able to say goodbye was very special. Then Roz left and I had another good bubble and then started typing this. Then her husband Paul rang (he's away on business) cos he'd rang the shop and Roz wasn't there, so I've just had to confirm to him that she's doing it now and started bubbling again!
> 
> Sorry, everyone to bring more doom and gloom into this thread, but I'm truly gutted.


what a truly crappy week


----------



## feorag

It truly is, isn't it? For you too!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

mee to my mum is having her head cut open as i type and iv beeen cleaning all day and im off to my pony later to sort him out and my straw has been delivered and i couldnt be there to take the order so it could well be in the middle of the yard as iv already paid for it -- OOPS im off to get the merrygolds my mum may be coming home later i want it nice for her when she comes home with her bandage on her head lol xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Crappy week, indeed 

Shell, when you speak to Ian next, will you ask him if we could come get Thea at the end of the month? I'll be getting my work schedule for that week soon, so I can sort out a day after pay day. I don't want to intrude on him when he's having a hard time, though...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Crappy week, indeed
> 
> Shell, when you speak to Ian next, will you ask him if we could come get Thea at the end of the month? I'll be getting my work schedule for that week soon, so I can sort out a day after pay day. I don't want to intrude on him when he's having a hard time, though...


 
I can try hun I havent spoken to him since 


What a crap week its been for our ladies and Connor 
Eileen Im so sorry about Mitzi she sounded a wonderful girl(((HUGS)))


----------



## selina20

Had a rubbish day .

I finally thought Ewans head was growing but it turned out the health visitor measured it wrong. He has 2 weeks for his head to grow and then he has 2 see a paediatrician


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../514939-disgusting-view-police-re-seized.html

seen this?:censor:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Shell... I don't wanna bug him, but I don't wanna leave Thea too long.

That's disgusting, Jaime!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, Shell... I don't wanna bug him, but I don't wanna leave Thea too long.
> 
> That's disgusting, Jaime!!!


isnt it  maybe they would save money if they didnt take dogs away that have never even looked at someone funny


----------



## Shell195

Stupid people, what they dont realise is that many of these dogs are much loved members of someones family and they havent done anything wrong:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Stupid people, what they dont realise is that many of these dogs are much loved members of someones family and they havent done anything wrong:bash:


you would think that the fact that ppl fight for them and they said themselves they are peoples PETS would make them understand. someone who wanted a weapon dog wouldnt fight , they wouldnt care about the dog , and would find it cheaper and easier NOT to be charged as owning a "dangerous dog" and the hard work to get them excempted, to simply cut their losses and get another one


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> you would think that the fact that ppl fight for them and they said themselves they are peoples PETS would make them understand. someone who wanted a weapon dog wouldnt fight , they wouldnt care about the dog , and would find it cheaper and easier NOT to be charged as owning a "dangerous dog" and the hard work to get them excempted, to simply cut their losses and get another one


 
Thats what is so annoying as they target normal families and pet dogs just because a dog looks a certain way. The weapon dog people dont give a sh1t.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Thats what is so annoying as they target normal families and pet dogs just because a dog looks a certain way. The weapon dog people dont give a sh1t.


got someone on another site , saying that theres a doggy DNA kit...its NO use, they dont care what BREED the dog is , if its of type its of type...how ignorant ppl are of this issue is worrying too, they just thing only nasty dogs get taken


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Had a rubbish day .
> 
> I finally thought Ewans head was growing but it turned out the health visitor measured it wrong. He has 2 weeks for his head to grow and then he has 2 see a paediatrician


Oh dear Selina - I'm so sorry to hear that! Stupid health visitor! :bash: Fingers crossed it's just a little phase he's going through! 



Shell195 said:


> Stupid people, what they dont realise is that many of these dogs are much loved members of someones family and they havent done anything wrong:bash:


Exactly the point. they seem to be just grabbing any old dog cos it looks like a bull breed, not a pit bull! :bash:

Thanks Shell for your kind words about Mitzi.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Had a rubbish day .
> 
> I finally thought Ewans head was growing but it turned out the health visitor measured it wrong. He has 2 weeks for his head to grow and then he has 2 see a paediatrician


 
What planet are these health visitors on:bash: stupid bloody woman:bash: As Eileen says hopefully its nothing to be worried about and he will catch up


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Exactly the point. they seem to be just grabbing any old dog cos it looks like a bull breed, not a pit bull! :bash:
> 
> Thanks Shell for your kind words about Mitzi.


one of the silliest ones for me is boxer's they look nothing like a pit too tall and to skinny and everyone i've met has been playfull and soft, i find it all a bag of :censor: tbh


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Oh dear Selina - I'm so sorry to hear that! Stupid health visitor! :bash: Fingers crossed it's just a little phase he's going through!
> 
> Exactly the point. they seem to be just grabbing any old dog cos it looks like a bull breed, not a pit bull! :bash:
> 
> Thanks Shell for your kind words about Mitzi.





Shell195 said:


> What planet are these health visitors on:bash: stupid bloody woman:bash: As Eileen says hopefully its nothing to be worried about and he will catch up


Its not looking good as his head hasnt grown for 6 months. They keep saying its nothing to worry about but thats pretty hard lol.


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Its not looking good as his head hasnt grown for 6 months. They keep saying its nothing to worry about but thats pretty hard lol.


To be perfectly honest Selina, I fail to see how you can't worry about something like that when they are suggesting what the possibilities might be. You must be beside yourself, cos I know I would be!

Well, this is me back from the vets and Harry is now lying on Iain's bed, where I laid his mother, waiting for Barry to come home and bury him in the garden. He just looks like he's asleep and even Myron said that if you didn't know, you'd think he was a fine healthy cat.

Thank you Shell and Julie for your pm's they were much appreciated.

As expected I acted like an idiot and kept apologising to Myron for being so upset, but I knew he understood - how vets live with owner's grief almost every day defies my belief!

I cried all the way home and then rang my friend Emma in Gloucester, who'd tried to ring me at 9:50 but I wasn't home by then and we both had a good cry together. 

I thought I was all cried out, but I'm off again just typing this! :roll:

But I think I got the timing right. He was still eating, but very much slowing down. I watched him this morning jump off the bed, go to the water dish and get a drink, turn and then just flop where he was as if he either hadn't the energy or the will to move. I watched him lie there for about 10 minutes and then I called him to come to bed and he came over and got into bed with me. So I knew the time was right.

The vet confirmed that the tumour had increased in size and he could feel secondary lumpy bumps forming and his abdomen was beginning to fill with fluid, so he agreed that the timing was good and that and my own gut instinct in a way made it an easy thing to do really.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> To be perfectly honest Selina, I fail to see how you can't worry about something like that when they are suggesting what the possibilities might me. You must be beside yourself, cos I know I would be!
> 
> Well, this is me back from the vets and Harry is now lying on Iain's bed, where I laid his mother, waiting for Barry to come home and bury him in the garden. He just looks like he's asleep and even Myron said that if you didn't know, you'd think he was a fine healthy cat.
> 
> Thank you Shell and Julie for your pm's they were much appreciated.
> 
> As expected I acted like an idiot and kept apologising to Myron for being so upset, but I knew he understood - how vets live with owner's grief almost every day defies my belief!
> 
> I cried all the way home and then rang my friend Emma in Gloucester, who'd tried to ring me at 9:50 but I wasn't home by then and we both had a good cry together.
> 
> I thought I was all cried out, but I'm off again just typing this! :roll:
> 
> But I think I got the timing right. He was still eating, but very much slowing down. I watched him this morning jump off the bed, go to the water dish and get a drink, turn and then just flop where he was as if he either hadn't the energy or the will to move. I watched him lie there for about 10 minutes and then I called him to come to bed and he came over and got into bed with me. So I knew the time was right.
> 
> The vet confirmed that the tumour had increased in size and he could feel secondary lumpy bumps forming and his abdomen was beginning to fill with fluid, so he agreed that the timing was good and that and my own gut instinct in a way made it an easy thing to do really.


RIP harry, you did the right thing Eileen it was better for him this way and your memories aren't going to be clouded with his suffering because there wasn't any he died a happy old cat with the person he loved the most there to see him off into the next life. hope you're ok


----------



## Shell195

Eileen it sounds like it was perfect timing and he went to sleep without knowing the fear of pain and suffering.
I shed a tear for him too, I felt like I knew him personally through your wonderful stories. He certainly was a special boy.

(((Big Hugs)))


RIP Harry


----------



## Basilbrush

Eileen,I think it sounds that your gut instinct was correct and that your timing was just as it should be. Harry didn't know any fear, any pain or any suffering. He was held in the arms of his mum who loved him dearly and he absolutely knew that.Take care of yourselves this weekend, go easy. Your decision was the right one Eileen. Sending you all big hugs and cuddles (my icons don't work for some reason from my work's computer!!).RIP Harry - you shall be missed by so many.Julesxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

Morning Jules


----------



## feorag

Basilbrush said:


> He was held in the arms of his mum who loved him dearly and he absolutely knew that.


He absolutely was. He sat on the table and the vet gave him a sedative first and he just shuffled towards me and snuggled into me with his head tucked under my chin and slowly fell asleep. It was quite touching that he felt the need to be in so close to me.

I haven't managed to do his little thread yet, because I keep filling up with tears, but I'll get it done, because it will help me to deal with the grief I'm feeling.


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, you gave Harry the last gift you were able and I know he thanks you for it. I, too, cried for the little man.... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Bengal cats are being sent to haunt me :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> Sophie used to work with a girl who bred Bengals, out of the blue she got a text before asking if she wanted to take on a 20 month old neutered boy with a deformed paw and leg. He was given to the girls nan as a kitten and now she cant cope as he is very demanding of her attention and she is in ill health.
> Now as you know they arent my favourite breed but i am getting bullied by Steve and Sophie to give him a try:bash::bash:


 
Remember this?
Sophie and Steve got their own way, the only reason I let them get this boy is he has 3 1/2 legs. His deformed front leg is very short with one pad and claw on it. He was the result of a silver and brown mating and apparantly it carries the risk of deformed kittens:bash:The breeder says his brother is worse. For a Bengal he isnt actually aggressive..........YET. He cant lash out with his front feet due to one being short although he does actually use it to walk on, sort of lopsided. He has been in Sophies bedroom since he has arrived and is doing his best to get her 2 cats to play with him. Hes quite timid and runs under her bed when anyone goes upstairs but is sleeping on her bed with her other 2 cats
The lady who owned him (the breeders mum) said her son who lives with her didnt like the cat and he had to go but did say she would have him back if it doesnt work out.
You all know my thought on Bengals but I am a sucker when it comes to disabled cats which is why I relented. Sophie knows he is her responsibility and also knows he may not cope with life here so at the minute he is just a lodger.
I hate taking cats on trial but in this case it may work due to his disablement as he does seem to like other cats and has been totally non aggressive to Sophie or her cats. He is using his tray and has started eating but will only drink out o a cup.
He is a silver rossetted but has a tarnish to his coat due to the brown crossing

I now think I need to have myself committed to a mental asylum as it appears I have finally lost it:crazy:


----------



## Amalthea

I am the same, Shell... I can't turn away disabled critters... We do need pics of the "lodger" though


----------



## Shell195

I will get Sophie to send me some as she took some of him last night surrounded by pinkness:lol2:
I dont know what it is about disabled animals but they get into my soul.
I dont do Bengals at all due to their nature but when I saw his poor deformed leg I just felt he needed to be loved
He was called Jinx but Sophie has called him Prince as she says he needs a name that shows his beauty. She has also threatened to kill anyone who makes fun of his leg.

I emailed Ruby, Ians daughter and asked her to get her Dad to send you a contact number for the people with the Angora kittens.


----------



## feorag

It might very well work you know Shell, because each cat is an individual and he may have the very best of temperaments, whereas I worry that breeders of cats like Bengals are so obsessed with breeding mini leopards that sometimes patterning takes preference over temperament to get the best example of a spotted or rosetted pattern.

Hopefully it will work for you and he does settle in well - I do hope so, for his sake because he'll not be better looked after anywhere else!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> He absolutely was. He sat on the table and the vet gave him a sedative first and he just shuffled towards me and snuggled into me with his head tucked under my chin and slowly fell asleep. It was quite touching that he felt the need to be in so close to me.
> 
> I haven't managed to do his little thread yet, because I keep filling up with tears, but I'll get it done, because it will help me to deal with the grief I'm feeling.


 
ASBO did that too 
I think they feel safe snuggled up to mum


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for that, Shell!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It might very well work you know Shell, because each cat is an individual and he may have the very best of temperaments, whereas I worry that breeders of cats like Bengals are so obsessed with breeding mini leopards that sometimes patterning takes preference over temperament to get the best example of a spotted or rosetted pattern.
> 
> *Hopefully it will work for you and he does settle in well - I do hope so, for his sake because he'll not be better looked after anywhere else![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thankyou Eileen that means a lot:notworthy: I will put photos of him up later


----------



## ami_j

Hugs for you Eileen


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Remember this?
> Sophie and Steve got their own way, the only reason I let them get this boy is he has 3 1/2 legs. His deformed front leg is very short with one pad and claw on it. He was the result of a silver and brown mating and apparantly it carries the risk of deformed kittens:bash:The breeder says his brother is worse. For a Bengal he isnt actually aggressive..........YET. He cant lash out with his front feet due to one being short although he does actually use it to walk on, sort of lopsided. He has been in Sophies bedroom since he has arrived and is doing his best to get her 2 cats to play with him. Hes quite timid and runs under her bed when anyone goes upstairs but is sleeping on her bed with her other 2 cats
> The lady who owned him (the breeders mum) said her son who lives with her didnt like the cat and he had to go but did say she would have him back if it doesnt work out.
> You all know my thought on Bengals but I am a sucker when it comes to disabled cats which is why I relented. Sophie knows he is her responsibility and also knows he may not cope with life here so at the minute he is just a lodger.
> I hate taking cats on trial but in this case it may work due to his disablement as he does seem to like other cats and has been totally non aggressive to Sophie or her cats. He is using his tray and has started eating but will only drink out o a cup.
> He is a silver rossetted but has a tarnish to his coat due to the brown crossing
> 
> I now think I need to have myself committed to a mental asylum as it appears I have finally lost it:crazy:


i hope it works out  bengals are very pretty


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i hope it works out  bengals are very pretty


 

and also very tempermental:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Hugs for you Eileen


Thanks Jaime - how are you now??

I've never been sentimental about my pets' bodies when they are dead, yet Harry is one of only 3 that I've kept here, because I just couldn't bear to leave them behind. I keep going upstairs to give him a little stroke and a kiss and just look at him.

I've just sat for the last hour going through my show scrapbook, reading the judge's comments on Harry and boy have I cried. When you do a show and your write-ups are published you are pleased with what judges have commented about your cats, but it wasn't until I sat and read all the comments that judges had said about Harry one after another that I truly realised how popular he was and how much judges thought of him. He hadn't been shown since 2000 and I'd truly forgotten what lovely things a lot of judges had said about him.

I've just typed somke of them up to add to the end of his little obituary.


----------



## catastrophyrat

sorry he's gone Eileen but he'll always be there safe and loved in your heart.
Sleep well Harry.


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> and also very tempermental:lol2:


Tbh I agree -I think they are stunning but not my cup of tea temperament wise -mind you i swore i'd never have Burmese then along came very poorly 3 week old 70g Angel --9 years later and she hardly ever leaves my lap !!!


----------



## ashley

Eileen, you know I'm rubbish with words but I just want you to know you are in my thoughts. Your pets are so fortunate to know nothing but love. I haven't been on here as long as everyone else but I too have shed a tear for Harry as he was a very special boy to you and he touched many hearts :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

Aw thanks Ashley and Valerie. These animals just seem to worm their way into your heart don't they?

Valerie, you know how special Somalis can be! But loving the showbench isn't a well known characteristic of theirs? :lol2: Leyla hated it and got some wonderful comments about her condition and type, but a few about her temparment! Do you remember Royston Barraclough - he made her up to Grand Champion at the Gwynedd show in 1995, the year she went best overall Somali. Then he judged her at the North West in 1999 and said "Looks good for her age, but what an old misery she was today!" :lol2:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Typical Somali:lol2:
tbh I do find they can have a quick change of temperament at times -Sadie adored people but hated me doing anything to her -Tod was never a lap cat but adored shows and all the attention-he won a Charity class because Anne Gregory was enchanted by him and was feeding him prawns !!!
he would stand on the table and look around as if surveying his loyal subjects :lol2: Junior is typical hand reared with attitude and Somali !
My mum has Tod's brother and he is very loving but very stubborn.


----------



## feorag

Cadbury always handled very well and showed himself off on the table, but he didn't go over the top on his welcoming of the judges.

Sorcha was always the perfect lady and behaved impeccably, but Leyla's moods changed with the weather! :lol2: We loved entering her under male judges because she truly was a man's cat, but whether she handled well depended on whether they had a male steward! In her teenage years she was sometimes quite aggressive and moody.

Roscoe didn't like it - just wasn't his scene and he made his feelings known without doubt, so he didn't have a long stint on the showbench - Merlin, our first somali was the same!

Kisha was Harry's full sister from the next litter and she was like him. I remember at her first show at the Velodrome she was sitting in her pen and a judge went over to speak to her, she leapt up and was hanging off the bars like a monkey and when the judge leaned forward to speak to her she stuck her paw out of the bars and whipped her glasses off her nose!!!


----------



## tomwilson

anyone want to see the baby hamster btw i take silence as a yes so speak now or forever hold your peace lol


----------



## feorag

Course we do! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Yes Tom we do. Eileen I have replied to your Harry thread, it made me cry again


----------



## feorag

Ooops! Sorry! It's a good job you never read the article I wrote for "Our Cats" on his mother.

I love my cats so much that I find it incredibly easy to write about them and I put my heart and soul into writing their story when they die. I think whenever anyone in The Somali Cat Club sees an article written by me that has the customary d.o.b and d.o.d under the heading they must automatically go and get a tissue cos they know I'm gonna make them cry! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooops! Sorry! It's a good job you never read the article I wrote for "Our Cats" on his mother.
> 
> I love my cats so much that I find it incredibly easy to write about them and I put my heart and soul into writing their story when they die. I think whenever anyone in The Somali Cat Club sees an article written by me that has the customary d.o.b and d.o.d under the heading they must automatically go and get a tissue cos they know I'm gonna make them cry! :blush:


We are quite different in that respect as I just fall to pieces and end up writing rubbish.


----------



## tomwilson

sorry about the wait i got distracted


----------



## Shell195

Tom, they are adorable:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Luxy

feorag said:


> I think whenever anyone in The Somali Cat Club sees an article written by me that has the customary d.o.b and d.o.d under the heading they must automatically go and get a tissue cos they know I'm gonna make them cry! :blush:


When you mentioned that you'd been going upstairs to check on Harry & give him a kiss & a cuddle earlier today, you made me cry. :blush:

I'm so sorry for your loss.
I think Harry's watching over you & your other cats from heaven now! :halo:


----------



## feorag

Luxy said:


> When you mentioned that you'd been going upstairs to check on Harry & give him a kiss & a cuddle earlier today, you made me cry. :blush:
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> I think Harry's watching over you & your other cats from heaven now! :halo:


Thank you so much! He's now laid to rest in the garden beside his mother and Barry and I both cried as we put him in the hole, but he was curled up and just looked as if he was asleep, bless him!

Tom those hamsters are gorgeous, but what did you say when you took the first photo? Whatever it was it obviously offended them for them all to turn their bums towards you! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

thinking of you eileen:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Adorable hamsters, Tom!! We definitely needed a bit of cuteness in here....


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks Jaime - how are you now??
> 
> I've never been sentimental about my pets' bodies when they are dead, yet Harry is one of only 3 that I've kept here, because I just couldn't bear to leave them behind. I keep going upstairs to give him a little stroke and a kiss and just look at him.
> 
> I've just sat for the last hour going through my show scrapbook, reading the judge's comments on Harry and boy have I cried. When you do a show and your write-ups are published you are pleased with what judges have commented about your cats, but it wasn't until I sat and read all the comments that judges had said about Harry one after another that I truly realised how popular he was and how much judges thought of him. He hadn't been shown since 2000 and I'd truly forgotten what lovely things a lot of judges had said about him.
> 
> I've just typed somke of them up to add to the end of his little obituary.


i am still fairly sad. ive moved my hospital cage as i kept looking in it and expecting to see him in there. i think the worst thing is that their 1st birthday is coming up and not having him there will be very hard, i was so looking forward to it aswell.
plus my friends dalmation was pts today, he was an old boy but i will still miss seeing him when she brings my pet food. 
i will go look at harrys page, he was stunning. i never know what to say , because at these times, no words can make it better or change things

dont get me wrong words can be soothing , i just always worry my words will cause my memories or tears in these times


----------



## Shell195

Prince Ali`s special paw


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Prince Ali`s special paw
> image


that spotty belly needs kisses...would i lose my nose in the process tho ?lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> that spotty belly needs kisses...would i lose my nose in the process tho ?lol


 
:lol2: who knows

He even has a big kink in his tail


----------



## feorag

Aw bless him, poor little lad! I hope he works out in your house, shell!

I wouldn't mind a few blurts on that tummy too! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: who knows
> 
> He even has a big kink in his tail


poor boy , all because the breeder bred the wrong cats?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aw bless him, poor little lad! I hope he works out in your house, shell!
> 
> I wouldn't mind a few blurts on that tummy too! :lol2:


you try first :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

One things certain, it wont be me trying to belly blurt him first:lol2:
He is very playful and already adores Sophie I so hope it works out


----------



## feorag

I think Cadders is missing Harry. He came down tonight and stayed on Barry's knee for a lot longer than he has ever done since we got the dog.

Barry has now gone out with the dog and I Cadders has been wailing on the stairs for ages - I'm going to have to go and see what's wrong with him.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> One things certain, it wont be me trying to belly blurt him first:lol2:
> He is very playful and already adores Sophie I so hope it works out


me too 



feorag said:


> I think Cadders is missing Harry. He came down tonight and stayed on Barry's knee for a lot longer than he has ever done since we got the dog.
> 
> Barry has now gone out with the dog and I Cadders has been wailing on the stairs for ages - I'm going to have to go and see what's wrong with him.


awwwww

my friend told me a sad story about her dogs...she had three dalmatians and after eddy had passed away , she let the other two in, and the younger one was pawing him and licking him to try to get him to wake up to play


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think Cadders is missing Harry. He came down tonight and stayed on Barry's knee for a lot longer than he has ever done since we got the dog.
> 
> Barry has now gone out with the dog and I Cadders has been wailing on the stairs for ages - I'm going to have to go and see what's wrong with him.


 
That must make it even harder for you, Im sure he will miss him as they have been friends for years. If only we could explain these things to them


----------



## Amalthea

That is a cute belly!!!

Of course the other critters will need time to mourn the loss of Harry, too  It makes it that much harder for us when we want to explain to them, but we can't...


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> my friend told me a sad story about her dogs...she had three dalmatians and after eddy had passed away , she let the other two in, and the younger one was pawing him and licking him to try to get him to wake up to play


The only cat I've ever had to die at home I found lying dead at the bottom of the stairs when we came home from work.

He had been diagnosed with cardiomyopathy a month or two earlier and strangely enough, I suspect Merlin (our first Somali) knew more than we did, because in the last two months he had begun to mother him again (like when they were kittens) and when I found him that night his side was wet where someone had been licking him and I'm sure it was Merlin trying to make him better. Also Merlin was the only one of our cats whose behaviour changed after he died. The others appeared to behave no differently, whereas Merlin was very subdued for a few days afterwards(most un-Merlinlike!) and I kept finding him sitting in Briagha's favourite spots and after Briagha died I woke to find him in the bed in Briagha's place and Merlin never ever slept under the bedclothes before. 

We've lost animals and the rest didn't appear to notice there was one missing, but occasionally I do see a reaction. The worst one was Zorah my Afghan Hound. He howled for nights after Tara died and I honestly don't think he ever got over her. He had to be pts almost a year to the day after her, but he was nearly 3 years younger than her.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> The only cat I've ever had to die at home I found lying dead at the bottom of the stairs when we came home from work.
> 
> He had been diagnosed with cardiomyopathy a month or two earlier and strangely enough, I suspect Merlin (our first Somali) knew more than we did, because in the last two months he had begun to mother him again (like when they were kittens) and when I found him that night his side was wet where someone had been licking him and I'm sure it was Merlin trying to make him better. Also Merlin was the only one of our cats whose behaviour changed after he died. The others appeared to behave no differently, whereas Merlin was very subdued for a few days afterwards(most un-Merlinlike!) and I kept finding him sitting in Briagha's favourite spots and after Briagha died I woke to find him in the bed in Briagha's place and Merlin never ever slept under the bedclothes before.
> 
> We've lost animals and the rest didn't appear to notice there was one missing, but occasionally I do see a reaction. The worst one was Zorah my Afghan Hound. He howled for nights after Tara died and I honestly don't think he ever got over her. He had to be pts almost a year to the day after her, but he was nearly 3 years younger than her.


they do have a certain sense im sure...her other dog sniffed him and went and laid down...but shes a very empathic dog to my friend , being an assistance dog and can sense or smell when my friend has an infection on the way, and the younger dog is picking up on it.


----------



## Amalthea

A bit of nice happy news..... Went in to feed the gliders and Mogwai (the rescue boy) jumped out on me (which he's been doing for a while) and promptly started grooming me!!  It hurts like hell, but sooooo sweet!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> A bit of nice happy news..... Went in to feed the gliders and Mogwai (the rescue boy) jumped out on me (which he's been doing for a while) and promptly started grooming me!!  It hurts like hell, but sooooo sweet!!!


 

Awww bless him, photos:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> A bit of nice happy news..... Went in to feed the gliders and Mogwai (the rescue boy) jumped out on me (which he's been doing for a while) and promptly started grooming me!!  It hurts like hell, but sooooo sweet!!!


Aw, bless him!

He's obviously settled and happy with you! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> A bit of nice happy news..... Went in to feed the gliders and Mogwai (the rescue boy) jumped out on me (which he's been doing for a while) and promptly started grooming me!!  It hurts like hell, but sooooo sweet!!!


awww cute  i have a mogwai too but shes a very bald rat


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> awww cute  i have a mogwai too but shes a very bald rat


 just don't feed them after midnight whatever you do


----------



## Amalthea

Okie dokie... Mog wasn't feeling overly photogenic tonight, but a little bribery goes a long way *lol*




























And Hoggle:



















Can't leave out the girls... 

Mama looking gorgeous:










Mama again:










Mama and Tillie:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Okie dokie... Mog wasn't feeling overly photogenic tonight, but a little bribery goes a long way *lol*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And Hoggle:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Can't leave out the girls...
> 
> Mama looking gorgeous:
> 
> image
> 
> Mama again:
> 
> image
> 
> Mama and Tillie:
> 
> image


hehe they're all so georgous


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  Mama _IS_ extra gorgeous, though


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Okie dokie... Mog wasn't feeling overly photogenic tonight, but a little bribery goes a long way *lol*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And Hoggle:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Can't leave out the girls...
> 
> Mama looking gorgeous:
> 
> image
> 
> Mama again:
> 
> image
> 
> Mama and Tillie:
> 
> image


im glad to see they keep their cage nice not like my holligans ...my pink hammock is one chew away from being binned


----------



## Shell195

They are all sooooooooooooo cute:flrt::flrt: Gliders are such pretty critters. Hoggle doesnt look grumpy at all, I bet hes a sweet boy really:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gliders don't tend to chew their bedding much.... But once they start, they will distroy it in days (or nights, as the case may be)!!! *lol*

Hoggle is really mellowing out in his old age!!! I am able to pick him up with very little grumbling from him lately.... Am a bit worried that that means he's slowing down, too.  He still potters around and does all the things he's always done... Just mellower.


----------



## Shell195

My Duprasi babies are 10 days old today:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!!!! I can NOT wait for pics of these guys!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Awww!!!! I can NOT wait for pics of these guys!! *lol*


 
Ive not even had a glimpse but I know they are there as when mum comes out the nest they squeak very loudly:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Gliders don't tend to chew their bedding much.... But once they start, they will distroy it in days (or nights, as the case may be)!!! *lol*
> 
> Hoggle is really mellowing out in his old age!!! I am able to pick him up with very little grumbling from him lately.... Am a bit worried that that means he's slowing down, too.  He still potters around and does all the things he's always done... Just mellower.


their next lot will have to be hand made , i might as well of given them cash to chew :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> My Duprasi babies are 10 days old today:flrt:


ooooh :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!! Bless 'em!! You've more patience than me  

I was seeing things earlier and thought I saw joeys on Annie's belly.... Nope. *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Awww!! Bless 'em!! You've more patience than me
> 
> I was seeing things earlier and thought I saw joeys on Annie's belly.... Nope. *sigh*


 
Could she be? It would be great if she was
Duprasi arent very successful at breeding in the Uk so I darent look in case she destroyed the litter. Hopefully they will start coming out of the nest at 10 days like other rodents do so I will keep my eyes open from today


----------



## Amalthea

It was possible that she would have babies, but I think it's been two weeks since Oliver passed away and STO joeys are only gestational for 11 days.  It would have been wonderful to have had a bit of Oliver left behind, but it's not looking like it *sigh*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It was possible that she would have babies, but I think it's been two weeks since Oliver passed away and STO joeys are only gestational for 11 days.  It would have been wonderful to have had a bit of Oliver left behind, but it's not looking like it *sigh*


:grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

Maybe you just havent seen them, fingers crossed

Bedtime for me, nighty night x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you just havent seen them, fingers crossed
> 
> Bedtime for me, nighty night x


night shell


----------



## Amalthea

Me too.... Am sleepy.... Nighty night, jaime (and anybody else that's left) xx


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Me too.... Am sleepy.... Nighty night, jaime (and anybody else that's left) xx


night jen..i should really go sleep too lol


----------



## Amalthea

Morning


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Ive been busy cleaning for the past 2 hours:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning Jen. I struggled to get out of my bed today. Think I would have liked to just hibernate for the day and ignore the world! :lol2:

Your photos are gorgeous and I agree Mama is really beautiful! :flrt: My problem is - see a little furry critter - need to have it!! :roll: Every single one of them! :lol2:

I can make you some little fleece bags like Mog is in and the hammocks when you're ready cos you know I'll only charge you cost plus a tiny wee bit for me!

That would have been tremendous if Ollie had managed to get Annie pregnant wouldn't it? :sad:

Shell, fingers are crossed for you Dup babies. I think you're doing it right and just leaving well alone until they're self sufficient and I'm sure you'll have gorgeous babies and I'm _certain _that when you post their photos, I'll want one of them too! :roll:

Well I'm having a cleaning out day today. My ratty chappies are in dire need as I'm afraid they've been a tad neglected this week, due to my frame of mind, so the cage is going outside today for a thorough clean and hose down. The snakes too need a total clean out and everything refreshed, so that's today's priority. The human habitat is in just as bad a state, but that's not a priority! :lol2:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Morning Jen. I struggled to get out of my bed today. Think I would have liked to just hibernate for the day and ignore the world! :lol2:
> 
> Your photos are gorgeous and I agree Mama is really beautiful! :flrt: My problem is - see a little furry critter - need to have it!! :roll: Every single one of them! :lol2:
> 
> I can make you some little fleece bags like Mog is in and the hammocks when you're ready cos you know I'll only charge you cost plus a tiny wee bit for me!
> 
> That would have been tremendous if Ollie had managed to get Annie pregnant wouldn't it? :sad:
> 
> Shell, fingers are crossed for you Dup babies. I think you're doing it right and just leaving well alone until they're self sufficient and I'm sure you'll have gorgeous babies and I'm _certain _that when you post their photos, I'll want one of them too! :roll:
> 
> Well I'm having a cleaning out day today. My ratty chappies are in dire need as I'm afraid they've been a tad neglected this week, due to my frame of mind, so the cage is going outside today for a thorough clean and hose down. The snakes too need a total clean out and everything refreshed, so that's today's priority. The human habitat is in just as bad a state, but that's not a priority! :lol2:


Heya hun how much do i owe u for the jewellery?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning Jen. I struggled to get out of my bed today. Think I would have liked to just hibernate for the day and ignore the world! :lol2:
> 
> Your photos are gorgeous and I agree Mama is really beautiful! :flrt: My problem is - see a little furry critter - need to have it!! :roll: Every single one of them! :lol2:
> 
> I can make you some little fleece bags like Mog is in and the hammocks when you're ready cos you know I'll only charge you cost plus a tiny wee bit for me!
> 
> That would have been tremendous if Ollie had managed to get Annie pregnant wouldn't it? :sad:
> 
> Shell, fingers are crossed for you Dup babies. I think you're doing it right and just leaving well alone until they're self sufficient and I'm sure you'll have gorgeous babies and I'm _certain _that when you post their photos, I'll want one of them too! :roll:
> 
> Well I'm having a cleaning out day today. My ratty chappies are in dire need as I'm afraid they've been a tad neglected this week, due to my frame of mind, so the cage is going outside today for a thorough clean and hose down. The snakes too need a total clean out and everything refreshed, so that's today's priority. The human habitat is in just as bad a state, but that's not a priority! :lol2:


 
Eileen I hope today is a better day for you(besides the cleaning lol)
I forgot to tell you the makeup arrived so thankyou, let me know how much I owe you


----------



## feorag

Oops! That got put on the 'back boiler', but I'll go and work it out now for you.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Morning Jen. I struggled to get out of my bed today. Think I would have liked to just hibernate for the day and ignore the world! :lol2:
> 
> Your photos are gorgeous and I agree Mama is really beautiful! :flrt: My problem is - see a little furry critter - need to have it!! :roll: Every single one of them! :lol2:
> 
> I can make you some little fleece bags like Mog is in and the hammocks when you're ready cos you know I'll only charge you cost plus a tiny wee bit for me!
> 
> That would have been tremendous if Ollie had managed to get Annie pregnant wouldn't it? :sad:
> 
> Shell, fingers are crossed for you Dup babies. I think you're doing it right and just leaving well alone until they're self sufficient and I'm sure you'll have gorgeous babies and I'm _certain _that when you post their photos, I'll want one of them too! :roll:
> 
> Well I'm having a cleaning out day today. My ratty chappies are in dire need as I'm afraid they've been a tad neglected this week, due to my frame of mind, so the cage is going outside today for a thorough clean and hose down. The snakes too need a total clean out and everything refreshed, so that's today's priority. The human habitat is in just as bad a state, but that's not a priority! :lol2:


I had a low blood sugar this morning, so had to get up to sort that... But went back to bed after letting the mutt out to potty. Up now, though.... Just got out of the bath and will be starting to get ready for work in a min.

I _am_ going to need whole new cage sets once Mog has been neutered and can go with the girls.... Gonna do a complete refurb to welcome him in :lol2: The one he's in was just what he was brought in... It's kinda crappy :whistling2:

I nearly cried when I thought I saw joeys clinging to Annie... I did make a suspicious choking noise. but it was just my imagination playing cruel jokes with me. 

Sounds like you're gonna be a busy bee today!!! I've got work this afternoon and then MAYBE a party (if I can get ahold of the freaking hostess *grumbles*)


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I nearly cried when I thought I saw joeys clinging to Annie... I did make a suspicious choking noise. but it was just my imagination playing cruel jokes with me.


I'm not surprised. such a shame because it would have made such a difference to have a little bit of Ollie left - if that makes sense, which I know it will do to everyone on this thread!


----------



## Shell195

Ive got someone coming to collect the last baby hammy and I am setting up zoozones to split the baby hoggies but I have nothing else planned


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I'm not surprised. such a shame because it would have made such a difference to have a little bit of Ollie left - if that makes sense, which I know it will do to everyone on this thread!


 
Exactly!! It would have been amazing!! Just not to be, I guess.... Annie's even losing her scruffy "I'm with a guy" look....


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Oops! That got put on the 'back boiler', but I'll go and work it out now for you.


Am sorry about Harry hun **hugs**


----------



## feorag

Well the rats' cage is outside drying, having been thoroughly Domestos'd and squirted and sprayed. The snakes are in their travel RUBs, their vivs have both been disinfected and throughly cleaned and is drying and all their furniture has been disinfected and is outside on the picnic table drying. There's a load of washing on the line and Barry's dog walking coat is almost washed and ready to go out too and I've hoovered the rat cage corner ready for it to go back.

Then I got interrupted by a call from someone about your friend Roy, Shell - been a bit naughty he has! :bash:, so I made a sandwich and cup of coffee for us both, which I've eaten while I talked! Ambidextrous me! :lol2:


selina20 said:


> Am sorry about Harry hun **hugs**


Thanks Selina!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well the rats' cage is outside drying, having been thoroughly Domestos'd and squirted and sprayed. The snakes are in their travel RUBs, their vivs have both been disinfected and throughly cleaned and is drying and all their furniture has been disinfected and is outside on the picnic table drying. There's a load of washing on the line and Barry's dog walking coat is almost washed and ready to go out too and I've hoovered the rat cage corner ready for it to go back.
> 
> Then I got interrupted by a call from someone about your friend Roy, Shell - been a bit naughty he has! :bash:, so I made a sandwich and cup of coffee for us both, which I've eaten while I talked! Ambidextrous me! :lol2:Thanks Selina!


 
You have beeen busy, Im just waiting for the hammy people to arrive as they have just rang me.
Roy isnt MY friend, hes my friends friend:lol2: I just talk to him when hes there. Ive heard many things about him that make me gasp in horror:whistling2: You have a pm


----------



## Luxy

Hi everyone! I thought I'd pop up a picture of my meatball of a cat Sparrow. He's not even one year old yet, but he's already the biggest, floppiest & most lazy kitteh we've ever owned.
This is an example of 99% of his daily activity.










Here's a picture of he & Charlie (our special cat) together.


----------



## Amalthea

What lovely boys!!


----------



## Luxy

Amalthea said:


> What lovely boys!!


Thank you! :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I'd pop up a picture of my meatball of a cat Sparrow. He's not even one year old yet, but he's already the biggest, floppiest & most lazy kitteh we've ever owned.
> This is an example of 99% of his daily activity.
> 
> image
> 
> Here's a picture of he & Charlie (our special cat) together.
> 
> image


yin yang cats :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous puds:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j

im sooo bored this evening


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> im sooo bored this evening


 

Ive just been playing with my hoglets, I am totally in love with them:flrt:
I keep kissing their furry little faces and cute little ears:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with my hoglets, I am totally in love with them:flrt:
> I keep kissing their furry little faces and cute little ears:flrt:


:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

we've got diana's parents and their cats staying with us for 2 weeks while they get work done on their house (will try and get picks of the boys but they're a bit nervous right now) and we're going to live with them after our contract ends with the housing agencey. my day weny like this i had work 12-4, went to the pet shop to get lizard food, hmv to get the 2nd true blood book for diana who been off work ill for the last 3 days, and then got taken out for a carvey by her family. how is every one


----------



## feorag

My day went clean up the rats, clean up the snakes, clean up the dog's diarrhoea from the patio :roll: When Barry and I are working in different areas, he gets so hyped up, so he's running in the house after me, back out to Barry, in and out, in and out. He's like a spare arse behind me, he's tripped me up 3 times today standing on the back of my slipper :bash: 

So he's been in trouble, been made to sit and stay then when I'm out of sight he's panicking and sneaking up behind me and I think he just gets himself so overwrought that it upsets his tummy and he gets the skitters.

I've been packaging my jewellery for the BTS show and trying to work out what I should charge - I've really no idea what to charge. I don't want to overcharge, but then I don't want to undercharge either, otherwise there's not much point in doing it!


----------



## Shell195

Poor Skye he certainly came to you with baggage


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel has the exact same problem, Eileen!! At home, his poos are completely normal and usually he "holds it" when we go on walks, but if he does do a poo, it's pure liquid. All we can figure is that he gets too worked up when we go out for some football, tennis ball, or whatever else we're playing that day.


----------



## tomwilson

well we just had a stressfull half hour, we got all the babies out for daily handeling and one was missing and with to cats wondering around we where understandably shook up, luckily we found him behind the couch put him back with his brothers and sisters


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> well we just had a stressfull half hour, we got all the babies out for daily handeling and one was missing and with to cats wondering around we where understandably shook up, luckily we found him behind the couch put him back with his brothers and sisters


 
Very scary, Im glad you found the baby safe and well


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Poor Skye he certainly came to you with baggage


He sure did! :roll: 

After I dropped Daniel off at school on Thursday I was very fraught and I decided I would go into the town centre, buy myself a sandwich and a cup of coffee and go to the woods with him. Where I park the car, is on the edge of the bank down to the river and on the other side there's a field with a couple of picnic tables, so I decided I would sit at the table, eat my sandwich and drink my coffee while he mooched about and then we would have our lovely walk in the woods. There are 2 approaches, one from each direction - one coming down the path from the top half of the wood and the other from the road you drive along.

Well, when he's out like that, he's never still. He never comes and lies beside me - he's frantically flying around sniff, sniff, sniffing at everything, but anyway, there I am peacefully eating my sandwich, trying to lift my spirits and watching this idiot dog frantically running around (not moving far from me) sniffing. All the time I'm watching up the hill and down the path for any dogs, so that I can get him back to me before he sees them. 

Anyway, one minute I'm checking and there's nothing, then I look at Skye who's gone into the bushes just above where I'm sitting, then I look down to the drive into the wood and haring towards me is a dachshund, no sign of an owner, just a dachshund doing 100mph towards me. So I leap up and call Skye who comes charging towards me - then he clocks the dog and I've lost him! He charges towards this little dachsy and bowls it over, so it gets a fright and instantly drops into submissive "here's my belly", pose, but when Skye goes to investigate, it panics, jumps up and starts barking and squealing at him like a stuck pig and he thinks this is a great game, so chases it - still no sign of the owner. By this time I'm nearly up to them and I know in a minute I'll have his attention and he'll come back to me, BUT then I clock a Jack Russell charging from the same direction barking like a lunatic and in the distance I see a woman with a labrador on a leash walking along the path. So I think she can't be the owner of the dogs, so where the bloody hell is the owner.

Anyway by this time the Jack Russell has arrived and I've lost Skye again cos now he's got 2 dogs barking, screaming, growling and trying to get away from him cos he's now terrified the Jack Russell too. So the Russell and the dachsy can't get back from where they came cos Skye's blocking the way and they're both frightened to go past him and so they run past my car and down the bank to the riverside path, with me in close pursuit. By this time I hear the woman calling them and sure enough, they're with her. By the time I scramble down the path (all the time this is going on these 2 dogs are barking and squealing and making a god-awful noise!) and get to the dogs the 2 little dogs have got past Skye and are heading back to their owner and I've got him trapped and he knows it!!!

I was so furious I put him back in the car and went back to my table (where I'd left my lunch and my handbag!) and finished my now cold sandwich and coffee and do you know what it is? To be totally honest these last few days I would happily give him away to anyone who would have him!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Very scary, Im glad you found the baby safe and well


done my best to baby proof the cage with some wire 



feorag said:


> He sure did! :roll:
> 
> After I dropped Daniel off at school on Thursday I was very fraught and I decided I would go into the town centre, buy myself a sandwich and a cup of coffee and go to the woods with him. Where I park the car, is on the edge of the bank down to the river and on the other side there's a field with a couple of picnic tables, so I decided I would sit at the table, eat my sandwich and drink my coffee while he mooched about and then we would have our lovely walk in the woods. There are 2 approaches, one from each direction - one coming down the path from the top half of the wood and the other from the road you drive along.
> 
> Well, when he's out like that, he's never still. He never comes and lies beside me - he's frantically flying around sniff, sniff, sniffing at everything, but anyway, there I am peacefully eating my sandwich, trying to lift my spirits and watching this idiot dog frantically running around (not moving far from me) sniffing. All the time I'm watching up the hill and down the path for any dogs, so that I can get him back to me before he sees them.
> 
> Anyway, one minute I'm checking and there's nothing, then I look at Skye who's gone into the bushes just above where I'm sitting, then I look down to the drive into the wood and haring towards me is a dachshund, no sign of an owner, just a dachshund doing 100mph towards me. So I leap up and call Skye who comes charging towards me - then he clocks the dog and I've lost him! He charges towards this little dachsy and bowls it over, so it gets a fright and instantly drops into submissive "here's my belly", pose, but when Skye goes to investigate, it panics, jumps up and starts barking and squealing at him like a stuck pig and he thinks this is a great game, so chases it - still no sign of the owner. By this time I'm nearly up to them and I know in a minute I'll have his attention and he'll come back to me, BUT then I clock a Jack Russell charging from the same direction barking like a lunatic and in the distance I see a woman with a labrador on a leash walking along the path. So I think she can't be the owner of the dogs, so where the bloody hell is the owner.
> 
> Anyway by this time the Jack Russell has arrived and I've lost Skye again cos now he's got 2 dogs barking, screaming, growling and trying to get away from him cos he's now terrified the Jack Russell too. So the Russell and the dachsy can't get back from where they came cos Skye's blocking the way and they're both frightened to go past him and so they run past my car and down the bank to the riverside path, with me in close pursuit. By this time I hear the woman calling them and sure enough, they're with her. By the time I scramble down the path (all the time this is going on these 2 dogs are barking and squealing and making a god-awful noise!) and get to the dogs the 2 little dogs have got past Skye and are heading back to their owner and I've got him trapped and he knows it!!!
> 
> I was so furious I put him back in the car and went back to my table (where I'd left my lunch and my handbag!) and finished my now cold sandwich and coffee and do you know what it is? To be totally honest these last few days I would happily give him away to anyone who would have him!


i'd blame the owner who let the dogs get that far out of sight tbh honest hun, you don't know what trubble the could of gotten into


----------



## feorag

So do I and when I had dogs, they were never allowed to get that far ahead of me.

It's just that, having had all my other dogs since they were puppies and having trained them myself to be obediant, I'm really struggling with a dog that's had no socialisation and no training before it came to me.

My other dogs could be let off the leash anywhere and walked correctly and obediantly and came when called and if someone else's out of control dog came haring towards us I wouldn't have been so worried.

He doesn't know how to behave around other dogs and can't be trusted to be off the leash, so I can only let him blow off a bit of steam if I'm in the middle of nowhere and can see for miles, so that no other dogs come near us.


----------



## Shell195

Naughty Skye and stupid owner of the small dogs
I used to feel like you Eileen as Karla who I bought as a puppy(the only bitch out of a litter of 11) was a nightmare. I took her to the best trainer I could find and all she did was try and eat him and any strange dogs she met along the way. I spent many hours in tears as she wasnt what I wanted, I just wanted to give her back. I wanted a placid GSD that was easy to train and appeared to like being with me, instead I got this evil bitch that had a mission to destroy all things that moved outside of our house, she also ignored me when I called her if she spotted another dog. By the time she was 18 months old I had her so in love with her frisbee that nothing else mattered. She is 7 now and as near perfect a dog as you will ever get.When we go out other dogs can run up snarling and all she does is clamp down on her frisbee and watch me, its as if she blanks out everything else. Stick with it, things will get better and one day he will remember everything he has been taught
Have you tried keeping him on a lunge line when you are walking in the woods etc, this is what I did with Karla. I kept calling her back and if she ignored me I still had total control.


----------



## feorag

I do keep him on a extended lead when I know there are people about, because I know if he sees anyone with a dog or a child he'll be off and won't come back, but occasionally when I can see all approaches and keep an eye out for a dog, I do let him off so he can blow off a bit of steam as he has so much energy.

Normally I would have walked him around the town centre for 30-45 mins doing some discipline work with him so that by the time we got to the woods he would be mentally tired and much calmer, but I was in such a state myself and was so mentally exhausted, that I couldn't face it and was just looking for the easy option for one day! Just one quiet afternoon after a fraught morning, that was all I wanted!

Well that bloody backfired didn't it? :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I do keep him on a extended lead when I know there are people about, because I know if he sees anyone with a dog or a child he'll be off and won't come back, but occasionally when I can see all approaches and keep an eye out for a dog, I do let him off so he can blow off a bit of steam as he has so much energy.
> 
> Normally I would have walked him around the town centre for 30-45 mins doing some discipline work with him so that by the time we got to the woods he would be mentally tired and much calmer, but I was in such a state myself and was so mentally exhausted, that I couldn't face it and was just looking for the easy option for one day! Just one quiet afternoon after a fraught morning, that was all I wanted!
> 
> Well that bloody backfired didn't it? :roll:


 
Get a lunge line as its 30 ft long so he can still race about. I know what you mean about wanting a quiet afternoon, after your sad loss you needed one.
x


----------



## feorag

The extender we've got is a 15 footer and gives him a chance to run about a wee bit etc, but he's so hyper (I want to say stupid but I know he's not, he's actually pretty intelligent) I'd be terrified to put him on anything longer because he's so fast if he went off at a run he could injure himself.

I was lying in bed this morning, thinking about the day ahead and a totally unbidden thought came into my head "single kitten all alone, looked forsaken on his own" and I remembered it was a poem I wrote about Harry when he was young. I'd totally forgotten that when he was a youngster we had a fish tank and he was a monkey for lifting the lightweight metal lid at the front and sticking his paw in the water.

*Usual Somali boy, Harry is my pride and joy*
*With him I simply couldn't part - he wormed his way into my heart.*
*Single kitten, all alone, looked forsaken on his own*
*Mum was bored with only one, I think she almost wished him gone!*
*She wanted him to be with us and so she caused a dreadful fuss*
*And dragged him into bed each night, which gave us both an awful fright.*

*Didn't grow like previous kits, worried myself out my wits*
*Thought if I were to succeed, I would have to bottle feed.*
*Eventually he gained in size and so became my special prize*
*But then I couldn't let him go and so I kept him home to show.*
*Now I wonder what I've done, he's such a rascal, full of fun*
*He causes chaos where he goes and then adopts a blameless pose.*

*He opens up the fish tank lid, but the fish inside evade his bid*
*To have himself a fish to eat, now wouldn't that be quite a treat?*
*He pounces on his feline mates, but all he does is aggravates*
*Them until they are pretty cross, but then, he doesn't give a toss!*
*His character is O.T.T. and those who know him all agree*
*He's anything but ordin-arry, my handsome Feorag Happy Harry*


----------



## selina20

That poem is lovely Eileen


----------



## feorag

Thanks Selina. In my early days with cats (probably when I didn't have so many and so had more time :roll, I wrote a lot of stories and poems about them for cat club magazines.

I'm still on my upstairs computer, cos I'm about to go and have a long soaky bath, but last night I sat on the downstairs one and listed the stuff I'd made for the show and priced it. I'm gonna pm you when I get downstairs and can access the information and pick your brains about charges etc.


----------



## Shell195

Thats briiliant Eileen:no1:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Thanks Selina. In my early days with cats (probably when I didn't have so many and so had more time :roll, I wrote a lot of stories and poems about them for cat club magazines.
> 
> I'm still on my upstairs computer, cos I'm about to go and have a long soaky bath, but last night I sat on the downstairs one and listed the stuff I'd made for the show and priced it. I'm gonna pm you when I get downstairs and can access the information and pick your brains about charges etc.


Ok hun. Chat in a bit


----------



## Amalthea

That's fantastic, Eileen!! What a lovely momento of him 

Diesel and Skye seem very similar, ya know.... I know he's clever, but sometimes he's such an idiot!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

That's exactly it Jen. I _know_ he's intelligent. I show him something and he picks it up very quickly, he just has this hyperactivity problem that stops him thinking. He just goes for things and his enthusiasm and lack of control carries him along, so even though I'm sure he _knows _he's doing wrong and he'll end up in trouble, he just can't stop himself.

Elise was exactly the same!! :whistling2:

I've just had a lovely long soak and I'm sitting here in the upstairs bedroom waiting for the moisture to evaporate (me and Tom both do this! :lol before getting dressed. So I've been mooching around my computer looking at old stories and poems and I found this. This was the mock-up newspaper article I did for her which you can see pinned on the front of Mitzi's show pen when she was 'in prison' :lol2: As you can see it was in 1994 and her show judge at the Supreme was Alison Ashford. Dodger was Roz's persian, but we had to bend the rules a bit, cos Dodger was black, so we couldn't put a burglar mask on him so we changed him to cream - you can see the photograph of the cream persian with the burglar mask on the "wall" of her cell.

It's a long time since I did it, but it still raised a little chuckle, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## ami_j

evening


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's exactly it Jen. I _know_ he's intelligent. I show him something and he picks it up very quickly, he just has this hyperactivity problem that stops him thinking. He just goes for things and his enthusiasm and lack of control carries him along, so even though I'm sure he _knows _he's doing wrong and he'll end up in trouble, he just can't stop himself.
> 
> Elise was exactly the same!! :whistling2:
> 
> I've just had a lovely long soak and I'm sitting here in the upstairs bedroom waiting for the moisture to evaporate (me and Tom both do this! :lol before getting dressed. So I've been mooching around my computer looking at old stories and poems and I found this. This was the mock-up newspaper article I did for her which you can see pinned on the front of Mitzi's show pen when she was 'in prison' :lol2: As you can see it was in 1994 and her show judge at the Supreme was Alison Ashford. Dodger was Roz's persian, but we had to bend the rules a bit, cos Dodger was black, so we couldn't put a burglar mask on him so we changed him to cream - you can see the photograph of the cream persian with the burglar mask on the "wall" of her cell.
> 
> It's a long time since I did it, but it still raised a little chuckle, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> image


 
:lol2: That made me laugh

Evening Jaime


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: That made me laugh
> 
> Evening Jaime


hey shell  
im soo tired, cant wait to go to sleep


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hey shell
> im soo tired, cant wait to go to sleep


 
Did you have a late night?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Did you have a late night?


later than normal yes


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Loved that, Eileen!!

I fell asleep on the couch this afternoon after a BBQ we had *blush* It wasn't intentional, but I felt myself going on Gary's shoulder and then he got me a blanket and left me there.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been playing with my hoggies, Im going to miss them especially Harvey as he never raises his spikes hes just sooo laid back:flrt:


----------



## sender

a quick question for you cat people
why do certain cats lick you?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with my hoggies, Im going to miss them especially Harvey as he never raises his spikes hes just sooo laid back:flrt:


awww hoggy babies :flrt:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> later than normal yes


So whatchya been up to then, Jaime???



sender said:


> a quick question for you cat people
> why do certain cats lick you?


It's usually smell. Loads of cats have a thing about perfumes and if someone picks them up wearing perfume, they'll lick where the perfume is.

Other than that maybe they think you need grooming! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> So whatchya been up to then, Jaime???
> 
> It's usually smell. Loads of cats have a thing about perfumes and if someone picks them up wearing perfurme, they'll lick where the perfume is.
> 
> Other than that maybe they think you need grooming! :whistling2:


cleaning up and i made tea...im now sat yawning my head off lol


----------



## feorag

I meant to have a late night - surely you weren't making tea late last night?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I meant to have a late night - surely you weren't making tea late last night?


oohhhh 
was looking something up online lol 
i normally have late nights, very much a nocturnal person but that kept me up later


----------



## Shell195

I forgot to say Boo my white deaf boy kept me up late last night and I was so worried I got Steve up at 2.00am even though he was up for work at 4.50am.
I could hear a cat crying and after looking everywhere I found nothing and it went quiet so went to bed. The crying started again so I got up and did a head count and Boo was missing. I got the torch and hunted the garden, then looked up. The stupid cat had only climbed the pebble dash and was sat on the roof of the house:gasp: I tried spraying him with the hosepipe to get him to the other side as it would make it easier to get him down but it didnt work. In the end Steve got the ladders on the utility room roof and managed to scruff him and drop him on the lower roof. All this in the middle of the night. Silly cat was very grateful to be down and has slept all day so god knows how long he had been up there:bash::bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I forgot to say Boo my white deaf boy kept me up late last night and I was so worried I got Steve up at 2.00am even though he was up for work at 4.50am.
> I could hear a cat crying and after looking everywhere I found nothing and it went quiet so went to bed. The crying started again so I got up and did a head count and Boo was missing. I got the torch and hunted the garden, then looked up. The stupid cat had only climbed the pebble dash and was sat on the roof of the house:gasp: I tried spraying him with the hosepipe to get him to the other side as it would make it easier to get him down but it didnt work. In the end Steve got the ladders on the utility room roof and managed to scruff him and drop him on the lower roof. All this in the middle of the night. Silly cat was very grateful to be down and has slept all day so god knows how long he had been up there:bash::bash:


oh dear...im glad hes ok


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i normally have late nights, very much a nocturnal person but that kept me up later


I've noticed by some of the times you post on this thread! :lol2:

Shell, what a bad boy he is! :bash: Glad you found him though and poor Steve climbing ladders in the middle of the nigth and having to get up that soon! 

Cats!! Why do we bother?? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I've noticed by some of the times you post on this thread! :lol2:
> 
> Shell, what a bad boy he is! :bash: Glad you found him though and poor Steve climbing ladders in the middle of the nigth and having to get up that soon!
> 
> Cats!! Why do we bother?? :lol2:


:lol2:
i dont tend to sleep well either


----------



## sundia

my cat got into a fight. got a scratch from just under corner of her eye down to her lip


----------



## feorag

I mostly sleep well once I'm asleep - it's getting to sleep I have the most problems with, whether it's when I go to bed or if I wake up in the middle of the night! :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> oohhhh
> was looking something up online lol
> i normally have late nights, very much a nocturnal person but that kept me up later


 your not as nocturnal as me ;p

evening people, hehe drying naturaly is the only way that makes sense eileen, i spent the day clearing out the in laws to be's house out ready for builders to get to work 5 trips to the skip i am bloody exhausted

any way here's pictures of oscar their other cat is still too scared
























and he's had enough now lol


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I mostly sleep well once I'm asleep - it's getting to sleep I have the most problems with, whether it's when I go to bed or if I wake up in the middle of the night! :roll:


i kept waking up in the night , hoping once my new mattress comes i sleep better



tomwilson said:


> your not as nocturnal as me ;p
> 
> evening people, hehe drying naturaly is the only way that makes sense eileen, i spent the day clearing out the in laws to be's house out ready for builders to get to work 5 trips to the skip i am bloody exhausted
> 
> any way here's pictures of oscar their other cat is still too scared
> image
> image
> image
> and he's had enough now lol
> image


not as nocturnal as you? how do you work that out :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Wow, Ive never seen a ginger cat with blue eyes:flrt:
Im pretty nocturnal lately as its the only quiet time I get:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i kept waking up in the night , hoping once my new mattress comes i sleep better
> 
> 
> 
> not as nocturnal as you? how do you work that out :lol2:


 coz i'm still awake when you say goodnight o the night time thread lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Wow, Ive never seen a ginger cat with blue eyes:flrt:
> Im pretty nocturnal lately as its the only quiet time I get:bash:


how are things with your new boy?


tomwilson said:


> coz i'm still awake when you say goodnight o the night time thread lol


when i say goodnight that means im off for a bath and will be awake for another 2 - 3 hours lol


----------



## Amalthea

What unusual eyes your house guest has!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Wow, Ive never seen a ginger cat with blue eyes:flrt:
> Im pretty nocturnal lately as its the only quiet time I get:bash:


 i mis my cat his name was tom, he was adopted from a girl who found out her son had alergies, and i didn't feel right changing his name. we had him a month and the week before we where getting him micro chipped he got out and never came back, we put up posters and called around the catteries for three weeks but never found him he was a ginger with dark amber eyes heres a pick


----------



## feorag

Lovely boy, Tom, as is your in-laws. Are his eyes blue or is it the way the flash has caught them and are they more green than blue?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Lovely boy, Tom, as is your in-laws. Are his eyes blue or is it the way the flash has caught them and are they more green than blue?


 they where blue when i looked at them before, but diana is adament they are and always have geen a green grey colour and thats the colour they look atm but his eyes are dilated so i think it maybe something that has occurred with age as he is 10, and also to do with whether his eyes are dilated or not


----------



## feorag

I thought they looked a very pale shade of green, almost turquoise-y but it's hard to tell cos, contrary to what they say, cameras can and do lie!! Especially when they interpret colour.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I thought they looked a very pale shade of green, almost turquoise-y but it's hard to tell cos, contrary to what they say, cameras can and do lie!! Especially when they interpret colour.


 true very true they didn't look as blue as they are in the pic but they did look blue to me before but diana won't accept it lol


----------



## Shell195

Jaimie the new boy is doing fine
Tom on one of the photos they looked green but the close ups are blue.Your missing puss looks gorgeous
Eileen I agree that photos do lie thats why I look so plump and old on photos:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jaimie the new boy is doing fine
> Tom on one of the photos they looked green but the close ups are blue.Your missing puss looks gorgeous
> Eileen I agree that photos do lie thats why I look so plump and old on photos:whistling2:


im glad to hear it


----------



## Luxy

Have you guys seen the tongue waggling cat?
Check it out if you haven't!

YouTube - HILARIOUS Cat Sticks Tongue out LOL

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## MrsDeadOutReptiles...x

hi im new to this , so dont realy understand how to work it lol, still learning hahah , how do u look at pictures of people cats on here , i have three of my own


----------



## MrsDeadOutReptiles...x

tomwilson said:


> i mis my cat his name was tom, he was adopted from a girl who found out her son had alergies, and i didn't feel right changing his name. we had him a month and the week before we where getting him micro chipped he got out and never came back, we put up posters and called around the catteries for three weeks but never found him he was a ginger with dark amber eyes heres a pick
> image
> image
> image


 awww he is so cute , alot of cats seem to go wondering and dont come back , i have too keep an eye on mine , i couldnt imagine loosing them lol


----------



## freekygeeky

bought a new carrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## selina20

MrsDeadOutReptiles...x said:


> hi im new to this , so dont realy understand how to work it lol, still learning hahah , how do u look at pictures of people cats on here , i have three of my own


Upload ur piccies to photobucket and copy and paste the


----------



## MrsDeadOutReptiles...x

selina20 said:


> Upload ur piccies to photobucket and copy and paste the
> ooh okayy thankyou


----------



## selina20

freekygeeky said:


> bought a new carrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Ooo what car u got???????


----------



## MrsDeadOutReptiles...x

how do i start a thread , i think thats what its called anyway , so i can start a disscusion lol and also is there a way of seeing where i have replyed on things and if people have replyed , do i have to subscribe to it ? im confused :-s


----------



## freekygeeky

this!










selina20 said:


> Ooo what car u got???????


----------



## selina20

freekygeeky said:


> this!
> 
> image


Now that is very sexy . My grandad used to have a Triumph 2000 estate. I loved that car.


----------



## selina20

MrsDeadOutReptiles...x said:


> how do i start a thread , i think thats what its called anyway , so i can start a disscusion lol and also is there a way of seeing where i have replyed on things and if people have replyed , do i have to subscribe to it ? im confused :-s


Click the add new thread button at the top of the section of the forum where it is related too.


----------



## freekygeeky

selina20 said:


> Now that is very sexy . My grandad used to have a Triumph 2000 estate. I loved that car.


thankyou very much


----------



## MrsDeadOutReptiles...x

selina20 said:


> Click the add new thread button at the top of the section of the forum where it is related too.


 okee thanks


----------



## feorag

If you want to keep track of threads that you've posted on you click on the "User CP" link on the left hand side of the bottom row of the heading and it will list any threads that you've posted on that have had new posts added since you posted.

Alternatively if you look down the side column after you've clicked on "User CP" and select "edit option" you can choose a setting that allows you to have an e-mail sent every time a thread you've posted on has a new post added.

By the way welcome to our chatty thread! :lol2:

Morning everyone! :grin1:

Gina - you do like your sporty cars don't you! I remember them first time around! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen I agree that photos do lie thats why I look so plump and old on photos:whistling2:


:gasp: You've had that problem too, have you??


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina - you do like your sporty cars don't you! I remember them first time around! :lol2:


haha, yes yes i do 

i have my eunos (1991)
my beetle (1969)
and my now new spitfire (1970's)


----------



## Shell195

Morning people.
Gina I love the old Spitfires, if I could have my dream car it would be a Morgan with a bonnet strap:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Morning people.
> Gina I love the old Spitfires, if I could have my dream car it would be a Morgan with a bonnet strap:flrt:


naww! lovely cars!
this spitfire looks beautiful. but TERRIFIED me, when i drove it, and all i did was park it...


----------



## feorag

It does take a while to get used to the length of the bonnet when you're driving it - it's helluva long! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> It does take a while to get used to the length of the bonnet when you're driving it - it's helluva long! :lol2:


twasnt the bonnet (i guess im used to that with my car) but the brakes the gears/lack of gears the seat steerign wheel and pedals arent inline with one another, and it made so much noise, and it has no lights or anything, AHH i stalled it, in the middle of the room, then i was stuck, was awful. lol!!


----------



## feorag

In "the old days" cars were very different and different manufacturers had different features. Nowadays, imao all cars are much of a muchness and there's very little to differentiate tham from each other.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> In "the old days" cars were very different and different manufacturers had different features. Nowadays, imao all cars are much of a muchness and there's very little to differentiate tham from each other.


very very true


----------



## Shell195

Nothing has a bonnet as long as a Ford capri, horrid cars to drive:lol2:
My ex husband had a passion for Ford cortinas and we had every type at some point, I must admit though they were lovely to drive:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Nothing has a bonnet as long as a Ford capri, horrid cars to drive:lol2:
> My ex husband had a passion for Ford cortinas and we had every type at some point, I must admit though they were lovely to drive:2thumb:


hehe

i just went out to take a photos of them side by side, unfortauntly i couldnt get them in, but you can see here that they are fairly similar, mine being a modern sports car (still 20 years old) lol.


----------



## ashley

Hi, just catching up quickly while I have a quiet 5 minutes at work!

Hope everyone's had an ok weekend 



freekygeeky said:


> hehe
> 
> i just went out to take a photos of them side by side, unfortauntly i couldnt get them in, but you can see here that they are fairly similar, mine being a modern sports car (still 20 years old) lol.
> 
> image


Your new car does have a really similar shape to the MX-5. I prefer old cars too, we currently have 3 cars, the newest being 16. They have more character, new cars are all the same.


----------



## freekygeeky

ashley said:


> Hi, just catching up quickly while I have a quiet 5 minutes at work!
> 
> Hope everyone's had an ok weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Your new car does have a really similar shape to the MX-5. I prefer old cars too, we currently have 3 cars, the newest being 16. They have more character, new cars are all the same.


definitly!
they all have their own characteristics! I love older cars! thats why between me and my boyfriend we have 4 :O

1969
1970's (spit)
1991
1992?


----------



## Shell195

At the sanctuary we had 2 Quaker parrots that lived in a large aviary, Sparky(green) was an unwanted pet and Orville(blue) was an unclaimed stray. Last week Orville became ill and despite seeing 3 vets and intensive nursing she died last night. On checking her ring she was 20 years old. RIP Orville we will all miss you


----------



## feorag

Aw bless her, that's such a shame! But 20 years when you've been dumped is pretty good. If she'd been left living wild, I bet she wouldn't have last so long.


----------



## Amalthea

20 years isn't bad at all!! RIP, little lady....

Nice car, Gina!!  My dream car is a dark metal fleck purple Jeep Wrangler with a black soft top *drools*

Been at work all day... We've got an incentive at the moment, where we're teamed up and trying to beat the opposing team in toy sales... Well, Jen (who happens to be my boss and the manager of the store) sold £79 worth of toys today... But I *smug voice* sold £311!!!! *happy dance* Go me!!  

Legs are killing me now, though... been standing all day. And now we're about to take the mutt for a walk. *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> 20 years isn't bad at all!! RIP, little lady....
> 
> Nice car, Gina!!  My dream car is a dark metal fleck purple Jeep Wrangler with a black soft top *drools*
> 
> Been at work all day... We've got an incentive at the moment, where we're teamed up and trying to beat the opposing team in toy sales... Well, Jen (who happens to be my boss and the manager of the store) sold £79 worth of toys today... But I *smug voice* sold £311!!!! *happy dance* Go me!!
> 
> Legs are killing me now, though... been standing all day. And now we're about to take the mutt for a walk. *lol*


 
Go you.......well done:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx!!  Now I just gotta keep it up for the entire time! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

I suppose 20 years was a good age, we had forgotten how old she was but at least she had a great last few years. The quakers always made me laugh as we used to lock them in their house to clean and rearrange the flight and they used to knock loudly on the door followed by manic laughter. Sparky is going to be so lonely so the hunt is on for another quaker friend for him, then he can teach the newbie how to quack like a duck and shout "man the decks" and "ship ahoy" I love quakers they are so full of character and the only parrots that dont attack me:lol2:


----------



## ditta

evening ladies:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> ... But I *smug voice* sold £311!!!! *happy dance* Go me!!


Bloody hell Jen, that's amazing!!! :gasp:

Well done you! I hope it wasn't cos you were demonstrating them! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening Ditta: victory:

Eileen I also wonder if Jen was demonstrating the toys :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Jen, that's amazing!!! :gasp:
> 
> Well done you! I hope it wasn't cos you were demonstrating them! :whistling2:


im glad i wasnt eating or drinking then, LMAOPMP


----------



## ditta

ive been busy being 44:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

No "proper" demonstrations *lmao*

Am dead pleased with myself, though!! 

Is it your burpday, Ditta?!?


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> No "proper" demonstrations *lmao*
> 
> Am dead pleased with myself, though!!
> 
> Is it your burpday, Ditta?!?


 it was last thurs, i no likey being 44:whip:


----------



## feorag

Evening Ditta - we cross posted earlier and I've just seen your post now! :lol:

Trust me, when you get to 63, being 44 is bloody fabulous! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Belated birthday greetings Ditta:no1: I wish I was 44 do you wanna swap:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Me and Eileen always cross post:lol2:


----------



## Luxy

Just a quick snap of my special kitty, Charlie watching the day go by.
The dust isn't dander, don't worry, he just shows dirt cos of his sleekness...


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Just a quick snap of my special kitty, Charlie watching the day go by.
> The dust isn't dander, don't worry,, he just shows dirt cos of his sleekness...
> 
> image


 
Hes very handsome, I love black cats:flrt:


----------



## Luxy

Thank you Shell!
He's a very delicate soul, he jumps if you so much as sneeze near him.


Shell195 said:


> Hes very handsome, I love black cats:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Belated birthday greetings Ditta:no1: I wish I was 44 do you wanna swap:whistling2:


Bugger off - I was first! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Me and Eileen always cross post:lol2:


So we do! It's cos we are living identical lives on opposite sides of the country. :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Hes very handsome, I love black cats:flrt:


I do too! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Charlie is very handsome!!!

Am uploading some pics from AFTER Diesel's walk...


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bugger off - I was first! :bash:
> 
> So we do! It's cos we are living identical lives on opposite sides of the country. :lol2:
> 
> I do too! :flrt:


 
You save me a lot of typing as I agree with most of your views:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...19-i-just-wanted-play-puddle.html#post6275922


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You save me a lot of typing as I agree with most of your views:lol2:


Likewise :lol2:

Great photos Jen! Mucky pup right enough!


----------



## Shell195

Diesel the mudpuppy:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He had fun  But now I am KNACKERED!!! All day on my feet at work, then long walk with the mutt, and bending over the bath washing him off... Time for bed *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He had fun  But now I am KNACKERED!!! All day on my feet at work, then long walk with the mutt, and bending over the bath washing him off... Time for bed *lol*


 


Night Jen


----------



## ami_j

weve got some looney on our local forum , trying to get people to go to an animal welfare meeting but he wont say what his aims or which bit of legislation he is dealing with


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> weve got some looney on our local forum , trying to get people to go to an animal welfare meeting but he wont say what his aims or which bit of legislation he is dealing with


 a looney? on a forum? never


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> a looney? on a forum? never


no hes very strange , wants us all to give ideas, but wont tell us what his are, so he either doesnt have any, or hes one of them that threatens scientists


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> a looney? on a forum? never


 

:lol2: As if that would ever happen:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

a link if anyones interested lol you dont have to join 
Welfare laws , lets change them - - Sheffield Forum


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> a link if anyones interested lol you dont have to join
> Welfare laws , lets change them - - Sheffield Forum


 he does seem very odd his, replys seem some what hollow aswell


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> he does seem very odd his, replys seem some what hollow aswell


shes a total muppet


----------



## Shell195

So its a meeting for people to discuss imaginary ideas run by a secret person who wont disclose any information:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> So its a meeting for people to discuss imaginary ideas run by a secret person who wont disclose any information:lol2:


yup :lol2:
right im gonna have an "early" night :lol2:

night guys


----------



## Shell195

Im going too, night people x


----------



## tomwilson

afternoon


----------



## Brett

howdy :notworthy:


----------



## tomwilson

Brett said:


> howdy :notworthy:


doing anything interesting


----------



## Brett

tomwilson said:


> doing anything interesting


 just worrying about my cat :lol2: you ?


----------



## tomwilson

Brett said:


> just worrying about my cat :lol2: you ?


 nothing really, whats up with the kitty


----------



## Brett

tomwilson said:


> nothing really, whats up with the kitty


 just got rid of her kittens and her nipples are pretty big :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Brett said:


> just got rid of her kittens and her nipples are pretty big :lol2:


 gonna be after all that breast feeding give her a while and if it doesn't get better see a vet, might be worth taking her for a check up anyway after a littler


----------



## Brett

tomwilson said:


> gonna be after all that breast feeding give her a while and if it doesn't get better see a vet, might be worth taking her for a check up anyway after a littler


 just gonna leave her for a few days she seems happy enough eating and drinking proberly just me worrying tbh :lol2:


----------



## feorag

You let them go very soon didn't you Brett?

I though you'd agreed that 8 weeks was the very earliest and yet they're not even 7 weeks old yet! :bash:


----------



## Brett

feorag said:


> You let them go very soon didn't you Brett?
> 
> I though you'd agreed that 8 weeks was the very earliest and yet they're not even 7 weeks old yet! :bash:


 my mum spoke to the vets and she said 6 weeks was fine if they were eating solid food which they were i really didnt want to get rid of them untill 8 weeks but my mum forced me into getting rid of them asking people at every chance she got if they wanted a kitten i now have a nice hole in my bedroom door were she anoyed me that much :lol2: enyone would have thought they were her kittens :devil:


----------



## freekygeeky

what a beautiful cat!
Rehoming Cats - Wood Green Animal Shelters


----------



## LisaLQ

Oooh I'm a cat thread virgin....

Psst. Kitties coming home tonight...:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That is a beautiful cat Gina, it does make you wonder why anyone could part with it, doesn't it?

Welcome Lisa - virgins are very welcome in this thread, cos there's not many around here! :whistling2:


----------



## ashley

Hi everyone!

It's been really quiet on here today!

I was supposed to go offshore today but the ash is back. I'm really annoyed because now it's going to be another 4 weeks before I can get out. It's got nothing to do with the fact Stuart is on that rig just now and I need a hug - honest:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> That is a beautiful cat Gina, it does make you wonder why anyone could part with it, doesn't it?
> 
> Welcome Lisa - virgins are very welcome in this thread, cos there's not many around here! :whistling2:


 i wonder how many there are actually now


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been really quiet on here today!
> 
> I was supposed to go offshore today but the ash is back. I'm really annoyed because now it's going to be another 4 weeks before I can get out. It's got nothing to do with the fact Stuart is on that rig just now and I need a hug - honest:lol2:


Aw, that's a shame Ashley - no hugs for a while then?

Iain and family have just got back from Florida this morning - they flew into Manchester, so it was touch and go whether they would get back on time. Glasgow airport was open and we were joking about how ironic it would be if they had to fly into Glasgow and their car was in Manchester! :lol2:

My friend Anyday Anne was booked to go to Egypt the day after everything came to a halt the first time, so that holiday was cancelled. They've been trying to get another one at short notice and last Thursday managed to get a week in Turkey flying out today. No prizes for guessing what was going through their head over the weekend when it was announced that Newcastle Airport was closed! :roll: However, the airport opened up yesterday, but was hectic because of re-routed flights coming in, but she texted me this morning to say that everything was OK and they were getting away today. :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> i wonder how many there are actually now


I wonder too Tom! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> That is a beautiful cat Gina, it does make you wonder why anyone could part with it, doesn't it?
> 
> Welcome Lisa - virgins are very welcome in this thread, cos there's not many around here! :whistling2:


if only i was allowed another/my cats woudl allow me to get another, he is LOVELY


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, guys!  Been working today.... Didn't do as well as yesterday with the toys challenge, though *lol*

Shouldn't be too much longer til I get my kitten.... I now have my work schedule, so once I hear from Ian, I can sort out a day with my friend who's driving 

Pretty kitty, Gina!! And that's coming from somebody who doesn't like orientals


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, guys!  Been working today.... Didn't do as well as yesterday with the toys challenge, though *lol*
> 
> Shouldn't be too much longer til I get my kitten.... I now have my work schedule, so once I hear from Ian, I can sort out a day with my friend who's driving
> 
> Pretty kitty, Gina!! And that's coming from somebody who doesn't like orientals


 must b the credit crunch


----------



## Amalthea

The credit crunch is a load of crap..... Maybe other retail stores are feeling it, but Ann Summers is doing better this year than last.


----------



## Shell195

Evening people, Ive not been back from the sanctuary long as I had to wait for the sheep shearer to come and shear our 7 sheep. It has been a very long and very busy day.

Lisa dont forget the photos of you new kitties


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ello all

just watchin ma friend on virgin one, shes on the naked office and about to get naked on national telly! very proud of her

shell, i forgot to tell you about that squirell, unfortunately it died 

can someone also tell me please.... is 7 months too young for a cat to be havin kittens?


----------



## feorag

Eeh, Cat, you're full of this nakedness, aren't you??

And what about the squirrel?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Eeh, Cat, you're full of this nakedness, aren't you??
> 
> And what about the squirrel?


 
friend found a squirell, she tried to keep it overnight to get it to a rescue the next day but woke up and it had died

is 7 months too young for a cat to have kittens?


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> friend found a squirell, she tried to keep it overnight to get it to a rescue the next day but woke up and it had died
> 
> is 7 months too young for a cat to have kittens?


IMO yes the poor cat is still only a kitten itself it isnt even properly grown itself I know it happens but it is not something I woiuld do unless cat was at least a year older


----------



## feorag

Agreed - that's far too young, she's still a kitten herself, poor bloody critter! :bash:

Shame about the squirrel, did she know what was wrong with it?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Agreed - that's far too young, she's still a kitten herself, poor bloody critter! :bash:
> 
> Shame about the squirrel, did she know what was wrong with it?


friends cat is due to give birth and shes only 7 months old. can you guys give me any advice on what if anythin she should do when she starts givin birth? or should she just leave her to it? 
already had words about her bein too young, i just wanted to double check i wasnt scaldin her if i was wrong


----------



## Amalthea

That means she got caught at about 4 months, if I remember pregnancy length right...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> That means she got caught at about 4 months, if I remember pregnancy length right...


apparently she got caught just before she was due for her spay?!?! ive told her to keep her in until she gets her spayed cos she will only get caught again


----------



## feorag

5 months, Jen. It's a 65 day pregnancy.

I presume because she's still a kitten that she's feeding it kitten food - good quality kitten food?? If she isn't she should have been, but it's imperative that she does it now.

That kitten is still growing and the kittens will take what they want at the expense of her, so her body probably isn't getting the nourishment it needs to help her to grow into a good, strong cat! :bash:

All pregnant cats need optimum feeding during pregnancy and lactation and it's even more important in this case, because that kittens needs optimum nourishment if she's going to produce and feed these kittens and not suffer herself.


----------



## Amalthea

I was going between 2 and 3 month pregnancy... Poor kitten


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> 5 months, Jen. It's a 65 day pregnancy.
> 
> I presume because she's still a kitten that she's feeding it kitten food - good quality kitten food?? If she isn't she should have been, but it's imperative that she does it now.
> 
> That kitten is still growing and the kittens will take what they want at the expense of her, so her body probably isn't getting the nourishment it needs to help her to grow into a good, strong cat! :bash:
> 
> All pregnant cats need optimum feeding during pregnancy and lactation and it's even more important in this case, because that kittens needs optimum nourishment if she's going to produce and feed these kittens and not suffer herself.


anything she need to do while shes in labour eileen? will she need help or just leave her to it? what kitten food do you suggest?


----------



## feorag

A good quality dried or Whiskas/Felix tinned kitten food is what she needs Cat.

There are loads of differing opinions on what to do when cats kitten. Some people advocate leaving them, some to help, but I was never prepared to leave my girls to get on with it.

I sat with all my queens and watched them kittening - if you don't, how do you know she hasn't got a retained placenta which could lead to infection and death, for instance.

So I helped all my girls kitten, I cut their cords, dried the kittens, weighed them and gave them to my girls one by one.

Of course your friend mightn't be prepared to do all that, but certainly I would supervise the kittening in case she has any problems and needs a vet. It's very important that she counts each placenta that follows each kitten (they very rarely come out together and sometimes a young and enthusiastic mother will start to chew the cord before the placenta has been expelled) to make sure they all tally.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

as much as i love you youre all shit when i need info fast, you just bugger off!


----------



## freekygeeky

having my tatttoo done tommorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> as much as i love you youre all shit when i need info fast, you just bugger off!


 
:lol2: They need to make her a cosy enclosed box with bedding in it and keep her indoors. When she comes to kittening she needs to be left quietly but make sure they keep an eye on her in case a kitten gets stuck due to her size. Most manage really well when kittening this young (still doesnt do them any good though) Hopefully she will bond with the kittens then maternal instincts will take over. Make sure she get plenty of fluid and premium quality kitten food to help her cope with feeding the kittens


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> as much as i love you youre all shit when i need info fast, you just bugger off!


F*ck Off - I have a life! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

she feeds whiskers kitten food is that good enough?
what should she do if the kitten doesnt bond well or care for them?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she feeds whiskers kitten food is that good enough?
> what should she do if the kitten doesnt bond well or care for them?


 
Whiskas kitten food is sh1te:whistling2:
In all the young mums we have had at the sanctuary we have never had one that doesnt bond with her kittens when they have had a normal delivery. Make sure they have some kitten milk replacement in the house just in case, they could also give this to mum as well as water if she will drink it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> F*ck Off - I have a life! :lol2:


 
According to your avatar you have no life:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> According to your avatar you have no life:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:roll2: PMSL!!

I agree Whiskas is sh1te!! I much prefer Felix and always have!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

why is whiskers shite? is it lackin in something?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why is whiskers shite? is it lackin in something?


 
Yeah nutrients:whistling2: Its full of additives too

Purina kitten food is good in fact most of the premium ones are. The problem with Whiskas besides it being addictive is it is good at giving the squits


----------



## feorag

Oh it's very good for doing that! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

gives runny pooooooos


----------



## ami_j

im hopefully decorating my room soon , i want something interesting


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Yeah nutrients:whistling2: Its full of additives too
> 
> Purina kitten food is good in fact most of the premium ones are. The problem with Whiskas besides it being addictive is it is good at giving the squits


made my old cat sick and she wouldnt eat it when we gave it her, but she would eat it four doors down little cow :lol2:


----------



## lilith

*lilith to random cat chat*

hey that's cool, I too have cats and snakes - 20 years ago I was a Siamese breeder but we all retired when the cat population reached 10! When my old cats passed on I didn't want any new cats but the local ferals thought differently! I now have three - Emily, Finn and Mouse. I always wanted a snake but thought snakes were afraid of cats after seeing the reaction of a friend's garter snake. However I decided to go ahead last Nov and now have 5 corn snakes: Buffy - Florida, Spooky -ghost, Spider - black, Saffron - butter, and my new baby, Cy - Miami. Cy only has one eye - hatched out like that, I'm told. On her (yes, I'm guessing her sex, just going by tail) right side the markings are perfect, just no eye or socket. By the way we're aware of all the dirty jokes! Has anyone else encountered a one eyed ... ? But back to cats, snakes and cats gt along fine - fascinated with each other in fact.


----------



## feorag

Hi Lilith and welcome! That sounded just like me speaking there - I bred cats for nearly 20 years and stopped when I reached 10 cos I hadn't the space to keep another kitten!

As you can see from my signature I've got a dog, cats, snakes and rats - all living in my living room. Poor rats are definitely in the minority as prey subjects! :lol:


----------



## Shell195

lilith said:


> hey that's cool, I too have cats and snakes - 20 years ago I was a Siamese breeder but we all retired when the cat population reached 10! When my old cats passed on I didn't want any new cats but the local ferals thought differently! I now have three - Emily, Finn and Mouse. I always wanted a snake but thought snakes were afraid of cats after seeing the reaction of a friend's garter snake. However I decided to go ahead last Nov and now have 5 corn snakes: Buffy - Florida, Spooky -ghost, Spider - black, Saffron - butter, and my new baby, Cy - Miami. Cy only has one eye - hatched out like that, I'm told. On her (yes, I'm guessing her sex, just going by tail) right side the markings are perfect, just no eye or socket. By the way we're aware of all the dirty jokes! Has anyone else encountered a one eyed ... ? But back to cats, snakes and cats gt along fine - fascinated with each other in fact.


 
:welcome:Another ex siamese breeder(Eileen"Feorag" and me both used to breed the ****** eyed gits :flrt Eileen also keeps corn snakes:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

evening guys just got back from seeing iron man 2 :gasp: awsome

jen - i was joking about the credit crunch iceland is also doing better lol

shell - how are the dups coming along


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome to our little corner of RFUK, Lilith


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> evening guys just got back from seeing iron man 2 :gasp: awsome
> 
> jen - i was joking about the credit crunch iceland is also doing better lol
> 
> shell - how are the dups coming along


After we saw Iron Man 2, Gary's status on Facebook was "I want one" *lol* Seen it twice now.


----------



## Shell195

Still no sighting of the baby Dup`s:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :welcome:Another ex siamese breeder(Eileen"Feorag" and me both used to breed the ****** eyed gits :flrt


Hey! :bash: Speak for yourself girl. 

I bred high quality, stunningly beautiful Siamese and Oriental cats. :whistling2:

(The fact that they were also ****** eyed gits, is totally irrelevant!) :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Still no sighting of the baby Dup`s:bash:


 
*shakes head in disgust* They are very selfish!! Don't they know that we are all waiting on pics?!?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *shakes head in disgust* They are very selfish!! Don't they know that we are all waiting on pics?!?


 
I know, I call her name "Kissa" and she comes out to see what I am feeding her and I can hear the babies but she wont share:bash:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> jen - i was joking about the credit crunch iceland is also doing better lol


Isn't that cause Iceland are cheap though?? I know they took over a lot of Woolworth's shops, which are pretty much bigger than the original Iceland shops.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Isn't that cause Iceland are cheap though?? I know they took over a lot of Woolworth's shops, which are pretty much bigger than the original Iceland shops.


 

Are you following me:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

i found some old pics of my cat...cant scan them so took a pic on my phone , can make her out just her eyes glow lol 
looking for my cable


----------



## freekygeeky

recently Ginger has been asleep and then suddenly waking up crying his eyes out (he doesnt meow much, only when food is about so this is unusual) her then gets up comes to you and meows for a good 5 mins.... any ideas?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Isn't that cause Iceland are cheap though?? I know they took over a lot of Woolworth's shops, which are pretty much bigger than the original Iceland shops.


its because we reduced the size of the products not increased price where as everyone else increased price making us appear cheaper yes, the owner of iceland offered to buy out woolworths but he said the old company had to honour the pensions and they turned him down, they did buy alot of the woolworths units to open up shops but this is mainly down south where iceland is alot smaller it has alot bigger pressence up here

jen - did you see after the credits


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> recently Ginger has been asleep and then suddenly waking up crying his eyes out (he doesnt meow much, only when food is about so this is unusual) her then gets up comes to you and meows for a good 5 mins.... any ideas?


 
Senility, Ive got one the same and hes a ginger boy too


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Senility, Ive got one the same and hes a ginger boy too


 is he ok though, as in is he confused or upset or somthing?


----------



## ami_j

here we go 

























and an old one of my dog 









this is him now lol 








well last bonfire night hes more grey now


----------



## feorag

They have a shop in our shopping centre, but they took over the Woolworths in Morpeth, near me. That's a big shop by comparison with the normal sized one they had before.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> is he ok though, as in is he confused or upset or somthing?


 

He plays like a kitten then takes himself upstairs and sits and wails, he also curls up asleep then wakes with a start and wails again. The vet says it is an age thing


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> here we go
> image
> image
> image
> 
> and an old one of my dog
> image
> 
> this is him now lol
> image
> well last bonfire night hes more grey now


 
Very sweet:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> He plays like a kitten then takes himself upstairs and sits and wails, he also curls up asleep then wakes with a start and wails again. The vet says it is an age thing


ok.
just upsets me, as soon as i hear him i run to him and comfort him, which he seems to enjoy then he falls asleep again.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Very sweet:flrt:


she was a bit evil that cat lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> They have shop in our shopping centre, but they took over the Woolworths in Morpeth, near me. That's a big shop by comparison with the normal sized one they had before.


 
Iceland in Ormskirk near me closed down and M&S food hall moved in but once Woolworth went Iceland moved in and now have an enormous shop


----------



## feorag

She looks like she was a pretty girl, Jaime.

Well that's me buggered so I'm off to bed. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: We cross posted again. M&S food hall moved into Iceland in Morpeth and then they moved into Woolies too! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> She looks like she was a pretty girl, Jaime.
> 
> Well that's me buggered so I'm off to bed. Goodnight everyone!


she was  very small and fluffy , the fur on her back legs looked like she was wearing knickerbockers :lol2: was semi feral when we got her so grooming time was not appriciated by her and we frequently came out of it bleeding :gasp:
night


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: We cross posted again. M&S food hall moved into Iceland in Morpeth and then they moved into Woolies too! :lol2:


 
:gasp::lol2: night Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

What a pretty girlie, Jaime!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> What a pretty girlie, Jaime!!


she was a gorgeous girl  had the love dainty name of spike :lol2:
got another pic upstairs , will have to try taking a pic of it see if it comes out any better


----------



## LisaLQ

Cats are home. I've learnt two things. 1. I'm a cat person. 2. Luna does not like tummy tickles. :whistling2:

Shall get pics tomorrow, off to bed with the last of my birthday cake...


----------



## Shell195

LisaLQ said:


> Cats are home. I've learnt two things. 1. I'm a cat person. 2. Luna does not like tummy tickles. :whistling2:
> 
> Shall get pics tomorrow, off to bed with the last of my birthday cake...


 

Happy Birthday Lisa, I hope your kitties make you very happy:2thumb:Looking forward to photos


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading off to bed, myself  Gary's finally home from a gig he went to tonight and I'm sleepy! *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/r-i-p/499468-smokey.html#post6284866


----------



## freekygeeky

LisaLQ said:


> 2. Luna does not like tummy tickles. :whistling2:
> 
> S


made me giggle xx


----------



## Shell195

Poor cat  Thats 2 deaths today, it makes me even more grateful that mine dont go out


----------



## selina20

Hi how is everyone????????


----------



## Amalthea

Poor cat.....


----------



## tomwilson

morning i've got work at 1


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Poor cat  Thats 2 deaths today, it makes me even more grateful that mine dont go out


Me too! I felt physically sick at the thought of that happening to either of mine! Bloody lazy owners that! :bash:

Anyway, morning everyone.

How are you this morning Selina? 

I'm off to the hospital physio department at 11:30 today, so I think I'll take Skye on the beach. Hope we don't meet any daft spaniels today! :roll:


----------



## selina20

Feeling a bit better Eileen.


----------



## tomwilson

i already heard about smokey when cocky royals was complianing about the cats protection so knew what was comming still awfull though


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Feeling a bit better Eileen.


That's good to hear! :2thumb: Keep your head up and your perspective (very important!!)


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> That's good to hear! :2thumb: Keep your head up and your perspective (very important!!)


I shall do. Taking things very slowly atm.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just finished hoovering and mopping, the dogs are moulting so I keep getting tumble weed:lol2: I think I need to invest in a furminator.
I didnt want to get up this morning as me and the animals were all cosy in bed :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Selina I believe that being positive is the key to happiness.


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> I shall do. Taking things very slowly atm.


You know were I am if you want to 'talk'.



Shell195 said:


> Ive just finished hoovering and mopping, the dogs are moulting so I keep getting tumble weed:lol2: I think I need to invest in a furminator.
> I didnt want to get up this morning as me and the animals were all cosy in bed :flrt:


Yeh, I've got black tumbleweed all over the hall and kitchen too! :roll:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Selina I believe that being positive is the key to happiness.


I wish it was as easy as that. Duno if u know what happened yesterday.


----------



## feorag

She probably doesn't, but in a way she's right - try to keep positive and don't make rash decisions.


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> She probably doesn't, but in a way she's right - try to keep positive and don't make rash decisions.


Iv not made any rash decisions as of yet. Im just trying to not create an atmosphere 4 Ewan.


----------



## feorag

Sensible - even babies are very perceptive of their surroundings.

I know it's old hat, but take it a day at a time, not that you have much choice. :sad:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Sensible - even babies are very perceptive of their surroundings.
> 
> I know it's old hat, but take it a day at a time, not that you have much choice. :sad:


I know it is a hard one but one that i will work through. I probably deserve better than this but thats not what i want.


----------



## feorag

I've absolutely no doubt that you do! However, as you say there are times when you have to evaluate your life and what you want out of it and maybe this is one of those times.


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> I've absolutely no doubt that you do! However, as you say there are times when you have to evaluate your life and what you want out of it and maybe this is one of those times.


Indeed but i would like to do that with a clear head. So i need a few days for my emotions to calm down a bit.


----------



## feorag

That's exactly the right thing to do! Take your time, wait until the hurt eases and then start to think about what you want, you yourself and Ewan, it's your life and you need to think carefully about the right way forward.

Well that's me off now - be back this afternoon!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> That's exactly the right thing to do! Take your time, wait until the hurt eases and then start to think about what you want, you yourself and Ewan, it's your life and you need to think carefully about the right way forward.
> 
> Well that's me off now - be back this afternoon!


Ok hun. Thanks for all the help and advice.


----------



## LisaLQ

Shell195 said:


> Happy Birthday Lisa, I hope your kitties make you very happy:2thumb:Looking forward to photos


Ooh thank you, they do, they're beautiful, lovely girls 

They're a little bit frightened this morning, so are snoozing behind the sofa :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Ouchy lol

Tourist hospitalised by venomous spider bite on penis - Telegraph


----------



## mrandmrsk

hiya, not been on this tread before!!!

my kittens are "huffing" is this like hissing but they are too young? its only when i scare them ( make them jump etc - not on perpose!!!)

i am sure its not a breathing problem they just seem huffy when scared or made jump- or the dog licks them!!!

would love to understand this little noise if its not the startings of a hiss!!

cheri 

ps kittens are 3 weeks old


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> I wish it was as easy as that. Duno if u know what happened yesterday.


 

No I dont, whats up hun?


----------



## Shell195

missmoore said:


> hiya, not been on this tread before!!!
> 
> my kittens are "huffing" is this like hissing but they are too young? its only when i scare them ( make them jump etc - not on perpose!!!)
> 
> i am sure its not a breathing problem they just seem huffy when scared or made jump- or the dog licks them!!!
> 
> would love to understand this little noise if its not the startings of a hiss!!
> 
> cheri
> 
> ps kittens are 3 weeks old


I think you will find its the beginning of a spit, very cute at that age:flrt:


----------



## mrandmrsk

hehehehe thats what i thought it ment! 

lol not very scarey tho yet!!! 

cheri


----------



## lilith

Hi, kittens and cats do 'huff' or snort when they feel a bit belligerent or are taken aback. The first time I saw one do this I thought it had respiratory probs, but vet said no, it's normal. Kittens of this age will lay the law down to anyone. They sound a feisty lot, bless them! Envy you!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think you will find its the beginning of a spit, very cute at that age:flrt:


Yes, 3 weeks is about the time they start to show a bit of 'attitude'. If they're handled every day, though, it doesn't last for long, but it's awful cute!


----------



## Shell195

Ive just woken up after falling asleep for 20 minutes:lol2: Ive got a meeting at the sanctuary tonight and really dont want to go:bash:


----------



## feorag

Ooh, napping through the day! Is that not a sign of old age! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

selina20 said:


> Ouchy lol
> 
> Tourist hospitalised by venomous spider bite on penis - Telegraph


Afternoon all. 
Had to have a giggle at this one especially as I watched my oh cross his legs as I read it to him lol.

Feeling really rough at moment so didnt get up till 3pm have one hell of a cold that doesn't want to go and nothing seems to help it. 

Not sure what has happened Selina but try to keep your chin up and take time to get you head straight before making any major descisions and remember we are all here for you and will help if we can even if it is just by listening.

Nero is doing well both Dante and Figaro have now accepted him completely, even though Dante will only play with him when he thinks we cant see him lol. DO have one small problem with him though that is driving us insane, he insists on trying to eat whatever we are eating. We feed him his dinner at the same time as we sit down to eat but he still wants ours. WE have shut him out of the room but Figaro lets him back in which doesn't help but he still wont stop tried spraying him with a plant mister to get him to back away but he wont.He has been wormed etc and a tap on the nose is no deterrent either. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh, napping through the day! Is that not a sign of old age! :lol2:


Yes its *ONE* of the many signs of old age:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Afternoon all.
> Had to have a giggle at this one especially as I watched my oh cross his legs as I read it to him lol.
> 
> Feeling really rough at moment so didnt get up till 3pm have one hell of a cold that doesn't want to go and nothing seems to help it.
> 
> Not sure what has happened Selina but try to keep your chin up and take time to get you head straight before making any major descisions and remember we are all here for you and will help if we can even if it is just by listening.
> 
> Nero is doing well both Dante and Figaro have now accepted him completely, even though Dante will only play with him when he thinks we cant see him lol. DO have one small problem with him though that is driving us insane, he insists on trying to eat whatever we are eating. We feed him his dinner at the same time as we sit down to eat but he still wants ours. WE have shut him out of the room but Figaro lets him back in which doesn't help but he still wont stop tried spraying him with a plant mister to get him to back away but he wont.He has been wormed etc and a tap on the nose is no deterrent either. Any ideas anyone?


 

Hmmm not easy at all. Im used to Oriental breeds stealing food but its not easy to stop. Maybe put a catch on the door to stop Figaro letting him back out............................................................................


----------



## sammy1969

HE is terrible Shell I mean I had it from both Dante and Figaro but never like this When we shut him out he screams the place down and boy can he scream. Even the other two look shocked a the noise and Figaro does get very distressed over it I think it is down to his specialness and I believe that is why he goes and lets him back in. The other thing is he is so aggresive over food and will bite and scratch and growl like a dog even though he has no competition for his dinner whatsoever.It is weird but then again this is only my third cat so maybe I just havent had enough experience.


----------



## mrandmrsk

i just got another huff/spit lol so cute !!! the mum is great but she keeps trying to move the kittens into my bottom drawer in my bedroom ( knickers!!!) not good!!!!

we are feeding her and plan to feed the kittens fish4cats ( www.fish4dogs.com) 

what do you all think about this food???

cheri


----------



## LisaLQ

The girls are home, they're settling in - their personalities are definitely showing more today. Luna is definitely the boss, she's not keen on tummy tickles but is a real attention seeker when she wants some cuddles (on her terms!). Wicca is so unbelievably soft - in both senses eg her coat and her temperament! She's the shyer one, she hid behind the sofa most of the day whereas Luna likes to explore. Wicca also enjoyed chasing a spider last night - until it turned round and chased her, at which point she shot back behind the sofa. Wasn't even a big one! :lol2:

Piccies...

Luna (fairly certain she's not a british shorthair - but who cares with looks like these?):









She does have death ray eyes >









Wicca - she has cute little tufts on the tips of her ears like an owl!









Getting cuddles from Aunty Kathy









Crashed out...









And - oooh so cute - FEET! :-*


----------



## sammy1969

LisaLQ said:


> The girls are home, they're settling in - their personalities are definitely showing more today. Luna is definitely the boss, she's not keen on tummy tickles but is a real attention seeker when she wants some cuddles (on her terms!). Wicca is so unbelievably soft - in both senses eg her coat and her temperament! She's the shyer one, she hid behind the sofa most of the day whereas Luna likes to explore. Wicca also enjoyed chasing a spider last night - until it turned round and chased her, at which point she shot back behind the sofa. Wasn't even a big one! :lol2:
> 
> Piccies...
> 
> Luna (fairly certain she's not a british shorthair - but who cares with looks like these?):
> image
> 
> She does have death ray eyes >
> image
> 
> Wicca - she has cute little tufts on the tips of her ears like an owl!
> image
> 
> Getting cuddles from Aunty Kathy
> image
> 
> Crashed out...
> image
> 
> And - oooh so cute - FEET! :-*
> image


They are both beautiful but mustadmit Wicca just edges it for me but then I do have a thing for black and white cats lol her ear tufts look just like Neros my latest arrivals but she is especially cute
Love the colour of Luna though


----------



## LisaLQ

Dont tell Luna but.....I'm also a big Wicca fan lol.

Luna is daddy's girl anyway, she picked him herself!


----------



## sammy1969

LisaLQ said:


> Dont tell Luna but.....I'm also a big Wicca fan lol.
> 
> Luna is daddy's girl anyway, she picked him herself!


Lol I promise to keep your secret sounds alot like my home all my cats have chosen my oh as their human and I am just the slave that feeds them lol unles they arent feeling well then its me they come to even if it is just to vomit over like Nero did earlier today after eating the dogs food


----------



## LisaLQ

So far none of that, although a snake did crap on me the other day, so I'm ready for anything now :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

LisaLQ said:


> So far none of that, although a snake did crap on me the other day, so I'm ready for anything now :lol2:


Oh lovely it is such a wonderful experience that one isn't it the smell and the feel that wonderful warm feeling lol have experienced that one many a time lol mind oyu a bosc doing that is worse believe me but still think the wosre thing is cat hairballs just thte thought of them make sme want to heave


----------



## feorag

missmoore said:


> i just got another huff/spit lol so cute !!! the mum is great but she keeps trying to move the kittens into my bottom drawer in my bedroom ( knickers!!!) not good!!!!
> 
> we are feeding her and plan to feed the kittens fish4cats ( www.fish4dogs.com) site.what do you all think about this food???
> 
> cheri


3 weeks is the time a lot of cats decide to move their kittens. It's the survival instinct kicking in! In the wild the nest would by now be smelling quite strongly because of the birth smell etc, which could attract predators, so the mother's instinct tells her that it's time to move them to a new nest.

None of my girls ever did it,but I know a lot of my friend's queens did - it obviously depends on the queens.

To be honest I've never heard of that food, but I can't see anywhere that they do a kitten food. Kitten food has a higher protein content and while queens are pregnant and lactating, they should be fed kitten food as they need the extra protein. Kittens of course need that higher level of protein because of the growing they have to do.

Lisa - your girls are gorgeous - both of them :flrt: Although I agree I wouldn't say either of them look typically British, but who cares? As long as you're happy with them (as you obviously are) that's great! :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ

Luna's a funny onion - look where she likes to sleep...









Yes, that is on top of the dining room door...









...whereas Wicca likes my youngest daughter's doll's moses basket.


----------



## freekygeeky

Tattoo is DONE!
5 and a bit hours, killed me!

New photos from today, its red sore, and all puffy  it wont be so dark/puffy/red when healed
Im so pleased with it, what an amazing artist!
Some lines arent 100% thats cos the needle was tiny, and my leg was having spasms 
Background will be added at later date


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> Tattoo is DONE!
> 5 and a bit hours, killed me!
> 
> New photos from today, its red sore, and all puffy  it wont be so dark/puffy/red when healed
> Im so pleased with it, what an amazing artist!
> Some lines arent 100% thats cos the needle was tiny, and my leg was having spasms
> Background will be added at later date
> image
> image
> image
> image


 hehe i'm looking at a half naked you on a naked part of you its a paradox i tell you, looks amazing thats one awsome tattoo artist


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. It was quiet on here last night - where was everyone?

Gina, amazing tatt - how big is it, cos it's hard to tell from the photograph.

Lisa, looks like the girls are settling in well. :2thumb: So pleased to see that they are obviously bringing you much joy which will divert some of your grief over Blu.

What do you think of this handsome chap.










He's Harry's nephew - bless! I got an e-mail from his owner updating me on his progress. He was born in Kisha's last litter (Harry's full sister from a later mating) which were born on Christmas Day 2000 - 3 boys, so we registered them as the 3 Wise Men.

One was a blue silver who Barry immediately called Elvis (cos of Blue Christmas), but this lad was a big chunky solid boy from the beginning so he called him Arnie after Arnie Schwarzenegger.

His owners both liked their names and kept them, so this is Arnie. He lives in south wales on a Welsh pony stud farm and David says in his e-mail:

"I feel much the same as you did about Harry about my little Arnie who is still very much a treasure and a joy to have. We have just been around the fields to check the mares and foals and, as usual , he followed me every step of the way with only the occasional bit of talk to ask if we were still OK J

Here’s a shot of him taken as we were about to set off:

As you can see, he’s still a very handsome little fella and he’s looking well for a 10 year-old (well, I think so anyway J)"

Although they bore little resemblance to each other as kittens, Arnie being built like a brick sh*thouse and Harry being a little skinnymalink, I can see their resemblance as adults.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. It was quiet on here last night - where was everyone?
> 
> Gina, amazing tatt - how big is it, cos it's hard to tell from the photograph.
> 
> Lisa, looks like the girls are settling in well. :2thumb: So pleased to see that they are obviously bringing you much joy which will divert some of your grief over Blu.
> 
> What do you think of this handsome chap.
> 
> image
> 
> He's Harry's nephew - bless! I got an e-mail from his owner updating me on his progress. He was born in Kisha's last litter (Harry's full sister from a later mating) which were born on Christmas Day 2000 - 3 boys, so we registered them as the 3 Wise Men.
> 
> One was a blue silver who Barry immediately called Elvis (cos of Blue Christmas), but this lad was a big chunky solid boy from the beginning so he called him Arnie after Arnie Schwarzenegger.
> 
> His owners both liked their names and kept them, so this is Arnie. He lives in south wales on a Welsh pony stud farm and David says in his e-mail:
> 
> "I feel much the same as you did about Harry about my little Arnie who is still very much a treasure and a joy to have. We have just been around the fields to check the mares and foals and, as usual , he followed me every step of the way with only the occasional bit of talk to ask if we were still OK J
> 
> Here’s a shot of him taken as we were about to set off:
> 
> As you can see, he’s still a very handsome little fella and he’s looking well for a 10 year-old (well, I think so anyway J)"
> 
> Although they bore little resemblance to each other as kittens, Arnie being built like a brick sh*thouse and Harry being a little skinnymalink, I can see their resemblance as adults.


i was on here i just find it hard to start up a convo and try my best to gegg in on everyone elses. 

he's bueatifull can deffo see harry in him

sorry about all the slang just being lazzy coz i'm ill had to phone in sick today


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. It was quiet on here last night - where was everyone?
> 
> Gina, amazing tatt - how big is it, cos it's hard to tell from the photograph.
> 
> Lisa, looks like the girls are settling in well. :2thumb: So pleased to see that they are obviously bringing you much joy which will divert some of your grief over Blu.
> 
> What do you think of this handsome chap.
> 
> image
> 
> He's Harry's nephew - bless! I got an e-mail from his owner updating me on his progress. He was born in Kisha's last litter (Harry's full sister from a later mating) which were born on Christmas Day 2000 - 3 boys, so we registered them as the 3 Wise Men.
> 
> One was a blue silver who Barry immediately called Elvis (cos of Blue Christmas), but this lad was a big chunky solid boy from the beginning so he called him Arnie after Arnie Schwarzenegger.
> 
> His owners both liked their names and kept them, so this is Arnie. He lives in south wales on a Welsh pony stud farm and David says in his e-mail:
> 
> "I feel much the same as you did about Harry about my little Arnie who is still very much a treasure and a joy to have. We have just been around the fields to check the mares and foals and, as usual , he followed me every step of the way with only the occasional bit of talk to ask if we were still OK J
> 
> Here’s a shot of him taken as we were about to set off:
> 
> As you can see, he’s still a very handsome little fella and he’s looking well for a 10 year-old (well, I think so anyway J)"
> 
> Although they bore little resemblance to each other as kittens, Arnie being built like a brick sh*thouse and Harry being a little skinnymalink, I can see their resemblance as adults.


gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Thanks both of you! So what's wrong with you today Tom? 

It's a lovely day here today. Daniel's having his nap and I'm on here - that's our usual routine. He'll be off to nursery after lunch and then Skye and I will go out for our afternoon walk.

I took him to the beach yesterday and he had a great time in the sea - as far as his knees :lol2: He's not so keen to go deeper - such a drip!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks both of you! So what's wrong with you today Tom?
> 
> It's a lovely day here today. Daniel's having his nap and I'm on here - that's our usual routine. He'll be off to nursery after lunch and then Skye and I will go out for our afternoon walk.
> 
> I took him to the beach yesterday and he had a great time in the sea - as far as his knees :lol2: He's not so keen to go deeper - such a drip!!


its lovely here too...i know there is a whole bunch of pollen waiting for me to step outside :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

tomwilson said:


> hehe i'm looking at a half naked you on a naked part of you its a paradox i tell you, looks amazing thats one awsome tattoo artist


thankyou!!!



feorag said:


> Morning everyone. It was quiet on here last night - where was everyone?
> 
> Gina, amazing tatt - how big is it, cos it's hard to tell from the photograph.


im in pain 
lol
thankyou! its the whole of my thigh, about the same size as an A4 paper.


----------



## Shell195

Morning. I was at a sanctuary meeting last night and came home to be greeted by a fledgling Wood pigeon Chris found in the road. Lisa your cats are stunning and Im so glad they have cheered you up:flrt:
Gina that tatt is awesome, youve just had Sophie squealing that its amazing, she not brave enough to have one though

Eileen what a beautiful boy he is, Somali`s look so regal:flrt:
Im off to take the pigeon to the bird lady in Southport so will be back on here later


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Thanks both of you! So what's wrong with you today Tom?
> 
> It's a lovely day here today. Daniel's having his nap and I'm on here - that's our usual routine. He'll be off to nursery after lunch and then Skye and I will go out for our afternoon walk.
> 
> I took him to the beach yesterday and he had a great time in the sea - as far as his knees :lol2: He's not so keen to go deeper - such a drip!!


 well firstly we where woken up by her parents at 6.00 because we had people coming to take stuff away, they weren't due till after 8.00 at the earliest and didn't turn up untill 9.00. my eye sight went vry fuzzy for an hour or so, head ache, stomach pains, heart burn and constant loo trips (don't think i have to explian that one) i had to phone up to check my hours anyway but explianed i wasn't well and i'd ring them back if i felt better in a few hours and they said i'd best stay off and they'd get cover and just to phone up tomorrow to let them kinow how i am, it didn't help that her mother put the heating on in the middle of the night erither like, i'd say it was a mixture of stress and actual illness tbh, sorry about the rant lol


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina that tatt is awesome, youve just had Sophie squealing that its amazing, she not brave enough to have one though


tell her, if i can have one, anyone can.
it took me 5 years to get my BCG cos i kept fainting,screaming,runnign away, it took nurses to sit on me before i got it done!


----------



## Darkeuridi

Hi everyone : victory: not been on here properly for a while, had a holiday and i've been majorly busy with the house trying to get it decorated properly but I thought I would update you on the kitty situation...

Zuko is happily settled in with the couple that collected him and has really took to them. He loves having a play mate and I can tell he is like a completely different cat, i'm so pleased for him!

As for us, we picked up the kitten that we had out eye on a while ago and she is the most adorable thing ever! She always wants a fuss and never stops purring. And she has the biggest blue eyes which make you melt  I keep meaning to put pictures on but I broke my camera :bash: but I will get some on soon if I can borrow my mums camera for a bit.

Its amazing how much different she is to Zuko, entirely different temperament to him. We finally have a proper sociallised kitty this time :no1:


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou! its the whole of my thigh, about the same size as an A4 paper.


:gasp: Bloody hell there'll be no hiding that!

I suppose if you get fatter when you get older it'll get fatter with you! :lol2:

Or is that politically incorrect of me to make that observation?? :lol2:



Darkeuridi said:


> Hi everyone : victory: not been on here properly for a while, had a holiday and i've been majorly busy with the house trying to get it decorated properly but I thought I would update you on the kitty situation...
> 
> Zuko is happily settled in with the couple that collected him and has really took to them. He loves having a play mate and I can tell he is like a completely different cat, i'm so pleased for him!
> 
> As for us, we picked up the kitten that we had out eye on a while ago and she is the most adorable thing ever! She always wants a fuss and never stops purring. And she has the biggest blue eyes which make you melt  I keep meaning to put pictures on but I broke my camera :bash: but I will get some on soon if I can borrow my mums camera for a bit.
> 
> Its amazing how much different she is to Zuko, entirely different temperament to him. We finally have a proper sociallised kitty this time :no1:


So pleased it all worked out for you! :2thumb:

Shall await photos when you can get them!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell there'll be no hiding that!
> 
> I suppose if you get fatter when you get older it'll get fatter with you! :lol2:
> 
> Or is that politically incorrect of me to make that observation ?? :lol2:
> 
> So pleased it all worked out for you! :2thumb:
> 
> Shall await photos when you can get them!


 :gasp: i got lost in the thread

i want a husky i even have perfect names lined up


----------



## feorag

Oops! :blush: Sorry Tom!

Sorry to hear you've got the skitters - it's no fun is it? Hope you're feeling better. Living with in-laws can be quite stressful and you're about to do it long term? Lucky you - NOT!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Oops! :blush: Sorry Tom!
> 
> Sorry to hear you've got the skitters - it's no fun is it? Hope you're feeling better. Living with in-laws can be quite stressful and you're about to do it long term? Lucky you - NOT!


 as long as we can get some moolar behind us for weding and hopefully house depossit it will be worth it just stress of moving from here, work in their house and so on, want to know the names of my dream doggies


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell there'll be no hiding that!
> 
> I suppose if you get fatter when you get older it'll get fatter with you! :lol2:
> 
> Or is that politically incorrect of me to make that observation?? :lol2:


no your correct lol!
and itll be hidden at all times, i NEVER get my legs out,
cellulite, stretch marks, and thread vains dont do it for me LOL


----------



## feorag

What?? A lovely girl like you not getting her legs out?? Shame!!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> What?? A lovely girl like you not getting her legs out?? Shame!!


onyl for swimming! which i do like once a year! lol


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> onyl for swimming! which i do like once a year! lol


 i love swimming used to do it every week but whn i moved house i was to scared to go to the local swimming pool on my own


----------



## freekygeeky

tomwilson said:


> i love swimming used to do it every week but whn i moved house i was to scared to go to the local swimming pool on my own


:O nawww


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> :O nawww


 yeah i'm a bit insecure at times


----------



## Shell195

Just back from dropping the pigeon off at the rescue ladies house and she gave me some good tips for rearing very young pigeons if I come across any in the future.
Tom sorry to hear you arent well


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Just back from dropping the pigeon off at the rescue ladies house and she gave me some good tips for rearing very young pigeons if I come across any in the future.
> Tom sorry to hear you arent well


 rest and lolly ice's i'll be fine tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Well that's me back from our walk and I have to say it was one of the most pleasant walks I've ever managed to have with Skye.

I went up to the huge forest in the borders, but instead of going in the hilly bit (plays havoc with me knees coming down hills!) I went right to the end of the road, where there's a long flat wide 'drive' where you can see well in front of you (and obviously behind) so I could keep a look out for other dogs. There were about 10 cars in the main car park, but none at all down where I went so that augered well for not meeting any other dogs.

Then I walked 30 minutes along this road as fast as I could. Skye was his usual hyper self, running around like an idiot, back and forward, round in circles etc. So I found him a stick and threw it and we walked most of the walk with him running after the stick and bringing it back. As I lost sight of where I'd parked the car I saw a car arriving and then a guy following me way back with a dog, but he was far enough away not to tempt Skye.

When I'd walked for 30 minutes I turned around and headed back. As I got near to the guy I put Skye on his leader and so did the other guy and we walked past without any 'incidents'. Once past I let Skye go again and for the first time in 7 months he behaved like a 'normal' dog, cos he was so cream crackered, what with the heat and the running. So we walked most of the way back with him fairly calmly (incredibly so for him!!) walking normally ahead of me and stopping every few minutes to wait for me to catch up. It was nearly like having Leo back again!

Then we got back to the car and he drained his whole water bottle, which he's never done before, of course black dogs absorb the sun which heats them up badly, but at least the first (and last) 10 minutes of the walk was through a canopy so plenty shade and I was sharing my sports top bottle of water with him when we were out.

Then we came back and stopped at a little village, where the newsagents (just off the main road) has a couple of tables outside and sells coffee, so I went in, got myself a coffee, put it on the table, got Skye out of the car and we sat at the table while I had my coffee and the shop owner brought him out a bowl of water!

So all in all an excellent afternoon, maybe I won't give him away after all! :lol2:

Course just as I was thinking about leaving along comes a guy with a shorthaired black (looked like a cross GSD) cos he thought Skye was his brother and Skye went off it, barking like a lunatic - can't win 'em all I suppose! :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Well that's me back from our walk and I have to say it was one of the most pleasant walks I've ever managed to have with Skye.
> 
> I went up to the huge forest in the borders, but instead of going in the hilly bit (plays havoc with me knees coming down hills!) I went right to the end of the road, where there's a long flat wide 'drive' where you can see well in front of you (and obviously behind) so I could keep a look out for other dogs. There were about 10 cars in the main car park, but none at all down where I went so that augered well for not meeting any other dogs.
> 
> Then I walked 30 minutes along this road as fast as I could. Skye was his usual hyper self, running around like an idiot, back and forward, round in circles etc. So I found him a stick and threw it and we walked most of the walk with him running after the stick and bringing it back. As I lost sight of where I'd parked the car I saw a car arriving and then a guy following me way back with a dog, but he was far enough away not to tempt Skye.
> 
> When I'd walked for 30 minutes I turned around and headed back. As I got near to the guy I put Skye on his leader and so did the other guy and we walked past without any 'incidents'. Once past I let Skye go again and for the first time in 7 months he behaved like a 'normal' dog, cos he was so cream crackered, what with the heat and the running. So we walked most of the way back with him fairly calmly (incredibly so for him!!) walking normally ahead of me and stopping every few minutes to wait for me to catch up. It was nearly like having Leo back again!
> 
> Then we got back to the car and he drained his whole water bottle, which he's never done before, of course black dogs absorb the sun which heats them up badly, but at least the first (and last) 10 minutes of the walk was through a canopy so plenty shade and I was sharing my sports top bottle of water with him when we were out.
> 
> Then we came back and stopped at a little village, where the newsagents (just off the main road) has a couple of tables outside and sells coffee, so I went in, got myself a coffee, put it on the table, got Skye out of the car and we sat at the table while I had my coffee and the shop owner brought him out a bowl of water!
> 
> So all in all an excellent afternoon, maybe I won't give him away after all! :lol2:
> 
> Course just as I was thinking about leaving along comes a guy with a shorthaired black (looked like a cross GSD) cos he thought Skye was his brother and Skye went off it, barking like a lunatic - can't win 'em all I suppose! :roll:


 hehe glad you had a good day and glad skye had some fun


----------



## tomwilson

i had something to eat and about an hours nap and now i feel worse


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well that's me back from our walk and I have to say it was one of the most pleasant walks I've ever managed to have with Skye.
> 
> I went up to the huge forest in the borders, but instead of going in the hilly bit (plays havoc with me knees coming down hills!) I went right to the end of the road, where there's a long flat wide 'drive' where you can see well in front of you (and obviously behind) so I could keep a look out for other dogs. There were about 10 cars in the main car park, but none at all down where I went so that augered well for not meeting any other dogs.
> 
> Then I walked 30 minutes along this road as fast as I could. Skye was his usual hyper self, running around like an idiot, back and forward, round in circles etc. So I found him a stick and threw it and we walked most of the walk with him running after the stick and bringing it back. As I lost sight of where I'd parked the car I saw a car arriving and then a guy following me way back with a dog, but he was far enough away not to tempt Skye.
> 
> When I'd walked for 30 minutes I turned around and headed back. As I got near to the guy I put Skye on his leader and so did the other guy and we walked past without any 'incidents'. Once past I let Skye go again and for the first time in 7 months he behaved like a 'normal' dog, cos he was so cream crackered, what with the heat and the running. So we walked most of the way back with him fairly calmly (incredibly so for him!!) walking normally ahead of me and stopping every few minutes to wait for me to catch up. It was nearly like having Leo back again!
> 
> Then we got back to the car and he drained his whole water bottle, which he's never done before, of course black dogs absorb the sun which heats them up badly, but at least the first (and last) 10 minutes of the walk was through a canopy so plenty shade and I was sharing my sports top bottle of water with him when we were out.
> 
> Then we came back and stopped at a little village, where the newsagents (just off the main road) has a couple of tables outside and sells coffee, so I went in, got myself a coffee, put it on the table, got Skye out of the car and we sat at the table while I had my coffee and the shop owner brought him out a bowl of water!
> 
> So all in all an excellent afternoon, maybe I won't give him away after all! :lol2:
> 
> Course just as I was thinking about leaving along comes a guy with a shorthaired black (looked like a cross GSD) cos he thought Skye was his brother and Skye went off it, barking like a lunatic - can't win 'em all I suppose! :roll:


 

It sounds like you both had a fab time, maybe you should delete the last bit of your post and pretend it never happened:lol2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i had something to eat and about an hours nap and now i feel worse


Oh dear - sorry to hear that!



Shell195 said:


> It sounds like you both had a fab time, maybe you should delete the last bit of your post and pretend it never happened:lol2:


:lol2: Maybe I should! Ever the realist, me!


----------



## Shell195

Just been having hoggy cuddles:flrt:
I spent an hour this afternoon trying to help a GSD breeder revive his dying newborn pups. They were born as perfectly healthy looking pups then died off one by one, no amount of warming could save them. I did tell him I thought the bitch had the herpes virus as this is a typical situation. Not a pleasant way to spend an hour:bash:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> rest and lolly ice's i'll be fine tomorrow


ICE LOLLIES! lol 


Shell195 said:


> Just been having hoggy cuddles:flrt:
> I spent an hour this afternoon trying to help a GSD breeder revive his dying newborn pups. They were born as perfectly healthy looking pups then died off one by one, no amount of warming could save them. I did tell him I thought the bitch had the herpes virus as this is a typical situation. Not a pleasant way to spend an hour:bash:


thats horrible


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just been having hoggy cuddles:flrt:
> I spent an hour this afternoon trying to help a GSD breeder revive his dying newborn pups. They were born as perfectly healthy looking pups then died off one by one, no amount of warming could save them. I did tell him I thought the bitch had the herpes virus as this is a typical situation. Not a pleasant way to spend an hour:bash:


Oh dear, poor you - definitely not the best way to spend any time really.

Were you gutted??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor you - definitely not the best way to spend any time really.
> 
> Were you gutted??


He originally asked me to show him how to bottle feed them as they wernt feeding off the bitch. I went round to find dead and dying pups, they wouldnt feed as they were dying.Once the body core temperature drops nothing will save them.
It was very upsetting but I was resigned to the fact they wouldnt make it but the owner was gutted(probably saw the pound signs drifting away)


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Just been having hoggy cuddles:flrt:
> I spent an hour this afternoon trying to help a GSD breeder revive his dying newborn pups. They were born as perfectly healthy looking pups then died off one by one, no amount of warming could save them. I did tell him I thought the bitch had the herpes virus as this is a typical situation. Not a pleasant way to spend an hour:bash:


aww poor puppys hope the mum will be ok after that, sorry about your evening shell


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> aww poor puppys hope the mum will be ok after that, sorry about your evening shell


 
Thankyou, are you feeling any better tonight?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Thankyou, are you feeling any better tonight?


 i am atm but i haven't eaten since this after noon and i felt dredfull after that scared of eating anything right now i


----------



## Shell195

Disgusting Dennis has just come hurtling over to me covered in slug slime, it was round his mouth and all over his feet. I wasnt sure what it was until I found a munched slug upstairs. Panacur day tomorrow me thinks


----------



## freekygeeky

i sent a complaint to the local fun run we have in our village...about dogs being in the fun run..too hot and they were struggling etc etc...

i got a reply saying there is nothing i can do unless i have evidence where they live and names...
does he think i asked the people legging it past me what there name was and where they lived? stupid man.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> i sent a complaint to the local fun run we have in our village...about dogs being in the fun run..too hot and they were struggling etc etc...
> 
> i got a reply saying there is nothing i can do unless i have evidence where they live and names...
> does he think i asked the people legging it past me what there name was and where they lived? stupid man.


 

Definately:bash:
Ive just shown Steve your tatt, he was practically drooling:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Definately:bash:
> Ive just shown Steve your tatt, he was practically drooling:lol2:


lol
!!


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, ladies!! Busy me... Stopping in, so you know I've not fallen off the face of the planet 

Been working all week and then have a busy weekend ahead!

Anybody heard anything from (or about) Ian?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, ladies!! Busy me... Stopping in, so you know I've not fallen off the face of the planet
> 
> Been working all week and then have a busy weekend ahead!
> 
> Anybody heard anything from (or about) Ian?


 
Hi Jen nothing off Ian or Ruby 

When are the kittens ready?


----------



## Amalthea

They should be ready VERY soon (if not already).... I get paid on the 28th, so I'd really like to try and sort out pick Thea up then or near then.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> They should be ready VERY soon (if not already).... I get paid on the 28th, so I'd really like to try and sort out pick Thea up then or near then.


 
pm Ruby curtis and ask her again to remind her Dad


----------



## Amalthea

Will do *goes now*


----------



## tomwilson

got oscar next to me and giving him tummy rubs


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Disgusting Dennis has just come hurtling over to me covered in slug slime, it was round his mouth and all over his feet. I wasnt sure what it was until I found a munched slug upstairs. Panacur day tomorrow me thinks


Oh Shell - that is just so gross  

How can he chew those disgusting things?

And before you offer an explanation why I'm buggering off to bed now - sorry!

Been out to our spesh pub for steak and vienetta. Now totally full, totally buggered and off to bed! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen I dont know how he can eat slugs, it grossed me out too


----------



## tomwilson

morning where is everyone this morning


----------



## feorag

Me here, but doing stuff in betweenies.

How are you this morning Tom?


----------



## freekygeeky

im here in pain, and too flipping hot


----------



## feorag

Is that the weather or the tatt?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Is that the weather or the tatt?


pain is the tattoo
and the heat iits too much for me im so SO hot..


----------



## selina20

Thanks for the jewellery Eileen its gorgeous. Can i pay you on monday as im leaving to go up north in 30 mins lol.


----------



## Shell195

Its 24 degrees here at the minute and Ive just been shopping:bash:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Its 24 degrees here at the minute and Ive just been shopping:bash:


Iv got a 3 hr car journey lol. Thank god the hire car has air con lol


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Iv got a 3 hr car journey lol. Thank god the hire car has air con lol


 

I love air conditioning:2thumb: I hope you have a pleasant, relaxing trip:no1:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> I love air conditioning:2thumb: I hope you have a pleasant, relaxing trip:no1:


I should do this car is awesome. Its a 2010 plate VW polo. I dont want to give it back lol


----------



## freekygeeky

26'c here, im pooing myself, im sort of a cripple at the mo due to leg having a new tatoo on it, and all the mice and reptiles are getting too hot


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> 26'c here, im pooing myself, im sort of a cripple at the mo due to leg having a new tatoo on it, and all the mice and reptiles are getting too hot


 

This would worry me, dont you have an air cooler you can put in the shed?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> This would worry me, dont you have an air cooler you can put in the shed?


its being used in the reptile room 
i need to get another one, but still i have no idea how ill get it to the shed, ie there is no electricity up there.
i think its due to the window protectors (to stop the sun comming in ) had fallen off.


----------



## selina20

freekygeeky said:


> its being used in the reptile room
> i need to get another one, but still i have no idea how ill get it to the shed, ie there is no electricity up there.
> i think its due to the window protectors (to stop the sun comming in ) had fallen off.


Cant u stick some paper over the windows???


----------



## freekygeeky

selina20 said:


> Cant u stick some paper over the windows???


yea done that now  well carboard 
but it meant that it was heating up while i sleep, without me realising.


----------



## Shell195

Can you not fill plastic bottles with ice cold water and put them in with the rodents? (Im not sure if they will chew them or not)


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Can you not fill plastic bottles with ice cold water and put them in with the rodents? (Im not sure if the will chew them or not)


havent thought about that but yes i imagine they woudl chew them

i have put cold carrots in there


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Me here, but doing stuff in betweenies.
> 
> How are you this morning Tom?


 feeling alot better thanks just had my bath and i'm now doing that thing we both do so well lol, got to leave for work in 30 minsjust catching up on the thread lol


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> havent thought about that but yes i imagine they woudl chew them
> 
> i have put cold carrots in there


 
What about ice cubes in a dish


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> What about ice cubes in a dish


that would work too, i may go get some,
(no room in freezer to make enough)


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> that would work too, i may go get some,
> (no room in freezer to make enough)


 i just thought your tattoo needs a tattoo of its self on its leg


----------



## feorag

Selina, I've missed you cos I've been upstairs sorting out face paint, so you'll have left by now. don't worry about the money - you can pay me next week, no probs.

Gina - can you not to to a supermarket and buy a big back of ice cubes?

Sounds a bit worrysome that! Especially cos Saxon lost a whole shedful of rodents last year when her air con unit broke and we're usually 2-3 degrees cooler up here than you!

Tom, glad you're feeling better and ready for work again.

Shell how could you be bothered to go shopping in this heat. I went outside to hang out some washing and nearly collapsed! I've not set foot outside the door since, but I'll have to go out soon with the dog!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Selina, I've missed you cos I've been upstairs sorting out face paint, so you'll have left by now. don't worry about the money - you can pay me next week, no probs.
> 
> Gina - can you not to to a supermarket and buy a big back of ice cubes?
> 
> Sounds a bit worrysome that! Especially cos Saxon lost a whole shedful of rodents last year when her air con unit broke and we're usually 2-3 degrees cooler up here than you!
> 
> Tom, glad you're feeling better and ready for work again.
> 
> Shell how could you be bothered to go shopping in this heat. I went outside to hang out some washing and nearly collapsed! I've not set foot outside the door since, but I'll have to go out soon with the dog!


 


I had no choice but to go shopping, I hate it at the best of times. Tomorrow I am spending the whole day in the garden as it needs some tlc. I really want to go to the beach this evening with a few of the dogs but have no dogsitter for the ones I leave behind:bash:


----------



## feorag

That's a shame - the beach would be a great place to be on an evening after a day like today! :2thumb:

I'm just about to go out with Skye, just a local walk today though. Woke up with a blinding headache and have felt like cr*p for most of the day! :roll: Been like this all week really. I know I'm not ill, just feel as if I am - if that makes sense!

Just sold 2 of my rainbow face cakes so will have to order some more and make more cos one of them I was planning on keeping myself! :lol:


----------



## freekygeeky

tomwilson said:


> i just thought your tattoo needs a tattoo of its self on its leg


everyone has said that lol!


----------



## freekygeeky

Its already looking better, its somewhat distorted though due to me taking a photo in an odd position.. lol


18+


----------



## feorag

:devil: Me furious!!!! :bash:

I took Skye out onto our local field where I usually walk when I'm at home. It's quite a long oblong field and I decided I'd walk the length of it to the far end and then come back through the next housing estate to us.

When I got onto the main part (it's separated by a path which connects 2 other estates) there was a guy right in the middle of the field with 2 springer spaniels playing fetch with a ball. So I got to the top end and walk along the path and Skye's keen, but not being stupid as he watches these 2 spaniels (and more importantly their ball!), so everything was going great.

Then I see coming towards me a skinny speccy bloke (old enough to know better! :roll with a little terrier carrying a frisbee. So before we got anywhere near close I diverted off to the middle of the field to avoid it and Skye's showing interest in the dog, but not pulling too hard and behaving well. Then the terrier clocks Skye and comes pelting towards us barking like an idiot and Skye flew towards him. Well I had him on the extended and was struggling rein him in when the terrier reached and was going barmy. In my efforts to pull Skye in, my keys flew out my hand, cos I had no pockets and it was too hot to wear a coat of any kind and the 2 dogs were going hell for leather at each other and no chance of Skye taking any notice of me. The guy, on the other hand didn't even bother calling the dog, just started walking towards us! At some stage Skye must have frightened this dog and it ran back to its owner and Skye came back to me. I was livid. So I reined him in and the guy actually had the bloody cheek to say it wasn't Skye's fault it was his dogs!!! 

I was so feckin' mad I just looked at him and said "too bloody right it's your dogs fault. You could see I was avoiding you, this dog hasn't been socialised by its previous owner and I'm trying desperately to teach him to behave around other dogs, but I've no chance of succeeding with idiots like you who either won't or can't control their own dogs! So thank you very much"

Then I had to spend the next 10 minutes patrolling the whole area trying to find my bloody door keys! And I'm feckin' foamin'!! :devil:


----------



## Luxy

feorag said:


> I was so feckin' mad I just looked at him and said "too bloody right it's your dogs fault. You could see I was avoiding you, this dog hasn't been socialised by its previous owner and I'm trying desperately to teach him to behave around other dogs, but I've no chance of succeeding with idiots like you who either won't or can't control their own dogs! So thank you very much"


Well done! That's the kind of thing I want to say when that kind of thing happens but I can never bring myself to do it!

:no1: for you!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :devil: Me furious!!!! :bash:
> 
> I took Skye out onto our local field where I usually walk when I'm at home. It's quite a long oblong field and I decided I'd walk the length of it to the far end and then come back through the next housing estate to us.
> 
> When I got onto the main part (it's separated by a path which connects 2 other estates) there was a guy right in the middle of the field with 2 springer spaniels playing fetch with a ball. So I got to the top end and walk along the path and Skye's keen, but not being stupid as he watches these 2 spaniels (and more importantly their ball!), so everything was going great.
> 
> Then I see coming towards me a skinny speccy bloke (old enough to know better! :roll with a little terrier carrying a frisbee. So before we got anywhere near close I diverted off to the middle of the field to avoid it and Skye's showing interest in the dog, but not pulling too hard and behaving well. Then the terrier clocks Skye and comes pelting towards us barking like an idiot and Skye flew towards him. Well I had him on the extended and was struggling rein him in when the terrier reached and was going barmy. In my efforts to pull Skye in, my keys flew out my hand, cos I had no pockets and it was too hot to wear a coat of any kind and the 2 dogs were going hell for leather at each other and no chance of Skye taking any notice of me. The guy, on the other hand didn't even bother calling the dog, just started walking towards us! At some stage Skye must have frightened this dog and it ran back to its owner and Skye came back to me. I was livid. So I reined him in and the guy actually had the bloody cheek to say it wasn't Skye's fault it was his dogs!!!
> 
> I was so feckin' mad I just looked at him and said "too bloody right it's your dogs fault. You could see I was avoiding you, this dog hasn't been socialised by its previous owner and I'm trying desperately to teach him to behave around other dogs, but I've no chance of succeeding with idiots like you who either won't or can't control their own dogs! So thank you very much"
> 
> Then I had to spend the next 10 minutes patrolling the whole area trying to find my bloody door keys! And I'm feckin' foamin'!! :devil:


 
Why the hell dont these people keep their dogs on the lead so they can control them:bash: I think you were vey polite, im not so sure I would have been


----------



## Amalthea

Go Eileen!!! Well done!

Am just getting ready to go to a friend's burpday party down in Telford... Got some nice short jeans on and a pink corset. Gotta do my face next *lol*


----------



## feorag

Calmed down now! :blush:

It was the fact that I obviously was avoiding him - and surely it doesn't take half a brain to realise that there must be a reason?? He caught the dog and put it on a leader then and kept it on all the way home, cos I was so mad once I found my keys that I turned back for home and followed him all the way back catching up as we went cos I was walking fast!

It's just that when you feel you're making progress you only have to meet one idiot with an aggressive little shit of a dog and you're back to square one!


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone. Have had a really lovely day went to the Isle of Wight to see my brother The ferry trip over was very windy and cold but as soon as we got there it was like we were in a different country lol so hot. Well got to se ehim for two hours instead of just one and then came home feryy ride home was windy but not cold and then sat outside for five mins but realised I had caught the sun really badly. The animals have been so excited to have us home and Nero wont leave us alone but keeps biting my oh think he is annoyed we left him on his own for so long lol. Now have to wait another month to get to see my brother again but still all in all cant wait


----------



## ami_j

im glad im not an animal, im hot enough as it is...the rats are all flaked out on the sheleves poor things all bar three have thick fur coats...got the window open for them going to see if i have any frozen peas


----------



## Shell195

Its very quiet on here tonight:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its very quiet on here tonight:whistling2:


 indeed it is what shall we talk about


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> indeed it is what shall we talk about


 
Ermmmmmmmmmm:lol2: Are you better now?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ermmmmmmmmmm:lol2: Are you better now?


 indeed much better i went to work and everything :lol2: but the heat made me rathr ill in the aftrnoon but i'm sure it was just the heat. how are the dups doing any sight yet


----------



## feorag

Hiya - me here too and I'd like to know if you've caught sight of the dups yet too!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Hiya - me here too and I'd like to know if you've caught sight of the dups yet too!


 good evening eileen missed you earlier when i took my bath lol


----------



## ami_j

anyone elses pets not liking the heat much?


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> good evening eileen missed you earlier when i took my bath lol


Ooh, shame I missed that! :lol2:

Jaime, mine don't seem too bothered about the heat so far.


----------



## Shell195

Im back now just fed the hoggies and came downstairs with a sore big toe, I have now extracted a quill from my toe:lol2:
The Dup`s are still there but I havent even caught a glimpse yet:bash:
The heat does strange things Tom, one of my old dogs was panting for England so we brought the air cooler down for him.


----------



## ashley

Evening!

Eileen, we have idiots like that here too. My mum was walking Midge in the park a couple of weeks ago and a staffie type dog came charging towards her out of nowhere. Because my mum's not the smartest peanut in the turd, she assumed it was an agressive killer pit bull and was terrified. The dog turned out to be friendly enough but the owner didn't even come after it but kept walking. Midge has been attacked twice now. Both times she was on lead and the other dogs were off lead. It really annoys me as she is submissive anyway and now won't walk past the houses where the other dogs live.

Well, I'm nearly on the count-down now. 12 weeks tomorrow until I get married. I'm going to be so busy though, still need shoes and a veil, I've got 3 courses and an exam coming up at work, hospital appointments and will be starting a new job in September/October offshore so I'm excited and nervous about that too. The new job will be good but I'm a bit gutted we're going to have to hold off trying for a baby because the longer I leave it, the harder it will be.

We've had a really hot day here too, not fun when you're stuck for over 2 1/2 hours in the car trying to get to work and the roads shut due to a crash :bash: There was lightning on the way home though which I love!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> anyone elses pets not liking the heat much?


 all mine are fine lookily we had all the windows open all week


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ooh, shame I missed that! :lol2:
> 
> Jaime, my don't seem too bothered about the heat so far.


awww my rats are acting like they are boiled poor things , and its only gonna get hotter


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> all mine are fine lookily we had all the windows open all week


mine are open too , its helping a bit


----------



## feorag

Sounds likje you've got a lot happening in the next 3 months then, Ashley?


----------



## Shell195

Ashley it all sounds very exciting


----------



## Shell195

I could get a complex as whenever I post everyone else stops:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I could get a complex as whenever I post everyone else stops:gasp:


 awww its not your fault shell. you should end all your comments with a question from now on


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I could get a complex as whenever I post everyone else stops:gasp:


That's funny - that usually happens to me.

I post - it goes quiet, I wait - nothing happens, I give up and go to bed - everyone comes on yakking til the small hours and it takes me ages to catch up the next morning.

So you can all start now cos I'm off to bed.

Meeting Iain and Shirley and the girls at Gretna tomorrow to hear all about their holiday in America and pick up my new face painting stuff that I ordered in America and had sent to Iain. :2thumb:

Quick visit in the morning before I go - if I've got time.


----------



## Charlibob

This might sound a bit crazy but, how the buggery do I stop Tabitha swallowing hairballs? :lol2:

She has a bit off an issue with them anyway so is on royal canin intense hairball, has malt paste and anti hairball treats, these have all helped her to hack them up but then she swallows them again :bash: Me and Mark have watched her do it many many times as he told me about it first and I didn't believe him. She starts hacking one up, it comes up and she promptly swallows them back down. I really don't have a clue what to do now, I've done all I can to help her get them up or send them out the other way but her swallowing them again is just making the problem go in a circle.


----------



## Shell195

Like this ?
Not seen baby Dup`s?
Ive had a hog spike in my toe?
Im bored stiff?
Im gardening tomorrow and 3 of my hogs go to new homes?



















:lol2::lol2::lol2: *?:whistling2:*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's funny - that usually happens to me.
> 
> I post - it goes quiet, I wait - nothing happens, I give up and go to bed - everyone comes on yakking til the small hours and it takes me ages to catch up the next morning.
> 
> So you can all start now cos I'm off to bed.
> 
> Meeting Iain and Shirley and the girls at Gretna tomorrow to hear all about their holiday in America and pick up my new face painting stuff that I ordered in America and had sent to Iain. :2thumb:
> 
> Quick visit in the morning before I go - if I've got time.


 
Have a great time:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> This might sound a bit crazy but, how the buggery do I stop Tabitha swallowing hairballs? :lol2:
> 
> She has a bit off an issue with them anyway so is on royal canin intense hairball, has malt paste and anti hairball treats, these have all helped her to hack them up but then she swallows them again :bash: Me and Mark have watched her do it many many times as he told me about it first and I didn't believe him. She starts hacking one up, it comes up and she promptly swallows them back down. I really don't have a clue what to do now, I've done all I can to help her get them up or send them out the other way but her swallowing them again is just making the problem go in a circle.


 
Ive never heard of this before, what a strange girl


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Like this ?
> Not seen baby Dup`s?
> Ive had a hog spike in my toe?
> Im bored stiff?
> Im gardening tomorrow and 3 of my hogs go to new homes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2: *?:whistling2:*


 i wa soo tempted not to reply then :lol2:
i shall answer them all 
1 tell the dups their taking the mick now get out
2 poor big toe
3 play some music, watch a film or talk to me about hedgehogs
4 do you enjoy gardening, bet you'll miss the hoggies wish one was comming here


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Ive never heard of this before, what a strange girl


Shes a bit of a special kitty!

I've tried shouting her when I hear the final hack that brings it up but she just swallows it then looks at me like what have I done now?? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Me upstairs now turning off bit computer.

I was typing an e-mail to someone upstairs when Barry came home so I rushed and finished it, then went downstairs to make tea. I've been checking my e-mails all night waiting for a reply and wondering why this lady hasn't replied to me when she wants to buy my face paints and I've been 'chatting' to her all day.

Came upstairs to switch off the computer and the bloody thing is still here, cos I didn't send it! Duh!! :roll:


Shell195 said:


> Like this ?
> Not seen baby Dup`s?
> Ive had a hog spike in my toe?
> Im bored stiff?
> Im gardening tomorrow and 3 of my hogs go to new homes?
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2: *?:whistling2:*


I'm with Tom on this!

Tell them Dups to get the babies out so we can see them.
Shame about the toe - hope it's OK.
Sorry you're bored
Enjoy your gardening and don't cry when the hogs go! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Ive never heard of this before, what a strange girl


I've never heard of anything like that before either Charlie - sorry! None of mine do it!

Now I really am off to bed.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i wa soo tempted not to reply then :lol2:
> i shall answer them all
> 1 tell the dups their taking the mick now get out
> 2 poor big toe
> 3 play some music, watch a film or talk to me about hedgehogs
> 4 do you enjoy gardening, bet you'll miss the hoggies wish one was comming here


I dont think I will ever see the baby Dup`s, maybe they are in my head:whistling2:
My toe is now fine 
I have watched a film and dont want to listen to music at the minute, its bad enough listening to one of the dogs snoring:lol2:
I do like gardening but not power washing but it needs to be done tomorrow as the flags are green
I hate the thought of my baby hogs going, especially Harvey hes sooooooo laid back and cuddly, Naomi R is having him so I know he wil have a great home and I will still have to left to cuddle. Once these last 2 have gone I am buying an Albino baby girl:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed too, night everyone *waves


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im off to bed too, night everyone *waves


 night


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Sounds likje you've got a lot happening in the next 3 months then, Ashley?


Yeah, definitely! Time'd passing so quickly too, I don't know how I'm going to fit it all in!



Shell195 said:


> Ashley it all sounds very exciting


Yeah but scary too. I'm just gutted I can't lose weight though. After the hospital messed up last time, it's taken a year to get another appointment to try get sorted out. I sometimes wonder why I bother paying tax and NI because I don't get anything back :bash:


----------



## feorag

I am right in thinking you've got PCOS, haven't you Ashley? If so, you're on a hiding to nothing trying to lose weight! That's such a shame!

I wish I knew why I couldn't get the weight off - the only way it works for me is starvation, cos I can't stop eating! :roll:

Well, we'll be off in a minute to meet Iain & Shirley so speaky tonight!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I am right in thinking you've got PCOS, haven't you Ashley? If so, you're on a hiding to nothing trying to lose weight! That's such a shame!
> 
> I wish I knew why I couldn't get the weight off - the only way it works for me is starvation, cos I can't stop eating! :roll:
> 
> Well, we'll be off in a minute to meet Iain & Shirley so speaky tonight!


 i have a bbq to go to tonight so i'll see you tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Enjoy it and make sure the burgers are properly cooked! :lol2: You don't want the skitters again!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Just a quick question for you girlies who have dealt with wild birdies...and 2 cat questions...

1. At my bf's work there is a nest of bluetits, he is so happy about having them at work, he showed me yesterday and stupidly well i think stupidly they are in a metal pole in the ground. a bit like a drain pipe but metal. this is about 4 /5 foot high... and they are at the bottom of it...
i was thinking, will they be able to get out when it comes to flying...and in this weather? i bet they have got to hot today, i have asked him to go look but i havent heard back from him.

2. At my bf's work they have had 2 farm cats, well stray cats, they sit in the area they work at, and lewis leaves out munchies and water for them (other wise they would only get wild animals, and they are both old, he worries they woudlnt get enough)... they are both over 13, one of which is a long haired cat. extremely matted, onyl has half a tail, and has a serious head tit problem, and is very thing... i personally belivee it needs to be taken to a vets of some sort, is there a charity that would get her back to health and re realse her?

3.Whilst walking down the village the other day i spotted a ginger cat (i love ginger cats ) so i went to have a stroke, he was SO friendly... but horrifically thin, old, half an ear missing, black insides of his ears REALLY dirty... and matted. He needed to see a vet, but i didnt have a cage etc etc. A old man then walked past me and said, oh so youve found the General then, thats apparently what he is called, and he stays in the pubs ground, as a stray... 
again is there somewhere where i coudl take it, to be broutgh back to health and re realsed?


I dont want either cat pts, the ginger could be a house pet i imagine as he is so friendly. Nor can i afford to treat them. only to re lease them miles from me...

Any ideas?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Just a quick question for you girlies who have dealt with wild birdies...and 2 cat questions...
> 
> 1. At my bf's work there is a nest of bluetits, he is so happy about having them at work, he showed me yesterday and stupidly well i think stupidly they are in a metal pole in the ground. a bit like a drain pipe but metal. this is about 4 /5 foot high... and they are at the bottom of it...
> i was thinking, will they be able to get out when it comes to flying...and in this weather? i bet they have got to hot today, i have asked him to go look but i havent heard back from him.
> 
> 2. At my bf's work they have had 2 farm cats, well stray cats, they sit in the area they work at, and lewis leaves out munchies and water for them (other wise they would only get wild animals, and they are both old, he worries they woudlnt get enough)... they are both over 13, one of which is a long haired cat. extremely matted, onyl has half a tail, and has a serious head tit problem, and is very thing... i personally belivee it needs to be taken to a vets of some sort, is there a charity that would get her back to health and re realse her?
> 
> 3.Whilst walking down the village the other day i spotted a ginger cat (i love ginger cats ) so i went to have a stroke, he was SO friendly... but horrifically thin, old, half an ear missing, black insides of his ears REALLY dirty... and matted. He needed to see a vet, but i didnt have a cage etc etc. A old man then walked past me and said, oh so youve found the General then, thats apparently what he is called, and he stays in the pubs ground, as a stray...
> again is there somewhere where i coudl take it, to be broutgh back to health and re realsed?
> 
> 
> I dont want either cat pts, the ginger could be a house pet i imagine as he is so friendly. Nor can i afford to treat them. only to re lease them miles from me...
> 
> Any ideas?


 
Not sure about the birds but it seems to be a very long way for the fledlings to climb when it comes to leaving the nest and in this weather I would imagine it would be like an oven. Have you got a wildlife rescue near you, if so tell them about them.

For the cats try one of the larger charities but if they do something they would have to be released in the same place they where found in or they will have no food source and the local toms will beat them up and chase them off.


----------



## Shell195

3 of my hoglets have set off to new homes and Im missing them already


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> 3 of my hoglets have set off to new homes and Im missing them already


You could always call Steve and scream, "STOP THE VAN!" 

Don't miss them too much, you can always check up on their owners on the forum! 
It won't be long before you're being bombarded with lovely photos of them in their new homes too - it'll be like they never left!


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> You could always call Steve and scream, "STOP THE VAN!"
> 
> Don't miss them too much, you can always check up on their owners on the forum!
> It won't be long before you're being bombarded with lovely photos of them in their new homes too - it'll be like they never left!


 
:lol2: I am delighted that the 3 have excellent homes to go to and I know they will keep me updated. Once I have found homes for the last one(I have 2 but one is a hold back until hes more confident) I am buying a new girl:whistling2:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I am delighted that the 3 have excellent homes to go to and I know they will keep me updated. Once I have found homes for the last one(I have 2 but one is a hold back until hes more confident) I am buying a new girl:whistling2:


:gasp: Sounds like you're addicted! They must be so easy to fall in love with! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> :gasp: Sounds like you're addicted! They must be so easy to fall in love with! :flrt:


Totally addicted:lol2: I have become a hedgieholic:whistling2:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> Totally addicted:lol2: I have become a hedgieholic:whistling2:


I know I'll have one someday too, as soon as I have the time & space to dedicate to one!
How is your shy boy doing?


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> I know I'll have one someday too, as soon as I have the time & space to dedicate to one!
> *How is your shy boy doing?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> He is a lot better but still very huffy when I first pick him up.


----------



## Luxy

Oh my God...

I just went into the kitchen to ring in a take away order (Saturday night, why not!) The sliding door was shoved open, and there was Charlie, our special cat, _outside _unsupervised (for the first time in his life!) *killing a bird*!!!

I nearly fainted. I dropped the phone. By the time I got to him the bird had escaped. I don't know how he wedged the door open - it's so heavy that sometimes we can't open it! I don't know where the bird came from - why was it _right_ outside the door? I don't know how Charlie knew how to catch it - he's never been outside alone before! He can't even_ sleep _without falling over, how could he have caught the bird? He has a collar with a bell! Oh Lordy...

I blame Shell... After putting him on the Royal Canin food he's turned into super-cat! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Oh my God...
> 
> I just went into the kitchen to ring in a take away order (Saturday night, why not!) The sliding door was shoved open, and there was Charlie, our special cat, _outside _unsupervised (for the first time in his life!) *killing a bird*!!!
> 
> I nearly fainted. I dropped the phone. By the time I got to him the bird had escaped. I don't know how he wedged the door open - it's so heavy that sometimes we can't open it! I don't know where the bird came from - why was it _right_ outside the door? I don't know how Charlie knew how to catch it - he's never been outside alone before! He can't even_ sleep _without falling over, how could he have caught the bird? He has a collar with a bell! Oh Lordy...
> 
> I blame Shell... After putting him on the Royal Canin food he's turned into super-cat! :gasp:


:lol2: Dont be blaming me. I would imagine it was a fledgling but the rest I cant answer, he certainly sounds a lot livelier


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Dont be blaming me. I would imagine it was a fledgling but the rest I cant answer, he certainly sounds a lot livelier


It probably was a fledgling. Some starlings set up a nest in our garage a while ago, could have been one of their babies. It was gone before I got to Charlie. Thank God. If it flew away he can't have done too much damage.

I'm am stunned though, I couldn't believe it was happening! He definitely is livelier. What I can't understand is that, of all the times he's been to the vet, no solution could be found. They said, that's just the way the he is. 

Then along comes this super-miracle-magic-food and all of a sudden he's a bird slaying monster, throwing open doors and what not!


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> It probably was a fledgling. Some starlings set up a nest in our garage a while ago, could have been one of their babies. It was gone before I got to Charlie. Thank God. If it flew away he can't have done too much damage.
> 
> I'm am stunned though, I couldn't believe it was happening! He definitely is livelier. What I can't understand is that, of all the times he's been to the vet, no solution could be found. They said, that's just the way the he is.
> 
> Then along comes this super-miracle-magic-food and all of a sudden he's a bird slaying monster, throwing open doors and what not!


 
:lol2: have you tried adding other things to it yet to see if it has awakened his appetite?


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: have you tried adding other things to it yet to see if it has awakened his appetite?


It has, he's been eating like he's making up for all those years of missed meals! 
Dry food, wet foods, treats, he's having a little bit of everything now. It's really surprising to see.
But it's a relief to see him finally doing so well (attempted bird murder aside!)


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> It has, he's been eating like he's making up for all those years of missed meals!
> Dry food, wet foods, treats, he's having a little bit of everything now. It's really surprising to see.
> But it's a relief to see him finally doing so well (attempted bird murder aside!)


 

That is excellent news:no1:


----------



## ashley

Evening!



feorag said:


> I am right in thinking you've got PCOS, haven't you Ashley? If so, you're on a hiding to nothing trying to lose weight! That's such a shame!
> 
> I wish I knew why I couldn't get the weight off - the only way it works for me is starvation, cos I can't stop eating! :roll:
> 
> Well, we'll be off in a minute to meet Iain & Shirley so speaky tonight!


Yeah, I do. I was diagnosed over a year ago now and had no help at all. I have had symptoms for 3 years now after stopping the pill but I thought it was great not having periods! I thought the extra weight piling on was because we'd just moved into our house so weren't eating so healthily. I guess I'm lucky because I don't have some of the obvious symptoms but the ones I do have, have ruined my self confidence.

Well I've had an alright day and a great evening. Went to the pub for lunch with my mum, grandma, aunt and cousin which was great apart from everyone kept asking if I wasn't too hot (I sweat really badly which I got told is one of the symptoms so had a zip up top over my t-shirt) which got annoying after a while. I then went over to Stu's mums and we took Midge up to Haddo which is a country park type place with a dog exercise area. By this time it had cooled down a little, and we walked roung the big lake and Midge had a paddle and loved flushing out the pheasants and crows. I then went back to Tina's and sat yapping for hours and ended up staying for tea then we took Midge through the fields at the back of her house and up to the stream which she loved and now she's crashed out so I have peace :2thumb:

I'm going to head off to bed in a minute, the heat doesn't agree with me and tires me out so quickly!


----------



## sammy1969

ashley said:


> Evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do. I was diagnosed over a year ago now and had no help at all. I have had symptoms for 3 years now after stopping the pill but I thought it was great not having periods! I thought the extra weight piling on was because we'd just moved into our house so weren't eating so healthily. I guess I'm lucky because I don't have some of the obvious symptoms but the ones I do have, have ruined my self confidence.
> 
> Well I've had an alright day and a great evening. Went to the pub for lunch with my mum, grandma, aunt and cousin which was great apart from everyone kept asking if I wasn't too hot (I sweat really badly which I got told is one of the symptoms so had a zip up top over my t-shirt) which got annoying after a while. I then went over to Stu's mums and we took Midge up to Haddo which is a country park type place with a dog exercise area. By this time it had cooled down a little, and we walked roung the big lake and Midge had a paddle and loved flushing out the pheasants and crows. I then went back to Tina's and sat yapping for hours and ended up staying for tea then we took Midge through the fields at the back of her house and up to the stream which she loved and now she's crashed out so I have peace :2thumb:
> 
> I'm going to head off to bed in a minute, the heat doesn't agree with me and tires me out so quickly!


HI Ashley
PCOS is never easy to deal with I have it to as does my aunt and she has had two lovely boys even after being told she had no hope of ever having one. The symptoms are never easy to deal with and I know as I have some of the really obvious ones like excess hair growth and severe weight gain despite a healthy diet. All I want to say really is never give up on your hopes for a child it can happen when you are least expecting it. My Aunt fell for her second 17 years after her first and she was 40 and had her husband walk out on her a few months before and her mum die literally a few days before she fell pregnant to her husband they were still in touch and were helping each other though greiving process things happened and voila. I will never forget the first time I saw little Stuart it was when she was having a scan and was convinced she had a cyst. I went in with her for moral support and was so shocked my chin hit the floor and he is like my baby too went althrough the pregancy with her, so if she can do it so can you so keep your chin up hun and never stop beleiving it can happen


----------



## feorag

I thought that was right Ashley. So were you covering up because of sweat marks?? I ask because my daughter, Elise has a really heavy sweating problem. Don't know if I've mentioned it on here before, but she's just got a job and has to wear a uniform, which comprises a blue blouse (she almost always wears either white or black because the sweat marks aren't so noticeable).

She was on the phone telling me about how worried she was about having to wear this blue blouse which would show the sweat marks, so I ordered her some stick on underarm protectors which are designed to absorb the sweat and she phoned me yesterday to say that they'd arrived and she'd worn them for work and they were great! 

Well we're home and I've had a lovely day! And Skye was great! :2thumb:

We stopped on the way and gave him a little walk and then met Iain & Shirley at Gretna. Sat outside and had coffee, then a sandwich and a good old chat about their holidays etc. Then we had a quick mooch about the shops and set off for home. 10 minutes down the road, Iain rang to ask if, among all my carrier bags, there was a black one that belonged to him. Sure enough there was! It wasn't particularly the golf balls he'd bought that worried him, but he'd put his camera in there as well and we won't be seeing them now until maybe July. So we turned around and went back to Gretna. Then Shirley suggested we went into Gretna and got fish and chips and ate them in the park. So we did and finally left at about 8:00. We saw lots of dogs within the shopping precinct and Skye was great with them, because only the 2 westies we saw barked at him the rest just ignored him and he ignored them! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I thought that was right Ashley. So were you covering up because of sweat marks?? I ask because my daughter, Elise has a really heavy sweating problem. Don't know if I've mentioned it on here before, but she's just got a job and has to wear a uniform, which comprises a blue blouse (she almost always wears either white or black because the sweat marks aren't so noticeable).
> 
> She was on the phone telling me about how worried she was about having to wear this blue blouse which would show the sweat marks, so I ordered her some stick on underarm protectors which are designed to absorb the sweat and she phoned me yesterday to say that they'd arrived and she'd worn them for work and they were great!
> 
> Well we're home and I've had a lovely day! And Skye was great! :2thumb:
> 
> We stopped on the way and gave him a little walk and then met Iain & Shirley at Gretna. Sat outside and had coffee, then a sandwich and a good old chat about their holidays etc. Then we had a quick mooch about the shops and set off for home. 10 minutes down the road, Iain rang to ask if, among all my carrier bags, there was a black one that belonged to him. Sure enough there was! It wasn't particularly the golf balls he'd bought that worried him, but he'd put his camera in there as well and we won't be seeing them now until maybe July. So we turned around and went back to Gretna. Then Shirley suggested we went into Gretna and got fish and chips and ate them in the park. So we did and finally left at about 8:00. We saw lots of dogs within the shopping precinct and Skye was great with them, because only the 2 westies we saw barked at him the rest just ignored him and he ignored them! :2thumb:


good boy skye


----------



## feorag

Tomorrow he'll probably blot his copy book and do something totally stupid! :roll: but for today he's definitely good boy Skye!! :lol2:

He absolutely adores our Iain .... and Mollie!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Tomorrow he'll probably blot his copy book and do something totally stupid! :roll: but for today he's definitely good boy Skye!! :lol2:
> 
> He absolutely adores our Iain .... and Mollie!


 good evening see just when your at the end of your tether he makes a complete turn around and becomes mummys golden boy


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> good evening see just when your at the end of your tether he makes a complete turn around and becomes mummys golden boy


:lol2: And how long will it last?

Did you enjoy your bbq?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Tomorrow he'll probably blot his copy book and do something totally stupid! :roll: but for today he's definitely good boy Skye!! :lol2:
> 
> He absolutely adores our Iain .... and Mollie!


i have a dog like that :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Lucky you! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Lucky you! :whistling2:


hes pulled the front of the drawers in the hall off trying to get to his food...hes not doing bad to say he is 14 next month:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Can I stand 14 years with Skye??? :whistling2:

You've done well to get him to 14 and he's obviously still got a lot of attitude then!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: And how long will it last?
> 
> Did you enjoy your bbq?


 was ok got there a bit late and missed most of the people i knew but we met some other freinds there who are freinds with the hosts sister and we never knew also this guys mum works with my mum and again we never new lol. 

as for skye a good days a good day means theres still hope


----------



## Shell195

I was going to bed but someone....................Steven........... left Elmo(MC) in the kitchen with the window wide open and now he wont come in:bash:
Steves in bed and soft arse is waiting for the cat to get bored:bash:
Sounds like you all had a great day, mine was spent gardening and it was to hot for that.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Can I stand 14 years with Skye??? :whistling2:
> 
> You've done well to get him to 14 and he's obviously still got a lot of attitude then!


you mean ive done well not to throttle him before now :lol2:
he does , hes going a bit senile and takes himself off , wonders off in a world of his own, have to keep my eye on him 24.7


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I was going to bed but someone....................Steven........... left Elmo(MC) in the kitchen with the window wide open and now he wont come in:bash:
> Steves in bed and soft arse is waiting for the cat to get bored:bash:
> Sounds like you all had a great day, mine was spent gardening and it was to hot for that.


 i had work in yhe after noon that wasn't great


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I was going to bed but someone....................Steven........... left Elmo(MC) in the kitchen with the window wide open and now he wont come in:bash:
> Steves in bed and soft arse is waiting for the cat to get bored:bash:
> Sounds like you all had a great day, mine was spent gardening and it was to hot for that.


i was cleaning , it was hot enough indoors


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Would it be wrong of me to say my heart sank when I looked out the window this morning and saw blue skies and sun and barely a breeze through the trees? I really don't like this level of heat - it just exhausts me and I don't like sweating at all!! Believe me, once you've been through the menopause and sweated for England, the very thought of sweating is horrifying! that's why I won't exercise!! It makes you sweat!!! :lol2:

Well I've got loads of stuff to do today. House needs an overhaul through being out all day yesterday. Stuff to be sorted and put away and I'm dying to do some experimenting with my new face painting stuff.

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## purplekitten

I dont like the hot weather either, reminds me of when i was heavily pregnant in the middle of summer... how i suffered then :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im with you Eileen I dont do extreme heat. Weve had all the dogs out for a run as I am at the sanctuary today then staying at my friends until about 9.00 pm as her Dad is very old and ill and he lives in Scotland so she has gone to visit him but needs me at hers to look ater all the animals

I have had an enquiry about one of my hoglets(Preloved) but they obviously havent done any research and when I suggested they joined Pygmyhogs uk they did but thought I meant that registering without any posts warranted them to buy him......WRONG
They dont seem to want to listen to me yet want to pick him up on Saturday. Its all wrong so I have declined but now they are getting funny about it


----------



## freekygeeky

Here are some photos from today they are squiffy, its difficult to take a picture of your thigh! lol



































hope you like


----------



## NaomiR

what IS that actually a picture of??

I'm LOVING the heat (any hotter and I won't be so enthusiastic!!) and am watching my kitten catch flies, well she's trying anyway the house is wrecked but it's hilarious :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

my tattoo?...


NaomiR said:


> what IS that actually a picture of??
> 
> I'm LOVING the heat (any hotter and I won't be so enthusiastic!!) and am watching my kitten catch flies, well she's trying anyway the house is wrecked but it's hilarious :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> They dont seem to want to listen to me yet want to pick him up on Saturday. Its all wrong so I have declined but now they are getting funny about it


That your prerogative though, Shell, you can sell your animals to whomever you like and if you don't like then don't sell. I refused a few people in my time too - gut feeling cut in and said "no".

Gina it looks like it's settling down a bit now - the redness is going! :2thumb:


----------



## purplekitten

freekygeeky said:


> Here are some photos from today they are squiffy, its difficult to take a picture of your thigh! lol
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> hope you like


love that tattoo, its really good and all the details great :2thumb:


----------



## Evie

Hi all, just thought I'd post this pic of my sisters puppy, we went puppy shopping yesterday and bought lots of bits and pieces for her. My sis can't wait 'til the 5th of June when Coco comes home :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Evie said:


> Hi all, just thought I'd post this pic of my sisters puppy, we went puppy shopping yesterday and bought lots of bits and pieces for her. My sis can't wait 'til the 5th of June when Coco comes home :flrt::flrt:
> 
> image


Afternoon everyone
THat puppy is lovely and cute.
Just got in from taking the dogs and cats ouside for a run had three men gigling like school girls because Dante always omes with us when we walk the two dogs constantly demanding affection along the way but it was far to hot to stay out for too long. So now having a nice quiet afternoon indoors Glyn is on ps3 and im catching up on here,lol.


----------



## feorag

Afternoon girls. Helen that puppy is uber cute! :2thumb: No wonder your sister is excited waiting for her to arrive.

I'm wondering whether any of my spider jewellery has sold at the BTS show today! I'm so hoping some has, because I'm mega out of pocket so far on my jewellery that I need to sell some stuff to be able to buy some more beads and charms etc.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Afternoon girls. Helen that puppy is uber cute! :2thumb: No wonder your sister is excited waiting for her to arrive.
> 
> I'm wondering whether any of my spider jewellery has sold at the BTS show today! I'm so hoping some has, because I'm mega out of pocket so far on my jewellery that I need to sell some stuff to be able to buy some more beads and charms etc.


 it should do, i was tempted to ask for some of it as a surprise for diana but thought moving should be higher on our list of priorities at the moment


----------



## feorag

Well, fingers crossed some of it has, cos I'd be dead chuffed, as well as relieved if it has! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Well, fingers crossed some of it has, cos I'd be dead chuffed, as well as relieved if it has! :lol2:


 always clasifieds if it hasn't or e-bay


----------



## ashley

sammy1969 said:


> HI Ashley
> PCOS is never easy to deal with I have it to as does my aunt and she has had two lovely boys even after being told she had no hope of ever having one. The symptoms are never easy to deal with and I know as I have some of the really obvious ones like excess hair growth and severe weight gain despite a healthy diet. All I want to say really is never give up on your hopes for a child it can happen when you are least expecting it. My Aunt fell for her second 17 years after her first and she was 40 and had her husband walk out on her a few months before and her mum die literally a few days before she fell pregnant to her husband they were still in touch and were helping each other though greiving process things happened and voila. I will never forget the first time I saw little Stuart it was when she was having a scan and was convinced she had a cyst. I went in with her for moral support and was so shocked my chin hit the floor and he is like my baby too went althrough the pregancy with her, so if she can do it so can you so keep your chin up hun and never stop beleiving it can happen


Thanks, it's good in a way knowing I'm not on my own. None of my family understand as they've never gone through it. The worst bit is I find myself thinking there's something wrong with me, like the sweating for example then when I finally confide in someone I find out it's another symptom of PCOS. It's like everything's being blamed on PCOS and I can't help but feel some people think I'm making it up.



feorag said:


> I thought that was right Ashley. So were you covering up because of sweat marks?? I ask because my daughter, Elise has a really heavy sweating problem. Don't know if I've mentioned it on here before, but she's just got a job and has to wear a uniform, which comprises a blue blouse (she almost always wears either white or black because the sweat marks aren't so noticeable).


It's not really under my arms. I used to get it bad under my arms but started using Mitchum deodrant and it's amazing! I never thought anything would work. It's the rest of my body but I cover up because my back gets really bad so my top sticks to it. My head and forehead are really bad too but I read on a forum last night that someone uses baby talc, so I put some on my face this morning and it seemed to help for a while so that's quite good!

I managed to go shopping today with my mum, and found if I stuck to the more air conditioned shops it wasn't too bad


----------



## feorag

I know how you feel Ashley and totally sympathise. The menopause seems to have totally c*cked up my body thermostat and now I'm always hot.

We sleep in a 4.5 summer quilt in winter, with the bedroom window (facing north!) always open and a thin bedspread with a cotton quilt in the summer. We've put a ceiling fan in the bedroom which runs from early May until mid-October and I have a free standing one which runs in the living room the same time most evenings when it's been really hot, cos at least my living room stays cool. And I still wake up every morning sweating - while poor Barry has taken to wearing pyjamas in the winter cos he's freezing! :lol2: I haven't worn a jumper for about 15 years until last winter when I found I could wear one, but only when walking the dog!


----------



## ami_j

hey guys ^^


----------



## feorag

Hi Jamie! How are you?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Hi Jamie! How are you?


boiling  been baking today and its all gone wrong lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> boiling  been baking today and its all gone wrong lol


 hi jaime your suposed to put the weed in the cake and bake it not get stoned off your face and then bake a cake (ps. i don't take drugs )


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hi jaime your suposed to put the weed in the cake and bake it not get stoned off your face and then bake a cake (ps. i don't take drugs )


??? will stick to coffee cake me thinks....


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ??? will stick to coffee cake me thinks....


 was just inventing a reason for the baking not working not accusing you of being a stoner, sorry


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> was just inventing a reason for the baking not working not accusing you of being a stoner, sorry


it didnt work cos it fell on the floor lol, and the cake , even tho it was on the right temp for the right time, burnt on top and sunk in thr middle:S


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> it didnt work cos it fell on the floor lol, and the cake , even tho it was on the right temp for the right time, burnt on top and sunk in thr middle:S


 cut out the middle and call it an epic doughnut


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> cut out the middle and call it an epic doughnut


did you miss the bit where it fell on the floor?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> did you miss the bit where it fell on the floor?


 indeed i did


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> indeed i did


wasnt eating it after being on the floor lol


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> it didnt work cos it fell on the floor lol, and the cake , even tho it was on the right temp for the right time, burnt on top and sunk in thr middle:S


:lol2: Sorry, shouldn't laugh, but I did! :blush:



ami_j said:


> wasnt eating it after being on the floor lol


Why not?? I would have!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: Sorry, shouldn't laugh, but I did! :blush:
> 
> Why not?? I would have!!


was meant to be making a sandwich cake and the first half , the mix fell on the floor , so i made another half and that ended up on the floor cooked....
the floor needs washing , defo wouldnt eat off it lol


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> That your prerogative though, Shell, you can sell your animals to whomever you like and if you don't like then don't sell. I refused a few people in my time too - gut feeling cut in and said "no".
> 
> Gina it looks like it's settling down a bit now - the redness is going! :2thumb:





purplekitten said:


> love that tattoo, its really good and all the details great :2thumb:




thankyou


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> was meant to be making a sandwich cake and the first half , the mix fell on the floor , so i made another half and that ended up on the floor cooked....
> the floor needs washing , defo wouldnt eat off it lol


Ach!!! What's a few germs between friends?? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ach!!! What's a few germs between friends?? :lol2:


and dust :lol2: ew :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Nothing wrong with a bit of dust. It can be dangerous to be too clean you know!!!

I've just had an e-mail from Chris, Selena's friend and he reckons he's sold about two-thirds of my jewellery!!!!!!! :gasp: I'm ecstatic!!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of dust. It can be dangerous to be too clean you know!!!
> 
> I've just had an e-mail from Chris, Selena's friend and he reckons he's sold about two-thirds of my jewellery!!!!!!! :gasp: I'm ecstatic!!!


no its not too clean but the dog walks on that floor, shoes from outside ...


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of dust. It can be dangerous to be too clean you know!!!
> 
> I've just had an e-mail from Chris, Selena's friend and he reckons he's sold about two-thirds of my jewellery!!!!!!! :gasp: I'm ecstatic!!!


 well done it did look great


----------



## feorag

Thanks Tom.

I've just had an e-mail from the family in Lymm in Cheshire who bought a kitten from me 10 years ago. Actually he is Arnie's brother (the cat whose photograph I posted a couple of days ago).

He's the one on the right and the youngster beside him was bred by someone I put the family onto when their older girl died last year.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been catching up. I didnt get back from the sanctuary until 10.15pm as one of the kittens was unwell so we got an emergency vet appointment and I took him. Its flipping Calicivirus:bash: Brought him back to the sanctuary and had to inject him with antibiotics then give him some Metacam.Ive also injected a snotty hedgehog that was brought in. Im beginning to feel like a nurse:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> I've just had an e-mail from the family in Lymm in Cheshire who bought a kitten from me 10 years ago. Actually he is Arnie's brother (the cat whose photograph I posted a couple of days ago).
> 
> He's the one on the right and the youngster beside him was bred by someone I put the family onto when their older girl died last year.
> 
> image


 they are great looking cats


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> I've just had an e-mail from the family in Lymm in Cheshire who bought a kitten from me 10 years ago. Actually he is Arnie's brother (the cat whose photograph I posted a couple of days ago).
> 
> He's the one on the right and the youngster beside him was bred by someone I put the family onto when their older girl died last year.
> 
> image


:flrt:stunning



Shell195 said:


> Ive just been catching up. I didnt get back from the sanctuary until 10.15pm as one of the kittens was unwell so we got an emergency vet appointment and I took him. Its flipping Calicivirus:bash: Brought him back to the sanctuary and had to inject him with antibiotics then give him some Metacam.Ive also injected a snotty hedgehog that was brought in. Im beginning to feel like a nurse:lol2:


oh dear i hope they get well soon


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been catching up. I didnt get back from the sanctuary until 10.15pm as one of the kittens was unwell so we got an emergency vet appointment and I took him. Its flipping Calicivirus:bash: Brought him back to the sanctuary and had to inject him with antibiotics then give him some Metacam.Ive also injected a snotty hedgehog that was brought in. Im beginning to feel like a nurse:lol2:


 nurse shell lol, as long as its not a mid wife too many of them in my life


----------



## amyjl

hi guys just put this in a thread but thought i would come to the experts too! this is my problem....

''hi guys


please dont leave any horrible comments as i feel awful as it is

basically one of my house cats fell from our window sometime after 2.30am this morning (23rd May) we live on the top floor so she fell 3 flights.

we didnt realise she had gone until we woke up about 10am. we have been out frantic today trying to find her, enrolling the help of my parents and sisters. but she was spotted by a bloke that works near by at 7.50am as he drove to work about 10metres away from our flat she was in the middle of the road and then ran off.

shes not chipped and doesnt have a tag on her collar as she is a house cat.

posters have been put up, knowcked on doors, searched, called rspca/cats&dogs home/local lost pet search team etc etc and to no avail.

i have now left under the window outside where she fell a bowl of food and water, her bed and some litter from her tray as advised.

besides more posters and phoning round in the morning is there any other ideas that might attract her back?

heres one of the many links i have sorted so you have a pic of her.

MISSING CAT-REWARD IF FOUND-ginger tabby with white feet,tip of tail & chest.Bright Amber eyes.Red velvet collar.Answers to 'Boots' or 'Bee'.Fell from a 3rd storey window any time after 2.30am this morning (23rd May).In Westbury town centre.May be hurt.Is a house cat so will be scared.Photos of her on my profile.please phone 07706157676 or 07914060961 or 01373 859866 24 hours a day if you see her.

http://missingpetregister.com/mp/22553.htm

any help / advice apprieciated!

thanks,

amy''


----------



## Amalthea

*yawn* Hiya ladies (and Tom) *lol*

Been so so so busy!!!! And tired. Got burnt to a crisp yesterday at Alton Towers, and then today, too.... Am feeling kinda warm. *oops* Just sorting out the critters before bed. Tired!!

Got a PM of Ruby.... Apparently Ian is gonna be back either Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## tomwilson

a&m said:


> hi guys just put this in a thread but thought i would come to the experts too! this is my problem....
> 
> ''hi guys
> 
> 
> please dont leave any horrible comments as i feel awful as it is
> 
> basically one of my house cats fell from our window sometime after 2.30am this morning (23rd May) we live on the top floor so she fell 3 flights.
> 
> we didnt realise she had gone until we woke up about 10am. we have been out frantic today trying to find her, enrolling the help of my parents and sisters. but she was spotted by a bloke that works near by at 7.50am as he drove to work about 10metres away from our flat she was in the middle of the road and then ran off.
> 
> shes not chipped and doesnt have a tag on her collar as she is a house cat.
> 
> posters have been put up, knowcked on doors, searched, called rspca/cats&dogs home/local lost pet search team etc etc and to no avail.
> 
> i have now left under the window outside where she fell a bowl of food and water, her bed and some litter from her tray as advised.
> 
> besides more posters and phoning round in the morning is there any other ideas that might attract her back?
> 
> heres one of the many links i have sorted so you have a pic of her.
> 
> MISSING CAT-REWARD IF FOUND-ginger tabby with white feet,tip of tail & chest.Bright Amber eyes.Red velvet collar.Answers to 'Boots' or 'Bee'.Fell from a 3rd storey window any time after 2.30am this morning (23rd May).In Westbury town centre.May be hurt.Is a house cat so will be scared.Photos of her on my profile.please phone 07706157676 or 07914060961 or 01373 859866 24 hours a day if you see her.
> 
> http://missingpetregister.com/mp/22553.htm
> 
> any help / advice apprieciated!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> amy''


same happend to me but we never found him agian hope you find her


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *yawn* Hiya ladies (and Tom) *lol*
> 
> Been so so so busy!!!! And tired. Got burnt to a crisp yesterday at Alton Towers, and then today, too.... Am feeling kinda warm. *oops* Just sorting out the critters before bed. Tired!!
> 
> Got a PM of Ruby.... Apparently Ian is gonna be back either Tuesday or Wednesday


 evening


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *yawn* Hiya ladies (and Tom) *lol*
> 
> Been so so so busy!!!! And tired. Got burnt to a crisp yesterday at Alton Towers, and then today, too.... Am feeling kinda warm. *oops* Just sorting out the critters before bed. Tired!!
> 
> Got a PM of Ruby.... Apparently Ian is gonna be back either Tuesday or Wednesday


oooo i bet your excited


----------



## feorag

Great news Jen, so the blue eyed white cat arrival might be imminent??

A&M, apart from the shock of the fall itself, I doubt she will have come out of it without some sort of injury and so could be hiding up somewhere until she feels better. My cat went missing for 10 days, came back skin and bones, filthy dirty and covered in healed scabs. I was sure he'd been run over and was hiding up somewhere until he felt able to come home, so dont give up hope.

I would continue to try and find her because she could be badly hurt, but I don't know what else you have done that you haven't already.

My cousin lived in one of the large old Georgian terraces in inner city Edinburgh on the first floor. But of course these building are huge and the houses have very high ceilings, so the first floor was probably higher than the first floor of a more modern flat. Their cat fell out of the window and landed in the basement, so he fell 2 storeys, but high storeys. He broke the small bones in his feet. They all healed fine, although he was never able to retract his claws after that, but that was the only damage and he lived for years after that.

So don't give up hope, just hang on in and I hope you can find her.


----------



## feorag

By the way, we walked the streets with our dog searching for him every night and never found him. He came back at about 2:30 in the morning.


----------



## Shell195

a&m said:


> hi guys just put this in a thread but thought i would come to the experts too! this is my problem....
> 
> ''hi guys
> 
> 
> please dont leave any horrible comments as i feel awful as it is
> 
> basically one of my house cats fell from our window sometime after 2.30am this morning (23rd May) we live on the top floor so she fell 3 flights.
> 
> we didnt realise she had gone until we woke up about 10am. we have been out frantic today trying to find her, enrolling the help of my parents and sisters. but she was spotted by a bloke that works near by at 7.50am as he drove to work about 10metres away from our flat she was in the middle of the road and then ran off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes not chipped and doesnt have a tag on her collar as she is a house cat.
> 
> posters have been put up, knowcked on doors, searched, called rspca/cats&dogs home/local lost pet search team etc etc and to no avail.
> 
> i have now left under the window outside where she fell a bowl of food and water, her bed and some litter from her tray as advised.
> 
> besides more posters and phoning round in the morning is there any other ideas that might attract her back?
> 
> heres one of the many links i have sorted so you have a pic of her.
> 
> MISSING CAT-REWARD IF FOUND-ginger tabby with white feet,tip of tail & chest.Bright Amber eyes.Red velvet collar.Answers to 'Boots' or 'Bee'.Fell from a 3rd storey window any time after 2.30am this morning (23rd May).In Westbury town centre.May be hurt.Is a house cat so will be scared.Photos of her on my profile.please phone 07706157676 or 07914060961 or 01373 859866 24 hours a day if you see her.
> 
> http://missingpetregister.com/mp/22553.htm
> 
> any help / advice apprieciated!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> amy''


What a worry, ring all the vets in the area too, you could also ask the local free paper to print you a story with a photo. Hopefully she wont have gone far. Try going out in the middle of the night when its quiet and make feeding noises(tap a dish or shake his biscuits all the normal things you do) and listen for crying.


----------



## Shell195

Evening Jen, night Jen, not long until kitty time:2thumb:


----------



## amyjl

thanks guys will be going out looking again in a min.

am just v.v.upset and angry with myself for opening that dam window!

i know you should pick favourites, but out of the 4 we currently have shes my baby.

shes not food orientated though so wont come straight for food even at home so i dont know what to do. in hate myself.


----------



## Amalthea

What have I missed the past couple days??

I am hoping to bring Thea home next week... I get paid on Friday, so am thinking maybe Tuesday next week, if that works for everybody involved  *fingers crossed*

We are contemplating going to the beach tomorrow... Depending on how we both feel, cuz it has been a knackering couple of days!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been catching up. I didnt get back from the sanctuary until 10.15pm as one of the kittens was unwell so we got an emergency vet appointment and I took him. Its flipping Calicivirus:bash: Brought him back to the sanctuary and had to inject him with antibiotics then give him some Metacam.Ive also injected a snotty hedgehog that was brought in. Im beginning to feel like a nurse:lol2:


Been wondering where you were! :lol2: You were waiting for me to give up and go to bed weren't you? :roll: Cos that's where I'm heading. I'm upstairs now - come to turn this computer off, which I'd forgotten I'd left on ! :lol2:



a&m said:


> thanks guys will be going out looking again in a min.
> 
> am just v.v.upset and angry with myself for opening that dam window!
> 
> i know you should pick favourites, but out of the 4 we currently have shes my baby.
> 
> shes not food orientated though so wont come straight for food even at home so i dont know what to do. in hate myself.


Even if she isn't food oriented, if she's hiding up somewhere, she'll be hungry and so it might work - just give it a try. Problem is it's impossible for her to get back in unless she cries outside the door and you won't hear her if you're upstairs, so you need to get outside and try and find her.

If she's had a bad fright and maybe hurt herself too, she might not be too far away, so look for places dark and comforting for a frightened animal. Shrubbery, dark alleys etc etc and as Shell says, call her and then stop and listen carefully, especially late at night when there aren't as many people around and less traffic so you might be able to hear her.

Poor you!


----------



## Shell195

a&m said:


> thanks guys will be going out looking again in a min.
> 
> am just v.v.upset and angry with myself for opening that dam window!
> 
> i know you should pick favourites, but out of the 4 we currently have shes my baby.
> 
> shes not food orientated though so wont come straight for food even at home so i dont know what to do. in hate myself.


 
In this heat its so hard not to open windows so try not to blame yourself. Maybe invest in some of this Cataire Screening for future use. Still go out and make familiar noises as he will head to what he knows


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Been wondering where you were! :lol2: You were waiting for me to give up and go to bed weren't you? :roll: Cos that's where I'm heading. I'm upstairs now - come to turn this computer off, which I'd forgotten I'd left on ! :lol2:
> 
> Even if she isn't food oriented, if she's hiding up somewhere, she'll be hungry and so it might work - just give it a try. Problem is it's impossible for her to get back in unless she cries outside the door and you won't hear her if you're upstairs, so you need to get outside and try and find her.
> 
> If she's had a bad fright and maybe hurt herself too, she might not be too far away, so look for places dark and comforting for a frightened animal. Shrubbery, dark alleys etc etc and as Shell says, call her and then stop and listen carefully, especially late at night when there aren't as many people around and less traffic so you might be able to hear her.
> 
> Poor you!


 
:lol2: Night Eileen


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Look at the time and not one post:lol2:
My 3 hoglets arrived safe and well in their new homes and everyone seems pleased:no1:

Elmo went missing again yesterday but I got him in last night and he appeared to have an abscess on his toe with a missing claw.This morning I applied a bit of pressure to his toe and it oozed pus. The vets have advised a course of antibiotics.
Poor boy no wonder he was acting strange
Yesterday he actually climbed the pebbledash to escape the garden


----------



## ditta

morning shell, ive been quite busy in the garden, so not been on much, have i missed owt good?


----------



## feorag

You've missed nowt, Ditta. I've been on and off most of the day and nowt's been happening and I had nowt to say, so didn't bother! :lol2:

Glad your baby hoggies have settled well, Shell.

Shame about Elmo though. You know given how much Somalis adore their freedom and hunting and being out and about, none of ours have ever attempted to escape out of the garden. Apart from Merlin when we first did it, cos he'd had over 2 years of freedom, but once he realised he couldn't do it he never tried again, and none of the kittens born here have ever shown any interest in wanting to be out. It's very strange


----------



## ditta

oh well thats good then, no major problems, phewwwww


not much news from the downs -allan household, the chickens have stripped my bedding plants of leaves........diva, cats indoor cat is enjoying the sunshine in the garden with me, mallie the other one watches us from kitchen window but will not come out......spaghetti is driving us bloody mad by constantly meowing for no reason, hes fed and watered and snuggled but he keeps sitting in front of us meowing.......he seems to be responding really well to his meds for his liver...but cat keeps thinking hes in pain or somat cos hes crying....he has no high temp, he is eating, drinking pooping, wandering around the garden, wen hes asleep and he hears us approaching he gets up and starts meowing???//

baby dice is spending a lot of time under the dresser, whether this means she is too hot or she has buns in her oven we dont know but she has definatley changed personality wise over the last few days, she used to spend most of the night with me but she dont want anything to do with me at the minute, it could be the heat i suppose.

thats about it really........spent my birthday money on the garden buying bedding plants and hanging baskets so lots of time tending to these, cat also has her first strawberry on her plant and is amazed....i bought her herbs and salad plants and a small greenhouse and shes loving growing her own


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> she used to spend most of the night with me but she dont want anything to do with me at the minute


I was like that when I was pregnant - it's a woman thing I think! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> I was like that when I was pregnant - it's a woman thing I think! :lol2:


 well lets hope shes having kits then, cos id hate to think shes going off me:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just cooked for Steve and Chris and sent them off to work, peace at last:lol2:
Ditta hopefully Dice is cooking babies :flrt:

Eileen your comment about pregnancy made me have visions of you hiding under things too:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ive just cooked for Steve and Chris and sent them off to work, peace at last:lol2:
> Ditta hopefully Dice is cooking babies :flrt:
> 
> Eileen your comment about pregnancy made me have visions of you hiding under things too:lol2:


 i dont think eileen would fit under our dresser:lol2:

have you any thoughts on spaggy shell?


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i dont think eileen would fit under our dresser:lol2:


I'm damn sure I wouldn't!! Not nowadays - everything is spreading alarmingly! :gasp:

I've just got out of a lovely soaky bath and am in the middle of my 'evaporating' process! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I'm damn sure I wouldn't!! Not nowadays - everything is spreading alarmingly! :gasp:
> 
> I've just got out of a lovely soaky bath and am in the middle of my 'evaporating' process! :lol2:


 is the best way to get dry


----------



## Shell195

Ditta my cats normally meow at me so I dont know about Spaggy. If he was in pain he would hide away and not eat so I dont think its this.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ditta my cats normally meow at me so I dont know about Spaggy. If he was in pain he would hide away and not eat so I dont think its this.


 thanks shell, he doesnt seem to be in pain, but hes only just started doing this, yes he meows for food but this is everytime he sees us, if i move in bed at night i have not to look at him, cos if i do he sets off meowing and wont shut up lol


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> thanks shell, he doesnt seem to be in pain, but hes only just started doing this, yes he meows for food but this is everytime he sees us, if i move in bed at night i have not to look at him, cos if i do he sets off meowing and wont shut up lol


 
Maybe its because he loves you:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

*Duprasi alert:no1:*

I have 5 babies and they are so damn cute, photos once they come out of the nest:flrt:


----------



## ditta

i claim 2 as my own:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Oh Shell - that's excellent news - I'm dying to see photos!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> *Duprasi alert:no1:*
> 
> I have 5 babies and they are so damn cute, photos once they come out of the nest:flrt:


 how big are they looking


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> how big are they looking


 
If you look on here they are between the 2 and 3 week stage
The Fat-Tailed Gerbil Page (Pachyuromys duprasi)


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> If you look on here they are between the 2 and 3 week stage
> The Fat-Tailed Gerbil Page (Pachyuromys duprasi)


 i love their little paddloe tails, they develop quite slowly don't they


----------



## tomwilson

where is everyone tonight


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> i claim 2 as my own:flrt:


 
:whip: Back off :lol2:

Can NOT wait for pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Tom people are slowly arriving now:lol2:

Jen isnt it exciting about my babies:jump:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Tom people are slowly arriving now:lol2:
> 
> Jen isnt it exciting about my babies:jump:


babies ^^ are you going to keep any?(all of them:whistling2


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Tom people are slowly arriving now:lol2:
> 
> Jen isnt it exciting about my babies:jump:


 i love the tank on the page you gave me on dups with the wooden frame


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i love the tank on the page you gave me on dups with the wooden frame


 
It looks good doesnt it


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> babies ^^ are you going to keep any?(all of them:whistling2


 
Im not sure yet:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im not sure yet:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Tom people are slowly arriving now:lol2:
> 
> *Jen isnt it exciting about my babies*:jump:


Totally!! And once I introduce Mog to the girlies (after he gets the snip), I'll move Annie back into her old cage and will move the mice into Annie's baby tank (*sniffles*) and I'll have a huge 3 foot tank sitting all empty-like :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Totally!! And once I introduce Mog to the girlies (after he gets the snip), I'll move Annie back into her old cage and will move the mice into Annie's baby tank (*sniffles*) and I'll have a huge 3 foot tank sitting all empty-like :whistling2:


And wouldnt a Duprasi fit in there so well:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* I know, huh!!


----------



## feorag

I think a Duprasi should go into your empty tank Jen! :2thumb:

I wish I could have one too! Or maybe that should be one or two! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've gotta change things about a bit before I _HAVE_ an empty tank (and Mog needs to visit the vet), but I think it's a perfect solution *nods* Especially since the giant tank won't fit in the attic and I don't wanna get rid of it (cuz it's BRILLIANT)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I've gotta change things about a bit before I _HAVE_ an empty tank (and Mog needs to visit the vet), but I think it's a perfect solution *nods* Especially since the giant tank won't fit in the attic and I don't wanna get rid of it (cuz it's BRILLIANT)


 
I did notice when I was looking at them today one had your name stamped on its bum:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Another had Eileens name stamped on it too:lol2:


I have just sold the last friendly hoglet to a lovely home  I just need mardy Marvin to stop being so shy then he can go too


----------



## tomwilson

sorry i disapeared to put the 5 boybies in a bigger cage


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> sorry i disapeared to put the 5 boybies in a bigger cage


 

Photos:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Can't believe my name was not on one with me having a three shelved perfecto empty:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Photos:whistling2:


 ok if you stay on for another 30 mins or so


----------



## selina20

Eileen your jewellery was a success at the bts. The guys will definately be interested in doing business with you again. They did think your prices were too low and you could of sold them for double of what you asked.


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> Can't believe my name was not on one with me having a three shelved perfecto empty:gasp:


 
Maybe it was:lol2: They dont climb well though and are good at falling off things


----------



## tomwilson

pics coming up shell


----------



## tomwilson

boybies


----------



## tomwilson

shells giving me a complex here :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

The creamy boy to the right of the second pic is adorable Tom! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> The creamy boy to the right of the second pic is adorable Tom! :flrt:


the big one he's mine i've named him flash i'm also keeping his sister honey a banded cream but shes not in the pic coz that was after they where sexed


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Tom I had things to do:lol2:

Very cute hamster babies:flrt:I miss mine but they all got fab homes in the end. How many did mum end up having?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Sorry Tom I had things to do:lol2:
> 
> Very cute hamster babies:flrt:I miss mine but they all got fab homes in the end. How many did mum end up having?


 7, 2 girls and 5 boys


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> 7, 2 girls and 5 boys


Awww how old are they now?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Awww how old are they now?


 4 weeks today


----------



## ami_j

morning all...i have the fun game of "catch the gerbil" to do today. storm has gone run around, shes under the sofa and im stuff on ways to get her out...using rayne as bait didnt help :\


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Shell195 said:


> Another had Eileens name stamped on it too:lol2:


Worky ticket - I so would love one if I could just work out where to put him/her!!!



selina20 said:


> Eileen your jewellery was a success at the bts. The guys will definately be interested in doing business with you again. They did think your prices were too low and you could of sold them for double of what you asked.


Thanks Selena - that's excellent. He e-mailed me on Sunday night to say that he reckoned he'd sold about two-thirds of the stuff I sent, which I was ecstatic about.

Do you really think I'm undercharging? I'm frightened to charge too much in case it doesn't sell, you see. I'd rather sell lots at less profit, than maybe less at a higher profit!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Thanks Selena - that's excellent. He e-mailed me on Sunday night to say that he reckoned he'd sold about two-thirds of the stuff I sent, which I was ecstatic about.
> 
> Do you really think I'm undercharging? I'm frightened to charge too much in case it doesn't sell, you see. I'd rather sell lots at less profit, than maybe less at a higher profit!


Yup you would easily be able to sell at double what you made. Hes very interested in taking your jewellery at every show he does. He sold the 1st bracelet 5 mins after the show opened.


----------



## feorag

Eeh! I'm gobsmacked! That's great news and he's welcome to do that if he wants!


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Eeh! I'm gobsmacked! That's great news and he's welcome to do that if he wants!


Yea he was very impressed at the quality of the jewellery too. You should be very proud of yourself


----------



## feorag

I take that as a great compliment and I need to thank you again for putting me onto him.

Did you enjoy the show and where you selling anything. I know you weren't having a table because of having Ewan, but did you sell anything on anyone else's table?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I did notice when I was looking at them today one had your name stamped on its bum:whistling2:


 
What a coincidence!! :whistling2:

Diesel is knackered today *lol* Spent several hours at the beach yesterday and he's feeling it today! *giggles* Formby wasn't as nice as it usually is, though, cuz Sunday was so hot everybody was there apparently. So there was rubbish all over. And then there were dead critters everywhere...  Lost track of how many dead crabs and jelly fish we found (including some tiny little ball shaped ones with reflective stripes down their bodies)  So the place stunk of dead fish.

It was quite funny when I went quite far into the water, though.... Diesel did NOT like it. He stood very close to Gary and kept looking over at me. So I'd call him and he'd come over, check on me, and then go back and stare *lol* Bless him. 

Will upload pictures today 

Cute hammies, Tom!! :flrt: If I were you, though, I wouldn't use that horrible fluffy bedding.... It can be so dangerous.


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> I take that as a great compliment and I need to thank you again for putting me onto him.
> 
> Did you enjoy the show and where you selling anything. I know you weren't having a table because of having Ewan, but did you sell anything on anyone else's table?


No i went there mostly to buy stuff this year and pick stuff up for a few friends. We had fun though and brought ewan a lil red knee spider.


----------



## freekygeeky

that big black and white tom is back in my garden the vets have told me to catch it, but how?... i may need to borrow a cage thing from someone...

talking of cats..

Ive been doing up my bedroom lately painting decorating new furniture etc etc..
I have a cupboard which ive dumped everything in ready to sort out. (so its a mess) cats arent allowed in it cos everything is all precariously stacked up..look who i just found in there...
Ignore the mess, and the not painted top half of the cupboard (i couldnt reach it lol!) 

I love the way he knew he wasnt allowed in, look at the tilt in his head, naughty boy... ''im cute mummy'' hasnt he changed? and his tail is still MASSIVE


----------



## Shell195

Morning people

Jaime I hope you catch your naughty gerbil soon:bash:
Eileen you undersell yourself:bash:You are a very talented lady:no1:
Selina Im glad you had a good day:2thumb:
Jen which part of Formby beach do you go. We park before the beach andwalk a mile(it feels like that) through the dunes and go to Formby point. Last time we went we had seals watching us it was wonderul:no1this was last year though) I really must make the effort to go more often
Gina, Simba looks wonderful hes a really pretty boy and has excellent tail rings:flrt:


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> No i went there mostly to buy stuff this year and pick stuff up for a few friends. We had fun though and brought ewan a lil red knee spider.


Glad you had a good day - it will have done you good to get away with friends and get a bit of 'perspective' back, maybe???

Great photos, Gina! You're gonna have to borrow a trap and catch that cat!

Jen, post the link when you get the photos up. I remember Jason, my first dog loved water as long as it didn't go above his belly - not a typical labrador!! If I threw anything in the river for him, he wouldn't get it if it meant swimming to reach it, even if we were with my friends 2 labradors who adored swimming, he wouldn't follow them - he just stood at the bank in the shallows whimpering :roll:. 

I remember one day I took him to the beach and decided to go for a swim, so I waded out until the water was nearly to my bum and just before I started swimming I looked around and there was Jason just behind me. Poor soul had been swimming for ages, cos of the deep water, but he wasn't going to stay behind. He had this really worried look on his face and was swimming at 15 to the dozen!! I could actually _see_ the panic on his face!! Bless him! :flrt:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Glad you had a good day - it will have done you good to get away with friends and get a bit of 'perspective' back, maybe???


Yea we have decided 2 move on and be happy and thats what we are now


----------



## Amalthea

No idea what part of Formby we go to *lol* We have to climb the dunes to get to the beach, though *lol* Usually it's lovely there, but it's just cuz of all the people that were there on Sunday, I think. Tis a shame. Met a lovely blue dane while we were there, too!! Diesel didn't take too kindly to another dog greeting him like he likes to greet everybody else (a paw to the face) *giggles*


----------



## feorag

I've just sent Chris an e-mail telling him (if it isn't too late) that if he wants to sell my jewellery at other shows, then he should just keep what he has and just send me the list back so that I can see what has sold to know what has been popular for me to replace it for the next show.

Seems no point in wasting postage money sending stuff back and forwards.


----------



## Amalthea

Ian's back  Just got a PM off him


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ian's back  Just got a PM off him


 
I know: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I know: victory:


 
Well, Lah Dee Dah!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen you undersell yourself:bash:You are a very talented lady:no1:


Shell, we cross posted - *again*! :roll:

It is a lack of confidence. I look at things and think I've done a great job, then I think maybe I'm just biased and I haven't!!! :roll:

That's what's been stopping me 'going it alone' face painting! I've more or less convinced myself that I can do it and have been looking into public liability insurance, which is phenominally priced, but totally necessary!

I keep hesitating and thinking should I or shouldn't I. Barry says I'm daft - he reckons if I lay out £90 to insure myself and I only get the one booking (at my friend's school fete which I've done for the last 2 years) and only make £60, and never get another booking, well I've only lost £30 and what's that, compared to if I do get booking and make more than £90!

Well I'm off out to post off my rainbow cakes to this lady in Corby and then I'm off to meet one of the other volunteers from The Sanctuary for lunch, to discuss forthcoming events. We're going to a pub in a country park and thankfully now that the temperature has dropped I can take Skye with me and give him a good walk in the park before I come home.

Speakey later!


----------



## Amalthea

Have a good day, Eileen!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Morning people
> 
> Gina, Simba looks wonderful hes a really pretty boy and has excellent tail rings:flrt:


morning! thankyou!! i thought they were great photos!



feorag said:


> Great photos, Gina! You're gonna have to borrow a trap and catch that cat!


thankyou!!
yea i will have to catch it!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, Lah Dee Dah!! :lol2:


 
Did that sound snotty? It wasnt meant to:blush:
He pm`d me too:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Did that sound snotty? It wasnt meant to:blush:
> He pm`d me too:lol2:


Was only playing  I figgered he'd sent you a PM, as well :lol2:


----------



## ditta

me not make a good duprasi mummy if i dont know they fall:blush:

ive been to have my ovaries scanned this morning, bloody hell trying to keep a full bladder was awful, everytime i coughed i thought 'oh noooooooo' but i made it through then had the longest wee ever after:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Why were ya having them scanned??


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Why were ya having them scanned??


 to see if they have dropped off:lol2:

i had a smear in january and it hurt so bad, since then ive been having stabbing pains in my left side, so looking at whether ovary has been dislodged:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Ewww..... No fun!!


----------



## Shell195

Ouch Ditta that sounds painful. 
You could always take the shelves out of the Perfecto to make it Dup friendly:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Cute hammies, Tom!! :flrt: If I were you, though, I wouldn't use that horrible fluffy bedding.... It can be so dangerous.


i heard this too and i use it begrudingly but none of my hamsters seem to be able to nest with any other beding they just end up lying on top of it and it worries me esspecially in colder weather


----------



## Luxy

tomwilson said:


> i heard this too and i use it begrudingly but none of my hamsters seem to be able to nest with any other beding they just end up lying on top of it and it worries me esspecially in colder weather


I know what you mean. I only use it with adult smallies when there aren't any babies at all, like in the winter months when they need extra warmth anyway.
In the warmer months I shred tissue paper and kitchen towel and the like. I have any aging hammy who did the same as yours do at first, but he soon got the hang of it!


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ouch Ditta that sounds painful.
> You could always take the shelves out of the Perfecto to make it Dup friendly:whistling2:


 tis painful but hopefully they can get to the bottom of its cause


i could swap my apd's into the empty one and use their 2 shelved perfecto with the shelves removed if one or two of them little dups have my name on their bottoms:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> tis painful but hopefully they can get to the bottom of its cause
> 
> 
> i could swap my apd's into the empty one and use their 2 shelved perfecto with the shelves removed if one or two of them little dups have my name on their bottoms:whistling2:


 
:lol2: You could couldnt you. They are far better kept on their own as they can be quite territorial, shall I go and see if one has your name stamped on it:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Well I'm back and I had a lovely leisurely lunch - we never seem to get the chance at work or when we're out fundraising to have a conversation without loads of interruptions. Then Skye and I had a walk around the lake, which was lovely and thankfully without incident! :roll:

Ditta - so sorry to hear about your problems, doesn't sound fun at all. I know that pain, I had it myself many years ago with a ovarian cyst and it's like anything in that area it's painful!!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

okay, so the keeping 3 cats indoors completely failed, we decided to let hem out, all 3 are chipped and have had their vacs, they don't stray too far either, they seem happier and friendlier now though


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Morning people
> 
> Jaime I hope you catch your naughty gerbil soon:bash:
> Eileen you undersell yourself:bash:You are a very talented lady:no1:
> Selina Im glad you had a good day:2thumb:
> Jen which part of Formby beach do you go. We park before the beach andwalk a mile(it feels like that) through the dunes and go to Formby point. Last time we went we had seals watching us it was wonderul:no1this was last year though) I really must make the effort to go more often
> Gina, Simba looks wonderful hes a really pretty boy and has excellent tail rings:flrt:


thanks shell
not seen her since this morning when she popped out from under the sofa, when i was out of the room the door was closed...i dont know how the hell im gonna catch her tho


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> thanks shell
> not seen her since this morning when she popped out from under the sofa, when i was out of the room the door was closed...i dont know how the hell im gonna catch her tho


 
Could you use a live trap?


----------



## Shell195

One of my baby Dup`s showed its face a few minutes ago:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Pics!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Pics!!!!


 
It peeped out then scuttled back in so no time for pics, I would imagine Im going to see lots of them in the next few days:flrt:


----------



## feorag

:up: What she said! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :up: What she said! :lol2:


 
:lol2: That didnt work as we cross posted again:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Ok... Stay right next to their home 24/7 with a camera at the ready


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Ok... Stay right next to their home 24/7 with a camera at the ready


 
:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> thanks shell
> not seen her since this morning when she popped out from under the sofa, when i was out of the room the door was closed...i dont know how the hell im gonna catch her tho


 when ssally escaped i put some food in a bucket and made ome steps with some books sso she could reach the rim so she could fall in but not got out next morning she was in the bottom of the bucket, could try this one but gerbils might not be quite so dumb


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You could couldnt you. They are far better kept on their own as they can be quite territorial, shall I go and see if one has your name stamped on it:whistling2:


 see somat else i didnt know about dups, i totally fail:whip:

think baby dice has been reading this thread as last night and this morning she has spent hours in our bed cuddled up with me:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: That didnt work as we cross posted again:whistling2:


Yes, I noticed! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> when ssally escaped i put some food in a bucket and made ome steps with some books sso she could reach the rim so she could fall in but not got out next morning she was in the bottom of the bucket, could try this one but gerbils might not be quite so dumb


 
Gerbils are avid chewers, too, so it'd have to be an empty tank (or something similar)


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> when ssally escaped i put some food in a bucket and made ome steps with some books sso she could reach the rim so she could fall in but not got out next morning she was in the bottom of the bucket, could try this one but gerbils might not be quite so dumb


dno if she would be able to jump out they are really agile


----------



## ami_j

ooo it worked  jen it seems to be sorted


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Okie dokie


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Okie dokie


thanks for the help  i really didnt know what to do


----------



## Amalthea

Tisn't a biggie


----------



## ditta

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dont speakie in code. tell meeeeeeeeeee:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Amazing Google Queens...... I am looking for a hard plastic paddling pool (or sand/ball pit) for Diesel's birthday.... I have found a very small one, but can't find anything that decently sized. Help??? 

He's gonna be one on the 23rd next month!! *sobs*


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> dont speakie in code. tell meeeeeeeeeee:lol2:


 
She couldn't post or PM on here  I was gonna PM a mod for her, but then she got it working by clearing her cache


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> She couldn't post or PM on here  I was gonna PM a mod for her, but then she got it working by clearing her cache


 ohhhhhh:lol2: now i feel silly:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> dont speakie in code. tell meeeeeeeeeee:lol2:


i couldnt post or send pms so i pmed jen on facebook after logging on and off and it still not working to ask for her help. inbetween msgs i did my old fav of clearing my cache to see if it helped though i didnt see how it would. but it did lol


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh, Amazing Google Queens...... I am looking for a hard plastic paddling pool (or sand/ball pit) for Diesel's birthday.... I have found a very small one, but can't find anything that decently sized. Help???
> 
> He's gonna be one on the 23rd next month!! *sobs*


Not cheap but Dog Paddling Pool only £89.99


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Shell, but Diesel would empty that by pushing on the sides.... We tried a normal paddling pool and that's exactly what he did *lol* It has to be hard plastic without any give, so he can bounce around like an idiot without worrying about emptying it in a sudden tidal wave that'll flood our neighbor's lower level garden


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, Shell, but Diesel would empty that by pushing on the sides.... We tried a normal paddling pool and that's exactly what he did *lol* It has to be hard plastic without any give, so he can bounce around like an idiot without worrying about emptying it in a sudden tidal wave that'll flood our neighbor's lower level garden


what about a horse trough jen?


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> ohhhhhh:lol2: now i feel silly:lol2:


not as silly as i felt :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Thanx, Shell, but Diesel would empty that by pushing on the sides.... We tried a normal paddling pool and that's exactly what he did *lol* It has to be hard plastic without any give, so he can bounce around like an idiot without worrying about emptying it in a sudden tidal wave that'll flood our neighbor's lower level garden


this will sound mental lol but what about one of those big baths , maybe you could pick a second hand one up that should give him plenty of room?


----------



## ditta

well shell.......has one got my name on its botty?
ive just learned all about them on the website you posted:notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> well shell.......has one got my name on its botty?
> ive just learned all about them on the website you posted:notworthy:


 
It certainly has:no1:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> It certainly has:no1:


 whooooppppeeeeeeeeeeee:mf_dribble:: victory::flrt::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> whooooppppeeeeeeeeeeee:mf_dribble:: victory::flrt::lol2:


 
Tell cat to check her last pm from me:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Time to feed the hogs back soon


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Tell cat to check her last pm from me:whistling2:


 done:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what do you think of my new dresses guys?




and heres me in ma gym gear lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i give up on this thread, every time i post every one f*cks off :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i give up on this thread, every time i post every one f*cks off :lol2:


 you look more comfortable in your shorts


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> you look more comfortable in your shorts


thats cos the shorts one was taken before the gym, the others were taken after and i look like shit :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thats cos the shorts one was taken before the gym, the others were taken after and i look like shit :lol2:


 fair enough lol


----------



## Shell195

Im here, love the dresses, you are turning into a shopaholic Cat:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've just come back - been on line looking for charms and face painting ideas all night!

I swear you're fading away Cat! :gasp: Love the dresses! :2thumb:


Amalthea said:


> He's gonna be one on the 23rd next month!! *sobs*


Aw! Jen! I've just realised Skye is exactly 6 months older than Diesel - he was born on the 23rd November! Bless! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

It has been very quiet on here tonight:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry, ladies  Went to see The Prince of Persia 

Good ideas for paddling pools!!  

I love the dresses, Cat, but they don't show your figure well..... Nice for summer, though, when you don't wanna be all constricted 

Aww, Eileen!! How sweet is that??


----------



## Shell195

Did you enjoy the film Jen?
Ian never arrived, I hope all is well


----------



## Amalthea

It was alright  Not brilliant, but good 

I hope he's ok... I worry about that boy!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It was alright  Not brilliant, but good
> 
> *I hope he's ok... I worry about that boy![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Me too:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, ladies  Am off to work in a bit, but thought I'd pop in and say "hi", so..... Hi!! *waves*


----------



## mrandmrsk

morning!

my kittens are now 3 weeks 3 days and such a change has happened in the last 3 days!!! 

they have now turned into play machines!!! its assif theyve reached 3 weeks and cant sit still!!!

loving the scratch post !!! loving the dog!!( st bernard who actually washed them with mum cat watching!!!)

and we have had a few drinks of water but no food yet of what ive noticed

ADORING HAVING THESE KITTENS!!!

however not one has sold yet- they are soooo beautiful only moggies to some but still very cute!!!

cheri


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Sorry, ladies  Went to see The Prince of Persia
> 
> Good ideas for paddling pools!!
> 
> I love the dresses, Cat, but they don't show your figure well..... Nice for summer, though, when you don't wanna be all constricted
> 
> Aww, Eileen!! How sweet is that??


 was it good, me and diana take her freind nikki to see some films with gemma arterton in and we both usually end up oogling her good job diana doesn't mind :lol2: although now she seems to be in films a actualy enjoy like clash of the titans, and i love the prince of persia games


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

I'm off to the docs in an hour for a blood test and then this afternoon I'm going out stuffing!! :lol2: 

I'm off to my show manager's house to stuff all the vetting-in envelopes for the show on Saturday.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm off to the docs in an hour for a blood test and then this afternoon I'm going out stuffing!! :lol2:
> 
> I'm off to my show manager's house to stuff all the vetting-in envelopes for the show on Saturday.


 good look at the docs eileen, does this mean you can relax after saturaday


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Im off to the vets in an hour, Claudes poorly eye doesnt look good at all so it may be time for removal which really worries me as hes nearly 15 years old


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Morning, Im off to the vets in an hour, Claudes poorly eye doesnt look good at all so it may be time for removal which really worries me as hes nearly 15 years old


 poor lil dude


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> good look at the docs eileen, does this mean you can relax after saturaday


I wish! :roll: I can relax about cat shows after Saturday, but I'm out fundraising for The Sanctuary on Wednesday (face painting all day), then I'm childminding on Thursday, then I'm at work *at* The Sanctuary on Friday, so not a lot of time off! Still I did a deal where I would work on Friday so I could have Bank HOliday Monday off - haven't had a bank holiday Monday off since I started there, so I'm excited about that



Shell195 said:


> Morning, Im off to the vets in an hour, Claudes poorly eye doesnt look good at all so it may be time for removal which really worries me as hes nearly 15 years old


:gasp: Oh Shell! That doesn't sound good at all. You'll be there and may have a diagnosis by now - I hope it's a good one! :sad:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I wish! :roll: I can relax about cat shows after Saturday, but I'm out fundraising for The Sanctuary on Wednesday (face painting all day), then I'm childminding on Thursday, then I'm at work *at* The Sanctuary on Friday, so not a lot of time off! Still I did a deal where I would work on Friday so I could have Bank HOliday Monday off - haven't had a bank holiday Monday off since I started there, so I'm excited about that


no rest for the wicked :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh so true! But are you suggesting I'm a wicked person??? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Oh so true! But are you suggesting I'm a wicked person??? :whistling2: :lol2:


 hehe no i was just quoting a famous quote why are you? my day just got alot brighter


----------



## feorag

Well there may be a few people out there who might think that!

Me personally I think I'm maybe just a little naughty! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Well there may be a few people out there who might think that!
> 
> Me personally I think I'm maybe just a little naughty! :lol2:


 ain't nothing wrong with a little mischeif, i'm going to have coffee and lunch in 2 hours, and the inlaws are off to their temporary accomodation tonight so it will be a welcome break untill we move in with them in a few weeks, i can't see our staying there lasting too long tbh although if it does we will be able to get some money behind us (don't mistake this as ungratfull btw just cautious and the last week has not been easy i can tell you)


----------



## Shell195

Claude has a corneal ulcer on his glaucoma eye but due to his bad heart and the crackling on his lungs he wont risk an operation so hes come home with Fucithalmic for the ulcer and Xyatol(Something like that) eye drops for the pressure which cost £50 for a teeny tiny bottle :gasp: Iain my vet is so nice, he kissed the top of Claudes head, very touching:flrt:
While I was there he was asking about the hoglets then suggested I got Meercats so he could cuddle them:bash: I told him he watched to many adverts:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Claude has a corneal ulcer on his glaucoma eye but due to his bad heart and the crackling on his lungs he wont risk an operation so hes come home with Fucithalmic for the ulcer and Xyatol(Something like that) eye drops for the pressure which cost £50 for a teeny tiny bottle :gasp: Iain my vet is so nice, he kissed the top of Claudes head, very touching:flrt:
> While I was there he was asking about the hoglets then suggested I got Meercats so he could cuddle them:bash: I told him he watched to many adverts:lol2:


 poor cluade atleast your vet has the sense to know what is best i know of some vets who wold just see the pound signs tbh

meercats are cute but i wouldn't want a pet one i'd be very happy with a ferret though


----------



## Shell195

Tom Im horrified by this thread







 Female Syrian Bliss This is one of my babies and Im furious:bash:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i can't see our staying there lasting too long tbh although if it does we will be able to get some money behind us (don't mistake this as ungratfull btw just cautious and the last week has not been easy i can tell you)


To be honest Tom I found myself wondering how that would work. It's a very special in-law relationship that can withstanding living in the same house 24/7. 

If it's bad in your own home, it'll probably be a lot worse in theirs, purely because it's their house and they'll have their own routine and way of doing things. It's a well known fact that the older people get the less 'adaptable' they are and the more entrenched they become in their own life and way of doing things.

Shell, I don't know whether that's good new or bad, to be totally honest! :sad:

Poor Claude and poor you - the worry must be unbearable.

My new decorative nail varnish stuff arrived today and I'm mega excited and dying to have a go! You make designs in nail varnish which you then pick up on a stamper and then stick to your nails, protecting them with a top coat.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Tom Im horrified by this thread image http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/521575-female-syrian-bliss-new-post.htmlimage Female Syrian Bliss This is one of my babies and Im furious:bash:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:
ive posted, what is it with people trying to keep them together

glad to hear claude doesnt need an op too 


I GOT THE GERBIL!
i would love to say it was my cunning that caught her but she was sat on the cage bit of the gerbilarium when i came downstairs.:lol2: i went over quietly and lifted the cage bit up and she went back in. soooo relieved ever shes daft returning to the scene of the crime , or clever cos she knew i would put her back in lol
she was just sat happily chatting away to rayne


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> To be honest Tom I found myself wondering how that would work. It's a very special in-law relationship that can withstanding living in the same house 24/7.
> 
> If it's bad in your own home, it'll probably be a lot worse in theirs, purely because it's their house and they'll have their own routine and way of doing things. It's a well known fact that the older people get the less 'adaptable' they are and the more entrenched they become in their own life and way of doing things.
> 
> Shell, I don't know whether that's good new or bad, to be totally honest! :sad:
> 
> Poor Claude and poor you - the worry must be unbearable.
> 
> My new decorative nail varnish stuff arrived today and I'm mega excited and dying to have a go! You make designs in nail varnish which you then pick up on a stamper and then stick to your nails, protecting them with a top coat.


Claudes health is very worrying  It sounds horrid but I would like him to go to sleep and not wake up. Hes still enjoying life to the full so I sont feel able to make the decision for him  
Your nail thing sounds brilliant, I dont have nails as I keep them cut short but Sophie loves her acrylic nails and all things girly

Im fuming over the hamster thread


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Tom Im horrified by this thread image [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/buttons/firstnew.gif"]image[/URL] Female Syrian Bliss This is one of my babies and Im furious:bash:


 just left a repley on there and offered him a cage for you hopefully he'll accept


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> just left a repley on there and offered him a cage for you hopefully he'll accept


 
Thanks Tom, he already had a female hamster in a cage and told me he had a large tank with a wire top to keep this baby in so why does he now feel the need to keep them together. I want her back as now I dont trust him:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> To be honest Tom I found myself wondering how that would work. It's a very special in-law relationship that can withstanding living in the same house 24/7.
> 
> If it's bad in your own home, it'll probably be a lot worse in theirs, purely because it's their house and they'll have their own routine and way of doing things. It's a well known fact that the older people get the less 'adaptable' they are and the more entrenched they become in their own life and way of doing things.


i know this but ' i've been assured all will be fine' i've told diana we're going to have to set a date and if things are not going well by that date then we look for somewhere else, so that we don't rush into anything and so we don't make any fast decisions


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Thanks Tom, he already had a female hamster in a cage and told me he had a large tank with a wire top to keep this baby in so why does he now feel the need to keep them together. I want her back as now I dont trust him:bash:


 its a shame this sort of thing happens because it makes you louse faith in other people in the future i feel


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> its a shame this sort of thing happens because it makes you louse faith in other people in the future i feel


It certainly does


----------



## feorag

I saw that thread earlier and wondered WTF he was thinking of, but didn't have time to type a reply. Seems like you've all covered the issues, but I bet you're worried about it Shell! 

This nail thing uses special thick nail varnish, discs with about 7 different designs on, a stamper and scraper. You put your normal nail varnish on your nails, then choose whatever design you want, paint the special nail varnish over the design on the disc, use the scraper to scrape away the excess, then the stamper (which is a bit sticky) to pick up the stencil you've just made and transfer it to your nails. You can get simple results by using one stencil, or incredibly complicated ones by using more than one stencil and more than one colour.


tomwilson said:


> i know this but ' i've been assured all will be fine' i've told diana we're going to have to set a date and if things are not going well by that date then we look for somewhere else, so that we don't rush into anything and so we don't make any fast decisions


Very sensible. It has to be agreed between all parties that if it doesn't work out, nobody takes offence if the arrangement is brought to an early conclusion - otherwise people get offended and relationships suffer.


----------



## ami_j

my gerbil is backkkk!!! i posted it before but i think ppl have missed it lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> my gerbil is backkkk!!! i posted it before but i think ppl have missed it lol


 
Excellent, how did you catch her?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> my gerbil is backkkk!!! i posted it before but i think ppl have missed it lol


 sorry i saw it but went to moan at the hamster guy, she must have missed her bed and her cage mate


----------



## feorag

Sorry Jaime - I did see your post and meant to say how great it was, but by the time I'd typed what I'd typed in my last post, I'd forgotten! :blush:

Attention span of a gnat - me!!!

Well that's me off to do some stuffing - speaky later!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Excellent, how did you catch her?


theres the full story on my previous post lol she kind of caught herself


tomwilson said:


> sorry i saw it but went to moan at the hamster guy, she must have missed her bed and her cage mate


i think she did miss rayne they looked like they were having a chat lol


feorag said:


> Sorry Jaime - I did see your post and meant to say how great it was, but by the time I'd typed what I'd typed in my last post, I'd forgotten! :blush:
> 
> Attention span of a gnat - me!!!
> 
> Well that's me off to do some stuffing - speaky later!


dw  i was just excited and wanted everyone to know haha
ive got attention span of a gnat too

and i too also need to be off got cleaning up to do this afternoon (joy)


----------



## tomwilson

well i must be off now coffee and lunch with my beloved see you guys later


----------



## freekygeeky

just found my DREAM DREAM DREAM job....now how much would you give up for your dream job?

oh and simba...overweight? naaaaa


----------



## Shell195

Great Simba pics:no1: whats the dream job then ?


----------



## ditta

shell, im hoping IF i get a duprasi i can house it with my pygmy dormice, i mean ive got a spare cage but im curious as to whether they will get on:whistling2:

what a f#ckin plonker................:whip::whip::whip:



glad gerbil is home jamie, arnt they just the stupidest ever......going back to scene of their escape .... i lolled hard:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Luxy

ditta said:


> shell, im hoping IF i get a duprasi i can house it with my pygmy dormice, i mean ive got a spare cage but im curious as to whether they will get on:whistling2:
> 
> what a f#ckin plonker................:whip::whip::whip:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Great Simba pics:no1: whats the dream job then ?


thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Live in Part Time Nanny, in the NEXT village to me, with a disabled child, and a 'mainstream' child... perfectly timed to go around my uni work.. Ive gone in for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Live in Part Time Nanny, in the NEXT village to me, with a disabled child, and a 'mainstream' child... perfectly timed to go around my uni work.. Ive gone in for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


good luck with that gina:2thumb::2thumb:

simba is gorgeously scrummy:mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> good luck with that gina:2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> simba is gorgeously scrummy:mf_dribble: *.......and horrifically obese?*


thankyou!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I can't believe that guy with your hamster baby, Shell!! I wanna kick him. Can I?

'Grats on catching the escapee, Jaime!! 

Loving the Simba pics, Gina!! And good luck!!


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> shell, im hoping IF i get a duprasi i can house it with my pygmy dormice, i mean ive got a spare cage but im curious as to whether they will get on:whistling2:
> 
> what a f#ckin plonker................:whip::whip::whip:
> 
> 
> 
> glad gerbil is home jamie, arnt they just the stupidest ever......going back to scene of their escape .... i lolled hard:lol2::lol2:


lol see im on the fence on whether shes stupid enough to go back ,,or clever cos she wanted to go home and missed her sister and knew i would put her back in


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> I can't believe that guy with your hamster baby, Shell!! I wanna kick him. Can I?
> 
> 'Grats on catching the escapee, Jaime!!
> 
> Loving the Simba pics, Gina!! And good luck!!


thankyou jen!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I can't believe that guy with your hamster baby, Shell!! I wanna kick him. Can I?
> 
> 'Grats on catching the escapee, Jaime!!
> 
> Loving the Simba pics, Gina!! And good luck!!


ta jen..i was stumped on how to catch her , they are so quick and agile! the one i had as a kid that escaped was a nightmare, my mum caught it and the air was blue :lol2:


----------



## temerist

Hi all :Na_Na_Na_Na:

can tell everything is back to normal round here, im back to playing "daddy" to 2 litters :lol2:

How is everyone? missed you all loads


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I can't believe that guy with your hamster baby, Shell!! I wanna kick him. Can I?
> 
> 'Grats on catching the escapee, Jaime!!
> 
> Loving the Simba pics, Gina!! And good luck!!





freekygeeky said:


> just found my DREAM DREAM DREAM job....now how much would you give up for your dream job?
> 
> oh and simba...overweight? naaaaa
> 
> image
> 
> image


that belly needs kisses and tickles :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> Hi all :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> can tell everything is back to normal round here, im back to playing "daddy" to 2 litters :lol2:
> 
> How is everyone? missed you all loads


even me? lol


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> that belly needs kisses and tickles :flrt:


i wish!! i cant even touch it


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> even me? lol


yes even you :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Glad you're back, Ian!! We've missed you {{{hugs}}} It's been mellow round here without you stirring  Didja visit Thea for me?? How is she? Didja get pictures? Can I come by on Thursday next week? *lol*


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Glad you're back, Ian!! We've missed you {{{hugs}}} It's been mellow round here without you stirring  Didja visit Thea for me?? How is she? Didja get pictures? Can I come by on Thursday next week? *lol*


didnt make it last night as had 2 litters with parents dumped on us lol going round this evening. thursday next week should be fine, if my calculations are correct they are ready today


----------



## freekygeeky

pics pics pics!


----------



## Amalthea

*excited* Will sort out the arrangements, then  Can ya PM me your address? 

What didja get dumped on ya??


----------



## temerist

neo mastiffs and saint bernard x labrador


----------



## freekygeeky

temerist said:


> neo mastiffs and saint bernard x labrador


st bernardxlab sound cuttte! pics?


----------



## Amalthea

Awww lovely!! Poor puppies!!


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> i wish!! i cant even touch it


awww..my cat used to show her belly so you wpuld tickle her then she would attack you :lol2:


temerist said:


> yes even you :lol2:


awwww ^^


----------



## feorag

Well that's me home and all stuffing completed!! :lol2:


ditta said:


> shell, im hoping IF i get a duprasi i can house it with my pygmy dormice, i mean ive got a spare cage but im curious as to whether they will get on:whistling2:
> 
> what a f#ckin plonker................:whip::whip::whip:


:roll2: PMSL



freekygeeky said:


> Live in Part Time Nanny, in the NEXT village to me, with a disabled child, and a 'mainstream' child... perfectly timed to go around my uni work.. Ive gone in for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope you get the job Gina, but couldn't help thinking what about your cats and all your little critters if you're living in?? It's going to dramatically reduce the time you can spend with them???




temerist said:


> How is everyone? missed you all loads


Hi Ian! *waves enthusiastically* - Glad to have you back and missed you loads!! 

And FFS sort out this cat for Jen before she implodes! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> I hope you get the job Gina, but couldn't help thinking what about your cats and all your little critters if you're living in?? It's going to dramatically reduce the time you can spend with them???


time will be reduced yup, but i would be here all weekend, and most nights...so i would sorta be living there part time....if i can not live there at all , but have it in the day to do uni work in that would be better for me, and the cats etc.


----------



## tomwilson

well i'm back had a carramel iced coffee with cream mmmmmmmmmm :mf_dribble: and a carvery and i got to have dianas share of the meat :lol2: the wonders of being in a relation ship with a veggie:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp: nobody cares about me then

i have a surprise for you all just have to wait till i sort out my photobucket


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: nobody cares about me then
> 
> i have a surprise for you all just have to wait till i sort out my photobucket


a suprise? lol


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I can't believe that guy with your hamster baby, Shell!! I wanna kick him. Can I?
> 
> 
> You certainly can after Ive had my turn:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: nobody cares about me then
> 
> i have a surprise for you all just have to wait till i sort out my photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up then:lol2:
> 
> 
> :lol2: at Ditta
> 
> AND
> 
> *WELCOME HOME IAN:2thumb:*
Click to expand...


----------



## tomwilson

heres the surprise


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> heres the surprise
> image
> image
> image
> image


awwww little baby:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> awwww little baby:no1:


 the other eggs still look ok but unchanged so i don't know if this guy is a little premature not terribly because they where due this week


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> the other eggs still look ok but unchanged so i don't know if this guy is a little premature not terribly because they where due this week


hopefully have some more soon
he probably came out for the weather we have been having, i bet he is disapointed lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hopefully have some more soon
> he probably came out for the weather we have been having, i bet he is disapointed lol


 hehe yay sun shine ahhhhh:censor: raining :censor: raining i should be in oz :censor: this :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations Tom, baby beardies are cute:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

hes sooo tiny lol


----------



## feorag

Aw, congratulations Daddy Tom! :lol2: Canny little critter! :flrt:

Your carvery sounded lush - I wish Baz was a veggie, cos I'm definitely a carnivore!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Aw, congratulations Daddy Tom! :lol2: Canny little critter! :flrt:
> 
> Your carvery sounded lush - I wish Baz was a veggie, cos I'm definitely a carnivore!


 ah you see i'm strictly omnivorous lol

he so tiny still absorbing his yoke gonna go out abd get some pinheads for him tomorrow


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I've just come back - been on line looking for charms and face painting ideas all night!
> 
> I swear you're fading away Cat! :gasp: Love the dresses! :2thumb:Aw! Jen! I've just realised Skye is exactly 6 months older than Diesel - he was born on the 23rd November! Bless! :flrt:





Amalthea said:


> Sorry, ladies  Went to see The Prince of Persia
> 
> Good ideas for paddling pools!!
> 
> I love the dresses, Cat, but they don't show your figure well..... Nice for summer, though, when you don't wanna be all constricted
> 
> Aww, Eileen!! How sweet is that??


 
do i look fat in them? they are nice and airy. not sure whether to get a smaller size in the top two..../!?!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do i look fat in them? they are nice and airy. not sure whether to get a smaller size in the top two..../!?!


How can you look fat when you arent? You stress to much about your weight, you have done so well and I am sure you will continue to do so if that is what you want


----------



## selina20

Woooooo Ewan took his 1st steps tonight at 10 1/2 months :no1::no1:


----------



## Basilbrush

ditta said:


> shell, im hoping IF i get a duprasi i can house it with my pygmy dormice, i mean ive got a spare cage but im curious as to whether they will get on:whistling2:
> 
> what a f#ckin plonker................:whip::whip::whip:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2: Good one Ditta!!!!!:whistling2:
> 
> Jules


----------



## Shell195

My baby Dup`s are starting to poke their heads out:flrt: We took the camera up but by the time it went off they had gone back in:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Here you go Jen:lol2: Im abit annoyed as I cant get one now as he only has 2 left this girl and the white with black markings boy, he sold the other ones already, actually more than abit annoyed as I really did want one lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My baby Dup`s are starting to poke their heads out:flrt: We took the camera up but by the time it went off they had gone back in:lol2:


they are teasing you aswell haha


temerist said:


> Here you go Jen:lol2: Im abit annoyed as I cant get one now as he only has 2 left this girl and the white with black markings boy, he sold the other ones already, actually more than abit annoyed as I really did want one lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awww i love her odd eyes...you should get the tom ian


----------



## temerist

i would but i wanted a pure white one :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> Here you go Jen:lol2: Im abit annoyed as I cant get one now as he only has 2 left this girl and the white with black markings boy, he sold the other ones already, actually more than abit annoyed as I really did want one lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 i want is that jens girl look at her eyes


----------



## Shell195

Wait until Jen sees her kitten shes going to be squealing with excitement:2thumb: That is one pretty kitty:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i would but i wanted a pure white one :whip:


 
There is always next time:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> How can you look fat when you arent? You stress to much about your weight, you have done so well and I am sure you will continue to do so if that is what you want


Totally agree with Shell, Cat. You're doing great, but don't stress too much about it and those dresses looked fine to me!



selina20 said:


> Woooooo Ewan took his 1st steps tonight at 10 1/2 months :no1::no1:


Aw, bless him - that's a milestone!!

Jules, do you get The Sunday Post? Just wondering if you saw Toyah in it a couple of weeks ago???


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Woooooo Ewan took his 1st steps tonight at 10 1/2 months :no1::no1:


Clever boy:no1:



temerist said:


> Here you go Jen:lol2: Im abit annoyed as I cant get one now as he only has 2 left this girl and the white with black markings boy, he sold the other ones already, actually more than abit annoyed as I really did want one lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image





feorag said:


> Totally agree with Shell, Cat. You're doing great, but don't stress too much about it and those dresses looked fine to me!
> 
> Aw, bless him - that's a milestone!!
> 
> Jules, do you get The Sunday Post? Just wondering if you saw Toyah in it a couple of weeks ago???


 
Didnt you see Jens new kitten


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Didnt you see Jens new kitten


Sorry, yes I did, but by the time I'd read all the other posts and answered the ones I'd clicked on I forgot! :blush:

She's an odd eye all right, bless! :flrt:

Well, that's me off to bed. Wrapped up my raffle prize hampers for the show on Saturday. Sorted out my 'thank you' gifts for my workers and just need to wrap up some specials to give to the kittens I want to pinch :lol2:, then I've just got the rest of the paperwork to sort out before Friday. 

Oh yes, and I started making a pink necklace for Selina's sister tonight, so been a busy bee!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry, yes I did, but by the time I'd read all the other posts and answered the ones I'd clicked on I forgot! :blush:
> 
> She's an odd eye all right, bless! :flrt:
> 
> Well, that's me off to bed. Wrapped up my raffle prize hampers for the show on Saturday. Sorted out my 'thank you' gifts for my workers and just need to wrap up some specials to give to the kittens I want to pinch :lol2:, then I've just got the rest of the paperwork to sort out before Friday.
> 
> Oh yes, and I started making a pink necklace for Selina's sister tonight, so been a busy bee!


 

Bloody hell you are wonder woman:gasp::lol2:
Night Eileen x


----------



## Amalthea

She is beautiful, Ian!! 

And I really needed that.... Came home to find Ella (one of my STOs nearly dead)... I brought her round and now I wish I hadn't.... I feel guilty for not letting her go. So sat here sobbing with her cuddled up in a pouch. After I got her round and she knew who I was, she held on to my finger with her little hand. I just can't let her go right now and I know I am being selfish.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> She is beautiful, Ian!!
> 
> And I really needed that.... Came home to find Ella (one of my STOs nearly dead)... I brought her round and now I wish I hadn't.... I feel guilty for not letting her go. So sat here sobbing with her cuddled up in a pouch. After I got her round and she knew who I was, she held on to my finger with her little hand. I just can't let her go right now and I know I am being selfish.


 

That is so sad, could it be torpor or dont they suffer from it?. I thought you only had the one girl. Big hugs to you


----------



## Amalthea

That's what I thought it was, too.... But I think she's getting old. I have two girlies here. Ella wasn't supposed to be staying, but she kinda did. She has the best personality out of all three of my STOs. So out going and sweet.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That's what I thought it was, too.... But I think she's getting old. I have two girlies here. Ella wasn't supposed to be staying, but she kinda did. She has the best personality out of all three of my STOs. So out going and sweet.


 
That is very sad  I wasnt sure if they suffered from torpor. 
Big Hugs again


----------



## Amalthea

She was brought over from Europe by a friend of mine, but had no idea on her age. So she could be very old.... No idea.


----------



## Amalthea

And she's gone. She passed away in my hands holding my finger. I guess I was able to give her more than I gave Oliver in the end.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> And she's gone. She passed away in my hands holding my finger. I guess I was able to give her more than I gave Oliver in the end.


aww sorry to hear that RIP Ella


----------



## Amalthea

Gonna try to go get some sleep, I guess..... Sometimes I wonder why we continually put ourselves through this.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Gonna try to go get some sleep, I guess..... Sometimes I wonder why we continually put ourselves through this.


*hug*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ian, that puddy tat is gorgeous - a real stunner! Jen, you are a lucky lady! :flrt:

Where has Fenwoman disappeared to? I notice she hasn't been on for ages.


----------



## mrandmrsk

last night= within a hour ,my cat got a lump on her cheek i cant see no wound or anything but its the size of a malteeser 

will be taking her to the vet later but a frend said to give her some piriton- i havent as she is feeding kittens but should i??

friend is thinking a sting but i have no idea - she hasnt been outside either

cheri


----------



## tomwilson

morning guys how is everyone


----------



## Amalthea

Tired..... *sigh*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Tired..... *sigh*


 i've been going to bed earlish the last few nights and getting up early 10.30 feels like midday


----------



## Bakerton

Hi, I just wondered if anyone could offer me and advice.

My cat gave birth to 2 still born kittens last night. one was quite a bit larger than the other one, I took them straight away from her. She looking for the kittens, and meowing at me. (at least i think thats wat shes doing) what can i do to help her through this? Also I'm not 100% certain that she's finished giving birth, i've had a feel of her tummy, and can't feel anything obvious, though she still looks a little swollen, but this could just be the milk.

Thankyou for taking the time to read this.

Zoey


----------



## tomwilson

Bakerton said:


> Hi, I just wondered if anyone could offer me and advice.
> 
> My cat gave birth to 2 still born kittens last night. one was quite a bit larger than the other one, I took them straight away from her. She looking for the kittens, and meowing at me. (at least i think thats wat shes doing) what can i do to help her through this? Also I'm not 100% certain that she's finished giving birth, i've had a feel of her tummy, and can't feel anything obvious, though she still looks a little swollen, but this could just be the milk.
> 
> Thankyou for taking the time to read this.
> 
> Zoey


 nothing i can say to help really, can cats foster maybe


----------



## Bakerton

I have no idea... I wouldn't even know how to find out either. Poor thing, it must be awful for her :-(


----------



## tomwilson

Bakerton said:


> I have no idea... I wouldn't even know how to find out either. Poor thing, it must be awful for her :-(


 could just try scenting a cuddly toy with the kittens it might not work but i doubt it'll do any harm


----------



## Zoo-Man

In the Classified section, there is a guy looking for a foster mum for some kittens that were rejected. He's called PinkRobbie.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> In the Classified section, there is a guy looking for a foster mum for some kittens that were rejected. He's called PinkRobbie.


 better than a cuddly toy


----------



## Bakerton

Thankyou I've messaged him to see if he still needs help.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - me late on today! Didn't have time this morning, too much to sort out before I came to Roz's and then Kim (my Boss) arrived for morning coffee about 5 mins after me and has just left. Daniel is eating his lunch and I'm catching up on here before I take him to nursery!

Jen, I am so very sorry about Ella, but it was great that you were able to comfort her and know that she didn't die alone, which as you rightly say you were denied with Ollie, so there is some comfort in that. However, I agree, why do we put ourselves through this? But you also know why, because a life without animals wouldn't be a life for people like us, would it? For me it would be an existence, so I pay the price willingly, but it never gets any easier.



missmoore said:


> last night= within a hour ,my cat got a lump on her cheek i cant see no wound or anything but its the size of a malteeser


Could be a sting, but it could also very well be an abscess in which case vet is the only option. That happened to our Leyla many years ago and it was an abscess - the pus shot up the wall and all over the vet when he lanced it, there was so much packed in there it literally exploded! 

So sorry to hear about the queen that lost her kittens, poor girl. It might be an idea to get her checked out by a vet to make sure there aren't any more still in there. If she goes too long any that might be in there will definitely die.

Hope the fostering works out cos that would be an ideal solution.

Hey Colin - long time since you've stuck your head in this thread!! How are you?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... I know I'd never be without critters in my life, but it never gets easier. Here she is.... Beautiful Ella


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless her Jen - she was beautiful.

In a way you were very lucky to get home and find her and be able to sit with her while she passed away. At least you knew she went peacefully and quietly, knowing you were there with her! Sometimes we don't get that choice, but that doesn't make it hurt any the less. :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I was really struggling keeping it together.... And I had to set her down for a bit while I did the glider's and Annie's dinner. And I broke down then. Making one 'possum meal was hard.


----------



## Amalthea

And then, I get a PM from Ian..... Not good news. May not be getting Thea, afterall. Her "owner" has realised he could make money from the kittens and has upped her price to £175. I really can't afford that. I was gonna struggle with the £40. Ian's gonna try to talk him back down again, but the guy wants a deposit by tonight. *sigh* Not been a good couple days. My head hurts.


----------



## feorag

Yes, I can understand that - poor you.

I still sometimes put out 3 plates for the cats and last year was putting out 4 - it's very hard. Sometimes I sit and think 15 months ago I had 5 cats and now I only have 2, it's very sad!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... I think it's when you are doing simple things like that that it really hits you.


----------



## feorag

Just back from dropping the wee man at school and it was pisitvely possing down, so the walk in the woods has been postponed until it stops!

I've just seen your post about Thea, missed it earlier cos we obviously cross posted. I'm so very sorry and I have to say I think that's a bloody cheek!! I thought it was all agreed and the price and he should honour that! You can't just change the price because you've found someone who's prepared to pay more!! :bash: 

That's so wrong on every level! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

No kidding! It's not fair at all. Been waiting for her since before she was born (well, since I was about 7, actually)!! Will see what Ian finds out today....


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

totally random and a bit silly but can people get seperation anxiety? x


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah.... I know I'd never be without critters in my life, but it never gets easier. Here she is.... Beautiful Ella
> 
> image





Amalthea said:


> And then, I get a PM from Ian..... Not good news. May not be getting Thea, afterall. Her "owner" has realised he could make money from the kittens and has upped her price to £175. I really can't afford that. I was gonna struggle with the £40. Ian's gonna try to talk him back down again, but the guy wants a deposit by tonight. *sigh* Not been a good couple days. My head hurts.


thats disgusting he should honor the sale :devil:


----------



## temerist

I will have a good talk to him later and see what I can do. I was also until recently under the impression he was going to ask the same as the last litter but apparently he didnt realise there "true value" until this time, and because of this he is even planning another litter from them. As I said Jen if I can get round the money I will place a deposit for you tonight so he will hold her for you, least your Thea is still there I went last night to collect mine and he had already sold her.


----------



## Amalthea

I'll not say what I think about this man, Ian.... I can't believe he sold your kitten when he knew full well you were taking one!! And after you bailed him out with the last ones, too.


----------



## temerist

Ive been searching the net for more white kittens, found a few if you want me to send you the links, even if you dont have Thea I wont take her as I wont pay that price for a moggie


----------



## Amalthea

OMFG!!!! *rips out hair* I just got off the phone with my assistant manager who was called by head office. Basically, cuz my references are Steve (my hair dresser who I worked with in the salon) and my unit organiser for party plan, I've got trouble. Steve doesn't work for that salon anymore, so he can't be a reference... But I don't want them contacting the owner of that place, since I left on not the best of terms. And they can't get a reference from one of their own employees (my unit organiser). So, I have to give them the info for my job in Texas (luckily, my "boss" was my Mom who just happens to have a different last name to me) and I guess I have to give them the info for the salon. And last month, I didn't get paid, cuz they wouldn't pull their finger out and sort out my application in time for payday. Now am I gonna get paid tomorrow?!? I am already owed a month and a half!!!! Today has been shit.


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> Ive been searching the net for more white kittens, found a few if you want me to send you the links, even if you dont have Thea I wont take her as I wont pay that price for a moggie


 
Bless you, Ian!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Poor Jen - it never rains but it pours was never more true! 

:grouphug: Group hug for you! I hope Ian can sort out this mess - I mean you did actually 'order' one before they were born, it's just not fair!!

And I hope your job can get sorted too!


----------



## Amalthea

*sigh* Life's not fair. Today sucks. I just wanna go to bed and it be tomorrow.

Am sorting out the critter room a bit. Just cleaned Ella's cage and moved Annie into it. Gonna start working on Annie's "mothering tank" (*sigh*) to be the new mousie mansion now.


----------



## temerist

I could be a refernce for you if you wanted, they wouldnt have to know that you havent actually ever worked for me lol


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I guess I just have to hope that Matt doesn't say anything too bad about me. He doesn't have anything to say except I was late ONE day. I guess....


----------



## Amalthea

Since I was cleaning out Ella's cage, I moved Annie there and the meece into her old tank (now have a giant three footer free for a little dup... it even says "Mojo" on it, so that might be his/her name)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/522300-been-busy.html#post6338812


----------



## Shell195

Just been catching up with the thread, what with dead kittens, swellings, stupid bosses and that awful man who has put the price up on your kitten, thats bloody disgusting:bash:
RIP Ella what a pretty girl she was:flrt:
Ive already replied on your mouse thread, thats an amazing set up:no1:
Im going to try and get some baby Dup pics later


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Been an "eventful" day to say the least. Kept myself busy tidying the critter room and doing the mousie tank  I am happiest when I am in there and I needed a bit of a boost.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Been an "eventful" day to say the least. Kept myself busy tidying the critter room and doing the mousie tank  I am happiest when I am in there and I needed a bit of a boost.


 

Is Mojo going to be a male or female?


----------



## Amalthea

Either *nods* Although, I don't have many male critters in the house anymore....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Either *nods* Although, I don't have many male critters in the house anymore....


 
I will see what I can do


----------



## Amalthea

*grins*


----------



## temerist

Tank looks amazing Jen, think you need to come here and sort my tanks out lol they are crap!!!

Have you got baby dups Shell?

Im tempted with some steppe lemmings from Halcyon


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> Tank looks amazing Jen, think you need to come here and sort my tanks out lol they are crap!!!
> 
> Have you got baby dups Shell?
> 
> Im tempted with some steppe lemmings from Halcyon


 
Sure have, I think there are 5 of them:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I loved the look of Steppe lemmings until I heard stories of them falling out and murdering each other:bash:


----------



## temerist

oh god i havent heard that

I just got back anyway, I had to try and make up for the fact I couldnt get my white kitty


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone been offline for a few days as had a bad fall. Today is the first day I have felt up to doing anything even though yesterday had to go and clip off my sisters Shihtzu. Spent today cleaning out tanks etc. Look like I had a few rounds with Mike Tyson but at least the cuts are now healing. Still hopefully tomorrow i will hear about moving to somewhere more suitable and less dangerous for me. Hope everyone is ok and not working too hard. Glad to see the Dups have finally arrived Shell


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I loved the look of Steppe lemmings until I heard stories of them falling out and murdering each other:bash:


 could you not just keep them like big hamsters though.

omg :devil: jen that :censor: with thea is disgrace now hes got ££££ in his eyes arrrggghh can't stand people like this what a waste to the human gene pool 

hello to every one btw went a tad unhinged there for a moment


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone been offline for a few days as had a bad fall. Today is the first day I have felt up to doing anything even though yesterday had to go and clip off my sisters Shihtzu. Spent today cleaning out tanks etc. Look like I had a few rounds with Mike Tyson but at least the cuts are now healing. Still hopefully tomorrow i will hear about moving to somewhere more suitable and less dangerous for me. Hope everyone is ok and not working too hard. Glad to see the Dups have finally arrived Shell


 

God I hope you are alright:grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> could you not just keep them like big hamsters though.
> 
> omg :devil: jen that :censor: with thea is disgrace now hes got ££££ in his eyes arrrggghh can't stand people like this what a waste to the human gene pool
> 
> hello to every one btw went a tad unhinged there for a moment


 
I dont actually know:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> God I hope you are alright:grouphug:


Yeah doing better today My lip is still really sore where it is split and my spine still thinks it needs to remind me it is still attached lol but I know It will all mend I fal alot but not hurt myself like this for a while thankfully all the pets were not around me at the time as it was late at night and they had all curled up to sleep for the night I would of been devastated if i had fell on one of them


----------



## feorag

So did you actually fall inside your house?? Bloody hell!!! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> So did you actually fall inside your house?? Bloody hell!!! :gasp:


 Yeah I did I fell on my way into the bathroom and hit my face on the half shower screens which go up from the floor about three and a half feet. I have split the bit under your nose and above your top lip quite badly and it wont stay sealed to heal but I also jarred my back badly on the way down which has started my spinal pain off badly I have a degenerative condition of the spine as well as arthritis so the pain is immense,And I have a few other bumps too not sure how they happened though so must of stunned myself a bit. Thankfully Glyn was there in a flash and helped me clean up the blood from the cut and stop it bleeding and get me into bed. Hemade sure I was not suffering from concussion etc and stayd up all night with me talking and taking care of me


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah I did I fell on my way into the bathroom and hit my face on the half shower screens which go up from the floor about three and a half feet. I have split the bit under your nose and above your top lip quite badly and it wont stay sealed to heal but I also jarred my back badly on the way down which has started my spinal pain off badly I have a degenerative condition of the spine as well as arthritis so the pain is immense,And I have a few other bumps too not sure how they happened though so must of stunned myself a bit. Thankfully Glyn was there in a flash and helped me clean up the blood from the cut and stop it bleeding and get me into bed. Hemade sure I was not suffering from concussion etc and stayd up all night with me talking and taking care of me


 aww that sounds awfull i hope you'll be ok soon


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> aww that sounds awfull i hope you'll be ok soon


 
Ty I am sure I will be all going well Just hope my landlords finally agree with all my medical prsonel people that I nee to be somewhere that I can use my wheelchair indoors etc and not have to bounce off walls I mean I have only ben telling htem for  the past three yars but they still wont budge


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Bloody hell - that sounds awful!!


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell - that sounds awful!!


It was at the time but now it doesnt seem that bad I just need to move so bad now and we know my condition is only gong to worsen but because I live in a ground floor flat my landlords say I am adequately housed even though I have an 8 1/2 inch step to get into my front door and I cannot have a ramp put in as there is a public footpath right outside it.Also my hallway is so narrow only 2 1/2 ft that Icannot turn it to get into any of the doorways that come off it which is of course all of them.
The only good news I had was my physio coming in today with my new crutches which have special handgrips on them so now I will be a bit more steady indoors


----------



## temerist

is it true you cant get ginger female kittens?


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> is it true you cant get ginger female kittens?


 i don't think thats true


----------



## Amalthea

That's awful, Sammy!!! Hope you start to mend asap!! {{{hugs}}}

Nope, you can get ginger girlies, Ian  Just not calico/tortie boys (if they are tortie and "male" they are actually XXY genetically).

I really enjoy setting up tanks like that, Ian.... If I've got loadsa stuff to work from and add in, it's quite fun


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> is it true you cant get ginger female kittens?


 Ginger queens are very rare bit like tortieshell toms i think it is but they do exist as my friend has two and they are beautiful one pale one really ginger


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> That's awful, Sammy!!! Hope you start to mend asap!! {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Nope, you can get ginger girlies, Ian  Just not calico/tortie boys (if they are tortie and "male" they are actually XXY genetically).
> 
> I really enjoy setting up tanks like that, Ian.... If I've got loadsa stuff to work from and add in, it's quite fun


 
Ty hun 
Love the tank btw


----------



## Amalthea

Ginger girlies aren't rare... 

And thanx


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> It was at the time but now it doesnt seem that bad I just need to move so bad now and we know my condition is only gong to worsen but because I live in a ground floor flat my landlords say I am adequately housed even though I have an 8 1/2 inch step to get into my front door and I cannot have a ramp put in as there is a public footpath right outside it.Also my hallway is so narrow only 2 1/2 ft that Icannot turn it to get into any of the doorways that come off it which is of course all of them.
> The only good news I had was my physio coming in today with my new crutches which have special handgrips on them so now I will be a bit more steady indoors


Well, it's good that you've had some good news, but overall it certainly doesn't sound very good!



temerist said:


> is it true you cant get ginger female kittens?


As jen say it's not true at all and althought people say they're very rare, they aren't that rare really - it's just that you only get ginger female kittens when a ginger male mates a tortie or ginger female, cos red can't be carried.


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Ginger girlies aren't rare...
> 
> And thanx


I always thought thy were as looked for one for years to no avail was told they were too then when i gave up met a friend who had two lol but he said he hadnt seen many hence my comment but I am glad they arent rare as I stil lwould like one lol


----------



## temerist

ooooooo my treat has arrived :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> ooooooo my treat has arrived :whistling2:


whats your treat lol


----------



## sammy1969

As above whats your treat Ian lol


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> whats your treat lol





sammy1969 said:


> As above whats your treat Ian lol


i didnt get my kitten ive been waiting 8 weeks for so bought another cat instead lol


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Well, it's good that you've had some good news, but overall it certainly doesn't sound very good!
> 
> Missed this just now sorry.
> 
> If I really think aobut it I know it isnt really good at all but if I dwell on it I will just get myself down and thats never good. I always look for the good in even the worst of situations and I live in hope that eventually I will get what I need. Also I know as bad as my situation is there are poeple out there who are in much worse situations than myself and atleast I can stillsmile even if it does hurt at the moment lol


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> i didnt get my kitten ive been waiting 8 weeks for so bought another cat instead lol


Oh no not good but glad you have found another one once settled please post pics love kitties lol even my little monster Nero. 
Mind you at least i know he isnt the only thief in his family his older brother Ozone stole my donut yesterday when i was clipping my sisters dog buti had to forgive him as he is the most lovely wall eyed cat I have ever seen


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> It was at the time but now it doesnt seem that bad I just need to move so bad now and we know my condition is only gong to worsen but because I live in a ground floor flat my landlords say I am adequately housed even though I have an 8 1/2 inch step to get into my front door and I cannot have a ramp put in as there is a public footpath right outside it.Also my hallway is so narrow only 2 1/2 ft that Icannot turn it to get into any of the doorways that come off it which is of course all of them.
> The only good news I had was my physio coming in today with my new crutches which have special handgrips on them so now I will be a bit more steady indoors


 
Thats terrible and very discriminating:bash:

Dont you remember my handreared ginger kittens Ian most of them were females:2thumb: What cat have you got??


----------



## temerist

bought a new baby baldie :blush:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> bought a new baby baldie :blush:


 
You do like your naked pussies dont you:whistling2:

We need more information than that:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Thats terrible and very discriminating:bash:


I suppose it is I just hope tomorrow they change their minds as I have no idea where else to turn if htey sa I just have to wait or that I am still adequately housed I have given them letters from everyone I can medically and even spoken to my local mp and still they dont seem to want to budge still fingers crossed


----------



## Shell195

Well heres what everone has been waiting for but they are very blurry crap photos, I will get better pics soon


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> You do like your naked pussies dont you:whistling2:
> 
> We need more information than that:bash:


no just your nekkid pussy :gasp: :lol2:

i have been ummming and ahhhhing about him for about 2 weeks but decided to get him in the end


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I suppose it is I just hope tomorrow they change their minds as I have no idea where else to turn if htey sa I just have to wait or that I am still adequately housed I have given them letters from everyone I can medically and even spoken to my local mp and still they dont seem to want to budge still fingers crossed


 

Fingers crossed they see sense


----------



## ashley

You can tell Ian's back with all the talk of nekkid pussies! :gasp:

Your baby dups are so cute Shell! I'm not allowed any more furries, I fell in love with a little blue hamster yesterday but Stu put his foot down :devil: Why can't I have seen it when he was away!


----------



## Amalthea

NEED pics, Ian!! 

SHELL!!!!! How cute!!!! Those blurry pics have brightened up my day!!


----------



## temerist

ashley said:


> You can tell Ian's back with all the talk of nekkid pussies! :gasp:


hey shell started it


Jen will post pics as soon as he comes out of hiding :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Time for me to go to bed feeling really tired catch you al tomorrow will let you know how I got on with my landlords Nite all and look forward to pics of oyur nekkid pussy Ian lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Well heres what everone has been waiting for but they are very blurry crap photos, I will get better pics soon
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 awwwwwwwwwww their soooo cute:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> hey shell started it
> 
> 
> Jen will post pics as soon as he comes out of hiding :lol2:


Bless him!! :flrt:

Oh, Ian!!! Have ya seen Miley's new video?!? :gasp: Holy Jeebus!!!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Well heres what everone has been waiting for but they are very blurry crap photos, I will get better pics soon
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwww:flrt:
i wonder what they would think if they knew how many ppl had been waiting for pics of them haha


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Bless him!! :flrt:
> 
> Oh, Ian!!! Have ya seen Miley's new video?!? :gasp: Holy Jeebus!!!


 
no not seen her new video, im in hiding after that video of her giving me a lapdance was made public :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Missed this just now sorry.
> 
> If I really think aobut it I know it isnt really good at all but if I dwell on it I will just get myself down and thats never good. I always look for the good in even the worst of situations and I live in hope that eventually I will get what I need. Also I know as bad as my situation is there are poeple out there who are in much worse situations than myself and atleast I can stillsmile even if it does hurt at the moment lol


I know exactly what you mean, keeping cheerful and having a sense of humour has helped a lot of people (me included) get through a lot of sh*te in their life! :roll:

Iain, you've got yourself a nekkid critter! What are you like??

Shell, aw bless, baby Dups, tiny wee baby Dups! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> no just your nekkid pussy :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> i have been ummming and ahhhhing about him for about 2 weeks but decided to get him in the end


 
:gasp: Watch it buster:lol2:
What colour is he?


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Watch it buster:lol2:
> What colour is he?


dont ask me about colours :lol2:

he is a plucked chicken and very ugly :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

But ugly in an "Awwwwwww... Isn't he ugly" sorta way, I'm sure 

A pressie for ya, Ian:

YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Can't Be Tamed


----------



## Amalthea

Am off to bed, methinks....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am off to bed, methinks....


night jen


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> dont ask me about colours :lol2:
> 
> he is a plucked chicken and very ugly :whistling2:


 
Nasty man, I think he needs to come and live with me:flrt: What have you called him?


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Hey Colin - long time since you've stuck your head in this thread!! How are you?


Hey Eileen, I pop in for a read most days.

I'm ok thanks. Battling boredom on a daily basis. I'm still jobless & looking. Clark is still waiting to hear about the operation he needs on his vocal chords & he is still mostly voiceless. We are dangling on the poverty line, & having to deal with debt. But hey, such is life I suppose.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Eileen, I pop in for a read most days.
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Battling boredom on a daily basis. I'm still jobless & looking. Clark is still waiting to hear about the operation he needs on his vocal chords & he is still mostly voiceless. We are dangling on the poverty line, & having to deal with debt. But hey, such is life I suppose.


heya col


----------



## Shell195

Col that sounds awful, I never knew things were that bad


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> heya col


Hiya hun :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Eileen, I pop in for a read most days.
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Battling boredom on a daily basis. I'm still jobless & looking. Clark is still waiting to hear about the operation he needs on his vocal chords & he is still mostly voiceless. We are dangling on the poverty line, & having to deal with debt. But hey, such is life I suppose.


 hey col, i've seen you about on the forum but never really spoken to you, sounds like you're having a bad time of it at the moment, but you never know whats round the corner, and on a lighter note wolerine:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya hun :flrt:


anything good happening? alot of bad luck


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col that sounds awful, I never knew things were that bad


Thanks hun. I'd be lying if I said things were rosy. I've never been so down before. I hate being stuck in the house all the time, but with no money, we can't go many places or do much. We visit family & friends, & of course Jen, Jonny & Jessica are regular visitors (& vice versa), but theres only so much visiting you can do.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hey col, i've seen you about on the forum but never really spoken to you, sounds like you're having a bad time of it at the moment, but you never know whats round the corner, and on a lighter note wolerine:2thumb:


Hiya Tom, likewise I've seen your posts on here for a while. We have had a kak time of things since mid December 2009. Your right, hopefully we will come into some good luck soon. God knows we need it!

And yes, Wolverine & the X-Men are ace! : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> anything good happening? alot of bad luck


Not much good happening Im afraid hun. If 2010 is going to carry on like this, then roll on 2011.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Tom, likewise I've seen your posts on here for a while. We have had a kak time of things since mid December 2009. Your right, hopefully we will come into some good luck soon. God knows we need it!
> 
> And yes, Wolverine & the X-Men are ace! : victory:


 i read alot of the comics and catch up every now and then when i have the time and cash to spare, ever read the exiles that was one of my favourite spin-offs, wolverine and night crawler are my favourites


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. I'd be lying if I said things were rosy. I've never been so down before. I hate being stuck in the house all the time, but with no money, we can't go many places or do much. We visit family & friends, & of course Jen, Jonny & Jessica are regular visitors (& vice versa), but theres only so much visiting you can do.


 
It must be so frustrating for you as you had your dream business then this:bash: I hope things improve for you soon :bash: 

xx


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Not much good happening Im afraid hun. If 2010 is going to carry on like this, then roll on 2011.


same


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i read alot of the comics and catch up every now and then when i have the time and cash to spare, ever read the exiles that was one of my favourite spin-offs, wolverine and night crawler are my favourites


I wasn't into the comics as much as the animated series. The movies are good, although not accurate. And X-Men Origins: Wolverine was the worst for accuracy & duff storyline cross-overs.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It must be so frustrating for you as you had your dream business then this:bash: I hope things improve for you soon :bash:
> 
> xx


Thanks Shell, so do I x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> same


:grouphug:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :grouphug:


ive been saying it about my years for about three now


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I wasn't into the comics as much as the animated series. The movies are good, although not accurate. And X-Men Origins: Wolverine was the worst for accuracy & duff storyline cross-overs.


 i love the 90's tv series although having read the comics i know how unaccurate some of them where. i had alot of problems with the wolverine film but i alo liked a fair bit of it to, loved the bone claws


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i love the 90's tv series although having read the comics i know how unaccurate some of them where. i had alot of problems with the wolverine film but i alo liked a fair bit of it to, loved the bone claws


The animated series was a bit inaccurate, but still good.

I did like the Wolverine film, especially as it featured Gambit 2thumb my favourite character, & showed Logan's bone claws before they were coated in Adamantium, but the stupid false story of Logan & Sabretooth being half brothers was awful.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ive been saying it about my years for about three now


Crap eh


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> The animated series was a bit inaccurate, but still good.
> 
> I did like the Wolverine film, especially as it featured Gambit 2thumb my favourite character, & showed Logan's bone claws before they were coated in Adamantium, but the stupid false story of Logan & Sabretooth being half brothers was awful.


 i loved the start it was very accurate untill the brothers thing also its only suggested that the care taker son is sabertooth anyway


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Crap eh


aye , get used to it lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i loved the start it was very accurate untill the brothers thing also its only suggested that the care taker son is sabertooth anyway


Yes, it didn't actually tell the viewers that Victor Creed later is the mutant known by the name Sabretooth. Its only cos we know about the X-Men that we know who he is. Very silly. And Gambit's powers are a bit tweaked too (the pulse force from his staff). And Deadpool is supposed to be one of the toughest mutants ever - but he was 'killed' relatively quickly.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, it didn't actually tell the viewers that Victor Creed later is the mutant known by the name Sabretooth. Its only cos we know about the X-Men that we know who he is. Very silly. And Gambit's powers are a bit tweaked too (the pulse force from his staff). And Deadpool is supposed to be one of the toughest mutants ever - but he was 'killed' relatively quickly.


 oooooooooooooooooooooo do you have wolverine on dvd


----------



## Shell195

Col, Carly charlies found us a couple of Quakers and they are getting picked up on Saturday:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooo do you have wolverine on dvd


Yep :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col, Carly charlies found us a couple of Quakers and they are getting picked up on Saturday:no1:


Thats great news Shell! Ken is a good'un!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats great news Shell! Ken is a good'un!


 
Hes wonderful:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep :2thumb:


 watch after the credit then dude :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> watch after the credit then dude :2thumb:


Yep, seen it! :2thumb: I wonder if there will be another? I know they are supposed to be making X-Men Origins: Magneto.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, seen it! :2thumb: I wonder if there will be another? I know they are supposed to be making X-Men Origins: Magneto.


 there is supposed to be a second wolerine also a dead pool film and marel have a captian america and thor film planned aswell as the avengers film


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> there is supposed to be a second wolerine also a dead pool film and marel have a captian america and thor film planned aswell as the avengers film


I hope they do do a second Wolvie film. Im not into many of the other Marvel characters, just the X-Man & Spiderman really.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I hope they do do a second Wolvie film. Im not into many of the other Marvel characters, just the X-Man & Spiderman really.


 i hate irom comics and cartoons but the film was exelent both of them i'm a marvel nut lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i hate irom comics and cartoons but the film was exelent both of them i'm a marvel nut lol


I haven't actually seen either of the Iron Man films :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

well guys i'm spent off to bed for me


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> well guys i'm spent off to bed for me


Goodnight mate, thanks for cheering me up :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Colin!! Sorry I missed you last night. And I didn't realise things were so bad for you two  {{{hugs}}} I truly hope things perk up for ya very soon.

I see I went and found Ian something to perv over and he disappeared. Typical! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


Amalthea said:


> YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Can't Be Tamed


Am I the only person on here who laughed at that video! I just thought another little girl trying to be sexy and lose her "little pretty girl" image, but apart from the good figure, the face was just totally comical for me and not at all sexy.



Zoo-Man said:


> I'm ok thanks. Battling boredom on a daily basis. I'm still jobless & looking. Clark is still waiting to hear about the operation he needs on his vocal chords & he is still mostly voiceless. We are dangling on the poverty line, & having to deal with debt. But hey, such is life I suppose.


I've been wondering about clark cos I've never seen you post since he came out of hospital, so was left assuming that everything was OK. Did you ever get to the bottom of who bombed your shop? And is there no prospect of getting it back up and running?


Zoo-Man said:


> Not much good happening Im afraid hun. If 2010 is going to carry on like this, then roll on 2011.


Sadly sh*t happens and for most people it's really a normal life to have periods where things just go so wrong that you can't see the light at the end of the tunnel, but the light is there and you'll find it eventually, but how long it'll take can be ages. I went through all that about 16 years ago when friends at work kept telling me "things will be better next year" or "next year will be your year" and it bloody wasn't - it was worse! It lasted about 3 or 4 years where my luck just seemed to run out and then things picked up for a few years and then the sh*t hit the fan again about 8 years ago and I'm just seeing the light at the end of the tunnel now. 

Jen, how are you today?


----------



## Amalthea

I was gobsmacked when I saw the new Miley video.... I guess she is like 17 now, so I can understand she wants to lose the "Hannah" image, but... Eek!

Yeah, I'm ok today. Hopefully it'll be better than yesterday. Just got out of the shower, so feel good. And I get to wear my Referee Girl costume to go canvassing today in the shop I work in and I love dressing up 

This is it:


----------



## feorag

I just thought she looked totally over the top caricaturish! Certainly I didn't think she looked sexy.

I love that outfit!!! Very appropriate for the world cup - you'll be popular! :whistling2:

I used to go out (and to work in a pub a couple of evenings a week) wearing outfits not dissimilar to that when I was in my early 20s. One of them was lilac shorts, a maroon skinny rib jumper that was open to below the bra line and laced up the front and long maroon ribbed socks like those. I remember walking into the living room and my dad asking if I was really going out dressed like that!! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> But ugly in an "Awwwwwww... Isn't he ugly" sorta way, I'm sure
> 
> A pressie for ya, Ian:
> 
> YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Can't Be Tamed


i've always thought of her as billy ray cyrus' little puppet on a string. was i the only one who thought she was trying to look like rihana but just ended up looking like one of the flying monkeys from the wizard of oz


----------



## Amalthea

We've also got a "Come on England" costume, but I'm not wearing that (since England is playing America and all)










I doubt any of you would have read The House of Night series, but Miley reminded me of a creature in there called a "raven mocker"


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i've always thought of her as billy ray cyrus' little puppet on a string. was i the only one who thought she was trying to look like rihana but just ended up looking like one of the flying monkeys from the wizard of oz


No you weren't! :lol2:

Sexy?? *Not!!*

Well, me off soon to my show hall to help set up. Got to walk the dog and grab some lunch and then I'm off. Sad thing is that I can't do much until the rosettes arrive and the guy who makes them for us doesn't bring them until about 5:00 or later, but if I go any time after about 3:00-3:30 I'll get stuck in the traffic through the Tyne Tunnel and could be stationary or crawling for over half an hour and I *hate* sitting in traffic queues!! :roll:

Can't wait for them to finish the new one, so then (I'm presuming) we'll have 2 tunnels one for south and one for north, so it'll be dual carriageway! 5 queues of solid traffic all filtering into one lane causes such a bottleneck.


----------



## Shell195

Hello you lot, Ive just been to Asda again:bash:
Jen very cute, sexy outfit you will look great:no1:
Any news on Theas breeder?
Eileen, you really are a busy lady always dashing somewhere:lol2:
Ive not watched the video yet but will do when I get a minute.

Steves done all the cleaning today and now hes gone back to bed as hes on nights for the next 3 days(nights)


----------



## freekygeeky

I have a job interview today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WISH me luck people!!

Its my dream job!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> I have a job interview today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WISH me luck people!!
> 
> Its my dream job!


 
GOOD LUCK :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> GOOD LUCK :2thumb:


thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its at 2!!
not long now, im SO scared!


----------



## Shell195

I always hated interviews. Just be yourself and you will be fine


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I always hated interviews. Just be yourself and you will be fine


thankyou


----------



## Amalthea

Already said on FB, but....... *GOOD LUCK, GINA!!!* 

Not heard anything about Thea's "breeder". Am thinking it's not gonna happen *sigh*

Is anybody from here thinking about coming to my birthday BBQ on the 10th of July?  Shell, you aren't far enough away to have an excuse


----------



## ami_j

Good Luck Gina 



Amalthea said:


> Already said on FB, but....... *GOOD LUCK, GINA!!!*
> 
> Not heard anything about Thea's "breeder". Am thinking it's not gonna happen *sigh*
> 
> Is anybody from here thinking about coming to my birthday BBQ on the 10th of July?  Shell, you aren't far enough away to have an excuse


awwww  you will get your dream kitty , i always think things happen for a reason , however bad it seems at the time


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Already said on FB, but....... *GOOD LUCK, GINA!!!*
> 
> Not heard anything about Thea's "breeder". Am thinking it's not gonna happen *sigh*
> 
> Is anybody from here thinking about coming to my birthday BBQ on the 10th of July?  Shell, you aren't far enough away to have an excuse


 
:lol2: It depends what Steve is working before I can confirm, it will be ok if he is off but Im not sure yet:blush:

I still cant believe this has happened over the kitten you booked before they were even born:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Already said on FB, but....... *GOOD LUCK, GINA!!!*
> 
> Not heard anything about Thea's "breeder". Am thinking it's not gonna happen *sigh*
> 
> Is anybody from here thinking about coming to my birthday BBQ on the 10th of July?  Shell, you aren't far enough away to have an excuse


You can count Martin and I in. He *should *be able to get it off work. But I'll be coming regardless.

I feel kind of weird about posting in this thread. I always read it but I have no cats here! I have three cats in Australia and will be getting a kitten here when we move into a house that allows cats.. I don't know if that counts :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> Good Luck Gina
> 
> 
> awwww  you will get your dream kitty , i always think things happen for a reason , however bad it seems at the time


Yeah.... I guess so. Maybe the way to look at it is I really wanted a boy?? Although, I had been saving the name Amalthea since I was a little girl for somebody very special....


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: It depends what Steve is working before I can confirm, it will be ok if he is off but Im not sure yet:blush:
> 
> I still cant believe this has happened over the kitten you booked before they were even born:bash::bash::bash:


Okie dokie  Hope you can make it  It's always a good day  We do it every year


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> You can count Martin and I in. He *should *be able to get it off work. But I'll be coming regardless.
> 
> I feel kind of weird about posting in this thread. I always read it but I have no cats here! I have three cats in Australia and will be getting a kitten here when we move into a house that allows cats.. I don't know if that counts :whistling2:


 
Brilliant!! :2thumb: You don't HAVE to have cats to come into this thread  It's just our own little area of RFUK that we tend to keep drama free :whistling2: We talk about a whole lot of nothing, usually (as I'm sure you figgered out if you've been sneaking in *wink*)


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Brilliant!! :2thumb: You don't HAVE to have cats to come into this thread  It's just our own little area of RFUK that we tend to keep drama free :whistling2: We talk about a whole lot of nothing, usually (as I'm sure you figgered out if you've been sneaking in *wink*)


I think I've read every page for the last 30 or so pages? There's not a lot to do until I get a job so it keeps me entertained 

Drama free is a good thing. I seem to experience more online drama than drama in real life!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, and RFUK is known for it drama 

You're welcome to join the sugar glider forum in my siggy, as well  You said you were interested in them


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah.... I guess so. Maybe the way to look at it is I really wanted a boy?? Although, I had been saving the name Amalthea since I was a little girl for somebody very special....
> 
> 
> Okie dokie  Hope you can make it  It's always a good day  We do it every year


*hug* what an awful lot of luck i hope it picks up soon
any joy with any of the white kittens ian found?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, and RFUK is known for it drama
> 
> You're welcome to join the sugar glider forum in my siggy, as well  You said you were interested in them


I am interested in them so it can't hurt to join it 

They are something I would probably be more interested in late next year. Gives me a lot of time to research and make sure I am ready to keep them .

I am getting two rats off of a breeder from this site who will be breeding them late June. You said you knew rat rescues Jen.. I would really like a hairless rat :whistling2:. I know breeders who are breeding around June but if there is one that needs a home I'd never say no 

And I don't know if you've heard but I am taking one of Toms hamster babies. I'm so excited :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive not watched the video yet but will do when I get a minute.


Prepare to be amused then! :lol2:



freekygeeky said:


> I have a job interview today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WISH me luck people!!
> 
> Its my dream job!


A bit late, but good luck Gina! :2thumb: Shell's right, just try and relax and be yourself.



Amalthea said:


> Is anybody from here thinking about coming to my birthday BBQ on the 10th of July?  Shell, you aren't far enough away to have an excuse


I'd love to come, but it's just too far for me! :sad:



Shell195 said:


> I still cant believe this has happened over the kitten you booked before they were even born:bash::bash::bash:


Totally agree with you Shell - it's a bloody disgrace! :bash:



Cillah said:


> I feel kind of weird about posting in this thread. I always read it but I have no cats here! I have three cats in Australia and will be getting a kitten here when we move into a house that allows cats.. I don't know if that counts :whistling2:


Of course you don't have to _have_ cats to join in, you just have to _like_ them! 

It's all about like-minded people (in other words cat lovers) to come and chat where we try to be non-political and non-aggressive (ignore all those bashing icons above! :lol2: and just chat about our everyday lives, so don't feel weird, just join in!

Well that's me just about off now. Just got the dog to walk as my last job and I'm away. Printed all my membership lists for the trophy secretary and my rosettes list so I've only got to count out 419 rosettes into 5 separate piles to save time when the results come in tomorrow.

Here I am hard at work and I'll be in this position from about 10:15 until about 3:30-ish apart from a half hour lunch break. My bum hurts that night! :lol2: 

Barry acts as my "runner" when I find mistakes by the judges - he's obviously found something wrong on a judge's slip here and is showing it to me. Then we have Jaime (who used to be on our committee) and my friend Dave from Sheffield (who has Maine *****) and who comes up every year just to work on my table - bless!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Prepare to be amused then! :lol2:
> 
> A bit late, but good luck Gina! :2thumb: Shell's right, just try and relax and be yourself.
> 
> I'd love to come, but it's just too far for me! :sad:
> 
> Totally agree with you Shell - it's a bloody disgrace! :bash:
> 
> Of course you don't have to _have_ cats to join in, you just have to _like_ them!
> 
> It's all about like-minded people (in other words cat lovers) to come and chat where we try to be non-political and non-aggressive (ignore all those bashing icons above! :lol2: and just chat about our everyday lives, so don't feel weird, just join in!
> 
> Well that's me just about off now. Just got the dog to walk as my last job and I'm away. Printed all my membership lists for the trophy secretary and my rosettes list so I've only got to count out 419 rosettes into 5 separate piles to save time when the results come in tomorrow.
> 
> Here I am hard at work and I'll be in this position from about 10:15 until about 3:30-ish apart from a half hour lunch break. My bum hurts that night! :lol2:
> 
> Barry acts as my "runner" when I find mistakes by the judges - he's obviously found something wrong on a judge's slip here and is showing it to me. *Then we have Jaime (who used to be on our committee)* and my friend Dave from Sheffield (who has Maine *****) and who comes up every year just to work on my table - bless!
> 
> image


i dont remember this :crazy::rotfl:


----------



## Cillah

I registered at the Sugar Glider forum. I am just waiting to be approved now. To be honest I am really bad at using multiple forums. But I will get better. I registered at the fancy mouse forum and only posted twice.. As I just post here.. But there's no harm in expanding my boundries. So when I get accepted I will post there too. 

Hopefully they have a place to post pictures of gliders there because I have a year to work on my partner who secretly finds them cute. Your boy swayed him big time Jen 

In other news.. I made jelly last night and I checked it this morning but it didn't set! I wonder if I did something wrong. I've only ever used crystals and this one was like a block of square jelly things. I thought I followed the instructions.. Whoops!


----------



## freekygeeky

well that bit of the interview went ok


----------



## Cillah

freekygeeky said:


> well that bit of the interview went ok


Congratulations! I hope you get the job : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

Cillah said:


> Congratulations! I hope you get the job : victory:


thankyou, i have a long way yet, including another interview in london, 
the family then gets to see the notes about me. they then decided, another interview, and so on


----------



## Cillah

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou, i have a long way yet, including another interview in london,
> the family then gets to see the notes about me. they then decided, another interview, and so on


Oh well at least you've made a good start ! What are you applying for exactly ?


----------



## freekygeeky

Cillah said:


> Oh well at least you've made a good start ! What are you applying for exactly ?


well ive done the first two bits! whoop!!!
a live in part time (35 hours a week) nanny job, which i will do along side uni 
then *fingers crossed* full time after uni.


----------



## Shell195

Well Done Gina:no1:

Cillah dont stay away from here just because you dont have a kitty, we all love to chat about ANYTHING:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

anyone help?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/521010-female-black-white-cat.html
lovly cat


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone Hope everyone is having a good day

Cillah will say everyone on this thread is great they let you chat about everything and anything. I'm a bit like you terrible at multiforums and posting I am a member of about half a dozen but usually just stick to here.
Well had my visit from my landlord today and basically got told not to get my hopes up for the near future as until I am in a wheelchair permenantly i am unlikely to be rehoused, which admittedly will not be long into the future but it has left me feeling really low. 
Its bad enough I cant use my wheelchair indoors as it is but at least with crutches I can just about get round but to know that I basically have to get to the stage where I cannot move around indoors at all before I get moved is awful. I know once I am in that state I will get moved asap but why wait that long I feel I have to get to the stage where I have no quality of life before anything will get done. 
The only positive thing he said was I have the highest priority points on medical grounds there can be at the moment but that they dont have anything suitable for someone in my position. I just hope something comes up soon

Freeky glad the interview went well fingers crossed you get the job
Foerag hope everything goes well with the show
Jen Sorry I am so far away or I would of loved to of come and met you


----------



## sammy1969

freekygeeky said:


> anyone help?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/521010-female-black-white-cat.html
> lovly cat


 
I looked at this and wished they were nearer as I have a friend who would of taken her on If only I didnt have the 3 boys


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> I was gobsmacked when I saw the new Miley video.... I guess she is like 17 now, so I can understand she wants to lose the "Hannah" image, but... Eek!
> 
> Yeah, I'm ok today. Hopefully it'll be better than yesterday. Just got out of the shower, so feel good. And I get to wear my Referee Girl costume to go canvassing today in the shop I work in and I love dressing up
> 
> This is it:
> 
> image


 
:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Can I get a pic of you actually in the costume?? for personal use only :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Can I get a pic of you actually in the costume?? for personal use only :whistling2:


Ian you get worse lol you are a bad boy


----------



## Cillah

freekygeeky said:


> well ive done the first two bits! whoop!!!
> a live in part time (35 hours a week) nanny job, which i will do along side uni
> then *fingers crossed* full time after uni.


Oh! That's amazing! When I was first coming over here I saw a really nice live in nanny job with a rather upper class family. £700 a week. Your own bedroom, bathroom, living quarters and car.. And the times you had to actually work were good. You just had to speak English and French. Which I can do. But it was in London.




Shell195 said:


> Well Done Gina
> 
> Cillah dont stay away from here just because you dont have a kitty, we all love to chat about ANYTHING


Well I left three kittys at home! I miss them. But next year when we move into a different house, hopefully we can get one that allows dogs and cats. : victory:





sammy1969 said:


> Afternoon everyone Hope everyone is having a good day
> 
> Cillah will say everyone on this thread is great they let you chat about everything and anything. I'm a bit like you terrible at multiforums and posting I am a member of about half a dozen but usually just stick to here.


Yeah. I've spoken to a few of them in other threads and met Jen twice and everyone is lovely. It's great to meet new people, especially ones that live close to me. Because everything is new to me here . I mainly stick to this forum as well.

I am sorry to hear about those issues. You deserve way better than that.

Guys if you like you can just call me Cilla. My name is Priscilla and Cilla is just short for that. I just put the H on the end because Cilla was already taken


----------



## LisaLQ

Hmmph. Luna wont keep a collar on. 2 different types of clasp mastered now. :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

LisaLQ said:


> Hmmph. Luna wont keep a collar on. 2 different types of clasp mastered now. :whistling2:


Oh dear lol got to love them though waiting for Dante to master his new one


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Yeah. I've spoken to a few of them in other threads and met Jen twice and everyone is lovely. It's great to meet new people, especially ones that live close to me. Because everything is new to me here . I mainly stick to this forum as well.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about those issues. You deserve way better than that.
> 
> Guys if you like you can just call me Cilla. My name is Priscilla and Cilla is just short for that. I just put the H on the end because Cilla was already taken


Ty Cilla I know it will work out eventually but it has just got to me today mind youat least my little kitten Nero got a smile from him heis so cute even though he was attacked as a 6 week old by a staffy but he hasnt caused him to be frightened of my two dogs


----------



## Shell195

Sammy thay is awful:bash: I hope they find somewhere for you soon

Cilla I was wondering what your real name was(You have a very exotic first name)

Lisa some cats wont keep collars on, my lot dont wear them as they cant get out of the garden but they are all ID chipped, how are they settling in?


Ian, you are a VERY BAD boy:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Ian, you are a VERY BAD boy:whistling2:


 
but you love it you kinky wench


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Ty Cilla I know it will work out eventually but it has just got to me today mind youat least my little kitten Nero got a smile from him heis so cute even though he was attacked as a 6 week old by a staffy but he hasnt caused him to be frightened of my two dogs


Yeah! It will all work out. I know that's easy to say though. Whenever I was sad at home I loved spending time with my cats and dogs. They always know when you are sad and can cheer you up so much. Your poor cat! Glad to hear it hasn't scarred him.



Shell195 said:


> Cilla I was wondering what your real name was(You have a very exotic first name)


Yeah Priscilla. I used to *hate *my name. My last name is rather unusual too. In primary school everyone used to tease me and call me Priscilla Queen of the Desert and I would cry. I was five at the time, but still! I'm getting over it now. I mean, I'm stuck with it? Where I used to work everyone would comment on my name. But ahh.. Oh well .


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> but you love it you kinky wench


 
Haha you wish:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah;6345184
Yeah Priscilla. I used to [B said:


> hate [/B]my name. My last name is rather unusual too. In primary school everyone used to tease me and call me Priscilla Queen of the Desert and I would cry. I was five at the time, but still! I'm getting over it now. I mean, I'm stuck with it? Where I used to work everyone would comment on my name. But ahh.. Oh well .


 
Kids can be so cruel, be proud of your name. My surname was Tollet and I used to get called toilet,bog brush in fact anything toilet related. I hated it all until I learnt to fight back:bash: I still use my ex husbands surname and weve been divorced for about 15 years:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, Colin!! Sorry I missed you last night. And I didn't realise things were so bad for you two  {{{hugs}}} I truly hope things perk up for ya very soon.


Thanks Jen. I have tried chatting to you a couple of times in the early hours on Facebook chat but it turned out to be your mum on the other end :lol2:



feorag said:


> I've been wondering about clark cos I've never seen you post since he came out of hospital, so was left assuming that everything was OK. Did you ever get to the bottom of who bombed your shop? And is there no prospect of getting it back up and running?
> Sadly sh*t happens and for most people it's really a normal life to have periods where things just go so wrong that you can't see the light at the end of the tunnel, but the light is there and you'll find it eventually, but how long it'll take can be ages. I went through all that about 16 years ago when friends at work kept telling me "things will be better next year" or "next year will be your year" and it bloody wasn't - it was worse! It lasted about 3 or 4 years where my luck just seemed to run out and then things picked up for a few years and then the sh*t hit the fan again about 8 years ago and I'm just seeing the light at the end of the tunnel now.


Eileen, we still don't know what happened to start the fire, but the police are treating it as arson. There is no chance I would want to set it back up now, as the landlord has now repossessed the building back from us, & I now hear from one of our work experience students that the animal care college she goes to has been donated a load of vivariums from the shop! Vivs we could have done well to sell & use the money to live!

I don't doubt that the crap will keep heading our way for some time to come, I just hope we get a break soon.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, we still don't know what happened to start the fire, but the police are treating it as arson. There is no chance I would want to set it back up now, as the landlord has now repossessed the building back from us, &* I now hear from one of our work experience students that the animal care college she goes to has been donated a load of vivariums from the shop! Vivs we could have done well to sell & use the money to live!*

I don't doubt that the crap will keep heading our way for some time to come, I just hope we get a break soon.[/QUOTE]



How can they legally do this? Surely the contents of the shop belonged to you and Clark as you owned the business:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Can anyone think of a name for an Albino female hoglet, Ive just reserved one from the lady who runs the registry:no1: Shes only 2 weeks old at the minute and has different lineage than Elvis, we have to drive over to Notingham when shes ready and Im really excited.


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Kids can be so cruel, be proud of your name. My surname was Tollet and I used to get called toilet,bog brush in fact anything toilet related. I hated it all until I learnt to fight back:bash: I still use my ex husbands surname and weve been divorced for about 15 years:lol2:


They can be. =/. My last name is McElligott. No one seems to be able to pronounce it and I have to spell my first and last name for everyone. At least I can change my name when I get married.. But my partners last name is Cullen, hah! I just can't win.

Well his surname is as much yours !


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Can anyone think of a name for an Albino female hoglet, Ive just reserved one from the lady who runs the registry:no1: Shes only 2 weeks old at the minute and has different lineage than Elvis, we have to drive over to Notingham when shes ready and Im really excited.


I am so jealous. I am meant to be getting an albino female off Martin for my birthday next month. He told me he knows what he's getting me today and I've asked him so many questions.. But he hasn't said anything. I hope he hasn't forgot. He's the hedgehog person so I doubt he has.

I am calling mine Tilly.. Uhm, I'm horrible at naming other peoples pets though :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> How can they legally do this? Surely the contents of the shop belonged to you and Clark as you owned the business:bash:


If I didn't have enough to think about at the time, I would have removed all the undamaged stock to sell on, but obviously my main concern was Clark in hospital. Then the landlord changed the locks so I couldn't get in.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> If I didn't have enough to think about at the time, I would have removed all the undamaged stock to sell on, but obviously my main concern was Clark in hospital. Then the landlord changed the locks so I couldn't get in.


 ever think the arson could have been the landlord thats very strange behaviour


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ever think the arson could have been the landlord thats very strange behaviour


Who knows!


----------



## LisaLQ

Shell195 said:


> Lisa some cats wont keep collars on, my lot dont wear them as they cant get out of the garden but they are all ID chipped, how are they settling in?


They're settling in great thanks - more piccies at the bottom of this post.

Collar wise, I really want them both to wear collars if I can find one to stay on Luna. Wicca's kept hers on no worries, but so far Luna has mastered the Ancol safety collar and the new one I bought her today that was another safety collar but with a stiffer clasp. So it's going to have to be a regular buckle job non-safety. They will be microchipped soon, but not everyone checks for chips and I dread the thought of them escaping and someone taking them in without checking.

Pics as promised...

Dont know if I posted this one - was looking all over for Wicca and thought one of the kids had let her out (we'd been having a BBQ), but no, she was hiding in the kids clothes cupboard...(so evidently she can open doors LOL)...









Playing with her Kwayzekatz knot...



























Again - dont know if I posted this, Luna sleeping on the top of the door...









...and asleep on the floor today (yes, I need to hoover)...









Definitely come out of their shells. Wicca is very in your face "need cuddles NOW" kind of cat, Luna is a "do my own thing, might let you cuddle me, might bite/swipe you when I've had enough" kind of cat lol.


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> *hug* what an awful lot of luck i hope it picks up soon
> any joy with any of the white kittens ian found?


Nope..... 



Cillah said:


> I am interested in them so it can't hurt to join it
> 
> They are something I would probably be more interested in late next year. Gives me a lot of time to research and make sure I am ready to keep them .
> 
> I am getting two rats off of a breeder from this site who will be breeding them late June. You said you knew rat rescues Jen.. I would really like a hairless rat :whistling2:. I know breeders who are breeding around June but if there is one that needs a home I'd never say no
> 
> And I don't know if you've heard but I am taking one of Toms hamster babies. I'm so excited :2thumb:


Give Manchester Rodent Rescue a call  Her name is Cynthia and she's lovely. The number is: 0161 724 6048 




freekygeeky said:


> well that bit of the interview went ok


Everything crossed here!! 



temerist said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Can I get a pic of you actually in the costume?? for personal use only :whistling2:


*LMAO* There will prolly be pics up later 



Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Jen. I have tried chatting to you a couple of times in the early hours on Facebook chat but it turned out to be your mum on the other end :lol2:


*LMAO* Now THAT doesn't surprise me!!!! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Can anyone think of a name for an Albino female hoglet, Ive just reserved one from the lady who runs the registry:no1: Shes only 2 weeks old at the minute and has different lineage than Elvis, we have to drive over to Notingham when shes ready and Im really excited.


D'awwwwww!!!! :flrt:



Cillah said:


> They can be. =/. My last name is McElligott. No one seems to be able to pronounce it and I have to spell my first and last name for everyone. At least I can change my name when I get married.. But my partners last name is Cullen, hah! I just can't win.
> 
> Well his surname is as much yours !


I would love to be a Cullen *dreams* :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

I don't look ANYTHING like the pic I posted earlier..... But here ya go.



















When I was walking to work, I passed three construction guys, and unsurprisingly, they were crude. One of them actually said "If those puppies are for sale, I'll take the one with the pink nose" *gags* I don't think they knew I could hear them, cuz I had headphones on, but I don't blast my music so loud that I can't hear what's going on around me.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *Nope..... *
> 
> 
> 
> Give Manchester Rodent Rescue a call  Her name is Cynthia and she's lovely. The number is: 0161 724 6048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything crossed here!!
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO* There will prolly be pics up later
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO* Now THAT doesn't surprise me!!!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> D'awwwwww!!!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would love to be a Cullen *dreams** :mf_dribble:


awwww 

and i wondered who would be the first to bring that up


----------



## Amalthea

ME!!!  I am not ashamed of it..... Cilla, I actually thought about saying it when Martin friended me on FB and I saw his last name *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> ME!!!  I am not ashamed of it..... Cilla, I actually thought about saying it when Martin friended me on FB and I saw his last name *lol*


Yeah but when I change my name people are going to think I am a crazy fangirl :whistling2:

I quite like Twilight though! I guess a part of me is a little happy to be able to have that as a last name.. But only a little part!

I'll give the rescue a call a little later on. It's probably a little too early to call now anyway. I don't think I will be getting the duetto cage. I've only seen one and it was overpriced. What is another good rat cage for 3-4 rats? I've been suggested Freddy and Jenny but they seem very small. =/

And I like that oufit. Some guys are just crude though. Makes me mad :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> ME!!!  I am not ashamed of it..... Cilla, I actually thought about saying it when Martin friended me on FB and I saw his last name *lol*



i read it thinking it was going to be awful was ok though. few things that irked me about it , but its generally feelgood 



Cillah said:


> Yeah but when I change my name people are going to think I am a crazy fangirl :whistling2:
> 
> I quite like Twilight though! I guess a part of me is a little happy to be able to have that as a last name.. But only a little part!
> 
> I'll give the rescue a call a little later on. It's probably a little too early to call now anyway. I don't think I will be getting the duetto cage. I've only seen one and it was overpriced. What is another good rat cage for 3-4 rats? I've been suggested Freddy and Jenny but they seem very small. =/
> 
> And I like that oufit. Some guys are just crude though. Makes me mad :bash:


lol it could be worse your name could be bella or alice lol 
i had a jenny i hated it...for a bit more you can get an explorer and they have LOTS of room, i love mine


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i read it thinking it was going to be awful was ok though. few things that irked me about it , but its generally feelgood
> 
> 
> lol it could be worse your name could be bella or alice lol
> i had a jenny i hated it...for a bit more you can get an explorer and they have LOTS of room, i love mine


I liked the books! The movies.. Err.. I like them but I am one of those people who hate when things aren't like the books. Hello Harry Potter!

Haha. That is very true. Cilla Cullen has a ring to it though. Martin says it sounds like a soap actresses name. Still it has to be better than my apparently non pronouncable last name at the moment. 

Yeah.. Everyone seems to be selling Jennys. I see some good offers that come with a lot of stuff. I am mainly looking on eBay because Jen suggested it and everything is so much cheaper than retail price. I'll look into the explorer.


----------



## Amalthea

Just keep your eyes open on ebay for a cage, Cilla  Search for indoor aviaries  Freddies are nice for 2-3 rats  Jennys are HORRIBLE!!! Hate them! And Critter cages, too!!

I am re-reading Eclipse (for the nth time)  I am so sad. But I'm ok with it


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i read it thinking it was going to be awful was ok though. few things that irked me about it , but its generally feelgood
> 
> 
> lol it could be worse your name could be bella or alice lol
> i had a jenny i hated it...for a bit more you can get an explorer and they have LOTS of room, i love mine


 :devil: you know what the devils for:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

You look fab Jen, Ian will be getting all hot and bothered:lol2:

Ive just been having baby Dup cuddles, very cute tiny critters:flrt:Tried to sex them but I need a bloody magnifying glass:bash: I forgot to take the poorly camera up with me:bash:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Just keep your eyes open on ebay for a cage, Cilla  Search for indoor aviaries  Freddies are nice for 2-3 rats  Jennys are HORRIBLE!!! Hate them! And Critter cages, too!!
> 
> I am re-reading Eclipse (for the nth time)  I am so sad. But I'm ok with it


I will. Martin always tells me to stop looking because it's too early. But I'd rather look now and have more of a chance to find someting I like. I believe it is Shiprat who is breeding rats and is letting me know. I'm very excited .

I've been looking at the duetto and brio. But I will do a more generic search next time I look. Which will be tomorrow.. It's only slightly addicting :whistling2:

Oh oh! Jen you're getting a duprasi, right? When you do I have to come and visit! I was tossing up between a duprasi and a hamster. I've settled on a hamster though. Well it isn't settling because he's gorgeous. I can't wait to bring him home. But nevertheless! I will be visiting! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I liked the books! The movies.. Err.. I like them but I am one of those people who hate when things aren't like the books. Hello Harry Potter!
> 
> Haha. That is very true. Cilla Cullen has a ring to it though. Martin says it sounds like a soap actresses name. Still it has to be better than my apparently non pronouncable last name at the moment.
> 
> Yeah.. Everyone seems to be selling Jennys. I see some good offers that come with a lot of stuff. I am mainly looking on eBay because Jen suggested it and everything is so much cheaper than retail price. I'll look into the explorer.


I love harry potter 
yeah someone gave me mine and before hand i read review that slated it and when i got it every single problem on the reviews , one of my happiest days was when i got to throw it away lol



Amalthea said:


> Just keep your eyes open on ebay for a cage, Cilla  Search for indoor aviaries  Freddies are nice for 2-3 rats  Jennys are HORRIBLE!!! Hate them! And Critter cages, too!!
> 
> I am re-reading Eclipse (for the nth time)  I am so sad. But I'm ok with it


ive read the harry potter books loads of times too 



tomwilson said:


> :devil: you know what the devils for:lol2:


ah shush tom wouldnt do if we all liked the same


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> You look fab Jen, Ian will be getting all hot and bothered:lol2:
> 
> Ive just been having baby Dup cuddles, very cute tiny critters:flrt:Tried to sex them but I need a bloody magnifying glass:bash: I forgot to take the poorly camera up with me:bash:


awwww little babies :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* You guys are welcome any time  Maybe if Shell is coming to my BBQ, Mojo will be here then 

Shiprat is a very nice guy!!  And his rats are lovely 

Thanx, Shell!!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> I love harry potter
> yeah someone gave me mine and before hand i read review that slated it and when i got it every single problem on the reviews , one of my happiest days was when i got to throw it away lol
> 
> 
> ive read the harry potter books loads of times too
> 
> 
> ah shush tom wouldnt do if we all liked the same


 i will watch and read them eventualy as soon as i can get over the sparkling :devil:

read all the harry potters the prisoner of azkaban was my fav


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *lol* You guys are welcome any time  Maybe if Shell is coming to my BBQ, Mojo will be here then
> 
> Shiprat is a very nice guy!!  And his rats are lovely
> 
> Thanx, Shell!!


Mojo! What a cute name . It reminds me of The Powerpuff Girls. I feel a bit seedy. I just accidentally wrote The Powerpull Girls and that gives me all kinds of weird images in my head.

I am planning on calling my hamster from Tom, Charlie. Martin didn't like it but he's agreed because I told him to name him then and the only thing he could come up with was Steve. There's no way I am calling him Steve! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

The tank says Mojo on it *lol*

We were gonna call Diesel Steve


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> The tank says Mojo on it *lol*
> 
> We were gonna call Diesel Steve


Don't tell Martin that because Charlie does not look like a Steve! I think Steve is ohkay for a dog.. But it's a little harsh for a hamster. It's like one of those names that are appropriate for an adult but really harsh for a child. Baby Steve!

Shiprat has been really nice. I hope he remembers to PM me about the baby rats. He actually PM'd me out of the blue asking me if it was me who joined another mouse forum and said he was a mod there. It was all very nice and unexpected. It's amazing how many RFUK members actually live around here


----------



## Amalthea

Steve was really a joke for Diesel.... Cuz basically, Gary didn't know about him at first, so me and a friend of mine just saying "STEVE". Then when gary agreed to the puppy, I said he could pick the name, but if he didn't pick soon, it was gonna stay Steve  That's why his first album on my FB is called "Diesel (aka Steve)"


----------



## Shell195

LisaLQ said:


> They're settling in great thanks - more piccies at the bottom of this post.
> 
> Collar wise, I really want them both to wear collars if I can find one to stay on Luna. Wicca's kept hers on no worries, but so far Luna has mastered the Ancol safety collar and the new one I bought her today that was another safety collar but with a stiffer clasp. So it's going to have to be a regular buckle job non-safety. They will be microchipped soon, but not everyone checks for chips and I dread the thought of them escaping and someone taking them in without checking.
> 
> Pics as promised...
> 
> Dont know if I posted this one - was looking all over for Wicca and thought one of the kids had let her out (we'd been having a BBQ), but no, she was hiding in the kids clothes cupboard...(so evidently she can open doors LOL)...
> image
> 
> Playing with her Kwayzekatz knot...
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Again - dont know if I posted this, Luna sleeping on the top of the door...
> image
> 
> ...and asleep on the floor today (yes, I need to hoover)...
> image
> 
> Definitely come out of their shells. Wicca is very in your face "need cuddles NOW" kind of cat, Luna is a "do my own thing, might let you cuddle me, might bite/swipe you when I've had enough" kind of cat lol.


 

They look very happy cats:no1:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Steve was really a joke for Diesel.... Cuz basically, Gary didn't know about him at first, so me and a friend of mine just saying "STEVE". Then when gary agreed to the puppy, I said he could pick the name, but if he didn't pick soon, it was gonna stay Steve  That's why his first album on my FB is called "Diesel (aka Steve)"


Oh! That album makes sense now 

How many of your pets have you decided on before Gary knew about them? He must expect that by now . Martin knows what animals I want and once we get them he's a sucker for them. He especially loves Button. If you remember her.. The little ginger and white mouse .. And he's claimed all of the boys as 'his boys'. It's just getting them home that's the problem! His excuse is 'once we are set up'. But we are.. So he has no excuse now :whistling2:

I have a spare room that was always meant to be a pet room. We have a couch for people to sleep on when they stay (I am so bad) I think I need to buy some tables or something to put the smaller cages on. I have no idea where to start . But it's very exciting


----------



## Amalthea

Beautiful kitties, Lisa!!


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Oh! That album makes sense now
> 
> How many of your pets have you decided on before Gary knew about them? He must expect that by now . Martin knows what animals I want and once we get them he's a sucker for them. He especially loves Button. If you remember her.. The little ginger and white mouse .. And he's claimed all of the boys as 'his boys'. It's just getting them home that's the problem! His excuse is 'once we are set up'. But we are.. So he has no excuse now :whistling2:
> 
> I have a spare room that was always meant to be a pet room. We have a couch for people to sleep on when they stay (I am so bad) I think I need to buy some tables or something to put the smaller cages on. I have no idea where to start . But it's very exciting


 
He doesn't even bat an eyelid about things going in the critter room anymore :lol2: But bigger pets are the big deal, really. But it doesn't appear I'm getting Thea (my kitten I've had reserved since before she was freaking born) now, so what's one more little furry in the critter room, right? :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> He doesn't even bat an eyelid about things going in the critter room anymore :lol2: But bigger pets are the big deal, really. But it doesn't appear I'm getting Thea (my kitten I've had reserved since before she was freaking born) now, so what's one more little furry in the critter room, right? :whistling2:


Yeah. I figure when I have my pet room I will have more freedom. Right now everything is down stairs in the lounge. Well the spare part of the lounge. It's really open plan so it's two rooms in one. I am going to be taking the mice (and hamster) up into the pet room. The hedgehogs are staying down here though. Anyway, when I get my pet room I will have more freedom with what I can get in there. Especially when I know my way around a little more .

I read about Thea! I can't believe that.. It must have been really upsetting. I hope you can work something out with the breeder? But if not, I guess he's not someone you really want to associate with. I can't believe he upped the price. He shouldn't think of his pets as ways to make money..


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I love having the critter room... Although, it won't be a critter room for too much longer. gary and I want to start a family maybe next year and that's the nursery >.<

Yeah... Some people just see £ when it comes to their critters and apparently Thea's "breeder" is one of those. It was a pretty shit day yesterday. But today has been better. And I just gotta think that maybe it just wasn't meant to be. One day.....


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Don't tell Martin that because Charlie does not look like a Steve! I think Steve is ohkay for a dog.. But it's a little harsh for a hamster. It's like one of those names that are appropriate for an adult but really harsh for a child. Baby Steve!
> 
> Shiprat has been really nice. I hope he remembers to PM me about the baby rats. He actually PM'd me out of the blue asking me if it was me who joined another mouse forum and said he was a mod there. It was all very nice and unexpected. It's amazing how many RFUK members actually live around here


i had a hamster called dave once ^^


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i had a hamster called dave once ^^


 hehe you're my wife now dave


----------



## Amalthea

My friend has a siamese fighter fish called Dave.... Dave the FOO Fighter!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... I love having the critter room... Although, it won't be a critter room for too much longer. gary and I want to start a family maybe next year and that's the nursery >.<
> 
> Yeah... Some people just see £ when it comes to their critters and apparently Thea's "breeder" is one of those. It was a pretty shit day yesterday. But today has been better. And I just gotta think that maybe it just wasn't meant to be. One day.....


Where are you going to move your critters to when you turn that into a nursery ? That's so exciting though! 

Yeah. It's horrible. Maybe you can still get her but if not there will be other cats. It'll just take a bit more searching around and will be well worth it when you finally find the right one ! Glad today has been better though .


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i had a hamster called dave once ^^


Once I had a mouse called Rodney =D


----------



## Shell195

I have a rodent room, its called the rat room but houses chins,chipmunks(until their aviary is built) hamsters,duprasi and of course the rats:lol2:
Its to small so if my youngest son ever moves out then I have claimed his bedroom:whistling2: I also have a hog room(its not really a room as on the house plans its called a walk in landing):lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I don't think we'll have as many critters by then... I will always have the gliders and a cage of rats. I was going to keep the possums in the nursery, anyways, but I've only got the one now *sigh* So, maybe Mojo can stay in the nursery  I want something furry to still be in there for new eyes to watch  But the gliders and rats will be moved downstairs into the utility room off the kitchen


----------



## Shell195

Maybe Thea is meant to be a human baby:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Well, I don't think we'll have as many critters by then... I will always have the gliders and a cage of rats. I was going to keep the possums in the nursery, anyways, but I've only got the one now *sigh* So, maybe Mojo can stay in the nursery  I want something furry to still be in there for new eyes to watch  But the gliders and rats will be moved downstairs into the utility room off the kitchen


Yeah. Less pets but well worth it when you have your old child. . When I have children one day in the very, very distant future that will be the case. Unless Martin can get a good paying job and I don't need to work. Which is the plan.. But nothing is concrete!

Yeah! Your baby will have the most amazing room mates to keep him or her company . 

I was also wondering. We have three mice wheels and the hedgehog wheel that are well used all night. The hedgehog wheel is fine. It's a silent spinner but we can hear it when Dippy hits it against the tank. The mice wheels on the other hand are very loud. Martin and I are used to them now and can sleep fine. We hear them perfectly when we are upstairs. But when they will be in the next room. It is going to be a pain. Does anyone have any safe methods for stopping the noise.. Or do I need to buy new wheels?

Speaking of Martin.. It's his turn to cook dinner tonight and he still hasn't. Tsk. :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hehe you're my wife now dave


lol


Amalthea said:


> My friend has a siamese fighter fish called Dave.... Dave the FOO Fighter!


good name :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I have a rodent room, its called the rat room but houses chins,chipmunks(until their aviary is built) hamsters,duprasi and of course the rats:lol2:
> Its to small so if my youngest son ever moves out then I have claimed his bedroom:whistling2: I also have a hog room(its not really a room as on the house plans its called a walk in landing):lol2:


I want something like that in the future. But I am starting small and slowly building up ! Martin only went for houses that had a spare room to be the pet room. Bless.

The larger room will give you space to fill!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Once I had a mouse called Rodney =D


awww 
i love names that are different ^^ not that my sig doesnt already give that away haha


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww
> i love names that are different ^^ not that my sig doesnt already give that away haha


Same .

My pets at the moment have the names Dippy, Azalea, Fudge, Button, Dash, Chase, Aero and Sheen.. They aren't that odd I guess.

I used to have rats called Twitch, Moo and Woof. A hermit crab called Axel. My red rumped parakeets are Fletcher and Willow. I love naming pets =D


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yeah. Less pets but well worth it when you have your old child. . When I have children one day in the very, very distant future that will be the case. Unless Martin can get a good paying job and I don't need to work. Which is the plan.. But nothing is concrete!
> 
> Yeah! Your baby will have the most amazing room mates to keep him or her company .
> 
> I was also wondering. We have three mice wheels and the hedgehog wheel that are well used all night. The hedgehog wheel is fine. It's a silent spinner but we can hear it when Dippy hits it against the tank. The mice wheels on the other hand are very loud. Martin and I are used to them now and can sleep fine. We hear them perfectly when we are upstairs. But when they will be in the next room. It is going to be a pain. Does anyone have any safe methods for stopping the noise.. Or do I need to buy new wheels?
> 
> Speaking of Martin.. It's his turn to cook dinner tonight and he still hasn't. Tsk. :whistling2:


take away again then lol


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Can anyone think of a name for an Albino female hoglet, Ive just reserved one from the lady who runs the registry:no1: Shes only 2 weeks old at the minute and has different lineage than Elvis, we have to drive over to Notingham when shes ready and Im really excited.


 
I dont know if oy have ound one yet but a couple of suggestions for you
Shiva who is a goddess of ice
Isis which I think really suits anything white
Ivory or Snowflake (Glyn's suggestions)


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I have a rodent room, its called the rat room but houses chins,chipmunks(until their aviary is built) hamsters,duprasi and of course the rats:lol2:
> Its to small so if my youngest son ever moves out then I have claimed his bedroom:whistling2: I also have a hog room(its not really a room as on the house plans its called a walk in landing):lol2:


 can i sleep over lol


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Same .
> 
> My pets at the moment have the names Dippy, Azalea, Fudge, Button, Dash, Chase, Aero and Sheen.. They aren't that odd I guess.
> 
> I used to have rats called Twitch, Moo and Woof. A hermit crab called Axel. My red rumped parakeets are Fletcher and Willow. I love naming pets =D


cool names 

guys look at this 










...butter wouldnt melt in her mouth? my finger might *grumbles* she always grabs my finger when i go in the cage to see if i have food , its normally gentle though....gave them all half a gravy bone today and she proper grabbed my finger hard ...said all their names as they got their treat so i knew they only got one each (in theory lol) and it was like jinx.lola...delahaye...indy.OW:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> take away again then lol


I've put on so much weight from being here. Because we've eaten so much take away and when we do cook.. It's just quick oven jobs. I miss proper food. Meat and vegetables. Ahhh.

I guess everyone goes through that phase when they move out? I want it to pass soon though. I don't mind cooking proper food. It's just having it in the house. We're trying 

But take away is yum!


----------



## sammy1969

Finally I can settle down for the night, have had a good cry over earlier and what the landlords have said so went out for a bit and watched the wildlife the one thing i will miss if I move away from the area. Then did dinner or rather bought take out as didnt feel like cooking. 

Lisa your kitties are so cute

Ian you are so bad lol 

Jen you looked great in that outfit and typical construction workers they are so uncooth lol
Still think I will watch tv catch up on what I have missed this week and try to sort out what I am going to do about my housing situation


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> awww
> i love names that are different ^^ not that my sig doesnt already give that away haha


i love the batman names


Cillah said:


> Same .
> 
> My pets at the moment have the names Dippy, Azalea, Fudge, Button, Dash, Chase, Aero and Sheen.. They aren't that odd I guess.
> 
> I used to have rats called Twitch, Moo and Woof. A hermit crab called Axel. My red rumped parakeets are Fletcher and Willow. I love naming pets =D


 i have names saved up for my husky if i ever get one boreas if its a boy and khione if its a girl


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i love the batman names
> 
> i have names saved up for my husky if i ever get one boreas if its a boy and khione if its a girl


I like those names. I only really think one animal ahead for names. I know my albino hedgehog is going to be named Tilly.. But that's it. I had Charlies name in mind too 

But those names are pretty unoriginal. I like them though 

Yay! I decided what I want for dinner. Now Martin needs to stop shooting people on CoD and make it


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i love the batman names
> 
> i have names saved up for my husky if i ever get one boreas if its a boy and khione if its a girl


ta..only got the two now


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i dont remember this :crazy::rotfl:


See - you didn't even know you were there! :lol2:


Cillah said:


> When I was first coming over here


Ooh, where are you from originally Cilla.

ETA: I've just noticed your signature and see that you're from Australia! What brought you over here?



freekygeeky said:


> well ive done the first two bits! whoop!!!


Well done Gina - good luck for the next stage! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> Kids can be so cruel, be proud of your name. My surname was Tollet and I used to get called toilet,bog brush in fact anything toilet related. I hated it all until I learnt to fight back:bash: I still use my ex husbands surname and weve been divorced for about 15 years:lol2:


:lol2: My maiden name is Laverick and I grew up being called Lavvy! :roll: That's another spooky coincidence!!


Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, we still don't know what happened to start the fire, but the police are treating it as arson. There is no chance I would want to set it back up now, as the landlord has now repossessed the building back from us, & I now hear from one of our work experience students that the animal care college she goes to has been donated a load of vivariums from the shop! Vivs we could have done well to sell & use the money to live!
> 
> I don't doubt that the crap will keep heading our way for some time to come, I just hope we get a break soon.


Sorry to hear that Colin. It certainly sounded like arson, so that doesn't surprise me, but it seems a shame that you've had to walk away with nothing! Something wrong there somewhere, surely??? The stock belonged to you and the landlord had no right to change the locks and 'possess' your stock!


sammy1969 said:


> Finally I can settle down for the night, have had a good cry over earlier and what the landlords have said so went out for a bit and watched the wildlife the one thing i will miss if I move away from the area. Then did dinner or rather bought take out as didnt feel like cooking.


So sorry that you've felt so down you had a cry - such a shame. Can you not 'exaggerate' how bad you and convince people that you are in the wheelchair all the time until you get re-housed??? You wouldn't be the first, but it's not like you're doing it for financial gain like a lot of people, it's just to have a house that you can get about it more comfortably?

I like unusual names too and try to pick ones that have meanings like my gorgeous Havana who I called Briagha which is gaelic for "beautiful" and my Sorcha (the cat in my avatar) - Sorcha is gaelic for "bright eyes" and Kisha (which loosely translates to "loved") - only Harry had what I perceived as a 'boring' name, yet I never felt it was boring on him! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Maybe Thea is meant to be a human baby:whistling2:


I think a daughter would kill me if I named her Amalthea 



Cillah said:


> I was also wondering. We have three mice wheels and the hedgehog wheel that are well used all night. The hedgehog wheel is fine. It's a silent spinner but we can hear it when Dippy hits it against the tank. The mice wheels on the other hand are very loud. Martin and I are used to them now and can sleep fine. We hear them perfectly when we are upstairs. But when they will be in the next room. It is going to be a pain. Does anyone have any safe methods for stopping the noise.. Or do I need to buy new wheels?


Olive or vegetable oil  



sammy1969 said:


> Finally I can settle down for the night, have had a good cry over earlier and what the landlords have said so went out for a bit and watched the wildlife the one thing i will miss if I move away from the area. Then did dinner or rather bought take out as didnt feel like cooking.
> 
> Lisa your kitties are so cute
> 
> Ian you are so bad lol
> 
> Jen you looked great in that outfit and typical construction workers they are so uncooth lol
> Still think I will watch tv catch up on what I have missed this week and try to sort out what I am going to do about my housing situation


{{{hugs}}} (and thank you *wink*)


----------



## Cillah

I'm originally from Australia.. Which you know now! Queensland to be exact.
I moved over here because my partner is English. It was the easier move and I am quite happy with the choice


----------



## feorag

:blush: Jen, forgot to mention that I thought you looked great in your referee outfit! :2thumb:

Took me ages to read through all the posts since I checked out at 2:15! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

She moved here for the exact reasons I did *lol* But she doesn't have to have all the same pain in the ass trouble with the Home Office, cuz of the commonwealth


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> :blush: Jen, forgot to mention that I thought you looked great in your referee outfit! :2thumb:
> 
> Took me ages to read through all the posts since I checked out at 2:15! :bash:


Thanx!!  You should have a message from paypal :blush: Sorry....... :blush:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> She moved here for the exact reasons I did *lol* But she doesn't have to have all the same pain in the ass trouble with the Home Office, cuz of the commonwealth


I did! Yeah I am glad I am part of the Commonwealth. I can't believe you've had to pay so much for your Visas.

I have this one for two years. It is so easy to get.You have to be a member of the Commonwealth, over 18 and under 40 and I think that was it. 

When this expires I have to go home but I can easily get a fiance visa. It means I need to get married within six months of obtaining it though.. And then I can stay here. That's it. I think there will be more costs involved and I still need to take that test. But it's pretty straight forward


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> See - you didn't even know you were there! :lol2:
> Ooh, where are you from originally Cilla.
> 
> ETA: I've just noticed your signature and see that you're from Australia! What brought you over here?
> 
> Well done Gina - good luck for the next stage! :2thumb:
> :lol2: My maiden name is Laverick and I grew up being called Lavvy! :roll: That's another spooky coincidence!!
> Sorry to hear that Colin. It certainly sounded like arson, so that doesn't surprise me, but it seems a shame that you've had to walk away with nothing! Something wrong there somewhere, surely??? The stock belonged to you and the landlord had no right to change the locks and 'possess' your stock!
> So sorry that you've felt so down you had a cry - such a shame. Can you not 'exaggerate' how bad you and convince people that you are in the wheelchair all the time until you get re-housed??? You wouldn't be the first, but it's not like you're doing it for financial gain like a lot of people, it's just to have a house that you can get about it more comfortably?
> 
> I like unusual names too and try to pick ones that have meanings like my gorgeous Havana who I called Briagha which is gaelic for "beautiful" and my Sorcha (the cat in my avatar) - Sorcha is gaelic for "bright eyes" and Kisha (which loosely translates to "loved") - only Harry had what I perceived as a 'boring' name, yet I never felt it was boring on him! :roll:


lol i really must pay attention to where i go in future :lol2:

some of mine are just cos i like the name
Trouble-cos he was a cheeky baby
Harley+Quinn- after Harley Quinn from batman..Joker was their brother
Taz- black with white stomach
Ninja- all black
Dylan-bit dopey like the bunny, liked the name
Gonzo-blue and fuzzy, also cos im a Hunter S Thompson
Zero- cos i thought there was zero chance i would ever pick a topeared male or a husky- he is both
Felix- black and white 
Asbo- troubles nephew and looks very much like him
 Lola- like the name
Asher- shes a blue grey colour
Lily,- was all white 
Siouxie- like the name
Jinx+Eden- like the name
Delahaye-named after a female pirate
Indy-like the name
Mogwai- tiny cute creature with big ears
Rogue- has a white flash on her forhead like my fav member of the xmen
Diva- was a squeaky little madam when she was a baby
Rave-is a rex, her whiskers look like they are having a party. 

non rats
neo (cockatiel)...means new + gift, he was my mums new cockatiel who was a gift from me
Ryuu (bd) japanese for dragon
casey.(dog) was called cailyn by his first owners :C hes MALE so we picked a boy name with same opening syllable
left, hamster- his band is bigger on the left, he had a brother called right , whose band was bigger on the right :lol2:
Gerbils, storm and rayne- just liked the names, had a pair of males called thunder and blizzard too lol


----------



## Amalthea

You may be able to apply for your fiance visa in this country if you do it before your current visa expires


----------



## Amalthea

One of my ratties is named after a female pirate (she's only got one eye)


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> She moved here for the exact reasons I did *lol* But she doesn't have to have all the same pain in the ass trouble with the Home Office, cuz of the commonwealth


Well that's not fair - not that I begrudge her not needing it, just think it's a shame for you to have to go through all that cr*p just cos you fell for a British guy!



Amalthea said:


> Thanx!!  You should have a message from paypal :blush: Sorry....... :blush:


Haven't had a chance to check my e-mails yet - been too busy trying to catch up on here.

God knows how much chatting you lot will do after I go to bed tonight, cos I won't have time to check in in the morning cos it's such an early start, so I'll be offline from tonight until tomorrow night.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> You may be able to apply for your fiance visa in this country if you do it before your current visa expires


It says you can't extend your stay or switch visas and you must go home afterwards. But I wonder if I can apply for it . I would like to go home anyway for a little while but it means I won't be stuck at home planning my new visa.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Well that's not fair - not that I begrudge her not needing it, just think it's a shame for you to have to go through all that cr*p just cos you fell for a British guy!


 
I agree whole heartedly!! I'll admit I was a bit green when she told me how much her visa was! :whistling2::blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> It says you can't extend your stay or switch visas and you must go home afterwards. But I wonder if I can apply for it . I would like to go home anyway for a little while but it means I won't be stuck at home planning my new visa.


 
Yeah, definitely look into it  Cuz I don't have to go home to apply for my next one, as long as my current one is still valid when I send everything off.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, definitely look into it  Cuz I don't have to go home to apply for my next one, as long as my current one is still valid when I send everything off.


And I was shocked when I heard how much you've been paying! At least your on your last one now. I am surprised you still are since your married. The rules must be really different.

I will! Thank you . It's still a long time away but I will look into it soon. I might go into the local embassy and ask them as well. You've been a great help Jen


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> One of my ratties is named after a female pirate (she's only got one eye)


oooh which one


----------



## Cillah

*onditions Of the Visa*



Successful applicants are granted a 6 month visa in which to come to the UK and get married. They are not allowed to work while on this visa.
Applicants must then apply for a marriage visa once married, which if successful, gives them 2 years to live and work without restrictions in the UK.
If the relationship is still continuing after this 2 year period, applicants may apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR).
Then after a year of ILR I can apply for citizenship. Seems pretty straight forward. The marriage visa is what I am on now. But I can't work on the fiance visa.. So I'd have to quit my job. The joys of moving country, huh


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> oooh which one


Her name is Grace  I call her Gracie, though, cuz she is SOOOOOO not Graceful 



Cillah said:


> *onditions Of the Visa*
> 
> 
> 
> Successful applicants are granted a 6 month visa in which to come to the UK and get married. They are not allowed to work while on this visa.
> Applicants must then apply for a marriage visa once married, which if successful, gives them 2 years to live and work without restrictions in the UK.
> If the relationship is still continuing after this 2 year period, applicants may apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR).
> Then after a year of ILR I can apply for citizenship. Seems pretty straight forward. The marriage visa is what I am on now. But I can't work on the fiance visa.. So I'd have to quit my job. The joys of moving country, huh


 
How are you on the marriage visa?

The one I am applying for next is the ILR


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> So sorry that you've felt so down you had a cry - such a shame. Can you not 'exaggerate' how bad you and convince people that you are in the wheelchair all the time until you get re-housed??? You wouldn't be the first, but it's not like you're doing it for financial gain like a lot of people, it's just to have a house that you can get about it more comfortably?


To be honest I wish i had now but after fighting for two years so far not to be permenantly in a wheelchair I feel it is all a waste as to get anywhere you need to give up it seems, I did tell him though that it wont be much longer before I will loose my mobility completely.
Just dont understand the system at all anymore, one way you are told to fight to keep your mobility and yet the other side says dont even try


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Her name is Grace  I call her Gracie, though, cuz she is SOOOOOO not Graceful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you on the marriage visa?
> 
> The one I am applying for next is the ILR


I am not! I am on the Youth Mobility Scheme visa at the moment. But it gives me the same freedom as the marriage visa. . I have to apply for the fiance, than the marriage and then IRL and a year after that citizenship


----------



## LisaLQ

Shell195 said:


> They look very happy cats:no1:





Amalthea said:


> Beautiful kitties, Lisa!!





sammy1969 said:


> Lisa your kitties are so cute


Thank you, thank you, thank you :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Her name is Grace  I call her Gracie, though, cuz she is SOOOOOO not Graceful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you on the marriage visa?
> 
> The one I am applying for next is the ILR


hehe is she the sort to fall off shelves randomly?


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I am not! I am on the Youth Mobility Scheme visa at the moment. But it gives me the same freedom as the marriage visa. . I have to apply for the fiance, than the marriage and then IRL and a year after that citizenship


Ahhhhhh!!! I gotcha!! I've not decided yet if I am gonna apply for citizenship.



LisaLQ said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you :2thumb:


 
You're very welcome!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Ahhhhhh!!! I gotcha!! I've not decided yet if I am gonna apply for citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very welcome!


Oh.. Can you become a dual citizen? I can so I am just going to become a citizen of the UK and Australia. Is that different with the UK and the USA?


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive got a hoglet on my knee:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive got a hoglet on my knee:flrt:


Awwwww :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thanx!!  You should have a message from paypal :blush: Sorry....... :blush:


Finally checked my e-mails and the one from PayPal is there. Don't apologise, it's not a problem!



Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive got a hoglet on my knee:flrt:


Don't wish to know that! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Did you see my post about surnames?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Finally checked my e-mails and the one from PayPal is there. Don't apologise, it's not a problem!
> 
> Don't wish to know that! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Did you see my post about surnames?


 
I did but forgot to reply, do you not find this all rather strange:gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I think it's kinda scarey! :lol2:

You and me have so many similarities I'm very frightened! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I did but forgot to reply, do you not find this all rather strange:gasp:


i do.... dodododo *twilight zone music*


----------



## tomwilson

for cilla


----------



## feorag

Aw! Is that Cilla's new baby?

She's very purrdy!!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Oh.. Can you become a dual citizen? I can so I am just going to become a citizen of the UK and Australia. Is that different with the UK and the USA?


Yup.... Still feels a bit like turning my back on my country, though 



Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive got a hoglet on my knee:flrt:


D'awwwww!!



feorag said:


> Finally checked my e-mails and the one from PayPal is there. Don't apologise, it's not a problem!


Good!! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been on the phone and juggling hoglets, I cant seem to get the last unsold baby to like me. The other 4 are/were wonderful but this little man just wants to freeze the minute hes near me


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive been on the phone and juggling hoglets, I cant seem to get the last unsold baby to like me. The other 4 are/were wonderful but this little man just wants to freeze the minute hes near me


 aww he'll make a great pet for some one


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive been on the phone and juggling hoglets, I cant seem to get the last unsold baby to like me. The other 4 are/were wonderful but this little man just wants to freeze the minute hes near me


awwwww  he might just be a grump


----------



## feorag

How very odd - especially as the other were so handleable. Don't know what you can do about it either, except keep persevering with the handling.

Well that's me off to bed now. Won't have time to get on tomorrow morning, I don't think, so probs not get back on here until I get home tomorrow night.

G'night!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> How very odd - especially as the other were so handleable. Don't know what you can do about it either, except keep persevering with the handling.
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now. Won't have time to get on tomorrow morning, I don't think, so probs not get back on here until I get home tomorrow night.
> 
> G'night!


 night eileen


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> How very odd - especially as the other were so handleable. Don't know what you can do about it either, except keep persevering with the handling.
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now. Won't have time to get on tomorrow morning, I don't think, so probs not get back on here until I get home tomorrow night.
> 
> G'night!


night eileen have a good day


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen have a good day


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Now THAT doesn't surprise me!!!! :lol2:


:lol2: It was pretty funny!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lisa, your cats are lovely! I love the pic of the blue cat on top of the door!

Jaime, Rogue is ace isn't she! (the X-Man I mean lol)


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Lisa, your cats are lovely! I love the pic of the blue cat on top of the door!
> 
> Jaime, Rogue is ace isn't she! (the X-Man I mean lol)


yup!
i HATE HATEHATE the whiny not at all mouthy sassy film version 
sure she struggled with her power she NEVER would of got rid of it though

my rogue...easy to see why she was called rogue when she was little being hairless its faded can still see it just about


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yup!
> i *HATE HATEHATE the whiny not at all mouthy sassy film version *
> *sure she struggled with her power she NEVER would of got rid of it though*
> 
> my rogue...easy to see why she was called rogue when she was little being hairless its faded can still see it just about
> image
> image
> image
> image


Same here! Where is the Rogue who can fly & has super-human strength (albeit after permenantly absorbing the mutant powers of Ms Marvel)


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Same here! Where is the Rogue who can fly & has super-human strength (albeit after permenantly absorbing the mutant powers of Ms Marvel)


exactly!!! and the steamy sexual tension with gambit!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> exactly!!! and the steamy sexual tension with gambit!


Hell yeah! I looove gambit!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hell yeah! I looove gambit!


i want to watch the show that was on on saturday mornings again lol 
do you like my lil rogue then?:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i want to watch the show that was on on saturday mornings again lol
> do you like my lil rogue then?:flrt:


 The animated series? I have the whole lot on DVDs! 

Yes, your Rogue is a sweetie.


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> for cilla
> image
> image
> image
> image


I can't believe I went to bed before you posted these! He's so very cute ! Martin thinks I am insane because I keep nagging him. I am like "Let's go shopping for stuff for Charlie! Let's go go go" I just can't wait 

-

More hairless ratty photos. Awwh they are so cute. Hoping it all works out and I get one with my other girls next month. . I never saw one in Australia. The first and only hairless I've seen in person is Jens .


----------



## Amalthea

I used to have more hairless ratlets, but I've been letting the rats dwindle a bit...


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I used to have more hairless ratlets, but I've been letting the rats dwindle a bit...


I wish I had the money for that cage in the Classifieds :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

You and me both!! Although the bar spacing may be a bit too wide for what I want it for. I'd love to have the top two cages opened up into one for the gliders, and the bottom one for the ratlets!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning everyone. This morning I managed to have a cat run under my foot which made me trip so I didnt stand on him. I ended up managing to bend my big toe under my foot which has made the skin and nailbed split so I now have a huge sore toe:bash: I think I may have cracked the bone but as they only strap it to the next toe Im not bothering with A&E. I had blood everywhere but its stopped bleeding now.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> You and me both!! Although the bar spacing may be a bit too wide for what I want it for. I'd love to have the top two cages opened up into one for the gliders, and the bottom one for the ratlets!!


That sounds like a really good idea! All I would want it for is rats ! We'll see what Martin says when he gets home but I doubt it!

Oh Shell that sounds horrible. I hope you are ohkay !

That cage is on eBay for £175.. I want it.. I don't think I will find much better. I am after something 2/3 the size of that. Just the two. Like a furet nation or something.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the one in the classifieds is actually a ferret nation with an add on  A normal FN is just two (and a lovely cage!!) 

Shell, that sounds horrible!! Maybe bathe it in cooled salt water??


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Morning everyone. This morning I managed to have a cat run under my foot which made me trip so I didnt stand on him. I ended up managing to bend my big toe under my foot which has made the skin and nailbed split so I now have a huge sore toe:bash: I think I may have cracked the bone but as they only strap it to the next toe Im not bothering with A&E. I had blood everywhere but its stopped bleeding now.


Afternoon all

Ouch Shell hope you are ok It always amazes me just how much a toe can bleed when caught like this.

I am feeling a bit better today after no sleep through tears but still cant let it keep getting to me. 

Have A question for you or Feorag Nero has developed a weird habit that we dont know how to stop as he is not taking no as an answer.
HE has startled suckling on Glyns top lip and kneading his face He does this at any time Glyn is sat down but not after he has eaten. He also does it to his neck and chest and literally drools all over him. He has been told No firmly and moved whenever he starts doing this but he will just keep coming back everytime. He is literally making Glyns lips sore from the sucking and his face where he kneads is getting badly scratched. Any ideas as to what we can do as it is stopping Glyn getting sleep as Nero will do this most of the night.
Thanx


----------



## Cillah

Yeah. They (the FN) seem to be really expensive though. Is there any other cage that is decent and not tiny for under £200. I'm not really sure what I am looking for to be honest because in Australia we have completely different cages so most of these are new to me. 

I showed Martin those pictures of Charlie, Tom and he loved them. Thinks he is so cute. I don't think he could imagine not having him now .

How has everyones day been? This morning I tended to the pets, cleaned around the house and then waited for Martin to come home from work and now he and his friends are playing Fifa


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Cilla 
Been quiet today let Dante my big cat in an dout about 3 times lol as the weather is bad here he doesnt know wha the wants, walked the two dogs and Dante lol he follows us whenever we walk the dogs which gets a few raised eyebrows. Sorted the rest of the pets now just getting food defrosted for the snakes and lizards so they can have lunch oh and had Nero be a pest lol as always he is a terror and has scratched all down the back of my shoulder and arm yet again The joys of kittens lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yup!
> i HATE HATEHATE the whiny not at all mouthy sassy film version
> sure she struggled with her power she NEVER would of got rid of it though
> 
> my rogue...easy to see why she was called rogue when she was little being hairless its faded can still see it just about
> image
> image
> image
> image


 that anoyed me they basicaly took the charecter of jubilee and kitty pride and attached it to rogue i don't understand why they did that when there is enough characters they could have used for that already, although she has lost her powers from time to time in the films and she was happy about it although i agree she would never seek out a cure on purpose, i hated what they did with juggernaught he's not even supposed to be a mutant ffs


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Ouch Shell hope you are ok It always amazes me just how much a toe can bleed when caught like this.
> 
> I am feeling a bit better today after no sleep through tears but still cant let it keep getting to me.
> 
> Have A question for you or Feorag Nero has developed a weird habit that we dont know how to stop as he is not taking no as an answer.
> HE has startled suckling on Glyns top lip and kneading his face He does this at any time Glyn is sat down but not after he has eaten. He also does it to his neck and chest and literally drools all over him. He has been told No firmly and moved whenever he starts doing this but he will just keep coming back everytime. He is literally making Glyns lips sore from the sucking and his face where he kneads is getting badly scratched. Any ideas as to what we can do as it is stopping Glyn getting sleep as Nero will do this most of the night.
> Thanx


Aww Big Hugs:grouphug:
I think I have cracked the bone at the joint as its now got a navy blue line across the joint, I may go to the walk in centre tomorrow, I will see how it is and Jen Ive already soaked it in salted water.
Its very hard to stop a suckling cat, one of my Sphynx likes to suck and knead my neck but hes not as bad now hes older.Remember to keep his claws clipped.
ETA Dennis is sucking my neck while I type this




Cillah said:


> Yeah. They (the FN) seem to be really expensive though. Is there any other cage that is decent and not tiny for under £200. I'm not really sure what I am looking for to be honest because in Australia we have completely different cages so most of these are new to me.
> 
> I showed Martin those pictures of Charlie, Tom and he loved them. Thinks he is so cute. I don't think he could imagine not having him now .
> 
> How has everyones day been? This morning I tended to the pets, cleaned around the house and then waited for Martin to come home from work and now he and his friends are playing Fifa


 
Ive got this cage for 4 of my boy rats, it was meant to hold more but they fell out big time when I tried putting new ones with them even though they had been free ranging together with no trouble.They even beat up a baby I tried to add:bash:

I paid £60 for this second hand but I love it, we added wooden shelves, tubes and hammocks


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ive got this cage for 4 of my boy rats, it was meant to hold more but they fell out big time when I tried putting new ones with them even though they had been free ranging together with no trouble.They even beat up a baby I tried to add:bash:
> 
> I paid £60 for this second hand but I love it, we added wooden shelves, tubes and hammocks
> image


That's exactly what I want and a price I would be happy to pay. But I have no idea where to find anything like that. All I've really found are over priced Jennys and decent cages that are really far away.

I've been looking on eBay and Preloved. I have no idea where else to look to be honest. I figure anything in a petstore will be really overpriced. I haven't looked there though. For rat cages anyway.


----------



## Amalthea

Ebay is the way forward.... That one SHell has is a Ferplast Mito  It's basically the same as my duetto, but can't be split into two (well, actually three) 

I've been at work today (in my referee girl costume again) and then came home, fed the critters, chopped up veggies for dinner (we're having prawn teryaki stir fry), and now waiting for our house guests to arrive  We're puppy sitting tonight. Our friends have a night out planned, so we said we'd watch their two dogs (we did it over New Years, too... and will be doing it again next Saturday).


----------



## LisaLQ

Zoo-Man said:


> Lisa, your cats are lovely! I love the pic of the blue cat on top of the door!


That be Luna, the collar ejecting loon :lol2:

I remembered today how brill cats are when you're feeling crappy/poorly. Wicca cuddles and joint Wicca and Luna mad half hour certainly cheered me up today!


----------



## Shell195

Cilla have a look on this link at the Tower cage
Pet World Direct Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages

Ive got this for my 2 chins and its a very roomy cage, it actually markets it for rats too, you may have to cover the wire ledges(we have tiles on them or the chins) Its under £100 inc delivery


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> that anoyed me they basicaly took the charecter of jubilee and kitty pride and attached it to rogue i don't understand why they did that when there is enough characters they could have used for that already, although she has lost her powers from time to time in the films and she was happy about it although i agree she would never seek out a cure on purpose, i hated what they did with juggernaught he's not even supposed to be a mutant ffs


kitty pryde was in the third one


----------



## Shell195

LisaLQ said:


> That be Luna, the collar ejecting loon :lol2:
> 
> I remembered today how brill cats are when you're feeling crappy/poorly. Wicca cuddles and joint Wicca and Luna mad half hour certainly cheered me up today!


 


Mmmmmmmmmmmm kitty cuddles:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> kitty pryde was in the third one


 yes but what i mean is that in the comic she was like what rogue is in the film forming a close bond with wolverine and basicly being a big cry baby lol


----------



## Shell195

Its like X men revisited in here:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yes but what i mean is that in the comic she was like what rogue is in the film forming a close bond with wolverine and basicly being a big cry baby lol


:lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Its like X men revisited in here:lol2:


:lol2: how are you shell?


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Aww Big Hugs:grouphug:
> I think I have cracked the bone at the joint as its now got a navy blue line across the joint, I may go to the walk in centre tomorrow, I will see how it is and Jen Ive already soaked it in salted water.
> Its very hard to stop a suckling cat, one of my Sphynx likes to suck and knead my neck but hes not as bad now hes older.Remember to keep his claws clipped.
> ETA Dennis is sucking my neck while I type this


Big ouch did that a few months back falling over one of the cats and it is a real pain especially as they dont seem to be able to do much at A&E Does sound like it may be cracked So may mean oyu have to keep off it as much as poss for the next few weeks which wont be easy with your hectic schedule.
Awww sounds cute Dennis suckling Nero is sat with Glyn right now suckling his hands which isnt so bad it is worse when he does his lips at night when he is trying to sleep and we dont want to ban any of the pets from the room as it just wouldnt be fair. Funny thing is he doesnt even attempt to do it to me he will occasionally lick my hands or face for a few seconds but no where near like he does to Glyn must be something about him lol mind you Glyn is irresistable.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its like X men revisited in here:lol2:


 take notes there will be a quiz later lol


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> take notes there will be a quiz later lol


LOL Oh dear think i may fail then lol or cheat and ask Glyn as he is into that sort of thing


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> LOL Oh dear think i may fail then lol or cheat and ask Glyn as he is into that sort of thing


 i'm a bottomless wealth of x-men info lol


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i'm a bottomless wealth of x-men info lol


YEah I have all the films and Glyn knows loads of stuff about them he loves the marvel comic heroes but i knwo they use a bit too much artistic license when it comes to putting them on the screen like everything else hat eti though the same thing has happened to the Harry Potters and Lord of the Rings the list is endless


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning everyone. This morning I managed to have a cat run under my foot which made me trip so I didnt stand on him. I ended up managing to bend my big toe under my foot which has made the skin and nailbed split so I now have a huge sore toe:bash: I think I may have cracked the bone but as they only strap it to the next toe Im not bothering with A&E. I had blood everywhere but its stopped bleeding now.


I've fallen a few times trying to avoid standing on a cat - it's an art form you know! :lol2: Sounds like you've definately kn*ackered something.

Well I'm home! Show went very well - no major complaints, at least not that I know of, no-one complained to me - apart from the people who didn't get their rosettes - there's always a few that 'get lost'! It all seemed to run very smoothly. Even doing Best of Variety and Best in Show, we were still finished by just about 3:30-3:45, so closed the show at 4:00 (an hour early)

And I fell in love today - *TWICE!!!* :flrt:

And one of them was a bug eyed, big lugged, wrinkly nekkid critter! :gasp:. 

A while ago I sold one of my dog coats on ebay to a woman and when I got her address for posting, realised that I knew her from the cat world. when I told her who I was and that I knew her, she said it was for one of her Sphynx (I'd no idea she'd gone into Sphynx).

Anyway she had made a mistake on her entry and made her cheque payable to me instead of the club so had to come and see me first thing this morning to give me cash and she told me she had a sphynx so I said I would go and see it before judging started.

Before I reached her pen in the pen opposite I saw my friend Margaret with an oriental kitten *to die for* in her arms. :gasp: My eyes were out on stalks when I saw it - she was an absolute stunner and I'd have taken her in my arms and legged it if I could have! She was an oriental bi-colour ticked tortie tabby, but a calico tortie and stunning. My judgment hasn't failed, because not only did she win Best of Variety Oriental kitten, but she won Best Overall Oriental, beating a cracking male neuter who won the Imperial Grand Premier Certificate, Grand Premier Certificate and had a red card day.

After I had a cuddle and took a couple of photographs I went on to look at the little Sphyx kitten and she was gorgeous too. She had a little lacey white jumper on to keep her warm until judging started and I just loved her to bits! :gasp: me loving one of those bug eyed, big lugged, wrinkly nekkid critter! :lol2:

Shell you'd have loved both of them I guarantee it. I didn't have my proper camera - only had my phone, which doesn't take the best photographs, especially naughty kittens who don't sit still, cos you can't lock the focus on a phone and there's no flash and the hall lighting wasn't the best lighting for non-flash photography, but I'll download them and put them up when I've done it!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning everyone. This morning I managed to have a cat run under my foot which made me trip so I didnt stand on him. I ended up managing to bend my big toe under my foot which has made the skin and nailbed split so I now have a huge sore toe:bash: I think I may have cracked the bone but as they only strap it to the next toe Im not bothering with A&E. I had blood everywhere but its stopped bleeding now.


I've fallen a few times trying to avoid standing on a cat - it's an art form you now! :lol2:

Well I'm home! Show went very well - no major complaints, at least not that I know of, no-one to me and it ran very smoothly. Even doing Best of Variety and Best in Show, we were still finished by just about 3:30-3:45, so closed the show at 4:00 (an hour early)

And I fell in love today - *TWICE!!!* :flrt:

And one of them was a bug eyed, big lugged, wrinkly nekkid critter! :gasp:. 

A while ago I sold one of my dog coats on ebay to a woman and when I got her address for posting, realised that I knew her from the cat world. when I told her who I was and that I knew her, she said it was for one of her Sphynx (I'd no idea she'd gone into Sphynx).

Anyway she made a mistake on her entry and made her cheque payable to me instead of the club so had to come and see me first thing this morning to give me cash and she told me she had a sphynx so I said I would go and see it before judging started.

Before I reached her pen in the pen opposite I saw my friend Margaret :gasp: with an oriental kitten *to die for* in her arms. My eyes were out on stalks when I saw it - she was an absolute stunner and I'd have taken her in my arms and legged it if I could have! She was an oriental bi-colour ticked tortie tabby, but a calico tortie and stunning. My judgment hasn't failed, because not only did she win Best of Variety Oriental kitten, but she won Best Overal Oriental, beating a cracking male neuter who won the Imperial Grand Premier Certificate, Grand Premier Certificate and had a red card day.

After I had a cuddle and took a couple of photographs I went on to look at the little Sphyx kitten and she was gorgeous too. She had a little lacey white jumper on to keep her warm until judging started and I just loved her to bits! :gasp: at me loving one of those!! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I've fallen a few times trying to avoid standing on a cat - it's an art form you know! :lol2: Sounds like you've definately kn*ackered something.
> 
> Well I'm home! Show went very well - no major complaints, at least not that I know of, no-one complained to me - apart from the people who didn't get their rosettes - there's always a few that 'get lost'! It all seemed to run very smoothly. Even doing Best of Variety and Best in Show, we were still finished by just about 3:30-3:45, so closed the show at 4:00 (an hour early)
> 
> And I fell in love today - *TWICE!!!* :flrt:
> 
> And one of them was a bug eyed, big lugged, wrinkly nekkid critter! :gasp:.
> 
> A while ago I sold one of my dog coats on ebay to a woman and when I got her address for posting, realised that I knew her from the cat world. when I told her who I was and that I knew her, she said it was for one of her Sphynx (I'd no idea she'd gone into Sphynx).
> 
> Anyway she had made a mistake on her entry and made her cheque payable to me instead of the club so had to come and see me first thing this morning to give me cash and she told me she had a sphynx so I said I would go and see it before judging started.
> 
> Before I reached her pen in the pen opposite I saw my friend Margaret with an oriental kitten *to die for* in her arms. :gasp: My eyes were out on stalks when I saw it - she was an absolute stunner and I'd have taken her in my arms and legged it if I could have! She was an oriental bi-colour ticked tortie tabby, but a calico tortie and stunning. My judgment hasn't failed, because not only did she win Best of Variety Oriental kitten, but she won Best Overall Oriental, beating a cracking male neuter who won the Imperial Grand Premier Certificate, Grand Premier Certificate and had a red card day.
> 
> After I had a cuddle and took a couple of photographs I went on to look at the little Sphyx kitten and she was gorgeous too. She had a little lacey white jumper on to keep her warm until judging started and I just loved her to bits! :gasp: me loving one of those bug eyed, big lugged, wrinkly nekkid critter! :lol2:
> 
> Shell you'd have loved both of them I guarantee it. I didn't have my proper camera - only had my phone, which doesn't take the best photographs, especially naughty kittens who don't sit still, cos you can't lock the focus on a phone and there's no flash and the hall lighting wasn't the best lighting for non-flash photography, but I'll download them and put them up when I've done it!


you will have to get one eileen :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> you will have to get one eileen :whistling2:


:gasp: What?? Me get one of them nekkid things! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :gasp: What?? Me get one of them nekkid things! :gasp:


yup...hehe ^^ your becoming to love them more and more


----------



## tomwilson

right i posted this in another thread which basicly said about the NHS paying obeise people to loose wieght and also the op arguing about bigger people moaning about being big and maoning about not getting the right size clothes and so on, and saying they hould just loose weight or stop moaning (unless there is medical contions or whatever) the op wasn't harsh about it btw it was more of a musing than some thing that should be enforced.

but i posted this (whats in bold)

*what i think is that the government has made a good job at making a new enemy for people to be angry at eg. do you know how much obesiety costs the nhs every year? do you know the NHS pays them to loose weight now?

just think a few years ago it was smokers eg. do you know how much smoking related illnesses cost the NHS each year? should smokers be able to get treatment on the NHS? 

i've got news for you people are not immortal we have to die of some thing if the persentage of people dying of cancer drops another percentage has to go up eg. heart attacks or strokes*

and i got no reply over it and i thought it was worthy of a reply so some one please reply to this post  i'd like other peoiples thoughts on my theories. 

also does anyone else get a bit upset when their posts go ignored and unloved like this one :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im glad you had a good day and you could have stolen boh and we could have shared them:flrt:After being an Oriental lover for many years I just KNOW you would love having a nekkid kitty, they steal your heart away:flrt:


----------



## temerist

luffs my new siggy :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp: my post went unloved again :cussing:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> luffs my new siggy :whistling2:


Well I have to say it's a *HUGE* improvement on Myley Cyrus! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Well I have to say it's a *HUGE* improvement on Myley Cyrus! :2thumb:


 
:censor:

ITS SPELT MILEY WITH AN "I" :devil:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> luffs my new siggy :whistling2:


:C lol wonder what shes gonna say


Shell195 said:


> Eileen Im glad you had a good day and you could have stolen boh and we could have shared them:flrt:After being an Oriental lover for many years I just KNOW you would love having a nekkid kitty, they steal your heart away:flrt:


lol its inevitable shes gonna get one huh

Dont fight it Eileen :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: my post went unloved again :cussing:


its saturday night tom ppl want to relax not debate the bloody nhs lol


----------



## tomwilson

you're all very cruel i feel so unloved me and my poor lonley post 'sniff'


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> its saturday night tom ppl want to relax not debate the bloody nhs lol


 but i'm moving this weekend and feel very emotional


----------



## temerist

I have to admit, I avoid long posts and deffinatly avoid anything with the letters N H & S in them :lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> luffs my new siggy :whistling2:





temerist said:


> :censor:
> 
> ITS SPELT MILEY WITH AN "I" :devil:


And do I give a F.F.?? :whistling2:

Oops, no I don't! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> I have to admit, I avoid long posts and deffinatly avoid anything with the letters N H & S in them :lol2:


 well thats no good :lol2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> but i'm moving this weekend and feel very emotional


You'll probably be even more emotional after a few weeks living with your in-laws! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> You'll probably be even more emotional after a few weeks living with your in-laws! :whistling2:


 argh her mum came round today to 'help' and she did nothing but argue with diana and get in the way


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> And do I give a F.F.?? :whistling2:
> 
> Oops, no I don't! :lol2:


you tell him :lol2:



feorag said:


> You'll probably be even more emotional after a few weeks living with your in-laws! :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> argh her mum came round today to 'help' and she did nothing but argue with diana and get in the way


Mothers and daughters might be close, but very few don't argue - trust me I've had one and am one and I know!!

My special babies from today. Apologies for the crap quality, but only had my phone and the hall lighting was rubbish!

Stunningly beautiful 5 month old oriental bi-colour ticked tortie tabby! I so want this kitten!!! :flrt:










And in her Best Oriental in Show pen so you can see just how dinky she is! :flrt:





























And the little Sphynx girl, sorry don't know how old she is cos I lost my catalogue! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Ian, Im with Eileen, a much better siggy than the last one:no1:

Eileen that Oriental kitten is to die for:flrt:but OMFG give me the Sphynx kitty *NOW:mf_dribble:*

Tom I dont do NHS things either, thats even worse than the X men*:lol2:*


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Mothers and daughters might be close, but very few don't argue - trust me I've had one and am one and I know!!
> 
> My special babies from today. Apologies for the crap quality, but only had my phone and the hall lighting was rubbish!
> 
> Stunningly beautiful 5 month old oriental bi-colour ticked tortie tabby! I so want this kitten!!! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> And in her Best Oriental in Show pen so you can see just how dinky she is! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And the little Sphynx girl, sorry don't know how old she is cos I lost my catalogue! :roll:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


look at those ears :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ian, Im with Eileen, a much better siggy than the last one:no1:
> 
> Eileen that Oriental kitten is to die for:flrt:but OMFG give me the Sphynx kitty *NOW:mf_dribble:*
> 
> Tom I dont do NHS things either, thats even worse than the X men*:lol2:*


ah the x-men :flrt: ready for your quiz?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen that Oriental kitten is to die for:flrt:but OMFG give me the Sphynx kitty *NOW:mf_dribble:*


Told you so - and I knew you'd like them both!



ami_j said:


> look at those ears :flrt:


Fabulous ain't they?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Told you so - and I knew you'd like them both!
> 
> Fabulous ain't they?


i want a fennec lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i want a fennec lol


 i'd be happy with a domesticatedc red but i'm to worried about if it got out as people would think to check it was a pet and just think it was a wild one. that and prince charles chacing it around on his horse camilla with a pack beagals

last bit was a joke btw


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i want a fennec lol


Then you'd get big ears! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Then you'd get big ears! :lol2:


 just seen your jewelry classified eileen they look brill i may order some in a month or so


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'd be happy with a domesticatedc red but i'm to worried about if it got out as people would think to check it was a pet and just think it was a wild one. that and prince charles chacing it around on his horse camilla with a pack beagals
> 
> last bit was a joke btw


dont they use fox hounds not beagles?
there would be too much trouble with a domestic red, and fennecs are so little and cute ^^


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> dont they use fox hounds not beagles?
> there would be too much trouble with a domestic red, and fennecs are so little and cute ^^


 i don't know never been fox hunting


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Then you'd get big ears! :lol2:


i know 










:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i don't know never been fox hunting


me either , but seeing as they are called fox hounds...even hating something , by actively hating i know a bit about it


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i know
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 awww always wondered about foxes they are canines arent they but not wolves or dogs always wondered how they class them ie. what the use to set them apart and name their species


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> awww always wondered about foxes they are canines arent they but not wolves or dogs always wondered how they class them ie. what the use to set them apart and name their species


they are canines..
foxlike is vulpine. their species is foxes


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao* Thanx, Ian!!

Eileen, those "fur"butts are GORGEOUS!!! And remember, I don't like pointy kitties  Both stunning, though!!

Our house guests are here..... It's gonna be a long night *lol* Diesel and Grace have a love hate thing going, but Amber is just way to sophisticated for all that 

I want a fennec fox, so badly!! They are in my top 5, definitely!


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> just seen your jewelry classified eileen they look brill i may order some in a month or so


Sure can Tom. Whenever you like.

The guy Selina put onto me took 35 items (necklaces, bracelets, earrings, phonecharms and bag charms) to the British Tarantula show and sold most of them - took them to his club meeting last wednesday and sold the rest except for 4 pairs of earrings!! :gasp: I was gobsmacked and he wants more for his next show! :gasp:



ami_j said:


> i know
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


That foxy critter is to die for!

Did you ever see our Doughnut at work (sadly she died 2 years ago. :sad? I've got a lovely photograph of her with my granddaughter, but it's on the big computer upstairs and I'm sstill downstairs on the laptop. 

I'll post it when I go to bed.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> they are canines..
> foxlike is vulpine. their species is foxes


 jut find it realy weired though its like they say all dogs are domesticated from grey wolves but thats not true because some where decended from other wolves unless they decided that those wolves mut have decended from grey wolves and why are wild dogs not wolves like dingo's or african wild dogs. i'm thinking out load :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lmao* Thanx, Ian!!
> 
> Eileen, those "fur"butts are GORGEOUS!!! And remember, I don't like pointy kitties  Both stunning, though!!
> 
> Our house guests are here..... It's gonna be a long night *lol* Diesel and Grace have a love hate thing going, but Amber is just way to sophisticated for all that
> 
> I want a fennec fox, so badly!! They are in my top 5, definitely!


i think they are in my top two, they come second to skunks but only just lol


feorag said:


> Sure can Tom. Whenever you like.
> 
> The guy Selina put onto me took 35 items (necklaces, bracelets, earrings, phonecharms and bag charms) to the British Tarantula show and sold most of them - took them to his club meeting last wednesday and sold the rest except for 4 pairs of earrings!! :gasp: I was gobsmacked and he wants more for his next show! :gasp:
> 
> That foxy critter is to die for!
> 
> Did you ever see our Doughnut at work (sadly she died 2 years ago. :sad? I've got a lovely photograph of her with my granddaughter, but it's on the big computer upstairs and I'm sstill downstairs on the laptop.
> 
> I'll post it when I go to bed.


nope *awaits pics*


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sure can Tom. Whenever you like.
> 
> The guy Selina put onto me took 35 items (necklaces, bracelets, earrings, phonecharms and bag charms) to the British Tarantula show and sold most of them - took them to his club meeting last wednesday and sold the rest except for 4 pairs of earrings!! :gasp: I was gobsmacked and he wants more for his next show! :gasp:


 thats great news how often does he have shows might be able to make a fair bit of money hopefully, thry do look exelent


----------



## Shell195

Jaime isnt the fennec adorable, I love these little foxes:flrt:

Tom I didnt go foxhunting but when I was training in the pub trade I got made to serve the pompous gits:devil: They got that drunk before hunting Im surprised they didnt fall off, would have served them right. I hate hunting full stop

This was 30 years ago:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

They MAY be in my top two, as well.... Coming second to parma wallabies. I don't count "normal" critters in THIS list, though *lol* Dogs and cats, etc


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *lmao* Thanx, Ian!!
> 
> Eileen, those "fur"butts are GORGEOUS!!! And remember, I don't like pointy kitties  Both stunning, though!!
> 
> Our house guests are here..... It's gonna be a long night *lol* Diesel and Grace have a love hate thing going, but Amber is just way to sophisticated for all that
> 
> I want a fennec fox, so badly!! They are in my top 5, definitely!


 think a husky is really my top one just realisticly thinking about space shoves it down the list i also worry what could happen if i had both a husky and a fox what if there was like an instinctive prey drive or some thing (or does that not really exist) thinking out loud again :lol2: sorry


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jaime isnt the fennec adorable, I love these little foxes:flrt:
> 
> Tom I didnt go foxhunting but when I was training in the pub trade I got made to serve the pompous gits:devil: They got that drunk before hunting Im surprised they didnt fall off, would have served them right. I hate hunting full stop
> 
> This was 30 years ago:gasp:
> 
> image


they are so sweet 
iwould of spat (or worse lol) in their drinks


Amalthea said:


> They MAY be in my top two, as well.... Coming second to parma wallabies. I don't count "normal" critters in THIS list, though *lol* Dogs and cats, etc


me either lol 

guys im MEGA excited , next week im going to visit skunks and raccoons and meerkats and ferrets :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, those "fur"butts are GORGEOUS!!! And remember, I don't like pointy kitties  Both stunning, though!!


We cross posted, so I missed your post, but aren't they just!



tomwilson said:


> thats great news how often does he have shows might be able to make a fair bit of money hopefully, thry do look exelent


I hope so! I don't put a lot on the cost price though, cos I'd rather sell it and overprice it and not sell it.

I've followed a hunt by car many years ago, but never ridden in one. 

Just found some photos of Donut in my Photobucket account, Jaime,

Here she is - she was unbelievably tame.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> We cross posted, so I missed your post, but aren't they just!
> 
> I hope so! I don't put a lot on the cost price though, cos I'd rather sell it and overprice it and not sell it.
> 
> I've followed a hunt by car many years ago, but never ridden in one.
> 
> Just found some photos of Donut in my Photobucket account, Jaime,
> 
> Here she is - she was unbelievably tame.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


OMG
fox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Donut was lovely!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> that anoyed me they basicaly took the charecter of jubilee and kitty pride and attached it to rogue i don't understand why they did that when there is enough characters they could have used for that already, although she has lost her powers from time to time in the films and she was happy about it although i agree she would never seek out a cure on purpose, i hated what they did with juggernaught he's not even supposed to be a mutant ffs


Yes, I was annoyed that they made out that Juggernaut was a mutant & that his power was that he was unstoppable once he had started moving!!! He isn't a mutant, his super-human strength comes from the crystal of Citarak. He not only has super-human strength, he has no real need to eat, drink, or sleep, and his helmat protects him from phsychic penetration. Plus, Cain Marko (aka The Juggernaut) is Charles Xavier's step brother - no reference of that was made in the 3rd film!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Jaime isnt the fennec adorable, I love these little foxes:flrt:
> 
> Tom I didnt go foxhunting but when I was training in the pub trade I got made to serve the pompous gits:devil: They got that drunk before hunting Im surprised they didnt fall off, would have served them right. I hate hunting full stop
> 
> This was 30 years ago:gasp:
> 
> image


 i hated all the morronic arguments about how it is tradition, and the foxes popul;ation will explode (when they kill one every now and then in a frankly horiffic way hardly population control esspecialy when most where captive bred) and about the dogs oh all the dogs will have to be put down ince they won't be needed any more and the breed will die out because they are hun ting dogs. Yeah well labs a hunting dogs and there one of the most popular breeds do you see many husky owners sledding down the street? :devil: (yeah i don't like em much either shell :lol2


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I was annoyed that they made out that Juggernaut was a mutant & that his power was that he was unstoppable once he had started moving!!! He isn't a mutant, his super-human strength comes from the crystal of Citarak. He not only has super-human strength, he has no real need to eat, drink, or sleep, and his helmat protects him from phsychic penetration. Plus, Cain Marko (aka The Juggernaut) is Charles Xavier's step brother - no reference of that was made in the 3rd film!


 yup it was very annoying esspecially since he was one of my favs as a good guy and he joined the x-men


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Its like X men revisited in here:lol2:


Beware Shell - me, Tom & Jaime (aka the X-Men geeks) are taking over the thread! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I was annoyed that they made out that Juggernaut was a mutant & that his power was that he was unstoppable once he had started moving!!! He isn't a mutant, his super-human strength comes from the crystal of Citarak. He not only has super-human strength, he has no real need to eat, drink, or sleep, and his helmat protects him from phsychic penetration. Plus, Cain Marko (aka The Juggernaut) is Charles Xavier's step brother - no reference of that was made in the 3rd film!


and vinne jones was crap


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> they are so sweet
> iwould of spat (or worse lol) in their drinks
> 
> me either lol
> 
> guys im MEGA excited , next week im going to visit skunks and raccoons and meerkats and ferrets :flrt:


 where that (green eyes btw)


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> where that (green eyes btw)


ahh just someone i know


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> We cross posted, so I missed your post, but aren't they just!
> 
> I hope so! I don't put a lot on the cost price though, cos I'd rather sell it and overprice it and not sell it.
> 
> I've followed a hunt by car many years ago, but never ridden in one.
> 
> Just found some photos of Donut in my Photobucket account, Jaime,
> 
> Here she is - she was unbelievably tame.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


right i need one (a 100% domestic one ofc) just need to convince diana :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> and vinne jones was crap


Yeah, and he is a fox hater too! :devil:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> I hope so! I don't put a lot on the cost price though, cos I'd rather sell it and overprice it and not sell it.


Oops! :blush: Typo!! Obviously meant to say "I'd rather sell it *than* overprice it and not sell it!" :roll:



Amalthea said:


> Donut was lovely!!!!


She was indeed and a star. When we had "Wild" Birthday parties the birthday child got to go into her enclosure and meet her. she loved everyone!



tomwilson said:


> right i need one (a 100% domestic one ofc) just need to convince diana :lol2:


You are aware they stink to high heaven though!! Wouldn't honestly want one living in my house or garden to be totally honest, although I love them to bits!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Oops! :blush: Typo!! Obviously meant to say "I'd rather sell it *than* overprice it and not sell it!" :roll:
> 
> She was indeed and a star. When we had "Wild" Birthday parties the birthday child got to go into her enclosure and meet her. she loved everyone!
> 
> You are aware they stink to high heaven though!! Wouldn't honestly want one living in my house or garden to be totally honest, although I love them to bits!


 everything stinks in its own way (never and i mean never use a loo after me :Na_Na_Na_Na buit might be some thing for me to look into (look before you leep and all that) 

i knew what you meant don't worry could just raise your price a liitle each time untill you are comfortable


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yeah, and he is a fox hater too! :devil:


:devil:

i reallllly want a skunky


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yeah, and he is a fox hater too! :devil:


 too skinny too sould have used a big steaded up wrestler or boxer actualy FT you'd need CGI i think. what was with the helmet it looked like crumbled tin foil


----------



## Shell195

Donut was a beautiful girl:flrt:


----------



## feorag

She was Shell, wasn't she. We all cried when she died. we found her asleep in her little kennel, so presumably she just died in her sleep, which was somewhat comforting.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :devil:
> 
> i reallllly want a skunky


Nah, they don't interest me that much. Meerkats for me! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I love skunks as long as I can hand them back to their parents after I snuggle with them  I always say that I'd rob Fixx and Loulou's Maple off them, but really, I just love her as a critter I get to see form time to time *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, they don't interest me that much. Meerkats for me! :2thumb:


more skunks for me then ^^


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> too skinny too sould have used a big steaded up wrestler or boxer actualy FT you'd need CGI i think. what was with the helmet it looked like crumbled tin foil


Very true! 

Also, in X2, notice you only see Nightcrawler's tail in the opening scenes in the Whitehouse, & then when Storm & Jean Grey capture him in the old church, but never again in the rest of the film. Strange!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Very true!
> 
> Also, in X2, notice you only see Nightcrawler's tail in the opening scenes in the Whitehouse, & then when Storm & Jean Grey capture him in the old church, but never again in the rest of the film. Strange!


 night crawler the loveable god botherer from hell :flrt: i would love to be night crawler


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, Donut was gorgeous! Foxes are definately one of the most beautiful of our native species.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night crawler the loveable god botherer from hell :flrt: i would love to be night crawler


Haha, i love that description of our Kurt Wagner!

".......but in the Munich Circus I was known as The Incredible Nightcrawler!"
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Has anyone got anything planned for tomorrow?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Has anyone got anything planned for tomorrow?


hopefully a lie in :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, Donut was gorgeous! Foxes are definately one of the most beautiful of our native species.


Red is the answer. I think red squirrels and red foxes are quite the prettiest of our natural critters.

I do love greys too, not against them, but the reds are pretty. Love otters and badgers too, but think foxes and squirrels just pip them for beauty.



Shell195 said:


> Has anyone got anything planned for tomorrow?


Staying in bed! :lol2: Barry will be walking Skye and coming back to bed, so a lie-in is on the cards. 

Then it'll be boring housework and tidying up, cos I fancy going out on the holiday Monday as it's the first Whit Monday I've had off since I started at the Sanctuary.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I am off to bed. Hopefully it'll be a peaceful night (but I'm not holding my breath). The house guests are downstairs and Diesel's upstairs, so the cats aren't happy (night time is usually their break from him). Nighty night


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Has anyone got anything planned for tomorrow?


 several trips to the skip


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Red is the answer. I think red squirrels and red foxes are quite the prettiest of our natural critters.
> 
> I do love greys too, not against them, but the reds are pretty. Love otters and badgers too, but think foxes and squirrels just pip them for beauty.


For me, mammal-wise, its the Red Fox, European Otter, & the Stoat.

Bird-wise, probably the Red Kite.


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Stoats... Love 'em!! BED!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Red is the answer. I think red squirrels and red foxes are quite the prettiest of our natural critters.
> 
> I do love greys too, not against them, but the reds are pretty. Love otters and badgers too, but think foxes and squirrels just pip them for beauty.


 the thing i love most probably isn't something you wouls expect its a pied wagtail you know the little fly catcher things :flrt:








they just cheer me up when i see them


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *nods* Stoats... Love 'em!! BED!


They are fab aren't they? So manic & hyper :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> the thing i love most probably isn't something you wouls expect its a pied wagtail you know the little fly catcher things :flrt:
> image
> they just cheer me up when i see them


Pied Wagtails are cool birds. The way they walk & wag must cheer everyone up.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> For me, mammal-wise, its the Red Fox, European Otter, & the Stoat.
> 
> Bird-wise, probably the Red Kite.


:gasp: I can't believe I forgot about stoats. Especially after my experience with Little Miss Stoaty!!

How disgraceful!!! :roll: 

Night Jen!


----------



## Shell195

:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen how could you forget stoats as they were part of our parallel universe:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Eileen how could you forget stoats as they were part of our parallel universe:2thumb:


 have you two met in real life


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :gasp: I can't believe I forgot about stoats. Especially after my experience with Little Miss Stoaty!!
> 
> How disgraceful!!! :roll:
> 
> Night Jen!





Shell195 said:


> :flrt:
> image
> image


awwww little miss stoaty...she was so cute and cheeky and playful :flrt:


----------



## feorag

:flrt: How did I forget her??? :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> have you two met in real life


 
Eileen or the stoat:whistling2:

I havent met Eileen YET but feel like I have known her all my life as we have lived such similar lives:blush:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> have you two met in real life


Nope, never, yet there are loads of things that Shell has done, that I've done.

At times it just gets too spooky!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awwww little miss stoaty...she was so cute and cheeky and playful :flrt:


 
Jaimie that was my Mr Stoaty I got not long after Eileen got Miss Stoaty, he was a lot older though. He was rescued from a burning shed


----------



## Shell195

Aww Miss Stoaty:flrt: Its such a shame we couldnt get them together


----------



## feorag

See! I was just gonna tell Jaime that!

That's something else that's often spooky. Shell and I often cross post and say the same things! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> See! I was just gonna tell Jaime that!
> 
> That's something else that's often spooky. Shell and I often cross post and say the same things! :gasp:


 
I know:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Nope, never, yet there are loads of things that Shell has done, that I've done.
> 
> At times it just gets too spooky!! :gasp:


i don't thin k you should be allowed to meet i like the world i don't want it to explode


----------



## tomwilson

love the stoats btw, where they wild rescues


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jaimie that was my Mr Stoaty I got not long after Eileen got Miss Stoaty, he was a lot older though. He was rescued from a burning shed


ooooh 
aww mr stoaty :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: :lol2:Tom, mine came from a rural garden were they had set an old shed on fire, they saw something moving and pulled him out but they didnt know what he was. He was a bit smoky when I got him but he soon recovered from his ordeal. He was at weaning age so after a short while with me he went to a wildlife centre for a soft release


----------



## feorag

And mine was brought in to the wildlife sanctuary where I work - 2 of them - and I brought them home cos my bosses were away on holiday.

Someone had 'enthusiastically' started feeding them and flooded the lungs of Little Miss Stoaty's sister and she developed pneumonia the next day and I had to toake her to the vets. Unfortunately she didn't make it, but Little Miss Stoaty thrived.

This was them the day I brought them home - they only weighed 20g and 22g!! This is the thread I started for them http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/300616-my-latest-orphans-stoats.html and there are loads of videos of her on You Tube if you search for stoat handreared, like this one http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&video_id=HQ6Y0f5XIGM&next=%2Fmy_videos


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> And mine was brought in to the wildlife sanctuary where I work - 2 of them - and I brought them home cos my bosses were away on holiday.
> 
> Someone had 'enthusiastically' started feeding them and flooded the lungs of Little Miss Stoaty's sister and she developed pneumonia the next day and I had to toake her to the vets. Unfortunately she didn't make it, but Little Miss Stoaty thrived.
> 
> This was them the day I brought them home - they only weighed 20g and 30g!! This is the thread I started for them http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/300616-my-latest-orphans-stoats.html and there are loads of videos of her on You Tube if you search for stoat handreared, like this one http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&video_id=HQ6Y0f5XIGM&next=/my_videos
> 
> image


love the vids of her playing i LOVE mustelids


----------



## feorag

I thought it was incredible the way she blossomed, from the ugly, baldy, skinnymalink scrap, into such a beautiful critter.

And having just sat and watched a couple of the videos of her running riot in the bedroom and when she was still very young with her little hoppity hop wobbly legs, I really missed her! :sad:

Well, Barry has gone off to bed and I'm about to follow - t'has been a long day - not many mornings nowadays that I'm up at 7:00 - if any :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I thought it was incredible the way she blossomed, from the ugly, baldy, skinnymalink scrap, into such a beautiful critter.
> 
> And having just sat and watched a couple of the videos of her running riot in the bedroom and when she was still very young with her little hoppity hop wobbly legs, I really missed her! :sad:
> 
> Well, Barry has gone off to bed and I'm about to follow - t'has been a long day - not many mornings nowadays that I'm up at 7:00 - if any :lol2:


you have definately earned a lie in :2thumb:

EDIT that pine marten is stunning!


----------



## Shell195

I forgot how tiny she was Eileen:flrt:
Me and my toe are off to bed too, night all x


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> you have definately earned a lie in :2thumb:
> 
> EDIT that pine marten is stunning!


Haven't quite gone yet! :roll:

He/she is gorgeous - I'm gonna miss her this year cos we won't be going up.

We put out chicken thighs, eggs, peanut butter sandwiches every night for him/her. She arrived most nights about 10:30-ish, but sometimes earlier which was when I was able to film him/her better.

But the guy whose house we rent (and who lives next door) re-married last year and the new wife has a cat and the cat chases it, so last year he/she didn't come at all during daylight, so we only saw him/her a couple of times when it was dark so I couldn't get any photographs last year! 

Now I really am going to bed - g'night everyone!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Haven't quite gone yet! :roll:
> 
> He/she is gorgeous - I'm gonna miss her this year cos we won't be going up.
> 
> We put out chicken thighs, eggs, peanut butter sandwiches every night for him/her. She arrived most nights about 10:30-ish, but sometimes earlier which was when I was able to film him/her better.
> 
> But the guy whose house we rent (and who lives next door) re-married last year and the new wife has a cat and the cat chases it, so last year he/she didn't come at all during daylight, so we only saw him/her a couple of times when it was dark so I couldn't get any photographs last year!
> 
> Now I really am going to bed - g'night everyone!


thats a shame cos they are pretty rare 
night eileen and night shell


----------



## feorag

Oops! Still here! :roll:

Just shutting down computer and an e-mail has come in from someone who bought a kitten from me years ago with this little You Tube clip of a Pygmy Jerboa - I love it! Especially when it falls over - bless! :flrt:

Gonna put it on the RR thread!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJnn-wMPU9whttp://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&video_id=HQ6Y0f5XIGM&next=/my_videos


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oops! Still here! :roll:
> 
> Just shutting down computer and an e-mail has come in from someone who bought a kitten from me years ago with this little You Tube clip of a Pygmy Jerboa - I love it! Especially when it falls over - bless! :flrt:
> 
> Gonna put it on the RR thread!
> 
> YouTube - pygmy jerboa?????


aww thats cute, strange looking though its just like a head on legs lol


----------



## Cillah

Sorry I randomly left yesterday! Everyone was here playing Fifa and it got incredibly boring so I started making the potato salad for todays dinner. It's a family recipe and works better if you do it the day before to let all the flavour get into the potato.. something like that. Just when I was about to go to bed, I had to do all of the washing up and locking the house up because Martin slipt in the shower while I was cooking. I was wondering why he was taking so long but he didn't call me becaus he didn't want to worry me.. The silly man. So he was pretty hurt. No idea how he is this morning because he leaves for work before I wake up.

Anyway, I went back into the kitchen and the roof was leaking. It isn't this morning but I hope our landlord will come out and inspect it as soon as possible. It does make me feel a little uneasy to say the least.

And Shell that looks like a good cage. I have it book marked and will get back to it . They aren't born until the end of June so I am really getting ahead of myself. =]


----------



## Shell195

That little Jerboa looks like one of those windup hopping toys, it also looks like a baby duprasi on stilts:flrt:

Cilla I hope Martin is alright and you get the roof sorted soon.
I love my tower cage but have never tried it for rats but it does say its for them too. Its so much easier buying a new cage as you can get it anytime and dont have to rely on one being available at the right time in the right area


Cilla do we get your potato salad recipe ?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


ami_j said:


> aww thats cute, strange looking though its just like a head on legs lol


It does, doesn't it? I was looking for a body, but it seemed to be all legs and head! :lol2: Cutest little critter though!

Well, Barry came back to bed and although I woke up at about 7:45 before he came back to bed (he was watching yesterday's GP practice :roll I then fell asleep and didn't wake up untl 10:00 :gasp:

Now I feel a bit hungover, heavy head scenario, but it'll pass.

Cilla I hope Martin is OK, although I would think that the fact that he went to work is promising.


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! I'd be interested in your tater salad recipe, too!! 

I love jerboas (they, too, are on my wish list). Such strange little critters 

Cill, aI have the double chinchilla (which is the same as the tall chinchilla, but can be split into two) and I used to have rats in that. It's the one in the corner of my critter room by the window 

Hope Martin's ok... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Amalthea

Cilla, here's some cages for ya 

Chinchilla Tall Cage 148cm high rat / chipmunk / degu on eBay (end time 28-Jun-10 21:02:42 BST)

ROMA INDOOR BIRD AVIARY for Small Parakeets "SAVE £50" on eBay (end time 17-Jun-10 19:57:45 BST)


----------



## Cillah

He would go to work if he was dying. Hes' a bit like that. But I think he'll be ohkay . Thank you for the kind wishes though.

I will check out those cages . Thanks !

You can have the recipe but right now I am boiling Dr Pepper in a burnt pan in the hopes it will clean it. I've heard coca cola does and I am at my wits end.. So trying this. .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> He would go to work if he was dying. Hes' a bit like that. But I think he'll be ohkay . Thank you for the kind wishes though.
> 
> I will check out those cages . Thanks !
> 
> You can have the recipe but right now I am boiling Dr Pepper in a burnt pan in the hopes it will clean it. I've heard coca cola does and I am at my wits end.. So trying this. .


 


Soak the pan in water with biological washing powder/liquid it works wonders:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Soak the pan in water with biological washing powder/liquid it works wonders:whistling2:


I've tried scratching everything off, soaking it in liquid and lemon overnight and pretty much everything else. It's just not coming off. So I am at the stage where I will try anything.. Even if it means my house now smells like burnt Dr Pepper.. Which isn't a nice smell to be honest =/.

But I will try that next  Thanks!


----------



## Shell195

Did I tell everyone we have a final decision on Prince Ali the Bengal, apart from an annoying time when he howled loudly everynight which Sophie has now sorted and the odd poo on the floor(he refuses to use a tray that has been used even for a wee) he has settled well. He doesnt venture far out of her room but she leaves her door open when shes about and the cats he has met he is fine with. Boebee her Devon Rex is in love with him and they call to each other when out of sight. He hasnt met the dogs yet but that doesnt matter as when he chooses to go out he can use the landing window to get into the garden and never actually has to meet them if he doesnt want to
Prince is now well and truly home:no1:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I've tried scratching everything off, soaking it in liquid and lemon overnight and pretty much everything else. It's just not coming off. So I am at the stage where I will try anything.. Even if it means my house now smells like burnt Dr Pepper.. Which isn't a nice smell to be honest =/.!


Stewing rhubarb in a burnt pan works wonders - honestly!!!

Either that or, *if it's not a coated non-stick pan*, then Oven Pride is your answer. It is simply *the best* oven cleaner stuff around. 

You coat your oven with some of the stuff in the bottle and take out all your shelves and put them all in a large plastic bag they supply, pour in the rest of the cleaner, wiggle the bag around so it runs over the shelves and leave it overnight and the next morning your oven shelves are like brand new - no work involved (I like that, me!!!:lol. If there are any severely burnt bits, then you can coat them first, but it's not necessary.

We used it and we put all our pans in the bag and they came out like new. All the horrible burnt black stuff on the bottom of the frying pans just vanished - run them under the tap and they were like new, but if it's a non-stick pan it will take the coating off that too, so you have to make sure it doesn't touch the non-stick areas, which would be no good for you cos the burnt bit is inside.

When it first came out it was about £7.50 to buy, but nowadays I've nought it in Wilkinsons and Tesco's for as little as £3.49. Cannot recommend it highly enough!



Shell195 said:


> Did I tell everyone we have a final decision on Prince Ali the Bengal, apart from an annoying time when he howled loudly everynight which Sophie has now sorted and the odd poo on the floor(he refuses to use a tray that has been used even for a wee) he has settled well. He doesnt venture far out of her room but she leaves her door open when shes about and the cats he has met he is fine with. Boebee her Devon Rex is in love with him and they call to each other when out of sight. He hasnt met the dogs yet but that doesnt matter as when he chooses to go out he can use the landing window to get into the garden and never actually has to meet them if he doesnt want to
> Prince is now well and truly home:no1:


That's great news!

I had a feeling it would happen of course, cos it sounded like he wasn't an aggressive, highly demanding Bengal, but that's excellent!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I havent looked at my poorly toe but it feels so much better so no walk in centre for me:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I havent looked at my poorly toe but it feels so much better so no walk in centre for me:2thumb:


 it probably fell off and you won't know because you haven't looked :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> it probably fell off and you won't know because you haven't looked :lol2:


As long as it doesnt hurt I dont care:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I havent looked at my poorly toe but it feels so much better so no walk in centre for me:2thumb:


:blush: Sorry I forgot to ask that - too busy celebrating your new cat and worrying about cilla's pan! :lol2:

BTW Cilla - I see you've posted on my jewellery thread about rat charms. the only ones I've found in the Tibetan Silver range (which aren't sterling silver, but are metal alloy) look more like cartoon rats.

The good ones are all sterling silver - some are reasonably good, some not very (imao cos I'm very fussy and if I don't like it and wouldn't buy it then I assume no-one else will - not that I think I've got that good taste if you see what I mean) but they work out at around about £2 upwards per charm, so makes the bracelet expensive.

I can send you the info if you want??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :blush: Sorry I forgot to ask that - too busy celebrating your new cat and worrying about cilla's pan! :lol2:
> 
> BTW Cilla - I see you've posted on my jewellery thread about rat charms. the only ones I've found in the Tibetan Silver range (which aren't sterling silver, but are metal alloy) look more like cartoon rats.
> 
> The good ones are all sterling silver - some are reasonably good, some not very (imao cos I'm very fussy and if I don't like it and wouldn't buy it then I assume no-one else will - not that I think I've got that good taste if you see what I mean) but they work out at around about £2 upwards per charm, so makes the bracelet expensive.
> 
> I can send you the info if you want??


 
Ooooh talking about jewellery, after thanking Jules I need to thank you for my cat charm and bracelet, love them:notworthy:


----------



## tomwilson

is a moggie a breed of cat? i'm asking because i've seen people reffer to them as a type of cat today but i just thought it was like a slang word for cat if you know what i mean


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> is a moggie a breed of cat? i'm asking because i've seen people reffer to them as a type of cat today but i just thought it was like a slang word for cat if you know what i mean


 
Its the slang term used for a non pedigree cat


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Did I tell everyone we have a final decision on Prince Ali the Bengal, apart from an annoying time when he howled loudly everynight which Sophie has now sorted and the odd poo on the floor(he refuses to use a tray that has been used even for a wee) he has settled well. He doesnt venture far out of her room but she leaves her door open when shes about and the cats he has met he is fine with. Boebee her Devon Rex is in love with him and they call to each other when out of sight. He hasnt met the dogs yet but that doesnt matter as when he chooses to go out he can use the landing window to get into the garden and never actually has to meet them if he doesnt want to
> Prince is now well and truly home:no1:


excellant news:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> is a moggie a breed of cat? i'm asking because i've seen people reffer to them as a type of cat today but i just thought it was like a slang word for cat if you know what i mean


I might try that.. Because I really don't want to chuck the pan away :whistling2:

Oh yes please! The info would be nice. I'd rather have realistic looking rats to cartoon rats so sure !

I am attempting to make dinner tonight! Moving out of home is so bad when it comes to cooking. I'm trying to get better and have proper meals instead of food you can just chuck in the oven. But it's hard! I am thinking of buying a recipe book and just choosing what I want to make and buying the ingredients. Does everyone go through this cooking stage because I really don't like it!

And this is going way back now but a Fennec Fox is my dream pet. If I could have only one, instead of like.. Thirty-one it would be that 

And I've never seen a squirrel!

Shell glad to hear your toe is better


----------



## Shell195

Cilla ask Eileen to put up her videos of the red squirrels she handreared, adorable:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> it probably fell off and you won't know because you haven't looked :lol2:


:lol2:

You like the addition to my sig Tom? hehe


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ooooh talking about jewellery, after thanking Jules I need to thank you for my cat charm and bracelet, love them:notworthy:


I was wondering whether Julie had posted them on to you.

Did you really like them, you're not just being polite??



Shell195 said:


> Its the slang term used for a non pedigree cat


Yes, it's an abbreviation of 'mongrel' which is used for dogs.



Shell195 said:


> Cilla ask Eileen to put up her videos of the red squirrels she handreared, adorable:flrt:


Cilla, if you go to http://www.youtube.com/ and type red squirrels handreared in the search box you'll come up with loads of my videos, from there you can link to all of mine at the top (my God aren't there loads, but most of them are Jake and Fidget the red squirrels and Little Miss Stoaty and of course a few of my cats). These are my favourites.

YouTube - Red Squirrels - 9 weeks old and absolutely barmy!
YouTube - 16 wk old red squirrel trying to sleep up my jumper.
YouTube - feorag's Channel

and this one, my friend was returning home to Spain after a 2 month holiday and brought me a basil plant that she'd be nurturing. I put it on the kitchen bench until I had time to plant it out in the garden, turned my back when the squirrels were out playing, turned back and found this!!

I had to send her an RIP Basil e-mail! :lol2:

YouTube - feorag's Channel


----------



## Zoo-Man

OMG, just watching Points Of View (I don't normally, its just on in the background) & some young woman is complaining because the weather girl on the BBC news was wearing jeans! WTF!?!?!?! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Did I tell everyone we have a final decision on Prince Ali the Bengal, apart from an annoying time when he howled loudly everynight which Sophie has now sorted and the odd poo on the floor(he refuses to use a tray that has been used even for a wee) he has settled well. He doesnt venture far out of her room but she leaves her door open when shes about and the cats he has met he is fine with. Boebee her Devon Rex is in love with him and they call to each other when out of sight. He hasnt met the dogs yet but that doesnt matter as when he chooses to go out he can use the landing window to get into the garden and never actually has to meet them if he doesnt want to
> Prince is now well and truly home:no1:


Brilliant news!!! :2thumb:

I was really not myself today and felt stupidly tired, so went to "lie down" and Gary gave me a massage.......... And I fell asleep :whistling2: Whoops. Gonna take the mutt out and then maybe go to the movies.

Cilla, I love "yellow" tater salad.... Not tasted any over here that I like yet. Was thinking about finding a recipe to make some for my BBQ.

I understand what you mean about cooking when you're in a new place, though. Really, it took my Dad and Step Mom visiting to get me trying new things. My Step Mom is a great cook and she showed me a few things :2thumb: Like, I made a gorgeous stir fry yesterday that started with watching her... And then I tweaked it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I was wondering whether Julie had posted them on to you.
> 
> Did you really like them, you're not just being polite??
> 
> Yes, it's an abbreviation of 'mongrel' which is used for dogs.
> 
> 
> Cilla, if you go to YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. and type red squirrels handreared in the search box you'll come up with loads of my videos, from there you can link to all of mine at the top (my God aren't there loads, but most of them are Jake and Fidget the red squirrels and Little Miss Stoaty and of course a few of my cats). These are my favourites.
> 
> YouTube - Red Squirrels - 9 weeks old and absolutely barmy!
> YouTube - 16 wk old red squirrel trying to sleep up my jumper.
> YouTube - feorag's Channel
> 
> and this one, my friend was returning home to Spain after a 2 month holiday and brought me a basil plant that she'd be nurturing. I put it on the kitchen bench until I had time to plant it out in the garden, turned my back when the squirrels were out playing, turned back and found this!!
> 
> I had to send her an RIP Basil e-mail! :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - feorag's Channel


 
Of course Im not just being polite:bash: you undersell yourself:bash:
They really are lovely:no1:

Ive never seen the last squirrels v basil video, that is so funny, dont they look like they had great fun:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen!! Scolding a child doesn't work when you're giggling at their mess


----------



## Zoo-Man

A cat post now..........

This morning I let the 3 dogs out into the garden for a pee, & Zander, my male Siamese went out with them as he often does. The garden isn't cat proof & Zander only ever goes over the back fence into the Indian family's garden to munch some grass. He comes back when called. 

So the 3 dogs were milling round the garden, when I heard a scrambling noise, looked out of the back door to see Zander leap over the fence, onto the shed roof & down into my garden. Looking up, I saw a large stocky tabby tom, who had chased Zander, & was now glaring at him from the shed roof. The 3 dogs went mad, running round barking. Then, in turn, each dog ran to Zander, who was cowering on the floor, looked at him intently & silently for a couple of seconds,& then ran towards the shed barking. It was as if the dogs each went to Zander, asked him what the matter was, got their reply & ran to see off the other cat from the shed roof. 
:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Good puppies!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Good puppies!!!


Hehe, it was funny to watch, & sweet as it was like the dogs were sticking up for Zander :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> A cat post now..........
> 
> This morning I let the 3 dogs out into the garden for a pee, & Zander, my male Siamese went out with them as he often does. The garden isn't cat proof & Zander only ever goes over the back fence into the Indian family's garden to munch some grass. He comes back when called.
> 
> So the 3 dogs were milling round the garden, when I heard a scrambling noise, looked out of the back door to see Zander leap over the fence, onto the shed roof & down into my garden. Looking up, I saw a large stocky tabby tom, who had chased Zander, & was now glaring at him from the shed roof. The 3 dogs went mad, running round barking. Then, in turn, each dog ran to Zander, who was cowering on the floor, looked at him intently & silently for a couple of seconds,& then ran towards the shed barking. It was as if the dogs each went to Zander, asked him what the matter was, got their reply & ran to see off the other cat from the shed roof.
> :lol2:


awww bless them
whats the other dog you have col i only thought you had two


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww bless them
> whats the other dog you have col i only thought you had two


I have Joe, the elderly Jack Russell Terrier, Lolly the smooth-coated Chihuahua, & Daisy the Boston Terrier.


----------



## Shell195

Awww Colin, very protective dogs:2thumb:

Jaime I think Colin has a Boston,Chi and a JRT


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Awww Colin, very protective dogs:2thumb:
> 
> Jaime I think Colin has a Boston,Chi and a JRT


Yep, & you will meet them soon enough hehe


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone. Just had a weird run in with someone whilst out walking the dogs and Dante. Saw a couple walking their dogs and cat who are often about when I take my lot out too, well the guy at least and before today never had any problems, however the female who was walking with him got really upset with me telling me to get my dogs away as they were chasing her cat and scaring it which was just not true, firstly my dogs dont chase cats and as one was more interested in playing stick than anything and secondly we had Dante our big cat with us so they are well used to having cats around and thirdly she was at least 20 feet away when she picked up her cat and started shouting at me, I mean we had just had a deer run straight at us from the woods which is not unusual and the dogs had not even raised an eyebrow. The guy was okish stating that he often sees Dante outside when walking and wondered who he belonged to but as they live a far distance from us i know that when he said he was often up theres i knew it not to be true as Dante only has a small area that he goes outside in and feels safe and always comes as soon as he is called to come in. I really am in shock as i never expected to be shouted at for having cat chasing dogs and to have someoen say it when my own cat was present


----------



## Cillah

Squirrels are so cute and I loved those videos . I want to see one in real life as I haven't yet. Hopefully sometime in the near future 

Jen what is yellow potato salad? The one that my mum makes that I've copied off of her is potato, egg, bacon, onion and mayo .

Colin that must have been cute to see . One of my cats Holly used to sleep in the same bed as my three Staffys and follow them everywhere. They always looked out for her. It was like she was one of them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Colin that must have been cute to see . One of my cats Holly used to sleep in the same bed as my three Staffys and follow them everywhere. They always looked out for her. It was like she was one of them.


Nice to meet you Cillah! 

Have you never seen a squirrel? You should visit Formby Point, as its not far from us. It is one of the few strongholds for the Red Squirrel.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I have Joe, the elderly Jack Russell Terrier, Lolly the smooth-coated Chihuahua, & Daisy the Boston Terrier.


ahhh was joe i didnt know about 


Shell195 said:


> Awww Colin, very protective dogs:2thumb:
> 
> Jaime I think Colin has a Boston,Chi and a JRT


i knew he has a chi and a boston , didnt know he had a jrt.. 

pics col?:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Cilla heres the link to Colins suggestion
Red squirrel conservation and the Formby red squirrels

My parents used to live near the reserve and they used to have red squirrels visiting their garden


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ahhh was joe i didnt know about
> 
> i knew he has a chi and a boston , didnt know he had a jrt..
> 
> pics col?:flrt:


Okey dokey

Joe & Daisy









Lolly









Lolly & Daisy


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Okey dokey
> 
> Joe & Daisy
> image
> 
> Lolly
> image
> 
> Lolly & Daisy
> image


awwww gorgeous :flrt: lolly has such a little attitude face lol


----------



## Shell195

Colin if you are bringing your dogs to the openday then you will be going home dogless:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Colin if you are bringing your dogs to the openday then you will be going home dogless:whistling2:


can you hold daisy for me til i can get down for her? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

You two leave my doggies alone!! :whip:

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> You two leave my doggies alone!! :whip:
> 
> :lol2:


 
No can do, they are all to cute:flrt: Jaime I dont do sharing:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> No can do, they are all to cute:flrt: Jaime I dont do sharing:whistling2:


im not suggesting we share


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Squirrels are so cute and I loved those videos . I want to see one in real life as I haven't yet. Hopefully sometime in the near future
> 
> Jen what is yellow potato salad? The one that my mum makes that I've copied off of her is potato, egg, bacon, onion and mayo .
> 
> Colin that must have been cute to see . One of my cats Holly used to sleep in the same bed as my three Staffys and follow them everywhere. They always looked out for her. It was like she was one of them.


Yellow tater salad has mustard in, I think... So it's yellow :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Nice to meet you Cillah!
> 
> Have you never seen a squirrel? You should visit Formby Point, as its not far from us. It is one of the few strongholds for the Red Squirrel.


Cilla, if you'd like to go to Formby, we go pretty regularly to take the mutt. It'll be a bit of a squeeze in the back of the car, but if you don't mind being sat on by Diesel, you guys would be welcome to come 



Shell195 said:


> Colin if you are bringing your dogs to the openday then you will be going home dogless:whistling2:


When is the open day?!?


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Hehe, it was funny to watch, & sweet as it was like the dogs were sticking up for Zander :lol2:


Well, he belongs to them doesn't he? He's family!! And no nasty big tom cat is going to upset him! :bash: Good dogs! :2thumb:

Well I'm now at Roz's baby sitting. Daniel is in bed and Eve is sat on the arm of my chair watching videos of the squirrels in between me on the computer.


----------



## Amalthea

Since Diesel's birthday is just around the corner, I am really trying to decide which he'd like more... Agility or flyball. I was thinking agility for months, cuz I thought maybe it'd be fun for both of us... But just watched flyball and I think he'd love that, cuz balls are involved (and maybe it'd help him learn to not be protective over his footballs.... even though they don't use footballs in it).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Since Diesel's birthday is just around the corner, I am really trying to decide which he'd like more... Agility or flyball. I was thinking agility for months, cuz I thought maybe it'd be fun for both of us... But just watched flyball and I think he'd love that, cuz balls are involved (and maybe it'd help him learn to not be protective over his footballs.... even though they don't use footballs in it).


 
Im sure they let you try out flyball to see if your dog is suitable for it.


----------



## Amalthea

A friend of mine has just said on fb that flyball isn't the nicest of sports.... Am waiting to hear why. ?? Anybody know??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> A friend of mine has just said on fb that flyball isn't the nicest of sports.... Am waiting to hear why. ?? Anybody know??


 

Ive never heard anything bad about it:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Since Diesel's birthday is just around the corner, I am really trying to decide which he'd like more... Agility or flyball. I was thinking agility for months, cuz I thought maybe it'd be fun for both of us... But just watched flyball and I think he'd love that, cuz balls are involved (and maybe it'd help him learn to not be protective over his footballs.... even though they don't use footballs in it).


like i said on facebook i reckon he would like flyball best


----------



## feorag

My friend mentioned that she was taking her border collie bitch to flyball a couple of months ago - I'll ask her if she's hear anything, but I haven't.


----------



## sammy1969

Just asked Glyn about flyball as his sister used totake her two schnausers to it and he said he has never heard anything or seen anything bad about it, All different dogs and different abilities all having fun together


----------



## Shell195

Its very quiet on here tonight:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Its very quiet on here tonight:whistling2:


is it :C


----------



## sammy1969

It is quiet lol think we have all fallen asleep lol after a hectic weekend Mind you i hav e not long got back inside from spending some time with a a very raggedy looking cat it has a collar but no tags so no idea who it beloings to but i didnt look in a good way has obviously been hit by a car at some stage(not recent) but was very matted and wary but then it wouldnt let me leave,I left it some food outside incase it hasnt eaten at all as it wouldnt come inside, so will be keeping a close eye on it to make sure i is ok


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> *Well, he belongs to them doesn't he? He's family!! And no nasty big tom cat is going to upset him! :bash: Good dogs!* :2thumb:
> 
> Well I'm now at Roz's baby sitting. Daniel is in bed and Eve is sat on the arm of my chair watching videos of the squirrels in between me on the computer.


Aye, true :lol2:


----------



## ditta

cant believe any of you want daisy.................shes a wheelerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........:lol2:






sorry col:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> cant believe any of you want daisy.................shes a wheelerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry col:flrt:


lol what?


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> lol what?


 a wheeler jamie......ask shell, she knows.......off to bed:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> a wheeler jamie......ask shell, she knows.......off to bed:lol2:


lol will google it, what they off?
night ditta


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> lol will google it, what they off?
> night ditta


 the movie..........the wiz i think its called:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ditta, I banish you to the lower depths of Clark's boxer shorts!!!

Jaime, Ditta & Cat said Daisy looked like a Wheeler from The Return To Oz movie when they met her. Bad Cat & Ditta, boo hiss boo


----------



## Basilbrush

HI aLL, how is everyone??

Have you seen that 9 y.o. staffie needing rehomed, isn't he lovely??

Jules


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ditta, I banish you to the lower depths of Clark's boxer shorts!!!
> 
> Jaime, Ditta & Cat said Daisy looked like a Wheeler from The Return To Oz movie when they met her. Bad Cat & Ditta, boo hiss boo


she looks nothing like a man with wheels on his hands and feet.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> she looks nothing like a man with wheels on his hands and feet.....


Its cos Daisy has long legs, which look overly long for her body. My mum & sister call her "the dog on stilts" :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its cos Daisy has long legs, which look overly long for her body. My mum & sister call her "the dog on stilts" :lol2:


www haha at least shes not as out of proportion as that little jerboa


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> www haha at least shes not as out of proportion as that little jerboa


Jerboas are funky little critters! :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

YouTube - Return To Oz Wheelers


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Ditta, I banish you to the lower depths of Clark's boxer shorts!!!


:gasp: Punishment indeed! I can't think of anywhere else that Ditta would least like to be! :lol2: 

Well that's me home from my baby sitting stint. Roz came in p*ssed, bless her and Paul (who's been out drinking since 12:00 yesterday lunchtime with his mates still hadn't appeared when we left! :roll

So we had a bit chat and a good laugh and then left.

There's a big street fair on in the village where my friend Jane lives tomorrow, all day, so we might have a run up there, but after we've done some work, cos Barry sat and watched the GP and I sat on here and both of us didn't do a thing today, other than drink and eat! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Jerboas are funky little critters! :crazy:


they sure are ^^


Shell195 said:


> YouTube - Return To Oz Wheelers


wow its been AGES since ive seen that film
look at little fairuza baulk!


----------



## Shell195

Im visiting my parents and Great Aunt tomorrow *Yawn


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> they sure are ^^
> 
> wow its been AGES since ive seen that film
> look at little *fairuza baulk*!


Oi, mind your language!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im visiting my parents and Great Aunt tomorrow *Yawn


looll


Zoo-Man said:


> Oi, mind your language!


sorry fairuza balk


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> looll
> 
> sorry *fairuza balk*


 
Eh???


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Eh???


thats what the actress is called 
Fairuza Balk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thats what the actress is called
> Fairuza Balk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ah right :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right :lol2:


:lol2: what ya like


----------



## Amalthea

Went and saw Robin Hood tonight  Was good... A bit different from other Robin Hood stories


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2: what ya like


I'm a friend of Dorothy, not of that other actress :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Went and saw Robin Hood tonight  Was good... A bit different from other Robin Hood stories


I have only heard that the Robin Hood film is rubbish, so that put me off it. I also didn't think much when I saw the trailer on TV.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm a friend of Dorothy, not of that other actress :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


BAHAHAHAHAHA :rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> I have only heard that the Robin Hood film is rubbish, so that put me off it. I also didn't think much when I saw the trailer on TV.


 
It was similar to other movies with Russell Crowe in, honestly. Just a different sort of story line for a Robin Hood movie.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It was similar to other movies with Russell Crowe in, honestly. Just a different sort of story line for a Robin Hood movie.


See I also don't particularly like Russell Crowe either :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It was similar to other movies with Russell Crowe in, honestly. Just a different sort of story line for a Robin Hood movie.


i like the disney version of robin hood :flrt: watched it about a million times when i was little , its on tomorrow i may just watch it again lol


----------



## feorag

worth going to see then Jen? Not that I ever get to the pictures!

Have a look at this little video

What cats think. [VIDEO]

Then click the "next" button about 6 or 7 times to almost the end and you'll come to a gorgeous clip called "Baby Moose in sprinkler" - it's wonderful! :flrt:

Stop at the Turkish Ice Cream man for a quick look too cos he's pretty entertaining.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i like the disney version of robin hood :flrt: watched it about a million times when i was little , its on tomorrow i may just watch it again lol


OMG, I love the Disney version! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG, I love the Disney version! :flrt:


ive defo got to watch it , on bbc today or tomorrow


----------



## selina20

Heya hows u lot. Long time no chat.


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Heya hows u lot. Long time no chat.


Hi Selina, thanks for the FB add : victory:


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi Selina, thanks for the FB add : victory:


Hehehe i found u eventually. Glad i got the right person as that would of been embarassing lol.


----------



## Amalthea

All together now......

Robin Hood and Little John walkin' through the forest, laughin' back and forth at what the other'n has to say.... Never really thinkin' there was danger in the water, oh de lally, oh de lally, golly what a day..... 

It's worth watching if you like that sort of movie, Eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Hehehe i found u eventually. Glad i got the right person as that would of been embarassing lol.


:lol2:

I added Mark too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> All together now......
> 
> Robin Hood and Little John walkin' through the forest, laughin' back and forth at what the other'n has to say.... Never really thinkin' there was danger in the water, oh de lally, oh de lally, golly what a day.....
> 
> It's worth watching if you like that sort of movie, Eileen


:lol2: nutter!

Isn't Little John in the Disney version just Baloo from The Jungle Book in clothes?


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I added Mark too


Behave urself wont u :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Prolly the same group of artists that created him, I guess


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: nutter!
> 
> Isn't Little John in the Disney version just Baloo from The Jungle Book in clothes?


yes XD but brown i think , baloo was grey


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Behave urself wont u :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


I became acquanted with Mark a while ago on here......:whistling2:
hehe


----------



## ami_j

sir hiss is like kaa too


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yes XD but brown i think , baloo was grey


Baloo was (or should be) a Sloth Bear. I assume Little John is a Brown Bear or Grizzly bear.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> sir hiss is like kaa too


Ah yes!


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> I became acquanted with Mark a while ago on here......:whistling2:
> hehe


Iv heard all about it hehehe. Am surprised u havent seen his pics in the nudity thread. Ashmash has beat ya lol


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, the guy that did that cat clip has LOADS on youtube  And those moose calves were gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Iv heard all about it hehehe. Am surprised u havent seen his pics in the nudity thread. Ashmash has beat ya lol


I saw his latest photographic addition the other day hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Baloo was (or should be) a Sloth Bear. I assume Little John is a Brown Bear or Grizzly bear.





Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes!


from wiki

"The animation of Little John, the bear in _Robin Hood_, is nearly identical to that of Baloo in _The Jungle Book_. However, Little John more closely resembles a Brown Bear or Grizzly Bear, and Baloo was based on an Indian Sloth Bear. Both characters were voiced by actor Phil Harris, and have similar personalities, though Little John seems a far more responsible character than the "jungle bum" Baloo"
what did we ever do without wiki


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> I saw his latest photographic addition the other day hehe


Hahahaha i did wonder how u could miss it


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> from wiki
> 
> "The animation of Little John, the bear in _Robin Hood_, is nearly identical to that of Baloo in _The Jungle Book_. However, Little John more closely resembles a Brown Bear or Grizzly Bear, and Baloo was based on an Indian Sloth Bear. Both characters were voiced by actor Phil Harris, and have similar personalities, though Little John seems a far more responsible character than the "jungle bum" Baloo"
> what did we ever do without wiki


Whoop whoop, go me! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Hahahaha i did wonder how u could miss it


haha bless him!


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Whoop whoop, go me! :2thumb:


 
*gold star*


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Whoop whoop, go me! :2thumb:


clever col !


Amalthea said:


> *gold star*


aww i miss getting gold stars lol


----------



## Amalthea

For some reason, it quoted the wrong post........ *goes to fix it*


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Much better!!


----------



## Amalthea

It's Memorial Day tomorrow at home, so I thought I'd share this song with you guys. I love it and, growing up in a military family, it still brings tears to my eyes.

YouTube - Lee Greenwood: God Bless The USA (Lyrics)


----------



## ami_j

who remembers DJ Talent:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It's Memorial Day tomorrow at home, so I thought I'd share this song with you guys. I love it and, growing up in a military family, it still brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> YouTube - Lee Greenwood: God Bless The USA (Lyrics)


thats lovely


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... It's an amazing song with a lot of love in it.

I am heading off to bed now.... Nighty night, guys


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah.... It's an amazing song with a lot of love in it.
> 
> I am heading off to bed now.... Nighty night, guys


night jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

I just uploaded some old photos of some of my critters, so thought I would show you some of the cat ones.

Heres Zander in the garden with Joe the JRT & Jazz the rabbit










Zander with Jazz










Zander cuddled up to Joe under the blanket










Then along came Zander's little sister Clio


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I just uploaded some old photos of some of my critters, so thought I would show you some of the cat ones.
> 
> Heres Zander in the garden with Joe the JRT & Jazz the rabbit
> 
> image
> 
> Zander with Jazz
> 
> image
> 
> Zander cuddled up to Joe under the blanket
> 
> image
> 
> Then along came Zander's little sister Clio
> 
> image


all gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> all gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Thanks hun. Zander is an amazing cat, so dog-like in many respects. He will sit on caommand & loves playing fetch. He follows me around the house all the time too.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. Zander is an amazing cat, so dog-like in many respects. He will sit on caommand & loves playing fetch. He follows me around the house all the time too.


siamese are a fairly dog like breed from what i have read. stunning  awww follows you

bed time for me...nn all


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> siamese are a fairly dog like breed from what i have read. stunning  awww follows you
> 
> bed time for me...nn all


They are Jaime :2thumb:

Goodnight hun, I will continue to patrol & guard the thread for a few more hours yet :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Wow I had a lot to catch up on and I am so dedicated I am doing this from my mobile in bed .

Nice to meet you too Colin and thanks for the information on where I can see squirrels. Thanks for the link as well Shell 

I might take you up on that offer sometime Jen . That's really kind so thank you . I wouldn't mind being in the back with him. It's an excuse to pat him .

Your cats are so cute Colin . I love Siamese. Martin doesn't so the closest I will get to Siamese is a rat -crosses fingers that there will be one out there-

I think Martins mum finds it strange that we are getting a hamster because we already have pets. I don't see why she needs to know but she'd probably think I'm insane when the pet room is up and running. Does anyone else have people like that in their family or closx to them?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Wow I had a lot to catch up on and I am so dedicated I am doing this from my mobile in bed .
> 
> Nice to meet you too Colin and thanks for the information on where I can see squirrels. Thanks for the link as well Shell
> 
> I might take you up on that offer sometime Jen . That's really kind so thank you . I wouldn't mind being in the back with him. It's an excuse to pat him .
> 
> Your cats are so cute Colin . I love Siamese. Martin doesn't so the closest I will get to Siamese is a rat -crosses fingers that there will be one out there-
> 
> I think Martins mum finds it strange that we are getting a hamster because we already have pets. I don't see why she needs to know but she'd probably think I'm insane when the pet room is up and running. Does anyone else have people like that in their family or closx to them?


 
:lol2: My whole family are like that, they call me the weird one of the family:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: My whole family are like that, they call me the weird one of the family:whistling2:


My mum grew up with a lot of different pets. So at home I'm used to having many. So she'd never find me weird and she'd love to come over and look after them all. I figure if I want a holiday she can come over here to holiday and look after the pets :whistling2:. She gets to stay in England and look after animals which she'd love to do, for free and it works for me too :2thumb:

But Martin's mum is soo different. He had one pet before me. Just Dippy and she is going to think I'm some crazy woman who is making him live with a million different animals. He says he doesn't mind and always wanted a house full but.. She won't think it was his idea. 

I'm so bad though. I need to stop looking at the classifieds section. Especially at the rats. Just got to wait patiently for next month to come :whistling2: My two babies to be born and the hairless one too. I can't wait :2thumb: But you never know if a Siamese ratty will be anywhere :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - loadsa chat went on here after I fell into my bed last night! I was totally cream crackered when I woke up this morning. I'm too old nowadays for late nights. It's not the late nights that are the problem though - it's the next morning! :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Eileen, the guy that did that cat clip has LOADS on youtube  And those moose calves were gorgeous!!!!


It was the moose calves video I was sent in an e-mail, so I mooched around the rest. There's an excellent trampoline one I sent to a friend who coaches trampoline and a one that brought tears to my eyes of a lion that had been rescued in a really bad state by a lady who nursed him back to health and then found him a home and went to visit him and he grabbed her through the bars and _kissed_ her.

Jungle Book was my favourite Disney cartoon - I even bought the LP! :blush:. And I cried when I thought Baloo was dead (I was about 23 :whistling2. Phil Harris also was the voice of Thomas O'Malley cat in the Aristocats - he had a very distinctive voice.

Jaime, Siamese and orientals are nothing more than dogs in cats' clothing, aren't they Colin. That's why I love them so much! 



Cillah said:


> I think Martins mum finds it strange that we are getting a hamster because we already have pets. I don't see why she needs to know but she'd probably think I'm insane when the pet room is up and running. Does anyone else have people like that in their family or closx to them?


Yes! My mother!

She wouldn't let me have pets when I was a child - took me until I was 18 before she would agree to let me have a dog, which I'd been asking for since I could say the word. Wouldn't let me have anything else other than a budgie, which I got after a 3 day hunger strike when I was about 12!

I borrowed other people's dogs and walked them and visited friends with pets so I could play with theirs. Was rabbit monitress at school for 2 years (even though you were only allowed to do it for 1!) and she wouldn't even let me bring one home for the school holidays!

Her answer was "when you have a home of your own you can have as many as you want", so as soon as I got really involved with my first husband and he got a flat I filled it with hamsters, gerbils and a budgie and my dog of course. Every time I got another animal (like when I got my 3rd dog) she would say she didn't know why I had to get another one and my answer would be "cos you told me I could"! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

My nan had loads of pets when I was a child so I think me and my Auntie have inherited the love from her but the rest of the family arent pet orientated at all. My youngest sis has 3 cats and a dog but my eldest sis and brother dont have any.I grew up with one dog and a hamster as a pet, I got 2 mice that bred and my charming mother gave them all away when I was at school and bought me a goldfish instead:bash: My parents used to say when you get your own home you can have as many pets as you want, so I did:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

My mum had lots of pets and we did at home throughout my childhood and that has been passed onto me except in a higher volume. Which is fine. It makes me happy. 

I think I am a bit more inclined to pets than Martin.. He wants them but he wants to wait. I don't know what he's waiting for though.. But once he sees them he falls in love and wanted them all along!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My parents used to say when you get your own home you can have as many pets as you want, so I did:whistling2:


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:

Do think our mothers were clones too! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:
> 
> Do think our mothers were clones too! :gasp:


 
Quite probably:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Quite probably:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

it gets weirder and weirder with you two


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I might take you up on that offer sometime Jen . That's really kind so thank you . I wouldn't mind being in the back with him. It's an excuse to pat him .
> 
> I think Martins mum finds it strange that we are getting a hamster because we already have pets. I don't see why she needs to know but she'd probably think I'm insane when the pet room is up and running. Does anyone else have people like that in their family or closx to them?


Not a problem  You'd be a bit cramped on the way there, but on the way back, he'd just sleep.... :lol2:

Yeah, Gary's Mom always says "what'd ya get that for" or "I thought you were downsizing" or something along those lines whenever I bring anything else into the house. I grew up with critters around me and I couldn't imagine my life without critters now. If it were up to Gary, he'd have a cage of a rats..... And that's it. But he loves the other critters in the house (he's not really bothered about anything else in the critter room, to be honest), but the cats and dog are his buddies.


----------



## feorag

Barry grew up on a farm so was always surrounded by animals and of course they had a dog and a cat - most farm people do, but he's never bothered much with little furry critters.

If he was on his own he'd have a dog (as he did when I moved in with him!), and maybe a cat, but that would be it, but he would never hurt an animal and looks after mine when I'm away and chatters to them. He just wouldn't have them if he was on his own.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, that's how Gary is.


----------



## Shell195

Well back from visiting the Adams family:whistling2:

Steve loves all the animals and is like an excited child when we get a new pet BUT its me who cares for the small furries although he will help when I do a clean down and builds anything I want him too. If he had his way we would have lots more pets and is a mug for other peoples unwanted pets.
I feel a bit mean as he has always wanted a Doberman but we have never had one as there has always been a poor little abused dog that has taken its place. Maybe one day when the dogs have dwindled I will surprise him with one.


----------



## Cillah

Martin has always wanted to be a African Pygmy hedgehog breeder and has wanted a Collie. If it was just him I don't think he'd ever have any pets other than that. But he's happy to get more all of the same. We went for a walk to Park Bridge and then almost to Oldham and back and we were just talking and we came to the conclusion that he'd just turn a blind eye to what ends up in the pet room but he would go in and cuddle them all.. But the cleaning was my job. Which I am fine with because that's what I intended anyway 

How did the visit go Shell ?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, that picture is adorable!!!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Martin has always wanted to be a African Pygmy hedgehog breeder and has wanted a Collie. If it was just him I don't think he'd ever have any pets other than that. But he's happy to get more all of the same. We went for a walk to Park Bridge and then almost to Oldham and back and we were just talking and we came to the conclusion that he'd just turn a blind eye to what ends up in the pet room but he would go in and cuddle them all.. But the cleaning was my job. Which I am fine with because that's what I intended anyway
> 
> *How did the visit go Shell* ?


 
OK I suppose, I went to my Great Auntie then over to my parents who my youngest sister and niece had gone to visit too. I had baby nephew cuddles but he cried, I seem to have that effect on babies:blush:
Glad to be back home at the madhouse as their pet free homes are far to quiet and tidy for my liking


----------



## Amalthea

Pet free households have that same effect on me, too. I like my crittery clutter and dust bunnies, thankyouverymuch! *nods*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> *Well back from visiting the Adams family*:whistling2:
> 
> Steve loves all the animals and is like an excited child when we get a new pet BUT its me who cares for the small furries although he will help when I do a clean down and builds anything I want him too. If he had his way we would have lots more pets and is a mug for other peoples unwanted pets.
> I feel a bit mean as he has always wanted a Doberman but we have never had one as there has always been a poor little abused dog that has taken its place. Maybe one day when the dogs have dwindled I will surprise him with one.


ahahaha that did make me laugh


----------



## Cillah

Awwh Shell that picture is so cute! It was so hard to toss up between a hamster or a duprasi. Will you be breeding them again in the future? 

I don't like pet free households as well. They always seem too.. This is probably the wrong word but uptight for me.


----------



## Amalthea

Duprasi!!!!!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Duprasi!!!!!!


They are so cute.. If I visit when you have Mojo you better check my pockets when I leave :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

That dup photo is of Bob who is dad to Kissa`s babies:flrt:
Give me Duprasi over hamsters anyday they are just so bloody cute:flrt:
I am keeping one of these babies and going to try and buy an unrelated one to pair it up with so YES I will be breeding more dup cuteness:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> That dup photo is of Bob who is dad to Kissa`s babies:flrt:
> Give me Duprasi over hamsters anyday they are just so bloody cute:flrt:
> I am keeping one of these babies and going to try and buy an unrelated one to pair it up with so YES I will be breeding more dup cuteness:flrt:


I figured I would go hamster because I know more about them, I had a hamster cage and I'd never had one. Plus my Charlie is just too cute 

But in the future I would be very interested in one. !


----------



## ami_j

i bet you could of sold those 5 100 times over shell  you have a knack for breeding them it seems : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I figured I would go hamster because I know more about them, I had a hamster cage and I'd never had one. Plus my Charlie is just too cute
> 
> But in the future I would be very interested in one. !


 
I love hammys and agree that Charlie is very cute:flrt:
Duprasi are different and so funny to watch and the way they all sleep on their backs is adorable, Im sure Jen will let you meet Mojo when he/she arrives:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I love hammys and agree that Charlie is very cute:flrt:
> Duprasi are different and so funny to watch and the way they all sleep on their backs is adorable, Im sure Jen will let you meet Mojo when he/she arrives:flrt:


It is really cute how they sleep on their backs! It's part of their very, very big appeal. I'm going to do a lot more research on them in the mean time and get the room set up first. 

I can't wait to see Mojo !

Are they easy to handle or do they prefer to be left to themselves?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i bet you could of sold those 5 100 times over shell  you have a knack for breeding them it seems : victory:


 
Coold be beginners luck or it could be the naturalistic set up, I dont actually know



Cillah said:


> It is really cute how they sleep on their backs! It's part of their very, very big appeal. I'm going to do a lot more research on them in the mean time and get the room set up first.
> 
> I can't wait to see Mojo !
> 
> Are they easy to handle or do they prefer to be left to themselves?


My babies will be well handled so they will be cuddly tame, non nippers. Not many dup`s bite in all fairness although Bob gets taken out with gloves as he guards his cage, once hes out he is perfect.
They are very docile critters that love human attention:flrt:


----------



## feorag

And I still want one too!


----------



## Cillah

Ohkay! Well next time you have a litter.. Let me know because they are so sweet . I think I might go Youtube them now..


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And I still want one too!


 
I still have one left:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

And I'm still trying to work out where I could put a cage!


----------



## Shell195

I have just been playing with baby Dup`s I have 3 boys and 2 girls. Im going to make a thread with new photos:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I haven't been waiting for the photo thread since you posted this or anything :whistling2:

I might be getting a Freddy cage off of someone for really cheap. It's cheap to try to help with the courier costs. Hopefully Martin agrees that half price is good!  Will keep you posted. I've been meaning to ask him for an hour but he is on CoD and at the moment his whole world is CoD :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Coold be beginners luck or it could be the naturalistic set up, I dont actually know
> 
> 
> 
> My babies will be well handled so they will be cuddly tame, non nippers. Not many dup`s bite in all fairness although Bob gets taken out with gloves as he guards his cage, once hes out he is perfect.
> They are very docile critters that love human attention:flrt:


i would imagine the natural set up helps a lot, kissa may also be quite a laid back little dup where babies are concerned


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i would imagine the natural set up helps a lot, kissa may also be quite a laid back little dup where babies are concerned


I've been meaning to ask you! You have Facebook yes? Do you mind if I add you :2thumb:?


----------



## Amalthea

Look in my friends list, Cilla  She's Jaime Winder 

Just got back from the movies (again)... Saw Cop Out. Was funny!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Look in my friends list, Cilla  She's Jaime Winder
> 
> Just got back from the movies (again)... Saw Cop Out. Was funny!


Thanks! I added her. I hope she doesn't mind..

It's times like these where I wish I already had my pet room set up. Easier to say yes on my own when I can just set them up there. Hohum. :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I've been meaning to ask you! You have Facebook yes? Do you mind if I add you :2thumb:?


not at all ^^


Amalthea said:


> Look in my friends list, Cilla  She's Jaime Winder
> 
> Just got back from the movies (again)... Saw Cop Out. Was funny!


surname ewewew lol


----------



## Amalthea

Shall I take it out of my post?? *oops*


----------



## Shell195

Duprasi babies


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Shall I take it out of my post?? *oops*


up to you jen  not like anyone on facebook cant see it lol 
i just hate it XD


Shell195 said:


> Duprasi babies


awwwww:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I was just worried you didn't want it on RFUK....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I was just worried you didn't want it on RFUK....


ahh i see...thats thoughtful ty  it will be ok im sure


----------



## LisaLQ

Luna not playing. She much prefers hunting real things like flies and daddy-long-legs. And playing with the ring end of the dangly toy, not the toy end. Numpty.


----------



## feorag

She's a beatiful shade of blue!

Now I'm off to drool over baby Dups!:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

LisaLQ said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Luna not playing. She much prefers hunting real things like flies and daddy-long-legs. And playing with the ring end of the dangly toy, not the toy end. Numpty.


 
Shes a very pretty girl:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Wow I had a lot to catch up on and I am so dedicated I am doing this from my mobile in bed .
> 
> Nice to meet you too Colin and thanks for the information on where I can see squirrels. Thanks for the link as well Shell
> 
> I might take you up on that offer sometime Jen . That's really kind so thank you . I wouldn't mind being in the back with him. It's an excuse to pat him .
> 
> Your cats are so cute Colin . I love Siamese. Martin doesn't so the closest I will get to Siamese is a rat -crosses fingers that there will be one out there-
> 
> I think Martins mum finds it strange that we are getting a hamster because we already have pets. I don't see why she needs to know but she'd probably think I'm insane when the pet room is up and running. Does anyone else have people like that in their family or closx to them?


 
Thanks Cillah. I'ce wanted a Siamese or two since childhood, but my mum always said Siamese are evil :roll: so I wasn't allowed any when I lived at home. As soon as I left home, I contacted a friend who breeds Siamese & Orientals to ask if he had any seal points, chocolate points or red points available. He didn't have any kittens but he had a 7 month old cream point boy who was going to be kept back as a stud, but he was too closely related to most of my friend's queens. So he came home with me!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Jungle Book was my favourite Disney cartoon - I even bought the LP! :blush:. And I cried when I thought Baloo was dead (I was about 23 :whistling2. Phil Harris also was the voice of Thomas O'Malley cat in the Aristocats - he had a very distinctive voice.
> 
> Jaime, Siamese and orientals are nothing more than dogs in cats' clothing, aren't they Colin. That's why I love them so much!


And the man who does the voice of Kaa the python in The Jungle Book also does Winnie The Pooh's voice! (not that I watch Winnie The Pooh!).

Yes Eileen, Siamese are very dog-like. I think that is what attracted me to them too.


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Cillah. I'ce wanted a Siamese or two since childhood, but my mum always said Siamese are evil :roll: so I wasn't allowed any when I lived at home. As soon as I left home, I contacted a friend who breeds Siamese & Orientals to ask if he had any seal points, chocolate points or red points available. He didn't have any kittens but he had a 7 month old cream point boy who was going to be kept back as a stud, but he was too closely related to most of my friend's queens. So he came home with me!


My mum doesn't like Siamese cats either. We have three moggies at home. But I love them to death. . I am like that a bit too. As soon as I moved out I got pets. But they are the pets I couldn't keep in Australia more than not being allowed to. But I'm taking it slow.. Which Martin is very happy with . Probably no new guys after Charlie for a little while.. Unless there is a duprasi later on down the line :whistling2:

Yesterday Martin and I went out walking. It was nice to get out and about because I've been feeling a little off being inside all of the time. I know it'll get better as I work and meet new people but still! So he took me out and we walked on this nice route and on the way home we went past all of these paddocks full of cows. They all just stopped and stared but this one lot wouldn't leave me alone and kept mooing once we left. I felt so bad, haha.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I love cows Cillah! The are beautiful animals. I'd have one as a pet if I had the land! hehe

I added you to my Facebook last night after seeing you on Jen's profile (at least I'm guessing its you).


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> I love cows Cillah! The are beautiful animals. I'd have one as a pet if I had the land! hehe
> 
> I added you to my Facebook last night after seeing you on Jen's profile (at least I'm guessing its you).


Me too! I think they have the sweetest faces . At home in Australia we have 8 acres and before I left my mum was in the process of buying two miniture banded cows. They look so cute. 

Yes you did add me . Thank you for that


----------



## freekygeeky

Me and Lewis have been away all weekend and got back yesterday 
We went to Lewis's friends wedding, it was truly beautiful!

Here are two photos of me and Lewis, images arent great i know!


----------



## Cillah

freekygeeky said:


> Me and Lewis have been away all weekend and got back yesterday
> We went to Lewis's friends wedding, it was truly beautiful!
> 
> Here are two photos of me and Lewis, images arent great i know!
> image
> image


Those are really nice photos! You're so pretty


----------



## feorag

Wow Gina you are getting brave!!! Proper photos of you without your hand in front of your face!!! :lol2:

Glad you enjoyed your day out Cilla - cows can be incredibly friendly and tame, but also quite dangerous! My friends had a farm and bred meat cows. They had one girl called Horty and she was so tame my friend's sons used to ride on her back and dress her up in Santa Clau hats and stuff! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Cillah said:


> Those are really nice photos! You're so pretty


Thankyou !! :blush:



feorag said:


> Wow Gina you are getting brave!!! Proper photos of you without your hand in front of your face!!! :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely pics, Gina!! 

I love cows, too!!! If I had the land, I'd have a couple jersey cows. Love them! Like giant deer!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Lovely pics, Gina!!
> 
> I love cows, too!!! If I had the land, I'd have a couple jersey cows. Love them! Like giant deer!!


Thankyou!!!!!

(cows scare me!!!)


----------



## Amalthea

Whimp


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Whimp


lol!!!


----------



## Cillah

We are getting our kitchen, bathroom and bedroom renovated next month. I'm 99% sure it is next month. We were getting it done once we had lived here for three months. Which should be then. We are thinking it will be easier for the pets (minus Dippy as he's in a massive tank) to go else where for the couple of days. Probably healthier for them too. We've decided that little Charlie is going to stay with Martin's brother. The one whos hamster we are minding this weekend. He'll be well looked after.. As in he has already phoned us three or hour times reminding us on stuff about his hamster and he spends so much time and money on her. She's so spoiled. So if worst comes to worst Charlie can stay there. It's only down the road so I will visit him.

I'm not sure about the mice. I'd feel weird saying you can take them too. They aren't a hassle. They could probably stay here but I feel it might be better for them if they are out of that. At the moment they are near the kitchen and I don't feel like it would be fair on them. But I've a whole month to work it out and they only need to be somewhere for a couple of days. 

I'm just about to go to the petshop and buy new toys for the mice because I just want to fill their cages with more fun. I am going to buy some ropes and new houses but I am not sure what else to buy... Probably come back with more than I should! I am going to be buying Charlie's stuff as well. I can't wait


----------



## ashley

Evening!

Just been catching up, it's taken a while!

Cilla, I was the same when we moved into our own house. I just couldn't be bothered cooking after a long day at work so everything was thrown in the oven. Saying that, we've been here nearly 3 years and we're not much better. Our kitchen is tiny so it's hard to cook a proper meal!

Shell, your babies are so cute! They look like mini adults already!

Ian, how are you getting on with the pups you picked up last week? And how's the new nekkid kitty coming on?

Jen, that's so unfair what the breeder has done re. Thea! Especially after booking her before she was even born :whip:


Well, I'm really annoyed today. We have had problems with travellers the last few weeks. After trashing a few cars with hammers etc. they moved out of Ellon two weeks ago an into Aberdeen. They set up a camp by one of the rivers in a busy part of town then got evicted after a week. The cheeky sods moved across the road! They are now down by the beach and I drive past every day on my way to work and back. They have a pack of dogs and 3 horses with them. Today as I was driving home, there were 3 young boys about 6 years old and a young girl of about 3 at one of the horses. One of the boys had a stick and was hitting the horse with the stick. It was clearly terrified and trying to get away but as it was tethered, it couldn't. I stopped 5 minutes up the road and called the SSPCA to report the incident. They said there was nothing they could do as by the time they got there, they may be gone and I should call the police as they have a quicker response time. The police won't have anything to do with the travellers :bash:

I didn't used to mind them but we've had so many problems with them in the last 2 years, leaving a mess, intimidating locals, attacking locals, vandalising cars, stealing etc. that I'm beginning to see why they have a bad reputation. It annoys me that they can do as they please with no repercussions. For example, last month, the council fenced a couple of bits of land and planted some young trees and now the travellers have broken the fencing and dumped their rubbish all over the area. It's the council, who are already bankrupt and having to cut back on community services, who are footing the bill :bash::bash::bash:

Sorry for the rant :blush: I do feel better now for typing it out and I hope you understand where I'm coming from!


----------



## Shell195

Great photos Gina:no1:

Ashley we get travellers here and the trouble they cause and get away with is ridiculous. They have built a static caravan park on council owned land and the council are still trying to evict them 3 years later. When their mobile counterparts arrive they leave rubbish everywhere and twice they have left dead ponies on the road side. People are always complaining about thier animal cruellty but nothing ever gets done.

The duprasi are far cuter in real life and they are actually very tiny(they look huge on the pics)


----------



## Amalthea

When Bert (one of our ducks) dissappeared, we were having troubles with travellers. The day before, one was seen walking in the alleyway behind our houses looking in everybody's gardens. I have no doubt that Bert ended up on that man's table


----------



## Cillah

What are traveler's.. Are they people who are holidaying or like.. Squatters? I feel like I am missing something. :/

I just set up Charlie's cage! So it will be all ready for when he gets here . Tom how long is it now?


----------



## ashley

I'm glad you understand, I was scared I'd be branded racist or something :lol2: I know they're not all the same and it's a shame the nice ones are tarred with the same brush as the troublesome ones.

Cilla, travellers are people who move around the country and don't settle for too long in one place. The ones up here travel in caravans and will be in this area all summer then go somewhere else over winter. They set up illegal camps on private or council owned land and cause trouble. Last year they stole every bit of metal they could, including man hole covers, breaking into companies' yards, copper etc.

I'm watching BGT just now. They really like to drag it out, don't they?!?!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> When Bert (one of our ducks) dissappeared, we were having troubles with travellers. The day before, one was seen walking in the alleyway behind our houses looking in everybody's gardens. I have no doubt that Bert ended up on that man's table





Cillah said:


> What are traveler's.. Are they people who are holidaying or like.. Squatters? I feel like I am missing something. :/
> 
> I just set up Charlie's cage! So it will be all ready for when he gets here . Tom how long is it now?


oooo nothing like the excitment when a new pet is on its way


----------



## Cillah

Oh ohkay. I haven't seen any of those kind of people and to be honest I don't really want to. They must be a real pain and I feel sorry for you for having to deal with them.

It is exciting getting him. But the wait is taking forever! Will be worth it though but I've felt like I've already been waiting for a long, long time 

I bought the mice a lot of new toys today. Sheen had a bit of cage rage going on so I ended up filling his cage up with interesting things. There was this puzzle, castle thing that I had to make. . You can turn it into whatever you want. It was the most frustrating thing I had ever done. Well worth it though because he liked it


----------



## feorag

I agree with you Ashley. Some of them are good and responsible, but sadly most of them aren't and they are so disliked because of the mess they make and the fact that they have no respect for the law so the people can do so little about them.

Cilla, when I was a child they were always called gypsies, but that seemed to change to travellers a while ago - think maybe the term gypsy is now politically incorrect! :roll:

I'm watching BGT too, but I can't stand all the drivel and the way they make an hours programme stretch to and hour and a half, so we watched something we recorded on the hard drive first, while recording it and now I'm watching it in 'catch up' so that I can fast forward through the boring bits and the adverts!!


----------



## Cillah

Oh gypsies. I understand now . Are they common here or is it just some people are unlucky enough to have them in their area? I know that sounds horrible. Some are probably nice. But I am talking about the not so nice ones.

In Australia we didn't have TV that you could record. So recording stuff and fast forwarding through it is really new to me and something I already couldn't part with. I love Sky+! We don't use it that often and it is fairly expensive.. But it's well worth it . I saw that there was a BGT 1.5 hour show on tonight. I think I would rather watch that than watch Martin and his friend play CoD to be fair.


----------



## Amalthea

We've not watched any of BGT this year... Whoops.

I know exactly what you mean with Charlie, Cilla  I was the same when Annie (my last STO *sigh*) was on her way here.... Counting down.

And then the week before Diesel arrived... Holy hell!! I bet you guys can all remember what I was like *blush*


----------



## feorag

I thought you might know them by the word gypsies!

Yes they are pretty common over here in England - we are so very tolerant and I think that's why they settle here.

My goodness if I couldn't record stuff I'd die! :lol2:

Seriously though, I very rarely watch anything on TV before 9:00 cos imao it's rubbish and then at 9:00 there's often 3 programmes I would like to watch, so I record.

I have a hard drive recorder that can record 2 programmes at the same time and then another one that can record 1 programme while you watch another - that way I don't miss any of my series and fav programmes.

Do I sound like a TV Addict! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

STOs are very cute. They seem so friendly as well. .

Yeah! It just can't happen fast enough. I think it's because I know he's mine but he isn't here so I can't wait for him to be. I guess we all get like that though. 

I was going to ask this on the Rodent Chat thread but since you guys are more in here I will just ask here. I give my mice random torn up pieces of paper to make their nest with and they love doing it. But what do hamsters do? Apparently they don't do that.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I thought you might know them by the word gypsies!
> 
> Yes they are pretty common over here in England - we are so very tolerant and I think that's why they settle here.
> 
> My goodness if I couldn't record stuff I'd die! :lol2:
> 
> Seriously though, I very rarely watch anything on TV before 9:00 cos imao it's rubbish and then at 9:00 there's often 3 programmes I would like to watch, so I record.
> 
> I have a hard drive recorder that can record 2 programmes at the same time and then another one that can record 1 programme while you watch another - that way I don't miss any of my series and fav programmes.
> 
> Do I sound like a TV Addict! :lol2:


Is it illegal to live like that though? Or does the government just let them be? I don't think we have many people like that in Australia.. Or it is just more uncommon.

UK tv is really weird. I don't understand any of the shows and a lot of them seem to be shows of people doing nothing. I don't get it. Like people just cooking or talking or on a bus. It's so weird! What are some good shows? To be honest all I watch is Wizards of Waverly Place :blush:. Martin records every new episode that shows every week for me.. Well we watch it together !


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> STOs are very cute. They seem so friendly as well. .
> 
> Yeah! It just can't happen fast enough. I think it's because I know he's mine but he isn't here so I can't wait for him to be. I guess we all get like that though.
> 
> I was going to ask this on the Rodent Chat thread but since you guys are more in here I will just ask here. I give my mice random torn up pieces of paper to make their nest with and they love doing it. But what do hamsters do? Apparently they don't do that.


 
our hamster empties his pouches in his bed :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Some hamsters will nest, so give Charlie some toilet roll to shred 

I like Wizards of Waverly Place, too  Although, I don't record, but will watch it from time to time *lol* I like a lot of Disney Channel stuff 

Ditta, are you and Cat gonna come to my burpday BBQ?  I sent ya invites on FB.....


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Some hamsters will nest, so give Charlie some toilet roll to shred
> 
> I like Wizards of Waverly Place, too  Although, I don't record, but will watch it from time to time *lol* I like a lot of Disney Channel stuff
> 
> Ditta, are you and Cat gonna come to my burpday BBQ?  I sent ya invites on FB.....


Ohkay . So he doesn't need any other nesting material.. I just worry he'll be quite cold because the mice make really big nests 

I love Wizards. I have a bit of a girlcrush on Selena Gomez if I'm honest and that's why I watch it. Funnily enough I started watching it when I was stuck in Abu Dhabi because it was in the early hours of the morning and I was jet lagged so it was something to do. Now I've watched most of all three seasons.

And the movie. Which almost made me cry. Because lately I've become a big softie.

Martin hates it when I watch an episode of Wizards without him and when we record them if I have seen it and he hasn't we record it for him. It's awesome :2thumb:

I don't really like any other Disney shows though. I hate, hate, hate Hannah Montanna. The only other Disney show I used to like was Lizzy when I was twelve or so. I'd still watch it now if it was on though


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Some hamsters will nest, so give Charlie some toilet roll to shred
> 
> I like Wizards of Waverly Place, too  Although, I don't record, but will watch it from time to time *lol* I like a lot of Disney Channel stuff
> 
> Ditta, are you and Cat gonna come to my burpday BBQ?  I sent ya invites on FB.....


i watched the disney robin hood today , reminded me right of being a kid


----------



## Shell195

My hamster gets soft paper rodent bedding that she can nest with and I give her tissues to add to it.


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> My hamster gets soft paper rodent bedding that she can nest with and I give her tissues to add to it.


Ohkay! I have everything I need for him then . I'm so excited!

Shell everytime I see your picture in your signature.. I can't help but want a Dup so bad. It's just the cutest photo


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone
Hope everyhting is goign good for everyone. Just had a bit of a catch up and felt I had to say something about travellers and gypsies, to be honest they are nto thte same thing most Gypsies of true blood like myself do not go onto land uninvited and dont leave any site dirty and untidy and most live by very strict laws of cnduct. The porblem started with new age travellers who have given all travellers a bad name i mean dont ge tme wrong there have always been small groups of travellers who do not respect anything but most true gypsies do which i believe is why the word gypsy has been dropped when referring to these people. Most gypsies havew a very strict moral code and live by their own laws which do sometimes clash with the laws of the land and they are not theives etc. I grew up travelling around the south of England on a travelling fairground and was tarred with a bad brush as being dirty theiving people who took anything that wasn't nailed down which couldnt be further from the truth I had a good education and never stole anything or took advantage of anyone, but I do have a love of nature and respect for others that lot of people do not have.
I know certain elements give gypsies and travellers a bad name but honestly we are not all the same but on the whole we try to keep to ourselves and live by traditions we have had for centuries.
Sorry for the rant
On a different note loving BGT and hope Tina and Chandi get through as that dog is too talented for words


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope everyhting is goign good for everyone. Just had a bit of a catch up and felt I had to say something about travellers and gypsies, to be honest they are nto thte same thing most Gypsies of true blood like myself do not go onto land uninvited and dont leave any site dirty and untidy and most live by very strict laws of cnduct. The porblem started with new age travellers who have given all travellers a bad name i mean dont ge tme wrong there have always been small groups of travellers who do not respect anything but most true gypsies do which i believe is why the word gypsy has been dropped when referring to these people. Most gypsies havew a very strict moral code and live by their own laws which do sometimes clash with the laws of the land and they are not theives etc. I grew up travelling around the south of England on a travelling fairground and was tarred with a bad brush as being dirty theiving people who took anything that wasn't nailed down which couldnt be further from the truth I had a good education and never stole anything or took advantage of anyone, but I do have a love of nature and respect for others that lot of people do not have.
> I know certain elements give gypsies and travellers a bad name but honestly we are not all the same but on the whole we try to keep to ourselves and live by traditions we have had for centuries.
> Sorry for the rant
> On a different note loving BGT and hope Tina and Chandi get through as that dog is too talented for words


 

Thats the problem, people confuse travellers with true romany gypsy`s so tar them all with the same brush:devil:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Ohkay! I have everything I need for him then . I'm so excited!
> 
> Shell everytime I see your picture in your signature.. I can't help but want a Dup so bad. It's just the cutest photo


 
Hopefully this wont be my last litter so you could have one in the future:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Thats the problem, people confuse travellers with true romany gypsy`s so tar them all with the same brush:devil:


 
Exactly Shell I hate the fact that my heritage is tarred with this brush, I know there are tinkers and new age travellers out there that give many a bad name and at the moment we are fghting to get a permenant site being placed right by us as we know it will be disastrious for the local wildlife but we seem to be loosing the battle.So i can see both sides of this issue I just hope that most people see the difference and dont descriminate against the true romanies and travellers out there


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Hopefully this wont be my last litter so you could have one in the future:2thumb:


If you do manage to find an unrelated Duprasi for the future you know I'd love to take one !


----------



## Amalthea

We watched the last bit of BGT and the results. I am so glad Chandi won tonight!! She's LOVELY!!!


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope everyhting is goign good for everyone. Just had a bit of a catch up and felt I had to say something about travellers and gypsies, to be honest they are nto thte same thing most Gypsies of true blood like myself do not go onto land uninvited and dont leave any site dirty and untidy and most live by very strict laws of cnduct. The porblem started with new age travellers who have given all travellers a bad name i mean dont ge tme wrong there have always been small groups of travellers who do not respect anything but most true gypsies do which i believe is why the word gypsy has been dropped when referring to these people. Most gypsies havew a very strict moral code and live by their own laws which do sometimes clash with the laws of the land and they are not theives etc. I grew up travelling around the south of England on a travelling fairground and was tarred with a bad brush as being dirty theiving people who took anything that wasn't nailed down which couldnt be further from the truth I had a good education and never stole anything or took advantage of anyone, but I do have a love of nature and respect for others that lot of people do not have.
> I know certain elements give gypsies and travellers a bad name but honestly we are not all the same but on the whole we try to keep to ourselves and live by traditions we have had for centuries.
> Sorry for the rant
> On a different note loving BGT and hope Tina and Chandi get through as that dog is too talented for words


Which is why I said some travellers are responsible and some aren't!

Cilla we don't have Sky, so I don't get to watch stuff like Wizards, although I've seen it a few times when I'm up staying with my son.

We just have digital. I watch a lot of American series, such as all the CSI programmes and NCIS. I love Ghost Whisperer and Medium and programmes like that too!

ETA: Thank you Jen - I didn't know that yet!! I'm actually watching the final results show now! I started watching the earlier show over half an hour after it started and I'd caught up by the time it ended. So then we watched CSI and I've just started watching the results show!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> We watched the last bit of BGT and the results. I am so glad Chandi won tonight!! She's LOVELY!!!


i must lock myself away tomorrow so i dont find the results before i see it :lol2:
love chandi though so pleased, cant wait to see her act


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Which is why I said some travellers are responsible and some aren't!
> 
> Cilla we don't have Sky, so I don't get to watch stuff like Wizards, although I've seen it a few times when I'm up staying with my son.
> 
> We just have digital. I watch a lot of American series, such as all the CSI programmes and NCIS. I love Ghost Whisperer and Medium and programmes like that too!


My mum loves those kind of shows too. She used to watch them so much I watched most of the series and ended up liking them too! I think I prefer Medium to Ghost Whisperer but I always think the main character (I forget her name) takes her husband for granted and is mean to him. He does put up with a lot from her.. With her waking up in the middle of the night and dashing off :whistling2:

I really like Criminal Minds. That is my favourite crime show. I'm almost positive the cases are real. Which is very creepy in a way. I am not sure if that airs here though. I do watch SVU too 

In Australia our regular TV is only four channels and freeview is ten. We're so far behind!


----------



## sammy1969

I know you only said some and not all Eileen I know it was not a broad statememt and that you do understand and it wasnt a personal attack at all I just wanted to put the other side of the coin


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry ladies *blush*

I always forget to watch an entire series, so I avoid it now.... If it's something that interests me, I'll wait and get it on DVD and then watch it all in one week *lol* I did that with TrueBlood 

I watch a lot of Comedy Central.... Scrubs, Two and a Half Men, King of Queens, stand up, etc. And I like watching Passport Patrol in Australia and New Zealand (on Living)


----------



## Cillah

I find Australian Border Patrol so much more interesting than the UK version. There just seems to be so much more going on in the Aussie version. People hiding drugs under wigs and all sorts of crazy things. That said I've only watched a few episodes of the UK one 

Martin just got Dippy out for me. He's a little huffy as he just woke up but he's so active. Pretty sure he's just been.. Having some 'personal' time.. Haha! I love hogs


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* I think it's fascinating!!

Had Hoggle out last night. he's really looking like a little old man, bless him. He's even going a bit bald!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Sorry ladies *blush*
> 
> I always forget to watch an entire series, so I avoid it now.... If it's something that interests me, I'll wait and get it on DVD and then watch it all in one week *lol* I did that with TrueBlood
> 
> I watch a lot of Comedy Central.... Scrubs, Two and a Half Men, King of Queens, stand up, etc. And I like watching Passport Patrol in Australia and New Zealand (on Living)


:lol2:
i LOVE two and a half men...getting into king of queens too. 
love the stand up on there dara o briain makes me laugh so much, and lee evans


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> I know you only said some and not all Eileen I know it was not a broad statememt and that you do understand and it wasnt a personal attack at all I just wanted to put the other side of the coin


No problem at all Sammy - you were personally in a position to do that, whereas none of the rest of us are! :2thumb:

Cilla every week in Medium when Alison wakes up and her husband wakes up with her I feel sorry for him. I don't know how he ever gets to work! :lol2:

I love Mandy Patinkin in Criminal Minds - he was excellent in Chicago Hope which I always preferred to ER - I loved all the characters in that!


----------



## feorag

Jaime, did you see Lee Evans on that 2 hour comedy money raising show? He was excellent! As were a few others!


----------



## Cillah

I still haven't seen Hoggle! Dippy is the only hog I've ever seen. . He's so lazy. He's just sitting on my chest sniffing around as I write this. 

Oh by the way.. I did join the sugar glider forum Jen.. But I never got accepted!


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* I love Lee Evans!!! He's like an ADHD monkey on speed! *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I still haven't seen Hoggle! Dippy is the only hog I've ever seen. . He's so lazy. He's just sitting on my chest sniffing around as I write this.
> 
> Oh by the way.. I did join the sugar glider forum Jen.. But I never got accepted!


 
PM me your e-mail address and I'll poke one of the admin. I'm only a mod, so can't accept you myself


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> No problem at all Sammy - you were personally in a position to do that, whereas none of the rest of us are! :2thumb:
> 
> Cilla every week in Medium when Alison wakes up and her husband wakes up with her I feel sorry for him. I don't know how he ever gets to work! :lol2:
> 
> I love Mandy Patinkin in Criminal Minds - he was excellent in Chicago Hope which I always preferred to ER - I loved all the characters in that!


I know! You see in a lot of episodes he sacrifies so much for her and always ends up taking the kids to school and what not. He also has to put up with the fact that his wife can communicate with the dead and so can his children.. But she always seems to be bitter at him.

I do always feel so bad for him. I know it's just a show but he's such a sweet guy and has dreams that never seem to work for him!


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah I know Eileen It is hard when you recieve prejudice for your upbringing I took alot of stick as a child for only being at school from september to Easter and for being different from eveyone else lol But it was hard to hear ppl saying we were all dirty and theives etc and were of loose morals but the opposite is true we werent allowed to date and had strict curfews and boys were definately off limits it was a good upbringing taught me alot and I am glad of it too


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> I'm watching BGT too, but I can't stand all the drivel and the way they make an hours programme stretch to and hour and a half, so we watched something we recorded on the hard drive first, while recording it and now I'm watching it in 'catch up' so that I can fast forward through the boring bits and the adverts!!


I do that too! I set them to record then start watching halfway through :lol2:



feorag said:


> Yes they are pretty common over here in England - we are so very tolerant and I think that's why they settle here.


*cough* and Scotland! :lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope everyhting is goign good for everyone. Just had a bit of a catch up and felt I had to say something about travellers and gypsies, to be honest they are nto thte same thing most Gypsies of true blood like myself do not go onto land uninvited and dont leave any site dirty and untidy and most live by very strict laws of cnduct. The porblem started with new age travellers who have given all travellers a bad name i mean dont ge tme wrong there have always been small groups of travellers who do not respect anything but most true gypsies do which i believe is why the word gypsy has been dropped when referring to these people. Most gypsies havew a very strict moral code and live by their own laws which do sometimes clash with the laws of the land and they are not theives etc. I grew up travelling around the south of England on a travelling fairground and was tarred with a bad brush as being dirty theiving people who took anything that wasn't nailed down which couldnt be further from the truth I had a good education and never stole anything or took advantage of anyone, but I do have a love of nature and respect for others that lot of people do not have.
> I know certain elements give gypsies and travellers a bad name but honestly we are not all the same but on the whole we try to keep to ourselves and live by traditions we have had for centuries.
> Sorry for the rant
> On a different note loving BGT and hope Tina and Chandi get through as that dog is too talented for words


I'm sorry if I offended you, I didn't mean to. I understand there's a difference between the travellers who cause trouble, the travellers who don't, and true gypsies but I think the problem is that people tend to use the terms traveller and gypsy as interchangeable and don't seem to realise the difference.
I don't know if that came out right but I know what I mean :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Jaime, did you see Lee Evans on that 2 hour comedy money raising show? He was excellent! As were a few others!


ive seen a few he has done , who else was on it?

JEN- my mum LOVES him , shes really picky about what makes her laugh and he makes he laugh loads haha 
what other comedians do you like?


----------



## tomwilson

well we're done moving for now got to do it all again in a few weeks


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> well we're done moving for now got to do it all again in a few weeks



Moving is so exciting but it's also such a pain. I am glad you've got it all sorted.. For now at least .

Oh! When can we pick Charlie up ?


----------



## sammy1969

ashley said:


> I do that too! I set them to record then start watching halfway through :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* and Scotland! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I offended you, I didn't mean to. I understand there's a difference between the travellers who cause trouble, the travellers who don't, and true gypsies but I think the problem is that people tend to use the terms traveller and gypsy as interchangeable and don't seem to realise the difference.
> I don't know if that came out right but I know what I mean :lol2:


 Ashley no i didnt take offence I just wanted to say that we arent all the same I am very openminded and dont take offence easily and yes I think you are right about the way names are interchanged for travellers gypsies tinkers etc and the differences between us all I too do not like the travellers who think it is their god given right to destroy other peoples land etc and to leave a place like a tip when they decide they cant live there anymore


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> ive seen a few he has done , who else was on it?
> 
> JEN- my mum LOVES him , shes really picky about what makes her laugh and he makes he laugh loads haha
> what other comedians do you like?


Gary really got me into stand up.... Jack Dee, Peter Kay, Jeff Dunham....


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Gary really got me into stand up.... Jack Dee, Peter Kay, Jeff Dunham....


Love Jeff Dunham and lee evans and Billy Connnelly have all the dvds lol cant beat a good stand up


----------



## ashley

sammy1969 said:


> Ashley no i didnt take offence I just wanted to say that we arent all the same I am very openminded and dont take offence easily and yes I think you are right about the way names are interchanged for travellers gypsies tinkers etc and the differences between us all I too do not like the travellers who think it is their god given right to destroy other peoples land etc and to leave a place like a tip when they decide they cant live there anymore


That's ok then  I think the term they are using in the papers up here is 'rogue gypsies' which I don't agree with either. Although I don't know much about travellers, gypsies and the cultures, I think it is an offence to true gypsies as these travellers have no respect unlike what I've seen/heard about true gypsies.

I hope you don't think I'm being rude, or naive, but if you don't mind me asking, what was your education like? I know you said you were in school between September and Easter but what about the rest of the time? Did you have to sit the exams or was it more like distance learning and sumbitting assignments?

Well, I think I'm off to bed soon. Everytime I write a reply, there's another page or two to read through! It should keep me amused for a bit tomorrow at work though! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Gary really got me into stand up.... Jack Dee, Peter Kay, Jeff Dunham....


peter kay is funny not really watched much of the other two
really liking dara o briain and waiting on more stand up off russell brand and alan carr lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tom, what do you think of my sig? hehe

A friend of mine who knows how much I like Sphynx said I could have one of her queens later this year when she retires from breeding. That is great! I have wanted a Sphynx for ages! The only problem is Clark. He says no more cats! :devil: Help....


----------



## Amalthea

Bring her home and deny all knowledge


----------



## sammy1969

ashley said:


> That's ok then  I think the term they are using in the papers up here is 'rogue gypsies' which I don't agree with either. Although I don't know much about travellers, gypsies and the cultures, I think it is an offence to true gypsies as these travellers have no respect unlike what I've seen/heard about true gypsies.
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude, or naive, but if you don't mind me asking, what was your education like? I know you said you were in school between September and Easter but what about the rest of the time? Did you have to sit the exams or was it more like distance learning and sumbitting assignments?
> 
> Well, I think I'm off to bed soon. Everytime I write a reply, there's another page or two to read through! It should keep me amused for a bit tomorrow at work though! :lol2:


It was very different from the norm for a child I stopped travelling when i was about 14 full time but still went every weekend to the families fairground but with four children it got hard for my mum (who was not a true gypsy) to take after 9 years of constant moving my dad however is true gypsy I was brought up on a travelling fairground to clarify the type of gypsy I am and yes we are of romany stock. School was hard we went regularly in the off season but as soon as Easter came around we were off WE did have assignments we were supposed to of completed but most of the time they didnt get done to be honest what with moving building the machines minding the stalls pulling the machines and stalls down and moving tothe next place all done each week so time was always at a premium for such things. Having said that I did 11 exams and passed 9 with flying colours ending up with 2 o levels and 6 Cse's and 1 RSA stage one so i did really well, It was fun to say the least every week a new place and new people but we suffered alot of prejudice even though all grounds were left spotless sometimes cleaner than when we arrived but if ever anything went wrong the police always came to us first only to find we werent responsible.It was a good life experience though and I am grateful for it it taught me alot and I wouldnt change it for anything.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Tom, what do you think of my sig? hehe
> 
> A friend of mine who knows how much I like Sphynx said I could have one of her queens later this year when she retires from breeding. That is great! I have wanted a Sphynx for ages! The only problem is Clark. He says no more cats! :devil: Help....


how can you say no to a sphynx... this is fast becoming the sphynx owner thread :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> how can you say no to a sphynx... this is fast becoming the sphynx owner thread :lol2:


 
None for me *sniffles* Speaking of sphynx owners... Where's Ian?!?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *nods* I love Lee Evans!!! He's like an ADHD monkey on speed! *lol*


Didn't you mean sweaty monkey on speed! :lol2: I've never seen anyone sweat like him, apart from maybe Robin Williams who is an American ADHD monkey on speed! :lol2:



Cillah said:


> I know! You see in a lot of episodes he sacrifies so much for her and always ends up taking the kids to school and what not. He also has to put up with the fact that his wife can communicate with the dead and so can his children.. But she always seems to be bitter at him.
> 
> I do always feel so bad for him. I know it's just a show but he's such a sweet guy and has dreams that never seem to work for him!


I know what you mean Cilla - it's well seen it's a TV programme, if it was real life he'd probably put her lights out cos of lack of sleep! :lol2:



ashley said:


> I do that too! I set them to record then start watching halfway through


I never watch anything on commercial TV as it comes out nowadays. I'll catch up with something I've recorded and then watch it on the hard drive so I can FF through the adverts.



ami_j said:


> ive seen a few he has done , who else was on it?


It was more like who wasn't on it. It was at the O2 and billed as "the biggest live stand up show in UK history" and was over 2 and half hours long. 

Jack Dee, Bill Bailey, Alan Carr, Jason Manford, Patrick Keilty, Rob Bryden (has anyone seen his sketch about when his wife gave birth! :lol2 to name but a few. Michael McDonald was excellent - I really love him anyw- he makes me laugh as soon as he opens his mkouth, but he was really good!




I'm sure I'll remember some


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> None for me *sniffles* Speaking of sphynx owners... Where's Ian?!?


none for me either lol 


feorag said:


> Didn't you mean sweaty monkey on speed! :lol2: I've never seen anyone sweat like him, apart from maybe Robin Williams who is an American ADHD monkey on speed! :lol2:
> 
> I know what you mean Cilla - it's well seen it's a TV programme, if it was real life he'd probably put her lights out cos of lack of sleep! :lol2:
> 
> I never watch anything on commercial TV as it comes out nowadays. I'll catch up with something I've recorded and then watch it on the hard drive so I can FF through the adverts.
> 
> It was more like who wasn't on it. It was at the O2 and billed as "the biggest live stand up show in UK history" and was over 2 and half hours long.
> 
> Jack Dee, Bill Bailey, Alan Carr, Jason Manford, Patrick Keilty, Rob Bryden (has anyone seen his sketch about when his wife gave birth! :lol2 to name but a few. Michael McDonald was excellent - I really love him anyw- he makes me laugh as soon as he opens his mkouth, but he was really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll remember some


i dont think i saw that


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Tom, what do you think of my sig? hehe
> 
> A friend of mine who knows how much I like Sphynx said I could have one of her queens later this year when she retires from breeding. That is great! I have wanted a Sphynx for ages! The only problem is Clark. He says no more cats! :devil: Help....


 hehe nice glad i said something quotable lol 

tll him its old and retired so it'll live off its penssion


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Bring her home and deny all knowledge



I agree with this! Usually by the time the pet is home, they think it is soo cute they get over the initial I said no =D


----------



## feorag

I'm sure it'll be repeated at some time in the future - it was really good.

I've still got it on hard drive, if I'd had it on video I'd have loaned you it!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Moving is so exciting but it's also such a pain. I am glad you've got it all sorted.. For now at least .
> 
> Oh! When can we pick Charlie up ?


 let me check over the next few days i'm not getting much time off work at the min but he is ready to go from next monday just when ever time allows after that though


----------



## Cillah

Ohkay great !


----------



## Zoo-Man

You guys have never met Clark! Just bringing the Sphynx home would start WW3.


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> You guys have never met Clark! Just bringing the Sphynx home would start WW3.


Lots and lots of prior negotiation.. Photos left around.. Mentioning how cute they are.. It works for me :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I agree with this! Usually by the time the pet is home, they think it is soo cute they get over the initial I said no =D


*nods* That's my way of working around a "no".... Don't ask, so he never has a chance to SAY no, and by the time he meets the critter, he's in love 



feorag said:


> Didn't you mean sweaty monkey on speed! :lol2: I've never seen anyone sweat like him, apart from maybe *Robin Williams* who is an American ADHD monkey on speed! :lol2:


Have you seen how much HAIR he has!?!? I think I'd sweat, too!!! :lol2: But I know what you mean!!! Lee Evans goes through two suits in a show.... :gasp:



Zoo-Man said:


> You guys have never met Clark! Just bringing the Sphynx home would start WW3.


P'shaw! It'll be fine :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Just been playing with cute furry and spiky things:flrt:

I love Lee Evans but dont really watch much tv anymore.

Cilla, Bob and Kissa will be having another litter at some point but I still need an unrelated one to pair up with the baby I keep, god knows where I will find one though as nobody seems to breed them:bash:


Colin tell Clark that a Sphynx is a necessity not just another cat:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> *nods* That's my way of working around a "no".... Don't ask, so he never has a chance to SAY no, and by the time he meets the critter, he's in love
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen how much HAIR he has!?!? I think I'd sweat, too!!! :lol2: But I know what you mean!!! Lee Evans goes through two suits in a show.... :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> P'shaw! It'll be fine :whistling2:


THey reckon that Lee Evans looses over 11 gallons of sweat when he tours it was on one of the dvds I have here I was gobsmacked:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Just been playing with cute furry and spiky things:flrt:
> 
> I love Lee Evans but dont really watch much tv anymore.
> 
> Cilla, Bob and Kissa will be having another litter at some point but I still need an unrelated one to pair up with the baby I keep, god knows where I will find one though as nobody seems to breed them:bash:


Depending on when that is.. If I have my pet room set up and it's after the renovations. I'd love to take one of the babies ! 

I have only seen one other breeder on here and they were selling them for like £50 each.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> You guys have never met Clark! Just bringing the Sphynx home would start WW3.


 your sig just reminded me then of a comic i read based in the x-mens future, beast had turned evil and was gathering all the genetic data he deemed acceptible and was butting it into making embryos which when all grown up and mattured where called the crawlers he had an army of them they where basicly nightcrawler with angels wings, cyclops' eye beams and both wolverines adiamantium claws and healing factor :mf_dribble:, geek heaven was achieved that day,

and kind of ironic i guess the day i bought this comic was the day i was stranded in shefield for the day if ami-j's reading:lol2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> THey reckon that Lee Evans looses over 11 gallons of sweat when he tours it was on one of the dvds I have here I was gobsmacked:lol2:


That wouldn't surprise me at all, but how the Hell did they work that out???

Shell, did you see that those Maine **** kittens aren't going to be registered! :bash: How anyone can be daft enough to pay £350 for an unregistered, unvaccinated kitten when they can buy a fully vaccinated, registered, genuine kitten for that price is beyond me!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Depending on when that is.. If I have my pet room set up and it's after the renovations. I'd love to take one of the babies !
> 
> I have only seen one other breeder on here and they were selling them for like £50 each.


 
Robbing gits:bash: I have bred them for cuteness and my pleasure and certainly not to make money.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *nods* That's my way of working around a "no".... *Don't ask, so he never has a chance to SAY no,* and by the time he meets the critter, he's in love
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen how much HAIR he has!?!? I think I'd sweat, too!!! :lol2: But I know what you mean!!! Lee Evans goes through two suits in a show.... :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> P'shaw! It'll be fine :whistling2:


aha i love this tactic iive done it too


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> That wouldn't surprise me at all, but how the Hell did they work that out???
> 
> Shell, did you see that those Maine **** kittens aren't going to be registered! :bash: How anyone can be daft enough to pay £350 for an unregistered, unvaccinated kitten when they can buy a fully vaccinated, registered, genuine kitten for that price is beyond me!


 
I have no idea Eileen lol it was one of thoe random facts they put up lol 

Wow Cant beleive tey are not going to register pure maine *****. Would love one but would want it to be registered and vacinated for that price.

Think I must be one of the luckiest Aunts out there lol just joked with my nephew that he could come and paint my bathroom as he was bored lol and he has come round to do it.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Robbing gits:bash: I have bred them for cuteness and my pleasure and certainly not to make money.


But people do that!!

Did you see my post above yours about the **** kittens.

When I read "robbing gits" I thought you meant him! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Robbing gits:bash: I have bred them for cuteness and my pleasure and certainly not to make money.


Sadly a lot of people don't think that way and their pets equal dollar signs.

I put some oil on the wheels like you said Jen and wow... Silence. Maybe we can have our first quiet night in forever. Which would be good because we have a guest over!


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> But people do that!!
> 
> Did you see my post above yours about the **** kittens.
> 
> When I read "robbing gits" I thought you mean him! :lol2:


Me too lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> your sig just reminded me then of a comic i read based in the x-mens future, beast had turned evil and was gathering all the genetic data he deemed acceptible and was butting it into making embryos which when all grown up and mattured where called the crawlers he had an army of them they where basicly nightcrawler with angels wings, cyclops' eye beams and both wolverines adiamantium claws and healing factor :mf_dribble:, geek heaven was achieved that day,
> 
> and kind of ironic i guess the day i bought this comic was the day i was stranded in shefield for the day if ami-j's reading:lol2:


Wow, that sounds epic!

But whats the bit about Ami-J mean? hehe


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> your sig just reminded me then of a comic i read based in the x-mens future, beast had turned evil and was gathering all the genetic data he deemed acceptible and was butting it into making embryos which when all grown up and mattured where called the crawlers he had an army of them they where basicly nightcrawler with angels wings, cyclops' eye beams and both wolverines adiamantium claws and healing factor :mf_dribble:, geek heaven was achieved that day,
> 
> and kind of ironic i guess the day i bought this comic was the day i was stranded in shefield for the day if ami-j's reading:lol2:


how random lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Robbing gits:bash: I have bred them for cuteness and my pleasure and certainly not to make money.


 wow £50 the cheapest i've seen before that 100 but you're looking closer to 150-200 pound these days i even saw a couple of albinos in my local pet shop for over 400 pound ecach:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> But people do that!!
> 
> Did you see my post above yours about the **** kittens.
> 
> When I read "robbing gits" I thought you meant him! :lol2:


 
I know Eileen, its bloody disgusting as you can get a proper one for that price:bash:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> wow £50 the cheapest i've seen before that 100 but you're looking closer to 150-200 pound these days i even saw a couple of albinos in my local pet shop for over 400 pound ecach:gasp:


Waiiit.. What are we talking about?


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Wow Cant beleive tey are not going to register pure maine *****. Would love one but would want it to be registered and vacinated for that price.


That's probably because they can't register them - otherwise why wouldn't they??

They'll likely have bought 2 pet quality kittens at pet price who are on the 'non active register' which means progeny cannot be registered. Then they'll be breeding them, but can't register them - that's what happens and why so many Maine **** breeders in particular and neutering their cats before they sell them, to stop people like that making money and breeding crap cats.

Although the guy did say in his thread that these "will end up some of the best maine ***** around!" :gasp:

I looked at those kittens (and believe me I've seen a lot of **** kittens in my time as a cat breeder) and thought "pet quality". I've bred champions and grand champions and bred the top winning Somali in the country 2 years running (different cats) and I would *never* make a claim like that. How arrogant can you be and what is he basing a statement like that on, as he's not a registered breeder.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> how random lol


 was stuck in the national express station after going to the download festival we missed our transfer to liverpool because they we're late getting to donington and the tried to chaqrge us for the ticket for the next transfer i shouted the f***ng roof down untill he gave me a free replacement but i felt bad afterward because he was a little old man but he wouldn't listen to me when i tried to explian properly


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Waiiit.. What are we talking about?


 i'm talking about hedgehogs here


----------



## feorag

I think they're talking about Dups!


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm talking about hedgehogs here


I'm talking about Duprasi :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, that sounds epic!
> 
> But whats the bit about Ami-J mean? hehe


 just because she lives in sheffield and knew some one from there with my name who moved to liverpool but isn't me and i've only to sheffield once for about 2-3 hours

is this correct jaime


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL


 we're all up the wall here FFS :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I was like.. And I thought £50 was overpriced.. Dear god you worried me Tom!


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> That's probably because they can't register them - otherwise why wouldn't they??
> 
> They'll likely have bought 2 pet quality kittens at pet price who are on the 'non active register' which means progeny cannot be registered. Then they'll be breeding them, but can't register them - that's what happens and why so many Maine **** breeders in particular and neutering their cats before they sell them, to stop people like that making money and breeding crap cats.
> 
> Although the guy did say in his thread that these "will end up some of the best maine ***** around!" :gasp:
> 
> I looked at those kittens (and believe me I've seen a lot of **** kittens in my time as a cat breeder) and thought "pet quality". I've bred champions and grand champions and bred the top winning Somali in the country 2 years running (different cats) and I would *never* make a claim like that. How arrogant can you be and what is he basing a statement like that on, as he's not a registered breeder.


 
Cant beleive people do stuff like this especially to someone like myself who would not know the difference and would trust the person to be honest with me. I mean when my poodle had her puppies because i couldnt say who the father was for certain as she mated with a pure bred miniature but then decided tha tmy poodle x was good for a quickie. I never sold them as pedigrees even though she was studded to one and is one herself. I know that at least one of the pups turned out to be poodle through and through as i saw him when fully matured but still there is a chance that it was just his look. If I had been like this person i could of asked three times the price I did but it just wouldnt of sat right with my conscience


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> just because she lives in sheffield and knew some one from there with my name who moved to liverpool but isn't me and i've only to sheffield once for about 2-3 hours
> 
> is this correct jaime


i think hes still here unfortunately


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just because she lives in sheffield and knew some one from there with my name who moved to liverpool but isn't me and i've only to sheffield once for about 2-3 hours
> 
> is this correct jaime


Oooooookkkaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.................

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i think hes still here unfortunately


 i shaved my beard but i miss it now


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i shaved my beard but i miss it now


The joys of hair.. It'll grow back.. :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> The joys of hair.. It'll grow back.. :whistling2:


 tell that to my head it always falling out :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> tell that to my head it always falling out :lol2:


Well.. That's not a bad thing.. Some men suit that =D


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I leave for a quick shower and what did I miss?? You lot are mad!! 

Glad the oil worked, Cilla!! 

Robbing bastards, indeed (aimed at both sets)

And on that note, I am heading off to bed.... Working tomorrow morning  Nigh guys!!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: at you all


Night Jen


----------



## Cillah

I'm just about to go to bed. I'm pretty tired and I'm going to bed in protest because Martin is listening to Sheryl Crow. It is in his top rated as well.. Bit concerning.

Goodnight guys !


----------



## sammy1969

Hey we cant help being slightly insane lol its the rest of the worlds fault LMAO


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I was like.. And I thought £50 was overpriced.. Dear god you worried me Tom!


And me! :lol2:



tomwilson said:


> tell that to my head it always falling out :lol2:


Won't make any difference - it won't grow back there!


sammy1969 said:


> Cant beleive people do stuff like this especially to someone like myself who would not know the difference and would trust the person to be honest with me.


That's the whole point. I was telling a friend who has Maine ***** about this at the cat show on Saturday and he said, but why do people buy them? I said because if they've never bought a pedigree cat before, they don't know! Anyone who has ever bought a pedigree cat from a reputable breeder knows they don't sell them until they are 13-14 weeks old because they _have_ to vaccinate them under the rules of our Governing Council. this guy is selling his kittens at 10 weeks old, unvaccinated and unregistered and people are buying them cos they're pretty! They're pretty crappy as good Maine ***** go, but they are pretty kittens!

Well I'm off to bed now. Got an early start tomorrow - got to be in Morpeth (20 mins) away by 9:00 to set up our stall and tombola (and my face painting) for a day's fundraising for The Sanctuary in a new shopping arcade they've just renovated.


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell - I type a reply and while I'm doing it about 4 people announce they're going to bed and there are about 8 posts!!

Well goodnight to all the people who said they were going before I did! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooooookkkaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.................
> 
> :lol2:


he goes off on these tangents sometimes....


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> he goes off on these tangents sometimes....


 what can i say im random people in my life in the real world say this also lol


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen, Im going very shortly too


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Won't make any difference - it won't grow back there!
> That's the whole point. I was telling a friend who has Maine ***** about this at the cat show on Saturday and he said, but why do people buy them? I said because if they've never bought a pedigree cat before, they don't know! Anyone who has ever bought a pedigree cat from a reputable breeder knows they don't sell them until they are 13-14 weeks old because they _have_ to vaccinate them under the rules of our Governing Council. this guy is selling his kittens at 10 weeks old, unvaccinated and unregistered and people are buying them cos they're pretty! They're pretty crappy as good Maine ***** go, but they are pretty kittens!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now. Got an early start tomorrow - got to be in Morpeth (20 mins) away by 9:00 to set up our stall and tombola (and my face painting) for a day's fundraising for The Sanctuary in a new shopping arcade they've just renovated.


WEll I know who to go to when and if I ever get my dream cats lol I would love a maine **** a bengal and a norwegian forest lol but dont i will ever get them but if win the lottery I am goign to come to you or Shell for help and advice lol 
Night to everyone who has gone to bed I missed you all saying night as was sorting out the paint for the bathroom lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

I presumed for some reason that Cillah was a lady with some years behind her, however it turns out she is a rather pretty young lady! Its strange how you get an image of people just from their postings on here eh?

Also had an idea from Jen's post about taking Cillah to Formby to see the red squirrels. There are a few of us on this thread from the North West - we should have a meet-up somewhere sometime eh? There is me, Clark, Shell, Jen (Amalthea), Cillah, Cat, Ditta, & JennyJonnyJessica (the Dirtydozen family) in the North West, & Im sure there will be a couple more I have forgotten.


----------



## Amalthea

Good idea, Colin  

Am sleepy......... Don't wanna be up. Work. Meh.


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> I presumed for some reason that Cillah was a lady with some years behind her, however it turns out she is a rather pretty young lady! Its strange how you get an image of people just from their postings on here eh?
> 
> Also had an idea from Jen's post about taking Cillah to Formby to see the red squirrels. There are a few of us on this thread from the North West - we should have a meet-up somewhere sometime eh? There is me, Clark, Shell, Jen (Amalthea), Cillah, Cat, Ditta, & JennyJonnyJessica (the Dirtydozen family) in the North West, & Im sure there will be a couple more I have forgotten.


Thank you for the compliment Colin . I do have some years behind me.. If you count eighteen :whistling2:

I do that too though. I think everyone does to be honest. I get an image of someone online and it usually turns out they are nothing like that. It's always surprising!

We should have a meet up . I am especially keen on this because it will get me out meeting new people which I am not doing enough of at the moment. Plus it'll be a lot of fun


----------



## Shell195

You do realise if we had a northwest meet up I would be the oldest one there:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> You do realise if we had a northwest meet up I would be the oldest one there:gasp:


That doesn't matter at all !

I'd be the youngest. I think? But that doesn't bother me in the slightest because I won't feel out of place


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I presumed for some reason that Cillah was a lady with some years behind her, however it turns out she is a rather pretty young lady! Its strange how you get an image of people just from their postings on here eh?
> 
> Also had an idea from Jen's post about taking Cillah to Formby to see the red squirrels. There are a few of us on this thread from the North West - we should have a meet-up somewhere sometime eh? There is me, Clark, Shell, Jen (Amalthea), Cillah, Cat, Ditta, & JennyJonnyJessica (the Dirtydozen family) in the North West, & *Im sure there will be a couple more I have forgotten*.


 :gasp: me lol


----------



## ami_j

morning ppl


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> morning ppl


 hey jaime


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> morning ppl


Gooood morning 

I am hungry and I want to go downstairs but there is a friend of Martin's down there and it means I need to get dressed before I go down.. And I just don't want to. So I am hiding up here :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Gooood morning
> 
> I am hungry and I want to go downstairs but there is a friend of Martin's down there and it means I need to get dressed before I go down.. And I just don't want to. So I am hiding up here :whistling2:


 where in dianas sisters for the time being and shes at work and diana's up stairs with a head ache so i'm watching her sisters son paul, got him watching dinosaur documentaries because i really don't want to watch scooby doo again


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> where in dianas sisters for the time being and shes at work and diana's up stairs with a head ache so i'm watching her sisters son paul, got him watching dinosaur documentaries because i really don't want to watch scooby doo again


I love dinosaur documentaries. I used to get so excited over Walking with Dinosaurs and I collected every poster of a dinosaur from the Sunday Mail.. : victory:

I've had a shower now so I am going to go downstairs and face this guy. I am really shy so it's actually a challenge. I think I will bring my food back up here if he's asleep. Or I could just wake up Martin now.. I think the first plan might be easier!

I am trying to figure out what Martin is getting me / doing for me for my birthday. Apparently there is a whole day planned and he knows three things he is getting me. I'm not excited about my birthday. I think I am even less excited because I am here and don't really know anyone but still.. He's so excited about it and it's kind of sweet .


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hey jaime


heya


Cillah said:


> Gooood morning
> 
> I am hungry and I want to go downstairs but there is a friend of Martin's down there and it means I need to get dressed before I go down.. And I just don't want to. So I am hiding up here :whistling2:


haha awww stuck between a rock and a hard place :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell there is another Duprasi for sale in the classifieds. £25 on its own though. No idea how much they should be or anything.. =/


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Shell there is another Duprasi for sale in the classifieds. £25 on its own though. No idea how much they should be or anything.. =/


 
Ive enquired about the dup`s age but shes on hold already


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ive enquired about the dup`s age but shes on hold already


That's a shame. At least it is a sign they're out there .

I am at the walk in doctors. Had a bad cold since the 14th of April so getting checked out.. Much to my dismay!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> That's a shame. At least it is a sign they're out there .
> 
> I am at the walk in doctors. Had a bad cold since the 14th of April so getting checked out.. Much to my dismay!


Maybe its a change in climate


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Some hamsters will nest, so give Charlie some toilet roll to shred
> 
> I like Wizards of Waverly Place, too  Although, I don't record, but will watch it from time to time *lol* I like a lot of Disney Channel stuff
> 
> Ditta, are you and Cat gonna come to my burpday BBQ?  I sent ya invites on FB.....


i sent you an rsvp on facebook jen..................yes please


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> You do realise if we had a northwest meet up I would be the oldest one there:gasp:


 me being just behind you shell:gasp:


----------



## ditta

took me ages to catch up.......hence the few quoted posts.....ive been power washing cages and tanks, and paying special attention to my perfecto....nudge nudge wink wink shell

im so upset i cant stop watching the news how horrific is this shooting spree in cumbria, we have friends in millom and will have to get cat to ring her when she gets back


----------



## Shell195

Hi ditta, the shooting thing is awful. Do they have any idea why he did it as Ive only seen bits during the day?
I know they think he has shot himself.


All the baby dup`s are now sold :gasp: They didnt last long did they lol


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> i sent you an rsvp on facebook jen..................yes please


Yay!! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> All the baby dup`s are now sold :gasp: They didnt last long did they lol


Of course they wouldn't last long!!! Everybody knows they'll be silly tame :flrt:

When's your birthday, Cilla??


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hi ditta, the shooting thing is awful. Do they have any idea why he did it as Ive only seen bits during the day?
> I know they think he has shot himself.
> 
> 
> All the baby dup`s are now sold :gasp: They didnt last long did they lol


 

12 dead, 25 injured 4 seriously then killed himself:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> 12 dead, 25 injured 4 seriously then killed himself:gasp:


 
Bloody hell I didnt realise it was that bad:gasp::devil:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yay!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they wouldn't last long!!! Everybody knows they'll be silly tame :flrt:
> 
> :lol2: I will do my best. Dup`s arent hard to tame as they are naturally friendly:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Hi ditta, the shooting thing is awful. Do they have any idea why he did it as Ive only seen bits during the day?
> I know they think he has shot himself.
> 
> 
> All the baby dup`s are now sold :gasp: They didnt last long did they lol


I am so getting in now for the next litter. :whistling2:

I had this cold since the day before I left to go to England. I was really concerned that I wouldn't be able to make it because I was really ill. I thought it got better in Abu Dhabi but I just can't shake it. Apparently it's sinusitis or something like that. I just need to get some spray and away I go. Sounds simple enough but sneezing all day and like 14 times in one is really annoying!



Amalthea said:


> Yay!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they wouldn't last long!!! Everybody knows they'll be silly tame :flrt:
> 
> When's your birthday, Cilla??


The 18th of June


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> 12 dead, 25 injured 4 seriously then killed himself:gasp:


mental isnt it :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> [
> :lol2: I will do my best. Dup`s arent hard to tame as they are naturally friendly:flrt:


So excited!!!! :flrt:



Cillah said:


> I am so getting in now for the next litter. :whistling2:
> 
> I had this cold since the day before I left to go to England. I was really concerned that I wouldn't be able to make it because I was really ill. I thought it got better in Abu Dhabi but I just can't shake it. Apparently it's sinusitis or something like that. I just need to get some spray and away I go. Sounds simple enough but sneezing all day and like 14 times in one is really annoying!
> 
> 
> 
> The 18th of June


That sounds horrible!!! Gary's like that... He's rarely sick, but when he is, it lasts for AGES!!!

My Birthday is the 29th  And Diesel's is the 23rd :no1:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> So excited!!!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds horrible!!! Gary's like that... He's rarely sick, but when he is, it lasts for AGES!!!
> 
> My Birthday is the 29th  And Diesel's is the 23rd :no1:


It is pretty annoying. Some days I think it has gone away and then it comes back. Oh well! It's a simple fix so I should be fine soon 

I know so many people who are born in June. It seems to be the month to be born in. Most of my friends are! I was meant to be born in August but shh!


----------



## Amalthea

June's better


----------



## tomwilson

ahhh back from work, how is every one


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> June's better


October is the worst month for me for birthdays we have 2 on the 1st 1 one the 17th 1 on the 20th 1 on the 23rd 1 on the 28th and 1 on the 31st lol and most of them are in the same family ie Glyns lol his and his sisters are on the first and his mums is on the 20th


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> June's better


It is 

I was a very premmy baby. Meant to have the same birthday as my brother which is the fourth of June. . Well roundabouts.

I'm good. How are you Tom ?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You do realise if we had a northwest meet up I would be the oldest one there:gasp:


Phew! Glad I don't live in the north west! :lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> October is the worst month for me for birthdays we have 2 on the 1st 1 one the 17th 1 on the 20th 1 on the 23rd 1 on the 28th and 1 on the 31st lol and most of them are in the same family ie Glyns lol his and his sisters are on the first and his mums is on the 20th


March and April for me. My mum and dad, my first husband's mum and dad, my son, my daughter, my daughter-in-law, my husband, my 2 granddaughters, my sister-in-law, my best friend and her husband, mother's day (not that I have a mother to buy for now, but for years it was _another_ card and pressie)!

Well it was a good day today, but very quiet at first. I knew I wouldn't get away at 3:00 though, cos I had a queue of children still waiting and I couldn't bear to send them away, so it was 4:00 before I got finished. By the time I cleared up and got home it was 4:45 so it was straight out with the dog! Walked up to the vets cos it suddenly dawned on me at the weekend that I hadn't paid him for Harry!


----------



## Amalthea

THIS October is gonna be a biggun for us... It's Gary's 30th (9th), our fifth wedding anniversary (10th), and visa >.<


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> THIS October is gonna be a biggun for us... It's Gary's 30th (9th), our fifth wedding anniversary (10th), and visa >.<


Good luck with the visa : victory:


----------



## Shell195

All the birthdays here are spread throught the year, my 3 kids are April. July, December, Steve is September and I am August the rest of the family and friends are spread out nicely too:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

October's one of the months I *don't *have a birthday. My brother's is the 10th June and on the 18th July I would have been married to John for 39 years :gasp:



Cillah said:


> I was a very premmy baby. Meant to have the same birthday as my brother which is the fourth of June. . Well roundabouts.?


I was a little bit premmy! I was due on Christmas Day but my mother slipped in the back yard with a rice pudding and went into labour on the 10th December and I arrived then! :lol2:

So if it wasn't for that rice pudding I'd have been christened Carol!!  I'm definitely *not* a Carol!!!) 

Oh, forgot to tell you, Elise has been feeling very tired and unwell recently and was telling me how she felt. Her symptoms were similar to an early menopause so I told her to go to her docs and ask for some blood tests. She rang me this morning - she's not menopausal, she's pregnant! :2thumb:

She's done 2 or 3 pregnancy tests and all have come back negative, even though she hasn't had a period since March, which is why I told her to get checked out in case she was going into an early menopause. The doctor says her hormone levels are high enough for him to know she isn't in the early stages and has arranged for her to have a scan tomorrow to find out how far on she is. 

It's early days yet though to get too excited as her last 2 pregnancies have ended up in a miscarriage in the very early stages and she's had 2 ectopic pregnancies, but this may be my fourth grandchild on the way! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> All the birthdays here are spread throught the year, my 3 kids are April. July, December, Steve is September and I am August the rest of the family and friends are spread out nicely too:2thumb:


 
I envy you shell ours come in fits and starts jan has three Feb has 3 march has two april has only one then may has about four june and july are quite free August has a couple and so does sept then october it goes mad and then december we have about five including one on xmas day lol


----------



## Amalthea

Everything crossd here for Elise!!  I am so broody!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> It is
> 
> I was a very premmy baby. Meant to have the same birthday as my brother which is the fourth of June. . Well roundabouts.
> 
> I'm good. How are you Tom ?


 ok but we had to go to BNQ with dianas mother to get tiles for her bathroom getting done tomorrow and she still hadn't decided what she wanted dianas, then dianas sister katy had to drive her home instead of waiting for her dad to pick her up which doesn't sound to bad but she lives almost an hour away and katy hasn't eaten all day so we've got food on for her when she gets back, her mother can be like a spoilt child at times.


----------



## Cillah

Mum went into labour with me at 20 weeks. They managed to stop it but I ended up being eight weeks early. There was a lot wrong with me but I am ohkay now! I was never meant to be able to walk and I had fluid on the brain and all of that.. But it's fine. The doctors tried to get mum to abort me. It's kind of weird to think about, really.

Good luck with the baby! I love babies. I can't wait to get older.. Much, much older and start a family. I have things I want to do first but it's something I can't wait to do . Except the giving birth part. Ow.


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> October's one of the months I *don't *have a birthday. My brother's is the 10th June and on the 18th July I would have been married to John for 39 years :gasp:
> 
> I was a little bit premmy! I was due on Christmas Day but my mother slipped in the back yard with a rice pudding and went into labour on the 10th December and I arrived then! :lol2:
> 
> So if it wasn't for that rice pudding I'd have been christened Carol!!  I'm definitely *not* a Carol!!!)
> 
> Oh, forgot to tell you, Elise has been feeling very tired and unwell recently and was telling me how she felt. Her symptoms were similar to an early menopause so I told her to go to her docs and ask for some blood tests. She rang me this morning - she's not menopausal, she's pregnant! :2thumb:
> 
> She's done 2 or 3 pregnancy tests and all have come back negative, even though she hasn't had a period since March, which is why I told her to get checked out in case she was going into an early menopause. The doctor says her hormone levels are high enough for him to know she isn't in the early stages and has arranged for her to have a scan tomorrow to find out how far on she is.
> 
> It's early days yet though to get too excited as her last 2 pregnancies have ended up in a miscarriage in the very early stages and she's had 2 ectopic pregnancies, but this may be my fourth grandchild on the way! :gasp:


Oh congrats hun i hope everything goes well for her its the one thing I wish I could have but cant like Elise i have lost quite a few one to ectopic so i truly sympathise I will keep her in my thoughts and send her good wishes that everything goes right this time


----------



## feorag

Thank you everyone. Sammy, one of my bestest friends who lives in Gloucester has been trying for a baby since she got married about 10 or more years ago and has had 13 miscarriages! Don't know how she got through them but she did. She's given up now though and her husband has had the snip and she would have been such a great mother!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> October's one of the months I *don't *have a birthday. My brother's is the 10th June and on the 18th July I would have been married to John for 39 years :gasp:
> 
> I was a little bit premmy! I was due on Christmas Day but my mother slipped in the back yard with a rice pudding and went into labour on the 10th December and I arrived then! :lol2:
> 
> So if it wasn't for that rice pudding I'd have been christened Carol!!  I'm definitely *not* a Carol!!!)
> 
> Oh, forgot to tell you, Elise has been feeling very tired and unwell recently and was telling me how she felt. Her symptoms were similar to an early menopause so I told her to go to her docs and ask for some blood tests. She rang me this morning - she's not menopausal, she's pregnant! :2thumb:
> 
> She's done 2 or 3 pregnancy tests and all have come back negative, even though she hasn't had a period since March, which is why I told her to get checked out in case she was going into an early menopause. The doctor says her hormone levels are high enough for him to know she isn't in the early stages and has arranged for her to have a scan tomorrow to find out how far on she is.
> 
> It's early days yet though to get too excited as her last 2 pregnancies have ended up in a miscarriage in the very early stages and she's had 2 ectopic pregnancies, but this may be my fourth grandchild on the way! :gasp:


fingers definately crossed


----------



## Shell195

Eileen thats great news, fingers crossed that all goes well:no1:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Thank you everyone. Sammy, one of my bestest friends who lives in Gloucester has been trying for a baby since she got married about 10 or more years ago and has had 13 miscarriages! Don't know how she got through them but she did. She's given up now though and her husband has had the snip and she would have been such a great mother!


It just breaks my heart when I hear things like that. Everyone should be able to have their own children. It's so sad when they can't. I don't think I would be able to handle it if it was me to be honest.

The worst thing is and this might sound nasty.. Is that all of these lovely people can't have children while people who are having baby after baby for the benefits (In Australia you get $3000 for having a child so roughly £1500) can have as many as they like. It's not fair.


----------



## ditta

congrats granny eileen hope all goes well....




IF i ever own a duprasi, its going to be called coffeebean:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> congrats granny eileen hope all goes well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IF* i ever own a duprasi, its going to be called coffeebean:lol2:


What do you mean woman:gasp: Shall I cancel your baby then, plenty more people wanting one:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> October's one of the months I *don't *have a birthday. My brother's is the 10th June and on the 18th July I would have been married to John for 39 years :gasp:


Oops senior moment! :roll: I meant on the 18th June!



Cillah said:


> It just breaks my heart when I hear things like that. Everyone should be able to have their own children. It's so sad when they can't. I don't think I would be able to handle it if it was me to be honest.
> 
> The worst thing is and this might sound nasty.. Is that all of these lovely people can't have children while people who are having baby after baby for the benefits (In Australia you get $3000 for having a child so roughly £1500) can have as many as they like. It's not fair.


It doesn't sound nasty at all Cilla, cos I've thought that myself so often over the last 10 or so years. The same thing happens over here, girls have babies so they can get a flat of their own and some have them for no good reason at all and all those poor children who are abused - it makes me want to cry that there are women out there who would be great mothers and for some weird reason cannot have children.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> What do you mean woman:gasp: Shall I cancel your baby then, plenty more people wanting one:whistling2:


 nooooo i was just not counting my chickens..................one is defo mine?????


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oops senior moment! :roll: I meant on the 18th June!
> 
> It doesn't sound nasty at all Cilla, cos I've thought that myself so often over the last 10 or so years. The same thing happens over here, girls have babies so they can get a flat of their own and some have them for no good reason at all and all those poor children who are abused - it makes me want to cry that there are women out there who would be great mothers and for some weird reason cannot have children.


 
I totally agree


----------



## ditta

and no i havnt been cleaning the tank and cutting drainpipes, and a nesting box cleaned no i have not:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Oops senior moment! :roll: I meant on the 18th June!
> 
> It doesn't sound nasty at all Cilla, cos I've thought that myself so often over the last 10 or so years. The same thing happens over here, girls have babies so they can get a flat of their own and some have them for no good reason at all and all those poor children who are abused - it makes me want to cry that there are women out there who would be great mothers and for some weird reason cannot have children.


My birthday is on the 18th of June 

One side of my family is like that and it's not something I am proud of but it always makes me glad to realise I am nothing like that. My Auntie had her first child at 14 and had four. She's now in her early 40s and has six grandchildren and another on the way. None of them have jobs. I know they are family but.. Stop reproducing!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> nooooo i was just not counting my chickens..................one is defo mine?????


 
How many times do you need telling:bash:

*ONE OF MY DUPRASI BABIES BELONGS TO DITTA*

*signed MD Roderick*

*Now do you believe me:whistling2:*


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> How many times do you need telling:bash:
> 
> *ONE OF MY DUPRASI BABIES BELONGS TO DITTA*
> 
> *signed MD Roderick*
> 
> *Now do you believe me:whistling2:*


 shell do you have eny experiance with having cats spayed if so could you comment on my thread please


----------



## Cillah

Ditta that also means you *have* to take lots and lots of photos of your duprasi for us all to see. Especially of him or her sleeping ! I'm not obsessed or anything..


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> How many times do you need telling:bash:
> 
> *ONE OF MY DUPRASI BABIES BELONGS TO DITTA*
> 
> *signed MD Roderick*
> 
> *Now do you believe me:whistling2:*


 wow really????





ok i believe you:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Ditta that also means you *have* to take lots and lots of photos of your duprasi for us all to see. Especially of him or her sleeping ! I'm not obsessed or anything..


 i will take tons of pics of my coffeebean cillah, he/she will be living on my computor desk


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> wow really????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i believe you:flrt:


 
:lol2: Thank god thats sorted now


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Thank god thats sorted now


 why is it sleeping on its back ?


----------



## Shell195

Brett said:


> why is it sleeping on its back ?


 

Its what they do, which makes them so appealing:flrt:


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> Its what they do, which makes them so appealing:flrt:


 how much are you selling them for ?


----------



## Shell195

Brett said:


> how much are you selling them for ?


£20 but they are all sold and I didnt even need to advertise them for sale:lol2: Sadly there arent many around at the minute:bash:


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> £20 but they are all sold and I didnt even need to advertise them for sale:lol2: Sadly there arent many around at the minute:bash:


 :devil: let me know when you have some more for sale please


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Thank you everyone. Sammy, one of my bestest friends who lives in Gloucester has been trying for a baby since she got married about 10 or more years ago and has had 13 miscarriages! Don't know how she got through them but she did. She's given up now though and her husband has had the snip and she would have been such a great mother!


 
Thats a shame I still live in hope but i dont think it will ever happen especially as Iturned 40 this past year lol but I still have a little time to try again


----------



## Amalthea

Watched BGT and am heading out to the movies....... Gonna see Death at a Funeral. Looks funny 

There was (and still is, really) loads wrong with me as a child, too, Cilla. Healthy baby, but that's about where it stopped. Oh well.


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> It just breaks my heart when I hear things like that. Everyone should be able to have their own children. It's so sad when they can't. I don't think I would be able to handle it if it was me to be honest.
> 
> The worst thing is and this might sound nasty.. Is that all of these lovely people can't have children while people who are having baby after baby for the benefits (In Australia you get $3000 for having a child so roughly £1500) can have as many as they like. It's not fair.


~I know what oyu mean i watch jeremy Kyle and when i see someof the peopel on there and the way they treat their kids makes me so angry as i would give my right arm for a child


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Watched BGT and am heading out to the movies....... Gonna see Death at a Funeral. Looks funny
> 
> There was (and still is, really) loads wrong with me as a child, too, Cilla. Healthy baby, but that's about where it stopped. Oh well.


Same. I am meant to not be able to walk by the time I am 40. The nurse didn't record the hormone drug she gave my mum to make me grow and double dosed her. Her stomach grew four inches overnight. My legs grew but my muscles didn't. So they are too tight and I had to spend all of my younger years in physio stretching them out enough to be able to walk. Glad I can now!

And I have really flat feet. Flattest my podiatrist had ever seen. They are so flat when I leave footprints the print curves out where my arch should be.

Oh and Shell you have to keep me informed too. I doubt you'll forget though.. Haha. I have been pretty keen :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> ~I know what oyu mean i watch jeremy Kyle and when i see someof the peopel on there and the way they treat their kids makes me so angry as i would give my right arm for a child


I'm so sorry. It must be hard. But you shouldn't give up hope just yet. Like you said.. You have a little more time .

It is wrong how they treat their children though.


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I'm so sorry. It must be hard. But you shouldn't give up hope just yet. Like you said.. You have a little more time .
> 
> It is wrong how they treat their children though.


I never give up on anyhting I have had ill health since i was born and still it gets worse every year but i can still smile and thats what counts. I have lots of friends children who come to me as they say i am such fun and loads of nephews too but only one niece lol.I used to run a x stitch club for all the underprivileged local kids and they still ask me to start it up again but my health wont allow it. But i know there are ppl out there alot worse off than me


----------



## Shell195

You are all such brave determined people:notworthy:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> You are all such brave determined people:notworthy:


Ty Shell mind you, you are pretty special yourself, I wish i had your get up and go I truly do


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Ty Shell mind you, you are pretty special yourself, I wish i had your get up and go I truly do


 

Im not as active as I used to be, its called age but listening to you lot makes me feel selfish for ever moaning.


----------



## ditta

shelllllllllllllllllllll



problem .......cat doesnt want me destroying the perfecto's i.e. removing siliconed shelves...........so ive got 2 spare 45x45x45 exos.....is one of them gonna suitable for coffybean????


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Im not as active as I used to be, its called age but listening to you lot makes me feel selfish for ever moaning.


Never feel bad about having a moan it is what makes us human and we love hearing it and it makes us feel good to know we arent the only ones with problems if you know what i mean


----------



## tomwilson

bloody hell that took ages to catch up on, had to bath our nephew, and then it was time for tea lol, i'll try to remember every one i wanted to reply to 

eileen best of luck to elise

sammy some times things happen when you least expect

3 for cilla
1, i agree whole hearted about the people who just seem to pop out kids every time their in season, stop the rut for god sake, its really not fair on those who can't

2, we have a friend whos birth was similar to yours the dr thought she was dead and had even started to remove her from the womb and sliced into her head before they realised she was still alive, 

3, my mum had a pregnancy between me and my younger brother and the doctors told her that she would be a still born and even if she did live she would have no quality of life and have died soon after, my mum had an abortion but after the autopsy it turned out that she would have had dwarfism and lung problems but other than that she'd have been fine

as for birthdays ours was the greatest when i was younger mine is in march, my dads was in april, brother is in may and my mum is in june


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shelllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> 
> problem .......cat doesnt want me destroying the perfecto's i.e. removing siliconed shelves...........so ive got 2 spare 45x45x45 exos.....is one of them gonna suitable for coffybean????


 
Noooo thats to small  Cant you get hold of a 2 ft tank off freeycle and stick a wire lid on it


----------



## sammy1969

I know tom and I still hope every day and if not i willtry to foster or adopt just have to the money up together to adopt


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I know tom and I still hope every day and if not i willtry to foster or adopt just have to the money up together to adopt


 i remember i coupkle who where freinds with my mum and dad had used IVF treatment 3 times and failed and when she was forty they conceived naturaly out of nowhere once they had given up


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Noooo thats to small  Cant you get hold of a 2 ft tank off freeycle and stick a wire lid on it


 i will dismantle the perfecto then sod her its my tank :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i remember i coupkle who where freinds with my mum and dad had used IVF treatment 3 times and failed and when she was forty they conceived naturaly out of nowhere once they had given up


My aunt was told she would never have any more children after she had her eldest son then after shehad given up all hope of ever having another she fell pregnant 17 years later. I was wiht herwhen shehad her first scan and we were both convinced it was a cyst as we both have PCOS I saw the baby first and my chin hit the floor I cant put her responce on here lol when she looked at the screen and saw what I saw but suffice to say Stuart is very special to both of us as we went through it all togehter


----------



## Cillah

Wow Tom those are pretty horrible. I think if there was a chance of something being seriously wrong with my child and they told me the only thing I could do was abort.. I'd be pretty torn between the two options. It's a position no one should ever have to be in. =/


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Wow Tom those are pretty horrible. I think if there was a chance of something being seriously wrong with my child and they told me the only thing I could do was abort.. I'd be pretty torn between the two options. It's a position no one should ever have to be in. =/


 true my mum was very angry butn there was more to it i don't know if anyone on here knows about the alder hey organ scandle, well basicly the hospital took her body and when the scandle was puplicised we where able to cliam it back and had a funeral for her when i was 12. i was young when the scandle came out and didn't under stand properly so sorry if i have got it wrong


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> true my mum was very angry butn there was more to it i don't know if anyone on here knows about the alder hey organ scandle, well basicly the hospital took her body and when the scandle was puplicised we where able to cliam it back and had a funeral for her when i was 12. i was young when the scandle came out and didn't under stand properly so sorry if i have got it wrong



No idea because obviously I'm not English but that sounds horrible.. I know it is still bad but at least you were able to get the body back and have a funeral for her.


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> true my mum was very angry butn there was more to it i don't know if anyone on here knows about the alder hey organ scandle, well basicly the hospital took her body and when the scandle was puplicised we where able to cliam it back and had a funeral for her when i was 12. i was young when the scandle came out and didn't under stand properly so sorry if i have got it wrong


 
Oh my god Tom I remember this scandal well I am so sorry your family had to go through that it was terrible, I know htere was alot not told about it but for any family to be put through this is horrible.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Oh my god Tom I remember this scandal well I am so sorry your family had to go through that it was terrible, I know htere was alot not told about it but for any family to be put through this is horrible.


 my mum sheilded us from alot of what was going on but obviously with it being on the news and in the paper we got to know more than she wanted us to, i was very angry after that as my parents got divorced soon aterward and although they never said it i always blamed it on my little sister a fact i feel very guilty about now and i have even decided that if i ever have a daughter she will have her name


----------



## temerist

evening all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> evening all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 hi ian


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> my mum sheilded us from alot of what was going on but obviously with it being on the news and in the paper we got to know more than she wanted us to, i was very angry after that as my parents got divorced soon aterward and although they never said it i always blamed it on my little sister a fact i feel very guilty about now and i have even decided that if i ever have a daughter she will have her name


It is hard to understand when stuff like this happen whatever your age hun, and easy to find blame in such things especially when young as oyu dont understand everything that has happened. But at least you know what happened now and can come to terms with it all


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> evening all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hi sexy lol HEy why i am not on your list of wenches lol after all my efforts on the men only thread lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You are vey good at disappearing lately:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> evening all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 oi you i got your pm, did you get my reply??
oh and evening did you know im getting a baby coffybean:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I am going to bed everyone! Goodnight all  x


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> You are vey good at disappearing lately:whistling2:


 
I have just realised I used to have a pair of duprasi's I knew I had seem them somewhere and just found an old photo of mine and realised they were the same as in your sig Shell


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I am going to bed everyone! Goodnight all  x


 night cillah im going soon too just need to give the skunks their morios and hope baby dice eats all her before she tips the dish over under the bed:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Nite Cilla


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i will dismantle the perfecto then sod her its my tank :lol2:


 
Maybe just dont put anything near the shelves so the baby cant climb up, they do climb a bit but because they are round and flat they are very clumsy and fall off easily:roll:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Maybe just dont put anything near the shelves so the baby cant climb up, they do climb a bit but because they are round and flat they are very clumsy and fall off easily:roll:


 but but but im not allowing my coffybean to have anything that may injure him/her...........is coffy a he or a she?


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> You are vey good at disappearing lately:whistling2:


only today been reconnected, forgot to pay my bill. been having people round the last 2 days putting valuations on some of my land, not been nice



ditta said:


> oi you i got your pm, did you get my reply??
> oh and evening did you know im getting a baby coffybean:lol2:


yes got your pm thanks and will reply

what breed is your coffybean? nescafe or golden blend, or is it one of those cheap and nasty "own brand" makes



sammy1969 said:


> Hi sexy lol HEy why i am not on your list of wenches lol after all my efforts on the men only thread lol


Better :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> only today been reconnected, forgot to pay my bill. been having people round the last 2 days putting valuations on some of my land, not been nice
> 
> 
> 
> yes got your pm thanks and will reply
> 
> what breed is your coffybean? nescafe or golden blend, or is it one of those cheap and nasty "own brand" makes
> 
> 
> 
> Better :lol2:


YAY yes much better thankyou hun


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> My birthday is on the 18th of June


My God, I was getting married before you were even thought of! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Watched BGT and am heading out to the movies....... Gonna see Death at a Funeral. Looks funny


Jen, death at a funeral is hilarious, but it is a certain type of humour. If you don't like toilet humour you won't enjoy it. If you aren't a prude then you should.

Needless to say I loved it! In fact all my family loved it! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> You are all such brave determined people:notworthy:


They are Shell, aren't they!



sammy1969 said:


> Oh my god Tom I remember this scandal well I am so sorry your family had to go through that it was terrible, I know htere was alot not told about it but for any family to be put through this is horrible.


Sadly I remember Alder Hey too! An awful business it was - they took children's organs without asking parent's consent, which is reprehensible. :bash:



Shell195 said:


> You are vey good at disappearing lately:whistling2:


He's RFUK's Scarlet Pimpernel! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> only today been reconnected, forgot to pay my bill. been having people round the last 2 days putting valuations on some of my land, not been nice
> 
> 
> 
> yes got your pm thanks and will reply
> 
> what breed is your coffybean? nescafe or golden blend, or is it one of those cheap and nasty "own brand" makes
> 
> 
> 
> Better :lol2:


 :gasp::gaspnly the top notch coffybean will be coming here, nescafe gold blend all the way:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> but but but im not allowing my coffybean to have anything that may injure him/her...........is coffy a he or a she?


 
Im not sure yet what sex do you really want?
Jen wants a male(I think)
Luxy wants a male 
Someone else doesnt mind but Im not sure which sex I should have as I want to get another unrelated one to pair it up with at some point in the future 
I know what I mean:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> evening all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ello pervy pants 


Cillah said:


> I am going to bed everyone! Goodnight all  x


night hun


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> only today been reconnected, forgot to pay my bill. been having people round the last 2 days putting valuations on some of my land, not been nice
> 
> 
> 
> yes got your pm thanks and will reply
> 
> what breed is your coffybean? nescafe or golden blend, or is it one of those cheap and nasty "own brand" makes
> 
> 
> You selling some of your land then?
> Of course Dittas baby Dup will only be the best kind, she/he is one of mine:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Night Cilla x


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> temerist said:
> 
> 
> 
> only today been reconnected, forgot to pay my bill. been having people round the last 2 days putting valuations on some of my land, not been nice
> 
> 
> 
> yes got your pm thanks and will reply
> 
> what breed is your coffybean? nescafe or golden blend, or is it one of those cheap and nasty "own brand" makes
> 
> 
> You selling some of your land then?
> Of course Dittas baby Dup will only be the best kind, she/he is one of mine:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i would like a girl then shell then you have the choice of both when you decide
Click to expand...


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> You selling some of your land then?
> Of course Dittas baby Dup will only be the best kind, she/he is one of mine:Na_Na_Na_Na:


well to be honest im nearly skint, even this will only end up being a short term solution because the money from the land/stable wont last too long. been having to reconsider the rescue unfortunatly

and ditta dont encourage these awful BYB into producing more bad quality animals. I wouldnt trust shell with an actual coffee bean let alone breeding animals :whistling2:

*runs and hides*


----------



## feorag

Night Cilla - I'm on my way to bed soon cos tomorrow Roz is dropping Eve off here at 8:15 which is normally when I'm building to getting out of bed, so another early morning tomorrow! :roll: Don't like early mornings!

Jen, just realised you'll be talking about the new Chris Rock "Death at a Funeral" and I haven't seen that - I was talking about the British film!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Night Cilla - I'm on my way to bed soon cos tomorrow Roz is dropping Eve off here at 8:15 which is normally when I'm building to getting out of bed, so another early morning tomorrow! :roll: Don't like early mornings!
> 
> Jen, just realised you'll be talking about the new Chris Rock "Death at a Funeral" and I haven't seen that - I was talking about the British film!


 this is an american african american remake of the other one isnt it?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Night Cilla - I'm on my way to bed soon cos tomorrow Roz is dropping Eve off here at 8:15 which is normally when I'm building to getting out of bed, so another early morning tomorrow! :roll: Don't like early mornings!
> 
> Jen, just realised you'll be talking about the new Chris Rock "Death at a Funeral" and I haven't seen that - I was talking about the British film!


 i liked the original too eileen been telling people about how the new one is a remake but no one believes me


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well to be honest im nearly skint, even this will only end up being a short term solution because the money from the land/stable wont last too long. been having to reconsider the rescue unfortunatly
> 
> 
> Not good
> 
> 
> and ditta dont encourage these awful BYB into producing more bad quality animals. I wouldnt trust shell with an actual coffee bean let alone breeding animals :whistling2:
> 
> *runs and hides*


You can run BUT you cant hide:bash:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> think i would like a girl then shell then you have the choice of both when you decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can have a girl:2thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> this is an american african american remake of the other one isnt it?


Apparently so.

I read the synopsis on imdb, but it didn't sound much like the original other than a man is burying his father, but I've just watched Graham Norton, who has Chris Rock on as a guest and he said it was a remake of the British original.

I loved the original!


----------



## sammy1969

Time for me to go to bed me thinks nite all see you all tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Night Sammy.

And that's me off now! I'm buggered! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Time for me to go to bed me thinks nite all see you all tomorrow


goodnight


----------



## Shell195

Night Sammy and Eileen x


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: me lol


Oh, sorry Tom! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> It just breaks my heart when I hear things like that. Everyone should be able to have their own children. It's so sad when they can't. I don't think I would be able to handle it if it was me to be honest.
> 
> The worst thing is and this might sound nasty.. Is that all of these lovely people can't have children while people who are having baby after baby for the benefits (In Australia you get $3000 for having a child so roughly £1500) can have as many as they like. It's not fair.


I couldn't agree more! The rough-necks round our area are popping kids out like rabbits! 

Me & Clark would love children some day.


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't get to see what we'd planned, anyways...... It was sold out (stupid Orange Wednesdays *grumbles*). Saw The Losers instead. Was pretty good 

As for birth troubles and such..... On my Dad's side, there are lots of problems. I have an aunt that I never met. She passed away when she was 12 and was never out of diapers. My Grandmother has the mentality of about a 5 year old, as does one of my Uncles, and another Uncle has ADHD that wasn't diagnosed til he was very much an adult (Granma refused help when they were kids... said there was nothing wrong with her children). So the only "normal" one out of them is my Dad. I am petrified that our children will be like that. I've said to Gary that I will demand all the tests done and I truly don't want to bring a child into the world like my Uncle or Aunt....... ADHD I can deal with, but I just don't know about the others. Sounds horrible, doesn't it? :/


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Didn't get to see what we'd planned, anyways...... It was sold out (stupid Orange Wednesdays *grumbles*). Saw The Losers instead. Was pretty good
> 
> As for birth troubles and such..... On my Dad's side, there are lots of problems. I have an aunt that I never met. She passed away when she was 12 and was never out of diapers. My Grandmother has the mentality of about a 5 year old, as does one of my Uncles, and another Uncle has ADHD that wasn't diagnosed til he was very much an adult (Granma refused help when they were kids... said there was nothing wrong with her children). So the only "normal" one out of them is my Dad. I am petrified that our children will be like that. I've said to Gary that I will demand all the tests done and I truly don't want to bring a child into the world like my Uncle or Aunt....... ADHD I can deal with, but I just don't know about the others. Sounds horrible, doesn't it? :/


it doesnt hun, i dont think so anyway , you want a certain quality of life


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... I mean, I don't mean for it to be nasty, but I wouldn't want to spend my life like my Aunt did....  Will cross that bridge if I come to it and just hope I never do.....


On that note, I am off to bed. Sleepy.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah.... I mean, I don't mean for it to be nasty, but I wouldn't want to spend my life like my Aunt did....  Will cross that bridge if I come to it and just hope I never do.....
> 
> 
> On that note, I am off to bed. Sleepy.


night jen sleep well


----------



## Zoo-Man

What lovely weather it was here today! My tortoises enjoyed it from their outdoor enclosures.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> What lovely weather it was here today! My tortoises enjoyed it from their outdoor enclosures.


was quite nice huh  nice sunshine , nothing better in a torts eyes i bet


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen x

It was a beautiful day here too:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night Jen x
> 
> It was a beautiful day here too:2thumb:


i hope the weather stays nice, not too hot though


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i hope the weather stays nice, not too hot though


 
I hate hot weather too


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> was quite nice huh  nice sunshine , nothing better in a torts eyes i bet


Charlie liked it! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Charlie liked it! :2thumb:
> 
> image


Hes gorgeous:flrt: I have a real soft spot for torts snd owned them as a child but now I feel to old to own one


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hes gorgeous:flrt: I have a real soft spot for torts snd owned them as a child but now I feel to old to own one


Pah, don't be daft! Just leave it to me in your will :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I hate hot weather too


why can it never just be "nice" :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Charlie liked it! :2thumb:
> 
> image


aww must be great to be a tort ^^


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hes gorgeous:flrt: I have a real soft spot for torts snd owned them as a child but now I feel to old to own one


you could rescue an older one? 


listening to old songs on youtube XD right blasts from the past


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aww must be great to be a tort ^^


Freda & Charlie say it is!


----------



## Shell195

Gee Colin you are all heart:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Freda & Charlie say it is!
> 
> image


nomnomnom

OMG
this is legend
YouTube - Kaoma - Lambada


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Gee Colin you are all heart:whistling2:


:lol2: I am!

If you think overwise, why not try suing me for a few thousand pounds!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I am!
> 
> If you think overwise, why not try suing me for a few thousand pounds!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Colin, as you have been in the trade have you any idea where I can buy another Duprasi from?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I am!
> 
> If you think overwise, why not try suing me for a few thousand pounds!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


col why are you shooting eevee :'(


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> col why are you shooting eevee :'(


 
I will let Colin explain that to you:whistling2: 

Night x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I will let Colin explain that to you:whistling2:
> 
> Night x


night shell 


collll colll why kill eevee :'(


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Colin, as you have been in the trade have you any idea where I can buy another Duprasi from?


I haven't a clue hun, as we only used to sell animals bred by local breeders, and we never had Duprasi in the shop, or heard of any breeders in the area. Sorry. I will ask Jenny Dirtydozen for you tomorrow though. : victory:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone, looks like it might be another hot one today. yesterday was too hot for me. We had a tortoise with us yesterday out fundraising - ours are clocking on 50 years, but the public love to see them.

We also had a hedgehog, one of last autumn's babies and he was fascinated by everyone and everything going on around him and simply wouldn't go to sleep! it was so funny, he was up at the bars staring at everyone, which was great cos it gave them a chance to have a good luck at his little face and his "Alan Carr" teeth :lol2: I *love* hedgehogs teeth! It was about 1:30 that he suddenly just pegged out and fell asleep where he was, didn't even bury into his hay and towel, just kinda fell asleep on his feet - bless! :flrt:

Shell has NaomiR not got any Dups or expecting any? That was who Julie got hers from.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone, looks like it might be another hot one today. yesterday was too hot for me. We had a tortoise with us yesterday out fundraising - ours are clocking on 50 years, but the public love to see them.
> 
> We also had a hedgehog, one of last autumn's babies and he was fascinated by everyone and everything going on around him and simply wouldn't go to sleep! it was so funny, he was up at the bars staring at everyone, which was great cos it gave them a chance to have a good luck at his little face and his "Alan Carr" teeth :lol2: I *love* hedgehogs teeth! It was about 1:30 that he suddenly just pegged out and fell asleep where he was, didn't even bury into his hay and towel, just kinda fell asleep on his feet - bless! :flrt:
> 
> Shell has NaomiR not got any Dups or expecting any? That was who Julie got hers from.


 
Hedgehogs are so funny:flrt:
I originally bought Kissa the mum from Naomi and she has now sold them all bar her 3 girls who are pets as they wouldnt breed. Its not proving easy to get hold of another one:bash:


----------



## Cillah

I hate hot weather too but it's something I am used to. My town was often over 40C. It gets to 47C. The temperature it is now is our Winter. So quite a change for me. I used to think anything under 20C was cold but now when I see the weather I get happy when I see anything over 15C! It's crazy. Martin thinks it's funny how cold I get and I just laugh because he's going to Australia for Christmas next year and that's when it is really hot .

Martins brother is bringing his hamster over today! I am pretty excited as it'll be my first I get to pick up and whatnot. Good experience for Charlie .


----------



## tomwilson

good morning more child minding for me today


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I couldn't bear the couple of degress increase in temperature when I moved down south a long time ago!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> :lol2: I couldn't bear the couple of degress increase in temperature when I moved down south a long time ago!


What temperature does it get to where you live? I have always told Martin when we are set up (we have big dreams.. Not sure how realistic though) that I want to move to a warmer part of England. No idea where that is but it's years away . We want to buy land and build our own home. It is really common to do in Australia but I don't know if it is here?

Good morning Tom . I would love to look after children. I used to


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> What temperature does it get to where you live? I have always told Martin when we are set up (we have big dreams.. Not sure how realistic though) that I want to move to a warmer part of England. No idea where that is but it's years away . We want to buy land and build our own home. It is really common to do in Australia but I don't know if it is here?
> 
> Good morning Tom . I would love to look after children. I used to


he's going through a strange phase at the moment though tells alot of porkys, and cries if you knock him by accident and its very hard to get him to stop and accept it was an accident when you apolagise but the rest of the time he is the best behaved child in the world

edit- i like the idea of buying land


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> he's going through a strange phase at the moment though tells alot of porkys, and cries if you knock him by accident and its very hard to get him to stop and accept it was an accident when you apolagise but the rest of the time he is the best behaved child in the world
> 
> edit- i like the idea of buying land


Oh, I see. Hopefully he will be well behaved 

Yeah me too. Then we can build a house that we like on it. We only want a couple of acres. Which I guess is still expensive. But apparently building is cheaper than buying a lot of houses as they go up in age and are pretty small. This is just what I've heard. We plan/hope to be married in 2012 and getting a move on with the house after that. Giving it ten years from now so we can plan it proper


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Oh, I see. Hopefully he will be well behaved
> 
> Yeah me too. Then we can build a house that we like on it. We only want a couple of acres. Which I guess is still expensive. But apparently building is cheaper than buying a lot of houses as they go up in age and are pretty small. This is just what I've heard. We plan/hope to be married in 2012 and getting a move on with the house after that. Giving it ten years from now so we can plan it proper


 land on its own isn't that expensive, its when it has buildings on it that the price goes up


----------



## Cillah

Yeah. We just want to buy plain land and then build on it. Then we will have a house specifically for what we want.. And a rather large pet room for me .

That's the plan anyway. We just somehow need to earn that kind of money. Keep dreamin' I guess


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> good morning more child minding for me today


And me! Only I've just got one this morning and she's with me at home. her mum dropped her off on the way to a hospital appointment for Daniel adn she's going to ring me when she gets home, then I'll go over there and get Daniel.

It's too hot a day for me to take the dog with me, so I'm gonna walk him as soon as she rings and then head over there and I think I'll take them to the sanctuary as it's open today.

Cilla, temperatures up here seem to be getting hotter, but they're almost always a couple of degrees lower than the midlands and south. If you want warmer than Manchester, then you need to head to the home counties and the south.

The problem with buying land, if it's in the middle of nowhere, (because if it isn't it'll be more expensive) is whether the services are available and if they aren't how much they'll cost you and planning permissioh of course!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> And me! Only I've just got one this morning and she's with me at home. her mum dropped her off on the way to a hospital appointment for Daniel adn she's going to ring me when she gets home, then I'll go over there and get Daniel.
> 
> It's too hot a day for me to take the dog with me, so I'm gonna walk him as soon as she rings and then head over there and I think I'll take them to the sanctuary as it's open today.
> 
> Cilla, temperatures up here seem to be getting hotter, but they're almost always a couple of degrees lower than the midlands and south. If you want warmer than Manchester, then you need to head to the home counties and the south.
> 
> The problem with buying land, if it's in the middle of nowhere, (because if it isn't it'll be more expensive) is whether the services are available and if they aren't how much they'll cost you and planning permissioh of course!


I lived in the bush at home so I kind of know about not having services. The only water we had was tank water and because it doesn't rain in Australia, we had to buy it often.

But we have years to work it out. We're just starting out. But it can't hurt to think ahead 

I don't think I will mind the temperature if I manage to adjust. I slowly am but you guys think it is warm.. So maybe I'm not :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Ive been cleaning this morning and am going shopping shortly:bash: This afternoon Daniel has his ECG results at hospital but as its with general medicine and not cardiology Im presuming his heart is fine. I will update you later

I would love to live in a remote part of Todmorden:no1:


----------



## Cillah

Good luck! I hope it all goes well 

15 minutes until Bobo the hamster comes over for the weekend. Just been cleaning the house up a bit. Making sure everything is tidy and shaking my head at Sheen who continues to tip his food dish over. I don't know how to stop it.. But I will win!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Good luck! I hope it all goes well
> 
> 15 minutes until Bobo the hamster comes over for the weekend. Just been cleaning the house up a bit. Making sure everything is tidy and shaking my head at Sheen who continues to tip his food dish over. I don't know how to stop it.. But I will win!


 get a heavier food dish maybe?


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I lived in the bush at home so I kind of know about not having services. The only water we had was tank water and because it doesn't rain in Australia, we had to buy it often.
> 
> But we have years to work it out. We're just starting out. But it can't hurt to think ahead
> 
> I don't think I will mind the temperature if I manage to adjust. I slowly am but you guys think it is warm.. So maybe I'm not :whistling2:


You will adjust. My aunt lived in the north east for over 60 years and then moved to Brownsville on the east coast of America on the Mexican border. Within a few years she was struggling with the cold weather when she came home for holidays!



Shell195 said:


> Morning all. Ive been cleaning this morning and am going shopping shortly:bash: This afternoon Daniel has his ECG results at hospital but as its with general medicine and not cardiology Im presuming his heart is fine. I will update you later
> 
> I would love to live in a remote part of Todmorden:no1:


Yes, let's know what they say about Daniel. I hope it's good news! : victory:

Well I'm off now. Roz has just phoned to say she's home so got to walk the dog and then head off!


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> get a heavier food dish maybe?


I have. Still manages to tip it over. During the night when I'm asleep usually. I've put it in different spots and everything. I wonder if I can get something to keep it in the one spot. He seems to tip it over for shits and giggles. If he was Martin's, I'd laugh 

How is Charlie this morning ?

-

Yeah I am sure I will adjust. I am already.. A little. This temperature today is ohkay for me and when I first got here I was struggling with it. My first winter here is going to be a killer though, I think


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I have. Still manages to tip it over. During the night when I'm asleep usually. I've put it in different spots and everything. I wonder if I can get something to keep it in the one spot. He seems to tip it over for shits and giggles. If he was Martin's, I'd laugh
> 
> How is Charlie this morning ?
> 
> -
> 
> Yeah I am sure I will adjust. I am already.. A little. This temperature today is ohkay for me and when I first got here I was struggling with it. My first winter here is going to be a killer though, I think


hes ok going to handle them in a little while, 2 of his brothers managed to dislodge the water bottle and make an escape yesterday but their back now


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have. Still manages to tip it over. During the night when I'm asleep usually. I've put it in different spots and everything. I wonder if I can get something to keep it in the one spot. He seems to tip it over for shits and giggles. If he was Martin's, I'd laugh
> 
> How is Charlie this morning ?
> 
> -
> 
> Yeah I am sure I will adjust. I am already.. A little. This temperature today is ohkay for me and when I first got here I was struggling with it. My first winter here is going to be a killer though, I think


but if they dont tip it over they cant find the bestest food at the bottom :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hes ok going to handle them in a little while, 2 of his brothers managed to dislodge the water bottle and make an escape yesterday but their back now


How naughty! We have Bobo here now and she's so big! She's like a guniea pig. I didn't know they got that big :blush:

Haha yeah but there is no food left when I look at them! I have another mouse who tips it out and then wets it. It's so weird.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> How naughty! We have Bobo here now and she's so big! She's like a guniea pig. I didn't know they got that big :blush:
> 
> Haha yeah but there is no food left when I look at them! I have another mouse who tips it out and then wets it. It's so weird.


females do get bigger lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> females do get bigger lol


Will Charlie get anywhere near as big as she is. She is as big as two of my hands. ?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Will Charlie get anywhere near as big as she is. She is as big as two of my hands. ?


lol bigggg girl , he will be a bit smaller , my male sits in my hand with his head and back end going over the end...if that makes sense


----------



## Shell195

I think we need a photo of this giant hammy Cilla:flrt:
Twinkle my girl is quite a large girl and she makes me laugh as every night she rattles the cage bars which means she ready to go in her ball. I never used to like balls but have changed my mind after seeing how much pleasure Twinkle gets from it.


----------



## tomwilson

i preffer the smaller syrians than larger ones just for asthetics tbh


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I think we need a photo of this giant hammy Cilla:flrt:
> Twinkle my girl is quite a large girl and she makes me laugh as every night she rattles the cage bars which means she ready to go in her ball. I never used to like balls but have changed my mind after seeing how much pleasure Twinkle gets from it.


we do 
aye some love the hamster ball 


tomwilson said:


> i preffer the smaller syrians than larger ones just for asthetics tbh


i prefer the bigger ones, they are meant to be big lol


----------



## Shell195

I like big ones too, my chinese girl "Mimi" is soooooooo cute and very friendly but she looks tiny next to other peoples


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i prefer the bigger ones, they are meant to be big lol


only through selective breeding, i like them looking lean although i did see a lovely plump girl in the adpotion mcentre at pets at home almost ended up with another hammy lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I like big ones too, my chinese girl "Mimi" is soooooooo cute and very friendly but she looks tiny next to other peoples


does she curl herself around your thumb?


----------



## Cillah

I will take photos of her later today. She's the first hamster I've seen and held so maybe she isn't thaaaat big. She's so soft too . Promise by tonight you'll see her .

He always gave me two big wooden cube toys for the mice. It was very kind .


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> only through selective breeding, i like them looking lean although i did see a lovely plump girl in the adpotion mcentre at pets at home almost ended up with another hammy lol


see i think its crappy breeding thats brought the size down


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I will take photos of her later today. She's the first hamster I've seen and held so maybe she isn't thaaaat big. She's so soft too . Promise by tonight you'll see her .
> 
> He always gave me two big wooden cube toys for the mice. It was very kind .


awww 
what colour is she? will have to upload some hammy pics to show you from when i bred them


----------



## Amalthea

"Morning" guys  Been lazy today... Relaxing in bed with the mutt..... *blush*

I, too, want to buy land and build on it, Cilla  I would, however, LOVE one of these old farm houses we see in the small towns (Darwin is lovely).

Shell, want me to ask about for a dub for ya? I have friends that regularly go over to the continent to get critters for their shop in Shropshire, so maybe they'd be able to find another for ya. But I'd need to know what sex you'd want.

Cilla, 40 degrees is TOO hot for me, but I'd deal with it to live in Australia....... I just really want to work with Aussie wildlife.


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww
> what colour is she? will have to upload some hammy pics to show you from when i bred them


She's black! She has some white bits under her tummy. I don't know much about colours though


----------



## Cillah

Jen I think it is possible . Just going to rake a lot of work. I lived in Queensland. That's why it was so hot. It does get quite cold in Victoria and they have mild temperatures often. But in Summer it'll still get to 30. If you lived in Aus you know you wouldn't have as much freedom with owning pets as you do here .


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I know.... As long as I can keep cats (which would be indoor cats, anyways), dogs, and rats, I could be happy. And I would work at getting the licensing needed to keep gliders. I could have an outdoor aviary for them!!!! *dreams*


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hedgehogs are so funny:flrt:
> I originally bought Kissa the mum from Naomi and she has now sold them all bar her 3 girls who are pets as they wouldnt breed. Its not proving easy to get hold of another one:bash:


 
i have a source but he has a waiting list:bash:


----------



## ditta

just got a letter from doctors, i have a cyst on my ovary im going in to see her at 4.30 so will know more then


----------



## Amalthea

Got everything crossed for ya, Ditta!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Got everything crossed for ya, Ditta!! {{{hugs}}}


 thanks jen


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I know.... As long as I can keep cats (which would be indoor cats, anyways), dogs, and rats, I could be happy. And I would work at getting the licensing needed to keep gliders. I could have an outdoor aviary for them!!!! *dreams*


Yeah you can keep cats unless you are after exotic breeds like Savannah and Bengal .

You can keep rats too but not even half of the colours and variations you can get here. Aus won't ship rats in so we have what we've bred . Still cute though .

Most houses have larger yards. Unless you live in an estate but still larger than here. When I was in suburbia I was on half an acre .

You also have to register your cats and digs with the council and pay them every year .


----------



## Amalthea

My dream rat variety is a "down under", though, and nearly all of them are in AU *lol*

I, too, am used to bigger yards..... At home, my house was about twice the size of the one we live in here and my yard was MASSIVE (although, I didn't realise it at the time). I hate not having much room outside.


----------



## ashley

Hi everyone!

Stuart's finally agreed to let me have a hammy :flrt: I'm so hoping the blue boy is still there. If not, I won't speak to him! He was worried the snakes might not like having a hamster in the house so I explained that it doesn't bother them having the cats or dead mice etc. and that it was a special ninja hamster so it would be fine :lol2: Just need to convince him to get me a lemming now!

Sammy, I understand a bit of what you mean. Of course, we haven't really tried for a baby yet but I can't describe the pain, the anger and the shock of being told at 21 that I was in effect infertile at the moment and seeing many cysts on each ovary with some big enough to see before the ultrasound was set to the right frequency. After being messed around something rotten, I finally have an appointment next Wednesday at the hospital to try get some medication sorted out to control it and hopefully get me on the road to being fertile again. I know it's maybe not for the right reasons but I wish they had seen me last June when I had my first appointment rather than telling me I had been referred to the wrong clinic, as maybe I wouldn't look like the Michelin man in my wedding dress :lol2:

Jen, I know what you mean about being broody! We were talking about starting a family after our wedding, but have decided to wait another few years to try to get the PCOS under control. Because of this, I've just accepted an offshore job which should allow me to save a few pennies for when/if it does happen.

I was going to reply to something else but my mind's gone blank!

Also, hi Ian!


----------



## ashley

ditta said:


> just got a letter from doctors, i have a cyst on my ovary im going in to see her at 4.30 so will know more then


I hope everything goes well for you : victory:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> My dream rat variety is a "down under", though, and nearly all of them are in AU *lol*
> 
> I, too, am used to bigger yards..... At home, my house was about twice the size of the one we live in here and my yard was MASSIVE (although, I didn't realise it at the time). I hate not having much room outside.


That's because DU originated in Aus . They are pretty cute. You could also get brindle mice .

Yeah my house at home is large. About 400sqm. My whole house would fit in the open plan dining area. Everyone in Aus said it was large but I was pretty stubborn on realising that. Our yard is 8 acres and it includes bush land. Big difference. But we are hoping to get two acres or so and building..


----------



## Amalthea

We didn't wanna start a family until my final visa was done and over with, so there's no chance of being kicked out of the country..... That visa is due in October.


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> That's because DU originated in Aus . They are pretty cute. You could also get brindle mice .
> 
> Yeah my house at home is large. About 400sqm. My whole house would fit in the open plan dining area. Everyone in Aus said it was large but I was pretty stubborn on realising that. Our yard is 8 acres and it includes bush land. Big difference. But we are hoping to get two acres or so and building..


*nods* And I want brindle mice, too!! *lol*

My house wasn't THAT big... And I have never had that much land! But land is a lot cheaper and easier to obtain in AU. 

This is my home:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> does she curl herself around your thumb?


 
She curls her tail round my finger:2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> "Morning" guys  Been lazy today... Relaxing in bed with the mutt..... *blush*
> 
> I, too, want to buy land and build on it, Cilla  I would, however, LOVE one of these old farm houses we see in the small towns (Darwin is lovely).
> 
> *Shell, want me to ask about for a dub for ya? I have friends that regularly go over to the continent to get critters for their shop in Shropshire, so maybe they'd be able to find another for ya. But I'd need to know what sex you'd want.*
> 
> Cilla, 40 degrees is TOO hot for me, but I'd deal with it to live in Australia....... I just really want to work with Aussie wildlife.


 
A female please:no1: then I can sell the last baby as it is related so I cant mate it to either of my 2 and I have a lovely girl waiting who is so desperate to own one so I could share them all



ditta said:


> i have a source but he has a waiting list:bash:


Hopefully Jen can help me and I will keep on looking



ditta said:


> just got a letter from doctors, i have a cyst on my ovary im going in to see her at 4.30 so will know more then


 
Hopefully now they know what it is they can sort it . *Hugs


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> She's black! She has some white bits under her tummy. I don't know much about colours though


awww black hamsters are lovely 


ditta said:


> just got a letter from doctors, i have a cyst on my ovary im going in to see her at 4.30 so will know more then


oh no 


ashley said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stuart's finally agreed to let me have a hammy :flrt: I'm so hoping the blue boy is still there. If not, I won't speak to him! He was worried the snakes might not like having a hamster in the house so I explained that it doesn't bother them having the cats or dead mice etc. and that it was a special ninja hamster so it would be fine :lol2: Just need to convince him to get me a lemming now!
> 
> Sammy, I understand a bit of what you mean. Of course, we haven't really tried for a baby yet but I can't describe the pain, the anger and the shock of being told at 21 that I was in effect infertile at the moment and seeing many cysts on each ovary with some big enough to see before the ultrasound was set to the right frequency. After being messed around something rotten, I finally have an appointment next Wednesday at the hospital to try get some medication sorted out to control it and hopefully get me on the road to being fertile again. I know it's maybe not for the right reasons but I wish they had seen me last June when I had my first appointment rather than telling me I had been referred to the wrong clinic, as maybe I wouldn't look like the Michelin man in my wedding dress :lol2:
> 
> Jen, I know what you mean about being broody! We were talking about starting a family after our wedding, but have decided to wait another few years to try to get the PCOS under control. Because of this, I've just accepted an offshore job which should allow me to save a few pennies for when/if it does happen.
> 
> I was going to reply to something else but my mind's gone blank!
> 
> Also, hi Ian!


oooh pics if you get it what kind is it?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> She curls her tail round my finger:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A female please:no1: then I can sell the last baby as it is related so I cant mate it to either of my 2 and I have a lovely girl waiting who is so desperate to own one so I could share them all
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Jen can help me and I will keep on looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully now they know what it is they can sort it . *Hugs


awwwww :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

You can't see mine on that because I live in the bush  but when I get home I will show you some. I am using my phone at the moment .

I miss my brindle mouse. She was proper brindle. Really red and dark. Very pretty. Wouldn't breed though sadly .


----------



## Shell195

Took Dan to the hospital only to be told they had brought his appointment forward and it seems the letter never got sent out. They cant make him another as he hasnt seen the cardiologist about his ECG and he was meant to have been sent an appointment but they never did. This on top of all the appointments they have already changed:gasp: He now has to go back to his GP and they have to contact the hospital to ask for the letter they never recieved, the whole thing has really p1ssed me off as all the time Dan is still getting symptoms so still no light at the end of the tunnel:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I'd be pissed, too, Shell!! That's disgusting!!! 

I'll ask my friend if they are planning a trip to the mainland for critters any time soon...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'd be pissed, too, Shell!! That's disgusting!!!
> 
> I'll ask my friend if they are planning a trip to the mainland for critters any time soon...


Thanks Jen and I will ask Pouchie too:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

No problem  One of the good things about keeping rodents... You can import them from over there without any quarentine


----------



## Cillah

These are the best photos I could find..

Some of my yard










The back of my house.. In the dark. Can't see all of it =/. All you can see is the living room area.


----------



## Amalthea

And I'd love to have horses, too.... Need land! *grumbles*

Looks like a really nice house!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> And I'd love to have horses, too.... Need land! *grumbles*
> 
> Looks like a really nice house!


She's an amazing horse. Her name is Epona. She stands on the back door on the patio (You can see it) at the door and neighs whenever we go past for us to give her a carrot. She follows you around and licks you. I couldn't ask for a better horse 

Thank you! My house was only two years old when we got it in 2008. The owners built it but his work is one where you often move around so they had to see it really fast. So we lucked out


----------



## Shell195

*Jealous


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Thanks Jen and I will ask Pouchie too:2thumb:


I hope you find a non related Duppy -crosses fingers- :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

My dream horse is a friesian  On day... *dreams*


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> just got a letter from doctors, i have a cyst on my ovary im going in to see her at 4.30 so will know more then


Then I know exactly the pain you have beenj going through, cos like I said earlier I had one about 25 or so years ago and it certainly wasn't fun



Shell195 said:


> Took Dan to the hospital only to be told they had brought his appointment forward and it seems the letter never got sent out. They cant make him another as he hasnt seen the cardiologist about his ECG and he was meant to have been sent an appointment but they never did. This on top of all the appointments they have already changed:gasp: He now has to go back to his GP and they have to contact the hospital to ask for the letter they never recieved, the whole thing has really p1ssed me off as all the time Dan is still getting symptoms so still no light at the end of the tunnel:bash::bash::bash:


Shell that is simply unbelievable!! Surely something can be done about such inefficiency?? I would have stood there and refused to move until they saw me! (not that it would have done any good, but at least I would have felt better!) :lol2:


Cillah said:


> I hope you find a non related Duppy -crosses fingers- :2thumb:


So do I cos I'm determined to have one, one day and I want one of Shell's!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> My dream horse is a friesian  On day... *dreams*


It will happen !

I am just keeping that attitude so one day I will be able to build a house here.. It is going to happen! I hope.. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah. It will happen one day  I think Hollywood is trying to torture me at the moment, though, cuz I am seeing LOADSA friesians in movies lately. Not fair *pouts*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah. It will happen one day  I think Hollywood is trying to torture me at the moment, though, cuz I am seeing LOADSA friesians in movies lately. Not fair *pouts*


I think Shell's signature is torturing me.. :whistling2:

What is everyone having for dinner tonight? I am going to be cooking pasta soon. Yum .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I think Shell's signature is torturing me.. :whistling2:
> 
> What is everyone having for dinner tonight? I am going to be cooking pasta soon. Yum .


 
Hopefully you wont have to long to wait for a baby dup:lol2:
Ive just cooked for my youngest son and oh as they had to leave for work at 5.15pm which has put me off having any food myself at the minute, maybe later


----------



## Amalthea

I've got a chicken in the oven  I cut up some lemon grass to put on it, and sprinkled with some mixed spices from home. And then put a bit of butter on top and some water in the pan with mushrooms.... And gonna do baked taters to go with it


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Hopefully you wont have to long to wait for a baby dup:lol2:
> Ive just cooked for my youngest son and oh as they had to leave for work at 5.15pm which has put me off having any food myself at the minute, maybe later


You have to go over *everything *with me before I get him/her. I've done so much research but there isn't that much out there to be honest. :blush:

I just finished cleaning Dippys tank out. Smells so much better and now he's trying to hide under the laptop. After dinner I will get the hamster out and take photos for everyone .

Jen I wish I could cook like you! :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

okay back from doctors.......got to have another scan in 6 weeks as it only small atm, but ive been getting pain in my left side, this cyst is on the right side lol go figure...........i also booked in for an xray tomoz for a very swollen finger joint......it never rains but it bloody pours..........:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cilla, honestly, it's just trying things. And I've gotten much more adventurous since my Step Mom gave me a few pointers. The worst thing that could happen is it doesn't work. No biggie. Just don't try that particular thing again  Yesterday, I made sausage casserole (and Gary made squished taters... he's good at that). Pick things that are relatively easy and only need one pot. Like stews and such... Can't go wrong.


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> okay back from doctors.......got to have another scan in 6 weeks as it only small atm, but ive been getting pain in my left side, this cyst is on the right side lol go figure...........i also booked in for an xray tomoz for a very swollen finger joint......it never rains but it bloody pours..........:lol2:


Well, that's better than it coulda been, I guess.... Hopefully your finger is alright, though!

I really should go see the dr about my hip.... I know I said I'd go if it didn't get any better, but I haven't :blush: And yesterday at work I fell down 3 or 4 stairs. Now my ankle, knee, and hip on that side hurt. :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Cilla, honestly, it's just trying things. And I've gotten much more adventurous since my Step Mom gave me a few pointers. The worst thing that could happen is it doesn't work. No biggie. Just don't try that particular thing again  Yesterday, I made sausage casserole (and Gary made squished taters... he's good at that). Pick things that are relatively easy and only need one pot. Like stews and such... Can't go wrong.


I think I am going to buy a recipe book and look through and find stuff we'd both like. At the moment we are only cooking real basic things like pasta and the rest is just stuff that can go in the oven.

When we shop as well we don't seem to buy the ingredients but I guess it's just a learning curve! I might look for a book with some stews.


----------



## Amalthea

Stews are great! I've never gone by a recipe for them, though...... Just pick your meat (I use either chicken or beef usually), and throw all your veggies (I use sweet taters, normal red skin taters, onion, carrots, mushrooms, etc etc etc) into a slow cooker with water and a couple stock cubes (to match your meat choice). Then after it's been cooking for at least 4 hours, mix some corn flour with some water and pour that in to thicken it. Easy 

Stir fries are relatively easy, too...... I slice up carrots, a yellow pepper, red onion, mushrooms, shallots, chilli, etc and then grate in some ginger and garlic. Fry with a bit of oil, add in the sauce of your choice (I use asda's teryaki sauce... something like 77p) then put in some king prawns. Fry for a bit and then serve over rice


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Well, that's better than it coulda been, I guess.... Hopefully your finger is alright, though!
> 
> I really should go see the dr about my hip.... I know I said I'd go if it didn't get any better, but I haven't :blush: And yesterday at work I fell down 3 or 4 stairs. Now my ankle, knee, and hip on that side hurt. :whistling2:


 get to the doctors young lady:whip:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Stews are great! I've never gone by a recipe for them, though...... Just pick your meat (I use either chicken or beef usually), and throw all your veggies (I use sweet taters, normal red skin taters, onion, carrots, mushrooms, etc etc etc) into a slow cooker with water and a couple stock cubes (to match your meat choice). Then after it's been cooking for at least 4 hours, mix some corn flour with some water and pour that in to thicken it. Easy
> 
> Stir fries are relatively easy, too...... I slice up carrots, a yellow pepper, red onion, mushrooms, shallots, chilli, etc and then grate in some ginger and garlic. Fry with a bit of oil, add in the sauce of your choice (I use asda's teryaki sauce... something like 77p) then put in some king prawns. Fry for a bit and then serve over rice


Mm they both sound so yum! I think we need to buy a slow cooker because we don't have one! That is something we need to do. It does sound simple so hopefully I can start soon !

Ohkay! Time to cook dinner. 

EDIT: Before I forget.. Since I have some small cages. Like one level ones. I am setting up the pet room soon and I need some kind of table or something to put them on. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Amalthea

B&Q? Or Ikea! You aren't far from Ikea.....

Sausage casserole is easy, too  Basically the same as stew, but you fry your sausages and onions in a bit of oil first... And I cook it in a casserole dish in the oven... I use onions, mushrooms, carrots, and corn. Serve over squished taters  Asda sell packets of casserole mix, which make life easy (make sure to not get the tomato flavored one... it's yucky). And I always end up needing to add in the water and corn flour mix at the end, cuz I use too many veggies for the amount of water they call for on the packet, so it ends up too thin.


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Mm they both sound so yum! I think we need to buy a slow cooker because we don't have one! That is something we need to do. It does sound simple so hopefully I can start soon !
> 
> Ohkay! Time to cook dinner.
> 
> EDIT: Before I forget.. Since I have some small cages. Like one level ones. I am setting up the pet room soon and I need some kind of table or something to put them on. Does anyone have any ideas?


 wall paper tables are very cheap and quite long:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> get to the doctors young lady:whip:


I know, I know.... :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Ditta it never rains but it pours:bash: 
Jen get to the doctors asap, *tuts

Cilla cooking is easy once you get going, my lot love cottage/shepherds pie and its so easy and quick to do
Adjust the amounts according to how many people
Minced beef/lamb(whichever you prefer), onion, cooked or tinned sliced carrots, spuds and grated cheese.
Dry fry the meat and onions then drain off fat add water to cover add a few mixed herbs, add carrots and stir, mix in gravy granules until thickened.Put in an ovenproof dish
Mash spuds amd spread on top of the meat mixture and add grated cheese. Put in oven until the cheese is bubbling and its done
When using beef mince I add a tin of oxtail soup to it and less water, you can add other veg too depends what you like

I make this in the morning and put it in the oven about 40 minutes before everyone is due home

ETA Ive never tasted this as I dont eat meat but they all assure me its very tasty


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Stews are great! I've never gone by a recipe for them, though...... Just pick your meat (I use either chicken or beef usually), and throw all your veggies (I use sweet taters, normal red skin taters, onion, carrots, mushrooms, etc etc etc) into a slow cooker with water and a couple stock cubes (to match your meat choice). Then after it's been cooking for at least 4 hours, mix some corn flour with some water and pour that in to thicken it. Easy
> 
> Stir fries are relatively easy, too...... I slice up carrots, a yellow pepper, red onion, mushrooms, shallots, chilli, etc and then grate in some ginger and garlic. Fry with a bit of oil, add in the sauce of your choice (I use asda's teryaki sauce... something like 77p) then put in some king prawns. Fry for a bit and then serve over rice


i love my slow cooker, its vpacked up in a box somewhere now though



Shell195 said:


> Ditta it never rains but it pours:bash:
> Jen get to the doctors asap, *tuts
> 
> Cilla cooking is easy once you get going, my lot love cottage/shepherds pie and its so easy and quick to do
> Adjust the amounts according to how many people
> Minced beef/lamb(whichever you prefer), onion, cooked or tinned sliced carrots, spuds and grated cheese.
> Dry fry the meat and onions then drain off fat add water to cover add a few mixed herbs, add carrots and stir, mix in gravy granules until thickened.Put in an ovenproof dish
> Mash spuds amd spread on top of the meat mixture and add grated cheese. Put in oven until the cheese is bubbling and its done
> When using beef mince I add a tin of oxtail soup to it and less water, you can add other veg too depends what you like
> 
> I make this in the morning and put it in the oven about 40 minutes before everyone is due home
> 
> ETA Ive never tasted this as I dont eat meat but they all assure me its very tasty


diana doesn't eat meat but can cook it really well not that she beleives me, only problem is if i want to cook a meal for us both i have to think of what to cook for her, usually just end up cooking the same for me too


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone just had the police round thanks to being abused and descriminated against by a woman across the way from me i cant put on here what she called me as it is that bad but suffice to say it was awful and her only reason was because i was sat outside with my neighbour who she hates. I had hoped to enjoy the beautiful sunshine we have had today which had a lovely breeze with it so it wasnt too hot and sit and do some charcoal sketches of the beautiful view i have outside.

Ashley PCOS is a terrible condition I was diagnosed over 20 years ago but stillhad no luck with conceiving and carrying a child to term but I stillhave a few years to undergo yet more treatment and have my dream come true.

AS for cooking i love it even though I cant bend to get into the oven I prepare and Glyn puts it in and gets it out for me to check. One of my favourite dishes is fish. I get a nice piece of cod, haddock salmon or tuna and cover it in butter with a little garlic and chives and a dash of white wine wrap it in foil and place it in the oven and cook for approx 20 to 25 minutes it comes up lovely then to go with it i do new potatoes cooked with a bit of butter in the water and sea salt and minted petite pois. GLyn loves it mind you he also love smy stews which i still do the old fashoined way on the hob and cooked over two days must admit though I tend to use game such as rabbit which most people dont like to hear.But I am self taught so experimentation is the key I find.


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I think Shell's signature is torturing me.. :whistling2:
> 
> What is everyone having for dinner tonight? I am going to be cooking pasta soon. Yum .


Me too! :bash:

We're having Chinese! Bought though, although I cook a mean Chinese banquet when I can be bothered! :lol: We were going out to our 2 for 1 pub, but to be honest I'm too tired and I can't be bothered so we're getting a takeaway instead.

Last night we had Moroccan lamb on cous cous. Done from scratch in my pressure cooker.

I swear by my pressure cooker. Can't be dealing with slow cookers - the pressure cooker can cook stewing meat in 20 minutes! I never plan that far ahead to set up a stew in a slow cooker.



ditta said:


> okay back from doctors.......got to have another scan in 6 weeks as it only small atm, but ive been getting pain in my left side, this cyst is on the right side lol go figure...........i also booked in for an xray tomoz for a very swollen finger joint......it never rains but it bloody pours..........:lol2:


Bloody hell Ditta! you're right it's never one thing at a time is it?



ditta said:


> get to the doctors young lady:whip:


I told her that weeks ago! Jen!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, you can do stir fries and stews without meat  My veggie stew is scrumptious!! But I only ever make it when Gary's away, cuz he likes meat.

Shell, that was good timing about asking my friends about dups..... Marie has said that Rich is going over there this weekend, so he'll have a nosey  If ya wanna talk to her, it's glider-girl (or however she's got her name on here)


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I told her that weeks ago! Jen!! :bash:


I know, I just really hate going!!! :blush: I need to, though. Rolling in bed sends shooting pains from my hip. Not good. You'd think I was turning 87 this month, not 27!!! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> AS for cooking i love it even though I cant bend to get into the oven I prepare and Glyn puts it in and gets it out for me to check. One of my favourite dishes is fish. I get a nice piece of cod, haddock salmon or tuna and cover it in butter with a little garlic and chives and a dash of white wine wrap it in foil and place it in the oven and cook for approx 20 to 25 minutes it comes up lovely then to go with it i do new potatoes cooked with a bit of butter in the water and sea salt and minted petite pois. GLyn loves it mind you he also love smy stews which i still do the old fashoined way on the hob and cooked over two days must admit though I tend to use game such as rabbit which most people dont like to hear.But I am self taught so experimentation is the key I find.


We cross posted, but I love rabbit too! And all the offal stuff that most people don't like nowadays, like liver, kidneys, tripe!

I like to cook salmon in tin foil in the oven with a little bit of vegetable bouillon stock powder dissolved in a little water.


----------



## ami_j

hey guys ^^


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> We cross posted, but I love rabbit too! And all the offal stuff that most people don't like nowadays, like liver, kidneys, tripe!
> 
> I like to cook salmon in tin foil in the oven with a little bit of vegetable bouillon stock powder dissolved in a little water.


That sounds nice will have to try it but rabbit i find when cooked properly is one of the nicest meats out here but is hard to find in my local butchers I love offal too which I know is not the norm these days


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> hey guys ^^


Hi amy


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> We cross posted, but I love rabbit too! And all the offal stuff that most people don't like nowadays, like liver, kidneys, tripe!
> 
> I like to cook salmon in tin foil in the oven with a little bit of vegetable bouillon stock powder dissolved in a little water.


 ahhhhh bouillon is amazing we chop up potatoes into little chunks, pour some oil over them and spinkle with bouillon and cook them in the oven :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hey guys ^^


 hello


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi amy





tomwilson said:


> hello


hey 


off on my wonderful day tomorrow ^^ cannot wait


----------



## Cillah

I love rabbit too! Martin doesn't agree . And all of the other typically French type food. I am going to take your guys advice and get a slow cooker and cook some of those things 

I used to be a vegetarian Tom. I stopped because I got very sick.. But I had a lot of stir fry and salad without meat. I ate lots of kidney beans and other beans. Like when I had tacos I substituted meat for them so I could still eat with my family


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hey
> 
> 
> off on my wonderful day tomorrow ^^ cannot wait


 pictures : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> hey
> 
> 
> off on my wonderful day tomorrow ^^ cannot wait


~Oh where are you off to I must of missed the post where you said before


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> pictures : victory:





sammy1969 said:


> ~Oh where are you off to I must of missed the post where you said before


will have to put the batteries for the cam on to charge tom
im going to see someone who has lots of exotic mammals tomorrow sammy


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> will have to put the batteries for the cam on to charge tom
> im going to see someone who has lots of exotic mammals tomorrow sammy


OOOOO I envy you lol love exotics so much defo have to take lots of pics for me and everyone to drool over.
I want a huge house so I can get some exotics but at moment its just a dream mind you I would end up with a sanctuary if I had the money and room its always been my dream maybe when Glyn qualifies in animation and gets a job with Disney lol


----------



## Shell195

All this talk of food has made me hungry but I cant be bothered cooking:whip:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> All this talk of food has made me hungry but I cant be bothered cooking:whip:


I know that feeling lol I feel the same way tonight.


----------



## Shell195

Jen thanks for that I will pm her in a bit
I love the photo of Bob in my siggy, he has such a fat body and the skinniest legs ever:lol2:
Hes grown since that photo


----------



## Cillah

I just cooked pasta. It hardly takes anytime at all and it is pretty tasty 

And I love it too Shell!


----------



## ami_j

here you go Cillah i said i would post them ^^

one of the litters i had 









my first hamster as an adult that got me into syrians









My first black tort when i brought her home 









Nelson- (ghost yellow) was born with one eye









Emmy- gorgeous gold i bred









Leo- a longhaired that cropped up in a short haired line lol









First litter i ever had- leos mum was one of them









three week old baby black syrian









black tort babies









just a few of the many pics, some were lost when my old comp went caput


----------



## Cillah

Oh gosh they are so very cute! I especially like the tort ones . They are all too sweet . I will get a photo of Bobo up after I do the dishes in a minute


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> OOOOO I envy you lol love exotics so much defo have to take lots of pics for me and everyone to drool over.
> I want a huge house so I can get some exotics but at moment its just a dream mind you I would end up with a sanctuary if I had the money and room its always been my dream maybe when Glyn qualifies in animation and gets a job with Disney lol


id love a skunk not for a good while tho 



Shell195 said:


> All this talk of food has made me hungry but I cant be bothered cooking:whip:


have nice sandwiches like i did lol 


Cillah said:


> I just cooked pasta. It hardly takes anytime at all and it is pretty tasty
> 
> And I love it too Shell!


mmm pasta ^^


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> will have to put the batteries for the cam on to charge tom
> im going to see someone who has lots of exotic mammals tomorrow sammy


 where you off to then young lady?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Oh gosh they are so very cute! I especially like the tort ones . They are all too sweet . I will get a photo of Bobo up after I do the dishes in a minute


ty ^^ yup got a mega soft spot for tortoiseshells 


ditta said:


> where you off to then young lady?


somewhere near meeee that has lots of awesome animals ^^


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> here you go Cillah i said i would post them ^^
> 
> one of the litters i had
> image
> 
> my first hamster as an adult that got me into syrians
> image
> 
> My first black tort when i brought her home
> image
> 
> Nelson- (ghost yellow) was born with one eye
> image
> 
> Emmy- gorgeous gold i bred
> image
> 
> Leo- a longhaired that cropped up in a short haired line lol
> image
> 
> First litter i ever had- leos mum was one of them
> image
> 
> three week old baby black syrian
> image
> 
> black tort babies
> image
> 
> just a few of the many pics, some were lost when my old comp went caput


 
They are so sweet I will have to scan in the pics I have from when i bred Them in the past I have just one now a beautiful chocolate girl Glyn brought me as a valentines Day present this year. WE called her Whispa and she has a lovely ginger undercoat


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> ty ^^ yup got a mega soft spot for tortoiseshells
> 
> somewhere near meeee that has lots of awesome animals ^^


 i want to know moreeeeeeee do tell me where....is it a zoo. a shop. a private home. an allotment lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> They are so sweet I will have to scan in the pics I have from when i bred Them in the past I have just one now a beautiful chocolate girl Glyn brought me as a valentines Day present this year. WE called her Whispa and she has a lovely ginger undercoat


oooo ginger undercoat sounds minky ^^


ditta said:


> i want to know moreeeeeeee do tell me where....is it a zoo. a shop. a private home. an allotment lol


its... a place...a place you might of been...or might not


----------



## Amalthea

I love my slow cooker, Cilla!! Definitely worth having (especially in winter)!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Willhave to get a pic of her and put up as I dont have any so you will be able to confirm if she is or not lol as i am no longer up on colours


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Willhave to get a pic of her and put up as I dont have any so you will be able to confirm if she is or not lol as i am no longer up on colours


does she have cream rings round her eyes? 
minks a brilliant colour ^^ love mink hams

so may also be sable..another lovely colour ^^


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i want to know moreeeeeeee do tell me where....is it a zoo. a shop. a private home. an allotment lol


 
Also could be a safari park:lol2:

I love visiting peoples homes with exotic pets:flrt: On my 50th birthday I had a wonderful time visiting friends who had a wondeful collection:no1:
We did go out for a meal too but the best bit was the visit


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> oooo ginger undercoat sounds minky ^^
> 
> its... a place...a place you might of been...or might not


 well i wont know if ive been or not unless you tell meeeeeee:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Also could be a safari park:lol2:
> 
> I love visiting peoples homes with exotic pets:flrt: On my 50th birthday I had a wonderful time visiting friends who had a wondeful collection:no1:
> We did go out for a meal too but the best bit was the visit


 wonder where that was:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> does she have cream rings round her eyes?
> minks a brilliant colour ^^ love mink hams
> 
> so may also be sable..another lovely colour ^^


She has like ginger rings round her eyes and a little cream mark on her chin and cream markings on her front feet and tiny cream mark on her chest and a second on her belly she is so cute lol just gave her a piece of pringle as i woke her up lol to have a good look at her


----------



## temerist

evening my fellow pussy lovers :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> evening my fellow pussy lovers :flrt:


Hi Ian hows your day been?


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi Ian hows your day been?


No point asking him questions as he will have vanished again:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> wonder where that was:whistling2:


 
Hmmm I cant quite remember:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> No point asking him questions as he will have vanished again:whistling2:


Lol true he does seem to be very illusive these days


----------



## ditta

wen can coffybean come home shell?


----------



## temerist

im sorry :lol2:


apart from eating my dinner in about 15 mins im here all night :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Does anyone want 11 moulting dogs:devil: I cant remember them ever moulting this bad before:bash: I have the fan on for them and when ever I look they have knitted another dog, I have tumbleweed rolling round my floor


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im sorry :lol2:
> 
> 
> apart from eating my dinner in about 15 mins im here all night :2thumb:


 
Somebody has to nag you Ian:whistling2:
What have you been up to?


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> well i wont know if ive been or not unless you tell meeeeeee:lol2:


teehee but this is Oh so fun 



sammy1969 said:


> She has like ginger rings round her eyes and a little cream mark on her chin and cream markings on her front feet and tiny cream mark on her chest and a second on her belly she is so cute lol just gave her a piece of pringle as i woke her up lol to have a good look at her


awwww defo mink or sable, is she dark brown?


temerist said:


> evening my fellow pussy lovers :flrt:


lol hi ian


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Does anyone want 11 moulting dogs:devil: I cant remember them ever moulting this bad before:bash: I have the fan on for them and when ever I look they have knitted another dog, I have tumbleweed rolling round my floor


This is one problem I dont hav elol as mine are a poodle and poodle x but the cats are terrible Ihave fur tumbleweeds too everywhere


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Does anyone want 11 moulting dogs:devil: I cant remember them ever moulting this bad before:bash: I have the fan on for them and when ever I look they have knitted another dog, I have tumbleweed rolling round my floor


my mums face if i told her i had 11 dogs coming would be so funny :lol2:


----------



## ditta

ditta said:


> wen can coffybean come home shell?


 well?


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awwww defo mink or sable, is she dark brown?


She is the colour of milk chocolate hence her name Whispa as she is the same colour as a whispa bar


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> my mums face if i told her i had 11 dogs coming would be so funny :lol2:


 im gunna tell your mum you have reserved shells 11 dogs and all of baby dices offspring if you dont tell meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> wen can coffybean come home shell?


 
About the 23rd June as they will be taken away from mum just before 6 weeks old then on their own for a week to make sure they are eating properly so can go to new homes about 7 weeks old I think

ETA Impatient bloody woman


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> She is the colour of milk chocolate hence her name Whispa as she is the same colour as a whispa bar


sounds sable 

anything like this?


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> im gunna tell your mum you have reserved shells 11 dogs and all of baby dices offspring if you dont tell meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


little snag where will you be to tell her this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> sounds sable
> 
> anything like this?
> image


She looks like she may be the same shade of brown but she is allone colour not a broken but has like bershire markings of a rat underneath hang on let me see if i can a pic and upload it for oyu to see


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> This is one problem I dont hav elol as mine are a poodle and poodle x but the cats are terrible Ihave fur tumbleweeds too everywhere


I should have said 9 moulting dogs as one is a poodle and the other a lurcher cross type dog who doesnt shed hair(I wonder if they cross greyhounds with poodles)


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> little snag where will you be to tell her this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 ive shouted her on facebook:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> She looks like she may be the same shade of brown but she is allone colour not a broken but has like bershire markings of a rat underneath hang on let me see if i can a pic and upload it for oyu to see


aye sable , self colours tend to have white feet, or bibs or tummys 
Roxelle was a banded


ditta said:


> ive shouted her on facebook:whistling2:


lol shes gonna see it when ? cos i have the comp :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Off to play with Dups, back soon


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> evening my fellow pussy lovers :flrt:


 
*snort* Hiya, Ian!! Are you gonna elaborate on that PM you sent about dream kitties?? Are you coming to my BBQ?? You should. Not TOO far away and it'll be a good break for ya  You can bring your Thea if you'd like.... Diesel likes having friends round :lol2:


----------



## temerist

just had a cleaning day!!! should have had you lot round to do it, what with it being a womans job and all :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> just had a cleaning day!!! should have had you lot round to do it, what with it being a womans job and all :whistling2:


:bash: cheeky


----------



## sammy1969

HEre is a pic or two of her lol 
























She is quite a big girl too


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> just had a cleaning day!!! should have had you lot round to do it, what with it being a womans job and all :whistling2:


 
YOu cheeky sod :lol2: think someone may need a beating


----------



## Cillah

Tried to take some photos but it is hard to take photos and keep a crazy hamster under control! She is taking her energy out in her hammy ball .

You can't see how big she is in these photos . She is big!



















Almost takes up my whole lap!


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Tried to take some photos but it is hard to take photos and keep a crazy hamster under control! She is taking her energy out in her hammy ball .
> 
> You can't see how big she is in these photos . She is big!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Almost takes up my whole lap!


She is big like mine and very cute too


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HEre is a pic or two of her lol
> image
> image
> imageimage
> She is quite a big girl too


yup gorgeous sable  members of the cream family , go orangey as they get older


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> She is big like mine and very cute too


She is sooo cute ! First hammy I've ever seen and held. . So glad we get to look after her from now until Tuesday


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> yup gorgeous sable  members of the cream family , go orangey as they get older


Ty for clarifying that for me I cant wait to see how orangey she gets as she is only a few months old she was about 9 weeks when i got her in feb so that make sher about 5 months now mind you she wasn't pleased I woke her up to take the pics lol


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> She is sooo cute ! First hammy I've ever seen and held. . So glad we get to look after her from now until Tuesday


YOu will be hooked soon lol they are so cute and loveable


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> :bash: cheeky


i know where you are going, i know where you are going:mf_dribble:

give my boy a big kiss from me


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> YOu will be hooked soon lol they are so cute and loveable


Yess! I already love her. I am quite happy with just the one boy though! .

But he is the most spoilt pet I've ever not had. I bought him more toys today :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Tried to take some photos but it is hard to take photos and keep a crazy hamster under control! She is taking her energy out in her hammy ball .
> 
> You can't see how big she is in these photos . She is big!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Almost takes up my whole lap!


awww, gorgeous black hamster  they can brown as they get older too. the dad of my torts litter was a black hamster, i think the pics of him went caput with the comp


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww, gorgeous black hamster  they can brown as they get older too. the dad of my torts litter was a black hamster, i think the pics of him went caput with the comp


So cute. If I ever wanted a girl. It'd be a tort. They are just so sweet looking. .

She isn't that young. I think she's a year old.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ty for clarifying that for me I cant wait to see how orangey she gets as she is only a few months old she was about 9 weeks when i got her in feb so that make sher about 5 months now mind you she wasn't pleased I woke her up to take the pics lol


lol i woke my lad up to give him some nicer bedding , he wasnt impressed, the big grump lol 


ditta said:


> i know where you are going, i know where you are going:mf_dribble:
> 
> give my boy a big kiss from me


hehe took you long enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> off on my wonderful day tomorrow ^^ cannot wait


I wanna know where you're going too! :sad:



sammy1969 said:


> I want a huge house so I can get some exotics but at moment its just a dream mind you I would end up with a sanctuary if I had the money and room its always been my dream maybe when Glyn qualifies in animation and gets a job with Disney lol


Beware, many people dream of that and it actually turns into a nightmare. It's bloody hard work and *very* expensive (you'd need to win the jackpot on the lottery!) and finally can be very heartbreaking!


Shell195 said:


> Does anyone want 11 moulting dogs:devil: I cant remember them ever moulting this bad before:bash: I have the fan on for them and when ever I look they have knitted another dog, I have tumbleweed rolling round my floor


Shell, I've only got one dog and I'm sick of picking up tumbleweed!!

Hi Ian!

Oh!! More news!! This is my latest grandchild - at least at the moment he/she/it is more of a grand-blob!










Elise had her scan today and they reckon she's about 10 weeks on, which is further than she was when she lost the others, so...... so far so good! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> So cute. If I ever wanted a girl. It'd be a tort. They are just so sweet looking. .
> 
> She isn't that young. I think she's a year old.


aww  yeah they dont go as brown as sables , some stay nice and black
torts look sweet but have just as much attitude as tort cats lol



feorag said:


> I wanna know where you're going too! :sad:
> 
> Beware, many people dream of that and it actually turns into a nightmare. It's bloody hard work and *very* expensive (you'd need to win the jackpot on the lottery!) and finally can be very heartbreaking!Shell, I've only got one dog and I'm sick of picking up tumbleweed!!
> 
> Hi Ian!
> 
> Oh!! More news!! This is my latest grandchild - at least at the moment he/she/it is more of a grand-blob!
> 
> image
> 
> Elise had her scan today and they reckon she's about 10 weeks on, which is further than she was when she lost the others, so...... so far so good! :2thumb:


omg you can see the little hand buds nawwwwww thats wonderful


----------



## feorag

Elise said when they zoomed in she could even see the fingers forming, but it's got no legs cos apparently it was kicking them like mad and wouldn't stay still! Gonna be like its mother! :roll:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> aww  yeah they dont go as brown as sables , some stay nice and black
> torts look sweet but have just as much attitude as tort cats lol
> 
> 
> omg you can see the little hand buds nawwwwww thats wonderful


Eeeek.. Maybe too much attitude for a new to hamster person?? :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Elise said when they zoomed in she could even see the fingers forming, but it's got no legs cos apparently it was kicking them like mad and wouldn't stay still! Gonna be like its mother! :roll:


Awwh that's so sweet. I hope everything goes well. She was our best wishes


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Eeeek.. Maybe too much attitude for a new to hamster person?? :gasp:


creams from what i have read tend to be pretty placid , and a male will be more placid then another. i think it depends on the hamster a bit , they arent ridiculosly difficult, i think the worst i had was a yellow female , complete diva


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> creams from what i have read tend to be pretty placid , and a male will be more placid then another. i think it depends on the hamster a bit , they arent ridiculosly difficult, i think the worst i had was a yellow female , complete diva



I chose a male because I was told that they tend to be more placid and Charlie was just too cute . But it should be fine !


----------



## Shell195

Eileen thats wonderful, fingers crossed all goes well:2thumb:

Ive just had Bob cuddles, he really is a daft lump, he goes flat and sleepy when you hold him and fills my hand, I should have taken a photo, hes so cute:flrt: The babies have no fear at all but Kissa wasnt happy that I stole them all at once so I could tidy her tank


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I chose a male because I was told that they tend to be more placid and Charlie was just too cute . But it should be fine !


yeah males are nice and placid, even with their litter mates, they tolerate them longer when they come away from mum


----------



## feorag

I'm still gutted I couldn't get one!


----------



## Shell195

It seems you have had an exciting day Ian:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm still gutted I couldn't get one!


 
Maybe next time


----------



## sammy1969

Bet Ian is glued to BGT lol Miley Cyrus is on


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Bet Ian is glued to BGT lol Miley Cyrus is on


:lol2: you are probably right


----------



## sammy1969

Eileen tha tis great news still have everything crossed for her


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you are probably right


I know but I cant see the fascination myself lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I know but I cant see the fascination myself lol


 
Hes a man what do you expect:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Hes a man what do you expect:whistling2:


NO comment I have Glyn sat beside me lol so its best I stay quiet lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe next time


Yes indeedy!!



sammy1969 said:


> Bet Ian is glued to BGT lol Miley Cyrus is on


Glad you warned me! if she's performing anything like that video I'll be FF-ing through that performance when I watch it in a minute! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> NO comment I have Glyn sat beside me lol so its best I stay quiet lol


Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame. :whistling2:

(But I agree)


----------



## feorag

Did nobody tell her she had a great big bloody hole in her tights up at the crutch???


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame. :whistling2:
> 
> (But I agree)


~Yeah men they are all the same in certain respects lol Well most of them before I get beaten 



feorag said:


> Yes indeedy!!
> 
> Glad you warned me! if she's performing anything like that video I'll be FF-ing through that performance when I watch it in a minute! :lol2:


Lets just say It was not pretty not my cup of tea and i can stomach most things and as for what she was wearing WEll what can say


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Did nobody tell her she had a great big bloody hole in her tights up at the crutch???


Probably not lol mnd oyu most of them on there are men


----------



## Shell195

I want to know how she balanced in those shoes, they were extremely high:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

I feel like I am the only one here who didn't see it! Did I actually miss out on anything?


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I want to know how she balanced in those shoes, they were extremely high:gasp:


NO i dea i would of fallen flat on my face or something else :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I feel like I am the only one here who didn't see it! Did I actually miss out on anything?


Not in my opinion no but i do love BGT its a great program


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Not in my opinion no but i do love BGT its a great program


I have watched it. I prefer Australia's Got Talent. The people on there seem to be much weirder.. Like Watermelon Man.. His act was to paint himself and then run around stage screaming smashing watermelons over his head. It's just odd!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes indeedy!!
> 
> Glad you warned me! if she's performing anything like that video I'll be FF-ing through that performance when I watch it in a minute! :lol2:


i cant watch it  our digi box has gone funny , and our analogue wont work for some reason , no tv til sat afternoon, thats if he can fix it there and then


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I have watched it. I prefer Australia's Got Talent. The people on there seem to be much weirder.. Like Watermelon Man.. His act was to paint himself and then run around stage screaming smashing watermelons over his head. It's just odd!


Now that is weird lol but something I would like to see yes i am very strange


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Now that is weird lol but something I would like to see yes i am very strange


The only way you can watch it is if you stream it or download it.. :whistling2:

Some Australian shows seem to make it here though


----------



## ryanr1987

I eat cats for breakfast


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> The only way you can watch it is if you stream it or download it.. :whistling2:
> 
> Some Australian shows seem to make it here though


Yeah I like the border control one where they show how they catch peopel trying to take prohibited stuff through customs much better than our own one



ryanr1987 said:


> I eat cats for breakfast


NOw thats not nice cats are to cute to be eaten mind you if you tried to eat my Dante he would eat you first lol


----------



## Shell195

ryanr1987 said:


> I eat cats for breakfast


Do you not choke on their fur:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah I like the border control one where they show how they catch peopel trying to take prohibited stuff through customs much better than our own one


Yeah the UK one seems really tame. The things people do in the Aussie one! Drugs under wigs, secret compartments, fake passports. It's all very interesting :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I like the border control program too


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Do you not choke on their fur:whistling2:


:lol2: I am now catching up with Eastenders need to know how Peggy and Pat get on when they found out about that slime ball they are both dating


----------



## temerist

sammy1969 said:


> Bet Ian is glued to BGT lol Miley Cyrus is on


shit i forgot to watch the results show, have to watch it on demand :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you are probably right


am i really that predictable



sammy1969 said:


> I know but I cant see the fascination myself lol





Shell195 said:


> Hes a man what do you expect:whistling2:


cough cough


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> shit i forgot to watch the results show, have to watch it on demand :lol2:
> Oh dear lol
> 
> 
> am i really that predictable
> 
> WEll you are male lol but we love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cough cough


What did we say?


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> shit i forgot to watch the results show,


Not in any way being detrimental to the woman who won tonight's show, cos there's no doubt she's incredible for her age, she wasn't the best act tonight, cos as the judges said (even though they said she was the best act in the earlier show) she was behind the music all night.

Imao the 2 boys and the skeletons were by far better than her and should have gone through.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Not in any way being detrimental to the woman who won tonight's show, cos there's no doubt she's incredible for her age, she wasn't the best act tonight, cos as the judges said (even though they said she was the best act in the earlier show) she was behind the music all night.
> 
> Imao the 2 boys and the skeletons were by far better than her and should have gone through.


I agree with you


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Not in any way being detrimental to the woman who won tonight's show, cos there's no doubt she's incredible for her age, she wasn't the best act tonight, cos as the judges said (even though they said she was the best act in the earlier show) she was behind the music all night.
> 
> Imao the 2 boys and the skeletons were by far better than her and should have gone through.


I would have to agree mind you I would of liked to of seen the 10 year old streetdancer go through he was really good but twist and pulse were really funny


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Not in any way being detrimental to the woman who won tonight's show, cos there's no doubt she's incredible for her age, she wasn't the best act tonight, cos as the judges said (even though they said she was the best act in the earlier show) she was behind the music all night.
> 
> Imao the 2 boys and the skeletons were by far better than her and should have gone through.


 
thanks for that :lol2: i missed it :censor:

so who was the second act to go through (judges choice)


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I agree with you


Thought you might! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> thanks for that :lol2: i missed it :censor:
> 
> so who was the second act to go through (judges choice)


Twist and Pulse a dance act very funny


----------



## temerist

oh thats ok i liked them, but granny was shit, wtf is she going through for??? i like the skelentons


----------



## feorag

The judges bigged her up and then said in the results show that she was behind the music! :roll:

No doubt she's amazing for her age, but sorry, she just wasn't *that* good!

And I agree the wee lad was just as incredible for his age at the other end of the scale!


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> oh thats ok i liked them, but granny was shit, wtf is she going through for??? i like the skelentons


They were good I must admit I was shocked when Janey got through to be honest I thought alot of acts were better


----------



## tomwilson

bloody hell took me about 30 mins to catch up i had too bath the child and then we watched the rescuers


----------



## sammy1969

Oh my goodness I must admit i do love Peggy's and Pat's revenge on Harvey I love a good dose of revenge


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> bloody hell took me about 30 mins to catch up i had too bath the child and then we watched the rescuers


When I get up in the morning I always go on this thread on my phone and catch up :blush:

It takes awhile depending how late I go to bed! Haha. 

I am pretty tired now though. Just watching Martin play CoD on the new carnival level and just put Bobo back in her cage and have one of the mice running about now


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> When I get up in the morning I always go on this thread on my phone and catch up :blush:
> 
> It takes awhile depending how late I go to bed! Haha.
> 
> I am pretty tired now though. Just watching Martin play CoD on the new carnival level and just put Bobo back in her cage and have one of the mice running about now


 i want to get the hamsters out but there kitties running around so i'm going to wait till everyone is in bed and then i'll look them in the hall


----------



## temerist

Right im going to have an early night, gotta be on the road at 5am to travel south for mutts lol

goodnight everyone


----------



## sammy1969

Think I will have to watch Lee Evans in 15 mins on Channel 4 Its his XL tour which I have seen before but I do love Le Evans


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> Right im going to have an early night, gotta be on the road at 5am to travel south for mutts lol
> 
> goodnight everyone


Nite Ian SLeep well and good luck tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> Right im going to have an early night, gotta be on the road at 5am to travel south for mutts lol
> 
> goodnight everyone


night ian


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i want to get the hamsters out but there kitties running around so i'm going to wait till everyone is in bed and then i'll look them in the hall



Ohh take photos maybe.. :whistling2:

I'm not obsessed or anthing haha! You don't have to .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Ohh take photos maybe.. :whistling2:
> 
> I'm not obsessed or anthing haha! You don't have to .


 can't sorry camera is packed away at the moment its in one of my back packs, and i know which one but i don't know where it is, i'll set it aside when i do find it though and get some picks for you, can't even get some old ones up since i'm not on my laptop which also packed away :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> can't sorry camera is packed away at the moment its in one of my back packs, and i know which one but i don't know where it is, i'll set it aside when i do find it though and get some picks for you, can't even get some old ones up since i'm not on my laptop which also packed away :lol2:


That's fine! I know how painful moving and having things packed is. I wanted some things and was looking everywhere for them when I was in Australia and then was like "Oh right.. That is in England".

We need to arrange something soon ! I know you're busy so whenever is best for you


----------



## Shell195

Night Ian x


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> That's fine! I know how painful moving and having things packed is. I wanted some things and was looking everywhere for them when I was in Australia and then was like "Oh right.. That is in England".
> 
> We need to arrange something soon ! I know you're busy so whenever is best for you


 i'll let you guys know my days of this week comming should find out tomorrow, and we can sort some thing out


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'll let you guys know my days of this week comming should find out tomorrow, and we can sort some thing out


Yeah that'll be great ! We're free everyday that week so let us know 

Anyway I am just going to play with the mice a bit and then head off to bed. Goodnight everyone  x


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yeah that'll be great ! We're free everyday that week so let us know
> 
> Anyway I am just going to play with the mice a bit and then head off to bed. Goodnight everyone  x


 night night


----------



## feorag

I'm off too now - got work tomorrow! :sad:


----------



## sammy1969

My NEro is fascinated with ice cubes he has to play with them I have just had to give him another one his second today as he was trying to hook one out of my glass of 7up. I never realised cats had a thing for ice


----------



## sammy1969

Nght to everyone who is going sleep well


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah that'll be great ! We're free everyday that week so let us know
> 
> Anyway I am just going to play with the mice a bit and then head off to bed. Goodnight everyone  x





feorag said:


> I'm off too now - got work tomorrow! :sad:


night


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night shell
> 
> 
> collll colll why kill eevee :'(


Cos I don't like Pokemon! hehe


----------



## sammy1969

Right need to stop laughing and calm down before bed lol after Lee Evans has finished see oyu all tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Cos I don't like Pokemon! hehe


:lol2:


----------



## ashley

I never got a hamster in the end, Stuart fell in love with the guinea pigs when they were whistling at him and I fell in love with the most gorgeous bunny but refuse to pay nearly £30 for a pet shop bunny! I used to work there so know the breeders and although they are very nice, and the bunnies healthy, they are all mixed breed. He sells them for around £8 each so the pet shop are making around £20 per rabbit!

Sammy, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I really hope your dream comes true. I've heard a lot of success stories where ladies in their 30's and 40's who have PCOS and have had trouble carrying babies to term have had success so it gives me a little hope. I joined the forum 'soulcysters' which is quite good for information and support.

Ditta, there's a lot doctors can do nowadays so I hope they can help you, it's not nice having the cysts.

Shell, sorry to hear about Dan being messed around. I've been messed around a lot too but I know what my condition is and it's not as scary or serious as what Dan has so I hope they pull their fingers out soon!

I was going to reply to a few other posts but my brains fried! Got another busy day tomorrow, finishing off my assignment for one of my courses at work, sending off the forms for another course which I have to go down to Sheffield for, and attending and completing an exam for yet another course! All this between half 8 and 2!

Night everyone!


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> I never got a hamster in the end, Stuart fell in love with the guinea pigs when they were whistling at him and I fell in love with the most gorgeous bunny but refuse to pay nearly £30 for a pet shop bunny! I used to work there so know the breeders and although they are very nice, and the bunnies healthy, they are all mixed breed. He sells them for around £8 each so the pet shop are making around £20 per rabbit!
> 
> Sammy, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I really hope your dream comes true. I've heard a lot of success stories where ladies in their 30's and 40's who have PCOS and have had trouble carrying babies to term have had success so it gives me a little hope. I joined the forum 'soulcysters' which is quite good for information and support.
> 
> Ditta, there's a lot doctors can do nowadays so I hope they can help you, it's not nice having the cysts.
> 
> Shell, sorry to hear about Dan being messed around. I've been messed around a lot too but I know what my condition is and it's not as scary or serious as what Dan has so I hope they pull their fingers out soon!
> 
> I was going to reply to a few other posts but my brains fried! Got another busy day tomorrow, finishing off my assignment for one of my courses at work, sending off the forms for another course which I have to go down to Sheffield for, and attending and completing an exam for yet another course! All this between half 8 and 2!
> 
> Night everyone!


night hun...if your coming to sheff, theres a great breeder i can recommend


----------



## Zoo-Man

AAAARRGGHH - toothache!!! Waiting for a letter from the NHS to say which dentist I will be registered with, as I have signed up to register with a new NHS dentist. :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> AAAARRGGHH - toothache!!! Waiting for a letter from the NHS to say which dentist I will be registered with, as I have signed up to register with a new NHS dentist. :bash:


ugh dentists


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ugh dentists


I know! Dentists are the one thing that scares the bejezzus out of me! I'd rather voluntarily walk into Blackpool Zoo's lion enclosure than visit a dentist.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I know! Dentists are the one thing that scares the bejezzus out of me! I'd rather voluntarily walk into Blackpool Zoo's lion enclosure than visit a dentist.


My daughter is completely phobic about dentists but has eventually found one is very good with phobic people and she is no longer so bad that she shakes and feels sick


----------



## ami_j

i hate how they have their hands in your mouth then asking questions


----------



## tomwilson

i have a phobia of needles


----------



## Amalthea

Jeez! Just caught up with everything!!

Eileen, that is one special little blob!!! Congrats!

Just got back from watching Death a Funeral. VERY funny (and crude)!! 

Then we walked the mutt, but had to cut it short, cuz we could hear little scally brats driving round on their four wheelers in the park, but there weren't any lights, so we know they were doing it blind. And knowing the shits around here, they'd see Diesel's light on his collar and think "target".

What dogs are you getting, Ian?

Am heading off to bed now.... Night guys!! *waves*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Jeez! Just caught up with everything!!
> 
> Eileen, that is one special little blob!!! Congrats!
> 
> Just got back from watching Death a Funeral. VERY funny (and crude)!!
> 
> Then we walked the mutt, but had to cut it short, cuz we could hear little scally brats driving round on their four wheelers in the park, but there weren't any lights, so we know they were doing it blind. And knowing the shits around here, they'd see Diesel's light on his collar and think "target".
> 
> What dogs are you getting, Ian?
> 
> Am heading off to bed now.... Night guys!! *waves*


night jen


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i have a phobia of needles


 
Sophie does too, she refuses to let them take her blood for anything


----------



## selina20

Hey everyone hows u???


----------



## Shell195

Hi Jen, Bye Jen:lol2:

Hi Selina how are you?


----------



## David-f

ist kitten has finally come at 11.57 pm on the 3rd june
looks fluffy and ginger


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Hi Jen, Bye Jen:lol2:
> 
> Hi Selina how are you?


Im good thanks u hun?


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Im good thanks u hun?


 
Not so bad, what have you been up to?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> My daughter is completely phobic about dentists but has eventually found one is very good with phobic people and she is no longer so bad that she shakes and feels sick


I hope my new dentist is sensitive to my phobia & understands. My last couple of dentists were butchers! So I just never went back again, & as a result obviously got kicked off the list. They scare the sh*t out of me, honestly!


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Not so bad, what have you been up to?


Currently trying to get hold of a nice beginner tort for my mum. Just won the table on ebay for £7.50


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Currently trying to get hold of a nice beginner tort for my mum. Just won the table on ebay for £7.50


 
Lucky mum:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Currently trying to get hold of a nice beginner tort for my mum. Just won the table on ebay for £7.50


The best species of tortoise for beginners in my opinion are:

Hibernating species - Horsfield Tortoise _Testudo horsfieldii_ (aka Russian Tortoise)

Non-hibernating species - Red-Footed Tortoise _Geochelone carbanaria_

I keep both species & they are great tortoises to keep. :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Is it hard to hibernate them???

My mum has waited so long for one i cant wait to tell her iv got her a table so she can finally get 1. Shes spent so long this spring building the outdoor enclosure thinking one day she will get one lol.


----------



## Shell195

I find hibernation very worrying and would feel sick until they woke up


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Is it hard to hibernate them???
> 
> My mum has waited so long for one i cant wait to tell her iv got her a table so she can finally get 1. Shes spent so long this spring building the outdoor enclosure thinking one day she will get one lol.


Hibernation is more complex than what people think. Blue Peter did nothing for tortoise welfare showing George going into his cardboard box each year for his hibernation (they went through quite a few tortoises over the years! :gasp. I hibernate my Horsfields & Hermanns in a spare fridge I have in one of my spare rooms (sounds odd eh). You have to make sure your tortoise is fit enough to survive hibernation, you have to do certain checks & measurements prior to hibernation, you have to starve them for 4 weeks before hibernation, you have to make sure the fridge temperatures are staying a constant 5C, etc etc.


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> Hibernation is more complex than what people think. Blue Peter did nothing for tortoise welfare showing George going into his cardboard box each year for his hibernation (they went through quite a few tortoises over the years! :gasp. I hibernate my Horsfields & Hermanns in a spare fridge I have in one of my spare rooms (sounds odd eh). You have to make sure your tortoise is fit enough to survive hibernation, you have to do certain checks & measurements prior to hibernation, you have to starve them for 4 weeks before hibernation, you have to make sure the fridge temperatures are staying a constant 5C, etc etc.


Iv just read on a caresheet that you should never hibernate one under 3 years is this true????

Also do you know any good breeders as i refuse to go to a reptile shop lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Iv just read on a caresheet that you should never hibernate one under 3 years is this true????
> 
> Also do you know any good breeders as i refuse to go to a reptile shop lol.


No, thats twaddle! Think what a yearling tortoise would do in the wild. It would have to hibernate or it would die. Tortoises can be hibernated in their first year perfectly fine. Some people do not hibernate their Mediterranean tortoises as they are scared of it, or they cannot get their head round it, but I believe it is healthy & natural for them to hibernate, & it not only helps keep their growth rates down (you want a tortoise to grow slowly), it also plays an important part in the breeding cycle.

I would contact SWSarah on here - she breeds Horsfields, Spur-Thighs, Red-Foots. She is a goo dbreeder & knows her stuff. Tell her I sent you her way :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

This will give you a chuckle. Clark was asleep on the bed the other day so I thought I'd wake him up by squirting him in the face with a spray bottle hehe Listen to me tittering as I spray him, & then my mad laugh as he kicks the phone out of my hand. :lol2:

YouTube - Clark gets woken up!


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .

I hate the dentist as well. I found out just before I came here that I need to get my wisdom teeth removed.. Not fun.

I am needle phobic as well Tom. Once I punched the doctor and I cried when I got them in my final school year. I've never had a blood test or an operation with a drip and would hate both.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Jeez! Just caught up with everything!!
> 
> Eileen, that is one special little blob!!! Congrats!
> 
> Just got back from watching Death a Funeral. VERY funny (and crude)!!


Thanks Jen.

Did you not see my post about Death at a Funeral? I first thought you meant the original (which I loved!), but then realised after I posted that you probably meant the Chris Rock remake. The original one was excellent, but as I said very crude!



Shell195 said:


> I find hibernation very worrying and would feel sick until they woke up


As Colin says, you weigh them on a regular basis. They are allowed to lose a certain percentage of their weight each week, if they lose too much (or pee, cos then they can dehydrate and die) you wake them up and keep them awake for the rest of the winter.

At least that's what my friend, who is a vet and acknowledged tortoise expert, told me about 30 years ago when tortoise keeping was starting to get done properly.

Well, that's me off to work.

Colin I'll have a look at your video when I get home cos I haven't got time now!

Have a good day everyone and FFS don't talk too much - it takes me ages to catch up when I've been out all day! :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Thanks Jaime. The course is in Rotherham but I think I'll be staying in Sheffield. I'm terrified because I don't know where to go :blush: I got to Manchester fine so fingers crossed I will be ok!

Colin, I hate dentists too! It's not really a phobia of dentists though, more that I'm terrified of needles. I haven't seen a dentist in about 5 years after they struck me off when I was at Uni. Now all the dentists in Ellon have gone private and won't take on any NHS cases :bash:

Cillah, I've needed loads of blood tests because of the PCOS, I still get my mum to hold my hand :blush: The last time I got tests, the woman was hopeless, my mum was on holiday so my aunt was nominated to hol my hand, and my arm jerked and pulled the needle out, was horrible!


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> Thanks Jaime. The course is in Rotherham but I think I'll be staying in Sheffield. I'm terrified because I don't know where to go :blush: I got to Manchester fine so fingers crossed I will be ok!
> 
> Colin, I hate dentists too! It's not really a phobia of dentists though, more that I'm terrified of needles. I haven't seen a dentist in about 5 years after they struck me off when I was at Uni. Now all the dentists in Ellon have gone private and won't take on any NHS cases :bash:
> 
> Cillah, I've needed loads of blood tests because of the PCOS, I still get my mum to hold my hand :blush: The last time I got tests, the woman was hopeless, my mum was on holiday so my aunt was nominated to hol my hand, and my arm jerked and pulled the needle out, was horrible!


sheffield isnt too bad  you should find your way round ok


----------



## temerist

morning all :notworthy:

although it feels like afternoon ive been up since 4 lol got back and now having a fry up lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> morning all :notworthy:
> 
> although it feels like afternoon ive been up since 4 lol got back and now having a fry up lol


 

Morning, what dogs did you get?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> This will give you a chuckle. Clark was asleep on the bed the other day so I thought I'd wake him up by squirting him in the face with a spray bottle hehe Listen to me tittering as I spray him, & then my mad laugh as he kicks the phone out of my hand. :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - Clark gets woken up!


 
That did make me giggle:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Guys this is totally unrelated to anything but you know those cream cheese triangles you get? In the foil with the cow on the front? Martin thinks it is weird that I just eat them. But in Australia that is what they are for! He says they are just used for spreading onto things here.. Is that true?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Guys this is totally unrelated to anything but you know those cream cheese triangles you get? In the foil with the cow on the front? Martin thinks it is weird that I just eat them. But in Australia that is what they are for! He says they are just used for spreading onto things here.. Is that true?


 

Lots of people here just eat them too so you arent weird at all.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Thanks Jen.
> 
> Did you not see my post about Death at a Funeral? I first thought you meant the original (which I loved!), but then realised after I posted that you probably meant the Chris Rock remake. The original one was excellent, but as I said very crude!


Yup, I saw  (Why I added the crude bit on) :2thumb::lol2:



temerist said:


> morning all :notworthy:
> 
> although it feels like afternoon ive been up since 4 lol got back and now having a fry up lol


 
Morning, you!  What didja get?? And please explain your PM!! :lol2:

I've been scared of needles since I was diagnosed with diabetes. I can give them to myself just fine, but anybody else and my blood pressure goes up and I start panicing. I remember the first time Gary went with me for a diabetic check up..... We were at home, and we squeazed in an appt with my diagnosing dr while we were there. But he was very busy that day, so couldn't take my bloods himself (I was pretty ok with him doing it), so sent me down to the labs to get them done.... Well, when I got down there, I was the only adult in the room (besides the techs), and they wouldn't let Gary in with me... I burst into tears. I was the only one crying :blush: Then I told my Mom afterward and she went down and told them off :lol2: I was 18 :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just booked a docter's appointment for Tuesday at 5:30......


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Just booked a docter's appointment for Tuesday at 5:30......



Good luck : victory:


----------



## temerist

Jen, stop questioning me lol 

whens your party?

Just collected 2 rottweilers, they were going to be destroyed so figured i could squeeze them in somewhere, nice dogs actually


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Good luck : victory:


MEH. I hate the doctor!!! :whip:



temerist said:


> Jen, stop questioning me lol
> 
> whens your party?
> 
> Just collected 2 rottweilers, they were going to be destroyed so figured i could squeeze them in somewhere, nice dogs actually


 
Ok?? Party is 10th of July  I'm getting stupidly excited for it! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

well if a recieve an invite i may grace you with my presence lol who else is going


----------



## Amalthea

I sent you a FB invite 

Cilla's coming... Hopefully Shell is, Cat and Ditta, loadsa crittery people really (some from the glider forum)... Then there's Ann Summer girls that may come, as well. I've not made a definite list of numbers.....


----------



## temerist

ooooooo will people be demonstrating the items from anne summers??? :lol2:

when you know times etc let me know and I will come down


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Prolly not 

I'm telling people that it "starts" from 3pm onwards.... Also warning ya that you will get bounced on by a certain puppy.....


----------



## temerist

ahhh thats ok i think i can handle shell jumping all over me, as long as she doesnt start humping my leg


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* She's gonna beat you!!


----------



## temerist

lol ooooo i hope so :lol2:

right im going to nip to the store need bread and mustard for sandwiches :lol2:


be back soooooooooooon


----------



## Amalthea

Think I'm gonna hop in the bath and then have some lunch..... Or maybe have some lunch and then hop in the bath (gotta mix things up a bit from time to time)

And Diesel's let the cats out, so I've gotta try to get ahold of them (Kallie runs off... Louis stays nearby... Bindi NEVER leaves the house and is teasing Diesel right now)


----------



## Cillah

Oh from 3pm! That's great because Martin finishes work at 2pm that day. So he'll be able to come with me. .

Are you wanting people to bring anything?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> lol ooooo i hope so :lol2:
> 
> right im going to nip to the store need bread and mustard for sandwiches :lol2:
> 
> 
> be back soooooooooooon


 

Thats right, you run far and you run fast coz when I catch you, you will be sorry:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, that was easier than I expected... Kallie was at the back door demanding (she never asks for ANYTHING) to come in. And all I have to do with Lou is call and he comes to his Mommy!

That's great, Cilla!!  You can bring something if you like... Tis up to you  Bringing drinks that you like would be a good idea. We'll have a few cordials and lemonaide and such, but drinks are the most difficult part 

Toldja she'd get ya, Ian!!!

Just got a letter from this life insurance place we've been trying to get on and I've been declined because I am diabetic (which they knew when we asked for the cover) and have high blood pressure (!!!).... I do not have high blood pressure!! It's just cuz it goes way up whenever I am at the doctors!! And I had to have a 24 hour one on to prove that (which it did). I am so annoyed!!


----------



## Shell195

Do ya think Dennis wants to be a tabby cat today, god knows what hes been rolling in. Me thinks its bath time for him:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Still scrumptious, though


----------



## Shell195

Ive just bathed him(which he hates) he even had muck in his ears, dirty little man:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Any idea what he rolled in?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Any idea what he rolled in?


 
Just garden dirt I think as it came off very easily, its gone striped due to his wrinkles:lol2:


----------



## temerist

*runs in*

he looks likes hes been run over lol

obviously wasnt me who did, hes still walking about, i would have reserved aswell just to be sure

*runs out*


----------



## Cillah

He's so very cute . I love them but Martin doesn't D=. But that's ohkay.. I've already worked on him for gliders, ferrets and skunks.. I bet I can convince him they are cute too !


----------



## Amalthea

He'd just need to meet one! They are such personable little aliens!

I was gonna have a nice relaxing bath, but NOOOOOO. No hot water. So had a shower instead. Meh. 

Might have a diet coke float *drools*


----------



## Cillah

Yeah just like the gliders. I am getting a naked rat as well. Going to slowly introduce him to the idea that naked animals are still very cute!

I don't think I'd ever own one. Because I have other cats I would like. But I think they are very sweet all the same


----------



## Amalthea

I'd like one some day  But they are second on my dream kitties list. I do love nekkid critters, though!!


----------



## Cillah

I'd love a ragdoll and a blue british short hair. Martin wants a ragamuffin. But Ragdoll is my dream cat. When we move out in a year (long time) we are going to be getting one .

What's your dream kitty?


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> What's your dream kitty?


Blue Abbysinian! They're the prettiest cats in the world!



















I've wanted one all my life!


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> Blue Abbysinian! They're the prettiest cats in the world!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I've wanted one all my life!


Oh they really are pretty 

I love big fluffy squishy lazy cats.. Good thing too with all the little critters I want


----------



## Amalthea

Raggies are lovely!! A friend of mine has them 

My dream kitty is a Turkish angora (or any semi longhaired blue eyed white, really)


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Raggies are lovely!! A friend of mine has them
> 
> My dream kitty is a Turkish angora (or any semi longhaired blue eyed white, really)
> 
> image
> 
> image


They are so pretty as well and I seem to see lots of them with two different coloured eyes .

My friend used to have a raggie and I would love going to visit just to play with her . Always wanted my own


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, they commonly have two different colored eyes. The one I was supposed to be getting from Ian's "friend" had one blue eye 

I helped with my friend's raggies when they were birthing. I saved one of the kittens that nobody could get to breathe


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, they commonly have two different colored eyes. The one I was supposed to be getting from Ian's "friend" had one blue eye
> 
> I helped with my friend's raggies when they were birthing. I saved one of the kittens that nobody could get to breathe


Yeah well I am sure you will find another !

Oh good on you!

I want a male one of these and I am going to call him Ticker.. Well it sounds like Tick-AH with the Aussie accent and all.. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Are they British shorthairs?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Are they British shorthairs?


Yeah . They are


----------



## Amalthea

Ooh!! Go me!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Ooh!! Go me!!


I really wanted a blue cat and there are a few options.. But I like my cats chunky so it just kind of ended up being a British Shorthair


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> I really wanted a blue cat and there are a few options.. But I like my cats chunky so it just kind of ended up being a British Shorthair


I'm the opposite! I love oriental type cats. I also ♥ blue anything. If I was going for solid blue I'd get a Russian Blue;


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> I'm the opposite! I love oriental type cats. I also ♥ blue anything. If I was going for solid blue I'd get a Russian Blue;
> 
> image


Yeah I love the colour.. Just a little too lean for me. So I stuck to British Shorthair.

I really miss rats.. I am youtubing pea fishing videos :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I am not a fan of oriental types, but can see the beauty of them. Our Kallie is very oriental in build (although, she's TEENY). I like chunk muffins!!


----------



## Cillah

Same. I did want a Bengal though. I've changed my mind because I don't think a crazy cat would be suited to my many pet household. It isn't now but it will be in the future. So I am going to stick to my "I can't be bothered to get up" cat .


----------



## Amalthea

Bengals are lovely! My friend has Asian leopard cats and they are stunning!!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Bengals are lovely! My friend has Asian leopard cats and they are stunning!!!


They are lovely. I love the marbled ones. I think they are snow? Not 100% sure. I still would keep it as an option in the future but I am not sure how they would get along with other pets. Even if I kept them in the pet room and I'd want everyone to be happy


----------



## Amalthea

My friend's ALCs are kept away from the other small critters (but they get along with the dogs).


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> My friend's ALCs are kept away from the other small critters (but they get along with the dogs).


Hmm I might be able to keep one then.. But we already want three :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *lol*


Everytime I come on RFUK I get convinced I can keep one more. Which I could but.. You guys :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Yeah, that IS a problem


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Yeah, that IS a problem


For Martin :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I like you a lot!!


----------



## Cillah

Haha thank you !

We already had the chat that I am going to buy what I want and I will look after them all, he can cuddle them if he wants but when I am sick he has to look after them all. He's agreed and also agreed to make me some bin cages once the pet room is ready to go .. So he has given me freedom by turning a blind eye


----------



## Amalthea

Using RUBS (they are dearer than other storage tubs, but more sturdy) as cages can make life SOOO easy!! When I had more mice, that's what I did. Get yourself a shelf system and use a souldering iron to cut out panels for mesh (so they still get the ventilation and air flow... and you can hang things easier). I made mesh panels on two sides and the top. Worked really well!


----------



## Cillah

Yeah I wanted to figure out some kind of shelving. Might go to IKEA and have a look around . I will keep that in mind. Everyone has said they are fine to use and it's something that will come in handy .

It looks hard to do.. But I am very challenged when it comes to making anything!


----------



## Amalthea

Honestly, I enjoyed making mine  I can be a bit of a perfectionist, though *lol* Oh, and I used garden wire to hold on the mesh


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Honestly, I enjoyed making mine  I can be a bit of a perfectionist, though *lol* Oh, and I used garden wire to hold on the mesh


I probably would enjoy the end result !

Oh! I can't wait until these renovations are over. Why do they have to be so far away :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

It's crap when you've got big plans, but no monies to get them rolling... That's our problem.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> It's crap when you've got big plans, but no monies to get them rolling... That's our problem.


Same but I figure as I've just got here there's plenty of time. We are going to be in this house for at least another year before we move on. I guess it's all one step at a time. But that process can be really long.

I need to get a good paying job. Or at least any job for now. Got to start somewhere!

I am sure you will get to where you want to go


----------



## Amalthea

Gary has been in this house since before I came here (October 2001).... We bought it from his boss in 2002 (I think).


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Gary has been in this house since before I came here (October 2001).... We bought it from his boss in 2002 (I think).


Oh, I see.

I don't know your situation at all and I know it's easy to say "why don't you move?" But I hope you get your finances sorted and are able to at least start to work in the right direction


----------



## Amalthea

We don't plan on staying here forever, but we wanna get the house sorted before we move... We are thinking it'd be a good idea financially to rent it out, since we have such a low mortgage on it. But we want two children, and neither of us feel it's big enough for more than one kid.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> We don't plan on staying here forever, but we wanna get the house sorted before we move... We are thinking it'd be a good idea financially to rent it out, since we have such a low mortgage on it. But we want two children, and neither of us feel it's big enough for more than one kid.


Well that gives you a few years.. Depending how close you wanted the children to be in age. Renting is good. We want to eventually get a rental property. Source of income every week without fail. But that's something to work out in the future .


----------



## Amalthea

Yup  We're not in any rush, really....  Although, we'll have to get the "nursery" done relatively soon (OMG!!)....


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yup  We're not in any rush, really....  Although, we'll have to get the "nursery" done relatively soon (OMG!!)....


That must be so exciting for you ! I'm happy for you too! Have you decided how you want to decorate it or anything yet ?

I love babies so I am excited when everyone has them or is planning on it. I want them so badly but at the same time I am in NO rush. Just one of those people that has always been broody. Which can be a real pain :whistling2:

Do you want a boy or girl or not bothered ?


----------



## Amalthea

I would love a little girl first 

I know exactly how I want that room..... Cream walls, wood (or "wood") flooring, with Roo decorations. I collect Roo (from Winny the Pooh), so will have shelves in there with Roo stuff and I wanna get Roo borders and such. So natural colors and wood furniture with a bit of blue (regardless if the baby is a boy or a girl) and a nice thick rug on the floor.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I would love a little girl first
> 
> I know exactly how I want that room..... Cream walls, wood (or "wood") flooring, with Roo decorations. I collect Roo (from Winny the Pooh), so will have shelves in there with Roo stuff and I wanna get Roo borders and such. So natural colors and wood furniture with a bit of blue (regardless if the baby is a boy or a girl) and a nice thick rug on the floor.


That sounds really nice! I am sure that would turn out lovely and you will need to post pictures of it .

I would prefer a girl. But I want two of each. Whether or not I will actually make it to four or have a house and Martin have a good paying job that we can afford that is a different story :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no... Two is enough for me *lol* I would LOVE one of each, but of course beggers can't be choosers 

When I was home last, my Grandma asked if we were planning babies and if I wanted a blanket crocheted for future children, so I showed her what I wanted  So I think the little'un will be getting his/her own afghan blanket (my brother and I each got one, too)


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Oh no... Two is enough for me *lol* I would LOVE one of each, but of course beggers can't be choosers
> 
> When I was home last, my Grandma asked if we were planning babies and if I wanted a blanket crocheted for future children, so I showed her what I wanted  So I think the little'un will be getting his/her own afghan blanket (my brother and I each got one, too)


I've always wanted a big family. But it just depends on how set up we are when the time comes. A few years at least. . Still pretty excited about it. I would be happy with one of each as well! Or two girls! I guess I'd be happy with two boys but still .

Do you have any names picked out? I have four picked out already. I'm so sad :lol2:

That's so sweet of your Grandma . Is Mojo going to stay in the room to keep your baby company =D?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I want a critter in the nursery, so it'll prolly be Mojo 

I've got loadsa names picked out (but nearly all girlie names) *lol* Poor Gary doesn't get a choice *giggles* I want my first daughter to be name Jaquelynne Alice, but I'll call her Jaque (pronounced "Jack").


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I want a critter in the nursery, so it'll prolly be Mojo
> 
> I've got loadsa names picked out (but nearly all girlie names) *lol* Poor Gary doesn't get a choice *giggles* I want my first daughter to be name Jaquelynne Alice, but I'll call her Jaque (pronounced "Jack").


How lucky would she/he be having Mojo on the room with her 

Martin chose the name of our first girl. But if he says a name I don't like I tell him so. He really liked the name Ellie. So she is going to be called Ellie-Lousie or Ellie-Lou for short. I think it's really cute .

All of them will be blessed with the last name Cullen. I always joke that I will call one Edward. It pisses him off :whistling2:

Anyway we're going for a walk now. Just down to the shop but it's always good to get some fresh air


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *runs in*
> 
> he looks likes hes been run over lol
> 
> obviously wasnt me who did, hes still walking about, i would have reserved aswell just to be sure
> 
> *runs out*


 
Cancel all the hugs I have sent you in the past, Dennis is my lil angel, mummys little lamb so NOBODY says horrid things about him and gets away with it.:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Jen and Cilla you 2 have been busy making plans


----------



## feorag

Oi! You lot! 7 pages I've had to read through! :bash: :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Do ya think Dennis wants to be a tabby cat today, god knows what hes been rolling in. Me thinks its bath time for him:lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> image


OMG! :gasp:

Dirty manky cat! 

Get rid of him!! :bash: 











to me!



Luxy said:


> Blue Abbysinian! They're the prettiest cats in the world!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I've wanted one all my life!


That looks like an American one. Sadly the Abys have been spoiled in this country by importing them back from America (imao) A lot of them now are too 'extreme' in type!

As a breed that was developed in this country and exported to America in the mid-1900s, I don't know why they started bringing them back, cos a lot of the American ones have changed hugely from the original British ones. Very Sad!!


Shell195 said:


> Dennis is my lil angel, mummys little lamb so NOBODY says horrid things about him and gets away with it.:bash:


Oops! :blush: Too late! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:

Jen and Cilla - you've got your baby future all planned haven't you! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I sure have. But not going to act on it anytime soon. That's for sure. Maybe in a couple of years . But I couldn't imagine not having babies .

I just got back from the shop. We ended up buying a whole lot of junk food. I ended up having to give 14P and I was like ahhh I don't know how to make it haha. Martin ended up going through my wallet. All of the coins look the same, I swear!


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> How lucky would she/he be having Mojo on the room with her
> 
> Martin chose the name of our first girl. But if he says a name I don't like I tell him so. He really liked the name Ellie. So she is going to be called Ellie-Lousie or Ellie-Lou for short. I think it's really cute .
> 
> All of them will be blessed with the last name Cullen. I always joke that I will call one Edward. It pisses him off :whistling2:
> 
> Anyway we're going for a walk now. Just down to the shop but it's always good to get some fresh air


Well, I had "Alice" picked out before the Twilight craze.... And Edward and Carlisle are both names in my family, so now I can't use those. I am not giving up Jaquelynne Alice, though!!



Shell195 said:


> Jen and Cilla you 2 have been busy making plans





feorag said:


> Jen and Cilla - you've got your baby future all planned haven't you! :lol2:


*lol* It's good to think about these things, right? :blush:



Cillah said:


> I just got back from the shop. We ended up buying a whole lot of junk food. I ended up having to give 14P and I was like ahhh I don't know how to make it haha. Martin ended up going through my wallet. All of the coins look the same, I swear!


I had to do that when I first came here, too  And I had to do it for my mom while she was here earlier this year :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

im backkkkk 
took a few pics was mostly cuddling though
ended up going down the wrong street at first and had a funny turn in the heat  but then the day went awesome i had a lovely time and have been invited back so hopefully will get more pics then ^^


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im backkkkk
> took a few pics was mostly cuddling though
> ended up going down the wrong street at first and had a funny turn in the heat  but then the day went awesome i had a lovely time and have been invited back so hopefully will get more pics then ^^


You were invited back??? God, that must be a first!!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im stunned, always held this woman in high regard to find what she is really like saddens me
> 
> XD i cant wait i had such a lovely time


Does Sallie need her head looking at??? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Does Sallie need her head looking at??? :lol2:


rude :bash::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Not fair, I want to go visit Sallie Africa too:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> That thread is truely shocking. Ugh. Those poor animals that suffered and will continue to suffer.
> 
> I am glad you had a good day Ami_J . Jealous of you
> 
> I am so hungry. Can't wait for dinner. Chicken kiev, chips and veggies cooked by Martin who is folding up the clothes right now. Whoo =D


ty cillah  its made me want a skunk even more


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ty cillah  its made me want a skunk even more


I want a skunk one day. They seem so sweet. I've never met one though. Something I need to do


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Not fair, I want to go visit Sallie Africa too:bash:


she is soooo lovely they are the most lovely welcoming people


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I want a skunk one day. They seem so sweet. I've never met one though. Something I need to do


they are so cuddly  
raccoons are awesome too i love their little hands


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> they are so cuddly
> raccoons are awesome too i love their little hands


Raccoons are definitely not for me :gasp:

They are very cute but I've heard such mixed things about them and they seem to get pretty tempermental. They are one of those look from a distance kind of pet.

The larger exotic mammals I want are a skunk, genet and fennec fox :2thumb:

Dream on!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Raccoons are definitely not for me :gasp:
> 
> They are very cute but I've heard such mixed things about them and they seem to get pretty tempermental. They are one of those look from a distance kind of pet.
> 
> The larger exotic mammals I want are a skunk, genet and fennec fox :2thumb:
> 
> Dream on!


i thought that then i met oreo :flrt: he is such a love


----------



## Amalthea

Just found out that Gary's Nan seems to be dying..... The doctors have said it's "only a matter of time". She hasn't been herself in so long, I think it's a blessing. She was such an awesome woman, too.....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Just found out that Gary's Nan seems to be dying..... The doctors have said it's "only a matter of time". She hasn't been herself in so long, I think it's a blessing. She was such an awesome woman, too.....


thats so sad  i get what you mean by a blessing though, its sad to see people detoriate


----------



## ami_j

ok dokie some piccytures

i look soooo silly in this one it makes me laugh though









ferts <3









my mum and fert ^^









some pretty dragonflies

















comparing meerkats

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










gorgeous raccoon ^^ i wish i had got a pic of Oreo on my head XD









me and skunky ^^ ignore the dodgy face was talking lol









my mum and her new friend


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> thats so sad  i get what you mean by a blessing though, its sad to see people detoriate


 
Indeed..... We're just waiting for news to see if Gary will be going down to Brum tomorrow... 

Lovely pics, Jaime!


----------



## Luxy

:gasp: MEERKATS! My brother would kill for some meerkats - he wanted them since he was small, before they became all popularised with those ads... Feckers...


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Indeed..... We're just waiting for news to see if Gary will be going down to Brum tomorrow...
> 
> Lovely pics, Jaime!


 


ty jen , i wish i took more there wasnt too much time unfortunaltely , hopefully i will get some when i go back, specially of the baby :flrt:
and maybe Oreo will decide he wants to be my hat again lol


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> :gasp: MEERKATS! My brother would kill for some meerkats - he wanted them since he was small, before they became all popularised with those ads... Feckers...


they are smaller than you think :gasp: really strong though


----------



## Amalthea

I was surprised by the tininess of meerkats, too!!


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> they are smaller than you think :gasp: really strong though



I know! We saw them in the zoo last week. I nearly died! I have pictures, I'll try to grab one now...

I haven't seen them since I was small, and I assumed, from memory, that they were cat sized. They're TINY!


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go... You'll prolly like these (all from my day as a zookeeper last year):


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> I know! We saw them in the zoo last week. I nearly died! I have pictures, I'll try to grab one now...
> 
> I haven't seen them since I was small, and I assumed, from memory, that they were cat sized. They're TINY!


arent they lol i thought they were about knee height


Amalthea said:


> Here ya go... You'll prolly like these (all from my day as a zookeeper last year):
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwww :flrt: i bet that was so much fun


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> im backkkkk
> took a few pics was mostly cuddling though
> ended up going down the wrong street at first and had a funny turn in the heat  but then the day went awesome i had a lovely time and have been invited back so hopefully will get more pics then ^^


I don't really even know where you went, but the photos are excellent! :2thumb:

The first time ever I saw Meerkats (both in captivity or on TV) was at Busch Gardens in Tampa about 14 years ago. I walked past a glass window and looked in and there were about 10 of these little critters standing right up on their hindlegs staring at me I thought they were the cutest little critters I'd ever seen, but I'd no idea what they were until I found the sign and discovered they were Meerkats! Now they're all over the place and living as pets in people's homes, not just in zoos.



Amalthea said:


> Just found out that Gary's Nan seems to be dying..... The doctors have said it's "only a matter of time". She hasn't been herself in so long, I think it's a blessing. She was such an awesome woman, too.....


So sorry to hear that - pass on my condolences to Gary.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I don't really even know where you went, but the photos are excellent! :2thumb:
> 
> The first time ever I saw Meerkats (both in captivity or on TV) was at Busch Gardens in Tampa about 14 years ago. I walked past a glass window and looked in and there were about 10 of these little critters standing right up on their hindlegs staring at me I thought they were the cutest little critters I'd ever seen, but I'd no idea what they were until I found the sign and discovered they were Meerkats! Now they're all over the place and living as pets in people's homes, not just in zoos.
> 
> So sorry to hear that - pass on my condolences to Gary.


i went to see Sallie (Africa) 
ty my mum took them , except the ones she is in that i took lol
i wish i had a photo with the baby, and my oreo hat lol i was too excited to cuddle and chat though, suprised any got taken at all :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

Here we go;



















And a bonus Snow Leopard!


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Here we go;
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And a bonus Snow Leopard!
> 
> image


awwww woo pretty snow leopard


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> arent they lol i thought they were about knee height
> 
> awwww :flrt: i bet that was so much fun


It was definitely one of the best days of my life!! Knackering, but amazing!! I wanna do it again.



feorag said:


> I
> So sorry to hear that - pass on my condolences to Gary.


Thanx, Eileen! I don't think it's hit Gary yet, cuz he's usually a very sentimental guy and I'm not seeing it.... 

Gorgeous snow leopard!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It was definitely one of the best days of my life!! Knackering, but amazing!! I wanna do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx, Eileen! I don't think it's hit Gary yet, cuz he's usually a very sentimental guy and I'm not seeing it....
> 
> Gorgeous snow leopard!!


was it at chester zoo?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup.  A friend of mine works there  Have a look on FB, there's a whole album with pics from that day  The tapirs were by far my favorite!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup.  A friend of mine works there  Have a look on FB, there's a whole album with pics from that day  The tapirs were by far my favorite!!!


lucky, i would love to go back to chester, i went twice with college. i looked into it and it would be well pricey just to get there, even though we arent THAT far away


----------



## Amalthea

Really? I wouldn't have thought it'd cost THAT much...


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Really? I wouldn't have thought it'd cost THAT much...


i looked into it, for two of us it would be about 100 quid for transport and to get in , not including food, gift shop etc


----------



## Amalthea

Owie......


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Owie......


tell me about it  i bet my mum would love it too


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, we took my Mom while she was here. She had to have a scooter thing, but she had a good time


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, we took my Mom while she was here. She had to have a scooter thing, but she had a good time


the komodo dragons are beautiful


----------



## Shell195

Jen, sorry about Gary`s nan  My ex father in law was a lovely man but now he is in a home in the final stages of Alzheimers, it is so distressing to see such a lovely funny man like this, I wish he would go to sleep and not wake up 

Excellent pics Jaime, Im sooooooooooooooo jealous

Steve has been helping me clean the critters out as my bale of Finacard arrived on Thursday. Look at these cute photos of Bob the Slob :flrt:
He does have a chinchilla sand bath but I think hes too lazy to roll so always looks greasy
I dont know why my hands look so red on these they arent in real life:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Jaime, I love the cheetahs!! They are amazing! But have the cutest "mew" ever!!

That's the worst part... That she has slowly deteriated. Apparently, she's just staring into space. I kinda hope she goes tonight in her sleep.

Those are gorgeous pictures of Bob!!! He looks so squishy!!


----------



## Luxy

Look at him Shell! I love the way they lie on their backs, it's like the way I sleep! 
I can look forward to having a little one like him all of my own soon!
:flrt:


----------



## Luxy

By the way, when I say I sleep like that, I just mean on my back, not spreadeagled like that! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell, you are going to have to stop posting pictures of Bob and those fat tailed things you've got! :bash:

I think I forgot to mention that we've had 5 fox cubs come in over the last 3-4 weeks. Two lots of 2 and a single one with something wrong with his foot that the vets put down, without advising my bosses first, even though they'd specifically asked to be told what the problem was before consent would be given to euthanase! :bash:

The other 2 lots of cubs, the farmer shot the mothers!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor babies


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, you are going to have to stop posting pictures of Bob and those fat tailed things you've got! :bash:
> 
> I think I forgot to mention that we've had 5 fox cubs come in over the last 3-4 weeks. Two lots of 2 and a single one with something wrong with his foot that the vets put down, without advising my bosses first, even though they'd specifically asked to be told what the problem was before consent would be given to euthanase! :bash:
> 
> The other 2 lots of cubs, the farmer shot the mothers!


 

Poor cubs  I hate the way some vets make these decisions on there own. We had a hedgehog taken to the vets with an injured back leg, we wanted it amputated but the vet said it was unfair so euthanised it. Our own vet said he would have done as we asked as they manage really well with a back leg missing:bash:

Bob is squishy, leaps at your hand when you put it in his cage but the minute you take him out hes a cuddle monster


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jen, sorry about Gary`s nan  My ex father in law was a lovely man but now he is in a home in the final stages of Alzheimers, it is so distressing to see such a lovely funny man like this, I wish he would go to sleep and not wake up
> 
> Excellent pics Jaime, Im sooooooooooooooo jealous
> 
> Steve has been helping me clean the critters out as my bale of Finacard arrived on Thursday. Look at these cute photos of Bob the Slob :flrt:
> He does have a chinchilla sand bath but I think hes too lazy to roll so always looks greasy
> I dont know why my hands look so red on these they arent in real life:lol2:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


oh bob is a cutie <3
ty shell i had SOOOOO much fun...and my mum cant say shes not fussed about animals ever again mwahahaha



Amalthea said:


> Jaime, I love the cheetahs!! They are amazing! But have the cutest "mew" ever!!
> 
> That's the worst part... That she has slowly deteriated. Apparently, she's just staring into space. I kinda hope she goes tonight in her sleep.
> 
> Those are gorgeous pictures of Bob!!! He looks so squishy!!


ooo i dont think i saw them  i saw tigers...did you go in the bat thingy... i did i thought it smelt like toast lol was just walking along and WHOOSH something shot past my nose


feorag said:


> Shell, you are going to have to stop posting pictures of Bob and those fat tailed things you've got! :bash:
> 
> I think I forgot to mention that we've had 5 fox cubs come in over the last 3-4 weeks. Two lots of 2 and a single one with something wrong with his foot that the vets put down, without advising my bosses first, even though they'd specifically asked to be told what the problem was before consent would be given to euthanase! :bash:
> 
> The other 2 lots of cubs, the farmer shot the mothers!


:'( poor foxies


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> they are smaller than you think :gasp: really strong though


They may be small, but they are armed with canine teeth that could do you some pretty nasty harm! They are beasts in miniature.

I still want a couple though! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Here ya go... You'll prolly like these (all from my day as a zookeeper last year):
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Chester Zoo is the best! :no1:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> They may be small, but they are armed with canine teeth that could do you some pretty nasty harm! They are beasts in miniature.
> 
> I still want a couple though! :flrt:


me too :flrt: i love the little noises they make


----------



## ditta

ive got to wait another week for the results of my xrayed finger:bash::bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Yup.  A friend of mine works there  Have a look on FB, there's a whole album with pics from that day  The tapirs were by far my favorite!!!


I have a friend who works there too! He is a senior bird keeper. Who's your friend?


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> ive got to wait another week for the results of my xrayed finger:bash::bash:


 surely all they need to do is look at it :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

My friend at Chester Zoo is one of the senior primate keepers 

Gary's Nan has just passed away, so I am heading off to snuggle.....


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> surely all they need to do is look at it :bash:


 apparently a radiography has to blow it up.......the xzray not my finger, then send results to gp:bash: i said cant you just see if its broken.....nope you will have to wait


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> My friend at Chester Zoo is one of the senior primate keepers
> 
> Gary's Nan has just passed away, so I am heading off to snuggle.....


oh dear  RIP
speak soon hun x


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> My friend at Chester Zoo is one of the senior primate keepers
> 
> Gary's Nan has just passed away, so I am heading off to snuggle.....


 

*(((Big hugs)))* to you and Gary xxx
RIP Gary`s Nan


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> apparently a radiography has to blow it up.......the xzray not my finger, then send results to gp:bash: i said cant you just see if its broken.....nope you will have to wait


:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> me too :flrt: i love the little noises they make


Me too, so cute! Did you get a chance to see the size of their canine teeth? They are HHHHUUUUUUUUGGGGGEEEE!!!

I told Sallie that if & when me & Clark pat her a visit, I will be leaving with little Bebe :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> My friend at Chester Zoo is one of the senior primate keepers
> 
> Gary's Nan has just passed away, so I am heading off to snuggle.....


Very sorry to hear the news about Gary's nan hun, pass on our regards.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Me too, so cute! Did you get a chance to see the size of their canine teeth? They are HHHHUUUUUUUUGGGGGEEEE!!!
> 
> I told Sallie that if & when me & Clark pat her a visit, I will be leaving with little Bebe :flrt:


i didnt really look in their mouth haha 
awwww :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i didnt really look in their mouth haha
> awwww :flrt:


It might have put you off cuddling them hehe


----------



## Shell195

I love meercats but got very upset when I went into the exotic shop in wigan as they had just stole the mums babies and had seperated them into a viv each, they were crying as they were frightened and lonely and mum and dad were going mental, it was VERY upsetting


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> It might have put you off cuddling them hehe


lol nah probably not :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I love meercats but got very upset when I went into the exotic shop in wigan as they had just stole the mums babies and had seperated them into a viv each, they were crying as they were frightened and lonely and mum and dad were going mental, it was VERY upsetting


 poor babies


----------



## africa

Zoo-Man said:


> It might have put you off cuddling them hehe


Get your ass over here and give them a cuddle Colin. I gave a talk at Nottingham Trent Uni last friday, Rafiki meerkat was passed round 50 odd students without so much as a murmer, he was SO well behaved. Oreo and Anoushka went too and gave everyone loads of cuddles .
Glad you enjoyed it Jaime, come again anytime :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

africa said:


> Get your ass over here and give them a cuddle Colin. I gave a talk at Nottingham Trent Uni last friday, Rafiki meerkat was passed round 50 odd students without so much as a murmer, he was SO well behaved. Oreo and Anoushka went too and gave everyone loads of cuddles .
> Glad you enjoyed it Jaime, come again anytime :2thumb:


you wont be able to get rid of me :flrt: i had such fun, the animals and like minded animal lovers 

did i hold rafiki ?

awwwww Oreo and Anoushka :flrt: and mimi i didnt cuddle her but shes still gorgeous


----------



## Zoo-Man

africa said:


> Get your ass over here and give them a cuddle Colin. I gave a talk at Nottingham Trent Uni last friday, Rafiki meerkat was passed round 50 odd students without so much as a murmer, he was SO well behaved. Oreo and Anoushka went too and gave everyone loads of cuddles .
> Glad you enjoyed it Jaime, come again anytime :2thumb:


Sal, pop a stamp on Bebe's bum & pop her in the post box addressed to moi immediately! :whip:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> apparently a radiography has to blow it up.......the xzray not my finger, then send results to gp:bash: i said cant you just see if its broken.....nope you will have to wait


I don't know why they do that, cos they give the result to the doctor, so they're well capable of telling you what they see! :bash:

Jen, so sorry to hear about Gary's nan!

Well I'm off to bed, cream crackered tonight - I woke up at 6:30 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep! :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> My friend at Chester Zoo is one of the senior primate keepers
> 
> Gary's Nan has just passed away, so I am heading off to snuggle.....


 soory jen, our thoughts are with you both


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> It's been taken off Tom, but colin started it so he can fill you in on what it was about.


cheers i'll ask him later i need to be up for work tomorrow night everyone


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> It's been taken off Tom, but colin started it so he can fill you in on what it was about.


I didn't start it! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I didn't start it! :lol2:


 
I didnt like to say:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, guys  Gary seems a bit better this morning. He got a good night's sleep (I, on the other hand, didn't). Nothing can be done now til Monday, so she's in the Chapel of Rest.

I think it's disgusting that they removed that thread!! People should be allowed to be aware of Nerys and what she's capable of since so many people were shoved so far up her ass!!

I love the bat house at Chester Zoo, Tom!  It's amazing!!

Getting ready for work... Gotta go into Bolton early to get my book (that I've had pre ordered for quite some time). The new Stephenie Meyer book (the next installment of Twilight) *squeals* And then go into to work to do a bit of shopping. Just got my costume for the catalogue launch (pirate), but no bras that'll work under it, so gotta find a bra! *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

It's out today!!  I've had mine ordered for WEEKS!!! It's relatively cheap at WHSmith (well, it was when I ordered it). Or play.com


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> It's out today!!  I've had mine ordered for WEEKS!!! It's relatively cheap at WHSmith (well, it was when I ordered it). Or play.com


I am texting Martin to let him know :gasp:

I can't believe it slipped my mind. I'm pretty excited about it. Not as excited about it as the movie. But still .

I am going to apply for a job at the new Iceland opening up. Not really ideal but a job is a job.. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

A job is, indeed, a job  Good luck!!

A friend of mine and I are trying to get tickets to see Eclipse at a midnight showing on the 2nd! *squeals* And then I am going on the 11th, as well


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Ohhh Duprasi. He's so cute =D. And plump
> 
> Sorry to hear about Gary's nan. You'll both be in our prayers Jen x
> 
> Does Africa own genets? Always wanted a genet
> 
> Tom did you get the dates you are free yet ?
> 
> Colin I think he is partially to blame as well as he could have done something sooner. But by the sounds of it the situation overwhelmed him and his health was very bad. I couldn't imagine being in that situation.
> 
> Sorry! I didn't go back and quote things.. But that's my replies anyway.. =D


yup she owns genets , gorgeous things :flrt:

i didnt know that she was writing another book in the twilight series jen


----------



## Cillah

He said that we are short on money but he will get it as a non surprise birthday present.. My birthday is on the 18th so I am happy with that !

I think I will just go on the normal release date. I want to see it early but I want to be able to hear it over everyone else . Plus Martin won't be keen on seeing it before then and he is coming with me!

Ohh. I would love to see a genet. Always wanted to own them. Love seeing videos of how well they get along with cats and the like 

Thanks for the good luck Jen! It's in Oldham and that's pretty close. Going to apply today


----------



## feorag

Well you've probably been by now Jaime as it's 4:30, but I hope you were successful! :2thumb:

I've been doing boring housework, then made a sandwich for lunch which we sat and ate in the garden, then I've just spent the last hour pruning my bonsai trees and digging up the baby ones in the 'nursery' plot to trim the roots that grow out of the pots.

Now I've had to come in the house cos I'm dripping sweat with the heat! :roll:

Gotta go to Sainsburies cos I couldn't be bothered after work last night and we've no milk left so no gingerbread lattes today  - *yet!!!*

I've got 6 face paints to make into 6 rainbow cakes and I'm finished for the day! Then I'll be vegging out in front of the goggle box watching BGT (in catch up, cos there'll be loads of timewasting repeated things going on)! :2thumb:

It's on for 2 and a half hours so we'll probably start watching after and hour or more and then we'll probably get the final result live! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Ooh this thread is alive =D

I have been on here all day! Martin worked today. Started early so now he is home and asleep. So I've been waiting for someone to reply. But not today!

I've been watching the Australian RSPCA Animal Rescue and had my boy meeces out . I did some washing up and vacuuming and that's about it.

Is it a hot day today? I think it's fine.. I just want to know if this is hot or if it gets hotter ?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> *Well you've probably been by now Jaime as it's 4:30, but I hope you were successful! *:2thumb:
> 
> I've been doing boring housework, then made a sandwich for lunch which we sat and ate in the garden, then I've just spent the last hour pruning my bonsai trees and digging up the baby ones in the 'nursery' plot to trim the roots that grow out of the pots.
> 
> Now I've had to come in the house cos I'm dripping sweat with the heat! :roll:
> 
> Gotta go to Sainsburies cos I couldn't be bothered after work last night and we've no milk left so no gingerbread lattes today  - *yet!!!*
> 
> I've got 6 face paints to make into 6 rainbow cakes and I'm finished for the day! Then I'll be vegging out in front of the goggle box watching BGT (in catch up, cos there'll be loads of timewasting repeated things going on)! :2thumb:
> 
> It's on for 2 and a half hours so we'll probably start watching after and hour or more and then we'll probably get the final result live! :lol2:


where? or do you mean cillah?


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> where? or do you mean cillah?


Me? I don't even know what I did! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Me? I don't even know what I did! :gasp:


lol we are all confused it seems


----------



## Lee2211

I think she means how did Cillahs job application go :notworthy:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol we are all confused it seems


I think she checked you 

Can you read the rodent thread and reply to my question :blush:?


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, I couldnt remember you saying you where going anywhere Jaime, not sure who Eileen meant though:whistling2:
Cilla doesnt Tom work in Iceland too? Good luck anyway:2thumb:
Jen I hope you have a good party:2thumb:

Ive been at the sanctuary all day and my friends GSD bitch gave birth to 9 healthy puppies(7 girls and 2 boys) She went to the vets twice as one puppy got stuck and ended up coming our back first, the next time was to check she was empty.
We now have 17 kittens at the sanctuary:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Lee2211 said:


> I think she means how did Cillahs job application go :notworthy:


ahh glad someones got their head working haha



Cillah said:


> I think she checked you
> 
> Can you read the rodent thread and reply to my question :blush:?


done 


Shell195 said:


> Evening all, I couldnt remember you saying you where going anywhere Jaime, not sure who Eileen meant though:whistling2:
> Cilla doesnt Tom work in Iceland too? Good luck anyway:2thumb:
> Jen I hope you have a good party:2thumb:
> 
> Ive been at the sanctuary all day and my friends GSD bitch gave birth to 9 healthy puppies(7 girls and 2 boys) She went to the vets twice as one puppy got stuck and ended up coming our back first, the next time was to check she was empty.
> We now have 17 kittens at the sanctuary:gasp:


wow lots of kittens


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, I couldnt remember you saying you where going anywhere Jaime, not sure who Eileen meant though:whistling2:
> Cilla doesnt Tom work in Iceland too? Good luck anyway:2thumb:
> Jen I hope you have a good party:2thumb:
> 
> Ive been at the sanctuary all day and my friends GSD bitch gave birth to 9 healthy puppies(7 girls and 2 boys) She went to the vets twice as one puppy got stuck and ended up coming our back first, the next time was to check she was empty.
> We now have 17 kittens at the sanctuary:gasp:


Erm, I have no idea to be honest. Apparently they wouldn't get the application until Monday so we are going to do it tomorrow. It's so easy. You get to sit down and not even back. When I worked at Woolies at home. We had to stand up and we had to pack everything and were tested on speed and how we packed. So it's pretty cool .

Wow that's a lot of puppies. Glad they are all healthy and that's a lot of kittens too!


----------



## Cillah

Jooooshy said:


> Chipmunks added! Lots of interest in RGS!! :2thumb:
> 
> Edit: Four baby duprasis found venturing out of nest last night, weee!!


Shellllll :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

i have a very important announcement to make to my very best shell




i neeeeeeeeed a picture of coffybean for my facebook pic, she already has a lot of friends wanting to see her and i want to show her off


so pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee you wonderful woman you pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

And we'd all love to see more Dup pictures !


----------



## Shell195

Ditta you are a bloody nuisance Ive just been up to handle/feed them:bash:
Maybe later, if not then definately tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ditta you are a bloody nuisance Ive just been up to handle/feed them:bash:
> Maybe later, if not then definately tomorrow:2thumb:


 
:gasp:thats the very first time ive ever been called that :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ditta you are a bloody nuisance Ive just been up to handle/feed them:bash:
> Maybe later, if not then definately tomorrow:2thumb:


Have I not bothered you yet with my Dup obsession? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: You lot are turning into dupoholics:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

ditta said:


> :gasp:thats the very first time ive ever been called that :whistling2::whistling2:


 

shell, facebook said they are gonna ban me if i dont put coffybean pics up soon.........honest:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell, facebook said they are gonna ban me if i dont put coffybean pics up soon.........honest:whistling2:


 
Yeah, honest:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You lot are turning into dupoholics:whistling2:


I blame you and your signature :whistling2:..

It is not a bad thing though! I am glad you are breeding them. I've wanted one since before I decided either hamster or duprasi. : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> *Ditta you are a bloody nuisance* Ive just been up to handle/feed them:bash:
> Maybe later, if not then definately tomorrow:2thumb:





Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You lot are turning into dupoholics:whistling2:


:rotfl:


----------



## ditta




----------



## Cillah

Guess what Ami_J ?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs538.ash1/31513_10150189680890077_836100076_12813512_3828476_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs598.snc3/31513_10150189293515077_836100076_12803474_5291179_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
You making your own chicks now ditta:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs538.ash1/31513_10150189680890077_836100076_12813512_3828476_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs598.snc3/31513_10150189293515077_836100076_12803474_5291179_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
Thats not a chicken its a vulture:gasp:
Is that Iddy biddy(something like that) shes HUGE


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell,,,,, please........... for me..... get a pic of coffybean or else my ears are gunna start bleedin from the whinin comin from the other corner of the room!!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Guess what Ami_J ?


oooo whatwhatwhat
and you can call me jaime or jai ^^


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am texting Martin to let him know :gasp:
> 
> I can't believe it slipped my mind. I'm pretty excited about it. Not as excited about it as the movie. But still .
> 
> I am going to apply for a job at the new Iceland opening up. Not really ideal but a job is a job.. :whistling2:


 hehe join the club been working at iceland for 6 years cilla


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell,,,,, please........... for me..... get a pic of coffybean or else my ears are gunna start bleedin from the whinin comin from the other corner of the room!!


LMAO
oh look its coffybean


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> oooo whatwhatwhat


Martin just said to me out of the blue "Do you want a skunk?" and I said yeah and he said he has really warmed up to them and wants one too! : victory:

I was like :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> LMAO
> oh look its coffybean
> 
> image


IWANTIWANTIWANTIWANTIWANTIWANT :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> LMAO
> oh look its coffybean
> 
> image


 :gasp:thats not MY coffybean


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Martin just said to me out of the blue "Do you want a skunk?" and I said yeah and he said he has really warmed up to them and wants one too! : victory:
> 
> I was like :gasp:


 
cillah you need to meet our 3 you will be totally smitten


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hehe join the club been working at iceland for 6 years cilla


Is it an ohkay job ?


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> cillah you need to meet our 3 you will be totally smitten


Yeah. Not anytime soon. We can't anyway because we are renting but when we are looking for one, we want to meet one first. Just to make sure they are for us .

So I'd love to


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Thats not a chicken its a vulture:gasp:
> Is that Iddy biddy(something like that) shes HUGE


 yea its iddy, lol she sat on my neck for 30 mins before i shoved her off


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Martin just said to me out of the blue "Do you want a skunk?" and I said yeah and he said he has really warmed up to them and wants one too! : victory:
> 
> I was like :gasp:


LUCKY
i need my own house or a private landlord that would allow it , housing associations are so bloody annoying , they would never let me own a skunk lol ....unless i could pass it off as a cat....:lol2:


Cillah said:


> IWANTIWANTIWANTIWANTIWANTIWANT :whistling2:


thats dittas coffybean 


ditta said:


> :gasp:thats not MY coffybean


tis ^^


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> LUCKY
> i need my own house or a private landlord that would allow it , housing associations are so bloody annoying , they would never let me own a skunk lol ....unless i could pass it off as a cat....:lol2:
> 
> thats dittas coffybean
> 
> tis ^^


Yeah. We are planning on staying at this house for a year and then finding a house that does allow pets. Hopefully in a couple of years buying our own. We'll see how things go .

But at this house we can't have dogs or cats. But it gives me more of a chance to sort out the pet room : victory:

Jealous of Ditta. My Otto will exist one day :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

how have you got piccy of MY coffybean?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Is it an ohkay job ?


 as you said its a job, its very dull but if you work with some intresting people then it can be enjoyable tbh


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> as you said its a job, its very dull but if you work with some intresting people then it can be enjoyable tbh


Yeah. Hopefully they hire me. Going to keep my fingers crossed as I could do with the money and I need to get out meeting people :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone Yes I'm back just like a bad penny :lol2: 
Had to take a night off lol due to visitors last night and of course had an new occupational therapist come round yesterday to reassess me and my needs and he was not pleased says my home is dangerous to me and I cant have even a portable ramp put outside of any size (I need one of at least nine feet) due to the fact it is wider than the width of my path and would end up in the dirt making it dangerous when wet. He is going to write to my landlords telling them i need to be moved urgently, but i wonder if it will make any difference.
Almathea i am so sorry for your loss.
Loving all the pics that have been put up especially the meerkats and dups they are so sweet. 
Went out shopping earlier so now relaxing and watching the final of BGT have no idea who will win so many acts were great tonight.
I booked two weeks with my future mum in law for the first two weeks in July last night too hope the weather is good for that.
Hope everyone had a good day today


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah. We are planning on staying at this house for a year and then finding a house that does allow pets. Hopefully in a couple of years buying our own. We'll see how things go .
> 
> But at this house we can't have dogs or cats. But it gives me more of a chance to sort out the pet room : victory:
> 
> Jealous of Ditta. My Otto will exist one day :whistling2:


annoying isnt it  kids cause more mess than pets :lol2:


ditta said:


> how have you got piccy of MY coffybean?


cos shells photobucket isnt working


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> annoying isnt it  kids cause more mess than pets :lol2:
> 
> cos shells photobucket isnt working


 really really really, cos if you fibbing it very cruel cos im a sick woman you know:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> annoying isnt it  kids cause more mess than pets :lol2:
> 
> cos shells photobucket isnt working


Yeah. Since I don't work I end up sitting at home and then deciding to make sure everything is vacuumed. There's no way you would know I even had pets if you didn't see them. But what can you do.. I mean. Would rather go without then get kicked out.. And they are nice people. They are renovating our bathroom, kitchen and bedroom wardrobes next month.

And they never come for inspections.. According to the man who last lived here. Not once in two years. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Just trying to sort photos now


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> really really really, cos if you fibbing it very cruel cos im a sick woman you know:whistling2:


im not cruel :halo:


Cillah said:


> Yeah. Since I don't work I end up sitting at home and then deciding to make sure everything is vacuumed. There's no way you would know I even had pets if you didn't see them. But what can you do.. I mean. Would rather go without then get kicked out.. And they are nice people. They are renovating our bathroom, kitchen and bedroom wardrobes next month.
> 
> And they never come for inspections.. According to the man who last lived here. Not once in two years. :whistling2:


i dont get why they make such a fuss 



Shell195 said:


> Just trying to sort photos now


oh good your photobucket is working now ^^


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Just trying to sort photos now


We all bow down to your Dups :notworthy:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> im not cruel :halo:
> 
> i dont get why they make such a fuss
> 
> 
> oh good your photobucket is working now ^^


 

you are naughty jamie but i forgive ya:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> you are naughty jamie but i forgive ya:flrt:


i was trying to keep your occupied and show u cuteness cos you wanted piccies :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: My photobucket was never broken

There is something up with the camera though the photos are blurry:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: My photobucket was never broken
> 
> There is something up with the camera though the photos are blurry:bash:


i wa buying you more time , i needed an excuse why i had the pic though :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Blurry photos are still good !


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

are these pics comin or what? im gunna have no ears left argh!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

and yet again i kill the thread hmmmm


----------



## tomwilson

:devil: get the thread killer:lol2:


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and yet again i kill the thread hmmmm


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

do i smell or something?


----------



## Shell195

Kissa and her babies, can you see coffybean looking at you ditta, I know its her as the male behing her kept trying to bonk her after this was taken so I checked the sexes. Ive been told they can stay together until they are 6 weeks but I cant see it happening at this rate


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do i smell or something?


 i don't no i don't have smellynet


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Kissa and her babies
> image


I just want to cuddle them :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Steves trying to un blur the seperate photos


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I just want to cuddle them :flrt:


 
I do:flrt:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> Kissa and her babies, can you see coffybean looking at you ditta, I know its her as the male behing her kept trying to bonk her after this was taken so I checked the sexes. Ive been told they can stay together until they are 6 weeks but I cant see it happening at this rate
> image


Who's boy is trying to bonk ditta's girl Shell?
I'm sure it's not mine, he'd be far to mannerly for that!
:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also, I could eat all of them, they're so tiny and squishy looking!


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I do:flrt:


I need a Duppy cuddle


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Who's boy is trying to bonk ditta's girl Shell?
> I'm sure it's not mine, he'd be far to mannerly for that!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Also, I could eat all of them, they're so tiny and squishy looking!


 
It could be your boy or Jens Mojo:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you only got one female shell?


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> It could be your boy or Jens Mojo:whistling2:


He doesn't seem to have any lack of "Mojo", Austin Powers style!
If he is Jen's I think he's very aptly named!


----------



## ditta

shelllllll:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: you know how much i love you right now:notworthy::notworthy:



im loving my coffybean:2thumb::no1:


----------



## Luxy

ditta said:


> shelllllll:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: you know how much i love you right now:notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> im loving my coffybean:2thumb::no1:


I love the name coffybean, it's one of the cutest things I've ever heard! :flrt:


----------



## ditta

cillah when she comes home you and your other half will have to come over for a brew, meet the skunks, n coffybean oh and the dogs, cats rodents chickens rabbits and my african pygmy dormice oh and slick the indian long eared hedgehog:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Luxy said:


> I love the name coffybean, it's one of the cutest things I've ever heard! :flrt:


thanks luxy:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> shelllllll:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: you know how much i love you right now:notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> im loving my coffybean:2thumb::no1:


should love me too i tried to cheer u up lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

I have 2 girls Cat, crap photos but these are all of Coffybean, shes the biggest of the 2 and the most laid back girl


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

edited

i cant read lol


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> should love me too i tried to cheer u up lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 love you too jamie for keeping me occupied while i waited:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I have 2 girls Cat, crap photos but these are all of Coffybean, shes the biggest of the 2 and the most laid back girl
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 omlordy lord she is so gorgeoussssssssss:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> love you too jamie for keeping me occupied while i waited:whistling2:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> cillah when she comes home you and your other half will have to come over for a brew, meet the skunks, n coffybean oh and the dogs, cats rodents chickens rabbits and my african pygmy dormice oh and slick the indian long eared hedgehog:lol2:


Oh we would love to!

Thank you ! I'd love to meet all of them and so would Martin. I know he'd love to meet the hedgehog and skunk in particular


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> edited
> 
> i cant read lol


 

But you sure can nag:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> But you sure can nag:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


if youd have heard the whinin i could you would bloody nag too!!
ya cheeky bint


----------



## sammy1969

Shell those babies are too cute for words, hoping someone will acknowledge me this time lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Shell those babies are too cute for words, hoping someone will acknowledge me this time lol


 
*Hi Sammy:2thumb:*


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Shell those babies are too cute for words, hoping someone will acknowledge me this time lol


 hi sammy


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> *Hi Sammy:2thumb:*


TY :lol2: HI Shell I was feeling lonely lol sat reading all the posts and then when I posted I think you all missed it where everyone was talking about cute furries lol


----------



## sammy1969

ditta said:


> hi sammy


:lol2:Hi Ditta love your ickle coffeebean


----------



## temerist

can anyone offer these 2 lads a home?


----------



## Cillah

I have to go now guys. Going to dream of Dups. Goodnight


----------



## Shell195

Night Cilla

Ian, they are pretty kitties:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> can anyone offer these 2 lads a home?
> 
> image
> image
> image


 
AWWWWWWWW I sooooo want but I am not allowed damn they are too cute for words I wll ask my neighbour who is looking for a kitten as her cat is unfortunately dying and she loves cats then just have to work out how to get to you will let you know Ian


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I have to go now guys. Going to dream of Dups. Goodnight


Nite Cilla sweet dreams


----------



## ditta

vary cute kitties, but alas no more



thanks sammy isnt she just the most gorgeous coffybean ever


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Night Cilla
> 
> Ian, they are pretty kitties:flrt:


im sure you can squueze and extra 2 in somewhere :lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> AWWWWWWWW I sooooo want but I am not allowed damn they are too cute for words I wll ask my neighbour who is looking for a kitten as her cat is unfortunately dying and she loves cats then just have to work out how to get to you will let you know Ian


ok hun np



ditta said:


> vary cute kitties, but alas no more
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sammy isnt she just the most gorgeous coffybean ever


have these instead of ur coffee bean


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have to go now guys. Going to dream of Dups. Goodnight


night hun


----------



## sammy1969

ditta said:


> thanks sammy isnt she just the most gorgeous coffybean ever


Yes she surely is makes me miss them so much and want some more but I am not allowed any more pets till i move which is no fair:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> TY :lol2: HI Shell I was feeling lonely lol sat reading all the posts and then when I posted I think you all missed it where everyone was talking about cute furries lol


so easy to get carried away on here :blush:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> so easy to get carried away on here :blush:


 
Its happened to me a few times and its easy to get a complex about it:blush:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Its happened to me a few times and its easy to get a complex about it:blush:


yup, on a good day it moves so fast , its easy to miss posts


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its happened to me a few times and its easy to get a complex about it:blush:


 we couldn't ignore you on purpose shell although i am sorry to say that i was tempted just to see you stress a bit :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> so easy to get carried away on here :blush:


I know i want so many different things but have no room and so will have to wait but want a meerkat or three a ragdoll a norwegian forest and maine coone cats a skunk an APH (pinto) Dupraisi or four lol the list is endless

Sorry misread that post lol think my brain is shuting down


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> we couldn't ignore you on purpose shell although i am sorry to say that i was tempted just to see you stress a bit :lol2:


* Slaps Tom:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

i always think i've narrowed the list down to what i want next but i never have really next i want either a hedgie or some dormice i think :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> * Slaps Tom:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 no slapping me it'd hurt now i've lost the beard


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know i want so many different things but have no room and so will have to wait but want a meerkat or three a ragdoll a norwegian forest and maine coone cats a skunk an APH (pinto) Dupraisi or four lol the list is endless
> 
> Sorry misread that post lol think my brain is shuting down


no that too lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> no that too lol


Its my age lol or the years I am feeling its making me senile before my time


----------



## temerist

where has that thread gone with the pictures of the mistreated animals? who is this nerys?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> where has that thread gone with the pictures of the mistreated animals? who is this nerys?


 

Ther have deleted it


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> where has that thread gone with the pictures of the mistreated animals? who is this nerys?


Nerys is a member on here who is supposed to be very good at keeping exotics as for the thread I think it has been removed I didnt see it but I know Nerys is usually made out to be the bees knees not sure what has happened though


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Its my age lol or the years I am feeling its making me senile before my time


oh i get that too haha


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> oh i get that too haha


Thank heavens i am not alone :lol2: I thought I was going mad


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> where has that thread gone with the pictures of the mistreated animals? who is this nerys?


 
You have a pm


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thank heavens i am not alone :lol2: I thought I was going mad


lol i think i am mad :crazy:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lol i think i am mad :crazy:


No its the rest of the world :lol2: well thats my excuse at least
And ty for the pm you have a reply hun


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> No its the rest of the world :lol2: well thats my excuse at least
> And ty for the pm you have a reply hun


responded...it certainly took a little of the shine out of my lovely day hearing such a horrid thing


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> responded...it certainly took a little of the shine out of my lovely day hearing such a horrid thing


Yeah I can see why its horrible just indescribable I just cant express in words my thoughts


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah I can see why its horrible just indescribable I just cant express in words my thoughts


, utter disgusting i hope those animals haunt her


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> , utter disgusting i hope those animals haunt her


I cant put on here what I am thinking and feeling right now


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I cant put on here what I am thinking and feeling right now


 i know how you feel some very shocking images on there


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> where? or do you mean cillah?


Oh bloody hell - I did it again. I did mean Cilla, who was going for a job interview at Iceland this afternoon! At least that's what I read somewhere???


ditta said:


>


Ditta, did you lay that big one???


Shell those little dups are gorgeous! :flrt:


temerist said:


> can anyone offer these 2 lads a home?
> 
> image
> image
> image


Ian, they are beautiful!! What's the story?


ami_j said:


> yup, on a good day it moves so fast , its easy to miss posts


What sometimes happens Sammy is that 2 people post at the same time, which is what happened to you and Jaime, except her post was slightly behind yours, so anyone who came onto the thread immediately afterwards would see her post and miss yours cos yours t was above hers. It happens, sadly, but it's never anything personal.


----------



## Shell195

Dont mention names or the mods will remove the thread


----------



## tomwilson

i edited it could sammy please edit my quote to remove the name please


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Sammy is that 2 people post at the same time, which is what happened to you and Jaime, except her post was slightly behind yours, so anyone who came onto the thread immediately afterwards would see her post and miss yours cos yours t was above hers. It happens, sadly, but it's never anything personal.


I know hun I loose where i am on here too and i know all the ppl on here are great and i know they would never purposely ignore me I was in weird mode ealrier have calmed down a bit now


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i edited it could sammy please edit my quote to remove the name please


done Hun


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Same think happened to Selena a couple of weeks ago on a bad day and she got a bit upset too - it happens, but nobody who regularly frequents this thread would ever deliberately ignore anyone.

I ask loads of questions and often don't get answers cos the post ends up about 6 or more pages back and the person I ask it of might not go that far back if they haven't been on all day.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> done Hun


 thankyou


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah I can see why its horrible just indescribable I just cant express in words my thoughts


 


feorag said:


> Oh bloody hell - I did it again. I did mean Cilla, who was going for a job interview at Iceland this afternoon! At least that's what I read somewhere???
> 
> Ditta, did you lay that big one???
> 
> 
> Shell those little dups are gorgeous! :flrt:
> Ian, they are beautiful!! What's the story?What sometimes happens Sammy is that 2 people post at the same time, which is what happened to you and Jaime, except her post was slightly behind yours, so anyone who came onto the thread immediately afterwards would see her post and miss yours cos yours t was above hers. It happens, sadly, but it's never anything personal.


lol apparently its the small one thats the funny one cos i said wow look at the big egg


ugh im sneezing like mad i think pollen finally found me


----------



## Shell195

Evening Eileen, how are you?


----------



## tomwilson

think im off to bed guys i'm really not comfortable in this house sesk chair hurts my a*se couch is too small, bed rooms too hot, feel like bloody goldilocks


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> think im off to bed guys i'm really not comfortable in this house sesk chair hurts my a*se couch is too small, bed rooms too hot, feel like bloody goldilocks


 
Awwww bless, just keep reminding yourself its not for long


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> think im off to bed guys i'm really not comfortable in this house sesk chair hurts my a*se couch is too small, bed rooms too hot, feel like bloody goldilocks


Nite Tom sleep well thinkthe heat is just the weather my flat feels like it is an oven at moment even with ceiling fans going full blast mind oyu they say we are in for thunder storms here


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Awwww bless, just keep reminding yourself its not for long


 aye but could be a case of out the frying pan and into the fire:lol2: i am gratefull to dianas family even if it seems like i'm not on here but i need some where to release sometimes and i seem to do it all on here


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Nite Tom sleep well thinkthe heat is just the weather my flat feels like it is an oven at moment even with ceiling fans going full blast mind oyu they say we are in for thunder storms here


 we had rain earlier hope it cools the air for tommorrow i'm not even tired but i just want to go to bed and lett tomorrow come:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> aye but could be a case of out the frying pan and into the fire:lol2: i am gratefull to dianas family even if it seems like i'm not on here but i need some where to release sometimes and i seem to do it all on here


But thats what friends are for to allow you to do that without worrying


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> But thats what friends are for to allow you to do that without worrying


 thank you starting to get upset at the first hamster leaving this week but i know it'll go to a good home


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> thank you starting to get upset at the first hamster leaving this week but i know it'll go to a good home


 Yw awww its never easy to say goodbye to babies you have raised or helped with I used to hate it but it is good to know they are going to someoen who wil love them like you have


----------



## sammy1969

WEll time for me to head off to bed nite all and tc


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Yw awww its never easy to say goodbye to babies you have raised or helped with I used to hate it but it is good to know they are going to someoen who wil love them like you have


 cillah's taking him so i can still get updates on him but still sad to see him go


----------



## tomwilson

think i will go to bed now night guys 'agian' lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> think im off to bed guys i'm really not comfortable in this house sesk chair hurts my a*se couch is too small, bed rooms too hot, feel like bloody goldilocks


night tom


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> WEll time for me to head off to bed nite all and tc


nn hun


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening Eileen, how are you?


I'm fine thanks Shell. Sorted out all my bonsai and my face paints - not put them on ebay yet though and hoovered downstairs. Might get some jewellery made tomorrow, cos I'm going to try and sell some on my table when I'm face painting at the school fair next week.



tomwilson said:


> think im off to bed guys i'm really not comfortable in this house sesk chair hurts my a*se couch is too small, bed rooms too hot, feel like bloody goldilocks


We've been running the bedroom ceiling fan all night for the last week and a half and it'll keep running every night now until about the end of October!


----------



## Shell195

Night Tom hopefully things will seem better tomorrow

Im doing nothing tomorrow:2thumb:I might clip some dogs though


----------



## Shell195

Bed for me too, night everyone


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'm fine thanks Shell. Sorted out all my bonsai and my face paints - not put them on ebay yet though and hoovered downstairs. Might get some jewellery made tomorrow, cos I'm going to try and sell some on my table when I'm face painting at the school fair next week.
> 
> We've been running the bedroom ceiling fan all night for the last week and a half and it'll keep running every night now until about the end of October!


bonsai are so cute


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bed for me too, night everyone


night shell


----------



## temerist

night shell hun

just watched a very stupid film lol jeepers creepers 2, odd movie lol im off to bed now aswell


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> night shell hun
> 
> just watched a very stupid film lol jeepers creepers 2, odd movie lol im off to bed now aswell


night ian


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> bonsai are so cute


I loves mine! They're all outdoor ones, can't keep any of the indoor kind - they just die eventually, but I've got loads outside ranging from about 9-12" to 2' depending on what they are and how small I wanted them.

Well I'm off to bed too, so goodnight to those who have gone and goodnight to those who are still here!! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I loves mine! They're all outdoor ones, can't keep any of the indoor kind - they just die eventually, but I've got loads outside ranging from about 9-12" to 2' depending on what they are and how small I wanted them.
> 
> Well I'm off to bed too, so goodnight to those who have gone and goodnight to those who are still here!! :lol2:


night eileen

just me  alone


----------



## Amalthea

Well, you guys were chatty today!! had friends round and then a friend who's moved to Ireland just happened to be in the area and he's only JUST left, so I couldn't come on *lol*

Cute kitties, Ian!!! Where'd they come from?? 

I have no doubt it was Mojo trying it on.... I just WOULD be MY little man (named Mojo) that woudl be the little perv *lol* He'll fit in beautfully here *lol*

I can't remember what else was said, so bed now *lol*

OH!! Shell, didja see the post when I said my friends were going to Europe for critters this weekend, so they are gonna try to get you a girlie dup?  (And VERY cute pics, as well *grins*)


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> I know i want so many different things but have no room and so will have to wait but want a meerkat or three a ragdoll a norwegian forest and maine coone cats a skunk an APH (pinto) Dupraisi or four lol the list is endless
> 
> Sorry misread that post lol think my brain is shuting down


Me too! I have a very, very large list. I'm slowly working on it. We need land though. We had a discussion last night at how to approach this. So we are getting there. But I want so many pets as well. But for that I need to not be working so Martin needs to land a really good job .



tomwilson said:


> thank you starting to get upset at the first hamster leaving this week but i know it'll go to a good home


Oh, I promise he will be spoiled rotten. He already is. We buy him things everytime we go shopping :blush:. Just a couple more bits and bats I want to get for him. I will take photos as soon as he settles in and update you as much as you like. Promise 

Oh Tom. Are you off any days other than Tuesday? Martin might be working overtime on Tuesday. If you aren't that's fine. Just if we can change the day he'd like to earn a little extra. Let me know


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, you guys were chatty today!! had friends round and then a friend who's moved to Ireland just happened to be in the area and he's only JUST left, so I couldn't come on *lol*
> 
> Cute kitties, Ian!!! Where'd they come from??
> 
> I have no doubt it was Mojo trying it on.... I just WOULD be MY little man (named Mojo) that woudl be the little perv *lol* He'll fit in beautfully here *lol*
> 
> I can't remember what else was said, so bed now *lol*
> 
> OH!! Shell, didja see the post when I said my friends were going to Europe for critters this weekend, so they are gonna try to get you a girlie dup?  (And VERY cute pics, as well *grins*)


 

I did see your post and I replied too but think it got lost in the chat. I pm`d her as you suggested but she never replied to me


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ive just decided if we ever get another duprasi its bein called Latte


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I know she was friends with her but not to the point of visiting.


fenwoman was with nerys all the time, they were bussom buddies !


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive just decided if we ever get another duprasi its bein called Latte


I am still planning for my first :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Completely agree hun! Fenwoman was a close friend of Nery's & used to visit quite regularly as far as Im aware. I wonder if she knew of any of this?


It does make you go hmmm....



Shell195 said:


> I did see your post and I replied too but think it got lost in the chat. I pm`d her as you suggested but she never replied to me


Well, I spoke to her last night and clarified which were the Algerian dups (with pictures to show the difference) :2thumb:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive just decided if we ever get another duprasi its bein called Latte


That's a GREAT name for a little dup!!

.....


I am SOOO freaking tired. I am not sleeping too brilliantly lately (when I roll in my sleep, my hip hurts, so I wake up). I think we're going to see Gary's family today, as well. Meh. 

Had a good time yesterday.... Were babysitting my friend's dogs again. And we had a couple people round for a little BBQ.... And they brought their little foster dog. OMG!! I WANT HER!! I am NOT a little dog person, but she is gorgeous! A pappillon x pomeranian *goes to see if I can find a pic*










Isn't she gorgeous?!? And so snuggly and licky, too :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It does make you go hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I spoke to her last night and clarified which were the Algerian dups (with pictures to show the difference) :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a GREAT name for a little dup!!
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> I am SOOO freaking tired. I am not sleeping too brilliantly lately (when I roll in my sleep, my hip hurts, so I wake up). I think we're going to see Gary's family today, as well. Meh.
> 
> Had a good time yesterday.... Were babysitting my friend's dogs again. And we had a couple people round for a little BBQ.... And they brought their little foster dog. OMG!! I WANT HER!! I am NOT a little dog person, but she is gorgeous! A pappillon x pomeranian *goes to see if I can find a pic*
> 
> image
> 
> Isn't she gorgeous?!? And so snuggly and licky, too :flrt:


awwwwww :flrt: me or my mum arent little dog people but sallies dogs really won us over they are so lovely :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I'm not a little dog person.. I only like Frenchies!

My favourite dog is a Great Dane... But I still find that dog cute Jen


----------



## Amalthea

My favorite dog is a dane, too, Cilla!!  Gary says our house isn't big enough. I disagree *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> My favorite dog is a dane, too, Cilla!!  Gary says our house isn't big enough. I disagree *lol*


It's sad that they have the shortest life expectancy of any dog and also number one for bloat 

I am going to get a Harlequin and call it Duke. One day. Duke Cullen


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I want a harlequin, as well..... Or a merle. But mainly a harle. It is so sad how short their lives are


----------



## Amalthea

DREAM DOG!!


















Or....


----------



## Amalthea

*melts*


----------



## ami_j

Dream dog:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Look how I've just caught my three favorite boys.... *giggles*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Look how I've just caught my three favorite boys.... *giggles*
> 
> image


awwwwww :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I would also love an Aussie shepherd.... What I actually wanted when I got Diesel, but I couldn't find any anywhere in the country



















AWWW


----------



## Cillah

No need to post my dream dog now !

But still a Harlequin.. And what a cute photo


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous dogs:flrt: That little foster dog is adorable isnt she :flrt:

Love the photo of your 3 boys:2thumb:


Latte is a very cute name for a dup


----------



## Amalthea

She is, huh!! And my friend is supposed to be getting one like her to keep when she's done raising a pup. Am so jealous!!

Gary doesn't know that I got that pic yet *giggles* Put it on fb, too


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> She is, huh!! And my friend is supposed to be getting one like her to keep when she's done raising a pup. Am so jealous!!
> 
> Gary doesn't know that I got that pic yet *giggles* Put it on fb, too


 

I love the photo of Steve with Dennis on his shoulder but he went mad when he knew it was all over the net:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

But those photos are so cute! You have to share them with everyone !


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Men....  It's not OUR fault they can be so cute from time to time


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Men....  It's not OUR fault they can be so cute from time to time


Men.. I must admit I do find it very cute when Martin talks to the pets 

Oh this is my dream, dream dog.










Frenchies are expensive. But Blues are so hard to find. A lot of people don't breed them because they aren't a recognised colour. But they are my favourite . People said they had health conditions being blue but all of the research now says otherwise :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Frenchies are cute in a little old man kinda way *giggles*

Gary talks to Diesel and the cats all the time... Calls the boys "mate", which I think is really cute!


----------



## Cillah

They are really cute. But they are the kind of cute that you know some people would find really ugly!

Yeah. The male mice Martin calls 'his boys'. So he's going to get 'his boys' out . It's quite cute . I just found out yesterday.. Because usually when we go to bed I am tired and he's still wide awake so he comes back down when I am asleep. He gets the mice out and plays with them. I was like awwh .


----------



## Amalthea

I think Gary feels a bit out numbered in the house, cuz we've got a LOT more girlies than boys *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Shhhhhhhhhh dont tell Steve I am showing this one again:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Love it!!


----------



## Shell195

Steve always talks to the animals, he calls Sadie the x Staffy "Babe":lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I think Gary feels a bit out numbered in the house, cuz we've got a LOT more girlies than boys *lol*


It's not like that in our house.

There's Martin, Dippy, Chase, Aero, Dash, Sheen and pretty much Charlie.

Against Me, Azzy, Button and Fudge.

I need to even it out :whistling2:

Shell that is so cute


----------



## Amalthea

Our house used to be male dominant, but then I felt outnumbered *lol* As a rule, though, I prefer male critters


----------



## temerist

Cillah said:


> Men.. I must admit I do find it very cute when Martin talks to the pets
> 
> Oh this is my dream, dream dog.
> 
> image
> 
> Frenchies are expensive. But Blues are so hard to find. A lot of people don't breed them because they aren't a recognised colour. But they are my favourite . People said they had health conditions being blue but all of the research now says otherwise :whistling2:


i know someone with a frenchie litter with a blue pup in, also know 2 other people with blues who are breeding or just breed/whelped if that helps.


mated up my bitch today, hadnt planned to breed again for a while but owe her breeder a pup and with her age this would be her last chance, bred her too a gorgeous foreign white male, nice rare colour so hope for some white pups.

also did something today i havent done in ages, went out for a hack on jans old gelding, was great to be back in the saddle :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww exciting!!  Puppies!

I've not been riding in AGES!! I suck at riding English (*snort*) though.... Need to find a western trained horse!!


----------



## temerist

i loved it, really had a lovely morning and it was so relaxing and he was as good as gold bless him. hes called sultan, hes a big 16.3hh dark brown hunter


----------



## Cillah

temerist said:


> i know someone with a frenchie litter with a blue pup in, also know 2 other people with blues who are breeding or just breed/whelped if that helps.
> 
> 
> mated up my bitch today, hadnt planned to breed again for a while but owe her breeder a pup and with her age this would be her last chance, bred her too a gorgeous foreign white male, nice rare colour so hope for some white pups.
> 
> also did something today i havent done in ages, went out for a hack on jans old gelding, was great to be back in the saddle :2thumb:


I will be living in a no dog house until April next year. But if they are still breeding blue then, that would really help. Thank you !


----------



## Amalthea

I really miss going out riding... I used to do it quite a lot back home...


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I really miss going out riding... I used to do it quite a lot back home...


Same.. You've seen my horse. I miss her.

Sweetest horse ever


----------



## Shell195

I want to go out riding again:bash: My friends 2 horses arent really rideable as Willow her Fell x hanovarian mare is about 10yrs and been ridden only twice since she was broken and Ginny is an old ex eventing mare with shoulder problems so they are just expensive pets. I havent ridden for a long while


----------



## temerist

well when you and the family finally come to visit me, we can go for a hack : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

You would all laugh at my complete inaptitude on an English trained horse *blush*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well when you and the family finally come to visit me, we can go for a hack : victory:


 
I could so do that:no1:


----------



## temerist

would be a good laugh shell


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> would be a good laugh shell


 
The rest of the family dont ride so we could leave them behind as I really need some peace and quiet
:lol2:


----------



## temerist

thats ok, we can leave them in the pub lol


----------



## tomwilson

cillah tuesday is my only day off but i only have four hour shifts on the other days if you guys could work something out i'll lett you know what hours i'm working tomorrow as i forgot to write them down

edit we're off out for dinner now so i'll catch up later


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone!

Jen I asked Ian the story on those 2 cats, but I guess he never saw my post, so I'm still waiting to find out! :sad:

Loved that photo of Gary, Diesel and Louis. Our Cadbury loves to sleep in that position too! :2thumb:

And I love Great Danes too and I never liked little dogs either - for me it was the bigger the better, but having owned big dogs I have a different view to little ones now and there are a couple that I would happily own.

Sorry Cilla, can't share your passion for Frenchies. I like long heads and noses - no slavers , can't be doing with dogs like Frenchies, bulldogs, pekes, boxers etc etc.

Shell, I love that photo of Dennis and Steve - I liked it before Ditta 'fixed' it and I love it now!!

I've laid in bed most mornings for the last 20+ years and listened to Barry talking baby talk to our cats. I usually s****** to myself wondering if he knows what he sounds like, but I really love it! :lol2:

There's only 3 girls in this house, Me, Purrdy and Calleigh - everything else is male, cos I much prefer the male of the species!

Ian, I know exactly how you feel. I've not actually been on a horse now for about 10 years or so, but I would go months without riding and not think I was missing it and then I'd go to my friend's farm and take out one of his point-to-pointers and find myself thinking "how did I think I wasn't missing this?"

By the way what did everyone think of BGT last night! Weren't Spellbound awesome??


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> *Jen I asked Ian the story on those 2 cats, but I guess he never saw my post, so I'm still waiting to find out!* :sad:
> 
> Loved that photo of Gary, Diesel and Louis. Our Cadbury loves to sleep in that position too! :2thumb:
> 
> And I love Great Danes too and I never liked little dogs either - for me it was the bigger the better, but having owned big dogs I have a different view to little ones now and there are a couple that I would happily own.
> 
> Sorry Cilla, can't share your passion for Frenchies. I like long heads and noses - no slavers , can't be doing with dogs like Frenchies, bulldogs, pekes, boxers etc etc.
> 
> Shell, I love that photo of Dennis and Steve - I liked it before Ditta 'fixed' it and I love it now!!
> 
> I've laid in bed most mornings for the last 20+ years and listened to Barry talking baby talk to our cats. I usually s****** to myself wondering if he knows what he sounds like, but I really love it! :lol2:
> 
> There's only 3 girls in this house, Me, Purrdy and Calleigh - everything else is male, cos I much prefer the male of the species!
> 
> Ian, I know exactly how you feel. I've not actually been on a horse now for about 10 years or so, but I would go months without riding and not think I was missing it and then I'd go to my friend's farm and take out one of his point-to-pointers and find myself thinking "how did I think I wasn't missing this?"
> 
> By the way what did everyone think of BGT last night! Weren't Spellbound awesome??


me???


----------



## Amalthea

You're the only Ian here


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> thats ok, we can leave them in the pub lol


 
Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> me???


 
Yes you Ian look *25784* (*permalink*)


----------



## temerist

ahhh lol no story to them my feed supplier asked if i could help rehome them


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> ahhh lol no story to them my feed supplier asked if i could help rehome them


Hi everyone 
Ian could i have more details on thoe cute and gorgeous boys ie age background etc for my neighbour I have shown her the pics and she thinks they are so cute lol.
Love the pics of the boys Jen will have to put up the one I have of Glyn and Nero it is really sweet.
And those dogs are so lovely used to have a great dane that thought he was a lap dog lol which was funny as my lap was his favourite place and i was only a size 8 and 16 years old, and also that blue frenchie is gorgeous, but can honestly say Almathea I want your cat he is gorgeous and would fit in with mine so well lol


----------



## temerist

dont know loads about them, just that they are both boys, brothers. 9 months old, neutered, wormed and flead. what would she like to know and i will find out for her


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> 
> By the way what did everyone think of BGT last night! Weren't Spellbound awesome??


 
THought they were brilliant that throw at the start of their routine was awesome they deserved to win but I stil lwished Keiran the litle drummer boy had done so as he as amazing


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> dont know loads about them, just that they are both boys, brothers. 9 months old, neutered, wormed and flead. what would she like to know and i will find out for her


General stuff i think temperament etc are they good with birds and hamsters as she has both are they indoor or outdoor cats yu know the usual lol


----------



## sammy1969

Here is a cute pic or 2 of my two boys asleep together enjoy


















Dont they look sweet and Glyn didnt even register the flash when it went off lol he was soundo


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yes you Ian look *25784* (*permalink*)


Thank you girls!!



sammy1969 said:


> THought they were brilliant that throw at the start of their routine was awesome they deserved to win but I stil lwished Keiran the litle drummer boy had done so as he as amazing


I thought their whole routine was awesome. Actually I thought it was a superb final, apart from the granny singer, who as much as I admire her (she's incredible for her age) she just wasn't good last night. 

I agreed the boy band should have chosen a non-boyband song to show what they could do with it - but they played safe and maybe paid the price, but someone will snap them up and sign them, we all know that.

I loved Pulse & whatever, thought they were great, loved Tobias thought it was an innovative routine and loved Kieran, so when they brought out the final 3 I predicted the order and was right.



sammy1969 said:


> Here is a cute pic or 2 of my two boys asleep together enjoy
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Dont they look sweet and Glyn didnt even register the flash when it went off lol he was soundo


Great photos! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I never saw the final of BGT on Sat night:whistling2: Its ok though as Sophie already told me the results:lol2:

Great photo Sammy:no1:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Here is a cute pic or 2 of my two boys asleep together enjoy
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Dont they look sweet and Glyn didnt even register the flash when it went off lol he was soundo


awww haha the kittens clearly saying "get up NOW and entertain me"


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Thank you girls!!
> 
> I thought their whole routine was awesome. Actually I thought it was a superb final, apart from the granny singer, who as much as I admire her (she's incredible for her age) she just wasn't good last night.
> 
> I agreed the boy band should have chosen a non-boyband song to show what they could do with it - but they played safe and maybe paid the price, but someone will snap them up and sign them, we all know that.
> 
> I loved Pulse & whatever, thought they were great, loved Tobias thought it was an innovative routine and loved Kieran, so when they brought out the final 3 I predicted the order and was right.
> 
> Great photos! :2thumb:


I totally agree Eileen.I was disaapointed with Janey, Twist and pulse were funny and good Tobias Mead was amazing and connected were brilliant but should of kept with the song they sung in the semis.

Ty


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Ian could i have more details on thoe cute and gorgeous boys ie age background etc for my neighbour I have shown her the pics and she thinks they are so cute lol.
> Love the pics of the boys Jen will have to put up the one I have of Glyn and Nero it is really sweet.
> And those dogs are so lovely used to have a great dane that thought he was a lap dog lol which was funny as my lap was his favourite place and i was only a size 8 and 16 years old, and also that blue frenchie is gorgeous, but can honestly say* Almathea I want your cat he is gorgeous and would fit in with mine so well lol*


Everybody always loves my Louis :flrt: And great pictures!!! Gary didn't notice the flash when I took that one this morning, either *lol*


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Everybody always loves my Louis :flrt: And great pictures!!! Gary didn't notice the flash when I took that one this morning, either *lol*


Aww love louis that is a cute name for him and he sleeps where Dante another of my cats sleeps on Glyn.. Must be a male thing they never notice anything when they are alseep lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awww haha the kittens clearly saying "get up NOW and entertain me"


Yeah he does that most mornings to Glyn lol he wakes him up by suckling on his top lip demanding food and attention it is very sweet


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Aww love louis that is a cute name for him and he sleeps where Dante another of my cats sleeps on Glyn.. Must be a male thing they never notice anything when they are alseep lol


 
When I am in bed, Louis always sleeps curled against my belly (I sleep on my side), but when it's just Gary, he'll sleep where ever he can *lol*


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> When I am in bed, Louis always sleeps curled against my belly (I sleep on my side), but when it's just Gary, he'll sleep where ever he can *lol*


Lol the cats dont sleep anywhere near me as i have restless leg syndrome but my poodle Mysty loves to sleep curled up against my backside so I cant move as the other pets are all asleep on the bed around or on Glyn


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah he does that most mornings to Glyn lol he wakes him up by suckling on his top lip demanding food and attention it is very sweet


cheeky boy :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> cheeky boy :flrt:


They both are :lol2: but i do  them both to bits


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> They both are :lol2: but i do  them both to bits


awwwwww :flrt:


FINALLY ordered my storage boxes guys , got them from ikea ,didnt want to pay 14 quid each for a bit of plastic but if it stops them sticking their mess to the bit with no substrate it will be money well spent


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awwwwww :flrt:
> 
> 
> FINALLY ordered my storage boxes guys , got them from ikea ,didnt want to pay 14 quid each for a bit of plastic but if it stops them sticking their mess to the bit with no substrate it will be money well spent


Willkeep my fingers crossed they use them well lol


Oh just held your egg in your sig its about to hatch lol I have no idea what it is but hey it looks fun and I am a sucker for being nosey on stuff like that


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Willkeep my fingers crossed they use them well lol
> 
> 
> Oh just held your egg in your sig its about to hatch lol I have no idea what it is but hey it looks fun and I am a sucker for being nosey on stuff like that


ty  they *shouldnt* be able to get anywhere else to poo so will have to poo on the card meaning i can just whip the trays out twice a week, empty, disinfect and wipe and back in 

ty hun its just some random thing haha it only needs one more hold i think...not been playing it long


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> ty  they *shouldnt* be able to get anywhere else to poo so will have to poo on the card meaning i can just whip the trays out twice a week, empty, disinfect and wipe and back in
> 
> ty hun its just some random thing haha it only needs one more hold i think...not been playing it long


Cool makes life easier lol not sure what they are of course but I am sure you will tell me and put me out of my misery.

Yeah Will have to have another hold later then see what happens thats if it will show me I must admit I find it sweet i like the litle black draogn youhave on your sig but I am Dragon mad have loads of them in all shapes and forms from ornaments to paintings that Glyn does for me


----------



## temerist

has anyone here ever built their on viv stacks?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Cool makes life easier lol not sure what they are of course but I am sure you will tell me and put me out of my misery.
> 
> Yeah Will have to have another hold later then see what happens thats if it will show me I must admit I find it sweet i like the litle black draogn youhave on your sig but I am Dragon mad have loads of them in all shapes and forms from ornaments to paintings that Glyn does for me


i love dragons too, im on dragonadopters and dragoncave haha
the eggs in my sig are pokemon :blush::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> has anyone here ever built their on viv stacks?


My expartner built one for rme does that count hun


----------



## Amalthea

I've built cages, but not vivs......


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> has anyone here ever built their on viv stacks?


 
Ooooh you going to build me the 4 ft x 4 viv stack I want for my hogs:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i love dragons too, im on dragonadopters and dragoncave haha
> the eggs in my sig are pokemon :blush::lol2:


yeah Ihave alot of enchantica and land of dragons ornaments and Glyn has done me a lovely painting of two dragons called Saphire and Amethyst which looks like this



















And he is working on one that is in ink but each scale takes about 20 minutes to complete as it is so detailed


----------



## Amalthea

That is amazing!!!!

I am currently trawling through deviantart and other websites trying to figger out my next tattoo idea....... I've got some that I want, but what should be next? I want a glidery tat somewhere, but not sure where... Although found a stunning on just now!!


----------



## Amalthea

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c163/LuckyYouGliders/Tattoo/DSC02068.jpg


----------



## Amalthea

And I love this:










But I'd also like The Red Bull on my left leg (the last Unicorn is on my right).... Decisions, decisions....


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c163/LuckyYouGliders/Tattoo/DSC02068.jpg


That is amazing 



Amalthea said:


> That is amazing!!!!
> 
> I am currently trawling through deviantart and other websites trying to figger out my next tattoo idea....... I've got some that I want, but what should be next? I want a glidery tat somewhere, but not sure where... Although found a stunning on just now!!


 He does tattoo designs too, he just looked at the pics of his painting and said I am pleased with that he is own worst critic I have some of his pics on my facebook account and he did do some for other members on here too but they never paid for them which is annoying but he is often asked to do things for others. He does alot of fantasy stuff and i love to sit and watch him work its how i fell in love with him lol watching him draw a werewolf the first time we met. IF you want a look at some of his stuff I will pm you my details for you to look


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> yeah Ihave alot of enchantica and land of dragons ornaments and Glyn has done me a lovely painting of two dragons called Saphire and Amethyst which looks like this
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And he is working on one that is in ink but each scale takes about 20 minutes to complete as it is so detailed


wow thats BEAUTIFUL


Amalthea said:


> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c163/LuckyYouGliders/Tattoo/DSC02068.jpg


aww cute ^^


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> wow thats BEAUTIFUL
> 
> aww cute ^^


 
He says thank you very much to you both he is actually blushing as he doesnt think his stuff is that good whereas everyone else thinks like me they are marvellous


----------



## Amalthea

I would love to see some of his work, cuz I just don't know what I want!!! I do, but I can't find anything to go by... I make no sense. I know what I mean >.<


----------



## Shell195

That dragon picture is amazing:no1:
Loving the tatts too, the glider one is excellent:2thumb:

I have no tatts but Steve has a few and Martin(Sophies bf) has them everywhere


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> He says thank you very much to you both he is actually blushing as he doesnt think his stuff is that good whereas everyone else thinks like me they are marvellous


he is very talented, and im picky when it comes to dragons


----------



## Amalthea

I only have the one so far, but I want loads! Gary doesn't have any tats or piercings... yet. I'm working on it  I love the look of a nicely tattooed and pierced man. NUM! And I've told him that for my Birthday, I either want my cleavage pierced or a new tat (or both... but we can't afford that).


----------



## sammy1969

HE says TY Shell
Almathea you have pm
Jaime I am too and his stuf is just wow lol IF u want to see more I can put up my fb detaisl for you to send me a frind request so you can see a few more


----------



## Amalthea

A friend of mine is dragon MAD!!


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> I only have the one so far, but I want loads! Gary doesn't have any tats or piercings... yet. I'm working on it  I love the look of a nicely tattooed and pierced man. NUM! And I've told him that for my Birthday, I either want my cleavage pierced or a new tat (or both... but we can't afford that).


~I have 3 tats Glyn has just the one but we are goign to get another one done each well two in my case which he has designed for me one of an angel and one of a rose


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HE says TY Shell
> Almathea you have pm
> Jaime I am too and his stuf is just wow lol IF u want to see more I can put up my fb detaisl for you to send me a frind request so you can see a few more


i would , very much like to see more


----------



## Amalthea

Here's a really crappy pic of my tattoo


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> ty hun its just some random thing haha it only needs one more hold i think...not been playing it long


I've given it a couple of warming holds too, but it hasn't hatched yet! :bash: 


sammy1969 said:


> Yeah Will have to have another hold later then see what happens thats if it will show me I must admit I find it sweet i like the litle black draogn youhave on your sig but I am Dragon mad have loads of them in all shapes and forms from ornaments to paintings that Glyn does for me


So all you girls who are dragon mad, would it be a good idea for me to get some dragon charms and make necklaces and bracelets, etc etc with dragons, cos I've been looking at them for a while now, just wasn't sure whether they would be popular. 


temerist said:


> has anyone here ever built their on viv stacks?


Not built my own, but got someone on here to build me a double stacker with odd measurements to suit my own spec. 


Amalthea said:


> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c163/LuckyYouGliders/Tattoo/DSC02068.jpg


I love that tattoo Jen - it's fabulous - very detailed!

Sammy I think that painting of the dragon is excellent. He's very good indeed but he shouldn't give people his work until they've paid him first - that's dreadful!


----------



## Amalthea

I may be interested in getting some jewelry off ya, Eileen, with dragons for my friend's burpday later this month... If you think you could put something pink/purpley and drongified together that quick. She likes very girlie, but also fantasy things, too... Dragons, moons, witchy cats, stars, etc.

I really like that glidery tattoo... Might see about having something similar done at some point. Think it's beautiful!


----------



## tomwilson

sammy tell him that pic is awsome i could imagine people paying alot of money for that, if i hyad alot of money i would


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Here's a really crappy pic of my tattoo
> 
> image


thats lovely 


feorag said:


> I've given it a couple of warming holds too, but it hasn't hatched yet! :bash:
> So all you girls who are dragon mad, would it be a good idea for me to get some dragon charms and make necklaces and bracelets, etc etc with dragons, cos I've been looking at them for a while now, just wasn't sure whether they would be popular.
> Not built my own, but got someone on here to build me a double stacker with odd measurements to suit my own spec.
> I love that tattoo Jen - it's fabulous - very detailed!
> 
> Sammy I think that painting of the dragon is excellent. He's very good indeed but he shouldn't give people his work until they've paid him first - that's dreadful!


i had one just hatch hun 
trying to work out how to get more than the ones i have


----------



## tomwilson

anyone remember my baby beardy from the other week, i just seen him eating a bug for the first time :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I may be interested in getting some jewelry off ya, Eileen, with dragons for my friend's burpday later this month... If you think you could put something pink/purpley and drongified together that quick. She likes very girlie, but also fantasy things, too... Dragons, moons, witchy cats, stars, etc.
> 
> I really like that glidery tattoo... Might see about having something similar done at some point. Think it's beautiful!


I've just ordered (but not paid for yet cos I might buy more) some lilacy purple 8mm Dragon Veins Agate beads which are lovely, but from Hong Kong they can take as much as 3-4 weeks to arrive. Haven't ordered any dragon charms yet, but like I said I've been thinking about it, just would prefer to know there would be some interest before I actually buy them.



tomwilson said:


> anyone remember my baby beardy from the other week, i just seen him eating a bug for the first time :flrt:


Ah! That's great news Tom! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> anyone remember my baby beardy from the other week, i just seen him eating a bug for the first time :flrt:


awww bless him


----------



## feorag

So Jaime, if one hatches, why isn't it shown hatched on your signature?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Ah! That's great news Tom! :2thumb:





ami_j said:


> awww bless him


yeah so far i've just been putting the food in and hoping for the best, and they have been disapearing during the time i put them in and the time i check on him but its very reasuring to see him strike and eat one in person 
and thankyou for the replies been a little worried over him but he seems to be ok


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> So Jaime, if one hatches, why isn't it shown hatched on your signature?


cos i switched it out so i could hatch another  this is it


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> cillah tuesday is my only day off but i only have four hour shifts on the other days if you guys could work something out i'll lett you know what hours i'm working tomorrow as i forgot to write them down
> 
> edit we're off out for dinner now so i'll catch up later


We'll come on Tuesday . We just need to sort it all out with you .

I have piercings. More than people think I do. I've taken one out so I have my belly button, my lobes three times, my helix, my tragus and my anti helix.

I've wanted a tattoo for awhile and I knew what I wanted it to say.. But everyone tells me I am too 'cute' for a tattoo and it wouldn't suit me. I wanted one of my favourite French sayings in black in between my shoulder blades, hohum. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Get the tat!!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> We'll come on Tuesday . We just need to sort it all out with you .
> 
> I have piercings. More than people think I do. I've taken one out so I have my belly button, my lobes three times, my helix, my tragus and my anti helix.
> 
> I've wanted a tattoo for awhile and I knew what I wanted it to say.. But everyone tells me I am too 'cute' for a tattoo and it wouldn't suit me. I wanted one of my favourite French sayings in black in between my shoulder blades, hohum. :whistling2:


oooo i got both my tragus' ^^


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Get the tat!!


I have a phobia of needles :blush:

And when I say that everyone is confused because I have piercings but they are different to me. 

It's a bit odd.


----------



## Amalthea

Me too...  Didja see the bit about my blood pressure increasing and me crying if Gary can't hold my hand when I get blood taken? And I'm diabetic  But, honestly, tats aren't THAT bad. And as soon as you're done, you're wanting your next! The adrenaline helps, I think


----------



## Amalthea

I would like to get my inner conch done on my right ear and my two helixes on my left redone (I let them close up)


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Me too...  Didja see the bit about my blood pressure increasing and me crying if Gary can't hold my hand when I get blood taken? And I'm diabetic  But, honestly, tats aren't THAT bad. And as soon as you're done, you're wanting your next! The adrenaline helps, I think


Yeah I did. When I was in Grade 12 (Final year of school. So 17.. We go to Uni after that) I cried infront of the whole grade and a random girl held my hand.. Haha 

I'm a big baby when it comes to pain I know is coming. Like if I get hurt by accident, I have a high pain tolerence.. But if I know it is coming for example I just burst my blister.. Rubbed the skin off and Martin wants to put cream on it.. I chickened out because I know it'll sting. Even for ten seconds :whistling2:

But I might get it! One day


----------



## Amalthea

To me, getting a tattoo done felt a bit like scratching a sun burn.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

spotted a sleepy cat pic so thought i would post mine



and one of dirtbag cos its a gorgeous pic :flrt:
​


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> To me, getting a tattoo done felt a bit like scratching a sun burn.


Oh god. Sun burn. In January I got second degree sunburn and it blistered. Sleeping was so painful. You can still see my bikini line perfectly. Never want to experience that again.

I was wearing sunblock too. Luckily that shouldn't happen here at least :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have a phobia of needles :blush:
> 
> And when I say that everyone is confused because I have piercings but they are different to me.
> 
> It's a bit odd.


lol im the same , hate injections but i have 7 tattoos and 18 piercings :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol im the same , hate injections but i have 7 tattoos and 18 piercings :lol2:


I was going to get my lip done when I left school but it wouldn't suit me. I don't have that kind of edge to pull it off. I made up for it with my ears :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I was going to get my lip done when I left school but it wouldn't suit me. I don't have that kind of edge to pull it off. I made up for it with my ears :whistling2:


hehe 
ive got five in the bottom of each ear, tragus', rook, top of my ear twice, snakebites , nose


----------



## Amalthea

At the moment, I've only got the three in each ear... Used to have the two helixes in my left ear, as well. And then my tongue.

I got second degree sun burn once... Dear GOD!! That was a HELL of a lot worse than a tattoo..... I promise!

Such cute pics Cat!!!


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> spotted a sleepy cat pic so thought i would post mine
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=12813553&id=836100076image
> 
> and one of dirtbag cos its a gorgeous pic :flrt:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=12813553&id=836100076image​


awwww :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I know she was friends with her but not to the point of visiting.


I thought she visited N***s a few times. I know her, EmmaJ, Cat & Ditta visited N***s's place a while ago.


----------



## Cillah

I am going to go now guys . Goodnight!

Oh and Tom if you come back on please PM me your plans or ideas even for where we meet Tuesday. If you want to meet halfway somewhere or.. I don't know. Just let me know.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i used to have 36 piercings, not sure how many ive got now, i took a few out

got lip, madonna, nose, both tragus, 7 in each ear, 5 in my tongue, and a clit hood piercing. used to have both nipples done but took them out not so long back and had a navel and eyebrow piercing but they migrated 


got 10 tats


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought she visited N***s a few times. I know her, EmmaJ, Cat & Ditta visited N***s's place a while ago.


why you starrin it out? are we not allowed to say n*!£$ now?

fenwoman was at n*!£$'s quite a lot, they visited eachother and went to auctions and shows together


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> fenwoman was with nerys all the time, they were bussom buddies !


I thought so!


----------



## Amalthea

I think we need to be careful about saying her name, cuz the mods are keeping an eye out for a "witch hunt"....


----------



## feorag

Seen that piccie of you and ginger tom before Cat! It's a great photo!

Love dirtbag!


Cillah said:


> Oh god. Sun burn. In January I got second degree sunburn and it blistered.


Too right it'll never happen here! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

The only time I got a sun burn that bad was back home and the weather there is basically the same as here...... My mistake was putting on tanning oil! Basically, I basted myself. Never again.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> I think we need to be careful about saying her name, cuz the mods are keeping an eye out for a "witch hunt"....


but starrin her name out doesnt make it any better..... can the witch hunters star her name out n then it means it isnt a witch hunt cos they havent actually typed her name? :lol2:

has fenwoman dropped off the face of the earth too btw?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am going to go now guys . Goodnight!
> 
> Oh and Tom if you come back on please PM me your plans or ideas even for where we meet Tuesday. If you want to meet halfway somewhere or.. I don't know. Just let me know.


night hun 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i used to have 36 piercings, not sure how many ive got now, i took a few out
> 
> got lip, madonna, nose, both tragus, 7 in each ear, 5 in my tongue, and a *clit hood piercing*. used to have both nipples done but took them out not so long back and had a navel and eyebrow piercing but they migrated
> 
> 
> got 10 tats


OW 




prob be safer to say Voldemorte atm XD


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> night hun
> 
> 
> OW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prob be safer to say Voldemorte atm XD


 she who shall not be named :lol2: (btw why is goku holding up a lol banner)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> night hun
> 
> 
> OW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prob be safer to say Voldemorte atm XD


LMAO, voldamorte it is then:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> she who shall not be named :lol2: (btw why is goku holding up a lol banner)


goku is full of crazy tricks like that lol


----------



## Amalthea

No, but the mods are probably just doing random searches for her name, so starring it out will stop their search from picking it up in our little drama free zone


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> LMAO, voldamorte it is then:2thumb:


 
*giggles* :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> goku is full of crazy tricks like that lol


:lol2: kamehameha


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: kamehameha


and getting killed


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> and getting killed


yeah he did alot of that 2 i think and then he sort of did an accention in the gt series


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why you starrin it out? are we not allowed to say n*!£$ now?
> 
> fenwoman was at n*!£$'s quite a lot, they visited eachother and went to auctions and shows together


Well the other threads about it in Exotic Mamals section keep getting locked cos of naming & shaming :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ive been suffering all day today with my hayfever! My nose thinks its Linford Kristie with the amount of running its doing!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yeah he did alot of that 2 i think and then he sort of did an accention in the gt series


ugh GT was piss poor 


Zoo-Man said:


> Ive been suffering all day today with my hayfever! My nose thinks its Linford Kristie with the amount of running its doing!


nasty pollen is after me too, started on my yearly taking of zirtek lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

change of subject then,
what do you all think of my outfit for the christenin today


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ugh GT was piss poor


 it was but ss4 made me :mf_dribble: just a little bit,


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> but starrin her name out doesnt make it any better..... can the witch hunters star her name out n then it means it isnt a witch hunt cos they havent actually typed her name? :lol2:
> 
> *has fenwoman dropped off the face of the earth too btw?*


I was wondering that too! Anyone know?


----------



## Amalthea

Mmmmmm..... Diet Coke Float!


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely, Cat!! Suits ya


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> change of subject then,
> what do you all think of my outfit for the christenin today
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs586.snc3/30913_10150190221340077_836100076_12832872_3786359_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs566.snc3/30913_10150190224735077_836100076_12832989_1208738_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Wit woo! Looking good Cat hun!


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> change of subject then,
> what do you all think of my outfit for the christenin today
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs586.snc3/30913_10150190221340077_836100076_12832872_3786359_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs566.snc3/30913_10150190224735077_836100076_12832989_1208738_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 terrific did you have a good day


----------



## Shell195

You look great Cat, that little girl is such a cutie:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Wit woo! Looking good Cat hun!


and an old one for comparison, look at this baby


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> terrific did you have a good day


 
yeah was lovely thankyou 

shell, taylor is gorgeous, we dont like little girls as a general rule but we love tay tay :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and an old one for comparison, look at this baby
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs566.snc3/30913_10150190338140077_836100076_12837634_459408_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
Quite scary:lol2:You much look better as a girly girl:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> it was but ss4 made me :mf_dribble: just a little bit,


it was silly though cos when they first started , frieza had like 3k power and they struggled like hell to beat him (i love how he went and got his daddy when they did though :lol2 then by the end they managed many thousands of worth of power. if the androids had come along in the beginning they wouldnt of even had chance to lift a finger :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> change of subject then,
> what do you all think of my outfit for the christenin today
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=12832877&id=836100076image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=12832993&id=836100076image


very smart :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*gasp* That's not you?!? :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> *gasp* That's not you?!? :gasp:


that is me jen! why would you think it wasnt? 
thats about 6 yrs ago
these are me too


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> it was silly though cos when they first started , frieza had like 3k power and they struggled like hell to beat him (i love how he went and got his daddy when they did though :lol2 then by the end they managed many thousands of worth of power. if the androids had come along in the beginning they wouldnt of even had chance to lift a finger :lol2:


 never mind the androids what about broly








i hated the way some of the character just got left behind as they wheren't strong enough anymore tien was my fav after goku 








i also hated how they seemed to forget about some of their attacks as it went on


----------



## Amalthea

Soooo different in 6 years!!! *shocked* I think I still look the same from 6 years ago >.< Ish.....


----------



## Cillah

I am in bed on my mobile. Martin is snoring and I am awake. Joy.

I look really different six years ago.. But I was thirteen so I hope I do!

Tom I dong know if you missed my post or I missed yours but Tuesday is good for us. Martin is free now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Soooo different in 6 years!!! *shocked* I think I still look the same from 6 years ago >.< Ish.....


i actually looked like that only 3 years ago. its just that pic is about 6 yrs old


----------



## sammy1969

Sorry everyone had to pop out for a bit and just got back so I got a kebab to save cooking on the way home lol 



feorag said:


> Sammy I think that painting of the dragon is excellent. He's very good indeed but he shouldn't give people his work until they've paid him first - that's dreadful!


Oh it wasnt that he let them have them they had pics of the completed work snet for their approval and they then didnt pay but printed off the pic which is hard to get round and a friend too a pic of a tattoo he had designed on his phone then went to the tattoist and had it done that way so as not to have to pay and didnt even have the decency to tell Glyn till afterward.

As for dragon bracelets etc yes i would be interested especially if they are done with sterling silver or leather as i cant wear anything else and I never see dragon ones anywhere






tomwilson said:


> sammy tell him that pic is awsome i could imagine people paying alot of money for that, if i hyad alot of money i would


He says Ty ffunny thing is he doesnt charge much for his work at all a 10 x 12 canvas is usually around £15 for acrylic work pencil is of course cheaper.


----------



## Cillah

Never mind leaving characters behind.. I hated hoe they ruined Gohan after Cell Saga.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> never mind the androids what about broly
> image
> i hated the way some of the character just got left behind as they wheren't strong enough anymore tien was my fav after goku
> image
> i also hated how they seemed to forget about some of their attacks as it went on


tien was boring, that weird puppet boyfriend mascot thing hehe

broly yeah strong but i just dont rate him like everyone else 

android 17 + 18 where pretty formidible, 19 was creepy as hell, and 14 + 15 were wasted,didnt even make it on the shoe , they were shoved into a special (which fitted in to none of the timelines lol)


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Quite scary:lol2:You much look better as a girly girl:2thumb:


I've said it before, but I'll say it again, you do, Cat!!

Lovely outfit! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Soooo different in 6 years!!! *shocked* I think I still look the same from 6 years ago >.< Ish.....


I would look exactly the same too - if I could just iron my face! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Never mind leaving characters behind.. I hated hoe they ruined Gohan after Cell Saga.


oh when he got all bookish and boring? lol 
he wasnt really "needed" once they made goten


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> oh when he got all bookish and boring? lol
> he wasnt really "needed" once they made goten


When he turned into a 'super hero'

and to think I had a crush on him when I was young. During Cell Saga.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> tien was boring, that weird puppet boyfriend mascot thing hehe
> 
> broly yeah strong but i just dont rate him like everyone else
> 
> android 17 + 18 where pretty formidible, 19 was creepy as hell, and 14 + 15 were wasted,didnt even make it on the shoe , they were shoved into a special (which fitted in to none of the timelines lol)


 i liked the arnie android think he was 16 but i'm a sucker for a good guy, same with number 8 (or eighter) from the dragon ball series



Cillah said:


> Never mind leaving characters behind.. I hated hoe they ruined Gohan after Cell Saga.


 true but that was because the japanese fans didn't want him to be the star of the show when goku died the 2nd time he was meant to stay dead and then gohan was gonna be the hero but it didn't work out that way in the end did you see gohan in the film with future trunks he was a bad ass :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i liked the arnie android think he was 16 but i'm a sucker for a good guy, same with number 8 (or eighter) from the dragon ball series
> 
> 
> true but that was because the japanese fans didn't want him to be the star of the show when goku died the 2nd time he was meant to stay dead and then gohan was gonna be the hero but it didn't work out that way in the end did you see gohan in the film with future trunks he was a bad ass :lol2:


I quite like Goku but would have liked to see Gohan take his place. I mean how many times can one guy die anyway? I haven't seen the movie but Martin is a big DBZ buff so sure he has it somewhere


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again, you do, Cat!!
> 
> Lovely outfit! :2thumb:
> 
> *I would look exactly the same too - if I could just iron my face*! :lol2:


 


Me too:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> When he turned into a 'super hero'
> 
> and to think I had a crush on him when I was young. During Cell Saga.


ahhh that was one really sucky filler plot 


tomwilson said:


> i liked the arnie android think he was 16 but i'm a sucker for a good guy, same with number 8 (or eighter) from the dragon ball series
> 
> 
> true but that was because the japanese fans didn't want him to be the star of the show when goku died the 2nd time he was meant to stay dead and then gohan was gonna be the hero but it didn't work out that way in the end did you see gohan in the film with future trunks he was a bad ass :lol2:


my fav was the little android, 15, was funny
the unedited stuff is really violent, was soooo cut for cartoon network.

my fav episode was when goku and piccolo have driving lessons, i call it "the car saga" for the laugh :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I quite like Goku but would have liked to see Gohan take his place. I mean how many times can one guy die anyway? I haven't seen the movie but Martin is a big DBZ buff so sure he has it somewhere


 i wish i had all the dbz stuff on dvd


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I quite like Goku but would have liked to see Gohan take his place. I mean how many times can one guy die anyway? I haven't seen the movie but Martin is a big DBZ buff so sure he has it somewhere


theres several movies i think.
lol they keep bringing him back, they made goten his replacement, someone nearly his double :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ahhh that was one really sucky filler plot
> 
> 
> my fav was the little android, 15, was funny
> the unedited stuff is really violent, was soooo cut for cartoon network.
> 
> my fav episode was when goku and piccolo have driving lessons, i call it "the car saga" for the laugh :lol2:


 lol great sayah man

i loved the car episode also, great apes where quite fun to


----------



## Amalthea

*WHOOSH* That was the noise of this conversation going right over my head. I know you're talking about DBZ (my brother was big into it as a kid), but that's about where the comprehension ends.


----------



## Cillah

They always cut so much in anome. Cardcaptors and Cardcaptor Sakura is the worst. They skipped and cut episodes, left story out, changed relationships and tried to make Li the lead.

They do some crazy stuff in Pokemon too. To keep it kid friendly. My favouote series is Elfen Lied .

I am actually going to bed now. All of Martins snoring has made me sleepy. Please get back to me about Tuesday Tom

bonne nuit x


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *WHOOSH* That was the noise of this conversation going right over my head. I know you're talking about DBZ (my brother was big into it as a kid), but that's about where the comprehension ends.


i can lend you the about a million videos my ex gave me and urged me to watch :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *WHOOSH* That was the noise of this conversation going right over my head. I know you're talking about DBZ (my brother was big into it as a kid), but that's about where the comprehension ends.


Same here hun! :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> They always cut so much in anome. Cardcaptors and Cardcaptor Sakura is the worst. They skipped and cut episodes, left story out, changed relationships and tried to make Li the lead.
> 
> They do some crazy stuff in Pokemon too. To keep it kid friendly. My favouote series is Elfen Lied .
> 
> I am actually going to bed now. All of Martins snoring has made me sleepy. Please get back to me about Tuesday Tom
> 
> bonne nuit x


 oh yeah sorry dianas going to have a look at trian times for me thinkinjg i might just have a day in machester tbh


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> *WHOOSH* That was the noise of this conversation going right over my head. I know you're talking about DBZ (my brother was big into it as a kid), but that's about where the comprehension ends.


Same here lol


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> They always cut so much in anome. Cardcaptors and Cardcaptor Sakura is the worst. They skipped and cut episodes, left story out, changed relationships and tried to make Li the lead.
> 
> They do some crazy stuff in Pokemon too. To keep it kid friendly. My favouote series is Elfen Lied .
> 
> I am actually going to bed now. All of Martins snoring has made me sleepy. Please get back to me about Tuesday Tom
> 
> bonne nuit x


i love films like ghost in the shell, vampire hunter D and akira



Amalthea said:


> *WHOOSH* That was the noise of this conversation going right over my head. I know you're talking about DBZ (my brother was big into it as a kid), but that's about where the comprehension ends.


sorry jen


Zoo-Man said:


> Same here hun! :blush:


its only like when we hijacked the thread with x-men :lol2btw its all this little guys fault)


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> They always cut so much in anome. Cardcaptors and Cardcaptor Sakura is the worst. They skipped and cut episodes, left story out, changed relationships and tried to make Li the lead.
> 
> They do some crazy stuff in Pokemon too. To keep it kid friendly. My favouote series is Elfen Lied .
> 
> I am actually going to bed now. All of Martins snoring has made me sleepy. Please get back to me about Tuesday Tom
> 
> bonne nuit x


night hun 
ive seen some of the clips from the banned in america episodes with pokemon , including the infamous porygon episode


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> oh yeah sorry dianas going to have a look at trian times for me thinkinjg i might just have a day in machester tbh


Last thing haha you can come here but I don't mind meeting you somewhere. I am really itching to get out of the house and see places and it is a pretty good excuse


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i love films like ghost in the shell, vampire hunter D and akira
> 
> 
> 
> sorry jen
> 
> its only like when we hijacked the thread with x-men :lol2btw its all this little guys fault)


i liked akira, it wasnt as good as i expected tho, for a film that inspired so much


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Same here hun! :blush:


 
Me too:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i love films like ghost in the shell, vampire hunter D and akira
> QUOTE]
> 
> NOw those are great films Loved Akira see Anime films I understand and love but the thigns oyu are talking about I have no idea lol


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Last thing haha you can come here but I don't mind meeting you somewhere. I am really itching to get out of the house and see places and it is a pretty good excuse


 yeah going to see if dianas going to come with i've only been to manchester twice and didn't go very far lol once to see iron maiden in the MEN areana and once to see a friend at uni there, well a few more times if you count coach transffers


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> tomwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love films like ghost in the shell, vampire hunter D and akira
> QUOTE]
> 
> NOw those are great films Loved Akira see Anime films I understand and love but the thigns oyu are talking about I have no idea lol
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i dip in and out of the films when i have the cash to spare have you seen ninja scrolls that is my fav it really is followed by hunter D and akira,
> another awsom one is apple seed both of them but the remake just beats the original for me
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i can lend you the about a million videos my ex gave me and urged me to watch :lol2:


I think I'll pass.... I got sick of DBZ when Ben was obsessed!! :whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Same here hun! :blush:





sammy1969 said:


> Same here lol





Shell195 said:


> Me too:whistling2:


Glad I'm not the only one :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> yeah going to see if dianas going to come with i've only been to manchester twice and didn't go very far lol once to see iron maiden in the MEN areana and once to see a friend at uni there, well a few more times if you count coach transffers


Sure . If not I am fine coming to you. Martin and I were planning on making a day of it because we haven't done anything in awhile. That's why I am keen on the idea of us going.. But it seems like you want to make a day of it too! Haha!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i liked akira, it wasnt as good as i expected tho, for a film that inspired so much


 i love it to bits i also love the fact about the director running himself bankrupt on all the different shades of red paint, i've only watched it fully about 3 times i always used to watch films at about 11 at night and often fell asleep during akira even though i love it so much :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I think I'll pass.... I got sick of DBZ when Ben was obsessed!! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one :2thumb:


:lol2: i still havent watched them all 


tomwilson said:


> i love it to bits i also love the fact about the director running himself bankrupt on all the different shades of red paint, i've only watched it fully about 3 times i always used to watch films at about 11 at night and often fell asleep during akira even though i love it so much :lol2:


i think i might still have it on dvd , might watch it again


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> sammy1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i dip in and out of the films when i have the cash to spare have you seen ninja scrolls that is my fav it really is followed by hunter D and akira,
> another awsom one is apple seed both of them but the remake just beats the original for me
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have and yes it is a good film used to have a huge collection of anime but my ex husband sold them all wihtout consulting me.:bash:
> And yes both apple seed films are good too at the moment i have managed to only replace few of what I lost but Glyn likes an dhas the first six dvds of Witchblade full metal alchemy and Guyver which are all good
Click to expand...


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Sure . If not I am fine coming to you. Martin and I were planning on making a day of it because we haven't done anything in awhile. That's why I am keen on the idea of us going.. But it seems like you want to make a day of it too! Haha!


 lol its up to you it'd be cheaper for me if you came here but i haven't been out much either with the move so thats why i'm tempted to go to you


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Oh it wasnt that he let them have them they had pics of the completed work snet for their approval and they then didnt pay but printed off the pic which is hard to get round and a friend too a pic of a tattoo he had designed on his phone then went to the tattoist and had it done that way so as not to have to pay and didnt even have the decency to tell Glyn till afterward.


So when he submits a photo he should either photoshop "copyright" over the middle of the photograph to stop people being able to print it out or show them half the photo so they can see some of the detail, but not all of it. I think people who do that are just the pits!!! :bash:


sammy1969 said:


> As for dragon bracelets etc yes i would be interested especially if they are done with sterling silver or leather as i cant wear anything else and I never see dragon ones anywhere


I have leather, but don't use silver findings - although I do have silver ear wires, similarly the charms I use are tibetan silver which is an alloy, not sterling silver. If you really wanted one made though I would source you a sterling silver charm and the silver fittings for the leather and give you a price, then it would be up to you whether you wanted it before I bought it. 


Amalthea said:


> *WHOOSH* That was the noise of this conversation going right over my head.





Zoo-Man said:


> Same here hun! :blush:





sammy1969 said:


> Same here lol


Me too! :lol2:

I just jumped through it without reading cos it was all double dutch to me!


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> tomwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have and yes it is a good film used to have a huge collection of anime but my ex husband sold them all wihtout consulting me.:bash:
> And yes both apple seed films are good too at the moment i have managed to only replace few of what I lost but Glyn likes an dhas the first six dvds of Witchblade full metal alchemy and Guyver which are all good
> 
> 
> 
> i've never seen the point in selling dvds you get butttons fior them, luckily diana thinks the same way
Click to expand...


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> lol its up to you it'd be cheaper for me if you came here but i haven't been out much either with the move so thats why i'm tempted to go to you


Well.. I've never been to Liverpool so I'd like to go but I feel sad for you not having the day out. How about to compramise I actually travel to Liverpool instead of half way? Cheaper for you again .

Just let me know what time of day is best and what we do once we get to the station .

If I don't reply my phone has died and I will confirm tomorrow .


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So when he submits a photo he should either photoshop "copyright" over the middle of the photograph to stop people being able to print it out or show them half the photo so they can see some of the detail, but not all of it. I think people who do that are just the pits!!! :bash:
> I have leather, but don't use silver findings - although I do have silver ear wires, similarly the charms I use are tibetan silver which is an alloy, not sterling silver. If you really wanted one made though I would source you a sterling silver charm and the silver fittings for the leather and give you a price, then it would be up to you whether you wanted it before I bought it.
> 
> 
> Me too! :lol2:
> 
> I just jumped through it without reading cos it was all double dutch to me!


 

You missed me out:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> sammy1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've never seen the point in selling dvds you get butttons fior them, luckily diana thinks the same way
> 
> 
> 
> He was A prize Well i wont say on here lol and he did alot things he shouldnt of but thankfully in a couple of weeks he will be out of my life for good divorce is nearly final lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> sammy1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've never seen the point in selling dvds you get butttons fior them, luckily diana thinks the same way
> 
> 
> 
> I have over 150 anome DVDs in Australia. Was going to sell them when I moved here but there was no point :/
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> tomwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was A prize Well i wont say on here lol and he did alot things he shouldnt of but thankfully in a couple of weeks he will be out of my life for good divorce is nearly final lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been divorced for over 15 years and I still cant get rid of him, its just as well Steve is very good natured
Click to expand...


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Well.. I've never been to Liverpool so I'd like to go but I feel sad for you not having the day out. How about to compramise I actually travel to Liverpool instead of half way? Cheaper for you again .
> 
> Just let me know what time of day is best and what we do once we get to the station .
> 
> If I don't reply my phone has died and I will confirm tomorrow .


 ok i could go to the city centre and have a day out i guess i'll pm you my number but my phone may also die, can't find the charger


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> So when he submits a photo he should either photoshop "copyright" over the middle of the photograph to stop people being able to print it out or show them half the photo so they can see some of the detail, but not all of it. I think people who do that are just the pits!!! :bash:
> I have leather, but don't use silver findings - although I do have silver ear wires, similarly the charms I use are tibetan silver which is an alloy, not sterling silver. If you really wanted one made though I would source you a sterling silver charm and the silver fittings for the leather and give you a price, then it would be up to you whether you wanted it before I bought it.
> 
> 
> Me too! :lol2:
> 
> I just jumped through it without reading cos it was all double dutch to me!


WE have realised that now and he wont show fully finished pics to anyone anymore he leaves out certain details so they are not complete as we dont know how to put up the copyright thing onto pics we arenot pc savvy enough


I could probably get away with it on leather hun if the charms are tibetan silver as they wont lay on my skin too much hopefully but if you could get a silver one I would defo want it have one silver one(dragon) on a lace that goes on my neck but dont wear it often just special occasions as i love it but it isnt sterling


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> sammy1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been divorced for over 15 years and I still cant get rid of him, its just as well Steve is very good natured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have been divorced three times no and wouldnt entertain having any of them near me anymore but at lest now i have found my soul mate and i am really happy for the first time and he knows it too but never uses it against me
Click to expand...


----------



## ami_j

ugh im tired , and i cant go to bed til like one cos i have to stay up and tape something


----------



## ami_j

agreed Eileen


----------



## Shell195

According to another website all the animals have now been rehomed or returned to their owners, whatever that is supposed to mean.

I agree with you that when 2 people live together with animals in the house then one person wouldnt leave them to suffer if they needed anything, its very disturbing


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> According to another website all the animals have now been rehomed or returned to their owners, whatever that is supposed to mean.
> 
> I agree with you that when 2 people live together with animals in the house then one person wouldnt leave them to suffer if they needed anything, its very disturbing


can you pm me that link please hun so i can look


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> was hannah, ichis mom i know ichi has a few homes so theres a few wondering


Ah yes, thats the one Jaime! Has anyone contacted her do you know?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, thats the one Jaime! Has anyone contacted her do you know?


not sure , i know she posted a few months back trying to get info on ichi


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> not sure , i know she posted a few months back trying to get info on ichi


Mmm.........


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> According to another website all the animals have now been rehomed or returned to their owners, whatever that is supposed to mean.
> 
> I agree with you that when 2 people live together with animals in the house then one person wouldnt leave them to suffer if they needed anything, its very disturbing


I hope they have all been rehomed they didnt deserve what they went through


----------



## Amalthea

Voldemort *nods*

I think I am heading to bed.... Night guys xx


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Voldemort *nods*
> 
> I think I am heading to bed.... Night guys xx


 but voldemort looked after his snake


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Voldemort *nods*
> 
> I think I am heading to bed.... Night guys xx


night jen


----------



## Shell195

night Jen


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> although this stuff is incredible and in think it should be out there for everyone to see, i get the feeling we should keep our head down as we don't want the thread locked although i guess i'm taking the wrong sttitude here, wonder if it's just because of the new owners of the forum though


I agree with oyu in certain respects but it is a hard one people need to be aware of what has happened but as long as names are not mentioned we should have the right to discuss this but i would hate to loose this thread as i have too many friends on here but i think there is nothing wrong wiht oyur attitude at all as they say better safe than sorry hun


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> but voldemort looked after his snake


 
:lol2::no1::lol2::no1::lol2:

It's been fun chatting with ya on FB, Sammy :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I understand what your saying Tom, but I honestly think that people should know what this woman has done! Someone should email the link to those pics to The Daily Mirror or similar! :devil:


 i do find it crazy that this is such a big thing and we're not allowed to talk about it, saying that i've just thought if there is a court case pending then it is not allowed to be talked about in the media would that cover this maybe its for the best so the court case goes unhindered, would be good if one of the mods could tell us if this was the case rather than just clossing threads


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> :lol2::no1::lol2::no1::lol2:
> 
> It's been fun chatting with ya on FB, Sammy :2thumb:


And with you hun :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i do find it crazy that this is such a big thing and we're not allowed to talk about it, saying that i've just thought if there is a court case pending then it is not allowed to be talked about in the media would that cover this maybe its for the best so the court case goes unhindered, would be good if one of the mods could tell us if this was the case rather than just clossing threads


Only thing is they wont hun but it would be nice to know i amnot sure if this is counted as media though


----------



## tomwilson

omg :roll2:just watching sister in laws kitten chase his own tail, now hes stalking his shadow :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i do find it crazy that this is such a big thing and we're not allowed to talk about it, saying that i've just thought if there is a court case pending then it is not allowed to be talked about in the media would that cover this maybe its for the best so the court case goes unhindered, would be good if one of the mods could tell us if this was the case rather than just clossing threads


its to prevent legal action agaisnt the forum


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> its to prevent legal action agaisnt the forum


 thats what i'm thinking so after the case is over we should be able to say what ever we like i hope


----------



## sammy1969

Time for me to hit the sack lol sleep well everyone and night xxx


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> thats what i'm thinking so after the case is over we should be able to say what ever we like i hope


no the person could sue for defamation of character (they would have a bloody cheek)
there IS no case, the rspca only gave warnings apparently no seizure


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Time for me to hit the sack lol sleep well everyone and night xxx


night hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> no the person could sue for defamation of character (they would have a bloody cheek)
> there IS no case, the rspca only gave warnings apparently no seizure


I can just see it now....

RSPCA Inspector - "Your a very naughty woman for letting that guinea pig with fangs die! And that big budgie shouldn't be buried in all that mud! And why is there a belt in that glass-fronted box? Naughty naughty <slaps on wrist>"


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> no the person could sue for defamation of character (they would have a bloody cheek)
> there IS no case, the rspca only gave warnings apparently no seizure


 jesus thats not on, cruelty like that a case built over months and not so much as a slap on the wrist the RSPCA deserve punishing for letting the cruelty go on that long while they 'built their case' this is aaarrrgghhh words really do fail me :diablo:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> jesus thats not on, cruelty like that a case built over months and not so much as a slap on the wrist the RSPCA deserve punishing for letting the cruelty go on that long while they 'built their case' this is aaarrrgghhh words really do fail me :diablo:


the world is insane


----------



## tomwilson

do you think we could make a new thread about this but not name voldemort as i really am worried the thread could be locked


----------



## tomwilson

lol i killed the thread, i'm off to bed night guys


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

as far as im aware hannah doesnt know any of this as she has posted on thingy ma bobs facebook askin if ichi is ok 

i must say i am shocked at all this though as when i went there all animals were well and cared for from what i could see. she had done a good job to hide neglect if that is the case, a bloody good job. and she gave me some good advice. i cant make my mind up whether it was just a cover up or whether somethin has gone seriously wrong with her recently. somethin she needs help with perhaps

one of the dead snakes in said photos is one of ours  she rehomed him from us with the promise he would be well looked after


----------



## wohic

*removes Mod Badge*

Perhaps this is the best place to fill some people in on what I know.
The lady in question I have not visited or spoken to face to face in over two years, when I used to visit the animals were well cared for , cages clean, and all had access to water etc..in fact due to a neighbour being concerned about there high number of animals she had an RSPCA visit.. and there is i belive a thread and photos....... many people who visited will tell you the same.
Once she moved up country we lost touch pretty much and I last had contact a couple of months ago which was a short facebook convo....... never heard from her again.

re the mamals left with no water etc.... this was was recent and she is no longer and has not been in the relationship discussed for 18 months.her new landlord discovered this. fed and watered the animals himself and then watched to see when she would return, hence the 4 day statement .
The snakes where in the time before the split, how ever they were kept locked away and it was not until she left a door unlocked one day that they were discovered, then the partnership split and the man in the partnership had a breakdown...... Its a long story but this has all only come to light now because of the new landlord discovering the issues and the x then came forward with his information.......
(this is information I have gleaned from discussions with both the x and the current landlord and posts on facebook, so I have to say this is allegedly what occurred )


we have a no name and shame policy (its a legal minefield) which is why threads and posts are removed.


----------



## Shell195

wohic said:


> *removes Mod Badge*
> 
> Perhaps this is the best place to fill some people in on what I know.
> The lady in question I have not visited or spoken to face to face in over two years, when I used to visit the animals were well cared for , cages clean, and all had access to water etc..in fact due to a neighbour being concerned about there high number of animals she had an RSPCA visit.. and there is i belive a thread and photos....... many people who visited will tell you the same.
> Once she moved up country we lost touch pretty much and I last had contact a couple of months ago which was a short facebook convo....... never heard from her again.
> 
> re the mamals left with no water etc.... this was was recent and she is no longer and has not been in the relationship discussed for 18 months.her new landlord discovered this. fed and watered the animals himself and then watched to see when she would return, hence the 4 day statement .
> The snakes where in the time before the split, how ever they were kept locked away and it was not until she left a door unlocked one day that they were discovered, then the partnership split and the man in the partnership had a breakdown...... Its a long story but this has all only come to light now because of the new landlord discovering the issues and the x then came forward with his information.......
> (this is information I have gleaned from discussions with both the x and the current landlord and posts on facebook, so I have to say this is allegedly what occurred )
> 
> 
> we have a no name and shame policy (its a legal minefield) which is why threads and posts are removed.


 

Thankyou for the information, its all so hard to understand and I think people are having a hard time accepting that this has actually happened from someone that they held in high esteem


----------



## wohic

Shell195 said:


> Thankyou for the information, its all so hard to understand and I think people are having a hard time accepting that this has actually happened from someone that they held in high esteem


Its all terribly sad


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

wohic said:


> Its all terribly sad


and something i would not expect as said person seemed to have such a love for animals, and like i said, we visited once and all was in order. perhaps hard times have been hit upon and she hasnt been able to admit shes struggling aswell as unable to let go due to emotional ties to the animals

not that this is an excuse for neglect but we just dont know everything do we.and said persons x has held onto the info for a long time, i wonder why he held onto it for so long without tellin anyone. again only he knows why so its hard to comment


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> agreed Eileen


Well I definitely had a senior moment last night, cos after you posted this Jaime I posted a detailed reply suggesting that Ichi's Mum was the person Colin was talking about and explaining that although Barry and I share a love of animals, the rats and snakes are mine and only mine! :lol: 

Barry made it clear to me from the start that, because he doesn't share my passion for reps and little furry critters, if i wanted these then I would be the one looking after them and that was our agreement. He would never harm them, but he wouldn't choose to keep them and when I'm away he looks after them, but when I'm here - it's my job!

Yet last week he noticed that Monty's water had substrate in it and so he took it out the viv and refilled it, even though I was home and he could have told me to do it. Similarly on Saturday morning while I was sitting here on the computer I noticed that the ratty chappies water was almost out and that I would have to refill it. However, before I had the chance, he came into the room noticed it and brought the water jug in to top it up, again without telling me it needed to be done!
Then I said goodnight and went to bed. :lol2:
Came on here this morning and the first post was Shell's which I thought was in response to mine, but mine's not there! :sad:, so I guess I've done my usual and previewed the post to make sure it made sense and then assumed I'd actually posted it and closed down the computer and toddled off to bed! :roll:


tomwilson said:


> i do find it crazy that this is such a big thing and we're not allowed to talk about it, saying that i've just thought if there is a court case pending then it is not allowed to be talked about in the media would that cover this maybe its for the best so the court case goes unhindered, would be good if one of the mods could tell us if this was the case rather than just clossing threads


Don't think there can be a court case if the animals have been rehomed. When _that _organisation prosecute a cruelty case they can't rehome any of the animals until after the case has been heard. I hate that, personally, because most cases can take up to a year to come to court and all those neglected animals are stuck in kennels and catteries for all that length of time before they can be found loving homes, by which time most of them are 'institutionalised' :bash:

Julia, thank you for clarifying that - it makes much more sense now, although I do agree with what has been said regarding both party's situation. As you can gather we are all discussing how it could have gone so terribly wrong rather than just castigating the people concerned.

Unfortunately, as I said on the original thread, she wasn't the first and she won't be the last person who has allowed a love of animals to get out of hand until they become 'hoarders' rather than 'keepers' until eventually things get totally out of their depth and they are unable to care properly for the animals they have, thereby causing pain and suffering which was totally contrary to their original intentions.


----------



## Cillah

It's all very sad.. It's even worse than nothing was really done on it. How is a slap on the wrist appropriate when people who neglect pets on a much smaller scale are come down on more heavily?

I am glad to see some people are trying to contact said person to get the animals they thought were rehomed safely back. But for some other people it will be too late. How are they going to trust other people with their pets when someone well respected in general failed them.

Am I allowed to say this? I think so but I'm not sure.


----------



## Luxy

I'm wondering if all the people questioning what happened to their animals will get answers. I find it heartbreaking to look at the link Zoo-Man posted.
That poor girl still has no idea what happened to Ichi, she probably never will. All she can do is assume the worst.


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> I'm wondering if all the people questioning what happened to their animals will get answers. I find it heartbreaking to look at the link Zoo-Man posted.
> That poor girl still has no idea what happened to Ichi, she probably never will. All she can do is assume the worst.


I'm pretty sure she got Ichi back. I think I saw a thread about it. :2thumb:


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> I'm pretty sure she got Ichi back. I think I saw a thread about it. :2thumb:


Thank God! There's some good news at least! : victory:


----------



## temerist

good news Ichi is home, very sad to think about the other animals in this persons care


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I definitely had a senior moment last night, cos after you posted this Jaime I posted a detailed reply suggesting that Ichi's Mum was the person Colin was talking about and explaining that although Barry and I share a love of animals, the rats and snakes are mine and only mine! :lol:
> 
> Barry made it clear to me from the start that, because he doesn't share my passion for reps and little furry critters, if i wanted these then I would be the one looking after them and that was our agreement. He would never harm them, but he wouldn't choose to keep them and when I'm away he looks after them, but when I'm here - it's my job!
> 
> Yet last week he noticed that Monty's water had substrate in it and so he took it out the viv and refilled it, even though I was home and he could have told me to do it. Similarly on Saturday morning while I was sitting here on the computer I noticed that the ratty chappies water was almost out and that I would have to refill it. However, before I had the chance, he came into the room noticed it and brought the water jug in to top it up, again without telling me it needed to be done!
> Then I said goodnight and went to bed. :lol2:
> Came on here this morning and the first post was Shell's which I thought was in response to mine, but mine's not there! :sad:, so I guess I've done my usual and previewed the post to make sure it made sense and then assumed I'd actually posted it and closed down the computer and toddled off to bed! :roll:
> Don't think there can be a court case if the animals have been rehomed. When _that _organisation prosecute a cruelty case they can't rehome any of the animals until after the case has been heard. I hate that, personally, because most cases can take up to a year to come to court and all those neglected animals are stuck in kennels and catteries for all that length of time before they can be found loving homes, by which time most of them are 'institutionalised' :bash:
> 
> Julia, thank you for clarifying that - it makes much more sense now, although I do agree with what has been said regarding both party's situation. As you can gather we are all discussing how it could have gone so terribly wrong rather than just castigating the people concerned.
> 
> Unfortunately, as I said on the original thread, she wasn't the first and she won't be the last person who has allowed a love of animals to get out of hand until they become 'hoarders' rather than 'keepers' until eventually things get totally out of their depth and they are unable to care properly for the animals they have, thereby causing pain and suffering which was totally contrary to their original intentions.


 

Eileen if you had a senior moment then so did I as I actually read your post last night but now its gone:gasp:


----------



## ditta

afternoon all, hows my coffybean?

so glad ichi is home and well, im still digesting this news about you know who and have yet to sort it out in my head!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> afternoon all, hows my coffybean?
> 
> so glad ichi is home and well, im still digesting this news about you know who and have yet to sort it out in my head!!!!!


 

Shes fine and they are getting more and more adventurous:2thumb:


----------



## pippainnit

I've never joined in here before as I don't have any cats or anything, _however_ I've been looking after my next door neighbour's two for the weekend. I was reluctant to do so as I am horrifically allergic to cats and have been since I was about 12. It started off just streaming eyes and sneezing but over the years got worse to the point where I had two asthma attacks when I came within a few feet of any kitties. 

Anyway, she was desperate so I agreed on the condition my OH would come in with me to play with them while I sorted out the food in isolation! As it turns out, curiosity got the better of me (ironically ) and I ended up trying to get closer and closer to them just to see what happened. I know it's a bit stupid but seeing as I've pretty much avoided feline contact in the last five years I was tempted to see what would happen. Anyway, nothing happened! Over the few days I've been able to cuddle and play with them with absolutely no repercussions, not even a sniffle. She has a long-haired cat and a short-haired one (not even going to embarrass myself to pretend I know anything other than that about them!) and well, I'm delighted. I thought it may've been a one-off but I've been in a lot of times since and there's absolutely no reaction.



I'm not going to have cats of my own or anything but I'm so happy as it means that I can enjoy spending time with both my neighbours' and my other friends' cats from now on.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Shes fine and they are getting more and more adventurous:2thumb:


 i cant wait to meet her, i want her nowwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Luxy

That's good news pippa! I'd hate to have an allergy to any pets. Sometimes when my dog sheds I get a bit bunged up, but it's worth it to me! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I read your reply, too, Eileen!!! So add me to the senior moment list 

I'm happy to hear Ichi made it home safe and sound...

Fantastic news, Pippa!! Maybe it was a childhood thing that you grew out of. It's been known to happen


----------



## pippainnit

Thanks both  Yeah I'm guessing it's just something I've fortunately grown out of. I'm so happy though. I had a little cat called Jessie who was a stray kitten that I raised when I was younger. She lived with my grandmother as I was too allergic to be near her and she had to be put out the garden or in another room whenever I visited which was horrible because I was only young and absolutely adored her. It took me months to gain her confidence as she'd been (presumably) born in the 'wild' or got rid of by old owners/got lost whatever and I used to feed her in my grandparents' garden while she lived in the shed. I eventually managed to tame her enough to take her to the vet's where she was found to be pregnant (at a very, very young age) and it was always touch-and-go. When my grandmother died a few years ago we didn't know what to do as she was pretty much a house cat (think she'd had enough of being outside as soon as she realised what living indoors was like!) and my allergy was so severe that we couldn't keep her. Fortunately we managed to find an old lady who'd recently lost her cat and wanted a small, docile house cat to keep her company. This old lady has owned her ever since and while the rest of my family visit her and Jessie every week, I've always had to wait outside and look through the window or at pictures and videos. I haven't stroked her for years and she's now nearly seventeen. I honestly can't describe how excited I am at being able to go and see her. I just wish I'd taken the risk years ago as maybe my allergy had lessened by then.

But oh well


----------



## Amalthea

Hindsight is a wonderful thing, eh?  I'm so pleased you'll get to go see Jessie, though!! How exciting!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen if you had a senior moment then so did as I actually read your post last night but now its gone:gasp:


Well, that's very weird then, cos it certainly isn't there now! I wonder if Julia removed it for some reason?? I don't remember saying anything really awful about you know who, just more or less what I said the second time - how very odd!


pippainnit said:


> I've never joined in here before as I don't have any cats or anything, _however_ I've been looking after my next door neighbour's two for the weekend. I was reluctant to do so as I am horrifically allergic to cats and have been since I was about 12. It started off just streaming eyes and sneezing but over the years got worse to the point where I had two asthma attacks when I came within a few feet of any kitties.
> 
> Anyway, she was desperate so I agreed on the condition my OH would come in with me to play with them while I sorted out the food in isolation! As it turns out, curiosity got the better of me (ironically ) and I ended up trying to get closer and closer to them just to see what happened. I know it's a bit stupid but seeing as I've pretty much avoided feline contact in the last five years I was tempted to see what would happen. Anyway, nothing happened! Over the few days I've been able to cuddle and play with them with absolutely no repercussions, not even a sniffle. She has a long-haired cat and a short-haired one (not even going to embarrass myself to pretend I know anything other than that about them!) and well, I'm delighted. I thought it may've been a one-off but I've been in a lot of times since and there's absolutely no reaction.


Pippa, most cat allergies are to the dander (skin flakes) not the hair, so maybe your friend's cats don't have a lot of dandruff.

At one stage we had 10 cats, 1 short haired Siamese and 1 Abysinnian and the rest all semi-longhaired Somalis, my husband had a mild allergy to them which he could control by using a Beco-Tide inhaler twice a day. However, when we visited a friend who bred Burmese cats and only had 5 in the house, he could only be in there for an hour or so when he developed real problems and had to use a Ventolin inhaler which he keeps for emergencies.

My friend on the other hand has severe asthmatic problems and lived with those 5 cats without problems, but less than an hour in my house and her Ventolin had to come out because she couldn't breath.

So you can 'de-sensitise' to cats if you are in constant daily contact with them.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I read your reply, too, Eileen!!! So add me to the senior moment list


Well in that case a mod has removed it.

Did I say anything wrong in it? Cos I'm certain I didn't!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I read your reply, too, Eileen!!! So add me to the senior moment list
> 
> I'm happy to hear Ichi made it home safe and sound...
> 
> Fantastic news, Pippa!! Maybe it was a childhood thing that you grew out of. It's been known to happen


lol i replied to it so id say i read it too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I dont remember anything in it that would make it so it had to be deleted, very strange but at least you know it wasnt a senior moment


----------



## feorag

I was actually beginning to doubt my sanity! :lol2:

Not a difficult thing to do nowadays!


----------



## ashley

I have been trying to catch up on all the weekends chat but still have about 15 pages to go!

I was on fb, and I think I found Shell and Jen so tried to add you both.

Because I wasn't on over the weekend, I missed the welfare thread but was shocked when I googled the name! Especially as I have pointed a couple of people in that direction with regards to exotic mammals!

Anyway enough about that - guess what I came home with on Friday? After Stu said we would get a pair of guinea pigs, we were in the local rep/fish/pet shop and spotted a pair. Unfortunately it was a male and female whereas I wanted two females. In the cage underneath was a bunny and she came up to the door for a sniff and to say hi so I took her out for a cuddle which was fatal as I couldn't put her back on her own :blush: She's 11 - 12 weeks old and a lionhead x giant (giant what - I don't know!) She's so inquisitive and friendly and has been terrorising the cats who are terrified of her! She has what Stu calls helicopter ears. It's like she's a lop but when she's investigating, she sticks one up. Stu want's to teach her to tell the time :roll: 

I have a darts competition tonight so won't have time to upload pics but will get some up soon :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> I have been trying to catch up on all the weekends chat but still have about 15 pages to go!
> 
> I was on fb, and I think I found Shell and Jen so tried to add you both.
> 
> Because I wasn't on over the weekend, I missed the welfare thread but was shocked when I googled the name! Especially as I have pointed a couple of people in that direction with regards to exotic mammals!
> 
> Anyway enough about that - guess what I came home with on Friday? After Stu said we would get a pair of guinea pigs, we were in the local rep/fish/pet shop and spotted a pair. Unfortunately it was a male and female whereas I wanted two females. In the cage underneath was a bunny and she came up to the door for a sniff and to say hi so I took her out for a cuddle which was fatal as I couldn't put her back on her own :blush: She's 11 - 12 weeks old and a lionhead x giant (giant what - I don't know!) She's so inquisitive and friendly and has been terrorising the cats who are terrified of her! She has what Stu calls helicopter ears. It's like she's a lop but when she's investigating, she sticks one up. Stu want's to teach her to tell the time :roll:
> 
> I have a darts competition tonight so won't have time to upload pics but will get some up soon :2thumb:


 
Bunny sounds cute:flrt: Need some pics now:whistling2:
I accepted your friend request on FB after finding out who it was:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Looking forward to seeing piccies Ashley! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Well in that case a mod has removed it.
> 
> Did I say anything wrong in it? Cos I'm certain I didn't!!


i think you may have said the name of the partner eileen but i'm not sure



wohic said:


> *removes Mod Badge*
> 
> Perhaps this is the best place to fill some people in on what I know.
> The lady in question I have not visited or spoken to face to face in over two years, when I used to visit the animals were well cared for , cages clean, and all had access to water etc..in fact due to a neighbour being concerned about there high number of animals she had an RSPCA visit.. and there is i belive a thread and photos....... many people who visited will tell you the same.
> Once she moved up country we lost touch pretty much and I last had contact a couple of months ago which was a short facebook convo....... never heard from her again.
> 
> re the mamals left with no water etc.... this was was recent and she is no longer and has not been in the relationship discussed for 18 months.her new landlord discovered this. fed and watered the animals himself and then watched to see when she would return, hence the 4 day statement .
> The snakes where in the time before the split, how ever they were kept locked away and it was not until she left a door unlocked one day that they were discovered, then the partnership split and the man in the partnership had a breakdown...... Its a long story but this has all only come to light now because of the new landlord discovering the issues and the x then came forward with his information.......
> (this is information I have gleaned from discussions with both the x and the current landlord and posts on facebook, so I have to say this is allegedly what occurred )
> 
> 
> we have a no name and shame policy (its a legal minefield) which is why threads and posts are removed.


thank yoyu so much for explianing this through, its just that it does seem like such a huge thing and we can't talk about it. now I know why thank you


----------



## Cillah

Awwh I can't wait to see a picture of the bunny 

I just finished doing a cage cleanout and everyone is happy in their new cages. Exploring away! Bobo has just gone home too 

I am sooo excited about tomorrow


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Awwh I can't wait to see a picture of the bunny
> 
> I just finished doing a cage cleanout and everyone is happy in their new cages. Exploring away! Bobo has just gone home too
> 
> I am sooo excited about tomorrow


 i found my phone charger so no worry of it dying on me now do you guys want to send me a text after you have had something to eat and a wonder around and i'll head out to meet you with charlie it'll take me about an hour to get to the city centre


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i found my phone charger so no worry of it dying on me now do you guys want to send me a text after you have had something to eat and a wonder around and i'll head out to meet you with charlie it'll take me about an hour to get to the city centre


Yeah there is no rush. Martin wants to visit something so we might have a look around. We will text you after we eat and we'll go from there. .

I don't know what you look like.. But you know what I look like.. I think .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yeah there is no rush. Martin wants to visit something so we might have a look around. We will text you after we eat and we'll go from there. .
> 
> I don't know what you look like.. But you know what I look like.. I think .











'shudders' this si me but i now lack the beard, not a fan of my looks :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> image
> 'shudders' this si me but i now lack the beard, not a fan of my looks :lol2:


Thanks! I always find it really awkward when I don't know who I am looking for :whistling2:

This is me!










Haha this feels like a cheap online dating service. Hahaha sorry. I think it's funny :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Thanks! I always find it really awkward when I don't know who I am looking for :whistling2:
> 
> This is me!
> 
> image
> 
> Haha this feels like a cheap online dating service. Hahaha sorry. I think it's funny :lol2:


 :lol2: at least your good lucking and not butt ugly lol, just glad diana seems to think i'm good looking lol, i'm not exactly ashamed i couldn't live life like that i am who i am and i'll get on with it just feel very self concious at times:blush:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Thanks! I always find it really awkward when I don't know who I am looking for :whistling2:
> 
> This is me!
> 
> image
> 
> *Haha this feels like a cheap online dating service*. Hahaha sorry. I think it's funny :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: at least your good lucking and not butt ugly lol, just glad diana seems to think i'm good looking lol, i'm not exactly ashamed i couldn't live life like that i am who i am and i'll get on with it just feel very self concious at times:blush:


Well I think you're fine. . To be honest I feel self concious a lot of times too. I'm not stick thin and it's always bothered me. But I just don't let it get to me and I have fun. Plus Martin doesn't seem to care so it's all good : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Well I think you're fine. . To be honest I feel self concious a lot of times too. I'm not stick thin and it's always bothered me. But I just don't let it get to me and I have fun. Plus Martin doesn't seem to care so it's all good : victory:


 i felt alot better with the beard so i'm growing it back but its not as quick as i'd like should be there in a month or 2 i guess


----------



## sammy1969

Eileen I read and replied to oyur post too and i beleive you mentioned partners name so that is why the post has been removed i expect.

Wohic TY for for explaining a little more on the subject things make alot more sense now and as stated it seems the person concerned lost her way with the breakup etc which is a shame as so many of us thought so highly of the person concerned including me and that is wha thas made it all the more shocking
Tom you are a handsome chap with and without the beard i expect ( I am not a fan of beards lol)
I am having fun at moment breaking in my new glasses they are varifocals and the first time I have had to have them it is weird as things look blurry where you ave to look through different areas for different things Feels like i am on a trip or what I assume one would be like things moving in weird ways. Just hope i can get used to them as apparently alot of people have trouble with them.


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i felt alot better with the beard so i'm growing it back but its not as quick as i'd like should be there in a month or 2 i guess


I know what you mean. I feel horrible without a fringe. It really does make all the difference. I know they are totally different things but still .

What is everyone having for dinner? Tonight we are making hamburgers 

Oh Tom I've been meaning to ask. What are you feeding Charlie on ?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I know what you mean. I feel horrible without a fringe. It really does make all the difference. I know they are totally different things but still .
> 
> What is everyone having for dinner? Tonight we are making hamburgers
> 
> Oh Tom I've been meaning to ask. What are you feeding Charlie on ?


its pets at home musilli i'll give you a small bag of it tomorrow and then you can start introducing your stuff gradualy the have also had the odd bit of carrot, cabage and a few other things that can't remeber sorry, just give him thiose things in small amounts at first if you plan on feeding them to him in future so as not to upset his stomach


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I know what you mean. I feel horrible without a fringe. It really does make all the difference. I know they are totally different things but still .
> 
> What is everyone having for dinner? Tonight we are making hamburgers
> ?


I hate a fringe too but i have a cowlick and widows peak which causes a horrible heart shaped curl onmy forehead cute when you are a kid not when oyu are 40 lol. Mind you I am ugly :lol2: football faced and fat(due to meds) so wont have my photo taken ever.

As for dinner thinking of doing polish sausages but not sure what to have with them


----------



## Luxy

I do recall a post from Eileen that used the initials of both parties. I don't know if it's still up, but if not, that may be the one that was removed.

I was just curious too, there's a new thread discussing hoarding and other matters that have arisen within the past few days, I'm sure you've all seen it. I don't want to sound like I'm ratting anyone out, but someone with one post has put an opinion across there, implying that they've been affected by it all. If anyone reading this has a multi, they should prob delete it before they get in trouble with mods. :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> its pets at home musilli i'll give you a small bag of it tomorrow and then you can start introducing your stuff gradualy the have also had the odd bit of carrot, cabage and a few other things that can't remeber sorry, just give him thiose things in small amounts at first if you plan on feeding them to him in future so as not to upset his stomach


I only give the mice really little pieces so I will give him the same .

Thank you. I was wondering how he would take the change of food so his own food would really help .

Is he ohkay with being held? I know being in a new environment will make him nervous so I am going to give him a day or two to settle in before I start trying to bond with him


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> I hate a fringe too but i have a cowlick and widows peak which causes a horrible heart shaped curl onmy forehead cute when you are a kid not when oyu are 40 lol. Mind you I am ugly :lol2: football faced and fat(due to meds) so wont have my photo taken ever.
> 
> As for dinner thinking of doing polish sausages but not sure what to have with them


What are polish sausages? I'm so clueless!

I have a massive cowslick as well. Mum would never let me have a fringe because of it. So one day I just cut my own. Had one ever since. I just keep my fringe a bit longer to weigh it down. But I can't pin it back or it stays back. It's worth it, though


----------



## Shell195

PMSL I thought I was on the wrong site for a minute. I believe its what is inside a person that matters, the outside is a shell that you can change to suit yourself, anyway you both look fine:2thumb:
Im sat here all hot its so flipping humid today:devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> What are polish sausages? I'm so clueless!
> 
> I have a massive cowslick as well. Mum would never let me have a fringe because of it. So one day I just cut my own. Had one ever since. I just keep my fringe a bit longer to weigh it down. But I can't pin it back or it stays back. It's worth it, though


They are a traditional sausages from Poland lol they are a pork sausage with herbs in that are lightly smoked They taste delicious and we are lucky enough to have a few Polish food shops here as we have a large population of Polish imigrants in Southampton, and i love foreign foods including German,Spanish Italian and Russian as well as Chinese and Indian lol.
Seei am the opposite i keep my hair very long including my fringe which is the same length as the rest of my hair and it is always tied up rahte rthan just pinned back butthen again it is also bright red lol as I went grey at age 12


----------



## Amalthea

Cilla, you don't want to be stick thin! It's not attractive. I would imagine most men prefer a bit of meat on a girl, anyways. 

We're having sloppy joes for dinner (tis an American thing). Am STARVING!!!

I was planning on having a lazy day today, but got a call at about 1:50 from my boss saying "don't you know you're supposed to be in this afternoon".... Erm no. I had down I was working tomorrow. So either the rota was changed or I wrote it down wrong... Either is possible. So I get ready (in record time) and get in to work an hour late. Start doing the order and then somebody came to collect our 40+ boxes of old hangers.... But he isn't insured to leave the shop floor. And since the boss is 6 months pregnant, guess who had to carry ALL of those boxes down both flights of stairs?!? Yup. Me. Now my whole right leg (the one that's having troubles at the moment) is throbbing. Think Gary is taking the mutt out himself tonight. I am knackered!


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> They are a traditional sausages from Poland lol they are a pork sausage with herbs in that are lightly smoked They taste delicious and we are lucky enough to have a few Polish food shops here as we have a large population of Polish imigrants in Southampton, and i love foreign foods including German,Spanish Italian and Russian as well as Chinese and Indian lol.
> Seei am the opposite i keep my hair very long including my fringe which is the same length as the rest of my hair and it is always tied up rahte rthan just pinned back butthen again it is also bright red lol as I went grey at age 12


My hair is fairly long. Almost half way down my back but it takes forever to grow. I get it layered though. I feel like it is too boring. But that's just me. I want to die it darker but I am so scared as I am pretty pale.

Oh that sounds really nice . I miss sausages like we have at home. Just normal beef sausages that are fairly long and come from the meat section.. Not frozen. Food is so different here than it is at home. I am slowly getting used to it though


----------



## Amalthea

Anybody know how Snuff (Voldemort's skunk) passed away?? Am trying to see if it was related to all the other crap.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Cilla, you don't want to be stick thin! It's not attractive. I would imagine most men prefer a bit of meat on a girl, anyways.
> 
> We're having sloppy joes for dinner (tis an American thing). Am STARVING!!!
> 
> I was planning on having a lazy day today, but got a call at about 1:50 from my boss saying "don't you know you're supposed to be in this afternoon".... Erm no. I had down I was working tomorrow. So either the rota was changed or I wrote it down wrong... Either is possible. So I get ready (in record time) and get in to work an hour late. Start doing the order and then somebody came to collect our 40+ boxes of old hangers.... But he isn't insured to leave the shop floor. And since the boss is 6 months pregnant, guess who had to carry ALL of those boxes down both flights of stairs?!? Yup. Me. Now my whole right leg (the one that's having troubles at the moment) is throbbing. Think Gary is taking the mutt out himself tonight. I am knackered!


I don't want to be stick thin but I want to have a slim tummy. I just need to go to the gym and work it off. There's no way I could get stick thin. Martin hates it and whenever we talk about it he gets pretty mad and says he prefers me how I am and thin isn't attractive or healthy. So I am like ohkaaay. But I am glad he finds me attractive as I am .

Sounds like a dodgy day. I hated when I was at home and work would call and tell me I was meant to be in. They would always forget to email us the new roster and just expect us to work there. I used to work at EB Games in Australia.. Haha! Three years there. Two years too long. :whistling2:

But at least you can rest now : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> My hair is fairly long. Almost half way down my back but it takes forever to grow. I get it layered though. I feel like it is too boring. But that's just me. I want to die it darker but I am so scared as I am pretty pale.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you dare dye that beautiful blonde hair:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amalthea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know how Snuff (Voldemort's skunk) passed away?? Am trying to see if it was related to all the other crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt she have an RIP thread?
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

That was only PART of the dodgy day... It just seems like it was Jen's screw up day! Cuz we had somebody come in to collect a package, I called up to the boss to give the company name and ask which package. She told me one thing.... Turns out that was wrong (since that was due to be picked up by somebody else) *pulls out hair* And then a bunch of school boys (still in their uniform for Gods sake!) tried coming in when the boss had stepped out. I just wasn't in the mood after all the other crap to deal with 'em so told them "OUT" several times... "Why?" "cuz you're not 18" "but I'm buying something for my girlfriend" "OUT". *pulls out hair*


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Didnt she have an RIP thread?


Yup.... And cuz "nothing was wrong", I am wondering if she died from neglect.


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Cillah said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is fairly long. Almost half way down my back but it takes forever to grow. I get it layered though. I feel like it is too boring. But that's just me. I want to die it darker but I am so scared as I am pretty pale.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you dare dye that beautiful blonde hair:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> I have really dark roots so people think I dye it blonde. I figure it might just be easier to dye it brown. But I am naturally blonde.. No one believes me though!
> 
> To be honest I would be too scared to dye it such a different colour. Maybe put some darker foils in it.. But not dye it all brown.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Cilla, you don't want to be stick thin! It's not attractive. I would imagine most men prefer a bit of meat on a girl, anyways.
> 
> We're having sloppy joes for dinner (tis an American thing). Am STARVING!!!
> 
> I was planning on having a lazy day today, but got a call at about 1:50 from my boss saying "don't you know you're supposed to be in this afternoon".... Erm no. I had down I was working tomorrow. So either the rota was changed or I wrote it down wrong... Either is possible. So I get ready (in record time) and get in to work an hour late. Start doing the order and then somebody came to collect our 40+ boxes of old hangers.... But he isn't insured to leave the shop floor. And since the boss is 6 months pregnant, guess who had to carry ALL of those boxes down both flights of stairs?!? Yup. Me. Now my whole right leg (the one that's having troubles at the moment) is throbbing. Think Gary is taking the mutt out himself tonight. I am knackered!


 
I keep telling Sophie that but she wont listen:bash:

You really must tell us how to make sloppy Joes Im sure my lot would love them.
Jen you really shouldnt of had to do that:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> My hair is fairly long. Almost half way down my back but it takes forever to grow. I get it layered though. I feel like it is too boring. But that's just me. I want to die it darker but I am so scared as I am pretty pale.
> 
> Oh that sounds really nice . I miss sausages like we have at home. Just normal beef sausages that are fairly long and come from the meat section.. Not frozen. Food is so different here than it is at home. I am slowly getting used to it though


 
Mine is down to my waist a tthe moment the shortes I have it is halfway down my back, my complection is very pale too but I have dyed my hair dark a few times and as long as it isnt too dark it looks ok I would say if oyu really want to try a mid shade of whichever colour you want to go first rather than go for a very dark colour straight off. I am hoping ot go blonde for the first time ever when i next dye mine but I am not sure it will look right as I am naturally a red head lol.

These sausages are around a foot long lol and we have four to cook tonight I think alot of people find the food here strange but then when we go abroad we find the same thing not that i have ever left the country to visit foreign climates. Mind oyu i have tried alot of different foods and that includes crocodile, ostrich, kangaroo as well as pheasant venison shark and goodness knows what else lol.


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Mine is down to my waist a tthe moment the shortes I have it is halfway down my back, my complection is very pale too but I have dyed my hair dark a few times and as long as it isnt too dark it looks ok I would say if oyu really want to try a mid shade of whichever colour you want to go first rather than go for a very dark colour straight off. I am hoping ot go blonde for the first time ever when i next dye mine but I am not sure it will look right as I am naturally a red head lol.
> 
> These sausages are around a foot long lol and we have four to cook tonight I think alot of people find the food here strange but then when we go abroad we find the same thing not that i have ever left the country to visit foreign climates. Mind oyu i have tried alot of different foods and that includes crocodile, ostrich, kangaroo as well as pheasant venison shark and goodness knows what else lol.


Being a red head in Australia is looked down upon. I don't mean to sound horrible but have you ever heard of Summer Heights High and the whole ranga thing? So most school age people dye their red hair black or blonde. I think the blonde looks pretty nice as most have pale skin anyway 

Yeah. I'm used to eating weird things. I'm French so I have no problem eating random animals or other things. I quite like crocodile and kangaroo. Haven't tried the other things you've mentioned though. Your food is less artificial than ours. The garlic bread I had tasted like real garlic and not that yellow garlic sauce. So we went to Iceland to source our food because it's cheaper.. And it tastes right! Also your cordial has fruit juice in it and ours is artifical. Lime is my favourite colour at home but hear it tastes horrible. I will show you a comparrison.

Your lime cordial










Ours










:whistling2:


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> Being a red head in Australia is looked down upon. I don't mean to sound horrible but have you ever heard of Summer Heights High and the whole ranga thing? So most school age people dye their red hair black or blonde. I think the blonde looks pretty nice as most have pale skin anyway


It's looked down upon everywhere. Pfff, don't get me started. 
People always need some group to make fun of, red hair is flavour of the month atm sadly.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I keep telling Sophie that but she wont listen:bash:
> 
> You really must tell us how to make sloppy Joes Im sure my lot would love them.
> Jen you really shouldnt of had to do that:bash:


 
Sloppy Joes are pretty easy  Brown some mince and an onion, then add in a thingy (technical term) of passata, a couple tablespoons of tomato paste, and a few squirts of worcestershire sauce, simmer till thickened, Then serve on buns  At home you can get it in cans, which makes it SOOOO much easier *lol*

I know I shouldn't have had to do those boxes, but there was nobody else to do it. And that bastard looked so smug when I was doing it. I was so knackered, even my arms were red!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I have the exact same problem, Cilla!! I miss stuff from home :blush: So my family send me care packages :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Being a red head in Australia is looked down upon. I don't mean to sound horrible but have you ever heard of Summer Heights High and the whole ranga thing? So most school age people dye their red hair black or blonde. I think the blonde looks pretty nice as most have pale skin anyway
> 
> Yeah. I'm used to eating weird things. I'm French so I have no problem eating random animals or other things. I quite like crocodile and kangaroo. Haven't tried the other things you've mentioned though. Your food is less artificial than ours. The garlic bread I had tasted like real garlic and not that yellow garlic sauce. So we went to Iceland to source our food because it's cheaper.. And it tastes right! Also your cordial has fruit juice in it and ours is artifical. Lime is my favourite colour at home but hear it tastes horrible. I will show you a comparrison.
> 
> Your lime cordial
> 
> image
> 
> Ours
> 
> image
> 
> :whistling2:


Yeah I never knew that lol I am lucky that although I am naturally a red headI am not the real copper colour alot of people think of I have brown in my natural colour or did when it had colour lol the grey look awful.

I must admit I dont like the yellow sauce stuff but also find most shop brought grlic bread isnt as good as my home made lol but like you I shop in Iceland as they have a good range at good prices when it coms to frozen foods.
Wow that is a difference mind you over here they are removing alot of the artifical stuff from foods there used to be alot more in foods andit has changed some of the tastes to there detriment in certain cases.


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> It's looked down upon everywhere. Pfff, don't get me started.
> People always need some group to make fun of, red hair is flavour of the month atm sadly.


I quite like red hair though. It can be realllly pretty .


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I have the exact same problem, Cilla!! I miss stuff from home :blush: So my family send me care packages :2thumb:


My mum sent me one about a week ago. I have no idea what is in it.. But I am sooo excited to get it. They said it would take up to two weeks to get here. So long away :whistling2:


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> My mum sent me one about a week ago. I have no idea what is in it.. But I am sooo excited to get it. They said it would take up to two weeks to get here. So long away :whistling2:


What are Australian sweeties like compared to the ones in the UK?
Chocolate, etc.?


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah I never knew that lol I am lucky that although I am naturally a red headI am not the real copper colour alot of people think of I have brown in my natural colour or did when it had colour lol the grey look awful.
> 
> I must admit I dont like the yellow sauce stuff but also find most shop brought grlic bread isnt as good as my home made lol but like you I shop in Iceland as they have a good range at good prices when it coms to frozen foods.
> Wow that is a difference mind you over here they are removing alot of the artifical stuff from foods there used to be alot more in foods andit has changed some of the tastes to there detriment in certain cases.


Yeah. There is a lot of artificial stuff in our food at home. Like our pies are just runny gravy with some mince in them. Unlike the ones here. But I like that stuff! I miss it a little bit. I guess it's no surprise Australia is the fattest nation pecentage wise. There's more fat people in America but there's more people in general. People forget that. Australians are pretty fat. 

Martin said they were removing a lot of the artifical stuff. Which is good but my taste buds don't approve. It's hard to find orange juice in Australia that isn't only 20%-40% orange juice unless you want to pay over $5 a bottle :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I quite like red hair though. It can be realllly pretty .


My nephew has the most wonderful deep red red hair and i love it but he does take alot of stick for it, not that i would argue with him he is over 6" tall and is not even 16 yet Mind you he can cook brilliantly I love his cakes 

I know Polish chocolate are lovely as are there cakes Luxy


----------



## Shell195

I love red hair and have spent my entire life dying mine to varying shades of it:2thumb: Sophie my daughter thinks red haired men are hot which is why her fiance is a redhead:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> What are Australian sweeties like compared to the ones in the UK?
> Chocolate, etc.?


Pretty similar I think. We have Cadbury and they are the biggest range of chocolate bars and blocks. You have more variety here but a lot of the things we have at home. Just in different packaging.

We have a lot of Wonka products. I don't think you guys have them. They do this one thing I really like called Fruit Tingles. They are fizzy and fizz up in your mouth. Let me see if I can get a picture..










I don't know why there is bugs on them.. 

Other than that we pretty much eat those packets of soft lollies. I don't know what they are called but..


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> Pretty similar I think. We have Cadbury and they are the biggest range of chocolate bars and blocks. You have more variety here but a lot of the things we have at home. Just in different packaging.
> 
> We have a lot of Wonka products. I don't think you guys have them. They do this one thing I really like called Fruit Tingles. They are fizzy and fizz up in your mouth. Let me see if I can get a picture..
> 
> image
> 
> I don't know why there is bugs on them..
> 
> Other than that we pretty much eat those packets of soft lollies. I don't know what they are called but..
> 
> image


The Tingles look like the Refreshers you can get here;









Soft Lollies! What we call jellies?


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Yeah. There is a lot of artificial stuff in our food at home. Like our pies are just runny gravy with some mince in them. Unlike the ones here. But I like that stuff! I miss it a little bit. I guess it's no surprise Australia is the fattest nation pecentage wise. There's more fat people in America but there's more people in general. People forget that. Australians are pretty fat.
> 
> Martin said they were removing a lot of the artifical stuff. Which is good but my taste buds don't approve. It's hard to find orange juice in Australia that isn't only 20%-40% orange juice unless you want to pay over $5 a bottle :whistling2:


I know this may sound weird but maybe you sould try some of the real cheapy stuff over here as it tends to be more artifical lol, and the real cheap pies you get sound alot like the ones you have at home.ught be worth a try if you miss it badly


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> The Tingles look like the Refreshers you can get here.
> 
> Soft Lollies!What we call jellies?


I guess jellies.. You can get them in party mixes and all of that kind of thing.

I am still getting used to your terminology. Crisps instead of chips, lollies instead of ice block, sweets instead of lollies.. I only call them those things when I am talking to other people though. Still call them the Australian word to Martin. Got him saying them and he hates that :2thumb:

They do look the same !


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I love red hair and have spent my entire life dying mine to varying shades of it:2thumb: Sophie my daughter thinks red haired men are hot which is why her fiance is a redhead:2thumb:


I have done this too love red hair lol mind oyu at the moment it is dyed in a colour called red passion which is a deep vibrant red


----------



## sammy1969

YOu can get wonker products here but htey are hard to find personally I love wonker bars especially he ones with exploding bits in them


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* I do the exact same thing!!! I still use the American words when talking to Gary and people that I know, but with strangers, I use the British words. Although, some things I use American terminology all the time.

My Mom said she'd be getting a box out to me this weekend for my Birthday  There's always tasties in there, but there won't be any chocolate this time (she lives in Texas, so it wouldn't survive the trip).

I love red hair!! My Mom has gorgeous "strawberry blonde" hair (although, there's a lot of grey in it now *giggles*) and when I was little, I always said I was gonna grow up to have hair like hers. It didn't happen. Although, naturally, I do have a lot of red in my hair


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> I know this may sound weird but maybe you sould try some of the real cheapy stuff over here as it tends to be more artifical lol, and the real cheap pies you get sound alot like the ones you have at home.ught be worth a try if you miss it badly


Yeah these our our pies..










But that is a photo of one so in real life they have more gravy and less meat. 

I have been going to Iceland. Originally we were supermarketing most of our food. But some of the stuff doesn't taste right and I've found I prefer it from Iceland. I don't know if the pies from Iceland will be like that though. I guess it's all a learning experience. Finding things I like and I can't expect everything to taste like it does in Australia.

My favourite flavour pie is beef, bacon and cheese and Martin says you can't get it here


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe try making your own pie?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* I do the exact same thing!!! I still use the American words when talking to Gary and people that I know, but with strangers, I use the British words. Although, some things I use American terminology all the time.


Same. Martin knows I prefer using the Australian words. But with strangers I have to use the British words. They aren't that different but at the same time I do ask Martin what a lot of things mean.

My biggest word problem is the whole thong flip flop thing. I think flip flop sounds silly and refuse to call them that but ahh I can't have people think I am insane in public. Haha.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Maybe try making your own pie?


I'm still learning to cook! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I have done this too love red hair lol mind oyu at the moment it is dyed in a colour called red passion which is a deep vibrant red


 
The redder the better:no1: My natural colour is called dark blonde but it always looked mousey coloured and very boring to me:devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Yeah these our our pies..
> 
> image
> 
> But that is a photo of one so in real life they have more gravy and less meat.
> 
> I have been going to Iceland. Originally we were supermarketing most of our food. But some of the stuff doesn't taste right and I've found I prefer it from Iceland. I don't know if the pies from Iceland will be like that though. I guess it's all a learning experience. Finding things I like and I can't expect everything to taste like it does in Australia.
> 
> My favourite flavour pie is beef, bacon and cheese and Martin says you can't get it here


He may well be right unless a local butcher does them our local one does rabbit pie which you cant get in a supermarket. As for Iceland pies the cheaper ones do tend to have more gravy in them but the more expensive ones dont. I buy their own brand chicken and veg ones and they are not bad nice amount of gravy and large chicken chunks, however if oyu have a farm foods near you their pies are alot more sloppy and are only aobut £1 a pack


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> The redder the better:no1: My natural colour is called dark blonde but it always looked mousey coloured and very boring to me:devil:


This a red as in red rather than gingery but does look realy good on me its made by Schwartzkopt and is from their XL live range and only costs £4 a box although I have to buy 2 or 3 boxes coz my hair is so long and thick


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah these our our pies..
> 
> image
> 
> But that is a photo of one so in real life they have more gravy and less meat.
> 
> I have been going to Iceland. Originally we were supermarketing most of our food. But some of the stuff doesn't taste right and I've found I prefer it from Iceland. I don't know if the pies from Iceland will be like that though. I guess it's all a learning experience. Finding things I like and I can't expect everything to taste like it does in Australia.
> 
> My favourite flavour pie is beef, bacon and cheese and Martin says you can't get it here


see if you can make it?


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> He may well be right unless a local butcher does them our local one does rabbit pie which you cant get in a supermarket. As for Iceland pies the cheaper ones do tend to have more gravy in them but the more expensive ones dont. I buy their own brand chicken and veg ones and they are not bad nice amount of gravy and large chicken chunks, however if oyu have a farm foods near you their pies are alot more sloppy and are only aobut £1 a pack


I mentioned the idea of Farm Foods to Martin and he looked pained so I don't think that's going to be an option. But I will try out the Iceland ones !

Maybe I will just eat and eat and eat when I visit Australia! Come back here weighing ten kg more than when I left.

Anyway I have to cook dinner now.


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I mentioned the idea of Farm Foods to Martin and he looked pained so I don't think that's going to be an option. But I will try out the Iceland ones !
> 
> Maybe I will just eat and eat and eat when I visit Australia! Come back here weighing ten kg more than when I left.
> 
> Anyway I have to cook dinner now.


Just put mine on lol


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> It's looked down upon everywhere. Pfff, don't get me started.
> People always need some group to make fun of, red hair is flavour of the month atm sadly.


but red hair is very sexy 



Cillah said:


> Pretty similar I think. We have Cadbury and they are the biggest range of chocolate bars and blocks. You have more variety here but a lot of the things we have at home. Just in different packaging.
> 
> We have a lot of Wonka products. I don't think you guys have them. They do this one thing I really like called Fruit Tingles. They are fizzy and fizz up in your mouth. Let me see if I can get a picture..
> 
> image
> 
> I don't know why there is bugs on them..
> 
> Other than that we pretty much eat those packets of soft lollies. I don't know what they are called but..
> 
> image


we do have wonker sweets but they are owned by another company i think either cadburys of nestle, they go in and out of fashion though


Cillah said:


> I only give the mice really little pieces so I will give him the same .
> 
> Thank you. I was wondering how he would take the change of food so his own food would really help .
> 
> Is he ohkay with being held? I know being in a new environment will make him nervous so I am going to give him a day or two to settle in before I start trying to bond with him


hes ok being handled but hes not great at being picked up but once out he likes to explore a little, he has started nipping a little bit though not a full bit but a little nip i just tap him on the nose and say no in a deep voice and then hes ok again


----------



## Luxy

tomwilson said:


> hes ok being handled but hes not great at being picked up but once out he likes to explore a little, he has started nipping a little bit though not a full bit but a little nip i just tap him on the nose and say no in a deep voice and then hes ok again


Fingers crossed that he'll grow out of that though. I've had some nippy mouse babies before, but as soon as they got their bearings they settled down. He's probably just acting like a spoiled child, maybe you've been taking _too_ good care of him! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

think all my animals are turning on me :bash:

be back soon, have to wash my "just4men" out

sadly im being serious :lol2: im going bloody grey


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> think all my animals are turning on me :bash:
> 
> be back soon, have to wash my "just4men" out
> 
> sadly im being serious :lol2: im going bloody grey


 

:lol2: at you and whats up with the animals?


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> think all my animals are turning on me :bash:
> 
> be back soon, have to wash my "just4men" out
> 
> sadly im being serious :lol2: im going bloody grey


aww why what are the doing to you


----------



## temerist

got bit by a dog yesterday, then attacked by my cockatoo, now cyenne is joining in the fun and she scratched me


----------



## sammy1969

Not good but hopefully nothing else will happen


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i think you may have said the name of the partner eileen but i'm not sure





Luxy said:


> I do recall a post from Eileen that used the initials of both parties. I don't know if it's still up, but if not, that may be the one that was removed.


I definitely didn't use full names I just used the initial and then a row of dots. Still, not to worry too late now.

Although that thread for Ichi is still going and there are some comments on that! 


sammy1969 said:


> They are a traditional sausages from Poland lol they are a pork sausage with herbs in that are lightly smoked They taste delicious and we are lucky enough to have a few Polish food shops here as we have a large population of Polish imigrants in Southampton, and i love foreign foods including German,Spanish Italian and Russian as well as Chinese and Indian lol.


I love Polish sausage - my Polish ex-father-in-law introduced me to the delights of that and a lot of other 'different' foods, but I just eat it cold as it comes!

American chocolate is nowhere near as nice as our British, so goodness knows what's going to happen to Cadbury's now! :sad: 

And yes those sweets look ahd sound exactly the same as our Refreshers.

I'm just a normal mousey brown girl, but my granddaughters both have red hair - not a strong red, but red nevertheless and I love it!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ian, ive been wonderin for a few days now, why you got a pic of jen in your sig?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I definitely didn't use full names I just used the initial and then a row of dots. Still, not to worry too late now.
> 
> Although that thread for Ichi is still going and there are some comments on that!
> I love Polish sausage - my Polish ex-father-in-law introduced me to the delights of that and a lot of other 'different' foods, but I just eat it cold as it comes!
> 
> American chocolate is nowhere near as nice as our British, so goodness knows what's going to happen to Cadbury's now! :sad:
> 
> And yes those sweets look ahd sound exactly the same as our Refreshers.
> 
> *I'm just a normal mousey brown girl*, but my granddaughters both have red hair - not a strong red, but red nevertheless and I love it!


 
According to my hairdresser its called dark blonde:whistling2: My 3 kids have really dark brown hair so they must take after their dad although the 2 boys have dark brown eyes like me. Sophie has blue eyes like my mum


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ian, ive been wonderin for a few days now, why you got a pic of jen in your sig?


 

Because hes a dirty old man:lol2:


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ian, ive been wonderin for a few days now, why you got a pic of jen in your sig?


 
thats not Jen, its me, I like to cross dress :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> thats not Jen, its me, I like to cross dress :blush:


hold on please dont confuse me............ ditta said it was jen? is it?


----------



## temerist

yes its jen :lol2:

she posted the pic for me, so i thought id advertise her, im due for a siggy change if you care to share a new pic i can use :whistling2: 

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Because hes a dirty old man:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> I love Polish sausage - my Polish ex-father-in-law introduced me to the delights of that and a lot of other 'different' foods, but I just eat it cold as it comes!
> 
> American chocolate is nowhere near as nice as our British, so goodness knows what's going to happen to Cadbury's now! :sad:
> 
> And yes those sweets look ahd sound exactly the same as our Refreshers.
> 
> I'm just a normal mousey brown girl, but my granddaughters both have red hair - not a strong red, but red nevertheless and I love it!


Yeah I love their food I have had 3 different types of their sausage but I also love their ham and pate.

WE add alot more milk to our chocolate hence the different taste lol i like german chocolate and blegian too
Nothing wrong wiht mousey brown hair my brother has that colour and helooks good with it


----------



## temerist

im not old :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> im not old :gasp:


So just dirty then lmao


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> So just dirty then lmao


definately dirty :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> yes its jen :lol2:
> 
> she posted the pic for me, so i thought id advertise her, im due for a siggy change if you care to share a new pic i can use :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


clothed or unclothed?


----------



## temerist

why do i get the feeling im being ganged up on again

maybe i should just give me cat away then leave this mean thread

or bump up my men only cat thread


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> clothed or unclothed?


:mf_dribble:

im not fussy :lol2:

already have shells wrinkly nekkid pus pus in my sig :whistling2:

EDIT - not saying you too have a wrinkly nekkid pus pus foofoo


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> why do i get the feeling im being ganged up on again
> 
> maybe i should just give me cat away then leave this mean thread
> 
> or bump up my men only cat thread


Remember what happened last time you did that lol you were not left alone lol and anyway you now we love you really :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> :mf_dribble:
> 
> im not fussy :lol2:
> 
> already have shells wrinkly nekkid pus pus in my sig :whistling2:
> 
> EDIT - not saying you too have a wrinkly nekkid pus pus foofoo


ive already posted naked pics of me on this thread anyway im sure


----------



## Luxy

temerist said:


> :mf_dribble:
> 
> im not fussy :lol2:
> 
> already have shells wrinkly nekkid pus pus in my sig :whistling2:
> 
> EDIT - not saying you too have a wrinkly nekkid pus pus foofoo


Are you bonking the kitty too, the smilies going at it are still there! :gasp:


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive already posted naked pics of me on this thread anyway im sure


 
REALLY!!!!!

*gets coffee and red bull and starts trawling through the 2616 pages*


----------



## temerist

Luxy said:


> Are you bonking the kitty too, the smilies going at it are still there! :gasp:


Eileen gave me that smilie :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> REALLY!!!!!
> 
> *gets coffee and red bull and starts trawling through the 2616 pages*


you want me to repost?


----------



## temerist

if i say YES straight away does it make me look like a dirty old man?

should i play hard to get first

hmmmmmm

sod it, get posting:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> if i say YES straight away does it make me look like a dirty old man?
> 
> should i play hard to get first
> 
> hmmmmmm
> 
> sod it, get posting:lol2:


You get worse Ian but it does keep me smiling :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

temerist said:


> Eileen gave me that smilie :lol2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:

Eileen!!! You gave him a bonk???


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> if i say YES straight away does it make me look like a dirty old man?
> 
> should i play hard to get first
> 
> hmmmmmm
> 
> sod it, get posting:lol2:


here ya go, you can play spot foo foo.....thats spot me....not spot the foofoo as there are too many in this pic :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> here ya go, you can play spot foo foo.....thats spot me....not spot the foofoo as there are too many in this pic :lol2:
> image


Someone circle her then repost! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> Someone circle her then repost! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 but thats cheating lol I know which one she is lol


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> here ya go, you can play spot foo foo.....thats spot me....not spot the foofoo as there are too many in this pic :lol2:
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs561.snc3/30678_10150167596725077_836100076_12214199_2835900_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


hey thats cheating i dont know what u look like :lol2:

i feel let down foofoo i expected a ermmm different kind of nekkid piccie :blush:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> According to my hairdresser its called dark blonde:whistling2: My 3 kids have really dark brown hair so they must take after their dad although the 2 boys have dark brown eyes like me. Sophie has blue eyes like my mum


I'll take that! I'm a dark blonde woman - leastways I was when I was my own colour! :lol2:



Luxy said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> Eileen!!! You gave him a bonk???


Metaphorically speaking he helped himself to it!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> here ya go, you can play spot foo foo.....thats spot me....not spot the foofoo as there are too many in this pic :lol2:
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs561.snc3/30678_10150167596725077_836100076_12214199_2835900_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Sure is a lot of foo foos in there! :lol2:

Forgot to say we had one of my simplest yet favourite mega tasty teas tonight - spaghetti and bacon mix. Fry onions, chopped bacon and mushrooms in a pan with lots of sunflower oil. Boil spaghettie, pour the bacon mix over the spaghetti mix and serve with lush fresh grated parmesan - very tasty, pretty cheap and only takes 10-15 minutes from start to finish!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> hey thats cheating i dont know what u look like :lol2:
> 
> i feel let down foofoo i expected a ermmm different kind of nekkid piccie :blush:


i look very exactly like number 6 from the left of the guy in black with the tattoo on her leg :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> here ya go, you can play spot foo foo.....thats spot me....not spot the foofoo as there are too many in this pic :lol2:
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs561.snc3/30678_10150167596725077_836100076_12214199_2835900_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 not exactly multi racial only one black lady in there :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2:I have a vision of Ian with his magnifying glass out PMSL

Was going to add something else but that would be soooooooo wrong:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> not exactly multi racial only one black lady in there :gasp:


there were 3 in total out of 500.......wasnt the artists fault, you applied to take part on a first come first served basis. there mustnt have been many black applicants


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:I have a vision of Ian with his magnifying glass out PMSL
> 
> Was going to add something else but that would be soooooooo wrong:lol2:


wont need a magnifyin glass shell, even the blindest of people could see my fat bulbous hips!


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Forgot to say we had one of my simplest yet favourite mega tasty teas tonight - spaghetti and bacon mix. Fry onions, chopped bacon and mushrooms in a pan with lots of sunflower oil. Boil spaghettie, pour the bacon mix over the spaghetti mix and serve with lush fresh grated parmesan - very tasty, pretty cheap and only takes 10-15 minutes from start to finish!


That sounds reall y nice Eileen must give that a go


----------



## temerist

artist hey!!! hmmmm

im an artist too everyone get ur kit off and come round mine!!!

seriously though what are you all doing??


----------



## temerist

shell obviously hasnt noticed my comment about my current siggy pic :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had to split the 3 male Duprasi from mum and the 2 girls as *MOJO*
yes *Jens MOJO* was busy bonking them again. I hope to god they arent pregnant as they arent even 5 weeks old until Wednesday and Pouchie said they would be alright until they were 6 weeks old. *MOJO* has different ideas:gasp:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had to split the 3 male Duprasi from mum and the 2 girls as *MOJO*
> yes *Jens MOJO* was busy bonking them again. I hope to god they arent pregnant as they arent even 5 weeks old until Wednesday and Pouchie said they would be alright until they were 6 weeks old. *MOJO* has different ideas:gasp:


Uh-Oh! Might ditta be getting more babies than she bargained for? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:I have a vision of Ian with his magnifying glass out PMSL
> 
> Was going to add something else but that would be soooooooo wrong:lol2:


lol im probably thinking along the same lines...cruel 



Shell195 said:


> Ive just had to split the 3 male Duprasi from mum and the 2 girls as *MOJO*
> yes *Jens MOJO* was busy bonking them again. I hope to god they arent pregnant as they arent even 5 weeks old until Wednesday and Pouchie said they would be alright until they were 6 weeks old. *MOJO* has different ideas:gasp:


naughty Mojo


----------



## sammy1969

Sat talking on here and playing with my friends cute male hamster thinking of breeding him to my female as he is so cute and very unusual in colour like a grey and white but the grey is very pale and semi long haired Shehas just caught him after he escaped 3 months ago but he is still wonderfully tame


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> That sounds reall y nice Eileen must give that a go


It is Sammy, it's what we call cheap and cheerful, but I love it cos it's so tasty and so easy to throw together. Try it and see.



Shell195 said:


> Ive just had to split the 3 male Duprasi from mum and the 2 girls as *MOJO*
> yes *Jens MOJO* was busy bonking them again. I hope to god they arent pregnant as they arent even 5 weeks old until Wednesday and Pouchie said they would be alright until they were 6 weeks old. *MOJO* has different ideas:gasp:


I blame the parents (owners) I think it's what they see at home and being young they copy! :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> artist hey!!! hmmmm
> 
> im an artist too everyone get ur kit off and come round mine!!!
> 
> seriously though what are you all doing??


google spencer tunick......hes an american artist, gets naked people in mass and photographs them in various locations, usually in front of famous landmarks. he came to manchester to do an installation for the lowry's 10th birthday. he asked for 1000 volunteers, over 4000 applied. i was lucky enough to get in. we posed in 3 locations in manchester on the first mornin in may. it was fabulous!!! best thing i have ever done, well next to the sky dive.....
he photographed naked people in front of sydney opera house the week before. the exhibition is on from 12th june to september at the lowry manchester if anyone wants to go see it, its free entry too! bonus!

people keep sayin to me, if spencer had a cheaper camera he'd be called a perv! rofl
i have the naked bug. theres a naked bike ride through manchester on friday, i want to take part but after goin out on my bike for the first time on friday im not sure i can, cos it bloody killed my arse! and that was with clothes on! i couldnt sit for 2 days!:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Sat talking on here and playing with my friends cute male hamster thinking of breeding him to my female as he is so cute and very unusual in colour like a grey and white but the grey is very pale and semi long haired Shehas just caught him after he escaped 3 months ago but he is still wonderfully tame


sounds like a silver or light grey longhaired
depends what you want the babies to be like , your girls a sable if i remember rightly.


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> It is Sammy, it's what we call cheap and cheerful, but I love it cos it's so tasty and so easy to throw together. Try it and see.
> 
> I blame the parents (owners) I think it's what they see at home and being young they copy! :whistling2:


I will do i have noted down the recipe lol and willlet oyu know how it turns out love meals liek this quick and easy and sounds filling too

Lol you may be right Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* That's my boy!! He's been named well, then *giggles*

Just watched a documentary about foetal surgery. Was amazing!! They "fixed" a baby with spinabifida while he was still in the womb (23 weeks). And I cried when they pulled his little perfect hand out... And then again when he was born and let out that first wail! I am such a wuss.....


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> sounds like a silver or light grey longhaired
> depends what you want the babies to be like , your girls a sable if i remember rightly.


Yeah he is so cute yeah mine is a sable not sure what will be produced but cound be interesting, I know nothing on colour genetics. Apparenly hers has changed colour since he escaped as he was all light grey before he disappeared lol


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Uh-Oh! Might ditta be getting more babies than she bargained for? :gasp:


 
I bloody hope not these babies are tiny:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ians been gone a while after me postin that pic...............:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ians been gone a while after me postin that pic...............:lol2:


Wonder what he is up to :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ians been gone a while after me postin that pic...............:lol2:





sammy1969 said:


> Wonder what he is up to :lol2:


 
I darent even think what he may be up to:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah he is so cute yeah mine is a sable not sure what will be produced but cound be interesting, I know nothing on colour genetics. Apparenly hers has changed colour since he escaped as he was all light grey before he disappeared lol


well it could be light grey or silver grey both are semi dom

with a sable you would get 

gold, umbrous gold, whichever grey it is and whichever grey it is with umbrous  unless they share hets then they may throw out different colous,the grey colours and the cream colours are different though so theres no real colour to link them that they may carry.

the babies will also be carrying longhaired and cream, if your girl carries longhaired, half of the babies will be longhaired


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i have the naked bug. theres a naked bike ride through manchester on friday, i want to take part but after goin out on my bike for the first time on friday im not sure i can, cos it bloody killed my arse! and that was with clothes on! i couldnt sit for 2 days!:lol2:


:lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> I will do i have noted down the recipe lol and willlet oyu know how it turns out love meals liek this quick and easy and sounds filling too


Let me know what you think. I don't measure anything, just throw whatever I want in a pan, about half a large onion or a whole small one 4+ rashers of bacon depending on how many are available and half a dozen reasonable sized mushrooms. They all fry up in the time it takes the spaghetti to cook, so nice and quickQUOTE=sammy1969;6409167]Wonder what he is up to :lol2:[/QUOTE]I've got a suggestion, but the thread will be closed if I put it down! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> well it could be light grey or silver grey both are semi dom
> 
> with a sable you would get
> 
> gold, umbrous gold, whichever grey it is and whichever grey it is with umbrous


I Would say he is silver grey rather than light grey so it sound slike they would be very pretty babies and i know some people who would like one so I would be able to home them I wouldnt breed wihtout at least homes for some mind you what ht lates age that you should begin breding at as i cant remember and I wouldnt do it i here was a risk to my baby


----------



## ami_j

you guys are all silly hes not doing that :lol2:

























been gone FAR too long :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I Would say he is silver grey rather than light grey so it sound slike they would be very pretty babies and i know some people who would like one so I would be able to home them I wouldnt breed wihtout at least homes for some mind you what ht lates age that you should begin breding at as i cant remember and I wouldnt do it i here was a risk to my baby


his fur being long will dilute his colour more

how old is she? has she had a litter before?


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> been gone FAR too long :whistling2:


:lol2:

I've just had some photographs from the girl who bought Little Miss Moth, one of Purrdy's kittens. She's obsessed with watching TV and apparently watches Pingu every morning without fail, so she sent me a photograph of her doing it! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Let me know what you think. I don't measure anything, just throw whatever I want in a pan, about half a large onion or a whole small one 4+ rashers of bacon depending on how many are available and half a dozen reasonable sized mushrooms. They all fry up in the time it takes the spaghetti to cook, so nice and quickQUOTE=sammy1969;6409167]Wonder what he is up to :lol2:


I've got a suggestion, but the thread will be closed if I put it down! :lol2:[/QUOTE]

I will do I will get bacon when I go shopping on wednesday as i have the other ingredients here already and will try it that night

Think I can guess though what your thought is Eileen lol


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> google spencer tunick......hes an american artist, gets naked people in mass and photographs them in various locations, usually in front of famous landmarks. he came to manchester to do an installation for the lowry's 10th birthday. he asked for 1000 volunteers, over 4000 applied. i was lucky enough to get in. we posed in 3 locations in manchester on the first mornin in may. it was fabulous!!! best thing i have ever done, well next to the sky dive.....
> he photographed naked people in front of sydney opera house the week before. the exhibition is on from 12th june to september at the lowry manchester if anyone wants to go see it, its free entry too! bonus!
> 
> people keep sayin to me, if spencer had a cheaper camera he'd be called a perv! rofl
> i have the naked bug. theres a naked bike ride through manchester on friday, i want to take part but after goin out on my bike for the first time on friday im not sure i can, cos it bloody killed my arse! and that was with clothes on! i couldnt sit for 2 days!:lol2:


well you know whats next then dont you, a naked sky dive!!!!

do you think women will strip off for me, if i say its for art and pull out my poundland disposable camera?



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ians been gone a while after me postin that pic...............:lol2:





sammy1969 said:


> Wonder what he is up to :lol2:





Shell195 said:


> I darent even think what he may be up to:whistling2:


 
pfffff little (yet big) Ian hasnt seen action for a long time unfortunatly, scared if i touched it he may fall off :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I've just had some photographs from the girl who bought Little Miss Moth, one of Purrdy's kittens. She's obsessed with watching TV and apparently watches Pingu every morning without fail, so she sent me a photograph of her doing it! :lol2:
> 
> image


That i so cute




ami_j said:


> his fur being long will dilute his colour more
> 
> how old is she? has she had a litter before?


She is approx 4 and 1/2 months ish and no she hasnt been bred before he has cute mottled silver grey ears lol


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I've just had some photographs from the girl who bought Little Miss Moth, one of Purrdy's kittens. She's obsessed with watching TV and apparently watches Pingu every morning without fail, so she sent me a photograph of her doing it! :lol2:
> 
> image


awwww crazy kitten :lol2:


here you go sammy 

Hamsters : Light Grey Syrian Hamster

http://www.petwebsite.com/hamsters/silver_grey_syrian_hamster.htm

prob be harder to tell with his long fur lol


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> well you know whats next then dont you, a naked sky dive!!!!
> 
> do you think women will strip off for me, if i say its for art and pull out my poundland disposable camera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pfffff little (yet big) Ian hasnt seen action for a long time unfortunatly, scared if i touched it he may fall off :blush:


Awwwww poor you hun 

i have done modelling for life drawing students was fun even though i am a fat little thing lol so maybe if oyu dont grin too lecherously lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> That i so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is approx 4 and 1/2 months ish and no she hasnt been bred before he has cute mottled silver grey ears lol


well about 4-5 months is the time i used to first breed my girls.
added to what i said before , umbrous is a funny gene so dont be suprised if none have umbrous , i had a litter with two hamsters , both with umbrous and 1/4 of the litter didnt show it...


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awwww crazy kitten :lol2:
> 
> 
> here you go sammy
> 
> Hamsters : Light Grey Syrian Hamster
> 
> http://www.petwebsite.com/hamsters/silver_grey_syrian_hamster.htm
> 
> prob be harder to tell with his long fur lol


He is definately a silver he was that colour when she got him an dhis colour has jsut had white added to it


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I've just had some photographs from the girl who bought Little Miss Moth, one of Purrdy's kittens. She's obsessed with watching TV and apparently watches Pingu every morning without fail, so she sent me a photograph of her doing it! :lol2:
> 
> image


 

Thats a brilliant photo:no1:


temerist said:


> well you know whats next then dont you, a naked sky dive!!!!
> 
> do you think women will strip off for me, if i say its for art and pull out my poundland disposable camera?
> 
> 
> Im sure they will be flocking in their thousands:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pfffff little (yet big) Ian hasnt seen action for a long time unfortunatly, scared if i touched it he may fall off :blush:


 

I didnt think you were quite THAT old:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> well about 4-5 months is the time i used to first breed my girls.
> added to what i said before , umbrous is a funny gene so dont be suprised if none have umbrous , i had a litter with two hamsters , both with umbrous and 1/4 of the litter didnt show it...


Sorry everyone for going off track But can I ask what umbrous is


----------



## Amalthea

Cute pic, Eileen!!! 

I wish I was brave enough to do nekkid modelling!! Even when I did that photoshoot, I did "faux" nekkid pics *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I Would say he is silver grey rather than light grey so it sound slike they would be very pretty babies and i know some people who would like one so I would be able to home them I wouldnt breed wihtout at least homes for some mind you what ht lates age that you should begin breding at as i cant remember and I wouldnt do it i here was a risk to my baby


 think 8 months old can be dangerous for a first time mum so she should be younger than this


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Cute pic, Eileen!!!
> 
> I wish I was brave enough to do nekkid modelling!! Even when I did that photoshoot, I did "faux" nekkid pics *lol*


I have done it a few times the first time I was absolutely petrified as to what to expect but it was really good. I was lucky enogh to choose a pose that didnt show anything I didnt want to show and the artists wer really complimentary. The last time was a private sitting lol with Glyn before we were ever together and I was really embarassed at first but it as also good and he got top maks for it at uni but i have done it for a couple of local art clubs too


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> well you know whats next then dont you, a naked sky dive!!!!
> 
> do you think women will strip off for me, if i say its for art and pull out my poundland disposable camera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pfffff little (yet big) Ian hasnt seen action for a long time unfortunatly, scared if i touched it he may fall off :blush:


lmao ian!!! good! those things shouldnt be seen or touched!!!

and i have actually said i want to do my net skydive naked :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> think 8 months old can be dangerous for a first time mum so she should be younger than this


YEah she defnately is thankfully mind you how old is too old for a male I wonder lol


----------



## Shell195

I used to annoy the school careers officer as everytime they asked me what career I had in mind I always said "Stripper":whistling2:
I did consider being a page 3 model in my much younger days but it never happened due to my shyness:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

I have said to Gary that when I am pregnant, I want to do a nekkid shoot (with the naughty bits tastefully hidden). It'd be nice if he'd do it with me, but I know he's way to self conscious.


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao ian!!! good! those things shouldnt be seen or touched!!!
> 
> and i have actually said i want to do my net skydive naked :lol2:


and ermm where was it you said this next sky dive was taking place, i would like to be there to offer my moral support


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> and ermm where was it you said this next sky dive was taking place, i would like to be there to offer my moral support


 
you not invited unless you do the naked sky dive too!?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> I have said to Gary that when I am pregnant, I want to do a nekkid shoot (with the naughty bits tastefully hidden). It'd be nice if he'd do it with me, but I know he's way to self conscious.


I keep asking Glyn to pose for me a she has a very good body an dhis muscle definition is amazing for a skinny peson but so far he hasnt obliged


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I used to annoy the school careers officer as everytime they asked me what career I had in mind I always said "Stripper":whistling2:
> I did consider being a page 3 model in my much younger days but it never happened due to my shyness:blush:


well why dont you become a page 3000 model!!! ur certainly not shy now and when this thread gets to page 3000 you could celebrate it by baring all


Ian Curtis`s How To Look Good Nekkid


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> I keep asking Glyn to pose for me a she has a very good body an dhis muscle definition is amazing for a skinny peson but so far he hasnt obliged


 
Men......


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had to split the 3 male Duprasi from mum and the 2 girls as *MOJO*
> yes *Jens MOJO* was busy bonking them again. I hope to god they arent pregnant as they arent even 5 weeks old until Wednesday and Pouchie said they would be alright until they were 6 weeks old. *MOJO* has different ideas:gasp:


 :gasp::gasp::gasp:my poor baby, shell you did the right thing flushing jen's mojo down the loo, dont feel bad:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> He is definately a silver he was that colour when she got him an dhis colour has jsut had white added to it


is he marked? like banded or spotted?


sammy1969 said:


> Sorry everyone for going off track But can I ask what umbrous is


umbrous is a like a grey sheen, its what makes a cream a sable and a red eyed cream a mink. when combined with creamy colours it goes brownish, hence the colours of sables and minks 

normal gold + gold banded

















umbrous gold banded


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you not invited unless you do the naked sky dive too!?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


dont think the world it quite ready to see me falling naked from god knows how many thousand feet in the air


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> YEah she defnately is thankfully mind you how old is too old for a male I wonder lol


 as far as i know there isn't really any health dangers but fertility goes down with the older guys, but older male hamsters are usually better at a succesfull mating as young ones will often hump every thing on a girly ham exept the place they are suposed to


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I've just had some photographs from the girl who bought Little Miss Moth, one of Purrdy's kittens. She's obsessed with watching TV and apparently watches Pingu every morning without fail, so she sent me a photograph of her doing it! :lol2:
> 
> image


 
i love pingu too


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell, id be a lesbian escort but ditta wont let me :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> YEah she defnately is thankfully mind you how old is too old for a male I wonder lol


their fertility drops from about 18months old 



tomwilson said:


> as far as i know there isn't really any health dangers but fertility goes down with the older guys, but older male hamsters are usually better at a succesfull mating as young ones will often hump every thing on a girly ham exept the place they are suposed to


nah , any virgin male isnt sure , despite his age lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well why dont you become a page 3000 model!!! ur certainly not shy now and when this thread gets to page 3000 you could celebrate it by baring all
> 
> 
> Ian Curtis`s How To Look Good Nekkid


 
Hmmmmm you havent met me in real life YET so wouldnt know if I am shy or not:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Im way to old to bare all now, or even bits of me:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell, id be a lesbian escort but ditta wont let me :whistling2:


why a lesbian one?


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> as far as i know there isn't really any health dangers but fertility goes down with the older guys, but older male hamsters are usually better at a succesfull mating as young ones will often hump every thing on a girly ham exept the place they are suposed to


THats good as he is approx 11 months so at least i know he will know what he is doing lol if we go ahead with it



ami_j said:


> is he marked? like banded or spotted?
> 
> umbrous is a like a grey sheen, its what makes a cream a sable and a red eyed cream a mink. when combined with creamy colours it goes brownish, hence the colours of sables and minks
> 
> normal gold + gold banded
> image
> image
> 
> umbrous gold banded
> image


 
Now I know what you mean I didnt realise that was what is is called. He is not really spotted or banded he is more marbled if that makes sense he has like little patterns of silver on him and his ears look mottled.


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Men......


 
I know its just not fair


----------



## ditta

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:my poor baby, shell you did the right thing flushing jen's mojo down the loo, dont feel bad:lol2:


 

:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:my poor baby, shell you did the right thing flushing jen's mojo down the loo, dont feel bad:lol2:


 
:lol2oor lil Mojo


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2oor lil Mojo


 poor my coffybean:gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> why a lesbian one?


erm......because im a lesbian?


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> erm......because im a lesbian?


really?

jeez no-one tells me anything, then i go making myself look a prat :blush::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> THats good as he is approx 11 months so at least i know he will know what he is doing lol if we go ahead with it
> 
> 
> not neccessarily lol
> 
> Now I know what you mean I didnt realise that was what is is called. He is not really spotted or banded he is more marbled if that makes sense he has like little patterns of silver on him and his ears look mottled.


marbled...might be a broken banded orr

like this
Hamsters : Dominant Spot Syrian Hamster


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> really?
> 
> jeez no-one tells me anything, then i go making myself look a prat :blush::lol2:


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

you didnt twig?
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

oh ian, you really have led a sheltered life innit:lol2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> marbled...might be a broken banded orr
> 
> like this
> Hamsters : Dominant Spot Syrian Hamster


Looking at that pic he is a dominant spot its hard to say as he is long haired lol but he definately has those markings on his ears

Hope Glyn gives his permission to go ahead with this as I am geting quite excited but wont do it without his permission as he lives here too


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> really?
> 
> jeez no-one tells me anything, then i go making myself look a prat :blush::lol2:


are you bein serious?


----------



## sammy1969

ITs possible hun I didnt realise at first and I'm bi lol so you just can never tell lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> their fertility drops from about 18months old
> 
> 
> nah , any virgin male isnt sure , despite his age lol


 henry got straight in there lol, well not on the first night she wasn't in season and tried to bite him


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Looking at that pic he is a dominant spot its hard to say as he is long haired lol but he definately has those markings on his ears
> 
> Hope Glyn gives his permission to go ahead with this as I am geting quite excited but wont do it without his permission as he lives here too


then half the babies will be dom spots too  
shes not a marked is she? full sable , though selfs have white feet and chins anyway


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> ITs possible hun I didnt realise at first and I'm bi lol so you just can never tell lol


 but in here in cat chat ' cat and ditta' is like salt and vinigar, or cheese and onion, or morcombe and wise.........you cant have one without the other :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> ITs possible hun I didnt realise at first and I'm bi lol so you just can never tell lol


but im one half of a well known lesbian couple on here, so im shocked you didnt know :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> henry got straight in there lol, well not on the first night she wasn't in season and tried to bite him


some males do, ive had young males who knew which end and some that didnt lol 
but some old males dont know either :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> henry got straight in there lol, well not on the first night she wasn't in season and tried to bite him


Ouch I know they can be quite fiesty i used to breed them before I have gloves to put on so that is any fights startI ca get in there without any fear


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:my poor baby, shell you did the right thing flushing jen's mojo down the loo, dont feel bad:lol2:


*giggles* Poor Mojo... he can't help he's an early developer :lol2:



temerist said:


> really?
> 
> jeez no-one tells me anything, then i go making myself look a prat :blush::lol2:


*LMAO* Poor Ian *pats*


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Poor Mojo... he can't help he's an early developer :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO* Poor Ian *pats*


 
but with his sister jen??? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> but im one half of a well known lesbian couple on here, so im shocked you didnt know :lol2:


I do now that i know you are Cat lol just never put the two together



ditta said:


> but in here in cat chat ' cat and ditta' is like salt and vinigar, or cheese and onion, or morcombe and wise.........you cant have one without the other :lol2::lol2::lol2:


See Cat and Ditta i knew were inseperable but as I said above never realised Cat and Foo were the same person yes I am niave lol


----------



## Shell195

I thought everyone knew that Cat n ditta were lesleybeans:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

next thing he'll be sayin he didnt know jen was really a man


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> then half the babies will be dom spots too
> shes not a marked is she? full sable , though selfs have white feet and chins anyway


She has awhite paws and chin and a little bit of cream on her chest and belly


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> you didnt twig?
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:





ditta said:


> oh ian, you really have led a sheltered life innit:lol2::lol2:


well it never exactly came up in conversation lol, Hi, Im Ian im new here, im straight, and you are ............



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> are you bein serious?





sammy1969 said:


> ITs possible hun I didnt realise at first and I'm bi lol so you just can never tell lol





ditta said:


> but in here in cat chat ' cat and ditta' is like salt and vinigar, or cheese and onion, or morcombe and wise.........you cant have one without the other :lol2::lol2::lol2:





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> but im one half of a well known lesbian couple on here, so im shocked you didnt know :lol2:


so FooFoo and Ditta are a couple?

wow, so many questions, better contain myself :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I thought everyone knew that Cat n ditta were lesleybeans:lol2:


 hence my dup's name coffybean:lol2:


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> next thing he'll be sayin he didnt know jen was really a man


oh no i knew that one :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> well it never exactly came up in conversation lol, Hi, Im Ian im new here, im straight, and you are ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Cat and Ditta aka FooFoo and Ditta are a couple?
> 
> wow, so many questions, better contain myself :lol2:


You can ask me anything hun i am not shy lol


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> next thing he'll be sayin he didnt know jen was really a man


 i only realised yesterday but i've not been on here very long and i think you have both been quiet on here for a few weeks recently, thats my excuse and im sticking to it :blush:


----------



## temerist

tomwilson said:


> i only realised yesterday but i've not been on here very long and i think you have both been quiet on here for a few weeks recently, thats my excuse and im sticking to it :blush:


HA see its not just me, us men dont have so-called "gay-dars" like you women do :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> HA see its not just me, us men dont have so-called "gay-dars" like you women do :lol2:


Dont you beleive it Glyn has excellent gaydar lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ouch I know they can be quite fiesty i used to breed them before I have gloves to put on so that is any fights startI ca get in there without any fear


aye the females are grumps if they arent in season. i used to stroke their back , most will freeze if they are in season and you do this, taking away the other three attempts when shes likely to attack him  im glad i dont come into season every four nights lol 


sammy1969 said:


> She has awhite paws and chin and a little bit of cream on her chest and belly


yeah normal for a self coloured syrian


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> HA see its not just me, us men dont have so-called "gay-dars" like you women do :lol2:


 :lol2: at least i didn't need telling :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> but with his sister jen??? :lol2::lol2:


To each his own... I don't judge :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> next thing he'll be sayin he didnt know jen was really a man


Gonna sound pretty up myself here, but I think I'm pretty hot for a man!! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> aye the females are grumps if they arent in season. i used to stroke their back , most will freeze if they are in season and you do this, taking away the other three attempts when shes likely to attack him  im glad i dont come into season every four nights lol
> 
> yeah normal for a self coloured syrian


Yeah i thought about doing this instead but she never seems to stand when she is stroked lol no matter what time it is lol.


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> To each his own... I don't judge :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna sound pretty up myself here, but I think I'm pretty hot for a man!! :lol2:


I think everyone would agree wiith you on that one lol


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> To each his own... I don't judge :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna sound pretty up myself here, but I think I'm pretty hot for a man!! :lol2:


 seconded:mf_dribble:


----------



## temerist

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: at least i didn't need telling :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:blush:



Amalthea said:


> To each his own... I don't judge :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna sound pretty up myself here, but I think I'm pretty hot for a man!! :lol2:


but you have tits!!! i have the pic to prove it!!!

omg are you one of those lady-boys, a chick with a dick?


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* We've got poor Ian all confuzzled now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> To each his own... I don't judge :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna sound pretty up myself here, but I think I'm pretty hot for a man!! :lol2:


 you are! id shag ya, and im gay!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i thought about doing this instead but she never seems to stand when she is stroked lol no matter what time it is lol.


its such a pain when they make it difficult for you lol 
i had one that stood for a male that was in the cage opposite that made me laugh 
and one that used to make sounds like a squeaky little bird when she was in season


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you are! id shag ya, and im gay!


if i say id shag her too would that then make me bi-curious?


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you are! id shag ya, and im gay!


*LMAO* I had a good surgeon :whistling2:



temerist said:


> if i say id shag her too would that then make me bi-curious?


*giggles*


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> its such a pain when they make it difficult for you lol
> i had one that stood for a male that was in the cage opposite that made me laugh
> and one that used to make sounds like a squeaky little bird when she was in season


LOL there is no understanding hammys lol Whispa is strange she bites Glyn but never me but i think she owuld make a good mum but agian wiht hammys its impossible to tell I used to have a really nasty one bitewise but she never harmed any of her babies


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> if i say id shag her too would that then make me bi-curious?


Chuckles quietly to myself


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> LOL there is no understanding hammys lol Whispa is strange she bites Glyn but never me but i think she owuld make a good mum but agian wiht hammys its impossible to tell I used to have a really nasty one bitewise but she never harmed any of her babies


a hamster you have a bond with is a good thing when breeding i found , so the babies can be checked 
will be interesting to see the babies if you have some


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> if i say id shag her too would that then make me bi-curious?


 i'm bike curious


----------



## Amalthea

Ya know what's the funniest thing about this whole "conversation" is the people struggling to hang on to the hamster conversation!!


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> i'm bike curious
> image


 ooooo nice bike.........bike i said ian not ****:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> a hamster you have a bond with is a good thing when breeding i found , so the babies can be checked
> will be interesting to see the babies if you have some


I am hoping too just need for Glyn to agree and he usually does lol.


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Ya know what's the funniest thing about this whole "conversation" is the people struggling to hang on to the hamster conversation!!


 i was just thinking that sammy tom and jamie are trying to have an adulkt conversation in between ***** lady boys and incenctuous (SP) dups :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Ya know what's the funniest thing about this whole "conversation" is the people struggling to hang on to the hamster conversation!!


Lol not me i am very good at multitasking lol


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Ya know what's the funniest thing about this whole "conversation" is the people struggling to hang on to the hamster conversation!!


:lol2:i'm dipping in and out of both 



ditta said:


> ooooo nice bike.........bike i said ian not ****:lol2:


 don't confuse him


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I am hoping too just need for Glyn to agree and he usually does lol.


hehe  
i prefer syrians when it comes to breeding , you know when they have bred , they are quick, they can be antsy , but i always put mine in a carrier to do a quick check , after rubbing my hands in the litter and they dont tend to mind


----------



## sammy1969

ditta said:


> i was just thinking that sammy tom and jamie are trying to have an adulkt conversation in between ***** lady boys and incenctuous (SP) dups :lol2:


But i'm doing both lol by the way that bike thatwas put up was very tasty lol
I thinkit makes interesting reading lol


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i was just thinking that sammy tom and jamie are trying to have an adulkt conversation in between ***** lady boys and incenctuous (SP) dups :lol2:


:lol2: im just answering questions


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> LOL there is no understanding hammys lol Whispa is strange she bites Glyn but never me but i think she owuld make a good mum but agian wiht hammys its impossible to tell I used to have a really nasty one bitewise but she never harmed any of her babies


sally was a very good mum she's starting to tire of the last 2 girls in with her now though so i'll be taking them out this week,
raising them has been so much fun though i have enjoyed every min



sammy1969 said:


> Lol not me i am very good at *multitasking* lol


 you don't want to know what i read that as lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> hehe
> i prefer syrians when it comes to breeding , you know when they have bred , they are quick, they can be antsy , but i always put mine in a carrier to do a quick check , after rubbing my hands in the litter and they dont tend to mind


Yeah i must admit i do in hansters but think rats are even easier


----------



## temerist

ahhh its ok i get confused enough i started ready one post and got very confused then realised they were talking hamsters not lesbians, so that conversation sadly no longer held my interest, although i do have a thread going in the off topic section regarding cheese and nightmares :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> :lol2:i'm dipping in and out of both


NO coment lol


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> ahhh its ok i get confused enough i started ready one post and got very confused then realised they were talking hamsters not lesbians, so that conversation sadly no longer held my interest, although i do have a thread going in the off topic section regarding cheese and nightmares :lol2:


AWW poor Ian lol Cheese doesnt eefect me like that if I eat it late at night


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> i was just thinking that sammy tom and jamie are trying to have an adulkt conversation in between ***** lady boys and incenctuous (SP) dups :lol2:


*giggles* I don't "do" adult conversations :whistling2:



sammy1969 said:


> Lol not me i am very good at multitasking lol


You're a woman. It's what we do.



tomwilson said:


> :lol2:i'm dipping in and out of both
> 
> 
> don't confuse him


*LMFAO* Oh my dear God! I snorted and everything!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i love pingu too


:lol2:



Amalthea said:


> To each his own... I don't judge :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna sound pretty up myself here, but I think I'm pretty hot for a man!! :lol2:


I'd agree with that too!



Amalthea said:


> Ya know what's the funniest thing about this whole "conversation" is the people struggling to hang on to the hamster conversation!!


I've been thinking that as I read my way through the last 6 pages!



sammy1969 said:


> But i'm doing both lol by the way that bike thatwas put up was very tasty lol


Are you into bikes then Sammy?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i must admit i do in hansters but think rats are even easier


rats are mega easy they dont care if you pick the babies up or anything lol 


temerist said:


> ahhh its ok i get confused enough i started ready one post and got very confused then realised they were talking hamsters not lesbians, so that conversation sadly no longer held my interest, although i do have a thread going in the off topic section regarding cheese and nightmares :lol2:


i bet your dreams will be interesting tonight :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'd agree with that too!
> 
> I've been thinking that as I read my way through the last 6 pages!
> 
> Are you into bikes then Sammy?


Yes I used to be a bit of a biker chick lol when i was much younger and still love a nice bike


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> rats are mega easy they dont care if you pick the babies up or anything lol
> 
> i bet your dreams will be interesting tonight :lol2:


 he'll be having nightmares of all the women he knows secretly being lezzy-beans


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> rats are mega easy they dont care if you pick the babies up or anything lol


So true mine were brilliant when I kept them 

Oh an d Glyn has said YES so we are going to have some babies with any luck


----------



## Amalthea

My Mom drives a Harley.... She went through a little mid life crisis... Got her bike license, bought a Harley, got pierced (*shudders*) and tattooed


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> he'll be having nightmares of all the women he knows secretly being lezzy-beans


i wouldnt like to even THINK what goes on in his mind lol 



sammy1969 said:


> So true mine were brilliant when I kept them
> 
> Oh an d Glyn has said YES so we are going to have some babies with any luck


wooooo


----------



## temerist

oooo Eileen is here, i was just gonna say she is gonna be pissed when she sees how many pages of utter crap she has to catch up on :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> My Mom drives a Harley.... She went through a little mid life crisis... Got her bike license, bought a Harley, got pierced (*shudders*) and tattooed


 good for you jens mum:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i wouldnt like to even THINK what goes on in his mind lol


Me neither >.<


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> oooo Eileen is here, i was just gonna say she is gonna be pissed when she sees how many pages of utter crap she has to catch up on :lol2:


 are you calling our relationship crap:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> good for you jens mum:2thumb:


Learning your Mother went out and got her nipples pierced isn't something any daughter should hear :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Learning your Mother went out and got her nipples pierced isn't something any daughter should hear :lol2:


Have to agree on that lol there are some things we just dont want to hear from our parents lol


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> My Mom drives a Harley.... She went through a little mid life crisis... Got her bike license, bought a Harley, got pierced (*shudders*) and tattooed


lol my mums wanted a motorbike and sidecar for years 



Amalthea said:


> Learning your Mother went out and got her nipples pierced isn't something any daughter should hear :lol2:


gotta hate it when they share info that you DONT wanna hear eh :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Learning your Mother went out and got her nipples pierced isn't something any *SON *should hear :lol2:


 edited for you jen:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> oooo Eileen is here, i was just gonna say she is gonna be pissed when she sees how many pages of utter crap she has to catch up on :lol2:





ditta said:


> are you calling our relationship crap:gasp::gasp:


 yeah don't you talk crap about our hamsters ian:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Have to agree on that lol there are some things we just dont want to hear from our parents lol


Indeed.... My ears bled.



ami_j said:


> lol my mums wanted a motorbike and sidecar for years
> 
> 
> gotta hate it when they share info that you DONT wanna hear eh :lol2:


She once told me she had "friends with benefits" too :whip:



ditta said:


> edited for you jen:lol2:


Shit!! Good thing you caught that... Completely habit, but now the cat's out of the bag (so to speak), I don't need to hide anymore :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Dont you beleive it Glyn has excellent gaydar lol





ami_j said:


> aye the females are grumps if they arent in season. i used to stroke their back , most will freeze if they are in season and you do this, taking away the other three attempts when shes likely to attack him  im glad i dont come into season every four nights lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammy1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i thought about doing this instead but she never seems to stand when she is stroked lol no matter what time it is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are! id shag ya, and im gay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ami_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> its such a pain when they make it difficult for you lol
> i had one that stood for a male that was in the cage opposite that made me laugh
> and one that used to make sounds like a squeaky little bird when she was in season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temerist said:
> 
> 
> 
> if i say id shag her too would that then make me bi-curious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am PMSL:lol2::lol2::lol2: The convo is so mixed up I cant make out whos chatting hamsters and whos chatting sh1t:roll2::rotfl:
Click to expand...


----------



## temerist

well everyone I dont think I can take much more tonight :lol2:

Im off for 2 tramadol and 10ml of morphine then hopefully a very NICE nights sleeps, with dreams of foofoos, lesbians, escorts, nekkid pus pus and jens tits.

but i swear if anything about lady-boys, bonking baby related coffybeans or hamsters turn up in my dirty dreams I will NOT be impressed


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well everyone I dont think I can take much more tonight :lol2:
> 
> Im off for 2 tramadol and 10ml of morphine then hopefully a very NICE nights sleeps, with dreams of foofoos, lesbians, escorts, nekkid pus pus and jens tits.
> 
> but i swear if anything about lady-boys, bonking baby related coffybeans or hamsters turn up in my dirty dreams I will NOT be impressed


 

If I was you I would have the paramedics on standby:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> well everyone I dont think I can take much more tonight :lol2:
> 
> Im off for 2 tramadol and 10ml of morphine then hopefully a very NICE nights sleeps, with dreams of foofoos, lesbians, escorts, nekkid pus pus and jens tits.
> 
> but i swear if anything about lady-boys, *bonking baby related coffybeans or hamsters turn up in my dirty dreams I will NOT be impressed*


Richard Gear


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> well everyone I dont think I can take much more tonight :lol2:
> 
> Im off for 2 tramadol and 10ml of morphine then hopefully a very NICE nights sleeps, with dreams of foofoos, lesbians, escorts, nekkid pus pus and jens tits.
> 
> but i swear if anything about lady-boys, bonking baby related coffybeans or hamsters turn up in my dirty dreams I will NOT be impressed


Night Ian sleep well Jushope you dont dream of a hamster with big tits bonking coffeebeans lol its an imagine to terrify anyone :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Poor Ian (again)

I don't know how I am gonna sleep tonight... I am knackered, but my hip is killing me... And now that I've had a chance to relax from the box collecting, my back is starting in, as well >.<


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Indeed.... My ears bled.
> 
> 
> 
> She once told me she had "friends with benefits" too :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit!! Good thing you caught that... Completely habit, but now the cat's out of the bag (so to speak), I don't need to hide anymore :lol2:


that is cringy hehe 




Shell195 said:


> ami_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye the females are grumps if they arent in season. i used to stroke their back , most will freeze if they are in season and you do this, taking away the other three attempts when shes likely to attack him  im glad i dont come into season every four nights lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am PMSL:lol2::lol2::lol2: The convo is so mixed up I cant make out whos chatting hamsters and whos chatting sh1t:roll2::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> hamsters, im not really qualified on discussing tips on how to get another woman in bed :rotfl:
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Yes I used to be a bit of a biker chick lol when i was much younger and still love a nice bike


I enjoyed road racing in my youth and spent a lot of time in the pits at race meetings while my first two husbands raced, but have never really been too much into road bikes - like my comfort too much! :roll:



temerist said:


> oooo Eileen is here, i was just gonna say she is gonna be pissed when she sees how many pages of utter crap she has to catch up on :lol2:


Too late - she'd just read her way through 6 pages when she posted and has now had to read through about 4 more! :lol:



Shell195 said:


> Well I am PMSL:lol2::lol2::lol2: The convo is so mixed up I cant make out whos chatting hamsters and whos chatting sh1t:roll2::rotfl:


I think everyone's chatting sh1t tonight! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> well everyone I dont think I can take much more tonight :lol2:
> 
> Im off for 2 tramadol and 10ml of morphine then hopefully a very NICE nights sleeps, with dreams of foofoos, lesbians, escorts, nekkid pus pus and jens tits.
> 
> but i swear if anything about lady-boys, bonking baby related coffybeans or hamsters turn up in my dirty dreams I will NOT be impressed


:rotfl:i await the angry post in the morning


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> that is cringy hehe


 
F*cked up more like... Need an ear plugging smiley!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> F*cked up more like... Need an ear plugging smiley!!


mothers eh 
i remembe mine telling me what day i was conceived....mmm just the image i wanted in my head....


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

night all, this tired lesleybean is off to bed x


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> night all, this tired lesleybean is off to bed x


night hun


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> night all, this tired lesleybean is off to bed x


 night


----------



## temerist

tomwilson said:


> Richard Gear


wasnt that a gerbil???

oh god now ill have them in my dreams too



Amalthea said:


> *lol* Poor Ian (again)
> 
> I don't know how I am gonna sleep tonight... I am knackered, but my hip is killing me... And now that I've had a chance to relax from the box collecting, my back is starting in, as well >.<


i have morphine if you want some lol

and shell i have 999 on speed-dial so i should be ok :lol2:

goodnight to everyone

lesbians
escorts
bikes AND *****
lady-boys
richard gere
gerbils
hamsters
incest loving coffybeans

and **** knows what else :lol2:
actually i do know what else,

goodnight to everyone inbetween


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> night all, this tired lesleybean is off to bed x


Night lesley! :lol2:

I'm off too, totally b*ggered to be honest!


----------



## feorag

I see another thread has bitten the dust then!


----------



## Shell195

Night all:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I see another thread has bitten the dust then!


I went to look and it had gone


----------



## Amalthea

I am hoping that after the appt with the doctor next week, I'll get some stronger pain killers. I just can't do this anymore. I'm tired. Might take a couple codiene before bed... See if that helps any.

Aren't Moms wonderful things, Jaime?!? I had to explain to mine that she has only ever had sex to create my brother and I (and I am a bit dubious about my brother), so TWICE.


----------



## Shell195

Mmmmm I need toast


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Mmmmm I need toast


 
Random! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Nite to everyone who is off to bed sleep well


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Night lesley! :lol2:
> 
> I'm off too, totally b*ggered to be honest!


night hun 



Amalthea said:


> I am hoping that after the appt with the doctor next week, I'll get some stronger pain killers. I just can't do this anymore. I'm tired. Might take a couple codiene before bed... See if that helps any.
> 
> Aren't Moms wonderful things, Jaime?!? I had to explain to mine that she has only ever had sex to create my brother and I (and I am a bit dubious about my brother), so TWICE.


loool shes told me some right things im like mm ok ty for that hehe
and when they embarass you infront of ppl!!!!


Shell195 said:


> Mmmmm I need toast


im hungry dno what i want tho


----------



## Amalthea

They do it on purpose *nods*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> They do it on purpose *nods*


and they take pics to show bfs...just embarrassing hehe


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Aren't Moms wonderful things, Jaime?!? I had to explain to mine that she has only ever had sex to create my brother and I (and I am a bit dubious about my brother), so TWICE.


That's really strange cos my mum only did it twice too!

My mum would have never done anything like your mum's done, Jen and she certainly wouldn't tell me if she had!



Shell195 said:


> Mmmmm I need toast


Careful, you sounded just like Naomi (Sundia) there! I had a deja vu moment! :lol2:

Now I really am off to bed!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jesus H Christ, I lost count of how many frickin pages I just trawled through! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Aren't Moms wonderful things, Jaime?!? I had to explain to mine that she has only ever had sex to create my brother and I (and I am a bit dubious about my brother), so TWICE.


 see i had it the other way round my mum is a very reserved mid wife so i got to learn all the technical stuff about baby making but nothing about relationships, i think my little brother is gay and i think she should be talking to him and trying to understand i have treid but he thinks i'm making fun of him but i'm not, don't get me wriong he might not be gay but if he is he should be able to atleast accept himself,


----------



## Zoo-Man

The Ichi thread has now been removed FFS!


----------



## feorag

Went off about 10 minutes ago Colin! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

Not surprised really to be honest

Jaime my luck is amazing just put the hamsters together nd guess what she is in season and they are having a wail of a time lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Jesus H Christ, I lost count of how many frickin pages I just trawled through! :gasp:


ello ^^


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> That's really strange cos my mum only did it twice too!
> 
> My mum would have never done anything like your mum's done, Jen and she certainly wouldn't tell me if she had!


 
What a coincidence!! :lol2: But definitely count yourself fortunate.... Tisn't something I ever wanted to know! I'm glad Mom sees me as a friend, but EWWWWW!


----------



## Shell195

I now have toast:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Not surprised really to be honest
> 
> Jaime my luck is amazing just put the hamsters together nd guess what she is in season and they are having a wail of a time lol


that is lucky  glad hes a confident male , ive had ditherers and ones that are too giddy, the female gets pissed off with it quick :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> see i had it the other way round my mum is a very reserved mid wife so i got to learn all the technical stuff about baby making but nothing about relationships, i think my little brother is gay and i think she should be talking to him and trying to understand i have treid but he thinks i'm making fun of him but i'm not, don't get me wriong he might not be gay but if he is he should be able to atleast accept himself,


 
How old is he ?


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> that is lucky  glad hes a confident male , ive had ditherers and ones that are too giddy, the female gets pissed off with it quick :lol2:


HE certainly is that mind you he needs a step lader lol she lifts her butt so high. Mind you she is bit of a slapper i think lol as she went to him and stuck her backside in his face as soon as I put her in the tub with him


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> How old is he ?


 he's now 18


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I now have toast:whistling2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

You should be glad I didnt tell you when I went for a pee:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HE certainly is that mind you he needs a step lader lol she lifts her butt so high. Mind you she is bit of a slapper i think lol as she went to him and stuck her backside in his face as soon as I put her in the tub with him


awww
its really funny when the males fall off :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> he's now 18



It can be a hard thing to talk about to siblings at that age most of my family still dont know I am bi as I know they wouldnt approve but one of my nephews is gay and he cant talk to anyone else bar me about it as he doesnt want them changing the way the react to him


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awww
> its really funny when the males fall off :lol2:


Oh yes lol he has done that twice already


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> he's now 18


 
I think its very sad that society are so judging of peoples sexuality. He is still the same person whatever his sexuality, Im sure he will tell people when he is ready


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh yes lol he has done that twice already


LMAO aww bless him


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh yes lol he has done that twice already





Shell195 said:


> I think its very sad that society are so judging of peoples sexuality. He is still the same person whatever his sexuality, Im sure he will tell people when he is ready


seems mad that a few decades ago it was illegal


----------



## Cillah

My mum told me when I was conceived, showed me the house and told me she wanted a baby but dad didn't so she secretly stopped taking the pill. Go me!

I am not bothered. My parents having sex has never bothered me. I am glad instead of fighting that they are still attracted to eachother . It sounds weird I guess.

Anyway bed time for me. Got a big day tomorrow!

Ps so mad today Martins mum said to him we don't need our pets and pretty much that they are rubbish. It has really got to me. My mum gets so excited when we have new additions. It makes me not like her as much  am I overreacting?


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I think its very sad that society are so judging of peoples sexuality. He is still the same person whatever his sexuality, Im sure he will tell people when he is ready


I have to agree with you Shell it is such a shame as we are human too and feel exactly the same as everyone else


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I think its very sad that society are so judging of peoples sexuality. He is still the same person whatever his sexuality, Im sure he will tell people when he is ready


i just worry about him i know alot of gay men mostly through diana and it worries me about alot of the things they got up to before they where open about it, and i think it leaves very little space for a meaningfull relationship, i am 99% sure he is as i've stumbled accross some of his 'reading matterial' in the past. i just leave him to it now but i would feel alot better if he had family to talk to about it but he doesn't as far as i can tell


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> My mum told me when I was conceived, showed me the house and told me she wanted a baby but dad didn't so she secretly stopped taking the pill. Go me!
> 
> I am not bothered. My parents having sex has never bothered me. I am glad instead of fighting that they are still attracted to eachother . It sounds weird I guess.
> 
> Anyway bed time for me. Got a big day tomorrow!
> 
> Ps so mad today Martins mum said to him we don't need our pets and pretty much that they are rubbish. It has really got to me. My mum gets so excited when we have new additions. It makes me not like her as much  am I overreacting?


:lol2: you should see my mum when she visits constantly one eye over her shoulder it's like she has a phobia of life


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i just worry about him i know alot of gay men mostly through diana and it worries me about alot of the things they got up to before they where open about it, and i think it leaves very little space for a meaningfull relationship, i am 99% sure he is as i've stumbled accross some of his 'reading matterial' in the past. i just leave him to it now but i would feel alot better if he had family to talk to about it but he doesn't as far as i can tell


I disagree I have a few gay frends and one couple have been together for over 20 years and another for over 10 so some do have long meaningful relationships and now they can have a civil partnership they can show openly that they can be monogamous in their relationships too


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> It can be a hard thing to talk about to siblings at that age most of my family still dont know I am bi as I know they wouldnt approve but one of my nephews is gay and he cant talk to anyone else bar me about it as he doesnt want them changing the way the react to him


I am eighteen and bisexual. I could never tell my parents because they are against it. I love a man so it's not a problem but ugh. Another thing that gets me is being bi is now 'cool' so it makes everyone look like that. I donno I am rambling and tired!


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I have to agree with you Shell it is such a shame as we are human too and feel exactly the same as everyone else


 

Surely people should just accept the person for who they are. Sexuality never comes into my choice of friends as it really doesnt bother me and it certainly wouldnt have bothered me if my kids had announced they were gay.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I disagree I have a few gay frends and one couple have been together for over 20 years and another for over 10 so some do have long meaningful relationships and now they can have a civil partnership they can show openly that they can be monogamous in their relationships too


 i meant whilst not being out


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> *i just worry about him i know alot of gay men mostly through diana and it worries me about alot of the things they got up to before they where open about it, and i think it leaves very little space for a meaningfull relationship*, i am 99% sure he is as i've stumbled accross some of his 'reading matterial' in the past. i just leave him to it now but i would feel alot better if he had family to talk to about it but he doesn't as far as i can tell


What do you mean by the bold bit mate?

I'm gay & out. I first started experimenting when I was 12-14, realised I must be gay when I was about 15-16, but only truly accepted it when I was about 18. It is hard.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> My mum told me when I was conceived, showed me the house and told me she wanted a baby but dad didn't so she secretly stopped taking the pill. Go me!
> 
> I am not bothered. My parents having sex has never bothered me. I am glad instead of fighting that they are still attracted to eachother . It sounds weird I guess.
> 
> Anyway bed time for me. Got a big day tomorrow!
> 
> Ps so mad today Martins mum said to him we don't need our pets and pretty much that they are rubbish. It has really got to me. My mum gets so excited when we have new additions. It makes me not like her as much  am I overreacting?


well really its not her business hun , dont let it get to you , why would she say such a thing :S i dont understand people just because they might not like pets they overshare this with people that do


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I am eighteen and bisexual. I could never tell my parents because they are against it. I love a man so it's not a problem but ugh. Another thing that gets me is being bi is now 'cool' so it makes everyone look like that. I donno I am rambling and tired!


I know what you mean my parents still dont know as htey wouldnt takeit well, and yes it is alwys easier when we are in a male female relationship rather than single sex as you have to pretend they are just a friend. I agree with what you are saying it does seem to be the in thing for some at the moment mind oyu it could be a case of peopel being more comfortable with saying it rather than hiding it now


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: you should see my mum when she visits constantly one eye over her shoulder it's like she has a phobia of life


See I grew up with lots of pets as my mum loves them. I know if Martin and j wanted to go away in the future when we've fully settled and have too many pets to really give to people that my mum would come over from Aus to look after them and love it.. I am not used to people hating  makes me worried about what she will think in the future.


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i meant whilst not being out


Ahh sorry yes it is hard in that set of circumstances I know when I have been in a same sex relationship in the past it was hard as had to say they were just a friend rather than the truth


----------



## Shell195

Its taken nearly 51 years for my family to accept my pets but they still think Im weird:devil:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> See I grew up with lots of pets as my mum loves them. I know if Martin and j wanted to go away in the future when we've fully settled and have too many pets to really give to people that my mum would come over from Aus to look after them and love it.. I am not used to people hating  makes me worried about what she will think in the future.


really take no notice  as long as you and martin are happy with it its none of her business


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me I think, night all


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Surely people should just accept the person for who they are. Sexuality never comes into my choice of friends as it really doesnt bother me and it certainly wouldnt have bothered me if my kids had announced they were gay.


I know it shouldn't but unfortunately it does, I neve rjudge people by theri sexuality but so many others do and alo o parents just cannot deal wiht having a bi sexual or gay child and alot end up disowned thankfully you are alot more accepting than some


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell sleep well


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me I think, night all


night shell


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> I know what you mean my parents still dont know as htey wouldnt takeit well, and yes it is alwys easier when we are in a male female relationship rather than single sex as you have to pretend they are just a friend. I agree with what you are saying it does seem to be the in thing for some at the moment mind oyu it could be a case of peopel being more comfortable with saying it rather than hiding it now


I would believe people were truely bisexual but I went to an all girls school and during my last two years so 2007 and 2008 most of the popular group dated eachother just because it was cool. My school had a reputation for it and it started from one new student and a bit of Katy Perry. I have no problem with people finding it easier to come out now as it is more accepted but I don't believe for a second that most of my grade was bi .


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> What do you mean by the bold bit mate?
> 
> I'm gay & out. I first started experimenting when I was 12-14, realised I must be gay when I was about 15-16, but only truly accepted it when I was about 18. It is hard.


 i don't really know what i mean tbh dude i'll try and explain,
i understand that people experiment regardless of sexuality but i worry about anything that is hidden if you know what i mean,
we also have a freind who whilst hiding his sexuality from his freinds got up to alot of worrying things at school and one of the things he then thought of experimenting at the time now looks back on it as a rape, but now that he is out he has been in a long term relationship for about 3 years and they own a house together etc, sorry not the best at explianing its just a big worry that i pretty much know but can't really talk about it because either the rest of our family don't see it or just ignore it


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> really take no notice  as long as you and martin are happy with it its none of her business


I know.. Martin wants the pets as much as I do but I worry she will think I am putting it on him and am weird. She was against Martin having one pet. Oh and she hates rodents. Crazy.


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I would believe people were truely bisexual but I went to an all girls school and during my last two years so 2007 and 2008 most of the popular group dated eachother just because it was cool. My school had a reputation for it and it started from one new student and a bit of Katy Perry. I have no problem with people finding it easier to come out now as it is more accepted but I don't believe for a second that most of my grade was bi .


Ahh that song did start a bit of a craze, an dno i doubt they were either bu thten I do beleive at some stage most people go through a stage of questioning their sexuality so it could of been a case of at that age they all were doing just that


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i don't really know what i mean tbh dude i'll try and explain,
> i understand that people experiment regardless of sexuality but i worry about anything that is hidden if you know what i mean,
> we also have a freind who whilst hiding his sexuality from his freinds got up to alot of worrying things at school and one of the things he then thought of experimenting at the time now looks back on it as a rape, but now that he is out he has been in a long term relationship for about 3 years and they own a house together etc, sorry not the best at explianing its just a big worry that i pretty much know but can't really talk about it because either the rest of our family don't see it or just ignore it


Ah I see now bud! 

If you think your nrother is gay, but is scared to confide in you, just tell him that you are his brother & will always love him no matter what, & if he ever wants to talk about anything, you are there for him.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah I see now bud!
> 
> If you think your nrother is gay, but is scared to confide in you, just tell him that you are his brother & will always love him no matter what, & if he ever wants to talk about anything, you are there for him.


Good advice Colin its wat i did withmy nephew and he has done just that and confided in me


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh that song did start a bit of a craze, an dno i doubt they were either bu thten I do beleive at some stage most people go through a stage of questioning their sexuality so it could of been a case of at that age they all were doing just that


I believe that too . I wonder what those girls are doing now..

Anyway bedtime now. Goodnight


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I know.. Martin wants the pets as much as I do but I worry she will think I am putting it on him and am weird. She was against Martin having one pet. Oh and she hates rodents. Crazy.


other halfs mums tend to be an odd breed :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Night Cilla sleep well


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I believe that too . I wonder what those girls are doing now..
> 
> Anyway bedtime now. Goodnight


night hun


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah I see now bud!
> 
> If you think your nrother is gay, but is scared to confide in you, just tell him that you are his brother & will always love him no matter what, & if he ever wants to talk about anything, you are there for him.


 i think t ight be time for another try tbh dude but every time i've done this in the past it's never met with good results but it has been a while now may be with matturity it may work


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Good advice Colin its wat i did withmy nephew and he has done just that and confided in me


Its what my eldest brother told me when I came out to him & cried


----------



## sammy1969

Jaime how long are hamsters pregnant i forget thnkit is just the late hour lol but think I have babies on the way now for definate lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> other halfs mums tend to be an odd breed :lol2:


 don't get me started with dianas mum some times i worry she is genuinly crazy lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Jaime how long are hamsters pregnant i forget thnkit is just the late hour lol but think I have babies on the way now for definate lol


 16 or 18 days


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i think t ight be time for another try tbh dude but every time i've done this in the past it's never met with good results but it has been a while now may be with matturity it may work


You could also tell him you know other gay people. Telling that first person is one of the hardest things, but it gets easier with each one. Telling my mum was one of the hardest things I've ever done.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Jaime how long are hamsters pregnant i forget thnkit is just the late hour lol but think I have babies on the way now for definate lol


16 days for syrians


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Its what my eldest brother told me when I came out to him & cried


 I think it is one of the hardest things to do, the only sibling that know I am bi is my brother and he was great to me and has kept my confidence for over 15 years which makes me love him so much for bein there and understanding completely


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> 16 days for syrians


Ahh I was only 2 days out 18 is what kept coming into my head for some reason I am quite excited I know 4 will have homes already as have had that many requests from friends who are looking for babies


----------



## tomwilson

i'm gonna have to get to bed so i can get charlie to cilla tomorrow


----------



## sammy1969

nite Tom 
on a different note think I am going to get my kitten a dummy as he keeps suckling my top lip or Glyns


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I think it is one of the hardest things to do, the only sibling that know I am bi is my brother and he was great to me and has kept my confidence for over 15 years which makes me love him so much for bein there and understanding completely


All my family have been great & accepted that I am gay, apart from one of my brothers, who wants nothing more to do with me now. :bash:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh I was only 2 days out 18 is what kept coming into my head for some reason I am quite excited I know 4 will have homes already as have had that many requests from friends who are looking for babies


 they normally have around 7 on average in my experience 


tomwilson said:


> i'm gonna have to get to bed so i can get charlie to cilla tomorrow


night tom


sammy1969 said:


> nite Tom
> on a different note think I am going to get my kitten a dummy as he keeps suckling my top lip or Glyns


that would be really cute lol


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> All my family have been great & accepted that I am gay, apart from one of my brothers, who wants nothing more to do with me now. :bash:


Thats a shame but i am glad everyone else has been good about it I know my family wouldnt accept it at all hence why only my brother knows


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> they normally have around 7 on average in my experience
> 
> night tom
> 
> that would be really cute lol


Yeah lol andit would save our top lips and cheeks as he kneads as he does it and his claws even when clipped are still quite sharp lol he has just let go of my lip and gone and lead with Glyn to go to sleep he has been suckling on it for about 10 minutes


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Thats a shame but i am glad everyone else has been good about it I know my family wouldnt accept it at all hence why only my brother knows


Telling my mum was the hardest, & I cried. My dad was the last to be told, it was my mum who told him & he cried. hehe


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah lol andit would save our top lips and cheeks as he kneads as he does it and his claws even when clipped are still quite sharp lol he has just let go of my lip and gone and lead with Glyn to go to sleep he has been suckling on it for about 10 minutes


did he come away from mum young?


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Telling my mum was the hardest, & I cried. My dad was the last to be told, it was my mum who told him & he cried. hehe


I cant imagine how hard that was and i know I could never do it buti am glad they both accepted it


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> did he come away from mum young?


Yes he did in my opinion he was only 6 weeks old but he ended up back wiht mum after being attacked by his new owners dog and I took him on at just under 7 weeks as his mum didnt want him anywhere near her and heis now only 10 weeks old on wednesday Mind ou this is a habit he has only started in the past week or so


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I cant imagine how hard that was and i know I could never do it buti am glad they both accepted it


Why do you think they would react badly about it? Have they said negative things about gay/bi people before?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yes he did in my opinion he was only 6 weeks old but he ended up back wiht mum after being attacked by his new owners dog and I took him on at just under 7 weeks as his mum didnt want him anywhere near her and heis now only 10 weeks old on wednesday Mind ou this is a habit he has only started in the past week or so


ive heard of cats sucking their toes before 


Zoo-Man said:


> Why do you think they would react badly about it? Have they said negative things about gay/bi people before?


col , i must of missed the thread thats gone, can you PM me?


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Why do you think they would react badly about it? Have they said negative things about gay/bi people before?


My mum is not homphobic as such but is very old fashioned and frowns upon anything like that and can be quite detimental about my gay and bi friends but my step father is very homophobic and wont entertain anyone who is gay or bi in any shape or form


----------



## sammy1969

mine like lips and also like to suckle my upper chest and i did wake up the other morning to find him attached to something he shouldn't of been and on glyn it is his lips arms and under his chin


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> My mum is not homphobic as such but is very old fashioned and frowns upon anything like that and can be quite detimental about my gay and bi friends but my step father is very homophobic and wont entertain anyone who is gay or bi in any shape or form


thats a shame  
ever since i was little, my mums said to me she doesnt care what i am she will always love me, im really lucky to have her


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> My mum is not homphobic as such but is very old fashioned and frowns upon anything like that and can be quite detimental about my gay and bi friends but my step father is very homophobic and wont entertain anyone who is gay or bi in any shape or form


Thats a shame hun! Mind you, my mum & dad are pretty old fashioned too but they accepted my sexuality.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> mine like lips and also like to suckle my upper chest and i did wake up the other morning to find him attached to something he shouldn't of been and on glyn it is his lips arms and under his chin


has he tried to suckle your other cats? i know my friend fostered two pups and they tried suckling her young dog


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ive heard of cats sucking their toes before
> 
> col , i must of missed the thread thats gone, can you PM me?


There wasnt a thread hun, we are on about Sammy not telling her mum & step dad she is bisexual because she doubts they would accept it.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a shame hun! Mind you, my mum & dad are pretty old fashioned too but they accepted my sexuality.


I know as I hate having to lie to them about it but still cant be helped


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> There wasnt a thread hun, we are on about Sammy not telling her mum & step dad she is bisexual because she doubts they would accept it.


Think she means the thread that was removed earlier from the forum aobut a certain skunk


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> has he tried to suckle your other cats? i know my friend fostered two pups and they tried suckling her young dog


No he hasnt but then they are both males he did try on my poodle bitch but she wasnt accepting of it at all so he then tried Glyn and myself lol and now he wont stop
Have split the hamsters now they have been at it for over an hour lol and the poor male is sat knackered and she was beginning to get a bit aggresive so must be coming out of season as i know it doesnt last long


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I know as I hate having to lie to them about it but still cant be helped


Aww hun. Maybe one day you might feel teh time is ok to bite the bullet.

Add me to Facebook if your on there - Colin Hartley


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> There wasnt a thread hun, we are on about Sammy not telling her mum & step dad she is bisexual because she doubts they would accept it.


didnt mean about that lol 


sammy1969 said:


> Think she means the thread that was removed earlier from the forum aobut a certain skunk


glad you got my attempt at subtlety XD


sammy1969 said:


> No he hasnt but then they are both males he did try on my poodle bitch but she wasnt accepting of it at all so he then tried Glyn and myself lol and now he wont stop


bitter lemon? lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> didnt mean about that lol
> 
> glad you got my attempt at subtlety XD
> 
> bitter lemon? lol


TY I am quite astute at times lol 
Hmm but On my lips lol not a nice taste


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww hun. Maybe one day you might feel teh time is ok to bite the bullet.
> 
> Add me to Facebook if your on there - Colin Hartley


Which one are you lol the one withe the zooman character as yoru profile pic? Sorry should of said Xmen wolverine


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> TY I am quite astute at times lol
> Hmm but On my lips lol not a nice taste


true


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Which one are you lol the one withe the zooman character as yoru profile pic? Sorry should of said Xmen wolverine


I dont think my pic show up to people who arent my friends, but it is me dressed as Wolverine haha


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I dont think my pic show up to people who arent my friends, but it is me dressed as Wolverine haha


 It does lol as your profile pic lol I realised after I had posted it was wolverine lol so edited my post lol but I have sent you a friend request hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> It does lol as your profile pic lol I realised after I had posted it was wolverine lol so edited my post lol but I have sent you a friend request hun


Accepted! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

and i have you both on there already :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Accepted! :2thumb:


Cool Can i pinch your little daisy she is so cute and adorable lol i love boston Terriers


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Cool Can i pinch your little daisy she is so cute and adorable lol i love boston Terriers


Absolutely not! She is my baby! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Can I pinch Angel the barn owl then lol Sorry peking at your pics and just loving oyur collection, I had a friend who kept owls including Barn European eagle and snowy and I just love them


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Can I pinch Angel the barn owl then lol Sorry peking at your pics and just loving oyur collection, I had a friend who kept owls including Barn European eagle and snowy and I just love them


I don't have Angel anymore. I hand-reared him from 3 weeks old & he waas tame & soft as my parrots. He would fly around the living room & play-pounce on the cats haha. He went to a new home with a guy who takes animals to schools & care homes to educate people. I really miss Angel & unfortunately I lost his new owner's email address so I can't contact him to get updates.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't have Angel anymore. I hand-reared him from 3 weeks old & he waas tame & soft as my parrots. He would fly around the living room & play-pounce on the cats haha. He went to a new home with a guy who takes animals to schools & care homes to educate people. I really miss Angel & unfortunately I lost his new owner's email address so I can't contact him to get updates.


 
Aww thats a shame he was handsome he sounds quite a character lol


----------



## ami_j

can you keep lorikeets over here col? are they easy to get hold of ? bet they are pricey


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> can you keep lorikeets over here col? are they easy to get hold of ? bet they are pricey


Yeah you can not sure of price though


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> can you keep lorikeets over here col? are they easy to get hold of ? bet they are pricey


Yes, you can but not many people breed them. My favourite parrot expert Rosemary Low breeds a few species of Lory & Lorikeet. They are not mega expensive, but because they aren't offered for sale often, they get snapped up.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, you can but not many people breed them. My favourite parrot expert Rosemary Low breeds a few species of Lory & Lorikeet. They are not mega expensive, but because they aren't offered for sale often, they get snapped up.


i think i want one one day


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i think i want one one day


 Wish I could keep birds but I am allergic


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i think i want one one day


Their main downfall is their pooh - it is very watery & is squirted everywhere :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Time for me to head off for the night see you all tomorrow nite all


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Wish I could keep birds but I am allergic


Im glad Im not allergic to birds, I couldn't be without parrots!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Their main downfall is their pooh - it is very watery & is squirted everywhere :gasp: :lol2:


ew lol


sammy1969 said:


> Time for me to head off for the night see you all tomorrow nite all


night hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

There is a member on here called JB something or other who has a Black-Capped Lory.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> There is a member on here called JB something or other who has a Black-Capped Lory.


i think ive seen pics of it , gorgeous bird


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i think ive seen pics of it , gorgeous bird


Yep :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep :flrt:


well i would love to stay up but im falling asleep...you win as last one standing :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well i would love to stay up but im falling asleep...you win as last one standing :lol2:


Whoop whoop! Whats my prize?


----------



## temerist

*feeling sheepish*

morning all

firstly just want to say I had a couple of drinks last night so if anything I said or implied offended anyone or made them uncomfortable I am very sorry :blush:


----------



## Cillah

Lorikeets are so common in Aus. That said a lot of beautiful birds are native to Australia. We have so many pretty and colourful parrots I used to see everyday but I've only seen brown birds and pigeons here =o.

Off to get Charlie today. Martin was up sick last night so I am trying to give him as much sleep as possible but need to wake him up once I am ready. Poor man.


----------



## Amalthea

What a conversation last night!!!

I've never told my parents that I'm bi.... See no reason to, cuz I'm married to a man, but if I had fallen for a woman, I would have. I think my Mom knows, anyways (and kinda think she may be, as well).

Ian, your comments last night were funny as fook! *lol*

I am thinking I might need to go to the walk in clinic (not that I can walk much) today.... I just don't know if I can wait for my appt next week. My hip is killing me.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *feeling sheepish*
> 
> morning all
> 
> firstly just want to say I had a couple of drinks last night so if anything I said or implied offended anyone or made them uncomfortable I am very sorry :blush:


 

Im sure you didnt offend anyone you were just funny and made us laugh:lol2:





Cillah said:


> Lorikeets are so common in Aus. That said a lot of beautiful birds are native to Australia. We have so many pretty and colourful parrots I used to see everyday but I've only seen brown birds and pigeons here =o.
> 
> Off to get Charlie today. Martin was up sick last night so I am trying to give him as much sleep as possible but need to wake him up once I am ready. Poor man.


 
Not long now Cilla you mut be very excited:2thumb: I hope Martin is ok


----------



## temerist

what have you done too it hun?

I have a very poorly dog today so he is having cuddles


----------



## Amalthea

I don't know.... About a month ago it started hurting when I turned it... So simple things like getting out of the car could have me in tears. And then yesterday I had to go up and down the two flights of stairs at work bringing down 40+ boxes. I have an appt for Tuesday next week, but I am really hurting today. The codiene I took last night didn't help. And cuz I tend to roll a lot in my sleep, which hurts, I don't sleep well. I am knackered.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> what have you done too it hun?
> 
> I have a very poorly dog today so he is having cuddles


 

Whats up with the dog?



Jen yes you should go the walk in centre


----------



## temerist

rang vets this morning because he was being sick, he seems lathargic and not quite himself, vet said to just keep fluids up but now he cant keep those down so waiting for the vet to come out


----------



## Amalthea

Poor puppy  I hate it when one of the critters feels poorly, cuz they seem to ask you to make it better


----------



## Shell195

One of yours or a rescue?


Jen I hope they give you something to kill the pain


----------



## temerist

one of mine, my male boerboel


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> one of mine, my male boerboel


 

Bless him, Im sure the vet will give him an anti sickness drug so he can keep fluids down. I hate pets being sick I always feel so helpless


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully he gets to feeling better.....


----------



## temerist

chat soon vet here


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! 

Well you insomniacs blethered on loads last night and I haven't the time or inclination (no offence meant :grin2 to trawl through it all, so if anyone mentioned anything specific to me, they'd better ask again, or if I missed anything mind-blowing, someone please enlighten me! :lol2:

Jen, you must go and get this problem checked out! If you don't it will get increasingly worse until you'll not be able to walk, so yes, go to the walk-in centre and get it looked at!

Ian, hope the vet can sort out your dog, poor soul.


----------



## temerist

he has to go in so im going take him down now will update later


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no  Hope it's nothing serious...... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Morrning Eileen, I dont think you missed to much last night although it was quite funny as chat about hamster got mixed up with chat about sexuality, quite amusing:lol2:


Ian I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Whoop whoop! Whats my prize?


here :no1:


Cillah said:


> Lorikeets are so common in Aus. That said a lot of beautiful birds are native to Australia. We have so many pretty and colourful parrots I used to see everyday but I've only seen brown birds and pigeons here =o.
> 
> Off to get Charlie today. Martin was up sick last night so I am trying to give him as much sleep as possible but need to wake him up once I am ready. Poor man.


oooo i bet your excited 



Amalthea said:


> What a conversation last night!!!
> 
> I've never told my parents that I'm bi.... See no reason to, cuz I'm married to a man, but if I had fallen for a woman, I would have. I think my Mom knows, anyways (and kinda think she may be, as well).
> 
> Ian, your comments last night were funny as fook! *lol*
> 
> I am thinking I might need to go to the walk in clinic (not that I can walk much) today.... I just don't know if I can wait for my appt next week. My hip is killing me.


lol he was hilarious wasnt he 
defo go to the walk in centre hun 


temerist said:


> what have you done too it hun?
> 
> I have a very poorly dog today so he is having cuddles


awww 


temerist said:


> he has to go in so im going take him down now will update later


oh no , fingers crossed for him


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morrning Eileen, I dont think you missed to much last night although it was quite funny as chat about hamster got mixed up with chat about sexuality, quite amusing:lol2:.


I got all that before I went to bed :lol: It was definitely 2 conversations running between posts and not a little confusing at that time of night to work out which comment referred to which conversation! :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Wow, took me ages to catch up with everything!

I know a lot of people who claim to be bi because it's the 'in thing' and 'cool'. I'm not bi, I'd miss having a guy too much, but I think women are beautiful and have 'girl crushes' :lolsign:

Well, since it's taken ages to catch up, I now have to go back to work!

I hope your dog's ok Ian! And that you get something to help with your hip Jen!

Hopefully be on later if it doesn;t take 2 days to catch up again!


----------



## MSL

*it's been a while.......*

Hello everyone, old and new.....I know I haven't been here for a long while but as some of you know I was applying for a job as an explosives Dog handler and I found out this week after some very intensive studying and a lot of stress that I passed the board........not there yet, still a home visit, exam, suitability course and then the final 12 week course to go but a couple of hurdles have now been passed...wooohooooo.....

Hope all is well here... I am now down to 2 reptiles, still have the dogs and lovely Odi the cat...lol perhaps I might just get a bit of time to get back on here occasionally!


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news, Penny!!  I've got everything crossed for the rest of the bits


----------



## ami_j

MSL said:


> Hello everyone, old and new.....I know I haven't been here for a long while but as some of you know I was applying for a job as an explosives Dog handler and I found out this week after some very intensive studying and a lot of stress that I passed the board........not there yet, still a home visit, exam, suitability course and then the final 12 week course to go but a couple of hurdles have now been passed...wooohooooo.....
> 
> Hope all is well here... I am now down to 2 reptiles, still have the dogs and lovely Odi the cat...lol perhaps I might just get a bit of time to get back on here occasionally!


ooooh well done


----------



## Amalthea

I've got loads to do today, but am hurting and have no motivation........ Meh.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I've got loads to do today, but am hurting and have no motivation........ Meh.


ugh i hate days like that 
my friend popped by earlier, totally suprised me with presents for my dog and rats bdays :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww lovely 

Tomorrow is catalogue launch for AS, and I really need to sort out stuff for that, since I have to be out of the house by 7:45 tomorrow morning >.<


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Awww lovely
> 
> Tomorrow is catalogue launch for AS, and I really need to sort out stuff for that, since I have to be out of the house by 7:45 tomorrow morning >.<


early :gasp:
is there alot to sort?


----------



## Amalthea

I need to make myself some lunch and get my costume and all the accessories together.... And gonna take a bath, wash my hair and straighten it. I just wanna go to bed!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I need to make myself some lunch and get my costume and all the accessories together.... And gonna take a bath, wash my hair and straighten it. I just wanna go to bed!


 still in loadsa pain hun?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup. Gonna go to the walk in clinic tonight when Gary gets home. See if they'll give me something that might actually help


----------



## Shell195

Hi Penny long time no speak, good luck with the rest of the dog handler thing:no1:

I wonder how Ians dog is


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup. Gonna go to the walk in clinic tonight when Gary gets home. See if they'll give me something that might actually help


i hope so


Shell195 said:


> Hi Penny long time no speak, good luck with the rest of the dog handler thing:no1:
> 
> I wonder how Ians dog is


ello shell


----------



## Shell195

*Waves to Jaime

Jen couldnt you go and have a sleep for a couple of hours then do all your stuff


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> *Waves to Jaime
> 
> Jen couldnt you go and have a sleep for a couple of hours then do all your stuff


good idea!!!


----------



## ditta

morning ladies


poor jen, im sorry u not feeling well



fingers crossed penny


poor ians dog


morning jamie



hello shell


fooking hell is that it......oh hi eileen:lol2:


----------



## MSL

Thanks Everyone, as you can probably tell studying not going so well today........hence me popping on here!!!

so who is going to enlighten me as to who they are talking about on the 'why are mods protecting negelctor' thread.........it has piqued my interest and I want to know whats been going on....before i decide whether to get my pitchfork out...lol....obviousy pm will be needed as it is all hush hush........


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> morning ladies
> 
> 
> poor jen, im sorry u not feeling well
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed penny
> 
> 
> poor ians dog
> 
> 
> morning jamie
> 
> 
> 
> hello shell
> 
> 
> fooking hell is that it......oh hi eileen:lol2:


ello ditta


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> *Waves to Jaime
> 
> Jen couldnt you go and have a sleep for a couple of hours then do all your stuff


 
I can't ever do the nap thing *lol* I end up sleeping for ages!! :blush: I'll be ok. About to hop in the bath.... Might feel a bit better after that. *fingers crossed*

Penny, look here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/528371-blimey.html It, too, will get deleted, so be quick. :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I can't ever do the nap thing *lol* I end up sleeping for ages!! :blush: I'll be ok. About to hop in the bath.... Might feel a bit better after that. *fingers crossed*
> 
> Penny, look here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/528371-blimey.html It, too, will get deleted, so be quick. :whistling2:


they are just goingto keep cropping up , jusr deleting isnt the way to go about it


----------



## Cillah

Got Charlie. He's so cute and sleepy. Can't wait to get him home. Felt a bit bad as we couldn't stay to talk to Tom long as Martin had just vomited.

Is anyone here with Sky? have you got your inevitable call from D&G claiming to be with Sky and offering new insurance on your box. martin has got two calls so far and we googled the number and it happens to many people. They ask for your bank details.

Funnily enough we said no to Sky sending on our details so they are breaking the law and that company is a scam. We only got our box in April so it is still insured and they've called up people not with Sky and say they are but just hang up.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Got Charlie. He's so cute and sleepy. Can't wait to get him home. Felt a bit bad as we couldn't stay to talk to Tom long as Martin had just vomited.
> 
> Is anyone here with Sky? have you got your inevitable call from D&G claiming to be with Sky and offering new insurance on your box. martin has got two calls so far and we googled the number and it happens to many people. They ask for your bank details.
> 
> Funnily enough we said no to Sky sending on our details so they are breaking the law and that company is a scam. We only got our box in April so it is still insured and they've called up people not with Sky and say they are but just hang up.


awww little charlie..wait til its night he will be all hectic :lol2:


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> I can't ever do the nap thing *lol* I end up sleeping for ages!! :blush: I'll be ok. About to hop in the bath.... Might feel a bit better after that. *fingers crossed*
> 
> Penny, look here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/528371-blimey.html It, too, will get deleted, so be quick. :whistling2:


 thankyou...i can't access the link but I am glad I know.........I had my suspisions but I guessed wrong....lol.........have a nice relaxing bath, hope you feel better soon.........:2thumb:

I will try and get back on here tommorrow for a proper catch up........


----------



## Amalthea

We get called all the time from various companies saying they can insure our sky box.

Hope Martin's alright...


----------



## Amalthea

MSL said:


> thankyou...i can't access the link but I am glad I know.........I had my suspisions but I guessed wrong....lol.........have a nice relaxing bath, hope you feel better soon.........:2thumb:
> 
> I will try and get back on here tommorrow for a proper catch up........


 
S'ok  We are trying to keep the name out of this thread, so our little corner of drama-fre RFUK doesn't get locked, too. Just calling that person Voldemort :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> S'ok  We are trying to keep the name out of this thread, so our little corner of drama-fre RFUK doesn't get locked, too. Just calling that person Voldemort :lol2:


HAHA thats prob the most witty thing i will ever come up with :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Was pretty clever!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Was pretty clever!!


:blush: i occasionally throw out random brilliance :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's like that... Sometimes he just comes out with such quick, witty remarks! *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Gary's like that... Sometimes he just comes out with such quick, witty remarks! *lol*


lol im the same , sometimes im fairly slow on the uptake but then other times BAM! i love it when people laugh too ^^


----------



## ami_j

oooo jen did you see the person on the HP forum complaining that she didnt want the trapped pet cos its cruel? :lol2: and instead of letting it out she hid it so she didnt have to look at its cruelness


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Tomorrow is catalogue launch for AS, and I really need to sort out stuff for that, since I have to be out of the house by 7:45 tomorrow morning >.<


I hope you can manage that Jen, cos it doesn't sound too encouraging at the minute. Do go to the walk-in centre tonight mind!



ditta said:


> fooking hell is that it......oh hi eileen:lol2:


I came last!  I was an afterthought!  I'm gutted! 

Actually I was beginning to think I'd been totally forgotten so I suppose that's an improvement ! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> lol im the same , sometimes im fairly slow on the uptake but then other times BAM! i love it when people laugh too ^^


I love making people laugh too Jaime! 'Tis indeed music to my ears!

Penny, I totally missed your first post - it must have been in the RFUK drivel that I never read this morning! :lol2:

Congratulations anyway on getting to the next stage of your interview for the explosives dog job! :2thumb:

Did you know I lost my Harry a couple of weeks ago  cos you haven't been on this thread for quite a while?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I hope you can manage that Jen, cos it doesn't sound too encouraging at the minute. Do go to the walk-in centre tonight mind!
> 
> I came last!  I was an afterthought!  I'm gutted!
> 
> Actually I was beginning to think I'd been totally forgotten so I suppose that's an improvement ! :lol2:
> 
> I love making people laugh too Jaime! 'Tis indeed music to my ears!
> 
> Penny, I totally missed your first post - it must have been in the RFUK drivel that I never read this morning! :lol2:
> 
> Congratulations anyway on getting to the next stage of your interview for the explosives dog job! :2thumb:
> 
> Did you know I lost my Harry a couple of weeks ago  cos you haven't been on this thread for quite a while?


i come up with funny stuff sometimes and my mums not paying attention im like MUM THAT WAS FUNNY!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> oooo jen did you see the person on the HP forum complaining that she didnt want the trapped pet cos its cruel? :lol2: and instead of letting it out she hid it so she didnt have to look at its cruelness


*LMAO* No, I didn't.... How sad can ya get?!? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I hope you can manage that Jen, cos it doesn't sound too encouraging at the minute. Do go to the walk-in centre tonight mind!


 
I feel better after taking a bath  Will still go to the walk in center and see what they say, though.... But right now the throbbing is ignorable :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* No, I didn't.... How sad can ya get?!? :lol2:


she took umbrage when i told her to spend her time campaigning for the rights of REAL animals...she snottily told me she gives money to two rescues and asked if it was ok with me now not to like it...yeah sure if you want to look an ass! its just pixels :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I feel better after taking a bath  Will still go to the walk in center and see what they say, though.... But right now the throbbing is ignorable :2thumb:


ahh a nice bath helps with so many things

my mum only went up the road to get a watch battery and shes still not back haha


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> she took umbrage when i told her to spend her time campaigning for the rights of REAL animals...she snottily told me she gives money to two rescues and asked if it was ok with me now not to like it...yeah sure if you want to look an ass! its just pixels :lol2:


*giggles* Some people are very odd...... Should you also point out that there's no such thing as unicorns and dinos have been dead a very long time? :lol2:



ami_j said:


> ahh a nice bath helps with so many things
> 
> my mum only went up the road to get a watch battery and shes still not back haha


 
Baths are wonderful things!!

If she's anything like my mom, she probably got side tracked


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Some people are very odd...... Should you also point out that there's no such thing as unicorns and dinos have been dead a very long time? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baths are wonderful things!!
> 
> If she's anything like my mom, she probably got side tracked


lol the thread got locked  but it could of been wonderful haha

i might have a hot soak im a bit chilly today

yeah she will prob come home with tonnes of shopping that she didnt go for haha


----------



## ami_j

shes back...gtg 
later guys ^^


----------



## Amalthea

What did she buy?


----------



## tomwilson

took for ever to catch all that up, dropped off charlie at train station with cilla and martin (hope he's feeling better by they way), also hope she wasn't to freaked out by me (just get the impression most people think i'm a bit odd i didn't do anything silly honest) hope charlie settles in ok miss him already, ah well still got 6 more babies for now


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> took for ever to catch all that up, dropped off charlie at train station with cilla and martin (hope he's feeling better by they way), also hope she wasn't to freaked out by me (just get the impression most people think i'm a bit odd i didn't do anything silly honest) hope charlie settles in ok miss him already, ah well still got 6 more babies for now


 well done tom, for maknig someone very very happy:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> well done tom, for maknig someone very very happy:no1:


 thank you hopefully i'll get to see some pictures of him when hes settled a bit


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> well done tom, for maknig someone very very happy:no1:


Unlike you who made me cry cos you nearly forgot me! 

:lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Unlike you who made me cry cos you nearly forgot me!
> 
> :lol2:


now im crying cos i made you cry.....i didnt nearly forget you .......well ok i did but i did remember you in the end which surely counts for somat........and you always make everybody very very happy........oh have you seen my coffybean......shes beautiful isnt she.........eileen im on pain meds...........im a little random........eileen i bloody love you...........have i got myself outa trouble yet?:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!

Not yet - need a little more grovelling I think! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> Not yet - need a little more grovelling I think! :whistling2:


 ok ok . erm .........you know wat eileen i think you are the very best face painter that i have never met!!!!! and the best jewelery maker i havnt met!!!!!!! and and and ............the very best erm.........erm........ friend to anyday annie whom i have never met either...

by the way dont you think my coffybean is the bestest coffybean ever:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> by the way dont you think my coffybean is the bestest coffybean ever:lol2:


I think my Mojo does *snorts*


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> I think my Mojo does *snorts* image


 :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

*grins*


----------



## Shell195

PMSL:lol2:
I put an end to Mojos fun by removing him:whistling2:

Do you know that the other 2 boys never tried bonking anyone just that bloody Mojo, maybe you need to get an unrelated girl Jen as hes a right horny git


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> PMSL:lol2:
> I put an end to Mojos fun by removing him:whistling2:


 and putting him down the loo??????????:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> ok ok . erm .........you know wat eileen i think you are the very best face painter that i have never met!!!!! and the best jewelery maker i havnt met!!!!!!! and and and ............the very best erm.........erm........ friend to anyday annie whom i have never met either...
> 
> by the way dont you think my coffybean is the bestest coffybean ever:lol2:


Just choked on me cuppa tea!!

OK - that all sounds good to me! :lol2:

Liked the best face painter bit cos I've just paid a bloody fortune in Public Liability Insurance to try my hand at doing it 'properly' cos I've got a school fair on Saturday!

Like the jewellery bit, cos I'm getting better - I think!

And of course I am the very best friend to Anyday Anne! :lol2:

And yes I think your coffybean is gorgeous and of course I'm desperately jealous cos I sooooo wanted one of them critters, but I've just got nowhere to put somewhere for him to live.

And if Mojo had been gonna be mine he would have been much better behaved - it's cos he's going to Jen that he's out of control already! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Just choked on me cuppa tea!!
> 
> OK - that all sounds good to me! :lol2:
> 
> Liked the best face painter bit cos I've just paid a bloody fortune in Public Liability Insurance to try my hand at doing it 'properly' cos I've got a school fair on Saturday!
> 
> Like the jewellery bit, cos I'm getting better - I think!
> 
> And of course I am the very best friend to Anyday Anne! :lol2:
> 
> And yes I think your coffybean is gorgeous and of course I'm desperately jealous cos I sooooo wanted one of them critters, but I've just got nowhere to put somewhere for him to live.
> 
> And if Mojo had been gonna be mine he would have been much better behaved - it's cos he's going to Jen that he's out of control already! :lol2:


am i forgiven?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> PMSL:lol2:
> I put an end to Mojos fun by removing him:whistling2:
> 
> Do you know that the other 2 boys never tried bonking anyone just that bloody Mojo, maybe you need to get an unrelated girl Jen as hes a right horny git


Poor Mojo *lol* May look into getting him a WOMAN!! :mf_dribble:



ditta said:


> and putting him down the loo??????????:whistling2::lol2:


*gasp*



feorag said:


> And if Mojo had been gonna be mine he would have been much better behaved - it's cos he's going to Jen that he's out of control already! :lol2:


*nods* That's my boy!! :flrt:


----------



## ditta

has anyone noticed my ticker:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Poor Mojo *lol* May look into getting him a WOMAN!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp*
> 
> 
> 
> *nods* That's my boy!! :flrt:


 

Maybe you need to check the AS catalogue to see if they make blow up Dup`s:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> has anyone noticed my ticker:whistling2::whistling2:


 
LMAO saddo:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> has anyone noticed my ticker:whistling2::whistling2:


Dork 



Shell195 said:


> Maybe you need to check the AS catalogue to see if they make blow up Dup`s:whistling2:


*giggles* I think I can get sheep! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Dork
> 
> 
> 
> *giggles* *I think I can get sheep!* :whistling2:


 
Do you not think he might get a bit, erm.......... lost:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Might do *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> What did she buy?


CAKE  she was over the round gabbing hence she took so long lol


ditta said:


> now im crying cos i made you cry.....i didnt nearly forget you .......well ok i did but i did remember you in the end which surely counts for somat........and you always make everybody very very happy........oh have you seen my coffybean......shes beautiful isnt she.........eileen im on pain meds...........im a little random........eileen i bloody love you...........have i got myself outa trouble yet?:lol2:


what meds are they?


ditta said:


> ok ok . erm .........you know wat eileen i think you are the very best face painter that i have never met!!!!! and the best jewelery maker i havnt met!!!!!!! and and and ............the very best erm.........erm........ friend to anyday annie whom i have never met either...
> 
> by the way dont you think my coffybean is the bestest coffybean ever:lol2:


:lol2:


ditta said:


> has anyone noticed my ticker:whistling2::whistling2:


awww excited ^^


Shell195 said:


> Maybe you need to check the AS catalogue to see if they make blow up Dup`s:whistling2:


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Amalthea said:


> Dork
> 
> 
> 
> *giggles* I think I can get sheep! :whistling2:


LMAO would be in interesting hybrid


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> CAKE  she was over the round gabbing hence she took so long lol
> 
> what meds are they?
> 
> :lol2:


 
zapain 30/500, they make me slightly stoned:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> zapain 30/500, they make me slightly stoned:lol2:


:lol2: sounds fun


----------



## Amalthea

Am about to head over to the walk in clinic......


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am about to head over to the walk in clinic......


hope they can give you something that helps hun x


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> And yes I think your coffybean is gorgeous and of course I'm desperately jealous cos I sooooo wanted one of them critters, but I've just got nowhere to put somewhere for him to live.


Me too :whistling2:

Charlie has really settled in. He's been running ever since I put him in. I love him so much, he's so very tired. I'm really exhausted. I need a nap but I need to cook dinner soon. Oh well .

Jen I hope it goes well!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Me too :whistling2:
> 
> Charlie has really settled in. He's been running ever since I put him in. I love him so much, he's so very tired. I'm really exhausted. I need a nap but I need to cook dinner soon. Oh well .
> 
> Jen I hope it goes well!


bless him it must be so exciting for him


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> bless him it must be so exciting for him


Must be . He's so little and cute and he's just exploring everywhere. I just want to cuddle him but I am giving him time to settle in. So hard though!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Must be . He's so little and cute and he's just exploring everywhere. I just want to cuddle him but I am giving him time to settle in. So hard though!


lol it is hard i bet he sleeps well after his exciting day


----------



## Shell195

Good luck Jen

Cilla he sounds adorable:flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> am i forgiven?


Course you are, daftie!

Just liked making you grovel a bit! :lol2:



ditta said:


> has anyone noticed my ticker:whistling2::whistling2:


Yes and everyone is right - you're a saddo!!


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol it is hard i bet he sleeps well after his exciting day


He probably will. He slept all of the way home though. .



Shell195 said:


> Good luck Jen
> 
> Cilla he sounds adorable:flrt:


He really is. I will take photos as soon as I can


----------



## ami_j




----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> He probably will. He slept all of the way home though. .
> 
> 
> 
> He really is. I will take photos as soon as I can


they like their sleep lol 
my male rarely wants to get up he is like 2 though


----------



## ditta

cat made it for me:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> cat made it for me:whistling2:


nah it was you iddy b told me :lol2:


----------



## temerist

hi all, well im back, and alone

sadly Kirabo was worse than forst thought, he had organ failure and at 11 years old there wasnt much to be done other put him out of his suffering. very sad day and also oddly the second dog I have lost in about a year to organ failure.

anyway RIP Kirabo


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> they like their sleep lol
> my male rarely wants to get up he is like 2 though


That's fine. All of my pets are most active in the evening anyway. So it just works out .



ditta said:


> cat made it for me:whistling2:


That's so cute. I am envious.. Which I think everyone knows . But I can't have a dup anyway. Not until October at least. . At least I will know a lot about them


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> hi all, well im back, and alone
> 
> sadly Kirabo was worse than forst thought, he had organ failure and at 11 years old there wasnt much to be done other put him out of his suffering. very sad day and also oddly the second dog I have lost in about a year to organ failure.
> 
> anyway RIP Kirabo


oh no  RIP Kirabo


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hi all, well im back, and alone
> 
> sadly Kirabo was worse than forst thought, he had organ failure and at 11 years old there wasnt much to be done other put him out of his suffering. very sad day and also oddly the second dog I have lost in about a year to organ failure.
> 
> anyway RIP Kirabo


 

Im so sorry Ian, in large breed dogs the average life span is only about 10 years old so anything over that is a bonus. (((HUGS)))

RIP Kirabo


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear about Kirabo Ian.

I know it's no consolation, but 11 is good for a big dog like a Boerbel and at least it happened very quickly from his point of view.

RIP Kirabo


----------



## temerist

he was a fantastic age, and luckily was still going strong, im glad it wasnt something prolonged and that it was quick. i had hoped it would be a really hard choice to have him pts but it wasnt, when someone you love is suffering u want/have to do whats best, i was worried i would be selfish and want them to do what they could. he was too old for tests and operations etc. he was a good boy and deserved to go peacefully and quickly


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> he was a fantastic age, and luckily was still going strong, im glad it wasnt something prolonged and that it was quick. i had hoped it would be a really hard choice to have him pts but it wasnt, when someone you love is suffering u want/have to do whats best, i was worried i would be selfish and want them to do what they could. he was too old for tests and operations etc. he was a good boy and deserved to go peacefully and quickly


:grouphug:


----------



## temerist

how is the incestuous coffybean today? trust it to be Jens thats causing all the trouble


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> how is the incestuous coffybean today? trust it to be Jens thats causing all the trouble


nooo its mojo thats the horny one...lol ditta will go nuts when she sees u blamed coffybean


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> nooo its mojo thats the horny one...lol ditta will go nuts when she sees u blamed coffybean


He sure does suit his name :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> He sure does suit his name :whistling2:


he does :lol2:
i love the pic in your sig of the little mousies :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> he does :lol2:
> i love the pic in your sig of the little mousies :flrt:


Haha. But he's so cute so he can get away with humping his siblings.. If it was a person.. Well.. :whistling2:

Awwh thank you . They are Dash and Aero. They are brothers. Chase is in there somewhere as well but I don't know if you can see him. They've got along fine so far and have matured now. Boy Martin was surprised when suddenly they had quite the package but yeah.. They are still as friendly towards eachother as ever. So heres hoping it stays that way


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> nooo its mojo thats the horny one...lol ditta will go nuts when she sees u blamed coffybean


:lol2: Wait tell she hears that!


----------



## temerist

ooooooooOOOOOOOO I thought coffybean was a nickname for the dups not what ditta had actually called her dup :blush:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ditta is gonna be mad at you Ian when she sees you have blamed coffybean:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Haha. But he's so cute so he can get away with humping his siblings.. If it was a person.. Well.. :whistling2:
> 
> Awwh thank you . They are Dash and Aero. They are brothers. Chase is in there somewhere as well but I don't know if you can see him. They've got along fine so far and have matured now. Boy Martin was surprised when suddenly they had quite the package but yeah.. They are still as friendly towards eachother as ever. So heres hoping it stays that way


i hope so too
some male mice stay lovely to each other ,some are quite horrible. if they are still friends now its looking very good


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i hope so too
> some male mice stay lovely to each other ,some are quite horrible. if they are still friends now its looking very good


Yeah I have four. My Satin I got from Myth and he was a bully to his brother so he lives alone here. He certainly doesn't get left out because he lets us know when he wants attention :whistling2:. He's insane!

But the other three like nothing more than to snuggle up together and clean eachother. I know Dash is the dominant mouse though and even after I scrub out their cage. There is no fighting whatsoever over who is dominant.. You know with it being clean and not smelling like Dash pee . So I am happy


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ditta is gonna be mad at you Ian when she sees you have blamed coffybean:lol2:


well well well, what a bloody cheek.......but today i will forgive him cos hes grieving......rip your doggy ian............also he was slightly stewed last night so may have misunderstood.......im giving youthe benefit of the doubt here ian, dont let me down:whistling2:

how do you like my siggy ian, remember you on very thin ice?


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> i hope so too
> some male mice stay lovely to each other ,some are quite horrible. if they are still friends now its looking very good


It's always easier when they're siblings!
Hopefully being together this long, they won't develop any issues in the future.


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> :lol2: Wait tell she hears that!


i wouldnt like to him ian when she does :lol2:


temerist said:


> ooooooooOOOOOOOO I thought coffybean was a nickname for the dups not what ditta had actually called her dup :blush:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


LOL 



Cillah said:


> Yeah I have four. My Satin I got from Myth and he was a bully to his brother so he lives alone here. He certainly doesn't get left out because he lets us know when he wants attention :whistling2:. He's insane!
> 
> But the other three like nothing more than to snuggle up together and clean eachother. I know Dash is the dominant mouse though and even after I scrub out their cage. There is no fighting whatsoever over who is dominant.. You know with it being clean and not smelling like Dash pee . So I am happy


lol male mice pong


----------



## temerist

temerist said:


> ooooooooOOOOOOOO I thought coffybean was a nickname for the dups not what ditta had actually called her dup :blush:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ooooooooOOOOOOOO I thought coffybean was a nickname for the dups not what ditta had actually called her dup :blush:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 
:lol2: You had been drinking last night hadnt you:whistling2:

Dittas Dup is called Coffybean and that ones a girly and Jens is called Mojo and he is a horny git, maybe she could have called him Ian:roll2:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> It's always easier when they're siblings!
> Hopefully being together this long, they won't develop any issues in the future.


i know my four brothers got on lovely  so nice when they dont have to be alone


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You had been drinking last night hadnt you:whistling2:
> 
> Dittas Dup is called Coffybean and that ones a girly and Jens is called Mojo and he is a horny git, maybe she could have called him Ian:roll2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol male mice pong


I have four and I thought they really stunk. But when I went to Jens she showed me how bad a mouse can really smell. As soon as she opened the tub.. It was so foul. Martin had to leave the room. Ugh. :gasp:

So now I love my not so smelly boys even more! My Satin is the real stinker. The three boys don't actually smell but Sheen always has a slight mousey smell to him. :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You had been drinking last night hadnt you:whistling2:
> 
> Dittas Dup is called Coffybean and that ones a girly and Jens is called Mojo and he is a horny git, maybe she could have called him Ian:roll2:


 
maybe we should start a petition to make ditta change its name :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have four and I thought they really stunk. But when I went to Jens she showed me how bad a mouse can really smell. As soon as she opened the tub.. It was so foul. Martin had to leave the room. Ugh. :gasp:
> 
> So now I love my not so smelly boys even more! My Satin is the real stinker. The three boys don't actually smell but Sheen always has a slight mousey smell to him. :whistling2:


i think its the really dominant ones that tend to reek. my four brothers werent so bad, but i had some that had to live alone and they smelled like nothing ive ever smelled in my life!


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> maybe we should start a petition to make ditta change its name :whistling2:


 :whip:have you missed my post ian


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i think its the really dominant ones that tend to reek. my four brothers werent so bad, but i had some that had to live alone and they smelled like nothing ive ever smelled in my life!


Do male hammys smell?


----------



## temerist

ditta said:


> well well well, what a bloody cheek.......but today i will forgive him cos hes grieving......rip your doggy ian............also he was slightly stewed last night so may have misunderstood.......im giving youthe benefit of the doubt here ian, dont let me down:whistling2:
> 
> how do you like my siggy ian, remember you on very thin ice?


i love ur siggy, best siggy on the forum :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Do male hammys smell?


nope , i dont think so 
they tend to be really clean , mine all use one corner


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> I hope you can manage that Jen, cos it doesn't sound too encouraging at the minute. Do go to the walk-in centre tonight mind!
> 
> I came last!  I was an afterthought!  I'm gutted!
> 
> Actually I was beginning to think I'd been totally forgotten so I suppose that's an improvement ! :lol2:
> 
> I love making people laugh too Jaime! 'Tis indeed music to my ears!
> 
> Penny, I totally missed your first post - it must have been in the RFUK drivel that I never read this morning! :lol2:
> 
> Congratulations anyway on getting to the next stage of your interview for the explosives dog job! :2thumb:
> 
> Did you know I lost my Harry a couple of weeks ago  cos you haven't been on this thread for quite a while?


I was forgotten completely Eileen so you're ok :whistling2:



temerist said:


> hi all, well im back, and alone
> 
> sadly Kirabo was worse than forst thought, he had organ failure and at 11 years old there wasnt much to be done other put him out of his suffering. very sad day and also oddly the second dog I have lost in about a year to organ failure.
> 
> anyway RIP Kirabo


So sorry to hear that Ian, RIP Kirabo


Well I went on a shopping spree for Wiggle today. I can hear her thumping around in the bedroom just now so away to see what she's up to and try get a couple of photos. She's coming on more everyday and getting bolder and coming over to me more, I just want to cuddle her all the time because she's so soft :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> nope , i dont think so
> they tend to be really clean , mine all use one corner


I find it really cute that they use the one place. Maybe I am weird? Charlie is still on the wheel :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> i love ur siggy, best siggy on the forum :flrt:


 well thank you ian, you are the only one who hasnt said im a sad dork:lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

if i knew how to do one i would make one aswell


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone 

Ian so sorry to hear about your dog it is such a shame but he did have a long happy life with you.

Ditta I accepted you friend request hun

Have had a hectic day with annual gas check escaping kitten and running into my soon to be ex mother in law.

Serious question would it be safe for me to get the kitten a dummy as he is geting so over the top with his suckling of our lips and other places even when we are asleep?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> if i knew how to do one i would make one aswell


 
Graphical Tickers and Trackers: Weight Loss, Trying To Conceive, Pregnancy...


Dunno how you turn it into one of them though


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I find it really cute that they use the one place. Maybe I am weird? Charlie is still on the wheel :whistling2:


cute , and usefull :lol2:


----------



## temerist

shell did that person from preloved get back to you at all?


----------



## Shell195

A dummy wont work with the kitten as its your skin he likes the feeling of, Im not quite sure how you can stop it though


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shell did that person from preloved get back to you at all?


No hun nothing yet:bash:


----------



## temerist

shes getting impatient lol she had reserved some from a user here but they sold them elsewhere


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> Ian so sorry to hear about your dog it is such a shame but he did have a long happy life with you.
> 
> Ditta I accepted you friend request hun
> 
> Have had a hectic day with annual gas check escaping kitten and running into my soon to be ex mother in law.
> 
> Serious question would it be safe for me to get the kitten a dummy as he is geting so over the top with his suckling of our lips and other places even when we are asleep?


hey hun


----------



## tomwilson

ian- sorry about the dog mate, but he was an old lad and went without suffering eh

cilla - glad charlies settling in, hope martins feeling better too


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> A dummy wont work with the kitten as its your skin he likes the feeling of, Im not quite sure how you can stop it though


Damn oh well it was an idea. Its weird as he has only been doing it for the past week or so I must admit he does it more to Glyn especially at night when we are asleep waking him up every couple of hours WE have tried feeding him thinking it may be that he is hungry but after a couple of mouthfuls he just comes back and does it again for around 10 minutes at a time. The other morning i was rudely awakened by him trying to attach himself to a part of my person that he thought was his mums lol which was a real shock I can tell you:lol2: and now both our top lips are getting sore where he just wont stop even pushing him away continously doesnt deter him. He wont stop till he gets his own way. In certain respects it is quite cute but it is getting rather painful at times


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> ian- sorry about the dog mate, but he was an old lad and went without suffering eh
> 
> cilla - glad charlies settling in, hope martins feeling better too


He is a little but sadly I think it is something that is going to take a few days for him to get over .

Charlie has been running on the wheel for about three hours straight. But he's checked everything out and seems pretty contented


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> hey hun


HI Whispa is doing well ~I am going to get her a new cage to have them in so she has more room and the kitten cant get too close to her as he likes to sit on the top of her cage and watch her but he doesnt paw at her at all


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HI Whispa is doing well ~I am going to get her a new cage to have them in so she has more room and the kitten cant get too close to her as he likes to sit on the top of her cage and watch her but he doesnt paw at her at all


aye baby hamsters are good at getting through bars lol , maybe get one that more tank like...eg like a rody...


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> aye baby hamsters are good at getting through bars lol , maybe get one that more tank like...eg like a rody...


Yeah thats what i was thinking at the moment she is in a converted fish tank lol but to me it isnt big enough even though it is a 18" one I have seen a couple I like the look of including a rotastack system (not the round tubs though) which has lots of room and can be added to if I want but I do like the rody better


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> aye baby hamsters are good at getting through bars lol , maybe get one that more tank like...eg like a rody...


Rody's are great. No bar chewing!
I just wanted to add, I spotted Ditta's sig too, I love it! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah thats what i was thinking at the moment she is in a converted fish tank lol but to me it isnt big enough even though it is a 18" one I have seen a couple I like the look of including a rotastack system (not the round tubs though) which has lots of room and can be added to if I want but I do like the rody better


rotastak is great for mice, its too small for syrians though, the pipes are too small, especially when she will be pregnant


Luxy said:


> Rody's are great. No bar chewing!
> I just wanted to add, I spotted Ditta's sig too, I love it! :flrt:


i loved my rodys, had a ham that was brilliant at chewing out of them though


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> rotastak is great for mice, its too small for syrians though, the pipes are too small, especially when she will be pregnant
> 
> i loved my rodys, had a ham that was brilliant at chewing out of them though


Really? My lad is far too lazy for that!
He just eats, runs around in circles, pees and sleeps. That leaves no time for chewing! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Really? My lad is far too lazy for that!
> He just eats, runs around in circles, pees and sleeps. That leaves no time for chewing! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol my old lad does that , but yeah had one that ruined two rodys, i gave up after that


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> rotastak is great for mice, its too small for syrians though, the pipes are too small, especially when she will be pregnant
> 
> i loved my rodys, had a ham that was brilliant at chewing out of them though


Yeah I know they are not really for syrains even though they say they are mind you this one is not like the usual round tubs but is triangular and has a tub it was the size of the pipes which are larger than usual that worried me so willprobably end up wiht the rody instead


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> hi all, well im back, and alone
> 
> sadly Kirabo was worse than forst thought, he had organ failure and at 11 years old there wasnt much to be done other put him out of his suffering. very sad day and also oddly the second dog I have lost in about a year to organ failure.
> 
> anyway RIP Kirabo


I am so sorry, Ian...  {{{hugs}}} But what a great age!



temerist said:


> how is the incestuous coffybean today? trust it to be Jens thats causing all the trouble


*nods* He takes after his Mommy!



Cillah said:


> He sure does suit his name :whistling2:


*giggles*



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You had been drinking last night hadnt you:whistling2:
> 
> Dittas Dup is called Coffybean and that ones a girly and Jens is called Mojo and he is a horny git, maybe she could have called him Ian:roll2:


*LMAO* 



ditta said:


> well thank you ian, you are the only one who hasnt said im a sad dork:lol2::lol2:


*grins* Dork :whistling2:

Well, the nurse gave me ibuprophen..... She said if there's no improvement after taking it for the next two days, to call and make the dr give me an appt for Friday.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah I know they are not really for syrains even though they say they are mind you this one is not like the usual round tubs but is triangular and has a tub it was the size of the pipes which are larger than usual that worried me so willprobably end up wiht the rody instead


oh i kno what your on about...yeah i had some of them , they are a bugger to keep bedding in , and mine fell apart with a faulty clip :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I am so sorry, Ian...  {{{hugs}}} But what a great age!
> 
> 
> 
> *nods* He takes after his Mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> *giggles*
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO*
> 
> 
> 
> *grins* Dork :whistling2:
> 
> Well, the nurse gave me ibuprophen..... She said if there's no improvement after taking it for the next two days, to call and make the dr give me an appt for Friday.


i hope it helps hun


----------



## Cillah

I am having an early night tonight as I am very tired. Goodnight everyone


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> I am having an early night tonight as I am very tired. Goodnight everyone


Aw, you lightweight! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Sleep tight!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am having an early night tonight as I am very tired. Goodnight everyone


night hun


----------



## Luxy

ami_j, what happens with your pokemon eggs once they've hatched?


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I am having an early night tonight as I am very tired. Goodnight everyone


Nite Cilla Sleep well



ami_j said:


> oh i kno what your on about...yeah i had some of them , they are a bugger to keep bedding in , and mine fell apart with a faulty clip :gasp:


YEah I have my gerbils in them and they throw the wood shavings everywhere lol from the triangular bit but they love the large tubs as they can make a proper nest and tunnel through them Mind oyu hav ehad to buy a new dining room part for the boys today as GLyn left the draw open the other day and they chewed all around it lol. Mind oyu I am lucky I can get replacement clips if any break etc from our local Haskins


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> ami_j, what happens with your pokemon eggs once they've hatched?


i put them in a fieldy thing and get more, some have to be evolved.
im gonna make an army of mudkipz 


sammy1969 said:


> Nite Cilla Sleep well
> 
> 
> 
> YEah I have my gerbils in them and they throw the wood shavings everywhere lol from the triangular bit but they love the large tubs as they can make a proper nest and tunnel through them Mind oyu hav ehad to buy a new dining room part for the boys today as GLyn left the draw open the other day and they chewed all around it lol. Mind oyu I am lucky I can get replacement clips if any break etc from our local Haskins


aww yeah i bet gerbils will love them aslong as they dont chew out lol 
my gerbils kick mess everywhere lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i put them in a fieldy thing and get more, some have to be evolved.
> im gonna make an army of mudkipz
> 
> aww yeah i bet gerbils will love them aslong as they dont chew out lol
> my gerbils kick mess everywhere lol


That is a problem lol I have had them chew out of the flimsy tubes but the curvy ones they cant chew through so I only use them now and of cours ethey can chew through the bits if they have a starting point like when the draw is left open lol My girls are messier than my boys


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> That is a problem lol I have had them chew out of the flimsy tubes but the curvy ones they cant chew through so I only use them now and of cours ethey can chew through the bits if they have a starting point like when the draw is left open lol My girls are messier than my boys


i give mine a lovely mix of hay and card and woodshavings in layers and they mix it all up


----------



## Luxy

sammy1969 said:


> That is a problem lol I have had them chew out of the flimsy tubes but the curvy ones they cant chew through so I only use them now and of cours ethey can chew through the bits if they have a starting point like when the draw is left open lol My girls are messier than my boys


Sammy, I can't picture the cage you're talking about, I don't suppose you could google a pic of it for me? :flrt:


----------



## temerist

*sneaks in*

you do realise the IS a rodent chat thread :whistling2:

*sneaks out*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Luxy

temerist said:


> *sneaks in*
> 
> you do realise the IS a rodent chat thread :whistling2:
> 
> *sneaks out*
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm sorry to hear about Kirabo Ian. :grouphug:


----------



## temerist

thanks


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Sammy, I can't picture the cage you're talking about, I don't suppose you could google a pic of it for me? :flrt:


----------



## ashley

It's so quiet tonight! The one night I can get on and there's not much happening!


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> image


Ah yes, thank you! I've seen those before, they look quite nice!
So many sections to explore! :mf_dribble:


----------



## temerist

ashley said:


> It's so quiet tonight! The one night I can get on and there's not much happening!


 
we can change that :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> *sneaks in*
> 
> you do realise the IS a rodent chat thread :whistling2:
> 
> *sneaks out*
> 
> I know but I like it here coz I can talk about all my pets and :lol2:annoy you too
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:





ami_j said:


> image


TY That is the exact one I have for my girl gerbils the boys have the lunar moduled one lol Glyns choice


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> TY That is the exact one I have for my girl gerbils the boys have the lunar moduled one lol Glyns choice


aslong as they dont chew out i bet they are brill


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i give mine a lovely mix of hay and card and woodshavings in layers and they mix it all up


Mine get basically the same I use russell bedding shavings and toilet and kitchen roll tubes which they love to chew up and run through under all the bedding


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Mine get basically the same I use russell bedding shavings and toilet and kitchen roll tubes which they love to chew up and run through under all the bedding


i think i gave them too much this time , its all over the carpet :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> i think i gave them too much this time , its all over the carpet :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

*BOO :lol2:*


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been feeding and playing with rodents:flrt:


Iannnnnnnnnnnnnnn I wanna see a pic of your new nekkid kitty, how can I come and steal him if I dont know what he looks like?


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> :lol2:


still its better than finding a gerbil on the carpet, one escaped about a week ago :C


Shell195 said:


> *BOO :lol2:*


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


Shell195 said:


> Ive just been feeding and playing with rodents:flrt:


awwww woooo
i wonder what ditta would do if i Stole coffybean?:whistling2:


----------



## Luxy

How's my nameless dup boy doing Shell? :notworthy:

I've been thinking about "Whistler" but I'm not sure! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> still its better than finding a gerbil on the carpet, one escaped about a week ago :C
> 
> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> *awwww woooo*
> *i wonder what ditta would do if i Stole coffybean?*:whistling2:


 
I wouldnt like to put it to the test:gasp:


----------



## temerist

didnt stay in the end, only came for the day to see if cyenne got on with it, unfortunatly the cat was so stressed by the dogs it wasnt far. still needs a home though if you want it lol


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> How's my nameless dup boy doing Shell? :notworthy:
> 
> I've been thinking about "Whistler" but I'm not sure! :blush:


 
Hes fine, you have the choice of 2 boys, they are very cute:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I wouldnt like to put it to the test:gasp:


i wonder how long before she comes on and tells me off :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> Hes fine, you have the choice of 2 boys, they are very cute:flrt:


Aw, the choice is up to you!

No incest from them I presume? :gasp:

Jen & Ditta are getting the naughty ones!


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> didnt stay in the end, only came for the day to see if cyenne got on with it, unfortunatly the cat was so stressed by the dogs it wasnt far. still needs a home though if you want it lol


oooo shell get it 


ditta isnt having any cos im stealing it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Aw, the choice is up to you!
> 
> No incest from them I presume? :gasp:
> 
> Jen & Ditta are getting the naughty ones!


 
These 2 are good boys:flrt:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> These 2 are good boys:flrt:


Who's adopting them all again? I know that you're holding one, then there's Jen, Ditta & I. But who's the fifth lucky owner?


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i think i gave them too much this time , its all over the carpet :lol2:


Oh dear I am always guilty of that but i dont have carpets so its easy to clean



Shell195 said:


> *BOO :lol2:*


ARRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH dont scare me like that lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> still its better than finding a gerbil on the carpet, one escaped about a week ago :


I always know when they have escaped lol my cats give me a warning lol they get all excited go up to them but never attack which is good


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Aw, the choice is up to you!
> 
> No incest from them I presume? :gasp:
> 
> Jen & Ditta are getting the naughty ones!


Not sure if you saw this


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Not sure if you saw this
> image


Shellllllll!!!!! now you have made me want them again :flrt: They are too cute for words


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Who's adopting them all again? I know that you're holding one, then there's Jen, Ditta & I. But who's the fifth lucky owner?


 
A girl called Stacy who lives down south


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh dear I am always guilty of that but i dont have carpets so its easy to clean
> 
> 
> 
> ARRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH dont scare me like that lol


hehe i like hoovering ^^


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> didnt stay in the end, only came for the day to see if cyenne got on with it, unfortunatly the cat was so stressed by the dogs it wasnt far. still needs a home though if you want it lol


 
I wish I had a spare £700


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> hehe i like hoovering ^^


LOL not me ~I hate it and it starts my asthma off big time so lino or wooden flooring is more for me


----------



## Luxy

I did see that pic actually Shell, I think it's coffybean trying to escape from Mojo, isn't it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

God, do you ever wish you could keep them all? You must be in love!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> LOL not me ~I hate it and it starts my asthma off big time so lino or wooden flooring is more for me


i couldnt do without hoovering , i love getting all the dirt from the carpet lol got one of the hepa filter ones


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I wish I had a spare £700


pmsl you really think i would spend 700 on a cat, again lol


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> How's my nameless dup boy doing Shell? :notworthy:
> 
> I've been thinking about "Whistler" but I'm not sure! :blush:


no call him blade lol



Shell195 said:


> Ive just been feeding and playing with rodents:flrt:
> 
> 
> Iannnnnnnnnnnnnnn I wanna see a pic of your new nekkid kitty, how can I come and steal him if I dont know what he looks like?


what size viv would you say would be best for a hedgy shell i was thinking a 4 footer, dianas saying no more pets but we have 3 spare 4 footers so i'm thinking of swindling myself a yes


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> i couldnt do without hoovering , i love getting all the dirt from the carpet lol got one of the hepa filter ones


Do you not find it makes your back sore? Or is that just me?
My lower back always kills after hoovering!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> pmsl you really think i would spend 700 on a cat, again lol


 

How much?


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Do you not find it makes your back sore? Or is that just me?
> My lower back always kills after hoovering!


cylinder hoovers do after a bit, uprights arent bad


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i couldnt do without hoovering , i love getting all the dirt from the carpet lol got one of the hepa filter ones


 Lol I used to end up in hospital everymonth when I had carpets now its about three times a year lol so I am better off with sweeping the bare floor lol


----------



## temerist

200 shell


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

*random pic!*


----------



## sammy1969

Just eatin somthing will be back in a few


----------



## Luxy

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4807410&id=836100076image


Which of those is for dinner? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs586.snc3/30913_10150191743165077_836100076_12882996_405093_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


~ok before i go i have to ask why is there such a size difference lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> 200 shell


 
Bloody hell thats cheap, why?


----------



## freekygeeky

well the last few weeks have been hectic!

Ive just put up an exhibtion in the shopping centre here in cambridge.
Im hand rearing black birds
Ive had horrible losses in the mousey shed

Ive been to the summer ball!! 
Proff photos of me and lewis!

















AND ive been doing more art work, ready for the spitfire









AND ive got my second and THIRD interview with that job i went in for!

AND

I am going to France tomorrow!

AND and.. thats all i think...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> ~ok before i go i have to ask why is there such a size difference lol


not ure! never had one so small before~!!


gina, is that the car you bought?


----------



## ashley

temerist said:


> we can change that :lol2:


I'm sure you could but please don't! I have the day off tomorrow for a hospital appt so can't catch up until evening, it'll take me all night!


----------



## temerist

because it has issues shell, no socialisation, very nervouns of people, dogs etc, quite scratchy aswell


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol I used to end up in hospital everymonth when I had carpets now its about three times a year lol so I am better off with sweeping the bare floor lol


wow thats alot 



freekygeeky said:


> well the last few weeks have been hectic!
> 
> Ive just put up an exhibtion in the shopping centre here in cambridge.
> Im hand rearing black birds
> Ive had horrible losses in the mousey shed
> 
> Ive been to the summer ball!!
> Proff photos of me and lewis!
> image
> image
> 
> AND ive been doing more art work, ready for the spitfire
> image
> 
> AND ive got my second and THIRD interview with that job i went in for!
> 
> AND
> 
> I am going to France tomorrow!
> 
> AND and.. thats all i think...


wow very hectic indeed


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> wow thats alot
> 
> 
> wow very hectic indeed


far too hectic..


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> because it has issues shell, no socialisation, very nervouns of people, dogs etc, quite scratchy aswell


 
poor little sod :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Like tis Cat lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> poor little sod :bash:


you could work miracles on it i bet hun


----------



## Amalthea

Poor little furless furball


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> you could work miracles on it i bet hun


I bet she would too


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> you could work miracles on it i bet hun


 

I would take the kitten but I wouldnt pay someone £200 for the privelage of me taming it down when the breeder should have done it:bash:
Some of my best cats were feral kittens that came to me at 14 weeks old


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thanks guys, pass it on to as many as ya can hehe


----------



## ashley

Amalthea said:


> Poor little furless furball


Poor kitty but this description did make me giggle!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I would take the kitten but I wouldnt pay someone £200 for the privelage of me taming it down when the breeder should have done it:bash:


Is it the breeder that's charging?


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I would take the kitten but I wouldnt pay someone £200 for the privelage of me taming it down when the breeder should have done it:bash:


thats what i was thinking, but sadly i dont have the time it needs


----------



## Luxy

Amalthea said:


> Poor little furless furball


Cute way of putting it! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I bet she would too


yup ...


Shell195 said:


> I would take the kitten but I wouldnt pay someone £200 for the privelage of me taming it down when the breeder should have done it:bash:
> Some of my best cats were feral kittens that came to me at 14 weeks old


aww , talk to them maybe see what can be done...


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> thats what i was thinking, but sadly i dont have the time it needs


Sphynx kittens are so fugugly they are adorable, how could the breeder not handle it:bash:


----------



## Shell195

I doubt the breeder would lower the price as they know somebody will buy it:bash:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> Sphynx kittens are so fugugly they are adorable, how could the breeder not handle it:bash:



I'm sorry, I may have missed a bit here, but are you guys saying there's someone breeding pedigree kittens and not socialising them, _at all_? :gasp:

How can that even happen? Are they locked away from people or something? What way are they being kept?


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> I'm sorry, I may have missed a bit here, but are you guys saying there's someone breeding pedigree kittens and not socialising them, _at all_? :gasp:
> 
> How can that even happen? Are they locked away from people or something? What way are they being kept?


 
Ian can answer that as I only know the same as you


----------



## Amalthea

ashley said:


> Poor kitty but this description did make me giggle!





Luxy said:


> Cute way of putting it! :2thumb:


*bows* I have my moments... Although, they're few and far between!! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

night gorgeous girlies and ian...... :lol2:


----------



## temerist

the person who owns it isnt the breeder, but then also isnt the first home after the breeder that it has. seems far to many people have the passed the buck onto someone else with the kittie


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> night gorgeous girlies and ian...... :lol2:


 Night hun


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> night gorgeous girlies and ian...... :lol2:


night hun


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp:
shell you missed my earlier post i was just asking what size viv would you say would be best for a hedgy shell i was thinking a 4 footer, dianas saying no more pets but we have 3 spare 4 footers so i'm thinking of swindling myself a yes


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> the person who owns it isnt the breeder, but then also isnt the first home after the breeder that it has. seems far to many people have the passed the buck onto someone else with the kittie


Such a shame I may not be a fan of Sphynx but it does seem a shame that this poor little thing has had to go through all this it really makes me wonder why people do this


----------



## Luxy

Night Cat!

Heh heh, I'll keep my eye out for more gems from you Jen! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> night gorgeous girlies and ian...... :lol2:


 :gasp: ecuse me i'm not gorgeous


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Luxy said:


> Night Cat!
> 
> Heh heh, I'll keep my eye out for more gems from you Jen! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


one of my adult rabbits went tonight by the way..... and i cried in front of her new owner! so god knows how i will be when winter goes 

xxx


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :gasp:
> shell you missed my earlier post i was just asking what size viv would you say would be best for a hedgy shell i was thinking a 4 footer, dianas saying no more pets but we have 3 spare 4 footers so i'm thinking of swindling myself a yes


Sorry Tom I did miss this. When I get my vivs built I am getting a 4 stack of 4ft ones but dont forget to make sure you add extra ventilation


----------



## Shell195

Bloody hell Ian, I need this kitten but right at this minute dont have £200 spare as weve been decorating etc. Why not last week:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Night, Cat!!

That poor kitty!!!


----------



## Luxy

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> one of my adult rabbits went tonight by the way..... and i cried in front of her new owner! so god knows how i will be when winter goes
> 
> xxx


:gasp:

Are you 100% set on parting with them all? If you want to keep her then I'll understand, I couldn't bear the thought of taking her away from you knowing how much you love her!

If you do want to discuss it PM me by all means, I'll understand!
I'm not a (complete) monster!


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: ecuse me i'm not gorgeous


 
and youre not a girly either:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> and youre not a girly either:whistling2:


 that was the joke :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> that was the joke :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2:


----------



## temerist

oh and just to let you all know i did have very odd dreams last night but sadly no lesbians :censor:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Well, the nurse gave me ibuprophen..... She said if there's no improvement after taking it for the next two days, to call and make the dr give me an appt for Friday.


Bloody hell Jen, I could have told you that and I'm not a nurse!!! :roll:

Anyway hope it helps - but don't forget, don't take it on an empty stomach!

Well, Barry went out with the dog and I came on here. It's taken me so long to read all the pages that have been posted since I was on earlier that I've just heard him come back in! :gasp:

I've been painting my nails with my new nail kit and so couldn't do anything till the varnish properly hardened! :blush:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> oh and just to let you all know i did have very odd dreams last night but sadly no lesbians :censor:


hamsters?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> oh and just to let you all know i did have very odd dreams last night but sadly no lesbians :censor:


 
What a damn shame LMAO:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Jen, I could have told you that and I'm not a nurse!!! :roll:
> 
> Anyway hope it helps - but don't forget, don't take it on an empty stomach!
> 
> Well, Barry went out with the dog and I came on here. It's taken me so long to read all the pages that have been posted since I was on earlier that I've just heard him come back in! :gasp:
> 
> I've been painting my nails with my new nail kit and so couldn't do anything till the varnish properly hardened! :blush:


what colour


----------



## Luxy

Oh no... I hope Cat's not gone to bed feeling sad!

I bought Winter from her, but if she wants to keep her I have no intention of taking her away!
I know how hard it is to part with babies, I couldn't even bring myself to rehome whole litters of mice sometimes!

If anyone's talking to her before I get a chance, will you tell her to drop me a PM if she wants to talk about it?

I have to go to bed myself now, I have a pain in my tummy!
Goodnight everyone!


----------



## sammy1969

Aww shame Ian

Night Luxy sleep well


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Luxy said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Are you 100% set on parting with them all? If you want to keep her then I'll understand, I couldn't bear the thought of taking her away from you knowing how much you love her!
> 
> If you do want to discuss it PM me by all means, I'll understand!
> I'm not a (complete) monster!


 
thats very kind of you hun, i do love her you are right, but i have decided to sell them and im not goin back on it. i just wish they were all goin at the same time, as i dont want to be left with some without the others if that makes sense. i think it cos she will be so far away. but i have a good feelin about you and think she will be in a wonderful home, and i can keep in touch with you about how she is doing. 

i will be heart broken for a few weeks after theyve all gone, but itll get better

dont feel bad x

just need help findin the others good homes so if you know anyone looking to buy lovely rex, send them my way please x


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thats very kind of you hun, i do love her you are right, but i have decided to sell them and im not goin back on it. i just wish they were all goin at the same time, as i dont want to be left with some without the others if that makes sense. i think it cos she will be so far away. but i have a good feelin about you and think she will be in a wonderful home, and i can keep in touch with you about how she is doing.
> 
> i will be heart broken for a few weeks after theyve all gone, but itll get better
> 
> dont feel bad x
> 
> just need help findin the others good homes so if you know anyone looking to buy lovely rex, send them my way please x


Can I ask what they are hun


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> Can I ask what they are hun


mini rex rabbits hun


----------



## Luxy

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thats very kind of you hun, i do love her you are right, but i have decided to sell them and im not goin back on it. i just wish they were all goin at the same time, as i dont want to be left with some without the others if that makes sense. i think it cos she will be so far away. but i have a good feelin about you and think she will be in a wonderful home, and i can keep in touch with you about how she is doing.
> 
> i will be heart broken for a few weeks after theyve all gone, but itll get better
> 
> dont feel bad x
> 
> just need help findin the others good homes so if you know anyone looking to buy lovely rex, send them my way please x


Got your PM Cat.

Don't worry, she's going to a very good home. Your feeling about me is right, I'm a good 'un! :2thumb:

And you will be kept up to date all the time, maybe too often! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I understand your reasons for letting them all go, but I thought I'd offer you the chance to reconsider just in case. Sometimes people have second thoughts about these things, I would always respect someone's wishes if they felt they couldn't go ahead with parting with a pet!

Still, feel free to talk to me about it in the meantime if you want to.

Goodnight furrealz everyone!
I'm growing to love you all!


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mini rex rabbits hun


Oh If only you were nearer THey are so cute and i nearly came home with one today that I feel in love with at Haskins


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> what colour


This colour. It's more wine/maroon colour than it looks here, slightly sparkly and I used 3 stencils


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> This colour. It's more wine/maroon colour than it looks here, slightly sparkly and I used 3 stencils
> 
> image


Very nice me like


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> oh and just to let you all know i did have very odd dreams last night but sadly no lesbians :censor:


 Richard Gere :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Got your PM Cat.
> 
> Don't worry, she's going to a very good home. Your feeling about me is right, I'm a good 'un! :2thumb:
> 
> And you will be kept up to date all the time, maybe too often! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I understand your reasons for letting them all go, but I thought I'd offer you the chance to reconsider just in case. Sometimes people have second thoughts about these things, I would always respect someone's wishes if they felt they couldn't go ahead with parting with a pet!
> 
> Still, feel free to talk to me about it in the meantime if you want to.
> 
> Goodnight furrealz everyone!
> *I'm growing to love you all*!


awwww nn


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Luxy said:


> Got your PM Cat.
> 
> Don't worry, she's going to a very good home. Your feeling about me is right, I'm a good 'un! :2thumb:
> 
> And you will be kept up to date all the time, maybe too often! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I understand your reasons for letting them all go, but I thought I'd offer you the chance to reconsider just in case. Sometimes people have second thoughts about these things, I would always respect someone's wishes if they felt they couldn't go ahead with parting with a pet!
> 
> Still, feel free to talk to me about it in the meantime if you want to.
> 
> Goodnight furrealz everyone!
> I'm growing to love you all!


im just soft, once they are gone i will heal, just will be hard at first

night all, if i dont get to bed i wont make the gym before work at 6am!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Jen, I could have told you that and I'm not a nurse!!! :roll:
> 
> Anyway hope it helps - but don't forget, don't take it on an empty stomach!


Still painful... But I'll do this for a couple days. *shrugs* She said that this would have been the first port of call from the doctor, as well.



temerist said:


> oh and just to let you all know i did have very odd dreams last night but sadly no lesbians :censor:


Awww... Poor Ian!



feorag said:


> This colour. It's more wine/maroon colour than it looks here, slightly sparkly and I used 3 stencils
> 
> image


I LOVE that!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Night to the people who have already gone to bed

Fab nails Eileen, I never have them as I keep them cut short or when I go to the sanctuary they end up disgusting:lol2:

Jen I hope the tablets work for you, Naproxen would have been far better though


----------



## temerist

anyway wenches ive had a long and tiring day.

im off to bed

goodnight all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> anyway wenches ive had a long and tiring day.
> 
> im off to bed
> 
> goodnight all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


night


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> anyway wenches ive had a long and tiring day.
> 
> im off to bed
> 
> goodnight all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nite hun sleep well xxx


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> anyway wenches ive had a long and tiring day.
> 
> im off to bed
> 
> goodnight all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Night Ian I hope you have the dreams you want:whistling2:


----------



## ashley

Ian, I don't eat cheese much but still have weird dreams and talk in my sleep too. I once told Stuart to watch out for the fish and not stand on it, he asked where it was and I said "it's ok, it's up there" and pointed on top of the chest of drawers :lol2: I also have a habit of creating weird animals in my sleep like catfish cats (It looks like a cat in a silver fish suit with spots on it and you can see it's legs moving to swim. It has a furry head the same as a domestic cat???) and raccoon bears (A panda which is small and lives in trees, and has a raccoons tail, oh and is black and red stripes like dennis the menace) :blush:

Anyway, thats my washing done so off to bed in a minute, night all and I hope it's a better day tomorrow for many people x


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> This colour. It's more wine/maroon colour than it looks here, slightly sparkly and I used 3 stencils
> 
> image


oooh pretty


temerist said:


> anyway wenches ive had a long and tiring day.
> 
> im off to bed
> 
> goodnight all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


night ian


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Night Ian I hope you have the dreams you want:whistling2:


 :gasp: you want to be in his dreams


----------



## ami_j

shell did i hear mention u have facebook?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen I hope the tablets work for you, Naproxen would have been far better though


Well, we shall see. I'm not noticing any difference so far :bash: It woulda been nice to be given something that might actually help me sleep, but hey ho.



temerist said:


> anyway wenches ive had a long and tiring day.
> 
> im off to bed
> 
> goodnight all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sweet dreams, Ian!!


----------



## feorag

Thank you everyone. I'm really liking this Konad stuff - it's a bit fiddly, but once you get the hang of it, it's really easy to use. I've ordered a french manicure one from Malaysia and am waiting for it to come so I can have lacey patterns etc.



ashley said:


> Ian, I don't eat cheese much but still have weird dreams and talk in my sleep too. I once told Stuart to watch out for the fish and not stand on it, he asked where it was and I said "it's ok, it's up there" and pointed on top of the chest of drawers :lol2: x


I talk in my sleep too Ashley. In the early days when I first moved in with Barry he used to talk to me when I was asleep if I woke him up talking. Apparently he used to ask me leading questions like "where's Barry" and what areyou doing to try and catch me out! :lol2:

Once I must have been dreaming I was in a war and fighting in trenches cos I woke him up shouting "get down", so he asked me why and I apparently said " cos they'll shoot you" and he asked who 'they' were and I said "the enemy" - couldn't remember a thing about it when I woke up.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: you want to be in his dreams


 

Watch it buster:Na_Na_Na_Na:





ami_j said:


> shell did i hear mention u have facebook?


[email protected] feel free to add me, that goes to you all although Im not often on it:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Well, we shall see. I'm not noticing any difference so far :bash: It woulda been nice to be given something that might actually help me sleep, but hey ho.


Hun have you thought of trying a tens machine to help with the pain I know oyu can get them from boots and they do help


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm really liking this Konad stuff - it's a bit fiddly, but once you get the hang of it, it's really easy to use. I've ordered a french manicure one from Malaysia and am waiting for it to come so I can have lacey patterns etc.
> 
> I talk in my sleep too Ashley. In the early days when I first moved in with Barry he used to talk to me when I was asleep if I woke him up talking. Apparently he used to ask me leading questions like "where's Barry" and what areyou doing to try and catch me out! :lol2:
> 
> Once I must have been dreaming I was in a war and fighting in trenches cos I woke him up shouting "get down", so he asked me why and I apparently said " cos they'll shoot you" and he asked who 'they' were and I said "the enemy" - couldn't remember a thing about it when I woke up.


 
PMSL:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Watch it buster:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] feel free to add me, that goes to you all although Im not often on it:lol2:


may I add you to please hun


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm really liking this Konad stuff - it's a bit fiddly, but once you get the hang of it, it's really easy to use. I've ordered a french manicure one from Malaysia and am waiting for it to come so I can have lacey patterns etc.
> 
> I talk in my sleep too Ashley. In the early days when I first moved in with Barry he used to talk to me when I was asleep if I woke him up talking. Apparently he used to ask me leading questions like "where's Barry" and what areyou doing to try and catch me out! :lol2:
> 
> Once I must have been dreaming I was in a war and fighting in trenches cos I woke him up shouting "get down", so he asked me why and I apparently said " cos they'll get you" and he asked who 'they' were and I said "the enemy" - couldn't remember a thing about it when I woke up.


HAHAHAHAHAHA

i talk in my sleep too , and normally its just mumble apparently , but its not like i have anyone in my room to listen. there is one documented case when i was asleep staying at my mums friends and her daughter in the room and i said
" they wouldnt let him on the plane would they?" :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Watch it buster:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] feel free to add me, that goes to you all although Im not often on it:lol2:


added...wooo thats most of you now its like having a pokedex..eileen you got facebook? gotta catch em all LMAOPMP


sammy1969 said:


> Hun have you thought of trying a tens machine to help with the pain I know oyu can get them from boots and they do help


my mum has one i have to really push her to put it on tho lol even though it helps


----------



## sammy1969

I talk in my sleep too apparently i can hold a proper conversaton lol drives Glyn insane at times as he isnt sure if I am awake or not lol till i snore loudly lol


----------



## RhianB87

Does anyone have any good tricks to cutting a cats claws? I have run out of ideas!


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> added...wooo thats most of you now its like having a pokedex..eileen you got facebook? gotta catch em all LMAOPMP
> 
> my mum has one i have to really push her to put it on tho lol even though it helps


I have one to but must admit i am like oyur mum and only use it when my pain is intensely bad


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Hun have you thought of trying a tens machine to help with the pain I know oyu can get them from boots and they do help


 
Not tried anything yet, really..... :blush:

I never remember my dreams.... I sometimes talk, though. Gary on the other hand, has AMAZINGLY filthy dreams!! I wish we could bottle his dreams and sell 'em! We'd be loaded! :lol2: When he's having a naughty dream, he's very easy to get talking, as well. And although we've been together for over 8 years, I am still always in them, which is flattering :lol2: Although, there's usually somebody else there, as well! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

FallenAngel said:


> Does anyone have any good tricks to cutting a cats claws? I have run out of ideas!


When doing mine I wrap them in a thick towel so they cant claw with any other paws and cant escape either works when giving tablets too


----------



## sammy1969

It may well be worth a try they cost around £40 but it is money well spent and it saves having to take pills and the have a range of settings and levels of pain relief


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I have one to but must admit i am like oyur mum and only use it when my pain is intensely bad


no shes stubborn and wont admit she needs it


Amalthea said:


> Not tried anything yet, really..... :blush:
> 
> I never remember my dreams.... I sometimes talk, though. Gary on the other hand, has AMAZINGLY filthy dreams!! I wish we could bottle his dreams and sell 'em! We'd be loaded! :lol2: When he's having a naughty dream, he's very easy to get talking, as well. And although we've been together for over 8 years, I am still always in them, which is flattering :lol2: Although, there's usually somebody else there, as well! :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I may look into that  Be handy to have around, anyways, I'd imagine..... Thanx a bunch, Sammy


----------



## Amalthea

On THAT note, I think I am heading off to bed to TRY to sleep... Since i have to be out of the house at stupid o'clock in the morning >.< Night, everybody!!


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> I may look into that  Be handy to have around, anyways, I'd imagine..... Thanx a bunch, Sammy


Oh it is works for all types of pain including migraine and that one week we all have to endure lol

Night hun SLeep well


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like it'd be a VERY good investment, indeed!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> ..eileen you got facebook? gotta catch em all LMAOPMP


Bloody Hell if I went on facebook as well I'd get nothing done! Haven't got time for anything cos of RFUK without doing other networking thingies!!



FallenAngel said:


> Does anyone have any good tricks to cutting a cats claws? I have run out of ideas!


I sit my cats on their bums on my knee facing away from me so all 4 legs are kind of in the air, then grab a foot and clip away.

I did used to do my cousin's Burmese who was *very *difficult and they just couldn't manage him cos he'd bite them or scratch them whenever they tried. He fell out of a window when he was young and broke the bones in his feet so he couldn't retract his claws and keeping his nails trimmed was quite important for his walking.

I used to lie on the floor in front of the fire with him when he was sleeping and do about 3 or 4 at a time before he'd swipe at me. Then I'd just wait until he dozed off and do a few more.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> On THAT note, I think I am heading off to bed to TRY to sleep... Since i have to be out of the house at stupid o'clock in the morning >.< Night, everybody!!


night jen


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Sounds like it'd be a VERY good investment, indeed!! *lol*


It is one of the best investments i have made lol helps alot wiht my arthritis and FMS pain especially


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm really liking this Konad stuff - it's a bit fiddly, but once you get the hang of it, it's really easy to use. I've ordered a french manicure one from Malaysia and am waiting for it to come so I can have lacey patterns etc.
> 
> I talk in my sleep too Ashley. In the early days when I first moved in with Barry he used to talk to me when I was asleep if I woke him up talking. Apparently he used to ask me leading questions like "where's Barry" and what areyou doing to try and catch me out! :lol2:
> 
> Once I must have been dreaming I was in a war and fighting in trenches cos I woke him up shouting "get down", so he asked me why and I apparently said " cos they'll shoot you" and he asked who 'they' were and I said "the enemy" - couldn't remember a thing about it when I woke up.


 i remember watching a war film with my dad about a POW camp and he fell asleep in the middle about 10 mins later he start jolting to his side and making like mummbles and crying sounds, anyway when he woke up he told me he was having a dream about hittler kicking him so then i said i guessed so and told him what he'd been doing :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Maybe he was fighting in the same war as I was! :lol2:

Well that's me off to bed now too. Night everyone!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: Maybe he was fighting in the same war as I was! :lol2:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now too. Night everyone!


night eileen 
who is left?


----------



## sammy1969

night Eileen sleep well 
I'm off for the night too see everyone tomorrow unless you want me to stay Jaime


----------



## tomwilson

night to those who have gone 
i'm still here jaime


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im here now Jaime & Tom : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im here now Jaime & Tom : victory:


 hey coll hows it going


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> night to those who have gone
> i'm still here jaime


:2thumb:


Zoo-Man said:


> Im here now Jaime & Tom : victory:


collllll :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Me too but only for a bit


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Me too but only for a bit


wooo  
not that your going that your still here


----------



## sammy1969

I am stillhere to lol as you didnt answer me Jaime lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im ok thanks Tom. Clark is at the hospital tomorrow for his ENT appointment. We are hoping he might be told some info about the operation on his vocal chords he needs, & when it will be.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks Tom. Clark is at the hospital tomorrow for his ENT appointment. We are hoping he might be told some info about the operation on his vocal chords he needs, & when it will be.


 fingers crossed dude


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I am stillhere to lol as you didnt answer me Jaime lol


didnt i :C sorry hun what u ask?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks Tom. Clark is at the hospital tomorrow for his ENT appointment. We are hoping he might be told some info about the operation on his vocal chords he needs, & when it will be.


awww poor clark


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: You lot make me laugh


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You lot make me laugh


yyyyyyy?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yyyyyyy?


 i want to know too :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys.


----------



## Shell195

You are all so random:lol2: It makes me laugh:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> You are all so random:lol2: It makes me laugh:2thumb:


awwww


----------



## Luxy

I'm back for a mo and I need some advice!

Can anyone name a few of the mods in the exotics and domestics sections?
I need some help!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> You are all so random:lol2: It makes me laugh:2thumb:


 doesn't help when i go off on one of my tangents :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> I'm back for a mo and I need some advice!
> 
> Can anyone name a few of the mods in the exotics and domestics sections?
> I need some help!


um wohic i think .... cornmorphs is always dead helpful


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> night Eileen sleep well
> I'm off for the night too see everyone tomorrow unless you want me to stay Jaime


oh i feel bad now i didnt see this  yes sammy you must always stay cos your aweome :


----------



## Zoo-Man

Luxy said:


> I'm back for a mo and I need some advice!
> 
> Can anyone name a few of the mods in the exotics and domestics sections?
> I need some help!


Bothrops is nice. There is also Athravan, although I have PMd her twice recently with no reply.


----------



## Luxy

Thanks ami_j and Zoo-Man!
I'll drop them a PM, hopefully they'll have a second for me!
:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Thanks ami_j and Zoo-Man!
> I'll drop them a PM, hopefully they'll have a second for me!
> :2thumb:


good luck 


question guys...why did zebedee always say time for bed, how did he sleep all springy...or was he part of the bed


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> didnt i :C sorry hun what u ask?


If yu wanted me to stay for abit longer lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> good luck
> 
> 
> question guys...why did zebedee always say time for bed, how did he sleep all springy...or was he part of the bed


He was probably so doped up on whatever crap it is the stoners smoke/swallow/inject that he didnt know what he was on about :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> He was probably so doped up on whatever crap it is the stoners smoke/swallow/inject that he didnt know what he was on about :whistling2:


 Well it was written by someone who was well out of it on something lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> If yu wanted me to stay for abit longer lol


awww  dont make urself tired hun if you need to sleep you sleep but yeah im happy to have you stay ^^


Zoo-Man said:


> He was probably so doped up on whatever crap it is the stoners smoke/swallow/inject that he didnt know what he was on about :whistling2:


lol one of my rats is called dylan


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awww  dont make urself tired hun if you need to sleep you sleep but yeah im happy to have you stay ^^
> 
> lol one of my rats is called dylan


Im not hun I have woken up again lol mind the fact that Nero is being a pain might have something to do with it


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Im not hun I have woken up again lol mind the fact that Nero is being a pain might have something to do with it


i had an annoying nero was a bird lol wouldnt shut up


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i had an annoying nero was a bird lol wouldnt shut up


Lol maybe it has to do with the name lol coz this little monster is being a right pain lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol maybe it has to do with the name lol coz this little monster is being a right pain lol


lol maybe....

haha i wanna kno what was in that cake my mum bought XD


----------



## sammy1969

Oh do you now lol


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Jaime, Ditta is going to be sooooooooo mad


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh do you now lol


lotsa SUGAR


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Jaime, Ditta is going to be sooooooooo mad


I just realised what she has done and yep Ditta is going to be insanely mad lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lotsa SUGAR


 Oh dear one hyper Jaime lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Jaime, Ditta is going to be sooooooooo mad


no she wont lol look at your sig only 14 days til she gets coffybean she will be happy ^^


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I just realised what she has done and yep Ditta is going to be insanely mad lol


:halo:


sammy1969 said:


> Oh dear one hyper Jaime lol


BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sammy1969

Me thinks someone is bouncing off the walls due to a sugar rush lol


----------



## Shell195

Night you mad people I will catch up in the morning before I go to the sanctuary x


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :halo:
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA


 she might not notice it took me a while to get what you guys meant


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Me thinks someone is bouncing off the walls due to a sugar rush lol


*giggles*

i bet eileen in the morning is all...omg you night people wrote so much :lol2:
teehee


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night you mad people I will catch up in the morning before I go to the sanctuary x


night shell ^^


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell sleep well


----------



## tomwilson

g'night shell


----------



## sammy1969

time for me to come off here for the night See you all tomorrow night all


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> time for me to come off here for the night See you all tomorrow night all


me too im falling asleep
night sam and night guys 

curse you col you win again :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> me too im falling asleep
> night sam and night guys
> 
> curse you col you win again :lol2:


Surely my prize must get better each time I win? :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

morning :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

temerist said:


> morning :2thumb:


Morning .

I missed your post before Tom saying that you hope I didn't find you weird or something like that. I didn't! I was just a bit concerned because Martin said he needed to be sick and left like 20 minutes before you came. But I thought you were cool :2thumb:

Luxy and Jaime.. Do you guys play Pokemon? :gasp:

This morning I moved everyone up to the pet room. Except for Dippy of course because he's naturally too good for the pet room. According to Martin. I don't mind though. All of my babies are in the one place now. : victory:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> *giggles*
> 
> i bet eileen in the morning is all...omg you night people wrote so much :lol2:
> teehee


Got it in one! :2thumb: I've read some of it but haven't time to read it all.

I'm off out in about 5 minutes with Anyday Anne - shoppy day at Royal Quays Shopping outlet!


----------



## Shell195

Morning 

I had the most bizarre dreams last night, they involved the office that gives out birth certificates, phone calls, hamsters , the sanctuary and Ian:blush:

Im off to the sanctuary now see you all later:2thumb:
Forgot to say I have managed to find a female Duprasi near to me as I have just had a pm:no1:


----------



## temerist

you dreamt about me??? :lol2:

i dreamt i was a girl in infant school, it was really odd

any emails from preloved person?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Forgot to say I have managed to find a female Duprasi near to me as I have just had a pm:no1:


Yay :2thumb:. This has me really excited!

I always have weird dreams. Most of them are really gory and it weirds me out because I hate gory things :blush:.

I dream so much but I can't remember pretty much anything about last nights. I know I had at least three but I can only remember little parts of each.


----------



## Cillah

For Tom..










My mum was dying for a photo so I ended up taking one this morning. (She doesn't know what a hamster is so she was very excited) But he was pretty sleepy so I left him in his house. But that's him =D


----------



## ditta

OMG im totally gobsmacked and pmsl at all your siggys:lol2::lol2::lol2: and jamie:bash::bash::bash: you will never get away with her................i really cant stop laughing.....and im in pain with lady troubles, but i dont care anymore......thanks guys best pain killer around:lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

mine didnt work properly, i couldnt figure out the link so just copied the picture, so everyday is 15 days till you get coffybean according to my siggy :bash:


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> mine didnt work properly, i couldnt figure out the link so just copied the picture, so everyday is 15 days till you get coffybean according to my siggy :bash:


 but at least you tried ian..........im amazed i really am :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> morning


hey ian 


Cillah said:


> Morning.
> 
> I missed your post before Tom saying that you hope I didn't find you weird or something like that. I didn't! I was just a bit concerned because Martin said he needed to be sick and left like 20 minutes before you came. But I thought you were cool
> 
> Luxy and Jaime.. Do you guys play Pokemon? :gasp:
> 
> This morning I moved everyone up to the pet room. Except for Dippy of course because he's naturally too good for the pet room. According to Martin. I don't mind though. All of my babies are in the one place now. : victory:


yes lol pokemon geek XD


feorag said:


> Got it in one! :2thumb: I've read some of it but haven't time to read it all.
> 
> I'm off out in about 5 minutes with Anyday Anne - shoppy day at Royal Quays Shopping outlet!


BAHAHA last night was mad XD


Shell195 said:


> Morning
> 
> I had the most bizarre dreams last night, they involved the office that gives out birth certificates, phone calls, *hamsters* , the sanctuary and *Ian*:blush:
> 
> Im off to the sanctuary now see you all later:2thumb:
> Forgot to say I have managed to find a female Duprasi near to me as I have just had a pm:no1:


ooer  congrats yay another dup 


temerist said:


> you dreamt about me??? :lol2:
> 
> i dreamt i was a girl in infant school, it was really odd
> 
> any emails from preloved person?


that is ODD lol


Cillah said:


> For Tom..
> 
> image
> 
> My mum was dying for a photo so I ended up taking one this morning. (She doesn't know what a hamster is so she was very excited) But he was pretty sleepy so I left him in his house. But that's him =D


awwww cute ^^


ditta said:


> OMG im totally gobsmacked and pmsl at all your siggys:lol2::lol2::lol2: and jamie:bash::bash::bash: you will never get away with her................i really cant stop laughing.....and im in pain with lady troubles, but i dont care anymore......thanks guys best pain killer around:lol2::lol2:





ditta said:


> but at least you tried ian..........im amazed i really am :lol2:


lol im teasing you ditta i wouldnt steal her from you i know how much you loves her :flrt: i just wanted to see if you noticed a different one amongsnt the many hehe


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Morning .
> 
> I missed your post before Tom saying that you hope I didn't find you weird or something like that. I didn't! I was just a bit concerned because Martin said he needed to be sick and left like 20 minutes before you came. But I thought you were cool :2thumb:
> 
> Luxy, Tom and Jaime.. Do you guys play Pokemon? :gasp:
> 
> This morning I moved everyone up to the pet room. Except for Dippy of course because he's naturally too good for the pet room. According to Martin. I don't mind though. All of my babies are in the one place now. : victory:


 hows he doing today anyway
btw i fixed your pokemon bit


----------



## ami_j

lol i gotta go my mum wants the computer i leave you with this little account that the world is going mad 
Police Force Train Dogs to Headbutt | K9 Magazine


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> For Tom..
> 
> image
> 
> My mum was dying for a photo so I ended up taking one this morning. (She doesn't know what a hamster is so she was very excited) But he was pretty sleepy so I left him in his house. But that's him =D


 aww he look super happy


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> aww he look super happy


He has settled in fine. I thought he might be a little funny because it's a new place but he's been up and about and is coming up to the cage bars whenever we go past. It's very sweet


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I KNOW I posted this morning before I left for catalogue launch, but it's gone now. Meh.










And me and one of the other girls (although, I look just slightly crazy!)


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Well, I KNOW I posted this morning before I left for catalogue launch, but it's gone now. Meh.
> 
> image
> 
> And me and one of the other girls (although, I look just slightly crazy!)
> 
> image


how odd that posts keep going :S

looks like you had fun jen , how are you feeling today?


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> how odd that posts keep going :S
> 
> looks like you had fun jen , how are you feeling today?


 i think we all can see how shes feeling jamie:mf_dribble:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* It's not throbbing today, but it's back to just moving certain (normal) ways sends shooting pain down my leg.


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* It's not throbbing today, but it's back to just moving certain (normal) ways sends shooting pain down my leg.


 did the tablets help atall jen?


----------



## Amalthea

Not one bit....


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i think we all can see how shes feeling jamie:mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


behave yaself :lol2:


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm really liking this Konad stuff - it's a bit fiddly, but once you get the hang of it, it's really easy to use. I've ordered a french manicure one from Malaysia and am waiting for it to come so I can have lacey patterns etc.
> 
> I talk in my sleep too Ashley. In the early days when I first moved in with Barry he used to talk to me when I was asleep if I woke him up talking. Apparently he used to ask me leading questions like "where's Barry" and what areyou doing to try and catch me out! :lol2:
> 
> Once I must have been dreaming I was in a war and fighting in trenches cos I woke him up shouting "get down", so he asked me why and I apparently said " cos they'll shoot you" and he asked who 'they' were and I said "the enemy" - couldn't remember a thing about it when I woke up.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one! I have arguments in my sleep with my brother and have punched the wall thinking it was him and woken myself up. My dreams are crazy, Stu thinks it's funny and talks back to me then then takes great pleasure in the mornings telling me what I was saying :bash:



temerist said:


> mine didnt work properly, i couldnt figure out the link so just copied the picture, so everyday is 15 days till you get coffybean according to my siggy :bash:


I couldn't work it out either so I copied yours so mine will be wrong too :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Well, I KNOW I posted this morning before I left for catalogue launch, but it's gone now. Meh.
> 
> image
> 
> And me and one of the other girls (although, I look just slightly crazy!)
> 
> image


I love your hair Jen! I can never get mine that straight and the colour is gorgeous too!

I'm starting to think I smell, only Eileen replies to me :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* My color is so faded right now!! I need to redo it. It was really dark purple with bright pink strips.... Thanx, though


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I had the most bizarre dreams last night, they involved the office that gives out birth certificates, phone calls, hamsters , the sanctuary and Ian:blush:
> 
> Im off to the sanctuary now see you all later:2thumb:
> Forgot to say I have managed to find a female Duprasi near to me as I have just had a pm:no1:


You dreamed about Ian :gasp: Ooohhh!!!

Excellent news about the Dup, I will continue to mention one to Baz and see if he can find somewhere where I could put one. The problem is that I like all my critters around me and I'm so over-furnished there's nowhere I can think of in the living room to put a wee hoosey for it!


Amalthea said:


> Well, I KNOW I posted this morning before I left for catalogue launch, but it's gone now. Meh.
> 
> And me and one of the other girls (although, I look just slightly crazy!)


Ooh, get you! As my friend Anyday Anne would say if we were walking towards you "Here's me t*ts, me *rse is following" :lol2:


ditta said:


> i think we all can see how shes feeling jamie:mf_dribble:


As long as nobody is feeling her! :lol2:



ashley said:


> I'm starting to think I smell, only Eileen replies to me :whistling2:


that's cos I love you! In a non-lesleybean way of course! :grin1:

Barry used to have great convos with me in my sleep and then tell me about it all in the morning, but after 28 years I think the novelty has worn off.

Ditta you can blame that wife of yours for my siggie, cos she sent it to me to put on. I PMSL when I saw them all too! It took you a while to notice it though! :crazy:

Course now I'm all confused cos I keep seeing the ticker and thinking it's you, but now it's everybody!!!

Well good shopping day - spent a bloody fortune again, but hey, it's only money!!! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

evening :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all just back from the sanctuary and read the pm`s about my new Dup girl Im picking up tomorrow:no1: Shes 4/5 months old and sounds adorable:flrt:
My dream was VERY strange and a bit rude too:blush: Maybe I have secret lustings for Ian :gasp: PMSL:lol2:
I now need to go and get bathed and changed so will be back soon


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Ooh, get you! As my friend Anyday Anne would say if we were walking towards you "Here's me t*ts, me *rse is following" :lol2:


Love it!!! :lol2: 

Nice siggy, Ian :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Evening all just back from the sanctuary and read the pm`s about my new Dup girl Im picking up tomorrow:no1: Shes 4/5 months old and sounds adorable:flrt:
> My dream was VERY strange and a bit rude too:blush: *Maybe I have secret lustings for Ian* :gasp: PMSL:lol2:
> I now need to go and get bathed and changed so will be back soon


cant wait to hear all about it :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Love it!!! :lol2:
> 
> Nice siggy, Ian :whistling2:


it is isnt it, I found them :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Didja now?? Don't know where you coulda stumbled upon those!!

Gary's response to that pic was "there's a Gary missing from the middle of this picture" *lol*


----------



## ashley

Amalthea said:


> *lol* My color is so faded right now!! I need to redo it. It was really dark purple with bright pink strips.... Thanx, though


I love the colour it is in the photo's, maybe because I'm used to looking for more subtle colours for work. I used to have mine black with bright pink stripes when I was at uni but now have to be more 'respectable' :whip:



feorag said:


> You dreamed about Ian :gasp: Ooohhh!!!
> 
> Excellent news about the Dup, I will continue to mention one to Baz and see if he can find somewhere where I could put one. The problem is that I like all my critters around me and I'm so over-furnished there's nowhere I can think of in the living room to put a wee hoosey for it!
> Ooh, get you! As my friend Anyday Anne would say if we were walking towards you "Here's me t*ts, me *rse is following" :lol2:As long as nobody is feeling her! :lol2:
> 
> that's cos I love you! In a non-lesleybean way of course! :grin1:
> 
> Barry used to have great convos with me in my sleep and then tell me about it all in the morning, but after 28 years I think the novelty has worn off.
> 
> Ditta you can blame that wife of yours for my siggie, cos she sent it to me to put on. I PMSL when I saw them all too! It took you a while to notice it though! :crazy:
> 
> Course now I'm all confused cos I keep seeing the ticker and thinking it's you, but now it's everybody!!!
> 
> Well good shopping day - spent a bloody fortune again, but hey, it's only money!!! :lol2:


Aww thanks Eileen :flrt: 

I think my mum's going to be dragging me round the shops on Sunday. Still haven't found wedding shoes that I like but don't cost the earth so I'll be skint :lol2:



temerist said:


> evening :notworthy:


Hi Ian, love your sig! It made me laugh after a bit of a rubbish day :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Meh... Don't do respectable *lol*


----------



## ditta

just wanted to say a great big HELLO to ashley, loving your siggy




and love your siggy too ian:whistling2:


----------



## ashley

ditta said:


> just wanted to say a great big HELLO to ashley, loving your siggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and love your siggy too ian:whistling2:



Haha, hello Ditta, I'm afraid I fail on the sig thing though, I tried copying but it just gave a link think so I copied Ians :lol2:

I'm going to be so bored tonight. I'm not usually home from work yet and I've been home, seen to the animals, had tea and it's not even 6.30! And now my nose won't stop bleeding, I've lost enough blood today with the blood tests :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe have a relaxing movie night? 

Do you get bad nose bleeds often??


----------



## ashley

Amalthea said:


> Maybe have a relaxing movie night?
> 
> Do you get bad nose bleeds often??


I never normally get any but have had a couple of really minor ones the last two weeks or so but this one keeps starting again whenever I get it to stop. Maybe it's just stress.

I think I'm going to catch up on some of the stuff I've recorded and catch up with all the threads I've missed. It's nice in a way having nothing to do and with Stu being offshore I have peace and can be lazy


----------



## Amalthea

Lazy can be good


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Lazy can be good


 lazy is excellant:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Luxy

ditta said:


> just wanted to say a great big HELLO to ashley, loving your siggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and love your siggy too ian:whistling2:



What about mine...? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

All pink and shiny after my bath,trying to decide what colour red my hair should be this time.
I intend growing old VERY disgracefully, I certainly dont do respectable:lol2:

*HELLO Ashley *


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> You dreamed about Ian :gasp: Ooohhh!!!
> 
> Excellent news about the Dup, I will continue to mention one to Baz and see if he can find somewhere where I could put one. The problem is that I like all my critters around me and I'm so over-furnished there's nowhere I can think of in the living room to put a wee hoosey for it!
> Ooh, get you! As my friend Anyday Anne would say if we were walking towards you "Here's me t*ts, me *rse is following" :lol2:As long as nobody is feeling her! :lol2:
> 
> that's cos I love you! In a non-lesleybean way of course! :grin1:
> 
> Barry used to have great convos with me in my sleep and then tell me about it all in the morning, but after 28 years I think the novelty has worn off.
> 
> Ditta you can blame that wife of yours for my siggie, cos she sent it to me to put on. I PMSL when I saw them all too! It took you a while to notice it though! :crazy:
> 
> Course now I'm all confused cos I keep seeing the ticker and thinking it's you, but now it's everybody!!!
> 
> Well good shopping day - spent a bloody fortune again, but hey, it's only money!!! :lol2:


lol me too about the tickers XD


temerist said:


> evening :notworthy:


hey ian...lol interesting sig XD


Shell195 said:


> Evening all just back from the sanctuary and read the pm`s about my new Dup girl Im picking up tomorrow:no1: Shes 4/5 months old and sounds adorable:flrt:
> My dream was VERY strange and a bit rude too:blush: Maybe I have secret lustings for Ian :gasp: PMSL:lol2:
> I now need to go and get bathed and changed so will be back soon


oooooo:whistling2:
lets hope the male you keep is as breedable as mojo haha


Amalthea said:


> Didja now?? Don't know where you coulda stumbled upon those!!
> 
> Gary's response to that pic was "there's a Gary missing from the middle of this picture" *lol*


LOL


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> lol me too about the tickers XD
> 
> hey ian...lol interesting sig XD
> 
> oooooo:whistling2:
> lets hope the male you keep is as breedable as mojo haha
> 
> LOL


 
Im not going to keep a male as I can use Bob on the new girl and Im going to let the other girl who wanted a baby dup buy her. Hopefully I can have more litters in the future:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im not going to keep a male as I can use Bob on the new girl and Im going to let the other girl who wanted a baby dup buy her. Hopefully I can have more litters in the future:2thumb:


good thinking ^^


----------



## ditta

and another big shout out to luxy coffybeans number one fan:lol2:


----------



## ashley

I've been reading the hairless cats thread and I've got a question that's been bugging me for ages but I'm scared I get laughed at...

You know how sphynx's are wrinkly, if you shaved a normal hairy cat, would it be wrinkly too? I don't feel any wrinkles when I'm stroking my lot but obviously can't see under the hair. I'm tempted to shave one of mine just to see :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im not going to keep a male as I can use Bob on the new girl and Im going to let the other girl who wanted a baby dup buy her. Hopefully I can have more litters in the future:2thumb:





ashley said:


> I've been reading the hairless cats thread and I've got a question that's been bugging me for ages but I'm scared I get laughed at...
> 
> You know how sphynx's are wrinkly, if you shaved a normal hairy cat, would it be wrinkly too? I don't feel any wrinkles when I'm stroking my lot but obviously can't see under the hair. I'm tempted to shave one of mine just to see :whistling2:


thats not a stupid question , it an interesting one lol


----------



## Cillah

Good evening guys .

I got my care package from my mum today. Has all sorts of clothes and photos and food in it. Made my day. 

I am glad to hear about the girly Dup Shell ! That's great news . 

Jen you always look lovely in photos but your hair has faded since when I picked Sheen up. Not in a bad way though


----------



## ditta

:lol2: its so funny reading other threads and seeing '14 days til ditta gets her coffybean:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> I've been reading the hairless cats thread and I've got a question that's been bugging me for ages but I'm scared I get laughed at...
> 
> You know how sphynx's are wrinkly, if you shaved a normal hairy cat, would it be wrinkly too? I don't feel any wrinkles when I'm stroking my lot but obviously can't see under the hair. I'm tempted to shave one of mine just to see :whistling2:


 


I dont actually know:lol2: I dont think they would be quite as wrinkly, a bit like shar pei dogs they are bred to have wrinkles


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> I dont actually know:lol2: I dont think they would be quite as wrinkly, a bit like shar pei dogs they are bred to have wrinkles


Elmo's ko'd on the sofa just now so I may go get Stu's shaver and find out, he;s too much of a muppet to notice :lol2:


----------



## Cillah




----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> image


 oh no ians been practising again :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> :lol2: its so funny reading other threads and seeing '14 days til ditta gets her coffybean:lol2:


its taking over :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

ditta said:


> and another big shout out to luxy coffybeans number one fan:lol2:



Ha ha, you gave me a real :lol2:

:grouphug:


----------



## ashley

Cillah said:


> image


Ooh, thanks! That's been annoying me for ages! I may still shave him, I don't think he'd suit the pompom look but he'd rock a mohawk! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ashley said:


> Ooh, thanks! That's been annoying me for ages! I may still shave him, I don't think he'd suit the pompom look but he'd rock a mohawk! :lol2:


That's ohkay.. I just googled 'shaved cat' :whistling2:

It was an interesting question and I really wanted to know


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> Ooh, thanks! That's been annoying me for ages! I may still shave him, I don't think he'd suit the pompom look but he'd rock a mohawk! :lol2:


haha a cat with a mohawk would be awesome


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Good evening guys .
> 
> I got my care package from my mum today. Has all sorts of clothes and photos and food in it. Made my day.
> 
> I am glad to hear about the girly Dup Shell ! That's great news .
> 
> Jen you always look lovely in photos but your hair has faded since when I picked Sheen up. Not in a bad way though


Isn't it great when boxes from Mom get here?!? :2thumb:

Thanx, but it really has faded.... I think it was only a couple days old when you picked Sheen up, though :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Isn't it great when boxes from Mom get here?!? :2thumb:
> 
> Thanx, but it really has faded.... I think it was only a couple days old when you picked Sheen up, though :whistling2:


It was nice.. I had purple in my hair once.. I will see if I can find a photo!

It was great. It took Martin like ten minutes to open it though because there was so much tape


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> That's ohkay.. I just googled 'shaved cat' :whistling2:
> 
> It was an interesting question and I really wanted to know


lol thats a google you have to be careful with hun


----------



## Amalthea

I think you'd look great with bright pink highlights


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> lol thats a google you have to be careful with hun


 
I thought that, too :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I think you'd look great with bright pink highlights












But it faded to










I had it black before that. =D


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol thats a google you have to be careful with hun


The only weird thing that came up was an obese woman naked on all fours but you couldn't see anything. I am so used to seeing things like that I didn't even realise I saw it until you mentioned that haha


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> The only weird thing that came up was an obese woman naked on all fours but you couldn't see anything. I am so used to seeing things like that


Oh my God, that's a siggy quote in the making!


----------



## Amalthea

I love it, Cilla!! Do it again! Looked great!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I love it, Cilla!! Do it again! Looked great!


Do you think it was better than..

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v654/55/60/557782104/n557782104_1519732_9123.jpg

Just posting the link because it's a swimwear photo ahah but only decent one I could find of my hair..:blush: Ignore the look and tan stuff. It was the middle of Schoolies. Schoolies is an Aussie tradition that when you graduate you go on holidays for a week at the coast with your friends and get wasted :whistling2:

My friend did the purple and obviously different countries but she's not my friend anymore because she tried to sleep with my little brother (15) at my going away party. Hohum.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im not going to keep a male as I can use Bob on the new girl and Im going to let the other girl who wanted a baby dup buy her. Hopefully I can have more litters in the future:2thumb:


I wish I could have got her! :sad:



Shell195 said:


> I dont actually know:lol2: I dont think they would be quite as wrinkly, a bit like shar pei dogs they are bred to have wrinkles


I agree - they're bred that way!

Jen, that seems to be the problem with red and purple highlights/rinses - they wash out so quickly. At least I found that when I had them too!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I wish I could have got her! :sad:


We can be no Dup buddies. Pretty much be the only ones in the thread!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I thought that, too :whistling2:


:lol2:


Cillah said:


> image
> 
> But it faded to
> 
> image
> 
> I had it black before that. =D


oooo i like it 


Cillah said:


> The only weird thing that came up was an obese woman naked on all fours but you couldn't see anything. I am so used to seeing things like that I didn't even realise I saw it until you mentioned that haha


BAHAHAHA


Amalthea said:


> I love it, Cilla!! Do it again! Looked great!


i agree!!!


feorag said:


> I wish I could have got her! :sad:
> 
> I agree - they're bred that way!
> 
> Jen, that seems to be the problem with red and purple highlights/rinses - they wash out so quickly. At least I found that when I had them too!


the molecules for red are smaller so it doesnt tend to stick well 


Cillah said:


> We can be no Dup buddies. Pretty much be the only ones in the thread!


and me


----------



## Luxy

ami_j and Cillah, you should get on Shell's good side, just in case she breeds more dups in the future! :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> ami_j and Cillah, you should get on Shell's good side, just in case she breeds more dups in the future! :whistling2:


I thought I was on Shell's good side! :gasp:


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> I thought I was on Shell's good side! :gasp:


:lol2: I think Shell _only_ has two good sides anyway!


----------



## Shell195

Heres one I made earlier:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> :lol2: I think Shell _only_ has two good sides anyway!


I couldn't take a Duprasi until after August anyway. So it's fine. Maybe the next litter will be ready around that time and I will beg Shell :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Do you think it was better than..
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v654/55/60/557782104/n557782104_1519732_9123.jpg
> 
> Just posting the link because it's a swimwear photo ahah but only decent one I could find of my hair..:blush: Ignore the look and tan stuff. It was the middle of Schoolies. Schoolies is an Aussie tradition that when you graduate you go on holidays for a week at the coast with your friends and get wasted :whistling2:
> 
> My friend did the purple and obviously different countries but she's not my friend anymore because she tried to sleep with my little brother (15) at my going away party. Hohum.


I like the purple better *nods* And some "friend" :gasp:



feorag said:


> Jen, that seems to be the problem with red and purple highlights/rinses - they wash out so quickly. At least I found that when I had them too!


Yeah... It sucks bad!! I'm gonna put a pink semi through it just to brighten it back up again 



Luxy said:


> :lol2: I think Shell _only_ has two good sides anyway!


I agree..... Don't think it's easy to get on what teeny "bad side" she may have, anyways...... :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> :lol2: I think Shell _only_ has two good sides anyway!


 
Are you sure:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> ami_j and Cillah, you should get on Shell's good side, just in case she breeds more dups in the future! :whistling2:


lol i dno honestly if dups are for me...my heart belongs to rats and syrians lol, i would need to see what they are like to meet one 


Shell195 said:


> Heres one I made earlier:whistling2:
> 
> image


thats one pissed off looking cat :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I like the purple better *nods* And some "friend" :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... It sucks bad!! I'm gonna put a pink semi through it just to brighten it back up again
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..... Don't think it's easy to get on what teeny "bad side" she may have, anyways...... :2thumb:


 


Guess what Jen, I can come and supervise your burpday BBQ:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol i dno honestly if dups are for me...my heart belongs to rats and syrians lol, i would need to see what they are like to meet one


If you ever get offered one can I have it then.. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I thought I was on Shell's good side! :gasp:


 
Course you are Cilla:no1:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> Are you sure:whistling2:


Well in my experience, and I'm sure in everyone elses here...
Unless you're... hiding something? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> thats one pissed off looking cat :lol2:


That cat always looks pissed off *lol*



Shell195 said:


> Guess what Jen, I can come and supervise your burpday BBQ:whistling2:


 
Yay!!!!  And you won't be the oldest there, either, so NER :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Am I going to be the youngest ?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That cat always looks pissed off *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!  And you won't be the oldest there, either, so NER :whistling2:


 
You have invited the local OAP club:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> If you ever get offered one can I have it then.. :whistling2:


XD
im not saying i wouldnt have one i just dont know enough about them to actively want one if you get me...but sure ^^ lol


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Am I going to be the youngest ?


Trying to think.... You MAY be :whistling2: *nods* I think so.



Shell195 said:


> You have invited the local OAP club:whistling2:


*snort* Nope :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> XD
> im not saying i wouldnt have one i just dont know enough about them to actively want one if you get me...but sure ^^ lol


I'll get him/her to write you postcards updating what he/she ate for the day and how they are! Maybe I will record it and it can send you a message. You won't miss out =D.

It would be awesome if it rained duprasis. But they were wearing parachutes so they landed softly :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I'll get him/her to write you postcards updating what he/she ate for the day and how they are! Maybe I will record it and it can send you a message. You won't miss out =D.
> 
> *It would be awesome if it rained duprasis. But they were wearing parachutes so they landed softly* :2thumb:


 


:lol2: This thought made me giggle


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> I'll get him/her to write you postcards updating what he/she ate for the day and how they are! Maybe I will record it and it can send you a message. You won't miss out =D.
> 
> It would be awesome if it rained duprasis. But they were wearing parachutes so they landed softly :2thumb:


Very cute! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Jen whos going to be older than me then???


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I'll get him/her to write you postcards updating what he/she ate for the day and how they are! Maybe I will record it and it can send you a message. You won't miss out =D.
> 
> It would be awesome if it rained duprasis. But they were wearing parachutes so they landed softly :2thumb:


and mini crash helmets :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> and mini crash helmets :flrt:


Oh yes! Of course .










Like this but a Duprasi! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I'll get him/her to write you postcards updating what he/she ate for the day and how they are! Maybe I will record it and it can send you a message. You won't miss out =D.
> 
> It would be awesome if it rained duprasis. But they were wearing parachutes so they landed softly :2thumb:


*giggles*



Shell195 said:


> Jen whos going to be older than me then???


Our neighbors  They're kinda like substitute grandparents :2thumb: They're a LOT older than you :whistling2: But they come every year


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Oh yes! Of course .
> 
> image
> 
> Like this but a Duprasi! : victory:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> evening :notworthy:


 omg ian your sig i lol'd so hard i forgot to breath

as for nekkid cats i sort of assume it is the lack of hair follocles that causes some of the wrinkles so since shaving only shortens hair length i doubt it would do anything. try some hair removal cream :lol2:

can i join the no dup club


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> omg ian your sig i lol'd so hard i forgot to breath
> 
> as for nekkid cats i sort of assume it is the lack of hair follocles that causes some of the wrinkles so since shaving only shortens hair length i doubt it would do anything. try some hair removal cream :lol2:
> 
> can i join the no dup club


Yes you can! :2thumb:

It's not the best club in the world.. But we get by!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> omg ian your sig i* lol'd so hard i forgot to breath*
> 
> as for nekkid cats i sort of assume it is the lack of hair follocles that causes some of the wrinkles so since shaving only shortens hair length i doubt it would do anything. try some hair removal cream :lol2:
> 
> can i join the no dup club


a likely story :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> a likely story :whistling2::lol2:


 your half right it was a silent throaty laugh so it wasn't realy out loud as it where


----------



## Cillah

I want to hold Charlie and I know he is awake upstairs. He is wide awake just sitting in his house looking out. Do I just have to wait for him to come out? I feel so silly because it's such a lame question but


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> your half right it was a silent throaty laugh so it wasn't realy out loud as it where


by laugh you mean drool?:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> by laugh you mean drool?:lol2:


 they are very drool worthy- sorry jen


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> they are very drool worthy- sorry jen


 
:gasp: Tom Im shocked:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Can someone please answer my Charlie question. Pretty please


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Tom Im shocked:whistling2:


 sorry jen (hangs head in shame):blush:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> they are very drool worthy- sorry jen


BAHAHAHA was that so difficult 


Cillah said:


> Can someone please answer my Charlie question. Pretty please


sure theres no reason you cant pick him up now  just get him out


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Can someone please answer my Charlie question. Pretty please


 

I would take him out if he is used to being handled by Tom or if not try feeding him treats and stroking him


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> BAHAHAHA was that so difficult
> 
> sure theres no reason you cant pick him up now  just get him out


He is just sitting in his house though and a couple of people have told me not to touch him when he is there because he will get defensive and bite. Hamsters in general that is. Since I've never owned them before.. I am not sure if that is true :whistling2:

With my mice in their house. I just bring it out and put it on me and they come out and play. I don't know if I can do the same with him ?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> He is just sitting in his house though and a couple of people have told me not to touch him when he is there because he will get defensive and bite. Hamsters in general that is. Since I've never owned them before.. I am not sure if that is true :whistling2:
> 
> With my mice in their house. I just bring it out and put it on me and they come out and play. I don't know if I can do the same with him ?


 
Do that then he will be fine:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I want to hold Charlie and I know he is awake upstairs. He is wide awake just sitting in his house looking out. Do I just have to wait for him to come out? I feel so silly because it's such a lame question but


 yeah give it a go and let us know how it goes


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> He is just sitting in his house though and a couple of people have told me not to touch him when he is there because he will get defensive and bite. Hamsters in general that is. Since I've never owned them before.. I am not sure if that is true :whistling2:
> 
> With my mice in their house. I just bring it out and put it on me and they come out and play. I don't know if I can do the same with him ?


try tempt him out, just getting him out of his house wont make him bite, but its easier. plus it makes sure hes awake and less likely to be a grump


----------



## ditta

evening......i just cleaned out my apd's and cough cough set up coffybeans new pad cough cough......i know its early but i will probably change it ten times before she comes anyhoo:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

He's sitting here with me now . Will he jump off of the couch like my crazy daredevil mice love doing. I'm not giving him the chance but it's good to know anyway


----------



## temerist

anyway shell ....................




.......................





























about this dream :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> evening......i just cleaned out my apd's and cough cough set up coffybeans new pad cough cough......i know its early but i will probably change it ten times before she comes anyhoo:lol2:


hehe 
aww your so excited ^^



Cillah said:


> He's sitting here with me now . Will he jump off of the couch like my crazy daredevil mice love doing. I'm not giving him the chance but it's good to know anyway


awww see 


temerist said:


> anyway shell ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about this dream :whistling2:


lol im a teeny bit intruiged too


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> anyway shell ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about this dream :whistling2:


 


I rang up an office about getting my birth certificate replaced. You answered the phone. I went to the sanctuary and someone had delivered hundreds of hamsters and they were in an open sided hutch and lots of them were having babies. You came to have a look and Im not telling you the rest:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> He's sitting here with me now . Will he jump off of the couch like my crazy daredevil mice love doing. I'm not giving him the chance but it's good to know anyway


he may try to lol he's about the only one who hasn't had an escape though.
day after we moved into dianas sister two of the boys got out it was my boy flash and one of the goldens katy discovered them when one ran over her foot :lol2: 



temerist said:


> anyway shell ....................
> .......................
> about this dream :whistling2:


 sorry every one but the sigs back :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I rang up an office about getting my birth certificate replaced. You answered the phone. I went to the sanctuary and someone had delivered hundreds of hamsters and they were in an open sided hutch and lots of them were having babies. You came to have a look and Im not telling you the rest:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: freaky dream


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I rang up an office about getting my birth certificate replaced. You answered the phone. I went to the sanctuary and someone had delivered hundreds of hamsters and they were in an open sided hutch and lots of them were having babies. You came to have a look and Im not telling you the rest:Na_Na_Na_Na:


sounds like a very cheap home made porno


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> he may try to lol he's about the only one who hasn't had an escape though.
> day after we moved into dianas sister two of the boys got out it was my boy flash and one of the goldens katy discovered them when one ran over her foot :lol2:


That's because butter wouldn't melt in his mouth :flrt:

I'm saying this as he's chewing on my shorts.. But shh!


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :lol2: freaky dream


 
IT was freaky but got worse:gasp: Im not telling the rest:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> sounds like a very cheap home made porno


just the type you like :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> sounds like a very cheap home made porno


 'these hamsters are every where'
'don't worry i'll go get my tools'

sorry couldn't think of anything even slightly erotic to do with hamsters


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> sounds like a very cheap home made porno


 

Ive never made one of these so couldnt compare:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> IT was freaky but got worse:gasp: Im not telling the rest:whistling2:


lol you cant just say that!!!
also it didnt occur to me your name might be your name 

my mums just asked me if i wanna go late night shopping...hmmm do i?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> 'these hamsters are every where'
> 'don't worry i'll go get my *tool'*
> 
> sorry couldn't think of anything even slightly erotic to do with hamsters


 
:gasp:


----------



## temerist

tomwilson said:


> 'these hamsters are every where'
> 'don't worry i'll go get my tools'
> 
> sorry couldn't think of anything even slightly erotic to do with hamsters


after hours of working his magic, Ian finally places his tool back in shells tool box


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> lol you cant just say that!!!
> also it didnt occur to me your name might be your name
> 
> my mums just asked me if i wanna go late night shopping...hmmm do i?


 
My real name is Michelle but everyone calls me Shell


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> 'these hamsters are every where'
> 'don't worry i'll go get my tools'
> 
> sorry couldn't think of anything even slightly erotic to do with hamsters


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> after hours of working his magic, Ian finally places his tool back in shells tool box


 

:gasp: You dreaming again:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> after minutes of attempting magic, Ian finally places his tool back in shells tool box





Shell195 said:


> My real name is Michelle but everyone calls me Shell


that never occured to me :blush:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> that never occured to me :blush:


 
What did you think it was?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What did you think it was?


shell lol


----------



## temerist

minutes?!?!?!?!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :gasp:


 lol nice use of editing shell


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> minutes?!?!?!?!


being a porn , it would probably be twice yeah so minute*s*:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> minutes?!?!?!?!


 

Huh....................


----------



## Cillah

As requested..


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> being a porn , it would probably be twice yeah so minute*s*:lol2:


 
I dont do minutes:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

minutes?!?!?!?![/QUOTE]



temerist said:


> after seconds of working his magic, Ian finally places his tool back in shells tool box


fixed it for you ian


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> As requested..
> 
> image


 awwww so cute


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> minutes?!?!?!?!


 
fixed it for you ian[/QUOTE]



Now I understand:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> they are very drool worthy- sorry jen





tomwilson said:


> sorry jen (hangs head in shame):blush:


*lol* Bad Tom!



ami_j said:


> lol im a teeny bit intruiged too


Ditto.....



Shell195 said:


> I rang up an office about getting my birth certificate replaced. You answered the phone. I went to the sanctuary and someone had delivered hundreds of hamsters and they were in an open sided hutch and lots of them were having babies. You came to have a look and Im not telling you the rest:Na_Na_Na_Na:


*giggles*



tomwilson said:


> sorry every one but the sigs back :mf_dribble:


*LMAO* Gary's junior wants to know the other pair.... Asked if she was single and all that jazz.... 

Speaking of the other pair, she's posted some more pics... Will post 'em in a min.



temerist said:


> sounds like a very cheap home made porno


Aren't those the best kind??



tomwilson said:


> 'these hamsters are every where'
> 'don't worry i'll go get my tools'
> 
> sorry couldn't think of anything even slightly erotic to do with hamsters


*LMFAO* Oh my God!! I laughed!



temerist said:


> after hours of working his magic, Ian finally places his tool back in shells tool box


You wish :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> As requested..
> 
> image


awwwww:flrt:



Shell195 said:


> I dont do minutes:whistling2:


not talking about you :whistling2:


tomwilson said:


> minutes?!?!?!?!


 
fixed it for you ian[/QUOTE]
no its twice so the minutes allows for the gap needed for an older man to be back at...full form...and a ciggy :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I really dont think there is a more random thread than ours:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I really dont think there is a more random thread than ours:lol2:


 this is very true lol random is best


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Bad Tom!
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.....
> 
> 
> 
> *giggles*
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO* Gary's junior wants to know the other pair.... Asked if she was single and all that jazz....
> *
> Speaking of the other pair, she's posted some more pics... Will post 'em in a min.*
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those the best kind??
> 
> 
> 
> *LMFAO* Oh my God!! I laughed!
> 
> 
> 
> You wish :whistling2:


lol thats one way of shutting the boys up :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Me looking slightly worried in the crowd (I don't "do" crowds well)










And no idea... There are no explainations....



















Jo's molesting me while Vikki molests her (both of them were WASTED)


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awwwww:flrt:
> 
> 
> not talking about you :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> fixed it for you ian


no its twice so the minutes allows for the gap needed for a *much older man* to be back at...full form...and a ciggy :lol2:[/QUOTE]


Ive fixed it properly:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I really dont think there is a more random thread than ours:lol2:


Random is the way forward! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> lol thats one way of shutting the boys up :lol2:


 
Poor boys......


----------



## Shell195

One can only imagine why they go quiet:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

>.< Do we have to?!?


----------



## tomwilson

was there alot of raping and pilaging with so many pirates in one place

btw whay is rape ok if there is pilaging involved watch this YouTube - David Mitchell decries the use of the Phrase 'Rape and Pillage'


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> no its twice so the minutes allows for the gap needed for a *much older man* to be back at...full form...and a ciggy :lol2:
> 
> Ive fixed it properly:whistling2:


i was being kind :| :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Random is the way forward! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor boys......


hehe it sure is:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> >.< Do we have to?!?


 
Nooooooooooooo course we dont:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> One can only imagine why they go quiet:lol2:


drool...this is what i prefer to think


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> was there alot of raping and pilaging with so many pirates in one place
> 
> btw whay is rape ok if there is pilaging involved watch this YouTube - David Mitchell decries the use of the Phrase 'Rape and Pillage'


Oh yes!! We have "dancers" and they get raped at every catalogue launch... Regardless of the theme  SOOOOOO yummy!!! I'll have to try and dig out a pic of one of 'em. :mf_dribble: 

But we get to see all of the new lines modelled by the skinny bitches Ann Summers hire, as well.



Shell195 said:


> Nooooooooooooo course we dont:lol2:


Thank GOD! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> drool...this is what i prefer to think


 
No comment:lol2:


----------



## temerist

pffffff

you lot wouldnt know what to do with me, you wouldnt be able to handle me

im like the terminator baby :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

found a pic of ian on the net


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> pffffff
> 
> you lot wouldnt know what to do with me, you wouldnt be able to handle me
> 
> im like the terminator baby :Na_Na_Na_Na:


clanky?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> clanky?


 melts in a tub of molten metal


----------



## Amalthea

Another quick response, Jamie!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Another quick response, Jamie!!


teehee im quite the wit sometimes XD


----------



## Shell195

Did the terminator have a baby?


----------



## Amalthea

Finger slipped JAIME


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Finger slipped JAIME


i didnt even notice lol


----------



## Amalthea

I did >.<


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx




----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


ooo is this coffybeans new home?:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

first 3 are my newly clean apd's and next 3 coffybeans new pad, then random one of apd's again !!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

They look great:2thumb: You gonna get coffybean a wheel as they love them:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> first 3 are my newly clean apd's and next 3 coffybeans new pad, then random one of apd's again !!!!!!!


 i want apd's and aph's :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> They look great:2thumb: You gonna get coffybean a wheel as they love them:2thumb:


 yeah ive been told that, just a mouse wheel or one of them on a slant ones cat uses for the hogs?


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Coffeebean's house looks great


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! Coffeebean's house looks great


 what sort of wheel jen?


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone Just got online lol after spending the afternoon in town spending money on me, the pets and Glyn lol. Bought myself some new clothes and a new mouse for the lappy as Nero demolished mine last night.had lot sof fun though not been out for a while so it was nice to enjoy the sunshin. Came back gave the pets their goodies and they are now scattered round the floor lol.I see everyone has been having fun lol


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone Just got online lol after spending the afternoon in town spending money on me, the pets and Glyn lol. Bought myself some new clothes and a new mouse for the lappy as Nero demolished mine last night.had lot sof fun though not been out for a while so it was nice to enjoy the sunshin. Came back gave the pets their goodies and they are now scattered round the floor lol.I see everyone has been having fun lol


 well some of us have, namely tom and ian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone Just got online lol after spending the afternoon in town spending money on me, the pets and Glyn lol. Bought myself some new clothes and a new mouse for the lappy as Nero demolished mine last night.had lot sof fun though not been out for a while so it was nice to enjoy the sunshin. Came back gave the pets their goodies and they are now scattered round the floor lol.I see everyone has been having fun lol


hey hun ^^ glad you had a good day, even if you did steal the sun :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I use small silent spinners but any fully enclosed plastic wheel will do for a baby


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone Just got online lol after spending the afternoon in town spending money on me, the pets and Glyn lol. Bought myself some new clothes and a new mouse for the lappy as Nero demolished mine last night.had lot sof fun though not been out for a while so it was nice to enjoy the sunshin. Came back gave the pets their goodies and they are now scattered round the floor lol.I see everyone has been having fun lol


 


I hate shopping as I can never find anything I like for me:bash:

Its been like winter here today


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> well some of us have, namely, me, tom and ian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah i saw you drooling too


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I use small silent spinners but any fully enclosed plastic wheel will do for a baby


 picture please google queen


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> yeah i saw you drooling too


 
what me:whistling2:

















:mf_dribble:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Heres one I made earlier:whistling2:
> 
> image


That is the most awesome pic! Is it your cat? I seem to remember you saying you had an Elmo too, is yours a lazy cuddle monster like mine?

I've just been cleaning out the bunny's cage and cleaning up the carpet after she left little presents everywhere. I haven't had a bunny for years and my last ones lived outside in hutches with runs. At the moment, she's in her cage at night and when I'm at work then she gets out to do her laps and cause trouble for about 5 to 6 hours in the evening. Does this sound ok or should she have the run of the room all the time? She's in the bedroom and the cats sleep in there overnight so I think it's safer for her to be in her cage but I'm not sure if she's getting enough out time to stretch her legs, although she does crazy laps for 5 minutes every hour or so then potters about or sleeps when she's out.


----------



## Shell195

Ian if you send me that link to Preloved I will message them again


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> hey hun ^^ glad you had a good day, even if you did steal the sun :lol2:


Awwww I sorry lol It was supposed to of rained but this afternoon it brightened up so made the most of it lol. Brought myself two ovely skirt come dresses for when i go away at the beginning of july and a couple of nice tops and some nice lingerie lol and hten Glyn bought me some really fun socks lol wiht cute sayings on them


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Amalthea

Shell, would you use the regular Silent Spinner for them? As in the "medium" sized one?


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> what me:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mf_dribble:


yes u 


sammy1969 said:


> Awwww I sorry lol It was supposed to of rained but this afternoon it brightened up so made the most of it lol. Brought myself two ovely skirt come dresses for when i go away at the beginning of july and a couple of nice tops and some nice lingerie lol and hten Glyn bought me some really fun socks lol wiht cute sayings on them


dont worry about it , i didnt go out lol so i didnt mind
i hate trawling the shops , i prefer getting stuff online lol


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Shell, would you use the regular Silent Spinner for them? As in the "medium" sized one?


 want to share postage jen? or will you be using your legs and buying one


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> picture please google queen


 
Super Pet Silent Spinner 6.5" Regular Hamster Wheel on eBay (end time 17-Jun-10 10:17:29 BST)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shell, would you use the regular Silent Spinner for them? As in the "medium" sized one?


 
I use these for the adults Super Pet Silent Spinner 6.5" Regular Hamster Wheel on eBay (end time 17-Jun-10 10:17:29 BST)


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> yes u
> 
> dont worry about it , i didnt go out lol so i didnt mind
> i hate trawling the shops , i prefer getting stuff online lol


I hate shopping too especialy for clothes but these i got from asda when getting some food shopping lol


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I use these for the adults Super Pet Silent Spinner 6.5" Regular Hamster Wheel on eBay (end time 17-Jun-10 10:17:29 BST)


 
That's what I figgered  Brilliant!! I've got a few of them knocking about, I think


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been playing with dups:flrt:They are really friendly and run over to see what you are doing. Coffybean is a really laid back girly and is happy to sit and be stroked, Mojo is paler than the rest and now he hasnt got his sisters to practise on hes using his brothers:gasp: Hes a very cute boy though


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I hate shopping too especialy for clothes but these i got from asda when getting some food shopping lol


oooh thats good 


Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with dups:flrt:They are really friendly and run over to see what you are doing. Coffybean is a really laid back girly and is happy to sit and be stroked, Mojo is paler than the rest and now he hasnt got his sisters to practise on hes using his brothers:gasp: Hes a very cute boy though


:lol2:


----------



## temerist

sorry for the quiet night ive been abit busy, but im off to bed now as im exhausted lol

goodnight all,


sWEeT dreams shell :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> sorry for the quiet night ive been abit busy, but im off to bed now as im exhausted lol
> 
> goodnight all,
> 
> 
> sWEeT dreams shell :whistling2:


 g'night dude


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> sorry for the quiet night ive been abit busy, but im off to bed now as im exhausted lol
> 
> goodnight all,
> 
> 
> sWEeT dreams shell :whistling2:


 
Night hun, Im to old for last night dreams to be repeated:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> *sorry for the quiet night ive been abit busy, but im off to bed now as im exhausted lol*
> 
> goodnight all,
> 
> 
> sWEeT dreams shell :whistling2:


BAHAHAHA

i mean.night ian ^^


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im gettin nervous for friday now and the naked bike ride through manchester...... if my mums still got my rollerblades it might go from a bike ride to a blade course! cos i think theyll be more comfortable! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi everyone, 

I'm not feeling so great tonight. Went to Clark's hospital appointment this afternoon & saw his consultant. Basically they aren't going to do anything for him surgically. They are worried if they operate, he could end up with even less of a voice than he already has (currently its just a whisper). The consultant said Clark will never have a normal voice. They want Clark to have intensive speech therapy for 6 months to try to improve what voice he has. Clark isn't too keen on this, as the last time he had to do some speech therapy, the exercises hurt his throat, & personally I think he is conscious of it making him seem like an infant in need of help with speech. I told him we will work through it together. 

I nearly cried when the consultant told us Clark will never have a normal voice. I think what upsets me most is the fact I can hardly remember what his voice was like before the fire 6 months ago. Now I'll never hear it again!


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> BAHAHAHA
> 
> i mean.night ian ^^


:lol2: Jaime you make me laugh:no1:


----------



## Shell195

zoo-man said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i'm not feeling so great tonight. Went to clark's hospital appointment this afternoon & saw his consultant. Basically they aren't going to do anything for him surgically. They are worried if they operate, he could end up with even less of a voice than he already has (currently its just a whisper). The consultant said clark will never have a normal voice. They want clark to have intensive speech therapy for 6 months to try to improve what voice he has. Clark isn't too keen on this, as the last time he had to do some speech therapy, the exercises hurt his throat, & personally i think he is conscious of it making him seem like an infant in need of help with speech. I told him we will work through it together.
> 
> I nearly cried when the consultant told us clark will never have a normal voice. I think what upsets me most is the fact i can hardly remember what his voice was like before the fire 6 months ago. Now i'll never hear it again!


 
(((big hugs)))


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im gettin nervous for friday now and the naked bike ride through manchester...... if my mums still got my rollerblades it might go from a bike ride to a blade course! cos i think theyll be more comfortable! :lol2:


 
I didnt realise it was that soon:gasp: Get yourself a gel saddle


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Night hun, Im to old for last night dreams to be repeated:whistling2:


 
did you get it :whistling2:

s*WE*e*T *dreams :whistling2:

well???? did ya? did ya?


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im gettin nervous for friday now and the naked bike ride through manchester...... if my mums still got my rollerblades it might go from a bike ride to a blade course! cos i think theyll be more comfortable! :lol2:


eek :gasp:


Zoo-Man said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm not feeling so great tonight. Went to Clark's hospital appointment this afternoon & saw his consultant. Basically they aren't going to do anything for him surgically. They are worried if they operate, he could end up with even less of a voice than he already has (currently its just a whisper). The consultant said Clark will never have a normal voice. They want Clark to have intensive speech therapy for 6 months to try to improve what voice he has. Clark isn't too keen on this, as the last time he had to do some speech therapy, the exercises hurt his throat, & personally I think he is conscious of it making him seem like an infant in need of help with speech. I told him we will work through it together.
> 
> I nearly cried when the consultant told us Clark will never have a normal voice. I think what upsets me most is the fact I can hardly remember what his voice was like before the fire 6 months ago. Now I'll never hear it again!


oh col *muchoshuggage*



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Jaime you make me laugh:no1:


i like making ppl laugh :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm not feeling so great tonight. Went to Clark's hospital appointment this afternoon & saw his consultant. Basically they aren't going to do anything for him surgically. They are worried if they operate, he could end up with even less of a voice than he already has (currently its just a whisper). The consultant said Clark will never have a normal voice. They want Clark to have intensive speech therapy for 6 months to try to improve what voice he has. Clark isn't too keen on this, as the last time he had to do some speech therapy, the exercises hurt his throat, & personally I think he is conscious of it making him seem like an infant in need of help with speech. I told him we will work through it together.
> 
> I nearly cried when the consultant told us Clark will never have a normal voice. I think what upsets me most is the fact I can hardly remember what his voice was like before the fire 6 months ago. Now I'll never hear it again!


 i know its a bit different dude but i miss my dads voice i called his phone once after he died to hear his voice mail, but he hadn't recoreded one to his phone :bash:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> did you get it :whistling2:
> 
> s*WE*e*T *dreams :whistling2:
> 
> well???? did ya? did ya?


 
Like i said Im too old for a repeat of those kind of dreams.............honest:whistling2:

Yes I DID get it:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> did you get it :whistling2:
> 
> s*WE*e*T *dreams :whistling2:
> 
> well???? did ya? did ya?


oh ian , you dont need to put it in code, im sure many men your age have trouble with incontinence...you can get plastic sheets not to worry


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I didnt realise it was that soon:gasp: Get yourself a gel saddle


 or one of those prober chair style ones, or get a little bike trialer and make ditta ride the bike while you sit in the back


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i know its a bit different dude but i miss my dads voice i called his phone once after he died to hear his voice mail, but he hadn't recoreded one to his phone :bash:


Thats sweet Tom. I wish I could do something like that to hear Clark's voice again, but I don't think we have any recordings or videos of him, as he hides when the camera comes out.


----------



## tomwilson

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


ami_j said:


> oh ian , you dont need to put it in code, im sure many men your age have trouble with incontinence...you can get plastic sheets not to worry


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats sweet Tom. I wish I could do something like that to hear Clark's voice again, but I don't think we have any recordings or videos of him, as he hides when the camera comes out.


 you never know you might find a little gem hidding away some where


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with dups:flrt:They are really friendly and run over to see what you are doing. Coffybean is a really laid back girly and is happy to sit and be stroked, Mojo is paler than the rest and now he hasnt got his sisters to practise on hes using his brothers:gasp: Hes a very cute boy though


Beggers can't be choosers, dontcha know :whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm not feeling so great tonight. Went to Clark's hospital appointment this afternoon & saw his consultant. Basically they aren't going to do anything for him surgically. They are worried if they operate, he could end up with even less of a voice than he already has (currently its just a whisper). The consultant said Clark will never have a normal voice. They want Clark to have intensive speech therapy for 6 months to try to improve what voice he has. Clark isn't too keen on this, as the last time he had to do some speech therapy, the exercises hurt his throat, & personally I think he is conscious of it making him seem like an infant in need of help with speech. I told him we will work through it together.
> 
> I nearly cried when the consultant told us Clark will never have a normal voice. I think what upsets me most is the fact I can hardly remember what his voice was like before the fire 6 months ago. Now I'll never hear it again!


 
{{{big hugs}}} 

Ian, you make me giggle!! Perv :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Like i said Im too old for a repeat of those kind of dreams.............honest:whistling2:
> 
> Yes I DID get it:gasp:


bet you slid out of bed this morning :Na_Na_Na_Na:



ami_j said:


> oh ian , you dont need to put it in code, im sure many men your age have trouble with incontinence...you can get plastic sheets not to worry


BITCH :whip::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> oh ian , you dont need to put it in code, im sure many men your age have trouble with incontinence...you can get plastic sheets not to worry


 
Oh my dear lord, you are on form tonight, Jaime!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> oh ian , you dont need to put it in code, im sure many men your age have trouble with incontinence...you can get plastic sheets not to worry


 


Now I am hysterical:roll2::roll2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> bet you slid out of bed this morning :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> BITCH :whip::lol2:


:devil::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

i think your all mean laughing at poor ian and his incontinence 



























BAHAHAHAHA:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell, the bike frame is too small for me, its not just the seat 

colin, cant believe its been 6 months since the fire! message me with the exercises he has been given, ill talk to the SALT at work, see if theres anythin else she would recommend. 

as for the surgery does that mean he isnt goin to france? cant clark tell them hes willin to take the risk? that is, if he is?

he shouldnt not do it just cos he feels like an infant. anythin that might help is a good thing to do, doesnt matter what it makes you feel like if in the long term it will make things better imo. chemo makes cancer patients feel like shit, but they still do it cos they have to, and theres a chance it will make life better..... get my point?

big hugs to clark and you x


----------



## sammy1969

Oh my I disappar for five minutes to try and talk some sense into my nephew and the whole convo goes pervy lol


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Oh my dear lord, you are on form tonight, Jaime!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:





Shell195 said:


> Now I am hysterical:roll2::roll2:


i wish there was a bow emote :blush:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh my I disappar for five minutes to try and talk some sense into my nephew and the whole convo goes pervy lol


was ian :|


----------



## temerist




----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i wish there was a bow emote :blush:


 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i wish there was a bow emote :blush:


Here ya go


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> image


 
I thought you were off to bed:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> image


clever ian  yes a nappy would work  dont cry they do them in adult sizes 


Shell195 said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:





Amalthea said:


> Here ya go
> 
> image


oh yeah DUH hehe


----------



## sammy1969

AWWW are they picking on y$ou tonight Ian, that so not fair lol


----------



## Amalthea

Isn't that what boys are for?


----------



## Shell195

I want to meet the man behind the comments to see if he really is a man or someone who hides behind a monitor:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell, the bike frame is too small for me, its not just the seat
> 
> colin, cant believe its been 6 months since the fire! message me with the exercises he has been given, ill talk to the SALT at work, see if theres anythin else she would recommend.
> 
> as for the surgery does that mean he isnt goin to france? cant clark tell them hes willin to take the risk? that is, if he is?
> 
> he shouldnt not do it just cos he feels like an infant. anythin that might help is a good thing to do, doesnt matter what it makes you feel like if in the long term it will make things better imo. chemo makes cancer patients feel like shit, but they still do it cos they have to, and theres a chance it will make life better..... get my point?
> 
> big hugs to clark and you x


He hasn't been given any exercises yet hun, he has an appointment with teh speech therapist at the end of the month. He hasn't said it makes him feel like a child, its just me thinking thats how he feels. And yes, he doesn't need to go to France now. The French specialist says he has only done the opertion on one other person before, & they had a much reduced voice afterwards. Thanks chick, hugs back to you too xx


----------



## feorag

Well that was a f*ckin marathon!! Eleven pages I've just sat and read through and then when I finally got back to the beginning to start posting you lot had filled 3 more pages! :bash:


Cillah said:


> We can be no Dup buddies. Pretty much be the only ones in the thread!


Sounds great to me! :2thumb: 


Cillah said:


> It's not the best club in the world.. But we get by!


Look! :bash: If I'm in it *is* the best club in the world!!



ashley said:


> I've just been cleaning out the bunny's cage and cleaning up the carpet after she left little presents everywhere. I haven't had a bunny for years and my last ones lived outside in hutches with runs. At the moment, she's in her cage at night and when I'm at work then she gets out to do her laps and cause trouble for about 5 to 6 hours in the evening. Does this sound ok or should she have the run of the room all the time? She's in the bedroom and the cats sleep in there overnight so I think it's safer for her to be in her cage but I'm not sure if she's getting enough out time to stretch her legs, although she does crazy laps for 5 minutes every hour or so then potters about or sleeps when she's out.


Ashley I think that sounds a good amount of time for your bunny to have free roaming. An old friend of mine (who started the British Houserabbit Society after she'd been to America and saw that they all kept their rabbits indoors) used to put her house bunny in his pen when she was out, then let him free roam when she was in. He had a wicker basket to sleep in which he was allowed to chew and she had a couple of wicker wastepaper baskets in strategic places throughout her flat, which he was also allowed to chew. That way he knew what he could chew and it stopped him chewing wooden furniture.

Did you know when rabbits run excitedly and leap and twist in the air it's called "binkies"- bit of useless information for you!


Shell195 said:


> Mojo is paler than the rest and now he hasnt got his sisters to practise on hes using his brothers:gasp: Hes a very cute boy though


Well if he likes both, then he'll be at home with Jen! :lol2:

Colin, I'm so sorry to hear about Clark! That is so sad! :grouphug:



ami_j said:


> oh ian , you dont need to put it in code, im sure many men your age have trouble with incontinence...you can get plastic sheets not to worry


:roll2: PMSL


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well that was a f*ckin marathon!! Eleven pages I've just sat and read through and then when I finally got back to the beginning to start posting you lot had filled 3 more pages! :bash:
> Sounds great to me! :2thumb:
> Look! :bash: If I'm in it *is* the best club in the world!!
> 
> Ashley I think that sounds a good amount of time for your bunny to have free roaming. An old friend of mine (who started the British Houserabbit Society after she'd been to America and saw that they all kept their rabbits indoors) used to put her house bunny in his pen when she was out, then let him free roam when she was in. He had a wicker basket to sleep in which he was allowed to chew and she had a couple of wicker wastepaper baskets in strategic places throughout her flat, which he was also allowed to chew. That way he knew what he could chew and it stopped him chewing wooden furniture.
> 
> Did you know when rabbits run excitedly and leap and twist in the air it's called "binkies"- bit of useless information for you!
> Well if he likes both, then he'll be at home with Jen! :lol2:
> 
> Colin, I'm so sorry to hear about Clark! That is so sad! :grouphug:
> 
> :roll2: PMSL


wasnt it a great read though


----------



## Shell195

Jaime you seen my siggy:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin, I'm so sorry to hear about Clark! That is so sad! :grouphug:


Thanks Eileen hun


----------



## Shell195

Im feeling so baddddddddddddddd tonight:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ian has said he's coming to my BBQ, Shell  And LOVING the siggy *snorts*


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Did you know when rabbits run excitedly and leap and twist in the air it's called "binkies"- bit of useless information for you!


 for any fans of terry pratchet this just reminded me of death's horse binky


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jaime you seen my siggy:whistling2:


HAHA
did you see the adult nappies remark? XD


Shell195 said:


> Im feeling so baddddddddddddddd tonight:lol2:


hehe yay shell is joining me on the dark side


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ian has said he's coming to my BBQ, Shell  And LOVING the siggy *snorts*


 

We will see:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> clever ian  yes a nappy would work  dont cry they do them in adult sizes
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah DUH hehe


stop being so mean 



sammy1969 said:


> AWWW are they picking on y$ou tonight Ian, that so not fair lol


make them leave me alone sammy



Shell195 said:


> I want to meet the man behind the comments to see if he really is a man or someone who hides behind a monitor:whistling2:


oh trust me, im ALL man


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> stop being so mean
> 
> 
> 
> make them leave me alone sammy
> 
> 
> 
> oh trust me, im ALL man


 


We will see:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> stop being so mean
> 
> 
> 
> make them leave me alone sammy
> 
> 
> 
> oh trust me, im ALL man


nawwwww poor ian :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

LEAVE IAN ALONE YOU MEANIES LOL (he cant help it if he has an affliction)


i hope that helps lol


----------



## Shell195

Im taking Claude(CAVALIER) to the vets tomorrow about his eye again, the ulcer is so much better but 2 tubes of cream later its still there 
He fell over tonight


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> LEAVE IAN ALONE YOU MEANIES LOL (he cant help it if he has an affliction)
> 
> 
> i hope that helps lol


awww but sam he hands oppurtunies out like santa does with crimbo pressies :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> LEAVE IAN ALONE YOU MEANIES LOL (*he cant help it if he has an affliction*)
> 
> 
> i hope that helps lol


 
Would that be the incontinence that Jaime mentioned:lol2:


----------



## temerist

i think i might leave this forum and never EVER come back


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im taking Claude(CAVALIER) to the vets tomorrow about his eye again, the ulcer is so much better but 2 tubes of cream later its still there
> He fell over tonight


poor claude *hugs* hopefully it keeps getting better
its my dogs bday tomorrow , well estimated bday and hes got stupid amounts of treats , hes going to be a brat i can see it now lol


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Claude  Hopefully the vet'll have some ideas to help him out.....

I think I am gonna try to sleep. Am knackered after today!!!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Would that be the incontinence that Jaime mentioned:lol2:


AHAHAHAHA


temerist said:


> i think i might leave this forum and never EVER come back


aww you know we are messing with ya 
plus you love the attention :flrt:


Amalthea said:


> Poor Claude  Hopefully the vet'll have some ideas to help him out.....
> 
> I think I am gonna try to sleep. Am knackered after today!!!


night jen have a nice sleep


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awww but sam he hands oppurtunies out like santa does with crimbo pressies :lol2:


I noticed lol



Shell195 said:


> Would that be the incontinence that Jaime mentioned:lol2:


Maybe lol 



temerist said:


> i think i might leave this forum and never EVER come back


NOOOOOOOOO I would miss you muchly


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> i think i might leave this forum and never EVER come back


 
You know you like it :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

Night hun I think I may try an early night too


----------



## Amalthea

It's quite worrying when we think 11:40 is an early night!!


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Well that was a f*ckin marathon!! Eleven pages I've just sat and read through and then when I finally got back to the beginning to start posting you lot had filled 3 more pages! :bash:
> Sounds great to me! :2thumb:
> Look! :bash: If I'm in it *is* the best club in the world!!
> 
> Ashley I think that sounds a good amount of time for your bunny to have free roaming. An old friend of mine (who started the British Houserabbit Society after she'd been to America and saw that they all kept their rabbits indoors) used to put her house bunny in his pen when she was out, then let him free roam when she was in. He had a wicker basket to sleep in which he was allowed to chew and she had a couple of wicker wastepaper baskets in strategic places throughout her flat, which he was also allowed to chew. That way he knew what he could chew and it stopped him chewing wooden furniture.
> 
> Did you know when rabbits run excitedly and leap and twist in the air it's called "binkies"- bit of useless information for you!
> Well if he likes both, then he'll be at home with Jen! :lol2:
> 
> Colin, I'm so sorry to hear about Clark! That is so sad! :grouphug:
> 
> :roll2: PMSL


Thanks Eileen, I think it got lost in all the dirty perviness that seems to follow Ian about! I love that term, sounds like she's binkying just now so I'm going to go sit with her for a bit then once she has calmed down again it's bed time. I was worried it wasn't long enough for her to be out. The cage isn't small but I wouldn't be comfortable keeping her in it full time. She's coming on so well though and was climbing all over me earlier :flrt:



sammy1969 said:


> LEAVE IAN ALONE YOU MEANIES LOL (he cant help it if he has an affliction)
> 
> 
> i hope that helps lol


:lol2: Love it Sammy!

Sorry to hear all the trouble you're having Colin, I remember your thread about it, what an awful thing to happen :grouphug:

I was going to say something else but can't remember so going to sort out the animals then off to bed. Night guys and girls!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i think i might leave this forum and never EVER come back


 

:gasp: 
Noooooooooooooo it wouldnt be the same without you *flutters eye lashes


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I noticed lol
> 
> 
> Maybe lol
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO I would miss you muchly


we would all miss you 


Shell195 said:


> Night hun I think I may try an early night too


oh everyones starting to go


----------



## sammy1969

Night Hun sleep well


----------



## temerist

i like being the one dishing out the comments though :rant2:


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> Thanks Eileen, I think it got lost in all the dirty perviness that seems to follow Ian about! I love that term, sounds like she's binkying just now so I'm going to go sit with her for a bit then once she has calmed down again it's bed time. I was worried it wasn't long enough for her to be out. The cage isn't small but I wouldn't be comfortable keeping her in it full time. She's coming on so well though and was climbing all over me earlier :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Love it Sammy!
> 
> Sorry to hear all the trouble you're having Colin, I remember your thread about it, what an awful thing to happen :grouphug:
> 
> I was going to say something else but can't remember so going to sort out the animals then off to bed. Night guys and girls!


night hun


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> oh everyones starting to go


I know and I am just ready to give it all my attention now lol oh well teach me to be so late on tonight


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> i like being the one dishing out the comments though :rant2:


AWWW poor baby but you have to be able to take it back too lol
but you know we all love you really


----------



## ashley

ami_j said:


> night hun


Night : victory: PS. Keep it up with the witiness, it'll give me a giggle at work tomorrow when I'm trying to catch up! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know and I am just ready to give it all my attention now lol oh well teach me to be so late on tonight


im still here though 
hehe
might have a soak in a bit if i can find something i fancy reading


----------



## Shell195

I havent gone just yet:2thumb:
Lol Ian I can see you are used to getting your own way, that will teach you to try and get the better of a bunch of women:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> Night : victory: PS. Keep it up with the witiness, it'll give me a giggle at work tomorrow when I'm trying to catch up! :lol2:


i will try lol it just sort of occurs to me like an epiphany of comedy :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night Ashley


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I havent gone just yet:2thumb:
> Lol Ian I can see you are used to getting your own way, that will teach you to try and get the better of a bunch of women:Na_Na_Na_Na:


ooooh gdgd


----------



## Shell195

What are you up to tomorrow?
Im picking the new dup up and going to the vet


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> What are you up to tomorrow?
> Im picking the new dup up and going to the vet


Quiet day for me have cleaner coming in and have to clip the dogs with my new clippers and think i have the repairman coming also have to feed the snakes and do the laundry lol Oh and I have to crack the whip on Glyn and get him back to doing his uni assignment


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What are you up to tomorrow?
> Im picking the new dup up and going to the vet


will be putting the shopping away and giving the dog his treats...hopefully my new ikea boxes will come so i can sort the rats out


----------



## temerist

well I really am going to bed now,

I may return tomorrow but no garuntees :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> well I really am going to bed now,
> 
> I may return tomorrow but no garuntees :lol2:


night ian see you tomorrow ^^


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> well I really am going to bed now,
> 
> I may return tomorrow but no garuntees :lol2:


Night hun sleep well


----------



## tomwilson

omg i hate some of the people on this forum i really do http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/529303-students-burden-taxpayer.html


Shell195 said:


> What are you up to tomorrow?
> Im picking the new dup up and going to the vet


 i have work


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well I really am going to bed now,
> 
> I may return tomorrow but no garuntees :lol2:


 
And we believe that..................................NOT

Night night x I hope you dream that you can get one over on a load of lovely ladies(it WILL only be a dream though):lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ashley said:


> Sorry to hear all the trouble you're having Colin, I remember your thread about it, what an awful thing to happen :grouphug:


Thanks Ashley


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> omg i hate some of the people on this forum i really do http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/529303-students-burden-taxpayer.html
> 
> i have work


Ok I wont say whatI think GLyn is at uni And I paid his uni fees his year as the government didnt He ahs workd so hard ot ge into uni and now they want to raise the fees I know we need to cut spending but should it be at the cost of health and education. Why cant they sort out the way the rich seem to get richer and the poor poorer in this country. When i think of the numbe sof well to do who still claim family allownace etc it does make me laugh it sno as if they need it at all
Sorry rant over


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, night all:notworthy:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Ok I wont say whatI think GLyn is at uni And I paid his uni fees his year as the government didnt He ahs workd so hard ot ge into uni and now they want to raise the fees I know we need to cut spending but should it be at the cost of health and education. Why cant they sort out the way the rich seem to get richer and the poor poorer in this country. When i think of the numbe sof well to do who still claim family allownace etc it does make me laugh it sno as if they need it at all
> Sorry rant over


 it was freeman on there that got me so wound up


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night all:notworthy:


Night hun sleep well


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ok I wont say whatI think GLyn is at uni And I paid his uni fees his year as the government didnt He ahs workd so hard ot ge into uni and now they want to raise the fees I know we need to cut spending but should it be at the cost of health and education. Why cant they sort out the way the rich seem to get richer and the poor poorer in this country. When i think of the numbe sof well to do who still claim family allownace etc it does make me laugh it sno as if they need it at all
> Sorry rant over


totally agree... they are taking money of out the public purse to pay for the the cockups of the :censor: bankers


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night all:notworthy:


night hun


tomwilson said:


> it was freeman on there that got me so wound up


ignore him hes not living in the real world..


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> night hun
> 
> ignore him hes not living in the real world..


 i shouldn't let these people wind me up on here but i'm running up a list of people that really anoy me on here lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i shouldn't let these people wind me up on here but i'm running up a list of people that really anoy me on here lol


you can block them lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> you can block them lol


 yeah but then i miss out on things getting said :lol2:
i'm off now night guys


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> it was freeman on there that got me so wound up


 Did you see my responce lol. I hate people like that


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> yeah but then i miss out on things getting said :lol2:
> i'm off now night guys


NIght hun


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yeah but then i miss out on things getting said :lol2:
> i'm off now night guys


night tom

well sammy , as they say in these parts, its just me and thee :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> night tom
> 
> well sammy , as they say in these parts, its just me and thee :lol2:


Wonder what mischief we can get upto lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Wonder what mischief we can get upto lol


*giggles*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey girls, what you up to?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey girls, what you up to?


hey colin/logan lol 

nm we are looking for some mischief


----------



## Luxy

:help:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey girls, what you up to?


Hi Colin I am so sorry aobut your news hun I didnt get chance to post an answer earlier 
I am sat reading the thread that tom put up and seething and looking for some mischief lol i feel like being very naughty lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

Luxy said:


> I've had a shitty experience with a forum member and I don't know what to do about it... :help:


PM us who it is & what its about


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> I've had a shitty experience with a forum member and I don't know what to do about it... :help:


 Oh no hun not good at all I have aprob wiht someone onhere too and dont knwo what to do as they wont respond to any of my pms to try and sort it out
Have yo utried approaching a mod about it


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi Colin I am so sorry aobut your news hun I didnt get chance to post an answer earlier
> I am sat reading the thread that tom put up and seething and looking for some mischief lol i feel like being very naughty lmao


Thanks Sam


----------



## Luxy

Zoo-Man said:


> PM us who it is & what its about


I'll PM you now, hang on...


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> I've had a shitty experience with a forum member and I don't know what to do about it... :help:


oh no  feel free to pm me if you want to talk *hug*


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi Colin I am so sorry aobut your news hun I didnt get chance to post an answer earlier
> I am sat reading the thread that tom put up and seething and looking for some mischief lol i feel like being very naughty lmao


its naughty wednesday :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> its naughty wednesday :lol2:


Lol maybe


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol maybe


col is naughty i bet he can think of ideas :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> col is naughty i bet he can think of ideas :lol2:


Is he now (waits expectantly)


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> col is naughty i bet he can think of ideas :lol2:


Thanks! I've just PMd Zoo-Man, do you want me to send you on the details?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Is he now (waits expectantly)


i dont think fun is going to happen unless we try lol 

on a random note i really could do eat some apple crumble


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Thanks! I've just PMd Zoo-Man, do you want me to send you on the details? I'm not gonna identify anyone cos I'm not the kinda person who looks for a witch hunt, but I'm upset over this and I could do with some advice!


yes please hun


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> Thanks! I've just PMd Zoo-Man, do you want me to send you on the details? I'm not gonna identify anyone cos I'm not the kinda person who looks for a witch hunt, but I'm upset over this and I could do with some advice!


 Yes please hun you never know I may be able to help


----------



## Luxy

:blush:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Imma copy & paste what I sent to Colin, it's a bit long.
> Please don't reply here, I don't want any "trouble". :blush:


okie doke


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i dont think fun is going to happen unless we try lol
> 
> on a random note i really could do eat some apple crumble


Lol i just had a fresh cream horn which is very naughty of me lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol i just had a fresh cream horn which is very naughty of me lol


yum
thursday is shopping day so should have nicies later on yummm^^


----------



## Zoo-Man

The only mischief I can think of at the moment involves at least one member on here (not regulars anymore, don't worry), so I will behave myself & not say :whistling2:


----------



## Luxy

Thanks for your advice everyone.

:grouphug:


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone. You've no idea how much better I feel talking about it with you guys!
> 
> :grouphug:


YW hun its what friends are for


----------



## Zoo-Man

Luxy said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone. You've no idea how much better I feel talking about it with you guys!
> 
> :grouphug:


Glad to be of help hun!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The only mischief I can think of at the moment involves at least one member on here (not regulars anymore, don't worry), so I will behave myself & not say :whistling2:


intruigung


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> intruigung


very lol

Ok GLyn has just cracked me up We just washed FLushed away and now he is singing like the slugs do on there


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone. You've no idea how much better I feel talking about it with you guys!
> 
> :grouphug:


awww i wasnt that helpful but i hope that talking it over helped


sammy1969 said:


> very lol
> 
> Ok GLyn has just cracked me up We just washed FLushed away and now he is singing like the slugs do on there


haha XD 
i was singing hamster dance earlier XD


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> intruigung


You know of one of them....


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You know of one of them....


:lol2: i dont see any good coming of this conversation


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2: i dont see any good coming of this conversation


I think your thinking of someone else hun, it isn't my old adversary Fenny.


----------



## Luxy

Are any of you guys members of 18+?
What goes on over there......?


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> Are any of you guys members of 18+?
> What goes on over there......?


I am a member of there and basically is all the convos that are adult in nature some are funny some are very crude and some well what can i say lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Luxy said:


> Are any of you guys members of 18+?
> What goes on over there......?


Yes hun. It is mainly threads about things that pee people off (with adult language used), threads for members to post pics of their bits, & threads about what goes on in the bedroom.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I think your thinking of someone else hun, it isn't my old adversary Fenny.


lol no i mean the one that i asked u about last week when i thought you were being a meanie to a small brown cute but imaginary animal :lol2:


Luxy said:


> Are any of you guys members of 18+?
> What goes on over there......?


all kinda madness :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol no i mean the one that i asked u about last week when i thought you were being a meanie to a small brown cute but imaginary animal :lol2:
> 
> all kinda madness :lol2:


Ah yes :2thumb:


----------



## Luxy

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes hun. It is mainly threads about things that pee people off (with adult language used), threads for members to post pics of their bits, & threads about what goes on in the bedroom.


Pics of their bits!!!
*faints*

Have any of you three submitted such photos? :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lol no i mean the one that i asked u about last week when i thought you were being a meanie to a small brown cute but imaginary animal


Ok now i am intrigued Col being mean to a small brown cute furry imaginary animal dare i ask anymore lol


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> Pics of their bits!!!
> *faints*
> 
> Have any of you three submitted such photos? :blush:


Never, I'm to ugly for that lol infact i can honestly say i dont think i have even looked at any of those threads they are not my cup of tea at all


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes :2thumb:


hehe hoped it wasnt too cryptic 


Luxy said:


> Pics of their bits!!!
> *faints*
> 
> Have any of you three submitted such photos? :blush:


nope , i barely post my ugly face let alone anywhere else XD


sammy1969 said:


> Ok now i am intrigued Col being mean to a small brown cute furry imaginary animal dare i ask anymore lol


lol its a kinda cryptic thing :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Luxy said:


> Pics of their bits!!!
> *faints*
> 
> Have any of you three submitted such photos? :blush:


Nope, Im not that brave! :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

Ah girlies, come on! Don't be so down on yourselves! If it makes you feel better, you can see pics of _my_ bits!

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Ok now i am intrigued Col being mean to a small brown cute furry imaginary animal dare i ask anymore lol


Will PM you hun : victory:


----------



## Luxy

That was a joke!
(Before I get banned for soliciting!)


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> That was a joke!
> (Before I get banned for soliciting!)


:lol2:

this was me 

:gasp::blush:








:lol2::no1:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Will PM you hun : victory:


okies lol



Luxy said:


> Ah girlies, come on! Don't be so down on yourselves! If it makes you feel better, you can see pics of _my_ bits!
> 
> :lol2:


LOL no comment



ami_j said:


> hehe hoped it wasnt too cryptic
> 
> nope , i barely post my ugly face let alone anywhere else XD
> 
> lol its a kinda cryptic thing :lol2:


Hun you are not ugly i have seen your pic on fb remember


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> okies lol
> 
> 
> LOL no comment
> 
> 
> Hun you are not ugly i have seen your pic on fb remember


lol thats one of the few pics i allow ppl to see cos i look half decent in it XD


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lol thats one of the few pics i allow ppl to see cos i look half decent in it XD


WEll hun oyu look beautiful compared to me i never have my photo taken at all if i can help it as i dont want the camera to break


----------



## Luxy

sammy1969 said:


> WEll hun oyu look beautiful compared to me i never have my photo taken at all if i can help it as i dont want the camera to break


Hey! :grouphug:

Don't say things like that though! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> WEll hun oyu look beautiful compared to me i never have my photo taken at all if i can help it as i dont want the camera to break


awww i bet your lovely really 
*hug*


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awww i bet your lovely really
> *hug*


I am on the inside but on the outside nope where i take certain meds for a severe condition i have they have made me go from a slim pretty woman into a moonfaced large person which I hate but i know beauty is only skin deep and i am a lovely person on the inside(or so my friends keep telling me) and thats what counts



Luxy said:


> Hey! :grouphug:
> 
> Don't say things like that though! :bash:


Hun i aam always honest i find its the best way and it has been a joke i say to everyone for a long time as i hate my pic being taken, I hope i didnt offend you hun


----------



## Luxy

sammy1969 said:


> Hun i aam always honest i find its the best way and it has been a joke i say to everyone for a long time as i hate my pic being taken, I hope i didnt offend you hun


You didn't offend me, I just don't like to hear lovely people feeling bad about themselves for something that doesn't matter anyway!
You're a wonderful person, and that's all that matters to me and all of your other friends here!
:no1:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I am on the inside but on the outside nope where i take certain meds for a severe condition i have they have made me go from a slim pretty woman into a moonfaced large person which I hate but i know beauty is only skin deep and i am a lovely person on the inside(or so my friends keep telling me) and thats what counts
> 
> 
> Hun i aam always honest i find its the best way and it has been a joke i say to everyone for a long time as i hate my pic being taken, I hope i didnt offend you hun


you have hit the nail on the head there really 
its whats inside that counts


----------



## Luxy

I'm off to bed now guys!
I only have one more post till I reach 500 you know!!!


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> I'm off to bed now guys!
> I only have one more post till I reach 500 you know!!!


night hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

Luxy said:


> I'm off to bed now guys!
> I only have one more post till I reach 500 you know!!!


Go on, treat yourself to one more post!

Goodnight hun x


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> You didn't offend me, I just don't like to hear lovely people feeling bad about themselves for something that doesn't matter anyway!
> You're a wonderful person, and that's all that matters to me and all of your other friends here!
> :no1:


 


ami_j said:


> you have hit the nail on the head there really
> its whats inside that counts


 
Exactly hun i agree I know my friends on here love for me not for what i look like 

Night luxy sleep well


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Go on, treat yourself to one more post!
> 
> Goodnight hun x


lol im getting tired.... i wanna beat you tho :lol2:


----------



## Luxy

Zoo-Man said:


> Go on, treat yourself to one more post!
> 
> Goodnight hun x


Don't mind if I do!

!!!500!!!

Thanks again everyone!
Night!
♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol im getting tired.... i wanna beat you tho :lol2:


Im not tired at all......... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Don't mind if I do!
> 
> !!!500!!!
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> Night!
> ♥♥♥♥♥


wooooo

feels like ages since i was at 500 :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

back on for a bit lol you posted away didn't you lol

whats up luxy


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not tired at all......... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


*cry* :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Exactly hun i agree I know my friends on here love for me not for what i look like
> 
> Night luxy sleep well


awwww what a lovely chat we are having ^^


----------



## sammy1969

dont think you will ever beat him hun lol he is a night owl


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> back on for a bit lol you posted away didn't you lol
> 
> whats up luxy


hi again hun did you se my responce to that person on that thread lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> dont think you will ever beat him hun lol he is a night owl


lol ive been known to be pretty nocturnal


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lol ive been known to be pretty nocturnal


yeah lol me too but i dont think iw ill ever beat col unless i stay up alnight


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> hi again hun did you se my responce to that person on that thread lol


 yeah i did glyn sounds like a gem hun
i don't understand people like him who claim to be working class and are happy top see opportunities to be ripped from our hands like this it really does rub me up the wrong way it really does


----------



## Zoo-Man

I think you guys should come up with a prize for the most nocturnal cat chatter - moi! hehe


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I think you guys should come up with a prize for the most nocturnal cat chatter - moi! hehe


 we could all call you james howlett from now on?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> yeah lol me too but i dont think iw ill ever beat col unless i stay up alnight


hehe i might attempt it if my mum brings me some cola tomorrow 


Zoo-Man said:


> I think you guys should come up with a prize for the most nocturnal cat chatter - moi! hehe


XD
a virtual pat on the back?


tomwilson said:


> yeah i did glyn sounds like a gem hun
> i don't understand people like him who claim to be working class and are happy top see opportunities to be ripped from our hands like this it really does rub me up the wrong way it really does


bitter probably. what he is proposing is everything for the rich


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> yeah i did glyn sounds like a gem hun
> i don't understand people like him who claim to be working class and are happy top see opportunities to be ripped from our hands like this it really does rub me up the wrong way it really does


I have to agree hun as you can see in my reply i was not amused by his presumptions and thought he was an arrogant you know what. I really dont think he has any idea what it is truly like for some people out there and how much they struggle to get where they want to be
Yeah I must admit Glyn really is worth his weight in gold he does so much for me and i can never tell him enough just how much I appreciate it.


----------



## ami_j

i must sleep lol 
but i leave you with this
cannot WAIT til next july
YouTube - Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Official Trailer


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I have to agree hun as you can see in my reply i was not amused by his presumptions and thought he was an arrogant you know what. I really dont think he has any idea what it is truly like for some people out there and how much they struggle to get where they want to be
> Yeah I must admit Glyn really is worth his weight in gold he does so much for me and i can never tell him enough just how much I appreciate it.


awwwww:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i must sleep lol
> but i leave you with this
> cannot WAIT til next july
> YouTube - Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Official Trailer


Night Jaime Sleep well hun Damn why so long to wait NO FAIR sulks lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> we could all call you james howlett from now on?


Who's that?


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Who's that?


Was wondering the sam ething but didnt want to admit it lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Night Jaime Sleep well hun Damn why so long to wait NO FAIR sulks lol


the gap annoys me but obv theres gonna be a two disc special so will have to wait nearly 2 years to have them both on dvd, as theres no point buying the first til the second is out
BAH


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Who's that?





sammy1969 said:


> Was wondering the sam ething but didnt want to admit it lol


Wolverine (James Howlett) - Marvel Universe Wiki: The definitive online source for Marvel super hero bios.
really am off now lol night


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Wolverine (James Howlett) - Marvel Universe Wiki: The definitive online source for Marvel super hero bios.
> really am off now lol night


Ah yes, of course. Deeerrrrrrrrrrrrrr,..............:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> the gap annoys me but obv theres gonna be a two disc special so will have to wait nearly 2 years to have them both on dvd, as theres no point buying the first til the second is out
> BAH


Yeah i know I have all the others bu t knowing the last one is going to be done over two films is annoying but thats the only way they can get the whole story in. I jus thoe they dont digress from the book too much this time


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> Wolverine (James Howlett) - Marvel Universe Wiki: The definitive online source for Marvel super hero bios.
> really am off now lol night


Ahhh recognition dawns lol now to bed with you lol or you will turn into a pumpkin


----------



## sammy1969

Time for me to head off too as i turned into a pumpkin five mins ago lol Nite all tc xxxx


----------



## tomwilson

i go the loo and everyone buggers off lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Its just the cat chat boys left Tom! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Its just the cat chat boys left Tom! :2thumb:


lol it is indeed james

i've been watching spring watch on the on demand


----------



## tomwilson

i beat logan san :lol2:

whats my prize


----------



## temerist

morning mean ppl


----------



## Cillah

Wow. I just read over twenty pages.

Good morning everyone


----------



## Shell195

Morning people


----------



## Cillah

What is everyone doing today?

I might convince Martin to go into town with me to get some live food for the hog as his tub is finally empty. Apparently there was nowhere to put his stuff.. According to Martin. But Dippys tank is on a cabinet.. So I organised it. Men.. Got to love them


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, guys  How's it going?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Morning, guys  How's it going?


Good except I feel a little sick about reading the other thread about that guys puppy :gasp:

I kind of went off at him :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

What thread? *goes to check*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> What thread? *goes to check*


The Very Sad one..


----------



## Amalthea

Poor puppy


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Poor puppy


Some people really don't deserve animals =[


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone - me a busy bee this morning - course it was morning when I logged on, it's just that it's taken me half of the morning to read all that rubbish you insomniacs posted last night!

I'm childminding today and heading off with Daniel to drop him at school and then take Skye for a walk - also busy sorting out all my glitter tattoo stencils ready for my face painting day on Saturday.

Jen, how's the hip today?? 

I saw the thread about the puppy, but haven't reat it yet! Going off to read it now!


----------



## Amalthea

I woke up several times during the night after rolling....  I think I'll be calling the dr this afternoon to get an appt for tomorrow...


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone - me a busy bee this morning - course it was morning when I logged on, it's just that it's taken me half of the morning to read all that rubbish you insomniacs posted last night!
> 
> I'm childminding today and heading off with Daniel to drop him at school and then take Skye for a walk - also busy sorting out all my glitter tattoo stencils ready for my face painting day on Saturday.
> 
> Jen, how's the hip today??
> 
> I saw the thread about the puppy, but haven't reat it yet! Going off to read it now!



It's quite sad. You just have to wonder not only why he would do it but why he would feel the need to post it here.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I woke up several times during the night after rolling....  I think I'll be calling the dr this afternoon to get an appt for tomorrow...


I've been wondering whether it might be sciatica you've got? You're a bit young for arthritis, but of course you didn't get the best start in life, as I recall?



Cillah said:


> It's quite sad. You just have to wonder not only why he would do it but why he would feel the need to post it here.


Cos he's a f*ckin' idiot - that's why.

You don't need an education to have common sense and as an adult he should have been aware of his responsibilities before he even mated his bitch! :bash:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Cos he's a f*ckin' idiot - that's why.
> 
> You don't need an education to have common sense and as an adult he should have been aware of his responsibilities before he even mated his bitch! :bash:


You're right.

Especially if you read his other threads. He randomly mated his bitch, had no idea when she was due, thought he could hear the puppies inside her stomach and now this.

Ugh.


----------



## Amalthea

I am wondering the same, Eileen! But surely people with sciatica aren't mean to just "deal with it"? My Mom is riddled with arthritis and has been for years, though, so I am worried about that (she's in her 40s).

I have thoat that guy with the puppy was an idiot since asking if he could hear the puppies "moan" before they were born.


----------



## feorag

Yup! D*ckhead!! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, of course. Deeerrrrrrrrrrrrrr,..............:lol2:


:lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i know I have all the others bu t knowing the last one is going to be done over two films is annoying but thats the only way they can get the whole story in. I jus thoe they dont digress from the book too much this time


lets hope so theres so much in the books i would love to see on film


temerist said:


> morning mean ppl


hey ian ^^


Shell195 said:


> Morning people


hey shell ^^


Amalthea said:


> Morning, guys  How's it going?


hey jen ^^


feorag said:


> I've been wondering whether it might be sciatica you've got? You're a bit young for arthritis, but of course you didn't get the best start in life, as I recall?
> 
> Cos he's a f*ckin' idiot - that's why.
> 
> You don't need an education to have common sense and as an adult he should have been aware of his responsibilities before he even mated his bitch! :bash:


ugh bloody profiteering bybs:bash:

oh hey eileen ^^


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> You're right.
> 
> Especially if you read his other threads. He randomly mated his bitch, had no idea when she was due, thought he could hear the puppies inside her stomach and now this.
> 
> Ugh.


complete idiot , poor pup 

hey cillah ^^

ive said hello to everyone now i think


----------



## Amalthea

Hey, Jaime!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Hey, Jaime!!



i hope your pain can be sorted somewhat tomorrow 
oh and im gonna pm you about happy pets lol


----------



## feorag

Hi Jaime! Did you know I live about 15-20 miles from the castle which was the first Howarts School??

And Barry and I went for a day trip on the steam train that they use for the school when we were up in Scotland on holiday a couple of years ago!


----------



## Cillah

Hey Jaime


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Hi Jaime! Did you know I live about 15-20 miles from the castle which was the first Howarts School??
> 
> And Barry and I went for a day trip on the steam train that they use for the school when we were up in Scotland on holiday a couple of years ago!


 
That is pretty awesome!! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Hi Jaime! Did you know I live about 15-20 miles from the castle which was the first Howarts School??
> 
> And Barry and I went for a day trip on the steam train that they use for the school when we were up in Scotland on holiday a couple of years ago!


thats so cool ^^ i would love to do that 
they are doing short trips over summer in the hogwarts express from leeds to york i think


Cillah said:


> Hey Jaime


hey  how is little charlie today?


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hey  how is little charlie today?


Good good . Being a good boy and sleeping so far .

Even the noise my crazy mice make in the same room don't wake him up!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Good good . Being a good boy and sleeping so far .
> 
> Even the noise my crazy mice make in the same room don't wake him up!


awwww 
yeah when they want to sleep little gets in the way of that lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awwww
> yeah when they want to sleep little gets in the way of that lol


It's great though because when the room is more populated he will still be sleeping soundly! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> It's great though because when the room is more populated he will still be sleeping soundly! :2thumb:


it must be great to be a syrian :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> it must be great to be a syrian :lol2:


Or any pet for that matter :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Or any pet for that matter :whistling2:


lol i would love to be one of my rats XD
lots of friends to snuggle with , nice food, funky hammocks :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol i would love to be one of my rats XD
> lots of friends to snuggle with , nice food, funky hammocks :lol2:


Yeah. I would like to be a dog too. They have it pretty easy and get to do a lot of fun stuff! Or a cat. Lazy :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah. I would like to be a dog too. They have it pretty easy and get to do a lot of fun stuff! Or a cat. Lazy :2thumb:


HAHA yeah XD


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> HAHA yeah XD


Imagine if you were your pet and your pet was you for a day. Weirddd.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Imagine if you were your pet and your pet was you for a day. Weirddd.


lol that would be an interesting day XD


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> thats so cool ^^ i would love to do that
> they are doing short trips over summer in the hogwarts express from leeds to york i think


That's me back for an hour. Daniel is at school and Skye has had a good walk, so catching up again.

They've been running the Jacobite steam train from Fort William to Mallaig for years, but it really caught on after the Harry Potter films used it. It goes over the Glenfinnan Viaduct which is the huge viaduct that you see Ron & Harry flying over in the 2nd film. It's 100 feet off the ground and spans 1000ft and awesome when you're going over it! When the train get to the end of the viaduct it always stops so that people can take photographs of the end of it on the viaduct. :lol2: That's if you can get a vacant window to take a photograph from cos everyone is hanging out the windows taking photos. I'll load some up when I get home and can access them on my computer.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That's me back for an hour. Daniel is at school and Skye has had a good walk, so catching up again.
> 
> They've been running the Jacobite steam train from Fort William to Mallaig for years, but it really caught on after the Harry Potter films used it. It goes over the Glenfinnan Viaduct which is the huge viaduct that you see Ron & Harry flying over in the 2nd film. It's 100 feet off the ground and spans 1000ft and awesome when you're going over it! When the train get to the end of the viaduct it always stops so that people can take photographs of the end of it on the viaduct. :lol2: That's if you can get a vacant window to take a photograph from cos everyone is hanging out the windows taking photos. I'll load some up when I get home and can access them on my computer.


wooo cant wait to see them


----------



## Shell195

I am now the new owner of a very pretty Duprasi girl:flrt:Ive called her Kizzy as I cant remember her name(Ponyo I think it was) Ive also been offered another one:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I am now the new owner of a very pretty Duprasi girl:flrt:Ive called her Kizzy as I cant remember her name(Ponya I think it was) Ive also been offered another one:gasp:


I am so jealous :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I am so jealous :blush:


 

Dont be jealous as it just means you will be able to have a baby one in the future:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Dont be jealous as it just means you will be able to have baby one in the future:2thumb:


Yay! My own little Dup :2thumb:

Are you planning on breeding again this year ?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Yay! My own little Dup :2thumb:
> 
> Are you planning on breeding again this year ?


 
Yes:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Yes:2thumb:


Well.. I will have room for a little Dup from August.. =D


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Well.. I will have room for a little Dup from August.. =D


 
This girl will need mating once she is settled or she will be to old to breed from so that should be about right, although I cant guarantee that babies will be born


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> This girl will need mating once she is settled or she will be to old to breed from so that should be about right, although I cant guarantee that babies will be born


That's ohkay. I am more than willing to wait as long as it takes


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the vets now speak later x


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Im off to the vets now speak later x


Ohkay. Hope all goes well there  x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I am now the new owner of a very pretty Duprasi girl:flrt:Ive called her Kizzy as I cant remember her name(Ponyo I think it was) Ive also been offered another one:gasp:


Where did you have to go to get her Shell - you realise of course that I'm dead jealous!! :bash:

Good luck at the vets - will be thinking about you.


----------



## Cillah

You should get a baby Eileen


----------



## feorag

I desperately wanted one of these, but I just can't work out where I can put it! I would want it in the living room where I can see it all the time and handle it etc and it can live with all the other animals and get used to them, but there's just nowhere I can think of to put it!

Will keep thinking about it though!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I desperately wanted one of these, but I just can't work out where I can put it! I would want it in the living room where I can see it all the time and handle it etc and it can live with all the other animals and get used to them, but there's just nowhere I can think of to put it!
> 
> Will keep thinking about it though!


I wish I could have all of the pets in the living room but they are quite happy in the pet room and I like having a room just for them 

I am sure you will find somewhere to put a little Dup though !


----------



## feorag

Problem is though, I don't have a room that I could make a pet room.

I have 3 bedrooms, but when my family come to stay (cos they all live away), they're packed in like sardines :lol2: Mollie has the small bedroom and to be honest you couldn't swing a cat in there! 

The other bedroom is a double, but poor Ellie has to sleep on the floor, so when they are here there's no room in there either.

And if Elise and her partner come at the same time, well everybody's anywhere they can fit in:lol2: :crazy:

And when they have the baby they'll never be able to all come at the same time, cos there's just no more room at the inn! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon Everyone been on for a while but took me this long to catch up on everything. And read and commented on the very sad thread I cant beleive they have done it to that poor pup.
Shell I am so pleased for you wish you were nearer then I could get one off you later in the year as there are none in my neck of the woods.

Jen if it does turn out to be sciatica then the tens machine would help so it is not all lost but you really do need to get it sorted asap.


----------



## feorag

Hi Sammy

Isn't NaomiR somewhere down your way?


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Hi Sammy
> 
> Isn't NaomiR somewhere down your way?


Not sure to be honest mind oyu my brain is on automatic pilot today which doesnt help so i will have to look her up and see lol


----------



## Amalthea

I called to try and get an appt and I can't... I have to call first thing in the morning and hope for the best. May just stick to Tuesday's... Less hassle. *pulls out hair*


----------



## sammy1969

Jen please try tmorrow morning when they first open as they have to keep same day appts for emergencies etc and I think everyone would agree that yu realyneed to get this sorted quickly as you have been suffering far too long


----------



## Amalthea

I'll give it a go tomorrow morning.....


----------



## sammy1969

Good lol i hate the thought of you being in serious pain and I know just how much this hurts. big hug


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  Usually, it's not too bad, but when I turn it wrong, I am in agony.... That's really why it's bad at night. If I could just stay still in my sleep, it'd be ok *lol*


----------



## sammy1969

I know exactly what yo mean I have the same problem can cope ok during the day but when i go to bed it gets wrose especially a you say when you move or turn awkwardly.


----------



## Amalthea

I think we should trade in our, obviously malfunctioning, bodies for newer models 

It's bloody stupid, cuz doing something as simple as getting out of the car can have me close to tears... I mean, WTF?!?


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> I think we should trade in our, obviously malfunctioning, bodies for newer models
> 
> It's bloody stupid, cuz doing something as simple as getting out of the car can have me close to tears... I mean, WTF?!?


Oh if only we could I think we would be fighting over who would be first lol.
Yep it is horrible I had the same thing yesterday trying to et out of a taxi once I got home I actually screamed it hurt that much thing was around 20 miutes later I could walk ok for me it is soo annoying


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I imagine there would be quite the push for first in line


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I imagine there would be quite the push for first in line


Yeah there probably would lol


----------



## Shell195

Back from the vets with Claude he now has 2 lots of eye drops, one lot to be put in 5 times a day and the others 3 times a day:gasp: He says he has a bacterial growth on his lense which isnt helped by the steroids hes on:bash: Was speaking to a lady at the vets who has always had Cavaliers and she says shes never had one live longer than 11 1/2 years old. The vet says his heart sounds really good so he could live for another 2/3 years, hes 15 already.
I took Purdy with me too as she has been very quiet, he gave her a thorough examination and thought maybe a back tooth was bothering her as she has a skin overgrowth there so is doing a dental next Wednesday. If it wasnt for the animals Im sure I would have lots of spare money:whistling2:

The new Duprasi came from a girl in Liverpool, she got her from Naomi who had trouble breeding them so sold most of them.


----------



## sammy1969

AWWW steroids think they are the bane of life lol they cause me so many probs too, hope everything goes well for Purdy on wednesday too


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I am now the new owner of a very pretty Duprasi girl:flrt:Ive called her Kizzy as I cant remember her name(Ponyo I think it was) Ive also been offered another one:gasp:


oooh  great news shell fingers crossed you will have some nice bubs 


sammy1969 said:


> Jen please try tmorrow morning when they first open as they have to keep same day appts for emergencies etc and I think everyone would agree that yu realyneed to get this sorted quickly as you have been suffering far too long


agreed  i hate how its so hard to get an appointment


Shell195 said:


> Back from the vets with Claude he now has 2 lots of eye drops, one lot to be put in 5 times a day and the others 3 times a day:gasp: He says he has a bacterial growth on his lense which isnt helped by the steroids hes on:bash: Was speaking to a lady at the vets who has always had Cavaliers and she says shes never had one live longer than 11 1/2 years old. The vet says his heart sounds really good so he could live for another 2/3 years, hes 15 already.
> I took Purdy with me too as she has been very quiet, he gave her a thorough examination and thought maybe a back tooth was bothering her as she has a skin overgrowth there so is doing a dental next Wednesday. If it wasnt for the animals Im sure I would have lots of spare money:whistling2:
> 
> The new Duprasi came from a girl in Liverpool, she got her from Naomi who had trouble breeding them so sold most of them.


poor claude thats alot of eye drops :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Thanks girls:2thumb:

Jen forgot to say I hope you can get an appointment at the docs and they can give you something to help the pain ((( HUGS )))


----------



## ami_j

im soooo tired, i hope i wake up a little lol


----------



## tomwilson

hello every one



Shell195 said:


> I am now the new owner of a very pretty Duprasi girl:flrt:Ive called her Kizzy as I cant remember her name(Ponyo I think it was) Ive also been offered another one:gasp:


 it was ponyo shell i was having a look at her yesterday ande was very tempted to snap her up since she was in the same city and everything :gasp:

i was gonna tell you about her but you already said you'd found one,It must have been her anyway :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening Tom


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Evening Tom


 sorry had to get the sproglett ready for bed how are you tonight


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hello every one
> 
> 
> it was ponyo shell i was having a look at her yesterday ande was very tempted to snap her up since she was in the same city and everything :gasp:
> 
> i was gonna tell you about her but you already said you'd found one,It must have been her anyway :lol2:


 
Thats her Tom and what a stunner she is:no1:


----------



## ami_j

is my old mutts 14th bday today so got some pics of him with one of his bday treats :flrt:










"smells nice"









"nom nom"

























"why do you keep taking pics mum im eating here"


----------



## Shell195

What a gorgeous old boy he is:flrt:
Tell him I said Happy Birhtday:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What a gorgeous old boy he is:flrt:
> Tell him I said Happy Birhtday:2thumb:


he was stunning as a young dog shell , its bittersweet looking at him all grey doesnt seem like two minutes have gone by

i will do hes got this special treat for his tea , beef casserole dog food :lol2: and hes still got a bag of pointer mini roll treats, two jumbones, some carrots and a meaty hoof to go at :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Thats her Tom and what a stunner she is:no1:


yeah she was i right little stunner a sort of sandy colour in the pic on the thread



ami_j said:


> is my old mutts 14th bday today so got some pics of him with one of his bday treats :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> "smells nice"
> image
> 
> "nom nom"
> image
> image
> image
> 
> "why do you keep taking pics mum im eating here"
> image


 aww happy birthday to the old mut lol he looks happy


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Claude!!! That's a LOT of drops!!!

What a handsome old mutt, Jaime!!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yeah she was i right little stunner a sort of sandy colour in the pic on the thread
> 
> 
> aww happy birthday to the old mut lol he looks happy





Amalthea said:


> Poor Claude!!! That's a LOT of drops!!!
> 
> What a handsome old mutt, Jaime!!


ty guys lol im glad he cant read this he would get an even bigger head :lol2:

he loves things he can chew tom , so he was pretty chuffed, even at fourteen he can demolish treats well lol


----------



## feorag

: victory::flrt::flrt:


Amalthea said:


> *lol* I imagine there would be quite the push for first in line


There surely would cos I'd be fighting to be at the front! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Back from the vets with Claude he now has 2 lots of eye drops, one lot to be put in 5 times a day and the others 3 times a day:gasp: He says he has a bacterial growth on his lense which isnt helped by the steroids hes on:bash: Was speaking to a lady at the vets who has always had Cavaliers and she says shes never had one live longer than 11 1/2 years old. The vet says his heart sounds really good so he could live for another 2/3 years, hes 15 already.
> I took Purdy with me too as she has been very quiet, he gave her a thorough examination and thought maybe a back tooth was bothering her as she has a skin overgrowth there so is doing a dental next Wednesday. If it wasnt for the animals Im sure I would have lots of spare money:whistling2:
> 
> The new Duprasi came from a girl in Liverpool, she got her from Naomi who had trouble breeding them so sold most of them.


Poor Claude and poor Purdy! Bless! :flrt: And yes, if you didn't have all those animals you'd be pretty rich......... and have holidays............... and maybe a new car .............. and maybe a new house ................ and maybe a holiday villa! :lol2: I'm sure I would have!!

ETA: Sorry Jaime, forgot to say Happy Birthday to your dog - but you didn't give us his name!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> : victory::flrt::flrt:There surely would cos I'd be fighting to be at the front! :lol2:
> 
> Poor Claude and poor Purdy! Bless! :flrt: And yes, if you didn't have all those animals you'd be pretty rich......... and have holidays............... and maybe a new car .............. and maybe a new house ................ and maybe a holiday villa! :lol2: I'm sure I would have!!
> 
> ETA: Sorry Jaime, forgot to say Happy Birthday to your dog - but you didn't give us his name!


ooops 
he is called casey


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> : victory::flrt::flrt:There surely would cos I'd be fighting to be at the front! :lol2:
> 
> Poor Claude and poor Purdy! Bless! :flrt: And yes, if you didn't have all those animals you'd be pretty rich...*...... and have holidays............... and maybe a new car .............. and maybe a new house ................ and maybe a holiday villa*! :lol2: I'm sure I would have!!
> 
> ETA: Sorry Jaime, forgot to say Happy Birthday to your dog - but you didn't give us his name!


 
What are all these strange things you mention:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Just had a ploughmens for dinner which was noce and was watching Watchdog and was made livid by the rogue trader on there who was pressure selling mobility aids to the elderly and vunerable. I hate people who do this no should be no and not an excuse for them to keep pushing and as for over charging these people should be ashamed of themselves over charging over £2000 on some items


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Just had a ploughmens for dinner which was noce and was watching Watchdog and was made livid by the rogue trader on there who was pressure selling mobility aids to the elderly and vunerable I hate people who do this no should be know and not an excuse for them to keep pushing and as for over charging these people should be ashamed of themselves over charging over £2000 on some items


oh i saw that...scum pure scum they need stringing up!


----------



## sammy1969

Totally agree with you on that 
Oh and tell casey happy birthday lol think it was you that posted that lol


----------



## tomwilson

just commented on the :devil:very sad:devil: thread

i'm watching spring watch on catch up


----------



## ashley

Evening!

Happy birthday Casey :2thumb:

That's a lot of eye drops! Poor pup


----------



## sammy1969

Evenig Ashley 
Evening Tom 
I still cant beleive he did that no right minded caring keeper would of taken that route he has totally disgusted me


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Totally agree with you on that
> Oh and tell casey happy birthday lol think it was you that posted that lol





ashley said:


> Evening!
> 
> Happy birthday Casey :2thumb:
> 
> That's a lot of eye drops! Poor pup


thanks  hes just had his doggy casserole , the bowl is sparkly clean now :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Evenig Ashley
> Evening Tom
> I still cant beleive he did that no right minded caring keeper would of taken that route he has totally disgusted me


hey sammy 

i know just a plank with a dog and £££ in his eyes


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> hey sammy
> 
> i know just a plank with a dog and £££ in his eyes


Yeah it sure seems that way but still how was your day
Bet Casey has a smile on his face Jaime


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah it sure seems that way but still how was your day
> Bet Casey has a smile on his face Jaime


hehe he did when he was waiting to have his casserole tea XD was jumping about looney mutty


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah it sure seems that way but still how was your day
> Bet Casey has a smile on his face Jaime


 working today , i really need to find a more rewarding career tbh


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> hehe he did when he was waiting to have his casserole tea xd was jumping about looney mutty


 awwwww


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> awwwww


i think the excitement has tired him out hes downstairs very quiet lol


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> working today , i really need to find a more rewarding career tbh



Shh. That's where I'm applying :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

WEll Im off for the night as I am notfeeling myself tonight I will catch you all tomorrow Night everyone


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> WEll Im off for the night as I am notfeeling myself tonight I will catch you all tomorrow Night everyone


Goodnight. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> WEll Im off for the night as I am notfeeling myself tonight I will catch you all tomorrow Night everyone


 night sammy hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> WEll Im off for the night as I am notfeeling myself tonight I will catch you all tomorrow Night everyone


night sammy hope you feel better soon *hug*


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Shh. That's where I'm applying :whistling2:


 its not that bad but i've been doing it for 6 years now


----------



## Shell195

Night Sammy I hope a good nights sleep will make you feel better
Hello everyone else
Ive just taken photos for the girl who is buying the last baby dup, shes winking on this one:lol2:


----------



## ashley

I'm away to catch up on a couple of threads then have an early night, I'm shattered! Night everyone!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night Sammy I hope a good nights sleep will make you feel better
> Hello everyone else
> Ive just taken photos for the girl who is buying the last baby dup, shes winking on this one:lol2:
> image


awwww:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> I'm away to catch up on a couple of threads then have an early night, I'm shattered! Night everyone!


 
Night Ashley x


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> I'm away to catch up on a couple of threads then have an early night, I'm shattered! Night everyone!


night ashley


----------



## tomwilson

ashley said:


> I'm away to catch up on a couple of threads then have an early night, I'm shattered! Night everyone!


 night ashley

everyone gotta be some where tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> night ashley
> 
> everyone gotta be some where tomorrow :lol2:


not me at least lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> not me at least lol


 sems like we've lost half the regulars to the land of nod already :lol2:

what you up to tonight


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> sems like we've lost half the regulars to the land of nod already :lol2:
> 
> what you up to tonight


got some magazines to read , might have a soak, im pretty tired 
what about you?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> got some magazines to read , might have a soak, im pretty tired
> what about you?


 nm still catching up on spring watch


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> nm still catching up on spring watch


cool  never watched it tbh


----------



## Shell195

Its empty on here tonight maybe we smell:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> cool  never watched it tbh


 i've always watched it love wild life


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its empty on here tonight maybe we smell:lol2:


 maybe everyones disapeared :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Its empty on here tonight maybe we smell:lol2:


:'(


tomwilson said:


> i've always watched it love wild life


prob put animal planet on when my mums gone to bed


----------



## feorag

Hello everyone and goodnight those who've gone!

I've been watching telly!


Shell195 said:


> What are all these strange things you mention:whistling2:


They're only strange to people like what we are, who spend all our money on our animals instead of on us! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Hello everyone and goodnight those who've gone!
> 
> I've been watching telly!They're only strange to people like what we are, who spend all our money on our animals instead of on us! :lol2:


this is true 

ive had cola mwahaha


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Hello everyone and goodnight those who've gone!
> 
> I've been watching telly!They're only strange to people like what we are, who spend all our money on our animals instead of on us! :lol2:


 holi...day, C.....aaarrrr

starting a rehab for the animal obsessed like ourselves lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

found ma blades, get in! whoop whoop, nakey rollerbladin here we come


----------



## Amalthea

Night to those that have gone already... Hope you're feeling better tomorrow, Sammy!!

I don't think I'll be hanging around much longer, either, since I have to get up early to call the freaking doctor. Meh. And I am due to canvass tomorrow afternoon, as well....

I have been asked to cover for somebody at the Trafford store on Saturday.... It's good in one way, cuz I am getting more hours than I was going to get at Bolton, but I HATE the Trafford store. The manager is a bitch, so all the girls are miserable. No laughing, not like our little Bolton shop. And the bitch manager is super strict on the dress code, as well.... >.<


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Night to those that have gone already... Hope you're feeling better tomorrow, Sammy!!
> 
> I don't think I'll be hanging around much longer, either, since I have to get up early to call the freaking doctor. Meh. And I am due to canvass tomorrow afternoon, as well....
> 
> I have been asked to cover for somebody at the Trafford store on Saturday.... It's good in one way, cuz I am getting more hours than I was going to get at Bolton, but I HATE the Trafford store. The manager is a bitch, so all the girls are miserable. No laughing, not like our little Bolton shop. And the bitch manager is super strict on the dress code, as well.... >.<


that sucks, work should be fun too 
i hope they can get you in at the dr too jen


----------



## feorag

Maybe that's the only power she has and so has to exercise it with enthusiasm! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> found ma blades, get in! whoop whoop, nakey rollerbladin here we come


you wearing protective gear a nakkey fall would not be very good (im wincing at the thought) although nakkey bike fall would probably be just as bad



feorag said:


> Maybe that's the only power she has and so has to exercise it with enthusiasm! :whistling2:


 like mc donald supervisers got stuck in a job they couldn't get out of :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Night to those that have gone already... Hope you're feeling better tomorrow, Sammy!!
> 
> I don't think I'll be hanging around much longer, either, since I have to get up early to call the freaking doctor. Meh. And I am due to canvass tomorrow afternoon, as well....
> 
> I have been asked to cover for somebody at the Trafford store on Saturday.... It's good in one way, cuz I am getting more hours than I was going to get at Bolton, but I HATE the Trafford store. The manager is a bitch, so all the girls are miserable. No laughing, not like our little Bolton shop. And the bitch manager is super strict on the dress code, as well.... >.<


you coverin at AS at trafford centre?? what time? im bringin a friend to the trafford centre i think, hes comin up from somerset to see me., you should go to the lowry on the way home and see the naked art exhibition im in:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cat, I hope the weather warms up for you as naked roller blading will be a bit chilly:gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Cat, I hope the weather warms up for you as naked roller blading will be a bit chilly:gasp:



im sure it wont be that bad, will be more comfortable than a bike anyway! im gettin a bit nervous, i hope i dont bottle it at the last minute! my naked buddy hasnt replied to my messages, i hope hes still comin up for it


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you wearing protective gear a nakkey fall would not be very good (im wincing at the thought) although nakkey bike fall would probably be just as bad
> 
> 
> like mc donald supervisers got stuck in a job they couldn't get out of :whistling2:


i have a funny maccies story
someone i used to know worked there , and one night some guy came in and asked for a burger and a drink...so he served him , put the drink down and went to get his burger, but when he came back the guy had run off...silly bugger must of forgotten he had already paid :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Cat, I hope the weather warms up for you as naked roller blading will be a bit chilly:gasp:


Too right! The nips'll be out, that's for sure!

Organ Stops here we come! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> *Too right! The nips'll be out, that's for sure!*
> 
> Organ Stops here we come! :lol2:


eileens had cola too lol shes hyper XD


----------



## feorag

I don't need anything artificial to hype me up! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cat you are actually going naked blading with a person with dangly bits:gasp:
:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I don't need anything artificial to hype me up! :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I don't need anything artificial to hype me up! :lol2:


 
Me neither:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> that sucks, work should be fun too
> i hope they can get you in at the dr too jen


Oh yes. A blast!!



feorag said:


> Maybe that's the only power she has and so has to exercise it with enthusiasm! :whistling2:


I went in once to canvass and she had a right go at my outfit..... Not allowed boots, not allowed leggings, not allowed printed tops, only black white and grey, etc etc etc. So, I guess I was suppsoed to just be in my undies. When I am canvassing, I am not one of her employees and a Party Planner's dress code is "smart"



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you coverin at AS at trafford centre?? what time? im bringin a friend to the trafford centre i think, hes comin up from somerset to see me., you should go to the lowry on the way home and see the naked art exhibition im in:whistling2::lol2:


Yup  From 10-6...... Will have lunch in there somewhere, but that's it. Meh. If you're in the area, pop in for a "hi"  Although, you MAY wanna come clothed :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Cat you are actually going naked blading with a person with dangly bits:gasp:
> :lol2:


unfortunately i have to, cos none of my non dangly bit friends want to do it with me!! unless you wanna make a late entry shell?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh yes. A blast!!
> 
> 
> 
> I went in once to canvass and she had a right go at my outfit..... Not allowed boots, not allowed leggings, not allowed printed tops,* only black white and grey*, etc etc etc. So, I guess I was suppsoed to just be in my undies. When I am canvassing, I am not one of her employees and a Party Planner's dress code is "smart"
> 
> 
> 
> Yup  From 10-6...... Will have lunch in there somewhere, but that's it. Meh. If you're in the area, pop in for a "hi"  Although, you MAY wanna come clothed :lol2:


 
Maybe go dressed as a nun:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Love it!! 


On that note, I am heading to bed.... Sleepy  Nighty night, ladies (and Tom)


----------



## feorag

I would have thought that if Cat could walk nekkid into any shop, Ann Summers would be the most appropriate! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> unfortunately i have to, cos none of my non dangly bit friends want to do it with me!! unless you wanna make a late entry shell?


 

:lol2: The streets of Manchester would clear if I did that:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I would have thought that if Cat could walk nekkid into any shop, Ann Summers would be the most appropriate! :whistling2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i have a funny maccies story
> someone i used to know worked there , and one night some guy came in and asked for a burger and a drink...so he served him , put the drink down and went to get his burger, but when he came back the guy had run off...silly bugger must of forgotten he had already paid :lol2:


bwwwhahaha idoit, thats brilliant, what a soft sh*te :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Oh yes. A blast!!
> 
> 
> 
> I went in once to canvass and she had a right go at my outfit..... Not allowed boots, not allowed leggings, not allowed printed tops, only black white and grey, etc etc etc. So, I guess I was suppsoed to just be in my undies. When I am canvassing, I am not one of her employees and a Party Planner's dress code is "smart"
> 
> 
> 
> Yup  From 10-6...... Will have lunch in there somewhere, but that's it. Meh. If you're in the area, pop in for a "hi"  Although, you MAY wanna come clothed :lol2:


how rude of her


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> bwwwhahaha idoit, thats brilliant, what a soft sh*te :lol2:


lol tell me about it , it STILL makes me laugh , i wonder what the guy thought when he ran out with the drink then realised he paid for both :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Love it!!
> 
> 
> On that note, I am heading to bed.... Sleepy  Nighty night, ladies (and Tom)


 night jen good luck with the docs and the monster MANager


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Love it!!
> 
> 
> On that note, I am heading to bed.... Sleepy  Nighty night, ladies (and Tom)


night jen hun


----------



## feorag

Well that's me off too - I'm well tuckered out tonight and ready for me bed!

Night all!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well that's me off too - I'm well tuckered out tonight and ready for me bed!
> 
> Night all!


night eileen 

tonights going to be quiet


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Well that's me off too - I'm well tuckered out tonight and ready for me bed!
> 
> Night all!


 night eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i beat logan san :lol2:
> 
> whats my prize


Nooooo, you only 'beat' me because my internet gave up the ghost & I couldn't get back online! I was robbed!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Nooooo, you only 'beat' me because my internet gave up the ghost & I couldn't get back online! I was robbed!!!


 thats what they all say :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> is my old mutts 14th bday today so got some pics of him with one of his bday treats :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> "smells nice"
> image
> 
> "nom nom"
> image
> image
> image
> 
> "why do you keep taking pics mum im eating here"
> image


Aww, he is a lovely old boy Jaime!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Nooooo, you only 'beat' me because my internet gave up the ghost & I couldn't get back online! I was robbed!!!


oooo fight fight fight haha


Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, he is a lovely old boy Jaime!


ty col hes very dear to me


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo fight fight fight haha
> 
> ty col hes very dear to me


I don't want to fight Tom. I prefer to make love, not war! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't want to fight Tom. I prefer to make love, not war! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 plutonic love yes? no :shock:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't want to fight Tom. I prefer to make love, not war! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oh er


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't want to fight Tom. I prefer to make love, not war! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Tom doesnt have an answer to that:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

tomwilson said:


> plutonic love yes? no :shock:





Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Tom doesnt have an answer to that:whistling2:


 eh eh whats this eh


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> plutonic love yes? no :shock:


platonic..plutonic would be radioactive? lol radioactive lurv ^^


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> platonic..plutonic would be radioactive? lol radioactive lurv ^^


 meh glow in the dark lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> meh glow in the dark lol


YouTube - November's Green Thing: Glow-in-the-dark Thing

LMAO
only posting this cos its not real...it will make sense


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> YouTube - November's Green Thing: Glow-in-the-dark Thing
> 
> LMAO
> only posting this cos its not real...it will make sense


omg that was awsome

wheres coll gone


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> omg that was awsome
> 
> wheres coll gone


collll commeee baccckkk 

will never be able to hear heads, shoulders , knees and toes again without dying laughing :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im here, don't worry! 

And Tom, your safe bud! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im here, don't worry!
> 
> And Tom, your safe bud! :2thumb:


 :blush: had me worried, you know coz i'm so sexy and what not :lol2:

how you doing anyway


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im here, don't worry!
> 
> And Tom, your safe bud! :2thumb:


you up late again col?


----------



## tomwilson

lol YouTube - Hi-Power Nerf Cannon!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :blush: had me worried, you know coz i'm so sexy and what not :lol2:
> 
> how you doing anyway


Well Tom, I'm a man of many tastes.................

Im ok thanks, feeling much happier today.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks, feeling much happier today.


 thats good dude you guys had a good day then?


----------



## tomwilson

lol this is an example of some of the thoughts that travel through the dark reaches of my mind on a daily basis http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/529930-recession.html


----------



## Shell195

I have 2 naked boys running round the living room:whistling2:































of the feline type of course:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I have 2 naked boys running round the living room:whistling2:
> 
> 
> of the feline type of course:lol2:


:lol2: thought ian had tracked you down and brought a friend along for sh*ts and giggles


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: thought ian had tracked you down and brought a friend along for sh*ts and giggles


 
Im sat here drinking Highlights hot chocolate and ive just spat it at the lap top :rotfl::roll2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> lol this is an example of some of the thoughts that travel through the dark reaches of my mind on a daily basis http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/529930-recession.html


that nerf gun is aweome


Shell195 said:


> I have 2 naked boys running round the living room:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of the feline type of course:lol2:


awwww harley and dennis.... got anywhere about the kitten shell?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> thats good dude you guys had a good day then?


Not bad, not done much really but kept busy all day which is good. Usually it is a daily mental beating for me as we struggle to find things to occupy us properly.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> that nerf gun is aweome
> 
> awwww harley and dennis.... got anywhere about the kitten shell?


 
No


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im sat here drinking Highlights hot chocolate and ive just spat it at the lap top :rotfl::roll2:


 lol i hope i'm not liable for repairs


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> lol i hope i'm not liable for repairs


 

I will let you off as I like you:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> No


*hug*
dead end? ah well hun u tried


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not bad, not done much really but kept busy all day which is good. Usually it is a daily mental beating for me as we struggle to find things to occupy us properly.


 should get nekkid and run round shells living room:lol2:
i think we should do the NW meet up some time that was a good idea you had


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I will let you off as I like you:2thumb:


 :flrt: hehe all happy now


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> should get nekkid and run round shells living room:lol2:
> i think we should do the NW meet up some time that was a good idea you had


 
I think that would be a great idea:no1: The meet up not colin and clark running naked round my living room:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jaime and colin must have ran away together:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I think that would be a great idea:no1: colin and clark running naked round my living room not The meet up:lol2:


 really i was just joking and i'd love the meet up


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Jaime and colin must have ran away together:gasp:


just you and me now liverpool thread:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> really i was just joking and i'd love the meet up


 
Bad boy:bash:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> just you and me now liverpool thread:2thumb:


 
Do you live in Speke?


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> just you and me now liverpool thread:2thumb:


not so fast trying to monopolise shell...:lol2:

tom..






















i heard you liek mudkipz :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Bad boy:bash:


 sowwy shelly:blush:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> not so fast trying to monopolise shell...:lol2:
> 
> tom..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i heard you liek mudkipz :lol2:


 

What are they?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> not so fast trying to monopolise shell...:lol2:
> 
> tom..
> 
> 
> i heard you liek mudkipz :lol2:


 not as much as squirtle but yeah i do :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What are they?


the little blue thing in my sig lol its a meme XD


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> not as much as squirtle but yeah i do :flrt:


 
Huh:blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Do you live in Speke?


 :gasp: i do atm lol how'd you guess


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> not as much as squirtle but yeah i do :flrt:


lol youve seen the famous meme with mudkips?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: i do atm lol how'd you guess


You said you used [email protected] there:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Huh:blush:


we are taking over 

*rips down sign saying cat , and replaces it with one saying pokemon* mwahaha


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Huh:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Iwas in PAH today in Aintree and the guy there was asking me about my pets, he says he wants an APH next time I breed:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> You said you used [email protected] there:lol2:


 lol i was living i wavertree when i posted that i should be in garston in a months time though


----------



## Shell195

We now know that Tom likes strange blue things:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol youve seen the famous meme with mudkips?


 no whats that


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> image


awww
cute but squirtle was my least fav of the three original starters lol 
charmander became a dragon, and bulbasaur had an attitude :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> lol i was living i wavertree when i posted that i should be in garston in a months time though


 

You doing a tour of Liverpool then:whistling2:
Is Garston market still there?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> You doing a tour of Liverpool then:whistling2:
> Is Garston market still there?


yeah every friday just outside my work
it does seem i'm doing a tour lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> We now know that Tom likes strange blue things:whistling2:


:lol2:



tomwilson said:


> no whats that


google "i heard you liek mudkipz" it will tell you how it started...was something to do with an april fools prank on a site , where all the avatars got changed to mudkip


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Iwas in PAH today in Aintree and the guy there was asking me about my pets, he says he wants an APH next time I breed:lol2:


 been tempted to apply for a job with them agian but a bit of a conflict of interests when i breed animals really, i need a better job prefferably one with critters


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, Steve will be thinking Ive deserted him:lol2:
Night people x


----------



## ami_j

right im going for this soak, rather late than never...
i bet eileen will be suprised at all the rubbish, i bet every day she thinks we cannot get worse and then we do :lol2:

night guys : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> should get nekkid and run round shells living room:lol2:
> i think we should do the NW meet up some time that was a good idea you had


Hey, if Shell will let me in.......:2thumb:

Yes, the NW meet-up was one of my rare bright ideas :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

As for Pokemon, I liked Meowth


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> google "i heard you liek mudkipz" it will tell you how it started...was something to do with an april fools prank on a site , where all the avatars got changed to mudkip


 i'm even more confussed :lol2: people like, not like and even hump mudkipz :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey, if Shell will let me in.......:2thumb:
> 
> Yes, the NW meet-up was one of my rare bright ideas :no1:


aye it is a good one maybe deserves a little more thought



Zoo-Man said:


> As for Pokemon, I liked Meowth


 but not evee :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> aye it is a good one maybe deserves a little more thought
> 
> 
> but not evee :lol2:


Yes, we will have to think of a venue for our gathering. 

I also liked Raichu


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, we will have to think of a venue for our gathering.
> 
> I also liked Raichu


 liked raichu and gyrados in the game they where always 2 i carried around lol

yeah i'd say some where like chester zoo as its a land mark and awsome but maybe a bit expensive but its a thought


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> liked raichu and gyrados in the game they where always 2 i carried around lol
> 
> yeah i'd say some where like chester zoo as its a land mark and awsome but maybe a bit expensive but its a thought


Chester Zoo is ace! But as you say, could work out pricey.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Chester Zoo is ace! But as you say, could work out pricey.


 maybe some where free but with something to do there then not sure of anywhere myself


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> maybe some where free but with something to do there then not sure of anywhere myself


Yes, was trying to think of somewhere along those lines myself, but couldn't come up with much.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, was trying to think of somewhere along those lines myself, but couldn't come up with much.


 theres always somewhere like blackpool but not as good as chester zoo lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> theres always somewhere like blackpool but not as good as chester zoo lol


Eew, Blackpool - the town of tack! The only good thing about that place is the zoo :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning...... Called the doctor and there is NOTHING with any of the GPs. Could they not have just told me this yesterday when I called?!? Coulda stayed in bed. Think I am heading back there.


----------



## Cillah

I can't believe I missed the Pokemon talk . I love Pokemon and have played every game.. And am so stupidly excited about Black and White because I want to get the whole Pokedex on it and have already decided who I am going to get it with, hohum. I am lame.

Anyway I am excited about this planning for a meet up


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> right im going for this soak, rather late than never...
> i bet eileen will be suprised at all the rubbish, i bet every day she thinks we cannot get worse and then we do :lol2:


True! :roll:



Amalthea said:


> Morning...... Called the doctor and there is NOTHING with any of the GPs. Could they not have just told me this yesterday when I called?!? Coulda stayed in bed. Think I am heading back there.


So sorry to hear this Jen. Do you know what I'd do? I'd ring up for an appointment and when they tell you there isn't one, then I'd request a call out! 

I've done that many times with my children and every time I've done that and said I _need_ to see a doctor and if you won't fit me in or let me come and wait at the end of surgery, then I'm requesting a call out, they've asked me to come down at the end of surgery and wait!

You could ring up every morning and not get an appointment it's ludicrous!


----------



## Cillah

I know how you guys feel. Martin has been really ill for a week and we've called up every day but they either don't answer or are full. It's so frustrating. 

I hope you're ohkay Jen.


----------



## Amalthea

Have Martin go to the nearest walk in clinic. It's not as good as going to the GP, but it's something.....


----------



## Shell195

Our doctors are quite good at fitting you in but you have to ring on the day as they have now stopped making prebooked appointments. Our walk in centre is totally rubbish:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I even said that I went to the walk in clinic and they told me to call on Friday....


----------



## tomwilson

morning everyone

sorry about the docs jen, but good look with the evil MANager

i'm sorry you missed out o pokemon chat to cilla

can anyone else think of anywhere for our NW meet up

right i've got to go to work i'll try and catch up before i leave


----------



## Amalthea

Could plan a day at the beach when the weather's nicer, maybe?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Could plan a day at the beach when the weather's nicer, maybe?


 
Beach BBQ:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Beach BBQ:2thumb:


 that does sound good but its planning in advance for good weather


----------



## Amalthea

I have a feeling once this summer starts up, it's gonna be a good'un.


----------



## Amalthea

And you'd get to see the mutt at his goofiest


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I have a feeling once this summer starts up, it's gonna be a good'un.


 hopefully we'll have to set a date so i can get it off work
speaking of work i've got to go now i'll have to catch up later


----------



## Cillah

Yes a beach BBQ would be awesome. But we'd have to know well in advance so Martin and I would both be able to come =D


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I can't believe I missed the Pokemon talk . I love Pokemon and have played every game.. And am so stupidly excited about Black and White because I want to get the whole Pokedex on it and have already decided who I am going to get it with, hohum. I am lame.
> 
> Anyway I am excited about this planning for a meet up


dont worry im sure it will come back at some point lol


----------



## ashley

Wow it's quiet on here today!

So has anyone been up to anything exciting today? I've had the worst day at work I've had in a long time :bash:


----------



## ashley

ami_j said:


> dont worry im sure it will come back at some point lol


I love pokemon too! Especially the cute ones like vulpix. I actually downloaded the pokerap cos me and Stu have a sort of running pokemon joke between us, I'm such a loser!


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> I love pokemon too! Especially the cute ones like vulpix. I actually downloaded the pokerap cos me and Stu have a sort of running pokemon joke between us, I'm such a loser!


i LOVE eevee...and vulpix :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Wow it's quiet on here today!
> 
> So has anyone been up to anything exciting today? I've had the worst day at work I've had in a long time :bash:


 
I seem to have been putting eye drops in all day:lol2: also clipped Ellie my 3 legged dog, Josh my Yorkie x and trimmed Lucy`s ears Ive looked on here but nobody was about. Whats happened at work??


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Wow it's quiet on here today!
> 
> So has anyone been up to anything exciting today? I've had the worst day at work I've had in a long time :bash:


Why? What happened?

I've been setting up my display board for tomorrow, printing out photos and laminating them etc.

Ashley, did you see my reply to your rabbit question, cos it got a bit buried under general chit chat!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Why? What happened?
> 
> I've been setting up my display board for tomorrow, printing out photos and laminating them etc.
> 
> Ashley, did you see my reply to your rabbit question, cos it got a bit buried under general chit chat!


 

This is getting way to wierd now, all day Ive not been on here and neither have you, I post at 7.31pm and so do you:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> This is getting way to wierd now, all day Ive not been on here and neither have you, I post at 7.31pm and so do you:gasp:


freaky :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> This is getting way to wierd now, all day Ive not been on here and neither have you, I post at 7.31pm and so do you:gasp:


He he - I is stalking you! :lol2:

I've looked in a couple of times during the day but nothing was happening and I had nothing to say basically.

Jaime, here you go the steam train going over the Hogwarts Viaduct. Had to fight my way to get to a window like!


----------



## ashley

ami_j said:


> i LOVE eevee...and vulpix :flrt:


Eevee is cute too! We occupy ourselves in the car by trying to out pokemon each other! He loves mudkip cos it reminds him of his favourite pet - Flump the axolotl :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I seem to have been putting eye drops in all day:lol2: also clipped Ellie my 3 legged dog, Josh my Yorkie x and trimmed Lucy`s ears Ive looked on here but nobody was about. Whats happened at work??


I love cutting Midges hair, I don't trust groomers and read that clippers can damage her hair so I sit and do it all myself with scissors. It's not perfect but she doesn't get stressed (falls aslep really!) and I can do it over a couple of nights how I want it.



feorag said:


> Why? What happened?
> 
> I've been setting up my display board for tomorrow, printing out photos and laminating them etc.
> 
> Ashley, did you see my reply to your rabbit question, cos it got a bit buried under general chit chat!


Yeah, I saw your reply, thanks! I was just worried she wasn't getting enough out time. The cage isn't tiny but I wouldn't be happy keeping her in it full time.

Work - basically I'm rushed off my feet doing my own work, then one of the guys from offshore went on holiday today so I have to do his work too. Because he's on an offshore server, it took an hour and a half to log in this morning. I worked through lunch to get everything done and all the time the bosses step son was on the internet. I went to a meeting from 2-3, come out the meeting and everyone has gone home around 2.30. I'm stuck there until 5. It's just annoying that I do all the work and the bosses son does nothing at all, takes the credit for my work, gets paid nearly double what I do and is hardly ever there, when he is he's on the net or having loud arguments on the phone with his girlfriend who calls at least once an hour! :bash::bash::bash:



Shell195 said:


> This is getting way to wierd now, all day Ive not been on here and neither have you, I post at 7.31pm and so do you:gasp:


That's so spooky! And you both said much the same too!


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Eevee is cute too! We occupy ourselves in the car by trying to out pokemon each other! He loves mudkip cos it reminds him of his favourite pet - Flump the axolotl :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I love cutting Midges hair, I don't trust groomers and read that clippers can damage her hair so I sit and do it all myself with scissors. It's not perfect but she doesn't get stressed (falls aslep really!) and I can do it over a couple of nights how I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw your reply, thanks! I was just worried she wasn't getting enough out time. The cage isn't tiny but I wouldn't be happy keeping her in it full time.
> 
> Work - basically I'm rushed off my feet doing my own work, then one of the guys from offshore went on holiday today so I have to do his work too. Because he's on an offshore server, it took an hour and a half to log in this morning. I worked through lunch to get everything done and all the time the bosses step son was on the internet. I went to a meeting from 2-3, come out the meeting and everyone has gone home around 2.30. I'm stuck there until 5. It's just annoying that I do all the work and the bosses son does nothing at all, takes the credit for my work, gets paid nearly double what I do and is hardly ever there, when he is he's on the net or having loud arguments on the phone with his girlfriend who calls at least once an hour! :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> This would sooooooooooo p1ss me off:bash: You must be a very patient person
> 
> 
> 
> That's so spooky! And you both said much the same too!


 
:gasp: Dont make it worse:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> He he - I is stalking you! :lol2:
> 
> I've looked in a couple of times during the day but nothing was happening and I had nothing to say basically.
> 
> Jaime, here you go the steam train going over the Hogwarts Viaduct. Had to fight my way to get to a window like!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Being the grandaughter of a steam train driver I love them:no1: I bet it was an amazing ride:2thumb:


----------



## ashley

Great pics Eileen! You can see everyone else hanging out of the train too!



Shell195 said:


> This would sooooooooooo p1ss me off:bash: You must be a very patient person
> :gasp: Dont make it worse:lol2:


I'm the most unpatient person I know! I'm usually a hot head and don't shy from sticking up for myself but I just feel so defeated this time and the fact I can't say anything because it is my managers step son, and everyone else thinks the sun shines out his bum, it would make me look jealous and bitter.

I don't think I can make it worse - you're like doppelgangers or something! Maybe you share some sort of psychic bond...


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> He he - I is stalking you! :lol2:
> 
> I've looked in a couple of times during the day but nothing was happening and I had nothing to say basically.
> 
> Jaime, here you go the steam train going over the Hogwarts Viaduct. Had to fight my way to get to a window like!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


oh thats wonderful :flrt:



ashley said:


> Eevee is cute too! We occupy ourselves in the car by trying to out pokemon each other! He loves mudkip cos it reminds him of his favourite pet - Flump the axolotl :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I love cutting Midges hair, I don't trust groomers and read that clippers can damage her hair so I sit and do it all myself with scissors. It's not perfect but she doesn't get stressed (falls aslep really!) and I can do it over a couple of nights how I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw your reply, thanks! I was just worried she wasn't getting enough out time. The cage isn't tiny but I wouldn't be happy keeping her in it full time.
> 
> Work - basically I'm rushed off my feet doing my own work, then one of the guys from offshore went on holiday today so I have to do his work too. Because he's on an offshore server, it took an hour and a half to log in this morning. I worked through lunch to get everything done and all the time the bosses step son was on the internet. I went to a meeting from 2-3, come out the meeting and everyone has gone home around 2.30. I'm stuck there until 5. It's just annoying that I do all the work and the bosses son does nothing at all, takes the credit for my work, gets paid nearly double what I do and is hardly ever there, when he is he's on the net or having loud arguments on the phone with his girlfriend who calls at least once an hour! :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so spooky! And you both said much the same too!


awww mudkips lol they do look like axies ^^

today i got my boxes for my rat cage. had to saw a bit off to make them fit, but now they do  though ive had to take the tray from the girls to stop the boys escaping...bascially in the explorer its normally set to have a gap in the middle but i split it. so theres a gap in the boys floor which was covered up by the tray they had but i wanted to not have to use the trays but some of the boys escaped so i took the girls , cos the boys has a raised bit on it that would of made the box wonky. 
but now it is all sorted and should make cleaning out easier and no muck stuck to plastic , it can all go away with the cardboard


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Dont make it worse:lol2:


PMSL - it's well funny though isn't it??



Shell195 said:


> Being the grandaughter of a steam train driver I love them:no1: I bet it was an amazing ride:2thumb:


It was great. The scenery along that road is simply wonderful - We've driven it more than a few times, but obviously there are areas where the train goes and the road doesn't. It was totally relaxing to get a coffee at the station and sit on the train relaxing, instead of Barry having to concentrate so much on driving cos the roads aren't that great. Then we had a few hours in Mallaig to have a wander around the shops, the harbour and have some lunch and then a leisurely ride back home!

We always try to do at least one 'special' thing when we're on holiday. Other highlights included a helluva 2 hour RIB ride from the Isle of Seil that went right into the Corryveckan Whirlpool - unbelievable, they're one of the few people who can actually do it because their engines are so powerful they can get back out again! :gasp: I PMSL when we got back though cos Barry looked like Blake Carrington when he got off the boat he had a real slapper hairstyle like he'd been blow dried! :lol2:

And our day trip a few years ago to the Treshnish Isles and Fingals Cave, which was wonderful, highlighted as it was by 2 separate sightings of Basking Sharks swimming right under our boat on the way, but of course the journey home was Hell because of my fall, but still a great experience.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Being the grandaughter of a steam train driver I love them:no1: I bet it was an amazing ride:2thumb:


we used to have a train track on the bank behind our house and would sit watching the steam trains if they were running , could hear them coming


----------



## ashley

I've been face stalking again and I think I sent a request to Jaime and Cilla just incase you are wondering who it is! I'm hardly on anymore though, can never seem to find time after catching up with this thread :lol2:

I think I'm going to go and treat myself to a chinese. When I was at the hospital on Wednesday, I got weighed and have lost just over 6kg but I don't know how cos I gave up on the diet when it made me fatter :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Just sat down... Been quiet here today! Sorry about your crapp day, Ashley! Am sleepy, so I doubt I am gonna be up too long...


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> PMSL - it's well funny though isn't it??
> 
> It was great. The scenery along that road is simply wonderful - We've driven it more than a few times, but obviously there are areas where the train goes and the road doesn't. It was totally relaxing to get a coffee at the station and sit on the train relaxing, instead of Barry having to concentrate so much on driving cos the roads aren't that great. Then we had a few hours in Mallaig to have a wander around the shops, the harbour and have some lunch and then a leisurely ride back home!
> 
> We always try to do at least one 'special' thing when we're on holiday. Other highlights included a helluva 2 hour RIB ride from the Isle of Seil that went right into the Corryveckan Whirlpool - unbelievable, they're one of the few people who can actually do it because their engines are so powerful they can get back out again! :gasp: I PMSL when we got back though cos Barry looked like Blake Carrington when he got off the boat he had a real slapper hairstyle like he'd been blow dried! :lol2:
> 
> And our day trip a few years ago to the Treshnish Isles and Fingals Cave, which was wonderful, highlighted as it was by 2 separate sightings of Basking Sharks swimming right under our boat on the way, but of course the journey home was Hell because of my fall, but still a great experience.


 

Very funny actually:2thumb:
Your holidays sound fabulous, makes me want to go away:bash:



Amalthea said:


> Just sat down... Been quiet here today! Sorry about your crapp day, Ashley! Am sleepy, so I doubt I am gonna be up too long...


 

How is your back and did you have a good day with bitchface?


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Great pics Eileen! You can see everyone else hanging out of the train too!


That's cos the train driver stops the train once all the carriages are on the viaduct so people can take photos - you've to fight for a window though!


ashley said:


> I don't think I can make it worse - you're like doppelgangers or something! Maybe you share some sort of psychic bond...


:lol2: 


ashley said:


> When I was at the hospital on Wednesday, I got weighed and have lost just over 6kg but I don't know how cos I gave up on the diet when it made me fatter :blush:


That excellent news Ashley with the wedding coming up an' all! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Your holidays sound fabulous, makes me want to go away:bash:
> 
> How is your back and did you have a good day with bitchface?


I love my holidays and thinking about it makes me want to go away too! 

Bloody dog! :bash:

Yes Jen, how did you get on?


----------



## Cillah

I am having to watch soccer.. Or football. I am so bored and it is all over the internet!

Not been the best of days. Just felt very flat. Hopefully will feel better tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Cilla!

This might cheer you up a little - read this lovely story Backpacking Cat Touring the World with French Couple | Love Meow - for Ultimate Cat Lovers


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear that Cilla!
> 
> This might cheer you up a little - read this lovely story Backpacking Cat Touring the World with French Couple | Love Meow - for Ultimate Cat Lovers


That's so sweet. It did make me smile and I am going to read the French site now :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Very funny actually:2thumb:
> Your holidays sound fabulous, makes me want to go away:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your back and did you have a good day with bitchface?


Hip  Still hurting.... *shrugs* I'll deal with it til Tuesday. My day with bitchface is tomorrow..... Not looking forward to my work day tomorrow... And it's a longer day than any you get at Bolton! But I get a longer lunch, as well, I guess.



Cillah said:


> I am having to watch soccer.. Or football. I am so bored and it is all over the internet!
> 
> Not been the best of days. Just felt very flat. Hopefully will feel better tomorrow


I am actually looking forward to tomorrow's game, and I don't "do" televised sports...... But it's England against America :2thumb:

I forgot to say how awesome those pics were, Eileen!! :blush:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I am actually looking forward to tomorrow's game, and I don't "do" televised sports...... But it's England against America :2thumb:


I just don't like soccer. It's boring. Martin is a big, big fan though so.. I just deal with it. I don't want to watch France or Australia though to be honest. He finds it weird!

But I find soccer weird! It's so slow and boring and they fall over so easily :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> I've been face stalking again and I think I sent a request to Jaime and Cilla just incase you are wondering who it is! I'm hardly on anymore though, can never seem to find time after catching up with this thread :lol2:
> 
> I think I'm going to go and treat myself to a chinese. When I was at the hospital on Wednesday, I got weighed and have lost just over 6kg but I don't know how cos I gave up on the diet when it made me fatter :blush:


lol yeah was me , i was like huh who is this...ohhh yeah i know lol 


Amalthea said:


> Just sat down... Been quiet here today! Sorry about your crapp day, Ashley! Am sleepy, so I doubt I am gonna be up too long...


awww 


Shell195 said:


> Very funny actually:2thumb:
> Your holidays sound fabulous, makes me want to go away:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your back and did you have a good day with *bitchface?*


LOL


Cillah said:


> I am having to watch soccer.. Or football. I am so bored and it is all over the internet!
> 
> Not been the best of days. Just felt very flat. Hopefully will feel better tomorrow


ugh its EVERYWHERE :bash:


----------



## Cillah

Time for me to go. Bye everyone


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Time for me to go. Bye everyone


bye cillah 

my nets just been off  then after waiting in a queue it came back ...typical


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I'm not interested in football/soccer..... But I want America to win tomorrow *giggles*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I'm not interested in football/soccer..... But I want America to win tomorrow *giggles*


lol suits me , sooner england go out , the tv schedule might go a bit more normal lol
im all for people watching footie but its like EVERYTHING is taken off for it


----------



## ami_j

the girls need new hammocks , they are a bit chew happy. not sure whether to make them or get some more from fuzzbutt..theres none that catch my eye though...not sure where to get some nice material at a good price tho


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen makes hammocks, too 

Just gave the meecicles a bunch of shredded paper (I stole a bin liner full from work today) and the girls started picking up paper, one piece at a time, to take to bed. Was pretty damned cute!


----------



## ashley

Amalthea said:


> Just sat down... Been quiet here today! Sorry about your crapp day, Ashley! Am sleepy, so I doubt I am gonna be up too long...


Aww thank you! Hope your hip's been better today and you can get an appointment soon, the nhs is ridiculous! I waited a year for the appt on Wed and I stil don't have any medication! And the dr told me that half the things wrong with me, he couldn't do anything about because it's not related to the PCOS, when everywhere else and everyone I've spoken to says it is. I came away more down and confused than when I went in :bash:


feorag said:


> That's cos the train driver stops the train once all the carriages are on the viaduct so people can take photos - you've to fight for a window though!
> :lol2:
> That excellent news Ashley with the wedding coming up an' all! :2thumb:
> 
> I love my holidays and thinking about it makes me want to go away too!
> 
> Bloody dog! :bash:
> 
> Yes Jen, how did you get on?


I'd love to go on holidays like you but it's like there's no point in holidaying in Scotland because everything is within driving distance anyway.

How is Skye getting on? Can't remember any recent updates other than his regular walks? I hope that means he has been behaving and not eating any face paint etc!


----------



## ashley

Forgot to add, I'm so glad Stu hates football! Just a shame the rest of our families love it (well, the men anyway!)


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Eileen makes hammocks, too
> 
> Just gave the meecicles a bunch of shredded paper (I stole a bin liner full from work today) and the girls started picking up paper, one piece at a time, to take to bed. Was pretty damned cute!


awww thats really sweet :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I hate football too but none of us in the house like it so its not to bad. Sophie/Chris are going to the pub to watch it but wouldnt normlly bother:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I hate football too but none of us in the house like it so its not to bad. Sophie/Chris are going to the pub to watch it but wouldnt normlly bother:lol2:


:lol2:
one of my fav shows is off for nearly a month cos of the footie and wimbledon:whip:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> I hate football too but none of us in the house like it so its not to bad. Sophie/Chris are going to the pub to watch it but wouldnt normlly bother:lol2:


It's great having a footie free household isn't it? 

I'm off to bed guys, I'm shattered! Night


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> It's great having a footie free household isn't it?
> 
> I'm off to bed guys, I'm shattered! Night


night hun 

wow its empty on here tonight


----------



## Shell195

Night Ashley x
It is very quiet isnt it. I see Ian has done his vanishing act again:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night Ashley x
> It is very quiet isnt it. I see Ian has done his vanishing act again:whistling2:


hes like the scarlet pimpernel that one :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hes like the scarlet pimpernel that one :lol2:


 
Haha you seen my siggy:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Haha you seen my siggy:whistling2:


:rotfl:

seen this?
Boy microwaves brother's hamster - Yahoo! News UK :bash:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I've been finalising all my stuff for tomorrow and practising on Barry - he's now got 2 lovely glitter tattoos on his upper arms! :lol2:


Cillah said:


> I just don't like soccer. It's boring. Martin is a big, big fan though so.. I just deal with it. I don't want to watch France or Australia though to be honest. He finds it weird!


I just don't like any sport unless it involves 4-legged animals to be honest. 

Fortunately, although Barry played football every Saturday and Sunday for absolutely years (and when we first got together I actually went and watched him play :gasp: - God I must have loved him! :lol2 he's not obsessive about watching it. If I don't want to watch anything, then he'll watch it, if he really wants to watch a match and I want to watch something else, he'll go upstairs and watch it on the tiny portable in the bedroom (bless - he's wonderful isn't he? )



ashley said:


> I waited a year for the appt on Wed and I stil don't have any medication! And the dr told me that half the things wrong with me, he couldn't do anything about because it's not related to the PCOS, when everywhere else and everyone I've spoken to says it is. I came away more down and confused than when I went in :bash:


I just can't believe that Ashley - did you tell him that you've been told that for the last year?


ashley said:


> I'd love to go on holidays like you but it's like there's no point in holidaying in Scotland because everything is within driving distance anyway.


Whyever not? We only live 50 mile from the border. You're miles away from the west coast and it's totally different over there to what it's like on the east coast - you should go and try it out!


ashley said:


> How is Skye getting on? Can't remember any recent updates other than his regular walks? I hope that means he has been behaving and not eating any face paint etc!


He's OK - the cats are finally starting to not be so scared of him, although he's still fixated on them and can't settle if he isn't in the doorway - nothing we've tried, apart from actually tying him up away from the door, will keep him away from the door.

He still has very loose motions, which are worse when he gets over-excited and believe me it takes nothing whatsoever to get him over-excited. Some days, however, he's nearly like a normal dog and then others I could literally flatten him!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: I've been finalising all my stuff for tomorrow and practising on Barry - *he's now got 2 lovely glitter tattoos on his upper arms! *:lol2:I just don't like any sport unless it involves 4-legged animals to be honest.
> 
> Fortunately, although Barry played football every Saturday and Sunday for absolutely years (and when we first got together I actually went and watched him play :gasp: - God I must have loved him! :lol2 he's not obsessive about watching it. If I don't want to watch anything, then he'll watch it, if he really wants to watch a match and I want to watch something else, he'll go upstairs and watch it on the tiny portable in the bedroom (bless - he's wonderful isn't he? )
> 
> I just can't believe that Ashley - did you tell him that you've been told that for the last year?
> Whyever not? We only live 50 mile from the border. You're miles away from the west coast and it's totally different over there to what it's like on the east coast - you should go and try it out!
> He's OK - the cats are finally starting to not be so scared of him, although he's still fixated on them and can't settle if he isn't in the doorway - nothing we've tried, apart from actually tying him up away from the door, will keep him away from the door.
> 
> He still has very loose motions, which are worse when he gets over-excited and believe me it takes nothing whatsoever to get him over-excited. Some days, however, he's nearly like a normal dog and then others I could literally flatten him!!


PICS!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Most definately need pics of Barrys glittery tats:2thumb:


Sounds like Skye is finally responding to all the hardwork 


Jaime its just and me now me thinks, wonder where Tom is?


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> PICS!:lol2:





Shell195 said:


> Most definately need pics of Barrys glittery tats:2thumb:


Sorry, but I've been threatened with all manner of terrible fates if I put a photo of Barry up on here! PMSL!!! 

So here's his arm. And just so that it isn't recognised it's not called Barry! :rotfl:












Shell195 said:


> Sounds like Skye is finally responding to all the hardwork
> 
> Jaime its just and me now me thinks, wonder where Tom is?


Some day Shell - some days!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry, but I've been threatened with all manner of terrible fates if I put a photo of Barry up on here! PMSL!!!
> 
> So here's his arm. And just so that it isn't recognised it's not called Barry! :rotfl:
> 
> image
> 
> Some day Shell - some days!


 
Thats a very fetching photo of the tattoos on *BARRY`S* arm, we would never have guessed it was *BARRY`S* arm as we know that *Barry *would never allow it to be shown publically:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Exactly! :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Most definately need pics of Barrys glittery tats:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Sounds like Skye is finally responding to all the hardwork
> 
> 
> Jaime its just and me now me thinks, wonder where Tom is?


work i think?


feorag said:


> Sorry, but I've been threatened with all manner of terrible fates if I put a photo of Barry up on here! PMSL!!!
> 
> So here's his arm. And just so that it isn't recognised it's not called Barry! :rotfl:
> 
> image
> 
> Some day Shell - some days!


HAHAHA so pretty :flrt:


Shell195 said:


> Thats a very fetching photo of the tattoos on *BARRY`S* arm, we would never have guessed it was *BARRY`S* arm as we know that *Barry *would never allow it to be shown publically:whistling2:


shhh shell haha


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

I did it!!!


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> I did it!!!


well done, see i said you were bloody brave


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> well done, see i said you were bloody brave


i have pics too but i wont go postin it on this thread, we dont want it to end abruptly do we lmao


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> I did it!!!


Well done you:no1: Wasnt it a bit chilly and did you use a bike or blades?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello guys & gals!

The beach BBQ idea is a good'un, as long as the weather behaves itself. We could bring mutts too.


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i have pics too but i wont go postin it on this thread, we dont want it to end abruptly do we lmao


:lol2:

your getting a taste for this nudity biz lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello guys & gals!
> 
> The beach BBQ idea is a good'un, as long as the weather behaves itself. We could bring mutts too.


heya col : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Good on you Cat! Your really getting into this nudey stuff - very brave hun! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello guys & gals!
> 
> The beach BBQ idea is a good'un, as long as the weather behaves itself. We could bring mutts too.


 
You wont let your little Lolly scare my big dopey rottie will you:gasp:

I will refrain from bringing all 11 dogs lol


----------



## feorag

Well done Cat - Did you skate it then?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> heya col : victory:


Hiya hun! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya hun! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


or should i say logan...might start callin ya logan haha
how are you


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You wont let your little Lolly scare my big dopey rottie will you:gasp:
> 
> I will refrain from bringing all 11 dogs lol


Lolly is partial to a bit of roast rotty I'll have you know! :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thanks guys, i didnt think i would do it but when i got there and everyone was naked it felt normal. i even got roped into body paintin! even painted two eyes on someones arse cheeks! very surreal

eileen, yes i went on the blades, was the only one on them, and there was a unicyclist, the rest were bikers. they were all very impressed i made it round, though at one point they all fecked off n left me on my own nude bladin round manchester with a couple of marshals! until the police moaned i was slowin them down so i went to the front and led!!! i keep lookin at my pics cos i cant believe i was naked, you forget when you are concentratin so hard on not fallin over! got mainly cheers but you do get the odd dickhead shoutin horrible things at you, though i just lifted my pride cape up and flashed my arse at them on the way by :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> or should i say logan...might start callin ya logan haha
> how are you


Im ok thanks. We have just come back from my mums where we had a takeaway supper :mf_dribble:

Been doing a spot of handy-work today, getting ready to make my new larger tortoise pens in one of the spare bedrooms.


----------



## feorag

You are soooooo brave! No way could I ever do anything like that - ever!!!


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks guys, i didnt think i would do it but when i got there and everyone was naked it felt normal. i even got roped into body paintin! even painted two eyes on someones arse cheeks! very surreal
> 
> eileen, yes i went on the blades, was the only one on them, and there was a unicyclist, the rest were bikers. they were all very impressed i made it round, though at one point they all fecked off n left me on my own nude bladin round manchester with a couple of marshals! until the police moaned i was slowin them down so i went to the front and led!!! i keep lookin at my pics cos i cant believe i was naked, you forget when you are concentratin so hard on not fallin over! got mainly cheers but you do get the odd dickhead shoutin horrible things at you, *though i just lifted my pride cape up and flashed my arse at them on the way by *:lol2:


:rotfl:


Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks. We have just come back from my mums where we had a takeaway supper :mf_dribble:
> 
> Been doing a spot of handy-work today, getting ready to make my new larger tortoise pens in one of the spare bedrooms.


we had a takeaway too, the chips werent right nice


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks guys, i didnt think i would do it but when i got there and everyone was naked it felt normal. i even got roped into body paintin! even painted two eyes on someones arse cheeks! very surreal
> 
> eileen, yes i went on the blades, was the only one on them, and there was a unicyclist, the rest were bikers. they were all very impressed i made it round, though at one point they all fecked off n left me on my own nude bladin round manchester with a couple of marshals! until the police moaned i was slowin them down so i went to the front and led!!! i keep lookin at my pics cos i cant believe i was naked, you forget when you are concentratin so hard on not fallin over! got mainly cheers but you do get the odd dickhead shoutin horrible things at you, though i just lifted my pride cape up and flashed my arse at them on the way by :lol2:


I suppose at the end of the day, we are all the same underneath our clothes, apart from a few differences in dangly bits : victory:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> You are soooooo brave! No way could I ever do anything like that - ever!!!


me either lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> me either lol


Maybe after many vodkas & cokes....................I might get brave :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

we should have an rfuk naked meet! once youve done it you will be hooked honestly!!! i keep lookin at the pics, i cant wait to see the video!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Maybe after many vodkas & cokes....................I might get brave :whistling2:
> :lol2:


lol nope not even after drink :lol2: think about the ouchyness of falling over :lol2:
only time i ever did karaoke when i was realllly drunk and i couldnt read the words :blush::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol nope not even after drink :lol2: think about the ouchyness of falling over :lol2:
> only time i ever did karaoke when i was realllly drunk and i couldnt read the words :blush::lol2:


OMG I loooove kareoke! Once Im on there, you cant get me off!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG I loooove kareoke! Once Im on there, you cant get me off!


im just too damn shy to be any fun :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we should have an rfuk naked meet! once youve done it you will be hooked honestly!!! i keep lookin at the pics, i cant wait to see the video!!


Naked beach BBQ with accompanying mutts? : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly is partial to a bit of roast rotty I'll have you know! :whistling2:


 

Poor Kye Kye fathead wiggles bum he already gets dominated by the small dogs at home:flrt:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks guys, i didnt think i would do it but when i got there and everyone was naked it felt normal. i even got roped into body paintin! even painted two eyes on someones arse cheeks! very surreal
> 
> eileen, yes i went on the blades, was the only one on them, and there was a unicyclist, the rest were bikers. they were all very impressed i made it round, though at one point they all fecked off n left me on my own nude bladin round manchester with a couple of marshals! until the police moaned i was slowin them down so i went to the front and led!!! i keep lookin at my pics cos i cant believe i was naked, you forget when you are concentratin so hard on not fallin over! got mainly cheers but you do get the odd dickhead shoutin horrible things at you, though i just lifted my pride cape up and flashed my arse at them on the way by :lol2:


 
PMSL:no1: You are very,very brave



Zoo-Man said:


> Maybe after many vodkas & cokes....................I might get brave :whistling2:
> :lol2:


 
In my younger days I would have joined you:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Naked beach BBQ with accompanying mutts? : victory:


 
sounds good to me though im not bein the cook!!!

just sent montage morphs a pic cos she didnt believe me teeheee


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Poor Kye Kye fathead wiggles bum he already gets dominated by the small dogs at home:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL:no1: You are very,very brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my younger days I would have joined you:2thumb:


love rotties :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Poor Kye Kye fathead wiggles bum he already gets dominated by the small dogs at home:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL:no1: You are very,very brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my younger days I would have joined you:2thumb:


Age is just a number hun! : victory:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> we had a takeaway too, the chips werent right nice


You should try our chip shop Jaime, their chips are excellent and you get loads - far too much for me to eat. In fact we get such big portions Barry and I share 1 fish & chips between us and there's more than enough!



Zoo-Man said:


> I suppose at the end of the day, we are all the same underneath our clothes, apart from a few differences in dangly bits : victory:


I've definitely not got any dangly bits! :grin1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sounds good to me though im not bein the cook!!!
> 
> just sent montage morphs a pic cos she didnt believe me teeheee


Put the pics in 18+ :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> You should try our chip shop Jaime, their chips are excellent and you get loads - far too much for me to eat. In fact we get such big portions Barry and I share 1 fish & chips between us and there's more than enough!
> 
> I've definitely not got any dangly bits! :grin1:


theres a lovely chippy a short bus ride away , i wish they delivered lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You should try our chip shop Jaime, their chips are excellent and you get loads - far too much for me to eat. In fact we get such big portions Barry and I share 1 fish & chips between us and there's more than enough!
> 
> *I've definitely not got any dangly bits!* :grin1:


Then it'll be easier for you to dance whilst on kareoke! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> In my younger days I would have joined you:2thumb:


:gasp: I read you quoting Cat and then read this and thought you meant in your younger days you'd have joined Cat naked bike riding around Manchester, then I read it again and realised you were talking about karaoke! :rotfl:


Zoo-Man said:


> Then it'll be easier for you to dance whilst on kareoke! :2thumb:


Why? Do dangly bits get in the way when dancing?

And on that note I'm off to bed, cos I've a long day tomorrow.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :gasp: I read you quoting Cat and then read this and thought you meant in your younger days you'd have joined Cat naked bike riding around Manchester, then I read it again and realised you were talking about karaoke! :rotfl:*Why? Do dangly bits get in the way when dancing?*
> 
> And on that note I'm off to bed, cos I've a long day tomorrow.


I suppose a lack of them would aid in the aerodynamics?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :gasp: I read you quoting Cat and then read this and thought you meant in your younger days you'd have joined Cat naked bike riding around Manchester, then I read it again and realised you were talking about karaoke! :rotfl:Why? Do dangly bits get in the way when dancing?
> 
> And on that note I'm off to bed, cos I've a long day tomorrow.


night Eileen


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: I read you quoting Cat and then read this and thought you meant in your younger days you'd have joined Cat naked bike riding around Manchester, then I read it again and realised you were talking about karaoke! :rotfl:Why? Do dangly bits get in the way when dancing?
> 
> And on that note I'm off to bed, cos I've a long day tomorrow.


 
:lol2: Naked karaoke

Night Eileen ,hope you have a great day:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Naked karaoke
> 
> Night Eileen ,hope you have a great day:2thumb:


am i really tired or is something moving in that temerist sig thing?


----------



## Zoo-Man

So what do you all think of Lady Gaga's new song Alejandro? I think its brill, though the video is certainly another strange one.
YouTube - Lady Gaga - Alejandro


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> am i really tired or is something moving in that temerist sig thing?


 
Its moving:lol2: Bedtime for me and you lot can chat about Pokemon and all things blue and strange

Night x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> So what do you all think of Lady Gaga's new song Alejandro? I think its brill, though the video is certainly another strange one.
> YouTube - Lady Gaga - Alejandro


i gotta say its my least fav of hers , it will probably grow on me though lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Its moving:lol2: Bedtime for me and you lot can chat about Pokemon and all things blue and strange
> 
> Night x


thank god for that :lol2:

night shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Shell, sleep well.

Jaime, I love all Lady Gaga's songs, & even though she is a bit of a fruit cake, she makes great music.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight Shell, sleep well.
> 
> Jaime, I love all Lady Gaga's songs, & even though she is a bit of a fruit cake, she makes great music.


thats what i love about her lol shes mental but shes a genius


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thats what i love about her lol shes mental but shes a genius


Well at the naked kareoke beach BBQ I will do a Gaga number : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well at the naked kareoke beach BBQ I will do a Gaga number : victory:


lol shame i wont be there to see it XD


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol shame i wont be there to see it XD


Aww, could you not come on the train or something hun?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, could you not come on the train or something hun?


what to a NAKED bbq? :lol2:
depends where it is etc, using trains would mean leaving early and it would be a mega pain prob :\


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> what to a NAKED bbq? :lol2:
> depends where it is etc, using trains would mean leaving early and it would be a mega pain prob :\


Oh yeah........ :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yeah........ :lol2:


:lol2:

well i must go to bed , im shattered 
night col
yes you win again


----------



## Zoo-Man

Go me!!! My prize can be you coming to the naked kareoke beach BBQ thing! :lol2:

Goodnight hunni, sweet dreams x


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* What a conversation you lot had last night!! I don't DO public displays of nudity for myself....... Soooo not brave :blush:

I think the beach BBQ could be a really great day (and mutts, too, of course.... the LOOK we'd get from Diesel if we came home and smelled like beach and didn't bring him. Not worth it *lol*).

Today's my day at Trafford with bitchface... Made a compramise on uniform, though. Wearing my referee girl costume (since it's England's first game today... against AMERICA... and all) :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Naked beaches scare me. There's always older men witch their goods just dangling and I don't really want to see it as it's not attractive D=.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Naked beaches scare me. There's always older men witch their goods just dangling and I don't really want to see it as it's not attractive D=.


 
Totally agree:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Totally agree:lol2:


You can be topless at any beach. Men and women and that is fine by me. But anymore and I just can't help but stare but I don't want to look.. Oh it's horrible =[.

But a normal beach would be fun. I have been to Blackpool and it's alright


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* What a conversation you lot had last night!! I don't DO public displays of nudity for myself....... Soooo not brave :blush:
> 
> I think the beach BBQ could be a really great day (and mutts, too, of course.... the LOOK we'd get from Diesel if we came home and smelled like beach and didn't bring him. Not worth it *lol*).
> 
> Today's my day at Trafford with bitchface... Made a compramise on uniform, though. Wearing my referee girl costume (since it's England's first game today... against AMERICA... and all) :2thumb:


:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

anyone about ?


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> anyone about ?



Kind of me :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Kind of me :whistling2:


lol only kind of ?
how are you today hun


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol only kind of ?
> how are you today hun


Yeah I am doing a few things at the same time.

Searching for a book I really want but is out of print :blush:

I'm well and you ?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah I am doing a few things at the same time.
> 
> Searching for a book I really want but is out of print :blush:
> 
> I'm well and you ?


oh no :C any traces of it second hand?
im ok ty , avoiding football on the comedy channel lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> oh no :C any traces of it second hand?
> im ok ty , avoiding football on the comedy channel lol


I was avoiding football but now Martin is home and that was one of the first thing he said. He's the biggest fan I know. He knows the name of every player, coach, manager and referee. It scares me :gasp:

Nope. Apparently it has been on eBay a few times but sold for around £60.


----------



## Shell195

Im popping in and out of here.
What book you after Cilla?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Im popping in and out of here.
> What book you after Cilla?



It's a bit of an odd one. It's an autobiography by one of my favourite artists called The Asylum for Wayward Victorian Girls


----------



## Shell195

Ive just looked for it and I cant find it either:gasp: It must be good


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I was avoiding football but now Martin is home and that was one of the first thing he said. He's the biggest fan I know. He knows the name of every player, coach, manager and referee. It scares me :gasp:
> 
> Nope. Apparently it has been on eBay a few times but sold for around £60.


lol thank god its only every four years


Shell195 said:


> Im popping in and out of here.
> What book you after Cilla?


hey shell


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ive just looked for it and I cant find it either:gasp: It must be good


Yeah. I've been looking for a long time. It did come out in the UK for a little while but I was still in Australia :whistling2:..


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah. I've been looking for a long time. It did come out in the UK for a little while but I was still in Australia :whistling2:..


have you read it? spose theres a chance a library might have it


----------



## Shell195

Hey Jaime:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hey Jaime:2thumb:


hey shell  how are you ?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hey shell  how are you ?


 
Ive been busy washing dog/cat bedding and getting things ready for one of my hoglets whos getting picked up by a courier tonight


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive been busy washing dog/cat bedding and getting things ready for one of my hoglets whos getting picked up by a courier tonight


awww is that the last one?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awww is that the last one?


 
Ive still got one boy left that is so shy he wouldnt make a good pet for anyone else so im going to keep him for myself, his name is Marvin as in Mardy Marvin:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive still got one boy left that is so shy he wouldnt make a good pet for anyone else so im going to keep him for myself, his name is Marvin as in Mardy Marvin:lol2:


awww bless him :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I haven't read it. I really want to though!

And that's a cute name Shell .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I haven't read it. I really want to though!
> 
> And that's a cute name Shell .


well its not buying it , but im sure a library might have it , if its been realeased over here


----------



## ditta

just popping in at half time in football.......just wanted to say dont any of you search ' naked bike ride manchester 2010' on you tube cos you will see cat in the nuddy on her blades:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> just popping in at half time in football.......just wanted to say dont any of you search ' naked bike ride manchester 2010' on you tube cos you will see cat in the nuddy on her blades:whistling2::whistling2:


 
I didnt go see honest:whistling2:
Cat you are an amazingly brave lady and you must have been knackered after doing that. WELL DONE:notworthy:
The man on the unicycle made me giggle he looked sooooooooo odd and why were some of them cheating?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I didnt go see honest:whistling2:
> Cat you are an amazingly brave lady and you must have been knackered after doing that. WELL DONE:notworthy:
> The man on the unicycle made me giggle he looked sooooooooo odd and why were some of them cheating?


 
if you didnt go see how do you know about the unicycle:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

I looked as well.. You have more guts than I do. That's for sure


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> if you didnt go see how do you know about the unicycle:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Damn you caught me out:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> just popping in at half time in football.......just wanted to say dont any of you search ' naked bike ride manchester 2010' on you tube cos you will see cat in the nuddy on her blades:whistling2::whistling2:


reverse psychology :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I *DID NOT* look, either *lol* :whistling2:

Just got home from work... Knackered!! *lol* Got to leave 15 minutes early, though, cuz I kick ass :2thumb: Wasn't too bad.... For the most part, the nice managers were in


----------



## ditta

off to watch the match now............glad you all didnt look:whistling2:


how amazingly proud to be her other half am i? off to the lowry tomorrow to see her splashed naked all over the gallery:gasp:

oh and by the way she is bolton at the reebock watching pink in concert, and she left with her clothes on but yer never know


----------



## Shell195

Just had a call from the courier picking up the hoglet instead of 11.00pm pick up its now 4.00am:gasp: Hes delayed because of the traffic


----------



## Luxy

Hey guys!

I'm having a problem with one of my cats, would you mind giving me your opinions on it?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/530694-one-year-old-neutered-male.html

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> off to watch the match now............glad you all didnt look:whistling2:
> 
> 
> how amazingly proud to be her other half am i? off to the lowry tomorrow to see her splashed naked all over the gallery:gasp:
> 
> oh and by the way she is bolton at the reebock watching pink in concert, and she left with her clothes on but yer never know


I am totally jealous of her *sigh* I love P!nk so freaking much..... *sobs*



Shell195 said:


> Just had a call from the courier picking up the hoglet instead of 11.00pm pick up its now 4.00am:gasp: Hes delayed because of the traffic


Eww..... That bites.

I am supposed to be covering a party tonight (which I could really use the money from), but the woman isn't answering her phone!!! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I *DID NOT* look, either *lol* :whistling2:
> 
> Just got home from work... Knackered!! *lol* Got to leave 15 minutes early, though, cuz I kick ass :2thumb: Wasn't too bad.... For the most part, the nice managers were in


wooo  glad you had a nice day


Shell195 said:


> Just had a call from the courier picking up the hoglet instead of 11.00pm pick up its now 4.00am:gasp: Hes delayed because of the traffic


wow :C can put you down for a late night on here then? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> wooo  glad you had a nice day
> 
> wow :C can put you down for a late night on here then? :lol2:


 
It certainly looks that way:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> It certainly looks that way:bash:


where is he coming from :C


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> where is he coming from :C


 
Down south then he goes to scotland and back down the other side of the country before he ends up back down south. My hoggy wont get to his new home until Monday  He does look after them well though and feeds,waters and checks them every 3 hours, he even gets my babies out for a play when he stops to rest:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Down south then he goes to scotland and back down the other side of the country before he ends up back down south. My hoggy wont get to his new home until Monday  He does look after them well though and feeds,waters and checks them every 3 hours, he even gets my babies out for a play when he stops to rest:flrt:


:flrt:
thats quite a journey lol


----------



## feorag

Well I'm feckin' fed up! :bash: I came on line just when the match started - answered a few threads and then came on here. Sat and read through all the pages since I went to bed last night (which was by no means as many as I expected - I was scared to come on to be honest! :lol Nicked off to view Cat on You Tube - couldn't resist that. Then posted my news and just at that point my laptop was taken over by a gremlin!! My mouse was shooting all over the place opening programmes, closing programmes, moving my bloody task bar down the side of the screen instead of at the top and it closed down RFUK before I'd clicked "Submit reply" so I lost the bloody lot!!! Does anyone else's laptop do this, cos this has happened to me a few times and it really ssipes me off!

So as far as I can remember I asked Cilla who the author was of the book she's been trying to get cos there's a *huge* second hand book shop about 20 miles from me (spitting distance from Hogwarts School) actually and I can look there for it you want.

I commented on Cat - obviously! :lol2: Like we need reverse pschology to go and look at nekkid mates! :lol2:

Then i commented on Shell having to stay up until 4:00 and then commented that she'd probably be on here all night chatting to keep awake and I'll have feckin' pages of stuff to read tomorrow night, cos I won't have time to get on here in the morning, cos I'm out early and all day.

Then I told you about my day today. I arrived at the school fair at 11:30 and set out my face painting stuff. Sat my *rse on a chair at 12:00 to paint my first face and never moved until 5:00pm! :gasp:

No drink, 2 bites of a hot dog that my friend brought me for my lunch at 3:00 and no wees!!! I was knackered. 

When I got home and tallied up I'd £108 in me tin!!! :gasp: Now to that you have to add the £10 I paid for the table and the fact that I painted my friend's daughter and niece for nowt and then take away £3 for a bracelet I sold, so in all I reckon I did about 7 glitter tattoos, 1 normal paper tattoo, about 6 cheek art and 46 faces! :gasp:

And I've got to do it all again tomorrow, but this time not for me!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well I'm feckin' fed up! :bash: I came on line just when the match started - answered a few threads and then came on here. Sat and read through all the pages since I went to bed last night (which was by no means as many as I expected - I was scared to come on to be honest! :lol Nicked off to view Cat on You Tube - couldn't resist that. Then posted my news and just at that point my laptop was taken over by a gremlin!! My mouse was shooting all over the place opening programmes, closing programmes, moving my bloody task bar down the side of the screen instead of at the top and it closed down RFUK before I'd clicked "Submit reply" so I lost the bloody lot!!! Does anyone else's laptop do this, cos this has happened to me a few times and it really ssipes me off!
> 
> So as far as I can remember I asked Cilla who the author was of the book she's been trying to get cos there's a *huge* second hand book shop about 20 miles from me (spitting distance from Hogwarts School) actually and I can look there for it you want.
> 
> I commented on Cat - obviously! :lol2: Like we need reverse pschology to go and look at nekkid mates! :lol2:
> 
> Then i commented on Shell having to stay up until 4:00 and then commented that she'd probably be on here all night chatting to keep awake and I'll have feckin' pages of stuff to read tomorrow night, cos I won't have time to get on here in the morning, cos I'm out early and all day.
> 
> Then I told you about my day today. I arrived at the school fair at 11:30 and set out my face painting stuff. Sat my *rse on a chair at 12:00 to paint my first face and never moved until 5:00pm! :gasp:
> 
> No drink, 2 bites of a hot dog that my friend brought me for my lunch at 3:00 and no wees!!! I was knackered.
> 
> When I got home and tallied up I'd £108 in me tin!!! :gasp: Now to that you have to add the £10 I paid for the table and the fact that I painted my friend's daughter and niece for nowt and then take away £3 for a bracelet I sold, so in all I reckon I did about 7 glitter tattoos, 1 normal paper tattoo, about 6 cheek art and 46 faces! :gasp:
> 
> And I've got to do it all again tomorrow, but this time not for me!


god its annoying when your comp has a mind of its own :bash: sounds like a busy day, i bet your glad to have a break!
did someone say you make hammocks Eileen? any good sites for material?


----------



## Cillah

Your hoggy is going to be a seasoned traveler


----------



## feorag

I buy my material from a factory shop not far from here or use leftovers for what I've bought for my own use when I'm making something like curtains.

Other than that when I was buying good cotton I found it cheaper to buy from the USA than here, but that was patchwork 100% cotton stuff. I think for hammocks you're better buying a heavy duty drill cotton, rather than a lightweight dress cotton.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I buy my material from a factory shop not far from here or use leftovers for what I've bought for my own use when I'm making something like curtains.
> 
> Other than that when I was buying good cotton I found it cheaper to buy from the USA than here, but that was patchwork 100% cotton stuff. I think for hammocks you're better buying a heavy duty drill cotton, rather than a lightweight dress cotton.


aye , i looked in the market in town but its not much cheaper 
found some material on ebay like the girls have atm but its like 2 quid a quarter yard!
might contact the lady off fuzzbutts see if she does custom stuff


----------



## Cillah

The author is Emilie Autumn Eileen . I don't know if you'd find it anywherre like that. I wish you could but it seems to be really hard to find. There are so many people asking about it. I saw around 10 people ask on Yahoo Answers =/


----------



## feorag

To be honest Jaime £8 a yard is an average price nowadays retail for 100% cotton and if it's heavy duty, then that'll be more likely.

I might have some heavy duty stuff upstairs, but it won't be super dooper patterns - I'll have a look if you want to buy it from me cos I'll only charge you what I paid for it.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> To be honest Jaime £8 a yard is an average price nowadays retail for 100% cotton and if it's heavy duty, then that'll be more likely.
> 
> I might have some heavy duty stuff upstairs, but it won't be super dooper patterns - I'll have a look if you want to buy it from me cos I'll only charge you what I paid for it.


wow :C prob be easier to go with fuzzbutt again then...i dont mind , i just want similar hammocks lol 
ta  would be interested in seeing it, though whether they make do with what they have atm is debatable seeing as they have just had a fortune spent on them on new boxes for the cage :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'm feckin' fed up! :bash: I came on line just when the match started - answered a few threads and then came on here. Sat and read through all the pages since I went to bed last night (which was by no means as many as I expected - I was scared to come on to be honest! :lol Nicked off to view Cat on You Tube - couldn't resist that. Then posted my news and just at that point my laptop was taken over by a gremlin!! My mouse was shooting all over the place opening programmes, closing programmes, moving my bloody task bar down the side of the screen instead of at the top and it closed down RFUK before I'd clicked "Submit reply" so I lost the bloody lot!!! Does anyone else's laptop do this, cos this has happened to me a few times and it really ssipes me off!
> 
> So as far as I can remember I asked Cilla who the author was of the book she's been trying to get cos there's a *huge* second hand book shop about 20 miles from me (spitting distance from Hogwarts School) actually and I can look there for it you want.
> 
> I commented on Cat - obviously! :lol2: Like we need reverse pschology to go and look at nekkid mates! :lol2:
> 
> Then i commented on Shell having to stay up until 4:00 and then commented that she'd probably be on here all night chatting to keep awake and I'll have feckin' pages of stuff to read tomorrow night, cos I won't have time to get on here in the morning, cos I'm out early and all day.
> 
> Then I told you about my day today. I arrived at the school fair at 11:30 and set out my face painting stuff. Sat my *rse on a chair at 12:00 to paint my first face and never moved until 5:00pm! :gasp:
> 
> No drink, 2 bites of a hot dog that my friend brought me for my lunch at 3:00 and no wees!!! I was knackered.
> 
> When I got home and tallied up I'd £108 in me tin!!! :gasp: Now to that you have to add the £10 I paid for the table and the fact that I painted my friend's daughter and niece for nowt and then take away £3 for a bracelet I sold, so in all I reckon I did about 7 glitter tattoos, 1 normal paper tattoo, about 6 cheek art and 46 faces! :gasp:
> 
> And I've got to do it all again tomorrow, but this time not for me!


 

My laptop often loses the plot and I end up losing many a post:bash: It sounds like you had a busy day Eileen, I hope you enjoy doing it if you are doing it all again tomorrow:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ok so my order to buy what i want from fuzzbutt would be over 50 quid :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> The author is Emilie Autumn Eileen . I don't know if you'd find it anywherre like that. I wish you could but it seems to be really hard to find. There are so many people asking about it. I saw around 10 people ask on Yahoo Answers =/


I'll be going up in a couple of weeks when we're on our holiday, cos they allow dogs in so we can go and have a mooch about and lunch and take Skye in with us which will be a good experience for him. This is the place Barter Books - One of the largest second hand book shops in Europe. I've just done a quick search and it came up with nothing but it does say that not all their books are in their on-line catalogue and you can send an e-mail to enqire Barter Books you could e-mail them to see if they have one or if they will let you know if one comes in and I can collect it for you??



ami_j said:


> wow :C prob be easier to go with fuzzbutt again then...i dont mind , i just want similar hammocks lol
> ta  would be interested in seeing it, though whether they make do with what they have atm is debatable seeing as they have just had a fortune spent on them on new boxes for the cage :lol2:


Well I'll have a sort through and see what I've got - I presume you're looking for a slightly heavier type cotton??



Shell195 said:


> My laptop often loses the plot and I end up losing many a post:bash: It sounds like you had a busy day Eileen, I hope you enjoy doing it if you are doing it all again tomorrow:lol2:


I enjoy it much better when the money I make goes in my pocket!! When it comes to going out fundraising for The Sanctuary, I'd rather just do animal handling and talk to the public about the animals, to be honest.



ami_j said:


> ok so my order to buy what i want from fuzzbutt would be over 50 quid :gasp:


Bloody hell how many hammocks were you buying???


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'll be going up in a couple of weeks when we're on our holiday, cos they allow dogs in so we can go and have a mooch about and lunch and take Skye in with us which will be a good experience for him. This is the place Barter Books - One of the largest second hand book shops in Europe. I've just done a quick search and it came up with nothing but it does say that not all their books are in their on-line catalogue and you can send an e-mail to enqire Barter Books you could e-mail them to see if they have one or if they will let you know if one comes in and I can collect it for you??
> 
> Well I'll have a sort through and see what I've got - I presume you're looking for a slightly heavier type cotton??
> 
> I enjoy it much better when the money I make goes in my pocket!! When it comes to going out fundraising for The Sanctuary, I'd rather just do animal handling and talk to the public about the animals, to be honest.
> 
> Bloody hell how many hammocks were you buying???


yes please 
was for four hammocks (with two free) and two big sleeping cubes


----------



## Amalthea

Jai, Rache (from Fuzzbutt) does do custom orders..... Good idea to contact her and ask  I have sent her some vintage My Little Pony fabric to make a cube out of once 

I am knackered (and achy)..... Gary decided to let Diesel sleep with us last night, since we were gonna be out all day today and he's not one to just curl up and sleep... He rolls and fidgets more than me!!! So I didn't sleep worth crap! Think I'm heading to bed once the boys get back from their walk.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Jai, Rache (from Fuzzbutt) does do custom orders..... Good idea to contact her and ask  I have sent her some vintage My Little Pony fabric to make a cube out of once
> 
> I am knackered (and achy)..... Gary decided to let Diesel sleep with us last night, since we were gonna be out all day today and he's not one to just curl up and sleep... He rolls and fidgets more than me!!! So I didn't sleep worth crap! Think I'm heading to bed once the boys get back from their walk.


oooo thats good news....i know the rats cant tell but i like the cage to look somewhat organised and neat lol 
weird thing is the girls tear their hammocks , but their plastic igloos are nice still
the boys however have little chew on their hammocks but the rody igloo they have made door ways in the sides too


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone????????


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> yes please
> was for four hammocks (with two free) and two big sleeping cubes


When I got my 2 boys I bought 2 hammocks and a cube, one hammock didn't have the tag stitched properly and so she sent me a replacement and a tube as an apology. Then when I picked them up from Toyah, she gave me a tube, open at each end, but with a hole in the top too.

The hammocks are still going strong a year and a half later, but the cube lasted about a month or two, cos first of all they chewed a back door in and then sat in there chewing the fleece until it was non-existent. They did the same with the tube, but the tube with the hole in lasted a lot longer until they started chewing up the fleece inside.

So in my experience I'd pay more for hammocks cos I know I'd be getting my money's worth.


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> oooo thats good news....i know the rats cant tell but i like the cage to look somewhat organised and neat lol
> weird thing is the girls tear their hammocks , but their plastic igloos are nice still
> the boys however have little chew on their hammocks but the rody igloo they have made door ways in the sides too


 
Rache is on my fb  Not that you'd ever find her.... *lol* She uses a false name. 

I really need to get some more hammocks and cubes and stuffs for the ratlets.... Just been BROKE :blush: So making do with odds and ends. Not that they care one way or the other, but I'm like you and like it when the cage is all matchy-like :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Hey Selina! We cross posted so I've just seen your post.

Haven't forgotten about your sister's necklace - I'll do it tomorrow if that's OK and send you a piccie to decide?


----------



## ami_j

selina20 said:


> Heya how is everyone????????


hey hun 


feorag said:


> When I got my 2 boys I bought 2 hammocks and a cube, one hammock didn't have the tag stitched properly and so she sent me a replacement and a tube as an apology. Then when I picked them up from Toyah, she gave me a tube, open at each end, but with a hole in the top too.
> 
> The hammocks are still going strong a year and a half later, but the cube lasted about a month or two, cos first of all they chewed a back door in and then sat in there chewing the fleece until it was non-existent. They did the same with the tube, but the tube with the hole in lasted a lot longer until they started chewing up the fleece inside.
> 
> So in my experience I'd pay more for hammocks cos I know I'd be getting my money's worth.


i know on fuzzbutt she puts a bolthole in them , i guess im just inlove with the idea of cubes :blush:


Amalthea said:


> Rache is on my fb  Not that you'd ever find her.... *lol* She uses a false name.
> 
> I really need to get some more hammocks and cubes and stuffs for the ratlets.... Just been BROKE :blush: So making do with odds and ends. Not that they care one way or the other, but I'm like you and like it when the cage is all matchy-like :whistling2:


:lol2: 
ive got gorgeous pink skulls on a black background ones that i got off her and i love them :flrt: might have to make do with the random material my mum has i just love my skully ones ....theres a little life in them yet tho , touch wood they stop shredding them , otherwise they will be sharing with the boys :lol2: with the cage as it is now anyway they can only have two hammocks up as with the deeper tray the substrate is up to where the hammock was, i was thinking of putting a cube there instead


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Hey Selina! We cross posted so I've just seen your post.
> 
> Haven't forgotten about your sister's necklace - I'll do it tomorrow if that's OK and send you a piccie to decide?


Yea thats fine hun am worrying about Ewan atm.



ami_j said:


> hey hun


Heya u long time no chat


----------



## ami_j

selina20 said:


> Yea thats fine hun am worrying about Ewan atm.
> 
> 
> 
> Heya u long time no chat


aye 
aww whats wrong with ewan....i know its been talked about on the thread, ive not really been regular long enough to catch it :blush:


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Yea thats fine hun am worrying about Ewan atm.


Has there been no change then? If so, then have you an appointment to see a paediatrician?


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> I just can't believe that Ashley - did you tell him that you've been told that for the last year?
> 
> Yeah and he just said that a lot of people make the mistake of blaming every little thing on the PCOS. He said that some of it like being tired all the time and having no energy may just be because I'm fat. I'm fat because of the PCOS and I'm not hugely fat, certainly not enough to make me so tired I can barely function most days!
> 
> Whyever not? We only live 50 mile from the border. You're miles away from the west coast and it's totally different over there to what it's like on the east coast - you should go and try it out!
> 
> We were thinking about having a week on the west coast this summer with the inlaws but Stu's dad now works in Africa, and we need to save our pennies for the wedding. I think we're having our 'mini moon' in Scotland though :2thumb:
> 
> He's OK - the cats are finally starting to not be so scared of him, although he's still fixated on them and can't settle if he isn't in the doorway - nothing we've tried, apart from actually tying him up away from the door, will keep him away from the door.
> 
> He still has very loose motions, which are worse when he gets over-excited and believe me it takes nothing whatsoever to get him over-excited. Some days, however, he's nearly like a normal dog and then others I could literally flatten him!!


At least Skye is improving! I remember when he was doing something horrendous every other day! Maybe he'll always have a funny tum. Midge often has loose poos. It's a nightmare because she was born with her tail broken at the base of her back so she can't lift it. It's only about an inch long but she's hairy so often gets a messy bum :devil:

I went to a BBQ today, it was a fundraiser for a care home in Ellon. The lady's mum is in there with dementia and wanted to do something for the home so she invited friends and family and asked them to put a donation in, she sold some raffles and trays of plants she had been growing and raised over £400! It was a really good day too.

The bunny has been free roaming in the bedroom all day and seems to have enjoyed it. I think once we bunny proof the room better, I will let her free roam all day and just cage her at night. She's got a toilet box which she pees in, and mostly she will poo in her box or in the cage but she leaves the odd couple of poos on the floor so at least it's easy to just sweep up!


----------



## Shell195

Im back again Ive just been doing all my nightime jobs, god knows why though as I have to wait up until 4.00:bash:

Hi Selina and Ashley:2thumb:

Selina as Eileen said do you gave an appointment for Ewan yet?

Ashley when I had my fibroids I piled on weight round my middle and the old git of a specialist wouldnt give me a hysterectomy as he said I was morbidly obese yet when I was in hospital having my embolization there were lots of other ladies undergoing the knife who were twice my size. The nurses said the specialist I had was old school and I would have been fine. I still have one but it doesnt really bother me but beforehand I was always so tired and was told that the fibroids had made me very aneamic.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im bacl again Ive just been doing all my nightime jobs, god knows why though as I have to wait up until 4.00:bash:
> 
> Hi Selina and Ashley:2thumb:


thats crazy 

today is a very bittersweet day...


----------



## selina20

Have got the doctor coming out to him in 10 mins cos hes been really lethargic all day and im worried.


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> Yeah and he just said that a lot of people make the mistake of blaming every little thing on the PCOS. He said that some of it like being tired all the time and having no energy may just be because I'm fat. I'm fat because of the PCOS and I'm not hugely fat, certainly not enough to make me so tired I can barely function most days!


I know that feeling very well. As soon as I hit the menopause, every symptom and problem I had after that my doctor said it was the menopause, regardless of what it was! I nearly felt like asking her if I broke my leg would that be because of the menopause as well? :bash:

Now it's my age, so I just don't accept appointments with that doctor any more!


ashley said:


> We were thinking about having a week on the west coast this summer with the inlaws but Stu's dad now works in Africa, and we need to save our pennies for the wedding. I think we're having our 'mini moon' in Scotland though :2thumb:


Get yourself over to the west coast - it's beautiful! 

I had my honeymoon in Ullapool the first time I got married, then a shorter one in Dunblane and Aberdeen the second time and then when I married Barry we just had a weekend in Melrose cos it was only about 3 weeks before our annual holiday - they got shorter as I got older! :lol2:


ashley said:


> At least Skye is improving! I remember when he was doing something horrendous every other day! Maybe he'll always have a funny tum. Midge often has loose poos. It's a nightmare because she was born with her tail broken at the base of her back so she can't lift it. It's only about an inch long but she's hairy so often gets a messy bum


Oh, he is improving, there's no doubt about that, but it's like 2 steps forward and 1 step back! :roll:

Mainly now the biggest problem is his aggression towards other dogs and to be honest I don't think that's ever going to change, so it's damage limitation and control now as far as that's concerned.

I'm sure the poo is just him, but it's a fight to keep him calm to stop it getting worse.

Glad the bunny is settling down well. At least bunny poos are the easiest thing in the world to deal with, they just roll onto a shovel nice and easy. I wish dogs pood like rabbits! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Have got the doctor coming out to him in 10 mins cos hes been really lethargic all day and im worried.


Oh dear Selina - I hope he's OK.

The problem with very young children is that they can go like that and you think there's something seriously wrong and then the next day they're fine again - it's very scary, but I think you're right to get the doctor out. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Shell195

Selina what a worry for you, I hated my kids being ill I felt so helpless 

Fingers crossed it will just be a childhood virus


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Oh dear Selina - I hope he's OK.
> 
> The problem with very young children is that they can go like that and you think there's something seriously wrong and then the next day they're fine again - it's very scary, but I think you're right to get the doctor out. Better to be safe than sorry!


Mark thinks im being over the top lol.

Hes not got a temp or anything hes just really sleepy.


----------



## ami_j

selina20 said:


> Have got the doctor coming out to him in 10 mins cos hes been really lethargic all day and im worried.


oh dear  hope its nothing serious


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Mark thinks im being over the top lol.
> 
> Hes not got a temp or anything hes just really sleepy.


 
I would have rang the doctors too


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Mark thinks im being over the top lol.
> 
> Hes not got a temp or anything hes just really sleepy.


To be honest, when they're Ewan's age, I'd rather be over the top and get worrying things checked out than be laid back and maybe miss something.

Just not worth it imao!!

Well I'm off to bed - a long day ahead tomorrow. 

Now don't you lot blether on all night and give me a headache catching up when I get home tomorrow night!! :bash:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Im bacl again Ive just been doing all my nightime jobs, god knows why though as I have to wait up until 4.00:bash:
> 
> Hi Selina and Ashley:2thumb:
> 
> Selina as Eileen said do you gave an appointment for Ewan yet?
> 
> Ashley when I had my fibroids I piled on weight round my middle and the old git of a specialist wouldnt give me a hysterectomy as he said I was morbidly obese yet when I was in hospital having my embolization there were lots of other ladies undergoing the knife who were twice my size. The nurses said the specialist I had was old school and I would have been fine. I still have one but it doesnt really bother me but beforehand I was always so tired and was told that the fibroids had made me very aneamic.


It's ridiculous, make you wonder what you pay for!
What makes me laugh is the gastric band surgeries. They won't give you life saving surgery because you are too fat and it's high risk - riskier than not getting it then dying? And when they say you need to lose so much weight before they do the surgery - if they need surgery, how are they going to lose weight before? especially as they haven't done already!



ami_j said:


> thats crazy
> 
> today is a very bittersweet day...


Aww, what's happened?



selina20 said:


> Have got the doctor coming out to him in 10 mins cos hes been really lethargic all day and im worried.


Hope he's ok Selina, you've not had an easy time of it, have you!



feorag said:


> I know that feeling very well. As soon as I hit the menopause, every symptom and problem I had after that my doctor said it was the menopause, regardless of what it was! I nearly felt like asking her if I broke my leg would that be because of the menopause as well? :bash:
> 
> Now it's my age, so I just don't accept appointments with that doctor any more!
> Get yourself over to the west coast - it's beautiful!
> 
> I had my honeymoon in Ullapool the first time I got married, then a shorter one in Dunblane and Aberdeen the second time and then when I married Barry we just had a weekend in Melrose cos it was only about 3 weeks before our annual holiday - they got shorter as I got older! :lol2:
> Oh, he is improving, there's no doubt about that, but it's like 2 steps forward and 1 step back! :roll:
> 
> Mainly now the biggest problem is his aggression towards other dogs and to be honest I don't think that's ever going to change, so it's damage limitation and control now as far as that's concerned.
> 
> I'm sure the poo is just him, but it's a fight to keep him calm to stop it getting worse.
> 
> Glad the bunny is settling down well. At least bunny poos are the easiest thing in the world to deal with, they just roll onto a shovel nice and easy. I wish dogs pood like rabbits! :lol2:


It just pees me off. Getting told one thing by one doctor and other people with PCOS, then the 'specialist' telling me something else :bash:

I think Scotland is a beautiful country but when we go away, we have to have something to do, Stu just isn't happy if he's not on the go. I think it will probably be Edinburgh, or we may just go on late rooms and go somewhere different every night.

That's not so good about Skye, but at least you haven't given up on him like most people have. I thought we'd turned a corner with Midge as she was really good for ages, but she seems to go through stages of toiletting in the house. She can be out and toilet at 1am, I'll get up at 7 to let her out again and she's pood or peed everywhere. She's 3 1/2 and is toilet trained so I don't know if she's got a dodgy tum or what. She seems to do it when Stu's at home and I think she's still jealous of him because he's in the bedroom and she's not.

On that note, I'm off to bed. Can barely keep my eyes open and I have a kitten massaging my head :whip:

Night everyone! Hope you manage to stay up Shell!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> To be honest, when they're Ewan's age, I'd rather be over the top and get worrying things checked out than be laid back and maybe miss something.
> 
> Just not worth it imao!!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed - a long day ahead tomorrow.
> 
> Now don't you lot blether on all night and give me a headache catching up when I get home tomorrow night!! :bash:


 
:lol2: Night Eileen, have a good day tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

ashley said:


> It's ridiculous, make you wonder what you pay for!
> What makes me laugh is the gastric band surgeries. They won't give you life saving surgery because you are too fat and it's high risk - riskier than not getting it then dying? And when they say you need to lose so much weight before they do the surgery - if they need surgery, how are they going to lose weight before? especially as they haven't done already!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, what's happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's ok Selina, you've not had an easy time of it, have you!
> 
> 
> 
> It just pees me off. Getting told one thing by one doctor and other people with PCOS, then the 'specialist' telling me something else :bash:
> 
> I think Scotland is a beautiful country but when we go away, we have to have something to do, Stu just isn't happy if he's not on the go. I think it will probably be Edinburgh, or we may just go on late rooms and go somewhere different every night.
> 
> That's not so good about Skye, but at least you haven't given up on him like most people have. I thought we'd turned a corner with Midge as she was really good for ages, but she seems to go through stages of toiletting in the house. She can be out and toilet at 1am, I'll get up at 7 to let her out again and she's pood or peed everywhere. She's 3 1/2 and is toilet trained so I don't know if she's got a dodgy tum or what. She seems to do it when Stu's at home and I think she's still jealous of him because he's in the bedroom and she's not.
> 
> On that note, I'm off to bed. Can barely keep my eyes open and I have a kitten massaging my head :whip:
> 
> Night everyone! Hope you manage to stay up Shell!


its my rats' birthday


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> It's ridiculous, make you wonder what you pay for!
> What makes me laugh is the gastric band surgeries. They won't give you life saving surgery because you are too fat and it's high risk - riskier than not getting it then dying? And when they say you need to lose so much weight before they do the surgery - if they need surgery, how are they going to lose weight before? especially as they haven't done already!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, what's happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's ok Selina, you've not had an easy time of it, have you!
> 
> 
> 
> It just pees me off. Getting told one thing by one doctor and other people with PCOS, then the 'specialist' telling me something else :bash:
> 
> I think Scotland is a beautiful country but when we go away, we have to have something to do, Stu just isn't happy if he's not on the go. I think it will probably be Edinburgh, or we may just go on late rooms and go somewhere different every night.
> 
> That's not so good about Skye, but at least you haven't given up on him like most people have. I thought we'd turned a corner with Midge as she was really good for ages, but she seems to go through stages of toiletting in the house. She can be out and toilet at 1am, I'll get up at 7 to let her out again and she's pood or peed everywhere. She's 3 1/2 and is toilet trained so I don't know if she's got a dodgy tum or what. She seems to do it when Stu's at home and I think she's still jealous of him because he's in the bedroom and she's not.
> 
> On that note, I'm off to bed. Can barely keep my eyes open and I have a kitten massaging my head :whip:
> 
> Night everyone! Hope you manage to stay up Shell!


 
Night Ashley


----------



## Shell195

No Tom again


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> No Tom again


unlike him lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> unlike him lol


 

Maybe we have scared him off:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Maybe we have scared him off:whistling2:


:lol2:

im really sad about today and its only an hour in


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> im really sad about today and its only an hour in


 
aww is this the ratty you lost??
Big Hugs


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> aww is this the ratty you lost??
> Big Hugs


its 5 of thems bday , they were born here, there should be 7 still with me


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> its 5 of thems bday , they were born here, there should be 7 still with me


 
Awww more hugs


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> aww is this the ratty you lost??
> Big Hugs





Shell195 said:


> Awww more hugs


ty 
muse was five weeks old when she was put down , ive never got over it


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> ty
> muse was five weeks old when she was put down , ive never got over it


 

What was up with her?



My son and daughter have just come in and now they have sent my daughters oh to the chippy and Im having some chips


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What was up with her?
> 
> 
> 
> My son and daughter have just come in and now they have sent my daughters oh to the chippy and Im having some chips


yum chips 
i think one of the bigger ones attacked her , she presented a lump and first the vets thought it was an abcess, then a haemotoma, then the lump got bigger and burst and poo came out, turned out she had a hernia with a ruptured bowl, would of been a pricey op with a 2% chance of her making it so she was pts.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> yum chips
> i think one of the bigger ones attacked her , she presented a lump and first the vets thought it was an abcess, then a haemotoma, then the lump got bigger and burst and poo came out, turned out she had a hernia with a ruptured bowl, would of been a pricey op with a 2% chance of her making it so she was pts.


 



Thats very sad


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Thats very sad


it was, i still think about her alot , ive been upset over others being pts but nothing like her


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> it was, i still think about her alot , ive been upset over others being pts but nothing like her


 

It makes it worse when the animal is so young


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> It makes it worse when the animal is so young


yeah , then joker died only about a month ago 
so this day that should be happy, its pretty sad


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> yeah , then joker died only about a month ago
> so this day that should be happy, its pretty sad


 

Awwww RIP special ratties


Im sleepy but I still have to stay up


----------



## Shell195

3.55 am and Im still here:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

4.00am as Promised, hes just left and Im off to bloody bed:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I cant beleive I was last off and now Im first on:gasp:

The neighbours dogs woke me up so then my dogs wanted out for a wee so I brought them down but now Im down I cant be bothered going back to bed:lol2:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> I cant beleive I was last off and now Im first on:gasp:
> 
> The neighbours dogs woke me up so then my dogs wanted out for a wee so I brought them down but now Im down I cant be bothered going back to bed:lol2:


Morning/afternoon Shell! I know how you feel, I get like that too! I got woken yesterday by one of the neighbours who's building his own extension - all at evening and weekends :bash::devil::censor: and this morning by the neighbour shouting her blooming cat :devil:

I think I'm off round to my mums because we were supposed to be going shopping but I can't call her to find out. Orange have cut of my phone, I've paid the bill, got a confirmation code and it's been off for 2 days now. It still says I'm due them money when I'm not, when I try phone customer services, they keep me on the phone for 3 minutes pressing 1, 2 5 etc. then tell me calls from my number are barred and hang up :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I didnt go see honest:whistling2:
> Cat you are an amazingly brave lady and you must have been knackered after doing that. WELL DONE:notworthy:
> The man on the unicycle made me giggle he looked sooooooooo odd and why were some of them cheating?


 
shell i was seriously knackered! im very sorry ditta directed you to that hidious sight!! it was go as bare as you dare so some didnt go totally naked

i think though as its only fair i should see all you naked now..... posed or not doesnt matter. think we might have to start with my darling ditta, im sure i have some naked pics of her on my laptop somewhere!!! thanks babe!!!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell i was seriously knackered! im very sorry ditta directed you to that hidious sight!! it was go as bare as you dare so some didnt go totally naked
> 
> i think though as its only fair i should see all you naked now..... posed or not doesnt matter. think we might have to start with my darling ditta, im sure i have some naked pics of her on my laptop somewhere!!! thanks babe!!!:lol2:


 
Ditta showed us as she was very proud of you:notworthy: You look fine hun so dont be worrying but you must have been knackered skating round as it takes so much effort compared to riding a bike.
Well done:no1:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Morning/afternoon Shell! I know how you feel, I get like that too! I got woken yesterday by one of the neighbours who's building his own extension - all at evening and weekends :bash::devil::censor: and this morning by the neighbour shouting her blooming cat :devil:
> 
> I think I'm off round to my mums because we were supposed to be going shopping but I can't call her to find out. Orange have cut of my phone, I've paid the bill, got a confirmation code and it's been off for 2 days now. It still says I'm due them money when I'm not, when I try phone customer services, they keep me on the phone for 3 minutes pressing 1, 2 5 etc. then tell me calls from my number are barred and hang up :bash:


 
My son has had nothing but trouble with Orange:bash:
I would love to live somewhere with no bloody neighbours:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Ditta showed us as she was very proud of you:notworthy: You look fine hun so dont be worrying but you must have been knackered skating round as it takes so much effort compared to riding a bike.
> Well done:no1:


she bloody better be! lol

i havent been on blades for around 10 years, didnt realise it would be so hard or painful! at the en of the video, everyone is cheerin.... what was for me comin into the park at the end


----------



## Cillah

Hi how is everyone? I've had such a busy day with cleaning everyone out and then other housework and shopping. Pretty rewarding to have it all done. Now I am just playing Pokemon SoulSilver. I am so lame and really excited about Black and White and it is making me play the other versions. I could go on about why I am so excited but I don't know if any Pokepeople are about =o

I want to hear Jens guinea pig story


----------



## temerist

Got my operation booked :2thumb: there was a cancellation, going in Tuesday thank god


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home from work... Strange day. Went to Subway to have lunch and cuz I am in there all the time (*blush*) they talk to me quite a bit *lol* And they started telling me that somebody left a guinea pig. I actually asked "as in a REAL guinea pig?!" *lol* Yup.... So I said that if they don't return for it by the time I finish work, I'll take it home to care for it. Well, it was still there.... Apparently a chinese woman left it there. So, I took it (shoulda seen Gary's face when I got in the car!!!). Stopped at pets at home on the way home, since it's the closest pet shop, to see if somebody had bought it today. Nope. But a Chinese woman was in there trying to SELL it. Told them SHE (I sexed her in [email protected]) was left in Subway and they were all gobsmacked. The woman had told them that she was going back to China tomorrow. Well, the staff gave me a bag of pinny gig food, a couple packs of hay, and some treats *lol* The police have been notified by Subway, so I said maybe they should contact them, as well. And left my contact details. *shrugs*

It's a good thing I have a spare indoor guinea pig hutch (although, having a run or something for outside for her would be nice)....

Here she is:


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news, Ian!!!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Hi how is everyone? I've had such a busy day with cleaning everyone out and then other housework and shopping. Pretty rewarding to have it all done. Now I am just playing Pokemon SoulSilver. I am so lame and really excited about Black and White and it is making me play the other versions. I could go on about why I am so excited but I don't know if any Pokepeople are about =o
> 
> I want to hear Jens guinea pig story


ive finished it , all sad cos its finished lol


temerist said:


> Got my operation booked :2thumb: there was a cancellation, going in Tuesday thank god


ooo good news 


Amalthea said:


> Just got home from work... Strange day. Went to Subway to have lunch and cuz I am in there all the time (*blush*) they talk to me quite a bit *lol* And they started telling me that somebody left a guinea pig. I actually asked "as in a REAL guinea pig?!" *lol* Yup.... So I said that if they don't return for it by the time I finish work, I'll take it home to care for it. Well, it was still there.... Apparently a chinese woman left it there. So, I took it (shoulda seen Gary's face when I got in the car!!!). Stopped at pets at home on the way home, since it's the closest pet shop, to see if somebody had bought it today. Nope. But a Chinese woman was in there trying to SELL it. Told them SHE (I sexed her in [email protected]) was left in Subway and they were all gobsmacked. The woman had told them that she was going back to China tomorrow. Well, the staff gave me a bag of pinny gig food, a couple packs of hay, and some treats *lol* The police have been notified by Subway, so I said maybe they should contact them, as well. And left my contact details. *shrugs*
> 
> It's a good thing I have a spare indoor guinea pig hutch (although, having a run or something for outside for her would be nice)....
> 
> Here she is:
> 
> image


how crazy :C is she a permenent resident then hun


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Just got home from work... Strange day. Went to Subway to have lunch and cuz I am in there all the time (*blush*) they talk to me quite a bit *lol* And they started telling me that somebody left a guinea pig. I actually asked "as in a REAL guinea pig?!" *lol* Yup.... So I said that if they don't return for it by the time I finish work, I'll take it home to care for it. Well, it was still there.... Apparently a chinese woman left it there. So, I took it (shoulda seen Gary's face when I got in the car!!!). Stopped at pets at home on the way home, since it's the closest pet shop, to see if somebody had bought it today. Nope. But a Chinese woman was in there trying to SELL it. Told them SHE (I sexed her in [email protected]) was left in Subway and they were all gobsmacked. The woman had told them that she was going back to China tomorrow. Well, the staff gave me a bag of pinny gig food, a couple packs of hay, and some treats *lol* The police have been notified by Subway, so I said maybe they should contact them, as well. And left my contact details. *shrugs*
> 
> It's a good thing I have a spare indoor guinea pig hutch (although, having a run or something for outside for her would be nice)....
> 
> Here she is:
> 
> image


awww good for you, she now has the best home possible. I got 2 baby rabbits yesterday, they are very cute, not sure on breed, colour or sex though, was told 2 boys bu one keeps humping the other so im not sure lol


----------



## Amalthea

I doubt she'll stay.... I dunno. *shrugs* I just couldn't leave her, though *lol* She is very sweet, as well.


----------



## Shell195

Ive had a really busy day too,I fell asleep before:blush:
What a cute pigwig:flrt:and what a strange story..............................
Ian you disappeared *again *so I thought maybe you had already had your op:whistling2see siggy) How long you in hospital for ?


Both sexes of rabbit hump each other, whats their story?


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Ive had a really busy day too,I fell asleep before:blush:
> What a cute pigwig:flrt:and what a strange story..............................
> Ian you disappeared *again *so I thought maybe you had already had your op:whistling2see siggy) How long you in hospital for ?
> 
> 
> Both sexes of rabbit hump each other, whats their story?


should be in and out same day i hope, it SHOULD just be keyhole surgery unless there is a stone in the duct (which they suspect lol) but then even though thats a bigger operation i still would only be in a couple of days

no story with the rabbits, just local breeder bought lol


----------



## Amalthea

I'm glad it's getting sorted finally, Ian!!


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ive finished it , all sad cos its finished lol
> 
> ooo good news
> 
> how crazy :C is she a permenent resident then hun


I've finished it too. Got it on release. Just mucking around really. Have you been keeping tabs on all of the news regarding Black and White?



Amalthea said:


> I doubt she'll stay.... I dunno. *shrugs* I just couldn't leave her, though *lol* She is very sweet, as well.


Yeah good on you for taking her . Martin has a big soft spot for piggies so when we move house I think I will buy him two. I think they are so cute .

I feel sorry for yours though. It's pretty horrible what happened.


----------



## Amalthea

Gary likes pinny gigs, too..... Maybe she'll stay... Dunno. Gonna see if I can find her a run for outside for either free or dirt cheap.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Gary likes pinny gigs, too..... Maybe she'll stay... Dunno. Gonna see if I can find her a run for outside for either free or dirt cheap.


While I've been looking for the perfect cage for my future ratties.. I've seen a lot of really cheap hutches and runs for pigges so I am sure you will : victory:


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone! Well it wasn't as bad as I thought - not too many pages to catch up on.

Shell I'm amazed that your courier arrived on the dot - how did he calculate that time if he was held up in traffic? That's amazing - is he clairvoyant too!


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> While I've been looking for the perfect cage for my future ratties.. I've seen a lot of really cheap hutches and runs for pigges so I am sure you will : victory:


 
Yeah, will have a nosey tomorrow since I am not working! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I've finished it too. Got it on release. Just mucking around really. Have you been keeping tabs on all of the news regarding Black and White?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good on you for taking her . Martin has a big soft spot for piggies so when we move house I think I will buy him two. I think they are so cute .
> 
> I feel sorry for yours though. It's pretty horrible what happened.


yeah been following it on serebii


----------



## feorag

Well computer went a bit bonkers again and posted when I'd only just started so I'm going to carry on!

Selina, what was the news last night about Ewan - did the doc say anything was wrong??

Ian, great news about your operation - hopefully within a couple of weeks you'll be as good as new! :2thumb:

Aw poor little guinea pig - what a good job you were there Jen. I went into subway today, but all I came out with was a Sub of the Day and a coffee :lol2:

Well! Who opened their mouth too soon the other day! When Barry got up this morning Skye had had diarrhoea all over the utilty room floor - again! :roll:

So I sent him to Sainsburies after he dropped me off in Morpeth to get some pro-biotic yoghurt and we're giving him that and Kaolin to try and settle his stomach. I went into a health food shop on my way to Subway for my lunch and got some Acidophilus Capsules to put him on and we'll see how it goes! So starving today and pasta and tuna or chicken tomorrow to build him back onto normal food - again! :roll:

Had a good day at Morpeth. Would have loved to have had a walk around all the stalls (the whole main street was full of stalls - no traffic allowed), but just didn't have time. It was raining at first, so didn't set up for face painting until about 12:00-12:30-ish, but was busy constantly from then until we packed up at 4:45. No idea how much money I took, but Kim will let me know. Now I've got orange hands after so much painting over the last 2 days! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> yeah been following it on serebii


Don't you think the Chinchilla Pokemon is to die for? =D

And I am very happy that you can battle random people over wifi now without the need to exchange friends codes. Oh I am pumped =D

I've played every other version haha.. I am a geek :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Don't you think the Chinchilla Pokemon is to die for? =D
> 
> And I am very happy that you can battle random people over wifi now without the need to exchange friends codes. Oh I am pumped =D
> 
> I've played every other version haha.. I am a geek :whistling2:


its realllly cute ^^ not sure about the others though , specially the new legendaries :\
i want to battle and stuff on the net , i dont know how to get online with my old ds, it says its not compatible


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> its realllly cute ^^ not sure about the others though , specially the new legendaries :\
> i want to battle and stuff on the net , i dont know how to get online with my old ds, it says its not compatible


Do you have the old brick DS or the DS Lite?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Do you have the old brick DS or the DS Lite?


old brick lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Evening everyone! Well it wasn't as bad as I thought - not too many pages to catch up on.
> 
> Shell I'm amazed that your courier arrived on the dot - how did he calculate that time if he was held up in traffic? That's amazing - is he clairvoyant too!


 

I dunno, Steve the courier has been to mine a few times and he is always on the dot, mabe he sits at the top of the road and only sets off a couple of minutes before hes due :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's what I was wondering! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well computer went a bit bonkers again and posted when I'd only just started so I'm going to carry on!
> 
> Selina, what was the news last night about Ewan - did the doc say anything was wrong??
> 
> Ian, great news about your operation - hopefully within a couple of weeks you'll be as good as new! :2thumb:
> 
> Aw poor little guinea pig - what a good job you were there Jen. I went into subway today, but all I came out with was a Sub of the Day and a coffee :lol2:
> 
> Well! Who opened their mouth too soon the other day! When Barry got up this morning Skye had had diarrhoea all over the utilty room floor - again! :roll:
> 
> So I sent him to Sainsburies after he dropped me off in Morpeth to get some pro-biotic yoghurt and we're giving him that and Kaolin to try and settle his stomach. I went into a health food shop on my way to Subway for my lunch and got some Acidophilus Capsules to put him on and we'll see how it goes! So starving today and pasta and tuna or chicken tomorrow to build him back onto normal food - again! :roll:
> 
> Had a good day at Morpeth. Would have loved to have had a walk around all the stalls (the whole main street was full of stalls - no traffic allowed), but just didn't have time. It was raining at first, so didn't set up for face painting until about 12:00-12:30-ish, but was busy constantly from then until we packed up at 4:45. No idea how much money I took, but Kim will let me know. Now I've got orange hands after so much painting over the last 2 days! :lol2:


 
Poor Sky........again
I always keep a tub of Acidophilus in my fridge its excellent stuff:2thumb:

Sounds like you have had another busy day


----------



## feorag

Is it my imagination, but every time anyone (or I) says he's doing well something goes horribly wrong again! :lol:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well computer went a bit bonkers again and posted when I'd only just started so I'm going to carry on!
> 
> Selina, what was the news last night about Ewan - did the doc say anything was wrong??
> 
> Ian, great news about your operation - hopefully within a couple of weeks you'll be as good as new! :2thumb:
> 
> Aw poor little guinea pig - what a good job you were there Jen. I went into subway today, but all I came out with was a Sub of the Day and a coffee :lol2:
> 
> Well! Who opened their mouth too soon the other day! When Barry got up this morning Skye had had diarrhoea all over the utilty room floor - again! :roll:
> 
> So I sent him to Sainsburies after he dropped me off in Morpeth to get some pro-biotic yoghurt and we're giving him that and Kaolin to try and settle his stomach. I went into a health food shop on my way to Subway for my lunch and got some Acidophilus Capsules to put him on and we'll see how it goes! So starving today and pasta and tuna or chicken tomorrow to build him back onto normal food - again! :roll:
> 
> Had a good day at Morpeth. Would have loved to have had a walk around all the stalls (the whole main street was full of stalls - no traffic allowed), but just didn't have time. It was raining at first, so didn't set up for face painting until about 12:00-12:30-ish, but was busy constantly from then until we packed up at 4:45. No idea how much money I took, but Kim will let me know. Now I've got orange hands after so much painting over the last 2 days! :lol2:





feorag said:


> Is it my imagination, but every time anyone (or I) says he's doing well something goes horribly wrong again! :lol:


 
Maybe you stop mentioning him:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

It's all Ashley's fault! :bash:

BTW I'm PMSL at the latest few comments on that Welsh A/H's thread! :lolo2:


----------



## Shell195

Will go look in a min. I see Pam is online I wonder if she will drop in


----------



## feorag

Wow! I thought she'd emigrated! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

im going to bore you all with pics soon :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ok this is what i came down to a year today ^^


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> ok this is what i came down to a year today ^^
> image
> image


 
Aww jelly beans:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Aww jelly beans:flrt:


she had 14 

one died at three days , muse was pts , one died in his new home and joker was pts last month, i still have five of them 
got tonnes of baby pics, they were the cutest ever 

oh here are some of muse, we were waiting for her to go under to look at the damage here. being so young she didnt want to sit still. please ignore the mess on the tissue, it was going everywhere


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ok this is what i came down to a year today ^^
> image
> image


I have such a soft spot for milk tummys :blush:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> she had 14
> 
> one died at three days , muse was pts , one died in his new home and joker was pts last month, i still have five of them
> got tonnes of baby pics, they were the cutest ever
> 
> oh here are some of muse, we were waiting for her to go under to look at the damage here. being so young she didnt want to sit still. please ignore the mess on the tissue, it was going everywhere
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
Poor little girl, she was beautiful


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have such a soft spot for milk tummys :blush:


hehe they had good milk tummys...she hadnt had them at 5.30am but had when i got up around ten 



Shell195 said:


> Poor little girl, she was beautiful


she was  all five girls were pretty much the same except two were selfs and three were berks so she would look just like her sister jinx if she was still alive


----------



## ami_j

you like milky bellies cillah do you like velvery little bodies and whiskery little faces? :flrt:










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## temerist

awwww rat


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> you like milky bellies cillah do you like velvery little bodies and whiskery little faces? :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image



Awwh yes of course I do :2thumb:

Rats are my favourite animal so I love any kind. Especially itty bitty ones . Awwh you just make me want some so bad. I miss me some ratty kisses! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> awwww rat


my babies ^^ their first birthday today

cillah i wish they were still so small lol trouble (the agouti hooded) is over half a kilo now 
i took soooo many pics , was looking through them last night


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> my babies ^^ their first birthday today
> 
> cillah i wish they were still so small lol trouble (the agouti hooded) is over half a kilo now
> i took soooo many pics , was looking through them last night


Small is cute but I love big chunky rats


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Small is cute but I love big chunky rats


you would love this guy then


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> you would love this guy then
> image



Yes because I love agouti and I love giving belly kisses =D


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yes because I love agouti and I love giving belly kisses =D


i have his brothers who are agoutis , harley and quinn
trouble loves having his belly tickled, he gets too...excited...though:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i have his brothers who are agoutis , harley and quinn
> trouble loves having his belly tickled, he gets too...excited...though:lol2:


Well he is a man.. :whistling2:

I've never owned an Agouti and I probably won't as the rats I have enquired about for August.. One is hairless, one is Siamese, one is a blue dumbo and there might be black dumbo in the litter as well. Still very happy with them :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Well he is a man.. :whistling2:
> 
> I've never owned an Agouti and I probably won't as the rats I have enquired about for August.. One is hairless, one is Siamese, one is a blue dumbo and there might be black dumbo in the litter as well. Still very happy with them :2thumb:


give it time hun , you will get your gooti one day 

lol hes the top boy, hes a bit of a grump at times...but hes lovely :flrt:
theyve been given soooo much food today, a sachet of nature diet, a bag of curly kale, a pointer mini roll each


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> give it time hun , you will get your gooti one day
> 
> lol hes the top boy, hes a bit of a grump at times...but hes lovely :flrt:
> theyve been given soooo much food today, a sachet of nature diet, a bag of curly kale, a pointer mini roll each


Yeah I am starting with four but I will probably slowly add to that. I really want a hooded because no ratty family is complete without a hooded!

Wow. So spoiled today


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah I am starting with four but I will probably slowly add to that. I really want a hooded because no ratty family is complete without a hooded!
> 
> Wow. So spoiled today


they sure were 
i got them the new boxes for their cage for their bday , my friend bought them the nature diet, the rolls i bought for them to share with the dog. and they get a big bag of kale each week anyway


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> they sure were
> i got them the new boxes for their cage for their bday , my friend bought them the nature diet, the rolls i bought for them to share with the dog. and they get a big bag of kale each week anyway


I don't even know what kale is but I want to start buying it for my pets. I don't think we have it in Australia :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I don't even know what kale is but I want to start buying it for my pets. I don't think we have it in Australia :blush:


i kno tesco sell big bags of it. its a kind of cabbage


----------



## Amalthea

You'd like my Sullie rat, Cilla  She's a blue agouti dumbo. Beautiful!!


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i kno tesco sell big bags of it. its a kind of cabbage


 
Asda sell it too, it comes already shredded
Great rat photos:flrt:

My first rats for a long time were 2 rescues and both hooded, sadly last year I found Smartie dead in his bed  Rolo is the boss of the 4 of them as I also have 3 rex ratties too, Minty,Shy and Indy. In another cage I have Ronnie and Reggie my 2 rescue Berkies and in another cage I have Milo and Benji my 2 hairless boys. The idea was to have them all living together but it just never happened as there was blood and fur flying everytime I tried to introduce them.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Asda sell it too, it comes already shredded
> Great rat photos:flrt:
> 
> My first rats for a long time were 2 rescues and both hooded, sadly last year I found Smartie dead in his bed  Rolo is the boss of the 4 of them as I also have 3 rex ratties too, Minty,Shy and Indy. In another cage I have Ronnie and Reggie my 2 rescue Berkies and in another cage I have Milo and Benji my 2 hairless boys. The idea was to have them all living together but it just never happened as there was blood and fur flying everytime I tried to introduce them.


same as at tesco then 
awwww rexes are lovely, are yours threadbare looking? i just have the one rex and shes just a bit wavy 
males can be hard to intro, mine are a bit contrary tho lol they love babies


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> same as at tesco then
> awwww rexes are lovely, are yours threadbare looking? i just have the one rex and shes just a bit wavy
> males can be hard to intro, mine are a bit contrary tho lol they love babies


2 of them are very threadbare:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> 2 of them are very threadbare:lol2:


awww are they like big threadbare teddys :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awww are they like big threadbare teddys :flrt:


 
2 of them are rather erm.............. round :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> 2 of them are rather erm.............. round :blush:


:lol2: awww  
this is my rex 

















see shes just a little wavy, she has awesome whiskers though


----------



## Shell195

Shes cute, I have a berkie, a blue hooded and a black hooded. I will get some pics tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Shes cute, I have a berkie, a blue hooded and a black hooded. I will get some pics tomorrow


awww  i cant wait rexes are cute ^^
ty i LOVE the white bit on her jaw


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> You'd like my Sullie rat, Cilla  She's a blue agouti dumbo. Beautiful!!


awww my eden and jinx are blue agouti dumbos


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Just got home from work... Strange day. Went to Subway to have lunch and cuz I am in there all the time (*blush*) they talk to me quite a bit *lol* And they started telling me that somebody left a guinea pig. I actually asked "as in a REAL guinea pig?!" *lol* Yup.... So I said that if they don't return for it by the time I finish work, I'll take it home to care for it. Well, it was still there.... Apparently a chinese woman left it there. So, I took it (shoulda seen Gary's face when I got in the car!!!). Stopped at pets at home on the way home, since it's the closest pet shop, to see if somebody had bought it today. Nope. But a Chinese woman was in there trying to SELL it. Told them SHE (I sexed her in [email protected]) was left in Subway and they were all gobsmacked. The woman had told them that she was going back to China tomorrow. Well, the staff gave me a bag of pinny gig food, a couple packs of hay, and some treats *lol* The police have been notified by Subway, so I said maybe they should contact them, as well. And left my contact details. *shrugs*
> 
> It's a good thing I have a spare indoor guinea pig hutch (although, having a run or something for outside for her would be nice)....
> 
> Here she is:
> 
> image


Wow Jen, thats certainly better than what I got from Subway! We refuse to go to any Subway now. 

Me & Clark used to go to our local Subway at least twice a week, & being vegetarian I used to get either the veggie patty or the three cheese. Well this one day, Clark went for our dinner. He asked the woman taking his order to change her gloves (as he always did) because the first sub was for a vegetarian & she may have been handling meat. This woman told Clark that she had only been cutting bread so it was ok, so Clark said "fine". Then when Clark asked for a 6" three cheese sub, the woman grunted harshly "you know thats not suitable for vegetarians?". Clark replied "no, how would I know that? Theres nothing on the menu board to tell me otherwise". The woman than told Clark that one of the cheeses contained animal fat. 

That evening, I emailed Subway to complain that they should be telling their customers that the three cheese sub is not suitable for vegetarians, & asked why they didnt use the green v sign next to the vegetarian foods on their menu boards. They replied & apologised, didn't really say why they were not telling their customers about their vegetarian unfriendly foods, & said they were sending some vouchers to us as way of apology. Brassed off at this, Clark then emailed Trading Standards, who replied a few days later saying they had been out to the Subway restraunt & aparently the way Subway tell their customers what is suitable for vegetarians is to use the word 'veggie' in the food's name. So a veggie patty is fine for vegetarians, but a three cheese sub isn't! How ridiculous is that??? We even emailed BBC Watchdog about it, but didn't get a reply. 

So now we do not give Subway our custom & money! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow Jen, thats certainly better than what I got from Subway! We refuse to go to any Subway now.
> 
> Me & Clark used to go to our local Subway at least twice a week, & being vegetarian I used to get either the veggie patty or the three cheese. Well this one day, Clark went for our dinner. He asked the woman taking his order to change her gloves (as he always did) because the first sub was for a vegetarian & she may have been handling meat. This woman told Clark that she had only been cutting bread so it was ok, so Clark said "fine". Then when Clark asked for a 6" three cheese sub, the woman grunted harshly "you know thats not suitable for vegetarians?". Clark replied "no, how would I know that? Theres nothing on the menu board to tell me otherwise". The woman than told Clark that one of the cheeses contained animal fat.
> 
> That evening, I emailed Subway to complain that they should be telling their customers that the three cheese sub is not suitable for vegetarians, & asked why they didnt use the green v sign next to the vegetarian foods on their menu boards. They replied & apologised, didn't really say why they were not telling their customers about their vegetarian unfriendly foods, & said they were sending some vouchers to us as way of apology. Brassed off at this, Clark then emailed Trading Standards, who replied a few days later saying they had been out to the Subway restraunt & aparently the way Subway tell their customers what is suitable for vegetarians is to use the word 'veggie' in the food's name. So a veggie patty is fine for vegetarians, but a three cheese sub isn't! How ridiculous is that??? We even emailed BBC Watchdog about it, but didn't get a reply.
> 
> So now we do not give Subway our custom & money! :devil:


:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :bash:


I thought it was common practice, if not the law, to use the green v sign next to vegetarian-suitable food. Aparently not for Subway! A-holes :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought it was common practice, if not the law, to use the green v sign next to vegetarian-suitable food. Aparently not for Subway! A-holes :devil:


stupid subway 

did ya see me piccies col ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> stupid subway
> 
> did ya see me piccies col ?


I did hun. I really like rats, & have had them as pets before when I was a teenager. I recommend them to people as the best starter pet. But, when I started working at Pets At Home, I began to get red itchy blotches after handling the rats there. This continued to the present day. Odd.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I did hun. I really like rats, & have had them as pets before when I was a teenager. I recommend them to people as the best starter pet. But, when I started working at Pets At Home, I began to get red itchy blotches after handling the rats there. This continued to the present day. Odd.


alot of people get that, some ppl are allergic to substrate, and some its the urine , cos they scratch a bit when they walk on you, and it lets whatever the allergy is go in the skin


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> give it time hun , you will get your gooti one day





Cillah said:


> I really want a hooded because no ratty family is complete without a hooded!


My 2 boys are both agoutis! :2thumb: In our house agouti is king, cos all our cats are agouti too! :lol2:

Angus McNab is an agouti berkshire and Hamish McDuff is an agouti hooded, but he's got a spotty spine line instead of a solid.


ami_j said:


> alot of people get that, some ppl are allergic to substrate, and some its the urine , cos they scratch a bit when they walk on you, and it lets whatever the allergy is go in the skin


Ann, who I work with, had that problem last year when she looked after the boys for me while I was away on holiday. Hamish has a 'thing' about being down my t-shirt and I told her he kinda liked a bosey (that's Aberdonian for a cuddle :grin1. So the first day she got him out and he went straight down her t-shirt, when she went to bed that night her chest was covered in red marks!

Don't know what I'm gonna do if we get away on holiday this year - don't know anyone who'll have them for me, cos she won't again, even though she said she enjoyed sitting watching them. 

Well Ann rang me earlier tonight to say that I took £93.50 face painting today! :gasp: When you consider that it was pisitively possing down when I got there at 10:00 and we had so much tombola and stall stock which all had to be under cover in our gazebo to keep it dry that there was no room to set up the face painting. So I had to wait until some of the tombola prizes had been won and we could get rid of a table and it had nearly stopped raining so people were looking for face painting before I could start. We took £211.60 on our tombola and £19.25 on shop stock, so altogether we took £325.35, which was excellent.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> My 2 boys are both agoutis! :2thumb: In our house agouti is king, cos all our cats are agouti too! :lol2:
> 
> Angus McNab is an agouti berkshire and Hamish McDuff is an agouti hooded, but he's got a spotty spine line instead of a solid.
> Ann, who I work with, had that problem last year when she looked after the boys for me while I was away on holiday. Hamish has a 'thing' about being down my t-shirt and I told her he kinda liked a bosey (that's Aberdonian for a cuddle :grin1. So the first day she got him out and he went straight down her t-shirt, when she went to bed that night her chest was covered in red marks!
> 
> Don't know what I'm gonna do if we get away on holiday this year - don't know anyone who'll have them for me, cos she won't again, even though she said she enjoyed sitting watching them.
> 
> Well Ann rang me earlier tonight to say that I took £93.50 face painting today! :gasp: When you consider that it was pisitively possing down when I got there at 10:00 and we had so much tombola and stall stock which all had to be under cover in our gazebo to keep it dry that there was no room to set up the face painting. So I had to wait until some of the tombola prizes had been won and we could get rid of a table and it had nearly stopped raining so people were looking for face painting before I could start. We took £211.60 on our tombola and £19.25 on shop stock, so altogether we took £325.35, which was excellent.


haha those are excellent names 
lol im frequently scratched , they love necks and going down tops :lol2:
you did well


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow Jen, thats certainly better than what I got from Subway! We refuse to go to any Subway now.
> 
> Me & Clark used to go to our local Subway at least twice a week, & being vegetarian I used to get either the veggie patty or the three cheese. Well this one day, Clark went for our dinner. He asked the woman taking his order to change her gloves (as he always did) because the first sub was for a vegetarian & she may have been handling meat. This woman told Clark that she had only been cutting bread so it was ok, so Clark said "fine". Then when Clark asked for a 6" three cheese sub, the woman grunted harshly "you know thats not suitable for vegetarians?". Clark replied "no, how would I know that? Theres nothing on the menu board to tell me otherwise". The woman than told Clark that one of the cheeses contained animal fat.
> 
> That evening, I emailed Subway to complain that they should be telling their customers that the three cheese sub is not suitable for vegetarians, & asked why they didnt use the green v sign next to the vegetarian foods on their menu boards. They replied & apologised, didn't really say why they were not telling their customers about their vegetarian unfriendly foods, & said they were sending some vouchers to us as way of apology. Brassed off at this, Clark then emailed Trading Standards, who replied a few days later saying they had been out to the Subway restraunt & aparently the way Subway tell their customers what is suitable for vegetarians is to use the word 'veggie' in the food's name. So a veggie patty is fine for vegetarians, but a three cheese sub isn't! How ridiculous is that??? We even emailed BBC Watchdog about it, but didn't get a reply.
> 
> So now we do not give Subway our custom & money! :devil:


That's terrible!!! :gasp: I am completely addicted to Subway, but I'm not vegitarian. I understand totally how that would piss off a veggie, though!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Eileen!!! That's bloody brilliant!! 

Tonight on our very soggy walk with the mutt, Gary and I found three toads


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Well done, Eileen!!! That's bloody brilliant!!
> 
> Tonight on our very soggy walk with the mutt, Gary and I found three toads


awww toads are cute


----------



## Shell195

I asked at burger king why the beanburger wasnt down as a vege meal and there reply was that it was cooked on the same grill as the meat burgers yet the vege burger is cooked on its own grill, I dont know why they cant cook it on the same grill as the veggie burger, very odd


----------



## Shell195

When I first got my rats I looked like I had some dreadful disease as my chest was red raw but it eventually went away

Im off to bed as after last night I am very sleepy,night all


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Well done, Eileen!!! That's bloody brilliant!!
> 
> Tonight on our very soggy walk with the mutt, Gary and I found three toads


Yes, that means I made over £200 painting faces over the weekend! :gasp:

Wish I could do that every weekend, but all the proceeds for me! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> haha those are excellent names
> lol im frequently scratched , they love necks and going down tops :lol2:
> you did well


Well, I got them from Toyah up near Glasgow so if they're Scottish rats they had to have Scottish names! :whistling2:

This is Angus










And this is Hamish 










And in his favourite position - down inside my t-shirt!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> When I first got my rats I looked like I had some dreadful disease as my chest was red raw but it eventually went away
> 
> Im off to bed as after last night I am very sleepy,night all


night shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I asked at burger king why the beanburger wasnt down as a vege meal and there reply was that it was cooked on the same grill as the meat burgers yet the vege burger is cooked on its own grill, I dont know why they cant cook it on the same grill as the veggie burger, very odd


Yes, I asked that too! Very strange indeed!


----------



## feorag

Night Shell - I'm off myself now! Buggered! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes, that means I made over £200 painting faces over the weekend! :gasp:
> 
> Wish I could do that every weekend, but all the proceeds for me! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Well, I got them from Toyah up near Glasgow so if they're Scottish rats they had to have Scottish names! :whistling2:
> 
> This is Angus
> 
> image
> 
> And this is Hamish
> 
> image
> 
> And in his favourite position - down inside my t-shirt!
> 
> image


awww hamish looks just like trouble, cept trouble is a dumbo
my full gootis arent really reddish like typical gootis they were dark as babies and havent reddened much :\

















their nephew Asbo, is very typical goot


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Night Shell - I'm off myself now! Buggered! :lol2:


night eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Night Shell!!

Loving all the rattie pictures!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Night Shell!!
> 
> Loving all the rattie pictures!!


lol i have more baby ones if you want to see more jen  would cheer me up a bit tbf


----------



## Amalthea

Night Eileen!!


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> lol i have more baby ones if you want to see more jen  would cheer me up a bit tbf


 
I wouldn't ever turn away baby ratlet pics! :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Martin and I just spent the longest time laughing at the soft porn phone line channels on TV. They are just so odd.

Awwh. I love these ratty photos. They are all sooo cute


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> *Martin and I just spent the longest time laughing at the soft porn phone line channels on TV. They are just so odd.*
> 
> Awwh. I love these ratty photos. They are all sooo cute


Gary's always watching those..... He likes them. They just irritate me. :bash:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Gary's always watching those..... He likes them. They just irritate me. :bash:


I've never seen them before.. And I've never seen raunchy things with an English accent. It just doesn't go!

I don't like porn at all and neither does Martin. We only looked for a laugh because it's just.. Funny. =]


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... Not got anything against porn. I would MUCH rather him watch that than those stupid channels. The girls just aren't sexy with their stupid fish faces.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I wouldn't ever turn away baby ratlet pics! :whistling2:


lol let me pick some more nice ones out 

their mum sleeping the day before the birth









the two hoodeds, trouble on the left...sooo tiny









week old trouble










nine day old boys 









nine day old girls









trouble harley and quinn









11 days troub









learning to clean









he actually pushed her over to feed...such a soft mum she was 









baby joker is the blue....i miss him


----------



## ami_j

ok the food pics are funny and cute, they were so clumsy


















































































sorry if i put any twice...i took 121 pics every over day for 21 days


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Nah... Not got anything against porn. I would MUCH rather him watch that than those stupid channels. The girls just aren't sexy with their stupid fish faces.


The girls on that are really ugly. The channels, I mean. I've yet to see an attractive one.

Oh, I don't have anything against other people watching porn. It just doesn't do anything for me and doesn't do anything for Martin. Which is great for me.

Porn just makes me laugh. It's so over dramatic and so cliche.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Martin and I just spent the longest time laughing at the soft porn phone line channels on TV. They are just so odd.
> 
> Awwh. I love these ratty photos. They are all sooo cute


ty ^^ i couldnt do much more than just play with them , so velvety 


Amalthea said:


> Nah... Not got anything against porn. I would MUCH rather him watch that than those stupid channels. The girls just aren't sexy with their stupid fish faces.


lol they are sooo cheesy


----------



## Amalthea

Porn is only really good if it's ametour...  More real then.

Gorgeous pics, Jai!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Porn is only really good if it's ametour...  More real then.
> 
> Gorgeous pics, Jai!!!


ty ^^ 
i wish they were little again sometimes lol
got trouble out for cuddles but he wants to walk up and down on the back of the sofa


----------



## ami_j

oh yeah i found this pic again and thought i would share it with you all

its joker with his dad, neither rat i have anymore so its incredibly sentimental


----------



## Amalthea

Heading to bed xx


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Heading to bed xx


night jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Been tidying out one of the spare bedrooms today. You forget how much stuff you have! I am sorting this room out for the new tortoise pens m building, but now I'm thinking of where the bloody hell Im going to put all the stuff I've unearthed. Gulp!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Been tidying out one of the spare bedrooms today. You forget how much stuff you have! I am sorting this room out for the new tortoise pens m building, but now I'm thinking of where the bloody hell Im going to put all the stuff I've unearthed. Gulp!


oh i hate it when that happens lol you find all this stuff and your back at square one


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thats right! I dug out my library of parrot books (a heck of a lot of parrot books, including my bible, Parrots Of The World, which cost my mum & dad £99 as one of my Christmas presents a couple of years ago). I haven't a clue where they will be going. I also have suitcases, tanks, a bird egg incubator, a reptile egg incubator, boxes of videos, & boxes of random crap to find homes for. Although hopefully the reptile egg incubator will be needed soon hehe.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats right! I dug out my library of parrot books (a heck of a lot of parrot books, including my bible, Parrots Of The World, which cost my mum & dad £99 as one of my Christmas presents a couple of years ago). I haven't a clue where they will be going. I also have suitcases, tanks, a bird egg incubator, a reptile egg incubator, boxes of videos, & boxes of random crap to find homes for. Although hopefully the reptile egg incubator will be needed soon hehe.


oooo


----------



## ami_j

have i beaten col? haha


----------



## Zoo-Man

Some funny pics that I have dug out for your enjoyment! 

Me dressed in a friend's naughty nurse outfit










Sexy eyes!










Me dressed as the Angel Gabriel for a Christmas play when I worked at a farm teaching kids with learning difficulties about animal care. Sprout the Military Macaw joined me.










Me at thw same workplace with 4 Blue-Fronted Amazon parrots - Pip, Paul, Brian & Chicken!










Clark & me posing for a piccy with a drag queen at Funny Girls, Blackpool










And my favourite, me with my big snake out! (brace yourselves those with a delicate disposition)

































:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

nope hes still up lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Yep, Im still here hun! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, Im still here hun! : victory:


i must concede, beaten again :lol2:
night col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i must concede, beaten again :lol2:
> night col


Terrible! 

Goodnight chick x


----------



## *H*

Zoo-Man said:


> Some funny pics that I have dug out for your enjoyment!
> 
> Me dressed in a friend's naughty nurse outfit
> 
> image
> 
> Sexy eyes!
> 
> image
> 
> Me dressed as the Angel Gabriel for a Christmas play when I worked at a farm teaching kids with learning difficulties about animal care. Sprout the Military Macaw joined me.
> 
> image
> 
> Me at thw same workplace with 4 Blue-Fronted Amazon parrots - Pip, Paul, Brian & Chicken!
> 
> image
> 
> Clark & me posing for a piccy with a drag queen at Funny Girls, Blackpool
> 
> image
> 
> And my favourite, me with my big snake out! (brace yourselves those with a delicate disposition)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> :lol2:


Have I chose a bad night to pop in and see what your all upto on here or is this the norm? :lol2:

And there was me thinking it'll be all cat talk :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

*H* said:


> Have I chose a bad night to pop in and see what your all upto on here or is this the norm? :lol2:
> 
> And there was me thinking it'll be all cat talk :gasp:


Hello & welcome! As the only regular cat chat person still awake, I will open the door to the wierd world of the cat chatters for you!

There is a bit of cat chat that goes on here, but mainly just a load of nutters babbling & making noises..........


----------



## *H*

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello & welcome! As the only regular cat chat person still awake, I will open the door to the wierd world of the cat chatters for you!
> 
> There is a bit of cat chat that goes on here, but mainly just a load of nutters babbling & making noises..........


I have ventured into here once or twice in the past, but I not since I feel like a imposer as I'm cat free.. at the moment :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

*H* said:


> I have ventured into here once or twice in the past, but I not since I feel like a imposer as I'm cat free.. at the moment :whistling2:


Don't worry, there are a couple of others who dont have cats too.


----------



## *H*

Zoo-Man said:


> Don't worry, there are a couple of others who dont have cats too.


Cool, I'll pop in more often then :2thumb:












Oh fab nurses outfit btw... suits you


----------



## Zoo-Man

*H* said:


> Cool, I'll pop in more often then :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Oh fab nurses outfit btw... suits you


Why thank you! :blush:

Are you H from Steps? :lol2:


----------



## *H*

Zoo-Man said:


> Why thank you! :blush:
> 
> Are you H from Steps? :lol2:


No! I'm totally opposite:- brunette, tall and female :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ah well, worth a guess :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Can't believe I'm first to post - where is everyone?

Lovely photos of your ratlets Jaime - especially loved the one in the first batch you posted of you holding the tiny little berky baby! :flrt:


Zoo-Man said:


> Some funny pics that I have dug out for your enjoyment!


Great photos Colin - you are such a poser!! :2thumb:



*H* said:


> Have I chose a bad night to pop in and see what your all upto on here or is this the norm? :lol2:
> 
> And there was me thinking it'll be all cat talk :gasp:


:lol2: There is no subject banned in this thread, as you'll have gathered!



Zoo-Man said:


> There is a bit of cat chat that goes on here, but mainly just a load of nutters babbling & making noises..........


So very true! :roll:



Zoo-Man said:


> Are you H from Steps? :lol2:


Feckin' hope not! :grin1:

Seriously I know you aren't. And I seem to remember you did have a cat that had an awful accident a few years ago, didn't you???

Well what's everyone up to today?


----------



## Cillah

*H* said:


> I have ventured into here once or twice in the past, but I not since I feel like a imposer as I'm cat free.. at the moment :whistling2:


Don't worry! I don't own a cat in this country so I was worried about the same thing !

You're fine :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, guys  Nice pics, Colin *giggles* 

Wanted to try a lead on Miss Pinny Gig and take her outside to nibble weeds today, but it's miserable out. *ho hum*


----------



## feorag

It's quite a pleasant day here today, Jen. Cloudy, but dry!

I'm off downstairs now - haven't been down yet, been sitting upstairs on this computer all morning! :blush:

Got some housework to catch up on, having been out all weekend. Fortunately, Barry stripped the bed and washed the bedding and all his workshirts and hoovered the whole house - and shampooed the utility room carpet, cos of the dog skittering all over it yesterday morning and the bathroom carpet while he had the Vax out, cos of the cats spraying against the litter tray! :bash: So he was a busy bee while I was out working hard! :lol2:

ETA: Oooh!! I've just noticed my signature has vanished - I'm just seeing a red cross! :gasp:


----------



## selina20

Hey all,

Put a deposit on Marks fathers day pressie yesterday. Getting him a male APH cos King Pig died last year


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Morning, guys  Nice pics, Colin *giggles*
> 
> Wanted to try a lead on Miss Pinny Gig and take her outside to nibble weeds today, but it's miserable out. *ho hum*


Is that her name or are you still deciding ?


I am thinking of being really lame and taking singing lessons. Going to ask Martin about it. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Still deciding on a name 

Just got a call from work and apparently, since I was so awesome at trafford on Saturday, they want me for a few shifts this week, too, so I am rushing now to get out of the house (takes an hour and a half on the bus to get there... I start at 2). Talk to ya later!! *waves*


----------



## MSL

*Fao anyone I havent said hi to in the past months!!!*

Hi Eileen,

Only just back on to catch up....it's not just this thread I haven't been on I haven't been on ..full stop!
So sorry to hear you lost Harry......condolences to you and family.

I havent obviously read the zillions of pages you lot chat over the last 6 months but I hope I can just pop in and out when I am able and say a swift how di doodie.....catch up on the major stuff etc etc.......

anyone else not around who used to be??

Pen


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> It's all Ashley's fault! :bash:
> 
> BTW I'm PMSL at the latest few comments on that Welsh A/H's thread! :lolo2:


Sorry! 



Zoo-Man said:


> Some funny pics that I have dug out for your enjoyment!
> 
> Me dressed in a friend's naughty nurse outfit
> 
> image
> 
> Sexy eyes!
> 
> image
> 
> Me dressed as the Angel Gabriel for a Christmas play when I worked at a farm teaching kids with learning difficulties about animal care. Sprout the Military Macaw joined me.
> 
> image
> 
> Me at thw same workplace with 4 Blue-Fronted Amazon parrots - Pip, Paul, Brian & Chicken!
> 
> image
> 
> Clark & me posing for a piccy with a drag queen at Funny Girls, Blackpool
> 
> image
> 
> And my favourite, me with my big snake out! (brace yourselves those with a delicate disposition)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> :lol2:


OMG, you look nothing like I thought you would! And that's one big snake you have . . . . :lol2:


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> Seriously I know you aren't. And I seem to remember you did have a cat that had an awful accident a few years ago, didn't you???


I diid, Zuki. He got run over and survived, recovered fully, then he got out and never come home  Broke my heart and I swore I'd never have another cat after that. (apart from the waifs passing through  )


----------



## *H*

Cillah said:


> Don't worry! I don't own a cat in this country so I was worried about the same thing !
> 
> You're fine :2thumb:


I have a dog that talks like a cat? :lol2: Suppose that half counts?


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I am thinking of being really lame and taking singing lessons. Going to ask Martin about it. :whistling2:


What's lame about that? I think if it's something you want to do - go ahead and do it! :2thumb: 


Amalthea said:


> Just got a call from work and apparently, since I was so awesome at trafford on Saturday, they want me for a few shifts this week, too, so I am rushing now to get out of the house (takes an hour and a half on the bus to get there... I start at 2). Talk to ya later!! *waves*


That's excellent Jen - great that you get the extra shifts and great that they recognise that you're a good salesperson! :2thumb: 


*H* said:


> I diid, Zuki. He got run over and survived, recovered fully, then he got out and never come home  Broke my heart and I swore I'd never have another cat after that. (apart from the waifs passing through  )


See, I might have 'senior moment' and forget where I was yesterday etc etc, but I do remember the important things and I remember how upset you were when he was in the vets and how happy you were that he made such a good recovery and then how sad you were when he went out and didn't come back! :sad:

I remember important things, you see! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> What's lame about that? I think if it's something you want to do - go ahead and do it! :2thumb:


Thank you . I might! I've always wanted to since I was really young. We'll see how it goes 



*H* said:


> I have a dog that talks like a cat? :lol2: Suppose that half counts?


Well I have cats but they live in Australia so lets say both of ours count : victory:

I am getting a cat when we move out of this house next year though. Pretty excited


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> See, I might have 'senior moment' and forget where I was yesterday etc etc, but I do remember the important things and I remember how upset you were when he was in the vets and how happy you were that he made such a good recovery and then how sad you were when he went out and didn't come back! :sad:
> 
> I remember important things, you see! :lol2:


:lol2: It's ok, I remember you asking about him at the time as soon as you got back from your holiday? as you'd missed the update.
Yes, still a sore subject, he was feral as a kitten and it took the accident for him to trust other people, madness. 
A good friend of mine used to run a cat sanctuary in Lincolnshire and she'd caught him and his 2 bothers at about 4 months old. His 2 brothers weren't as bad and would allow humans to come near, but he was completely wild. She'd had him there for a few weeks, trying to coax him into letting humans near him but he wasn't having any of it, he'd sit at the back of his pen scowling.
Now this wasn't known to me at the time, I'd gone to visit and had called this little kitten over who then proceeded to enjoy the neck rubs from me through the bars, rubbing himself up against them, puuring as loud as can be.. My friend was gobsmacked and he ended up coming home with me :lol2: 
He'd then spent 6 months hiding behind the sofa in the day, only coming out when it was quiet and it was just me. To me, he acted like a normal domestic cat, everyone else got different (OH still has scars on his chest from picking him up!) 
Anyways, he came round to just tolerating other people and became part of the household, but was always on watch and on edge. It wasn't until he came home after his accident that he started to ask for cuddles from everyone, and just relaxed. 
I do still miss him so much, we used to have conversations, was so funny. I'd look at him and talk, and he talk back! :flrt: "row row row row"



Cillah said:


> Well I have cats but they live in Australia so lets say both of ours count : victory:
> 
> I am getting a cat when we move out of this house next year though. Pretty excited


Aww that must be hard having them not with you, I bet your excited though 
Everyone keeps tempting me with kittens, I'm getting good at switching off though (although a friend of mine has 2 semi long haired 6 week old kittens, and the male has that pure mischievous streak to him that I adore in male cats.) BUT so far, so good


----------



## feorag

Yes I remember how awful it was for you! :sad:

I know what you mean about boys though - I love neutered male cats!  You really can't bet them!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! Can't believe I'm first to post - where is everyone?
> 
> Lovely photos of your ratlets Jaime - especially loved the one in the first batch you posted of you holding the tiny little berky baby! :flrt:Great photos Colin - you are such a poser!! :2thumb:
> 
> :lol2: There is no subject banned in this thread, as you'll have gathered!
> 
> So very true! :roll:
> 
> Feckin' hope not! :grin1:
> 
> Seriously I know you aren't. And I seem to remember you did have a cat that had an awful accident a few years ago, didn't you???
> 
> Well what's everyone up to today?


the gooti berki? yeah i still have both of them (they are hard to tell apart lol though i have a feeling its harley) a fair bit bigger now though


Amalthea said:


> Still deciding on a name
> 
> Just got a call from work and apparently, since I was so awesome at trafford on Saturday, they want me for a few shifts this week, too, so I am rushing now to get out of the house (takes an hour and a half on the bus to get there... I start at 2). Talk to ya later!! *waves*


bye jen 
if shes staying, she would really benefit from a friend


----------



## izzey

Hi Everyone
Have not been around for ages as have been busy and looking after my mum


----------



## feorag

Hiya Izzey nice to see you back! :2thumb: Has your mum been ill?

I'm gonna be a bit political now! :gasp: Has anyone been following Ray's skunk diary? What do you think has been going on there if he's been banned permanently - what have I missed? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Hiya Izzey nice to see you back! :2thumb: Has your mum been ill?
> 
> I'm gonna be a bit political now! :gasp: Has anyone been following Ray's skunk diary? What do you think has been going on there if he's been banned permanently - what have I missed? :gasp:


personally i reckon it could be to do with him questioning mods or the thing with voldemort...not sure how actively hes posted about it


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 

Have just trolled through over 50 pages of posts lol to catch up so if i forget anything forgive me,
Cat you are amazingly brave cant beleive you did that and yes must confess did look on you tube lol. I wont be posting any pics of me in that state of undress lol but might put on a pic of the drawing done of me when i posed for a life drawing class lol if i can find it 

Lovely pics of the ratties Jaimi I now want to get more rats again and it all your fault lol as you have made me miss mine so much. Whispa is doing well she is redecorating her tank i think in lieu of her impending babies lol it is a right mess.

Ian Great news hope everything goes well for you 

Eilleen well done for over the weekend and love BARRY'S arm tattoes lol 

Jen cant beleive someone did that to such a cute lil pinny gig I am glad oyu have her though as she will have a great home.

Col you look so good in those pics and love your big snake lol

Oh and Hi to Izzey and H nice to meet you both 

Think thats everything

Sorry i havent been on but been confined to bed due to no use of my legs for 48 hours started friday evening and i finally managed to walk for the first time this morning which is a relief.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Have just trolled through over 50 pages of posts lol to catch up so if i forget anything forgive me,
> Cat you are amazingly brave cant beleive you did that and yes must confess did look on you tube lol. I wont be posting any pics of me in that state of undress lol but might put on a pic of the drawing done of me when i posed for a life drawing class lol if i can find it
> 
> Lovely pics of the ratties Jaimi I now want to get more rats again and it all your fault lol as you have made me miss mine so much. Whispa is doing well she is redecorating her tank i think in lieu of her impending babies lol it is a right mess.
> 
> Ian Great news hope everything goes well for you
> 
> Eilleen well done for over the weekend and love BARRY'S arm tattoes lol
> 
> Jen cant beleive someone did that to such a cute lil pinny gig I am glad oyu have her though as she will have a great home.
> 
> Col you look so good in those pics and love your big snake lol
> 
> Oh and Hi to Izzey and H nice to meet you both
> 
> Think thats everything
> 
> Sorry i havent been on but been confined to bed due to no use of my legs for 48 hours started friday evening and i finally managed to walk for the first time this morning which is a relief.


sorry lol 
if its any consolation i really want more baby ratties but i cant lol 
its good to have you back 
fingers crossed, how many days from the mating hun


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> sorry lol
> if its any consolation i really want more baby ratties but i cant lol
> its good to have you back
> fingers crossed, how many days from the mating hun


She is due on the 23rd june so she is nearly halfway through her pregnancy


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Bloody hell Sammy - that sounds horrendous!!!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> She is due on the 23rd june so she is nearly halfway through her pregnancy


awww:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell Sammy - that sounds horrendous!!!


 It was to be honest hun I hate it when it happens but today i did have some people come round to see what help they can give me for moving out of here.
The worst thing is having to rely on Glyn to do everything includng helping me to the toilet etc. He is so good to me I couldn't live without him.


----------



## *H*

sammy1969 said:


> Oh and Hi to Izzey and H nice to meet you both
> .


*Waves* 

Hope you recover soon x


----------



## sammy1969

*H* said:


> *Waves*
> 
> Hope you recover soon x


Ty I do feel better today I can again now if very jadedly


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Hiya Izzey nice to see you back! :2thumb: Has your mum been ill?
> 
> I'm gonna be a bit political now! :gasp: Has anyone been following Ray's skunk diary? What do you think has been going on there if he's been banned permanently - what have I missed? :gasp:


 well im not one to gossip:whistling2: but ray has been banned permenantly according to lou, but he doesnt knw the reason, but with the voldermort thing and something about a book:whistling2: on another thread and a certain someone stirring things up i think he just racked up enough infractions to be banned, which is a shame , but lou is gonna continue to update the skunk pics as long as she doesnt go the same way........




hi everybody coffybean now has her very own silent spinner and some treat bars from the wholesalers:whistling2: not that shes spoilt or owt, right footie again, catch yus laters, thats footie speak for see you later:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Cool she deserves to be spoilt lol have fun


----------



## *H*

Cass is having such a strange afternoon! He's spent the last hour or so just sat on the sofa staring at me with 'feel sorry for me eyes' and I've been stroking his face coo'ing him, getting quite concerned something is up... and now he's just jumped up and chased his tail like an idiot! :hmm: Must be the weather.


----------



## sammy1969

*H* said:


> Cass is having such a strange afternoon! He's spent the last hour or so just sat on the sofa staring at me with 'feel sorry for me eyes' and I've been stroking his face coo'ing him, getting quite concerned something is up... and now he's just jumped up and chased his tail like an idiot! :hmm: Must be the weather.


Can I ask who is Cass?


----------



## *H*

sammy1969 said:


> Can I ask who is Cass?


Casper - He's my mad Pooch, 15 month old Staffy(?)cross fool 

Him + MY heatpad duck (hence the guilty look)


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Ive been at the sanctuary all day and didnt get home until 7.00pm. Its been a very busy day.

Just read all the posts but forgotten who I need to reply to:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Ive been at the sanctuary all day and didnt get home until 7.00pm. Its been a very busy day.
> 
> Just read all the posts but forgotten who I need to reply to:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Martin is cooking tomato and basil chicken. It smells really yummy 

Going out to get some live food for Dippy tomorrow. Pretty excited about it as it'll be the first time I've seen him do that


----------



## loulou

ditta said:


> well im not one to gossip:whistling2: but ray has been banned permenantly according to lou, but he doesnt knw the reason, but with the voldermort thing and something about a book:whistling2: on another thread and a certain someone stirring things up i think he just racked up enough infractions to be banned, which is a shame , but lou is gonna continue to update the skunk pics as long as she doesnt go the same way........


Hey Ditta, just wanted to let you guys know that as far as we both know (well before Fixx was banned) he actually had NO active infractions (he had a few expired ones though) unless alot were given today which caused the perma bann and he did not see them (just for the record he did have a post removed this morning)

Sorry ladies and gents to gatecrash but I do read this thread every now and again (I have a gorgeous calico girl thats at least 16 years old so I like to read about other cats) and just saw these posts so with Fixx's permission I passed on what I knew.


----------



## Shell195

loulou said:


> Hey Ditta, just wanted to let you guys know that as far as we both know (well before Fixx was banned) he actually had NO active infractions (he had a few expired ones though) unless alot were given today which caused the perma bann and he did not see them (just for the record he did have a post removed this morning)
> 
> Sorry ladies and gents to gatecrash but I do read this thread every now and again (I have a gorgeous calico girl thats at least 16 years old so I like to read about other cats) and just saw these posts so with Fixx's permission I passed on what I knew.


 
I see a few people on the forum who do deserve a permanent ban but never get one and Fixx isnt one of them. Thats the second permanant ban Ive heard about now were the person wasnt given an explanation:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

He is very sweet H I love staffys think they are sweet dogs


----------



## loulou

tbh once my polecats and skunks have all gone to their new homes I am out of here as well, I am only staying because I would feel bad not finishing the diary threads when so many people are enjoying reading them : victory:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I see a few people on the forum who do deserve a permanent ban but never get one and Fixx isnt one of them. Thats the second permanant ban Ive heard about now were the person wasnt given an explanation:gasp:


 totally agree shell


----------



## sammy1969

ditta said:


> totally agree shell


Me too


----------



## izzey

Thanks Eileen yes she had 3 mini strokes so decided she needed to come and stay with me.
Sorry to hear about Harry


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> well im not one to gossip:whistling2: but ray has been banned permenantly according to lou, but he doesnt knw the reason, but with the voldermort thing and something about a book:whistling2: on another thread and a certain someone stirring things up i think he just racked up enough infractions to be banned, which is a shame , but lou is gonna continue to update the skunk pics as long as she doesnt go the same way........:gasp:


Well I knew that from Lou's post on that thread, I just was wondering if someone saw a post that deserve a permanent ban.



Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Ive been at the sanctuary all day and didnt get home until 7.00pm. Its been a very busy day.
> 
> Just read all the posts but forgotten who I need to reply to:lol2:


When I have too many pages to catch up, I open the pages twice in 2 different windows and then answer in one and read in the other! *not sure if there is a "smug" icon* :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I see a few people on the forum who do deserve a permanent ban but never get one and Fixx isnt one of them. Thats the second permanant ban Ive heard about now were the person wasnt given an explanation:gasp:


That's why I was asking because I've never seen any of his posts that have made me think "over the top" compared to a lot of others! Your friend and mine I;ve see loads of and yet they've never been permanently banned!



izzey said:


> Thanks Eileen yes she had 3 mini strokes so decided she needed to come and stay with me.
> Sorry to hear about Harry


Oh dear, that sounds a lot - my dad had a few years ago, but he still had my mum to look after him.

Thank you for Harry!


----------



## ami_j

my mum brought me fudge, nomnomnom


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I knew that from Lou's post on that thread, I just was wondering if someone saw a post that deserve a permanent ban.
> 
> *When I have too many pages to catch up, I open the pages twice in 2 different windows and then answer in one and read in the other! *not sure if there is a "smug" icon** :lol2:
> 
> That's why I was asking because I've never seen any of his posts that have made me think "over the top" compared to a lot of others! Your friend and mine I;ve see loads of and yet they've never been permanently banned!
> 
> Oh dear, that sounds a lot - my dad had a few years ago, but he still had my mum to look after him.
> 
> Thank you for Harry!


 
Like this one  Smart arse:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

You lucky thing Jaimi lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> You lucky thing Jaimi lol


not had any in agesss lol i want to get a thermometer to make some


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> not had any in agesss lol i want to get a thermometer to make some


hmmm home made fudge yum


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

£120 on flea drops and wormer ffs!!! no pauls boutique bag for me this week :bash:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> hmmm home made fudge yum


mmm
i will have to keep nagging lol


----------



## sammy1969

xxfoofoolafluffxx said:


> £120 on flea drops and wormer ffs!!! No pauls boutique bag for me this week :bash:


ouch !!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> £120 on flea drops and wormer ffs!!! no pauls boutique bag for me this week :bash:


ouch indeed!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> £120 on flea drops and wormer ffs!!! no pauls boutique bag for me this week :bash:


 


Vets or online?


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been playing with the duprasi and have noticed that out of them all Coffybean is enormous, shes not fat just huge:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with the duprasi and have noticed that out of them all Coffybean is enormous, shes not fat just huge:lol2:


awwwww


----------



## Shell195

I dont like fudge:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I dont like fudge:whistling2:


weirdo :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

LOL really


----------



## ami_j

i really want a royal python lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i really want a royal python lol


THey make great pets I just rehomed my last one due to being a soft touch and watching my neighbour fall in love with him so gave him to him for his bday


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


>


That'll do! :2thumb: :lol2: 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> £120 on flea drops and wormer ffs!!! no pauls boutique bag for me this week :bash:


That's the price you pay for your critters! I've never bought anything in a boutique for years - I'm in charity shops and discount stores! 


Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with the duprasi and have noticed that out of them all Coffybean is enormous, shes not fat just huge:lol2:


Ditta - you'd better watch out - Cat'll likely have her down the gym exercising! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> I dont like fudge:whistling2:


Bloody Hell - that's 2 differences! Yeh!!! I love fudge and gingerbread lattes!!!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> THey make great pets I just rehomed my last one due to being a soft touch and watching my neighbour fall in love with him so gave him to him for his bday


my mum doesnt like snakes 
but i love royals my friend has some , the female just sat having cuddles with me . id want to keep it on large mice tho not rats obv


----------



## Shell195

I love Royals although Ive never owned one, I did used to own 2 large Burmese though(one was 12ft and the other 14 ft) They got scary at that size as they used to strike at the cats through the glass when they were due to be fed


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im glad we arent completely the same, that would be totally bizarre:lol2:


----------



## feorag

It's bizarre enough as it is - 2 slight differences isn't much is it?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I love Royals although Ive never owned one, I did used to own 2 large Burmese though(one was 12ft and the other 14 ft) They got scary at that size as they used to strike at the cats through the glass when they were due to be fed


i think its a burm my friend has too..or a retic...ive not seen him hes big though


feorag said:


> It's bizarre enough as it is - 2 slight differences isn't much is it?


lol its like that film twins


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i think its a burm my friend has too..or a retic...ive not seen him hes big though
> 
> lol its like that film twins


So which one is the short fat one:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> So which one is the short fat one:whistling2:


i said LIKE :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's bizarre enough as it is - 2 slight differences isn't much is it?


 
Thats true:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Vets or online?


vets hun. thats for 10 flea drops and 10 lots of wormers. 

my mate has just informed me shes havin a dup off you shell, callin it cupcake, so we might end up collectin 3 off you when we come :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> That'll do! :2thumb: :lol2:
> That's the price you pay for your critters! I've never bought anything in a boutique for years - I'm in charity shops and discount stores!
> Ditta - you'd better watch out - Cat'll likely have her down the gym exercising! :lol2:
> Bloody Hell - that's 2 differences! Yeh!!! I love fudge and gingerbread lattes!!!


 
ive never had to shell that much out on flea and wormer in one go though!!

you is a cheeky git eileen!!

jaime, royals are a pain in the arse. i was so excited about gettin some for my christmas, then the sods wouldnt eat for weeks and weeks. one ended up goin to wohic for a whole year then when we got her back she stopped eatin again :bash: bloody stressful creatures they are


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> vets hun. thats for 10 flea drops and 10 lots of wormers.
> 
> my mate has just informed me shes havin a dup off you shell, callin it cupcake, so we might end up collectin 3 off you when we come :lol2:


 
Does she live in Bury?
You are a wicked woman coming to steal all my babies:bash::bash:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive never had to shell that much out on flea and wormer in one go though!!
> 
> you is a cheeky git eileen!!
> 
> jaime, royals are a pain in the arse. i was so excited about gettin some for my christmas, then the sods wouldnt eat for weeks and weeks. one ended up goin to wohic for a whole year then when we got her back she stopped eatin again :bash: bloody stressful creatures they are


awww u can get good eaters tho


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Does she live in Bury?
> You are a wicked woman coming to steal all my babies:bash::bash:


she does yeah, katie, shes got a rabbit, apds and spinys, and bald mice off me  shes lovely 



ami_j said:


> awww u can get good eaters tho


not worth the risk though imo, too much heartache if they decide not to eat. i was so stressed by it force feeding


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she does yeah, katie, shes got a rabbit, apds and spinys, and bald mice off me  shes lovely
> 
> 
> 
> not worth the risk though imo, too much heartache if they decide not to eat. i was so stressed by it force feeding


 


Yes she sounds it,I let her have the girl I was going to keep as she was really desperate for one:flrt:

Tell ditta to get some millet in as they love it but for a treat only as they get hooked on it


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she does yeah, katie, shes got a rabbit, apds and spinys, and bald mice off me  shes lovely
> 
> 
> 
> not worth the risk though imo, too much heartache if they decide not to eat. i was so stressed by it force feeding


aww


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> my mum doesnt like snakes
> but i love royals my friend has some , the female just sat having cuddles with me . id want to keep it on large mice tho not rats obv


but rats are beter for them nutrtionally hun less fat I know it is hard a si hated it and stilldo when i feed my snakes rats but I only by frozen as i couldnt breed and cull my own


----------



## ami_j




----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> but rats are beter for them nutrtionally hun less fat I know it is hard a si hated it and stilldo when i feed my snakes rats but I only by frozen as i couldnt breed and cull my own


thats a toughy then...i want one , dont think i could feed rats though. i kno someone said it was possible, would have to feed more often though


----------



## sammy1969

I never had any trouble with my royals bar one she was really sweet but would only feed if on my hand then one day she tagged me by mistake and after that starved herself to death it broke my heartbut I have rescued over a dozen including non feeders and got them all back to full health and not had any of them go ack ot not eating


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I never had any trouble with my royals bar one she was really sweet but would only feed if on my hand then one day she tagged me by mistake and after that starved herself to death it broke my heartbut I have rescued over a dozen including non feeders and got them all back to full health and not had any of them go ack ot not eating


what size rat do they take lol 
really dno if i could do it, will be ages before i could have a snake anyway


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image


 
Aww what a cutie:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

It is possible to feed them on mice yes but rats are better for them and of course the sizes are better lol for bigger royals thta pic is cute lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> what size rat do they take lol
> really dno if i could do it, will be ages before i could have a snake anyway


depedns on the size of the snake hun anything from a pinky to a small rat mine were on large weaner rats, all of my snakes are fed on rats the babies on pinkies the older ones one either small or large weaners


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you is a cheeky git eileen!!


Moi? :shock:


Shell195 said:


> Aww what a cutie:flrt:


I knew you'd like that one Shell! :lol2: 
My new Konad plate came from Malaysia last week and so tonight I've been giving myself a french manicure! What d'ya think? You'll have to excuse the red at the edge of around my nails cos that bloody red varnish left my nails orange! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Moi? :shock:
> I knew you'd like that one Shell! :lol2:
> My new Konad plate came from Malaysia last week and so tonight I've been giving myself a french manicure! What d'ya think? You'll have to excuse the red at the edge of around my nails cos that bloody red varnish left my nails orange! :gasp:
> 
> image


 
They look great, Sophie has just said they are gorgeous:no1:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> depedns on the size of the snake hun anything from a pinky to a small rat mine were on large weaner rats, all of my snakes are fed on rats the babies on pinkies the older ones one either small or large weaners


say the size a typical adult male would eat


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> say the size a typical adult male would eat


an adult male will eat either a large weaner or small adult hun

Eileen they look great


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> an adult male will eat either a large weaner or small adult hun
> 
> Eileen they look great


hmmmm


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> They look great, Sophie has just said they are gorgeous:no1:





sammy1969 said:


> Eileen they look great


Thank you - you can't see it but the clear nail varnish on my nails has got tiny bits of holographic glitter in it and I'm definitely getting better at putting them on.

Shell you should get Sophie a kit for her birthday or Christmas. You can get plates with cartoon characters like Hello Kitty on too, there's absolutely loads of different plates and designs. The next plate I want is the zebra/tiger stripes! Mollie bought that one in America :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> hmmmm


I know it sounds awful but where as i buy them already frozen and they were not my own it makesit a bit easier and oyu do get used to it sort of


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know it sounds awful but where as i buy them already frozen and they were not my own it makesit a bit easier and oyu do get used to it sort of


aye i guess..i know when i went to my mates, id just got some baby rats and her OH got the snake food out and one was a black hooded just like diva :C


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> aye i guess..i know when i went to my mates, id just got some baby rats and her OH got the snake food out and one was a black hooded just like diva :C


Yeah that is never good I get some in the food at times that look like my hooded huskies which is always hard but you just have to learn to not think about the ones you keep when you are feeding them.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah that is never good I get some in the food at times that look like my hooded huskies which is always hard but you just have to learn to not think about the ones you keep when you are feeding them.


well ive got time to think about it , theres always corns


----------



## feorag

I buy my frozen mice by the bag of 25 through work and in one of those there was a really unusual pretty blue or mink coloured mouse and I did find myself feeling a pang of regret as I defrosted it. :sad:

When I got my first snakes way back in the late 70's I got garter snakes because I could feed them defrosted whitebait and worms. I could never have bought a mouse for a snake then because it was very difficult to get pre-killed frozen.

As soon as I found I could buy pre-killed frozen I got my corn snake and to be honest I don't find it any different to feeding my cats rabbit if they needed it when they were sick, even though I had 2 pet rabbits living in my garden.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thank you - you can't see it but the clear nail varnish on my nails has got tiny bits of holographic glitter in it and I'm definitely getting better at putting them on.
> 
> Shell you should get Sophie a kit for her birthday or Christmas. You can get plates with cartoon characters like Hello Kitty on too, there's absolutely loads of different plates and designs. The next plate I want is the zebra/tiger stripes! Mollie bought that one in America :2thumb:


 
Have you got a link:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> well ive got time to think about it , theres always corns


Lol large corns eat rats too lol i only have corns left now so they are fed on rats my largest is just over five feet and she eats large weaners and the babies eats rat pinkies they are around five months old the ones in between eat respective sizes.


feorag said:


> I buy my frozen mice by the bag of 25 through work and in one of those there was a really unusual pretty blue or mink coloured mouse and I did find myself feeling a pang of regret as I defrosted it. :sad:
> 
> When I got my first snakes way back in the late 70's I got garter snakes because I could feed them defrosted whitebait and worms. I could never have bought a mouse for a snake then because it was very difficult to get pre-killed frozen.
> 
> As soon as I found I could buy pre-killed frozen I got my corn snake and to be honest I don't find it any different to feeding my cats rabbit if they needed it when they were sick, even though I had 2 pet rabbits living in my garden.


THats the way i think oyu have to do it Eileen as the prekilled frozen are never treasured pets so there is no emotional attachment.It is hard though when you find one that look similar to one you had as pet


----------



## Shell195

When I had my Burmese Pythons I used to get frozen rabbits for one of them(the other would only eat feather) I got very upset when I found beautiful lops etc, poor bunnies
The one that only ate feathers was worse as I used to call into a chicken farm but one day he brought a live bird out and said is this the right size, I replied yes and he disappeared in the back and came out with a dead bird that was still moving, it kind of put me off them. I could cope with the frozen birds I bought but once it outgrew them I had to get them from the chicken farm. As soon as they started striking t the cats I thought it was time for them to be rehomed as it was very worrying.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Have you got a link:whistling2:


I'm just about going to my bed, but this is the link for the konad.uk site. http://www.konad.co.uk/shop/ Click on the vido link at the top and it shows you how to use it.

Obviously you can buy the stuff on special deals and I got my kit on ebay at a great price - I got mine on ebay for just over £16 and it retails at £30, but I've seen it go for more since then and before then. And I got my plate for just over £4, so you've got to shop around.

Iain told me he'd found a site that would give you free postage if you spent £25 so was suggesting that me and Shirley went sharies, but I haven't had a chance to look at it yet.


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Lol large corns eat rats too lol i only have corns left now so they are fed on rats my largest is just over five feet and she eats large weaners and the babies eats rat pinkies they are around five months old the ones in between eat respective sizes.


My corns eat XL mice. I tried my first corn with small rats and he wouldn't touch them and to be honest I've never bothered with Monty or Calleigh. An XL mouse is a big mouse and provides an adequate meal imo.


----------



## tomwilson

i'm back bloody internet has been down since thursday been having cat chat withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Amalthea

Soooo tired. I know it's not THAT long of a day, but being on my feet all day is knackering. Have I missed anything (I really can't be bothered going and looking tonight... maybe tomorrow). Think I am headed off to bed.

Had the pinny gig out and I think she thinks she's a rat!! Wandered about on the couch, harrassed to dog, sat on my shoulder... Normal rattie things. So friendly, though, bless her!! And not scared of anything!! I thought pinny gigs were flighty things, but she's just not.


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> My corns eat XL mice. I tried my first corn with small rats and he wouldn't touch them and to be honest I've never bothered with Monty or Calleigh. An XL mouse is a big mouse and provides an adequate meal imo.


true it is an adequate meal i wa sjust told that rats are better for them lol may be wrong mine wont otuch mice at all none of them they ar efussy but coul be where i have always given them rats


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol large corns eat rats too lol i only have corns left now so they are fed on rats my largest is just over five feet and she eats large weaners and the babies eats rat pinkies they are around five months old the ones in between eat respective sizes.
> 
> 
> THats the way i think oyu have to do it Eileen as the prekilled frozen are never treasured pets so there is no emotional attachment.It is hard though when you find one that look similar to one you had as pet





Shell195 said:


> When I had my Burmese Pythons I used to get frozen rabbits for one of them(the other would only eat feather) I got very upset when I found beautiful lops etc, poor bunnies
> The one that only ate feathers was worse as I used to call into a chicken farm but one day he brought a live bird out and said is this the right size, I replied yes and he disappeared in the back and came out with a dead bird that was still moving, it kind of put me off them. I could cope with the frozen birds I bought but once it outgrew them I had to get them from the chicken farm. As soon as they started striking t the cats I thought it was time for them to be rehomed as it was very worrying.


well youve all defo given me stuff to think about


----------



## feorag

That's probably cos she's a happy little gig! :lol2:

Hiya Tom, good to have you back and nothing personal, but I'm going to bed now!

G'night! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Soooo tired. I know it's not THAT long of a day, but being on my feet all day is knackering. Have I missed anything (I really can't be bothered going and looking tonight... maybe tomorrow). Think I am headed off to bed.
> 
> Had the pinny gig out and I think she thinks she's a rat!! Wandered about on the couch, harrassed to dog, sat on my shoulder... Normal rattie things. So friendly, though, bless her!! And not scared of anything!! I thought pinny gigs were flighty things, but she's just not.


hi tom
hi and nite jen and Eileen


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> That's probably cos she's a happy little gig! :lol2:
> 
> Hiya Tom, good to have you back and nothing personal, but I'm going to bed now!
> 
> G'night! :lol2:


 :gasp:
night eileen


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Happy gig...... Nighty night guys *waves*


----------



## Shell195

Hi Tom,Bye Eileen and Jen


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Soooo tired. I know it's not THAT long of a day, but being on my feet all day is knackering. Have I missed anything (I really can't be bothered going and looking tonight... maybe tomorrow). Think I am headed off to bed.
> 
> Had the pinny gig out and I think she thinks she's a rat!! Wandered about on the couch, harrassed to dog, sat on my shoulder... Normal rattie things. So friendly, though, bless her!! And not scared of anything!! I thought pinny gigs were flighty things, but she's just not.


some are friendly 
have you thought about getting her a friend ? they are really social


----------



## sammy1969

time for me to be off too see oyu all tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> time for me to be off too see oyu all tomorrow


 
Night Sammy


----------



## ami_j

nighteveryone thats gone to bed , so many


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> nighteveryone thats gone to bed , so many


 
Im going soon but not before I have drank my Highlights dark choccy drink


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im going soon but not before I have drank my Highlights dark choccy drink


lol is anyone staying


----------



## tomwilson

i'm still here jaime


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm still here jaime


 
Did you get withdrawal symptoms:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Did you get withdrawal symptoms:whistling2:


 i most definetly did lol didn't know what to do with my self without you guys :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i most definetly did lol didn't know what to do with my self without you guys :lol2:


 
I was like that when my internet went down due to BT`s stupidity, I was nearly climbing the walls:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm still here jaime


hey tom


Shell195 said:


> I was like that when my internet went down due to BT`s stupidity, I was nearly climbing the walls:lol2:


tell me about it :C


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I was like that when my internet went down due to BT`s stupidity, I was nearly climbing the walls:lol2:


 well we thought it was virgins fault turns out it was norton anti virus doing it because it was out of date but it did say so when i checked it but installed the new one and all is fine but it had the cheek to do a promt about installing it.

kind of like 'are you sure you want to install me' 
'yes i'm bloody sure i want to inastall you so you'll let me back on the internet'
'well ok just thought i'd ask anyway'


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hey tom
> 
> tell me about it :C


 hey ami what you been up to


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hey ami what you been up to


not alot really lol same old


----------



## Shell195

Bloody software and computers:bash:
My bed is calling me, night you 2 x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bloody software and computers:bash:
> My bed is calling me, night you 2 x


night shell 
wonder where col is


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Bloody software and computers:bash:
> My bed is calling me, night you 2 x


 night shell


ami_j said:


> night shell
> wonder where col is


 he usually just apears aroud now


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> night shell
> 
> he usually just apears aroud now


hes offline lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hes offline lol


 i know i had a look lol, i'm reading what i missed over the weekend sooooo sad


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i know i had a look lol, i'm reading what i missed over the weekend sooooo sad


u will be busy for a bit then lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> u will be busy for a bit then lol


 got it open in two windows do a read a few pages on there and then have a little check on here for updates lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> got it open in two windows do a read a few pages on there and then have a little check on here for updates lol


XD i do that a fair bit


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> XD i do that a fair bit


 just got to the bit about the ratties bday hope you're feeling better hun,
it kills inside to loose a pet, i come from a family that is not very pet orientated and never really understood the greif involved with loosing a pet so my emotions where very internalized. hope the 1 year olds enjoyed their day though, and RIP muse and joker


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> just got to the bit about the ratties bday hope you're feeling better hun,
> it kills inside to loose a pet, i come from a family that is not very pet orientated and never really understood the greif involved with loosing a pet so my emotions where very internalized. hope the 1 year olds enjoyed their day though, and RIP muse and joker


ty 

yeah they loved it, all that kale and dog food , i cant wait to clean out the cage :eek4:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ty
> 
> yeah they loved it, all that kale and dog food , i cant wait to clean out the cage :eek4:


 lol beardies love thier kale and i give the hammies a few leaved too lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> lol beardies love thier kale and i give the hammies a few leaved too lol


lol yeah my hammies have a few bits 
my rats get a bag a week , doesnt half give them stinky poo :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

34 pages in a thread on 18 plus lol time wasted


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> 34 pages in a thread on 18 plus lol time wasted


 why what thread is it


----------



## tomwilson

im now up to yesterdays posts lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> why what thread is it


really dont waste your time lol 
im off to bed , night tom


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> really dont waste your time lol
> im off to bed , night tom


 night jaime be off myself soon wonder why collins not here


----------



## tomwilson

hehe all caught up and off to bed now see you guys tomorrow if the pc gremlins don't strike again


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> some are friendly
> have you thought about getting her a friend ? they are really social


 
Yeah... If she stays, I'll be getting her a friend and if she gets rehomed, she'll be going to somebody who already has pinny gigs for her to meet. I know they like company, but until I know what's going on with her, I am doing my best to be a friend :blush:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... If she stays, I'll be getting her a friend and if she gets rehomed, she'll be going to somebody who already has pinny gigs for her to meet. I know they like company, but until I know what's going on with her, I am doing my best to be a friend :blush:


Well don't forget what happened to Purple Skies. She got a pinny gig and someone on here suggested she should get it a friend, so she did and they fought like crazy and she's had to separate them! 

Well I've been busy typing some cat pedigrees out for my friend's latest litter of kittens and now I'm off out to visit Linden (who had Charlie and who now has Alfie) for a Siamese uplift! :lol2:

She lives in a little village up the Tyne Valley, so I'm taking Skye and we're going for a walk along the banks of the River Tyne - might have to try and remember the words to "Fog on the Tyne" :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Were her pinny gigs male?? From what I've been reading, introducing male gigs can be difficult.... I dunno.


----------



## feorag

Might be - it was a while ago and to be honest I can't remember! :blush:

Well that's me off now! Speaky later!


----------



## Amalthea

Me neither *lol* Have a good day, Eileen!!


----------



## Amalthea

Browsing.... *sigh*

Preloved | kittens solid blue/white &blue & pure white for sale in Gilberdyke, East Yorkshire, UK

Isn't he gorgeous?!?

Preloved | in need of a loving new home-though no fault of his own for sale in Croydon, Surrey, UK


----------



## izzey

They are lovely I love white kitties
I need to keep this one just have to make hubby belive we need her


----------



## Amalthea

Blue eyed white semi long haired kitty is my dream kitty!


----------



## Shell195

Pretty kitties:flrt:

At the sanctuary we have never had fighting piggies, the males are always neutered(even old boars) and we have a colony of 12 mixed sexes that all came in seperately and they love each other.Sows are really easy to integrate:2thumb:

Im going to set up a breeding tank for the new duprasi girl as if she doesnt get mated soon she will be to old so fingers crossed she doesnt attack my gorgeous Bob as hes such a fat dopey boy:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I've got everything crossed for more dup babies!! 

Gary asked me last night if I'd found somewhere for Miss Gig to go yet, so I seriously doubt she'll be staying. But I won't let her go somewhere that isn't ready to introduce her to other gigs, either.

Hope Ian's doing ok today.......

I'm going to see the doctor (finally) about my hip this evening.... Diesel just lightly bumped me earlier and I was in agony. Not good.


----------



## Shell195

Bob and Kizzy are now settled into their breeding tank and Bob has already mated her a few times:2thumb:

Hopefully Ians op will be a simple one and hes back home soon


----------



## Amalthea

I see where Mojo gets it from


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... If she stays, I'll be getting her a friend and if she gets rehomed, she'll be going to somebody who already has pinny gigs for her to meet. I know they like company, but until I know what's going on with her, I am doing my best to be a friend :blush:


thats the best idea 


feorag said:


> Well don't forget what happened to Purple Skies. She got a pinny gig and someone on here suggested she should get it a friend, so she did and they fought like crazy and she's had to separate them!
> 
> Well I've been busy typing some cat pedigrees out for my friend's latest litter of kittens and now I'm off out to visit Linden (who had Charlie and who now has Alfie) for a Siamese uplift! :lol2:
> 
> She lives in a little village up the Tyne Valley, so I'm taking Skye and we're going for a walk along the banks of the River Tyne - might have to try and remember the words to "Fog on the Tyne" :lol2:


its rare. dominant pigs like my girl take time , she went to live with more pigs after i had two die on me so she wouldnt be alone 


Shell195 said:


> Bob and Kizzy are now settled into their breeding tank and Bob has already mated her a few times:2thumb:
> 
> Hopefully Ians op will be a simple one and hes back home soon


wooo good news


----------



## Shell195

Ive been cleaning all the small furries out and they all now have finacard


----------



## Cillah

You will get your dream kitty Jen ! I am sure you will find her and it will be well worth it 

Good news on the Dup front as well Shell


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive been cleaning all the small furries out and they all now have finacard


oooo  finacard is good i get the squares, but give the hams and gerbils woodshavings cos they dont like the squares much


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> oooo  finacard is good i get the squares, but give the hams and gerbils woodshavings cos they dont like the squares much[/QUO
> 
> 
> I had the squares but didnt like it so thought I would give Finacard a go.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> ami_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooo  finacard is good i get the squares, but give the hams and gerbils woodshavings cos they dont like the squares much[/QUO
> 
> 
> I had the squares but didnt like it so thought I would give Finacard a go.
> 
> 
> 
> the squares are ok with rats, mine anyway , not much good for anything else really. plus my mate can get them for me
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the squares are ok with rats, mine anyway , not much good for anything else really. plus my mate can get them for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used them for the rats but they seem so hard, Finacard is very soft
Click to expand...


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> ami_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used them for the rats but they seem so hard, Finacard is very soft
> 
> 
> 
> mine dont sleep on theirs anyway , its just for poo and walking
Click to expand...


----------



## Cillah

Where can you get Finacard and other alternative bedding.. Other than online?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Where can you get Finacard and other alternative bedding.. Other than online?


 
Finacard is online only but horse feed suppliers have other types including cardboard squares


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Finacard is online only but horse feed suppliers have other types including cardboard squares


Is it something I could use with all of my critters and the rats and dup in the future? Don't want to get it if I can only use it for a few people.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Is it something I could use with all of my critters and the rats and dup in the future? Don't want to get it if I can only use it for a few people.


finacard would work for everyone, the squares are more for rats in my experience


----------



## Shell195

For the dups i have used shavings(dont really like them) but found play sand a much better option. Its £3.98 at B&Q at the minute for a large bag and it lasts for ages as you can seive it. This works well as they arent smelly critters and produce dry poo and very little urine. They love digging in it too:2thumb:
You can buy it from Argos but its wet sand which you have to dry out before using which is why I use the other one
I also use this in my hedgehogs litter trays as it makes cleaning so much easier when they use one spot


----------



## feorag

izzey said:


> They are lovely I love white kitties
> I need to keep this one just have to make hubby belive we need her
> 
> image


I would want to keep that one! :2thumb: If not, then I think you should let Jen have her cos she is her *ultimate* cat! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Bob and Kizzy are now settled into their breeding tank and Bob has already mated her a few times:2thumb:


Yup, he didn't hang around wasting time did he?? That's excellent news Shell!! What's the gestation on a dup then?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I would want to keep that one! :2thumb: If not, then I think you should let Jen have her cos she is her *ultimate* cat! :lol2:
> Yup, he didn't hang around wasting time did he?? That's excellent news Shell!! What's the gestation on a dup then?


 
Evening Eileen

The average gestation for a dup is 19 days but Kissa and Bob were together for 3 weeks before I removed him and she had the babies that night. I hope Im as lucky this time round as they appear to be very poor breeders:bash: I had to pair them up so soon as she is already 5 months old

I agree Jen should have that white kitty she is stunning:no1: Is she a Wegie?


----------



## feorag

Hard to tell without a closer look, but she's verrrryy pretty!

Well, I'm at my wit's end with Skye. As you know he had diarrhoea on Sunday morning, so 24 hours starvation with kaolin to try and help east his stomach and bio yoghurt. Then yesterday morning a small meal of pasta and tuna with the yoghurt and an Acidophilus capsule, then another small meal mid-day and another one early evening.

This morning he was his usual chirpy self, so I gave him another bowl of pasta and tuna and was going to add a little of his normal food into it tonight. Went to Linden's and we went to take him for a walk along the riverbank. Walked down the village and across the railway bridge at the railway station, took 2 steps onto the bloody platform and squits - just pure brown liquid! :roll: Then for the next 10 minutes it was run a bit, then stop, poo position, nothing happening, run a bit, stop, poo position, little dribble of brown liquid.

Barry is convinced the yoghurt has made it worse and I haven't a clue what to do. Don't know whether to go to the vets and see what he suggestes, or whether to try him on a course of Flagyl, cos I never gave him it the last time because he firmed up and seemed fine.

Have you any suggestions?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Hard to tell without a closer look, but she's verrrryy pretty!
> 
> Well, I'm at my wit's end with Skye. As you know he had diarrhoea on Sunday morning, so 24 hours starvation with kaolin to try and help east his stomach and bio yoghurt. Then yesterday morning a small meal of pasta and tuna with the yoghurt and an Acidophilus capsule, then another small meal mid-day and another one early evening.
> 
> This morning he was his usual chirpy self, so I gave him another bowl of pasta and tuna and was going to add a little of his normal food into it tonight. Went to Linden's and we went to take him for a walk along the riverbank. Walked down the village and across the railway bridge at the railway station, took 2 steps onto the bloody platform and squits - just pure brown liquid! :roll: Then for the next 10 minutes it was run a bit, then stop, poo position, nothing happening, run a bit, stop, poo position, little dribble of brown liquid.
> 
> Barry is convinced the yoghurt has made it worse and I haven't a clue what to do. Don't know whether to go to the vets and see what he suggestes, or whether to try him on a course of Flagyl, cos I never gave him it the last time because he firmed up and seemed fine.
> 
> Have you any suggestions?


any idea whats causing it?


----------



## feorag

Nope - he's such a very anxious dog that hypes up very easily and as soon as he gets hyped up he burps like crazy, so I think he has a whole digestive issue.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Nope - he's such a very anxious dog that hypes up very easily and as soon as he gets hyped up he burps like crazy, so I think he has a whole digestive issue.


oh dear , poor boy


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hard to tell without a closer look, but she's verrrryy pretty!
> 
> Well, I'm at my wit's end with Skye. As you know he had diarrhoea on Sunday morning, so 24 hours starvation with kaolin to try and help east his stomach and bio yoghurt. Then yesterday morning a small meal of pasta and tuna with the yoghurt and an Acidophilus capsule, then another small meal mid-day and another one early evening.
> 
> This morning he was his usual chirpy self, so I gave him another bowl of pasta and tuna and was going to add a little of his normal food into it tonight. Went to Linden's and we went to take him for a walk along the riverbank. Walked down the village and across the railway bridge at the railway station, took 2 steps onto the bloody platform and squits - just pure brown liquid! :roll: Then for the next 10 minutes it was run a bit, then stop, poo position, nothing happening, run a bit, stop, poo position, little dribble of brown liquid.
> 
> Barry is convinced the yoghurt has made it worse and I haven't a clue what to do. Don't know whether to go to the vets and see what he suggestes, or whether to try him on a course of Flagyl, cos I never gave him it the last time because he firmed up and seemed fine.
> 
> Have you any suggestions?


 
Its got to be worth trying the Flagyl if you already have it in, you certainly took on a problem dog with him, poor Skye. You could also try giving him slippery elm or get some Peridale granules as they have excellent reviews http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Peridale...d:3609438728&gclid=CKbb6rmKo6ICFVxd4wodflBUxA


----------



## feorag

I've got 500mg tablets of Flagyl in the cupboard and I researched the dosage the last time this happened, but he seemed to sort himself out fairly quickly, so I didn't give him it, but I'm definitely gonna do it now. Do I remember reading somewhere that it's better given with food though? In which case I need to get him back to eating before I can start it?

Also I just wasn't sure whether to dose him for giardia or an anaerobic infection cos the dosage is higher for anaerobic bacteria.

I've just been browising the net tonight and found one GSD site which advocates starving for 2 days after a bad bout of diarrhoea - I don't know, everywhere you look you get conflicting advice!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've got 500mg tablets of Flagyl in the cupboard and I researched the dosage the last time this happened, but he seemed to sort himself out fairly quickly, so I didn't give him it, but I'm definitely gonna do it now. Do I remember reading somewhere that it's better given with food though? In which case I need to get him back to eating before I can start it?
> 
> *Also I just wasn't sure whether to dose him for giardia or an anaerobic infection cos the dosage is higher for anaerobic bacteria.*
> 
> I've just been browising the net tonight and found one GSD site which advocates starving for 2 days after a bad bout of diarrhoea - I don't know, everywhere you look you get conflicting advice!


 

I would dose him for anaerobic bacteria as it will deal with both wont it?
Ive never starved a dog for 2 days, our vets never recommend starving at all. Have you tried him on a sensitive food? What do you feed him now?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ashley said:


> Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you look nothing like I thought you would! And that's one big snake you have . . . . :lol2:


I'm intrigued now! What did you think I'd look like? :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm intrigued now! What did you think I'd look like? :blush:


where were you last night lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I would dose him for anaerobic bacteria as it will deal with both wont it?


That's what I thought - better to dose for the one that requires the higher dosage and then at least I should get rid of either if it turns out to be giardia.

At the minute he's getting Autarky, which is Ok when his belly is settled, so I'm not convinced it's the food - yet!!

I've just re-read the instructions on Metronidazole and it says it has to be given on an empty stomach an hour before food or 2 hours after, but i'm thinking I need to let his belly settle down a bit first.

Barry's just come in from his walk and says he's just passing liquid, so he needs to settle down I think.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night shell
> 
> he usually just apears aroud now


Sorry Jaime & Tom, my internet was being a k nob last night & wouldn't connect! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry Jaime & Tom, my internet was being a k nob last night & wouldn't connect! :bash:


lol dw  we were joking you would pop up to win :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

hi guys the pc gremlins didid strike again buti think i've fixed it properly now (fingers crossed)


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry Jaime & Tom, my internet was being a k nob last night & wouldn't connect! :bash:


 its ok dude i got the win :lol2:

but we did miss your company


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> its ok dude i got the win :lol2:
> 
> but we did miss your company


Aww, thanks bud! :flrt:

We are off down south at 4am to collect some new shelled friends. Thankfully Clark is doing the driving : victory:

PS, like my sig?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, thanks bud! :flrt:
> 
> We are off down south at 4am to collect some new shelled friends. Thankfully Clark is doing the driving : victory:
> 
> PS, like my sig?


 lol i do like your sig

what shellys you getting


----------



## Amalthea

Went to the dr... She put me on stronger anti-inflamatories and has booked me for an appt with a physio. We shall see.

Ya know, Eileen, Diesel gets exactly the same when out on walks..... He will try very hard to not poo at all while out, but if he does, it's nearly always liquid. But then as soon as he's home, it's solid again.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol i do like your sig
> 
> what shellys you getting


Im collecting a breeding group of Horsfields Tortoises :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im collecting a breeding group of Horsfields Tortoises :flrt:


 can't wait till i can get some more shellys when i've got the space want some dry shellys now though


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Went to the dr... She put me on stronger anti-inflamatories and has booked me for an appt with a physio. We shall see.
> 
> Ya know, Eileen, Diesel gets exactly the same when out on walks..... He will try very hard to not poo at all while out, but if he does, it's nearly always liquid. But then as soon as he's home, it's solid again.


Well I'm glad to hear that something is being done - it's a start at least!

I remember you saying that about Diesel. I think a lot of Skye's problems are his anxieties and excitability. Whenever he gets wound up or over-excited he starts burping alarmingly! :roll: I'm remembering the bitch she had taken back that had such bad stomach ulcers that she had to have half of her stomach removed and the bit the vet left was still laiden with ulcers apparently. I'm 99% certain that she was closely related to Skye. It's just another warning bell that's been ringing in my ears for the last few months!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, thanks bud! :flrt:
> 
> We are off down south at 4am to collect some new shelled friends. Thankfully Clark is doing the driving : victory:
> 
> PS, like my sig?


early :C

and yes i do


----------



## Amalthea

Well, can't ulcers act up when anxious? Have you tried rescue remedy with Skye? Or any other relaxant?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Went to the dr... She put me on stronger anti-inflamatories and has booked me for an appt with a physio. We shall see.
> 
> Ya know, Eileen, Diesel gets exactly the same when out on walks..... He will try very hard to not poo at all while out, but if he does, it's nearly always liquid. But then as soon as he's home, it's solid again.


hopefully they work hun  fingers crossed


----------



## Amalthea

I am off to bed... Working in the morning and am sleepy. Maybe I'll get a good night's sleep with these stronger anti-inflamatories.......... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Shell195

Bloody hell Eileen the woman doesnt sound a very good breeder at all. I was going to say start the meds now but now Im not so sure. I do wonder if the reason the bitch had ulcers is because she had an untreated gastric problem.



Jen at least you have got some treatment which is a start although I dont see how physio would help you


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I am off to bed... Working in the morning and am sleepy. Maybe I'll get a good night's sleep with these stronger anti-inflamatories.......... *fingers crossed*


night jen i hope you do get a good nights sleep


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen x


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> can't wait till i can get some more shellys when i've got the space want some dry shellys now though


Tortoises are fab Tom! I will have 12 with the new tortoises :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I don't either, Shell...... I think it's more to do with nerves than muscles (since it's sharp pain when I move, and only the dull pain when not moving). *shrugs*

Night, everybody *waves*


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Tortoises are fab Tom! I will have 12 with the new tortoises :2thumb:


 are the all horsefields or have you got some other species


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell Eileen the woman doesnt sound a very good breeder at all. I was going to say start the meds now but now Im not so sure. I do wonder if the reason the bitch had ulcers is because she had an untreated gastric problem.


I know! :roll:

The story she gave me was that the dog was badly treated and I could equate with that when she told me. And yes, Jen, having grown up with my dad and his ulcer I know what they're like and 'how they work' and agitation, upset, anxiety sets the stomach acid haywire and causes mega problems.

So now, having had Skye for 7 months and, as I've said, listening to these huge burps that issue forth whenever he gets wound up or upset, or anxious, I'm re-thinking my first thoughts about that bitch and yes, I think that was the problem. And I'm sure she was a pup from his father, or she was his father's sister - I'm certain they were closely related and so I say again, she should not be breeding from Skye's father!! :bash:

I just don't know what to do, to be honest. I've been thinking lately that maybe I should ask the vet for some Tagamet.

And now I'm off to bed - it's been a tiring (and worrying) day and I need my bed!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I don't either, Shell...... I think it's more to do with nerves than muscles (since it's sharp pain when I move, and only the dull pain when not moving). *shrugs*
> 
> Night, everybody *waves*


Sorry Jen, forgot to say goodnight.

Hope you manage to get a good sleep!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I know! :roll:
> 
> The story she gave me was that the dog was badly treated and I could equate with that when she told me. And yes, Jen, having grown up with my dad and his ulcer I know what they're like and 'how they work' and agitation, upset, anxiety sets the stomach acid haywire and causes mega problems.
> 
> So now, having had Skye for 7 months and, as I've said, listening to these huge burps that issue forth whenever he gets wound up or upset, or anxious, I'm re-thinking my first thoughts about that bitch and yes, I think that was the problem. And I'm sure she was a pup from his father, or she was his father's sister - I'm certain they were closely related and so I say again, she should not be breeding from Skye's father!! :bash:
> 
> I just don't know what to do, to be honest. I've been thinking lately that maybe I should ask the vet for some Tagamet.
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - it's been a tiring (and worrying) day and I need my bed!


night eileen


----------



## Shell195

One of my friends dogs is on Cemetidene

Night Eileen x


----------



## tomwilson

night all who have gone

who's left


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> night all who have gone
> 
> who's left


me , obviously haha


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> are the all horsefields or have you got some other species


I currently have 1 Horsfield Tortoise, 3 Hermanns Tortoises & 3 Red-Footed Tortoises. The breeding group of Horsfields I'm getting consists of 1 male & 4 females.


----------



## Shell195

Im here but off to bed soon as Im shattered


----------



## tomwilson

i'm shattered too but haven't had dinner yet 

nice sellection their coll what sex is your horse feild and will it be joining the others afterquarentine

jaime i've started reading twilight coz diana has told me to, so far a bit girly but bearable not nearly as bad as nightworld:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm shattered too but haven't had dinner yet
> 
> nice sellection their coll what sex is your horse feild and will it be joining the others afterquarentine
> 
> jaime i've started reading twilight coz diana has told me to, so far a bit girly but bearable not nearly as bad as nightworld:lol2:


Thanks Tom! My current young Horsfield, Madge (hopefully female), will probably join the adult group when they have settled & been quarantined for at least 6 months.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Tom! My current young Horsfield, Madge (hopefully female), will probably join the adult group when they have settled & been quarantined for at least 6 months.


 i love sulcatas but that is more a dream i will probably get a hermans or a horsefields they both look good in different ways


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm shattered too but haven't had dinner yet
> 
> nice sellection their coll what sex is your horse feild and will it be joining the others afterquarentine
> 
> jaime i've started reading twilight coz diana has told me to, so far a bit girly but bearable not nearly as bad as nightworld:lol2:


lol its a fair story
whats nightworld?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol its a fair story
> whats nightworld?


 toilet paper














a similar sort of book i'd say but far to girly and far to teeny tbh


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> toilet paper
> 
> 
> 
> a similar sort of book i'd say but far to *girly and far to teeny* tbh


Like She-Ra??? 

Man I loved She-Ra!!!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> toilet paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a similar sort of book i'd say but far to girly and far to teeny tbh


:lol2: good for a laugh?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2: good for a laugh?


 good for a sleping pill substitute. although it does have one good point which is rarely touched upon in alot of vampire books which is the transformation although it wasn't as good as the one in interview with a vampire


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Like She-Ra???
> 
> Man I loved She-Ra!!!


 was that the girl version of he-man


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> was that the girl version of he-man


Yes, she was He-Man's twin sister :no1:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> good for a sleping pill substitute. although it does have one good point which is rarely touched upon in alot of vampire books which is the transformation although it wasn't as good as the one in interview with a vampire


it does in the twilight series too 

HAHA im reading about it on wiki , it sounds :censor::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, she was He-Man's twin sister :no1:


 lol x men and spoder man where my favourite cartoons as a kid


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> it does in the twilight series too
> 
> HAHA im reading about it on wiki , it sounds :censor::lol2:


 it is :censor:, tried to read the 2nd book to but gave up after the first chapter


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> it is :censor:, tried to read the 2nd book to but gave up after the first chapter


its the second worst thing i have ever read , was it written by a 13 year old


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> its the second worst thing i have ever read , was it written by a 13 year old


 you reading it online now :lol2: does come accross like that

whats the worst


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you reading it online now :lol2: does come accross like that
> 
> whats the worst


lol ok not strictly read it , ive read the synopsis on wiki hehe 
will pm you the worst , its a fanfic


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 
Hope everyone is ok just managed to turn the lappy on lol have had guests and clipped one of the dogs Need to pick someones brain on ybs anyone got any


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone
> Hope everyone is ok just managed to turn the lappy on lol have had guests and clipped one of the dogs Need to pick someones brain on ybs anyone got any


hey hun


----------



## sammy1969

Hi how was your day


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi how was your day


not so bad ta hun  yours?


----------



## sammy1969

Interesting lol 
Got up late and boy do I mean late lol went to the shop and Gyln bought me flowers including 18 red roses one for every month we have been together. Cane home mate came over and we had dinner then sat and clipped Stormy my poodle cross but had Nero wrecking the whole flat he has knocked over the gerbil cage and the gerbil food tub then knocked off everything from my bedside table and god knows what else lol just finished tidying up so am now relaxing


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Interesting lol
> Got up late and boy do I mean late lol went to the shop and Gyln bought me flowers including 18 red roses one for every month we have been together. Cane home mate came over and we had dinner then sat and clipped Stormy my poodle cross but had Nero wrecking the whole flat he has knocked over the gerbil cage and the gerbil food tub then knocked off everything from my bedside table and god knows what else lol just finished tidying up so am now relaxing


awww bless 
ur staying up a bit then?


----------



## sammy1969

yeah for a bit lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> yeah for a bit lol


^^ yay


----------



## sammy1969

LOL I didnt get up till 4pm this afternoon just couldnt wake up so wil be up for a couple of hours yet Just watching Myths magic and monsters on sky 3 its about snakes lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone
> Hope everyone is ok just managed to turn the lappy on lol have had guests and clipped one of the dogs Need to pick someones brain on ybs anyone got any


 yellow bellied sliders? whats up


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> yellow bellied sliders? whats up


I recently aquired one that hasnt had the best start in life. NOt sure of age or anything but was fed just on ham for the first year of life. It seemed to be ok when we first got it but now it has started getting very aggresive and wondered if there was anything i can do to retame it. Also wanted to know what uv it needed and what the growth rate is as this one is growing very fast and also is it normal for it to have algae grow on its shell. So lots of questions lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I recently aquired one that hasnt had the best start in life. NOt sure of age or anything but was fed just on ham for the first year of life. It seemed to be ok when we first got it but now it has started getting very aggresive and wondered if there was anything i can do to retame it. Also wanted to know what uv it needed and what the growth rate is as this one is growing very fast and also is it normal for it to have algae grow on its shell. So lots of questions lol


 was this from a rescue centre or from the original owner

what size is he, small ones need a water heater. i would go for a 10% uv bulb not tube over the basking site with a basking light also. my guess is his growth will have been stunted and although he will start growing again he probably won't acheive full size whish is about 10 inches (dinner platre sized) hope this helps sammy


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol ok not strictly read it , ive read the synopsis on wiki hehe
> will pm you the worst , its a fanfic


 my god its like a list wheres the story gave up after 2nd chapter.


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> was this from a rescue centre or from the original owner
> 
> what size is he, small ones need a water heater. i would go for a 10% uv bulb not tube over the basking site with a basking light also. my guess is his growth will have been stunted and although he will start growing again he probably won't acheive full size whish is about 10 inches (dinner platre sized) hope this helps sammy


 I took him on from someone who took him off the original owner as they knew he or she wasn't being looked after properly, she had him for about three months but didnt know how to look after him properly either but did get it onto proper turtle food, ie a complete food with dried shrimp etc in it. I have it with a uv tube and basking lamp as the tank has special section for one. Sizewise it is about 5" across the back but around 7" long I know they grow large lol It has developed a white ring where it is growing so fast you can see the growth ring on it quite clearly.Its attitude is quite scarey though everytime you go anywhere near the tank it literally launches itself at the glass to try and bite you and when you go to change or clean the filter it will try and attack your hand so you have to be very fast or it will bite.Ithink it is female but not sure as dont know how oyu sex them lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> my god its like a list wheres the story gave up after 2nd chapter.


:lol2:
have you clicked the bit that says chapters? 
the article is hilarious , read about the characters , the epic misspellings and specially dumbledore LOL


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> have you clicked the bit that says chapters?
> the article is hilarious , read about the characters , the epic misspellings and specially dumbledore LOL


ok what are oyu talking about


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I took him on from someone who took him off the original owner as they knew he or she wasn't being looked after properly, she had him for about three months but didnt know how to look after him properly either but did get it onto proper turtle food, ie a complete food with dried shrimp etc in it. I have it with a uv tube and basking lamp as the tank has special section for one. Sizewise it is about 5" across the back but around 7" long I know they grow large lol It has developed a white ring where it is growing so fast you can see the growth ring on it quite clearly.Its attitude is quite scarey though everytime you go anywhere near the tank it literally launches itself at the glass to try and bite you and when you go to change or clean the filter it will try and attack your hand so you have to be very fast or it will bite.Ithink it is female but not sure as dont know how oyu sex them lol


even tame ones charge at the glass because they think your going to feed them, there shouldn't be a hood on the tank as it can give the respiritory problems, i always take my two out the tank to clean it out. as for taming down i think the best yoiu can do is offer a routine ie lights on off at the same time, feeding the same time of day ect and see how it goes

edit sexing can be difficult females are bigger but you don't have a comparison and when males are mature they have long claws


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> ok what are oyu talking about


lol i will pm you the link


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol i will pm you the link


 pmsl voldimint


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> pmsl voldimint


did you see the pic with dumbledore saying " what the hell are you doing you mother****ers" :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> even tame ones charge at the glass because they think your going to feed them, there shouldn't be a hood on the tank as it can give the respiritory problems, i always take my two out the tank to clean it out. as for taming down i think the best yoiu can do is offer a routine ie lights on off at the same time, feeding the same time of day ect and see how it goes
> 
> edit sexing can be difficult females are bigger but you don't have a comparison and when males are mature they have long claws


I don't have a hood on the tank it has an enclosed ledge to house the uv bulb I knew it shouldnt have one on but couldnt remember why lol Will have to try and grab it out to clean the filters next time i do them justhope it doesnt get me before i get it out lol as I know that they really hurt when they get hold of oyu lol. I must admit usually it does have the same routine each day with lights etc I tend to have the lights on for 10 hours the same as i do for my snakes etc. I tend to feed once lights have been on for about half and hour I do try to hand feed large fresh prawns to it every few days but not sure what else to give it though
Ahhh that makes life harder lol as I had hoped there was a definative way to sex them so i know if it needs a different name lol. 



ami_j said:


> lol i will pm you the link


OK cool


----------



## sammy1969

TY Jaimi should be worth a laugh mind oyu there is another site I know of that has done something similar but it is adult in nature lol better stories and a few interesting twists on the story not anyhting I can put on here though or the thread would be closed


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> TY Jaimi should be worth a laugh mind oyu there is another site I know of that has done something similar but it is adult in nature lol better stories and a few interesting twists on the story not anyhting I can put on here though or the thread would be closed


its laughably bad XD


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> its laughably bad XD


 night guys


----------



## ami_j

oxymoronassoc: saint_renegade: I like how we turned Edward into a 40 year old mother on a bad day.

this 
is making me cry with laughter 

night tom


----------



## sammy1969

Night Tom


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> oxymoronassoc: saint_renegade: I like how we turned Edward into a 40 year old mother on a bad day.
> 
> this
> is making me cry with laughter
> 
> night tom


Now that is funny lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Now that is funny lol


i havent laughed so much in agess!!!


----------



## sammy1969

LOL me either I shouldnt laugh as i do like the twilight series mind oyu i like harry potter too but it is funny


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> LOL me either I shouldnt laugh as i do like the twilight series mind oyu i like harry potter too but it is funny


lol i dont mind twilight and i love the harry potter books, but some of the jokes are hilarious XD


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lol i dont mind twilight and i love the harry potter books, but some of the jokes are hilarious XD


Yeah true I think you would liek the other site I was talking about not funny like these but a real diferent take on the harry potter story lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah true I think you would liek the other site I was talking about not funny like these but a real diferent take on the harry potter story lol


pm me the link pleaseeeeee
i must go to bed, my ribs hurt haha 
night hun


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> pm me the link pleaseeeeee
> i must go to bed, my ribs hurt haha
> night hun


have pmed you lol night hun 
YAY I win tonight lol


----------



## feorag

Well I'm first on this morning - again!! :gasp:

Not for long though - going to take Skye around the block to see what his guts are doing and then I'm off to meet Anyday Anne. Today we're car bootin'

Speaky later!


----------



## Shell195

Morning people, Ive got to drop Purdy at the vets for 11.30 for her dental and let Iain check Claudes eye


----------



## tomwilson

hi every one i've got to go to work in 15 mins


----------



## Shell195

Dennis decided to sit on top of the door after rolling in the soil outside:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone

Shell, Dennis looks like he is saying well now you cant get me to give me another bath lol


----------



## Shell195

Have you ever seen a cat sit like this:whistling2: all our pets are a bit odd:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Have you ever seen a cat sit like this:whistling2: all our pets are a bit odd:lol2:
> 
> image



Haha that's quite an interesting pose


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Have you ever seen a cat sit like this:whistling2: all our pets are a bit odd:lol2:
> 
> image


Lol yes Dante does this I think it is cute but weird lol mind oyu so am I lol so we fit together well


----------



## Shell195

He sits with his good paw behind him and his special paw is tucked onto his belly so it looks like he has no legs:lol2: He is the laziest, greediest cat ever but we forgive him


----------



## sammy1969

Shell he is the cutest cat I have ever seen i would love to come and steal him from you lol especially as he is a bengal lol. I am glad he is settling in well and that he is with someone who will love and care for him forever


----------



## feorag

:whistling2:


sammy1969 said:


> Shell, Dennis looks like he is saying well now you cant get me to give me another bath lol


He does, doesn't he! Naughty Dennis! :bash:

I hope Purdy survived her dental and home safe and sound! :2thumb: 


Shell195 said:


> Have you ever seen a cat sit like this:whistling2: all our pets are a bit odd:lol2:
> 
> image


He's just a natural flasher!

Well had a good day at the car boot. Saw a couple of glass tanks that I thought might do for a Dup - if I could just work out where to put it!

Got a few little odds and sods and some little beads. Anne bought a table (yes *nods*) a car seat for her husband's car for the grandson, a tiny wee fridge for him to keep his maggots in in the garage lol a little wooden chair to go with the desk she got last week and a few little odds and sods! :lol2: She's a spender is my mate Anne!!!

There was a proper glass mouse tank - one of the ones like an aquarium with 4 glass corner shelves glued up the sides - but that wouldn't do for a Dup would it cos they don't climb and might fall off?

Think I might have to take Barry next week and show him these tanks and ask if he can suggest where I can put one!


----------



## sammy1969

HI Eileen Glad oy had a good time at the booty I am still trying to gear up to clip my poodle did storm last night and he is a dream to clip but she creates like mad and yells as if i am killing her lol


----------



## ditta

7 more days to go, 7 more days to go, 7 MORE DAYS TO GOOOOOOO:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Yep lol and guess what it is about that till i have hammy babies too so double celebration time


----------



## feorag

I kinda think we know that Ditta - seeing as how it's on the bottom of everybody's posts *except* your wife's!!!


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> I kinda think we know that Ditta - seeing as how it's on the bottom of everybody's posts *except* your wife's!!!


lol I hadnt noticed that


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> I kinda think we know that Ditta - seeing as how it's on the bottom of everybody's posts *except* your wife's!!!


 dont think she is quite as excited as me eileen, but im counting the minutes..............




oooo baby hammies too how very exciting for us all:lol2:

dont think baby dice is tubbed she is way over her 60 days and showing no signs, but breedig her was to bring her out of season and that worked and that was the main aim.......would have quite liked babies tho in a selfish sort of way


----------



## feorag

Shame about the skunky kits, but there's always next year! :2thumb: 

And if the aim was to get her out of season, then yes it worked and that will have been better for her!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Shame about the skunky kits, but there's always next year! :2thumb:
> 
> And if the aim was to get her out of season, then yes it worked and that will have been better for her!


 yup all is good in her little life, shes spent the last 60 days eating for her possible 8 kits and has none :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:

So have I and I'm not having 8 babies either! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> So have I and I'm not having 8 babies either! :lol2:


 :lol2::lol2: she has been kinda playing up to me ,,,,,,ooo mummy i might have 8 babies i think i need more mealies and an extra corn cob just in case..........:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

sat for ages trying to think of a witty reply to you eileen but alas i have a banging headache and cant think of nowt:whip:


----------



## Shell195

Back from the vets with Purdy, she had 3 extractions as the tissues on hr gum line had overgroen and got infected(cant remember the name) her face is swollen as one of the teeth didnt want to come out. Ive put her in our room as that is where she usually sleeps, poor girl I hate to see her like that  She came home with a Get well card and 2 days worth of recovery diet.
Claude has a week to go with his 5 times a day drops then he can stop and just have the lubricant stuff in his eye.

Eileen Ditta has a Perfecto tank for her dup so see how she gets on with it.

The Bengal is a real scaredy cat and if the other cats even sniff him hes back up the stairs and into Sophies bedroom. He has been down as far as the bottom stair but took one look at the dogs and changed his mind:lol2: He gets on really well with Sophies other 2 cats thoiugh. Im just working myself up to get him boostered and chipped at the vets but he is awful when travelling so maybe it can wait a bit longer:whistling2:


Yes Dennis is filthy again and Harley too but Harley doesnt get quite as dirty. Bath time later me thinks.

Erm as I didnt open another window I cant remember what you all said, sorry:blush:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> HI Eileen Glad oy had a good time at the booty I am still trying to gear up to clip my poodle did storm last night and he is a dream to clip but she creates like mad and yells as if i am killing her lol


 
Im working myself up to do my snappy, yappy poodle who looks like sheep:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> yup all is good in her little life, shes spent the last 60 days eating for her possible 8 kits and has none :lol2:


Whats the longest gestation for skunks?
There is always next year:2thumb:
Coffybean is a very big girl, shes the biggest out the litter..........you can still change your mind if you want:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Whats the longest gestation for skunks?
> There is always next year:2thumb:
> Coffybean is a very big girl, shes the biggest out the litter..........you can still change your mind if you want:whistling2:


 dont know tbh shell, she was mated on apr 8th so well past her 60 ish days also she has no swelling nipps or anything, she does have a tummy but think thats the 8 skunks worth of food!!!!!

and NO i dont want to change my mind.....she has a new red silent spinner, some hamster treat bars and notesd taken on the millet, i do give it sparingly to my apd's so buy it regular...............im waiting for the vets to phone with spaggys latest blood results:bash: shes taking hours coming out of consult to phone me back, cat is at the gym texting me every 2 mins to get results:whip:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> dont know tbh shell, she was mated on apr 8th so well past her 60 ish days also she has no swelling nipps or anything, she does have a tummy but think thats the 8 skunks worth of food!!!!!
> 
> and NO i dont want to change my mind.....she has a new red silent spinner, some hamster treat bars and notesd taken on the millet, i do give it sparingly to my apd's so buy it regular...............im waiting for the vets to phone with spaggys latest blood results:bash: shes taking hours coming out of consult to phone me back, cat is at the gym texting me every 2 mins to get results:whip:


 

I didnt think you would change your mine:lol2: I hopefully have another litter in the making as Bob is in with his new wife:flrt:

Let us know when you hear about Spaggy


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I didnt think you would change your mine:lol2: I hopefully have another litter in the making as Bob is in with his new wife:flrt:
> 
> Let us know when you hear about Spaggy


 i know, glad bob likes kizzy and kizzy likes bob, i do pop in to keep updated on here but not posting much as there are 3 footie matches on a day and my facebook animals to feed and my crops to gather so not a lot of time :lol2:


also shell we have 2 bird cages here, we have had them for sale but no-one interested........can i palm them off on the sanctuary, they in really good nick one is the one jack came with, the other a tall one we had lovebirds in, do you use them at the sanct or not......they free to good home to you:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

hello everyone i'm back from work. after work i had to help a man to get the right bus, get off at the right stop, and tell him what bus stop to go to so he could get his next bus. and he wasn't exactly politye about it how the hell can an adult male not know how to catch a bus ffs.

rant over how is everyone


----------



## izzey

Evening everyone I have just wasted an hour on a kitten viewing only for them to ask me if they can have the kitten and pay later, some people are so stupid
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## sammy1969

Im back lol i escaped outside for a but to enjoy the last of the sunshine and so i have been sat drawing mens legs and bums lol
I cant wait for the babies to be born i love babies of any type,mind you i have just been asked if i would consider mating my german giant beardie so told them no as one i dont have the space or any idea about breeding and also she isnt old enough.
Aww cant wait to see new dup baby pics Shell wish i was closer as would have one or two off you as they are lovely little things
Oh god dont talk aobut bathtime lol i have to shower both of mine once i have clipped Mysty. Which means Storm will be tearing round the flat tryin o make everything as wet as he is such joy
Now doing dinner of baked potatoes and salad with coronation chicken filling yum just have to wait an hour for them to cook


----------



## sammy1969

izzey said:


> Evening everyone I have just wasted an hour on a kitten viewing only for them to ask me if they can have the kitten and pay later, some people are so stupid
> Hope everyone has had a good day


Oh my god what a cheek


----------



## tomwilson

why you drwing legs and bums sammy

hehe so you gave them the kitty izzey coz everyone always sticks to their word don't they?:lol2: you should have gave them some cats doings for their trouble


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Evening everyone I have just wasted an hour on a kitten viewing only for them to ask me if they can have the kitten and pay later, some people are so stupid
> Hope everyone has had a good day


 

You are joking :gasp: that is disgusting:bash: Is it Wegies you breed?



sammy1969 said:


> Im back lol i escaped outside for a but to enjoy the last of the sunshine and so i have been sat drawing mens legs and bums lol
> I cant wait for the babies to be born i love babies of any type,mind you i have just been asked if i would consider mating my german giant beardie so told them no as one i dont have the space or any idea about breeding and also she isnt old enough.
> Aww cant wait to see new dup baby pics Shell wish i was closer as would have one or two off you as they are lovely little things
> Oh god dont talk aobut bathtime lol i have to shower both of mine once i have clipped Mysty. Which means Storm will be tearing round the flat tryin o make everything as wet as he is such joy
> Now doing dinner of baked potatoes and salad with coronation chicken filling yum just have to wait an hour for them to cook


I didnt know you were an artist
I never know the difference between a normal and a german giant is it the size?
I hate bathing my dogs as they insist on rubbing on everything:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> why you drwing legs and bums sammy
> 
> hehe so you gave them the kitty izzey coz everyone always sticks to their word don't they?:lol2: you should have gave them some cats doings for their trouble


Coz it is part of the life drawing that I am learning to do I have an antomy book for artists that is over 40 years old that Glyn is making me work through to hone my skills lol, although I still cant do hands properly or feet but legs arms faces torsoes etc I can do very well in charcoal and pencil.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I didnt know you were an artist
> I never know the difference between a normal and a german giant is it the size?
> I hate bathing my dogs as they insist on rubbing on everything:lol2:


WEll if you ask me Im not lol I do draw but up until Glyn came along I could never do any life drawing but he has sat and taught me the basics and he says I am good but i dont agree but i keep going at it as it helps me to relax and keeps my hands from seizing up completely 

Yes it is the size they are over two feet long german giants and mineis a pastel i think its called she is a lovely yellow colour with orange beard and markings and so tame but stillonly a baby not wite a year yet and has alot of growing still to do as she is only a foot long at the moment 
I hate it to for the same reason, especially storm, including my bed if he gets in my bedroom


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Coz it is part of the life drawing that I am learning to do I have an antomy book for artists that is over 40 years old that Glyn is making me work through to hone my skills lol, although I still cant do hands properly or feet but legs arms faces torsoes etc I can do very well in charcoal and pencil.


 yeah hands are very hard i could never get the hang of them i used to do some cartoony style drawings when i was in 6th form


----------



## izzey

I still can not belive they had the nerve to ask, it was fun to watch them run down the drive to their car as someone let the dogs out as she was scared of danes
Yes Shell it is wegies


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> yeah hands are very hard i could never get the hang of them i used to do some cartoony style drawings when i was in 6th form


Glyn says they are one of the hardest things to draw and alot of people dont do them lol He however can do them perfectly which is annoying lol Mind you his art is just amazing as you all know as I never stop sayng it


----------



## sammy1969

izzey said:


> I still can not belive they had the nerve to ask, it was fun to watch them run down the drive to their car as someone let the dogs out as she was scared of danes
> Yes Shell it is wegies


what is a wegie


----------



## izzey

I can not draw anything matchstick people is my limit
A wegie is a Norwegian forest cat


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> what is a wegie


 school ground prank :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ahhh one of my favouite cat breeds along with maine coones and bengals I sooo want one maybe when i move i will be able to i want a female this time maybe it willbecome mine rather than Glyns then lol like the boys have


----------



## ami_j

hey guys 


lol sammy this is for you 
WHO WAS TOUCHING MY CLEANING SUPPLIES???
EMMETT, DO'T TOUCH MY WINDEX
YOU USED ALL MY FEBREZE LAST WEEK AND I LET IT GO BUT THIS IS TOO MUCH
I AM PUTTING MY FOOT DOWN

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> hey guys
> 
> 
> lol sammy this is for you
> WHO WAS TOUCHING MY CLEANING SUPPLIES???
> EMMETT, DO'T TOUCH MY WINDEX
> YOU USED ALL MY FEBREZE LAST WEEK AND I LET IT GO BUT THIS IS TOO MUCH
> I AM PUTTING MY FOOT DOWN
> 
> :lol2:


PMSL oh god i am now cracked up


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> PMSL oh god i am now cracked up


i was in hysterics at it last night :lol2:
THIS MUSIC OFFENDS ME
LISTEN TO HOW HE TALKS ABOUT WOMEN
AND DRUGS ARE NOT COOL
NOR IS SUCH VIOLENCE
I CANNOT CONDONE YOUR MUSICAL CHOICE, EMMETT
THIS IS THE WHY YOU ARE THE WAY YOU ARE, EMMETT, THIS MUSIC


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i was in hysterics at it last night :lol2:
> THIS MUSIC OFFENDS ME
> LISTEN TO HOW HE TALKS ABOUT WOMEN
> AND DRUGS ARE NOT COOL
> NOR IS SUCH VIOLENCE
> I CANNOT CONDONE YOUR MUSICAL CHOICE, EMMETT
> THIS IS THE WHY YOU ARE THE WAY YOU ARE, EMMETT, THIS MUSIC


Just shown it to glyn and he is cracked up too


----------



## sammy1969

Oh quick question why are oyur pets so big on happy pets in fb lol


----------



## tomwilson

hey jaime


----------



## tomwilson

just a though does ditta get coffeebean on day one or the day after, is it like go on 3 or 1,2,3,go:lol2: 

i'm bored


----------



## ami_j

MUST YOU PISTOL WHIP EVERYONE, EMMETT?
AND YOU KILL THEM?
MUST YOU?
AND THIS IS FUN?
IT IS TRAGIC



sammy1969 said:


> Oh quick question why are oyur pets so big on happy pets in fb lol


the green one is a catzilla and the black one is her son lol got tiny ones too


tomwilson said:


> hey jaime


hey tom


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> MUST YOU PISTOL WHIP EVERYONE, EMMETT?
> AND YOU KILL THEM?
> MUST YOU?
> AND THIS IS FUN?
> IT IS TRAGIC
> 
> 
> the green one is a catzilla and the black one is her son lol got tiny ones too
> 
> hey tom


but how did they get so ig lol mine are only normal sized


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> but how did they get so ig lol mine are only normal sized


catzillas were made big, they could be bought in the store a month or so ago


----------



## sammy1969

ahh right must of missed them lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> ahh right must of missed them lol


i can help if your in the market for a giant kitty 
*pulls on dodgy sellers coat and shades*


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i can help if your in the market for a giant kitty
> *pulls on dodgy sellers coat and shades*


 online back yard breeder :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> I can not draw anything matchstick people is my limit
> A wegie is a Norwegian forest cat


 

That makes 2 of us:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> online back yard breeder :lol2:


:lol2:
i gots horsies and guineas and bunnys and jackalopes and ferrets and pigs and dogs and cats :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> i gots horsies and guineas and bunnys and jackalopes and ferrets and pigs and dogs and cats :lol2:


 can you get a japanese mule

just had a look at the new pokemon for black and white and they look very poor


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> can you get a japanese mule
> 
> just had a look at the new pokemon for black and white and they look very poor


no you cant 
some things about it look awesome, the new legendarys look utterly bobbins


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> no you cant
> some things about it look awesome, the new legendarys look utterly bobbins


 the starters look even worse though


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i can help if your in the market for a giant kitty
> *pulls on dodgy sellers coat and shades*


Hmm sounds interesting i may well be lol


tomwilson said:


> online back yard breeder :lol2:


 Yep i think her secret is out lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> the starters look even worse though


the pig is the best of the bunch


sammy1969 said:


> Hmm sounds interesting i may well be lol
> 
> Yep i think her secret is out lol


 awesome  will be able to sort you out with some nice free pets


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> the pig is the best of the bunch
> 
> 
> awesome  will be able to sort you out with some nice free pets


cool I have cats and dogs ad one rabbit in there lol so want o get something more intersting as have loads of space lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> awesome  will be able to sort you out with some nice free pets


 knock on the door 2 times slow 3 times fast and 2 times slow again, put the money in the empty can next to the door and then leave the alley and return in 3 minuites the animals will be in the cardboard box under the old rolled up carpet. COME ALONE :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> knock on the door 2 times slow 3 times fast and 2 times slow again, put the money in the empty can next to the door and then leave the alley and return in 3 minuites the animals will be in the cardboard box under the old rolled up carpet. COME ALONE :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> knock on the door 2 times slow 3 times fast and 2 times slow again, put the money in the empty can next to the door and then leave the alley and return in 3 minuites the animals will be in the cardboard box under the old rolled up carpet. COME ALONE :lol2:


 
Have you done this before Tom:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> knock on the door 2 times slow 3 times fast and 2 times slow again, put the money in the empty can next to the door and then leave the alley and return in 3 minuites the animals will be in the cardboard box under the old rolled up carpet. COME ALONE :lol2:


Love it lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Have you done this before Tom:whistling2:


 backstreet facbook animal dealing never :lol2: butn the idea is actualy hashed up from storries i've heard over the years


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> backstreet facbook animal dealing never :lol2: butn the idea is actualy hashed up from storries i've heard over the years


we dealt perfectly legally lol honest


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> we dealt perfectly legally lol honest


:lol2:

gotta say sammy , that game is addictive.
i wish the stuff wasnt so expensive makes it even harder to trade for


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah itis lol and yes the things are expensive and i wont go and buy fb credits like some people do as that is just wrong to me but i have bred my cats on there ilove the apps on there wellsome of them anyway lol so expect lots of weird things from me along the way


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah itis lol and yes the things are expensive and i wont go and buy fb credits like some people do as that is just wrong to me but i have bred my cats on there ilove the apps on there wellsome of them anyway lol so expect lots of weird things from me along the way


 go on then what game is this


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah itis lol and yes the things are expensive and i wont go and buy fb credits like some people do as that is just wrong to me but i have bred my cats on there ilove the apps on there wellsome of them anyway lol so expect lots of weird things from me along the way


yeah , the catzilla was like 188 credits i think


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> go on then what game is this


Its happy pets on fb


----------



## Amalthea

*yawn* It's been a very long day!! Was due to work from 10:30 to 2:30........ I ended up working til 8:10 helping sort out the sale (there's some NICE stuff going up!!). KNACKERED!! And tomorrow is Gary's Nan's funeral  What's the gossip for today?


----------



## sammy1969

ohh may hve to look in our local shop then see what i can find in tent size lol 
Nothing much going on today just been doing some drawing and just spoken to a local woman who has lost her siamese cat it went missing sunday so was finding out if any news at all


----------



## Amalthea

I _*MAY*_ have put a few things aside for myself that I'll be buying on payday :whistling2:

Poor lady... The worst part is not knowing


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I _*MAY*_ have put a few things aside for myself that I'll be buying on payday :whistling2:
> 
> Poor lady... The worst part is not knowing


hey jen


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> I _*MAY*_ have put a few things aside for myself that I'll be buying on payday :whistling2:
> 
> Poor lady... The worst part is not knowing


lol what is the largest size they do these days 

Yeah she is desperate he went missing after a run in with some dogs he has een seen twice locally but always about an hour after she has stopped looking due to having two children under 2. The other problem is he is a very unusual colour ie orange and we are allworried someone will pick him up and walk off with him as it has happened in the past


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Jai  Although, I seriously doubt I am gonna last much longer.... Need to take a shower and sleep!

Depends on the item, Sammy.... Most things go up to 18-20, some bras go to a 38G, and some of the costumes go up to 26 (I think)


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> lol what is the largest size they do these days
> 
> Yeah she is desperate he went missing after a run in with some dogs he has een seen twice locally but always about an hour after she has stopped looking due to having two children under 2. The other problem is he is a very unusual colour ie orange and we are allworried someone will pick him up and walk off with him as it has happened in the past


 
Could she make some flyers and put them round the area he was last seen?

Evening Jen, I will have to tell Sophie about the sale:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Could she make some flyers and put them round the area he was last seen?
> 
> Evening Jen, I will have to tell Sophie about the sale:2thumb:


She has hence how i found out on monday he is such a lovely cat and apparently very friendly which could go against him if someone wanted to runoff wiht him but he was seen this morning at 8am and tomorrow she is going to camp outside in the field we have so i have said she can use my flat as a base for refreshments etc


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Evening Jen, I will have to tell Sophie about the sale:2thumb:


Definitely do! Some REAL bargains :2thumb: And I get 30% off the SALE price!!! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, Jai  Although, I seriously doubt I am gonna last much longer.... Need to take a shower and sleep!
> 
> Depends on the item, Sammy.... Most things go up to 18-20, some bras go to a 38G, and some of the costumes go up to 26 (I think)


Damn why do i have to be so big chested lol mind you might be able to find a costume lol wonder what Glyn would prefer


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, Jai  Although, I seriously doubt I am gonna last much longer.... Need to take a shower and sleep!
> 
> Depends on the item, Sammy.... Most things go up to 18-20, some bras go to a 38G, and some of the costumes go up to 26 (I think)


you have defo earned a good nights sleep!


----------



## Shell195

I used to dress up in my younger days:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I used to dress up in my younger days:whistling2:


I never have but always willing to try some once lol twice if i like it


----------



## Amalthea

What size are ya, Sammy?? At our store, we had a couple bigger secretary, massage, and nurse costumes....

I really am knackered.... And tomorrow is gonna be difficult. And don't know what to wear! >.<

On the plus side, my hip is doing better on these anti-inflamatories  Just getting the sharp pain when I move "wrong" now, but the continuous dull ache is pretty much gone.


----------



## sammy1969

Ok up top i am a size 26 ithink i have a 48d chest if that helps on the waist i am a size 22. Glyn like the idea of the massage costume lol
Glad your hip is feeling better hun its the dull ache that drives me mad o as it just grinds oyu down


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I used to dress up in my younger days:whistling2:


 the only times we've had costumes in the bedroom have been largely by accident ie, after we'd been to a fancy dress

jen hope tomorrow goes ok we'll be thinking of you both.

it was my dads anniversary yesterday and it fathers day on sunday (he died on farthers day) very mixed feelings about everything this week


----------



## Amalthea

If you go in to your local AS, ask them if they have any of the "Miss Massage" left


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> the only times we've had costumes in the bedroom have been largely by accident ie, after we'd been to a fancy dress
> 
> jen hope tomorrow goes ok we'll be thinking of you both.
> 
> it was my dads anniversary yesterday and it fathers day on sunday (he died on farthers day) very mixed feelings about everything this week


Thanx a lot, Tom.... Am very sorry about your Dad, though  {{{hugs}}} It must be so difficult around this time of year.


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> If you go in to your local AS, ask them if they have any of the "Miss Massage" left


will do hun thanx


----------



## Amalthea

No biggie 

Jumping in the shower now...... MAY come back, but may head off to bed. If I don't "speak" to you guys before then, nighty night {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> will do hun thanx


sammy lol this wins

"that isn't a word emmett - take it off the board!"

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Thanx a lot, Tom.... Am very sorry about your Dad, though  {{{hugs}}} It must be so difficult around this time of year.


thank you i usually book it off work aswell but my old shop never passed on the holidays i booked with them when i transfered and i was in yesterday and i'm in on sunday. was ok yesterday but farthers day is always the worst for me tbh


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> thank you i usually book it off work aswell but my old shop never passed on the holidays i booked with them when i transfered and i was in yesterday and i'm in on sunday. was ok yesterday but farthers day is always the worst for me tbh


I have no doubt {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sammy1969

noight jen if oyu dont come back and hope everythign goes ok tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone
> Hope everyone is ok just managed to turn the lappy on lol have had guests and clipped one of the dogs Need to pick someones brain on ybs anyone got any


Hey hun, what do you want to know about Yellow-Bellied Sliders? : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> sammy lol this wins
> 
> "that isn't a word emmett - take it off the board!"
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA


lmao now now


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> was this from a rescue centre or from the original owner
> 
> what size is he, small ones need a water heater. i would go for a 10% uv bulb not tube over the basking site with a basking light also. my guess is his growth will have been stunted and although he will start growing again he probably won't acheive full size whish is about 10 inches (dinner platre sized) hope this helps sammy


Hey Tom, Yellow-Bellies don't need their water heated at any stage in their life : victory:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> lmao now now


its just soooooo funny XD

night jen, if you go


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Tom, Yellow-Bellies don't need their water heated at any stage in their life : victory:


 i read alot of conflicting evidence on it though i decided to go on with the heated water as there didn't seem to be any problems in doing it (more as a better safe than sorry tbh) but i don't bother any more as the'r a bit bigger


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Tom, Yellow-Bellies don't need their water heated at any stage in their life : victory:


do they not everything ihave read before always says they do


----------



## tomwilson

so whats everyone doing tomorrow, i'm working again


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> so whats everyone doing tomorrow, i'm working again


putting away shopping lol


----------



## sammy1969

I am hopefully going to be outside drawing again after clipping mysty as i didnt do it today


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> sat for ages trying to think of a witty reply to you eileen but alas i have a banging headache and cant think of nowt:whip:


Shame! It might have been interesting! :lol2: 


Shell195 said:


> Eileen Ditta has a Perfecto tank for her dup so see how she gets on with it.


So is that what they call the tank I saw today. It was pretty impressive - had 4 shelves so quite wide too - me was very tempted!

Poor Purrdy, bless her - was it neck lesions you forgot the name of?? Killers they are!!! :sad: I hope she's OK tomorrow and the swelling goes down quickly. 


Amalthea said:


> On the plus side, my hip is doing better on these anti-inflamatories  Just getting the sharp pain when I move "wrong" now, but the continuous dull ache is pretty much gone.


That's excellent news Jen! It's the continuous ache that is so debilitating. 


sammy1969 said:


> Yeah she is desperate he went missing after a run in with some dogs he has een seen twice locally but always about an hour after she has stopped looking due to having two children under 2. The other problem is he is a very unusual colour ie orange and we are allworried someone will pick him up and walk off with him as it has happened in the past


I hope she finds him.

Linden has lost Alfie twice in the last month. The first time he was missing for 2 days and she finally found him in the wood up a huge tree that had no lower branches so he was frightened to come back down! Her husband had to get a ladder and climb up and then persuade him to come down the last 4 feet to reach his shoulder!

Then last week he went missing and she was out in the street calling for him. A couple walked past and she asked if they'd seen a pale coloured cat (he's a red point) and they asked if it was a Siamese and when she said yes, they told her he was looking out of an upstairs window in a new extension being built onto the house next door to where she used to live 6 years ago! Sure enough when she went down he was stuck in there and she had to ask the new owners to open the extension door, cos they hadn't broken through yet, and let him out!

I hope your friend finds hers OK.

Sorry about your dad Tom - I lost my dad in June too, but it was a long time ago - doesn't make it any easier though!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Shame! It might have been interesting! :lol2:
> So is that what they call the tank I saw today. It was pretty impressive - had 4 shelves so quite wide too - me was very tempted!
> 
> Poor Purrdy, bless her - was it neck lesions you forgot the name of?? Killers they are!!! :sad: I hope she's OK tomorrow and the swelling goes down quickly.
> That's excellent news Jen! It's the continuous ache that is so debilitating.
> I hope she finds him.
> 
> Linden has lost Alfie twice in the last month. The first time he was missing for 2 days and she finally found him in the wood up a huge tree that had no lower branches so he was frightened to come back down! Her husband had to get a ladder and climb up and then persuade him to come down the last 4 feet to reach his shoulder!
> 
> Then last week he went missing and she was out in the street calling for him. A couple walked past and she asked if they'd seen a pale coloured cat (he's a red point) and they asked if it was a Siamese and when she said yes, they told her he was looking out of an upstairs window in a new extension being built onto the house next door to where she used to live 6 years ago! Sure enough when she went down he was stuck in there and she had to ask the new owners to open the extension door, cos they hadn't broken through yet, and let him out!
> 
> I hope your friend finds hers OK.
> 
> Sorry about your dad Tom - I lost my dad in June too, but it was a long time ago - doesn't make it any easier though!


 thanks eileen its been 2 years now but i never know how to be at this time if you know what i mean not what should be appropriate for other people but for me i just sort of brood for a few days and then get on with it


----------



## sammy1969

oh my bet she is glad she found him. THis little one is called Jasper and is such a sweet looking cat I know how i would feel if it were one of my boys so when i heard her calling him outside this evening I went to see if I could help at all and she explained he had been seen on the path outside my flat twice now at different times of the day so i am hoping thathe will come out for her tomorrow He was scared by some dogs hence why he ran off then some thing else startled him and to top it all this is the firs titme he has been without her for more than a couple of hours


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> thanks eileen its been 2 years now but i never know how to be at this time if you know what i mean not what should be appropriate for other people but for me i just sort of brood for a few days and then get on with it


Thing is there isn't really a 'way to be' in situations like this - everyone has their own way of grieving. I think you just have to do it your way and what feels right for you. 


sammy1969 said:


> oh my bet she is glad she found him. THis little one is called Jasper and is such a sweet looking cat I know how i would feel if it were one of my boys so when i heard her calling him outside this evening I went to see if I could help at all and she explained he had been seen on the path outside my flat twice now at different times of the day so i am hoping thathe will come out for her tomorrow He was scared by some dogs hence why he ran off then some thing else startled him and to top it all this is the firs titme he has been without her for more than a couple of hours


Bless him he's probably had such a bad fright! I hope she can get him back!


----------



## sammy1969

yeah thats what i thought too


----------



## Shell195

Purdy had a problem where the jaws join inside the mouth, the vet gave it name but I cant remember what it was:blush: Im not happy though as she has a swollen chin and left jaw and Ive never had that in an animal. I will ring them tomorrow if its still the same. She looks very sorry for herself at the minute although she ate a full sachet of Recovery diet earlier and was begging for the cat treats out of the drawer
Poor girl, Im off to bed in a minute so she can snuggle up with me as she loves that


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Purdy had a problem where to jaws join inside the mouth, the vet gave it name but I cant remember what it was:blush: Im not happy though as she has a swollen chin and left jaw and Ive never had that in an animal. I will ring them tomorrow if its still the same. She looks very sorry for herself at the minute although she ate a full sachet of Recovery diet earlier and was begging for the cat treats out of the drawer
> Poor girl, Im off to bed in a minute so she can snuggle up with me as she loves that


poor girl  night shell


----------



## Shell195

Cat/Ditta any news on Spaggy`s blood test result??


----------



## sammy1969

aww poor purdy night shell


----------



## Shell195

Sammy years ago before my cats were confined to the garden I lost my Seal tabby point boy for 2 days, I was frantic and while serching I found him under a parked car in a driveway in the next road, a week after I found him my sealpoint boy went missing and I found him in exactly the same place. Considering they had huge voices they never said a word. It was a very worrying time.
Fingers crossed she finds him. Has she made feeding time noises near to where he was last seen?

Night all x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Purdy had a problem where the jaws join inside the mouth, the vet gave it name but I cant remember what it was:blush: Im not happy though as she has a swollen chin and left jaw and Ive never had that in an animal. I will ring them tomorrow if its still the same. She looks very sorry for herself at the minute although she ate a full sachet of Recovery diet earlier and was begging for the cat treats out of the drawer
> Poor girl, Im off to bed in a minute so she can snuggle up with me as she loves that


Yeh, cuddles can make a lot of bad things feel not so bad!

Well I'm off to bed too. childminding day tomorrow and Roz has rung tonight to say they're both ill! :roll:

Daniel's temperature went up again today and the other childminder had to sponge him down to get it down again cos of him fitting! So could be a stressful day tomorrow!


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Sammy years ago before my cats were confined to the garden I lost my Seal tabby point boy for 2 days, I was frantic and while serching I found him under a parked car in a driveway in the next road, a week after I found him my sealpoint boy went missing and I found him in exactly the same place. Considering they had huge voices they never said a word. It was a very worrying time.
> Fingers crossed she finds him. Has she made feeding time noises near to where he was last seen?
> 
> Night all x


Yeah she was out there tonight with a dish and food and a fork i had everything crossed he would come out fo the bushes but he didnt appear from what i can gather he is only coming out late at night or early in the morning so i will keep an eye out for him wheni take my hounds out for there late night tiddle in afew mins and i have said if i dsee him i will grab him for her and give her a ring. I know i was frantic when Dante got out at 11pm one night and i couldnt get him to come back in till 5am even though i was out there calling him for hours. I dont know what i would do if any of mine went missing overnight


----------



## sammy1969

Night Eileen


----------



## sammy1969

is anyone left lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> is anyone left lol


 meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sammy1969

cool thought i was left alone for a minute then lol was going to cry


----------



## ami_j

im here just had a couple of things to do lol


----------



## sammy1969

cool i am not alone lol


----------



## tomwilson

i've added that pet app thanks to you two


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i've added that pet app thanks to you two


its good


----------



## sammy1969

Exactlyl oyu will be addicted in no time lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Exactlyl oyu will be addicted in no time lol


have you seen my dinos? :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> have you seen my dinos? :flrt:


yep they are cute


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> yep they are cute


hoping to breed some more they take sooo long to grow up ¬¬


----------



## sammy1969

aww but it will be worth it in the end lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> aww but it will be worth it in the end lol


aye , can trade for different colours then hopefully


----------



## sammy1969

that will be cool i like oyur purple ones


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> that will be cool i like oyur purple ones


thank you  im waiting on a black one


----------



## sammy1969

yeah i have a kitten suckling my arm


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> yeah i have a kitten suckling my arm


oh hes still doing that then , the little monkey


----------



## sammy1969

yeah it is getting painful as his nails are so sharp even after they have been clipped. 
I wke up to find him suckling my earlobe this morning lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> yeah it is getting painful as his nails are so sharp even after they have been clipped.
> I wke up to find him suckling my earlobe this morning lol


 kitten in this house suckles on a teddy


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> yeah it is getting painful as his nails are so sharp even after they have been clipped.
> I wke up to find him suckling my earlobe this morning lol


ouch!


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> kitten in this house suckles on a teddy


If only I could get this one too it is sweet in some respects as he does it when he is hungry when he is tired and when he wants attention have thought aobu tgetting him a dummy to see if tha towuld stop him but apparently itis the feel of our skin that he likes so it wont work.



ami_j said:


> ouch!


 It wasnt too bad till he decided it was ok for him to yank on it like he would a teat then it hurt


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> If only I could get this one too it is sweet in some respects as he does it when he is hungry when he is tired and when he wants attention have thought aobu tgetting him a dummy to see if tha towuld stop him but apparently itis the feel of our skin that he likes so it wont work.
> 
> 
> It wasnt too bad till he decided it was ok for him to yank on it like he would a teat then it hurt


id be like gerroff lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> id be like gerroff lol


I was lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I was lol


:lol2:

right im going to bed , night guys


----------



## tomwilson

i'm off to knackered


----------



## sammy1969

night you guys see you tomorrow


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody.....

Jaime, I need a girlie dino (although, still waiting on the boy to grow up, anyways *lol*)


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody.....
> 
> Jaime, I need a girlie dino (although, still waiting on the boy to grow up, anyways *lol*)


i will breed you one jen  should have two pairs soon , its just waiting on them growing up lol


----------



## temerist

hi everyone hope your well

feeling abit better now, bit sore and achey but nothing too serious :lol2:

im laying in bed relaxing at my daughters at the moment


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hi everyone hope your well
> 
> feeling abit better now, bit sore and achey but nothing too serious :lol2:
> 
> im laying in bed relaxing at my daughters at the moment


 
Welcome home:no1: Being on here isnt really relaxing is it:whistling2:
Was it keyhole surgery or more?
Hope you feel better soon:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> hi everyone hope your well
> 
> feeling abit better now, bit sore and achey but nothing too serious :lol2:
> 
> im laying in bed relaxing at my daughters at the moment


glad to hear your somewhat back to normal ian


----------



## Luxy

Arrrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!:bash:
This is pissing me off...
I need advice. Please!

I called the dog warden about a dog that went for mine (not for the first time) a few weeks ago.
Today I saw it go for two lads out delivering leaflets. It blocked their way and they were visibly afraid. They were forced to avoid several houses.
I called the warden and told him this.

I was told that a warden called out to the owner already and that she does have a licence for her dog.
I don't care if she has a licence, so do I!!! I care that no one can walk down the street without fear of her dog!
She also said her dog was not the one causing problems. Don't make me laugh. I need to get good videos of his behaviour asap.

I was then told that the owner was adamant that she was going to find out who reported her.
The warden implied that she is actually allowed to do this.

What. The. Hell.

I report a loose dog causing serious problems and I'm told the irresponsible owner is trying to track _me _down???

Surely that is not right? It's not fair and it's definitely not _safe_.
:blowup:


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Arrrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!:bash:
> This is pissing me off...
> I need advice. Please!
> 
> I called the dog warden about a dog that went for mine (not for the first time) a few weeks ago.
> Today I saw it go for two lads out delivering leaflets. It blocked their way and they were visibly afraid. They were forced to avoid several houses.
> I called the warden and told him this.
> 
> I was told that a warden called out to the owner already and that she does have a licence for her dog.
> I don't care if she has a licence, so do I!!! I care that no one can walk down the street without fear of her dog!
> She also said her dog was not the one causing problems. Don't make me laugh. I need to get good videos of his behaviour asap.
> 
> I was then told that the owner was adamant that she was going to find out who reported her.
> The warden implied that she is actually allowed to do this.
> 
> What. The. Hell.
> 
> I report a loose dog causing serious problems and I'm told the irresponsible owner is trying to track _me _down???
> 
> Surely that is not right? It's not fair and it's definitely not _safe_.
> :blowup:


 
What a stupid woman she is:bash: Her dog is a threat to others and she trying to track down an innocent party, madness and no wonder you are fuming:devil:
Maybe they are waiting for it to really injure someone before they do anything, stupid people should listen before the event


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> Arrrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!:bash:
> This is pissing me off...
> I need advice. Please!
> 
> I called the dog warden about a dog that went for mine (not for the first time) a few weeks ago.
> Today I saw it go for two lads out delivering leaflets. It blocked their way and they were visibly afraid. They were forced to avoid several houses.
> I called the warden and told him this.
> 
> I was told that a warden called out to the owner already and that she does have a licence for her dog.
> I don't care if she has a licence, so do I!!! I care that no one can walk down the street without fear of her dog!
> She also said her dog was not the one causing problems. Don't make me laugh. I need to get good videos of his behaviour asap.
> 
> I was then told that the owner was adamant that she was going to find out who reported her.
> The warden implied that she is actually allowed to do this.
> 
> What. The. Hell.
> 
> I report a loose dog causing serious problems and I'm told the irresponsible owner is trying to track _me _down???
> 
> Surely that is not right? It's not fair and it's definitely not _safe_.
> :blowup:


thats absolutely insane!


----------



## Luxy

Thanks for your support guys. I posted right after I got off the phone. I'm sorry for not checking in on everyone first, I just needed to get that off my chest!

I just can't believe it. What she's doing is against the law. Imagine if I reported a drug dealer and was told that he was mighty pissed that I ratted him out and that he was going to find me.
I can't even comprehend the stupidity here.


----------



## feorag

Morning all - late on this morning, yet strangely only 4 pages to read! :gasp:


sammy1969 said:


> Yeah she was out there tonight with a dish and food and a fork i had everything crossed he would come out fo the bushes but he didnt appear from what i can gather he is only coming out late at night or early in the morning so i will keep an eye out for him wheni take my hounds out for there late night tiddle in afew mins and i have said if i dsee him i will grab him for her and give her a ring. I know i was frantic when Dante got out at 11pm one night and i couldnt get him to come back in till 5am even though i was out there calling him for hours. I dont know what i would do if any of mine went missing overnight


If the cat is frightened then no way will it come out in daylight when it will feel vulnerable, so you're right you need to be out when it's dark and he'll feel more secure. If he isn't coming out, but you know you're in an area where he has been sighted, then maybe you should go to that area, call him a few times and then sit down quietly and wait. He may be there, he may hear you, he may see you, but he might just be too frightened to come out to you if you are walking around shouting for him????

Hi Ian, so glad to hear the operation went well and you are back at your daughter's convalescing! :2thumb: Hope you're back to your normal self soon! :2thumb:

Luxy, I cannot believe that you report someone for _anything_ and they are allowed to get your name! That's ridiculous and if that's the way the dog warden system operates, then people are not going to report incidents if the dog owner they are reporting is a dipstick, are they???


----------



## Shell195

Sammy why doesnt the lady borrow a cat trap, she could set it by yours in the evening and you could ring her if you catch the cat:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone! Had a busy morning this morning. Woke up to find out that the female mice had a bit of a fight. Was really worried about them but it turns out no one has any injuries or even scratches. So I was a bit confused. I seperated them and scrubbed and rearranged the cage and they seem to be fine now. Going to keep an eye on them though .

Got a package in the mail. I think it's a present for my for my birthday tomorrow. Wish I knew what it was.. =D


----------



## Luxy

feorag said:


> Luxy, I cannot believe that you report someone for _anything_ and they are allowed to get your name! That's ridiculous and if that's the way the dog warden system operates, then people are not going to report incidents if the dog owner they are reporting is a dipstick, are they???


Sorry Eileen, are you saying that people _are_ allowed to get someone's name if they report them? Is it a commonly done thing?

It's so incredibly unsafe! The very fact that the owner made a point of saying she was "adamant that she would find out who reported her" is very threatening. What difference does it make to her? Is she planning to get me back or something?


----------



## Shell195

Ive never known dog wardens or the RSPCA to reveal a persons name, I should know Ive reported lots of people in my area:whistling2:


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> Ive never known dog wardens or the RSPCA ti reveal a persons name, I should know Ive reported lots of people in my area:whistling2:


I hope that is the case. I'm sitting here stressing over it, because I find it really unsettling to think that this person is trying to find out who I am. Why would she even need to know unless she's planning to get revenge or something! It's not even that I care if she knows it was me, I was in the right - what I do care about is _why_ she needs to know.

A friend of mine actually recommended popping into the police and asking what my rights are here. Surely my info should be kept confidential. If it isn't and I end up receiving threats or abuse over it, I'll be horrified!


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> I hope that is the case. I'm sitting here stressing over it, because I find it really unsettling to think that this person is trying to find out who I am. Why would she even need to know unless she's planning to get revenge or something! It's not even that I care if she knows it was me, I was in the right - what I do care about is _why_ she needs to know.
> 
> A friend of mine actually recommended popping into the police and asking what my rights are here. Surely my info should be kept confidential. If it isn't and I end up receiving threats or abuse over it, I'll be horrified!


 

When my ex neighbour abused her puppy she was furious that she had been reported and vowed to find out who it was, she never did though:lol2:

What did the dog warden actually say?


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> When my ex neighbour abused her puppy she was furious that she had been reported and vowed to find out who it was, she never did though:lol2:
> 
> What did the dog warden actually say?


When I told him I had already reported her a few weeks ago, he went into to telling me what happened when they called, I didn't even ask him to. He said she has a dog licence, she's adamant that it was not her dog, and that she was very angry to be called upon and that she demanded to know who reported her. He said something about her filing _something_ but I didn't catch all of it, which makes me think she does in fact have a way around it.

I was just speaking to my brother, he said he thinks it's a bit weird that she was threatening to find out who it was. He said think about it - if the dog warden called to you about your pets, would your reaction be, "No I've nothing to hide, come in." or "Who the hell reported me, I'm going to find out if it's the last thing I do!" If you're in the right, why would you get so defensive?

Also, it shouldn't make a difference if she's adamant it's not her dog. Why would the dog warden believe her over me? I can't believe that it's just assumed that the only people who report problem dogs are just being spiteful towards their neighbours. Is it not more likely that the kind of person who allows their dog to attack passers-by is also going to be the kind of person who lies to cover their own backside?


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone 

Thought I would look in before i go outside to enjoy the sun.
Eileen and Shell i willlet the woman know about a trap and see if i can entice him over to mine when and if he shows up again I know she is so worried over him a he is ten and his half sister is pining badly as is her 2 year old son who keeps asking where jasper has gone to I really feel for her I know i would be beside myself with worry.
Luxy you are protected by the data protection act so the warden cannot give oyur details to the woman you have put in acomplaint about. She can file a complaint at being reported but she cant have oyur details. Havng said that it would not be the first time personal details on a complaint have been given out by someone who shouldnt have done so. Hopefully she wont find out but if she does and tries to cause problems or get revenge on you it is your right to make complaint to the police and have an harrassment or injunction aken out against her which can result in her being formally charged if she breaks whatever is given to her
Hope this helps


----------



## Luxy

sammy1969 said:


> Luxy you are protected by the data protection act so the warden cannot give oyur details to the woman you have put in acomplaint about. She can file a complaint at being reported but she cant have oyur details. Havng said that it would not be the first time personal details on a complaint have been given out by someone who shouldnt have done so. Hopefully she wont find out but if she does and tries to cause problems or get revenge on you it is your right to make complaint to the police and have an harrassment or injunction aken out against her which can result in her being formally charged if she breaks whatever is given to her
> Hope this helps


Thanks for that! It's good to know, it's a relief!

I think that's enough complaining from me for the moment, it's too nice out! Is everyone over there having nice weather today? Sammy, I'm assuming you are if you're going out to enjoy it! :2thumb:


----------



## Luxy

It's quiet here today...

ECHO
<<ECHO>>
<<ECHO>>
<<ECHO>>​


----------



## Shell195

Must all be out enjoying the sunshine:lol2:
This thread is upsetting me:bash:
 Serious Kitten Tummy Trouble!!!!!!!!!!   (







1 2 3 ... Last Page)


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> Must all be out enjoying the sunshine:lol2:
> This thread is upsetting me:bash:
> image Serious Kitten Tummy Trouble!!!!!!!!!!   (image 1 2 3 ... Last Page)


I have to say, the way she's described how he's trying to eat sounds exactly like the way Charlie used to eat, and the way he still does sometimes. While he does struggle with his weight (keeping it on) he's never vomited or had diarrhoea in his life. All the vet visits we've had have come up with nothing. I can't understand what's wrong with this girl's little kitten.

Vets can give wrong diagnoses. There are a few I know that I wouldn't trust with a goldfish. I once witnessed a vet, an old neighbour of mine, firing a kitten a few hundred feet over some trees because it wouldn't stop trying to get in his window and he didn't like cats. He assured me that it was fine, cats are agile and the impact when it landed wouldn't do damage. :gasp:

Needless to say, I wouldn't recommend going to him for advice.


----------



## temerist

just woke up :blush:

sneaking to the chip shop before my daughter gets home :whistling2:

BRB


----------



## tomwilson

anyone around

i've just got back from work


----------



## temerist

back


mmmmmmmmmmm chips


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> back
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmm chips


 wish i had some chips


----------



## Shell195

I have vege pizza and coleslaw


----------



## sammy1969

YEp Luxy I'm back in now from enjoying the afternoon sun.Had a water fight with GLyn lol which is fun and yep I am a 40 year old child at times.

Still no sign of the missing Jasper but he was spotted in the area this morning which is good news 
Ian i am jealous of you having chips lol not sure what we are going to have tonight. Glad everythign wn well with the op hun
Have just been given a load of cat food as the womans cat wont eat the flavour so my three are having it as a treat.


----------



## ami_j

im having chicken burger and chips lol just waiting for it to arrive
i hate ordering cos im soooo indecisive...typical libran:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i've been in the garden with the male beardy for half an hour


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> im having chicken burger and chips lol just waiting for it to arrive
> i hate ordering cos im soooo indecisive...typical libran:lol2:


 theres no take aways in speke was loads by my old flat


----------



## Luxy

tomwilson said:


> i've been in the garden with the male beardy for half an hour


Aw! Has he been enjoying the sunshine?


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> Aw! Has he been enjoying the sunshine?


 yeah but it got a bit breezy so i've taken him in now, his claws have got quite long now though and hes left a fair few scratches


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> theres no take aways in speke was loads by my old flat


that sucks


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> that sucks


 theres a couple of chippys but there not any good


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> im having chicken burger and chips lol just waiting for it to arrive
> i hate ordering cos im soooo indecisive...typical libran:lol2:


Oh i know imagine having two in the home most of the time and three or four when you go to visit family lol most of Glyns family are librans as am i lol.

Tom bet he enjoyes that it has been lovely out here butnot quite warmenough to take the snakes outside


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> theres a couple of chippys but there not any good





sammy1969 said:


> Oh i know imagine having two in the home most of the time and three or four when you go to visit family lol most of Glyns family are librans as am i lol.
> 
> Tom bet he enjoyes that it has been lovely out here butnot quite warmenough to take the snakes outside


LOL how do you get anything done with two librans in the house :lol2:
i live with a virgo :| haha


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> LOL how do you get anything done with two librans in the house :lol2:
> i live with a virgo :| haha


Now there is a good question everything has to be debated first lol the current one is what we are going to have for dinner tonight we still cant make up our minds and only be trying to decide for an hour


----------



## freekygeeky

Well I've been ok for ages, I've been in Le Mans France watching the 24 hour racing 

I had my interview in London, for the Live in Nanny job 
Went well, i have an interview with the family on sunday, and that will be the deciding day 
I'm rather excited 

Got my results for uni though, pretty much did sh*te.


----------



## sammy1969

freekygeeky said:


> Well I've been ok for ages, I've been in Le Mans France watching the 24 hour racing
> 
> I had my interview in London, for the Live in Nanny job
> Went well, i have an interview with the family on sunday, and that will be the deciding day
> I'm rather excited


Hope everthing goes well for oyu on Sunday hun


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Now there is a good question everything has to be debated first lol the current one is what we are going to have for dinner tonight we still cant make up our minds and only be trying to decide for an hour


lol its hard work isnt it 
bloody takeaway hasnt sent my mums chips and cos they are busy they wont:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

sammy1969 said:


> Hope everthing goes well for oyu on Sunday hun


thankyou


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lol its hard work isnt it
> bloody takeaway hasnt sent my mums chips and cos they are busy they wont:bash:


Thats not good they should do or refund you the cost of them at least as it is there mistake 
Your welcome


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Well I've been ok for ages, I've been in Le Mans France watching the 24 hour racing
> 
> *I had my interview in London, for the Live in Nanny job *
> *Went well, i have an interview with the family on sunday, and that will be the deciding day*
> I'm rather excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my results for uni though, pretty much did sh*te.


 

Sounds promising Gina, fingers crossed for you:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thats not good they should do or refund you the cost of them at least as it is there mistake
> Your welcome


well they come with the meal my mum was having, they said they will knock it off the next bill....cos they think we would wanna order again with that treatment!!!!


good luck gina


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Sounds promising Gina, fingers crossed for you:2thumb:





ami_j said:


> well they come with the meal my mum was having, they said they will knock it off the next bill....cos they think we would wanna order again with that treatment!!!!
> 
> 
> good luck gina


thankyou


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i will breed you one jen  should have two pairs soon , its just waiting on them growing up lol


Woo hoo! :2thumb:



temerist said:


> hi everyone hope your well
> 
> feeling abit better now, bit sore and achey but nothing too serious :lol2:
> 
> im laying in bed relaxing at my daughters at the moment


Welcome back, Ian!! Glad you're doing well... {{{hugs}}}

Good luck, Gina!! :no1:

Just back from Gary's Nan's funeral.... His cousin did a really nice eulogy.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Woo hoo! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Ian!! Glad you're doing well... {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Good luck, Gina!! :no1:
> 
> Just back from Gary's Nan's funeral.... His cousin did a really nice eulogy.


hey jen  yeah once i can sort that out for you i will 
ive never been to a funeral , i bet it helps a little to be able to say goodbye though


----------



## Amalthea

It upsets me that I wasn't able to go to my own Grandpa or PahPa's funerals....


----------



## Shell195

Hi Jen,at least his nan has now been laid to rest, very sad though


----------



## izzey

Good luck Gina
We only have one takeaway that will deliver out here and they always mess the order up.
We had fish and chips at skegness today


----------



## tomwilson

glad it went well jen i always remember people asking how my dads was and its a bit like it was a funeral, is there such a thing as a nice funeral?
hope your both ok and garys family



ami_j said:


> hey jen  yeah once i can sort that out for you i will
> ive never been to a funeral , i bet it helps a little to be able to say goodbye though


 they do a bit but they cost a bomb esspecially when they expect a 20 year old to pay for it when his dad has died unexpectantly, sorry felt a bit sore there i think


----------



## temerist

:censor: there is NOTHING on the tv


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> :censor: there is NOTHING on the tv


 

You will have to stay and chat to us then:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou everyone!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Hi Jen,at least his nan has now been laid to rest, very sad though


Yeah... Was a sad day. But I get a bit irritated at funerals and such, cuz I am not religious in the least. I don't "pray" with everybody, just stand quietly. And the pastor (or vicar, priest, whatever she was) was saying that god has a time for everything... War... Kissing.... Making love... etc etc etc. I wanted to snort a bit. :blush:



tomwilson said:


> glad it went well jen i always remember people asking how my dads was and its a bit like it was a funeral, is there such a thing as a nice funeral?
> hope your both ok and garys family
> 
> 
> 
> they do a bit but they cost a bomb esspecially when they expect a 20 year old to pay for it when his dad has died unexpectantly, sorry felt a bit sore there i think


I've told Gary that I don't want a funeral. I want everything to be as cheap as possible when I die. I think it's such a waste spending so much money on somebody after they can appreciate it. I honestly don't care what happens to my body when I'm gone. I said he can donate it to science (I do like baffling doctors, so why not *lol*) or throw me off a cliff (but apparently, that's illegal :whistling2


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> You will have to stay and chat to us then:Na_Na_Na_Na:


or i could just hang myself now :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> or i could just hang myself now :whistling2:


 
Don't you love us anymore?!? *sobs*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Was a sad day. But I get a bit irritated at funerals and such, cuz I am not religious in the least. I don't "pray" with everybody, just stand quietly. And the pastor (or vicar, priest, whatever she was) was saying that god has a time for everything... War... Kissing.... Making love... etc etc etc. I wanted to snort a bit. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've told Gary that I don't want a funeral. I want everything to be as cheap as possible when I die. I think it's such a waste spending so much money on somebody after they can appreciate it. I honestly don't care what happens to my body when I'm gone. I said he can donate it to science (I do like baffling doctors, so why not *lol*) or throw me off a cliff (but apparently, that's illegal :whistling2


 
I was discussing funerals with Sophie the other day and said I wanted no God tunes played, just songs like "Time of my life" she snorted and said they could go the whole hog and play "Thriller" and they could all dance in the aisles:lol2: This would suit me fine:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

anymore? :?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> anymore? :?


 
Bad boy:bash: We thought you loved us all, instead you are using and abusing us all:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I was discussing funerals with Sophie the other day and said I wanted no God tunes played, just songs like "Time of my life" she snorted and said they could go the whole hog and play "Thriller" and they could all dance in the aisles:lol2: This would suit me fine:2thumb:


Me too..... I hate the whole "black" thing and the expense. I understand that your family will mourn your loss, but should they have to struggle to pay for it, too?!? I don't want loadsa expensive flowers that are just gonna wilt and die. And no God stuff. I'd like one of my Uncle's songs played...


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> anymore? :?


*humph*


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> :censor: there is NOTHING on the tv


the big bang theory is...its hilarious 


Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Was a sad day. But I get a bit irritated at funerals and such, cuz I am not religious in the least. I don't "pray" with everybody, just stand quietly. And the pastor (or vicar, priest, whatever she was) was saying that god has a time for everything... War... Kissing.... Making love... etc etc etc. I wanted to snort a bit. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> I've told Gary that I don't want a funeral. I want everything to be as cheap as possible when I die. I think it's such a waste spending so much money on somebody after they can appreciate it. I honestly don't care what happens to my body when I'm gone. I said he can donate it to science (I do like baffling doctors, so why not *lol*) or throw me off a cliff (but apparently, that's illegal :whistling2


oh i remember being sent to a carol service at college, this guy was a jehovahs witness so didnt have to go but i did and im an atheist , so just sat not singing for an hour and half


----------



## Amalthea

I'm Agnostic  I live as a (relatively) good person and if there is a God, I think that is enough, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I was discussing funerals with Sophie the other day and said I wanted no God tunes played, just songs like "Time of my life" she snorted and said they could go the whole hog and play "Thriller" and they could all dance in the aisles:lol2: This would suit me fine:2thumb:


 i want 'number of the beast' or 'fear of the dark' by iron maiden but i don't think i'll be getting my way :lol2: maybe i could have 'nothing else matters' by metallica


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> the big bang theory is...its hilarious


 oww i'm bleeding :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's a big Maiden fan..... If I outlive him (which I seriously doubt will happen), I'll make sure he gets GOOD music


----------



## ami_j

JENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN I WANT A PEGASUS!!!!!!
lol


----------



## temerist

ahhhhh i do love you all :grouphug:


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> JENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN I WANT A PEGASUS!!!!!!
> lol


random


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> oww i'm bleeding :lol2:


haha


OMG AND A ZEBRA! I NEEEED A ZEBRA!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I'm Agnostic  I live as a (relatively) good person and if there is a God, I think that is enough, but I'll believe it when I see it.


i'm agnostic:whistling2: i beleive in there is a god i just don't blieve i need a priest to tell me what god wants from me, and i find it insulting that i'm suposed to be waiting around for the right religion to be honest (which is what agnostic seems to intial)


----------



## sammy1969

I'm pagan lol I do beleive in something but not in the god of the bible or jesus at all


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I'm pagan lol I do beleive in something but not in the god of the bible or jesus at all


 you have to beleive in jesus there is to much historical evidence howver if you say that you do not beleive he was the son of god i would agree 100% with you.

pagan : victory:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you have to beleive in jesus there is to much historical evidence howver if you say that you do not beleive he was the son of god i would agree 100% with you.
> 
> pagan : victory:


you dont though, you dont have to believe anything


----------



## temerist

just for you Jamie :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> just for you Jamie :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image


:flrt: bless you


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> you dont though, you dont have to believe anything


 you don't have to i supose but it would be more ignorance of the facts i think but i will leave it there as its not worth an argument over and it wasn't the aim of the reply


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> you have to beleive in jesus there is to much historical evidence howver if you say that you do not beleive he was the son of god i would agree 100% with you.
> 
> pagan : victory:


I think he was a magician or something if he existed at all


----------



## feorag

Luxy said:


> Sorry Eileen, are you saying that people _are_ allowed to get someone's name if they report them? Is it a commonly done thing?


:gasp: No! I said "_I cannot believe that you report someone for anything and they are allowed to get your name_", or, re-phrased I can't believe that anyone who is reported for _anything_ is allowed to find out the name of the person who reported them


Shell195 said:


> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/buttons/firstnew.gif"]image[/URL] Serious Kitten Tummy Trouble!!!!!!!!!!   (image 1 2 3 ... Last Page)


Upsetting me too. How she can say she's had cats since she was a baby and has owned 3 cats and "knows when her cats are ill" yet has allowed this kitten to get this bad before doing anything about it and what she does is come on here and ask for suggestions! :bash: It just defies belief! 


ami_j said:


> hey jen  yeah once i can sort that out for you i will
> ive never been to a funeral , i bet it helps a little to be able to say goodbye though


I hate funerals and I've been to a few too many in my lifetime. I find it very hard to see people I love so upset (when it's someone that I wasn't close to). When it's someone I was close to then I'm the one who's upset and I hate that too! :roll:


Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Was a sad day. But I get a bit irritated at funerals and such, cuz I am not religious in the least. I don't "pray" with everybody, just stand quietly. And the pastor (or vicar, priest, whatever she was) was saying that god has a time for everything... War... Kissing.... Making love... etc etc etc. I wanted to snort a bit. :blush:
> 
> I've told Gary that I don't want a funeral. I want everything to be as cheap as possible when I die. I think it's such a waste spending so much money on somebody after they can appreciate it. I honestly don't care what happens to my body when I'm gone. I said he can donate it to science (I do like baffling doctors, so why not *lol*) or throw me off a cliff (but apparently, that's illegal :whistling2





Amalthea said:


> Me too..... I hate the whole "black" thing and the expense. I understand that your family will mourn your loss, but should they have to struggle to pay for it, too?!? I don't want loadsa expensive flowers that are just gonna wilt and die. And no God stuff. I'd like one of my Uncle's songs played...


A few years ago an Australian lady who lived in Edinburgh bought a kitten from me (Rhui McDhui - bless him! :flrt. We were the same age and just hit it off from the day I met her, although we'd been in e-mail correspondence for a couple of months before that - I really got on well with her and she came down a few times to visit the kittens and Rhui before he was ready to go, then Barry and I delivered him for her and we got on great with her husband too. Every time we went to Edinburgh we visited them and when I was dog/cat/fish/chicken sitting for my friend up there, they came over for tea and my friend and I went to them for dinner.

2 years after she got Rhui she flew home to Australia as her father was seriously ill and on the way home while waiting for her connecting flight at Gatwick she had a heart attack and died! It was a great shock and of course Barry and I really wanted to go to her funeral. She was cremated at the EdinburghCrem, but had a humanist service, which was something I'd never been to before and I loved it. There were no hymns, not a load of prayers and the person conducting it just talked about Gaynor and her life, so it was a celebration of a life, rather than a death, if that makes sense. 

I came out of there and told Barry if I died before him, then I wanted a funeral like that, no hymns and God is wonderful stuff, just everyone to celebrate the life I have led (nowhere near as successful as Gaynor - even I was amazed at what she did in her life that she never even talked about!!!). I've told him I want a cardboard coffin - no trees to be chopped down just to set on fire for me!!

You do know that, with permission, you can be buried anywhere - like in a wood somewhere?? I thought about that too, but truthfully I'd rather just be burned.


Amalthea said:


> I'm Agnostic  I live as a (relatively) good person and if there is a God, I think that is enough, but I'll believe it when I see it.


I'm the same - I just cannot deal with the hypocrasy that religion brings. I don't think you have to go to church to be a good christian or to prove you believe that there is a God, although I question if there is a God why does he make good people suffer and bad people literally get away with murder!


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I think he was a magician or something if he existed at all


 i just think he was a good man who was a very good public speaker and lies where built up around that tbh


----------



## Luxy

I don't know what I believe. Being Irish, I was born into a Catholic family, but we never practiced. I'm definitely, definitely not a follower of the Catholic faith though, my family never have been. There are so many holes in it, so many condemnations of this and that, which don't even have a reliable and definitively proven basis in the bible. For example, it's been shown that when the bible says "homosexuality is an abomination", it also says several other things are abominations, like eating meat on a Friday, or lying, or cheating. Several scholars have suggested that while it may mean it is not preferred, it is certainly doesn't make the person who does it pure evil. But the Catholic religion tends to pick and choose what it suits it at the time. The hypocrisy makes me vomit! Like the users of RFUK who feel free to abuse their status and attack other people's methods of animal keeping, then turn out to be hoarders themselves!

I believe there is something, but I don't know what. I sent a letter to the parish priest saying that I wished to renounce Catholicism a while back, but apparently I have to meet him in person if I want to be officially stricken from their records. Probably so he'll get a chance to tell me what a sinner I am for considering it too!

I have a question! Do we have any Scottish users in cat chat, or is anyone here close to anyone Scottish?


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you don't have to i supose but it would be more ignorance of the facts i think but i will leave it there as its not worth an argument over and it wasn't the aim of the reply


you kno me and my devils advocate lol 
many christians are ignorant of the facts that the planet has been around longer than the bible says- i remember watching a show where they went to a creationalist museum it was going on the basis that the world has only been around a few thousand years (or whatever the amount they believe is) but carbon dating, fossils and fossil fuels all show millions of years of the world


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :gasp: No! I said "_I cannot believe that you report someone for anything and they are allowed to get your name_", or, re-phrased I can't believe that anyone who is reported for _anything_ is allowed to find out the name of the person who reported themUpsetting me too. How she can say she's had cats since she was a baby and has owned 3 cats and "knows when her cats are ill" yet has allowed this kitten to get this bad before doing anything about it and what she does is come on here and ask for suggestions! :bash: It just defies belief!
> I hate funerals and I've been to a few too many in my lifetime. I find it very hard to see people I love so upset (when it's someone that I wasn't close to). When it's someone I was close to then I'm the one who's upset and I hate that too! :roll:
> 
> 
> A few years ago an Australian lady who lived in Edinburgh bought a kitten from me (Rhui McDuih - bless him! :flrt. We were the same age and just hit it off from the day I met her, although we'd been in e-mail correspondence for a couple of months before that - I really got on well with her and she came down a few times to visit the kittens and Rhui before he was ready to go, then Barry and I delivered him for her and we got on great with her husband too. Every time we went to Edinburgh we visited them and when I was dog/cat/fish/chicken sitting for my friend up there, they came over for tea and my friend and I went to them for dinner.
> 
> 2 years after she got Rhui she flew home to Australia as her father was seriously ill and on the way home while waiting for her connecting flight at Gatwick she had a heart attack and died! It was a great shock and of course Barry and I really wanted to go to her funeral. She was cremated at the EdinburghCrem, but had a humanist service, which was something I'd never been to before and I loved it. There were no hymns, not a load of prayers and the person conducting it just talked about Gaynor and her life, so it was a celebration of a life, rather than a death, if that makes sense.
> 
> I came out of there and told Barry if I died before him, then I wanted a funeral like that, no hymns and God is wonderful stuff, just everyone to celebrate the life I have led (nowhere near as successful as Gaynor - even I was amazed at what she did in her life that she never even talked about!!!). I've told him I want a cardboard coffin - no trees to be chopped down just to set on fire for me!!
> 
> You do know that, with permission, you can be buried anywhere - like in a wood somewhere?? I thought about that too, but truthfully I'd rather just be burned.I'm the same - I just cannot deal with the hypocrasy that religion brings. I don't think you have to go to church to be a good christian or to prove you believe that there is a God, although I question if there is a God why does he make good people suffer and bad people literally get away with murder!


im the same eileen , dont see the point on buying a fancy coffin just to be cremated. once im gone , i dont care what happens to my body , once whatever useable organs have been removed for others use anyway


----------



## feorag

As I said in my post just before you I hate the hypocrasy of religion and sadly I think the Catholic religion is the worst of all. Over the years they've done awful things in the name of religion. Those Mary Magdalen homes I just can't believe the nuns could be as cruel as they were to young girls just because they got pregnant - and some of them were pregnant as the result of rape - not exactly their choice!

It actually makes me very angry indeed! :bash:

Luxy I'm just about the closest to Scotland of our "addicted to being on here every day" chatterers, being about 50 mile from the border. Ashley and Jules both live in Scotland but aren't on here every day like me. I also have a few friends up there too.

Why are you asking?


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i just think he was a good man who was a very good public speaker and lies where built up around that tbh


Ithink i would agree with that analysis I am not sure they were lies as such though just stories or chinese wihispers shall we say as there was no writers to put his story to paper till much later from what I can tell


----------



## temerist

hostel part 2 is on, anyone seen it, is it any good?


----------



## Luxy

feorag said:


> As I said in my post just before you I hate the hypocrasy of religion and sadly I think the Catholic religion is the worst of all. Over the years they've done awful things in the name of religion. Those Mary Magdalen homes I just can't believe the nuns could be as cruel as they were to young girls just because they got pregnant - and some of them were pregnant as the result of rape - not exactly their choice!
> 
> It actually makes me very angry indeed! :bash:
> 
> Luxy I'm just about the closest to Scotland of our "addicted to being on here every day" chatterers, being about 50 mile from the border. Ashley and Jules both live in Scotland but aren't on here every day like me. I also have a few friends up there too.
> 
> Why are you asking?


I know, they're unbelievable. Even day to day life for the people who didn't have to be locked away in places like that was unreal. When my Mum was younger she went to a Catholic school run by nuns. They were like demons. My Mum has dyscalculia, meaning she just cannot grasp maths, something as simple as 5x6 will stump her completely, even if she's given paper to work it out on. However the nuns simply labeled her as a dunce. She told me on one occasion at the beginning of class she was called up to the chalkboard to solve a problem. She just couldn't do it. So the nun made her stand there for a full 50 minute class, chalk poised against the board, until she knew. It makes me sick. And that kind of thing is mild compared to some of the things they've done, as we all know.

The reason I ask is that I'm part of a group who send messages to soldiers and marines at war. Not in support of war, but in support of _them_, as people, giving up their lives for the sake of others. I was asked if I knew anyone Scottish who might contribute a postcard to a specific soldier. Just a note to say that the Scottish people haven't forgotten about him. The Scots Guards have a proud history as it is, and there are some serving in Afghanistan at the moment too. I was told it would mean the world to him to receive just some small token of appreciation. It's this guy's third time being deployed, and he's going to miss his first wedding anniversary in September.


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> hostel part 2 is on, anyone seen it, is it any good?


I have and yes it is good if you liked the first one wil like this one too apart from the ending especially as you are male and thats all i am gong to say on the subject lol


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> hostel part 2 is on, anyone seen it, is it any good?


not seen it, the first was good if gory, ive heard the second is worse


sammy1969 said:


> I have and yes it is good if you liked the first one wil like this one too apart from the ending especially as you are male and thats all i am gong to say on the subject lol


lol ive heard what happens


----------



## Carla-Jade

sammy1969 said:


> I have and yes it is good if you liked the first one wil like this one too apart from the ending especially as you are male and thats all i am gong to say on the subject lol


oooh that sounds interesting... i saw the first one. im new here btw- i was recommened to come say hi here :jump:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> not seen it, the first was good if gory, ive heard the second is worse
> 
> lol ive heard what happens


the second one is more gory in certain respects although the storyline may not be so good as such worth watching for the ending though lol


----------



## temerist

ive not actually seen the first one, i thought i had till i described it to someone, turned out it was actually saw i watched. dont mind gore but prefer proper old horror films, these new ones arent scarey

blood + gore sadly doesnt equal horror

ill give it a go, see if its any good


----------



## sammy1969

Carla-Jade said:


> oooh that sounds interesting... i saw the first one. im new here btw- i was recommened to come say hi here :jump:


It is lol i wont spoil it by saying what happens though


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> ive not actually seen the first one, i thought i had till i described it to someone, turned out it was actually saw i watched. dont mind gore but prefer proper old horror films, these new ones arent scarey
> 
> blood + gore sadly doesnt equal horror
> 
> ill give it a go, see if its any good


It is not as good as the old horror films which I love too but it is very gory worth a watch and although it does follow on from the first one at the start it can be seen without seeing the first one


----------



## Carla-Jade

im right into my horror films, watched first one with my dad when i was a baby of 4! so im used to them but i still cant get enough!


----------



## sammy1969

Carla-Jade said:


> im right into my horror films, watched first one with my dad when i was a baby of 4! so im used to them but i still cant get enough!


yeah i am too i have loads to many to name but love the classics of which i have a few


----------



## Carla-Jade

sammy1969 said:


> yeah i am too i have loads to many to name but love the classics of which i have a few


 
still think the origional psycho is brilliant but the shining with jack nicholson is my favourite!


----------



## ami_j

Carla-Jade said:


> oooh that sounds interesting... i saw the first one. im new here btw- i was recommened to come say hi here :jump:


ooo freshmeat....i mean hi new person ^^ haha


sammy1969 said:


> the second one is more gory in certain respects although the storyline may not be so good as such worth watching for the ending though lol


lol i lovethe japanese films, some have gore but its more subtle and i find that more chilling


----------



## Carla-Jade

ami_j said:


> ooo freshmeat....i mean hi new person ^^ haha
> 
> lol i lovethe japanese films, some have gore but its more subtle and i find that more chilling


yep fresh meat i am :lol2: oooh yeah japanese films are great


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> ooo freshmeat....i mean hi new person ^^ haha
> 
> lol i lovethe japanese films, some have gore but its more subtle and i find that more chilling


japanese films are the best

jap version of the ring, fantastic

have you seen audition


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah the japanese films are good i cant watch the shining it gives me nightmares but psycho is brilliant


----------



## temerist

Carla-Jade said:


> yep fresh meat i am :lol2: oooh yeah japanese films are great


u wanna be careful in this thread the girls are a right bunch of pervs and slappers


----------



## feorag

Luxy said:


> I know, they're unbelievable. Even day to day life for the people who didn't have to be locked away in places like that was unreal. When my Mum was younger she went to a Catholic school run by nuns. They were like demons. My Mum has dyscalculia, meaning she just cannot grasp maths, something as simple as 5x6 will stump her completely, even if she's given paper to work it out on. However the nuns simply labeled her as a dunce. She told me on one occasion at the beginning of class she was called up to the chalkboard to solve a problem. She just couldn't do it. So the nun made her stand there for a full 50 minute class, chalk poised against the board, until she knew. It makes me sick. And that kind of thing is mild compared to some of the things they've done, as we all know.


To be honest I think these convent schools and Mary Magdalen homes were refuges for power hungry sadists!



Luxy said:


> The reason I ask is that I'm part of a group who send messages to soldiers and marines at war. Not in support of war, but in support of _them_, as people, giving up their lives for the sake of others. I was asked if I knew anyone Scottish who might contribute a postcard to a specific soldier. Just a note to say that the Scottish people haven't forgotten about him. The Scots Guards have a proud history as it is, and there are some serving in Afghanistan at the moment too. I was told it would mean the world to him to receive just some small token of appreciation. It's this guy's third time being deployed, and he's going to miss his first wedding anniversary in September.


I know the Scots Guards have a proud history and even when soldiers leave the regiment they retain their loyalty. A friend of mine was a helicopter pilot and he got the DFC in the Falklands War for personally rescuing 3 trapped and injured Scots Guards from Tumbedown Mountain. His altimeter (or whatever they're called in helicopters if it's not that) was broken and they were flying in heavy snow and couldn't basically see the ground. The helicopters were told not to go back to Tumbledown because it was too dangerous, but he ignored the order and flew in and rescued these 3 men - his answer was "they're my brothers", because his first regiment was the Scots Guards.

Do you know where this guy is from? I'm sure Jules or Ashley would send him a postcard.



Carla-Jade said:


> oooh that sounds interesting... i saw the first one. im new here btw- i was recommened to come say hi here :jump:


Hi back - and welcome! :lol2:

Speak for yourself Ian! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> u wanna be careful in this thread the girls are a right bunch of pervs and slappers


 
:gasp: Nope, thats not right, the correct phrase is YOU are the perv and we SLAP you:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Carla-Jade said:


> yep fresh meat i am :lol2: oooh yeah japanese films are great





temerist said:


> japanese films are the best
> 
> jap version of the ring, fantastic
> 
> have you seen audition


yes!!!! omg i watched it and was like this isnt so bad, weird though, then the last five mins i was like :gasp: same with ringu 
have you seen battle royale? and ichi the killer?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Nope, thats not right, the correct phrase is YOU are the perv and we SLAP you:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> u wanna be careful in this thread the girls are a right bunch of pervs and slappers


Hey cheeky I am not a perv or a slapper and to think i stuck up for oyu the other day lmao you bad man


----------



## Shell195

You lot watch to much TV:whistling2:
I love horror films but not slasher type movies, I prefer the supernatural type ones

:welcome: Carla-Jade, I told you it was nice on here, just dont forget your hard hat when venturing to other threads:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> japanese films are the best
> 
> jap version of the ring, fantastic
> 
> have you seen audition


I havent seen audition but have both the ring films original from japan great movies


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> You lot watch to much TV:whistling2:
> I love horror films but not slasher type movies, I prefer the supernatural type ones
> 
> :welcome: Carla-Jade, I told you it was nice on here, just dont forget your hard hat when venturing to other threads:whistling2:


 ringu is a supernatural one 
the ring, the american version is a bit pony :lol2:
omg the american version of the grudge scared the bejeezus outta me :gasp: im not even going to try watching the japanese one


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> yes!!!! omg i watched it and was like this isnt so bad, weird though, then the last five mins i was like :gasp: same with ringu
> have you seen battle royale? and ichi the killer?


both battle royale's are good think they should do this to some kids lol


----------



## Luxy

feorag said:


> I know the Scots Guards have a proud history and even when soldiers leave the regiment they retain their loyalty. A friend of mine was a helicopter pilot and he got the DFC in the Falklands War for personally rescuing 3 trapped and injured Scots Guards from Tumbedown Mountain. His altimeter (or whatever they're called in helicopters if it's not that) was broken and they were flying in heavy snow and couldn't basically see the ground. The helicopters were told not to go back to Tumbledown because it was too dangerous, but he ignored the order and flew in and rescued these 3 men - his answer was "they're my brothers", because his first regiment was the Scots Guards.
> 
> Do you know where this guy is from? I'm sure Jules or Ashley would send him a postcard.


Wow. That's unbelievable, what a person your friend is. When you've had a bad day and have dealt with feckers causing trouble, then you hear a story like that and realise there are some really amazing, totally selfless and genuinely _good_ people in the world, it makes you feel all warm & fuzzy inside.

That is just fantastic, it would be so lovely if you sould find someone to send him a little note! I'm really grateful on behalf of the guy who asked me! :2thumb: I have an address here, I'll actually post the whole letter I got;

_Hi Lucy,

I have a favor to ask of you. You are under no obligation to provide _ _
it. I am making a post card album for CPT Joey. A post card album 
consists of people sending postcards from every state in America and 
as many foreign countries as possible. I would dearly love to have 
one from Scotland. The Scot's Guards have served bravely and with 
honor in Afghanistan and I would like for Joey to know that people in 
Scotland have not forgotten about him. This is his 3rd deployment. 
I supported him in his last one which was in Iraq and now he is in 
Afghanistan. He was married this last Sept. and will miss his first 
anniversary.

If you decide to send me a postcard, please write a note on it _ _
thanking him for his service etc and send it to:

CPT Joey_ _
c/0 Bobbie Cogswell
1938 Capri Circle
Wichita, Ks 67207
USA

I know he will be thrilled to know that you guys have not forgotten _ _
our soldiers.

Bobbie Cogswell_ 

That's all I have, if you think Jules or Ashley could write something simple for Joey, sent to Bobbie on his behalf, that would be so lovely!


----------



## Shell195

I find nuns quite scary and a bit evil tbh:whip:


THAT kitten thread is really playing on my mind, poor sod doesnt stand a chance


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> :welcome: Carla-Jade, I told you it was nice on here, just dont forget your hard hat when venturing to other threads:whistling2:


 :notworthy:Best piece of advice you'll EVER get here Carla-Jade! Don't forget it!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> both battle royale's are good think they should do this to some kids lol


brutal :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I find nuns quite scary and a bit evil tbh:whip:
> 
> 
> THAT kitten thread is really playing on my mind, poor sod doesnt stand a chance


I must admit i have jsut read it and i am so worried for this kitten I am not sure what to make of the op at all and having seen the pic of him I dont think he is going to make it if she doesnt gethim some proper treatment.If I were nearer I would be going to get him and take him to my vets as soemthing just does not sound right to me and they dont seem to want to take the advice being given to them


----------



## temerist

can you give hamster food to a rabbit?


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> brutal :lol2:


Yeah I can be lol mind oyu wiht some of the kids round here its not surprising at least two have asbos fro driving mini motos and motor bikes on pavements etc


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> can you give hamster food to a rabbit?


I have done in an emergency but it is good for them to have it all the time and i dont think it is recommended


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> can you give hamster food to a rabbit?


the seeds and nuts wouldnt be much good for it...probably best to give it some veg or something. maybe take the seeds and nuts out


----------



## temerist

so one meal wont hurt them then lol i just fed my daughters rabbits hamster food by accident lol


----------



## Carla-Jade

Luxy said:


> :notworthy:Best piece of advice you'll EVER get here Carla-Jade! Don't forget it!


oooh yes it is! been bitten from some horrid people when i joined like 3 days ago! shell is the only reason i came back at all !


----------



## sammy1969

No it shouldnt hurt at all i have done the same thing before with no ill effects


----------



## Luxy

sammy1969 said:


> I must admit i have jsut read it and i am so worried for this kitten I am not sure what to make of the op at all and having seen the pic of him I dont think he is going to make it if she doesnt gethim some proper treatment.If I were nearer I would be going to get him and take him to my vets as soemthing just does not sound right to me and they dont seem to want to take the advice being given to them


I read that thread earlier when Shell mentioned it, but I hadn't seen the photo. That poor little guy, he's so incredibly thin. Surely she should've noticed him getting into that state? I mean, Charlie has had his eating problems, but he's never been _underweight_, just not as fat as I'd like! There's no excuse for allowing an animal to get that thin, he looks so malnourished.

You guys, if you're into Asian horror, you_ need_ to see Kairo, the Japanese version of Pulse. It has _the_ scariest scene I've ever seen in a horror movie, and I've seen a lot of horror movies. It's not gory, it's just psychologically tErRiFiYiNg!!! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Carla-Jade said:


> oooh yes it is! been bitten from some horrid people when i joined like 3 days ago! shell is the only reason i came back at all !


some people on here can be very brutal but on this thread everyone is brilliant if it werent for here i wouldnt post at all lol


----------



## sammy1969

Luxy said:


> I read that thread earlier when Shell mentioned it, but I hadn't seen the photo. That poor little guy, he's so incredibly thin. Surely she should've noticed him getting into that state? I mean, Charlie has had his eating problems, but he's never been _underweight_, just not as fat as I'd like! There's no excuse for allowing an animal to get that thin, he looks so malnourished.
> 
> You guys, if you're into Asian horror, you_ need_ to see Kairo, the Japanese version of Pulse. It has _the_ scariest scene I've ever seen in a horror movie, and I've seen a lot of horror movies. It's not gory, it's just psychologically tErRiFiYiNg!!! :gasp:


I couldnt beleive how small and thin he is either mine have never been like that even when they had problems i would of taken him straight to a vet too there is no excuse for it really


----------



## Luxy

Carla-Jade said:


> oooh yes it is! been bitten from some horrid people when i joined like 3 days ago! shell is the only reason i came back at all !


Ignore those people. There are know-it-alls and just plain bad eggs on every forum.
If you can't trust a person to help and advise you without judging you, how can you be sure you trust the advice they give you?


----------



## ami_j

why are hamsters insane lol


----------



## Luxy

ami_j said:


> why are hamsters insane lol


What happened? :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> why are hamsters insane lol


coz they can be lol


----------



## feorag

Luxy said:


> Wow. That's unbelievable, what a person your friend is. When you've had a bad day and have dealt with feckers causing trouble, then you hear a story like that and realise there are some really amazing, totally selfless and genuinely _good_ people in the world, it makes you feel all warm & fuzzy inside.


Sam was a one off I can tell you. I worked as a temp for his wife at the TSB Trust Company when I lived in Hampshire and we became good friends. He was renowned for making outrageous statements and when she went home and told him she was working with a Geordie lass, he said "there wouldn't have been any geordies if a Scotsman hadn't raped a pig!!" :gasp: 

I invited them over for dinner one evening and sat a bread bun on my coke boiler for a week before they came. Served the starter and gave him the rock hard bun and said "there's a nice meal from someone whose mother was a pig!" :lol2: You should have seen his face he was absolutely mortified!! 

The first time I visited them he answered the door and he had fluffy dog slippers on - I thought WTF is he wearing. Carol said it was because he tried to embarrass her in a shoe shop by asking for slippers with a dog's face on like the children's slippers, so she made him a pair and made him wear them!

Carol and I became very close when he was away in the Falklands and I had decided to end my marriage, but was trying to sell my house, so we spent a lot of time together. By the time Sam got back from the war, I was living up here with Barry and they came up here for a weekend. Carol had told me on the phone that he was having awful nightmares and shouting out in his sleep about his altemeter and that he couldn't see, so she knew he'd had a tough time, but she said he wouldn't talk to her about it. We went out for a drink and while Barry had Carol diverted he sat and told me awful stories about things that had happened and things that he'd seen, because he felt he couldn't tell Carol the full horror in case it ever happened again and he had to go to war! 

I have the utmost respect for any soldier who goes to war for a cause.



Luxy said:


> That's all I have, if you think Jules or Ashley could write something simple for Joey, sent to Bobbie on his behalf, that would be so lovely!


I'm sure I'll have a postcard from Scotland somewhere if I scratch around, would it help if I sent one??

If I have it'll be from the west coast, so maybe Jules or Ashley would send one from the east coast??


Shell195 said:


> THAT kitten thread is really playing on my mind, poor sod doesnt stand a chance





Luxy said:


> I read that thread earlier when Shell mentioned it, but I hadn't seen the photo. That poor little guy, he's so incredibly thin. Surely she should've noticed him getting into that state? I mean, Charlie has had his eating problems, but he's never been _underweight_, just not as fat as I'd like! There's no excuse for allowing an animal to get that thin, he looks so malnourished.


I think that kitten isn't 4 months old to be honest. I think it's been taken away from its mother before it has been properly weaned and that's why it's not been eating properly.


----------



## ami_j

Luxy said:


> What happened? :mf_dribble:


one of my hams, will jump in her ball if i open the cage and put it at the entrance, tried to hold her and she jumped off me so she could run around 


sammy1969 said:


> coz they can be lol


lol true 
tip for you hun, forgot to tell you this , when my hamsters where having babies, from about day ten , til the babies where three weeks old , i would give them extra sunflower seeds to help with lactation


----------



## sammy1969

yeah will haveto get some in as i ate the last of them lol the other day


----------



## Luxy

feorag said:


> Sam was a one off I can tell you. I worked as a temp for his wife at the TSB Trust Company when I lived in Hampshire and we became good friends. He was renowned for making outrageous statements and when she went home and told him she was working with a Geordie lass, he said "there wouldn't have been any geordies if a Scotsman hadn't raped a pig!!" :gasp:
> 
> I invited them over for dinner one evening and sat a bread bun on my coke boiler for a week before they came. Served the starter and gave him the rock hard bun and said "there's a nice meal from someone whose mother was a pig!" :lol2: You should have seen his face he was absolutely mortified!!
> 
> The first time I visited them he answered the door and he had fluffy dog slippers on - I thought WTF is he wearing. Carol said it was because he tried to embarrass her in a shoe shop by asking for slippers with a dog's face on like the children's slippers, so she made him a pair and made him wear them!
> 
> Carol and I became very close when he was away in the Falklands and I had decided to end my marriage, but was trying to sell my house, so we spent a lot of time together. By the time Sam got back from the war, I was living up here with Barry and they came up here for a weekend. Carol had told me on the phone that he was having awful nightmares and shouting out in his sleep about his altemeter and that he couldn't see, so she knew he'd had a tough time, but she said he wouldn't talk to her about it. We went out for a drink and while Barry had Carol diverted he sat and told me awful stories about things that had happened and things that he'd seen, because he felt he couldn't tell Carol the full horror in case it ever happened again and he had to go to war!
> 
> I have the utmost respect for any soldier who goes to war for a cause.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have a postcard from Scotland somewhere if I scratch around, would it help if I sent one??
> 
> If I have it'll be from the west coast, so maybe Jules or Ashley would send one from the east coast??
> 
> I think that kitten isn't 4 months old to be honest. I think it's been taken away from its mother before it has been properly weaned and that's why it's not been eating properly.


Wow, reading that actually had me in tears. My brother's here and I tried to read it aloud to him and burst out crying.

If you're able to send cards from both sides, please do! All the support these men, and women, can get means so much, although I know I don't need to tell you that! Thank you so much in advance!

I'm going to have to go to bed now guys. I hope you all enjoy the rest of the night, and thank you again Eileen for offering to help out!

:grouphug:


----------



## tomwilson

Carla-Jade said:


> oooh yes it is! been bitten from some horrid people when i joined like 3 days ago! shell is the only reason i came back at all !


 can i ask if you made a thread about breeding and if you answer i won't ask anything else about it


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> Wow, reading that actually had me in tears. My brother's here and I tried to read it aloud to him and burst out crying.
> 
> If you're able to send cards from both sides, please do! All the support these men, and women, can get means so much, although I know I don't need to tell you that! Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> I'm going to have to go to bed now guys. I hope you all enjoy the rest of the night, and thank you again Eileen for offering to help out!
> 
> :grouphug:


 night luxy


----------



## sammy1969

I must admi he doesnt look like a four month old to me either i would of thought about four or five weeks which is far to young to be away from its mum
Night Luxy


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> do they not everything ihave read before always says they do


Nah, Yellow-Bellies are very hardy & they are fine with unheated water, just a basking spot & UV needed.


----------



## sammy1969

evening Col 
Ahh right wellhe definately has both of those lol


----------



## temerist

what do you get if you cross a rottweiler with a labrador???































a dog that scares the shit out of you then runs off with the loo roll :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> can i ask if you made a thread about breeding and if you answer i won't ask anything else about it


just look at what threads shes done....


Luxy said:


> Wow, reading that actually had me in tears. My brother's here and I tried to read it aloud to him and burst out crying.
> 
> If you're able to send cards from both sides, please do! All the support these men, and women, can get means so much, although I know I don't need to tell you that! Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> I'm going to have to go to bed now guys. I hope you all enjoy the rest of the night, and thank you again Eileen for offering to help out!
> 
> :grouphug:


night luxy


----------



## sammy1969

lmao how are oyu enjoyng Hostel part 2 Ian


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, Yellow-Bellies are very hardy & they are fine with unheated water, just a basking spot & UV needed.


ello col


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> what do you get if you cross a rottweiler with a labrador???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a dog that scares the shit out of you then runs off with the loo roll :lol2:


 

:lol2:


----------



## temerist

its ok so far lol


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> its ok so far lol


not long till the best bit lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Sammy & Jaime! : victory:


----------



## temerist

hate to spoil it but i have a feeling i may have seen this before, all seems familiar


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> hate to spoil it but i have a feeling i may have seen this before, all seems familiar


you will know in a little bit as most when would not forget it if they had seen it before lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Sammy & Jaime! : victory:


 hey col hows the new torts


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Sammy & Jaime! : victory:


how you doing weapon X? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hey col hows the new torts


Hiya Tom. The new tortoises were put outside in their enclosure today. They had a good old romp around sussing the new place out, & munched on the weeds growing in there. I need to think of names for them all. They did have names from the previous owner, but they were a bit odd & all began with V.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> how you doing weapon X? :lol2:


Im good thanks bub! 

Spent the day out in the garden settling the new tortoises in & watching them, then we spent the evening at a friends.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Tom. The new tortoises were put outside in their enclosure today. They had a good old romp around sussing the new place out, & munched on the weeds growing in there. I need to think of names for them all. They did have names from the previous owner, but they were a bit odd & all began with V.


:lol2: I'm sitting here trying very hard to get an image of tortoises 'romping around'. It's not coming very easily to me! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> just look at what threads shes done....


 hehe i should have done tbh but there was a reason for it. 

someone started this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/532306-why-do-people-do.htmland got flamed for it (i think not entirely unjustified tbh) but checked on it this morning and they'd ben banned so thought maybe they made a new acount and that was why, i feel a bit of an idoit now after checking carlas older posts and seen that she'd been on the furum a few days

sorry carla-jade


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: I'm sitting here trying very hard to get an image of tortoises 'romping around'. It's not coming very easily to me! :lol2:


 here you go romping torts YouTube - Giant Tortoises having fun

col name them after the x-men :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

wonders if Ian's eyes are watering lol


----------



## Shell195

I invited Carla Jade here as we chat on the pygmy hog forum and people were saying that all of RFUK was bad so I told her about our thread


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: I'm sitting here trying very hard to get an image of tortoises 'romping around'. It's not coming very easily to me! :lol2:


You'd be suprised Eileen! They can put a spurt on when they want to, & they can climb suprisingly well! One of my old tortoises could climb wire mesh 2 foot high!


----------



## temerist

*ouch!!!!!!*

the ****ing dog ate it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im good thanks bub!
> 
> Spent the day out in the garden settling the new tortoises in & watching them, then we spent the evening at a friends.


bub..bahahahaha XD
awww sounds nice 
i put shopping away and was reading a magazine but ended up falling asleep :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

hopefuly we can prove them wrong Shell as we are not all bad


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I invited Carla Jade here as we chat on the pygmy hog forum and people were saying that all of RFUK was bad so I told her about our thread


i just needed to settle my curiosity sorry agian carla jade we're not all flamers, and this threads realy nice as is the night-time thread and the random rodent chat


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> *ouch!!!!!!*
> 
> the ****ing dog ate it!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO i know revenge is sooooo sweet lol i can think of a couple of men I wouldnt mind doing that to.

Are your eyes watering and your legs firmly crossed


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> here you go romping torts YouTube - Giant Tortoises having fun
> 
> col name them after the x-men :lol2:


The thought had passed my mind Tom. Maybe the females could be called Storm, Rogue & Jubilee, but I can't think of a good female X-Men name for the last female & the male. Suggestions....


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The thought had passed my mind Tom. Maybe the females could be called Storm, Rogue & Jubilee, but I can't think of a good female X-Men name for the last female & the male. Suggestions....


psylocke, surge, arcade,havok, hellion, phoenix, polaris, northstar...


----------



## temerist

sammy1969 said:


> LMAO i know revenge is sooooo sweet lol i can think of a couple of men I wouldnt mind doing that to.
> 
> Are your eyes watering and your legs firmly crossed


im cuddeling them :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> psylocke, surge, arcade,havok, hellion, phoenix, polaris, northstar...


I thought of most of those but they just don't suit a tortoise :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> The thought had passed my mind Tom. Maybe the females could be called Storm, Rogue & Jubilee, but I can't think of a good female X-Men name for the last female & the male. Suggestions....


 boom-boom, psylock, jean grey (marvel girl)

gambit (reme), beast (hank or henry), wolverine (james, logan, patch) colosus (peter rasputin) night crawler (kurt wangner),


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> im cuddeling them :blush:


AWWWWWWWWWW they are safe lol


----------



## Cillah

Hi guys I am just about to go to bed and am typing this on my mobile. Martin made me go to bed because it's my birthday tomorrow and he has plans.. Apparently we have to go to his mums house tomorrow to get one of my presents tomorrow as he couldn't hide it here.. Wonder what it is 

Also just wanted to let Tom know that Charlie is great! When he's awake as soon as he hears you he's running out to say hi. Couldn't be without him. Martin isn't a big hamster fan but saw him sitting cross legged in front of the cage before just talking to him. Awwh


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Hi guys I am just about to go to bed and am typing this on my mobile. Martin made me go to bed because it's my birthday tomorrow and he has plans.. Apparently we have to go to his mums house tomorrow to get one of my presents tomorrow as he couldn't hide it here.. Wonder what it is
> 
> Also just wanted to let Tom know that Charlie is great! When he's awake as soon as he hears you he's running out to say hi. Couldn't be without him. Martin isn't a big hamster fan but saw him sitting cross legged in front of the cage before just talking to him. Awwh


night Cilla happy birthday for tomorrow hope yo have a great time


----------



## temerist

sammy1969 said:


> AWWWWWWWWWW they are safe lol


no they are not, not on this thread anyway, not with you bunch of vultures


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> no they are not, not on this thread anyway, not with you bunch of vultures


I do hope your not grouping me in with this mister!!! :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> no they are not, not on this thread anyway, not with you bunch of vultures


Im not a vulture and i am not interested in those lol so they are safe from me you havent upset me enough yet lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> boom-boom, psylock, jean grey (marvel girl)
> 
> gambit (reme), beast (hank or henry), wolverine (james, logan, patch) colosus (peter rasputin) night crawler (kurt wangner),


Again, I thought of most of those but they just don't fit with a tortoise.


----------



## temerist

Zoo-Man said:


> I do hope your not grouping me in with this mister!!! :devil:


no mate but id get protecting yours aswell if i were you


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Hi guys I am just about to go to bed and am typing this on my mobile. Martin made me go to bed because it's my birthday tomorrow and he has plans.. Apparently we have to go to his mums house tomorrow to get one of my presents tomorrow as he couldn't hide it here.. Wonder what it is
> 
> Also just wanted to let Tom know that Charlie is great! When he's awake as soon as he hears you he's running out to say hi. Couldn't be without him. Martin isn't a big hamster fan but saw him sitting cross legged in front of the cage before just talking to him. Awwh


have a great day hun 


temerist said:


> no they are not, not on this thread anyway, not with you bunch of vultures


LOL ok.i believe you mr boobsinsig NOT :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Again, I thought of most of those but they just don't fit with a tortoise.


juggernaut :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> no mate but id get protecting yours aswell if i were you


Now cols are perfectly safe too


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> no mate but id get protecting yours aswell if i were you


Nah, I reckon mine are perfectly safe matey, unless you & Tom are on the turn! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> someone started this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/532306-why-do-people-do.htmland got flamed for it (i think not entirely unjustified tbh) but checked on it this morning and they'd ben banned so thought maybe they made a new acount and that was why, i feel a bit of an idoit now after checking carlas older posts and seen that she'd been on the furum a few days


I'm not surprised they got flamed to be honest. What would they expect coming in as a newbie and being so aggressive about people breeding? 


Zoo-Man said:


> You'd be suprised Eileen! They can put a spurt on when they want to, & they can climb suprisingly well! One of my old tortoises could climb wire mesh 2 foot high!


Oh I know they can put a spurt on - our Confuscious could move pretty fast for a little Spur Thighed and I know they can climb, but I'm still having problem envisaging them 'romping around'.

Night Cilla - I hope you have a lovely birthday tomorrow and whatever your surprise is that it's a good 'un!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> juggernaut :lol2:


That was the only name I thought could be the one for the male, even though he is smaller than all the girl torts.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Hi guys I am just about to go to bed and am typing this on my mobile. Martin made me go to bed because it's my birthday tomorrow and he has plans.. Apparently we have to go to his mums house tomorrow to get one of my presents tomorrow as he couldn't hide it here.. Wonder what it is
> 
> Also just wanted to let Tom know that Charlie is great! When he's awake as soon as he hears you he's running out to say hi. Couldn't be without him. Martin isn't a big hamster fan but saw him sitting cross legged in front of the cage before just talking to him. Awwh


 happy birthday hun, glad hes doing ok some pictures soon please :flrt:

col how about canonball


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> happy birthday hun, glad hes doing ok some pictures soon please :flrt:
> 
> col how about canonball


Mmm, dunno...


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> That was the only name I thought could be the one for the male, even though he is smaller than all the girl torts.


got to love irony :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

You lot are very confusing I go and do things come back and the conversation has changed again:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You lot are very confusing I go and do things come back and the conversation has changed again:lol2:


Just keeping you on your toes Shell :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> You lot are very confusing I go and do things come back and the conversation has changed again:lol2:


AWWW sorry Shell dont mean to confuse you lol


----------



## temerist

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, I reckon mine are perfectly safe matey, unless you & Tom are on the turn! :lol2:


ermmmmm :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> ermmmmm :blush:


 :lol2: your ok dude clark can keep yours


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: your ok dude clark can keep yours


lol love this comment


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> ermmmmm :blush:


Don't worry Ian, you can talk to me if you need to, I'll understand! :lol2:

And accept my friend request on Facebook you buggar!!! :devil:


----------



## feorag

Well I'm off to bed now. Meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow and Baz and I are now officially 'on holiday'!

Got nowt planned and nowhere to go, but we are 'on holiday'! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: your ok dude clark can keep yours


Thanks Tom, I love you too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Well I'm off to bed now. Meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow and Baz and I are now officially 'on holiday'!
> 
> Got nowt planned and nowhere to go, but we are 'on holiday'! :lol2:


NIght Eileen sleep well


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well I'm off to bed now. Meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow and Baz and I are now officially 'on holiday'!
> 
> Got nowt planned and nowhere to go, but we are 'on holiday'! :lol2:


night eileen


----------



## temerist

hi Eileen

nite Eileen xxxx

I havent been on facebook for ages, hang on ill log in


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen hope you have a great holiday:2thumb: (even if you are at home:lol2


----------



## sammy1969

I sent you one to Ian lol coz i love to stalk everyone


----------



## Shell195

Night people x


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell sleep well


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Night people x


 night shell


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night people x


night shell 


hmm is 2am too late to go for a soak...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Shell : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> night shell
> 
> 
> hmm is 2am too late to go for a soak...


 depends how tired you feel


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> depends how tired you feel


well not very lol


----------



## sammy1969

Then you should be safe hun me I wouldnt be as i have been up for nearly 36 hours now


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> night shell
> 
> 
> hmm is 2am too late to go for a soak...


 
probably but seeing as its only 1am you should be ok :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Then you should be safe hun me I wouldnt be as i have been up for nearly 36 hours now


i fell asleep on the sofa earlier :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i fell asleep on the sofa earlier :lol2:


maybe not such a good idea then lol


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> probably but seeing as its only 1am you should be ok :lol2:


but i want to watch the programme about animal passports at 1


just checked its not on  might go at one after all 

seeing as ian wants rid of me :'(


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> maybe not such a good idea then lol


nooo means im not so tired now


----------



## temerist

who said anything about wanting rid of you???


im joining you :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> who said anything about wanting rid of you???
> 
> 
> im joining you :whistling2:


Eh up!!! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> who said anything about wanting rid of you???
> 
> 
> im joining you :whistling2:


Tut tut tut now now Ian lol


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> who said anything about wanting rid of you???
> 
> 
> im joining you :whistling2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


:rotfl:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Eh up!!! :gasp:





sammy1969 said:


> Tut tut tut now now Ian lol


halp?


----------



## temerist

and on that note :lol2:

i too am off to bed. goodnight all x x


----------



## sammy1969

LOL is that a request for help by some chance


----------



## sammy1969

Night Ian sleep well


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Ian, I hope you have a lovely dream about all your cat chat ladies....:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Eh up!!! :gasp:


 he has to compensate after you saying he was on the turn :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> and on that note :lol2:
> 
> i too am off to bed. goodnight all x x


night 
*plans to carry a baseball bat*


sammy1969 said:


> LOL is that a request for help by some chance


yus :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> he has to compensate after you saying he was on the turn :lol2:


Oh is that it? Well at least you didn't try to seduce one of the feline thread ladies to prove anything........... <wink wink>



















:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh is that it? Well at least you didn't try to seduce one of the feline thread ladies to prove anything........... <wink wink>
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 shhhhhhhhhhh! :whip:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> night
> *plans to carry a baseball bat*
> 
> yus :lol2:


you know you could always do to him what the woman did in hostel part 2 if he comes close, i take it you have some dressmaking scissors somewhere lmao


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> you know you could always do to him what the woman did in hostel part 2 if he comes close, i take it you have some dressmaking scissors somewhere lmao


ive got a bit cage of rats , sure indy would oblige , shes always grabbing my finger and holding on :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> ive got a bit cage of rats , sure indy would oblige , shes always grabbing my finger and holding on :lol2:


Lmao now that i would like to see Nero is suckling my lip he wont take no for an answer


----------



## ami_j




----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> image


AWWWW poor kitty


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lmao now that i would like to see Nero is suckling my lip he wont take no for an answer


little bugger lol 

yeah shes a bit over enthusiastic , she thinks it might be food


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> little bugger lol
> 
> yeah shes a bit over enthusiastic , she thinks it might be food


Ahhh my gracewing was like that never bit or anything but would pull my bottom lip down to see if i had anything good in my mouth lol She was my baby and i miss her badly she lived to be 4 and a half and had a stroke at 3 yrs but it never seemed to phase her even though she had a bad head tilt as a result


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> AWWWW poor kitty


lol show nero and tell him he will get the same if he doesnt behave :lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> Ahhh my gracewing was like that never bit or anything but would pull my bottom lip down to see if i had anything good in my mouth lol She was my baby and i miss her badly she lived to be 4 and a half and had a stroke at 3 yrs but it never seemed to phase her even though she had a bad head tilt as a result


awwww some get you more than others
my siouxie is really prone to abcesses, shes got her second lump, the first i had off but it took ages for her to heal properly so im seeing how she goes, its now growing fast touch wood, and even though i had to force meds down her and flush her head out she still has the sweetest temperement


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lol show nero and tell him he will get the same if he doesnt behave :lol2:
> 
> awwww some get you more than others
> my siouxie is really prone to abcesses, shes got her second lump, the first i had off but it took ages for her to heal properly so im seeing how she goes, its now growing fast touch wood, and even though i had to force meds down her and flush her head out she still has the sweetest temperement


I showed Nero and he has run off lol not sure where he is hiding now lol

Awww poor girl hope it doesnt come to the same thing again for her mind oyu abcesses always tend to take a long time to heal, i expect she knows oyu are only trying to help her


----------



## sammy1969

#well time for me to go to bed night all


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I showed Nero and he has run off lol not sure where he is hiding now lol
> 
> Awww poor girl hope it doesnt come to the same thing again for her mind oyu abcesses always tend to take a long time to heal, i expect she knows oyu are only trying to help her


HAHA 
yeah they were near her eye, in her neck and top of her head , i know they will come back , its just when


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> #well time for me to go to bed night all


 night


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> #well time for me to go to bed night all


night hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Sam!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> night hun


 where coll


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight Sam!


there he is you went quiet


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> there he is you went quiet


Im lurking, dont worry bud hehe


----------



## ami_j




----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> image


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nice buns Jaime!

Tom, I would clean it more often....


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice buns Jaime!
> 
> Tom, I would clean it more often....


:lol2:
just had some tiger bread ...MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## tomwilson

goodnight guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

Night Tom!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I win again it seems! :2thumb:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CILLAH!!! xx


----------



## Cillah

Thank you . I really appreciate it !


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CILLA XXX*


*HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY, let us know what your surprise is xx*


----------



## feorag

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CILLA!










Well this is the first day of our holidays, but because Barry didn't tell me he was taking today off (he usually does that when we go away, so he can check the car over, we can organise packing and clean the house before we go, but of course because we aren't going away I didn't think he'd waste a day's holiday to stay at home) I've arranged to meet my friend who had Hodgins Lymphoma for lunch today! She was telling me on the phone when we arranging this lunch that she's now had the all clear for the next few years, which is incredible given that she had Level 4 which is the highest level.

So I'm off in a minute for a lunch and Barry is planning to tidy up the pond. The marginal plants are now so overgrown on both sides that you can't see any water, let alone fish!!!


----------



## tomwilson

hppy birthday cilla


----------



## ditta

happy birthday cilla


----------



## izzey

Happy birthday Cilla, hope you have a great day


----------



## Basilbrush

Happy Birthday Cilla!!!Julesxx


----------



## Luxy

Aw, it's Cillah's birthday?

*Happy Birthday Cillah!!!*

Can anyone who needs to please take note of my signature? Or if people are complaining that they can't get in touch with me, could you direct them to it?

I need to log off now and I don't know when I'll have a chance to get back online!

*sobs*


----------



## feorag

Me back from lunch now and I'm sorry but I've decided that person with the skinny starving kitten has got to be a slice short of a loaf. He/she is doing my head in to be honest! :bash:


Basilbrush said:


> Happy Birthday Cilla!!!Julesxx


Jules, did you see Luxy's post last night about someone in Scotland sending a postcard to a soldier in Afghanistan - look back about 6 pages to 11:00 last night and you'll see it.

Off to do some garden tidying as it's too nice to stay in and do housework!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *Me back from lunch now and I'm sorry but I've decided that person with the skinny starving kitten has got to be a slice short of a loaf. He/she is doing my head in to be honest*! :bash:Jules, did you see Luxy's post last night about someone in Scotland sending a postcard to a soldier in Afghanistan - look back about 6 pages to 11:00 last night and you'll see it.
> 
> Off to do some garden tidying as it's too nice to stay in and do housework!!


 
The whole thing is very, very odd and Im not sure I actually believe that its suddenly eating mass amounts of anything:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Luxy said:


> Aw, it's Cillah's birthday?
> 
> *Happy Birthday Cillah!!!*
> 
> Can anyone who needs to please take note of my signature? Or if people are complaining that they can't get in touch with me, could you direct them to it?
> 
> I need to log off now and I don't know when I'll have a chance to get back online!
> 
> *sobs*


 aww i'll miss you luxy, see you when the internet is back


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The whole thing is very, very odd and Im not sure I actually believe that its suddenly eating mass amounts of anything:whistling2:


I totally agree, but you agree with me don't you that if she knows well enough not to give the kitten processed chicken, why would she feed it ham??

And how can it have run away if it was taken from its mother and why won't she answer my question outright about how old it was when it was taken away! :devil:

Me, I don't believe it's 4 months old, I don't believe it ran away, I think it was taken away from its mother far too soon and I don't believe anything she's said!! :roll:


----------



## temerist

*cough*

TROLL :whistling2:

*cough*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I totally agree, but you agree with me don't you that if she knows well enough not to give the kitten processed chicken, why would she feed it ham??
> 
> And how can it have run away if it was taken from its mother and why won't she answer my question outright about how old it was when it was taken away! :devil:
> 
> Me, I don't believe it's 4 months old, I don't believe it ran away, I think it was taken away from its mother far too soon and I don't believe anything she's said!! :roll:


 

:no1::notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *cough*
> 
> TROLL :whistling2:
> 
> *cough*


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL


----------



## ditta

poor me, poor me i have got to go and have an italian meal with cats wonderful and very lovely family tonight:whip::whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday, Cilla!!!  (I think I posted this on fb, as well *lol*)

Am just home from work and am about to head out to a party.... Keep everything crossed it's a good'un!!


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> poor me, poor me i have got to go and have an italian meal with cats wonderful and very lovely family tonight:whip::whip:


What's the problem? Italian food or Cat's family?

Just trying to understand you see! :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> What's the problem? Italian food or Cat's family?
> 
> Just trying to understand you see! :whistling2:


neither.....its friday night!!!!!! the night england are playing footie!!!!!!!!!!! and i have to go out:sad:


----------



## feorag

Oh! :gasp: That hadn't crossed my mind, although as a non-football fan it wouldn't have!


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone 

have to agree with you on the cat frrnt Shell and Eillen it just doesnt sound right to me none of it at all and no way is that kitten 4 months old Nero is approx 10 weeks now and he is much bigger than that poor little mite is.


----------



## izzey

Evening everyone
I have to agree about that poor kitten something is not right


----------



## Shell195

Evening all 
Ditta, football is only a silly game played by men who get payed to much money for chasing a leather ball round a lawn:whistling2:
Go out and enjoy:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> Ditta, football is only a silly game played by *idots* who get payed to much money for chasing a leather ball round a lawn:whistling2:
> Go out and enjoy:2thumb:


 i totaly agree


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i totaly agree


go easy on them lol think of the roasting they are getting atm :lol2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> have to agree with you on the cat frrnt Shell and Eillen it just doesnt sound right to me none of it at all and no way is that kitten 4 months old Nero is approx 10 weeks now and he is much bigger than that poor little mite is.


She said it ran away!! I've never known a young kitten running away from its mother! 

Poor little buggar probably got lost, but I've opted out of the thread, cos it's just a pile of sh*te imao!!



Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> Ditta, football is only a silly game played by men who get payed to much money for chasing a leather ball round a lawn:whistling2:
> Go out and enjoy:2thumb:


Well said! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> She said it ran away!! I've never known a young kitten running away from its mother!
> 
> Poor little buggar probably got lost, but I've opted out of the thread, cos it's just a pile of sh*te imao!!
> 
> Well said! :2thumb:


 
Kittens DONT run away from home:lol2: Ive stopped posting now the kitten has had a miraculous recovery:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I hope Jen is ready for Mojo as hes a very naughty boy, I put them in a small animal carrier so I can handle them all and I usually just rest the lid down with no lock. Naughty Mojo has found out if he jumps and grabs the lip he can push his head under it and escape:bash: Hes a real bad boy that one:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Awwh I am sure Jen will love Mojo and his antics 

My surprise was a massive big 3D portrait of the Eiffel Tower. We were meant to go out to dinner also but Martin was really sick today so we post poned. I was happy with that. He also gave me a beret and a teddy bear that had a silver heart around it's neck that he got engraved. It was a nice day .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Awwh I am sure Jen will love Mojo and his antics
> 
> My surprise was a massive big 3D portrait of the Eiffel Tower. We were meant to go out to dinner also but Martin was really sick today so we post poned. I was happy with that. He also gave me a beret and a teddy bear that had a silver heart around it's neck that he got engraved. It was a nice day .


awww glad you had a lovely birthday


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I hope Jen is ready for Mojo as hes a very naughty boy, I put them in a small animal carrier so I can handle them all and I usually just rest the lid down with no lock. Naughty Mojo has found out if he jumps and grabs the lip he can push his head under it and escape:bash: Hes a real bad boy that one:lol2:


I love it! :lol2:

Glad you enjoyed your birthday Cilla, but sorry Martin was ill. Still got 2 hours to go though! :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I love it! :lol2:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your birthday Cilla, but sorry Martin was ill. Still got 2 hours to go though! :whistling2:


It's ohkay. He has stomach problems. Produces too much acid so he's often sick. Used to it. Just annoying because the doctor says there is nothing wrong with him.. But if you're vomiting acid every second night something is wrong :devil:

Time to find a new doctor I think :whip:

Thanks though


----------



## Shell195

Cilla Im glad you had a good birthday but sorry Martin was ill, I agree he needs a new doctor


Eileeen Im loving your post on Izzey`s kitten thread:no1:
Izzey in case you are wondering why Im so pleased, the person who replied to my post saying he agreed with what I said was selling his MC kittens at £350 un- registered, un -vaccinated and 8 weeks old  He also said they were the best MC you could get lol


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> Cilla Im glad you had a good birthday but sorry Martin was ill, I agree he needs a new doctor
> 
> 
> Eileeen Im loving your post on Izzey`s kitten thread:no1:
> Izzey in case you are wondering why Im so pleased, the person who replied to my post saying he agreed with what I said was selling his MC kittens at £350 un- registered, un -vaccinated and 8 weeks old  He also said they were the best MC you could get lol


Glad you had a nice day Cilla

How can some one sell them with nothing. Maybe I should put the price of mine up, not bother with blood tests vaccinations and registrations


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Glad you had a nice day Cilla
> 
> How can some one sell them with nothing. Maybe I should put the price of mine up, not bother with blood tests vaccinations and registrations


 
The annoying thing is people were paying the £350 for them:bash: He was a very strange person who believed that he was selling a bargain:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I hope Jen is ready for Mojo as hes a very naughty boy, I put them in a small animal carrier so I can handle them all and I usually just rest the lid down with no lock. Naughty Mojo has found out if he jumps and grabs the lip he can push his head under it and escape:bash: Hes a real bad boy that one:lol2:


*giggles* He sounds perfect!! I am sure your are exaggerrating and he's a perfect little gentleman :flrt:



Cillah said:


> Awwh I am sure Jen will love Mojo and his antics
> 
> My surprise was a massive big 3D portrait of the Eiffel Tower. We were meant to go out to dinner also but Martin was really sick today so we post poned. I was happy with that. He also gave me a beret and a teddy bear that had a silver heart around it's neck that he got engraved. It was a nice day .


Aww lovely!!  Shame Martin was poorly, though


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* He sounds perfect!! I am sure your are exaggerrating and he's a perfect little gentleman :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> You can think that if you want but I know he is really a sex crazed escapologist:whistling2:
> 
> 
> For such a small critter he is big trouble


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> You can think that if you want but I know he is really a sex crazed escapologist:whistling2:


 
*lol* Poor Mojo... nobody understands him but me :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Poor ian... nobody understands him but me :flrt:


 :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

pollen is evil :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> pollen is evil :devil:


 you could always do this


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> pollen is evil :devil:


Ahh you just reminded me of the stupid nose spray I need to use. I don't have hayfever though. Sinusitus.. Or however it is spelt. It is annoying :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you could always do this
> image


nope thats stupid lol 

i will just invent a vaccuum cleaner just for pollen :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

back again for a bit
Cilla glad you had a good day Sounds as if your oh has acid reflux or maybe reflux disease which is where he basically suffers from heartburn all the time making him sick.I have this and in myselfit is caused by the top valve of my stomach not closing off properly and i know it is very painful. If his doctor wont help or gi ehim anyhting for it he could try pepermint oil which he can have as a tea etc which will help calm the acid down and as it is natural it doesnt have the nasty side efects meds do Worth a try maybe


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> back again for a bit
> Cilla glad you had a good day Sounds as if your oh has acid reflux or maybe reflux disease which is where he basically suffers from heartburn all the time making him sick.I have this and in myselfit is caused by the top valve of my stomach not closing off properly and i know it is very painful. If his doctor wont help or gi ehim anyhting for it he could try pepermint oil which he can have as a tea etc which will help calm the acid down and as it is natural it doesnt have the nasty side efects meds do Worth a try maybe


He does have that and a stomach ulcer. He brings up acid all of the time and has antacid tablets for it. But it doesn't really help and his stomach lining is really weak so he is in a lot of pain but the doctor thinks he is perfectly fine. It's frustrating because he's been trying to find a solution for four years. One of the doctors told him he had an eating disorder. I am sure we will get there though


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> It's ohkay. He has stomach problems. Produces too much acid so he's often sick. Used to it. Just annoying because the doctor says there is nothing wrong with him.. But if you're vomiting acid every second night something is wrong :devil:
> 
> Time to find a new doctor I think :whip:
> 
> Thanks though


If the doctor isn't giving him anything to help then yes, you do need to find a new doctor. sounds to me like something as simple as Omeprazole or Lansoprazole would sort him out. It lines the gullet and stops the acid irritating the throat. I take one every morning and it certainly sorted me out!! Shell takes it too!



Shell195 said:


> Eileeen Im loving your post on Izzey`s kitten thread:no1:
> Izzey in case you are wondering why Im so pleased, the person who replied to my post saying he agreed with what I said was selling his MC kittens at £350 un- registered, un -vaccinated and 8 weeks old  He also said they were the best MC you could get lol


Took me a while to work out how to phrase it diplomatically! I hope I did.

My living room is like a bomb site at the minute - clutter from one end to the other cos I've been out every day this week apart from Monday. All my bead stuff is set out on the dining table, my face painting stuff is on the floor behind Barry's chair, along with my stepper which I never use and a big cat cushion and a shopping trolley that Anne bought me last week for my birthday, but I might want it now so I brought it home. The coffee table is littered with the stuff I bought at the car boot sale last Wednesday and the paperwork that needs my attention! The settee has more paperwork and, when I'm out, the laptop cos there's no room for it on the coffee or dining table!!! And there are about 5 carrier bags beside the settee with yesterday's shopping in still unpacked, cos I simply couldn't be bothered when I got home last night.

When I went out to meet Jen for lunch today, Barry was out mowing the lawn so I asked him to hang out the washing when it had finished and to leave the living room and I'd sort it when I got home. 

I walked in the door at 3:30 and heard a voice (no car at the door) and was wondering who he was talking to! Turned out it was Hilda a lady we sold 2 kittens to (Simba and Sanna) from Purrdy's last and second last litter! :gasp:

She'd come to visit a friend who lives around the corner from us and she wasn't in yet and she clocked Barry coming out the side gate and went to speak to him, so he invited her in for a coffee and my house was the biggest, most unbelievable, mess ever!! :gasp:

I was mortified when I got home! Serves me right of course for just leaving everything - and my 4 old cushions were lying on the floor cos I'd bought new ones at the car boot and I asked Barry to throw the old ones out and of course he hadn't! :roll:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> If the doctor isn't giving him anything to help then yes, you do need to find a new doctor. sounds to me like something as simple as Omeprazole or Lansoprazole would sort him out. It lines the gullet and stops the acid irritating the throat. I take one every morning and it certainly sorted me out!! Shell takes it too!


Is that something you can just get over the counter?

I assumed he needed something to stop the production of acid. Because his stomach makes too much and that's why he brings it up. But I am not really sure..


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> If the doctor isn't giving him anything to help then yes, you do need to find a new doctor. sounds to me like something as simple as Omeprazole or Lansoprazole would sort him out. It lines the gullet and stops the acid irritating the throat. I take one every morning and it certainly sorted me out!! Shell takes it too!
> 
> Took me a while to work out how to phrase it diplomatically! I hope I did.
> 
> My living room is like a bomb site at the minute - clutter from one end to the other cos I've been out every day this week apart from Monday. All my bead stuff is set out on the dining table, my face painting stuff is on the floor behind Barry's chair, along with my stepper which I never use and a big cat cushion and a shopping trolley that Anne bought me last week for my birthday, but I might want it now so I brought it home. The coffee table is littered with the stuff I bought at the car boot sale last Wednesday and the paperwork that needs my attention! The settee has more paperwork and, when I'm out, the laptop cos there's no room for it on the coffee or dining table!!! And there are about 5 carrier bags beside the settee with yesterday's shopping in still unpacked, cos I simply couldn't be bothered when I got home last night.
> 
> When I went out to meet Jen for lunch today, Barry was out mowing the lawn so I asked him to hang out the washing when it had finished and to leave the living room and I'd sort it when I got home.
> 
> I walked in the door at 3:30 and heard a voice (no car at the door) and was wondering who he was talking to! Turned out it was Hilda a lady we sold 2 kittens to (Simba and Sanna) from Purrdy's last and second last litter! :gasp:
> 
> She'd come to visit a friend who lives around the corner from us and she wasn't in yet and she clocked Barry coming out the side gate and went to speak to him, so he invited her in for a coffee and my house was the biggest, most unbelievable, mess ever!! :gasp:
> 
> I was mortified when I got home! Serves me right of course for just leaving everything - and my 4 old cushions were lying on the floor cos I'd bought new ones at the car boot and I asked Barry to throw the old ones out and of course he hadn't! :roll:


 diana does this and then wonders why i'm in a mood after theyhave left lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If the doctor isn't giving him anything to help then yes, you do need to find a new doctor. sounds to me like something as simple as Omeprazole or Lansoprazole would sort him out. It lines the gullet and stops the acid irritating the throat. I take one every morning and it certainly sorted me out!! Shell takes it too!
> 
> Took me a while to work out how to phrase it diplomatically! I hope I did.
> 
> My living room is like a bomb site at the minute - clutter from one end to the other cos I've been out every day this week apart from Monday. All my bead stuff is set out on the dining table, my face painting stuff is on the floor behind Barry's chair, along with my stepper which I never use and a big cat cushion and a shopping trolley that Anne bought me last week for my birthday, but I might want it now so I brought it home. The coffee table is littered with the stuff I bought at the car boot sale last Wednesday and the paperwork that needs my attention! The settee has more paperwork and, when I'm out, the laptop cos there's no room for it on the coffee or dining table!!! And there are about 5 carrier bags beside the settee with yesterday's shopping in still unpacked, cos I simply couldn't be bothered when I got home last night.
> 
> When I went out to meet Jen for lunch today, Barry was out mowing the lawn so I asked him to hang out the washing when it had finished and to leave the living room and I'd sort it when I got home.
> 
> I walked in the door at 3:30 and heard a voice (no car at the door) and was wondering who he was talking to! Turned out it was Hilda a lady we sold 2 kittens to (Simba and Sanna) from Purrdy's last and second last litter! :gasp:
> 
> She'd come to visit a friend who lives around the corner from us and she wasn't in yet and she clocked Barry coming out the side gate and went to speak to him, so he invited her in for a coffee and my house was the biggest, most unbelievable, mess ever!! :gasp:
> 
> I was mortified when I got home! Serves me right of course for just leaving everything - and my 4 old cushions were lying on the floor cos I'd bought new ones at the car boot and I asked Barry to throw the old ones out and of course he hadn't! :roll:


 

Haha that made me laugh, its always the way. No bugger ever comes to visit me when the house is tidy:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> He does have that and a stomach ulcer. He brings up acid all of the time and has antacid tablets for it. But it doesn't really help and his stomach lining is really weak so he is in a lot of pain but the doctor thinks he is perfectly fine. It's frustrating because he's been trying to find a solution for four years. One of the doctors told him he had an eating disorder. I am sure we will get there though


If he does then doe she take a med called esomeprazole i stops the production of acid by killing the pollips that produce them in the stomach it is what I take and it does work mind you it took my doctors ages and an appt with a specialist to get put on them (hope i have spelt the words right)


----------



## feorag

Oops - cross posted.

Apart from the heartburn I used to get, I had a terrible tickly cough all the time and once I started I couldn't stop and I coughed until it made me sick. Also I burped constantly - great big hulking burps that came from my toes!!! My doctor said it was acid reflux and put me on Omeprazole and it stopped almost straight away. 

My son has had the same problem (ulcers run in our family) since he was at University - you could find him anywhere at any time, follow the tickly constant cough!!!! 

So I told him to go to the docs and have the test for ulcer. They came him Omeprazole and it stopped, but they put a camera down the stomach and put him on anti-biotics to get rid of the bacteria and he's had little or no trouble since.,

My daughter burps like a big pig, constantly and when I was down south for my court case and staying with her dad, she came around to visit and was burping for England, so I gave her some of my tablets and told her to go to the docs, tell him that I had the same problem she had and Omeprazole had sorted it out, so she did and he agreed she had acid reflux and put her on it too.

It sounds to me like it would sort out his problems too, but I don't think you can buy it over the counter to be honest, but imao antacids are a waste of time - they did nothing for me when I had bad heartburn, but I've never had it since I went on these


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> If he does then doe she take a med called esomeprazole i stops the production of acid by killing the pollips that produce them in the stomach it is what I take and it does work mind you it took my doctors ages and an appt with a specialist to get put on them (hope i have spelt the words right)


I've mentioned that to him.. But I will see. He's going in for blood tests next time he goes in. As they are getting annoyed at him for saying something is wrong. But I will get him to have a look at that.

Thank you very much though ! It's a real good help. I hate seeing him in so much pain =[


----------



## Shell195

I take Omeprazole which the hospital prescribed when I went to A & E because I was in so much pain


----------



## sammy1969

I was on omeprazole at first but it didnt sem to work that well but the esomeprazole has done wonders I sure know if i have missed one as i get very sick and cant eat or anything. I also find that certain foods make it alot worse including tomatoes and hot spices which is a pain as i love spicy food.


----------



## feorag

More bloody cross posting. By the time I've typed what I want to say, you lot have said something I want to comment on and I can't catch up! :bash:


Shell195 said:


> Haha that made me laugh, its always the way. No bugger ever comes to visit me when the house is tidy:lol2:


It's true though isn't it Shell? Nobody ever comes here on a Saturday afternoon when I've done all my housework, dusting and hoovering and tidying away and the house looks good.

Honestly the mess of just stuff lying around was unbelievable, even for me, cos I'm not the tidiest of people anyway!

Still you know what they say "*Dull women have immaculate homes".*

It's on my fridge to remind Barry what an exciting woman I am! PMSL!!


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> I was on omeprazole at first but it didnt sem to work that well but the esomeprazole has done wonders I sure know if i have missed one as i get very sick and cant eat or anything. I also find that certain foods make it alot worse including tomatoes and hot spices which is a pain as i love spicy food.


Yeah. We both avoid all spicy food because of it. But I am going to mention this to him when we go to bed. Which will be very soon. : victory:

I will make sure he mentions them to his doctor next time he goes. Will keep you guys posted 

Night everyone


----------



## ami_j

do i want bread


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yeah. We both avoid all spicy food because of it. But I am going to mention this to him when we go to bed. Which will be very soon. : victory:
> 
> I will make sure he mentions them to his doctor next time he goes. Will keep you guys posted
> 
> Night everyone


 night cilla


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah. We both avoid all spicy food because of it. But I am going to mention this to him when we go to bed. Which will be very soon. : victory:
> 
> I will make sure he mentions them to his doctor next time he goes. Will keep you guys posted
> 
> Night everyone


night cillah


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> More bloody cross posting. By the time I've typed what I want to say, you lot have said something I want to comment on and I can't catch up! :bash:It's true though isn't it Shell? Nobody ever comes here on a Saturday afternoon when I've done all my housework, dusting and hoovering and tidying away and the house looks good.
> 
> Honestly the mess of just stuff lying around was unbelievable, even for me, cos I'm not the tidiest of people anyway!
> 
> Still you know what they say "*Dull women have immaculate homes".*
> 
> It's on my fridge to remind Barry what an exciting woman I am! PMSL!!


 

PMSL:roll2:Love it:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

night Cilla 
Are we all keeping oyu on oyur toes Eileen lol 

My flat was tidy till a friend came over now i have xstitch stuff everywhere as she wanted one to do and couldnt decide so had to troll through three huge boxes worth of it to find one for her to do


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Yeah. We both avoid all spicy food because of it. But I am going to mention this to him when we go to bed. Which will be very soon. : victory:
> 
> I will make sure he mentions them to his doctor next time he goes. Will keep you guys posted
> 
> Night everyone


Good night Cilla.

I would make sure he asks the doctor if he can try an acid reflux tablet to see if it helps, but he should still insist on treatment for his problem. It's been proven now that stomach ulcers are caused by a bacteria and if you kill that bacteria you get rid of the ulcer, so no reason nowadays for anyone to suffer from ulcers.


----------



## Shell195

Night Cilla

Jaime I had to look at your post twice, I thought you said Do I want to breed?:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night Cilla
> 
> Jaime I had to look at your post twice, I thought you said Do I want to breed?:lol2:


no i defo dont wanna do that :lol2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> night Cilla
> Are we all keeping oyu on oyur toes Eileen lol
> 
> My flat was tidy till a friend came over now i have xstitch stuff everywhere as she wanted one to do and couldnt decide so had to troll through three huge boxes worth of it to find one for her to do


You are indeed Sammy, but I think I've caught up now!

I've got a few Cat cross stitch books. I used to do a lot of cross stitch when I was younger. Hurts me eyes now! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Jaime I had to look at your post twice, I thought you said Do I want to breed?:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Shell195

Forgot to say my beautiful Purdy is on the mend and has been playing and winding round my legs, Im delighted:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Oh, that's great news, Shell. I'm all to pot at the minute and forgot to ask how she was! :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

cool I have so much xstitch stuff I idnt realise till i wnet through it tonight lol and i still didnt find all of it ascouldnt find the book with the chimps in it. I only have a booklet on cats which isnt that good and is very old and falling apart lol
Thats great news Shell


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Forgot to say my beautiflu Purdy is on the mend and has been playing and winding round my legs, Im delighted:2thumb:


excellent news


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say I got a text tonight saying "sorry to bother you we have a stray cat here and its giving birth the baby is coming tail first is that OK I don't think it is", so I replied if there a leg coming with the tail that's very normal, only if it's bum first and no legs it could be a problem, BTW who are you?

I hadn't a clue who it was cos they obviously weren't in my phone so it just came up with the number. It was Adam (adamntitch on here) - he had my mobile phone number from when his mother's cat was kittening and he pm'd me to ask for help and I gave him my mobile number to ring so I could talk him through. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Forgot to say my beautiflu Purdy is on the mend and has been playing and winding round my legs, Im delighted:2thumb:


 
Fantastic news!!! :2thumb:

Am off to bed, everybody! This working lark is wearing me out :lol2: Nighty night :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen x

Have you seen this *Female Brain For Sale* :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

night Jen


----------



## Cillah

Just wanted to say that Martin has tried what you both take but it only works temporarily. Then it comes back stronger and he ends up in hospital. Back to square one .

Night x


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Forgot to say I got a text tonight saying "sorry to bother you we have a stray cat here and its giving birth the baby is coming tail first is that OK I don't think it is", so I replied if there a leg coming with the tail that's very normal, only if it's bum first and no legs it could be a problem, BTW who are you?
> 
> I hadn't a clue who it was cos they obviously weren't in my phone so it just came up with the number. It was Adam (adamntitch on here) - he had my mobile phone number from when his mother's cat was kittening and he pm'd me to ask for help and I gave him my mobile number to ring so I could talk him through. :lol2:



Bless, did she manage to kitten on her own ?


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Just wanted to say that Martin has tried what you both take but it only works temporarily. Then it comes back stronger and he ends up in hospital. Back to square one .
> 
> Night x


Oh no not good i know htere is another drug that does the same sort of thing not sure of its name I would see if you can ethim to see a specialist hun as to carry on like that is not good at all


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Fantastic news!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Am off to bed, everybody! This working lark is wearing me out :lol2: Nighty night :flrt:


night jen


Shell195 said:


> Night Jen x
> 
> Have you seen this *Female Brain For Sale* :gasp:


ahh men are jealous of our betterness :lol2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> cool I have so much xstitch stuff I idnt realise till i wnet through it tonight lol and i still didnt find all of it ascouldnt find the book with the chimps in it. I only have a booklet on cats which isnt that good and is very old and falling apart lol
> Thats great news Shell


Happy to scan some of the patterns for you if you want (and if I can remember where the Hell they are cos I haven't looked at them for about 15 years!) :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Am off to bed, everybody! This working lark is wearing me out :lol2: Nighty night :flrt:


You young 'uns have got no stamina!! :lol2:


Cillah said:


> Just wanted to say that Martin has tried what you both take but it only works temporarily. Then it comes back stronger and he ends up in hospital. Back to square one .


Oh dear, well I'm sorry to hear that and it's made me even more convinced that his doctor should have him referred to the hospital so a specialist can find out what is wrong and put it right! :bash:

Maybe he needs to be more forceful with this doctor and refuse to "live with his condition", because he shouldn't have to!! :bash:


Shell195 said:


> Bless, did she manage to kitten on her own ?


think she managed it. He said at one stage 2 feert kept coming out and then going back in, so I suggested if they had any vaseline or lubricating liquid that they smeared a bit on the kitten when she pushed and it was out a bit, so that it would lubricate the vulva when it went back in. No idea if they did that or not but he texted me a little bit later to say she'd had a black and white kitten and a tabby and white came flying out straight after it, so the first one must have been holding up the queue :lol2: then she had another tabby and white. And that's all I've heard.

Oh, nearly forgot and another text I got today from Elise to say that she's had another pregnancy check up and everything is looking good!! :2thumb: She's had bloods taken for the Downs test and should have that result in a few days, so fingers crossed it's going to be OK.

And the date they've given her is the 30th December :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> night jen
> 
> ahh men are jealous of our betterness :lol2:


Aint that the truth jaimi lol


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Happy to scan some of the patterns for you if you want (and if I can remember where the Hell they are cos I haven't looked at them for about 15 years!) :lol2:
> 
> You young 'uns have got no stamina!! :lol2:
> Oh dear, well I'm sorry to hear that and it's made me even more convinced that his doctor should have him referred to the hospital so a specialist can find out what is wrong and put it right! :bash:
> 
> Maybe he needs to be more forceful with this doctor and refuse to "live with his condition", because he shouldn't have to!! :bash:think she managed it. He said at one stage 2 feert kept coming out and then going back in, so I suggested if they had any vaseline or lubricating liquid that they smeared a bit on the kitten when she pushed and it was out a bit, so that it would lubricate the vulva when it went back in. No idea if they did that or not but he texted me a little bit later to say she'd had a black and white kitten and a tabby and white came flying out straight after it, so the first one must have been holding up the queue :lol2: then she had another tabby and white. And that's all I've heard.
> 
> Oh, nearly forgot and another text I got today from Elise to say that she's had another pregnancy check up and everything is looking good!! :2thumb: She's had bloods taken for the Downs test and should have that result in a few days, so fingers crossed it's going to be OK.
> 
> And the date they've given her is the 30th December :gasp:


oooo 


sammy1969 said:


> Aint that the truth jaimi lol


hehe sure is 
then again , says alot about him if his "missus" has an unused brain


----------



## Shell195

Good news about Elise:2thumb: Sounds like a new years baby to me:no1:


----------



## sammy1969

sammy1969 said:


> Aint that the truth jaimi lol


Yeah Eilleen I am always looking for different charts as i get requests to do them all the time i keep going a tthem as they help my hands but f oyu come across them i would be very happy thank you


----------



## feorag

Eeh, it does, doesn't it!

Might start to get a bit excited now then!

Apparently her father has forbidden her to find out the sex because *he* doesn't want to know! What an A/H that man I married is!!


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah Eilleen I am always looking for different charts as i get requests to do them all the time i keep going a tthem as they help my hands but f oyu come across them i would be very happy thank you


I'll have a look and send you photos and you can tell me which ones you want copies of - I think there's a couple of books of all cat patterns there. 

There's a lovely siamese one! :whistling2: And a great Abyssinian one too. I bought all the threads to do the Aby, just never got round to it!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Eeh, it does, doesn't it!
> 
> Might start to get a bit excited now then!
> 
> Apparently her father has forbidden her to find out the sex because *he* doesn't want to know! What an A/H that man I married is!!


idiot its up to her. i hope she told him where to stick it lol


----------



## sammy1969

I am so pleased everything is going well for her Eileen I cant blame you for getting alittle excited now


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> idiot its up to her. i hope she told him where to stick it lol


She's my daughter - of course she did! :lol2: Stupid man he wants a surprise, so she just said I won't tell you, so then he said yes but someone will let it slip and everyone will know and I won't.

So he doesn't want to know, but he doesn't want any of us to know when he doesn't! He's an A/H I'm telling you!!


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> I'll have a look and send you photos and you can tell me which ones you want copies of - I think there's a couple of books of all cat patterns there.
> 
> There's a lovely siamese one! :whistling2: And a great Abyssinian one too. I bought all the threads to do the Aby, just never got round to it!


OOOOOOOO sounds goood lol I love siamese cat patterns but never seem to be able to find the right one if oyu want i could do the aby for you if you still have all the bits I do have a couple ihave to compelte for others at the moment but i can add that one to the list


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> She's my daughter - of course she did! :lol2: Stupid man he wants a surprise, so she just said I won't tell you, so then he said yes but someone will let it slip and everyone will know and I won't.
> 
> So he doesn't want to know, but he doesn't want any of us to know when he doesn't! He's an A/H I'm telling you!!


good lass :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

It's a really good Siamese I have to say. A lot of Siamese cross stitch patterns tend to be cutesy cats with points, rather than a cat that looks like a Siamese - I'm sure you'll like it!

Haven't a clue if I've still got the threads. A girl up in Banff who bought 3 kittens from me (at 3 different times) especially loved the first one which was a sorrel girl. She did me a big sorrel Somali cross stitch which was a semi longhaired cat and she changed the threads to make it a sorrel Somali. I've still got it framed upstairs.



ami_j said:


> good lass :2thumb:


Some of the time! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> It's a really good Siamese I have to say. A lot of Siamese cross stitch patterns tend to be cutesy cats with points, rather than a cat that looks like a Siamese - I'm sure you'll like it!
> 
> Haven't a clue if I've still got the threads. A girl up in Banff who bought 3 kittens from me (at 3 different times) especially loved the first one which was a sorrel girl. She did me a big sorrel Somali cross stitch which was a semi longhaired cat and she changed the threads to make it a sorrel Somali. I've still got it framed upstairs.
> 
> *Some of the time!* :whistling2:


defo your daughter then :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello guys! How is everyone? Im quite tired tonight, which as you will all know, is pretty unusual for me! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello guys! How is everyone? Im quite tired tonight, which as you will all know, is pretty unusual for me! :lol2:


ooo someone else might have a chance at winning then? :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> It's a really good Siamese I have to say. A lot of Siamese cross stitch patterns tend to be cutesy cats with points, rather than a cat that looks like a Siamese - I'm sure you'll like it!
> 
> Haven't a clue if I've still got the threads. A girl up in Banff who bought 3 kittens from me (at 3 different times) especially loved the first one which was a sorrel girl. She did me a big sorrel Somali cross stitch which was a semi longhaired cat and she changed the threads to make it a sorrel Somali. I've still got it framed upstairs.
> 
> Some of the time! :whistling2:


Yeah i know what oyu mean about the way they do them which is why i havent found the right one yet lol so i am sure it will be brill. Ohhh sounds really nice I love doing them for other people i give away loads once i have completed them as dont have enough space for them all but I keep the charts incase someone else wants the same thing


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> defo your daughter then :whistling2::lol2:


I like it! :lol2:

Hiya Colin - and goodbye all of you, cos I'm off to my bed now!


----------



## sammy1969

HI col and night Eileen sleep well


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ooo someone else might have a chance at winning then? :lol2:


Well maybe, we will see hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Eileen & Sammy :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> She's my daughter - of course she did! :lol2: Stupid man he wants a surprise, so she just said I won't tell you, so then he said yes but someone will let it slip and everyone will know and I won't.
> 
> So he doesn't want to know, but he doesn't want any of us to know when he doesn't! He's an A/H I'm telling you!!


 one of you should accidentally let slip the wrong sex around him and let him beleive thats the sex right up till the date :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello guys! How is everyone? Im quite tired tonight, which as you will all know, is pretty unusual for me! :lol2:


 i never went on my nature walk after all coll, was very cloudy today and i thought it might rain so didn't bother we're going on monday now though


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I like it! :lol2:
> 
> Hiya Colin - and goodbye all of you, cos I'm off to my bed now!


night eileen 


Zoo-Man said:


> Well maybe, we will see hehe


hehe we will


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i never went on my nature walk after all coll, was very cloudy today and i thought it might rain so didn't bother we're going on monday now though


Aww, shame Tom. The weather here today was nice, not as warm or sunny as the previous day, but still ok. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, shame Tom. The weather here today was nice, not as warm or sunny as the previous day, but still ok. :2thumb:


 yeah as i say though hopefully i'll go on monday and i managed to find the camera so i can get pics of every thing i see: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ah, good good! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Well i wont be winning tonight lol as im off to bed night everyone


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Sammy x


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Well i wont be winning tonight lol as im off to bed night everyone


night hun


----------



## ami_j

waiting for someone to make a move col?:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

:lol2: nope hun, just pottering about


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: nope hun, just pottering about


gotobed!!!!
:lol2:
nah im tired u win *cry*
night col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight hunni x


----------



## Shell195

Me and Sophie are off to the beach with Karla,Kye and Lucy as Sophies dad has let her down again and she was feeling fed up so thought this would help cheer her up:2thumb:


----------



## izzey

Have fun at the beach. I am off to take pictures of kittens which will take all day


----------



## Amalthea

Have fun!!  I am getting ready for work.... *lol*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Me and Sophie are off to the beach with Karla,Kye and Lucy as Sophies dad has let her down again and she was feeling fed up so thought this would help cheer her up:2thumb:


Bloody ex-husbands and useless fathers, eh? :bash:

Elise has just gobsmacked me. This man I married, who I carried through university and who got an Honours Degree in Mechanical Engineering which is a very difficult subject, so he's an intelligent man (just like all highly intelligent people, just got no common sense at all) was out clearing his path when the snow was on and decided to take the snow off his brand new BMW with the shovel! :gasp: The boot and the bonnet of the car are now covered with big ugly scratches!!! Can you believe that!!!

Well it's not a nice day here at all, very windy and was raining earlier, so I think I'll start my holiday doing what I love best! Housework! 

Seriously, my living room really needs 'bottoming' there's so much lying around and I was so embarrassed when I walked in yesterday and found Hilda there, that I've decided to do it now and then I can chill out for the rest of the holiday!

Just putting off starting - that's all! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Back from the beach, Chris ended up coming with us too. We actually took some photos:2thumb:

Happy dogs at the beach(photo heavy) 

Heres a photo of Chris when he waded in to get Karla`s frisbee:whistling2: (He was looking at the jellyfish)


----------



## feorag

Glad you had a good day! :2thumb:

That feckin' eedjit with the kitten is doing my head in! I opted out of he original thread cos she was obviously taking no notice of whatever anyone said, but I went onto the new one because I was so concerned about the kitten, but she just doesn't want to take any advice cos she thinks she's a feckin expert on everything and then admits she isn't! :bash: :bash:

I'm so worried about the kitten though!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Glad you had a good day! :2thumb:
> 
> That feckin' eedjit with the kitten is doing my head in! I opted out of he original thread cos she was obviously taking no notice of whatever anyone said, but I went onto the new one because I was so concerned about the kitten, but she just doesn't want to take any advice cos she thinks she's a feckin expert on everything and then admits she isn't! :bash: :bash:
> 
> I'm so worried about the kitten though!


 
People like her shouldnt offer to help animals in need when they dont have the knowledge or funds to help:bash: They just make things worse:bash:


----------



## feorag

True! I wish I knew where people get the idea that if you've owned animals for years you're an expert! :bash: Some people have 1 or 2 at a time and might have owned them for 40 years, but it doesn't mean they know everything about them and how to treat them!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> True and I don't know where people get the idea that if you've owned animals for years you're an expert! :bash:


 
You should know by now that there are a lot of so called experts on the forum:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Indeed there are.

I simply cannot believe the naivety of her recent statement.

I'm now convinced she truly is a dumb blonde! :roll:


----------



## Cillah

I can't believe that girl. Referring to the kitten. I feel so sorry for the poor kitten. It struck a nerve with me where she had to point out that she was *so *mature being nineteen and having her own house and paying the bills. A lot of people move out at eighteen and pay their own way. Just because you pay bills doesn't mean you're a responsible pet owner.

I hope she does take him to the vets =[.


----------



## Brett

Cillah said:


> I can't believe that girl. Referring to the kitten. I feel so sorry for the poor kitten. It struck a nerve with me where she had to point out that she was *so *mature being nineteen and having her own house and paying the bills. A lot of people move out at eighteen and pay their own way. Just because you pay bills doesn't mean you're a responsible pet owner.
> 
> I hope she does take him to the vets =[.


 what happend were why when ?


----------



## Brett

never mind just read the thread see what ya mean : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely pic, Shell!!  Was it Formby? I really like it there. Were the jellyfish alive? When I went last there were LOADS of dead ones 

*goes to check out the new thread*


----------



## tomwilson

nice picks shell, but does anyone else think lucy looks like a big black duck in this pic


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> nice picks shell, but does anyone else think lucy looks like a big black duck in this pic
> image


Yes! When I don't focus it looks like a duck looking back at you :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

No! :rotfl:

Hiya Tom! :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> No! :rotfl:
> 
> Hiya Tom! :blush:


 hi eileen, but it does look like a big black swan with its arse to you and looking at you over its shoulder


Cillah said:


> Yes! When I don't focus it looks like a duck looking back at you :whistling2:


 glad someone else see it :lol2:
how charlie doing:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Spec savers are good I believe:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen loads of jelly fish with purple on them but they were all dead and yes it was Formby point:2thumb:

Have you seen the rest oif the pics?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Spec savers are good I believe:whistling2:


 lol i can tell its a dog its just if you look at the out line


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hi eileen, but it does look like a big black swan with its arse to you and looking at you over its shoulder
> 
> glad someone else see it :lol2:
> how charlie doing:flrt:


Good. He's sleeping at the moment but he's such a cheeky sod. I saw you wanted photos and I have been meaning to take them. I will today or tomorrow for you . He has grown so much already !



Shell195 said:


> Spec savers are good I believe:whistling2:


I wear glasses.. Well I am meant to.. :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> hi eileen, but it does look like a big black swan with its arse to you and looking at you over its shoulder


Only if you roll the page down so the head is missing and you can only see the tail and the top of the back! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Spec savers are good I believe:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## ami_j

japan lost


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> japan lost


They did. I hate that I know that =[

Guess what Jaime? Almost finished sorting out what rats I am getting. Spoken to the breeder, they are from different litters so he said he can introduce them for me. Just asking about courier price and if he can hold them until after my renovations !


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> They did. I hate that I know that =[
> 
> Guess what Jaime? Almost finished sorting out what rats I am getting. Spoken to the breeder, they are from different litters so he said he can introduce them for me. Just asking about courier price and if he can hold them until after my renovations !


oooo coool


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> oooo coool


Yesss  All girlies. A siamese, hairless, blue and rex hooded. Not sure on the hooded colour yet though :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Awwww new ratlets:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Awwww new ratlets:flrt:


Yeah. Been so keen to get them. I miss my old rat a lot.. I've just been waiting for the right time to get them .

They are going to be spoiled rotten. I don't think I will ever want to stop having them out :lol2:

But I guess they'll fit right in with our night time everybody out and about house hold =D


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen loads of jelly fish with purple on them but they were all dead and yes it was Formby point:2thumb:
> 
> Have you seen the rest oif the pics?


Nope.....

It's a shame they're always dead 



Cillah said:


> They did. I hate that I know that =[
> 
> Guess what Jaime? Almost finished sorting out what rats I am getting. Spoken to the breeder, they are from different litters so he said he can introduce them for me. Just asking about courier price and if he can hold them until after my renovations !


 
Are they from Shiprat? If so, he's not THAT far away.... Been to see him once  Maybe we could help you with getting them if it is him


----------



## Amalthea

Just heading out to see a friend... Bringing her her burpday pressie....


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Nope.....
> 
> It's a shame they're always dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they from Shiprat? If so, he's not THAT far away.... Been to see him once  Maybe we could help you with getting them if it is him


I was going to get them from him because he was going to have blues. But his litter had no blues in it only black.. So I was going to go with Oldtyme who is in Leeds. I have no idea how far away that is or how much it costs though.. He seems pretty good and everyone says he is good .

Oh and can you guys suggest me a cage that will fit four rats in?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I was going to get them from him because he was going to have blues. But his litter had no blues in it only black.. So I was going to go with Oldtyme who is in Leeds. I have no idea how far away that is or how much it costs though.. He seems pretty good and everyone says he is good .
> 
> Oh and can you guys suggest me a cage that will fit four rats in?


definatley not a jenny...you will tear your hair out lol horrid cages
i really rate the explorer, will hold way more than four rats (good for when you NEED more cos you will haha) ive got mine split for different genders 
its a dream to clean cos the doors open out. id defo recommend the boxs for it , you can get them from ikea so all in all it would be about 160ish for the cage and the boxes. but its well worth it 
theres another cage thats made by the same ppl but smaller forgotten what its called though


----------



## feorag

Cillah I'm very tempted by Neil's 2 blue rex boys!

My boys are 19 months old now and I'm worried about what will happen when 1 of them dies and the other is left alone.

The answer is to get 2 boys now and get them all socialised together so that when one of the oldies dies the remaining one will have company and hopefully by the time the other oldy dies the youngies will be the age my boys are now and I can hopefully introduce another pair.

The only thing that stops me is what will happen if they don't get on with my boys? I don't want to have to buy another big cage, cos of course I've got nowhere to put it. I was just hoping to get a little one to keep the babies in until they're well introduced and then it can go away for the next time. 

My boys are very placid, quiet easygoing kinda boys who get on really well together and I'm worried about upsetting the applecart, so I keep putting it off, but I'd love a blue and I'd love a dumbo and I'd love a rex and Neil seems to have exactly what I'm looking for! Aaaaaghhh!!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Cillah I'm very tempted by Neil's 2 blue rex boys!
> 
> My boys are 19 months old now and I'm worried about what will happen when 1 of them dies and the other is left alone.
> 
> The answer is to get 2 boys now and get them all socialised together so that when one of the oldies dies the remaining one will have company and hopefully by the time the other oldy dies the youngies will be the age my boys are now and I can hopefully introduce another pair.
> 
> The only thing that stops me is what will happen if they don't get on with my boys? I don't want to have to buy another big cage, cos of course I've got nowhere to put it. I was just hoping to get a little one to keep the babies in until they're well introduced and then it can go away for the next time.
> 
> My boys are very placid, quiet easygoing kinda boys who get on really well together and I'm worried about upsetting the applecart, so I keep putting it off, but I'd love a blue and I'd love a dumbo and I'd love a rex and Neil seems to have exactly what I'm looking for! Aaaaaghhh!!!


are they babies eileen?
my males love babies they take them and look after them , you should be fine with baby males  go for it


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> are they babies eileen?
> my males love babies they take them and look after them , you should be fine with baby males  go for it


 you guys make me want ratties:bash:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you guys make me want ratties:bash:


get some then lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> get some then lol


 mother inlaw not a fan


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> mother inlaw not a fan


and thats got what to do with her in your own house?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> and thats got what to do with her in your own house?


lol because we're moving in with her, will get some when we have our own place again


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> are they babies eileen?
> my males love babies they take them and look after them , you should be fine with baby males  go for it


Do you think so Jaime. Neil says in his advert that they're not ready to go yet cos they're only 4 weeks old, so yes, they are babies.



ami_j said:


> and thats got what to do with her in your own house?


Cos he's not in his own house - he's in her! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> lol because we're moving in with her, will get some when we have our own place again


thats what i meant.....


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Do you think so Jaime. Neil says in his advert that they're not ready to go yet cos they're only 4 weeks old, so yes, they are babies.
> 
> Cos he's not in his own house - he's in her! :lol2:


i kno hes not ...once he IS is what i meant....

babies tend to submit to the bigger males being the boss so things tend to go nice and smoothly


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> thats what i meant.....


 my mums not a fan of animals full stop. its quite fun to watch when she comes to visit always looking over her shoulder :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> my mums not a fan of animals full stop. its quite fun to watch when she comes to visit always looking over her shoulder :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2:


 if she's in the room with the lizards she doesn't take her eyes of them lol and when we had cats they had to be but in the kitchen till she left


----------



## [email protected]

WOW!! and the winner of the most rediculously oversised ginormicus hugantic thread goes to... 

THIS ONE!!!:no1:


----------



## Shell195

I had 2 hooded rescue boys and took in 2 rescue berkies(young) I had world war 3 and they were rolling round the cage when I introduced them, even though they had cages next door to each other and used to free roam together with no problems. I seperated them and introduced 3 rex babies to the 2 hoodies but it took ages for them to get along and they still have dominance matches now:bash: One of the hoodies died so I got a baldie boy but he then got beaten up and was covered in scratches and bites so then I got another cage and got another baldie boy to go with him. I now have 3 huge cages with 4, 2 and 2 and darent get anymore in case the same thing happens:bash:


----------



## Shell195

[email protected] said:


> WOW!! and the winner of the most rediculously oversised ginormicus hugantic thread goes to...
> 
> THIS ONE!!!:no1:


And the winner of the most jealous person goes to you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

[email protected] said:


> WOW!! and the winner of the most rediculously oversised ginormicus hugantic thread goes to...
> 
> THIS ONE!!!:no1:


And so???


Shell195 said:


> And the winner of the most jealous person goes to you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


PMSL!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I had 2 hooded rescue boys and took in 2 rescue berkies(young) I had world war 3 and they were rolling round the cage when I introduced them, even though they had cages next door to each other and used to free roam together with no problems. I seperated them and introduced 3 rex babies to the 2 hoodies but it took ages for them to get along and they still have dominance matches now:bash: One of the hoodies died so I got a baldie boy but he then got beaten up and was covered in scratches and bites so then I got another cage and got another baldie boy to go with him. I now have 3 huge cages with 4, 2 and 2 and darent get anymore in case the same thing happens:bash:


That's what's worrying me shell. I don't have anywhere to put another rat cage big enough for 2 boys if it doesn't work out and that's why I've hesitated.

Neil says he's never had a problem introducing his ratty boys to his adult ratty boys and neither has anyone else he's sold kittens to, but there's just that little bit of doubt for me.

I don't believe in getting an animal without considering the worst scenario that could present itself and for me, in this case, the worst scenario would be if I can't get them to bond with my 2 boys, what will i do with them?? 

So i guess until I can answer that question I can't commit, so I just don't know!


----------



## ami_j

[email protected] said:


> WOW!! and the winner of the most rediculously oversised ginormicus hugantic thread goes to...
> 
> THIS ONE!!!:no1:


im sure night thread is bigger :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That's what's worrying me shell. I don't have anywhere to put another rat cage big enough for 2 boys if it doesn't work out and that's why I've hesitated.
> 
> Neil says he's never had a problem introducing his ratty boys to his adult ratty boys and neither has anyone else he's sold kittens to, but there's just that little bit of doubt for me.
> 
> I don't believe in getting an animal without considering the worst scenario that could present itself and for me, in this case, the worst scenario would be if I can't get them to bond with my 2 boys, what will i do with them??
> 
> So i guess until I can answer that question I can't commit, so I just don't know!


getting them in the cage can be the worst bit, but tiny kittens its very rare theres problems, and if the kittens line is good with others they should stay harmonious


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> getting them in the cage can be the worst bit, but tiny kittens its very rare theres problems, and if the kittens line is good with others they should stay harmonious


 

I think my problems started with the berkie boys as one of them was very dominant and wouldnt back down to my dominant hoodie which has left them all very defensive. I would love nothing more than the 8 boys living together but it isnt ever going to happen:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I think my problems started with the berkie boys as one of them was very dominant and wouldnt back down to my dominant hoodie which has left them all very defensive. I would love nothing more than the 8 boys living together but it isnt ever going to happen:bash:


aye sometimes theres just one that causes problems, my first hairless were really over dominant , but i think there was another issue there as a couple had fits and died, and two died of lymphoma. my current boys kick off a bit on occasion , its normally the boss telling the younger ones not to push it lol , my girls scrap more lol


----------



## feorag

I think you could be right Shell, because your second lot weren't kittens were they??? I'm hoping that if I introduce young, not yet sexually mature males, I won't have a problem with the older boys, but I have to justify to Barry what I'll do if it doesn't work out and, at the moment, I can't answer that!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I think you could be right Shell, because your second lot weren't kittens were they??? I'm hoping that if I introduce young, not yet sexually mature males, I won't have a problem with the older boys, but I have to justify to Barry what I'll do if it doesn't work out and, at the moment, I can't answer that!


castration can help, if things were to go wrong. maybe foster some babies with a view to keep if things go right?


----------



## Shell195

The first 2 were young adults as were the next 2 but the 3 rex were kittens and so were the 2 naked ones


Have you seen this:flrt: *Angel.....Demon!*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> The first 2 were young adults as were the next 2 but the 3 rex were kittens and so were the 2 naked ones
> 
> 
> Have you seen this:flrt: *Angel.....Demon!*


:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Getting more and more popular them big-lugged, bug-eyed, wrinkly, nekkid critters! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Getting more and more popular them big-lugged, bug-eyed, wrinkly, nekkid critters! :lol2:


 
I wonder why:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Getting more and more popular them big-lugged, bug-eyed, wrinkly, nekkid critters! :lol2:


when you getting yours eileen?:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I wonder why:whistling2:


Haven't got a feckin' clue!:lol2:



ami_j said:


> when you getting yours eileen?:lol2:


:hmm: Let me think! :hmm: :hmm: :hmm: Never! :grin1:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Haven't got a feckin' clue!:lol2:
> 
> :hmm: Let me think! :hmm: :hmm: :hmm: Never! :grin1:


 
:gasp::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## feorag

:rotfl:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Haven't got a feckin' clue!:lol2:
> 
> :hmm: Let me think! :hmm: :hmm: :hmm: Never! :grin1:


lol denile....


----------



## Shell195

Bed for me as Im at the sanctuary tomorrow and have a Trustees meeting:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bed for me as Im at the sanctuary tomorrow and have a Trustees meeting:bash:


night shell


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol denile....


i want a ferret on happy pets i keep getting them to put on the feed but i can never find any on there from other people



Shell195 said:


> Bed for me as Im at the sanctuary tomorrow and have a Trustees meeting:bash:


 night shell


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i want a ferret on happy pets i keep getting them to put on the feed but i can never find any on there from other people
> 
> 
> night shell


hang on lol will go refresh til one comes up


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hang on lol will go refresh til one comes up


 thank you


----------



## feorag

Night Shell. enjoy your day tomorrow.

I'll doubtless still be doing housework, cos I got buggar all done today! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> thank you


its up 


feorag said:


> Night Shell. enjoy your day tomorrow.
> 
> I'll doubtless still be doing housework, cos I got buggar all done today! :lol2:


lol i need to clean my carpet, the joys of an elderly dog


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> its up


hehe hes cute and hes called mighty


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hehe hes cute and hes called mighty


trust me you will be sick of them before long :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> trust me you will be sick of them before long :lol2:


 i want a real 1 or 2 or 3 or 10:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i want a real 1 or 2 or 3 or 10:lol2:


me too i love ferts :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Well that's me off to bed now! Good night!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well that's me off to bed now! Good night!


night eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya guys


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya guys


hey col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey hun, just going to put X-Men Origins: Wolverine on :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun, just going to put X-Men Origins: Wolverine on :2thumb:


oooh nice :2thumb: ive not seen it still 
im watching bad boys


----------



## Zoo-Man

You should get it on DVD hun, its cool.

Had a pretty boring day today - went shopping, did some more work on tortoise pens, & then went to our friend's across the road for an hour.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You should get it on DVD hun, its cool.
> 
> Had a pretty boring day today - went shopping, did some more work on tortoise pens, & then went to our friend's across the road for an hour.


it can go on my list of lots to buy sod all money:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

night eileen 

hey coll


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Tom, you ok?


----------



## ami_j

argh im about to tear my hair out


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Tom, you ok?


i was gonna say yeah but i'm really trying to pretend i don't know what day it is and i'm in work at 1.00pm till 5pm



ami_j said:


> argh im about to tear my hair out


 whats up


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> i want a ferret on happy pets i keep getting them to put on the feed but i can never find any on there from other people
> 
> 
> night shell


Might have some in my hotel...... Bred ones, though, cuz I sell newsfeed ones as soon as I adopt now :whistling2:



ami_j said:


> trust me you will be sick of them before long :lol2:


Yup.... And all newsfeed critters are named Mighty


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i was gonna say yeah but i'm really trying to pretend i don't know what day it is and i'm in work at 1.00pm till 5pm
> 
> 
> whats up


bloody rat food , the rabbit food i use is changed so need to work out if im changing, which one to change one etc etc


Amalthea said:


> Might have some in my hotel...... Bred ones, though, cuz I sell newsfeed ones as soon as I adopt now :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.... And all newsfeed critters are named Mighty


seen my panda ferret jen?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Might have some in my hotel...... Bred ones, though, cuz I sell newsfeed ones as soon as I adopt now :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.... And all newsfeed critters are named Mighty


 if you can find me i wouldn't say no to another one :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Not seen, Jaime.....

If not, Tom, I'll try breeding another. Will try now before bed.... 

Nighty night, guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

What the heck are you guys on about?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Not seen, Jaime.....
> 
> If not, Tom, I'll try breeding another. Will try now before bed....
> 
> Nighty night, guys


theres a pic on my wall  night jen


----------



## tomwilson

anyone fancy setting a date for a NW meet up then


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> What the heck are you guys on about?


its a game on facebook


----------



## tomwilson

i got my 4th star :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

omg these people make me laugh so much with how holier than thou and contradictory some of them are 
they dont think pets should be bred but keep them anyway is probably the most amusing bit:lol2:
Fancy Rats • Login

my view. no i dont think i could feed a rat to a snake but i commend those who breed their own healthy food


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> omg these people make me laugh so much with how holier than thou and contradictory some of them are
> they dont think pets should be bred but keep them anyway is probably the most amusing bit:lol2:
> Fancy Rats • Login
> 
> my view. no i dont think i could feed a rat to a snake but i commend those who breed their own healthy food


 i couldn't breed my own but i don't see a problem in people who do as long as everything is humane


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> anyone fancy setting a date for a NW meet up then


Dunno when would be best mate


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i couldn't breed my own but i don't see a problem in people who do as long as everything is humane


have you read it!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> have you read it!


 reading it now, just read the op is a vegan nuff said


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Dunno when would be best mate


 i need a few weeks in advance to be able to book it off so one weekend at the end of next month or early august


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> reading it now, just read the op is a vegan nuff said


lol wait til page two...its long but its worth sticking with just for some of the crap thats spouted 
if you dont agree with animals being bred as pets ,owning them makes you a hypocrite


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> reading it now, just read the op is a vegan nuff said


Whats wrong with being vegan?


----------



## ami_j

apparently saying its natural for people to eat meat is saying its ok to do other "natural" things like rape and infanticide....you could not make this stuff up


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> apparently saying its natural for people to eat meat is saying its ok to do other "natural" things like rape and infanticide....you could not make this stuff up


Mmm, odd! As a vegetarian (& wannabe vegan) I would not group eating meat with rape & infanticide.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, odd! As a vegetarian (& wannabe vegan) I would not group eating meat with rape & infanticide.


lol theres veggys, vegans and then theres this woman ....


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Whats wrong with being vegan?


 nothing wrong in being vegan exactly but almost every vegan i've met is a self-rightous turd coll including one ex-vegan who was having a go at a pescatarian (eats fish might have got the word or spelling wrong) for saying he was a veggie while she her self was eating big mac's. but vegetarians don't seem to have this attitude, diana is a veggie i tried when i was younger and do plan to do it again but have never really found a time i=that was right (slaps self on wrist for sounding pathetic)


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> nothing wrong in being vegan exactly but almost every vegan i've met is a self-rightous turd coll including one ex-vegan who was having a go at a pescatarian (eats fish might have got the word or spelling wrong) for saying he was a veggie while she her self was eating big mac's. but vegetarians don't seem to have this attitude, diana is a veggie i tried when i was younger and do plan to do it again but have never really found a time i=that was right (slaps self on wrist for sounding pathetic)


lol tbf ive come across a few self rightous vegans...each to their own but dont shove your views down my throat lol
i see you joined the forum tom , expect to see the word ethics at least twice a post :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

well im gonna bed 
night


----------



## tomwilson

:bash::bash::bash::bash: can't take anymore of this drivel they are using out dated examples to support their modern day beleifs, and they think they are speaking the word of god


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jaime!


----------



## tomwilson

night jaime
think i'm gonna go to


----------



## Zoo-Man

I win again then Tom? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning people Ive been up since ten past eight:gasp: Off to the sanctuary shortly, speak later:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning people Ive been up since ten past eight:gasp:


Morning everyone - I haven't!! :lol2:

What's everyone up to today then?


----------



## Cillah

I totally copied off you Eileen and can now quote everything I missed :whistling2:



ami_j said:


> definatley not a jenny...you will tear your hair out lol horrid cages
> i really rate the explorer, will hold way more than four rats (good for when you NEED more cos you will haha) ive got mine split for different genders
> its a dream to clean cos the doors open out. id defo recommend the boxs for it , you can get them from ikea so all in all it would be about 160ish for the cage and the boxes. but its well worth it
> theres another cage thats made by the same ppl but smaller forgotten what its called though


I will look into the Explorer. I think I looked into it before. I want a nice cage but not something that is really expensive.. Like the Critter Nation. That's kind of out of my budget. I wanted room for more than four for the future.. Martin was with me when I said that though so I just left that part out.. 

I don't want anything smaller so I will look at that now. Thanks !



feorag said:


> Cillah I'm very tempted by Neil's 2 blue rex boys!


Neil is Oldtyme? I am not sure. I feel so silly but I hope so because then at least I know I am on the same page! His rats seem lovely and I can take four does off of him for £25 I don't know if that is a good price but they are nice rats so well worth it. Plus he said he will introduce them to eachother there for me! Which is an added bonus as they are all from different litters. 

I've never had male rats so I don't really know how to help you. . I am sure you will figure something out though 



tomwilson said:


> you guys make me want ratties


You should get them because they are the best animals on the world! Not biased or anything..



tomwilson said:


> mother inlaw not a fan


Martin's mum hates all rodents. Rodents are my favourite pets! Lucky the pet room is upstairs.. Not that she comes over often . They used to be downstairs and she would just ignore them though. But we don't live together..



ami_j said:


> me too i love ferts


Me too! Especially the polecat colour. Martin hates them and said we can never have them. Like that would stop me. Nah to be honest ferrets are something I like but can't see myself actually getting.. At least for a long time. 



tomwilson said:


> i need a few weeks in advance to be able to book it off so one weekend at the end of next month or early august


Same for the meet up. I wouldn't feel comfortable going without Martin and if it is a weekend he'd have to book it off work. If it is through the week that would be great. I am hopefully going for an interview soon so I think we really need to sort out a date :gasp:

-

I am not doing much today. Having a bit of a lazy day to be honest. My mice have entertained me. Both the males cage and the females cage have recently decided that it's really, really fun to push their legs forward and run as fast as they can, scooping up a lot of bedding and then pushing it all out of the cage. They do that then they walk to the bars and look out at the bedding. It's frustrating but cute at the same time! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Hi Cilla - yes you're right Neil is OldTyme.

I honestly just don't know what to do about the rats to be honest. I'd really, really like them, but I don't want to upset the applecart with my 2 boys, because they get on really well together, I've never seen dominant behaviour from either of them. They're very nervous out of their cage, so not a lot of fun playing with them, but in the cage they're just the friendliest rats you'll ever meet. And they're very well behaved, they always use their litter trays, one for poos and one for wees and nest building. Why they nest in the tray they wee in beats me, but they do! :roll:

So I keep worrying that if I introduce 2 more rats, will they get on? If they don't then I'll have to have 2 cages and I haven't room for the other one which means one pair will probably have to go in a bedroom.

Will the new ones pee and poo everywhere, which means I'll have to clean out the cage more often? Will introducing 2 more rats mean that the cage will smell more, because at the minute my boys honestly don't smell. They smelt a bit when I first got them, but since they matured, they hardly smell at all. I haven't cleaned their cage out for 2 weeks because of being out all day last weekend and there's no smell at all in my living room - it's all buried into the cat litter at the bottom of the wee tray and covered with their nest building stuff. 

If they do smell more, then they'll have to go out of the living room, but I love having them in the living room where I can see them and talk to them all the time, so as you can see there's a lot to consider and I need to do that before I make a decision.


----------



## Amalthea

I have never had any difficulties introducing BABY boys to adult boys, Eileen..... And the babies will learn to use the litter trays from the adults.

Am heading back down to Telford to see Gary's Dad.... That's three trips our car has made in a week!!


----------



## freekygeeky

Got the job, i've bloody got the job!! Whoop whoop :d


----------



## Cillah

freekygeeky said:


> Got the job, i've bloody got the job!! Whoop whoop :d


Congratulations ! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Cillah said:


> Congratulations ! :2thumb:


Thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> Got the job, i've bloody got the job!! Whoop whoop :d


well done


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> well done


Thankyou!!


----------



## izzey

freekygeeky said:


> Got the job, i've bloody got the job!! Whoop whoop :d


Congratulations :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

izzey said:


> Congratulations :2thumb:


Thankyouuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## Froglodite

Do you ever get sick of being covered in fur?

I can't wear anything black for fear of it getting covered in ginger fuzz, and I've only got the one cat =^_^=

Oh, and, does anyone know if cats get friendlier when you're preggers? :whistling2:


----------



## Carla-Jade

tomwilson said:


> hehe i should have done tbh but there was a reason for it.
> 
> someone started this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/532306-why-do-people-do.htmland got flamed for it (i think not entirely unjustified tbh) but checked on it this morning and they'd ben banned so thought maybe they made a new acount and that was why, i feel a bit of an idoit now after checking carlas older posts and seen that she'd been on the furum a few days
> 
> sorry carla-jade


 
why i had not got any emails to say i had replies to this thread i dont know :lol2: my silence must have fueled the flames i was somebody else!! nah i asked a question apparently in the wrong place & was pretty much told i was being a poor pet owner so i was quite upset about it but this thread is nice with lovely people. i like this safe part of the forum!

ps. loveeee oscar!!


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> Got the job, i've bloody got the job!! Whoop whoop :d


Wow Gina! That's excellent news - congratulations.

So when do you start? And do think they lived in London or was it just your second or third (or both) interviews were in London and that they live not far from where you live now - trying desperately hard to remember what you said when you went for the first interview, but I'm very old you know! :whistling2: 


Froglodite said:


> Do you ever get sick of being covered in fur?


It's an occupational hazard in our house, so i stopped thinking about it years ago! My first dog when I was a teenager was a yellow labrador and every item of clothing I possessed had creamy white hairs threaded through the weave, 50 years later it just doesn't register!

Thank god for 3M sticky rollers is all I'm gonna say! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone hope everyone had good day
Gina Congratulatins thats brilliant news
Eileen I see what you mean about the second kitten thread I dont think they are ever going to do the right thing for that poor kitten and it is such a shame, and to say you were stating that they were mistreating it etc is a damn cheek when all you were doing was giving them helpful constructive advice,I didnt comment on the second thread as I dont have the knowledge to and I know if i had a problem I would come to you and Shell for advice and have done too lol as I know that between you there is a whole world of cat knowledge


----------



## feorag

It's incredibly frustrating when someone describes reasonably alarming symptoms, given the previous thread and the age and condition of the kitten and then totally ignores the advice being given and insists it's fine!

It really did my head in - there is no doubt she is your archetypical dumb blonde! :roll:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Wow Gina! That's excellent news - congratulations.
> 
> So when do you start? And do think they lived in London or was it just your second or third (or both) interviews were in London and that they live not far from where you live now - trying desperately hard to remember what you said when you went for the first interview, but I'm very old you know! :whistling2:


Thankyou!!!
The interview was in there house today  (about a 10 min drive from mine)
I start properly full time in September  The children are great! Parents are great! they have a car they want restoring , so that can be my project! The house, is the biggest house ive ever been in (HUGE), the annex is amazing! They have two cats, one i met, and it was terrified of me! Hope that changes!! Ill neeed a cat around, for when i do stay there!


----------



## feorag

That all sounds great! I hope it works out for you! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou! me too!



feorag said:


> That all sounds great! I hope it works out for you! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Well done Gina:no1:
Look what Ive been cuddling:flrt:











The people had 3 pups, arent they are just soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Well done Gina:no1:
> Look what Ive been cuddling:flrt:
> 
> image


 
AWWWWWWWW you lucky thing that is so cute I so want one lol



feorag said:


> It's incredibly frustrating when someone describes reasonably alarming symptoms, given the previous thread and the age and condition of the kitten and then totally ignores the advice being given and insists it's fine!
> 
> It really did my head in - there is no doubt she is your archetypical dumb blonde! :roll:


I agree I have finally posted on there as the you tube video hasnt materialised and again saying that it needs to see a vet before wednesday but I seriously doubt she will no matter what is said to her


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Well done Gina:no1:
> Look what Ive been cuddling:flrt:
> 
> image


thankyou!! and NAWWWWWWW


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Well done Gina:no1:
> Look what Ive been cuddling:flrt:
> 
> image


:gasp: Aaagggghhhh!!!! What is that horrible thing in your hand??? You can't possibly want that??? I think you should call in an animal courier and send it to me immediately! :bash: :lol2: 


sammy1969 said:


> I agree I have finally posted on there as the you tube video hasnt materialised and again saying that it needs to see a vet before wednesday but I seriously doubt she will no matter what is said to her


She's not going back to her vet until Wednesday cos that's what he told her to do! 

Aren't dumb blondes only able to do what they are told? She obviously thinks the vet is the dog's bollocks, or she hasn't got the money, or she's an expert herself - NOT!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Aaagggghhhh!!!! What is that horrible thing in your hand??? You can't possibly want that??? I think you should call in an animal courier and send it to me immediately! :bash: :lol2:
> She's not going back to her vet until Wednesday cos that's what he told her to do!
> 
> Aren't dumb blondes only able to do what they are told? She obviously thinks the vet is the dog's bollocks, or she hasn't got the money, or she's an expert herself - NOT!!!


 
Sadly we didnt go to buy a meercat but while we were there we got shown all the pets:flrt:It was an amazing 55 acre farm, Im sooooooo jealous:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> :gasp: Aaagggghhhh!!!! What is that horrible thing in your hand??? You can't possibly want that??? I think you should call in an animal courier and send it to me immediately! :bash: :lol2:
> She's not going back to her vet until Wednesday cos that's what he told her to do!
> 
> Aren't dumb blondes only able to do what they are told? She obviously thinks the vet is the dog's bollocks, or she hasn't got the money, or she's an expert herself - NOT!!!


LOL oh yeah bumb blondes do everything they are told and she sure is a real expert in dumbness , now i shall put my claws away again lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Well done Gina:no1:
> Look what Ive been cuddling:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> The people had 3 pups, arent they are just soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


awwww :flrt:
strong arent they lol 

anyone else watching bbc2?


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> awwww :flrt:
> strong arent they lol
> 
> anyone else watching bbc2?


meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## feorag

Nah! Barry's watching football and car racing and motor bike racing and I'm on here! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeee


those little orangs were sooo cute :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

ok had to turn it on and am now watching it as I just had to know what you were talking about lol


----------



## sammy1969

Have you seen that girls latest thread I just cant beleive it


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Have you seen that girls latest thread I just cant beleive it


going to look now

EDIT theres just no talking to some ppl


----------



## sammy1969

I am begining to wonder if she has any sense at all I cannot even bring myself to comment on this one I mean this kitten seems to have made a miraculous recovery one which I just dont beleive in


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I am begining to wonder if she has any sense at all I cannot even bring myself to comment on this one I mean this kitten seems to have made a miraculous recovery one which I just dont beleive in


its clearly all a load of bull 
sadly theres little we can do


----------



## sammy1969

~I know and my heart breaks for this poor little mite, I cant believe she is doing this I feel so angry especially as we all know she isnt going to do whats best for this kitten no matter what we say


----------



## tomwilson

sadly it happens but i don't think you can let it get you down she's been told what to do but 'she knows best'


----------



## sammy1969

I know its just me am a big softie when it comes to animals and i hate the thought of it not getting the correct care I have seen so many pets die for no reason just because the owner would not listen to good advice that it just gets to me to know as a nation of animal lovers there are still people out there that can do this and still think they are in the right


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I know its just me am a big softie when it comes to animals and i hate the thought of it not getting the correct care I have seen so many pets die for no reason just because the owner would not listen to good advice that it just gets to me to know as a nation of animal lovers there are still people out there that can do this and still think they are in the right


 she's an idoit with a big head, she asks for advice only listening to the things she wants to hear


----------



## sammy1969

I totally agree with this Tom just i guess i am being oversensitive tonight


----------



## Shell195

Ive stopped replying on her threads as Im sick of wasting my breath, I get to deal with people like this on the sanctuary phone and it infuriates me. They ring asking for advice about what sounds like a desperately sick cat and they think talking to us will save them paying the vets:bash:
We have started asking for contact details so we can follow up with the RSPCA if we dont think they will use a vet


----------



## sammy1969

Eileen love your last post on her thread dare i answer it lol

I cant say i blame you Shell this seems to becoming more common it seems just hate the way it is all heading


----------



## feorag

I'm sick of it too, but I've replied - she ain't gonna like what I've said!


----------



## sammy1969

I put a response to yur thread Eileen LMAO dont think she will like it either


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I'm sick of it too, but I've replied - she ain't gonna like what I've said!


 hehe exelent :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Are we bad or what Tom? lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Are we bad or what Tom? lol


 very naughty lol


----------



## Froglodite

To be fair.... I just saw the cat on webcam, and well, I've posted in the new thread she made.
For 13 weeks, I think it looks alright, although it doesn't in that picture on her profile.


----------



## sammy1969

I am glad to hear that is looks ok but you can understand our frustration at the way she has been acting we have all tried to give her advice all of which she as turned down and from the way she posted she made it sound very bad for the kitten and we were all very concerned. All we want is what is best for the kitten thats all


----------



## feorag

To be honest I'm past caring (not about the kitten you understand, just the owner!)

That kitten needed to see a vet 3 days before she took it and nothing will change my mind about whether she cares about her animals or not, because the answer is not!!

Then when she didn't like the advice she was given, she started accusing people of saying things that they weren't saying!

So as far as I'm concerned, she can get on with it - I don't give a FF about her!!

The sad thing is that the kitten probably will make a full recovery, but it will be because of good luck not good management and she will think she was right all along! That's the problem!

And I'm sorry, but if they were her cousin's kittens, how on earth did she think it was 4 months old!!! I just think she's saying 13 weeks to prove to people that it isn't undersized, but rest assured it's far too leggy and skinny not to be a 'normal' weight and condition for a kitten of 13 weeks or 4 months however you look at it.


----------



## Froglodite

sammy1969 said:


> I am glad to hear that is looks ok but you can understand our frustration at the way she has been acting we have all tried to give her advice all of which she as turned down and from the way she posted she made it sound very bad for the kitten and we were all very concerned. All we want is what is best for the kitten thats all


I know, I explained this to her as well, that the way it came across was bad, and she understood that I think.
You can add her too, and take a look if you like, she's posted her email in the other thread :thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> To be honest I'm past caring (not about the kitten you understand, just the owner!)
> 
> That kitten needed to see a vet 3 days before she took it and nothing will change my mind about whether she cares about her animals or not, because the answer is not!!
> 
> Then when she didn't like the advice she was given, she started accusing people of saying things that they weren't saying!
> 
> So as far as I'm concerned, she can get on with it - I don't give a FF about her!!
> 
> The sad thing is that the kitten probably will make a full recovery, but it will be because of good luck not good management and she will think she was right all along! That's the problem!
> 
> And I'm sorry, but if they were her cousin's kittens, how on earth did she think it was 4 months old!!! I just think she's saying 13 weeks to prove to people that it isn't undersized, but rest assured it's far too leggy and skinny not to be a 'normal' weight and condition for a kitten of 13 weeks or 4 months however you look at it.


~I have to agree with what you have put here Eileen i also have come to the end of my tether with her I am sorry Froglodite if this sounds harsh but I know Eileen is very very knowledgeable when it comes to cats even though she claims to be no expert and both she and Shell have helped me out no end with problems i have had with my boys and I would trust and follow their advice any time it is given


----------



## feorag

Froglodite said:


> I know, I explained this to her as well, that the way it came across was bad, and she understood that I think.
> You can add her too, and take a look if you like, she's posted her email in the other thread :thumb:


to be honest, like I said I'm not interested.

anybody who accuses me of saying something nasty when I haven't, just doesn't interest me - cos I hate liars in any shape or form and she's a liar!

She has just sent me a pm which I presume is her webcam link so she can prove the kitten is in a good condition - Phhhhttt!!!


----------



## Froglodite

sammy1969 said:


> ~I have to agree with what you have put here Eileen i also have come to the end of my tether with her I am sorry Froglodite if this sounds harsh but I know Eileen is very very knowledgeable when it comes to cats even though she claims to be no expert and both she and Shell have helped me out no end with problems i have had with my boys and I would trust and follow their advice any time it is given


I understand this, and the advice given was very good... it just maybe could have been a tad... kinder?

The description given and pictures did make the situation look urgent, but as the OP then described, it wasn't as serious as first thought.

Anywho, I've said my bit.... I might even be wrong, once Eileen has a look at the kitten.
But I think it's all been blown out of proportion really - athough had the situation been that bad, I could understand the reactions.


----------



## sammy1969

Froglodite said:


> I understand this, and the advice given was very good... it just maybe could have been a tad... kinder?
> 
> The description given and pictures did make the situation look urgent, but as the OP then described, it wasn't as serious as first thought.
> 
> Anywho, I've said my bit.... I might even be wrong, once Eileen has a look at the kitten.
> But I think it's all been blown out of proportion really - athough had the situation been that bad, I could understand the reactions.


I can see your point but all we have had is the information that the OP posted and it did make the situation sound extremely bad for the kitten I am glad you have seen the kitten but when you see it from our point of view you can see why we all reacted the way we did and not just those of us that regularly post on this thread but other members as well. WE are not bad people on here at all we just get upset when we feel animals are not getting the medical care and attention they need when ill


----------



## feorag

Froglodite said:


> I understand this, and the advice given was very good... it just maybe could have been a tad... kinder?.


Sorry, I take exception to that comment. When this girl first posted everyone who offered advice offered it very kindly and caringly because of their concern for the kitten. If the OP hadn't then insisted the kitten wasn't ill after all, then maybe people wouldn't have become short-tempered.

There are always people on here who will come in with their guns blazing, and have a go at someone, but actually none of them came in at the beginning of her first thread, when those of us who frequent this thread were trying to help. I'll do my best to help people, but I won't be sh*t on! ~When it was obvious that she wasn't taking the advice, I opted out. Then she started the other thread about the kitten's belly and I tried to help again, then she said I was accusing her of causing the state he was in, which I didn't at any time.

But I say again, we can only work on the information an owner gives us and the information she was giving us about the state of this kitten was very alarming!


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody!!  Been out all day... Went to visit the inlaws (told the MIL that I am gonna get my cleavage pierced *giggles* She's not impressed) then took the mutt out for an hour and a half walk as soon as we got back (with some friends and their dogs). Diesel went swimming!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody!!  Been out all day... Went to visit the inlaws *(told the MIL that I am gonna get my cleavage pierced *giggles* She's not impressed)* then took the mutt out for an hour and a half walk as soon as we got back (with some friends and their dogs). Diesel went swimming!


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody!!  Been out all day... Went to visit the inlaws (told the MIL that I am gonna get my cleavage pierced *giggles* She's not impressed) then took the mutt out for an hour and a half walk as soon as we got back (with some friends and their dogs). Diesel went swimming!


 
I was at the sancturay for most of the day then this evening went and had cuddles with meercat pups :flrt:

How the hell do you get your cleavage pierced?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> How the hell do you get your cleavage pierced?


I would like to know that too!

Jen, another rat question. If I get 2 baby boys and they mix in with my boys and all live together, what happens about diet? cos babies need a lot more protein in their diet than middle aged men, which is what my boys are now??


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I would like to know that too!
> 
> Jen, another rat question. If I get 2 baby boys and they mix in with my boys and all live together, what happens about diet? cos babies need a lot more protein in their diet than middle aged men, which is what my boys are now??


i supplement with proteiny treats if i have age gaps


----------



## Amalthea

Here's a pic of a dermal anchor (the type of piercing I'm getting) in the same sort of spot I plan on:










Whenever I add babies to an existing group, I MAY allow the adults to get extra while the babies are still babies..... I just give more things like sardines, chicken, etc for a while


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Here's a pic of a dermal anchor (the type of piercing I'm getting) in the same sort of spot I plan on:
> 
> image
> 
> Whenever I add babies to an existing group, I MAY allow the adults to get extra while the babies are still babies..... I just give more things like sardines, chicken, etc for a while


that looks cool 
aye if the existing adults arent too old its easier to let them get treats too...after all they have naughty babies to cope with :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i want african pygmy dormice and hedgehogs but diana never gives me a striaght answer when i ask if we can get some i just get not yet or we'll see, i don't know if it's because we can't have them at the min (which i know and understand) or fust that she doesn't want to say no and if its the latter i'd be a bit upset as i'd rather know now than to have false hope


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Here's a pic of a dermal anchor (the type of piercing I'm getting) in the same sort of spot I plan on:
> 
> image
> 
> Whenever I add babies to an existing group, I MAY allow the adults to get extra while the babies are still babies..... I just give more things like sardines, chicken, etc for a while


The first thing I thought of when I saw that was OUCH and then that that looks pretty cool


----------



## ami_j

ooo cillah  i havent forgot just been busy gimme 10 mins


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ooo cillah  i havent forgot just been busy gimme 10 mins


Oh yes thank you! Take your time ! I have a while yet to worry about the cage.


----------



## feorag

So I presume there's 2 holes there Jen - an 'in'and an 'out'?? Cos it just looks like it's got an 'in', in which case how is it anchored, does it have a sort of umbrella fitting that opens out when it's pushed in the hole?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Oh yes thank you! Take your time ! I have a while yet to worry about the cage.


got them  just need to upload


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So I presume there's 2 holes there Jen - an 'in'and an 'out'?? Cos it just looks like it's got an 'in', in which case how is it anchored, does it have a sort of umbrella fitting that opens out when it's pushed in the hole?


 
That what I wanted to know too:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> got them  just need to upload


Ohkie dokie : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> So I presume there's 2 holes there Jen - an 'in'and an 'out'?? Cos it just looks like it's got an 'in', in which case how is it anchored, does it have a sort of umbrella fitting that opens out when it's pushed in the hole?





Shell195 said:


> That what I wanted to know too:gasp:


 come on jen the cat elders have spoken how does this thing work


----------



## Shell195

After looking at a step by step photo guide to dermal anchors I dont think I will bother:gasp: Dermal Anchors - Micro Dermal Anchor Surface Piercings Step by Step Photo Experience


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> come on jen the cat *elders* have spoken how does this thing work


 
:gasp: Less of the elder I dont need reminding:bash:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> After looking at a step by step photo guide to dermal anchors I dont think I will bother:gasp: Dermal Anchors - Micro Dermal Anchor Surface Piercings Step by Step Photo Experience


I was thinking.. Oh that isn't so bad.. Until I saw the part with the blood when they put the anchor in. That wasn't very nice :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

right here we go...several pics to give you an idea cillah


























































































please excuse the poo they had carrot and kale today


----------



## sammy1969

Loks like it would be very painful but once done quite pretty


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Less of the elder I dont need reminding:bash:


 no like a respected elder:notworthy:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> right here we go...several pics to give you an idea cillah
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> please excuse the poo they had carrot and kale today


You have such sweet rats and so many !

I see what you mean about the tray being really shallow as well so what you did was a good idea. I understand now


----------



## sammy1969

Wow how many little ratties do oyu have jaime?
I will say love the one on the right in the second to last pic very pretty and i want it lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> right here we go...several pics to give you an idea cillah
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> please excuse the poo they had carrot and kale today


 
Gorgeous rats:flrt: How many of each sex have you got as it makes my 8 boys look like a couple:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> The first thing I thought of when I saw that was OUCH and then that that looks pretty cool





feorag said:


> So I presume there's 2 holes there Jen - an 'in'and an 'out'?? Cos it just looks like it's got an 'in', in which case how is it anchored, does it have a sort of umbrella fitting that opens out when it's pushed in the hole?





Shell195 said:


> That what I wanted to know too:gasp:





tomwilson said:


> come on jen the cat elders have spoken how does this thing work


Well, I was gonna explain, but I guess I don't have to *points down*



Shell195 said:


> After looking at a step by step photo guide to dermal anchors I dont think I will bother:gasp: Dermal Anchors - Micro Dermal Anchor Surface Piercings Step by Step Photo Experience


Yeah, that :2thumb: 



sammy1969 said:


> Loks like it would be very painful but once done quite pretty


Apparently, it doesn't hurt too badly when done, because they put a numbing cream on first. I think it looks worse than it is, really....


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> You have such sweet rats and so many !
> 
> I see what you mean about the tray being really shallow as well so what you did was a good idea. I understand now


aye , a smaller tray works but its a pain cleaning the shallow tray. its super easy now and doesnt smell 


sammy1969 said:


> Wow how many little ratties do oyu have jaime?
> I will say love the one on the right in the second to last pic very pretty and i want it lol


hes a git when can u come get him :lol2:
22 altogether, the cage looks here smaller than what it is, even when i ordered it the size shocked me :lol2: recommended size varies from person to person , it works for them tho 


Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous rats:flrt: How many of each sex have you got as it makes my 8 boys look like a couple:lol2:


10 boys and 12 girls lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Less of the elder I dont need reminding:bash:


Neither do I! :bash:



tomwilson said:


> no like a respected elder:notworthy:


And that little bit of back-step crawling don't cut no ice either! :lol2:

Jaime, gorgeous lovely ratty boys there. :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Jaime you are living my dream life! Ratties are my favourite animal . How many did you start off with? 

Also is the only problem with the trays the mess?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Neither do I! :bash:
> 
> And that little bit of back-step crawling don't cut no ice either! :lol2:
> 
> Jaime, gorgeous lovely ratty boys there. :flrt:


ty :flrt: just realised my girls are alot more colourful:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous ratlets, Jaime!!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Jaime you are living my dream life! Ratties are my favourite animal . How many did you start off with?
> 
> Also is the only problem with the trays the mess?


pretty much , poo tends to stick rock hard to them and it smells and when they wee....minging lol 
i know some people think the explorer is cheaply made or looks cheap but apart from the trays i love mine to bits, its spacious and mega easy to clean


Amalthea said:


> Gorgeous ratlets, Jaime!!


thanks jen  the girls all had to pile out of their hammocks and igloos to nosy about the camera :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

lol forgot to mention , the last pic, the rat in the hammock on the left, hes got a mini fan club on here :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> pretty much , poo tends to stick rock hard to them and it smells and when they wee....minging lol
> i know some people think the explorer is cheaply made or looks cheap but apart from the trays i love mine to bits, its spacious and mega easy to clean


It might be cheaper than some other cages but it does look nice to me. I don't think it looks cheap at all. I might try a few things with the trays first and if it doesn't work swap it around. I am only going to have four girls so a lot more space.. But we'll see how we go .

I love Martin. He says we'll start off with four rats. He's so understanding.. Or just realises that that will be the case. Whichever :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol forgot to mention , the last pic, the rat in the hammock on the left, hes got a mini fan club on here :lol2:


 dylan:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

wonder where coll is tonight


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> dylan:flrt:


Going to take Charlie photos for you tomorrow! :2thumb:.

Martin isn't a hamster person. Nothing against them he just doesn't like how they feel when he holds them for some reason. I donno but I guess some people are like that. Anyway! Charlie is working hard on him. Last night when I was asleep, Martin checked on the pet room and found out that Charlies wheel had come off so he went in to put it back on and Charlie climbed straight up his arm and onto his shoulder. Bless him :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Jaime you are living my dream life! Ratties are my favourite animal . How many did you start off with?
> 
> Also is the only problem with the trays the mess?


forgot to answer your other question oops
i get carried away when im gabbing on about my babies :blush:

started off had two when i was 13 and didnt know much at all about them, then a few years ago i bought two from pets at home. one died so i got her two friends and then another two friends so i had five. they died but i had one left so she needed friends so i got another two, one of which i still have Lola, who is two in september. but i really wanted bucks again so for christmas my now ex gave me money to get some bucks , i was getting two hairless , but due to one of the litter turning out to be a hermphrodite i ended up with four lol , i also bought two more females so i had up to then

3 males 4 females

then because the last two girls i got i was a bit concerned about their conditions , when one of my boys died suddenly i decided to give another a chance...ended up coming out with four :whistling2:

the rest are made up of friends rats that have had babies (a couple accidental and some bred) lily was a tart and i kept *cough*7*cough* of them , sadly two died

so thats how lol , my bunch of rescues and accidents :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Going to take Charlie photos for you tomorrow! :2thumb:.
> 
> Martin isn't a hamster person. Nothing against them he just doesn't like how they feel when he holds them for some reason. I donno but I guess some people are like that. Anyway! Charlie is working hard on him. Last night when I was asleep, Martin checked on the pet room and found out that Charlies wheel had come off so he went in to put it back on and Charlie climbed straight up his arm and onto his shoulder. Bless him :flrt:


 hehe thought you where going to say he'd made an escape attempt :lol2: his mum is an escape artist she got out twice and his dad has made 1 attempt with me but the friend i got him from said he was an escape artist too but he was in a cage with his brother back then so i think it was his brothers fault being a bad influence:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hehe thought you where going to say he'd made an escape attempt :lol2: his mum is an escape artist she got out twice and his dad has made 1 attempt with me but the friend i got him from said he was an escape artist too but he was in a cage with his brother back then so i think it was his brothers fault being a bad influence:lol2:


Haha no! I think he's trying to show us he's a good boy and then when we turn our backs he will turn into the escape artist! :whistling2:

He sits with me on the couch and just chills out but when I turn around he makes a run for the side of the couch! I just look at him and he comes running back. Haha


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> It might be cheaper than some other cages but it does look nice to me. I don't think it looks cheap at all. I might try a few things with the trays first and if it doesn't work swap it around. I am only going to have four girls so a lot more space.. But we'll see how we go .
> 
> I love Martin. He says we'll start off with four rats. He's so understanding.. Or just realises that that will be the case. Whichever :lol2:


lol rats are addictive they worm their way into your heart and build a bridge so others can come in and take over


tomwilson said:


> dylan:flrt:


loool everyone loves dylan (he is very handsome my other boys are mostly tough and gruff :lol2


Cillah said:


> Going to take Charlie photos for you tomorrow! :2thumb:.
> 
> Martin isn't a hamster person. Nothing against them he just doesn't like how they feel when he holds them for some reason. I donno but I guess some people are like that. Anyway! Charlie is working hard on him. Last night when I was asleep, Martin checked on the pet room and found out that Charlies wheel had come off so he went in to put it back on and Charlie climbed straight up his arm and onto his shoulder. Bless him :flrt:


awwwww:flrt: charlies lovely, one of my hams she will NOT be held , it stops her running about :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> forgot to answer your other question oops
> i get carried away when im gabbing on about my babies :blush:
> 
> started off had two when i was 13 and didnt know much at all about them, then a few years ago i bought two from pets at home. one died so i got her two friends and then another two friends so i had five. they died but i had one left so she needed friends so i got another two, one of which i still have Lola, who is two in september. but i really wanted bucks again so for christmas my now ex gave me money to get some bucks , i was getting two hairless , but due to one of the litter turning out to be a hermphrodite i ended up with four lol , i also bought two more females so i had up to then
> 
> 3 males 4 females
> 
> then because the last two girls i got i was a bit concerned about their conditions , when one of my boys died suddenly i decided to give another a chance...ended up coming out with four :whistling2:
> 
> the rest are made up of friends rats that have had babies (a couple accidental and some bred) lily was a tart and i kept *cough*7*cough* of them , sadly two died
> 
> so thats how lol , my bunch of rescues and accidents :lol2:


Wow. I see  Do they all fit in that cage?

I am tossing up between having the cage full of does or in the future keeping it as two seperate cages and having bucks. I've never had bucks before though so I'm not sure!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Wow. I see  Do they all fit in that cage?
> 
> I am tossing up between having the cage full of does or in the future keeping it as two seperate cages and having bucks. I've never had bucks before though so I'm not sure!


yup , i wouldnt of thought so but its size is deceptive  they are all happy and most are healthy (got a couple with lumps, found one on lily on clean out day  )


----------



## feorag

I loves my boys! :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Everyone has ratties but meee :gasp:!

Not for much longer though! The pet room has really come a long way. Was just up there saying goodnight to everyone and making sure they are set for the night. Not that they will be sleeping .

I am going to bed now as well. Goodnight


----------



## feorag

Night Cilla - I'm off too now - I've been getting later and later every night lately, so need to try and have an early one! PMSL!!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I loves my boys! :flrt:


metoo  they are messy but tbh im majorly thinking about keeping just boys in future, finding lumps on does is pretty sad 
night eileen and cillah, i just took some more pics of dylan to show ppl so if you want to see them , look back tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Can't promise that, cos I hardly ever come on this thread! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Can't promise that, cos I hardly ever come on this thread! :whistling2:


:lol2k


----------



## Shell195

Ive not gone yet:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

*Dylan for his fanclub lol*


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
Hes gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive not gone yet:whistling2:


i'm still here too



ami_j said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


he's soo cute :notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Well done Gina:no1:
> Look what Ive been cuddling:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> The people had 3 pups, arent they are just soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


Aww Shell, Meerkats are on my wish list! Where did you meet these Meerkats?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww Shell, Meerkats are on my wish list! Where did you meet these Meerkats?


 

Do you know Andy from Wigan?

He has 10 adults and the 3 pups


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hes gorgeous:flrt:





tomwilson said:


> i'm still here too
> 
> 
> he's soo cute :notworthy:


thank you  
hes got really thick fur, i think its cos hes a russian blue siamese, i know russian blues have thick plush fur


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> thank you
> hes got really thick fur, i think its cos hes a russian blue siamese, i know russian blues have thick plush fur


 
Rat colours are confusing, if he was a cat he would be just a siamese:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> right here we go...several pics to give you an idea cillah
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> please excuse the poo they had carrot and kale today


Wow, those are superb rat cages Jaime! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Rat colours are confusing, if he was a cat he would be just a siamese:lol2:


russian blue point i mean lol 


Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, those are superb rat cages Jaime! :2thumb:


ta  can be used for ferts too


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> wonder where coll is tonight


I'm here matey! :welcome:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Do you know Andy from Wigan?
> 
> He has 10 adults and the 3 pups


No, but I think I want to! :mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> No, but I think I want to! :mf_dribble: :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> No, but I think I want to! :mf_dribble: :lol2:


 


Him and his wife are lovely, they built an awesome aviary so they could take the 2 chipmunks so we took them over today. He lives on a 55 acre farm:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Him and his wife are lovely, they built an awesome aviary so they could take the 2 chipmunks so we took them over today. He lives on a 55 acre farm:gasp:


wow :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Him and his wife are lovely, they built an awesome aviary so they could take the 2 chipmunks so we took them over today. He lives on a 55 acre farm:gasp:


Does he want a lodger???  :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Jaimi I am on my way to collect him lol he is so cute mind you i will be taking Dylan at the same time lol and a couple of the girls well actually all of the rats lol and the cage as I now want them again and its your fault lol so coming to pinch all of yours so you can start again (joking)
But they are lovely ratties and I am sooooo jealous 

Hi Col and nite to everyone who has left and Cilla i dont have ratties either


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Does he want a lodger???  :lol2:


 
We tried that:lol2: The kids didnt want to come home they were that impressed, Sophie even suggested we built a house on their land:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

whispa is doing hamster aerobics and she looks huge in the tummy department makes me wonder how many she is going to have


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We tried that:lol2: The kids didnt want to come home they were that impressed, Sophie even suggested we built a house on their land:lol2:


Buggar! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Sammy : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Sammy : victory:


How are you tonight?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Jaimi I am on my way to collect him lol he is so cute mind you i will be taking Dylan at the same time lol and a couple of the girls well actually all of the rats lol and the cage as I now want them again and its your fault lol so coming to pinch all of yours so you can start again (joking)
> But they are lovely ratties and I am sooooo jealous
> 
> Hi Col and nite to everyone who has left and Cilla i dont have ratties either


hehe you would soon bring them back , they are going to be messy for the next 24 hours was kale day :lol2:

your not taking my dylan :gasp:
what is it that everyone loves about him hehe



sammy1969 said:


> whispa is doing hamster aerobics and she looks huge in the tummy department makes me wonder how many she is going to have


bless her how long now?


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> How are you tonight?


Im ok thanks hun, just spent the day at Clark's mum's having a BBQ :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> hehe you would soon bring them back , they are going to be messy for the next 24 hours was kale day :lol2:
> 
> NO I had 12 of my own so i am well used to that sort of thing and i would still love them all
> 
> your not taking my dylan :gasp:
> what is it that everyone loves about him hehe
> 
> It his face and feet and everything els e he is just so cute
> 
> 
> bless her how long now?


If my calculations are correct they will be here wednesday or thursday


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> If my calculations are correct they will be here wednesday or thursday


brilliant


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> brilliant


Yep cant wait for them to arrive I am so looking forward to it


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yep cant wait for them to arrive I am so looking forward to it


how many are staying lol 
gimme a shout if you need colours verifying


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> how many are staying lol
> gimme a shout if you need colours verifying


NOt sure lol probably none so i have been told but we will see lol depends on colours and sexes etc SO will have to wait and see


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> NOt sure lol probably none so i have been told but we will see lol depends on colours and sexes etc SO will have to wait and see


i hope you keep some :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i hope you keep some :whistling2:


Me too but it depends on what Glyn says lol but i think I will be able to sweet talk him


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Me too but it depends on what Glyn says lol but i think I will be able to sweet talk him


when he sees them as babies :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> when he sees them as babies :flrt:


I hope so lol but he may not be that easy to persuade lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I hope so lol but he may not be that easy to persuade lol


awww well fingers crossed for you


----------



## sammy1969

Thanx it just depends on if there is one that catches his eye he has seen a couple in our local haskins he has liked the look of but not enough to buy one lol So if htere is an especially cute one I may get to keep it


----------



## tomwilson

just watched this weeks dr who :gasp: i want it to be next week *NOW *so i can watch the next one it was awsome

hey coll sorry as above been a bit preocupied:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thanx it just depends on if there is one that catches his eye he has seen a couple in our local haskins he has liked the look of but not enough to buy one lol So if htere is an especially cute one I may get to keep it


:2thumb:
whats he going to say when you steal felix off me? :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> just watched this weeks dr who :gasp: i want it to be next week *NOW *so i can watch the next one it was awsome
> 
> hey coll sorry as above been a bit preocupied:lol2:


Tell me about it Tom it is just not fair to leave it on such a cliff hanger and why is it the end of the series already only seems like it has been on a couple of weeks lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> :2thumb:
> whats he going to say when you steal felix off me? :lol2:


Hmmmm now theres a question lol probably not another pet thought we agreed no more for now lol and then Isnt he cute ok he can stay lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmmm now theres a question lol probably not another pet thought we agreed no more for now lol and then Isnt he cute ok he can stay lol


and then ARGH its a little git send it back :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> and then ARGH its a little git send it back :lol2:


Nahhh lol it will be a case of its yours you look after it lol and grin when Nero sits and watches him not that he would let anything happen but he would tease me about it


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Nahhh lol it will be a case of its yours you look after it lol and grin when Nero sits and watches him not that he would let anything happen but he would tease me about it


:lol2:
you can steal indy if you want too....dunno how much you like your fingers


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> you can steal indy if you want too....dunno how much you like your fingers


Lol I take it he is a bit of a nibbler lol I used to have a male like that he was called Sirius so that a deal too lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Thanx it just depends on if there is one that catches his eye he has seen a couple in our local haskins he has liked the look of but not enough to buy one lol So if htere is an especially cute one I may get to keep it


 all babies are especially cute look
































this one is cilla's boy charlie


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Tell me about it Tom it is just not fair to leave it on such a cliff hanger and why is it the end of the series already only seems like it has been on a couple of weeks lol


the new dr really suprised me i was dreading this series but every single one of them have been amazing, and the new writers are incredible


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> all babies are especially cute look
> image
> image
> image
> image
> this one is cilla's boy charlie
> image


AWWWWWWW they are so cute I love the little black eyed cream and Cilla little Charlie even Glyn went AWWWWWWW so maybe i will get to keep one lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> AWWWWWWW they are so cute I love the little black eyed cream and Cilla little Charlie even Glyn went AWWWWWWW so maybe i will get to keep one lol


 the black eyed cream is my keeper lol i've called him flash


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> the new dr really suprised me i was dreading this series but every single one of them have been amazing, and the new writers are incredible


WE know what you mean both Glyn and I are both DR Who fans and we both wondered if it would all work out ok with everything being new. At first we werent sure of Matt Smith and how he would play but everyweek he has become better and the stories this series have been amazing each week better than the last my favourite was the Van Gogh one but then thats just coz I love art

Now Why arent I surprised you kept him lol coming to pinch him too me thinks whilst I am up stealing rodents lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol I take it he is a bit of a nibbler lol I used to have a male like that he was called Sirius so that a deal too lol


lol she grabs your finger, its not painful really


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> WE know what you mean both Glyn and I are both DR Who fans and we both wondered if it would all work out ok with everything being new. At first we werent sure of Matt Smith and how he would play but everyweek he has become better and the stories this series have been amazing each week better than the last my favourite was the Van Gogh one but then thats just coz I love art
> 
> Now Why arent I surprised you kept him lol coming to pinch him too me thinks whilst I am up stealing rodents lol


 i did love the van gough but i also loved the **** reptilia and the darlecks although i'm not fond of the darlecks new make-over


----------



## tomwilson

has colls internet failled again


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lol she grabs your finger, its not painful really


 Awww nothing bad in that then and sorry For saying he lol freudian slip



tomwilson said:


> i did love the van gough but i also loved the **** reptilia and the darlecks although i'm not fond of the darlecks new make-over


Yeah they were good episodes and i must admit I dont like the new dalek look either


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Awww nothing bad in that then and sorry For saying he lol freudian slip
> 
> 
> Yeah they were good episodes and i must admit I dont like the new dalek look either


just makes me jump, its not pain but its not nice
haha she has a face like a buck , chunky
eharmony is dumb haha


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> just makes me jump, its not pain but its not nice
> haha she has a face like a buck , chunky
> eharmony is dumb haha


Lol sheis a bit like me then rather masculine in features
Why is eharmony dumb other than the obvious


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Awww nothing bad in that then and sorry For saying he lol freudian slip
> 
> 
> Yeah they were good episodes and i must admit I dont like the new dalek look either


 the 'old new ones' looked like little war machines that had been mass produced for the job not asthetics where as the 'new new darlecks' look like the opposite of that and it just ruins the darlecks for me


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> just makes me jump, its not pain but its not nice
> haha she has a face like a buck , chunky
> eharmony is dumb haha


 eharmony?


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> the 'old new ones' looked like little war machines that had been mass produced for the job not asthetics where as the 'new new darlecks' look like the opposite of that and it just ruins the darlecks for me


Yeah they have given them far to much of a modern look and now instead of just be able to temporal shift now they can teleport too which is a bit much as it was only the cult of Scaro that could do it previously


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> has colls internet failled again


No mate, Im still around lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No mate, Im still around lol


 you've missed about 4 pages lol, how you doing


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> eharmony?


yeah its a dating site, joined for a joke, not actually wanting a relationship, it matches you with people like you (apparently) so i wanted to see if there was anyone like me (doubtful lol)
i put i hate sports and they keep going oh meet steve. he loves sports....
DUMB


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> yeah its a dating site, joined for a joke, not actually wanting a relationship, it matches you with people like you (apparently) so i wanted to see if there was anyone like me (doubtful lol)
> i put i hate sports and they keep going oh meet steve. he loves sports....
> DUMB


LMAO which just goes to prove what I have always said they would never match Glyn and i together in a million years Ihate dating sites lol think they are absolutely c**p and a waste of time and effort


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yeah its a dating site, joined for a joke, not actually wanting a relationship, it matches you with people like you (apparently) so i wanted to see if there was anyone like me (doubtful lol)
> i put i hate sports and they keep going oh meet steve. he loves sports....
> DUMB


 hehe probably just random lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> LMAO which just goes to prove what I have always said they would never match Glyn and i together in a million years Ihate dating sites lol think they are absolutely c**p and a waste of time and effort


:lol2: the profiles are funny to read. i spose this one is slightly different that it (supposeadly) matches you with people , not just you trawling profiles


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> hehe probably just random lol


But they say they match you on all levels of intellect and comaptibility so it shouldt be random at al lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you've missed about 4 pages lol, how you doing


I know, but I'm not into rodents much soi havent commented


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> But they say they match you on all levels of intellect and comaptibility so it shouldt be random at al lol


they lieeeee :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> But they say they match you on all levels of intellect and comaptibility so it shouldt be random at al lol


 yeah but they can say what they like can't they how do you messure intellect and compatibility when someone with the IQ lower than that of the retarded level was the president of america for 2 whole terms and opossits attract,


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I know, but I'm not into rodents much soi havent commented


 :whip: rodents are lovely, really getting into my small mammals atm


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> they lieeeee :lol2:


I know lol but how else are they going to get you to pay them 

Just been attacked by Nero lol was looking for him and Figaro as they were too quiet and went past the cat duffle bag in the hall only to have him pounce on my foot little monster so I have nicknamed him monster munch


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know lol but how else are they going to get you to pay them
> 
> Just been attacked by Nero lol was looking for him and Figaro as they were too quiet and went past the cat duffle bag in the hall only to have him pounce on my foot little monster so I have nicknamed him monster munch


:lol2:
thats why im on the free account


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :whip: rodents are lovely, really getting into my small mammals atm


I don't dislike them, Im just not into them anymore. I have had most as pets in the past - mice, rats, hamsters & gerbils, but they do not interest me so much anymore. I'm more into tortoises, parrots, & exotic mammals.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't dislike them, Im just not into them anymore. I have had most as pets in the past - mice, rats, hamsters & gerbils, but they do not interest me so much anymore. I'm more into tortoises, parrots, & exotic mammals.


 i want some of the more common smaller birds in a few years budgies, love birds, i love finches, always loved torts, i'm working on getting hedgehogs and dormice atm and as always a huskey


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i want some of the more common smaller birds in a few years budgies, love birds, i love finches, always loved torts, i'm working on getting hedgehogs and dormice atm and as always a huskey


huskies are great dogs but take so much attention and exercise my sister has one that has real issues but she wont argue with me lol. They have to keep her muzzled when her husband is not there as she has bitten in the past. Its a shame as she would be a lovely dog if she had been trained right as a puppy


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> huskies are great dogs but take so much attention and exercise my sister has one that has real issues but she wont argue with me lol. They have to keep her muzzled when her husband is not there as she has bitten in the past. Its a shame as she would be a lovely dog if she had been trained right as a puppy


 plan on socialising mine with my friends well trained german shepherd


----------



## sammy1969

Cool it will need it lol they go for miles and miles never seem to run out of steam and can be very destructive when left alone without proper training


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i want some of the more common smaller birds in a few years budgies, love birds, i love finches, always loved torts, i'm working on getting hedgehogs and dormice atm and as always a huskey


An aviary of mixed finches is a great sight & sound. African Pygmy Hedgehogs & African Pgymy Dormice aren't my thing though. And Husky's are one breed of dog I'd never have! Too much energy & fur for me :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Cool it will need it lol they go for miles and miles never seem to run out of steam and can be very destructive when left alone without proper training


 big dream of mine to own one only wish i was ready to get one now lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> An aviary of mixed finches is a great sight & sound. African Pygmy Hedgehogs & African Pgymy Dormice aren't my thing though. And Husky's are one breed of dog I'd never have! Too much energy & fur for me :lol2:


 i love big energetic dogs :lol2: they bring the best out in me i'm a lazy sod otherwise lol


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> big dream of mine to own one only wish i was ready to get one now lol


Was always one of mydream dogs till i saw Kia and althoug i still think they are stunning I know I would never have one.
( Wonders what she can steal of Cols whilst she is up on her theif run to Tom and Jaimi lol)


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Was always one of mydream dogs till i saw Kia and althoug i still think they are stunning I know I would never have one.
> ( Wonders what she can steal of Cols whilst she is up on her theif run to Tom and Jaimi lol)


 what you planning on robbing off me


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> what you planning on robbing off me


Little Flash lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Little Flash lol


:whip: your not having him :devil: you can have you pick of golden or golden banded though got a lovely tame girlie


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> :whip: your not having him :devil: you can have you pick of golden or golden banded though got a lovely tame girlie


But i want Flash he is sooooooo cute lol so i am going to steal him when you are not looking


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i love big energetic dogs :lol2: they bring the best out in me i'm a lazy sod otherwise lol


Im not generally a fan of the larger breeds of dog, though I do like German Shepards & Greyhounds. My favourite breeds of dog in the smaller dogs - Smooth-Coated Chihuahua, Boston Terrier, Pug, & Jack Russell Terrier.


----------



## ami_j

right im off to bed, didnt want it to be this late- again whoops


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Was always one of mydream dogs till i saw Kia and althoug i still think they are stunning I know I would never have one.
> ( Wonders what she can steal of Cols whilst she is up on her theif run to Tom and Jaimi lol)


You can steal whichever little sh*t is chewing my settee over the last couple of days while we are out Sam! Its either Zander the male Siamese cat or Lolly the Chihuahua. :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not generally a fan of the larger breeds of dog, though I do like German Shepards & Greyhounds. My favourite breeds of dog in the smaller dogs - Smooth-Coated Chihuahua, Boston Terrier, Pug, & Jack Russell Terrier.


I love the smaller breeds too have always wanted a yet black and pure white gsd but know it is just a dream but i do love king yorkshire terriers Jack russels bostons terriers and miniature poodles.
(Hmmm thinks i may steal Cols Boston terrier lol)


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not generally a fan of the larger breeds of dog, though I do like German Shepards & Greyhounds. My favourite breeds of dog in the smaller dogs - Smooth-Coated Chihuahua, Boston Terrier, Pug, & Jack Russell Terrier.


 not a fan of chihuahuas i don't see the point in a cat that barks:lol2:
pugs are cute, i love jack russels, other smaller breeds i like are westies and lakeland terriers


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jaimi sleep well


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> right im off to bed, didnt want it to be this late- again whoops


 night jaime


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I love the smaller breeds too have always wanted a yet black and pure white gsd but know it is just a dream but i do love king yorkshire terriers Jack russels bostons terriers and miniature poodles.
> (Hmmm thinks i may steal Cols Boston terrier lol)


Hands off my Daisy! :whip:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Hands off my Daisy! :whip:


AWW but you know you wuv me really lol and she is very very cute and I promise to wuv her and hug her and look after her for ever


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> not a fan of chihuahuas i don't see the point in a cat that barks:lol2:
> pugs are cute, i love jack russels, other smaller breeds i like are westies and lakeland terriers


Oh Tom, you need to get to know a well brought up Chihuahua if thats your view on them. They are great little dogs, loyal, brave, intelligent & with a personality 10 times the size of their bodies.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> AWW but you know you wuv me really lol and she is very very cute and I promise to wuv her and hug her and look after her for ever


Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Tom, you need to get to know a well brought up Chihuahua if thats your view on them. They are great little dogs, loyal, brave, intelligent & with a personality 10 times the size of their bodies.


And they used to guard temples for the mayans


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo


But if I steal here you wont know till she is back with me lol and dont tell Shell but i will be going to hers to steal her little dups too lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Tom, you need to get to know a well brought up Chihuahua if thats your view on them. They are great little dogs, loyal, brave, intelligent & with a personality 10 times the size of their bodies.


i think all the ones i've seen are failed attempts at owning a handbag poochie tbh i just love woolfy dogs though


----------



## tomwilson

sammys on a mass pet-napping spree here


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> sammys on a mass pet-napping spree here


Yep getting it all done in one go saves alot of hassle
Only have two problems though first I dont drive and second I dont know any of your addresses but I can dream I suppose lmao


----------



## tomwilson

coll we shouldn't tell her when the NW meet up is as it will leave all our houses ungarded


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> coll we shouldn't tell her when the NW meet up is as it will leave all our houses ungarded


Damn you foiled my plan lol that was when i was going to get them all


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Damn you foiled my plan lol that was when i was going to get them all


 we'll have to do all the meet up dealing by pm now :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> we'll have to do all the meet up dealing by pm now :lol2:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol


----------



## tomwilson

right well i'm fooked the winner is between you two i'm of to bed :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Night Tom Sleep well


----------



## sammy1969

YOu win again Col lol as Im of to bed night hun


----------



## Shell195

You lot get later and later:lol2:
Morning everyone


----------



## Cillah

Oh I missed out on rodent chat! More rodent chat happens here than in the rodent chat thread! Those baby hammy photos are so cute Tom. Especially little Charlie. He's such a charmer .

I am really getting into rodents as well.. Well I have always been but in Queensland I had the choice of a rat or a mouse. So it's a whole new world here =D. I used to look up caresheets on the pets I want before I knew I was ever coming here with Martin as I was really lame =o.

Morning Shell


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Another stunningly beautiful day here!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody  Another stunningly beautiful day here!!


Morning Jen 

How are you today =D?


----------



## Amalthea

Not too bad  Gonna get dressed and take the mutt out, methinks. How's you?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Not too bad  Gonna get dressed and take the mutt out, methinks. How's you?


I'm good. Just having a lazy day today . 

Which is actually pretty boring to be honest.. :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

hi guys i'm off to get ready for work i'll catch up later see yiou guys in a bit


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hi guys i'm off to get ready for work i'll catch up later see yiou guys in a bit


I am so jealous. I am wanting to work so badly :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am so jealous. I am wanting to work so badly :lol2:


 :lol2: i wish i had enough money not to work


----------



## Amalthea

I actually off today, which I am so happy about. After last week, I really need it!!! Only working two shifts this week (unless I get called again).


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: i wish i had enough money not to work


I don't :gasp:

Everytime I buy something I watch my poor bank account dwindle.. And Martin only works weekends. But he's looking for a new job and I should have a job in the next fortnight.. Or at least an interview. Yay !

Get me money and out of the house and meeting people. Exciting!

I want to work until I have lots of friends and then I can just win the lotto.. Or something.


----------



## Amalthea

That's one of the reasons I really needed a job, Cilla... To get out and meet people!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> That's one of the reasons I really needed a job, Cilla... To get out and meet people!


Yeah. I have enough money to last longer but I am dying to get a job so I can make friends. It's the only reason I really want one. Hopefully I get a job with a lot of people I can be friends with :2thumb:

Martin asked me last night why I didn't think his friends were my friends and he didn't understand. They are people I say a few passing words to when they are over and they are nice.. But a friend to me is someone who texts me and vice versa and who I go out and spend time with. They aren't like that. I think it upset him but it's the truth.. :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - it's a beautiful day here too! Might sit out and catch a few rays! :lol2:


ami_j said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Aw Jaime he's gorgeous!! :flrt: 


Shell195 said:


> Rat colours are confusing, if he was a cat he would be just a siamese:lol2:


:gasp: Don't start that conversation again! I'm still traumatised from my last attempt at trying to understand siamese in rats! :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> You can steal whichever little sh*t is chewing my settee over the last couple of days while we are out Sam! Its either Zander the male Siamese cat or Lolly the Chihuahua. :devil:


Colin how dare you suggest it'll be a Siamese chewing your settee!! :bash: Of course it'll be the chihuahua!:whip: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Yeah. I have enough money to last longer but I am dying to get a job so I can make friends. It's the only reason I really want one. Hopefully I get a job with a lot of people I can be friends with :2thumb:
> 
> Martin asked me last night why I didn't think his friends were my friends and he didn't understand. They are people I say a few passing words to when they are over and they are nice.. But a friend to me is someone who texts me and vice versa and who I go out and spend time with. They aren't like that. I think it upset him but it's the truth.. :gasp:


Yup, I understand completely!! That's one of the reasons I really love where I work! We all get along so easily and we have a good laugh :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yup, I understand completely!! That's one of the reasons I really love where I work! We all get along so easily and we have a good laugh :2thumb:


I've been meaning to ask. How from RFUK if coming to your BBQ annnnnd what kind of drinks do you want us to bring.. Alcoholic or no and is there somewhere to put them or not ?

Eileen.. Siamese in rats = cute and that's all you need to know :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell is coming  And Ian. There are a couple others that are coming that have RFUK accounts.... One of them doesn't come into the furry section often (Ruthy) and the other rarely comes on RFUK  Mainly crittery people will be there. A couple from the glider forum.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: At what's just happened. 

I came on here, Jen, you had just done your first post, so I started to reply, Barry came into the living room and started a conversation! By the time I'd talked to him and typed my response you two had filled a full page and my post came out at the top of a new page, so I didn't realise. 

I've just come back on and it took me a minute to work out how you were both quoting posts that I'd never read! :lol2:


tomwilson said:


> :lol2: i wish i had enough money not to work


Tom, I've waited 40+ years for somebody to pay me to stay at home and now that they do, I'm *loving* it!!



Cillah said:


> Eileen.. Siamese in rats = cute and that's all you need to know :2thumb:


It is indeed. I got myself into a whole load of trouble on another thread last year through a misunderstanding cos I couldn't understand how a hooded could be a Siamese! Believe me - I keep out of rat genetics now! :lol2:

Well the sun is beckoning and I've just bought Harlan Coben's latest book and I *need* to start reading it.

Shell, if you come on here in the interim, did Sophie go and look at the Konad art stuff. I ask because the kit I got on ebay for £16 that retails at £30. has been listed again. I got another one yesterday for £15 for Elise and there's another one going off today in about 5 hours time and it's only standing at £9.99. at the minute if she's interested! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Getting distracted from the cat chat. You should be ashamed  Am gonna make some lunch and go sun worship, too, I think. Gotta pick up poop first, though. URGH. Why do we have pets again?!?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning all - it's a beautiful day here too! Might sit out and catch a few rays! :lol2:
> Aw Jaime he's gorgeous!! :flrt:
> :gasp: Don't start that conversation again! I'm still traumatised from my last attempt at trying to understand siamese in rats! :lol2:
> Colin how dare you suggest it'll be a Siamese chewing your settee!! :bash: Of course it'll be the chihuahua!:whip: :lol2:


thank you :flrt:


feorag said:


> :lol2: At what's just happened.
> 
> I came on here, Jen, you had just done your first post, so I started to reply, Barry came into the living room and started a conversation! By the time I'd talked to him and typed my response you two had filled a full page and my post came out at the top of a new page, so I didn't realise.
> 
> I've just come back on and it took me a minute to work out how you were both quoting posts that I'd never read! :lol2:Tom, I've waited 40+ years for somebody to pay me to stay at home and now that they do, I'm *loving* it!!
> 
> It is indeed. I got myself into a whole load of trouble on another thread last year through a misunderstanding cos I couldn't understand how a hooded could be a Siamese! Believe me - I keep out of rat genetics now! :lol2:
> 
> Well the sun is beckoning and I've just bought Harlan Coben's latest book and I *need* to start reading it.
> 
> Shell, if you come on here in the interim, did Sophie go and look at the Konad art stuff. I ask because the kit I got on ebay for £16 that retails at £30. has been listed again. I got another one yesterday for £15 for Elise and there's another one going off today in about 5 hours time and it's only standing at £9.99. at the minute if she's interested! :2thumb:


yeah dylan is a siamese berkie , hes got white feet


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen I rememeber that colour slanging match well:whistling2:I bet you could leave them all for dead with cat genetics:no1:

Ive mentioned the nail stuff to Sophie and she isnt sure she could be arsed stamping her nails after watching the video:roll:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen I rememeber that colour slanging match well:whistling2:I bet you could leave them all for dead with cat genetics:no1:
> 
> Ive mentioned the nail stuff to Sophie and she isnt sure she could be arsed stamping her nails after watching the video:roll:


lol im curious now what happened?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> lol im curious now what happened?


 
Sort of got jumped on for suggesting a pointed rat could be siamese:whistling2:


----------



## inkiepixie

Hello everyone :blush: Just putting my nose in. I've got two moggies, Pixie and George, to introduce to you:

Pixie:










George:


----------



## Shell195

inkiepixie said:


> Hello everyone :blush: Just putting my nose in. I've got two moggies, Pixie and George, to introduce to you:
> 
> Pixie:
> 
> image
> 
> George:
> 
> image


 
:welcome1: anyone can join in with our chat we are a friendly lot:2thumb:

Very cute cats you have:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

inkiepixie said:


> Hello everyone :blush: Just putting my nose in. I've got two moggies, Pixie and George, to introduce to you:
> 
> Pixie:
> 
> image
> 
> George:
> 
> image


:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

inkiepixie said:


> Hello everyone :blush: Just putting my nose in. I've got two moggies, Pixie and George, to introduce to you:
> 
> Pixie:
> 
> image
> 
> George:
> 
> image


Very regal looking furbabies!! :flrt:


----------



## inkiepixie

*waves*

I adore them both so much. Pixie helped me through a very bad time in my life and George is the sweetest boy you ever did meet. Unfortunately we have a bit of a flea problem at the moment so we're off to the vet (again) to see if we can do anything about it (again). I think one of them picked up a strain that's resistant to most fleakillers and they're driving us all bonkers


----------



## ami_j

inkiepixie said:


> *waves*
> 
> I adore them both so much. Pixie helped me through a very bad time in my life and George is the sweetest boy you ever did meet. Unfortunately we have a bit of a flea problem at the moment so we're off to the vet (again) to see if we can do anything about it (again). I think one of them picked up a strain that's resistant to most fleakillers and they're driving us all bonkers


ugh fleas are a nightmare 
pets are great for being there for you ^^


----------



## Cillah

Just had Charlie out for Martin's brother who has Bobo if you remember. He couldn't stop talking about how tame and lovely Charlie is !

Shell how did it go with the duprasi mating. I've been meaning to ask ?

Inkiepixie your cats are really cute !

I don't know if anyone cares but I am so excited about the 3DS and its launch titles. I am a geek =o


----------



## Luxy

Oh my God!!!

I fixed my interwebs!!!

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> Oh my God!!!
> 
> I fixed my interwebs!!!
> 
> :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


Yaaaay! Congratulations


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> Yaaaay! Congratulations


lol, thank you!
I nearly died over the weekend, it's amazing how lost you feel when your internet goes!

It was your birthday, amirite?
Did you have a good time?


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> lol, thank you!
> I nearly died over the weekend, it's amazing how lost you feel when your internet goes!
> 
> It was your birthday, amirite?
> Did you have a good time?


I know. I feel lost without the internet. It always keeps me entertained 

It was my birthday yes! I had a good time thank you !


----------



## Luxy

Cillah said:


> I know. I feel lost without the internet. It always keeps me entertained
> 
> It was my birthday yes! I had a good time thank you !


Good! I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to wish you happy birthday properly on the day. I was in the most expensive and hideous internet cafe and the service was useless! I took me hours to send a few little PMs!

Wht did you do for your birthday?


----------



## Cillah

Luxy said:


> Good! I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to wish you happy birthday properly on the day. I was in the most expensive and hideous internet cafe and the service was useless! I took me hours to send a few little PMs!
> 
> Wht did you do for your birthday?


Oh that's ohkay. It's the thought that counts so I really appreciate it .

Uhm. Just went out with Martin and then spent the day together. We were meant to go out for dinner but now we are doing that on Wednesday .


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive mentioned the nail stuff to Sophie and she isnt sure she could be arsed stamping her nails after watching the video:roll:


to be honest I'm not sure that elise can be arsed either, cos patience certainly isn't one of her virtues! However, I've told her if she doesn't want to use it I'll have it back and I'll re-sell it!

It does get easier every time and you don't have to do loads of patterns on your nails - can just do 1 if you want!



Shell195 said:


> Sort of got jumped on for suggesting a pointed rat could be siamese:whistling2:





ami_j said:


> lol im curious now what happened?


it all came about because in cat genetics Siamese isn't just a breed - it's a pattern (correctly referred to it should be himalayan). Someone posted a photograph of a hooded rat and I said it was a hooded, but a breeder said it was a Siamese. Now because technically Siamese and hooded are both patterns to me I couldnt' understand it, but the breeder thought I was taking the p*ss and got very upset about it and it seemed the more I tried to explain that I was trying to understand, the more she thought I was taking the p*ss and the worse it all got! 

All in the past now though and just about forgotten - I just couldn't resist pulling Shell's leg about it earlier! :lol2:



inkiepixie said:


> Hello everyone :blush: Just putting my nose in. I've got two moggies, Pixie and George, to introduce to you:
> 
> Pixie:
> 
> image
> 
> George:
> 
> image


Lovely Cats :flrt: And Welcome *waves*



Luxy said:


> Oh my God!!!
> 
> I fixed my interwebs!!!
> 
> :no1:


Yeh! You're back!! Did you get your pm from Julie about the Scottish postcards? Haven't had a chance to check up yet, because any postcards left over from last year (and I know there were some cos my lazy husband bought some for his mates and couldn't be arsed to write them out and I sure as Hell wasn't gonna do it! :lol will be upstairs in the loft in the holiday packing boxes ready for this year, cos we didnt' know at the time we weren't going! :lol2:

Have you not got a library near you? It's free in a public library. That's where I go when I'm on holiday and get withdrawal symptoms! :lol:


----------



## Luxy

feorag said:


> Yeh! You're back!! Did you get your pm from Julie about the Scottish postcards? Haven't had a chance to check up yet, because any postcards left over from last year (and I know there were some cos my lazy husband bought some for his mates and couldn't be arsed to write them out and I sure as Hell wasn't gonna do it! :lol will be upstairs in the loft in the holiday packing boxes ready for this year, cos we didnt' know at the time we weren't going! :lol2:
> 
> Have you not got a library near you? It's free in a public library. That's where I go when I'm on holiday and get withdrawal symptoms! :lol:


Hey!

I did get a message from her, I just sent her a big long message going into the details! Thanks for getting in touch with her about it! She seems very enthusiastic and it's great to have her on board!

We do have a library, I didn't even think of it until my Mum mentioned it to me yesterday, but it then was closed! It's good to know for future reference though! I think you get 50 mins allowance per day, which isn't bad considering it only costs €3 for an annual membership!


----------



## feorag

Luxy said:


> I think you get 50 mins allowance per day, which isn't bad considering it only costs €3 for an annual membership!


You have to pay to join a library nowadays?

I'm not a member of the library I use on Ardnamurchan and so I get less time than members, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Shell195

Welcome back Lucy:2thumb:


Cilla I took Bob out of Kizzy`s cage yesterday as he was mating her silly(I can see were Mojo gets it from:whistling2 Kizzy isnt as forceful as Kissa was as she told him off when he pestered her but Kizzy just let him, but she started to look stressed.
Its just a waiting game now, its a 19 day gestation and they have been together since 15 th June, I took him out on the 20th June so the babies will be due within the next 2 weeks or so


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Welcome back Lucy:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Cilla I took Bob out of Kizzy`s cage yesterday as he was mating her silly(I can see were Mojo gets it from:whistling2 Kizzy isnt as forceful as Kissa was as she told him off when he pestered her but Kizzy just let him, but she started to look stressed.
> Its just a waiting game now, its a 19 day gestation and they have been together since 15 th June, I took him out on the 20th June so the babies will be due within the next 2 weeks or so


Oh 19 days is so short . Hopefully it all goes well :2thumb:

Please let me know in advance if I can buy one of the dups from the litter if it all works out.. Because I will have to get everything sorted out for him or her . I'll have some questions for you at a later date like diet and housing.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Oh 19 days is so short . Hopefully it all goes well :2thumb:
> 
> Please let me know in advance if I can buy one of the dups from the litter if it all works out.. Because I will have to get everything sorted out for him or her . I'll have some questions for you at a later date like diet and housing.


 


Of course I will, hopefully I will be on here telling you all I can hear babies squeaking:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Of course I will, hopefully I will be on here telling you all I can hear babies squeaking:2thumb:


I really hope so. Martin's pretty excited about the possible Dup baby in our house. I sealed the deal by telling him he can name the Dup and now he can't wait to :lol2:.

I've done a lot of research online but there isn't all that much and I'd rather hear it from you to be honest.


----------



## Amalthea

PHEW! Just got back from a 2 hour long walk with the mutt.... Went to the river, he swam about, I waded. And while we were there, Trafford called asking if I can work tonight. Meh. I was enjoying my day off. Said I couldn't get there til 6 at the absolute earliest... But yeah. Now I have to take a shower and get ready for work (on my day off).


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I really hope so. Martin's pretty excited about the possible Dup baby in our house. I sealed the deal by telling him he can name the Dup and now he can't wait to :lol2:.
> 
> I've done a lot of research online but there isn't all that much and I'd rather hear it from you to be honest.


 
I will answer as many questions as you want
This is a good website 
The Fat-Tailed Gerbil Page (Pachyuromys duprasi)


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I will answer as many questions as you want
> This is a good website
> The Fat-Tailed Gerbil Page (Pachyuromys duprasi)


I already have that website bookmarked. But thank you very much


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> PHEW! Just got back from a 2 hour long walk with the mutt.... Went to the river, he swam about, I waded. And while we were there, Trafford called asking if I can work tonight. Meh. I was enjoying my day off. Said I couldn't get there til 6 at the absolute earliest... But yeah. Now I have to take a shower and get ready for work (on my day off).


 
You are in great demand lately arent you:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... It's freaking annoying at times!! :lol2: Not really gotten an ACTUAL day off in AGES..... Was supposed to be off on Tuesday last week, but had the doctor appt and a meeting... Then Thursday was the funeral. And yesterday we spent at gary's parents (not relaxing, I promise you).


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Please let me know in advance if I can buy one of the dups from the litter if it all works out.. Because I will have to get everything sorted out for him or her . I'll have some questions for you at a later date like diet and housing.


She wouldn't dare not keep us updated Cilla! :lol2: It's more than her life's worth not to share them with us! :bash:

Jen, just think of all the money you'll be making! :lol2:

BTW how's the hip doing now - have the anti-inflammatories stopped the pain altogether?


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> She wouldn't dare not keep us updated Cilla! :lol2: It's more than her life's worth not to share them with us!


That's very true ! I know there will be duprasi baby updates but I more meant if there was a baby in the litter for me.. :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Just had Charlie out for Martin's brother who has Bobo if you remember. He couldn't stop talking about how tame and lovely Charlie is !
> 
> Shell how did it go with the duprasi mating. I've been meaning to ask ?
> 
> Inkiepixie your cats are really cute !
> 
> I don't know if anyone cares but I am so excited about the 3DS and its launch titles. I am a geek =o


are black and white part of that? i will be bummed out if they are, theres no way i can afford a new console 


Luxy said:


> Oh my God!!!
> 
> I fixed my interwebs!!!
> 
> :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


Well done 


feorag said:


> t!
> 
> 
> it all came about because in cat genetics Siamese isn't just a breed - it's a pattern (correctly referred to it should be himalayan). Someone posted a photograph of a hooded rat and I said it was a hooded, but a breeder said it was a Siamese. Now because technically Siamese and hooded are both patterns to me I couldnt' understand it, but the breeder thought I was taking the p*ss and got very upset about it and it seemed the more I tried to explain that I was trying to understand, the more she thought I was taking the p*ss and the worse it all got!
> 
> All in the past now though and just about forgotten - I just couldn't resist pulling Shell's leg about it earlier! :lol2:
> 
> Lovely Cats :flrt: And Welcome *waves*


oh dear :C


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> She wouldn't dare not keep us updated Cilla! :lol2: It's more than her life's worth not to share them with us! :bash:
> 
> Jen, just think of all the money you'll be making! :lol2:
> 
> BTW how's the hip doing now - have the anti-inflammatories stopped the pain altogether?


 
*lol*

Yeah... money! Must think of the money!!

The dull ache is gone, but the sharp pain when moving "wrong" isn't... But it's a step in the right direction! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> are black and white part of that? i will be bummed out if they are, theres no way i can afford a new console
> 
> Well done
> 
> oh dear :C


No they aren't. I imagine they will be for the standard DS as they are almost ready for release in Japan.. But there are a lot of great titles that will be released on launch or not long after for 3DS.. Kid Icarus, FF, KH, Mario Kart, Other Mario titles, Chocobo Racing, remake of Ocarina of Time.. There are soooo many!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> No they aren't. I imagine they will be for the standard DS as they are almost ready for release in Japan.. But there are a lot of great titles that will be released on launch or not long after for 3DS.. Kid Icarus, FF, KH, Mario Kart, Other Mario titles, Chocobo Racing, remake of Ocarina of Time.. There are soooo many!


phew. lol i will prob get it but not on release while its expensive


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> The dull ache is gone, but the sharp pain when moving "wrong" isn't... But it's a step in the right direction! :2thumb:


It is indeed and at least you can go back to the doctor and tell him that the anti-i's eased the pain, but haven't got rid of the problem and hopefully he'll then refer you to someone who can tell you what the problem is!


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> phew. lol i will prob get it but not on release while its expensive


All games and consoles are so much cheaper here than in Australia so I am going to get on on release. When our games come out there are £60 for just standard ones when they would be around £30 here. Same as consoles.. So I figure what the heck! =D.

Plus I'm a geek and it's what I do.. :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> coll we shouldn't tell her when the NW meet up is as it will leave all our houses ungarded


True, true! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Colin did you see my earlier post?

If not it was to say how dare you accuse a Siamese of chewing your settee! :bash:

It will have been that chihuahua!! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin how dare you suggest it'll be a Siamese chewing your settee!! :bash: Of course it'll be the chihuahua!:whip: :lol2:


At first I suspected Lolly, but then I noticed a hole where there wasn't a hole before, so started to suspect Zander. But that hole could have been there before & I just didn't notice it. Mmmm...........


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> That's very true ! I know there will be duprasi baby updates but I more meant if there was a baby in the litter for me.. :blush:


 
:gasp: Of course there wil be a baby dup for you, friends come first:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> All games and consoles are so much cheaper here than in Australia so I am going to get on on release. When our games come out there are £60 for just standard ones when they would be around £30 here. Same as consoles.. So I figure what the heck! =D.
> 
> Plus I'm a geek and it's what I do.. :whistling2:


lol 
i miss having money XD


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Of course there wil be a baby dup for you, friends come first:2thumb:


Awwh thank you !

It's nice to hear that. Sometimes I feel like a crazy old person who is a recluse because I have no friends! So I am very excited about Jens party and working .

Oh and I need to get photos for Tom. I almost forgot. Sorry Tom! :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol
> i miss having money XD


I don't have a job. So all the money I have is what I saved up in over a year in Australia and converted to pounds here. Which was a lot but not so much now. But I figure by the time it comes out I will have a job :2thumb:.

You have to get a 3DS, then we can play over wifi and stuff together. Whoo


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> At first I suspected Lolly, but then I noticed a hole where there wasn't a hole before, so started to suspect Zander. But that hole could have been there before & I just didn't notice it. Mmmm...........


If Zander was involved in any way with that hole, then I bet it was that chihuahua who started it! :lol2:
A Siamese would never be so naughty! :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

good morro` fine wenches :notworthy:


----------



## ami_j




----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> good morro` fine wenches :notworthy:


 
And Jaime:whistling2:


How you doing?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> And Jaime:whistling2:
> 
> 
> How you doing?


im not a fine wench then:gasp:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> And Jaime:whistling2:
> 
> 
> How you doing?


dont you ignore me top wench, or i may demote you :whistling2:

ok EDIT thought u were ignoring me lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> im not a fine wench then:gasp:


 

:lol2: I thought you were complaining Ian said hello to the wenches and you arent listed yet
So why the sad faces?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> dont you ignore me top wench, or i may demote you :whistling2:
> 
> ok EDIT thought u were ignoring me lol


:lol2: Would I ignore you:whistling2:

You sound like you are nearly normal again:lol2:

You still being looked after? or has your daughter got fed up and made you go home


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I thought you were complaining Ian said hello to the wenches and you arent listed yet
> So why the sad faces?


noo cos of this 
Showbiz - News - Comedian Frank Sidebottom dies - Digital Spy


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> noo cos of this
> Showbiz - News - Comedian Frank Sidebottom dies - Digital Spy


 
Never even heard of him


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Would I ignore you:whistling2:
> 
> You sound like you are nearly normal again:lol2:
> 
> You still being looked after? or has your daughter got fed up and made you go home


yes shell, yes you would ignore

im going home on wednesday :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *yes shell, yes you would ignore*
> 
> im going home on wednesday :2thumb:


 

Moi? neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I think you are mixing me up with Eleen:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Moi? neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I think you are mixing me up with Eleen:whistling2:


i think maybe im becoming too soft with you wenches, or at least you are thinking im too soft, maybe its time I started being alittle harder on you, especially you Shell, and Eileen. your both very naughty :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i think maybe im becoming too soft with you wenches, or at least you are thinking im too soft, maybe its time I started being alittle harder on you, especially you Shell, and Eileen. your both very naughty :whistling2:


 
:lol2: you wish

Did you see my dogs on the beach photos Happy dogs at the beach(photo heavy) (







1 2)


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you wish
> 
> Did you see my dogs on the beach photos Happy dogs at the beach(photo heavy) (image 1 2)


yes i saw them, very nice pics :flrt:

im going to think of ways to be more strict :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yes i saw them, very nice pics :flrt:
> 
> im going to think of ways to be more strict :whistling2:


 

That should keep you busy:lol2:


----------



## temerist

cheeky


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> cheeky


 
:lol2: you love it


----------



## Shell195

Time for dup cuddles:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

lol get a room :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Just about to upload photos of Charlie for Tom and for anyone else too.. I think I took too many =o.


----------



## Cillah

I hope Tom sees this ..










I don't remember my house being here..










Is my food pot over here?










Or is it here?










Found it!










I wonder if I can chew this?










I didn't do anything mum!​


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I hope Tom sees this ..
> 
> image​
> I don't remember my house being here..​
> image​
> Is my food pot over here?​
> image​
> Or is it here?​
> image​
> Found it!​
> image​
> I wonder if I can chew this?​
> image​
> I didn't do anything mum!
> 
> 
> ​


 





Awwwww hes so cute:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Time for dup cuddles:flrt:





ami_j said:


> lol get a room :lol2:


 
I have thanks, its got small furries in it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I hope Tom sees this ..
> 
> image​
> I don't remember my house being here..​
> image​
> Is my food pot over here?​
> image​
> Or is it here?​
> image​
> Found it!​
> image​
> I wonder if I can chew this?​
> image​
> I didn't do anything mum!​


Hi everyone Had a good day out in the sunshine today. Cute pics Cilla did oyu see my posts on trying to pinch Toms Jaimis Cols and Shells pets last night lol Couldnt think what to come and pinch from oyu or Eileen lol but seeing this little man gives me ideas

Hi Ian see a special mention for you lmao

Hope everyone had a good day too


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I have thanks, its got small furries in it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


i that what its called these days :lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone Had a good day out in the sunshine today. Cute pics Cilla did oyu see my posts on trying to pinch Toms Jaimis Cols and Shells pets last night lol Couldnt think what to come and pinch from oyu or Eileen lol but seeing this little man gives me ideas
> 
> Hi Ian see a special mention for you lmao
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day too


hey sammy


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Awwwww hes so cute


Isn't he just 



sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone Had a good day out in the sunshine today. Cute pics Cilla did oyu see my posts on trying to pinch Toms Jaimis Cols and Shells pets last night lol Couldnt think what to come and pinch from oyu or Eileen lol but seeing this little man gives me ideas
> 
> Hi Ian see a special mention for you lmao
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day too


You can't steal my Charlie =o? He's so precious =o. I did see your posts though and I was feeling lucky that all of my guys were going to stay with me


----------



## sammy1969

LOL i will be good and leave Charlie with you only because I want Toms Flash more lol so he is now safe Just thinking I wonder what i could Take from ian lol he has some lovely pets lol and whilst I am up there stealing all the other pets it would be unfair to leave him out wouldnt it ?


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> LOL i will be good and leave Charlie with you only because I want Toms Flash more lol so he is now safe Just thinking I wonder what i could Take from ian lol he has some lovely pets lol and whilst I am up there stealing all the other pets it would be unfair to leave him out wouldnt it ?


Poor Charlie isn't good enough 

You can't leave me out and take none of mine! Take Dippy. Martin's hedgehog. He's a sweetie and he isn't mine soo.. Take him 

But Ian does have a lot. Just take the lot :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> LOL i will be good and leave Charlie with you only because I want Toms Flash more lol so he is now safe Just thinking I wonder what i could Take from ian lol he has some lovely pets lol and whilst I am up there stealing all the other pets it would be unfair to leave him out wouldnt it ?


 
You could steal his Alpacas or donkey:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Moi? neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I think you are mixing me up with Eleen:whistling2:


Hey you! :bash: Stop shit stirring! :whip:



temerist said:


> i think maybe im becoming too soft with you wenches, or at least you are thinking im too soft, maybe its time I started being alittle harder on you, especially you Shell, and Eileen. your both very naughty :whistling2:


Moi? Naughty? Never!!

I'm nothing short of perfect, just ask my husband! :whistling2:



sammy1969 said:


> Couldnt think what to come and pinch from oyu or Eileen lol but seeing this little man gives me ideas


You're welcome to come and pinch a shitty arsed dog! :2thumb: :lol2:

BTW Charlie is gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> You're welcome to come and pinch a shitty arsed dog! :2thumb:


 
Hmmm now dont tempt me as Skye is one of my dream dogs lol


Cillah said:


> Poor Charlie isn't good enough
> 
> You can't leave me out and take none of mine! Take Dippy. Martin's hedgehog. He's a sweetie and he isn't mine soo.. Take him
> But Ian does have a lot. Just take the lot :flrt:


 Oh he is good enough but thought i would be good lol mind you hedgie does sound good to me lol


Shell195 said:


> You could steal his Alpacas or donkey:flrt:


 
Hmmmm now that sounds interesting wondr what else he has i can steal lol


----------



## temerist

sammy1969 said:


> LOL i will be good and leave Charlie with you only because I want Toms Flash more lol so he is now safe Just thinking I wonder what i could Take from ian lol he has some lovely pets lol and whilst I am up there stealing all the other pets it would be unfair to leave him out wouldnt it ?


im more shocked you dare come to my house :lol2: i could have a dungeon ready and waiting for unsuspecting victims



Cillah said:


> Poor Charlie isn't good enough
> 
> You can't leave me out and take none of mine! Take Dippy. Martin's hedgehog. He's a sweetie and he isn't mine soo.. Take him
> 
> But Ian does have a lot. Just take the lot :flrt:


i may notice if they dissapeared lol and you would need very large pockets :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> You could steal his Alpacas or donkey:flrt:


hands off my alpacas woman :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Some of you will know that on New years eve my nieces longterm boyfriend got murdered, I cant believe the results of todays sentencing:devil:
Woman cleared of murder | Rock FM


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> im more shocked you dare come to my house :lol2: i could have a dungeon ready and waiting for unsuspecting victims


 
Now that could be fun lol havent been chained to a wall for years lol mind oyu the last person who did let me go as they got fed up with the constant nagging 
ANd i do have deep pockets lol and not sure i will keep my hands off your alpacas lmao


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I hope Tom sees this ..
> 
> image
> 
> I don't remember my house being here..
> 
> image
> 
> Is my food pot over here?
> 
> image
> 
> Or is it here?
> 
> image
> 
> Found it!
> 
> image
> 
> I wonder if I can chew this?
> 
> image
> 
> I didn't do anything mum!​


awwww 


Shell195 said:


> You could steal his Alpacas or donkey:flrt:


donkey :flrt:


Shell195 said:


> Some of you will know that on New years eve my nieces longterm boyfriend got murdered, I cant believe the results of todays sentencing:devil:
> Woman cleared of murder | Rock FM


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Some of you will know that on New years eve my nieces longterm boyfriend got murdered, I cant believe the results of todays sentencing:devil:
> Woman cleared of murder | Rock FM


i didnt know that, what happened?


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Some of you will know that on New years eve my nieces longterm boyfriend got murdered, I cant believe the results of todays sentencing:devil:
> Woman cleared of murder | Rock FM


Oh my god Shell thats awful is there no justice in this country anymore it seems the innocent get found guilty and the guilty get away with everything I am so sorry


----------



## temerist

sammy1969 said:


> Now that could be fun lol havent been chained to a wall for years lol mind oyu the last person who did let me go as they got fed up with the constant nagging
> ANd i do have deep pockets lol and not sure i will keep my hands off your alpacas lmao


 
I think I love you :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Some of you will know that on New years eve my nieces longterm boyfriend got murdered, I cant believe the results of todays sentencing:devil:
> Woman cleared of murder | Rock FM


Oh, that's horrible.. Sometimes I have no idea how they come up with the results. It just isn't fair.


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> I think I love you :whistling2:


OH really lol you would soon change your mind after a week of my company I tend to get the whips and handcuffs out after that lol


----------



## temerist

that would go nicely with my ball gag and gimp mask :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i didnt know that, what happened?


 
He went to a party and a window got broken, she blamed Kev and went back in the house to get a knife, she stabbed him and while he lay dying her sister kicked him. The murderer then went back in the house and boiled the knife which she then buried in the garden. The police know this as the girls boyfriend revealed it all and even showed them where the knife was buried and there were quite a few witnesses
This has destroyed my niece as they were talking about a future together, shes not even 21 yet


----------



## sammy1969

OHHH you kinky bugger lol and of course I have the paddle too


----------



## Shell195

Someone will be having wet dreams tonight:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> He went to a party and a window got broken, she blamed Kev and went back in the house to get a knife, she stabbed him and while he lay dying her sister kicked him. The murderer then went back in the house and boiled the knife which she then buried in the garden. The police know this as the girls boyfriend revealed it all and even showed them where the knife was buried and there were quite a few witnesses
> This has destroyed my niece as they were talking about a future together, shes not even 21 yet


THat is truly awful Shell How can thy find her not guilty it simply beggars belief that she as gotten away with this


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> He went to a party and a window got broken, she blamed Kev and went back in the house to get a knife, she stabbed him and while he lay dying her sister kicked him. The murderer then went back in the house and boiled the knife which she then buried in the garden. The police know this as the girls boyfriend revealed it all and even showed them where the knife was buried and there were quite a few witnesses
> This has destroyed my niece as they were talking about a future together, shes not even 21 yet


thats awful :grouphug:



sammy1969 said:


> OHHH you kinky bugger lol and of course I have the paddle too


ooooo spank me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

The lads dad is threatening revenge even if it means a long custodial sentence, he wants justice for his son, one way or another
Whener I see her face on a photo I want to smack the evil smackhead bitch


----------



## sammy1969

Nicely or badly Ian lol 


I cant say I blame either of you I know i would be the same SHell


----------



## Shell195

*For Ian and Sammy*

Heres a room for you:whistling2:


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> He went to a party and a window got broken, she blamed Kev and went back in the house to get a knife, she stabbed him and while he lay dying her sister kicked him. The murderer then went back in the house and boiled the knife which she then buried in the garden. The police know this as the girls boyfriend revealed it all and even showed them where the knife was buried and there were quite a few witnesses
> This has destroyed my niece as they were talking about a future together, shes not even 21 yet


Evening everyone
That is terrible Shell


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Heres a room for you:whistling2:
> 
> image


Hmm bit to pink for me lol but if it were red and black or even purple and black lol I woud be right at home


----------



## sammy1969

HI Izzey


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Evening everyone
> That is terrible Shell


 

Hi Izzey
I just cant believe the jurys verdict:bash:


----------



## temerist

sammy1969 said:


> Nicely or badly Ian lol
> 
> 
> I cant say I blame either of you I know i would be the same SHell


well i am a very bad boy :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Heres a room for you:whistling2:
> 
> image


prefer a dungeon :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> well i am a very bad boy :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> prefer a dungeon :lol2:


I know you are Ian so willhave to be a good :whip: me thinks and I'm sure Shell and Eileen would give me a hand too lol

Dungeons are more fun


----------



## temerist

sammy1969 said:


> I know you are Ian so willhave to be a good :whip: me thinks and I'm sure Shell and Eileen would give me a hand too lol
> 
> Dungeons are more fun


You, Shell & Eileen

bloody hell its like all my birthdays come at once :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy dont get him so excited hes not long since had an op:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> You, Shell & Eileen
> 
> bloody hell its like all my birthdays come at once :lol2:


YOu are sooooo bad lol



ami_j said:


> sammy dont get him so excited hes not long since had an op:lol2:


True lol better get him calm again me thinks


----------



## temerist

its too late for calm :lol2:

tell me more .................


----------



## Shell195

I thought you could borrow my bedroom but if its to pink for you I understand...........................


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I thought you could borrow my bedroom but if its to pink for you I understand...........................


WEll Shell if you want to help me whip him into shape lol i am sure i can cope with it lol


----------



## temerist

woohoo :2thumb: this thread now has tags :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> woohoo :2thumb: this thread now has tags :whistling2:


 
:lol2: you are feeling better arent you


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you are feeling better arent you


It sure looks that way Shell


----------



## temerist

i feel great

like a pervert in a sex shop :no1:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> i feel great
> 
> like a pervert in a sex shop :no1:


LOL no comment


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i feel great
> 
> like a pervert in a sex shop :no1:


 
That is quotable:lol2:


----------



## temerist

oi who tagged dirty old man


im not that old


----------



## izzey

temerist said:


> i feel great
> 
> like a pervert in a sex shop :no1:


I nearly chocked on my wine reading that


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> oi who tagged dirty old man
> 
> 
> im not that old


who tagged dirty old pensioner:gasp:


----------



## temerist

right whos getting a smacked arse, who called me a pensioner :devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell, that is absolutely appalling, but you know in a way it didn't surprise me at all. After what happened to my friend's nephew nothing a court decides will ever surprise me again!


sammy1969 said:


> I know you are Ian so willhave to be a good :whip: me thinks and I'm sure Shell and Eileen would give me a hand too lol
> 
> Dungeons are more fun


Sammy don't encourage him!



temerist said:


> right whos getting a smacked arse, who called me a pensioner :devil:


:roll2: PMSL


----------



## temerist

i bet its that bloody Sammy, the dirty little wench


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: did you remove it Ian


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I hope Tom sees this ..
> 
> image​
> I don't remember my house being here..​
> image​
> Is my food pot over here?​
> image​
> Or is it here?​
> image​
> Found it!​
> image​
> I wonder if I can chew this?​
> image​
> I didn't do anything mum!​


 :flrt::flrt:i saw soooo cute and happy looking


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: did you remove it Ian


i can only remove my own tags:bash:


----------



## Brett

hey cat people just wondering my cat got spayed about 4 weeks ago so its had the stiches out for about 2 weeks now all is healed fine and fur is growing back just wondering is it normal along the line were the cut was made to feel a small bump/lump there ? proberly smaller than a pea.
cheers in advance Brett


----------



## tomwilson

shell that is disgracefull. are we good people not allowed to feel safe and even then we get no F..ing justice


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> i bet its that bloody Sammy, the dirty little wench


It wasnt me I am completely innocent but i may take the smacked arse anyway


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i can only remove my own tags:bash:


 
Well its gone:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Brett said:


> hey cat people just wondering my cat got spayed about 4 weeks ago so its had the stiches out for about 2 weeks now all is healed fine and fur is growing back just wondering is it normal along the line were the cut was made to feel a small bump/lump there ? proberly smaller than a pea.
> cheers in advance Brett


My dog has a small bump on his neuturing scar nothing worng with it so I wouldnt be to concerned he was doneovr 9 years ago I think itmay be whre a stitch was and has just pinched the wound a little as it has healed


----------



## Shell195

Brett said:


> hey cat people just wondering my cat got spayed about 4 weeks ago so its had the stiches out for about 2 weeks now all is healed fine and fur is growing back just wondering is it normal along the line were the cut was made to feel a small bump/lump there ? proberly smaller than a pea.
> cheers in advance Brett


 
As long as it isnt oozing liquid it will be fine its probably just scar tissue. If it does erupt I bet there is a stitch in it that the vet missed, just keep an eye on it


----------



## feorag

I was just going to say scar tissue, but you beat me to it - again :roll: Shell! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hey who tagged slutty sammy gets spanked lol


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> shell that is disgracefull. are we good people not allowed to feel safe and even then we get no F..ing justice


Awful isnt it  As the police arent looking for anyone else in connection with the murder who the hell did the jury think murdered him as Im bloody sure he never stabbed himself in the back


----------



## Cillah

Haha the tags make me laugh


----------



## Brett

Shell195 said:


> As long as it isnt oozing liquid it will be fine its probably just scar tissue. If it does erupt I bet there is a stitch in it that the vet missed, just keep an eye on it


 ok cheers it doesnt seem to bother her when i touch it so i think it will be ok i noticed about 3 of these bumps on my aunties dog were she had been done and she has been like this for over 9 years


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Awful isnt it  As the police arent looking for anyone else in connection with the murder who the hell did the jury think murdered him as Im bloody sure he never stabbed himself in the back


Exactly! I'm not at all surprised that his father is in such a state!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> It is indeed and at least you can go back to the doctor and tell him that the anti-i's eased the pain, but haven't got rid of the problem and hopefully he'll then refer you to someone who can tell you what the problem is!


Yup!! :2thumb: Hopefully it'll be better soon(ish)



Cillah said:


> Awwh thank you !
> 
> It's nice to hear that. Sometimes I feel like a crazy old person who is a recluse because I have no friends! So I am very excited about Jens party and working .
> 
> Oh and I need to get photos for Tom. I almost forgot. Sorry Tom! :gasp:


You'll like the people at my BBQ, Cilla, and you're welcome to steal some friends 



temerist said:


> good morro` fine wenches :notworthy:


*waves*

That is terrible, Shell!! Your poor niece!! :censor:

Gonna go eat something... Be right back xx


----------



## ami_j

jen, sammy i have new awesome things in the pipeline for happy pets


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> jen, sammy i have new awesome things in the pipeline for happy pets


Cool do i get to know wat lol


----------



## tomwilson

anyone think we'll be hearing from ditta in the next 2 days


----------



## Shell195

I believe that the revenge has started, tonight one of Kevs friends went to the house that the murder took place outside(where the party was) and proceeded to demolish the roof, it is plastered all over facebook and even a video which Sophie has just shown me on the dead lads sisters facebook. The police were there in force but the warning is quite clear from the family as they say this is just the start


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Cool do i get to know wat lol


not yet 

im kidding, black unicorns, a zebra and a mysterious brown and green cat


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I believe that the revenge has started, tonight one of Kevs friends went to the house that the murder took place outside(where the party was) and proceeded to demolish the roof, it is plastered all over facebook and even a video which Sophie has just shown me on the dead lads sisters facebook. The police were there in force but the warning is quite clear from the family as they say this is just the start


 just hope they don't get into trouble tbh i think the police would turn a blind eye to a bit of vandelisim in this case though


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> not yet
> 
> im kidding, black unicorns, a zebra and a mysterious brown and green cat


BLack unicorns yum ohhhhhhh and a brown and green cat sounds interesting lol 



Shell195 said:


> I believe that the revenge has started, tonight one of Kevs friends went to the house that the murder took place outside(where the party was) and proceeded to demolish the roof, it is plastered all over facebook and even a video which Sophie has just shown me on the dead lads sisters facebook. The police were there in force but the warning is quite clear from the family as they say this is just the start


WEll I cant say I blame them when there is no justice done for them I just hope they dont get into trouble for it as to me it is justice for what happened to them


----------



## Shell195

My first duprasi baby is leaving home tomorrow night


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> My first duprasi baby is leaving home tomorrow night


 whos is this one


----------



## temerist

right everyone im off to bed, i suggest the rest of you do the same and take the time to think about the things you have said and done tonight and then come up with a bloody good apology tomorrow or you will all be in for it :devil:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> My first duprasi baby is leaving home tomorrow night


That's sad but at least they will take photos for you probably! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> right everyone im off to bed, i suggest the rest of you do the same and take the time to think about the things you have said and done tonight and then come up with a bloody good apology tomorrow or you will all be in for it :devil:


 what have i said :gasp: night ian


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> what have i said :gasp: night ian


Oh oh yeah! I am glad you liked the Charlie photos. He was getting into mischeif when I decided to take them. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> just hope they don't get into trouble tbh i think the police would turn a blind eye to a bit of vandelisim in this case though





sammy1969 said:


> WEll I cant say I blame them when there is no justice done for them I just hope they dont get into trouble for it as to me it is justice for what happened to them


 
TBH honest from what I keep hearing they dont care about getting jailed they just want justice for Kev


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> jen, sammy i have new awesome things in the pipeline for happy pets





ami_j said:


> not yet
> 
> im kidding, black unicorns, a zebra and a mysterious brown and green cat


Oooo  I just got my first glitchy purple eyed kitty today!! :2thumb: And I MAY have insta-grew him... And bred him! :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> I believe that the revenge has started, tonight one of Kevs friends went to the house that the murder took place outside(where the party was) and proceeded to demolish the roof, it is plastered all over facebook and even a video which Sophie has just shown me on the dead lads sisters facebook. The police were there in force but the warning is quite clear from the family as they say this is just the start


Don't blame them.... That poor family! There's a reason it's called a CRIMINAL justice system. No justice for the victims, though. :censor:



Shell195 said:


> My first duprasi baby is leaving home tomorrow night


Awww  No doubt he/she is going to a lovely home, though.


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> right everyone im off to bed, i suggest the rest of you do the same and take the time to think about the things you have said and done tonight and then come up with a bloody good apology tomorrow or you will all be in for it :devil:


 
I have been a perfect angel!

Nighty night, Ian. Glad you are back on form :2thumb: Will be heading off myself soon.... Work tomorrow.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> BLack unicorns yum ohhhhhhh and a brown and green cat sounds interesting lol
> 
> 
> 
> WEll I cant say I blame them when there is no justice done for them I just hope they dont get into trouble for it as to me it is justice for what happened to them


fingers crossed i get a male from my trade


temerist said:


> right everyone im off to bed, i suggest the rest of you do the same and take the time to think about the things you have said and done tonight and then come up with a bloody good apology tomorrow or you will all be in for it :devil:


LOL night ian


----------



## Cillah

Jen have any of your girlies had their litters yet ? Not that you'd know if there was a satin yet I guess =o.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Oooo  I just got my first glitchy purple eyed kitty today!! :2thumb: And I MAY have insta-grew him... And bred him! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame them.... That poor family! There's a reason it's called a CRIMINAL justice system. No justice for the victims, though. :censor:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww  No doubt he/she is going to a lovely home, though.


awesome...i got a red eye glitchy, got to grow him...will have to do some trades with you i think jen


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> right everyone im off to bed, i suggest the rest of you do the same and take the time to think about the things you have said and done tonight and then come up with a bloody good apology tomorrow or you will all be in for it :devil:


 
:lol2: Night Ian


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Jen have any of your girlies had their litters yet ? Not that you'd know if there was a satin yet I guess =o.


 
Not heard any babies yet.... I'll check nests tonight, though


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> awesome...i got a red eye glitchy, got to grow him...will have to do some trades with you i think jen


 
*lol* I never trade with ya :whistling2: If you want any in my album, just let me know. Doofus.


----------



## sammy1969

Night ian I have nothing to apologise for I have given you some nice ideas for dreams lol so sleep well

WEll Shell i can see there point and i cant blame them at all the people who were involved in Kevs death deserve all they get if the criminal system isnt ging to see justice done what other recourse have they got but to take it into their own hands


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I never trade with ya :whistling2: If you want any in my album, just let me know. Doofus.


lol you know what i mean...i give you things , you give me things XD its trading in a way XD 
first two dinos in baskets u need a girl dont you?


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> lol you know what i mean...i give you things , you give me things XD its trading in a way XD
> first two dinos in baskets u need a girl dont you?


Finally got a girl!  She's black, so not colorful. May insta-grow her once my male is an adult. We shall see.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Finally got a girl!  She's black, so not colorful. May insta-grow her once my male is an adult. We shall see.


black 
well if you want a partner for the offspring let me know  mine are a dark purple mum with red eyes and a blue dad with purple


----------



## Amalthea

My two dinos are in room room, if ya wanna have a nosey 

Cilla, there is a large pile of splodgy mousie pinkies buried under all their "stuff" *lol* Probably about 3 days old


----------



## sammy1969

AWWWWW babies


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> My two dinos are in room room, if ya wanna have a nosey
> 
> Cilla, there is a large pile of splodgy mousie pinkies buried under all their "stuff" *lol* Probably about 3 days old


i will nip over  
ive got sooo much to trade and accept :| wondering how im going to do it lol


----------



## Amalthea

One of the bad things about having such an intricate mousie mansion....... Kinda have to let them get on with it, so to speak. They need cleaning out, though, so will have to disturb them soon.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I believe that the revenge has started, tonight one of Kevs friends went to the house that the murder took place outside(where the party was) and proceeded to demolish the roof, it is plastered all over facebook and even a video which Sophie has just shown me on the dead lads sisters facebook. The police were there in force but the warning is quite clear from the family as they say this is just the start


Shell can his family not get up the money to take out a private prosecution?

Just because she got off in a criminal court of law doesn't mean that they can't get justice through a private prosecution - it's been done before and been successful.

She just shouldn't be allowed to think she's got away with it.


----------



## Amalthea

What a horrible post: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../535474-gammy-footed-chicken.html#post6502315


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> What a horrible post: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../535474-gammy-footed-chicken.html#post6502315


Why am i not surprised at this thread hm could be the person who posted it


----------



## Amalthea

I agree totally, Sammy!!

Anyhoo... Heading off to bed, methinks.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Why am i not surprised at this thread hm could be the person who posted it


she does my head in , happy to tear others to shreds but conviently forgets stuff that can and is used agaisnt her


----------



## feorag

Goodnight Jen and that's me off too!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I agree totally, Sammy!!
> 
> Anyhoo... Heading off to bed, methinks.


night jen


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Goodnight Jen and that's me off too!


night eileen


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jen Night eileen


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen and Eileen, Im off shortly too


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> What a horrible post: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../535474-gammy-footed-chicken.html#post6502315


 i cba commenting on there mostly because i can't stand OP, but i do find that that post shocking when shes a selfrightous veggie and the way she has often slated other people for their care of their animals, like the gem in this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/496705-thieving-bastards.html


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Night Jen and Eileen, Im off shortly too





feorag said:


> Goodnight Jen and that's me off too!





Amalthea said:


> I agree totally, Sammy!!
> 
> Anyhoo... Heading off to bed, methinks.


 dropping like flies :lol2:
good night to you all


----------



## sammy1969

I know exactly what you mean Tom she is a self righteous Biatch


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I know exactly what you mean Tom she is a self righteous Biatch


 yeah i am not a fan of her, not one bit


----------



## sammy1969

me neither as oyu probabyl guessed


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> me neither as oyu probabyl guessed


 the best thig is that she often seems to wonder why


----------



## Shell195

Night all


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Night all


 night shell


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell
Yeah i know Tom it is funny


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night all


night shell


----------



## tomwilson

wheres col, 
sammy add me on FB i only have jaime on my happy pets lol


----------



## sammy1969

Ok will look for oyu on Jaimis friend slist makes it easier lol 
I just found Nero in the turtles tank sat on the basking ledge


----------



## ami_j

lol i bet i could tell you two stuff about her that would make ur hair curl


----------



## sammy1969

LOL Really Jaimi cocks ear towards you lol 

Request sent tom


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> LOL Really Jaimi cocks ear towards you lol
> 
> Request sent tom


 are you sure i don't have it

gossip jaime (opens ears)


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/528689-public-announcement.html

this is full of win :2thumb:

yeah tom will pm ya


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/528689-public-announcement.html
> 
> this is full of win :2thumb:
> 
> yeah tom will pm ya


 that doesn't surprise me for some reason, won't want to meet her in real life


----------



## ami_j

ooo and she had the baby on the bed and it fell off on the floor and she told everyone and wondered why she was slated to hell


----------



## sammy1969

Oh my god has she no sense at all 
love that thread by the way lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ooo and she had the baby on the bed and it fell off on the floor and she told everyone and wondered why she was slated to hell


 jaime can you put uop another ferret for me please


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> If Zander was involved in any way with that hole, then I bet it was that chihuahua who started it! :lol2:
> A Siamese would never be so naughty! :whistling2:


Mmm, I will remove Zander's teeth, then if the hole gets any bigger I know for definate it was Lolly! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

ijust adopted the one on your thread tom lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I will remove Zander's teeth, then if the hole gets any bigger I know for definate it was Lolly! :2thumb:


 evening col


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I will remove Zander's teeth, then if the hole gets any bigger I know for definate it was Lolly! :2thumb:


Now thats not nice Col lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh my god has she no sense at all
> love that thread by the way lol


hehe it was so much fun


tomwilson said:


> jaime can you put uop another ferret for me please


y? lol it will be identical to the one u have


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hehe it was so much fun
> 
> y? lol it will be identical to the one u have


 yes but they are cute and i might be able to breed them later


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> He went to a party and a window got broken, she blamed Kev and went back in the house to get a knife, she stabbed him and while he lay dying her sister kicked him. The murderer then went back in the house and boiled the knife which she then buried in the garden. The police know this as the girls boyfriend revealed it all and even showed them where the knife was buried and there were quite a few witnesses
> This has destroyed my niece as they were talking about a future together, shes not even 21 yet


I often think the police that are on the job at the moment are only there because the local zoo's chimpanzee population was not high enough for many enrolments! :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Tom sent yu a neighbours request on happy pets hun


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yes but they are cute and i might be able to breed them later


u wont cos the are all male...


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> u wont cos the are all male...


 awww i wanted more


----------



## sammy1969

Jaimi can i pinch lazy lol he is such a weird colour and some of oyur pets are hungry lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> awww i wanted more


you can buy them in the store

any of you three know who frank sidebottom is?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Jaimi can i pinch lazy lol he is such a weird colour and some of oyur pets are hungry lol


what colour? lol 
and i know they can stay hungry, i cant feed them 24/7:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

it is sort of pale purple with lovely purple eyes lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Howdy people! Hope you three are ok?


----------



## sammy1969

Hey col i am good ache like hell but thats nothing new lol 
And no Jaimi i dont think i do know who Frank sidebottom is


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> it is sort of pale purple with lovely purple eyes lol


let me look lol 


Zoo-Man said:


> Howdy people! Hope you three are ok?


sad, frank sidebottom is dead


----------



## Zoo-Man

I have no idea who Frank Sidebottom is either! 

My tooth aches! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

i cant believe none of you kno 

sam , i can try breed you one like that


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Howdy people! Hope you three are ok?


not bad, i made a female customer feel very quilty today for being a cow.

i was talking to one of the girls i work with saying i was very distracted this week and that i was loosing track of change and whatever on the till and some old cow comes up and goes its terrible being distracted, isn't it terrible being distracted (in the most un-needed sarcastic tone i've ever heard in my life) and usually i'd just smile and laugh till they leave the shop, well not today, i told her in an angry voice that it was my farthers anniversary this week and that it was fartyhers day yesterday and that he died on farthersday, so yes i was a bit distracted, 

well she couldn't appologise fast enough could she, hope i ruined her evening sarcastic old bint :lol2: 

rant over its safe now :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Do you have any clove oil Col as that will help if rubbed on it
Yes please Jaimi oh and i blessed all oyur babies lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Do you have any clove oil Col as that will help if rubbed on it
> Yes please Jaimi oh and i blessed all oyur babies lol


ty  
will have to get some good stuff for you guys , when im less preeoccupied sorting out the oodles of trades


----------



## sammy1969

LOL cant wait 
I am sure whispa is going to go pop before much longer she seems otdouble in size everyday


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> LOL cant wait
> I am sure whispa is going to go pop before much longer she seems otdouble in size everyday


awwww hehe 
yeah they hold it all then then get huge in the last few days


----------



## sammy1969

Tell me about it i had forgotten just how large they get mind you only a couple of days till she drops i am listening intently for little squeeks just hope she doesnt cull them as i know it can happen with first liters


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> not bad, i made a female customer feel very quilty today for being a cow.
> 
> i was talking to one of the girls i work with saying i was very distracted this week and that i was loosing track of change and whatever on the till and some old cow comes up and goes its terrible being distracted, isn't it terrible being distracted (in the most un-needed sarcastic tone i've ever heard in my life) and usually i'd just smile and laugh till they leave the shop, well not today, i told her in an angry voice that it was my farthers anniversary this week and that it was fartyhers day yesterday and that he died on farthersday, so yes i was a bit distracted,
> 
> well she couldn't appologise fast enough could she, hope i ruined her evening sarcastic old bint :lol2:
> 
> rant over its safe now :lol2:


Good on you bud! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Tell me about it i had forgotten just how large they get mind you only a couple of days till she drops i am listening intently for little squeeks just hope she doesnt cull them as i know it can happen with first liters


aslong as shes somewhere stress free i wouldnt worry, none of mine ever culled their litters


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Do you have any clove oil Col as that will help if rubbed on it
> Yes please Jaimi oh and i blessed all oyur babies lol


No hun, i just took some paracetamol, for what use they are


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Good on you bud! :2thumb:


 just wasn't in the mood for it what does she know what i've got going on (well every thing now :lol2 teach her to keep her comments to her self :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

The only other remedy i know is to hold a tot of whiskey over where it hurts to numb it lol


----------



## sammy1969

Sheis the same place she always is lol on top of a viv where the cats cant get to her so she should be ok I have only had one cull her young for no reason and it was awful so hoping it wont happen again


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Sheis the same place she always is lol on top of a viv where the cats cant get to her so she should be ok I have only had one cull her young for no reason and it was awful so hoping it wont happen again


 ive had a couple of litters where ive lost the odd couple but never a full one , thats sad


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> The only other remedy i know is to hold a tot of whiskey over where it hurts to numb it lol


We dont have any whiskey haha


----------



## sammy1969

WEll what can i say Col no cloves or oil and no whiskey and i thought men always had alcohol in the house lol 

It wa sad i hated it not sure what went wrong just came into the room in the morning to find blood all over the cage and aload of dead babies


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> WEll what can i say Col no cloves or oil and no whiskey and i thought men always had alcohol in the house lol
> 
> It wa sad i hated it not sure what went wrong just came into the room in the morning to find blood all over the cage and aload of dead babies


oh no :C glad to say thats pretty rare

reading this weird thread on my local forum about this weird chain letter


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> WEll what can i say Col no cloves or oil and no whiskey and i thought men always had alcohol in the house lol
> 
> It wa sad i hated it not sure what went wrong just came into the room in the morning to find blood all over the cage and aload of dead babies


We usually have vodka in the house, but I used the last of it last night at the BBQ at Clark's mum's. Can't afford to replace it either


----------



## sammy1969

ahh a man after my own heart lol love the vodka me when i do drink. Always the way the second you have run out you need it

Tell me more Jaimi


----------



## tomwilson

night guys


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> ahh a man after my own heart lol love the vodka me when i do drink. Always the way the second you have run out you need it
> 
> Tell me more Jaimi


im about half way thru apparently people were getting sent this in the post
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c12/KATIEB_23/04-10-20072.jpg


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> night guys


night tom


----------



## sammy1969

Night tom sleepwell


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> im about half way thru apparently people were getting sent this in the post
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c12/KATIEB_23/04-10-20072.jpg


Ok thats weird does anyone know what it stands for


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Tom : victory:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ok thats weird does anyone know what it stands for


apparently its some guy called martin who is scizophrenic and keeps sending letters to people from the phone book. she started it three years ago and every year or so more people keep cropping up saying they have got them too


----------



## sammy1969

Very strange so no one knows what the whole thing is supposed to stand for mind oyu in a schizophrenics mind it could be anyhting


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Very strange so no one knows what the whole thing is supposed to stand for mind oyu in a schizophrenics mind it could be anyhting


alot of people have taken a guess, that it relates to things in the bible, latin...lots of guesses lol


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i bet there has lol it does look at first as if it may be a biblical reference but i am not so sure


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i bet there has lol it does look at first as if it may be a biblical reference but i am not so sure


id be mega creeped out if i got that through the post


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i think I would be too


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i think I would be too


right guys im off to bed 
night


----------



## sammy1969

Nite Jaimi 
Looks like its just me and the guys again lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Nite Jaimi
> Looks like its just me and the guys again lol


Nope, just me & thee. Tom went a bit ago.


----------



## sammy1969

Oh yea forgot that lol so what do we talk about now lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Erm, not sure hun. Did you hear about Katie Price's perfume being made by poorly-paid workers in the far east? I can't stand that woman! :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

THis doesnt surprise me at all she is a prize bitch i cant stand her lol She is so far up herself it is unbelievable


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad Im not the only one who thinks she's a kn*b! hehe


----------



## sammy1969

No you are not alone there at all 
Can i pick your brain for a bit on tortoises I need to know a bit about them a s Glyn has expressed an interest in them and wants to have one but I have no idea on care etc and if it easyish to keep them


----------



## Zoo-Man

Course you can hun, ask away


----------



## sammy1969

WEll need to know what is the best species for a beginer and what sort of viv etc they require Is it best to have more than one do they need uv you know everything really lol I know they can be let out side in the summer if warm enough but not usre i would risk it round here and of course i know their life span is immense but Glyn is alot younger than me so thats ok. Also are there things they shouldnt be allowed to have food wise


----------



## Zoo-Man

Would Glyn like a tortoise that hibernates or not? Hibernation is a whole topic on its own. Also would he like a small tortoise or a large tortoise? Most of the hibernating species are smallish, most of the non-hibernating species get pretty big.

Most species are best kept in an open-topped enclosure, or tortoise table. They need a heat lamp to bask under (generally around the 32C mark) & UV light (10% for most species). Most species can be put outside during the summer. The main part of most species diet should be made up of weeds. The vast majority of species should not be fed fruit, most vegetables & animal protein. A diet high in fibre, low in protein is required by most species. They need calcium supplement on their food most days, & a multivitamin & mineral supplement twice a week, such as Nutrobal.

I have never kept an animal who's husbandry is so debated & argued about. There is a hell of a lot of conflicting info on keeping tortoises out there!


----------



## sammy1969

He says he would prefer a smaller non hibernating species lol just be awkward typical man so most of it is common sense when you say weeds what types do you mean I knew they couldnt have lettuce which is what alot of people seem to feed them. I know htere is alot of conflicting info out there which is why i gave up trying to read up on them lol as no one seems to agree on anything it seems.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well if he wants a smallish non-hibernating species, I would highly recommend the Red-Footed Tortoise! I have 3. They get to about 18-20 inches, are pretty & normally have nice personalities. They are unlike most other tortoises in that they require humidity in their enclosure (humidity for other species would make them ill). Due to needing humidity, they can be kept in a good sized viv fine. They also have a more varied diet than most other species. I feed my Red-Foots weeds, flowers, a bit of fruit, a bit of salad veg, tortoise pellets, & soaked cat biscuits.

Here is Cherry, one of mine


----------



## sammy1969

He has just asked would stuff like clover and dandelions be good for itas we can get a ready supply of these living near a wild field which not near a main road so no fear of lead polution etc we pick some of the clover for our gerbils as a treat and they love it which salad veg do oyu fed them I have seen red foots and think they are pretty where would recommnd to purchase one from i know you are up country from us but would you say a reptile shop or a private breeder is best


----------



## Zoo-Man

Dandelion is good, but clover should only be fed in moderation. Other weeds to feed are sowthistle, dead nettle, plantain, vetch, & red clover. I buy weed seed mixes from Shelled Warriors. Salad veg that I feed are mainly teh bagged salad from supermarkets, as long as they havent got iceberg lettuce or spinach in them. There are a couple of breeders of Red-Foots on this forum - take a look in the Shelled Classifieds for BlazingTortoise or RedFootMarg, who are both great breeders, but not sure of the are near you or not. They are normally about £80-£100 from breeders.


----------



## sammy1969

Cool we have red clover and dandelion locally and we buy alot of the salad mixes for our beardie which doesnt contain either iceberg or spinach as i like to nibble it and i cant stand either of those lol will definately have a look for Blazingtortoise and redfoot marg and see if they are local thanx for helping I am hoping ot get him it for his bday in October as a surprise so will let you know if i need anymore advice and once again thanx as i am now off to bed lol so you win again


----------



## Zoo-Man

Anytime chick, you know wher I am! Shame you don't live closer to me, as you could have come to mine with Glyn & played tortoise :lol2:

Goodnight hun, pass me my crown! :no1:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> My two dinos are in room room, if ya wanna have a nosey
> 
> Cilla, there is a large pile of splodgy mousie pinkies buried under all their "stuff" *lol* Probably about 3 days old


Fantastic . Do you know what they could turn out as ?


----------



## izzey

Morning all, I had to go last night as beano our moluccan too decided he wanted to take a chunk out of my hand as he was being ignored, so 3 hours in a&e and 4 stitches with no one there beliveing me a bird did it


----------



## temerist

morning all :welcome:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Izzey that sounds horrendous! :gasp:


tomwilson said:


> i cba commenting on there mostly because i can't stand OP,


 :lol2: Neither can I - never have since I came on this forum - she's a rude self righteous b*tch all right! 


tomwilson said:


> the best thig is that she often seems to wonder why


She does, doesn't she? :lol2: Remember that thread she put up asking everyone to knock her! WTF was that all about?? 


ami_j said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/528689-public-announcement.html


I just read the first 2 pages of that, but it made me LOL. Did you read the tags at the bottom? 



Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I will remove Zander's teeth, then if the hole gets any bigger I know for definate it was Lolly! :2thumb:


:gasp: RSPCA!!! RSPCA!!!

Oh, wait a minute they won't do anything will they! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning all. Izzey that sounds horrendous! :gasp: :lol2: Neither can I - never have since I came on this forum - she's a rude self righteous b*tch all right!
> She does, doesn't she? :lol2: Remember that thread she put up asking everyone to knock her! WTF was that all about??
> I just read the first 2 pages of that, but it made me LOL. Did you read the tags at the bottom?
> 
> :gasp: RSPCA!!! RSPCA!!!
> 
> Oh, wait a minute they won't do anything will they! :roll:


i think i added a couple :lol2:
like my new sig quote?:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Haha you're funny Jaime


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Haha you're funny Jaime


:blush: this is what i aim for in life 
now i must hand over the computer...i will be back though...
oh yeah i will return haha

im all giddy today XD


----------



## Shell195

Morning people I have just got back from shopping:bash:


----------



## Cillah

Morning Shell 

What is everyone doing today? Martin and I are just going into town to pick up a few bits for dinner and for the pets. Pretty excited about dinner tonight as it's meant to be a surprise. Hopefully it's good =o

Oh wow I just realised Coffybean goes to her new home tomorrow !


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> like my new sig quote?:whistling2:


Yeh! Love it! :2thumb:

Hiya Shell and Cillah!

I'm cleaning out my ratty chappies, cos I'm embarrassed to say that they never got done over the weekend, :blush: so they haven't been cleaned out for over 2 weeks!!! :gasp:

So, on the basis that they are in my living room and I only noticed the slightest whiff last night wafting over last night, there's a recommendation for Oko Plus litter in the litter tray, which they then nest build with their cardboard from the floor of the cage and the Oko Plus absorbs all the wee!! No smell!!!


----------



## Cillah

Shell, you mentioned you found a little albino girl hog.. At least I think you did. Do you know any other hogs breeders in the area or a bit further out that will have hogs for August. Martin wants to look for a second one. Hogs have always been his thing but I don't really want to post a wanted post in the classifieds but I will if I have to .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Morning Shell
> 
> What is everyone doing today? Martin and I are just going into town to pick up a few bits for dinner and for the pets. Pretty excited about dinner tonight as it's meant to be a surprise. Hopefully it's good =o
> 
> Oh wow I just realised Coffybean goes to her new home tomorrow !


 

Not Coffybean, Cupcake the other female, if ditta was coming to collect Coffybean I think we would all know by now:lol2: 

ETA Wow is it really tomorrow that Coffybean goes, I got confused lol


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Not Coffybean, Cupcake the other female, if ditta was coming to collect Coffybean I think we would all know by now:lol2:


Ohh.. I just read your signature :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Shell, you mentioned you found a little albino girl hog.. At least I think you did. Do you know any other hogs breeders in the area or a bit further out that will have hogs for August. Martin wants to look for a second one. Hogs have always been his thing but I don't really want to post a wanted post in the classifieds but I will if I have to .


 
This recommended breeder is the nearest one to you
Website: http://www.rosefountainpygmyhedgehog.webs.com


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> This recommended breeder is the nearest one to you
> Website: http://www.rosefountainpygmyhedgehog.webs.com


Just left them a message! Thank you


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Just left them a message! Thank you


I forgot to say I am getting a baby Albino girl, shes from Faith who runs the registry and we have to go to Nottingham to pick her up:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I forgot to say I am getting a baby Albino girl shes from Faith who runs the registry and we have to go to Nottingham to pick her up:gasp:


Is that far away.. :whistling2: Oh wait. I know where it is!

That is a long way away but it will be worth it once you see your little hoglet !

Martin had an albino girl for me. The breeder was breeding them but they all turned out to be cinnacots which was really odd. But nevertheless back to square one


----------



## feorag

It's gonna be a sad day in Shell's household starting today - all them little Dups packing their bags and leaving!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's gonna be a sad day in Shell's household starting today - all them little Dups packing their bags and leaving!


 
One going today, then ditta n cat are collecting theirs and Lucys, one going at the weekend and I am taking Mojo over to Jens on her birthday bbq, all my babies gone


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> One going today, then ditta n cat are collecting theirs and Lucys, one going at the weekend and I am taking Mojo over to Jens on her birthday bbq, all my babies gone


But by that time your new babies should hopefully be on the way ?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> But by that time your new babies should hopefully be on the way ?


 
Thats true:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Thats true:2thumb:


So you can be cuddling your new babies and get photos and updates of your old babies. Win win : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Im now in the middle of cleaning:devil:


----------



## ami_j

ello ^^


----------



## Shell195

Hello you  Have you seen all the tags :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*pops in* Just heading out to take the pup on a walk with his buddies..... He's one year old tomorrow!!! *sobs*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hello you  Have you seen all the tags :lol2:


hehe
poor ian someones got it in for him...pensioner...MWAHAHA


Amalthea said:


> *pops in* Just heading out to take the pup on a walk with his buddies..... He's one year old tomorrow!!! *sobs*


awwwww


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *pops in* Just heading out to take the pup on a walk with his buddies..... He's one year old tomorrow!!! *sobs*


 
Hello, me thinks its time you had a friend for Diesel now hes all grown up:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

evening


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening


 
Evening:2thumb: Have you seen all the tags :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hello, me thinks its time you had a friend for Diesel now hes all grown up:whistling2:


agreed


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Evening:2thumb: Have you seen all the tags :lol2:


yes ive seen them :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

hello i've been gardening today i still have to clean out the hamsters, do the kitchen and empty the litter tray


----------



## Cillah

Hey guys just pooping in . I finished cleaning out cages and now Martin is cooking me a meal. Apparently I deserve a week off. Not complaining though . The starter was yum so can't wait for the rest.

I know this is going to sound bad but seeing people post something saying everyone on this forum likes to have a go is so frustrating when you know the situation they are referring to and people were just upset about the animals treatment!


----------



## temerist

*FAO Shell*


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> image
> image
> image


awwww for me?


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Hey guys just pooping in .


I really hope not! :lol2:


Cillah said:


> I know this is going to sound bad but seeing people post something saying everyone on this forum likes to have a go is so frustrating when you know the situation they are referring to and people were just upset about the animals treatment!


It's par for the course on places like this Cillah - drives me nuts too! :bash:

Ian, those are seriously cute critters - are they yours or a friends?


----------



## pippainnit

temerist said:


> image
> image
> image


The last one - it's smiling! Actually smiling.


----------



## temerist

mum is mine, undecided yet whether baby will be staying or not :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> mum is mine, undecided yet whether baby will be staying or not :lol2:


its not its coming to me :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Gosh I meant popping! How embarrasing!


----------



## Shell195

Ian doesnt know if to give the baby to me or not:whistling2:

Bloody gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## temerist

well i know how much u love alpacas :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> well i know how much u love alpacas :lol2:


 
I would sell my body to have a couple:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> mum is mine, undecided yet whether baby will be staying or not :lol2:


Aw, keep the baby, it's gorgeous! :flrt: 

Or give it to Shell! :lol2:



Cillah said:


> Gosh I meant popping! How embarrasing!


I know! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I would sell my body to have a couple:whistling2:


really :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Cat n Ditta have just left with their baby dup and they have taken Lucy`s too

I feel a bit bad though as I think I gave the wrong baby to the girl who came earlier:gasp: She took coffybean and ditta has now got cupcake:gasp:
It must be my age as I was sure at the time the bigger of the 2 was cupcake:blush:

Sorry if you are disappointed ditta, maybe your friend would swap them back:blush:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> really :whistling2:


 
Yesssssss, I would get loads of money if I sold it by the pound:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

im sure ditta will love it whichever one it is :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im sure ditta will love it whichever one it is :flrt:


 
I still feel bad


----------



## temerist

who tagged - only sh*te spoken here :devil:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> who tagged - only sh*te spoken here :devil:


 
:lol2: I dont think it was any of us


----------



## temerist

lets see if we can get ppl to admit who tagged what, my 2 are wenches and slutty sammy gets spanked


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> lets see if we can get ppl to admit who tagged what, my 2 are wenches and slutty sammy gets spanked


 
Best thread ever, Bondage


----------



## feorag

Me!!! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> Me!!! :2thumb:


trust it to be you :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileens allowed to, its her thread:no1:


----------



## temerist

right im going to get an early night, goodnight all take care xx


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> right im going to get a *VERY* early night, goodnight all take care xx


Night Ian x


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> right im going to get an early night, goodnight all take care xx


night pervy pants


----------



## Cillah

temerist said:


> right im going to get an early night, goodnight all take care xx



Goodnight 




I've finally got around to updating my iPhone : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night Ian x


aye it is early isnt it...its a pain being old poor ian :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

well the hamys are all clean and the kitchen is getting there, still got to do cat litter though but i need food first


----------



## Cillah

Can someone tell me.. Neil said he could deliver the four rats to me from Leeds to Ashton for £30. I am unfamilar with the cost of any of this kind of thing. So can one of you amazing people tell me if that's good ?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Can someone tell me.. Neil said he could deliver the four rats to me from Leeds to Ashton for £30. I am unfamilar with the cost of any of this kind of thing. So can one of you amazing people tell me if that's good ?


 
Ashton ul, ashton in makerfield or another ashton


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ashton ul, ashton in makerfield or another ashton


Ashton-Under-Lyne sorry!


----------



## ditta

coffybean is home and i love her even more than before, she is gorgeous and is now checking out her new tank


thanks shell


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> coffybean is home and i love her even more than before, she is gorgeous and is now checking out her new tank
> 
> 
> thanks shell


 

I cant believe that I made such a mistake, I hope your arent to disappointed:blush:


You got home quick!


----------



## ditta

shell she is the best, as ive never met coffybean, coffybean is the one i brought home, and i love her.........scabs anall:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell she is the best, as ive never met coffybean, coffybean is the one i brought home, and i love her...*miniscule* scab anall:whistling2:


 
Ive corrected your post:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Ashton-Under-Lyne sorry!


 
Its 40 miles, ditta will tell you if £30 is a good price for delivery wont ya ditta


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> coffybean is home and i love her even more than before, she is gorgeous and is now checking out her new tank
> 
> 
> thanks shell


Congratulations you lucky duck !


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Its 40 miles, ditta will tell you if £30 is a good price for delivery wont ya ditta


 aye 30 is a average price....not cheap but not expensive either:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> aye 30 is a average price....not cheap but not expensive either:whistling2:


There ya go Cilla:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

is that 40 miles return or one way shell


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> aye 30 is a average price....not cheap but not expensive either:whistling2:


Ohkay thanks. He is keeping all four until after my renovations and introducing them all together for me there so if it's an average price I am willing to pay it as I am glad he is doing that for me


----------



## ami_j

did you like all my encouraging messages ditta :lol2:

i need some cucumin


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> did you like all my encouraging messages ditta :lol2:
> 
> i need some cucumin


What's cucumin ?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> is that 40 miles return or one way shell





Cillah said:


> Ohkay thanks. He is keeping all four until after my renovations and introducing them all together for me there so if it's an average price I am willing to pay it as I am glad he is doing that for me


 

Well I presume Neil isnt staying at cillas:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> did you like all my encouraging messages ditta :lol2:
> 
> i need some cucumin


 i did jamie, but i dont think a few posts on facebook allows you to want cucumin, thats very rude of you, im a married ladeeee:bash:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Well I presume Neil isnt staying at cillas:whistling2:


Well... :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Well I presume Neil isnt staying at cillas:whistling2:


 well we have just done 60 miles to visit you and it cost less than a fiver in fuel:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> well we have just done 60 miles to visit you and it cost less than a fiver in fuel:whistling2:


 
You forgot to mention you came on a scooter:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> What's cucumin ?


its a supplementything


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Well... :whistling2:


 

I really dont think you would want to:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone Had a funny old day so not usre how i feel a bit angry over one thing but also happy over others 

I guessed it was Ian that put the tag slutty sammy gets spanked it couldnt of been anyone else lol
I havent tagged the thread at all so far 
AWWW all the dup babies going Shell it must be awful for you but atl east new ones on the way hopefully
Glad coffybean is with you Ditta
Think thats everything


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i did jamie, but i dont think a few posts on facebook allows you to want cucumin, thats very rude of you, im a married ladeeee:bash:


they were two separate messages 
LOL! funny ditta ^^


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I really dont think you would want to:whistling2:


I will take your word for it : victory:

Plus I don't think Martin would be too impressed and then I wouldn't be able to afford to keep the rats as I'd have nowhere to stay 

Ohkay. He's not staying!:whip:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I will take your word for it : victory:
> 
> Plus I don't think Martin would be too impressed and then I wouldn't be able to afford to keep the rats as I'd have nowhere to stay
> 
> Ohkay. He's not staying!:whip:


 

:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> You forgot to mention you came on a scooter:lol2:


 that 'scooter' just delivered your cages for you and collected coffybean and brother and went shopping at the asda and brought home £33 worth of shopping and cat fell asleep on way home........and all that on a scooter lmao:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> that 'scooter' just delivered your cages for you and collected coffybean and brother and went shopping at the asda and brought home £33 worth of shopping and cat fell asleep on way home........and all that on a scooter lmao:lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileens allowed to, its her thread:no1:


:lol2: 


ditta said:


> shell she is the best, as ive never met coffybean, coffybean is the one i brought home, and i love her.........scabs anall:whistling2:


:gasp: Shell sold you a scabby Dup?? :bash:

What's up Sammy? Who or what's annoyed you?

I'm really upset, had Elise on the phone earlier her blood test for Downs has come back high and she has to go to London tomorrow for whatever test it is that they do to confirm it. She's upset because this test has a 1:100 chance of the baby miscarrying :sad:

Apparently the chances of a baby from a high count being Downs is 1:150 (or maybe 1:160), but apparently the scan is showing some fluid at the back of the baby's neck which they've told her that this reduces the chance of the baby being Downs to 1:60.

As you can imagine she's in a terrible state about it all. :sad:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

we were laughin in the car at shell sayin asda was easy to find! was like a bloody rabbit warren in skem!!

i fell asleep cos its the only thing that takes my mind off my pain!!! im now in agony! so once ive fed the rabbits, off to bed for me with strong painkillers!

lovely to see you and soph again shell, and pubey puss  x


----------



## ditta

coffybean has a huge hole in the top of her head eileen you should see it, its shocking, you can see her brain and everything:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> coffybean has a huge hole in the top of her head eileen you should see it, its shocking, you can see her brain and everything:gasp:


I wonder if there's a market for zombie duprasis..:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone Had a funny old day so not usre how i feel a bit angry over one thing but also happy over others
> 
> I guessed it was Ian that put the tag slutty sammy gets spanked it couldnt of been anyone else lol
> I havent tagged the thread at all so far
> AWWW all the dup babies going Shell it must be awful for you but atl east new ones on the way hopefully
> Glad coffybean is with you Ditta
> Think thats everything


awwwwhats up 


feorag said:


> :lol2:
> :gasp: Shell sold you a scabby Dup?? :bash:
> 
> What's up Sammy? Who or what's annoyed you?
> 
> I'm really upset, had Elise on the phone earlier her blood test for Downs has come back high and she has to go to London tomorrow for whatever test it is that they do to confirm it. She's upset because this test has a 1:100 chance of the baby miscarrying :sad:
> 
> Apparently the chances of a baby from a high count being Downs is 1:150 (or maybe 1:160), but apparently the scan is showing some fluid at the back of the baby's neck which they've told her that this reduces the chance of the baby being Downs to 1:60.
> 
> As you can imagine she's in a terrible state about it all. :sad:


oh eileen


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

she'll have an even biger hole when i stand on her


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I wonder if there's a market for zombie duprasis..:whistling2:


i called my hamster zombie once...and no word of a lie he got wet tail and it killed alot of my other hams :C how freaky


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we were laughin in the car at shell sayin asda was easy to find! was like a bloody rabbit warren in skem!!
> 
> i fell asleep cos its the only thing that takes my mind off my pain!!! im now in agony! so once ive fed the rabbits, off to bed for me with strong painkillers!
> 
> lovely to see you and soph again shell, and pubey puss  x


 
Thats why I drove there and let you 2 follow me(even if ditta did drive slow:whistling2 Im sure there are people who have come to skem and have never found their way back out:lol2:

Dont you start calling poor Harley pubey puss :bash:

Hope your tooth gets removed very soon


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i called my hamster zombie once...and no word of a lie he got wet tail and it killed alot of my other hams :C how freaky


I've heard of wet tail and know it's really bad.. How do hamsters get it?


----------



## sammy1969

Oh no Eileen Fingers crossed everything will be ok for her and the baby
I was sat outside my front door this evening with the dogs and the two older cats and also my neighbours little 6 year old enjoying the sunshine and drawing as in natural light is much better for it i find When along came my ex mother in law now she isnt supposed to be near my front door but she continously does so despite having an harrassment order against her. Well Mysty my poodle is a nosey mare and went up and sniffed at her but I called her away immediately and reeled in Storm my other dog who was on a lead Well she called and started fussing over Mysty after I had called her away which of course meant Mysty went to her so I asked her not to touch Mysty please and got told well I shouldnt have the effing dog outside then. I found this offensive and worng coz of the 5 year old being present and looked up and said there is no need for the language and she just gave me another mouthful which was really upsetting. 
What is really annoying is that she seems to think it is ok for her to treat me this way and yet all i have to do is speak and i have the police on my door and I am accused of harrasment
On the plus side i did manage to get some lovely legs and bums drawn today with the little one helping me with the shading as i was using charcoal


----------



## Shell195

Poor coffybean, she has a miniscule dry scab on the top of her head she isnt scabby at all:gasp: I split them from mum a few days ago as she had started picking on them:bash:


Eileen thats such worrying news (((Hugs)))


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Poor coffybean, she has a miniscule dry scab on the top of her head she isnt scabby at all:gasp: I split them from mum a few days ago as she had started picking on them:bash:
> 
> 
> Eileen thats such worrying news (((Hugs)))


 shell is actually telling the truth:lol2: she has i teeny tiny mark on her head but she is gorgeous and i love her so much


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell, but i love pubey puss :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Oh no Eileen Fingers crossed everything will be ok for her and the baby
> I was sat outside my front door this evening with the dogs and the two older cats and also my neighbours little 6 year old enjoying the sunshine and drawing as in natural light is much better for it i find When along came my ex mother in law now she isnt supposed to be near my front door but she continously does so despite having an harrassment order against her. Well Mysty my poodle is a nosey mare and went up and sniffed at her but I called her away immediately and reeled in Storm my other dog who was on a lead Well she called and started fussing over Mysty after I had called her away which of course meant Mysty went to her so I asked her not to touch Mysty please and got told well I shouldnt have the effing dog outside then. I found this offensive and worng coz of the 5 year old being present and looked up and said there is no need for the language and she just gave me another mouthful which was really upsetting.
> What is really annoying is that she seems to think it is ok for her to treat me this way and yet all i have to do is speak and i have the police on my door and I am accused of harrasment
> On the plus side i did manage to get some lovely legs and bums drawn today with the little one helping me with the shading as i was using charcoal


 

She sounds a bit unhinged:bash:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell is actually telling the truth:lol2: she has i teeny tiny mark on her head but she is gorgeous and i love her so much


 


Thankyou for telling the truth at last:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I've heard of wet tail and know it's really bad.. How do hamsters get it?


its a kind of gastroenteritus , its fueled by stress or bad food, from what ive seen ive had a hamster with it that was very infectious and it killed alot of my hams and i had one that it was just him that was ill 


sammy1969 said:


> Oh no Eileen Fingers crossed everything will be ok for her and the baby
> I was sat outside my front door this evening with the dogs and the two older cats and also my neighbours little 6 year old enjoying the sunshine and drawing as in natural light is much better for it i find When along came my ex mother in law now she isnt supposed to be near my front door but she continously does so despite having an harrassment order against her. Well Mysty my poodle is a nosey mare and went up and sniffed at her but I called her away immediately and reeled in Storm my other dog who was on a lead Well she called and started fussing over Mysty after I had called her away which of course meant Mysty went to her so I asked her not to touch Mysty please and got told well I shouldnt have the effing dog outside then. I found this offensive and worng coz of the 5 year old being present and looked up and said there is no need for the language and she just gave me another mouthful which was really upsetting.
> What is really annoying is that she seems to think it is ok for her to treat me this way and yet all i have to do is speak and i have the police on my door and I am accused of harrasment
> On the plus side i did manage to get some lovely legs and bums drawn today with the little one helping me with the shading as i was using charcoal


oh dear :C rude!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell, but i love pubey puss :flrt:


 
Hes gorgeous isnt he, Dennis is usually the same but tonight he was more interested in visiting Sophies Bengal as her bedroom door was open:lol2:


----------



## ditta

shell, she is the most sweetest rodent i have ever known


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell, she is the most sweetest rodent i have ever known


 

Dups rock:flrt: Hopefully I will have another litter soon different mother same father

Soon she will be as fat as Bob the slob LOL


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> She sounds a bit unhinged:bash:


To be honest you are probably right she has caused no end of problems for me even after I got her out of an abusive relationship and gave her a home etc. The worst thing aobut it was the fact that even though i was polite to her she had to swear in front of a five year old who's mother had trusted me to watch her play outside and the fact shew ill report it to the police making me out to be the antagonist yet again


----------



## ditta

away to feed baby dice and go to bed .....i will leave coffybean alone to settle in......night all



e.t.a. ive added a tag lol


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> away to feed baby dice and go to bed .....i will leave coffybean alone to settle in......night all
> 
> 
> 
> e.t.a. ive added a tag lol


 

:lol2: night x

Thanks again for the cages I will take them to the sanctuary on Thursday


----------



## sammy1969

ditta said:


> away to feed baby dice and go to bed .....i will leave coffybean alone to settle in......night all
> 
> 
> 
> e.t.a. ive added a tag lol


Love it Ditta


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> away to feed baby dice and go to bed .....i will leave coffybean alone to settle in......night all
> 
> 
> 
> e.t.a. ive added a tag lol


i wonder which :whistling2:

night ditta


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> To be honest you are probably right she has caused no end of problems for me even after I got her out of an abusive relationship and gave her a home etc. The worst thing aobut it was the fact that even though i was polite to her she had to swear in front of a five year old who's mother had trusted me to watch her play outside and the fact shew ill report it to the police making me out to be the antagonist yet again


 has she not broken the law by approaching your house though sammy so it doesn't really matter what she's said does it : victory:


----------



## feorag

So glad coffeebean has settled well and that you're happy with her Ditta.

Sammy, definitely sounds like your ex-mother-in-law has a problem of some kind, but surely if you've got a harrassment order against her and she's in your 'territory' abusing you, then she's in the wrong and you can report her?? Very upsetting though!

To be honest I'm worried to death about what this will do to Elise if she loses this baby, or if it turns out to be Downs and she aborts it.

She's made so many mistakes that when things go wrong she believes it's because she's a bad person and is being punished. It's taken her 2 years to get over losing Chloe and to even think about whether she 'deserves' another chance at being a mother and now this has happened. :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Poor Elise it must be very distressing for her and you 


I think you lot need to remove your tickers as ditta has got coffeebean a day early:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Hello, me thinks its time you had a friend for Diesel now hes all grown up:whistling2:





ami_j said:


> agreed


*LMAO* He is FAR from grown up!! Still a bouncy puppy, really. :lol2:



temerist said:


> image
> image
> image


SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!



feorag said:


> I'm really upset, had Elise on the phone earlier her blood test for Downs has come back high and she has to go to London tomorrow for whatever test it is that they do to confirm it. She's upset because this test has a 1:100 chance of the baby miscarrying :sad:
> 
> Apparently the chances of a baby from a high count being Downs is 1:150 (or maybe 1:160), but apparently the scan is showing some fluid at the back of the baby's neck which they've told her that this reduces the chance of the baby being Downs to 1:60.
> 
> As you can imagine she's in a terrible state about it all. :sad:


Poor Elise!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Poor Elise it must be very distressing for her and you
> 
> 
> I think you lot need to remove your tickers as ditta has got coffeebean a day early:lol2:


 thats cheating tell her to bring her back and get her tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think you lot need to remove your tickers as ditta has got coffeebean a day early:lol2:


TFFT!!! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i am on the ignore list or have some sort of internet lergy or something no one speaking to me tonight:devil:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> So glad coffeebean has settled well and that you're happy with her Ditta.
> 
> Sammy, definitely sounds like your ex-mother-in-law has a problem of some kind, but surely if you've got a harrassment order against her and she's in your 'territory' abusing you, then she's in the wrong and you can report her?? Very upsetting though!
> 
> To be honest I'm worried to death about what this will do to Elise if she loses this baby, or if it turns out to be Downs and she aborts it.
> 
> She's made so many mistakes that when things go wrong she believes it's because she's a bad person and is being punished. It's taken her 2 years to get over losing Chloe and to even think about whether she 'deserves' another chance at being a mother and now this has happened. :sad:


 Have reported her actions loads of time hence the harassment orders but nothing ever seems to be done.

I truly hope that it isnt downs or anyhting happens to the baby. My heart really goes out to her there is nothing worse than loosing a baby at any age and it is harder when she is her own worst critic. Fingers crossed it works out ok as from what you have says she really does deserve to have it all work out right for her 


tomwilson said:


> has she not broken the law by approaching your house though sammy so it doesn't really matter what she's said does it : victory:


YOu would think so but I always feel like I am in the wrong with the way she goes on and I am the one being punished for playng by the rules and the police dont seem to do nothing


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* He is FAR from grown up!! Still a bouncy puppy, really. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Elise!!!


you need another lol while he is young enough to appriciate it :lol2:


tomwilson said:


> i am on the ignore list or have some sort of internet lergy or something no one speaking to me tonight:devil:


who said that?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> TFFT!!! :lol2:


:lol2:


Evening *TOM :2thumb:*


----------



## Amalthea

He goes on regular walks with his buddies  We're going on another walk tomorrow with them to celebrate his burpday *more sobbing* I tried finding him a "Birthday Boy" badge today, but could I find one anywhere?!? NOOOOOOOO


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> I truly hope that it isnt downs or anyhting happens to the baby. My heart really goes out to her there is nothing worse than loosing a baby at any age and it is harder when she is her own worst critic. Fingers crossed it works out ok as from what you have says she really does deserve to have it all work out right for her


She's had 3 miscarriages, 2 of them in the last 5 years and she was so thrilled to have got past the stage when she lost the other two, mainly because she didn't know she was pregnant until 3 weeks ago, but of course she's had 2 scans and has now 'seen' this baby moving around waving its arms and legs in the 'air' etc, so it is now _her_ baby. So what is really frightening her is if she has the test, the baby miscarries and then she finds out it was OK, that's what's preying on her mind at the moment.


----------



## Amalthea

That is completely understandable, Eileen..... What a difficult position she is in


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> She's had 3 miscarriages, 2 of them in the last 5 years and she was so thrilled to have got past the stage when she lost the other two, mainly because she didn't know she was pregnant until 3 weeks ago, but of course she's had 2 scans and has now 'seen' this baby moving around waving its arms and legs in the 'air' etc, so it is now _her_ baby. So what is really frightening her is if she has the test, the baby miscarries and then she finds out it was OK, that's what's preying on her mind at the moment.


 fingers crossed eileen

NOW AS FOR THE REST OF YOU
thankyou for talking to me :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> fingers crossed eileen
> 
> NOW AS FOR THE REST OF YOU
> thankyou for talking to me :flrt:


 
Were you feeling left out Tom, its not intentional


----------



## Amalthea

*waves at Tom*

Am soooo tired.... The past few days of LONG ass walks in the heat is wearing me out!! Ready for bed..... DAY OFF TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> She's had 3 miscarriages, 2 of them in the last 5 years and she was so thrilled to have got past the stage when she lost the other two, mainly because she didn't know she was pregnant until 3 weeks ago, but of course she's had 2 scans and has now 'seen' this baby moving around waving its arms and legs in the 'air' etc, so it is now _her_ baby. So what is really frightening her is if she has the test, the baby miscarries and then she finds out it was OK, that's what's preying on her mind at the moment.


 


How long does it take to get the results?


----------



## feorag

Tom you know what happens on this thread - there's always at least 2 if not 3 conversations all going at the same time and then someone drops in and doesn't get answered straight away.


----------



## sammy1969

I know it must be awful for her I dont know how i would feel if i were in her position especially having miscarried a few times myself and of course once you see the baby in a scan it then becomes so real and yours, as i say my heart is with her and everything i have is crossed that it all turns out ok


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *waves at Tom*
> 
> Am soooo tired.... The past few days of LONG ass walks in the heat is wearing me out!! Ready for bed..... *DAY OFF TOMORROW*!!!!


 
Unless they call you in again:gasp:



By the weekend Mojo is gonna be all on his own


----------



## Amalthea

How's Mojo doing, Shell?  I am contemplating setting up his tank, but will Gary notice and ask why I've done it? *lol* Splitting mice maybe? *nods* That'll be it!


----------



## sammy1969

LOL thats so true Eileen by the time i replied to your last post a whole page had gone through lol


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Unless they call you in again:gasp:


 
They had better bloody not!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> How's Mojo doing, Shell?  I am contemplating setting up his tank, but will Gary notice and ask why I've done it? *lol* Splitting mice maybe? *nods* That'll be it!


 
Hes fine hun, hes gonna be on his own from the weekend. 
Hows Gary going to react when I bring him over:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *waves at Tom*
> 
> Am soooo tired.... The past few days of LONG ass walks in the heat is wearing me out!! Ready for bed..... DAY OFF TOMORROW!!!!


its toooo hot  cold bath for me i think


Amalthea said:


> How's Mojo doing, Shell?  I am contemplating setting up his tank, but will Gary notice and ask why I've done it? *lol* Splitting mice maybe? *nods* That'll be it!


HAHA your badddd


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Hes fine hun, hes gonna be on his own from the weekend.
> Hows Gary going to react when I bring him over:gasp:


 
He just takes everything in stride... Poor Gary *lol* And poor Mojo... No siblings to molest. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Tom you know what happens on this thread - there's always at least 2 if not 3 conversations all going at the same time and then someone drops in and doesn't get answered straight away.


 :lol2: i know but i've benn on 3 times today after the first the thread died :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

I wonder how you wrap a duprasi............................


----------



## Cillah

Bedtime for me. Goodnight everyone  x


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Bedtime for me. Goodnight everyone  x


 

Night Cilla


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> He just takes everything in stride... Poor Gary *lol* And poor Mojo... *No siblings to molest*. :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Bedtime for me. Goodnight everyone  x


night hun


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Unless they call you in again:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> By the weekend Mojo is gonna be all on his own


 :gasp: but what will he hump, put him in with the new girl :lol2:, then all the dups can go on Jeremy Kyle the slob has cheated on blob with ponyo(?) and she got pregnant and she doesn't no if the children are blobs or mojo's


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Bedtime for me. Goodnight everyone  x


 night cilla


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: but what will he hump, put him in with the new girl :lol2:, then all the dups can go on Jeremy Kyle the slob has cheated on blob with ponyo(?) and she got pregnant and she doesn't no if the children are blobs or mojo's


 

You suggesting I raise delinquent dups:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

very carefully Shell
Night Cilla


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> very carefully Shell
> Night Cilla


 
:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

sorry couldnt help myself


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> How long does it take to get the results?


A couple of days I think she said, but it can also take a few days before she'll know whether she's not losing it, so Catch 22 again. 


Shell195 said:


> You suggesting I raise delinquent dups:lol2:


Naw! Scabby ones! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I wonder how you wrap a duprasi............................


 
With a big BOW! :lol2:

Just caught this pic.... Thought you'd like it (by the way, I've named her Peri Peri) :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> *shell is actually telling the truth:lol2: she has i teeny tiny mark on her head* but she is gorgeous and i love her so much





feorag said:


> A couple of days I think she said, but it can also take a few days before she'll know whether she's not losing it, so Catch 22 again.
> *Naw! Scabby ones*! :lol2:


 

See above:bash:



It will feel like a very long wait for you and your family


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> With a big BOW! :lol2:
> 
> Just caught this pic.... Thought you'd like it (by the way, I've named her Peri Peri) :whistling2:
> 
> image


 


Bless:flrt: Love the name:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

SO cute Jen and love the name too


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> With a big BOW! :lol2:
> 
> Just caught this pic.... Thought you'd like it (by the way, I've named her Peri Peri) :whistling2:
> 
> image


she'd go nice with some piri piri sauce:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> he'd go nice with some piri piri sauce:whistling2:


 
:gasp::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

SHE! 

Peri is so odd, too.... She is obsessed with whatever you're eating. She kept stealing my meat pie tonight (and the other night, too).... Thought they were supposed to be vegan?!? Nobody told Peri!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :gasp::bash:


she's only there for the barby:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

lol thats a great name...shes staying then? haha what name do you have planned for a friend? XD


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... Still don't think she's staying. Need to find her somewhere nice with other pinny gigs. She's too awesome to just be shoved in a hutch all the time  She's funny, cuz she's very demanding... If you don't get out of the way when she wants to have a nosey at something, she bites ya. 

Anyhoo... Off to bed. Knackered! Maybe I'll sleep better than last night... Was up sick all night and then had a low blood sugar at about 5. Meh. Nighty night, guys!!


----------



## sammy1969

I have to go to bed as i have a long day tomorow I am off to the isle of wight to see my brother


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I have to go to bed as i have a long day tomorow I am off to the isle of wight to see my brother


 
Night hun, have a good time


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Nah... Still don't think she's staying. Need to find her somewhere nice with other pinny gigs. She's too awesome to just be shoved in a hutch all the time  She's funny, cuz she's very demanding... If you don't get out of the way when she wants to have a nosey at something, she bites ya.
> 
> Anyhoo... Off to bed. Knackered! Maybe I'll sleep better than last night... Was up sick all night and then had a low blood sugar at about 5. Meh. Nighty night, guys!!


 night jen don't worry i don't really want to eat peri peri


----------



## sammy1969

Night jen 
I will try two hours in albany proson isnever good but i d love my brother and he is worth it


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nah... Still don't think she's staying. Need to find her somewhere nice with other pinny gigs. She's too awesome to just be shoved in a hutch all the time  She's funny, cuz she's very demanding... If you don't get out of the way when she wants to have a nosey at something, she bites ya.
> 
> Anyhoo... Off to bed. Knackered! Maybe I'll sleep better than last night... Was up sick all night and then had a low blood sugar at about 5. Meh. Nighty night, guys!!


She sounds adorable
Night Jen x


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Night jen
> I will try two hours in albany proson isnever good but i d love my brother and he is worth it


 

Ooops i didnt know


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Night jen
> I will try two hours in albany proson isnever good but i d love my brother and he is worth it


 night sammy


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Ooops i didnt know


Its ok hun he has been inside for two years now and i still cant get used to the fact i have to leave him there everytime i see him. The worst of it is he didnt do wha the was convicted of but as we only have hearsay evidence we cant get him an appeal


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Nah... Still don't think she's staying. Need to find her somewhere nice with other pinny gigs. She's too awesome to just be shoved in a hutch all the time  She's funny, cuz she's very demanding... If you don't get out of the way when she wants to have a nosey at something, she bites ya.
> 
> Anyhoo... Off to bed. Knackered! Maybe I'll sleep better than last night... Was up sick all night and then had a low blood sugar at about 5. Meh. Nighty night, guys!!


night jen


sammy1969 said:


> I have to go to bed as i have a long day tomorow I am off to the isle of wight to see my brother


night sammy


----------



## sammy1969

any hoo off to bed for me for real this time see you all tomorrow when i get home


----------



## Shell195

And yet again Eileen and I cross posted at an identical time on the same thread:gasp::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

im off guys , feel like im boiling in my skin, collld bath time ^^


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> See above:bash:


:lol2:


Shell195 said:


> It will feel like a very long wait for you and your family


It will indeed. It's just so very hard to listen to her crying on the phone and be so far away. I so need to give her a cuddle and I can't!

Anyway, that's me off to bed too.

So night to Jen, Cilla and Sammy - Sammy sorry to hear about your brother, it must be really awful for you to see him and have to leave him there!

And to the rest of you insomniacs - chat away! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> It will indeed. It's just so very hard to listen to her crying on the phone and be so far away. I so need to give her a cuddle and I can't!
> 
> Anyway, that's me off to bed too.
> 
> So night to Jen, Cilla and Sammy - Sammy sorry to hear about your brother, it must be really awful for you to see him and have to leave him there!
> 
> And to the rest of you insomniacs - chat away! :lol2:


 
Night Eileen ,nearly time for me too


----------



## tomwilson

think i'm off too got to take the sproglet to school tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

night Tom x


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :gasp: RSPCA!!! RSPCA!!!
> 
> Oh, wait a minute they won't do anything will they! :roll:


Never a truer word spoken!


----------



## <0_o>

so are you cat folk really crazy?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ian, gorgeous Alpacas! I used to work with them & Llamas in a previous job. Funny creatures they are too!

BTW, I added a tag, but Im sure you can't guess which one.......:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

<0_o> said:


> so are you cat folk really crazy?


Hello you! You got a cat?


----------



## <0_o>

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello you! You got a cat?


nope

oh is that a requirement for this thread:lol2:

i have a dog though:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

<0_o> said:


> nope
> 
> oh is that a requirement for this thread:lol2:
> 
> i have a dog though:no1:


No, it isnt a requirement, Eileen the Cat Queen decrees it.

And answer you bloody PM! :lol2:


----------



## <0_o>

Zoo-Man said:


> No, it isnt a requirement, Eileen the Cat Queen decrees it.
> 
> And answer you bloody PM! :lol2:


oh right sorry lol im pretty sure i did


----------



## Zoo-Man

So do you like cats then?


----------



## <0_o>

Zoo-Man said:


> So do you like cats then?


not really lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

<0_o> said:


> not really lol


How come? I think a lot of people who aren't keen on cats are those who have either never spent time with a nice well socialised cat, or have the impression that only mad old women have them.


----------



## <0_o>

Zoo-Man said:


> How come? I think a lot of people who aren't keen on cats are those who have either never spent time with a nice well socialised cat, or have the impression that only mad old women have them.


just havent been around cats much, im sure if i took the time to sit with cats then i would love them: victory:


----------



## tomwilson

first on today :gasp:

got to take the sproglet to school in hour so i'm off to have a quick shower after i drop him off i'm gonna have a walk in the woods and then get a bath when i get back:2thumb:, then work at 1 :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

right well i've been on my walk now and took lots of pictures so i'm gonna upload them onto photo bucket and put up a thread tonight, so you can all see, off to get my bath now :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone .

Does anyone have anything exciting that they are doing today ?


----------



## Amalthea

My Sproglet is a whole year old now!!!! *sobs hysterically*


----------



## tomwilson

tomwilson said:


> first on today :gasp:
> 
> got to take the sproglet to school in hour so i'm off to have a quick shower after i drop him off i'm gonna have a walk in the woods and then get a bath when i get back:2thumb:, then work at 1 :roll:





tomwilson said:


> right well i've been on my walk now and took lots of pictures so i'm gonna upload them onto photo bucket and put up a thread tonight, so you can all see, off to get my bath now :2thumb:


 ^^see above :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> My Sproglet is a whole year old now!!!! *sobs hysterically*


Happy Birthday to him :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> My Sproglet is a whole year old now!!!! *sobs hysterically*


aww happy birthday lil dude
you'll have to get a new sproglet to fill the hole


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Shell195 said:


> And yet again Eileen and I cross posted at an identical time on the same thread:gasp::lol2:


Spooky!! :gasp: 


Zoo-Man said:


> No, it isnt a requirement, Eileen the Cat Queen decrees it.


:roll2: PMSL 


Amalthea said:


> My Sproglet is a whole year old now!!!! *sobs hysterically*


Aw Jen, he's a grown up man now! :lol2:

I think we're gonna have a mooch around that big car boot sale I went to last week, but Barry's in the garage creosoting a new fence post cos one of ours is knackered!

Shell, had a little s****** at the last post on that kitten help thread. "I've had a lot of experience with cats" and gives exactly the same advice that you, Mirf, Gina and I gave! :roll: Even I didn't go into that amount of detail because you and Mirf had already said exactly what was needed. To be honest my sarcastic head nearly came out and I nearly said something sarcastic, like "oops it's already been said - look above" but it would probably have been taken as being bitchy (and to me there is a difference) so I didn't!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Morning all!Spooky!! :gasp:
> :roll2: PMSL
> Aw Jen, he's a grown up man now! :lol2:
> 
> I think we're gonna have a mooch around that big car boot sale I went to last week, but Barry's in the garage creosoting a new fence post cos one of ours is knackered!
> 
> Shell, had a little s****** at the last post on that kitten help thread. "I've had a lot of experience with cats" and gives exactly the same advice that you, Mirf, Gina and I gave! :roll: Even I didn't go into that amount of detail because you and Mirf had already said exactly what was needed. To be honest my sarcastic head nearly came out and I nearly said something sarcastic, like "oops it's already been said - look above" but it would probably have been taken as being bitchy (and to me there is a difference) so I didn't!


There's been a flood of new members who are all experts lately.. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...sniffles-guess-whos-year-old.html#post6510573


----------



## Shell195

Happy Birthday Diesel:flrt:

Eileen I must be bitchy as Ive replied on the thread:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Which thread??

Diesel _MAY_ have a Birthday Boy badge on his collar :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nevermind... Found it :whistling2:

Personally, I'm not sure about the rice. Cats are actually carnivores, yes? So they don't NEED rice.


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> There's been a flood of new members who are all experts lately.. :whistling2:


There sure has - and they very well might be, but imao if the advice that has already been given is exactly what you want to say, then there's no need for you to say it. Many times someones already put something on a thread that I was about to say and so I don't even bother posting, or i just post that I agree, or add something that might have been omitted that I think might help, but I don't say the whole lot all over again!


Shell195 said:


> Eileen I must be bitchy as Ive replied on the thread:whistling2:


Ooh, I'm off to have a look! :lol: 


Amalthea said:


> Diesel _MAY_ have a Birthday Boy badge on his collar :whistling2:


Photo please? :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

I love that everything you quoted ended in :whistle2:

I agree with you Eileen. I don't really give advice as I'm not that knowledgable but if I was to and someone had already posted it. There's no need to show off and add the same thing. You could always add to it or let them know that that is right but other than that.. I don't really see the point.

I am sure some of them know a lot but it's just the way they put it. They are either really blunt about it or they say "I'm not an expert but this is wrong, this is wrong and you are doing this wrong". I usually never reply to those kind of threads =/



Jen that's so cute with the birthday boy badge


----------



## Amalthea

You can sorta see it here...


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

:lol2: I never noticed that!

It's true though isn't it. I've seen the worst advice ever given by an expert and cringed at the thought that the OP might actually think that is the right thing to do. 

It's when they say they are an expert that I really worry! You won't remember the advice given by a so-called expert that the way to deal with her kittens 'lapses' in litter training was to rub its nose in it! :bash:

Great photo Jen! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Just noticed the second one which you must have uploaded when I was replying.

He looks like he's saying "WTF's that you've got in your hand - is it dangerous!!"


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I think he was trying to look at the camera!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> image


awwww  thats so cute


----------



## Amalthea

Just got a box from Dad and my step Mom for burpdays  Diesel had a new collar in there (his old one was looking quite raggedy... Darlene bought him that one when we first brought him home).


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Just got a box from Dad and my step Mom for burpdays  Diesel had a new collar in there (his old one was looking quite raggedy... Darlene bought him that one when we first brought him home).


Getting boxes is so exciting :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I know huh!!  And I've got two more from Mom on the way!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

And is he suitably excited and grateful??? :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I know huh!!  And I've got two more from Mom on the way!! :2thumb:


That's so exciting !

I am going to send my mum a little one of stuff.. Maybe that will make her want to send one back :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> And is he suitably excited and grateful??? :lol2:


Oh yes *lol* Or maybe the excitement is actually for the teddy bear we picked up from the charity shop with the rattle in.... (we figgered we'd stop in the charity shops down in Radcliffe since we were down there getting the box from the PO.... Got a nice picture for the living room, too.... With a collie herding some sheep in a nice frame). :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Grinny pup after getting his new collar on:


----------



## feorag

:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous birthday boy pics:no1:


I have been about but been busy running kids around:devil:


----------



## tomwilson

i'm not to happy atm.

went to carry on my walk in a different place after work and get some pictures of the ducks, theres some times some odd looking ducks and occasionally swans and herons at this site.

anyway i got right up close to the water and sat on the bank and tried to get a picture of a green damsel fly well just as i'd got it in focus a voice rang out on a load speaker, what i thought it said was this

'your not allowed so close to the water without permission' now this made sense to me since there are sighns around saying no fishing and no swimming. so i carried on to the next pond and sat down and tried to get a picture of a duck when the voice rang out again only a bit angrier, but this time i heard it more clearly 'theres no photography without permission, you have already been warned'

there are no sighns saying this, i was fumming put my camera away and stormed of i'd have stayed to just look but there was only mallards there today.:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

WTF would they not allow photography?!?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> WTF would they not allow photography?!?


 no idea its on an industrial estate or science park so probably because they want money for it but they should atleast have signs up i was not happy at being spoken to like that. the anoying thing is that the animals being there is hit and miss aswell like today mallards and more mallards last thursday a heron, 2 swans ans a couple of odd looking ducks,


----------



## Shell195

Where is it Tom?
Maybe you have stumbled upun a NATO site and they thought you were a spy lol


----------



## Cillah

I feel left out of the tags.. But I don't want to add my own D=

I'm cooking chicken kiev for dinner 

Can I ask a hamster question. I know rats and mice can eat scrambled egg.. But can hamsters? I wasn't going to give him any if he can't.. But it would just be something to keep in mind when I give it to the others


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I feel left out of the tags.. But I don't want to add my own D=
> 
> I'm cooking chicken kiev for dinner
> 
> Can I ask a hamster question. I know rats and mice can eat scrambled egg.. But can hamsters? I wasn't going to give him any if he can't.. But it would just be something to keep in mind when I give it to the others


 

Why not ?

Yes hamsters can have a bit of scrambled egg, mine love it:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Why not ?
> 
> Yes hamsters can have a bit of scrambled egg, mine love it:2thumb:


Because I have no idea what I'd say :blush:

Great because I am going to give the rats and mice some when the rats come. Charlie as well now. It sounds like ages away but Martin and I don't like egg so we never have it.. :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Where is it Tom?
> Maybe you have stumbled upun a NATO site and they thought you were a spy lol


you'd think so wouldn't you, but no it was the estuary buisness park in speke, i'm not happy about it at all, the first warning didn't bother me as what i thought he said made sence to me as i was a bit close anyway and probably posed a health and safty risk:blush: 'naughty me' but when i realised after the 2nd what it was i was really angry:devil:


----------



## Shell195

Im getting a tiny hoglet that has been found in someones garden, it weighs 39 grams, Steve has just gone out to pick it up


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im getting a tiny hoglet that has been found in someones garden, it weighs 39 grams, Steve has just gone out to pick it up


 awww poor thing


----------



## Shell195

Its miniscule and has a lot of white spines and no teeth :gasp:

The man has been feeding it dog food all day :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its miniscule and has a lot of white spines and no teeth :gasp:


 shame you don't have a nursing aph to foster it


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> shame you don't have a nursing aph to foster it


 
She would eat it:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> She would eat it:bash:


 even if she had young ah well seemed like a good idea in my head you gonna be hand feeding the little one then


----------



## Shell195

Yes I will be handrearing her, the man who found her has been feeding her dog food today:bash:
Shes a bit dehydrated and thin so Im not sure she will survive


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Yes I will be handrearing her, the man who found her has been feeding her dog food today:bash:
> Shes a bit dehydrated and thin so Im not sure she will survive
> 
> image
> 
> image


 ah she's older than i pictured i had the image of a little spikey pinky, fingers crossed shell keep us posted


----------



## Shell195

Ive moved the photos so here they are again
Tom I have small(old) hands, she is miniscule and has no belly fur either


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive moved the photos so here they are again
> Tom I have small hands, she is miniscule and has no belly fur either
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


 hope she makes it, very quiet today isn't it


----------



## Shell195

Very quiet, where is Jaime,cilla and Eileen?(Im used to Jen and Ian vanishing:whistling2


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Very quiet, where is Jaime,cilla and Eileen?(*Im used to Jen and Ian vanishing*:whistling2


off to the RFUK bike sheds :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Very quiet, where is Jaime,cilla and Eileen?(Im used to Jen and Ian vanishing:whistling2


boiling to death


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> boiling to death


 i have vissions of you in a big pot with elma thud stiring and throwing in carrots and salt :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I'd tell you what I was doing but you probably wouldn't want to know.. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i have vissions of you in a big pot with elma thud stiring and throwing in carrots and salt :lol2:


 
:lol2: so did I


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I'd tell you what I was doing but you probably wouldn't want to know.. :whistling2:


 
Best leaving that to the imagination:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I'd tell you what I was doing but you probably wouldn't want to know.. :whistling2:


 being a good little girl and looking after all your little critters:halo:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Best leaving that to the imagination:lol2:


Good idea :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> being a good little girl and looking after all your little critters:halo:


That's exactly what I was doing eace:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> being a good little girl and looking after all your little critters:halo:


 
Erm, thats not what I imagined:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> That's exactly what I was doing eace:


 

And many people will believe that:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I'd tell you what I was doing but you probably wouldn't want to know.. :whistling2:


kinky


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Erm, thats not what I imagined:whistling2:


 :gasp:shell cilla's a good girl she doesn't watch tv after 9 :whip: honestly


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> , but this time i heard it more clearly 'theres no photography without permission, you have already been warned'
> 
> there are no sighns saying this, i was fumming put my camera away and stormed of i'd have stayed to just look but there was only mallards there today.:devil:


Surely if photography isn't allowed they should have a sign up saying that! :bash: 

I would see if I could find out who's in charge of that area and ask why there isn't a sign up! 


Shell195 said:


> Im getting a tiny hoglet that has been found in someones garden, it weighs 39 grams, Steve has just gone out to pick it up


OMG :gasp: You've a job on your hands there Shell!

I'm sure if anyone can get it "up and running" you can, but you're gonna have your work cut out, judging by the size of it, poor wee critter! 


Shell195 said:


> Very quiet, where is Jaime,cilla and Eileen?(Im used to Jen and Ian vanishing:whistling2


We've been out to our 2for1 pub with 3 of our cat friends. Now that none of us show or breed we hardly ever see each other, so we have a catch up every 6 months or so and that was tonight, Except Caroline (who bred the Burmese) didn't get the confirmation message Linda left on Sunday after confirming with me that we could make it for 7:15pm tonight, so she didn't turn up. 

Linda rang her at 7:45pm cos she was supposed to be coming straight from work and she'd just got in and was about to start cooking her pork chop. :lol2:

So she had to get the cats back in that she'd just let out and dash to meet us, so we didn't order until nearly 8:15 and we've just got home now.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :gasp:shell cilla's a good girl she doesn't watch tv after 9 :whip: honestly


 

:lol2:


Just going to check on the new baby


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> :gasp:shell cilla's a good girl she doesn't watch tv after 9 :whip: honestly


Everyone thinks I am innocent. It's awesome :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Everyone thinks I am innocent. It's awesome :2thumb:


 only me by the look of it :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> only me by the look of it :lol2:


Yesterday on Facebook I got tagged as the innocent one : victory:


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone


Good evening =D


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Surely if photography isn't allowed they should have a sign up saying that! :bash:
> .


 i'm tempted to, i'm also tempted to see how you get permission since taking pictures of wildlife is a pretty spontanious thing of being in the right place right time, a one day allowance would be pretty usless


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone


heyyy sammy


----------



## sammy1969

How was everyones day


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> How was everyones day


Fantastic :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Yours ?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yesterday on Facebook I got tagged as the innocent one : victory:


 coz you little and blonde its hard to think of little blond people as anything else


sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone


 hey sammy how are you


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> coz you little and blonde its hard to think of little blond people as anything else
> 
> hey sammy how are you


I'm not that little :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

tomwilson said:


> i'm not to happy atm.
> 
> went to carry on my walk in a different place after work and get some pictures of the ducks, theres some times some odd looking ducks and occasionally swans and herons at this site.
> 
> anyway i got right up close to the water and sat on the bank and tried to get a picture of a green damsel fly well just as i'd got it in focus a voice rang out on a load speaker, what i thought it said was this
> 
> 'your not allowed so close to the water without permission' now this made sense to me since there are sighns around saying no fishing and no swimming. so i carried on to the next pond and sat down and tried to get a picture of a duck when the voice rang out again only a bit angrier, but this time i heard it more clearly 'theres no photography without permission, you have already been warned'
> 
> there are no sighns saying this, i was fumming put my camera away and stormed of i'd have stayed to just look but there was only mallards there today.:devil:





sammy1969 said:


> How was everyones day


as above sammy how was you brother



Cillah said:


> I'm not that little :gasp:


 i'm not that tall :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm not that tall :lol2:


I'm perfect height :whistling2:

Same height as Martin


----------



## sammy1969

mine was good had a two hour visit with my brother who tormented me the whole time lol. Had a bit of a scare though as they canceeled the ferry I normally go over on so had to use the high speed service instead which is not a nice ride at all then once we got out had to call six taxi firms to get a cab back to the ferry terminal as the damn football was on


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> mine was good had a two hour visit with my brother who tormented me the whole time lol. Had a bit of a scare though as they canceeled the ferry I normally go over on so had to use the high speed service instead which is not a nice ride at all then once we got out had to call six taxi firms to get a cab back to the ferry terminal as the damn football was on


 bloody footy :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i know i was well miffed I mean what is all the fuss about lmao I nearly missed the ferry home coz of it and it cost me more


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i know i was well miffed I mean what is all the fuss about lmao I nearly missed the ferry home coz of it and it cost me more


I don't know but Martin is the biggest fan of it I know. He knows the name of every player.. Even benched, the coaches, managers and referrees even for different countries and he has people over for FIFA days.. And his friend is staying an extra day on the weekend so they can watch the next game..

I don't even like football so it's very boring. When it annoys me too much I just call it soccer and it makes him mad :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Aww the new baby looks so much better and actually wanted her milk:2thumb:

Evening everyone whos just arrived, anyone would think you had real lives:whistling2:

Eileen I dont think shes going to be easy to rear at all. Ive done bigger hoglets but never one this size.


----------



## sammy1969

I totally agree with you Cilla it is so boring lol i cant see why everyone goes so over the top about it lol


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Aww the new baby looks so much better and actually wanted her milk:2thumb:
> 
> Evening everyone whos just arrived, anyone would think you had real lives:whistling2:
> 
> Eileen I dont think shes going to be easy to rear at all. Ive done bigger hoglets but never one this size.


If you hand rear hogs can they go back into the wild?


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> How was everyones day


Hiya Sammy.

Great thanks! :2thumb: I more or less did sweet FA! Spent some time on here and other sites on my computer. Finished my Harlan Coben book! First time I think I've ever worked most of it out before the end, certainly the final twist I guessed, so either I'm starting to think like him or he's getting complacent!

Then went out for a meal so great.

Glad you enjoyed your visit with your brother, but sorry about the ferry!


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I totally agree with you Cilla it is so boring lol i cant see why everyone goes so over the top about it lol


 
I hate football:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

AWWW it awful when you work out the ending before you get there but glad oyu had ime to relax and do what you wanted to instead of working hard


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I hate football:bash:


Me too had to watch it for 13 years and hated every minute of it thank heavens I divorced him lol


----------



## Cillah

I have a piece of glass stuck in my foot


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Me too had to watch it for 13 years and hated every minute of it thank heavens I divorced him lol


At least you don't have to watch it anymore!

Martin always watches it but if I want to do something else he will happily record it and watch it later. He watches my shows with me so I let him watch it.. And go on the laptop! Win win =D


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I have a piece of glass stuck in my foot


Ouch how did you manage that hun


----------



## ami_j

i said i would go shopping tomorrow ><


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> At least you don't have to watch it anymore!
> 
> Martin always watches it but if I want to do something else he will happily record it and watch it later. He watches my shows with me so I let him watch it.. And go on the laptop! Win win =D


Thats good my ex didnt I had to watch it with him and it was so boring at least Martin compromises and will watch your programs with you too


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Ouch how did you manage that hun


I have no idea. We never broke anything but it's a little shard and I can't get it out and Martin couldn't but I won't let him try anymore as it hurt and I'm a wuss. We have no tweezers and I have no idea how to get it out.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have a piece of glass stuck in my foot


ouch!!!


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Thats good my ex didnt I had to watch it with him and it was so boring at least Martin compromises and will watch your programs with you too


Yeah the last things he watched with me were Wizards of Waverly Place, Glee, He's Just Not That Into You and The Ugly Truth


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I have a piece of glass stuck in my foot


 lol i just had to get a splinter of glass out of my foot a few mins ago


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I have no idea. We never broke anything but it's a little shard and I can't get it out and Martin couldn't but I won't let him try anymore as it hurt and I'm a wuss. We have no tweezers and I have no idea how to get it out.


Without tweezers i have no idea other than to try and squeeze it but of course that is really painful lol


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Without tweezers i have no idea other than to try and squeeze it but of course that is really painful lol


He tried and it hurt! Then he tried with nail clippers which I thought was weird and refused.. So now I'm stuck. It's kind of sticking out but still impossible with fingers.

He got upset that I wouldn't let him take it out and was ready to ask our neighbours for tweezers. We've never spoken to them :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Actualy if he is careful it is posible he could get it out with nail clippers Gyln had to do this the other week as we couldnt find our tweezers


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> AWWW it awful when you work out the ending before you get there but glad oyu had ime to relax and do what you wanted to instead of working hard


I very rarely totally work out his books and he's written quite a lot and I've read them all, some of them I think I've worked it out and then I come to the twist at the end and I haven't, and then I come to another twist after the twist and I definitely haven't! :lol2: I love his books! :2thumb:

Cilla, you need to get some tweezers and get that glass out!! If it's sticking out and you can see it, can you not grasp it between your finger nails??? Failing which, as long as he doesn't press too hard the nail clippers would get hold of the glass and pull it out, so it would work.


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Actualy if he is careful it is posible he could get it out with nail clippers Gyln had to do this the other week as we couldnt find our tweezers


I know I do trust him. But it looks so scary when he goes at it with nail clippers as it looks like it will hurt! :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Cilla, you need to get some tweezers and get that glass out!! If it's sticking out and you can see it, can you not grasp it between your finger nails??? Failing which, as long as he doesn't press too hard the nail clippers would get hold of the glass and pull it out, so it would work.


We've both tried. It's sticking out and you can see it.. But not enough to actually grab.. It's hard to explain. It would be easy if we had tweezers but that's something we don't have yet. 

I think I will let him have another go at it later


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I know I do trust him. But it looks so scary when he goes at it with nail clippers as it looks like it will hurt! :gasp:


I know but you know he will be gentle


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> I very rarely totally work out his books and he's written quite a lot and I've read them all, some of them I think I've worked it out and then I come to the twist at the end and I haven't, and then I come to another twist after the twist and I definitely haven't! :lol2: I love his books! :2thumb:
> 
> Cilla, you need to get some tweezers and get that glass out!! If it's sticking out and you can see it, can you not grasp it between your finger nails??? Failing which, as long as he doesn't press too hard the nail clippers would get hold of the glass and pull it out, so it would work.


I must admit have never read anything of his but he does sound as if he is good at keeping you guesing


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> I know but you know he will be gentle


Yeah he got upset because I wouldn't let him do it but he pushed the glass the wrong way when he didn't know where it was and I kept remembering that.. But I guess it will be better than leaving it in and walking on it :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Yeah he got upset because I wouldn't let him do it but he pushed the glass the wrong way when he didn't know where it was and I kept remembering that.. But I guess it will be better than leaving it in and walking on it :whistling2:


Yes it is as it could end up infected and that will be alot worse lol


----------



## feorag

The first one I read was called "Tell No one" and I was literally hooked from the first page - that's what I love! If I finish the first chapter of a book and find myself thinking "I hope it gets better", then it very seldom ever does and I regret carrying on trying to read it, if that makes sense!

With "Tell No One" there was a twist, then another twist and then the very last page, a very surprising twist and I loved it! In fact I've got it on dvd - it was made into a film in France so it's subtitles and I hate subtitles, but I had to see what they made of it compared to the book.

I can seriously recommend if you like a thriller and a book that keeps you guessing - to read it!


Cillah said:


> Yeah he got upset because I wouldn't let him do it but he pushed the glass the wrong way when he didn't know where it was and I kept remembering that.. But I guess it will be better than leaving it in and walking on it :whistling2:


Yes, because if you walk on it, you'll push the glass _into_ the foot instead of it eventually working its way out of the foot. So you need to get it out!


----------



## Cillah

I will get it fixed asap 

I am just about to hang some washing up inside and then play Alex Kidd. Whoo


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I will get it fixed asap
> 
> I am just about to hang some washing up inside and then play Alex Kidd. Whoo


 alex kidd :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

I will have to look around for him I must admit I rarely read thrillers even though i do like them I tend to read fantasy and horror and i must admit ashamedly that i like the twilight series too


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> alex kidd :2thumb:


Yep. Playing Alexx Kidd in Miracle World.. Used to have a Master System but just err.. Playing it without one here :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

WE have that on ps3 we have a game that has 40 of the old sega megadrive games on it


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> WE have that on ps3 we have a game that has 40 of the old sega megadrive games on it


 used to love it was the built in game on my first sega :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Try soaking your foot in water as hot as is comfortable for you then have a go at taking the glass out as your skin will be softer.
I had a piece of glass in my foot many years ago but it embedded and it was weeks later when we went to a river I put my feet in the water as it was such a hot day and when I took them out to dry them the glass just popped out:2thumb: I should have gone to the hospital when it happened but it didnt feel that bad at the time


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> I will have to look around for him I must admit I rarely read thrillers even though i do like them I tend to read fantasy and horror and i must admit ashamedly that i like the twilight series too


Give it a try and tell me what you think. I'd lend you it, but my son's got my copy! :roll: Here's a synopsis for you to read. http://www.harlancoben.com/static/novels/tno.htm

So do you like Dean Koontz?


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> used to love it was the built in game on my first sega :2thumb:


Same. Good old Master System II. Had some treasures it did. Like Wonder Boy III.


Thanks Shell. I think I will do that. How long should I soak it for ?


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Give it a try and tell me what you think. I'd lend you it, but my son's got my copy! :roll: Here's a synopsis for you to read. The Official Harlan Coben Web Site
> 
> So do you like Dean Koontz?


Yes i do Eileen and Stephen King James Herbert Richard Laymon and SHaun Hutson as well as Ann Rice


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Same. Good old Master System II. Had some treasures it did. Like Wonder Boy III.
> 
> 
> Thanks Shell. I think I will do that. How long should I soak it for ?


 

Until the water cools I think


----------



## feorag

I love Dean Koontz. I read a review for "Midnight" many, many years ago and thought it sounded interesting, so I got it out of the library and I was hooked. 

I remember reading "The Door to December" coming back from the far north of Scotland on holiday. Iain had been reading it on holiday and no-one got a conversation out of him until he finished the book, so then I started reading it in the car as we drove home and no-one got any conversation out of me, then I sat on the settee on the Sunday and finished it!

Again I love his style of writing.


----------



## ami_j

i love playing sonic on my ps2 ^^


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i love playing sonic on my ps2 ^^


I quite like the older Sonic games however Sonic Colors and Sonic 4 look promising :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> I love Dean Koontz. I read a review for "Midnight" many, many years ago and thought it sounded interesting, so I got it out of the library and I was hooked.
> 
> I remember reading "The Door to December" coming back from the far north of Scotland on holiday. Iain had been reading it on holiday and no-one got a conversation out of him until he finished the book, so then I started reading it in the car as we drove home and no-one got any conversation out of me, then I sat on the settee on the Sunday and finished it!
> 
> Again I love his style of writing.


I know exactly what oyu mean I have most of his novels although i do find his latest ones a bit weird ie the odd thomas ones but have oyu read Frankenstein he has redone the story and it goes over three books and i thought they will brilliant


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I quite like the older Sonic games however Sonic Colors and Sonic 4 look promising :2thumb:


ooo not seen them
i wantto get a sonic game for the ds for casual play


----------



## feorag

I've read all of his early books and loved them, but haven't read many of his latest books, although I must have over half a dozen in my bookcase that I haven't read yet. The last two I read were the ones about the guy who can't go out in daylight, can't remember the names of the book, but I quite enjoyed them.

There's only one of his books that I didn't much care for and I'm certain it was "Twilight Eyes". I just couldn't get into it, but I persevered because I thought it would get better, but it never did.


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ooo not seen them
> i wantto get a sonic game for the ds for casual play


Sonic Rush games or the Classic Sonic collection game


----------



## sammy1969

Im not sure what they are either lol but i know i know them lol Imust admit I wasnt too keen on Twilight eyes either but if oyu havent got orread Frankenstein by kean Koontz i would thoroughly recomend them as they are a really good update of the original story


----------



## Shell195

I used to always read but never seem to have the time lately


----------



## sammy1969

I usually have around three books on the go at one time lol


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Sonic Rush games or the Classic Sonic collection game


ooo classic ^^ sounds just up my street lol it can go on my "when i have monies" list


----------



## Cillah

I read.. chick lit :blush:

I think I am going to go to bed soon. I was meant to stay up because Martin gets his Uni results tomorrow but I am just so tired =o

Goodnight everyone


----------



## sammy1969

Night Cilla Figners crossed for MArtins results tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I used to always read but never seem to have the time lately


Shell, this is the first book I've read for about 6 months!

I got Stuart McBride's latest book (he's Aberdonian and writes about an Aberdeen policeman and I like his books) about 6 months ago - read the first chapter and haven't seemed to find the time to pick it up again!

Sammy I definitely haven't got Frankenstein, don't remember even seeing a copy of it, but I'll keep my eyes open.

Goodnight Cilla.


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ooo classic ^^ sounds just up my street lol it can go on my "when i have monies" list












Sonic 1, 2,3 and Sonic and Knuckles


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Shell, this is the first book I've read for about 6 months!
> 
> I got Stuart McBride's latest book (he's Aberdonian and writes about an Aberdeen policeman and I like his books) about 6 months ago - read the first chapter and haven't seemed to find the time to pick it up again!
> 
> Sammy I definitely haven't got Frankenstein, don't remember even seeing a copy of it, but I'll keep my eyes open.
> 
> Goodnight Cilla.


If oyu cant find it anywhere lt me know and i will send oyu my copies as i have all three for oyu to read and send back lol i am sure oyu will love them


----------



## feorag

I'll keep my eyes open when I'm out and about. The problem is I see new books by authors I like and I buy them, but never seem to have time to read them.

My bookcase is full of books by authors I really like that I've never had time to read! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> image
> 
> Sonic 1, 2,3 and Sonic and Knuckles


:C surely someone wants to get me a treat :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I know that feeling i have ovre 200 books under my bed as dont have any bookcases and i am alays buying new ones to read of my fav authors but most of them are not writing or releasing them that often now so having to find new good authors to read


----------



## feorag

My bookcase isn't a huge one, it only has 3 shelves and the bottom one has got all my big reference books in it, so it's a high one, but they're all double thick with the paperbacks at the back so 2 rows deep and at the moment there's a pile nearly 2' high sitting on top of the writing bureau and another pile about a 1' high next to it from Iain.

Last month I had a big clear out of non-fiction reference books that I doubt I'll use that I was going to take to the local second hand book store to sell, so there are also 2 big carrier bags full on the floor behind Barry's chair! :gasp:

And that's me signing off for the night - I'm off to my bed! Good night!


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> My bookcase isn't a huge one, it only has 3 shelves and the bottom one has got all my big reference books in it, so it's a high one, but they're all double thick with the paperbacks at the back so 2 rows deep and at the moment there's a pile nearly 2' high sitting on top of the writing bureau and another pile about a 1' high next to it from Iain.
> 
> Last month I had a big clear out of non-fiction reference books that I doubt I'll use that I was going to take to the local second hand book store to sell, so there are also 2 big carrier bags full on the floor behind Barry's chair! :gasp:
> 
> And that's me signing off for the night - I'm off to my bed! Good night!


Lol i did that a few months ago Eileen an dhte books are still in the spare room in two carrier bags so dont feel too bad lol 
Night Eileen sleep well


----------



## ami_j

night eileen


----------



## sammy1969

I'm off too as I'm cream crackered night everyone


----------



## ami_j

and me
night if anyones left


----------



## Shell195

Im still here Ive just fed the hoglet


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello people! Not many left tonight eh?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello people! Not many left tonight eh?


 me you and shell i've just been a bit quiet


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> me you and shell i've just been a bit quiet


You ok bud? Why you being quiet?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> You ok bud? Why you being quiet?


 couldn't find a way into the other convos and then started watching my name is earl


----------



## tomwilson

tomwilson said:


> i'm not to happy atm.
> 
> went to carry on my walk in a different place after work and get some pictures of the ducks, theres some times some odd looking ducks and occasionally swans and herons at this site.
> 
> anyway i got right up close to the water and sat on the bank and tried to get a picture of a green damsel fly well just as i'd got it in focus a voice rang out on a load speaker, what i thought it said was this
> 
> 'your not allowed so close to the water without permission' now this made sense to me since there are sighns around saying no fishing and no swimming. so i carried on to the next pond and sat down and tried to get a picture of a duck when the voice rang out again only a bit angrier, but this time i heard it more clearly 'theres no photography without permission, you have already been warned'
> 
> there are no sighns saying this, i was fumming put my camera away and stormed of i'd have stayed to just look but there was only mallards there today.:devil:


 look what happened to nme today coll


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> look what happened to nme today coll


Yes, I read that earlier. Bloody sh*te eh? Wonder why you weren't allowed to take photos. They should be glad that there are still some people who take an interest in nature & the environment.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I read that earlier. Bloody sh*te eh? Wonder why you weren't allowed to take photos. They should be glad that there are still some people who take an interest in nature & the environment.


 no idea jobs worth security guard maybe? or perhps they are more used to professsional photographers paying megabucks i was having a great day aswell, just ruined it for me, put me on aq propper downer.

what do you think of the beach bbq idea i have the week off from the 9th august aswell so perhaps that would be a good time, iwas thinking tuesdays because then i can drag diana along and formbys a great place:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

What do you guys think of Kylie's new song, All The Lovers? YouTube - All The Lovers - Kylie I love it! Well I love Kylie & everything about her! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> no idea jobs worth security guard maybe? or perhps they are more used to professsional photographers paying megabucks i was having a great day aswell, just ruined it for me, put me on aq propper downer.
> 
> what do you think of the beach bbq idea i have the week off from the 9th august aswell so perhaps that would be a good time, iwas thinking tuesdays because then i can drag diana along and formbys a great place:2thumb:


That sounds fine to me mate. Hope everyone else is ok with it. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> What do you guys think of Kylie's new song, All The Lovers? YouTube - All The Lovers - Kylie I love it! Well I love Kylie & everything about her! :flrt:


 my speakers not working, i had a crush on kylie once but it was when i had a crush on anything with boobies so i don't count it anymore :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> my speakers not working, i had a crush on kylie once but it was when i had a crush on anything with boobies so i don't count it anymore :lol2:


She is gorgeous isn't she? Like many a gay guy, she is my queen! :notworthy:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> She is gorgeous isn't she? Like many a gay guy, she is my queen! :notworthy:


lol all of are gay friends are obsessed with her, maddona, lady gaga and beyoncey, one of our friends party peice was to dress up in a dress and high heels and dance to (put a ring on it?)

edit- and mime to it


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol all of are gay friends are obsessed with her, maddona, lady gaga and beyoncey, one of our friends party peice was to dress up in a dress and high heels and dance to (put a ring on it?)


Ah yes, I also love Lady Gaga, Madonna & Beyonce. And I have been known to do a number or two after I have been taken over by the Vodka! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, I also love Lady Gaga, Madonna & Beyonce. And I have been known to do a number or two after I have been taken over by the Vodka! :whistling2:


 :lol2: vodka possessions


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: vodka possessions


:lol2: oh yes, terrible stuff that!


----------



## <0_o>

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: oh yes, terrible stuff that!


give us a show then:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: oh yes, terrible stuff that!


 right dude i'm off, i'll mention the meetup again to everyone tomorrow, night night


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> right dude i'm off, i'll mention the meetup again to everyone tomorrow, night night


Ok bud, sleep well


----------



## Zoo-Man

<0_o> said:


> give us a show then:whistling2:


:lol2: vodka is needed first to get the full effect! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! My goodness I'm first again! :gasp:


sammy1969 said:


> Lol i did that a few months ago Eileen an dhte books are still in the spare room in two carrier bags so dont feel too bad lol


Glad I'm not the only one! :lol2: 


ami_j said:


> and me


:gasp: Jaime!!! You went to bed at 1:01am :gasp:


----------



## Basilbrush

Morning Eileen,How are you doing missus?? I'm at work killing time, nothing much doing in my in-tray and I'm about the only one here, everyone out on the lorries, Karen is at the Highland Show, and I'm bored!! What's doing your end??Jules


----------



## Cillah

Is Formby far away? If if it Martin and I probably can't go as we've decided to not go out as we really need to save money at the moment and the train fare would be a lot. I know that sounds horrible but.. Tuesday would be an ohkay day though.


I am so upset. I spent most of last night crying because my brother told me two of my three dogs attacked my cat. I was so shocked because my cat gets along with all three dogs fine and they sleep together and stuff. Apparently it was dark and eRly morning and the dogs were out and going off at something.. Probably a fox. Mum called them in to protect them and they came inside and walked inti the room with Holly and just started mauling her. Mum managed to wrestle them off. Getting a site foot. Holly is at the vets now and my brother says she's going to be fine so not to worry but she's my baby so I wonder if he said that because he knows how I would react. I feel so guilty because if I was at home she would've been on my nerves she followed me everywhere .

But my dogs are lovely.. I usually can't speak highly of them so I don't know what happened so I feel bad for them too.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Cilla  I'm so sorry. It's horrible when you find out something about the people you love back home and can't do anything about it. {{{hugs}}}

Formby isn't that far.... Why, have we got plans to go now? If so, and Gary and I go, you are still welcome to catch a lift with us.... You'll just have a puppy in the back with ya.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Oh no, Cilla  I'm so sorry. It's horrible when you find out something about the people you love back home and can't do anything about it. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Formby isn't that far.... Why, have we got plans to go now? If so, and Gary and I go, you are still welcome to catch a lift with us.... You'll just have a puppy in the back with ya.


Yeah. She's home now and she will be ohkay but it's still really upsetting. My brother just told me that mum is sorry and she feels like she let me down by not looking after my animals. But I told her it was just freak and she managed to seperate them. She picked the dogs up by the collars and Holly was still in their mouth :gasp: and took her to the vet. So I told her she did look after them!

Are you sure that would be ohkay? I don't mind staying in the back with Diesel. Nothing is set in stone but Tom was saying a date at Formby back a page or two


----------



## Amalthea

Ahh yes, I see it now  If it's gonna be a week day, we need to know in advance, cuz Gary'd have to take the day off. How much is it for you guys to get the train to either Bolton or Kearsley?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Ahh yes, I see it now  If it's gonna be a week day, we need to know in advance, cuz Gary'd have to take the day off. How much is it for you guys to get the train to either Bolton or Kearsley?


I can't remember. But it won't be too much. Especially if we book in advance. A lot cheaper than going all of the way to the beach .

I think it will be a weekday. Hopefully they will set a date soon so everyone can take it off work. I'd feel horrible if some people couldn't go.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Ahh yes, I see it now  If it's gonna be a week day, we need to know in advance, cuz Gary'd have to take the day off. How much is it for you guys to get the train to either Bolton or Kearsley?


put tuesday 10th august in the calendar : victory: its the first week i could book of from work and diana can't get anything off over the summer but shes always off on tuesdays


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :gasp:Glad I'm not the only one! :lol2:


 don't worry your not even the only 2 i put 3 bags of books i don't want anymore asside for the charity shop and diana sent them the lock up when we moved out the flat


Cillah said:


> Is Formby far away? If if it Martin and I probably can't go as we've decided to not go out as we really need to save money at the moment and the train fare would be a lot. I know that sounds horrible but.. Tuesday would be an ohkay day though.
> 
> 
> I am so upset. I spent most of last night crying because my brother told me two of my three dogs attacked my cat. I was so shocked because my cat gets along with all three dogs fine and they sleep together and stuff. Apparently it was dark and eRly morning and the dogs were out and going off at something.. Probably a fox. Mum called them in to protect them and they came inside and walked inti the room with Holly and just started mauling her. Mum managed to wrestle them off. Getting a site foot. Holly is at the vets now and my brother says she's going to be fine so not to worry but she's my baby so I wonder if he said that because he knows how I would react. I feel so guilty because if I was at home she would've been on my nerves she followed me everywhere .
> 
> But my dogs are lovely.. I usually can't speak highly of them so I don't know what happened so I feel bad for them too.


 at least everyones ok cilla :grouphug:


----------



## Amalthea

Okie dokie... Will let him know


----------



## feorag

Basilbrush said:


> Morning Eileen,How are you doing missus?? I'm at work killing time, nothing much doing in my in-tray and I'm about the only one here, everyone out on the lorries, Karen is at the Highland Show, and I'm bored!! What's doing your end??Jules


Hi Jules, I'm fine. Barry is outside in the garden replacing one of our fenceposts which has broken near the bottom! :sad: Course they're buried in 2' of concrete, so he's had a helluva job getting it out. He's using metposts now, so it will be easier to put in, although he'll still have to concrete the metpost in because of the high winds we get! :roll:

I know I owe you a pm about Toyah. She's doing roller derby :gasp: for Glasgow girls team, where they race and 'take out' the opposition! :gasp:

When I saw her photo in the newspaper I just thought about that James Caan film "Rollerball" - did you ever see it? :lol2:

Cilla, I'm so sorry to hear about your cat - you must be so worried being so far away. You are right, of course, it's one of those freak incidents that can happen and your mum could never have foreseen that!

Glad the cat is OK though, but it will be very insecure around the dogs now.


----------



## Cillah

Yeah the dogs are staying outside and the cat in and out the front. I don't think my mum will keep them in together or at least for a very long time. It's just really weird because they were so friendly towards eachother. They would sleep together, lick eachother, Holly would pur when she saw them. But I guess I can't dwell on it too much. I know she's being spoiled as mum bought her new toys and her own food and stuff . So she'll be ohkay


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> don't worry your not even the only 2 i put 3 bags of books i don't want anymore asside for the charity shop and diana sent them the lock up when we moved out the flat


:lol2: I've just seen this cos we cross posted!

Maybe that's why we all get on so well together on this thread - cos we're all so common - I mean me and Shell, well we're like sisters! :whistling2:

ETA: PMSL at what I've just put - of course I didn't mean that we were common - I meant similar! :roll2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: I've just seen this cos we cross posted!
> 
> Maybe that's why we all get on so well together on this thread - cos we're all so common - I mean me and Shell, well we're like sisters! :whistling2:
> 
> ETA: PMSL at what I've just put - of course I didn't mean that we were common - I meant similar! :roll2:


 sure you didn't:whistling2: lol


----------



## Cillah

I just realised I have a tag in this thread. Yay =o

Guys you know how we've been looking for a female albino hedgyhog for a while now? I've found one but it's in Leeds and she will be ready around the same time I get my rats.. From Leeds. I wish I had a car but driving in England seems so scary! Regardless it would make things easier and cheaper


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I just realised I have a tag in this thread. Yay =o
> 
> Guys you know how we've been looking for a female albino hedgyhog for a while now? I've found one but it's in Leeds and she will be ready around the same time I get my rats.. From Leeds. I wish I had a car but driving in England seems so scary! Regardless it would make things easier and cheaper


 any chance neil could pick her up for you since he's making the journey already


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> any chance neil could pick her up for you since he's making the journey already


Yeah I don't know. It seems like a lot to ask and I'd have to talk to Martin about it as well


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yeah I don't know. It seems like a lot to ask and I'd have to talk to Martin about it as well


 does seem a bit of an ask but you could always offer a little extra money for the trip that way its not just a favour


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> does seem a bit of an ask but you could always offer a little extra money for the trip that way its not just a favour


I might.. I will run it past Martin even though I am certain he will say no and it won't get further than that :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I might.. I will run it past Martin even though I am certain he will say no and it won't get further than that :whistling2:


 hehe no thats just the answer they give when they want you to make them say yes


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hehe no thats just the answer they give when they want you to make them say yes


AKA Charlie :whistling2:

Nah he loves Charlie. He said we will get one in August so maybe..


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Yeah the dogs are staying outside and the cat in and out the front. I don't think my mum will keep them in together or at least for a very long time. It's just really weird because they were so friendly towards eachother. They would sleep together, lick eachother, Holly would pur when she saw them. But I guess I can't dwell on it too much. I know she's being spoiled as mum bought her new toys and her own food and stuff . So she'll be ohkay


I think that's the problem with a group of dogs, they can develop a pack mentality and it would appear that whatever spooked them outside, got them so wound up that when they came in and saw a 'prey' animal they just went for it, due to them hyping each other up. Similarly in situations like that they can often wind each other up to such an extent that they will fight with each other.

I doubt that would have happened with a single dog, to be honest.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I think that's the problem with a group of dogs, they can develop a pack mentality and it would appear that whatever spooked them outside, got them so wound up that when they came in and saw a 'prey' animal they just went for it, due to them hyping each other up. Similarly in situations like that they can often wind each other up to such an extent that they will fight with each other.
> 
> I doubt that would have happened with a single dog, to be honest.


Yeah we think that's what happened as well. We wouldn't take any chances usually but they've always gotten along so well. I just asked and they are keeping them seperated from now on. I don't think mum would dare let them interact anymore. She feels so bad about it and all. My dogs do work as a pack. I'm not going to lie. We live on acerage and they hunt out snakes together and I've seen them attack a shetland pony. The shetland pony kicked and attacked one of the dogs and they didn't like it. They aren't bad dogs by any means but I know that they work like that.


----------



## feorag

Poor Barry's having a helluva time with this fencepost. He's just come in to say that we might not be able to meet Linden and her husband at 6:30 tonight for a meal, which is an arrangement I made about 3 weeks ago! 

He says he's just remembered when our builder friend helped him set up the fenceposts when we first cat proofed the garden that Phil said "if this post every breaks, you'd be better selling the house!" :gasp:

He's been out there since 8:00 this morning and I can hear him still chipping away at the concrete, so nowhere near mixing the new stuff to concrete in the metpost! :roll:

BTW has anyone noticed that the 'Edit' feature has gone back to what it used to be, so that now, once you've gone offline, you can't edit an earlier post - or is it just happening to me???


----------



## Amalthea

Am gonna make peanut butter cookie cake today to take to work tomorrow  I figure since my burpday is next week and tomorrow is the closest that I am working, I might as well. The girls have been pestering me to make some more since Christmas! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Ooh!!! Might need repcitee! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

It's sooo yummyful and pretty easy, too! I bake it in a stone baking tray, but You could probably do it in any shallow baking pan.


----------



## Cillah

What is a cookie cake? =o. Whatever it is it sounds really yum. Oh Jen I bought a slow cooker. Well Mum bought it for me =].

No one probably follows but did you hear about Australian politics? Yesterday everything was ohkay and today we've got a new PM. Kevid Rudd stood down. Now we have our first ever female .

On the hedgehog front I mentioned it to Martin and he said our cut off date for getting a hedgehog would be September so we miiiight get that girl.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, basically, it's a giant cookie *lol* When I first made it, I really couldn't be bothered to separate the dough into cookies (it makes quite a lot), so I just put it all in the pan as a gaint cookie. And now that's just how I make it. Easier


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Well, basically, it's a giant cookie *lol* When I first made it, I really couldn't be bothered to separate the dough into cookies (it makes quite a lot), so I just put it all in the pan as a gaint cookie. And now that's just how I make it. Easier


Yum! That sounds really nice .


Ahhh I feel so mean but every thread I have been going to recently someone always posts on and they always try to better what everyone else says and they are sooo self righteous... And I always try to ignore it but it bugs me. I am sure no one else has a problem with it. But.. :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

And then when it comes out of the oven, I cover it in melted chocolate and put it in the fridge to harden  YUM!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> And then when it comes out of the oven, I cover it in melted chocolate and put it in the fridge to harden  YUM!


Yum! I need to buy a cook book and start learning. I have everything I need to be able to cook yummy things now !


----------



## Amalthea

I'll post the recipe for this later  It's easy.


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Yum! That sounds really nice .
> 
> 
> Ahhh I feel so mean but every thread I have been going to recently someone always posts on and they always try to better what everyone else says and they are sooo self righteous... And I always try to ignore it but it bugs me. I am sure no one else has a problem with it. But.. :blush:


thats not unusual Cilla alot of people are like on this forum unfortunately are here to try and out do everyone else and think they are the one in the right and know everything lol Sorry to hear about your cat hun

Hi everyone

Oh and I woke up to a lovely surprise this morning 9 little hamster pinkies all healthy and mum is doing brilliantly


----------



## sammy1969

I have jsut noticed I have no edit facilty at all and i made a mistake on my last post lol


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... Recipe.... It's pretty short and sweet, really *blush* I just do it, so not got much of a recipe.

1 cup butter
1 cup peanut butter
1 cup sugar
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 eggs
2 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoon baking (bicarb) soda

Mix together the moist ingredients, then add in the dry (I tend to add in everything but the flour, mix, and then add in half the flour, mix again, then the rest, and mix til blended)

If you're making cookies, separate into balls to put on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Bake til lightly browned.

If you're making cookie cake, you need to use a decent sized baking tray with a high lip (lightly greased). Again bake til lightly browned. Then once it's out, melt some milk chocolate while the cookie is cooling, then pour over and refridgerate til the chocolate has hardened.


ETA: Just checked and I can edit my last post. And it puts the reason why at the bottom!


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> thats not unusual Cilla alot of people are like on this forum unfortunately are here to try and out do everyone else and think they are the one in the right and know everything lol Sorry to hear about your cat hun
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Oh and I woke up to a lovely surprise this morning 9 little hamster pinkies all healthy and mum is doing brilliantly



Awwh how cute. You have to take photos when you can 



That sounds really nice Jen


----------



## sammy1969

I am going to a bit later when she is up and about as I dont want to disturb her again today they are so sweet love babies lol


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> I am going to a bit later when she is up and about as I dont want to disturb her again today they are so sweet love babies lol


Awwh how exciting for you !

Can't wait to see them


----------



## sammy1969

Yeahi am lol we had a pot for the person who guessed the nearest number and Glyn won damn him lol so he is getting a tenner and they are all so pink and i could see milk tummys on each of them so they have all fed and they are all a nice size too


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Yeahi am lol we had a pot for the person who guessed the nearest number and Glyn won damn him lol so he is getting a tenner and they are all so pink and i could see milk tummys on each of them so they have all fed and they are all a nice size too


I have such a soft spot for milk tummys :blush:

I might be getting my albino hoglet in August afterall. I asked a courier that Neil previously suggested before I said I'd just go with him as I didn't think it was fair and he said at a rough guess he could pick up the rats and hoglet and deliver them for £25. Pretty happy with that but I really need to get a job soon so I can buy their cages :2thumb:

We're giving Iceland until tomorrow to reply to us and then going through every job search thing known to man to find me a job. :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Awwww baby albino hoglet i am soo jealous hope you do get it I want to see lots of pics as i want one bad

Yep milk tummys are so cute not sure why but they are.
Good luck with the job hunt


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Awwww baby albino hoglet i am soo jealous hope you do get it I want to see lots of pics as i want one bad
> 
> Yep milk tummys are so cute not sure why but they are.
> Good luck with the job hunt


Awwh thank you . We were planning on getting one in June. We had it planned when I was still in Australia and the breeder said they were going to be albino but they turned out to be cinnacot which is pretty weird.. 

But I will take lots of photos .

Thanks 

Martin and I are argueing because he thinks Caroline Wozniaki or however you spell her name is attractive. But she has an ugly face.. :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Awwh thank you . We were planning on getting one in June. We had it planned when I was still in Australia and the breeder said they were going to be albino but they turned out to be cinnacot which is pretty weird..
> 
> But I will take lots of photos .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Martin and I are argueing because he thinks Caroline Wozniaki or however you spell her name is attractive. But she has an ugly face.. :whistling2:


lol men have weird tastes lol


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> lol men have weird tastes lol


Agreed. He thinks she is sweet and classy. I Googled her and found Playboy pictures and camel toe pictures on the first page :lol2:










He thinks she is the hottest tennis player to ever exist


----------



## pigglywiggly

can i butt in with a gratuitous picture of my new puppehs

:flrt:

any ideas what colour the dark one is would be nice,

thankies


----------



## sammy1969

pigglywiggly said:


> can i butt in with a gratuitous picture of my new puppehs
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> any ideas what colour the dark one is would be nice,
> 
> thankies


 
AWWWWWWW i'm in :flrt: the darker one on the left lookslike it may be a tortishell and the one on the right a dak grey tabby but Feorag or Shell will be able to tell you better than me


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Agreed. He thinks she is sweet and classy. I Googled her and found Playboy pictures and camel toe pictures on the first page :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> He thinks she is the hottest tennis player to ever exist


I dont see the fascination myself she is nothing special


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> I dont see the fascination myself she is nothing special


Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

you're welcome i mean to me beauty in women is someone like say Angelina Jolie although she isnt my cup of tea lol I like the more traditional beauty not artificial although Cheryl Cole isnt bad


----------



## Amalthea

pigglywiggly said:


> can i butt in with a gratuitous picture of my new puppehs
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> any ideas what colour the dark one is would be nice,
> 
> thankies


AWWWWW!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt: I am thinking the dark ones (including the tortie) are smokes. What breed are they?


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> AWWWWW!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt: I am thinking the dark ones (including the tortie) are smokes. What breed are they?


HI jen I knew someone would know more than i did lol


----------



## Amalthea

I could be completely wrong, mind you


----------



## sammy1969

Lol i have no idea on that one but I also know most people on here know more about cat colours than me as all i know are the basics lol

Did you see my news on baby hammys


----------



## Amalthea

*goes back to look*

Awwww!! Congrats!


----------



## sammy1969

TY cant wait to see what colours develop especially as parents were very different from each other mum being a sable short hair and dad a long haired grey dominant spot


----------



## ditta




----------



## ditta




----------



## ditta

cat, minty and shawn sheep :lol2:

shes not well bless her:flrt: do you think im a bitch:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i think you are!!! im poorly sick!!!!!

no tea for you now!!!


----------



## sammy1969

ditta said:


> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs022.ash2/34441_404446192770_775767770_4407836_4425594_n.jpg]image[/URL]


Cute pics of coff bean and Cat she looks so sweet lol


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles * I _KNEW_ you'd be in trouble


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> Cute pics of coff bean and Cat she looks so sweet lol


im poooooorlly and she makin me make her tea


----------



## ditta

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im poooooorlly and she makin me make her tea


 but if i have to make me own tea i posion myself:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Piggley, they look like they could be smoke too, what are the parents?


sammy1969 said:


> Oh and I woke up to a lovely surprise this morning 9 little hamster pinkies all healthy and mum is doing brilliantly


Hi Sammy - great news about the hamster bubs! :2thumb: 


Amalthea said:


> Ok... Recipe.... It's pretty short and sweet, really *blush* I just do it, so not got much of a recipe.ETA: Just checked and I can edit my last post. And it puts the reason why at the bottom!


Thanks for the recipe Jen - might try it when the girls come for their holly bollies.

I can edit mine too, but only for as long as I stay on line which is the way it used to be then it changed a couple of months ago. I thought you've always been able to put the reason why you edit it??? 


Cillah said:


> Pretty happy with that but I really need to get a job soon so I can buy their cages :2thumb:


Have you checked out ebay - most of the big cages are collect only, but there might be one near enough to you for you to be able to collect?? 


sammy1969 said:


> to me beauty in women is someone like say Angelina Jolie


Yak!! I couldn't get past those enormous ju-ju lips - sorry! *shudders* :lol2: 


ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs062.snc4/34441_404446187770_775767770_4407835_2742064_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs062.snc4/34441_404446177770_775767770_4407833_3683913_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Aw - baby Coffeebean - bless! :flrt: 


ditta said:


> cat, minty and shawn sheep :lol2:
> 
> shes not well bless her:flrt: do you think im a bitch:lol2:


Aw - poor sick Cat - bless :flrt:

Yes I think you are a bitch! :lol2: *s******s behind hand*


----------



## ditta

can u see the teeny tiny mark on her head......coffybean i mean not cat.........cat keeps saying we should call her an indian name:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im poooooorlly and she makin me make her tea


AWWW no fair Glyn always makes me food when i am not well when usually I am the one that cooks


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> AWWW no fair Glyn always makes me food when i am not well when usually I am the one that cooks


 
not a chance of ditta makin me ANYTHIN when im sick


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning all! My goodness I'm first again! :gasp:Glad I'm not the only one! :lol2:
> :gasp: Jaime!!! You went to bed at 1:01am :gasp:


i did :gasp:


sammy1969 said:


> thats not unusual Cilla alot of people are like on this forum unfortunately are here to try and out do everyone else and think they are the one in the right and know everything lol Sorry to hear about your cat hun
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Oh and I woke up to a lovely surprise this morning 9 little hamster pinkies all healthy and mum is doing brilliantly


excellent news , if you can see nine ,its possible theres some hiding underneath


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i did :gasp:
> 
> excellent news , if you can see nine ,its possible theres some hiding underneath


I thought there was only 8 at first but when GLyn had a sneek peek we saw there was in fact 9 lol


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs062.snc4/34441_404446187770_775767770_4407835_2742064_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs062.snc4/34441_404446177770_775767770_4407833_3683913_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 argghh its a horrid scabby thing lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh jen, guess whos goin to watch p!nk again on sunday at alton towers :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i did :gasp:


:gasp: You did!!!

Never noticed the scabby head to be honest, but I still think it's a disgrace to give you a scabby critter! :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

eileen i`m well confused, mom is nortie my blue cream and white sh ( out of a blue bicolour ragdoll from american import lines and a bluecream british whos pure blue, cream and bluecream breeding )

dad is a red colourpoint ragdoll from import lines.

the british has no silver in the lines at all, nor tabby. and as far as i am aware ragdolls havnt silver in either.

got 
a redpoint looks female,
a coloupoint seal or blue looks female,
a blueboy a bit silvery tho.
and the tortie girl, too dark to be blue, but too pale to be black, heavily silvered all over the rear half of the body tho.

bizzaire, never seen akitten like it!


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh jen, guess whos goin to watch p!nk again on sunday at alton towers :whistling2:


 
I hate you *sobs* 

(I don't really, but I am completely green right now)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

aw jen, snot like im greedy, itll only be like, the 5th time ive seen her :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I hate you *sobs*
> 
> (I don't really, but I am completely green right now)


 like this


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> aw jen, snot like im greedy, itll only be like, the 5th time ive seen her :lol2::whistling2:


I've NEVER gotten to see her!! *sobs more*


----------



## tomwilson

theres a new troll in town http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/537113-tortoise-soup.html#post6521112


----------



## Shell195

Evening all
I came home from the sanctuary at 4.30 then had to go straight back there as Daniel found a cat on the central reservation of a dual carriageway and he had put ot in the hogs room. Its a young black entire male so I didnt want him here overnight so I had no choice but to take him to the sanctuary.

Hettie hoglet is making great progress, I was up every 2 hours last night until she got the hang of bottle feeling. My friend cant believe how tiny she is as she looks som much bigger on the photos. She still has only 1 1/2 eyes open. She gets very cross if I am late feeding her, I really hope she lives as Im already very attached to her


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> I came home from the sanctuary at 4.30 then had to go straight back there as Daniel found a cat on the central reservation of a dual carriageway and he had put ot in the hogs room. Its a young black entire male so I didnt want him here overnight so I had no choice but to take him to the sanctuary.
> 
> Hettie hoglet is making great progress, I was up every 2 hours last night until she got the hang of bottle feeling. My friend cant believe how tiny she is as she looks som much bigger on the photos. She still has only 1 1/2 eyes open. She gets very cross if I am late feeding her, I really hope she lives as Im already very attached to her


 aww i think we all hope she lives shell


----------



## Shell195

I am absolutely shattered but hopefully it will all be worth it


----------



## tomwilson

quiet on here


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I am absolutely shattered but hopefully it will all be worth it


 indeed itwill be worth it


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :gasp: You did!!!
> 
> Never noticed the scabby head to be honest, but I still think it's a disgrace to give you a scabby critter! :whistling2:


will prob go early tonight too :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

HI Tom I have baby hamsters lol


----------



## Cillah

I haven't read back everywhere yet but I will!

Eileen I have looked on eBay but I am planning on getting an Explorer for my rats so I have to spend the money on that. It will be worth it . For Tilly I am thinking of getting a Zoozone which is different to what Dippy is in but.. I've heard good things! and then if I get a Duprasi from Shell I don't know the best cage for that yet! Maybe I can find the latter two on eBay . I have more than enough money as if but I'd rather have a constant income by then. Which I will .


RFUK is being really laggy for me


----------



## Shell195

Has the forum just been down or was it my laptop?


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Has the forum just been down or was it my laptop?


NO it was down for a while just hoping it stays up now


----------



## Cillah

It's down..


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Has the forum just been down or was it my laptop?


It's down and takes forever to load anything for me


----------



## Shell195

Very annoying but now it seems to be working again


----------



## Cillah

Yeah it took me ages to post about cages and stuff. Glad it actually posted it as it said it logged me out..=[


----------



## Cillah

Not for me. Nothing of mine is sending.. As far as I can tell.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Very annoying but now it seems to be working again


It is very slow to load anything now though wonder what he problem is


----------



## sammy1969

it keeps going down server probs it says


----------



## Cillah

It's frustrating. That's for sure.

Dippy is on my shoulder knotting my hair.


----------



## sammy1969

AWWWWWWW cute 
Yeah it sure is annoying lol I am geting withdrawal symptoms


----------



## ami_j

yeah i kept getting messages saying it was a server thing , and that a new one is coming soon


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> AWWWWWWW cute
> Yeah it sure is annoying lol I am geting withdrawal symptoms


It is cute but he's deciding to go to sleep so I can feel his quills against my neck as he's falling asleep. 

I know me too! I keep coming back just incase it is working!


----------



## Shell195

Theyve not long had a new server:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> It is cute but he's deciding to go to sleep so I can feel his quills against my neck as he's falling asleep.
> 
> I know me too! I keep coming back just incase it is working!


Well at least I am not the only addict maybe we should start a support group LMAO


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

not sure if you can all see the video cos of my privacy prefs, if you cant add me with a little note to saty who you are

vid of coffybean
Cat Allan | Facebook


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Well at least I am not the only addict maybe we should start a support group LMAO


I think we need one.. Even when I go to bed I check RFUK on my mobile :blush:


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not sure if you can all see the video cos of my privacy prefs, if you cant add me with a little note to saty who you are
> 
> vid of coffybean
> Cat Allan | Facebook


I sent a friend request :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not sure if you can all see the video cos of my privacy prefs, if you cant add me with a little note to saty who you are
> 
> vid of coffybean
> Cat Allan | Facebook


SEnt request as not got you on friends list sorry


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> will prob go early tonight too :gasp:


 whats wit you having early nights :lol2:
yay rfuk is back


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I think we need one.. Even when I go to bed I check RFUK on my mobile :blush:


Sure signs of an addict lol mind oyu i can tt alk im on here till early hours of th e morning and virtually everyone has gone ot bed lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Sure signs of an addict lol mind oyu i can tt alk im on here till early hours of th e morning and virtually everyone has gone ot bed lol


 usually still me and col left lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ive not got any new friends requests guys............


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive not got any new friends requests guys............


I sent you one =o

My name is Priscilla McElligott :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive not got any new friends requests guys............


 give it a while i think rfuk is usually faster than fb


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Sure signs of an addict lol mind oyu i can tt alk im on here till early hours of th e morning and virtually everyone has gone ot bed lol


Yeah.. I can't help it. I feel weird when I leave because I know I will be left behind on this thread!

I would stay up but ever since I've moved country I've been tired so early. I am not jetlagged anymore but it has made me go to bed earlier. I guess I only really stayed up late in Australia for Martin though. So it kind of makes sense


----------



## sammy1969

LOL i know what you mean 
Cat that is sooo cute and funny lol


----------



## Shell195

Coffybean looks a very happy little dup:no1:


----------



## feorag

At least you lot got on here - I've been trying since about 8:30 and just couldn't get on at all! :bash:


pigglywiggly said:


> eileen i`m well confused, ..... bizzaire, never seen akitten like it!


How old are they? I must be honest when I've seen silvers and smokes at this young age the silvering hasn't been so obvious, in come cases it's not even there at all, so I don't know what to make of them. Be interesting to see them in a few weeks. 


Shell195 said:


> Hettie hoglet is making great progress, I was up every 2 hours last night until she got the hang of bottle feeling. My friend cant believe how tiny she is as she looks som much bigger on the photos. She still has only 1 1/2 eyes open. She gets very cross if I am late feeding her, I really hope she lives as Im already very attached to her


So do I.

I've been busy tonight doing my latest 'commission'. This is the parrot necklace I've just made for Valerie (Catastropyrat). Honest opinions please?


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> At least you lot got on here - I've been trying since about 8:30 and just couldn't get on at all! :bash:How old are they? I must be honest when I've seen silvers and smokes at this young age the silvering hasn't been so obvious, in come cases it's not even there at all, so I don't know what to make of them. Be interesting to see them in a few weeks.
> So do I.
> 
> I've been busy tonight doing my latest 'commission'. This is the parrot necklace I've just made for Valerie (Catastropyrat). Honest opinions please?
> 
> image


I really like it. I love the colour of the beads as well. It's really quite pretty. You've a knack for making nice things :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> At least you lot got on here - I've been trying since about 8:30 and just couldn't get on at all! :bash:How old are they? I must be honest when I've seen silvers and smokes at this young age the silvering hasn't been so obvious, in come cases it's not even there at all, so I don't know what to make of them. Be interesting to see them in a few weeks.
> So do I.
> 
> I've been busy tonight doing my latest 'commission'. This is the parrot necklace I've just made for Valerie (Catastropyrat). Honest opinions please?
> 
> image


THat is lovely Eileen I really think it is beautiful


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> At least you lot got on here - I've been trying since about 8:30 and just couldn't get on at all! :bash:How old are they? I must be honest when I've seen silvers and smokes at this young age the silvering hasn't been so obvious, in come cases it's not even there at all, so I don't know what to make of them. Be interesting to see them in a few weeks.
> So do I.
> 
> I've been busy tonight doing my latest 'commission'. This is the parrot necklace I've just made for Valerie (Catastropyrat). Honest opinions please?
> 
> image


 tis a very nice necklace indeed


----------



## Shell195

Lovely necklace Eileen, Ive told you before you are a very talented lady:notworthy:


----------



## feorag

Thanks everyone - the beads are polyester cats eyes and they really catch the light. It's the first time I've used these blue ones because Valerie wanted dark blue, but I've used the black and I like them.


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Yeah.. I can't help it. I feel weird when I leave because I know I will be left behind on this thread!
> 
> I would stay up but ever since I've moved country I've been tired so early. I am not jetlagged anymore but it has made me go to bed earlier. I guess I only really stayed up late in Australia for Martin though. So it kind of makes sense


I used to do that back when I still lived at home... I would stay up late nearly every night, so I could be Gary's alarm in the morning here :blush:

Lovely necklace, Eileen!! The blue really compliments the charms! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell, ditta wants to get her a new pad already, she thinks its too small for her!!!

eileen, lovely necklace, can you make a duprasi one? :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell, ditta wants to get her a new pad already, she thinks its too small for her!!!
> 
> eileen, lovely necklace, can you make a duprasi one? :whistling2:


 so you can strangle someone with it:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I used to do that back when I still lived at home... I would stay up late nearly every night, so I could be Gary's alarm in the morning here :blush:
> 
> Lovely necklace, Eileen!! The blue really compliments the charms! :2thumb:


I woke Martin up for work every morning and he would return the favour :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell, ditta wants to get her a new pad already, she thinks its too small for her!!!
> 
> eileen, lovely necklace, can you make a duprasi one? :whistling2:


 

:lol2: Whats she like, tell her they get very lazy as they get older


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, lovely necklace, can you make a duprasi one? :whistling2:


Thank you and no! :lol2:

Never seen much in the way of rodent charms unless you go into sterling silver which makes it expensive.

Got some rabbit charms though! :whistling2: And fox and owls and bats and spiders and scorpions, but no Dups, or rats or hamsters or anything like that!



Cillah said:


> I woke Martin up for work every morning and he would return the favour :2thumb:


that's a long idstance love affair for you! :sad:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

got any pics off the wabbit charms?:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> whats wit you having early nights :lol2:
> yay rfuk is back


i went out today and im going out tomorrow to cuddle cute things....


feorag said:


> Thanks everyone - the beads are polyester cats eyes and they really catch the light. It's the first time I've used these blue ones because Valerie wanted dark blue, but I've used the black and I like them.


thats really nice


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> that's a long idstance love affair for you! :sad:


Yeah. He's usually stay up until 6am his time for me.. :whistling2:. So his sleeping patterns are messed up now :blush:.

But we had an annoying time difference. It was 10 hours. So when I woke up he was eating dinner (tea) and when I woke up he was. There was no middle of the day. The first time we talked during the day was when he picked me up from the airport. :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i went out today and im going out tomorrow to cuddle cute things....
> 
> thats really nice


awww where you going


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i went out today and im going out tomorrow to cuddle cute things....
> 
> thats really nice


 oooooooooooooooooooooo is it the same place as last time


----------



## Cillah

Guys I was never sent photos of my future Tilly


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Guys I was never sent photos of my future Tilly


 whats tilly?


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> whats tilly?


Albino hoglet 

Having such bad luck with her.. Martin booked with a breeder well in advance who specialised in albino last year and they just got cinnacot. :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

For Cat


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> awww where you going


same place as last time , to see sallie 


tomwilson said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooo is it the same place as last time


yup ^^


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> same place as last time , to see sallie
> 
> yup ^^


You're so lucky =D. Take lots and lots of photos :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Albino hoglet
> 
> Having such bad luck with her.. Martin booked with a breeder well in advance who specialised in albino last year and they just got cinnacot. :whistling2:


 no fun, i want one but not sure what colour yet


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> same place as last time , to see sallie
> 
> yup ^^


 more pictures?


----------



## sammy1969

Definatley more pics this time lol


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> You're so lucky =D. Take lots and lots of photos :2thumb:





tomwilson said:


> more pictures?





sammy1969 said:


> Definatley more pics this time lol


will do my best : victory:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> no fun, i want one but not sure what colour yet


We have a chocolate. He's very sweet . Martin's pride and joy 

Just took this photo for you about two minutes ago


----------



## sammy1969

AWWWWWW now i am jealous love hedgies soo much


----------



## sammy1969

OOOOOO mumies up need ot get camera and take pics lol


----------



## Cillah

I'm going to bed now guys. Have a friend coming up from the over side of the country tomorrow 

Goodnight !


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I'm going to bed now guys. Have a friend coming up from the over side of the country tomorrow
> 
> Goodnight !


night


----------



## sammy1969

Night Cilla 
HAve four pics of babies am uploading them so i can post them here


----------



## sammy1969

Here are the 9 little babies definately just the 9 enjoy





































I am so proud


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Here are the 9 little babies definately just the 9 enjoy
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I am so proud


 aww very cute


----------



## sammy1969

ty cant wait to see what colours develop


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I woke Martin up for work every morning and he would return the favour :2thumb:


Similar to us, then  There was an 8 hour difference for us when I still lived at home. So, I would call Gary before I went to bed to wake him up for work and then he'd call me before he went to bed when I got home from school. :2thumb:

Cute jelly beans, Sammy!!


----------



## sammy1969

AWWW ty as soon as i took the fourh pic she started to cover them back up lol mind you i was careful and didnt touch any at all and made sure i had her smell all over my hands first just case she nibbled at my locket andneck when i gave her a cuddle before taking them


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Here are the 9 little babies definately just the 9 enjoy
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I am so proud


awwwww


sammy1969 said:


> ty cant wait to see what colours develop


golds, umbrous golds , silver greys and umbrous silver greys. if he carries cream you should get sable + cream too 


sammy1969 said:


> AWWW ty as soon as i took the fourh pic she started to cover them back up lol mind you i was careful and didnt touch any at all and made sure i had her smell all over my hands first just case she nibbled at my locket andneck when i gave her a cuddle before taking them


awww should be ok as long as you dont touch them  laid back mums tend to be ok with you looking though


----------



## sammy1969

I made sure i didnt touch at all just carefully parted the bedding to show them. Oh some lovely colours htere and we worked out he was a long haired grey dominant spot after seeing a short haired one at the shop the other day


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I made sure i didnt touch at all just carefully parted the bedding to show them. Oh some lovely colours htere and we worked out he was a long haired grey dominant spot after seeing a short haired one at the shop the other day


yeah i said he prob was  half the babies in theory will be dom spots


----------



## feorag

Well that's me off to bed folks - truly knackered tonight! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

oooo nice


----------



## Shell195

Cute photos of hog and hammies:flrt:
Night Cilla


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Well that's me off to bed folks - truly knackered tonight! :lol2:


Night Eileen

Thank oyu Shell


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well that's me off to bed folks - truly knackered tonight! :lol2:


 
Not as knackered as me:whistling2:
Night Eileen


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say cute jelly beans Sammy - loving the little one flat on his back at the top of the first photo! :flrt:

Now really am off - good night!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Forgot to say cute jelly beans Sammy - loving the little one flat on his back at the top of the first photo! :flrt:
> 
> Now really am off - good night!


We cross posted at identical times again:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Ty Eileen he is a sweetie isnt he lol


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well that's me off to bed folks - truly knackered tonight! :lol2:


nght eileen


sammy1969 said:


> oooo nice


aye they should be nice bubs :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

yeah but they grow up so quick


----------



## tomwilson

sorry thi isn't related but i thought my reply to this was funny but that thread seems to have died (i hate to go unnoticed :lol2


Mynki said:


> They're not exactly bred by the crown. We have six species here. Two native and four invasive. Our number one authority estimates that there are 1.5 million deer in the UK. And there isn't enough control in some regions.
> 
> *We have an asian species called the Muntjac which escaped from private collections in the south of england and is now heading north. These things reproduce every nine months. They're like rabbits. The spread is so bad that we don't even have a season for them. Eventually they'll reach Scotland where theres hundreds of thousands of acres of prime habitat for them in areas of low human population. That 1.5 million will increase to over 2 million in due course you can guarantee it.*
> 
> Landowners can hunt their own ground subject to a number of legal restrictions. In fact all landowners have a legal obligation (The law in england and Wales anyway) to control rabbits. Then can be shot and killed with low powered air guns that don't require any form of license or permit. Although a higher calibre weapon would be recomended by most. Those not lucky enough to own their own land can seek permission from farmers etc to shoot rabbits, corvids, foxes and even deer. Although the last two require specific calibres of weapons to hunt them with for ethical reasons. Anyone who doesn't have a criminal record, can prove to the police that they have access and permission to shoot deer or foxes and has had suitable training can obtain a rifle. Firearms control in the UK is amongst the toughest in the worls, but you can own one and hunt with it here should you choose to do so.
> 
> I agree with the hunting / class argument to an extent. Although many working class people actively participated in fox hunting (with dogs and horses) before it's ban. The real reason behind the ban were political rather than having anything to do with animal welfare.


 :lol2:i love the bit about the invasive muntjack you make it sound like they are going to kill our wives and rape our children. i really don't see what harm muntjack can impact since they eat food sources most of our wildlife can't digest and they can hybridise with any of our native species, also muntjack are chinese. it is the sika deer that is from japan


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> sorry thi isn't related but i thought my reply to this was funny but that thread seems to have died (i hate to go unnoticed :lol2
> 
> :lol2:i love the bit about the invasive muntjack you make it sound like they are going to kill our wives and rape our children. i really don't see what harm muntjack can impact since they eat food sources most of our wildlife can't digest and they can hybridise with any of our native species, also muntjack are chinese. it is the sika deer that is from japan


lol it does a bit mind oyu there are somany invasive species in this country it is unbelievable now


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading off to bed. Early morning tomorrow. Nighty night x


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jen sleep well


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am heading off to bed. Early morning tomorrow. Nighty night x


night jen


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> lol it does a bit mind oyu there are somany invasive species in this country it is unbelievable now


 what like though, we don't really see it up here


----------



## sammy1969

did oyu not see the thread aobut it all i mean i know that there are wallabies parakeets deer ladybirds corns snakes rat snakes tarantulas all now breeding in the wild


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> did oyu not see the thread aobut it all i mean i know that there are wallabies parakeets deer ladybirds corns snakes rat snakes tarantulas all now breeding in the wild


 yeah but lady birds are a natural invasive species, think wallabies are restricted to the ilse of white, i'm not sure whether the rest are as much as a problem as people think though, parakeets only do what other birds do and take bread from old people in the park and corns and rats are hardly apex preditors and they don't reproduce very fast i any thing they are a replacement food source for eagles, owls and such since our own herps are in decline (mainly due to idoits and spades or eating poisoned rats and mice) however i would worry if we had something like bullfrogs or snake head fish 

sorry i went off on one there just my thoughts i'm not being agresive


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> did oyu not see the thread aobut it all i mean i know that there are wallabies parakeets deer ladybirds corns snakes rat snakes *tarantulas *all now breeding in the wild


please tell me thats a joke:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> please tell me thats a joke:gasp:


 don't worry just a bigger aracnid to meet your boot


----------



## Shell195

The parakeets actually strip the crops and orchards that is why people dont like them, I think they look very pretty


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yeah but *lady birds* are a natural invasive species, think wallabies are restricted to the ilse of white, i'm not sure whether the rest are as much as a problem as people think though, parakeets only do what other birds do and take bread from old people in the park and corns and rats are hardly apex preditors and they don't reproduce very fast i any thing they are a replacement food source for eagles, owls and such since our own herps are in decline (mainly due to idoits and spades or eating poisoned rats and mice) however i would worry if we had something like bullfrogs or snake head fish
> 
> sorry i went off on one there just my thoughts i'm not being agresive


these ones are killing off our native species, theres wallabies in wales too.
weve also got mink killing off the water voles, crayfish killing the native ones ....bascially anything new is going to create a problem , nature is balanced


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> don't worry just a bigger aracnid to meet your boot


and give my severely arachnophobic mother heart attacks


----------



## sammy1969

Its ok tom you werent offensive or anything, wallabies are up country too and of course grey squirrels and rabbits are all invasive species as they are not native lol I know that in gravesend there is a large colony of corns that are breeding very well and there is another in the west country too.
I'm sorry to say its no joke Jaimi they are being found in the Isle of wight i was talkign to my brother about it yesterday as they were found in the prison and not just one either


----------



## sammy1969

I wont be squishing them wiht my boot i will be running in the oposite direction at 100 miles an hour as i have severe arachnophobia


----------



## sammy1969

This shortcut shows just some of the species we have over here we shouldnt and i wouldnt want to meet them either lol
Invasion of the aliens: The exotic species that are colonising Britain - Nature, Environment - The Independent
I hate the look of the spider one there


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> these ones are killing off our native species, theres wallabies in wales too.
> weve also got mink killing off the water voles, crayfish killing the native ones ....bascially anything new is going to create a problem , nature is balanced


 i agree with those two. but the mink are now under controll in most area because we are now supporting the native otter populations which are out competing them, and they don't prey on water voles :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Its ok tom you werent offensive or anything, wallabies are up country too and of course grey squirrels and rabbits are all invasive species as they are not native lol I know that in gravesend there is a large colony of corns that are breeding very well and there is another in the west country too.
> I'm sorry to say its no joke Jaimi they are being found in the Isle of wight i was talkign to my brother about it yesterday as they were found in the prison and not just one either


reds are declining anyway , we did about it in college in and even where its just reds , no greys they are declining...people are too quick to blame the greys for it all when humans are doing their damage too...
omg well they will get smacked with something if they come in this house , if i cant make an arrangement with someone to come get it asap. i dont mind Ts so much but it would be illegal to release , scare my mother , and could injure my pets


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i agree with those two. but the mink are now under controll in most area because we are now supporting the native otter populations which are out competing them, and they don't prey on water voles :2thumb:


if the bloody animal rights muppets hadnt released them in the first place...
im glad otters are back and thriving though


----------



## Shell195

I see Ian has vanished again:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

greys are still classed as an invasive species as they are not native lol mind you there is now the amercian black squirrel which is doing the same thing to grey as grey did to reds when they were first introduced


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> greys are still classed as an invasive species as they are not native lol mind you there is now the amercian black squirrel which is doing the same thing to grey as grey did to reds when they were first introduced


oh yeah i know , and im not saying they havent played a part in the reds decline, i just think that people want to put ALL the blame on the greys
jesus that spider...i think i would :censor: myself


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> The parakeets actually strip the crops and orchards that is why people dont like them, I think they look very pretty


 i don't think we need to farm in this country anymore tbh don't want to get into a political debate as my views are only half thought up and very idealistic 

but the vast majority of brittish farmed food is bought by the government to keep farmers heads above water and most of it doesn't even reach the super market it goes striaght to the meat mountians and milk lakes, so i don't see the point

i wish we could return the land back to nature


----------



## sammy1969

Lol i agree we are to blame too for the decline of reds
Yep that spider is horrifc the thing is the mediterranean wasp spider they mention in that article is thriving in the field across from me and they are horrible too


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i don't think we need to farm in this country anymore tbh don't want to get into a political debate as my views are only half thought up and very idealistic
> 
> but the vast majority of brittish farmed food is bought by the government to keep farmers heads above water and most of it doesn't even reach the super market it goes striaght to the meat mountians and milk lakes, so i don't see the point
> 
> i wish we could return the land back to nature


how natural would it be with the increased carbon though? i think we should be using more of our countries produce personally.
the country going back to nature just isnt going to happen , though we do need to preserve whats left


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol i agree we are to blame too for the decline of reds
> Yep that spider is horrifc the thing is the mediterranean wasp spider they mention in that article is thriving in the field across from me and they are horrible too


see you think your scared...my mum cant even say the WORD!!! lol
shes majorly afraid , cant see pics , cant hear their name 
i want her to get some help with it , cos its gonna get worse if these little gits are spreading


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> how natural would it be with the increased carbon though? i think we should be using more of our countries produce personally.
> the country going back to nature just isnt going to happen , though we do need to preserve whats left


Thats very true we do need to preserve what we have left but i bet in the end we will ruin all of it


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thats very true we do need to preserve what we have left but i bet in the end we will ruin all of it


aye  i dont see the majority of the human race changing any time soon


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> how natural would it be with the increased carbon though? i think we should be using more of our countries produce personally.
> the country going back to nature just isnt going to happen , though we do need to preserve whats left


 if this happened on a mass scale it would bring down carbon in the atmosphere as for returning it to nature its works with alot of help from man, alot of the SW and wales was returned to wetlands the added bonus of this is it contians water longer than lakes making flash floods less likely, farmland is useless as habitat, 

i do agree we should use more british produce but its just not a viable option as it costs more in the first place


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> see you think your scared...my mum cant even say the WORD!!! lol
> shes majorly afraid , cant see pics , cant hear their name
> i want her to get some help with it , cos its gonna get worse if these little gits are spreading


Has she tried hypno therapy i know they used to do a course at london zoo which i tried but it didnt work too well fo rme althoug i can now look at pics and as long as they dont move i can just about stand to look at them but if tey move i am off and running and i have the scars to prove it lol Ended up with six inches of glass in my foot due to a spider and ididnt relaise i had trodden on it till i came out of hysterics


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> if this happened on a mass scale it would bring down carbon in the atmosphere as for returning it to nature its works with alot of help from man, alot of the SW and wales was returned to wetlands the added bonus of this is it contians water longer than lakes making flash floods less likely, farmland is useless as habitat,
> 
> i do agree we should use more british produce but its just not a viable option as it costs more in the first place


how does a mass scale of shipping and flying things over create less carbon than creating it locally?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Has she tried hypno therapy i know they used to do a course at london zoo which i tried but it didnt work too well fo rme althoug i can now look at pics and as long as they dont move i can just about stand to look at them but if tey move i am off and running and i have the scars to prove it lol Ended up with six inches of glass in my foot due to a spider and ididnt relaise i had trodden on it till i came out of hysterics


ouch :C
i know i was trying to shepard one out last night and it ran at me and i panicked and hit it ...it was HUGE, big house spiders creep the hell out of me 

ive mentioned to her a couple of times doing about it , even if its just a little bit but shes like no its fine...no mother it isnt lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Has she tried hypno therapy i know they used to do a course at london zoo which i tried but it didnt work too well fo rme althoug i can now look at pics and as long as they dont move i can just about stand to look at them but if tey move i am off and running and i have the scars to prove it lol Ended up with six inches of glass in my foot due to a spider and ididnt relaise i had trodden on it till i came out of hysterics


 sorry this reminded me of a story i heard from liverpool uni basicly a uni pscology lecturer was running a course on phobias and was help one member of the class to get over a phobia of rats anyway after months of sessions he decided it was time the student got to see a rat so he got one off a friend, when it came to get the rat out the box he sh*t himself. he'd never seen a rat before and he was scared of them


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> usually still me and col left lol


Yep, the boys keep the cat chat thread alive into the early hours :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> how does a mass scale of shipping and flying things over create less carbon than creating it locally?


 where already doing the shipping and flying i doutb it would increase tbh, but trees break down carbon in the atmosphere the lack of trees is also causing the caron levels to go up since there isn't enough trees to break it down


----------



## ami_j

Little Albert experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this is an experiment that explored phobias, although it was highly unethical


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, the boys keep the cat chat thread alive into the early hours :2thumb:


 high five


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> where already doing the shipping and flying i doutb it would increase tbh, but trees break down carbon in the atmosphere the lack of trees is also causing the caron levels to go up since there isn't enough trees to break it down


but we need to cut down on carbon emissions...so producing within the country would help...plus the food being produced abroad is costing rainforest in some cases , which is also losing trees which take carbon out of the air, lack of habitat etc


----------



## sammy1969

So was the lecturer afraid of rats then or did i get it wrong Tom and Hi Col


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> So was the lecturer afraid of rats then or did i get it wrong Tom and Hi Col


 no you got it right


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> but we need to cut down on carbon emissions...so producing within the country would help...plus the food being produced abroad is costing rainforest in some cases , which is also losing trees which take carbon out of the air, lack of habitat etc


 most of our imported food is from europe, its mainly america who uses food from rainforests


----------



## sammy1969

LOL now that is funny and to me justice but i am warped anyway


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> most of our imported food is from europe, its mainly america who uses food from rainforests


thats not true...palm oil is grown on cleared rainforest and thats in alot of foods over here
BBC News - Panorama - Palm oil products and the weekly shop
the good thing many of these are trying to find a more sustainable way of getting palm oil , but theres still the issue of the carbon used to transport the food


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> So was the lecturer afraid of rats then or did i get it wrong Tom and Hi Col


Hi hun


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> thats not true...palm oil is grown on cleared rainforest and thats in alot of foods over here
> BBC News - Panorama - Palm oil products and the weekly shop
> the good thing many of these are trying to find a more sustainable way of getting palm oil , but theres still the issue of the carbon used to transport the food


 i'll accept that but we don't farm much of that over here anyway, i was thinking more along the lines of beef and such and serial crops


----------



## sammy1969

HOw are you this evening I am excited due to having little jelly beans lol bti kno oyu arent into little furries


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> HOw are you this evening I am excited due to having little jelly beans lol bti kno oyu arent into little furries


Im ok thanks Sam. I saw your baby hamster pics, well done.


----------



## sammy1969

But if we stopped all farming what would farmers do for a living especially down here where there are quite alot of them


----------



## sammy1969

Thats good glad you are ok and ty i know they are not your thing lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'll accept that but we don't farm much of that over here anyway, i was thinking more along the lines of beef and such and serial crops


thats exactly it though , farming used to be done alot more in this country , but since things could be imported its changed the way people lived. in the war people survived on rationing, theres no way people would now , cos we are too accustomed to all the stuff we get from abroad. but i do think that more local produce is a bloody good thing, its going to be fresher and a smaller carbon footprint


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> But if we stopped all farming what would farmers do for a living especially down here where there are quite alot of them


as i said i'm just being idealistic, ever had a talk with me about money http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/529930-recession.html


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> thats exactly it though , farming used to be done alot more in this country , but since things could be imported its changed the way people lived. in the war people survived on rationing, theres no way people would now , cos we are too accustomed to all the stuff we get from abroad. but i do think that more local produce is a bloody good thing, its going to be fresher and a smaller carbon footprint


 true but as things stand at the moment it is farmed anyway has a load of tax payers money thrown at it and them sent to rot in a mountian of last years


----------



## sammy1969

I know hun and i wasnt being rude it was just a thought as so many rely on it to make a living i just wondered how we would get round the problem playing devils advocate you could say lol. 
I think i read that post a few nights ago. not sure though so will check


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Thats good glad you are ok and ty i know they are not your thing lol


No, not my thing but still nice to see keepers doing well with them.


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> true but as things stand at the moment it is farmed anyway has a load of tax payers money thrown at it and them sent to rot in a mountian of last years


Thats true i mean i know they used to give butter and meat from the food mountains to those on benefits but it stopped suddenly thanx to the government and now it is just left to rot


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> No, not my thing but still nice to see keepers doing well with them.


this is my first litter in years lol used to breed them when i looked like a waif at around 21 mind you I looked like i was 12 lol so weird to look at those pics now


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> But if we stopped all farming what would farmers do for a living especially down here where there are quite alot of them


aye , the price of pork has plummeted , its barely worth raising pigs in england now, and grain prices have sky rocketted. i remember when i was breeding hams and buying sacks of supa hamster in bulk, they started off at like 12 quid for 15kg and were pushing 25 quid when i had less and was buying small bags. the petrol prices pushed up the price too. 
everything seems to be coming from abroad and thats damaging the economy aswell... jobs being sent abroad eg when you call your bank and the stuff we import cos its cheaper. quality has slipped due to people going for cheapest and not best, with the economy in the state its in thats not likely to change either. 
sending jobs abroad is pretty poor when theres tonnes of unemployed people. and lets face it , i cant understand when i ring up my bank and get someone who speaks poor english!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No, not my thing but still nice to see keepers doing well with them.


 stick tuesday 10th of august in the calandar dude so far me and diana, you and clark,jen and gary, cilla and martin


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> true but as things stand at the moment it is farmed anyway has a load of tax payers money thrown at it and them sent to rot in a mountian of last years


because no one will pay the amounts they should , they all want cheaper stuff from abroad lol. thats why its going to waste, it needs to be that we are utilising what we have here!


----------



## sammy1969

OH is that the NW meet lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> stick tuesday 10th of august in the calandar dude so far me and diana, you and clark,jen and gary, cilla and martin


Cool mate, will keep it clear in my busy schedule (as if!).


----------



## ami_j

reading some interesting experiments...amazing what they test
Hofling hospital experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

remember one that was experimenting on people and their psyche , they did various things to send the people insane, such as making them sleep for like a month at a time etc...was nasty 
i think the worst one was one of hitlers hencemens experiments on twins ...


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> because no one will pay the amounts they should , they all want cheaper stuff from abroad lol. thats why its going to waste, it needs to be that we are utilising what we have here!


yeah but that won't happen till the price is lower so we need to look at why it costs so much over here (cough TAX cough) we give the goverment too much and get too little back now they want to cut all student and university funding :lol2: watch the ecconomy clapse, what happens to the student landlords, take aways, student bars, train service, bus service, students pay more out than they get in if you ask me


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> reading some interesting experiments...amazing what they test
> Hofling hospital experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> remember one that was experimenting on people and their psyche , they did various things to send the people insane, such as making them sleep for like a month at a time etc...was nasty
> i think the worst one was one of hitlers hencemens experiments on twins ...


God those experiments were worse than horrific and i think the peopll who did this should of been hung drawn and quartered for what was done to men women and children just because of their religion etc Those people were worse than animals


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> OH is that the NW meet lol





Zoo-Man said:


> Cool mate, will keep it clear in my busy schedule (as if!).


and lock all your doors coz sammy will be up to steel all our animals :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> and lock all your doors coz sammy will be up to steel all our animals :lol2:


Who me nooooo not me lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yeah but that won't happen till the price is lower so we need to look at why it costs so much over here (cough TAX cough) we give the goverment too much and get too little back now they want to cut all student and university funding :lol2: watch the ecconomy clapse, what happens to the student landlords, take aways, student bars, train service, bus service, students pay more out than they get in if you ask me


tax is something to do with it, but the supermarkets and their constant price dropping to be the cheapest has played a part. think about it this way...you buy cheap sausage, its not that they are low tax, its that they are full of crap. pretty much all cheaper stuff is


sammy1969 said:


> God those experiments were worse than horrific and i think the peopll who did this should of been hung drawn and quartered for what was done to men women and children just because of their religion etc Those people were worse than animals


it was barbaric, the japanese were high up there too if not worse. shiro ishii had a hell of alot of blood on his hands


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i know but i can never get my head round what happened at camps like Belson and Auschwitz and to think all the persecution was caused by a 26 page pamphlet he read that was written in the USA I mean to do tha tto peopel and then to experimant to make a master race as well I mean i would never of survived especially as I am disabled and a red head.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i know but i can never get my head round what happened at camps like Belson and Auschwitz and to think all the persecution was caused by a 26 page pamphlet he read that was written in the USA I mean to do tha tto peopel and then to experimant to make a master race as well I mean i would never of survived especially as I am disabled and a red head.


 i've met people who don't think hitler was a bad guy:bash:

my thought for the night is anyone who wants the power to rule the world is not suitable to own such power


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i know but i can never get my head round what happened at camps like Belson and Auschwitz and to think all the persecution was caused by a 26 page pamphlet he read that was written in the USA I mean to do tha tto peopel and then to experimant to make a master race as well I mean i would never of survived especially as I am disabled and a red head.


was crazy how he managed to get so far  thank god he was stopped. one think i wonder about is that nowadays hitler is seen as a bit of a joke imo whereas he really was an evil man


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i've met people who don't think hitler was a bad guy:bash:
> 
> my thought for the night is anyone who wants the power to rule the world is not suitable to own such power


I know my ex husband is one of them he thinks he was misunderstood and not a paranoid schizophrenic and that he had some good ideas and did alot of good in the world mind oyu he is a complete and utter a**ehole with a crazy mother and a manipulative insincere no I wont finish that off lol but you get the idea


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> was crazy how he managed to get so far  thank god he was stopped. one think i wonder about is that nowadays hitler is seen as a bit of a joke imo whereas he really was an evil man


He wasnt just evil he was insane too and i dread to think what would of happened if he had gotten any further or even won the war


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> was crazy how he managed to get so far  thank god he was stopped. one think i wonder about is that nowadays hitler is seen as a bit of a joke imo whereas he really was an evil man


 ever wonder what the world would be like if he had won, i wonder if by this point in time that the world wouldn't be in the state its in now,plus we'd probably all worship him like a god since the winners right the history. but the ends could never justify the means,


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i've met people who don't think hitler was a bad guy:bash:
> 
> my thought for the night is anyone who wants the power to rule the world is not suitable to own such power


"Saying Simon is a bit camp is like saying Hitler was a little bit naughty!"
Quote from Queer As Folk : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> "Saying Simon is a bit camp is like saying Hitler was a little bit naughty!"
> Quote from Queer As Folk : victory:


lol good comment


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> He wasnt just evil he was insane too and i dread to think what would of happened if he had gotten any further or even won the war





tomwilson said:


> ever wonder what the world would be like if he had won, i wonder if by this point in time that the world wouldn't be in the state its in now,plus we'd probably all worship him like a god since the winners right the history. but the ends could never justify the means,


well we would all be blonde for a start. it does make you wonder how these people manage to get power, same with sadam hussein


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> well we would all be blonde for a start. it does make you wonder how these people manage to get power, same with sadam hussein


 nah blond would probably just be the upper classes, earian was a state of mind not just the race apparently


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> "Saying Simon is a bit camp is like saying Hitler was a little bit naughty!"
> Quote from Queer As Folk : victory:


ive known a couple of people like that lol , used to work with a really camp lad, he was lovely and had a passion for gossip a mile long, most of the girls in the office were fighting to be his bff XD


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> nah blond would probably just be the upper classes, earian was a state of mind not just the race apparently


i doubt he would of kept any of what he classed as lower classes around tbh

Unit 731 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
been reading this, i wonder why this isnt as well known as the holocaust


----------



## sammy1969

He actually wanted to only have blue eyed blonde people on the earth and wanted to destroy all other genes hence the reason for some of his experiments so it wouldnt of just be the upper class that were Aerian it would of been all of his subjects and I dont think he would of stoppped till he had totally over taken the world


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> He actually wanted to only have blue eyed blonde people on the earth and wanted to destroy all other genes hence the reason for some of his experiments so it wouldnt of just be the upper class that were Aerian it would of been all of his subjects and I dont think he would of stoppped till he had totally over taken the world


they aryans would of been mega floored, everyone on earth made of recessive genes, would of made very weakened people after a while


----------



## sammy1969

So who has the correct spelling of aerian lol you me or Tom sorry couldnt resist


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> So who has the correct spelling of aerian lol you me or Tom sorry couldnt resist


me lol XD


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> He actually wanted to only have blue eyed blonde people on the earth and wanted to destroy all other genes hence the reason for some of his experiments so it wouldnt of just be the upper class that were Aerian it would of been all of his subjects and I dont think he would of stoppped till he had totally over taken the world


 ah well atleast it didn't happen eh. he only got so far aswell because everyone including us let him go on for to long. we waited untill they invaded poland, the french waited till they got to the boreder and the surendered and the americans waitwed till the last minute


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> they aryans would of been mega floored, everyone on earth made of recessive genes, would of made very weakened people after a while


 apparently the blond girl from abba was a product of the nazi breeding camps


----------



## sammy1969

LOL I thought oyu might Jaimi
Yeah you are right there Tom


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> apparently the blond girl from abba was a product of the nazi breeding camps


Yeah i have heard that too


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> LOL I thought oyu might Jaimi
> Yeah you are right there Tom


historys kinda interesting , shame we got taught very little at school


----------



## sammy1969

I hated history in school and to be honest alot of modern history bores me but ancient history up to the plantaginate kings and medievil history does interest me


----------



## tomwilson

night guys taking sprog to school again tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I hated history in school and to be honest alot of modern history bores me but ancient history up to the plantaginate kings and medievil history does interest me


ahh they teach it in a boring way lol


tomwilson said:


> night guys taking sprog to school again tomorrow


night tom


----------



## ami_j

i best be off too , night guys


----------



## sammy1969

Night TOm and Jaimi sleep well


----------



## sammy1969

You win again Col lol i'm off for the night


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> You win again Col lol i'm off for the night


Ok Sam, goodnight hun x


----------



## Cillah

I always found history really interesting. Both modern and ancient. Studied it at school and Uni and now I am dating Martin who just studies history and politics and reads about it all of the time at Uni =o


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - slept in this morning - I really was knackered last night and I'm meeting a friend for coffee at 11:00,so not enough time to read all the thread, just the first few pages after I went to bed, so if I missed anything monumentous, someone please tell me:lol2:


ami_j said:


> reds are declining anyway , we did about it in college in and even where its just reds , no greys they are declining...people are too quick to blame the greys for it all when humans are doing their damage too...





sammy1969 said:


> greys are still classed as an invasive species as they are not native lol mind you there is now the amercian black squirrel which is doing the same thing to grey as grey did to reds when they were first introduced





sammy1969 said:


> Lol i agree we are to blame too for the decline of reds


I see you were debating my favourite subject last night and I missed it :bash:

However Jaime, you put my point over eloquently enough! :lol2:

I blame the humans totally for the decline of the red squirrel and not just because it was daft humans who introduced the greys.

There are no reds in the south because of over-population where we have taken any coniferous forests to build. The greys have stayed because they aren't as reclusive as reds and will live among people, reds won't so move out. Greys will live in public parks, you would _never _see a red squirrel in a public park.

Then the forestry commission stepped in and gave out instructions to plant deciduous trees around coniferous forests - big mistake as that gave the grey squirrels a stepping stone into coniferous forests where the reds thrive, but the greys don't particularly. 

Don't forget that the red squirrel was seen as a pest because of bark stripping the the valuable trees the forestry commission was growing, so any found in forests were killed.

Then don't forget the happy "gung ho" hunting clubs that actually hunted and killed red squirrels for fun!! :bash:

And finally, man again!! We've known for years that reds were declining and greys were thriving and we did nothing about it! Now it's "all hands to the pump" kill every grey you find, save the reds, sorry, but imao it's too f*cking late!

Eeh, well that me soap box away for another day! :lol2:

I'm off out for coffee!!!

ETA: Sorry forgot to mention surely the black squirrel is just a melanistic grey? You can also get melanistic red squirrels, but they're much rarer than the greys. They do reckon that these blacks are worse tempered though for some reason, but I'm certain they're just greys.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - slept in this morning - I really was knackered last night and I'm meeting a friend for coffee at 11:00,so not enough time to read all the thread, just the first few pages after I went to bed, so if I missed anything monumentous, someone please tell me:lol2:
> 
> I see you were debating my favourite subject last night and I missed it :bash:
> 
> However Jaime, you put my point over eloquently enough! :lol2:
> 
> I blame the humans totally for the decline of the red squirrel and not just because it was daft humans who introduced the greys.
> 
> There are no reds in the south because of over-population where we have taken any coniferous forests to build. The greys have stayed because they aren't as reclusive as reds and will live among people, reds won't so move out. Greys will live in public parks, you would _never _see a red squirrel in a public park.
> 
> Then the forestry commission stepped in and gave out instructions to plant deciduous trees around coniferous forests - big mistake as that gave the grey squirrels a stepping stone into coniferous forests where the reds thrive, but the greys don't particularly.
> 
> Don't forget that the red squirrel was seen as a pest because of bark stripping the the valuable trees the forestry commission was growing, so any found in forests were killed.
> 
> Then don't forget the happy "gung ho" hunting clubs that actually hunted and killed red squirrels for fun!! :bash:
> 
> And finally, man again!! We've known for years that reds were declining and greys were thriving and we did nothing about it! Now it's "all hands to the pump" kill every grey you find, save the reds, sorry, but imao it's too f*cking late!
> 
> Eeh, well that me soap box away for another day! :lol2:
> 
> I'm off out for coffee!!!
> 
> ETA: Sorry forgot to mention surely the black squirrel is just a melanistic grey? You can also get melanistic red squirrels, but they're much rarer than the greys. They do reckon that these blacks are worse tempered though for some reason, but I'm certain they're just greys.


 sorry ileen was my fault we got onto invasive species, sorry we where to late for you to join in


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - slept in this morning - I really was knackered last night and I'm meeting a friend for coffee at 11:00,so not enough time to read all the thread, just the first few pages after I went to bed, so if I missed anything monumentous, someone please tell me:lol2:
> 
> I see you were debating my favourite subject last night and I missed it :bash:
> 
> However Jaime, you put my point over eloquently enough! :lol2:
> 
> I blame the humans totally for the decline of the red squirrel and not just because it was daft humans who introduced the greys.
> 
> There are no reds in the south because of over-population where we have taken any coniferous forests to build. The greys have stayed because they aren't as reclusive as reds and will live among people, reds won't so move out. Greys will live in public parks, you would _never _see a red squirrel in a public park.
> 
> Then the forestry commission stepped in and gave out instructions to plant deciduous trees around coniferous forests - big mistake as that gave the grey squirrels a stepping stone into coniferous forests where the reds thrive, but the greys don't particularly.
> 
> Don't forget that the red squirrel was seen as a pest because of bark stripping the the valuable trees the forestry commission was growing, so any found in forests were killed.
> 
> Then don't forget the happy "gung ho" hunting clubs that actually hunted and killed red squirrels for fun!! :bash:
> 
> And finally, man again!! We've known for years that reds were declining and greys were thriving and we did nothing about it! Now it's "all hands to the pump" kill every grey you find, save the reds, sorry, but imao it's too f*cking late!
> 
> Eeh, well that me soap box away for another day! :lol2:
> 
> I'm off out for coffee!!!
> 
> ETA: Sorry forgot to mention surely the black squirrel is just a melanistic grey? You can also get melanistic red squirrels, but they're much rarer than the greys. They do reckon that these blacks are worse tempered though for some reason, but I'm certain they're just greys.


hehe i remember someone found a provost squirrel, not sure if they are colonising over here or if it was a one off private collection escapee. part of my course was to do with biodiversity and such things


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hehe i remember someone found a provost squirrel, not sure if they are colonising over here or if it was a one off private collection escapee. part of my course was to do with biodiversity and such things


 you still going to see the cute stuff today


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you still going to see the cute stuff today


yup couple of hours


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yup couple of hours


 lucky madam:lol2: 

have fun


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> lucky madam:lol2:
> 
> have fun


 i will ^^


----------



## Omerov1986

*Bionic Pussy*










Amputee cat gets bionic feet - Yahoo! News UK

Epic


----------



## Cillah

Omerov1986 said:


> image
> 
> Amputee cat gets bionic feet - Yahoo! News UK
> 
> Epic




What a cool cat


----------



## feorag

Omerov1986 said:


> image
> 
> Amputee cat gets bionic feet - Yahoo! News UK
> 
> Epic


That'll surely be the cat that's featured in the "The Bionic Vet" programme on BBC1 next Wednesday.

It is, I've just read the report on the link and it's on next Wednesday night at 10:45pm.

Back from coffee chat and about to go and make lunch for Barry who has finally got all the concrete out of the hole and is now filling it again with concrete! :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

not sure if it beats tina the tortoise 









Winky the wonky tortoise given off-road wheel | Mail Online
thats funny the picture is of tina but the article is about winky :hmm:


----------



## Shell195

Thanks Eileen, Ive just set it to record as Im bound to forget :blush:


----------



## feorag

I've already done it cos I picked up the wrong TV paper on Wednesday night and was all over the place trying to find it to set it to record and then I was gonna post on here about it being on. Then I realised I was a week ahead of myself! :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

Some photos!!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7551-today-sunny-day-i-shall.html#post6526008


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! What a special cat (and tortoise)!!


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yeah!! We've found a home for Peri!!  A girl Gary works with was saying to him that her and her housemate are looking into rescues for a new pinny gig after theirs passed away a couple months ago. He mentioned Peri and they talked it over. When she called to tell Gary that they think she'd be a good addition, he let them know that I want her to have a pinny gig friend, so they are gonna rescue another one for her to live with, as well  Not picking her up for a week (I think it was).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh yeah!! We've found a home for Peri!!  A girl Gary works with was saying to him that her and her housemate are looking into rescues for a new pinny gig after theirs passed away a couple months ago. He mentioned Peri and they talked it over. When she called to tell Gary that they think she'd be a good addition, he let them know that I want her to have a pinny gig friend, so they are gonna rescue another one for her to live with, as well  Not picking her up for a week (I think it was).


 
You gonna miss her?


----------



## Cillah

Glad to see she's got a good home to . She's very lucky that you managed to get her and find her a home in the first place Jen .


----------



## pippainnit

There's a good video clip about the bionic vet thing here:

BBC News - Bionic feet for amputee cat


----------



## pippainnit

And the vet himself is adorable :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> You gonna miss her?





Cillah said:


> Glad to see she's got a good home to . She's very lucky that you managed to get her and find her a home in the first place Jen .


 
Yup, I'll miss her  She's a great pinny gig! And I have never been much of a fan, honestly. But I think this girl sounds pretty perfect for her  And I'll get updates and pictures (she's picture mad!) :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news about the pinny gig Jen, but I'm with Shell - surely you'll miss her!

Forgot to say after I had coffee today I went to the nearby pet shop. It used to be inside the garden centre where I met her, but they have now taken premises of their own. They specialise in reps and exotics. They had some gorgeous lizards and a couple of very cheeky beardies who were standing on their hind legs watching me closely and I knew they were saying "take us home with you, please", but of course I couldn't.

I could have taken the Uromastyx home because they don't eat critters, but I've not got a viv big enough for an adult so no point.

Then I went upstairs and apart from the usual rabbits, pinny gigs, rats, mice, hamsters and budgies, they had 2 squirrels, a skunk (for £1,350 :gasp: and a Coatimundi that they've have for ages cos it was in there when I took the girls up at Easter.


----------



## ami_j

back, tired, will sort the pics out shortly


----------



## Cillah

That sounds like a pretty amazing place ! I'd love to see a skunk, squirrel and coatimundi in person =D


----------



## feorag

Having brought up those 2 red squirrels I could have been very tempted by the 2 they had there, they were both curled up asleep in their s.steel food bowl, presumable to keep cool!

Cilla have you not seen all my squirrel videos on You Tube? There are some well cutesy ones there!


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone

Sorry you missed our debate on invasive species last night Eileen as for your question on black squirrels as far as i know they are not a seperate species from america but they are aggresive toward normal greys even though they are the same species. I know of one colony in the south not sure where it is though where they have driven out all the local greys.
Mind you of the two invasive species i think i like the black better than the greys just from an aesthetic point of view.
Babies are all doing well and we were watching baby wild bunnines when we went up to Haskins earlier and in there they had a beautiful odd eyed satin male hamster who was so tame it was amazing. Got whispa a couple of treats too for being such a lovely mum


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Having brought up those 2 red squirrels I could have been very tempted by the 2 they had there, they were both curled up asleep in their s.steel food bowl, presumable to keep cool!
> 
> Cilla have you not seen all my squirrel videos on You Tube? There are some well cutesy ones there!


I have seem them. They were very cute !

I just meant in the flesh.. I've never seen one 



Jen what is the news on the baby meeces. What has popped up ?


----------



## Amalthea

Lots of splodgy babies... No fur yet


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Lots of splodgy babies... No fur yet


Ohh ohkay .

Let me know if you get any satin girlies.. Or rumpwhite but I asumme you'd know if you had a rumpy by now . I really need a satin girly though


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

bruno ( the duprasi-i named him lol) and the rabbits are in transit now. just sobbed my little heart out at Winter going, but she is going to a good place im certain of that


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bruno ( the duprasi-i named him lol) and the rabbits are in transit now. just sobbed my little heart out at Winter going, but she is going to a good place im certain of that


Am I the only one confused here? Do you mean Coffybean or another Duprasi and why is he going with the rabbit?? :crazy:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Am I the only one confused here? Do you mean Coffybean or another Duprasi and why is he going with the rabbit?? :crazy:



No I'm confused as well :blush:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Who added "the home of coffybean" to the tags! :rotfl:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Am I the only one confused here? Do you mean Coffybean or another Duprasi and why is he going with the rabbit?? :crazy:


bruno is luxy's duprasi, we collected him with coffybean as she is getting some rabbits off me. she is havin 3 kits off me, but is also taking my beloved Winter too, which is why i am a little sad, but im glad she is going to luxy, as i know i will get constant updates, and by what i read from luxy and through texts and pms, she will be loved and spoilt rotten, and i couldnt have entrusted her to anyone better :flrt:


feorag said:


> :lol2: Who added "the home of coffybean" to the tags! :rotfl:


guess!!


----------



## feorag

Do you know that thought crossed my mind after I'd posted, cos then I remembered you'd picked up 2 from Shell! That makes perfect sense now and I knew Luxy was having Winter because I saw her mention it on another thread! 

I know you put that tag - it was your OH, wasn't it? She's obsessed with that little scabby critter! :lol2:

Did you see the little rabbit charms I posted last night.

I was showing my rabbit obsessed friend the charms today and she wants me to make a bracelet with the same beads as the parrot necklace I made for Valerie.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bruno is luxy's duprasi, we collected him with coffybean as she is getting some rabbits off me. she is havin 3 kits off me, but is also taking my beloved Winter too, which is why i am a little sad, but im glad she is going to luxy, as i know i will get constant updates, and by what i read from luxy and through texts and pms, she will be loved and spoilt rotten, and i couldnt have entrusted her to anyone better :flrt:
> 
> 
> guess!!


 
My thoughts exactly:no1:

Cat I hope you boxed the little man up well


----------



## ami_j

anyone want pics?:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im very sleepy today as the last hoglet feed is finished by 2.00am then Im up again at 6.30am to start the 3 hourly ones all over again. Its better than all night feeds though


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I have seem them. They were very cute !
> 
> I just meant in the flesh.. I've never seen one


that should change at formby if we go to the right place



Shell195 said:


> My thoughts exactly:no1:
> 
> Cat I hope you boxed the little man up well


SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> that should change at formby if we go to the right place
> 
> 
> 
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!


 

You nagged:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> anyone want pics?:whistling2:


yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Uro`s are great lizards my old boy is about 11 now


----------



## Shell195

Tommmmmmmmmmm do you have a problem with your keyboard:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> My thoughts exactly:no1:
> 
> Cat I hope you boxed the little man up well


shell hes in a well ventilated tub with a good fitting lid, i told steve he might want to put tape on it, he said he had some and would do. i didnt put it on as i expect him to stop regularly to give him water, and the lid was on tight. i included a little milk bottle lid for him to do so, as i couldnt attach a bottle. he has a bowl of food shavings and beddin in with him


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> You nagged:whistling2:


 :blush: do you want to come with us all to formby on the 10th of august

also anyone else from the northwest who hasn't confirmed yet i think thats cat, ditta, ian and jaime


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell hes in a well ventilated tub with a good fitting lid, i told steve he might want to put tape on it, he said he had some and would do. i didnt put it on as i expect him to stop regularly to give him water, and the lid was on tight. i included a little milk bottle lid for him to do so, as i couldnt attach a bottle. he has a bowl of food shavings and beddin in with him


 
Excellent, that saves me worrying:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Tommmmmmmmmmm do you have a problem with your keyboard:whistling2:


 no i think its a problem with my brain :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :blush: do you want to come with us all to formby on the 10th of august
> 
> also anyone else from the northwest who hasn't confirmed yet i think thats cat, ditta, ian and jaime


 

Of course I do:2thumb: Can I bring 3 of the dogs and a child or 2?(adult ones of course)

I think it may be to far for Ian and Jaime


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


lol ok then
theres like 35 !!! will have to pick a few


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> that should change at formby if we go to the right place
> 
> 
> 
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!
> SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!! SHELL!!


 
If we go to Formby point Cilla can feed the squirrels:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Of course I do:2thumb: Can I bring 3 of the dogs and a child or 2?(adult ones of course)
> 
> I think it may be to far for Ian and Jaime


of course you can


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell, i want a duprasi of my own now, im in love :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol ok then
> theres like 35 !!! will have to pick a few
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 awww everyone is soo cute :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell, i want a duprasi of my own now, im in love :flrt:


 

You need one from the next litter then:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> If we go to Formby point Cilla can feed the squirrels:no1:


 hehe that was my thought and then we could walk up to the beach from there last time i did that i was about 12 and it was with my dad


----------



## sammy1969

AWWWWW cute pics Jaimi 

Hmm and when you are all away i can come and steal all your cute furries etc lol


----------



## Shell195

Great pics, love the baby raccoon :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Great pics, love the baby raccoon :flrt:


shes even cute when shes seeing if your ear is edible...ouch


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> AWWWWW cute pics Jaimi
> 
> Hmm and when you are all away i can come and steal all your cute furries etc lol


:lol2:If you are coming to steal our furries you may as well come the beach with us


----------



## sammy1969

LOL i hadnt thought of that but it could be fun if only i could really get up there to meet you all but it is soooooo far "sulks"


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> You need one from the next litter then:whistling2:


 noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not the coffeebean wait mark 2


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:If you are coming to steal our furries you may as well come the beach with us


to the beach?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> to the beach?


 
Its been decided we will meet at Formby point, you coming?


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> LOL i hadnt thought of that but it could be fun if only i could really get up there to meet you all but it is soooooo far "sulks"


 don't listen she's just trying to lull us into a false sense of security so she can spirit away our beloved pets:devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Damn my plan is foiled once again lmao


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Ohh ohkay .
> 
> Let me know if you get any satin girlies.. Or rumpwhite but I asumme you'd know if you had a rumpy by now . I really need a satin girly though


 
And another litter born today! :whistling2:

Jaime, I am so jealous you got to meet the little 'possums!!!! :whip:


----------



## ditta

can baby dice come?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not the coffeebean wait mark 2


 
No, Tea bag:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> can baby dice come?


 
Dont see why not


----------



## sammy1969

I dont believe it my Figaro has just urinated all over my leather suite its not as if he doesnt have enough litter trays to choose from there are three of them for the two cats that stay inside. the worst thing is he did it right over one of the dogs too much to her disgust


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> No, Tea bag:whistling2:


 coco powder


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Dont see why not


 but would she be able to see the squirrels?


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I dont believe it my Figaro has just urinated all over my leather suite its not as if he doesnt have enough litter trays to choose from there are three of them for the two cats that stay inside. the worst thing is he did it right over one of the dogs too much to her disgust


 
:gasp: Naughty boy, dont you just love cats:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> but would she be able to see the squirrels?


 does she not like squirels?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> but would she be able to see the squirrels?


 

I can imagine the rangers faces:gasp::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Naughty boy, dont you just love cats:lol2:


Hmmm not at this precise second lol he did this in Glyns seat (who found out by sitting in it oops) the other day and we thought it was a one off but not so sure now


----------



## Shell195

Im off to feed the baby dont talk to much while Im gone:lol2:


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> does she not like squirels?


 shes never met one tom but all little rrodents are food to skunks.......she will be leashed but will she be allowed in?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> And another litter born today! :whistling2:
> 
> Jaime, I am so jealous you got to meet the little 'possums!!!! :whip:


hehe they are awesome  something else to go on my list of wants , theres a couple more pics on here of her (only met the girl)
part two pictures by ami_j_1985 - Photobucket
theres more pics of everything on there if anyone wants to look


----------



## LisaLQ

Psst. Luna's kept a collar on for a whole week!

:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

LisaLQ said:


> Psst. Luna's kept a collar on for a whole week!
> 
> :2thumb::lol2:


Brilliant just had to buy Nero a new one as he broke the last one


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> shes never met one tom but all little rrodents are food to skunks.......she will be leashed but will she be allowed in?


 as far as i know its compltely open to the puplic but it might be best to send an e-mail first National Trust | Formby contact details are at the bottom: victory:


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> as far as i know its compltely open to the puplic but it might be best to send an e-mail first National Trust | Formby contact details are at the bottom: victory:


 i hide her up my jumper:lol2:


----------



## ditta

who noticed my siggy is in the same colour as coffybeans fur:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I have wanted Virginia opossums for AGES... Since i was a little girl and first started getting interested in marsupials. So around the age of 10 or 11.


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> who noticed my siggy is in the same colour as coffybeans fur:whistling2::lol2:


You are so duppy whipped! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Its been decided we will meet at Formby point, you coming?


can we be naked? LMAO

sorry, im lookin into naturism clubs/holidays so nudity is heavily on my mind hehe

yeah im up for a meet at the beach! just let us know when


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I have wanted Virginia opossums for AGES... Since i was a little girl and first started getting interested in marsupials. So around the age of 10 or 11.


i cant wait to see them when they are fully grown


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im very sleepy today as the last hoglet feed is finished by 2.00am then Im up again at 6.30am to start the 3 hourly ones all over again. Its better than all night feeds though


Hopefully he'll be able to go longer soon - do you know if it's a he or a she yet?? 


Shell195 said:


> Eileen Uro`s are great lizards my old boy is about 11 now


It's just that they get too big for a viv the size I have though. 


ditta said:


> who noticed my siggy is in the same colour as coffybeans fur:whistling2::lol2:


You are so sad!! :roll2: PMSL


----------



## Shell195

Somebody wasnt paying attention:whistling2::lol2:
Hettie hog is girl and very cute too:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Somebody wasnt paying attention:whistling2::lol2:
> Hettie hog is girl and very cute too:flrt:


Oh Sh*t! You're quite right! It's my post-menopausal memory - it never came back! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shes never met one tom but all little rrodents are food to skunks.......she will be leashed but will she be allowed in?


 

They let dogs in so maybe you could pretend she was one of them:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh Sh*t! You're quite right! It's my post-menopausal memory - it never came back! :lol2:


I take it I have worse to come:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can we be naked? LMAO
> 
> sorry, im lookin into naturism clubs/holidays so nudity is heavily on my mind hehe
> 
> yeah im up for a meet at the beach! just let us know when


 

There actually used to be a naturist beach not far from Formby point:whistling2:Naturist UK Fact File - Sefton Sands - Ainsdale - Lancashire


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I take it I have worse to come:gasp:


You sure do - it's downhill all the way after the menopause imao!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You sure do - it's downhill all the way after the menopause imao!


 
I cant bloody wait *said in a sarcastic voice


----------



## sammy1969

Oh the joys of menopause lol I cant wait not!!!


----------



## Shell195

Its so boring here(in my house) as everybody is at work or out:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Sammy, I think you have frightened Ian off as hes vanished again:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its so boring here(in my house) as everybody is at work or out:bash:


 aww you pottering about on ya bill shell


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Sammy, I think you have frightened Ian off as hes vanished again:lol2:


But i only beat him a little lol and he did have a huge smile on his face wheni had finished


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> But i only beat him a little lol and he did have a huge smile on his face wheni had finished


 you beat what:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> aww you pottering about on ya bill shell


Yes and Im totally bored stiff:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Yes and Im totally bored stiff:bash:


 even with all those nakkid boys running around


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> you beat what:gasp:


Its ok it was Ian lol


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> even with all those nakkid boys running around


 
Ones in bed and the other is playing upstairs


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ones in bed and the other is playing upstairs


 aww poor shell shall i post some pictures of animals to fill the time


----------



## sammy1969

Yes please lol


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> aww you pottering about on ya bill shell


If she was up here, she'd be on 'er todd!


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Yes please lol


 ok i'll post some random stuff while i wait for photobucket


----------



## Shell195

Where did you take them?


----------



## feorag

I got one of them green critters too Tom


----------



## sammy1969

Very nice love the otter think they are lovely animals

Nice snake Eilleen


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> If she was up here, she'd be on 'er todd!


 we have todds to lol but i think 'bill' is strictly scouse


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Where did you take them?


 the snake was in chester zoo and the sealion and the otter where at knosley the next few are of my walks over the last few days and i've got a couple of dianas sisters cats


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If she was up here, she'd be on 'er todd!


 

In lancashire its on ya todd but in Merseyside its on ya bill :lol2:


----------



## feorag

My snake was at Amazonia up near Glasgow.

And that's me signing off now. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## tomwilson

ok picked out some of the best gonna load them 5 at a time


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

I am gonna try to get up early for work tomorrow and go visit a tattoo parlor beforehand to price things up for a tat on my foot to integrate with my current one  Still going between that and my cleavage piercing, depending on how much the tat will cost


----------



## sammy1969

Night Eileen 

Nice pics Tom the damsel fly is lovely


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Night Eileen
> 
> Nice pics Tom the damsel fly is lovely


 thats a dragonfly but don't worry damsels on the way lol: victory:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> My snake was at Amazonia up near Glasgow.
> 
> And that's me signing off now. Goodnight everyone!





Amalthea said:


> I am gonna try to get up early for work tomorrow and go visit a tattoo parlor beforehand to price things up for a tat on my foot to integrate with my current one  Still going between that and my cleavage piercing, depending on how much the tat will cost


night eileen


----------



## Shell195

Were the pics taken at the NASA camp?


----------



## tomwilson

ok next 5








this was my good deed i removed this fishing line from the pond and took it to the bin which was miles away lol








another dragonfly








and now a damselfly for sammy :lol2:








and this jay came to the pond three times to the same place and this is the only picture i could get:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Still a lovely pic of the jay


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Were the pics taken at the NASA camp?


i'll post thepicture i took when i got told off for, after the next 5 shell promise : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

I st corrected I always get those two mixed up when i look at pics lol never in real life though wierd i know That is a lovely jay we get them here and they never stay still lol what larva are they in the first pic?


----------



## sammy1969

Just had the scare of my life Mum has just escaped her tank lol and gone walk abouts on the vivs so glad all the cats are in my bedroom


----------



## tomwilson




----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I st corrected I always get those two mixed up when i look at pics lol never in real life though wierd i know That is a lovely jay we get them here and they never stay still lol what larva are they in the first pic?


 caterpillars but i'm not sure what species sorry


----------



## sammy1969

No worries love the last one of the butterfly is that a blue


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Just had the scare of my life Mum has just escaped her tank lol and gone walk abouts on the vivs so glad all the cats are in my bedroom


 lol i thought you where keeping your mum in a tank then sorry, is the hammy ok


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> No worries love the last one of the butterfly is that a blue


 i think its a wood white butterfly


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> lol i thought you where keeping your mum in a tank then sorry, is the hammy ok


If only i could lol my life would be so much better. Yeah she is fine has knocked something down the back of one of the vivs so have to pull it all out to retrieve it tomorrow she is currently trying to make another break for it but i have put a stop to that lol. She is very active tonight for some reason wonder if it is the egg biscuit i gav her earlier or the cereal wheel she is climbing up to get out lol


----------



## tomwilson

ok not exactly from my walks but i found these to moths in the bathroom :lol2:
















back on the walks some more damsels
















and just for shell this is the picture that earned me a tanoy scolding :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Great pics Tom i like hte last one of the duck think the people are mad for scolding oyu though its not as if you were doing them any harm damn jobsworths


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Great pics Tom i like hte last one of the duck think the people are mad for scolding oyu though its not as if you were doing them any harm damn jobsworths


 been looking for contact detials so i can make a compliant but i can't find any only details of the buisnesses on the sight but not the sight itself


----------



## sammy1969

not good they must be listed somewhere mind have you thought of going back and seeing if oyou can find out the name that way


----------



## tomwilson

and last but not least the kitty cats
1st micky mouse








and now curious george








and now the 2 together


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> not good they must be listed somewhere mind have you thought of going back and seeing if oyou can find out the name that way


 i'm worried if i go in and just get the guy who shouted at me, because if its him he's hardly likely to let me make a compliant if he recognises me


----------



## sammy1969

Oh my god Micky looks just like Morpheus Glyns cat in Gravesend he is gorgeous as is george


----------



## sammy1969

WEll maybe you could just ask the name of the firm from him if he is there and then find out a number and put in a complaint that way


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Oh my god Micky looks just like Morpheus Glyns cat in Gravesend he is gorgeous as is george


 micky likes his own space where as george is curious about every thing i think he was named apptly :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> WEll maybe you could just ask the name of the firm from him if he is there and then find out a number and put in a complaint that way


 apparently one of the girls from work her boy friend works the security there he said its the first hes heard of it so i might see if he can get me detials


----------



## sammy1969

Morheus is the opposite he loves company and wakles me up every morning we are up there by coming and meowing in my face till i make a fuss of him lol mind you Dante sounds the same as Micky he likes his own space whereas Fig likes to be in the same room as us but not touched and Nero just wants to be in your face all the time lol. Hope he does find out for oyu hun as i think it is ridiculous


----------



## Shell195

Great photos Tom:no1: Im sure I can see a U boat on that duck photo:lol2: Very cute kitties:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Ok tonight is not my night Nero has just shut down my lappy lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Great photos Tom:no1: Im sure I can see a U boat on that duck photo:lol2: Very cute kitties:flrt:


they are i love the way george has the body and head of an oriental though, 

maybe the duck is really a disguised perescope :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sick of hay fever my eyes are right sore:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> sick of hay fever my eyes are right sore:bash:


 you missed all the pictures :gasp:

hope your eyes fell better soon, you got any eye drops


----------



## sammy1969

I think the duck may well be Tom lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you missed all the pictures :gasp:
> 
> hope your eyes fell better soon, you got any eye drops


think theres some about somewhere , its more around the eyes where ive rubbed em


----------



## Cillah

I am pretending to be asleep :0

I am on mobile so I can't quote multiple things but..

Jen you have litters popping up everywhere 

Shell and Tom I'd love to feed a squirrel 

Shell all of your next lot of Dups are going to be accounted for soon .

Jaime love the photos .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am pretending to be asleep :0
> 
> I am on mobile so I can't quote multiple things but..
> 
> Jen you have litters popping up everywhere
> 
> Shell and Tom I'd love to feed a squirrel
> 
> Shell all of your next lot of Dups are going to be accounted for soon .
> 
> Jaime love the photos .


 ta cillah 
was a lovely day


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am pretending to be asleep :0
> 
> I am on mobile so I can't quote multiple things but..
> 
> Jen you have litters popping up everywhere
> 
> Shell and Tom I'd love to feed a squirrel
> 
> Shell all of your next lot of Dups are going to be accounted for soon .
> 
> Jaime love the photos .


 lol i'm imagining you wispering this so not to wake martin :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I am pretending to be asleep :0
> 
> I am on mobile so I can't quote multiple things but..
> 
> Jen you have litters popping up everywhere
> 
> Shell and Tom I'd love to feed a squirrel
> 
> Shell all of your next lot of Dups are going to be accounted for soon .
> 
> Jaime love the photos .


 
:lol2: :lol2:Cilla you really are addicted


The squirrels in the reserve actually take food out of your hands:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to put the dogs out for a last wee before they go to bed because as soon as I have fed the hoglet at 1.30 Im off to bed until 6.30
Speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## Cillah

He's not in the room! That'd be hard to do. He's down stairs with two of his friends but it got a but awkward for me so I told him I was really tired. It's not a complete lie because I could probably sleep if I tried .

By the way Charlie has grown soo much . He was trying to play monopoly with everyone here before haha


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im off to put the dogs out for a last wee before they go to bed because as soon as I have fed the hoglet at 1.30 Im off to bed until 6.30
> Speak to you all tomorrow


night shell


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im off to put the dogs out for a last wee before they go to bed because as soon as I have fed the hoglet at 1.30 Im off to bed until 6.30
> Speak to you all tomorrow


 night shell


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> He's not in the room! That'd be hard to do. He's down stairs with two of his friends but it got a but awkward for me so I told him I was really tired. It's not a complete lie because I could probably sleep if I tried .
> 
> By the way Charlie has grown soo much . He was trying to play monopoly with everyone here before haha


 hehe cute lil guy

right well i have workypoo's in the morning so i'llsee thee all laters


----------



## sammy1969

Night Tom By the way id it normal for a satin to be odd eyed


----------



## Cillah

He is very cute and a smooth operator. I walk into the petcroom and he runs to the bars and just looks at me so I can see his cute face. He wins everytimr and gets spoiled.

Well that's me off too. Night everyone .


----------



## sammy1969

Night Cilla


----------



## ami_j

night cillah and tom


----------



## sammy1969

Looks like it just us tonight jaimi lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> who noticed my siggy is in the same colour as coffybeans fur:whistling2::lol2:


I noticed you've spelt the word coffee wrong, you tit! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Col lol just wondering where you were


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Looks like it just us tonight jaimi lol


and col lol


Zoo-Man said:


> I noticed you've spelt the word coffee wrong, you tit! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha hey col
seen my newpics?


----------



## sammy1969

But he wasnt here when i posted that lol thats my excuse at least


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello ladies.

jaime, I saw your pics, & Im absolutely disgusted........











that you didnt steal me some Meerkats!!! :devil: Tell Sallie that I demand some Meerkats! She knows what Im like! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> jaime, I saw your pics, & Im absolutely disgusted........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you didnt steal me some Meerkats!!! :devil: Tell Sallie that I demand some Meerkats! She knows what Im like! :lol2:


:lol2: you didnt ask col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well Im still upset! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Im still upset! :devil:


tough lol im not a mind reader :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

AWWWW thats not nice jaimi truthful but not nice lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> tough lol im not a mind reader :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cowbag!!! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> AWWWW thats not nice jaimi truthful but not nice lol


i would of tried if he asked haa


Zoo-Man said:


> Cowbag!!! :devil:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: defo not trying now


----------



## sammy1969

I know but he is a man after all and they expect us to know everything lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i would of tried if he asked haa
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na: defo not trying now


Pooh to you then! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know but he is a man after all and they expect us to know everything lol


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Pooh to you then! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha nawww love ya really col :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Sowwy Col i didnt mean it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Group hug? :grouphug:


----------



## ami_j

got to sleep.so tired
night guys


----------



## sammy1969

night jaimi sleep well hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

I win again! :no1:


----------



## sammy1969

Not yet you havent lol


----------



## sammy1969

ME thinks i may of won tonight lol but i bet Col will pop up again now to prove me wrong


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im still around! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

I knew it lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hehehe


----------



## sammy1969

Ok you win again here your prize :no1::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Ok you win again here your prize :no1::lol2:


Why thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

I entered the BoBo awards with Go Cat, and my chap won the Senior category! No trip to Africa for me but still!
Go Ben!!

BOBO AWARDS - Ben


----------



## feorag

FallenAngel said:


> I entered the BoBo awards with Go Cat, and my chap won the Senior category! No trip to Africa for me but still!
> Go Ben!!
> 
> BOBO AWARDS - Ben


that's great! :2thumb: Well done!

Quiet on here this morning! :whistling2:

This thread has rapidly changed into the "Night Owl Thread - no talking until after 9:00pm at night! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

FallenAngel said:


> I entered the BoBo awards with Go Cat, and my chap won the Senior category! No trip to Africa for me but still!
> Go Ben!!
> 
> BOBO AWARDS - Ben


 


Congratualtions to you and Ben:no1:






feorag said:


> that's great! :2thumb: Well done!
> 
> Quiet on here this morning! :whistling2:
> 
> This thread has rapidly changed into the "Night Owl Thread - no talking until after 9:00pm at night! :roll:


 
They dont come online until much later as they are all still in bed:whistling2:
I was up at 6.30am then again at 9.00am. My little hog doesnt seem as bright this morning but I cant see any other symptoms


----------



## feorag

I know! They have a different sleep pattern to us! It doesn't matter whether I go to bed at 10:00 (which I have to admit is *never*) or 2:00am I'm still up the next morning!

Seems to me with a lot of the youth of today (said tongue in cheek!!) that it's against their religion to get up the same morning that they go to bed! :lol2: Certainly I know that was my son's outlook! :roll:

Ooh, worried about Harriet!! :sad: I hope it's just a little glitch because they're so vulnerable at that age!


----------



## Cillah

That's just like Martin. I don't understand how you can sleep into one pm or later. Even if I stay up I wake up at the same time in the morning . Not that I can complain about Martin - he's gone out to get me more spread and some chocolate milk .

Still no photos of the hoglet .


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

need some advice guys

mali and diva are cats from my previous relationship. they live with me now and live in the kitchen most of the time. they have always been indoor cats as i originally lived in a 1st floor flat and any cat flaps in the doors would have just encouraged thiefs cos it was a rough area. 
being the paranoid freak i am i was scared to let them out, unbeknown to me while ive been at work Ditta has been lettin Diva out, Mali wouldnt come out at first. Diva just lounges in the garden and is no problem, im comfortable with that. now i find dittas been lettin mali out while ive been at work..... ok, im ok with that. But mali likes to leave the garden. So when hes out every 15 mins im out round the back of the gardens in the alley checkin on him. just as im settlin down about him goin out thinkin he wont go much further he doesnt come back to being called or shakin the biscuits. I go round the back, no sign of him, i start ballin my eyes out and havin a panick attack while ditta being the voice of reason (and shes usually right ill admit) said he would be ok and he would come back. It had been about 45 mins with no sign of him after checkin the back alley a million times. so i decide to go out to look for him elsewhere when i see him strollin up the alley towards the front, so i pounce on him, and put him back in the kitchen.
i dont know what to do now, cos he likes goin out but im scared to death he will go astray. hes never encountered roads so has no road sense. am i panickin unduly? is he likely to go further? is he likely to know his way back if he does? hes meowin at the kitchen door now but im scared to let him out, my nerves cant take it 
any advice?


----------



## Cillah

Guys I am in a bad mood, kind of. Martin has two friends over and they are football obsessed so are just watching football stuff and talking about it so I cant even join in =o. So I am just on here with headphones. I can't go out somewhere as I know no one and I have no one to text =o.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Cillah said:


> Guys I am in a bad mood, kind of. Martin has two friends over and they are football obsessed so are just watching football stuff and talking about it so I cant even join in =o. So I am just on here with headphones. I can't go out somewhere as I know no one and I have no one to text =o.


 
where abouts in manchester are ya?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I know! They have a different sleep pattern to us! It doesn't matter whether I go to bed at 10:00 (which I have to admit is *never*) or 2:00am I'm still up the next morning!
> 
> Seems to me with a lot of the youth of today (said tongue in cheek!!) that it's against their religion to get up the same morning that they go to bed! :lol2: Certainly I know that was my son's outlook! :roll:
> 
> Ooh, worried about Harriet!! :sad: I hope it's just a little glitch because they're so vulnerable at that age!


i require alot of sleep :lol2: also i share a comp so i cant get on til later
hope harriet is ok shell


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> where abouts in manchester are ya?


Uhm.. Ashton-Under-Lyne


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Uhm.. Ashton-Under-Lyne


 

You can have my mobile number although Im very slow at texting:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> You can have my mobile number although Im very slow at texting:lol2:


Thank you Shell. That's really kind! 

I have no idea what I would say :blush: But I will text you my number now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell can you help with my dilemma please


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell can you help with my dilemma please


I was going to answer before but it was baby feeding time
Its a fact of life, cats wander, some more than others. Is there no chance you could catproof your garden? Or maybe build an aviary type cat run off a door or opening window then he can have some freedom but cant wander off
Many cats spend their lives going in and out so if you want to go down this route then you need to let him out in the morning before feeding him then call him back and feed him, keep this up for a few days then he will hopefully come home when called.
Nobody can say he will be safe and if he has always been an indoor cat he wont be used to traffic and such.
Sorry I cant say anything more helpful


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i cant cat proof the garden shell cos then the other 3 cats wont be able to come and go as they please, plus its not really suitable to cat proof


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home from work..... Need to get ready for a party tonight *lol*


----------



## feorag

I'm kind of with Shell on this Cat (no surprise there! :roll

Cats will wander and once they get used to their freedom they seem to want more and more of it.

I don't think there's anything that you can do to get him to stay in the immediate area, sadly, so the way I see it you have 2 options. One, you either let him and live with it, or 2 you keep him in and tie Ditta up so she can't let him out! :lol:

what I will say is that we had 3 male neuters before we cat proofed our garden. One of them would only go out if we went out with him, unless it was dark and then he was off!! One never strayed more than about 6" from me and so was like a second *rse! :lol2: The third was out all day wandering off, coming back tail waving in the air, telling us stories of his adventures as he walked down the path or in the door and then he was off again.

When we decided to cat proof the garden (after the one who never went out without us went out one night and didn't come home for 10 days :gasp it didn't seem to make a difference my my second *rse, but it made a huge difference to the one who wouldn't go out in daylight without us cos he spent all day out there peering through the now solid fence at the world going by secure in the knowledge that he was safe.

It also made a big difference to the one who went out all the time - he spent about 2-3 weeks patrolling the fence trying to escape and couldn't do it. After about 3 weeks he gave up trying and just settled down to enjoying being out in the garden, sunbathing, and moth and butterfly chasing.

So I know that cats who are used to going out can adapt to being confined, if their owners can get through the wailing to get out until they accept their new situation, which seems to be what most owners on here can't deal with.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm kind of with Shell on this Cat (no surprise there! :roll
> 
> Cats will wander and once they get used to their freedom they seem to want more and more of it.
> 
> I don't think there's anything that you can do to get him to stay in the immediate area, sadly, so the way I see it you have 2 options. One, you either let him and live with it, or 2 you keep him in and tie Ditta up so she can't let him out! :lol:
> 
> what I will say is that we had 3 male neuters before we cat proofed our garden. One of them would only go out if we went out with him, unless it was dark and then he was off!! One never strayed more than about 6" from me and so was like a second *rse! :lol2: The third was out all day wandering off, coming back tail waving in the air, telling us stories of his adventures as he walked down the path or in the door and then he was off again.
> 
> When we decided to cat proof the garden (after the one who never went out without us went out one night and didn't come home for 10 days :gasp it didn't seem to make a difference my my second *rse, but it made a huge difference to the one who wouldn't go out in daylight without us cos he spent all day out there peering through the now solid fence at the world going by secure in the knowledge that he was safe.
> 
> It also made a big difference to the one who went out all the time - he spent about 2-3 weeks patrolling the fence trying to escape and couldn't do it. After about 3 weeks he gave up trying and just settled down to enjoying being out in the garden, sunbathing, and moth and butterfly chasing.
> 
> So I know that cats who are used to going out can adapt to being confined, if their owners can get through the wailing to get out until they accept their new situation, which seems to be what most owners on here can't deal with.


 

My cats that used to go out dealt really well with being confined. The only one I have a problem with is Elmo my Mainecoon who had never been used to going out but if hes in the mood he clears the 6ft fence and overhang without even touching it:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Have you seen this :gasp: I wonder if its real
YouTube - Transformer Owl


----------



## feorag

I find that really odd you know shell, because Somalis are renowned for enjoying their freedom and being 'slimine' and lithe and muscular and not as heavily built as the *****. So I'm sure if mine wanted to they could also scale my fence, although Merlin tried and never managed it and yet I've never seen any of mine that were born here even attempt to scale it!

It's like they just accept that it's a boundary and make no effort to get on the other side of it.

That owl is weird - the first one was believable, the second one I did wonder if it had been 'photoshopped', but not sure - well weird!


----------



## ami_j

ello guys ^^


----------



## Shell195

Hi people.
Its been so flipping hot here today its been horrid. Ive not even taken the dogs out its been that hot and they are all flaked out on the floor asleep


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hi people.
> Its been so flipping hot here today its been horrid. Ive not even taken the dogs out its been that hot and they are all flaked out on the floor asleep


i hate it when its so hot


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i hate it when its so hot


 

I dont do extreme heat:bash: at least when its cold its easy to warm up


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I dont do extreme heat:bash: at least when its cold its easy to warm up


even a breeze would be lovely


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hi people.
> Its been so flipping hot here today its been horrid. Ive not even taken the dogs out its been that hot and they are all flaked out on the floor asleep


Neither do I - I haven't even been outside today! I just can sit out in it.


Shell195 said:


> I dont do extreme heat:bash: at least when its cold its easy to warm up


Exactly my standpoint.

It used to drive me mad when I worked in an office that even in the height of winter I'd be wearing a little thin blouse and be suffering from the heat and the person I was sharing a room with would have the heating turned up full blast cos they were cold, but they'd be wearing a little thin summer blouse!

I couldn't seem to get people to grasp that if they felt the cold they could add clothes to keep them warm, but because I felt the heat and was wearing the thinnest blouse in my wardrobe, I couldn't take anything else off! :bash:


----------



## temerist

evening all, sorry not been on, internet was down again :censor:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening all, sorry not been on, internet was down again :censor:


 
Hello you:2thumb:
Are you back home now?


----------



## feorag

Wondered where you got to!


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Hello you:2thumb:
> Are you back home now?


 
yes back home, feels very good to be home


----------



## ami_j

hey ian


----------



## temerist

hey jaime


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> hey jaime


how r ya ^^


----------



## temerist

very well thank you (sober lol)

you?


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> very well thank you (sober lol)
> 
> you?


boiling  lol


----------



## Shell195

I dont mine getting ignored:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

yes i struggled to sleep last night, so hot


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> I dont mine getting ignored:whistling2:


id never ignore you lol

why m i quoted in ur sig :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

hey guys i've been up since 8am but been out all day


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> id never ignore you lol
> 
> 
> *You just flipping did*:gasp:
> 
> why m i quoted in ur sig :lol2:


*Because I love what you said*:lol2:

Did you never see the other one I had of you:whistling2:Of course you didnt as you had vanished again lol


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hey guys i've been up since 8am but been out all day


 
Work or pleasure?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Work or pleasure?


 worked untill 2 and then went to a friends


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> *Because I love what you said*:lol2:
> 
> Did you never see the other one I had of you:whistling2:Of course you didnt as you had vanished again lol


 
yes i saw the picture :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ian have you recovered from your op now?

Tom I hope you had a good time. Ive been washing clothes all day, feeding the baby hog then had to go and pick a bigger baby hog up from the sanctuary that isnt to well


----------



## temerist

still sore but feeling alot better


----------



## ditta

evening all.........or morning for me i been asleep all afternoon.....to get out of cats moody way:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone 
I was up late but still up by 10m and went out to get a canvas for Glyn to paint a pegasus on and a suit case as i go away on Saturday for two weeks. Decided to go into Pets at home to get some bugs as it was just oposite the Range and ended up being a very naughty Girl. I was looking a the pets they had up for adoption and there were Peanut and Pickle two of the sweetest little male gerbils who were taken in as the owners said they were unhandleable.WEll I just feel in love as one is the cutest little black and white wierdly marked gerbil ihave ever seen so gues swha they both ended up coming home with me with new tank and all the bits they needed lol.I cant beleieve they wee supposed to beunhandleable as they are so tame and they are only 6 months old so will have them for quite a while yet.


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone
> I was up late but still up by 10m and went out to get a canvas for Glyn to paint a pegasus on and a suit case as i go away on Saturday for two weeks. Decided to go into Pets at home to get some bugs as it was just oposite the Range and ended up being a very naughty Girl. I was looking a the pets they had up for adoption and there were Peanut and Pickle two of the sweetest little male gerbils who were taken in as the owners said they were unhandleable.WEll I just feel in love as one is the cutest little black and white wierdly marked gerbil ihave ever seen so gues swha they both ended up coming home with me with new tank and all the bits they needed lol.I cant beleieve they wee supposed to beunhandleable as they are so tame and they are only 6 months old so will have them for quite a while yet.


 piccies are needed cos i dont believe they are nicely marked:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ian have you recovered from your op now?
> 
> Tom I hope you had a good time. Ive been washing clothes all day, feeding the baby hog then had to go and pick a bigger baby hog up from the sanctuary that isnt to well


 wasn't bad had a play on the one of the consoles, watched a bit of tv and a shop around asda got my self a new t-shirt, shorts, a spade and a pitch fork for th garden and a book for diana.

i also renewed my fishing licence so i can try my hand at that again went through a period of fishing once a month for 2 years and never caught a single thing but i like to watch nature so no biggy :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

LOL will take some now and upload them for you to see


----------



## Shell195

My baby hoglet has jumped from 39 grams to 63 grams in 3 days:no1:

Ive just taken 2 ticks off the bigger baby I picked up, she weighs 85 grams


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone
> I was up late but still up by 10m and went out to get a canvas for Glyn to paint a pegasus on and a suit case as i go away on Saturday for two weeks. Decided to go into Pets at home to get some bugs as it was just oposite the Range and ended up being a very naughty Girl. I was looking a the pets they had up for adoption and there were Peanut and Pickle two of the sweetest little male gerbils who were taken in as the owners said they were unhandleable.WEll I just feel in love as one is the cutest little black and white wierdly marked gerbil ihave ever seen so gues swha they both ended up coming home with me with new tank and all the bits they needed lol.I cant beleieve they wee supposed to beunhandleable as they are so tame and they are only 6 months old so will have them for quite a while yet.


i wouldnt pay attention to it hun , its one of the loads of :censor: they spin to make you feel sorry for the animals


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> My baby hoglet has jumped from 39 grams to 63 grams in 3 days:no1:
> 
> Ive just taken 2 ticks of the bigger baby I picked up


 hoorayyyy fatty belly:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i wouldnt pay attention to it hun , its one of the loads of :censor: they spin to make you feel sorry for the animals


 remember shell's story about the 3 legged hamster:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My baby hoglet has jumped from 39 grams to 63 grams in 3 days:no1:
> 
> Ive just taken 2 ticks of the bigger baby I picked up


good news


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> remember shell's story about the 3 legged hamster:lol2:


 
Yes it must have been born with 5 legs:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hoorayyyy fatty belly:2thumb:


 
Me or the hog:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hoorayyyy fatty belly:2thumb:


Cat was telling us she had fallen in love with Coffybean and wants one of her own:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> remember shell's story about the 3 legged hamster:lol2:


lol yeah, seen plenty of my own too :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Cat was telling us she had fallen in love with Coffybean and wants one of her own:lol2:


 called lezbean


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Cat was telling us she had fallen in love with Coffybean and wants one of her own:lol2:


 yes this is true, she has her laptop near coffybeans tank and has her out, videos her, talks to her, laughs at her antics and is totally smitten with her, so i have to get in quick to have a little hold.....she loves being on your hand, if you put her on laptop or table, she comes straight back to your hand:flrt::flrt:she loves her wheel even tho she not good at stopping:lol2:........i think her tank maybe a bit small. i want her to have a mahoosive play area but this tank restricts me cos of the shelves:whip:......but i keep my eye out for a suitable one..........and just in case we get more:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

:lol2:


tomwilson said:


> called lezbean


:lol2:


:lol2:get it right tom........lezlybean:lol2:


----------



## temerist

any pics of coffybean?


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:get it right tom........lezlybean:lol2:


 :lol2: i was gonna but lezleybean actualy it does sound cuter :lol2:

shell said it was gonna be called teabag:lol2:


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> any pics of coffybean?


 any pics? any pics? you kidding me right ive got fooking millions:lol2:


----------



## temerist

very cute :flrt:

whats with the bald patch on his head :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ok well all I know is instead of paying the usual price for them I only had to give a donation of my choosing and I am well chuffed with them lol so here are pics as promised
































































Sorry this took so long but had Nero attached to my left earlobe whilst trying to upload them and post
ANyway hope you like


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ok well all I know is instead of paying the usual price for them I only had to give a donation of my choosing and I am well chuffed with them lol so here are pics as promised
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry this took so long but had Nero attached to my left earlobe whilst trying to upload them and post
> ANyway hope you like


nice  black pied(?) i think thats what they are called , andthe other one not a clue , its pretty though


----------



## sammy1969

Ihave no idea but i think oyou may be right Jaimi the other one is like a chinchilla colour so wondering if it may be one of them but will be looking the colours up in a few lol so I know for sure


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> very cute :flrt:
> 
> whats with the bald patch on his head :lol2:


 
Her mum took a dislike to her 2 daughters, it really is a tiny scab, I think ditta has been pulling her fur out:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

hes a silver nutmeg sammy  like this?


----------



## Shell195

They are very pretty gerbils:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ihave no idea but i think oyou may be right Jaimi the other one is like a chinchilla colour so wondering if it may be one of them but will be looking the colours up in a few lol so I know for sure


i thought that , but chinchillas have white stomachs , and that one doesnt seem too


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Her mum took a dislike to her 2 daughters, it really is a tiny scab, I think ditta has been pulling her fur out:whistling2:


 
:gasp::gasp::gasp: as if i would do that to my baby:lol2::lol2:


sammy, thats not a gerbil its a bloody border collie pup:lol2:

very nice all the same


----------



## sammy1969

I have no idea there seems to be about three different names for each colour lol i mean the pied one comes up as pied or spotte black or slate as although he looks black in the pic he is actually a dark grey in daylight the other one comes up as silver nutmeg or an chinchilla or maybe a fox but cant find a site with a really good set of pics to compare them too

Lol Ditta he does a bit doesn't he


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I have no idea there seems to be about three different names for each colour lol i mean the pied one comes up as pied or spotte black or slate as although he looks black in the pic he is actually a dark grey in daylight the other one comes up as silver nutmeg or an chinchilla or maybe a fox but cant find a site with a really good set of pics to compare them too
> 
> Lol Ditta he does a bit doesn't he


pied is due to the spotting gene is why, hes a pied black, he looks lighter cos he has a marking on him  the gene for spotting lightens the fur a shade

The Coat Colour I.D. Checker | eGerbil
thisis helpful, foxs are lighter than him and hes not white underneath


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah having looked the grey one i agree is a silver nutmeg lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah having looked the grey one i agree is a silver nutmeg lol


its a GORGEOUS colour 
i had polar foxes they were like white with black ticking...but my girls atm are beautiful, lilac spotted and a dove :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Hello and goodnight! :lol2:

Baz and me have been watching a film and I've spent so long reading what you lot have posted since I was last on that I haven't time to chat on now!

Sammy - those 2 gerbils are gorgeous! :flrt:

So is Coffybean, even with her scabby head! :lol2:

And now, goodnight!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Hello and goodnight! :lol2:
> 
> Baz and me have been watching a film and I've spent so long reading what you lot have posted since I was last on that I haven't time to chat on now!
> 
> Sammy - those 2 gerbils are gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> So is Coffybean, even with her scabby head! :lol2:
> 
> And now, goodnight!


night eileen


----------



## sammy1969

Ty Eileen and night
I have one black one white one pale cinamon and two lilac siamese as well as the two new ones Jaimi


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ty Eileen and night
> I have one black one white one pale cinamon and two lilac siamese as well as the two new ones Jaimi


awwww:flrt: got a pic of the lilacsiamese?never heard of it bet its pretty


----------



## sammy1969

I havent as yet as i have never gotten round to taken them lol infact i have to do it as i have lost my lilac female so need to get some before they all pass


----------



## tomwilson

i might not be able to go fishing because i might have to baby sit:bash:
am i not aloud f:censor:ing plans :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Of course you are hun can you not say no as you had plans


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i might not be able to go fishing because i might have to baby sit:bash:
> am i not aloud f:censor:ing plans :devil:


 
Not now they have a live in baby sitter:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Not now they have a live in baby sitter:whistling2:


i wouldn't mind but i've had him 3 nights this week taken him to school twice and went to his school asembly, his grandparents where supposed to have him tomorrow but have said the can't possibly now, his mum and diana are both in work, the one day i make plans :devil:

i love him to bits btw but it's really not fair i can't take him with me so my plans have been shot


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i wouldn't mind but i've had him 3 nights this week taken him to school twice and went to his school asembly, his grandparents where supposed to have him tomorrow but have said the can't possibly now, his mum and diana are both in work, the one day i make plans :devil:
> 
> i love him to bits btw but it's really not fair i can't take him with me so my plans have been shot


just tell them you cant do it , they shouldnt just expect you will take him


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> just tell them you cant do it , they shouldnt just expect you will take him


 they're very selfish at times and they will guilt me i'm not sure it will be worth the trubble in the long run if you get what i mean


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> they're very selfish at times and they will guilt me i'm not sure it will be worth the trubble in the long run if you get what i mean


if you dont talk to them , its just gonna keep happening


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> if you dont talk to them , its just gonna keep happening


i have and it still happens as i've said they are selfish, i'm dreading living with them i plan on sorting myself out get some money behind us and get out sharpish, its hell not living with them at the min dreading actually living with them right now


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i have and it still happens as i've said they are selfish, i'm dreading living with them i plan on sorting myself out get some money behind us and get out sharpish, its hell not living with them at the min dreading actually living with them right now


how long are you going to be living with them?
just flat out refuse i know i would , people shouldnt take advantage


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> how long are you going to be living with them?
> just flat out refuse i know i would , people shouldnt take advantage


 could be a few months could be a couple of years, as long as we can survive together tbh living with them will offer us some security (that i am very gratefull for) and should let us get or life on track been living hand to mouth the last year tbh i could afford to change jobs because if the monry stopped flowing for a few weeks we'd be fooked


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> could be a few months could be a couple of years, as long as we can survive together tbh living with them will offer us some security (that i am very gratefull for) and should let us get or life on track been living hand to mouth the last year tbh i could afford to change jobs because if the monry stopped flowing for a few weeks we'd be fooked


that sucks :\


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> that sucks :\


 indeed its a terrible cycle to get stuck in but hopefully we can sort ourselves, before killing the inlaws


----------



## ami_j

well im tired so night guys


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> well im tired so night guys


 me too night


----------



## sammy1969

NIght Tom and Jaimi Sleep well


----------



## sammy1969

Anyone left?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Have you seen this :gasp: I wonder if its real
> YouTube - Transformer Owl


Yep, thats real. Though I feel a bit sorry for that poor White-Faced Scops Owl, being confronted with the Grass Owl & the Milky Eagle Owl.


----------



## asm1006

Hi peeps
Not been on for a while due to worsening health, but thought you'd like to see Bayley now a year on. 
She still nips on occasion.:lol2: But she does now choose to sleep beside me and even kisses me when she 'checks' I am ok when ill.


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Ty Eileen and night
> I have one black one white one pale cinamon and two lilac siamese as well as the two new ones Jaimi


Ooh! Lilace siamese gerbils?? I *need* to see a photo of this! When I was breeding gerbils way back in the 60s you could only get agouti! 


tomwilson said:


> i wouldn't mind but i've had him 3 nights this week taken him to school twice and went to his school asembly, his grandparents where supposed to have him tomorrow but have said the can't possibly now, his mum and diana are both in work, the one day i make plans :devil:
> 
> i love him to bits btw but it's really not fair i can't take him with me so my plans have been shot


Families can be incredibly selfish and Jaime is right something needs to be done about everyone assuming that this will now be your role!

Can I make an observation? They're Diana's family - right? In which case imao it's up to her to deal with it! If my family were upsetting Barry, then I would speak to them and deal with it, I wouldn't expect him to and vice versa. 

So I think you need to speak to Diana and ask her to speak to the child's parents (her brother or sister?) and her parents and tell them that *she* thinks they're taking advantage of you and both you *and her* are both getting upset about it. You have to present a united front and it's not fair of her to allow her family to do this and then leave you to deal with it - dealing with in-laws can be a very volatile situation, which is why I think she should actually speak to her family.

Anna sorry to hear your health has got worse! :sad:

Bayley is looking lovely and I'm pleased she's bringing you such pleasure.

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Shell195

Morning
Bailey is a beautiful girl, Im sorry to hear about your worsening health too
Tom,living with relatives is never easy, when I first got married we lived with my now ex other in law and what a total bitch she was.I was treated like the live in slave and she did nothing but moan about me:devil: even though I did all the cooking and cleaning:bash: You need to make a stand before you move in with Dianas relatives and as Eileen says get Diana to have a word with them.


Im not doing a lot today other than cleaning again. Hettie hog is still doing well and so is the new baby.
I think Im off to clip a poodle:bash:


----------



## feorag

I'm making up Iain's bed ready for the girls arrival on Friday. I'm certain Ellie will expect that Mollie sleeps with her in the double bed! :roll: 

Also tidying up the room a bit because it becomes a 'dumping ground' for stuff that might be needed quickly and the rest that needs to go in the loft! Not a lot of fun that!


----------



## Shell195

I finished clipping the poodle and it looked like I had a snow storm so then I had to hoover up all over again:bash: Im not even dressed yet:whistling2: Now I have to go and feed the dogs before I feed the hoglet again

ETA Lucy has just let me know that her baby Dup from me has arrived safe and sound in Ireland


----------



## feorag

I bet you're relieved to hear that she's arrived safe and sound! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

morning folks, cat has gone out for the day and im home alone with the telly:2thumb: footie starts soon:no1:


so glad bruno made it over safely, that means our 'parcels' did too: victory:


ive let mali and diva out as cat is not here to panic everytime they move, she really is gonna make them panicy if she carries on......they are perfectly safe in the garden and even if mali goes into other gardens we are all cat lovers on our row so no problem.....she does panic bless her:lol2:

coffybean is fooking loopy, i think she wanted to go with cat to alton towers today as them rides there would be too tame for her:lol2:
she flys around her wheel and does somersaults just to add some fun:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> morning folks, cat has gone out for the day and im home alone with the telly:2thumb: footie starts soon:no1:
> 
> 
> so glad bruno made it over safely, that means our 'parcels' did too: victory:
> 
> 
> ive let mali and diva out as cat is not here to panic everytime they move, she really is gonna make them panicy if she carries on......they are perfectly safe in the garden and even if mali goes into other gardens we are all cat lovers on our row so no problem.....she does panic bless her:lol2:
> 
> coffybean is fooking loopy, i think she wanted to go with cat to alton towers today as them rides there would be too tame for her:lol2:
> she flys around her wheel and does somersaults just to add some fun:gasp:


 
Lol my newest girl is like that but she goes that fast she flips herself out of the wheel:gasp:

You do realise that Cat is gonna be furious with you........................................................


----------



## feorag

She so is!


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Lol my newest girl is like that but she goes that fast she flips herself out of the wheel:gasp:
> 
> You do realise that Cat is gonna be furious with you........................................................


 
so wats new shell:whistling2:

i think cats need sunshine..............i think cats need to eat grass........i think its doing them the world of good............and while the 'cat' is away.....who gives a shit:gasp:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> and while the 'cat' is away.....who gives a shit:gasp:


:gasp: Ooh, you are so going to be in the sh*t if she sees that!! :gasp:


----------



## ditta

if cat had her way, none of the cats would be allowed out, the chickens would all have shoes on so they dont stand on anything that could hurt them, the rabbits would all have mobile phones so she could check up on them wen they out of her sight, she just 'over' panics about stuff, its not fair on the animals to keep them locked up so she doesnt have to worry:whistling2:


e.t.a. im being very rebelious today


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> ETA Lucy has just let me know that her baby Dup from me has arrived safe and sound in Ireland


Glad to hear the Dup got there safe and sound : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Cat deserves it.... Going to see Pink again without me *sobs*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Cat deserves it.... Going to see Pink again without me *sobs*


I'm sure you will get to go


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I don't know when. Maybe on the next tour. *sniffles*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Well, I don't know when. Maybe on the next tour. *sniffles*


Yeah! That's not too far away.. And you know what you can be excited about in the meantime.. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* 

Another excitement thing... Am getting my cleavage pierced in two days!!! WOO!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *lol*
> 
> Another excitement thing... Am getting my cleavage pierced in two days!!! WOO!


Yes! But I was going to say...


Mojo

Eclipse

Your BBQ


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yes! But I was going to say...
> 
> 
> Mojo
> 
> Eclipse
> 
> Your BBQ


 a dup is going to block the sun out on jens birthday bbq? :hmm:


----------



## ditta

ok for all you worry worts, mali is back in the kitchen having his tea, have i seen him all day?.....no
have i stood and cried?......no
have i gone searching for him?.....no
has he come back into our garden at feeding time?.....yes yes yes:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> e.t.a. im being very rebelious today


You are, aren't you!! Maybe it's easier when she's not around to give you grief!! :whistling2: 


Amalthea;6535488Another excitement thing... Am getting my cleavage pierced in two days!!! WOO![/QUOTE said:


> Sorry! :blush:
> 
> 
> ditta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok for all you worry worts, mali is back in the kitchen having his tea, have i seen him all day?.....no
> have i stood and cried?......no
> have i gone searching for him?.....no
> has he come back into our garden at feeding time?.....yes yes yes:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're secretly relieved though! :lol2:
> 
> Would anyone like a cup of coffee on me? www.Cartoline.net
Click to expand...


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> You are, aren't you!! Maybe it's easier when she's not around to give you grief!! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Sorry! :blush:
> I bet you're secretly relieved though! :lol2:
> 
> Would anyone like a cup of coffee on me? www.Cartoline.net


 
thanks for that eileen always wanted to taste monkey pee:lol2::lol2:

i am always relieved wen they all are in but i dont worry myself stupid when they not in my sight............cat just worries too much:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

You're welcome Ditta.

I know what you mean, but you're not gonna change her are you? That's the way she is.


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> You're welcome Ditta.
> 
> I know what you mean, but you're not gonna change her are you? That's the way she is.


 tbh i wouldnt want to change her, i want to help her have a bit more of a positive attitude, if that can be done all well and good, but if not......then i cull her:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> tbh i wouldnt want to change her, i want to help her have a bit more of a positive attitude, if that can be done all well and good, but if not......then i cull her:lol2:


 
:lol2: You do know she will read this dont you:whistling2:



Eileen thanks for that


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> tbh i wouldnt want to change her, i want to help her have a bit more of a positive attitude, if that can be done all well and good, but if not......then i cull her:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You do know she will read this dont you:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Eileen thanks for that


 
she knows exactly how i feel shell, im not saying anything i havnt said to her personally..........she knows she drives me bonkers with her paranoia but i love her:lol2: so i forgive her....im sure i have faults that get on her nerves:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> she knows exactly how i feel shell, im not saying anything i havnt said to her personally..........she knows she drives me bonkers with her paranoia but i love her:lol2: so i forgive her....im sure i have faults that get on her nerves:whistling2:


 

Nooooooo Cat thinks you are perfect:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> ....im sure i have faults that get on her nerves:whistling2:


Don't we all? :whistling2:


















'Cept me of course! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

ok , we all know how spaggy is meowing a lot.........last few days he has been dribbling, his chin seems to be constantly wet......wen he shakes i get a little droplet shower.......its seems to running from his nose a little today???.......its just clear fluid, like water not thick not coloured and its not loads but obvious????/ do cats get hayfever? his immune system could be low because of his illness, but his gums are nice and pink, he doesnt seem to have a red throat and i should know i have to medicate him 3 times a day!!! any ideas


----------



## ami_j

ello everyone , anyone else boiled?


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> ello everyone , anyone else boiled?


 i am jamie


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i am jamie


i just want a breeeeeeeeeeezzzeeeee


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ello everyone , anyone else boiled?


No :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> No :lol2:


you wouldnt be :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone
Still havent had a chance to get pics of my lilac boys but i promise i will when i get five minutes what wiht pcking and getting pets all ready for my trip
I must say Bayley is gorgeous asm1006

Ditta i must admit I think cat will be after you lol but sound like oyu are likeme as I never say anything about Glyn when he isnt around that I havent said to his face I think that is part of a healthy loving relationship and then you forgive each other when it is spoken about to others

Eileen i love the cartoline thing it cracked me up 

Jaimi i have stayed inside all day due to it being so hot which is just to much now even Dante wont go out as it is sooo hot and all the litle furries are suffering too
Any i dea what I can give to Nero to help his stomach as he seems to have a touch of diarohea he seems ok in himself still eating drinking etc but he did pinch some of the dogs food last night and i think it hasnt agreed with him


----------



## Shell195

Its been scorching here today but the living room has stayed nice and cool and we now have a lovely breeze:2thumb:This weather certainly makes for sleepy dogs, they are all asleep again


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> you wouldnt be :lol2:


It got to 30 degrees here today. But it gets to 47 degrees in my town so it's fine for me. Which is fine coz I don't want to be too hot. But lately it's made me think. At home my pets are used to the heat. Like I realise when it's hot and I deal with them.. But at what temperature should I be worrying that it might be hot for them here? I don't even realise when it gets into the 30s but I am sure they do.. It must sound silly but I just realised the other day. I kept them cool yesterday but..


----------



## ditta

ok , we all know how spaggy is meowing a lot.........last few days he has been dribbling, his chin seems to be constantly wet......wen he shakes i get a little droplet shower.......its seems to running from his nose a little today???.......its just clear fluid, like water not thick not coloured and its not loads but obvious????/ do cats get hayfever? his immune system could be low because of his illness, but his gums are nice and pink, he doesnt seem to have a red throat and i should know i have to medicate him 3 times a day!!! any ideas



just in case it was missed??????????


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> ok , we all know how spaggy is meowing a lot.........last few days he has been dribbling, his chin seems to be constantly wet......wen he shakes i get a little droplet shower.......its seems to running from his nose a little today???.......its just clear fluid, like water not thick not coloured and its not loads but obvious????/ do cats get hayfever? his immune system could be low because of his illness, but his gums are nice and pink, he doesnt seem to have a red throat and i should know i have to medicate him 3 times a day!!! any ideas


Have you had a look at his teeth? I must be honest when someone tells me a cat is dribbling from his mouth I think straight away that it might be because he's got a bad tooth in there somewhere. 

Dribbling from the nose would make me think flu or allergy, but not from the mouth. 


ditta said:


> i am jamie


Me too! I haven't sat outside at all today cos the heat just kills me. I hoovered all the bedrooms, bathroom, hall and staircase this afternoon :gasp: (I *never* hoover the stairs, that's Barry's job!!) and by the time I'd finished the sweat was dripping off the end of my nose (very fetching :lol so I had a cool shower and then lay on the bed under the ceiling fan going at full tilt until the water 'evaporated'. Then Barry and I went out to my favourite garden centre who've just opened a pizza/pasta restaurant and had a late lunch/early dinner. 'Twas very nice! :mf_dribble:

I've been sitting here in my pj's since we got home at about 5:30 with the patio door wide open and a lovely breeze wafting in - so it's keeping me well cool.

Fortunately my living room stay lovely and cool even on the hottest day, so I never have to worry about my ratty chappies. The kitchen and utility room on the other hand do get quite hot and that worries me for the dog when I'm out somewhere and it's too hot to take him with me and leave him in the car.

A few years ago we did away with our fabric vertical blinds and now have PVC and they're definitely better at keeping the sun out, because they are solid, so that does make a difference.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Have you had a look at his teeth? I must be honest when someone tells me a cat is dribbling from his mouth I think straight away that it might be because he's got a bad tooth in there somewhere.
> 
> Dribbling from the nose would make me think flu or allergy, but not from the mouth.
> Me too! I haven't sat outside at all today cos the heat just kills me. I hoovered all the bedrooms, bathroom, hall and staircase this afternoon :gasp: (I *never* hoover the stairs, that's Barry's job!!) and by the time I'd finished the sweat was dripping off the end of my nose (very fetching :lol so I had a cool shower and then lay on the bed under the ceiling fan going at full tilt until the water 'evaporated'. Then Barry and I went out to my favourite garden centre who've just opened a pizza/pasta restaurant and had a late lunch/early dinner. 'Twas very nice! :mf_dribble:
> 
> I've been sitting here in my pj's since we got home at about 5:30 with the patio door wide open and a lovely breeze wafting in - so it's keeping me well cool.
> 
> Fortunately my living room stay lovely and cool even on the hottest day, so I never have to worry about my ratty chappies. The kitchen and utility room on the other hand do get quite hot and that worries me for the dog when I'm out somewhere and it's too hot to take him with me and leave him in the car.
> 
> A few years ago we did away with our fabric vertical blinds and now have PVC and they're definitely better at keeping the sun out, because they are solid, so that does make a difference.


my mum decided it was the day to clean the garage up ¬¬


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Have you had a look at his teeth? I must be honest when someone tells me a cat is dribbling from his mouth I think straight away that it might be because he's got a bad tooth in there somewhere.
> 
> Dribbling from the nose would make me think flu or allergy, but not from the mouth
> .


 
that was my first thought but i cant see any discolouring or anything that looks sore



i feel so sick, i decided to go tesco to get some snacks for the evening.....ive just sat and ate the bloody lot........2 chicken legs with thighs, nacho's with dip, 2 chocolate eclair cakes and a packet of pork scratchins  washed down with 2 cans of coke


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> that was my first thought but i cant see any discolouring or anything that looks sore
> 
> 
> 
> i feel so sick, i decided to go tesco to get some snacks for the evening.....ive just sat and ate the bloody lot........2 chicken legs with thighs, nacho's with dip, 2 chocolate eclair cakes and a packet of pork scratchins  washed down with 2 cans of coke


:lol2: A woman after my own heart!!! I wish I could stop myself doing that, but there are days when i just can't seem to stop myself!

just lately it's been Haagen Daz Maple Pecan Ice Cream, cos Sainsburies have had it on half-price sale. I repeatedly open a tub intending to eat half and then leave the rest and once I start I just can't stop and I carry on until it's all gone! :roll:

What about Spaggy's breath? It's so hard to check out cats' teeth cos they tend to struggle so much that just as you get a look inside they've wriggled out of it. Try smelling his breath, cos that's a good indicator if there's a bad tooth in there, but maybe you'd better wait until you've digested all that shite you've just eaten, cos if his breath stinks you could puke! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: A woman after my own heart!!! I wish I could stop myself doing that, but there are days when i just can't seem to stop myself!
> 
> just lately it's been Haagen Daz Maple Pecan Ice Cream, cos Sainsburies have had it on half-price sale. I repeatedly open a tub intending to eat half and then leave the rest and once I start I just can't stop and I carry on until it's all gone! :roll:
> 
> What about Spaggy's breath? It's so hard to check out cats' teeth cos they tend to struggle so much that just as you get a look inside they've wriggled out of it. Try smelling his breath, cos that's a good indicator if there's a bad tooth in there, but maybe you'd better wait until you've digested all that shite you've just eaten, cos if his breath stinks you could puke! :lol2:


thats the worst thing about icecream lol its so easy to eat some and then notice mores gone than you thought


----------



## tomwilson

worst thing about chocolate is that it makes your clothes shrink


----------



## Cillah

Lucky I don't like the taste of English chocolate!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Lucky I don't like the taste of English chocolate!


 :gasp: you austrialians and you're lollies


----------



## sammy1969

I am like that with ben and jerrys icecream i have the best of intentions meaning ot leave half of it for later but ever quite manage i and also with fresh cream cakes and rice pudding lol but chocolate i tend to only ever nibble at as i am a strange woman who doesnt really like it


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: you austrialians and you're lollies


I love chocolate. Just yours tastes more.. Bitter than mine or something. It's odd. Your Cadbury tastes different to mine. It's sad .

I do like lollies though. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I love chocolate. Just yours tastes more.. Bitter than mine or something. It's odd. Your Cadbury tastes different to mine. It's sad .
> 
> I do like lollies though. :2thumb:


 isn't lollies over there like all the penny sweets over here jellies and flumps and stuff


----------



## sammy1969

I have enver been a lover of chocolate unless it is handmade to me it tastes bitter if it isnt handmade so i know what you mean Cilla continental chocolate is better than English (I only buy my chocolate from the Hotel choclat which is all handmade and much fresher than what we get in the shops but very expensive so cant buy it often)


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> that was my first thought but i cant see any discolouring or anything that looks sore
> 
> 
> 
> i feel so sick, i decided to go tesco to get some snacks for the evening.....ive just sat and ate the bloody lot........2 chicken legs with thighs, nacho's with dip, 2 chocolate eclair cakes and a packet of pork scratchins  washed down with 2 cans of coke


 
Serves you right, I would NEVER do anything like that:whistling2:



feorag said:


> :lol2: A woman after my own heart!!! I wish I could stop myself doing that, but there are days when i just can't seem to stop myself!
> 
> just lately it's been Haagen Daz Maple Pecan Ice Cream, cos Sainsburies have had it on half-price sale. I repeatedly open a tub intending to eat half and then leave the rest and once I start I just can't stop and I carry on until it's all gone! :roll:
> 
> What about Spaggy's breath? It's so hard to check out cats' teeth cos they tend to struggle so much that just as you get a look inside they've wriggled out of it. Try smelling his breath, cos that's a good indicator if there's a bad tooth in there, *but maybe you'd better wait until you've digested all that shite you've just eaten, cos if his breath stinks you could puke*! :lol2:


:lol2: I do agree with smelling his breath though as I agree that it sounds like a mouth problem



ami_j said:


> thats the worst thing about icecream lol its so easy to eat some and then notice mores gone than you thought


Dont like icecream



tomwilson said:


> worst thing about chocolate is that it makes your clothes shrink


Totally agree:lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> I am like that with ben and jerrys icecream i have the best of intentions meaning ot leave half of it for later but ever quite manage i and also with fresh cream cakes and rice pudding lol but *chocolate i tend to only ever nibble at as i am a strange woman who doesnt really like it*


 
VERY strange woman:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> isn't lollies over there like all the penny sweets over here jellies and flumps and stuff


Lollies are every kind of lolly that isn't a chocolate or like mints. Like the mixed bags of gummy ones, hard ones.. Everything like that .


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> I have enver been a lover of chocolate unless it is handmade to me it tastes bitter if it isnt handmade so i know what you mean Cilla continental chocolate is better than English (I only buy my chocolate from the Hotel choclat which is all handmade and much fresher than what we get in the shops but very expensive so cant buy it often)


Yeah Australian chocolate is a lot more milky and I really like it. I can't eat a row of chocolate here. Like the standard Cadbury block. I can eat bars that have other stuff with them but it's still not the nicest.. I'm not bothered though because it's not the healthiest thing ever


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Lollies are every kind of lolly that isn't a chocolate or like mints. Like the mixed bags of gummy ones, hard ones.. Everything like that .


 thought so


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I have enver been a lover of chocolate unless it is handmade to me it tastes bitter if it isnt handmade so i know what you mean Cilla continental chocolate is better than English (I only buy my chocolate from the Hotel choclat which is all handmade and much fresher than what we get in the shops but very expensive so cant buy it often)


 

Posh bird:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> thought so


And chips are crisps, ice blocks are ice lollys and whatever you call the ice cream version.. I can't think of any other food differences off of the top of my head


----------



## sammy1969

Thats very true Cilla 
I know I am a very strange woman Shell I am definately not a typical female in any way sure i was supposed to of been a man lol but glad i'm not as they are even stranger than I am but I wouldnt say i was posh lol just strange


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> And chips are crisps, ice blocks are ice lollys and whatever you call the ice cream version.. I can't think of any other food differences off of the top of my head


 
Lollys here are the round things on a stick:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Lollys here are the round things on a stick:lol2:


They are ice blocks in Australia  Martin calls them that now.. I've rubbed off on him :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> I am like that with ben and jerrys icecream i have the best of intentions meaning ot leave half of it for later but ever quite manage i and also with fresh cream cakes and rice pudding lol but chocolate i tend to only ever nibble at as i am a strange woman who doesnt really like it


Oh I can manage to eat a load of chocolate too! I love Cadbury's - it's the best!!! 


Cillah said:


> I love chocolate. Just yours tastes more.. Bitter than mine or something. It's odd. Your Cadbury tastes different to mine. It's sad .


Goodness only knows what our Cadbury's might end up like now it's owned by an American firm, cos there's not much American chocolate that I can eat! 


Shell195 said:


> Dont like icecream


Oh :gasp: Shell - another difference between us! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> And chips are crisps, ice blocks are ice lollys and whatever you call the ice cream version.. I can't think of any other food differences off of the top of my head


 i cna't wait till we have the christmass market in liverpool again they have stalls selling all kinds of cool things and forien food, bratwurst, kangeroo burger, venison burger, wild hog, ostrich, :lol2: love forien foods ostrich wzas my new favourite last yeah i wish it was around at other times in the year though


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Oh I can manage to eat a load of chocolate too! I love Cadbury's - it's the best!!!
> Goodness only knows what our Cadbury's might end up like now it's owned by an American firm, cos there's not much American chocolate that I can eat!


I don't like American chocolate at all. I'd say it goes Australian and then English and then American. I can't eat American but I can eat English in moderation.

I wonder if I can import Aussie Cadbury..


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh I can manage to eat a load of chocolate too! I love Cadbury's - it's the best!!!
> Goodness only knows what our Cadbury's might end up like now it's owned by an American firm, cos there's not much American chocolate that I can eat!
> *Oh :gasp: Shell - another difference between us!* :2thumb:


 
I will eat an odd choc ice but thats it and its not often I even have one of them, Steve on the other hand can eat it by the bucket load:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i cna't wait till we have the christmass market in liverpool again they have stalls selling all kinds of cool things and forien food, bratwurst, kangeroo burger, venison burger, wild hog, ostrich, :lol2: love forien foods ostrich wzas my new favourite last yeah i wish it was around at other times in the year though



Yum! I love foreign food and all different meat. I've never had ostrich but I would love to try it. Oh, I want to try all of those :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

WE have a german market each december and i love it as their food is lovely I love foriegn food including german polish italian french russian etc Ostrich is very nice very similar to beef but alot more healthy for you I also love shark and crocodile and strangely enough sheeps milk which we can get locally


----------



## Cillah

I do love crocodile as well.. And a lot of French food as my family comes from France .

I wonder if they have those kind of things in Manchester .


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i cna't wait till we have the christmass market in liverpool again they have stalls selling all kinds of cool things and forien food, bratwurst, kangeroo burger, venison burger, wild hog, ostrich, :lol2: love forien foods ostrich wzas my new favourite last yeah i wish it was around at other times in the year though


A local 'pick your own' and small garden centre with an upmarket deli shop have a christmas fayre every year when the traders whose stuff they sell in their shop come along and display and give free samples and they also have a craft tent full of local craftspeople selling stuff.

Anyday Anne and I go every year and pig out on all the samples! :lol2: Then we go for lunch, but we're too full of sausages, bread, soup, jam, pickles, chocolates, cheese - you name it, we eat it! :lol2:

Tom did you see my post made this morning about your babysitting problem? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-random-cat-chat-thread-3001.html#post6534198


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I don't like American chocolate at all. I'd say it goes Australian and then English and then American. I can't eat American but I can eat English in moderation.
> 
> I wonder if I can import Aussie Cadbury..


Get ya mom to send you some:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Get ya mom to send you some:2thumb:


She recently sent me a big box so I am trying to give it some time. I might send her a little one in between. She's asked me to send her a lot of Toffee Crisps as she really likes them and we don't have them. But there's a few things I want her to send me from Australia.. Tim Tams, Barbeque Chips and Australian chocolate .


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i cna't wait till we have the christmass market in liverpool again they have stalls selling all kinds of cool things and forien food, bratwurst, kangeroo burger, venison burger, wild hog, ostrich, :lol2: love forien foods ostrich wzas my new favourite last yeah i wish it was around at other times in the year though


 
Dont wait until christmas, these markets are everywhere through the year, warrington has a huge one(youve just missed it) and southport have a few


----------



## Cillah

Bed time for me as Martin's tired and we're out early tomorrow. Goodnight


----------



## sammy1969

Night Cilla


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Bed time for me as Martin's tired and we're out early tomorrow. Goodnight


 

Night Cilla


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> A local 'pick your own' and small garden centre with an upmarket deli shop have a christmas fayre every year when the traders whose stuff they sell in their shop come along and display and give free samples and they also have a craft tent full of local craftspeople selling stuff.
> 
> Anyday Anne and I go every year and pig out on all the samples! :lol2: Then we go for lunch, but we're too full of sausages, bread, soup, jam, pickles, chocolates, cheese - you name it, we eat it! :lol2:
> 
> Tom did you see my post made this morning about your babysitting problem? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-random-cat-chat-thread-3001.html#post6534198


 oh yes i saw that and shell's i ended up baby sitting since they never even tuned up let alone ask me, diana is going to be having words with them


----------



## ami_j

night cillah


----------



## feorag

Night Cilla!


tomwilson said:


> oh yes i saw that and shell's i ended up baby sitting since they never even tuned up let alone ask me, diana is going to be having words with them


I hope she does. I'm assuming that his mother is Diana's sister and the grandparents have been looking after him until recently when they've realised that you're available and good at looking after him?

Just trying to work out the situation. Did you mean the grandparents didn't turn up to have him and so you had to keep him whether you wanted to, or hand plans today or not???


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Night Cilla!I hope she does. I'm assuming that his mother is Diana's sister and the grandparents have been looking after him until recently when they've realised that you're available and good at looking after him?
> 
> Just trying to work out the situation. Did you mean the grandparents didn't turn up to have him and so you had to keep him whether you wanted to, or hand plans today or not???


 yeah pretty much, dianas sister is a single parent, shes a midwifery student and shifts are not very negotiable and since she's finnished her three years at the end of of august shes having to do alot of shifts to cover the ones she's had to move in the past for parental reasons. just anoying that it was one day and they took complete advantage since both me and diana are in work of a sunday so they no not to expect us to be around on the weekend

btw i can't focus my eyes properly


----------



## feorag

I hear what you are saying Tom, but that isn't really your problem. You obviously haven't always done the childcare, so presumably the Diana's parents have done it in the past, so why are they fobbing it off onto you??


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I hear what you are saying Tom, but that isn't really your problem. You obviously haven't always done the childcare, so presumably the Diana's parents have done it in the past, so why are they fobbing it off onto you??


pretty much her sister nows we have no where else to go and likes to use that against us when it comes to house work. and her parents know how mutch of a favour they our doing us by letting us live with them after the work is done and it just seems like we don't matter in the middle of all this :bash: i've desided when i do move in with them that i'm going to get an alotmanet since i like gardening and it'll give us some where to escape to

edit they have also rented a house to far away to really baby sit during the week but thats no excuse on the weekend


----------



## ami_j

im too hot


----------



## sammy1969

me too have fainted once already today lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> me too have fainted once already today lol


 not good


----------



## feorag

Not good at all Sammy - were you doing something physically demanding at the time?

Tom that all sounds a bit too much really and I really do think Diana needs to make your situation clear to her sister and her parents.

I hope it goes well when she does - families are funny things! :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Not good at all Sammy - were you doing something physically demanding at the time?


 i hope you're thinking of house work :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

The weather has been dramatically hot all over the country, all the grass in our area is dry and bleached and they are talking about a hoespipe ban


----------



## sammy1969

No i wasnt doing anything strenuous i have severely high blood pressure and that with the heat is not a good combination so i just flaked


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> The weather has been dramatically hot all over the country, all the grass in our area is dry and bleached and they are talking about a hoespipe ban


 lol i hate hoespipe bans they make 0% sense in the northwest since we have a pretty much endless supply of water most of the ones we've had in the past have been nation wide because places like london run out of water very quickly inhot spells like this


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> No i wasnt doing anything strenuous i have severely high blood pressure and that with the heat is not a good combination so i just flaked


I see! Horrible that!

I seem to remember that we once had a hosepipe ban up here in the north east about 10 year or so ago, but it very rarely happens over here!


----------



## sammy1969

It is a pain Eileen and happens every yar when it is hot but it is still better than having a mini stroke which i have had three now so fingers crossed it doesnt get that bad again this year


----------



## feorag

Ooh, you definitely don't want to be having any of those if you can help it! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I see! Horrible that!
> 
> I seem to remember that we once had a hosepipe ban up here in the north east about 10 year or so ago, but it very rarely happens over here!


 

Its never happened here before


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> me too have fainted once already today lol


oh no :C
i have icy water , want to share? 
i might have a cold bath


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> It is a pain Eileen and happens every yar when it is hot but it is still better than having a mini stroke which i have had three now so fingers crossed it doesnt get that bad again this year


 
Bloody hell:gasp:

I have low blood pressure but other than making me dizzy if I get up quickly it doesnt bother me


----------



## sammy1969

lol Jaimi i have ice water too and just had a nice cool shower but ty for the offer
I only get affected when it gets really hot like today I dont want another mini stroke but I am petrified that the next one may be a big one as they say it is possible, most of the time I dont get any symtoms at all and it isnt until something like today happens that i remember it is so high


----------



## Amalthea

Geez Sammy!! Not good!!


----------



## sammy1969

I know Jen hopefully it wont happen again though


----------



## feorag

I can understand your worry Sammy. It must be tough though living with that!

Anyway, that's me off now - on my way to bed. Goodnight!


----------



## sammy1969

I try not to worry as that is the worst thing to do apparently 
Night Eileen


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen


----------



## feorag

Easier said than done though! Now I really am going to bed!


----------



## Amalthea

I am gonna be making up Mojo's tank tomorrow  Spending the day in the critter room, I think. Will clean out the mousie mansion (and count babies), as well.


----------



## sammy1969

Oooh nice Jen


----------



## ami_j

if you spill water on your laptop...dont use a hairdryer the buttons will melt:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

OH NO what happened


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> OH NO what happened


i signed my death warrent is what happened


----------



## sammy1969

What you mean i mean its a wonder you didnt electrocute yourself


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> What you mean i mean its a wonder you didnt electrocute yourself


prob would be been quicker than my mothers wrath lol


----------



## Shell195

Jaime your mum is gonna kill you:gasp:

Jen not long to go before Mojo is at home with you:2thumb:

Right baby hogs fed and im off to bed as up at 6.30 am to start the feeding all over again
Night people x


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Jaimi if she kills you i promise to come and collect all your furries and look after them but seriously surely she will understand it was an accident.

Night Shell


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jaime your mum is gonna kill you:gasp:
> 
> Jen not long to go before Mojo is at home with you:2thumb:
> 
> Right baby hogs fed and im off to bed as up at 6.30 am to start the feeding all over again
> Night people x


yup
tbh its only the m thats a bit stiffer than it was , who would of thought a hairdryer could melt a button on a keyboard, mobiles dont melt if you hairdryer them


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh Jaimi if she kills you i promise to come and collect all your furries and look after them but seriously surely she will understand it was an accident.
> 
> Night Shell


lol i will pm you my addy
i told her but cos shes half asleep she was grumpy...was an accident ,never thought it would start to melt


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello ladies! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello ladies! :2thumb:


hey col was nice knowing you


----------



## sammy1969

Lol will look forward to the pm maybe she wont notice Jaimi Buy yes keyboards do tend to melt with a hairdryer i did that to my last one lol

Hi Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hey col *was nice knowing you*


 
Run away to Preston, I will put you up until your mum either calms down or until she finds you & snaps off your arms! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Lol will look forward to the pm maybe she wont notice Jaimi Buy yes keyboards do tend to melt with a hairdryer i did that to my last one lol
> 
> Hi Col


Hey Sammy!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello ladies! :2thumb:


 i'm no lady i'm all man :lol2:

sammy i just finnished watching dr who :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol will look forward to the pm maybe she wont notice Jaimi Buy yes keyboards do tend to melt with a hairdryer i did that to my last one lol
> 
> Hi Col


i wish i had known that an hour ago


Zoo-Man said:


> Run away to Preston, I will put you up until your mum either calms down or until she finds you & snaps off your arms! :lol2:


hehe ta , will have to bring the animals...least my cage has coasters


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm no lady i'm all man :lol2:


Oops, sorry Tom - didn't notice whether you were online or not! 

"I'm a laydee" :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oops, sorry Tom - didn't notice whether you were online or not!
> 
> "I'm a laydee" :lol2:


 i do lady things like press flowers, stroke kitens, and shit

was off watching dr who :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

what did you think tom
If oyu had asked i would of told oyu Jaimi lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> what did you think tom
> If oyu had asked i would of told oyu Jaimi lol


i loved it, dianas sister was confused by it but thats not hard:roll: wonder what the christmas special will be like


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> what did you think tom
> If oyu had asked i would of told oyu Jaimi lol


its not something i ever thought to ask lol


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i loved it, dianas sister was confused by it but thats not hard:roll: wonder what the christmas special will be like


Idid think it was really brilliant the way they explained it all and i loved the ending. Yeah we are both wondering too but if the series is anything to go by it should be very good i have all the episodes recorded on my bt vision box so can rewatch it whenever we get withdrawal symtoms lol(sorry if my typing gets irratic myhands are playing up badly tonight


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Idid think it was really brilliant the way they explained it all and i loved the ending. Yeah we are both wondering too but if the series is anything to go by it should be very good i have all the episodes recorded on my bt vision box so can rewatch it whenever we get withdrawal symtoms lol(sorry if my typing gets irratic myhands are playing up badly tonight


 :gasp: no amy pond till christmass :sad: something has to be done about this me thinks :hmm:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol unfortunately she isnt my type lol i prefer the doctor and i am not that keen on him in that respect lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i do lady things like press flowers, stroke kitens, and shit
> 
> was off watching dr who :lol2:


Ah, you like Little Britain too! I love you Tom! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol unfortunately she isnt my type lol i prefer the doctor and i am not that keen on him in that respect lol


not watched it since sexy david tennant left


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Lol unfortunately she isnt my type lol i prefer the doctor and i am not that keen on him in that respect lol


smexy red head :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, you like Little Britain too! I love you Tom! :flrt:


 indeedy lou and andy are my fav though, 
i wanna sun bathe 
you can't i not dry yet 
ok



who did that 
a bird


----------



## sammy1969

I love little britain too Col havent watched it a while though

Ahh now that was a very sexy doctor lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> not watched it since sexy david tennant left


 i considered not watching but i'm glad i did this series was amazing, he made such a great dr


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> smexy red head :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> indeedy lou and andy are my fav though,
> i wanna sun bathe
> you can't i not dry yet
> ok
> 
> 
> who did that
> a bird


 
:lol2: I like Marjorie Dawes


----------



## sammy1969

I like david the only gay in the village lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I like Marjorie Dawes


 :lol2: the nana and the grandsons best mate freaked me out in the 1st series


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I like david the only gay in the village lol


 we had a homing pidgeon at the back of our old store that had gotten lost it was from a welsh keeper so we called him daffid


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I love little britain too Col havent watched it a while though
> 
> Ahh now that was a very sexy doctor lol


he is gorgeous! :mf_dribble:


tomwilson said:


> i considered not watching but i'm glad i did this series was amazing, he made such a great dr


wash out your mouth!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> he is gorgeous! :mf_dribble:
> 
> wash out your mouth!


 never :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

anyone noticed the unusually high number of sugar gliders for sale today


----------



## sammy1969

Lol tom makes sense i suppose 
I agree with Jaimi yu should wash oyur mouth at to lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Lol tom makes sense i suppose
> I agree with Jaimi yu should wash oyur mouth at to lol


 why he did make a good dr , i was very surprised tbh but i don't why that warrents washing my mouth out


----------



## sammy1969

I havent looked so far lol will do now htough


----------



## sammy1969

Coz you said oyu considered not watching it in my case lol


----------



## tomwilson

ow i just sat on my man hood it really hurts

no luck selling the 2 foot viv eh coll


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Coz you said oyu considered not watching it in my case lol


bloody hell i'm damned on both sides here


----------



## sammy1969

OWWWWWWWWWWWW lol i have seen mens eyes water when they have done that lol
Why are oyu damned on both sides lol 
If i was closer i would have it off him but i am miles away lol.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol tom makes sense i suppose
> I agree with Jaimi yu should wash oyur mouth at to lol


he should lol blasphemy agaisnt dt


tomwilson said:


> why he did make a good dr , i was very surprised tbh but i don't why that warrents washing my mouth out


does 

right im off bye guys


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jaimi


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> OWWWWWWWWWWWW lol i have seen mens eyes water when they have done that lol
> Why are oyu damned on both sides lol
> If i was closer i would have it off him but i am miles away lol.


you want me to wash my mouth out for thinking he wasn't worth watching


ami_j said:


> he should lol blasphemy agaisnt dt
> 
> does
> 
> right im off bye guys


and you want me to wash my mouth out for thinking he was good

oh yes the eyes did a water sammy
i would have it off him to, to house some african pygmy dormice but i'm not sure if i'll be allowed them any time soon
edit- night jaime


----------



## sammy1969

we are women Tom so oyu should know by now oyu just cant win lol
Ok i must be bored i am sat watching Buffy lol and playing spider solitaire


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> we are women Tom so oyu should know by now oyu just cant win lol
> Ok i must be bored i am sat watching Buffy lol and playing spider solitaire


 buffy, should have been called willow the smexy red head :mf_dribble:

do you see a reocuring theme here :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: the nana and the grandsons best mate freaked me out in the 1st series


Especially the toe-sucking one! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Especially the toe-sucking one! :gasp:


 aarrgghhh (shudders)


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ow i just sat on my man hood it really hurts
> 
> no luck selling the 2 foot viv eh coll


Ouch! 

Nope, still not sold the 2 foot viv mate


----------



## sammy1969

hmm me thinks Tom has a thing for smexy red heads 
Runs as im a red head too lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> aarrgghhh (shudders)


On the DVD of the first series there are cut clips, & one of them is the mate & the granny, having it off, doggy style!!! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> hmm me thinks Tom has a thing for smexy red heads
> Runs as im a red head too lol


:mf_dribble::lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> On the DVD of the first series there are cut clips, & one of them is the mate & the granny, having it off, doggy style!!! :gasp:


 dear god :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> dear god :gasp:


I know! That old woman is a game old actress eh!


----------



## sammy1969

I remember those out takes Col wasn't impressed to be honest 
Down Tom lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I know! That old woman is a game old actress eh!


 brave :lol2: euuuggghhh oldies


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I remember those out takes Col wasn't impressed to be honest
> Down Tom lol


:blush: just fancy red heads always have lol


----------



## sammy1969

Lol there is nothing wrong in that tom My natural colour is a rich chestnut red but i dye it now and at the moment it is a real deep red lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Lol there is nothing wrong in that tom My natural colour is a rich chestnut red but i dye it now and at the moment it is a real deep red lol


 :lol2: i remember a few years ago all the true redheads i knew died their hair other coulors and loads of girls i new who didn't have red hair died it red, people are strange


----------



## sammy1969

I am very strange lol as i have always dyed my better shades of red than my own lol love being a red head only bad point is having a peaches and cream complexion which means i just burn and go freckly instead of tanning


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I am very strange lol as i have always dyed my better shades of red than my own lol love being a red head only bad point is having a peaches and cream complexion which means i just burn and go freckly instead of tanning


 lol i burn and my face gets freckles but i tan a little


----------



## sammy1969

I dont at all sulks i look like a corpse all year lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I dont at all sulks i look like a corpse all year lol


nothing wrong with being pale all a tan is, is a bruise essentialy. and on that note i'm off to bed

edit btw colls offline so looks like you might have won lol


----------



## sammy1969

Night tom 
YAY a first for me lol


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, guys! 

I tan very easily  I'm very olive toned


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Morning, guys!
> 
> I tan very easily  I'm very olive toned


 lol i do tan easily if i expose myself to the sun in short bursts but otherwise i tur into a human tomato


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* I burn the first time I am out for extended amounts of time each year, but after that I just tan..... Cuz I wear long shorts, I've got terrible tan lines just above my knees >.<


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* I burn the first time I am out for extended amounts of time each year, but after that I just tan..... Cuz I wear long shorts, I've got terrible tan lines just above my knees >.<


 usually the only bits i have exposed are my arms and face :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol*


----------



## Cillah

I don't tan at all. I just burn. I am so pale and full of freckles and moles. It's horrible. My state where I am from has the highest rate of skin cancer in the world. Whoops. D=

Jen how did cleaning the meeces go ?


----------



## Cillah

I can't edit my last post? =/

Anyway what I wanted to add in was I got photos of the albino hoglet in Leeds. Very cute. I asked Martin and he said he doesn't know. Ahhh, if it was just me I would say yes, yes, yes. She's only £100 and I need to get my rats couriered from there around the same time. So it works out perfectly =o


----------



## feorag

Cilla, I think Martin should let you have the hoggie cos it makes sound economic sense - you'll be saving money, getting one that's a little cheaper and having it couriered at the same time as your rats! :whistling2:

Well our cat proof garden is now out of bounds to the cats! :roll:

Mr & Mrs Blackbird's baby has fledged and it's sitting in a bush in our garden. I'm assuming it's the same pair, because we've had them around for a couple of years now.

I knew they were nest building because I've watched them for the last month or so busily picking up grass and stuff from our garden also they're never out of our garded digging for worms etc. So I've been putting out seed and stuff for them every evening so that they can get a feed in the morning when we are still in bed and again if I go out and the cats are locked in.

This morning I went to open the patio door and Mrs Blackbird was sitting on the lawn outside with her sentinel head on :lol:. Normally when the lock clicks she flies away and she didn't this morning, so i thought "odd". Then when I opened the door she still didn't fly away, but instead hopped into one of the buses and that was when I thought "aha fledgling", so out I went and there it was sitting in the bush. So now the cats can't go out into the garden until it can fly. At least it's safe here cos no cats come in.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Cilla, I think Martin should let you have the hoggie cos it makes sound economic sense - you'll be saving money, getting one that's a little cheaper and having it couriered at the same time as your rats! :whistling2:


I know! He's said it's a good idea and the cut off for a getting a baby hoglet is September so it all makes sense for that. But he says keep looking for now while he thinks about it :gasp:. I'm going to be paying for her though.. I wish I could just say yes to her. Must be so much easier to live alone sometimes :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Cilla, I think Martin should let you have the hoggie cos it makes sound economic sense - you'll be saving money, getting one that's a little cheaper and having it couriered at the same time as your rats! :whistling2:
> 
> Well our cat proof garden is now out of bounds to the cats! :roll:
> 
> Mr & Mrs Blackbird's baby has fledged and it's sitting in a bush in our garden. I'm assuming it's the same pair, because we've had them around for a couple of years now.
> 
> I knew they were nest building because I've watched them for the last month or so busily picking up grass and stuff from our garden also they're never out of our garded digging for worms etc. So I've been putting out seed and stuff for them every evening so that they can get a feed in the morning when we are still in bed and again if I go out and the cats are locked in.
> 
> This morning I went to open the patio door and Mrs Blackbird was sitting on the lawn outside with her sentinel head on :lol:. Normally when the lock clicks she flies away and she didn't this morning, so i thought "odd". Then when I opened the door she still didn't fly away, *but instead hopped into one of the buses* and that was when I thought "aha fledgling", so out I went and there it was sitting in the bush. So now the cats can't go out into the garden until it can fly. At least it's safe here cos no cats come in.


 
Maybe she was off to buy some shopping:whistling2:
(sorry couldnt help myself:lol2




Cillah said:


> I know! He's said it's a good idea and the cut off for a getting a baby hoglet is September so it all makes sense for that. But he says keep looking for now while he thinks about it :gasp:. I'm going to be paying for her though.. I wish I could just say yes to her. Must be so much easier to live alone sometimes :lol2:


 
Ask him WHY??


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Maybe she was off to buy some shopping:whistling2:
> (sorry couldnt help myself:lol2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask him WHY??



He says because of money as I don't have a job at the moment. Which is fair enough but we're in the middle of working on that. I am sure we can find another hedgehog for August like her but we'll end up not getting as good of a deal and it seems pointless to me .


----------



## ami_j

afternoooooooooooooooon


----------



## freekygeeky

cats have got harvest mites AGAIN!!!!!!!!
SCREW you you blooming EVIL little :censor:!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trombiculidae

This is what they do to cats









and what they do to humans1


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> cats have got harvest mites AGAIN!!!!!!!!
> SCREW you you blooming EVIL little :censor:!!!
> 
> Trombiculidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is what they do to cats
> image
> 
> and what they do to humans1
> image


 
ewwwww gina thats terrible, where they getting them from???/



spaggys breath only smells of cat food and his face is dry as a bone today:gasp: cat has emailed our vet to check if it is a side effect of meds


i too am olive skinned, but only the top half of me......im part portugese and it must just be my top half as from march thru sept i wear shorts but my legs stay whitew, even in the winter my top half is brown:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

evening, i'm starting to wish i could just marry diana and not her family :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Jen how did cleaning the meeces go ?


I haven't gotten round to it, cuz I forgot I promised my friend that I'd go into Manchester with her today to do a bit of a girlie pre-Birthday day :lol2: Did a bit of shopping....

Eileen, at least you're a consiencious (spelling?!?) person and are taking care of the feldgling :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I haven't gotten round to it, cuz I forgot I promised my friend that I'd go into Manchester with her today to do a bit of a girlie pre-Birthday day :lol2: Did a bit of shopping....


That's ohkay . I'm really curious so I must sound so annoying =o

Shopping is fun though =D. If I had money I would go. We are spending this week.. Well starting tomorrow spending every waking hour contacting jobs as we are going to be running low on money I came over with soon. We have been looking but no where is contacting back.. Does anyone have any suggestions? I am willing to work anywhere as long as it is in the area.. :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

very quite tonight where be the cat ladys


----------



## tomwilson

if a tree falls in the woods and theres no one there to hear it does itmake a noise,

if tom leaves a reply in the cat chat thread and theres no one there to se it does he really leave a comment at all:hmm:


----------



## tomwilson

whats the sound of one hand clapping


----------



## Cillah

I was watching Death Note and hearing my own heart break as I watch L die yet again..


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> if a tree falls in the woods and theres no one there to hear it does itmake a noise,
> 
> if tom leaves a reply in the cat chat thread and theres no one there to se it does he really leave a comment at all:hmm:


 

Im here now to save you talking to yourself:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I was watching Death Note and hearing my own heart break as I watch L die yet again..


i havent seen it but i no i can't hear my heart beat through my moobies



Shell195 said:


> Im here now to save you talking to yourself:lol2:


 yay i'd ran out of relevent philisophical questions :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i havent seen it but i no i can't hear my heart beat through my moobies
> 
> 
> yay i'd ran out of relevent philisophical questions :lol2:


 
:lol2: I was seeing to the zoo. I wonder where everyone else is, perhaps Eileens forgotten we exist and Jaime has evaporated with the heat:whistling2: Its p1ssing down with rain here:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I was seeing to the zoo. I wonder where everyone else is, perhaps Eileens forgotten we exist and Jaime has evaporated with the heat:whistling2: Its p1ssing down with rain here:2thumb:


 jaime could be dead after the keyboard incident


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> jaime could be dead after the keyboard incident


 
:gasp: She could be couldnt she or maybe mum has made her go to bed early:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe she was off to buy some shopping:whistling2:
> (sorry couldnt help myself:lol2


You're so feckin' sharp one day you'll cut yourself!! :lol2: 


freekygeeky said:


> cats have got harvest mites AGAIN!!!!!!!!
> SCREW you you blooming EVIL little :censor:!!!
> 
> Trombiculidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is what they do to cats
> image
> 
> and what they do to humans1
> image


:gasp: Yak!!! That looks dreadful!! Does it itch??? 


tomwilson said:


> evening, i'm starting to wish i could just marry diana and not her family :lol2:


You think you're the first person who has thought that! :whistling2: 


tomwilson said:


> if a tree falls in the woods and theres no one there to hear it does itmake a noise,


Have you never gone into the woods to a big old trea with a stethoscope and heard the sap rise??

You can you know - in the growing season!!

I've been trying to calm down my daughter who's in an awful state! She went to hospital today to have the csv test and the baby was lying in front of the placenta so they couldn't do it! They sent her away to get a drink to see if a full bladder might displace the baby a bit, but it didn't!

So in the end, after being stuck in the hospital for hours, they said they couldn't do it and now she has to wait 2 weeks to have the amnio test!

I honestly think that by another 2 weeks have passed she'll not want to lose the baby anyway, downs or not!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: She could be couldnt she or maybe mum has made her go to bed early:whistling2:


 :lol2: poor jaime being sent to bed at 12


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You're so feckin' sharp one day you'll cut yourself!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> *Ouch*:lol2:
> 
> 
> :gasp: Yak!!! That looks dreadful!! Does it itch???
> You think you're the first person who has thought that! :whistling2:
> Have you never gone into the woods to a big old trea with a stethoscope and heard the sap rise??
> 
> You can you know - in the growing season!!
> 
> I've been trying to calm down my daughter who's in an awful state! She went to hospital today to have the csv test and the baby was lying in front of the placenta so they couldn't do it! They sent her away to get a drink to see if a full bladder might displace the baby a bit, but it didn't!
> 
> So in the end, after being stuck in the hospital for hours, they said they couldn't do it and now she has to wait 2 weeks to have the amnio test!
> 
> I honestly think that by another 2 weeks have passed she'll not want to lose the baby anyway, downs or not!


 

Bloody hell, poor Elise
There are worse things than having a downs baby, I used to look after downs kids and loved them to bits as they seem to all have a brilliant sense of humour


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> You're so feckin' sharp one day you'll cut yourself!! :lol2:
> :gasp: Yak!!! That looks dreadful!! Does it itch???
> You think you're the first person who has thought that! :whistling2:
> Have you never gone into the woods to a big old trea with a stethoscope and heard the sap rise??
> 
> You can you know - in the growing season!!
> 
> I've been trying to calm down my daughter who's in an awful state! She went to hospital today to have the csv test and the baby was lying in front of the placenta so they couldn't do it! They sent her away to get a drink to see if a full bladder might displace the baby a bit, but it didn't!
> 
> So in the end, after being stuck in the hospital for hours, they said they couldn't do it and now she has to wait 2 weeks to have the amnio test!
> 
> I honestly think that by another 2 weeks have passed she'll not want to lose the baby anyway, downs or not!


i don't know what to say eileen it must be a very stressfull time for you all, and i can't relate to it, i hope everything turns out ok


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell, poor Elise
> There are worse things than having a downs baby, I used to look after downs kids and loved them to bits as they seem to all have a brilliant sense of humour


 i've always said that if it was me i'd like to keep the baby but also been reallistic enough to know i wouldn't be certian untill i was in that possition


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i havent seen it but i no i can't hear my heart beat through my moobies


It's amazing but I'm a big anime fan. Slowly converting Martin.. Nah we've been having such a lazy day today (the rain has helped) so we can be prepared for tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i've always said that if it was me i'd like to keep the baby but also been reallistic enough to know i wouldn't be certian untill i was in that possition


That's such a wonderful outlook to take.

I've already told Martin if we were told early enough and it was still safe to do so I'd want to terminate. I honestly don't think I could deal with that and I know it's horrid but.. =/

Martin says he'd keep it though.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> It's amazing but I'm a big anime fan. Slowly converting Martin.. Nah we've been having such a lazy day today (the rain has helped) so we can be prepared for tomorrow :2thumb:


i'd either start him on the action ones like ninja scroll or apple seed. or the disney style ones like spirited away, vampire hunter D bloodlust is an awsome one



Cillah said:


> That's such a wonderful outlook to take.
> 
> I've already told Martin if we were told early enough and it was still safe to do so I'd want to terminate. I honestly don't think I could deal with that and I know it's horrid but.. =/
> 
> Martin says he'd keep it though.


where getting very ethical tonight


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'd either start him on the action ones like ninja scroll or apple seed. or the disney style ones like spirited away, vampire hunter D bloodlust is an awsome one
> 
> 
> where getting very ethical tonight


I prefer a whole range of things. Not so fond of mecha though. The 'Disney' like ones you mentioned are by Studio Ghibli and I quite like them. My favourite is Grave of The Fireflies. It's about the war from the Japanese perspective and it's quite sad.

That will be all of my anime watching for awhile as I really need to spend all of my time job hunting from tomorrow on. If I can manage fast enough. Martin will let me say yes to that hoglet. He's just worried that I won't have the funds in two months. Bit unrealistic but if I do this for him.. I can say yes to little Tilly. *Any ideas on where to look for a job anyone*. I'll take anything =o?


I guess we are. I know not many people will agree with me and I know if I was pregnant my stance might change but at present I don't think I could deal with that. My mum went through hell to have me and I don't want that kind of thing.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I prefer a whole range of things. Not so fond of mecha though. The 'Disney' like ones you mentioned are by Studio Ghibli and I quite like them. My favourite is Grave of The Fireflies. It's about the war from the Japanese perspective and it's quite sad.
> 
> That will be all of my anime watching for awhile as I really need to spend all of my time job hunting from tomorrow on. If I can manage fast enough. Martin will let me say yes to that hoglet. He's just worried that I won't have the funds in two months. Bit unrealistic but if I do this for him.. I can say yes to little Tilly. *Any ideas on where to look for a job anyone*. I'll take anything =o?
> 
> 
> I guess we are. I know not many people will agree with me and I know if I was pregnant my stance might change but at present I don't think I could deal with that. My mum went through hell to have me and I don't want that kind of thing.


 

Not the most glamorous job but McDonalds are usually asking for people


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I prefer a whole range of things. Not so fond of mecha though. The 'Disney' like ones you mentioned are by Studio Ghibli and I quite like them. My favourite is Grave of The Fireflies. It's about the war from the Japanese perspective and it's quite sad.
> 
> That will be all of my anime watching for awhile as I really need to spend all of my time job hunting from tomorrow on. If I can manage fast enough. Martin will let me say yes to that hoglet. He's just worried that I won't have the funds in two months. Bit unrealistic but if I do this for him.. I can say yes to little Tilly. *Any ideas on where to look for a job anyone*. I'll take anything =o?
> 
> 
> I guess we are. I know not many people will agree with me and I know if I was pregnant my stance might change but at present I don't think I could deal with that. My mum went through hell to have me and I don't want that kind of thing.


 although i'm not prochoice on abortion i'm not against it esspeialy when it comes to serious disability


----------



## Cillah

Yeah I think I would even go to McDonalds. I am thinking I am going to apply to every online job site tomorrow and on Wednesday go around and hand CVs in. Going to apply to Game in Ashton-Under-Lyne as I worked in EB Games in Australia for three years.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Yeah I think I would even go to McDonalds. I am thinking I am going to apply to every online job site tomorrow and on Wednesday go around and hand CVs in. Going to apply to Game in Ashton-Under-Lyne as I worked in EB Games in Australia for three years.


 
Hve you looked on here Directgov jobs and skills search - Job search results There is even a petshop assistant

My eldest son works in Gamestation


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Hve you looked on here Directgov jobs and skills search - Job search results There is even a petshop assistant
> 
> My eldest son works in Gamestation


I've been looking at other jobsites. But I will take a lot at that one right now. Thank you Shell. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Cillah

Just want to add the pet shop job is ideal but I need more hours than that a week until Martin can get more hours at work. Still going to call them tomorrow. Thank you !


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Just want to add the pet shop job is ideal but I need more hours than that a week until Martin can get more hours at work. Still going to call them tomorrow. Thank you !


 
I never looked at the job description so I didnt know what the hours were.


----------



## tomwilson

i think jaime has been killed


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I never looked at the job description so I didnt know what the hours were.


Oh no that's fine. It was a big help and I am going to enquire tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

cold baths ^^


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> cold baths ^^


 you're mum put you in a cold bath as punnishment


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> cold baths ^^


I can't stand cold baths or showers :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: poor jaime being sent to bed at 12


lol yeah as if 


tomwilson said:


> you're mum put you in a cold bath as punnishment


nope i had one cos i was too hot 


Cillah said:


> I can't stand cold baths or showers :gasp:


but they are lovely not freezing cold,i have a little warm in but colder than the air


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol yeah as if
> 
> nope i had one cos i was too hot
> 
> but they are lovely not freezing cold,i have a little warm in but colder than the air


Nah I'm a big wuss. Even when it's over 40C I hate getting in the pool because the water is cold and it feels horrible! I have my shower on almost as hot as it goes and Martin can't stand it. So he always has to change so it's only warm. I pay him out about it all of the time :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone finally got to sit down at last, been busy all day and its so damn hot here and yet where i am going to on saturday had the hotest day of the year yesterday at over 30 degrees and it will probably be like that when we get up there too so dreading the heat love GRavesend ti was hotter there than in the med yesterday lol. Have got most of my packing sorted and done then cooked spag bol for dinner. 
I think Dante has been attacked by the dog that is allowed to stray everywhere tonight, he came in without being called and has one eye partially closed, His eye seems ok but he has slight sweeling of his face and his neck seems painful and his mood is foul so not letting anyone go near him at all. i have checked him over have the scratches to prove it lol and there seems to be no open wounds and his third eyelid is not out of place so letting him settle now have spoken to the vets and they sa to keep an eye on him and take him down in the morning unless he takes a turn for the worse


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone finally got to sit down at last, been busy all day and its so damn hot here and yet where i am going to on saturday had the hotest day of the year yesterday at over 30 degrees and it will probably be like that when we get up there too so dreading the heat love GRavesend ti was hotter there than in the med yesterday lol. Have got most of my packing sorted and done then cooked spag bol for dinner.
> I think Dante has been attacked by the dog that is allowed to stray everywhere tonight, he came in without being called and has one eye partially closed, His eye seems ok but he has slight sweeling of his face and his neck seems painful and his mood is foul so not letting anyone go near him at all. i have checked him over have the scratches to prove it lol and there seems to be no open wounds and his third eyelid is not out of place so letting him settle now have spoken to the vets and they sa to keep an eye on him and take him down in the morning unless he takes a turn for the worse


 

Hi Sammy, thats awful poor Dante, can you see any bite wounds and have you checked to see if he has frayed claws?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone finally got to sit down at last, been busy all day and its so damn hot here and yet where i am going to on saturday had the hotest day of the year yesterday at over 30 degrees and it will probably be like that when we get up there too so dreading the heat love GRavesend ti was hotter there than in the med yesterday lol. Have got most of my packing sorted and done then cooked spag bol for dinner.
> I think Dante has been attacked by the dog that is allowed to stray everywhere tonight, he came in without being called and has one eye partially closed, His eye seems ok but he has slight sweeling of his face and his neck seems painful and his mood is foul so not letting anyone go near him at all. i have checked him over have the scratches to prove it lol and there seems to be no open wounds and his third eyelid is not out of place so letting him settle now have spoken to the vets and they sa to keep an eye on him and take him down in the morning unless he takes a turn for the worse


awww poor guy


Cillah said:


> Nah I'm a big wuss. Even when it's over 40C I hate getting in the pool because the water is cold and it feels horrible! I have my shower on almost as hot as it goes and Martin can't stand it. So he always has to change so it's only warm. I pay him out about it all of the time :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I havelooked him over and cant see any actual bite wounds which is hopefully a good thing I know he will of given this dog a run for its money as he is a no nonsense cat his claws are not frayed at all hence why i think the dog rather than a car as we live on a quiet part of an estate with no through traffic only a car park.This dog has had a go at him before and came off worst as Dante doesnt back down and isnt afraid which is a worry we had hoped this dog was rehomed as it was taken by the dog warden last week as he is allowed to just roam but tonight he was back again


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell, poor Elise
> There are worse things than having a downs baby, I used to look after downs kids and loved them to bits as they seem to all have a brilliant sense of humour


I know that and actually so does she as she's been working voluntarily with Mencap teenagers for the last 2 years, but given the choice I don't think she wanted to have one, not because she couldn't cope with it, but because of the worry about it growing up and what would happen if they died before him/her! 


Cillah said:


> I've already told Martin if we were told early enough and it was still safe to do so I'd want to terminate. I honestly don't think I could deal with that and I know it's horrid but.. =/
> 
> Martin says he'd keep it though.


Elise decided that when she was told that it was a possibility, but the problem is she keeps being shown this tiny baby growing inside her on the scan, with its little arms and legs waving - she said today she could actually see the nose and the fingers and of course she can now feel it moving, so each day it gets harder for her to consider not having it.


----------



## feorag

Just read your post about Dante, Sammy - got interrupted when I was typing my last post!

Sorry to hear about Dante and I hope he's OK.

Can the dog warden not be phoned again about this dog. If the warden has given it back to the owners, then he needs to know that they are still allowing it to roam!

By the way Baby Blackbird




















However, Barry went out after I took these to have a look and see how 'he' was. He'd retreated further back into the bush, so Barry went in a bit closer to check he was OK and this is what he came into the house looking like! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

EWWWWWWWWW poor Barry hate spiders lol 
I am going ot give the dog warden a ring tomorrow they wont be there now, mores the pity as i have a feeling his owners are going to let him roam at night now instead of during the day. This dog is such a pain to b ehonest and I have had alot of run ins with its owners who are alcohol and drug dependant and really dont care about him When the dog warden took him last time he was seriously dehydrated and extremely thin yet they still let him go back to these people which is just typical


----------



## Amalthea

Awww cute baby bird and baby spiders!! 

How heartbreaking for Elise... 

Cilla, I just cleaned out the meece and had a look at babies. The only satin so far (have some that don't have fur yet) is a boy. He is very cute, but I'll let ya know if some of the pinkies turn out to be satin.


----------



## Shell195

Cute fledgling they always look a bit comical:flrt:

Spiderman Barry:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Spiderman Barry:lol2:


:lol2: I'll tell him that when he comes back with the dog!

Jen, picky brains time again! If I get these baby ratties from Neil and I work at introducing them to my boys, I'm hoping it won't take long, but how long would it be before I would know it's *not* going to work??? Any ideas???

My plan is to introduce in the bath, as I've seen people suggest. Put the new boys in a cage alongside my boys so they can interact with bars between them, maybe swap cages around so they spend time in each other's cages etc. Does that sound right? Any other suggestions??


----------



## Amalthea

If these babies are small enough, what I would do is give all of them a bath together with some baby shampoo and then let them mingle while drying off. USUALLY they get too into cleaning eachother that they don't notice who they're cleaning and they are fine after that. Put them into a completely clean cage with new hammocks and bedding and then just keep a close eye on things. I can't really give you a timescale, because I have always gotten it to work. 

Am gonna head off to bed in a bit... Big day tomorrow!  Getting my cleavage done first thing in the morning!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> If these babies are small enough, what I would do is give all of them a bath together with some baby shampoo and then let them mingle while drying off. USUALLY they get too into cleaning eachother that they don't notice who they're cleaning and they are fine after that. Put them into a completely clean cage with new hammocks and bedding and then just keep a close eye on things. I can't really give you a timescale, because I have always gotten it to work.
> 
> Am gonna head off to bed in a bit... Big day tomorrow!  Getting my cleavage done first thing in the morning!!!


 



*OUCH:gasp:*


----------



## ami_j

night jen 
my males have always just accepted new babies straight off, i would open the cage and let the boys come to be and sniff the babies,and they would grab them and clean them and let them into the cage. 
the slighter older males i introed, the only reason there was a problem is because the new males were fearful of my current ones,and i free ranged them together and they slotted in...expect flipping,cleaning and some squeaking,babies dont take kindly to being told they arent the boss sometimes :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> night jen
> my males have always just accepted new babies straight off, i would open the cage and let the boys come to be and sniff the babies,and they would grab them and clean them and let them into the cage.
> the slighter older males i introed, the only reason there was a problem is because the new males were fearful of my current ones,and i free ranged them together and they slotted in...expect flipping,cleaning and some squeaking,babies dont take kindly to being told they arent the boss sometimes :lol2:


 
Im crap at introducing rats which is why I now have 3 huge cages containing 2,4 and 2:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im crap at introducing rats which is why I now have 3 huge cages containing 2,4 and 2:lol2:


:lol2:
i tend to see how they are at first, older males need freeranging but babies just go straight in,had more issues with the girls with babies than the boys, they just grab em,clean em,and let them go on their way to explore :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Dante really is not happy he is having a go at the dogs which to me says it was definately that damn dog that had a go at him. His left eye is definately swollen but it is now open 3/4 of the way but he doesnt want to be touched or have anyone near him I am close to tears as I hate the thought of him being hurt and not being able to do anything about it.He is attacking the kitten to which is not his normal behaviour at all but he hates being shut in a room on his own so cant shut him away for his own sake Think I will take him to the vets tomorrow which he absolutely hates just to be sure he is ok. Mind you he still has his appetite which i suppose is a good sign


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> i tend to see how they are at first, older males need freeranging but babies just go straight in,had more issues with the girls with babies than the boys, they just grab em,clean em,and let them go on their way to explore :lol2:


 
My 2 original boys were free ranged with similar aged ones over a couple of weeks and all was fine, I put them in a new cage and all hell let loose they were rolling round and drawing blood. the 3 rex kittens I got were introduced in a similar way and touch wood besides an odd dominance roll they have been fine but the naked kitten I introduced got badly beaten so now he lives with another naked boy but even they have odd fights and draw blood:bash: I bought the double aviary as I wanted them all to live happily but its never going to happen as the 2 black berkies are nearly 2 and Rolo is probably over that now


----------



## feorag

Thanks girls - sounds about what I was planning. Neil has e-mailed me tonight to say that they've reached the weight that he won't let them go before they reach it (does that make sense :crazy

Problem is that I wasn't anticipating them being ready before another week or so, so I haven't ordered a cage for them yet.

I found one with a 2 day delivery, but the rat cage calculator says that it isn't suitable for adult rats but would be OK for babies, but I'm worried about getting it in case they don't get on and then I have to keep them in it as adults.

The problem being that if they do get on, then the idea is that the cage will go in the loft until the next time I need it and so it needs to be a certgain size to fit through the loft hatch! :roll:

My Tom Rat which is 50cm deep just won't quite go through, so it will have to be smaller than that! I'm looking at "The Haven" which the rat cage calculator says will house 3 rats, but which is narrow enough to fit through the hatch.

Anyway Barry's long gone to bed, so I'm off now too! Good night!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My 2 original boys were free ranged with similar aged ones over a couple of weeks and all was fine, I put them in a new cage and all hell let loose they were rolling round and drawing blood. the 3 rex kittens I got were introduced in a similar way and touch wood besides an odd dominance roll they have been fine but the naked kitten I introduced got badly beaten so now he lives with another naked boy but even they have odd fights and draw blood:bash: I bought the double aviary as I wanted them all to live happily but its never going to happen as the 2 black berkies are nearly 2 and Rolo is probably over that now



yeah i occasionally hear mine having a bit of a scrap,they are never injured,its always felix winding trouble up,though trouble got his revenge by flipping him and weeing on him :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Night Eileen


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen

Sammy cats that are in pain always act like this, fingers crossed all goes well at the vets tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks girls - sounds about what I was planning. Neil has e-mailed me tonight to say that they've reached the weight that he won't let them go before they reach it (does that make sense :crazy
> 
> Problem is that I wasn't anticipating them being ready before another week or so, so I haven't ordered a cage for them yet.
> 
> I found one with a 2 day delivery, but the rat cage calculator says that it isn't suitable for adult rats but would be OK for babies, but I'm worried about getting it in case they don't get on and then I have to keep them in it as adults.
> 
> The problem being that if they do get on, then the idea is that the cage will go in the loft until the next time I need it and so it needs to be a certgain size to fit through the loft hatch! :roll:
> 
> My Tom Rat which is 50cm deep just won't quite go through, so it will have to be smaller than that! I'm looking at "The Haven" which the rat cage calculator says will house 3 rats, but which is narrow enough to fit through the hatch.
> 
> Anyway Barry's long gone to bed, so I'm off now too! Good night!


dont wory ,its unlikey that it wont work 
night eileen


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> yeah i occasionally hear mine having a bit of a scrap,they are never injured,its always felix winding trouble up,though trouble got his revenge by flipping him and weeing on him :lol2:


Rolo my hooded boy is a dominant boy as is Minty my blue hooded rex so they are always trying to pin each other, silly boys


----------



## sammy1969

Thanx Shell i know I am being over sensitive but they are my babies and i hate them being in pain even though he can be a little sod at the best of times he is my little sod lol. I just hope he forgive sme for taking him to the vets lol as last time it took three days for him to talk to me


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Thanx Shell i know I am being over sensitive but they are my babies and i hate them being in pain even though he can be a little sod at the best of times he is my little sod lol. I just hope he forgive sme for taking him to the vets lol as last time it took three days for him to talk to me


 
Im sure he will be fine, its horrid seeing a much loved pet so upset


----------



## sammy1969

It sure is and i am such a softie when it comes to my animals mind oyu he has gone into the bedroom and curled up on my bed so everyone else is now in here with us which is a nice change as usually they have all disappeared by now so when we go to go to bed we have to fight for room on our bed lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Rolo my hooded boy is a dominant boy as is Minty my blue hooded rex so they are always trying to pin each other, silly boys


they can be so silly,trouble is a fair boss lol and all except felix respect him.
lola is my boss in the girls but asher very much wants to be ,her and venus were always very spiteful and bossy with babies


sammy1969 said:


> Thanx Shell i know I am being over sensitive but they are my babies and i hate them being in pain even though he can be a little sod at the best of times he is my little sod lol. I just hope he forgive sme for taking him to the vets lol as last time it took three days for him to talk to me


oh bless him he wil forgive you


----------



## Shell195

Im off to feed the baby hogs then its bed for me as Im at the sanctuary tomorrow. Night x


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im off to feed the baby hogs then its bed for me as Im at the sanctuary tomorrow. Night x


night shell 


sammy1969 said:


> Night Shell


so your the person to beat tonight then :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Looks like it lol mind oyu that wont be too hard lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Looks like it lol mind oyu that wont be too hard lol


lol i bet col pops up soon


----------



## sammy1969

Dunno he didnt last night whic was strange


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Dunno he didnt last night whic was strange


ooo i might have a chance than lmao


----------



## sammy1969

Anything is possible is Tom not on then either


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ooo i might have a chance than lmao


 i'm still in the running:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ahhhh I wondered where oyu were hi hun


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Ahhhh I wondered where oyu were hi hun


 hello was watching the lost world


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh not a film i really like lol which is strange I know


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh not a film i really like lol which is strange I know


 i watch it more for chldhood memories tbh


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i watch certain films for that reason toolol not coz they are particularly good


----------



## ami_j

tom go to bed lol


----------



## sammy1969

LOL now Jaimi thats not nice


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> LOL now Jaimi thats not nice


being nice doesnt win does it


----------



## sammy1969

Thats very true lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> tom go to bed lol


 NO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thats very true lol


he knows im messing anyway 


or am i :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Just uploading some pics for oyu to see of lilac siamese males updated ones of babies they are just getting fuzzy lol and markings coming through and if you are realy good will show you Glyn in drag lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Just uploading some pics for oyu to see of lilac siamese males updated ones of babies they are just getting fuzzy lol and markings coming through and if you are realy good will show you Glyn in drag lol


haha awesome 
cant find any pics of lilac siamese on that site so will be interesting to see them


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> haha awesome
> cant find any pics of lilac siamese on that site so will be interesting to see them


 what are you 2 up to


----------



## sammy1969

Ok pics as promised first the lilac siames boys then the babies sorry for pic quality of boys but they wont keep still and light wasnt very good but they are defo lilacs









This is Rus of Cerberus lol










Cerber is at the back Rus at front










Cerber again










And again the two together


























and the babies enjoy


----------



## tomwilson

lovely rodents sammy


----------



## ami_j

awwwww


----------



## sammy1969

Fank ooo lol The babies are so sweet looks like there may be a sable in there and a couple of dominant spots but I am sure Jaimi will be able to tell me more


----------



## ami_j

looking at them id say the silvery ones are greys like dad
none have a gingery hint...so im going to hazard that dad carries cream cos of the lighter ones...if thats the case the darker one could be a sable  the lighter ones could still go gingery though how old are they? 
and no ,none look domspot to me theres one that looks possibly banded might just be shadows thogh


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> looking at them id say the silvery ones are greys like dad
> none have a gingery hint...so im going to hazard that dad carries cream cos of the lighter ones...if thats the case the darker one could be a sable  the lighter ones could still go gingery though how old are they?
> and no ,none look domspot to me theres one that looks possibly banded might just be shadows thogh


 the one furthest to the left looks like it might have some spotting i reckon the pales will be cream


----------



## sammy1969

I wondered if the lighter ones were going to be cream too lol there is one that seems to have spots on it but it hasnt shown up too well in the pics but will have to see if it stays that way or if it is just my eyes lol. THey were born last wednesday night thursday morning so are roughly 6 days old


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> the one furthest to the left looks like it might have some spotting i reckon the pales will be cream


where? its not marked :\ dom spots are similar to torts in which they are speckled or have blazes


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I wondered if the lighter ones were going to be cream too lol there is one that seems to have spots on it but it hasnt shown up too well in the pics but will have to see if it stays that way or if it is just my eyes lol. THey were born last wednesday night thursday morning so are roughly 6 days old


see how it goes once their pigment is fully through


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> where? its not marked :\ dom spots are similar to torts in which they are speckled or have blazes


 i've never seen a baby one but it looks a little freckly to me


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i've never seen a baby one but it looks a little freckly to me


dom spots arent just freckly ,they normally have patches 
they may well grow up and get some white on them ,they have no pigment marks for it atm though ,its a wait and see job


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit i havent seen a dom spot as a baby so i have no idea i know one looks a bit speckled lol Jaimi do you think the mottly ones will be grey or some other colour ie the ones that are next to the one Tom mentioned


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I must admit i havent seen a dom spot as a baby so i have no idea i know one looks a bit speckled lol Jaimi do you think the mottly ones will be grey or some other colour ie the ones that are next to the one Tom mentioned


theres one that looks a bit mottley in the middle ,pos could be a very low white dom spot. give it a few more days and get some pics will be easier then,but if any are i dont see them having much white on them
the darker ones could be the umbrous silvers and the light the normal silvers...or light grey and silver grey are both semi dominant there might be a mix in there


----------



## ami_j

right i have to be up early for my pet food coming so i bid you both goodnight


----------



## sammy1969

OOOOO exciting lol mind you from saturday i wont be able to get pic of them for two weeks sulks as i wont be here but have said to my home sitter that once they get to the stage where they are exploring on there own she can handle them but not before as dont want mum to hurt them so will take pics the night before i go and then when i come back. Mind you she is the owner of the dad so i know she will be good with them.
Night Jaimi


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> OOOOO exciting lol mind you from saturday i wont be able to get pic of them for two weeks sulks as i wont be here but have said to my home sitter that once they get to the stage where they are exploring on there own she can handle them but not before as dont want mum to hurt them so will take pics the night before i go and then when i come back. Mind you she is the owner of the dad so i know she will be good with them.
> Night Jaimi


awesome  
yeah once their eyes open should be fine


----------



## sammy1969

Cool thats what i have said ot her basically


----------



## sammy1969

YOu still here Tom


----------



## temerist

morning everyone, been doing some home checks and OMG some of the sites ive seen over the last few days, makes you loose all faith in humanity


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, Ian! That bad, eh??


----------



## temerist

oh god some of them i wouldnt put in charge of a bloody goldfish let alone a dog


----------



## Amalthea

It really makes you wonder about those we share a genome with, doesn't it?!?


----------



## temerist

just feel ive had a such a wasted few days, might have to start finding other people to do home checks if i can


----------



## Amalthea

Am getting ready to go get my cleavage pierced!!


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Am getting ready to go get my cleavage pierced!!


 
that cant be what i think you mean ................. surely :gasp:

actually edit that i bet it is what i think it is, my daughter has hers done lol

i dont think you should do it


----------



## Amalthea

I've wanted it done for several years now  Tis my burpday pressy from Gary  

This is what I'm having done (although, I've got a lot more cleavage!):


----------



## temerist

that looks different to my daughters same place but hers is like a bar with a ball on either end that goes in then out of the skin if that makes sence


----------



## temerist

this is what hers is like










never enjoyed a google search so much lol


----------



## Cillah

They both look painful to me =o


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, mine's a dermal anchor  Just one ball


----------



## feorag

Morning you two, as you are the only ones on line at the minute! :lol2:

ETA: Oops, sorry Cilla, I now see you've come on line to, so morning to you too!

Ian I know what you mean about losing faith in people. What is so sad is that not everyone will homecheck those people and they'll end up getting a dog from somewhere, won't they! :gasp:

Jen good luck today, but I'm still trying to understand why you would want to have that done! It's making me squirm thinking about it! :lol2:

Going back to your advice about the rats. When you say you bath them all together do you do that straight away, or do you keep the new rats separate from the existing rats until they've settled a bit and got used to you? Then do you put them in the bath?

Or do you put them in separate cages next to each other so they can see each other and learn to recognise each other, before you bath them? I'm just worried about stressing them too much.


----------



## temerist

EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN ...........................
































has been tagged :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning Eileen 

You must be excited to get your rats soon . Once you've got the introduction advice down pat . I can't get mine off from Neil until August but he knows that. But today I am focusing on job hunting. Applying to everything I can online and tomorrow I am going to go around Ashton handing my CV in to anyone and everyone. Hopefully at least one person will be interested.. 

Martin also gets his blood tests tomorrow, which is a start. He was vomiting blood up last night. But he didn't seem to bothered. I was though.. So hopefully maybe they will say there is something wrong with him.


----------



## Shell195

Morning everyone Im off to the sanctuary in a minute.I feel fed up today but dont know why, probably just tired
Jen hope your anchor isnt to painful
Cilla good luck with the job hunting
Eileen what you up to today?
Ian you really need to get homecheckers, I will give you a website that will help you find some people to do the further ones

ETA http://www.forum.animallifelineuk.org/


----------



## Amalthea

I would keep them in cages next to eachother for a couple days and swap hammocks around, so they get used to eachother's scents. And then bath them all together


----------



## temerist

thanks shell that would be great

jen are you getting your nipples pierced aswell?

i still dont think you should get the cleavage done :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> thanks shell that would be great
> 
> *jen are you getting your nipples pierced aswell?*
> 
> i still dont think you should get the cleavage done :lol2:


Hell no :lol2: My Mom has hers done *shudders*


----------



## temerist

there is alot of downsides with having ur cleavage peirced :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Is there? *lol* Am heading out now.... If ya wanna tell me all about those downsides, post on facebook, cuz that goes to my phone


----------



## temerist

hmmm probably not the best idea to post what i was thinking all over facebook :lol2:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN ...........................
> 
> has been tagged :whistling2:


:lol2: Should that not read "Eileen needs to be spanked"? I wonder what makes Sammy and I 'special' :lol2:


Cillah said:


> You must be excited to get your rats soon . Once you've got the introduction advice down pat . I can't get mine off from Neil until August but he knows that. But today I am focusing on job hunting. Applying to everything I can online and tomorrow I am going to go around Ashton handing my CV in to anyone and everyone. Hopefully at least one person will be interested..
> 
> Martin also gets his blood tests tomorrow, which is a start. He was vomiting blood up last night. But he didn't seem to bothered. I was though.. So hopefully maybe they will say there is something wrong with him.


I'm so pleased that something's going to be done about Martin - it's definitely not normal to vomit blood and it needs to be sorted.

Good luck in the job search! 


Shell195 said:


> Morning everyone Im off to the sanctuary in a minute.I feel fed up today but dont know why, probably just tired
> Eileen what you up to today?


Sorry to hear you're fed up today - maybe you're picking up vibes from me as your clone! :lol2: 
Wonder what you'll come home with today? :whistling2:

Don't know what we're doing today - Barry was suggesting going to look at hoovers and cookers cos ours are on their last legs! *yawn*


Amalthea said:


> I would keep them in cages next to eachother for a couple days and swap hammocks around, so they get used to eachother's scents. And then bath them all together


Yes, that makes perfect sense and what I was planning to do. Thought I might swap them over for a while every day so that they can really pick up each other's smell. Then I'll disinfect the big cage and put it outside to really try and remove all the smells and see how they go together.

I'm hoping that because the babies are young that they'll get on well together and I presume if I see wrestling and stuff that'd be OK. What about the first night - if everything seems to be OK should I leave them together, or should I separate them again because I won't be there to supervise?

Sorry for all the questions, but really *need* this to work!! :blush:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: Should that not read "Eileen needs to be spanked"? I wonder what makes Sammy and I 'special' :lol2:
> I'm so pleased that something's going to be done about Martin - it's definitely not normal to vomit blood and it needs to be sorted.
> 
> Good luck in the job search!
> Sorry to hear you're fed up today - maybe you're picking up vibes from me as your clone! :lol2:
> Wonder what you'll come home with today? :whistling2:
> 
> Don't know what we're doing today - Barry was suggesting going to look at hoovers and cookers cos ours are on their last legs! *yawn*
> Yes, that makes perfect sense and what I was planning to do. Thought I might swap them over for a while every day so that they can really pick up each other's smell. Then I'll disinfect the big cage and put it outside to really try and remove all the smells and see how they go together.
> 
> I'm hoping that because the babies are young that they'll get on well together and I presume if I see wrestling and stuff that'd be OK. What about the first night - if everything seems to be OK should I leave them together, or should I separate them again because I won't be there to supervise?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but really *need* this to work!! :blush:


id start the intro early in the day, then if all is well they can be left overnight. i got told that removing them just resets any working out that they have done. i had one bad intro but the male causing the problems i think had neurological problems as he still caused problems when neutered ,it wasnt typical dominance.
is it the rexes your getting?


----------



## feorag

Thanks Jaime. I'm definitely getting the dumbo rex and told Neil I would like one of the other 3 blue boys and have left it to him to choose the most outgoing.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks Jaime. I'm definitely getting the dumbo rex and told Neil I would like one of the other 3 blue boys and have left it to him to choose the most outgoing.


 cant wait to see pics ,baby rats are the cutest!


----------



## tomwilson

i've been cleaning out the kitchen and the coal shed today, and i've got to go to work for a stock take at 6:whip:


----------



## Cillah

I've just applied for two jobs and handing in my CV at three more places tomorrow. As well as what other places we see fit while out.. Hope sometimes comes of that. =D


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I've just applied for two jobs and handing in my CV at three more places tomorrow. As well as what other places we see fit while out.. Hope sometimes comes of that. =D


 good luck cilla well i'm off tom do stock take see you later guys


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> good luck cilla well i'm off tom do stock take see you later guys


Thank you


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> hmmm probably not the best idea to post what i was thinking all over facebook :lol2:


*lol* I really couldn't care less what you posted all over facebook :lol2: I'm not particularly prudish :whistling2:



feorag said:


> I'm hoping that because the babies are young that they'll get on well together and I presume if I see wrestling and stuff that'd be OK. What about the first night - if everything seems to be OK should I leave them together, or should I separate them again because I won't be there to supervise?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but really *need* this to work!! :blush:





ami_j said:


> id start the intro early in the day, then if all is well they can be left overnight. i got told that removing them just resets any working out that they have done. i had one bad intro but the male causing the problems i think had neurological problems as he still caused problems when neutered ,it wasnt typical dominance.
> is it the rexes your getting?


*points up* What she said! :2thumb:



Cillah said:


> I've just applied for two jobs and handing in my CV at three more places tomorrow. As well as what other places we see fit while out.. Hope sometimes comes of that. =D


Good luck, Cilla!! I've got everything crossed for ya!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Forgot to post a picture of my new piercing  I love it!!! It hurt when she was making the hole (so to speak), but after that it was just a little tender. I couldn't even feel her put the anchor in. And it doesn't hurt at all now.


----------



## freekygeeky

got the ball photos through the post yesterday 
sorry about the flash

p.s i was rather drunk


----------



## Amalthea

Great pics, Gina!!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone
Hope everyone i having a good day, Nice pics Gina. Jen the piercing looks good. 
Eileen did you see the pics of the lilac siamese boys i posted last night for oyu and Jaimi and the updated ones of the babies?
Dante is ok today no permenant damge although he is sore defo a dog attack from what i was told today by vet and today he is stayng very close to home not wanting to go out unless we are with him as the dog was just bought back by the police with its very drunk owner yet again, I was just getting back from walking the dogs and DAnte when they came back and they had to come and ask me forthe proper details of our address and they commented onthe fact my dogs went mad when they had this dog with them but when they didnt they were like two totally different animals so explained to them why and they weren't pleased or surprised either.
Stillhave some packing to do and have to make arrangements to go clip my sisters shitzu tomoorow


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I didnt come home with ANYTHING new:lol2:

Gina fab pics:no1:

Jen that looks great and sort of draws the eye:lol2:

Cilla fingers crossed

Ian I added the link to the post about the animal lifeline site do you need it again?


----------



## Cillah

Thank you. I called the pet shop up and they said they had no jobs but to hand in a CV so I am going to hand one in there, Pets at Home and Game tomorrow as well as other places. Martin sent a CV to somewhere strange for me today and I sent one to a receptionist at a Vet practice. Not sure if I will get any but I need to keep trying. =/

Gina you're really pretty 

And on the hedgehog front. That albino has been reserved by someone else but I have found a really nice lady on here who breeds and always gets albinos and I think I prefer her anyway =D.


----------



## sammy1969

Anyone know how dangerous charcoal is for hamsters ?


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx Shell  I love it!!!

I wouldn't think charcoal would be too bad.... It doesn't hurt other animals, so I don't see why it'd hurt hamsters. It's used and a bonding agent for poisonings.

Good luck, Cilla!! I've got everything crossed you're able to find something asap


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Jen i am panicking waiting for vets to call back I knew it is used fro overdoses etc but not sure how much she has eaten as the little minx has escaped her tank leaving 9 babies behind lol she has made a little nest in Glyns art materials an chewed all his willow charcoal


----------



## Amalthea

I wouldn't worry too much. I'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## sammy1969

I swear my pets are going to be the death of me lol what wiht Dante and now Whispa I am sure it is a conspiracy as they dont want us to go away on Saturday
Just heard fromt he vets who also says she should be ok but to keep an eye on her and if anything happens get her up there tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I swear my pets are going to be the death of me lol what wiht Dante and now Whispa I am sure it is a conspiracy as they dont want us to go away on Saturday
> Just heard fromt he vets who also says she should be ok but to keep an eye on her and if anything happens get her up there tomorrow


 

How is Dante today?


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> How is Dante


Took hi to the vets to be checked over and he is fine. The vet thinks he was attacked by dog too but not too badly but may of been caught by his eye which actually looks normal today. SO gave him antibiotic jab just to be on the safe side so he hates me now. He is staying close to home not wanting to go out unless we are with him which is not like him at all. When we came home we took him and the two dogs out and on way back in the dog that we think attacked him was brought back by the police and he ran which just confirmed it all for me. MY dogs also went mad on seeing this dog but when the police came back out they sw my dogs being so differnet they actually commented on it so i explained the history and they were not surprised at all


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Took hi to the vets to be checked over and he is fine. The vet thinks he was attacked by dog too but not too badly but may of been caught by his eye which actually looks normal today. SO gave him antibiotic jab just to be on the safe side so he hates me now. He is staying close to home not wanting to go out unless we are with him which is not like him at all. When we came home we took him and the two dogs out and on way back in the dog that we think attacked him was brought back by the police and he ran which just confirmed it all for me. MY dogs also went mad on seeing this dog but when the police came back out they sw my dogs being so differnet they actually commented on it so i explained the history and they were not surprised at all


 

Great news about Dante:2thumb: Its a shame something cant be done about the womanwith the out of control dog


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Great pics, Gina!!





Shell195 said:


> Gina fab pics:no1:





Cillah said:


> Gina you're really pretty


THANKYOU!!!

I was very tipsy when that pic was taken! lol


----------



## feorag

Cilla, I really hope that you get some success in your search for a job! :2thumb:

Shame about your hog being booked, but maybe it was meant to be?

Jen, your piercing actually looks very nice and now everyone's gonna look at yer tits to try and work out how it's attached! :lol2:

Great pics Gina! :2thumb:

Sammy, yes I saw your photos, I mut have forgotten to comment, unfortunately when all you night owls come on and post so many pages I forget what I've read by the time I come to post! :lol2: they look lovely I must say - like I said when I had Gerbils you could only get agouti, plain and simple - nothing else!

I'm pleased Dante is Ok today, but really he had a very lucky escape!

We've been out looking at hoovers, ovens and dishwashers as our are almost all on their last legs - still working, but it's just a matter of time! We bought a new dishwasher - coming next Wednesday, but nothing else - yet. I know I can get the Dyson we looked at cheaper on the 'net. Not sure about the oven.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Have you seen? That guy with the puppies that caused mayhem on here cos he 'did away' with the sick puppy and all hell broke loose, has just uploaded an advert offering them for sale! :gasp:

F*cking Hell - what a nerve!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Well the dog and her have been reported loads of times and the dog warden have picked up this dog at least 4 times i know of but they still let them have it back despite the fact that they always let it run wild.
YOu should see the girls Eillen i have a white a pale cream and a black I lost my lilac girl

Yes i did Eileen i couldnt beleive it either


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou elieen!


----------



## Shell195

I saw the advert and was that shocked I never replied:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

You too huh I was the same Shell


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Well the dog and her have been reported loads of times and the dog warden have picked up this dog at least 4 times i know of but they still let them have it back despite the fact that they always let it run wild.
> YOu should see the girls Eillen i have a white a pale cream and a black I lost my lilac girl
> 
> Yes i did Eileen i couldnt beleive it either


could you not "make it disapear",to someone who will care for it...


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> could you not "make it disapear",to someone who will care for it...


I've wondered that too Jaime!

Sammy, I simply can't believe that they take the dog and keep handing it back! Are they not getting the message that it isn't being cared for??


----------



## sammy1969

WE have tried but they always seem to get it back we have tried RSPCA and dog warden but i cant have the dog in the flat as it attacks cats and the other personwho could help has a dog that hates it too as does most of the dogs round here and it has bitten at least 3 people but nothing is ever doen coz they have issues


----------



## sammy1969

They dont seem to be Eileen i mean the last time it was picked up it was severely underweight and suffering from dehydration and yet three days later it was back ewith a collar this time admittedly but that was two days ago and already it has attacked Dante, my neighbours dog, and been returned with its owner to the flat by police, i mean when are they going to work it out, today the police had to use a belt as a lead as it didnt have one of its own and askme for address details as she couldnt tell them she was that drunk or high not sure which


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> WE have tried but they always seem to get it back we have tried RSPCA and dog warden but i cant have the dog in the flat as it attacks cats and the other personwho could help has a dog that hates it too as does most of the dogs round here and it has bitten at least 3 people but nothing is ever doen coz they have issues


no i mean, it "wonders off" into someones car:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Well it has once lol but it escaped and came back here it jumped a six foot fence to do it oo


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Well it has once lol but it escaped and came back here it jumped a six foot fence to do it oo


im being too subtle lol 
what i mean is you arrange for someone to nap the dog and take it away and give it a proper home


----------



## sammy1969

I did lol but it escaped the back garden and came back


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I did lol but it escaped the back garden and came back


that sucks


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah it does as i think it could be a lovely dog given the right owners but where he is now he has no hope
I have lost one of the babies she put it in her cheek pouch and it suffocated think she was trying to take it to the new nest she made outside her tank whenshe escaped i am well gutted as it was one of the pale ones


----------



## ditta

well portugal, my other team have lost in the footie:whip:

coffybean is spinning, cat is swimming and im not:lol2:


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah it does as i think it could be a lovely dog given the right owners but where he is now he has no hope
> I have lost one of the babies she put it in her cheek pouch and it suffocated think she was trying to take it to the new nest she made outside her tank whenshe escaped i am well gutted as it was one of the pale ones


 oh no sammy thats sad


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, your piercing actually looks very nice and now everyone's gonna look at yer tits to try and work out how it's attached!


 
*giggles* I've already gotten a few stares!! :whistling2::lol2:

Just went and saw The Collector...... Now, I usually like scary movies, but this was just yucky. I actually turned away several times and may have squealed a bit. :blush: It wasn't scary, just icky!!!!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah it does as i think it could be a lovely dog given the right owners but where he is now he has no hope
> I have lost one of the babies she put it in her cheek pouch and it suffocated think she was trying to take it to the new nest she made outside her tank whenshe escaped i am well gutted as it was one of the pale ones


aww thats really sad 


ditta said:


> well portugal, my other team have lost in the footie:whip:
> 
> coffybean is spinning, cat is swimming and im not:lol2:


japan lost too


----------



## sammy1969

Ty Ditta and Jaimi i cant beleive it i didnt think they put babies into their pouches but she had two in hers one on each side the other one seems fine though


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, and just to add to the great burpday....... I entered a competition a few weeks ago to win an autograph by one of the Twilight cast (a smaller character), and I got word today that I won!


----------



## sammy1969

Congrats Jen


----------



## Shell195

Jammy Jen:2thumb:

Sammy thats really sad 


I must get some up to date photos of Hettie hog she is getting big now and is lapping and eating, she cant half move fast as well:lol2: VERY cute baby:flrt: The other baby I took in is doing really well too, shes eating for England and has doubled in weight:no1:


----------



## sammy1969

AWWW cant wait Shell glad she is doing so well


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news, Shell!!


----------



## sammy1969

I have to chuckle as Whispa has put all the babies in her food pot and has gone ot sleep curled up in it with them it is so sweet


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I have to chuckle as Whispa has put all the babies in her food pot and has gone ot sleep curled up in it with them it is so sweet


bless her ,could anything of spooked her ,cos she seems to want to keep moving them? it could also be the heat


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

coffybean likes boobies just like her mummy


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> coffybean likes boobies just like her mummy
> image


LOl were the nachoes good lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> LOl were the nachoes good lol


 
what nachos?:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> bless her ,could anything of spooked her ,cos she seems to want to keep moving them? it could also be the heat


not sure wat may of spooked her i am thinkin hte heat as it has been so hot agian today and the fact she managed to escape through her lid once again SHe has had nice cold carrot today so hopefully it will help as she chews everything


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what nachos?:whistling2:


THe yummy ones lol


----------



## Amalthea

What a cute picture!!! Boobies are God's pillows, dontcha know *lol*


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> not sure wat may of spooked her i am thinkin hte heat as it has been so hot agian today and the fact she managed to escape through her lid once again SHe has had nice cold carrot today so hopefully it will help as she chews everything


bless her 
she knows best ,she knows where to put them lol


----------



## sammy1969

So i have been told lol 
Yeah true jus thtink its cute the way she has fitted herself into the bowl lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> So i have been told lol
> Yeah true jus thtink its cute the way she has fitted herself into the bowl lol


lol they can fit in teeny tiny spaces


----------



## sammy1969

Cant they just lol the gap she escaped from was less than an inch and yet she still got through it


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Cant they just lol the gap she escaped from was less than an inch and yet she still got through it


naughty girl


----------



## sammy1969

she sure is lol


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> I have lost one of the babies she put it in her cheek pouch and it suffocated think she was trying to take it to the new nest she made outside her tank whenshe escaped i am well gutted as it was one of the pale ones


Oh dear Sammy - I'm so sorry to hear that!! I hope she doesn't try that again! 


Amalthea said:


> Oh, and just to add to the great burpday....... I entered a competition a few weeks ago to win an autograph by one of the Twilight cast (a smaller character), and I got word today that I won!


Get in! Lucky you! I never win anything! :sad:

Well baby blackbird is still living in our garden and Cadbury is *not* amused cos he can't go out there!

Barry and I went out this morning to check on him and he was still in the same bush. While we were out there Mrs Blackbird arrived with a worm so we went into the house and observed. She went into the bottom of the bush, then came out again still with the worm and flew off. We were wondering whether she's maybe got another baby stashed away in next door's garden that maybe fluttered the other way, cos when she came back there was no worm. She then proceeded to eat some of the seed that I'd put out for her and then flew up the top of the bush to the baby and then back onto the ground, then the baby fluttered out of the bush and flapped and flew into my fuschia bush down the side of the garden. Then came out and had a little mooch about on the lawn. After a while he flew into my St Johns Wort bush which is at the top of the garden again, but on the other side to the original. When we got home tonight we checked and he's still there.

So this is day 2 (could be day 3 and we missed day 1, but it's definitely day 2) so hopefully maybe tomorrow or Thursday he'll work out how to get out of the garden and Cadders can go back out and have a sunbathe! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

anyone know much about syrian hamsters? our one we have had for about 2 yr 3 months and was fully grown when we got him looks like hes swallowed two golf balls. doesnt seem to be causin him any pain or botherin him. all he does is eat n sleep nowadays. pics to follow. worried a trip to the vet might mean i come home without him  hope not though


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear Sammy - I'm so sorry to hear that!! I hope she doesn't try that again!
> Get in! Lucky you! I never win anything! :sad:
> 
> 
> *Me neither, why couldnt you start winning things then maybe I will too*:lol2:
> 
> Well baby blackbird is still living in our garden and Cadbury is *not* amused cos he can't go out there!
> 
> Barry and I went out this morning to check on him and he was still in the same bush. While we were out there Mrs Blackbird arrived with a worm so we went into the house and observed. She went into the bottom of the bush, then came out again still with the worm and flew off. We were wondering whether she's maybe got another baby stashed away in next door's garden that maybe fluttered the other way, cos when she came back there was no worm. She then proceeded to eat some of the seed that I'd put out for her and then flew up the top of the bush to the baby and then back onto the ground, then the baby fluttered out of the bush and flapped and flew into my fuschia bush down the side of the garden. Then came out and had a little mooch about on the lawn. After a while he flew into my St Johns Wort bush which is at the top of the garden again, but on the other side to the original. When we got home tonight we checked and he's still there.
> 
> So this is day 2 (could be day 3 and we missed day 1, but it's definitely day 2) so hopefully maybe tomorrow or Thursday he'll work out how to get out of the garden and Cadders can go back out and have a sunbathe! :lol2:


 
Blackbirds would love to nest in our garden but I chase them away as I have to many cats to keep in and they use the dog flap if the upstairs window is shut


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> anyone know much about syrian hamsters? our one we have had for about 2 yr 3 months and was fully grown when we got him looks like hes swallowed two golf balls. doesnt seem to be causin him any pain or botherin him. all he does is eat n sleep nowadays. pics to follow. worried a trip to the vet might mean i come home without him  hope not though


2 years 3 months is a good age...looking like that isnt promising hun i must say


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Cadders!! Being banned from his own garden! *humph* You should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> *2 years 3 months is a good age*...looking like that isnt promising hun i must say


 
he was at least 6 months when we got him so more like gettin on for 3 yr old

here he is, funny lookin bugger

















maybe hes just a fat bugger?


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he was at least 6 months when we got him so more like gettin on for 3 yr old
> 
> here he is, funny lookin bugger
> image
> image
> 
> maybe hes just a fat bugger?


oh dear , sorry cat that looks very bad indeed 
does it feel like hes fat or do they feel lumpy?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh and coffybeans feets


----------



## sammy1969

I know it a silly question but have you checked his cheek pouches for impaction or do youmean the swelling is further down


----------



## Amalthea

Those are some cute feet!!


----------



## sammy1969

Sorry cross posted with you Cat must say that doesn't look too promising would say get vet to check hun I know it is hard but probably the best thing


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Blackbirds would love to nest in our garden but I chase them away as I have to many cats to keep in and they use the dog flap if the upstairs window is shut


They haven't nested inour garden - if they had we would have seen the nest cos we have no trees only shrubs and Cadders would have worked out if they had a nest in the garden. They have been coming into our garden foraging so their nest is nearby, but the baby has fledged/fallen into our garden we think. The nearest tree to our back garden is a tiny cherry in the public area at the back of us, but it's still a sapling and the only other 1 is 2 doors down. Next door does have a huge Australis palm right beside the fence which they might have used and then the baby fell on our side of the fence - that's all we can think of.

Why don't you win something, then I might???? 


Amalthea said:


> Poor Cadders!! Being banned from his own garden! *humph* You should be ashamed of yourself


S'not my fault? It's the bally blackbird's! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> I know it a silly question but have you checked his cheek pouches for impaction or do youmean the swelling is further down


 
theres nothin really in his pouches. the mass is either side of his spine in his stomach it feels like, in two seperate parts, not like one big one. it literally feels like air, its not lumpy or hard, just squishy and inflated almost


----------



## sammy1969

hmmm strange we crossposted just now lol think it will mean a vet check hun to be honest


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theres nothin really in his pouches. the mass is either side of his spine in his stomach it feels like, in two seperate parts, not like one big one. it literally feels like air, its not lumpy or hard, just squishy and inflated almost


could be kidney masses  poor little guy hes a good age though


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> S'not my fault? It's the bally blackbird's! :lol2:


 
That's what all mean Mommies say *nods* :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> hmmm strange we crossposted just now lol think it will mean a vet check hun to be honest


im contemplating it, though at his age and with it not causing any obvious problem im considering not takin him, dont wanna cause excess stress. ill email my vet now with the pics see what he thinks if its worth bringin him in 



ami_j said:


> could be kidney masses  poor little guy hes a good age though


 
bloody good age he is, i bet he'll keep goin for a while too!

whats kidney masses?


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im contemplating it, though at his age and with it not causing any obvious problem im considering not takin him, dont wanna cause excess stress. ill email my vet now with the pics see what he thinks if its worth bringin him in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloody good age he is, i bet he'll keep goin for a while too!
> 
> whats kidney masses?


growths on his kidneys hun


----------



## sammy1969

ahh didnt know you could email your vet, yeah he is a great age the oldest i had was 4 so he is doing very well and yep i bet oyu can keep him going for a while yet too


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> ahh didnt know you could email your vet, yeah he is a great age the oldest i had was 4 so he is doing very well and yep i bet oyu can keep him going for a while yet too


my vet is the most amazing vet on this planet! so personal, make you feel so welcome, will do anything for you, willing to try things other vets wont if it means it helps. they will treat my animals and release them even if i have an outstanding balance, i can pay through paypal as and when and i can email him any time of the day for a chat! 

wonderful vets, so good at what they do!


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my vet is the most amazing vet on this planet! so personal, make you feel so welcome, will do anything for you, willing to try things other vets wont if it means it helps. they will treat my animals and release them even if i have an outstanding balance, i can pay through paypal as and when and i can email him any time of the day for a chat!
> 
> wonderful vets, so good at what they do!


they sound it 
if hes showing no signs of discomfort then at least its not hurting him


----------



## sammy1969

they sound brilliant mine are good but not that good but will let me pay as and when i can as they know i wont mess them about and they know i use them even thoughi am on benefits


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That's what all mean Mommies say *nods* :whistling2:


Huh! :bash:

Well that's me off to bed now! Goodnight!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Huh! :bash:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now! Goodnight!


night eileen


----------



## sammy1969

Night Eileen


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im goin too, night guys x


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im goin too, night guys x


night cat


----------



## feorag

Night Cat, Let's know what the vet says about your hammy!


----------



## sammy1969

Night Cat as Eileen has said already please let usknow how hammy gets on


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Night Cat as Eileen has said already please let usknow how hammy gets on


thirded


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen and Cat x


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Huh! :bash:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now! Goodnight!


 
*giggles*

Nighty night to everybody who's left already.... I am heading that way, too. Need to put on something completely NOT scary to listen to as I go to sleep though. That movie was horrible!!! :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*
> 
> Nighty night to everybody who's left already.... I am heading that way, too. Need to put on something completely NOT scary to listen to as I go to sleep though. That movie was horrible!!! :blush:


night to you too jen


----------



## sammy1969

Night jen hope you sleep well


----------



## tomwilson

been catching up every time i got within to pages of the end and clicked the next one you guys had filled up another bloody page so i had 2 more to read :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

AWWW poor thing Hi tom


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> AWWW poor thing Hi tom


 everyone was gone by the time i'd read every thing went to my mums to find my fishing gear and all i found was my rod and chair, wanted to go out for 6 but i'll have to wait for the shops to open so i can get the gear i need


----------



## sammy1969

Oh no not good


----------



## Shell195

Hi Tom and night everyone I have a hoglet to feed then its bedtime


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Oh no not good


 no not really theres a tackle shopnear my work so i might go down that way but i'm not sure what time they open


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Hi Tom and night everyone I have a hoglet to feed then its bedtime


 aww night shell any pictures?


----------



## sammy1969

Hopefully at nine

Night Shell


----------



## tomwilson

was just reading a question asking how much a samon pastel boa was worth some one says it depeneds 200-400 is the average how on godds green earth is that an average ohcould be 200 or maybe double that wtf:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hi Tom and night everyone I have a hoglet to feed then its bedtime


night shell


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hopefully at nine
> 
> Night Shell


 was thinking that but knowing my luck i'll get there at 9 and it won't open till ten:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> was just reading a question asking how much a samon pastel boa was worth some one says it depeneds 200-400 is the average how on godds green earth is that an average ohcould be 200 or maybe double that wtf:bash:


depends on how clean it is tom ,colour....200 is average for an ok one , 400 average for a belter


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> depends on how clean it is tom ,colour....200 is average for an ok one , 400 average for a belter


 i guess you're right but if it was any thing else 200-400 average seems more of a spectrum than an average imo


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i guess you're right but if it was any thing else 200-400 average seems more of a spectrum than an average imo


i think for morphs with such a difference in quality thats the best you gonna get lol ...you after buying one?


----------



## sammy1969

Lol it would be typical Tom 
Have to agree wiht oyu on that being a spectrum rather than an average i never nderstadn pricing on snakes I am currently looking for a hatchling snow late 09 and also a normal late 09 but cant find any locally


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i think for morphs with such a difference in quality thats the best you gonna get lol ...you after buying one?


 nah just nossin :lol2: i want a smaller snake tbh like a royal or a colubrid


----------



## tomwilson

right i'm off got to get up and get my gear in the morning nighty night


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> right i'm off got to get up and get my gear in the morning nighty night


night tom


----------



## sammy1969

Night Tom


----------



## connor 1213

good morning tom....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya guys : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

HI col


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya guys : victory:


oh no i dont have a chance in hell of winning now :lol2:
heya


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey hun, yo ok? 

Went for a nice drive in the countryside with Clark this evening. Saw lots of nice houses in the villages that made us jealous too! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh no i dont have a chance in hell of winning now :lol2:
> heya


Tis true Jaime, my title will never be taken! :no1:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Tis true Jaime, my title will never be taken! :no1:


ahh well lol its worth it to have you about %^^


----------



## sammy1969

I'm good gone grey through the animals but other than that lol busy packing for the weekend. Glad yu enjoyed the drive shame about the houses though

Hey i won last night lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ahh well lol its worth it to have you about %^^


Aww hun, thats sweet! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I'm good gone grey through the animals but other than that lol busy packing for the weekend. Glad yu enjoyed the drive shame about the houses though
> 
> Hey i won last night lol


Your going grey! I'm going bald! :lol2:

Maybe one day, either when Im not drowning in debt or I win the lottery, I will get a nice country house....... If only!

I went to bed early last night with toothache.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww hun, thats sweet! :blush:


i can be nice occasiona;ly...just dont go telling anyone k


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i can be nice occasiona;ly...just dont go telling anyone k


Ok, I wont!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, I wont!


ta muchly....oh and alejandros grown on me i really like it now lol


----------



## sammy1969

But i might Jaimi lol 
With the way the animals have been making me worry i am not that it is new i went grey when i was 16 to be honest. 
My dream too is to have a big country home but like you i need a lottery win Col


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> But i might Jaimi lol
> With the way the animals have been making me worry i am not that it is new i went grey when i was 16 to be honest.
> My dream too is to have a big country home but like you i need a lottery win Col


dont you dare:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ta muchly....oh and alejandros grown on me i really like it now lol


Alejandro is brill! So is Kylie's new song All The Lovers. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> But i might Jaimi lol
> With the way the animals have been making me worry i am not that it is new i went grey when i was 16 to be honest.
> My dream too is to have a big country home but like you i need a lottery win Col


Maybe we should all chip in & buy a big cat chat country home? :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Now dont dare me Jaimi lol I am more likely to do it if you do
Good idea Col it would have to be huge lol for all the extra pets we would end up with too lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Alejandro is brill! So is Kylie's new song All The Lovers. :mf_dribble:


not so much of a kylie fan ,its catchy though

and with that im off to bed 
night guys


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Now dont dare me Jaimi lol I am more likely to do it if you do
> Good idea Col it would have to be huge lol for all the extra pets we would end up with too lol


im watching you ..... lol


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jaimi you will need eyes in the back of your head then lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Now dont dare me Jaimi lol I am more likely to do it if you do
> Good idea Col it would have to be huge lol for all the extra pets we would end up with too lol


:lol2: true!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Night Jaimi you will need eyes in the back of your head then lol


i have eyes everywhere


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> not so much of a kylie fan ,its catchy though
> 
> and with that im off to bed
> night guys


Goodnight hun x


----------



## sammy1969

no comment through fear of incrimination Jaimi lol


----------



## sammy1969

I am off to bed too Col as have to be up early as have to finish packing and go clip my sisters dog tomorrow such joy night hun


----------



## Amalthea

FIRST! :lol2:

Got work today.... Sleepy. :blush:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. We're off car booting this morning. It's a lovely day again :roll: so might as well get out and enjoy it. The problem (and disappointment) is that it's just too hot to take the dog with us, because of the heat in the car. :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

It's kinda cool here today... And was raining yesterday til late afternoon.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Thought you'd already gone to work cos your light was out! :roll:

I've been outside searching for baby blackbird, who is now back in the fuschia bush, so Cadders can't go out again and it's pretty warm out there considering it was only 9:30 in the morning!

We're off now though. Speak later!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Not yet... Will be heading out in a bit though  Have a good day out!!


----------



## feorag

Thanks - you enjoy work! :grin1:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-pictures/540001-diesel-peri.html#post6552316


----------



## Cillah

Ahh.. I got rejected a lot today . But I just have to keep trying =].


----------



## tomwilson

i still haven't gone fishing going into town to get the extra gear i need and then i'm doing dinner tonight


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Ahh.. I got rejected a lot today . But I just have to keep trying =].


 yup just gotta get back on the horse, good luck : victory:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> yup just gotta get back on the horse, good luck : victory:


Thanks. It worries me a little but.. I don't know what else I can do.. :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Thanks. It worries me a little but.. I don't know what else I can do.. :blush:


 they might have already given the possition away hun theres alot of competition just got to keep trying


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> they might have already given the possition away hun theres alot of competition just got to keep trying


Oh I know. I handed my CV into anyone who would take it today and tomorrow I am going to send more CVs online again.. Hopefully I get something soon.


----------



## Shell195

Keep trying Cilla you will eventually find a job:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

i got headache am at docs at 3.50 with my sore finger that still hasnt improved any

oh woe is meeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i got headache am at docs at 3.50 with my sore finger that still hasnt improved any
> 
> oh woe is meeeeeeeeee


 
Steve had a sore finger, he said it felt like it was burning. The doctor gave him a steroid injection into the joint and now its mended:2thumb:
Let us know how you get on


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Steve had a sore finger, he said it felt like it was burning. The doctor gave him a steroid injection into the joint and now its mended:2thumb:
> Let us know how you get on


 
i will do, ie had xrays done and they show no breaks so its soft tissue damage apparently, but its not getting any better and ive started to drop things cos it hurts so much when i use it


keep trying cillah, fingers crossed, well not my sore one:lol2:


----------



## ditta

ok back from docs...........they think its ligament damage and referring me to the hand clinic.......could take 6-8 weeks:bash:to get appointment.......im ready to opt for amputation......no strapping can be applied until they know what is wrong......:bash:



it hurtsssssssssssss wat more do they need to knoww..........i cant take anti inflamms cos i have ulcer so just strong painkillers that sspace me out:bash:


can u tell me not very happy:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Ahh.. I got rejected a lot today . But I just have to keep trying =].


As everyone says Cilla, you have to keep trying. Remember in some cases the position might have already been filled by someone already on staff, but the law says employers still have to advertise the position! :crazy: 


ditta said:


> i got headache am at docs at 3.50 with my sore finger that still hasnt improved any
> 
> oh woe is meeeeeeeeee


Oh dear, hope you're OK!

Well we had a lovely day mooching around the car boot sale, wasn't particularly tempted by anything today, just got a lovely slightly standard dwarf azalea for one of the 'holes' in the top patio and a dwarf rose for the wall at the front garden.

Then we went to a local fruit picking farm and had a big slice of Strawberry Pav and a big cup of Capuccino, which was delish (cost about £1 less than 2 full carvery meals, 2 ice cream sundaes and 2 refillable glasses of coke yesterday though! :roll, but it was red hot sitting outside and most enjoyable. Then I bought a big wooden barrel tub to replant my Acer tree, cos the one it's in has been there for about 15 years and is more or less disintegrating. I'll probably leave it until next spring, when I can safely disturb the roots of the tree and give them a trim before replanting.

So all in all a most enjoyable day!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

vet replied, without feelin them her couldnt be sure but at a glance he thinks they look llike fluid filled cysts. says if hes eatin bring him in next week when we in, if he isnt bring him in sooner. might be able to drain them so will see what he eats tonight and decide in the mornin, his bowl looks like its been ransacked every night though lol


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> vet replied, without feelin them her couldnt be sure but at a glance he thinks they look llike fluid filled cysts. says if hes eatin bring him in next week when we in, if he isnt bring him in sooner. might be able to drain them so will see what he eats tonight and decide in the mornin, his bowl looks like its been ransacked every night though lol


ooo fingers crossed


----------



## feorag

Fingers crossed for him then Cat! :2thumb: I assume if they are fluid filled cysts then they won't be caused him any pain??

Ditta, your finger problem sounds worse now that you've been to the docs than it did before!! :gasp: I hope they can sort it out.

Well it would appear that baby blackbird is still in the garden, but has now been joined by a brother/sister!! When we got back I went out to check before I let Cadders out and found him/her in the variegated bush (can't remember what it's called!) so took a photo, whereupon he flew off and landed on the top of the cat mesh on the other side of the garden.

So I came back into the house and observed from the back door, when he flew back across the garden and fell foul of the mesh (which is what is worrying us about letting the cats out you see), landing under it and hanging on my his feet! Eventually he dropped, so I went out to see where he was and found him sitting on top of the hosta, however........................ when I got close I saw something scuttle under the bush next to the hosta and that was when I thought "have I got 2 of them in here?" So I told Barry and he later went out and the 2 of them were sitting side by side in the variegated bush again. Course by the time he came in and told me and I went out with my camera, one of them was missing again, so I'm assuming that maybe one is a little more advanced than the other and maybe was in next door's garden and Mrs Blackbird has told him to get his *rse in my garden so she can tend to the 2 of them at once! :lol2:


----------



## Mynki

tomwilson said:


> (i hate to go unnoticed :lol2


Post factual information and people might pay more attention and notice you.  :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ditta, that sounds awful!!  {{{hugs}}}

Chin up, Cilla!! Something'll come along!

Sounds like you had a good day, Eileen!! 

I went to the quid shop today before work and spent £10 on BBQ plates and such... Gary says I should have gotten a couple more of the big plastic bowls, though. So I'll be getting more this weekend *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Loving the blackbird updates:2thumb:

Jen is there anything you want bringing for the BBQ?


----------



## Shell195

Mynki said:


> Post factual information and people might pay more attention and notice you.  :lol2:


 
Tom doesnt go unnoticed on here:whistling2:


----------



## zoo keeper

I was advised to introduce my two kitties here so without further ado please meet Marley (black smoke) and Layla (blue cp) my two BSH babies


----------



## Shell195

zoo keeper said:


> I was advised to introduce my two kitties here so without further ado please meet Marley (black smoke) and Layla (blue cp) my two BSH babies
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Very pretty kitties, how old are they?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, if you want to  You're welcome to bring food or drinks. You're vegitarian, right? We'll have veggie BBQ stuff (with a wall separating the meaty BBQ from the veggie BBQ), baked taters, and prolly a veggie stir fry, too. But drinks are helpful (cuz I've no idea what everybody is drinking *lol*).

Gorgeous kitties, ZK!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shell, if you want to  You're welcome to bring food or drinks. You're vegitarian, right? We'll have veggie BBQ stuff (with a wall separating the meaty BBQ from the veggie BBQ), baked taters, and prolly a veggie stir fry, too. But drinks are helpful (cuz I've no idea what everybody is drinking *lol*).
> 
> Gorgeous kitties, ZK!!


 
Im veggie but Steve isnt:lol2: He wont be drinking as he will be driving but I may have a drop of rum stashed in my bag:whistling2: Shall I bring ice??


----------



## zoo keeper

Shell195 said:


> Very pretty kitties, how old are they?


Marley turned 2 in March and Layla is just 10 months. I'm taking Layla to the Wyvern cat show in September. I've never even been to a cat show before let alone entered a puss so it should be interesting! I can't wait to have a nose at everyone elses beautiful cats and if nothing else it should be a good day out


----------



## Amalthea

Alcohol-wise, we'll have vodka *lol* You are definitely not the only veggie that's coming, so we'll have plenty of veggie food  Should be ok on ice, as well (we always have it in the freezer, anyways *lol*). If ya wanted to bring a side of some sort, that'd be lovely


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Alcohol-wise, we'll have vodka *lol* You are definitely not the only veggie that's coming, so we'll have plenty of veggie food  Should be ok on ice, as well (we always have it in the freezer, anyways *lol*). If ya wanted to bring a side of some sort, that'd be lovely


 

Suggestions then:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I don't know!! *lol* Some sort of pasta, maybe? Just whatever you'd like


----------



## boapugh

2 of my 6 maine ***** enjoying the sun


----------



## Shell195

boapugh said:


> 2 of my 6 maine ***** enjoying the sun
> 
> image


 

Beautiful cats, love the ear tufts on the tabby one. How come you dont register the kittens? it seems such a waste


----------



## boapugh

the way the register works im affraid, my cats are on the non active and the breeders wont let me put them on the active so i advertise them as being unregistered. to people who just want quality maine ***** as pets it doesnt really matter so much. my pure white female with odd eyes, one green one blue


----------



## boapugh

my black smoke bella

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/boapugh-albums-maine-*****-picture81812-my-lovely-bella.jpg


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Loving the blackbird updates:2thumb:?


I'm loving having them! :flrt: 

But Cadders isn't! I'm sick of him wailing to go out in the garden!!! 


zoo keeper said:


> I was advised to introduce my two kitties here so without further ado please meet Marley (black smoke) and Layla (blue cp) my two BSH babies





zoo keeper said:


> Marley turned 2 in March and Layla is just 10 months. I'm taking Layla to the Wyvern cat show in September. I've never even been to a cat show before let alone entered a puss so it should be interesting! I can't wait to have a nose at everyone elses beautiful cats and if nothing else it should be a good day out


Gorgeous cats!

If you need any advice about showing I'm your woman! :lol2: I showed my cats for nearly 20 years and help run a show up here!

I bet my friend will be at the Wyvern with her Somalis - she usually goes! 


boapugh said:


> 2 of my 6 maine ***** enjoying the sun
> 
> image


Me got no pictures! :sad:

Have you asked your breeder why they won't change your cats onto the active, because they would have had a reason why they didn't put them on active?


----------



## boapugh

i think it probably falls down to wanting no more competition in the area to be honest i may be wrong though. they just flatly refused said it was out of the question. they are not under contract so i am doing no wrong in a sense.

faith and bella are not registerd but there parents are so ill have no trouble breeding them. you can see there pedigree is not under any question.

faith as a kitten

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/boapugh-albums-maine-*****-picture98820-faith3.jpg


----------



## boapugh

id like to add iv had my cats dna tested before i breed from them.


----------



## feorag

I was only asking because sometimes yes, it's a breeder being deliberately difficult because they want to corner the market in their area, but more often than notm it's because they don't think the cat is good enough to be bred from, or they are linebreeding and so the cat may need an outcross.

I registered all my kittens on the non-active, unless I knew the buyer wanted to breed and they booked the kitten before I registered them.

If anyone had come back to me after buying a kitten and asked if I would transfer the kitten onto the active, it would depend on the individual kitten and whether it was good enough to be bred from. If I considered it to be good enough to be bred from and they, as novices, would take guidance on the best mating for that kitten, then I would change it onto the active.

That's why I asked.


----------



## boapugh

fair point and your a fair breeder, wish more was alike. also the breeder in question was going to hold back my silver tabby in the pic for breeding but never, she held back her sister instead, she later said she had made a mistake she should have kept mine and sold her breeder. funny that ha


----------



## tomwilson

Mynki said:


> Post factual information and people might pay more attention and notice you.  :lol2:


 opinions, facts whats the difference there are very little facts in nature, alot of theories and opinions though: victory:

and we all had a good chin wag about invasive species that night as a result of that post

also just like to add, wtf am i being rfuk stalked now by RFUKers? :?


----------



## feorag

boapugh said:


> i think it probably falls down to wanting no more competition in the area to be honest i may be wrong though. they just flatly refused said it was out of the question


When you bought the kittens did you say you wanted to breed from them? Most breeders charge more for a breeding queen because you're buying their years of research and expertise and so they see that they deserve to be paid more! A lot of people buy pet cats and then decide they want to breed and expect the breeder to change the registration, having got themselves a breeding queen at a pet price?

Also whether you're selling your kittens unregistered or not, why aren't you doing it the way pedigree breeders do and vaccinating them and keeping them until they are 13 weeks old? Charging £350 is grossly overcharging compared to other breeders, who are doing it properly, which would make anyone question your motives??? 

Would you do it properly if they were registered on the Active register and you were bound by your governing council's rules? If so why not still do it properly? Pedigree breeders whose cats have misalliances and end up producing half-pedigree kittens still do it the pedigree way, because it's best for the kittens.


boapugh said:


> id like to add iv had my cats dna tested before i breed from them.


Why did you do that? 


boapugh said:


> fair point and your a fair breeder, wish more was alike. also the breeder in question was going to hold back my silver tabby in the pic for breeding but never, she held back her sister instead, she later said she had made a mistake she should have kept mine and sold her breeder. funny that ha


That will be because you can never totally assess a very young kitten - it's extremely hard to do! You can see promise, but the promise might never be fulfilled and sometimes the ugly duckling does turn into a swan.


----------



## Amalthea

Faith is STUNNING!!!!

*sigh* One day................


----------



## feorag

Jen, have you an Aldi near you? They seem to be having an American Appreciation Week!

We went in on our way home for eggs and milk tonight and there was loads of American food, sourdough rolls, brownies, hershey bars, maple syrup, american soups - loads of stuff. 

And marshmallows for BBQs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As they say "I saw this and I thought of you" :lol2:

ALDI - Sunday Special Buys 27th June 2010

We bought the cookies and some American flavour syrup.


----------



## ami_j

anyone want to be my new best friend? all it entails is bringing me some icecream ^^


----------



## boapugh

i feel im not doing the kittens any harm by letting them go at 10 weeks and explaining to the owners that they require vacinations. i also explain that i can vacinate before leaving if they wish but the price of the vacination is on top as some maine ***** sell for £450 plus on non active registers. the high price also ensures they go to good homes to some extent. i had them dna tested to check for any genetic disorders that might be transfered to the kittens by pairing the two cats together as most breeders do. there has been research done that letting cats go to homes at 8 weeks has no detrimental effect on kittens and im breaking no laws by doing so as mine go at 10 weeks, only 3 earlier than registered. if a buyer wanted me to keep until the 13 weeks then i would, i give them the option. the way the registers are run is wrong i my opinion, there should only be one register like the kennel club. this way all kittens could be registered. at the end of the day my last litter was sold in little over a week so there are plenty who agree with me. there are plenty who want a kitten to be a kitten when they get them and who dont want the restrictions that breeders impose on them. they just want a pet cat, who looks nice, is healthy and who is reared properly, i have many people who have bought from me in the past who can vouch for my kittens. also i am very honest to the fact that they are not registered and people can vote with there feet so to speak. i will ask what people will pay for my kittens and i have no problem at all selling them for £350.


----------



## tomwilson

boapugh said:


> i feel im not doing the kittens any harm by letting them go at 10 weeks and explaining to the owners that they require vacinations. i also explain that i can vacinate before leaving if they wish but the price of the vacination is on top as some maine ***** sell for £450 plus on non active registers. the high price also ensures they go to good homes to some extent. i had them dna tested to check for any genetic disorders that might be transfered to the kittens by pairing the two cats together as most breeders do. there has been research done that letting cats go to homes at 8 weeks has no detrimental effect on kittens and im breaking no laws by doing so as mine go at 10 weeks, only 3 earlier than registered. if a buyer wanted me to keep until the 13 weeks then i would, i give them the option. the way the registers are run is wrong i my opinion, there should only be one register like the kennel club. this way all kittens could be registered. at the end of the day my last litter was sold in little over a week so there are plenty who agree with me. there are plenty who want a kitten to be a kitten when they get them and who dont want the restrictions that breeders impose on them. they just want a pet cat, who looks nice, is healthy and who is reared properly, i have many people who have bought from me in the past who can vouch for my kittens. also i am very honest to the fact that they are not registered and people can vote with there feet so to speak. i will ask what people will pay for my kittens and *i have no problem at all selling them for £350*.


 lol no i wouln't have any problems with people giving me £350 for a kitten either


----------



## tomwilson

quiet on here whats everyone doing


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, have you an Aldi near you? They seem to be having an American Appreciation Week!
> 
> We went in on our way home for eggs and milk tonight and there was loads of American food, sourdough rolls, brownies, hershey bars, maple syrup, american soups - loads of stuff.
> 
> And marshmallows for BBQs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As they say "I saw this and I thought of you" :lol2:
> 
> ALDI - Sunday Special Buys 27th June 2010
> 
> We bought the cookies and some American flavour syrup.


Oooh!  We do, indeed!! It may be because it's nearly the 4th of July? Might have a nosey!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shells had some bad news tonight, Claud one of her dogs had heart problems and was having trouble tonight so she took him to the emergency vet but unfortunately hes had to be put to sleep. his heart had failed and he had a stomach full of fluid. he was 15 and im absolutely certain couldnt have been with a better more carin person than shell. shes heart broken,

much love to you shell from me, ditta, coffybean, dice and all the others who love you so much x


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shells had some bad news tonight, Claud one of her dogs had heart problems and was having trouble tonight so she took him to the emergency vet but unfortunately hes had to be put to sleep. his heart had failed and he had a stomach full of fluid. he was 15 and im absolutely certain couldnt have been with a better more carin person than shell. shes heart broken,
> 
> much love to you shell from me, ditta, coffybean, dice and all the others who love you so much x


 aww poor cluade (is he the spaniel) rip claude, sooo sorry shell


----------



## feorag

boapugh said:


> i feel im not doing the kittens any harm by letting them go at 10 weeks and explaining to the owners that they require vacinations. i also explain that i can vacinate before leaving if they wish but the price of the vacination is on top as some maine ***** sell for £450 plus on non active registers.


"*some*" is the relevant word here - I know Maine **** breeders who don't charge £450 and when you consider the cost of vaccination and feeding large kittens for a further 3-4 weeks then compared to them, you are overcharging. But of course the clue is in your last sentence isn't it?

Have you read this thread?? If you haven't maybe you should and you'll see why it is better for kittens to stay with their mothers and siblings until they are older. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/535585-my-dog-seems-have-adopted-2.html


boapugh said:


> the high price also ensures they go to good homes to some extent.


But again - it doesn't. Money is relative - compare someone earning £40,000 a year to someone earning £15,000 just for starters. Just because someone can afford to pay £350 doesn't mean they're gonna love it more or look after it better than someone who might struggle to find that sort of money. So, sorry I see that as a cop out for overcharging!


boapugh said:


> the way the registers are run is wrong i my opinion, there should only be one register like the kennel club. this way all kittens could be registered.


But the registers are there to protect breeders. If they don't want a cat bred from that's their prerogative and if owners want to breed from their cats, then they should state that when they buy the kittens and buy a cat on the Active Register. 

I'm just curious as to why you bought cats registered on the Non-Active Register if you wanted to breed?

.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> aww poor cluade (is he the spaniel) rip claude, sooo sorry shell


 
edited cos i was wrong tis the spaniel


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no he was a greyhound type i think?


 don't know where i got spaniel from then, hope shells ok, i'm sure claude couldn't have hoped for a better life or a better mummy


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shells had some bad news tonight, Claud one of her dogs had heart problems and was having trouble tonight so she took him to the emergency vet but unfortunately hes had to be put to sleep. his heart had failed and he had a stomach full of fluid. he was 15 and im absolutely certain couldnt have been with a better more carin person than shell. shes heart broken,
> 
> much love to you shell from me, ditta, coffybean, dice and all the others who love you so much x


awww thats really sad  RIP claude hugs for shell


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> don't know where i got spaniel from then, hope shells ok, i'm sure claude couldn't have hoped for a better life or a better mummy


 
you were right, he is the spaniel, i thought claud was the greyhound


----------



## feorag

We cross posted so I missed your post Cat.

Poor Claude - Tom you're right, he's her cavalier.

RIP Claude - you were very special - so sorry to hear this Shell! :sad:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im goin bed cos i really am cryin for shell 

night guys x


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im goin bed cos i really am cryin for shell
> 
> night guys x


 night cat


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no  Isn't Claude the one she handreared?  Shell, our thoughts are with you and you will have done the right thing for your little man {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Im here now, Claude was a Cavalier king charles spaniel. He was fine all day but tonight he was stood for 20 minutes breathing harder than normal and looked weak. I rang the emergency vets and took him straight over. His heart had gone into total failure and his belly had swelled with fluid and his recovering eye had gone really bad. All this in 40 minutes as it took me 20 minutes to get to the vets.
RIP Claude you were the first puppy I handreared and life will never be the same without you


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im here now, Claude was a Cavalier king charles spaniel. He was fine all day but tonight he was stood for 20 minutes breathing harder than normal and looked weak. I rang the emergency vets and took him straight over. His heart had gone into total failure and his belly had swelled with fluid and his recovering eye had gone really bad. All this in 40 minutes as it took me 20 minutes to get to the vets.
> RIP Claude you were the first puppy I handreared and life will never be the same without you


 rip claude, sorry for your loss shell


----------



## Shell195

Claude


----------



## Amalthea

I am so sorry, Shell  At least you were able to let him go {{{hugs}}} RIP Claude


----------



## Shell195

I feel totally shit as he was a very special little soldier. He was a very sick puppy and had to be drip fed hourly for the first 2 weeks of his life so grew up to be a spoilt brat. Im going to miss his snoring and his yappy ways


----------



## Amalthea

And you gave him the last gift you were able to. Not only did you save his life as a baby, you let him go with dignity. I have no doubt that he knew how much he was loved.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> And you gave him the last gift you were able to. Not only did you save his life as a baby, you let him go with dignity. I have no doubt that he knew how much he was loved.


 
Thankyou


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone just got home from my sisters and clicking her little Shitzu Shadow who have told her needs to see a vet due to eye infection which caused him to be quite aggressive when trying to clip his face poor thing.Have Shadows brother cookie to clip tomorrow who belongs to my sisters best mate, she saw the job i had done on Shadow and asked me to do him too lol

Shell I am so sorry to hear about Claude hugs xxxx
currently have Nero attached to my earlobe suckling lol i think he missed me


----------



## Shell195

boapugh said:


> i feel im not doing the kittens any harm by letting them go at 10 weeks and explaining to the owners that they require vacinations. i also explain that i can vacinate before leaving if they wish but the price of the vacination is on top as some maine ***** sell for £450 plus on non active registers. the high price also ensures they go to good homes to some extent. i had them dna tested to check for any genetic disorders that might be transfered to the kittens by pairing the two cats together as most breeders do. there has been research done that letting cats go to homes at 8 weeks has no detrimental effect on kittens and im breaking no laws by doing so as mine go at 10 weeks, only 3 earlier than registered. if a buyer wanted me to keep until the 13 weeks then i would, i give them the option. the way the registers are run is wrong i my opinion, there should only be one register like the kennel club. this way all kittens could be registered. at the end of the day my last litter was sold in little over a week so there are plenty who agree with me. there are plenty who want a kitten to be a kitten when they get them and who dont want the restrictions that breeders impose on them. they just want a pet cat, who looks nice, is healthy and who is reared properly, i have many people who have bought from me in the past who can vouch for my kittens. also i am very honest to the fact that they are not registered and people can vote with there feet so to speak. i will ask what people will pay for my kittens and i have no problem at all selling them for £350.


 

I paid £350 for a fully vaccinated,chipped Silver tabby mainecoon that came from blood tested, top line, well bred parents


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I paid £350 for a fully vaccinated,chipped Silver tabby mainecoon that came from blood tested, top line, well bred parents


 yes shell but how else will he get his pocket money


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> And you gave him the last gift you were able to. Not only did you save his life as a baby, you let him go with dignity. I have no doubt that he knew how much he was loved.


Seconded! :2thumb:

We had a panic tonight! :gasp: Barry could hear Mrs Blackbird making a helluva racket outside and when in search of Cadders, but couldn't find him anywhere in the house, so ended up in the garden searching. Eventually he found him - no idea how he got outside, but suffice it to say that I haven't been out so it wasn't me who let him out!!! *need a prim smiley here* :lol2:

Anyway having chased him inside the two of us then spent ages searching for baby blackbird in case Cadders had got him. Barry even had his torch out searching under the bushes and not a sign of him anywhere - certainly not in any of his favourite bushes. However, we couldn't see any feathers anywhere so assumed that Cadders hadn't got him. No reason actually to assume that he has because he sits in his bushes, very still and never makes a sound, so unless he actually flew out, Cadders wouldn't even know he was there.

Finally I gave up and came in and eventually Barry followed me, at which point he called me back and there was baby blackbird sitting on the very top of the Jasmine which grows up the fence immediately outside the front door! Phew!!!!

So we said hello and he flew away, landing on top of the cat proof netting at the top of the garden. Mrs Blackbird then flew over and into the baby flowering cherry behind our garden and I was hoping he would fly over to her, but he didn't. Then we got some bird seed to put out for Mrs Blackbird in the morning and when we turned around baby had vanished again! No idea whether he's still in the garden or flew off with his mother.

Guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow morning to find out if he's still resident!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Seconded! :2thumb:
> 
> We had a panic tonight! :gasp: Barry could hear Mrs Blackbird making a helluva racket outside and when in search of Cadders, but couldn't find him anywhere in the house, so ended up in the garden searching. Eventually he found him - no idea how he got outside, but suffice it to say that I haven't been out so it wasn't me who let him out!!! *need a prim smiley here* :lol2:
> 
> Anyway having chased him inside the two of us then spent ages searching for baby blackbird in case Cadders had got him. Barry even had his torch out searching under the bushes and not a sign of him anywhere - certainly not in any of his favourite bushes. However, we couldn't see any feathers anywhere so assumed that Cadders hadn't got him. No reason actually to assume that he has because he sits in his bushes, very still and never makes a sound, so unless he actually flew out, Cadders wouldn't even know he was there.
> 
> Finally I gave up and came in and eventually Barry followed me, at which point he called me back and there was baby blackbird sitting on the very top of the Jasmine which grows up the fence immediately outside the front door! Phew!!!!
> 
> So we said hello and he flew away, landing on top of the cat proof netting at the top of the garden. Mrs Blackbird then flew over and into the baby flowering cherry behind our garden and I was hoping he would fly over to her, but he didn't. Then we got some bird seed to put out for Mrs Blackbird in the morning and when we turned around baby had vanished again! No idea whether he's still in the garden or flew off with his mother.
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow morning to find out if he's still resident!


 
They must know they are safe in your garden. The dark rum is going down a treat, Ive just fed the hoglet so at least she is safe until tomorrow morning.

Why is owning pets so painful


----------



## feorag

I wish I knew, but what I do know is that my own life would be quite empty without them - even allowing for 2 demanding children and an occasionally pain-in-the-arse husband! :lol2:

Get that rum down you and maybe you might manage to sleep tonight!

And that's me off to bed - goodnight!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I wish I knew, but what I do know is that my own life would be quite empty without them - even allowing for 2 demanding children and an occasionally pain-in-the-arse husband! :lol2:
> 
> Get that rum down you and maybe you might manage to sleep tonight!
> 
> And that's me off to bed - goodnight!


 

Night Eileen, if I hadnt had Claude I would have had 15 empty years


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I wish I knew, but what I do know is that my own life would be quite empty without them - even allowing for 2 demanding children and an occasionally pain-in-the-arse husband! :lol2:
> 
> Get that rum down you and maybe you might manage to sleep tonight!
> 
> And that's me off to bed - goodnight!


you have such a good way with words  night eileen


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen, if I hadnt had Claude I would have had 15 empty years


 i always feel guilty when i have a favourite:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im here now, Claude was a Cavalier king charles spaniel. He was fine all day but tonight he was stood for 20 minutes breathing harder than normal and looked weak. I rang the emergency vets and took him straight over. His heart had gone into total failure and his belly had swelled with fluid and his recovering eye had gone really bad. All this in 40 minutes as it took me 20 minutes to get to the vets.
> RIP Claude you were the first puppy I handreared and life will never be the same without you


So sorry to hear of this bad news hun. RIP Claude, your mummy will miss you dearly xx


----------



## ami_j

hey col


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> So sorry to hear of this bad news hun. RIP Claude, your mummy will miss you dearly xx


 

Thanks Colin he was a really special boy, its going to be very quiet without his yapping and snoring


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hey col


Hey hun


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun


how ya doin ^^


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> how ya doin ^^


 

Better than me


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> how ya doin ^^


Im not bad thanks. You?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Better than me


awww shell  im really crap with words at times like this ,im thinking of you tho *hug*


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not bad thanks. You?


hot  should really go to bed soon lol doubt i will be able to sleep though


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Better than me


Aww hun! Im sure Claude will be watching over you, & yapping down to you. Try not to be too sad, he wouldn't want that. xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hot  should really go to bed soon lol doubt i will be able to sleep though


Its not too bad here tonight. Its fairly warm but not uncomfortably so. Its supposed to be raining tomorrow aparently. Hope not.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its not too bad here tonight. Its fairly warm but not uncomfortably so. Its supposed to be raining tomorrow aparently. Hope not.


ive had a headache most of the day


----------



## Shell195

Life can be so shit cant it. I knew his time was limited as he had an enlarged heart and was on 3 lots of tablets twice a day but it happened so fast. I watched him for 20 minutes rang the vet which took 10 minutes drove to the vets which took 20 minutes then it was all over.I knew this was the end but I coulnt help hoping

The rum has numbed me at the minute but Im up at 6.30am to feed the hoglet


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Its not too bad here tonight. Its fairly warm but not uncomfortably so. Its supposed to be raining tomorrow aparently. Hope not.


Same here


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Same here


 i'd like a bit of rain tomorrow evening just to freshen the air a bit to be honest.

anyone watched how to live a simple life and if so what do you think


----------



## Zoo-Man

Forgot to tell you Eileen - it WAS Zander who is chewing my settee! I catch him in the act! So whats your address so I can send him to your house? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Forgot to tell you Eileen - it WAS Zander who is chewing my settee! I catch him in the act! So whats your address so I can send him to your house? :lol2:


the little bugger :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Colin I need parrot advice.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Colin I need parrot advice.


Ask away hunni


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> the little bugger :lol2:


Tell me about it! I called him quite a few things! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Tell me about it! I called him quite a few things! :devil:


i bet he had the meh i dont care what you say face on lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i bet he had the meh i dont care what you say face on lol


He almost had my size 11s up his arse! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

well im off to bed ,night all


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aparently I talk utter rubbish! 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/537874-buying-pet-shops-6.html

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well im off to bed ,night all


Goodnight hun, sleep well, hope the heat doesn't keep you up.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight hun, sleep well, hope the heat doesn't keep you up.


omg her attitude :C
its a bit cooler , my fingers are certainly crossed lol
my insomnias bad enough without hayfever and heat taking more sleep away


----------



## Shell195

Col you still about?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col you still about?


Still here hun :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Still here hun :2thumb:


You have a pm


----------



## Shell195

I am now truly pissed and have to be up at 6.30 am


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I am now truly pissed and have to be up at 6.30 am


You have an excuse hun.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell something that will hopefully give you a bit of a giggle.Just been for a shower hence my quietness but upon turning on the shower who rushed into i but Nero. HE then realised that water is very wet ran round the shower cubicle trying to hide under my shower seat realised that didnt help so ran out of the shower and went beserk all round the flat. Then looking very sorry for himself he came back into the bathroom to be dried off wiht a towel then, slunk back out again shaking each paw with every step, he looked so funny trying to escaspe from the water and i know i shouldnt of laughed but it was so funny as we never expected a cat to run into a shower


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Shell something that will hopefully give you a bit of a giggle.Just been for a shower hence my quietness but upon turning on the shower who rushed into i but Nero. HE then realised that water is very wet ran round the shower cubicle trying to hide under my shower seat realised that didnt help so ran out of the shower and went beserk all round the flat. Then looking very sorry for himself he came back into the bathroom to be dried off wiht a towel then, slunk back out again shaking each paw with every step, he looked so funny trying to escaspe from the water and i know i shouldnt of laughed but it was so funny as we never expected a cat to run into a shower


 
:lol2: Bless him, the keys on the laptop now seem to be jumping
Im usually fast asleep by now


----------



## sammy1969

Lol interesting how things seem to move when you have had something to drink, and tonight oyu deserve it hun my heart goes out to you at this time I know how hard it is to let a special friend go but you know he is looking down on you with his tail wagging glad of the the many happy years you had together


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Lol interesting how things seem to move when you have had something to drink, and tonight oyu deserve it hun my heart goes out to you at this time I know how hard it is to let a special friend go but you know he is looking down on you with his tail wagging glad of the the many happy years you had together


 
If I cry anymore I will evaporate


----------



## Shell195

Sophie(daughter) has been in charge of my drinks and she has just told me she has been putting a quarter of a pint of rum in my glass(hallf pint glass) as she thought it would help me


----------



## sammy1969

No you wont hun When i lost my little yorkie I creid for about week couldn't help it She was special to me like Claude was to you so it is perfectly ok to feel the way you do hun.
Sorry to change the subject slightly but had to share this with you. Whilst up my sisters tonight I heard the most amazing sound, it was just geting properly dark and her husky Kia started to howl very softly, it was a really hauntingly beautiful sound i have ever heard really rustic and wild


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sophie(daughter) has been in charge of my drinks and she has just told me she has been putting a quarter of a pint of rum in my glass(hallf pint glass) as she thought it would help me


Wow, sounds like my kind of bar girl! :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Sophie(daughter) has been in charge of my drinks and she has just told me she has been putting a quarter of a pint of rum in my glass(hallf pint glass) as she thought it would help me


Well she is probably right hun tonight you need it i would do exactly the same thing


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Well she is probably right hun tonight you need it i would do exactly the same thing


 

I think its bedtime for me now if the pillow doesnt move I hate spinning things
Night night Sammy and Colin xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I think its bedtime for me now if the pillow doesnt move I hate spinning things
> Night night Sammy and Colin xx


Goodnight Shell. Im off too, Im starting to drop off :lol2:

Sam, you can have my crown for tonight, but look after it for me!


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell and Col 
YAY I win for the second time feels so good lol will hand it back to you tonorow Col
Sleep well


----------



## izzey

Shell so sorry for your loss


----------



## Cillah

Shell so sorry to hear about your loss. Our thoughts are with you xx

Jen we will bring our own drinks but I have no idea what we can bring foodwise. Also I am trying to keep my chin up but I just keep getting rejected and it's worrying as I need work soon. :/

I am so tired. Spent all day yesterday reading Elfen Lied manga from start to finish. Over 12 books. Then cleaned everyone out. Girly cage could fit a lot more but just adding a satin girl when I find her and going from ther .


----------



## freekygeeky

I just wondered if you could help?
Does anyone know what cat this is?



















Also, I have often been asked if scooby or tom speak alot due to them having some oriental in them... I just thought i would film scooby quickly to show others if he speaks or not...
Infact he NEVER ever shuts up!!! lol (click on the pic)


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Life can be so shit cant it. I knew his time was limited as he had an enlarged heart and was on 3 lots of tablets twice a day but it happened so fast. I watched him for 20 minutes rang the vet which took 10 minutes drove to the vets which took 20 minutes then it was all over.I knew this was the end but I coulnt help hoping
> 
> The rum has numbed me at the minute but Im up at 6.30am to feed the hoglet


You know though Shell, that a lot of owners would have missed those vital signs and either found the dog dead or had to watch him die, maybe in pain?? And we have to hope, don't we? Without hope life isn't worth living. 


Zoo-Man said:


> Forgot to tell you Eileen - it WAS Zander who is chewing my settee! I catch him in the act! So whats your address so I can send him to your house? :lol2:


Tut Tut! That's bad breeding you know! :whistling2:

Send him to me and I'll sort him out! :lol2:

Shell, how are you this morning? No doubt totally knackered, because emotion just exhausts, without the addition of knocking back quarter pints of rum and have 4 hours sleep due to looking after baby hedgehogs.

I couldn't get to sleep last night either. Last time I looked at the clock it was 2:10am and then I was awake again at 4:50am and then couldn't get back to sleep again :roll: Finally got off at after Barry came back with the dog at about 6:45 and woke up at 9:00 totally knackered. _*I*_ feel like I've got a hangover and I didn't have a drink at all!

I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes watching "the Bionic Vet". They've just put the feet onto the cat and let him go explore and he's rushing about like a train! It was a marvellous thing to watch!


----------



## feorag

Oops, cross posted Gina! It looks like it could be a Ragdoll or a Birman. Bit long in the head for a colourpoint. Has it got white feet?


----------



## Shell195

Morning. I feel very drained this morning but life goes on and I have my memories. I do regret drinking so much as although Im not hungover I feel really tired


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oops, cross posted Gina! It looks like it could be a Ragdoll or a Birman. Bit long in the head for a colourpoint. Has it got white feet?


I thought this but as I couldnt see its feet I wasnt sure


----------



## izzey

I have a question for anyone that has breed cats or had a kitten, how long has it taken them to settle in their new homes. 
The reason I ask is my smoke boy went to his new home Monday and they are bringing him back today as their vet said yesterday he should be playing and be acting as if he has always been there within 24 hours so in his opinion the kitten has mental problems


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> I have a question for anyone that has breed cats or had a kitten, how long has it taken them to settle in their new homes.
> The reason I ask is my smoke boy went to his new home Monday and they are bringing him back today as their vet said yesterday he should be playing and be acting as if he has always been there within 24 hours so in his opinion the kitten has mental problems


 
:gasp: Surely the vet cant be serious. We always say it takes about 2 weeks for a new kitten to settle(some less some more)


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Oops, cross posted Gina! It looks like it could be a Ragdoll or a Birman. Bit long in the head for a colourpoint. Has it got white feet?


Thankyou, im not to sure i cant remember!! Whoops! Its just my friends had it living in his garden for 2 years now, it was the neighbours cat, they left and left it. My friend is moving home this week, and it'll be left to his neighbours to look after. Its such a beautiful cat and im suprisd she was left, and suprised she is on the street.




Shell195 said:


> I thought this but as I couldnt see its feet I wasnt sure


hope your ok shell *hugs*


p.s you liek the video of scooooby?


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Thankyou, im not to sure i cant remember!! Whoops! Its just my friends had it living in his garden for 2 years now, it was the neighbours cat, they left and left it. My friend is moving home this week, and it'll be left to his neighbours to look after. Its such a beautiful cat and im suprisd she was left, and suprised she is on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> hope your ok shell *hugs*
> 
> 
> p.s you liek the video of scooooby?


 
Thanks Gina,cant the friends get the cat into a rescue ?
Cute video


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Thanks Gina,cant the friends get the cat into a rescue ?
> Cute video


Thankyou
Unfortauntely, its up to his mum apparently....
She (the cat) has been living in the garden for two years... she had fleas so his mum wouldn't let her in the house *sigh* she was SO friendly. And very old poor thing.


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Surely the vet cant be serious. We always say it takes about 2 weeks for a new kitten to settle(some less some more)


The vet is serious his words were he has mental problems which will not go away and he does not exhibit any normal kitten behaviour, my vet finds it all funny as this is based on the kitten not running away from the vet and hideing in his new home or when picked up just lies in their laps


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> The vet is serious his words were he has mental problems which will not go away and he does not exhibit any normal kitten behaviour, my vet finds it all funny as this is based on the kitten not running away from the vet and hideing in his new home or when picked up just lies in their laps


 
The people who had the kitten need to find a new vet:bash:
Maybe they would be happier with a feral kitten


----------



## freekygeeky

izzey said:


> The vet is serious his words were he has mental problems which will not go away and he does not exhibit any normal kitten behaviour, my vet finds it all funny as this is based on the kitten not running away from the vet and hideing in his new home or when picked up just lies in their laps


thats sort of normal behaviour no?
/ give him to me?


----------



## Amalthea

I would think the kitty is a ragdoll or birman, too. They are very similar looking (I think).

That idiotic vet!! Smack him one! Surely that's just a sign of a well socialised kitten??

I am strangely tired today....... Thought I had an appt with the nurse this morning, went down to the clinic, and it's tomorrow morning! >.< Oh well...... And am heading into Manchester to do a bit of canvassing at the AS there.


----------



## Shell195

panting for no reason !!!


----------



## Shell195

A young lad who lived near me until recently owed some people money for the evil weed. They basically kidnapped him, tied him up and pulled out one of his big toe nails and a thumb nail, broke 3 fingers and poured boiling water over his back. Im glad to say that these sick evil people are now behind bars


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> A young lad who lived near me until recently owed some people money for the evil weed. They basically kidnapped him, tied him up and pulled out one of his big toe nails and a thumb nail, broke 3 fingers and poured boiling water over his back. Im glad to say that these sick evil people are now behind bars


f me.....


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> f me.....


All that for £10:gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> All that for £10:gasp:


bloody hell!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> A young lad who lived near me until recently owed some people money for the evil weed. They basically kidnapped him, tied him up and pulled out one of his big toe nails and a thumb nail, broke 3 fingers and poured boiling water over his back. Im glad to say that these sick evil people are now behind bars


 
Jesus!! :gasp:


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> A young lad who lived near me until recently owed some people money for the evil weed. They basically kidnapped him, tied him up and pulled out one of his big toe nails and a thumb nail, broke 3 fingers and poured boiling water over his back. Im glad to say that these sick evil people are now behind bars


Bloody hell thats bad


----------



## ditta

im just back from farm, getting rabbit food and shavings, i took a magic pill at 7pm last night and slept right through til ten this morning:gasp:

im so sorry about claude shell hugs



well ladies tennis semis on now so catch you ladies later


----------



## feorag

izzey said:


> I have a question for anyone that has breed cats or had a kitten, how long has it taken them to settle in their new homes.
> The reason I ask is my smoke boy went to his new home Monday and they are bringing him back today as their vet said yesterday he should be playing and be acting as if he has always been there within 24 hours so in his opinion the kitten has mental problems


:roll: Lord save us from know-it-all vets! I've never heard anything so feckin' stupid in my entire life! :bash:

Maybe the vet hasn't met a kitten that has been properly brought up and socialised and is confident and outgoing?? Maybe he's only met 6-8 week olds (as most vets seem to advise people that their kittens can leave at this age!:bash who are terrified of what is going on around them, because they should still be at home with their mother and siblings!

Please tell the people who have bought the kitten that this behaviour is perfectly normal for a kitten who has been allowed to live with its mother and siblings until it is *ready* to leave them, instead of *taken away* before it's ready, so it is well balanced and socialised. 

I've never heard the like before! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:

Sorry you're suffering a bit from the drink last night Shell, but it's all totally understandable :sad:

Morning Ditta - could you let me have some of those magic tablets please, cos I'd kill for a decent night's sleep.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Morning Ditta - could you let me have some of those magic tablets please, cos* I'd kill for a decent night's sleep*.


Ditto......


----------



## Shell195

How does one small dog leave such a big hole, Ive just fed the rest and his space was empty it was awful


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Jesus!! :gasp:


 
I didnt believe it at first but we met him yesterday and he was all bandaged up, then last night he put photos up on his facebook so Sophie could see what they had done to him. The poor lad looks haunted and keeps looking over his shoulder as the people who did it have friends:bash: Hes actually a really nice lad and comes from South Africa so has no nearby relatives


----------



## izzey

feorag said:


> :roll: Lord save us from know-it-all vets! I've never heard anything so feckin' stupid in my entire life! :bash:
> 
> Maybe the vet hasn't met a kitten that has been properly brought up and socialised and is confident and outgoing?? Maybe he's only met 6-8 week olds (as most vets seem to advise people that their kittens can leave at this age!:bash who are terrified of what is going on around them, because they should still be at home with their mother and siblings!
> 
> Please tell the people who have bought the kitten that this behaviour is perfectly normal for a kitten who has been allowed to live with its mother and siblings until it is *ready* to leave them, instead of *taken away* before it's ready, so it is well balanced and socialised.
> 
> I've never heard the like before! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> Sorry you're suffering a bit from the drink last night Shell, but it's all totally understandable :sad:
> 
> Morning Ditta - could you let me have some of those magic tablets please, cos I'd kill for a decent night's sleep.


Have tried to tell them and did explain all this before they took the kitten as well although when they were here he was playing and going to see them, my vet realy thought I had rung him as a joke this morning as he saw the kitten on Friday while he was out looking at horses.
The kitten is due to arrive back between 2.30 and 3.00 this afternoon as I refused to let them come untill hubby is home.

I need some of those magic pills as well


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :roll: Lord save us from know-it-all vets! I've never heard anything so feckin' stupid in my entire life! :bash:
> 
> Maybe the vet hasn't met a kitten that has been properly brought up and socialised and is confident and outgoing?? Maybe he's only met 6-8 week olds (as most vets seem to advise people that their kittens can leave at this age!:bash who are terrified of what is going on around them, because they should still be at home with their mother and siblings!
> 
> Please tell the people who have bought the kitten that this behaviour is perfectly normal for a kitten who has been allowed to live with its mother and siblings until it is *ready* to leave them, instead of *taken away* before it's ready, so it is well balanced and socialised.
> 
> I've never heard the like before! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> Sorry you're suffering a bit from the drink last night Shell, but it's all totally understandable :sad:
> 
> Morning Ditta - could you let me have some of those magic tablets please, cos I'd kill for a decent night's sleep.


you think thats bad...yesterday i found out an old college mate let his pups go at 4 weeks 4 days cos the vet said they might as well as they werent feeding from mum :gasp::bash:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :roll:
> 
> 
> Morning Ditta - could you let me have some of those magic tablets please, cos I'd kill for a decent night's sleep.


 
thats what i said to the doctor :lol2: i wasnt due any til next week but with my finger pain and the heat i havnt slept for at least 2 weeks, just grabbing an hour here and there, think she was scared to say no:lol2:


----------



## feorag

izzey said:


> Have tried to tell them and did explain all this before they took the kitten as well although when they were here he was playing and going to see them, my vet realy thought I had rung him as a joke this morning as he saw the kitten on Friday while he was out looking at horses.
> The kitten is due to arrive back between 2.30 and 3.00 this afternoon as I refused to let them come untill hubby is home.
> 
> I need some of those magic pills as well


To be totally honest - if they've listened to their vet over you who knows the kitten and the parents and have given in that quickly, I'd be pleased they're bringing him back, cos they're aren't the owners I'd want for my kittens.


----------



## izzey

feorag said:


> To be totally honest - if they've listened to their vet over you who knows the kitten and the parents and have given in that quickly, I'd be pleased they're bringing him back, cos they're aren't the owners I'd want for my kittens.


This is why I told them to bring him back as they are not fit to have a kitten.We took a video of him as soon as he got back and he was wandering around haveing a fuss and puring. Have emailed it to them so they will have it when they get back.
I will also emil it to the vet


----------



## tomwilson

shell drinks................. and eileen gets a hangover


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> shell drinks................. and eileen gets a hangover


 
:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:


 just read through the thread and spoted that peice of gold :lol2:

how are the hoggies doing shell


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> shell drinks................. and eileen gets a hangover


i like never get hangovers , i wonder if someone else gets them :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i like never get hangovers , i wonder if someone else gets them :lol2:


 the Oh god of hang overs


----------



## feorag

izzey said:


> This is why I told them to bring him back as they are not fit to have a kitten.We took a video of him as soon as he got back and he was wandering around haveing a fuss and puring. Have emailed it to them so they will have it when they get back.
> I will also emil it to the vet


Yes, I would say he had a lucky escape!

:lol2: I've just had to sell one of Barry's shirts on ebay! Senior Moment!

When Iain came home at Easter he brought a load of shirts he didn't wear or hadn't even worn any more for Barry if he wanted them. Barry didn't want most of them cos he's got more than enough anyway, so last week I listed them all on ebay.

Some of them had bids on and most of them ended yesterday and this morning. One of them was a green check Wrangler shirt and I listed it as a Size XL, only when someone asked me the collar size last night and I was measuring it, I noticed it was actually a Size L, but there was a bid on it? :gasp:

Fortunately, Barry also had the exact same shirt (I think we were all out together and they both bought one cos they were a bargain!) in a Size XL, so rather than have to explain to the buyer that the shirt wouldn't fit cos it would be too small I washed Barry shirt and I've sent it to the buyer and re-listed Iain's! :roll2: PMSL!


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> just read through the thread and spoted that peice of gold :lol2:
> 
> how are the hoggies doing shell


 

The hoggies are fine:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, I would say he had a lucky escape!
> 
> :lol2: I've just had to sell one of Barry's shirts on ebay! Senior Moment!
> 
> When Iain came home at Easter he brought a load of shirts he didn't wear or hadn't even worn any more for Barry if he wanted them. Barry didn't want most of them cos he's got more than enough anyway, so last week I listed them all on ebay.
> 
> Some of them had bids on and most of them ended yesterday and this morning. One of them was a green check Wrangler shirt and I listed it as a Size XL, only when someone asked me the collar size last night and I was measuring it, I noticed it was actually a Size L, but there was a bid on it? :gasp:
> 
> Fortunately, Barry also had the exact same shirt (I think we were all out together and they both bought one cos they were a bargain!) in a Size XL, so rather than have to explain to the buyer that the shirt wouldn't fit cos it would be too small I washed Barry shirt and I've sent it to the buyer and re-listed Iain's! :roll2: PMSL!


 

:rotfl:Only you Eileen, only you:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> The hoggies are fine:2thumb:


 in the right direction for safe release : victory: i love hoggies


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> in the right direction for safe release : victory: i love hoggies


 

Will get some photos of them later:2thumb: Both will be released once they are big enough:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Daniel(eldest son) has brought his girlfriend over from Birmingham way and they have just arrived, not to see me I may add. Hes giving her a grand tour of the pets:lol2: Hes even introducing each one by name:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Daniel(eldest son) has brought his girlfriend over from Birmingham way and they have just arrived, not to see me I may add. Hes giving her a grand tour of the pets:lol2: Hes even introducing each one by name:whistling2:


 thats always the first introductions in our house good to see you taught him good manners


----------



## ami_j

how is everyone this evening? i had icecream earlier and i have an icy drink ^^


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> how is everyone this evening? i had icecream earlier and i have an icy drink ^^


 i have an icy drink :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i have an icy drink :2thumb:


:2thumb:

gave the rats some frozen peas they are really hating the heat bless them


----------



## izzey

Evening everyone I am just back from the pub a needd a rink after today. am thloal joke in the pub after what these iots aid abut the kitten


----------



## ami_j

izzey said:


> Evening everyone I am just back from the pub a needd a rink after today. am thloal joke in the pub after what these iots aid abut the kitten


just one drink :lol2:


----------



## izzey

ami_j said:


> just one drink :lol2:


Well the same glass not my fault it kept getting refiled :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

izzey said:


> Well the same glass not my fault it kept getting refiled :whistling2:


BAHAHAHAHA :2thumb:
did you read my idiot vet story? dno how some of them get their bloody licenses


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :rotfl:Only you Eileen, only you:lol2:


I know! He only wore it when we were out on Tuesday night, so I know he liked it! :lol2: 


Shell195 said:


> Daniel(eldest son) has brought his girlfriend over from Birmingham way and they have just arrived, not to see me I may add. Hes giving her a grand tour of the pets:lol2: Hes even introducing each one by name:whistling2:


That's kids for you! 


ami_j said:


> just one drink :lol2:


I was gonna say that - I had to read Izzy's first post 3 times to work out what she was saying! :rotfl:


----------



## izzey

We only drunk nearly a bottle of vodka between 2 of us, thy should not have left 2women who had stresfull days allone in a pub while they walked up to see thhe mentally damaged kitten


----------



## Shell195

Well instead of Rum and coke poured over a full glass of ice I have just coke and ice:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Well instead of Rum and coke poured over a full glass of ice I have just coke and ice:whistling2:


sounds nice  my mum didnt pick any coke up while she was out


----------



## Shell195

Before Dan went over to Birmingham to bring Hannah back with him he spent a full week cleaning his flat as it looked like one of those places off How clean is your house, it scrubbed up lovely:lol2:She asked me how bad it was so I told her straight, he didnt look to pleased:whistling2: Shes a lovely girl who loves animals and very chatty too(Its the first time I have met her)

The heavens have just opened here which has made it even more humid


----------



## izzey

Coke and ice sounds good
ami I do not know how some vets are allowed to practice who could let a pup go at that age


----------



## ami_j

izzey said:


> Coke and ice sounds good
> ami I do not know how some vets are allowed to practice who could let a pup go at that age


i wouldnt mind he did the same course i did (animal management) so what the hell he was thinking i do not know
aswell as the fact he let a staffy cross get his purebred bull terrier pregnant. didnt have her spayed or missmate jab...really had to hold my tongue ,seriously consdering removing him


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> sounds nice  my mum didnt pick any coke up while she was out


 just rum for jaime then:whistling2:


----------



## izzey

ami_j said:


> i wouldnt mind he did the same course i did (animal management) so what the hell he was thinking i do not know
> aswell as the fact he let a staffy cross get his purebred bull terrier pregnant. didnt have her spayed or missmate jab...really had to hold my tongue ,seriously consdering removing him


Thats terrible We have people moaning that I will not let a pup leave at 7 weeks


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> just rum for jaime then:whistling2:


:lol2:have you been on happy pills tonight?


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Thats terrible We have people moaning that I will not let a pup leave at 7 weeks


 

We get people ringing the sanctuary all the time asking for a kitten from 4 weeks old, they get snotty when we say we vaccinate them and the minimum age for rehoming from us is 10 weeks:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:have you been on happy pills tonight?


 me no. been watching the x-men with the baby, and drinking fants fruit twist with ice :lol2:, leathal combo


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> me no. been watching the x-men with the baby, and drinking fants fruit twist with ice :lol2:, leathal combo


Not heard of that is it E numbers or alchohol?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> We get people ringing the sanctuary all the time asking for a kitten from 4 weeks old, they get snotty when we say we vaccinate them and the minimum age for rehoming from us is 10 weeks:bash:


 most kittens i've come accross have been let go at around 4 weeks and i must say you can't half tell the difference when one has been kept with the mum untill its ready.


----------



## izzey

This little girl needs a name


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Not heard of that is it E numbers or alchohol?


 lol sorry i missed the a and hit the s it should have been fanta:2thumb: soft drinks, i don't drink much alcohol anymore. although i did drink a can of carlsberg export after work because it was the only cold thing in the fridge:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> just rum for jaime then:whistling2:


i wish 


izzey said:


> Thats terrible We have people moaning that I will not let a pup leave at 7 weeks


he should know better ...really annoyed at him


izzey said:


> This little girl needs a name
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


MINE!


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> lol sorry i missed the a and hit the s it should have been fanta:2thumb: soft drinks, i don't drink much alcohol anymore. although i did drink a can of carlsberg export after work because it was the only cold thing in the fridge:lol2:


 
E numbers then:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> This little girl needs a name
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Awww shes adorable, is she a Dane? and is she staying with you?:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> E numbers then:lol2:


 :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## izzey

No Ami she is mine
Yes Shell she is a ane and is staying due to her colouring, she is a blue fawn although her pictures do no show it well


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> No Ami she is mine
> Yes Shell she is a ane and is staying due to her colouring, she is a blue fawn although her pictures do no show it well


 
What kind of names do you like? Ive never heard of that colour, very pretty:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

izzey said:


> No Ami she is mine
> Yes Shell she is a ane and is staying due to her colouring, she is a blue fawn although her pictures do no show it well


meanie :devil::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

izzey said:


> No Ami she is mine
> Yes Shell she is a ane and is staying due to her colouring, she is a blue fawn although her pictures do no show it well


 call her fawn


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> call her fawn


 
or Bambi:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> or Bambi:whistling2:


 thumper?


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> What kind of names do you like? Ive never heard of that colour, very pretty:flrt:


The colour is rare but more common in america something to do with a blue and fawn breeding, I want an unusual name for her and her sister who is a fawnaquin


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> or Bambi:whistling2:


this :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Harmony, Ditta Von Tease, Destiny, Diva


----------



## izzey

I like all them names and this one I just got sent blå kryberi (Danish for Blue Fawn) sounds like blackberry


----------



## tomwilson

haha dita von teese the dog :no1:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> haha dita von teese the dog :no1:


wouldnt like to be shouting it in the park


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> wouldnt like to be shouting it in the park


 :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me night all x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me night all x


night shell


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me night all x


 night shell


----------



## Alex

Long time no speak...


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Long time no speak...


 theres only me and jaime on here dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> theres only me and jaime on here dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 I know that:Na_Na_Na_Na: I mean on this thread, i havent posted here in like 3 months: victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> I know that:Na_Na_Na_Na: I mean on this thread, i havent posted here in like 3 months: victory:


 :lol2: coll might post in a min


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I know that:Na_Na_Na_Na: I mean on this thread, i havent posted here in like 3 months: victory:


got alot of catching up to do


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: coll might post in a min


Here I am! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

heyyy col


----------



## freekygeeky

my facebook status may interest some of you 

About this one (if you click on it shows him meowing, in his little attention seeking way lol!)


*''I sometimes wonder why I have SUCH a special cat....sometimes its just a bit too much and I get angry or cry...and sometimes its hilarious and I laugh... Today it's just annoying. Scooby just walked over my desk (my other cats do it 100% fine, without a hassle). But Scooby just walked, sorry no TRIPPED over my mouse, he then slipped on my phone, sending that flying.He then knocked off two biros. He then shoved his head in a mug to smell my drink, when lifting his head, he didn't lift it straight up, knocking the cup on the floor, on to my camera, smashing it (the cup). He then looks at me blankly with NO emotion. He then walks on the keyboard (other cats walk around it), he then freezes everything on the computer. I then shooo him off, as I do so, he takes the keyboard with him, lands on a bag, and slips... and then tootles off.. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH lol scooby is so simple.

But I love him ''*


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> heyyy col


Hey missus! How are you?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey missus! How are you?


boiling...god knows how im gonna sleep
how about you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> boiling...god knows how im gonna sleep
> how about you?


Im ok thanks hun. Still pretty warm, but not as bad as its been. 

While it was dry today, I made Clark's mum a bird table to feed the birds that come to her garden. I treated the wood with preservative, & 10 minutes later it was raining! Bloody typical!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks hun. Still pretty warm, but not as bad as its been.
> 
> While it was dry today, I made Clark's mum a bird table to feed the birds that come to her garden. I treated the wood with preservative, & 10 minutes later it was raining! Bloody typical!


dammit! >_<
it rained for a little while here but the temps are still making me too warm, the humidity must be up too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Yes, it is still very heavy & close here. I hope the rain buggars off tomorrow though, I've gotten used to wearing shorts, t-shirt & flip-flops now! My tan is amazing! hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, it is still very heavy & close here. I hope the rain buggars off tomorrow though, I've gotten used to wearing shorts, t-shirt & flip-flops now! My tan is amazing! hehe


:lol2:
im trying to stay pale lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

I tan really easily, my feet tanned in just a day!


----------



## tomwilson

hey coll


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I tan really easily, my feet tanned in just a day!


wow :C


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hey coll


Hiya Tom, you ok bud?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> wow :C


I know, Im a lovely bronze colour at the moment.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Tom, you ok bud?


 yeah i was having a very late dinner :lol2: left over chicken stew from last night


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know, Im a lovely bronze colour at the moment.


hehe awesome 

well im off night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> yeah i was having a very late dinner :lol2: left over chicken stew from last night


Wow, very late indeed! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hehe awesome
> 
> well im off night guys


Night Jaime, hope you manage to get to sleep xx


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hehe awesome
> 
> well im off night guys


 night night


Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, very late indeed! :lol2:


 indeed it was but i was going to make a curry but kept putting it off and cleaned the kitchen and then spotted a bowl of stew left in the fridge and though f**k it i'll mic that :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning......... *yawn*


----------



## Shell195

Morning Jen, you sound sleepy


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

We're off in a bit to Gretna to meet up with Shirley and collect the girls for their holiday. They're coming back with us and then Iain & shirley are following on next Friday for a week - so constant company and attention seeking for the next 2 weeks! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

morning

you random slag chat thread people :welcome:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, it is still very heavy & close here. I hope the rain buggars off tomorrow though, I've gotten used to wearing shorts, t-shirt & flip-flops now! My tan is amazing! hehe


That's what I've been sting as well . Although it was a little cold yesterday .


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... Sleepy!!

Going to have bloods drawn in a bit, then canvassing this afternoon, and then ECLIPSE TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Am going to a midnight showing with some friends. SO excited!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Jen, what's the safety distance between bars on a rat cage for young rats? I've just taken delivery of my cage and the bar spacing is 2.3cm!

I'm a bit worried cos I think they look a bit wide and that babies could squeeze through?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, they could get out of that..... I wouldn't put babies in anything bigger than 1cm (1.5cm at the very most).


----------



## Amalthea

It's also not a good idea to put baby rats directly into a HUGE cage... They can panic with all the room. I always keep mine in a "hamster" cage until they get used to the news sights and smells.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen its a shame you arent nearer as I have various suitable cages and you could could have one. Get on Freecycle and ask for one

Jen good luck with the bloods and enjoy yur film tonight, not that you need telling:lol2:

It better hear today after persisting it down all night, Im gonna hang out the washing when its done.
I fed the baby hog last thing then left her supplies for when she was hungry, it was gone this morning when I went in at 9.30am so no more getting up very early


----------



## temerist

*cough cough*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *cough cough*


 

Ooops sorry Ian, good morning to you too, how are you?


----------



## Shell195

The house is unaturally quiet without Claudes constant snoring


----------



## temerist

who is claude? whats happened?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> who is claude? whats happened?


 
My old Cavalier who looked a bit odd on Wednesday night so I rang the emergency vets and took him straight over, he was PTS 

RIP Claude mummy`s little soldier


----------



## temerist

just read the thread

shell im so sorry hun :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> just read the thread
> 
> shell im so sorry hun :grphug:


 
Thankyou I need hugs at the minute, he was very special


----------



## temerist

shit, ive got a virus :blush:


----------



## temerist

OMG there is loads of porn links on my desktop wtf is going on :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> OMG there is loads of porn links on my desktop wtf is going on :lol2:


You sure you didnt put them there:whistling2:

I got a random email from your addy that sent me a link I never clicked:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> OMG there is loads of porn links on my desktop wtf is going on :lol2:


 no ian thats just your search history


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Eileen its a shame you arent nearer as I have various suitable cages and you could could have one. Get on Freecycle and ask for one
> 
> *Jen good luck with the bloods and enjoy yur film tonight, not that you need telling:lol2:*
> 
> It better hear today after persisting it down all night, Im gonna hang out the washing when its done.
> I fed the baby hog last thing then left her supplies for when she was hungry, it was gone this morning when I went in at 9.30am so no more getting up very early


Bloody bus was late, so missd my appt!! So had to rebook in for next week :censor:

Am so excited for tonight! Doing a bit of perving! WOO!! :2thumb:

Weather is nicer here, too..... Still windy, though.

Porn viruses are terrible, Ian...... We left our house in the care of some friends a few years ago while we visited my parents. Said they were welcome to use our computer, but to NOT go on any porn sites because of viruses... But guess what they did... Our computer was screwed and was never usable again! :censor:

Oh!!! Ian, didja see my piercing?!


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's just got the tickets for Eclipse!!! *does the happy dance*


----------



## Cillah

Martin got his blood results back. They took 12 viles and tested everything from a normal virus to leukaemia but it all came back normal.. Back to square one


----------



## ami_j

Ian sounds like you have been "zombied" change your email password ...it happened to me last week


----------



## Shell195

Cilla its good that Martins test are normal but worrying that they cant cure something they cant find

Jen you bouncing off the walls yet:whistling2:

Jaime Ive never heard that term before but a few months ago my laptop was sending strange transport links to other people even when it was switched off and I was in bed:bash: Changing the password stopped it


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Cilla its good that Martins test are normal but worrying that they cant cure something they cant find
> 
> Jen you bouncing off the walls yet:whistling2:
> 
> Jaime Ive never heard that term before but a few months ago my laptop was sending strange transport links to other people even when it was switched off and I was in bed:bash: Changing the password stopped it


samewith mine shell...it was sending emails as me but stopped after a password change  bloody annoying though


----------



## Alex

Afternoon guys


----------



## Shell195

Hi Alex


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Cilla its good that Martins test are normal but worrying that they cant cure something they cant find


Yeah I have no idea what I can do. He's been trying to find out what is wrong for four years now and it keeps coming back as nothing but.. If they lived with him they would know it isn't true.. :whip:


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Hi Alex


 Hi hun how are you?


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Hi hun how are you?


 
Im fine thanks, you been busy as youve not been about for a while


----------



## ditta

im just home from my sisters, and whilst getting worms n crix from shop i found these gorgeous looking creatures, they really are not my thing but £55 later i now own 1.3 they are in a tank on my computer desk so i can watch them. they only live 10 months or so so i bought them to breed cos i have never seen anything more fascinating except baby dice and coffybean of course, i will get pics later but they are about 2 inches in length, black with 6 dice cream dice spots on their back

i have just added a chin dust bath with coffybean and shes sat in it.........eating it:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> im just home from my sisters, and whilst getting worms n crix from shop i found these gorgeous looking creatures, they really are not my thing but £55 later i now own 1.3 they are in a tank on my computer desk so i can watch them. they only live 10 months or so so i bought them to breed cos i have never seen anything more fascinating except baby dice and coffybean of course, i will get pics later but they are about 2 inches in length, black with 6 dice cream dice spots on their back
> 
> i have just added a chin dust bath with coffybean and shes sat in it.........eating it:lol2:


 

Are they bugs or furries? spill the beans woman

Coffybean must take after her daddy, hes a dirty minger too lol


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Are they bugs or furries? spill the beans woman
> 
> Coffybean must take after her daddy, hes a dirty minger too lol


 
oops sorry i didnt say did i?

they are predator beetles.
coffybeans gone back to bed now WITHOUT having a bath:whip:


----------



## ditta

ive named them IAN, SHELL, EILEEN and JEN:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

PICTURE FROM GOOGLE


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well what a while its been on here huh??!! iv been sooo busy with the horses between riding and schooling and mucking out i havent had time to sit for a min and see what peoples are up to! how are you guys? xx


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 
Anyone watching animal 24/7 on bbc one and the house wiht all the cats


----------



## ditta

phewwwwwwww ive just been in the invert section....oooohhhhh its scary in there, all those legs n wings n crawlies:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> ive named them IAN, SHELL, EILEEN and JEN:lol2::lol2::lol2:


*laughs and feels left out at the same time* :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ifeel left out too lol


----------



## ditta

it really is a compliment being left out......but shhhhh dont tell the other ladies:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> it really is a compliment being left out......but shhhhh dont tell the other ladies:lol2:


secrets safe with me :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ANd me to hun lol


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> secrets safe with me :lol2:


jamie they are really freaking me out but i cant stop looking at them:lol2::lol2:


sammy believe me you wouldnt want your name on any of these brutes


----------



## sammy1969

Oh why not lol 
Sorry sat here in tears after watching animal 24/7. One of the stories was about a woman with cats. THe home was disgusting and they took out 20 cats of which only 15 survived but what was worse was the 12 corpses they also found that had been there for at least 6 months. THe one thing that getsme is this woman who says she couldnt sort them out coz she was too busy was not prosecuted at all so has no reason for not doing it all over again.


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> jamie they are really freaking me out but i cant stop looking at them:lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> sammy believe me you wouldnt want your name on any of these brutes


so they freak you out but your bought them :lol2:
what you like:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

OK what are they lol


----------



## sammy1969

Does every one like my new earing lol this is what i have at least 4 times a day.And yes unfortunately that is what i really look like lol









Will latest pics of babies later as i wont be able to get anymore till i get back on the 19th


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Does every one like my new earing lol this is what i have at least 4 times a day.And yes unfortunately that is what i really look like lol
> 
> image
> Will latest pics of babies later as i wont be able to get anymore till i get back on the 19th


im loving your earring but you really need a matching one, one looks very odd:lol2::flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Cant find the other earing i lost it somewhere i think typical of me . This was him a couple of nights ago he can be sweet sometimes lol


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ive named them IAN, SHELL, EILEEN and JEN:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Geee thanks for that LMAO:roll2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Does every one like my new earing lol this is what i have at least 4 times a day.And yes unfortunately that is what i really look like lol
> 
> image
> Will latest pics of babies later as i wont be able to get anymore till i get back on the 19th


your going to have mile long earlobes by the time hes finished lol


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Geee thanks for that LMAO:roll2:


 you is very welcome shell: victory:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Sammy, I bet even Eileen cant make earrings like that:no1:

Ditta are they these Egyptian Predator Beetle - Anthia sexguttata How big are they?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Sammy, I bet even Eileen cant make earrings like that:no1:
> 
> Ditta are they these Egyptian Predator Beetle - Anthia sexguttata How big are they?


 
yup thems the ones they are about inch n half - two inches:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Cilla its good that Martins test are normal but worrying that they cant cure something they cant find
> 
> *Jen you bouncing off the walls yet:whistling2:*
> 
> Jaime Ive never heard that term before but a few months ago my laptop was sending strange transport links to other people even when it was switched off and I was in bed:bash: Changing the password stopped it


YAY!!!! *bounce*



ditta said:


> ive named them IAN, SHELL, EILEEN and JEN:lol2::lol2::lol2:


*LMAO* Thanx!  I have a namesake again (I still count Ian's Thea as another)

Friends are here and I'm making dinner for before we head off to do a bit of Taylor Lautner perving (he's legal now) :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta the bug lady:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> YAY!!!! *bounce*
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO* Thanx!  I have a namesake again (I still count Ian's Thea as another)
> 
> *Friends are here and I'm making dinner for before we head off to do a bit of Taylor Lautner perving (he's legal now)* :whistling2:


 
You multi tasking:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> ditta the bug lady:whistling2:


 can u believe it shell?, if truth be told im freaking terrified of them, i keep checking there are still 4 even tho i know they cant escape:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> can u believe it shell?, if truth be told im freaking terrified of them, i keep checking there are still 4 even tho i know they cant escape:lol2:


:lol2: what made you get them then


----------



## sammy1969

Damn thats a shame really as I really do need a matching one lol wonder if Eileen would try just for me 
Ditta I know they are ugly but i quite like them bugs lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Damn thats a shame really as I really do need a matching one lol wonder if Eileen would try just for me
> Ditta I know they are ugly but i quite like them bugs lol


did you say you were putting baby hammy pics up?


----------



## ditta

i saw them the other day in the shop and stood for ages watching them, and if im honest i felt a wee bit sorry for them for they were so big and their 'tank' was tiny, but i was totally smitten with the way they were moving and hunting......odd i know but thats me

cat took a sharp intake of breath when i told her ide just spent £60 odd on beetles:lol2:
sammy they are so cool:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah going to take some in a bit so you have upto date ones before i go then oyu will see the change when i get back lol THe lightest one we may be keeping as it looks so cute but there are four with russian like stripes down their backs which is weird
Have never seen anyhting like them before but they do look kinda cute lol Ditta


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i saw them the other day in the shop and stood for ages watching them, and if im honest i felt a wee bit sorry for them for they were so big and their 'tank' was tiny, but i was totally smitten with the way they were moving and hunting......odd i know but thats me
> 
> cat took a sharp intake of breath when i told her ide just spent £60 odd on beetles:lol2:
> sammy they are so cool:flrt:


 
Hmmmm me thinks she will be nagging for a kitten again:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah going to take some in a bit so you have upto date ones before i go then oyu will see the change when i get back lol THe lightest one we may be keeping as it looks so cute but there are four with russian like stripes down their backs which is weird
> Have never seen anyhting like them before but they do look kinda cute lol Ditta


awww how old now? might have a better idea at colour now lol


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hmmmm me thinks she will be nagging for a kitten again:whistling2:


 and the answer will still be NO, :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> and the answer will still be NO, :lol2:


awwww you should let her have one


----------



## sammy1969

THey are 9 or 10 days old now born on the 23rd june sometimein the night lol 
Aww why cant she have a kitten Ditta lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> THey are 9 or 10 days old now born on the 23rd june sometimein the night lol
> Aww why cant she have a kitten Ditta lol


awww only a few days til their eyes open


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> THey are 9 or 10 days old now born on the 23rd june sometimein the night lol
> Aww why cant she have a kitten Ditta lol


 
because sammy and jamie she already has 5 cats and 3 skunks and i have 2 dogs, i dont mind her getting a rodent or two but another kitten is so much more work, she works full time and spends a lot of time at the gym, baby dice was her baby skunk but with cat working and sleeping when dice is awake she has bonded to me so strongly, and i dont want this happening with a kitten so then she will have to get another cos the new one loves me:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh good point lol i would have another kitten as all the others have bonded with Glyn more than me and i so want my own cat that is more for me but will have to wait till we move.Which may be soomer than we had hoped as someone may be interested in a mutual exchange but will have to wait till we come home to find out for sure. 
Yeah cant wait lol by the time i come home they will up running around but they will be wel lhandled so will make lovely pets as my house sitter owns the dad lol


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> and the answer will still be NO, :lol2:


 
Meanie:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, they could get out of that..... I wouldn't put babies in anything bigger than 1cm (1.5cm at the very most
> 
> It's also not a good idea to put baby rats directly into a HUGE cage... They can panic with all the room. I always keep mine in a "hamster" cage until they get used to the news sights and smells.


Oh, buggary bollocks!! I saw a brilliant hamster cage at the car boot sale on Wednesday, but cos I'd just ordered this one I didn't bother getting it. The one I've got isn't huge, not quite as big as my Tom Rat, but the measurements say "3 with proper planning" so it'll do if they don't get on for 2 to live in. I didn't want to end up maybe having to buy 2 you see! 


Shell195 said:


> Eileen its a shame you arent nearer as I have various suitable cages and you could could have one. Get on Freecycle and ask for one


I was speaking to Julie yesterday morning and she said she had a brand new one she bought for those degus she rescued which hasn't even been out of the box, if I'd mentioned it to her! :bash: I did look on Gumtree but not on Freecycle! :bash:

If it comes to the crunch they'll just have to go in the big cage and Angus and Seamus will have to go in the small one! I did speak about this to Toyah when I got Angus and Seamus and she said they'd be OK, just not to give them somewhere to hide away. 


Cillah said:


> Martin got his blood results back. They took 12 viles and tested everything from a normal virus to leukaemia but it all came back normal.. Back to square one


I simply can't believe that Cillah. I think he should ask his doctor for a referral to have a camera put into his stomach so they can see what's going on in there. that's what my son Iain had done and they found ulcers. 


ditta said:


> ive named them IAN, SHELL, EILEEN and JEN:lol2::lol2::lol2:


WTF!!! :bash: You called a big, black, ugly, creepy crawley critter with red spots after us?? :bash: 


sammy1969 said:


> Have never seen anyhting like them before but they do look kinda cute lol Ditta


There ain't nuthing cute about any critter with more than 4 legs! :bash:

Well as you'll guess that's me back from Gretna accompanied by a little red haired critter than hasn't stopped saying "Nanar" for longer than 3 minutes since we left her mother! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I have 19 cats:whistling2: That makes me sound like the woman on animal 24/7 but Im not like that at all:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Im not a big fan of things with more than 4 legs although I do like spiders:lol2:

Eileen were did you get red spots from:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell you wouldnt ever keep cats in the conditions she did THere was at least six inches of dirt and feaces all over the home all the cats had fleas and health problems and you would not of allowed a dead cat to stay down the back of the wardrobe for 6 months after it had slipped off the top of it nor would yo of left 12 cats in a room to starve to death without batting an eyelid. And your home would not of smelt that strongly of amonia and feaces that it made someones eyes water and made them feel sick So NO you are not like the woman on there at all you care aobut oyur pets she didnt


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had a call from my friend at the sanctuary, would I take a litter of 3 hoglets, erm noooooooooooo I have no where to put them. Ive told her to ask her neighbour who fosters them but she said she would rather I had them. Tough:bash: I never wanted to be a one man hog hospital


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Shell you wouldnt ever keep cats in the conditions she did THere was at least six inches of dirt and feaces all over the home all the cats had fleas and health problems and you would not of allowed a dead cat to stay down the back of the wardrobe for 6 months after it had slipped off the top of it nor would yo of left 12 cats in a room to starve to death without batting an eyelid. And your home would not of smelt that strongly of amonia and feaces that it made someones eyes water and made them feel sick So NO you are not like the woman on there at all you care aobut oyur pets she didnt


 
Ive seen that program before, it made me feel sick. I spend that long cleaning it would never ever smell or loook like that but when people hear how many cats I have you can see it in their faces:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

But hun you are so different from some cat keepers regardelss of numbers you care for your babies all of them not just oyur cats but i know what oyu mean i get some of those looks when i say i have 20 pets they automatically think that you are weird or a bit crazy lol but we care where as some dont


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen were did you get red spots from:whistling2:


Cos there were so many bloody posts to read cos I've not been on all day that I'd forgotten what colour the spots were by the time I came to post! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Am straightening my hair getting ready for Taylor perving now


----------



## sammy1969

Enjoy Jen i have still to see New moon lol mind oyu it took me till New moon came out to finally see Twilight lol so maybe When breaking Dawn comes out I will see Eclipse


----------



## ditta

shell we have visited you on numerous occasions and would never believe you have 20 cats, the house doesnt smell, there is no shit everywhere, your house is lovely and all your cats, well the ones we have met, cos i dont think we have met them all, are all lovely looking and healthy friendly cats, well even the evil one took a shine to cat:flrt:


eileen, these are beautiful things, and jamie and sammy are awaiting in the background to have these critters named after them:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

why does petrol smell so nice


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am straightening my hair getting ready for Taylor perving now


i bet theres soooo many screaming girls there lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> why does petrol smell so nice


Does it lol i must admit i really dont agree


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Does it lol i must admit i really dont agree


i think it smells lovely lol , met a fair few people who agreee haha


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Enjoy Jen i have still to see New moon lol mind oyu it took me till New moon came out to finally see Twilight lol so maybe When breaking Dawn comes out I will see Eclipse


 
Ive not seen any of the films:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

THe first one is good it has kept to the books reasonably well which is good as i hate it when they take too much license with them so hoping the rest will be as good


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Enjoy Jen i have still to see New moon lol mind oyu it took me till New moon came out to finally see Twilight lol so maybe When breaking Dawn comes out I will see Eclipse


*lol* Well, BD is going to be TWO movies :2thumb:



ami_j said:


> i bet theres soooo many screaming girls there lol


I'll be one!!! :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Ive not seen any of the films:whistling2:


You totally should, Shell!! Or better yet, read the books!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell we have visited you on numerous occasions and would never believe you have 20 cats, the house doesnt smell, there is no shit everywhere, your house is lovely and all your cats, well the ones we have met, cos i dont think we have met them all, are all lovely looking and healthy friendly cats, well even the evil one took a shine to cat:flrt:
> 
> 
> eileen, these are beautiful things, and jamie and sammy are awaiting in the background to have these critters named after them:whistling2:


 
Thankyou:notworthy: You have only met a few I think as they spread over the house and the ferals go into hiding when we have visitors:lol2: Sasha the evil one is a very odd cat and she certainly did take a shine to Cat:flrt:


ps I only have 19


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Well, BD is going to be TWO movies :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be one!!! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> *You totally should, Shell!! Or better yet, read the books*!!


 
I never get time:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

_only....._


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> _only....._


 
Yes only............................................


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Yes only............................................


 you would only have 17 if we had our way:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

SO which two would yo have Ditta


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> SO which two would yo have Ditta


 dennis and harley:flrt::flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

i have nothing to say sooooooo!!!!!
































:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Aw they are cute arent they Ditta 
Hi Tom


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Aw they are cute arent they Ditta
> Hi Tom


 hey sammy already for your trip


----------



## sammy1969

Nope lol but almost


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Nope lol but almost


 awww why not


----------



## sammy1969

keys went missing so had to go and get new lock barrel as think someone has them with the view of coming inwhen i am not here


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> dennis and harley:flrt::flrt:


 
How did I know you were going to say this:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> keys went missing so had to go and get new lock barrel as think someone has them with the view of coming inwhen i am not here


 anyone in particular


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> eileen, these are beautiful things, and jamie and sammy are awaiting in the background to have these critters named after them:whistling2:


I believe you - *NOT!!! *



Shell195 said:


> Ive not seen any of the films:whistling2:


Nor me.

I was in Claire's accessory shop at Gretna and they had a Twilight bracelet which consisted of a crystal heart and a acrylic/plastic wolf on a chain and it was £8. :gasp: I could make it for a fraction of that price.


----------



## sammy1969

thnk neighbour too to give to exs family as she still talks to them she has passed info in the past and we had thought the keys were in the flat still but have turned whole place upside down looking for them, still wasnt worried but yestrday when we came in from going out we found toilet seat left up and toilet left unflushed something that never happens Glyn wouldnt dare lol and also a couple od dvds are missing but i cant prove completely so took action


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I was in Claire's accessory shop at Gretna and they had a Twilight bracelet which consisted of a crystal heart and a acrylic/plastic wolf on a chain and it was £8. :gasp: I could make it for a fraction of that price.


 you should you could probably become a millionaire from selling to jen alone:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> thnk neighbour too to give to exs family as she still talks to them she has passed info in the past and we had thought the keys were in the flat still but have turned whole place upside down looking for them, still wasnt worried but yestrday when we came in from going out we found toilet seat left up and toilet left unflushed something that never happens Glyn wouldnt dare lol and also a couple od dvds are missing but i cant prove completely so took action


 neighbour seems a bit of a tool, good on you can't be too safe: victory:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> you should you could probably become a millionaire from selling to jen alone:whistling2:


 

:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :no1:


 i thankyou :notworthy:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> thnk neighbour too to give to exs family as she still talks to them she has passed info in the past and we had thought the keys were in the flat still but have turned whole place upside down looking for them, still wasnt worried but yestrday when we came in from going out we found toilet seat left up and toilet left unflushed something that never happens Glyn wouldnt dare lol and also a couple od dvds are missing but i cant prove completely so took action


god weirdos :S


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i used to trust them completely but too many things have happened so now dont at all. She denies she has done anything but she knows too much aobut what is going on in the exs household for someone who does not talk to them and she was very upset didnt trust her to look after the flat so to me something i not quite right lol
They are weirdos Jaimi the whole lot of themand it is the sort of thing they would do to try and shite me up


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i used to trust them completely but too many things have happened so now dont at all. She denies she has done anything but she knows too much aobut what is going on in the exs household for someone who does not talk to them and she was very upset didnt trust her to look after the flat so to me something i not quite right lol
> They are weirdos Jaimi the whole lot of themand it is the sort of thing they would do to try and shite me up


 
Nice people........NOT:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Yes only............................................


*giggles*



feorag said:


> I believe you - *NOT!!! *
> 
> Nor me.
> 
> I was in Claire's accessory shop at Gretna and they had a Twilight bracelet which consisted of a crystal heart and a acrylic/plastic wolf on a chain and it was £8. :gasp: I could make it for a fraction of that price.


Please do :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> you should you could probably become a millionaire from selling to jen alone:whistling2:


Who? Me?? :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

right away to me bed, to spend quality time with baby dice:flrt::flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

No they're not at all Shell had hoped when my divorce became final last week they would all Feck off but no luck so far They stillhave over 3 grands worth of my belongings too which they wont give back so have to take them to small claims court for it

Night Ditta have fun


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i used to trust them completely but too many things have happened so now dont at all. She denies she has done anything but she knows too much aobut what is going on in the exs household for someone who does not talk to them and she was very upset didnt trust her to look after the flat so to me something i not quite right lol
> They are weirdos Jaimi the whole lot of themand it is the sort of thing they would do to try and shite me up


you need a large dog


ditta said:


> right away to me bed, to spend quality time with baby dice:flrt::flrt:


nightttt ditttaaaaa


----------



## sammy1969

If only could have one I would get one but cant here

OOO mummies up so time to get baby pics


----------



## Shell195

Night ditta


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> If only could have one I would get one but cant here
> 
> OOO mummies up so time to get baby pics


ok a dobermann thats rat sized lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ok a dobermann thats rat sized lol


 a rabid chuwaha


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> ok a dobermann thats rat sized lol


 
That would be a Min pin:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah it would Shell lol do like them though Thinking of getting a miniature spitz or a staffie lol but staffies are too boisterous for me lol would knock me over may borrow my sisters husky Kia for a while that would sort them to lol she is known for her aggresion Just uploading pics took individual ones of each baby for all to see they are very cute but think the pale one is going ot be staying lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> That would be a Min pin:whistling2:


:lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> Yeah it would Shell lol do like them though Thinking of getting a miniature spitz or a staffie lol but staffies are too boisterous for me lol would knock me over may borrow my sisters husky Kia for a while that would sort them to lol she is known for her aggresion Just uploading pics took individual ones of each baby for all to see they are very cute but think the pale one is going ot be staying lol


hun they are boisterous but they know when to be gentle , its what makes them so good with kids


----------



## sammy1969

TRue I love them must admit and do know they can be very gentle when my twohorrors go I may get on butnot until mind you my dream dogs are a pure white and jet black GSD or a leonberger or chow


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx




----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> image


:rotfl:


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> image


:rotfl:


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Im fine thanks, you been busy as youve not been about for a while


Thats good  I have been fairly busy yes. I got my first car back in May, and currently doing an engine rebuild so what with that and the animals and school i havent had much time. Have finished school again now so i have some more time on my hands now.


----------



## sammy1969

Oj will do this over two posts as i dont know how to resize pics so here are the first of babies 



















Now each baby on its own so you can see the individual colours


















This one may be staying lol









Will put others in next post


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Thats good  I have been fairly busy yes. I got my first car back in May, and currently doing an engine rebuild so what with that and the animals and school i havent had much time. Have finished school again now *so i have some more time on my hands now.*


good


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oj will do this over two posts as i dont know how to resize pics so here are the first of babies
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Now each baby on its own so you can see the individual colours
> 
> image
> 
> image
> This one may be staying lol
> 
> image
> Will put others in next post


cream and sable for sure , looks like umbrous silver too  will have a better look now...you may have silver sable with the babies you have...some look faintly roan....hang on a min ....im wondering if dad is roan silver sable...looks more like roaning that domspotting


----------



## sammy1969

Now for the next five lol 













































THe bowl they are in is what mum hides them in and curls up in with them it does look funny


----------



## ami_j

infact im thinking silver might night be involved at all....dad look like this at all?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> good


 Hehe my post count hasnt increased much so far this year.:lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> Now for the next five lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> THe bowl they are in is what mum hides them in and curls up in with them it does look funny





sammy1969 said:


> Oj will do this over two posts as i dont know how to resize pics so here are the first of babies
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Now each baby on its own so you can see the individual colours
> 
> image
> 
> image
> This one may be staying lol
> 
> image
> Will put others in next post


Aww so cute :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Hehe my post count hasnt increased much so far this year.:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww so cute :flrt:


need to work on it lol 
you agree alex that it looks like roaning not domspotting?


----------



## sammy1969

NO hun he didnt lloked more like a silver beige umbrous lol but that still is not quite the right colour


----------



## Alex

By the way Jai, caught the black hamster overnight. Was in the trap in the morning. I havent caught my lh boy though


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> NO hun he didnt lloked more like this
> http://www.geocities.com/aaahamsters/image


pic not showing up....


thats great news alex


----------



## feorag

Amalthea;6567260I was in Claire's accessory shop at Gretna and they had a Twilight bracelet which consisted of a crystal heart and a acrylic/plastic wolf on a chain and it was £8. :gasp: I could make it for a fraction of that price.
Please do :2thumb:[/QUOTE said:


> But I thought you'd made yourself one ages ago???
> 
> 
> sammy1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRue I love them must admit and do know they can be very gentle when my twohorrors go I may get on butnot until mind you my dream dogs are a pure white and jet black GSD or a leonberger or chow
> 
> 
> 
> My jet black GSD behaved very well at the Shopping Outlet today. Got lots of admiring glances and attention which he received very well. Just wish I could get him to shut his mouth when he approaches people, cos people who don't know dogs that well seem to think he's trying to bite them! :roll:
> 
> Forgot to mention, remember months ago I bought some calming herbs from a holistic website for animals. Well we didn't particularly think they made any difference, but we finished the tub 2 weeks ago and now we are thinking they did, because we're both noticing that he's a little bit hyper than normal and seems to be back fixating on the cats much worse than he has been recently. so now beginning to wonder if they were actually keeping him slightly calmer??
Click to expand...


----------



## sammy1969

THank you Alex they are my new babies first time i have bred in years but couldnt resist putting the parents together as they are both so tame and well mannered so just trying to work out colours now with alot of help from Jaimi


----------



## sammy1969

have edited post hun as couldnt get it to show


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> need to work on it lol
> you agree alex that it looks like roaning not domspotting?


Yep looks roan to me


----------



## Alex

sammy1969 said:


> THank you Alex they are my new babies first time i have bred in years but couldnt resist putting the parents together as they are both so tame and well mannered so just trying to work out colours now with alot of help from Jaimi


If Jai has any difficulty i can always help by giving a second opinion. (Even though im learning from her :lol2

This time last year was my first litter......I have 24 now! lol


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> But I thought you'd made yourself one ages ago???
> My jet black GSD behaved very well at the Shopping Outlet today. Got lots of admiring glances and attention which he received very well. Just wish I could get him to shut his mouth when he approaches people, cos people who don't know dogs that well seem to think he's trying to bite them! :roll:
> 
> Forgot to mention, remember months ago I bought some calming herbs from a holistic website for animals. Well we didn't particularly think they made any difference, but we finished the tub 2 weeks ago and now we are thinking they did, because we're both noticing that he's a little bit hyper than normal and seems to be back fixating on the cats much worse than he has been recently. so now beginning to wonder if they were actually keeping him slightly calmer??


I know it is hard as my two do the same thing Eileen and yet like skye they are both docile. Oh thats good news will you be getting more now


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yep looks roan to me


thats what i thought 

sammy hun sable roans are silvery and the babies look a little roaned..
does dad have crescents?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> image


 

So do you like them then Cat?


----------



## sammy1969

Alex said:


> If Jai has any difficulty i can always help by giving a second opinion. (Even though im learning from her :lol2
> 
> This time last year was my first litter......I have 24 now! lol


She is good I have forgotten all the colours as havent bred them in over 10 years think dad may be along haired roan then butit is so hard to tell will try and get pic of him when i get back from hols Jaimi so oyu can see him and let us know


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> If Jai has any difficulty i can always help by giving a second opinion. (Even though im learning from her :lol2
> 
> This time last year was my first litter......I have 24 now! lol


lol im pretty sure they are sable roans, cos im 96% sure that its only the cream based colours that roan, the others show the white gene in other ways...alot of those babies look sable too, which i wouldnt expect if dad just carried cream....a genetics mystery ^^


----------



## sammy1969

sammy1969 said:


> She is good I have forgotten all the colours as havent bred them in over 10 years think dad may be along haired roan then butit is so hard to tell will try and get pic of him when i get back from hols Jaimi so oyu can see him and let us know


He doesnt have cresents hun it is hard to describe his markings lol. His owner says he is sort of mottled. will have to do the pic for you lol

LOL I like starting a mystery


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> She is good I have forgotten all the colours as havent bred them in over 10 years think dad may be along haired roan then butit is so hard to tell will try and get pic of him when i get back from hols Jaimi so oyu can see him and let us know


ta hun...youve given me a right old genes puzzle for my brain box :lol2:
the colour will vary in how much roaning he has ...excited to see pics 

if hes silver as we thought before , he still must carry cream for there to be sables and a cream (a high amount for a carrier to a homozygous but its not impossible)


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> He doesnt have cresents hun it is hard to describe his markings lol. His owner says he is sort of mottled. will have to do the pic for you lol
> 
> LOL I like starting a mystery


no crescents...not a silver 
defo sounds like hes a roan sable


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> He doesnt have cresents hun it is hard to describe his markings lol. His owner says he is sort of mottled. will have to do the pic for you lol
> 
> *LOL I like starting a mystery*


i like mysteries keeps my brain a bit fresher lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> ta hun...youve given me a right old genes puzzle for my brain box :lol2:
> the colour will vary in how much roaning he has ...excited to see pics
> 
> if hes silver as we thought before , he still must carry cream for there to be sables and a cream (a high amount for a carrier to a homozygous but its not impossible)


Just found the brother of the dad 
was a mid grey colour and his sister who she still has is a golden colour


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Just found the brother of the dad
> was a mid grey colour and his sister who she still has is a golden colour


lol brother was probably another sable roan just less marked , sister could be a normal gold 
99% sure that thats what dad is seeing as he has no crescents  fits with the amount of umbrous babies too 
so you have a cream (might be roan .need to wait til its a bit bigger as they can look almost white ,depending on the roaning) and some roan sables ,some normal sables just like mum too


----------



## Shell195

Cute hammy babies:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Cute hammy babies:flrt:


arent they :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

THank you Jaimi I will get pic of dad as soon as i get back I know they change rapidly as they grow. Owner of dad is here with me she says when she first got dad he was the colour the babies are now without the line down back but since he escaped and was recaptured 3 months later he has gone almost white with these pale grey markings so sounds like he is a roan to me

Thank you Shell i am so proud of mum she is doing so great with them


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> THank you Jaimi I will get pic of dad as soon as i get back I know they change rapidly as they grow. Owner of dad is here with me she says when she first got dad he was the colour the babies are now without the line down back but since he escaped and was recaptured 3 months later he has gone almost white with these pale grey markings so sounds like he is a roan to me
> 
> Thank you Shell i am so proud of mum she is doing so great with them


 wooo 
*feels clever*
roan is lovely , never had one though


----------



## sammy1969

YOu can have one of mine lol if you want no charge just want them to have good homes


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> I know it is hard as my two do the same thing Eileen and yet like skye they are both docile. Oh thats good news will you be getting more now


I think I might have to get some more as it did seem to be doing some good.

BTW forgot to mention in my last post the baby hammy are gorgeous! :flrt: Loving all the little spreadeagled back legs in the dish!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> YOu can have one of mine lol if you want no charge just want them to have good homes


i wish i could hun and i would  im sure they will get lovely homes though  goingto be stunning hammys


----------



## sammy1969

Just had a look at each of them and if i remember the right way of sexing at an early age i may have 5 girls and 3 boys as 5 have little nipple dots on them whereas 3 dont lol and mum has just tried to escape yet again lol 
Thank you Eileen i wuld keep them all but cant so just pale one will be staying and it may be a girl lol


----------



## ami_j




----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Just had a look at each of them and if i remember the right way of sexing at an early age i may have 5 girls and 3 boys as 5 have little nipple dots on them whereas 3 dont lol and mum has just tried to escape yet again lol
> Thank you Eileen i wuld keep them all but cant so just pale one will be staying and it may be a girl lol


yup before the fur is through fully they have nipple dots


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol im pretty sure they are sable roans, cos im 96% sure that its only the cream based colours that roan, the others show the white gene in other ways...alot of those babies look sable too, which i wouldnt expect if dad just carried cream....a genetics mystery ^^


 not exactly sure about roans but the way it comeds across while reading it is that roans arwe self animals with white belly gene, also almost all hamsters in britian carry cream, 

also should add that you shouls be carefull in breeding roan to dom spot sammy as roans all carry white belly gene and there is a chance dom spots can carry it and two sets of this gene produce eyeless whites


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> image


 what is that, is it a birturong


----------



## sammy1969

No worries on that front Tom as mum is sable its dad we cant work out if is roan or dom spot lol
Yay I got it right Jaimi I actually remembered something so definately have 5 girls and 3 boys lol. I am so proud of myself as i have lost so much of my long term memory now


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> not exactly sure about roans but the way it comeds across while reading it is that roans arwe self animals with white belly gene, also almost all hamsters in britian carry cream,
> 
> also should add that you shouls be carefull in breeding roan to dom spot sammy as roans all carry white belly gene and there is a chance dom spots can carry it and two sets of this gene produce eyeless whites


they are roan sables  and a cream that we arent sure about.
where did you read almost all hamster in the uk carry cream? even if dad did just carry cream it would be very rare for all babies to be a cream based colour and dad doesnt have crescents so isnt silver. so the most logical idea is that hes a sable roan.
yes roan is caused by the white belly gene in cream based colours. roans dont carry white belly gene per se its a shown marking


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> what is that, is it a birturong


binturong yeah


sammy1969 said:


> No worries on that front Tom as mum is sable its dad we cant work out if is roan or dom spot lol
> Yay I got it right Jaimi I actually remembered something so definately have 5 girls and 3 boys lol. I am so proud of myself as i have lost so much of my long term memory now


id put money on him being roan, dom spot displays differently 
like this
dom spot- more patched









roan hair flecks


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> im just home from my sisters, and whilst getting worms n crix from shop i found these gorgeous looking creatures, they really are not my thing but £55 later i now own 1.3 they are in a tank on my computer desk so i can watch them. they only live 10 months or so so i bought them to breed cos i have never seen anything more fascinating except baby dice and coffybean of course, i will get pics later but they are about 2 inches in length, black with 6 dice cream dice spots on their back
> 
> i have just added a chin dust bath with coffybean and shes sat in it.........eating it:lol2:


You spent £55 on 4 bugs??? Are you mad??? :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol Sorry didnt mean to start a bit of a disagreement between you two.
He is more like the bottom one Jaimi but has much longer hair but also is alot paler in colour than that one


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> they are roan sables  and a cream that we arent sure about.
> where did you read almost all hamster in the uk carry cream? even if dad did just carry cream it would be very rare for all babies to be a cream based colour and dad doesnt have crescents so isnt silver. so the most logical idea is that hes a sable roan.
> yes roan is caused by the white belly gene in cream based colours. roans dont carry white belly gene per se its a shown marking


 i can't remember but basicaly all colours originating in the uk all contian cream and at one point all uk hamsters where beleived to carry cream wasn't, but the american colours like black indroduced over he didn't but most blacks in this country now carry cream anyway


----------



## sammy1969

Hey Col you sexy beast lol if you look back through posts you will actually see pic of me with my new earing lol so yu can now say you have seen my ugly mug


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You spent £55 on 4 bugs??? Are you mad??? :gasp:


lol theres loads in my garden for free


sammy1969 said:


> Lol Sorry didnt mean to start a bit of a disagreement between you two.
> He is more like the bottom one Jaimi but has much longer hair but also is alot paler in colour than that one


longhaireds are paler ....same amount of colour spread across the hair 


tomwilson said:


> i can't remember but basicaly all colours originating in the uk all contian cream and at one point all uk hamsters where beleived to carry cream wasn't, but the american colours like black indroduced over he didn't but most blacks in this country now carry cream anyway


cream cancels black out so i dont see how that works....


----------



## Shell195

Tom it looks like a Binturong to me


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol theres loads in my garden for free
> 
> longhaireds are paler ....same amount of colour spread across the hair
> 
> cream cancels black out so i dont see how that works....


 last bit was an asumption :lol2: does it cancel it out even if it only carries one copy of the gene?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Tom it looks like a Binturong to me


 yay i got it right even if it was misspelt lol


----------



## ukpaul30

hi
i have 3 cats at them moment but unfortunately they need a new home 
due to new baby etc 
here is the link for more info

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/540052-cats-free-good-home.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hey Col you sexy beast lol if you look back through posts you will actually see pic of me with my new earing lol so yu can now say you have seen my ugly mug


I saw hun, & saw Glyn's legs too :blush: hehe


----------



## Shell195

ukpaul30 said:


> hi
> i have 3 cats at them moment but unfortunately they need a new home
> due to new baby etc
> here is the link for more info
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/540052-cats-free-good-home.html


 

Are you sure the new baby is allergic to them as a lot of new babies are snuffly while they build up their immunity to life
You could try using Petal cleanse on them as its made for asthma/allergy sufferers and has a 97% success rate


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> last bit was an asumption :lol2: does it cancel it out even if it only carries one copy of the gene?


no black can carry cream..cant remember exactly how it works but when i bred my cream banded to my tort i got no creams but no blacks so neither carried the other....

anyway unless (like in my case there was a nice band on my cream) theres no real reason for black and cream to be combined as they dont make anything together...
id wager alot of creams carry cinnamon and vice versa cos of minks. and pet shop golds tend to have a myriad of hets lol


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I saw hun, & saw Glyn's legs too :blush: hehe


THey are very sexy arent they lmao nicely muscled and very strong, shuts up quick


----------



## ukpaul30

Shell195 said:


> Are you sure the new baby is allergic to them as a lot of new babies are snuffly while they build up their immunity to life
> You could try using Petal cleanse on them as its made for asthma/allergy sufferers and has a 97% success rate


yeah and also we have a new landlord and they will not let us keep the cats so they still have to go to good home


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Are you sure the new baby is allergic to them as a lot of new babies are snuffly while they build up their immunity to life
> You could try using Petal cleanse on them as its made for asthma/allergy sufferers and has a 97% success rate


It defo works as i am highly allergic but use it so can keep my boys


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> THey are very sexy arent they lmao nicely muscled and very strong, shuts up quick


Maybe put some pics up in 18+ so we can judge for ourselves........:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ukpaul30 said:


> yeah and also we have a new landlord and they will not let us keep the cats so they still have to go to good home


 
Good luck with rehoming them, the rescues are overflowing and ours(along with many others) is having to refuse many unwanted cats a day due to lack of funds and space


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I saw hun, & saw Glyn's legs too :blush: hehe


you behave col


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me x


----------



## sammy1969

LOL now now cheeky and he would kill me lol mind you i do have some very risque ones of him but nooooo i will not be bad and post them
Night Shell
i will still be popping in as Glyn is taking his lappy with us YAY so will have some access to internet over next two weeks just not much lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me x


night shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you behave col


Hey, Im a good boy! :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Ahhh but can oyu get references lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey, Im a good boy! :blush:


hmmmm i dont believe you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oi you two, leave me alone you meanies


----------



## sammy1969

Me Mean never lol i was asking a serious question


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi you two, leave me alone you meanies


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

when have i ever expressed a love for those of the badger persuation?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cowbags!!! :devil:

What have you gals been up to today then?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> when have i ever expressed a love for those of the badger persuation?


Maybe it was supposed to say beaver........:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Maybe it was supposed to say beaver........:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


 lol was it you coll? i do like badgers though :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> when have i ever expressed a love for those of the badger persuation?


id put money on it being alex lol 


Zoo-Man said:


> Cowbags!!! :devil:
> 
> What have you gals been up to today then?


not alot really 
right im off for a bath seeyou all later


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol was it you coll? i do like badgers though :lol2:


No, it wasn't me bud. I noticed it yesterday.


----------



## sammy1969

i am not a cowbag i am a bitch and thats Miss bitch to you lol well thats what i have been told by quite a few people who have upset me 
I have been out to get a new lock barrel and packing ready for tomorrow oh and wore a new earring for half an hour lol took pics of babies and Nero cooked dinner and now am hoping everything is done so i can have lemon meringue pie before i go to bed. 
And you Col?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No, it wasn't me bud. I noticed it yesterday.


 lol i only just spotted bet it was alex lol, mine are village elders and ians on the turn btw: victory:


----------



## sammy1969

mine is good times chat & friends


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> i am not a cowbag i am a bitch and thats Miss bitch to you lol well thats what i have been told by quite a few people who have upset me
> I have been out to get a new lock barrel and packing ready for tomorrow oh and wore a new earring for half an hour lol took pics of babies and Nero cooked dinner and now am hoping everything is done so i can have lemon meringue pie before i go to bed.
> And you Col?


We went to an appointment at the Citizens Advice Bereau this morning, then went to Farmfoods, then I did some pottering about in the garden, we visited Clark's mum & then my mum, then home again.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> mine is good times chat & friends


 lol think almost all the others are an attack on everyone else and you've done a nice one :grouphug:


----------



## tomwilson

i'm off to bed guys got work at 10


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm off to bed guys got work at 10


Goodnight Tom, sleep well


----------



## sammy1969

Coz i am nice sometimes lol
Night Tom Sleep well


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> We went to an appointment at the Citizens Advice Bereau this morning, then went to Farmfoods, then I did some pottering about in the garden, we visited Clark's mum & then my mum, then home again.


So busy day for you then too


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> So busy day for you then too


Not too busy, we just try to find things to do to keep us busy.


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah we try to keep us busy too otherwise days are far to long mind you sometimes i just cant get motivated


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah we try to keep us busy too otherwise days are far to long mind you sometimes i just cant get motivated


I know what you mean.


----------



## sammy1969

Glad i'm not the only one I wonder sometimes where my energy goes joys of CFS unfortunately


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Glad i'm not the only one I wonder sometimes where my energy goes joys of CFS unfortunately


I especially hate just sitting around the house doing buggar all. I've never been out of work before, so having little to do is killing me. But because we are continually skint we can't just go out for days to places, so we rely on visiting family & friends, walking the dogs, etc.


----------



## sammy1969

I know it is a pain when you are used to working I still cant used to not being able to work and the no money only makes things worse,Thankfully i have good friends and neighbours who i can socialise with even if i cant visit due to stairs etc. so often we sit outside looking after neighbours kids with the dogs and cats out to entertain the kids a bit and try to get out for a push lol when Glyn isnt at uni. Also do alot of drawing and xstitch to try and fill time


----------



## Amalthea

O......................M......................G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:2thumb::flrt::mf_dribble::no1:

Was BRILLIANT!  Although, there was a girl sitting behind us who I really wanted to hit. I felt violence bubbling just under the surface! She actually started sobbing (and hyperventilating) when it started and I think she may have messed her pants several times throughout the movie. :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

OOO dont you just hate that i cant stand people who do stuff like that or talk through the movie etc nearly got thrown out of the cinema once for threatening to punch someone who kept talking
Glad you enjoyed it though did it keep close to the book


----------



## Amalthea

It kept very close to the book, actually... Some of the conversations were word for word 

Anyhoo... Off to bed. Work tomorrow 

Nighty night xx


----------



## sammy1969

Brilliant that is very unusual for any film
Sleep well 
Im off on hols tomorrow so wont be in so regular so i am off to bed too


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> So do you like them then Cat?


 
yeah shell theyre pretty cool. not as cool as a handbag but nevermind :lol2:

did eileen see ths pic? :whistling2:

ps wtf am i doin up at this time!!!! im workin at 8, i cant sleep


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah shell theyre pretty cool. not as cool as a handbag but nevermind :lol2:
> 
> 
> Breed them and make one then we can call you Cruella de ville:whistling2:
> 
> did eileen see ths pic?
> 
> 
> She certainly did: victory:
> 
> ps wtf am i doin up at this time!!!! im workin at 8, i cant sleep


I bet you are tired this morning:lol2:


Im off to the sanctuary in a minute


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Although, there was a girl sitting behind us who I really wanted to hit. I felt violence bubbling just under the surface! She actually started sobbing (and hyperventilating) when it started and I think she may have messed her pants several times throughout the movie. :bash:


Are you serious? Over a film?? Sorry, but that's unbelievable - it's just a bloody film FFS! 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> did eileen see ths pic? :whistling2:


Sure, did, just had to read through a few pages of posts and by the time I got to post (again) had forgotten to mention it.

I'm off in a minute to a Gem & Bead show at Newcastle Racecourse to see if I can find anything unusual and to meet Linden for a coffee cos she's going too - she's an avid (and I mean *avid*) gem and fossil collector and loves it there!

Then I'm going to Neil's to collect by baby ratties! Gettin' excited and so are the girls! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Are you serious? Over a film?? Sorry, but that's unbelievable - it's just a bloody film FFS!


 
I agree totally! Why I wanted to hit her. I LOVE Twilight, but for FFS!! Get a real life. I wanted to slap her and say that Edward is a fictional character and she wasn't ever going to meet him or get to be in the same vicinity as him. Ever.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I agree totally! Why I wanted to hit her. I LOVE Twilight, but for FFS!! Get a real life. I wanted to slap her and say that Edward is a fictional character and she wasn't ever going to meet him or get to be in the same vicinity as him. Ever.


 i cringed when i read it :lol2: you should have hit her :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i cringed when i read it :lol2: you should have hit her :lol2:


she would of got chucked out then though meaning no taylor lautner


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> she would of got chucked out then though meaning no taylor lautner


 haha is he not still technically under age for jen though:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> haha is he not still technically under age for jen though:whistling2:


nope lol


----------



## ditta

eeeeewwwwww eeewwwww ooooo how amazing eeewwwwwwww oooo very fascinating eeeeeeeewwwwwwwww.


just watching the beetles eating:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> eeeeewwwwww eeewwwww ooooo how amazing eeewwwwwwww oooo very fascinating eeeeeeeewwwwwwwww.
> 
> 
> just watching the beetles eating:lol2:


what you like lol


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> what you like lol


 oh jamie its horrible but you gotta watch....yer know what i mean?:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> nope lol


 so is he 18 now then


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> oh jamie its horrible but you gotta watch....yer know what i mean?:lol2:


lol make a video i bet its fascinatiing


tomwilson said:


> so is he 18 now then


dno i guess so


----------



## Lee2211

tomwilson said:


> so is he 18 now then


He's 18.
Just googled it, he was born on 11th February, 1992.


----------



## Amalthea

Yes, he's completely legal!! *grins*

Is anybody else having trouble getting onto RFUK..... When I just go the direct route to get here, I get some crap about "Hex blah blah blah fighting the opposers of Islam". I had to search for "reptile forums cat chat" on yahoo to get here.


----------



## Amalthea

I guess it's not just me then: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/541795-hacker-alert.html#post6570712


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yes, he's completely legal!! *grins*
> 
> Is anybody else having trouble getting onto RFUK..... When I just go the direct route to get here, I get some crap about "Hex blah blah blah fighting the opposers of Islam". I had to search for "reptile forums cat chat" on yahoo to get here.


:gasp: thats bloody odd


----------



## Amalthea

Looks like we've been hacked.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Looks like we've been hacked.


yeah just checked it out...wtf 
i love that we come up on search lol its like loose women online :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I know, huh!!!


----------



## Cillah

Jen I am so jealous of you =o


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I know, huh!!!


why he would hack rfuk too lol


----------



## Shell195

Evenign all Ive had a crap day. Ive ended up with another hoglet from the same place as the bigger one so probably from the same litter a week ago:bash:
We alsotook in a mother hog and her 3 babies.This girl had been savaged by dogs and was crawling with maggots *heaves
We rang the emergency vets as she was full of puncture wounds but while we were waiting we did our best to remove the maggots from her, she was very weak and she died:bash: I have got the hoglets eating and left them at the sanctuary
Colin our diamond dove is at the vets with a swollen crop.
Yesterday the girls had a call from someone with 14 duprasi they cant keep:gasp: Today she has 6 left and I am supposed to be taking them to rehome, she has 4 females and 2 males. I asked her if I could keep a male for a stud and she seemed happy with that but I believe at 10 months old the girls are to old to breed from so I will need special new pet homes for them:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Evenign all Ive had a crap day. Ive ended up with another hoglet from the same place as the bigger one so probably from the same litter a week ago:bash:
> We alsotook in a mother hog and her 3 babies.This girl had been savaged by dogs and was crawling with maggots *heaves
> We rang the emergency vets as she was full of puncture wounds but while we were waiting we did our best to remove the maggots from her, she was very weak and she died:bash: I have got the hoglets eating and left them at the sanctuary
> Colin our diamond dove is at the vets with a swollen crop.
> Yesterday the girls had a call from someone with 14 duprasi they cant keep:gasp: Today she has 6 left and I am supposed to be taking them to rehome, she has 4 females and 2 males. I asked her if I could keep a male for a stud and she seemed happy with that but I believe at 10 months old the girls are to old to breed from so I will need special new pet homes for them:whistling2:


ooo what a crappy day...cool about the dups tho


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Evenign all Ive had a crap day. Ive ended up with another hoglet from the same place as the bigger one so probably from the same litter a week ago:bash:
> We alsotook in a mother hog and her 3 babies.This girl had been savaged by dogs and was crawling with maggots *heaves
> We rang the emergency vets as she was full of puncture wounds but while we were waiting we did our best to remove the maggots from her, she was very weak and she died:bash: I have got the hoglets eating and left them at the sanctuary
> Colin our diamond dove is at the vets with a swollen crop.
> Yesterday the girls had a call from someone with 14 duprasi they cant keep:gasp: Today she has 6 left and I am supposed to be taking them to rehome, she has 4 females and 2 males. I asked her if I could keep a male for a stud and she seemed happy with that but I believe at 10 months old *the girls are to old to breed from so I will need special new pet homes for them*:whistling2:


 
:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :whistling2:


 
I did wonder about you:lol2: Shes ringing me back later and hopefully I can collect tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

Jen pm me your address so we can come to your BBQ:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I did wonder about you:lol2: Shes ringing me back later and hopefully I can collect tomorrow


 
who me? :whistling2:

we have just bought back 2 three teir perfectos that i sold on the basis if they get rid i want them back and guess what, we getting them back, one was for teabag but the other is free:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Ohhh if it was a couple of weeks later I would rehome some off you. Silly renovations are happening in the middle of this month =[.

But I hope the hedgehogs and dove all pull through.


----------



## ditta

poor colin it ever rains but it pours..........ope he gets better shell, and good luck little hedgpigs:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Cilla if you really wanted one Im sure I could hold on to a girly for you:whistling2: or maybe Jen would dup sit:lol2:

Sounds perfect ditta


----------



## Shell195

Im gutted as I cant find my phone, its not ringing out either as it says its switched off:devil:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Cilla if you really wanted one Im sure I could hold on to a girly for you:whistling2: or maybe Jen would dup sit:lol2:
> 
> Sounds perfect ditta


I wouldn't be able to take one until late July. I would love to but I would hate to put you guys out.. :blush:

If it isn't a problem then I would love to jump at the chance :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I wouldn't be able to take one until late July. I would love to but I would hate to put you guys out.. :blush:
> 
> If it isn't a problem then I would love to jump at the chance :2thumb:


Its not a problem:lol2:

The girls are all living happily together so if you wanted 2 you could try them as a pair same goes to ditta

I hope the girl rings back later


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Its not a problem:lol2:


Then yes yes yes yes yes please :gasp::gasp:

I've looked into it but I want to hear from you. What options do I have when it comes to housing ?

I can try a pair .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Then yes yes yes yes yes please :gasp::gasp:
> 
> I've looked into it but I want to hear from you. What options do I have when it comes to housing ?
> 
> I can try a pair .


 
A tank,large perfecto,zoozone type hamster cage(plastic with a wire grate on top) that type of thing


----------



## Shell195

Fingers crossed she rings me back. She also has other small furries as well as a cat and dog that need rehoming so I will find out what else she has and help her rehome them


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> A tank,large perfecto,zoozone type hamster cage(plastic with a wire grate on top) that type of thing


Ohkay. I am looking for a set up now :2thumb:

But Martin just said he will find out when the renovations are. The landlord hasn't been very forthcoming in telling us a date. As it's her husband doing it as that is his trade and he's been busy.

So I don't know exactly when it will be.. :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell, ive just text sophie, are you with her, my pms arent workin, anyone else havin trouble?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell, ive just text sophie, are you with her, my pms arent workin, anyone else havin trouble?


 
Mine are working, Ive lost my phone and Soph is upstairs being moody:bash:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed she rings me back. She also has other small furries as well as a cat and dog that need rehoming so I will find out what else she has and help her rehome them



I hope she does. For two reasons. The first one so you can make sure they go to nice homes.. And the second because well.. I want to adopt some :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Anyway bedtime for me as Martin has work at 6am. Night =D


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Anyway bedtime for me as Martin has work at 6am. Night =D


night hun


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> night hun


Night Cilla


----------



## ditta

has she phoned yet shell are latte and cappy here yet:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> has she phoned yet shell are latte and cappy here yet:whistling2:


 
:lol2: not yet, when I rang her she was out for a meal and said she would ring me back when she got in

ETA when I first read the above I thought you said Crappy LMAO


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: not yet, when I rang her she was out for a meal and said she would ring me back when she got in


 thats not fair i going to bed now and so wanted to know:whip: how dare she think of her stomach before latte and cappychino:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> thats not fair i going to bed now and so wanted to know:whip: how dare she think of her stomach before latte and cappychino:bash:


 
what about expresso too?:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

i would like one but i don't think i'll be allowed right now


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> i would like one but i don't think i'll be allowed right now


 is that coz you are a boy?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what about expresso too?:whistling2:


 
or decaff:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

IF she rings me back Im going to see what else she has as she said she had other small furries needing homes

Tom when you are settled you can have one of my babies


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> is that coz you are a boy?


Ermm, you need to explain this:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> is that coz you are a boy?


 thats coz i still have 4 hamsters to rehome and we're still stuck between homes atm. what does being a boy have to do with it :?


----------



## Shell195

I bet Eileen is playing with baby ratlets and not sharing their cuteness:bash:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> thats coz i still have 4 hamsters to rehome and we're still stuck between homes atm. what does being a boy have to do with it :?


 
I didnt understand that either.
I cant believe you still have baby hamsters for rehome:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> IF she rings me back Im going to see what else she has as she said she had other small furries needing homes
> 
> Tom when you are settled you can have one of my babies


 :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I didnt understand that either.
> I cant believe you still have baby hamsters for rehome:gasp:


 its my fault i didn't want to send them off to new homes untill i was settled in dianas parents which was meant to be 2 weeks ago, but now it looks like it could be over a month from now :roll:, going to see if any of my friends are intrested on face book now and then i'm going on the classifieds


----------



## ditta

dont know it just popped in my head, im very tired , thats my excuse:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> dont know it just popped in my head, im very tired , thats my excuse:lol2:


 
:lol2: Thought you had gone to bed


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Thought you had gone to bed


 im going now just saying nite nite to my beekles and coffy:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I didnt understand that either.
> I cant believe you still have baby hamsters for rehome:gasp:


 would you put them up on classifieds or rehome money isn't importent i just want them to go to good homes


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> im going now just saying nite nite to my beekles and coffy:lol2:


 

I see:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> would you put them up on classifieds or rehome money isn't importent i just want them to go to good homes


 
Just be careful of snake people:devil:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> im going now just saying nite nite to my beekles and coffy:lol2:


awww  your obsessed with those beetles


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awww  your obsessed with those beetles


 

She must be, why else would anyone spend that much money on bugs:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Just be careful of snake people:devil:


 oh god no thats really scary i would hate for someone to do that, they're not for food they's lovely little pets


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> oh god no thats really scary i would hate for someone to do that, they're not for food they's lovely little pets


 


Maybe ask for £3 each to deter them


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Maybe ask for £3 each to deter them


 tempted to ask for a £100 now mg:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> She must be, why else would anyone spend that much money on bugs:whistling2:


lol theres loads in the garden :whistling2:

tom i asked a fiver for mine and had no trouble, i always vetted the owners too


----------



## Shell195

Other than the arse who put one of my baby hamsters in with another my babies found fantastic homes


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol theres loads in the garden :whistling2:
> 
> tom i asked a fiver for mine and had no trouble, i always vetted the owners too


i'm really worried now i would rather keep them all than have one end up in the belly of a snake :devil:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm really worried now i would rather keep them all than have one end up in the belly of a snake :devil:


 
They wont touch an animal with a price tag on it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im 02 kilos off being in the 80s! how frustrating!!
have i shown you guys my "before and so far" pics?


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm really worried now i would rather keep them all than have one end up in the belly of a snake :devil:


just use common sense, ask about how its going to be kept, stuff like that , drop it in conversation.you will be able to tell the genuine people


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

maybe not then :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im 02 kilos off being in the 80s! how frustrating!!
> have i shown you guys my "before and so far" pics?


yup you have...quit worrying youve lost loads already


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> oh jamie its horrible but you gotta watch....yer know what i mean?:lol2:


Why? What are eating and how are they eating it?? 


Shell195 said:


> Evenign all Ive had a crap day. Ive ended up with another hoglet from the same place as the bigger one so probably from the same litter a week ago:bash:
> We alsotook in a mother hog and her 3 babies.This girl had been savaged by dogs and was crawling with maggots *heaves
> We rang the emergency vets as she was full of puncture wounds but while we were waiting we did our best to remove the maggots from her, she was very weak and she died:bash: I have got the hoglets eating and left them at the sanctuary
> Colin our diamond dove is at the vets with a swollen crop.
> Yesterday the girls had a call from someone with 14 duprasi they cant keep:gasp: Today she has 6 left and I am supposed to be taking them to rehome, she has 4 females and 2 males. I asked her if I could keep a male for a stud and she seemed happy with that but I believe at 10 months old the girls are to old to breed from so I will need special new pet homes for them:whistling2:


Shell that all sounds horrendous! 14 duprasis, I thought they were rare! :whistling2: 


Shell195 said:


> I bet Eileen is playing with baby ratlets and not sharing their cuteness:bash:


:roll2: I'm not actually, but I might be in a very short while!

We stopped for something to eat on the way home so didn't get home until 8:30 and then it was organise and feed baby ratties and then get Ellie ready for bed.

Jen, Mollie is an avid Twilight fan and has read all the books, so she say to say hello to you and everyone else!

I think I might leave the little critters in the travel box overnight to settle. I finally decided to have the blue rex dumbo that I definitely wanted, but Mollie took a shine to a slightly older boy - the one who is the subject of Neil's thread that has been cleaned up 2 or 3 times cos of the debate about colour!

Neil said I could have him for nothing because he didn't know what colour he was!! :gasp: I said "no way!" I'm not buying him to breed from, so the colour isn't important and I don't care, so I'll pay you for both! Can't say fairer than that though, can you??

Having now seen the babies I think they can get out of the bars, Barry thinks they can't but it's not worth the risk, so I think I'll have to swap cages for a few days and put my 2 boys in the smaller cage.

That probably won't be a bad idea as it will then have the baby's smell in it, so if i then clean it and put it outside to air and freshen up while I bath them all on the day I try to put them all together, it might be better then when they all go in the same cage?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> yup you have...quit worrying youve lost loads already


 
youre a sod, i meant different ones, i want to post um! lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> They wont touch an animal with a price tag on it


 hows this i feel all sad now http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...fieds/541915-4-hamsters-sale.html#post6572098


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> youre a sod, i meant different ones, i want to post um! lol


oh well post them then


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> oh well post them then


 
hmph, no, dont want to now :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hmph, no, dont want to now :lol2:


As my nan always says 'don't cut your nose of to spite your face' :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> As my nan always says 'don't cut your nose of to spite your face' :lol2:


ok if you insist

before
now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ok im havin a proud moment, doesnt happen that often, and its stoppin me from havin the crisp butty i so desperately want :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Evening peeps


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ok im havin a proud moment, doesnt happen that often, and its stoppin me from havin the crisp butty i so desperately want :lol2:


 well done cat


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> well done cat


your phrase came far too late! i blame you for that crisp butty! :gasp::mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening peeps


hey alex 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> your phrase came far too late! i blame you for that crisp butty! :gasp::mf_dribble::lol2:


one wont hurt ya


----------



## Shell195

Great pics Cat:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Great pics Cat:2thumb:


thanks shell, i can tell in the first face pic, what a right chunky monkey i was!:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Jen I am so jealous of you =o


You'll see it soon, I'm sure 



Shell195 said:


> Evenign all Ive had a crap day. Ive ended up with another hoglet from the same place as the bigger one so probably from the same litter a week ago:bash:
> We alsotook in a mother hog and her 3 babies.This girl had been savaged by dogs and was crawling with maggots *heaves
> We rang the emergency vets as she was full of puncture wounds but while we were waiting we did our best to remove the maggots from her, she was very weak and she died:bash: I have got the hoglets eating and left them at the sanctuary
> Colin our diamond dove is at the vets with a swollen crop.
> Yesterday the girls had a call from someone with 14 duprasi they cant keep:gasp: Today she has 6 left and I am supposed to be taking them to rehome, she has 4 females and 2 males. I asked her if I could keep a male for a stud and she seemed happy with that but I believe at 10 months old the girls are to old to breed from so I will need special new pet homes for them:whistling2:


What a terrible day!  Tis a shame the girlies are too old to breed from, though... Coulda made a few pairs.

*goes to PM ya the address now*



Cillah said:


> I wouldn't be able to take one until late July. I would love to but I would hate to put you guys out.. :blush:
> 
> If it isn't a problem then I would love to jump at the chance :2thumb:


I don't mind duppy sitting :2thumb:

Great pics Cat!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You'll see it soon, I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> What a terrible day!  Tis a shame the girlies are too old to breed from, though... Coulda made a few pairs.
> 
> *goes to PM ya the address now*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind duppy sitting :2thumb:
> 
> Great pics Cat!!!


 
Jen did you get my pm??


----------



## Amalthea

Yup. And replied to it x


----------



## Amalthea

Am really knackered.... Heading off to bed.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evenign all Ive had a crap day. Ive ended up with another hoglet from the same place as the bigger one so probably from the same litter a week ago:bash:
> We alsotook in a mother hog and her 3 babies.This girl had been savaged by dogs and was crawling with maggots *heaves
> We rang the emergency vets as she was full of puncture wounds but while we were waiting we did our best to remove the maggots from her, she was very weak and she died:bash: I have got the hoglets eating and left them at the sanctuary
> *Colin our diamond dove is at the vets with a swollen crop*.
> Yesterday the girls had a call from someone with 14 duprasi they cant keep:gasp: Today she has 6 left and I am supposed to be taking them to rehome, she has 4 females and 2 males. I asked her if I could keep a male for a stud and she seemed happy with that but I believe at 10 months old the girls are to old to breed from so I will need special new pet homes for them:whistling2:


Oh no, poor Colin!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am really knackered.... Heading off to bed.


night jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jen. You need to start staying up later so we can chat :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight Jen. You need to start staying up later so we can chat :lol2:


I have a 2ft tank and Im going to keep a whole brood of half grown ducks in it:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I have a 2ft tank and Im going to keep a whole brood of half grown ducks in it:whistling2:


I would advise the tank only be 1 foot, so the ducks do not become agraphobic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I would advise the tank only be 1 foot, so the ducks do not become agraphobic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Thats true, I wouldnt want that to happen:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats true, I wouldnt want that to happen:lol2:


:lol2: no, very susceptible to agraphobia are ducks!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: no, very susceptible to agraphobia are ducks!


 
and RFUK is very susceptible to morons :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> and RFUK is very susceptible to morons :bash:


Of course. You can lead a pleb to a forum but you can't make him post a sensible thread! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Of course. You can lead a pleb to a forum but you can't make him post a sensible thread! :lol2:


 
LMAO:no1:


----------



## Shell195

You like my siggy:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> LMAO:no1:


Ooooooo, you made my post a signature quote! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooooooo, you made my post a signature quote! :flrt:


 
It deserves to be:notworthy:

Bedtime for me, night x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It deserves to be:notworthy:
> 
> Bedtime for me, night x


Goodnight hun xx


----------



## ami_j

what have i missedlol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> what have i missedlol


Not much, just me & Shell having a giggle at another thread about 2 ducklings hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Not much, just me & Shell having a giggle at another thread about 2 ducklings hehe


oooooo lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooooo lol


Hehehe just a bit of fun


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hehehe just a bit of fun


another mega idiot?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im not sure, I can't weigh him up. His replies to our posts are a bit skew-whiff


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not sure, I can't weigh him up. His replies to our posts are a bit skew-whiff


hmmm

anyway how ae you


----------



## ami_j

cols gone offline...does this mean...

ive won mwahahahaha


----------



## Zoo-Man

I'm not offline, I'm still here :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm ok thanks hun. You?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I have a 2ft tank and Im going to keep a whole brood of half grown ducks in it:whistling2:





Zoo-Man said:


> I would advise the tank only be 1 foot, so the ducks do not become agraphobic :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
*giggles* I read the original thread last night and couldn't be bothered to reply... Will go see what's been said since. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I have a 2ft tank and Im going to keep a whole brood of half grown ducks in it:whistling2:


that thread went haywire after I went to bed last night! WTF is he doing??

Can't be bothered to reply this morning - the phrase "Ssiping into the wind" comes to mind.

How's everyone this morning. I'm about to start cleaning Angus and Hamish's rat cage and swapping rats around.


----------



## Cillah

I'm good . Just cleaning up and doing some housework as Martin's friend is coming over for dinner. Might as well get it done early!

I am envious Eileen. I hope Neil will still be keeping my rats. We haven't spoken in a week but I am not going to ask him until Martin calls up the landlord tomorrow to confirm the dates for the renovations... Hopefully they are still there. I just see him post classifieds about rats that are similar to ones I want =o.

I haven't looked at the thread everyone is talking about. I might now


----------



## feorag

He seems a very genuine guy Cilla, so I would just pm him and re-confirm that you want them and check that he's still prepared to keep them for you until your renovations have been done.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> He seems a very genuine guy Cilla, so I would just pm him and re-confirm that you want them and check that he's still prepared to keep them for you until your renovations have been done.


I will. I will just wait until tomorrow though as then I will have the dates. But that sounds promising .

I'm just so excited about them. It'd be such a let down if it didn't work out : victory:


----------



## feorag

Yes, I can understand that! I'd set my heart on the dumbo rex and would have been gutted if it had sold, cos i told him if someone came along who wanted to buy it while I was prevaricating about whether to get them or not, then he should let me go, but I'd have been gutted if it had happened! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Off to sort out my rodent room shortly to make room for more cages


----------



## tomwilson

morning guys, hehe 5 mins left morning anyway :lol2:


----------



## ashley

Hi everyone!

Haven't had a chance to get on much between revising, assignments and weddingy stuff! I've missed out so much!

How did Ian's op go? Sorry about Claude Shell :grouphug: And did I read you're getting more rats Eileen? That's all I've picked up so far :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

ashley said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Haven't had a chance to get on much between revising, assignments and weddingy stuff! I've missed out so much!
> 
> How did Ian's op go? Sorry about Claude Shell :grouphug: And did I read you're getting more rats Eileen? That's all I've picked up so far :blush:


 you should also know that dita has her coffybean :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Yes, I can understand that! I'd set my heart on the dumbo rex and would have been gutted if it had sold, cos i told him if someone came along who wanted to buy it while I was prevaricating about whether to get them or not, then he should let me go, but I'd have been gutted if it had happened! :lol2:


Yeah! I try not to set my heart on anything until I know for sure.. Just incase. But I do it anyway :blush:

You need to take photos of your babies once they've settled in 



Shell195 said:


> Off to sort out my rodent room shortly to make room for more cages



Ohh, did she call back?

I'd love to see your rodent room. I love Jen's critter room but I haven't seen any others. :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> i told him if someone came along who wanted to buy it while I was prevaricating about whether to get them or not, then he should* let me go*, but I'd have been gutted if it had happened! :lol2:


:blush: :blush: Oops, freudian slip, puts a whole new context on that sentence!! :lol2:



ashley said:


> Haven't had a chance to get on much between revising, assignments and weddingy stuff! I've missed out so much!
> 
> How did Ian's op go? Sorry about Claude Shell :grouphug: And did I read you're getting more rats Eileen? That's all I've picked up so far :blush:


:lol2: If you miss a day on this thread, you might as well miss a lifetime! :lol2:

sometimes in the morning when I'm in a hurry and the night owls have filled up about 6 pages, I just say I haven't read it so if there's anything monumentous that they need me to know, can they post it again!

And yes, I picked up a blue dumbo rex and a funny colour top eared normal coated yesterday from Neil (Oldtyme).

I'm just sorting cages for them now! They're dead cute!! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :blush: :blush: Oops, freudian slip, puts a whole new context on that sentence!! :lol2:
> 
> :lol2: If you miss a day on this thread, you might as well miss a lifetime! :lol2:
> 
> sometimes in the morning when I'm in a hurry and the night owls have filled up about 6 pages, I just say I haven't read it so if there's anything monumentous that they need me to know, can they post it again!
> 
> And yes, I picked up a blue dumbo rex and a funny colour top eared normal coated yesterday from Neil (Oldtyme).
> 
> I'm just sorting cages for them now! They're dead cute!! :flrt:


 and where are our pictures :naughty:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> and where are our pictures :naughty:



I agree :flrt:


By the way Tom.. Charlie is a dare devil. He was sitting on the couch with me and Martin was lay down on the floor next to the couch as he was unwell. Then Charlie just ran to the end of the couch and lept off without a second thought onto Martin. He was fine because it wasn't a big drop and it was onto Martin.. But it was so unexpected :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I agree :flrt:
> 
> 
> By the way Tom.. Charlie is a dare devil. He was sitting on the couch with me and Martin was lay down on the floor next to the couch as he was unwell. Then Charlie just ran to the end of the couch and lept off without a second thought onto Martin. He was fine because it wasn't a big drop and it was onto Martin.. But it was so unexpected :lol2:


 lol must take after his mother she used to jump at the cage when i was putting her back which is weird because hamsters don't tend to jump because they're not very good at it lol


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> lol must take after his mother she used to jump at the cage when i was putting her back which is weird because hamsters don't tend to jump because they're not very good at it lol


Did you see his tag :lol2:

He's usually so good.. But sometimes he gets naughty. He doesn't go anywhere. He has a hamster ball but it's a hand me down from Martin's brother. I watch him when he's in it as one of the doors (I donno what they are called.. Openings) is loose and it has come off once. Anyway it came off and he walked out and looked either side of him and went back in and tried to make it roll again :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Did you see his tag :lol2:
> 
> He's usually so good.. But sometimes he gets naughty. He doesn't go anywhere. He has a hamster ball but it's a hand me down from Martin's brother. I watch him when he's in it as one of the doors (I donno what they are called.. Openings) is loose and it has come off once. Anyway it came off and he walked out and looked either side of him and went back in and tried to make it roll again :lol2:


 hahaha thats so cute, i remember his dad henry was in his and he went under the bed and when i went to get him he had pulled one of the tops from one of my PJ's through the gaps and had gnawed a hole into it :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hahaha thats so cute, i remember his dad henry was in his and he went under the bed and when i went to get him he had pulled one of the tops from one of my PJ's through the gaps and had gnawed a hole into it :lol2:


Haha but they are so cute so you just can't be mad at them :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Haha but they are so cute so you just can't be mad at them :flrt:


 nope i wasn't bothered at all hes far to cute :flrt:, but diana wasn't to happy when he chewed her red jumper for bedding i saw all the red in his cage and crapped one i thought he'd had an accident and bled every where then we saw the red jumper with the right side missing :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> nope i wasn't bothered at all hes far to cute :flrt:, but diana wasn't to happy when he chewed her red jumper for bedding i saw all the red in his cage and crapped one i thought he'd had an accident and bled every where then we saw the red jumper with the right side missing :lol2:


Damn my mice are good at that. They push everything upside down every night and chew up their red things and I always freak out in the mornings. :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon people Ive been busy, shopping:bash: Ive not even started my rodent room yet. Cilla its just a tiny spare room that has 4 enormous cages in it and the hamsters and dups cages are either on top of the giant cages or on the floor in between:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Afternoon people Ive been busy, shopping:bash: Ive not even started my rodent room yet. Cilla its just a tiny spare room that has 4 enormous cages in it and the hamsters and dups cages are either on top of the giant cages or on the floor in between:lol2:


But the inhabitants must be really cute :2thumb:

Did she end up telling you what else she needs to rehome ?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> But the inhabitants must be really cute :2thumb:
> 
> Did she end up telling you what else she needs to rehome ?


 oooooooooo good quesion. come on shell tell us


----------



## Shell195

She has a few other exotics but think they are sorted now:2thumb:
She does have 9 fancy rats including 2 hairless ones that need rehoming, Ive given her the rat rescue number


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> She has a few other exotics but think they are sorted now:2thumb:
> She does have 9 fancy rats including 2 hairless ones that need rehoming, Ive given her the rat rescue number


Oh, I see. . 

Not going to lie.. The duprasis are what I was interested in.. :whistling2:

But I am glad to hear that everything has been sorted or in the process of being sorted. It's really good when the person takes the initiative in the first place to make sure things don't get bad .


----------



## Amalthea

I truly hope those other exotics went to RIGHT homes and not just anybody that would take them... I worry about these things.

I am gonna start tidying up my critter room tomorrow getting ready for loadsa crittery people coming round at the weekend *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I truly hope those other exotics went to RIGHT homes and not just anybody that would take them... I worry about these things.
> 
> I am gonna start tidying up my critter room tomorrow getting ready for loadsa crittery people coming round at the weekend *lol*


Yeah you know Martin will want to see Hoggle if he's awake.. :whistling2:

Plus I will want to see Mojo and have you had any girly satin meeces pop up yet -crosses fingers-

My boy is so lonely. He is taking his sexual frustration out on the air around him and his wheel :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Bless him!!

Hoggle is really looking like a crutchety old man now......

Not bothered the nest, but we do have quite a bit of squeaking in there! Will have a nosey tomorrow while I'm messing around with cages and such  Mojo's tank is set up now, as well


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Bless him!!
> 
> Hoggle is really looking like a crutchety old man now......
> 
> Not bothered the nest, but we do have quite a bit of squeaking in there! Will have a nosey tomorrow while I'm messing around with cages and such  Mojo's tank is set up now, as well


I know. He doesn't smell as bad as the one you showed us.. But he does stink. I end up cleaning his cage when it's still clean just to get rid of the stink.. I don't mind though because he's so cute :lol2:

Oh Hoggle. Bless him. He's a seasoned old man 

Ohkay. Let me know about the satin and what other girls you have in general. I might take two off of you so they have a friend. Will be putting them with my girls.. But I'd still rather get two . If that's ohkay.


----------



## Amalthea

Of course  Not a problem... When I sexed the babies (before fur came through) it was a very buck heavy litter, but when I reduced it down to make it easier on Mama Mouse, I left all the girls.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Of course  Not a problem... When I sexed the babies (before fur came through) it was a very buck heavy litter, but when I reduced it down to make it easier on Mama Mouse, I left all the girls.


Great . What are you expecting from that litter ?

Martin is cooking pasta bake tonight. I'm so excited :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Brokens.... Maybe some hairless. We shall see. I should be able to tell when I check 'em out tomorrow


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Brokens.... Maybe some hairless. We shall see. I should be able to tell when I check 'em out tomorrow


Ohkay 

I will pester you tomorrow :2thumb:


It's been a slow day today. I haven't seen many people online.. Maybe that's a sign I need to get out more. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

[*QUOTE=Amalthea;6575016]I truly hope those other exotics went to RIGHT homes and not just anybody that would take them... I worry about these things*.


Do you understand now:whistling2:


I am gonna start tidying up my critter room tomorrow getting ready for loadsa crittery people coming round at the weekend *lol*[/QUOTE]


*I will be to busy looking at cute critters to notice any mess*:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eeeeeeeeeek, Ian has mounted Shell and is currently tryna boink her! :gasp:

Jen and Eileen have legged it and Ian is flashin his willy! :gasp::gasp:

whats even more concerning is that considerin Ditta is a lesbian she aint half interested! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> [*QUOTE=Amalthea;6575016]I truly hope those other exotics went to RIGHT homes and not just anybody that would take them... I worry about these things*.
> 
> 
> Do you understand now:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I am gonna start tidying up my critter room tomorrow getting ready for loadsa crittery people coming round at the weekend *lol*


 
*I will be to busy looking at cute critters to notice any mess*:lol2:[/QUOTE]
i'm not sure i understand :?


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eeeeeeeeeek, Ian has mounted Shell and is currently tryna boink her! :gasp:
> 
> Jen and Eileen have legged it and Ian is flashin his willy! :gasp::gasp:
> 
> whats even more concerning is that considerin Ditta is a lesbian she aint half interested! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


:gasp: Thank goodness I escaped!!! :gasp:


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eeeeeeeeeek, Ian has mounted Shell and is currently tryna boink her! :gasp:
> 
> Jen and Eileen have legged it and Ian is flashin his willy! :gasp::gasp:
> 
> whats even more concerning is that considerin Ditta is a lesbian she aint half interested! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


 
ermmmm i have NOT mounted shell ................... yet :whistling2:

and i most certainly am NOT "flashing my willy!!!!"



shell are you getting yet more pets :lol2:

sorted computor out finally


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> ermmmm i have NOT mounted shell ................... yet :whistling2:
> 
> and i most certainly am NOT "flashing my willy!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> shell are you getting yet more pets :lol2:
> 
> sorted computor out finally


 
ian, do you know we have a beetle named after you?


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Ohkay
> 
> I will pester you tomorrow :2thumb:
> 
> 
> It's been a slow day today. I haven't seen many people online.. Maybe that's a sign I need to get out more. :lol2:


*lol* Not a problem 

I've been at work most of the day, so that's why I've not been around 



Shell195 said:


> Amalthea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I truly hope those other exotics went to RIGHT homes and not just anybody that would take them... I worry about these things*.
> 
> 
> Do you understand now:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I am gonna start tidying up my critter room tomorrow getting ready for loadsa crittery people coming round at the weekend *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I will be to busy looking at cute critters to notice any mess*:lol2:
Click to expand...

Yup, understand completely :whistling2:

*lol* You shoulda come a couple years ago... I had a lot more cute critters to ogle. Not too many now.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eeeeeeeeeek, Ian has mounted Shell and is currently tryna boink her! :gasp:
> 
> Jen and Eileen have legged it and Ian is flashin his willy! :gasp::gasp:
> 
> whats even more concerning is that considerin Ditta is a lesbian she aint half interested! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


*LMFAO* LOVE it!! 

*IAN!!! Didja see my piercing?!?*


----------



## ditta

jen, baby dice wants to know if she can come, cos cat isnt coming and i dont wanna come alone 


eta, ian's winkle is huge compared to his bodysize


----------



## Amalthea

Of course  Diesel is good around critters, but he's never met a skunk before *lol*

*giggles*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i really wanna come jen  but mum hasnt seen her sister in ages, and will only go up to the weddin reception if i come so i cant really let her down

you should have it on the friday night instead! then i can come! or sunday evenin! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww... That bites, Cat!  A bunch of us are spending Sunday at the movies watching Eclipse  You are welcome to come along, but there won't be any BBQ food *lol*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

think ill pass, not seen any of the films and not inclined to either :lol2:


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ian, do you know we have a beetle named after you?


should i be insulted or complimented??? best not be a dung beetle :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> *lol* Not a problem
> 
> I've been at work most of the day, so that's why I've not been around
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, understand completely :whistling2:
> 
> *lol* You shoulda come a couple years ago... I had a lot more cute critters to ogle. Not too many now.
> 
> 
> 
> *LMFAO* LOVE it!!
> 
> *IAN!!! Didja see my piercing?!?*


no i havent seen it, lets have a look.

and what do you understand???? what have i missed :lol2:



ditta said:


> jen, baby dice wants to know if she can come, cos cat isnt coming and i dont wanna come alone
> 
> 
> eta, ian's winkle is huge compared to his bodysize


well i dont like to brag, but yea it is :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> eta, ian's winkle is huge compared to his bodysize


:gasp: Don't tell everyone that, Cat! Ian's bad enough as it is!! :gasp:

Jen, I put the babies in the big cage (no choice really) and my boys in the little cage cos of the bars, which they found greatly confusing at first!

Then we went out and left them and when we came back home, the 2 babies were spark out in the opened out hammock, rather than the closed folded in half one, so they seem pretty relaxed. My boys are in the cage alongside so they can see each other and converse through the bars.

I will be swapping bedding and cages (when I'm in the supervise the babies), so they can get each other's smells - how long would you suggest I do this before I actually try to introduce them? (just out bath now and going downstairs to set away tea and dry hair, so won't be back on line for an hour or so, but what d'ya think?)


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> should i be insulted or complimented??? best not be a dung beetle :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> no i havent seen it, lets have a look.
> 
> *and what do you understand???? what have i missed* :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> well i dont like to brag, but yea it is :whistling2:


Speak to Shell :whistling2:

Piercing:












feorag said:


> :gasp: Don't tell everyone that, Cat! Ian's bad enough as it is!! :gasp:
> 
> Jen, I put the babies in the big cage (no choice really) and my boys in the little cage cos of the bars, which they found greatly confusing at first!
> 
> Then we went out and left them and when we came back home, the 2 babies were spark out in the opened out hammock, rather than the closed folded in half one, so they seem pretty relaxed. My boys are in the cage alongside so they can see each other and converse through the bars.
> 
> I will be swapping bedding and cages (when I'm in the supervise the babies), so they can get each other's smells - how long would you suggest I do this before I actually try to introduce them? (just out bath now and going downstairs to set away tea and dry hair, so won't be back on line for an hour or so, but what d'ya think?)


I would let them meet tomorrow after the babies have been sleeping in the big boys' hammocks for a bit, so they already will smell like them. Then see how things go


----------



## temerist

looks very nice Jen, did it hurt?

think i might get a matching pair of them


EDIT - how does it stay in?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> looks very nice Jen, did it hurt?
> 
> think i might get a matching pair of them
> 
> 
> EDIT - how does it stay in?


dont ask!!!!!!!



you missed the pic ian, so here ya go. you live with ya 3 biatches, Shell, Jen and Eileen


----------



## temerist

see even as a beetle i look sexy!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> see even as a beetle i look sexy!!!!


 
i thought you said you'd had that cataract operation? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *eeeeeeeeeek, Ian has mounted Shell and is currently tryna boink her*! :gasp:
> 
> 
> :gasp: PMSL :roll2:
> 
> Jen and Eileen have legged it and Ian is flashin his willy! :gasp::gasp:
> 
> Thats nomal I would imagine:whistling2:
> 
> whats even more concerning is that considerin Ditta is a lesbian she aint half interested! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


You had better watch her in the future:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

shell, are they with you then?????


----------



## Shell195

Tom, Jen is tidying her critter room before the BBQ so people like me can go see them. I will be to busy looking at cute critters to notice if the room is tidy or not:lol2:

What I find VERY worrying is Eileen has just had a bath the same time as me and now I have come downstairs and need to dry my hair too:gasp:
She is definately my doppleganger:flrt:


Hello Ian or should that be Beetlejuice..................................


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell, are they with you then?????


 
Nope, next week Im meant to be getting them I shall let you know:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

i wonder how many people come to post on here,decide we are all insane and dont bother :lol2:


----------



## temerist

u can call me beetlejuice if you want shell but remember if you say it 3 times i will appear and ravish you :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Tom, Jen is tidying her critter room before the BBQ so people like me can go see them. I will be to busy looking at cute critters to notice if the room is tidy or not:lol2:
> 
> What I find VERY worrying is Eileen has just had a bath the same time as me and now I have come downstairs and need to dry my hair too:gasp:
> She is definately my doppleganger:flrt:
> 
> 
> Hello Ian or should that be Beetlejuice..................................


 

and:whistling2:
eta we cross posted


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Nope, next week Im meant to be getting them I shall let you know:2thumb:


getting whta?????


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> i wonder how many people come to post on here,decide we are all insane and dont bother :lol2:


 you speak for urself jamie:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i thought you said you'd had that cataract operation? :lol2:


 
PMSL:lol2:


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> u can call me beetlejuice if you want shell but remember if you say it 3 times i will appear and ravish you :2thumb:


 you already have:whip::whip::whip:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> getting whta?????


 
duprasi, you really need to read all the thread pages:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> duprasi, you really need to read all the thread pages:whistling2:


or u could just save an old man the little time on this earth he has left and just tell me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> u can call me beetlejuice if you want shell but remember if you say it 3 times i will appear and ravish you :2thumb:


 
Its not working :hmm::roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> looks very nice Jen, did it hurt?
> 
> think i might get a matching pair of them
> 
> 
> EDIT - how does it stay in?


It hurt when she was making the hole, but I didn't even feel it go in and it's not even remotely sore now.... It didn't hurt at all by the day after.

It's an anchor, so there's a bit under my skin holding it in.... Watch a video on youtube (search "cleavage dermal anchor") if you really wanna know.... I wish I hadn't watched, though :lol2:



ami_j said:


> i wonder how many people come to post on here,decide we are all insane and dont bother :lol2:


I wonder that sometimes, too :lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

ami_j said:


> i wonder how many people come to post on here,decide we are all insane and dont bother :lol2:


I only post occasionaly.
Because my cats don't live with me. So when you lot get confused, I tell you stuff...


----------



## Shell195

Lee2211 said:


> I only post occasionaly.
> Because my cats don't live with me. *So when you lot get confused, I tell you stuff...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You should come on here more often then:lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Shell195 said:


> Lee2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only post occasionaly.
> Because my cats don't live with me. *So when you lot get confused, I tell you stuff...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You should come on here more often then:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I do, I've read through all of it, and I always read in the morning and stuff.
> I just don't post that often :2thumb:
> 
> ETA, sorry, just got what you meant LOL.
Click to expand...


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> you speak for urself jamie:lol2:


im not mad :crazy:


Amalthea said:


> It hurt when she was making the hole, but I didn't even feel it go in and it's not even remotely sore now.... It didn't hurt at all by the day after.
> 
> It's an anchor, so there's a bit under my skin holding it in.... Watch a video on youtube (search "cleavage dermal anchor") if you really wanna know.... I wish I hadn't watched, though :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder that sometimes, too :lol2:


glad im not the only one :lol2:


Lee2211 said:


> I only post occasionaly.
> Because my cats don't live with me. So when you lot get confused, I tell you stuff...


ok so that sentance confused me ...


Shell195 said:


> Lee2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only post occasionaly.
> Because my cats don't live with me. *So when you lot get confused, I tell you stuff...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You should come on here more often then:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> lol totally should:lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## ditta

ok.....jen what time are we to arrive, are me and baby dice to bring anything, is anyone else bringing aminals?, and wat day is it again:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> ok.....jen what time are we to arrive, are me and baby dice to bring anything, is anyone else bringing aminals?, and wat day is it again:lol2:


*lmao* I am telling people to arrive 3pm onwards, so anytime, really  There may be other critters... Not sure  You are welcome to bring food or drinks, if you want. There will be loadsa food, but if there's a drink you want, best bring it. We'll have pretty simple choices, I think. It's Saturday (doofus) :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ok.....jen what time are we to arrive, are me and baby dice to bring anything, is anyone else bringing aminals?, and wat day is it again:lol2:


 
Im bringing a Mojo:lol2: and some kind of pasta salad that Sophie is making:whistling2: I think it starts at 3.00


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *lmao* I am telling people to arrive 3pm onwards, so anytime, really  There may be other critters... Not sure  You are welcome to bring food or drinks, if you want. There will be loadsa food, but if there's a drink you want, best bring it. We'll have pretty simple choices, I think. It's Saturday (doofus) :lol2:


 will you have real coke cos thats all i drink, if not i bring some, baby dice eats likkle aminals so will i have to sellotape her gob together?


----------



## Lee2211

ami_j said:


> im not mad :crazy:
> 
> glad im not the only one :lol2:
> 
> ok so that sentance confused me ...
> 
> 
> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol totally should:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> When you guys get confused ie. when Eileen was talking about something, and you didn't know what it was, I told you.
> 
> Hey, I'll introduce my cats.
> 
> Akuna, my mum got for her birthday. She's ginger, with amber eyes. We've been having some trouble with her, a cat has been attacking her, and last time it happened it ripped off a large clump of skin from her leg, which had to get grafted, and cost an aweful lot of money.
> 
> Meeko, he's a black and white tom. He has a white bib, and socks. He's been neutered and we resuced him a while back. A friend of the woman we lived next door to, her cat had had kittens. But she was being abused by her husband. So she moved out but was unable to take the kittens with her, so she left them with her husband. After a while, he said he was going to drown them. So she took them back and gave them all away. So we got him.
> 
> We don't know the breeds of our cats, but it doesn't bother us because they're lovely cats, and we love them!
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

I'll have real Diet Coke (cuz I am a coke snob and have to have diet).... Will prolly have cheaper "cola", so maybe bring some Coke 

We'll just make sure Dice doesn't visit the critter room


----------



## Shell195

Im a Pepsi snob so I will bring diet pepsi and rum:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> I'll have real Diet Coke (cuz I am a coke snob and have to have diet).... Will prolly have cheaper "cola", so maybe bring some Coke
> 
> We'll just make sure Dice doesn't visit the critter room


 i will bring my own, cant stand cheap stuff and i need full fat and full caffine: victory:

baby dice is very good wen visiting just as long as folk realise she is a wild aminal and will eat nomnom critters: victory:


----------



## Shell195

So who is coming off RFUK?


----------



## Shell195

Steve will Dice sit as he loves skunkies:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> So who is coming off RFUK?


 me and baby dice:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Ian, Cilla (and Martin), Ditta (and Dice), and you (and Steve).... I think that's it??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ian, Cilla (and Martin), Ditta (and Dice), and you (and Steve).... I think that's it??


 
It will be good to meet everyone :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> me and baby dice:no1:


 
Yes ditta we know that already:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> It will be good to meet everyone :2thumb:


 
here here:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ian, Cilla (and Martin), Ditta (and Dice), and you (and Steve) and Mojo.... I think that's it??


Ive fixed it for you:lol2:


----------



## temerist

everyone is listed as cillah AND, ditta AND, shell AND, im listed as a billy no mates


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> everyone is listed as cillah AND, ditta AND, shell AND, im listed as a billy no mates


 but im listed as ditta (and her skunk cos her girlfriend would rather be in glasgow)


----------



## tomwilson

awww my heart bleeds :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> but im listed as ditta (and her skunk cos her girlfriend would rather be in glasgow)


 
i wouldnt rather be in glasgow, im gutted i cant come, but as much as i love you guys my mums happiness is paramount, and i am willin to sacrifice my happiness for hers! 
can we have another soon so i can come?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> everyone is listed as cillah AND, ditta AND, shell AND, im listed as a billy no mates


 
Noooooooooooo you were listed first as you are our leader, I certainly wont be sitting slobbering over Steve so you wont be alone at all


ETA that makes me sound like a stalker lol


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive fixed it for you:lol2:


Thank ye kindly!  Gary was sitting reading over my shoulder :whistling2:



temerist said:


> everyone is listed as cillah AND, ditta AND, shell AND, im listed as a billy no mates


Well, bring somebody with you, goober :flrt:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i wouldnt rather be in glasgow, im gutted i cant come, but as much as i love you guys my mums happiness is paramount, and i am willin to sacrifice my happiness for hers!
> can we have another soon so i can come?


Of course, we'll have to do it again!! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Noooooooooooo you were listed first as you are our leader, I certainly wont be sitting slobbering over Steve so you wont be alone at all
> 
> 
> ETA that makes me sound like a stalker lol


should i be scared



Amalthea said:


> Thank ye kindly!  Gary was sitting reading over my shoulder :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bring somebody with you, goober :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, we'll have to do it again!! :2thumb:


who or what??? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> should i be scared
> 
> 
> 
> who or what??? :lol2:


 
Havent you got a Teddy like Mr Bean:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> should i be scared
> 
> 
> 
> who or what??? :lol2:


 bring an alpaca


----------



## Amalthea

Whomever you'd like... Although, I dunno if our yard is big enough for an alpaca 

ETA: *LMAO* Tom beat me!!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> should i be scared
> 
> 
> I can be VERY scary...............................NOT:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Whomever you'd like... Although, I dunno if our yard is big enough for an alpaca
> 
> ETA: *LMAO* Tom beat me!!


 great minds :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Definitely!!


----------



## Shell195

Jen do a new list and put Ian (and his Jaguar):flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Ian (and his jaguar), Cilla (and Martin), Ditta (and Dice), and Shell (and Steve) and Mojo.... 


How's that?? :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ian (and his jaguar), Cilla (and Martin), Ditta (and Dice), and Shell (and Steve) and Mojo....
> 
> 
> How's that?? :2thumb:


Perfect:no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What I find VERY worrying is Eileen has just had a bath the same time as me and now I have come downstairs and need to dry my hair too:gasp:
> She is definately my doppleganger:flrt:


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: 



ami_j said:


> i wonder how many people come to post on here,decide we are all insane and dont bother :lol2:


Loads I suspect. 


Lee2211 said:


> ami_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys get confused ie. when Eileen was talking about something, and you didn't know what it was, I told you.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad somebody understands what I'm trying to say! :lol2:
> 
> Any photos of these cats?
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

Where has everybody gone:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen forgot to say "HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY":2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen forgot to say "HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY":2thumb:


 
Thanx!!! :2thumb: Spent it at work, but oh well :lol2:

Cilla, I decided to go have a root around the mousie mansion and guess what........... There are a couple nests and in those nests there are satin girlies! :2thumb: Including one satin FUZZY girlie :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx!!! :2thumb: Spent it at work, but oh well :lol2:
> 
> Cilla, I decided to go have a root around the mousie mansion and guess what........... There are a couple nests and in those nests there are satin girlies! :2thumb: Including one satin FUZZY girlie :whistling2:


 

Awww cuteness:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

The satin fuzzy is also a broken. Very cute!!


----------



## ami_j

ECLIPSE ACTORS ON ALAN CARR JEN NOW CHANNEL FOUR
dno which ones ,thought i would letyou know tho


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> ECLIPSE ACTORS ON ALAN CARR JEN NOW CHANNEL FOUR
> dno which ones ,thought i would letyou know tho


 
It says cast so maybe its all the lead characters


----------



## Amalthea

*goes to look*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

anyone watchin the news? about the scuba divin dog? madness!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> anyone watchin the news? about the scuba divin dog? madness!


No I was just watching Louie spence( on Alan Carr), hes so camp and makes me laugh:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> anyone watchin the news? about the scuba divin dog? madness!


i saw it online the other day its cruel imo how will the dog know how to regulate itself underwater


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> No I was just watching Louie spence on Alan Carr, hes so camp and makes me laugh:lol2:


lol ive never seen him before , my mum has tho she says hes hilarious


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> No I was just watching Louie spence( on Alan Carr), hes so camp and makes me laugh:lol2:


You'll like Steve (you'll meet him at the BBQ) :whistling2: Cat's met him.... He's great, huh!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You'll like Steve (you'll meet him at the BBQ) :whistling2: Cat's met him.... He's great, huh!!! :flrt:


 

Who is he?? I love meeting new people:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

LMAO you stillwatching him?


----------



## Shell195

You squealing yet Jen:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> LMAO you stillwatching him?


 

Yes:lol2: Hes kinda cute


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Who is he?? I love meeting new people:2thumb:


He's my super gay hairdresser *lol* Love him to bits!

Here he is dancing with brian at Alton Towers :lol2:












Shell195 said:


> You squealing yet Jen:lol2:


Not me...... :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Yes:lol2: Hes kinda cute


I loved his reaction to burping! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Yes:lol2: Hes kinda cute


he made me laugh when he burped:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He's my super gay hairdresser *lol* Love him to bits!
> 
> Here he is dancing with brian at Alton Towers :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Not me...... :whistling2:


 

Aww he looks cute, can I take him home:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

emmett makes me laugh , it reminds me of the 
"THATS NOT A WORD EMMETT, TAKE IT OFF THE BOARD"
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen I bet you are like that girl:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

omg someone give nutty madam a diazepam


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Aww he looks cute, can I take him home:whistling2:


Isn't he, though *giggles*



Shell195 said:


> Jen I bet you are like that girl:lol2:


I sure as hell hope not!! :gasp: She frightened me a little....


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I think I am gonna put on a movie and have an early night...... Nighty night, ladies!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Well, I think I am gonna put on a movie and have an early night...... Nighty night, ladies!!!


night jen


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen x


----------



## Alex

Evening peeps : victory: How are you all?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Aww he looks cute, can I take him home:whistling2:


 coll and clark not enough for you are you after another nakked man to run around your living room :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> coll and clark not enough for you are you after another nakked man to run around your living room :whistling2:


:lol2: The more the merrier

What have you been up to?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening peeps : victory: How are you all?


hey alex  not so bad thanks , had echo out for a run on the stairs cos im still trying to get her a play ball...think we might be getting her one tomorow


----------



## Shell195

Hi Alex I missed your post:blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening peeps : victory: How are you all?


 hey alex


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: The more the merrier
> 
> What have you been up to?


 :gasp: i'm not allowed to leave the thread now am i, am i the cat chat custodian now :lol2:

juswt kidding with you i was cooking dinner hun : victory:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hey alex
> 
> :gasp: i'm not allowed to leave the thread now am i, am i the cat chat custodian now :lol2:
> 
> juswt kidding with you i was cooking dinner hun : victory:


 

Arent you good:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Arent you good:2thumb:


 we had a curry i get a jar of pre-made stuff heat it in a pan, then stir fry some veg and put that in the sauce put some in a bowl (veggie curry for diana) then i and chicken to the rest for me mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble:


----------



## Luxy

Hey everyone!

I just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone! I haven't been about in a week or so because I was preparing for some new arrivals, and then spending a lot of time setting them up and settling them in! The rest of my life was very busy too! I hope to have a few photos of the new flufflets very soon!

Shell, Bruno is doing very well! I decided to keep him in a duna type cage for safety. He has plenty to do in there and he's very happy! I'll get a few pictures of him for you tomorrow if I get a chance! I love his little baby face, he's such a little sweetheart! ♥


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> we had a curry i get a jar of pre-made stuff heat it in a pan, then stir fry some veg and put that in the sauce put some in a bowl (veggie curry for diana) then i and chicken to the rest for me mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:mf_dribble:


 

I need to come for tea:mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I need to come for tea:mf_dribble:


 i don't cook to often :blush:, diana does most of it, but i do like cooking, we'll see what i can manage on our beach bbq: victory:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hey alex  not so bad thanks , had echo out for a run on the stairs cos im still trying to get her a play ball...think we might be getting her one tomorow


Hey Jai. Bless her :flrt: Hows little Left doing?



Shell195 said:


> Hi Alex I missed your post:blush:


 No worries : victory:


tomwilson said:


> hey alex
> 
> :gasp: i'm not allowed to leave the thread now am i, am i the cat chat custodian now :lol2:
> 
> juswt kidding with you i was cooking dinner hun : victory:


Evening Tom, didnt see you in the Night time chat thread last night.


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone! I haven't been about in a week or so because I was preparing for some new arrivals, and then spending a lot of time setting them up and settling them in! The rest of my life was very busy too! I hope to have a few photos of the new flufflets very soon!
> 
> Shell, Bruno is doing very well! I decided to keep him in a duna type cage for safety. He has plenty to do in there and he's very happy! I'll get a few pictures of him for you tomorrow if I get a chance! I love his little baby face, he's such a little sweetheart! ♥


 
Im glad hes settled well:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Hey Jai. Bless her :flrt: Hows little Left doing?
> 
> 
> No worries : victory:
> 
> 
> Evening Tom, didnt see you in the Night time chat thread last night.


 i only put a comment or 2 on there a nght now got out the habbit when it went so quiet tbh


----------



## Luxy

Shell195 said:


> Im glad hes settled well:2thumb:


He has! He's a little ball of fluff, he's so squidgy! He makes so much noise too. He's always peeping and chirping, which I'm assuming means he's happy!


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i only put a comment or 2 on there a nght now got out the habbit when it went so quiet tbh


:lol2: now im back its not quiet anymore. Get back into the habbit now mate!


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> :lol2: im back its not quiet anymore! Get back into the habbit!


 yeah but your on here now anyway : victory:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> yeah but your on here now anyway : victory:


 True dat.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Hey Jai. Bless her :flrt: Hows little Left doing?
> 
> 
> No worries : victory:
> 
> 
> Evening Tom, didnt see you in the Night time chat thread last night.


lol he pokes his head out for food every now and again :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol he pokes his head out for food every now and again :lol2:


 :gasp: me


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol he pokes his head out for food every now and again :lol2:


 Reminds me, i have one hamster that i barely ever see. All i do see is the food and water going down.:lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: me


 :lol2::lol2: Jai's hamster.


----------



## tomwilson

omg i just saw on the news that one of the chuckle brothers has died there was a clip of the funeral with barry pulling pauls coffin down the isle crying 'to me', 'to me'


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: me


no one of my hamsters,Left


Alex said:


> Reminds me, i have one hamster that i barely ever see. All i do see is the food and water going down.:lol2:


lol an oldy?


----------



## Shell195

Luxy said:


> He has! He's a little ball of fluff, he's so squidgy! He makes so much noise too. He's always peeping and chirping, which I'm assuming means he's happy!


:gasp: Ive never heard mine make a noise


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> no one of my hamsters,Left
> 
> lol an oldy?


 Errm, 13 months. So he's still fairly young.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> omg i just saw on the news that one of the chuckle brothers has died there was a clip of the funeral with barry pulling pauls coffin down the isle crying 'to me', 'to me'


 
LMAO I believed you until I read the last bit


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> LMAO I believed you until I read the last bit


:lol2: you have to tell jaime its funny now


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Errm, 13 months. So he's still fairly young.


left turned two last month


tomwilson said:


> :lol2: you have to tell jaime its funny now


its not funny...even if it wasnt about someone dying , it would still be old and cliche and cheesy lol


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> omg i just saw on the news that one of the chuckle brothers has died there was a clip of the funeral with barry pulling pauls coffin down the isle crying 'to me', 'to me'





tomwilson said:


> :lol2: you have to tell jaime its funny now


 


Jaime wheres your sense of humour:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> left turned two last month
> 
> its not funny...even if it wasnt about someone dying , it would still be old and cliche and cheesy lol


 
But they are soooooooooooo annoying:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Jaime wheres your sense of humour:lol2:


 i thank you, i don't wish i'll on the chuckle brothers i just like that joke


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jaime wheres your sense of humour:lol2:


i have one but that joke is old , and it wasnt funny then lol


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp: NW BBQ only a month and 5 days to go


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: NW BBQ only a month and 5 days to go


 
What if it rains??


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> What if it rains??


 any take aways in formby :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> any take aways in formby :lol2:


 
:lol2: Lots


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Lots


 don't know if they'd let the dogs in or dice :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> don't know if they'd let the dogs in or dice :lol2:


 
True:lol2: Its a shame my parents have moved, we could have invaded their house:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

im bored :\


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> im bored :\


 i told a joke earlier maybe you should look at that for a giggle



















'runs and hides'


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i told a joke earlier maybe you should look at that for a giggle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'runs and hides'


maybe if it wasnt a crap one i would


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> maybe if it wasnt a crap one i would


 that was hardly worth the running and hiding


----------



## Shell195

I wonder where Colin is:gasp:
Night people


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I wonder where Colin is:gasp:
> Night people


 i was wondering that :lol2:

think i'm gona go to bed looks like jaime's win tonight


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I wonder where Colin is:gasp:
> Night people





tomwilson said:


> i was wondering that :lol2:
> 
> think i'm gona go to bed looks like jaime's win tonight


night you two 
oh hes about lurking lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> coll and clark not enough for you are you after another nakked man to run around your living room :whistling2:


Shell hasn't yet had the pleasure of meeting me & my OH yet Tom. I'm not as camp as Louie Spence either! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> omg i just saw on the news that one of the chuckle brothers has died there was a clip of the funeral with barry pulling pauls coffin down the isle crying 'to me', 'to me'


:lol2: Good one Tom! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: NW BBQ only a month and 5 days to go


How organised are we for this yet? Do we know how is coming yet?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> How organised are we for this yet? Do we know how is coming yet?


 ppfft organisation lol, errm i think we have me and diana, you and clark, cilla and martin, jen and gary, ditta and cat, shell and children. most of them probably forgot though lol maybe i should put it in my sig


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh, quite a few then, nice one! I havent even told Clark about it yet :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell hasn't yet had the pleasure of meeting me & my OH yet Tom. I'm not as camp as Louie Spence either! :lol2:


 but you where both meant to run nakked around her living room floor :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: Good one Tom! :2thumb:


jaime didn't like it she put me in the corner 

i really am shattered i just can't find the motivation to go to bed


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh, quite a few then, nice one! I havent even told Clark about it yet :lol2:


 lol i've told diana but shes probably forgotten anyway :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> but you where both meant to run nakked around her living room floor :lol2:
> 
> jaime didn't like it she put me in the corner
> 
> i really am shattered i just can't find the motivation to go to bed


i said it was rubbish lol 
i like new fresh jokes , not one ive heard a millionnnn times
plus im not over fond of ones that are to do with people dying


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> but you where both meant to run nakked around her living room floor :lol2:
> 
> jaime didn't like it she put me in the corner
> 
> i really am shattered i just can't find the motivation to go to bed


As long as its warm........

Stay up & play with me Tom. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> As long as its warm........
> 
> Stay up & play with me Tom. :2thumb:


 i can't be up to late i have tummy ache and i ussually sleep that off lol but i cba with the climb upstiars lol i might have a cup off tea, so i'll be on for a bit dude, what you up to


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> As long as its warm........
> 
> Stay up & play with me Tom. :2thumb:


oh am i invisible?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> oh am i invisible?


 who said that


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i can't be up to late i have tummy ache and i ussually sleep that off lol but i cba with the climb upstiars lol i might have a cup off tea, so i'll be on for a bit dude, what you up to


Not up to much bud. We have visited a friend tonight to see his 7 week old Boston Terrier puppies - my Daisy's little brothers & sister. They were sooo cute! we were really taken to one of the boys with near perfect markings - just havent got £1200 to spare unfortunately  Also picked up some exhibition mice from him for another friend tro start breeding with.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh am i invisible?


Of course not hun! Im sat here with runny eyes & nose cos of my rodent allergy after getting some exhibition mice for a friend :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Of course not hun! Im sat here with runny eyes & nose cos of my rodent allergy after getting some exhibition mice for a friend :devil:


antihistamines...you got any?
i cant relate i always suffer awful with my hayfever


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not up to much bud. We have visited a friend tonight to see his 7 week old Boston Terrier puppies - my Daisy's little brothers & sister. They were sooo cute! we were really taken to one of the boys with near perfect markings - just havent got £1200 to spare unfortunately  Also picked up some exhibition mice from him for another friend tro start breeding with.


 boston terriers are another breed i missed the boat for tbh don't know what it is with me and small dogs although i love yorkies which is a bit odd

thought you weren't into rodents, you just trying something new


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> antihistamines...you got any?
> i cant relate i always suffer awful with my hayfever


Yes hun, gonna take one now


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> boston terriers are another breed i missed the boat for tbh don't know what it is with me and small dogs although i love yorkies which is a bit odd
> 
> thought you weren't into rodents, you just trying something new


No mate, the mice werent for me, they were for another friend of mine.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No mate, the mice werent for me, they were for another friend of mine.


ah you just holding onto them, i'd quite like some mice but dianas not that keen on them says they're to small for her to hold


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes hun, gonna take one now


hopefully it clears up...quite a few people are mildy allergic to rats and mice urine hence they get red bumps on their hands when handling them, i used to get them but i dont really get them now...still get scratched though :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hopefully it clears up...quite a few people are mildy allergic to rats and mice urine hence they get red bumps on their hands when handling them, i used to get them but i dont really get them now...still get scratched though :lol2:


I get that too. As well as my nose & eyes running & at worst, my breathing gets quite badly affected.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ah you just holding onto them, i'd quite like some mice but dianas not that keen on them says they're to small for her to hold


I could be quite tempted by mice again. I have had them before years ago, & they were ace! When I was a teenager, I had a black & white mouse who used to come everywhere with me on my shoulder.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I get that too. As well as my nose & eyes running & at worst, my breathing gets quite badly affected.


oh dear  might be their fur too...cos knowing your allergic you wont of touched them lol 
do males set you off worse (allergies interest me , got enough of the buggers lol)


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I could be quite tempted by mice again. I have had them before years ago, & they were ace! When I was a teenager, I had a black & white mouse who used to come everywhere with me on my shoulder.


mice are cute...after having rats though, mice seem a bit dim lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh dear  might be their fur too...cos knowing your allergic you wont of touched them lol
> do males set you off worse (allergies interest me , got enough of the buggers lol)


Ive no idea if males affect me more than females, I've never taken notice.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ive no idea if males affect me more than females, I've never taken notice.


if its the urine, males should affect you morelol 


ugh prob going in [email protected] to get Echo a hammy ball tomorrow....i hate going in , there will be something i want to rescue lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> if its the urine, males should affect you morelol
> 
> 
> ugh prob going in [email protected] to get Echo a hammy ball tomorrow....i hate going in , there will be something i want to rescue lol


 get the multi gym pod it cost the same as a normal ball but you get a little plastic frame which you can use to hold the ball in one place and you can put it in the cage like a wheel then


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> get the multi gym pod it cost the same as a normal ball but you get a little plastic frame which you can use to hold the ball in one place and you can put it in the cage like a wheel then


got a link? though shes probably likely to destroy it with frustation that it doesnt go fast enough :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i really like my cheap to keep pets at the moment like my hamsters and my salamander, anyways i'm off to bed now i've finnished my cuppa night guys


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> got a link? though shes probably likely to destroy it with frustation that it doesnt go fast enough :lol2:


 still worth it for the same price though


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i really like my cheap to keep pets at the moment like my hamsters and my salamander, anyways i'm off to bed now i've finnished my cuppa night guys


night tom


tomwilson said:


> still worth it for the same price though


howmuch? can get a hammy ball for like 3 quidlol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Tom : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> night tom
> 
> howmuch? can get a hammy ball for like 3 quidlol


 can't remember [email protected] medium balls arew abot £4-£5
anyway im actualy going now night guys


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> can't remember [email protected] medium balls arew abot £4-£5
> anyway im actualy going now night guys


might go to wilkos then, i likethe pennine design
night


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've started a thread about the fox attack programme on telly tonight


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I've started a thread about the fox attack programme on telly tonight


oo got a linky? bet it gets interesting lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oo got a linky? bet it gets interesting lol


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/542516-tv-programme-urban-fox-attack.html


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/542516-tv-programme-urban-fox-attack.html


ive subscribed...should be a good read tomorow if its not deleted
i best beoff , i said i would go to bedearly , need to be up to go out 
night col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight hun, sleep well x


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Thanx!!! :2thumb: Spent it at work, but oh well :lol2:
> 
> Cilla, I decided to go have a root around the mousie mansion and guess what........... There are a couple nests and in those nests there are satin girlies! :2thumb: Including one satin FUZZY girlie :whistling2:


I missed this yesterday :0. Are you keeping any of the satin girlies.. The satin fuzzy in particular ? 

I think I would like two satin girls . Can you take a photo of them sometime or maybe I can see them at your BBQ .




I read so many pages back but I am on mobile so don't know who to reply to and can't quote so here goes.

Tom that sounds really yummy. You've made me even more excited about my dinner tonight . Nachos. Tangy cheese doritoes with mince mixed with salsa covered with cheese and baked and then served with sour cream and guacamole. Yum . Oh and I hope you wake up without the tummy ache .

Who are.. Oh I forget the name now.. But the people in Toms joke? I've never heard of them .

I have to go out soon. Martins mums birthday today so we have to spend the day there. I don't mind though but sometimes it is awkward .

Anna Martin and I haven't forgot about the NW BBQ. I am so excited because I used to eat BBQ meat like four times a week. We would just cook it for our meals on there. But haven't since I've been here :0

Oh and Jen again. Martin wants me to apologise to you saying he might be a bit tired at your BBQ as he has to get up for work at five and usually he sleeps when gd gets home.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I missed this yesterday :0. Are you keeping any of the satin girlies.. The satin fuzzy in particular ?
> 
> I think I would like two satin girls . Can you take a photo of them sometime or maybe I can see them at your BBQ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read so many pages back but I am on mobile so don't know who to reply to and can't quote so here goes.
> 
> Tom that sounds really yummy. You've made me even more excited about my dinner tonight . Nachos. Tangy cheese doritoes with mince mixed with salsa covered with cheese and baked and then served with sour cream and guacamole. Yum . Oh and I hope you wake up without the tummy ache .
> 
> Who are.. Oh I forget the name now.. But the people in Toms joke? I've never heard of them .
> 
> I have to go out soon. Martins mums birthday today so we have to spend the day there. I don't mind though but sometimes it is awkward .
> 
> Anna Martin and I haven't forgot about the NW BBQ. I am so excited because I used to eat BBQ meat like four times a week. We would just cook it for our meals on there. But haven't since I've been here :0
> 
> Oh and Jen again. Martin wants me to apologise to you saying he might be a bit tired at your BBQ as he has to get up for work at five and usually he sleeps when gd gets home.











the chuckle brothers where, childrens TV actor's/presentors there most famous show was chuckle vission where they where kind of like very bad handy man always butching things up by accident, their famous catch frase was 'to me' 'to you' 'to me' 'to you' said whilst carrying some thing like a ladder or a sheet of glass which wouls usually bump into some one or smash on the floor.


----------



## feorag

Morning all -too many pages to read through from last night, so if I missed anything monumentous will someone please tell me?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> image
> the chuckle brothers where, childrens TV actor's/presentors there most famous show was chuckle vission where they where kind of like very bad handy man always butching things up by accident, their famous catch frase was 'to me' 'to you' 'to me' 'to you' said whilst carrying some thing like a ladder or a sheet of glass which wouls usually bump into some one or smash on the floor.


 

Aaaarghhhh my eyes, my eyes


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning all -too many pages to read through from last night, so if I missed anything monumentous will someone please tell me?


vv this is all you missed eileen vv


tomwilson said:


> omg i just saw on the news that one of the chuckle brothers has died there was a clip of the funeral with barry pulling pauls coffin down the isle crying 'to me', 'to me'


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Aaaarghhhh my eyes, my eyes


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all -too many pages to read through from last night, so if I missed anything monumentous will someone please tell me?


 

I dont think much happened last night.

How are the ratlets doing ? What have you called them?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I dont think much happened last night.
> 
> How are the ratlets doing ? What have you called them?


i think her snake has named then dinner and dessert:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i think her snake has named then dinner and dessert:whistling2:


 

You will be so, so sorry when she reads this:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> You will be so, so sorry when she reads this:gasp:


 shhhuuussshhhhhhhhhh:whip:




















'runs and hides'





















contenplates leaving the country


















hhhhhhmmmmm think its blown over can i come home yet


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> shhhuuussshhhhhhhhhh:whip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'runs and hides'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contenplates leaving the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hhhhhhmmmmm think its blown over can i come home yet


 






You may be banished off Eileens thread forever:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

They kind of look like predators if you ask me.. =/


----------



## Cillah

*MY BABIES


















*I do have a question for the ratty people in here. Hopefully someone will step forward :2thumb:​


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> *MY BABIES*​
> 
> 
> *image*​
> *image*​
> 
> I do have a question for the ratty people in here. Hopefully someone will step forward :2thumb:​


 

Very cute Cilla, are they the 3 you are having?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Very cute Cilla, are they the 3 you are having?


Well I am taking all four but yes. Neil said it was fine to hold them and not a bother at all. I thought it might be as we had been talking for ages prior :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I missed this yesterday :0. Are you keeping any of the satin girlies.. The satin fuzzy in particular ?
> 
> I think I would like two satin girls . Can you take a photo of them sometime or maybe I can see them at your BBQ .
> Oh and Jen again. Martin wants me to apologise to you saying he might be a bit tired at your BBQ as he has to get up for work at five and usually he sleeps when gd gets home.


I don't THINK I'll be keeping any of the girls from this lot :whistling2: The only one I am contemplating keeping is the fuzzy girl, but I'll let ya know  You can meet them at the BBQ  

And tell Martin not too worry about it.....


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I don't THINK I'll be keeping any of the girls from this lot :whistling2: The only one I am contemplating keeping is the fuzzy girl, but I'll let ya know  You can meet them at the BBQ
> 
> And tell Martin not too worry about it.....


If you don't keep her I will take her with another satin. Can't wait to meet them .


----------



## Amalthea

Okie dokie 

Have a read of the "boxer teddy bear" thread.... Very entertaining.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Okie dokie
> 
> Have a read of the "boxer teddy bear" thread.... Very entertaining.


I just read through it. I don't understand why people feel the need to attack someone for something so trivial -shrugs-


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly.... Marinam (the one who first brought up the guy's bed) seems to enjoy being petty.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Exactly.... Marinam (the one who first brought up the guy's bed) seems to enjoy being petty.


I've seen her in numerous threads being the same way. I try to avoid her. More bother than what it's worth :/


----------



## Amalthea

Yup. Entertaining, though


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> How are the ratlets doing ? What have you called them?


The ratlets are fine, thanks Shell. This morning I got the babies out for a little handling session and put the big boys in their cage and then the ratlets in the new cage and yes, they can get out through the bars! :bash:

So far the blue dumbo rex (who is actually a berkshire cos he has a little white belly and white wrists) is Wee Jimmy and the one we don't know what colour he is will be Dougal, so there'll be Angus, Hamish, Dougal and Wee Jeemy!! :lol2:



tomwilson said:


> hhhhhhmmmmm think its blown over can i come home yet


Not if you value your life! :devil: :lol2:




Cillah said:


> *MY BABIES*​
> 
> 
> *image*​
> *image*​


I can't see no pictures! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Me neither... Meant to say it earlier, but forgot *blush*


----------



## Shell195

I could see Cillas photos but now they have gone:gasp: Maybe its because she was on her phone


Cute names Eileen:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Me neither... Meant to say it earlier, but forgot *blush*


Ohh.. I will fix it when I get home .


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I could see Cillas photos but now they have gone:gasp: Maybe its because she was on her phone
> 
> 
> Cute names Eileen:2thumb:


Thanks Shell - thought I'd stick with the Scottish theme! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Good plan!!  The names work really well together


----------



## feorag

We're going out for a meal tonight, so I thought I'd leave introduction day until tomorrow when we'll be in all evening in case there's a problem.

When I put them back in their own cages again, Angus and Dougal were having a real chat through the bars at each other. Dougal was incredibly vocal and had loads to say!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> image
> the chuckle brothers where, childrens TV actor's/presentors there most famous show was chuckle vission where they where kind of like very bad handy man always butching things up by accident, their famous catch frase was 'to me' 'to you' 'to me' 'to you' said whilst carrying some thing like a ladder or a sheet of glass which wouls usually bump into some one or smash on the floor.


they still are childrens tv actors lol


----------



## Amalthea

They kinda creep me out..... So does Rolph Harris *gags*


----------



## temerist

*runs in*



*slappers!!!!!!!*

*runs out*


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Are you bored, Ian?


----------



## Shell195

*Ian is a coward:Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## temerist

im bored and a coward lol just nipped in to put lamb in the oven


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im bored and a coward lol just nipped in to put lamb in the oven


 


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just cleaning the critters out and had a grumpy Hoggle out.... He's really starting to slow down  Hardly rolls up at all now, just a few half hearted huffs and puffs.


----------



## Cillah

Here you go guys.. They should be fine now :2thumb:



















I have a question for someone very familiar with rat colours


----------



## Alex

Wow! What a boring day i have had


----------



## tomwilson

hellooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> hellooooooooooooooooooooo


 Hey Tom how are you doing?


----------



## Amalthea

VERY cute babies, Cilla  What's the question?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Here you go guys.. They should be fine now :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I have a question for someone very familiar with rat colours


 aww they're sooooooo cute


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> Here you go guys.. They should be fine now :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I have a question for someone very familiar with rat colours


 Aww cute!:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> VERY cute babies, Cilla  What's the question?


Not trying to sound daft.. I only know about the rat colours that were common in Australia! The one at the front is a Siamese but doesn't have a dark nose like I see in pictures. Does that darken as they grow. I know she is still pretty young so.. ?


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> aww they're sooooooo cute


I know. I want them here now :whistling2:..



Alex said:


> Aww cute!:flrt:


Thank you


----------



## Cillah

Oh guys! I've just realised I'm over 1000 posts :gasp:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Oh guys! I've just realised I'm over 1000 posts :gasp:


 whoo hoooo congrats. im not really up on rats but yes the siamese markings will darken as the ratlet gets older


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, siamese rats (just like other pointed animals) grow their points as they mature 

ETA: We cross posted, Ditta


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, siamese rats (just like other pointed animals) grow their points as they mature
> 
> ETA: We cross posted, Ditta


 phew i was right then :lol2:
ive just been attacked by 3 baby pugs:flrt::flrt:
i look like a self harmer:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

But I bet it was completely worth it


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> But I bet it was completely worth it


 totally, i could have stayed there all day:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

we're watching shrek 2 :2thumb:, baby sitting and he wanted to watch rugrats and garfeild on virgin on demand but its all the same episodes and he just watches them again and agian, but its not working right now so i got to put a dvd on, thank god :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Thanks guys. I thought that was the case but wanted to make sure 

Just finished cooking my nachos =D


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> phew i was right then :lol2:
> ive just been attacked by 3 baby pugs:flrt::flrt:
> i look like a self harmer:whistling2:


 


I hope you stole one for me:whistling2: I adore them:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I hope you stole one for me:whistling2: I adore them:flrt:


 i chose us 1 each but alas she found them in my pocket:bash:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i chose us 1 each but alas she found them in my pocket:bash:


 

Better luck next time:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Better luck next time:whistling2:


 wat colour? i did steal fawn and a black but i want the black?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> wat colour? i did steal fawn and a black but i want the black?:lol2:


 
Fawn for me please:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Need a bit of advice, guys.... Bracken has started going wild. She hasn't ever been completely tame with anybody, although she would put up with me. Tonight she has escaped and was screaming when I caught her (wearing gardening gloves). Do you think I should let her continue living with my girls, or would she be better off in the wild? She's quite old now for a wild rat and she's completely comfortable with my girls, but it makes things difficult for treating them or cleaning out their cage. One of my oldie girls has had a mite outbreak and I am trying to bath and treat them all.... Obviously I can't bathe Bracken (will just have to give her a quick squirt of frontline). What are your thoughts?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Need a bit of advice, guys.... Bracken has started going wild. She hasn't ever been completely tame with anybody, although she would put up with me. Tonight she has escaped and was screaming when I caught her (wearing gardening gloves). Do you think I should let her continue living with my girls, or would she be better off in the wild? She's quite old now for a wild rat and she's completely comfortable with my girls, but it makes things difficult for treating them or cleaning out their cage. One of my oldie girls has had a mite outbreak and I am trying to bath and treat them all.... Obviously I can't bathe Bracken (will just have to give her a quick squirt of frontline). What are your thoughts?


 

It must be genetic then, if she was mine I would let her live with your girls but anything you do make it on her terms so as not to stress her.


----------



## Amalthea

That's what I am leaning towards.... I am a bit worried that she'll panic when the girls get moved to a different cage (am going to have to open up the glider cage to make it bigger soon). But I suppose if I keep all of their stuff dirty when I move them, maybe she'll be ok. She's no where near as bad as Bramble was when I had to make the decision to release him!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That's what I am leaning towards.... I am a bit worried that she'll panic when the girls get moved to a different cage (am going to have to open up the glider cage to make it bigger soon). But I suppose if I keep all of their stuff dirty when I move them, maybe she'll be ok. She's no where near as bad as Bramble was when I had to make the decision to release him!


 
As long as she has familar friends and things Im sure she will be fine


----------



## Shell195

Have you seen how big our threads post count is:gasp: 31,311
If you click on it it tells you how many posts each member has made:blush:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Have you seen how big our threads post count is:gasp: 31,311
> If you click on it it tells you how many posts each member has made:blush:


Wow. I thought there would be a lot more people above me :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for that, Shell... I didn't want to seem like I was being selfish keeping her. I don't see her often (she stays in her tube until everybody has gone to bed, so all I ever see of her is the tip of her nose peaking out), but I feel very protective of her.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell wins!!!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx for that, Shell... I didn't want to seem like I was being selfish keeping her. I don't see her often (she stays in her tube until everybody has gone to bed, so all I ever see of her is the tip of her nose peaking out), but I feel very protective of her.


 

She feels safe so thats all that matters, you are her mummy so no wonder you feel protective. When I released my wild girl I felt like I was abandoning her but she was very much like the boy you reared.



Amalthea said:


> Shell wins!!!! *lol*


Embarrassing:lol2:


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> It must be genetic then, if she was mine I would let her live with your girls but anything you do make it on her terms so as not to stress her.


 I would agree. I could understand releasing her if she was causing harm to the others, but as she isnt so i would say its best to keep her.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> She feels safe so thats all that matters, you are her mummy so no wonder you feel protective. When I released my wild girl I felt like I was abandoning her but she was very much like the boy you reared.





Alex said:


> I would agree. I could understand releasing her if she was causing harm to the others, but as she isnt so i would say its best to keep her.


Thanx for that  Will keep letting her do her own thing, then. She snuggles with the other girls (one girl in particular), so I am sure she feels safe with them. I'll just watch her from afar and hope to God she never needs vet treatment!! :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

*hairy slags :whistling2:*


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Have you seen how big our threads post count is:gasp: 31,311
> If you click on it it tells you how many posts each member has made:blush:


theres a hell of alot of people with only 1 or 2 posts, i was also surprise how high up i was :blush:


----------



## Alex

temerist said:


> *hairy slags :whistling2:*


 Im guessing that one was aimed at Tom:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *hairy slags :whistling2:*


 

Isnt your lamb cooked yet:whistling2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> theres a hell of alot of people with only 1 or 2 posts, i was also surprise how high up i was :blush:


 Hmm, im pretty low down on there.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Im guessing that one was aimed at Tom:whistling2:


 oi i'm not that hairy :whistling2: 






































or a slag :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Ian's on one tonight! *lol*

I've got chicken that I've had marinating since yesterday in the oven (smells GORGEOUS) and a couple taters baking alongside it.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Ian's on one tonight! *lol*
> 
> I've got chicken that I've had marinating since yesterday in the oven (smells GORGEOUS) and a couple taters baking alongside it.


That sounds lovely : victory:


----------



## temerist

bout another 40 mins till its cooked. have 7 dogs currently howling and all sat round the aga :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

i didnt think we would be out that late :lol2:
echo has a new ball at last lol so hopefully that will calm her down a bit shes been going crazy


----------



## Amalthea

Should be yummy.... Tummy is grumbling for it!! Hopefully I'll keep it down (I was sick during the night and felt a bit "strange" while eating lunch).


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i didnt think we would be out that late :lol2:
> echo has a new ball at last lol so hopefully that will calm her down a bit shes been going crazy


 Is that where you have been? I did wonder. How are you?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Is that where you have been? I did wonder. How are you?


awwww didya miss me :flrt:
yeah went to [email protected] , then boots, then tesco , got in about half hour ago


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> awwww didya miss me :flrt:
> yeah went to [email protected] , then boots, then tesco , got in about half hour ago


 did you not burn in the sunlight


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> awwww didya miss me :flrt:
> yeah went to [email protected] , then boots, then tesco , got in about half hour ago


Yarr :flrt: So you have been busy. Oh and still no sign of my boy, however he chewed one of my wires last night:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> did you not burn in the sunlight


*snort* :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

:notworthy:


Amalthea said:


> *snort* :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> did you not burn in the sunlight


nope, didnt sparkle either :lol2:


Alex said:


> Yarr :flrt: So you have been busy. Oh and still no sign of my boy, however he chewed one of my wires last night:devil:


the little bugger!
omg there were rats in the rehoming  obv my mum said no lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> nope, didnt sparkle either :lol2:
> 
> the little bugger!
> omg there were rats in the rehoming  obv my mum said no lol


 the rehomeing in our local one is very predictable ontop 2 hamsters species alternates, middle guinie pigs usually a pair and on the bottom a rabbit


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> nope, didnt sparkle either :lol2:
> 
> the little bugger!
> omg there were rats in the rehoming  obv my mum said no lol


I could think of a few more words to use.

I have got some armoured cable so when i re-run my electrics in the shed over the next few days im going to use that. Needs more protection out there incase any get out in the shed.

Couldnt you just sneak them in lol.


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> the rehomeing in our local one is very predictable ontop 2 hamsters species alternates, middle guinie pigs usually a pair and on the bottom a rabbit


Bedfords predictable as well.

for sale, dwarf hamsters (about 2)

Rehoming, gerbils.


Havent seen a syrian there for weeks and weeks


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> the rehomeing in our local one is very predictable ontop 2 hamsters species alternates, middle guinie pigs usually a pair and on the bottom a rabbit


ours normally has a rabbit, and dwarf hams/chinese/robos or gerbils
rarely ever syrians or rats


Alex said:


> I could think of a few more words to use.
> 
> I have got some armoured cable so when i re-run my electrics in the shed over the next few days im going to use that. Needs more protection out there incase any get out in the shed.
> 
> Couldnt you just sneak them in lol.


lol i wish she knows better than to let me get near [email protected] with money :lol2:
plus the poor things would take some work,only saw one , the other was hiding and it shot off as soon as i looked at it


----------



## Shell195

Last time I went to [email protected] they had rats,2 types of hammies, rabbits and a guinea pig. Someone was looking at the rats and the girl got one out for them to see saying this was the friendliest one with me behind them saying "You must NEVER keep a rat on its own" The girl was glaring at me:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> did you not burn in the sunlight



It was soooo cold today. :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> It was soooo cold today. :blush:


:gasp: lol god help you this winter


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :gasp: lol god help you this winter


 

I was thinking this too:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> :gasp: lol god help you this winter


It was though.. There was no sun and the wind was cold! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> It was though.. There was no sun and the wind was cold! :gasp:


no,for england...today was ok lol 
winter is absolutely freezing


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> no,for england...today was ok lol
> winter is absolutely freezing


 
It certainly was last year:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> It certainly was last year:gasp:


last winter was horrible, we didnt have the heating on until mid jan and it was bitterly cold. central heatings so expensive


----------



## ami_j

lol Echo is loving having a ball again , shesgoing well fast


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Here you go guys.. They should be fine now


Aw, they're gorgeous Cilla. That blue one will doubtless by my Wee Jeemy's sister - they are all girls aren't they???



Cillah said:


> The one at the front is a Siamese but doesn't have a dark nose like I see in pictures. Does that darken as they grow. I know she is still pretty young so.. ?


Cilla - siamese feline kittens are all born pure white and the points come in very slowly. The seal points will start to darken in about the first week, but the paler colours like blues and lilacs take a few weeks to start to colour up their points. 


Amalthea said:


> That's what I am leaning towards.... I am a bit worried that she'll panic when the girls get moved to a different cage (am going to have to open up the glider cage to make it bigger soon). But I suppose if I keep all of their stuff dirty when I move them, maybe she'll be ok. She's no where near as bad as Bramble was when I had to make the decision to release him!


I'm with everyone else on this one too Jen, as long as she is getting on with your girls and everything is OK, then I would hang onto her, she's maybe a bit old to survive in the wild now and if she was mine I'd worry myself to death about her if I released her! 


Amalthea said:


> Shell wins!!!! *lol*


No surprise there, then! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

this is my siamese dylan as a baby cillah 


















hes a russian blue point


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> no,for england...today was ok lol
> winter is absolutely freezing



:help:

I am going to die!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Aw, they're gorgeous Cilla. That blue one will doubtless by my Wee Jeemy's sister - they are all girls aren't they???
> 
> Cilla - siamese feline kittens are all born pure white and the points come in very slowly. The seal points will start to darken in about the first week, but the paler colours like blues and lilacs take a few weeks to start to colour up their points.


Yes all four are girls. Everyone always talks about how good boys are but.. I am just going to stick to does as I've only ever had them .

I think I am going to look for a smaller cage than the Explorer. I don't want more than four rats and something cheaper is preferable until I get a job anyway. Any ideas? 

I thought that was the case with siamese. Thank you


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> this is my siamese dylan as a baby cillah
> 
> image
> image
> 
> hes a russian blue point


Kind of looks like the girly in the photo.

What's a good cage for four rats. I don't want any more than four so although the Explorer is amazing.. I am going to opt for something else. Plus having no more room means I can't be tempted :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Kind of looks like the girly in the photo.
> 
> What's a good cage for four rats. I don't want any more than four so although the Explorer is amazing.. I am going to opt for something else. Plus having no more room means I can't be tempted :lol2:


Pet World Direct Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages
the second one down, the abode  same maker as the explorer
wouldnt recommend the tower , my friend had to sell hers cos some of her rats escaped from it and she ended up with babies


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> Pet World Direct Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages
> the second one down, the abode  same maker as the explorer
> wouldnt recommend the tower , my friend had to sell hers cos some of her rats escaped from it and she ended up with babies


Will the bar spacing be ohkay for baby rats?


----------



## Shell195

Ive got my 2 chinchillas in The tower cage and the bar spacing is huge so I dont know why they market it for rats:bash:
It is a lovely cage though just not suitable for rats:lol2:

Ive got 4 of my boys in a double indoor aviary(it was meant to house all of them but they had other ideas) and the 2 seperate pairs of boys are in single indoor aviaries


----------



## ami_j

shell i think it was you that actually bought my mates cage :lol2:
if it wasnt for that cage i wouldnt have Taz,Ninja or Mogwai lol




Cillah said:


> Will the bar spacing be ohkay for baby rats?


um its a little bigger then the explorer bars , so i dont know tbh


----------



## Cillah

I think I might go for the Abode.. But I want to be sure my rats won't get out as I have nowhere else for them to go =o


----------



## boapugh

my stunning wild bella

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/boapugh-albums-maine-*****-picture99783-bella.jpg


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I think I might go for the Abode.. But I want to be sure my rats won't get out as I have nowhere else for them to go =o


well the bars are 22mm wide , the explorers are 15mm....if you measure 22mm with a ruler it should give you an indication


----------



## feorag

The smaller cage I've just bought has 23.2mm between the bars and my 2 babies can squeeze through them.


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> well the bars are 22mm wide , the explorers are 15mm....if you measure 22mm with a ruler it should give you an indication


I don't have a ruler :blush:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> The smaller cage I've just bought has 23.2mm between the bars and my 2 babies can squeeze through them.


Then I really don't want to risk mine as I don't have a back up cage..


----------



## tomwilson

we watched sherk 1 in his bed after his bath and i fel asleep diana wokw me up 15 mins ago and i was really crabby :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> shell i think it was you that actually bought my mates cage :lol2:
> if it wasnt for that cage i wouldnt have Taz,Ninja or Mogwai lol
> 
> 
> 
> um its a little bigger then the explorer bars , so i dont know tbh


 
We bought this one


SaZzY








Super Citizen








Join Date: Mar 2009
Location: Liverpool, UK
Posts: 868 
RFUKTrader: *8* / 100% 









*"the tower" cage for sale Liverpool* 
Cage for sale as in this one.

Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages

Tray at the bottom slightly chewed but otherwise in great condition. No hammock as ratties destoyed it. It has housed my rats and currently houses my ferret but want to move her outside so cage surplus to requirements. Would not recommend this cage for smaller rats as gap in bars at the top quite large and my rats have escaped and I ended up with 3 litters. Pick up only as wont fit in car, cage flat packs but I only have a 3 door fiat bravo :sad:

£60
__________________


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> We bought this one
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sazzy.htmlimageSaZzY image
> Super Citizen
> image
> Join Date: Mar 2009
> Location: Liverpool, UK
> Posts: 868
> RFUKTrader: *8* / 100%
> 
> 
> image *"the tower" cage for sale Liverpool*
> Cage for sale as in this one.
> 
> Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages
> 
> Tray at the bottom slightly chewed but otherwise in great condition. No hammock as ratties destoyed it. It has housed my rats and currently houses my ferret but want to move her outside so cage surplus to requirements. Would not recommend this cage for smaller rats as gap in bars at the top quite large and my rats have escaped and I ended up with 3 litters. Pick up only as wont fit in car, cage flat packs but I only have a 3 door fiat bravo :sad:
> 
> £60
> __________________


yup i have three out of those three litters ,sazzy is my friend


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> yup i have three out of those three litters ,sazzy is my friend


 

Shes a lovely girl:2thumb: I never saw the rats


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Shes a lovely girl:2thumb:


shes brilliant lol want to go down and see her again soon
yeah the babies were already in new homes by the time she sold it , cos she had summer ferret in it ,but she livesoutside with her boyfriend in a luxury hutch now lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> shes brilliant lol want to go down and see her again soon


 
When you speak to her you can tell her that the cage is brilliant and we are delighted with it:no1:


I love ferrets but wouldnt want one living in the house, my 13 lived in an outdoor shed and aviary


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> When you speak to her you can tell her that the cage is brilliant and we are delighted with it:no1:
> 
> 
> I love ferrets but wouldnt want one living in the house, my 13 lived in an outdoor shed and aviary


i will  

heres a pic with your cage in...look at ninjas ears lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i will
> 
> heres a pic with your cage in...look at ninjas ears lol
> image


 
Awww his ears are huge:flrt:


----------



## Charlibob

Is it normal for a cat to make a kinda poofing noise when angry or possibly being territorial (sp?)? :gasp:

Where I live we have our own private gardens but the gardens in general are open and you see into everyone elses and walk down the middle to get to the bin store. My patio doors look out onto to my terrace and Tabitha likes to lie in front of the windows/sunbathe/watch me garden etc. Well someone on our row must of recently bought a cat or started letting theres out as we keep getting a very large cat in the garden. I don't mind at all and its very friendly and comes for a fuss when I'm out there. But Tabitha does mind :lol2: when she sees the cat shes starts to growl and make a weird poofing noise, its very hard to describe and also very odd when you hear it but she is a very weird cat :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

just seen on the news that the popes visit to britian will cost 12 million pounds half of which willl cost the tax payer, the church should pay for it them selves, don't even want him here anyway he looks klike the emperor from star wars and covers up churches sex offences and tells africans condoms cause aids :bash: whats the point in all the government cut backs if they are going to facilitate this:devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> When you speak to her you can tell her that the cage is brilliant and we are delighted with it:no1:
> 
> 
> I love ferrets but wouldnt want one living in the house, my 13 lived in an outdoor shed and aviary


 i really really want one or 50


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Awww his ears are huge:flrt:


he grew in to them but they provided much laughs , i asked if he was flapping himself to sheffield :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i really really want one or 50


i want a pair of ferrets ^^


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i want a pair of ferrets ^^


 i loves them :flrt: i don't think i could stop at 2 though :blush:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i really really want one or 50


 

cages or ferrets:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> he grew in to them but they provided much laughs , i asked if he was flapping himself to sheffield :lol2:
> image


 
Hes looks like a huge cuddlebum:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i loves them :flrt: i don't think i could stop at 2 though :blush:


me either tbh lol look at what happened with rats :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hes looks like a huge cuddlebum:flrt:


he is :flrt: ever such a placid soul , taz his brother is the same. theyve stayed really black too, alot of the blacks ive seen and had have gone brown... nin is silvered and taz is a little bit but they are both still lovely and dark


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i want a pair of ferrets ^^


Same but not until I move houses so a couple of years. Not getting any other species other than Duprasi and rats. It was a hard choice but the best option for everyone :2thumb:

I am going to bed. Goodnight


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> cages or ferrets:whistling2:


ferrets but i'd need alot of cages for them anyway :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night Cilla x


----------



## Shell195

God Im so fed up:bash: I cant find my mobile phone anywhere, I dont know if its in the house or Ive lost it and as its switched off it isnt ringing:bash: Its been 3 days now and still no sign


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Same but not until I move houses so a couple of years. Not getting any other species other than Duprasi and rats. It was a hard choice but the best option for everyone :2thumb:
> 
> I am going to bed. Goodnight


 night night


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I'm with everyone else on this one too Jen, as long as she is getting on with your girls and everything is OK, then I would hang onto her, she's maybe a bit old to survive in the wild now and if she was mine I'd worry myself to death about her if I released her!


Thanx!  Yeah, that's why I asked... I think she's too old to be wild now (although, she is perfectly healthy and beautiful).



Cillah said:


> :help:
> 
> I am going to die!


*nods* You are. Although, I really liked last winter! I love the snow! Snow is the ONLY good thing about winter and we got loads of it last year! 



Shell195 said:


> God Im so fed up:bash: I cant find my mobile phone anywhere, I dont know if its in the house or Ive lost it and as its switched off it isnt ringing:bash: Its been 3 days now and still no sign


I would be so lost!!! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> God Im so fed up:bash: I cant find my mobile phone anywhere, I dont know if its in the house or Ive lost it and as its switched off it isnt ringing:bash: Its been 3 days now and still no sign


 looks like you need a new phone


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Thanx!  Yeah, that's why I asked... I think she's too old to be wild now (although, she is perfectly healthy and beautiful).
> 
> 
> 
> *nods* You are. Although, I really liked last winter! I love the snow! Snow is the ONLY good thing about winter and we got loads of it last year!
> 
> 
> 
> I would be so lost!!! :gasp:


 the snow was this year lol, i thought it was funny the way everyone was sh*ting themselves on the b=news i was like it a bit of snow ffs enjoy it this country wouyld be better off if we went right it snowing lets have some fun no work for everyone, its not like we're gonna starve


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Same but not until I move houses so a couple of years. Not getting any other species other than Duprasi and rats. It was a hard choice but the best option for everyone :2thumb:
> 
> I am going to bed. Goodnight


night x


Shell195 said:


> God Im so fed up:bash: I cant find my mobile phone anywhere, I dont know if its in the house or Ive lost it and as its switched off it isnt ringing:bash: Its been 3 days now and still no sign


oh nooooo


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> the snow was this year lol, i thought it was funny the way everyone was sh*ting themselves on the b=news i was like it a bit of snow ffs enjoy it this country wouyld be better off if we went right it snowing lets have some fun no work for everyone, its not like we're gonna starve


it did cause ppl some real problems though tom


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> it did cause ppl some real problems though tom


 i no but most of it is because people where trying to fight it if you know what i mean, i really don't see the problem in the country litterally coming to a stand still for a few days, i got a few days of work because the busses got canceled


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> the snow was this year lol, i thought it was funny the way everyone was sh*ting themselves on the b=news i was like it a bit of snow ffs enjoy it this country wouyld be better off if we went right it snowing lets have some fun no work for everyone, its not like we're gonna starve


It started LAST year and carried on to this year 



ami_j said:


> it did cause ppl some real problems though tom


Only cuz the UK isn't prepared for it.


----------



## Shell195

The problem is we arent used to such extreme weather so arent geared up for it


Im lost without my phone even though I didnt actually use it that much


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> The problem is we arent used to such extreme weather so arent geared up for it
> 
> 
> Im lost without my phone even though I didnt actually use it that much


 i'm like thati feel nakked without it but i used to hate having one didn't get one till i was 16 and didn't use it properly untill i was 19 :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm like thati feel nakked without it but i used to hate having one didn't get one till i was 16 and didn't use it properly untill i was 19 :lol2:


 
I curse mine as the kids are forever ringing or texting me but I sure do miss it:bash: (the phone not the kids:whistling2


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i no but most of it is because people where trying to fight it if you know what i mean, i really don't see the problem in the country litterally coming to a stand still for a few days, i got a few days of work because the busses got canceled


because with the country coming to a standstill....new deliverys for shops, people being able to get around...someones boiler breaks down but the roads too icy....it didnt create problems for you but it was a nightmare for many


Amalthea said:


> It started LAST year and carried on to this year
> 
> 
> 
> Only cuz the UK isn't prepared for it.


lol totally , the way it was handled was shocking


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Is it normal for a cat to make a kinda poofing noise when angry or possibly being territorial (sp?)? :gasp:


Cats make all sorts of weird and wonderful noises Charlie! :lol2:

When they growl and spit the spitting is very short and sharp and could sound a bit like a puff!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Cats make all sorts of weird and wonderful noises Charlie! :lol2:
> 
> When they growl and spit the spitting is very short and sharp and could sound a bit like a puff!!


my cat had a broken meow was more like a squeak:lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Cats make all sorts of weird and wonderful noises Charlie! :lol2:
> 
> When they growl and spit the spitting is very short and sharp and could sound a bit like a puff!!


Oh shes makes some right exciting noises 

Her meow for I'm lonely and don't know where you are sounds like a crying baby, scared the life out of me the first time she did it, I thought she'd really hurt herself, went running down the stairs to find her sat down infront of the bedroom door looking very proud of herself that it had worked :lol2:

She really doesn't like this cat though, after shes seen it she spends the next half an hour rubbing her head along the patio doors and anything else that she comes into contact with :roll: I have curtains closed most of the time so people cant see in (most people do there isn't much privacy in these houses =/) and the first foot is always covered in cat hair, luckily they are cream so the white/silver hairs blends in or I'd have to wash them every few days!

Shes also constanlty checking the window for the cat, whenever she walks past she stops and has a look for it!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: We had fabric vertical blinds and the bottom 12 inches of those were always covered in cat hair with a fetching black line of grease on the edges! :roll:

We did away with those and bought the PVC kind and they're fabulous. They wipe down easily for the grease and the hair just doesn't stick.

However, you should see my bedroom curtains! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: We had fabric vertical blinds and the bottom 12 inches of those were always covered in cat hair with a fetching black line of grease on the edges! :roll:
> 
> We did away with those and bought the PVC kind and they're fabulous. They wipe down easily for the grease and the hair just doesn't stick.
> 
> However, you should see my bedroom curtains! :roll:


oh dear :C 
oneof our curtains is chewed thanks to my old hairless rats


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> :lol2: We had fabric vertical blinds and the bottom 12 inches of those were always covered in cat hair with a fetching black line of grease on the edges! :roll:
> 
> We did away with those and bought the PVC kind and they're fabulous. They wipe down easily for the grease and the hair just doesn't stick.
> 
> However, you should see my bedroom curtains! :roll:


Bet your curtains look my black duvet cover, it a very posh designer cover (I got it cheap from the lowry, I like a bargain:lol2 and its ruined, however much I wash it the hair just wont totally budge. Its got so bad I'm considering buying a new white bed set so it'll at least blend in. I pre warn people that if they come in the house or car (shes been in the car twice in a carrier, yet the seats are covered because of our clothes:roll they will leave covered in cat hair whether they come in contact with her not!


----------



## Alex

Just noticed one of my hamsters has a lump hes only 6 months old  Gonna take a trip to the vets tomorrow, see whats wrong with him


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Just noticed one of my hamsters has a lump hes only 6 months old  Gonna take a trip to the vets tomorrow, see whats wrong with him


 awww sorry man hope its ok and not something serious


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Our clothes are permanently covered in fuzz... I just hung out a load of freshly washed darks and you wouldn't believe the amount of fur on them *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Our clothes are permanently covered in fuzz... I just hung out a load of freshly washed darks and you wouldn't believe the amount of fur on them *lol*


 
I have to put our clothes and bedding in the drier for 10 minutes to get rid of all the hair:devil:


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Our clothes are permanently covered in fuzz... I just hung out a load of freshly washed darks and you wouldn't believe the amount of fur on them *lol*


Same, I don't notice it much anymore and lint rollers are a way of life now :lol2:

We both work in Pizza Hut kitchen with a totally black uniform, I spend the car journey lint rolling them as they are always covered yet I keep them away from her the best I can. I think there must cat hair just floating around in the washer :devil:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> awww sorry man hope its ok and not something serious


 Thanks Tom, Im really upset at the minute. He's only a baby and none of the others have any signs or things similar and the majority of mine are double his age.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Thanks Tom, Im really upset at the minute. He's only a baby and none of the others have any signs or things similar and the majority of mine are double his age.


thought id replied about this 
im sorry to hear this alex , i hope its nothing nasty


----------



## temerist

ok

i will NEVER admit this under oath (or sober) but i am in the middle of watching the new twilight movie and im enjoying it


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ok
> 
> i will NEVER admit this under oath (or sober) but i am in the middle of watching the new twilight movie and im enjoying it


 
Are you squealing like Jen does:whistling2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> thought id replied about this
> im sorry to hear this alex , i hope its nothing nasty


 Thanks Jai, im hoping its just a growth, and nothing serious. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> ok
> 
> i will NEVER admit this under oath (or sober) but i am in the middle of watching the new twilight movie and im enjoying it


quoteddd


----------



## temerist

the words JAIL and BAIT spring to mind :whistling2:




























but yes i must admit that edward is a dish :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

temerist said:


> ok
> 
> i will NEVER admit this under oath (or sober) but i am in the middle of watching the new twilight movie and im enjoying it


Thats because Twilight is amazing, not that I've seen Eclipse yet but I loved the book :flrt:
My boyfriend secretly likes it but wont admit it, when I was reading the books he kept asking what was happening because hes too nosey not to know but wont admit he liked the films infront of anyone, he likes the fight scenes mostly though!!


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Thanks Jai, im hoping its just a growth, and nothing serious. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.


thanks will be rooting for the little guy 
hate lumps , lilys got one under her arm, watching to see how it goes and siouxie still has hers


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Thanks Tom, Im really upset at the minute. He's only a baby and none of the others have any signs or things similar and the majority of mine are double his age.


 it could be anything mate maybe he's nipped himself or caught himself on something and its just a swelling, fingers crossed anyway bud


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> thanks will be rooting for the little guy
> hate lumps , lilys got one under her arm, watching to see how it goes and siouxie still has hers


Thanks, its about an inch above his left hip, just noticed it whilst he was running about on me, its a pretty small lump. Im guessing its nothing serious at his age but im still going to get him checked out in the morning.

Ah, i havent forgotten about your rats Jai, how is siouxie getting on with the ones she had?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Thanks, its about an inch above his left hip, just noticed it whilst he was running about on me, its pretty small. Im guessing its nothing serious at his age but im still going to get him checked out in the morning.
> 
> Ah, i havent forgotten about your rats Jai, how is siouxie getting on with the ones she had?


 any pictures dude it could just be where he's been rubbing his scent glands to hard


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> the words JAIL and BAIT spring to mind :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes i must admit that edward is a dish :lol2:


 looks like that tag about you being on the turn was right :whistling2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> it could be anything mate maybe he's nipped himself or caught himself on something and its just a swelling, fingers crossed anyway bud


That is be a possibility, I hope thats whats wrong, or if its just a growth that isnt harmful. I will let you know how he gets on tomorrow. Thanks mate.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> the words JAIL and BAIT spring to mind :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes i must admit that edward is a dish :lol2:


 

I never knew you were bisexual:lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> any pictures dude it could just be where he's been rubbing his scent glands to hard


 Its quite hard to get a pic. He is black which makes it hard to see. Judging where his scent glands are its about 1cm higher than where the glands are, and about 1cm over from it.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Its quite hard to get a pic. He is black which makes it hard to see. Judging where his scent glands are its about 1cm higher than where the glands are, and about 1cm over from it.


 still dude fingers crossed and let us know how it goes


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Its quite hard to get a pic. He is black which makes it hard to see. Judging where his scent glands are its about 1cm higher than where the glands are, and about 1cm over from it.


 
Fingers crossed its nothing serious


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Thanks, its about an inch above his left hip, just noticed it whilst he was running about on me, its a pretty small lump. Im guessing its nothing serious at his age but im still going to get him checked out in the morning.
> 
> Ah, i havent forgotten about your rats Jai, how is siouxie getting on with the ones she had?


swollen scent gland? lefts are more pronoucned with age 
not so bad thank you,.. its a fair size bt slow growing so just seeing how she goes...she did awful with surgery last time so dont want to put her through it again
the abcesses are gone , took alot of flushing and antibiotics. asher has an infection in her ear...if its not one its another


----------



## temerist

dirty tramp!!!!!


why is she kissing him :devil:


----------



## temerist

jen, pm me with what happens quick lol i hate watching films and not knowing whats going to happen


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> jen, pm me with what happens quick lol i hate watching films and not knowing whats going to happen


 

Patience is a virtue:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> dirty tramp!!!!!
> 
> 
> why is she kissing him :devil:


lmao you want her to kiss you?

imagine that...bella has the choice of jacob, edward AND ian :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Patience is a virtue:lol2:


 lol bet hes on the edge of his seat crying and hoping none of his favs die


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lmao you want her to kiss you?
> 
> imagine that...bella has the choice of jacob, edward AND ian :lol2:


TEAM IAN :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed its nothing serious


 Thanks hun 


ami_j said:


> swollen scent gland? lefts are more pronoucned with age
> not so bad thank you,.. its a fair size bt slow growing so just seeing how she goes...she did awful with surgery last time so dont want to put her through it again
> the abcesses are gone , took alot of flushing and antibiotics. asher has an infection in her ear...if its not one its another


Hmm, im 95% sure its not the scent gland, it looks too far over, and up to be where the gland is. I will know the outcome this time tomorrow though. 

Aww bless her and Asher, i remember when she didnt do too well.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> 
> Hmm, im 95% sure its not the scent gland, it looks too far over, and up to be where the gland is. I will know the outcome this time tomorrow though.
> 
> Aww bless her and Asher, i remember when she didnt do too well.


yeah siouxies been sickly for a while , asher ,well this is the first thing thats really happened with her touch wood


----------



## temerist

i admit bella is a very attractive young woman but sadly not the girl in the film i fancy :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> i admit bella is a very attractive young woman but sadly not the girl in the film i fancy :whistling2:


lol which one?


----------



## temerist

i like Jane (Dakota Fanning) I can say that now, she is legal :lol2:

film wasnt as fantastic as I hoped it would be and ending was shit, maybe i should just read the books, cant wait another year to see what happens, plus they may not even be in the next film together if there off screen relationship turns sour :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> i like Jane (Dakota Fanning) I can say that now, she is legal :lol2:
> 
> film wasnt as fantastic as I hoped it would be and ending was shit, maybe i should just read the books, cant wait another year to see what happens, plus they may not even be in the next film together if there off screen relationship turns sour :lol2:


ever the optimist:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just seen on the news that the popes visit to britian will cost 12 million pounds half of which willl cost the tax payer, the church should pay for it them selves, don't even want him here anyway he looks klike the emperor from star wars and covers up churches sex offences and tells africans condoms cause aids :bash: whats the point in all the government cut backs if they are going to facilitate this:devil:


And he says that homosexuality leads to peadophilia! :bash: :devil: :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> And he says that homosexuality leads to peadophilia! :bash: :devil: :bash:


nasty pope


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> nasty pope


Religion just leads to hatred! Look at those freaks in America who stand around with signs saying God Hates ****, & God Hates You, at soldiers funerals.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Religion just leads to hatred! Look at those freaks in America who stand around with signs saying God Hates ****, & God Hates You, at soldiers funerals.


yup  all the wars etc are down to religion
they even did it to heath ledger and he wasnt even gay


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Religion just leads to hatred! Look at those freaks in America who stand around with signs saying God Hates ****, & God Hates You, at soldiers funerals.


 aaarrrrrgggghhhhhhhh f*&cking westbough baptist church can't stand them


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> aaarrrrrgggghhhhhhhh f*&cking westbough baptist church can't stand them


Thats them - friggin fruitcakes!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats them - friggin fruitcakes!


apt description


----------



## tomwilson

i had to sit and watch a video in work about how we should all give good customer service what anoyed me is the actress in the video was single owned a detached 2 storry house living alone big garden front garden, with a dog, and she works for iceland she leaves all her planning ie. getting uniform ready, packing her lunch making her break fast, misses the bus ect which leads her to give a bad service, what annoys me is that obviously some director in the company thinks we can afford houses like this on their wage and that we are in a baad mood over such trivial things and that its all our fault.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i had to sit and watch a video in work about how we should all give good customer service what anoyed me is the actress in the video was single owned a detached 2 storry house living alone big garden front garden, with a dog, and she works for iceland she leaves all her planning ie. getting uniform ready, packing her lunch making her break fast, misses the bus ect which leads her to give a bad service, what annoys me is that obviously some director in the company thinks we can afford houses like this on their wage and that we are in a baad mood over such trivial things and that its all our fault.


lol you seen the betterware videos? they are a bloody riot one had a bentley on thedrive


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol you seen the betterware videos? they are a bloody riot one had a bentley on thedrive


 it just p*ssed me off that these people who don't live in the real world get an idea in there head and thats it, also i hate the way if a director comes in extra staff will be pulled in to make the shop look good so when they come in they think every thing is perfect enough staff are in to run the shop, instead of getting a typical view of what a shop runs like from day to day, it like the queen must think the world smells of wet paint


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> it just p*ssed me off that these people who don't live in the real world get an idea in there head and thats it, also i hate the way if a director comes in extra staff will be pulled in to make the shop look good so when they come in they think every thing is perfect enough staff are in to run the shop, instead of getting a typical view of what a shop runs like from day to day, it like the queen must think the world smells of wet paint


they are living in cloud cuckoo land lol


----------



## tomwilson

morning


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> i like Jane (Dakota Fanning) I can say that now, she is legal :lol2:
> 
> film wasnt as fantastic as I hoped it would be and ending was shit, maybe i should just read the books, cant wait another year to see what happens, plus they may not even be in the next film together if there off screen relationship turns sour :lol2:


*LMAO* Out of the women in the movie, I think Alice is the best looking (and she's my favorite character). Bella (Kristen Stewert) just pisses me off. I could have made a better Bella!! *grumbles*

Read the books, Ian. Breaking Dawn is my favorite of the four (have read it repeatedly). :whistling2: Oh wait! FIVE books now that there the little novella about Bree Tanner. I really enjoyed that, too. By the end of it, I was really wanting Bree to have a happy ending, even though I knew she didn't.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

took hamster to the vet, he has liver cysts, nothin they can do. said he isnt overly weighty but still has some meat on him and is not skinny for an old hammy. said i need to watch him though as the cyst are takin up that much room he hasnt got much room in there for food. he came home with us though, she said theyre not botherin him. So Big bear will live another day 

took spag too cos he keeps dribblin. she checked his mouth and his gums are less jaundice, and he has put on .25 of a kilo which is good, she said he looks a lot better n perhaps has ust become a dribbly cat. probably the worst £50 ive spent though there, to be told theres nothin they can do and a diagnosis of a dribbly cat :lol2: though i wouldnt have it any other way as i know that both are doin ok. Got some more doxion for spag as it seems to be workin


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oooooh also its been a whole year this month since ninjas diagnosis! and look at him now!!


























to think he was given a week and we were told to let him go when he was anesthetised. so glad we made the decision we did


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Charlibob said:


> Bet your curtains look my black duvet cover, it a very posh designer cover (I got it cheap from the lowry, I like a bargain:lol2 and its ruined, however much I wash it the hair just wont totally budge. Its got so bad I'm considering buying a new white bed set so it'll at least blend in. I pre warn people that if they come in the house or car (shes been in the car twice in a carrier, yet the seats are covered because of our clothes:roll they will leave covered in cat hair whether they come in contact with her not!


Charlie I have proper heavy duty cotton pet sheets from "Over the Top" - they're expensive, but not a hair gets through them. We used to put them over the settee when we had dralon because the hair was a nightmare to get off, don't need them now cos we've got leather, but there is a giant one which exactly covers the bed and which helps keep some of the hair down. When we go on holiday the other ones go over the car seats cos again we have fabric seats and then when we arrive Barry shakes them out and most of the hair ends up outside and not stuck to the car seats. We've had ours for nigh on 20 years now, they've been dyed about 4 times to match whatever colour settee I had and they are still like new, so well worth what they cost! :2thumb:

Barry's uniform is navy blue and also is like a magnet, so we go through loads of lint rollers! :lol2:

I shake out my bedding before I wash them, but there is always hair left on and when it comes out of the washer the hairs have formed a little knot which is easier to pick off, but most of my stuff has little hair knots like that! Perils of owning animals! :roll:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

and heres dribbly chops so i dont leave him out


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!Charlie I have proper heavy duty cotton pet sheets from "Over the Top" - they're expensive, but not a hair gets through them. We used to put them over the settee when we had dralon because the hair was a nightmare to get off, don't need them now cos we've got leather, but there is a giant one which exactly covers the bed and which helps keep some of the hair down. When we go on holiday the other ones go over the car seats cos again we have fabric seats and then when we arrive Barry shakes them out and most of the hair ends up outside and not stuck to the car seats. We've had ours for nigh on 20 years now, they've been dyed about 4 times to match whatever colour settee I had and they are still like new, so well worth what they cost! :2thumb:
> 
> Barry's uniform is navy blue and also is like a magnet, so we go through loads of lint rollers! :lol2:
> 
> I shake out my bedding before I wash them, but there is always hair left on and when it comes out of the washer the hairs have formed a little knot which is easier to pick off, but most of my stuff has little hair knots like that! Perils of owning animals! :roll:


 
Those fur knots drive me insane:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> took hamster to the vet, he has liver cysts, nothin they can do. said he isnt overly weighty but still has some meat on him and is not skinny for an old hammy. said i need to watch him though as the cyst are takin up that much room he hasnt got much room in there for food. he came home with us though, she said theyre not botherin him. So Big bear will live another day
> 
> took spag too cos he keeps dribblin. she checked his mouth and his gums are less jaundice, and he has put on .25 of a kilo which is good, she said he looks a lot better n perhaps has ust become a dribbly cat. probably the worst £50 ive spent though there, to be told theres nothin they can do and a diagnosis of a dribbly cat :lol2: though i wouldnt have it any other way as i know that both are doin ok. Got some more doxion for spag as it seems to be workin


 


Good news about Spag and at least you know whats wrong with the hammy.
Ninja looks fab doesnt he, you certainly made the right decision with him.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and heres dribbly chops so i dont leave him out
> image


 
He looks a very cosy cat:flrt:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> took hamster to the vet, he has liver cysts, nothin they can do. said he isnt overly weighty but still has some meat on him and is not skinny for an old hammy. said i need to watch him though as the cyst are takin up that much room he hasnt got much room in there for food. he came home with us though, she said theyre not botherin him. So Big bear will live another day
> 
> took spag too cos he keeps dribblin. she checked his mouth and his gums are less jaundice, and he has put on .25 of a kilo which is good, she said he looks a lot better n perhaps has ust become a dribbly cat. probably the worst £50 ive spent though there, to be told theres nothin they can do and a diagnosis of a dribbly cat :lol2: though i wouldnt have it any other way as i know that both are doin ok. Got some more doxion for spag as it seems to be workin


Cat we cross posted and yours ended up above mine, so I've just seen it now! :gasp:

Sorry about the hammy, but at least he isn't in any pain and you know what it is, so I guess just spoil him (cos I know you don't spoil any of your animals and they have a very hard, difficult life with you both! :whistling2 and give him an enjoyable last few days/weeks/months, however much time he has left - bless! :sad:

Ninja is looking great - he obviously didn't read the text books did he?

Best decision you ever made! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> Those fur knots drive me insane:lol2:


Me to Shell! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Cat we cross posted and yours ended up above mine, so I've just seen it now! :gasp:
> 
> Sorry about the hammy, but at least he isn't in any pain and you know what it is, so I guess just spoil him (cos I know you don't spoil any of your animals and they have a very hard, difficult life with you both! :whistling2 and give him an enjoyable last few days/weeks/months, however much time he has left - bless! :sad:
> 
> Ninja is looking great - he obviously didn't read the text books did he?
> 
> Best decision you ever made! :2thumb: Me to Shell! :lol2:


who didnt read the text book? my vet?

the tumour was huge, and the rate it was growin at it was likely to outgrow him, but tuns out it cut off its own blood supply we think. i dont doubt my vetes judgement, and ninja still has secondaries, but luckily the function of his organs arent affected, even if he has got an 8 inch tumour hangin off one of them:lol2:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> Ninja is looking great - he obviously didn't read the text books did he?





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> who didnt read the text book? my vet?
> 
> the tumour was huge, and the rate it was growin at it was likely to outgrow him, but tuns out it cut off its own blood supply we think. i dont doubt my vetes judgement, and ninja still has secondaries, but luckily the function of his organs arent affected, even if he has got an 8 inch tumour hangin off one of them:lol2:


No, ya clot! Ninja!!

I don't doubt your vet's decision at all or that the text books would say he hadn't long to live - I just meant that cats don't read the text books so Ninja didn't know he wasn't supposed to live for long.


----------



## temerist

morning


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

mornin ian!

check out my portrait guys, let me know what you think honestly :2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/543236-doggy-portrait.html#post6585635


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone  x


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mornin ian!
> 
> check out my portrait guys, let me know what you think honestly :2thumb:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/543236-doggy-portrait.html#post6585635


thats really good



Cillah said:


> Morning everyone  x


morning




on another note if anyone wishes to donate to my "pay my telephone bill" fund i will be very happy :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Do you guys think it was wrong of me to ask Neil why he gave me a price and then on the classifieds is selling the same things for a lot cheaper? I said I was fine with it especially as he was holding onto them for me.. But I really regret sending it and feel like I should have just let it slide =/


----------



## Cillah

I sorted it out


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mornin ian!
> 
> check out my portrait guys, let me know what you think honestly :2thumb:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/543236-doggy-portrait.html#post6585635


 
That's really good!! :2thumb: Maybe add a bit more shading, though 

Just got back from the vampire nurse... Not only did she want my blood, but she wanted pee, too!!! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

i did say morning earlier but i disapeared with a funny tummy and had a nap back now though how is everyone


temerist said:


> on another note if anyone wishes to donate to my "pay my telephone bill" fund i will be very happy :whistling2:


 only if you add to "toms back pocket apeal"


Cillah said:


> I sorted it out


 whats happening


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, Ian


----------



## temerist

thanks jen :gasp:

she is such a stunning woman


----------



## tomwilson

got all excited thought i had someone intressted in the girl hamster but alass they where after a long haired white hamster :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> thanks jen :gasp:
> 
> she is such a stunning woman


 
I think she's pretty in a normal "girl next door" sort of way


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been cleaning out the rats,hammies,dups, chins and hogs now I need a bath:lol2: The rats take for ever as they try and help me, I should take them out to do them but they really enjoy clean out day and get excited


----------



## tomwilson

sfternoon girls


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> sfternoon girls


Afternoon Tom Im off for a bath shortly, its really warm and humid here and very overcast so after the clean out I am very hot and shiny:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Afternoon Tom Im off for a bath shortly, its really warm and humid here and very overcast so after the clean out I am very hot and shiny:lol2:


 not so bad here but haven't been outside, and idon't plan to :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been cleaning out the rats,hammies,dups, chins and hogs now I need a bath:lol2: The rats take for ever as they try and help me, I should take them out to do them but they really enjoy clean out day and get excited


 
*lol* I usually leave the girls in their cage during clean out day, cuz they "help". But yesterday, they had a very BIG clean out and rearrange (plus baths for them), so they had to come out :lol2:

Hiya, Tom!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I usually leave the girls in their cage during clean out day, cuz they "help". But yesterday, they had a very BIG clean out and rearrange (plus baths for them), so they had to come out :lol2:
> 
> Hiya, Tom!


 hello


----------



## ditta

afternoon, ive been for my scan and am pleased to announce,
everything looks normal: victory: so phewwwwww

im still waiting for an appointment for the hand triage clinic:whistling2: i have phoned today and they have no appointments so will contact me when they have:bash:
im tucking into bacon butties now:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> That's really good!! :2thumb: Maybe add a bit more shading, though
> 
> Just got back from the vampire nurse... Not only did she want my blood, but she wanted pee, too!!! :gasp:


 
theres always a critic isnt there :lol2:

i didnt do more shading cos i only have a HB which is shit for shadin, and i didnt want to ruin it. will work on it more when i have more pencils


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theres always a critic isnt there :lol2:
> 
> i didnt do more shading cos i only have a HB which is shit for shadin, and i didnt want to ruin it. will work on it more when i have more pencils


 you wanted honesty :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh oh oh i saw dittas eggs!


----------



## Amalthea

Great news, Ditta!! 

Well, Cat, I figgered you'd like constructive criticism :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex

Afternoon guys, good news! Went to the vets, his lump is nothing to worry about, just a growth. :2thumb: I'm so relieved.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Afternoon guys, good news! Went to the vets, his lump is nothing to worry about, just a growth. :2thumb: I'm so relieved.


 great news dude


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Great news, Ditta!!
> 
> Well, Cat, I figgered you'd like constructive criticism :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i do appreciate it hun  thankyou


----------



## Amalthea

*shrugs* No biggie  I know when I used to draw, I liked getting ideas on how to improve. Not done anything in a very long time, though!!

That's great news, Alex!!


----------



## ditta

spaggy went to vets today, his dribbling seems to be getting worse, last night he kept biting me which isnt like him...........the vet says there is nothing wrong with his teeth, gums, tongue...nothing , nada, so the mystery is ongoing, on a good note he is less jaundice, and has put on .25 of a kilo weight on and vet says he looks lot better than last time:2thumb:, i wonder if it is a touch of hayfever?

big brown bear the hamster also went along and has ......oh im sorry just been informed by cat she has already posted about this:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* You're a bit late, Ditta  Great news, though!!


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* You're a bit late, Ditta  Great news, though!!


 i know how slow am i....i thought i had caught up on all the pages but must have missed a page:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

It _*IS*_ difficult keeping track of things in this thread.....


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: ditta, at least you got your own good news in first:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been cleaning out the rats,hammies,dups, chins and hogs now I need a bath:lol2: The rats take for ever as they try and help me, I should take them out to do them but they really enjoy clean out day and get excited


Sounds like a pretty hectic cleaning schedule :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: ditta, at least you got your own good news in first:2thumb:


 yea think cat is still in the clouds after seeing my eggs.........:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> yea think cat is still in the clouds after seeing my eggs.........:blush:


 
*giggles* Pretty momentous :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Pretty momentous :2thumb:


 we saw an egg on the right side and smaller ones on the left, they looked like gray blobs to me but we both stared at the screen and said "aaawwwwww". how sad:blush:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Afternoon guys, good news! Went to the vets, his lump is nothing to worry about, just a growth. :2thumb: I'm so relieved.


excellant news alex


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> we saw an egg on the right side and smaller ones on the left, they looked like gray blobs to me but we both stared at the screen and said "aaawwwwww". how sad:blush:


 
Not sad at all :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Sounds like a pretty hectic cleaning schedule :lol2:


 
They all smell nice and clean now but the rats are already scenting everywhere with pee so it wont stay like that for long :roll:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> yea think cat is still in the clouds after seeing my eggs.........:blush:


 

:lol2: she will be naming them next


----------



## Shell195

Alex, forgot to say thats great news about your hamster:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> They all smell nice and clean now but the rats are already scenting everywhere with pee so it wont stay like that for long :roll:


gotta love bucks huh lol


----------



## Amalthea

Just answered the door to a charity canvasser..... He imediately asked for either my Mom or Dad!! I just turned 27 for Gods sake!! I'm married and pay a mortgage every month. It's great being mistaken for younger than I am, but he thought I was in school *sobs*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just answered the door to a charity canvasser..... He imediately asked for either my Mom or Dad!! I just turned 27 for Gods sake!! I'm married and pay a mortgage every month. It's great being mistaken for younger than I am, but he thought I was in school *sobs*


 aww poor jen better than what happened to me last year, we where going to a 21st and i was carrying the baloon with 21 on it and the taxi driver said you can carry that all you want but no one will beleive you, i laughed and diana informed me i was 21 :blush: not only did the taxi driver think i was nearing 30 but i forgot my own age :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Forgetting how old you are is a definite sign of old age 

Surely, I don't look like a school kid..... He said my glasses did it. I LIKE my glasses


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Forgetting how old you are is a definite sign of old age
> 
> Surely, I don't look like a school kid..... He said my glasses did it. I LIKE my glasses


You don't at all :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I hope he was suitably embarrassed when I said I am 27! That is the SECOND canvasser to come to the door and ask for my Mom when I answered. It's giving me a complex!


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> excellant news alex





Shell195 said:


> Alex, forgot to say thats great news about your hamster:2thumb:





tomwilson said:


> great news dude





Amalthea said:


> *shrugs* No biggie  I know when I used to draw, I liked getting ideas on how to improve. Not done anything in a very long time, though!!
> 
> That's great news, Alex!!


 
Thanks everyone! My dad said it looked more like an abcess. (He's been keeping/breeding hamsters for about 35 years before me!) He booked the appointment and we took him down and the vet confirmed that it was a growth on his skin. He's been asleep in his nest since we have come home. Usually he is awake all day :lol2: He has had a busy day.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Thanks everyone! My dad said it looked more like an abcess. (He's been keeping/breeding hamsters for about 35 years before me!) He booked the appointment and we took him down and the vet confirmed that it was a growth on his skin. He's been asleep in his nest since we have come home. Usually he is awake all day :lol2: He has had a busy day.


awww bless him 
i had to lure left out of his bed to trim his nails , they grow so long now hes old so i have to trim them for him lol 
breeding for 35 years huh  i bet thats exciting , he will of seen the blacks come in


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> awww bless him
> i had to lure left out of his bed to trim his nails , they grow so long now hes old so i have to trim them for him lol
> breeding for 35 years huh  i bet thats exciting , he will of seen the blacks come in


Yep, and saw one colour dissapear. I cant remember which one it was though, but i think it was whilst he kept them when he was younger,before he started breeding them, so even longer than 35 years. 

Aww bless him. None of mine need theres cutting for them, yet lol.

I have to take him back in 2 months for a checkup, just so they are certain that its just a little extra bit of skin, and they can make sure it hasnt progressed into a tumor by then. If all is okay then he's fine with it.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yep, and saw one colour dissapear. I cant remember which one it was though, but i think it was whilst he kept them when he was younger,before he started breeding them, so even longer than 35 years.
> 
> Aww bless him. None of mine need theres cutting for them, yet lol.
> 
> I have to take him back in 2 months for a checkup, just so they are certain that its just a little extra bit of skin, and they can make sure it hasnt progressed into a tumor by then. If all is okay then he's fine with it.


i know theres no piebalds any more, there was a colour with ruby eyes too where the either the females or the males were sterile really young...its in hamsterlopedia but i cant for the life of me remember what it is


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I hope he was suitably embarrassed when I said I am 27! That is the SECOND canvasser to come to the door and ask for my Mom when I answered. It's giving me a complex!


 
Enjoy it Jen you will look your age soon enough. I was always young looking and when I was 25 I was refused entry to the casino in Cannes and I had left my passport in the safe so couldnt prove it:bash:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i know theres no piebalds any more, there was a colour with ruby eyes too where the either the females or the males were sterile really young...its in hamsterlopedia but i cant for the life of me remember what it is


 Nope, wasnt piebald. The second one sounds more like it, the colourings sort of a dark dusty grey. Every time i try and think of the name, Mink is the only thing that comes to my mind :lol2: i cant for the life of me remember.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Nope, wasnt piebald. The second one sounds more like it, the colourings sort of a dark dusty grey. Every time i try and think of the name, Mink is the only thing that comes to my mind :lol2: i cant for the life of me remember.


have a look in hamsterlopedia lol its bugging me XD


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from the vampire nurse... Not only did she want my blood, but she wanted pee, too!!! :gasp:


Hope she didn't want to drink it  :lol2: 


Amalthea said:


> Just answered the door to a charity canvasser..... He imediately asked for either my Mom or Dad!! I just turned 27 for Gods sake!! I'm married and pay a mortgage every month. It's great being mistaken for younger than I am, but he thought I was in school *sobs*


:roll2: PMSL

Ditta good news about your scan! :2thumb:

Cat, excellent sketch :2thumb: I'm so jealous as I've love to be able to draw animals! :bash: 

Alex great news about your hammy too! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Forgetting how old you are is a definite sign of old age


Yes it is! I do it all the time! Often have to ask Barry how old I am! :lol2:

We've been out all afternoon! First we went fruit picking to a farm and had cake and drinks afterwards, then we went to my fav garden centre, cos they've got a huge adventure playground at the bottom of the car park and while the girls played I walked Skye around a big field and let him have a swim in a pond to cool off, then we went into the garden centre and had more drinks and some garlic bread :mf_dribble:.

Then we went to Sainsburies for shopping and now I'm cooking tea!

Aw, Wee Jeemy has just had a huge squeaking conversation through the bars with Angus - he was squeaking like crazy at him!

Ellie bought a fishing toy and put the rod in the big rats' cage and Angus grabbed the string and wouldn't let her have it back! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Hope she didn't want to drink it  :lol2:
> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Ditta good news about your scan! :2thumb:
> 
> Cat, excellent sketch :2thumb: I'm so jealous as I've love to be able to draw animals! :bash:
> 
> Alex great news about your hammy too! :2thumb:
> 
> Yes it is! I do it all the time! Often have to ask Barry how old I am! :lol2:
> 
> We've been out all afternoon! First we went fruit picking to a farm and had cake and drinks afterwards, then we went to my fav garden centre, cos they've got a huge adventure playground at the bottom of the car park and while the girls played I walked Skye around a big field and let him have a swim in a pond to cool off, then we went into the garden centre and had more drinks and some garlic bread :mf_dribble:.
> 
> Then we went to Sainsburies for shopping and now I'm cooking tea!
> 
> Aw, Wee Jeemy has just had a huge squeaking conversation through the bars with Angus - he was squeaking like crazy at him!
> 
> Ellie bought a fishing toy and put the rod in the big rats' cage and Angus grabbed the string and wouldn't let her have it back! :lol2:


awwww wee jeemy sounds adorable <3 do we have pics yet lol


----------



## Shell195

Jen you have a pm


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from a long walk with the mutt.... Knackered! *lol*


----------



## ami_j

i have lambrini haha


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awwww wee jeemy sounds adorable <3 do we have pics yet lol


I agree with this!


I need to go buy Charlie a new ball tomorrow as I can't continue to monitor him in his current one which has a loose opening! Might pick up a second mouse one as well. Does Wilkinsons do mice balls as well as hamsters or will I have to go else where for that?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I agree with this!
> 
> 
> I need to go buy Charlie a new ball tomorrow as I can't continue to monitor him in his current one which has a loose opening! Might pick up a second mouse one as well. Does Wilkinsons do mice balls as well as hamsters or will I have to go else where for that?


never seen a mouse sized one...pets at home do them, they do hamster balls too...more expensive than wilkos but they are tougher than the wilko ones


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> never seen a mouse sized one...pets at home do them, they do hamster balls too...more expensive than wilkos but they are tougher than the wilko ones


Not really heading that way. There's a few pet shops in the area though so I might take a look there. It's not really urgent as I do have a mouse ball.. Just I have seven mice and one ball.. I do one a week but would be easier if I had more .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Not really heading that way. There's a few pet shops in the area though so I might take a look there. It's not really urgent as I do have a mouse ball.. Just I have seven mice and one ball.. I do one a week but would be easier if I had more .


always the internet , i dont think postage is bad  
hopefully one of the petshops will have both though


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> always the internet , i dont think postage is bad
> hopefully one of the petshops will have both though


I was just looking on eBay and thought they were pretty cheap but Martin said they were a lot cheaper in the shops.. So up to him. He will end up paying anyway :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I was just looking on eBay and thought they were pretty cheap but Martin said they were a lot cheaper in the shops.. So up to him. He will end up paying anyway :lol2:


noo i mean pets at home , you can buy their stuff online  
i prefer that cos it means im not tempted to buy all the animals , but we were going that way anyway yesterday


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> noo i mean pets at home , you can buy their stuff online
> i prefer that cos it means im not tempted to buy all the animals , but we were going that way anyway yesterday


But I've only seen chinchillas and degus and a few other things there once :gasp:

So if I want anything from them I have to go :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Pictures of Dougal and Wee Jeemy will be following as soon as I've time to download them from the camera.

Got a very important letter to proof read and 'tweek' for a friend first!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Pictures of Dougal and Wee Jeemy will be following as soon as I've time to download them from the camera.
> 
> Got a very important letter to proof read and 'tweek' for a friend first!


wooooo 
is it dougal that you dont kno what colour he is?


----------



## feorag

Sure is!

:gasp: I'm watching the TV news - the village where my friend lives has been cut off all day because of the manhunt for this murderer, who was apparently hiding out somewhere in the village. :gasp:

We got caught up in it all on Sunday when we were out, cos the road was closed and we had to divert just outside Newcastle city centre.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Sure is!
> 
> :gasp: I'm watching the TV news - the village where my friend lives has been cut off all day because of the manhunt for this murderer, who was apparently hiding out somewhere in the village. :gasp:
> 
> We got caught up in it all on Sunday when we were out, cos the road was closed and we had to divert just outside Newcastle city centre.


will have a look , i kno a few, not as many as with hammys tho lol 
i kno its scary that its still going on :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Pictures of Dougal and Wee Jeemy will be following as soon as I've time to download them from the camera.
> 
> Got a very important letter to proof read and 'tweek' for a friend first!


I can't wait :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

evening all, i had my hair cut this eve, im all itchy so going for shower after my coffy:lol2:


*oh yes ive asked this question few times, can someone please answer.......can cats get hayfever?*


----------



## Shell195

That mad man needs to be caught asap:bash:
Looking forward to ratlet photos:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> evening all, i had my hair cut this eve, im all itchy so going for shower after my coffy:lol2:
> 
> 
> *oh yes ive asked this question few times, can someone please answer.......can cats get hayfever?*


 
I have never seen it in a cat but I think they can suffer from it


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> evening all, i had my hair cut this eve, im all itchy so going for shower after my coffy:lol2:
> 
> 
> *oh yes ive asked this question few times, can someone please answer.......can cats get hayfever?*


idont see why not ditta  pollen is very irritating wouldnt suprise me if it irritated the nose and eyes of animals too


----------



## Alex

feorag said:


> Hope she didn't want to drink it  :lol2:
> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Ditta good news about your scan! :2thumb:
> 
> Cat, excellent sketch :2thumb: I'm so jealous as I've love to be able to draw animals! :bash:
> 
> Alex great news about your hammy too! :2thumb:
> 
> Yes it is! I do it all the time! Often have to ask Barry how old I am! :lol2:
> 
> We've been out all afternoon! First we went fruit picking to a farm and had cake and drinks afterwards, then we went to my fav garden centre, cos they've got a huge adventure playground at the bottom of the car park and while the girls played I walked Skye around a big field and let him have a swim in a pond to cool off, then we went into the garden centre and had more drinks and some garlic bread :mf_dribble:.
> 
> Then we went to Sainsburies for shopping and now I'm cooking tea!
> 
> Aw, Wee Jeemy has just had a huge squeaking conversation through the bars with Angus - he was squeaking like crazy at him!
> 
> Ellie bought a fishing toy and put the rod in the big rats' cage and Angus grabbed the string and wouldn't let her have it back! :lol2:


Thanks Eileen!



ami_j said:


> never seen a mouse sized one...pets at home do them, they do hamster balls too...more expensive than wilkos but they are tougher than the wilko ones


 


ami_j said:


> always the internet , i dont think postage is bad
> hopefully one of the petshops will have both though


Yep Check Pets at Home out when you are nearby Cillah, The mouse sized one I have cost me about £4 made by savic if i remember correctly


----------



## ditta

thanks shell and jamie(u pissed yet jamie):lol2:

well could this be spaggys problem, can anyone think of anything else his dribbling could be, im not imagining it im sure, he looks so erm......retarded with a wet mush:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Thanks Eileen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Check Pets at Home out when you are nearby Cillah, The mouse sized one I have cost me about £4 made by savic if i remember correctly


my one yesterday was 4.49 for a syrian size 


ditta said:


> thanks shell and jamie(u pissed yet jamie):lol2:
> 
> well could this be spaggys problem, can anyone think of anything else his dribbling could be, im not imagining it im sure, he looks so erm......retarded with a wet mush:whistling2:


noooo lol only had the first bottle XD


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Thanks Eileen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Check Pets at Home out when you are nearby Cillah, The mouse sized one I have cost me about £4 made by savic if i remember correctly


Thanks Alex. I will do : victory:


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> Thanks Alex. I will do : victory:


:no1:



ami_j said:


> my one yesterday was 4.49 for a syrian size


Hmm, prices must vary a bit from store to store.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, prices must vary a bit from store to store.


unless you have huge mice :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> unless you have huge mice :lol2:


Well I do need a hamster ball for Charlie and a mouse ball.. Haha but still! Would be weird if I had jumbo sized mice. Jen has some pretty big ones though :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

No idea what you're talking about


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> thanks shell and jamie(u pissed yet jamie):lol2:
> 
> well could this be spaggys problem, can anyone think of anything else his dribbling could be, im not imagining it im sure, he looks so erm......retarded with a wet mush:whistling2:


 
If the vets cant answer your question then I havent a hope in hell:lol2:
Could it be a side effect of his meds? Whats he on?


----------



## Cillah

Goodnight everyone x


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Well I do need a hamster ball for Charlie and a mouse ball.. Haha but still! Would be weird if I had jumbo sized mice. Jen has some pretty big ones though :whistling2:


this is what i got , i got the medium
Runner Ball by Savic | Pets at Home


----------



## Amalthea

G'night Cilla!  Am heading that way myself soon, I think.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> G'night Cilla!  Am heading that way myself soon, I think.


 
I think you may sleep better tonight:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i know theres no piebalds any more, there was a colour with ruby eyes too where the either the females or the males were sterile really young...its in hamsterlopedia but i cant for the life of me remember what it is


 i'm not sure that pie-bald was lost i heard it was renamed, not sure though


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Goodnight everyone x


night cilla


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Goodnight everyone x


 
Night Cilla x


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm not sure that pie-bald was lost i heard it was renamed, not sure though


wasnt as popular once dom spot was found


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> wasnt as popular once dom spot was found


This is what happened Tom.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I think you may sleep better tonight:whistling2:


 whats going on?????


if you cant help me shell, no-one can:notworthy:


hes on a big orange tablet and a likkle white one at night:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

night cillah


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> Goodnight everyone x


 Night: victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> This is what happened Tom.


 i thought it was just renamed lesser spot once dom spot was descovered


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> whats going on?????
> 
> 
> if you cant help me shell, no-one can:notworthy:
> 
> 
> hes on a big orange tablet and a likkle white one at night:whistling2:


lol my old cat was a nightmare to take tablets , luckily we only had to give her worming ones...an hour later you would hear *ack* and have a nice mess to clean up ...


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i thought it was just renamed lesser spot once dom spot was descovered


theres a fairly new marking called nom(inal) spot in europe...nom spots look like little dalmatians :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol my old cat was a nightmare to take tablets , luckily we only had to give her worming ones...an hour later you would hear *ack* and have a nice mess to clean up ...


 eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww nothing to do with medicines but i saw sister in laws younger cat george doing some thing rather unsavoury to micky the older cats bottom :shock:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> theres a fairly new marking called nom(inal) spot in europe...nom spots look like little dalmatians :flrt:


 might be worth looking into


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> whats going on?????
> 
> 
> *Jen was sick last night and couldnt sleep and now shes been for a big long walk with the dog shes knackered* :lol2:
> 
> 
> if you cant help me shell, no-one can:notworthy:
> 
> 
> hes on a big orange tablet and a likkle white one at night:whistling2:


*I need the name of the meds*:lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> theres a fairly new marking called nom(inal) spot in europe...nom spots look like little dalmatians :flrt:


Yarr, they are very cute :flrt:



tomwilson said:


> might be worth looking into


 It is worth looking into Tom.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww nothing to do with medicines but i saw sister in laws younger cat george doing some thing rather unsavoury to micky the older cats bottom :shock:


lol 
my cat was evil she gained pleasure in doing what she wanted and screw anyone else...she was awesome lol


tomwilson said:


> might be worth looking into


will be a while til it gets over here i think


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol my old cat was a nightmare to take tablets , luckily we only had to give her worming ones...an hour later you would hear *ack* and have a nice mess to clean up ...


 Lovely


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol
> my cat was evil she gained pleasure in doing what she wanted and screw anyone else...she was awesome lol
> 
> will be a while til it gets over here i think


 Aye, a few years yet. We dont even have hairless hamsters here yet whilst USA do. I know their lifespan is cut down drastically though .


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Yarr, they are very cute :flrt:
> 
> 
> Aww they are so cute:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yarr, they are very cute :flrt:
> 
> 
> It is worth looking into Tom.


import some?:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I think you may sleep better tonight:whistling2:


 
*nods* I think so


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> *I need the name of the meds*:lol2:


 
doxion and pregnisalone (sp)
hope you sleep better jen


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Lovely


lol she was one of a kind


Alex said:


> Aye, a few years yet. We dont even have hairless hamsters here yet whilst USA do. I know their lifespan is cut down drastically though .


aye , i dont think i would get one , im not getting any more hairless rats , had loads of issues with mine

found this on google


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol she was one of a kind
> 
> aye , i dont think i would get one , im not getting any more hairless rats , had loads of issues with mine
> 
> found this on google
> image


 need one


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> doxion and pre*d*nisalone (sp)
> hope you sleep better jen


 

Ive corrected it for you:whistling2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol she was one of a kind
> 
> aye , i dont think i would get one , im not getting any more hairless rats , had loads of issues with mine
> 
> found this on google
> image


 Aww thats a better pic than i saw. If hairless hams came to the UK i would get one when they were introduced, and see how it got on.


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> doxion and pregnisalone (sp)
> hope you sleep better jen


 
Dioxin has no known side effects and the other drugs side effects doesnt list drooling


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> doxion and pregnisalone (sp)
> hope you sleep better jen


Thanx 

Those are CUTE hamsters, Jai!! And this is coming from somebody who doesn't particularly like syrians :whistling2:

When I was working in a pet shop in Texas, we had hairless hamsters. They were funny as fook!!! :lol2: Ya know how if you hold a hamster in your hand with your fingers wrapped around them and they back up? Well, imagine that with a hairless one..........

...............





.................











.................









Yup! They just looked like penises... Foreskin and all!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx
> 
> Those are CUTE hamsters, Jai!! And this is coming from somebody who doesn't particularly like syrians :whistling2:
> 
> When I was working in a pet shop in Texas, we had hairless hamsters. They were funny as fook!!! :lol2: Ya know how if you hold a hamster in your hand with your fingers wrapped around them and they back up? Well, imagine that with a hairless one..........
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! They just looked like penises... Foreskin and all!!!! :whistling2:


 

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Kinda felt like penises, too :whistling2: They were great!! If I had been staying in Texas for longer than 4 months, I woulda bought one and named him Albert :blush:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yup! They just looked like penises... Foreskin and all!!!! :whistling2:


:lol2:

A friend of mine is a male nurse and he reckons his Devon Rex kitten felt just like an old man's!!

My piccies are up - not the best quality but good enough for starters http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...543599-my-new-ratty-chappies.html#post6590268


----------



## Amalthea

They made me giggle for quite a while when they came in. I loved them!! *lol*

I've replied to your thread on your new boys, Eileen 

And I'm off to bed  Nighty night, ladies!! .......and Tom  ........and Alex


No Ian, though. He must've bought the Twilight books


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> need one


get in the queue lol 


Alex said:


> Aww thats a better pic than i saw. If hairless hams came to the UK i would get one when they were introduced, and see how it got on.


are you part of the hamster group on yahoo? thats where i first heard about them? heard whispers of a dilute gene too which would prob make blue feasible 


Amalthea said:


> Thanx
> 
> Those are CUTE hamsters, Jai!! And this is coming from somebody who doesn't particularly like syrians :whistling2:
> 
> When I was working in a pet shop in Texas, we had hairless hamsters. They were funny as fook!!! :lol2: Ya know how if you hold a hamster in your hand with your fingers wrapped around them and they back up? Well, imagine that with a hairless one..........
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! They just looked like penises... Foreskin and all!!!! :whistling2:


LMAO


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> Thanx
> 
> Those are CUTE hamsters, Jai!! And this is coming from somebody who doesn't particularly like syrians :whistling2:
> 
> When I was working in a pet shop in Texas, we had hairless hamsters. They were funny as fook!!! :lol2: Ya know how if you hold a hamster in your hand with your fingers wrapped around them and they back up? Well, imagine that with a hairless one..........
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! They just looked like penises... Foreskin and all!!!! :whistling2:


 
When my cousin went to america, and came back after seeing hairless hamsters, well i got all those jokes :lol2:

D'ya reckon we will get them at all? I know when they are bred its a hairless male to a haired female. Something about hairless females cant lactate i think


----------



## Amalthea

I would love for them to come to the UK..... I bet they'd be stupidly expensive, though!


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> get in the queue lol
> 
> are you part of the hamster group on yahoo? thats where i first heard about them? heard whispers of a dilute gene too which would prob make blue feasible
> 
> LMAO


 
Nope not yet, i keep in touch with a fellow shc member.

We need to hurry up and gettem' over here. More colours need producing hehe


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> They made me giggle for quite a while when they came in. I loved them!! *lol*
> 
> I've replied to your thread on your new boys, Eileen
> 
> And I'm off to bed  Nighty night, ladies!! .......and Tom  ........and Alex
> 
> 
> No Ian, though. He must've bought the Twilight books


night jen


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> I would love for them to come to the UK..... I bet they'd be stupidly expensive, though!


I'd manage find the money if they did :no1:



Amalthea said:


> They made me giggle for quite a while when they came in. I loved them!! *lol*
> 
> I've replied to your thread on your new boys, Eileen
> 
> And I'm off to bed  Nighty night, ladies!! .......and Tom  ........and Alex
> 
> 
> No Ian, though. He must've bought the Twilight books


 Night hun, speak tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Night Jen - that's me off too.

BTW I think the general opinion was that it was mink on the thread Neil started, but as it degenerated into some sort of personal attack and was cleaned up by the mods and he's taken off the photos now, it's hard to be sure what all was said!


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Nope not yet, i keep in touch with a fellow shc member.
> 
> We need to hurry up and gettem' over here. More colours need producing hehe


i did wonder if we had produced all the colours we were gonna get lol


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen and Eileen x


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Night Jen - that's me off too.
> 
> BTW I think the general opinion was that it was mink on the thread Neil started, but as it degenerated into some sort of personal attack and was cleaned up by the mods and he's taken off the photos now, it's hard to be sure what all was said!


no he looks very mink to me lol 
what happend who attacked?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i did wonder if we had produced all the colours we were gonna get lol


 Im gonna have a guess and say that there is stll a fair amount more to be produced. You never know what will colours will arise when they introduce more new blood from the wild.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Im gonna have a guess and say that there is stll a fair amount more to be produced. You never know what will colours will arise when they introduce more new blood from the wild.


they are extinct in the wild now


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> they are extinct in the wild now


Naa there are still some, in farmers fields in burrows

Edit 

Some evidence to back me up...

It was thought that the Syrian hamster had been extinct in its natural environment Syria since the 1980s that is, until a population was found in Kilis on the Turkish Syrian border in the year 2000.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Naa there are still some, in farmers fields in burrows
> 
> Edit
> 
> Some evidence to back me up...
> 
> It was thought that the Syrian hamster had been extinct in its natural environment Syria since the 1980s that is, until a population was found in Kilis on the Turkish Syrian border in the year 2000.


ooothat would be awesome  they are goodenough at hiding


----------



## freekygeeky

after foofoo's drawing i decided to have a go, and after a couple of hours, im finisheD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> after foofoo's drawing i decided to have a go, and after a couple of hours, im finisheD!!!!!!!!!!!


ooo gna show us?


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> ooo gna show us?


trying.. lol


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> trying.. lol


haha kk


----------



## freekygeeky

camera wont work, so mobile it is, and its low light levels so picture is shocking, ever so sorry... obviously it doesn't show details..


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> camera wont work, so mobile it is, and its low light levels so picture is shocking, ever so sorry... obviously it doesn't show details..
> image


thats cool


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> thats cool


fankyou ill try to get camera working tomorrow!


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> fankyou ill try to get camera working tomorrow!


wooo  
i wish i could draw
well im gonna bed 
night gina and anyone who is left lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well, late this afternoon, I went out into the garden to find Storm, one of my new Horsfield Tortoises, digging a hole under the Gooseberry bush. The hole was already a good depth. I sat & watched her with much interest. Once she was happy with her hole, she began to lay her eggs. She then covered them up with such dexterity & tenderness. After she was happy with her work, I unearthed her 4 eggs & put them in my incubator. 

Here are the pics of the event.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, late this afternoon, I went out into the garden to find Storm, one of my new Horsfield Tortoises, digging a hole under the Gooseberry bush. The hole was already a good depth. I sat & watched her with much interest. Once she was happy with her hole, she began to lay her eggs. She then covered them up with such dexterity & tenderness. After she was happy with her work, I unearthed her 4 eggs & put them in my incubator.
> 
> Here are the pics of the event.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 very nice

i'm watching gremlins


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> very nice
> 
> i'm watching gremlins


Thanks bud!

I'm watching X-Men, the animated series from the 90s :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> I'm watching X-Men, the animated series from the 90s :2thumb:


 cool i got the new wolverine and the x-men series 1 and 2 for 3 pound each, saw the first 3 series of the 90's show for 40 quid but couldn't afford it


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> cool i got the new wolverine and the x-men series 1 and 2 for 3 pound each, saw the first 3 series of the 90's show for 40 quid but couldn't afford it


Ive seen pics of the new series but it looks too modern for me, & not proper with the true storylines. I have all 6 series of the origianl 90s animated series on DVDs from Ebay :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ive seen pics of the new series but it looks too modern for me, & not proper with the true storylines. I have all 6 series of the origianl 90s animated series on DVDs from Ebay :2thumb:


 its not true to the story line at all but it was £3 :lol2: but its not bad it heavily influenced by the new comics so in a way it kind of carries on from the old series but at the same time it starts over


----------



## Alex

Didnt think anyone would still be awake. How are you lads?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Didnt think anyone would still be awake. How are you lads?


Im good thanks Alex. You?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Didnt think anyone would still be awake. How are you lads?


 shattered i was watching gremlins


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Im good thanks Alex. You?


Thats good , Nice pictures of your tortoise, hope all the eggs hatch out mate. Ah and i'm fine thanks.


tomwilson said:


> shattered i was watching gremlins


Awesome Tom :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Thats good. Nice pictures of your tortoise, hope all the eggs hatch out mate. Ah i'm fine thanks.
> 
> Awesome Tom :2thumb:


 it was i haven't seen it in years i want to watch the second batch now :lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> it was i haven't seen it in years i want to watch the second batch now :lol2:


 I dont really watch any films. And when i do they are weird ones. For example the last one i saw was the Human Centipede :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> I dont really watch any films. And when i do they are weird ones. For example the last one i saw was the Human Centipede :lol2:


 lol never even heard off it i usually justwatch comedies atm


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> lol never even heard off it i usually justwatch comedies atm


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Human_Centipede_(First_Sequence)

I will let that do the explaining


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Thats good , Nice pictures of your tortoise, hope all the eggs hatch out mate. Ah and i'm fine thanks.
> 
> Awesome Tom :2thumb:


Cheers Alex, I hope the eggs are good too. Baby tortoises are so cute!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheers Alex, I hope the eggs are good too. Baby tortoises are so cute!


 agreed they are incredibly cute and i think you would have to let me visit if they do hatch out :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> agreed they are incredibly cute and i think you would have to let me visit if they do hatch out :lol2:


You can visit anytime mate, whether the eggs hatch or not! : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> You can visit anytime mate, whether the eggs hatch or not! : victory:


coolness :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex, what does the Reviewer tab in your profile mean?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> coolness :2thumb:


You can come & be peed on by the marmosets :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Alex, what does the Reviewer tab in your profile mean?


he reviews breasts


Zoo-Man said:


> You can come & be peed on by the marmosets :2thumb:


 how many do you have i do like marmosets, don't think i'll like there pee though :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> he reviews breasts
> 
> how many do you have i do like marmosets, don't think i'll like there pee though :lol2:


He reviews breats? Chicken breasts? 

I have a breeding pair of Common Marmosets :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> He reviews breats? Chicken breasts?
> 
> I have a breeding pair of Common Marmosets :flrt:


are they bigger than the pygmys

nah quale i think so only little breasts

edit he's gone off-line so i'll tell you what the badge is for i think you get it for writing a review for 10 peices of equipment through the forum


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> are they bigger than the pygmys
> 
> nah quale i think so only little breasts


They are over twice the size of Pygmy Marmosets, & are different coloured. Here is Tia, the female, eating a locust










Alex is only 17, Im sure breasts aren't on his mind at all! <titters>


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> They are over twice the size of Pygmy Marmosets, & are different coloured. Here is Tia, the female, eating a locust
> 
> image
> 
> Alex is only 17, Im sure breasts aren't on his mind at all! <titters>


 aww she looks awsome, i'm off now dude shattered, i'll see ya later : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> aww she looks awsome, i'm off now dude shattered, i'll see ya later : victory:


Thanks Tom. And sleep well bud : victory:


----------



## Cillah

She's so cute Colin .


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, your up late (or is that early) Cillah! :gasp:

Did you see the pics of my tortoise laying eggs a page or 2 back?


----------



## Cillah

It is all Martins fault that I am awake .

No I didn't look as I am on mobile but I will now .


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> It is all Martins fault that I am awake .
> 
> No I didn't look as I am on mobile but I will now .


Why, did Martin do to wake you up? Or should I not ask?!? :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Haha nono! I was half asleep and I rolled over towards him but he wasn't there and it woke me up. Turns out he was downstairs watching TV. But then he came up and thought he woke me up by coming into bed and he told me he couldn't sleep and I asked what he was doing then and he said listening to music with headphones in.. But he doesn't know I knew he was downstairs. Probably playing 360. I don't care but he seems to .

Congratulations on the eggs . How long do they take to hatch ?


----------



## Cillah

Anyway I better turn my phone off as he's finally gotten to sleep and it's unfair to disrupt him. Goodnight .


----------



## temerist

morning


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> morning


 good morning


----------



## temerist

anyone have a full preloved account? im still banned lol :blush:


----------



## Cillah

Morning .

I do Ian .


----------



## Shell195

Me too


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the sanctuary now see ya all later


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Im off to the sanctuary now see ya all later


Have a nice day


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


ami_j said:


> no he looks very mink to me lol
> what happend who attacked?


The Rat Police I suspect. Most of the offending posts have been deleted by the mods, but there must have been some sort of comment about them being skinny and scrawny judging by a reply of Neil's that has been left in. *shakes head*

Gina - good drawing! :2thumb:

Colin that must have been a wonderful experience watching her do all that. What is the incubation period of tortoise eggs?

My brain isn't in a good place at the moment, I'm worried to death about Elise, who's been on the phone 3 times in hysterics during the last week and my useless, chocolate fireguard of an ex-husband is making things 10 times worse, because she's had a row with him every time she phones! :bash:

Consquently it's pulled me down and I'm teetering towards depression. I'm taking St Johns Wort in an attempt to avoid having to go back on anti-d's but I'm very irritable and I've started clenching my jaw and grinding my teeth through the night cos I had horrendous jaw ache when I woke up this morning. I can't get to sleep at night and I'm having weird dreams. The night before last I dreamed I was marrying Simon Cowell :gasp: Honestly!!! I moved into his flat (it was *huge*) and took Eve and Daniel with me :gasp: 

Last night I dreamed I was married to Laurence fox :gasp: (wouldn't have minded as much if it'd been Matthew Fox :lol, but I'm not sure if I was actually married to him or whether I was acting in a play! It was all a bit confusing.

Need I say more????


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Morning everyoneThe Rat Police I suspect. Most of the offending posts have been deleted by the mods, but there must have been some sort of comment about them being skinny and scrawny judging by a reply of Neil's that has been left in. *shakes head*
> 
> Gina - good drawing! :2thumb:
> 
> Colin that must have been a wonderful experience watching her do all that. What is the incubation period of tortoise eggs?
> 
> My brain isn't in a good place at the moment, I'm worried to death about Elise, who's been on the phone 3 times in hysterics during the last week and my useless, chocolate fireguard of an ex-husband is making things 10 times worse, because she's had a row with him every time she phones! :bash:
> 
> Consquently it's pulled me down and I'm teetering towards depression. I'm taking St Johns Wort in an attempt to avoid having to go back on anti-d's but I'm very irritable and I've started clenching my jaw and grinding my teeth through the night cos I had horrendous jaw ache when I woke up this morning. I can't get to sleep at night and I'm having weird dreams. The night before last I dreamed I was marrying Simon Cowell :gasp: Honestly!!! I moved into his flat (it was *huge*) and took Eve and Daniel with me :gasp:
> 
> Last night I dreamed I was married to Laurence fox :gasp: (wouldn't have minded as much if it'd been Matthew Fox :lol, but I'm not sure if I was actually married to him or whether I was acting in a play! It was all a bit confusing.
> 
> Need I say more????


Sorry for being out of the loop.. But what happened with the rats? :gasp:

My prayers are with Elise and you too. Hopefully things start looking brighter for you both. x


----------



## feorag

Neil put up a thread asking for an id check http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/507964-double-check-rat-id.html 

Obviously most of the nasty comments have been taken out, but if you look at his post on the top of the second page, someone must have commented about them being underweight and if you read Bothrops post obviously it must have got pretty nasty.

I have to say that I think Dougal is small as he's 12 weeks and Wee Jeemy is only 7 weeks old and there's very little difference in size, but sometimes the wee ones put a spurt on and grow.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Neil put up a thread asking for an id check http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/507964-double-check-rat-id.html
> 
> Obviously most of the nasty comments have been taken out, but if you look at his post on the top of the second page, someone must have commented about them being underweight and if you read Bothrops post obviously it must have got pretty nasty.
> 
> I have to say that I think Dougal is small as he's 12 weeks and Wee Jeemy is only 7 weeks old and there's very little difference in size, but sometimes the wee ones put a spurt on and grow.


Oh. It does look like it got nasty.

I am getting my four rats off of him and I still think they will be fine.. I hope so anyway!


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou elieeeeen!


----------



## Alex

Morning peeps : victory:


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Morning peeps : victory:


Good morning Alex


----------



## feorag

Well so far I've got no problems with my 2. They're settling in fine and actually are less skittish than the 2 I got from Toyah.

The one thing I have noticed is that they aren't as adventurous in their eating habits, so I don't think Neil feeds as varied a diet as Toyah. When I got my boys from Toyah, they were being fed a standard food based on the Shunamite diet, but supplemented every day with additional protein in the form of Applaws Cat food, Naturediet Dog food, insectivorous bird food mixed half-in-half with cous cous and anything we eat.

So the new boys have been given exactly what I give my own boys, but more protein cos my boys are getting on now and don't need that amount of protein. The other morning they got a bowl with fresh banana, fresh coconut and a couple of hazelnuts and they never touched it! I was gobsmacked cos my boys polished theirs off in no time!

They had chicken gravy and mashed potatos on Sunday night and they barely touched that either, but I think they're getting the hang of it now, cos they polished off their mince and tatties last night! But this morning's couple of little cubes of banana are still sitting there.

Gonna see what they make of strawberries later cos we picked loads yesterday.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Well so far I've got no problems with my 2. They're settling in fine and actually are less skittish than the 2 I got from Toyah.
> 
> The one thing I have noticed is that they aren't as adventurous in their eating habits, so I don't think Neil feeds as varied a diet as Toyah. When I got my boys from Toyah, they were being fed a standard food based on the Shunamite diet, but supplemented every day with additional protein in the form of Applaws Cat food, Naturediet Dog food, insectivorous bird food mixed half-in-half with cous cous and anything we eat.
> 
> So the new boys have been given exactly what I give my own boys, but more protein cos my boys are getting on now and don't need that amount of protein. The other morning they got a bowl with fresh banana, fresh coconut and a couple of hazelnuts and they never touched it! I was gobsmacked cos my boys polished theirs off in no time!
> 
> They had chicken gravy and mashed potatos on Sunday night and they barely touched that either, but I think they're getting the hang of it now, cos they polished off their mince and tatties last night! But this morning's couple of little cubes of banana are still sitting there.
> 
> Gonna see what they make of strawberries later cos we picked loads yesterday.


To be honest that's not all that surprising as he seems to have a lot of rats. Not that that should really make any difference but.. I don't think it's that bad of him.

I guess it's all trial and error until you get them eating everything. I am sure they will learn to love it all. Just must be strange for them at the moment.

What do you feed your rats as standard? Rat food here is different to Australia and I want to get a good brand.


----------



## freekygeeky

Better pic, i ADMIT its not great first time since 2004, i think its alright









Oh and last night Simba (who isnt allowed on top of the TV cos he doesnt fit) went on top of it, and didnt fit, and sat there for about 5 mins, looking terrified lol!!


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> Good morning Alex


 Morning hun. How are you?


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Morning hun. How are you?


I'm ohkay. A bit tired but otherwise well. Yourself ?


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely drawing, Gina!!


----------



## tomwilson

i'm shattered off to take a bath before work.

eileen what ido with the hamsters is keep them on the food they where getting from there last home but slowly reduce it as i introduce what i feed the others, but as long as they're not being sick and are eating enough it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> I'm ohkay. A bit tired but otherwise well. Yourself ?


 Ah i'm good thanks.: victory:


----------



## Cillah

I have found sooo many good deals on glass tanks.. Especially this one.. But it's in Wales =[.

Gerbilarium (glass tank) with extras on eBay (end time 08-Jul-10 21:07:06 BST)

Imagine how happy two little guys would be with that space =o


----------



## Amalthea

That's not really a good deal, Cilla  You can get tanks off freecycle SOOOOO easily!! I never pay for glass tanks.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> That's not really a good deal, Cilla  You can get tanks off freecycle SOOOOO easily!! I never pay for glass tanks.


I've been looking on Freecycle but I haven't found any yet. But thank you for the heads up : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

*sobs* Just checked the weather forecast and it's supposed to be raining on Saturday


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I've been looking on Freecycle but I haven't found any yet. But thank you for the heads up : victory:


 
Post a wanted ad, too


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Post a wanted ad, too


I have :2thumb:.

I am sure I will come across one eventually 


That's a shame about the weather. I am sure it will be a great day regardless of a bit of rain .


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *sobs* Just checked the weather forecast and it's supposed to be raining on Saturday


YouTube - Blame it on the Weatherman
sorry


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> That's not really a good deal, Cilla  You can get tanks off freecycle SOOOOO easily!! I never pay for glass tanks.


I messaged the only person i have seen with a tank i saw in/around Bedford on freecycle, i completely forgot. And two weeks later i checked my emails and they had replied the day after asking if i could collect it that day :blush: I was too embarrased to even ask if they still had it and ended up just going out and buying a few.


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> To be honest that's not all that surprising as he seems to have a lot of rats. Not that that should really make any difference but.. I don't think it's that bad of him.
> 
> I guess it's all trial and error until you get them eating everything. I am sure they will learn to love it all. Just must be strange for them at the moment.
> 
> What do you feed your rats as standard? Rat food here is different to Australia and I want to get a good brand.


I don't have a problem at all with whatever it was he was feeding them to be honest, but Toyah (Hawthorn Rats) has researched diet the same as Alison of the Shunamite Stud and I think she feeds a very optimum diet.

I'm very lucky because I live about 15 minutes drive from Alison and Barry works 5 mins away, so I buy her ready mixed food that she gives her own rats and Barry collects it on his way home from work. I also get my big sacks of cardboard pieces from her and the insectivorous bird food. She only charges me £1 a kilo for her food which I think is amazingly cheap given that it's just got every imagineable thing in it and it's all balanced and based on her very in-depth research that she continues to do, so all I have to do is give mine fresh food and not even think about their basic diet at all. 


Amalthea said:


> That's not really a good deal, Cilla  You can get tanks off freecycle SOOOOO easily!! I never pay for glass tanks.


Also car boot sales, but of course you don't drive do you? Does Martin? I saw 2 large mouse/hamster cages at the car boot last week and one of those mouse glass tanks with the glass shelves in - is it a Perfecto??? 


Amalthea said:


> *sobs* Just checked the weather forecast and it's supposed to be raining on Saturday


I hope that's only in the north west, cos i'm at a village fete fundraising for The Sanctuary that day. We had a lovely day yesterday, a bit breezy but bright and sunny and yet when I sent Shirley a photo of the girls fruit picking, she answered that it was raining over in Ayrshire.


----------



## Cillah

I'm eating some very tasty Vegemite toast =D


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You Aussies and your Vegemite! :lol2:

Marmite all the way for me! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've actually got a hexagonal tank and stand that I used for my African pygmy mice and then for my African pygmy dormice that's I've got no use for anymore. I love the tank, but no where to store the thing....... Anybody make any use of it? It's escape proof (I used fine mesh for the internal lid) and it's a nice piece of furniture


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> :lol2: You Aussies and your Vegemite! :lol2:
> 
> Marmite all the way for me! :lol2:


*gags* To both of 'em :whistling2: PEANUT BUTTER!!!!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You Americans and your Peanut Butter! :lol2:

*Ooh deja vu moment* :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> :lol2: You Americans and your Peanut Butter! :lol2:
> 
> *Ooh deja vu moment* :lol2:


*grins*


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I don't have a problem at all with whatever it was he was feeding them to be honest, but Toyah (Hawthorn Rats) has researched diet the same as Alison of the Shunamite Stud and I think she feeds a very optimum diet.
> 
> I'm very lucky because I live about 15 minutes drive from Alison and Barry works 5 mins away, so I buy her ready mixed food that she gives her own rats and Barry collects it on his way home from work. I also get my big sacks of cardboard pieces from her and the insectivorous bird food. She only charges me £1 a kilo for her food which I think is amazingly cheap given that it's just got every imagineable thing in it and it's all balanced and based on her very in-depth research that she continues to do, so all I have to do is give mine fresh food and not even think about their basic diet at all.
> Also car boot sales, but of course you don't drive do you? Does Martin? I saw 2 large mouse/hamster cages at the car boot last week and one of those mouse glass tanks with the glass shelves in - is it a Perfecto???
> I hope that's only in the north west, cos i'm at a village fete fundraising for The Sanctuary that day. We had a lovely day yesterday, a bit breezy but bright and sunny and yet when I sent Shirley a photo of the girls fruit picking, she answered that it was raining over in Ayrshire.


Wow. That is really cheap. Especially for what you get. I wish I could buy something like that. I have no idea because I don't want to buy something that is cheap and nasty and I don't mind buying online if I have to.. But at the same time I don't want an over the top amount. :whistling2:

Martin doesn't have his license and I have my license but no car =o. Makes getting anything tricky.




feorag said:


> You Aussies and your Vegemite!
> 
> Marmite all the way for me!


I've never tried Marmite. What does it taste like? Is it similar to Vegemite? I only eat Vegemite on toast with lots of butter but it tastes amazing =D.



Amalthea said:


> I've actually got a hexagonal tank and stand that I used for my African pygmy mice and then for my African pygmy dormice that's I've got no use for anymore. I love the tank, but no where to store the thing....... Anybody make any use of it? It's escape proof (I used fine mesh for the internal lid) and it's a nice piece of furniture


I think it will be too small for what I want a glass tank for. I want one for one or two Mojos. =/. Plus I am no good with spare tanks because I have a need to fill them. :lol2:.



Amalthea said:


> *gags* To both of 'em PEANUT BUTTER!!!!


I love peanut butter. But only the brands that aren't just made of peanuts. They taste so bland to me. I like the Skippy one you have here. I could eat that by the spoonful :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, this tank is really only for the smaller species of rodent that are quite arborial 

I get the asda brand (not the smart priced) smooth peanut butter. Tis tasty


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, this tank is really only for the smaller species of rodent that are quite arborial
> 
> I get the asda brand (not the smart priced) smooth peanut butter. Tis tasty


It probably is the same as the Skippy one. Which isn't an amazing brand. At the moment we have -runs to the cupboard- Sun-Pat. Martin got it because there was no Skippy. It's just tastes like I am eating peanuts. That's not how it should taste :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Strangely, I don't like peanuts.... So I wouldn't like that brand of peanut butter


----------



## freekygeeky

Thankyou Jen!!!!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Strangely, I don't like peanuts.... So I wouldn't like that brand of peanut butter


I only like heavily salted peanuts. Haha. I hate the ones that are in the shell.

Just about to go out soon. Going to get a new hamster ball and a second mouse ball as we have too many mice for just one ball! and to get some lunch and hand in a CV.

So excited to see your baby meeces, Jen .


----------



## tomwilson

JAM

and also peanut butter but not together


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> JAM
> 
> and also peanut butter but not together


I don't really like jam that much. I eat strawberry rarely. But I hate chunks in it. :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I don't really like jam that much. I eat strawberry rarely. But I hate chunks in it. :blush:


 chunks are the best bits :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> chunks are the best bits :mf_dribble:


:war:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Wow. That is really cheap. Especially for what you get. I wish I could buy something like that. I have no idea because I don't want to buy something that is cheap and nasty and I don't mind buying online if I have to.. But at the same time I don't want an over the top amount. :whistling2:
> 
> I've never tried Marmite. What does it taste like? Is it similar to Vegemite? I only eat Vegemite on toast with lots of butter but it tastes amazing


I think it is amazingly cheap when I looked at the ready made rat stuff in pet shops the other day and I couldn't begin to tell you all that is in it - there's stuff I don't even recognise, but they eat it all!!


Amalthea said:


> I get the asda brand (not the smart priced) smooth peanut butter. Tis tasty


I like the crunchy and the more peanuty the better! :lol2:

Peanut butter and black treacle on toast! Yummy! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> chunks are the best bits :mf_dribble:


Agreed! :2thumbs

We're about to go and make strawberry jam and some raspberry too!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I think it is amazingly cheap when I looked at the ready made rat stuff in pet shops the other day and I couldn't begin to tell you all that is in it - there's stuff I don't even recognise, but they eat it all!!
> I like the crunchy and the more peanuty the better! :lol2:
> 
> Peanut butter and black treacle on toast! Yummy! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


I guess they don't know any better. They'd eat something regardless of how bad it was. I guess I'll just have to do my research into rat food. I had a Dr Harry one in Australia. It was really good.. And they had a lot of fresh food. It came in a big box as well. But haven't seen anything like that here..

What's black teacle =o?


----------



## Amalthea

*lol*


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I guess they don't know any better. They'd eat something regardless of how bad it was. I guess I'll just have to do my research into rat food. I had a Dr Harry one in Australia. It was really good.. And they had a lot of fresh food. It came in a big box as well. But haven't seen anything like that here..
> 
> What's black teacle =o?


Have a look on here, I'm sure there's been a thread on who feeds which rat food to their rats - Jen, what do you feed??

Black treacle is kinda like molasses, it's black unrefined sugar syrup (I think!)


----------



## Amalthea

I make my own rattie food.... I use guinea pig food as a base, then add in various cereals (use the "smart priced" ones, cuz there's very little sugar).... Rice crispies, corn flakes, bran flakes, etc. And then a bit of dry dog food, as well. Plus all the extras they get all the time


----------



## feorag

Yes, all those things are in what I buy from Alison, plus split peas broken rice cakes, broken ryvita, some dried greenery that I've no idea what it is and some weird and wonderful seeds and pod things I don't recognise at all! :lol2:

Well I'm about to try and convert a bomb site back into a living room! :lol2: My God but my granddaughters are untidy critters!!! *shakes head*

Then I'm gonna hoover and take the big rat cage outside and give it a good bleach and blitz, wash all the hammocks, that were only clean in the cages on Saturday, then I'm gonna bath the rats and introduce them and see what happens!

Pray for Dougal and Wee Jeemy! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Everything crossed here for ya


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyoneThe Rat Police I suspect. Most of the offending posts have been deleted by the mods, but there must have been some sort of comment about them being skinny and scrawny judging by a reply of Neil's that has been left in. *shakes head*
> 
> Gina - good drawing! :2thumb:
> 
> Colin that must have been a wonderful experience watching her do all that. What is the incubation period of tortoise eggs?
> 
> My brain isn't in a good place at the moment, I'm worried to death about Elise, who's been on the phone 3 times in hysterics during the last week and my useless, chocolate fireguard of an ex-husband is making things 10 times worse, because she's had a row with him every time she phones! :bash:
> 
> Consquently it's pulled me down and I'm teetering towards depression. I'm taking St Johns Wort in an attempt to avoid having to go back on anti-d's but I'm very irritable and I've started clenching my jaw and grinding my teeth through the night cos I had horrendous jaw ache when I woke up this morning. I can't get to sleep at night and I'm having weird dreams. The night before last I dreamed I was marrying Simon Cowell :gasp: Honestly!!! I moved into his flat (it was *huge*) and took Eve and Daniel with me :gasp:
> 
> Last night I dreamed I was married to Laurence fox :gasp: (wouldn't have minded as much if it'd been Matthew Fox :lol, but I'm not sure if I was actually married to him or whether I was acting in a play! It was all a bit confusing.
> 
> Need I say more????


i wont comment..cant be doing with the rat police...
thats awful  howmuch longer does she have to wait?


tomwilson said:


> i'm shattered off to take a bath before work.
> 
> eileen what ido with the hamsters is keep them on the food they where getting from there last home but slowly reduce it as i introduce what i feed the others, but as long as they're not being sick and are eating enough it shouldn't be a problem


rats cant be sick.....they dont tend to get stomach upsets from changing food like hamsters, syrians have fairly delicate disgestive systems , rats have stronger constitutions (if the amount of chicken and kale mine pigged last night is anything togo by anyway lol)


Amalthea said:


> I make my own rattie food.... I use guinea pig food as a base, then add in various cereals (use the "smart priced" ones, cuz there's very little sugar).... Rice crispies, corn flakes, bran flakes, etc. And then a bit of dry dog food, as well. Plus all the extras they get all the time


tip for you hun...if you can get a goodrabbit food, switch , the only difference is that gpig food has vit c- rats can make it themselves, plus rabbit food you dont pay VAT on 


cilla- i wouldnt recommend any of the commercial foods, shunamite is really easy to make and alot cheaper and itsgood for them


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> cilla- i wouldnt recommend any of the commercial foods, shunamite is really easy to make and alot cheaper and itsgood for them


Is that what you do ?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

my friends lettin her cats go to their new homes on saturday...... at 8 weeks old! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Agreed! :2thumbs
> 
> We're about to go and make strawberry jam and some raspberry too!


 ooooooooooo never had home made jam


----------



## Charlibob

Some new pictures of Tabitha:flrt:

Snoozing on my lap









Playing with ribbon

















How she spends most of her days next to me on the couch, it cant be comfy like that? :crazy:









She fell off her new oversized pillow :lol2:









Looking pretty, you wouldn't think so if you met her right now, she smells funky and needs a bath but I'm putting it off as I quite like my hands and arms :lol2:









The best bed in the world, when I bought it she refused to budge out of it for days!!


----------



## tomwilson

Charlibob said:


> Some new pictures of Tabitha:flrt:
> 
> Snoozing on my lap
> image
> 
> Playing with ribbon
> image
> image
> 
> How she spends most of her days next to me on the couch, it cant be comfy like that? :crazy:
> image
> 
> She fell off her new oversized pillow :lol2:
> image
> 
> Looking pretty, you wouldn't think so if you met her right now, she smells funky and needs a bath but I'm putting it off as I quite like my hands and arms :lol2:
> image
> 
> The best bed in the world, when I bought it she refused to budge out of it for days!!
> image


 awwwww shes stunning


----------



## Charlibob

tomwilson said:


> awwwww shes stunning


Thank you, shes gunna be 11 August but at times she still looks like kitten. Especially after a bath shes tiny under all the fluff :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Charlibob said:


> Thank you, shes gunna be 11 August but at times she still looks like kitten. Especially after a bath shes tiny under all the fluff :lol2:


 hehe i want a long hair of some sort in the future might look at rescues


----------



## Charlibob

tomwilson said:


> hehe i want a long hair of some sort in the future might look at rescues


Shes a Somali like Eileens cats, Eileen put me in touch with Susan her previous owner as she was being bullied by 2 of her other cats.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Is that what you do ?


yup  
having 22 i buy the stuff in bulk but you can get smaller bags of rabbit food and dog kibble 
its always fun at the supermarket picking which cereal im going to get for them


----------



## tomwilson

Charlibob said:


> Shes a Somali like Eileens cats, Eileen put me in touch with Susan her previous owner as she was being bullied by 2 of her other cats.


our neighbours had a stunning ginger and white tom cat with long hair i think he was just a moggy though but he was stunning


----------



## tomwilson

hamsters have had 69 views but still no body asking to buy one had some one enquiring about the girl but was after a long haired white the post says 4 golden :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Ive not long been back from the sanctuary were I spent all afternoon chatting:lol2:
Ive come in and jumped straight on here:lol2:

Eileen, poor Elise and poor you it must be so worrying for you both.
Your dreams sound rather ermmmmmmmmmm interesting:lol2:
Good luck with the ratty introductions


Im still waiting for a phone call about the dups


----------



## Charlibob

tomwilson said:


> our neighbours had a stunning ginger and white tom cat with long hair i think he was just a moggy though but he was stunning


My next cat has got to be a big squishy ginger tom :flrt:



tomwilson said:


> hamsters have had 69 views but still no body asking to buy one had some one enquiring about the girl but was after a long haired white the post says 4 golden :bash:


I had a look at your hammies last night but I couldn't convince the boyfriend to drive me to Liverpool for a hamster :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Charlibob said:


> My next cat has got to be a big squishy ginger tom :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a look at your hammies last night but I couldn't convince the boyfriend to drive me to Liverpool for a hamster :whip:


:gasp: cilla's got one and shes from manchester :whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: cilla's got one and shes from manchester :whistling2:


I tried :bash:

Its hard convicing him to get a Hamster Albus died as he was coolest and tamest hamster ever, he used to come into our bed for cuddles and I was gutted for ages after he died :sad:


----------



## tomwilson

Charlibob said:


> I tried :bash:
> 
> Its hard convicing him to get a Hamster Albus died as he was coolest and tamest hamster ever, he used to come into our bed for cuddles and I was gutted for ages after he died :sad:


its ok i just want them to go to nice homes tbh

edit - that read back really bad i was not saying you are not a nice home infact qute the opossite and i'm sorry you are unable to have one


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> its ok i just want them to go to nice homes tbh
> 
> edit - that read back really bad i was not saying you are not a nice home infact qute the opossite and i'm sorry you are unable to have one


arent you going near manchester soon tom for the meet?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> arent you going near manchester soon tom for the meet?


 no forby is kind of out the way for both liverpool and manchester it about half way between here and southport, but if charlibob was going to the meet i could bring one up there i guess


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> arent you going near manchester soon tom for the meet?


 
No its the other way, evening Jaime


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> no forby is kind of out the way for both liverpool and manchester it about half way between here and southport, but if charlibob was going to the meet i could bring one up there i guess





Shell195 said:


> No its the other way, evening Jaime


ahhhh never mind 

evening shell


----------



## tomwilson

wow went quiet in herem, i only went to bath the sproglet i was coming back no need to go all quiet because you miss me :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: cilla's got one and shes from manchester :whistling2:


I do have one!

We caught the train. Martin had no say.. :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I do have one!
> 
> We caught the train. *Martin had no say.*. :whistling2:


:lol2:
im sooooo tired tonight, hope i can get a good nights sleep tonight


----------



## Cillah

Jaime I feel like I would fail at mixing food. I do mix cereal and other bits into the meeces food.. So I guess it's the same =o


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Jaime I feel like I would fail at mixing food. I do mix cereal and other bits into the meeces food.. So I guess it's the same =o


hun its EASY

for my big tub i use 
8 scoops rabbit food
2 dog kibble
2 pasta
6 cereal ( i used porridge oats. shredded wheat, cornflakes, rice puffs,bran flakes)


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hun its EASY
> 
> for my big tub i use
> 8 scoops rabbit food
> 2 dog kibble
> 2 pasta
> 6 cereal ( i used porridge oats. shredded wheat, cornflakes, rice puffs,bran flakes)


Ohkay thank you ! So rabbit food is a good base?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta here......spaggys wet mush


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Ohkay thank you ! So rabbit food is a good base?


yup  if you google shunamite it will give you some foods that can be used, and some come in small bags  i dont use burns kibble, i give them what my dog has and again decent dog kibble you can get in small bags from the supermarket


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> yup  if you google shunamite it will give you some foods that can be used, and some come in small bags  i dont use burns kibble, i give them what my dog has and again decent dog kibble you can get in small bags from the supermarket


We have cat food in the house but not dog food.. But ohkay ! Sounds easy enough


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> We have cat food in the house but not dog food.. But ohkay ! Sounds easy enough


it really is  i got a bit worried before i started making it but its habit now, and my rats have been on it a while and are nice weights etc so i must be doing something right lol 
cat biscuits are alot higher in protein then dog food (my dog kibble is about 18% i think its normally about 22%) but a few cat biscuits would be a good treat for growing babies


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> it really is  i got a bit worried before i started making it but its habit now, and my rats have been on it a while and are nice weights etc so i must be doing something right lol
> cat biscuits are alot higher in protein then dog food (my dog kibble is about 18% i think its normally about 22%) but a few cat biscuits would be a good treat for growing babies


Yeah. It's the kind of cat food for hoggies. Martin is the one who knows everything about them! So I couldn't give them specifics. I give them one or two as a treat every now or then though


----------



## Amalthea

What have a missed today?? Just got home from work stuff (and going to Morrisons to catch the reduced pies and chicken *lol*) :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> What have a missed today?? Just got home from work stuff (and going to Morrisons to catch the reduced pies and chicken *lol*) :2thumb:


i left you a note hun that you could save money potentially on your rat food by using rabbit food not guinea pig as rabbit food you dont pay VAT on


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hun its EASY
> 
> for my big tub i use
> 8 scoops rabbit food
> 2 dog kibble
> 2 pasta
> 6 cereal ( i used porridge oats. shredded wheat, cornflakes, rice puffs,bran flakes)


 Go by Jai's recipe and you wont go wrong :2thumb: Plus give them extra treats every now and again, they really like that.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Go by Jai's recipe and you wont go wrong :2thumb: Plus give them extra treats every now and again, they really like that.


i have a scoop i got from jollyes its pink :lol2: used a cup before but it was taking forever to fill the tub


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i have a scoop i got from jollyes its pink :lol2: used a cup before but it was taking forever to fill the tub


Haha, I buy my base as 20kg bags. I dont make it all at once i make a weeks worth at a time.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Haha, I buy my base as 20kg bags. I dont make it all at once i make a weeks worth at a time.


i always have dog food obv for the dog...the rabbit food i get in 15kg bags and i always top my cereal and pasta up at the supermarket. the tub is one my mum used to use , its like tupperware but huge like to keep a cake in lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i always have dog food obv for the dog...the rabbit food i get in 15kg bags and i always top my cereal and pasta up at the supermarket. the tub is one my mum used to use , its like tupperware but huge like to keep a cake in lol


 
What rabbit food do you use for the base?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What rabbit food do you use for the base?


been using alpha herbal deluxe im trying supa natural out atm, think it might be burgess?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> been using alpha herbal deluxe im trying supa natural out atm, think it might be burgess?


 

I got a sack of tropical bunny but they left loads of the bits as they didnt like it so need to buy a new one, I think I need a trip to the corn mill:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ditta here......spaggys wet mush
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs127.snc4/36693_408547802770_775767770_4508572_7407757_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
Hi ditta I wouldnt be happy with that at all and would want an answer off the vet as to why its happening. Does the drool smell at all?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Hi ditta I wouldnt be happy with that at all and would want an answer off the vet as to why its happening. Does the drool smell at all?


the vet has given an answer shell, says hes just dribbly. she checked his gums, theyre a better colour than before, hes gained weight, no sign of infection etc. it doesnt smell and its clear. Ditta isnt happy that the vet says theres nothin obvious wrong with him but if there isnt anythin to be found then not much we can do and i trust our vets


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the vet has given an answer shell, says hes just dribbly. she checked his gums, theyre a better colour than before, hes gained weight, no sign of infection etc. it doesnt smell and its clear. Ditta isnt happy that the vet says theres nothin obvious wrong with him but if there isnt anythin to be found then not much we can do and i trust our vets


 

Ive never seen that in a cat before, hes not always done it has he?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Ive never seen that in a cat before, hes not always done it has he?


no hes not shell. ive seen snotty dribbly cats before that have nothin wrong with them


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I got a sack of tropical bunny but they left loads of the bits as they didnt like it so need to buy a new one, I think I need a trip to the corn mill:lol2:


lol i was thinking about getting the fruit one but it was like nearer 20 quid for 15kg :C the supa natural from my supplier is like 13.99


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no hes not shell. ive seen snotty dribbly cats before that have nothin wrong with them


 
Im like cat and NEED to know why these things happen:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Im like cat and NEED to know why these things happen:lol2:


ita cat now shell, its ditta who wants to know why this is happenin. im not overly worried, i dont want anythin else to contend with, if the vet says its just cos then thats good enough for me. 
dodge my mums cat foams and dribbles at the mouth when she gives him his meds, so maybe thats why hes doin it


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ita cat now shell, its ditta who wants to know why this is happenin. im not overly worried, i dont want anythin else to contend with, if the vet says its just cos then thats good enough for me.
> dodge my mums cat foams and dribbles at the mouth when she gives him his meds, so maybe thats why hes doin it


 

It could well be the meds:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i left you a note hun that you could save money potentially on your rat food by using rabbit food not guinea pig as rabbit food you dont pay VAT on


 
Ahh!! Good info! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> It could well be the meds:2thumb:


with dodge i think its a nervous reaction so perhaps spag is gettin that now, he used to just let you shove them down his neck but now he wriggles n tries to get away so perhaps its that


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Ahh!! Good info! :2thumb:


no probs you will be paying more for added vit c but rats can synthesise it themselves 
i think its all rabbit food, not just sacks i might be wrong though..hopefully its smaller packs too so your saving yourself a price increase next year 

on a different not have you seen the new pets on happy pets.....


----------



## Amalthea

I have and I'm not impressed! *HUMPH* I coulda made better TwiKitties!! I _*NEED*_ one in my house, though, to get the sparkles!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

found this jen off the HM revenue and customs site , i dont think small packs will be zero rated im afraid  still i think rabbit food is a little cheaper than guinea food
*6.3 Non-pet species kept as pets*

Some animals that are not pet species may be kept as pets, such as:


 chickens;
 horses and ponies;
 rabbits;
 reptiles; and
 sheep.
 Their food can be zero-rated unless it is packaged or held out for sale in a way that shows it is intended for a pet.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I have and I'm not impressed! *HUMPH* I coulda made better TwiKitties!! I _*NEED*_ one in my house, though, to get the sparkles!!!!!!


i must say i thought huh...edward and jacob yeah but victoria and sam? should of made a bella or an alice lol
infact...if you have time , you should make your own twlight cats on kitty maker  i would love to see them


----------



## Amalthea

I might give it a go


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I might give it a go


awesome


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol i was thinking about getting the fruit one but it was like nearer 20 quid for 15kg :C the supa natural from my supplier is like 13.99


 The sort i get is £10.89 or something like that for 20kg, it is a different brand though.

I have found mine prefer this as a base because the stuff i had before that was £20 for 20kg had grass pellets and biscuits to bulk it out more and nothing liked them and wasted half of it.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> The sort i get is £10.89 or something like that for 20kg, it is a different brand though.
> 
> I have found mine prefer this as a base because the stuff i had before that was £20 for 20kg had grass pellets and biscuits to bulk it out more and nothing liked them and wasted half of it.


whats it called? my supplier may be able to get it 
yeah they cant get anything from grass pellets, the one i use doesnt have have grass pellets, alpha herbal doesnt either


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> whats it called? my supplier may be able to get it
> yeah they cant get anything from grass pellets, the one i use doesnt have have grass pellets, alpha herbal doesnt either


 

Is it this one Jaime 12.5kg Alpha Rabbit Herbal Deluxe Food or would it be ok?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Is it this one Jaime 12.5kg Alpha Rabbit Herbal Deluxe Food or would it be ok?


yeah thats it  im trying another because they have added dried grass to alpha herbal but i dont know how much and people still use it , so im sure its fine...i might move back to it , im unsure


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> whats it called? my supplier may be able to get it
> yeah they cant get anything from grass pellets, the one i use doesnt have have grass pellets, alpha herbal doesnt either


 Errm, I will go and have a look in a sec. Can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> yeah thats it  im trying another because they have added dried grass to alpha herbal but i dont know how much and people still use it , so im sure its fine...i might move back to it , im unsure


 The grass wont do any harm. They will just leave it. Just means that however much of the mix is made up by grass is wasted.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> The grass wont do any harm. They will just leave it. Just means that however much of the mix is made up by grass is wasted.


aye , i know , im not a fan of waste


----------



## Amalthea

Am sitting here waiting for a dye to make me a red head again


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am sitting here waiting for a dye to make me a red head again


wooo


----------



## Amalthea

Yup!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup!


was so happy to dye mine back cosmic blue


----------



## Shell195

I hate dying my hair, mine is already red BUT tomorrow Sophie is gonna attempt Red kiss highlights in it (pillar box red) If I dont like it then I can always dye over it:lol2: I hate my hair colour at the minute its so boring


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> aye , i know , im not a fan of waste


 Me neither


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I hate dying my hair, mine is already red BUT tomorrow Sophie is gonna attempt Red kiss highlights in it (pillar box red) If I dont like it then I can always dye over it:lol2: I hate my hair colour at the minute its so boring


i keep saying im going to grow my hair out but i always fold and dye it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> ooooooooooo never had home made jam


'Tis lush! :mf_dribble: We made 1 jar of raspberry jam for their other gran and grandad and 3 jars of strawberry - one for their mum & dad and 2 for us! :mf_dribble:


Charlibob said:


> Some new pictures of Tabitha


She's looking good Charlie.

I was thinking about her reaction to the new cat and it's not surprising given that she was so bullied by Susan's other cats - but then again somalis don't particularly like other cats - they like people!


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ditta here......spaggys wet mush
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs127.snc4/36693_408547802770_775767770_4508572_7407757_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Bloody Hell Cat, that's a lot of snot! I didn't expect it to be that bad! :gasp:


ami_j said:


> found this jen off the HM revenue and customs site , i dont think small packs will be zero rated im afraid  still i think rabbit food is a little cheaper than guinea food
> *6.3 Non-pet species kept as pets*
> 
> Some animals that are not pet species may be kept as pets, such as:
> 
> 
> chickens;
> horses and ponies;
> rabbits;
> reptiles; and
> sheep.
> Their food can be zero-rated unless it is packaged or held out for sale in a way that shows it is intended for a pet.


 I feed Skye Autarky and I find it very odd that it's zero VAT rated, because it has herbs in it so is perceived as medicinal!


----------



## Amalthea

I think mine are better, Jai:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> 'Tis lush! :mf_dribble: We made 1 jar of raspberry jam for their other gran and grandad and 3 jars of strawberry - one for their mum & dad and 2 for us! :mf_dribble:She's looking good Charlie.
> 
> I was thinking about her reaction to the new cat and it's not surprising given that she was so bullied by Susan's other cats - but then again somalis don't particularly like other cats - they like people!
> Bloody Hell Cat, that's a lot of snot! I didn't expect it to be that bad! :gasp:
> I feed Skye Autarky and I find it very odd that it's zero VAT rated, because it has herbs in it so is perceived as medicinal!


 


Any dog food that has "For working dogs" printed on the bag is zero VAT rated


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> 'Tis lush! :mf_dribble: We made 1 jar of raspberry jam for their other gran and grandad and 3 jars of strawberry - one for their mum & dad and 2 for us! :mf_dribble:She's looking good Charlie.
> 
> I was thinking about her reaction to the new cat and it's not surprising given that she was so bullied by Susan's other cats - but then again somalis don't particularly like other cats - they like people!
> Bloody Hell Cat, that's a lot of snot! I didn't expect it to be that bad! :gasp:
> I feed Skye Autarky and I find it very odd that it's zero VAT rated, because it has herbs in it so is perceived as medicinal!


ooo that is strange


----------



## feorag

I'm bloody foaming -I've just sat and typed a great long post about the rats for advice from Jaime and Jen - the computer switched off in the middle cos the battery had gone flat and the lead had fallen out the back cos it's pathetically loose and always falling out. So I reconnect, switch it on, finish my post and click 'submit' and lose the whole bloody lot cos the internet isn't connected!

Anyway, brief summary! I bathed the boys after tea and the introduction went perfectly - no aggression whatsoever and they all ran around the bathroom floor and then crawled into the towel together.

So then I brought them down and let them run around the living room floor - well under the cage, cos that's about as far as Angus and Hamish will go! :roll: Again no probs, so I put them all in the cage and they split up into two's but no problems.

When I was upstairs Mollie came up and said they were all in one hammock together, so I thought "excellent", then she came back and said that something had happened and Dougal had fallen out of the hammock, fortunately landing in the 'safety net' and then onto the floor. Hamish had gone down to look at him and he'd started squealing at Hamish.

I came downstairs and Angus was in his hammock, Wee Jeemy was in the other one, Dougal was inside a big tube I put on the floor and Hamish was peeping in the tube. Then Dougal made a run for it and wedged himself behind the litter tray, so Hamish went over and peeped over the top and Dougal obviously panicked and was screaming like a stuck pig. So I got Dougal out from behind the litter tray and put him back in the tube and put some shredded paper bedding at the front hole for him to pull in and maybe make a bed there.

Now Angus and Hamish are both in one hammock, Wee Jeemy is in the other hammock and there's no sign of Dougal, who I'm assuming is inside the tube.

So do I leave them all in the cage tonight and hope it'll be OK??


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'm bloody foaming -I've just sat and typed a great long post about the rats for advice from Jaime and Jen - the computer switched off in the middle cos the battery had gone flat and the lead had fallen out the back cos it's pathetically loose and always falling out. So I reconnect, switch it on, finish my post and click 'submit' and lose the whole bloody lot cos the internet isn't connected!
> 
> Anyway, brief summary! I bathed the boys after tea and the introduction went perfectly - no aggression whatsoever and they all ran around the bathroom floor and then crawled into the towel together.
> 
> So then I brought them down and let them run around the living room floor - well under the cage, cos that's about as far as Angus and Hamish will go! :roll: Again no probs, so I put them all in the cage and they split up into two's but no problems.
> 
> When I was upstairs Mollie came up and said they were all in one hammock together, so I thought "excellent", then she came back and said that something had happened and Dougal had fallen out of the hammock, fortunately landing in the 'safety net' and then onto the floor. Hamish had gone down to look at him and he'd started squealing at Hamish.
> 
> I came downstairs and Angus was in his hammock, Wee Jeemy was in the other one, Dougal was inside a big tube I put on the floor and Hamish was peeping in the tube. Then Dougal made a run for it and wedged himself behind the litter tray, so Hamish went over and peeped over the top and Dougal obviously panicked and was screaming like a stuck pig. So I got Dougal out from behind the litter tray and put him back in the tube and put some shredded paper bedding at the front hole for him to pull in and maybe make a bed there.
> 
> Now Angus and Hamish are both in one hammock, Wee Jeemy is in the other hammock and there's no sign of Dougal, who I'm assuming is inside the tube.
> 
> So do I leave them all in the cage tonight and hope it'll be OK??


oh dear sounds like dougal had a shock and its made him nervous. if hamish and angus arent being threatening to him then i would see how they get on and hopefully dougal will work out that they wont hurt him and are nice


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... I'd leave 'em to it, too, Eileen 

Jaime, didja see my TwiKitties on page 3177??


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup... I'd leave 'em to it, too, Eileen
> 
> Jaime, didja see my TwiKitties on page 3177??


nooooo will go look 
i had a male like this, think it was gonzo...everyone was being lovelyto him but he was freaking out squealing that he was a big man...silly boy lol


----------



## feorag

Dougal definitely isn't as laidback as Wee Jeemy about the big boys, but I'm wondering if that's because he's older?? He's about 12 weeks you see, whereas Wee Jeemy is about 7 weeks.

I'm wondering whether the problem has been compounded by the fact that the two wee boys built a nest in the back right hand corner of the cage (because it is under a shelf, so probs made them feel secure), but that's the corner for the wee/eat/sleep litter tray that Hamish likes and spends probably more time in than Angus. So he wants to be in the litter tray some of the time, but the wee boys want to make a nest in that corner too?????


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I think mine are better, Jai:
> 
> image


oooo i love them  love the changing touches on bella hehe 



Shell195 said:


> Any dog food that has "For working dogs" printed on the bag is zero VAT rated


yeah dr johns is vat free. i know alot of people swear by the pricier foods but cheaper doesnt always mean no good


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Dougal definitely isn't as laidback as Wee Jeemy about the big boys, but I'm wondering if that's because he's older?? He's about 12 weeks you see, whereas Wee Jeemy is about 7 weeks.
> 
> I'm wondering whether the problem has been compounded by the fact that the two wee boys built a nest in the back right hand corner of the cage (because it is under a shelf, so probs made them feel secure), but that's the corner for the wee/eat/sleep litter tray that Hamish likes and spends probably more time in than Angus. So he wants to be in the litter tray some of the time, but the wee boys want to make a nest in that corner too?????


you might have a good point there , gonzo was a bit older when i got him , babies definately take things in their stride but they must hit a high strung stage...i never thought about that before. 
there will be a few teething problems but the fact the big lads accept them is good , dougal just needs to realise theres nothing to be scared of


----------



## Amalthea

If Dougal doesn't settle down, maybe give him a bit of rescue remedy?


----------



## feorag

OK, then I'll take the chance and leave them to it - I really don't want to take a backward step by separating them and having to do this all again in a couple of days time!

Well that's me off to bed now - totally cream crackered and aching in every bone in my body!!

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## tomwilson

evening i was watching top shots while diana hijacked the pc :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> OK, then I'll take the chance and leave them to it - I really don't want to take a backward step by separating them and having to do this all again in a couple of days time!
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now - totally cream crackered and aching in every bone in my body!!
> 
> Goodnight everyone!


night eileen


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> evening i was watching top shots while diana hijacked the pc :lol2:


Evening Tom : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen, I hope your bones are better in the morning


----------



## Alex

feorag said:


> OK, then I'll take the chance and leave them to it - I really don't want to take a backward step by separating them and having to do this all again in a couple of days time!
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now - totally cream crackered and aching in every bone in my body!!
> 
> Goodnight everyone!


 G'night : victory:


----------



## feorag

I'm more bothered about who I'm going to find myself married to this time rather than my bones! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening Tom : victory:


 hey alex 

night eileen


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'm more bothered about who I'm going to find myself married to this time rather than my bones! :lol2:


:lol2: got to love weird dreams huh


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> hey alex
> 
> night eileen


 How are you mate?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I'm more bothered about who I'm going to find myself married to this time rather than my bones! :lol2:


 IAN :rotfl:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> How are you mate?


 not too bad frustrated by no one interested in the hammies


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> IAN :rotfl:


 

PMSL:roll2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> IAN :rotfl:


your sick :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* G'night Eileen!!


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> not too bad frustrated by no one interested in the hammies


 Huh? I must be missing something mate. I'm guessing your hamsters, right?


----------



## ami_j

tom your stilldown as only having two hamsters in your sig lol


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Huh? I must be missing something mate. I'm guessing your hamsters, right?


 yeah the thread has been veiwed about 60 times but the only enquirery i've had was someone asking for a long haired white female when it says they are all golden :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> tom your stilldown as only having two hamsters in your sig lol


 no i'm not i'm down as having 5 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed now as last night I was really hot(heatwise:whistling2 in bed but Dennis and Harley insisted on sleeping next to me so I threw the quilt off one half of me so they moved to the other side. It was like having two very hot water bottles in bed not helped by the fact that Purdy was cuddled into my face


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> yeah the thread has been veiwed about 60 times but the only enquirery i've had was someone asking for a long haired white female when it says they are all golden :bash:


 Just keep the thread bumped up. People will come along and see it. The hamster people dont come on here often, so it will take a while for them to see it.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Just keep the thread bumped up. People will come along and see it. The hamster people dont come on here often, so it will take a while for them to see it.


 aye just a bit frustarting though


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im off to bed now as last night I was really hot(heatwise:whistling2 in bed but Dennis and Harley insisted on sleeping next to me so I threw the quilt off one half of me so they moved to the other side. It was like having two very hot water bottles in bed not helped by the fact that Purdy was cuddled into my face


 night shell


----------



## Amalthea

Gary has JUST now noticed Mojo's tank all set up and asked if there's anything actually in there (just cuz the water bottle was empty) *lol*


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> no i'm not i'm down as having 5 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


SYRIANS smart arse


Shell195 said:


> Im off to bed now as last night I was really hot(heatwise:whistling2 in bed but Dennis and Harley insisted on sleeping next to me so I threw the quilt off one half of me so they moved to the other side. It was like having two very hot water bottles in bed not helped by the fact that Purdy was cuddled into my face


night hun


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Gary has JUST now noticed Mojo's tank all set up and asked if there's anything actually in there (just cuz the water bottle was empty) *lol*


hehe what did you say


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> SYRIANS smart arse
> 
> night hun


 i know but i couldn't resist


----------



## Amalthea

Night, Shell.... I'm heading off now, too.

Just said nope, but I'll be separating mice soon *lol* Then when Mojo arrives, it'll be soooo lucky I had that tank set up :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Gary has JUST now noticed Mojo's tank all set up and asked if there's anything actually in there (just cuz the water bottle was empty) *lol*


 is it wrong that i think you should pretend to panick and make him look for an imaginary dehydrated creature


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Night, Shell.... I'm heading off now, too.
> 
> Just said nope, but I'll be separating mice soon *lol* Then when Mojo arrives, it'll be soooo lucky I had that tank set up :whistling2:


haha naughty 
night jen


----------



## Alex

Why dont we use my thread anymore


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Why dont we use my thread anymore


 we do occassionally


----------



## ami_j

lol wheres col tonight


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol wheres col tonight


 I'm not sure.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I'm not sure.


hes not online :gasp:


----------



## Gentoo

Hi I'm new to this thread. I'm more of a dog person but I have six cats. There's just so many strays and ferrels around my area that I've ended up with them after living here for 8 years.

Sometimes I can get chairtys to take on the strays but the last cat I took on (Mina) knowone wanted to know.

I'm kinda glad now though, even though it is a little hassle feeding another cat I've just got so attatched to her. She's so pally with me. She wouldn't go ouside at first as she's quite timmid. Her mother is either ferrel or stray. I was trapping the cat colony about 18 months back so they could get neutered but unfortunaly I couldn't trap her mum as someone trashed the trap. She's so lucky, her litter mates were ferrel but people at a local garage handled Mina as a kitten so she's a domestic cat. 

She's started going out in the day time now and follows me staying as close to my legs as possible. She's started teasing me with her belly now and has started spending more time down stairs.
I think she's finally settled in, it's taken her six months.

I'll make another post about my cats when I get a camera.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone and welcome Gentoo. We'll look forward to seeing photos of your cats and well done you on caring about all those poor unwanted cats.


ami_j said:


> your sick :lol2:


:rotfl:

Well I'm now at Roz's, baby sitting, then he goes to school and Mollie, Ellie and I will take Skye to the woods, but I don't think we'll go to Thrunton cos it's too near to Rothbury! :gasp:

Then we're going to the garden centre for tea so they can go into the soft play area. Then Roz is going to cut Ellie's hair and then it's home, probably totally cream crackered!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Gentoo said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread. I'm more of a dog person but I have six cats. There's just so many strays and ferrels around my area that I've ended up with them after living here for 8 years.
> 
> Sometimes I can get chairtys to take on the strays but the last cat I took on (Mina) knowone wanted to know.
> 
> I'm kinda glad now though, even though it is a little hassle feeding another cat I've just got so attatched to her. She's so pally with me. She wouldn't go ouside at first as she's quite timmid. Her mother is either ferrel or stray. I was trapping the cat colony about 18 months back so they could get neutered but unfortunaly I couldn't trap her mum as someone trashed the trap. She's so lucky, her litter mates were ferrel but people at a local garage handled Mina as a kitten so she's a domestic cat.
> 
> She's started going out in the day time now and follows me staying as close to my legs as possible. She's started teasing me with her belly now and has started spending more time down stairs.
> I think she's finally settled in, it's taken her six months.
> 
> I'll make another post about my cats when I get a camera.


 

:welcome:and its nice to hear about others helping out cats in need:no1:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone and welcome Gentoo. We'll look forward to seeing photos of your cats and well done you on caring about all those poor unwanted cats.:rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm now at Roz's, baby sitting, then he goes to school and Mollie, Ellie and I will take Skye to the woods, but I don't think we'll go to Thrunton cos it's too near to Rothbury! :gasp:
> 
> Then we're going to the garden centre for tea so they can go into the soft play area. Then Roz is going to cut Ellie's hair and then it's home, probably *totally cream crackered!!* :lol2:


 
Im presuming you mean yourself:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im presuming you mean yourself:lol2:


:lol2: I do! Cos I am already!


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> ! She's looking good Charlie.
> 
> I was thinking about her reaction to the new cat and it's not surprising given that she was so bullied by Susan's other cats - but then again somalis don't particularly like other cats - they like people!


This is why I get so worried about her, this is the first cat (well theres 2 actually) that shes seen other than on TV since shes came here. But shes still acting like her normal self playing and eating and snoozing, just checking the window all the time. I just don't want her to get stessed about it and all the scabs to come back as Susan said they we're because of the stress and she is quite a stressy cat. 

I forgot to mention the other cat that comes into the garden, they seem to be friends, theres a huge black moggie and other I think is a siamese kitten. Its so beautiful, very slender and cream with dark points and the most amazing blue eyes. I don't know why they let it out, the houses that we live in are very nice but the surrouding area is very dodgy so if it does somehow manage to get out the gardens I'm sure it would be stolen!


----------



## Cillah

Good afternoon everyone  x


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, guys!!  Just got home from work. I was supposed to be working this afternoon til closing, but had a call at 9:20 (when I was still cuddled up in bed, half asleep hitting snooze) asking if I could do the morning shift....... Said I could get there, but I'd prolly be a bit late (there's only two buses I can catch, one every half hour). I got there 10 minutes late. And then was allowed to leave about 20 minutes early


----------



## Shell195

Good afternoon Cilla:2thumb:


Charlibob Im sure if the cats cant actually get to her she will realise she is safe. Why would anyone let a Siamese kitten wander:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, guys!!  Just got home from work. I was supposed to be working this afternoon til closing, but had a call at 9:20 (when I was still cuddled up in bed, half asleep hitting snooze) asking if I could do the morning shift....... Said I could get there, but I'd prolly be a bit late (there's only two buses I can catch, one every half hour). I got there 10 minutes late. And then was allowed to leave about 20 minutes early


 

Sounds like a good deal to me:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

afternoon ladies, oooooo i got periody pains...................:whip:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> afternoon ladies, oooooo i got periody pains...................:whip:


 


*Ouch !*


----------



## ditta

there are some days i hate being female and today is one of them:bash:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> there are some days i hate being female and today is one of them:bash:


 

Men have it so bloody easy dont they:devil:


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Good afternoon Cilla:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Charlibob Im sure if the cats cant actually get to her she will realise she is safe. Why would anyone let a Siamese kitten wander:gasp:


She doesn't seem scared more like she wants to fight with them :gasp: she starts scratching at the windows and making horrific noises, so I have to open the doors and scare the cat away or they end up having an arguement through glass and she doesn't stop until they leave.

I know, when I first saw it I called it over to see if it had a tag as I thought it must of escaped but I see it out there daily so they must let it out :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me:2thumb:


*nods* I thought so!! :2thumb: 



ditta said:


> afternoon ladies, oooooo i got periody pains...................:whip:


Urgh!! Being female sucks sometimes!!! :censor:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Men have it so bloody easy dont they:devil:


 but they dont even realise it :lol2:


im glued to sky news and have been for days...........this manhunt........am i sad or what, :lol2:

coffybean has been sleeping on her back all morning but i think she got fed up of me staring so she has moved her hay so i cant see her:lol2:


baby dice wants to know if 'tequilla slammers' will be available on saturday jen, shes heard about them on facebook and is looking for a quick swig out of mummy ditta's sight????:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I still don't know what to bring on Saturday.. Drink wise. Hmm..


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> but they dont even realise it :lol2:
> 
> 
> im glued to sky news and have been for days...........this manhunt........am i sad or what, :lol2:
> 
> coffybean has been sleeping on her back all morning but i think she got fed up of me staring so she has moved her hay so i cant see her:lol2:
> 
> 
> baby dice wants to know if 'tequilla slammers' will be available on saturday jen, shes heard about them on facebook and is looking for a quick swig out of mummy ditta's sight????:lol2:


*LOL* I'll have vodka (including cherry vodka), but I don't think we've got any tequila :whistling2:


----------



## Alex

Afternoon peoples


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *LOL* I'll have vodka (including cherry vodka), but I don't think we've got any tequila :whistling2:



Should we bring alcohol and soft drink? :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Bring whatever you'd like  The only alcohol we'll have is vodka and maybe some beers...... And I'll have Diet Coke, cuz I am SLIGHTLY addicted *lol* And then some of the "asda brand" fizzy drinks, as well


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Bring whatever you'd like  The only alcohol we'll have is vodka and maybe some beers...... And I'll have Diet Coke, cuz I am SLIGHTLY addicted *lol* And then some of the "asda brand" fizzy drinks, as well


 
Steve will bring some root beer as hes addicted to the vile stuff


----------



## ami_j

Asher had to be pts


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Asher had to be pts


 
Awwww Im so sorry :grouphug: What happened?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Awwww Im so sorry :grouphug: What happened?


she had pus coming out of her ear ,vet reckoned it was prob something brain based and she want happy at all so i had her pts


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Steve will bring some root beer as hes addicted to the vile stuff


*lol* It CAN be nice........ But in moderation.



ami_j said:


> Asher had to be pts


I am so sorry  :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> she had pus coming out of her ear ,vet reckoned it was prob something brain based and she want happy at all so i had her pts


 
Thats so sad but for the best
How old was she?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* It CAN be nice........ But in moderation.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry  :grouphug:


thanks jen


Shell195 said:


> Thats so sad but for the best
> How old was she?


bout 18 months


back later guys need to help do stuff


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> she had pus coming out of her ear ,vet reckoned it was prob something brain based and she want happy at all so i had her pts


 Aww no Jai  I did say when we were chatting on msn yesterday that it could be something wrong with her brain didn't I.

I'm so sorry to hear that :'(


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aww no Jai  I did say when we were chatting on msn yesterday that it could be something wrong with her brain didn't I.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that :'(


yeah i was thinking it myself tbh


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> yeah i was thinking it myself tbh


 Aww im so sorry


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aww im so sorry


yeah when the pus first started i wondered if it was in a ear fold or her brain , how she went downhill pointed to brain
ty alex


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Steve will bring some root beer as hes addicted to the vile stuff


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm root beer, does he like ginger beer as well :2thumb:



ami_j said:


> she had pus coming out of her ear ,vet reckoned it was prob something brain based and she want happy at all so i had her pts


 sorry jaime, poor asher at least you didn't let her suffer jaime :grouphug: R.I.P.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm root beer, does he like ginger beer as well :2thumb:
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> He hates ginger beer which I actually like:lol2:
> Rootbeer is like dentists mouthwash


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> tomwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm root beer, does he like ginger beer as well :2thumb:
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> He hates ginger beer which I actually like:lol2:
> Rootbeer is like dentists mouthwash
> 
> 
> 
> i find that on the second bottle but not the first weird :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## sammy1969

Hi all
just thought i would pop in for five mins whilst ihad a chance and see how you all are 
Have found out all the babies are oding fine the light one is white and long haired the grey ones are getting more and more white on them but keeping the stripes down their backs I am having a great time up here lol have been sat in the sun all day so hopefully will end up getting a tan


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi all
> just thought i would pop in for five mins whilst ihad a chance and see how you all are
> Have found out all the babies are oding fine the light one is white and long haired the grey ones are getting more and more white on them but keeping the stripes down their backs I am having a great time up here lol have been sat in the sun all day so hopefully will end up getting a tan


sounds like you have a cream roan there sammy


----------



## sammy1969

dunno all i know is she is completely white no colour at all as for the others the little grey marbled ones they are going whiter by the day apparently i wont know till i get home


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hi all
> just thought i would pop in for five mins whilst ihad a chance and see how you all are
> Have found out all the babies are oding fine the light one is white and long haired the grey ones are getting more and more white on them but keeping the stripes down their backs I am having a great time up here lol have been sat in the sun all day so hopefully will end up getting a tan


 good to see your trips going well sammy


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> good to see your trips going well sammy


ty Tom it is good to get away. Went to Blue water yesterday took us five hours to walk round it and it is only a shopping centre lol but was good fun found some nice gifts to take home and a couple of pressies for glyn too


----------



## sammy1969

well have to go for now have large fresh cream fruit tart to eat downstairs will check back in in a couple of days. Miss you all loads


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> well have to go for now have large fresh cream fruit tart to eat downstairs will check back in in a couple of days. Miss you all loads


 aww you'll be back with us soon lol


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i find that on the second bottle but not the first weird :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His root beer comes in cans and he can drink all 6 one after the other
Click to expand...


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> dunno all i know is she is completely white no colour at all as for the others the little grey marbled ones they are going whiter by the day apparently i wont know till i get home


they do look all white  it pales down the cream 


sammy1969 said:


> well have to go for now have large fresh cream fruit tart to eat downstairs will check back in in a couple of days. Miss you all loads


bye hun see you soon


----------



## Cillah

I've never tasted root beer before. But it doesn't sound nice. =/


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I've never tasted root beer before. But it doesn't sound nice. =/


 

You can taste Steves on Saturday:lol2: I think its an acquired taste


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I've never tasted root beer before. But it doesn't sound nice. =/


 ever tried ginger beer, its the same thing but from a different plant


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> You can taste Steves on Saturday:lol2: I think its an acquired taste


I'm not sure.. Martin said he'd rather drink vomit than it when I asked him what it was.. :whistling2:



tomwilson said:


> ever tried ginger beer, its the same thing but from a different plant


Nope


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I'm not sure.. Martin said he'd rather drink vomit than it when I asked him what it was.. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Tell Martin I agree with him:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope


Ginger beer is quite pleasant


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ginger beer is quite pleasant


apparently ginger beer or ginger ale mixed with night nurse knocks you out lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> apparently ginger beer or ginger ale mixed with night nurse knocks you out lol


 ginger beers a good hangover cure gives you sugar and helps to breakdown alcohol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> apparently ginger beer or ginger ale mixed with night nurse knocks you out lol


 
Night nurse on its own already does that to me:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> ginger beers a good hangover cure gives you sugar and helps to breakdown alcohol


dont like it though , flat cola is good for upsetstomachs


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night nurse on its own already does that to me:lol2:


not sure if its true , got told it by some guy on a uni taster course...apparently the two mixed together is potent


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> not sure if its true , got told it by some guy on a uni taster course...apparently the two mixed together is potent


 i love the mixes students come up with my old flat mate used to pull 24 hour shifts in tesco from time to time he used to mix powerade and red bull to keep himself going. red bull has caffine for energy and powerade is an isotonic so its absorbed faster by the blood, he was told on a paramedic course that is not a safe thing to do :lol2:

not related he also said this peice of gold 'budwisers not bad but its a bit like sex in a canoe'

me 'what do you mean'

dan 'its f*&king close to water' :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i love the mixes students come up with my old flat mate used to pull 24 hour shifts in tesco from time to time he used to mix powerade and red bull to keep himself going. red bull has caffine for energy and powerade is an isotonic so its absorbed faster by the blood, he was told on a paramedic course that is not a safe thing to do :lol2:
> 
> not related he also said this peice of gold 'budwisers not bad but its a bit like sex in a canoe'
> 
> me 'what do you mean'
> 
> dan 'its f*&king close to water' :lol2:


:lol2:
i remember one thing i drunk at work...member soda streams? soda stream cola syrup with red bull....perks you up : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

I think root beer is a BIT like Dr Pepper... I much prefer Dr Pepper, though *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I think root beer is a BIT like Dr Pepper... I much prefer Dr Pepper, though *lol*


 i love dr pepper although i have gone of it a bit lately


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I think root beer is a BIT like Dr Pepper... I much prefer Dr Pepper, though *lol*


 
I dont like that either:lol2:



tomwilson said:


> i love dr pepper although i have gone of it a bit lately


My son says Dr Pepper tastes different


----------



## Amalthea

I tend to go through DDP (I call it skinny pecker doctor *grins) phases..... I have to be in the mood for it


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I tend to go through DDP (I call it skinny pecker doctor *grins) phases..... I have to be in the mood for it


 
Hmmm why do you call it that:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm why do you call it that:whistling2:


Well............... *puts thinking cap on* It's DIET, so skinny... It's a Doctor.... And Pepper is boring :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

I don't like Cola. So no coke or pepsi. I can stomach Dr Pepper but it tastes so incredibly artificial! =o


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I LOVE Diet Coke.... I am literally addicted to it and will go through withdrawal symptoms if I go more than a few days without any *blush*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Well............... *puts thinking cap on* It's DIET, so skinny... It's a Doctor.... And Pepper is boring :2thumb:


:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

If you say so Jen:whistling2:

Cilla there must be something you like. My daughter is a diet coke addict too but I much prefer diet pepsi especially tipped over a full glass of ice as I eat the ice after the drink is finished


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> If you say so Jen:whistling2:
> 
> Cilla there must be something you like. My daughter is a diet coke addict too but I much prefer diet pepsi especially tipped over a full glass of ice as I eat the ice after the drink is finished


Fanta =D


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Fanta =D


 

I think that tastes really artificial:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*grins*

I can handle Pepsi Max, but I really dislike Diet Pepsi *lol*

Gary prefers Fanta when it comes to fizzy drinks, too.......

Just did most of the shopping fo Saturday.... £60 later :eek4:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *grins*
> 
> I can handle Pepsi Max, but I really dislike Diet Pepsi *lol*
> 
> Gary prefers Fanta when it comes to fizzy drinks, too.......
> 
> Just did most of the shopping fo Saturday.... £60 later :eek4:


:C lotsa food


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I think that tastes really artificial:lol2:


Australian Fanta tastes a lot different.. And looks different as well..

More orange. See


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *grins*
> 
> I can handle Pepsi Max, but I really dislike Diet Pepsi *lol*
> 
> Gary prefers Fanta when it comes to fizzy drinks, too.......
> 
> Just did most of the shopping fo Saturday.... £60 later :eek4:


 

Maybe you should charge an entrance fee :lol:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Australian Fanta tastes a lot different.. And looks different as well..
> 
> More orange. See
> 
> image


 

That is VERY orange :shock:


----------



## ami_j

just random browsin..this any good to you jen?
Preloved | 1 cat and 2 kitten for free for sale in Chesterfield, Derbyshire, UK
http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032692264/0ec246a4.html


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> That is VERY orange :shock:


I am used to drinking and eating very artificially coloured food..
Like this is our Lime cordial compared to yours..










Our cordial is all artificial and here cordials seem to have juice in them. Weird :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Preloved | kittens free to good home for sale in Selston, Notts, UK


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

can someone please nag ditta, i want a tea cup chi..... told her theyre only about teh size of coffybean when theyre fully grown so she cant use size as an excuse!:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can someone please nag ditta, i want a tea cup chi..... told her theyre only about teh size of coffybean when theyre fully grown so she cant use size as an excuse!:lol2:


ugh ya dont cat, "teacup" is just a way of breeding from the weak weedy runty dogs to make more money  surely a normal chi is little enough :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can someone please nag ditta, i want a tea cup chi..... told her theyre only about teh size of coffybean when theyre fully grown so she cant use size as an excuse!:lol2:


 

If you get one of them Sophie will kill you. Shes nagged us since we went to Madsmums and saw a tiny white bitch pup she had for sale. If steve had got the money at the time he would have bought her for Soph


----------



## ami_j

Preloved | white male kitten for sale for sale in Leeds, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Preloved | white male kitten for sale for sale in Leeds, West Yorkshire, UK


 

Are you on commission:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> ugh ya dont cat, "teacup" is just a way of breeding from the weak weedy runty dogs to make more money  surely a normal chi is little enough :lol2:


no, i want a smaller one. i thought tea cup was an established breed of chi? some tea cup chis arent any more than normal chi's price wise so i cant see that bein the reason. surely if breedin from weak and runty dogs the pups would be weak nd runty too? which ive found isnt the case with peple i know with teacup chis


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I am used to drinking and eating very artificially coloured food..
> Like this is our Lime cordial compared to yours..
> 
> image
> 
> Our cordial is all artificial and here cordials seem to have juice in them. Weird :gasp:


 

Looks like pine disinfectant:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Are you on commission:lol2:


nah just bored 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no, i want a smaller one. i thought tea cup was an established breed of chi? some tea cup chis arent any more than normal chi's price wise so i cant see that bein the reason. surely if breedin from weak and runty dogs the pups would be weak nd runty too? which ive found isnt the case with peple i know with teacup chis


Teacup Chihuahua

going by this its a money spinner.... how much smaller do you want a dog to be lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> My son says Dr Pepper tastes different


i think he might be right



Cillah said:


> Fanta =D


 fanta fruit twist mmmmmmmmmmmmm
iron bru is awsome too









'Dr Pepper, tastes like fizzy benylin' :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

more info 
The Pros & Cons of Teacup Chihuahuas - The Fun Times Guide to Dogs
Teacup Chihuahua Facts And Information

they dont sound greatly healthy


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> nah just bored
> 
> Teacup Chihuahua
> 
> going by this its a money spinner.... how much smaller do you want a dog to be lol


lots of animals are specifically bred for their size and selective and specific breeding is done to gain a desirable look. Not condonin it but if you dont agree with breeding chi's for their size then you shouldnt agree with a lot of things being bred. Like persian cats, or pug dogs, or bald rats!!. Theyve had "defects" bred into them to make them more desirable, and a lot of them live long and healthy lives.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> more info
> The Pros & Cons of Teacup Chihuahuas - The Fun Times Guide to Dogs
> Teacup Chihuahua Facts And Information
> 
> they dont sound greatly healthy


look into persians, they dont sound healthy either, if you look into a lot of breeds, i think you will find that a lot wont "sound healthy"


----------



## Alex

Some :censor: dented my car:devil: got dents to fix now, have to take all the rear interior out AGAIN!


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lots of animals are specifically bred for their size and selective and specific breeding is done to gain a desirable look. Not condonin it but if you dont agree with breeding chi's for their size then you shouldnt agree with a lot of things being bred. Like persian cats, or pug dogs, or bald rats!!. Theyve had "defects" bred into them to make them more desirable, and a lot of them live long and healthy lives.


dont shoot the messenger....just know youd be gutted if you got a sickly pup 
and i cant say i do agree with pugs flat faces, and the hairless rats ive had majority ive had problems with so im leaning towards them not being too ethical either


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Some :censor: dented my car:devil: got dents to fix now, have to take all the rear interior out AGAIN!


oh ffs


----------



## Shell195

You cant get over the fact thats chi`s are VERY cute:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look into persians, they dont sound healthy either, if you look into a lot of breeds, i think you will find that a lot wont "sound healthy"


well fine get one...only tryingt to help jeez


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> oh ffs


 Hopefully i can push them out, the paintworks ok, and theres no creases.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> dont shoot the messenger....just know youd be gutted if you got a sickly pup
> and i cant say i do agree with pugs flat faces, and the hairless rats ive had majority ive had problems with so im leaning towards them not being too ethical either





ami_j said:


> well fine get one...only tryingt to help jeez


 
youll probably find a lot of animals you come across either bein kept or being bred isnt ethical either. probably not ethical to keep a racoon, or skunks, or parrots, or oppossums, or snakes or rats for that matter in a lot of peoples eyes 

as for gettin a sickly pup, its the luck of the draw isnt it, you could get a sickly pup with a "well bred" breed. Look at spag, or ninja in fact - cross breeds who are meant to be healthier because they dont have all the crap bred into them to mould them into the perfect animal, yet theyve both suffered from ill health. so you just can never tell. im sure the majority of tea cup chi's live a healthy long life, you will get a few that wont, but you get that with any animal

eta: im only replyin to you jaime, its merely a healthy challenge to what you say, not an arguement. im not attackin you


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Some :censor: dented my car:devil: got dents to fix now, have to take all the rear interior out AGAIN!


shame dude but does that mean your going to dissapear to wiork on your car for months and not speak to us


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> shame dude but does that mean your going to dissapear to wiork on your car for months and not speak to us


 I will be sticking around  Its not bad so i dont need to start just yet anyway.:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> youll probably find a lot of animals you come across either bein kept or being bred isnt ethical either. probably not ethical to keep a racoon, or skunks, or parrots, or oppossums, or snakes or rats for that matter in a lot of peoples eyes
> 
> as for gettin a sickly pup, its the luck of the draw isnt it, you could get a sickly pup with a "well bred" breed. Look at spag, or ninja in fact - cross breeds who are meant to be healthier because they dont have all the crap bred into them to mould them into the perfect animal, yet theyve both suffered from ill health. so you just can never tell. im sure the majority of tea cup chi's live a healthy long life, you will get a few that wont, but you get that with any animal
> 
> eta: im only replyin to you jaime, its merely a healthy challenge to what you say, not an arguement. im not attackin you


theres a huge difference between breeding two healthy animals that their keeping might be considered as unethical and breeding animals to make flatter faces , smaller sizes just cos its "cute"
tbh im not interested in arguing , i had one of my rats pts because some knob threw them together for colour not caring that one would get a brain tumour at less than two years and one would be riddled with lumps before she hit a year. i just thought it would be niceto try limit it happeningto others


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> I will be sticking around  Its not bad so i dont need to start just yet anyway.:2thumb:


 :2thumb:alex is here to stay :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should charge an entrance fee :lol:


No kidding!!! :2thumb:



ami_j said:


> just random browsin..this any good to you jen?
> Preloved | 1 cat and 2 kitten for free for sale in Chesterfield, Derbyshire, UK
> Preloved | pure white kittens only 2 left for sale in Sheffield, South Yorkshire, UK


It doesn't say anything about being blue eyed.... The one with the pic had muddy eyes, so they were changing from blue to whatever color they were gonna end up 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can someone please nag ditta, i want a tea cup chi..... told her theyre only about teh size of coffybean when theyre fully grown so she cant use size as an excuse!:lol2:


 
Get a couple rats. They're the same size and nicer :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> theres a huge difference between breeding two healthy animals that their keeping might be considered as unethical and breeding animals to make flatter faces , smaller sizes just cos its "cute"
> tbh im not interested in arguing , i had one of my rats pts because some knob threw them together for colour not caring that one would get a brain tumour at less than two years and one would be riddled with lumps before she hit a year. i just thought it would be niceto try limit it happeningto others


 
it isnt an arguement, its called a conversation or debate. why cant anyone challenge someone these days without them thinkin its an attack?

my other point though jaime is that Dennis, Harley, sphynx cats were bred for their looks, amongst other animals. it doesnt mean that theyre automatically gunna be destined to be weak and ill, theyre strong healthy cats. you can get weak and ill animals from the strongest lines its not just from breeds who are bred for specific features


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> :2thumb:alex is here to stay :2thumb:


 Yaaaaaay :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> No kidding!!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't say anything about being blue eyed.... The one with the pic had muddy eyes, so they were changing from blue to whatever color they were gonna end up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a couple rats. They're the same size and nicer :whistling2:


oh well  worth a try


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> it isnt an arguement, its called a conversation or debate. why cant anyone challenge someone these days without them thinkin its an attack?
> 
> my other point though jaime is that Dennis, Harley, sphynx cats were bred for their looks, amongst other animals. it doesnt mean that theyre automatically gunna be destined to be weak and ill, theyre strong healthy cats. you can get weak and ill animals from the strongest lines its not just from breeds who are bred for specific features


i dont care cat ,you dont have to justify yourself to me i have my own animals to worry about


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> I don't know why they let it out, the houses that we live in are very nice but the surrouding area is very dodgy so if it does somehow manage to get out the gardens I'm sure it would be stolen!





Shell195 said:


> Why would anyone let a Siamese kitten wander:gasp:


Exactly what I thought! They must be barmy is all I can say, cos Siamese are so friendly, but they're also instantly recognised as being a pedigree cat and so very likely to be nicked! :gasp:


ditta said:


> im glued to sky news and have been for days...........this mahunt........am i sad or what, :lol2:


Diita my friend who's just come back from Spain last year lives in that village. Her husband went out for a paper and to walk the dog in the forest the first morning and couldn't get back home until 7:00 at night! :lol2: He went to the beach twice and ended up at Barter Books which is a huge second hand book shop in the old Alnwick Station, cos they were taking in 'exiled' people from Rothbury who couldn't get home! 


ami_j said:


> Asher had to be pts


Aw Jaime, I'm so sorry to hear that, but it sounds like you did the right thing! Not that that's any consolation of course! :grouphug:


Shell195 said:


> I think its an acquired taste


So do I Shell! I seem to recall it has a sort of Germoline taste??


tomwilson said:


> ever tried ginger beer, its the same thing but from a different plant


When i was young we had a ginger beer 'plant'. You fed it a teaspoon of yeast and a teaspoon of sugar every day for a week, then you put water and lemons in it and strained it. Threw or gave away half the sediment and started a new 'plant' with the other half.

I loved it!


ami_j said:


> dont like it though , flat cola is good for upsetstomachs


And morning sickness - it's an excellent remedy! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> oh well  worth a try
> 
> i dont care cat ,you dont have to justify yourself to me i have my own animals to worry about


 
im not tryin to justify anythin, if you dont want to talk about something then dont comment on it. Just because i challenged your comments and googled information about chi's you seem to have got the hump. Im glad you feel passionate about something but respect the fact that i dont agree with you. Dont get a strop on, its a conversation, not an arguement!!!! i didnt ask what people thought of tea cup chi's, i asked people to get ditta to get me one. if you dont agree with them dont ask her, simples


----------



## Shell195

Come along ladies just agree to disagree:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Oi! No drama in here... This is a drama free zone  


**GROUP HUG**


----------



## Shell195

Life is to short to fall out over a difference of opinions


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Come along ladies just agree to disagree:2thumb:


 
the thing is shell, i am agreein to disagree, have been all the way along, ive not gotten stroppy about it once


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the thing is shell, i am agreein to disagree, have been all the way along, ive not gotten stroppy about it once


 

If you get a Chi I will need puppy cuddles, you do know that dont you:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> If you get a Chi I will need puppy cuddles, you do know that dont you:whistling2:


you can have whatever ya want shell. if you can get dits to get me one, you can even have my body! :gasp::2thumb:


she wants a pug though!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you can have whatever ya want shell. if you can get dits to get me one, you can even have my body! :gasp::2thumb:
> 
> 
> *You can keep your body just the Chi cuddles will do*:lol2:
> 
> 
> she wants a pug though!


 
*I love Pugs too*:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i want this!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> *I love Pugs too*:flrt:


thanks **koffbitchkoff**


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i want this!
> image


 
Soph wants it too:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

or this!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks **koffbitchkoff**


 
:lol2: Sophs mate has just got a cute puggy pup:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

does soph want a chi to go in her handbag?:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> does soph want a chi to go in her handbag?:flrt:


 
Noooooooooo I wouldnt let her do that:gasp:


----------



## Alex

All i can imagine with them are they get under your feet all the time. :lol2:

I can see where Jaime was coming from, I'spose they have difficulties because they are smaller, and bred on purpose like it.

Still, each to their own :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Look
http://www.webpanache.com/candyland/rooster.htmhttp://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...a=X&ei=1Ug2TICGBYT80wTu_P3rAw&ved=0CCQQ9QEwAQ


----------



## Cillah

Have any of you guys done this yet?

Go to Google and type in 2204355 and click I'm Feeling Lucky..


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Have any of you guys done this yet?
> 
> Go to Google and type in 2204355 and click I'm Feeling Lucky..


WTF was that all about :gasp:


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> Have any of you guys done this yet?
> 
> Go to Google and type in 2204355 and click I'm Feeling Lucky..


 Is it the guy with a rainbow background eating KFC?. If so. Yep :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> WTF was that all about :gasp:


It's just something random :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Is it the guy with a rainbow background eating KFC?. If so. Yep :lol2:


Well it's new to me :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> It's just something random :lol2:


 
*VERY:lol2:*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Noooooooooo I wouldnt let her do that:gasp:


 
oh, erm, good! cos thats not what i want mine for :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh, erm, good! cos thats not what i want mine for :whistling2:


 

Thats what she said too:lol2:

Her handbags are that big she could fit a GSD in them :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> Well it's new to me :blush:


 Haha lol

go to www.google.co.uk

Type in :

where is chuck norris

then press im feeling lucky


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Thats what she said too:lol2:
> 
> Her handbags are that big she could fit a GSD in them :lol2:


lmao, has she got some nice handbags? i want a nice one but not havin much luck findin any so if she can point me in the right direction would appreciate it


----------



## Shell195

Hype, bank, and papparazi theres loads she says she just looks around and if she sees 1 she likes she gets it lol has a really bad handbag fetish!! x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Hype, bank, and papparazi theres loads she says she just looks around and if she sees 1 she likes she gets it lol has a really bad handbag fetish!! x


 
i need brandsss! and pictures! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

paul boutique = Search Bank Fashion for "handbags" | Bank Fashion thats the only 1 i can fink of the majority of my bags r just like cheap mrket bags but paul boutique do do sum gawjus bags!! xox


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> paul boutique = Search Bank Fashion for "handbags" | Bank Fashion thats the only 1 i can fink of the majority of my bags r just like cheap mrket bags but paul boutique do do sum gawjus bags!! xox


 
see i went through a phase of wantin a pb bag but then i iscovered theyre proper chav bags!!!! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

*mine and dittas perfect dog*









a chug!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Are you on commission:lol2:


Nah! she's got too much time on her hands! :lol2:

I've just been speaking to Iain, he rang while I was in the middle of replying to 10 pages of posts, so I posted what I'd got to so far and now I'm gonna finish it off! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Looks like pine disinfectant:whistling2:


:lol2: I thought that too! :rotfl:

I've had a lovely day, that has turned into a crappy night! :roll:

Was home late cos of Ellie getting her hair cut so Elise phoned to tell me that her relationship is hitting rock bottom now, cos he's lied to her, so I tried to play devil's advocate and calm her down (again:roll while thinking I needed to go and stuff my face with chocolate cos I'm so fed up.

Then I went upstairs and changed into my pj's, came down into the kitchen, bent down to pick something up and tore the arse out of the pj bottoms! :roll: 

Went upstairs put a clean pair on and went on the the big computer to print out some renewal envelopes for the sanctuary. Then Shirley rang, I leaned forward to pick up the phone which is on a shelf above the monitor and knocked my full cup of tea over! :gasp: 

Fortunately it fell forwards onto me and the keyboard rather than down the back of the keyboard shelf onto my brand new printer! and of course it soaked my clean pj bottoms!

Then I come downstairs for a cup of tea and Mollie asked if she can get a baby rat out, so I say yes if you don't let it escape. So what does she do? Let's it escape, but Barry and I are chillin' watching the last episode of the current series of NCIS so don't notice until we realise that she's pulled the rat cage away from the window wall and it's lying tilted, cos she's smashed the castor off it! :bash:

I have a Tom Rat cage and Barry glued castors onto the bottom so that I can roll it in and out easily, but it has to be done carefully. So there's Barry sitting with a face like a smacked arse, cos it means he's going to have to repair the castor and that's the last thing I need in my current frame of mind, cos I'd already had to fight the urge to go and lock myself in my bedroom and cry when I spilled the tea, so I tell Mollie to put Wee Jeemy back in the cage, so she puts him right in front of Angus, who then gives him a hiding!

I really can't tell you how unbelievably pissed off I am at this precise moment!


----------



## Shell195

not all of em r!!! theres 1s wiv gawjus skulls on, leoprd print, u dont HAVE 2 b a chav 2 own a pb bag!!!!!!! im not a chav!! an i have 1!!!!!!? x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> not all of em r!!! theres 1s wiv gawjus skulls on, leoprd print, u dont HAVE 2 b a chav 2 own a pb bag!!!!!!! im not a chav!! an i have 1!!!!!!? x


 
either shell has suddenly taken leave of her senses and lost her ability to talk and spell english..... or Soph has taken over the laptop!!! :lol2:

the skull one isnt too bad but i want a pink bag....the baby pink pvc ones just look tacky, the leaopard skin one looks equally as tacky too, the materials they use are cheap and the chavs round here all have um. what put me off the post is in selfridges shoppin for one, a woman and man said to their 13 yr old girl " how about that one for school?".........for school!!! ffs, an £80 handbag for school!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ps
how funny is this ad
Preloved | wanted very cheap free chihuahua and pug wanted in Stockport, Cheshire, UK


----------



## Shell195

ive taken over her laptop as shes on the fne bablein on abwt shite!! =D yer they can b a bit taky like ive got 1 but its far from taky its just sexy pink and an £80 bag 3 school is just awful wish my mum wuda done that lol! ermm im tryna think c wiv paparazi there not rli brand names there just bags from a cheapo market shop, wat type of style/ bag r ya lukin 4? x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> ive taken over her laptop as shes on the fne bablein on abwt shite!! =D yer they can b a bit taky like ive got 1 but its far from taky its just sexy pink and an £80 bag 3 school is just awful wish my mum wuda done that lol! ermm im tryna think c wiv paparazi there not rli brand names there just bags from a cheapo market shop, wat type of style/ bag r ya lukin 4? x


send me a pic of your pink one!!

tell Ditta to get me him


----------



## Amalthea

Soph, I really can't read anything you write :blush:

Eileen... What a shitty night!!! Sometimes just locking yourself away for a cry is helpful, though. Just bring a kitty with you {{{hugs}}}

What an ad, Cat!!! :lol2: Love it!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

blue merle chi!


----------



## Alex

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ps
> how funny is this ad
> Preloved | wanted very cheap free chihuahua and pug wanted in Stockport, Cheshire, UK


21 Views, and obviously no responses. LOL. Why do people post those things!?


----------



## Amalthea

OMG! The blue merle is ADORABLE!!! He's like a mini Diesel!! I need him. And then a blue merle harlequin dane, too :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> All i can imagine with them are they get under your feet all the time. :lol2:
> 
> I can see where Jaime was coming from, I'spose they have difficulties because they are smaller, and bred on purpose like it.
> 
> Still, each to their own :no1:


thanks alex, ive had a rough day and very little sleep, and had to do something i really didnt want to glad someone understands


feorag said:


> Nah! she's got too much time on her hands! :lol2:
> 
> I've just been speaking to Iain, he rang while I was in the middle of replying to 10 pages of posts, so I posted what I'd got to so far and now I'm gonna finish it off! :lol2:
> :lol2: I thought that too! :rotfl:
> 
> I've had a lovely day, that has turned into a crappy night! :roll:
> 
> Was home late cos of Ellie getting her hair cut so Elise phoned to tell me that her relationship is hitting rock bottom now, cos he's lied to her, so I tried to play devil's advocate and calm her down (again:roll while thinking I needed to go and stuff my face with chocolate cos I'm so fed up.
> 
> Then I went upstairs and changed into my pj's, came down into the kitchen, bent down to pick something up and tore the arse out of the pj bottoms! :roll:
> 
> Went upstairs put a clean pair on and went on the the big computer to print out some renewal envelopes for the sanctuary. Then Shirley rang, I leaned forward to pick up the phone which is on a shelf above the monitor and knocked my full cup of tea over! :gasp:
> 
> Fortunately it fell forwards onto me and the keyboard rather than down the back of the keyboard shelf onto my brand new printer! and of course it soaked my clean pj bottoms!
> 
> Then I come downstairs for a cup of tea and Mollie asked if she can get a baby rat out, so I say yes if you don't let it escape. So what does she do? Let's it escape, but Barry and I are chillin' watching the last episode of the current series of NCIS so don't notice until we realise that she's pulled the rat cage away from the window wall and it's lying tilted, cos she's smashed the castor off it! :bash:
> 
> I have a Tom Rat cage and Barry glued castors onto the bottom so that I can roll it in and out easily, but it has to be done carefully. So there's Barry sitting with a face like a smacked arse, cos it means he's going to have to repair the castor and that's the last thing I need in my current frame of mind, cos I'd already had to fight the urge to go and lock myself in my bedroom and cry when I spilled the tea, so I tell Mollie to put Wee Jeemy back in the cage, so she puts him right in front of Angus, who then gives him a hiding!
> 
> I really can't tell you how unbelievably pissed off I am at this precise moment!


oh dear have angus and wee jeemy made up?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> OMG! The blue merle is ADORABLE!!! He's like a mini Diesel!! I need him. And then a blue merle harlequin dane, too :flrt:


dont know if they have them over here , theres a bit hoohah about them actually , cos merle wasnt a recognised colour and being semi dominant they reckon that someone falsified documents and introduced dachsund blood so any merle chis are whatever % not "pure" 
spose that brings into question when something becomes a purebred after a different breed is introduced , if at all (told you im a genes geek lol)


----------



## Shell195

You mean tell my mum 2 get me a chi!!! I want 111 so muchh!! Is this better 4 you dear!? Lol! I have sent you a picture of my pb bag! Its a bit fuggerd now though as ive had it a few years! Its just plane, not chavy at all!! And ive also takein another pic of another bag i have from hype! I couldnt tell u the make as i havnt a clue! I wil send u that pic now! X


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you're not the only one who has had a shit day. A friend of mine was admitted to hospital after an intentional overdose and i had to go see her and make sure she got home ok while i was tryna work. Doesnt mean i can blow off my steam at anyone on here though as its no one elses fault. It was a debate simple as, not an arguement, though i can see it goin that way if we both continue to comment so think its time to drop it


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> dont know if they have them over here , theres a bit hoohah about them actually , cos merle wasnt a recognised colour and being semi dominant they reckon that someone falsified documents and introduced dachsund blood so any merle chis are whatever % not "pure"
> spose that brings into question when something becomes a purebred after a different breed is introduced , if at all (told you im a genes geek lol)


 
I, honestly, couldn't care less if a dog was pure or not. Look at my mutt. He's beautiful and just that... A mutt :flrt:

I think I have seen some merle chis up for stud here... Could be mistaken, though.

But aren't they adorable?!? I mean, as cute as a little rat dog could be :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you're not the only one who has had a shit day. A friend of mine was admitted to hospital after an intentional overdose and i had to go see her and make sure she got home ok while i was tryna work. Doesnt mean i can blow off my steam at anyone on here though. It was a debate simple as, not an arguement, though i can see it goin that way if we both continue to comment so think its time to drop it


im not "blowing off steam" on you cat
a good while back in the thread i said fine it doesnt matter, you want one , you get one
but no YOU carried it on going on about this that and the other...my view hasnt changed on certain breeds and fad breedings but i held my hands up and said fine about it and left it. now kindly do the same


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> You mean tell my mum 2 get me a chi!!! I want 111 so muchh!! Is this better 4 you dear!? Lol! I have sent you a picture of my pb bag! Its a bit fuggerd now though as ive had it a few years! Its just plane, not chavy at all!! And ive also takein another pic of another bag i have from hype! I couldnt tell u the make as i havnt a clue! I wil send u that pic now! X


 
you could well fit one in that pb bag :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I, honestly, couldn't care less if a dog was pure or not. Look at my mutt. He's beautiful and just that... A mutt :flrt:
> 
> I think I have seen some merle chis up for stud here... Could be mistaken, though.
> 
> But aren't they adorable?!? I mean, as cute as a little rat dog could be :whistling2:


oh dont get me wrong,..my dog is a mutt too lol 
i just find the whole scandal interesting which is why i mentioned it is all


----------



## Amalthea

Ahh gotcha  Mutts are awesome!!


----------



## Shell195

MAYBE FIT 2 IN? lol i would love 1 so much!!!!!! i really would shame i havnt got the money sory im trying 2 work out how 2 use this thing aswel as type normaly lol my mums babbleing on the phone!! an this is far 2 difficult 4 me 2 use ha!! x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> im not "blowing off steam" on you cat
> a good while back in the thread i said fine it doesnt matter, you want one , you get one
> but no YOU carried it on going on about this that and the other...my view hasnt changed on certain breeds and fad breedings but i held my hands up and said fine about it and left it. now kindly do the same


no i didnt carry it on, you spat your dummy out n said jeez get one then if you want one, and then said you didnt care about what i had to say. Something of which i never said to you, i wouldnt be so disrespectful, because at the end of the day, even if someone disagrees, everyones opinion is just as valid in a debate. then you said "thanks, glad someone understands" which felt like a pop at me..... like im meant to know youve had a bad day, not that it matters whether you have or not cos this is a forum where most of the time your day to day life and what has happened in it doesnt even come into it. So if it wasnt a pop at me then fine, but it sure read like it was


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Ahh gotcha  Mutts are awesome!!


lol  
yeah im not a breed purist , my dog is staffy cross summat prob naughty dog that got over the wall and hes lovely. 
anything merle is great by me , chis are too small for me though would fall over it or something haha 
i have dreams of how AWESOME a merle dobe would be hehe


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Soph, I really can't read anything you write :blush:


Neither can I - it takes me about 3 goes to make sense of it! :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Eileen... What a shitty night!!! Sometimes just locking yourself away for a cry is helpful, though. Just bring a kitty with you {{{hugs}}}


It's passed now - I'm OK until the next little 'glitch' and then I'll be the same again! 



ami_j said:


> oh dear have angus and wee jeemy made up?


Yes, all seems to be rosy again. When i got up this morning the 2 big boys were squashed in a hammock, one on top of the other and the two wee ones were in the cardboard tube.

Wee Jeemy is definitely more outgoing and less nervous than Dougal, but hopefully they'll be Ok - they're fine together at the minute.

Also forgot to add that to pile more sh*te on my sh*te night, Ellie's lost "Patchy" her irreplaceable, can't live without, needs to have him to go to bed, cannot be separated from him *ever, *teddy bear! We think she left him in the garden centre!!

You might all remember the same thing happened when they were here for their Easter holidays when she left him in a shop at one of our retail outlets and Barry had to go dashing down at 9:00 the next morning!

We think he's in the garden centre, so I'll have to ring them first thing in the morning to find out if he's there. Hope to God he is! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* I love merley dogs....... I'm not a huge fan of small dogs, but mainly because they tend to not get treated like dogs. Ones that actually know they are a dog are fine


----------



## Amalthea

Not Patchy again!!! She needs to keep a tighter reign on that naughty bear....


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no i didnt carry it on, you spat your dummy out n said jeez get one then if you want one, and then said you didnt care about what i had to say. Something of which i never said to you, i wouldnt be so disrespectful. then you said "thanks, glad someone understands" which felt like a pop at me..... like im meant to know youve had a bad day, not that it matters whether you have or not cos this is a forum where most of the time your day to day life and what has happened in it doesnt even come into it. So if it wasnt a pop at me then fine, but it sure read like it was


no i said get one if you want one...which your free to do
all i thought i would do is giveyou a heads up about the health problems that people have reported , i see no crime in that.
again what i said was what you had to say regarding the health issues wouldnt change my mind...i dont agree with breeding dogs to make them smaller to be "cuter" end of and nothing you say wont change my mind , just like yours is not changeable. 
and my reply to ALEX isnt anything to do with you, i replied to him , if i wanted to say something to you i would say it to you
so lets leave it there...i have one opinion you have another which i have said again and again i dont care that it is different to mine. you do what you want and i will do what i want


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Neither can I - it takes me about 3 goes to make sense of it! :lol2:
> It's passed now - I'm OK until the next little 'glitch' and then I'll be the same again!
> 
> Yes, all seems to be rosy again. When i got up this morning the 2 big boys were squashed in a hammock, one on top of the other and the two wee ones were in the cardboard tube.
> 
> Wee Jeemy is definitely more outgoing and less nervous than Dougal, but hopefully they'll be Ok - they're fine together at the minute.
> 
> Also forgot to add that to pile more sh*te on my sh*te night, Ellie's lost "Patchy" her irreplaceable, can't live without, needs to have him to go to bed, cannot be separated from him *ever, *teddy bear! We think she left him in the garden centre!!
> 
> You might all remember the same thing happened when they were here for their Easter holidays when she left him in a shop at one of our retail outlets and Barry had to go dashing down at 9:00 the next morning!
> 
> We think he's in the garden centre, so I'll have to ring them first thing in the morning to find out if he's there. Hope to God he is! :roll:


phew ...what a nice pair of rats your big boys are...can i send my rowdy boys for elecution lessons :lol2: trouble HAS to scent my hand if hes near me ewwww


Amalthea said:


> *nods* I love merley dogs....... I'm not a huge fan of small dogs, but mainly because they tend to not get treated like dogs. Ones that actually know they are a dog are fine


i want a catahoula leopard dog....think your mum could smuggle me one?:lol2:
i think staffys would look awesome in merle too haha they look great in tri pity its an unallowed colour


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i can find my own information for if and when i choose to get a chi or any other animal for that matter, but thanks for your concern

night guys, got better things to do.........like sleep! 

xxxxx


----------



## Cillah

This has nothing to do with anything anyone is talking about but I just have to say it!

Last night I had a really long bit of everything dream. The main part though was my two managers from my work in Australia and a coworker.. I randomly found them in England.. Which was weird..

Anyway my manager Mark just sent me a message on Facebook out of the blue saying he had a dream last night that he was in England and he was lost and then he saw me.. But then his alarm went off and he hated his alarm for it..

:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

IM back now so I will continue in proper English:lol2: I sometimes wonder if my kids are related to me:whistling2:
Eileen, sorry about your shitty day, that sounds awful, next time keep Patchy on a collar and lead
Cat and Jaime can now shut up.................PLEASE:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i can find my own information for if and when i choose to get a chi or any other animal for that matter, but thanks for your concern
> 
> night guys, got better things to do.........like sleep!
> 
> xxxxx


fine, sorry for trying to help,will know better in future


Cillah said:


> This has nothing to do with anything anyone is talking about but I just have to say it!
> 
> Last night I had a really long bit of everything dream. The main part though was my two managers from my work in Australia and a coworker.. I randomly found them in England.. Which was weird..
> 
> Anyway my manager Mark just sent me a message on Facebook out of the blue saying he had a dream last night that he was in England and he was lost and then he saw me.. But then his alarm went off and he hated his alarm for it..
> 
> :gasp:


i hate random dreams i always wake up confused and it just makes me more tired lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> IM back now so I will continue in proper English:lol2: I sometimes wonder if my kids are related to me:whistling2:
> Eileen, sorry about your shitty day, that sounds awful, next time keep Patchy on a collar and lead
> Cat and Jaime can now shut up.................PLEASE:lol2:


hey dont blame me i said ages ago fine leave it!


----------



## Amalthea

How strange, Cilla!!!

Am trying to get Gary up off the couch to go to bed... Sleepy. _NEARLY_ ready for BBQ, though. Just a bit of tidying tomorrow and then all's good  Personally, I don't care if there's a bit of dust about, but Gary can be kinda house proud  And we've shoved all the random crap into the attic tonight. So tomorrow's gameplan.... Make tater salad (I'm making up the recipe as I go... hope it's nice), bake burpday cake, REDYE hair, since I missed a bit *blush*, and do the last minute tidying that needs doing. And then done


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Not Patchy again!!! She needs to keep a tighter reign on that naughty bear....


I tell you that bear is my worst nightmare! :bash: 


ami_j said:


> phew ...what a nice pair of rats your big boys are...can i send my rowdy boys for elecution lessons :lol2: trouble HAS to scent my hand if hes near me ewwww


My big boys are simply gorgeous! Not one bit of nastiness in them at all, until yesterday anyway :grin1:, but they've not been as nasty as they could have been - they're just charmers! :lol2:



Cillah said:


> This has nothing to do with anything anyone is talking about but I just have to say it!
> 
> Last night I had a really long bit of everything dream. The main part though was my two managers from my work in Australia and a coworker.. I randomly found them in England.. Which was weird..
> 
> Anyway my manager Mark just sent me a message on Facebook out of the blue saying he had a dream last night that he was in England and he was lost and then he saw me.. But then his alarm went off and he hated his alarm for it..
> 
> :gasp:


Cilla - I think that's very spooky indeed!

However, it does bring up the question "Did Simon Cowell believe (ETA: sorry that should read "dream") he was going to marry me 2 nights ago" :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> fine, sorry for trying to help,will know better in future
> 
> i hate random dreams i always wake up confused and it just makes me more tired lol


I always have random dreams and gory ones where I am tortured and people are murdered around me and stuff. It's weird but.. Eh.

The only thing I thought was random was that we both had dreams about him being here on the same day ^^.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> How strange, Cilla!!!
> 
> Am trying to get Gary up off the couch to go to bed... Sleepy. _NEARLY_ ready for BBQ, though. Just a bit of tidying tomorrow and then all's good  Personally, I don't care if there's a bit of dust about, but Gary can be kinda house proud  And we've shoved all the random crap into the attic tonight. So tomorrow's gameplan.... Make tater salad (I'm making up the recipe as I go... hope it's nice), bake burpday cake, REDYE hair, since I missed a bit *blush*, and do the last minute tidying that needs doing. And then done


ahhh but did you get it on your eyes and forehead jen?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hey dont blame me i said ages ago fine leave it!


 
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> ahhh but did you get it on your eyes and forehead jen?:lol2:


A bit :blush: There's what looks like a scar above my right eye :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> How strange, Cilla!!!
> 
> Am trying to get Gary up off the couch to go to bed... Sleepy. _NEARLY_ ready for BBQ, though. Just a bit of tidying tomorrow and then all's good  Personally, I don't care if there's a bit of dust about, but Gary can be kinda house proud  And we've shoved all the random crap into the attic tonight. So tomorrow's gameplan.... Make tater salad (I'm making up the recipe as I go... hope it's nice), bake burpday cake, REDYE hair, since I missed a bit *blush*, and do the last minute tidying that needs doing. And then done


I am so house proud. I frustrate Martin with it. Everytime he has a friend I need to make sure everything is fine first!

I am so excited about Saturday ^^



feorag said:


> Cilla - I think that's very spooky indeed!
> 
> However, it does bring up the question "Did Simon Cowell believe he was going to marry me 2 nights ago" :roll2: PMSL!!


Haha. Imagine that! I guess we'll just never know. You could write him a letter but that would be freaky.. :whistling2:

But now I feel kind of bad because I am really happy that he had a dream about me. I'm kind of flattered even though I know he didn't intentionally do it and I don't fancy him or anything. I feel weird because of it


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> The only thing I thought was random was that we both had dreams about him being here on the same day ^^.


that's not random - that's spooky!!

You met each other on the astral plane! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I tell you that bear is my worst nightmare! :bash:
> My big boys are simply gorgeous! Not one bit of nastiness in them at all, until yesterday anyway :grin1:, but they've not been as nasty as they could have been - they're just charmers! :lol2:
> 
> Cilla - I think that's very spooky indeed!
> 
> However, it does bring up the question "Did Simon Cowell believe he was going to marry me 2 nights ago" :roll2: PMSL!!


oooh simon cowell wouldnt be soooo bad hes mega rich:lol2:
awww bless them  joker was a big softy as are taz and ninja.
trouble is like a hence man and harley and quinn just do whatever. and all the rest are just silly :lol2:


Cillah said:


> I always have random dreams and gory ones where I am tortured and people are murdered around me and stuff. It's weird but.. Eh.
> 
> The only thing I thought was random was that we both had dreams about him being here on the same day ^^.


ugh ive had some awful dreams where ive woke up and the idea of what happened made me feel ill


----------



## Shell195

Im redying my hair tomorrow as Soph tried hilighting it in bright red but I dont like it so Im going to do it all over:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> oooh simon cowell wouldnt be soooo bad hes mega rich:lol2:
> awww bless them  joker was a big softy as are taz and ninja.
> trouble is like a hence man and harley and quinn just do whatever. and all the rest are just silly :lol2:
> 
> ugh ive had some awful dreams where ive woke up and the idea of what happened made me feel ill


 

Im glad I dont have your dreams Cilla:gasp:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> oooh simon cowell wouldnt be soooo bad hes mega rich:lol2:


He had a fabulous flat - I was very happy to be living there PMSL

Well that's me off to bed now! Goodnight!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> that's not random - that's spooky!!
> 
> You met each other on the astral plane! :gasp:


Yeah. I wonder if he will believe me when he gets my message that I had a similiar dream .




ami_j said:


> ugh ive had some awful dreams where ive woke up and the idea of what happened made me feel ill


Same. I haven't had THAT many since I've been living with Martin but.. I had so many horrible dreams that I could start to make myself up if they got too scary. Like a man in a dark room snapping all of a girls bones infront of me and then coming for me. Apparently according to my friend who studies psycology or something. It's related to my childhood. I hate telling people about my dreams because they think I am weird! But I had the same sort of gory dreams when I was little as well .


----------



## Shell195

I wonder if I dreamt about Eileen she would dream about me too:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> A bit :blush: There's what looks like a scar above my right eye :whistling2:


haha i normally end up covered in it XD once when my mum was bleaching a bit of my hair she dropped bleach on my eyebrow so i had , well prob what yours looks like lol but bleached 


feorag said:


> that's not random - that's spooky!!
> 
> You met each other on the astral plane! :gasp:


oooo is that what it is 


Shell195 said:


> Im redying my hair tomorrow as Soph tried hilighting it in bright red but I dont like it so Im going to do it all over:whistling2:


brighttttttt
thats the crappy thing about red, has smaller molecules so getting it to stay in your hair is a performance


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Im glad I dont have your dreams Cilla:gasp:


Heh. I wish I didn't It makes me feel weird. The only good thing about time difference is Martin was awake during the night so when I would wake up from someone he'd call me up and it wouldn't be a bother as it would be mid afternoon for him..

But I wish I had normal dreams


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Yeah. I wonder if he will believe me when he gets my message that I had a similiar dream .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I haven't had THAT many since I've been living with Martin but.. I had so many horrible dreams that I could start to make myself up if they got too scary. Like a man in a dark room snapping all of a girls bones infront of me and then coming for me. Apparently according to my friend who studies psycology or something. It's related to my childhood. I hate telling people about my dreams because they think I am weird! But I had the same sort of gory dreams when I was little as well .


 

Thats not a dream its a nightmare, night Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Well, we'll be redying together, Shell!! *lol* Mine's just cuz I'm a doofus 

And I'm off to bed. I NEED to finish my book tonight, so am gonna go to bed and read  It's just at the end where it all gets stupidly fast-paced. Oh, I love Dean Koontz!!!


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> haha i normally end up covered in it XD once when my mum was bleaching a bit of my hair she dropped bleach on my eyebrow so i had , well prob what yours looks like lol but bleached
> 
> oooo is that what it is
> 
> brighttttttt
> thats the crappy thing about red, has smaller molecules so getting it to stay in your hair is a performance


 

My hair is very porous so takes colour well but as you know red fades very quickly:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen, Mojo is getting all excited about meeting you:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Thats not a dream its a nightmare, night Eileen



I suppose so. But I am so used to them that they are just dreams to me.

But the last really scary dream I had that wasn't gory I had before I left. To just say it shortly. I was outside with my brother and had to get my shoes that I had left outside and when I went to get them they were neatly at the door, I thought a lot of other stuff and it all worked out like that. Leaving lots out. But it turned out that someone could read my thoughts and knew everything that I was going to do and where I was going to go.. And I tried to tell my mum and dad and they just didn't believe me. It doesn't sound scary but.. Having someone follow you and read your thoughts like that.. Scary! :blush:

I told my mum though and she said if I told her that in real life she wouldn't have thought I was lying :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> He had a fabulous flat - I was very happy to be living there PMSL
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now! Goodnight!


haha didyou have a bed made of stacked note bundles?:lol2:


Cillah said:


> Yeah. I wonder if he will believe me when he gets my message that I had a similiar dream .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I haven't had THAT many since I've been living with Martin but.. I had so many horrible dreams that I could start to make myself up if they got too scary. Like a man in a dark room snapping all of a girls bones infront of me and then coming for me. Apparently according to my friend who studies psycology or something. It's related to my childhood. I hate telling people about my dreams because they think I am weird! But I had the same sort of gory dreams when I was little as well .


ugh thats awful  
you shared one of yours so i will tell you one of mine that upset me 
it was these two guys who kidnapped this pregnant girl to torture her cos they thought it would make her give birth to the devil :C i felt awful after dreaming that, though im wondering if its a film cos the woman was juliette lewis
and another there was these aliens called the killers (original i know) and they went shooting ppl in my town and they found a man and turned him into one of them. but he had more human charateristics so when he foundthis woman he changed her. and it began a rivalry between the one who used to be a man and the original head killer cos women were rare or something... was very odd , those sorts of dreams make me very anxious for days


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> haha didyou have a bed made of stacked note bundles?:lol2:
> 
> ugh thats awful
> you shared one of yours so i will tell you one of mine that upset me
> it was these two guys who kidnapped this pregnant girl to torture her cos they thought it would make her give birth to the devil :C i felt awful after dreaming that, though im wondering if its a film cos the woman was juliette lewis
> and another there was these aliens called the killers (original i know) and they went shooting ppl in my town and they found a man and turned him into one of them. but he had more human charateristics so when he foundthis woman he changed her. and it began a rivalry between the one who used to be a man and the original head killer cos women were rare or something... was very odd , those sorts of dreams make me very anxious for days


Sorry you had to dream those kind of things. They make me feel horrible as well. Not really about the dream but the fact I dreampt it. :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Well, we'll be redying together, Shell!! *lol* Mine's just cuz I'm a doofus
> 
> And I'm off to bed. I NEED to finish my book tonight, so am gonna go to bed and read  It's just at the end where it all gets stupidly fast-paced. Oh, I love Dean Koontz!!!


night jen sleep well 


Shell195 said:


> My hair is very porous so takes colour well but as you know red fades very quickly:bash:


aye i battled with my hair for ages with red lol , henna makes a nice if naturalish red


Shell195 said:


> Night Jen, Mojo is getting all excited about meeting you:2thumb:


aww how does a dup get excited , the only pic i think of when i think about them is bob laid on his back curled up


----------



## Shell195

Im glad my dreams are usually pleasant


----------



## Cillah

I can't wait to see Mojo :2thumb:

I am getting my eyebrows waxed tomorrow. For you guys :whistling2:
Well. They are due regardless.. But still .
I've never got them done here. I hope I find somewhere decent. Would be horrible to get my whole eyebrow ripped off..


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Sorry you had to dream those kind of things. They make me feel horrible as well. Not really about the dream but the fact I dreampt it. :gasp:


snap...i wondered if i was evil and thats why i would come up with such a thing


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I can't wait to see Mojo :2thumb:
> 
> I am getting my eyebrows waxed tomorrow. For you guys :whistling2:
> Well. They are due regardless.. But still .
> I've never got them done here. I hope I find somewhere decent. Would be horrible to get my whole eyebrow ripped off..


ouch your brave... i guess its only like plucking though just in one go


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> snap...i wondered if i was evil and thats why i would come up with such a thing


Or you were the most amazing, intelligent woman in the world and you have a very vivid imagination : victory:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> night jen sleep well
> 
> aye i battled with my hair for ages with red lol , henna makes a nice if naturalish red
> 
> aww how does a dup get excited , the only pic i think of when i think about them is bob laid on his back curled up


 

Mojo bounces round his cage and is very active but Bob is just a slob:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ouch your brave... i guess its only like plucking though just in one go


Plucking is horrid. Especially when they pluck after they wax. Oww.

I am not brave. I shave everything else. Never tried waxing. Too much of a chicken. But I can't exactly shave my eyebrows :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I can't wait to see Mojo :2thumb:
> 
> I am getting my eyebrows waxed tomorrow. For you guys :whistling2:
> Well. They are due regardless.. But still .
> I've never got them done here. I hope I find somewhere decent. Would be horrible to get my whole eyebrow ripped off..


 

I like having my eyebrows waxed, it will be fine and its so quick:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I like having my eyebrows waxed, it will be fine and its so quick:2thumb:


How much does it usually cost here ?


----------



## Shell195

I will have no baby Dup`s come Saturday as the courier is picking the other boy up and Mojo is going to Jens:gasp:

The other person with all the dups has vanished and isnt answering her phone:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> How much does it usually cost here ?


Local to me it is £3.50 but Manchester may be more expensive


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I will have no baby Dup`s come Saturday as the courier is picking the other boy up and Mojo is going to Jens:gasp:
> 
> The other person with all the dups has vanished and isnt answering her phone:bash:


Oh no! Hopefully the mating was sucessful so more Dups can fill the void for you .

Ahh, I dislike people like that. It's so rude to just stop communication with someone.


----------



## Cillah

Well I am used to paying about £7 so that's fine


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Or you were the most amazing, intelligent woman in the world and you have a very vivid imagination : victory:


i wouldnt go asfar as intelligent lol , i know alot of random facts :lol2:
but yes ive always had a very vivid imagination specilally as a kid...most kids have one imaginary friend i had loads and had an age and description for them all lol


Shell195 said:


> Mojo bounces round his cage and is very active but Bob is just a slob:lol2:


awwww bless him ...looking for things to hump? randy mojo :lol2:


Cillah said:


> Plucking is horrid. Especially when they pluck after they wax. Oww.
> 
> I am not brave. I shave everything else. Never tried waxing. Too much of a chicken. But I can't exactly shave my eyebrows :lol2:


my mum can do eyebrows well so it doesnt hurt so much but when i do it its ouchies...prob cos she pulls agaisnt the root


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Oh no! Hopefully the mating was sucessful so more Dups can fill the void for you .
> 
> Ahh, I dislike people like that. It's so rude to just stop communication with someone.


 
I dont think the last mating was successful as she hasnt put on weight and I cant hear any squeaking:bash:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i wouldnt go asfar as intelligent lol , i know alot of random facts :lol2:
> but yes ive always had a very vivid imagination specilally as a kid...most kids have one imaginary friend i had loads and had an age and description for them all lol
> 
> awwww bless him ...looking for things to hump? randy mojo :lol2:
> 
> my mum can do eyebrows well so it doesnt hurt so much but when i do it its ouchies...prob cos she pulls agaisnt the root


I think you're smart . I never had imaginary friends but I was really good at writing stories. Haha. I still can. I have a vivid imagination but I guess you'd need one for dreams like mine. :blush:

My mum did mine a couple of times but I just chose to get them done professionally .



Shell195 said:


> I dont think the last mating was successful as she hasnt put on weight and I cant hear any squeaking:bash:


Oh I see. I'm sorry to hear that Shell x


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin that must have been a wonderful experience watching her do all that. What is the incubation period of tortoise eggs?


It was great Eileen. And today Jubilee, the smallest of my 4 female Horsfield Tortoises laid 3 eggs! The incubation period is about 65-75 days.


----------



## Alex

I never dream. Let alone have a nightmare.


----------



## Cillah

Collliiinnn.. It's not often I am still here when you are =o


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> I never dream. Let alone have a nightmare.


You would dream. Just won't remember them. Average person has seven a night. I only usually remember one or two.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cat, be wary of these so-called Teacup Chihuahuas. They are strongly frowned upon in the Chihuahua world, & the likes of Paris Hilton & co have made them appear desirable, but they are not to be encouraged. Lolly is a standard Chihuahua, bred from a good-sized female & an even bigger male, but she is small. She is smaller than her mum, dad, & any of my friends Chihuahuas who bred her.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Collliiinnn.. It's not often I am still here when you are =o


Hiya hun, your right, your normally long gone by the time I'm on here. How are you?


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya hun, your right, your normally long gone by the time I'm on here. How are you?



I'm great . How are you feeling today ?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I dont think the last mating was successful as she hasnt put on weight and I cant hear any squeaking:bash:


oh dear...more barry white :2thumb:


Cillah said:


> I think you're smart . I never had imaginary friends but I was really good at writing stories. Haha. I still can. I have a vivid imagination but I guess you'd need one for dreams like mine. :blush:
> 
> My mum did mine a couple of times but I just chose to get them done professionally .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see. I'm sorry to hear that Shell x


aww ty :blush: omg that reminds me i wrote a story about a dog coming back from the grave and attacking ppl when i was like 8...ive always had a weird side...all my stories were about animals tho from school lol my mums kept some


Zoo-Man said:


> It was great Eileen. And today Jubilee, the smallest of my 4 female Horsfield Tortoises laid 3 eggs! The incubation period is about 65-75 days.


WOOOO congrats


Alex said:


> I never dream. Let alone have a nightmare.


you never sleep bahaha


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> oh dear...more barry white :2thumb:
> 
> aww ty :blush: omg that reminds me i wrote a story about a dog coming back from the grave and attacking ppl when i was like 8...ive always had a weird side...all my stories were about animals tho from school lol my mums kept some
> 
> WOOOO congrats
> 
> you never sleep bahaha


Same in primary school I had a story called Pickles Adventure about a dog haha and then we had to write a story in grade six. Just a short story but when I wrote it in word it ended up being over 30 pages. About what? Beanie Babies in their own world! Haha. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya hun, your right, your normally long gone by the time I'm on here. How are you?


 
What happened to you last night?

Congrats on the torts:no1: Will we get baby photos?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Same in primary school I had a story called Pickles Adventure about a dog haha and then we had to write a story in grade six. Just a short story but when I wrote it in word it ended up being over 30 pages. About what? Beanie Babies in their own world! Haha. :lol2:


ooo beanie babies... i think i was about 14 when i started collecting them...13/14


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ooo beanie babies... i think i was about 14 when i started collecting them...13/14


Well we have Beanie Kids in Australia. I ended up collecting over 100..


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> you never sleep bahaha


 
Now, There could be the answer. lol.


----------



## Cillah

Goodnight everyone x


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Well we have Beanie Kids in Australia. I ended up collecting over 100..
> 
> image


wow  ive got loads of beanies upstairs , my best accqusistion was the american donkey and elephant from 96 


Alex said:


> Now, There could be the answer. lol.


hehe your even more of an insomniac than me


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I'm great . How are you feeling today ?


Im good thanks. Not done much today, took Clark's mum shopping, watched another of my tortoises lay eggs, watched the soaps, & thats about it really. What have you been up to?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Goodnight everyone x


night cilla


----------



## tomwilson

i had a dream that started off with a pool of blood with flashy bit in it and i was the cause of what ever the pool was from but i never knew what i'd hurt or killed, and i was on the run and ended up claiming sanctuary in a church while i tried to work out what had happend


glad we're back to or no drama zone, been feeling uncomfortable posting in here all night


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> What happened to you last night?
> 
> Congrats on the torts:no1: Will we get baby photos?


Was busy last night. Did you miss me?

And yes, we will definately get baby pics!


----------



## tomwilson

took me forever to catch up and then when i do everyone buggers off:devil:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> took me forever to catch up and then when i do everyone buggers off:devil:


im still hee


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im still hee


Me too!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Me too!


i guess its too late for a bath now lol


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> took me forever to catch up and then when i do everyone buggers off:devil:


 I'm Back :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I'm Back :2thumb:


welcome back alex


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Alex


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> welcome back alex


Hey Jai 



Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Alex


Hey, how are you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Hey Jai
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how are you?


Im good ta


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Hey Jai
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how are you?


got me more pics yet lol


----------



## ami_j

bed time for me...night guyss


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> bed time for me...night guyss


Goodnight Jaime x


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> bed time for me...night guyss


 Camera's either in my car or down the shed atm


----------



## tomwilson

morning all whats everyone up to today


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Night Jen, Mojo is getting all excited about meeting you:2thumb:


Tell him that his new Mommy is super excited to meet him, too!!! :flrt:



Cillah said:


> I can't wait to see Mojo :2thumb:
> 
> I am getting my eyebrows waxed tomorrow. For you guys :whistling2:
> Well. They are due regardless.. But still .
> I've never got them done here. I hope I find somewhere decent. Would be horrible to get my whole eyebrow ripped off..


I'm doing mine today.... I used to get them done at the salon a few doors down, but they've closed now  It was so handy having that there. I've never paid more than £5 for mine at a few different places. 

*****

Today is gonna be a busy day!! I have LOADS to do....

*Redye my hair
*Wax my brows
*Bake a cake
*Make tater salad (and invent a recipe)
*dust bits in the critter room
*And then I have a party to do tonight....


----------



## Amalthea

OH! And I woke up with a low blood sugar this morning..... Not a good way to start a busy day.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> OH! And I woke up with a low blood sugar this morning..... Not a good way to start a busy day.


 
You are gonna be really busy today so shall we expect to find you asleep tomorrow:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Quite possibly!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Morning all - I woke up with a stonking headache and I ache all over, so I think the anti-inflammatories are gonna have to come out again! :rollo:



Shell195 said:


> I wonder if I dreamt about Eileen she would dream about me too:lol2:


That would be too spooky and very scary! :crazy:



feorag said:


> You met each other on the astral plane! :gasp:





ami_j said:


> oooo is that what it is


Apparently the theory is that when you're asleep your astral spirit leaves your body and goes and does stuff and that's what your dreams are about. Well it is if you read Dennis Wheatley. I loved his books as a teenager and read them all. If you read "Strange Conflict" it's about a fighting WWII on the astral plain. It even gives you the details on how to do it - I tried when I was about 14 but couldn't!



Zoo-Man said:


> It was great Eileen. And today Jubilee, the smallest of my 4 female Horsfield Tortoises laid 3 eggs! The incubation period is about 65-75 days.


You must be so excited at the prospect of them all hatching. :2thumb:

Well I've phoned the garden centre and Patchy is found! TFFT!!! :lol2:

So that's where we'll be going today - back to collect him.


----------



## Amalthea

So glad Patchy is safe and sound!!!


----------



## Shell195

Dont forget to buy Patchy a collar and lead:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

No kidding... It's part of being a good, responsible teddy bear owner


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> So glad Patchy is safe and sound!!!


Not as glad as I am :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Dont forget to buy Patchy a collar and lead:lol2:


I think superglue to stick him to his owner's *rse might be a better idea! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Not as glad as I am :lol2:


Of that, I have no doubt!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well I solved a mystery this morning! :lol2:

when Mollie went out with Barry to walk the dog last night she came home beaming cos she'd found a mobile phone. It was a Blackberry and obviously very expensive so I told her we'd have to try to find out whose it was. The phone was locked and Mollie couldn't work out where the unlock key was, but there was a name on the wallpaper, so I went onto directories on line and there was only 1 person with that surname in Cramlington and they are on the next estate to us, so I've just phoned and it's hers. She didn't even know she'd lost it! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

How can you NOT know you've lost your Blackberry?!? I'd be lost WITHOUT mine! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I solved a mystery this morning! :lol2:
> 
> when Mollie went out with Barry to walk the dog last night she came home beaming cos she'd found a mobile phone. It was a Blackberry and obviously very expensive so I told her we'd have to try to find out whose it was. The phone was locked and Mollie couldn't work out where the unlock key was, but there was a name on the wallpaper, so I went onto directories on line and there was only 1 person with that surname in Cramlington and they are on the next estate to us, so I've just phoned and it's hers. She didn't even know she'd lost it! :roll:


 

I wish she had found my phone


----------



## feorag

I thought it was strange cos I expected the owner to be ringing to try and find out where it was. apparently she took the dog out for a walk on the field where we walk Skye last night and told her husband before she left that she hadn't her phone with her. Obviously she must have, but didn't realise and then lost it and presumably so far hadn't realised! :lol2:

Have you not found yours yet Shell?


----------



## Shell195

The hosepipe ban started in our area at 6.00m this morning so Ive just been and scrubbed the dog yard with buckets of bleachy water:bash:
I never went to bed until 3.15 this morning as when I left in here I just looked in on Pygmyhogs and ended up on their chatbox:gasp:
Josh need a wee at 6.15 then I went back to bed and now I feel crap


----------



## Amalthea

Why have you guys got a hosepipe ban?!?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> The hosepipe ban started in our area at 6.00m this morning so Ive just been and scrubbed the dog yard with buckets of bleachy water:bash:
> I never went to bed until 3.15 this morning as when I left in here I just looked in on Pygmyhogs and ended up on their chatbox:gasp:
> Josh need a wee at 6.15 then I went back to bed and now I feel crap


 should get a water butt


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I thought it was strange cos I expected the owner to be ringing to try and find out where it was. apparently she took the dog out for a walk on the field where we walk Skye last night and told her husband before she left that she hadn't her phone with her. Obviously she must have, but didn't realise and then lost it and presumably so far hadn't realised! :lol2:
> 
> Have you not found yours yet Shell?


 
No:bash:



Amalthea said:


> Why have you guys got a hosepipe ban?!?


 
They say our water reserves are very low, it is supposed to cover the whole of the northwest



tomwilson said:


> should get a water butt


 
Still not enough water to clean the large dog yard


----------



## Shell195

Off shopping now then I have to dye my hair again


----------



## Amalthea

I've not heard anything about a water shortage... *shrugs*


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Off shopping now then I have to dye my hair again


 
Am developing now :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I am used to severe water restrictions as in my are we couldn't use any water and were only allowed four minute showers. People could use buckets for watering gardens on alternative days.

But I lived in the bush and we only got water when it rained and filled our tank.

But my areas dam was at 9%. :/


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I am used to severe water restrictions as in my are we couldn't use any water and were only allowed four minute showers.


How did they know if you went over 4 minutes?? :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

I grew up in the wettest state in the US and we still had water shortage every year. Was ridiculous, cuz you could look out our kitchen window and see Mt Rainier with LOADS of snow on it and that was supposed to be our water storage, but NOOOOOOO we sent all our extra water to freaking California. Not impressed *lol*


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> How did they know if you went over 4 minutes?? :lol:


They gave everyone timers but would monitor everyones water usage and if it went too high you'd be fined and they'd turn off your water pressure .


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I grew up in the wettest state in the US and we still had water shortage every year. Was ridiculous, cuz you could look out our kitchen window and see Mt Rainier with LOADS of snow on it and that was supposed to be our water storage, but NOOOOOOO we sent all our extra water to freaking California. Not impressed *lol*


That's what happens over here. There's loadsa water in the Lake District, but they send it to Manchester area and so there's never enough, similarly here in Northumberland, we never really have droughts, but we send water to other areas too.


----------



## Amalthea

Tis stupid *grumbles*


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the tater salad's done and is tasty


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> They gave everyone timers but would monitor everyones water usage and if it went too high you'd be fined and they'd turn off your water pressure .


:lol2: we crossposted so I missed this!

Wow! Big Brother was certainly watching you then! But I suppose it really is a crisis situation you would be in with so little rainfall.

I wondered mebbe whether they had you all on CCTV, watching you shower so they could check how long you were on! :roll2: PMSL!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning all - I woke up with a stonking headache and I ache all over, so I think the anti-inflammatories are gonna have to come out again! :rollo:
> 
> That would be too spooky and very scary! :crazy:
> 
> Apparently the theory is that when you're asleep your astral spirit leaves your body and goes and does stuff and that's what your dreams are about. Well it is if you read Dennis Wheatley. I loved his books as a teenager and read them all. If you read "Strange Conflict" it's about a fighting WWII on the astral plain. It even gives you the details on how to do it - I tried when I was about 14 but couldn't!
> 
> You must be so excited at the prospect of them all hatching. :2thumb:
> 
> Well I've phoned the garden centre and Patchy is found! TFFT!!! :lol2:
> 
> So that's where we'll be going today - back to collect him.


ooothats really inteesting 
im glad you found patchy


feorag said:


> Well I solved a mystery this morning! :lol2:
> 
> when Mollie went out with Barry to walk the dog last night she came home beaming cos she'd found a mobile phone. It was a Blackberry and obviously very expensive so I told her we'd have to try to find out whose it was. The phone was locked and Mollie couldn't work out where the unlock key was, but there was a name on the wallpaper, so I went onto directories on line and there was only 1 person with that surname in Cramlington and they are on the next estate to us, so I've just phoned and it's hers. She didn't even know she'd lost it! :roll:


ooo that wasclever 


feorag said:


> :lol2: we crossposted so I missed this!
> 
> Wow! Big Brother was certainly watching you then! But I suppose it really is a crisis situation you would be in with so little rainfall.
> 
> *I wondered mebbe whether they had you all on CCTV, watching you shower so they could check how long you were on! :roll2:* PMSL!


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Dusting in the critter room is done enough for me. I did the window sill where all the little nick nacks are kept and the windows themselves.

And just texted the hostess for the party I am covering tonight.... Apparently whomever was her party planner hasn't contacted her once since booking the party, so she's not having it. I REALLY needed that money!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Dusting in the critter room is done enough for me. I did the window sill where all the little nick nacks are kept and the windows themselves.
> 
> And just texted the hostess for the party I am covering tonight.... Apparently whomever was her party planner hasn't contacted her once since booking the party, so she's not having it. I REALLY needed that money!!!


ohthats well annoying  
it lookslike it will be sunny tomorrow for you though


----------



## Amalthea

*fingers crossed* The weather report said showers in the morning, but it looks like the temperature is going to increase again....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *fingers crossed* The weather report said showers in the morning, but it looks like the temperature is going to increase again....


well i hope its nice for you


----------



## Amalthea

Me too! *lol* My house isn't big enough to house everybody!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Me too! *lol* My house isn't big enough to house everybody!


lol if it rains are you drawing lots on who stays out or is it fastest first?:lol2:
im gonna go , my headache is getting worse cya later


----------



## Amalthea

Try to take a nap 

We are hoping to be borrowing a gazebo from a friend, if she can get it... That would make things much easier!!


----------



## ditta

phew if its this hot and raining we will be fighting to get space in the garden jen......its soooo cloudy but freakin boiling here:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I don't consider this hot *lol* Kinda cool, really


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> I don't consider this hot *lol* Kinda cool, really


 bloody hell jen im melting........baby dice is really looking forward to meeting saus..... i mean your friends, and catching up with burg.....i mean shell and steve:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My sanctuary friend was at the vets this morning and the vet was telling her about a pygmy hog that someone supposedly found wandering down the road. He wanted to know if I wanted it but as it is wobbly I have contacted pygmy hog rescue and Colin is going to pick it up from them.
My life at the minute seems to be all about other peoples unwanted pets:bash:
Ive shopped and made tea ready for tonight for Steve and Soph, Ive done all kinds but havent hoovered up yet or done my hair:bash: The day is vanishing fast *sighs


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> bloody hell jen im melting........baby dice is really looking forward to meeting saus..... i mean your friends, and catching up with burg.....i mean shell and steve:lol2:


 

Steves very anti social and doesnt really talk to people he doesnt know so baby Dice can occupy him as he adores the skunkies although he likes chatting to you Ditta
Ive told him all the people are animal orientated which he looked relieved at:lol2: Silly man


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> bloody hell jen im melting........baby dice is really looking forward to meeting saus..... i mean your friends, and catching up with burg.....i mean shell and steve:lol2:


*giggles* Well, we've bought 30 burgers and two bags of frozen sausages  Plus, I made tater salad today and there will be baked taters, veggie stir fry, and the normal extras 



Shell195 said:


> My sanctuary friend was at the vets this morning and the vet was telling her about a pygmy hog that someone supposedly found wandering down the road. He wanted to know if I wanted it but as it is wobbly I have contacted pygmy hog rescue and Colin is going to pick it up from them.
> My life at the minute seems to be all about other peoples unwanted pets:bash:
> Ive shopped and made tea ready for tonight for Steve and Soph, Ive done all kinds but havent hoovered up yet or done my hair:bash: The day is vanishing fast *sighs


Poor hoglet  Unwanted pets, too *grumbles*


----------



## temerist

Paid my phone bill, back online now :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Ian!! *waves*


----------



## ditta

looking forward to meeting you tomorrow ian:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel will keep Steve busy, I'm sure *lol* He's very... *clears throat* ....in your face :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Diesel will keep Steve busy, I'm sure *lol* He's very... *clears throat* ....in your face :whistling2:


 agreed but in a lovely way ...........diesel is cool:flrt:


----------



## temerist

looking forward to meeting all you lot too :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Hello Ian:2thumb:

Steve will love Diesel, he definately is an animal person:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> looking forward to meeting all you lot too :2thumb:


 
Steve wants to meet this man I mention too:lol2:
Hes jealous of your animals


----------



## temerist

he justs wanted to meet that man that you scream about when your in bed :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> he justs wanted to meet that man that you scream about when your in bed :whistling2:


 :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## temerist

hey ditta how is Ian "Dung" Beetle doing? and i still at it with the ladies


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> he justs wanted to meet that man that you scream about when your in bed :whistling2:


 
LMAO you wish:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hey ditta how is Ian "Dung" Beetle doing? and i still at it with the ladies


 

Hes not a dung beetle:whistling2: I thinke hes on Viagra lol


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> agreed but in a lovely way ...........diesel is cool:flrt:


He does settle down after a bit.... I promise :whistling2: But this is gonna be the biggest gathering of people he's ever seen at home, so it may be a bit overwhelming :lol2: We'll take him out for a good walk and swim in the morning before everybody arrives, so HOPEFULLY some of his energy will be taken care of (don't hold your breath, though)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He does settle down after a bit.... I promise :whistling2: But this is gonna be the biggest gathering of people he's ever seen at home, so it may be a bit overwhelming :lol2: We'll take him out for a good walk and swim in the morning before everybody arrives, so HOPEFULLY some of his energy will be taken care of (don't hold your breath, though)


 

He will love all the attention:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

temerist said:


> hey ditta how is Ian "Dung" Beetle doing? and i still at it with the ladies


 oh ian your namesake is having a whale of a time:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> He will love all the attention:2thumb:


 
*nods* He definitely will..... I hope everybody who's coming understands that we do have a collie puppy :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *nods* He definitely will..... I hope everybody who's coming understands that we do have a collie puppy :blush:


 

Everyone will love him, how couldnt they:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

He is a good boy, but SOOOO excitable *lol*

Cake is in the oven  Smells yummy......


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He is a good boy, but SOOOO excitable *lol*
> 
> Cake is in the oven  Smells yummy......


 

Mmmmmmmm cake


----------



## Chunk247

3212 pages!!!  :O


----------



## Shell195

Chunk247 said:


> 3212 pages!!!  :O


 
And all without falling out bigtime:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Mmmmmmmm cake


The best part of baking is licking the bowl :mf_dribble:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> The best part of baking is licking the bowl :mf_dribble:


 chocolate cake????


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Try to take a nap
> 
> We are hoping to be borrowing a gazebo from a friend, if she can get it... That would make things much easier!!


i fell asleep XD feel better now... did you send me sleep vibes jen:lol2:


temerist said:


> Paid my phone bill, back online now :lol2:


lol you naughty ian


temerist said:


> hey ditta how is Ian "Dung" Beetle doing? and i still at it with the ladies


oooo ditta have you made a vid of them yet?


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> chocolate cake????


Marble cake :2thumb: Although, the frosting was MELTING off it :? So I've had to shove it in the freezer..... So it may not LOOK as nice as it would have if the frosting hadn't started to melt :whip:



ami_j said:


> i fell asleep XD feel better now... did you send me sleep vibes jen:lol2:


Glad to hear it... I must've done :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Marble cake :2thumb: Although, the frosting was MELTING off it :? So I've had to shove it in the freezer..... So it may not LOOK as nice as it would have if the frosting hadn't started to melt :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it... I must've done :2thumb:


 
Who cares what it looks like it sounds scrummy:mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Marble cake :2thumb: Although, the frosting was MELTING off it :? So I've had to shove it in the freezer..... So it may not LOOK as nice as it would have if the frosting hadn't started to melt :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it... I must've done :2thumb:


if you could do it later on i would be mega greatful :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> My sanctuary friend was at the vets this morning and the vet was telling her about a pygmy hog that someone supposedly found wandering down the road. He wanted to know if I wanted it but as it is wobbly I have contacted pygmy hog rescue and Colin is going to pick it up from them.
> My life at the minute seems to be all about other peoples unwanted pets:bash:


 are they sure its a pygmy? 

wonder what heartless :censor: set it go don't they know they die when they try to hibernate


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Who cares what it looks like it sounds scrummy:mf_dribble:


 
Meh. Wish it looked nicer :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> are they sure its a pygmy?
> 
> wonder what heartless :censor: set it go don't they know they die when they try to hibernate


 

Yes the vet is an exotic specialist and also worked for a wildlife hospital.
I do wonder if the woman that took it in was actually the owner:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Meh. Wish it looked nicer :lol2:


 

Perfectionist:lol2:


----------



## temerist

*sings*

*shell dont need anybody else*

*when she thinks about me she touches herself*

:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *sings*
> 
> *shell dont need anybody else*
> 
> *when she thinks about me she touches herself*
> 
> :whistling2:


 


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Perfectionist:lol2:


It irritates me :lol2:



temerist said:


> *sings*
> 
> *shell dont need anybody else*
> 
> *when she thinks about me she touches herself*
> 
> :whistling2:


*LMAO* You're a dork!


----------



## temerist

the divinyls

the song is a classic


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Yes the vet is an exotic specialist and also worked for a wildlife hospital.
> I do wonder if the woman that took it in was actually the owner:bash:


 even if she was the owner gives me more faith in humanity than the alternative of its original owner cutting it loose, think thats one of the first things you learn about them when looking into them is that they won't last one of our winters


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> the divinyls
> 
> the song is a classic


 

the morons more like


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> even if she was the owner gives me more faith in humanity than the alternative of its original owner cutting it loose, think thats one of the first things you learn about them when looking into them is that they won't last one of our winters


 

True I suppose but it annoys me that people dont take responsibility for their own pets


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> True I suppose but it annoys me that people dont take responsibility for their own pets


 same here


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It irritates me :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO* *You're a dork*!


Hes a dork that cant sing too:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Hes a dork that cant sing too:lol2:


 
i can too sing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

*Oh, Ian, I am but a fool
Darling, I love you tho' you are a tool
You tease me and you made me cry
But if you leave here I wont have to lie*

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> i can too sing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Will have to put on the Singstar to let ya prove it tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Will have to put on the Singstar to let ya prove it tomorrow


 
Ha ha I cant sing and wont sing but if Ian is so good then let him sing his little heart out:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

whats singstar


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*

God damned cake keeps melting!! Am gonna have to see if the neighbors have room in their fridge for it....


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> whats singstar


 
It's like karoke on the Playstation


----------



## temerist

ahhh i know a playstation


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> ahhh i know a playstation


 there up to playstation 3 now ian


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: http://javascript<b></b>:emoticonp(':bum:')image


LOL at that last pic


Shell195 said:


> the morons more like http://javascript<b></b>:emoticonp(':fight:')image


ahhh that emote reminds me of another one of ians fav songs...can you guess what im thinkin?:lol2:


----------



## temerist

tomwilson said:


> there up to playstation 3 now ian


oi cheeky im with the times i have a wii :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> oi cheeky im with the times i have to wee 5 times a morning:lol2:


 aaahhhh i see :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Now, boys... Play nice


----------



## temerist

lol at my age its more like 5 times during the night


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> LOL at that last pic
> 
> ahhh that emote reminds me of another one of ians fav songs...*can you guess what im thinkin?*:lol2:


 
Erm noooooooooooo:blush:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> lol at my age its more like 5 times during the night


 :lol2: i hope you get up though dude

sorry about the post before though couldn't resist it


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> lol at my age its more like 5 times during the night


 

Is your prostrate playing up Ian:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Erm noooooooooooo:blush:


lol turning japanese


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> lol turning japanese


reminds me of my dream woman

Gogo Yubari :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> reminds me of my dream woman
> 
> Gogo Yubari :mf_dribble:


:lol2:








your a dirty old sod ian :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

omg just winced when i remembered the bit where she stabs the guy in the groin


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I don't consider this hot *lol* Kinda cool, really


I love you for this comment .


I forgot to tell you guys Martin and I have been dating for a year and a half today.. Which is nothing compared to most people but it is still exciting to me .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I love you for this comment .
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys Martin and I have been dating for a year and a half today.. Which is nothing compared to most people but it is still exciting to me .


 congradulations


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> image
> your a dirty old sod ian :lol2:


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> congradulations


Thank you 

And I love Japanese girls


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I love you for this comment .
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys Martin and I have been dating for a year and a half today.. Which is nothing compared to most people but it is still exciting to me .


awwww thats sweet...how did you meet him cillah?


temerist said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


lol what ya like


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> reminds me of my dream woman
> 
> Gogo Yubari :mf_dribble:


I think she'd kick your ass, Ian :whistling2:



Cillah said:


> I love you for this comment .
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys Martin and I have been dating for a year and a half today.. Which is nothing compared to most people but it is still exciting to me .


*lol* No big 

And congrats!! :no1: See, Gary and I never officiated that we were "together" until I got here..... We'd been talking since I was about 14 and I knew I loved him when I was about 16 or 17.... I came here when I was 18. And I'm 27 now :gasp: This October, we'll have been OFFICIALLY together for 9 years


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I think she'd kick your ass, Ian :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> *lol* No big
> 
> And congrats!! :no1: See, Gary and I never officiated that we were "together" until I got here..... We'd been talking since I was about 14 and I knew I loved him when I was about 16 or 17.... I came here when I was 18. And I'm 27 now :gasp: This October, we'll have been OFFICIALLY together for 9 years


i think thats what he wants jen lol 

awww see thats cute too...how did you get tallkkinngggg etc


----------



## tomwilson

i've been with diana for 4 years in november and we where planning to get married on our 5th anniversery but we're now swinging toward a summer wedding so either pushing it back or moving it forward, we've known each other since i was 25 and dated for a few months back then and got back together 3 years later


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i think thats what he wants jen lol
> 
> awww see thats cute too...how did you get tallkkinngggg etc


*lol* Gary's the same with certain women

Gary and I originally "met" in the old yahoo teen chat room :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Aaaah young romance I remember it well:lol2:

Jen you have a pm


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Gary's the same with certain women
> 
> Gary and I originally "met" in the old yahoo teen chat room :lol2:


:flrt: awwww thats awesome 
i had a long distance thing , he was in this country...went wrong though , not cos of the distance it was cos he was weird


----------



## Amalthea

I don't feel old enough to have been with the same guy for nearly 9 years :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i want this one
Lilac T Cup Smoothcoat Chihiahua Kc in Llanymynech, Powys ( Dogs For Sale )
or this one
Smooth Coat Chihuahua Pups in Merseyside, Cheshire ( Dogs For Sale )


she still not bendin though booo


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i want this one
> Lilac T Cup Smoothcoat Chihiahua Kc in Llanymynech, Powys ( Dogs For Sale )
> or this one
> Smooth Coat Chihuahua Pups in Merseyside, Cheshire ( Dogs For Sale )
> 
> 
> she still not bendin though booo


cute  over 2 grand wow pricey lol


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i want this one
> Lilac T Cup Smoothcoat Chihiahua Kc in Llanymynech, Powys ( Dogs For Sale )
> or this one
> Smooth Coat Chihuahua Pups in Merseyside, Cheshire ( Dogs For Sale )
> 
> 
> she still not bendin though booo


1st one looks nicer the 2nd one looks an ugly bugly :lol2: in a sort of cute way but i'm not a fan of most small dogs although i like bigger yorkies and yorkie X's. pugs are cute but i would never want one,

big wolf like dogs all the wayfor me :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

'Spensive >.< Rats are cheaper


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *i want this one*
> Lilac T Cup Smoothcoat Chihiahua Kc in Llanymynech, Powys ( Dogs For Sale )
> or this one
> Smooth Coat Chihuahua Pups in Merseyside, Cheshire ( Dogs For Sale )
> 
> 
> she still not bendin though booo


 
That is one lot of money for such a tiny dog
:gasp:


Shall I have a word tomorrow, not that she will listen to me:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> 'Spensive >.< Rats are cheaper


lol *thinks about how many rats i could buy with 2 grand* 


tomwilson said:


> 1st one looks nicer the 2nd one looks an ugly bugly :lol2: in a sort of cute way but i'm not a fan of most small dogs although i like bigger yorkies and yorkie X's. pugs are cute but i would never want one,
> 
> big wolf like dogs all the wayfor me :no1:


i like medium dogs , ive fallen over my dog before lol so a chi would be no good for me haha
that said i LOVE sallies poppy and archie :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> That is one lot of money for such a tiny dog
> :gasp:
> 
> 
> Shall I have a word tomorrow, not that she will listen to me:lol2:


yes i think you should shell, i thought i was worth it but obviously not <<Sob>>


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yes i think you should shell, i thought i was worth it but obviously not <<Sob>>


 

She wont even let you have a kitten so I doubt she will let you have a puppy:whistling2:

Have you seen this chiuahua bitch 3yrs old


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yes i think you should shell, i thought i was worth it but obviously not <<Sob>>


dont be daft lol course you are


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

bitch shell :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

she says we cant have anythin til frenkel has gone, i said if i take him and get him pts tomorrow can i have one....she said yes.....knowin full well i couldnt take him to be pts!! though i could take him and accidentally lose him on trafford road and tell her i had him pts? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

tbh i wouldn't buy the 2000 pound 1 on principle. how can a breeder justify that price tag?


----------



## Amalthea

I think they justify it because a lot of chis have to have a c-section with very few pups in the litter.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i just want her!! <spits dummy out>:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she says we cant have anythin til frenkel has gone, i said if i take him and get him pts tomorrow can i have one....she said yes.....knowin full well i couldnt take him to be pts!! though i could take him and accidentally lose him on trafford road and tell her i had him pts? :whistling2::lol2:


 
Nasty girl for even thinking it:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I think they justify it because a lot of chis have to have a c-section with very few pups in the litter.


 makes more sense i guess but how mutch could a c-section cost and then 2000 pound split over a litter i'm sure it must be 'earned' backa few times over


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Nasty girl for even thinking it:bash:


 
of course i wouldnt shell! i love him the silly feckin excuse of a life form that he is! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

reading the pdsa guide on rat care. i think i might drop them an email as some of the stuff is pretty innaccurate :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> makes more sense i guess but how mutch could a c-section cost and then 2000 pound split over a litter i'm sure it must be 'earned' backa few times over


a lot of people breed for money though, as much as he would like to think they didnt, and if someone is willin to pay it, why not charge it? 

what i hate is people who wont KC register their pups cos they want them to go to pet homes only..........why should they be allowed to breed chis to sell yet the people buyin their pups cant, find that bloody cheeky


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> makes more sense i guess but how mutch could a c-section cost and then 2000 pound split over a litter i'm sure it must be 'earned' backa few times over


same with english bulldogs they are pricey ,though some breeders are working more to get bitches to self whelp which is good :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> makes more sense i guess but how mutch could a c-section cost and then 2000 pound split over a litter i'm sure it must be 'earned' backa few times over


I think a usual chi litter is about two and insurance doesn't cover vet fees for anything breeding related. *shrugs*


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> a lot of people breed for money though, as much as he would like to think they didnt, and if someone is willin to pay it, why not charge it?
> 
> what i hate is people who wont KC register their pups cos they want them to go to pet homes only..........why should they be allowed to breed chis to sell yet the people buyin their pups cant, find that bloody cheeky


oh undoubtedly the case i just feel that price tags like that are pushing it a bit its not like it could cost much to feed :lol2: but if people are going to pay it

also agree with the latter maybe it would be better if they had the nonbreeder register like cats, i do think there are people out there who shouldn't own dogs never mind breed them, but its not fair to take that line with everyone


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i want this one!!


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp:its being held by an umpalumpa


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i want this one!!
> image


----------



## Amalthea

Oompa Loompa doompa dee do......


----------



## ami_j

going to give the rats some banana , back soon if i have fingers left to type with :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

an umpalumpa? i dont get it....


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

if mum and dad are both kc registered, but one is long haired and one is short haired....can the pups not be registered?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i want this one!!
> image


 
So thats 10 you want up to now:lol2:
Oompa lumpas are orange peopley things


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if mum and dad are both kc registered, but one is long haired and one is short haired....can the pups not be registered?


 

Yes as you can get both in the same litter


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> an umpalumpa? i dont get it....


 charlie and the chocolate factory, there little orange slaves and the girl holding it is orange with fake tan


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Yes as you can get both in the same litter


the ad for that one says mum and dad both registered but pups arent cos one is long and one is short haired, though all pups are short haired


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> an umpalumpa? i dont get it....


orangeeee lol 


im back , i survived haha


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

look at these two fugly uckers
chi cross chinese cresteds though the ad is sellin them as bald chi's


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look at these two fugly uckers
> chi cross chinese cresteds though the ad is sellin them as bald chi's
> image


they are cute <3 what stupid fee is being asked for them then lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> they are cute <3 what stupid fee is being asked for them then lol


 
700 each

chi x jrts are around 400 each :bash:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> 700 each
> 
> chi x jrts are around 400 each :bash:


theres someone selling poodle cross jack russells on here too


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> theres someone selling poodle cross jack russells on here too


 i saw a rescue dog that was thought to be a jack russel x GSD, how the :censor: the parents managed that i have no idea :lol2: but the dog looked awsome looked like a jackle and was very friendly


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look at these two fugly uckers
> chi cross chinese cresteds though the ad is sellin them as bald chi's
> image


 

:gasp: They have Shell stamped all over them, Im in love:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hettie hog my handreared wildie baby has gone from this


















to this in 16 days


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i saw a rescue dog that was thought to be a jack russel x GSD, how the :censor: the parents managed that i have no idea :lol2: but the dog looked awsome looked like a jackle and was very friendly


lol if a dachs can get a rotty pregnant.....


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hettie hog my handreared wildie baby has gone from this
> 
> image
> image
> 
> to this in 16 days
> 
> image
> image


youve done SO well with her hun


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> youve done SO well with her hun


 
I do feel rather pleased


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I do feel rather pleased


you should do, hoggy miracle story


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I do feel rather pleased


you should , give yourself a massive pat on the back , you werent sure if she was even going to make it


----------



## Amalthea

Hettie is looking wonderful!!!! 

I once saw the most beautiful cross..... Was a pomeranian x husky! *lol* Looked like a teeny little blue eyed husky. Sooo cute!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Hettie is looking wonderful!!!!
> 
> I once saw the most beautiful cross..... Was a pomeranian x husky! *lol* Looked like a teeny little blue eyed husky. Sooo cute!


ooo theres a breed thats like a small husky too isnt there? alaskan klee kai?

picsss










wonder what tom will think of these lol cos they are small...they are wolfy though haha


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Hettie is looking wonderful!!!!
> 
> I once saw the most beautiful cross..... Was a pomeranian x husky! *lol* Looked like a teeny little blue eyed husky. Sooo cute!


 i wonder if the husky squated or the if the pomeranian wore stilts :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ooo theres a breed thats like a small husky too isnt there? alaskan klee kai?
> 
> picsss
> 
> image
> 
> wonder what tom will think of these lol cos they are small...they are wolfy though haha


not powerfull enough although they look wolfy, they look like a fox has skinned a wolf and stole his skin :lol2:

very nice though i do like them


----------



## Amalthea

They are very cute, huh!!


----------



## Shell195

pretty dogs:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Sleepy... Really need to head off to bed. Don't get to sleep in tomorrow....... The to do list before people start getting here:

*Go to asda for milk and buns
*Clean the litter tray
*Walk the mutt
*Mop the kitchen.

*nods*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Sleepy... Really need to head off to bed. Don't get to sleep in tomorrow....... The to do list before people start getting here:
> 
> *Go to asda for milk and buns
> *Clean the litter tray
> *Walk the mutt
> *Mop the kitchen.
> 
> *nods*


 good luck hostess


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> not powerfull enough although they look wolfy, they look like a fox has skinned a wolf and stole his skin :lol2:
> 
> very nice though i do like them


i wondered whether you would lol 


Amalthea said:


> They are very cute, huh!!


imagine jen , they could pull a mini sled :flrt:


Shell195 said:


> pretty dogs:flrt:


they are cute


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Sleepy... Really need to head off to bed. Don't get to sleep in tomorrow....... The to do list before people start getting here:
> 
> *Go to asda for milk and buns
> *Clean the litter tray
> *Walk the mutt
> *Mop the kitchen.
> 
> *nods*


have a great day jen 

will have to make a persona to talk to on here tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> imagine jen , they could pull a mini sled :flrt:


 couldn't pull me on a sled i'd be getting done for animal cruelty :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> good luck hostess


Fanx!! :2thumb:



ami_j said:


> imagine jen , they could pull a mini sled :flrt:


*nods* With Oompa Loompas!!



ami_j said:


> have a great day jen
> 
> will have to make a persona to talk to on here tomorrow :lol2:


You lot will be bored without me :whistling2: And Shell, and Ian, and Ditta!! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Fanx!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> *nods* With Oompa Loompas!!
> 
> 
> 
> You lot will be bored without me :whistling2: And Shell, and Ian, and Ditta!! :whistling2:


i kno lol 
haha oompa loompa sled....orrrr mini me , like mini me has a mini mr bigglesworth , his sled would have klee kai


----------



## Amalthea

Love it!! Bed now!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Love it!! Bed now!


lol night jen


----------



## Shell195

Been busy with the animals. Im off to bed now. Speak tomorrow before I go to Jens 
night x


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i want this one
> Lilac T Cup Smoothcoat Chihiahua Kc in Llanymynech, Powys ( Dogs For Sale )
> or this one
> Smooth Coat Chihuahua Pups in Merseyside, Cheshire ( Dogs For Sale )
> 
> 
> she still not bendin though booo


Jesus! £22oo for a so-called teacup Chihuahua! I would not pay that at all! 


I paid £1000 for Lolly, my Chihuahua, & that would be my limit.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, where is everyone tonight?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Fanx!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> *nods* With Oompa Loompas!!
> 
> 
> 
> You lot will be bored without me :whistling2: And Shell, and Ian, and Ditta!! :whistling2:


And me


----------



## Amalthea

Whoops!! It was late and I was tired :blush: Loves you!!!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Just to say last night was manic in the extreme cos we were out all afternoon, then had to dash in and change and go out again cos we had a table booked for a chinese buffet at 6:00. Then had to shop, got home and had loads of stuff to organise for the fete today and before you know it Iain and Shirley had arrived and so no time to read up on all the 8+ pages you had all posted yesterday!

So again if there was anything monumentous I need to know of ir someone has asked me a queston, please ask it again.

I'm out all day at the fete so won't be home until later, but I'll still find time to think about most of you lot at Jen's stuffing your faces.

Have a lovely day!!


----------



## Amalthea

You, too, Eileen! 

The vaccuum broke this morning... Gary's NOT impressed. He's not done the animal room yet.


----------



## pippainnit

After a week from absolute hell, I've got a new job


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats!!!


----------



## pippainnit

Thank you  My first day involves me dressing up at a children's medieval style banquet and visiting Margam Park and the deer there - I can't complain really!


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds wonderful!!! I've always wanted to do things like that. I love the idea of renaissance faires and the like


----------



## Cillah

Martin just called me to tell me someone at his work died today and they were only 19. So everyone feels a bit down. Hopefully the BBQ will cheer him up some .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Martin just called me to tell me someone at his work died today and they were only 19. So everyone feels a bit down. Hopefully the BBQ will cheer him up some .


 

Well done Pippa:no1:

Cilla thats awful 
Did he have health problems?


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Martin just called me to tell me someone at his work died today and they were only 19. So everyone feels a bit down. Hopefully the BBQ will cheer him up some .


 
That's horrible  What happened??


----------



## Cillah

It was a girl and I don't know. I asked him what happened and he just said he would explain later. He didn't really know her but a lot of people working today did. So I think it's more the atmosphere that's got him down. Which is fair enough.. But still sad =[


----------



## Cillah

Oh Jen do you have ice or anything? All of the drinks we are bringing are going to be hot. =o


----------



## tomwilson

hope you all have fun, wonder what i can do tonight since it'll be dead in here tonight


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hope you all have fun, wonder what i can do tonight since it'll be dead in here tonight


There will still be some people here :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

I'm waiting for my hair straightener to get hot.. :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, where is everyone tonight?


bath lol


pippainnit said:


> After a week from absolute hell, I've got a new job


ooo congrats


tomwilson said:


> hope you all have fun, wonder what i can do tonight since it'll be dead in here tonight


duh tom i will be here


----------



## Cillah

My hair didn't turn out but I am not a hair person so if I try to fix it it will just get worse.. So it is staying as it is. I miss my side fringe haha!


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hope you all have fun, wonder what i can do tonight since it'll be dead in here tonight


 
It wont be a late one so I will be back on here later:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> My hair didn't turn out but I am not a hair person so if I try to fix it it will just get worse.. So it is staying as it is. I miss my side fringe haha!


 

What were you doing to it Cilla?
I think Im gonna bring a bag of ice so hope it fit in jens freezer

Pasta salad is all made(by Sophie:lol2


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> bath lol
> 
> ooo congrats
> 
> *duh tom i will be here*


 
Dont be talking about us while we are gone:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

The courier picked up the last baby duprasi at 12.50


----------



## Shell195

Im off to get dressed now and then Im gonna wrap Mojo:gasp::lol2:
See you later Jen, Cilla, ditta and Ian:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Weekly I have a block fringe at the moment instead of a side but it's too long to do anything with so almost covers my eyes. I have a side pony tail which has s couple of messy curls in it. Nothing fancy 

I am walking to the station first time I've been out on my own


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Dont be talking about us while we are gone:whistling2:


sure :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

on my wayyyyy jen:lol2:


----------



## temerist

thank god i bought my laptop with me, anyone on there way to jens anywhere near stockport???? car broke down, help me!!!!


----------



## temerist

waiting for AA, does anyone have jen, shell or dittas number


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> waiting for AA, does anyone have jen, shell or dittas number


cant help you there mate, hoping youve got there by now lol


----------



## feorag

pippainnit said:


> After a week from absolute hell, I've got a new job
> 
> My first day involves me dressing up at a children's medieval style banquet and visiting Margam Park and the deer there - I can't complain really!


Congratulations - sounds like it's gonna be loads of fun!


Shell195 said:


> The courier picked up the last baby duprasi at 12.50


Aw Shell - you're Duprasi baby-less! 


temerist said:


> waiting for AA, does anyone have jen, shell or dittas number


:gasp: What a shame Ian - it'll be too late now anyway, but I don't have their numbers!

Well as you'll guess I'm home - had a great day - rain stayed off until about 2:30 then showered and gailed, then fine and no wind, then showered and gailed and no wind - weird day.

Snakes behaved impeccably - in fact Monty ended up inside a soldier's shirt. At one stage he opened the shirt but couldn't get him out and then buttoned it up, but Monty had his head stuck out of the bottom of the shirt and I said "look at that soldier with his snake out, that's disgusting" and got rather disapproving looks from my co-volunteers :roll:

I just laughed and said there was a 20 year old girl inside my 60 year old body and that I was never gonna be old and boring! 
Eventually though the soldier had to go and so what could I do but 'take him round the back' and strip him! :lol2: Unfortunately, I couldn't quite manipulate Monty inside his t-shirt, so I only got his shirt off! :sad: 

I _*love* _my snake! :roll2: PMSL.

My friend Jane arrived just at the point when we were discussing the soldier having to strip to extricate Monty and she said it reminded her of what we used to get up to when we were young! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Congratulations - sounds like it's gonna be loads of fun!
> Aw Shell - you're Duprasi baby-less!
> :gasp: What a shame Ian - it'll be too late now anyway, but I don't have their numbers!
> 
> Well as you'll guess I'm home - had a great day - rain stayed off until about 2:30 then showered and gailed, then fine and no wind, then showered and gailed and no wind - weird day.
> 
> Snakes behaved impeccably - in fact Monty ended up inside a soldier's shirt. At one stage he opened the shirt but couldn't get him out and then buttoned it up, but Monty had his head stuck out of the bottom of the shirt and I said "look at that soldier with his snake out, that's disgusting" and got rather disapproving looks from my co-volunteers :roll:
> 
> I just laughed and said there was a 20 year old girl inside my 60 year old body and that I was never gonna be old and boring!
> Eventually though the soldier had to go and so what could I do but 'take him round the back' and strip him! :lol2: Unfortunately, I couldn't quite manipulate Monty inside his t-shirt, so I only got his shirt off! :sad:
> 
> I _*love* _my snake! :roll2: PMSL.
> 
> My friend Jane arrived just at the point when we were discussing the soldier having to strip to extricate Monty and she said it reminded her of what we used to get up to when we were young! :lol2:


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA:lol2:
how are the boys? cleaned my rats out today, my boys dont have produce more to clean than the girls:gasp:


----------



## feorag

We're getting there, but there's no question that Wee Jeemy is more relaxed about the big boys than Dougal, but I think age is playing a part there.

I asked barry to give them their Applaws this morning cos I was going out and told him to put a bowl on the top shelf and one on the floor beside the entrance to the tub for the little 'uns. He told me that Wee Jeemy went up onto the top shelf and share the dish with Angus and Dougal stuck his head and front feet out of the tube and shared the bowl with Hamish, so when it comes to food they're happy to share, but at least there hasn't been any real nastiness (that i've seen) so that's great! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> We're getting there, but there's no question that Wee Jeemy is more relaxed about the big boys than Dougal, but I think age is playing a part there.
> 
> I asked barry to give them their Applaws this morning cos I was going out and told him to put a bowl on the top shelf and one on the floor beside the entrance to the tub for the little 'uns. He told me that Wee Jeemy went up onto the top shelf and share the dish with Angus and Dougal stuck his head and front feet out of the tube and shared the bowl with Hamish, so when it comes to food they're happy to share, but at least there hasn't been any real nastiness (that i've seen) so that's great! :2thumb:


awww he just needs to come out of his fearful stage 
found another lump on lily , thats two now so if they keep growing so fast will be at the vets again before long


----------



## Cillah

I just left Jens but I have their numbers..


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I just left Jens but I have their numbers..


was ian still not there?


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> was ian still not there?


No


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> No


wow i hope hes not still waiting i bet hes boiled in a car!


----------



## temerist

at the bloody garage


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> at the bloody garage


 whats wrong with it?


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> found another lump on lily , thats two now so if they keep growing so fast will be at the vets again before long


Oh dear! Sorry to hear this!

Ian, so sorry you didn't get to the BBQ - what a shame!

Cilla, did you have a good time?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh dear! Sorry to hear this!
> 
> Ian, so sorry you didn't get to the BBQ - what a shame!
> 
> Cilla, did you have a good time?


thanks eileen...siouxies got a fair sized one so prob be down another two by the end of the year


----------



## feorag

Such a shame these wee critters didn't live a bit longer, isn't it?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Such a shame these wee critters didn't live a bit longer, isn't it?


sure is  and that they are so prone to lumps, does anyway


----------



## ditta

hey, baby dice and i are home, we had a wonderful time:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> hey, baby dice and i are home, we had a wonderful time:2thumb:


hey ditta


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> hey ditta


 
ian never arrived we missed him but managed to have a great time:2thumb:

baby dice not likey the sun so spent the day up steves t shirt, but once the sun went she was quite happy to play in the garden and be a little more sociable: victory:


hows your day been?


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> ian never arrived we missed him but managed to have a great time:2thumb:
> 
> baby dice not likey the sun so spent the day up steves t shirt, but once the sun went she was quite happy to play in the garden and be a little more sociable: victory:
> 
> 
> hows your day been?


yeah if you read back he was in the garage not so long ago..poor ian lol
awwww babydice is a right character lol
im ok , bit p'ed off im boiling and one of my rats now has two lumps not just one


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Congratulations - sounds like it's gonna be loads of fun!
> Aw Shell - you're Duprasi baby-less!
> :gasp: What a shame Ian - it'll be too late now anyway, but I don't have their numbers!
> 
> Well as you'll guess I'm home - had a great day - rain stayed off until about 2:30 then showered and gailed, then fine and no wind, then showered and gailed and no wind - weird day.
> 
> Snakes behaved impeccably - in fact Monty ended up inside a soldier's shirt. At one stage he opened the shirt but couldn't get him out and then buttoned it up, but Monty had his head stuck out of the bottom of the shirt and I said "look at that soldier with his snake out, that's disgusting" and got rather disapproving looks from my co-volunteers :roll:
> 
> I just laughed and said there was a 20 year old girl inside my 60 year old body and that I was never gonna be old and boring!
> Eventually though the soldier had to go and so what could I do but 'take him round the back' and strip him! :lol2: Unfortunately, I couldn't quite manipulate Monty inside his t-shirt, so I only got his shirt off! :sad:
> 
> I _*love* _my snake! :roll2: PMSL.
> 
> My friend Jane arrived just at the point when we were discussing the soldier having to strip to extricate Monty and she said it reminded her of what we used to get up to when we were young! :lol2:


 sounds like you had some fun eileen as for your co-volunteers some people have no sense off humour and need to remove those long hard stick keeping them standing striaght.

i'm in with a crying kitten he wants to get out even though he has never been allowed out :bash: doing my head in

diana and her sister have gone to a birthday party and i feel abit funny so didn't want to go don't know if its the heat or if i#'m coming down with something


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Oh dear! Sorry to hear this!
> 
> Ian, so sorry you didn't get to the BBQ - what a shame!
> 
> Cilla, did you have a good time?



I did! Everyone was great and I got to hold Mojo and Dice :gasp:


----------



## ditta

oh no sorry to hear that jamie, you having a bad time arnt you


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> oh no sorry to hear that jamie, you having a bad time arnt you


i am ditta  thats two with lumps now, im not a fan of having them removed , siouxie was ill a fair while after her op plus shes got another , they just come back  gonna let them enjoy life while thye do and when its time have them pts , obv beforethey suffer


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> i am ditta  thats two with lumps now, im not a fan of having them removed , siouxie was ill a fair while after her op plus shes got another , they just come back  gonna let them enjoy life while thye do and when its time have them pts , obv beforethey suffer


 
sending hugs jamie


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, we are back home and have just sorted the animals. We had a great time too and Steve was delighted he spent so much time with his Princess Dice:2thumb:

My feet are killing me as I am not used to wearing any heels:lol2:
Ive now got no makeup and my PJ`s on 
Sorry about the ratty Jaime hopefully it wont turn nasty.
Eileen you definately are me as I would have been hysterically laughing too :roll2:


----------



## tomwilson

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm stir fry, i wish i could e-mail you guys the smell of this stuff :mf_dribble:

i'm sorry about the ratties jaime


----------



## ditta

cilla nearly went home with dice as dices claws stuck in cilla's hair and we couldnt peel her off:lol2:

really cool to meet you and martin:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

hey shell:2thumb:


----------



## Alex

Evening peeps. MORE car trouble, stupid :censor: that hit my car, the other day. Now i have found it damaged the wiring to my rear wiper, and the tubing. Now i cant use the washer on my rear window :devil: managed to re-wire the wiper though.

On a plus note i went to the garage to look at getting a newer car. Now i just need a way to raise £2,500 in a couple days :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening peeps. MORE car trouble, stupid :censor: that hit my car, the other day. Now i have found it damaged the wiring to my rear wiper, and the tubing. Now i cant use the washer on my rear window :devil: managed to re-wire the wiper though.
> 
> On a plus note i went to the garage to look at getting a newer car. Now i just need a way to raise £2,500 in a couple days :lol2:


 whore your self out?


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> cilla nearly went home with dice as dices claws stuck in cilla's hair and we couldnt peel her off:lol2:
> 
> really cool to meet you and martin:2thumb:


I don't mind! She was so cute and cuddly .

I had never even seen a skunk before so it was pretty exciting 

It was great meeting you as well


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> sending hugs jamie


thanks ditta 


Shell195 said:


> Evening all, we are back home and have just sorted the animals. We had a great time too and Steve was delighted he spent so much time with his Princess Dice:2thumb:
> 
> My feet are killing me as I am not used to wearing any heels:lol2:
> Ive now got no makeup and my PJ`s on
> Sorry about the ratty Jaime hopefully it wont turn nasty.
> Eileen you definately are me as I would have been hysterically laughing too :roll2:


well siouxie has had hers a while and its slow growing , shes still her crazy self. 
lilys gone from having one barely there one to two pea sized ones under the nipple in about 2-3 weeks so im fairly concerned 


tomwilson said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm stir fry, i wish i could e-mail you guys the smell of this stuff :mf_dribble:
> 
> i'm sorry about the ratties jaime


thanks tom


Alex said:


> Evening peeps. MORE car trouble, stupid :censor: that hit my car, the other day. Now i have found it damaged the wiring to my rear wiper, and the tubing. Now i cant use the washer on my rear window :devil: managed to re-wire the wiper though.
> 
> On a plus note i went to the garage to look at getting a newer car. Now i just need a way to raise £2,500 in a couple days :lol2:


god your not having a good time with that car


----------



## Shell195

Cilla we loved meeting you and Martin too:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Cilla we loved meeting you and Martin too:flrt:


Awwh thank you 

It was nice meeting you too. I hope we were ohkay company. Martin was tired and I'm really shy :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Awwh thank you
> 
> It was nice meeting you too. I hope we were ohkay company. Martin was tired and I'm really shy :blush:


 
You wernt shy once we chatted a bit and you were both good company:no1: You are a very pretty girl


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> You wernt shy once we chatted a bit and you were both good company:no1: You are a very pretty girl


Thank you. That's a really kind thing to say .

It was a really fun day. I can't wait until the NW meet up now


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Thank you. That's a really kind thing to say .
> 
> It was a really fun day. I can't wait until the NW meet up now


 
It wasnt kind it is true:2thumb:
When we meet on the beach you can meet my daughter whos 21 and 3 of my dogs


----------



## tomwilson

hope no-one forgotten about forby because the next meet ups not for off


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hope no-one forgotten about forby because the next meet ups not for off


 

:gasp: Of course not:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> It wasnt kind it is true:2thumb:
> When we meet on the beach you can meet my daughter whos 21 and 3 of my dogs


I would love to! From seeing her post on your Facebook wall (I'm not a stalker!) She looks very pretty :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> hope no-one forgotten about forby because the next meet ups not for off


I just said I was excited about it : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I would love to! From seeing her post on your Facebook wall (I'm not a stalker!) She looks very pretty :2thumb:
> 
> 
> *Shes also very loud, but very nice*:lol2: *You are allowed to look at facebook thats what its for: victory:*
> 
> 
> 
> I just said I was excited about it : victory:


Silly Tom:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I would love to! From seeing her post on your Facebook wall (I'm not a stalker!) She looks very pretty :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I just said I was excited about it : victory:


 i know we cross posted lol. 

shell please say she doesn't talk like she types though


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i know we cross posted lol.
> 
> shell please say she doesn't talk like she types though


:lol2: No she doesnt:roll2:


----------



## Cillah

True Shell. Most things happen on my Facebook when I am asleep though. Because most of them are Australian. .

I took my hair out and I think it looks so nice curly and out.I wish I had naturally curly hair. But if I did I would probably want it straight.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: No she doesnt:roll2:


 cool reading that was alot of pressure on the brain :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp: its one month to the day


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> True Shell. Most things happen on my Facebook when I am asleep though. Because most of them are Australian. .
> 
> I took my hair out and I think it looks so nice curly and out.I wish I had naturally curly hair. But if I did I would probably want it straight.


 
I only look at my facebook if someone posts something or tags me:blush:
People always want the opposite hair to what they have:lol2:
You have lovely blonde hair though that many people would kill for


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: its one month to the day


 
I thought it was a weekday:gasp: We need to make sure everybody can come on the arranged day


----------



## Cillah

I thought it was on like.. A Tuesday! If it is a weekend Martin and I can't come as Martin has work =o


----------



## ami_j

im sooooo boiled...might have an ice bath lol


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I only look at my facebook if someone posts something or tags me:blush:
> People always want the opposite hair to what they have:lol2:
> You have lovely blonde hair though that many people would kill for


I'm a bit addicted to it :blush:

You're so kind  Thank you =D


Martin is sleeping next to me with his legs up. Like his knees up. His feet are still on the bed? If that makes sense. Anyway it looks so uncomfy! How can someone sleep like that :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I thought it was a weekday:gasp: We need to make sure everybody can come on the arranged day





Cillah said:


> I thought it was on like.. A Tuesday! If it is a weekend Martin and I can't come as Martin has work =o


 its on tuesday 10th of august


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> whore your self out?


It has been contemplated..... :lol2:


ami_j said:


> thanks ditta
> 
> well siouxie has had hers a while and its slow growing , shes still her crazy self.
> lilys gone from having one barely there one to two pea sized ones under the nipple in about 2-3 weeks so im fairly concerned
> 
> thanks tom
> 
> god your not having a good time with that car


Nope, well not recently. Engine is sound though, 15 years old. 50,000 on the clock genuine miles. Not a bad little runner really. My dad did come out to the garage with me a littlewhile ago, and we managed to join a slightly larger peice of tubing to the broken peices making one joined peice so its all good now 

I am, probably going to sell it. Then use the money i make to buy a slightly newer corsa. And progress like that.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> its on tuesday 10th of august


 
Thankgod for that, I can make that day :no1:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> It has been contemplated..... :lol2:
> 
> 
> Nope, well not recently. Engine is sound though, 15 years old. 50,000 on the clock genuine miles. Not a bad little runner really. My dad did come out to the garage with me a littlewhile ago, and we managed to join a slightly larger peice of tubing to the broken peices making one joined peice so its all good now
> 
> I am, probably going to sell it. Then use the money i make to buy a slightly newer corsa. And progress like that.


sounds good


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I'm a bit addicted to it :blush:
> 
> You're so kind  Thank you =D
> 
> 
> *Martin is sleeping next to me with his legs up. Like his knees up. His feet are still on the bed? If that makes sense. Anyway it looks so uncomfy! How can someone sleep like that* :gasp:


 

Is he on his back? Doesnt he snore when he sleeps like that:lol2:I elbow Steve if he snores as it drives me mad:devil:


----------



## Shell195

Cilla have you seen this 2 glass tank i use for mice free leeds 
Arent you getting rats off Neil?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Cilla have you seen this 2 glass tank i use for mice free leeds
> Arent you getting rats off Neil?


I am and I haven't seen it! I will look now .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I am and I haven't seen it! I will look now .


 
Duprasi houses:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Duprasi houses:whistling2:


Yes! After seeing Mojo I fell in love even more .

I asked if he could deliver the 3ft one with the rats . I feel guilty though as we dint have a renovation day yet :/


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Is he on his back? Doesnt he snore when he sleeps like that:lol2:I elbow Steve if he snores as it drives me mad:devil:


I missed this as I am on mobile now. But yes he is on his back and is snoring. I usually just kick him if he gets too loud. He's a heavy sleeper so it doesn't wake him. Just shuts him up


----------



## ami_j

i bet jen was thrilled to meet mojo


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I missed this as I am on mobile now. But yes he is on his back and is snoring. I usually just kick him if he gets too loud. He's a heavy sleeper so it doesn't wake him. Just shuts him up


 
*Sounds like Steve*:lol2:



ami_j said:


> i bet jen was thrilled to meet mojo


 
She seemed to be and he had a huge fab house already for him:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

i snore on my back diana always wakes me up so i stop but she hogs the bed


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> *Sounds like Steve*:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She seemed to be and he had a huge fab house already for him:no1:


 what did gary say


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i snore on my back diana always wakes me up so i stop but she hogs the bed


 
Our dogs and cats hog the bed:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> what did gary say


 

I dont think he actually knows properly yet although he did a double take when he saw the carrier:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I dont think he actually knows properly yet although he did a double take when he saw the carrier:lol2:


 lol i'm sure he'll find out sooner or later


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> *Sounds like Steve*:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She seemed to be and he had a huge fab house already for him:no1:


:2thumb:


tomwilson said:


> what did gary say


lol i was thinking that too


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me as I never got much sleep last night as it was soooooooo hot

Night x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me as I never got much sleep last night as it was soooooooo hot
> 
> Night x


night shell


----------



## Amalthea

Just a quick hi and bye.... Friends that are staying over are using the computer room and heading to bed in a minute *lol*

I am so sorry you got stuck, Ian!!! I thought you had my number..... Didn't I send it with the address??  We missed ya!!! 

Had a great day and have had a proper play with Mojo now that things have quieted down. Gary's already won over by him *giggles*


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp: dianas come home drunk, she doesn't drink :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Just a quick hi and bye.... Friends that are staying over are using the computer room and heading to bed in a minute *lol*
> 
> I am so sorry you got stuck, Ian!!! I thought you had my number..... Didn't I send it with the address??  We missed ya!!!
> 
> Had a great day and have had a proper play with Mojo now that things have quieted down. Gary's already won over by him *giggles*


wooo glad it went well hun


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just a quick hi and bye.... Friends that are staying over are using the computer room and heading to bed in a minute *lol*
> 
> I am so sorry you got stuck, Ian!!! I thought you had my number..... Didn't I send it with the address??  We missed ya!!!
> 
> Had a great day and have had a proper play with Mojo now that things have quieted down. Gary's already won over by him *giggles*


 glad you had a good one. and that garry likes mojo, forbys on tuesday 10th of august, only a month away


----------



## tomwilson

no collin tonight


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> no collin tonight


not yet lol i reckon he willbe along


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> sounds like you had some fun eileen as for your co-volunteers some people have no sense off humour and need to remove those long hard stick keeping them standing striaght.


I think they might have _liked_ to have chatted like that, but just couldn't - they're the same age as me, but you wouldn't think it if you met them. They're much more serious than I am! :lol2:

I'm just a natural flirt and even though I'm too old now, I forget that I am you see and just behave the way I've always done!


ami_j said:


> i am ditta  thats two with lumps now, im not a fan of having them removed , siouxie was ill a fair while after her op plus shes got another , they just come back  gonna let them enjoy life while thye do and when its time have them pts , obv beforethey suffer


To be honest Jaime if I found a lump on any animal of mine that was over half its expected lifespan I wouldn't operate on it either! I think the stress of the operation can speed up the growth. 


Cillah said:


> I missed this as I am on mobile now. But yes he is on his back and is snoring. I usually just kick him if he gets too loud. He's a heavy sleeper so it doesn't wake him. Just shuts him up


:lol2: I have that problem with Barry - he likes to sleep on his back and then he snores, although over the last 5 years or so he's started snoring on his side too, but not as bad. If we're 'spooning' and I'm behind him when he starts snoring I knee him up the bum :lol: and if I've got my back to him I kick him! 


tomwilson said:


> no collin tonight


It's early yet Tom - he'll probably appear soon.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I think they might have _liked_ to have chatted like that, but just couldn't - they're the same age as me, but you wouldn't think it if you met them. They're much more serious than I am! :lol2:
> 
> I'm just a natural flirt and even though I'm too old now, I forget that I am you see and just behave the way I've always done!
> To be honest Jaime if I found a lump on any animal of mine that was over half its expected lifespan I wouldn't operate on it either! I think the stress of the operation can speed up the growth.
> :lol2: I have that problem with Barry - he likes to sleep on his back and then he snores, although over the last 5 years or so he's started snoring on his side too, but not as bad. If we're 'spooning' and I'm behind him when he starts snoring I knee him up the bum :lol: and if I've got my back to him I kick him!
> It's early yet Tom - he'll probably appear soon.


well lily is about 18-19 months now 
siouxie was only 8 months when she got her first


----------



## feorag

That is young, although there is a propencity for tumours in rats (or some lines?) though, so maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I think they might have _liked_ to have chatted like that, but just couldn't - they're the same age as me, but you wouldn't think it if you met them. They're much more serious than I am! :lol2:
> 
> I'm just a natural flirt and even though I'm too old now, I forget that I am you see and just behave the way I've always done!
> 
> It's early yet Tom - he'll probably appear soon.


a friend of mine always says flirting means nothing it just another way of communication and is a good ice breaker, and i agree doesn't always mean your trying it on with the other person. but not many people understand this which is where i think the trouble lies

lol only to col could this be called early, i wonder if he sleeps


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That is young, although there is a propencity for tumours in rats (or some lines?) though, so maybe that makes a difference?


they didnt have a good start....and the ones i got from the place i got them have been prone to absesses


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> a friend of mine always says flirting means nothing it just another way of communication and is a good ice breaker, and i agree doesn't always mean your trying it on with the other person. but not many people understand this which is where i think the trouble lies


I would agree totally with your friend. Flirting is a kind of communication and it certainly doesn't necessarly mean you're trying to cop off with someone cos you're flirting! My God, I couldn't be bothered nowadays! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> they didnt have a good start....and the ones i got from the place i got them have been prone to absesses


Hmm.. that's a shame!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I would agree totally with your friend. Flirting is a kind of communication and it certainly doesn't necessarly mean you're trying to cop off with someone cos you're flirting! My God, I couldn't be bothered nowadays! :lol2:
> 
> Hmm.. that's a shame!


yeah they were rescued , when i went i could only get four out


----------



## feorag

They were the lucky ones then, weren't they poor things!

Well I'm off to bed. didn't go until 1:50 last night and yet I still couldn't get to sleep! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> They were the lucky ones then, weren't they poor things!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed. didn't go until 1:50 last night and yet I still couldn't get to sleep! :roll:


well three ofthem are dead  but they were treated like royalty while i had them 
night eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Thank you. That's a really kind thing to say .
> 
> It was a really fun day. *I can't wait until the NW meet up now*


Thats cos you want to meet us boys isn't it Cillah? Me & Tom will make up for Ian's no-show :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Duprasi houses:whistling2:


I have a 2 foot glass fish tank with black metal fitting lid for sale if anyone is interested, £25 : victory:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats cos you want to meet us boys isn't it Cillah? Me & Tom will make up for Ian's no-show :lol2:


That's exactly it . I've met Tom before though .


----------



## Cillah

Cleaning out the cages and having fun mixing different things for their food . I love cleaning day :0.

Annnnd I have a 3ft tank coming to me. When the rats come. I am worried Neil will think I am time wasting as I haven't taken the rats yet but the landlord has been horrid with setting a date :0.

And I am hoping to hear back from a job application this week .


----------



## benjo

first post on this thread, hi all! this is our tabby boy called Squibb. got him when my brothers female cat had a 1 night stand with the local and as far as im aware, squibb along with 2 of his sisters had to be helped out during birth, plus hes the only boy out of 7 cats. so i stole him


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Josh woke us up at 7.30 for a wee so Steve let him out and brought me a cup of tea back to bed,the next time I looked it was 10.30:gasp: It was the best sleep ever:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I went to bed at 1:30 last night and managed to get straight off TFFT!!!

Woke up at 5:00, then went back to sleep and woke up at 11:00am :gasp:

Glad everyone enjoyed their day yesterday, as did I.

Not sure what we are doing today, but probably going to the garden centre cos Ellie is desperate to show her mum and dad the big slide! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!!  Just getting ready to go see Eclipse!! 

Picture of me and Mojo  (ignore the entirely weird me)










And Mojo by himself (Gary's holding him)


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I have a 2 foot glass fish tank with black metal fitting lid for sale if anyone is interested, £25 : victory:


i am but not allowed yet :sad:



Cillah said:


> And I am hoping to hear back from a job application this week .


 good luck cilla whats it for


feorag said:


> I went to bed at 1:30 last night and managed to get straight off TFFT!!!
> 
> Woke up at 5:00, then went back to sleep and woke up at 11:00am :gasp:


 lol same thing happened to me, but when i got up at 5 diana wasn't there so i thought it must have been about 9 thinking she'd begetting ready for work but then she came in and i asked what time it was she said 5 so i went the loo and then back to bed :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody!!  Just getting ready to go see Eclipse!!
> 
> Picture of me and Mojo  (ignore the entirely weird me)
> 
> image
> 
> And Mojo by himself (Gary's holding him)
> image


 aww he's very cute, they look like hamsters crossed with gerbils, has he been humping the tank furnature yet:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary said he looked like a Russian hamster *lol*

And no humping yet  He's trying to set a false sense of security  Then he'll show his true colors *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Just at a call centre Tom. Nothing special, haha.

Martin came home with a bunch of pretty roses for me .

Oh and that girl died the day she got a tattoo. Apparently it got infected and she got some bad thing they never expected as it was rare and she died.

Cute photos Jen


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Just at a call centre Tom. Nothing special, haha.
> 
> Martin came home with a bunch of pretty roses for me .
> 
> Oh and that girl died the day she got a tattoo. Apparently it got infected and she got some bad thing they never expected as it was rare and she died.
> 
> Cute photos Jen


 thats sweet

so sad about the girl though


----------



## Shell195

Awww Mojo looks very happy:no1: When Mojo grows into a big boy he wont look anything like a dwarf hammy:lol2:
Im cleaning my 3 out today which will please them as they get all excited about new things:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I have just been introduced to Ben and Jerry's. Yummmm .

Also I had fun making my food mix for everyone today. Added a lot in and was hoping they'd like it..










I guess they did, haha .

He wouldn't stop and I had no idea how he kept pushing it in!


----------



## Shell195

Aww bless him, his pouches are huge:lol2:

Sophie has added you to facebook but shes out now so hasnt been on


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have just been introduced to Ben and Jerry's. Yummmm .
> 
> Also I had fun making my food mix for everyone today. Added a lot in and was hoping they'd like it..
> 
> image
> 
> I guess they did, haha .
> 
> He wouldn't stop and I had no idea how he kept pushing it in!


lol bless him
theres a few vids on youtube with hamsters pouching CRAZY amounts


----------



## Shell195

It is very quiet on here tonight........................................


----------



## Amalthea

Steph is still here, so not staying on chatting much *lol* Chilling in front of the tv relaxing!! *lol*

Gary did smile a bit when he was holding Mojo, so he's won over 

Have you seen that video of the baby dwarf hammy eating broccoli?? SOOOOO cute!


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Aww bless him, his pouches are huge:lol2:
> 
> Sophie has added you to facebook but shes out now so hasnt been on


He was huge! I had to remind him that his cheeks were already full enough :whistling2:

She did write on my wall 


And it is quiet tonight. I am just about to get Dippy out and am secretly sulking because watching something on Boxers makes me miss my Boxer Wynston I had from when I was one or two to about thirteen. He was amazing. I was so horrid to him as a kid and he's just lick me :lol2:

So now I want..










I love boxers. They have big drooly cheeks and are hypo puppies for life :lol2:.

Another dog to add to the never ending list seemingly. Which is easy to do when I am not allowed them at this house anyway. :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Steph is still here, so not staying on chatting much *lol* Chilling in front of the tv relaxing!! *lol*
> 
> Gary did smile a bit when he was holding Mojo, so he's won over
> 
> Have you seen that video of the baby dwarf hammy eating broccoli?? SOOOOO cute!


the robo one? YES
:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

its been quiet all day


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> its been quiet all day


Did you see my picture of Charlie :whistling2:?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Did you see my picture of Charlie :whistling2:?


 i did he was very cute with his chubby chops


----------



## Shell195

I feel sick as Ive had vege pizza and ate to much:lol2:


Cute boxer puppy photo:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I feel sick as Ive had vege pizza and ate to much:lol2:
> 
> 
> Cute boxer puppy photo:flrt:


 we had more of my stir fry mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> we had more of my stir fry mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 
Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Alex

Evening peoples


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Evening peoples


 

Evening Alex, its like a ghost town tonight


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Evening Alex, its like a ghost town tonight


 Hmm i see. Where is everyone?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening peoples


hey alex


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I feel sick as Ive had vege pizza and ate to much:lol2:
> 
> 
> Cute boxer puppy photo:flrt:


Vege pizza is one of my favourites : victory:


We had pie and hash browns for dinner. Because we are oh so healthy :lol2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hey alex


 Hey Jai. How are you?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Hey Jai. How are you?


ok ta ^^ what about u?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Vege pizza is one of my favourites : victory:
> 
> 
> We had pie and hash browns for dinner. Because we are oh so healthy :lol2:


 
A bit like me and the pizza :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had Hettie hog out to check over and she was licking my toes and biting my flipflops so I removed her before she bit me:lol2:
Not before she self annointed though, I wonder if she was trying to tell me something:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just had Hettie hog out to check over and she was licking my toes and biting my flipflops so I removed her before she bit me:lol2:
> Not before she self annointed though, I wonder if she was trying to tell me something:lol2:


awww bless her...the self annointing thing is so funny to watch


----------



## Cillah

Hettie hog has a fetish.. =o


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awww bless her...the self annointing thing is so funny to watch


 
I dont know how they get in those positions:lol2:

I put a flyimg saucer wheel in with the rats to see what they thought of it, after they stared at it for ages looking horrified they have now made it into a bed:lol2: So much for being used for exercise


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Hettie hog has a fetish.. =o


 

For smelly feet:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Had a good day watching my BF drift today


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Had a good day watching my BF drift today
> image


 
Cool. did you not have a go Gina?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I dont know how they get in those positions:lol2:
> 
> I put a flyimg saucer wheel in with the rats to see what they thought of it, after they stared at it for ages looking horrified they have now made it into a bed:lol2: So much for being used for exercise


i debated buying my rats a wheel, one of the big mesh ones on a stand , but knowing them it would be a huge waste of money , they are happy just lounging about:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i debated buying my rats a wheel, one of the big mesh ones on a stand , but knowing them it would be a huge waste of money , they are happy just lounging about:lol2:


 
They sound like mine, they are soooooooooooo lazy:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Cool. did you not have a go Gina?


50/60 MPH sideways with 6 other cars.... no thanks lol!
brother did though!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> They sound like mine, they are soooooooooooo lazy:lol2:


tell me about it!


freekygeeky said:


> 50/60 MPH sideways with 6 other cars.... no thanks lol!
> brother did though!


id love to drift


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> tell me about it!
> 
> id love to drift


too much of a baby! (i am)


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> too much of a baby! (i am)


id easily crash lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Are you feeling better now?


 i do i think its just the heat upsetting my insides :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody!!  Just getting ready to go see Eclipse!!
> 
> Picture of me and Mojo  (ignore the entirely weird me)
> 
> image
> 
> And Mojo by himself (Gary's holding him)
> image


Aw he looks gorgeous Jen! My friend Roz took Mollie to see Eclipse tonight, so she was well made up! They both enjoyed it. When Roz brought her back and came in for a coffee she said that Skye looked just like the wolves! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I put a flyimg saucer wheel in with the rats to see what they thought of it, after they stared at it for ages looking horrified they have now made it into a bed:lol2: So much for being used for exercise


I bought my boys a wheel and I never saw them go in it - ever! So I took it out!

Shirley and I took the girls to the garden centre and the 2 blokes at home watching the Grand Prix and the football. Couldn't be *rsed to spend the day with 2 guys with faces like smacked *rses! :roll:

Then came home and had a lush bath, made tea and then did my nails and Ellie's and Shirley's! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

got my first infarction! for swearin!! think ive done fairly well to only get my first now to be honest, clean slate for 4 years, not too bad :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> got my first infarction! for swearin!! think ive done fairly well to only get my first now to be honest, clean slate for 4 years, not too bad :lol2:


welcome to the club :lol2: in all seriousness mine was for summat stupid...


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> got my first infarction! for swearin!! think ive done fairly well to only get my first now to be honest, clean slate for 4 years, not too bad :lol2:


 where did you swear


----------



## feorag

That's what I was gonna ask, I see people swearing outside of 18+ all the time?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That's what I was gonna ask, I see people swearing outside of 18+ all the time?


most times ppl get away with it, depends if it gets reported or which mod sees it i expect


----------



## Alex

feorag said:


> That's what I was gonna ask, I see people swearing outside of 18+ all the time?


If its language thats innapropriate, someone will hit the report post button. The moderators will look into it. If its enough to warrant an infraction then one is issued. Keep doing it, and a ban is issued.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> most times ppl get away with it, depends if it gets reported or which mod sees it i expect


 i always mask my swear words like fook or sh*te although i had an altered C-bomb deleted once but no infraction:?


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i always mask my swear words like fook or sh*te although i had an altered C-bomb deleted once but no infraction:?


 Just use the :censor: lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i always mask my swear words like fook or sh*te although i had an altered C-bomb deleted once but no infraction:?


lol c bomb if you direct it at someone it can get you a ban


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol c bomb if you direct it at someone it can get you a ban


 it was directed at a man in a story who cut the head of a grass snake with a spade, after calling someone to come collect it, who was on his way


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Just use the :censor: lol


 thats no fun i like peiople to know what word is used not what word they find appropriate :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> it was directed at a man in a story who cut the head of a grass snake with a spade, after calling someone to come collect it, who was on his way


no i mean like forum members lol


tomwilson said:


> thats no fun i like peiople to know what word is used not what word they find appropriate :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> thats no fun i like peiople to know what word is used not what word they find appropriate :lol2:


 Put the first letter then the :censor: then the last.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> no i mean like forum members lol
> 
> :lol2:


 i know was just explianing its context, i wasn't happy it had been removed to be honest think it was very appt for the man in question


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i know was just explianing its context, i wasn't happy it had been removed to be honest think it was very appt for the man in question


it was but sometimes you can do the right thing and be wrong.....


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> where did you swear





feorag said:


> That's what I was gonna ask, I see people swearing outside of 18+ all the time?


i said that this was a F***ed up forum for havin a rip raoul moat thread in the off topic section :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> it was but sometimes you can do the right thing and be wrong.....


 guess so i'm not a fan of the C-bomb to be honest


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i said that this was a F***ed up forum for havin a rip raoul moat thread in the off topic section :gasp:


 must say i thought that wasn't on, but the guy who started the thread was the same guy who wanted people to petition against a mosque in his home town so not really surprised


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i said that this was a F***ed up forum for havin a rip raoul moat thread in the off topic section :gasp:


troof


tomwilson said:


> guess so i'm not a fan of the C-bomb to be honest


lol me eitheronly for reallllllllllllllllllllllllllly bad circumstances


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> must say i thought that wasn't on, but the guy who started the thread was the same guy who wanted people to petition against a mosque in his home town so not really surprised


 
hes only about 16 if that


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes only about 16 if that


 i know, i think hes a little turd


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> got my first infarction! for swearin!! think ive done fairly well to only get my first now to be honest, clean slate for 4 years, not too bad :lol2:


I've had 4 infractions in total so far - 1 for calling Rory a w**ker & the others for arguing with Fenwoman 
:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i knew it was him heres the thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/491515-your-support-needed.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> welcome to the club :lol2: in all seriousness mine was for summat stupid...


Yours was for something sooo funny hun, well worth it IMO. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I've had 4 infractions in total so far - 1 for calling Rory a w**ker & the others for arguing with Fenwoman
> :lol2:


hey coll not seen you for a few days :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hey coll not seen you for a few days :lol2:


Cos you werent online last night :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Cos you werent online last night :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 i was but i was in bed with my beloved by the time you got on here :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i was but i was in bed with my beloved by the time you got on here :lol2:


Ah right, I did wonder why you'd disappeared early


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I've had 4 infractions in total so far - 1 for calling Rory a w**ker & the others for arguing with Fenwoman
> :lol2:


only three for arguing with fw? lol



Zoo-Man said:


> Yours was for something sooo funny hun, well worth it IMO. :2thumb:


it was immature and silly.....lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, I did wonder why you'd disappeared early


 what you been up to man


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> i know, i think hes a little turd


that made me chuckle

colin! hows clark?

i want my very own baby lollie but dit say no


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> only three for arguing with fw? lol
> 
> 
> it was immature and silly.....lol


 did yours have something to do with a person ending in 2 by anychance?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> only three for arguing with fw? lol
> 
> 
> it was immature and silly.....lol


Yep, only 3 for arguing with Fenny! See, I'm a good boy! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Your infraction was for a hilarious but harshly-punished reason : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> what you been up to man


Not much at all mate, boring!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> did yours have something to do with a person ending in 2 by anychance?


huu?


Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, only 3 for arguing with Fenny! See, I'm a good boy! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Your infraction was for a hilarious but harshly-punished reason : victory:


were u only caught three times? lol 
i do agree it was harsh to get warned for it when there was no proof...but there we go lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> that made me chuckle
> 
> colin! hows clark?
> 
> i want my very own baby lollie but dit say no


Hey hun. Clark is as ok as he will ever be we think. The hospital told him they wont operate on his vocal chords as they are worried it will cause more harm than good & his voice would be even worse. So he is having speech therapy in the hope of exercising his vocal chords to loosen them up a bit & hopefully he will have more of an audible voice than the whisper he has now. 

Ditta is just like Clark - mean!!! :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> huu?
> 
> were u only caught three times? lol
> i do agree it was harsh to get warned for it when there was no proof...but there we go lol


Dunno hun, I guess someone must have reported my posts & the mods kicked arse & closed the threads :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Dunno hun, I guess someone must have reported my posts & the mods kicked arse & closed the threads :lol2:


loooool
i think someone reported me, specially as there were other things worse with names on that were left!!!!! lol


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i said that this was a F***ed up forum for havin a rip raoul moat thread in the off topic section :gasp:


Well I have to say I'd have said exactly the same!

I think it's totally inappropriate to have an RIP thread for someone like that! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well I have to say I'd have said exactly the same!
> 
> I think it's totally inappropriate to have an RIP thread for someone like that! :bash:


i was disgusted to see it tbh , what the hell goes through someones mind to post a thread like that


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> huu?


a certian women quoted in your sig, you could just tell me so i'm not guessing :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> that made me chuckle
> i'm a funny man :roll2:
> 
> colin! hows clark?
> 
> i want my very own baby lollie but dit say no





Zoo-Man said:


> Ditta is just like Clark - mean!!! :devil: :lol2:


 diana says no to me too but for 2200 pound a peice i'd be mean and say no to both of you as well :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> a certian women quoted in your sig, you could just tell me so i'm not guessing :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diana says no to me too but for 2200 pound a peice i'd be mean and say no to both of you as well :lol2:


ooo no , not got in a row with her


----------



## Zoo-Man

Me, Clark & Clark's mum went up to Beacon Fell Country Park this afternoon with my 3 dogs. It was lovely. We took a little picnic too.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ooo no , not got in a row with her


 :lol2: you must be the only one she rows over everything and anything


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Me, Clark & Clark's mum went up to Beacon Fell Country Park this afternoon with my 3 dogs. It was lovely. We took a little picnic too.


 that sounds nice glad you enjoyed it


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ooo no , not got in a row with her


 ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo was it a thread about she-who-can't-be-named :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo was it a thread about she-who-can't-be-named :lol2:


Nope, wasn't that either! Jaime was asking for advice on kitchen cleaning products.....

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Me, Clark & Clark's mum went up to Beacon Fell Country Park this afternoon with my 3 dogs. It was lovely. We took a little picnic too.


awww that soundslovely 


tomwilson said:


> :lol2: you must be the only one she rows over everything and anything


lol i dont indulge her...


Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, wasn't that either! Jaime was asking for advice on kitchen cleaning products.....
> 
> :lol2:


yup thats all it was


----------



## Zoo-Man

Yes, Beacon Fell was great. Daisy the Boston Terrier had the daft idea to try to cross a cattle grid instead of the path like the rest of us, so she had to be rescued :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, Beacon Fell was great. Daisy the Boston Terrier had the daft idea to try to cross a cattle grid instead of the path like the rest of us, so she had to be rescued :lol2:


 :roll2:did she fall in to it, poor little dear


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, Beacon Fell was great. Daisy the Boston Terrier had the daft idea to try to cross a cattle grid instead of the path like the rest of us, so she had to be rescued :lol2:


dogs are bloody daft at times :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

jaime will you trade a bunny with me?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :roll2:did she fall in to it, poor little dear


She went trotting over it, got a few steps on to it, then slipped, tumbled & rolled, struggled up & rolled again, then just slumped there waiting to be lifted off it :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> jaime will you trade a bunny with me?


wut? lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wheres everyone gone too?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Wheres everyone gone too?


dno lol im still here bud :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Wheres everyone gone too?


i went the loo and diana stole the pc :devil:



ami_j said:


> wut? lol


a bunny on happy pets :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i went the loo and diana stole the pc :devil:
> 
> 
> a bunny on happy pets :lol2:


um im sure ive got a spare female one


----------



## _jake_

So this is where you all skivved off to! ¬_¬


----------



## ami_j

tom you can have a jackalope 
snowy pin 4456


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> um im sure ive got a spare female one


 either do you what do you want back


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> either do you what do you want back


what ya got?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> what ya got?


 2 girls and a boy


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> 2 girls and a boy


your ok tom , running outta room on there as it s lol 
have a gift


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> your ok tom , running outta room on there as it s lol
> have a gift


 thank you :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> thank you :2thumb:


np , prob got other stuff u can have/i can breed you


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> np , prob got other stuff u can have/i can breed you


 i'm ok for now just having a mess about with different ones but all my bunnys are related and i can't buy any, how do i get the bunny


----------



## Alex

Wow! I'm bored.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Wow! I'm bored.


 have a :censor: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm ok for now just having a mess about with different ones but all my bunnys are related and i can't buy any, how do i get the bunny


you used to be able to get them on the feeds you cant now , you either have to trade for them or buy them with facebook cash lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> you used to be able to get them on the feeds you cant now , you either have to trade for them or buy them with facebook cash lol


 i got a free buny and a jackolope but i can nly breed them 2 as all the babies are related :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Wow! I'm bored.


you could make yourself less bored by taking pics of Nirvana for me :lol2: how is she ? she still got an attitude?


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> have a :censor: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Already have.


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> you could make yourself less bored by taking pics of Nirvana for me :lol2: how is she ? she still got an attitude?


 A bit, she's not too bad now though.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> you could make yourself less bored by taking pics of Nirvana for me :lol2: how is she ? she still got an attitude?


 how do i accept the one from you?


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i got a free buny and a jackolope but i can nly breed them 2 as all the babies are related :lol2:


i will have to breed you some bunnys...u better take em tho lol 

go to your trader tom its in there type in the name then the pin


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i will have to breed you some bunnys...u better take em tho lol
> 
> go to your trader tom its in there type in the name then the pin


 what name and pin i'm really confussed sorry?


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> have a :censor: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:C 
TMI alex :lol2:


Alex said:


> A bit, she's not too bad now though.


awww bless her


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> what name and pin i'm really confussed sorry?


omg tom lol 
right i left u a name and a pin on the thread

snowy the pin is 4456


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> :C
> TMI alex :lol2:
> 
> awww bless her


You chose what that word could mean. :lol2:

I know :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> You chose what that word could mean. :lol2:
> 
> I know :flrt:


well you were gone a while so guessed the toilet option:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> tom you can have a jackalope
> snowy pin 4456


 we cross posted, sorry i'm a bit simple at times :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> we cross posted, sorry i'm a bit simple at times :lol2:


tis ok :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> tis ok :lol2:


 lookis like we've beaten col, i'm sure he'll apear now


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> well you were gone a while so guessed the toilet option:whistling2:


 We will keep it as that one. I fell asleep for a bit lol.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> We will keep it as that one. I fell asleep for a bit lol.


awww lol now im leaning towardsthe other option if you were tired :lol2:
i kno im sick and im sorry :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lookis like we've beaten col, i'm sure he'll apear now


Im still here Tom haha


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im still here Tom haha


 lol post and he shall apear, i'm getting tired now, watching nevermind the buzcocks its briliant


----------



## ami_j

right i need sleep , night boys


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> right i need sleep , night boys


 i'm off to night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

Night guys! Are you still on Alex?


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Night guys! Are you still on Alex?


 Yeah, i'm still here.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Yeah, i'm still here.


Cool. So what is the Reviewer tab in your posts? ETA I just read it when I clicked the tab


----------



## Zoo-Man

Right, thats me done in, Im off to bed. Goodnight Alex, tonights winner! : victory:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Cool. So what is the Reviewer tab in your posts? ETA I just read it when I clicked the tab


 If you submit 20 reviews in the comparison shopping tab, you get to be an official reviewer. As the service progresses over the next few months, official reviewers get to try products/equipment from sellers, and then publish reviews. Quite good really


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Right, thats me done in, Im off to bed. Goodnight Alex, tonights winner! : victory:


 Night : victory:


----------



## ami_j

well this has got to be the first time ive been the first on :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> well this has got to be the first time ive been the first on :lol2:


 probably, what you doing up


----------



## Shell195

Here Jaimie :no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

Some more photos of the drifting for you ami_j
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1-norfolk-arena-11-07-2010-a.html#post6618230


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> well this has got to be the first time ive been the first on :lol2:


I was on first, but hadn't really anything to say and there wasn't anything said that I'd missed that I wanted to comment on, so I went and got my breakfast! :grin1:

We're off out in a minute, going to the shopping outlet for a shoppy day (no surprise there when my daughter-in-law is involved :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

GOOD MORNING!

I was up before as well but no one had posted today so I was waiting for people to come on.. And I got breakfast and said good morning to all of the fuzzbutts :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

lots of people this morning how is everyone


----------



## Cillah

Nervous because I am just about to call up a recruitment agency about a random job online.. And I hate talking to people I don't know because I have an accent. Plus I don't even know what this job is for other than checkout. :blush:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I was on first, but hadn't really anything to say and there wasn't anything said that I'd missed that I wanted to comment on, so I went and got my breakfast! :grin1:
> 
> We're off out in a minute, going to the shopping outlet for a shoppy day (no surprise there when my daughter-in-law is involved :lol2:


:lol2: sounds like fun not sure what im doing , sure it involves cleaning though *sigh*


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> lots of people this morning how is everyone


tired , got woke up and had to run down two flights of stairs to get the door :devil:


Cillah said:


> Nervous because I am just about to call up a recruitment agency about a random job online.. And I hate talking to people I don't know because I have an accent. Plus I don't even know what this job is for other than checkout. :blush:


awwww you will be fine hun  fingers crossed for you


----------



## Cillah

I just have to go there with my passport and bank details and I think I would get the job.

But.. Martin just said we probably won't be able to get to Rochdale at 9:30am as no busses or trains will be running


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I just have to go there with my passport and bank details and I think I would get the job.
> 
> But.. Martin just said we probably won't be able to get to Rochdale at 9:30am as no busses or trains will be running


 taxi? good luck anyway.

ami i hope it was worth opening the door


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> taxi? good luck anyway.
> 
> ami i hope it was worth opening the door


yeah was something for my mum
well i will be off so she can have the comp lol shes going out though so will prob jump on then lol


----------



## tomwilson

i'm leaving for work soon :bash:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> taxi? good luck anyway.
> 
> ami i hope it was worth opening the door


Don't really have the money to waste on a taxi that far :blush:

But I just looked at train times and it is only half an hour away. I used to drive that distance for work in Australia. There are early trains as well. Hopefully we can go. It's a dodgy boring job with min wage but it's money : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Miaow


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Miaow


 Afternoon


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Miaow


hey col 


Alex said:


> Afternoon


hey alex


----------



## Shell195

How is everyone today?


----------



## ditta

afternoon all, i am officially tired tired tired, i got to sleep at 8am ths morning after tossing and turning all night. im turning into baby dice and being nocturnal!!!!! although baby dice slept all night:lol2:

coffybeans head is growing fur again shell, shes looking even more gorgeous

jamie i just wee'd myself a little remembering that kitchen thread:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> afternoon all, i am officially tired tired tired, i got to sleep at 8am ths morning after tossing and turning all night. im turning into baby dice and being nocturnal!!!!! although baby dice slept all night:lol2:
> 
> *coffybeans head is growing fur again shell, shes looking even more gorgeous*
> 
> jamie i just wee'd myself a little remembering that kitchen thread:lol2::lol2:


 
I can stop making the wig then:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I can stop making the wig then:whistling2:


 
:lol2: yeah put the wig on hold shell:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

It has been so quiet on here today =0.

I've been so bored today. I've been looking up a lot of random animal information years in advance. Haha. Now just looking at pictures. Not obsessed or anything!

I have no pets that are awake during the day so I need to fill the void, lol!


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> It has been so quiet on here today =0.
> 
> I've been so bored today. I've been looking up a lot of random animal information years in advance. Haha. Now just looking at pictures. Not obsessed or anything!
> 
> I have no pets that are awake during the day so I need to fill the void, lol!


 you need to become nocturnal like me and baby dice cillah:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> you need to become nocturnal like me and baby dice cillah:lol2:


I used to stay up really late but after I moved here and recovered from jetlag.. I've just been going to bed early. I'm weak!

Oh I am going to send you a PM in a second Ditta


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I used to stay up really late but after I moved here and recovered from jetlag.. I've just been going to bed early. I'm weak!
> 
> Oh I am going to send you a PM in a second Ditta


 

ooooooo cant wait......how exciting....cat gets loads of pm's most days and i never get any


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> ooooooo cant wait......how exciting....cat gets loads of pm's most days and i never get any


Well now you have one :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Well now you have one :2thumb:


 have replied:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

hows online then


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> afternoon all, i am officially tired tired tired, i got to sleep at 8am ths morning after tossing and turning all night. im turning into baby dice and being nocturnal!!!!! although baby dice slept all night:lol2:
> 
> coffybeans head is growing fur again shell, shes looking even more gorgeous
> 
> jamie i just wee'd myself a little remembering that kitchen thread:lol2::lol2:


lol im glad it made you laugh ^^ 
i will pm you too seeing as you like them


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hows online then


How has the hammy rehoming gone ?


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> hows online then


Its okay.

Im only messing mate lol. How are you?


----------



## ditta

how popular am i???:flrt:i have had three pm's:notworthy:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Its okay.


lol i do that occasionally usually catch my self though lol, 

who's online then

better alex :Na_Na_Na_Na:

cilla- home searxh for hamsters doesn't seem to be going anywhere unfortunately


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> lol i do that occasionally usually catch my self though lol,
> 
> who's online then
> 
> better alex :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> cilla- home searxh for hamsters doesn't seem to be going anywhere unfortunately


 
:lol2: im sorry mate 

how are you?


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> how popular am i???:flrt:i have had three pm's:notworthy:


You are popular :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> cilla- home searxh for hamsters doesn't seem to be going anywhere unfortunately


That's so sad. They are so cute though!


----------



## Alex

Keep your thread bumped up Tom, people will be along : victory: they just have to see it at the right opertunity.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> :lol2: im sorry mate
> 
> how are you?


 no worries, bit frustrated with work but otherwise ok:2thumb:


Cillah said:


> That's so sad. They are so cute though!


 they are, but no one seems to be interested


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> how popular am i???:flrt:i have had three pm's:notworthy:


vvvv popular ^^


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> no worries, bit frustrated with work but otherwise ok:2thumb:
> 
> they are, but no one seems to be interested


 
you need to put them up as a designer breed and charge more for them, they will fly out:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> you need to put them up as a designer breed and charge more for them, they will fly out:whistling2:


:lol2: 
call em a rare colour tom, with all the creams , cinnys, black etc in shops a golden will be a novelty :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> call em a rare colour tom, with all the creams , cinnys, black etc in shops a golden will be a novelty :lol2:


 :lol2: super golden hams


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: super golden hams


Or add in some sob story. If something being rare doesn't attract people. Pulling on their heartstrings does :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> you need to become nocturnal like me and baby dice cillah:lol2:


I think I'm becoming nocturnal too! :lol2: 

I've always been a night person, never been much of a morning person ever, but lately finding I can't get to sleep at night and then can't wake up at all in the morning :bash:


ditta said:


> how popular am i???:flrt:i have had three pm's:notworthy:


:lol2::lol2:You've got 4 now


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> I think I'm becoming nocturnal too! :lol2:
> 
> I've always been a night person, never been much of a morning person ever, but lately finding I can't get to sleep at night and then can't wake up at all in the morning :bash::lol2::lol2:*You've got 4 now*


8 and counting actually:lol2:


eta......9 now


----------



## feorag

Bloody computer posted the message and I hadn't finished yet!

Had a lovely day shopping at Royal Quays, got a few bargains at M&S, a lovely cardigan to put away for shirley for Christmas at Bench for a fiver, cos they're closing down and everything was cheap, cheap, cheap!! 

Treated Barry to a new shirt cos of selling one of his favourites on ebay! :roll2: PMSL!!!

Came home and got the girls to fill a big dish of water with some fresh peas so that the ratties could go pea fishing and then they had a bit play with them on the floor.

Elise has been to hospital today for the amnio test - said it went OK, but she was a bit cramped so was going home to rest up. Now we have to wait a few days for the results, so everyone cross their fingers for her please! 

Now about to have tea. 

Oh yes and my friend phoned from Aberdeen (the one whose mother died earlier this year) to say she's coming down on Thursday and lookigng for a bed overnight - so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## Cillah

Martin asked me if I wanted dinner. I said *YES *as I am so hungry. This was like twenty minutes ago and nothing is happening :gasp:.

Can someone answer my question on the rodent thread. Pleaaaase :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Martin asked me if I wanted dinner. I said *YES *as I am so hungry. This was like twenty minutes ago and nothing is happening :gasp:.
> 
> Can someone answer my question on the rodent thread. Pleaaaase :2thumb:


done


----------



## Shell195

Fingers crossed for Elise


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed for Elise [URL="http://pygmyhogsuk.forumandco.com/users/2315/45/69/38/smiles/74325.gif"]image[/URL]


 seconded


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> seconded


 thirded


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> thirded


Fourthed


----------



## ditta

right chicken butty for me with drumsticks on the side....plenty of salt and coke to wash them down......yummuuummmmmmyyyyyyy:mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> right chicken butty for me with drumsticks on the side....plenty of salt and coke to wash them down......yummuuummmmmmyyyyyyy:mf_dribble:


 
And a greasy keyboard for afters:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> right chicken butty for me with drumsticks on the side....plenty of salt and coke to wash them down......yummuuummmmmmyyyyyyy:mf_dribble:


Oh don't talk about food. Martin won't even turn the oven on until he finishes the level he is on!

And when I say I will do it (Because I am hungry) He always tells me off because he is almost finishes. :whip:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Oh don't talk about food. Martin won't even turn the oven on until he finishes the level he is on!
> 
> And when I say I will do it (Because I am hungry) He always tells me off because he is almost finishes. :whip:


 
Put your foot down Cilla he needs teaching a lesson:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Oh don't talk about food. Martin won't even turn the oven on until he finishes the level he is on!
> 
> And when I say I will do it (Because I am hungry) He always tells me off because he is almost finishes. :whip:


 sounds a bit like me :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> sounds a bit like me :lol2:


Well to be honest I do say I am going to turn it on because I know he won't let me and it will hurry him up. :lol2:

But dear god. I could eat a horse!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Fourthed


fifthed


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Put your foot down Cilla he needs teaching a lesson:bash:


Success. He turned it on..

Now to wait until he actually puts something in there :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Well to be honest I do say I am going to turn it on because I know he won't let me and it will hurry him up. :lol2:
> 
> But dear god. I could eat a horse!


 me and diana are as bad as each other really but diana cooks more than me, i need to be in the mood but i'll cook a proper meal where as diana will mostly raid the freezer, so it balances i think


----------



## freekygeeky

Some cat help needed please ladies..

As you know Ginger is getting older, and getting somewhat incontinent. So has started to use the litter tray which he has NEVER done. The other day he was doing a poo, i stood near by ready to pick it up/cover it before he stood in it..(he always does). And he was straining ever so hard and doing a very quite but very upsetting cry. The poo had blood in it (i guess from straining) and was very hard. I left it be, and kept a very close eye on him. Just now he did a poo and did the same thing, cried, no blood, but a soft poo. Why is he in so much pain?
vets i think, but would love to have some idea before we go.


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> me and diana are as bad as each other really but diana cooks more than me, i need to be in the mood but i'll cook a proper meal where as diana will mostly raid the freezer, so it balances i think


We usually take turns unless one is tired.. But we just raid the freezer. I wish I knew how to cook proper but I don't! I guess it stems from not knowing what to buy when I shop. :blush:

I've put on a lot of weight since I got here because of that :lol2:


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> Some cat help needed please ladies..
> 
> As you know Ginger is getting older, and getting somewhat incontinent. So has started to use the litter tray which he has NEVER done. The other day he was doing a poo, i stood near by ready to pick it up/cover it before he stood in it..(he always does). And he was straining ever so hard and doing a very quite but very upsetting cry. The poo had blood in it (i guess from straining) and was very hard. I left it be, and kept a very close eye on him. Just now he did a poo and did the same thing, cried, no blood, but a soft poo. Why is he in so much pain?
> vets i think, but would love to have some idea before we go.


 
cant help gina but thanks for that description, dogs now eating my chicken butty:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> We usually take turns unless one is tired.. But we just raid the freezer. I wish I knew how to cook proper but I don't! I guess it stems from not knowing what to buy when I shop. :blush:
> 
> I've put on a lot of weight since I got here because of that :lol2:


 stir frys, and stews are great and really easy


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> cant help gina but thanks for that description, dogs now eating my chicken butty:lol2:


haha


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> stir frys, and stews are great and really easy


Martin's mum bought us a slow cooker but I don't even know what to put in a stew :blush:.


----------



## ditta

my pm's seem to have dried up:gasp:


----------



## ditta

oh shell did you get cats piccy last night???


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Martin's mum bought us a slow cooker but I don't even know what to put in a stew :blush:.


 potatoes mostly add some carrots, onions, peas (tinned is fine) add cubes of meat which ever you want pour in water, then i throw alsorts of seasoning in there garlic, ground chilli, oxo cubes,basil, rosmary, oregano, what ever you like and just leave it in there and it lasts for days as well :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

I now have a Dennis sucking my neck:flrt:


Gina could he have always done this but you never knew as he went outside?



Cilla slow cookers are great, doesnt it have a recipe idea booklet in it?


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> potatoes mostly add some carrots, onions, peas (tinned is fine) add cubes of meat which ever you want pour in water, then i throw alsorts of seasoning in there garlic, ground chilli, oxo cubes,basil, rosmary, oregano, what ever you like and just leave it in there and it lasts for days as well :mf_dribble:


Sounds easy enough. I might have to make one next shopping trip. My mum would make some with some kind of meat that would melt after being in. I think it was pork. I forget though =/



Shell195 said:


> Cilla slow cookers are great doesnt it have a recipe idea booklet in it?


I haven't opened it yet :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina could he have always done this but you never knew as he went outside?


yup he could of done, is it common for some cats to strain a little to much, and theer for cry(quietly) a tiny bit?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Sounds easy enough. I might have to make one next shopping trip. My mum would make some with some kind of meat that would melt after being in. I think it was pork. I forget though =/
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't opened it yet :blush:


 

Slow cooker recipes

All our slow cooker recipes indexed on one page


----------



## ditta

im having a feast lolly now:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Slow cooker recipes
> 
> All our slow cooker recipes indexed on one page


Looking at them now. Making me so much more hungry :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Looking at them now. Making me so much more hungry :lol2:


 
They are so easy to use, make it the night before and leave it cooking on low all night and the next day you will have a scrummy meal with little effort


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> They are so easy to use, make it the night before and leave it cooking on low all night and the next day you will have a scrummy meal with little effort


 
my slow cooker is at the gym again, hence my tea-making:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> im having a feast lolly now:lol2:


ooo just had a magnum yumyy


ditta said:


> my slow cooker is at the gym again, hence my tea-making:lol2:


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:lol2:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> ooo just had a magnum yumyy
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:lol2:


 feasts all the way for me or fab lollies:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> my slow cooker is at the gym again, hence my tea-making:lol2:


 
:lol2: Forgot to say Cat looks fab in her pics:no1: Ive replied on her facebook


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> They are so easy to use, make it the night before and leave it cooking on low all night and the next day you will have a scrummy meal with little effort


I think I will. Martin just informed me you can't get pumpkin this time of year. I'm shocked.

What vegetables are good other than sweet potato, potato, carrot and onion ?


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I think I will. Martin just informed me you can't get pumpkin this time of year. I'm shocked.
> 
> What vegetables are good other than sweet potato, potato, carrot and onion ?


 butternut squash


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I think I will. Martin just informed me you can't get pumpkin this time of year. I'm shocked.
> 
> What vegetables are good other than sweet potato, potato, carrot and onion ?


swede or turnip


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I think I will. Martin just informed me you can't get pumpkin this time of year. I'm shocked.
> 
> What vegetables are good other than sweet potato, potato, carrot and onion ?


 parsnip, swede, turnip, cellary goes well in stews


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Forgot to say Cat looks fab in her pics:no1: Ive replied on her facebook


 did u get her tongue stud one


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ooo just had a magnum yumyy
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:lol2:


 i'm gonna have a twister


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> butternut squash


 
Mmmm I forgot this one


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> did u get her tongue stud one


 

:gasp: Yes, I said it must be like having a gob full of marbles:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> parsnip, swede, turnip, cellary goes well in stews


 

I cant use celery my oh hates it:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm gonna have a twister


theres some haribo in the kitchen too....


----------



## Cillah

I don't know any of the things you said Tom and I don't know what butternut squash is either!

I found this recipe..

# 1 tb vegetable oil 
# 1 1/2 lb pork loin roast boneless; cubed, 1 
# 3 md carrot; 1/4 inch slices 
# 1 md onion; chopped
# 2 c parsnips; 1/2 inch cubes 
# 1 1/2 c butternut squash; 1 inch cubes 
# 4 c chicken broth
# 1 ts dried sage
# 3/4 ts thyme leaves
# 1/2 ts salt 
# 1/2 ts pepper
# 3 tb flour 
# 3 tb butter 


But I want peeled tomatoes, potato, sweet potato in it instead of parsnips and butternut squash. But i don't know how much I should put in. Is it all trial and error?


----------



## Cillah

Hold on in Australia it is called butternut pumpkin. I LOVE IT :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I don't know any of the things you said Tom and I don't know what butternut squash is either!
> 
> I found this recipe..
> 
> # 1 tb vegetable oil
> # 1 1/2 lb pork loin roast boneless; cubed, 1
> # 3 md carrot; 1/4 inch slices
> # 1 md onion; chopped
> # 2 c parsnips; 1/2 inch cubes
> # 1 1/2 c butternut squash; 1 inch cubes
> # 4 c chicken broth
> # 1 ts dried sage
> # 3/4 ts thyme leaves
> # 1/2 ts salt
> # 1/2 ts pepper
> # 3 tb flour
> # 3 tb butter
> 
> 
> But I want peeled tomatoes, potato, sweet potato in it instead of parsnips and butternut squash. But i don't know how much I should put in. Is it all trial and error?


 
if you like lots of one thing put it in it done to your taste


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Hold on in Australia it is called butternut pumpkin. I LOVE IT :lol2:


 yeah its part of the sqash family just like pumpkin:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> yeah its part of the sqash family just like pumpkin:lol2:


Martin hates it so I have to put it seperatly and then put it into the stew. I don't know if it will work :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> What vegetables are good other than sweet potato, potato, carrot and onion ?


Leeks! :mf_dribble: I love leeks! They're delicious slow fried too! Or in dumplings!

Ditta - my Barry loves Feasts too! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Leeks! :mf_dribble: I love leeks! They're delicious slow fried too! Or in dumplings!
> 
> Ditta - my Barry loves Feasts too! :2thumb:


 barry has good taste:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

What's a Feast =o?


----------



## freekygeeky

Simba tired after using his ''blanket''


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> What's a Feast =o?


 its a ice lolly type thingy with choc ice cream and a scrummy choc centre all on a stick:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I always change recipes to suit everyones taste:mf_dribble:


----------



## Cillah

I don't eat any of those odd vegetables. They might be nice but I wouldn't know! Plus Martin doesn't like them.

So the stew is going to be pork, tomato, carrot, sweet potato, potato, onion, butternut squash and all of the stock, herbs, flour, vege oil stuff it needs. Going to make it sometime this week. Hope it turns out


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> its a ice lolly type thingy with choc ice cream and a scrummy choc centre all on a stick:lol2:


Yum! That sounds really nice :2thumb:

I am such a foreigner :blush:


----------



## Alex

ditta said:


> its a ice lolly type thingy with choc ice cream and a scrummy choc centre all on a stick:lol2:


 Never heard of it before either. :blush:


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> Simba tired after using his ''blanket''
> 
> image


hes not grown out of his little habit then lol


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I don't eat any of those odd vegetables. They might be nice but I wouldn't know! Plus Martin doesn't like them.
> 
> So the stew is going to be pork, tomato, carrot, sweet potato, potato, onion, butternut squash and all of the stock, herbs, flour, vege oil stuff it needs. Going to make it sometime this week. Hope it turns out


 
It will be delicious Im sure, also have a look in the box and find the booklet as they usually have recipes in there


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> hes not grown out of his little habit then lol


nop does it more often lol! he now asks for his blanket, and i give it to him... its more organised now lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hes not grown out of his *dirty* little habit then lol


 
:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Alex said:


> Never heard of it before either. :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> What's a Feast =o?


 

Made by Walls, A feast ice cream consists of three layers. The outside is a thin, milk chocolate shell - this also has pieces of biscuit mixed in with it. Inside the chocolate biscuit layer, is a thick layer of chocolate ice cream, and then finally, inside the center of the ice cream, is a slab of milk chocolate. 
You can also get a mint version, which is basically the same thing, but the chocolate ice cream is replaced with mint ice cream.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Made by Walls, A feast ice cream consists of three layers. The outside is a thin, milk chocolate shell - this also has pieces of biscuit mixed in with it. Inside the chocolate biscuit layer, is a thick layer of chocolate ice cream, and then finally, inside the center of the ice cream, is a slab of milk chocolate.
> You can also get a mint version, which is basically the same thing, but the chocolate ice cream is replaced with mint ice cream.
> 
> image


 
thats wat i said:blush:and i posted a piccy


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> thats wat i said:blush:


 
I copied and pasted it and have now added a photo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I copied and pasted it and have now added a photo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 was my description not good enough:bash:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> was my description not good enough:bash:


I dunno as I dont eat them:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I cant use celery my oh hates it:lol2:


 diana doesn't like it either but my meat stew is seperate so i get some :mf_dribble:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I dunno as I dont eat them:lol2:


 why on earth not??????????


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> why on earth not??????????


 
Not a huge fan of icecream:lol2:


----------



## Alex

Thanks ditta, I will have to get some now to try : victory:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/546331-rats-help-2.html#post6621296


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Not a huge fan of icecream:lol2:


 i neeeeeeeeeeeed dennis:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Alex

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/546331-rats-help-2.html#post6621296


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i neeeeeeeeeeeed dennis:flrt::flrt:


 
Hands off hes mine:Na_Na_Na_Na: You need Colin then I can come and steal him:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> But I want peeled tomatoes, potato, sweet potato in it instead of parsnips and butternut squash. But i don't know how much I should put in. Is it all trial and error?


Cilla, you just put in what you like to eat in whatever portions you like - I just put anything that's in the cupboard!


ditta said:


> barry has good taste:flrt:


He married me - of course he has! :roll2: PMSL 


Alex said:


> Never heard of it before either. :blush:


Not heard of a Feast? They've been around for 30 years!!!

In 1984 when we were on the west coast of Scotland on holiday, Barry had one every morning for his breakfast! :gasp: He sent the children to the local shop which was just across the road from our chalet to buy one for him!!


----------



## Cillah

Feast do look yummy . I might try one . Add it to the list of stuff to try .


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Cilla, you just put in what you like to eat in whatever portions you like - I just put anything that's in the cupboard!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I have a vision of catfood, jam and various other concoctions
> in your stew:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

freekygeeky said:


> nop does it more often lol! he now asks for his blanket, and i give it to him... its more organised now lol


heheheh


Alex said:


> Thanks ditta, I will have to get some now to try : victory:


they are nice alex , i used to have them at the park or when the icecream man came round


----------



## feorag

If you like chocolate, you can't not like Feasts - my Barry isn't as much of a chocoholic as me, and yet he loves them!

That rat thread is unbelievable!! :bash:

Is the OP a child??? Does anyone know?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If you like chocolate, you can't not like Feasts - my Barry isn't as much of a chocoholic as me, and yet he loves them!
> 
> That rat thread is unbelievable!! :bash:
> 
> Is the OP a child??? Does anyone know?


 
She reminds me of the kid from Malaysia with the kitten:bash:


----------



## Alex

feorag said:


> If you like chocolate, you can't not like Feasts - my Barry isn't as much of a chocoholic as me, and yet he loves them!
> 
> That rat thread is unbelievable!! :bash:
> 
> Is the OP a child??? Does anyone know?


 I'm not sure, the strange thing is, as all that was going on the OP put a thread in the fish section http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/546338-my-gold-fish-died.html#post6621222 :devil:


----------



## freekygeeky

ami_j said:


> hes not grown out of his little habit then lol





Alex said:


> I'm not sure, the strange thing is, as all that was going on the OP put a thread in the fish section http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/546338-my-gold-fish-died.html#post6621222 :devil:




all their threads have been like this, he/she is a troll


----------



## tomwilson

cilla you should be able to get one at forby but i should add horrifficly over priced one


----------



## Cillah

It's frustrating but I can never reply to those kind of threads. Never know what to say =/


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> cilla you should be able to get one at forby but i should add horrifficly over priced one


That's ohkay. Martin will pay :lol2:.

Plus even the expensive chocolate and stuff here is a lot cheaper than in Australia. So it'll feel like home. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I'm not sure, the strange thing is, as all that was going on the OP put a thread in the fish section http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/546338-my-gold-fish-died.html#post6621222 :devil:


i replied to the idiot lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i replied to the idiot lol


 I see. : victory:

Look in the fish one, at the pic someone put up.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I see. : victory:
> 
> Look in the fish one, at the pic someone put up.


haha i saw , i posted in there too


----------



## ditta

right can everyone press their report button and lets get this gonk removed before they become a regular and then we stuck with it!!!!!

agreed???


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> right can everyone press their report button and lets get this gonk removed before they become a regular and then we stuck with it!!!!!
> 
> agreed???


did it AGES ago  lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> haha i saw , i posted in there too


Same.


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> did it AGES ago  lol


 well done gina:no1::no1:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i replied to the idiot lol


 me too


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Same.


hehe i posted again...hmmm whats the betting i get told off for calling her an idiot


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hehe i posted again...hmmm whats the betting i get told off for calling her an idiot


Pretty high but the way she is acting. Like ugh, what makes people want to act like that? I just don't understand why someone would want to act like an annoying.. Well yeah :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Pretty high but the way she is acting. Like ugh, what makes people want to act like that? I just don't understand why someone would want to act like an annoying.. Well yeah :whistling2:


:lol2: it makes me laugh anyway cos i put it in her quote


----------



## Lee2211

Sorry for the random post, but how do I report her?


----------



## ditta

Lee2211 said:


> Sorry for the random post, but how do I report her?


 on the top of her post in the right hand corner there is a traffic sign, click that


----------



## tomwilson

Lee2211 said:


> Sorry for the random post, but how do I report her?


 see the traffic sighn looking thing in the comment box top left corner click that


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> see the traffic sighn looking thing in the comment box top left corner click that


 left????? i put right!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Lee2211

Consider her reported :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> left????? i put right!!!!!!!:lol2:


You're right : victory:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> left????? i put right!!!!!!!:lol2:


hehe ditta did you see i sig edited her 


seen this guys....so tempted to put sarcy answers :lol2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/546345-how-do-i-breed-rabbits.html


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> left????? i put right!!!!!!!:lol2:


:lol2: its even worse than that though!

i put right, took a look at my right had to see if it was right, and said no and changed it to left reasuring myself with my left hand :lol2: 

so dim some times:bash:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hehe ditta did you see i sig edited her
> 
> 
> seen this guys....so tempted to put sarcy answers :lol2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/546345-how-do-i-breed-rabbits.html


Yep, i almost did. Don't want an infraction though.


----------



## tomwilson

well they seem to be gone now think we all fell for it and jumped in the trolls net


----------



## tomwilson

in one day she has asked what snake she should buy, how to put up pictures, found a stray snake in her house, got a royal python had a rat die, made a stupid thread about a non-existant gold fish and tried to breed her bunny wabbits :bash:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> in one day she has asked what snake she should buy, how to put up pictures, found a stray snake in her house, got a royal python had a rat die, made a stupid thread about a non-existant gold fish and tried to breed her bunny wabbits :bash:


shes been busy lol 
HAHA i love jakes answer


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> shes been busy lol
> HAHA i love jakes answer


 in deed it was a bit epic imo.
oh yeah and she just got back from holiday all this is the first thing i would do after getting back home:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh oh oh i got some new dresses at the weekend! wanna seeeeeE?


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh oh oh i got some new dresses at the weekend! wanna seeeeeE?


 do we get a choice :whistling2:

just joking post away


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> in deed it was a bit epic imo.
> oh yeah and she just got back from holiday all this is the first thing i would do after getting back home:bash:


lol what a trollllllll 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh oh oh i got some new dresses at the weekend! wanna seeeeeE?


ok ^^


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> shes been busy lol
> HAHA i love jakes answer


I love it too:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

can't beleive that rip thread is still going


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I love it too:whistling2:


did you like my quote mod? hehe 
iwonder who will get their infraction first :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> do we get a choice :whistling2:
> 
> just joking post away


good job i know the whole white text trick lol

here ya go, this isnt new but was me on sat night, love the figure and legs, pity i have a face like the back end of a bus in this pic!!


this is my new zombie pony and pink teddybear dress/top...a small might i add!! hehe



and this is the bargain of the year, £5 in the sale, its a large and is a little tight but half an inch and itll be perfect! god knows how i can get in a small in one thing n not even get in a large in another!!


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> did you like my quote mod? hehe
> iwonder who will get their infraction first :whistling2:


I doo! I've only ever had one infraction and thats ran out now!:halo:
Can I join in the kitty talk???????:flrt:
I have a kitty, seee!


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> good job i know the whole white text trick lol
> 
> here ya go, this isnt new but was me on sat night, love the figure and legs, *pity i have a face like the back end of a bus in this pic!*!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=13508353&id=836100076image
> 
> this is my new zombie pony and pink teddybear dress/top...a small might i add!! hehe
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=13508353&id=836100076image
> 
> and this is the bargain of the year, £5 in the sale, its a large and is a little tight but half an inch and itll be perfect! god knows how i can get in a small in one thing n not even get in a large in another!!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=13508353&id=836100076image


dont be silly you :whip:
a zombie pony dress...never heard of that beforel lol thats cool


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

how long do infarctions last?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I doo! I've only ever had one infraction and thats ran out now!:halo:
> Can I join in the kitty talk???????:flrt:
> I have a kitty, seee!
> 
> image


lol what did you get that for?
awww shes cute, no wonder shes trouble , little naughty tortie


----------



## feorag

Lovely dresses Cat and that last one doesn't half make yer boobs noticeable! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> good job i know the whole white text trick lol
> 
> here ya go, this isnt new but was me on sat night, love the figure and legs, pity i have a face like the back end of a bus in this pic!!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=13508353&id=836100076image
> 
> this is my new zombie pony and pink teddybear dress/top...a small might i add!! hehe
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=13508353&id=836100076image
> 
> and this is the bargain of the year, £5 in the sale, its a large and is a little tight but half an inch and itll be perfect! god knows how i can get in a small in one thing n not even get in a large in another!!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=13508353&id=836100076image


I knooooow yooou:gasp: I swear you picked up a leopard gecko from me before: victory:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how long do infarctions last?


3 months i think


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> lol what did you get that for?
> awww shes cute, no wonder shes trouble , little naughty tortie


Running naked in the town centre.... ohhh RFUK infraction, my bad:whistling2:
Swearing, im a bad boy:mf_dribble:
She is very naughty but never fails to sleep at the end of my bed everynight and bite Kias' ears when she isn't watching:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> I knooooow yooou:gasp: I swear you picked up a leopard gecko from me before: victory:


where abouts do you live? probably was me :lol2:

thanks eileen, i like showin ma boobs off hehe


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> good job i know the whole white text trick lol
> 
> here ya go, this isnt new but was me on sat night, love the figure and legs, pity i have a face like the back end of a bus in this pic!!
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs034.ash2/35074_10150213032210077_836100076_13508352_8226751_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> this is my new zombie pony and pink teddybear dress/top...a small might i add!! hehe
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs034.ash2/35074_10150213032215077_836100076_13508353_7699853_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> and this is the bargain of the year, £5 in the sale, its a large and is a little tight but half an inch and itll be perfect! god knows how i can get in a small in one thing n not even get in a large in another!!
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs074.snc4/35074_10150213032205077_836100076_13508351_1281792_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 bet you almost fell for it :lol2:
looking good, all th gym trips paying off, are you in a slimming group or just, doing it alone


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Running naked in the town centre.... ohhh RFUK infraction, my bad:whistling2:
> Swearing, im a bad boy:mf_dribble:
> She is very naughty but never fails to sleep at the end of my bed everynight and bite Kias' ears when she isn't watching:flrt:


have you ever actually been naked in your town centre? if you have we got something in common :whistling2:: victory:


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> where abouts do you live? probably was me :lol2:
> 
> thanks eileen, i like showin ma boobs off hehe


Bristol, I think you were a courier: victory:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have you ever actually been naked in your town centre? if you have we got something in common :whistling2:: victory:


Nope. I dont plan to either:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Running naked in the town centre.... ohhh RFUK infraction, my bad:whistling2:
> Swearing, im a bad boy:mf_dribble:
> She is very naughty but never fails to sleep at the end of my bed everynight and bite Kias' ears when she isn't watching:flrt:


you are a naughty boy lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Bristol, I think you were a courier: victory:
> 
> 
> Nope. I dont plan to either:lol2:


oh damn it, you should try it! its brilliant!!!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh damn it, you should try it! its brilliant!!!


 

Maybe you should do a naked courier run next:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> you are a naughty boy lol


Never say that to a teenage boy:blush::Na_Na_Na_Na:


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh damn it, you should try it! its brilliant!!!


I couldn't possibly. The poor blokes of Bristol will feel very self-concious:lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should do a naked courier run next:lol2:


now theres a thought! or we could have a naked bbq!!!



_jake_ said:


> Never say that to a teenage boy:blush::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I couldn't possibly. The poor blokes of Bristol will feel very self-concious:lol2::lol2:


:lol2: i felt very fat next to the skinny minnies doin it but i didnt care, goin round manchester naked on rollerblades on a friday night was very liberating!


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> now theres a thought! or we could have a naked bbq!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: i felt very fat next to the skinny minnies doin it but i didnt care, goin round manchester naked on rollerblades on a friday night was very liberating!


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: Naked in Manchester:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Never say that to a teenage boy:blush::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I couldn't possibly. The poor blokes of Bristol will feel very self-concious:lol2::lol2:


:lol2: dirty teenage boy


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: Naked in Manchester:gasp::gasp::gasp:


yes, i have photographic evidence too haha and a youtube video!!:gasp: its a lot less attractive in motion though trust me


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yes, i have photographic evidence too haha and a youtube video!!:gasp: its a lot less attractive in motion though trust me


Haha awww. I bet it wasn't that bad......:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Haha awww. I bet it wasn't that bad......:2thumb:


tennis balls in socks springs to mind


----------



## freekygeeky

My brothers first go as a passenger in Lewis car!
Currently looking for a sponsor if you know of anyone please do tell me!
Last car, screeching and smoking!


----------



## ditta

right after receiving my 27yes27pm's today, im all tired out so going to bed, thank you for making my day today you lot


and gorgeous wifey, are you coming to bed or perving on here???:lol2:

by the way darlin the more i look at your purple picture the more happy i am that you are with me:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

ditta said:


> right after receiving my 27yes27pm's today, im all tired out so going to bed, thank you for making my day today you lot
> 
> 
> and gorgeous wifey, are you coming to bed or perving on here???:lol2:
> 
> *by the way darlin the more i look at your purple picture the more happy i am that you are with me:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:*


Awwwwwwwwww. I would cry, but I can't let me manly rep slip now can I:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

how gorgeous is she:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

think i need a change of avatar now bit bored of grouch


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

aww thank baby, still think ive got a face like a box of frogs, but if you love me thats all that matters :flrt: love you babe x

night all x


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> aww thank baby, still think ive got a face like a box of frogs, but if you love me thats all that matters :flrt: love you babe x
> 
> night all x


 good night you two


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> right after receiving my 27yes27pm's today, im all tired out so going to bed, thank you for making my day today you lot
> 
> 
> and gorgeous wifey, are you coming to bed or perving on here???:lol2:
> 
> by the way darlin the more i look at your purple picture the more happy i am that you are with me:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


hehe np ditta how many were off me? 
AWWWW so sweet , i knew there was a good reason i voted you two as rfuks best couple 
night


----------



## tomwilson

so do we like the new avatar


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> so do we like the new avatar


why iron bru lol


----------



## Alex

4 days to go! Yes!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> hehe np ditta how many were off me?
> AWWWW so sweet , i knew there was a good reason i voted you two as rfuks best couple
> night


you voted us this time??

we got a vote? wow thanks :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> 4 days to go! Yes!!!


 what happens in 4 days


ami_j said:


> why iron bru lol


 i love iron bru :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> what happens in 4 days


Getting my new Xbox 360  Preordered it : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> 4 days to go! Yes!!!


tillll???


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you voted us this time??
> 
> we got a vote? wow thanks :flrt:


i did  can you believe i got THREE votes for friendliest member :|


tom cola is better lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> tillll???
> 
> i did  can you believe i got THREE votes for friendliest member :|
> 
> 
> tom cola is better lol


Anyone wanna hear some proper jeremy kyle stuffs?:gasp:

also I have decided that most of you aren't paedos so may let you add me on msn...... :lol:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> tillll???
> 
> i did  can you believe i got THREE votes for friendliest member :|
> 
> 
> tom cola is better lol


 nah colas cola, iron bru is the drink of the gods, and alex has cola now anyway :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Anyone wanna hear some proper jeremy kyle stuffs?:gasp:
> 
> also I have decided that most of you aren't paedos so may let you add me on msn...... :lol:


yeah lol 


tomwilson said:


> nah colas cola, iron bru is the drink of the gods, and alex has cola now anyway :lol2:


you fail 


ALEX FTW :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Anyone wanna hear some proper jeremy kyle stuffs?:gasp:
> 
> also I have decided that most of you aren't paedos so may let you add me on msn...... :lol:


 most :hmm:

i don't use it much anymore you can add me on fb if you wan't but i don't talk much on there, i'm mostly on here these days :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> yeah lol
> 
> you fail
> 
> 
> ALEX FTW :flrt:


Right basically. Older brother, gf pregnant. Someone just rang him telling him the she has apparenlty been errrring one of her friends. He's just ran with a broken foot without cruches with a spanner to his house.:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> most :hmm:
> 
> i don't use it much anymore you can add me on fb if you wan't but i don't talk much on there, i'm mostly on here these days :lol2:


FB is evil.:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Right basically. Older brother, gf pregnant. Someone just rang him telling him the she has apparenlty been errrring one of her friends. He's just ran with a broken foot without cruches with a spanner to his house.:flrt:


and they said romance is dead :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Right basically. Older brother, gf pregnant. Someone just rang him telling him the she has apparenlty been errrring one of her friends. He's just ran with a broken foot without cruches with a spanner to his house.:flrt:


 ok : victory: granada studios here you come :hmm:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> and they said romance is dead :flrt:


True! Mum just caught him and there comming up the garden nooow...... great night hey?:no1:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> ok : victory: granada studios here you come :hmm:


You been?:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> True! Mum just caught him and there comming up the garden nooow...... great night hey?:no1:


lol and shes telling YOU to go to bed? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> lol and shes telling YOU to go to bed? :lol2:


Yesss:devil: Oh well. I'm not. I woke up at 2pm, dont think im tired yet:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Yesss:devil: Oh well. I'm not. I woke up at 2pm, dont think im tired yet:lol2:


:lol2: you tell her


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Yesss:devil: Oh well. I'm not. I woke up at 2pm, dont think im tired yet:lol2:


You are a lazy :censor::lol2:. I slept from 5am till about 6am. Then worked on my car.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> You are a lazy :censor::lol2:. I slept from 5am till about 6am. Then worked on my car.


lol nothing lazy , you just dont sleep properly :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> You are a lazy :censor::lol2:. I slept from 5am till about 6am. Then worked on my car.


Then slept from 6:30am - 9pm?


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Then slept from 6:30am - 9pm?


 Nope.


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Nope.


You.Are.An.Animal:mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Then slept from 6:30am - 9pm?


:rotfl:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> You been?:flrt:


 not since it moved to your city :lol2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> You.Are.An.Animal:mf_dribble:


 Like a squirrel?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Like a squirrel?


 quick alex hide your nuts


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> why iron bru lol


Cos it's made in Scoatland from Girrrrrderrrrrs! :lol2:

And that's me signing off for the night!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Cos it's made in Scoatland from Girrrrrderrrrrs! :lol2:
> 
> And that's me signing off for the night!


:lol2:night eileen


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Cos it's made in Scoatland from Girrrrrderrrrrs! :lol2:
> 
> And that's me signing off for the night!


 night eileen


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Like a squirrel?


Quite possibly. Can you sing though?


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Quite possibly. Can you sing though?


 Whyz?


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Whyz?


Becuase im planning on making a band to knock the chipmunks out. I need more squirrels, if your interested: victory:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Becuase im planning on making a band to knock the chipmunks out. I need more squirrels, if your interested: victory:


 If you dont touch my nuts, then yes....yes i am : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> If you dont touch my nuts, then yes....yes i am : victory:


Good boy or should I say squirrel?:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Becuase im planning on making a band to knock the chipmunks out. I need more squirrels, if your interested: victory:


or you and alex could be the next jedward?:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> or you and alex could be the next jedward?:lol2:


 o0r the cheeky girls :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> or you and alex could be the next jedward?:lol2:


Bagsy the one without the broken leg:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> o0r the cheeky girls :whistling2:


I think that posistion is best suited to someone like you Jaime:flrt:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> or you and alex could be the next jedward?:lol2:


 
Jalex?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I think that posistion is best suited to someone like you Jaime:flrt:


er wut?


Alex said:


> Jalex?


yes lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> er wut?
> 
> yes lol


Is your name Jaime???:blush:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Is your name Jaime???:blush:


er yeah lol 
why who were you calling jaime?


----------



## _jake_

Knowone your post confused me.. Dont worry about it sweet cheeks! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Knowone your post confused me.. Dont worry about it sweet cheeks! :lol2:


YOUR confused? haha


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> theres some haribo in the kitchen too....


Does anyone know if Haribo do a vegetarian sweet, with no gelatine in?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Does anyone know if Haribo do a vegetarian sweet, with no gelatine in?


im not sure col , i know they have recently took out the artificial colours which means i can eat them :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hands off hes mine:Na_Na_Na_Na: *You need Colin then I can come and steal him*:flrt:


Eh??? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Eh??? :gasp:


lol didnt even see that


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im not sure col , i know they have recently took out the artificial colours which means i can eat them :no1:


And they do bloody halal ones!


----------



## freekygeeky

Does anyone elses cat sleep like a doggy?
Simba is laying on his belly. His back legs layed out, one to the right one to the left...his front legs are sprayed out at the front..
Looks silly.

EDIT - just did one on paint..
LIKE THIS


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> And they do bloody halal ones!


but not veggie...that sucks 
veggies cant have poptarts either...defo couldnt be a veggie lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> but not veggie...that sucks
> veggies cant have poptarts either...defo couldnt be a veggie lol


After Googling it, I have found that Haribo do have a range of vegetarian sweets. Not that I've ever seen them in any shops though! :devil:

Why cant veggies eat Poptarts? Not that I do.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> After Googling it, I have found that Haribo do have a range of vegetarian sweets. Not that I've ever seen them in any shops though! :devil:
> 
> Why cant veggies eat Poptarts? Not that I do.


got gelatine in them 
oooo you will have to try get you some of them col lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> got gelatine in them
> oooo you will have to try get you some of them col lol


I will scour the supermarket shelves in Preston now I know they do vegetarian sweets. Bet I don't find any though.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I will scour the supermarket shelves in Preston now I know they do vegetarian sweets. Bet I don't find any though.


do they sell them online?


----------



## tomwilson

i'm not a fan of halal, had an argument with a freind about it too and he said it no different to cosher meat (don't know where that came from in the argument) cosher is drained like halal correct, but not while the animal is alive, but he wouldn't have it :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> do they sell them online?


Probably on Ebay


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm not a fan of halal, had an argument with a freind about it too and he said it no different to cosher meat (don't know where that came from in the argument) cosher is drained like halal correct, but not while the animal is alive, but he wouldn't have it :bash:


No, kosher is the same as Halal, apart from the preying thing. Animals are fully conscious when their throats are cut in both Halal & Kosher.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm not a fan of halal, had an argument with a freind about it too and he said it no different to cosher meat (don't know where that came from in the argument) cosher is drained like halal correct, but not while the animal is alive, but he wouldn't have it :bash:


halal is a funny one....
the animal isnt stunned , its throat is cut with a sharp blade...however theres reason to believe that the blade being so sharp means they dont feel it and they bleed out quick. we did about it in our ethics lessons at college


Zoo-Man said:


> Probably on Ebay


prob 

seen this col...im sooo pissed about it 
*'Devil dog' owned by senior police officer savaged my terrier | Mail Online*


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No, kosher is the same as Halal, apart from the preying thing. Animals are fully conscious when their throats are cut in both Halal & Kosher.


 i was told kosher didn't need to be alive that it could be drianed after the killing, ah well he was wrong about most things it was a rare event to get him to admit he was wrong, he argued about x-men with me many a time. should to that i know too much about x-men :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> halal is a funny one....
> the animal isnt stunned , its throat is cut with a sharp blade...however theres reason to believe that the blade being so sharp means they dont feel it and they bleed out quick. we did about it in our ethics lessons at college
> 
> prob
> 
> seen this col...im sooo pissed about it
> *'Devil dog' owned by senior police officer savaged my terrier | Mail Online*


 
Personally I don't think the Halal & Kosher slaughter rituals should be allowed in this country. I'm against the 'normal' slaughtering of animals for food, so I hold those in even lower regard.

I did read that article Jaime. Typical crud from the police I guess. And a good example of "do as I say, not as I do"!


----------



## tomwilson

i think some apd's would go nice in your glass viv col shame i can't get diana to agree:bash:


----------



## Avyron

freekygeeky said:


> Does anyone elses cat sleep like a doggy?
> Simba is laying on his belly. His back legs layed out, one to the right one to the left...his front legs are sprayed out at the front..
> Looks silly.
> 
> EDIT - just did one on paint..
> LIKE THIS
> 
> image


Got two cats; Mary is a rescue cat who sleeps like this...










...and Mojo is an adopted ex-stray who sleeps like this...










:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i think some apd's would go nice in your glass viv col shame i can't get diana to agree:bash:


The viv or the fish tank? I'm selling a 2 foot viv & a 2 foot fish tank :lol2:

I wouldn't like APD, a friend of mine used to have a big colony of them & they were all over the place, not handleable & dropped their tails easily.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> The viv or the fish tank? I'm selling a 2 foot viv & a 2 foot fish tank :lol2:
> 
> I wouldn't like APD, a friend of mine used to have a big colony of them & they were all over the place, not handleable & dropped their tails easily.


 either lol, but diana won't let me


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Personally I don't think the Halal & Kosher slaughter rituals should be allowed in this country. I'm against the 'normal' slaughtering of animals for food, so I hold those in even lower regard.
> 
> I did read that article Jaime. Typical crud from the police I guess. And a good example of "do as I say, not as I do"!


tell me about it...pendry wants sacking!!!

i dont see why we need another method of slaughter for food. the way its normally done seems to be as quick and humane as slaughter can be. ive heard arguments for and agaisnt halal meat and how humane it is, but i dont know too much so cant really make a definative judgement. i guess its quicker than an animal being killed in the wild and my personal belief is we are omnivores so need meat. always going to be a contentious subject


----------



## freekygeeky

Avyron said:


> Got two cats; Mary is a rescue cat who sleeps like this...
> 
> image
> 
> ...and Mojo is an adopted ex-stray who sleeps like this...
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


hehe reminds me of simba!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> either lol, but diana won't let me


Tell Diana if she doesn't let you have either the viv or tank or whatever, I will come round dressed as Lady Gaga & sing at her!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Tell Diana if she doesn't let you have either the viv or tank or whatever, I will come round dressed as Lady Gaga & sing at her!


 she'd probably like that she'd probably call our friend edward round so you could do a duet


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> tell me about it...pendry wants sacking!!!
> 
> i dont see why we need another method of slaughter for food. the way its normally done seems to be as quick and humane as slaughter can be. ive heard arguments for and agaisnt halal meat and how humane it is, but i dont know too much so cant really make a definative judgement. i guess its quicker than an animal being killed in the wild and my personal belief is we are omnivores so need meat. always going to be a contentious subject


To be fair, it isn't just the slaughter of animals for food I'm against, its the whole factory farming subject too.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> she'd probably like that she'd probably call our friend edward round so you could do a duet


Colin & Edward = Colward? Colard? Cedward? Edwin? Edolin?

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> To be fair, it isn't just the slaughter of animals for food I'm against, its the whole factory farming subject too.


your completley right the slaughter isnt the issue the way the animals are kept is the major concern


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> To be fair, it isn't just the slaughter of animals for food I'm against, its the whole factory farming subject too.


 i am a stict omnivore :lol2:, i'm not a fan of battery farmed anything but i can't afford organic anything atm, i would like to be in a possition to be organic though and only eat a small amount of organic meat but with the money we're on atm i wouldn't get enough of anything in my diet


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Colin & Edward = Colward? Colard? Cedward? Edwin? Edolin?
> 
> :lol2:


 cedward and edwin :no1:

colard sounds like a duck, or a dove :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i am a stict omnivore :lol2:, i'm not a fan of battery farmed anything but i can't afford organic anything atm, i would like to be in a possition to be organic though and only eat a small amount of organic meat but with the money we're on atm i wouldn't get enough of anything in my diet


its near on impossible to know that what your eating has been looked after unfortunately unless you see for yourself where it was reared or reared by yourself. most people cant do this. and the rspca standard isnt much to go on seeing some of the states their so called freedom food farms are in. i think organic can still be battery farmed too, i think they just dont use chemicals...just like an animal may be free range, but it doesnt mean its got a large area...might be 600 chickens in a small barn but cos they arent caged they are technically free range


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> its near on impossible to know that what your eating has been looked after unfortunately unless you see for yourself where it was reared or reared by yourself. most people cant do this. and the rspca standard isnt much to go on seeing some of the states their so called freedom food farms are in. i think organic can still be battery farmed too, i think they just dont use chemicals...just like an animal may be free range, but it doesnt mean its got a large area...might be 600 chickens in a small barn but cos they arent caged they are technically free range


 still slightly better, i would like to raise my own chickens for eggs atleast but i don't think i could kill them for meat


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> still slightly better, i would like to raise my own chickens for eggs atleast but i don't think i could kill them for meat


i dont know...with how they cram them its prob just like a bigger cage


----------



## Zoo-Man

Yes, the RSPCA's Freedom Food approval scheme has been shown to be flawed a few times. Not suprising really though is it?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, the RSPCA's Freedom Food approval scheme has been shown to be flawed a few times. Not suprising really though is it?


nope 
right im off , night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

If any of you NW members are in Blackpool, you should visit my friend's coffe shop & cake art shop. What Paul can do with cake mix is amazing, & should be seen to be believed. He gets a lot of orders for weddings, especially civil ceremonies, & his partner Ivor (my ex-boss, a fantastic friend & fellow animal nut) offers the release of his white doves at weddings & ceremonies. 

Elegance Of Blackpool | Home


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jaime x


----------



## Alex

You still here Colin?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> You still here Colin?


Yes Alex. What you up to?


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes Alex. What you up to?


 Nothing much mate. You?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Nothing much mate. You?


Same bud. Just listening to music on YouTube.


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Same bud. Just listening to music on YouTube.


Awesome  I was listening to some stuff on YouTube earlier.

What sorta' music are you into?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Awesome  I was listening to some stuff on YouTube earlier.
> 
> What sorta' music are you into?


I'm into Kylie (the queen of pop!), Lady Gaga, Pink, Madonna, Scissor Sisters, Mika, that sort of stuff. You?


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm into Kylie (the queen of pop!), Lady Gaga, Pink, Madonna, Scissor Sisters, Mika, that sort of stuff. You?


 I'l listen to anything. I am quite into Dubstep/Drum n Bass though.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> I'l listen to anything. I am quite into Dubstep/Drum n Bass though.


So why are you awake at this time in the morning then bud?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Right, Im off. Goodnight (well, goodmorning) Alex : victory:


----------



## Alex

Night Colin


----------



## Diamond Dragons

Morning Peeps: victory:


----------



## Alex

Diamond Dragons said:


> Morning Peeps: victory:


 :lol2: That was me. My brother used my computer earlier. He must have put it on remember me I didnt even notice his account was still logged in.

So, anyone awake yet?


----------



## Cillah

I am awake .

How are you ?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am awake .
> 
> How are you ?


 i'm awake also, how are you

i feel really sad this morning


----------



## ditta

i havnt been to sleep yet so im awake in body but lord only knows where my brain is:lol2:


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> i'm awake also, how are you
> 
> i feel really sad this morning


why so sad tom?


----------



## Avyron

Cillah said:


> I am awake .
> 
> How are you ?


I am awake too!

Yay I spy an african pygmy hedgehog

I got some too!

That was random :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> why so sad tom?


 well i didn't get m,uch sleep last night and i had to get up early to take the sproglet to school, half way there he starts saying i need to go home, 
why, mum said i could have packed lunch, no paul you have school dinners, anyway he starts crying all they way to school (it was too late to turn around anyway) and got snott all down his top i had no wipes with me, tried to explian to his teacher she looks at me like i have 2 heads, why did he wait till he was half way to school before saying any of this :bash:

got home i've missed the bin men so the bin is gonna over flow this week :roll:

so i was both very angry and embarased by the whole thing but then i read this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/546508-just-little-thought-tomorrow-pls.html and its just made me feel so sad now


----------



## Cillah

Avyron said:


> I am awake too!
> 
> Yay I spy an african pygmy hedgehog
> 
> I got some too!
> 
> That was random :lol2:


Random is fine .

I only have the one chocolate boy but we are looking for a second soon.


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm awake also, how are you
> 
> i feel really sad this morning


Sorry you feel sad.. -cuddles-

I am ohkay. I'm hungry and deciding whether or not to get out of bed .


----------



## ditta

that is very sad tom, hw old is your little boy? my sister is bringing up her grand-daughter after just losing her husband, they fought the courts for 17 months to stop her being adopted out and got custody and 3 weeks before she was to move in with them my brother in law had a heart attack and died, shes now nearly 2 and such a handful but in a nice way.


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> that is very sad tom, hw old is your little boy? my sister is bringing up her grand-daughter after just losing her husband, they fought the courts for 17 months to stop her being adopted out and got custody and 3 weeks before she was to move in with them my brother in law had a heart attack and died, shes now nearly 2 and such a handful but in a nice way.


hes 5 but he's not mine, lol, hes our nephew. to happy to give kids back at the end of the day to have our own just yet

and i'm glad your sis succeeded with the custody


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> hes 5 but he's not mine, lol, hes our nephew. to happy to give kids back at the end of the day to have our own just yet
> 
> and i'm glad your sis succeeded with the custody


 so how come you take him to school:lol2: no sleep, not my kid, tek him yer freaking self:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> so how come you take him to school:lol2: no sleep, not my kid, tek him yer freaking self:lol2:


 shes on nights atm and we're staying in her place for the time being, so we got drafted :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> hes 5 but he's not mine, lol, hes our nephew. to happy to give kids back at the end of the day to have our own just yet


Lucky you. I don't even want to get pregnant and push some massive crying bloody thing out of my vag.. But I still get broody as hell. :gasp::gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Lucky you. I don't even want to get pregnant and push some massive crying bloody thing out of my vag.. But I still get broody as hell. :gasp::gasp:


 lol i'm the broody one out of me and diana


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> lol i'm the broody one out of me and diana


It sucks =o. Well I guess not so much for you.. Your baby making experience would just be fun :lol2:

But I've always loved babies and I figure I might have one a year or two after I get married. I'm not really in a rush to get married.. But I kind of need to end of 2012 start of 2013 as the next Visa I will be on says I need to get married within six months, haha =o.


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Lucky you. I don't even want to get pregnant and push some massive crying bloody thing out of my vag.. But I still get broody as hell. :gasp::gasp:


 dont blame yer cillah, more baby rats and hogs will help your broodiness:lol2:


----------



## izzey

Morning all
I thought I had done the bringing up children bit untill we got our grand daughter dumped on us


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> dont blame yer cillah, more baby rats and hogs will help your broodiness:lol2:


 i want some apd's for my broodiness :lol2:


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> i want some apd's for my broodiness :lol2:


 they are cool, we got 4:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> dont blame yer cillah, more baby rats and hogs will help your broodiness:lol2:


That is what I tell Martin. When we look at pets I tell him they will be my babies instead :lol2:.

I think it upsets him because he is pretty broody too. But he wont say no to anything. He always just says "later" : victory:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> they are cool, we got 4:lol2:


You have a lot of my dream pets :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> they are cool, we got 4:lol2:


 do they all live together all the care sheets say something different but most of them say they are social but should onlylive in sexed pairs or alone which i find odd for a 'social' animal. going to look into it more before i get them but dianas not budging on the permission lol


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> do they all live together all the care sheets say something different but most of them say they are social but should onlylive in sexed pairs or alone which i find odd for a 'social' animal. going to look into it more before i get them but dianas not budging on the permission lol


Do what I do with Martin. Say it is your choice and you're the one looking after them and they don't need to do anything. Then post about them lots and look up lots of pictures with them and eventually well Martin cracks.

When I was still in Australia I told him one day (Many years from now) I'd like a skunk and he was like you can't keep adding pets to the list. Blah Blah Blah and I was like yep ohkay. 

And last month we were sitting on the couch and I was looking at videos of baby skunks and he turns to me and says "Cilla, we can get a skunk" I was like :gasp:. Since then I have used this tactic for Duprasi and now I am using it for Sphynx cats. Not getting most of them anytime soon but at least when the time comes he will agree! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Do what I do with Martin. Say it is your choice and you're the one looking after them and they don't need to do anything. Then post about them lots and look up lots of pictures with them and eventually well Martin cracks.
> 
> When I was still in Australia I told him one day (Many years from now) I'd like a skunk and he was like you can't keep adding pets to the list. Blah Blah Blah and I was like yep ohkay.
> 
> And last month we were sitting on the couch and I was looking at videos of baby skunks and he turns to me and says "Cilla, we can get a skunk" I was like :gasp:. Since then I have used this tactic for Duprasi and now I am using it for Sphynx cats. Not getting most of them anytime soon but at least when the time comes he will agree! :lol2:


 did get to see baby dice the other day how did that go


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> did get to see baby dice the other day how did that go


She was *sooo *cute. I got to hold her and she was so friendly. She got stuck in my hair but it wasn't her fault. It was cute. And she didn't smell bad at all :gasp:.

Martin tried to get a photo but apparently I kept moving :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

ours are a breeding group of 4, they have had 9 babies so far, all live quite happily together, they squabble at times but dont we all.......allthe babies we rehomed and soon we will split them so they not overbreeding but for now they are happy together:flrt:


----------



## ditta




----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> image


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!



ditta said:


> i havnt been to sleep yet so im awake in body but lord only knows where my brain is:lol2:


Ditta, I'm like that every morning! It takes me at least an hour to feel human nowadays! :roll:



Cillah said:


> Lucky you. I don't even want to get pregnant and push some massive crying bloody thing out of my vag.. But I still get broody as hell. :gasp::gasp:


:hmm: Pretty good description, but they don't usually cry until after they've got out! Mind, so would I if I'd been stuck in there! :rotfl:



Cillah said:


> But I've always loved babies and I figure I might have one a year or two after I get married. I'm not really in a rush to get married.. But I kind of need to end of 2012 start of 2013 as the next Visa I will be on says I need to get married within six months, haha =o.


Careful Cilla, that's what I said. Our plan was get married, 2 years to buy our own home, get settled etc, have time to ourselves and then get pregnant. I fell pregnant on my honeymoon - second Thursday - I know the time, place and circumstances - even position! :lol2:

Another reason why I'm a fatalist, because if we'd waited 2 years wouldn't have had Iain, as John was killed 16 months later, so it was meant to happen that I would have him to replace his father and give me a reason to live, cos when John died I wanted to as well.



izzey said:


> Morning all
> I thought I had done the bringing up children bit untill we got our grand daughter dumped on us


:lol2: That's me too Izzey!! :2thumb:

We had that lovely period when the children grew up and left home when we could do what we wanted and please ourselves and then they started breeding and it's back to child rearing again. Except because ours live away it's a feast of a famine. I'm in the middle of a giant feast at the minute and can't wait for the famine to arrive this weekend. :lol2: 
:lol2: Ditta that photo of baby Dice (I'm assuming that's who it is) made me lol cos she looks like she's lost her knitting and is worrying about where it is! :lol2:


----------



## ditta




----------



## ditta

eileen baby dice doesnt knit:gasp: its her tapestry shes lost:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> :hmm: Pretty good description, but they don't usually cry until after they've got out! Mind, so would I if I'd been stuck in there! :rotfl:
> 
> Careful Cilla, that's what I said. Our plan was get married, 2 years to buy our own home, get settled etc, have time to ourselves and then get pregnant. I fell pregnant on my honeymoon - second Thursday - I know the time, place and circumstances - even position! :lol2:
> 
> Another reason why I'm a fatalist, because if we'd waited 2 years wouldn't have had Iain, as John was killed 16 months later, so it was meant to happen that I would have him to replace his father and give me a reason to live, cos when John died I wanted to as well.


Haha. Well that's what happens :gasp:. I would love to have a baby in the future but the thought of giving birth to it is a bit of a deterant.

I know. I hope we stick to the plan but accidents can happen or our minds can change. But I really wouldn't want a child until I am married and we aren't renting anymore. So that's a couple of years. I guess a lot of people think that and it doesn't work out that way. I guess as long as I was married.. I would feel a bit better about it :2thumb:.


----------



## feorag

Love that video Ditta! :2thumb: And hope she finds her tapestry!

Cilla, it's good to have plans and I was like you, I would want to be married before I had a baby too! It's certainly not essential nowadays, but it's a personal point of view, isn't it?


----------



## izzey

Eileen I know what you mean but I do not get the pleasure of sending Elizabeth home she lives with us as we have custody of her as she was dumped on us.

Love baby dice


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Hiya, everybody!  Sorry I was MIA yesterday, but Steph was still here *lol*

Babies! I am so broody at the minute...... Gary and I are waiting until the visa crap is over with, as well, Cilla. So after October, I'm having the implant removed. Gary and I have been together for nearly 9 years now (and will have been married for 5 of those) and I'm 27. Ready for a baby!


----------



## feorag

izzey said:


> Eileen I know what you mean but I do not get the pleasure of sending Elizabeth home she lives with us as we have custody of her as she was dumped on us.


At least you got custody of her then! 

When my daughter went off the rails and her ex-husband took residence of her daughter, we saw her on a regular basis - in fact she came to us for almost all her school holidays except Christmas and 2 weeks in summer when she went to his parents in Spain.

Then 5 years ago he decided he didn't want us in her life any more and cut off all contact. We went to court and the upshot of it was that all my life savings went on court, barrister's, solicitor's fees and travel (she's in Surrey) and after 2 years of court hearings I walked away with nothing.

I'm allowed to write to her, but of course I've no idea if he gives her the letters and I now haven't seen her for over a year and a half. It's very hard!


----------



## Amalthea

I can't imagine how hard that must be for you, Eileen


----------



## izzey

feorag said:


> At least you got custody of her then!
> 
> When my daughter went off the rails and her ex-husband took residence of her daughter, we saw her on a regular basis - in fact she came to us for almost all her school holidays except Christmas and 2 weeks in summer when she went to his parents in Spain.
> 
> Then 5 years ago he decided he didn't want us in her life any more and cut off all contact. We went to court and the upshot of it was that all my life savings went on court, barrister's, solicitor's fees and travel (she's in Surrey) and after 2 years of court hearings I walked away with nothing.
> 
> I'm allowed to write to her, but of course I've no idea if he gives her the letters and I now haven't seen her for over a year and a half. It's very hard!


I can understand how hard that must be for you. It took us 6 months of going to court and the last time we had a judge who decided that it needing sorting there and then and her so called mother could not even turn up in court so we were awarded custody. But Elizabeth could be taken away any time her so called mother decides she wants her


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Love that video Ditta! :2thumb: And hope she finds her tapestry!
> 
> Cilla, it's good to have plans and I was like you, I would want to be married before I had a baby too! It's certainly not essential nowadays, but it's a personal point of view, isn't it?


Yeah. I know a lot of people don't anymore and it's not essential. I have nothing against people who have babies out of wedlock but I couldn't. I think a baby is a big responsibility and I would have to be married to a man before I could even consider having a child with him. 



Amalthea said:


> *waves* Hiya, everybody!  Sorry I was MIA yesterday, but Steph was still here *lol*
> 
> Babies! I am so broody at the minute...... Gary and I are waiting until the visa crap is over with, as well, Cilla. So after October, I'm having the implant removed. Gary and I have been together for nearly 9 years now (and will have been married for 5 of those) and I'm 27. Ready for a baby!


Visa stuff is so annoying. It is a pain because I feel like I will have to rush marrying Martin when the time comes so I can stay here. But I guess it will still be special. . Did you get your implant here? I heard they aren't that popular here and I was tossing up between going back on the pill or getting implanon. =o


----------



## Amalthea

Implanon is the implant I've got  It's good  No hassle at all.

Gary and I kinda HAD to get married so I could stay... I mean, we were already engaged and all, but we weren't in any hurry. But it was honestly the best day ever 



















This one is my absolute favorite picture from the entire day


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Implanon is the implant I've got  It's good  No hassle at all.
> 
> Gary and I kinda HAD to get married so I could stay... I mean, we were already engaged and all, but we weren't in any hurry. But it was honestly the best day ever
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> This one is my absolute favorite picture from the entire day
> 
> image
> 
> image


You look so pretty. I guess you're right . We will have to get married so I can stay here as well.. I guess it's not that bad but .

I might look into implanon. Apparently it hurts when it is inserted? Is that true? I have a phobia of needles :gasp:


Why are the good deals so far away..

Liberta The Explorer Rat / Chinchilla / Ferret Cage on eBay (end time 18-Jul-10 20:18:42 BST)


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I can't imagine how hard that must be for you, Eileen


It's incredibly hard Jen. Especially knowing what sort of person her father is and how he's bringing her up.



izzey said:


> I can understand how hard that must be for you. It took us 6 months of going to court and the last time we had a judge who decided that it needing sorting there and then and her so called mother could not even turn up in court so we were awarded custody. But Elizabeth could be taken away any time her so called mother decides she wants her


Yes, but surely the longer she lives with you, the more that will be taken into account if the mother does come back on the scene. It sounds awful but it's true " possession is 9/10's of the law" and the mother will have to take out a court case to get her back and you'll be in a position to fight that. In my granddaughter's case, my daughter, my ex-husband (her father) and I all brought separate cases to have Contact with Chloe and all of us had to give up in the end - even her mother! Is your son not on the scene?

Jen, I love your wedding photos - you look so beautiful and happy!


----------



## Amalthea

Jesus... How can a court decide to NOT allow a child's family (including her mother) to ever see her?!?

Cilla, having the implanon inserted didn't hurt much at all.... And I am a big whimp. It was a little sore later in the day after the numbing stuff wore off, but that's it.

And thanx  I love looking at those pictures


----------



## izzey

Not my son it is my daughters baby, we have been told that if she takes us to court she will more than likely get her back as she is her mother, although each day that goes by makes it harder for her as she has not had any contact with Elizabeth for 9 months. Elizabeth does not even know who her mother is she is only 19 months old. We were told at the start granparents have no rights.
It is terrible that they would not allow any of you any contact 

Love your pics Jen


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Jesus... How can a court decide to NOT allow a child's family (including her mother) to ever see her?!?


Well, it wasn't so much that the court refused to allow us, but that the father consistently brainwashed Chloe to *not* want to see us that it was psychologically damaging her. Eventually I ended up without enough money to afford to pay a barrister, so then I was on my own. My ex-husband decided that the £13,000 he'd spent by then was enough to spend and gave up using a barrister too, so that left us without any representation and truthfully in the court, we were basically ignored! Elise, however, had legal aid and therefore had a barrister, but basically we were getting nowhere. 

Sadly in the beginning everyone believed David and the Court Welfare Officer in particular was very much against Elise in the beginning because of what David had told her, most of which was extremely exaggerated. By the time I came on the scene (Elise's hearings had been going on for longer, but all 3 cases were amalgamated by the court) and she heard a different variation of events, I believe the damage was done. She'd convinced the court that Elise should only have supervised Contact and she wanted my ex and I not to have contact at all until the situation was resolved with her mother!! :gasp:. The judge overuled that in the very beginning and gave Peter and I joint contact - not a lot of fun seeing as we had divorced 26 years earlier! :roll:

Eventually i couldn't afford to go down every month and so i went onto 2 monthly Contact visits, but when I wasn't there, Chloe refused to go with Peter on his own. 

Eventually the Court Welfare Office, who by then had been appointed Guardian ad Litem so that Chloe had separate representation and her own solicitor to act in her best interests instead of her father's, realised what David was doing and even commented that Elise really got her life in order and had done everything that had been asked of her to be able to see Chloe, but David had not moved forward an inch and was still in the same place as he was when she first met him. By then she was trying desperately hard to get chloe to spend time with Elise, but it was just too late! 

Then things just got increasingly worse - we all 5 of us had to submit to psychiatric evaluations by a child psychiatrist and the report she submitted to the court said in plain black and white that David was not hiding his desire for Chloe not to have contact with us all. He has a classic co-dependent nature and was transferring that co-dependence onto Chloe and making her co-dependent on him - she never went anywhere without him - never visited a school friend, never went to a birthday party - nothing!!

It appeared that every time we went to Court, the judge ordered a report and then when he got the report, said it didn't tell him what to do! :bash: He's the judge, these reports are to advise him to help him to make the decision, but he appeared to be totally unable to make a decision. At our second last hearing after receiving the child psychiatrist's report, he then decided that Elise and david should see an adult psychiatrist too, but the Guardian by then had said that because it was Chloe saying she didn't want to see us (even though everyone knew it was because she knew her father was encouraging her to say that) the judge would take that into account and we would probably not succeed. 

And all during this time, all this conflict was damaging Chloe psychologically, and that was why we all decided enough was enough and at the next court case we all walked away for her sake.

The judge commended us (big wow! :whistling2) and said it was a very unselfish thing for us all to do and that we could come back again in a few years time when she was older and not so much under the influence of her father!! :bash:

I certainly won't be able to do that cos I've no money left to start all over again.


----------



## Amalthea

That truly sounds horrible, Eileen  Hopefully Chloe will contact you when she's older and able to make up her own mind about things {{{hugs}}}

Here you go:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/546732-mojo.html#post6625406


----------



## feorag

To be honest Jen, that's all we can hope for now! :sad:

Off to cheer myself up looking at wee Mojo.


----------



## Amalthea

I know it's easier to say than do, but try to keep your chin up. Kids soon make their own minds up on things......


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/546697-simba-ever-changing-putty-cat.html

 my baby


----------



## Cillah

I am so very bored today and there is nothing I can do! I need money for everything. I want to go to the gym, or work, or go somewhere, buy a book, cook something nice. But I can't. Or even have a pet that is out during the day. :whistling2:

BUUUUT I have an appointment at Rochdale tomorrow morning for a job interview. Nothing special but hopefully Martin says we will go. I've found train times but he thinks it is far away.. And the job isn't great. But it's a job! I *sooo *want to go :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck, Cilla!!!

I'm sure your mice wouldn't object TOO much to being woken up during the day for short play times


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Good luck, Cilla!!!
> 
> I'm sure your mice wouldn't object TOO much to being woken up during the day for short play times



That's true and I love them dearly. But their idea of playing is running all over the couch and sitting on my until I want to put them back :lol2:.

I'm really dying for a pet that's more.. I don't know something that craves attention more. I know the mice like it but they are never at the cage door begging for it. Like my dogs, cats and horse at home. But I can't get a dog or cat in this house. What do you think would be best for me out of a smaller pet? I think rats but anything else? 

And thank you! I think I am going to force him to make me go. He says other people haven't gotten back to us yet so I should wait but I think we should go for this BECAUSE other people haven't gotten back. :whistling2: Can't wait forever, you know?


----------



## Amalthea

Rats are definitely a great choice!! Very personable little things... Like mini dogs


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Rats are definitely a great choice!! Very personable little things... Like mini dogs


I had them in Australia. Twitch was my favourite. :flrt:

She would just wait at the cage door until I would come get her and come to her name and all sorts of lovely ratty things. She was a blue hooded and the reason why I am getting a hooded off of Neil. :2thumb:

I think I would feel better about things once the landlord has given us dates for the renovations. I don't want Neil to think I am a time waster :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, rats are great!! One of the critters I couldn't ever be without 

Hopefully the landlord hurries up with those dates!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, rats are great!! One of the critters I couldn't ever be without
> 
> Hopefully the landlord hurries up with those dates!!


I hope so too.. It isn't her fault. But it's frustrating. Her husband has his own construction business and he's been really busy lately. But.. I still need to know asap. So I can get my cage sorted and see if Martin's brother can petsit. I'd just rather no one in a cage here when they are here because I don't want them to get scared or dusty or anything? I might be overreacting but.. :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey guys! We have been moving our garden table & chairs to Clark's mum's house ready for Saturday. Its Clark's sister's 21st birthday on Saturday so we are having a family party, buffet & maybe a barbeque if the weather behaves. We also took round some scrap wood to burn in the chimneas on Saturday too. I am anticipating to be rather jolly on Saturday night, so if I do post on here & you can't make head nor tail of it, you know why! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening everyone, been to the sanctuary all day. We took in yet another hoglet and an adult hog from the vets.
Sadly we had to pts one of our rabbits. He was being treated with antibiotics and Panacur for E.cunniculi which he succumbed to last week. He had been making good progress but this morning he took a turn for the worse and on the vets advice we gave him eternal sleep 


We also have a litter of kittens that tested positive for Felv we sent the bloods away but both the tests they do have come back positive:bash:
They arent showing any symptoms so we have to test again in 3 weeks time but its not looking hopefull


----------



## Cillah

Martin just said he's going to push back the renovations as we don't really need them months later this year so I can get my rats soon.

This is good but I need to find £30 just for them to be couriered. I don't know where that will come from :0. Wish I had a car or cheaper getting rat alternative :0.


----------



## _jake_

Well today Roxy has slept all day in the cupboard and just appeared and has now fallen back asleep on my bed. I so wanna be a cat


----------



## ami_j

bloody takeaways , cant even get one order right lol


----------



## feorag

Sorry about your rabbit Shell - such a shame, but for the best! :sad:

Also such a shame about the kittens - why do people care so little for their animals that they don't protect them? :bash:

We've been out to our local carvery for a meal tonight - and I am well and truly full to the gunnels! :roll: No room left for a thing! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Sorry about your rabbit Shell - such a shame, but for the best! :sad:
> 
> Also such a shame about the kittens - why do people care so little for their animals that they don't protect them? :bash:
> 
> We've been out to our local carvery for a meal tonight - and I am well and truly full to the gunnels! :roll: No room left for a thing! :lol2:


sounds nice  our meal was a sham, first they didnt have the lasagne , then they rung up to say they did have the lasagne , then they had run out of chicken burgers. then it wasnt hot when it arrived...:bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry about your rabbit Shell - such a shame, but for the best! :sad:
> 
> Also such a shame about the kittens - why do people care so little for their animals that they don't protect them? :bash:
> 
> We've been out to our local carvery for a meal tonight - and I am well and truly full to the gunnels! :roll: No room left for a thing! :lol2:


 
They were ferals that we took in aged 5weeks, they are now 9 weeks old and we only tested them 2 weeks ago as they have been with a fosterer in her spare room and we didnt want to stress them more than they already were. There is a slight possibility that their own immune sytems will overcome the virus which is why we have to send bloods off again in 3 weeks. If only people would neuter their cats then things like this wouldnt happen. The colony of 2 females and a male got neutered when we took the kittens but really they need euthanising, Im not sure the woman will agree. Not a nice situation to be in:bash:


Eileen glad you had a nice meal but sorry your takeaway was crap Jaime


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> They were ferals that we took in aged 5weeks, they are now 9 weeks old and we only tested them 2 weeks ago as they have be with a fosterer in her spare room and we didnt want to stress them more that they were.There is a slight possibility that their own immune sytems will overcome the virus which is why we have to send bloods off again in 3 weeks. If only people would neuter their cats then things like this wouldnt happen. The colony of 2 females and a male got neutered when we took the kittens but really they need euthanising, Im not sure the woman will agree. Not a nice situation to be in:bash:
> 
> 
> Eileen glad you had a nice meal but sorry your takeaway was crap Jaime


AWWW poor things 
thanks shell , we wont be ordering from them again ugh


----------



## feorag

Yes, there is a possibility that they might shake off the virus and eventually test negative - let's keep our fingers crossed that they do!


----------



## _jake_

Helloooo guys!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Helloooo guys!


hey jake...what time you been told you gotta go to bed tonight then lol


----------



## Cillah

Martin and I just watched Marley and Me. I've watched it many times now and I have to hold back tears each time! Even Martin was moved. It's soooo sad.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Martin and I just watched Marley and Me. I've watched it many times now and I have to hold back tears each time! Even Martin was moved. It's soooo sad.


ive read the book like 5 times cried everytime
seen the film once and cried both times then too lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> hey jake...what time you been told you gotta go to bed tonight then lol


Oooh I dunno about that:lol2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Oooh I dunno about that:lol2:


 You so have to pull a prank tomorrow. it _is_ _your last day._


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> You so have to pull a prank tomorrow. it _is_ _your last day._


Hmmm. Sort of my last day! Got mornings tommorow and thursday then have a zoo trip next monday, restruant wed morning then nothing thurs morning: victory:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Oooh I dunno about that:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, this thread has been pretty quiet today!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, this thread has been pretty quiet today!


has hasnt it :C


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> has hasnt it :C


Yes, I normally have to scour about 10 pages to catch up each day.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I normally have to scour about 10 pages to catch up each day.


how many today?


----------



## tomwilson

well i spent the day in bed, hows you guys


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> well i spent the day in bed, hows you guys


nice for some lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> nice for some lol


 not really just didn't feel like being a part of the world today


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> how many today?


Dunno, about 5 maybe?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> well i spent the day in bed, hows you guys


You feeling ok? Im alright thanks bud.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> You feeling ok? Im alright thanks bud.


i'm ok just felt a bit angry and sad mostly because of whats below i just went to bed and didn't want to get up, also because of not feeling settled at all being in dianas sisters house.


tomwilson said:


> well i didn't get m,uch sleep last night and i had to get up early to take the sproglet to school, half way there he starts saying i need to go home,
> why, mum said i could have packed lunch, no paul you have school dinners, anyway he starts crying all they way to school (it was too late to turn around anyway) and got snott all down his top i had no wipes with me, tried to explian to his teacher she looks at me like i have 2 heads, why did he wait till he was half way to school before saying any of this :bash:
> 
> got home i've missed the bin men so the bin is gonna over flow this week :roll:
> 
> so i was both very angry and embarased by the whole thing but then i read this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/546508-just-little-thought-tomorrow-pls.html and its just made me feel so sad now


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Martin and I just watched Marley and Me. I've watched it many times now and I have to hold back tears each time! Even Martin was moved. It's soooo sad.


Me too!! *sobs* And Homeward Bound!! I sob in that every time I watch it :blush::whistling2:

How sad, Shell  Hopefully the kittens will be able to fight it off.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm ok just felt a bit angry and sad mostly because of whats below i just went to bed and didn't want to get up, also because of not feeling settled at all being in dianas sisters house.


Yes, I read this earlier. I can understand why you were feeling a bit crappy today mate, & living in Diana's sisters must feel a bit odd to you. Chin up pal.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Me too!! *sobs* And Homeward Bound!! I sob in that every time I watch it :blush::whistling2:
> 
> How sad, Shell  Hopefully the kittens will be able to fight it off.


I've never seen Marley & Me yet. And Homeward Bound is brilliant!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I read this earlier. I can understand why you were feeling a bit crappy today mate, & living in Diana's sisters must feel a bit odd to you. Chin up pal.


 just worried her parents is going to be worse even though we'll have our own space there


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Dunno, about 5 maybe?


thats not much at all lol felt like more when i was reading through , i was in a hurry though


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just worried her parents is going to be worse even though we'll have our own space there


How come you are both having to live there mate?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Me too!! *sobs* And Homeward Bound!! I sob in that every time I watch it :blush::whistling2:
> 
> How sad, Shell  Hopefully the kittens will be able to fight it off.


ooo love homeward bound , it is sad at the end


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> How come you are both having to live there mate?


 only way we can keep the animals, we need to save up for the wedding as well, hopefully we'll be able to get enough for a deposit on a house but more importantly it'll give me a chance to change jobs with less bills coming in


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Me too!! *sobs* And Homeward Bound!! I sob in that every time I watch it :blush::whistling2:
> 
> How sad, Shell  Hopefully the kittens will be able to fight it off.



I love Homeward Bound! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ooo love homeward bound , it is sad at the end


its very sad when shadow was stuck in the hole


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> only way we can keep the animals, we need to save up for the wedding as well, hopefully we'll be able to get enough for a deposit on a house but more importantly it'll give me a chance to change jobs with less bills coming in


Ah I see mate. Fingers crossed you get sorted soon.


----------



## feorag

Is that Homeward Bound the original one though?

The one with the labrador, EBT and Siamese cat? cos that was better than the remake imao!

ETA: I take it that you are all talking about Homeward Bound - The Incredible Journey


----------



## Zoo-Man

I have the origional version, called The Incrediable Journey, on DVD. I had it on VHS when I was a kid & I used to watch it over & over. I especially loved the Siamese (ish) cat. The dogs were a Golden Retriever & a Bull Terrier. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Is that Homeward Bound the original one though?
> 
> The one with the labrador, EBT and Siamese cat? cos that was better than the remake imao!


Snap Eileen! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I have the origional version, called The Incrediable Journey, on DVD. I had it on VHS when I was a kid & I used to watch it over & over. I especially loved the Siamese (ish) cat. The dogs were a Golden Retriever & a Bull Terrier. Anyone seen it?


 i've seen it but the one i remember most is the remake tbh


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i've seen it but the one i remember most is the remake tbh


The animals dont talk in the original, so it is narrated. The remake is where the animals talk & its more humourous. I like Sassy the Himalayan cat in the remake.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Snap Eileen! :2thumb:


:lol2:

I remember watching it on TV when my labrador pup was very young.

At the point when the cat has met up with the bear and the EBT is taking it on and the Labrador charged to the rescue, stood up and barked, my labrador puppy rushed over to the TV and then ran behind it, as if to say "was that my mum and where did she go" :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I remember watching it on TV when my labrador pup was very young.
> 
> At the point when the cat has met up with the bear and the EBT is taking it on and the Labrador charged to the rescue, stood up and barked, my labrador puppy rushed over to the TV and then ran behind it, as if to say "was that my mum and where did she go" :lol2:


 Aww, I love that scene. The poor bear looks so confused when the 2 dogs & the cat are seeing it off :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Nah, I get more into the remake..... I love the comments from Chance! ARNOLD SCHWARTZAKITTY!!! BIRDZILLA! *grins*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Nah, I get more into the remake..... I love the comments from Chance! ARNOLD SCHWARTZAKITTY!!! BIRDZILLA! *grins*


But I dont like Michael J Fox's voice :lol2:


----------



## feorag

NAH! :lol2: I prefer the original!

I'm not bothered about animals talking to be honest. 

I think it's maybe cos I preferred the breeds in the first one!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> NAH! :lol2: I prefer the original!
> 
> I'm not bothered about animals talking to be honest.
> 
> I think it's maybe cos I preferred the breeds in the first one!


Im with you on this Eileen. And I think the original is sadder. I used to think it was a true story.


----------



## Amalthea

It is a true story, isn't it?!? Or based on a true story *goes to check DVD*


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I have the origional version, called The Incrediable Journey, on DVD. I had it on VHS when I was a kid & I used to watch it over & over. I especially loved the Siamese (ish) cat. The dogs were a Golden Retriever & a Bull Terrier. Anyone seen it?


i have  got the book somewhere


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It is a true story, isn't it?!? Or based on a true story *goes to check DVD*


Im not sure, I thought it was but then thought it wasn't. It would be cool if it was!


----------



## Amalthea

It doesn't say on the box, but I was SURE my old VHS said "based on a true story" under the title......


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It doesn't say on the box, but I was SURE my old VHS said "based on a true story" under the title......


Just been Googling it but can't find an answer


----------



## Amalthea

*shakes fist in irritation*


----------



## ami_j

im pretty sure i read that too lol


----------



## Amalthea

Found this:

"This is the wonderful remake of the 1963 Disney feature "The Incredible Journey" and rivals its predecessor in warmth and beauty. Both are based on a true story."


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Found this:
> 
> "This is the wonderful remake of the 1963 Disney feature "The Incredible Journey" and rivals its predecessor in warmth and beauty. Both are based on a true story."


Mmmm, Im still not 100% sure.


----------



## Amalthea

And just found this:



> *Critics know that reviewing films aimed at children is a difficult task. No matter how annoying I might find juvenile humor, how do I criticize it in a film aimed squarely at a juvenile audience? The real test, then, is whether or not I would want my kids - if and when I actually have some - to see this film. The answer is: yes, I would.*
> 
> Inspired by a Sheila Burnford book which itself was based on a true story, _Homeward Bound_ tells the story of a cat and two dogs owned by a newly-married couple and their three children from previous marriages. When the family has to move for a while because of the husband's job, the pets are dropped off to stay with a family friend who owns a ranch. The animals get worried when their owners don't return and, led by Shadow (voice of Don Ameche), they begin a long and perilous trek back to their home in northern California.
> 
> Had it been made five years later, _Homeward Bound_ would almost undoubtedly feature animals whose lips moved when they talked. It doesn't, though, and the film is better for it - it draws a distinction between the communication between the animals and that between the human characters. The film's entire premise rests on the pets' failure to understand how long they are being left or why - fully talking animals would take away much of the believabililty of their confusion.
> 
> Of course, that analyzes the film in a way that most children probably wouldn't. Will kids like the film? I did as a pre-teen, and it's hard to imagine any child of that age or younger turning down a film with talking animals, especially ones that might resemble their own pets. Michael J. Fox, as the voice of the bulldog Chance, and Sally Field, as the voice of the cat Sassy, provide a good deal of bantering comic relief. Most of it will probably prove ultimately tiresome to adults, but kids should eat it up.
> 
> There are some potentially scary scenes for younger kids, such as when Sassy falls into a river and is washed over a waterfall, or when Shadow and Chance are chased by a mountain lion. Unsurprisingly, the pets survive both situations, and they're only a G-rated level of scariness, so I wouldn't be too worried.
> 
> _Homeward Bound_, like most kids' movies, has a message, and it's certainly not shy about explaining it. The film's point revolves around the meaning of family, and the many different ways it can exist. The three pets constitute one sort of family on their own, banding together to survive a difficult journey. Then there is the coming together of two fragmented human families to form one happy unit. Finally, there is the story of Chance, who delivers some narration in the film. Rescued from the pound, Chance still considers himself a loner who doesn't need human companionship. Shadow becomes a mentor on their journey, and he teaches Chance about the special relationship between dogs and humans. By the end of the film, Chance is a believer.
> 
> It's all a bit corny from an adult perspective, and different parts of the plot aren't always as well-developed as maybe they could be. But that's not really the point, is it? Kids may or may not notice the message among the funny talking animals, but at least it's a positive one if they bother to pay attention. The film's ending is exactly what you'd expect, but it pulls off its emotional punch surprisingly well. The effect is aided by Bruce Broughton's wonderful score, which hits its apex in its use of a lone horn to perfection as our hope for the pets' safe return is fulfilled. *I always loved Homeward Bound growing up. As an adult, I find that it loses some of its cachet, but its well-crafted ending still has the power to draw out a few tears of joy. If you're looking for children's entertainment, Homeward Bound has something for everyone. It's a good way to go.*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> And just found this:


So it is based on a true story then! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Jeeves is very helpful


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Jeeves is very helpful


Good lad Jeeves! hehe


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Indeedy. I likes him. Any sorta questions I may have, he has the answer!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *nods* Indeedy. I likes him. Any sorta questions I may have, he has the answer!


Make sure you give him a tip :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Always do 

That's me done... Off to bed. Nighty night


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Always do
> 
> That's me done... Off to bed. Nighty night


night jen 

i tend to use wiki for my knowledge seeking lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> night jen
> 
> i tend to use wiki for my knowledge seeking lol


 we got told off for using wiki in uni :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Always do
> 
> That's me done... Off to bed. Nighty night


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

mmmm ribena


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> mmmm ribena


 guess what i've got to drink :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> guess what i've got to drink :whistling2:


apple juice


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> apple juice


 no:blush:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> no:blush:


iron bru? lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> iron bru? lol


 how did you guess :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> how did you guess :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


 i've ran out now and we've no more in the house :sad:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> how did you guess :Na_Na_Na_Na:


cos its in your avvy?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> cos its in your avvy?


 oh so it is :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> oh so it is :2thumb:


:lol2:
alexs avvy is better lol


----------



## Alex

Guess what i have to drink :hmm:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Guess what i have to drink :hmm:


Coke by any chance?


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Coke by any chance?


Yep : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Yep : victory:


God I'm good! :no1:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> God I'm good! :no1:


Never thought you'd have guessed :whistling2:

I actualy do have Coke though :2thumb: .Win.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Never thought you'd have guessed :whistling2:
> 
> I actualy do have Coke though :2thumb: .Win.


I have Pepsi


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> I have Pepsi


 I have finished my coke


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> I have finished my coke


Oh dear! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Alex, you win again : victory:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight Alex, you win again : victory:


 Yaay, High score!


----------



## Cillah

Goood morning. Woke up when I was meant to be in Rochdale so I guess I am not going. Martin stayed up until 4am so I guess that was his way of saying we're not. He said all they would do is sign me up with the recruitment agency and since it is in Rochdale it isn't worth it. I kind of see his point but I feel we are back to square one.. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning Cilla, maybe Martin is right about the job.Keep trying and something will turn up


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Morning Cilla, maybe Martin is right about the job.Keep trying and something will turn up


Yeah I'm sure it will. The landlord said if we ever need time off from rent that's fine. But I really don't want to be in that position. So hopefully something turns up soon.


----------



## Amalthea

*fingers crossed*


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Cilla, you have a very understanding landlord! :gasp: I don't think many would make that offer!

Sorry about the job though! :sad:


----------



## Cillah

I guess we do. Before we moved in she said she understood if we couldn't make every payment because we are a young couple. But so far we have and I really don't want to stop doing that. But who knows =/


----------



## Amalthea

She sounds like a good person.

Got work today... No motivation.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> She sounds like a good person.
> 
> Got work today... No motivation.


same 



feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Cilla, you have a very understanding landlord! :gasp: I don't think many would make that offer!
> 
> Sorry about the job though! :sad:


 are first landlord didn't mind if we were late to pay but it wasn't so much of an understanding as there was so many thing wrong with the flat he wouldn't of had a leg to stand on if it came to any legal action. place was a sh*t hole but we had the best flatmate in the world


----------



## feorag

How are you today Tom - in a better frame of mind?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> How are you today Tom - in a better frame of mind?


 a bit, but i'm not all the way there just yet tbh, might just be the fact i'm going to work though, i'm reading the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, though so that should cheer me up a bit : victory:


----------



## feorag

I really think you need to assert yourself a bit more and stop allowing everyone to make a doormat (or childminder) of you!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I really think you need to assert yourself a bit more and stop allowing everyone to make a doormat (or childminder) of you!


 i think you're right but i just feel like a need my feet on the ground to make a stand and so far they are still up in the air tbh


----------



## feorag

I appreciate that, but you need to remember, the longer it goes on the harder it will be to stop it.


----------



## Alex

Wanted to get my haircut today, Had to book in for Friday. Going for a new style, need it done differently :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Wanted to get my haircut today, Had to book in for Friday. Going for a new style, need it done differently :2thumb:


 

Do we get a before and after pic:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Do we get a before and after pic:whistling2:


I done same thing! Had lush medium length hair all proper and waxed and looked da bomb. Now had it cut short for easier styling for college plus the hairdresser is fit. In college if I was late being asked why and me replying 'Sorry straightening my hair' :whistling2: Doesnt sound so great:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Adam98150 said:


> Is there something going on between you two?
> 
> Can I join in?


This is from the night time thread.

I have never laughed so hard. Ever. Whats wrong with me anyway Jaime:whip::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

We applied for some jobs today. I applied for one today over the phone and got a call back telling me to send in my CV. They probably called a lot of people though and since I am on a Visa.. It might work agaisnt me.. But it makes me feel a little happier..


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> This is from the night time thread.
> 
> I have never laughed so hard. Ever. *Whats wrong with me anyway *Jaime:whip::lol2:


Little widdler.



_jake_ said:


> I done same thing! Had lush medium length hair all proper and waxed and looked da bomb. Now had it cut short for easier styling for college plus the hairdresser is fit. In college if I was late being asked why and me replying 'Sorry straightening my hair' :whistling2: Doesnt sound so great:lol2:


 Isnt the hairdresser usually a man :O I'm not going too short with mine, keeping the fringe cut to the right, having the sides layered shorter, spiked at the back, top and sides at the back.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Best of luck Cillah. I know how you feel being out of work hun, & I've been to the JobCentre today, left feeling crapper than I already did. Oh well....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> *Little widdler*.
> 
> 
> Isnt the hairdresser usually a man :O I'm not going too short with mine, keeping the fringe cut to the right, having the sides layered shorter, spiked at the back, top and sides at the back.


How do you know??? :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Best of luck Cillah. I know how you feel being out of work hun, & I've been to the JobCentre today, left feeling crapper than I already did. Oh well....


It's horrible. I can't afford many things which is fine. All I am focused on at the moment is paying for bills. I apply for anything new every day but most jobs want requirements I can't fill. It's frustrating. I'm trying but.. Oh well. 

Just got to keep my head up but.. It's hard to at the moment.. :whistling2:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> How do you know??? :whistling2:


Seen the pics he took for Jaime :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Seen the pics he took for Jaime :whistling2::lol2:


Oh aye??? :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> It's horrible. I can't afford many things which is fine. All I am focused on at the moment is paying for bills. I apply for anything new every day but most jobs want requirements I can't fill. It's frustrating. I'm trying but.. Oh well.
> 
> Just got to keep my head up but.. It's hard to at the moment.. :whistling2:


Totally! It makes you feel so low.


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh aye??? :gasp: :lol2:


 :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> :lol2:


Dirty boy!


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Totally! It makes you feel so low.


It does. And so many people assume you aren't trying.. But you are!


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> It's horrible. I can't afford many things which is fine. All I am focused on at the moment is paying for bills. I apply for anything new every day but most jobs want requirements I can't fill. It's frustrating. I'm trying but.. Oh well.
> 
> Just got to keep my head up but.. It's hard to at the moment.. :whistling2:


It's not a lot of fun, you're right Cilla, but you've just not got to let it get you down and keep trying - easier said than done though, I know!


----------



## Shell195

We have a storm:no1:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> It's not a lot of fun, you're right Cilla, but you've just not got to let it get you down and keep trying - easier said than done though, I know!


Thank you . I know it will work out and is looking a bit more promising but I just need a job and everything will be fine .


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We have a storm:no1:


We do too! Thunder, lightening, the lot!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> we got told off for using wiki in uni :blush:


we got told off in college just cos it "might" be wrong.....


Alex said:


> Wanted to get my haircut today, Had to book in for Friday. Going for a new style, need it done differently :2thumb:


ooo there best be pics


_jake_ said:


> This is from the night time thread.
> 
> I have never laughed so hard. Ever. Whats wrong with me anyway Jaime:whip::lol2:


whats wrong is your like nearly 10 years younger than me jake....


Alex said:


> Little widdler.
> 
> 
> Isnt the hairdresser usually a man :O I'm not going too short with mine, keeping the fringe cut to the right, having the sides layered shorter, spiked at the back, top and sides at the back.


BAHAHAHAHAHA
PICSSSS there best be picssss


Alex said:


> Seen the pics he took for Jaime :whistling2::lol2:


you said you wouldnt tell :gasp::lol2:


Shell195 said:


> We have a storm:no1:


we did it seems to have gone away now


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Little widdler.
> 
> 
> Isnt the hairdresser usually a man :O I'm not going too short with mine, keeping the fringe cut to the right, having the sides layered shorter, spiked at the back, top and sides at the back.


1) You never complained.
2) She's a woman. And not a chick with a d&ck.


Zoo-Man said:


> Oh aye??? :gasp: :lol2:


PMs on the way 



ami_j said:


> whats wrong is your like nearly 10 years younger than me jake....


I was only joking  Paedo..


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> 1) You never complained.
> 2) She's a woman. And not a chick with a d&ck.
> 
> PMs on the way
> 
> 
> I was only joking  Paedo..


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> 1) You never complained.
> 2) She's a woman. And not a chick with a d&ck.
> 
> PMs on the way
> 
> 
> I was only joking  Paedo..


oi less of the peado :whip:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> oi less of the peado :whip:


Sworry.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Haha I bet all of you are searching for this message!! Run puppets run!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hot pic Jake!!! :mf_dribble:








































:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Sworry.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Haha I bet all of you are searching for this message!! Run puppets run!


not funny :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Silly bloody tortoises are sat out in the storm! I've put them in their shelters once already! :devil:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> not funny :bash:


:gasp::eek4::eek4:


----------



## Zoo-Man

GGGGRRRRRRR, the flaming Sky box keeps going off cos of the storm now! That will really pee me off when Im watching Emmerdale & Corrie! :devil:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> GGGGRRRRRRR, the flaming Sky box keeps going off cos of the storm now! That will really pee me off when Im watching Emmerdale & Corrie! :devil:


Sky is telling you to not watch soaps!:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Silly bloody tortoises are sat out in the storm! I've put them in their shelters once already! :devil:


dozy buggers :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> GGGGRRRRRRR, the flaming Sky box keeps going off cos of the storm now! That will really pee me off when Im watching Emmerdale & Corrie! :devil:


 

Ours did too but the storm has gone now


----------



## Amalthea

Looks like we're gonna get a storm here, too.... I hope so!


----------



## Cillah

Oh gosh I want it to storm here as well! I can't remember the last time I was in a storm .


----------



## Amalthea

I do love a good storm.... Much better than crappy drizzle!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Oh gosh I want it to storm here as well! I can't remember the last time I was in a storm .





Amalthea said:


> I do love a good storm.... Much better than crappy drizzle!


 


I love storms, we dont get enough of them


----------



## Amalthea

Storm is here!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Storm is here!


 
Send it back our way when you have had enough:whistling2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> 1) You never complained.
> 2) She's a woman. And not a chick with a d&ck.
> 
> PMs on the way
> 
> 
> I was only joking  Paedo..


 
I never said i didn't complain :whistling2: 


Changing the subject for a minute, My dad went to [email protected] and was looking at one of the hamsters, he wanted to know whether it was a female. He asked the salesperson who assumed he was going to breed it. She went away and spoke to someone who then said that pets at home only sell 'pets' they are not fit for breeding at all. 

Well, that sums up their rodents in one. Not fit for breeding.


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Sky is telling you to not watch soaps!:lol2:


Well Sky can kiss my :devil:!


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I never said i didn't complain :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Changing the subject for a minute, My dad went to [email protected] and was looking at one of the hamsters, he wanted to know whether it was a female. He asked the salesperson who assumed he was going to breed it. She went away and spoke to someone who then said that pets at home only sell 'pets' they are not fit for breeding at all.
> 
> Well, that sums up their rodents in one. Not fit for breeding.


what just cos he asked what gender it was :\
a lad at my pah sold me two female and one male gerbils a while ago but i never mentioned breeding (and they werent for breeding) and was talking bout small furries with him so i think he knew that...but thats shocking your dad should of kicked off
they prob only say not for breeding cos they dont want anyone else taking their custom alex, if they sell such shoddy animals they obv dont care about that aspect


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Best of luck Cillah. I know how you feel being out of work hun, & I've been to the JobCentre today, left feeling crapper than I already did. Oh well....


 i used to hate going the job centre, goes to job centre person 'can you give me some help', 'use the computer' 

weeks of using the computer 'can you help me please', 'use the computer', i have but i can't find anything for me that doesn't need experience and i'm not hearing anything back from them', '(huff puff) the computers there use it'.

smackhead rolls in 'ay mate i need help with me dole larrrrrrr', sits down at a desk and does all the work for him :bash:

how the f*&ck do they get a job in there and the just seem to look down on everyone in there because they don't have a job:devil:


Shell195 said:


> We have a storm:no1:


i was over an hour late out of work because we got flooded


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> dozy buggers :lol2:


I know. I've just ran back out in the rain to put them back into their shelters :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> I never said i didn't complain :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Changing the subject for a minute, My dad went to [email protected] and was looking at one of the hamsters, he wanted to know whether it was a female. He asked the salesperson who assumed he was going to breed it. She went away and spoke to someone who then said that pets at home only sell 'pets' they are not fit for breeding at all.
> 
> Well, that sums up their rodents in one. Not fit for breeding.


 what jaime said, but i would also add if they're not fit for breeding they're not fit for pets imo


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know. I've just ran back out in the rain to put them back into their shelters :devil:


hehe they think your playing a game with them


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know. I've just ran back out in the rain to put them back into their shelters :devil:





tomwilson said:


> what jaime said, but i would also add if they're not fit for breeding they're not fit for pets imo


pretty much , though i spose theres hamsters that i wouldnt breed that are great pets, say they arent of type or their mother was a bad mum


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> what just cos he asked what gender it was :\
> a lad at my pah sold me two female and one male gerbils a while ago but i never mentioned breeding (and they werent for breeding) and was talking bout small furries with him so i think he knew that...but thats shocking your dad should of kicked off
> they prob only say not for breeding cos they dont want anyone else taking their custom alex, if they sell such shoddy animals they obv dont care about that aspect


Yeah, and the fact she said they are only 'pet quality, they are not good enough for breeding' is bad. If they are that bad, dont buy them in! I'd like to see them put that phrase on the labels on the cages, just to warn everyone that they are for pets only! She then went on to give him a lecture about how to house them, and that they cant be kept together. he's kept hamsters longer than she's been born.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i used to hate going the job centre, goes to job centre person 'can you give me some help', 'use the computer'
> 
> weeks of using the computer 'can you help me please', 'use the computer', i have but i can't find anything for me that doesn't need experience and i'm not hearing anything back from them', '(huff puff) the computers there use it'.
> 
> smackhead rolls in 'ay mate i need help with me dole larrrrrrr', sits down at a desk and does all the work for him :bash:
> 
> how the f*&ck do they get a job in there and the just seem to look down on everyone in there because they don't have a job:devil:
> 
> i was over an hour late out of work because we got flooded


Yes, I don't know how people manage to stay on Job Seekers Allowance for so long (as many do round our area) because today I was told that now I have been on it for 6 months, I will have to accept any job that is offered to me. So whats happening with these druggie scrotes who haven't worked since leaving school??? :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yeah, and the fact she said they are only 'pet quality, they are not good enough for breeding' is bad. If they are that bad, dont buy them in! I'd like to see them put that phrase on the labels on the cages, just to warn everyone! She then went on to give him a lecture about how to house them, and that they cant be kept together. he's kept hamsters longer than she's been born.


:lol2: what an idiot
they arent pet quality most of the time , nomally have wet tail or dop dead randomly at six months


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> pretty much , though i spose theres hamsters that i wouldnt breed that are great pets, say they arent of type or their mother was a bad mum


 But these are bred on rodent farms. Shoddy blood lines.


----------



## tomwilson

just wondered if anyone in here could help these guys out i know shell and eileen have raised mammals before http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/547413-help-please-new-born-skunks.html


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> :lol2: what an idiot
> they arent pet quality most of the time , nomally have wet tail or dop dead randomly at six months


 About this time last year i had 3 hamsters that i bought from there die. These were kept in the same room as my others, and they are all still fine.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I don't know how people manage to stay on Job Seekers Allowance for so long (as many do round our area) because today I was told that now I have been on it for 6 months, I will have to accept any job that is offered to me. So whats happening with these druggie scrotes who haven't worked since leaving school??? :bash:


i was on it nine months , was hell
got sent on a course and sent over 50 letters out got like 2 replies, some of the workers in the job centre treat you like muck on their shoe


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> But these are bred on rodent farms. Shoddy blood lines.


oh i know , im just saying with a proper breeders hamster , they get some that are just pet quality


Alex said:


> About this time last year i had 3 hamsters that i bought from there die. These were kept in the same room as my others, and they are all still fine.


i had two year or so back , one got the runs and died after having a bit of veg that my others were fine with, they just cant hack anything but the crap they get in the farms...the other just died in her sleep


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> But these are bred on rodent farms. Shoddy blood lines.


 whats wrong with asking for the sex anyway in my experience they have completely different personalities and temperaments, think this girls a tool who's read the [email protected] hand book and thinks she knows it all


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> whats wrong with asking for the sex anyway in my experience they have completely different personalities and temperaments, think this girls a tool who's read the [email protected] hand book and thinks she knows it all


I know, what if someone wants a certain sex due to their own preferences. Same as dogs, people want to choose the sex.


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> i was on it nine months , was hell
> got sent on a course and sent over 50 letters out got like 2 replies, some of the workers in the job centre treat you like muck on their shoe


I think you should just politely remind them that they work in a Job Centre!:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I think you should just politely remind them that they work in a Job Centre!:whistling2:


 honestly i think they have some sort of superiority complex, so it wouldn't work just wait till you ever have to go mate you'll find out : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i was on it nine months , was hell
> got sent on a course and sent over 50 letters out got like 2 replies, some of the workers in the job centre treat you like muck on their shoe


The guy I saw today was really nice, but he made me feel like I would be bullied into doing something I wouldn't like, or didn't want.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The guy I saw today was really nice, but he made me feel like I would be bullied into doing something I wouldn't like, or didn't want.


theres the odd few that are nice and realise its hard for people but theres some that are horrible


----------



## Alex

You lot have scared me to EVER go near a Job Centre......


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> The guy I saw today was really nice, but he made me feel like I would be bullied into doing something I wouldn't like, or didn't want.


 you'll be working at iceland for dole money in no time, we get alot of people from the tng doing work experience in our area


----------



## _jake_

I swear this is a cat chat :hmm: LOL


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> I swear this is a cat chat :hmm: LOL


 
You missed out the word Random:whistling2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> I swear this is a cat chat :hmm: LOL


 In the last 500 pages theres about a total of 10 posts about cats.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I swear this is a cat chat :hmm: LOL











happy now moanin'ar'se


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> You missed out the word Random:whistling2:


You won.


Alex said:


> In the last 500 pages theres about a total of 10 posts about cats.


Crazy. Who'd have a cat anyway?:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> image
> happy now moanin'ar'se


I think you've dropped a tissue: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you'll be working at iceland for dole money in no time, we get alot of people from the tng doing work experience in our area


I had my heart set on my dream job as (don't laugh, many people do) a zoo keeper. I have been checking Blackpool & Chester Zoo's websites every few days for vacancies, but no luck yet. Now, after what the guy at the job centre told me today, I think I am going to have to get a job that I won't like, until a zoo keeping job comes up.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I think you've dropped a tissue: victory:


 i never dropped it the little ginger savage stole it from the bathroom and tore it up on the landing. thinks hes the andrex 'kitten'


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> image
> happy now moanin'ar'se


 Are they yours Tom?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I had my heart set on my dream job as (don't laugh, many people do) a zoo keeper. I have been checking Blackpool & Chester Zoo's websites every few days for vacancies, but no luck yet. Now, after what the guy at the job centre told me today, I think I am going to have to get a job that I won't like, until a zoo keeping job comes up.


 why would i laugh dude, its a shame nothings come up before now though


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> why would i laugh dude, its a shame nothings come up before now though


Lots of people laugh when I tell them thats what I want to do. I've wanted to do it ever since being a kid. I would love to work with either primates, big cats or elephants ideally.


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> i never dropped it the little ginger savage stole it from the bathroom and tore it up on the landing. thinks hes the andrex 'kitten'


Roxy does that!:devil:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Lots of people laugh when I tell them thats what I want to do. I've wanted to do it ever since being a kid. I would love to work with either primates, big cats or elephants ideally.


Nothing to be ashamed off, grab your dreams and don't let go:notworthy:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Are they yours Tom?


 dianas sisters this is my boy but he ran away
















i miss him so much


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Nothing to be ashamed off, grab your dreams and don't let go:notworthy:


Aww, thats sweet Jake, thanks.


----------



## Alex

Here, have another cat on the thread. This one likes helping re-wiring a car.


His eyes look scary when the camera flashes lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Lots of people laugh when I tell them thats what I want to do. I've wanted to do it ever since being a kid. I would love to work with either primates, big cats or elephants ideally.


 some people don't have enough respect for other peoples dreams to wipped up in the worker ant mentality we seem to have in this country. what wrong with peple doing jobs they want to do ffs


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, thats sweet Jake, thanks.


Does it make me anymore attractive?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> dianas sisters this is my boy but he ran away
> image
> image
> i miss him so much


 
Aww im sorry dude.


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Here, have another cat on the thread. This one likes helping re-wiring a car.
> 
> 
> His eyes look scary when the camera flashes lol
> image


Is that a corsa?:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Here, have another cat on the thread. This one likes helping re-wiring a car.
> 
> 
> His eyes look scary when the camera flashes lol
> image


want


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Lots of people laugh when I tell them thats what I want to do. I've wanted to do it ever since being a kid. I would love to work with either primates, big cats or elephants ideally.


 Gotta' remember your chatting to people that love animals here. Most of us would love to do it if we could. If people laugh, let them. End of the day its what you want to do


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Aww im sorry dude.


 its ok its been about 6 month now but he got out one night and we never saw him again, ironicaly the week before we were getting him microchipped


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> some people don't have enough respect for other peoples dreams to wipped up in the worker ant mentality we seem to have in this country. what wrong with peple doing jobs they want to do ffs


Soo true! My dream is to become a paramedic and all I get is 'Why you wanna do that, horrible job' Why not an Plumber?:gasp: Grrr makes me so angry. It's my dream and my GCSEs are higher than average to become one!!!


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> want


 He's nearly 15 now. We had a pair, and about 6-7 years ago his brother got hit by a car


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Is that a corsa?:no1:


Yep its a Corsa :no1: Best cars around


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> its ok its been about 6 month now but he got out one night and we never saw him again, ironicaly the week before we were getting him microchipped


 Sod's law mate  Never had any of our cats microchipped.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Soo true! My dream is to become a paramedic and all I get is 'Why you wanna do that, horrible job' Why not an Plumber?:gasp: Grrr makes me so angry. It's my dream and my GCSEs are higher than average to become one!!!


 my little brother got A's in everything and he became a hair dresser because thats what he wanted to do, must be the most overly qualified, inteligent hair dresser you'll ever meet, it also gives him time to do his dancing aswell the kid doesn't stop


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Does it make me anymore attractive?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Post a pic on here & I will tell you! :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> its ok its been about 6 month now but he got out one night and we never saw him again, ironicaly the week before we were getting him microchipped


God thats horrible Tom. Roxy went missing and I worried soo much, at that point I realised I'd forgotten to send her chip details off. Luckily she came back later in the day:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> some people don't have enough respect for other peoples dreams to wipped up in the worker ant mentality we seem to have in this country. what wrong with peple doing jobs they want to do ffs


Too true mate


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Gotta' remember your chatting to people that love animals here. Most of us would love to do it if we could. If people laugh, let them. End of the day its what you want to do


Thats true Alex, fellow animal lovers would be less likely to laugh


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Yep its a Corsa :no1: Best cars around


Wooo wow all that from looking at the door handle:blush:


tomwilson said:


> my little brother got A's in everything and he became a hair dresser because thats what he wanted to do, must be the most overly qualified, inteligent hair dresser you'll ever meet, it also gives him time to do his dancing aswell the kid doesn't stop


Wow, fair play to him! What dance is it? Street dance is immense!


Zoo-Man said:


> Post a pic on here & I will tell you! :whistling2:


PM earlier:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> He's nearly 15 now. We had a pair, and about 6-7 years ago his brother got hit by a car


awwww


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Sod's law mate  Never had any of our cats microchipped.


 we lived on the second floor and had no access to the yard so couldn't even leave a door open for him, i stayed on the stairs every night for 3 days, rang all the shelters for weeks, all we got was one call to some where in the countryside went to check anyway and saw a very similar cat but it wasn't him just upset me even more


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> PM earlier:whistling2:


But that wasn't you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Wooo wow all that from looking at the door handle:blush:
> 
> Wow, fair play to him! What dance is it? Street dance is immense!
> 
> PM earlier:whistling2:


 i think its street dance do they dance in troops i'll see if i can find a video on you tube


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> But that wasn't you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It was:whistling2:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats true Alex, fellow animal lovers would be less likely to laugh


I dont think they would laugh atall. Afterall most of our houses are like a small zoo :lol2:



_jake_ said:


> Wooo wow all that from looking at the door handle:blush:


Know someone with one?



ami_j said:


> awwww


Was an incredibly difficult thing to deal with  The person who had hit him had drove off, and some lads who were driving down the road stopped and moved him out of the road. They went to the neighbors to ask if he was theirs, and they came round and told us


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Know someone with one?


Yeah my mum. One of the old shape ones?:blush: They are cool. Want one for my first car!: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> It was:whistling2:


Wasn't! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I dont think they would laugh atall. Afterall most of our houses are like a small zoo :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Know someone with one?
> 
> 
> 
> Was an incredibly difficult thing to deal with  The person who had hit him had drove off, and some lads who were driving down the road stopped and moved him out of the road. They went to the neighbors to ask if he was theirs, and they came round and told us


i remember when my cat was pts was heartbreaking


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Yeah my mum. One of the old shape ones?:blush: They are cool. Want one for my first car!: victory:


 Thats the one. I have a 1995 Corsa B in blue Love it :no1:


----------



## _jake_

I'm afraid I couldn't possibly post a picture. I aint got none!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I'm afraid I couldn't possibly post a picture. I aint got none!


What a cop-out :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> What a cop-out :lol2:


Its true! none on my pc:Na_Na_Na_Na: Got loads of um, other pictures though!:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Its true! none on my pc:Na_Na_Na_Na: Got loads of um, other pictures though!:lol2:


Other pictures??? Sounds dodgy! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Other pictures??? Sounds dodgy! :lol2:


It is rather dodgy! Ranges from hamsters to dogs:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Other pictures??? Sounds dodgy! :lol2:


 its his porn collection gone are the days of under the mattress they're all on his pc now lol


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> its his porn collection gone are the days of under the mattress they're all on his pc now lol


Oh yeah that reminds me, can I have that DVD back?:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Its true! none on my pc:Na_Na_Na_Na: Got loads of um, other pictures though!:lol2:


hardly suprising for a 15 year old boy:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Oh yeah that reminds me, can I have that DVD back?:whistling2:


 dvd? i don't want any of you're animal stuff :shock:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> hardly suprising for a 15 year old boy:whistling2:


:x It really makes me feel sick.... strange eh?:lol2:


tomwilson said:


> dvd? i don't want any of you're animal stuff :shock:


I thought you were into hamsters?:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> :x It really makes me feel sick.... strange eh?:lol2:
> 
> I thought you were into hamsters?:2thumb:


lol i dont believe you :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> lol i dont believe you :lol2:


Tis true! Dont watch it! It's just fake. Being in love is sooo much better:blush:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Tis true! Dont watch it! It's just fake. Being in love is sooo much better:blush:


:gasp: what kind of 15 year old are you!


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> :gasp: what kind of 15 year old are you!


The one that fixes your window when the others break 'um!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> The one that fixes your window when the others break 'um!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> The one that fixes your window when the others break 'um!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Bet you were perving through the window.


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Bet you were perving through the window.


Only if they are fit and of the female persuasion!:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone just thougt i would pop in for five minutes
Have had bad news only four babies are left dont know what happened to the other ones though so will have to wait till i get home on monday to learn more


----------



## Amalthea

What in god's name is going on in here?!? *lol*

About to have dinner... Got reduced pies from Morrisons 

Jaime... Check out my room one on HP


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone just thougt i would pop in for five minutes
> Have had bad news only four babies are left dont know what happened to the other ones though so will have to wait till i get home on monday to learn more


oh no :C


Amalthea said:


> What in god's name is going on in here?!? *lol*
> 
> About to have dinner... Got reduced pies from Morrisons
> 
> Jaime... Check out my room one on HP


its the boys jen, the boys and their smut
okkkk


----------



## Alex

The potential http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/547496-do-think-dressing-dogs-clothes.html :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> What in god's name is going on in here?!? *lol*
> 
> About to have dinner... Got reduced pies from Morrisons
> 
> Jaime... Check out my room one on HP


OMG sparklyyyyyyyy
and pink glitch <3


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> The potential http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/547496-do-think-dressing-dogs-clothes.html :lol2:


Do it.:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

I am gutted about it from what i can tell it is the roan ones that have died only two of the roan ones are left as well as the sable one and the white one which apparently are huge size wise


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I am gutted about it from what i can tell it is the roan ones that have died only two of the roan ones are left as well as the sable one and the white one which apparently are huge size wise


mum could of killed them, has she handled them?


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> its the boys jen, the boys and their smut
> okkkk


Boys... *shakes head*



Alex said:


> The potential http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/547496-do-think-dressing-dogs-clothes.html :lol2:


Looking forward to this thread!! :whistling2:



ami_j said:


> OMG sparklyyyyyyyy
> and pink glitch <3


I know, huh!!! :no1:


----------



## sammy1969

Not till their eyes were open if at all as far as i am aware. I know their eyes were opening as i came away she has only found two corpses and they had no marks on them. She didnt even clean the cage until i gave her permission yesterday as she wasnt sure if she should Remebering they are now over 3 weeks old


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Boys... *shakes head*
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this thread!! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, huh!!! :no1:


im hoping that a mutant offspring will snare me a pink eye glitch lol need to get to the trades


----------



## Cillah

We got a little bit of the storm but not much!

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Do it.:2thumb:


 And you : victory:

we need one of your hidden messages in the wording


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Not till their eyes were open if at all as far as i am aware. I know their eyes were opening as i came away she has only found two corpses and they had no marks on them. She didnt even clean the cage until i gave her permission yesterday as she wasnt sure if she should Remebering they are now over 3 weeks old


mum might be having problem with lactation , or a virus might of got them  
prob too small to post mortem , i hope the others will be ok


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> And you : victory:
> 
> we need one of your hidden messages in the wording


I'm not feeling very inspired today:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Storm has come back!! It was clearing up, but the heavens have opened and there's thunder and lightening :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Storm has come back!! It was clearing up, but the heavens have opened and there's thunder and lightening :2thumb:


it might come back here then, im sure i heard a rumble


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> it might come back here then, im sure i heard a rumble


I hope it does :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Grrr I hope it never returns down south!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I hope it does :lol2:


me too i like storms , they scare me a bit though , im sure i will get hit one of these days will the metal in my face :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Can the whole country get the same storm here?

Obviously it can't in Australia, haha. But can it here?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> it might come back here then, im sure i heard a rumble


 Think that one was me, sorry :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Think that one was me, sorry :blush:


BAHAHAHAHA :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> me too i like storms , they scare me a bit though , im sure i will get hit one of these days will the metal in my face :lol2:


I can't believe how small hail is here. Martin told me it doesn't get much bigger than what it is now. But in Australia we get it baseball sized. :gasp:

I think bad storms are really interesting. Last bad storm I was in in Australia my next door neighbours barn caught on fire :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

till i get home i have no idea and yeah they are too small for post mortem from what i can gather Looks like it was something that only affected the middle ones though as the runt is still going strong which seems strange the others were all eating solids then four just didnt appear one morning and when i asked if she had checked the tank for them she said she hadnt wanted to go in there before she checked with me so dont think shehas handled them to be honest I~ wonder if it is because mum was used to only me goign in there then when i came away the different scent made her cull some of them and only the ones she couldnt catch survived


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I can't believe how small hail is here. Martin told me it doesn't get much bigger than what it is now. But in Australia we get it baseball sized. :gasp:
> 
> I think bad storms are really interesting. Last bad storm I was in in Australia my next door neighbours barn caught on fire :gasp:


:gasp:
i think its cos its so dry in austrailia so things can ignite easier


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> :gasp:
> i think its cos its so dry in austrailia so things can ignite easier


Well the lightning hit the wooden barn so that's why.. But when we get storms they are really bad. It rains more here though! I'd prefer the rain. It's nice : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Your storm up there now was down here earlier in the day! I got soaked doing the paper round!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> till i get home i have no idea and yeah they are too small for post mortem from what i can gather Looks like it was something that only affected the middle ones though as the runt is still going strong which seems strange the others were all eating solids then four just didnt appear one morning and when i asked if she had checked the tank for them she said she hadnt wanted to go in there before she checked with me so dont think shehas handled them to be honest I~ wonder if it is because mum was used to only me goign in there then when i came away the different scent made her cull some of them and only the ones she couldnt catch survived


its possible somethings upset her , though im sure they would be marked if mum had culled them , or missing altogether


----------



## feorag

Evening all! Sammy so sorry to hear your news! I hope things are OK when you finally get home! 

We went to see the new Shrek film this afternoon, the 3d one! Not many films that Ellie can go and see. 'Twas pretty good though and I enjoyed it!

We've only had a bit of rain late tonight, no storm - yet!!!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Well the lightning hit the wooden barn so that's why.. But when we get storms they are really bad. It rains more here though! I'd prefer the rain. It's nice : victory:


aye , i think sheds tend to be damp over here lol due to all the rain we normally have


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> Well the lightning hit the wooden barn so that's why.. But when we get storms they are really bad. It rains more here though! I'd prefer the rain. It's nice : victory:


Hehe I bet when we had the heat wave over here not long ago and people were going to tescos in bikinis, you were in a coat and scarf!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> aye , i think sheds tend to be damp over here lol due to all the rain we normally have


True..

That Meg girl. She posted in her needing pics in the snake thread that she isn't keen on lying.. But what about the other day :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> True..
> 
> That Meg girl. She posted in her needing pics in the snake thread that she isn't keen on lying.. But what about the other day :gasp::gasp:


 I just saw your post there :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Hehe I bet when we had the heat wave over here not long ago and people were going to tescos in bikinis, you were in a coat and scarf!:lol2::lol2:


Well it might be hot for you guys but.. It gets to 47C in my town and I prefer temperatures in the 30C range. Soo.. Haha. I think it's cold in Summer. I am wearing a cardigan and jeans now. Haha. :blush:


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> I just saw your post there :lol2:


Well it's true :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> True..
> 
> That Meg girl. She posted in her needing pics in the snake thread that she isn't keen on lying.. But what about the other day :gasp::gasp:


shes a weirdo lol 


Cillah said:


> Well it might be hot for you guys but.. It gets to 47C in my town and I prefer temperatures in the 30C range. Soo.. Haha. I think it's cold in Summer. I am wearing a cardigan and jeans now. Haha. :blush:


it gets to like -1 in winter :C


----------



## _jake_

Knowone like my reply in the doggy clothes thread


----------



## sammy1969

ty eileen i feel lost as im not there to know what has happened only had a quick chat on phone so details are sketchey.
Two corpses are missing completely Jaimi two untouched and the survivors are all ok even though the runt is small compared to the sable and white ones the other two are like twins apparently markings wise which i hadnt noticed when i looked at them all before i came away


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> shes a weirdo lol
> 
> it gets to like -1 in winter :C


It gets to that in Australia too!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> ty eileen i feel lost as im not there to know what has happened only had a quick chat on phone so details are sketchey.
> Two corpses are missing completely Jaimi two untouched and the survivors are all ok even though the runt is small compared to the sable and white ones the other two are like twins apparently markings wise which i hadnt noticed when i looked at them all before i came away


awww sounds like a possible cull ...poor babies 


Cillah said:


> It gets to that in Australia too!


you might be ok then


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww sounds like a possible cull ...poor babies
> 
> you might be ok then


Martin says it gets a lot colder than that here though :gasp:.

And it only gets to -1 during the nights in the middle of Winter in Aus sometimes.. I find it very cold!


----------



## Alex

im sure it got to about -12 earlier in the year? :hmm:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> oh no :C
> 
> its the boys jen, the boys and their smut
> okkkk


didn't see you complaining 



sammy1969 said:


> till i get home i have no idea and yeah they are too small for post mortem from what i can gather Looks like it was something that only affected the middle ones though as the runt is still going strong which seems strange the others were all eating solids then four just didnt appear one morning and when i asked if she had checked the tank for them she said she hadnt wanted to go in there before she checked with me so dont think shehas handled them to be honest I~ wonder if it is because mum was used to only me goign in there then when i came away the different scent made her cull some of them and only the ones she couldnt catch survived


 could it be due to the heat maybe sammy, you can always try again in future, although i would understand you not wanting to if you think it could be due to the mother


----------



## Cillah

I just found a really large cheap rat cage on eBay. Martin is going to think about it overnight. I just asked them a question about it. =o


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> im sure it got to about -12 earlier in the year? :hmm:


yeah that was mega cold 


tomwilson said:


> didn't see you complaining
> 
> 
> could it be due to the heat maybe sammy, you can always try again in future, although i would understand you not wanting to if you think it could be due to the mother


doubt it im sure its far hotter in syria lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yeah that was mega cold
> 
> doubt it im sure its far hotter in syria lol


 yeah but they live over 6 foot in the ground don't they?

did i go a bit far with the dog clothes


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Tom I hadnt thought of that i know it is boiling down this end of the country although where i am is a couple of degrees hotter than where home is but it has still gotten to 30 degrees there. here it has been the hottest place in the country lol mind oyu it is trying to rain at the moment. Not being there to know is the hardest thing and i may try again wiht her once i know it isnt mum for definate but i know before i came away she was being a great mum only one rookie mistake i would say which is when she put two in her cheek pouches to move them resulting in one dieing of suffocation but at that stage they were only a few days old so at the moment everything is guesswork so will be glad to get home to see what is going on for myself. That is the worst thing aobut being away lol missing what the animals are doing


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> yeah but they live over 6 foot in the ground don't they?
> 
> did i go a bit far with the dog clothes


I think I did:whistling2:

But my second reply is rather dashing.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yeah but they live over 6 foot in the ground don't they?
> 
> did i go a bit far with the dog clothes


wouldnt say they lived that low, remember cold sends them into torpor. honestly cant see it being heat if mum wasnt affected too

lol no its only just starting up


----------



## Shell195

Sammy, sorry about your sad news 

Do you think Ian is still broken down on the motorway awaiting the AA:whistling2:

Reading the smutty talk reminded me he was missing:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Sammy, sorry about your sad news
> 
> Do you think Ian is still broken down on the motorway awaiting the AA:whistling2:
> 
> Reading the smutty talk reminded me he was missing:lol2:


:gasp: shoot he is isnt he 

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi shell and ty, just want to hurry up and get home now to see what has happened for myself but am not able to get there till monday as still have nephews coming over this weekend to see their uncle glyn


----------



## _jake_

Me and Jaime or making a funny. Hehehe!


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/547449-my-2-pet-rats-boerd.html

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

wonder how long it'll take till it gets locked?


----------



## _jake_

And I get banned! :lol:


----------



## Cillah

Guys if my parents send over this tax money soon I could get this cage :gasp:. Then Neil could deliver my babies :gasp:.

There's a slight problem though :blush:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> And I get banned! :lol:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Guys if my parents send over this tax money soon I could get this cage :gasp:. Then Neil could deliver my babies :gasp:.
> 
> There's a slight problem though :blush:


 what is it


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/547449-my-2-pet-rats-boerd.html
> 
> :lol2:


Wonder if they will like my suggestion lol


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> There's a slight problem though :blush:


What's that then?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Guys if my parents send over this tax money soon I could get this cage :gasp:. Then Neil could deliver my babies :gasp:.
> 
> There's a slight problem though :blush:


oo what 


sammy1969 said:


> Wonder if they will like my suggestion lol


hehe i do ^^

talk about not feeding the troll , this one will be stuffed


----------



## _jake_

We couldnt let her starve. Ugly troll or not  We all have hearts of gold.


----------



## Cillah

The problem is that they have rats they want to rehome with said cage.. Females but.. =o


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> The problem is that they have rats they want to rehome with said cage.. Females but.. =o


thats not a problem  thats a bonus ^^


----------



## tomwilson

anyone like this one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/547504-i-need-pics-here.html#post6634102


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> thats not a problem  thats a bonus ^^


What if they don't like my babies =/


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Well the lightning hit the wooden barn so that's why.. But when we get storms they are really bad. It rains more here though! I'd prefer the rain. It's nice : victory:


Weirdo :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Do you think Ian is still broken down on the motorway awaiting the AA:whistling2:


*nods* I was thinking that, too!! :lol2:

Introducing girlie rats is very easy, Cilla


----------



## Cillah

Well I don't know how many there are. I've assumed two. I wouldn't think more than three. Even if it is there own cage they would be ohkay with the young girls? Just I wouldn't have a spare cage if they didn't take to the babies.. That is my only worry. Hopefully they (and my mum) get back to me soon .


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> The problem is that they have rats they want to rehome with said cage.. Females but.. =o


'cept that's against ebay rules!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> 'cept that's against ebay rules!


Well they aren't selling the rats there. They just said if the buyer wants to cage they would have to wait until the rats are rehomed : victory:


----------



## feorag

Presumably in the hope that the buyer will offer to take the rats! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Poor ratties


Maybe I should ebay Rolo as I cleaned my lot out today and when I put my hand in to remove a house he was inside and bit me


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> What if they don't like my babies =/


dont see why they wouldnt...girls are pretty good with intros , i think its only me that had an arsy pair who were a bit mean to babies


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Presumably in the hope that the buyer will offer to take the rats! :whistling2:


Probably.. :blush:

It says..

for sale is a 600x480x1420mm Rat cage originally bought from ebay for £80, due to an addition soon to be in our family the only room left for them will soon be taken over buy our new baby.The female dumbo rats living in the cage would also like a new home complete with the cage. so before buying, this would need to be considered as the cage cannot be sold until they are re-housed. any questions please do not hesitate to ask. 50% of this donation will be going to support the help for heros campaign.


----------



## feorag

Jaime - do you think I should block the back of the litter tray where dougal runs and hides when one of the big boys goes up to him and take out the tube, thereby leaving him in the position where he has nowhere to hide??

Mistress Sadako suggested that on my pea fishing thread and whereas it does make sense, I worry about what might happen?


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Probably.. :blush:
> 
> It says..
> 
> for sale is a 600x480x1420mm Rat cage originally bought from ebay for £80, due to an addition soon to be in our family the only room left for them will soon be taken over buy our new baby.The female dumbo rats living in the cage would also like a new home complete with the cage. so before buying, this would need to be considered as the cage cannot be sold until they are re-housed. any questions please do not hesitate to ask. 50% of this donation will be going to support the help for heros campaign.


Sounds like it's their hope that the buyer will take the rats too, to be honest.

what cage is it? Is it big enough to house their rats and your new ones???


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Jaime - do you think I should block the back of the litter tray where dougal runs and hides when one of the big boys goes up to him and take out the tube, thereby leaving him in the position where he has nowhere to hide??
> 
> Mistress Sadako suggested that on my pea fishing thread and whereas it does make sense, I worry about what might happen?


 would that not give him unneeded stress though having no where to hide


----------



## Shell195

Message them back and ask how many and how old


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> would that not give him unneeded stress though having no where to hide


That's what I'm thinking Tom, but I know when I got my 2 boys their breeder told me not to give them anywhere to hide away, so that they would *have* to accept attention and come around to being handled.

So that must have been stressful for the 2 original boys??


----------



## Shell195

I dont like the idea of a scared baby having nowhere to hide


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Sounds like it's their hope that the buyer will take the rats too, to be honest.
> 
> what cage is it? Is it big enough to house their rats and your new ones???


I am not sure what it is but here is the link.

Superb Rat Cage - with lots of play space on eBay (end time 21-Jul-10 20:08:01 BST)





Shell195 said:


> Message them back and ask how many and how old


I have but they haven't replied .


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's what I'm thinking Tom, but I know when I got my 2 boys their breeder told me not to give them anywhere to hide away, so that they would *have* to accept attention and come around to being handled.
> 
> So that must have been stressful for the 2 original boys??


 
But surely that is different than being faced by what he considers a big scary male rat


----------



## feorag

Neither do I you see - that's why I put the long hair straighteners tube in,l even though the big boys can get in there, both youngsters seem to be happy in there, although Wee jeemy spends a lot more time out that dougal does.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Jaime - do you think I should block the back of the litter tray where dougal runs and hides when one of the big boys goes up to him and take out the tube, thereby leaving him in the position where he has nowhere to hide??
> 
> Mistress Sadako suggested that on my pea fishing thread and whereas it does make sense, I worry about what might happen?


hmmm maybe block one. and see how he goes, dont want him freaking out altogether, take it a step at a time 


tomwilson said:


> would that not give him unneeded stress though having no where to hide


thats what im thinking 

maybe free range somewhere where he has no where to hide if possible to try reinforce them as a group


----------



## _jake_

You guys are making me want rats/mice  Mum will say no though


----------



## feorag

OK, I'll try that. Shirley was suggesting (my *extremely* non-animal-loving daughter-in-law! :lol that maybe we take the tube out when we're in the house so can intervene if there's a set-to and put it in when we're out, but of course he'll just run and hide down the back of the litter tray.

Of course, eventually he'll be too big to get down there, cos it's a corner litter tray and hooked onto the bars, so the corner is very small.

Cilla, that cage looks excellent and would easily house 6 rats if they have 3 and you're getting 3 (it is 3 you're getting from Neil isn't it?)


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hmmm maybe block one. and see how he goes, dont want him freaking out altogether, take it a step at a time
> 
> thats what im thinking
> 
> maybe free range somewhere where he has no where to hide if possible to try reinforce them as a group


 yeah maybe you could put him in the spare cage with the big buys for an hour a day or something


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> OK, I'll try that. Shirley was suggesting (my *extremely* non-animal-loving daughter-in-law! :lol that maybe we take the tube out when we're in the house so can intervene if there's a set-to and put it in when we're out, but of course he'll just run and hide down the back of the litter tray.
> 
> Of course, eventually he'll be too big to get down there, cos it's a corner litter tray and hooked onto the bars, so the corner is very small.
> 
> Cilla, that cage looks excellent and would easily house 6 rats if they have 3 and you're getting 3 (it is 3 you're getting from Neil isn't it?)


I think it's very good too. I hope no one buys it before they reply to me. There's no way I could buy it without knowing about their rats..

I am getting four off of him .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I think it's very good too. I hope no one buys it before they reply to me. There's no way I could buy it without knowing about their rats..
> 
> I am getting four off of him .


 jaime the 2nd?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> You guys are making me want rats/mice  Mum will say no though


get someeeee


tomwilson said:


> yeah maybe you could put him in the spare cage with the big buys for an hour a day or something


not sure about the spare cage. ideally they need to get on in their own cage, free range being neutral shouldnt confuse them, but another cage environment might confuse....plus the bars are too big for the little uns lol


----------



## sammy1969

_jake_ said:


> You guys are making me want rats/mice  Mum will say no though


Wat about a hamster lol will she say no to that too lol i have two syrains looking for homes in the next couple of weeks

Just been out for a ciggie to find lovely clear skies wish it would rain here to cool it all down


----------



## _jake_

Anyway guys! I'm off, school n all tommorow  Night xxxx Try not to get banned!


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> jaime the 2nd?


Hahaha nono I only ever wanted four rats. Just this cage is a really good price.. And I couldn't say no if they needed homes. :blush:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> yeah maybe you could put him in the spare cage with the big buys for an hour a day or something


But that would be a backward step, wouldn't it, seeing as they've all been together in that cage for a week now???

And the problem with the small cage is that the little ones can get through the bars, cos they're wider spaced than I realised! :bash:

I'm mad at myself for getting sentimental and letting Mollie pick the one she wanted - I'm sure Wee Jeemy's blue brother would have been a better choice, as he was only 7 weeks old too. I'm pretty certain the fact that Dougal is older is what's making him more jumpy around the big ones.

Jaime/Jen what do you think?


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> jaime the 2nd?


:lol2: oi 
that cage could house a fair few rats cillah , its best suited to does as they like to climb. aslong as you utilise all the space eg with shelves and hammocks


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Anyway guys! I'm off, school n all tommorow  Night xxxx Try not to get banned!


Goodnight jake : victory:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> :lol2: oi
> that cage could house a fair few rats cillah , its best suited to does as they like to climb. aslong as you utilise all the space eg with shelves and hammocks


That's what I plan to do. I assume it will come with everything in it that they have and then I can add to it! Which is exciting. Other people will probably think it's a good deal and buy it before me though.. :whistling2:

I just really need to know about the rats first. I hope no one impulse buys.


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> get someeeee


She has no problem with dart frogs, lizards ect. But mice n she is like NO. Probably becuase I like to breed things:whistling2: But im planning on making a viv for some darts, but I might just make it suitable for mice and just get some:lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> Wat about a hamster lol will she say no to that too lol i have two syrains looking for homes in the next couple of weeks
> 
> Just been out for a ciggie to find lovely clear skies wish it would rain here to cool it all down


I had 15 hamsters at one point. I dont think she'll say yes haha


----------



## Zoo-Man

You lot talk about rats more than you talk about cats! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Anyway guys! I'm off, school n all tommorow  Night xxxx Try not to get banned!


lol same to you:lol2:


feorag said:


> But that would be a backward step, wouldn't it, seeing as they've all been together in that cage for a week now???
> 
> And the problem with the small cage is that the little ones can get through the bars, cos they're wider spaced than I realised! :bash:
> 
> I'm mad at myself for getting sentimental and letting Mollie pick the one she wanted - I'm sure Wee Jeemy's blue brother would have been a better choice, as he was only 7 weeks old too. I'm pretty certain the fact that Dougal is older is what's making him more jumpy around the big ones.
> 
> Jaime/Jen what do you think?


i defo agree that its the age thats doing it, dylan and gonzo were the same , i just let them get on with it and now they are part of the gang


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight jake : victory:


Goodnight my main man Cole!:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Goodnight my main man Cole!:no1:


Cole??? :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

lol i know the feeling i started with one now have mum and four surviving babies one of which is staying lol but it is a girl so will have to borrow the male to make more babies


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> That's what I plan to do. I assume it will come with everything in it that they have and then I can add to it! Which is exciting. Other people will probably think it's a good deal and buy it before me though.. :whistling2:
> 
> I just really need to know about the rats first. I hope no one impulse buys.


i have my fingers crossed for you 


_jake_ said:


> She has no problem with dart frogs, lizards ect. But mice n she is like NO. Probably becuase I like to breed things:whistling2: But im planning on making a viv for some darts, but I might just make it suitable for mice and just get some:lol2:
> 
> 
> I had 15 hamsters at one point. I dont think she'll say yes haha


just dont breed them silly...rats are wonderful 


Zoo-Man said:


> You lot talk about rats more than you talk about cats! :lol2:


:lol2: cos they are just that good


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> You lot talk about rats more than you talk about cats! :lol2:


I feel like I start it a lot :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> You lot talk about rats more than you talk about cats! :lol2:


:lol2:



ami_j said:


> i defo agree that its the age thats doing it, dylan and gonzo were the same , i just let them get on with it and now they are part of the gang


I figured that! Just kicking myself that I didn't want to disappoint Mollie - she was probably only taken with Dougal because he just sat still on her lap (probably kinda frozen :roll and she thought it was cos he liked her!

I should have stuck with my original choice and taken the blue brother - he was very active, like Wee Jeemy and wanting to be on the move.


----------



## sammy1969

hi col hows you i miss my boys at the moment and the rest of the menagerie too


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i have my fingers crossed for you


Thanks! It will probably keep me awake for some time wondering. I wish I could just buy it now! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Cole??? :gasp:


Your new nickname, Colin:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I feel like I start it a lot :whistling2:


Bad Cillah, bad!!! :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

If things don't settle down with Dougal in a few days, maybe try the fewer hiding places... Didja bathe them all together? When they were drying off where did you put them? I tend to put mine in a cat carrier with a hammock in. Maybe try that?

Plenty of room in that cage, Cilla


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> hi col hows you i miss my boys at the moment and the rest of the menagerie too


Hiya hun, Im ok ta. Waiting for Clark to get back from York. He's late.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I figured that! Just kicking myself that I didn't want to disappoint Mollie - she was probably only taken with Dougal because he just sat still on her lap (probably kinda frozen :roll and she thought it was cos he liked her!
> 
> I should have stuck with my original choice and taken the blue brother - he was very active, like Wee Jeemy and wanting to be on the move.


you should of got all three  dont worry about it eileen they will work it out he just needs time 


Cillah said:


> Thanks! It will probably keep me awake for some time wondering. I wish I could just buy it now! :lol2:


awwwww i hope time goes fast for you


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Bad Cillah, bad!!! :whip:


But I don't have cats in England to talk about :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Col question for oyu can sunflower seeds make a ring necked parakeet be hyper and aggresive


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> you should of got all three  dont worry about it eileen they will work it out he just needs time
> 
> awwwww i hope time goes fast for you


I am trying to log onto my Aussie bank account to see what I left in there :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am trying to log onto my Aussie bank account to see what I left in there :lol2:


awww haha 
just think , whats meant to be will be


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww haha
> just think , whats meant to be will be


Yeah. You're right.. But at the moment this seems like it 

Even though it is in Manchester. If we get it.. I still don't know how we are going to get it to our house =o


----------



## Shell195

I put Bob back in with Kizzy a few days ago as nothing came of their last meeting. They seem better this time and she doesnt look stressed at all. She even wrestled him earlier which is a great sign:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Col question for oyu can sunflower seeds make a ring necked parakeet be hyper and aggresive


Sunflower seeds are full of fat & little else, so should be fed in moderation. Some species of parrots need strictly controlled diets where fat levels are concerned, for exapmle Amazon parrots & Cockatoos need a low fat diet, as they are prone to getting fatty lipomas if fed a diet to high in fat. I've never heard of sunflower seeds making a bird hyperactive & aggressive. It could be the weather, especially if the Ring-Neck is a female, as they are the dominant sex in _Psittacula_ species of parrots.


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Yeah. You're right.. But at the moment this seems like it
> 
> Even though it is in Manchester. If we get it.. I still don't know how we are going to get it to our house =o


Maybe try to sweet talk Gary 



Shell195 said:


> I put Bob back in with Kizzy a few days ago as nothing came of their last meeting. They seem better this time and she doesnt look stressed at all. She even wrestled him earlier which is a great sign:2thumb:


Everything's crossed here!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I put Bob back in with Kizzy a few days ago as nothing came of their last meeting. They seem better this time and she doesnt look stressed at all. She even wrestled him earlier which is a great sign:2thumb:


Hopefully it works out :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah. You're right.. But at the moment this seems like it
> 
> Even though it is in Manchester. If we get it.. I still don't know how we are going to get it to our house =o


fingers crossed for you  


Shell195 said:


> I put Bob back in with Kizzy a few days ago as nothing came of their last meeting. They seem better this time and she doesnt look stressed at all. She even wrestled him earlier which is a great sign:2thumb:


fingers crossed for you too shell


----------



## Alex

Night peeps : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Night peeps : victory:


Goodnight Alex : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Col did oyu see my question earlier hun


----------



## Amalthea

Think I am taking Gary off to bed now... He's laying on the floor next to me snoring. But he's not sleeping, I assure you :roll::yeahright:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Night peeps : victory:


your going early :gasp:


Amalthea said:


> Think I am taking Gary off to bed now... He's laying on the floor next to me snoring. But he's not sleeping, I assure you :roll::yeahright:


lol men


----------



## sammy1969

Night alex and Jen
Of course men never snore or fall asleep when they shouldnt lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Col did oyu see my question earlier hun


Yes chick, I replied! : victory:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> your going early :gasp:
> 
> lol men



Haha have to agree with that comment :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Think I am taking Gary off to bed now... He's laying on the floor next to me snoring. But he's not sleeping, I assure you :roll::yeahright:


That sounds like Clark!


----------



## sammy1969

i must of missed it will check back through for it lol


----------



## Amalthea

You wouldn't believe how often I try to get him up when he's "not sleeping" and then tell him that he was snoring and he doesn't believe me. :roll: Yes, Dear... I am going to lie about you snoring :yeahright: Nighty night, guys!!! Colin, I think you should tell them all about the conversation we've been having *giggles*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> You wouldn't believe how often I try to get him up when he's "not sleeping" and then tell him that he was snoring and he doesn't believe me. :roll: Yes, Dear... I am going to lie about you snoring :yeahright: Nighty night, guys!!! *Colin I think you should tell them all about the conversation we've been having* *giggles*


Nah, its ok hun! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, its ok hun! :lol2:


oooo i wanna kno lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Zoo-Man said:


> Sunflower seeds are full of fat & little else, so should be fed in moderation. Some species of parrots need strictly controlled diets where fat levels are concerned, for exapmle Amazon parrots & Cockatoos need a low fat diet, as they are prone to getting fatty lipomas if fed a diet to high in fat. I've never heard of sunflower seeds making a bird hyperactive & aggressive. It could be the weather, especially if the Ring-Neck is a female, as they are the dominant sex in _Psittacula_ species of parrots.


Here Samy :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, its ok hun! :lol2:


*giggles more* Right! Bed! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *giggles more* Right! Bed! :whistling2:


night jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *giggles more* Right! Bed! :whistling2:


Its going to be a suprise for Clark :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

colin! i want a lolly! but dit wont let me!!! <the dog not the sweet :lol2:>


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> colin! i want a lolly! but dit wont let me!!! <the dog not the sweet :lol2:>


*LMFAO* Dear God. Not the picture I had in my head at all!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Col lol i must of missed it in with all the other posts. The reason i asked is becoz of Bluey mums indian ring neck she is so agrresive and noisy she screeches most of the time and we wondered if the food could be doing it. Mum has had her for a good few years after taking her from someone who was not nice to her shall we say or her then cage mate. They were both prodded and poked alot from what they can tell and she killed her cage mate who was male she basically gave him a heartattack from her constant pestering for sex not sure of her age now but is well into her teens. Mum said she noticed when she had to change her food due to the local pet shop closing down that her screeching had calmed down a bit but this past week she is back to her old form screeching most of the time sothought iwould ask if oyu could offer any advice at all


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its going to be a suprise for Clark :whistling2:


hehe *intruiged*


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> colin! i want a lolly! but dit wont let me!!! <the dog not the sweet :lol2:>


I know, I saw your posts hun. Ditta & Clark are alike - big meanies!!! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> That sounds like Clark!


 sounds like me :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hehe *intruiged*


 me too tell us coll


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you Col lol i must of missed it in with all the other posts. The reason i asked is becoz of Bluey mums indian ring neck she is so agrresive and noisy she screeches most of the time and we wondered if the food could be doing it. Mum has had her for a good few years after taking her from someone who was not nice to her shall we say or her then cage mate. They were both prodded and poked alot from what they can tell and she killed her cage mate who was male she basically gave him a heartattack from her constant pestering for sex not sure of her age now but is well into her teens. Mum said she noticed when she had to change her food due to the local pet shop closing down that her screeching had calmed down a bit but this past week she is back to her old form screeching most of the time sothought iwould ask if oyu could offer any advice at all


You could try her on a lower fat seed mix (less sunflower, safflower & peanuts) to see if that has any effect. Sexual activity in birds can be linked to diet, as in the wild, the warmer weather obviously brings more fruit, seeds, blossoms, etc, which is the time of year the birds breed. So a rich diet could be affecting her hormones. Worth a try hun. : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Thanx Col will have to get mum to try it as she really does reek havoc with the eardrums lol it goes straight through you. 
And i want to know too what you are plnning for clarke


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

its ok, im gettin some heelss instead, so im happy LMAO

not really but seen as i cant have a chi chi i suppose ill have to settle for heels x


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its ok, im gettin some heelss instead, so im happy LMAO
> 
> not really but seen as i cant have a chi chi i suppose ill have to settle for heels x


oooo which heels ...i cant walk in heels lol no balance


----------



## Cillah

So I just checked my Aussie bank account and I have £98. Yaaaay. That is enough for a cage (If I get that one) I am going to think about it overnight, the rats annd getting them here.


----------



## tomwilson

pen gun mightier than the sword, sword gun mightier than the pen gun :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> So I just checked my Aussie bank account and I have £98. Yaaaay. That is enough for a cage (If I get that one) I am going to think about it overnight, the rats annd getting them here.


 
Exciting:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> So I just checked my Aussie bank account and I have £98. Yaaaay. That is enough for a cage (If I get that one) I am going to think about it overnight, the rats annd getting them here.


:2thumb: great news


----------



## Zoo-Man

I can't tell people what Im planning on here, as 1. Clark might see it, & 2. its not for minors :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Thanks guys . It isn't a lot of money but it's money we don't technically have so.. Martin is happy enough to spend it on the rats! That's a relief. Now when this lady replies.. I'll take it from there. Hopefully she doesn't live too far away from Ashton.. =o


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> I can't tell people what Im planning on here, as 1. Clark might see it, & 2. its not for minors :lol2:


No one is a minor here :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> No one is a minor here :whistling2:


 but minors can read it. to 18+


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> No one is a minor here :whistling2:


i was thinking the same thing lol but now my imagination is really running wild lol but then again i am a pervert


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I can't tell people what Im planning on here, as 1. Clark might see it, & 2. its not for minors :lol2:


pm me pleaseeeee col 


Cillah said:


> Thanks guys . It isn't a lot of money but it's money we don't technically have so.. Martin is happy enough to spend it on the rats! That's a relief. Now when this lady replies.. I'll take it from there. Hopefully she doesn't live too far away from Ashton.. =o


awww hope it works out for you and you will have lots of lovely dumbos


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> pm me pleaseeeee col
> 
> awww hope it works out for you and you will have lots of lovely dumbos


Yes. Never even seen a dumbo rat before :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Pmd you lot, but sshhhhhh


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Pmd you lot, but sshhhhhh


 are you proposing coll


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> are you proposing coll


How sweet :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

I think Clark will enjoy his surprise lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> If things don't settle down with Dougal in a few days, maybe try the fewer hiding places... Didja bathe them all together? When they were drying off where did you put them? I tend to put mine in a cat carrier with a hammock in. Maybe try that?


I bathed them all and then let them run around in the bathroom, but they all eventually went into and under the towel. 



















Then I brought them down and let them run around the living room, which with my 2 really entails hiding under the cage, but they ran around under the cage for a while before I actually put them in the cage.



ami_j said:


> you should of got all three  dont worry about it eileen they will work it out he just needs time


I must say I felt really awful leaving the little blue boy behind on his own (well they were all in a cage with a big Siamese boy, but you know what I mean) and I said to Neil I feel awful leaving him behind and he said I could take him for nothing, but I really didn't want to have 5, cos they are living in my living room and the youngsters do smell stronger than the adult boys.

Anyway I'm off now to bed - childminding tomorrow!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I bathed them all and then let them run around in the bathroom, but they all eventually went into and under the towel.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Then I brought them down and let them run around the living room, which with my 2 really entails hiding under the cage, but they ran around under the cage for a while before I actually put them in the cage.
> 
> I must say I felt really awful leaving the little blue boy behind on his own (well they were all in a cage with a big Siamese boy, but you know what I mean) and I said to Neil I feel awful leaving him behind and he said I could take him for nothing, but I really didn't want to have 5, cos they are living in my living room and the youngsters do smell stronger than the adult boys.
> 
> Anyway I'm off now to bed - childminding tomorrow!


Awwh they are so sweet :2thumb:

Goodnight x


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I bathed them all and then let them run around in the bathroom, but they all eventually went into and under the towel.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Then I brought them down and let them run around the living room, which with my 2 really entails hiding under the cage, but they ran around under the cage for a while before I actually put them in the cage.
> 
> I must say I felt really awful leaving the little blue boy behind on his own (well they were all in a cage with a big Siamese boy, but you know what I mean) and I said to Neil I feel awful leaving him behind and he said I could take him for nothing, but I really didn't want to have 5, cos they are living in my living room and the youngsters do smell stronger than the adult boys.
> 
> Anyway I'm off now to bed - childminding tomorrow!


 
What lovely photos:flrt: Meanie:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> are you proposing coll


Nope. Clark proposed to me on my birthday 2 years ago


----------



## sammy1969

they are lovely Eileen such cute faces
Night hun too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sweet pics there Eileen


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Nope. Clark proposed to me on my birthday 2 years ago


 ah well my joke was wasted, sure he'll enjoy it though : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I bathed them all and then let them run around in the bathroom, but they all eventually went into and under the towel.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Then I brought them down and let them run around the living room, which with my 2 really entails hiding under the cage, but they ran around under the cage for a while before I actually put them in the cage.
> 
> I must say I felt really awful leaving the little blue boy behind on his own (well they were all in a cage with a big Siamese boy, but you know what I mean) and I said to Neil I feel awful leaving him behind and he said I could take him for nothing, but I really didn't want to have 5, cos they are living in my living room and the youngsters do smell stronger than the adult boys.
> 
> Anyway I'm off now to bed - childminding tomorrow!


 give them to me


----------



## sammy1969

lol i like this idea can i use it on glyn so i can get my dream pets please Tom


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> lol i like this idea can i use it on glyn so i can get my dream pets please Tom


What are your dream pets ?


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> lol i like this idea can i use it on glyn so i can get my dream pets please Tom


 worth a go :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I am lucky to have Martin coooz he says I can have whatever animal I want as long as we have the time and money and are ready for it. So.. It's good ^^!.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I might try it on Clark then! (the hypnotic thing, not the other thing!)
:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yes. Never even seen a dumbo rat before :whistling2:


lol search my threads theres plenty with pics:lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> I think Clark will enjoy his surprise lol


hehe i do too 


feorag said:


> I bathed them all and then let them run around in the bathroom, but they all eventually went into and under the towel.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Then I brought them down and let them run around the living room, which with my 2 really entails hiding under the cage, but they ran around under the cage for a while before I actually put them in the cage.
> 
> I must say I felt really awful leaving the little blue boy behind on his own (well they were all in a cage with a big Siamese boy, but you know what I mean) and I said to Neil I feel awful leaving him behind and he said I could take him for nothing, but I really didn't want to have 5, cos they are living in my living room and the youngsters do smell stronger than the adult boys.
> 
> Anyway I'm off now to bed - childminding tomorrow!


i couldnt of resisted lol but thats why i have 21 and you have 4 lol 
night eileen


Zoo-Man said:


> Nope. Clark proposed to me on my birthday 2 years ago


awwwww <3


----------



## sammy1969

my dream pets are a long list Cilla but it includes Meerkats, a Bengal, a norwegian forest cat, a maine coone cat, A pure white and jet black gsd a leonberger a tibetan mastiff, alpacas, rex dumbo rats sugar gliders an pinto aph or two lol shall i carry on lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> my dream pets are a long list Cilla but it includes Meerkats,* a Bengal, a norwegian forest cat*, a maine coone cat, *A pure white* and jet black *gsd* a leonberger a tibetan mastiff, alpacas, rex dumbo rats* sugar gliders* an pinto *aph *or two lol shall i carry on lol


 we share a good few sammy


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol search my threads theres plenty with pics:lol2:


I've seen lots of photos as I used to love them in Australia 



sammy1969 said:


> my dream pets are a long list Cilla but it includes Meerkats, a Bengal, a norwegian forest cat, a maine coone cat, A pure white and jet black gsd a leonberger a tibetan mastiff, alpacas, rex dumbo rats sugar gliders an pinto aph or two lol shall i carry on lol


Ah don't worry I have a big never ending list too.. Fennec fox, genet, boxer, french bulldog, great dane, dalmation, african grey parrot, tortoise, albino hamster, rats, duprasi, chinchillas, sugar gliders, degus, ferrets, rabbits, horses, chickens.. Etc =o

I can dream.. =o


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I've seen lots of photos as I used to love them in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Ah don't worry I have a big never ending list too.. Fennec fox, genet, boxer, french bulldog, great dane, dalmation, african grey parrot, tortoise, albino hamster, rats, duprasi, chinchillas, sugar gliders, degus, ferrets, rabbits, horses, chickens.. Etc =o
> 
> I can dream.. =o



well your welcome to look at my babies too lol


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I've seen lots of photos as I used to love them in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Ah don't worry I have a big never ending list too.. Fennec fox, genet, boxer, french bulldog, great dane, dalmation, african grey parrot, *tortoise*, albino hamster, rats, duprasi, chinchillas, *sugar gliders, degus, ferrets*, rabbits, horses, chickens.. Etc =o
> 
> I can dream.. =o


 im not sure that one exists hun 

we share a few as well but i want some smaller parrots, and a tame red fox


----------



## Zoo-Man

Clark gets peed off with me asking for/hinting at/demanding all sorts of animals. There is meerkats, Indian runner ducks, ferrets (again), Sphynx cat, squirrel monkeys, .........


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> im not sure that one exists hun
> 
> we share a few as well but i want some smaller parrots, and a tame red fox


Well as long as it is white. I don't mind that much .

Oh my list is a lot longer but I am really tired and they were off the top of my head :gasp:.

I want a ragdoll, british blue, bengal, sphynx, leopard gecko, beardie.. I am so bad. Hahah!:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

nope theres no albino hammys, they havent found the gene yet...theres ones that look albino but its a mix of cinnamon and white...weird that they havent found it albinism is normally one of the first they find morph wise


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> nope theres no albino hammys, they havent found the gene yet...theres ones that look albino but its a mix of cinnamon and white...weird that they havent found it albinism is normally one of the first they find morph wise


Ahh well I wanted a long haired white. But I've seen ones with red eyes and assumed as with most other species.. That they were albino. I am going to blame this on being Australian. :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

oh we share alot of dream pets Cilla and everyone i forgot duprasis and fennec foxes lol.Andw ell i would love a parrot but am allergic to feathers which isnt good Glyn will be getting a tortoise for his burpday this year and as for squirrel monkeys i would love one of them too. Have kept degus and had an albino hamster in the past as for ferrets nooooo way would i have one of those as a pet the last one i had in my home pierced right through my ear and my left thumb only stopping becoz of my thumb nail nice pay back for giving him a home when he was discovered in someones bedroom


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Ahh well I wanted a long haired white. But I've seen ones with red eyes and assumed as with most other species.. That they were albino. I am going to blame this on being Australian. :lol2:


no hun , alot of people think its albinism , it baffles me that there isnt albino in the genes that they have found so far lol 
white hammys do crop up


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> no hun , alot of people think its albinism , it baffles me that there isnt albino in the genes that they have found so far lol
> white hammys do crop up
> 
> image
> image


that looks like the one i used to have lol never realised it wasnt a true albino but i was never great with genetics


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> oh we share alot of dream pets Cilla and everyone i forgot duprasis and fennec foxes lol.Andw ell i would love a parrot but am allergic to feathers which isnt good Glyn will be getting a tortoise for his burpday this year and as for squirrel monkeys i would love one of them too. Have kept degus and had an albino hamster in the past as for ferrets nooooo way would i have one of those as a pet the last one i had in my home pierced right through my ear and my left thumb only stopping becoz of my thumb nail nice pay back for giving him a home when he was discovered in someones bedroom


We do! I think I can get most of them one day. There's a plan but who ever sticks to a plan. :lol2:

Ouch that sounds horrid! I hope mine will be a bit more friendly. I am scared as they are nippy and I am scared of biting animals. :blush:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> no hun , alot of people think its albinism , it baffles me that there isnt albino in the genes that they have found so far lol
> white hammys do crop up
> 
> image
> image


They are lovely. I'd love one :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> nope theres no albino hammys, they havent found the gene yet...theres ones that look albino but its a mix of cinnamon and white...weird that they havent found it albinism is normally one of the first they find morph wise


 might be a fatal gene, one that kills them in the womb, i'm pretty sure its fatal to horse, i know they're completely different animals but its just for comparison


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> that looks like the one i used to have lol never realised it wasnt a true albino but i was never great with genetics


she wasnt fully white , i think she might of been a blonde that looked lightened due to being longhaired and satin...she had like weird ghost markings


Cillah said:


> They are lovely. I'd love one :2thumb:


she was lovely , from pah tho so died horribly young for no reason


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> she wasnt fully white , i think she might of been a blonde that looked lightened due to being longhaired and satin...she had like weird ghost markings
> 
> she was lovely , from pah tho so died horribly young for no reason


That's horrible .

At least you gave her a good life x


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> We do! I think I can get most of them one day. There's a plan but who ever sticks to a plan. :lol2:
> 
> Ouch that sounds horrid! I hope mine will be a bit more friendly. I am scared as they are nippy and I am scared of biting animals. :blush:


I hope so too as i have known some that are really sweet but that one soured them for me for life i know they go through a troublesome teenage period but once past that they tend to calm down, mind oyu hamsters can be bitey too in some cases but i managed to tame a few of these that i rescued when i kept them in the past have also done the same with guinea pigs and rats too ~I have had most pet types over the years and loved them all


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> might be a fatal gene, one that kills them in the womb, i'm pretty sure its fatal to horse, i know they're completely different animals but its just for comparison


its possible, might be linked into the extreme white like the white bellied gene , though that shows more interactions like merle.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> That's horrible .
> 
> At least you gave her a good life x


ty hun 
was a shame she was a lovely lil ham once she tamed down


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> I hope so too as i have known some that are really sweet but that one soured them for me for life i know they go through a troublesome teenage period but once past that they tend to calm down, mind oyu hamsters can be bitey too in some cases but i managed to tame a few of these that i rescued when i kept them in the past have also done the same with guinea pigs and rats too ~I have had most pet types over the years and loved them all


I've lived a very sheltered Aussie life when it's come to pets, haha. I've had many rats and mice and have never been bitten. Same as guinea pigs and rabbits. Oh and I have a hamster now. But Tom bred him and he's such a good boy. He's never bitten.

Soo.. Kind of hoping to keep that streak! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> she wasnt fully white , i think she might of been a blonde that looked lightened due to being longhaired and satin...she had like weird ghost markings
> 
> she was lovely , from pah tho so died horribly young for no reason


Mine was satin too Jaimi bred her myself but she didnt live as long as some of my others only making aobut 14 months so dont know if it was genetic hence her short life my others all lived over two and a half years


----------



## Cillah

I am up so late for me.. Last night I was awake at 4am :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> might be a fatal gene, one that kills them in the womb, *i'm pretty sure its fatal to horse*, i know they're completely different animals but its just for comparison


Haven't you seen Kylie's new video, All The Lovers? hehe


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Mine was satin too Jaimi bred her myself but she didnt live as long as some of my others only making aobut 14 months so dont know if it was genetic hence her short life my others all lived over two and a half years


its hard to know sometimes whats wrong with them 
never worked with satin breeding wise. had a gold satin he was too lazy to mate my female tho lol 


Cillah said:


> I am up so late for me.. Last night I was awake at 4am :gasp::gasp:


lol im having real trouble sleeping recently


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> I've lived a very sheltered Aussie life when it's come to pets, haha. I've had many rats and mice and have never been bitten. Same as guinea pigs and rabbits. Oh and I have a hamster now. But Tom bred him and he's such a good boy. He's never bitten.
> 
> Soo.. Kind of hoping to keep that streak! :whistling2:


I do tend to take the rejects or rescues that others dont want to take on and then calmed them through love and kindness hence why i have had a maniac iguana in the past who hated men and attacked who crossed her path when i first met her Two years on i found her a very understadning and loving home and she was dog tame by then and loved men


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Haven't you seen Kylie's new video, All The Lovers? hehe


 nope why what does it contian


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> its hard to know sometimes whats wrong with them
> never worked with satin breeding wise. had a gold satin he was too lazy to mate my female tho lol
> 
> lol im having real trouble sleeping recently


I used to have a nice satin line about 15 years ago but she ws my favourite hammy she was soo tame and lived more out of the cage than in it lol spending her life in my pockets and on my shoulder lol still miss her but glad i had her my cream satin male was also great as was my black broken banded


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nope why what does it contian


Albino horse, at about 2:30

YouTube - KYLIE?ALL THE LOVERS / ????????????


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I used to have a nice satin line about 15 years ago but she ws my favourite hammy she was soo tame and lived more out of the cage than in it lol spending her life in my pockets and on my shoulder lol still miss her but glad i had her my cream satin male was also great as was my black broken banded


satin is nice, on some colours its not so nice or visible...ive got a satin mink and its hard to tell shes satin


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Albino horse, at about 2:30
> 
> YouTube - KYLIE?ALL THE LOVERS / ????????????


apparently horses are similar to hams that theres no albino just genes that make them look like that, thats what google told me anyway after a quick browse, dont really know much about horse genes tho


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Albino horse, at about 2:30
> 
> YouTube - KYLIE?ALL THE LOVERS / ????????????


That horse is gorgeous I wonder if it is a camarague


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> apparently horses are similar to hams that theres no albino just genes that make them look like that, thats what google told me anyway after a quick browse, dont really know much about horse genes tho


Yes, I think the horse in Kylie's video has been whitened by computer


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> satin is nice, on some colours its not so nice or visible...ive got a satin mink and its hard to tell shes satin
> image
> image
> image


She is really pretty i can tell she is a satin lol but maybe its becoz they are one of my favs i noticed a lovely odd eyed satin in my local haskins before i came away nearly brought it but decided not to as i didnt know its history


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> That horse is gorgeous I wonder if it is a camarague


It is gorgeous isn't it? So is Kylie, she is bloody beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I think the horse in Kylie's video has been whitened by computer


really white animals worry me i dont want the sun to burn them 


sammy1969 said:


> She is really pretty i can tell she is a satin lol but maybe its becoz they are one of my favs i noticed a lovely odd eyed satin in my local haskins before i came away nearly brought it but decided not to as i didnt know its history


shes gorgeous , *brag time* shes from a very high up breeder and judge in hamsters called anne dray, one of the best hams ive owned. shes got the right size ears , short head. shes perfect lol


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> It is gorgeous isn't it? So is Kylie, she is bloody beautiful! :flrt:


I have agree Col on both counts too lol joys of beingbi sexual suppose i can appreciate beauty in all things


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I have agree Col on both counts too lol joys of beingbi sexual suppose i can appreciate beauty in all things


I'm fully gay but I'd marry Kylie tomorrow!


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> really white animals worry me i dont want the sun to burn them
> 
> shes gorgeous , *brag time* shes from a very high up breeder and judge in hamsters called anne dray, one of the best hams ive owned. shes got the right size ears , short head. shes perfect lol


Cant blame you for bragging jaimi she is lovely i wouldnt mind her myself lol love her little button ears and cheeky smile


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm fully gay but I'd marry Kylie tomorrow!


LOL Col just goes to prove no matter what your sexual orientation is you cant help but love a beautiful woman


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Cant blame you for bragging jaimi she is lovely i wouldnt mind her myself lol love her little button ears and cheeky smile


oh she is soooo cheeky , never seen a hamster steer a ball at speed like her :flrt:
i do love mink , id show her but 
a- would be a nightmare getting to shows with no car
b- shes a bar chewer


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Albino horse, at about 2:30
> 
> YouTube - KYLIE?ALL THE LOVERS / ????????????


 google saearch came up with there being grey horses which become paler with age, and sabino which are born white but some of the genes involved a fatal at an embroyonic stage so i was half right


ami_j said:


> satin is nice, on some colours its not so nice or visible...ive got a satin mink and its hard to tell shes satin
> image
> image
> image


 give her to me










ami_j said:


> really white animals worry me i dont want the sun to burn them
> 
> shes gorgeous , *brag time* shes from a very high up breeder and judge in hamsters called anne dray, one of the best hams ive owned. shes got the right size ears , short head. shes perfect lol


 i want to get a hamster from a breeder next time but not sure what colour i want


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> LOL Col just goes to prove no matter what your sexual orientation is you cant help but love a beautiful woman


True. Katie Price on the other hand............I can't help but constantly stare at her ridiculously rigid botoxed upper lip. The vile loose hag!


----------



## sammy1969

Awww bar chewers are nto good for showing lol i remember that much from when i used to do it and yes it is a nightmare without transport but good fun never won anything but had a great time nonetheless and got some lovely breeding stock which prodused some winners so cant be all bad


----------



## sammy1969

EWWWWW hate Katy price she is a real dog lol actaully thats an insult to dogs shelooks like she should of been shot at birth all plastic and yucky with nothing natural and no idea how to act around people or how to treat others shall i go on lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> True. Katie Price on the other hand............I can't help but constantly stare at her ridiculously rigid botoxed upper lip. The vile loose hag!


 blahccckkkk!!!!!!! horrible orangy tanned, cat (in a designed not natralist look) face, c*ck bag, can't stand her one bit and it upsets me and makes me loose hope in the human genome when people think she is attractive


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> EWWWWW hate Katy price she is a real dog lol actaully thats an insult to dogs shelooks like she should of been shot at birth all plastic and yucky with nothing natural and no idea how to act around people or how to treat others *shall i go on lol*


 i did


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> blahccckkkk!!!!!!! horrible orangy tanned, cat (in a designed not natralist look) face, c*ck bag, can't stand her one bit and it upsets me and makes me loose hope in the human genome when people think she is attractive


Here here Tom!


----------



## tomwilson

prettier people live down the road


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> google saearch came up with there being grey horses which become paler with age, and sabino which are born white but some of the genes involved a fatal at an embroyonic stage so i was half right
> 
> give her to me
> image
> 
> i want to get a hamster from a breeder next time but not sure what colour i want


depends what they breed for lol 
you couldnt even prise her from my cold dead hands tom lol shes going no where 


sammy1969 said:


> Awww bar chewers are nto good for showing lol i remember that much from when i used to do it and yes it is a nightmare without transport but good fun never won anything but had a great time nonetheless and got some lovely breeding stock which prodused some winners so cant be all bad


they are all in small town halls miles away up here, i dont think she would like it on the bus


----------



## sammy1969

I am with both of oyu on this one how can anyone think sheis attractive are they looking in the same places we are or are they just desperate she is a mean evil vindicitive bitch and thats me being polite


----------



## sammy1969

Probably not Jaimi i hate the bus lol so doubt it would do her much good eitherlol mine used to get a bit flustered when one the bus sure they hated everyone staring at them too lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> depends what they breed for lol
> *you couldnt even prise her from my cold dead hands tom lol shes going no where *
> 
> they are all in small town halls miles away up here, i dont think she would like it on the bus


 *is that a chalenge *just kidding

they're closer to you than me


sammy1969 said:


> I am with both of oyu on this one how can anyone think sheis attractive are they looking in the same places we are or are they just desperate she is a mean evil vindicitive bitch and thats me being polite


 the power of media brain washing imo


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I am with both of oyu on this one how can anyone think sheis attractive are they looking in the same places we are or are they just desperate she is a mean evil vindicitive bitch and thats me being polite


Yes. Peter did well to get out of it & leave the moose.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Probably not Jaimi i hate the bus lol so doubt it would do her much good eitherlol mine used to get a bit flustered when one the bus sure they hated everyone staring at them too lol


i think its the staying still she would hate most 


tomwilson said:


> *is that a chalenge *just kidding
> 
> they're closer to you than me
> 
> the power of media brain washing imo


lol good luck :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Now now Tom lol would you be that wicked to our dear jaimi just for a hamster mind you it is a gorgeous hamster


----------



## sammy1969

didnt he just even though he is still paying the price for it. He came to my home town a couple of weeks ago to promote his new fragrance he stayed over two hours longer than he was supposed to just so as he didnt disappoint his fans . she would never of allowed that


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Now now Tom lol would you be that wicked to our dear jaimi just for a hamster mind you it is a gorgeous hamster


when shes constantly begging to come out and whacking his shins with a hamster ball he will be bringing her back lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> didnt he just even though he is still paying the price for it. He came to my home town a couple of weeks ago to promote his new fragrance he stayed over two hours longer than he was supposed to just so as he didnt disappoint his fans . she would never of allowed that


Im not a big fan of Peters particularly, but he does seem to be much more genuine than that hound Jordan.


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit i am not a fan either but have to agree he does seem more genuine than she is. 
Well guys i am off to bed as it is late and the rain is finally falling even if the temp hasnt gone down at all which i was hoping for but may be able to get some sleep now
Night everyone and if i dont speak before will be back on properly on monday night


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Now now Tom lol would you be that wicked to our dear jaimi just for a hamster mind you it is a gorgeous hamster


 did no one see the white text, she is georgous but i'm very happy with henry, and flash is maturing nicely too and sally has also tamed alot more since having the babies not that she wasn't tame before more that she's mellowed out


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I must admit i am not a fan either but have to agree he does seem more genuine than she is.
> Well guys i am off to bed as it is late and the rain is finally falling even if the temp hasnt gone down at all which i was hoping for but may be able to get some sleep now
> Night everyone and if i dont speak before will be back on properly on monday night


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I must admit i am not a fan either but have to agree he does seem more genuine than she is.
> Well guys i am off to bed as it is late and the rain is finally falling even if the temp hasnt gone down at all which i was hoping for but may be able to get some sleep now
> Night everyone and if i dont speak before will be back on properly on monday night


night sammy 



tomwilson said:


> did no one see the white text, she is georgous but i'm very happy with henry, and flash is maturing nicely too and sally has also tamed alot more since having the babies not that she wasn't tame before more that she's mellowed out


aye my spike was the same :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

EDIT :Wher'd my pic go


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> EDIT :Wher'd my pic go


what pic?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> what pic?


 Just put one up. It dissapeared


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Just put one up. It dissapeared


 try again?


----------



## ami_j

sooo tired nn x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> sooo tired nn x


Same here hun, Im off too. Alex wins again!


----------



## Alex

Yaay I win :no1:


----------



## ditta

nope i win:lol2:


----------



## Alex

ditta said:


> nope i win:lol2:


 Nope i do :no1::lol2:


----------



## ditta

erm im still here :lol2:


----------



## Alex

ditta said:


> erm im still here :lol2:


 Me too. I win :no1:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!



ami_j said:


> i couldnt of resisted lol but thats why i have 21 and you have 4 lol
> night eileen
> 
> awwwww <3


Maybe when you get to my age though you might think slightly differently? 

Well that's me off to childminding - speak to you all later.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Maybe when you get to my age though you might think slightly differently?
> 
> Well that's me off to childminding - speak to you all later.


 see you in a bit eileen

i don't feel very well today


----------



## izzey

Morning all

Whats wrong Tom


----------



## tomwilson

izzey said:


> Morning all
> 
> Whats wrong Tom


 not sure i was fighting to hold my dinner in last night and now my tummys all over the place with heart burn, alsoto hot and the sun light was giving me head aches


----------



## Shell195

Poor Tom, it could all be stress related you know.
The heavens have opened here and its forcast more storms

Morning Izzey how are you?


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> So I just checked my Aussie bank account and I have £98. Yaaaay. That is enough for a cage (If I get that one) I am going to think about it overnight, the rats annd getting them here.


 
I did post a while back that maybe you could sweet talk Gary... If you gave him a bit for petrol, I doubt he'd have a problem helping you out 

SOOOO sleepy. Think I'm gonna get a blanket and book and snuggle on the couch for a bit this morning.....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I did post a while back that maybe you could sweet talk Gary... If you gave him a bit for petrol, I doubt he'd have a problem helping you out
> 
> SOOOO sleepy. Think I'm gonna get a blanket and book and snuggle on the couch for a bit this morning.....


 

Morning Jen, no work today?


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... Am canvassing tomorrow afternoon and then working Saturday 

Mojo has won over every person that's met him *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nope... Am canvassing tomorrow afternoon and then working Saturday
> 
> Mojo has won over every person that's met him *lol*


 
Awww bless him, they are very cute critters though arent they:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* They are indeed! Even Gary is won over *lol*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Poor Tom, it could all be stress related you know.


I was going to say the same thing. Do you get a lot of heartburn and over-acidity?



Amalthea said:


> I did post a while back that maybe you could sweet talk Gary... If you gave him a bit for petrol, I doubt he'd have a problem helping you out


That would help you out a lot Cilla. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning Eileen:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*waves*


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Poor Tom, it could all be stress related you know.
> The heavens have opened here and its forcast more storms


 no rain here yet


feorag said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Do you get a lot of heartburn and over-acidity?
> 
> That would help you out a lot Cilla. :2thumb:


 i don't get heart burn often but its not exactly a rare occurance either if you know what i mean, i think it might be a bug or something i ate because i was really stugling after my dinner yesterday and there wasn't much on the plate tbh, i've had a cup of tea and feel much better though, scared to eat anything though the smell of dianas toast was turning my stomack earlier


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning Eileen:2thumb:





Amalthea said:


> *waves*


Morning girls! :2thumb:

Jen, did you see my last post last night with the piccies of the boys after they had their bath? It'll be about 10 pages back or summat! :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning girls! :2thumb:
> 
> Jen, did you see my last post last night with the piccies of the boys after they had their bath? It'll be about 10 pages back or summat! :roll:


 did you see my responce

ps i for got to say hello to you girls how rude

hello grils


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, did you see my last post last night with the piccies of the boys after they had their bath? It'll be about 10 pages back or summat! :roll:


I did!! I just forgot to reply after scrolling through all that :whistling2: They look great! A bath is definitely the way to bond ratlets (IMHO)! How do they seem today?


----------



## feorag

The problem seems to be with Hamish and Dougal. I wouldn't have said that either of my 2 older boys were dominant, but Angus (the berki) definitely appears to be the easier going of the 2 where the new ratlets are concerned. It's probably just that Hamish is more curious and that frightens Dougal so he runs and Hamish runs after him, which frightens him more.

Overall I think they're doing OK, it's just that Dougal hides more.

This morning they had Natures Best dog food and fresh blueberries and Dougal climbed into the hammock with Angus to see what he was eating, so I know he's OK with Angus, just maybe a bit wary of Hamish (the hooded)


----------



## Amalthea

Give him time  Sounds like things are settling in well


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone!

Good news. Martin called our landlord up and she said not to worry about it for two weeks and then to call back and tell her the plan but if not she doesn't mind if we end up having to give her like.. Six weeks of rent later :gasp:. Pretty happy with that.

Also the rat cage lady hasn't replied and I don't want to risk someone else getting it as it is a good deal. What would you guys do? Buy it or..? I am just worried about the rats and where it is in Manchester. :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I did post a while back that maybe you could sweet talk Gary... If you gave him a bit for petrol, I doubt he'd have a problem helping you out
> 
> SOOOO sleepy. Think I'm gonna get a blanket and book and snuggle on the couch for a bit this morning.....


I might! Just deciding what to do as she hasn't gotten back yet. Which is fair enough as it was late when I sent the messages and it's still early now : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

If you think it's the right cage for you guys, go for it  A few extra girlie rats isn't going to make caring for them any more difficult


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> If you think it's the right cage for you guys, go for it  A few extra girlie rats isn't going to make caring for them any more difficult


I know but Martin thinks we should wait until they reply about the rats and I think that is fair enough..


----------



## Amalthea

Men and their damned sensiblities!!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Men and their damned sensiblities!!


 oi women can be just as bad with their rationalness:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Not in this house


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Not in this house


 wll men aint sensible where i live :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely are here... *pokes him*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Men and their damned sensiblities!!


If it was me I would just buy it but he said it doesn't seem right that they are trying to sell the rats with it. I see his point but.. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... I'm with you


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yup... I'm with you


Hopefully they reply soon. I am surprised they haven't yet. To be honest. I guess they might be at work though. 

I am so lame. I keep checking every couple of minutes:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I'd be doing the same... Work is a lame excuse!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I'd be doing the same... Work is a lame excuse!



It is! If I sell something.. I constantly check incase people have asked things. I hope they reply today. With my luck it will have been sold by the time they reply. But I am keeping my fingers crossed.: victory:


----------



## Shell195

If we were buying the cage and it came with rats Steve would be begging them to let us have it:lol2: I have to be the sensible one in this house:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> If we were buying the cage and it came with rats Steve would be begging them to let us have it:lol2: I have to be the sensible one in this house:whistling2:


Well if it was just me I would buy it. But I have to listen to what Martin has to say so.. Got to wait until they reply. :gasp:


----------



## ditta

afternoon all, was out all day yesterday collecting my perfecto's and some meeces, :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Evening mouse and rat type freaks!


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! What meece?


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! What meece?


they were bred by us and given to a friend, i sexed them before they left and as usual the naked one was female!!!!!!!!! i gave her all males lol........so these sre the offspring and some of the orignal ones:lol2:

im so crap at sexing nakids


----------



## Alex

Afternoon Guys and Girls


Who ended up with an Infraction/Ban yesterday then :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nekkids are more difficult to sex, though, so don't worry about it...


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Afternoon Guys and Girls
> 
> 
> Who ended up with an Infraction/Ban yesterday then :lol2:


I got nothing:devil: Which was suprising. I've never been banned and only ever had one infraction that has expired:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Never been banned or gotten an infraction... I'm a good girl!!


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Never been banned or gotten an infraction... I'm a good girl!!


 me too: victory:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Afternoon Guys and Girls
> 
> 
> Who ended up with an Infraction/Ban yesterday then :lol2:


not me hahha


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> me too: victory:


 


Me 3:2thumb:


----------



## Alex

Me four.

Jake you are nawtay :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Looks like Peri is coming back. The girl's room mate seems to be very allergic and breaking out in rashes and struggling to breathe when she's home


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Me four.
> 
> Jake you are nawtay :whip:


And proud *giggle*:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Looks like Peri is coming back. The girl's room mate seems to be very allergic and breaking out in rashes and struggling to breathe when she's home


 
Awww what a shame 
Maybe you should get a hutch and run in your garden and get her a friend


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I really can't afford to buy a whole new set up


----------



## ditta

:whistling2:cats is downsizing her rabbits, she has triple stacks n such with no body in them jen:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I really can't afford to buy a whole new set up


 

I could ask my friend if she would let her live with the resident piggy colony at the sanctuary(we dont rehome these ones)
I cant promise anything as we have about 11 already


----------



## Shell195

Ditta tell Cat that Colin is 100% mended now and is back home with Clark.
Jean, the pigeon lady nursed him for us after his visit to the vets


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ditta tell Cat that Colin is 100% mended now and is back home with Clark.
> Jean, the pigeon lady nursed him for us after his visit to the vets


 what was wrong with her shell?


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> :whistling2:cats is downsizing her rabbits, she has triple stacks n such with no body in them jen:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Do you two need a Peri? :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> I could ask my friend if she would let her live with the resident piggy colony at the sanctuary(we dont rehome these ones)
> I cant promise anything as we have about 11 already


Definitely let me know.... It's gonna be hard rehoming her again  It was bad enough the first time!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> what was wrong with her shell?


 
He had an inflated crop that had filled with air, the vet says even a bang while flying could have caused it. They had to syringe the air out as often as needed or the poor bird couldnt eat as it was huge. Jean took Colin home for us and nursed him and gave him his antibiotics and he came home mended yesterday.


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww poor Colin  Glad he's all better now, though!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> oooo which heels ...i cant walk in heels lol no balance


 
4 pairs hehe

1
A7731L [A7731L] - $52.00 : The Official T.U.K. Shoes Online Store, Join the Revolution!

2
A7779L [A7779L] - $52.00 : The Official T.U.K. Shoes Online Store, Join the Revolution!

3
A7733L [A7733L] - $52.00 : The Official T.U.K. Shoes Online Store, Join the Revolution!

4
A7734L [A7734L] - $52.00 : The Official T.U.K. Shoes Online Store, Join the Revolution!


----------



## Amalthea

Love them all, Cat!!! What size do you wear? :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Love them all, Cat!!! What size do you wear? :whistling2:


 
size 8 - US size 10? i hope anyway cos thats what ive ordered :lol2:


----------



## ditta

<<bows out muttering f***ing shoes again>>


----------



## tomwilson

i've never had an infraction either :halo:



Amalthea said:


> Looks like Peri is coming back. The girl's room mate seems to be very allergic and breaking out in rashes and struggling to breathe when she's home


i think its a sign that he's meant to stay with you:whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Ditta tell Cat that Colin is 100% mended now and is back home with Clark.
> Jean, the pigeon lady nursed him for us after his visit to the vets


 i thought you where talking about zoo man then :blush:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i've never had an infraction either :halo:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its a sign that he's meant to stay with you:whistling2:
> 
> 
> i thought you where talking about zoo man then :blush:


 

:lol2: Colin and Clark are a pair of diamond doves (named by cat n ditta:whistling2


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Colin and Clark are a pair of diamond doves (named by cat n ditta:whistling2


 are they named after col and clark or is that just a coincidence :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> :whistling2:cats is downsizing her rabbits, she has triple stacks n such with no body in them jen:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


oooooo jen you sooooo should keep her, theres always cheap indoor cages for saleeeee 


tomwilson said:


> i've never had an infraction either :halo:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its a sign that he's meant to stay with you:whistling2:
> 
> 
> i thought you where talking about zoo man then :blush:


yet tom 


ooo cat they are cool , loving the two pair that are red and black (love red and black)


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yet tom


 no doutb i'll take it a step to far having a go a krytes one day:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> no doutb i'll take it a step to far having a go a krytes one day:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> size 8 - US size 10? i hope anyway cos thats what ive ordered :lol2:


Dammit! I'm a 6 (US 8) :lol2: 



tomwilson said:


> i think its a sign that he's meant to stay with you:whistling2:


I don't have the monies to kit her out properly and get her a friend 



ami_j said:


> oooooo jen you sooooo should keep her, theres always cheap indoor cages for saleeeee


I've got an indoor cage, but I don't think it's big enough for two piglets :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Dammit! I'm a 6 (US 8) :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the monies to kit her out properly and get her a friend
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an indoor cage, but I don't think it's big enough for two piglets :whistling2:


got a link to it? the dont need huge indoor cages ,and you can always let them out for a run


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2:


 i really find it hard to hold my tounge where he's cocerned so infuriating, but hes not as bad lately he seems to have lost his ability to speak the queens english


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i really find it hard to hold my tounge where he's cocerned so infuriating, but hes not as bad lately he seems to have lost his ability to speak the queens english


no point arguing with trolls tom lol


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Also the rat cage lady hasn't replied and I don't want to risk someone else getting it as it is a good deal. What would you guys do? Buy it or..? I am just worried about the rats and where it is in Manchester. :whistling2:


To be honest Cilla - if you think it's right for you and it doesn't get too expensive, then I'd go for it. They've made it plain that the cage is for sale and they will be rehoming the rats, so if you decide you don't want the rats, then they'll have to rehome them and then give you the cage - those are the terms clearly set out in the auction.

I've never had an infraction either! :halo:

And Cat - I take a Size 8 shoe too!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> no point arguing with trolls tom lol


did you see my question on the rodent chat


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> got a link to it? the dont need huge indoor cages ,and you can always let them out for a run


 
It's one of those normal white ones you can get from [email protected] (although, I have to use two bases, cuz some rats decided to chew out of it).... It's what I had her in while she was here, but I would really like her to have a big outdoor hutch and run, so she can nibble grass and be a pinny gig.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> did you see my question on the rosent chat


nope will have a look


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I've never had an infraction either! :halo:
> 
> And Cat - I take a Size 8 shoe too!


 you lot and you tiny lady feet dianas a size 8, i'm 12


----------



## tomwilson

can anyone spot a problem with this rodent forum? Rodent Forum


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> can anyone spot a problem with this rodent forum? Rodent Forum


meerkats arent rodents lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> meerkats arent rodents lol


 its a tiny forum and they all seem like air heads imo think i'll skip that one


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> its a tiny forum and they all seem like air heads imo think i'll skip that one


try fancy rats :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> try fancy rats :whistling2:


 is that the scary one with all the vegans


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> is that the scary one with all the vegans


:lol2:
im sure you have signed up there , i saw you as a new user


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> can anyone spot a problem with this rodent forum? Rodent Forum


PSML - great advert for rodents having a mongoose family animal at the top! :bash: *shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> im sure you have signed up there , i saw you as a new user


 it wouldn't let me read it unless i joined i'll have look for it now


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> it wouldn't let me read it unless i joined i'll have look for it now


i quit reading , i wonder if mores been added


----------



## Amalthea

I avoid fancy rats like the plague!!


----------



## Shell195

Naughty Dennis keeps trying to mate Purdy:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I avoid fancy rats like the plague!!


i go on for a read if im bored for a laugh


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from our "walk" with the mutt.... Was the most pathetic walk ever!! When we got into the nature trails, we could hear a bunch of shouting and stuff, then a quad came round corner going hell for leather and the bastard chav driver gave US a dirty look for walking our dog in the NATURE TRAILS (where there are signs posted saying no motorised vehicles). Then cuz they knew we were there, they kept coming near enough that I didn't trust having Diesel off lead (he'd be a great target for them, I'm sure), so we just did a quick once around the smallest loop and came home. All ON LEAD. Not. Happy.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from our "walk" with the mutt.... Was the most pathetic walk ever!! When we got into the nature trails, we could hear a bunch of shouting and stuff, then a quad came round corner going hell for leather and the bastard chav driver gave US a dirty look for walking our dog in the NATURE TRAILS (where there are signs posted saying no motorised vehicles). Then cuz they knew we were there, they kept coming near enough that I didn't trust having Diesel off lead (he'd be a great target for them, I'm sure), so we just did a quick once around the smallest loop and came home. All ON LEAD. Not. Happy.


that sucks  why do people have to ruin it for others


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Naughty Dennis keeps trying to mate Purdy:bash:


Mojo's left a niche in the Roderick Household that needs filling :whistling2:



ami_j said:


> i go on for a read if im bored for a laugh


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Mojo's left a niche in the Roderick Household that needs filling :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they are both neutered Im glad to say that the niche wont be filled:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Mojo's left a niche in the Roderick Household that needs filling :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


yeah they are busy having a go at people for having lone rats atm

one has a rat who is three and a half who isnt sposed to have pets anyway
and the other has a 9month male that has been castrated but still wont get on with his cage mates 
i had a male like the latter , he was castrated and still was horrible to other rats


----------



## tomwilson

think i'll skip fancy rats i like my sanity, and i'm looking for hamster stuff mostly


----------



## Cillah

Got a reply from them! Only two girls. So that's good. But they are in Tyldesley. No idea where that even is!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> think i'll skip fancy rats i like my sanity, and i'm looking for hamster stuff mostly


hamster central is the way to go


----------



## Amalthea

Just watched a show about an Aussie vet and they had a baby goat in. One of the nurses was handrearing her and they both bonded so closely with eachother. Then they had to find the baby a new home (other than a vet office... she kept eating stuff) and when they took her to this amazing looking place, and put the baby in, she started crying for her "Mom". And off I went *sniffles*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Just watched a show about an Aussie vet and they had a baby goat in. One of the nurses was handrearing her and they both bonded so closely with eachother. Then they had to find the baby a new home (other than a vet office... she kept eating stuff) and when they took her to this amazing looking place, and put the baby in, she started crying for her "Mom". And off I went *sniffles*



Bondi Vet? With Chris Brown? He's so hot :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Just watched a show about an Aussie vet and they had a baby goat in. One of the nurses was handrearing her and they both bonded so closely with eachother. Then they had to find the baby a new home (other than a vet office... she kept eating stuff) and when they took her to this amazing looking place, and put the baby in, she started crying for her "Mom". And off I went *sniffles*


awww thats so sad


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Bondi Vet? With Chris Brown? He's so hot :mf_dribble:


 
Yup!! He sure is rather tasty :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cillah

This is him for everyone else :whistling2:



I am just waiting for an email of photos from the cage lady and then I will buy it.. I'm a bit nervous about it though. Martin said it was my choice and he is happy if I am happy. Which really means he isn't happy! He's fine with the cage. He's just worried about how they could get rid of the two rats like that and if I could look after six. Which I could. But he's never had rats before so .


----------



## Amalthea

People do just "get rid"... *shrugs*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> People do just "get rid"... *shrugs*


Yeah. I know that but it's still new to him! Poor ratties. This is what she said.

Hi there are 2 female rats they are roughly 8 months old they are friendly once they get use to you but quite and nervous shy at first. if you send me an email addy i can send some more photos over.we live in tyldesley M29 8HE.

Alex


----------



## Shell195

Poor ratties, sadly some people treat them like possessions


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> that sucks  why do people have to ruin it for others


Cos they're d*ckheads! that's why! :bash:



Amalthea said:


> People do just "get rid"... *shrugs*


They do indeed - they probably didn't put much thought into it and have now decided they don't want them any more! :roll:

"get rid"... *shrugs*[/QUOTE]



Cillah said:


> image
> 
> 
> This is him for everyone else :whistling2:.


He'll do for me! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Poor ratties, sadly some people treat them like possessions


I am still uhmming and ahhing over this cage. They said they will send me photos to my email address and I am waiting on those to check the cage is ohkay.

I really want to buy it now. For the cage and for the rats as I think I could really bring the best out of them. If they are really shy and skittish.. I have all of the time in the world to bring them out of their shells :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I love watching Bondi vet, Ive seen the goat kid before and I too was upset by the kids crying


----------



## ami_j

i want a bigger cage for the cockatiel. cant drive so would need delivery...needs a pull out bottom cos hes a sod for trying to escape lol 
ideas guys?


----------



## tomwilson

just been deleting pictures on my memory card because i've filled it with photos, and i found some to share


----------



## Cillah

I love snow!

What in the world is the second thing?? =o


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i want a bigger cage for the cockatiel. cant drive so would need delivery...needs a pull out bottom cos hes a sod for trying to escape lol
> ideas guys?


 

It depends how much money you have to spend


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> just been deleting pictures on my memory card because i've filled it with photos, and i found some to share
> image
> image
> image
> image


 

Great photos Tom:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> It depends how much money you have to spend


not a huggeeee amount, second hand but clean would be fine


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I love snow!
> 
> What in the world is the second thing?? =o


 thats curt conners my tiger salamander


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I love snow!
> 
> What in the world is the second thing?? =o


 

Some kind of salamander (Tiger I think)


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Great photos Tom:no1:


 i do take some good one occasionaly :blush:


----------



## Cillah

Wow. I have never seen one of those before .


----------



## Cillah

Just about to buy the cage. I am nervous about it. Because it's only a small picture so who knows! They are meant to be sending me more but I don't want to wait.

Do you think I should just go for it now or.. Wait for photos of cage and rats?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Wow. I have never seen one of those before .


 they're awsome they just laze all day and you only need to feed them one apropraitely sized bug a day otherwise they get fat


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> they're awsome they just laze all day and you only need to feed them one apropraitely sized bug a day otherwise they get fat


Sounds pretty straight forward. It looks so wet!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Just about to buy the cage. I am nervous about it. Because it's only a small picture so who knows! They are meant to be sending me more but I don't want to wait.
> 
> Do you think I should just go for it now or.. Wait for photos of cage and rats?


its a big cage cillah looks lovely and tall


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> its a big cage cillah looks lovely and tall


Yeah I just worry there will be something wrong that I can't see.

I guess I am worrying too much and should just buy it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jai going to post any cages I find but I havent checked out the izes

LARGE BIRD/ PARROT CAGE TOY CAGE BIRD WOW SMALL/PARROT on eBay (end time 30-Jul-10 12:49:53 BST)


Theres lots but many are pick up only
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...w=large+parrot+cage&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Sounds pretty straight forward. It looks so wet!


 they need to be kept damp with declorinated water otherwise they can't breath through their skin which is what they use to breath.


oh and i got a new






















hamster
























cage:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah I just worry there will be something wrong that I can't see.
> 
> I guess I am worrying too much and should just buy it :lol2:


thats what i would do lol 


Shell195 said:


> Jai going to post any cages I find but I havent checked out the izes
> 
> LARGE BIRD/ PARROT CAGE TOY CAGE BIRD WOW SMALL/PARROT on eBay (end time 30-Jul-10 12:49:53 BST)


cheers shell


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> they need to be kept damp with declorinated water otherwise they can't breath through their skin which is what they use to breath.
> 
> 
> oh and i got a new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hamster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cage:lol2:
> image
> image
> image



I so thought you got a new hamster then! I was like.. :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I so thought you got a new hamster then! I was like.. :gasp::gasp::gasp:


 :lol2: dianas told me i have to say cage for hamster in future as she almost had a kitten when i said i want a new hamster .. cage


----------



## Cillah

*Congratulations, you just bought this item.*


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: dianas told me i have to say cage for hamster in future as she almost had a kitten when i said i want a new hamster .. cage


I do stuff like that to Martin all of the time. I am so mean to him. I just kicked him in the head. But that was actually an accident :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> *Congratulations, you just bought this item.* image image


 lol i'm sure it'll be great


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> thats what i would do lol
> 
> cheers shell


large parrot cage items - Get great deals on Home Garden, Cages items on eBay UK!


----------



## Shell195

I want a hamster heaven cage but Im not paying for a new one:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I do stuff like that to Martin all of the time. I am so mean to him. I just kicked him in the head. But that was actually an accident :lol2:


 lol it wasn't on purpose the i only left a space because i say her take a deep breath


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I want a hamster heaven cage but Im not paying for a new one:bash:


 is that the 75pound one from [email protected] i like it but its a bit OTT size wise considering hamsters live alone, maybe it'd be good for a mum and babies but the bars are a bit wide for that i think


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> *Congratulations, you just bought this item.* image image


woooo 


Shell195 said:


> large parrot cage items - Get great deals on Home Garden, Cages items on eBay UK!


ta shell  having a browse , see what i can find


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations Cilla you are now the proud owner of a big cage and 2 of your* 6* rats:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> is that the 75pound one from [email protected] i like it but its a bit OTT size wise considering hamsters live alone, maybe it'd be good for a mum and babies but the bars are a bit wide for that i think


 

I want it for my bar chewing girl who is driving me mad:lol2: [email protected] dont sell it anymore and they are now sell for £80 upwards:whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I want it for my bar chewing girl who is driving me mad:lol2: [email protected] dont sell it anymore and they are now sell for £80 upwards:whip:


 gutted, it is a nice cage they must crop up 2nd hand but they might have bits missing


----------



## ami_j

the size that some people consider large for a bird cage on ebay is worrying


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Congratulations Cilla you are now the proud owner of a big cage and 2 of your* 6* rats:flrt:


Thank you! You make it sound a little daunting but I am very excited. Hopefully the two girls accept the younger girls straight away. But they are only eight months old. So it shouldn't be too hard right?




Also. Charlie is in such a bad mood. He wanted to come out of his cage so I let him out and stroked him and he wanted to bite my finger off.. And everything in sight. Never owning a hamster before. Is this normal for them to have moods =o? He's been fine until today


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Thank you! You make it sound a little daunting but I am very excited. Hopefully the two girls accept the younger girls straight away. But they are only eight months old. So it shouldn't be too hard right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also. Charlie is in such a bad mood. He wanted to come out of his cage so I let him out and stroked him and he wanted to bite my finger off.. And everything in sight. Never owning a hamster before. Is this normal for them to have moods =o? He's been fine until today


 his mum nibbled when she was new but she hasn't done anything naughty since then, have you been holding food maybe?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Thank you! You make it sound a little daunting but I am very excited. Hopefully the two girls accept the younger girls straight away. But they are only eight months old. So it shouldn't be too hard right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also. Charlie is in such a bad mood. He wanted to come out of his cage so I let him out and stroked him and he wanted to bite my finger off.. And everything in sight. Never owning a hamster before. Is this normal for them to have moods =o? He's been fine until today


 



The ratties will be fine Im sure, when are you getting the babies?
It must be very exciting for you:2thumb: What colour are these 2 girls?

Maybe its Charlies hormones kicking in, Im sure he will soon be back to normal


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> his mum nibbled when she was new but she hasn't done anything naughty since then, have you been holding food maybe?


Nope. I always make sure I wash my hands before hand and I hadn't eaten for hours before that and then it wasn't something I touched. He seems really jumpy so maybe it startled him?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> The ratties will be fine Im sure, when are you getting the babies?
> It must be very exciting for you:2thumb: What colour are these 2 girls?
> 
> Maybe its Charlies hormones kicking in, Im sure he will soon be back to normal


I'm not sure. I've just sent Neil a PM telling him I bought a cage and ask him when he would be ready to drop them off. Should I get them around the same time or give the girls in the age time to settle in here?

It could possibly be. I've noticed he's become more 'manly' recently so that could be it :2thumb:.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Thank you! You make it sound a little daunting but I am very excited. Hopefully the two girls accept the younger girls straight away. But they are only eight months old. So it shouldn't be too hard right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also. Charlie is in such a bad mood. He wanted to come out of his cage so I let him out and stroked him and he wanted to bite my finger off.. And everything in sight. Never owning a hamster before. Is this normal for them to have moods =o? He's been fine until today


awww bless him, its normally my girls that have moods haha


----------



## _jake_

Evening guys! So no crazy troll or anything tonight then?

I'm in such a dilema. I know lots of you don't like the 'getting rid' part of keeping pets, but I had too a few months back due to my mum falling in with menningitus. And had to sell my reps on. I couldn't give up on Charlie (rabbit) so had to make crazy arragements to try and get home for him. Now that im in the position where mum is healthy ect, I would really like to have my 'own' pets again. I have Kia and Roxy, but they are family pets and I like to take full responsibility and pay for everything myself. I've set-up a tree frog vivarium as I would really like some, but as horrible as it sounds I would hate to get bored of them. You can't exactly interact with them! I'm also starting early college soon, which will be alot like school but would also hate to neglect any of my pets. Argh I don't know! Maybe I should scrap the vivarium and look into mice? I really like the colours and they wouldn't need that much care. Apart from the obvious cleaning/watering/feeding/play. Plus could also spend a few months creating an amazing play house for them creating shelfs in a cage ect. Or should I just concentrate on college?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Nope. I always make sure I wash my hands before hand and I hadn't eaten for hours before that and then it wasn't something I touched. He seems really jumpy so maybe it startled him?


 maybe just sit and talk to him in his cage for a bit and try again later i always tap them on the nose if i feel anything remotely like a bite and say no in a deep voice


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> maybe just sit and talk to him in his cage for a bit and try again later i always tap them on the nose if i feel anything remotely like a bite and say no in a deep voice


Well he's running around in his ball at the moment. But I will try that when I put him back.

I know he's moody when he doesn't come out of his house. But usually when I come into the room of a night. As soon as I turn the light on he comes to the bars and follows me around the cage and I get him out. He's never had a problem with it. Even tonight he was eager. It was probably just a freak thing and I bet he will be back to normal tomorrow .


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Evening guys! So no crazy troll or anything tonight then?
> 
> I'm in such a dilema. I know lots of you don't like the 'getting rid' part of keeping pets, but I had too a few months back due to my mum falling in with menningitus. And had to sell my reps on. I couldn't give up on Charlie (rabbit) so had to make crazy arragements to try and get home for him. Now that im in the position where mum is healthy ect, I would really like to have my 'own' pets again. I have Kia and Roxy, but they are family pets and I like to take full responsibility and pay for everything myself. I've set-up a tree frog vivarium as I would really like some, but as horrible as it sounds I would hate to get bored of them. You can't exactly interact with them! I'm also starting early college soon, which will be alot like school but would also hate to neglect any of my pets. Argh I don't know! Maybe I should scrap the vivarium and look into mice? I really like the colours and they wouldn't need that much care. Apart from the obvious cleaning/watering/feeding/play. Plus could also spend a few months creating an amazing play house for them creating shelfs in a cage ect. Or should I just concentrate on college?


could get a minimum fuss phib like a tiger salamander or a pac man/horned frog


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I'm not sure. I've just sent Neil a PM telling him I bought a cage and ask him when he would be ready to drop them off. Should I get them around the same time or give the girls in the age time to settle in here?
> 
> It could possibly be. I've noticed he's become more 'manly' recently so that could be it :2thumb:.


 
I think Jaime or Jen are best answering that as Im rubbish at integrating rats:blush:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> could get a minimum fuss phib like a tiger salamander or a pac man/horned frog


I like active animals I can watch for hours and will make me go 'awwww' when I get home. See if I get bored, and I expect alot of you are like this too, I start looking into different animals then really want them and then just go crazy:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I think Jaime or Jen are best answering that as Im rubbish at integrating rats:blush:


That's ohkay! I've introduced before but it was just a one on one situation and I knew both rats well. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

cillah , theres no reason you cant get your older girls first, they will still need to be introed in the same way  tbh it gives you chance to get to know them first if they are shy so i would get them first


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I like active animals I can watch for hours and will make me go 'awwww' when I get home. See if I get bored, and I expect alot of you are like this too, I start looking into different animals then really want them and then just go crazy:lol2:


you need rats jake i keep telling you , its the answer to your questions hehe


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> cillah , theres no reason you cant get your older girls first, they will still need to be introed in the same way  tbh it gives you chance to get to know them first if they are shy so i would get them first


I have to get them first because they come with the cage . I think it will be better if I have a few days with them first. Like you said. Some one on one time to see what their personalities are and what have you .


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Evening guys! So no crazy troll or anything tonight then?
> 
> I'm in such a dilema. I know lots of you don't like the 'getting rid' part of keeping pets, but I had too a few months back due to my mum falling in with menningitus. And had to sell my reps on. I couldn't give up on Charlie (rabbit) so had to make crazy arragements to try and get home for him. Now that im in the position where mum is healthy ect, I would really like to have my 'own' pets again. I have Kia and Roxy, but they are family pets and I like to take full responsibility and pay for everything myself. I've set-up a tree frog vivarium as I would really like some, but as horrible as it sounds I would hate to get bored of them. You can't exactly interact with them! I'm also starting early college soon, which will be alot like school but would also hate to neglect any of my pets. Argh I don't know! Maybe I should scrap the vivarium and look into mice? I really like the colours and they wouldn't need that much care. Apart from the obvious cleaning/watering/feeding/play. Plus could also spend a few months creating an amazing play house for them creating shelfs in a cage ect. Or should I just concentrate on college?


 

You had a genuine reason for parting with your pets so thats ok
If you dont get mice consider a duprasi, they dont smell, are great fun and dont mind you waking them up. They are very easy to care for and get very tame too. They like to live alone so you wont get stressed having lots of furries to care for while you are studying


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> you need rats jake i keep telling you , its the answer to your questions hehe


Mum is petrified of rats!:lol2: I expect she'll just say no anyway:bash:


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> You had a genuine reason for parting with your pets so thats ok
> If you dont get mice consider a duprasi, they dont smell, are great fun and dont mind you waking them up. They are very easy to care for and get very tame too. They like to live alone so you wont get stressed having lots of furries to care for while you are studying


I have never heard of them. I'm guessing they are exotic:hmm: I'll have a look! Would also like to get one either from a rescue or breeder! Most of my pets are rescues:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I second Duprasi! I don't own one but I'd love to!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have to get them first because they come with the cage . I think it will be better if I have a few days with them first. Like you said. Some one on one time to see what their personalities are and what have you .


yup thats what i would do 


_jake_ said:


> Mum is petrified of rats!:lol2: I expect she'll just say no anyway:bash:


she needs to meet a tame one lol , it changes majority of peoples minds


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> yup thats what i would do
> 
> she needs to meet a tame one lol , it changes majority of peoples minds


She plans trips into pets at home so she can stay the furthest away from the tanks:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> yup thats what i would do
> 
> she needs to meet a tame one lol , it changes majority of peoples minds


I can't believe so many people hate rats and have these strange idea that they are stinky and dirty and evil... But they are sooo adorable :whistling2:

I can't wait to get mine now :flrt:

I need my camera back so I can take lots of photos


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> I have never heard of them. I'm guessing they are exotic:hmm: I'll have a look! Would also like to get one either from a rescue or breeder! Most of my pets are rescues:flrt:


They arent easy to get hold of at the minute, I have 3 and have had one litter so far. They cost around £20 each and live for about 5 years

Heres Bob


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> They arent easy to get hold of at the minute, I have 3 and have had one litter so far
> 
> Heres Bob
> image


That is gorgeous.:mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I can't believe so many people hate rats and have these strange idea that they are stinky and dirty and evil... But they are sooo adorable :whistling2:
> 
> I can't wait to get mine now :flrt:
> 
> I need my camera back so I can take lots of photos


yes you do haha
i know! my mum wasnt keen on rats , til she met one and now she likes them (i suspect love them if im honest she wont admit it though)


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> yes you do haha
> i know! my mum wasnt keen on rats , til she met one and now she likes them (i suspect love them if im honest she wont admit it though)


I am lucky because my mum loves mice and rats so I had a lot of them growing up! It's so much easier to choose names as a kid though. I think. My rats were called Twitch, Snowy, Molly, Moo and Woof. Hahaha.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am lucky because my mum loves mice and rats so I had a lot of them growing up! It's so much easier to choose names as a kid though. I think. My rats were called Twitch, Snowy, Molly, Moo and Woof. Hahaha.


awwww


----------



## tomwilson

my mum hates animals my auntie got me a ginny pig when i was little but the fence blew down in a gale and she sent her to live with another auntie untill it was fixed who had 2 already and she never came back, i had a fish tank which she swaped with my cusin for their dog (she lived down the road and i was the one walking and feeding her everyday), they had to take the dog back when their grandad visited because she was a pressent from him and my mum said no just keep her rather than send her to and fro, did i gt my fish back :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

*SHELL *

Complete hamster, gerbil, small rodent cage, on eBay (end time 22-Jul-10 16:58:12 BST)


----------



## _jake_

Well this thread died.:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Well this thread died.:lol2:


just a bit lol


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> *Congratulations, you just bought this item.* image image


I've been busy face painting!

Here are my latest experiments, on Mollie!
















And a full face of her, although I wouldn't do both eyes in this design, I was just trying out different ones.


----------



## _jake_

Hehehe! What you doing Ms???


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I've been busy face painting!
> 
> Here are my latest experiments, on Mollie!
> 
> image image
> And a full face of her, although I wouldn't do both eyes in this design, I was just trying out different ones.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow! They look great :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I've been busy face painting!
> 
> Here are my latest experiments, on Mollie!
> 
> image image
> And a full face of her, although I wouldn't do both eyes in this design, I was just trying out different ones.
> 
> image
> 
> image


:no1::2thumb: very nice


----------



## feorag

Thanks girls! :2thumb:

Just trying to find some more 'grown up' ones than spotty dogs, tigers, spiderman and the inevitable butterfly masks!

Oh, and a photo of both girls, Mollie and Ellie who is "probably the cheekiest girl in the world" when we went fruit picking


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Thanks girls! :2thumb:
> 
> Just trying to find some more 'grown up' ones than spotty dogs, tigers, spiderman and the inevitable butterfly masks!
> 
> Oh, and a photo of both girls, Mollie and Ellie who is "probably the cheekiest girl in the world" when we went fruit picking
> 
> image


They both have such pretty hair :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Well this thread died.:lol2:


 well i was still here you guys buggered of :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> well i was still here you guys buggered of :lol2:


So was I!

Which is surprising as I am usually asleep by now!


----------



## _jake_

Me too. I'm still discussing pets to myself! I look rather crazy. Roxy wont even give me wuggles


----------



## feorag

Tell Mollie that!! She's dying for the day she can dye it brown! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks girls! :2thumb:
> 
> Just trying to find some more 'grown up' ones than spotty dogs, tigers, spiderman and the inevitable butterfly masks!
> 
> Oh, and a photo of both girls, Mollie and Ellie who is "probably the cheekiest girl in the world" when we went fruit picking
> 
> image


lol defo cheeky can see it in her eyes


----------



## feorag

Oh, she's that all right. Here she is sporting a slightly different tribal look to Mollie's and a little bit of cheek art


----------



## tomwilson

is anyone else like me and turn into a child when they can blow bubbles :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Oh, she's that all right. Here she is sporting a slightly different tribal look to Mollie's and a little bit of cheek art
> 
> image image


 eileen i'm sorry but it looks like the right pic is trying to strangle the left pic


----------



## feorag

:lol2: So it does! PMSL!!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: So it does! PMSL!!


 :lol2: you couln't plan it could you, its amazing


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You're right! It just as they say, the naked eye filters out what it doesn't 'need' to see - but the camera shows it like it is!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Tell Mollie that!! She's dying for the day she can dye it brown! :gasp:


I don't know anyone with red/ginger hair who hasn't dyed it blonde or black :gasp:.

But when it's natural.. It's very pretty!


----------



## feorag

It is cilla and both of them have lovely natural highlights, especially in the summer when the sun bleaches it a bit. Everyone admires it, but I think Mollie's at that age when she's conscious of her looks and maybe doesn't want to be 'different'


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> cillah , theres no reason you cant get your older girls first, they will still need to be introed in the same way  tbh it gives you chance to get to know them first if they are shy so i would get them first


I agree totally. Get the older girls as soon as you can, get to know them, and then get the babies 



Cillah said:


> I am lucky because my mum loves mice and rats so I had a lot of them growing up! It's so much easier to choose names as a kid though. I think. My rats were called Twitch, Snowy, Molly, Moo and Woof. Hahaha.


I always had small critters growing up, too :2thumb:



feorag said:


> I've been busy face painting!
> 
> Here are my latest experiments, on Mollie!
> 
> image image
> And a full face of her, although I wouldn't do both eyes in this design, I was just trying out different ones.
> 
> image
> 
> image





feorag said:


> Thanks girls! :2thumb:
> 
> Just trying to find some more 'grown up' ones than spotty dogs, tigers, spiderman and the inevitable butterfly masks!
> 
> Oh, and a photo of both girls, Mollie and Ellie who is "probably the cheekiest girl in the world" when we went fruit picking
> 
> image





feorag said:


> Oh, she's that all right. Here she is sporting a slightly different tribal look to Mollie's and a little bit of cheek art
> 
> image image


These are all great, Eileen!!! I want my face painted *pouts*

The girls are beautiful, too!! And look like they've had a great time!!



Cillah said:


> I don't know anyone with red/ginger hair who hasn't dyed it blonde or black :gasp:.
> 
> But when it's natural.. It's very pretty!


My Mom has "strawberry blonde" hair.... It's very "ginger"  She's not once dyed it. Ever. I would KILL for her hair color!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Went and saw "Get Him to the Greek" tonight. Was stupidly funny!!! Didn't realise it was a spin off from "Forgetting Sarah Marshall", though


----------



## Cillah

I naturally have light dirty blonde hair but I dyed it dark brown and then I dyed it all sorts of other colours. Even though it's back blonde now.. I get really dark regrowth so everyone assumes I am not blonde!

Apparently if I let the regrowth grow out it will be my natural blonde agian. But who wants horrible regrowth. =/


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Went and saw "Get Him to the Greek" tonight. Was stupidly funny!!! Didn't realise it was a spin off from "Forgetting Sarah Marshall", though


I am watching Eclipse tomorrow .


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Went and saw "Get Him to the Greek" tonight. Was stupidly funny!!! Didn't realise it was a spin off from "Forgetting Sarah Marshall", though


i really want to see that


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I am watching Eclipse tomorrow .


YAY!!!!!! :2thumb:



ami_j said:


> i really want to see that


 
Tis funny!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> These are all great, Eileen!!! I want my face painted *pouts*
> 
> The girls are beautiful, too!! And look like they've had a great time!!
> 
> My Mom has "strawberry blonde" hair.... It's very "ginger"  She's not once dyed it. Ever. I would KILL for her hair color!!!!


Thanks Jen! I do think I'm getting better. Those are my first attempts at using a 3/4" flat brush to get the design and it's definitely something that I think will improve the more I do it!

If you'd lived a bit nearer I'd have come to your BBQ and painted you! :lol2:

Well that's me off to bed now - really cream crackered!!


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*

Am off to bed, too. Nighty night, Eileen!! Night, guys!!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Thanks Jen! I do think I'm getting better. Those are my first attempts at using a 3/4" flat brush to get the design and it's definitely something that I think will improve the more I do it!
> 
> If you'd lived a bit nearer I'd have come to your BBQ and painted you! :lol2:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now - really cream crackered!!


 night eileen


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*
> 
> Am off to bed, too. Nighty night, Eileen!! Night, guys!!


night jen


----------



## Cillah

Goodnight everyone who is going


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks Jen! I do think I'm getting better. Those are my first attempts at using a 3/4" flat brush to get the design and it's definitely something that I think will improve the more I do it!
> 
> If you'd lived a bit nearer I'd have come to your BBQ and painted you! :lol2:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now - really cream crackered!!





Amalthea said:


> *giggles*
> 
> Am off to bed, too. Nighty night, Eileen!! Night, guys!!


night eileen and jen


----------



## Cillah

I think I am going to get off of RFUK now guys.

Going to go to bed soon and dream of ratties =o


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I think I am going to get off of RFUK now guys.
> 
> Going to go to bed soon and dream of ratties =o


 night night


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I think I am going to get off of RFUK now guys.
> 
> Going to go to bed soon and dream of ratties =o


night cillah


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> night cillah


 and then there was 2 wonder if coll will apear


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> and then there was 2 wonder if coll will apear


3:no1:

BTW... I love gingers!:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> 3:no1:
> 
> BTW... I love gingers!:lol2:


 :whip:they're to young


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> :whip:they're to young


I mean ginger people in general! Ginger girls are even fitter!:mf_dribble:
Not those paticular girls:gasp: Thats like paedo.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :whip:they're to young


i think he means in general tom lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i think he means in general tom lol


not by his last post, although i do have to agree that red hair is very atractive on a lady

edit and it was a joke


----------



## _jake_

I did!  Any good rodent forums to check out? I think my mums going to agree. I've been talking to her and she says aslong as I understand Kia will mostly come down to me so will need lots of walking and I can look after them then its ok. Going to wait a few months though!    She had promised I can get a pet if I swap for the little room earlier in the year. But under strict rules I'm only allowed one species haha! So going to have to pick carefully.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> i did! :d any good rodent forums to check out? I think my mums going to agree. I've been talking to her and she says aslong as i understand kia will mostly come down to me so will need lots of walking and i can look after them then its ok. Going to wait a few months though! :d :d :d she had promised i can get a pet if i swap for the little room earlier in the year. But under strict rules i'm only allowed one species haha! So going to have to pick carefully.


rats!!!!!!


----------



## _jake_

I think my mum wont let me have them


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I think my mum wont let me have them


she musttttt
say they are a new breed of gerbil


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I think my mum wont let me have them


 mice, gerbils


----------



## _jake_

Just have to keep working on her I guess. She hates them though


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> mice, gerbils


I like mice. I think she would prefer them:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I like mice. I think she would prefer them:2thumb:


i never get why ppl like mice but not rats lol mice are dozy and they smell worse


----------



## _jake_

Not sure Jaime. Might be something to do with the size???


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i never get why ppl like mice but not rats lol mice are dozy and they smell worse


 i'm coming round to rats but i've always thought mice look prettier


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Not sure Jaime. Might be something to do with the size???


dammit

tom mice may be pretty , they have nothing on a couple of my does tho ^^


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> dammit
> 
> tom mice may be pretty , they have nothing on a couple of my does tho ^^


 never mind the does, dylans the contender lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> never mind the does, dylans the contender lol


:lol2: i dont think he would appriciate being called "pretty" 
caught harley grooming him , hes getting really vain with this fan club, above grooming himself :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2: i dont think he would appriciate being called "pretty"
> caught harley grooming him , hes getting really vain with this fan club, above grooming himself :lol2:


 lol hes just going to have to live with being a pretty boy though:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> lol hes just going to have to live with being a pretty boy though:lol2:


i was messing about going "its there something i should know about you two dyl?" :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i was messing about going "its there something i should know about you two dyl?" :lol2:


 lol dianas sisters cats where are worst the big black one is terified of the ginger kitten at times, he was asleep on the carpet the other week and i saww the kitten up to his eyes in his :censor: so i think this maybe the cause of it, poor kitties, anyway on that rather unsavoury note i need me sleeps night jaime, night jake


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> lol dianas sisters cats where are worst the big black one is terified of the ginger kitten at times, he was asleep on the carpet the other week and i saww the kitten up to his eyes in his :censor: so i think this maybe the cause of it, poor kitties, anyway on that rather unsavoury note i need me sleeps night jaime, night jake


lol night tom


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ditta tell Cat that Colin is 100% mended now and is back home with Clark.
> Jean, the pigeon lady nursed him for us after his visit to the vets


Yeay, good lad Colin! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> are they named after col and clark or is that just a coincidence :lol2:


Cat & Ditta named them after me & Clark cos we gave the Diamond Doves to them as a thank you for bringing their skunks to our shop one weekend.


----------



## ami_j

hey col  wondered if and when you would show up lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey Jaime : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Jaime : victory:


heya col...
heres ya trophy lol im beat..night


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> heya col...
> heres ya trophy lol im beat..night


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Alex

Anyone still around?


----------



## Zoo-Man

I am Alex


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> I am Alex


 Nice one. How are you mate?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Not bad thanks mate. You?


----------



## Alex

Ah im not too bad thanks. Have any plans for today?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Plans for today - babysitting Clark's nephew Cody, making a banner for Clark's sister's 21st birthday on Saturday, & thats about it I think. What about you?


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Plans for today - babysitting Clark's nephew Cody, making a banner for Clark's sister's 21st birthday on Saturday, & thats about it I think. What about you?


Sounds good  Errm, Going to get my haircut today, need a new style as its getting a bit too long. Plus I pre-ordered the new Xbox when mine broke a few weeks ago, it was launched at midnight so im going to collect it. (the joys of waiting hours in a queue!)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Sounds good  Errm, Going to get my haircut today, need a new style as its getting a bit too long. Plus I pre-ordered the new Xbox when mine broke a few weeks ago, it was launched at midnight so im going to collect it. (the joys of waiting hours in a queue!)


God I hate queing for things! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Right, thats me offf now. Alex is fast becoming the new me! :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> God I hate queing for things! :devil:


Me too, I hate waiting aswell :devil:



Zoo-Man said:


> Right, thats me offf now. Alex is fast becoming the new me! :lol2:


 :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Whoop, first on this morning! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Whoop, first on this morning! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Haha yep, where is everyone?

Got my haircut, looking good :2thumb:

Now, Just need to head off to town :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Haha yep, where is everyone?
> 
> Got my haircut, looking good :2thumb:
> 
> Now, Just need to head off to town :devil:


Pics of said hair-cut needed me thinks


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Morning, guys


Good morning Jen : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

How's you? 

Am straightening my hair (why, I've no clue.... have you SEEN the weather?!?) to go into work to train a couple new girls on how to canvass in store. Meh.


----------



## feorag

Morning all! 

Very windy here today, but at least it's dry. My car seats got soaked yesterday cos I took Skye with me and opened all the windows when he was in the car! :roll: Had to sit on a bath towel to drive! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> How's you?
> 
> Am straightening my hair (why, I've no clue.... have you SEEN the weather?!?) to go into work to train a couple new girls on how to canvass in store. Meh.


I'm ok thanks hun. I'm just waiting for Clark to get back with his nephew Cody, as we're babysitting him today. God help the animals here! :lol2:

The weather is crappy here too :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Very windy here today, but at least it's dry. My car seats got soaked yesterday cos I took Skye with me and opened all the windows when he was in the car! :roll: Had to sit on a bath towel to drive! :lol2:


:lol2: a wet bum isn't good.


----------



## Amalthea

It's soggy AND windy here... Sucks.

Awww babysitting!! I used to love babysitting, but don't know anybody with little'uns anymore.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It's soggy AND windy here... Sucks.
> 
> Awww babysitting!! I used to love babysitting, but don't know anybody with little'uns anymore.


Yes, babysitting is cool, I love babies. 

A question Jen - why can't men, even gay men, attend Ann Summers parties?


----------



## Amalthea

Head Office's reasoning is if there's men there, it's considered an orgy. Your guess is as good as mine. I don't mind if gay men come along, but it can't ever get back to head office or I'd lose my job. I did a ladies night once where a gay guy attended


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Head Office's reasoning is if there's men there, it's considered an orgy. Your guess is as good as mine. I don't mind if gay men come along, but it can't ever get back to head office or I'd lose my job. I did a ladies night once where a gay guy attended


OMG, how ridiculous! Would be a rather boring orgy (not that I've been to many!) :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

This is the most rain I've seen since I've been in England. Haha 

Good morning everyone


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG, how ridiculous! Would be a rather boring orgy (not that I've been to many!) :lol2:


I know, huh!! *lol*



Cillah said:


> This is the most rain I've seen since I've been in England. Haha
> 
> Good morning everyone


Morning!!  *grumbles about the crappy weather*


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: a wet bum isn't good.


It certainly isn't!!

Jen, does that mean that gay women can't attend, cos then it could turn into an orgy??? :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I know, huh!! *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!!  *grumbles about the crappy weather*


I don't mind the weather. It makes me want to stay at home and cuddle up and watch TV under a blanket :lol2:.

I am waiting for a reply on when is best to pick the cage up as well .


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> It certainly isn't!!
> 
> Jen, does that mean that gay women can't attend, cos then it could turn into an orgy??? :whistling2:


Stupidly no. Head office are stupid :whip: And that is just ONE of the ways they show it!!



Cillah said:


> I don't mind the weather. It makes me want to stay at home and cuddle up and watch TV under a blanket :lol2:.
> 
> I am waiting for a reply on when is best to pick the cage up as well .


 
Crap! Hate this weather!!

Let us know when they'd like the cage and ratlets collected


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> This is the most rain I've seen since I've been in England. Haha
> 
> Good morning everyone


 thats weired it usually rains here before manchester


feorag said:


> It certainly isn't!!
> 
> Jen, does that mean that gay women can't attend, cos then it could turn into an orgy??? :whistling2:


 that would be turning away a key area of their market though wouldn't it as their more likely to buy toys i would guess (acording to our lesbian freind anyway)


----------



## Amalthea

Actually, we get a lot of lesbians saying that the toys are aimed at straight women a lot more....


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Stupidly no. Head office are stupid :whip: And that is just ONE of the ways they show it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap! Hate this weather!!
> 
> Let us know when they'd like the cage and ratlets collected


I will let you know !



My poor 15 year old brother has just realised that girls his age can be really mean! He liked this girl and they went out together and stuff. As friends. She has a boyfriend but they were just friends and he didn't try anything. Then she just stopped talking to him and said to leave her alone and he's really upset.

I was like.. It is nothing to do with you. It's just because they are 15 and immature. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Actually, we get a lot of lesbians saying that the toys are aimed at straight women a lot more....


Well that makes sense.. If you're a lesbian I don't think something penis shaped would get you feeling randy. :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Actually, we get a lot of lesbians saying that the toys are aimed at straight women a lot more....


 guess we just have an odd lesbian freind then :lol2: everytime she gets money she goes and buys toys and then discusses them with us, well she used to but she doesn't speak to us as much now :sad: i think she mayhave taken sides when we fell out with our last flat mate


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Stupidly no. Head office are stupid :whip: And that is just ONE of the ways they show it!!


Well I think it's totally sexist actually! Gay is gay whether it be men or women and a party of sex toys and sexy clothing etc is just as likely to excite gay women as normal men, surely??? 


Cillah said:


> Well that makes sense.. If you're a lesbian I don't think something penis shaped would get you feeling randy. :whistling2:


*Yells* *Ditta!! Cat!! *

*tuts* Can never find a lesleybean when you need one! :roll2: PMSL!!

Cilla, are you gettin' excited at the imminent prospect of having ratties to play with?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Well that makes sense.. If you're a lesbian I don't think something penis shaped would get you feeling randy. :whistling2:


 some of them look nothing like penis' they look like florecent torture weapons


----------



## Amalthea

The one on offer (see siggy) is bright pink and bent


----------



## feorag

But they don't look like what a man looks like, from a gay point of view.

So it's not what they look like, surely? It's what they do that matters! 

Well I'm assuming of course, being hetero and not at all interested in toys anyway, to be honest - couldn't be bothered! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We need our resident lesleybeans to clue us in *giggles*


----------



## feorag

We do indeed! they'll tell us what we need to know! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Cilla, are you gettin' excited at the imminent prospect of having ratties to play with?


I am so excited! I can't wait! They are going to be soo spoiled. I just need to find out when they can be picked up .



tomwilson said:


> some of them look nothing like penis' they look like florecent torture weapons


Oh I know they don't all do. But just I saw where they were coming from when they said a lot of them were aimed at women.


----------



## freekygeeky

Lewis's cat at work died today :'(


----------



## Amalthea

That is so sad, Gina 

Am so freaking annoyed!!! Just had a sale fall through cuz of some dickhead: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/547777-special-offer-starting-weekend.html


----------



## Amalthea

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go. Talk to ya later


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon everyone, it is bright and windy here today, no rain yet.
Steve is off today so hes done the housework:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

A slug has come in the house and left it's trail two nights in a row on the carpet . I found out where they are coming from but I have no idea if I can block it off =o


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> A slug has come in the house and left it's trail two nights in a row on the carpet . I found out where they are coming from but I have no idea if I can block it off =o


 
If you had a Dennis you wouldnt have slugs:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> If you had a Dennis you wouldnt have slugs:lol2:


Do you think I should bring that up with the landlord.


----------



## _jake_

Afternoon guys and gals. This thread has got rather, interesting! :lol:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Am so freaking annoyed!!! Just had a sale fall through cuz of some dickhead: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/547777-special-offer-starting-weekend.html


 That would p*ss me off too! :roll:



Cillah said:


> A slug has come in the house and left it's trail two nights in a row on the carpet . I found out where they are coming from but I have no idea if I can block it off =o


Put some salt down where you think they're coming through and that'll sort them!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That would p*ss me off too! :roll:
> 
> Put some salt down where you think they're coming through and that'll sort them!


 

Getting a Dennis would be so much more fun:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Is a dennis some sort of slug eating husband? :hmm:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Getting a Dennis would be so much more fun:flrt:


   



_jake_ said:


> Is a dennis some sort of slug eating husband? :hmm:


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Is a dennis some sort of slug eating husband? :hmm:


Try slug eating sphynx:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

The previous occupant put salt down. =/


----------



## _jake_

Ahh, dennis is a cat! :gasp::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Try slug eating sphynx:lol2:
> 
> image


 is he slug hunting in that pic


----------



## Alex

After a few hours wait

*Drum roll*

I have my shiny new Xbox :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Dennis would be the best option, I think.

I am really fuming about that person in 18+... And then somebody on FB has stolen an offer I posted without asking first (word for word... copied and pasted). Very irritated!


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> is he slug hunting in that pic


 

I bloody hope not considering hes on top of the living room door:lol2:




Alex said:


> After a few hours wait
> 
> *Drum roll*
> 
> I have my shiny new Xbox :no1:


 
My eldest son works at Gamestation and did the midnight release of this last night



Amalthea said:


> Dennis would be the best option, I think.
> 
> I am really fuming about that person in 18+... And then somebody on FB has stolen an offer I posted without asking first (word for word... copied and pasted). Very irritated!


 
Im not surprised Jen thats disgusting:bash:


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> I bloody hope not considering hes on top of the living room door:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eldest son works at Gamestation and did the midnight release of this last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not surprised Jen thats disgusting:bash:


 
There was no way i was going out at midnight. I'd have bought the Xbox left the store, and not come home with it. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Dennis would be the best option, I think.
> 
> I am really fuming about that person in 18+... And then somebody on FB has stolen an offer I posted without asking first (word for word... copied and pasted). Very irritated!


 it's also anoying that the guy had nothing to gain from it just mouthing of for no reason really. as for the FB thats really not on is it


----------



## Amalthea

Yup. Just pissed off in general now. I've deleted the person off fb, but there's not a lot I could do about that guy in 18+.... Especially now that somebody has quoted him.


----------



## feorag

I think it stinks too, Jen!

It really wasn't any of his business! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... Now I've gotta try to figure out if I can match that price for future customers off here. *sigh*


----------



## ami_j

hey ppl ^^


----------



## Shell195

Hi Jaime:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hi Jaime:2thumb:


hey shell how are you


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hey shell how are you


 
Not to bad, you?
Did you find a bird cage?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Not to bad, you?
> Did you find a bird cage?


me and my mum had a look , they all look smaller than the one he has ...will keep a look out for second hand ones i think, his cage isnt tiny and hes happy enough, noisy little bugger :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Not to bad, you?
> Did you find a bird cage?


 i put up a hamster heaven for you last night it was 40 pound but it was in london


----------



## _jake_

Evening chaps and chapettes!


----------



## feorag

Evening all! I'm taking trousers up! :lol2:

We went to a local factory shop and shirley got 2 pairs of lovely dress work trousers for £2 each! :gasp: The only problem is that they're about 6" too long in the leg, so I'm shortening them for her!


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i put up a hamster heaven for you last night it was 40 pound but it was in london


 
Thanks Tom most of the ones I see are far away and pick up only:bash:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> me and my mum had a look , they all look smaller than the one he has ...will keep a look out for second hand ones i think, his cage isnt tiny and hes happy enough, noisy little bugger :lol2:


 

Some are tiny arent they


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Some are tiny arent they


I can't help it.... it isn't my fault:whip:

Ohhh bird cage!:blush:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Evening chaps and chapettes!


hey jake


feorag said:


> Evening all! I'm taking trousers up! :lol2:
> 
> We went to a local factory shop and shirley got 2 pairs of lovely dress work trousers for £2 each! :gasp: The only problem is that they're about 6" too long in the leg, so I'm shortening them for her!


oooo bargain


Shell195 said:


> Some are tiny arent they


yup , i wouldnt keep a sparrow in some of them


----------



## Cillah

Just finished watching Eclipse. I liked it :2thumb:

It makes me want to read all of the books again and I still need to get the new one :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Just finished watching Eclipse. I liked it :2thumb:
> 
> It makes me want to read all of the books again and I still need to get the new one :lol2:


hey cillah


----------



## ditta

evening, just home from laying a floor for my sister, just eating tea in front of here then off to bed im pooped


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hey cillah



Hello! How are you ?


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> Just finished watching Eclipse. I liked it :2thumb:
> 
> It makes me want to read all of the books again and I still need to get the new one :lol2:


Argh I so want to watch it. I find packed cinemas ruin the film, so going to wait another fortnight untill I go:2thumb: I've read the books three times now:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> evening, just home from laying a floor for my sister, just eating tea in front of here then off to bed im pooped


heyyy ditta


Cillah said:


> Hello! How are you ?


ok ty ^^


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> heyyy ditta
> 
> ok ty ^^


That's good. I got the address of the person who owns the cage.. But they didn't say when they wanted it picked up :devil:

I wonder what colours the two girls are.


----------



## ditta

right im off to bed.....night all


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> right im off to bed.....night all



Nighty night x


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> That's good. I got the address of the person who owns the cage.. But they didn't say when they wanted it picked up :devil:
> 
> I wonder what colours the two girls are.


im sure they will reply soon 


ditta said:


> right im off to bed.....night all


night


----------



## Shell195

Hi Ditta, Bye Ditta:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> im sure they will reply soon
> 
> night


Yeah. I really like so! Probably sometime tomorrow .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah. I really like so! Probably sometime tomorrow .


ooooo


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ooooo


I'm really, really excited :2thumb:.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I'm really, really excited :2thumb:.


im not suprised haha XD


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> im not suprised haha XD


I really didn't expect to end up with so many though! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I really didn't expect to end up with so many though! :whistling2:


this sounds familiar :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> this sounds familiar :whistling2:


To you ?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> To you ?


a friend


*shifty eyes*






















:rotfl:


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp: the lezleybean didn't answer any questions :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> a friend
> 
> 
> *shifty eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:



:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Argh don't you just hate selfish people!!!


----------



## tomwilson

http://l.yimg.com/g/images/spaceball.gif anyone else think this would just be a horror to clean


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> :lol2:


my mum has even accepted when i say , they are your grandchildren :lol2:


_jake_ said:


> Argh don't you just hate selfish people!!!


oo yyy


tomwilson said:


> http://l.yimg.com/g/images/spaceball.gif anyone else think this would just be a horror to clean


cant see anything?


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> http://l.yimg.com/g/images/spaceball.gif anyone else think this would just be a horror to clean


I can't see it.


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> my mum has even accepted when i say , they are your grandchildren :lol2:
> 
> oo yyy
> 
> cant see anything?


Right, a family relation had Kias' sister and as she couldn't afford the whole price my dad said just give X amount weekly to my mum to help her out. She has now decided she would rather sell her and get her money back from 'wasting' on vaccinations ect. As she can't handle her. I told them all that a malamute isn't this best breed for said person. She wants a stupid amount of money for the pup and is refusing to pay my mum untill she is sold. My mum of course just recently being diagnosed with M.E and Mollarets Mennigitus (re-occuring menn) and has been classed as disabled isn't getting much money as she is now on benefits untill she can work again. Argh! It's really going to impact her now:devil:


----------



## tomwilson

the new cage layout on Flickr - Photo Sharing! how about this one


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> I can't see it.


I think thats the point:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> the new cage layout on Flickr - Photo Sharing! how about this one


Wow. That's a little over the top.:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Right, a family relation had Kias' sister and as she couldn't afford the whole price my dad said just give X amount weekly to my mum to help her out. She has now decided she would rather sell her and get her money back from 'wasting' on vaccinations ect. As she can't handle her. I told them all that a malamute isn't this best breed for said person. She wants a stupid amount of money for the pup and is refusing to pay my mum untill she is sold. My mum of course just recently being diagnosed with M.E and Mollarets Mennigitus (re-occuring menn) and has been classed as disabled isn't getting much money as she is now on benefits untill she can work again. Argh! It's really going to impact her now:devil:


 thats horrible


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> thats horrible


It is :bash: Ahh well, just going to have to help her out more and get my dad involved!: victory:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> It is :bash: Ahh well, just going to have to help her out more and get my dad involved!: victory:


you should keep kias sister too lol joke that would be mad


----------



## _jake_

Seriousley mad! If I could I would. But I'm working on Rats atm!


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Seriousley mad! If I could I would. But I'm working on Rats atm!


RAAAAAAAATTSS :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Seriousley mad! If I could I would. But I'm working on Rats atm!


haha woooo 


Cillah said:


> RAAAAAAAATTSS :2thumb:


see cillah agrees


----------



## _jake_

Your both just rat ladies! I'll see if mum agrees when she is feeling better, she's very tired today becuase of the M.E, just becuase she vaccumed the house! mg:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Your both just rat ladies! I'll see if mum agrees when she is feeling better, she's very tired today becuase of the M.E, just becuase she vaccumed the house! mg:


awww


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Your both just rat ladies! I'll see if mum agrees when she is feeling better, she's very tired today becuase of the M.E, just becuase she vaccumed the house! mg:


You'll be a rat man soon enough 

Hope your mum feels better soon x


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> You'll be a rat man soon enough
> 
> Hope your mum feels better soon x


I hope so. I told her that I'm going to buy myself some new chest of draws..... a rat cage could fit perfectly on there. Also if I get a blue one i'm sure it will go lovely with my canvas:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Snuggle time for me :blush:

Goodnight !


----------



## _jake_

Night Night!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Snuggle time for me :blush:
> 
> Goodnight !


night cillah


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Snuggle time for me :blush:
> 
> Goodnight !


 g'night


----------



## _jake_

Where is everyone tonight. Do they actually have lifes do you think? :hmm:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Where is everyone tonight. Do they actually have lifes do you think? :hmm:


maybe :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Should we kill them? for leaving us saddos on our own?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Should we kill them? for leaving us saddos on our own?


then we would be on our own longer?


----------



## _jake_

I'll hold auditions!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I'll hold auditions!


in prison?


----------



## _jake_

Nah, in the Bahamas! 8)


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> in prison?


 nah he'd kill him self adter the slaughter, ever noticed you can't have a s*laughter* with out laughter


----------



## _jake_

Does that mean the people slaughtering cows/pigs laugh whilst doing it?


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Does that mean the people slaughtering cows/pigs laugh whilst doing it?











take the S away from slaughter


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> image
> take the S away from slaughter


I know:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

thats nothing at the side of what magic E can do


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I know:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 did you no edam cheese is made backwards


----------



## _jake_

Yes. Did you know that the name Lana is Anal backwards?


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Yes. Did you know that the name Lana is Anal backwards?


 names don't count. they're not real words


----------



## _jake_

Damn is nmad backwards!


----------



## ami_j

ooo guess what 

nmadasevigohw is the other way round lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ooo guess what
> 
> nmadasevigohw is the other way round lol


 :no1:


----------



## _jake_

Blah blah blah. I want ratties/hamster type thing! any goooooood forums?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Blah blah blah. I want ratties/hamster type thing! any goooooood forums?


Fancy Rats • Index page

lol joke


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp:


ami_j said:


> Fancy Rats • Index page
> 
> lol joke


----------



## ami_j

i hope he read the white writing otherwise ive sent him to certain death :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Just finished watching Eclipse. I liked it :2thumb:
> 
> It makes me want to read all of the books again and I still need to get the new one :lol2:


You can borrow it from me when I get it back from Kate, if ya like 

Just got done with the party. Was shite. Again. :bash:

Diesel is happy his pinny gig his back *lol* I said to Gary that it's like our son has a pet and just like most parents, we have to take care of it!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> You can borrow it from me when I get it back from Kate, if ya like
> 
> Just got done with the party. Was shite. Again. :bash:
> 
> *Diesel is happy his pinny gig his back *lol* I said to Gary that it's like our son has a pet and just like most parents, we have to take care of it!!*


thats so cute


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> the new cage layout on Flickr - Photo Sharing! how about this one


OMFG!!! Thats madness!!! What idiot would use that to house a rodent with a weak bladder??? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i hope he read the white writing otherwise ive sent him to certain death :gasp:


 :lol2: vegans can be terribly agressive for such moraly upstanding individuals


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> OMFG!!! Thats madness!!! What idiot would use that to house a rodent with a weak bladder??? :gasp:


wouldnt like to try get it if it died 


tomwilson said:


> :lol2: vegans can be terribly agressive for such moraly upstanding individuals


lol its not just the vegans


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> OMFG!!! Thats madness!!! What idiot would use that to house a rodent with a weak bladder??? :gasp:


 i refuse to use plastic tubes with henry because he wees in them and they are a nightmare to clean out imagine cleaning that one, i bet they don't even clean it tbh


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> wouldnt like to try get it if it died


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

[


_jake_ said:


> Where is everyone tonight. Do they actually have lifes do you think? :hmm:


I had one,but I lost it 2 weeks ago when my granddaughters arrived! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Diesel is happy his pinny gig his back *lol* I said to Gary that it's like our son has a pet and just like most parents, we have to take care of it!!


Aw,that is so cute! Bless! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> wouldnt like to try get it if it died
> 
> lol its not just the vegans


 it was just the one who said claiming to eat meat because its natural is like saying it ok to rape because thats natural, that one stuck with me :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


total nightmare tubes , they always wee in them and you even touch them and they all fall to bits


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> OMFG!!! Thats madness!!! What idiot would use that to house a rodent with a weak bladder??? :gasp:


 
That's horrible stuff at the best of times!!!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> it was just the one who said claiming to eat meat because its natural is like saying it ok to rape because thats natural, that one stuck with me :bash:


lol youve only read the one thread


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol youve only read the one thread


 only needed to read the one and it scared me half to death, and reafirmed my hatred of vegans (sorry col love veggies but i've not found one sane or remotely intresting vegan yet)


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> only needed to read the one and it scared me half to death, and reafirmed my hatred of vegans (sorry col love veggies but i've not found one sane or remotely intresting vegan yet)


Oh Tom, I would become a vegan if only I could find alternatives easier & cheaply. Clark would have a dicky-fit though!


----------



## Amalthea

Think it's time for bed... Nighty night, everybody! xx


----------



## feorag

Night Jen - I'm just off too! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Think it's time for bed... Nighty night, everybody! xx





feorag said:


> Night Jen - I'm just off too! :2thumb:


night Eileen and Jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jen & Eileen x


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Think it's time for bed... Nighty night, everybody! xx





feorag said:


> Night Jen - I'm just off too! :2thumb:


night you to



Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Tom, I would become a vegan if only I could find alternatives easier & cheaply. Clark would have a dicky-fit though!


 i'm sure you would be the acception to the rule dude:thumb:. unless it chemical and the lack of nutrience sends them insane:hmm:

but if you where to actually really pull it apart i'm sure vegans do alot more damage to the eco system of this planet than veggies or people of the omnivorous persuation, 

1. all there suplements would need to be artificial so i'm sure whatever chemical process goes on their wpuld do alot more poluting

2 the extra veg needed for their diet would need to take up more land so loss of habbitat to wild life

3 (this one is a*sey and technical but if not followed would be highly hipocritical i would assume they wouldn't be able to eat organic food since it is fertelised using manurefrom captive farm animals, so they would either have to eat food fertelised with chemical which damages habbitat through surface run-off and destroys local ponds and so on, or they would eat unfertelised crops which takes up even more land again and nothing is put back to heal the soil balance

i'm done now :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night you to
> 
> 
> i'm sure you would be the acception to the rule dude:thumb:. unless it chemical and the lack of nutrience sends them insane:hmm:
> 
> but if you where to actually really pull it apart i'm sure vegans do alot more damage to the eco system of this planet than veggies or people of the omnivorous persuation,
> 
> 1. all there suplements would need to be artificial so i'm sure whatever chemical process goes on their wpuld do alot more poluting
> 
> 2 the extra veg needed for their diet would need to take up more land so loss of habbitat to wild life
> 
> 3 (this one is a*sey and technical but if not followed would be highly hipocritical i would assume they wouldn't be able to eat organic food since it is fertelised using manurefrom captive farm animals, so they would either have to eat food fertelised with chemical which damages habbitat through surface run-off and destroys local ponds and so on, or they would eat unfertelised crops which takes up even more land again and nothing is put back to heal the soil balance
> 
> i'm done now :lol2:


Wow Tom, thats impressive for 1:40 am! haha


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow Tom, thats impressive for 1:40 am! haha


 why thankyou, i have alot of spare time to ponder these things though and get into a surprising amount of arguments with vegans :lol2:

ps. these things fall under pretty much any tangent i go off on in here:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I have chosen what I am going to wear tomorrow night for Clark;s sister's 21st birthday bash at Clark's mum's house. A pink short-sleeved shirt, flared jeans & winklepickers :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I have chosen what I am going to wear tomorrow night for Clark;s sister's 21st birthday bash at Clark's mum's house. A pink short-sleeved shirt, flared jeans & winklepickers :2thumb:


 sounds good but what are winklepickers


----------



## ami_j

YouTube - Baby versus rottweiler

words fail me....


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> sounds good but what are winklepickers


Winklepickers are long pointed shoes, like what Graham Norton wears :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> YouTube - Baby versus rottweiler
> 
> words fail me....


Then when the dog finally gets peed off with being poked & prodded wiith the Dyson attachment & bites the child, its all the dog's fault! Idiots!!! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Then when the dog finally gets peed off with being poked & prodded wiith the Dyson attachment & bites the child, its all the dog's fault! Idiots!!! :devil:


yup...the dogs clearly growling ...shes an idiot did you see the owner?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yup...the dogs clearly growling ...shes an idiot did you see the owner?


 hahaha why am i not surprised, that vids not funny but before watching it a thought i bet it marinam2:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hahaha why am i not surprised, that vids not funny but before watching it a thought i bet it marinam2:lol2:


:lol2:
worries me tbh she has openly admitted to smoking throughout pregnancy, dropping the kid off the bed onto the floor and is now letting her tease a rottweiler


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yup...the dogs clearly growling ...shes an idiot did you see the owner?


No! They weren't in the video.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> worries me tbh she has openly admitted to smoking throughout pregnancy, dropping the kid off the bed onto the floor and is now letting her tease a rottweiler


 should start a thread with that video asking if its responsible dog owner ship since she likes to stick her oar in everyone elses things


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> worries me tbh she has openly admitted to smoking throughout pregnancy, dropping the kid off the bed onto the floor and is now letting her tease a rottweiler


Was it actiually Marinam2???


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> should start a thread with that video asking if its responsible dog owner ship since she likes to stick her oar in everyone elses things


Do it Tom, dare ya!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Was it actiually Marinam2???


yes she posted it herself in pregnancy chat lol

will pass tom ,cant be doing with another infraction


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yes she posted it herself in pregnancy chat lol
> 
> will pass tom ,cant be doing with another infraction


I might do it then.....:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I might do it then.....:whistling2:


make it funny though lol


----------



## tomwilson

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...2-iresponsible-dog-ownership.html#post6646774 done :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yes she posted it herself in pregnancy chat lol
> 
> will pass tom ,cant be doing with another infraction


Why the hell are you reading Pregnancy Chat??? Something your not telling us??? :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...2-iresponsible-dog-ownership.html#post6646774 done :2thumb:


Posted! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Why the hell are you reading Pregnancy Chat??? Something your not telling us??? :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


LOL defo not


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Posted! :2thumb:


 lol ithink we should leave her name out and see if people suss it or if she does :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol ithink we should leave her name out and see if people suss it or if she does :lol2:


Ok, will edit it out hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, will edit it out hehe


lol should be funny *subscribes*


----------



## tomwilson

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...fieds/548611-skunks-flower-blossom-pongo.html i thought itwas illegal to de-scent a skunk now


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...fieds/548611-skunks-flower-blossom-pongo.html i thought itwas illegal to de-scent a skunk now


probs born before it was made illegal , or imported from ireland where it is legal
edit march 2007 yeah would still of been legal then i think


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> probs born before it was made illegal , or imported from ireland where it is legal
> edit march 2007 yeah would still of been legal then i think


 ah well *puts the pitch forks away and doses the torches* the whole thread seems a bit iffy to me though it like she's masking this simple message 'cba any more want rid, however i want good homes so i have a clear conscience, but i want money for them because they cost me'


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> ah well *puts the pitch forks away and doses the torches* the whole thread seems a bit iffy to me though it like she's masking this simple message 'cba any more want rid, however i want good homes so i have a clear conscience, but i want money for them because they cost me'


hmmm see what you mean
you can get descented babies, its not that hard to bring them from ireland you know lol 
personally i dont know why they banned it, its no more mutilation than neutering


----------



## ami_j

desperately need sleep night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hmmm see what you mean
> you can get descented babies, its not that hard to bring them from ireland you know lol
> personally i dont know why they banned it, its no more mutilation than neutering


I see your reasoning, but I disliked it as it was removing the skunk's natural defense mechanism.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hmmm see what you mean
> you can get descented babies, its not that hard to bring them from ireland you know lol
> personally i dont know why they banned it, its no more mutilation than neutering


 i guess you could argue its unnecessary though, i'm not after one was just a tad curious tbh, but didn't like the way the seller came accross at all


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> desperately need sleep night guys


Goodnight hun x


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> desperately need sleep night guys


 night jaime


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I see your reasoning, but I disliked it as it was removing the skunk's natural defense mechanism.


this is true... i guess you would have to look at how much it needs it in captivity etc , not owning a skunk , its not something i can really comment on lol 


tomwilson said:


> i guess you could argue its unnecessary though, i'm not after one was just a tad curious tbh, but didn't like the way the seller came accross at all


well ive been told that fully loaded skunks arent really a risk for spraying so maybe it is  certainly an interesting subject that i wish we had started when i wasnt knackered haha byeeee


----------



## tomwilson

look what jaime's missing some classic M2 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/546264-future-mother-law.html


----------



## *H*

Think I may need to go to bed, Cass is hinting - he's next to me on the sofa and he's wedged his head up the poncho I'm wearing, snoring :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> look what jaime's missing some classic M2 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/546264-future-mother-law.html


:lol2: she talks some sh*t


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: she talks some sh*t


 doesn't she just we got smacks of our aunties all the time and all our uncles needed to do was shout because we all thought they'd do alot worse than their wives, (although i don't beleive in smacking) i think people like her are one of the major causes of bad parenting in this country the other being absentee parents who let their kids run ferral


----------



## tomwilson

right i'm shattered dude, catch ya later


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> doesn't she just we got smacks of our aunties all the time and all our uncles needed to do was shout because we all thought they'd do alot worse than their wives, (although i don't beleive in smacking) i think people like her are one of the major causes of bad parenting in this country the other being absentee parents who let their kids run ferral


....and let their kids harrass dogs with hoover parts :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> right i'm shattered dude, catch ya later


Goodnight mate : victory:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


tomwilson said:


> sounds good but what are winklepickers


Tom, I lol'd at this! Winklepickers the first time around were my generation!



ami_j said:


> yup...the dogs clearly growling ...shes an idiot did you see the owner?





tomwilson said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...2-iresponsible-dog-ownership.html#post6646774 done :2thumb:


You lot are such sh*t stirrers :halo: :roll2:

Well my visitors are leaving today and my living room will miraculously change into some semblence of tidiness after they've cleared out all their stuff! :2thumb:

And my house will probably resemble a morgue for a few days until I adapt to the relative silence! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, guys!!  Am getting ready for work.

I just read that thread with the rottie and irritating child. I really dislike that woman.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I should win an Oscar! hehehe


----------



## Cillah

I am getting the rat cage tomorrow  x


----------



## Cillah

The ratty girls I am adopting..


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> The ratty girls I am adopting..
> 
> image
> 
> image


CUTE:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> CUTE:flrt:


Yeah and I have photos of them being held and stuff . Lovely!

The cage looks really nice too . Jen is picking it up for me tomorrow .


----------



## feorag

Aw Cilla, they look lush! I bet you're dead excited about getting them now.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Aw Cilla, they look lush! I bet you're dead excited about getting them now.



I really am and I get the rest of the tribe late next week. It's all very exciting. Neil has offered to match Daves courier price of £25. So that helps too


----------



## _jake_

Eeeee so excited for you Cillah! Good luck with them little cuties


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Eeeee so excited for you Cillah! Good luck with them little cuties


Thank you. I hope they settle down quickly and then get along with the new additions next week :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> Thank you. I hope they settle down quickly and then get along with the new additions next week :2thumb:


They should do!  I so want rats now!


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> They should do!  I so want rats now!


I hope you do get them! It's so exciting . I was only meant to be getting four. But this cage was a really good deal. They had two rats with it they needed to rehome. So.. They are coming home, too. :blush:


----------



## _jake_

Awww bless  I really don't know whether to go for Rats or Mice. I've got more chance of my mum saying yes to mice than rats


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Awww bless  I really don't know whether to go for Rats or Mice. I've got more chance of my mum saying yes to mice than rats


Mice are lovely! I own seven at the moment and have owned them all of my life. But you won't get the same sort of interaction from mice as rats. Mice won't be at the cage door when they see you like a rat will. They won't give you kisses and snuggles. But still great pets!


----------



## _jake_

I think I'll just have to show her cute pictures and stuff! She did say that I can have a pet if I swap bedrooms! LOL


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> I think I'll just have to show her cute pictures and stuff! She did say that I can have a pet if I swap bedrooms! LOL


Did you swap?


----------



## _jake_

I did! My older brother moved back in and my mum decided he needed more space than me! Duuh I'm in my room more though and actually use it. Anyway yeah a few months back so I think I should be allowed some! :lol:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> I did! My older brother moved back in and my mum decided he needed more space than me! Duuh I'm in my room more though and actually use it. Anyway yeah a few months back so I think I should be allowed some! :lol:


Going to keep my fingers crossed : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Thankyou! She's still feeling ill so I'll ask her when she is feeling a bit better. Then she can actually argue with me, but when she does I always catch her out then she agrees :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Thankyou! She's still feeling ill so I'll ask her when she is feeling a bit better. Then she can actually argue with me, but when she does I always catch her out then she agrees :lol2:


Haha! Well if she agrees and you get rats, I am sure she will learn to love them .


----------



## _jake_

I think she will mostly be worried about Roxy, being a cat and all around them. :hmm:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> I think she will mostly be worried about Roxy, being a cat and all around them. :hmm:


A lot of people who own rodents have cats as well. It can work : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Well I hope so! Just see what happens


----------



## Alex

Yo peeps


----------



## _jake_

Yo Alex. Howz da xbox goin lyk?


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, guys  Just popping in before a party tonight. Am knackered after work, too. *yawn*


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Yo peeps


Hellllloooo :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Yo Alex. Howz da xbox goin lyk?


 Going gd man. Call of duty. Pew Pew Pew.


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> Hellllloooo :2thumb:


Hey Cilla. How are you?


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Hey Cilla. How are you?


I'm great. Excited about tomorrow!

It's everyones cleaning day tomorrow but I get my first two rats and rat cage tomorrow. Thanks to Jen! I am sorry for her having to come when everyone is being cleaned out. At least they'll be awake :lol2:.


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Going gd man. Call of duty. Pew Pew Pew.


Cool lyk. Are you any good with the pew pew shooter?


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Cool lyk. Are you any good with the pew pew shooter?


 No


----------



## Cillah

I had a dream the other night that I was in Carnival and I shot someone who was trying to climb up the rocket!

You guys understand, right?


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> I had a dream the other night that I was in Carnival and I shot someone who was trying to climb up the rocket!
> 
> You guys understand, right?


 Errm, Your dreams are freaky :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Errm, Your dreams are freaky :gasp:


But Carnival is one of the maps in Modern Warfare 2.. I've never even played it before. :blush:


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> I'm great. Excited about tomorrow!
> 
> It's everyones cleaning day tomorrow but I get my first two rats and rat cage tomorrow. Thanks to Jen! I am sorry for her having to come when everyone is being cleaned out. At least they'll be awake :lol2:.


 Awesome :2thumb: Bet you are very excited!


----------



## _jake_

I'm just suddenly annoyed  Older bro just turned up with some of his friends, showing Kia off to them. And he showed them sit, paw and lie down, which has tooken me about two months to train her and is telling everyone HE taught her! :| What A weirdo.


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Awesome :2thumb: Bet you are very excited!


I am so excited that I want to go to bed right now! :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> But Carnival is one of the maps in Modern Warfare 2.. I've never even played it before. :blush:


 Haha yup. Still, Freaky dreams.

I still havent remembered any of my dreams yet  I'm not sure im actually dreaming?:lol2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> I'm just suddenly annoyed  Older bro just turned up with some of his friends, showing Kia off to them. And he showed them sit, paw and lie down, which has tooken me about two months to train her and is telling everyone HE taught her! :| What A weirdo.


 You will get him back. Just wait, the right opportunity will arise :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Haha yup. Still, Freaky dreams.
> 
> I still havent remembered any of my dreams yet  I'm not sure im actually dreaming?:lol2:


I had weird dreams last night but now I can't remember any of them.. I always have such mental dreams. I think I am messed up. :blush:

You would be. You just wouldn't be in a deep enough sleep to remember them . Plus you only remember the dreams you wake up during ^^


----------



## _jake_

I do hope so!


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> I had weird dreams last night but now I can't remember any of them.. I always have such mental dreams. I think I am messed up. :blush:
> 
> You would be. You just wouldn't be in a deep enough sleep to remember them . Plus you only remember the dreams you wake up during ^^


 I dont seem to sleep long enough to dream :lol2: Probably 2-3 hours a night if im lucky, i never have a deep sleep haha.


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> I do hope so!


 Trust me you will. :lol2:

Have you got Xbox live?


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> I dont seem to sleep long enough to dream :lol2: Probably 2-3 hours a night if im lucky, i never have a deep sleep haha.


Check this out :2thumb:

I don’t dream, or do I? The Dream Well


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> You will get him back. Just wait, the right opportunity will arise :lol2:


 yeah he will teach her kia sick balls :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Trust me you will. :lol2:
> 
> Have you got Xbox live?


Noooo I haven't:gasp: I've only ever used the Xbox once for gaming. Its now an expensive DVD player:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Noooo I haven't:gasp: I've only ever used the Xbox once for gaming. Its now an expensive DVD player:whistling2::lol2:


My PS3 in Australia. I used it once. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Mister Boyfriend is asleep on the floor and I am getting bored.. Should I wake him up? ;o


----------



## Amalthea

Poke him with a long stick!


----------



## _jake_

No wonder.... they're rubbish


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

we got baby dormice :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> Mister Boyfriend is asleep on the floor and I am getting bored.. Should I wake him up? ;o


You could. But he might make you coook or clean though:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> No wonder.... they're rubbish


I have every console in Aus. I worked at EB Games so I kind of had to. :blush:

Pretty much anything I wanted on the PS3 I could get on the 360 and preferred achievements to trophies :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we got baby dormice :flrt:


ME WANTS!:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Poke him with a long stick!


I wish I had one. That would be awesome. :lol2:



_jake_ said:


> You could. But he might make you coook or clean though:gasp:


Well I've cleaned all day and will be cleaning the furries out tomorrow. Plus I am cooking tonight. But I don't mind! He's the only one working at the moment so it's the least I can do : victory:


----------



## Cillah

xxfoofoolafluffxx said:


> we got baby dormice :flrt:


Photos =D


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we got baby dormice :flrt:


 will they be tame and looking for new homes some time?

will i be able to sweet talk diana and her parents :hmm:




OMG the dog thread got deleted but i don't know why last time i checked there was only 2 replies on it anyone know what happend


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> will they be tame and looking for new homes some time?
> 
> will i be able to sweet talk diana and her parents :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the dog thread got deleted but i don't know why last time i checked there was only 2 replies on it anyone know what happend


Yes I read every post. Most people were just abusing her parenting skills and saying how horrible it was and how it isn't the dogs fault and they tagged it like bad parenting and bad mum. It got to three pages. :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yes I read every post. Most people were just abusing her parenting skills and saying how horrible it was and how it isn't the dogs fault and they tagged it like bad parenting and bad mum. It got to three pages. :whistling2:


 really and i missed it, shes visited my user page lol wish i got to see it


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> will they be tame and looking for new homes some time?
> 
> will i be able to sweet talk diana and her parents :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the dog thread got deleted but i don't know why last time i checked there was only 2 replies on it anyone know what happend


marina got it locked


----------



## Amalthea

That woman irritates the hell out of me with her holier than thou attitude when she's FAR from perfect.

Congrats on the little dormice!!


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> really and i missed it, shes visited my user page lol wish i got to see it


Yep. People are still b:censor:ing about it in the Pregnancy Chat. People quoted her from there and stuff. The thread got locked and then deleted. She was just being ignorant as always. Posting like 'la la la la'.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Congrats on the little dormice!!


Just reminded me. Any female satin girlies yet :gasp:

Or has that adorable satin rumpwhite boy had a sex change? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am cleaning out the meece on Monday, but I am SURE there is at least one satin girlie


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

not got pics cos they havent emerged from their coconut yet :lol2: theyre fully furred though, not sure how many but seen 2 young faces so far 

tom i cant say whether they will be hand tame or not, i do try and handle the babies but the parents dont get handled so arent so keen on us going in, i find dormice tend to prefer to be observed rather than handled generally. they will be for sale though yes

have some naked mice youngsters to our great shock, thought the two together were both female!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Am cleaning out the meece on Monday, but I am SURE there is at least one satin girlie


That's great ! Keep me posted x


----------



## _jake_

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Amalthea

Will do  I may even clean them out tomorrow evening if I've got time.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


 
.....eh?


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


 
I have a really nice tank available that I kept my APDs in  Can be made very arborial (it's a hexagonal tank with a mahogany hood and cabinet) :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> marina got it locked


 i feel like i missed out


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Will do  I may even clean them out tomorrow evening if I've got time.


I'm cleaning everyone out tomorrow before you bring the cage over. So you'll be able to see Charlie and everyone as they'll be awake for once :lol2:.

I should have it done by the time you get here.. But.. I have other things to do in the morning so.. I hope you don't mind if there are critters running around in balls. Which is kind of a silly thing to say because I know you won't :lol2:


Annnd I tried waking Martin up. I jumped on him and he said "Surprise" and I was like.. What? and he rolled over and went back to sleep. Fail .


----------



## Amalthea

Gary does that when I'm trying to get him up.... Or he says he isn't sleeping and then goes back to snoring. Men.....


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> .....eh?


I just got mouse fever!:flrt:



Amalthea said:


> I have a really nice tank available that I kept my APDs in  Can be made very arborial (it's a hexagonal tank with a mahogany hood and cabinet) :whistling2:


Oh eh?



tomwilson said:


> i feel like i missed out


So do I. I read it earlier before it was deleted:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Gary does that when I'm trying to get him up.... Or he says he isn't sleeping and then goes back to snoring. Men.....


Martin does that. I wake up and a couple hours later when I am really bored I wake him up. He just lies there with his eyes closed so I ask him if he's going back to sleep and he always says he isn't and that he's waking up. Surely you don't need to lie in bed for at least half an hour with your eyes closed to wake up. :lol2:


----------



## Alex

What did the thread say?


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Martin does that. I wake up and a couple hours later when I am really bored I wake him up. He just lies there with his eyes closed so I ask him if he's going back to sleep and he always says he isn't and that he's waking up. Surely you don't need to lie in bed for at least half an hour with your eyes closed to wake up. :lol2:


I do that :whistling2: I don't like waking up at all. I push snooze so many times, it's stupid. My alarm has to start going off at least an hour before I need to be up :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you not interested in the apds now we talkin about that thread tom? lmao


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I do that :whistling2: I don't like waking up at all. I push snooze so many times, it's stupid. My alarm has to start going off at least an hour before I need to be up :blush:


Opposite to me. Once I'm awake, I'm awake. I could take on the world the minute I get up :lol2:.


----------



## Amalthea

Meh. Don't DO mornings.

Anyhoo... Off to a party. Wish me luck. Need lots of monies!!


----------



## _jake_

Goooood luck!

I hate mornings too. I feel asleep in the shower this morning :lol:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Meh. Don't DO mornings.
> 
> Anyhoo... Off to a party. Wish me luck. Need lots of monies!!


I don't do night time so.. I think that's worse. I can conk out around 9pm :lol2:.

Good luck! I hope you make lots of money : victory:


----------



## Cillah

Someone just told me I shouldn't mention sex because I am a girl. :devil:

How retarded.


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> Someone just told me I shouldn't mention sex because I am a girl. :devil:
> 
> How retarded.


Very retarded.....

I think girls are more sex orientated than boys:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Very retarded.....
> 
> I think girls are more sex orientated than boys:whistling2:


He then told me off because he wasn't my boyfriend.

But all I said was that something sounded dirty and he went off. :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

He sounds rather weird. :|


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> He sounds rather weird. :|


I think you're right. :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i feel like i missed out


did you get an infraction?


Cillah said:


> Someone just told me I shouldn't mention sex because I am a girl. :devil:
> 
> How retarded.


lol have we gone back to the 1900s?


----------



## _jake_

I want an infraction  Anywhoooo be back in a bizzle. Mums making me cook mg:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> did you get an infraction?
> 
> lol have we gone back to the 1900s?


 no i never, or i haven't yet if you look on the p chat she seems to be dishing them lol.

cilla who told you off and where


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> no i never, or i haven't yet if you look on the p chat she seems to be dishing them lol.
> 
> cilla who told you off and where


It wasn't someone on RFUK Tom.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> It wasn't someone on RFUK Tom.


 it was some one you knew, some people are too up tight, i don't talk about sex much but i don't have proplems with other people talking about it


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> it was some one you knew, some people are too up tight, i don't talk about sex much but i don't have proplems with other people talking about it


My mates are perverted. Jai saw part of a convo the other day :lol2: Childish humour FTW!


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> My mates are perverted. Jai saw part of a convo the other day :lol2: Childish humour FTW!


hehe they are hilarious


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hehe they are hilarious


 That was just general chit chat between us :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> That was just general chit chat between us :lol2:


:lol2:made me laugh


----------



## Cillah

I wanted to show Martin the video but it has been removed =o


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I wanted to show Martin the video but it has been removed =o


 probably had alot of negative comments left on it


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/548778-does-anyone-have-any-experience.html


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> probably had alot of negative comments left on it


It did have when I looked before


----------



## _jake_

Bhaaacckk!!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Bhaaacckk!!


welcome back jake


----------



## _jake_

I was sneaky. I made my mum dinner and a nice cup of tea, sat down and was talking about how she said I can get a pet if I swapped rooms. Then she said what like, I didn't want to rush into saying rats so said dunno. She said depends on what it is. I expect she'll say no though  I used to have hamsters when I was younger and never really appreciated them and didn't really look after them. So I expect it will be a no. She said 'U have a dog now remember' :|


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I was sneaky. I made my mum dinner and a nice cup of tea, sat down and was talking about how she said I can get a pet if I swapped rooms. Then she said what like, I didn't want to rush into saying rats so said dunno. She said depends on what it is. I expect she'll say no though  I used to have hamsters when I was younger and never really appreciated them and didn't really look after them. So I expect it will be a no. She said 'U have a dog now remember' :|


your older now though  take your time


----------



## _jake_

I will. But im not sure if I'm being silly though! I do have to think of the others :\

Wooo 5600 post!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I will. But im not sure if I'm being silly though! I do have to think of the others :\
> 
> Wooo 5600 post!


lol what are rats going to do to the others?


----------



## _jake_

Haha I mean animals  Like I have to care for the cat/rabbit/dog. Although they aren't my entire responsibility. Anyway brb, just riding to the shops for some diet coke lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol what are rats going to do to the others?


He means he may loose intrest in the others. If more plans come up for him. People do that. Get too many and loose intrest, some forummers have suffered from this.


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> I was sneaky. I made my mum dinner and a nice cup of tea, sat down and was talking about how she said I can get a pet if I swapped rooms. Then she said what like, I didn't want to rush into saying rats so said dunno. She said depends on what it is. I expect she'll say no though  I used to have hamsters when I was younger and never really appreciated them and didn't really look after them. So I expect it will be a no. She said 'U have a dog now remember' :|



I think everyone is like that when they are little. But that's just a part of learning responsibility. I am sure she knows that too .


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> He means he may loose intrest in the others. If more plans come up for him. People do that. Get too many and loose intrest, some forummers have suffered from this.


I wouldn't loose interest, just want to make sure I have time to keep them as I do also have other pets:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> I think she will mostly be worried about Roxy, being a cat and all around them. :hmm:


Jake when I got my 2 rats I had 4 cats (only got 2 now :sad and they never bother with them. In fact they barely look at them now, yet they've never lost their fascination for watching the snakes.

I've cleaned mine out today Cillah. Had to throw out the cardboard tube cos it was honkin' :roll:

Instead we got out all the plastic tubes that I took out because my 2 boys were hiding in them when I first got them and they just never got put back in, so now they have a couple of plastic tubs, a woven basket tube that I forgot was also in the loft to stop the first 2 hiding in that and an extra shelf, so lots of places for the wee ones to escape the big boys.

They spent ages exploring when I put them back in - it was like "Wow :gasp:" is this our house?? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Ahh great to know! I've been thinking about mice instead, probably wont need as much room?:hmm:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Jake when I got my 2 rats I had 4 cats (only got 2 now :sad and they never bother with them. In fact they barely look at them now, yet they've never lost their fascination for watching the snakes.
> 
> I've cleaned mine out today Cillah. Had to throw out the cardboard tube cos it was honkin' :roll:
> 
> Instead we got out all the plastic tubes that I took out because my 2 boys were hiding in them when I first got them and they just never got put back in, so now they have a couple of plastic tubs, a woven basket tube that I forgot was also in the loft to stop the first 2 hiding in that and an extra shelf, so lots of places for the wee ones to escape the big boys.
> 
> They spent ages exploring when I put them back in - it was like "Wow :gasp:" is this our house?? :lol2:


awwww i love it when they are all excited


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> I wouldn't loose interest, just want to make sure I have time to keep them as I do also have other pets:2thumb:


 Yeah, thats how I meant it in a way. Hard to explain :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Yeah, thats how I meant it in a way. Hard to explain :lol2:


y
Haha thats ok... you could of seen your explanation in two ways:lol2:
Anyway...... Any good rodent forums you guys are on for a nosey?:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I don't do night time so.. I think that's worse. I can conk out around 9pm :lol2:.
> 
> Good luck! I hope you make lots of money : victory:


It wasn't a brilliant party, but not too bad. They were tight on the raffle, though!! Only made £15 on it (after going BACK to work earlier, cuz I forgot to buy the raffle prize... needless to say, they didn't get that one).



Cillah said:


> Someone just told me I shouldn't mention sex because I am a girl. :devil:
> 
> How retarded.


I'm fooked, then :whistling2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> y
> Haha thats ok... you could of seen your explanation in two ways:lol2:
> Anyway...... Any good rodent forums you guys are on for a nosey?:no1:


 Errm Hamster Central is good. But you are looking for Rat forums arent you? I'd say, for any Rat forum watch out for the Rat Police! They are everywhere! :lol:


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> I'm fooked, then :whistling2:


Dont mention that word! Girls arent meant to talk about it :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Dammit!! Better not tell anybody that I just spent 2 hours selling sex toys then? And today at work I was rearranging the lubes to make them prettyful. Oh!! And I sold a guy a strap-on today, as well!!


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Errm Hamster Central is good. But you are looking for Rat forums arent you? I'd say, for any Rat forum watch out for the Rat Police! They are everywhere! :lol:


lol i suggested fancy rats uk


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Errm Hamster Central is good. But you are looking for Rat forums arent you? I'd say, for any Rat forum watch out for the Rat Police! They are everywhere! :lol:


The rat police? :| 

Gaaaaaaaaaaah, just spoke to mum and asked what she wouldn't want me to have, her list included rats!:bash: But I asked about mice and she said she'll see tommorow:2thumb: Or even hamsters? a group of Robos would be awesome!


----------



## sammy1969

Hello everyone just a quick visit tonight as glyn had to reformat his desktop here. How is everone doing?


----------



## _jake_

amalthea said:


> dammit!! Better not tell anybody that i just spent 2 hours selling sex toys then? And today at work i was rearranging the lubes to make them prettyful. Oh!! And i sold a guy a strap-on today, as well!!


lmfao!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> And I sold a guy a strap-on today, as well!!


Why on earth would a guy want one of those???


----------



## sammy1969

LOL Eileen now thats a leading question I can think of a couple of reasons but will keep quiet me thinks


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Why on earth would a guy want one of those???


might be a suprise for his gf :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hello everyone just a quick visit tonight as glyn had to reformat his desktop here. How is everone doing?


 hi sammy


_jake_ said:


> The rat police? :|
> 
> Gaaaaaaaaaaah, just spoke to mum and asked what she wouldn't want me to have, her list included rats!:bash: But I asked about mice and she said she'll see tommorow:2thumb: Or even hamsters? a group of Robos would be awesome!


 be carefull with the robo's though as they may fall out so you'll have to seperate them


----------



## _jake_

Oh is it Tom  Thats a shame! Keeep researching then


----------



## feorag

Oh! :gasp: Things have been so hectic here the last couple of days that I totally forgot to tell you all that Elise has got the results of the amnio test and it appears that everything is fine! :2thumb: 

Phew!!! I can't tell you how worried I was. Now all i have to hope for is that she carries this baby to term and has a safe birth and everything's OK, then maybe I can relax and stop worrying about her! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh! :gasp: Things have been so hectic here the last couple of days that I totally forgot to tell you all that Elise has got the results of the amnio test and it appears that everything is fine! :2thumb:
> 
> Phew!!! I can't tell you how worried I was. Now all i have to hope for is that she carries this baby to term and has a safe birth and everything's OK, then maybe I can relax and stop worrying about her! :roll:


thats great news  :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Eileen that is fantastic news I am so pleased for her she deserves good news lets hope everything goes well for her from now on


----------



## Cillah

I am so happy for you Eileen .


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Oh is it Tom  Thats a shame! Keeep researching then


they don't always fall out but it is always a possibility i had to seperate my winter whites because the dominant one was litterally starving the other to death only letting her stay in one part of the encloser and if i put food there she would attack her and take the food away



feorag said:


> Oh! :gasp: Things have been so hectic here the last couple of days that I totally forgot to tell you all that Elise has got the results of the amnio test and it appears that everything is fine! :2thumb:
> 
> Phew!!! I can't tell you how worried I was. Now all i have to hope for is that she carries this baby to term and has a safe birth and everything's OK, then maybe I can relax and stop worrying about her! :roll:


 thats exelent news eileen, i can't imagine how releaved you must all be


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> Dammit!! Better not tell anybody that I just spent 2 hours selling sex toys then? And today at work I was rearranging the lubes to make them prettyful. Oh!! And I sold a guy a strap-on today, as well!!


LOL Wonder what he wanted that for :lol:


----------



## _jake_

Sneaky Edit Alex


----------



## feorag

Thanks everyone! and on that happy note I'm off to bed. It's been a quiet house tonight I can tell you! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Night Eileen speak to you properly on monday when i get home


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Thanks everyone! and on that happy note I'm off to bed. It's been a quiet house tonight I can tell you! :lol2:


 missing them already eileen


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks everyone! and on that happy note I'm off to bed. It's been a quiet house tonight I can tell you! :lol2:


night eileen


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Sneaky Edit Alex


 Dont want an infraction :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Why on earth would a guy want one of those???


*LMAO* Not for the "normal" reason.... He was buying it for his lesbian sister :lol2:



feorag said:


> Oh! :gasp: Things have been so hectic here the last couple of days that I totally forgot to tell you all that Elise has got the results of the amnio test and it appears that everything is fine! :2thumb:
> 
> Phew!!! I can't tell you how worried I was. Now all i have to hope for is that she carries this baby to term and has a safe birth and everything's OK, then maybe I can relax and stop worrying about her! :roll:


I meant to ask you about this yesterday! That's great news!!! :2thumb:



feorag said:


> Thanks everyone! and on that happy note I'm off to bed. It's been a quiet house tonight I can tell you! :lol2:


Nighty night 

And being a girl, I probably shouldn't mention I just spent an hour watching Sexcetera, either, right?


----------



## _jake_

Haha.... Your too good! ¬_¬ :lol:


----------



## sammy1969

And whats wrong with that Jen I enjoy watching stuff like that now and then


----------



## Amalthea

Sexcetera makes me laugh *lol*


----------



## _jake_

Is that on Bravo???


----------



## sammy1969

yeah me too but still not sure why it is wrong to watch such stuff like that just coz you're female


----------



## Amalthea

Somebody told Cilla earlier that she shouldn't mention sex, cuz she's a girl. *lol* I said I was fooked, then


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Is that on Bravo???


 
Dunno... Think we were watching it on Virgin (*LMAO*)


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Is that on Bravo???


 Virgin 1 I think :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Is that on Bravo???





Alex said:


> Virgin 1 I think :whistling2:


That's the one!!


----------



## sammy1969

Oh right lol so I must be fooked too in that case as i talk about it quite a bit really as it is natural really


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Virgin 1 I think :whistling2:


Oooh. I was watching some awesome Police thing on bravo the other day and it said after the break sexcity or something. I thought I better turn over incase it was naughtys!:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Oh right lol so I must be fooked too in that case as i talk about it quite a bit really as it is natural really


 
*nods* Yup!  I'm quite open and happy to talk about it *shrugs* Doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## sammy1969

I am the same think it is silly to keep itin the dark but i am careful when in certain peoples company like Glyn's mum as she is old fahsioned and gets a bit embarrassed at times. Aslo her religion stops her talking about alot of things and she doesnt swear or drink so i respect her beliefs


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Oh right lol so I must be fooked too in that case as i talk about it quite a bit really as it is natural really


That's what I said! That it is natural and there is no reason to be secretive about it.

That said all I said to him was that something he said sounded dirty.. :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hmmm I wonder if he was a bit of prude lol or living in the dark ages


----------



## _jake_

I've just realised I have the most fooked up taste in music lol


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmm I wonder if he was a bit of prude lol or living in the dark ages


He said it was wrong because he wasn't my boyfriend. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> I've just realised I have the most fooked up taste in music lol


Don't worry! I do too. I mainly listen to Japanese Pop, Korean Pop and then random alternative and indie English stuff. But then I listen to cliche pop too.. And some rock. Aghh. :whistling2:

Like. We were watching an episode of American Dad and a random Japanese dance song came on and I knew the song, haha!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Don't worry! I do too. I mainly listen to Japanese Pop, Korean Pop and then random alternative and indie English stuff. But then I listen to cliche pop too.. And some rock. Aghh. :whistling2:
> 
> Like. We were watching an episode of American Dad and *a random Japanese dance song came on and I knew the song, haha!*


haha awesome :no1:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> haha awesome :no1:


Yeah! I was like "..Martin.. I know this song! It's by Perfume! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> Don't worry! I do too. I mainly listen to Japanese Pop, Korean Pop and then random alternative and indie English stuff. But then I listen to cliche pop too.. And some rock. Aghh. :whistling2:
> 
> Like. We were watching an episode of American Dad and a random Japanese dance song came on and I knew the song, haha!


My family get really annoyed with me:lol2: Older bro is into Grime and younger into pop/justin bieber type stuff. Whereas earlier I was jumping around my room listening to Muse, Mutemath and paramore. Then I was listening to B.O.B, Usher ect. Now im listening to dance:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I've just realised I have the most fooked up taste in music lol


why's that?


----------



## Cillah

Jen do you want the persons number for tomorrow just incase? x


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> My family get really annoyed with me:lol2: Older bro is into Grime and younger into pop/justin bieber type stuff. Whereas earlier I was jumping around my room listening to Muse, Mutemath and paramore. Then I was listening to B.O.B, Usher ect. Now im listening to dance:gasp:


 only one good band on that list


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> only one good band on that list


justin bieber


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> My family get really annoyed with me:lol2: Older bro is into Grime and younger into pop/justin bieber type stuff. Whereas earlier I was jumping around my room listening to Muse, Mutemath and paramore. Then I was listening to B.O.B, Usher ect. Now im listening to dance:gasp:


 Dubstep over here. Nothing better than sub-bass.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> only one good band on that list


muse and paramore are good, cant say about the other one he picked cos i never heard of them


----------



## sammy1969

Why was it wrong as he wasnt your boyfriend I bet most young girls are worse than you or i when it comes to such things and as long as it wasnt a propostion it shouldnt matter in this day and age Cilla


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> muse and paramore are good, cant say about the other one he picked cos i never heard of them


 you got the one but you also mentioned paramore, nothing against them just not my thing


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Dubstep over here. Nothing better than sub-bass.


I like some of that... I couldn't listen to it all the time though



ami_j said:


> muse and paramore are good, cant say about the other one he picked cos i never heard of them


They are mint!! only got one song though:lol2: Cba to buy from Ituuuunes


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you got the one but you also mentioned paramore, nothing against them just not my thing


you cant see they arent good just cos they aint your thing


----------



## sammy1969

Muse are ok i dont follow bands as such anymore I just like certain songs and it doesnt matter what genre they come into for me just as long as they are good


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> you got the one but you also mentioned paramore, nothing against them just not my thing


I love her voice... and she's fit.:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Why was it wrong as he wasnt your boyfriend I bet most young girls are worse than you or i when it comes to such things and as long as it wasnt a propostion it shouldnt matter in this day and age Cilla


What happened was he said I want you to play with me and I said well that sounds dirty. I didn't suggest anything at all.. And he went right off.

I have no idea why it was wrong. But he is really shy and reserved and never dated anyone. I don't know.. It was all a bit weird to be honest.


----------



## _jake_

I really like Blue foundation too!

EDIT - NOT THE MAKE UP! LOL


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> I love her voice... and she's fit.:whistling2:


Lights is fit :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Jen do you want the persons number for tomorrow just incase? x


 
Sure  Text it to me 

Am gonna try to clean out the meece before coming up to you, cuz I may have the perfect girlie for ya  So I may bring some babies that are old enough to go for you to have a nosey at :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> Lights is fit :blush:
> 
> image


:mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Lights is fit :blush:
> 
> image


 
WAY too skinny!!!! Don't like it.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Muse are ok i dont follow bands as such anymore I just like certain songs and it doesnt matter what genre they come into for me just as long as they are good


 i used to but now i mostly just listen to the bands i listened to when i was at school :lol2:

i like 
iron maiden
metalica
black sabath
system of a down
serj tankian
within temptation
nightwish 
lacuna coil
appocaliptica


then i just like certain songs by other people tbh


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> :mf_dribble::flrt:


But my most favourite singer in the world and my celebrity free pass is Olivia Lufkin. She's half Japanese and I don't know if you guys find her attractive but I do.. :gasp::gasp::gasp:










She has an amazing voice and could woo me.. :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> WAY too skinny!!!! Don't like it.


Sometimes I wonder how everything fits into skinny peoples bodies :lol2:

Did you want that number?


----------



## Amalthea

Amalthea said:


> Sure  Text it to me
> 
> Am gonna try to clean out the meece before coming up to you, cuz I may have the perfect girlie for ya  So I may bring some babies that are old enough to go for you to have a nosey at :whistling2:


 
I posted this on the last page


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> But my most favourite singer in the world and my celebrity free pass is Olivia Lufkin. She's half Japanese and I don't know if you guys find her attractive but I do.. :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> She has an amazing voice and could woo me.. :whistling2:


Extrememly attractive! Wow.


----------



## sammy1969

Cilla I have to agree it does sound a bit dirty lol especially if you have a cheeky sense of humour like I do but its not something to go over the top with,even if you are shy.

There are a few on that list Tom I like including within Temptation and night wish but I to tend to listen to the music i grew up with my favourite being Meatloaf who I have had the pleasure of meeting back in the late 80's when he came over. I met him and his family and he will always have a special place in my heart. He was really sweet and very gentle and kind and not at all what you would of expected


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I posted this on the last page


Oh gosh I so missed this :2thumb:

I would love to take one but remember I have wire bar cages and anything that isn't too chunky will be a pain to house if she can get out. I have a tub though and can make a makeshift house but.. Should be ohkay .

How much would you want for her? I only got Martin to get money for petrol.. But it shouldn't be a problem :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Extrememly attractive! Wow.


You have good taste in women : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

sharon from within temptation


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Oh gosh I so missed this :2thumb:
> 
> I would love to take one but remember I have wire bar cages and anything that isn't too chunky will be a pain to house if she can get out. I have a tub though and can make a makeshift house but.. Should be ohkay .
> 
> How much would you want for her? I only got Martin to get money for petrol.. But it shouldn't be a problem :2thumb:


Don't worry about anything for any mice. Not worried about it  I never charge friends for meece, anyways


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> You have good taste in women : victory:


I agree!:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> sharon from within temptation
> image


She looks like my step-mum:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I have good taste in women :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I have good taste in women :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


 yes you do :notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea

*loves Pink*


----------



## _jake_

I like short dark girls! Tall blonde girls are icky


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I like short dark girls! Tall blonde girls are icky


 lol i like booooooooooooooooooooooooooooobiiieeeeessss, and redhair is bonus points:lol2:


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> What happened was he said I want you to play with me and I said well that sounds dirty. I didn't suggest anything at all.. And he went right off.
> 
> I have no idea why it was wrong. But he is really shy and reserved and never dated anyone. I don't know.. It was all a bit weird to be honest.


LOL, I have been chatting this girl up for weeks, she hasnt taken the signs but she did say i was cute to my brother the other day :blush:

If I suggested what he said to you, to her she'd take it as something completely, non dirty lol. Oh why couldnt she, even if it was only once :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> I like short dark girls! Tall blonde girls are icky


 
I don't think Pink is tall.... I tend to go for short brunettes or red heads, but Pink is just YUM!


----------



## Cillah

Well.. I like Asians..

And since I like Jpop. I know a lot. Like Namie.


----------



## sammy1969

You sure do Jen she is a real dish
Just seen something really weird whilst outside having my last cigarette of the night as mum doesnt allow smoking in the house. Watched a satellite go over then spotted what we thought was another one till it started moving very fast in different directions. It definately not a plane or satelite but as to what it actually was I have no idea as it suddenly just vanished


----------



## Amalthea

I am pretty sure I'd break an Asian girl... They're too tiny.

And on that note, I'm going to bed for snuggles. nighty night *waves*


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> You sure do Jen she is a real dish
> Just seen something really weird whilst outside having my last cigarette of the night as mum doesnt allow smoking in the house. Watched a satellite go over then spotted what we thought was another one till it started moving very fast in different directions. It definately not a plane or satelite but as to what it actually was I have no idea as it suddenly just vanished


 
Cool beans!!! :2thumb: *cue X-Files music*


----------



## _jake_

Amalthea said:


> I don't think Pink is tall.... I tend to go for short brunettes or red heads, but Pink is just YUM!


Is that pink?:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

I'm in luck then Tom lmao I'm a buxom redhead just not got any looks lol


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Is that pink?:gasp:


Yup. YUM!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I am pretty sure I'd break an Asian girl... They're too tiny.
> 
> And on that note, I'm going to bed for snuggles. nighty night *waves*


Soo.. If there was ever an Asian girl.. You'd give her to me, right? :whistling2:

Goodnight !


----------



## _jake_

Amalthea said:


> Cool beans!!! :2thumb: *cue X-Files music*


I was outside earlier and thought I saw some really ugly man hanging out back, untill I realised it was my brother.... dont tell him:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I am pretty sure I'd break an Asian girl... They're too tiny.
> 
> And on that note, I'm going to bed for snuggles. nighty night *waves*


lol night jen

am i the only one who pretty much just likes guys here


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Soo.. If there was ever an Asian girl.. You'd give her to me, right? :whistling2:
> 
> Goodnight !


*giggles* All yours!


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Is that pink?:gasp:


Hey you! I'm blonde.. But average height. I hope I'm not yuck :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol Jen not the first time either last week we saw two as well playing with each other it looked like. I never knew being this close to London you would see such things


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> lol night jen
> 
> am i the only one who *pretty much* just likes guys here


Oh yeah? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Amalthea said:


> Yup. YUM!


Wow.:gasp: She looks well sexier with short hair!


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol night jen
> 
> am i the only one who pretty much just likes guys here


I believe so :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Oh yeah? :lol2:


:lol2: i can find other women pretty or hot or w.e dno if i would ever be with one though


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> Hey you! I'm blonde.. But average height. I hope I'm not yuck :gasp:


No, your profile pic makes you look well lush!:blush:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> I was outside earlier and thought I saw some really ugly man hanging out back, untill I realised it was my brother.... dont tell him:lol2:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> lol night jen
> 
> am i the only one who pretty much just likes guys here


Nope! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Think you may be Jaimi but as a bisexual female I find alot of guys really attractive too lol


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> No, your profile pic makes you look well lush!:blush:


Awwh thank you :blush:


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> Awwh thank you :blush:


*Shakes off gooey mood*:lol2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Nope! :whistling2:


:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> :whistling2:


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Is that pink?:gasp:


 could you not tell


ami_j said:


> lol night jen
> 
> am i the only one who pretty much just likes guys here


coll might be along soon



sammy1969 said:


> Lol Jen not the first time either last week we saw two as well playing with each other it looked like. I never knew being this close to London you would see such things


 hitch hickers guide says they are teaser rich boys with new space ships teasing planets that haven't made galactic travel yet by flying over places where the only people to see them will never be beleived. sorry guess what i'm reading :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ok will post piccies ust for ME ^^


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:


 :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hmmm I wonder lol


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> hitch hickers guide says they are teaser rich boys with new space ships teasing planets that haven't made galactic travel yet by flying over places where the only people to see them will never be beleived. sorry guess what i'm reading :lol2:


Porn mag?:whistling2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> coll might be along soon


I see what you did there


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> ok will post piccies ust for ME ^^
> 
> image
> image
> image


Now the last pic is very very nice lol do think he is a dish


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: :whistling2::whistling2:


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Nope! :whistling2:





sammy1969 said:


> Think you may be Jaimi but as a bisexual female I find alot of guys really attractive too lol


hehe awesome 
to add my two penneth here is a woman who i think is awesome


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 I forget. What were we trying to hide that you get up to?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Now the last pic is very very nice lol do think he is a dish


isnt he :mf_dribble: what i wouldnt do to david tennant bahaha


----------



## Cillah

I am going to bed now guys! Goodnight


----------



## _jake_

That I fancy you Alex.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hehe awesome
> to add my two penneth here is a woman who i think is awesome
> image


 hehe latex and boobies:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> hehe awesome
> to add my two penneth here is a woman who i think is awesome
> image


I was joking... I'm not bi. I think


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am going to bed now guys! Goodnight


 night night cilla


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> I am going to bed now guys! Goodnight


 Night x


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> hehe latex and boobies:lol2:


Lollipop makes it 100X more sexy!


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> That I fancy you Alex.


 Aww i fancy you too Jakey <3
Dont worry, i dont think I am either.


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Aww i fancy you too Jakey <3
> Dont worry, i dont think I am either.


Awww great!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

I see us getting infractions... theres kiddies you know :whistling2: Might have to take it to MSN :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I see us getting infractions... theres kiddies you know :whistling2: Might have to take it to MSN :lol2:


 why don't think this is bad


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am going to bed now guys! Goodnight


night cillah


_jake_ said:


> I was joking... I'm not bi. I think


never said yu were 


_jake_ said:


> Lollipop makes it 100X more sexy!


hehe calm down


Alex said:


> Aww i fancy you too Jakey <3
> Dont worry, i dont think I am either.


AWWW bless

lol at jake wanting to take it to msn , he wants alex to himself


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> night cillah
> 
> never said yu were
> 
> hehe calm down
> 
> AWWW bless
> 
> lol at jake wanting to take it to msn , he wants alex to himself


Not like that:eek4: *staring contest*


----------



## sammy1969

Me too Jaimi lol mind oyu I do have some strange tastes in men lol Like van damne, Seagal, david boreanez and then there is Sam Elliot and the late Patrick Swayze lol
Night Cilla sleep well


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Not like that:eek4: *staring contest*


i wouldnt worry , tom is playing backyard monsters on facebook...whatever that is :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Me too Jaimi lol mind oyu I do have some strange tastes in men lol Like van damne, Seagal, david boreanez and then there is Sam Elliot and the late Patrick Swayze lol
> Night Cilla sleep well


i dont like muscly guys lol david boreanez is ok tho ,specially in first two seasons of buffy


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i wouldnt worry , tom is playing backyard monsters on facebook...whatever that is :whistling2:


 its a bit like age of empires but dumed down


----------



## _jake_

You guys having a msn convos without me....... 

Fine. I'm.To.Sexy.For.You.On.My.Contacts.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> You guys having a msn convos without me.......
> 
> Fine. I'm.To.Sexy.For.You.On.My.Contacts.


we arent


----------



## _jake_

Oh. Well paddy over!


----------



## sammy1969

Oh god yes "drools" lol mind you he now isnt so nice i dont think but still has a cute butt lol I also like "Christian" from eastenders cant remember his actual name right now but even with muslces he is drop dead gorgeous even if he is gay so I am definately out of luck


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh god yes "drools" lol mind you he now isnt so nice i dont think but still has a cute butt lol I also like "Christian" from eastenders cant remember his actual name right now but even with muslces he is drop dead gorgeous even if he is gay so I am definately out of luck


hehe 
stephen dorff as deacon frost was a total hotty, isnt now though 
and micheal biehn in aliens and terminator when he was young


----------



## sammy1969

Have to agree with you on both counts there too lol I used to love Micheal Beihn when he first started now think he is not anything special bit like leonardo dicaprio was really cute at one stage now i think he is ugly


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Oh. Well paddy over! [email protected]


 Addededededed <3


----------



## _jake_

Weird people are adding me on msn. Where the hell did they get my addy!? :lol:


----------



## sammy1969

_jake_ said:


> Weird people are adding me on msn. Where the hell did they get my addy!? :lol:


I wonder lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Have to agree with you on both counts there too lol I used to love Micheal Beihn when he first started now think he is not anything special bit like leonardo dicaprio was really cute at one stage now i think he is ugly


hehe they dont age well 


Alex said:


> Addededededed <3


come online alex , have group convo


----------



## _jake_

Eeeh I now have 4 friends!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hehe
> stephen dorff as deacon frost was a total hotty, isnt now though
> and micheal biehn in aliens and terminator when he was young





sammy1969 said:


> Have to agree with you on both counts there too lol I used to love Micheal Beihn when he first started now think he is not anything special bit like leonardo dicaprio was really cute at one stage now i think he is ugly


 you to have just made me think less conventional crushes lol


----------



## sammy1969

If you want to add me Jake you are welcome to but wont be able to reply till monday to your request as i am not at home at the moment. My addy is [email protected] and that goes for anyone else too who wants to.
Oh alex just signed up to your website too lol
Glad we got you thinking Tom


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you to have just made me think less conventional crushes lol


im a less conventional person all round


----------



## _jake_

oohh will do!  they are all sissys and dont seem to have msn pictures of themselves


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> If you want to add me Jake you are welcome to but wont be able to reply till monday to your request as i am not at home at the moment. My addy is [email protected] and that goes for anyone else too who wants to.
> Oh alex just signed up to your website too lol
> Glad we got you thinking Tom


added you oh the natterage that will be had


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> If you want to add me Jake you are welcome to but wont be able to reply till monday to your request as i am not at home at the moment. My addy is [email protected] and that goes for anyone else too who wants to.
> Oh alex just signed up to your website too lol
> Glad we got you thinking Tom



















sorry


----------



## sammy1969

That makes two of us Jaimi lol I mean what is conventional about a bisexual pagan disabled witch lmao


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> image
> image
> sorry


Hmmm think the first pic is quite sexy lol has the perfect figure great hair and wicked eyes

Oh yes Jaimi lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> image
> image
> sorry


lol ok then if we are going down that route
would be so hot if he was real


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmm think the first pic is quite sexy lol has the perfect figure great hair and wicked eyes
> 
> Oh yes Jaimi lol


they're from a comic book i used to read called the exiles it was a spin off from the x-men, there was no good pics of the second one i could find tbh, just alot of pictures drawn by saddos with to much time and some coloured crayons :lol2:



ami_j said:


> lol ok then if we are going down that route
> would be so hot if he was real
> image


 daria was awsome


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> they're from a comic book i used to read called the exiles it was a spin off from the x-men, there was no good pics of the second one i could find tbh, just alot of pictures drawn by saddos with to much time and some coloured crayons :lol2:
> 
> 
> daria was awsome


Shame really as i think she may be prettier than that pic depicts Glyn draws alot of fantasy women which i love he always makes them look quite buxom lol with great figures just wish i had his talent


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> oohh will do!  they are all sissys and dont seem to have msn pictures of themselves


cos a) ugly
b) jackalopes are awesome


----------



## _jake_

I've completely forgot but LILLLLLLLY ALLLEN!


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> cos a) ugly
> b) jackalopes are awesome


Anymore ugly than myself?:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

WEll guys time for me to call it a night. See you all Monday with any luck


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> WEll guys time for me to call it a night. See you all Monday with any luck


night sammy


----------



## _jake_

Night Night!


----------



## ami_j

*wants a pic of eileens face when she reads the thread tomorrow*:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Aslong as she isn't eating her weetabix she should be fine! :lol:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Aslong as she isn't eating her weetabix she should be fine! :lol:


it will end up all over the screen


----------



## _jake_

Her weetabix? :lol:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Her weetabix? :lol:


yes lol


----------



## Alex

Dont let any of them see the night time chat thread :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Dont let any of them see the night time chat thread :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> You guys having a msn convos without me.......
> 
> Fine. I'm.To.Sexy.For.You.On.My.Contacts.


I want you guys on my MSN :0

I woke up this morning at 7 and managed to sleep until 9 but now I feel so incredibly tired and ugh. Just yuck. Hopefully it passes soon as I have a lot to do!


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Cilla I bet you are so excited this morning!

What's everyone up to today? Well I know what Jen and Cilla are doing, what about the rest of you?


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Cilla I bet you are so excited this morning!
> 
> What's everyone up to today? Well I know what Jen and Cilla are doing, what about the rest of you?


I am! I get my rat cage and cute ratties AND I might be getting a new mouse as well. :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

Some of you may be able to help 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-classifieds/549192-wanted-old-ladybird-books.html

Also i have someone coming from London today! To collect mice!


----------



## tomwilson

so whats everyone doing i'm locked in the house untill diana gets home


----------



## Shell195

Morning Im still tired after yesterday and ony got up at 11.40:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

WOOO i won last night *proud*


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> so whats everyone doing i'm locked in the house untill diana gets home


How's that Tom?

Morning Shell - did you see my post last thing last night that Elise's baby is OK?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I want you guys on my MSN :0
> 
> I woke up this morning at 7 and managed to sleep until 9 but now I feel so incredibly tired and ugh. Just yuck. Hopefully it passes soon as I have a lot to do!


oooo pm me your msn we can have big msn chat parties :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> How's that Tom?
> 
> Morning Shell - did you see my post last thing last night that Elise's baby is OK?


 well i could technicaly leave the hous via the garden, we where only suposed to be in katy's for 2 weeks so no one bothered to sort me out a key and katy's gone out with her boy friend, and diana forgot to post her key back. i wasn't planning on going any where anyway, and dianas parents have paul, so all is good :2thumb: dianas home in an hour anyway


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Morning Im still tired after yesterday and ony got up at 11.40:lol2:


 that was an hour before me :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I actually read all that crap from last night!! I would add to it, but I've gotta clean out the meece, take a shower, and then go get Cilla's ratlets and cage


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> well i could technicaly leave the hous via the garden, we where only suposed to be in katy's for 2 weeks so no one bothered to sort me out a key and katy's gone out with her boy friend, and diana forgot to post her key back. i wasn't planning on going any where anyway, and dianas parents have paul, so all is good :2thumb: dianas home in an hour anyway


I thought maybe it was cos you'd been a naughty boy and grounded! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> *lol* I actually read all that crap from last night!! I would add to it, but I've gotta clean out the meece, take a shower, and then go get Cilla's ratlets and cage


I didn't! Most mornings I do, if there's only about 4-5 pages, but sometimes it takes so long to read through when there's pages and pages :roll: and there's nothing much to comment on so I tend not to bother so much now!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I didn't! Most mornings I do, if there's only about 4-5 pages, but sometimes it takes so long to read through when there's pages and pages :roll: and there's nothing much to comment on so I tend not to bother so much now!


 
It was an entertaining read  And you were mentioned :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> It was an entertaining read  And you were mentioned :whistling2:


Was I? What was said? I'm curious, but still don't think I can be bothered to read through all those pages.

I usually say if there's anything I need to know will someone please re-post it! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Was I? What was said? I'm curious, but still don't think I can be bothered to read through all those pages.
> 
> I usually say if there's anything I need to know will someone please re-post it! :lol2:


 it was mostly just us talking about who we fancied tbh


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao*


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> it was mostly just us talking about who we fancied tbh


Well surely I wouldn't have been mentioned in that bit!!! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Well surely I wouldn't have been mentioned in that bit!!! :gasp:


 con't know i can't remember who mentioned who:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Was I? What was said? I'm curious, but still don't think I can be bothered to read through all those pages.
> 
> I usually say if there's anything I need to know will someone please re-post it! :lol2:


Not that I've ever done this but if you wanted to know you could just search the thread for your name! .

Cleaned out the mice. Going to do hammy later .


----------



## Amalthea

Just cleaned out the meece and took out all the babies old enough to go... Will have to take pics once Cilla picks hers out (although, I am pretty sure I know who she's gonna take... so cute!) and then do a for sale thread for them.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Just cleaned out the meece and took out all the babies old enough to go... Will have to take pics once Cilla picks hers out (although, I am pretty sure I know who she's gonna take... so cute!) and then do a for sale thread for them.


Now there's pressure on me to choose the one you think I want! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

lol eileen we were saying we wished we could see your face when you read it all


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Now there's pressure on me to choose the one you think I want! :lol2:


 
Gonna see if you do  Not saying which I think.


----------



## ami_j

i have the weigh the rats lol they hate it im gonna be so scratched up


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Gonna see if you do  Not saying which I think.


Well.. If I take them all can't be wrong! I am really so excited to pick out my satin girl. Too bad I know my fuzzy girl is going to hump her like crazy! :0


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Well.. If I take them all can't be wrong! I am really so excited to pick out my satin girl. Too bad I know my fuzzy girl is going to hump her like crazy! :0


haha good plan get the lot


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Not that I've ever done this but if you wanted to know you could just search the thread for your name! ..


Do you have any idea how many times my name will have come up in this thread! :gasp: 

I'd be here all day! :lol2: - it would be quicker just to go back to last night and read every post! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> lol eileen we were saying we wished we could see your face when you read it all


Thanks for clarifying that Jaime! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Do you have any idea how many times my name will have come up in this thread! :gasp:
> 
> I'd be here all day! :lol2: - it would be quicker just to go back to last night and read every post! :lol2:
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that Jaime! :2thumb:


hehehe
jake betted you would spit weetabix over the screen:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Do you have any idea how many times my name will have come up in this thread! :gasp:
> 
> I'd be here all day! :lol2: - it would be quicker just to go back to last night and read every post! :lol2:
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that Jaime! :2thumb:


Yes but it comes up with the most recent first . So if you've been away you can see if you missed anything .


----------



## Shell195

Eileen thats great news about Elise and her baby:no1:
I missed a whole 24 hours as I never opened my laptop at all yesterday so hope I didnt miss anything interesting:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Thanks, Shell. I was hardly on here yesterday either. So much sorting and tidying to do once the family left, then I just sorta collapsed on the settee in front of the goggle box and chilled!


----------



## tomwilson

i just stud on a splinter of glass wasn't pleasent


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i just stud on a splinter of glass wasn't pleasent


ouch :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

We had a treasure hunt and BBQ at the sanctuary and I spent 4 hours cooking chicken breasts and I dont even eat the stuff:bash:
I never got home until 1.00 and went straight to bed as I had been at the sanctuary since 10.00 in the morning:whip:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ouch :gasp:


indeed luckily it didn't go in to far so it was easy to pull out but it still stings a little


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> indeed luckily it didn't go in to far so it was easy to pull out but it still stings a little


i bet.. i got a carpet tack stuck in my foot as a kid, went in that deep that dint know what it was , showed up on an xray and hospital tried to say it wa muck!!! like muck shows up on an xray lol two weeks back and forth to hospital about it
then it started working itself out
was a tough kid went round for a week with a broken arm, cos i didnt fuss they thought it wa sprained lol


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Well.. If I take them all can't be wrong! I am really so excited to pick out my satin girl. Too bad I know my fuzzy girl is going to hump her like crazy! :0


Am bringing all the babies, so there will be boys, too.... So you can't take them all


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> We had a treasure hunt and BBQ at the sanctuary and I spent 4 hours cooking chicken breasts and I dont even eat the stuff:bash:
> I never got home until 1.00 and went straight to bed as I had been at the sanctuary since 10.00 in the morning:whip:


 
*lol* Didja have a good time, though? 

Been looking at second hand hutches, but even those seem dear... :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i bet.. i got a carpet tack stuck in my foot as a kid, went in that deep that dint know what it was , showed up on an xray and hospital tried to say it wa muck!!! like muck shows up on an xray lol two weeks back and forth to hospital about it
> then it started working itself out
> was a tough kid went round for a week with a broken arm, cos i didnt fuss they thought it wa sprained lol


 ouch i used to always step on the carpet tracks on my parents stiars when i was little, it was horible but i didn't learn


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Didja have a good time, though?
> 
> Been looking at second hand hutches, but even those seem dear... :bash:


 is there none on free cycle


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Do you have any idea how many times my name will have come up in this thread! :gasp:
> 
> I'd be here all day! :lol2: - it would be quicker just to go back to last night and read every post! :lol2:
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that Jaime! :2thumb:





Amalthea said:


> Am bringing all the babies, so there will be boys, too.... So you can't take them all


Four boys is more than enough for me. Besides at least I know you won't think I will take a boy so it narrows it down. 




When I was a kid.. I have flat feet.. There's liteally no arch anyway I ran onto a plug that was facing upwards and the whole metal prong went up into my foot and I shook it out and kept running as I didn't know what it was :0


----------



## Cillah

Eileen I don't know why it quoted you! I am on mobile and only quoted Jen!


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> is there none on free cycle


Nope... Looked. Found some guinea pig STUFF, but not hutch/run


----------



## Cillah

Jen Martin is asleep. I hope he wakes up before you get here. I've started cleaning Charlie out but he's in a good mood so I am going to leave him out .


----------



## _jake_

Can add me on Msn if ya want cilla!  What a eventful night that was last night haha


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Oooh. I was watching some awesome Police thing on bravo the other day and it said after the break sexcity or something. I thought I better turn over incase it was naughtys!:blush:


As if!!! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> As if!!! :lol2:


Tis the truth young man! ¬_¬


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> As if!!! :lol2:


 his mum might have been in the room that could make it true

you missed all the pervy talk lastnight :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> You have good taste in women : victory:


I hope you don't mind me asking Cilla, but are you bisexual?


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking Cilla, but are you bisexual?


Yes. I am. I find women more attractive then men.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking Cilla, but are you bisexual?


 think we came to the conclussion all the girls are exept jaime and that jake and alex could be lovers


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Can add me on Msn if ya want cilla! [email protected]  What a eventful night that was last night haha


I will next time I am on the laptop .


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> think we came to the conclussion all the girls are exept jaime and that jake and alex could be lovers


I made an exception for my sexy Alex!:2thumb:

And I think Cillah/Jen are both bi ?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking Cilla, but are you bisexual?





Cillah said:


> Yes. I am. I find women more attractive then men.


you guys have just sparked a memory from my philosophy lessons, their was a a period in greece when, the philosopher's beleived that true love could only be acheived between same sex couples


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> I will next time I am on the laptop .


Coool!:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Coool!:2thumb:


Do you have Facebook? If so you should add me as I am addicted to it


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> Do you have Facebook? If so you should add me as I am addicted to it


Used too, got so bored of it though!:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> his mum might have been in the room that could make it true
> 
> you missed all the pervy talk lastnight :lol2:


If his mum was in the rom & he knew that that programme was coming on, he'd have told his mum he was going to bed immediately & watched it in bed haha

I was at a party last night, got rather drunk, & nearly decked someone for mocking the way Clark's voice is. :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Yes. I am. I find women more attractive then men.


Ah cool. I think your a greedy mare though! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> think we came to the conclussion all the girls are exept jaime and that jake and alex could be lovers


Yes, what is going on with Jake & Alex? 

JAKE, ALEX, ARE YOU GUYS STRAIGHT, BI OR GAY???


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah cool. I think your a greedy mare though! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well.. I am kind of stuck with this Martin guy.. Kidding. He's amazing . So I am not hogging all of the women :0


----------



## Shell195

Ive just eaten my dinner and now feel sick :lol2:
Erm I think you will find that me and Eileen are straight too:whistling2:
It really doesnt bother me who is bi, gay or straight, I love you all:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> If his mum was in the rom & he knew that that programme was coming on, he'd have told his mum he was going to bed immediately & watched it in bed haha
> 
> I was at a party last night, got rather drunk, & nearly decked someone for mocking the way Clark's voice is. :whistling2:


No virgin upstairs!:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, what is going on with Jake & Alex?
> 
> JAKE, ALEX, ARE YOU GUYS STRAIGHT, BI OR GAY???


Lol we were messing around online. Where both straight as far as I know: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive just eaten my dinner and now feel sick :lol2:
> Erm I think you will find that me and Eileen are straight too:whistling2:
> It really doesnt bother me who is bi, gay or straight, I love you all:flrt:


Aww Shell......:blush:


----------



## Shell195

This ones for jen or other glidery people

Is this cage safe for sugar gliders???


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> No virgin upstairs!:whistling2:


Except when your up there! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

And proud


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> And proud


I'm only kidding Jake. : victory:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> And proud


That's great to hear .


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm only kidding Jake. : victory:


I know!:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Cilla what time are your rats arriving?


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> That's great to hear .


Rather wait for a special person!:flrt::blush:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Cilla what time are your rats arriving?


Jen is other way to my house .


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Rather wait for a special person!:flrt::blush:


That's a great way to do it . I did that at the time :0


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> That's a great way to do it . I did that at the time :0


 
I didnt:whistling2: I was a badddddddddddddd girl lol


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I didnt:whistling2: I was a badddddddddddddd girl lol


Well it was a mistake but at the time I didn't think so. It was with my boyfriend of over a year and I was 14 and he was 18. But it wasn't a healthy relationship. Managed to get out of it when I was 16


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, are you looking for an outdoor hutch/run for your Guinea Pig? If so, we are selling one that Clark used to have his rabbit in. I you want it you can have it for £50 delivered. This is it:
http://www.trustpet.co.uk/images/products/medium/LB309.jpg


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I didnt:whistling2: I was a badddddddddddddd girl lol


*slaps Shell's wrist*


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Well it was a mistake but at the time I didn't think so. It was with my boyfriend of over a year and I was 14 and he was 18. But it wasn't a healthy relationship. Managed to get out of it when I was 16


 
:lol2: I was 14 and I had been with my boyfriend a year too


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> *slaps Shell's wrist*


 
:lol2: it was never any fun being a good girl:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I was 14 and I had been with my boyfriend a year too


My mum thinks I was 17. It's best to stay that way :0


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> My mum thinks I was 17. It's best to stay that way :0


 

My mum still doesnt know:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> My mum still doesnt know:whistling2:


My mum knew becaushr pretty much begged me to go to Victoria which was two states away and stay at my ex co workers house for a week. His parents have a multi billion dollar business.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: it was never any fun being a good girl:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

*yawn* Mum's having a bit of a hissy fit about me having another pet. I no where she is comming from but she has said 100% no to rats. So I need some ideas. Something cute that a typical 'girly girl' will like!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive just eaten my dinner and now feel sick :lol2:
> Erm I think you will find that me and Eileen are straight too:whistling2:
> It really doesnt bother me who is bi, gay or straight, I love you all:flrt:


 i meant the people on last night sorry, aww thats so sweet :blush:


Zoo-Man said:


> Except when your up there! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


 :lol2: nothing wrong with that though i was 18 untill i lost mine


_jake_ said:


> Rather wait for a special person!:flrt::blush:


i did that too



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: it was never any fun being a good girl:whistling2:


:lol2: is this during your days of drinking in the pubs of wavertree


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> *yawn* Mum's having a bit of a hissy fit about me having another pet. I no where she is comming from but she has said 100% no to rats. So I need some ideas. Something cute that a typical 'girly girl' will like!


 not sure your looking in the right place for typical people on this forum dude


----------



## _jake_

I know.. it was worth a try though


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> No virgin upstairs!:whistling2:


didya know what a pun this is lol 


_jake_ said:


> Rather wait for a special person!:flrt::blush:


alex?:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

You know is sista! Alex is trying to save for a trip to Bristol :lol:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i meant the people on last night sorry, aww thats so sweet :blush:
> 
> :lol2: nothing wrong with that though i was 18 untill i lost mine
> 
> i did that too
> 
> 
> :lol2: is this during your days of drinking in the pubs of wavertree


 
Part of it, although I used to hang out around the Pilch Lane area of Huyton:blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Part of it, although I used to hang out around the Pilch Lane area of Huyton:blush:


 jesus hyton is a scary place now the kids travel in herds


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> *yawn* Mum's having a bit of a hissy fit about me having another pet. I no where she is comming from but she has said 100% no to rats. So I need some ideas. Something cute that a typical 'girly girl' will like!


 

Ive told you before, Duprasi are really cuddly cute and great fun too:2thumb:
They also dont smell which is a bonus when persuading mum to let you have a new pet


----------



## _jake_

They seem tricky to get hold of though?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> You know is sista! Alex is trying to save for a trip to Bristol :lol:


so sweet :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> They seem tricky to get hold of though?


 shell breeds them:whistling2: *hint hint*


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> so sweet :lol2:


 its like an on like love story


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> its like an on like love story


lol you werent in the msn convo :gasp::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> shell breeds them:whistling2: *hint hint*


And also like 22,000 miles away:lol2:


ami_j said:


> lol you werent in the msn convo :gasp::lol2:


It wasn't that bad:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> jesus hyton is a scary place now the kids travel in herds


:lol2: I can imagine, I havent been back since I was 16:blush:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> And also like 22,000 miles away:lol2:
> 
> It wasn't that bad:whistling2:


it was hilarious 

"ALEX ALEX the cats come back" :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

george the kitten rear paws look more red and swollen than his front paws, he doesn't seem to be srugling with it just wondered if you guys knew what was going on here


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> george the kitten rear paws look more red and swollen than his front paws, he doesn't seem to be srugling with it just wondered if you guys knew what was going on here


has he jumped onto a cooker???:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> it was hilarious
> 
> "ALEX ALEX the cats come back" :lol2:


That was rather funny:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> And also like 22,000 miles away:lol2:
> 
> It wasn't that bad:whistling2:


 animal curriers, think someone in ireland took one from the last litter


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> animal curriers, think someone in ireland took one from the last litter


But that'll cost about twice the amount of the actual animals:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> george the kitten rear paws look more red and swollen than his front paws, he doesn't seem to be srugling with it just wondered if you guys knew what was going on here


grass seed?or allergy?


_jake_ said:


> That was rather funny:no1:


ahh was funny , same again tonight?


tomwilson said:


> animal curriers, think someone in ireland took one from the last litter


:C i hope you mean COURIERS lol 
curried duprasi i dont expect is nice lol


----------



## Shell195

Alex what area are you in as I know a couple of people who breed them

Tom whats up with the kitties feet?


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> has he jumped onto a cooker???:gasp:


 no he's a ginger so he has pink pads but the rear ones are looking 'a salmon pink' (dianas words not mine) as apossed to the pale pink that they are usually


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> no he's a ginger so he has pink pads but the rear ones are looking 'a salmon pink' (dianas words not mine) as apossed to the pale pink that they are usually


 

Maybe he has walked on something that has burnt his feet


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> grass seed?or allergy?
> 
> ahh was funny , same again tonight?
> 
> :C i hope you mean COURIERS lol
> curried duprasi i dont expect is nice lol


Hehe I wish! School trip tommorow too the zoooooo! So got to get up early:gasp: tommorow night on the other hand:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> grass seed?or allergy?
> 
> hes not allowed out side although he makes every attempt he can
> ahh was funny , same again tonight?
> 
> :C i hope you mean COURIERS lol
> curried duprasi i dont expect is nice lol


 no thats what i meant lovely and crunchy, yes i meant couriers :blush:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Hehe I wish! School trip tommorow too the zoooooo! So got to get up early:gasp: tommorow night on the other hand:whistling2:





tomwilson said:


> no thats what i meant lovely and crunchy, yes i meant couriers :blush:


lol alex needs to be about too then, i should try sleep before 4am tonight haha 
duprasi dopiaza......


----------



## _jake_

Haha oh me too! I've got horrible chest pains atm, everytime I breath feels like someone is stabbing me in the chest  Woke up at 7am to find out im not going to dads, woke back up at 9am and my new bed had been delivered so I had to sort all my crap out!!!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Haha oh me too! I've got horrible chest pains atm, everytime I breath feels like someone is stabbing me in the chest  Woke up at 7am to find out im not going to dads, woke back up at 9am and my new bed had been delivered so I had to sort all my crap out!!!


oUCH!lol i remember teasing you going oooo jake 4 hours


----------



## _jake_

Yes you did you meanie


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Yes you did you meanie


i was only preparing you :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Alex what area are you in as I know a couple of people who breed them
> 
> Tom whats up with the kitties feet?


Ahh missed this, I guess you mean me:whistling2: I'm in Bristol which is South West:no1:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> i was only preparing you :lol2:


Lies:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Maybe he has walked on something that has burnt his feet


there isn't anything for him to burn them on to be honest i think it looks like a problem with circulation or maybe hes stepped on some glass like i did earlier, i've checked his paws for any splinter but i haven't found anything


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Ahh missed this, I guess you mean me:whistling2: I'm in Bristol which is South West:no1:


 if you live in bristol, who lives in manchester


----------



## _jake_

Not me!


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Not me!


 sure you've metioned it in the past :?


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Ahh missed this, I guess you mean me:whistling2: I'm in Bristol which is South West:no1:


 
:lol2: ooops sorry I did mean you:blush:
Lucy is in Nottingham but even thats far away


----------



## Shell195

Jen and Cilla live in Manchester


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Jen and Cilla live in Manchester


 i no i'm just sure i've read jake say hes atleast pent a bit of time there might have been some one else on the night chat, i get confused easily :blush:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Lies:gasp:


i was being nice lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Erm I think you will find that me and Eileen are straight too:whistling2:
> It really doesnt bother me who is bi, gay or straight, I love you all:flrt:


Too right Girl! :2thumb:

And it doesn't bother me either!



Shell195 said:


> I didnt:whistling2: I was a badddddddddddddd girl lol


I did, but then there were a couple before we got married! :lol2:

I was probably older than any of you anyway, cos I couldn't find a boyfriend who I wanted around long enough to have sex with, before I met John.

ETA: 


tomwilson said:


> animal curriers, think someone in ireland took one from the last litter





ami_j said:


> :C i hope you mean COURIERS lol
> curried duprasi i dont expect is nice lol


Jamie that has worse connotations than that, cos in the 19th century curriers were leather curers and workers (my great grandad was one - I found that out when I did my genealogy).

I imagined a little leather gilet made out of duprasi skins! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Too right Girl! :2thumb:
> 
> And it doesn't bother me either!
> 
> I did, but then there were a couple before we got married! :lol2:
> 
> I was probably older than any of you anyway, cos I couldn't find a boyfriend who I wanted around long enough to have sex with, before I met John.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Jamie that has worse connotations than that, cos in the 19th century curriers were leather curers and workers (my great grandad was one - I found that out when I did my genealogy).
> 
> I imagined a little leather gilet made out of duprasi skins! :gasp:


loool or a pair of gloves


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Too right Girl! :2thumb:
> 
> And it doesn't bother me either!
> 
> I did, but then there were a couple before we got married! :lol2:
> 
> I was probably older than any of you anyway, cos I couldn't find a boyfriend who I wanted around long enough to have sex with, before I met John.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Jamie that has worse connotations than that, cos in the 19th century curriers were leather curers and workers (my great grandad was one - I found that out when I did my genealogy).
> 
> I imagined a little leather gilet made out of duprasi skins! :gasp:


 could make a fetching eye patch, if you wheregoing for the nordic pirate look


----------



## Shell195

My duprasi now have cotton wool in their ears:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My duprasi now have cotton wool in their ears:bash:


awww we woulnt hurt them :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I actually read all that crap from last night!! I would add to it, but I've gotta clean out the meece, take a shower, and then go get Cilla's ratlets and cage


:lol2:


tomwilson said:


> think we came to the conclussion all the girls are exept jaime and that jake and alex could be lovers


Errm, thats basically what happened.



_jake_ said:


> I made an exception for my sexy Alex!:2thumb:
> 
> And I think Cillah/Jen are both bi ?


 Woooooooo! <3


Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, what is going on with Jake & Alex?
> 
> JAKE, ALEX, ARE YOU GUYS STRAIGHT, BI OR GAY???


Errm, I am straight.



Shell195 said:


> Ive just eaten my dinner and now feel sick :lol2:
> Erm I think you will find that me and Eileen are straight too:whistling2:
> It really doesnt bother me who is bi, gay or straight, I love you all:flrt:


Aww love you too :flrt:


_jake_ said:


> Lol we were messing around online. Where both straight as far as I know: victory:


Yep : victory:


Zoo-Man said:


> Except when your up there! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


 :lol2:


_jake_ said:


> Rather wait for a special person!:flrt::blush:


 What. Does that mean I was nothing....


_jake_ said:


> You know is sista! Alex is trying to save for a trip to Bristol :lol:


Wooo. I have saved up 3 Pence already!



ami_j said:


> it was hilarious
> 
> "ALEX ALEX the cats come back" :lol2:


Lolseses.



ami_j said:


> lol alex needs to be about too then, i should try sleep before 4am tonight haha
> duprasi dopiaza......


Same time, same place :no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> My duprasi now have cotton wool in their ears:bash:


 awww i'd only cuddle them really


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Errm, thats basically what happened.
> 
> 
> Woooooooo! <3
> 
> Errm, I am straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww love you too :flrt:
> 
> 
> Yep : victory:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> What. Does that mean I was nothing....
> 
> 
> Wooo. I have saved up 3 Pence already!
> 
> 
> 
> Lolseses.
> 
> 
> 
> Same time, same place :no1:


ovbiousley i will be there :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ovbiousley i will be there :2thumb:


 yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


XD
jake cant be on late tonight will you be sad? LMAO


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> XD
> jake cant be on late tonight will you be sad? LMAO


----------



## tomwilson

anybodywatching top gear


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


>


awwwww dont cry alex


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from Cilla's... Now we're picking up her other rats from Leeds, too *lol* (next week)

Gonna have a mix match dinner... Got left over pizza, so we're gonna heat that up and have some other bits. Starving 

Oh, and Mojo went for the trip, too


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from Cilla's... Now we're picking up her other rats from Leeds, too *lol* (next week)
> 
> Gonna have a mix match dinner... Got left over pizza, so we're gonna heat that up and have some other bits. Starving
> 
> Oh, and Mojo went for the trip, too


 who ened up staying there then


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from Cilla's... Now we're picking up her other rats from Leeds, too *lol* (next week)
> 
> Gonna have a mix match dinner... Got left over pizza, so we're gonna heat that up and have some other bits. Starving
> 
> Oh, and Mojo went for the trip, too


 
Ooooh was cilla pleased with her new girls and cage?
:lol2: @ Mojo going for trips in the car


----------



## Amalthea

The one I thought she'd like *lol*

Here's the others:










The cage is nice and the rats aren't nervous at all. Lovely girls!


----------



## ditta

evening all


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from Cilla's... Now we're picking up her other rats from Leeds, too *lol* (next week)
> 
> Gonna have a mix match dinner... Got left over pizza, so we're gonna heat that up and have some other bits. Starving
> 
> Oh, and Mojo went for the trip, too


awwww wooo


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from Cilla's... Now we're picking up her other rats from Leeds, too *lol* (next week)
> 
> Gonna have a mix match dinner... Got left over pizza, so we're gonna heat that up and have some other bits. Starving
> 
> Oh, and Mojo went for the trip, too


Thank you so much for offering! I didn't even realise it was an over the top amount to deliver. Thank you for today as well .

We are having a mix matched dinner as well. Well I'm having pie and chips but Martin is having pie, chips and spaghetti over the chips. .

I was so glad Mojo came. I love him!

I really would have chosen that girl if I didn't know which was satin and who wasn't As soon as she came out I was like. Wow I want her. :lol2:

Calling her Boots.. But I don't have names for the rats yet. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Spagetti on top of his chips?!? Eww.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> The one I thought she'd like *lol*
> 
> Here's the others:
> 
> image
> 
> The cage is nice and the rats aren't nervous at all. Lovely girls!


awwwww want!


ditta said:


> evening all


heyyyy dittaaa


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Spagetti on top of his chips?!? Eww.


Like tinned spaghetti. He said like Heinz spaghetti. But that doesn't make it any better :whistling2:

He puts it ontop of chicken and fish too!


----------



## Amalthea

Nasty.

Ditta, do you guys have any hutches you are planning on getting rid of? And if so, how much for?


----------



## ditta

hey jamie hows it diddling?

im very very achy and ive had two hot baths and its not easing:lol2:

serves me right for fitting my sisiters wooden floor in one day:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Nasty.
> 
> Ditta, do you guys have any hutches you are planning on getting rid of? And if so, how much for?


 
yup yup we do but you have to ask the mrs as they are hers:lol2:


----------



## Alex

Evening Ditta


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Okie dokie  Just trying to price up keeping Peri at the moment.....


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ooooh was cilla pleased with her new girls and cage?
> :lol2: @ Mojo going for trips in the car


I love the cage. It's almost as tall as me for £30. Plus the girls are pretty friendly. They aren't shy and timid at all. :bash:. I need to go out and buy them a few things tomorrow. 

I was surprised to see Mojo as well. I got to spend time with him. :flrt:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Okie dokie  Just trying to price up keeping Peri at the moment.....


 texty her jen im sure shes not doin owt......well i suppose i could raise my voice a little and ask her seen as she is on the other side of the same room:lol2:


evening alex


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Will do!! Or you can just raise your voice


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Will do!! Or you can just raise your voice


 ive raised my voice and made her aware........but she on internet looking at hats shoes and bags so you could bloody build a hutch and pen before she arrives:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> hey jamie hows it diddling?
> 
> im very very achy and ive had two hot baths and its not easing:lol2:
> 
> serves me right for fitting my sisiters wooden floor in one day:whistling2:


ok ta ditta 
awwww that sucks


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Errm, thats basically what happened.
> 
> 
> Woooooooo! <3
> 
> Errm, I am straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww love you too :flrt:
> 
> 
> Yep : victory:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> What. Does that mean I was nothing....
> 
> 
> Wooo. I have saved up 3 Pence already!
> 
> 
> 
> Lolseses.
> 
> 
> 
> Same time, same place :no1:


You'll always have a special place in my heart gorgeous!:flrt:



ami_j said:


> XD
> jake cant be on late tonight will you be sad? LMAO


If he isn't were over.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> You'll always have a special place in my heart gorgeous!:flrt:
> 
> 
> If he isn't were over.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

When I get my camera back I will take photos of the rats and the lovely mouse I got from Jen.

Called the rats Lottie and Livey. .


----------



## Shell195

Evening ditta  tell Cat you will set fire to her new clothes if she doesnt answer soon :whistling2:

Cilla the rats and mouse sound gorgeous:flrt:
Are you still getting the tank off neil?


----------



## _jake_

I so want meeces now! Your pics are lush Jen. It's all your fault, hold your head in shame young lady!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Evening ditta  tell Cat you will set fire to her new clothes if she doesnt answer soon :whistling2:
> 
> Cilla the rats and mouse sound gorgeous:flrt:
> Are you still getting the tank off neil?


Yeah. He kept it for me.. So if Jen and Gary collect it then I will be getting it. :2thumb:



_jake_ said:


> I so want meeces now! Your pics are lush Jen. It's all your fault, hold your head in shame young lady!!!!!! :lol:


My one I got is the cutest :gasp:. But she isn't in there :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> ok ta ditta
> awwww that sucks


dont give her sympathy for being an owd crip!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dont give her sympathy for being an owd crip!


 
Poor ditta:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> When I get my camera back I will take photos of the rats and the lovely mouse I got from Jen.
> 
> Called the rats Lottie and Livey. .


oo nice names  will they all have L names now? ( i want down this route when i had mice they all had b names)


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dont give her sympathy for being an owd crip!


poor ditta :C


----------



## _jake_

Muhahahahahhahahahahaha. I feel quite evil today


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> oo nice names  will they all have L names now? ( i want down this route when i had mice they all had b names)
> 
> poor ditta :C


I don't think I will be able to think of four more really nice L names :gasp:


----------



## ditta

lotty, lewis. lilac, levvy. lissa, lucy, labelle, just a few off the top of my hairdo:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> lotty, lewis. lilac, levvy. lissa, lucy, labelle, just a few off the top of my hairdo:whistling2:


Using Lottie. Lilac might be a nice name for the blue actually : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I don't think I will be able to think of four more really nice L names :gasp:


prob best you dont get into it lol , i drove myself mad finding B names


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> I so want meeces now! Your pics are lush Jen. It's all your fault, hold your head in shame young lady!!!!!! :lol:


*lol* I'm ok with that 



ditta said:


> lotty, lewis. lilac, levvy. lissa, lucy, labelle, just a few off the top of my hairdo:whistling2:


*giggles* Are ya bored? :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Ohhh my chest huuuuuuuuuuuuurts! Can you get a chest massage? :hmm:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Ohhh my chest huuuuuuuuuuuuurts! Can you get a chest massage? :hmm:


Yes... :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

My own Liverpool born and bred father just sent me this:whistling2:

Police in Liverpool just announced the discovery of an arms cache of 20 semi-automatic rifles with 2,500 rounds of ammunition, 10 anti-tank missiles, 4 grenade launchers, 2 kilos of heroin, £50 million in forged UK banknotes all in a semi-detached house behind the Public Library in Toxteth.

Local residents were stunned. A community spokesman said "We're shocked………..We never knew we had a f****** Library."


----------



## ditta

lilly, lucious, lizzy, lush, :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> lilly, lucious, lizzy, lush, :whistling2:


Shh! I won't remember these :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Using Lottie. Lilac might be a nice name for the blue actually : victory:


Girl Baby Names Beginning with the letter L


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Terrible, Shell!!

Get a pen and paper, Cilla


----------



## ditta

lillyanna, lucille, lianna, :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Or a word document! lol


----------



## Shell195

My rats were all going to be called after sweets, I started with Rolo and Smartie but then the rest got called Minty, Shy, Indy,Benji, Milo, Ronnie and Reggie:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I'm swamped haha! I did look at baby names online but nothing really jumped out at me. Ditta does have some nice ones though .


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> My rats were all going to be called after sweets, I started with Rolo and Smartie but then the rest got called Minty, Shy, Indy,Benji, Milo, Ronnie and Reggie:lol2:


 shell im disappointed in you........surley you could have carried this theme on:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My rats were all going to be called after sweets, I started with Rolo and Smartie but then the rest got called Minty, Shy, Indy,Benji, Milo, Ronnie and Reggie:lol2:


i started calling mine after hamsters i had , dont anymore


----------



## Amalthea

My boy ratlets used to all be named after super heros


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell im disappointed in you........surley you could have carried this theme on:whistling2:


 
I made the mistake of letting Sophie name the first hairless boy and as the the 2 Berkie boys are Steves I could hardly name them for him:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Evening everyone!


We have something in common now Eileen!

Agouti hooded rats :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Might be getting a hutch off Cat  Not said anything to Gary yet, though.... Gotta see if it'd fit in the car first.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> We have something in common now Eileen!
> 
> Agouti hooded rats :lol2:


and me  i have an agouti hood


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Might be getting a hutch off Cat  Not said anything to Gary yet, though.... Gotta see if it'd fit in the car first.


Yay! Then you can keep Peri and a friend for her :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> and me  i have an agouti hood


Yay . 

They are taking over. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I have a BLUE agouti self... Does that count?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Yay .
> 
> They are taking over. :lol2:


 
My Rolo is an agouti mismarked hoodie too:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> My Rolo is an agouti mismarked hoodie too:2thumb:



:gasp::gasp::gasp:

Who doesn't have an agouti hooded. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> We have something in common now Eileen!
> 
> Agouti hooded rats :lol2:


Yeh! We do, Cilla!

I'm gobsmacked (and jealous) that you got that rat cage for £30! :gasp: You really got a bargain there, girl!!!

Jen/Jaime, remember me telling you about the hoo-ha about Dougal on the thread Neil put up about him.

The question was "was he mink or cinnamon" and the comments on the thread were that he was probably mink, cos he had no ticking, but the ticking is coming through incredibly prominently now, so would you say cinnamon???


----------



## Shell195

Evening Eileen, I bet its very quiet in your house


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Probably cinnimon


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Yeh! We do, Cilla!
> 
> I'm gobsmacked (and jealous) that you got that rat cage for £30! :gasp: You really got a bargain there, girl!!!
> 
> Jen/Jaime, remember me telling you about the hoo-ha about Dougal on the thread Neil put up about him.
> 
> The question was "was he mink or cinnamon" and the comments on the thread were that he was probably mink, cos he had no ticking, but the ticking is coming through incredibly prominently now, so would you say cinnamon???


I checked every new listing on eBay for cages everyday. That's how I found it . I am glad. They gave me a few things too. A lot of toys and the rats are sweet . I also got food for the rats and food for the hamster out of it. :lol2:.

I am yet to tell Neil that he is not delivering them anymore. I will do that tomorrow or sometime soon. :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Im sure new photos would help:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im a bit concerned that Ian hasnt been about for a week:gasp:
I hope hes ok


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yay .
> 
> They are taking over. :lol2:


 specially trouble hes like over 500grams of rat 


Amalthea said:


> I have a BLUE agouti self... Does that count?


got one of them too XD


feorag said:


> Yeh! We do, Cilla!
> 
> I'm gobsmacked (and jealous) that you got that rat cage for £30! :gasp: You really got a bargain there, girl!!!
> 
> Jen/Jaime, remember me telling you about the hoo-ha about Dougal on the thread Neil put up about him.
> 
> The question was "was he mink or cinnamon" and the comments on the thread were that he was probably mink, cos he had no ticking, but the ticking is coming through incredibly prominently now, so would you say cinnamon???


yup if hes ticked id say so, more pics?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Im a bit concerned that Ian hasnt been about for a week:gasp:
> I hope hes ok


I haven't seen him since he said he was stuck going to Jens. =/


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im a bit concerned that Ian hasnt been about for a week:gasp:
> I hope hes ok


maybe he is still waiting for the AA :lol2:
im sure ruby would of nipped on if anything had happened


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh and shell you cow bag, i replied to jen through pm! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

the baby apds have emerged :flrt: only briefly though


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Im a bit concerned that Ian hasnt been about for a week:gasp:
> I hope hes ok


Yup.... That was the last I saw of him, too....


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh and shell you cow bag, i replied to jen through pm! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Me a cow bag, never:whistling2:
> 
> the baby apds have emerged :flrt: only briefly though


Aww, do you know how many yet? I think in the future I would like some of these myself:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I have a perfect tank for them, Shell  Between Cat and I, we could set you up


----------



## Cillah

Jen you remember how Martin said he doesn't watch anything? WELL he has just made me watch some football manager movie called like The Damn United and straight after we are watching a documentary about it.. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Jen you remember how Martin said he doesn't watch anything? WELL he has just made me watch some football manager movie called like The Damn United and straight after we are watching a documentary about it.. :whistling2:


Sounds riveting... :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Aww, do you know how many yet? I think in the future I would like some of these myself:flrt:


there are 3 babies, can only find 3 of the adults though and we should have four, but i havent rooted properly so will do a clean out tomorrow and see if i can find the apd thats gone awol. managed to get some blurry pics, will put them up tomorrow 

night guys x


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Sounds riveting... :lol2:


Ahh.. Well I think I owe him at least me pretending to be watching it while I am on the laptop. He's been amazing to me. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> there are 3 babies, can only find 3 of the adults though and we should have four, but i havent rooted properly so will do a clean out tomorrow and see if i can find the apd thats gone awol. managed to get some blurry pics, will put them up tomorrow
> 
> night guys x


night cat


----------



## Amalthea

Nighty night, Cat!!


----------



## Cillah

I was just looking on another forum and found rat police.. Ahhhh. I hate them .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I was just looking on another forum and found rat police.. Ahhhh. I hate them .


which forum so i can avoid lol 
i stupidly asked about de lousing on fancy rats and some ppl were helpful and one of them is like you really need to sort it soon it irritates them blah blah 
i KNOW , some are small i dont want to overdose them...jeez
as for where the bloody lice have come from i dont have a clue :S


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I was just looking on another forum and found rat police.. Ahhhh. I hate them .


 
I call them Rat Nazis. Was it Fancy Rats you were browsing, by any chance?


----------



## Cillah

Nope. Just Pet forums.co.uk. I mentioned I got new rats there and they were like oh they look small are they old pictures, you're cage is too big for new rats so they won't tame so get a new one and I wouldn't pay for those rats off of Neil.

They sugar coated it but it is not worth a reply. I think.


----------



## Amalthea

The girls you got today are a bit small, but nothing terrible.....

Here's the link for F10: The Sugar Glider Shop - F10 products


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening Eileen, I bet its very quiet in your house


It sure is! And I'm enjoying it! Now I can relax and do what I want without constant interruption and entertaining! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Im a bit concerned that Ian hasnt been about for a week:gasp:
> I hope hes ok


I've been wondering where he was too!



ami_j said:


> yup if hes ticked id say so, more pics?


I'll get some when I can get him out of the big tube! :roll: He's decided that's gonna be his nest area and when he's in there I can't get him out for love nor money.

Wee Jeemy joins him, but when I'm at the cage he comes out, whereas Dougal doesn't! I will get an updated photograph of him tomorrow hopefully, so you can see, but believe me, I'm a reasonable expert on agouti, having bred and owned agouti cats for years and I've had a few agouti rabbits too and of course Hamish and Angus are both agouti too and I can see loadsa ticking.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> The girls you got today are a bit small, but nothing terrible.....
> 
> Here's the link for F10: The Sugar Glider Shop - F10 products


I agree. They just look like stock standard ratties that aren't from a breeder to me. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

They (and their mother) probably didn't get all the extras as kittens I would have given, either.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> They (and their mother) probably didn't get all the extras as kittens I would have given, either.



But I still love them 

Wonder how big my other girlies will get .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Nope. Just Pet forums.co.uk. I mentioned I got new rats there and they were like oh they look small are they old pictures, you're cage is too big for new rats so they won't tame so get a new one and I wouldn't pay for those rats off of Neil.
> 
> They sugar coated it but it is not worth a reply. I think.


lol how about they mind their own business...they should see felix and zero they have stayed small


feorag said:


> It sure is! And I'm enjoying it! Now I can relax and do what I want without constant interruption and entertaining! :lol2:
> 
> I've been wondering where he was too!
> 
> I'll get some when I can get him out of the big tube! :roll: He's decided that's gonna be his nest area and when he's in there I can't get him out for love nor money.
> 
> Wee Jeemy joins him, but when I'm at the cage he comes out, whereas Dougal doesn't! I will get an updated photograph of him tomorrow hopefully, so you can see, but believe me, I'm a reasonable expert on agouti, having bred and owned agouti cats for years and I've had a few agouti rabbits too and of course Hamish and Angus are both agouti too and I can see loadsa ticking.


oh i believeyou , hes just pretty i wanna see more ^^


----------



## Amalthea

Start them off on really good extras as soon as you get them  Curly kale, sardines, tuna, chicken, pasta, etc etc etc... Your adult girlies can join in, too, cuz they could do with a bit of weight on them.


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol how about they mind their own business...they should see felix and zero they have stayed small
> 
> oh i believeyou , hes just pretty i wanna see more ^^


I know. I just ignore them because I know I treat things fine!

Plus I've never seen people bitch about cages being too big. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

No! Wasn't suggesting you didn't believe me, just was saying how quickly the ticking has come in and that he's got loads now, whereas he hadn't any when I got him 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Amalthea

It is true that putting baby rats into large cages right away, they can panic and become skitty.... But yours from Neil aren't going to be tiny babies, either.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Start them off on really good extras as soon as you get them  Curly kale, sardines, tuna, chicken, pasta, etc etc etc... Your adult girlies can join in, too, cuz they could do with a bit of weight on them.


I will . I love big chunky ratties. I have lots of tuna and pasta here already but I will buy extra stuff for them. .

Annd I can give most of it to the mice too. And Charlie, maybe? :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> It is true that putting baby rats into large cages right away, they can panic and become skitty.... But yours from Neil aren't going to be tiny babies, either.


No. He has kept mine for me so they are a lot bigger now and well handled.. I think they will be fine .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I know. I just ignore them because I know I treat things fine!
> 
> Plus I've never seen people bitch about cages being too big. :lol2:


they are never happy tbh your always doing SOMETHING wrong


feorag said:


> No! Wasn't suggesting you didn't believe me, just was saying how quickly the ticking has come in and that he's got loads now, whereas he hadn't any when I got him 2 weeks ago.


prob the age he had his adult moult 


oooo this could be fun...lets find what the most popular cat chat rat colour is


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I will . I love big chunky ratties. I have lots of tuna and pasta here already but I will buy extra stuff for them. .
> 
> Annd I can give most of it to the mice too. And Charlie, maybe? :2thumb:


Yup!  Mice love curly kale, too!! :2thumb:



Cillah said:


> No. He has kept mine for me so they are a lot bigger now and well handled.. I think they will be fine .


Exactly


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> oooo this could be fun...lets find what the most popular cat chat rat colour is


 
I have several "white" rats :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yup!  Mice love curly kale, too!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly



Pssst.. What is curly kale :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Pssst.. What is curly kale :whistling2:


 
*giggles* It's a leafy veg  You can get it in the salad section at asda in bags already cut up. Think it's just under £1 :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* It's a leafy veg  You can get it in the salad section at asda in bags already cut up. Think it's just under £1 :2thumb:


I will get Martin to buy some :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I get it pretty regularly for my lot. It's full of iron and other vits


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I get it pretty regularly for my lot. It's full of iron and other vits


My hamster can eat it as well, right?


----------



## feorag

It's great Cilla, cos you can freeze it too. I freeze mine in poly bags and then crush it when it's frozen and give it to them frozen. Once a week I dribble a bit of olive oil on it and they love it.

Another good food to feed them is nature diet puppy food. I buy a block and cut it into cubes big enough to feed the 2 babes 1 meal (did this when I just had Angus and Hamish) and freeze it in a poly box. then i can can take out, chop it into smaller chunks, defrost it in about 15 minutes and give it to them.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> It's great Cilla, cos you can freeze it too. I freeze mine in poly bags and then crush it when it's frozen and give it to them frozen. Once a week I dribble a bit of olive oil on it and they love it.
> 
> Another good food to feed them is nature diet. I buy a block and cut it into cubes big enough to feed the 2 babes 1 meal (did this when I just had Angus and Hamish) and freeze it in a poly box. then i can can take out, chop it into smaller chunks, defrost it in about 15 minutes and give it to them.


I will get kale for sure! That does sound like a good idea .

But I don't know what the second thing is sorry Eileen . I am still learning all of the different brands and things you can get here. :blush:


----------



## feorag

Naturediet | Naturediet Dog Food - VioVet

I buy mine in P @ H


----------



## Cillah

I see !

I am getting off now! Goodnight everyone  x

PS I love the not cat more rat! tag


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> When I get my camera back I will take photos of the rats and the lovely mouse I got from Jen.
> 
> Called the rats Lottie and Livey. .


 i wanted you to call them ship and scaby


Shell195 said:


> My own Liverpool born and bred father just sent me this:whistling2:
> 
> Police in Liverpool just announced the discovery of an arms cache of 20 semi-automatic rifles with 2,500 rounds of ammunition, 10 anti-tank missiles, 4 grenade launchers, 2 kilos of heroin, £50 million in forged UK banknotes all in a semi-detached house behind the Public Library in Toxteth.
> 
> Local residents were stunned. A community spokesman said "We're shocked………..We never knew we had a f****** Library."


 :roll2: there are alot of libraries that go unused here tbh, and whats wrong with books half of them have got rid of the books for computers it sucks


Amalthea said:


> My boy ratlets used to all be named after super heros


 my salamander is named curt conners after the lizard from spiderman


pacorivan said:


> t blondi vs kitten .


 cough TROLL cough

found out whats up with georges foot he walked in some red paint or something it all rubbed off


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I have several "white" rats :mf_dribble:


oooooo

i have 
2 agouti berkshires (with not alot of white on them)
agouti hooded (who is in my bad books cos hes being a bit of a bully)
agouti undermarked capped/overmarked varigated
black self
black berkshire
black hooded
black overmarked vari
black capped
buff capped
mink capped
russian blue point siamese
russian blue hairless
russian blue hairless roan
british blue agouti hoody
british blue agouti
british blue agouti berki
2 over marked roans (that arent roaning too much :s)
himi
a very pink with ruby eyes hairless lol


----------



## feorag

Night Cilla! I'm off too now.

This thread is now in the hands of Insomniacs Anonymous! :roll2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I see !
> 
> I am getting off now! Goodnight everyone  x
> 
> PS I love the not cat more rat! tag


night cillah


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Night Cilla! I'm off too now.
> 
> This thread is now in the hands of Insomniacs Anonymous! :roll2:


night eileen :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Night Cilla. Night Eileen.



Laters peeps, i'm off too. Work tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Night Cilla. Night Eileen.
> 
> 
> 
> Laters peeps, i'm off too. Work tomorrow


your off early :C


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I have a perfect tank for them, Shell  Between Cat and I, we could set you up





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> there are 3 babies, can only find 3 of the adults though and we should have four, but i havent rooted properly so will do a clean out tomorrow and see if i can find the apd thats gone awol. managed to get some blurry pics, will put them up tomorrow
> 
> night guys x


 



I love APD they are really cute and I wouldnt mind look not touch kind of pets:flrt:
Night to the people who have gone, Ive been on the phone


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I love APD they are really cute and I wouldnt mind look not touch kind of pets:flrt:
> Night to the people who have gone, Ive been on the phone


loads of normally nocturnal people have gone early


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> My hamster can eat it as well, right?


Yup  It's pretty good for everybody 



Shell195 said:


> I love APD they are really cute and I wouldnt mind look not touch kind of pets:flrt:
> Night to the people who have gone, Ive been on the phone


Well, you're sorted  The tank I've got is a lovely piece of furniture, too. Haxagonal tank with a mahogany hood and cabinet. I used to keep my APDs in it 

Think I'm heading off to bed now, too. Night everybody!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yup  It's pretty good for everybody
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're sorted  The tank I've got is a lovely piece of furniture, too. Haxagonal tank with a mahogany hood and cabinet. I used to keep my APDs in it
> 
> Think I'm heading off to bed now, too. Night everybody!!


 
Why arent you using it for anything:whistling2:

Night Jen


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Why arent you using it for anything:whistling2:
> 
> Night Jen


 
TRYING to keep things to a minimum..... It just isn't working :lol2: I have had dormice and pygmy mice in it. It's a lovely tank.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Nasty.
> 
> Ditta, do you guys have any hutches you are planning on getting rid of? And if so, how much for?


Jen, look back where I posted about a hutch/run combi we are selling


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I don't think I will be able to think of four more really nice L names :gasp:


Lolly - my Chihuahua is called Lolly!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup  It's pretty good for everybody
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're sorted  The tank I've got is a lovely piece of furniture, too. Haxagonal tank with a mahogany hood and cabinet. I used to keep my APDs in it
> 
> Think I'm heading off to bed now, too. Night everybody!!


night jen


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Jen, look back where I posted about a hutch/run combi we are selling


COLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
hi


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I see !
> 
> I am getting off now! Goodnight everyone  x
> 
> *PS I love the not cat more rat! tag*


I dont know who made that tag...... :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> COLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> hi


Hiya hun, you ok?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> TRYING to keep things to a minimum..... It just isn't working :lol2: I have had dormice and pygmy mice in it. It's a lovely tank.


 

Its not working you going to bed either:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I have a cat sucking my neck:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I have a cat sucking my neck:lol2:


 Pervert!!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya hun, you ok?


yus ta ^^ i won last night , though i deserved it staying up so late


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Pervert!!!


 
Dennis loves his mummy:flrt:

Jen heres Col`s hutch post
#*34130* (*permalink*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Dennis loves his mummy:flrt:
> 
> Jen heres Col`s hutch post
> #*34130* (*permalink*


Thanks hun, I have just PM'd her the post too


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yus ta ^^ i won last night , though i deserved it staying up so late


I was at a party getting drunk, burning things & nearly going for a guy who mocked the way Clark spoke!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I was at a party getting drunk, burning things & nearly going for a guy who mocked the way Clark spoke!


 

Some people are such tossers:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I was at a party getting drunk, burning things & nearly going for a guy who mocked the way Clark spoke!


what a horrible person


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Some people are such tossers:bash:


It was Clark's mum's boyfriend's uncle. He started talking in a whisper (like Clark is left with) so I lept up saying "that better not have been aimed at Clark!". Apologies were fast coming then!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> It was Clark's mum's boyfriend's uncle. He started talking in a whisper (like Clark is left with) so I lept up saying "that better not have been aimed at Clark!". Apologies were fast coming then!


 

He should know better:devil:


----------



## Shell195

I am off to bed as the 2 nekkid boys are whining:lol2:
Night you two x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I am off to bed as the 2 nekkid boys are whining:lol2:
> Night you two x


night shell 

how awful someone would mock him , after he could of been killed


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I am off to bed as the 2 nekkid boys are whining:lol2:
> Night you two x


Goodnight hun, sleep well x


----------



## tomwilson

i'm still here just been off doing late night cooking :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm still here just been off doing late night cooking :lol2:


What are you cooking at this time of night Tom?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> What are you cooking at this time of night Tom?


 errrrmm dinner, doing stew i'm truely nocturnal i even eat my tea at night:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> What are you cooking at this time of night Tom?


spacecakes while the others are in bed :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> spacecakes while the others are in bed :lol2:


 even when i was in that phase of my life i only had space cake once and i can't say i felt it although i was near paraleticaly drunk at the time


----------



## Zoo-Man

No idea what a space cake is, drugs aren't my forte as I 've never taken any.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> even when i was in that phase of my life i only had space cake once and i can't say i felt it although i was near paraleticaly drunk at the time


lol heard it takes a while to kick in


Zoo-Man said:


> No idea what a space cake is, drugs aren't my forte as I 've never taken any.


but you know its to do with drugs 
im kidding col , they arent mine either , im teasing tom :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

M2 posted some shite in the Shelled section today! Maybe she is trying to wind up a new group of people.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No idea what a space cake is, drugs aren't my forte as I 've never taken any.


 it has an added ingredient of marijuana, when i was a teenager smoking, smoking pot, drinking ridiculous amouts of alcohol (although i say i did alot of this stuff i'm a big guy it was within my limits but still ridiculous), i never had many friends at school but i had friends who also did this and it very much became my identity to do this but i quit smoking on both accounts when i was 16 and seriously reduced my drinking to the point that i have the odd drink here and there and they are usually months appart, i wasn't an alcoholic just had an unheaklth relationship with alcohol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> M2 posted some shite in the Shelled section today! Maybe she is trying to wind up a new group of people.


 my thread was deleted before i could read any of it


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> M2 posted some shite in the Shelled section today! Maybe she is trying to wind up a new group of people.


oo will go look , taking on shelled is stupid or brave


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> my thread was deleted before i could read any of it


I know, the last bit I read was my second post saying "isnt she the one who smoked during pregnancy & dropped her baby on its head" hehe After that I dont know what was said.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oo will go look , taking on shelled is stupid or brave


Its the thread called It Upsets And Angers Me, or similar


----------



## tomwilson

tomwilson said:


> it has an added ingredient of marijuana, when i was a teenager smoking, smoking pot, drinking ridiculous amouts of alcohol (although i say i did alot of this stuff i'm a big guy it was within my limits but still ridiculous), i never had many friends at school but i had friends who also did this and it very much became my identity to do this but i quit smoking on both accounts when i was 16 and seriously reduced my drinking to the point that i have the odd drink here and there and they are usually months appart, i wasn't an alcoholic just had an unheaklth relationship with alcohol


 think this one got lost on the other page


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its the thread called It Upsets And Angers Me, or similar


found it...she doesnt even have a tortoise so whats she banging on about


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> found it...she doesnt even have a tortoise so whats she banging on about


Dunno, maybe she is going to get a tortoise for her child to ride on, or poke with the Henry :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> think this one got lost on the other page


Youth eh? How old are you now Tom BTW?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Dunno, maybe she is going to get a tortoise for her child to ride on, or poke with the Henry :whistling2:
> :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Youth eh? How old are you now Tom BTW?


i'm 22 coll


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm 22 coll


Ah right, I thought you'd be older for some reason. Im 28.


----------



## ami_j

well im gonna have a bath, behave boys  dont want to wake up to any filth XD
night


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, I thought you'd be older for some reason. Im 28.


 i genuinly thought i was 24 my self for a month don't know how i convinced myself of that one. thats both me and cilla you got wrong now dude :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well im gonna have a bath, behave boys  dont want to wake up to any filth XD
> night


Filth??? Us??? Never!!!






















Right Tom, post those pictures you took through the window of the neighbours at it! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i genuinly thought i was 24 my self for a month don't know how i convinced myself of that one. thats both me and cilla you got wrong now dude :lol2:


Im crap aren't I?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im crap aren't I?


 not good with ages :lol2:, i'mm not really bothered by age its just a measurement


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> not good with ages :lol2:, i'mm not really bothered by age its just a measurement


Aye, tis true!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Looks like I win. :no1:


----------



## Alex

Or I do?:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Good morning, Ive been up since 7.45 as one of the bedroom dogs decided to be sick on the floor, what a nice awakening:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

What part of "jail bait" does she not understand with your brother??


----------



## ashley

Hi everyone, 

Not had a lot of time to post lately but it looks like it's been so busy you wouldn't have noticed anyway! :lol2:

Cilla, your new ratties are so cute! 

I hope everyone's ok and I'm away to try catch up with the other threads before lunch is over!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell!! 

Preloved | prevent unwanted pets charity for sale in Bolton, Lancs, UK

I was browsing for a friend for Peri :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> What part of "jail bait" does she not understand with your brother??


Well she just said to me. She tried to apologise and say she's moral. She said.. 

19 July at 12:05 Report
We can't just keep it like that because I'm still shattered and I've come to the conclusion that after all this time there are things I need to say, and if I were to say the things I need to to you directly it would be silly and childish, because although he is young he doesn't deserve personal things about him being told to other people.

I am a moral person, and I do genuinely believe that I am not a bad person... I ****ed up. I'm aware of that. I won't condone anything he did either, but I am older and I should have realised exactly what was happening a lot faster. If it means anything to you, I did conciously make the decision to go sleep on a mattress by myself earlier than anybody else did that night specifically to entirely remove myself from the situation. I had had a couple of drinks. My relationship had ended at the time [although you were not aware of this] due to being entiely betrayed by my boyfriend, and I well and truly was just feeling flattered, and that greatly warped what was happening at the time, although I shouldn't have let it.

She is defending herself and I think she is wrong. There is no excuse for trying to sleep with one of your best friends underage brother and then hassling us like she has. This happened on the 10th of April! :devil:


----------



## Cillah

ashley said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Not had a lot of time to post lately but it looks like it's been so busy you wouldn't have noticed anyway! :lol2:
> 
> Cilla, your new ratties are so cute!
> 
> I hope everyone's ok and I'm away to try catch up with the other threads before lunch is over!


Thank you. I love them so much :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Hi Ashley, I missed you and wondered where you were! thought you might be offshore?

How's the wedding plans coming along - not long to go now!


----------



## Charlibob

Eileen, just letting you know I have an appointment for Tabitha at 2.20pm.

After I had spoken to you the bleeding stopped, she tried to have a wee in the evening but a very small amount came out but when I got up this morning there was a normal wee and a poo and still no more blood, so hopefully its nothing too bad. I also broke up the clump and there was no blood in it.

I can hear her in the litter tray now, so I'll go and have look in a min at whats there.


----------



## feorag

Thanks for keeping me updated Charli - let me know how you get on! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Wow.....

Preloved | small rabbit hutch for sale in Preston, Lancs, UK

Shame I don't have a spare £70 :whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

Well she had tried to do a wee and like last night was a small amount, I found her downstairs in her bedroom litter tray trying to wee and did a small one again. Now shes back in the kitchen litter tray I presume trying to wee again, so its got to be some sort weeing problem.


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Hi Ashley, I missed you and wondered where you were! thought you might be offshore?
> 
> How's the wedding plans coming along - not long to go now!


Aww thanks Eileen, I haven't been offshore again but have been so busy with work and courses it's unreal! I was down in Rotherham last month and the beginning of this month so I have loads to catch up on here!

The wedding plans are ok, less than 4 weeks now so I'm starting to get nervous and keep thinking I've missed something. My dress is in getting altered, getting my hair trial next weekend, just need to meet the photographer and get a tan now! I'm so excited about giving Nicole her bracelet you made :2thumb:

I did find out that no-ones bothered organising a stag do for Stuart though so I've been trying to sort that out today. Problem being he's only got one weekend at home before the wedding :gasp:

How are your new rats settling in? I have to get back to work but will try get back on later for a bit to catch up! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shell!!
> 
> Preloved | prevent unwanted pets charity for sale in Bolton, Lancs, UK
> 
> I was browsing for a friend for Peri :whistling2:


 
I havent just sent an email at all:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I havent just sent an email at all:whistling2:


 
Ooooh!!! Let us know how it goes!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Aww thanks Eileen, I haven't been offshore again but have been so busy with work and courses it's unreal! I was down in Rotherham last month and the beginning of this month so I have loads to catch up on here!
> 
> The wedding plans are ok, less than 4 weeks now so I'm starting to get nervous and keep thinking I've missed something. My dress is in getting altered, getting my hair trial next weekend, just need to meet the photographer and get a tan now! I'm so excited about giving Nicole her bracelet you made :2thumb:
> 
> I did find out that no-ones bothered organising a stag do for Stuart though so I've been trying to sort that out today. Problem being he's only got one weekend at home before the wedding :gasp:
> 
> How are your new rats settling in? I have to get back to work but will try get back on later for a bit to catch up! : victory:


 

Hi Ashley, of course you were missed:gasp:
Glad the wedding plans are nearly done as its a very stressful time(maybe that was just me:lol2 At least if you organise Stuarts stag do he wont be left stranded in outer mongolia lol


----------



## Cillah

I sat down with the rats for a while. They came to me but all I got was a nibble on the arm from the cage so I just gave them a treat and left them fir now .


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Wow.....
> 
> Preloved | small rabbit hutch for sale in Preston, Lancs, UK
> 
> Shame I don't have a spare £70 :whistling2:


I don't call that small at all! I call that pretty big to be honest!



Charlibob said:


> Well she had tried to do a wee and like last night was a small amount, I found her downstairs in her bedroom litter tray trying to wee and did a small one again. Now shes back in the kitchen litter tray I presume trying to wee again, so its got to be some sort weeing problem.


That's what I was suspecting when you pm'd me yesterday. It sounds like either cystitis, crystals in the urine or whatever it was that Roscoe had, which I can never remember cos it was so long and complicated - idiopathic blah-blah-blah, where the kidneys spontaneously give out blood into the urine. I don't suppose you can catch a sample of urine to take with you - although it's probably too late now??



ashley said:


> Aww thanks Eileen, I haven't been offshore again but have been so busy with work and courses it's unreal! I was down in Rotherham last month and the beginning of this month so I have loads to catch up on here!
> 
> The wedding plans are ok, less than 4 weeks now so I'm starting to get nervous and keep thinking I've missed something. My dress is in getting altered, getting my hair trial next weekend, just need to meet the photographer and get a tan now! I'm so excited about giving Nicole her bracelet you made :2thumb:
> 
> I did find out that no-ones bothered organising a stag do for Stuart though so I've been trying to sort that out today. Problem being he's only got one weekend at home before the wedding :gasp:
> 
> How are your new rats settling in? I have to get back to work but will try get back on later for a bit to catch up! : victory:


Glad everything's going OK.

Don't forget if the bracelet turns out to be too big, because I made one for Ellie the other day and she has a tiny wrist, whereas Eve who's the same age as Ellie has a wrist as big as mine, cos she's plumper and Ellie's skinny, I can always remove some links and adjust the size.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I don't call that small at all! I call that pretty big to be honest!


Me too!!


----------



## Shell195

Bob is a baddddddddddddddddddd boy:bash:
Ive just taken him out of Kizzys tank so he doesnt molest her to much and put him in a carrier on the floor. I had the lid off Kizzys tank and Kissas as I thought I would sift sand and feed them while I was getting Bobs cage ready for him to go back in. I went to fill the water bottles and couldnt find Bob anywhere, he had flipped the lid of the carrier which was close enough to Kissas tank to lean up on it and he had climbed up and jumped in with her:gasp: Ive just taken him out and the little git nipped me.
I wasnt ready for her to have more babies yet so I hope he didnt manage to mate her:bash: I can see where Mojo gets his high sex drive from:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen that cage is huge isnt it, I cant understand why they would advertise it as small


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Bob is a baddddddddddddddddddd boy:bash:
> Ive just taken him out of Kizzys tank so he doesnt molest her to much and put him in a carrier on the floor. I had the lid off Kizzys tank and Kissas as I thought I would sift sand and feed them while I was getting Bobs cage ready for him to go back in. I went to fill the water bottles and couldnt find Bob anywhere, he had flipped the lid of the carrier which was close enough to Kissas tank to lean up on it and he had climbed up and jumped in with her:gasp: Ive just taken him out and the little git nipped me.
> I wasnt ready for her to have more babies yet so I hope he didnt manage to mate her:bash: I can see where Mojo gets his high sex drive from:whistling2:


*giggles* Like father like son :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Jen that cage is huge isnt it, I cant understand why they would advertise it as small


I know huh!! Gary said "isn't that for chickens?" *lol*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Bob is a baddddddddddddddddddd boy:bash:
> Ive just taken him out of Kizzys tank so he doesnt molest her to much and put him in a carrier on the floor. I had the lid off Kizzys tank and Kissas as I thought I would sift sand and feed them while I was getting Bobs cage ready for him to go back in. I went to fill the water bottles and couldnt find Bob anywhere, he had flipped the lid of the carrier which was close enough to Kissas tank to lean up on it and he had climbed up and jumped in with her:gasp: Ive just taken him out and the little git nipped me.
> I wasnt ready for her to have more babies yet so I hope he didnt manage to mate her:bash: I can see where Mojo gets his high sex drive from:whistling2:


:lol2: I shouldn't laugh, but I was imagining your face when you found the carrier empty! Bad boy Bob! :bash: I bet he has mated her though, cos they are quick!!! :gasp:

This is what I call a small hutch (too small in fact!)


----------



## Amalthea

I really hate those tiny hutches  Poor critter.


----------



## Shell195

:gasp:Its not as if Bob was deprived of sex though as he had only just been split from my other girl:devil: Duprasi arent like other rodents and they have a ritual of wrestling before mating takes place so hopefully he wont have mated her as it was no longer than 5 minutes that he was in with her.
Considering that duprasi arent agile critters(especially Bob the blob) Im astounded that he managed to get in with her as he had to knock the door of the carrier up then climb the lid and jump into the tank. Not a mistake I will make again:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I really hate those tiny hutches  Poor critter.


 
They are the same as goldfish bowls:devil:


----------



## Shell195

There is a hutch for sale near me that looks fantastic and is very cheap but it doesnt come apart so I think it would need a van for collection, goes to find the link>>>>>>>>>>

ETA I cant find it now


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> They are the same as goldfish bowls:devil:


Yup... Horrible things 



Shell195 said:


> :gasp:Its not as if Bob was deprived of sex though as he had only just been split from my other girl:devil: Duprasi arent like other rodents and they have a ritual of wrestling before mating takes place so hopefully he wont have mated her as it was no longer than 5 minutes that he was in with her.
> Considering that duprasi arent agile critters(especially Bob the blob) Im astounded that he managed to get in with her as he had to knock the door of the carrier up then climb the lid and jump into the tank. Not a mistake I will make again:blush:


I don't know... Mojo is a very busy little guy! I know he can't get out of his home, but he sure does make use of EVERYTHING in there!!



Shell195 said:


> There is a hutch for sale near me that looks fantastic and is very cheap but it doesnt come apart so I think it would need a van for collection, goes to find the link>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ETA I cant find it now


*lol* Always the way!


----------



## ditta

afternoon ladies......................is it bed time yet:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Are you just crawling out of bed, Ditta??


----------



## Shell195

Preloved | rabbit hutch for sale in Rochdale, Lancs, UK *07774061615 (Mobile)*


----------



## Shell195

`allo ditta you been asleep:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Are you just crawling out of bed, Ditta??


 tut how rude........erm well about an hour ago:blush:

i still not sleeping well, but sleeping til 1.30pm is not gonna help me sleep tonight is it:bash:

shelllllllll

colin has a new friend:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I understand completely...... When I go through my phases of not sleeping well, I tend to sleep well into the day. Tis stupid!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> tut how rude........erm well about an hour ago:blush:
> 
> i still not sleeping well, but sleeping til 1.30pm is not gonna help me sleep tonight is it:bash:
> 
> shelllllllll
> 
> colin has a new friend:whistling2:


 

*mutters...... life is so unfair:bash:


----------



## ashley

Shell195 said:


> Hi Ashley, of course you were missed:gasp:
> Glad the wedding plans are nearly done as its a very stressful time(maybe that was just me:lol2 At least if you organise Stuarts stag do he wont be left stranded in outer mongolia lol


Thank you 

Yeah, I think it is maybe safer this way! He want's to go to an activities place where they have rage buggies and go karts etc. but when I book it I may ask for the activities to be fly fishing and the segway things as he's accident prone and there's no way he's hobbling down the aisle with a stookie under his kilt!

I'm not finding it that stressful, more panicking because it's been booked for so long and now we're down to the last couple of weeks and there's still stuff to do. My mum is stressing out big time though, she wasn't even this bad for her own wedding last year and she only had 6 weeks to plan it! :lol2: The way I see it, we've done everything we can, there's bound to be something that goes wrong on the day and it will go wrong whether we worry about it or not so I'm just going to enjoy the excitement of the run up :2thumb:

I also have a cat related question - Elmo is now 9 months and is still suckling from my dog. We got him a few days shy of 13 weeks with his sister. It's got to the point now where the dog is producing milk. She was at the vet and he said she had a very good milk supply, and it looks like she has udders! She's due a season soon and is getting spayed in October, so we need the suckling to stop and the milk supply to dry up, not to mention the risk of mastitis. Is there anything I can do to stop him? Midge thinks she gave birth to him and would never stop him herself so short of getting her a bra or a body bandage I don't know what to do!


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> That's what I was suspecting when you pm'd me yesterday. It sounds like either cystitis, crystals in the urine or whatever it was that Roscoe had, which I can never remember cos it was so long and complicated - idiopathic blah-blah-blah, where the kidneys spontaneously give out blood into the urine. I don't suppose you can catch a sample of urine to take with you - although it's probably too late now??


The vet says she has cystitis, she gave her a jab of pain killers (very strong, like morphine for humans) whilst we there, she said this would stop her bladder aching which is making her try to pee all the time as she thinks her bladder is full and her trying to pee all the time was making the bladder more inflamed. I have some syringes of pain meds to squirt into her mouth every 12 hours and some other meds to treat the cystitis.

Tabby has come back very happy and quite zoned out from the pain killers, but the vet did say this would happen. Her tail is back in the air and shes rolling around on the floor like nothing is wrong :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ashley, I bet you are super excited!!! I know I was this close to our wedding!  Regardless if anything "goes wrong", it'll be perfect, I've no doubt 

Charli, at least you've got a diagnosis and Tabby is feeling better!!  Let us know how she does


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> Ashley, I bet you are super excited!!! I know I was this close to our wedding!  Regardless if anything "goes wrong", it'll be perfect, I've no doubt
> 
> Charli, at least you've got a diagnosis and Tabby is feeling better!!  Let us know how she does


The vets said I should improvement within 24 hours but shes back to normal already, just staring at the walls now and then! Ive emptied one of the cystitis capsules on a bit of wet food and she ate it straight away so I wont be losing any fingers trying to get them in her mouth :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> The vets said I should improvement within 24 hours but shes back to normal already, just staring at the walls now and then! Ive emptied one of the cystitis capsules on a bit of wet food and she ate it straight away so I wont be losing any fingers trying to get them in her mouth :2thumb:


 
I bet shes delighted the nasty burning pain has gone thats why she is rolling round on the floor:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I bet shes delighted the nasty burning pain has gone thats why she is rolling round on the floor:2thumb:


 
Not that she's high as a kite on pain meds :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!I read most of it and contributed and she was getting a lot of stick. What p*sses me off though is why was it deleted? There've been much worse threads on here that haven't been deleted! I see the mods haven't deleted that RIP thread, which I think is a disgrace to be honest!


i wasn't too happy about it either i'll addmit i had the wooden spoon out for a bit of stiring but i kept it clean and didn't name names, just sick of her sticking her nose in on other people and acting like she runs such a tight ship, i wasn't told why it was deleted, tbh if it wasn't a forumer it wouldn't have been deleted would it and even then i think it would have been left if it was many other forumers.



Amalthea said:


> Wow.....
> 
> Preloved | small rabbit hutch for sale in Preston, Lancs, UK
> 
> Shame I don't have a spare £70 :whistling2:


that is a small chicken coup, its not a hutch at all 

i got woken up by work at 9.15 to be informed i was meant to be in at 9:blush:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yeah, I think it is maybe safer this way! He want's to go to an activities place where they have rage buggies and go karts etc. but when I book it I may ask for the activities to be fly fishing and the segway things as he's accident prone and there's no way he's hobbling down the aisle with a stookie under his kilt!
> 
> I'm not finding it that stressful, more panicking because it's been booked for so long and now we're down to the last couple of weeks and there's still stuff to do. My mum is stressing out big time though, she wasn't even this bad for her own wedding last year and she only had 6 weeks to plan it! :lol2: The way I see it, we've done everything we can, there's bound to be something that goes wrong on the day and it will go wrong whether we worry about it or not so I'm just going to enjoy the excitement of the run up :2thumb:
> 
> I also have a cat related question - Elmo is now 9 months and is still suckling from my dog. We got him a few days shy of 13 weeks with his sister. It's got to the point now where the dog is producing milk. She was at the vet and he said she had a very good milk supply, and it looks like she has udders! She's due a season soon and is getting spayed in October, so we need the suckling to stop and the milk supply to dry up, not to mention the risk of mastitis. Is there anything I can do to stop him? Midge thinks she gave birth to him and would never stop him herself so short of getting her a bra or a body bandage I don't know what to do!


It wont be easy getting Elmo to stop suckling and if you put any nasty tasting stuff on her she will lick it iff herself. I cant remember what breed of dog Midge is but if shes not to big what about a T shirt or dog vest type thing which will deter him a bit. Goodluck with breaking Elmos habit as it doesnt sound like either one wants to stop:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I understand completely...... When I go through my phases of not sleeping well, I tend to sleep well into the day. Tis stupid!


Me three! In fact when I've had a period of struggling to get to sleep and then waking up cream crackered and going back to sleep again, then waking up feeling like a zombie and not tired when I go to bed. I bread that routine by setting my alarm for 8:30 and not allowing myself to go back to sleep again. At least that way I'm really tired when I go to bed and hopefully it doesn't take too long to get to sleep.



ashley said:


> The way I see it, we've done everything we can, there's bound to be something that goes wrong on the day and it will go wrong whether we worry about it or not so I'm just going to enjoy the excitement of the run up :2thumb:


Best way to look at it I think! I've been married 3 times and never arranged anything more than 4 weeks before the wedding, but then I didn't want a 'proper' one anyway.

Only decided on the Tuesday to marry Barry and we got married on the Friday! :lol2:

Only did it cos the children were at their dads and I wanted to go away for a weekend and he said he thought it was excessive, seeing as we were going away on our annual holiday in 3 weeks time! So I gave him a reason! :lol2:



Charlibob said:


> The vet says she has cystitis, she gave her a jab of pain killers (very strong, like morphine for humans) whilst we there, she said this would stop her bladder aching which is making her try to pee all the time as she thinks her bladder is full and her trying to pee all the time was making the bladder more inflamed. I have some syringes of pain meds to squirt into her mouth every 12 hours and some other meds to treat the cystitis.
> 
> Tabby has come back very happy and quite zoned out from the pain killers, but the vet did say this would happen. Her tail is back in the air and shes rolling around on the floor like nothing is wrong :lol2:


That's what I suspected - or hoped for anyway as it's easier to deal with than crystals, although without checking the vet can't know that there are crystals there to worry about.

Glad to hear she's taking the tablets well and feeling brighter already. :2thumb:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Me three! In fact when I've had a period of struggling to get to sleep and then waking up cream crackered and going back to sleep again, then waking up feeling like a zombie and not tired when I go to bed. I bread that routine by setting my alarm for 8:30 and not allowing myself to go back to sleep again. At least that way I'm really tired when I go to bed and hopefully it doesn't take too long to get to sleep.
> 
> Best way to look at it I think! I've been married 3 times and never arranged anything more than 4 weeks before the wedding, but then I didn't want a 'proper' one anyway.
> 
> Only decided on the Tuesday to marry Barry and we got married on the Friday! :lol2:
> 
> Only did it cos the children were at their dads and I wanted to go away for a weekend and he said he thought it was excessive, seeing as we were going away on our annual holiday in 3 weeks time! So I gave him a reason! :lol2:
> 
> That's what I suspected - or hoped for anyway as it's easier to deal with than crystals, although without checking the vet can't know that there are crystals there to worry about.
> 
> Glad to hear she's taking the tablets well and feeling brighter already. :2thumb:


She did mention crystals and said that if she carries on passing blood or if shes in pain after the pain meds have ran out then she will need to go back for tests/bloods etc.

Hopefully it isn't and its just cystitis though :2thumb:

She did say that its could of been brought on by stress which could be those cats in the garden!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

hammy's liver cysts are gettin bigger....surpisingly though he can still fit the cat meat im feedin him in:lol2: and before the nutrition police jump in, i know hamsters dont eat cat food as a staple diet but hes 3 years old, cant fit much in his stomach so anything he will eat ill give him. in his final few days/weeks/months he can have whatever he wants to eat so long as hes gettin something. they are growin at a fair rate though and will soon outgrow him so hes being monitored closely. He came out on the bed last night though and was runnin about like theres no tomorrow!! so im gunna get him out every night for a bit longer cos he seemed to really enjoy it. he usually doesnt leave the rodent room. will put up pics in a bit x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hammy's liver cysts are gettin bigger....surpisingly though he can still fit the cat meat im feedin him in:lol2: and before the nutrition police jump in, i know hamsters dont eat cat food as a staple diet but hes 3 years old, cant fit much in his stomach so anything he will eat ill give him. in his final few days/weeks/months he can have whatever he wants to eat so long as hes gettin something. they are growin at a fair rate though and will soon outgrow him so hes being monitored closely. He came out on the bed last night though and was runnin about like theres no tomorrow!! so im gunna get him out every night for a bit longer cos he seemed to really enjoy it. he usually doesnt leave the rodent room. will put up pics in a bit x


 
Poor boy, he sounds happy enough though. When its near the end as long as they eat something it doesnt matter what it is imo, so feed him all the cat food you want


----------



## Amalthea

Cilla, I think I have some spare rattie houses... I could bring one to ya when we collect your girls off Neil, if you need one  (although, they may be slightly chewed *wink*)


----------



## feorag

Just back from mad panic dash to vets, 2 minutes before they closed! :gasp:

Been rushing around all day doing things, telly's been on and computer is in the dining end of room etc etc, came back from walking the dog and shopping for food, cos we've hardly eaten in for the last month, so sat down for a quiet cup of tea before cooking the meal and I heard "whoop whoop whoop" and thought "who is that". It's Angus with an RI :bash:

So rang vets to see if they could give me an appointment - not today tomorrow, I said I was working tomorrow so couldn't get, would Myron give me some baytril for a rat with an RI (knew he couldn't but asked anyway) so they said can you get here before 6:00 and I said yes, so me and Angus dashed to the vets.

Jen, he's given me Baytril 2.5% 0.15 ml daily - do I give that in one dose, once a day, cos I wasn't really listening :roll:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Cilla, I think I have some spare rattie houses... I could bring one to ya when we collect your girls off Neil, if you need one  (although, they may be slightly chewed *wink*)


That would be great . We are going out for supplies tomorrow but they could benefit with multiple houses. Especially with the babies .

I haven't told Neil yet :0


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Just back from mad panic dash to vets, 2 minutes before they closed! :gasp:
> 
> Been rushing around all day doing things, telly's been on and computer is in the dining end of room etc etc, came back from walking the dog and shopping for food, cos we've hardly eaten in for the last month, so sat down for a quiet cup of tea before cooking the meal and I heard "whoop whoop whoop" and thought "who is that". It's Angus with an RI :bash:
> 
> So rang vets to see if they could give me an appointment - not today tomorrow, I said I was working tomorrow so couldn't get, would Myron give me some baytril for a rat with an RI (knew he couldn't but asked anyway) so they said can you get here before 6:00 and I said yes, so me and Angus dashed to the vets.
> 
> Jen, he's given me Baytril 2.5% 0.15 ml daily - do I give that in one dose, once a day, cos I wasn't really listening :roll:


 
Poor Angus, isnt it written on the bottle how often he should get it? I cant remember what my boys dose of Baytril was last year but I remember how awful it was to give as even mixed in with something sweet or smelly he still didnt like it


----------



## feorag

Yes, (I did a typo) it says 0.25ml daily, but the reason I'm asking is cos I thought I heard the receptionist say "twice a day", but I wasn't really listening you see! :blush: so she may not have, but she may well have - do you see?

So thought I'd check on here with the rat experts! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> She did say that its could of been brought on by stress which could be those cats in the garden!


Could very well be that! Hope she's OK then.

Cat, I think when any pet gets to the stage your hammy's at, you give them whatever they want to eat and let them do whatever they want. Healthy eating is for healthy pets, but once they get problems like this, you just wanna spoil them and why shouldn't you! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Just back from mad panic dash to vets, 2 minutes before they closed! :gasp:
> 
> Been rushing around all day doing things, telly's been on and computer is in the dining end of room etc etc, came back from walking the dog and shopping for food, cos we've hardly eaten in for the last month, so sat down for a quiet cup of tea before cooking the meal and I heard "whoop whoop whoop" and thought "who is that". It's Angus with an RI :bash:
> 
> So rang vets to see if they could give me an appointment - not today tomorrow, I said I was working tomorrow so couldn't get, would Myron give me some baytril for a rat with an RI (knew he couldn't but asked anyway) so they said can you get here before 6:00 and I said yes, so me and Angus dashed to the vets.
> 
> Jen, he's given me Baytril 2.5% 0.15 ml daily - do I give that in one dose, once a day, cos I wasn't really listening :roll:


Poor guy  I'd go for twice a day if possible...



Cillah said:


> That would be great . We are going out for supplies tomorrow but they could benefit with multiple houses. Especially with the babies .
> 
> I haven't told Neil yet :0


*lol* Not a problem


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Poor guy  I'd go for twice a day if possible...
> 
> 
> 
> *lol* Not a problem


 
What is the magic way of giving Baytril as when one of my boys got it last year I couldnt find anything he liked enough to take it all:bash:


----------



## feorag

I've read on here chocolate mousse, so I'm about to try that!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, sweet dessert type things. Or maybe honey.

Gary thinks it'd be better to keep Peri and her future friend indoors, so now I have to try and source an INDOOR cage big enough for two.


----------



## Shell195

Mine would touch anything chocolate or honey I ended up using mango surprise/porridge baby food and even then he was very suspicious:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Have you tasted baytril?!? It's vile! I don't blame him!! Why I normally just be the mean Mommy and squirt it into their mouth and then just give them something extra tasty afterward.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Have you tasted baytril?!? It's vile! I don't blame him!! Why I normally just be the mean Mommy and squirt it into their mouth and then just give them something extra tasty afterward.


 
Preloved | indoor rabit cage on stand for sale in Preston, Lancs, UK


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Have you tasted baytril?!? It's vile! I don't blame him!! Why I normally just be the mean Mommy and squirt it into their mouth and then just give them something extra tasty afterward.


 
The sanctuary guineapigs love the stuff and lick it off the syringe:lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

Hope your ratty is feeling better soon Eileen.

Tabby seems to coming down a little from the meds but still seems happy in her self and hasn't tried to pee yet!



Amalthea said:


> Yeah, sweet dessert type things. Or maybe honey.
> 
> Gary thinks it'd be better to keep Peri and her future friend indoors, so now I have to try and source an INDOOR cage big enough for two.


I keep my piggy wiggles inside in this cage Skyline Maxi XXL Rabbit and Guinea Pig Cage - Great deals on small pet accessories at zooplus

Its 120cm long and £35, its one of the cheapest and biggest cages I could find. It doesnt look great on the pics in real life it looks much better and is a great cage!


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Hope your ratty is feeling better soon Eileen.
> 
> Tabby seems to coming down a little from the meds but still seems happy in her self and hasn't tried to pee yet!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my piggy wiggles inside in this cage Skyline Maxi XXL Rabbit and Guinea Pig Cage - Great deals on small pet accessories at zooplus
> 
> Its 120cm long and £35, its one of the cheapest and biggest cages I could find. It doesnt look great on the pics in real life it looks much better and is a great cage!


 

That looks a great size but I just read the write up which made me giggle

The Skyline Maxi XXL Rabbit and Guinea Pig Cage is a robust home for a *whole guinea pig* or dwarf rabbits


:lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> That looks a great size but I just read the write up which made me giggle
> 
> The Skyline Maxi XXL Rabbit and Guinea Pig Cage is a robust home for a *whole guinea pig* or dwarf rabbits
> 
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: I never noticed that

ETA This has really annoyed me: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/549986-hep-cat-kitten.html
What is wrong with these people!!!


----------



## _jake_

Hello Peoples!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Poor guy  I'd go for twice a day if possible...


So would you give the 0.25ml twice a day, or divide the 0.25ml into 2 separate doses of 0.125ml???



feorag said:


> I've read on here chocolate mousse, so I'm about to try that!


I didn't bother. I wrapped him in a towel and Barry held him while I just squooshed it into his mouth with the syringe. He didn't like it, shot down inside the towel, bless, but came back up a bit later and he got a big lump of boiled new taty for a treat! I think it tastes vile too!


Charlibob said:


> Hope your ratty is feeling better soon Eileen.
> 
> Tabby seems to coming down a little from the meds but still seems happy in her self and hasn't tried to pee yet!!


Thanks Charlie - he's wheezing like a good 'un at the minute though! Poor wee man!


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> :lol2: I never noticed that
> I wonder how many people keep half a guinea pig:lol2:
> 
> ETA This has really annoyed me: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/549986-hep-cat-kitten.html
> What is wrong with these people!!!


Very irritating, poor cat must wonder what shes done wrong:bash: 




_jake_ said:


> Hello Peoples!


 
Hello: victory:


----------



## _jake_

Helloo Shell! =-)


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Preloved | indoor rabit cage on stand for sale in Preston, Lancs, UK





Charlibob said:


> Hope your ratty is feeling better soon Eileen.
> 
> Tabby seems to coming down a little from the meds but still seems happy in her self and hasn't tried to pee yet!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my piggy wiggles inside in this cage Skyline Maxi XXL Rabbit and Guinea Pig Cage - Great deals on small pet accessories at zooplus
> 
> Its 120cm long and £35, its one of the cheapest and biggest cages I could find. It doesnt look great on the pics in real life it looks much better and is a great cage!


 
Thanx for those!!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Very irritating, poor cat must wonder what shes done wrong:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello: victory:


why would you smack a cats bottom, thats a human punishment that cats don't understand, do you see mummy cats giving kittens a smacked bottom to you fook

edit - it's debatable that human babies understand thats its a punishment and not an act of agression imo


----------



## _jake_

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn im tired!


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn im tired!


 did you have your trip today


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Thanx for those!!


Jennnn.. :whistling2:

If you're bringing my rats over.. Do you want to help me introduce them..? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Just back from mad panic dash to vets, 2 minutes before they closed! :gasp:
> 
> Been rushing around all day doing things, telly's been on and computer is in the dining end of room etc etc, came back from walking the dog and shopping for food, cos we've hardly eaten in for the last month, so sat down for a quiet cup of tea before cooking the meal and I heard "whoop whoop whoop" and thought "who is that". It's Angus with an RI :bash:
> 
> So rang vets to see if they could give me an appointment - not today tomorrow, I said I was working tomorrow so couldn't get, would Myron give me some baytril for a rat with an RI (knew he couldn't but asked anyway) so they said can you get here before 6:00 and I said yes, so me and Angus dashed to the vets.
> 
> Jen, he's given me Baytril 2.5% 0.15 ml daily - do I give that in one dose, once a day, cos I wasn't really listening :roll:


twice daily, cos of the fast metabolism 


feorag said:


> I've read on here chocolate mousse, so I'm about to try that!


lol that should work


Amalthea said:


> Have you tasted baytril?!? It's vile! I don't blame him!! Why I normally just be the mean Mommy and squirt it into their mouth and then just give them something extra tasty afterward.


im the same ,quick squirt and its over


----------



## Cillah

Jaime! I've thought of my names for my rats


----------



## Charlibob

I need a bit of advice with Tabbys meds please 

The pain killers seem to have worn off, shes squatting to pee quite often but shes doing this all around the house, so I've shut her in bedroom with me as one of she litter trays are in here and I can put her straight in as I see her squat because I really don't want her peeing around the house even if it is a dribble.

The vet gave me 5 syringes of vetergesic to squirt in her mouth every 12 hours starting tonight, do you think as she is quite obviously in pain I should start now? She had the injection at around half 3 which is nearly 6 hours ago.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> twice daily, cos of the fast metabolism
> 
> lol that should work


I've just done a search on here, cos I remember a thread ages ago about baytril and rats with RI and someone had posted a link to a website and it says there twice a day, so I'm gonna do it!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Jaime! I've thought of my names for my rats


ooo what


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ooo what


Well the two I have.. The agouti hooded is Lottie and the black hooded is Livey.

For the ones I am getting.. (Would be a shame if it fell through if Neil got mad at me getting Jen to pick them up. Anyway)

Black hooded - Loulou
Blue self - Lilac
Hairless - Lilium
Siamese - Lolita

:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Well the two I have.. The agouti hooded is Lottie and the black hooded is Livey.
> 
> For the ones I am getting.. (Would be a shame if it fell through if Neil got mad at me getting Jen to pick them up. Anyway)
> 
> Black hooded - Loulou
> Blue self - Lilac
> Hairless - Lilium
> Siamese - Lolita
> 
> :2thumb:


 still think they should have been scabby and ship


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Well the two I have.. The agouti hooded is Lottie and the black hooded is Livey.
> 
> For the ones I am getting.. (Would be a shame if it fell through if Neil got mad at me getting Jen to pick them up. Anyway)
> 
> Black hooded - Loulou
> Blue self - Lilac
> Hairless - Lilium
> Siamese - Lolita
> 
> :2thumb:


ooo thats cool  you do realise now you have a theme its gonna drive you mad :lol2:

i had, bat,bob,buttons,bobbins,blanka,berta,bianca,blitz,bam,bardock,belle,buster,bailey...im sure there was more mice i forget tho lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ooo thats cool  you do realise now you have a theme its gonna drive you mad :lol2:
> 
> i had, bat,bob,buttons,bobbins,blanka,berta,bianca,blitz,bam,bardock,belle,buster,bailey...im sure there was more mice i forget tho lol


 isn't bardock, goku's dad


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ooo thats cool  you do realise now you have a theme its gonna drive you mad :lol2:
> 
> i had, bat,bob,buttons,bobbins,blanka,berta,bianca,blitz,bam,bardock,belle,buster,bailey...im sure there was more mice i forget tho lol


Well I don't want anymore rats so it doesn't matter :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> still think they should have been scabby and ship


They aren't very girly names. :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> isn't bardock, goku's dad


yes...


----------



## Cillah

Shell! In my dream last night I had a Duprasi and he saved the world! It was an awesome dream .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> They aren't very girly names. :whistling2:


all ships are named after girls, anyway i think they're raty names because they can both be followed by the word rat (but none of yours look scabby)



ami_j said:


> yes...


 :lol2: i'm a big geek aren't i


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> all ships are named after girls, anyway i think they're raty names because they can both be followed by the word rat (but none of yours look scabby)
> 
> 
> :lol2: i'm a big geek aren't i


No! Mine are all lovely and clean and smell of roses :whistling2:.

I knew it was his Dad too. :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Well I don't want anymore rats so it doesn't matter :lol2:


yet....:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> yet....:whistling2:


I won't fit anymore in the cage and honestly I don't want more than six. Seriously : victory:


Jen Neil just told me he can't make it to my house. Haha! So.. I told him you could get them .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Shell! In my dream last night I had a Duprasi and he saved the world! It was an awesome dream .


 
Maybe it was Bob as he appears to be a super hero after his performance today:lol2:



Charlibob said:


> I need a bit of advice with Tabbys meds please
> 
> The pain killers seem to have worn off, shes squatting to pee quite often but shes doing this all around the house, so I've shut her in bedroom with me as one of she litter trays are in here and I can put her straight in as I see her squat because I really don't want her peeing around the house even if it is a dribble.
> 
> The vet gave me 5 syringes of vetergesic to squirt in her mouth every 12 hours starting tonight, do you think as she is quite obviously in pain I should start now? She had the injection at around half 3 which is nearly 6 hours ago.


 
When the vet said tonight did he give you a time? If not I would give it to her also make sure she is drinking plenty even if it means adding some water to some wet food as it flushes the bladder out. Hopefully by the morning the antibiotics will have kicked in and she will be feeling more comfortable


----------



## feorag

Charlie, sorry we cross posted and your post ended up above mine, so I've just seen it now!

Shell has answered your question, but just wanted you to know that I didn't see it earlier.


----------



## Shell195

Its one of those nights Cat Question


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Maybe it was Bob as he appears to be a super hero after his performance today:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the vet said tonight did he give you a time? If not I would give it to her also make sure she is drinking plenty even if it means adding some water to some wet food as it flushes the bladder out. Hopefully by the morning the antibiotics will have kicked in and she will be feeling more comfortable


No, she put a sticker on the bag that says give into mouth twice daily. start tonight. 

The vet said the same, I've been changing her water regularly as when I put down a fresh dish shes nosey and want to know whats in it. Ive also added water to her food and mushed it up a bit and she eaten some of that.



feorag said:


> Charlie, sorry we cross posted and your post ended up above mine, so I've just seen it now!
> 
> Shell has answered your question, but just wanted you to know that I didn't see it earlier.


I thought so


----------



## tomwilson

shell look at this Perspexed - Rhi -1 Bar Chewer - 0 - Hamster Central maybe you could do the same with an indoor rabbit run since they seem more obtianable thyan the hamster heaven


----------



## Alex

Evening peeps, only got in about an hour ago. And im tired 



Cillah said:


> I'm so excited to give them meals. It must sound insane :lol2:


It doesnt atall.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hammy's liver cysts are gettin bigger....surpisingly though he can still fit the cat meat im feedin him in:lol2: and before the nutrition police jump in, i know hamsters dont eat cat food as a staple diet but hes 3 years old, cant fit much in his stomach so anything he will eat ill give him. in his final few days/weeks/months he can have whatever he wants to eat so long as hes gettin something. they are growin at a fair rate though and will soon outgrow him so hes being monitored closely. He came out on the bed last night though and was runnin about like theres no tomorrow!! so im gunna get him out every night for a bit longer cos he seemed to really enjoy it. he usually doesnt leave the rodent room. will put up pics in a bit x


Bless him. If its near the end for him then feed him whatever he likes : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening peeps, only got in about an hour ago. And im tired
> 
> 
> It doesnt atall.
> 
> 
> 
> Bless him. If its near the end for him then feed him whatever he likes : victory:


hey alex  you will have to come online lol jake says when he comes back we can all have a long msn chat again lol


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> No, she put a sticker on the bag that says give into mouth twice daily. start tonight.
> 
> The vet said the same, I've been changing her water regularly as when I put down a fresh dish shes nosey and want to know whats in it. Ive also added water to her food and mushed it up a bit and she eaten some of that.


 
Its very distressing watching them trying to pee all the time, its even worse with a male as if they get crystals they can block them up and it is an emergency. Im sure she will be greatly improved tomorrow so try not to worry to much


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> shell look at this Perspexed - Rhi -1 Bar Chewer - 0 - Hamster Central maybe you could do the same with an indoor rabbit run since they seem more obtianable thyan the hamster heaven


I think I will get an indoor rabbit cage(zoozone type) and wire the top so she cant escape, thankyou:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Jakes' back! And feeling very embarrased as my mum has just put the Sex Education show.... all about porn! :blush:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Jakes' back! And feeling very embarrased as my mum has just put the Sex Education show.... all about porn! :blush:


:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

pics of hammy

























crappy pics of the dormice, couldnt get any better ones the buggers kept movin!!
all are present nd accounted for btw, phew


----------



## _jake_

Wow that hammy is huuuuuuuge!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Wow that hammy is huuuuuuuge!


 
i know, poor thing, apparently its really common in hammys, especially females, hes a boy but its not uncommon for him to get them. he is like 3 yrs old now, so his time is marked anyway, but as long as he isnt in pain, he isnt goin anywhere. off to bed now so i can play with him for 10 mins before bed


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know, poor thing, apparently its really common in hammys, especially females, hes a boy but its not uncommon for him to get them. he is like 3 yrs old now, so his time is marked anyway, but as long as he isnt in pain, he isnt goin anywhere. off to bed now so i can play with him for 10 mins before bed


night cat


----------



## feorag

Me signing in to sign out :lol2: Goodnight everyone!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Me signing in to sign out :lol2: Goodnight everyone!


night eileen

i feel like a member of the waltons tonight lol


----------



## Shell195

Night everyone x


----------



## Cillah

I am still alive =D


----------



## _jake_

me too! come online Cillah!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am still alive =D


i should hope so lol


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> me too! come online Cillah!


I thought I was. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I thought I was. :lol2:


i think he means msn


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i think he means msn


Yeah! I thought I was signed in.


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Jennnn.. :whistling2:
> 
> If you're bringing my rats over.. Do you want to help me introduce them..? :lol2:


*lol* It's easy. Promise.



Cillah said:


> I won't fit anymore in the cage and honestly I don't want more than six. Seriously : victory:
> 
> 
> Jen Neil just told me he can't make it to my house. Haha! So.. I told him you could get them .


That was lucky!!! :2thumb:


Just got back from watching Eclipse again :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah! I thought I was signed in.


ooooo ok lol 
we need alex to come on now lol have another group chat


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* It's easy. Promise.
> 
> 
> 
> That was lucky!!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Just got back from watching Eclipse again :whistling2:


ooooo lol how many times is this?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *lol* It's easy. Promise.
> 
> 
> 
> That was lucky!!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Just got back from watching Eclipse again :whistling2:


I have read so many things that say you need a spare cage and days and they can die and hate eachother and stuff. :blush:

But we are going to be armed with baby shampoo, tuna, yoghurt and vanilla essence, haha :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have read so many things that say you need a spare cage and days and they can die and hate eachother and stuff. :blush:
> 
> But we are going to be armed with baby shampoo, tuna, yoghurt and vanilla essence, haha :lol2:


i doubt you will need that tbh cillah lol girls tend to be mega easy


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> ooooo lol how many times is this?


Three! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i doubt you will need that tbh cillah lol girls tend to be mega easy


Well I have all of that in my fridge so it isn't really going out of my way. I have the vanilla essence for my stinky mouse and I need to bath the rats I got with the cage anyway. I don't think they've ever had one before and they look a little dirty. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Three! :2thumb:


wooo i went to see fast and furious tokyo drift three times 


Cillah said:


> Well I have all of that in my fridge so it isn't really going out of my way. I have the vanilla essence for my stinky mouse and I need to bath the rats I got with the cage anyway. I don't think they've ever had one before and they look a little dirty. :2thumb:


lol i hate bathing my rats they always freak out and shred my skin with their claws


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> wooo i went to see fast and furious tokyo drift three times
> 
> lol i hate bathing my rats they always freak out and shred my skin with their claws


I saw Sweeney Todd four times.

Yeah. I am a bit hesitant about it! But Jen will be here. :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Hehehe bet they look well cute wet:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I saw Sweeney Todd four times.
> 
> Yeah. I am a bit hesitant about it! But Jen will be here. :lol2:


awww im sure it will be fine  cant wait to see picsof them all


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Hehehe bet they look well cute wet:2thumb:


*angry lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww im sure it will be fine  cant wait to see picsof them all


I will try to get my camera back so I can take pics of them in the bath


----------



## Amalthea

They don't like being bathed, but I never have much trouble doing it


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> They don't like being bathed, but I never have much trouble doing it


I think Lottie and Livey will chuck up a stink. Never being bathed.

I think Neils lot will be easier. :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I will try to get my camera back so I can take pics of them in the bath


wooo 


Amalthea said:


> They don't like being bathed, but I never have much trouble doing it


oh i dont have trouble lol they just jump and try get out and rake their hands on my skin to try climb out


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading to bed. Nighty night, ladies


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Am heading to bed. Nighty night, ladies


Night night  x


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> wooo i went to see fast and furious tokyo drift three times


 i went to see the two towers 3 times :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Am heading to bed. Nighty night, ladies


night


----------



## _jake_

Add me back on ladies when I return... brother just going to get something off eBay


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am heading to bed. Nighty night, ladies


night jen


----------



## _jake_

argh he taaaaking ageeeeeesssss


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Add me back on ladies when I return... brother just going to get something off eBay


ok lol we thought you were pretending to sleep


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ok lol we thought you were pretending to sleep


Which was a much better story :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Which was a much better story :lol2:


lol yup :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

lol!


----------



## tomwilson

i'm really fed up tonight


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm really fed up tonight


Oh no


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Oh no


just feel like i cba with anything, like pure apethy its crap


----------



## _jake_

Cant be that bad Tom


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Cant be that bad Tom


 nothing has sparked it just this situation is getting to me dude.


----------



## _jake_

Well all I can do is hope everything gets sorted for you mate


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Well all I can do is hope everything gets sorted for you mate


 we where suposed to move in to her parents the weekend gone, and it looks like we won't be moving in next week, it just lloks like a date comes up and the it goes by and i'm the only one who notices


----------



## _jake_

Dunno what to suggest!


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Dunno what to suggest!


 its ok dude i think i just have to wait it out and be as patient as i can, just running out of patience now tbh. think i'm gonna go to bed try and find some head phones and list to metalica s&m album.


*cheers for talking man, it really was a massive help i really am very gratefull *

night guys


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> its ok dude i think i just have to wait it out and be as patient as i can, just running out of patience now tbh. think i'm gonna go to bed try and find some head phones and list to metalica s&m album.
> 
> 
> *cheers for talking man, it really was a massive help i really am very gratefull *
> 
> night guys


 It will all sort out for you mate. Just try not to worry.


Night


----------



## ami_j

night tom


----------



## Cillah

Night night x


----------



## ami_j

whats everyone up tothen lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> whats everyone up tothen lol


Pretty much everyone else is on MSN :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Pretty much everyone else is on MSN :lol2:


i figured as much lol :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i figured as much lol :lol2:


Yay half way to 2000 posts already :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yay half way to 2000 posts already :2thumb:


3/4s


----------



## _jake_

Ahhhhhh boring! msn is well funny though! :lol:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Ahhhhhh boring! msn is well funny though! :lol:


sure is lol , im gonna be knackered in the morning tho haha


----------



## _jake_

Sammme!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Sammme!


cant believe its so late already


----------



## _jake_

Its crazyyy!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> tut how rude........erm well about an hour ago:blush:
> 
> i still not sleeping well, but sleeping til 1.30pm is not gonna help me sleep tonight is it:bash:
> 
> shelllllllll
> 
> *colin has a new friend*:whistling2:


Huh???


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello people! : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Who's tagged "Zoo-Mans a homophobe"???


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Who's tagged "Zoo-Mans a homophobe"???


why the hell would anyone put something so dumb 
oh and hi col


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Who's tagged "Zoo-Mans a homophobe"???


WTF thats terrible! Contact a mod to remove it the disgraceful bastard:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im not bothered by it, I just thought it was a stupid thing to put seeing as Im gay! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not bothered by it, I just thought it was a stupid thing to put seeing as Im gay! :bash:


its that ridiculous i laughed tbh 
you must be like the worst homophobe in the world:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its that ridiculous i laughed tbh
> you must be like the worst homophobe in the world:lol2:


Ooo I know, Im terrible! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

like my tag! :lol:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> like my tag! :lol:


Not your Zoo-Mans a homophobe one :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Shuuuush I told you that was a secret!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> like my tag! :lol:


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo I know, Im terrible! :lol2:


how are you anyway ^^ you homophobe XD


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> how are you anyway ^^ you homophobe XD


Im ok thanks hun. Think Im going to apply for a job at Twycross Zoo.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks hun. Think Im going to apply for a job at Twycross Zoo.


oooo good luck


----------



## _jake_

I wanna job at a zoo. but wanna be a paramedic more xD


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I wanna job at a zoo. but wanna be a paramedic more xD


Nice one Jake!


----------



## ami_j

my dream job would be a millionaires wife BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice one Jake!


Init man!:whistling2:


ami_j said:


> my dream job would be a millionaires wife BAHAHAHAHA


So is mine. just not the wife part!: victory::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Init man!:whistling2:
> 
> So is mine. just not the wife part!: victory::lol2:


would be great lol 

i want a zebra


----------



## _jake_

I'd have a small animal rescue in my house if I was a millionare!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> would be great lol
> 
> i want a zebra


Why a Zebra?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Why a Zebra?


because they are frickin awesome :lol2: and stripy :lol2:
would have more than one , being herd animals 
or a zorse!!!!


----------



## ami_j




----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image
> image


Is that real???


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Is that real???


yup a zorse and a zonkey


----------



## ami_j

i LOVE these i love their ears


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i LOVE these i love their ears
> image
> image


The top ones are Mountain Zebras if Im right...


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The top ones are Mountain Zebras if Im right...


grevys  dno if they are known as mountain zebra too lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> grevys  dno if they are known as mountain zebra too lol


Ah no, I always think its the Mountain Zebra that has thinner stripes that are closer together than the other subspecies, but yes its the Grevys Zebra.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah no, I always think its the Mountain Zebra that has thinner stripes that are closer together than the other subspecies, but yes its the Grevys Zebra.


i only know cos of the ears , and i googled grevys 
hmm i gotta be up about nine , any point in gonna bed?:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i only know cos of the ears , and i googled grevys
> hmm i gotta be up about nine , any point in gonna bed?:lol2:


:lol2: you can still grab 4 hours sleep! Its nearly light here!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: you can still grab 4 hours sleep! Its nearly light here!


doubt it would be worth it by the time i would eventually get to sleep lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> doubt it would be worth it by the time i would eventually get to sleep lol


:lol2: think I will be going soon, eyelids starting to feel a bit heavy


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: think I will be going soon, eyelids starting to feel a bit heavy


haha well it is 5am :gasp:


----------



## Alex

I'm still here


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I'm still here


alex :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Right, Im done! Nighty night you two : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Right, Im done! Nighty night you two  : victory:


night col


----------



## Alex

Night Colin : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Night Colin : victory:


i cant believe we stayed up all night


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i cant believe we stayed up all night


 :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

still about alex? i took the dog for a walk


----------



## ami_j

hmmm have i won or opened the thead...or both 

heres a cute skunk to brighten everyones day 
no im not drunk :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Yarr im still here


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yarr im still here


awesome u still online?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> awesome u still online?


 Nope are you?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Nope are you?


yeah , went off for about 20 mins or so to move some stuff and take casey out


----------



## pippainnit

_jake_ said:


> I'd have a small animal rescue in my house if I was a millionare!


Me too! And a tapir.


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> Me too! And a tapir.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Who's tagged "Zoo-Mans a homophobe"???


 i don't know :blush:


_jake_ said:


> WTF thats terrible! Contact a mod to remove it the disgraceful bastard:devil:


 it was only a joke:blush:


----------



## pippainnit

ami_j said:


> image


It should be illegal to be that cute.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i don't know :blush:
> 
> it was only a joke:blush:





pippainnit said:


> It should be illegal to be that cute.


is pretty cute huh


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. 

Well, I read the first 3 pages of your night time ramblings and then gave up, so if I missed anything of any importance someone let me know!

Read the bit about the films and I saw "The Dirty Dozen" 7 times when I was young - 4 times in 1 week! :gasp: I saw it first on a date with someone in the city centre and then it moved to a cinema in the suburbs that I had a free pass to. My friend and I went every week from work to see whatever was on, whether it was something we wanted to see or not. the pass was stamped for that week and then you couldn't use it again. In those days :2thumb: you went into the cinema whenever you wanted and stayed as long as you wanted. The general thing was, if you went in after the film started, you stayed until "This is where we came in" and left, but my friend and I just stayed in until the cinema closed and saw the film twice! :lol2: So we watched "The Dirty Dozen" twice. However, the woman in the box office forgot to cross out my card, so we went back 2 days later and saw the film twice again. I was a real Charles Bronson fan in those days - just loved him!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## ditta

morning:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> morning:whistling2:


 wistley morning is it?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Well, I read the first 3 pages of your night time ramblings and then gave up, so if I missed anything of any importance someone let me know!
> 
> Read the bit about the films and I saw "The Dirty Dozen" 7 times when I was young - 4 times in 1 week! :gasp: I saw it first on a date with someone in the city centre and then it moved to a cinema in the suburbs that I had a free pass to. My friend and I went every week from work to see whatever was on, whether it was something we wanted to see or not. the pass was stamped for that week and then you couldn't use it again. In those days :2thumb: you went into the cinema whenever you wanted and stayed as long as you wanted. The general thing was, if you went in after the film started, you stayed until "This is where we came in" and left, but my friend and I just stayed in until the cinema closed and saw the film twice! :lol2: So we watched "The Dirty Dozen" twice. However, the woman in the box office forgot to cross out my card, so we went back 2 days later and saw the film twice again. I was a real Charles Bronson fan in those days - just loved him!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


that we stayed up all night haha hi eileen


ditta said:


> morning:whistling2:


hey you


----------



## pippainnit

ami_j said:


> is pretty cute huh


I spent pretty much all of my time in Malaysia hoping to see one, but no luck! I just love how something so cute turns into something so big and, well, ugly! But I love ugly animals so it's all good.


----------



## ditta

ditta said:


> morning:whistling2:


 yup i dont think im here really :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> I spent pretty much all of my time in Malaysia hoping to see one, but no luck! I just love how something so cute turns into something so big and, well, ugly! But I love ugly animals so it's all good.


i think you can keep them over here but they need DWA?


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> yup i dont think im here really :lol2:


 i'm not sure if you're being cryptic or spacey :lol2:

how are you ditta


----------



## pippainnit

ami_j said:


> i think you can keep them over here but they need DWA?


I can just imagine me with a tapir and Willit. Way to break down my already fragile neighbourly relations in one fell swoop! 

They'd look ridiculously cute together though. Husky and tapir - should be a cartoon really.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> that we stayed up all night haha hi eileen


I saw that! Cos your post after 4:00 was at the top of the last page, so I read that. :lol2:


ditta said:


> yup i dont think im here really :lol2:


It's very early for you Ditta - I'm not surprised! I wouldn't be up and about yet if it wasn't that I'd swapped my childy mindy day to today so I could get Thursday off!

Well that's me off now - catch ya'all later when I'm at work.


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> I can just imagine me with a tapir and Willit. Way to break down my already fragile neighbourly relations in one fell swoop!
> 
> They'd look ridiculously cute together though. Husky and tapir - should be a cartoon really.


would be totally awesome ^^


feorag said:


> I saw that! Cos your post after 4:00 was at the top of the last page, so I read that. :lol2:It's very early for you Ditta - I'm not surprised! I wouldn't be up and about yet if it wasn't that I'd swapped my childy mindy day to today so I could get Thursday off!
> 
> Well that's me off now - catch ya'all later when I'm at work.


byeeee eileen


----------



## ditta

im up this early waiting for delivery of cats new bike,,,,, she keeps texting me saying.......are you still up?............

tom, im really in bed asleep, hence me not being here, im sorry if im being cryptic, i even quoted myself in my last post instead of you.......see im still asleep:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tom did you take the tag off then lol


----------



## Shell195

Morning all


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Morning all


morning :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Morning all


 morning


----------



## Amalthea

Shell!! You know the house martin nest at the back of the house?? It fell  I didn't notice until AFTER bring Diesel in, so one baby is dead on the lawn, and there are three others. Two of the ones below the nest are dead, as well, and then we've got one living. I thought he was dead, too, till he took a breath. I am warming him up slowly, but what do I do?!? His parents are still trying to come back to the nest  if I put him in a box on the windowsill somehow, would that help? He's too cold yet to scream for them, but he is starting to perk up a tiny bit.


----------



## feorag

Poor little marten babies - you've no idea how many nests we get brought into the Sanctuary every summer.

You're doing the right thing warming him up and if you can get a box on the window sill so the parents can still look after him that would be great, but you'll need to keep a close eye on him, to make sure that they are still feeding him.


----------



## Amalthea

He is starting to move a tiny bit and breathing much deeper.


----------



## Amalthea

I've defrosted some mince for him and he's backed up to have a poo, so I think he's feeling better.


----------



## pippainnit

Aw, bless it! Having a poo nearly always makes me feel better, if that's anything to go by :blush:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone .


----------



## feorag

That's heartening Jen - have you any mealworms for your critters, cos you could give him one of them, just snap the head off for safety.


----------



## feorag

Oops, morning Cilla! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Oops, morning Cilla! :lol2:


Good morning . How are you Eileen ?


----------



## Amalthea

I only have freezedried mealies in. I got him to take a bit of mince, but it was definitely half-hearted. Am uploading pics now....


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Good morning . How are you Eileen ?


I'm fine Cilla, although a little worried about Angus. He's still wheezing this morning, although eating fine so that's a good sign.



Amalthea said:


> I only have freezedried mealies in. I got him to take a bit of mince, but it was definitely half-hearted. Am uploading pics now....


Aw, bless. He looks well grown Jen! :2thumb:

Is there enough of the nest left for you to put it in a box for him?


----------



## Amalthea

The nest is obliterated!! They have been using this same nest for about three years, so with the rain we just had, I think it was weak. And this is the third batch of babies, too.


----------



## Amalthea

So far, the parents are ignoring the baby, but from this side of the window, it looks like they're rebuilding the nest. They are flying to where it was and staying there for a few seconds, then flying off. Will give them some time and if they don't go down to the baby, I'll bring him back in.


----------



## ashley

Amalthea said:


> Ashley, I bet you are super excited!!! I know I was this close to our wedding!  Regardless if anything "goes wrong", it'll be perfect, I've no doubt


Yeah, definitely excited! I understand how some people say it's stressful but TBH, it's other people hassling me or bickering or digging for info that's peeing me off. Why would I want to tell everyone every single detail so they can go tell everyone else! It's not about what we're having as favours, or what the flowers look like, it's about two people getting married! :devil::lol2: Thanks, I'll love the day no matter what, if others don't like it then tough! It's not like I'll see half of them again anyway!



Shell195 said:


> It wont be easy getting Elmo to stop suckling and if you put any nasty tasting stuff on her she will lick it iff herself. I cant remember what breed of dog Midge is but if shes not to big what about a T shirt or dog vest type thing which will deter him a bit. Goodluck with breaking Elmos habit as it doesnt sound like either one wants to stop:lol2:


She's a springer. I may get her a t-shirt, i never thought of that! I did think of a dog hoodie but it's far too hot for her to be wearing one of them. We were talking about yucky tasting stuff but Misge would lick it off herself, and I wouldn't want something to irritate her. I may just put a lamp shade on his head so he can't reach :lol2:



feorag said:


> Best way to look at it I think! I've been married 3 times and never arranged anything more than 4 weeks before the wedding, but then I didn't want a 'proper' one anyway.
> 
> Only decided on the Tuesday to marry Barry and we got married on the Friday! :lol2:
> 
> Only did it cos the children were at their dads and I wanted to go away for a weekend and he said he thought it was excessive, seeing as we were going away on our annual holiday in 3 weeks time! So I gave him a reason! :lol2:
> :2thumb:


OMG Eileen, I could never do that! 3 days! I never wanted a proper wedding but I guess it's turned out that way. There's some aspects we feel we should do because we've got people coming all the way from Norfolk and Corby and London etc. but everything's how I want it 

I told Stu I was only marrying him for cheaper insurance :lol2:

Jen, I hope the baby birdie's ok poor little thing!


----------



## Amalthea

Just got in touch with a local bird hospital and they were soooooo helpful *note the sarcasm*


----------



## Shell195

Jen thats awful poor birds 

Have a look on here

Hand-rearing Swallow and Martins (Techniques)


OR
You could try ringing these if the parents arent feeding it 

*South Manchester Wildlife Rescue
*Cares for: All wildlife
Location: Alderley Edge
Tel: 07950 867353


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got in touch with a local bird hospital and they were soooooo helpful *note the sarcasm*


 
:gasp: Which one? 
I know a lady in Southport who would take it from you but you would have to drop it off at the vets in Southport and she would pick it up from there


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone Home at last and glad to be back. Have seen all the babies that are left and they are huge for their age and doing well. Got a lovely greeting from Mysty who nearly pulled my mate over trying to get to me as I got out the taxi, as for the cats well Figaro was non plussed and just turned his back on us Dante wouldnt come near us but Nero he gave me kisses and cuddles and promptly bit Glyn for leaving him lol. Spent the night curled up with me and then realised that his sucklers were back at around 5am so have now had my earlobs, neck, arms, top lip and back suckled by him, so good to be home. How is everyone today?


----------



## Shell195

Hi Sammy its always nice to go home isnt it:flrt:It sounds like most of the furries have missed you:no1:
It started raining about 2 hours ago and it forgot to stop, its bouncing down.I am sat with a poodle on my knee while I type, shes a narky old cow but we love her. The cats are very cross they cant play out and the 2 nekkid boys have gone to bed with Steve as hes on nights tonight
How are you?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm fine Cilla, although a little worried about Angus. He's still wheezing this morning, although eating fine so that's a good sign.
> 
> Aw, bless. He looks well grown Jen! :2thumb:
> 
> Is there enough of the nest left for you to put it in a box for him?


 

Poor Angus, I hope he gets better soon


----------



## Amalthea

I dunno which hospital it is... Just a number Cynthia from Manchester Rodent Rescue gave me. 

The parents aren't feeding him, but he's taking food from me... Grudgingly.

Will give those ones in Alderley Edge a ring, too......


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> OMG Eileen, I could never do that! 3 days! I never wanted a proper wedding but I guess it's turned out that way.


Third time around I got the wedding I wanted - nobody there, but 2 friends to sign as witnesses and we only asked them cos the registry office is down a little back lane and the registrar said if we couldn't pull someone off the street, he wouldn't be able to wait cos he had a full day, so I asked an old friend and her husband to come along!

First time I got married my mother had a dicky fit when I told her I didn't want anybody there at all! I got the hurt look and the "you've got to have your mother at your wedding" :roll: so i gave in and said if she wanted to come, she could. So my mum and dad and brother came along and my godmother who was my fav aunt and her husband. John's mum, his youngest brother and another one and his wife also turned up. 

We got married, took a couple of photographs outside the registry office and then John and I left and headed for Ullapool (long drive) picking up his young daughter and my dog on the way! Everyone else didn't know what to do so they went down town to Fenwicks for coffee! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He's started to gape for me!!! Took three pea sized balls of meat this time around with very little fuss! And he's feeling much stronger, cuz he can perch(ish) on my finger (very wobbly-like) and his eyes are much more open and you can tell he's very aware now.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Hi Sammy its always nice to go home isnt it:flrt:It sounds like most of the furries have missed you:no1:
> It started raining about 2 hours ago and it forgot to stop, its bouncing down.I am sat with a poodle on my knee while I type, shes a narky old cow but we love her. The cats are very cross they cant play out and the 2 nekkid boys have gone to bed with Steve as hes on nights tonight
> How are you?


It certainly is good to be home and to have the greeting I did when I got back and to sleep in my own bed once more lol strange how it is the little things you miss like curling up with the cat and not being able to move for fear of kicking one of them in my sleep but well worth every second. 
The weather here is actually quite good still just beginning to get cloudy but till nice and warm Dante has just come back in from a roam and everyone is asleep bar me including Glyn who doesnt seem to want to get up at all today even though we need to go and get some food shopping done. Was great holding all the baby hamsters fro the first time all of them are quite gentle and had no real fear have one to find a home for as i want to keep the cream one and Glyn wants to keep one of the little grey roans the other is going to the fathers owner who feel in love with it lol so just a little sable one to find a loving home for now.
Mind you did have a bit of a shock at the growth spirt my german giant beardie Zeus has had. She looks so big now and still isnt full grown and her citurs markings are becoming very clear now and yes i do know she has a boys name lol but i was told it was a boy when i first acquired her last year. The funniest thing is Nero who keeps sleeping on the suitcase as if to say you are not going again I even managed to get a couple of pics of him last night curled up inside it even though it was closed with his head hanging out fast asleep it was really quite cute lol


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news Jen - it really doesn't take them long to adapt to eating from someone/something other than their mother or father! Any sort of movement at all will encourage a gape for food!

The only time I'm away from my animals and sleep without a cat in my bed is when I visit my children, but I know what you mean Sammy. It's not so bad now cos all the oldies who had to be in bed under the covers with their heads on my pillow and in my face and my arm around them are gone now! :sad: The 2 who are left don't sleep in the bed, although Purrdy has discovered the joys of sleeping in the gap between mine and Barry's pillow, but I don't have a cat to cuddle in bed any more, so I'm getting used to it at last!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Jen - it really doesn't take them long to adapt to eating from someone/something other than their mother or father! Any sort of movement at all will encourage a gape for food!
> 
> The only time I'm away from my animals and sleep without a cat in my bed is when I visit my children, but I know what you mean Sammy. It's not so bad now cos all the oldies who had to be in bed under the covers with their heads on my pillow and in my face and my arm around them are gone now! :sad: The 2 who are left don't sleep in the bed, although Purrdy has discovered the joys of sleeping in the gap between mine and Barry's pillow, but I don't have a cat to cuddle in bed any more, *so I'm getting used to it at last!*


 

Im not so sure I would get used to this as I have Purdy as my teddybear, she sleeps in my arms and has to have her back feet resting on one hand and a front paw being held in the other,then I have Dennis and Harley under the covers next me,TomTom, Bailey and Elmo sleep behind my knees on top of the covers and then the dogs fit in everywhere else.Its bad enough sleeping without Claudes loud snoring so I dont know how I would manage without my furry friends cuddling up


----------



## Amalthea

I don't sleep well when Louis decides he doesn't want to snuggle. I fall asleep best when I'm smooshed inbetween Gary and Louis.

He didn't gape automatically, but it didn't take much effort and he was swallowing my finger *lol* I tried feeding him with tweezers and I just can't get it. I've always used my fingers, so I'm gonna just continue doing that, I think.


----------



## pippainnit

Aw, I feel bad for not letting any of my critters in the bed with me, but I'm such a nightmare to be in bed with that they'd probably all soon up and leave anyway! I wriggle beyond belief, talk, have random coughing fits which makes people think I'm about to die, open my eyes and stare for a bit (I'm completely oblivious to this one!) and generally am just a right pain in the arse!


----------



## sammy1969

NOt usure I will ever get used to not having pet to cuddle upto in bed lol it has been years since i last had a bed to myself as such Although i have said any new pets in the dog department willnot be allowed in the bedroom I doubt I will stick to i as to me they are part of the family and should be with you just incase but then again I am a soft touch lol. The one nice thing I did tough was get Glyns fish tank set up whiclst was away so he had a surprise to come home to. IT only has two little guppies in it at the moment but I know it will end up with alot more and probably growing in size too but thats what happens with fish If only I could find a nice suitable home for the bosc monitor I took on last year everything will be great.


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> i don't know :blush:
> 
> it was only a joke:blush:


Well if it is you then its alright: victory::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I thought I'd show ya how much perkier he is now (I took this after food)


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> tom did you take the tag off then lol


 i changed it :blush:

cute baby bird jen hope he'll be ok now


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Tom  He looks much more advanced now that he's not cold and wet. I think he's got a pretty decent chance


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, Tom  He looks much more advanced now that he's not cold and wet. I think he's got a pretty decent chance


 
Very cute, you gonna rear him then Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

I couldn't get through to the Alderley Edge place and the other one was useless, so I don't know what else I can do....

The only day this week that I might struggle is Thursday. I work that day.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I couldn't get through to the Alderley Edge place and the other one was useless, so I don't know what else I can do....
> 
> The only day this week that I might struggle is Thursday. I work that day.


 

Wildlife Hospital
15 Vale Avenue, Horwich, Bolton, BL6 5RF
01204 690018
-
-
www

-




-
-
-
-
Wood Cottage Wildlife Sanctuary
Wood Cottage, Alkrington Woods, Middleton, M24 1WE
0161 654 8278
All
Paul Spencer​


----------



## Amalthea

That first one gave me the number of the useless one I called earlier and then no answer at the other.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That first one gave me the number of the useless one I called earlier and then no answer at the other.


 
The lady at Rochdale hedgehog rescue has been handrearing birds since 3 owls has closed down, you could try her if you wanted


----------



## Amalthea

She said house martins were beyond her abilities and told me to call that useless one!!! *rips out hair*


----------



## sammy1969

Very cute chick Jen Hope everything goes well with it.

I have just had a run in of sorts with my neighbour got back from shopping and my neighbours little girl and her two playmates were doing sums in chalk on the pavement and wall where the drying area is. This woman came in and told the kids off for writing on the walls saying it made the area look like a council estate and that it was graffitti. I looked up and said I would wash it off as it would only take water and would wsh away with the next shower but no she went up to her parents and tried to ge ther into trouble there which i am pleased to say failed. Now I can understand if it had been tennagers with spray paints etc but these were five and six year olds doing sums. So i voiced my opnion and said Ill wash it as i was there with them but she had to carry on just because she owns her flat. Its not as if her son is such an angel and did nothing wrong when he was growing up but to her none of the children round here are allowed to play outside and enjoy themselves as it may disturb her.
Sorry rant over


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> She said house martins were beyond her abilities and told me to call that useless one!!! *rips out hair*


 
Gwen and Jean (swan rescue) in Southport rear everything, I can give you a contact number but it would mean a trip to Southport for you


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Very cute chick Jen Hope everything goes well with it.
> 
> I have just had a run in of sorts with my neighbour got back from shopping and my neighbours little girl and her two playmates were doing sums in chalk on the pavement and wall where the drying area is. This woman came in and told the kids off for writing on the walls saying it made the area look like a council estate and that it was graffitti. I looked up and said I would wash it off as it would only take water and would wsh away with the next shower but no she went up to her parents and tried to ge ther into trouble there which i am pleased to say failed. Now I can understand if it had been tennagers with spray paints etc but these were five and six year olds doing sums. So i voiced my opnion and said Ill wash it as i was there with them but she had to carry on just because she owns her flat. Its not as if her son is such an angel and did nothing wrong when he was growing up but to her none of the children round here are allowed to play outside and enjoy themselves as it may disturb her.
> Sorry rant over


 

What a miserable cow she is:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Very cute chick Jen Hope everything goes well with it.
> 
> I have just had a run in of sorts with my neighbour got back from shopping and my neighbours little girl and her two playmates were doing sums in chalk on the pavement and wall where the drying area is. This woman came in and told the kids off for writing on the walls saying it made the area look like a council estate and that it was graffitti. I looked up and said I would wash it off as it would only take water and would wsh away with the next shower but no she went up to her parents and tried to ge ther into trouble there which i am pleased to say failed. Now I can understand if it had been tennagers with spray paints etc but these were five and six year olds doing sums. So i voiced my opnion and said Ill wash it as i was there with them but she had to carry on just because she owns her flat. Its not as if her son is such an angel and did nothing wrong when he was growing up but to her none of the children round here are allowed to play outside and enjoy themselves as it may disturb her.
> Sorry rant over


What a lovely woman....



Shell195 said:


> Gwen and Jean (swan rescue) in Southport rear everything, I can give you a contact number but it would mean a trip to Southport for you


Hmm.... Well, crap! Can't just have mellow days... Nooo *lol* I don't know when we could get to Southport. Not sure if it could be done before Thursday!


----------



## Shell195

Maybe ring your vet and ask if they know of any local bird rescue people


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> What a miserable cow she is:devil:


That doesn't begin to describe her to be honest, she acts as if she owns the whole block no one escapes her complaints and most of them are really trivial. Even when a group of us sit outside enjoying good company and conversation she looks down her nose at us all and well she especially hates me as I wont take her nonsense. The funny thing is the girls had great fun with a scrubbing brush and bowl of water cleaning it up, taking it in turns but even that didnt satisfy her she still had to moan over there giggles and screams of laughter. Still at least she cant moan that it is there now as most of it has gone but I couldnt resist leaving a little reminder for her cow that i am


----------



## Shell195

Im disgusted:bash:


Preloved advert

*Mother Hamster Comes With Her Newborn Babies For Sale*

*Details*

Type: Private Advert Price: £15 no offersUpdated: Yesterday

*Description*

£15 to ensure brilliant home for all 5 of them that they won't be used for food/pet shops. 

They were born this morning, all looking very pink and healthy.
Mother has been taking good care of them, has cleaned them up and is feeding them well. 
Mother hamster is around 3 months old, white in colour, black eyes, grey stripe down her back. Father was dark brown, so babies will be a variety of colours. 

Was an unexpected, accidental pregnancy, hence not keeping them. 

Collection from Whitefield, Manchester. 
I will give you lots more information and photo if you email me. 

Please note, cage is not included.


----------



## sammy1969

oh my god that is awful i cant believe some people have they no sense of duty why mate them and who in their right mind sell them at this stage especially with no cage as the mum wil destroy as we all know bloody people should be shot


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> oh my god that is awful i cant believe some people have they no sense of duty why mate them and who in their right mind sell them at this stage especially with no cage as the mum wil destroy as we all know bloody people should be shot


 
As syrians are solitary animals how the hell did an accidental mating happen??
I think its awful to advertise them all for sale at such a critical time, some people make me sick:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

well that si a good point as syrians never accidently mate its impossible I didnt realise on reading the ad they were syrains thought they might be russians but as you say no way that was accidental mating. It is totally wrong


----------



## Amalthea

Whitefield is just down the road from me, too


----------



## Shell195

Do you think I should email them suggesting they keep them until the babies are older?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Do you think I should email them suggesting they keep them until the babies are older?


yup  and as it sounds like a dwarf hamster with the colouring and accidental litters are common with them, as pet shops cant sex them properly 
if she only took dad out when she found the babies , there will be more babies in about 3 or 4 weeks probably


----------



## sammy1969

To be honest yes as they will loose the babies but not sure it wil do any good if i had an account i would do it hun but unfortunately I dont I am wondering if they are syrains though as the ad doesnt say may be russians hence the accidental mating but it may help if oyu did point out that they need to be at least four weeks old before leaving mum and at least two before being disturbed and selling them now could end up with mum culling all the babies


----------



## sammy1969

Lol Jaimi snap


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> To be honest yes as they will loose the babies but not sure it wil do any good if i had an account i would do it hun but unfortunately I dont I am wondering if they are syrains though as the ad doesnt say may be russians hence the accidental mating but it may help if oyu did point out that they need to be at least four weeks old before leaving mum and at least two before being disturbed and selling them now could end up with mum culling all the babies


i think the best time to get mum would be when the babies are about two and a half three weeks if anyone is going to get them, before she could give birth again, waiting for the second litter means that the first litter would start being sexually active... amount of times ive heard of two missexed hammys causing major trouble and tonnes of babies why cant pet shops just do it right


----------



## Shell195

Dunno why I thought they were syrians, ive emailed them now anyway, see if they answer me


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Dunno why I thought they were syrians, ive emailed them now anyway, see if they answer me


most of the time when i see hamster , i think syrian  
they might be but id be very dubious that they were really accidents if they are


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> most of the time when i see hamster , i think syrian
> they might be but id be very dubious that they were really accidents if they are


The desription sounds like a dwarf hammy though:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im not so sure I would get used to this as I have Purdy as my teddybear, she sleeps in my arms and has to have her back feet resting on one hand and a front paw being held in the other,then I have Dennis and Harley under the covers next me,TomTom, Bailey and Elmo sleep behind my knees on top of the covers and then the dogs fit in everywhere else.Its bad enough sleeping without Claudes loud snoring so I dont know how I would manage without my furry friends cuddling up


Well I've slept like that for the last 14 years. I always had Pasht in my face, head on pillow, then Luna would come along and squash him out, so my arm had to go around both of them and Sorcha slept on my head. When Pasht died, Sorcha took his place and no way would she allow Luna to squash her out as she was definitely T.C. so Luna then started sleeping down towards my tummy. Then when Sorcha died, Luna finally got the place she wanted and she slept there until I lost her last August. When Luna died, Harry moved in and took that place. So since I lost Harry I've had no-one fighting to be in that position! :sad:



Amalthea said:


> He didn't gape automatically, but it didn't take much effort and he was swallowing my finger *lol* I tried feeding him with tweezers and I just can't get it. I've always used my fingers, so I'm gonna just continue doing that, I think.


I can't get away with tweezers either Jen - I use my fingers too! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen have you heard off Charlie, just wondered how Tabby was doing


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> The desription sounds like a dwarf hammy though:lol2:


im suprised im so sharp after my all nighter :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

lol so you were on the razz last night then or just up all night


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> lol so you were on the razz last night then or just up all night


lol just up all night... had a nap this afternoon but dont think i will take much rocking tonight to fall asleep:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

awwwwww mind oyu glyn was up till around five this mornign which meant i didnt sleep then dante wanted out at 5am and was told to go back to bed lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> awwwwww mind oyu glyn was up till around five this mornign which meant i didnt sleep then dante wanted out at 5am and was told to go back to bed lol


lol you should of come online we were all chatting


----------



## sammy1969

Had no internet or i would of lol it came back at around 12 today not sure what was wrong though


----------



## ami_j

LOL today was funny , was talking to my mum and asked her if she wanted to go on holiday and shes like yeah going on about going to london and staying in a hotel and having someone driving us round , and i said we could probably get two weeks in spain for what that would cost and shes like i dont care , would have to go on a boat or a plane to get there (she hates water and heights) so i said trying to be reassuring "you have more chance of being killed by a donkey than being killed on a plane"
so she goes not if the donkey is on a paraglider
i nearly died laughing , turns out it was in the news and was a sad story about this poor donkey that had been tied to a parachute and pulled in the air behind a jet ski , but by then i just had this image of sitting on a beach with my mum saying " see said you would be ok" and then this donkey in a handglider coming at us :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> LOL today was funny , was talking to my mum and asked her if she wanted to go on holiday and shes like yeah going on about going to london and staying in a hotel and having someone driving us round , and i said we could probably get two weeks in spain for what that would cost and shes like i dont care , would have to go on a boat or a plane to get there (she hates water and heights) so i said trying to be reassuring "you have more chance of being killed by a donkey than being killed on a plane"
> so she goes not if the donkey is on a paraglider
> i nearly died laughing , turns out it was in the news and was a sad story about this poor donkey that had been tied to a parachute and pulled in the air behind a jet ski , but by then i just had this image of sitting on a beach with my mum saying " see said you would be ok" and then this donkey in a handglider coming at us :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## _jake_

Hehe I just got back from walkies with Kia and Roxy! she decided to come with us and it was really cute


----------



## sammy1969

awwwwwww


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Hehe I just got back from walkies with Kia and Roxy! she decided to come with us and it was really cute


you abandoned us


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Eileen have you heard off Charlie, just wondered how Tabby was doing


I've been at work today, haven't been back long, made my boyfriends stay in all day as I didn't want her left alone :blush:

Shes doing great today, she had the pain killers last night which settled her right down and more this morning, since they kicked in last night we haven't seen any squatting and shes done a couple of big wees. I think its still slightly uncomfortable for her as she isn't sleeping as much as she normally does but she does still have 3 more syringes of pain killers and we were given a 10 day course of the cystitis pills so still have lot to go with them. Shes spent the day following my boyfriend around as he cleaned up getting under his feet so she must be feeling better as yesterday she just sat on ground floor alone and looking rather sad which is very unlike her as she likes to be near us at all times!


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> you abandoned us


I did:gasp: Oh well!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> I've been at work today, haven't been back long, made my boyfriends stay in all day as I didn't want her left alone :blush:
> 
> Shes doing great today, she had the pain killers last night which settled her right down and more this morning, since they kicked in last night we haven't seen any squatting and shes done a couple of big wees. I think its still slightly uncomfortable for her as she isn't sleeping as much as she normally does but she does still have 3 more syringes of pain killers and we were given a 10 day course of the cystitis pills so still have lot to go with them. Shes spent the day following my boyfriend around as he cleaned up getting under his feet so she must be feeling better as yesterday she just sat on ground floor alone and looking rather sad which is very unlike her as she likes to be near us at all times!


 
Thats excellent news:no1:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I did:gasp: Oh well!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds promising, Charli!!!


----------



## Amalthea

A new pic of Peri


----------



## sammy1969

AWWW very cute


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> A new pic of Peri
> 
> image


:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> As syrians are solitary animals how the hell did an accidental mating happen??
> I think its awful to advertise them all for sale at such a critical time, some people make me sick:bash:


 jaime beat me to it was going to say it sounds like winter whites, still disgracefull that she's trying to sell them on at this stage and also disgracfull how much she seems to know about the pups since she shouldn't have messed with the nest yet


----------



## Cillah

Awwh she's so cute Jen


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Shes doing great today, she had the pain killers last night which settled her right down and more this morning, since they kicked in last night we haven't seen any squatting and shes done a couple of big wees. I think its still slightly uncomfortable for her as she isn't sleeping as much as she normally does but she does still have 3 more syringes of pain killers and we were given a 10 day course of the cystitis pills so still have lot to go with them. Shes spent the day following my boyfriend around as he cleaned up getting under his feet so she must be feeling better as yesterday she just sat on ground floor alone and looking rather sad which is very unlike her as she likes to be near us at all times!


That all sounds very heartening Charli! I'm sure things are now starting to improve cos the anti-b will really be kicking in now!



Amalthea said:


> A new pic of Peri
> 
> image


She really is incredibly pretty, Jen! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I just love Peri, shes a cutie:flrt:


Steve and Chris have gone to work and seem to have hidden the sky remote:bash::bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh dear typical men lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Oh dear typical men lol


 we are incharge of all remotes muhahaha


----------



## _jake_

Women shouldn't watch TV :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> we are incharge of all remotes muhahaha





_jake_ said:


> Women shouldn't watch TV :whistling2:


Men also should be seen and not heard lol but they never learnt that one either. Runs off at 90 miles an hour lmao


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Women shouldn't watch TV :whistling2:


lol you wouldnt say that to a womans face


----------



## sammy1969

I doubt he would either he would be so nice and quiet just as he should be lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I doubt he would either he would be so nice and quiet just as he should be lol


 thought you where busy running :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> thought you where busy running :lol2:


Had to stop to catch my breath for a second lmao


----------



## pippainnit

My OH has fled the house after a spat earlier. I asked him, politely, to pick me up a bottle of red on the way home from football (yep, that's right, football while I slave away in the house all day .) Anyway, he picked me up the most rancid bottle of plonk I've ever had the misfortune of tasting. It honestly looked like someone had wee'ed in a bottle of Ribena. I swear he has a talent for picking the worst wine in the shop. When I muttered something about it he bleated on about how if I want something done I should do it myself. He should never have said that as now I am on cleaning, washing, ironing, tidying and cooking strike until further notice  Haha.


----------



## tomwilson

pippainnit said:


> My OH has fled the house after a spat earlier. I asked him, politely, to pick me up a bottle of red on the way home from football (yep, that's right, football while I slave away in the house all day .) Anyway, he picked me up the most rancid bottle of plonk I've ever had the misfortune of tasting. It honestly looked like someone had wee'ed in a bottle of Ribena. I swear he has a talent for picking the worst wine in the shop. When I muttered something about it he bleated on about how if I want something done I should do it myself. He should never have said that as now I am on cleaning, washing, ironing, tidying and cooking strike until further notice  Haha.


 i like to pretened to be massoganistic but i cba right now so (insert appropriate massoganistic reply here, and reply with appropriately disgusted comment now)


----------



## pippainnit

Well, frankly, I'm disgusted!


----------



## sammy1969

Men lol they neve know when to keep quiet lol. Good for you hun I would do exactly the same thing


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i like to pretened to be massoganistic but i cba right now so (insert appropriate massoganistic reply here, and reply with appropriately disgusted comment now)


do you mean masochistic or misogynistic


----------



## pippainnit

Maybe it's both?! A scary combo...


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> Maybe it's both?! A scary combo...


im trying to figure out how that would work lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> do you mean masochistic or misogynistic


 misogynistic my spell checker must be broke remind me to tell her of later


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> misogynistic my spell checker must be broke remind me to tell her of later


Now you are treading on dangerous ground there Tom remember this a predominantly female thread here lmao


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> misogynistic my spell checker must be broke remind me to tell her of later


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Now you are treading on dangerous ground there Tom remember this a predominantly female thread here lmao


 as i said i like to joke :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Lmao you like to live dangerously more like but I love you still you make me smile


----------



## pippainnit

Heh, talking of 'sexist' jokes or whatever, a friend of a friend (who does not find sexist jokes amusing in the slightest) had her Facebook profile picture of her at a feminist rally in London. She was carrying a poorly made banner saying something about womanhood, or whatnot, with the caption that she'd rushed the sign and wasn't very artistic.

Some guy just wrote: "you should've got a man to make it for you."

She did not find it amusing!


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Lmao you like to live dangerously more like but I love you still you make me smile


 i just explained the joke to said spell checker and she said shes going to smack me as soon as she gets close enough


----------



## sammy1969

pippainnit said:


> Heh, talking of 'sexist' jokes or whatever, a friend of a friend (who does not find sexist jokes amusing in the slightest) had her Facebook profile picture of her at a feminist rally in London. She was carrying a poorly made banner saying something about womanhood, or whatnot, with the caption that she'd rushed the sign and wasn't very artistic.
> 
> Some guy just wrote: "you should've got a man to make it for you."
> 
> She did not find it amusing!


lmao i bet she wasnt amused at all


----------



## tomwilson

pippainnit said:


> Heh, talking of 'sexist' jokes or whatever, a friend of a friend (who does not find sexist jokes amusing in the slightest) had her Facebook profile picture of her at a feminist rally in London. She was carrying a poorly made banner saying something about womanhood, or whatnot, with the caption that she'd rushed the sign and wasn't very artistic.
> 
> Some guy just wrote: "you should've got a man to make it for you."
> 
> She did not find it amusing!


 there are jokes and then there are attitudes in my mind it is not good to be too far either side to be honest, i treat everyone equally and would never view myself as any more worthy than a woman and i think it should be the same the other way around


----------



## sammy1969

I treat everyone how i want to be treated myself regardless of age sex creed or colour and hopefully people treat me the same having said that i am completely insane and no where near a typical woman so i have been told lol


----------



## Amalthea

So not impressed with Neil (the guy we are collecting rats off of for Cilla).... He is having a mouse off me and I'm charging a whopping £3, so when I asked if he'd put towards petrol (like Cilla is), he said no that he'd just pay for the mouse. After quoting Cilla £25 for delivering the rats from Leeds!!! It'd cost MAYBE £10 in petrol there and back.


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i just explained the joke to said spell checker and she said shes going to smack me as soon as she gets close enough


Is she locked in the Kitchen at the minute then?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> So not impressed with Neil (the guy we are collecting rats off of for Cilla).... He is having a mouse off me and I'm charging a whopping £3, so when I asked if he'd put towards petrol (like Cilla is), he said no that he'd just pay for the mouse. After quoting Cilla £25 for delivering the rats from Leeds!!! It'd cost MAYBE £10 in petrol there and back.


He doesn't seem to budge on things like that. I swear people get rats off him cheaper than I am. I want those four no matter what so I can't do much about it but.. :whistling2:


----------



## pippainnit

tomwilson said:


> there are jokes and then there are attitudes in my mind it is not good to be too far either side to be honest, i treat everyone equally and would never view myself as any more worthy than a woman and i think it should be the same the other way around


Yeah I agree. I'm someone who can pretty much take a joke about anything though. It's very, very hard to offend me.


----------



## sammy1969

Alex said:


> Is she locked in the Kitchen at the minute then?


OOOOOOOOO lol


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> He doesn't seem to budge on things like that. I swear people get rats off him cheaper than I am. I want those four no matter what so I can't do much about it but.. :whistling2:


But the cheek to say no when I was bringing animals (although, now he just wants one doe) for him, as well!!! From time to time I do drool over his rats, but I will not be buying any off him in the future just for that comment.


----------



## Alex

sammy1969 said:


> OOOOOOOOO lol


 I'd just like to take this opportunity to say im joking too. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Is she locked in the Kitchen at the minute then?


 no she's sat on the couch reading i cooked the dinner tonight


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> But the cheek to say no when I was bringing animals (although, now he just wants one doe) for him, as well!!! From time to time I do drool over his rats, but I will not be buying any off him in the future just for that comment.


Same. After these four I won't be dealing with him either. Martin wasn't impressed with him when he found out what he was charging. I never mentioned it to him because I thought it would have been the right price. =/


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> no she's sat on the couch reading i cooked the dinner tonight


 :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ALEX YOU ARE WANTED ONLINE lol


----------



## sammy1969

Alex said:


> I'd just like to take this opportunity to say im joking too. :lol2:


I know oyu are hun I dont offend easily and know when something is said in jest lol and also know the people on this thread would never intentionally offend anyone unless they really deserved it


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ALEX YOU ARE WANTED ONLINE lol


 dead or alive, whats the reward


----------



## Alex

sammy1969 said:


> I know oyu are hun I dont offend easily and know when something is said in jest lol and also know the people on this thread would never intentionally offend anyone unless they really deserved it


 Nope wouldnt do it intentionally, infact im one of the least sexist people around. I dont see why people need to be?


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> dead or alive, whats the reward


Dirty talk from Jake :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

You love it Alex


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Dirty talk from Jake :lol2:


 no gold coins


----------



## ami_j

lol alex he was asking where his sexy man was


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> So not impressed with Neil (the guy we are collecting rats off of for Cilla).... He is having a mouse off me and I'm charging a whopping £3, so when I asked if he'd put towards petrol (like Cilla is), he said no that he'd just pay for the mouse. After quoting Cilla £25 for delivering the rats from Leeds!!! It'd cost MAYBE £10 in petrol there and back.


 

He wants you to deliver a £3 mouse for free:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

jaime ould you load up happy pets and save the samurai turtle for me to get it please


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Same. After these four I won't be dealing with him either. Martin wasn't impressed with him when he found out what he was charging. I never mentioned it to him because I thought it would have been the right price. =/


 
Good. These were his exact words:



> theres no others that i like so just the rumpwhite sorry im not willing to pay anything for the petrol, its up to you whether you bring the mouse or not im willing to pay for the mouse


CHEEK!!

I am, however, making a detour to Bradford to get some mice on the way back  Some show varigateds (I know of a show breeder giving up) :whistling2:


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol alex he was asking where his sexy man was


 He wants me so bad....lol


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> He wants you to deliver a £3 mouse for free:gasp:


Shell! You just made it click for me. He really should pay some of the cost if he's getting sometout out of it..


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Good. These were his exact words:
> 
> 
> 
> CHEEK!!
> 
> I am, however, making a detour to Bradford to get some mice on the way back  Some show varigateds (I know of a show breeder giving up) :whistling2:


I think he should be charging me less than £25 for them.. I've asked him about it but he just said he sells his brothers rats for less than his or something. He seems to be over priced AND stingy. :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

jaime never mind FB's being funny and won't let me on any apps


----------



## Amalthea

Tom, are we friends on FB? Cuz I play on HP, too


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> He wants you to deliver a £3 mouse for free:gasp:





Cillah said:


> Shell! You just made it click for me. He really should pay some of the cost if he's getting sometout out of it..





Cillah said:


> I think he should be charging me less than £25 for them.. I've asked him about it but he just said he sells his brothers rats for less than his or something. He seems to be over priced AND stingy. :devil:


 
Exactly. I'm fuming!!!


----------



## _jake_

I'm only joking about wanting you Alex........  Your not my type! lol


----------



## Cillah

Like Eileen said he offered her a free rat so easily. And I am getting four and he's still charging a lot for four. It just seems weird to me.


----------



## _jake_

He does sound a bit physcho!


----------



## feorag

pippainnit said:


> Heh, talking of 'sexist' jokes or whatever, a friend of a friend (who does not find sexist jokes amusing in the slightest) had her Facebook profile picture of her at a feminist rally in London. She was carrying a poorly made banner saying something about womanhood, or whatnot, with the caption that she'd rushed the sign and wasn't very artistic.
> 
> Some guy just wrote: "you should've got a man to make it for you."
> 
> She did not find it amusing!


 I did!!! . :roll2: PMSL!! 


Amalthea said:


> So not impressed with Neil (the guy we are collecting rats off of for Cilla).... He is having a mouse off me and I'm charging a whopping £3, so when I asked if he'd put towards petrol (like Cilla is), he said no that he'd just pay for the mouse. After quoting Cilla £25 for delivering the rats from Leeds!!! It'd cost MAYBE £10 in petrol there and back.


In all honesty Jen I'd tell him to p*ss off - I'd rather keep the mouse! I know you're going anyway, but I though he was taking the p*ss what he originally said he was going to charge Cilla for delivering her rats


----------



## Amalthea

I think he sees you as young and easily pushed around, Cilla. I seriously doubt I'll be bringing that mouse up for him. I am really pissed off at the attitude I got from his comment. Just need to think up a reason to not bring her *lol* A friend of mine always has mice off me (she's my crazy mouse lady friend) and she's more than happy to take her with the girls she's having.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> In all honesty Jen I'd tell him to p*ss off - I'd rather keep the mouse! I know you're going anyway, but I though he was taking the p*ss what he originally said he was going to charge Cilla for delivering her rats


So did we... That's why Gary offered.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I think he sees you as young and easily pushed around, Cilla. I seriously doubt I'll be bringing that mouse up for him. I am really pissed off at the attitude I got from his comment. Just need to think up a reason to not bring her *lol* A friend of mine always has mice off me (she's my crazy mouse lady friend) and she's more than happy to take her with the girls she's having.


Probably. If it was in dollars I would have thought it was a bit much. But I still am not sure what is too expensive and what isn't with pounds. :blush:

Maybe he will have a change of heart and give one of the ratties for free. Doubt it though. :whip:

Is he taking a rumpwhite girl :O?


----------



## feorag

Mind Cilla, I paid Toyah £20 for my 2 boys, although she didn't ask for that, I hasten to add!

And I came home with a big poly box full of the food they are getting that lasted them about 3-4 weeks and another small tub of seaweed (that I've still got loads left) and a big tub of insectivourous bird food mixed with cous cous.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Mind Cilla, I paid Toyah £20 for my 2 boys, although she didn't ask for that, I hasten to add!
> 
> And I came home with a big poly box full of the food they are getting that lasted them about 3-4 weeks and another small tub of seaweed (that I've still got loads left) and a big tub of insectivourous bird food mixed with cous cous.


I don't mind paying £25 for the four. It's just that I know others have gotten theirs a lot cheaper. That makes me feel a bit different. If it was a standard price for all of his rats.. I'd happily pay that, you know?


----------



## Amalthea

He wanted the rumpwhite girlie..... I don't think he's getting her.

Getting breeder rats for £10 each is a bit different, Eileen, cuz you know they have had SHITloads of extras growing up (and before they were even concieved). When I bred rats, I charged £8 each or two for £15.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> He wanted the rumpwhite girlie..... I don't think he's getting her.
> 
> Getting breeder rats for £10 each is a bit different, Eileen, cuz you know they have had SHITloads of extras growing up (and before they were even concieved). When I bred rats, I charged £8 each or two for £15.


I like rumpwhite meeces :blush:

Yeah. I doubt his rats get all of the extra stuff growing up. I'm not saying they are bad rats though! If I thought they were I would never have gone to him in the first place but.. Still. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Did you want the little rumpwhite girlie?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Tom, are we friends on FB? Cuz I play on HP, too


 no we're not 

*goes and hunts for jen*


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I don't mind paying £25 for the four. It's just that I know others have gotten theirs a lot cheaper. That makes me feel a bit different. If it was a standard price for all of his rats.. I'd happily pay that, you know?


Yes, I totally agree with that Cilla. I paid him £10 for my 2.



Amalthea said:


> Getting breeder rats for £10 each is a bit different, Eileen, cuz you know they have had SHITloads of extras growing up (and before they were even concieved). When I bred rats, I charged £8 each or two for £15.


£15 is what I expected Toyah to ask, actually and I think she actually only asked £10, cos we've been 'friends' of a sort for quite a few years now, but I was happy to pay the £20.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Did you want the little rumpwhite girlie?


Tempted. I mean.. It'll give Boots some company until she's old enough to move into the cage with everyone else.. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I think he is taking the p*ss too:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> no we're not
> 
> *goes and hunts for jen*


*waves* I'm here!! :2thumb:



Cillah said:


> Tempted. I mean.. It'll give Boots some company until she's old enough to move into the cage with everyone else.. :whistling2:


*lol* It's up to you 



Shell195 said:


> I think he is taking the p*ss too:bash:


I'm glad I'm not over reacting, then.....


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Yeah. I doubt his rats get all of the extra stuff growing up. I'm not saying they are bad rats though! If I thought they were I would never have gone to him in the first place but.. Still. :whistling2:


I'm certain they don't because they don't seem to know or want to eat half the stuff I've been giving mine since they were little. I gave Angus some choc mousse tonight as his treat for taking his medicine, then I let Hamish have a wee lick, but neither Dougal nor Wee Jeemy seemed at all interested in it! :gasp:

I haven't tried them with the bird food and cous cous yet, but it'll be interesting to see if they want to eat that!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *waves* I'm here!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> *lol* It's up to you
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not over reacting, then.....


I do want her. But I better not. I just got Boots and I need to spend a lot of time with the rats. So.. I am going to say no .

But she will have an awesome home with the girl who will take her. :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I'm certain they don't because they don't seem to know or want to eat half the stuff I've been giving mine since they were little. I gave Angus some choc mousse tonight as his treat for taking his medicine, then I let Hamish have a wee lick, but neither Dougal nor Wee Jeemy seemed at all interested in it! :gasp:
> 
> I haven't tried them with the bird food and cous cous yet, but it'll be interesting to see if they want to eat that!


The two skinnyish girls I got with the cage eat everything I give them even. So that's not really a good sign if his won't. I am sure they will over time but.. I'd love for them to become big chunky rats!


----------



## freekygeeky

Please do visit my arty page!!
GeorginaHoar on deviantART

Here is my latest bit of work on there
Me and Simba


----------



## feorag

And on the subject of Dougal - Jen/Jaime, do you agree that he has ticking coming through, which probably will make him a cinnamon and not a mink???


----------



## Amalthea

Not a problem, Cilla  She'll have a great home with her sisters at Laura's house


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *waves* I'm here!! :2thumb:


 :lol2: found you


----------



## Amalthea

Dougal is a silvered mink


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: found you


I noticed :whistling2: Send me a HP neighbor request


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Not a problem, Cilla  She'll have a great home with her sisters at Laura's house


This is not related to mice but what is a good way to get my rats out of their cage without scaring them by picking them up?

I've given them so many treats that as soon as they see me they perk up and climb to the door.. But they don't seem keen on anything more. I gave them the option of walking out onto me and they just want to nibble on me!

Any ideas. I can't really progress with them by just giving them treats as they've got that down pat. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

If you don't feel comfortable just picking them up, just open the door and let it rest in your lap (when you turn them around, so they open downwards)... Get yourself a book and relax


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> And on the subject of Dougal - Jen/Jaime, do you agree that he has ticking coming through, which probably will make him a cinnamon and not a mink???
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 awwwww hes so cute, but i think you need a new dose of hypno therapy eileen 








give him to me


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> If you don't feel comfortable just picking them up, just open the door and let it rest in your lap (when you turn them around, so they open downwards)... Get yourself a book and relax


We still need to turn them the otherway around. But I probably could get something to keep the bottom one up. 

I am sure they will be fine once I have them out of the cage. They have come a long way already. . They run up to the cage when they see Martin as well. He loves it. He tickles their tummys :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> And on the subject of Dougal - Jen/Jaime, do you agree that he has ticking coming through, which probably will make him a cinnamon and not a mink???
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


hes silvering  


Amalthea said:


> Dougal is a silvered mink


lol jen beat me too it  hes so pretty 
ninja , my black rat is silvered


----------



## Amalthea

WOO!!! I win! 

Think I am heading off to bed in a bit.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> WOO!!! I win!
> 
> Think I am heading off to bed in a bit.


I hope he's still going to give you that tank for me.. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen hows the bird doing?


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I hope he's still going to give you that tank for me.. :whistling2:


If not, we've got a tank you can have.



Shell195 said:


> Jen hows the bird doing?


Sleeping  He started refusing food from about 7pm, but it was pretty dark here by then. I have checked on him and he's just asleep. So will get up early tomorrow to feed him.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> If not, we've got a tank you can have.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping  He started refusing food from about 7pm, but it was pretty dark here by then. I have checked on him and he's just asleep. So will get up early tomorrow to feed him.


 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> If not, we've got a tank you can have.


He said he kept it for me. It has no lid but Martin said that isn't a problem. So with any luck he still has it. It was free so that's a bonus.


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe ask him.... He's not even telling me his address. *shrugs*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Maybe ask him.... He's not even telling me his address. *shrugs*


Well last time I was talking to him he asked me if I still wanted it.. : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

He's just given me his address anyways. And I'm off to bed. Nighty night


----------



## sammy1969

Here are the latest pics of the baby hamster for oyu all to enjoy all boys but only one left to find a home for which is the little dark one (sable)




































HOpe you like


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Dougal is a silvered mink


Thanks Jen and Jaime, anyone wanna tell me the significance of that? I didn't know you could get a silvered mink.



tomwilson said:


> awwwww hes so cute, but i think you need a new dose of hypno therapy eileen
> image
> give him to me


:lol2: Not likely!!!

Well I'm off to bed too now - Baz has already gone!


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Here are the latest pics of the baby hamster for oyu all to enjoy all boys but only one left to find a home for which is the little dark one (sable)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> HOpe you like


Awwh they are all so cute :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Awwh they are all so cute :2thumb:


ty Cilla the cream roan is staying here lol
Night Jen and Eileen


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> ty Cilla the cream roan is staying here lol
> Night Jen and Eileen


The third one is my favourite.. But I love them all


----------



## feorag

We cross posted Sammy, so yours ended up above mine, but fortunately I saw it!

They're really gorgeous little critters! :flrt:

Now I really am off to bed!


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Here are the latest pics of the baby hamster for oyu all to enjoy all boys but only one left to find a home for which is the little dark one (sable)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> HOpe you like


 lovely little hams and awsome calandar:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

thats Ambrosia lol he is staying here fell in love with him the second he was born


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> lovely little hams and awsome calandar:2thumb:


Ty tom glyn had four of them he loves luis Royo so bought them back to practise life drawing with lol some very nice pics in them buxom girls is an understatement


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Ty tom glyn had four of them he loves luis Royo so bought them back to practise life drawing with lol some very nice pics in them buxom girls is an understatement


 indeed will have to see if i can find any of my old doodle books :lol2: mum threw away alot of te best ones tough


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks Jen and Jaime, anyone wanna tell me the significance of that? I didn't know you could get a silvered mink.
> 
> :lol2: Not likely!!!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed too now - Baz has already gone!


cant remember what it means lol 
night eileen


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> indeed will have to see if i can find any of my old doodle books :lol2: mum threw away alot of te best ones tough


Ohhh would be good to see some of oyur work Tom love looking at that sort of thing


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Ohhh would be good to see some of oyur work Tom love looking at that sort of thing


 don't think the ones sitll left in existence are much good but i will show them off for you next time i stumble accross them but they are currently in lock up unfortunately


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> don't think the ones sitll left in existence are much good but i will show them off for you next time i stumble accross them but they are currently in lock up unfortunately


i will look forward to that


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous ratty pics and baby hammy pics:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I am trying to stay up late tonight as Martin told me he wants to give me breakfast in bed tomorrow BUT I wake up before him, haha!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am trying to stay up late tonight as Martin told me he wants to give me breakfast in bed tomorrow BUT I wake up before him, haha!


:lol2: im not having an all nighter again lol


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> :lol2: im not having an all nighter again lol


I'll probably be in bed before 1am anyway :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey guys, I applied for a job today........................as a Bird Keeper at Twycross Zoo! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

TY Shell
Hi Col great news willkeep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey guys, I applied for a job today........................as a Bird Keeper at Twycross Zoo! :2thumb:


Got my fingers crossed for you : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey guys, I applied for a job today........................as a Bird Keeper at Twycross Zoo! :2thumb:


 good look you homophobe i will send good luck you're way :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I'll probably be in bed before 1am anyway :lol2:


:lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Hey guys, I applied for a job today........................as a Bird Keeper at Twycross Zoo! :2thumb:


oooo good luck col


----------



## Shell195

*Slaps Tom, Good luck Colin


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> *Slaps Tom, Good luck Colin


 think i deserve that just trying to point out the tag was me and see if he noticed the new one


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> think i deserve that just trying to point out the tag was me and see if he noticed the new one


You naughty Tom lmao


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> You naughty Tom lmao


 i can be but theres enough people to put me in line on this thread i think


----------



## Shell195

Bloody hell my daughter has made a new thread in photos


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

oi ya cheeky bitch!! this things to hard to use!!!! to much going on for my likeing! =\


----------



## Shell195

And shes coming on here:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell my daughter has made a new thread in photos


 what :?


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

erm... your not to far away for a slap!! =D x


----------



## Shell195

*some pics of my babies!! (...*


----------



## Shell195

She now thinks I talk to myself:whistling2:


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

do you think im that stupid? lol i can read everything your putting, and you have to talk to yourself as nobody listens! :lol2: =D x


----------



## sammy1969

Think you have been found Shell lol they are lovely kitties though
And yep Tom i think you may be right on that one lol and you enjoy every minute of it too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys, will let you know if I get an interview. A bit scary as it would mean we would have to move to Warwickshire, but hey ho. 

And Tom, don't worry, I wasn't offended by the tag, but I shall slap your legs at the NW meet anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Col may need to pick oyur brain in a bit as need to findout who it is best to get info from on wing clipping on birds


----------



## Shell195

Sophie has scared everybody away:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys, will let you know if I get an interview. A bit scary as it would mean we would have to move to Warwickshire, but hey ho.
> 
> And Tom, don't worry, I wasn't offended by the tag, but I shall slap your legs at the NW meet anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 lol have you seen the new one


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

yeaaa thats it pick on the newbie why dont you!!!!!!! :devil: xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Oh Col may need to pick oyur brain in a bit as need to findout who it is best to get info from on wing clipping on birds


Oh hun, be warned, I have very strong views on wing-clipping parrots


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol have you seen the new one


Yes bud, seen the new one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> She now thinks I talk to myself:whistling2:





xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx said:


> do you think im that stupid? lol i can read everything your putting, and you have to talk to yourself as nobody listens! :lol2: =D x


 calm down you two i can't keep up with you keyboard warriors


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes bud, seen the new one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 keep an eye out i may change it again, lol the roaming tag


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

lol!! my mum types with 1 finger!! she types so slow! ive done about 8 sentences by the time shes done 1 ! =D x


----------



## sammy1969

It isnt a parrot hun so dont worry it was an escapoligist bidgie but is a long complicated story so willpm you with it in a bit if thats ok


----------



## tomwilson

atleast now you have your own profile shell won't go into random fits of text speak anymore :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I emptied the Marmoset aviary today & rearranged their branches, ropes & toys for them. Heres the pics:

The new layout









Darwin, the male Marmoset, investigating


















And having a quick treat from daddy!









And just to keep with the cat theme, heres Zander in the sun last week


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

:lol2:.... ive started to try an type properly, my spelling is just awful so... people will just have to deal with it lol, ive had my own for ages but i just cant work the bloody thing!! way to complicated for my likeing!! how the hell did she manage to figure this out beats me! normaly if i cant do it she cant!!! theres a first for everything!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> It isnt a parrot hun so dont worry it was an escapoligist bidgie but is a long complicated story so willpm you with it in a bit if thats ok


Yes hun, thats fine : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

AWWW i want Darwin lol and zander looks similar to the cat that is still missing from round the corner and is very handsome


----------



## Shell195

Col Sophie has her eye on your marms:lol2: Shes just done a girly squeal:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> AWWW i want Darwin lol and zander looks similar to the cat that is still missing from round the corner and is very handsome


You wouldn't want Darwin when he is peeing on you, or going for your face when he & Tia have babies! :gasp:

Zander is indeed very handsome, my Siamese prince, but he is all mine, not stolen :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

erm, and whats wrong with my "girly squeal" martin doesnt complain :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I emptied the Marmoset aviary today & rearranged their branches, ropes & toys for them. Heres the pics:
> 
> The new layout
> image
> 
> Darwin, the male Marmoset, investigating
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And having a quick treat from daddy!
> image
> 
> And just to keep with the cat theme, heres Zander in the sun last week
> image


 nice aviary coll, and :lol2: SHINEY CAT so handsome


sophie the spelling doesn't matter much this is a vast improvement from last time, gave me such a head ache reading that stuff:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col Sophie has her eye on your marms:lol2: Shes just done a girly squeal:whistling2:


:lol2: @ the girly squeal! You sure it wasn't you Shell? :whistling2:

Hiya Sophie, nice to 'meet' you :welcome:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh i know he is not stolen lol just he looks like the one that is missing i probably didnt put it across well but they are the same colour but it is late and i am very tired lol that my excuse and im sticking to it nuh lol


----------



## ami_j

night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nice aviary coll, and :lol2: SHINEY CAT so handsome
> 
> 
> sophie the spelling doesn't matter much this is a vast improvement from last time, gave me such a head ache reading that stuff:lol2:


Cheers Tom! Zander does look shiny doesn't he? Thats hours of polishing that is! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> night guys


 night jaime


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Oh i know he is not stolen lol just he looks like the one that is missing i probably didnt put it across well but they are the same colour but it is late and i am very tired lol that my excuse and im sticking to it nuh lol


I know what you meant, I was just being silly :lol2:


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

i want a snuggle of your marms!! i seen them at chester zoo an spent half of my day watching them! and my gorgeous ginger monkeys!! orangutans:flrt: god i love them so much!!!!! an hey col!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night guys


Your bowing out early tonight Jaime. Though you are excused due to your all-nighter last night. Goodnight hun, enjoy your sleep, you've earned it x


----------



## Shell195

night jaime its very early for you:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheers Tom! Zander does look shiny doesn't he? Thats hours of polishing that is! :whistling2:


 lol just imagining you with the braso out on the cat now :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx said:


> i want a snuggle of your marms!! i seen them at chester zoo an spent half of my day watching them! and my gorgeous ginger monkeys!! orangutans:flrt: god i love them so much!!!!! an hey col!!


You wouldn't want to snuggle them if you saw their weaponry - sharp claws & teeth like a bear trap!


----------



## Shell195

Sammy did she never get her cat back?


----------



## tomwilson

xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx said:


> i want a snuggle of your marms!! i seen them at chester zoo an spent half of my day watching them! and my gorgeous ginger monkeys!! orangutans:flrt: god i love them so much!!!!! an hey col!!


 i saw them at knosley but they would sit still for photos


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

sorry!! im not being ignorant!!!!! im trying to work this bloody thing out! so im prety slow tonight, give me facebook anyday!! and TOM... i was that used to typeing like that it just seemed way to much effort to type correctly, but when some one commentd on how awful it was, i tried reading other people that typed like that and i thought how effin ridiculous do they sound! lol :blush:


----------



## Shell195

xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx said:


> i want a snuggle of your marms!! i seen them at chester zoo an spent half of my day watching them! and my gorgeous ginger monkeys!! orangutans:flrt: god i love them so much!!!!! an hey col!!


 
Orangutans are actually apes:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol just imagining you with the braso out on the cat now :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

ok i should of known anything thats cute... is DANGEROUS! x


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx said:


> ok i should of known anything thats cute... is DANGEROUS! x


:lol2: true!


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

they look so cute and innocent!!! i could walk around with one in my handbag oo: lol! instead of a chi!! AS MY MOTHER WONT GET ME ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling2: but thats not the only reason why i want one, i just think there so god damn cute!!


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Sammy did she never get her cat back?


NO Shell she has had new fliers done and gone to a national society for lost pets and they have been round asking if he has been seen but so far he has eluded everyone. I have a feeling someone has picked him up as he is so handsome but I still have my fingers crossed he will be returned to her as he is such a special cat and dearly missed.


----------



## tomwilson

just sorting photo bucket so should have some pics on the way


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> just sorting photo bucket so should have some pics on the way


 
What of Tom ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx said:


> they look so cute and innocent!!! i could walk around with one in my handbag oo: lol! instead of a chi!! AS MY MOTHER WONT GET ME ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling2: but thats not the only reason why i want one, i just think there so god damn cute!!


Aaah, you like Chihuahuas too eh? 










:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Aaah, you like Chihuahuas too eh?
> 
> image
> 
> :whistling2: :lol2:


Now you are just teasing her Col lol


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aaah, you like Chihuahuas too eh?
> 
> image
> 
> :whistling2: :lol2:


 
I was just telling her you had a chi:2thumb:


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

o my dayz!!! SHES GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awww how cute is she!!! i want one!! so much but my mum wont get me one!!!! lol xx ..... all these late nights is taking its tole on my dear mum :whistling2: x


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Now you are just teasing her Col lol


Its not teasing, its providing her with ammunition! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> What of Tom ?


 some sex just for you shell








well thats the only one the rest will be animals doing not so rude things in knowsley safari park


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx said:


> o my dayz!!! SHES GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awww how cute is she!!! i want one!! so much but my mum wont get me one!!!! lol xx ..... all these late nights is taking its tole on my dear mum :whistling2: x


Well Sophie, if you steal me your mum's Sphynx puddy tats, I'll see your name gets to the top of the list for a free pup when Lolly becomes a mummy! :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> some sex just for you shell
> image
> well thats the only one the rest will be animals doing not so rude things in knowsley safari park


 

:lol2: Cheeky


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> some sex just for you shell
> image
> well thats the only one the rest will be animals doing not so rude things in knowsley safari park


:lol2: that poor lioness looks like she's thinking "for f**ks sake, hurry it up".


----------



## Shell195

Nice try Col but it wont work:lol2:


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

you can have harley!!!! :2thumb: i wil send him up to ya! lol!!! hes a pube!!... and bites me! so feel free you can have him!! but you cant have our chicken in disguise ( dennis )


----------



## tomwilson

oh theres one or two from chester too because they look good


----------



## Shell195

xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx said:


> you can have harley!!!! :2thumb: i wil send him up to ya! lol!!! hes a pube!!... and bites me! so feel free you can have him!! but you cant have our chicken in disguise ( dennis )


 
Harley is mummy`s boy and he only bites you coz you call him names:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Great pics Tom:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> oh theres one or two from chester too because they look good
> image
> image
> image
> image


Wrong place Tom. The top pic might be from Chester Zoo, but the others are from Knowsley Safari Park. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

my god, that statue thing is creepy as! F*ck!!! =\ when we went chester, it was WAYYYY to hot!!! all the animals where just zoned out!!! was way to hot for them!!! =( didnt get to see the tigers really as they where in the shade! *sobs*


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx said:


> you can have harley!!!! :2thumb: i wil send him up to ya! lol!!! hes a pube!!... and bites me! so feel free you can have him!! but you cant have our chicken in disguise ( dennis )


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Wrong place Tom. The top pic might be from Chester Zoo, but the others are from Knowsley Safari Park. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 you missed the bit i wrote about some from chester then :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Bed time for me, living with Sophie tires me out:lol2:
Night all x


----------



## sammy1969

night Shell sleep well
Nice pics Tom


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you missed the bit i wrote about some from chester then :whistling2:


I thought you said there were 1 or 2 from Chester that were cool too?


----------



## xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx

right ofskis off here now, as mothers going to bed =\ so im guna snug up with my 3 cats and catch some zz's or i wont be up in the morning it will be the afternoon =\ nite all x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bed time for me, living with Sophie tires me out:lol2:
> Night all x


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ditta

huh i arrive and everyone leaves lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXxSoPhIe-LeAxXx said:


> right ofskis off here now, as mothers going to bed =\ so im guna snug up with my 3 cats and catch some zz's or i wont be up in the morning it will be the afternoon =\ nite all x


Bye Sophie x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> huh i arrive and everyone leaves lol


Its cos you smell Ditta! 

:lol2:


----------



## ditta

babydice helped herself to my fish supper:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

few more


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Its cos you smell Ditta!
> 
> :lol2:


 well it doesnt usually bother them colin:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought you said there were 1 or 2 from Chester that were cool too?


 1 or two photos lol


----------



## sammy1969

NIght Sophie and Hi Ditta saw that pic on fb and went awwww lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> 1 or two photos lol


Ok smart-arse :lol2:


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> NIght Sophie and Hi Ditta saw that pic on fb and went awwww lol


 isnt she just the cutest thing









im posting it again:lol2::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok smart-arse :lol2:


 :lol2:
look where we found the kitten last night


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> isnt she just the cutest thing
> image
> 
> im posting it again:lol2::lol2:


 shes very cute, they have strange looking claws though don't they?


----------



## sammy1969

She cetainly is Ditta.
Will have to post the pic we took of nero last night when he went to sleep in the suitcase with just his head hanging out lol. Think he was making sure we didnt go away without him again


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> She cetainly is Ditta.
> Will have to post the pic we took of nero last night when he went to sleep in the suitcase with just his head hanging out lol. Think he was making sure we didnt go away without him again


 awwww you must sammy


yes tom they have wicked claws on the front....all the better to grip you with my dear:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

My baby Nero alseep in suitcase


----------



## ditta

yup you is definatley going nowhere without him again!!!!!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Certainly looks that way lol he was so sweet last night curled up round my stomach to go to sleep lol and didnt move for hours and then only moved to suckle my earlobe arm, neck, nose,top lip and back lol


----------



## sammy1969

time for me to head off night everyone


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> time for me to head off night everyone


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ditta

night sammy


----------



## Alex

Who's still around?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Who's still around?


I am Alex : victory:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> I am Alex : victory:


 Jaime and Jake are lightweights, we pulled an all nighter and i'm the only one still awake :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Jaime and Jake are lightweights, we pulled an all nighter and i'm the only one still awake :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## ditta

im here too:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex

ditta said:


> im here too:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Lol hey Ditta: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Lol hey Ditta: victory:


Looks like she's buggared off :lol2:


----------



## ditta

sorry was on facebook:lol2:

but am buggaring off now:lol2:

night all:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> sorry was on facebook:lol2:
> 
> but am buggaring off now:lol2:
> 
> night all:flrt:


Goodnight Ditta x


----------



## Alex

morning everyone


----------



## Alex

Somebody srsly needs to come on here. I r bored


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone 

DoPets at Home sell lots of rat toys :0?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> DoPets at Home sell lots of rat toys :0?


 
Morning 
It depends what you want, have you looked on their website?


----------



## Alex

Cillah said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> DoPets at Home sell lots of rat toys :0?


Morning Cilla 

They do sell quite alot : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Morning Cilla
> 
> They do sell quite alot : victory:


 

Have you been up all night??


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Morning
> It depends what you want, have you looked on their website?


Yeah and all that was listed for any animal really was an igloo and a dinky water bottle :/


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Have you been up all night??


 Yep, and was up all night on monday. Jaime and jake left me last night


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Yeah and all that was listed for any animal really was an igloo and a dinky water bottle :/


Did you see these ones?

Rat Boredom Breakers | Pets at Home


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Yep, and was up all night on monday. Jaime and jake left me last night


 
Why all night?


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Why all night?


 Have ALOT of trouble getting to sleep.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - just taken me half an hour to read everything you lot posted last night! :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Hey guys, I applied for a job today........................as a Bird Keeper at Twycross Zoo! :2thumb:


Fingers crossed for you Colin, I'm sure it would be your dream job so I hope you get it!



Shell195 said:


> And shes coming on here:gasp:


Daughters are like stalkers, Shell - they never go away! :gasp:



Zoo-Man said:


> Aaah, you like Chihuahuas too eh?


Colin/Sophie there were loads of chihuahuas at the village fete I was at last weekend - one woman had 3 with her. And there was a beautiful longhaired Akita!



Cillah said:


> DoPets at Home sell lots of rat toys :0?


Cilla, do you not have any "Poundstretchers" "Poundsavers" or anything like that near you. If you do have a look at their pet section, they usually have some great rope toys for dogs that rats can climb on and chew at and they're obviously only £1.

I had a crap night's sleep again last night, just when I was getting back into a decent routine - felt like I dreamed all night. At one stage I dreamed someone was handing me something and I woke up with my arm waving in the air trying to get hold of it! :lol2:


----------



## pippainnit

Pets @ Home's rat toys are so expensive  I really want the cargo net thingy too. Your best bet is either to try and fashion some out of house hold items, or like Feorag said - pop to Poundland or something  

As for home-made stuff; I've now got some old hanging colanders in the cage which I've filled with shredded paper, they seem to love it! The old tubes from carpet rolls are good too, and very robust! I've plaited old tea towels to make some rope bridges, etc. along with the typical tea towel hammock thing. I also bought a couple of the balls for small animals but they didn't seem too interested in them so I tied them with old shoe laces and hung them from the top of the cage and they far prefer them - pushing them back and forth to each other! Old tissue boxes with a few tissues in them are good too, as are the end bits of toilet roll with some of the roll left on it. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Did you see these ones?
> 
> Rat Boredom Breakers | Pets at Home


Thank you Shell . Should be able to get a few bits today 


Boots and I are in bed waiting for breakfast in bed


----------



## feorag

And you can make "treat crackers" with empty toilet roll holders - put a smelly treat inside the roll and wrap a sheet of A4 paper around it and twist the ends making a cracker, so they have to chew their way in to get the treat!

I've just got an e-mail from someone in County Durham who has been asked by a local vet to take in a Somali that the owners have handed in because they don't want her any more! :bash:

She's 9 year old and at the minute I don't know anyone who is looking for a Somali. Trying to get a bit more information as to where exactly she is in County durham (it's a big county!)


----------



## Cillah

pippainnit said:


> Pets @ Home's rat toys are so expensive  I really want the cargo net thingy too. Your best bet is either to try and fashion some out of house hold items, or like Feorag said - pop to Poundland or something
> 
> As for home-made stuff; I've now got some old hanging colanders in the cage which I've filled with shredded paper, they seem to love it! The old tubes from carpet rolls are good too, and very robust! I've plaited old tea towels to make some rope bridges, etc. along with the typical tea towel hammock thing. I also bought a couple of the balls for small animals but they didn't seem too interested in them so I tied them with old shoe laces and hung them from the top of the cage and they far prefer them - pushing them back and forth to each other! Old tissue boxes with a few tissues in them are good too, as are the end bits of toilet roll with some of the roll left on it.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks. That is a good help . Everything in my house is new at the moment so I better not cut any of it up. I do use the empty boxes and rolls for toys though .

They are really expensive there.. I might try another pet shop first. I just beef another hammock, a house, second food and water bottle and bits and pieces to fill it up. Jen is giving me something for the cage so that helps too .


----------



## Amalthea

Morning guys 

The bird is still alive and kicking  And had a BIG breakfast at 7:45 this morning!! SIX pea sized lumps of mince, but he's not interested now... Full, I guess. I've made him some scrambled egg that we're gonna try at his next meal.

Gotta call up work and let them know about him and see if they are ok with me bringing him...


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Thanks. That is a good help . Everything in my house is new at the moment so I better not cut any of it up. I do use the empty boxes and rolls for toys though .
> 
> They are really expensive there.. I might try another pet shop first. I just beef another hammock, a house, second food and water bottle and bits and pieces to fill it up. Jen is giving me something for the cage so that helps too .


If you want to, on a day that we're all free, we can go to the wholesaler. Only two people can go in at a time, but it's obviously wholesale prices and I have an account number :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> If you want to, on a day that we're all free, we can go to the wholesaler. Only two people can go in at a time, but it's obviously wholesale prices and I have an account number :whistling2:


Well. Want to get this cage decked out before the babies arrive. Give them more things to hide in and what not.. But that's s hood idea for the future as I will always need to buy those kind of things .


----------



## Amalthea

Just get household stuff and MAKE toys...... You make ropes out of fleece blankets by braiding three strips together, hammocks out of tea towels, etc etc etc. Make a trip to some charity shops 

Remember how I said I won a signed picture of one of the Twilight cast? Well, it came today!!  His name is Justin Chon and he plays Eric (for those in the know)


----------



## Shell195

Jen great news about the bird:2thumb:
:lol2: @ the bird in work.
My first kitten I ever handreared was when I was working at a vegetarian restaurant and I snook her in with me and put her in the cloakroom, they never did know I had a kitten hidden away:lol2:

Cilla my rats love anything new so I save suitable things for them to destroy as commercial rat toys are really expensive. Look on ebay for rat cargo nets as I got one from there which cost about £4 including postage


----------



## Amalthea

I doubt they'll have a problem with the little guy spending my shift in the staff room upstairs.... *fingers crossed* Gary has said he'll be able to take care of him on Saturday.

I regularly go into charity shops and look at their blankets and see if there are any fleecey ones that would be good to rip up for the rats. You can make ropes, hammocks, tunnels, cargo nets, etc with a decent sized fleece towel (and zip ties... like I said on Sunday, zip ties are a necessity)


----------



## Amalthea

Well, crap! Can't have any animals in the shop.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, crap! Can't have any animals in the shop.


If you were nearer I would bird sit for you, dont you have a nearby friend who could do it?


----------



## Amalthea

I might give Cynthia a ring... She Bindi-sat for me when Bindi was teeny *lol* She was one of those that wanted to adopt her when she grew up a bit.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I might give Cynthia a ring... She Bindi-sat for me when Bindi was teeny *lol* She was one of those that wanted to adopt her when she grew up a bit.


 

Im sure she will birdy sit for you as she seems really nice:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Im sure she will birdy sit for you as she seems really nice:2thumb:


I'm pretty sure she will, too *lol* She's a good'un


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> like I said on Sunday, zip ties are a necessity)


Showing my ignorance here, but what are zip ties Jen?

Well the girl who e-mailed me about the somali dumped at the vets has answered my e-mail asking for more details to say that the vet was so taken with her that she's taken her home! :2thumb:

However, my friend in Edinburgh has just asked me if I know of anyone who would be interested in a sorrel variant male. He was keeping him as a stud, but he's not happy living outside and has started to pluck his hair. 5 or 6 years ago he had a somali boy from my friend Emma in Gloucester as a stud boy and he was exactly the same - he just hated the isolation of being a stud boy outside and was thin as a rake and plucking out all his hair, so eventually my friend asked me to help rehome him.

I found a great home with a girl in Yorkshire who had a Maine **** (and who has since then bought another somali, she was so taken with Dexter) and he's just wonderful now, blissfully happy, quite plump with a lovely coat.

So now he's got another boy with the same problem, so we know that in the right household with lots of attention this boy will be very happy and settled.


----------



## Shell195

I meant o comment about the Somali but forgot:blush: Im glad that one is now sorted:no1: Im sure a lovely new home for the other one wont be hard to find

I emailed Preloved about the advert for a mother hammy and her newborn babies offered for sale.
Here is the reply I got: victory:

Hello Michelle,

Thank you for your email. We have removed the advert concerned.

Regards
Peter
Preloved Classifieds
http://www.preloved.co.uk/
Experience the Joy of Second Hand


----------



## feorag

That's good news Shell! if you hear of anyone looking specifically for a Somali or an Aby, cos obviously the variant will look like an Aby, and who is prepared to travel to Edinburgh, please let me know.

He might also be looking to rehome a 3 year old usual Somali female.


----------



## Shell195

Zip ties(cable ties) are those plastic strips that lock when pulled tight, I think


----------



## feorag

Ah! of course! Had a senior moment there and lost my memory! For the life of me I couldn't think what they were! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup, Shell's right. They are SOOOOO useful for making ratty toys (I get the big thick ones, so they last longer).

Hopefully you'll find homes for these kitties, Eileen!! I always feel a bit sorry for stud toms


----------



## feorag

That's why I would never keep my own Jen. I couldn't bear the thought of one of my pets being 'ostracised' from my household, relying on me finding the time to go outside and sit with him to give him company. Not something I can bear to do to be honest, although we'd all be fooked if every cat breeder felt the same way! 

As they say "it's a dirty job, but somebody's got to do it" (love Meat Loaf, me! :lol

I wouldn't care we used zip ties on Saturday to fasten the big plastic tubes to the rats cage! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!!! 

CORNER LARGE RABBIT GUINEA PIG FERRET HUTCH RUN NEW on eBay (end time 26-Jul-10 11:27:11 BST)

How incredibly awesome is that hutch?!?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> CORNER LARGE RABBIT GUINEA PIG FERRET HUTCH RUN NEW on eBay (end time 26-Jul-10 11:27:11 BST)
> 
> How incredibly awesome is that hutch?!?


 
Thats what you call a hutch:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh!! Still looking for a indoor hutch big enough for two pinny gigs. They all seem so small. It might just be a case of keeping Peri and her future friend in the zoozone and letting them out all the time. I keep finding amazing outdoor ones!!! Found one that'd be nice indoors or outdoors, but they wanted £200 for it *snort* This one:

TRIXIE 'NATURA' RABBIT GUINEA PIG HUTCH HOUSE REDUCED ! on eBay (end time 18-Aug-10 23:16:21 BST)


----------



## pippainnit

Ooh I saw a pretty good indoor guinea pig set up for sale the other day. I'll try to find the link now. It was also pretty reasonable from what I remember.


----------



## pippainnit

I've looked online but it's not there. It was in a shop called The Range, which I think are all around the UK. It was like three of the indoor type cages stacked on top of each other to make one huge indoor cage, but it looked very robust and safe and was on offer for around £79 if I remember correctly. I've looked online but they don't show all of their pet products on there. 

They had plenty of hutches/cages etc. on sale too, so may be worth a look if there's one near you


----------



## Shell195

You could always keep them in the zoozone but buy a garden run so they could go on the grass when you are about


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Pippa!!  

I could always get one of those fold out runs and put the pinny gigs in the kitchen in that during the day and just have them in the zoozone at night....


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> You could always keep them in the zoozone but buy a garden run so they could go on the grass when you are about


 
That too!!

We have a Range near us, Pippa!!  I'll have a look


----------



## Amalthea

ooooh!!!! Pretty!!

Chinchilla Hamster Gerbil Chipmunk Cage House New on eBay (end time 23-Jul-10 21:56:11 BST)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> ooooh!!!! Pretty!!
> 
> Chinchilla Hamster Gerbil Chipmunk Cage House New on eBay (end time 23-Jul-10 21:56:11 BST)


 

Very nice, couldnt imagine a pinny gig in it as it would fall off the shelves wouldnt it ??


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Yup..... I was searching for other critter cages, cuz sometimes they can be used for others  That was advertised as a chinchilla cage... Could you imagine how long it'd take a chinnie to chew a chinnie sized hole in that?!?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Yup..... I was searching for other critter cages, cuz sometimes they can be used for others  That was advertised as a chinchilla cage... Could you imagine how long it'd take a chinnie to chew a chinnie sized hole in that?!?


 
Knowing my two not very long at all:lol2: Very pretty to look at but not at all practical


----------



## Amalthea

Might be ok for something a bit less destructive... And it'd have to be a desert animal, otherwise it'd start to stink pretty quick


----------



## pippainnit

That's the thing, they're so pretty to look at, but wood isn't the best choice for most critters! Reminds me of this one:

Great deals on small pet cages and accessories at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Nogales

It's like an ornament!


----------



## Amalthea

I think that'd be great for something like harvest mice.... They don't smell, are clean, don't really chew, are very busy, etc etc etc


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> Pets @ Home's rat toys are so expensive * I really want the cargo net thingy too.* Your best bet is either to try and fashion some out of house hold items, or like Feorag said - pop to Poundland or something
> 
> As for home-made stuff; I've now got some old hanging colanders in the cage which I've filled with shredded paper, they seem to love it! The old tubes from carpet rolls are good too, and very robust! I've plaited old tea towels to make some rope bridges, etc. along with the typical tea towel hammock thing. I also bought a couple of the balls for small animals but they didn't seem too interested in them so I tied them with old shoe laces and hung them from the top of the cage and they far prefer them - pushing them back and forth to each other! Old tissue boxes with a few tissues in them are good too, as are the end bits of toilet roll with some of the roll left on it.
> 
> Hope this helps!


they look brilliant but i had two and they went horrible and shrunk when i washed them  and my rats shredded them so there was just strands everywhere. biggest waste of 20 quid ever


----------



## ami_j

oh yeah and when i went i went in the bath not to sleep haha was still up late. would you belive i found it hard to sleep :C


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone Having a quiet day today so not doing anything lol apart from laundry


----------



## _jake_

Afternoon ladies! I'm so excited


----------



## sammy1969

_jake_ said:


> Afternoon ladies! I'm so excited


whys that jake


----------



## _jake_

My nan has landed back in England an is en route to my house  She lives in turkey see! Eeeee haven't seen her since around January!


----------



## pippainnit

ami_j said:


> they look brilliant but i had two and they went horrible and shrunk when i washed them  and my rats shredded them so there was just strands everywhere. biggest waste of 20 quid ever


Thanks for the heads up! I was contemplating getting one with my next pay packet but I'll steer clear now.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> My nan has landed back in England an is en route to my house  She lives in turkey see! Eeeee haven't seen her since around January!


WOOO great news



pippainnit said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I was contemplating getting one with my next pay packet but I'll steer clear now.


no problem , was gutted when i had to chuck mine


----------



## pippainnit

_jake_ said:


> My nan has landed back in England an is en route to my house  She lives in turkey see! Eeeee haven't seen her since around January!


Aw, that's nice. Hope you have a lovely reunion


----------



## tomwilson

so whats everyone up to


----------



## feorag

Bet you're dying to see your nan, Jake.

I'm doing nowt really!


----------



## sammy1969

Awww thats great Jake Bet you cant wait for her to get to you
Hi Tom I am being lazy today lol


----------



## pippainnit

It's my birthday tomorrow :blush: so I am spending the evening drinking wine (with Willit, which is essentially drinking alone, but still!) and then having a relatively early, if tipsy, night ready for my first day at work tomorrow!


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> It's my birthday tomorrow :blush: so I am spending the evening drinking wine (with Willit, which is essentially drinking alone, but still!) and then having a relatively early, if tipsy, night ready for my first day at work tomorrow!


ooo enjoy your evening


----------



## tomwilson

pippainnit said:


> It's my birthday tomorrow :blush: so I am spending the evening drinking wine (with Willit, which is essentially drinking alone, but still!) and then having a relatively early, if tipsy, night ready for my first day at work tomorrow!


 happy birthday



glad for you seeing your nan jake

i'm niot doing much either i've been to work and come home


----------



## ditta

hullo folks, dont know whether i told you but awwwwwwwwww









:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> hullo folks, dont know whether i told you but awwwwwwwwww
> 
> image
> :lol2:


:lol2:
can i have her?


----------



## ditta

right catfolks,,,,,, cat is going away for a week:gaspn friday....cry.....
so you gotta keep me cheered up and if anybody has any spare meals send um my way:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hullo folks, dont know whether i told you but awwwwwwwwww
> 
> image
> :lol2:


Told us what ditta??

Ive had my rats cargo net for over a year now and although it shrunk a tiny bit it still looks great and hasnt fell to bits:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> can i have her?


 jamie she stole that from my fish n chip supper......so yes you is welcome:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Told us what ditta??
> 
> :whistling2:


that baby dice is cute:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> that baby dice is cute:lol2:


 
:lol2: We know that already:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> jamie she stole that from my fish n chip supper......so yes you is welcome:lol2:


awww wooo


----------



## ditta

oh woe is me:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> oh woe is me:gasp:


you will be fine  we will cheer you up


----------



## sammy1969

Aww Ditta no fair I want baby dice lol she is too cute Can Jaimi and i share her lol
We will keep you cheery Whilst Cat is away


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Aww Ditta no fair I want baby dice lol she is too cute Can Jaimi and i share her lol
> We will keep you cheery Whilst Cat is away


i will think about it sammy


----------



## sammy1969

Ohhhh but you know you wuv me lol pleeease share baby dice wiv me lmao


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Told us what ditta??
> 
> Ive had my rats cargo net for over a year now and although it shrunk a tiny bit it still looks great and hasnt fell to bits:whistling2:


i think jaimes rat equipment takes a bit of a beating faster than the average rat owner:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ohhhh but you know you wuv me lol pleeease share baby dice wiv me lmao


im open to bribes :whistling2:


tomwilson said:


> i think jaimes rat equipment takes a bit of a beating faster than the average rat owner:whistling2:


my rats just like destroying stuff lol


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i think jaimes rat equipment takes a bit of a beating faster than the average rat owner:whistling2:


 
True, as I only have 4 boys using the cargo net:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

look at these 
IKEA board-mod at my livingroom on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

ikea hacker: Expedit hamster home


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> look at these
> IKEA board-mod at my livingroom on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ikea hacker: Expedit hamster home


 

They look great dont they:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> They look great dont they:no1:


they do not to sure whether i could spare so much room for one hamster though, maybe gerbils or something communal like that


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> im open to bribes :whistling2:
> 
> my rats just like destroying stuff lol


Hmmm now what can i suggest lol


----------



## feorag

pippainnit said:


> It's my birthday tomorrow :blush: so I am spending the evening drinking wine (with Willit, which is essentially drinking alone, but still!) and then having a relatively early, if tipsy, night ready for my first day at work tomorrow!


Enjoy your private booze-up - what's your new job?



ditta said:


> right catfolks,,,,,, cat is going away for a week:gaspn friday....cry.....
> so you gotta keep me cheered up and if anybody has any spare meals send um my way:lol2:


We'll keep you occupied Ditta, don't you worry!



Shell195 said:


> True, as I only have 4 boys using the cargo net:lol2:


My net is a big luggage net from Peugeot whichBarry got me through work. All my boys have ever done is chewed a hole through the middle of it to get through and after that they've not chewed it at all. I don't think boys are as 'industrious' as girls! :whistling2:

For 'industrious' maybe read 'destructive'! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Enjoy your private booze-up - what's your new job?
> 
> We'll keep you occupied Ditta, don't you worry!
> 
> My net is a big luggage net from Peugeot whichBarry got me through work. All my boys have ever done is chewed a hole through the middle of it to get through and after that they've not chewed it at all. I don't think boys are as 'industrious' as girls! :whistling2:
> 
> For 'industrious' maybe read 'destructive'! :lol2:


lol my boys prefer chewing plastic, the girls like ruining hammocks


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> look at these
> IKEA board-mod at my livingroom on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ikea hacker: Expedit hamster home


Wow they re great i could see my hamsters in one of those split into sperate cages of course with maybe the rest modded for the gerbils lol


----------



## LisaLQ

Molly got spayed today. It's amazing - her "wound" is smaller than the lump removal wound on my female rat :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

It is amazing what they can do these days Glad she is ok


----------



## Shell195

LisaLQ said:


> Molly got spayed today. It's amazing - her "wound" is smaller than the lump removal wound on my female rat :lol2:


 
It always amazes me how vets make such tiny incisions for spays


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> look at these
> IKEA board-mod at my livingroom on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ikea hacker: Expedit hamster home


Wow!!!



tomwilson said:


> they do not to sure whether i could spare so much room for one hamster though, maybe gerbils or something communal like that


I, too, thought gerbils!! 

Little Bird is going to stay with Cynthia tomorrow. I'm gonna give him his first feed of the day (cuz that seems to be the big one) and then take him round to hers before heading into Bolton to go to the bank and work. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I, too, thought gerbils!!
> 
> Little Bird is going to stay with Cynthia tomorrow. I'm gonna give him his first feed of the day (cuz that seems to be the big one) and then take him round to hers before heading into Bolton to go to the bank and work. :2thumb:


 

Aww you will be worrying all day:flrt:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> look at these
> IKEA board-mod at my livingroom on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ikea hacker: Expedit hamster home


Thanks for that Tom! I have had an idea in my head of a corner setup for some African Spiny Mice for months. seeing the second one has given me more inspiration to do it now. :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Aww you will be worrying all day:flrt:


 
I know!!! :blush:

I was worried sick when she was Bindi-sitting for a couple nights.... I called several times a day :blush:


----------



## pippainnit

feorag said:


> Enjoy your private booze-up - what's your new job?


I am enjoying! Maybe a bit too much though :| I don't seem to be adhering to my early night all that much!

The new job is working as an assessor for a local charity who integrate special needs children into mainstream playscheme activities over the summer. So I've got to drive to the different playschemes and ensure that they're being run effectively; that the staff are experienced enough, that all children are being involved and integrated as much as possible, etc. etc. But it's pretty hands on and should involve lots of dressing up, activity days/visits, etc. which I'm looking forward to.

Next week we're going to Margam Park to learn about the upkeep of the deer there and then going pond dipping!


----------



## Amalthea

I'm 27 and LOVE pond dipping :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Thanks for that Tom! I have had an idea in my head of a corner setup for some African Spiny Mice for months. seeing the second one has given me more inspiration to do it now. :no1:


 glad i could help i'd like to make one one day


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I'm 27 and LOVE pond dipping :blush:


 i love pond dipping i would love to go to it some where but i don't kow anywhere that does it and i doubt they do it for adults


----------



## pippainnit

Amalthea said:


> I'm 27 and LOVE pond dipping :blush:


Nothing wrong with that! Heh. I'm 25 tomorrow and cannot wait to get my old DK books about pondlife out ready for next week!


----------



## feorag

pippainnit said:


> The new job is working as an assessor for a local charity who integrate special needs children into mainstream playscheme activities over the summer. So I've got to drive to the different playschemes and ensure that they're being run effectively; that the staff are experienced enough, that all children are being involved and integrated as much as possible, etc. etc. But it's pretty hands on and should involve lots of dressing up, activity days/visits, etc. which I'm looking forward to.
> 
> Next week we're going to Margam Park to learn about the upkeep of the deer there and then going pond dipping!


That sounds a great job! :2thumb:

We have occasional special needs schools that visit us at the Sanctuary. I remember we had one boy who was obsessed with snakes and kept interrupting us to ask if we had a snake and when would he see a snake and would he get to touch a snake etc etc. He was ecstatic when we brought the snake out to show them. After lunch we do a treasure trail and the first question they have to answer is a question about a snake. My friend said to him "you'll have no problem answering the first question", asked it and he answered "goat" :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Bless him!!!


----------



## feorag

Well that's me off to bed. My friend from Aberdeen is arriving tomorrow to stay the night, so I might not be on much tomorrow. if there is anything of major interest to report, someone please pm me the post, cos I'd hate to miss anything important! :lol2:

Jen, hope baby bird is OK tomorrow, but I'm sure he will be!


----------



## pippainnit

Haha that's brilliant! I love unpredictable kids - they come out with the best things! No doubt I'll meet some characters during my time there


----------



## feorag

Then there was the autistic boy who was obsessed about sheep! Kept asking if we had a sheep and when would he see the sheep etc etc and when he saw Sunflower he was so excited. He didn't want to look at anything else and we couldn't get him away from the field where she was!

He just stood and stared at her and laughed at her most of the visit!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Then there was the autistic boy who was obsessed about sheep! Kept asking if we had a sheep and when would he see the sheep etc etc and when he saw Sunflower he was so excited. He didn't want to look at anything else and we couldn't get him away from the field where she was!
> 
> He just stood and stared at her and laughed at her most of the visit!


 speaking of sheep makes me need to put up a picture of a lamb








they're so cute


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well that's me off to bed. My friend from Aberdeen is arriving tomorrow to stay the night, so I might not be on much tomorrow. if there is anything of major interest to report, someone please pm me the post, cos I'd hate to miss anything important! :lol2:
> 
> Jen, hope baby bird is OK tomorrow, but I'm sure he will be!


nighttt eileen 




i had lovely yorkshire pudding today guys XD


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen, our internet is playing up and according to BT its a problem in the exchange:bash: We never have much luck with the net:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

i'm wondering whether we should start putting posters up for our lost ian


----------



## sammy1969

Hmmm might be an idea dont think he has been on for while not even whilst i was away hope he is ok though


----------



## Shell195

2 days ago I got a random email off his phone telling me to buy a phone with a website address


----------



## Shell195

Ian makes me laugh


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmm might be an idea dont think he has been on for while not even whilst i was away hope he is ok though


 last time he was on he was broken down on the way to jens BBQ and had to go the garage, and i think its a bit late for him still to be there


----------



## Shell195

Maybe we should email Ruby


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> last time he was on he was broken down on the way to jens BBQ and had to go the garage, and i think its a bit late for him still to be there


 

Im sure the AA arent that slow


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im sure the AA arent that slow


 you'd think so wouldn't you. porr ian must still be at the road side serves him right for not going with the RAC:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> you'd think so wouldn't you. porr ian must still be at the road side serves him right for not going with the RAC:lol2:


LMAO:roll2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> 2 days ago I got a random email off his phone telling me to buy a phone with a website address


hes been zombied lol 
theres alot of it happening atm , ive had a few friends have it done and it been done to my mum and my accounts , will haveto tell him to change his password when he comes back


----------



## Amalthea

Think I'm heading off to bed.... It's gonna be a busy day tomorrow....


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hes been zombied lol
> theres alot of it happening atm , ive had a few friends have it done and it been done to my mum and my accounts , will haveto tell him to change his password when he comes back


 

He said he sorted that out


----------



## sammy1969

Well time for me to be off night everyone


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Think I'm heading off to bed.... It's gonna be a busy day tomorrow....


night jen


Shell195 said:


> He said he sorted that out


lol seems to have come back


sammy1969 said:


> Well time for me to be off night everyone


night sammy


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Fingers crossed for you Colin, I'm sure it would be your dream job so I hope you get it!
> 
> Colin/Sophie there were loads of chihuahuas at the village fete I was at last weekend - one woman had 3 with her. And there was a beautiful longhaired Akita!


Thanks Eileen, I hope I get lucky with this one.

Aww, I would have loved to see all the Chihuahuas at the fete, though I only like smooth-coats, not a fan of long-haired animals generally.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Eileen, I hope I get lucky with this one.
> 
> Aww, I would have loved to see all the Chihuahuas at the fete, though I only like smooth-coats, not a fan of long-haired animals generally.


hey col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Morning guys
> 
> The bird is still alive and kicking  And had a BIG breakfast at 7:45 this morning!! SIX pea sized lumps of mince, but he's not interested now... Full, I guess. I've made him some scrambled egg that we're gonna try at his next meal.
> 
> *Gotta call up work and let them know about him and see if they are ok with me bringing him*...


Well they have rabbits at work don't they.....? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hey col


Hiya hun, you ok?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya hun, you ok?


tired lol even after my all nighter i still couldnt sleep prperly


----------



## Zoo-Man

:lol2: what you like!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: what you like!


a bloody insomniac lol id love a good nights sleep


----------



## ami_j

gonna try it now i think night all


----------



## Zoo-Man

Good night & good luck Jaime! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning *yawn*


----------



## Shell195

Morning Jen, Im waiting for my bath to run as Im off to the sanctuary this morning


----------



## Amalthea

Am getting up the motivation to get dressed.... Then off down to Radcliffe to take Mr Bird to Cynth's and then off to Bolton. I've straightened my hair so far. That's a step in the right direction *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone. . Was pretty busy yesterday. This is what the cage looks like now Jen..










Better than before anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Looking better, Cilla


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Eileen, I hope I get lucky with this one.
> 
> Aww, I would have loved to see all the Chihuahuas at the fete, though I only like smooth-coats, not a fan of long-haired animals generally.


I hope you do too, Colin. You would have loved all these chihuahuas cos they were all short coated, it was only the Akita that was longcoated and so rare to see that was why I commented on it. This village fete runs a small fun dog show, so that's why they were there.

My friend who brought a rescued Podenco dog back from Spain with her put him in the hound & utility class and he came 3rd. She was so ecstatic and proud of him!










Cilla your cage looks lovely! :2thumb:

Just had to phone the vet cos I think I can hear a rattle in Wee Jeemy's chest now, so I've asked for Baytril to treat all 4 of them, just to be sure. I think it's too late now to quarantine, as they've all been together since this all started and I really don't want to do that, because I think it was introducing them that stressed them and brought it on, so i don't want to go through all that again, cos there's every possibility that it will happen again when I try re-introducing them - what you think Rat Experts???

Well I'm off to clean them all out now cos they stink and my friend's arriving this afternoon, don't want to welcome her into a stinky house! :lol2:

Then I'm off to meet her and a mutual friend where she stayed last night for lunch and a catch up.


----------



## izzey

Morning everyone, I now have my computer back


----------



## feorag

Good news Izzey!

My God where is everyone today? :gasp: I don't think I've ever posted in the morning and come back 2 hours later to nothing!!! :gasp:

Well it's too late now cos I'm off out to meet my friend for lunch, so there!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

And this really pissed me off before I went out! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1408-my-mouse-got-fat-really.html#post6677176

And in case the mods move it into the reptile section this is what she said:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1408-my-mouse-got-fat-really.html#post6677057

Hmm... for some reason i can't quote the single post???

And her reply on this thread, reeeeally worried me!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/532795-2-little-boy-rats.html


----------



## feorag

She's deleted her original post now, but you'll gather from the comments what it was about.

This is what she posted:

_i had these lil mice that i bought for feeding my snakes (fresh killed) i was in the process of pickin 1 to kill for my snake and there was this lil fatty i picked her up by her tail n 4t what is that? seen her belly and was like __babies!!!! i was sold the mice as male with 2 femals that i killed the day i got them for my snakes which loved them as soon as i went near the hide STRIKE straight away i have left her for her to have her babies as i have a corn that the pinkies wud b perfect for but i was thinkin of keepin them and breedin them for more fresh kill what do people think i know its a bit cruel but its painless vinigar and bicarb in a bowl put it in a tight container with the mice and hey presto perfect temperature rather than defrosted n warming up_


----------



## *H*

Thought I'd put a quick post on here before the rehoming part... My sister in Law down in Daventry - Northants is looking for a home for her 2 cats, she's had to move out her house TODAY and into her Dad's, and can't take them with her (why people leave stuff to last second I don't know! grr) anyways, it's looking desperate, they've phoned around local shelters and no where has any room, does anyone on here know of anywhere local, or can anyone take them in to rehome? It's a bit far for me to go down there 
Male + female brother + sister. Approx 2 years old. Both have been done, and as far as I've been told, both got their kitten jabs. Female is black, male is Tabby and their both gorgeous friendly cats. Anyone??


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, wish I was nearer to try and help out, although to be honest I doubt I could as I can't think of anyone other than the 'normal' organisations who take cats in and who all seem to be full at the minute.

I hope you have success through the rehoming section, but you're right - she's left that a bit late hasn't she! :bash:


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> Oh dear, wish I was nearer to try and help out, although to be honest I doubt I could as I can't think of anyone other than the 'normal' organisations who take cats in and who all seem to be full at the minute.
> 
> I hope you have success through the rehoming section, but you're right - she's left that a bit late hasn't she! :bash:


Just a bit! First I even knew that she wasn't keeping them was my frantic mother on the phone ten mins ago panicking because 1. the house isn't even packed and the removal van is there, and 2. theres 2 cats that haven't got anywhere to go - cue phoning H
They're trying to get her, the baby + her 3 bedroom house packed up for the furniture to go into storage and her + baby to go to her dad's, today. 
If I'd been given more notice I would have been able to sort at least something :whip:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> She's deleted her original post now, but you'll gather from the comments what it was about.
> 
> This is what she posted:
> 
> _i had these lil mice that i bought for feeding my snakes (fresh killed) i was in the process of pickin 1 to kill for my snake and there was this lil fatty i picked her up by her tail n 4t what is that? seen her belly and was like __babies!!!! i was sold the mice as male with 2 femals that i killed the day i got them for my snakes which loved them as soon as i went near the hide STRIKE straight away i have left her for her to have her babies as i have a corn that the pinkies wud b perfect for but i was thinkin of keepin them and breedin them for more fresh kill what do people think i know its a bit cruel but its painless vinigar and bicarb in a bowl put it in a tight container with the mice and hey presto perfect temperature rather than defrosted n warming up_


That is totally disgusting ~I cannot believe she thought that was humane how would she like that done to her and she is looking to take on two rats god help them i hope she doesnt get them i truly do as i cannot even think what their fate may be


----------



## Cillah

Those poor mice! 

I have just been keeping a low profile all day. Slept for a couple of hours as I didn't feel 100%. I've just eaten some junk food and that has perked me up a bit though.

Spent some time with the rats before. They are soo keen on coming out. Livey always tries to nibble on me on her way out. I have no idea how they will be when they are out. So I guess it's just a game of trust. Going to see if they will come out tonight.


----------



## ditta

ive got new shoes:no1: yes this is ditta....not cat........whoopwhoop cat did buy them for me tho:lol2:

they are like baseball boots with freaky laces....i love em and her:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ditta said:


> ive got new shoes:no1: yes this is ditta....not cat........whoopwhoop cat did buy them for me tho:lol2:
> 
> they are like baseball boots with freaky laces....i love em and her:lol2:


Cool you deserve to be spoilt lol


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> ive got new shoes:no1: yes this is ditta....not cat........whoopwhoop cat did buy them for me tho:lol2:
> 
> they are like baseball boots with freaky laces....i love em and her:lol2:


oooo cool are they converse?


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> oooo cool are they converse?


 are they what?????

they are grey and rainbow made by rocket dogs:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ok wonder what is up with the site it keep going off


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> are they what?????
> 
> they are grey and rainbow made by rocket dogs:lol2:


converse shoes lol 
ooo rocket dogs


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> are they what?????
> 
> they are grey and rainbow made by rocket dogs:lol2:


They sound awesome :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> converse shoes lol
> ooo rocket dogs


 what does converse mean jamie im totally baffled:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> what does converse mean jamie im totally baffled:lol2:


converse are a type of shoe, surely youve heard of converse lol


----------



## _jake_

Ahhh hasta lavista shiney la casaal


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> converse are a type of shoe, surely youve heard of converse lol


 
shes old, course shes not heard of converse jaime :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shes old, course shes not heard of converse jaime :lol2:


ohhhh thats harsh Cat lol mind you i hadn't heard of them either but then again I am old


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shes old, course shes not heard of converse jaime :lol2:


converse are old lol 
poor ditta lol shes not old


----------



## Cillah

Converse are cool but I don't have any


----------



## _jake_

Mice are cool, but I dont have any  Boohoo!


----------



## ditta

old indeed ..........iv never heard of um......:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Mice are cool, but I dont have any  Boohoo!


You need some :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Converse are cool but I don't have any


awww  
i have a pair of pink lo tops a pair of black lo tops and a pair of camo hi tops ^^


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> awww
> i have a pair of pink lo tops a pair of black lo tops and a pair of camo hi tops ^^


Ok now i am really lost lol as that is all double dutch to me


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

dits new shoes


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Ok now i am really lost lol as that is all double dutch to me


 you and me both sammy:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> You need some :flrt:


Do you have the ability to hypnotise parents into liking them?:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww
> i have a pair of pink lo tops a pair of black lo tops and a pair of camo hi tops ^^


I saw these ones in Aus. They were pale blue with a big tongue which was pastel yellow. Sooo pretty. I want a pair


----------



## ami_j




----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Do you have the ability to hypnotise parents into liking them?:whistling2:


I have the ability to make boyfriends parents like me but that's it


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> image


They look like baseball boots to me lol
Love the new shoes Ditta especially the laces


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dits new shoes
> image


oooo they are cool 


Cillah said:


> I saw these ones in Aus. They were pale blue with a big tongue which was pastel yellow. Sooo pretty. I want a pair


this is was my camo ones look like  LOVE them


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dits new shoes
> image


She has such a small foot :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, that girl with the mice is evil:bash: even an idiot would know how painful a death that would be:devil:

Converse, Im older than both of you and I know what they are:lol2:
Happy new shoes ditta:no1:

Im knackered as I havent stopped in the sanctuary today, I feel really old tonight and my feet are burning:bash:
Just read the free local paper and the headlines are "Staffy ripped to bits by 2 stray dogs":bash: Its about 4 streets a way from mine


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> They look like baseball boots to me lol
> Love the new shoes Ditta especially the laces


they dont call them chuck taylors for nothing


----------



## Cillah

These were the ones I wanted badly.










And these also


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, that girl with the mice is evil:bash: even an idiot would know how painful a death that would be:devil:
> 
> Converse, Im older than both of you and I know what they are:lol2:
> Happy new shoes ditta:no1:
> 
> Im knackered as I havent stopped in the sanctuary today, I feel really old tonight and my feet are burning:bash:
> Just read the free local paper and the headlines are "Staffy ripped to bits by 2 stray dogs":bash: Its about 4 streets a way from mine


I know what you mean Shell i have never kept mie as such but even i know tha tis just barbaric
And they say staffs are viscious makes me laugh


----------



## Shell195

Ditta, what size feet do you have ?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Ditta, what size feet do you have ?


shes a teeny size 5


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shes a teeny size 5


My feet are like double the size of hers :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> These were the ones I wanted badly.
> 
> image
> 
> And these also
> 
> image


they are nice 
you seen babycham shoes? they are awesome , my fav pair are worn through


----------



## _jake_

Ahhh. I left school today, forever! As i've been offered an early college placement! It was so sad


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shes a teeny size 5


 

Same size as mine:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Cillah said:


> My feet are like double the size of hers :blush:


 
youre a ten?
how tall are you?

im an 8


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Ahhh. I left school today, forever! As i've been offered an early college placement! It was so sad


awww you will love it though


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> they are nice
> you seen babycham shoes? they are awesome , my fav pair are worn through


Never. Going to look at them now :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

cillah....how tall are you?


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dits new shoes
> image


 
LOVE them!!! 

I want a pair of Xtra Hi Converse *sobs* They are £50 at Shuh.... :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> youre a ten?
> how tall are you?
> 
> im an 8


Ten Australian size.. Which using a converter is about 9 1/2. So I'd just say 9.

I don't know in inches but I am 166cm


----------



## sammy1969

Cillah said:


> Ten Australian size.. Which using a converter is about 9 1/2. So I'd just say 9.
> 
> I don't know in inches but I am 166cm


at a guess around 5"7but not 100% sure lol


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> at a guess around 5"7but not 100% sure lol


You're guess is as good as mine. I don't have a clue when it comes to those measurements. :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

just found a converter and its says 166cm is 5" 5 lol so was a couple of inches out


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> just found a converter and its says 166cm is 5" 5 lol so was a couple of inches out


I think someone told me I was that once. I'm not very tall


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> You're guess is as good as mine. I don't have a clue when it comes to those measurements. :blush:


 
Ive just googled it and it makes you just over 5ft 5inches


----------



## _jake_

Not good enough Sammy! :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Not good enough Sammy! :whistling2:


She was close :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Anyone going to be watching the vet program tonight?


----------



## sammy1969

Hey not easy to work it out in your head but not bad for a guess lol and I am brain dead most of the time so i am chuffed I was not further out could of been alot worse lmao


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah I am Shell just waitng for it to come on


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Anyone going to be watching the vet program tonight?


I am planning on watching it.


----------



## izzey

I have put it on record to watch later


----------



## Shell195

Me too


----------



## sammy1969

Just reading the tags and noticed men ruled by women lol who added that one


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Never. Going to look at them now :2thumb:


i really think you will like them 


Shell195 said:


> Anyone going to be watching the vet program tonight?


yup i am


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i really think you will like them
> 
> yup i am


I do! I love cute things =D. Some of them are really cute. Not keen on velcro though.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I do! I love cute things =D. Some of them are really cute. Not keen on velcro though.


they do lace ups in some of the styles, i have a white pair of babycham shoes with different coloured rivets for the laces ,they got muddy when it was raining though 
also have a black pair with pink stars and the velcro straps are sparkly


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Just reading the tags and noticed men ruled by women lol who added that one


 
Could have been me:whistling2:


----------



## izzey

This is my early birthday present Rosie


----------



## sammy1969

Lmao must admit i do love it shell lol
Awwww Izzey so sweet


----------



## ami_j

izzey said:


> This is my early birthday present Rosie
> image
> 
> image


awwww <3


----------



## Shell195

Awwww Izzey shes gorgeous:flrt: Is she a chi?
Is that your daughter as shes cute too 
Whens your birthday?


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> Awwww Izzey shes gorgeous:flrt: Is she a chi?
> Is that your daughter as shes cute too
> Whens your birthday?


Birthday is next month she is a chi, not my daughter my granddaughter


----------



## Cillah

izzey said:


> This is my early birthday present Rosie
> image
> 
> image


She is cute :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Birthday is next month she is a chi, not my daughter my granddaughter


 
That makes you a Leo too:no1:
What colour is Rosie, chocolate? I would love a smooth coated chi.
Dont let Cat see her, she will start nagging ditta again:lol2:


----------



## izzey

Yes she is a chocolate
Cat it has taken me a year of saying I want one to get one so keep trying
Are you a leo as well Shell


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Yes she is a chocolate
> Cat it has taken me a year of saying I want one to get one so keep trying
> Are you a leo as well Shell


 

Yes I was born on 5th August


----------



## _jake_

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I am sooooo nervous!:whip: Just got back from Kia's evening walkies:no1:


----------



## ami_j

izzey said:


> This is my early birthday present Rosie
> image
> 
> image





_jake_ said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I am sooooo nervous!:whip: Just got back from Kia's evening walkies:no1:


lol dont be you will be fine


----------



## Amalthea

izzey said:


> This is my early birthday present Rosie
> image
> 
> image


D'awwwwwwww!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt: (and I don't like little dogs :whistling2



Shell195 said:


> Could have been me:whistling2:


And it's so true!!! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

This show is horrible .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> This show is horrible .


medivets are trying to say its sensationalist and that they havent done wrong


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i want a short haired chi, i know im not likely to get one though cos dittas a meanie  i so want one though, cant stop looking at pics and trawlin the ad sites  ill get my little princess one day, even if it means the single life for me :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

That program made me laugh, the film told the whole story yet Medivet denied it. I bet a lot of people will stop using them now:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/6680500-post4708.html
:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

That is what made me laugh Shell how can they deny it? And the woman on there who was bigging them up has two interviews on their website saying they were harrasing her into it


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/6680500-post4708.html
> 
> <<whistles>>


 
Already commented:Na_Na_Na_Na: The way to a girls heart is buying her shoes, you creeping for a chi by any chance:whistling2:


ETA PMSL Ive only just seen the secret letter LMAO


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Already commented:Na_Na_Na_Na: The way to a girls heart is buying her shoes, you creeping for a chi by any chance:whistling2:


 
im gunna take them back if she doesnt get me this


----------



## sammy1969

Why do i have the feeling you wont win Cat but it is worth a try lmao


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im gunna take them back if she doesnt get me this
> image


 
Thats a handy chi to have as being a nurse it could look after ditta and her ailments:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> Why do i have the feeling you wont win Cat but it is worth a try lmao


 
i think she will get me one if she loves me enough :whistling2::flrt::whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol if only that would work here i would have lot of things i want but Glyn is not swayed by creeping in any way shape or form. Men lol they can be so mean at times


----------



## ditta

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...message-your-fellow-rfuk-471.html#post6680500


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/6680669-post4710.html


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Loving this conversation!!


----------



## Shell195

Anyone get a facebook invite to a new group:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...message-your-fellow-rfuk-471.html#post6680500


 
That was short and sweet, meany:Na_Na_Na_Na: I have an ulterior motive as if Cat gets a chi I get to have cuddles:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what new group?


----------



## sammy1969

nope what group is that lol


----------



## Shell195

Jen, hows the bird ?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

LMAO dit just looged off before lookin, and i sent you a pm before i found that group! haha


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

she still said no! we need to get more people to join!!!


----------



## sammy1969

What group ?


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> What group ?


 
you got facebook sammy? If so send me a friend request


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen, hows the bird ?


 
Quieter.... I'm not too hopeful for the poor guy  Sleeping for the night now, though.


----------



## sammy1969

I do and i do believe i have oyu on my friends list lol hang on will check. Found the group and joined lol


----------



## sammy1969

Yep I do have oyu shell I am sam smith on your list lol


----------



## Amalthea

What group... *is feeling left out* (just like the tag says *sniffles*)


----------



## sammy1969

This one Jen lol 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=134994999873662&v=info


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you also need to comment on said group regularly :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you also need to comment on said group regularly :lol2:


Did oyu read mine Cat lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sammy1969 said:


> Did oyu read mine Cat lol


:2thumb::no1:: victory: :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Evening peeps


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Alex DId I tell oyu i joined your site the other day


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Yep I do have oyu shell I am sam smith on your list lol


 
Ooops:blush:


----------



## Alex

sammy1969 said:


> Hi Alex DId I tell oyu i joined your site the other day


Yep you did say :no1: As i get a bit more time now, the site will be updated more  and me and Jai will get the forum going :no1: (well hopefully she will help lol)


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening peeps


hey you feeling better now?


----------



## Amalthea

Just caught this:










Think I showed this one to ya..... Seems kinda similar:


----------



## izzey

I think Cat needs a chi they are so dinky and loves cuddles


----------



## sammy1969

Dont worry Shell i had to check to make sure lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> hey you feeling better now?


I am now yep.: victory:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Just caught this:
> 
> image
> 
> Think I showed this one to ya..... Seems kinda similar:
> 
> image


awwww cute pics


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I am now yep.: victory:


awesome how much sleep did you get?


----------



## izzey

Amalthea said:


> Just caught this:
> 
> image
> 
> Think I showed this one to ya..... Seems kinda similar:
> 
> image


 
Aww cute pics


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> awesome how much sleep did you get?


 Errm, 6hrs. Somewhere around that.


----------



## Amalthea

Heading to bed... Nighty night xx


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> Heading to bed... Nighty night xx


 Night


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jen sleep well


----------



## izzey

Night Jen


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Errm, 6hrs. Somewhere around that.


thats brilliant for you lol 


Amalthea said:


> Heading to bed... Nighty night xx


night jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

I watched that vet programme. Medivet must be stupid as they basically just denied everything that had been filmed! Derrrrrr! And that vet nurse Arran who hit the Shar Pei that had just had a leg amputated - if he had hit my dog, he would have lost the use of his legs after a visit from me!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Izzey, welcome to Chihuahua ownership! Its great! Lolly, my cream sable smooth-coated Chihuahua, is a babe! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

my first post all day


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> I watched that vet programme. Medivet must be stupid as they basically just denied everything that had been filmed! Derrrrrr! And that vet nurse Arran who hit the Shar Pei that had just had a leg amputated - if he had hit my dog, he would have lost the use of his legs after a visit from me!


I thought that part was the worst!

But what they did to that poor cat that they were trying to anaesthetise. Playing with it like that :devil:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> my first post all day


What about your hamster bump :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> What about your hamster bump :whistling2:


 that doesn't count thats just me talking to myself


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> that doesn't count thats just me talking to myself


arent all your posts :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I thought that part was the worst!
> 
> But what they did to that poor cat that they were trying to anaesthetise. Playing with it like that :devil:


If I found out that my vets had been off with any of my animals, I would be down there, fists clenched & ready! Im lucky that I've known the vets I use for my domestic animals for years & also my friend who I went to college with is now a vet nurse there. And the vet I see with my exotic animals is lovely.


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp: how rude, only 99.9999999% of them


ami_j said:


> arent all your posts :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> If I found out that my vets had been off with any of my animals, I would be down there, fists clenched & ready! Im lucky that I've known the vets I use for my domestic animals for years & also my friend who I went to college with is now a vet nurse there. And the vet I see with my exotic animals is lovely.


I have not had to use a vet here yet.. But when I do I hope I never get one like that. :devil:. I would be so incredibly mad. Like anyone would be of course.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: how rude, only 99.9999999% of them


you know im joking lol


----------



## Cillah

I want to go to bed but Martin is still awake . Going to make him go to bed with me.

Night night x


----------



## sammy1969

night cilla I am off too night everyone


----------



## *H*

*H* said:


> Thought I'd put a quick post on here before the rehoming part... My sister in Law down in Daventry - Northants is looking for a home for her 2 cats, she's had to move out her house TODAY and into her Dad's, and can't take them with her (why people leave stuff to last second I don't know! grr) anyways, it's looking desperate, they've phoned around local shelters and no where has any room, does anyone on here know of anywhere local, or can anyone take them in to rehome? It's a bit far for me to go down there
> Male + female brother + sister. Approx 2 years old. Both have been done, and as far as I've been told, both got their kitten jabs. Female is black, male is Tabby and their both gorgeous friendly cats. Anyone??





*H* said:


> Just a bit! First I even knew that she wasn't keeping them was my frantic mother on the phone ten mins ago panicking because 1. the house isn't even packed and the removal van is there, and 2. theres 2 cats that haven't got anywhere to go - cue phoning H
> They're trying to get her, the baby + her 3 bedroom house packed up for the furniture to go into storage and her + baby to go to her dad's, today.
> If I'd been given more notice I would have been able to sort at least something :whip:


Well she's took the cats to her Dad's for the time being, they can't stay there for long though and are having to stop in the conservatory. Really peeved that I got a last minute call to try and sort it out! Not as if the moving was a last minute thing! Will phone around tomorrow, see if I can sort something, not had anything back from off here, and can't remember my Cat Chat sign in details, will have to re-register as been years since I went on there.

I can't even have them here for a while until I find something more permanent as all our floors are being re-done so house is upside down, and it's sent the dogs a bit scatty as it is.


----------



## feorag

Evening all, or should that be "Morning" :lol2:

Just checking in to see what I've missed all day and then off to bed. Far to many fookin pages to read through, so I read the first 5 or 6 after my last post this morning and then gave up! :roll:


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dits new shoes
> image


Love the shoes - can we have a photo of Ditta wearing them?



Shell195 said:


> Evening all, that girl with the mice is evil:bash: even an idiot would know how painful a death that would be:devil:


She's 23 year old - I can't believe at that age she couldn't work out what it must feel like to be inhaling vinegar fumes exacerbated by bicarb causing gassy bubbles to burst! I just felt physically sick when I read that!! 



Shell195 said:


> Thats a handy chi to have as being a nurse it could look after ditta and her ailments:2thumb:


:roll2: PMSL

Cat you should have come to the fete I was at last Saturday - there were loads of chis there!

Well now I'm off to bed. Maureen is planning on leaving about 11:30-ish tomorrow morning so I'll hopefully be able to catch up with everyone once she's gone.

She brought me my legacy! Her mother left me a beautiful silver and amethyst brooch! All the many friends Geraldine had, she still remembered me - I was so touched I burst into tears in the middle of the cafe :roll:

It's the first thing I've ever been left in a Will in my whole life!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I want to go to bed but Martin is still awake . Going to make him go to bed with me.
> 
> Night night x





sammy1969 said:


> night cilla I am off too night everyone





feorag said:


> Evening all, or should that be "Morning" :lol2:
> 
> Just checking in to see what I've missed all day and then off to bed. Far to many fookin pages to read through, so I read the first 5 or 6 after my last post this morning and then gave up! :roll:Love the shoes - can we have a photo of Ditta wearing them?
> 
> She's 23 year old - I can't believe at that age she couldn't work out what it must feel like to be inhaling vinegar fumes exacerbated by bicarb causing gassy bubbles to burst! I just felt physically sick when I read that!!
> 
> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Cat you should have come to the fete I was at last Saturday - there were loads of chis there!
> 
> Well now I'm off to bed. Maureen is planning on leaving about 11:30-ish tomorrow morning so I'll hopefully be able to catch up with everyone once she's gone.
> 
> She brought me my legacy! Her mother left me a beautiful silver and amethyst brooch! All the many friends Geraldine had, she still remembered me - I was so touched I burst into tears in the middle of the cafe :roll:
> 
> It's the first thing I've ever been left in a Will in my whole life!


night you three


----------



## tomwilson

just been watching the fox attack twins, still not sure about it all, some half spoken truths on there i'm not happy with, they said it is ilegal to hunt foxes and also no evidence was taken in terms of wether the bite fitted a fox,


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just been watching the fox attack twins, still not sure about it all, some half spoken truths on there i'm not happy with, they said it is ilegal to hunt foxes and also no evidence was taken in terms of wether the bite fitted a fox,


It still doesn't fit with me either Tom. I just can't see a fox behaving like that.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Whats everyones plans for tomorrow/today really? I'm going to an elderly couple's house to cut a Blue & Gold Macaw's claws in the afternoon. So if Im not posting tomorrow night, its cos I have no fingers left! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Whats everyones plans for tomorrow/today really? I'm going to an elderly couple's house to cut a Blue & Gold Macaw's claws in the afternoon. So if Im not posting tomorrow night, its cos I have no fingers left! :lol2:


:lol2:
sleep is my only plan , will see what happens after XD
im off now guys nn


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> sleep is my only plan , will see what happens after XD
> im off now guys nn


Goodnight Jaime x


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> It still doesn't fit with me either Tom. I just can't see a fox behaving like that.


 see i don't know i think it 'could' (not sure on it though) have been a fox albeit one lacking the brians of a standard fox, but to just swept over alot of the evidence without checking it. and as for the tv program saying hunting foxes was ilegal that was just blatent scare mongering and digging for a lift on the ban, anyone with half a brian knows the ban only covers hunting with dogs


----------



## *H*

I'll be helping the OH sand and varnish the floors *sigh*


----------



## tomwilson

i have work at 10


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Whats everyones plans for tomorrow/today really? I'm going to an elderly couple's house to cut a Blue & Gold Macaw's claws in the afternoon. So if Im not posting tomorrow night, its cos I have no fingers left! :lol2:


Errm, wash and wax my car. Then get some pics and stick it on Autotrader. Then late morning possibly going to Stevenage.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ohhhhh im off to steven to get ma hair done today im so excited!! cut restyle and colour !!! cant wait


----------



## feorag

Oooh, photos Cat!!

I can't believe I only had to read about 8 posts instead of 8 pages! :gasp:

What happened last night???

I'll be seeing Maureen off today, at the docs this afternoon, walking the dogs and that's about it for my day!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Oooh, photos Cat!!
> 
> I can't believe I only had to read about 8 posts instead of 8 pages! :gasp:
> 
> What happened last night???
> 
> I'll be seeing Maureen off today, at the docs this afternoon, walking the dogs and that's about it for my day!


i will if it turns out ok eileen, i know what colours im havin but havent got a clue what style or how much im havin cut off yet!


----------



## Amalthea

Are ya going to Steve, Cat? 

The bird died during the night.... I had a feeling that was going to happen, honestly. He just wasn't right yesterday evening.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Are ya going to Steve, Cat?
> 
> The bird died during the night.... I had a feeling that was going to happen, honestly. He just wasn't right yesterday evening.


 

RIP birdy


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... *sigh*


----------



## _jake_

R.I.P Birdie! 

On a good note, I have just returned from my taster day at college and it was bludy awesome! Done two tests which im rather confident about and held some animals  Held a few snakies/lizards but was too chicken for the tarantula, who can blame me? lol Also held some ratties/hamsters! Rats aren't as soft as I thought they were either!


----------



## feorag

Aw, Jen, I'm so sorry about wee birdie, but you did your best for him and he died warm and comfortable. Such a shame! :sad:

Jake, rats are pretty firm and solid aren't they - well my boys are!

Well Maureen has gone off to Yorkshire to meet up with her husband and we had a great catch-up time. Obviously I didn't get much chance to speak to her at her mother's funeral, so we haven't had a good catch-up and time to chat since I was up visiting them about 3 or 4 Christmases ago. 

I had another cry this morning at her mother leaving me something in her Will, because although I met them both together, Maureen was nearer to my age and we formed a great friendship, so when she got married and I went up to Stonehaven I always stayed with Maureen, rather than Geraldine, whereas Grace always remained closer to Geraldine and stayed with her. Maureen said strangely enough it was her "horsey friends" - the people who shared her love of horses - that she left specific things to. Apparently, even friends who she saw every week for lunch she didn't do that for, it was only us 'horsey' people!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, Jen, I'm so sorry about wee birdie, but you did your best for him and he died warm and comfortable. Such a shame! :sad:
> 
> Jake, rats are pretty firm and solid aren't they - well my boys are!
> 
> Well Maureen has gone off to Yorkshire to meet up with her husband and we had a great catch-up time. Obviously I didn't get much chance to speak to her at her mother's funeral, so we haven't had a good catch-up and time to chat since I was up visiting them about 3 or 4 Christmases ago.
> 
> I had another cry this morning at her mother leaving me something in her Will, because although I met them both together, Maureen was nearer to my age and we formed a great friendship, so when she got married and I went up to Stonehaven I always stayed with Maureen, rather than Geraldine, whereas Grace always remained closer to Geraldine and stayed with her. Maureen said strangely enough it was her "horsey friends" - the people who shared her love of horses - that she left specific things to. Apparently, even friends who she saw every week for lunch she didn't do that for, it was only us 'horsey' people!


 
(((Hugs))) Little things like that make it so much more special dont they


----------



## feorag

They do indeed. She had such a large circle of friends all over Britain and I never stayed with her after Maureen got married the year after I married John, although for the 9 years I was married to Peter I always visited her when we were in Aberdeen staying with his parents.

After that it was much more 'sporadic', like when I had a few days holiday up with Maureen and caught up with Geraldine at the same time, or when I was dog/cat/fish/chicken sitting in Edinburgh we met up at a castle somewhere for the day. She had a real obsession with castles, not just the ones she lived in, so was always happy to visit one.


----------



## Shell195

Steve has gone to bed as hes on nights and one of my neighbours is singing very loudly and very badly, I wish she would shut up:bash:


----------



## ami_j

awww RIP lil bird 

told you you would have a good day jake


----------



## _jake_

Yeah it was greeeaaat Jai!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Yeah it was greeeaaat Jai!


:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

RIP Birdie
Hi everyone So tired today no energy for anything so just sat doing nothing today


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, glad you enjoyed your day Jake:2thumb:
Im just back from the vets as Prince(Bengal) was a bit sneezy yesterday, quiet today then he started drooling, first it was water then it turned into proper saliva and he felt very hot. Rang the vets who fitted him in. Hes got some kind of cat flu virus so had a Convenia injection, an injection to bring his temp down and some Bisolovin powder.
He was very well behaved which Im really surprised about but it could have been he was to poorly to bother.
I was going to make a thread and ask the forum members what I should do...... but decided a vet would know more, so I cut out the middle men:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Shell... Think you shoulda asked here first


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Shell Aww sorry Prince is under the weather And hope he gets better soon. Would of been interesting to see how many morons would of tried to advise you lol i can think of one who would of tried to tell you what to do as they had kept cats fro so long and knew everything lol. It amazes me just how many trolls there are on this forum lol


----------



## izzey

evening all
Hope Prince is feeling better soon


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I didnt feel the need to ask a bunch of trolls as I knew exactly what to do, it could have been fun though:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

On Monday Im going to be very poor as my monthly vet account needs paying, the total sum of £349.43:gasp:
This is for medication for 3 of the dogs,a cat dental and the emergency call out and pts for Claude. I dont know how much Princes bill is until I recieve it next week *sighs


ETA Forgot to say Prince weighs 6.5kg, hes a rather large boy lol


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> On Monday Im going to be very poor as my monthly vet account needs paying, the total sum of £349.43:gasp:
> This is for medication for 3 of the dogs,a cat dental and the emergency call out and pts for Claude. I dont know how much Princes bill is until I recieve it next week *sighs
> 
> 
> ETA Forgot to say Prince weighs 6.5kg, hes a rather large boy lol


Oh no not good but worth every penny. I have to take Nero to be castrated next month so not looking forward ot that bill but at least then I know he wont be spraying everywhere may also calm him down a bit as he is really hectic at the moment into every bit of mischief he can find. 
Oh Shell why not start the thead I could do with a laugh lol just dont tell them you have already taken him to the vets lol You know it will be worth the laugh. 

Yep I am truly evil lol


----------



## izzey

Shell our vet bill was nearly 3 times that this month


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Shell our vet bill was nearly 3 times that this month


 

That makes me feel so much better:2thumb:


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> That makes me feel so much better:2thumb:


Thought it might


----------



## ami_j

im going to find whoever was drilling outside my house at stupid o clock this morning and hurt them


----------



## tomwilson

RIP lil swift

hello guys, how've you all been, i had work this morning and then we went shopping in the afternoon, diana got a few books and we got her nephew a DVD, i didn't see anything i wanted though. then on the way home we got take-away, i got a mixed kebab and it was so huge i haven't been able to finnish it :lol2: going to take a second stab at it after we've finnished watching the boat that rocked


----------



## tomwilson

this thread dead today?


----------



## Shell195

It seems so:gasp: Ive just sorted the small furries but I am back now and I have rum:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> It seems so:gasp: Ive just sorted the small furries but I am back now and I have rum:2thumb:


 i'm struggling with my kebab again they gave me a big tray of meat and 1 little tiny pitta bread


----------



## ami_j

anyone want an agouti hooded rat?:devil:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> anyone want an agouti hooded rat?:devil:


 why has it bitten you?

anyone noticed any new tags :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> why has it bitten you?
> 
> anyone noticed any new tags :whistling2:


no , my rats dont bite 
hes throwing his weight around , all 550grams with the other boys...i dont know whats got into him, think its his nephew hes got problems with


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> no , my rats dont bite
> hes throwing his weight around , all 550grams with the other boys...i dont know whats got into him, think its his nephew hes got problems with


 don't think cilla could resist :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We just picked up a hutch for Peri!  Cynthia (Manchester Rodent Rescue) called and said somebody offered them one. So we went and got it.... It's big, too! Needs a bit of work on it (a new floor (or work on the current floor), some paint, and a clean), but will be fine  And we couldn't get it in the car, so the lovely couple drove it back to ours  They were so nice  They wouldn't take any money for petrol, so we gave them a few cans of beer left over from the BBQ  And I MAY be able to talk Gary into making it work in the utility room.... We shall see


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> We just picked up a hutch for Peri!  Cynthia (Manchester Rodent Rescue) called and said somebody offered them one. So we went and got it.... It's big, too! Needs a bit of work on it (a new floor (or work on the current floor), some paint, and a clean), but will be fine  And we couldn't get it in the car, so the lovely couple drove it back to ours  They were so nice  They wouldn't take any money for petrol, so we gave them a few cans of beer left over from the BBQ  And I MAY be able to talk Gary into making it work in the utility room.... We shall see


thats brilliant  when does the search for peris new fried happen?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> We just picked up a hutch for Peri!  Cynthia (Manchester Rodent Rescue) called and said somebody offered them one. So we went and got it.... It's big, too! Needs a bit of work on it (a new floor (or work on the current floor), some paint, and a clean), but will be fine  And we couldn't get it in the car, so the lovely couple drove it back to ours  They were so nice  They wouldn't take any money for petrol, so we gave them a few cans of beer left over from the BBQ  And I MAY be able to talk Gary into making it work in the utility room.... We shall see


 awww that was nice of them


----------



## sammy1969

If only oyu were closer Jaimi lol I would have him
I see there are a few Tom


----------



## Shell195

Great news Jen:2thumb:

Naughty rat Jaime:devil:

Tom is a pig:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

The search is starting now, but we need to sort out the improvements on the hutch before she's brought home


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> If only oyu were closer Jaimi lol I would have him
> I see there are a few Tom


i added a new one :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Great news Jen:2thumb:
> 
> Naughty rat Jaime:devil:
> 
> Tom is a pig:lol2:


 no i'm not i am a hog


----------



## sammy1969

SO which one did oyu add as I have not loked at them for a while lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> If only oyu were closer Jaimi lol I would have him
> I see there are a few Tom


im not really getting rid of him XD hes just a grumpy butt
got a few things to try and if they dont work hes being castrated and going in with the girls to find out what bullying is really like :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Great news Jen:2thumb:
> 
> Naughty rat Jaime:devil:
> 
> Tom is a pig:lol2:


hes a sod shell , just need to work out why the sudden change, a few theorys so will work on them one at a time


----------



## Amalthea

You could try him on a tardak (spelling?) injection, Jaime.... See if that helps?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> You could try him on a tardak (spelling?) injection, Jaime.... See if that helps?


i think i will if it carries on jen, i might move the offending rat out into his own pad with his brothers who he seems to be getting on with...or i might move the wussy rat out with two friends. going to try things first before i opt for surgery or stuff  i think somethings triggered it as hes always been a patient rat who was great with others, plus hes over a year old now , i think that hormonal issues start around six months , he could be slow tho haha


----------



## Shell195

Sophie wants to know who put Sophie keyboard warrior as a tag:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You could try him on a *tardak *(spelling?) injection, Jaime.... See if that helps?


 
Thats the right spelling, we use loads at the sanctuary for aggressive cockerels,geese and cats


----------



## Shell195

Guinea Pig Rehome - Adopt a unwanted Guineapig (cavy) from a rescue centre


----------



## Amalthea

Tardak (yay me) has been shown to help hormonal boy ratlets, too 

Been browsing that site, Shell  Thanx!! There's some girls on the Tameside one


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Tardak (yay me) has been shown to help hormonal boy ratlets, too
> 
> Been browsing that site, Shell  Thanx!! There's some girls on the Tameside one


will defo ask the vet about it , if the ideas i have come to naught


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Sophie wants to know who put Sophie keyboard warrior as a tag:gasp:


i wonder:whistling2:

thats not the one i added today


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i wonder:whistling2:
> 
> thats not the one i added today


Did you add the one that says all the ladies love Alex?

Evening guys


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i wonder:whistling2:
> 
> thats not the one i added today


 
She is now paranoid thanks for that:bash:


----------



## Shell195

I think Tom added this tag:gasp:

jake loves willys


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Did you add the one that says all the ladies love Alex?
> 
> Evening guys


hey alex


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> I think Tom added this tag:gasp:
> 
> jake loves willys


I think that was Jake:gasp:



ami_j said:


> hey alex


 y0


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> I think that was Jake:gasp:
> 
> 
> y0


how ya doin?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> She is now paranoid thanks for that:bash:


sorry i though you'd both know about that one since i called you both keyboard warriors the other night because you filled a whole page between you.

no i added the one about the chi


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I was going to make a thread and ask the forum members what I should do...... but decided a vet would know more, so I cut out the middle men:whistling2:


I think you were totally out of order doing that - everyone on RFUK (even the ones who've never had a cat!) could have diagnosed his problem for you and saved you the journey! :whistling2:

Poor boy I hope he's OK though! 



Shell195 said:


> I dont know how much Princes bill is until I recieve it next week *sighs


But surely Sophie will be paying that anyway, cos he's her cat?? 



Amalthea said:


> We just picked up a hutch for Peri!  Cynthia (Manchester Rodent Rescue) called and said somebody offered them one. So we went and got it.... It's big, too! Needs a bit of work on it (a new floor (or work on the current floor), some paint, and a clean), but will be fine  And we couldn't get it in the car, so the lovely couple drove it back to ours  They were so nice  They wouldn't take any money for petrol, so we gave them a few cans of beer left over from the BBQ  And I MAY be able to talk Gary into making it work in the utility room.... We shall see


Great news Jen! Then it'll be project "find a pig" :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> I think that was Jake:gasp:
> 
> 
> y0


Haha. Not funny. Granny car driver:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> sorry i though you'd both know about that one since i called you both keyboard warriors the other night because you filled a whole page between you.
> 
> no i added the one about the chi


 

Bless:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think you were totally out of order doing that - everyone on RFUK (even the ones who've never had a cat!) could have diagnosed his problem for you and saved you the journey! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I know:lol2:
> 
> Poor boy I hope he's OK though!
> 
> 
> But surely Sophie will be paying that anyway, cos he's her cat?? [URL="http://www.smileyvault.com/albums/forum/smileyvault-stirthepot.gif"]image
> 
> 
> LMAO love it:2thumb:[/URL]
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Bless:flrt:


 its gone now to the grave yard of unwanted tags, sorry


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> its gone now to the grave yard of unwanted tags, sorry


 

Dont apolgise ya daft sod:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sure is quiet tonight............ *crickets chirping*


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, did you ever hear back from that rescue with the sphynx cat??


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Sure is quiet tonight............ *crickets chirping*


 they're actually chiroping over here lol


----------



## _jake_

Chirp!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> R.I.P Birdie!
> 
> On a good note, I have just returned from my taster day at college and it was bludy awesome! Done two tests which im rather confident about and held some animals  Held a few snakies/lizards but was too chicken for the tarantula, who can blame me? lol Also held some ratties/hamsters! Rats aren't as soft as I thought they were either!


Tarantulas are fab Jake! I love the way they feel when holding them!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Are ya going to Steve, Cat?
> 
> The bird died during the night.... I had a feeling that was going to happen, honestly. He just wasn't right yesterday evening.


Sorry to hear about the baby bird Jen, but at least you tried hun!


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Haha. Not funny. Granny car driver:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 It wasnt me :gasp: You have to remember who is back! lolseses.


----------



## _jake_

I will have a hold later in the year! I just eeeek! lol


----------



## _jake_

Who ever made the 'Jake loves willys' please remove it...........


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Who ever made the 'Jake loves willys' please remove it...........


 :lol2: not me this time


----------



## Alex

And whoever put all the ladies love Alex...... :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

haha loads have just dissapeard Lol


----------



## _jake_

I think someone fancies you Alex. And it isn't me! mg: :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry to hear about the baby bird Jen, but at least you tried hun!


 
Thanx  I couldn't just NOT try.... I'm glad I did.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shell, did you ever hear back from that rescue with the sphynx cat??


 

Ive emailed twice and still no reply:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I survived clipping that Blue & Gold Macaw's claws today! He was a crafty buggar & was awkward for me to catch with a towel, but once I had him, he was fine. And all my fingers are still in place! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

We used to have tarantulas, our Goliath bird eating spider lived until she was 16 years old


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I survived clipping that Blue & Gold Macaw's claws today! He was a crafty buggar & was awkward for me to catch with a towel, but once I had him, he was fine. And all my fingers are still in place! :2thumb:


 

You are a very brave man:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive emailed twice and still no reply:devil:


Great.... Just e-mailed about any guinea pigs. But I found an ad with some girlies free to a good home. And one of them is a sheltie!! I love shelties. So I've e-mailed them, as well.



Zoo-Man said:


> I survived clipping that Blue & Gold Macaw's claws today! He was a crafty buggar & was awkward for me to catch with a towel, but once I had him, he was fine. And all my fingers are still in place! :2thumb:


Fingers are always good to keep attached to your hand.


----------



## _jake_

Yes I have an woodenspooon, comes in very handy when im feeling in a cooking mood


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Great.... Just e-mailed about any guinea pigs. But I found an ad with some girlies free to a good home. And one of them is a sheltie!! I love shelties. So I've e-mailed them, as well.
> 
> 
> .


 

Awww very cute:flrt: I hope Peri appreciates all you have done for her


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Thanx  I couldn't just NOT try.... I'm glad I did.


I know what you mean. I couldn't just pass an animal by without giving it a chance. About 4 years ago, when walking my dog in the cemetary, I found a young lad shooting a crow with plastic bullets. The poor crow was desperately trying to hop away. I bollocked the kid & told him to leave or else, & I caught the crow. It was thin, exhausted & its flight feathers were all broken & tattered, hence why it hadn't flown away. I took it home, put it in my aviary & cared for it. It was with me for a few months until it was healthy, plump & its flight feathers had regrown. I released it back in the cemetary. People kept saying "crows are vermin, they kill songbirds, blah blah blah" but I kept telling them it was an animal in need of help, end of!


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Yes I have an woodenspooon, comes in very handy when im feeling in a cooking mood


 And when you like stirring up trouble :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I know what you mean. I couldn't just pass an animal by without giving it a chance. About 4 years ago, when walking my dog in the cemetary, I found a young lad shooting a crow with plastic bullets. The poor crow was desperately trying to hop away. I bollocked the kid & told him to leave or else, & I caught the crow. It was thin, exhausted & its flight feathers were all broken & tattered, hence why it hadn't flown away. I took it home, put it in my aviary & cared for it. It was with me for a few months until it was healthy, plump & its flight feathers had regrown. I released it back in the cemetary. People kept saying "crows are vermin, they kill songbirds, blah blah blah" but I kept telling them it was an animal in need of help, end of!


 
The human race destroy more animals than any other creature, I help ANY animal in need regardless of species


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I survived clipping that Blue & Gold Macaw's claws today! He was a crafty buggar & was awkward for me to catch with a towel, but once I had him, he was fine. And all my fingers are still in place! :2thumb:


great news 


Amalthea said:


> Great.... Just e-mailed about any guinea pigs. But I found an ad with some girlies free to a good home. And one of them is a sheltie!! I love shelties. So I've e-mailed them, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers are always good to keep attached to your hand.


i had a sheltie, theres a couple of pics in my albums on here 
shame your not nearer my mates a breeder and rescuer shes got shelties...peruvians
she bonds pigs for you too


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> And when you like stirring up trouble :whistling2:


Shuush you!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Awww very cute:flrt: I hope Peri appreciates all you have done for her


I'm sure she does  She's such a sweetie!!



Zoo-Man said:


> I know what you mean. I couldn't just pass an animal by without giving it a chance. About 4 years ago, when walking my dog in the cemetary, I found a young lad shooting a crow with plastic bullets. The poor crow was desperately trying to hop away. I bollocked the kid & told him to leave or else, & I caught the crow. It was thin, exhausted & its flight feathers were all broken & tattered, hence why it hadn't flown away. I took it home, put it in my aviary & cared for it. It was with me for a few months until it was healthy, plump & its flight feathers had regrown. I released it back in the cemetary. People kept saying "crows are vermin, they kill songbirds, blah blah blah" but I kept telling them it was an animal in need of help, end of!


I'd have done the same! I love crows, as well. Gorgeous birds! Used to handrear one every year at home.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You are a very brave man:no1:


Nah, birds dont bother me at all. I have wrestled bigger birds than a Macaw. Me & a collegue once had to trapse through a village, with a police escort, to retrieve a Rhea that had escaped from the farm we worked on. We had to corner him in a field & grapple with him, walk him back through the field & put him in the back of a police van to get him back to the farm! It was madness!


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> And when you like stirring up trouble :whistling2:


and smacking ppl :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, birds dont bother me at all. I have wrestled bigger birds than a Macaw. Me & a collegue once had to trapse through a village, with a police escort, to retrieve a Rhea that had escaped from the farm we worked on. We had to corner him in a field & grapple with him, walk him back through the field & put him in the back of a police van to get him back to the farm! It was madness!


I find parrots a bit scary as they usually hate me


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> The human race destroy more animals than any other creature, I help ANY animal in need regardless of species


Here here hun!


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Yes I have an woodenspooon, comes in very handy when im feeling in a cooking mood


lol i did put that one on the night chat for when you stir stuff up dude



Shell195 said:


> The human race destroy more animals than any other creature, I help ANY animal in need regardless of species


 i always think along those lines when people talk about fox culls and stuff saying they're over populated, when surely we are the one who are over populated not them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I find parrots a bit scary as they usually hate me


I clip another friend's Orange-Winged Amazon parrot's beak every time I go down & visit her, & he is an old wild-caught parrot who does not do humans at all!


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed, speak soon x


----------



## Amalthea

Ditto... Nighty night, guys


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im off to bed, speak soon x





Amalthea said:


> Ditto... Nighty night, guys


night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Shell & Jen, sleep well x


----------



## tomwilson

night shell and jen



Zoo-Man said:


> I clip another friend's Orange-Winged Amazon parrot's beak every time I go down & visit her, & he is an old wild-caught parrot who does not do humans at all!


 coll there was a pet shop near us which has shut down now but they had a bird, they had as a pet instore, it looked like a cross between some sort of crow and a parrot, it was black, had a pointed yellow beak, and like a ruff or mane type thing, but they never had a name up on the cage, and i didn't like the owners in there very much since (they new better than everyone) and had told me off on many occasions for asking questions, asking questions on their husbandry, and for getting my own husbandry 'wrong' eg not using additional heat with tiger salamanders :bash:. so long story short never got to find out what it was wondered if you might have any idea from the description


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> night shell and jen
> 
> 
> coll there was a pet shop near us which has shut down now but they had a bird, they had as a pet instore, it looked like a cross between some sort of crow and a parrot, it was black, had a pointed yellow beak, and like a ruff or mane type thing, but they never had a name up on the cage, and i didn't like the owners in there very much since (they new better than everyone) and had told me off on many occasions for asking questions, asking questions on their husbandry, and for getting my own husbandry 'wrong' eg not using additional heat with tiger salamanders :bash:. so long story short never got to find out what it was wondered if you might have any idea from the description


sounds like a minah bird


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> coll there was a pet shop near us which has shut down now but they had a bird, they had as a pet instore, it looked like a cross between some sort of crow and a parrot, it was black, had a pointed yellow beak, and like a ruff or mane type thing, but they never had a name up on the cage, and i didn't like the owners in there very much since (they new better than everyone) and had told me off on many occasions for asking questions, asking questions on their husbandry, and for getting my own husbandry 'wrong' eg not using additional heat with tiger salamanders :bash:. so long story short never got to find out what it was wondered if you might have any idea from the description


Greater Hill Mynah Bird maybe? Greater Hill Mynah :: Birds :: VIVAPETS


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> sounds like a minah bird


 i could have asked them when they where open i guess but i had too many arguments with the owners wife who was the expert on everything in there :whistling2: 
i'll goole it now thankyou


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Greater Hill Mynah Bird maybe? Greater Hill Mynah :: Birds :: VIVAPETS


 no sorry it was all black, sort off a charcoal colour, but it did stand up that way if you know what i mean


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> no sorry it was all black, sort off a charcoal colour, but it did stand up that way if you know what i mean


Possibly a Toucan or Toucanet?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Possibly a Toucan or Toucanet?


 no the beak didn't curve sorry, its ok i won't loose sleep over it, probably is a mynar bird of some sort just not the ones on google images lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> no the beak didn't curve sorry, its ok i won't loose sleep over it, probably is a mynar bird of some sort just not the ones on google images lol


It was a Dodo wasn't it?!?!?! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> It was a Dodo wasn't it?!?!?! :gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> It was a Dodo wasn't it?!?!?! :gasp:


 :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight jaime x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Anyone left?


----------



## Alex

Morning peeps. Anyone about yet?


----------



## Amalthea

Getting ready for work... Then I'm off, too


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> I survived clipping that Blue & Gold Macaw's claws today! He was a crafty buggar & was awkward for me to catch with a towel, but once I had him, he was fine. And all my fingers are still in place! :2thumb:


See Colin you would be perfect for that job! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Great.... Just e-mailed about any guinea pigs. But I found an ad with some girlies free to a good home. And one of them is a sheltie!! I love shelties. So I've e-mailed them, as well.


Ooh, good luck!



Shell195 said:


> The human race destroy more animals than any other creature, I help ANY animal in need regardless of species


Totally agree with you Shell, and as Tom says we are the species that are over-populated and we're killing off the wildlife to make room for us! :bash:

:roll2: I PMSL laughing when I read this, cos this post of Shell's came first ............... 


Shell195 said:


> I find parrots a bit scary as they usually hate me


Then was immediately followed by this from Colin 


Zoo-Man said:


> Here here hun!


And I thought he was saying Good on the parrots for hating Shell! :lol2:

Then I read who he was quoting and realised I'd got it wrong! :rotfl:

what's everyone up to this first day of the weekend?


----------



## Alex

Morning Jen 

Morning Eileen , nothing planned today so far. How about you?


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> don't think cilla could resist :lol2:


I so could resist! If only for the fact six girly rats with one male might be a problem :0. No population boom for me thanks .

The rats spent hours lastnight with the doors open and easy ways out but they were too chicken


----------



## feorag

It'll take a while I think Cilla, cos it sounds like the family of your 2 girls didn't bother much with them and so they maybe aren't using to free roaming and your new ones will still be settling in - I think, though I'm not the rat expert on here! :lol2:

All I know is that my 2 older boys are a delight in their cage, but very unhappy out of it and nothing I've tried has helped. So I open the door, move the furniture so they can't get under big things like the settee which is about 3 feet from their cage (cos I'm frightened to move it when they're under it to get them back) and the pouffe which is about 3 feet in the other direction (cos they chew the leather cover underneath it! :bash and all they do is play about underneath the cage. Dougal hasn't come out of the cage voluntarily yet either, but Wee Jeemy comes out no bother and isn't frightened to come out from under the cage to explore, although he doesn't go far yet, but he's still new too really.


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Im not sure if the kids have anything planned for me today:whistling2:
Just put the washer on, cleaned the trays and dog yard and am now having my morning brew so though I would check in here.
:lol2: Eileen, not many parrots like me:bash:


----------



## Cillah

I know I haven't had them for a week yet but I have been trying so hard with them so I can at least confidently puck then up before I get my other girls. My two run up to me when they are in the cage and want to come out but chicken out. If I am near they reach out and nibble me but that's it.

Maybe if my new girls come out they'll follow suit? I don't know. They do use their litter tray though


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen, not many parrots like me:bash:


Honestly Shell I really lol'd when I read Colin's post!



Cillah said:


> I know I haven't had them for a week yet but I have been trying so hard with them so I can at least confidently puck then up before I get my other girls. My two run up to me when they are in the cage and want to come out but chicken out. If I am near they reach out and nibble me but that's it.
> 
> Maybe if my new girls come out they'll follow suit? I don't know. They do use their litter tray though


My boys are the same, they come straight to me as soon as I walk towards the cage, examine my fingers when I put my hand in and are so affectionate, but just panic when I take them out.

At least you have a little more time (while you aren't working) to continue to work on them, maybe more than I did.

i seem to remember reading in my book that the best way to do it was to take them out for short periods, give them a little attention and then put them back in the cage, but do that regularly during the day, but of course I was out a lot during the day when I got mine.

Alison Campbell who is the shunamite lady told me to either sit on a normal chair with them or put them on my dining table and let them run about cos they won't jump off it. However, whenever I put them on the table, they both just rushed over to me and scrambled to get down inside my t-shirt! :roll:

I've just uploaded this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...t-intriguing-horse-paintings.html#post6687349 you must go and see it.

This artist is incredible - I absolutely love her paintings, couldn't afford to buy one, but I am in awe of her talent!


----------



## Cillah

I am not sure about how to get them out without them freaking out and biting me. But they won't come out on their own so I need to think of something else


----------



## feorag

Can you tempt them with luscious goodies that they only get when you are holding them? That didn't particularly work for me because my boys won't eat if I'm holding them out of their cage, but it might work for your girls???


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I am not sure about how to get them out without them freaking out and biting me. But they won't come out on their own so I need to think of something else


 

I got mine used to coming out by sitting on the floor with the cage door open and leaning on my leg then had a pocket full of treats that they had to come out to get. They got further and further until they were on me and used to grab the treat and run back home:lol2:

Those paintings are awesome arent they:notworthy:


----------



## Cillah

They have no problem taking treats off of me when I am close to the cage. If I am a little further away they stretch out as much as possible to get it while still in the cage and run away. I will try again later today. They will come round eventually .


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Those paintings are awesome arent they:notworthy:


They are aren't they. 

I have to tell you too. Her friend Joyce who lives in the same village and is obsessed with quarter horses has brought a few over from America. A few years ago she imported 2 new ones. The mare (Willow) Quarter horse mares was too spirited for her (she's not a_ hugely_ confident rider) and so she sold her on. She was bought by Acorn Quarter Horses in Wales, where she was mated and produced a beautiful palomino foal who she unfortunately rejected. Dorothy sent Dooby to susan George of Rockfield quarter horses for handrearing and Dorothy subsequently bought him. 
His best friend is a calf called Judith and he's pretty fond of the sheep too! :lol2: 
Susan is doing a video diary of Dooby's progress on her Facebook page and it's well worth a look. This particular video really made me laugh. I was so impressed with how well behaved the foal is, but Judith and the lambs had me in stitches by the end of the video.

Videos posted by Rockfield Quarter Horses updates: Outtake TV, the joys of working with Animals when you got a bad c [HQ] | Facebook 


Cillah said:


> They have no problem taking treats off of me when I am close to the cage. If I am a little further away they stretch out as much as possible to get it while still in the cage and run away. I will try again later today. They will come round eventually .


They will come around I'm certain of that Cilla, all you need is patience and perseverance and of course time, which you have a the moment.

No news on the job front then?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I so could resist! If only for the fact six girly rats with one male might be a problem :0. No population boom for me thanks .
> 
> The rats spent hours lastnight with the doors open and easy ways out but they were too chicken


 aww but he'd be spoilt for choice


feorag said:


> Morning all!See Colin you would be perfect for that job! :2thumb:
> 
> Ooh, good luck!
> 
> Totally agree with you Shell, and as Tom says we are the species that are over-populated and we're killing off the wildlife to make room for us! :bash:
> 
> :roll2: I PMSL laughing when I read this, cos this post of Shell's came first ...............
> Then was immediately followed by this from Colin
> And I thought he was saying Good on the parrots for hating Shell! :lol2:
> 
> Then I read who he was quoting and realised I'd got it wrong! :rotfl:
> 
> what's everyone up to this first day of the weekend?


i'm in work at 1 so haven't really got any plans beyond that tbh


----------



## feorag

Tom, have you had a look at that painting thread I've just put up.

Have a look at the last two in my second post. Tell me what you can see in the winter wilderness one and how many faces you can find in the last one.


----------



## Cillah

No news yet and I am applying to everything new everyday.

Martin might have an interview next week for a well paying job. He's hopeful so we will see. .


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Tom, have you had a look at that painting thread I've just put up.
> 
> Have a look at the last two in my second post. Tell me what you can see in the winter wilderness one and how many faces you can find in the last one.


 i'll post this here too 


tomwilson said:


> they are awsome paintings the artist is vry talented, it reminds me of a painting my aunties nieghbor had of elaphants at a watering hole but the reflection was made of trees
> 
> i see two horses with odd shrowded native american riders on them and a little red fox
> 
> i see thirteen faces made up in the background in the second one


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> They are aren't they.
> 
> I have to tell you too. Her friend Joyce who lives in the same village and is obsessed with quarter horses has brought a few over from America. A few years ago she imported 2 new ones. The mare (Willow) Quarter horse mares was too spirited for her (she's not a_ hugely_ confident rider) and so she sold her on. She was bought by Acorn Quarter Horses in Wales, where she was mated and produced a beautiful palomino foal who she unfortunately rejected. Dorothy sent Dooby to susan George of Rockfield quarter horses for handrearing and Dorothy subsequently bought him.
> His best friend is a calf called Judith and he's pretty fond of the sheep too! :lol2:
> Susan is doing a video diary of Dooby's progress on her Facebook page and it's well worth a look. This particular video really made me laugh. I was so impressed with how well behaved the foal is, but Judith and the lambs had me in stitches by the end of the video.
> 
> Videos posted by Rockfield Quarter Horses updates: Outtake TV, the joys of working with Animals when you got a bad c [HQ] | Facebook
> They will come around I'm certain of that Cilla, all you need is patience and perseverance and of course time, which you have a the moment.
> 
> No news on the job front then?


 
I loved that video it had me giggling:lol2: Dooby is such a good boy but Judith and the lambs are hysterical. Isnt it lovely watching baby animals play, regardless of species they all do it:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Back from work  Was a busy day  How's everybody? 

That one I e-mailed about the pinny gigs (who has a sheltie) hasn't e-mail back. I am so impatient!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Back from work  Was a busy day  How's everybody?
> 
> That one I e-mailed about the pinny gigs (who has a sheltie) hasn't e-mail back. I am so impatient!!


I am sure she will soon 

I just got back from the shop. Added some bran into my rat mix and now it's all they are eating.. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, they like bran


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, they like bran


They are choosing bran over dried banana though :gasp:

Crazy. Anyway I still haven't managed to be able to coax them out of their cage yet. They are so happy to see me when they are in the cage though. Tomorrow is going to be tricky. :whistling2:

If tomorrow is still a go .


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, they like bran


 
Jen look







urgent help needed please


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I loved that video it had me giggling:lol2: Dooby is such a good boy but Judith and the lambs are hysterical. Isnt it lovely watching baby animals play, regardless of species they all do it:flrt:


It's more unusual to see sheep joining in playfulness than cows though, but I thought it was hilarious too. What was amazing was the way the foal just stood so calmly and placidly while his best friends were running around like idiots! Most 9 week old youngsters would have joined in! I tell you that foal is going to grow up into a horse that is frightened of nothing and is as solid as a rock! :2thumb:

Did you look at any of her other videos? There's one where she says Rammy (one of the pet lambs) has been walking with her for a few days. She said they had passed fields with sheep in and he took no notice of any of them until that night when they passed the lot of sheep that he came from. Even though he'd been on the 'machine' with the other pet lambs for months, he apparently went mad looking for his mother and terrified them all. http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=420678859352 It's so funny!

It's like "are you my mother?" And none of them will have anything to do with him. He's really "Billy no mates" :lol2:


----------



## ditta

cats gone away

i had nacho's n cheese for breakfast


----------



## feorag

Oh Ditta - I'm so sorry! Poor you - you'll be a shadow of your former self by the time she gets back! Either that or you'll be like a house end from eating too much 'convenience' food :lol2:

Do you wanna come over for dinner tomorrow?


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Oh Ditta - I'm so sorry! Poor you - you'll be a shadow of your former self by the time she gets back! Either that or you'll be like a house end from eating too much 'convenience' food :lol2:
> 
> Do you wanna come over for dinner tomorrow?


 
awwww thanks eileen, i wish i could:lol2:



oh and i have hundreds of hungry aminals to feed too!!!!!

im gonna make a massive pan of stew to last me a few days, and my sister is only down the road, she and me are taking my great niece to blackpool zoo on thursday, tomorrow night im out with a friend, next saturday at a suprise anniv party for my old boss, so im not too badly off:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen look image urgent help needed please


 
Replied  




ditta said:


> cats gone away
> 
> i had nacho's n cheese for breakfast


Awww  Gary saw her today getting her hairs done (he had his done today, too)  I was at work.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I did watch the other videos and wanted to go and bring Rammy home with me:lol2:

Ditta I feel so sorry for you:whistling2: You are going out more when Cats not there than you do normally:lol2: 
When Cats away ditta will play:roll2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I did watch the other videos and wanted to go and bring Rammy home with me:lol2:
> 
> Ditta I feel so sorry for you:whistling2: You are going out more when Cats not there than you do normally:lol2:
> When Cats away ditta will play:roll2:


 
thats wat she said shell, so wen she is back i gotta go out with HER:lol2:

evryone seems to feel sorry for me hence why ive been invited out so much and altho id rather sit here and be miserable my friends are very persuasive...oopps i cant spell that....

right tescos here i come, supplies for my stew needed and veggis for cats mums beardies that i am looking after and i will get baby dice a treat or two so she doesnt steal my supper:flrt:

all cats rabbits have been fed watered and hayed, her indoors cats that i let out:blush: are home safe and sleeping, her mums beardies have got orange beards out for the dogs :lol2:, chickens are pecking at the grain i dropped in hallway,,,,, so all is good:no1:


----------



## Charlibob

Sorry haven't updated for a couple of days been working long shifts so I haven't been online.

Well I've just got home and found Tabby bleeding and trying to pee again, so I'll be off to the vets with her again. Shes been fine, no blood or trying to pee all the time until today. Her wees have been normal sized and shes been back to her old self. 

Do you think I should be off the emergency vets tonight? I'm not gunna be able to go to the normal surgary until Monday now!

Also anyone have a clue whats wrong with her? I assume its not cystitis as shes been taking pills to clear that for 5 days now.


----------



## Cillah

Just spent an hour with the rats coaxing them onto me with treats. Hopefully eventually they won't think there is a treat on me in the future :0.

Jen what time are you coming tomorrow ?


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone.


 evening


----------



## ditta

bloody hell that was harder than i thought.......never try cutting potatoes with a very swollen finger.....ouchouchouchie.....right stew bubbling away need a weeks rest now :lol2:


evening sammy

evening tom

oh chickens got the peelings:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Sorry haven't updated for a couple of days been working long shifts so I haven't been online.
> 
> Well I've just got home and found Tabby bleeding and trying to pee again, so I'll be off to the vets with her again. Shes been fine, no blood or trying to pee all the time until today. Her wees have been normal sized and shes been back to her old self.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to ring th vets and explain what has gone on and leave it up to them to decide if they need to see her
> Do you think I should be off the emergency vets tonight? I'm not gunna be able to go to the normal surgary until Monday now!
> 
> Also anyone have a clue whats wrong with her? I assume its not cystitis as shes been taking pills to clear that for 5 days now.


 

I think you need to ring the vets and tell them what has gone on then they can decide if she needs to be seen as an emergency. She may well have crystals in her urine. Let us know what they say


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> bloody hell that was harder than i thought.......never try cutting potatoes with a very swollen finger.....ouchouchouchie.....right stew bubbling away need a weeks rest now :lol2:
> 
> 
> evening sammy
> 
> evening tom
> 
> oh chickens got the peelings:lol2:


evening ditta

my last stew went very wrong i but mushrooms in it and it turned rancid by day 2 it stunk to high heaven, won't be using mushroom in stew again :lol2:


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> evening ditta
> 
> my last stew went very wrong i but mushrooms in it and it turned rancid by day 2 it stunk to high heaven, won't be using mushroom in stew again :lol2:


 well i put loadsa munchrooms innit and i say this will last me for days but i will probably eat it til its gone........so before midnight i reckon:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> well i put loadsa munchrooms innit and i say this will last me for days but i will probably eat it til its gone........so before midnight i reckon:lol2:


 i put a whole pack in :lol2: ate one bowl left it a day went back to it and it was horrid


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> I think you need to ring the vets and tell them what has gone on then they can decide if she needs to be seen as an emergency. She may well have crystals in her urine. Let us know what they say


I've just called my vets out of hours number and its covered by a different practice so they couldn't even see her notes :bash: 

There out of hours charge for a consult is £107 which I would happily pay if that was normal but I know the emergency vets I've been to before was £56 so I'm gunna give them a call as £50 is quite a lot more.


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> I've just called my vets out of hours number and its covered by a different practice so they couldn't even see her notes :bash:
> 
> There out of hours charge for a consult is £107 which I would happily pay if that was normal but I know the emergency vets I've been to before was £56 so I'm gunna give them a call as £50 is quite a lot more.


 

Thats disgusting:bash: I dont blame you for ringing the other vets
Our vets charge £35 for emergency call out


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Thats disgusting:bash: I dont blame you for ringing the other vets
> Our vets charge £35 for emergency call out


No other vets with see her as shes already with one :bash:

And the emergency vets for my vets basically didn't have a clue what to do, they said well we can't see her notes so don't really know what we can do but we can have a look at her :2wallbang:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> awwww thanks eileen, i wish i could:lol2:


such a shame! :lol2:

You could have brought baby Dice and gone out tomorrow afternoon with me, cos I'm fundraising at a Northern Pride Gay & Transvestite event called "Paws with Pride" in a park in Newcastle!!



ditta said:


> evryone seems to feel sorry for me hence why ive been invited out so much and altho id rather sit here and be miserable my friends are very persuasive...oopps i cant spell that....


Everyone feels sorry for you cos you was whingeing about Cat going away and leaving you to starve! :bash:

How long's she away for?



Shell195 said:


> I think you need to ring the vets and tell them what has gone on then they can decide if she needs to be seen as an emergency. She may well have crystals in her urine. Let us know what they say


Just what I was gonna say Charlie! If the anti-biotic hasn't cleared it up, then it's unlikely to be a bacterial cystitis type of infection and it could be crystals.

The problem with taking a urine sample is that urine naturally crystallises anyway if it's left too long, so it's harder to be sure unless your vet can look at a fresh urine sample through a microscope to see if the crystals are there.


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> No other vets with see her as shes already with one :bash:
> 
> And the emergency vets for my vets basically didn't have a clue what to do, they said well we can't see her notes so don't really know what we can do but we can have a look at her :2wallbang:


 

No doubt Eileen missed this as you crossposted:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


 evening jake.

11?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> No doubt Eileen missed this as you crossposted:whistling2:


Sure did! :blush:

As you rightly say, if they don't have her notes I don't think they're gonna be much help to be honest. It certainly doesn't sound like they're enthusiastic or optimistic about it, so I would be inclined not to bother either! :roll:


----------



## Alex

Evening peeps


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening peeps


heyyyy alex...you got formspring too then huh


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> heyyyy alex...you got formspring too then huh


 Yeah lol, thought it was about time I started moving with the times. Next thing is joining that Myface. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yeah lol, thought it was about time I started moving with the times. Next thing is joining that Myface. :lol2:


lol myspace is dead ,i dont even go on it anymore...facebook is much better  
lemme know when your join so i can add you ^^


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol myspace is dead ,i dont even go on it anymore...facebook is much better
> lemme know when your join so i can add you ^^


LOL yeah, it would have been Facebook, I was just making myself out as the typical non-technological minded that didnt understand the name(even though i am!) LOL. I will join soon


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> LOL yeah, it would have been Facebook, I was just making myself out as the typical non-technological minded that didnt understand the name(even though i am!) LOL. I will join soon


haha ok ^^
that said im resisting twitter , it sounds totally pointless


----------



## ditta

cats away for one whole week eileen, and i would have loved to come tomorrow, why didnt you tell me earlier, i could have arranged something:lol2:

well folks away to feed the zillions of animals on my own and tuck them up for the night

night alllllll:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> haha ok ^^
> that said im resisting twitter , it sounds totally pointless


It's actually really addictive! Twitter that is .


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> cats away for one whole week eileen, and i would have loved to come tomorrow, why didnt you tell me earlier, i could have arranged something:lol2:
> 
> well folks away to feed the zillions of animals on my own and tuck them up for the night
> 
> night alllllll:flrt:


night ditta


Cillah said:


> It's actually really addictive! Twitter that is .


lol i dont get it , its just statuses like facebook but without the games isnt it


----------



## tomwilson

quiet tonight


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> cats away for one whole week eileen, and i would have loved to come tomorrow, why didnt you tell me earlier, i could have arranged something:lol2:


A whole week! :gasp: :lol2:

Truth is I didn't know myself. My boss got the flyer and it was one of the new staff (who's sister is a lesleybean) who told her what "Northern Pride" was - she'd no idea! :lol2:

She was just asked if we would like to go along with some of our animals and said yes! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> A whole week! :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> Truth is I didn't know myself. My boss got the flyer and it was one of the new staff (who's sister is a lesleybean) who told her what "Northern Pride" was - she'd no idea! :lol2:
> 
> She was just asked if we would like to go along with some of our animals and said yes! :lol2:


sounds like it'll be a good one eileen have to let us know tomorrow


----------



## _jake_

Just watched Hachiko Its a dogs story, And I have never cryed so much at a film! mg:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Just watched Hachiko Its a dogs story, And I have never cryed so much at a film! mg:


awwwwww


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Just watched Hachiko Its a dogs story, And I have never cryed so much at a film! mg:


 that the one with richard gere? i watched babe, corpse bride and now the ex.

anyone think that if a child was to go to a psycologist and describe the story line of a tim burton film that they'd be locked up in a padded cell till they where old and grey


----------



## Shell195

Evening all


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Evening all


hey shell


----------



## Shell195

Ive been busy talking to sophie and her friend and now they have gone out:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive been busy talking to sophie and her friend and now they have gone out:lol2:


im debating having a bath lol


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> that the one with richard gere? i watched babe, corpse bride and now the ex.
> 
> anyone think that if a child was to go to a psycologist and describe the story line of a tim burton film that they'd be locked up in a padded cell till they where old and grey


 
LOVE Tim Burton!!!

Just had a shite party. So came home to some comfort food and I think Gary's mixing up a luminous green alcoholic drink :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> im debating having a bath lol


 
:lol2: Im off to bed I think


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> LOVE Tim Burton!!!
> 
> Just had a shite party. So came home to some comfort food and I think Gary's mixing up a *luminous green alcoholic drink* :2thumb:


:2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Im off to bed I think


night shell


----------



## Amalthea

Got the trip to Leeds to pick up Cilla's ratlets tomorrow...... I may stay in the car and let Gary go to the door to collect them.


----------



## Amalthea

Night Shell!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Got the trip to Leeds to pick up Cilla's ratlets tomorrow...... I may stay in the car and let Gary go to the door to collect them.


oooh i bet cillah is well excited


----------



## Amalthea

May make a detour to Bradford on the way home to get some show mice from a breeder who's giving up showing. He's got varigateds and I love them!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> May make a detour to Bradford on the way home to get some show mice from a breeder who's giving up showing. He's got varigateds and I love them!!


ooooo totally , i would :2thumb:
going for a bath before it gets any later lol 
cya


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ooooo totally , i would :2thumb:
> going for a bath before it gets any later lol
> cya


 Night


----------



## feorag

I've been mooching about in "Off Topic" cos nothing was going on on here earlier.

Was on my way to bed ages ago and then a big fight kicked off next door, so I thought I wouldn't be able to get to sleep cos they've been shouting at each other for the last half hour or more.

think I'm going anyway - might be able to hear more from upstairs! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We like being nosey neighbors, too, Eileen!!


----------



## Amalthea

What the hell?!? Am I the winner tonight?!? Anyways, I'm off to bed


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all!See Colin you would be perfect for that job! :2thumb:


True, true! And Twycross Zoo has some lovely parrot species, including my favourite species of all parrots, the Military Macaw! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> that the one with richard gere? i watched *babe*, corpse bride and now the ex.
> 
> anyone think that if a child was to go to a psycologist and describe the story line of a tim burton film that they'd be locked up in a padded cell till they where old and grey


OMG I love Babe! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> What the hell?!? Am I the winner tonight?!? Anyways, I'm off to bed


Sorry hun, I win! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> oooh i bet cillah is well excited


I am! But also nervous as myratswont even let me take them out of the cage yet. So intros will be interesting .


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry hun, I win! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Crap :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning


----------



## Amalthea

Morning 

Getting ready to head over to Leeds. Gary's taking the mutt for a walk, then once we're all sorted, we'll be on the road again *cue music*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Morning
> 
> Getting ready to head over to Leeds. Gary's taking the mutt for a walk, then once we're all sorted, we'll be on the road again *cue music*


Thank you so much Jen . Are you going to stick around and help me introduce them? I've never done it like this and I have no idea how to even get my two out of the cage :gasp:

It's fine if not


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Amalthea said:


> We like being nosey neighbors, too, Eileen!!


Well it went quiet and so I went upstairs and then it all kicked off again. They were in the back bedroom with the window open, so i sneakied in and it was the eldest son (who's a headbanger in no uncertain terms!:bash no idea who he was shouting at but he was going mental.

So then I went into our bedroom and heard someone talking outside the front window, looked out and there were 3 police cars in the street! :gasp: 2 parked properly on the kerbside and one in the middle of the road, blocking the whole road and 5 policemen eventually came out of the house! :bash:

There was a bit of shouting going on again this morning, so he hadn't calmed down, but he went out a while ago! *shrugs*

Well I've had a leisurely bath and I'm going to gather together my 2 snakes and face painting stuff and head off to this park in newcastle to raise money for The Sanctuary at a Northern Pride lesbian, bisexual, gay and transgender Dog Show! :gasp:

I'm really looking forward to it! Probably see some Chi's there Colin! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!Well it went quiet and so I went upstairs and then it all kicked off again. They were in the back bedroom with the window open, so i sneakied in and it was the eldest son (who's a headbanger in no uncertain terms!:bash no idea who he was shouting at but he was going mental.
> 
> So then I went into our bedroom and heard someone talking outside the front window, looked out and there were 3 police cars in the street! :gasp: 2 parked properly on the kerbside and one in the middle of the road, blocking the whole road and 5 policemen eventually came out of the house! :bash:
> 
> There was a bit of shouting going on again this morning, so he hadn't calmed down, but he went out a while ago! *shrugs*
> 
> Well I've had a leisurely bath and I'm going to gather together my 2 snakes and face painting stuff and head off to this park in newcastle to raise money for The Sanctuary at a Northern Pride lesbian, bisexual, gay and transgender Dog Show! :gasp:
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it! Probably see some Chi's there Colin! :2thumb:


 

:lol2: @ Eileen being a nosey parker, I am the same:2thumb:

The Gay pride thing sounds good fun, Im sure you will have a great day:no1:


----------



## feorag

Let you know when I get back! 

Bye for now!


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Thank you so much Jen . Are you going to stick around and help me introduce them? I've never done it like this and I have no idea how to even get my two out of the cage :gasp:
> 
> It's fine if not


We really can't stay long at all. Sorry  Introducing girls is easy. Give them a bath and then just leave 'em to it. :lol2: You'll hear some dominance arguments, but unless it is major, let them bicker.

*lol* That sounds like an entertaining night, Eileen!!! :whistling2: Have fun today!  Sounds like it should be good fun!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We really can't stay long at all. Sorry  Introducing girls is easy. Give them a bath and then just leave 'em to it. :lol2: You'll hear some dominance arguments, but unless it is major, let them bicker.
> 
> *lol* That sounds like an entertaining night, Eileen!!! :whistling2: Have fun today!  Sounds like it should be good fun!!


 

Hmmm how will Cilla do that if she cant get the 2 girls out of the cage:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm how will Cilla do that if she cant get the 2 girls out of the cage:whistling2:


I don't know. That is my problem :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I don't know. That is my problem :whistling2:


 
What time are the babies arriving?


----------



## Cillah

I am not sure but I am sure I will figure something out with the rats. Plus Jen us already doing me a big favour so it's fine if she can't stay .

Might see I can coax them into their big house


----------



## Shell195

I bet you are really excited:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I bet you are really excited:2thumb:


I really am but I am nervous too :0. I have no back up cage if they hate eachother. Everyone has said that won't happen though


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all!Well it went quiet and so I went upstairs and then it all kicked off again. They were in the back bedroom with the window open, so i sneakied in and it was the eldest son (who's a headbanger in no uncertain terms!:bash no idea who he was shouting at but he was going mental.
> 
> So then I went into our bedroom and heard someone talking outside the front window, looked out and there were 3 police cars in the street! :gasp: 2 parked properly on the kerbside and one in the middle of the road, blocking the whole road and 5 policemen eventually came out of the house! :bash:
> 
> There was a bit of shouting going on again this morning, so he hadn't calmed down, but he went out a while ago! *shrugs*
> 
> *Well I've had a leisurely bath and I'm going to gather together my 2 snakes and face painting stuff and head off to this park in newcastle to raise money for The Sanctuary at a Northern Pride lesbian, bisexual, gay and transgender Dog Show! :gasp:*
> 
> *I'm really looking forward to it! Probably see some Chi's there Colin!* :2thumb:


Wow, there will be dogs mincing around, big butch-looking bitches, the best groomed dogs, rainbow collars, the lot! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, there will be dogs mincing around, big butch-looking bitches, the best groomed dogs, rainbow collars, the lot! :lol2:


 

Ive just been looking at the event, they have classes for the campest dog and the dog with the feeliest fur, love it:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been looking at the event, they have classes for the campest dog and the dog with the feeliest fur, love it:no1:


:lol2: thats brilliant!


----------



## ditta

hello allllll

im just nipping on to check stuff then im heading to the bathroom to clean.......then the bedroom, hall stairs and landing, kitchen and lounge......what me missing cat?......nah, im coping well:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey Ditta, after you have done all that, come up to our house & give it the once over, yeah?


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Ditta, after you have done all that, come up to our house & give it the once over, yeah?


 yeah sure colin:gasp:

i need advice on tortoise egg cooking too but she hasnt had them yet but im just warning you........she had eggs last year but my friend who owns said torts thinks she incubated them wrong, they is hermans btw:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> yeah sure colin:gasp:
> 
> i need advice on tortoise egg cooking too but she hasnt had them yet but im just warning you........she had eggs last year but my friend who owns said torts thinks she incubated them wrong, they is hermans btw:lol2:


How did your friend incubate the Hermanns Tortoise eggs last time? And are the parent tortoises registered, microchipped & have article 10s? If not, the babies could not be sold, but they could be given away.


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> How did your friend incubate the Hermanns Tortoise eggs last time? And are the parent tortoises registered, microchipped & have article 10s? If not, the babies could not be sold, but they could be given away.


 yea i bought them for her so all legal, in an incubator!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> How did your friend incubate the Hermanns Tortoise eggs last time? And are the parent tortoises registered, microchipped & have article 10s? If not, the babies could not be sold, *but they could be given away*.


 

To me:whistling2::lol2: ditta I didnt know you had torts


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> yea i bought them for her so all legal, in an incubator!!!!!


You bought your friend some tortoises? Well wheres my Meerkats??? :lol2:

How did she incubate the eggs in the incubator? What temperature?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> To me:whistling2::lol2: ditta I didnt know you had torts


Yes, to Shell, who will then give me her bald kitties! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, to Shell, who will then give me her bald kitties! :whistling2:


 

*NOOOOOOOO:bash:*


----------



## ditta

oh i dont know colin probably whatever the internet told her to do:lol2:

no shell not mine but i sure i can snaffle a baby for yu:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> *NOOOOOOOO:bash:*


Your mean Shell! Im not talking to you anymore!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> oh i dont know colin probably whatever the internet told her to do:lol2:
> 
> no shell not mine but i sure i can snaffle a baby for yu:flrt:


What are you like - half a bloody story! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Your mean Shell! Im not talking to you anymore!


 

:Na_Na_Na_Na: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>goes to sulk in a corner:lol2:

ditta Im to old to have a tort as it would outlive me:gasp:


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> What are you like - half a bloody story! :lol2:


 how old should they be before they breed, wat should the temp in bator be,


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> how old should they be before they breed, wat should the temp in bator be,


 
If you hatch them can I come and visit them PLEASE:flrt:

ETA Just noticed they arent even yours ooops lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> how old should they be before they breed, wat should the temp in bator be,


Hermanns Tortoises should be at least 10-15 years before producing fertile eggs. If not mature, they may produce infertile eggs, so your friend may think she is incubating them wrong when infact her tortoises could not be mature enough yet. Incubate the eggs at 30-32 degrees C.


----------



## Shell195

If I ever did buy a tort I would have to have someone to leave it to in my will and Colin would have to hibernate it for me as I would be to scared to:blush:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> If you hatch them can I come and visit them PLEASE:flrt:
> 
> ETA Just noticed they arent even yours ooops lol


 
i will be hatching them here shell cos her last batch didnt make it so i said she could have them here cos i have tort connections........i.e. colin:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> If you hatch them can I come and visit them PLEASE:flrt:
> 
> ETA Just noticed they arent even yours ooops lol


I was going to say you could come & visit my baby Horsfield Tortoises when my eggs hatch, but as Im not talking to you for being stingy with your bald puss's.......... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Hermanns Tortoises should be at least 10-15 years before producing fertile eggs. If not mature, they may produce infertile eggs, so your friend may think she is incubating them wrong when infact her tortoises could not be mature enough yet. Incubate the eggs at 30-32 degrees C.


 :lol2::lol2: oh dear i think these are about 7 years:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> If I ever did buy a tort I would have to have someone to leave it to in my will and Colin would have to hibernate it for me as I would be to scared to:blush:


:lol2: "Sophie, your getting a tortoise one day in the future!"

If you got a species that doesn't hibernate, you wont have to worry about that aspect. : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> i will be hatching them here shell cos her last batch didnt make it so i said she could have them here cos i have tort connections........i.e. colin:lol2:


I've been called many things before, but never a tort connection :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> I've been called many things before, but never a tort connection :lol2:


 you are my connection to many things col:flrt:


----------



## ditta

im finishing off last nights stew,,,,its bloody gorgeous but the more i eat the less likley the house is gonna get tidyed:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> you are my connection to many things col:flrt:


Aww, thanks, I think :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm back!!!


Shell195 said:


> Hmmm how will Cilla do that if she cant get the 2 girls out of the cage:whistling2:


Yes, I thought that, unless Jen would get the girls out of the cage for Cilla and then she could bath them?????

Have you tried yet Cilla?



Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, there will be dogs mincing around, big butch-looking bitches, the best groomed dogs, rainbow collars, the lot! :lol2:


There weren't many dogs mincing around, but there were a few men! :roll2:

There was a policement with a sniffer spaniel sporting a beautiful pink shiny collar!

Unfortunately I didn't get much chance to see any of the dog show or many of the dogs close up cos they had cordoned off an area and signposted it a "no dog area", because of the animals. There was someone with a donkey and a small herd of alpacas, there was a small animal rescue with a couple of guinea pigs looking for a home (they were quite delightful), another one with some rescued rabbits, there was a static display of 4 or 4 birds of prey, a company that did animal handling birthday parties with a snake, tarantula, beardie, a local farm attraction with a load of rabbits and guinea pigs and us.

I saw the most delish chi puppy (and I'm not a huge fan either). She was 3 months old and just gorgeous. She was wearing a ferret harness, you know the ones like a jumper! :lol: I went over to speak to the owner and told her my rats had harnesses like that! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> You bought your friend some tortoises? Well wheres my Meerkats??? :lol2:
> 
> How did she incubate the eggs in the incubator? What temperature?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm back!!!Yes, I thought that, unless Jen would get the girls out of the cage for Cilla and then she could bath them?????
> 
> Have you tried yet Cilla?
> 
> There weren't many dogs mincing around, but there were a few men! :roll2:
> 
> There was a policement with a sniffer spaniel sporting a beautiful pink shiny collar!
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get much chance to see any of the dog show or many of the dogs close up cos they had cordoned off an area and signposted it a "no dog area", because of the animals. There was someone with a donkey and a small herd of alpacas, there was a small animal rescue with a couple of guinea pigs looking for a home (they were quite delightful), another one with some rescued rabbits, there was a static display of 4 or 4 birds of prey, a company that did animal handling birthday parties with a snake, tarantula, beardie, a local farm attraction with a load of rabbits and guinea pigs and us.
> 
> I saw the most delish chi puppy (and I'm not a huge fan either). She was 3 months old and just gorgeous. She was wearing a ferret harness, you know the ones like a jumper! :lol: *I went over to speak to the owner and told her my rats had harnesses like that!* :lol2:


 

:lol2: I bet she loved you:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm how will Cilla do that if she cant get the 2 girls out of the cage:whistling2:


I thought that too! Maybe Jen could get the girls out for Cilla, as she'd be more confident and adept and then Cilla could bath them.

How did you get on Cilla?



Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, there will be dogs mincing around, big butch-looking bitches, the best groomed dogs, rainbow collars, the lot! :lol2:


I don't know about mincing dogs, but I saw a few mincing men! :roll2:

To be honest I didn't see much, if any, of the dog show or manyof the dogs close up because they had cordoned off a "no dog area" where they had put all the charities and organisations with other animals and we were in there.

There was a rabbit and small animal charity fundraising with a couple of rabbits, another small animal rescue with a couple of pinny gigs looking for a home (they were quite delightful) an animal handling party organisation with a snake, beardie and tarantula, a static BOP display, a local farm attraction with a lot of rabbits and pinny gigs, someone else (don't know where they were from) with a donkey and a herd of alpacas and us.

I did see the most delightful chi pup. She was 3 months old and so tiny she was wearing a ferret harness - you know the ones like jumpers! I had a little cuddle and told the owner that I had the same harness for my rats - she wasn't much bigger! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> You bought your friend some tortoises? Well wheres my Meerkats??? :lol2:


An I'll have a skunky baby! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I was going to say you could come & visit my baby Horsfield Tortoises when my eggs hatch, but as Im not talking to you for being stingy with your bald puss's.......... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I still could come and visit and see the marms too:flrt:We just wont speak to each other:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: *"Sophie, your getting a tortoise one day in the future!"*


 
The polite version of what she said was "Wee away"":whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm back!!!Yes, I thought that, unless Jen would get the girls out of the cage for Cilla and then she could bath them?????
> 
> Have you tried yet Cilla?
> 
> There weren't many dogs mincing around, but there were a few men! :roll2:
> 
> There was a policement with a sniffer spaniel sporting a beautiful pink shiny collar!
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get much chance to see any of the dog show or many of the dogs close up cos they had cordoned off an area and signposted it a "no dog area", because of the animals. There was someone with a donkey and a small herd of alpacas, there was a small animal rescue with a couple of guinea pigs looking for a home (they were quite delightful), another one with some rescued rabbits, there was a static display of 4 or 4 birds of prey, a company that did animal handling birthday parties with a snake, tarantula, beardie, a local farm attraction with a load of rabbits and guinea pigs and us.
> 
> I saw the most delish chi puppy (and I'm not a huge fan either). She was 3 months old and just gorgeous. She was wearing a ferret harness, you know the ones like a jumper! :lol: I went over to speak to the owner and told her my rats had harnesses like that! :lol2:


:lol2: how cool! Would have loved to see that policeman with the camp Springer.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I still could come and visit and see the marms too:flrt:We just wont speak to each other:lol2:


Yes you could. I will just point to where the animals are, & you will have to look in silence!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> The polite version of what she said was "Wee away"":whistling2:


Well leave any future tortoises to me in your will if Sophie says no. I already have a Blue & Gold Macaw & a Military Macaw being left to me in friend's wills : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes you could. I will just point to where the animals are, & you will have to look in silence!


 
PMSL :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> PMSL :roll2:


:lol2: I can just imagine it now! 

Colin <opens door to Shell> - "grunts"
Shell <steps in> - "Grunts"
Colin <leads Shell upstairs to Marmosets> - <points> "Grunts"
Shell <looks at marmosets> - "Grunts"

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well leave any future tortoises to me in your will if Sophie says no. I already have a Blue & Gold Macaw & a Military Macaw being left to me in friend's wills : victory:


 
*IF *I ever get one I will do that.:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> How did you get on Cilla?


Three of the rats are with Jen. I will let her tell you about it though .


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I can just imagine it now!
> 
> Colin <opens door to Shell> - "grunts"
> Shell <steps in> - "Grunts"
> Colin <leads Shell upstairs to Marmosets> - <points> "Grunts"
> Shell <looks at marmosets> - "Grunts"
> 
> :lol2:


 

Love it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Three of the rats are with Jen. I will let her tell you about it though .


 

:gasp: Oh no Cilla


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>goes to sulk in a corner:lol2:
> 
> ditta Im to old to have a tort as it would outlive me:gasp:





Shell195 said:


> If I ever did buy a tort I would have to have someone to leave it to in my will and Colin would have to hibernate it for me as I would be to scared to:blush:


 
since most live in exess of 100 years i think that is the only sensible thing to do no matter what age you are tbh, i'm just gonna tell the future children that they have to look after them or i will haunt them :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Hurry up Jen I need to know about the ratlets and why you have 4 of them and not Cilla


----------



## tomwilson

whats everyone doing tonight


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> whats everyone doing tonight


 

Sat here waiting for Jen to reply:lol2: Just going to watch the program about the Amish teenagers


----------



## freekygeeky

someone on another forum i go on just asked what their kitten is doing.
Does anyone have any clueS?
YouTube - WTF is she doing!!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Sat here waiting for Jen to reply:lol2: Just going to watch the program about the Amish teenagers


 might have to see if thats on the on demand later.

hurry up jen, me and shell are waiting


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> someone on another forum i go on just asked what their kitten is doing.
> Does anyone have any clueS?
> YouTube - WTF is she doing!!


 pulling funny faces


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> someone on another forum i go on just asked what their kitten is doing.
> Does anyone have any clueS?
> YouTube - WTF is she doing!!


 
She looks like shes panting to me and her eyes dont look quite right, any other symptoms or behaviour ?


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Three of the rats are with Jen. I will let her tell you about it though .


Oh no - cilla - so you've got one and Jen's got the other 3 - what happened??

Gina, I couldn't say what that kitten is doing without also being able to hear it, but as Shell says it looks like it's panting, which is not normal behaviour, so if it was mine I'd have it at the vet and get him to listen to her upper respiratory tract and her lungs in case she has something wrong somewhere.

Sorry can't be more helpful.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Oh no - cilla - so you've got one and Jen's got the other 3 - what happened??


No Jen has all of them. One of them died. =/


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> No Jen has all of them. One of them died. =/


 aww i'm sorry cilla are you ok


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> aww i'm sorry cilla are you ok


I guess.. I feel better knowing that they are getting the best care.


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I guess.. I feel better knowing that they are getting the best care.


 
have they got respitory infection cillah?


----------



## Shell195

One died before Jen went to pick them up I presume, if this is the case why wernt you informed by the seller?


Thats awful


----------



## Cillah

No one died here but one of the babies is really lethargic, and keeps gasping and clicking. Not sure if that one will make it either.


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> have they got respitory infection cillah?


One of them does. I'm not an expert though. Jen knows more than me so she has them at the moment.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> No one died here but one of the babies is really lethargic, and keeps gasping and clicking. Not sure if that one will make it either.


 

He sold you sick rats:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> No one died here but one of the babies is really lethargic, and keeps gasping and clicking. Not sure if that one will make it either.


 was it during the intro or was it a pryor illness, i don't mind waiting for jen to tell us if you don't feel comfortable hun, neil didn't half give you the run around did he, atleast you've got your two girls hun


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> He sold you sick rats:gasp:


They are all tiny. Jen said they look about four weeks.

But three were ohkay. Other than really skinny and small. One was really sick though. The sick one is still alive at the moment. Jen is taking it to the lady who runs the rat rescue to see if she can help it.


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> was it during the intro or was it a pryor illness, i don't mind waiting for jen to tell us if you don't feel comfortable hun, neil didn't half give you the run around did he, atleast you've got your two girls hun


I know. I am glad I have my two girls. But these girls are mine too and even though I couldn't keep them here. They are still mine.. And I hope they pull through.


----------



## ditta

im sorry but its funny how eileens have r.i.s too:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> They are all tiny. Jen said they look about four weeks.
> 
> But three were ohkay. Other than really skinny and small. One was really sick though. The sick one is still alive at the moment. Jen is taking it to the lady who runs the rat rescue to see if she can help it.


 
Thats awful  How long have you had them reserved?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I know. I am glad I have my two girls. But these girls are mine too and even though I couldn't keep them here. They are still mine.. And I hope they pull through.


 fingers crossed hun


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Thats awful  How long have you had them reserved?


Since they were just born.


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> fingers crossed hun


Thank you. 

The only good thing rat related today is Jen said the two girls I got have put on weight.. But still :/


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Since they were just born.


How old are they?
Sorry for firing questions at you hun, Im just astounded that someone would sell sick animals:bash:

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> How old are they?
> Sorry for firing questions at you hun, Im just astounded that someone would sell sick animals:bash:


I don't know.. But he's kept them back for me.. If you have your phone I can send you a photo of the sick blue girl?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> im sorry but its funny how eileens have r.i.s too:bash:


 
Isnt it Eileens two adult boys that have it and would it pass to them without the babies showing signs?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I don't know.. But he's kept them back for me.. If you have your phone I can send you a photo of the sick blue girl?


 

My phone is still missing:bash:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> My phone is still missing:bash:


Hold on then


----------



## Cillah

This isn't the best photo if Jen could get a video of how she walked and clicked and you can just pick her up and flip her over without any reaction..


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> image
> 
> This isn't the best photo if Jen could get a video of how she walked and clicked and you can just pick her up and flip her over without any reaction..


can tell by her face shes underweight. theres no way a healthy baby would let you do that. siouxie and diablo were quite underfed and ill when i got them and made it with good food ..id certainly check them for lice too


----------



## Cillah

Jen just messaged me saying she passed away.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> image
> 
> This isn't the best photo if Jen could get a video of how she walked and clicked and you can just pick her up and flip her over without any reaction..


 
Poor baby, she doesnt look well


----------



## ditta

cillah im absolutley horrified for what you are having to go through,
im so sorry


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Jen just messaged me saying she passed away.


 
Cilla Im so gutted for you, what a horrid thing to have to go through, its like a dream turned into a nightmare


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Jen just messaged me saying she passed away.


rip little ratties... was it the hairless that died too?
this cant be allowed to go unnoticed ,itd completly disgusting


----------



## Shell195

What did he say about them being ill when Jen picked them up?
He should at least refund your money I know it wont help these poor babies but it might make him think twice before he does this again


----------



## Cillah

Thanks guys. I feel a bit numb now but it will probably get to me later..

The rex hooded and the blue self are dead. But Jen had to go through it as well. She's been so amazing with them and us.


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> What did he say about them being ill when Jen picked them up?
> He should at least refund your money I know it wont help these poor babies but it might make him think twice before he does this again


I messaged him about the blue rat and he said how do you know it was his rat like Jen swapped them and that it was because they sat on her in the carrier. He's just PMed me now though..


----------



## tomwilson

he pm'd me too for some reason


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I messaged him about the blue rat and he *said how do you know it was his rat* like Jen swapped them and that it was because they sat on her in the carrier. He's just PMed me now though..


W T F
im speechless , really am. id be getting the rspca involved AND would be making sure no one bought from him again ,getting him banned from the classifieds


----------



## Cillah

He just said

"can u pls let me know wots going on wi the rats as im hearing alsorts on facebook and msn apparently theyre dead now and i messed u about b4 u even got em,ive built up a good reputation and now its getting ruined by hearsay and even i dont know wots going on"

It might be wrong to post a PM out in the open but maybe it's just because I am upset but I feel like he is in a way saying I am ruining his reputation.. Like I am at fault


----------



## Shell195

I cant understand what went wrong as looking at his feedback it seems people are happy with his rats. None of this is your fault Cilla so dont let anyone make you feel as if it is
Reputations have to be earnt


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I cant understand what went wrong as looking at his feedback it seems people are happy with his rats. None of this is your fault Cilla so dont let anyone make you feel as if it is


I don't know either. If I thought he was bad I would never have bought off of him. But I wouldn't be trying to taint his reputation.. And I'm not.. I haven't posted anything on Facebook or what have you. 

Three were skinny but one was really ill and died from it. Jen said she is coming on in a bit so she will be able to tell you more.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I don't know either. If I thought he was bad I would never have bought off of him. But I wouldn't be trying to taint his reputation.. And I'm not.. I haven't posted anything on Facebook or what have you.
> 
> Three were skinny but one was really ill and died from it. Jen said she is coming on in a bit so she will be able to tell you more.


 
Ive not put anything anywhere, Ive just looked at facebook and there is no mention of you even getting the rats today from anyone, very odd


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ive not put anything anywhere, Ive just looked at facebook and there is no mention of you even getting the rats today from anyone, very odd


I've looked and no one has mentioned anything either.

I messaged him back saying that the blue one died and when I got her she was in a bad way and that I haven't posted it anywhere because I am really upset about it.

Not really looking forward to a reply as I'm not in the mood for that kind of thing.


----------



## oldtyme

Shell195 said:


> I cant understand what went wrong as looking at his feedback it seems people are happy with his rats. None of this is your fault Cilla so dont let anyone make you feel as if it is
> Reputations have to be earnt


also i dont know whats gone wrong,im trying to sort it out with cilla and shes not letting me know whats going on im hearing it 3rd hand thru msn,as you know with previous experience with me over jack,you know i care about what i breed and how they are in their new homes and being updated on how theyre getting on.im just wondering why this was put on a random cat chat thread that i would never look on and not being told about any of it and not being informed by cilla that 2 of them had died,if this had happened to me i would pm the person i got them from and tell people all over the net before contacting the person and if i got no response from the person then i would post a thread in the rat section about it


----------



## tomwilson

oldtyme said:


> also i dont know whats gone wrong,im trying to sort it out with cilla and shes not letting me know whats going on im hearing it 3rd hand thru msn,as you know with previous experience with me over jack,you know i care about what i breed and how they are in their new homes and being updated on how theyre getting on.im just wondering why this was put on a random cat chat thread that i would never look on and not being told about any of it and not being informed by cilla that 2 of them had died,if this had happened to me i would pm the person i got them from and tell people all over the net before contacting the person and if i got no response from the person then i would post a thread in the rat section about it


 rats get alot of air time in here and cilla would have been telling us about the rats wether good or bad dude, she hasn't said anything to fan flames the thread only has about 10 regulars


----------



## ditta

the reason cillah has posted in here is this is where cillah and all her friends post, we asked cillah about the rats as we knew she was getting them today, and we couldnt contain our excitment for her........which is now a horrible event


----------



## oldtyme

ami_j said:


> W T F
> im speechless , really am. id be getting the rspca involved AND would be making sure no one bought from him again ,getting him banned from the classifieds



you're speechless so am i,so one thing goes wrong and someone should be banned from classifieds,well bout 40% of people on here should be banned then but dont worry ill be pm'ing cilla and getting this sorted as im not a bad person and lots of people from rfuk have bought rats from me and have been more than happy


----------



## ami_j

oldtyme said:


> you're speechless so am i,so one thing goes wrong and someone should be banned from classifieds,well bout 40% of people on here should be banned then but dont worry ill be pm'ing cilla and getting this sorted as im not a bad person and lots of people from rfuk have bought rats from me and have been more than happy


one thing goes wrong!....shes come home with ill and dying rats...theres something very wrong there dont you think


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> im sorry but its funny how eileens have r.i.s too:bash:


It's only one of my grown boys who's been wheezy Ditta. Hamish had a watery eye for a few days after I introduced them, but then Angus got it a bit worse and was wheezing. I put it down to the stress of suddenly findign themselves in a strange cage and then being introduced to strange rats. I'm still giving him Baytril but he's been fine since about Wednesday/Thursday.

My 2 boys from Neil are fine - I panicked the other day cos I thought wee Jeemy was wheezing and got more Baytril from my vet, but that evening there was nothing wrong with his breathing at all - so I came to the conclusion that he was squeaking at me, but it was such a little squeaky sound I thought it was wheezing.



oldtyme said:


> also i dont know whats gone wrong,im trying to sort it out with cilla and shes not letting me know whats going on im hearing it 3rd hand thru msn,as you know with previous experience with me over jack,you know i care about what i breed and how they are in their new homes and being updated on how theyre getting on.im just wondering why this was put on a random cat chat thread that i would never look on and not being told about any of it and not being informed by cilla that 2 of them had died,if this had happened to me i would pm the person i got them from and tell people all over the net before contacting the person and if i got no response from the person then i would post a thread in the rat section about it


Neil, it's being discussed on this thread, because on this thread we are a group of friends who talk every day and discuss a lot of aspects of our life. I can understand how upset Cilla is and that'll be why she's talking it through with us, rather than gobbing off on the general forum.

She's waited a long time to get these rats and was so excited and we've waited with her and been excited for her.


----------



## oldtyme

tomwilson said:


> was it during the intro or was it a pryor illness, i don't mind waiting for jen to tell us if you don't feel comfortable hun, neil didn't half give you the run around did he, atleast you've got your two girls hun


didn't half give you the run around how ?


----------



## Martininho

oldtyme said:


> you're speechless so am i,so one thing goes wrong and someone should be banned from classifieds,well bout 40% of people on here should be banned then but dont worry ill be pm'ing cilla and getting this sorted as im not a bad person and lots of people from rfuk have bought rats from me and have been more than happy


First of all I should probably introduce myself, I'm Cilla's other half Martin and there's a good chance I'll be posting here whenever I'm online, and I believe I've met a good few of you so hello! Nice to meet you all.

To the matter at hand, as someone whom has witnessed this all from the outside (not particularly someone with a great deal of knowledge about rats) I want to explain *exactly* what happened. I have proof be it photographical or witness.

Jen as a kind favour to us, delivered four rats this afternoon. Upon closer inspection I thought personally they looked a little small, but that is no comment on breeding or anything, that's just based on what little knowledge I had. Once removed from a carrier which I have seen carry bigger rats, we saw the small blue dumbo rasping and struggling to breathe. It looked like she had something stuck in her throat, it was hard to tell. She looked like she was hacking something up but struggling so whilst Cilla and Jen examined her, I went to one side, looked on my phone for rat respiratory problems and it said something similar to how I thought. Obviously I am going to take info I get off the net with a pinch of salt but I guess that's irrelevant.

Here's the bit that perhaps is causing the most controversy. Neil is acting as if we haven't tried to inform him of anything that has happened. This isn't true, and if needs be I can provide proof.

Text sent to Neil: 25 Jul 2010 16:17
Hi Neil it's Cillah I just got the rats and the blue dumbo is lethargic and extremely skinny gasping for air and can hear her chest clicking.

Now I can't say whether he got it or not? I don't know and I'm not debating that but it was sent. It was then sent as an RFUK private message to which he replied.

'It sounds like the blues been sat on by the other 3 i personally wouldnt have put 4 rats in one carrier as for being skinny are you sure it's my rat,if u look at my trader rating on here or speak to people on here theyre more than happy with my rats'

So to claim a lack of communication is somewhat unfair. We're not trying to damage anyones' reputation, what reason would we have to do so? Considering we lost two rats today for which we're both grieving I consider a little insensitive and somewhat petty that this is all that seems to matter. Cilla is in tears about the whole thing because she feels as I do, that it's somehow being made out to be our fault.


----------



## oldtyme

ami_j said:


> one thing goes wrong!....shes come home with ill and dying rats...theres something very wrong there dont you think


yea i do but id appreciate being told about it not read about it on a random cat chat thread and i will get to the bottom of it,once ive finished replying to every1 on here i will pm her about it,i would not knowingly part with a sick or dying animal,if you speak to alot of people on here thats got animals from me or look at my trader rating you can see the comments,its just so strange how theyve died today when ive held them 2 weeks for her


----------



## Shell195

oldtyme said:


> also i dont know whats gone wrong,im trying to sort it out with cilla and shes not letting me know whats going on im hearing it 3rd hand thru msn,as you know with previous experience with me over jack,you know i care about what i breed and how they are in their new homes and being updated on how theyre getting on.im just wondering why this was put on a random cat chat thread that i would never look on and not being told about any of it and not being informed by cilla that 2 of them had died,if this had happened to me i would pm the person i got them from and tell people all over the net before contacting the person and if i got no response from the person then i would post a thread in the rat section about it


 

Yes Neil I know how you were with Jack and also you have excellent feedback which is why Im astounded that this has happened.Who is telling you these things 3rd hand on msn ?

Cilla hasnt once slated you on here, we are her friends and have joined in her excitement of getting her new babies and are now trying to comfort her through all the upset.


----------



## tomwilson

oldtyme said:


> didn't half give you the run around how ?


 nevr mind about it dude i never used your forum name, it wasn't personal i was being sympathetic to cilla, who's had two rats die on her today. if anything you where very patient in holding them for her and hopefully this is a genuine mistake (one which has caused much heart ache by the looks of it)


----------



## Martininho

oldtyme said:


> yea i do but id appreciate being told about it not read about it on a random cat chat thread and i will get to the bottom of it,once ive finished replying to every1 on here i will pm her about it,i would not knowingly part with a sick or dying animal,if you speak to alot of people on here thats got animals from me or look at my trader rating you can see the comments,*its just so strange how theyve died today when ive held them 2 weeks for her*


And this would be why we feel like we're being accused of something here. This is an unfair statement.


----------



## ami_j

oldtyme said:


> yea i do but id appreciate being told about it not read about it on a random cat chat thread and i will get to the bottom of it,once ive finished replying to every1 on here i will pm her about it,i would not knowingly part with a sick or dying animal,if you speak to alot of people on here thats got animals from me or look at my trader rating you can see the comments,its just so strange how theyve died today when ive held them 2 weeks for her


from what im reading you have been told
tbh i dont want to get in an argument over a forum , my heart really just goes out to cillah , cos i know how excited shes been about getting these rats


----------



## Shell195

Martininho said:


> And this would be why we feel like we're being accused of something here. This is an unfair statement.


 

Hi Martin, give Cilla a hug from me as Im sure she needs one x


----------



## Martininho

Shell195 said:


> Hi Martin, give Cilla a hug from me as Im sure she needs one x


Hiya, I definitely will don't worry.


----------



## Shell195

I would like to know who is using their wooden spoon on msn


----------



## Martininho

Shell195 said:


> I would like to know who is using their wooden spoon on msn


To be honest, both of us do too. Cilla has just told me that she doesn't have any RFUK friends on here, on MSN that would go off.


----------



## tomwilson

Martininho said:


> To be honest, both of us do too. Cilla has just told me that she doesn't have any RFUK friends on here, on MSN that would go off.


 hey martin the facebook one would also be intresting as surely it would show up in cillas contacts atleast


----------



## Shell195

Martininho said:


> To be honest, both of us do too. Cilla has just told me that she doesn't have any RFUK friends on here, on MSN that would go off.


 
It just seems very strange that someone is relaying messages on msn, I havent used it since I fell out with a certain forum member a while back.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> It just seems very strange that someone is relaying messages on msn, I havent used it since I fell out with a certain forum member a while back.


 i haven't even got it on this computer


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hey martin the facebook one would also be intresting as surely it would show up in cillas contacts atleast


 
There is no mention on facebook of cilla even picking the rats up today as Ive looked


----------



## Martininho

tomwilson said:


> hey martin the facebook one would also be intresting as surely it would show up in cillas contacts atleast


Good point Tom. This really has us confused because the people we have are people we trust. We haven't spotted anything at all... it's a bit vexing.


----------



## Shell195

As the rats havent been mentioned anywhere else on the forum it has to be someone on here that has been on msn and facebook doesnt it?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> As the rats havent been mentioned anywhere else on the forum it has to be someone on here that has been on msn and facebook doesnt it?


Yeah but that doesn't make sense because between you and I we have everyone that posts on this tread added to Facebook. As far as I know =/


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> As the rats havent been mentioned anywhere else on the forum it has to be someone on here that has been on msn and facebook doesnt it?


 so i fail to see how this is an attack of reputation and character tbh as if it has been on FB it was in a private message and msn is also private so apart from in here which was consoling cilla over here loss i fail to see what has been public tbh


----------



## Alex

Evening guys.

Sorry to hear that Cilla and Martin, hope it gets sorted out for you.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yeah but that doesn't make sense because between you and I we have everyone that posts on this tread added to Facebook. As far as I know =/


unless theres someone just reading and not posting who has gone spreading


----------



## oldtyme

Martininho said:


> Good point Tom. This really has us confused because the people we have are people we trust. We haven't spotted anything at all... it's a bit vexing.


i was on facebook and msn and i got a message telling me to go on cat thread,when i have spare time im either on rfuk or facebook it wasnt any post on facebook who sometimes goes on rfuk and saw the thread and told me about it,im dyslexic and sometimes my writing comes out wrong and also im very upset about whats happened today


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Yeah but that doesn't make sense because between you and I we have everyone that posts on this tread added to Facebook. As far as I know =/


 
Maybe it never was on facebook as it would show up on our walls


----------



## tomwilson

oldtyme said:


> i was on facebook and msn and i got a message telling me to go on cat thread,when i have spare time im either on rfuk or facebook it wasnt any post on facebook who sometimes goes on rfuk and saw the thread and told me about it,im dyslexic and sometimes my writing comes out wrong and also im very upset about whats happened today


 well your forum name wasn't mentioned and all we where doing was consolling cilla on what has happened there was no personal attack, and you seem to have blown everything out of proportion, and you're earlier post made it seem like you have been harrased on FB and MSN. i think you have made things alot worse for cilla and martin in terms of upset and greif when you could have sorted your side out privately


----------



## Cillah

I just want to say that Neil has PM'ed me and we are sorting it out now.


----------



## Shell195

oldtyme said:


> i was on facebook and msn and i got a message telling me to go on cat thread,when i have spare time im either on rfuk or facebook it wasnt any post on facebook who sometimes goes on rfuk and saw the thread and told me about it,im dyslexic and sometimes my writing comes out wrong and also im very upset about whats happened today


 

I hope you, cilla and martin can sort this out


----------



## _jake_

Wow, what an eventful day! I am extremely sorry Cillah and hope you get this all sorted out ASAP! xxx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I would like to know who is using their wooden spoon on msn


Be interesting to know that!



Cillah said:


> Yeah but that doesn't make sense because between you and I we have everyone that posts on this tread added to Facebook. As far as I know =/


'Cept me, but that's cos I'm not on Facebook! And I don't do msn either.

I hope you can both sort it out, but I don't know of anyone badmouthing you at all Neil.


----------



## Amalthea

Today was a very emotional day.... The little blue girl was in a very bad way and I am surprised she lasted as long as she did. I actually said to Cilla when we got her out that I really didn't think she was going to make it. She kinda walked on her tip toes, was INCREDIBLY dehydrated, eyes were sunken in, the fur around her face was standing on end, and her little tail was very square and you could not only feel the vertibrae, but you could see each one in her little tail! I am quite upset I didn't go in to collect the rats myself, because I would have noticed her condition right away. Gary isn't as up on baby rats. When she was taken out of the carrier, she just laid on her side gasping for air. And for the size of these rats (that if they have been held back for Cilla for 2 weeks, they are at least 8 weeks old.... they are smaller than my 4 week olds when I bred rats) the size of the carrier was more than adequite. For those that'd like to know, it was one of the normal ferplast small animal carriers. I put my 5 adult girls in there during cage cleaning when I am doing a full clean out.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, and she would not take any food properly.... I tried her with loadsa sweet licky foods to try to get a bit of energy into her, but nothing. She would pick up a piece of rat food, take tiny nibbles, then carry it around (walking on her tip toes), then stop, tiny nibbles, etc. That's it.


----------



## oldtyme

tomwilson said:


> so i fail to see how this is an attack of reputation and character tbh as if it has been on FB it was in a private message and msn is also private so apart from in here which was consoling cilla over here loss i fail to see what has been public tbh


how can you say no1 has tried to diminish my reputation when this was posted 
(W T F
im speechless , really am. id be getting the rspca involved AND would be making sure no one bought from him again ,getting him banned from the classifieds)
to me this is a personal attack of my reputation towards me this was one tragic incident that will never happen again.ive asked for a postmortem to be done to find out why this happened which i also will be paying for aswell as refunding cilla,but as its been made out in the thread i posted with this message i should be banned and should be reported to the rspca


----------



## tomwilson

oldtyme said:


> how can you say no1 has tried to diminish my reputation when this was posted
> (W T F
> im speechless , really am. id be getting the rspca involved AND would be making sure no one bought from him again ,getting him banned from the classifieds)
> to me this is a personal attack of my reputation towards me this was one tragic incident that will never happen again.ive asked for a postmortem to be done to find out why this happened which i also will be paying for aswell as refunding cilla,but as its been made out in the thread i posted with this message i should be banned and should be reported to the rspca


 1 post, and again your name wasn't mentioned only what said forumer would do in said situation


----------



## ami_j

oldtyme said:


> how can you say no1 has tried to diminish my reputation when this was posted
> (W T F
> im speechless , really am. id be getting the rspca involved AND would be making sure no one bought from him again ,getting him banned from the classifieds)
> to me this is a personal attack of my reputation towards me this was one tragic incident that will never happen again.ive asked for a postmortem to be done to find out why this happened which i also will be paying for aswell as refunding cilla,but as its been made out in the thread i posted with this message i should be banned and should be reported to the rspca


yes i posted that , and judging y the picture of the rat and the description i stand by that...if the post mortum comes back clean then of course you will get my apologies , but surely you could see that the rat was ill and skink and bone!


----------



## Shell195

oldtyme said:


> how can you say no1 has tried to diminish my reputation when this was posted
> (W T F
> im speechless , really am. id be getting the rspca involved AND would be making sure no one bought from him again ,getting him banned from the classifieds)
> to me this is a personal attack of my reputation towards me this was one tragic incident that will never happen again.ive asked for a postmortem to be done to find out why this happened which i also will be paying for aswell as refunding cilla,but as its been made out in the thread i posted with this message i should be banned and should be reported to the rspca


 

That was one persons opinion and no names were mentioned.


----------



## oldtyme

ami_j said:


> yes i posted that , and judging y the picture of the rat and the description i stand by that...if the post mortum comes back clean then of course you will get my apologies , but surely you could see that the rat was ill and skink and bone!


well it looks like there will be no postmortem as theyve been buried,and now it looks like im going to have to cull every rat that they have been near in case it was a infectious disease or take everyone to the vets as i dont want this to happen again and theres noway of finding out what happened


----------



## Shell195

oldtyme said:


> well it looks like there will be no postmortem as theyve been buried,and now it looks like im going to have to cull every rat that they have been near in case it was a infectious disease or take everyone to the vets as i dont want this to happen again and theres noway of finding out what happened


 
Did you not notice that the babies looked skinny and ill when you put them in the carrier?


----------



## ami_j

oldtyme said:


> well it looks like there will be no postmortem as theyve been buried,and now it looks like im going to have to cull every rat that they have been near in case it was a infectious disease or take everyone to the vets as i dont want this to happen again and theres noway of finding out what happened


theres no need to cull , proper quaratine, antibiotics...yes it could be that they are ill and thats stopped them eating hence they looked undernourished but surely you could tell that. honestly how old were those babies?


----------



## oldtyme

Shell195 said:


> Did you not notice that the babies looked skinny and ill when you put them in the carrier?


they were small for their age,i have a line that are small and as they mature they go massive,ive a top eared that would put any dumbo to shame by its size and at 12 weeks it looked like it was 6 weeks old,rats are like humans all different shapes and sizes,im very upset and disappointed about not being able to get a postmortem done


----------



## ami_j

oldtyme said:


> they were small for their age,i have a line that are small and as they mature they go massive,*ive a top eared that would put any dumbo to shame by its size* and at 12 weeks it looked like it was 6 weeks old,rats are like humans all different shapes and sizes,im very upset and disappointed about not being able to get a postmortem done


i dont understand this , top eared and dumbos get the same size, its only the ears that are different.....
hopefully the other two babies thrive but if not im sure a post mortem cant be arranged, id be interested to see the results myself....


----------



## Cillah

I am just about to go to bed as it's been a pretty hectic day and I just want it to be over to be honest.

But Neil and I have worked it all out and he's refunding the rats for me. So it has been sorted out.


----------



## feorag

Neil - are any of your other rats showing any signs of having anything wrong?

If not, then certainly I wouldn't cull, neither would I treat with anti-biotics unless I knew they were needed.

Were any of these related to the ones I got from you??


----------



## oldtyme

ami_j said:


> i dont understand this , top eared and dumbos get the same size, its only the ears that are different.....
> hopefully the other two babies thrive but if not im sure a post mortem cant be arranged, id be interested to see the results myself....


no dumbos are usually bigger that top eared 

i tell you what come to my home i pay your petrol/diesel and bring your camera


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I am just about to go to bed as it's been a pretty hectic day and I just want it to be over to be honest.
> 
> But Neil and I have worked it all out and he's refunding the rats for me. So it has been sorted out.


We cross posted, but I'm glad you got it all sorted out Cilla.

Hope you have a good night and wake up in a better place tomorrow.


----------



## Amalthea

The little blue girl is your little blue boy's sister, I believe, Eileen


----------



## Shell195

Night Cilla I hope tomorrow is a much better day for you and Im glad you and Neil have sorted things out


----------



## oldtyme

feorag said:


> Neil - are any of your other rats showing any signs of having anything wrong?
> 
> If not, then certainly I wouldn't cull, neither would I treat with anti-biotics unless I knew they were needed.
> 
> Were any of these related to the ones I got from you??


no 

i wont cull but other people would i take all the animals that have been in contact with  Cillah rats to vet tomoz 

the 2 you got off me no but if you like to take the 2 rat you got off me to vet i pay for it to ease your mind


----------



## Amalthea

I am off to bed... Been a very long day  Nighty night, guys!!


----------



## feorag

oldtyme said:


> the 2 you got off me no but if you like to take the 2 rat you got off me to vet i pay for it to ease your mind


That wasn't why I asked - I've got no problem with the health of the rats I got from you.

I was asking because if the blue girl was related to Wee Jeemy we could have done a size comparison, that was all.


----------



## ami_j

oldtyme said:


> no dumbos are usually bigger that top eared
> 
> i tell you what come to my home i pay your petrol/diesel and bring your camera


sorry thats complete rubbish , theres no correlation between size and ears


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am just about to go to bed as it's been a pretty hectic day and I just want it to be over to be honest.
> 
> But Neil and I have worked it all out and he's refunding the rats for me. So it has been sorted out.





Amalthea said:


> I am off to bed... Been a very long day  Nighty night, guys!!


night you two 
*hugs*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am off to bed... Been a very long day  Nighty night, guys!!


Night Jen.

That's me off too - been a long day for me too!


----------



## oldtyme

feorag said:


> That wasn't why I asked - I've got no problem with the health of the rats I got from you.
> 
> I was asking because if the blue girl was related to Wee Jeemy we could have done a size comparison, that was all.


i know you was not but my offer still stands i dont breed for money i breed to produce better healthy animals and i also like to have all my animals with an excellant temperament,i know ur not concerned over the health of the rats you got from me but it would put my mind at ease as im very upset and concerned over the tragedy that occurred today im also contacting every1 who has bought rats from me in the last 6 weeks and have offered the same to them,im not a bad person really i do care about every animal i breed be it big or small


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Night Jen.
> 
> That's me off too - been a long day for me too!


night eileen


----------



## feorag

oldtyme said:


> i know you was not but my offer still stands i dont breed for money i breed to produce better healthy animals and i also like to have all my animals with an excellant temperament,i know ur not concerned over the health of the rats you got from me but it would put my mind at ease as im very upset and concerned over the tragedy that occurred today im also contacting every1 who has bought rats from me in the last 6 weeks and have offered the same to them,im not a bad person really i do care about every animal i breed be it big or small


Well thanks for the offer, but to be honest I don't see the point.

I haven't seen anything in my 2 to worry me, either in behaviour or condition - if I did then I would take them to the vets, but certainly at the minute I don't have a problem.

Just a thought, but you haven't introduced any new rats since I collected mine?

Just wondering whether something's been brought in after I got mine???


----------



## Shell195

night to all the people who have gone to bed x


----------



## oldtyme

feorag said:


> Well thanks for the offer, but to be honest I don't see the point.
> 
> I haven't seen anything in my 2 to worry me, either in behaviour or condition - if I did then I would take them to the vets, but certainly at the minute I don't have a problem.
> 
> Just a thought, but you haven't introduced any new rats since I collected mine?
> 
> Just wondering whether something's been brought in after I got mine???


yea but off a top breed pm me for who as i wont say who on a open forum


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, what a drama!

Sorry to hear about this Cilla & Martin. <hugs>


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, what a drama!
> 
> Sorry to hear about this Cilla & Martin. <hugs>


 
Evening Col, oops forgot we arent speaking:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evening Col, oops forgot we arent speaking:whistling2:


"Grunt!"


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> "Grunt!"


 
:lol2: *breaks code of silence...What have you been doing today?


----------



## ami_j

hey col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: *breaks code of silence...What have you been doing today?


Not much really. Tonight we have been across to Jen & Jonny's to play computer games! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hey col


Hiya Jaime, you ok?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Not much really. Tonight we have been across to Jen & Jonny's to play computer games! :lol2:


 
Better than staying in:2thumb: I bet their daughter is a proper little girl now


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Jaime, you ok?


yes thank you , how are you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Better than staying in:2thumb: I bet their daughter is a proper little girl now


She is very sweet, but Jen will tell you some stories of the mischief little Jessica gets up to :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> She is very sweet, but Jen will tell you some stories of the mischief little Jessica gets up to :lol2:


 

I dont believe it for one minute she was such a cutie when I last saw her:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yes thank you , how are you?


Im ok thanks hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I dont believe it for one minute she was such a cutie when I last saw her:flrt:


Oh trust me, she keeps her mum & dad on their toes! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Dont forget

*Woodlands animal sanctuary openday*

*5th September - Family Fun Day
*This will be held in the grounds of the
Sanctuary. Starting at 11am until 4pm. Lots to see and do for all the family. Events 
confirmed so far are - Ferret Racing, Bee hive display, Alpacas, Skunks, Reptile display, 
Fun dog show (Judged by Iain Fraser - 
Rufford Veterinary Group) Sumo Wrestling Ring, Bungee Runs, kids games, meet and greet the residents at the farm and so much more! 
Admission Adults £2.50 Kids and OAPS £1. 00 Wheel Deal! 2 Adult’s and 2 kids £6.00


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks hun


gdgd


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Dont forget
> 
> *Woodlands animal sanctuary openday*
> 
> *5th September - Family Fun Day*
> This will be held in the grounds of the
> Sanctuary. Starting at 11am until 4pm. Lots to see and do for all the family. Events
> confirmed so far are - Ferret Racing, Bee hive display, Alpacas, Skunks, Reptile display,
> Fun dog show (Judged by Iain Fraser -
> Rufford Veterinary Group) Sumo Wrestling Ring, Bungee Runs, kids games, meet and greet the residents at the farm and so much more!
> Admission Adults £2.50 Kids and OAPS £1. 00 Wheel Deal! 2 Adult’s and 2 kids £6.00


I will remember hun :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Night x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Night x


Goodnight Shell x


----------



## ami_j

night col think im gonna go myself


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night col think im gonna go myself


Ok hun, goodnight x


----------



## tomwilson

first on, hope theres a bit less drama today


----------



## Shell195

Morning Tom, we are picking Conner up later, if he hasnt seen Toy story 3 we may take him tonight.

* sobs....Going to pay my £349 vet bill shortly


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Morning Tom, we are picking Conner up later, if he hasnt seen Toy story 3 we may take him tonight.
> 
> * sobs....Going to pay my £349 vet bill shortly


the cost of love eh.

i want to see toy story:blush:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> the cost of love eh.
> 
> i want to see toy story:blush:


 
Me too thats why I think we will take him:lol2: I want to see Cat & Dogs 2 more:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Good morning everyone .


 

Morning Cilla


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Morning Cilla


I have a totally different problem Shell. You remember the girl who was messaging me to get to my little brother? Well she has found this thread and is pissed off I used her full name when I just copy pasted a message and wants me to delete it but edit it anymore. What do I do?

PS Maybe she is going to stalk me and read this. Scary.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Me too thats why I think we will take him:lol2: I want to see Cat & Dogs 2 more:2thumb:


me too, and the new shrek :lol2:



Cillah said:


> I have a totally different problem Shell. You remember the girl who was messaging me to get to my little brother? Well she has found this thread and is pissed off I used her full name when I just copy pasted a message and wants me to delete it but edit it anymore. What do I do?
> 
> PS Maybe she is going to stalk me and read this. Scary.


what does it matter if you used her full name none of us give a flying fook about her, she's the one stalking you accross the interweb (weired much:whistling2


----------



## Shell195

Stupid girl(her not you) how the hell did she find this thread:gasp:
If you are really bothered then ask the mods to remove the posts you made by copying and pasting the permalink and number thing on the top right of the posts so they know which posts you mean


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. How are you feeling this morning Cilla. I hope in a better place??


Shell195 said:


> * sobs....Going to pay my £349 vet bill shortly


Take Sophie in case they've sorted out *her* cat's bill!!! :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Me too thats why I think we will take him:lol2: I want to see Cat & Dogs 2 more:2thumb:


:gasp: Evil Sphynx warning! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Stupid girl(her not you) how the hell did she find this thread:gasp:
> If you are really bothered then ask the mods to remove the posts you made by copying and pasting the permalink and number thing on the top right of the posts so they know which posts you mean


 probably googled her name or something like that


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> probably googled her name or something like that


 

Must be a stalker then and very insecure too


----------



## feorag

We cross posted and I've just found Cilla's post!



Shell195 said:


> Stupid girl how the hell did she find this thread:gasp:


Totally agree. Maybe she's one of these "full of their own importance drama queens" and she googles herself to find out if she's famous? :roll:

To be honest Cilla, I'd just carry on ignoring her! She's really not worth worrying about.

forgot to tell you because of all in the drama of last night, but you know Angus is still having his anti-biotic and to make sure that he gets it all, cos he's really objecting now to having it syringed into his mouth, I 've started to put him in a carrier on his own with the medicine in a bowl of something tasty and he doesn't come out until it's all eaten.

Well yesterday morning I put him in a faunarium cos I'd emptied the substrate out of the proper carrier. then in all the rush of having a bath, getting organised and going out, totally forgot I hadn't put him back in the cage! :gasp:

It suddenly dawned on me at about 8:30 last night when I was sitting talking on the phone to Anyday Anne. I leapt up and look and he'd made an escape bid and pushed the top off the faunarium! :gasp: Then I looked at the cage and there was a little agouti head peeping out from under it! :lol2:

I've no idea how long he was out loose, but the dog and cat will have both been in and around the living room all day! Little monkey! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. How are you feeling this morning Cilla. I hope in a better place??Take Sophie in case they've sorted out *her* cat's bill!!! :whistling2:
> 
> :gasp: Evil Sphynx warning! :gasp:


 
Its markings etc are quite similar to Dennis but Dennis doesnt have an evil bone his body:flrt: Looking at the weather tody it wont be long until he needs new jumper :whistling2: 

Sophie tells me her and Martin are paying her cats bill when it arrives at the beginning of next month, we will see:lol2:


----------



## Alex

Morning peeps.

Cilla, why's she worrying. It was about 30 pages ago. If anyones gonna' search through this to find her name they must be mad lol. 

Still, if its causing grief, find the post. Click the bit next to the permalink, and copy the web adress. Then pm a mod asking if they will remove the post, or edit the name out. Sorted.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> We cross posted and I've just found Cilla's post!
> 
> Totally agree. Maybe she's one of these "full of their own importance drama queens" and she googles herself to find out if she's famous? :roll:
> 
> To be honest Cilla, I'd just carry on ignoring her! She's really not worth worrying about.
> 
> forgot to tell you because of all in the drama of last night, but you know Angus is still having his anti-biotic and to make sure that he gets it all, cos he's really objecting now to having it syringed into his mouth, I 've started to put him in a carrier on his own with the medicine in a bowl of something tasty and he doesn't come out until it's all eaten.
> 
> Well yesterday morning I put him in a faunarium cos I'd emptied the substrate out of the proper carrier. then in all the rush of having a bath, getting organised and going out, totally forgot I hadn't put him back in the cage! :gasp:
> 
> It suddenly dawned on me at about 8:30 last night when I was sitting talking on the phone to Anyday Anne. I leapt up and look and he'd made an escape bid and pushed the top off the faunarium! :gasp: Then I looked at the cage and there was a little agouti head peeping out from under it! :lol2:
> 
> I've no idea how long he was out loose, but the dog and cat will have both been in and around the living room all day! Little monkey! :bash:


 the baby hamsters we're constantly making escape attempts was lucky non of the cats found them on their first light here the boys dislodged a plastic fitting on the cage and 3 of them made a break for it, katy found out when one ran over her foot at 8am in the morning, so i had to spend the morning playing round up:roll:


----------



## Cillah

I know. I agree with you guys but I need to delete her name off and then I can keep ignoring her but I don't know how.

I would feel better but my little mouse decided today is the day to proove that she can escape. So I am trying to find her.

Not having much luck lately.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I know. I agree with you guys but I need to delete her name off and then I can keep ignoring her but I don't know how.
> 
> I would feel better but my little mouse decided today is the day to proove that she can escape. So I am trying to find her.
> 
> Not having much luck lately.


 have you got any 2ltr bottles around


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Morning peeps.
> 
> Cilla, why's she worrying. It was about 30 pages ago. If anyones gonna' search through this to find her name they must be mad lol.
> 
> Still, if its causing grief, find the post. Click the bit next to the permalink, and copy the web adress. Then pm a mod asking if they will remove the post, or edit the name out. Sorted.


Which mod should I PM? And I know but..


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> We cross posted and I've just found Cilla's post!
> 
> Totally agree. Maybe she's one of these "full of their own importance drama queens" and she googles herself to find out if she's famous? :roll:
> 
> To be honest Cilla, I'd just carry on ignoring her! She's really not worth worrying about.
> 
> forgot to tell you because of all in the drama of last night, but you know Angus is still having his anti-biotic and to make sure that he gets it all, cos he's really objecting now to having it syringed into his mouth, I 've started to put him in a carrier on his own with the medicine in a bowl of something tasty and he doesn't come out until it's all eaten.
> 
> Well yesterday morning I put him in a faunarium cos I'd emptied the substrate out of the proper carrier. then in all the rush of having a bath, getting organised and going out, totally forgot I hadn't put him back in the cage! :gasp:
> 
> It suddenly dawned on me at about 8:30 last night when I was sitting talking on the phone to Anyday Anne. I leapt up and look and he'd made an escape bid and pushed the top off the faunarium! :gasp: Then I looked at the cage and there was a little agouti head peeping out from under it! :lol2:
> 
> I've no idea how long he was out loose, but the dog and cat will have both been in and around the living room all day! Little monkey! :bash:


 

That was a lucky escape, naughty mummy:bash::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> have you got any 2ltr bottles around


Yeah


----------



## feorag

Then you need to do what Alex said. Search and find the post, then click the 'permalink' link at the top of that post. Copy the URL and then contact a mod, tell them you're getting grief from this person and ask them to delete her name!

Silly girl needs to get a life! She's too full of her own importance. We doing give a flying fook who she is, she lives on the other side of the world FFS! :roll:

She does seem to think she is something though doesn't she, as she is so desperate to contact your brother!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Which mod should I PM? And I know but..


 
This is the mod on today AZUK


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yeah


 you can cut the top off the bottle and then point it into the bottle andfill it with foof leave it lying around and see if she gets trapped in it might be better if you can prop it up at an angle but in a way that she can still climb in


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That was a lucky escape, naughty mummy:bash::lol2:


I know! :blush:



tomwilson said:


> you can cut the top off the bottle and then point it into the bottle andfill it with *foof* leave it lying around and see if she gets trapped in it might be better if you can prop it up at an angle but in a way that she can still climb in


Are you sure that hamsters eat foof though! :rotfl:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I know! :blush:
> 
> Are you sure that hamsters eat foof though! :rotfl:


 ah foof it i meant food:blush:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ooops just had a near disaster of the non animal kind.
Flushed the cat litter down the downstairs loo as normal but the flush thing is faulty. Went upstairs to do the others and when I came back down there is a lake in the hall the bathroom,the kitchen the back porch as the toilet flush had stuck on and the litter was blocking the waste pipe so it over filled and flooded. Sophie has just helped me clean it all up but everywhere is now very damp:devil: Ive just mopped everywhere with bleach too just to make it even wetter:bash: When Steve gets up hes off to the plumbers to get parts to mend it like he was supposed to do last month:bash: Im so glad I have no carpets downstairs although the bottom of the stair carpet is now wet


----------



## _jake_

Ahhh more bad lucky for the cat chatters! I've been alright lately, apart from I'm not allowed any pets of the fluffy kind  But oh well!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ooops just had a near disaster of the non animal kind.
> Flushed the cat litter down the downstairs loo as normal but the flush thing is faulty. Went upstairs to do the others and when I came back down there is a lake in the hall the bathroom,the kitchen the back porch as the toilet flush had stuck on and the litter was blocking the waste pipe so it over filled and flooded. Sophie has just helped me clean it all up but everywhere is now very damp:devil: Ive just mopped everywhere with bleach too just to make it even wetter:bash: When Steve gets up hes off to the plumbers to get parts to mend it like he was supposed to do last month:bash: Im so glad I have no carpets downstairs although the bottom of the stair carpet is now wet


Oh dear Shell - I'm so sorry - sounds horrendous!

Anyday Anne and I are going to do a car boot sale on Wednesday so I can get rid of all the car boot stuff I've accumulated in my loft! My friend Linden suggested I try face painting there during the school holidays and asked the organisers if I could and they said yes. I'm not convinced I'll get much in the way of children wanting their faces painted, so when Barry said last time I gave him something to put up in the loft that there was no more car boot stuff allowed cos the loft was full! :gasp: I decided that I'd do a car boot as well with Anne and we'll just split the money, so surely even if I don't do much face painting I'll get my expenses back and maybe a bit left over!

I asked him to bring all the stuff down out of the loft last night and it's filled Iain's bedroom! :gasp: 

The bed is covered in carrier bags full of clothes and all manner of sh*te! :lol: and there are boxes all over the floor. I don't know how it's all gonna go in the car, but Barry assures me he'll get it in! :gasp: 

I'm quite looking forward to it.


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> Oh dear Shell - I'm so sorry - sounds horrendous!
> 
> Anyday Anne and I are going to do a car boot sale on Wednesday so I can get rid of all the car boot stuff I've accumulated in my loft! My friend Linden suggested I try face painting there during the school holidays and asked the organisers if I could and they said yes. I'm not convinced I'll get much in the way of children wanting their faces painted, so when Barry said last time I gave him something to put up in the loft that there was no more car boot stuff allowed cos the loft was full! :gasp: I decided that I'd do a car boot as well with Anne and we'll just split the money, so surely even if I don't do much face painting I'll get my expenses back and maybe a bit left over!
> 
> I asked him to bring all the stuff down out of the loft last night and it's filled Iain's bedroom! :gasp:
> 
> The bed is covered in carrier bags full of clothes and all manner of sh*te! :lol: and there are boxes all over the floor. I don't know how it's all gonna go in the car, but Barry assures me he'll get it in! :gasp:
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to it.


Ahhh I love carboots. Can't stand when your a buyer but when your selling its soo much fun! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Still haven't found little Bootsie. I feel like the worst person in the world. I mean yesterday and now this.. We've taken everything apart and looked everywhere but no.. Now we've left six little food spots around and going to keep an eye on them..

I just feel like curling up in a corner. I feel sick from it all .


----------



## _jake_

Thats so sad, I hope you find s/he soon


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Still haven't found little Bootsie. I feel like the worst person in the world. I mean yesterday and now this.. We've taken everything apart and looked everywhere but no.. Now we've left six little food spots around and going to keep an eye on them..
> 
> I just feel like curling up in a corner. I feel sick from it all .


Sorry to hear that Cilla, but really yesterday was not your fault, so you shouldn't be blaming yourself for that! You had no control over the situation, you didn't see the rats, you didn't collect the rats and you didn't have any reason to suspect there would be a problem, so it was all out of your control and nothing to do with you, other than the fact that you booked the rats. Please stop blaming yourself for that. 

And as far as losing Bootsie is concerned, you're not the first and you'll certainly not be the last (as has been illustrated on here already - I was there myself yesterday) to have an escapee, so again please stop blaming yourself.


----------



## ditta

morning ladies and jake......
cillah stop blaming yourself, as eieen says yesterda was out of your control and as for bootsie she is just trying to take your mind off the tragedy that was yesterday......she will return wen shes good and ready, shes just trying to cheer her mummy up:flrt:


ive still got kitchen and bedroom to tidy, i will tackle the kitchen first as the bedroom has lots of dead cats on the bed and one very dead skunk in the bed:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Are you some physco pet stuffer? :lol2:


----------



## ditta

_jake_ said:


> Are you some physco pet stuffer? :lol2:


 :crazy:


----------



## feorag

Morning (or afternoon) Ditta - I've got 2 dead cats upstairs, but occasionally find myself wishing the dog would follow their example instead of following me around the house like a spare *rse, getting excited every time I head for the utility room cos the idiot thinks he's going out for a walk! :bash:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Morning (or afternoon) Ditta - I've got 2 dead cats upstairs, but occasionally find myself wishing the dog would follow their example instead of following me around the house like a spare *rse, getting excited every time I head for the utility room cos the idiot thinks he's going out for a walk! :bash:


 
:lol2:my dogs do that too, i go for a wee, they follow, i go to the kitchen, they follow, but so do the bloody chickens:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Cilla I agree with Eileen about yesterday and today.

My dogs play grandmothers footsteps, I walk, they are all behind me, I turn round and they have all stopped, it gets very annoying and all Steve says is its because they love you:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Cilla I agree with Eileen about yesterday and today.
> 
> My dogs play grandmothers footsteps, I walk, they are all behind me, I turn round and they have all stopped, it gets very annoying and all Steve says is its because they love you:lol2:


 :lol2:yup it is , but i love cat but i dont follow her to the bloody loo:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

It's not so much the following I mind about, but the buggar is so close to me that he keeps standing on the back of my mule slippers and tripping me up! :bash:

Either that or he's so close behind me that, if I forget something and turn around quickly I fall over him! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody!! 

I am soooo tired today. Was up late and then up early this morning for work. Had a nurse appt and now I am finally home!

The remaining two babies are doing well. Both are cuddled up in a tiny mouse snuggle cube I had laying about. Here's a little crappy pic I took on my phone this morning. Only one of them was in there then...... That cube is about 3 inches (to give an idea on size). But she looks like such a big girl in there!!


----------



## Amalthea

Cute!!

Longhaired Sheltie Guinea Pigs


----------



## feorag

Aw! Wee ratty girl - she must be tiny if that whole cube is only 3" :gasp:

The Pinny Gigs look gorgeous - are you gonna get one?


----------



## tomwilson

cilla have you tried making any traps for her as she could just be holed up some where and waiting till you're not around before venturing out


----------



## Amalthea

The little hairless girlie is a bit bigger, but not by much. There's loadsa room left when the two of them are in that cube together.

I really want a sheltie pinny gig!! I've always loved them.... I emailed somebody on preloved needing to rehome her pinny gigs (one of which is a sheltie), but I've still not had a response (that was 3 days ago)  So I am browsing other shelties........


----------



## feorag

You still haven't heard from that woman you e-mailed? :gasp: She must be in a hurry to home them then! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope  And I'm so not patient.... At all. *goes to get the ad*

Preloved | guinea pig sows looking for good home for sale in St Helens, Merseyside, UK


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Nope  And I'm so not patient.... At all. *goes to get the ad*
> 
> Preloved | guinea pig sows looking for good home for sale in St Helens, Merseyside, UK


 i find the last line a bit odd they are free as long as its to a good home, makes it sound like i will send them to a slaughter house for money


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I sent her a message telling her about Peri and her need for a pinny gig friend.


----------



## Shell195

What a tiny ratlet:gasp: Is she Eileens boys brother?


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen's Wee Jimmy was brother to the little blue girl who passed away last night. This one is the little siamese girlie


----------



## _jake_

Such a sad story  Cillah must be in pieces over this :'(


----------



## ami_j

god my cockatiel is spoilt :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> god my cockatiel is spoilt :lol2:


 
What have you bought for your birdy?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What have you bought for your birdy?


PARROT BIRD CAGE on eBay (end time 26-Jul-10 18:33:18 BST)


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> PARROT BIRD CAGE on eBay (end time 26-Jul-10 18:33:18 BST)


 
Bargain!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Excellent:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Bargain!! :2thumb:


wasnt it just  hehe. i should thank you guys talking about bargains on ebay thats what inspired me 


Shell195 said:


> Excellent:no1:


isnt it  and it has a tray, his cage atm doesnt so he tries to escape on clean out day. plus its got soooooo much room for him hes gonna love it


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody!!
> 
> I am soooo tired today. Was up late and then up early this morning for work. Had a nurse appt and now I am finally home!
> 
> The remaining two babies are doing well. Both are cuddled up in a tiny mouse snuggle cube I had laying about. Here's a little crappy pic I took on my phone this morning. Only one of them was in there then...... That cube is about 3 inches (to give an idea on size). But she looks like such a big girl in there!!
> 
> image


:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

The echo of an empty room:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Stop shouting naughty words Shell:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Stop shouting naughty words Shell:whistling2:


Nobodies about except us:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Jaime's lurking..... like a smelly fluff! lol


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Jaime's lurking..... like a smelly fluff! lol


oi :censor:


----------



## _jake_

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

its soooooooooooooooooooooooo quiet on here tonight


----------



## Cillah

I am here too!


----------



## Shell195

Cilla, have you found your naughty mouse yet?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Cilla, have you found your naughty mouse yet?


Not yet. Hoping she comes out when it's dark and it's only really just gotten dark..


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from Cynthia's house... Took Cilla's girls to see her. She says they look good, but very small. She showed me some 9 week olds (and that's how old these are) in her rescue and they're triple the size of these girls. Cilla, your little hairless girl boggled at Cynthia!!! Was soooooo cute!!! Cynthia is like the rat whisperer!


----------



## Shell195

Awww they sound adorable:flrt:Fingers crossed these 2 will be fine


----------



## Amalthea

They've got some sardines to try tonight.....


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from Cynthia's house... Took Cilla's girls to see her. She says they look good, but very small. She showed me some 9 week olds (and that's how old these are) in her rescue and they're triple the size of these girls. Cilla, your little hairless girl boggled at Cynthia!!! Was soooooo cute!!! Cynthia is like the rat whisperer!


I am so glad these two are ohkay. I was so relieved when Martin told me. The little hairless is so very cute .


----------



## feorag

Hi all - it's been quiet all day on here, so I gave up and went and watched telly!

Jen, mine have all had sardines tonight!


----------



## tomwilson

evening guys


----------



## feorag

Evening Tom. As said earlier quiet on here today and I'm off to my bed - might as well try and catch up on a bit of sleep!


----------



## tomwilson

night eileen have i been left alone


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> night eileen have i been left alone


Nope!


----------



## Alex

Evening Tom and Cilla, how are you both?

I have been out at a BBQ and just got in.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Nope!


 evening any look with the mouse yet hun


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening Tom and Cilla, how are you both?
> 
> I have been out at a BBQ and just got in.


 ooooo i have a bbq to go to next week, and the Nw bbq can't be far off now :gasp:

i'm good i have cider and limes :mf_dribble:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> ooooo i have a bbq to go to next week, and the Nw bbq can't be far off now :gasp:
> 
> i'm good i have cider and limes :mf_dribble:


I was playing Modern Warfare 2 as well, at said BBQ :2thumb:

I did get a bargain off eBay tooday. DJ Hero and turntable for Xbox 360 for £12 :no1:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> evening any look with the mouse yet hun


No .


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Evening Tom and Cilla, how are you both?
> 
> I have been out at a BBQ and just got in.


yeah someones been missing u haha


Alex said:


> I was playing Modern Warfare 2 as well, at said BBQ :2thumb:
> 
> I did get a bargain off eBay tooday. DJ Hero and turntable for Xbox 360 for £12 :no1:


ooooo nice  i got a bargain too ^^

guys lily just made me laugh so much....i was tickling her and giving her tummy kisses and she was licking my nose and on my forehead lol i think she likes it


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone been offine for past couple of days due to no net.
Cilla I m so sorry for what has happened *Hugs* and hope you find your wee mouse soon
I have just caught up on over 30 pages of posts which has taken me over an hour as sooo tired had only 3/4 hour sleep last night thanks to the cats and Mysty dont ask what happened. 
Went to see my brother today on the Isle of WIght adn on the way back watched the Queen Mary 2 cruise liner come down Southampton water only to have the s**t scared out of me when the captain of the ferry we were travelling on sounded the horn and the Queen Mary's captain sounded back it was deafening lol Still not sure how I am still awake but will be for a bit yet, as Dante wont come in


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Sammy!!! *waves*

I'm heading off to bed. Sleepy. And I get to have a lie in tomorrow! WOO!!! Nighty night xx


----------



## Shell195

Hi Sammy Im off to bed shortly too, hope you are ok


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jen Enjoy your lay in tomorrow I think I may be having one two if the cats will allow it lol


----------



## Cillah

Thank you.

I am going to go to bed soon. Just thinking tomorrow is a new day. I thought that yesterday and well today wasn't the best. But still hopeful for tomorrow.

Goodnight x


----------



## sammy1969

Hi and Night Shell I am ok I think feel really awful having to leave my brother today he seemed quite upset when he visit was over which is something I havent seen for a long time and I really miss him tonight but I think its coz I am so tired and drained so emotional but should be ok after a good snight sleep


----------



## sammy1969

NIght Cilla things will get better hun keep your chin up Hugs


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, Sammy!!! *waves*
> 
> I'm heading off to bed. Sleepy. And I get to have a lie in tomorrow! WOO!!! Nighty night xx





Shell195 said:


> Hi Sammy Im off to bed shortly too, hope you are ok





Cillah said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am going to go to bed soon. Just thinking tomorrow is a new day. I thought that yesterday and well today wasn't the best. But still hopeful for tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight x


night guys 

welcome back sammy , you on msn hun ?


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah hun


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah hun


awesome , sent you a msg lol


----------



## sammy1969

got it lol


----------



## tomwilson

i have the pc back. :2thumb:

night to those who have gone

hi sammy, wondered where you'd been


----------



## sammy1969

HI tom I have been in limbo lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> HI tom I have been in limbo lol


 i hate not having the net :lol2:, i was loosing my mind when it went down the other month


----------



## sammy1969

Me too it knackers up so many apps for me on fb lol as well as not being able to speak to my friends its just horrible


----------



## Cillah

Got my Bootsie back!


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Me too it knackers up so many apps for me on fb lol as well as not being able to speak to my friends its just horrible


 what did glyn say, diana was a bit upset that i was having withdrawral syptoms when i could just spend time with her to which i pointed out it, that we we're living in her sisters and it was an escape and that she was even worse last time her lap top stoped working


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Got my Bootsie back!


 aww well done where was she and how did you catch her


----------



## sammy1969

YAY great news hun bet you are feeling alot better for having her back safe and sound


----------



## sammy1969

It didnt really affect him as he is rarely online but to me it is liek the end of the world lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> It didnt really affect him as he is rarely online but to me it is liek the end of the world lol


 you missed out on the drama yesterday as well :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Got my Bootsie back!


:2thumb:YAY


----------



## Cillah

Martin went up to the pet room to put Charlie and one of the mice back into their cages and heard rustling from the foil and turned the light on and just saw her running back to a corner. I am soo glad. Things are looking up .


----------



## sammy1969

I know I read what happened and fel so gutted for Cilla as I know how much she was looking forward to thier arrival


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Martin went up to the pet room to put Charlie and one of the mice back into their cages and heard rustling from the foil and turned the light on and just saw her running back to a corner. I am soo glad. Things are looking up .


 aww thats good, did you get the tank yesterday, maybe that would be a little less escapable if you did


----------



## Cillah

Nope I didn't.

She's a pain Bootsie is. I kept my other little mouse Button in the tub until she was big enough for tge cage and she had a big house in there that went half way up and she never got out and I use it for cleaning and the other six have never.. But this one tiny mouse is a dare devil! She's sweet though .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Nope I didn't.
> 
> She's a pain Bootsie is. I kept my other little mouse Button in the tub until she was big enough for tge cage and she had a big house in there that went half way up and she never got out and I use it for cleaning and the other six have never.. But this one tiny mouse is a dare devil! She's sweet though .


she has a big character


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Nope I didn't.
> 
> She's a pain Bootsie is. I kept my other little mouse Button in the tub until she was big enough for tge cage and she had a big house in there that went half way up and she never got out and I use it for cleaning and the other six have never.. But this one tiny mouse is a dare devil! She's sweet though .


 aww:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

She sure does. When Jen picked her up the first time.. Bootsie just looked at her and squeaked .

I am so glad I found her. Martin didn't think we would and it was horrid but I can sleep well tonight


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> god my cockatiel is spoilt :lol2:


I didn't know you had a 'tiel Jaime


----------



## sammy1969

Heyyyyyy Col


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I didn't know you had a 'tiel Jaime


its not really mine its my mums , though i seem to do more for him lol 
hes a little :censor:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad you found that naughty lil mouse Cilla!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its not really mine its my mums , though i seem to do more for him lol
> hes a little :censor:


Cockatiels are fab lil members of the Cockatoo family, such characters :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Heyyyyyy Col


Hiya Sam, you ok hun?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Cockatiels are fab lil members of the Cockatoo family, such characters :flrt:


want one? :whistling2:
he screechs at sirens , and my mum watches all those daft shows about police ARGH
he was aviary bred so hes not right tame so im glad hes getting a bigger cage


----------



## sammy1969

Arent they just COl used ot have two years ago


----------



## tomwilson

evening coll,

i want some smaller birds like budgies, love birds and finches


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Arent they just COl used ot have two years ago


I've never had a Cockatiels as a pet, but always liked them. My friend has a lutino female tiel called Ed, who masturbates on her ladder all the time. Its sooo funny :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I am not too bad drained due to lack of sleep but will be fine tomorrow lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> evening coll,
> 
> i want some smaller birds like budgies, love birds and finches


Hey Tommy! Im not a big fan of Budgies myself. Finches are ok. But Lovebirds I could never have! I couldn't put up with their ear-splitting noise! Most people would say that is wierd coming from someone who has a Sun Conure in the house :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

LOL now that must be funny to watch I used to have a lutino female and a male pied both hand reared it was the female who learned to talk though lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I've never had a Cockatiels as a pet, but always liked them. My friend has a lutino female tiel called Ed, who masturbates on her ladder all the time. Its sooo funny :lol2:


:lol2:

how would you go about training a cockatiel col? getting him his bigger cage, he cant really free fly cos he bangs into windows, freaks out when you try catch him and the rats could grab him in here , prob be different if he was tamer


----------



## sammy1969

Think Indian ring necks are the worst for screeching lol my ears are still ringing from Bluey at Glyn's mum


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Tommy! Im not a big fan of Budgies myself. Finches are ok. But Lovebirds I could never have! I couldn't put up with their ear-splitting noise! Most people would say that is wierd coming from someone who has a Sun Conure in the house :lol2:


 does the sun conure look a bit like a love bird coz i thought you had some and maybe i've got a picture confused, i've never been bothered by their noise but then again i've never owned them but i know a few peiople who have, aunties, cusins grand parents and my freinds uni proff had one on his own, he bought him like that though apparently he wouldn't bond with anyother love birds, was very tame though


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> how would you go about training a cockatiel col? getting him his bigger cage, he cant really free fly cos he bangs into windows, freaks out when you try catch him and the rats could grab him in here , prob be different if he was tamer


It will be very hard if he is an older bird. First get him taking food from your fingers through the cage bars, then try to get him to do it with your hand in the cage, then see if he will place a foot on your finger to get the treat, then 2 feet, then try to bring your hand with him on it out of the cage. That is a rough guide, but works with some birds.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Think Indian ring necks are the worst for screeching lol my ears are still ringing from Bluey at Glyn's mum


Ring-Necks are also noisy buggars! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> does the sun conure look a bit like a love bird coz i thought you had some and maybe i've got a picture confused, i've never been bothered by their noise but then again i've never owned them but i know a few peiople who have, aunties, cusins grand parents and my freinds uni proff had one on his own, he bought him like that though apparently he wouldn't bond with anyother love birds, was very tame though


No, this is my Sun Conure, Jaffa.


----------



## sammy1969

NOisy is not the word for it lol I could quite easily wring her neck at times but wouldnt as she looks so beautiful


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> It will be very hard if he is an older bird. First get him taking food from your fingers through the cage bars, then try to get him to do it with your hand in the cage, then see if he will place a foot on your finger to get the treat, then 2 feet, then try to bring your hand with him on it out of the cage. That is a rough guide, but works with some birds.


he is about two , we got him when he was about 6 months , he was still in baby plumage
he takes food cautiously through the cage bars , he loves cornflakes. moving him into the new cage hopefully wont set him back too much 
he hisses at me when i cover him up for the night 
could he still learn to talk? he says things but not that audibly , he says my name kind of , and i think hes learning what you doing 
and he makes the noise at the end of the compare the meerkat ad


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No, this is my Sun Conure, Jaffa.
> 
> image


 oooo thats a pretty bird


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> No, this is my Sun Conure, Jaffa.
> 
> image


gorgeous :flrt: we had a peach fronted we rescued , he was ill though and died, had mega malformed feet when we got him


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> he is about two , we got him when he was about 6 months , he was still in baby plumage
> he takes food cautiously through the cage bars , he loves cornflakes. moving him into the new cage hopefully wont set him back too much
> he hisses at me when i cover him up for the night
> could he still learn to talk? he says things but not that audibly , he says my name kind of , and i think hes learning what you doing
> and he makes the noise at the end of the compare the meerkat ad


Yes, he could still start talking more audibly. There was a TV programme a few years ago about intelligent animals & there was a Cockatiel on it who had learnt to sew!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> oooo thats a pretty bird


He is rather sexy isnt he? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> gorgeous :flrt: we had a peach fronted we rescued , he was ill though and died, had mega malformed feet when we got him


Peach-Fronted Conures are lovely. I like all the Conure species though, despite their noise levels.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, he could still start talking more audibly. There was a TV programme a few years ago about intelligent animals & there was a Cockatiel on it who had learnt to sew!


ooo it would be nice if he could talk  though if he cant its no biggy
i talk to him lol 
our first one could say gob s***e and B**** and he liked saying the first one twice...oh and he could combine them with "shut up" to make 
Shut up gob S**** :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> He is rather sexy isnt he? :mf_dribble:


Just a little bit i would say like his dad but people may get the wrong idea lmao


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Peach-Fronted Conures are lovely. I like all the Conure species though, despite their noise levels.


he wasnt that noisy , due to being poorly  poor lil jack


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Just a little bit i would say like his dad but people may get the wrong idea lmao


:gasp: :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> he wasnt that noisy , due to being poorly  poor lil jack


Aww. I rescued a little Black-Capped Conure from a pet shop a couple of years ago. He was tatty, had his wings severely clipped, was nervous & nippy due to being left without human attention for a long time, even though he was hand-reared. I got him looking much better, his wing feathers grew back & he started to trust us. Then suddenly, he died. He was a sweet bird, but I think his bad start had just taken its toll. 

Heres Cookie:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww. I rescued a little Black-Capped Conure from a pet shop a couple of years ago. He was tatty, had his wings severely clipped, was nervous & nippy due to being left without human attention for a long time, even though he was hand-reared. I got him looking much better, his wing feathers grew back & he started to trust us. Then suddenly, he died. He was a sweet bird, but I think his bad start had just taken its toll.
> 
> Heres Cookie:
> 
> image


awww poor cookie


----------



## sammy1969

AWWWW cute at leas the had a good end to his life Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> AWWWW cute at leas the had a good end to his life Col


True! I would like to think he had a good few months with us. Bless him, the litttle contankerious git hehe


----------



## sammy1969

I am sure he did Col and i bet he loved it too


----------



## _jake_

Anyone still up? I cant sleep, it is absoloutley boiling hot in my bedroom, have no fan either!! I've watched two films already  I'm sweating like a pig!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey Jake. Its roasting here too.


----------



## sammy1969

AWW not good jake I think myself COl and Tom are still here


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> AWW not good jake I think myself COl and Tom are still here


 indeed i'm still about


----------



## _jake_

Ahhh what makes it worse knowone is on MSN, this is poverty this is! :lol2: Damn it is sooooooo hot. Even Roxy is drinking my orange squash haha


----------



## sammy1969

LOL did oyu not add me to oyur msn the other night then Jake as i didn put up my addy as i am on there too


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> AWW not good jake I think myself COl and Tom are still here


Whats the COL all about Sammy? Am I that important as to earn capital letters? :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

LOL no just forgot to take my finger off the shift button lol I am on auto pilot but cant get my brain to shut off completely so I am making little slips but I do think oyu deserve them now and then just to show how special you are


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> LOL no just forgot to take my finger off the shift button lol I am on auto pilot but cant get my brain to shut off completely so I am making little slips but I do think oyu deserve them now and then just to show how special you are


Aww Sammy! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

YW hun See i know how to creep very well lol and i do pick your brain lots


----------



## tomwilson

night night guys


----------



## _jake_

must of forgot to add you Sammy! Add me


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> YW hun See i know how to creep very well lol and i do pick your brain lots


I don't mind people picking my brains, it helps to keep them going! Did you manage to sort anything out with your brother's budgies?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night night guys


Goodnight Tom : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

NIght Tom 
Added you Jake
No no tyet but still working on it Col and have fingers crossed went ot see him today and he was still depressed overit and I wanted ot bring him home wiht me


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> NIght Tom
> Added you Jake
> No no tyet but still working on it Col and have fingers crossed went ot see him today and he was still depressed overit and I wanted ot bring him home wiht me


Poor guy.


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i havent seen him this low for a while but hopefully things will look up for him soon Why do oyu have to be so far away just seen your ad for the tank as looking for something and your tank would of done nicely


----------



## sammy1969

TIme for me to head to bed night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah i havent seen him this low for a while but hopefully things will look up for him soon Why do oyu have to be so far away just seen your ad for the tank as looking for something and your tank would of done nicely


Typical eh! 

Goodnight Sam, Im going to head off now too. x


----------



## Alex

I win!


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone .


----------



## izzey

Morning Everyone


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

This thread is getting weirder and weirder! :crazy: Nobody on all day and then about 8 pages in the middle of the night! :lol2:

Cilla, I'm so pleased you found that naughty mouse!

I woke up this morning, sat up in bed and fell over! :gasp: Think I've got a bit of labrynthitis again. Just feel slightly disoriented and if I turn too quickly I feel like I'm gonna fall! Bloody annoying cos I've got a lot of sorting to do today. :roll:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Cilla, I'm so pleased you found that naughty mouse!


Me too! Yesterday was so horrible. But today is really looking up.

I am still upset about the rats. I am glad the two girls are alive and well and are going to be fine. I really wanted a blue girl and that's the whole reason I got them from where I did. So it's a bit of a bummer, really.

But I am grateful for everyone still :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Me too! Yesterday was so horrible. But today is really looking up.
> 
> I am still upset about the rats. I am glad the two girls are alive and well and are going to be fine. I really wanted a blue girl and that's the whole reason I got them from where I did. So it's a bit of a bummer, really.
> 
> But I am grateful for everyone still :flrt:


awww you could still get a blue girl in time hun *hug*


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww you could still get a blue girl in time hun *hug*


Yeah, I know. I guess we'll see in time.


----------



## feorag

Jaime's right - you can still get a blue girl. I wanted a blue and I wanted dumbos, and I bought two top eared agoutis! :roll: But now I've got what I wanted, so you can too. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

i see the troll has made another thread lol


----------



## Cillah

Hopefully in the future. Will ask Jen to let me know if the rescue gets any blue babies in. 

I forgot to say.. Jen showed me all of her mice she got on Sunday. I am so in love with Dutch mice. I even love their tiny little ears. I could just eat them up!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Hopefully in the future. Will ask Jen to let me know if the rescue gets any blue babies in.


is it british blue or russian blue you want or arent you bothered?  the breeder i got dylan and his siblings off is only in liverpool  not sure if she still breeds though


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> is it british blue or russian blue you want or arent you bothered?  the breeder i got dylan and his siblings off is only in liverpool  not sure if she still breeds though


I'm not bothered either way. But I don't want one anytime soon at all! I want to get my two girls back and have them big and healthy and happily living with my two girls first. .

Then I might look for two other girls.. But not until then. Unless the perfect opportunity comes up.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I'm not bothered either way. But I don't want one anytime soon at all! I want to get my two girls back and have them big and healthy and happily living with my two girls first. .
> 
> Then I might look for two other girls.. But not until then. Unless the perfect opportunity comes up.


understandable hun


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> understandable hun


Plus I just got my naughty mouse back and she's taking up a lot of time as she now goes everywhere I do. :lol2:.

And another mouse of mine might be pregnant. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Plus I just got my naughty mouse back and she's taking up a lot of time as she now goes everywhere I do. :lol2:.
> 
> And another mouse of mine might be pregnant. :2thumb:


oooo mouse babies :2thumb: what colour are mum and dad

well theres no hurry hun , if you want to just let me know when your ready and i can put you in contact with her


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> oooo mouse babies :2thumb: what colour are mum and dad
> 
> well theres no hurry hun , if you want to just let me know when your ready and i can put you in contact with her


Thanks .

Mum is a chocolate self and Dad is a satin black eyed white. . Mum is the most placid amazing mouse I've ever known. .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Thanks .
> 
> Mum is a chocolate self and Dad is a satin black eyed white. . Mum is the most placid amazing mouse I've ever known. .


awww cant wait to see baby pics :2thumb:
i had a chocolate broken , she was evil though :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww cant wait to see baby pics :2thumb:
> i had a chocolate broken , she was evil though :lol2:


I use this girl to keep my little uns company that are too small to stay in a cage. She just finds them and cuddles up with them. It's so cute.

All she does is sleep. I never really see her. I've seen her run on the wheel twice though. Both this month. The first time I saw her do it I almost had a heart attack! 

This is my Fudge girl..


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I use this girl to keep my little uns company that are too small to stay in a cage. She just finds them and cuddles up with them. It's so cute.
> 
> All she does is sleep. I never really see her. I've seen her run on the wheel twice though. Both this month. The first time I saw her do it I almost had a heart attack!
> 
> This is my Fudge girl..
> 
> image


:flrt: so cute 
think ive got a few mice pics in my folders on here, not really paid my rfuk albums much attention tbh


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> :flrt: so cute
> think ive got a few mice pics in my folders on here, not really paid my rfuk albums much attention tbh


I use my RFUK folder for quick uploads of my animal pictures. It comes in handy. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I use my RFUK folder for quick uploads of my animal pictures. It comes in handy. :lol2:


im gonna have to update them lol 

well ive got tonnes to do today so best be off


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, guys!! 

Cilla, your girls are still doing well today!  They even ate a bit of the sardines I gave them from last night.

I use FB as my picture storing place...


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, guys!!
> 
> Cilla, your girls are still doing well today!  They even ate a bit of the sardines I gave them from last night.
> 
> I use FB as my picture storing place...


hey jen  
waiting til my mum gets back , i want some dinner before i get cracking...hope she wont be long
cant wait til the cage gets here


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i see the troll has made another thread lol


Ooh!! I thought they'd given up and gone!



Amalthea said:


> Cilla, your girls are still doing well today!  They even ate a bit of the sardines I gave them from last night.


I'm sure they'll be fine and will really put a spurt on now!

I'm off to find the troll thread! :lol2:


----------



## pippainnit

Aw, I've had a sad morning. I took Willit for his booster to the vet's and there was an old lady there with her Westie who was about to be put to sleep. Honestly, I'm bad enough if I see something like this on the tele' let alone in person and I felt so helpless. She was telling me how long she'd had her but that in the last week they'd discovered that the dog (who was seventeen!) had gone completely blind and she didn't feel she had any quality of life any more. 

On a more positive note, Willit was excellently behaved, had a thorough examination and is now weighing in at 52 kilos. However a rather embarrassing point was when I asked the vet to check his front left paw as I thought he'd cut it but he wouldn't let me check it - turns out it was a lump of red bubble gum :|


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ooh!! I thought they'd given up and gone!
> 
> I'm sure they'll be fine and will really put a spurt on now!
> 
> I'm off to find the troll thread! :lol2:


lol asking what breed of cat to get 


pippainnit said:


> Aw, I've had a sad morning. I took Willit for his booster to the vet's and there was an old lady there with her Westie who was about to be put to sleep. Honestly, I'm bad enough if I see something like this on the tele' let alone in person and I felt so helpless. She was telling me how long she'd had her but that in the last week they'd discovered that the dog (who was seventeen!) had gone completely blind and she didn't feel she had any quality of life any more.
> 
> On a more positive note, Willit was excellently behaved, had a thorough examination and is now weighing in at 52 kilos. However a rather embarrassing point was when I asked the vet to check his front left paw as I thought he'd cut it but he wouldn't let me check it - turns out it was a lump of red bubble gum :|


awwww


----------



## feorag

pippainnit said:


> Aw, I've had a sad morning. I took Willit for his booster to the vet's and there was an old lady there with her Westie who was about to be put to sleep. Honestly, I'm bad enough if I see something like this on the tele' let alone in person and I felt so helpless. She was telling me how long she'd had her but that in the last week they'd discovered that the dog (who was seventeen!) had gone completely blind and she didn't feel she had any quality of life any more.
> 
> On a more positive note, Willit was excellently behaved, had a thorough examination and is now weighing in at 52 kilos. However a rather embarrassing point was when I asked the vet to check his front left paw as I thought he'd cut it but he wouldn't let me check it - turns out it was a lump of red bubble gum :|


Oh dear - good and bad in the same visit! I know what you mean I'd have been upset listening to that story too!

But I did lol at the bubble gum!!!



ami_j said:


> lol asking what breed of cat to get
> 
> awwww


:gasp: I've just found it and I bloody answered it cos I didn't realise it was her/him/it!!! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh dear - good and bad in the same visit! I know what you mean I'd have been upset listening to that story too!
> 
> But I did lol at the bubble gum!!!
> 
> :gasp: I've just found it and I bloody answered it cos I didn't realise it was her/him/it!!! :roll:


i thought you had :lol2:
edit- just given her one of "you are a troll here is nonsense" answers


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, guys!!
> 
> Cilla, your girls are still doing well today!  They even ate a bit of the sardines I gave them from last night.
> 
> I use FB as my picture storing place...


I am so glad . Today is a good day then! I have my little naughty mouse back and the black hooded girl out but she won't come out of hiding :0.

Should I keep her out anyway or put her back if she's scared? .


----------



## tomwilson

:lol2: i just put my comment up http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/553743-kitten-question.html#post6704880


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I am so glad . Today is a good day then! I have my little naughty mouse back and the black hooded girl out but she won't come out of hiding :0.
> 
> Should I keep her out anyway or put her back if she's scared? .


 
Try and get both girls out..... I'd let them explore somewhere that they can't get into anything dangerous and can't "disappear".... your critter room is probably fine  And just let them explore while you sit quietly with tasty treats. Bring a book


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Try and get both girls out..... I'd let them explore somewhere that they can't get into anything dangerous and can't "disappear".... your critter room is probably fine  And just let them explore while you sit quietly with tasty treats. Bring a book


I put her back because she was pretty scared and I will get them both out tonight when they're most active .

I know you reached in and just pulled them out but I am still unsure about it. Just need to bite the bullet :0


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, but once you feel more confident with them, it'll be no problem  Just try not to startle them when you reach in. Let them know you're there and even let them sniff ya. Then just pick them up


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> My company specialies in bringing expensive pedigreee kittens down to a more reasonable price for the 'lower class'. We have a wonderful selection of different breeds you can choose from. There is also a choice of the colour stand you would like so will go great with your fire place! (IF you can afford one) They are very cuddly depending on which thickness stuffing you would like ( X = £3 XX = £4 XXX = £5) and some will even sleep in bed with you once they get used to your scent. They also dont require any feeding or watering. Their anus is also sowed so dont worry about any smelly litter box in your dirty house! You can get all this for a bargain price of only £99.98!! inc P&P. Call now on 0299-KISS-MY-ARSE and quote discount RFUKTROLL for a 10% discount!:2thumb:


:rotfl::no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Hmmmm... Lookee what I found while looking for a pinny gig...

Preloved | woodlands animal sanctuary(lancs) other in Skelmersdale, Lancs, UK

Does your rescue have any girlie available at the moment, Shell?


----------



## RhianB87

I need a bit of advice from all you clever cat people.

How do I cut a very old, very grumpy cats claws.
I have tried everything I can think of but maybe someone has some great idea of how to do it. 
I dont really want to have to resort to the vets as he gets very stressed and already has a dodgy heart.


----------



## Amalthea

Wrap him in a blanket and take one foot out at a time?


----------



## _jake_

Amalthea said:


> :rotfl::no1:


I feel so proud!!:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I feel so proud!!:gasp:


 genius jake :notworthy:

i think my comment was wasted by the look of it


----------



## _jake_

Lmao! It just came to my head and I was like yeah, this is kind of funny! :lol:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, but once you feel more confident with them, it'll be no problem  Just try not to startle them when you reach in. Let them know you're there and even let them sniff ya. Then just pick them up


Yeah. I've never had that problem before. I guess it's just because I got them as adults and am still getting to know them.. As opposed to getting them as babies. But we're all getting there


----------



## feorag

FallenAngel said:


> How do I cut a very old, very grumpy cats claws.
> I have tried everything I can think of but maybe someone has some great idea of how to do it.
> I dont really want to have to resort to the vets as he gets very stressed and already has a dodgy heart.


The technique that I've found works for me is I sit down with the cat on my knee with its back into my stomach and it lying on it back/bum with all four legs in the air. I use normal nail clippers and I take one paw in my hand at a time, push the nail out with a finger tip and clip off the end. As you say you know about the quick and fortunately in cat claws it's easy to see cos their nails are pale coloured. 

Because your cat is older and grumpier, this technique might not work and so, when when asked by friends with older cats that aren't used to this, I usually just wait until they're dozing and try to clip off a few at a time - if they object and try to scratch I stop and wait until they've settled again and then do a few more.

My cousin in Edinburgh had a Burmese who wouldn't let them clip his claws - he would fight tooth and nail to stop them. So whenever I was visiting I used that technique. I'd wait until he was asleep in front of the fire, lie on the floor beside him, stroke him gently, to lull him into a sense of false security, then gently lift a foot and start clipping. Sometimes I could get 3 or 4 done, sometimes not, then he would have a go at me, so i'd just leave him to settle and start again.

It's time consuming when you've got 20 nails to do, but better than stressing them by a trip to the vets.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> The technique that I've found works for me is I sit down with the cat on my knee with its back into my stomach and it lying on it back/bum with all four legs in the air. I use normal nail clippers and I take one paw in my hand at a time, push the nail out with a finger tip and clip off the end. As you say you know about the quick and fortunately in cat claws it's easy to see cos their nails are pale coloured.
> 
> Because your cat is older and grumpier, this technique might not work and so, when when asked by friends with older cats that aren't used to this, I usually just wait until they're dozing and try to clip off a few at a time - if they object and try to scratch I stop and wait until they've settled again and then do a few more.
> 
> My cousin in Edinburgh had a Burmese who wouldn't let them clip his claws - he would fight tooth and nail to stop them. So whenever I was visiting I used that technique. I'd wait until he was asleep in front of the fire, lie on the floor beside him, stroke him gently, to lull him into a sense of false security, then gently lift a foot and start clipping. Sometimes I could get 3 or 4 done, sometimes not, then he would have a go at me, so i'd just leave him to settle and start again.
> 
> *It's time consuming when you've got 20 nails to do, but better than stressing them by a trip to the vets*.


 
18 :whistling2:

This is what we used to do with Chester.... he purred through the whole thing, cuz he liked having his feet rubbed when he was sleeping. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

True!! I just multiplied 5 by 4 - you realised, totally forgetting only 4 on the back feet! :roll:

Been a long day and I'm still a bit dizzy.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone Had to love the troll thread yet again especially Jakes response that is truly a classic lmao. Had to explain to Glyn why everyone was one her case so just showed him some of the other stupidly ridiculous threads they had started. 

When it comes to clipping my grumpy bums claws i tend to wrap in a thick towel and take one foot out at a time and I also use just normal nail clippers as i find them easier than pet ones.

Glad you are feeling better today Cilla everything will end up going well I am sure of it the little ones will be back with you soon healthy and happy. ~On the handling note I used to terrified of hurting my rats when i had them as they were very skittish at first and acted very scared so I can sympathise completely the way I got over both my concerns and theirs I used to sit on the floor with the cage beside me in the critter room and then sit wiht my hand in the cage so the rats got used to me being in there and become more confident when they were happy to sit on my hand i would slowly get closer to the door and then through it and so on It did take quite a while but was worth it as in the end i used to have them go everywhere with me including shopping on one occasion when i forgot Gracewing was curled up asleep in my cardigan hood. Was funny to see peoples reaction at a cream hooded face coming up over the edge of the hood whilst i was picking up groceries


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> True!! I just multiplied 5 by 4 - you realised, totally forgetting only 4 on the back feet! :roll:
> 
> Been a long day and I'm still a bit dizzy.


 
I gathered :lol2:

Try to take it easy today, Eileen....


----------



## Shell195

Hello you lot, just been catching up and making sure Conner has everything before he goes home.


----------



## sammy1969

hi Shell


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Lmao! It just came to my head and I was like yeah, this is kind of funny! :lol:


lol jake was hilarious 


the bargain is here  OMG ITS SO AWESOME


----------



## Shell195

God Im getting old, I fell asleep:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

NO your not Shell you are just tuckered out where you are always on the go


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> NO your not Shell you are just tuckered out where you are always on the go


:lol2:
Just looked at the troll thread, why is she saying she will pay £100 for a kitten when she lives in Florida:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:
> Just looked at the troll thread, why is she saying she will pay £100 for a kitten when she lives in Florida:whistling2:


lol did you see my post before yours


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Try to take it easy today, Eileen....


I have been, more or less - Anne arrived at 2:00 and never shut up until she left - we were at the front door over half an hour when she was going cos she still wouldn't stop talking! :roll: I had to ask her twice to let me finish cos I was having to repeat everything twice cos she was interrupting me that much! :lol2:

I love her to bits and couldn't imagine my life without her in it, but there are times when I could really :bash: her!! :lol2:

I'm really worried I feel the same when I wake up tomorrow morning cos I'm going to have to leave here at 9:00 dizzy or not!!

And she's had labrynthitis for the last 3 years or more, aggravated by her blood pressure (no wonder she's got blood pressure problems, she's so hyper!) and she's been having dizzy spell since she got back from Turkey last week, so we're gonna be a right pair tomorrow! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I have been, more or less - Anne arrived at 2:00 and never shut up until she left - we were at the front door over half an hour when she was going cos she still wouldn't stop talking! :roll: I had to ask her twice to let me finish cos I was having to repeat everything twice cos she was interrupting me that much! :lol2:
> 
> I love her to bits and couldn't imagine my life without her in it, but there are times when I could really :bash: her!! :lol2:
> 
> I'm really worried I feel the same when I wake up tomorrow morning cos I'm going to have to leave here at 9:00 dizzy or not!!
> 
> And she's had labrynthitis for the last 3 years or more, aggravated by her blood pressure (no wonder she's got blood pressure problems, she's so hyper!) and she's been having dizzy spell since she got back from Turkey last week, so we're gonna be a right pair tomorrow! :lol2:


 

I dont envy you that, what are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## _jake_

The comic genious has arrived in the building


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Jake


----------



## _jake_

How are you Sammy?


----------



## sammy1969

I'm good thanx and you


----------



## _jake_

Yeeeaaaaah im guud


----------



## Amalthea

Somebody Iknow has contacted me asking for help.... Basically, she's got two (maybe three) neglected cats coming to hers tomorrow and she's not allowed pets. She's in the Manchester (Wythenshawe) area. Anybody know where might take them (I'm pretty sure she doesn't drive, either, so they'd need to be collected).


----------



## ami_j

LOVE my bargain
think neo likes it a bit too


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Somebody Iknow has contacted me asking for help.... Basically, she's got two (maybe three) neglected cats coming to hers tomorrow and she's not allowed pets. She's in the Manchester (Wythenshawe) area. Anybody know where might take them (I'm pretty sure she doesn't drive, either, so they'd need to be collected).


 

I wish we could help but every single pen is full:bash: Most shelters seem to be in the same position since the RSPCA changed their policy:bash: Rehoming is really slow and even our kittens are going out fully vaccinated as there arent many homes about at the minute
Get them to try the ones listed here 
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Manchester & Lancashire


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> LOVE my bargain
> think neo likes it a bit too
> 
> image
> image
> image


He looks very happy Jaimi


----------



## Amalthea

What a happy bird!!

I'll pass that link on, Shell


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> He looks very happy Jaimi





Amalthea said:


> What a happy bird!!
> 
> I'll pass that link on, Shell


he wasnt happy when we had to catch him to move him :lol2:
hes fairly quiet tonight , hes working it out , hes had a little explore


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> he wasnt happy when we had to catch him to move him :lol2:
> hes fairly quiet tonight , hes working it out , hes had a little explore


 

Bless the lil tweetie,cockatiels are so cute:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bless the lil tweetie,cockatiels are so cute:flrt:


and noisy and messy :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I have just done my online order for asda and it is going to cost me over £200 I cant beleive I have spent so much


----------



## Shell195

At 11.30 last night Steves mobile rang and a dodgy asian voice started to ramble on, I kept saying I couldnt understand him so he kept on an on then when I said yet again I cant understand you he said "I like spanking can I come and spank you":gasp: PMSL:roll2:


----------



## _jake_

So are females..... but I'm not complaining :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Females are what exactly Jake lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I have just done my online order for asda and it is going to cost me over £200 I cant beleive I have spent so much


 
Money goes nowhere anymore, when I nip to Asda for a few bits it never comes to less than £40:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

We try to NOT to go to asda too often because of that.....


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I have just done my online order for asda and it is going to cost me over £200 I cant beleive I have spent so much


whoah :C


Shell195 said:


> At 11.30 last night Steves mobile rang and a dodgy asian voice started to ramble on, I kept saying I couldnt understand him so he kept on an on then when I said yet again I cant understand you he said "I like spanking can I come and spank you":gasp: PMSL:roll2:


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


_jake_ said:


> So are females..... but I'm not complaining :whistling2:


lol what?
your into alex anyway


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> Females are what exactly Jake lol





ami_j said:


> and noisy and messy :lol2:


Then I replied 'so are females, but I'm not complaining:whistling2:'

:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Why would anyone bother ringing a random number to say that:lol2: I thought I had heard wrong so I said "pardon" so he repeated it again LMAO


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> whoah :C
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> lol what?
> your into alex anyway


Alex is my special little man!  Well, in all honesty...... He isn't that little:whistling2: *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Why would anyone bother ringing a random number to say that:lol2: I thought I had heard wrong so I said "pardon" so he repeated it again LMAO


HAHAHAHAHAHA thats funny i think i would of died laughin


_jake_ said:


> Alex is my special little man!  Well, in all honesty...... He isn't that little:whistling2: *wink wink nudge nudge*


tmi


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA thats funny i think i would of died laughin
> 
> tmi


 
I nearly did:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I nearly did:lol2:


we got called once asking for a taxi...im like um wut?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I dont envy you that, what are you doing tomorrow?


Doing a car boot sale. My loft is full of car boot stuff, most of which was left from the last one Jane and I did over a year ago. barry refused point blank to put more up there, cos he said it was taking over the whole loft and there was no more room.

Linden suggested I try face painting at this huge car boot sale at corbridge (up the Tyne Valley) and asked the organisers if it would be OK. I'm not convinced it'll be worth doing, but I didn't want to hurt Linden's feelings by saying that I didn't think it would work, so I thoughtif I took along all this car boot stuff out of the loft, that would please Barry and if the face painting doesn't get me any money, at least the car boot might.



Shell195 said:


> At 11.30 last night Steves mobile rang and a dodgy asian voice started to ramble on, I kept saying I couldnt understand him so he kept on an on then when I said yet again I cant understand you he said "I like spanking can I come and spank you":gasp: PMSL:roll2:


And of course you said yes? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Doing a car boot sale. My loft is full of car boot stuff, most of which was left from the last one Jane and I did over a year ago. barry refused point blank to put more up there, cos he said it was taking over the whole loft and there was no more room.
> 
> Linden suggested I try face painting at this huge car boot sale at corbridge (up the Tyne Valley) and asked the organisers if it would be OK. I'm not convinced it'll be worth doing, but I didn't want to hurt Linden's feelings by saying that I didn't think it would work, so I thoughtif I took along all this car boot stuff out of the loft, that would please Barry and if the face painting doesn't get me any money, at least the car boot might.
> 
> 
> I remember now:lol2:
> 
> And of course you said yes? :whistling2: :lol2:


I actually said "that sounds nice I would like that, goodbye":lol2:


----------



## feorag

Many years ago I got one and he said "how would you like to suck my cock" :gasp:

I just said "sorry not interested in anything under 12 inches and put the phone down! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I will have oyu know Jake we females are not all noisy and messy some are just one or the other lol

I couldnt beleive it had come to so much although when i consider that it had pet food and most of what i will need for the next month it doesnt work out so bad but I know i will have to do an iceland shop too as there is no frozen on itother than a few tasty desserts

I thought I had some weird phone calls lol


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Many years ago I got one and he said "how would you like to suck my cock" :gasp:
> 
> I just said "sorry not interested in anything under 12 inches and put the phone down! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just emailed Ruby, Ians daughter as Im actually quite worried about him now


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Many years ago I got one and he said "how would you like to suck my cock" :gasp:
> 
> I just said "sorry not interested in anything under 12 inches and put the phone down! :lol2:


 
:lol2: Love it


----------



## _jake_

What rude people you are! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

He has been offline for at least three weeks now hasnt he and thats not like him


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> He has been offline for at least three weeks now hasnt he and thats not like him


its not


----------



## sammy1969

Us lovely ladies rude never lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> He has been offline for at least three weeks now hasnt he and thats not like him


 
I have said that all the catchat ladies are worried about him so I dont sound like some kind of mad stalker:blush:


----------



## _jake_

Your not an stalker?


----------



## Shell195

Jake as you grow up you will realise that us ladies arent always rude but we are always right:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol but she may think we all are


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Jake as you grow up you will realise that us ladies arent always rude but we are always right:2thumb:


Oh you are so right Shell lmao


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Love the phone calls!! We used to get calls every year for the Jesus of Nasereth amphitheater play that was done down the road from us. A radio station always advertised the phone number as 848-4411 when it was actually 848-3411. So we got free tickets every year. And although we weren't religious, it was an amazing performance and definitely worth it! :lol2:

Just had Cilla's girls licking yogurt off my fingers 

Let us know if you hear anything about Ian, Shell.... I hate to think he's still on the side of the motorway on the way here...


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Alex is my special little man!  Well, in all honesty...... He isn't that little:whistling2: *wink wink nudge nudge*


 :flrt: He's right.


----------



## _jake_

Not that big... dont get big headed.


----------



## Amalthea

Some pics I thought you guys would like


----------



## _jake_

Is that cat grass? What does it actually do? lol


----------



## Amalthea

Yup, it is.... I dunno what it does, but the cats like it!! *lol* I have to limit how much Kallie eats, though, cuz she'll eat and eat and eat til she's sick.


----------



## _jake_

I saw that stuff in a shop.... didnt buy it in the end!!


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> He has been offline for at least three weeks now hasnt he and thats not like him


Not since Jen's party when he broke down. Hope he's OK! :sad:



Amalthea said:


> Yup, it is.... I dunno what it does, but the cats like it!! *lol* I have to limit how much Kallie eats, though, cuz she'll eat and eat and eat til she's sick.


But that's the purpose of it, surely? They eat it because it's coarse and they can't digest it, so they have to sick it up and it helps them to sick up anything else that they want rid of in there.

Just been watching the news and there've been 2 young lads found hanged in the woods about 7-10 minutes walk from us at 9:00 this morning! :gasp: I often walk that way with Skye when I'm doing a big 'street' walk! Glad I didn't this morning, although then again no danger of me being out there at 9:00, especially not this dizzy morning!


----------



## Amalthea

I have no idea if that's what it's for, Eileen *lol* You're the expert  She usually is sick when I give them the grass.... But she's the only one.

Dear lord!!! How terrible  Do they think it was suicide or...... ??


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Love the phone calls!! We used to get calls every year for the Jesus of Nasereth amphitheater play that was done down the road from us. A radio station always advertised the phone number as 848-4411 when it was actually 848-3411. So we got free tickets every year. And although we weren't religious, it was an amazing performance and definitely worth it! :lol2:
> 
> Just had Cilla's girls licking yogurt off my fingers
> 
> Let us know if you hear anything about Ian, Shell.... I hate to think he's still on the side of the motorway on the way here...


wooo good progress jen 
LOL still watin for the AA


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Some pics I thought you guys would like
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwwww
and eeeeee peri 
shame your not nearer jen , my mate is just in donny and she could help you pick a friend and bond them  


feorag said:


> Not since Jen's party when he broke down. Hope he's OK! :sad:
> 
> But that's the purpose of it, surely? They eat it because it's coarse and they can't digest it, so they have to sick it up and it helps them to sick up anything else that they want rid of in there.
> 
> Just been watching the news and there've been 2 young lads found hanged in the woods about 7-10 minutes walk from us at 9:00 this morning! :gasp: I often walk that way with Skye when I'm doing a big 'street' walk! Glad I didn't this morning, although then again no danger of me being out there at 9:00, especially not this dizzy morning!


oh god :C


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I have no idea if that's what it's for, Eileen *lol* You're the expert  She usually is sick when I give them the grass.... But she's the only one.
> 
> Dear lord!!! How terrible  Do they think it was suicide or...... ??


Well that's why they eat grass (same as dogs). If they have an upset tummy or difficulty with their digestion, then the grass helps them to sick it up.

Think it comes from the wild when they would eat little critters like mice and not be able to digest all of it (fur for instance), so they would start the digestive process and then eat grass and it would help them to expel the undigestible parts of the critter they'd just eaten.

Nowadays they don't eat critters (well certainly not housecats), but they do ingest a lot of hair when grooming and if that forms a 'lump' in their stomach then eating undigestible grass helps them to bring it up. Maybe Kallie has more problems with hair and stomach upsets than the other 2?

As far as the 2 lads are concerned the police said they weren't looking for anyone else, so I guess they're thinking suicide???

I just thought "thank goodness" it wasn't a school day cos that wood is barely 2 minutes from a primary school and lots of parents cut through there from other estates! :gasp:

Anyway I'm off to bed now, early start tomorrow and then childy minding on Thursday *and Friday* of this week, so no 'lie ins' until Saturday! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I spoke to a breeder today who has one baby girl available (sheltie x short haired), but Gary brought up a good point... Would it be a good idea to get a single baby and then if Peri is quite old and she passes away, we'd have the same problem.... So if it's a baby, it really should be TWO babies (I added that last part, of course).


----------



## Amalthea

Kallie does have the loosest fur... So maybe that's right. She is the most likely one to have coughed up a hairball.

Nighty night, Eileen!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> So if it's a baby, it really should be TWO babies (I added that last part, of course).


:lol2: Of course!

G'night!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Many years ago I got one and he said "how would you like to suck my cock" :gasp:
> 
> I just said "sorry not interested in anything under 12 inches and put the phone down! :lol2:


my mum got one like that, she said she was an on call midwife and that he was breaking the law and endangering peoples safety, and that she would record the number and inform the police,
your's was funnier but my mums was true:lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Jake as you grow up you will realise that us ladies arent always rude but we are always right:2thumb:


even when they are wrong, or disagree with other women jake:whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> I have no idea if that's what it's for, Eileen *lol* You're the expert  She usually is sick when I give them the grass.... But she's the only one.


yeah thats what its for its for, outdoor cats eat plant matter to help bring up fur balls, so that stuff is to provide safe plant matter to indoor cats to help them bring up the nasties lurking inside them


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> my mum got one like that, she said she was an on call midwife and that he was breaking the law and endangering peoples safety, and that she would record the number and inform the police,
> your's was funnier but my mums was true:lol2:


How do you know mine wasn't?? :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> I spoke to a breeder today who has one baby girl available (sheltie x short haired), but Gary brought up a good point... Would it be a good idea to get a single baby and then if Peri is quite old and she passes away, we'd have the same problem.... So if it's a baby, it really should be TWO babies (I added that last part, of course).


Nicely done Jen lol do yu now how old Peri is as they do live quite a few years 
Night Eileen


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> How do you know mine wasn't?? :whistling2:


 lol i meant she was telling the truth about the response and that it was no joke or empty threat, but i supose yours could also be like that :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well that's why they eat grass (same as dogs). If they have an upset tummy or difficulty with their digestion, then the grass helps them to sick it up.
> 
> Think it comes from the wild when they would eat little critters like mice and not be able to digest all of it (fur for instance), so they would start the digestive process and then eat grass and it would help them to expel the undigestible parts of the critter they'd just eaten.
> 
> Nowadays they don't eat critters (well certainly not housecats), but they do ingest a lot of hair when grooming and if that forms a 'lump' in their stomach then eating undigestible grass helps them to bring it up. Maybe Kallie has more problems with hair and stomach upsets than the other 2?
> 
> As far as the 2 lads are concerned the police said they weren't looking for anyone else, so I guess they're thinking suicide???
> 
> I just thought "thank goodness" it wasn't a school day cos that wood is barely 2 minutes from a primary school and lots of parents cut through there from other estates! :gasp:
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed now, early start tomorrow and then childy minding on Thursday *and Friday* of this week, so no 'lie ins' until Saturday! :gasp:


night eileen



Amalthea said:


> I spoke to a breeder today who has one baby girl available (sheltie x short haired), but Gary brought up a good point... Would it be a good idea to get a single baby and then if Peri is quite old and she passes away, we'd have the same problem.... So if it's a baby, it really should be TWO babies (I added that last part, of course).


definately 
sweet and sour? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well that's why they eat grass (same as dogs). If they have an upset tummy or difficulty with their digestion, then the grass helps them to sick it up.
> 
> Think it comes from the wild when they would eat little critters like mice and not be able to digest all of it (fur for instance), so they would start the digestive process and then eat grass and it would help them to expel the undigestible parts of the critter they'd just eaten.
> 
> Nowadays they don't eat critters (well certainly not housecats), but they do ingest a lot of hair when grooming and if that forms a 'lump' in their stomach then eating undigestible grass helps them to bring it up. Maybe Kallie has more problems with hair and stomach upsets than the other 2?
> 
> As far as the 2 lads are concerned the police said they weren't looking for anyone else, so I guess they're thinking suicide???
> 
> I just thought "thank goodness" it wasn't a school day cos that wood is barely 2 minutes from a primary school and lots of parents cut through there from other estates! :gasp:
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed now, early start tomorrow and then childy minding on Thursday *and Friday* of this week, so no 'lie ins' until Saturday! :gasp:


 


Totally agree about the grass:2thumb:

Thats awful about the 2 lads


----------



## Amalthea

No idea how old Peri is..... She doesn't SEEM old, but I don't really have any experience with guinea pigs, except babies that were in the various pet shops I worked in.


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh right not sure if ther eis a way to find out but i do know that those i used to keep lived to be 10 and over and i know oyu will spoil her rotten so oyu should hav e her for a good few years


----------



## tomwilson

i had one guine pig when i was about 5, but we didn't have her too long, so i have pretty much no experience, i want to get some in the furture though


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh right not sure if ther eis a way to find out but i do know that those i used to keep lived to be 10 and over and i know oyu will spoil her rotten so oyu should hav e her for a good few years


yeah the average is about 6-8 years i think


----------



## Amalthea

I think she's gonna be here a while 

Anyways... I'm off to bed. Nighty night  xx


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I think she's gonna be here a while
> 
> Anyways... I'm off to bed. Nighty night  xx


 night jen


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I think she's gonna be here a while
> 
> Anyways... I'm off to bed. Nighty night  xx


night jen


----------



## sammy1969

I think the average is about 8 Jaimi but mine were just old lol 
Night jen sleep well


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I think the average is about 8 Jaimi but mine were just old lol
> Night jen sleep well


 
i sent mine to live with my breeder friend , two of her friends died just randomly , its cos they hide whats wrong with them


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys,
The last few days I've been having fun making prank phone calls to people & asking them if they want to put things in their mouths or to spank me. It is good fun! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

And I told you call back after 2am!!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys,
> The last few days I've been having fun making prank phone calls to people & asking them if they want to put things in their mouths or to spank me. It is good fun! :2thumb:


LOL

col a few pages back theres pics of the cage and neo


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys,
> The last few days I've been having fun making prank phone calls to people & asking them if they want to put things in their mouths or to spank me. It is good fun! :2thumb:


 

I didnt know you were asian Colin:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

So where is mine COl lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> And I told you call back after 2am!!!


Oh yes, sorry jake, will call you again later! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> LOL
> 
> col a few pages back theres pics of the cage and neo


I saw hun, he is a very pretty Tiel. And that cage is cool! :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I didnt know you were asian Colin:whistling2:


Im pretty good at accents Shell! "Would you be liking a spanking now please pretty laydee?" : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> So where is mine COl lol


Again with the COL! :lol2:

I just havent got round to your number yet, its near the bottom of my list. Don't worry, you'll get it.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I saw hun, he is a very pretty Tiel. And that cage is cool! :no1:


ty  his dad was practically neon on his face 
isnt it awesome 

THIRTY QUID!!!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Again with the COL! :lol2:
> 
> I just havent got round to your number yet, its near the bottom of my list. Don't worry, you'll get it.


LOl but oyu know i like to make you feel special and i cant wait for my call


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ty  his dad was practically neon on his face
> isnt it awesome
> 
> THIRTY QUID!!!!!


Bloody bargain for £30!!! :gasp: :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> LOl but oyu know i like to make you feel special and i cant wait for my call


Just make sure you have a riding crop ready for when I ring! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Just make sure you have a riding crop ready for when I ring! :whistling2:


For you hunny anything lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Bloody bargain for £30!!! :gasp: :no1:


i know haha im proper buzzing thats like a 80% discount


----------



## _jake_

Ooh on the topic of prank calling... I done a funny once! I rang my auntie, pretending to be an doctor. Told her that the Chlymidia results returned positive and she needs to come in for some anti-biotics. She knew it was me though


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> For you hunny anything lol


"Whip crack away, whip crack away, whip crack awaaaaay" :whip:

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i know haha im proper buzzing thats like a 80% discount


God bless Ebay! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Ooh on the topic of prank calling... I done a funny once! I rang my auntie, pretending to be an doctor. Told her that the Chlymidia results returned positive and she needs to come in for some anti-biotics. She knew it was me though


:lol2: I like it!


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Ooh on the topic of prank calling... I done a funny once! I rang my auntie, pretending to be an doctor. Told her that the Chlymidia results returned positive and she needs to come in for some anti-biotics. She knew it was me though


 :gasp: would of been more worrying if she'd asked when her appointment would be


----------



## _jake_

HEhe it was funny! Wouldnt suprise me really tom HAHA


----------



## sammy1969

DO i have to get the bullwhip out to lol Col


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> God bless Ebay! :2thumb:


i know 
hes not been that bothered about the change, was all hissy when we had to move him but hes been looking around and grudgingly took a cornflake out of my fingers thru the bars


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> HEhe it was funny! Wouldnt suprise me really tom HAHA


 i wouldn't be surprised about some people in my family either dude :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

night guys


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> DO i have to get the bullwhip out to lol Col


 dadada dada dadada dadadadu


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> DO i have to get the bullwhip out to lol Col


Not just yet Sam, we'll leave that for the second call.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> night guys


 night jaime


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night guys


Goodnight Jaime, early for you! x


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not just yet Sam, we'll leave that for the second call.


 temple of doom roll play:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Shes turning. Normal Colin


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> temple of doom roll play:whistling2:


:lol2: Nah, pain is not pleasure in my opinion! I'm more gentle than that! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Shes turning. Normal Colin


Jakey-baby, no-one could turn me! Except maybe Kylie! :mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

I was talking about normal sleeping patterns. But Kylie eh?


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I was talking about normal sleeping patterns. But Kylie eh?


Oh right, I thought you meant she is turning me! :lol2:

Yes, Kylie is my idol! :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Hehe Kylie could turn me gay too! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

LOl this convo has gone very weird 
Night jaimi


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> LOl this convo has gone very weird
> Night jaimi


 could always go for star wars roll play but who'd play yoda:hmm:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Hehe Kylie could turn me gay too! :whistling2:


You don't think Kylie is hot??? :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> could always go for star wars roll play but who'd play yoda:hmm:


Hmm i dont know who is the smallest lol


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> You don't think Kylie is hot??? :gasp:


No I dont  Maybe its becuase she is olld


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hmm i dont know who is the smallest lol


 think jake is only a couple of inches


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hmm i dont know who is the smallest lol


Not me, I'm 6ft 4! : victory:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> think jake is only a couple of inches


Ehh? The doctor told me its normal during puberty:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> No I dont  Maybe its becuase she is olld


OOOOOOO YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!! Kylie is not old!!! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> think jake is only a couple of inches


:gasp: Oh aye? :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> OOOOOOO YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!! Kylie is not old!!! :devil:


Mature lady, then? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Ehh? The doctor told me its normal during puberty:gasp:


Things are supposed to drop & grow during puberty, not invert! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Mature lady, then? :whistling2:


JAKE!!! Your heading the right way for a slapped leg young man! :bash:


----------



## _jake_

Its already grown several inches!mg:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> JAKE!!! Your heading the right way for a slapped leg young man! :bash:


I could turn that into something rude. Maybe best not too:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :gasp: Oh aye? :whistling2:


 was a big window of opportunity to make fun of the smallest member:lol2:

look theres even a little costume








eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww just realisted i'm talking about a 15 year old. urrrgghhh


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Its already grown millimetres!mg:


Corrected :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

I think your correction needs correcting!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> JAKE!!! Your heading the right way for a slapped leg young man! :bash:


 she is a very attractive older lady, but also very sculpted:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> was a big window of opportunity to make fun of the smallest member:lol2:
> 
> look theres even a little costume
> image
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww just realisted i'm talking about a 15 year old. urrrgghhh


Age is just a number, baby!:flrt:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> I think your correction needs correcting!


Oooh you are quick tonight! Its late, I plead that as my excuse. Honest:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I could turn that into something rude. Maybe best not too:Na_Na_Na_Na:


No, maybe not! :lol2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Age is just a number, baby!:flrt:


 And a prison sentence.


----------



## _jake_

Also. I said its only a few inches.... after growing a few inches. so by saying millimeters that makes it bigger. kinda a epic fail on your behalf, Alex


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> she is a very attractive older lady, but also very sculpted:whistling2:


Sculpted? What are you trying to say about the Princess of Pop??? :hmm:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> And a prison sentence.


 are you gonna wait for him alex :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> And a prison sentence.


That was the plan Alex.. remember your witness part? God your hard work boy.:no1:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> are you gonna wait for him alex :Na_Na_Na_Na:


He didnt wait.: victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Sculpted? What are you trying to say about the Princess of Pop??? :hmm:


 that if it wasn't for certian surgical procedures that she'd look like the queen of pop:blush:

i'm watching I Love You Man, :roll2:its brill


----------



## sammy1969

Bloody hell i forget to refresh for a couple of minutes and three pages are filled what are oyu guys like lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Bloody hell i forget to refresh for a couple of minutes and three pages are filled what are oyu guys like lol


 gosipers


----------



## _jake_

naughty Sammy. Real naughty!


----------



## sammy1969

I would not say you were gossipers Tom 
Why am i naughty Jake?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> that if it wasn't for certian surgical procedures that she'd look like the queen of pop:blush:
> 
> i'm watching I Love You Man, :roll2:its brill


:gasp: you bitch!!! Kylie hasn't had any surgical procedures apart from a bit of botox! :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I would not say you were gossipers Tom
> Why am i naughty Jake?


 can gossip with the best of them, lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :gasp: you bitch!!! Kylie hasn't had any surgical procedures apart from a bit of botox! :whip:


 looks good on it if its true


----------



## sammy1969

As the only female here i am not going to say a word on that subject Tom lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> looks good on it if its true


Its true! Now as punishment, stand in the corner & sing Kylie's "Locomotion"! :whip:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> looks good on it if its true


It is true unfortunately she has had no surgery at all she is one of the lucky ones


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> As the only female here i am not going to say a word on that subject Tom lol


 hehe you like the child minder now looking after the men folk, and the child:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Punishment? sounds like PAARRTTTAAAA!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Punishment? sounds like PAARRTTTAAAA!


Do you want punishing too? :devil:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Do you want punishing too? :devil:


Ooh i've been a very bad boy:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Ooh i've been a very bad boy:whistling2:


Your punishment is your not allowed to flirt with Alex for 2 days! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Its true! Now as punishment, stand in the corner & sing Kylie's "Locomotion"! :whip:


 so you want me to stand over here

like this

(wtf is the leather costume for)

and sing

everybodys doin  a brand new dance now:sad: come on bay do the locomation :sad:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Your punishment is your not allowed to flirt with Alex for 2 days! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thats punishing Alex!:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Thanks tom now i feel really old lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Thanks tom now i feel really old lol


 nah coz all men folk are children nothing to do with age give glyn a childs toy and watch him play with it for a while then you'll see what i mean


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Thats punishing Alex!:gasp:


 nah alex is a pimp he'll live:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> so you want me to stand over here
> 
> like this
> 
> (wtf is the leather costume for)
> 
> and sing
> 
> everybodys doin  a brand new dance now:sad: come on bay do the locomation :sad:


Yes............yes I do!


----------



## _jake_

OMG I CANT BELIEVE YOU JUST SAID THAT! And on that note im off to beddybies!


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> nah coz all men folk are children nothing to do with age give glyn a childs toy and watch him play with it for a while then you'll see what i mean


Hmm i cant argue with oyu on that one after watching him play with the kids toys whilst at his mums not sure who had the most fun him or his nephew Kyle


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Thats punishing Alex!:gasp:


He can take it! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jake


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> OMG I CANT BELIEVE YOU JUST SAID THAT! And on that note im off to beddybies!


Goodnight Jakey! : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> He can take it! :whistling2:


I'm not arguing with you on that one:mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

Night all!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I'm not arguing with you on that one:mf_dribble:


Well if it's as small as Tom says, Im sure Alex will have no trouble taking it..... :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Well if it's as small as Tom says, Im sure Alex will have no trouble taking it..... :whistling2:


Oh my god Col i cant beleive you said that lmao


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hmm i cant argue with oyu on that one after watching him play with the kids toys whilst at his mums not sure who had the most fun him or his nephew Kyle


i was sat playing with her nephews mcdonalds toy for about 10 mins before lol



Zoo-Man said:


> Yes............yes I do!


more


i know you'll get to like it if you give it a chance now, come on baby do the locomotion, 

shock:whats he doing with thst wip)

my little baby sister can do it with ease


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Well if it's as small as Tom says, Im sure Alex will have no trouble taking it..... :whistling2:


 :roll2:so wrong


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i was sat playing with her nephews mcdonalds toy for about 10 mins before lol
> 
> 
> more
> 
> 
> i know you'll get to like it if you give it a chance now, come on baby do the locomotion,
> 
> shock:whats he doing with thst wip)
> 
> my little baby sister can do it with ease


YOu dont want to know just dont bend over lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

:lol2: definately the RANDOM cat chat thread tonight! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: definately the RANDOM cat chat thread tonight! :lol2:


NO its not is it lol but heres a little gem for you so it gets back a bitnearer to the subject it sho9uld be . I just watched fig and nero being really vute together they are both on the coffee table curled up but fig got up and walked over to Nero and gave him a wash but i wasnt quick enough with the camera. And i am highly honoured as Dante is curled up beside me for the first time ever


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: definately the RANDOM cat chat thread tonight! :lol2:


 more like RANDOM cat CHAT dude


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> NO its not is it lol but heres a little gem for you so it gets back a bitnearer to the subject it sho9uld be . I just watched fig and nero being really vute together they are both on the coffee table curled up but fig got up and walked over to Nero and gave him a wash but i wasnt quick enough with the camera. And i am highly honoured as Dante is curled up beside me for the first time ever


 :lol2: i saw george fall of the ironing board earlier


----------



## sammy1969

Awwww lol


----------



## sammy1969

Time for me to go to bed Night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

Night Sammy, phone you later! :whistling2: :whip:


----------



## Alex

Are you still here Colin?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Are you still here Colin?


 doesn't look like it


----------



## Alex

Bored.


----------



## Alfonzo

Hi all, my first post here...dunno if this thread is still about cats at all (after 3600 pages!) but my missus and I have just been granted permission from our landlord to have a cat... :2thumb: so thought I'd say hello in here, as I'm usually to be found in the snake forum.

We're very excited and looking forward to checking out some rehoming centers.
Thats all I have to say really!


----------



## RhianB87

feorag said:


> The technique that I've found works for me is I sit down with the cat on my knee with its back into my stomach and it lying on it back/bum with all four legs in the air. I use normal nail clippers and I take one paw in my hand at a time, push the nail out with a finger tip and clip off the end. As you say you know about the quick and fortunately in cat claws it's easy to see cos their nails are pale coloured.
> 
> Because your cat is older and grumpier, this technique might not work and so, when when asked by friends with older cats that aren't used to this, I usually just wait until they're dozing and try to clip off a few at a time - if they object and try to scratch I stop and wait until they've settled again and then do a few more.
> 
> My cousin in Edinburgh had a Burmese who wouldn't let them clip his claws - he would fight tooth and nail to stop them. So whenever I was visiting I used that technique. I'd wait until he was asleep in front of the fire, lie on the floor beside him, stroke him gently, to lull him into a sense of false security, then gently lift a foot and start clipping. Sometimes I could get 3 or 4 done, sometimes not, then he would have a go at me, so i'd just leave him to settle and start again.
> 
> It's time consuming when you've got *20 nails* to do, but better than stressing them by a trip to the vets.


I will try that method again, he cottoned onto it for a while!

Its 24 for my guy!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone and welcome Alfonzo. This thread is more about people who love cats who come together to chat about anything at all, but we do enjoy talking about cats too! You'll have to post photos when you get your cat.



tomwilson said:


> lol i meant she was telling the truth about the response and that it was no joke or empty threat, but i supose yours could also be like that :lol2:


I knew what you meant and It was!!! :whistling2:



_jake_ said:


> Ooh on the topic of prank calling... I done a funny once! I rang my auntie, pretending to be an doctor. Told her that the Chlymidia results returned positive and she needs to come in for some anti-biotics. She knew it was me though


When I worked at the insurance brokers in my teens I was the receptionist/telephonist for a while and when we got bored we would ring up and make prank calls. My favourite was to ring and say we were Walls Ice Cream (which was based in Newcastle at that time) and tell them that, as requested, I was ringing to tell them that the 100 individual ice cream brickettes they'd ordered for their party would be arriving at 2:30 this afternoon! That usually very funny, if panicky, response.

My other favourite was, if I had phoned a friend and was chatting to them and they said they had to go because they needed to ring someone else, I'd let them hang up, but not hang up on my end, so the line was still connected. Then I'd 'join into the line' another line so they would hear the dialling tone and let them think they'd dialled their number and then put on a daft voice and listen to their confusion!



FallenAngel said:


> I will try that method again, he cottoned onto it for a while!
> 
> Its 24 for my guy!


So he's a poly??? 

Well I read a few pages after I went off last night,but 13 pages was too much to read cos I'm off out in a minute.

Speak when I get back.


----------



## Alex

Morning Eileen : victory:


----------



## RhianB87

feorag said:


> So he's a poly???


 
Yeah he is, Everyone gets facinated by his feet when they see him!


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, guys!!


----------



## Cillah

Morning Jen .


----------



## Amalthea

Didja see that I had your girls licking yogurt off my fingers last night?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Didja see that I had your girls licking yogurt off my fingers last night?


No. I missed it .

When I turn the laptop on I will find it .

Do you think they are healthy enough to come back soon :0?

Also did the person take both baby rats ,


----------



## Amalthea

I can bring them back to ya on Monday, if you're ready for them  They still take a bit of coaxing to get to eat new foods, but they are doing it. And they are loving my ratty mix! *lol* 

They did take both, but Cynthia said they were too big for your girlies, anyways..... She said she'd let me know when some more babies come in.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I can bring them back to ya on Monday, if you're ready for them  They still take a bit of coaxing to get to eat new foods, but they are doing it. And they are loving my ratty mix! *lol*
> 
> They did take both, but Cynthia said they were too big for your girlies, anyways..... She said she'd let me know when some more babies come in.


I think so. I don't want to introduce them to mine until they are big and strong but I miss them .

That's great. I hope one day there will be a blue as the poor blue girl was the whole reason I got all four. .


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I've got the big Freddy cage you are welcome to borrow for them, but at the moment, they are in a small cage so I cna keep a closer eye on them. Both belong to my friend Kate (she said that if you wanted the Freddy, she's selling it for £10). I'll let ya know if I hear of any blues (will tell Cynth to keep her eyes out for a little blue girlie for ya)


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Well, I've got the big Freddy cage you are welcome to borrow for them, but at the moment, they are in a small cage so I cna keep a closer eye on them. Both belong to my friend Kate (she said that if you wanted the Freddy, she's selling it for £10). I'll let ya know if I hear of any blues (will tell Cynth to keep her eyes out for a little blue girlie for ya)


I only want them back if you're sure that they are ohkay. You know more about rats than I do and I don't want to take them back if they aren't 100% =/

I will ask Martin about buying it. I would like to have everyone in the same cage at some point but.. Can't hurt to have a second. We will probably use the money Neil gives us whenever that is though : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Some pics for ya 




























TWO noses sticking out of that tiny cube *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, and for everybody else, that's a mouse igloo.....


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Some pics for ya
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> TWO noses sticking out of that tiny cube *lol*
> 
> image


They are so sweet 

Little hairless girl looks so much better just from that picture . Looks like she's put on some weight .


----------



## Amalthea

I think she has, too  She is FULL of character, bless her. So funny! The little smeezer is a bit more reserved.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I think she has, too  She is FULL of character, bless her. So funny! The little smeezer is a bit more reserved.


After you told me she boggled. I told Martin and he didn't know what it was so I showed him a video on Youtube and he didn't know what to think. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It is the absolute cutest thing EVER!!! I may have squealed a bit when she did it!! :blush: All Cynthia had to do was pick her up. It really is amazing how rats respond to her!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> It is the absolute cutest thing EVER!!! I may have squealed a bit when she did it!! :blush: All Cynthia had to do was pick her up. It really is amazing how rats respond to her!


I think it's so cute too! Martin just thinks it's strange. But he'll learn :lol2:

That's so sweet that she just picked her up . It must be amazing to be like that with rats


----------



## Amalthea

Wait til he sees your girls in season!! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Wait til he sees your girls in season!! :lol2:


I know! It's going to be funny . I can't wait until eventually they all come out to play together and I will just pile them on him. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

What a gorgeous pair of tiny ratlets:flrt:
They look big until you put it into perspective:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

That's why they have all mousie stuff in their mousie sized cage....


----------



## Cillah

But they'll get better! Once they put on some weight and grow a bit they will just be like normal ratties.. Right?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> But they'll get better! Once they put on some weight and grow a bit they will just be like normal ratties.. Right?


 
Im not a ratty expert but I would imagine so, although they will probably never be the biggest rats in the world. Jen or Jaime will give you a better answer


----------



## ditta

sheeeellllllllll


what is bruce?:lol2:


----------



## ditta

morning ladies.........ive been laughing all morning, cat has sent me a piccy of her fishing in scotland..........she is holding a fish she caught and she has bright pink nail varnish on:lol2::lol2:

it looks so wrong:lol2::lol2:


she said she has her pauls boutique bag with her too:lol2: i bet her dad is pleased:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> sheeeellllllllll
> 
> 
> what is bruce?:lol2:


Yes I think so, hes bloody gorgeous and I need to go and visit him :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> morning ladies.........ive been laughing all morning, cat has sent me a piccy of her fishing in scotland..........she is holding a fish she caught and she has bright pink nail varnish on:lol2::lol2:
> 
> it looks so wrong:lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> she said she has her pauls boutique bag with her too:lol2: i bet her dad is pleased:lol2:


 

:lol2: I never thought I would see the day that Cat was a girly girl, I bet she had high heels and a dress on too:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I never thought I would see the day that Cat was a girly girl, I bet she had high heels and a dress on too:lol2:


 i only saw her hands:lol2: but i bet you are right:lol2:


----------



## ditta

listening to sky news they gave a warning that chillie rose (full grown) spiders have been found in various gardens in greater manchester and to be on the lookout:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> listening to sky news they gave a warning that chillie rose (full grown) spiders have been found in various gardens in greater manchester and to be on the lookout:gasp::gasp::gasp:


 

Bloody hell, you had better get some spider tanks ready:lol2:

http://www.sott.net/articles/show/212782-Britain-Facing-Tarantula-Invasion-RSPCA-Warns


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone
Just managed to roll out of bed as couldnt sleep properly last night so had a long lay in.
YOur rats are very cute Cilla and they will be like normal rats once they are better, but they will probably be on the small size once they are full grown, but that isnt really a worry I have had a few in my time and they were completely normal. 
Hi Alfonzo welcome to the thread 
Oh and Eileeen it is proabably a good thing you didnt read allthe pages you missed last night as the convo got a bit weird and close to the bone shall i say lol.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Afternoon everyone
> Just managed to roll out of bed as couldnt sleep properly last night so had a long lay in.
> YOur rats are very cute Cilla and they will be like normal rats once they are better, but they will probably be on the small size once they are full grown, but that isnt really a worry I have had a few in my time and they were completely normal.
> Hi Alfonzo welcome to the thread
> Oh and Eileeen it is proabably a good thing you didnt read allthe pages you missed last night as the convo got a bit weird and close to the bone shall i say lol.


 

I read last nights post:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

WE got a little bit naughty didnt we but it was funny 
I hope none of those spiders get down here as i will be emigrating lol I am completely arachnaphobic


----------



## feorag

Well I'm home - had a good day and it managed not to rain! :2thumb:

There were absolutely *loads* of sellers there today - the field was full, so a lot less money floating around cos too much to tempt people! :roll:

Still, we took £47.50 on the table and I made £37.50 face painting, so i was right to take along the car boot stuff too, cos by the time I paid out £10 for the pitch, bought some food and paid for my petrol, I'd only have made a tenner. 

Better than nothing but this way we got our bacon sarnie brekkie and a burger and chips lunch, paid for the stall and both went home with a tenner in our pockets from selling a load of old tat. Usually we go out for the day have coffee, lunch and spend money, not come home with more than we went out with. :lol:

Course Anne was tempted by a couple of things that other people had given me and took back about 3 expensive blouses she gave me nearly 2 years ago when she put on weight, cos she's lost it again, so they'll now fit! :lol2:

Oh, and I made her a sign to sell her grandson't dirt bike and his riding gear someone expressed an interest - went to the house to see it and her husband sold them it, so that was a £100 bonus for her.

And I've got some spare cash from face painting to buy more stuff I need! :2thumb:

So I think a good day all round.
Neither of us had time to go and look for bargains though!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alfonzo said:


> *Hi all, my first post here...dunno if this thread is still about cats at all (after 3600 pages!)* but my missus and I have just been granted permission from our landlord to have a cat... :2thumb: so thought I'd say hello in here, as I'm usually to be found in the snake forum.
> 
> We're very excited and looking forward to checking out some rehoming centers.
> Thats all I have to say really!


Cats? Whats cats??? Its mainly about RATS in here! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive just cleaned, fed and watered all the small furries as it will save me a job later. I made lamb hotpot for the family today so have given the bones to the rats who look very pleased with themselves:flrt:


----------



## ditta

ive done cats rabbits, cleaned slick out, fed the holiday beardies, ate some pork scratchins and now chilling: victory:


----------



## izzey

Evening all I have fed the birds, cats and sheep and helped settle in 5 Great danes


----------



## Cillah

I've... Made Martin go get me a potato scallop as I am craving one. :whistling2:

As for work I haven't done much =o. But I have a question. I got accepted into a Doctors here now so I have a GP. But my wisdom teeth are coming through and are impacted. My dentist told me to get them out a week before I left for England.. So I couldn't really. But.. Is it the same for dentists as it is for doctors here? I can register and it's free or.. It'd probably be an operation so I don't know the go. :blush:


----------



## Lee2211

Cillah said:


> I've... Made Martin go get me a potato scallop as I am craving one. :whistling2:
> 
> As for work I haven't done much =o. But I have a question. I got accepted into a Doctors here now so I have a GP. But my wisdom teeth are coming through and are impacted. My dentist told me to get them out a week before I left for England.. So I couldn't really. But.. Is it the same for dentists as it is for doctors here? I can register and it's free or.. It'd probably be an operation so I don't know the go. :blush:


You'll probably have to pay to have the procedure done. Unless your on low income/benefits or have dentist insurance. I *think* it's free to register though.


----------



## Cillah

Lee2211 said:


> You'll probably have to pay to have the procedure done. Unless your on low income/benefits or have dentist insurance. I *think* it's free to register though.


I'm Australian so I get no benefits or anything.. I have travel insurance but that won't do anything. I can't afford to get it done as it will probably be expensive. I think I will wait it out for now.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'm home - had a good day and it managed not to rain! :2thumb:
> 
> There were absolutely *loads* of sellers there today - the field was full, so a lot less money floating around cos too much to tempt people! :roll:
> 
> Still, we took £47.50 on the table and I made £37.50 face painting, so i was right to take along the car boot stuff too, cos by the time I paid out £10 for the pitch, bought some food and paid for my petrol, I'd only have made a tenner.
> 
> Better than nothing but this way we got our bacon sarnie brekkie and a burger and chips lunch, paid for the stall and both went home with a tenner in our pockets from selling a load of old tat. Usually we go out for the day have coffee, lunch and spend money, not come home with more than we went out with. :lol:
> 
> Course Anne was tempted by a couple of things that other people had given me and took back about 3 expensive blouses she gave me nearly 2 years ago when she put on weight, cos she's lost it again, so they'll now fit! :lol2:
> 
> Oh, and I made her a sign to sell her grandson't dirt bike and his riding gear someone expressed an interest - went to the house to see it and her husband sold them it, so that was a £100 bonus for her.
> 
> And I've got some spare cash from face painting to buy more stuff I need! :2thumb:
> 
> So I think a good day all round.
> Neither of us had time to go and look for bargains though!


 
Sounds like it was a geat day:no1:




izzey said:


> Evening all I have fed the birds, cats and sheep and helped settle in 5 Great danes


 
Whos Danes are these?





Cillah said:


> I've... Made Martin go get me a potato scallop as I am craving one. :whistling2:
> 
> As for work I haven't done much =o. But I have a question. I got accepted into a Doctors here now so I have a GP. But my wisdom teeth are coming through and are impacted. My dentist told me to get them out a week before I left for England.. So I couldn't really. But.. Is it the same for dentists as it is for doctors here? I can register and it's free or.. It'd probably be an operation so I don't know the go. :blush:


 

You need to register for a dentist but in the UK there is a shortage of them, ring the Primary care trust and they will tell you which ones are taking on new patients


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like it was a geat day:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos Danes are these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to register for a dentist but in the UK there is a shortage of them, ring the Primary care trust and they will tell you which ones are taking on new patients


Oh really? That's strange.

I will ring them up as soon as I can


----------



## ami_j

mmmmmmmmmmmm pasta


----------



## Amalthea

WANTS!!!!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...fieds/552958-handreared-brushtail-possum.html

ETA: Scratch that...... NEEDS!!!!


----------



## feorag

As for work I haven't done much =o. But I have a question. I got accepted into a Doctors here now so I have a GP. But my wisdom teeth are coming through and are impacted. My dentist told me to get them out a week before I left for England.. So I couldn't really. But.. Is it the same for dentists as it is for doctors here? I can register and it's free or.. It'd probably be an operation so I don't know the go. :blush:[/QUOTE]



Cillah said:


> I'm Australian so I get no benefits or anything.. I have travel insurance but that won't do anything. I can't afford to get it done as it will probably be expensive. I think I will wait it out for now.


Cilla is there not a dental teaching hospital near you?

We have one in Newcastle attached to the Uni - I don't know if it's still free for treatment there, but it used to be.

If you're gonna have wisdom teeth out they're usually done under anaesthetic, so if you could find a teaching hospital you could ask if it can be done free, so that they can educate their students???


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> WANTS!!!!!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...fieds/552958-handreared-brushtail-possum.html
> 
> ETA: Scratch that...... NEEDS!!!!


 
Hes so cute isnt he:flrt: Im in love with raccoon dogs :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Anybody wanna give me (I'm not gonna say loan) £900? :flrt:

I LOVE LOVE LOVE marsupials!!


----------



## izzey

The danes were someones who ask a friend for help and as she had no room hubby offered to help so now we have 7 extra danes all booked in to see the vet tomorow


----------



## Amalthea

OMG!!! My hubby won't even allow ONE.


----------



## izzey

My hubby is mad he can never say no to a dane


----------



## Amalthea

No, I think that's normal.


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> The danes were someones who ask a friend for help and as she had no room hubby offered to help so now we have 7 extra danes all booked in to see the vet tomorow


 

What a lovely man:flrt:


----------



## izzey

Shell195 said:


> What a lovely man:flrt:


He is just a soft touch, but he will be nice when my kitchen is finished and he has bought my new kitty
Anyone that saw these dogs would have heped even if it was only one they are in a terrible way skinny and fleas that have led to sores


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> He is just a soft touch, but he will be nice when my kitchen is finished and he has bought my new kitty
> Anyone that saw these dogs would have heped even if it was only one they are in a terrible way skinny and fleas that have led to sores


 

Poor dogs some people dont deserve pets:bash:
What kitty are you getting?


----------



## Alex

Evening ladies.: victory:


----------



## feorag

izzey said:


> The danes were someones who ask a friend for help and as she had no room hubby offered to help so now we have 7 extra danes all booked in to see the vet tomorow


So are you keeping them, or have you rescued them to get them put right and then will you re-home??

And I want to know what kitty you're getting too! :grin1:


----------



## _jake_

Evening Girls!!! (including Alex)


----------



## Shell195

I see the troll is back if you fancy some fun:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Just been on the kitten thread - has anyone looked at her/his its album?

i didn't want to give her/him/it the satisfaction of seeing that I'd been on her/his/its page tbh.


----------



## izzey

A couple of them will be staying, the rest will be rehomed when they are able to. My new kitty is a red tabby nfc I have waited ages for him still have to wait for ages as he is only 2 weeks old


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Just been on the kitten thread - has anyone looked at her/his its album?
> 
> i didn't want to give her/him/it the satisfaction of seeing that I'd been on her/his/its page tbh.


 
Its disturbing that one of the photos shows a young girl holding a snake. Is that the op and if not who is she
The other pic shows a cat that says My turkish van


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Evening Girls!!! (including Alex)


 Oi Oi sexy.


----------



## ditta

right im away for my bath , im off to blackpool zoo tomorrow with my sister and great neice, so dont miss me too much.........we are having a picnic too, with boiled eggs and butties and sausage rolls, im so excited :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Lmao... I've replied. Might edit it once you've all had a laugh. :lol:


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Lmao... I've replied. Might edit it once you've all had a laugh. :lol:


 
Hmmmm makes you sound kind of ermmm pervy:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

I am pervy


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> I am pervy


 
to small girls:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> right im away for my bath , im off to blackpool zoo tomorrow with my sister and great neice, so dont miss me too much.........we are having a picnic too, with boiled eggs and butties and sausage rolls, im so excited :lol2:


 
Hope you have a great day:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> As for work I haven't done much =o. But I have a question. I got accepted into a Doctors here now so I have a GP. But my wisdom teeth are coming through and are impacted. My dentist told me to get them out a week before I left for England.. So I couldn't really. But.. Is it the same for dentists as it is for doctors here? I can register and it's free or.. It'd probably be an operation so I don't know the go. :blush:


Cilla is there not a dental teaching hospital near you?

We have one in Newcastle attached to the Uni - I don't know if it's still free for treatment there, but it used to be.

If you're gonna have wisdom teeth out they're usually done under anaesthetic, so if you could find a teaching hospital you could ask if it can be done free, so that they can educate their students???[/QUOTE]

I have no idea! I should look into that 



Amalthea said:


> OMG!!! My hubby won't even allow ONE.


Reminds me of home. The brushtail that is. : victory:


Hey does anyone know ABC? Active Business Communications? They left me a message saying to call them tomorrow morning about my CV. (He was Aussie too!) But I don't even know who they are!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Cilla is there not a dental teaching hospital near you?
> 
> We have one in Newcastle attached to the Uni - I don't know if it's still free for treatment there, but it used to be.
> 
> If you're gonna have wisdom teeth out they're usually done under anaesthetic, so if you could find a teaching hospital you could ask if it can be done free, so that they can educate their students???


I have no idea! I should look into that 



Reminds me of home. The brushtail that is. : victory:


Hey does anyone know ABC? Active Business Communications? They left me a message saying to call them tomorrow morning about my CV. (He was Aussie too!) But I don't even know who they are![/QUOTE]



active business communications ltd - Google Search


----------



## Cillah

I did Google it but I didn't get a good grasp on who they were


----------



## feorag

izzey said:


> A couple of them will be staying, the rest will be rehomed when they are able to. My new kitty is a red tabby nfc I have waited ages for him still have to wait for ages as he is only 2 weeks old


Ah, I see - cos that's a heckofalot of Great Danes to keep! Cost you a bloody fortune to feed alone!!

Ooh, photos as soon as you can! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Its disturbing that one of the photos shows a young girl holding a snake. Is that the op and if not who is she
> The other pic shows a cat that says My turkish van


Probably downloaded from the internet - it'll be somebody else's daughter, snake and Van.



Shell195 said:


> to small girls:gasp:


But she/he/it could be my age pretending - we've no idea!!


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Reminds me of home. The brushtail that is. : victory:


 
One of the reasons I just can't fathom why you'd leave *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> One of the reasons I just can't fathom why you'd leave *lol*


she was driven out by a kitten :lol2:


Cillah said:


> Kittens are deadly! I had to leave my own country because mine wouldn't stop attacking me! :whistling2:


----------



## Alex

Wow, that girl is the worst troll. EVER. If you are going to troll at least keep a consistant story.


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> she was driven out by a kitten :lol2:


*lmao*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> One of the reasons I just can't fathom why you'd leave *lol*


I donno.. Those animals are so normal to me.. I don't really give them a second thought. :lol2:

Plus they are just animals you see in the wild.. So there's really no difference for me. :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

evening guys i had work today and then went to a friends for dinner and a few glasses of fruit cider, was a good day how is everyone


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I donno.. Those animals are so normal to me.. I don't really give them a second thought. :lol2:
> 
> Plus they are just animals you see in the wild.. So there's really no difference for me. :whistling2:


 
Meh. Still think you're nuts  I used to see Virginia opossums in the wild, but I still want one  I just really love marsupials! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Wow, that girl is the worst troll. EVER. If you are going to troll at least keep a consistant story.





Amalthea said:


> Meh. Still think you're nuts  I used to see Virginia opossums in the wild, but I still want one  I just really love marsupials! :flrt:


i will try get you a brill pic when i go to sallies next hun  
they are awesome ^^


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Meh. Still think you're nuts  I used to see Virginia opossums in the wild, but I still want one  I just really love marsupials! :flrt:


Same as me and Suggies .

Martin and I decided we would buy the cage off of her when we can too.


----------



## feorag

Evening Tom - I did a car boot sale today and thankfully it didn't rain! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i will try get you a brill pic when i go to sallies next hun
> they are awesome ^^


Brilliant!! :flrt:



Cillah said:


> Same as me and Suggies .
> 
> Martin and I decided we would buy the cage off of her when we can too.


 
Okie dokie  Will let her know  There's no rush, though. you are welcome to borrow it for the time being 

Am heading off to bed  Nighty night, guys!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Brilliant!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie  Will let her know  There's no rush, though. you are welcome to borrow it for the time being
> 
> Am heading off to bed  Nighty night, guys!!


i got a couple last time , in my facebook photos  
night hun


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Meh. Still think you're nuts  I used to see Virginia opossums in the wild, but I still want one  I just really love marsupials! :flrt:


 night jen btw i didn't read that as virginia then i though it must be the latest thing your selling at work or something :lol2:



feorag said:


> Evening Tom - I did a car boot sale today and thankfully it didn't rain! :2thumb:


 i saw that, did you enjoy yourself



i fed the troll again :roll:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i fed the troll again :roll:



I saw :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> night jen btw i didn't read that as virginia then i though it must be the latest thing your selling at work or something :lol2:
> 
> 
> i saw that, did you enjoy yourself
> 
> 
> 
> i fed the troll again :roll:


I did indeed and I saw you had fed the troll!

Well that's me off as well - got childy minding tomorrow.

Goodnight everyone


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I did indeed and I saw you had fed the troll!
> 
> Well that's me off as well - got childy minding tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight everyone


 night eileen


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I did indeed and I saw you had fed the troll!
> 
> Well that's me off as well - got childy minding tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight everyone


night


----------



## tomwilson

where is everyone


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> right im away for my bath , im off to blackpool zoo tomorrow with my sister and great neice, so dont miss me too much.........we are having a picnic too, with boiled eggs and butties and sausage rolls, im so excited :lol2:


Ooooo, get me a pic of their new Aardvarks please Ditta!!! :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

J to the A to the K to the E is finally in the BUIL-DIINNGGG!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> J to the A to the K to the E is finally in the BUIL-DIINNGGG!


Oooooookkaaaaaaaaaayyy.................:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

hello you two its been quiet in here


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> J to the A to the K to the E is finally in the BUIL-DIINNGGG!


 
Get out.
Only joking.


----------



## _jake_

You love my slighty crazyness really!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hello you two its been quiet in here


It has been quite recently, I think maybe there is a black hole on the forum & its sucking members in! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ive not quite gone yet


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> ive not quite gone yet


Oh good! As I only come on at night, I dont get a proper chance to talk to you, Eileen or Jen. I get stuck with these wierdos called Tom, Jake & Alex :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh good! As I only come on at night, I dont get a proper chance to talk to you, Eileen or Jen. I get stuck with these wierdos called Tom, Jake & Alex :whistling2:


 

:lol2:
I have a scar on my face as Sparky the original quaker parrot got jealous as Chico was talking to me so he did a flyby and took a chunk out of me:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh good! As I only come on at night, I dont get a proper chance to talk to you, Eileen or Jen. I get stuck with these wierdos called Tom, Jake & Alex :whistling2:


so glad you dont count me as a weirdo :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Dont forget Jaime. Shes a wierdo too!


----------



## tomwilson

sorry trying to discuss twilight with diana and i wish i hadn't bothered i'm really confused now :bash:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Dont forget Jaime. Shes a wierdo too!


stfu.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh good! As I only come on at night, I dont get a proper chance to talk to you, Eileen or Jen. I get stuck with these wierdos called Tom, Jake & Alex :whistling2:


 ahhh you fit right in :crazy:


----------



## _jake_

hehe!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:
> I have a scar on my face as Sparky the original quaker parrot got jealous as Chico was talking to me so he did a flyby and took a chunk out of me:bash:


Naughty Sparky! Tell him Uncle Colin will come down & give him a good talking to! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ahhh you fit right in :crazy:


Hehehe thanks! :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hehehe thanks! :mf_dribble:


 i think the thread should be renamed the sanitarium


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i think the thread should be renamed the sanitarium


:lol2: you have a point!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: you have a point!


 i have many sadly most of them end up forked so don't lead anywhere :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

We have decided Dennis is a very camp cat:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> We have decided Dennis is a very camp cat:whistling2:


 whas he been doing


----------



## Shell195

He has a very squeaky meow and minces about:lol2: Hes so not macho at all, if one of the other cats plays rough he squeals like a girl


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> He has a very squeaky meow and minces about:lol2:


 lol you're gona have to film that one ican't imagine a mincing cat at all


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> lol you're gona have to film that one ican't imagine a mincing cat at all


 
Trust me he does, he about 2 now and is really camp:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night nocturnal people x


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Trust me he does, he about 2 now and is really camp:lol2:


 i'm picturing the old man from the cathrine tate show now, maybe its the bald wrinkleyness:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Trust me he does, he about 2 now and is really camp:lol2:


Well Dennis will HAVE to come & live with me now then! We can mince together! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Dennis will HAVE to come & live with me now then! We can mince together! :2thumb:


 :roll2:i'm imagining you both mincing around the living room now, (don't know where the pinnys and feather dusters come from though):lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy post a comment its quiet without you


----------



## sammy1969

NIght Shell 
I have a very weird mental image now of Col and Dennis mincing together not good when my brain is not working at all today mind you neither is the rest of me as my CFS is playing up bigtime hence why i have been so quiet


----------



## Melonhelmet

One of my three cats (A grey Hemilayn X Persian) got attacked by a raccoon mid day when the raccoon came in the dog door, took a chunk of his face but hes okay. Oh and ive never posted here before xD


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :roll2:i'm imagining you both mincing around the living room now, (don't know where the pinnys and feather dusters come from though):lol2:


:lol2: "I want to break free...." <Queen>


----------



## Zoo-Man

Melonhelmet said:


> One of my three cats (A grey Hemilayn X Persian) got attacked by a raccoon mid day when the raccoon came in the dog door, took a chunk of his face but hes okay. Oh and ive never posted here before xD


Well well well, hello stranger! :whistling2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

Zoo-Man said:


> Well well well, hello stranger! :whistling2:


Oh jesus, havent talked to you on here in a while :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> NIght Shell
> I have a very weird mental image now of Col and Dennis mincing together not good when my brain is not working at all today mund youeither is the rest of me as my CFS is playin up bigtime hence why i have been so quiet


awww hope you feel better soon sammy


Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: "I want to break free...." <Queen>


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooo HOTPANTS PINYS AND DUSTERS


Melonhelmet said:


> One of my three cats (A grey Hemilayn X Persian) got attacked by a raccoon mid day when the raccoon came in the dog door, took a chunk of his face but hes okay. Oh and ive never posted here before xD


oooo not nice, could you look into a locking flap, they make them for cats over here, they only open for your cat because of a magnet you put on its collar


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: "I want to break free...." <Queen>


Now youhave gone and done it the mental image is now even worse lol I see you and a hairless cat with feather dusters in hand and you with a hoover doing the carpets singing at the top of your voices lmao and wriggling your butts You are so mean Col my brain cant take this anymore lol


----------



## Melonhelmet

tomwilson said:


> awww hope you feel better soon sammy
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooo HOTPANTS PINYS AND DUSTERS
> 
> *oooo not nice, could you look into a locking flap, they make them for cats over here, they only open for your cat because of a magnet you put on its collar*


I'd probably have to buy extra collars though, 3 cats and a dog use that door. Not gonna talk about that raccoon though. :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Melonhelmet said:


> I'd probably have to buy extra collars though, 3 cats and a dog use that door. Not gonna talk about that raccoon though. :whistling2: :lol2:


 think you can just buy the tags it's like a little magnetic ball that attaches to the collar


----------



## sammy1969

I am so bad i just fed the troll please dont tell me off lol


----------



## Melonhelmet

tomwilson said:


> think you can just buy the tags it's like a little magnetic ball that attaches to the collar


Ah Ill have to look into it! Do you think the bonk I gave the raccoon on the head with a certain wooden sporting equipment that rhymes with "mat" might put it off? I just hit it hard enought to frighten it because lets face it, it nearly made me s:censor: in my pants.


----------



## sammy1969

Melonhelmet said:


> Ah Ill have to look into it! Do you think the bonk I gave the raccoon on the head with a certain wooden sporting equipment that rhymes with "mat" might put it off? I just hit it hard enought to frighten it because lets face it, it nearly made me s:censor: in my pants.


I doubt it they are daring critters from what i have heard lol


----------



## tomwilson

Melonhelmet said:


> Ah Ill have to look into it! Do you think the bonk I gave the raccoon on the head with a certain wooden sporting equipment that rhymes with "mat" might put it off? I just hit it hard enought to frighten it because lets face it, it nearly made me s:censor: in my pants.


 you didn't do it to be cruel, i'm no expert on raccons as we don't have them here, it was probably after food though and if there food about there every chance he will come back or that other ones will


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I am so bad i just fed the troll please dont tell me off lol


 how dare you feed the troll, you never see me feeding trolls:lol2:


----------



## Melonhelmet

tomwilson said:


> you didn't do it to be cruel, i'm no expert on raccons as we don't have them here, it was probably after food though and if there food about there every chance he will come back or that other ones will


Yeah, I wouldnt ever want to kill it with a bat thats horrible, but I had to scare it off, my animals were in immediate danger. Raccoons carry rabies a lot of the time.


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> how dare you feed the troll, you never see me feeding trolls:lol2:


No of course i dont just dont read my last post on there lmao


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> No of course i dont just dont read my last post on there lmao


 i replyied to it :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i replyied to it :blush:


AS have I lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> AS have I lol


 did you see what i did :roll2:


----------



## sammy1969

Yep lol wonder how long it will take them to work it out though as Glyn thinks they are a few crumbs short of a biscuit lol but he is helping me with the posts


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Yep lol wonder how long it will take them to work it out though as Glyn thinks they are a few crumbs short of a biscuit lol but he is helping me with the posts


 did you like wat idid with the band name


----------



## Melonhelmet

I hope you are using calcium on the food you're giving to those trolls... xD


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah we both did and thought it was quite good mind you it was Glyns idea to say about it being a dragon in the first place lol

Awww melonhelmet i didnt think it was necessary so havent so far do oyu think we should lmao?


----------



## tomwilson

Melonhelmet said:


> I hope you are using calcium on the food you're giving to those trolls... xD


they don't need uv though because they hide in caves and under rocks and only come out to annoy us poor Rfukers


----------



## Melonhelmet

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah we both did and thought it was quite good mind you it was Glyns idea to say about it being a dragon in the first place lol
> 
> Awww melonhelmet i didnt think it was necessary so havent so far do oyu think we should lmao?


Yes or it could develope Trollabolic Bone Disorder.



tomwilson said:


> they don't need uv though because they hide in caves and under rocks and only come out to annoy us poor Rfukers


But they can benifit from it and small doses of Vitamin B-social


----------



## tomwilson

Melonhelmet said:


> Yes or it could develope Trollabolic Bone Disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> But they can benifit from it and small doses of Vitamin B-social


 this better http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/554813-kitten-6.html


----------



## Melonhelmet

tomwilson said:


> this better http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/554813-kitten-6.html


Between you posting that and the IRN BRU piccy you might be my new favorite RFUKer :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

:notworthy: why thankyou :lol2:
i'm drinking iron bru right now, i'll probably turn oranage in a few months


Melonhelmet said:


> Between you posting that and the IRN BRU piccy you might be my new favorite RFUKer :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol Tom you are great love that last post even if you did get the abbreviation wrong


----------



## Melonhelmet

sammy1969 said:


> Lol Tom you are great love that last post even if you did get the abbreviation wrong


He put MBD? Thats right lol.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Lol Tom you are great love that last post even if you did get the abbreviation wrong


 lokl i did mean mbd buti must have messed the typing up i reread it and didn't see what i had done wrong untill i saw yours though lol


----------



## tomwilson

Melonhelmet said:


> He put MBD? Thats right lol.


 i did mean to i went back and edited when i saw it lol


----------



## sammy1969

BUt as you put in your post here Melonhead its Trollabolic Bone Disorder. so that would be TBD not MBD lol


----------



## Melonhelmet

sammy1969 said:


> BUt as you put in your post here Melonhead its Trollabolic Bone Disorder. so that would be TBD not MBD lol


Oh right! Yah, they can also get Pimplittis


----------



## sammy1969

Lmao
And on that note i am off to bed NIght guys


----------



## ditta

we all going to the zoo tomo...oh no today, we all going to the zoo today:flrt::flrt:
see you later guys


----------



## Alex

Morning guys: victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Morning guys: victory:


 morning


----------



## Amalthea

Morning


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Morning


 hey jen how're you


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> hey jen how're you


 
Sleepy *lol* Got work today, so REALLY need to get up and moving, but am playing on Happy Pets :whistling2: How's you?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Sleepy *lol* Got work today, so REALLY need to get up and moving, but am playing on Happy Pets :whistling2: How's you?


 :lol2:the same. me and sammy fed the troll to burst last night


----------



## Amalthea

I saw *lol*


----------



## izzey

Morning


----------



## Amalthea

Morning


----------



## tomwilson

morning izzey


----------



## tomwilson

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...555061-argh-mouse-had-babies.html#post6716442 not sure about this one


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I have a scar on my face as Sparky the original quaker parrot got jealous as Chico was talking to me so he did a flyby and took a chunk out of me:bash:


:gasp: Is it bad - has it destroyed your good looks! :gasp: :whistling2:



tomwilson said:


> i'm drinking iron bru right now, i'll probably turn oranage in a few months


You'll be passing cast iron cr*p soon then, cos it's made in Scotland from girrrrrrrrrrrrrrderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs! :lol2:



ditta said:


> we all going to the zoo tomo...oh no today, we all going to the zoo today:flrt::flrt:
> see you later guys


Have a great day Ditta! :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> :lol2:the same. me and sammy fed the troll to burst last night


You did, but I think I've ssiped her/him/it off! :roll2: PMSL!!

She/he/it will probably come back on again with another identity and cause the same problems!

Well how is everyone this morning - I read through all the pages you posted last night cos I'm childminding today and Daniel is having "his little sleep" and Eve is settled in front of Sponge Bob and I'm on here! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: *Is it bad - has it destroyed your good looks!* :gasp: :whistling2:
> 
> You'll be passing cast iron cr*p soon then, cos it's made in Scotland from girrrrrrrrrrrrrrderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs! :lol2:
> 
> Have a great day Ditta! :2thumb:
> 
> You did, but I think I've ssiped her/him/it off! :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> She/he/it will probably come back on again with another identity and cause the same problems!
> 
> Well how is everyone this morning - I read through all the pages you posted last night cos I'm childminding today and Daniel is having "his little sleep" and Eve is settled in front of Sponge Bob and I'm on here! :lol2:


 
Just call me scar face from now on:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :gasp: Is it bad - has it destroyed your good looks! :gasp: :whistling2:
> 
> You'll be passing cast iron cr*p soon then, cos it's made in Scotland from girrrrrrrrrrrrrrderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs! :lol2:
> 
> Have a great day Ditta! :2thumb:
> 
> You did, but I think I've ssiped her/him/it off! :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> She/he/it will probably come back on again with another identity and cause the same problems!
> 
> Well how is everyone this morning - I read through all the pages you posted last night cos I'm childminding today and Daniel is having "his little sleep" and Eve is settled in front of Sponge Bob and I'm on here! :lol2:


 what did you think of the coll and dennis double team :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Just been cleaning and doing litter trays, my life is soooooooooo exciting:lol2:

I was calling Dennis and Harley, Colin and Clark before PMSL


----------



## Amalthea

Well.... Still in my robe. But my hair's straight (ish..... these straighteners are shite!!). Step in the right direction


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> what did you think of the coll and dennis double team :lol2:


I lol'd at the thought!

Of course he could show him. Colin would be right at home at a cat show - there are lots of fellow gays who show cats. I can introduce him to a few of them!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I lol'd at the thought!
> 
> Of course he could show him. Coling would be right at home at a cat show - there are lots of fellow gays who show cats. I can introduce him to a few of them!


 think he just wants to steal dennis from shell


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> think he just wants to steal dennis from shell


 

Not in a million years Dennis is my special boy:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

I'm led on bed, with a blanky on the laptop ignoring my mum telling me to get off my lazy arse


----------



## izzey

Eileen can I ask your thoughts on ovarid for cats


----------



## feorag

Ask away - what do you want to know - although I'm no expert I just know how I used it, which wasn't how the vet told me to.


----------



## Amalthea

Am off to work  Don't talk TOO much today or I'll feel all lost later *lol*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ask away - what do you want to know - although I'm no expert I just know how I used it, which wasn't how the vet told me to.


 

:lol2: Me too


----------



## izzey

I have a cat who has called 3 times since haveing kittens 1 weeks ago, vet will give me ovarid for her if I want, but I have heard some good and bad things about it. My other option is to have her spayed but i would love another litter fome her first


----------



## feorag

Sorry, have you done a typo there? Or are you saying she's come into call 3 times since having kittens 1 week ago? Something not right there.

However............... I used Ovarid as little as possible on my girls, but there are times when you really have no choice. My vet said I had to give her 1 full Ovarid tablet every day for 4 days starting the first time she came into season. As I understand it that's the manufacturer's recommendations.

I had already asked lots of breeders this question because I'm wary of Ovarid and most of them told me that to give a queen even as little as half an Ovarid on the first day she comes into season can 'break up' the cycle, so that's what I did.

Some queens might need a full tablet, but most won't. But I always gave the smallest amount I could on the first day the queen came into season and that might knock them off for 5-6 weeks or more.

I was lucky because all my girls 'self-neutered' in the summer and stopped calling around about May, not coming back in until September-ish, so they got a natural break, but after they had kittens I did have to use it.

Having then used Ovarid, you would need to let her have a couple of 'normal' seasons before mating her up - don't just stop giving the Ovarid and mate her on the first season afterwards.


----------



## izzey

feorag said:


> Sorry, have you done a typo there? Or are you saying she's come into call 3 times since having kittens 1 week ago? Something not right there.
> 
> However............... I used Ovarid as little as possible on my girls, but there are times when you really have no choice. My vet said I had to give her 1 full Ovarid tablet every day for 4 days starting the first time she came into season. As I understand it that's the manufacturer's recommendations.
> 
> I had already asked lots of breeders this question because I'm wary of Ovarid and most of them told me that to give a queen even as little as half an Ovarid on the first day she comes into season can 'break up' the cycle, so that's what I did.
> 
> Some queens might need a full tablet, but most won't. But I always gave the smallest amount I could on the first day the queen came into season and that might knock them off for 5-6 weeks or more.
> 
> I was lucky because all my girls 'self-neutered' in the summer and stopped calling around about May, not coming back in until September-ish, so they got a natural break, but after they had kittens I did have to use it.
> 
> Having then used Ovarid, you would need to let her have a couple of 'normal' seasons before mating her up - don't just stop giving the Ovarid and mate her on the first season afterwards.


Ops that should have said 17 weeks, Thanks Eileen this girl has never done this before she stops calling in summer


----------



## Cillah

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## Shell195

izzey said:


> Ops that should have said 17 weeks, Thanks Eileen this girl has never done this before she stops calling in summer


 

My Siamese girls used to get an injection which knocked them off heat for about 3 months but I cant for the life of me remember what its called :blush:
Ive only used Ovarid for neutered males with skin conditions and that was many moons ago too but I do remember giving less than the vet prescribed.


----------



## freekygeeky

Budda cat


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> Budda cat
> image


 cute :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

tomwilson said:


> cute :flrt:


lol!!!


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> lol!!!


 does he wish everyone good karma


----------



## freekygeeky

tomwilson said:


> does he wish everyone good karma


most definitely.


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> most definitely.


 i want one :no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

tomwilson said:


> i want one :no1:


lol you can have him if you wannt?


----------



## tomwilson

freekygeeky said:


> lol you can have him if you wannt?


 i want doesn't get unfortunately dianas got a no more pet rule for the time being


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, just back from the walk in centre *AGAIN. *My youngest son has a kidney infection *sighs
I wonder if they sell season tickets


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, just back from the walk in centre *AGAIN. *My youngest son has a kidney infection *sighs
> I wonder if they sell season tickets


 you should justy have a live in doctor shell


----------



## Amalthea

Am home from work, but I have a party tonight  Hopefully it's a good'un!! I am only £100 off standard this month, so COME ON!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am home from work, but I have a party tonight  Hopefully it's a good'un!! I am only £100 off standard this month, so COME ON!!!!!


JENNNN i bred a gorgeous cat lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> JENNNN i bred a gorgeous cat lol


 

Maybe you should neuter your colourful cats then you wont have the problem of finding homes for excess kittens :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> JENNNN i bred a gorgeous cat lol


Yeah?? :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should neuter your colourful cats then you wont have the problem of finding homes for excess kittens :whistling2:


:lol2: But you can sell 'em and make money :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> JENNNN i bred a gorgeous cat lol


 i have a purple puppy :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im having a well deserved cuddle with Harley, I havent stopped today:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should neuter your colourful cats then you wont have the problem of finding homes for excess kittens :whistling2:


lol a trade em for horses ^^


Amalthea said:


> Yeah?? :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: But you can sell 'em and make money :whistling2:


did you see her jen.. she almost glows haha


----------



## ami_j




----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image


 
Far to young to be away from her mother:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Far to young to be away from her mother:whistling2:


her mother is only in the next room ^^


----------



## Alex

Afternoon peeps: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Very cute, Jai!!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been catching up on things I never had time to do today:whip: Purdy has just had a mad half hour which is unusual for her, shes now lay on my feet:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been catching up on things I never had time to do today:whip: Purdy has just had a mad half hour which is unusual for her, shes now lay on my feet:flrt:


 i'm thinking what to do for dinner, fancy a stir fry but theres not much in, 

i could cut up some cabage, carrot and onion throw in some super noodles and soy sauce with some garlic and chilli and i think theres prawns in the freezer:hmm:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm thinking what to do for dinner, fancy a stir fry but theres not much in,
> 
> i could cut up some cabage, carrot and onion throw in some super noodles and soy sauce with some garlic and chilli and i think theres prawns in the freezer:hmm:


Tommm I wanna live at your house :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm thinking what to do for dinner, fancy a stir fry but theres not much in,
> 
> i could cut up some cabage, carrot and onion throw in some super noodles and soy sauce with some garlic and chilli and i think theres prawns in the freezer:hmm:


 
You make a very good wife:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

diana cooks more than me though and i go through tantrums when i can't think of what to cook, dianas the better wife me thinks lol


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> i'm thinking what to do for dinner, fancy a stir fry but theres not much in,
> 
> i could cut up some cabage, carrot and onion throw in some super noodles and soy sauce with some garlic and chilli and i think theres prawns in the freezer:hmm:


I love doing stir fries!!!



Cillah said:


> Tommm I wanna live at your house :whistling2:


You could cook, too, Cilla  Stir fries are stupidly easy. Promise 



Shell195 said:


> You make a very good wife:no1:


*giggles*


----------



## Cillah

I know I can. We just never end up buying the right ingredients when we go shopping. .

Oh. Can my rats eat rice pudding? =o


----------



## Amalthea

Yup 

You can put whatever you like in your stir fry.... I don't put all the "normal" stuff in..... Carrots, peppers, onions, mushrooms, ginger, etc. Then I add in asdas own brand teryaki sauce  Oh, and some sort of meat if you're not a veggie  I use beef or prawns


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yup
> 
> You can put whatever you like in your stir fry.... I don't put all the "normal" stuff in..... Carrots, peppers, onions, mushrooms, ginger, etc. Then I add in asdas own brand teryaki sauce  Oh, and some sort of meat if you're not a veggie  I use beef or prawns


That sounds really good. We are going shopping tomorrow so I might give it a go. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Afternoon peeps: victory:


hey alex 


Amalthea said:


> Very cute, Jai!!!


ta  shes one of my fav kittens ive hatched in a while 


stirfrys mega easy its what ive just had


----------



## Cillah

I am just about to give the rats some pudding. Can't wait to see if they like it .

I've made stirfrys at home =o. But all products and things are different here and shopping for ourselves.. We still forget things. Especially on a budget =o


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I am just about to give the rats some pudding. Can't wait to see if they like it .
> 
> I've made stirfrys at home =o. But all products and things are different here and shopping for ourselves.. We still forget things. Especially on a budget =o


 
Make yourself a list of things you need then you wont forget them, go for the cheaper brands of food to keep the price down and ALWAYS check out the reduced price stuff


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Make yourself a list of things you need then you wont forget them, go for the cheaper brands of food to keep the price down and ALWAYS check out the reduced price stuff


We usually do make a list but.. It's just always cheap and easy things. I think we will expand.. Just when we can afford to. As lame as it sounds. :lol2:

We do go for the cheaper ones if we can though .


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My Siamese girls used to get an injection which knocked them off heat for about 3 months but I cant for the life of me remember what its called :blush:.


delvosteron??

To be honest I wouldn't use that unless I wasn't planning on mating the queen up again - that's the only time I've used it - twice in all my years of owning entire girls. I know of too many people who couldn't get a queen pregnant after she'd been on that.



freekygeeky said:


> lol you can have him if you wannt?


:lol2: Now Gina - you know you wouldn't part with him! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Evening all, just back from the walk in centre *AGAIN. *My youngest son has a kidney infection *sighs
> I wonder if they sell season tickets


Have you thought about taking shares in the NHS?? :whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> :lol2: But you can sell 'em and make money :whistling2:


Only virtuals! :lol: Don't make money on real ones! 



tomwilson said:


> i'm thinking what to do for dinner, fancy a stir fry but theres not much in,


That's what we had for tea tonight Tom! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> You can put whatever you like in your stir fry.... I don't put all the "normal" stuff in..... Carrots, peppers, onions, mushrooms, ginger, etc. Then I add in asdas own brand teryaki sauce  Oh, and some sort of meat if you're not a veggie  I use beef or prawns


I used chicken and I add sliced almonds too! :mf_dribble:

Often I just stir fry spring, sweetheart or savoy cabbage in a little Sunflower Oil, add some Sesame Oil and then Soy Sauce and serve that with any dinner we're having - makes a change from the normal boring boiled cabbage.

Sometimes I stir fry it in garlic butter!

And if I've got one of those hard white cabbages that you normally use in coleslaw, that's gorgeous *very slowly* simmered in a closed pan in butter!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *delvosteron??*
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't use that unless I wasn't planning on mating the queen up again - that's the only time I've used it - twice in all my years of owning entire girls. I know of too many people who couldn't get a queen pregnant after she'd been on that.
> 
> !


 

No, dont remember it being called that, I thought it began with a "t" but could be talking utter rubbish:whistling2:

The girls called about 3 months after the injection with no problems at all


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> delvosteron??
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't use that unless I wasn't planning on mating the queen up again - that's the only time I've used it - twice in all my years of owning entire girls. I know of too many people who couldn't get a queen pregnant after she'd been on that.
> 
> :lol2: Now Gina - you know you wouldn't part with him! :lol2:
> 
> Have you thought about taking shares in the NHS?? :whistling2:
> 
> Only virtuals! :lol: Don't make money on real ones!
> 
> That's what we had for tea tonight Tom! :2thumb:
> 
> I used chicken and I add sliced almonds too! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Often I just stir fry spring, sweetheart or savoy cabbage in a little Sunflower Oil, add some Sesame Oil and then Soy Sauce and serve that with any dinner we're having - makes a change from the normal boring boiled cabbage.
> 
> Sometimes I stir fry it in garlic butter!
> 
> And if I've got one of those hard white cabbages that you normally use in coleslaw, that's gorgeous *very slowly* simmered in a closed pan in butter!


tell that to the guy with the mane ***** (not sure how to spell the breed)

think everyones on it tonight well me you and jaime lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> tell that to the guy with the mane ***** (not sure how to spell the breed)
> 
> think everyones on it tonight well me you and jaime lol


im trying to get my baskets blessed lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> No, dont remember it being called that, I thought it began with a "t" but could be talking utter rubbish:whistling2:
> 
> The girls called about 3 months after the injection with no problems at all


Not necessarily - Delvosteron is the only one I've heard of. That could knock them off for 6-9 months.

It wasn't coming into season that was the problem some people had, it was getting cats to mate the queen after that injection.


----------



## feorag

Jaime - is that Emsy Emma a real person?

I can't believe she's been taken in by that troll!

Especially given that we've had 2 more daft threads started by her again today!! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Jaime - is that Emsy Emma a real person?
> 
> I can't believe she's been taken in by that troll!
> 
> Especially given that we've had 2 more daft threads started by her again today!! :bash:


yup ive met her shes nice


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> yup ive met her shes nice


 

Some people are far to nice for their own good


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Not necessarily - Delvosteron is the only one I've heard of. That could knock them off for 6-9 months.
> 
> It wasn't coming into season that was the problem some people had, it was getting cats to mate the queen after that injection.


 

After the 3 months I let them call once then mated them as usual and dont remember having any problems. It was a VERY long time ago:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yup ive met her shes nice


 yeah i'm not so sure of that, after the way she has spoken to us. sorry if she's a friend of yours btw, 'I AM A NICE PERSON YOU ARE ALL EVIL'


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> yeah i'm not so sure of that, after the way she has spoken to us. sorry if she's a friend of yours btw, 'I AM A NICE PERSON YOU ARE ALL EVIL'


yeah but ive met her in real life...id say i know her better yeah?
she didnt say we were evil...shes not looked at the other threads and thinks ppl are picking on a child...can see why it bothers her , in her opinion


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Some people are far to nice for their own good





tomwilson said:


> yeah i'm not so sure of that, after the way she has spoken to us. sorry if she's a friend of yours btw, 'I AM A NICE PERSON YOU ARE ALL EVIL'


Neither am I to be honest.



memzy emma said:


> Do you know I really can't be arsed be people like you lot you aren't very nice people at all in my opinion and I regret coming back to this forum on that note i will not waste any further time or energy engaging with people like you enjoy your small little worlds


Maybe before she shouts her mouth off at everyone, she should look into histories a bit more instead of being so judgemental.

None of us who've been pissed off with that girl are unhelpful. We all offer the best advice we can to help anyone and I, for one, would never pick on a child!

She needs to be better informed before she makes decisions and starts criticising people.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Neither am I to be honest.
> 
> Maybe before she shouts her mouth off at everyone, she should look into histories a bit more instead of being so judgemental.
> 
> None of us who've been pissed off with that girl are unhelpful. We all offer the best advice we can to help anyone and I, for one, would never pick on a child!
> 
> She needs to be better informed before she makes decisions and starts criticising people.


so she got the wrong end of the stick. shes a nice person whofrom what she could see was defending a child is all
being wrong doesnt make you a bad person


----------



## Alex

Im back guys.

PM'd you Jai, hope it makes sense?!


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Im back guys.
> 
> PM'd you Jai, hope it makes sense?!


heyyy alex 
makes total sense, i expected it to happen tbh, cos the patches on a black tort are yellow black so have black ticking
just like dove torts and cinny torts have honey patches


----------



## feorag

To be honest the first time I saw someone being less than helpful and sympathetic to this girl I too thought it was a bit harsh, but before I shot my mouth off I re-read what they were saying, because it was so out of character for them and then I looked at her posts and I could see the threads that contradicted other threads and realised she was either a troll or a stirrer!

Could she not have done that? Just a few checks first.

After all she knows you and you were one of the first people on the thread she was passing all these comments on. Surely she knows you wouldn't be nasty to a child who was asking for help unless they weren't actually a child asking for help???


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> *To be honest the first time I saw someone being less than helpful and sympathetic to this girl I too thought it was a bit harsh, but before I shot my mouth off I re-read what they were saying,* because it was so out of character for them and then I looked at her posts and I could see the threads that contradicted other threads and realised she was either a troll or a stirrer!
> 
> Could she not have done that? Just a few checks first.
> 
> After all she knows you and you were one of the first people on the thread she was passing all these comments on. Surely knows you wouldn't be nasty to a child who was asking for help unless they weren't actually a child asking for help???


bold- im thinking thats what shes done , but not read the past threads eileen, from my meeting with her, and what others have said about her shes certainly not one to inflame 
maybe its cos ive not posted as much on that one , i know ive said alot in the others 
there have been a few unhelpful and silly threads throughout the forum, im guessing shes seen these, then seen that one and its been the straw thats broke the camels back...maybe shes had a bad day...maybe she has a different view , idk , i guess my only point is those things dont make her bad


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> bold- im thinking thats what shes done , but not read the past threads eileen, from my meeting with her, and what others have said about her shes certainly not one to inflame
> maybe its cos ive not posted as much on that one , i know ive said alot in the others
> there have been a few unhelpful and silly threads throughout the forum, im guessing shes seen these, then seen that one and its been the straw thats broke the camels back...maybe shes had a bad day...maybe she has a different view , idk , i guess my only point is those things dont make her bad


 i'm not aying shes bad but that it didn't come accross as nice when she was talking to us, but just becuase some one isn't nice to you doesn't make them a bad person, she could as you said have had a bad day, and i am willing to leave things at that


----------



## _jake_

Is this our first barmy?? Awesome. *grabs maltesers*


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm not aying shes bad but that it didn't come accross as nice when she was talking to us, *but just becuase some one isn't nice to you doesn't make them a bad person, she could as you said have had a bad day,* and i am willing to leave things at that


thats what im saying


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Is this our first barmy?? Awesome. *grabs maltesers*


 i would call it a barny, and i'm pretty sure there have been others in the past


----------



## _jake_

Not since I've been an input in this lovely thread!


----------



## Shell195

Bengal Cats


----------



## Alex

Right, i'm not taking any sides here. Would just like to say that in Toms defence, when you met her Jai, she wasnt arguing why people were picking on their kids. There are different sides to people, and that wasnt one you saw.

You know Tom,Eileen,Shell etc are not rude, as this has proved by how nice they are. People were accused of being mean to her.

Obviously, she hasnt read through any of her posts, even the guys in the snake section rumbled her.


Now, can we please change the subject. Theres better things to chat about :no1:


----------



## Alex

Oh, and shell. I guess she wont post any pics. just wanted to see her excuse :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Right, i'm not taking any sides here. Would just like to say that in Toms defence, when you met her Jai, she wasnt arguing why people were picking on their kids. There are different sides to people, and that wasnt one you saw.
> 
> You know Tom,Eileen,Shell etc are not rude, as this has proved by how nice they are. People were accused of being mean to her.
> 
> Obviously, she hasnt read through any of her posts, even the guys in the snake section rumbled her.
> 
> 
> Now, can we please change the subject. Theres better things to chat about :no1:


Like cats?:whistling2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Like cats?:whistling2:


 Nope, no cats!


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Right, i'm not taking any sides here. Would just like to say that in Toms defence, when you met her Jai, she wasnt arguing why people were picking on their kids. There are different sides to people, and that wasnt one you saw.
> 
> You know Tom,Eileen,Shell etc are not rude, as this has proved by how nice they are. People were accused of being mean to her.
> 
> Obviously, she hasnt read through any of her posts, even the guys in the snake section rumbled her.
> 
> 
> Now, can we please change the subject. Theres better things to chat about :no1:


lol its all sorted :no1:


----------



## Shell195

I need toast


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I need toast


 i'm eating my stir fry, i love the sense of accomplishment when you make something you would be happy to pay for from a take-away


----------



## _jake_

I tried to make an kebab.... but just couldn't add that greasy, food poisoning flavour into the recipe. So I rather purchase one from my 2 star local grease shop  They have pet rats, don't ya know?


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I tried to make an kebab.... but just couldn't add that greasy, food poisoning flavour into the recipe. So I rather purchase one from my 2 star local grease shop  They have pet rats, don't ya know?


 lol chinese isn't as greasy though


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from the party and it was the best one I've had in months!!! :no1: Nice sales, great bunch of girls! I really enjoyed it. Needed that party!


----------



## _jake_

Nah they just add that extra Chi-Yaaaaang into the flavour!!


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Nah they just add that extra Chi-Yaaaaang into the flavour!!


 or back on topic stray cat :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> lol chinese isn't as greasy though


some of the starters are greasy sometimes...prawn toast:mf_dribble:


Amalthea said:


> Just got back from the party and it was the best one I've had in months!!! :no1: Nice sales, great bunch of girls! I really enjoyed it. Needed that party!


woooo im glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from the party and it was the best one I've had in months!!! :no1: Nice sales, great bunch of girls! I really enjoyed it. Needed that party!


 
Excellent Jen, did you make your target?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> some of the starters are greasy sometimes...prawn toast:mf_dribble:
> 
> woooo im glad you enjoyed it


 i don't like it greasy but then i don't like it too dry, very hard to please


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> woooo im glad you enjoyed it


 Fanx!



Shell195 said:


> Excellent Jen, did you make your target?


 
Yup!!!  First time in about 3 months!! :2thumb:

Am uploading some picures I just took of Mojo :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...510-dont-think-mojo-got-memo.html#post6721446


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...510-dont-think-mojo-got-memo.html#post6721446


hahaha what a character


----------



## Amalthea

You would NOT believe how many pictures I took just to get those crap ones! He just does NOT stay still *lol*

Anyhoo... I'm off to bed  Nighty night  xx


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> You would NOT believe how many pictures I took just to get those crap ones! He just does NOT stay still *lol*
> 
> Anyhoo... I'm off to bed  Nighty night  xx


oooo i can lol ive tried taking pics of my rats :lol2:
night hun


----------



## Amalthea

Even though it was incredibly shite, I just had to keep that super close up pic *lol* Make me giggle.


----------



## Shell195

Night all x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Just been cleaning and doing litter trays, my life is soooooooooo exciting:lol2:
> 
> *I was calling Dennis and Harley, Colin and Clark before PMSL*


I warn you now Shell, Clark will not be happy about that! He has no taste & is not a fan of Sphynx.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I lol'd at the thought!
> 
> Of course he could show him. Colin would be right at home at a cat show - there are lots of fellow gays who show cats. I can introduce him to a few of them!


Oh I know, probably quite a few cat fights happen there too, & not between the felines! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

heyyyy col 
what toys do you think neo would like? been on zooplus theres a rope 
thinking something he can spin to go over the perch too

oooo and is this a good sign he was taking cornflakes through the cage bars a bit hesitant , and i opened the door and held it near him and it took a while and he wouldnt come near my hand but he stretched and took it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey hun. Cockatiels tend to be beaky birds, as in they tend to like toys they can pick at with their beaks, as opposed to using their feet much. So toys with threads, ropey bits, bells, beads, etc are good. And yes, that is a good sign that he might be a good candidate to tame down more.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun. Cockatiels tend to be beaky birds, as in they tend to like toys they can pick at with their beaks, as opposed to using their feet much. So toys with threads, ropey bits, bells, beads, etc are good. And yes, that is a good sign that he might be a good candidate to tame down more.


ooo i will keep on trying it with the door open
he ruined a wood ladder lol he chewed it then it fell to bits and he gave ME dirty looks


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ooo i will keep on trying it with the door open
> he ruined a wood ladder lol he chewed it then it fell to bits and he gave ME dirty looks


:lol2: well you should have bought him a better quality ladder obviously! He had ever right to give you dirty looks! haha


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: well you should have bought him a better quality ladder obviously! He had ever right to give you dirty looks! haha


lol it was a good ladder it took him a while to ruin :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol it was a good ladder it took him a while to ruin :lol2:


Ungrateful little git!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ungrateful little git!


oh he is :lol2: hes funny though


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ditta, did you see the baby Gorilla & baby Pileated Gibbon at Blackpool Zoo??? And did you get a pic of an Aardvark for me???


----------



## Alex

Morning peeps : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Morning peeps : victory:


 morning alex,

i'm off to work now 10-2, so i'll see ya later on mate


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


_jake_ said:


> Is this our first barmy?? Awesome. *grabs maltesers*


:lol2: Jake, we're all barmy on here, but no that wasn't a barny - it was a discussion on the rights and wrongs of people jumping to conclusions, that's all.

We are all friends on here and we're not gonna fall out over a slight difference of opinion.

Shell, that bengal post is weird - i think he just wants a bengal but doesn't want to pay pedigree price! :roll:

Well I'm off childy minding again today cos the other childminder is on holiday. Gonna take them up to The Sanctuary cos I don't get the chance normally cos they aren't open on a Thursday.

Speak later!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!:lol2: Jake, we're all barmy on here, but no that wasn't a barny - it was a discussion on the rights and wrongs of people jumping to conclusions, that's all.
> 
> We are all friends on here and we're not gonna fall out over a slight difference of opinion.
> 
> Shell, that bengal post is weird - i think he just wants a bengal but doesn't want to pay pedigree price! :roll:
> 
> Well I'm off childy minding again today cos the other childminder is on holiday. Gonna take them up to The Sanctuary cos I don't get the chance normally cos they aren't open on a Thursday.
> 
> Speak later!


 
The bengal thread annoyed me as he wants cats that wont have cost him a lot of money if they get stolen:bash:

Have a great day childy minding


----------



## Amalthea

Soooooo sleepy!!

Need to get up and moving. I have to go to the bank to deposit the cash from last night's party, check the charity shops, and head in to work for some canvassing  Sleepy.


----------



## feorag

Was it a good party then, Jen? Did you make your quota???

Shell I think the same thing - he appears to be saying that he won't mind if a cheap cat gets stolen, but wouldn't want to lose a £400 cat! :gasp:

Wrong on every level!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I did!  Was the best party I've had in MONTHS.... Both in sales and the group of girls! I've booked them in for another in November. Am so pleased with last night  I really needed that party, cuz I was feeling a bit down with how shite it's been going lately


----------



## feorag

Hey! That's excellent! I'm so pleased for you!

Forgot to say earlier, I did it again! Went to bed last night, got up this morning, went to get the little glass bowls I give the boys their medicine in and they weren't in the draining rack and they weren't on the bench.

Then I stopped and thought and had no recollection of taking them out of the small carriers after I'd given them last night's dose. Rushed over and Angus had once again pushed the lid off the faunarium and was hiding under the cage and Wee Jeemy was still in the carrier! :bash: I am so bad! :bash: I felt awful!!

Thank goodness that was Angus' last dose. I stopped hearing him wheeze last Wednesday/Thursday and read on the rat site about Baytril that you should continue with the medicine for 7 days after the symptoms have gone. I still wasn't sure about Wee Jeemy wheezing, but thought as I had the medicine I'd give him some just in case, so he's only got a couple of days to go.

I'm starting to really worry about my memory - I'm so easily distracted nowadays! :roll:


----------



## _jake_

Damn, can't believe I typed Barmy instead of barny. And yep, we are both! LOL


----------



## Amalthea

I'm sure some tasties will make them completely forget they weren't happy with you, Eileen *lol*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hey! That's excellent! I'm so pleased for you!
> 
> Forgot to say earlier, I did it again! Went to bed last night, got up this morning, went to get the little glass bowls I give the boys their medicine in and they weren't in the draining rack and they weren't on the bench.
> 
> Then I stopped and thought and had no recollection of taking them out of the small carriers after I'd given them last night's dose. Rushed over and Angus had once again pushed the lid off the faunarium and was hiding under the cage and Wee Jeemy was still in the carrier! :bash: I am so bad! :bash: I felt awful!!
> 
> Thank goodness that was Angus' last dose. I stopped hearing him wheeze last Wednesday/Thursday and read on the rat site about Baytril that you should continue with the medicine for 7 days after the symptoms have gone. I still wasn't sure about Wee Jeemy wheezing, but thought as I had the medicine I'd give him some just in case, so he's only got a couple of days to go.
> 
> I'm starting to really worry about my memory - I'm so easily distracted nowadays! :roll:


 

Ooops, Im sure they will have forgiven you already.

Dont forget the children when you leave the sanctuary:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Kids *shuuudddeeeerrrrrssss*


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Ditta, did you see the baby Gorilla & baby Pileated Gibbon at Blackpool Zoo??? And did you get a pic of an Aardvark for me???


 hey col, we got piccies of the baby gibbon, the baby gorilla had the whole of thr zoo visitors staring at it so never had the chance and the aardvark was asleep in a dark corner of his enclosure curled in a ball, my sis was very disappointed as she has never seen one before:devil:

my sis took all the pics as i was minding the child........that consisted of letting her run riot but on the end of a lead, so if she got to far i could yank her back, taytay as she insists on being called, was more taken with the seagulls, peacocks that were eating out of my hand, than the many zoo animals, but she has got a soft spot for the giraffes, as she watches one on cbeebies............i will get my sis to send me the pics:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

OOOH! Forgot to tell you!! A very good friend of mine may be buying that possum!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> OOOH! Forgot to tell you!! A very good friend of mine may be buying that possum!!!!


 

Ooooh lucky thing:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh!!! She has gotten a PM back saying she sounds "ideal"


----------



## Shell195

Im off to Southport later to drop my nephews biirthday present off as hes one year old:flrt:Hes already walking by himself


----------



## Amalthea

Awwwwww!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I know, huh!!! She has gotten a PM back saying she sounds "ideal"


That must be so exciting for her .


----------



## Shell195

Im a bit annoyed as the last baby dup I sold got picked up 4 weeks ago and did his mammoth journey to kent via Scotland, the girl wasnt in so he then got kept by the courier until he could be delivered again 2 weeks later. She says he is very timid and nervous which he wasnt when he left:bash:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> morning alex,
> 
> i'm off to work now 10-2, so i'll see ya later on mate


 Chat to you later mate


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> That must be so exciting for her .


Don't know about er, but it's bloody exciting for ME!! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Im a bit annoyed as the last baby dup I sold got picked up 4 weeks ago and did his mammoth journey to kent via Scotland, the girl wasnt in so he then got kept by the courier until he could be delivered again 2 weeks later. She says he is very timid and nervous which he wasnt when he left:bash:


Oh no


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dont forget the children when you leave the sanctuary:whistling2::lol2:


That would be a good 'un!



Shell195 said:


> Im a bit annoyed as the last baby dup I sold got picked up 4 weeks ago and did his mammoth journey to kent via Scotland, the girl wasnt in so he then got kept by the courier until he could be delivered again 2 weeks later. She says he is very timid and nervous which he wasnt when he left:bash:


Oh dear, poor little Dup - probably lack of handling has set him back. She'll just have to work harder to get him settled again - she should have made sure she was in! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

just finished cleaning the front room , now i cant stop sneezing  bloody bird seed lol


----------



## feorag

I'm back from the Sanctuary and remembered to bring both children home! :lol2:

BUT............... I left my bag behind! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'm back from the Sanctuary and remembered to bring both children home! :lol2:
> 
> BUT............... I left my bag behind! :lol2:


:lol2: im forgetful too 
still prob best you remembered the kids :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Nah should of left um there! LOL


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Nah should of left um there! LOL


:lol2: i dont think their parents would of been thrilled


----------



## _jake_

You sure? :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Poor woodgreen animal shelters
BBC News - Abandoned cats swamp animal shelter in Cambridgeshire

ANYONE in the Cambridge area thinking of getting a kitten or a cat, please look here first.

Or become a moggy midwife
MoggyMidwives - Wood Green Animal Shelters

Over 150 at the shelter now, and another 200 on a waiting list.


----------



## Shell195

Im back from Southport, stopped at Pets at home while I was there to get some Chinchilla dried herbs and a stupid woman was trying to return a baby hamster she had bought last weekend:bash: It was chewing her sons jeans:bash: The gist of the convo was that [email protected] gave her taming advice as they couldnt take it back as she hadnt had it long enough:gasp:
The poor sod only had a wheel,food bowl,water bottle and a plastic igloo with no bedding. I really felt like taking it home myself but Sophie dragged me away  I wouldnt mind but she was the one who pointed the people out while I was waiting to pay and they were close enough for me to listen in


----------



## ditta

well well well, critters never fail to dumbfound me!!!!!!!
i just cleaned out our 2 male nile rats, we have had them about a year, we got them off very good friends of ours and they said they would keep a girlie baby back if they had any and we wanted to breed, but we were happy with just the 2 males, they have never tamed down, but we ove to watch thewm, i usually clean around their bed and clean the bed evey month or so, but it must be six weeks since ive done their bed as last time they wouldnt get out so i left them, whilst cleaning them today im sure out of the corner of my eye i saw a tail but both rats were in my sight.......yes youve guessed it.........3 baby nile rats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor hamster...  People really piss me off sometimes 

And exciting, Ditta!! Surprise surprise! I think you may have a male and female  *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations ditta:2thumb:
Was in the local petshop yesterday and they have an African grey parrot called George for sale. Im sick of telling them to change his water so I took his dish out and handed it to the girl with "This needs changing" Her face was a picture:whistling2: He looks like he needs someone to love him which is when I thought of you:flrt:


----------



## ditta




----------



## ditta

oh and by the way shell, ive got my fingers in my ears and im going lalalalalalalalalalalalalalala so i dont hear you:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> oh and by the way shell, ive got my fingers in my ears and im going lalalalalalalalalalalalalalala so i dont hear you:devil::devil::devil:


 

But hes beautiful and says lots too including F:censor:k off, Im sure he whispered I need 2 new mummies as I was leaving:gasp: Hes in a cage in the door way so hes in a draft and only looks happy when people visit the shop. Poor George has nobody to love him


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> But hes beautiful and says lots too including F:censor:k off, Im sure he whispered I need 2 new mummies as I was leaving:gasp: Hes in a cage in the door way so hes in a draft and only looks happy when people visit the shop. Poor George has nobody to love him


 lalalalalalalalalalalawhich shoplalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaal


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs235.snc4/39110_415892757770_775767770_4692438_3853793_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
Are those the adults as Ive never actually seen any in the fur


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> lalalalalalalalalalalawhich shoplalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaal


 

:lol2: This one



*E & S Pet Supplies *

javascript:;Talbot Court, Ormskirk Rd, *Skelmersdale*, Lancashire WN8 9AS 

Tel: *01695 557702*

Share with friends

Map & Directions (E & S Pet Supplies)


Categories: *Pet Shops *
Map & Directions... (E & S Pet Supplies)


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Are those the adults as Ive never actually seen any in the fur


 no they the babies shell, they about the size of adult mice:gasp::gasp: the parents are smaller than normal rats but bigger than mice


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> no they the babies shell, they about the size of adult mice:gasp::gasp: the parents are smaller than normal rats but bigger than mice


 
Very cute:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im back from Southport, stopped at Pets at home while I was there to get some Chinchilla dried herbs and a stupid woman was trying to return a baby hamster she had bought last weekend:bash: It was chewing her sons jeans:bash: The gist of the convo was that [email protected] gave her taming advice as they couldnt take it back as she hadnt had it long enough:gasp:
> The poor sod only had a wheel,food bowl,water bottle and a plastic igloo with no bedding. I really felt like taking it home myself but Sophie dragged me away  I wouldnt mind but she was the one who pointed the people out while I was waiting to pay and they were close enough for me to listen in


do you know, people will never cease to amaze me - do they not do *any* research before they buy critters! :bash: 


ami_j said:


> :lol2: i dont think their parents would of been thrilled


Probablly not Jaime, but regarding my own children, there have been times......................................... :whistling2:

Ditta your baby rats that you didn't know you had, cos you didnt know you had a male and female :lol: look gorgeous!


----------



## Amalthea

Cute babies, Ditta!!! 

Am getting dressed to go out with Gary's work colleagues. Going for a pink corset and jeans.


----------



## tomwilson

i went on a shopping spree spent the most i have ever spent on clothes today, i bought a new pair of jeans £20, two t-shirts £7, £10, a new jacket £25, new backback £5, and i also got a new pair of jeans for diana and a jacket that we will share both £20 each, all from TK MAX, apart from the bag i got at garston market

i only usually buy things at george for under a fiver:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

I love that shop Tom . Decent brandnames for a good price .

I am cooking dinner. I only just woke up! Just simple mashed potato, mashes sweet potato and sausages .


----------



## Shell195

Tom, you deserve some pleasure in life :2thumb:

Ive just had Vege chilli and rice Mmmmm


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Tom, you deserve some pleasure in life :2thumb:
> 
> Ive just had Vege chilli and rice Mmmmm


i think soo to but a little woried about the 100+ pounds i've spent, it was well spent though i think, plus i have a BBQ with my family tomorrow so it'll make a change not looking like a trap infront of them :lol2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i think soo to but a little woried about the 100+ pounds i've spent, it was well spent though i think, plus i have a BBQ with my family tomorrow so it'll make a change not looking like a *trap* infront of them :lol2:


Er! Is that a trap as in horse and trap, or trap as in animal trap! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Er! Is that a trap as in horse and trap, or trap as in animal trap! :lol2:


 
I am far to nice to mention it:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Er! Is that a trap as in horse and trap, or trap as in animal trap! :lol2:


 i reread it like 3 times lol missed that one, i meant a tramp, homeless begar, hobo,:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i reread it like 3 times lol missed that one, i meant a tramp, homeless *begar*, hobo,:lol2:


 
*begar*

   /ˈbeɪ







gɑr/  Show Spelled[*bey*-gahr]  Show IPA 
*–noun *_Anglo-Indian _. compulsory labor, as for the repair of bridges or roads. :whistling2:


Cant you tell Im bored lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> *begar*
> 
> /ˈbeɪimagegɑr/ [URL="http://sp.dictionary.com/dictstatic/g/d/dictionary_questionbutton_default.gif"]image[/URL] Show Spelled[*bey*-gahr] [URL="http://sp.dictionary.com/dictstatic/g/d/dictionary_questionbutton_default.gif"]image[/URL] Show IPA
> *–noun *_Anglo-Indian _. compulsory labor, as for the repair of bridges or roads. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Cant you tell Im bored lol


 its great this new online spell checker:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> *begar*
> 
> /ˈbeɪimagegɑr/ http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/IPA_pron_key.htmlimage Show Spelled[*bey*-gahr] http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/Spell_pron_key.htmlimage Show IPA
> *–noun *_Anglo-Indian _. compulsory labor, as for the repair of bridges or roads. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Cant you tell Im bored lol


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> *begar*
> 
> /ˈbeɪimagegɑr/ [URL="http://sp.dictionary.com/dictstatic/g/d/dictionary_questionbutton_default.gif"]image[/URL] Show Spelled[*bey*-gahr] [URL="http://sp.dictionary.com/dictstatic/g/d/dictionary_questionbutton_default.gif"]image[/URL] Show IPA
> *–noun *_Anglo-Indian _. compulsory labor, as for the repair of bridges or roads. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Cant you tell Im bored lol


:lol2: It gets worse doesn't it? :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

whys everyone so quiet tonight


----------



## _jake_

Because we are plotting to murder you Tom, now shuush, I'm trying to concentrate!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Because we are plotting to murder you Tom, now shuush, I'm trying to concentrate!


oh ffs jake i said its 1 drop per litre!!! its not hard
















only joking tom lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> oh ffs jake i said its 1 drop per litre!!! its not hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only joking tom lol


 :gasp:what are you planning to do to my iron bru!!!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :gasp:what are you planning to do to my iron bru!!!


dw ^^ :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Almonds is the new flavor, don't ya know?


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Almonds is the new flavor, don't ya know?


 you planning on using cyanide:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> you planning on using cyanide:whistling2:


nah cyanide is boring 
strychnine ^^


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> nah cyanide is boring
> strychnine ^^


 does that taste like almonds too?


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> does that taste like almonds too?


seeing as im still alive and have no peeled back grin id say i dont know lol


----------



## _jake_

Taste a bit and tell us the results Tom: victory:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Taste a bit and tell us the results Tom: victory:


 i'm not your guiniea pig you swine :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Nah, my lab mouse! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Nah, my lab mouse! :whistling2:


 how about you be my canary and i'll send you down a gaseous hole :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Awesome! I knew I'd get in some hole somehow! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> how about you be my canary and i'll send you down a gaseous hole :lol2:


doubt your missus would approve :lol2:


_jake_ said:


> Awesome! I knew I'd get in some hole somehow! :whistling2:


lol what about alex


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> doubt your missus would approve :lol2:
> 
> lol what about alex


 i was talking about alex i'll finnaly give him that bus fare he's been begging for to go visit him


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> hey col, we got piccies of the baby gibbon, the baby gorilla had the whole of thr zoo visitors staring at it so never had the chance and the aardvark was asleep in a dark corner of his enclosure curled in a ball, my sis was very disappointed as she has never seen one before:devil:
> 
> my sis took all the pics as i was minding the child........that consisted of letting her run riot but on the end of a lead, so if she got to far i could yank her back, taytay as she insists on being called, was more taken with the seagulls, peacocks that were eating out of my hand, than the many zoo animals, but she has got a soft spot for the giraffes, as she watches one on cbeebies............i will get my sis to send me the pics:lol2:


Thats great Ditta! We havent been to Blackpool Zoo for nearly 2 years now. We normally go every year, as well as Chester Zoo. When we have some money (not likely) we will have to visit. I loooove Aardvarks! Can't wait to see piccies hun.


----------



## _jake_

I've visited him. Plenty of times. Hes good. I recommend him.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats great Ditta! We havent been to Blackpool Zoo for nearly 2 years now. We normally go every year, as well as Chester Zoo. When we have some money (not likely) we will have to visit. I loooove Aardvarks! Can't wait to see piccies hun.


 heard anything back from the job you applied for dude


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I've visited him. Plenty of times. Hes good. I recommend him.


 are you alex's pimp now


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> *do you know, people will never cease to amaze me - do they not do any research before they buy critters*! :bash:
> Probablly not Jaime, but regarding my own children, there have been times......................................... :whistling2:
> 
> Ditta your baby rats that you didn't know you had, cos you didnt know you had a male and female :lol: look gorgeous!


This is part of the reason why I get peed off when pet shops get ALL the blame for numpties buying animals. Yes, the pet shop should be informing people about how to care for the animals in the shop, what size they grow to, etc etc, but owners should also be researching the animals that take their fancy too.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> are you alex's pimp now


they were bf and bf lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> heard anything back from the job you applied for dude


Not yet bud. Im really hoping I hear back soon, as not only does my financial situation need it, but also my sanity & happiness.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not yet bud. Im really hoping I hear back soon, as not only does my financial situation need it, but also my sanity & happiness.


still got my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> they were bf and bf lol


That's a secret:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Not yet bud. Im really hoping I hear back soon, as not only does my financial situation need it, but also my sanity & happiness.


crossing my fingers for you col


----------



## tomwilson

wow only 11 days untill the NW BBQ i hope the weather picks up a bit, wonder if i should bring a tent with us incase it does p*ss it down


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> That's a secret:bash:


oops :lol2:
nah if you were really together i wouldnt of said anything, you do flirt alot tho haha


----------



## _jake_

BF as in Best Friends, yes? :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> still got my fingers crossed for ya





ami_j said:


> crossing my fingers for you col


Thanks guys! If I got it, I would be the happiest I've been for a long time.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> BF as in Best Friends, yes? :blush:


um sure 


Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys! If I got it, I would be the happiest I've been for a long time.


 you totally deserve it


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> wow only 11 days untill the NW BBQ i hope the weather picks up a bit, wonder if i should bring a tent with us incase it does p*ss it down


Oh yes! <gulp> What will we do if its raining? We could bring a gazebo if necessary, but if its windy, it might not be such a good idea. Mmmm


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> um sure
> 
> you totally deserve it


Thanks hun x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun x


still trying with the bird he took cornflakes off me with my hand in the cage this afternoon , he wasnt in the mood this evening tho


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes! <gulp> What will we do if its raining? We could bring a gazebo if necessary, but if its windy, it might not be such a good idea. Mmmm


 i have got a very big tent in my mums that should fit us all plus with the guy ropes down wind shouldn't be a bigy, maybe if some one else has a gazebo we could set that up at the front of the twent and have the BBQ under that and eat in the tent


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> still trying with the bird he took cornflakes off me with my hand in the cage this afternoon , he wasnt in the mood this evening tho


Thats good! Hes going the right way for definate!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i have got a very big tent in my mums that should fit us all plus with the guy ropes down wind shouldn't be a bigy, maybe if some one else has a gazebo we could set that up at the front of the twent and have the BBQ under that and eat in the tent


Yes, that sounds good. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, that sounds good. :2thumb:


 lol trains are gonna be fun stil ghaven't looked up times or anything thought it would be pretty simple being so close should have a look really


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol trains are gonna be fun stil ghaven't looked up times or anything thought it would be pretty simple being so close should have a look really


I will have to tell Clark about it again, so he can get used to the idea. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats good! Hes going the right way for definate!


i hope so...whats next? he still likes to hiss and try peck


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I will have to tell Clark about it again, so he can get used to the idea. :lol2:


 i've been reminding diana every few days looks like we may have to bring her nephew along with us though


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i hope so...whats next? he still likes to hiss and try peck


When he is taking the food from your hand every time reliably, try getting him to put a foot onto your finger in order to get at the treat. First one foot, then eventually both feet so that he is stepping onto your finger to get the treat.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i've been reminding diana every few days looks like we may have to bring her nephew along with us though


Thats ok. So the people coming are:

Me
Clark
You
Diane
Diane's nephew
Shell
Shells offspring (1 or 2)
Jen
Gary
Cilla
Martin
Ditta
Cat

And animals attending are:

Joe, Lolly & Daisy (my 3 mutts)
3 of Shells dogs
Ditta's skunk Dice

Have I forgotten anyone or anything?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats ok. So the people coming are:
> 
> Me
> Clark
> You
> Diane
> Diane's nephew
> Shell
> Shells offspring (1 or 2)
> Jen
> Gary
> Cilla
> Martin
> Ditta
> Cat
> 
> And animals attending are:
> 
> Joe, Lolly & Daisy (my 3 mutts)
> 3 of Shells dogs
> Ditta's skunk Dice
> 
> Have I forgotten anyone or anything?


 don't think so may have to check whos remembered and will still be attending me youi and shell are 100% don't know about the others


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> When he is taking the food from your hand every time reliably, try getting him to put a foot onto your finger in order to get at the treat. First one foot, then eventually both feet so that he is stepping onto your finger to get the treat.


ok  
been playing wolf whistling vids to try get him to pick it up lol


----------



## Amalthea

Don't foget Diesel, too  He loves the beach. Couldn't NOT bring him.

Am SOOOOOOOOO tired!!


----------



## Cillah

Martin and I should be there .


----------



## Amalthea

Didja want a lift, Cilla? Like I said before, you'll be squished in the back seat with a puppy (who may be a bit damp on the way home) :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Didja want a lift, Cilla? Like I said before, you'll be squished in the back seat with a puppy (who may be a bit damp on the way home) :whistling2:


That would be great Jen .


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> That would be great Jen .


 
You may not be saying that when you're being sat on by a soggy mutt :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Wish I was coming! :sad: Such a pity you're sooooo far away! :bash:

Although I wouldn't be able to bring Skye cos he'd just bite all the other dogs and cause mayhem! :roll:

Well I've got up this morning and am going to have to blitz my living room. It's a total tip! :bash:

The rats need cleaning and Calleigh needs a spot clean. Monty hasn't eaten for a couple of months, so nothing in his viv! :roll:

Someone from Newcastle is coming up this afternoon to collect one of my rainbow face painting cakes, so I thought I'd better tidy up a bit before she comes in! :gasp:

So busy day ahead, doing what I love best - housework - *NOT!!! :lol2:*


----------



## Cillah

I might be weird but I actually like doing housework. I love the feeling of looking at a clean house after I've done it. :lol2:

I didn't do much though. Just the dishes and kitchen, washing, general tidying and sweeping out the pet room. Now I am writing a letter to my Grandma and resending an overseas voting application so I can still vote in Australian elections .


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone Just hought i would pop in and say hello before i go into town and pick up a few odds and ends and see if i can find a couple more fish for Glyns new tank 
Wish i were closer to everyone too Eileen but it looks like it may be just us two on here when the meet is on.


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone Just hought i would pop in and say hello before i go into town and pick up a few odds and ends and see if i can find a couple more fish for Glyns new tank
> Wish i were closer to everyone too Eileen but it looks like it may be just us two on here when the meet is on.


Even though you can't come we all still love you to bits :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I might be weird but I actually like doing housework. I love the feeling of looking at a clean house after I've done it. :lol2:
> 
> I didn't do much though. Just the dishes and kitchen, washing, general tidying and sweeping out the pet room. Now I am writing a letter to my Grandma and resending an overseas voting application so I can still vote in Australian elections .


Maybe when you've been doing it for 40 years you might think differently though! :lol:

I used to be like you when I got my first house, but as the years have progressed I've become so fed up of doing the same thing day in, day out, week in, week out and now I wish I could pay someone to do it for me!



sammy1969 said:


> Wish i were closer to everyone too Eileen but it looks like it may be just us two on here when the meet is on.


Looks tht way Sammy! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

I HATE housework... Why Gary does most of it 

Am just about to head off to Derby for a friend's 30th. Gary, Diesel, and I are staying the night, so sorting everything (and everybody) out for the night.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone Just hought i would pop in and say hello before i go into town and pick up a few odds and ends and see if i can find a couple more fish for Glyns new tank
> Wish i were closer to everyone too Eileen but it looks like it may be just us two on here when the meet is on.


and me


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive only just got back from the sanctuary:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Guys does anyone know the name of the movie that focuses on a talking parrot and it ISN'T Paulie. I know there is two but I can't think of the other one. :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Guys does anyone know the name of the movie that focuses on a talking parrot and it ISN'T Paulie. I know there is two but I can't think of the other one. :blush:


i know theres a book and was a tv show called harrys mad


----------



## Cillah

I remembered it. It's Australian haha. Called The Real Macaw


----------



## Shell195

Bump:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's funny!


----------



## Shell195

You had a good day Eileen?


----------



## Shell195

I was at A&E lastnight until 4.00am:blush:
Chris has a bad back but NHS direct decided he could have a damaged spine or kidney stones:bash:


----------



## feorag

Seriously? You were back at the hospital again?? Bloody hell, why don't you just get your children admitted and leave them there? :lol2:

It wasn't a bad day Shell. Did some washing and a bit of cleaning and a lot of tidying! :roll:

Then the woman came to collect the rainbow cake and was here over an hour picking my brains for ideas about face painting and products and went away with a list of stuff that I had that she wanted to buy too! Good job I'm good natured, cos I could have told her to shove off because she only lives 10 mile away from me, so could be in opposition to me. :lol2:

Then I made up some bracelets. I made a spider one with red crystal teardrops like blood, a tarantula one the same, a bat one the same, a scorpion one the same and a Twilight one with 2 wolves, 2 bats, 2 red crystals and a pure clear crystal (for Bella).

Will have to ask Jen if she thinks it's any good.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Seriously? You were back at the hospital again?? Bloody hell, why don't you just get your children admitted and leave them there? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Its *VERY* tempting, its becoming embarassing:blush:
> 
> It wasn't a bad day Shell. Did some washing and a bit of cleaning and a lot of tidying! :roll:
> 
> Then the woman came to collect the rainbow cake and was here over an hour picking my brains for ideas about face painting and products and went away with a list of stuff that I had that she wanted to buy too! Good job I'm good natured, cos I could have told her to shove off because she only lives 10 mile away from me, so could be in opposition to me. :lol2:
> 
> Then I made up some bracelets. I made a spider one with red crystal teardrops like blood, a tarantula one the same, a bat one the same, a scorpion one the same and a Twilight one with 2 wolves, 2 bats, 2 red crystals and a pure clear crystal (for Bella).
> 
> Will have to ask Jen if she thinks it's any good.


 

The bracelets sound good:no1:
:lol2: @ the woman

Oooh can you please make me 4 rat hammocks with clips, not bothered about colour or pattern as they just pee on them anyway:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i'm sloshed is anyone here to talk to me :crazy:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Don't foget Diesel, too  He loves the beach. Couldn't NOT bring him.
> 
> Am SOOOOOOOOO tired!!


Oh yes, I forgot about Deisel! Sorry Deisel! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Wish I was coming! :sad: Such a pity you're sooooo far away! :bash:
> 
> *Although I wouldn't be able to bring Skye cos he'd just bite all the other dogs and cause mayhem!* :roll:


I predict Daisy will be a bit of a bitch with the other dogs, but hopefully one of them will put her in her place


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm sloshed is anyone here to talk to me :crazy:


Hi Tom, don't forget to send me that cheque for £500 that you promised me :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi Tom, don't forget to send me that cheque for £500 that you promised me :whistling2:


 i'm not that out of i9t, jesus sober a guy up why don't ya:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm not that out of i9t, jesus sober a guy up why don't ya:devil:


Sorry!

Shall we run down the street in the buff now? :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Shall we run down the street in the buff now? :whistling2:


 lol nah we'll skinny dip at formby:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol nah we'll skinny dip at formby:Na_Na_Na_Na:


But the squirrels might spy our nuts! :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

So you should skinny dip! I've never seen a squirrel so you should tempt them over with your nuts .


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The bracelets sound good:no1:
> :lol2: @ the woman
> 
> Oooh can you please make me 4 rat hammocks with clips, not bothered about colour or pattern as they just pee on them anyway:lol2:


Certainly can - how desperate are you! I ask because I'm trying to put together some spider jewellery for Selina's friend to take to Kempton on the 10th of this month. I put a brand new hammock in my cage last week, one of the ones with the Sherpa fleece cover like lambswool and the big rats chewed through it immediately to get into the bit between it and the cover! :bash: They've never chewed a hammock before, which is why I only give them hammocks now! :bash: Such bad boys! :bash:

What's everyone up to today? We're going to take advantage of the good weather and weed the back garden - in the last couple of weeks they've sprung up everywhere and some of them are like a foot tall already! :gasp:

Then we're going to do what we did last week - take Skye out for a good walk if we can find somewhere deserted :roll: and then go and get something to eat! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

morning..........im waiting patiently for cat to come home, shes due approx 6pm, so ive got to tidy up, which will take 5 mins cos apart from the bed and the computor chair ive not really messed anywhere:lol2:

ooooooo im all excited , its like ooooooooooooo, ooooooooooo why is my tummy fluttering.........oooo my babys coming home, ooooooo:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

That's so sweet . Oh Ditta my mum was so mad with me because I never took a photo of Dice. :lol2:



Guys I am so sad. I read this today. When 2 dinosaurs become 1 - Boing Boing

If you can't be bothered clicking it. Pretty much the dinosaur Triceratops. There is now good evidence that it isn't its own dinosaur and is just the young form of another one. My poor childhood. :blush:


----------



## ditta

there you ggo cillah send her that one :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> image
> 
> there you ggo cillah send her that one :lol2:


Hahaha . I will but if she is coming to Formby I will take one on my phone and just send that :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

oh yes she will be coming to formby, she looking forward to seeing squirrels:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Certainly can - how desperate are you! I ask because I'm trying to put together some spider jewellery for Selina's friend to take to Kempton on the 10th of this month. I put a brand new hammock in my cage last week, one of the ones with the Sherpa fleece cover like lambswool and the big rats chewed through it immediately to get into the bit between it and the cover! :bash: They've never chewed a hammock before, which is why I only give them hammocks now! :bash: Such bad boys! :bash:
> 
> What's everyone up to today? We're going to take advantage of the good weather and weed the back garden - in the last couple of weeks they've sprung up everywhere and some of them are like a foot tall already! :gasp:
> 
> Then we're going to do what we did last week - take Skye out for a good walk if we can find somewhere deserted :roll: and then go and get something to eat! :2thumb:


 

Naughty rats:lol2: Im not desperate at all just whenever you have spare time. Touch wood mine havent eaten there hammocks but I only have the ones you made last time so when I change them I have to use fleece and paper clips and its such a pain so thought more hammocks would be easier 

Its horrid weather here again:bash: I was going to trim back some of the creepers as they are choking the Wisteria but will wait for a better day. Ive been to Asda and got stuff to make a roast dinner which Ive just prepared *makes a note to kick Steve out of the kitchen in future as he kept putting things away I hadnt finished with :roll:
Ive got to wipe the rats shelves but I cleaned them out last night so thats one job less to do.


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> morning..........im waiting patiently for cat to come home, shes due approx 6pm, so ive got to tidy up, which will take 5 mins cos apart from the bed and the computor chair ive not really messed anywhere:lol2:
> 
> ooooooo im all excited , its like ooooooooooooo, ooooooooooo why is my tummy fluttering.........oooo my babys coming home, ooooooo:lol2:


 


I bet you cant wait ditta:2thumb: No doubt neither of you will be on here much tonight:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I predict Daisy will be a bit of a bitch with the other dogs, but hopefully one of them will put her in her place


 
I hope Daisy doesnt bully my big dork of a Rottie "Kye" as hes such a wimp:lol2: "Karla" the GSD on the other hand will ignore her totally as she will have her beloved frisbee and "Lucy" my springer x collie will have her ball and thats much more interesting than another dog


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> So you should skinny dip! I've never seen a squirrel so you should tempt them over with your nuts .


Tom can tempt them over with his nuts. I will stand back & allow them to feed. The squirrels at Formby are a rare type,not seen in many places at all. Here is a pic of one I took last time I was there. As you can see, they have specially adapted teeth for eating nuts.
































I bet Tom is having second thoughts about exposing his nuts to the squirrels now eh?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> That's so sweet . Oh Ditta my mum was so mad with me because I never took a photo of Dice. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I am so sad. I read this today. When 2 dinosaurs become 1 - Boing Boing
> 
> If you can't be bothered clicking it. Pretty much the dinosaur Triceratops. There is now good evidence that it isn't its own dinosaur and is just the young form of another one. My poor childhood. :blush:


I suppose it does just go to show that it is extremely hard to try to deciepher the life of an extinct animal.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I hope Daisy doesnt bully my big dork of a Rottie "Kye" as hes such a wimp:lol2: "Karla" the GSD on the other hand will ignore her totally as she will have her beloved frisbee and "Lucy" my springer x collie will have her ball and thats much more interesting than another dog


Daisy seems to think she is a pit bull sometimes, & she normally sets Lolly off with a bit of verbal too. :lol2: Just get Kye to sit on them! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Daisy seems to think she is a pit bull sometimes, & she normally sets Lolly off with a bit of verbal too. :lol2: Just get Kye to sit on them! :lol2:


 
I will have to catch him first :lol2:
It will be fine, hes used to being dominted by little dogs with big voices:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

SOOOOOO tired! Just thought I'd pop in and say hi  Just got back from the party in Derby. Diesel conned a few people into playing ball with him and it was a beautiful cottage! The room we stayed in was gorgeous! And it's on the market (shame I don't have a spare £400,000 laying about)! There was one down fall to the whole thing.... There was a wasps nest and Diesel has been stung repeatedly.  He seems alright, though. Not acting strangely, swollen, or running a temp. Just a bit itchy in a few places.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> *makes a note to kick Steve out of the kitchen in future as he kept putting things away I hadnt finished with :roll:


Barry does that to me too and it drives me mad. I'll go into a cupboard get something out I need, go to another cupboard, get something else and when I turn around the first things vanished back into the cupboard! :bash:

When you say hammocks with the clips, I presume you just mean that you need the 'D' rings added to the loops, cos you've already got the spring clips???



Amalthea said:


> SOOOOOO tired! Just thought I'd pop in and say hi  Just got back from the party in Derby. Diesel conned a few people into playing ball with him and it was a beautiful cottage! The room we stayed in was gorgeous! And it's on the market (shame I don't have a spare £400,000 laying about)! There was one down fall to the whole thing.... There was a wasps nest and Diesel has been stung repeatedly.  He seems alright, though. Not acting strangely, swollen, or running a temp. Just a bit itchy in a few places.


Poor Diesel that must have been awful for him. Wasp stings hurt! :sad:

Jen - as our resident Twilight expert, can I have your opinion please?

I made some new bracelets yesterday including this one. Do you think I would be able to advertise this as a "Twilight bracelet". Got the wolf, the bat and a pure crystal heart for Bella, Edward and Jacob


----------



## Amalthea

I love it!! But one thing I would change, if possible..... Change the bat to a lion and it'd be very Twilighty


----------



## Amalthea

Those wasps were horrible, as well... They would NOT let go of Diesel.... One was attached to the side of his face and I was trying to brush it off (quite forcefully) and the little bugger hung on! Diesel is doing fine, though. He had a swim to cool the sting.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I love it!! But one thing I would change, if possible..... Change the bat to a lion and it'd be very Twilighty


But if I put on a lion, then surely I'd have to put on a lamb too?

I was working on wolf for Jacob, bat for Edward and pure crystal for Bella.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Barry does that to me too and it drives me mad. I'll go into a cupboard get something out I need, go to another cupboard, get something else and when I turn around the first things vanished back into the cupboard! :bash:
> 
> When you say hammocks with the clips, I presume you just mean that you need the 'D' rings added to the loops, cos you've already got the spring clips???
> 
> Poor Diesel that must have been awful for him. Wasp stings hurt! :sad:
> 
> Jen - as our resident Twilight expert, can I have your opinion please?
> 
> I made some new bracelets yesterday including this one. Do you think I would be able to advertise this as a "Twilight bracelet". Got the wolf, the bat and a pure crystal heart for Bella, Edward and Jacob
> 
> image


 
I dont have any clips so if its not a pain I want D rings and spring clips, if you dont have any already then just D rings will do and I will use large paper clips for hanging

The bracelet looks great:no1:

Jen, sorry about poor Diesel, wasps can be evil:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> But if I put on a lion, then surely I'd have to put on a lamb too?
> 
> I was working on wolf for Jacob, bat for Edward and pure crystal for Bella.


Bats aren't mentioned at all in the book.... Why I'd stay away from that as Edward. Hm.... let me think  Brain's not working too well at the moment :lol2:

I would have quite happily "gotten rid" of this wasp nest. They stung quite a few people (one had to go to hospital and cuz we were in the middle of nowhere, they sent an air ambulance *lol* I think it was a bit of a waste... She wasn't THAT bad. Coulda gone to the GP or pharmacy) and stung Diesel so many times. But the girl who's party it was is completely against killing ANYTHING. So we sat surrounded by incense burners.


----------



## _jake_

Doesn't it cost something like 1k for an half hour flight for emergency services chopppers? I swear I heard that on one of the police documentary. What a waste indeed! LOL


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Doesn't it cost something like 1k for an half hour flight for emergency services chopppers? I swear I heard that on one of the police documentary. What a waste indeed! LOL


 
And they flew around the house several times, landed, came in, a NORMAL AMBULANCE took her to hospital, they lifted off, landed again, lifted off, landed again, and about and hour after they arrived, FINALLY took off. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

How about an apple, Eileen? That'd be better than the bat. Or an amber colored crystal.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> And they flew around the house several times, landed, came in, a NORMAL AMBULANCE took her to hospital, they lifted off, landed again, lifted off, landed again, and about and hour after they arrived, FINALLY took off. :lol2:


What an incredible waste of time and money! :gasp:

Back to the bracelet - if I thought it would sell for sure then I'd put a lion on it, but just wondered if it would look odd without a lamb as well. 
See I've never read the books and only seen 1 and half of the films lol2 so don't know the story, just thought of bats cos of the vampire side of things.

Can I ask (in my ignorance) why apple? And why Amber? And if I decided it wasn't worth buying the lion charm as extra on the off-chance of it selling, would it be better just to do the wolf, crystal heart and the red crystal teardrops - maybe putting them on a bead bracelet rather than a chain?


----------



## Cillah

I like your bracelet Eileen. Agree with Jen on the bat thing . By the way Jen if you're still coming over tomorrow to drop the rats and tank here ? Just because we need to go to Ashton either before or after you come .

My rats were so naughty last night. Chewed a string off of both hammocks and yesterday I was just thinking about how good they are at not chewing! I managed to fix it though with Martins help .


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> What an incredible waste of time and money! :gasp:
> 
> Back to the bracelet - if I thought it would sell for sure then I'd put a lion on it, but just wondered if it would look odd without a lamb as well.
> See I've never read the books and only seen 1 and half of the films lol2 so don't know the story, just thought of bats cos of the vampire side of things.
> 
> Can I ask (in my ignorance) why apple? And why Amber? And if I decided it wasn't worth buying the lion charm as extra on the off-chance of it selling, would it be better just to do the wolf, crystal heart and the red crystal teardrops - maybe putting them on a bead bracelet rather than a chain?


I don't think it'd be weird without the lamb  An apple, because that is the cover of Twilight (the forbidden fruit and all that jazz) and amber, because the Cullens' eyes are amber due to their unusual diet choices  "Normal" vampires' eyes are red. I think it'd be better without the bats and nothing to replace it. Maybe add more of the red tear drops to bulk it up a bit?



Cillah said:


> I like your bracelet Eileen. Agree with Jen on the bat thing . By the way Jen if you're still coming over tomorrow to drop the rats and tank here ? Just because we need to go to Ashton either before or after you come .
> 
> My rats were so naughty last night. Chewed a string off of both hammocks and yesterday I was just thinking about how good they are at not chewing! I managed to fix it though with Martins help .


 
Yup  It'll be in the evening after Gary gets back from work. I have a party to deliver over your way, so can bring the tank and ratties over to ya then 

LOOK!!! http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032850974/07a42868.html


----------



## feorag

It must be "naughty rat time" then! :roll:

My boys have never chewed a hammock and I've just noticed that, not only have they chewed a few holes in the fleece lining, but they also chewed the top corner of the outer cotton fabric! It's only the second time I've given them one like this with the warm sheep wool type fleece lining! :bash:


----------



## Cillah

Maybe one of those will be friends with Peri . Good luck!


----------



## Amalthea

I really hope so, Cilla!!! I've e-mailed her!  I tried calling the number on her website, but it went straight to voicemail.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I really hope so, Cilla!!! I've e-mailed her!  I tried calling the number on her website, but it went straight to voicemail.


Well it does look promising and sounds like she has a few piggies . If she needs to rehome them then surely she would stay close to her phone. You'd think!

The rats were in their house for most of the day today. Because their hammock was broken. Anyway I took the house out and kept it out for ages while I cleaned them and did things.. And they were awake but they didn't try to leave and explore or investigate once. :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Just spoke to her...  All gone!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Just spoke to her...  All gone!


Oh no.. Just have to keep trying I guess. But I know it's so disheartening. When I see advertisements I always imagine myself getting that pet even though I know I mightn't and I will feel let down.. But I do it anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Oh no.. Just have to keep trying I guess. But I know it's so disheartening. When I see advertisements I always imagine myself getting that pet even though I know I mightn't and I will feel let down.. But I do it anyway. :whistling2:


 
I do exactly the same......


----------



## _jake_

Grrr bloody dog owners! 7 PEOPLE stopped me to see Kia on her walkies just then! :| And the amount that call her Daemon is getting REALLY annoying! AND NO SHE ISN'T A BLOODY HUSKY YOU OLD NUUMP!


----------



## ami_j

any chance you would come to doncaster for a pig or two jen hun? i can put you in contact with my breeder and rescuer friend


----------



## Amalthea

I would, but I doubt Gary would *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I would, but I doubt Gary would *lol*


lol , well if you ever want me to put you in contact just ask


----------



## Amalthea

Will do  Thanx a bunch


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Will do  Thanx a bunch


np


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I don't think it'd be weird without the lamb  An apple, because that is the cover of Twilight (the forbidden fruit and all that jazz) and amber, because the Cullens' eyes are amber due to their unusual diet choices  "Normal" vampires' eyes are red. I think it'd be better without the bats and nothing to replace it. Maybe add more of the red tear drops to bulk it up a bit?


Sorry missed this earlier, cos we cross posted.

Ah well if you don't think it will be then maybe I might get a couple of lions - don't know about the apple, but I might be able to find some amber beads. I've only got 1 of those red crystal teardrops left, cos I bought a string of them from a chinese guy at the rock 'n' gem show and I've made up a couple of spiders, 1 bat and 1 scorpion bracelet with them so there were only 4 left.

Just not sure what to do though, cos I don't want to go to more expense if it might not sell and I don't want to buy a load of lion charms or pay a lot for 1 or 2 of them. will have a thinkie!



Amalthea said:


> Just spoke to her...  All gone!


Shame about your pinny gig - they went quick didn't they??

BTW I took some more photos of Dougal this morning, I swear he's getting lighter every time I look at him! What d'ya think? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/553680-ugliest-rat-ever-lol-3.html


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Sorry missed this earlier, cos we cross posted.
> 
> Ah well if you don't think it will be then maybe I might get a couple of lions - don't know about the apple, but I might be able to find some amber beads. I've only got 1 of those red crystal teardrops left, cos I bought a string of them from a chinese guy at the rock 'n' gem show and I've made up a couple of spiders, 1 bat and 1 scorpion bracelet with them so there were only 4 left.
> 
> Just not sure what to do though, cos I don't want to go to more expense if it might not sell and I don't want to buy a load of lion charms or pay a lot for 1 or 2 of them. will have a thinkie!
> 
> Shame about your pinny gig - they went quick didn't they??
> 
> BTW I took some more photos of Dougal this morning, I swear he's getting lighter every time I look at him! What d'ya think? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/553680-ugliest-rat-ever-lol-3.html


the silvering will make him look lighter


----------



## Amalthea

And they continue to silver throughout their lives 

Well, when you've perfected your bracelet, you can definitely put me down for one


----------



## Shell195

Longhaired Sheltie Guinea Pigs


----------



## Amalthea

That's the same person I called


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> the silvering will make him look lighter


That was what I meant Jaime - the silvering is getting more prominent making him look lighter and lighter every time I look at him.



Amalthea said:


> And they continue to silver throughout their lives
> 
> Well, when you've perfected your bracelet, you can definitely put me down for one


Well if I know you would definitely be interested in buying it, then I would get a lion. Don't know what the overall cost will be, but you know I only add about £1 to the cost price, so it wouldn't be a small fortune.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That's the same person I called


 

Bugger:bash:

http://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/showthread.php?p=840379


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That was what I meant Jaime - the silvering is getting more prominent making him look lighter and lighter every time I look at him.
> 
> Well if I know you would definitely be interested in buying it, then I would get a lion. Don't know what the overall cost will be, but you know I only add about £1 to the cost price, so it wouldn't be a small fortune.


bless him , hes still very pretty


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Longhaired Sheltie Guinea Pigs


That's such a shame Jen, cos that boar is gorgeous! :flrt:



ami_j said:


> bless him , hes still very pretty


he is, isn't he? Still a lot shyer than Wee Jeemy. Out of all of them Jeemy is the most outgoing, which is good cos I luffs him!


----------



## ami_j

Woooo


----------



## _jake_

I just made a happy in my pants!


----------



## Alex

Couldnt wait could you


----------



## sammy1969

lol no comment Jake


----------



## sammy1969

hey everyone


----------



## ami_j

lol hey sammy


----------



## sammy1969

col is trying to get in


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> col is trying to get in


bless him lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im here!!! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

been chatting to him on fb as well as the rest of you on msn lol


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Im here!!! :2thumb:


hey you sexy thing lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> hey you sexy thing lol


Hello my dear! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

And hello Jaime & the boys : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

so eveyone is back together again lol so good to be home


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im here!!! :2thumb:


wooo hi col


----------



## Shell195

Was the site down earlier as I couldnt get on and now im off to bed:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Was the site down earlier as I couldnt get on and now im off to bed:lol2:


Yes shell it was down for quite a while Night hun


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Yes shell it was down for quite a while Night hun


 

Just seen Eileens rat photo, hes stunning:flrt:

Night xxx


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Just seen Eileens rat photo, hes stunning:flrt:
> 
> Night xxx


oohhh nice


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Was the site down earlier as I couldnt get on and now im off to bed:lol2:


night shell


----------



## _jake_

Oooh im getting compliments from lovely ladies!


----------



## sammy1969

_jake_ said:


> Oooh im getting compliments from lovely ladies!


is that such a surprise?


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Oooh im getting compliments from lovely ladies!


Wont Alex get jealous?


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Wont Alex get jealous?


probably lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Wont Alex get jealous?


they got back together :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

We aren't going public yet Jai. To many haters out in the ghetto you gett me?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> We aren't going public yet Jai. To many haters out in the ghetto you gett me?


this is cat chat not public lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jake & Alex, come out publicly - we will all stick with you & back you up! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Tom can tempt them over with his nuts. I will stand back & allow them to feed. The squirrels at Formby are a rare type,not seen in many places at all. Here is a pic of one I took last time I was there. As you can see, they have specially adapted teeth for eating nuts.
> image
> 
> I bet Tom is having second thoughts about exposing his nuts to the squirrels now eh?


nah scrat can never catch nuts



feorag said:


> What an incredible waste of time and money! :gasp:
> 
> Back to the bracelet - if I thought it would sell for sure then I'd put a lion on it, but just wondered if it would look odd without a lamb as well.
> See I've never read the books and only seen 1 and half of the films lol2 so don't know the story, just thought of bats cos of the vampire side of things.
> 
> Can I ask (in my ignorance) why apple? And why Amber? And if I decided it wasn't worth buying the lion charm as extra on the off-chance of it selling, would it be better just to do the wolf, crystal heart and the red crystal teardrops - maybe putting them on a bead bracelet rather than a chain?


 jen may be right when it comes to twilight fans your bracelet my fall short as vamps in the book don't have anything to do with bats but when hunting they are like animals whether it be in strength, speed, etc, i only read up to the sparkleyness in the book and i couldn't take it anymore, edward is very fast so his animal was a mountian lion (i think),

but i preffer more classic vampire stories and i really like yours and could picture more people buying that one as a nice peice rather than a film peice. i'd like one for diana


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nah scrat can never catch nuts


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> nah scrat can never catch nuts
> 
> 
> jen may be right when it comes to twilight fans your bracelet my fall short as vamps in the book don't have anything to do with bats but when hunting they are like animals whether it be in strength, speed, etc, i only read up to the sparkleyness in the book and i couldn't take it anymore, edward is very fast so his animal was a mountian lion (i think),
> 
> but i preffer more classic vampire stories and i really like yours and could picture more people buying that one as a nice peice rather than a film peice. i'd like one for diana


you want it for yourself you closet twihard :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> you want it for yourself you closet twihard :whistling2:


 tbh i didn't mind it and even though i knew it was comming i just couldn't get passed the sparkles:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

time for me to go fo rthe night see oyu all tomorrow


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> time for me to go fo rthe night see oyu all tomorrow


 if there a forum left tomorrow lol night


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> time for me to go fo rthe night see oyu all tomorrow


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Alex

Morning ladies.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Morning ladies.


 i'm no lady


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> i'm no lady


 lol. Hey Tom. How are you?


----------



## feorag

Morning all! did everyone get withdrawal symptoms last night then? :lol2:


tomwilson said:


> jen may be right when it comes to twilight fans your bracelet my fall short as vamps in the book don't have anything to do with bats but when hunting they are like animals whether it be in strength, speed, etc, i only read up to the sparkleyness in the book and i couldn't take it anymore, edward is very fast so his animal was a mountian lion (i think),
> 
> but i preffer more classic vampire stories and i really like yours and could picture more people buying that one as a nice peice rather than a film peice. i'd like one for diana


Thanks for that input Tom. Not being a Twilight fan I didn't know that there was no reference to bat regarding the vampires, because in all folklore, vampires can move and run as fast as those in Twilight, but they are always connected to bats. Hmmm.... don't know what to do now! :roll: I made it more to appeal to goths etc than Twilight fans so don't know whether to leave it as it is and try and sell it now.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Im sleepy as was up letting one of the dogs out for a wee at 6.00 then another at 7.00, if I had got up then I would have been fine but I went back to sleep instead:bash:
I get my new mobile phone today :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I'm like that too Shell. If I wake up any later than 8:00 and go back to sleep I regret it too!

Ooh, what sort of phone are you getting - not that I would know anyway cos I'm not a phone freak!! I gather you never found your other one?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> lol. Hey Tom. How are you?


 i'm ok bit exaughsted though


feorag said:


> Morning all! did everyone get withdrawal symptoms last night then? :lol2:Thanks for that input Tom. Not being a Twilight fan I didn't know that there was no reference to bat regarding the vampires, because in all folklore, vampires can move and run as fast as those in Twilight, but they are always connected to bats. Hmmm.... don't know what to do now! :roll: I made it more to appeal to goths etc than Twilight fans so don't know whether to leave it as it is and try and sell it now.


 i'd buy it for diana if you want to sell it off soon: victory:


----------



## feorag

OK tom - let me work out the cost price of the items and then I'll give you a price.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm like that too Shell. If I wake up any later than 8:00 and go back to sleep I regret it too!
> 
> Ooh, what sort of phone are you getting - not that I would know anyway cos I'm not a phone freak!! I gather you never found your other one?


 

Its a Nokia 6303 which is identical to my last one, I cant use touch screen phones and my last one was easy so Ive gone for the same model.
Its the same number as my last one too so I dont have to send change of number to anyone, not that I have anyones number anymore:bash:
My last one never turned up so I must have lost it:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen did you read my post about the hammocks? #*36427* (*permalink*)


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Had a lazy morning trying to recover from the weekend *lol*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7038-tweedle-dee-tweedle-dum.html#post6737659


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody  Had a lazy morning trying to recover from the weekend *lol*
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7038-tweedle-dee-tweedle-dum.html#post6737659


 

Great pics Jen, Ive replied on your thread


----------



## Shell195

One of our sanctuary resident longterm cats Matilda was pts as an emergency last night. She was an old lady who was losing weight but the vets couldnt find a cause, she had a depro medrone inject the day before and had picked up but then was found collapsed.
RIP Matilda, you will be missed











Also Mojo one of the cats waiting for rehoming was rushed to the vets this morning with what we think is a blockage as hes suffered with cystitis a couple of times. Hes such a stressy cat and so unhappy in the shelter as he doesnt like other cats. I hope hes ok


----------



## Amalthea

Poor furballs


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its a Nokia 6303 which is identical to my last one, I cant use touch screen phones and my last one was easy so Ive gone for the same model.
> Its the same number as my last one too so I dont have to send change of number to anyone, not that I have anyones number anymore:bash:
> My last one never turned up so I must have lost it:bash:


I've always had Motorolas, but they had a sale of second hand telephones at Shirley's work (O2) last year to raise money for charity and she asked if I wanted one, so I said I didn't but Anyday Anne was sick of her phone so to buy one that she thought was suitable. She came home with 3 and I really liked the Nokia one so I kept it myself :blush: It was only a tenner!!



Shell195 said:


> Eileen did you read my post about the hammocks? #*36427* (*permalink*)


I did yes, but before I replied I needed to check my supplies, which I've now done. I have enough 'D' rings to make you 4 hammocks, but I've only got 13 spring clips left, so do you want those and can you use paper clips for 3 of the 4 loops on one of them?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've always had Motorolas, but they had a sale of second hand telephones at Shirley's work (O2) last year to raise money for charity and she asked if I wanted one, so I said I didn't but Anyday Anne was sick of her phone so to buy one that she thought was suitable. She came home with 3 and I really liked the Nokia one so I kept it myself :blush: It was only a tenner!!
> 
> I did yes, but before I replied I needed to check my supplies, which I've now done. I have enough 'D' rings to make you 4 hammocks, but I've only got 13 spring clips left, so do you want those and can you use paper clips for 3 of the 4 loops on one of them?


 


Yes Eileen thats fine:2thumb:
I love my Nokia phone as its simple to use, Steve has a Blackberry and I just cant use it at all:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Remember the thread about the bengal kittens?
Wanted, Names for new pets do you think the silver one is a silver and do you think she has sore eyes ?


----------



## Amalthea

Don't know about colors, but those eyes definitely don't look good.


----------



## tomwilson

they arew very pretty, i would love one, but i love tabby ginger moggies too much :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone . How are you all? I sent Martin into town so he could get sausage rolls and hamster food :0.

Jennn I have a random question for you about dreams


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Okie dokie


----------



## tomwilson

i had a crazzy dream the other night


----------



## Cillah

Well I don't know if it's weird or not :0. But for the first few months I was here all of my dreams were in Australia and for the past month almost all of my dreams have been me in Australia on my way to England for the first time or after visiting or just remembering I need to be in England and I assume in a couple of months they will just be England dreams. Did you have something like that :0?


----------



## Amalthea

I am very bad about remembering my dreams, honestly. I'll wake up with a feeling about them and know how I felt in the dream, but that's it, really.


----------



## Cillah

Wow. I can't imagine not being able to remember at least two every night. :0


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Well I don't know if it's weird or not :0. But for the first few months I was here all of my dreams were in Australia and for the past month almost all of my dreams have been me in Australia on my way to England for the first time or after visiting or just remembering I need to be in England and I assume in a couple of months they will just be England dreams. Did you have something like that :0?


 no i had an almost naughty dream, was really weired and made me feel guilty all day


----------



## Cillah

I had a dream two nights ago where I wanted to sex up one of my favourite Aussies. Hamish out of Hamish and Andy. I don't feel guilty about it because it is just a dream and Martin doesn't care. Plus it was awesome


----------



## Amalthea

I need help like NOW! My boss has just called and asked if I know of anywhere that'll take her labradoodle, cuz she's gonna take her to the rspca at 3. This poor dog will probably have behavioral problems and maybe health problems, as well. She has spent all of her puppyhood (she's still a pup, really) in a crate that is far too small for her. I want to say bring her here, but she's never seen cats.


----------



## feorag

To be honest Jen, she'll be loucky if the RSPCA will take it, cos they're all full!

Sorry I can't help, but poor bloody dog! 

By the way who put "the sanitarium" in the tags? Who's sick like?

Surely it should say "The asylum" :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I couldn't find anything for her... Apparently, the rspca in Warrington agreed to take her. Poor puppy  She's only like 9 months old, too. The crate she has is probably half the size of Diesel's and she's huge compared to him. I know she called me hoping to guilt me into agreeing to take her, but I just can't bring a puppy that big into my house that has never been around cats before. Louis is bad enough with just Diesel. But, even though it has nothing to do with me, I still feel guilty.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I need help like NOW! My boss has just called and asked if I know of anywhere that'll take her labradoodle, cuz she's gonna take her to the rspca at 3. This poor dog will probably have behavioral problems and maybe health problems, as well. She has spent all of her puppyhood (she's still a pup, really) in a crate that is far too small for her. I want to say bring her here, but she's never seen cats.


 thats so sad poor pup


Cillah said:


> I had a dream two nights ago where I wanted to sex up one of my favourite Aussies. Hamish out of Hamish and Andy. I don't feel guilty about it because it is just a dream and Martin doesn't care. Plus it was awesome


 mine was freaky me and diana where away at a country mannor with some of her work friends (not actual one 100% dream people:lol2and one of them wanted to sex me up, and me her and i had permission from diana too, and at the point of doing it i stopped out of quilt of cheating, but i felt bad all day because of the very real desire in the very realistic dream.

i told diana about it when i saw her alone last night and she laughed at me saying i can do it with anyone i like in my sleep :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> To be honest Jen, she'll be loucky if the RSPCA will take it, cos they're all full!
> 
> Sorry I can't help, but poor bloody dog!
> 
> By the way who put "the sanitarium" in the tags? Who's sick like?
> 
> Surely it should say "The asylum" :lol2:


 it was me but more to do with the song sanitarium by metalica which was influenced by one flew over the cukoos nest


----------



## Shell195

Poor puppy, I hope they rehome her and not pts 
Jen dont feel guilty as you never created the problem at all, they did. Sometimes we arent able to help every unwanted pet we hear about


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Poor puppy, I hope they rehome her and not pts
> Jen dont feel guilty as you never created the problem at all, they did. Sometimes we arent able to help every unwanted pet we hear about


 
I know, but I just feel bad because I have met this girl a few times and she's such a lovely dog. Just needs to learn some manners and get treated properly.


----------



## Shell195

Just had news from the sanctuary that Mojo the cat with the blockage is to be given an operation to turn him into a female:gasp:
We had 2 options and one was pts the other was a penis removal op to stop him getting blocked. It will cost us £250 but we are a none kill shelter and it didnt seem right that we should end his life if it could be saved by this op.
Hes to spend 48 hours with a catheter to gain some strength then he will have his op. Poor Mojo


----------



## Shell195

Here we go again:whistling2:








pics of your dogs


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Just had news from the sanctuary that Mojo the cat with the blockage is to be given an operation to turn him into a female:gasp:
> We had 2 options and one was pts the other was a penis removal op to stop him getting blocked. It will cost us £250 but we are a none kill shelter and it didnt seem right that we should end his life if it could be saved by this op.
> Hes to spend 48 hours with a catheter to gain some strength then he will have his op. Poor Mojo


 
Wow!! Poor Mojo, indeed


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Here we go again:whistling2:
> 
> image pics of your dogs


 i can't be bothered with it anymore it'll fizzle out when lies unravel and we find outs its a 30 year old man with a bad achne broblem, no friends and fat ar*e, trying to relive his youth under the guise of a young teen age girl


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Here we go again:whistling2:
> 
> image pics of your dogs


Its going downhill already.


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/557213-bracken.html#post6739502


----------



## Shell195

Bracken looks fab Jen and also very happy:flrt:

THAT thread is already taking a strange turn which you will see if you read what she has put


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I saw.... Can't be bothered replying to it. She/he/it is an idiot!

I was very surprised to see Bracken in a spot that she can be seen relatively easily... And then STILL THERE when I came back with the camera 

Do we have an alternative plan for our get together?? Not too sure about this weather *lol*


----------



## Cillah

My girlies come home today :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

I am soo tired though! I just want to sleep :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Very sad news 

10 minutes ago Mojo had a heart attack at the vets and died, Im gutted 


RIP Mojo you were to young to die


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Very sad news
> 
> 10 minutes ago Mojo had a heart attack at the vets and died, Im gutted
> 
> 
> RIP Mojo you were to young to die


RIP Mojo <3


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Mojo  At least he's not in pain anymore


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I saw.... Can't be bothered replying to it. She/he/it is an idiot!
> 
> I was very surprised to see Bracken in a spot that she can be seen relatively easily... And then STILL THERE when I came back with the camera
> 
> Do we have an alternative plan for our get together?? Not too sure about this weather *lol*


 me and coll thought tent i have a huge one


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Very sad news
> 
> 10 minutes ago Mojo had a heart attack at the vets and died, Im gutted
> 
> 
> RIP Mojo you were to young to die


RIP mojo


----------



## Cillah

Got my girlies back from Jen. I am so excited to have them back . Got a tank off of Jen now as well Shell. It's housing my little mouse at the minute but when she grows up it will be spare =o.

Also got a large cage that I am going to pay for when I get the money back. Which I get this week. I think.

So I am happy with everything


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Got my girlies back from Jen. I am so excited to have them back . Got a tank off of Jen now as well Shell. It's housing my little mouse at the minute but when she grows up it will be spare =o.
> 
> Also got a large cage that I am going to pay for when I get the money back. Which I get this week. I think.
> 
> So I am happy with everything


awww yay  but no pics?BAD cillah :lol2:

poor mojo


----------



## Cillah

I will take pictures tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I will take pictures tomorrow


:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Very sad news
> 
> 10 minutes ago Mojo had a heart attack at the vets and died, Im gutted
> 
> 
> RIP Mojo you were to young to die


Oh dear! So sorry to hear that Shell! At least it was quick, but not much compensation there!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear! So sorry to hear that Shell! At least it was quick, but not much compensation there!


 
They had catherterized him but say he was very stressed and his body went in to total shock 
Very sad


----------



## Shell195

Fatman, I mean Prince and Boebee(Bilbo baggins)
These two are best buddies. He wont come further than the dog gate on the stairs but hes getting on great with the other cats


----------



## Amalthea

Great pic, Shell!! 

Cilla, if I were you, I'd move all of the girlie meece into the tank. It's a lot more room than what they've got and, personally, I feel much better with the meece in tanks. OR after you introduce your girlie rats and the Freddy become spare, you can house them in that  It's got very narrow bar spacing, so can be converted into an amazing mousie mansion!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> They had catherterized him but say he was very stressed and his body went in to total shock
> Very sad


Oh dear! Poor boy! It must have just all been too much for him!

Cilla - I'm so pleased you've got your ratty girls home - I hope they settle in well with your existing girls.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

allo  im back

shell who was mojo? rip x

can someone tell me what time this meet is next week please?


----------



## ami_j

anyone else watch panorama?


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> allo  im back
> 
> shell who was mojo? rip x
> 
> can someone tell me what time this meet is next week please?


 good point what time does everyone want to meet i was thinking of getting a trian at 9 don't know when that would get me to forby though


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> allo  im back
> 
> shell who was mojo? rip x
> 
> can someone tell me what time this meet is next week please?


 
Allo you, did you have a good time and did you catch any big ones:lol2:
This is Mojo
#*36504* (*permalink*)


----------



## Shell195

Remind me when the meet actually is:blush:
What we doing about bbq and food?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Allo you, did you have a good time and did you catch any big ones:lol2:
> This is Mojo
> #*36504* (*permalink*)


 
catch any big what?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> anyone else watch panorama?


 

I recorded it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im hopin its gunna be early afternoon so that i only have to take half the day off? someone decide and let me know sooooon!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> catch any big what?


 
fishies:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> fishies:lol2:


 who told ya bout that? :lol2: i caught 2 flatties, a cole fish and a crab. al went back though. i dont really agree with fishin but my nephews needed help and i used to really love it


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> who told ya bout that? :lol2: i caught 2 flatties, a cole fish and a crab. al went back though. i dont really agree with fishin but my nephews needed help and i used to really love it


 

I think someone very close to you told me :lol2: It was the pink nail varnish that did it:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I have a Unit Meeting on Tuesday next week at about 7:30, so need to be heading back to Manchester for about 5 or so (to get changed and collect the ones that get a lift from us). I am really worried about the weather, though. What are we gonna do if it's crappy out?? There's not really anywhere we can go with the mutts (and food)


----------



## _jake_

That's why the south west is such a better place for said meeting! Cum on doun to tha countree!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

a couople of piccies of me at the weddin



my fascinator


matchin hair and pauls boutique bag!


me and mum

me, sister and the bride, my cousin with her ittle girl

me mum and dad <bit blurry

me and my cousin will

finally me and my 4 cousins, christines brothers


and in keepin with the thread, a ginger tom that was wandering round one of the harbours, he was lovely :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Great pictures!! Love the dress and hair!!


----------



## _jake_

Ahh so the Scottish DO wear undies under their kilts! I always wondered.


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Ahh so the Scottish DO wear undies under their kilts! I always wondered.


 
And funky ones at that:lol2:

Wow Cat you look fantastic:no1:


----------



## feorag

Cat, you look lovely - I love your dress, your hair and your fascinator - you look really great. I bet everyone was impressed with your weight loss?

Whereabouts was the wedding?



_jake_ said:


> Ahh so the Scottish DO wear undies under their kilts! I always wondered.


No they don't!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Cat, you look lovely - I love your dress, your hair and your fascinator - you look really great. I bet everyone was impressed with your weight loss?
> 
> Whereabouts was the wedding?
> 
> No they don't!
> 
> image


 


PMSL, that must be a bit chilly to say the least:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

No kidding!!!! So wrong *lol*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> No kidding!!!! So wrong *lol*


Definitely not kidding!


----------



## Amalthea

That guy looks way too proud of himself!!


----------



## tomwilson

tomwilson said:


> i have got a very big tent in my mums that should fit us all plus with the guy ropes down wind shouldn't be a bigy, maybe if some one else has a gazebo we could set that up at the front of the twent and have the BBQ under that and eat in the tent


 this was one plan i came up with, not too sure what to do about food are we best buying it down there we could all chip in some money and go the super market maybe?, just bring some disposibles down with us. when is best for everyone i was thinking around 12 or something, i should be off next week so anytimes good for me


----------



## feorag

*Tom*

I've just got this e-mail and thought of you!!

_How would you like a years supply of Irn Bru? Complete a survey and the winner could be you! Plus, completion earns you a £5 voucher too.
Worth 40 Free Sweet Site Points.

Click Here:
__http://www.freesweetsite.co.uk/offer/469/159948/1209_

_Remember to visit the site frequently, and when you have enough points trade them in for Sweets of your choice!

Kind Regards,
FreeSweetSite.co.uk
_


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That guy looks way too proud of himself!!


It's cos he's sitting next to the queen! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> a couople of piccies of me at the weddin
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs109.ash2/38799_10150227634750077_836100076_13942643_7278146_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs112.ash2/38961_10150227634615077_836100076_13942629_5767445_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> my fascinator
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs109.ash2/38809_10150227646280077_836100076_13943155_8268289_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> matchin hair and pauls boutique bag!
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs205.snc4/38602_10150227646565077_836100076_13943166_8215093_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> me and mum
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs128.ash2/39740_10150227646735077_836100076_13943178_6068153_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> me, sister and the bride, my cousin with her ittle girl
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs209.snc4/38788_10150227643695077_836100076_13942985_3323706_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> me mum and dad <bit blurry
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs229.snc4/38788_10150227643700077_836100076_13942986_991486_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> me and my cousin will
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs229.snc4/38799_10150227634760077_836100076_13942645_4211532_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> finally me and my 4 cousins, christines brothers
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs109.ash2/38788_10150227643685077_836100076_13942983_6908038_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> and in keepin with the thread, a ginger tom that was wandering round one of the harbours, he was lovely :flrt:
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs247.snc4/39706_10150227641195077_836100076_13942890_3867966_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


great legs:2thumb:
and :flrt: at the ginger tom, i luvs them :blush:



feorag said:


> Cat, you look lovely - I love your dress, your hair and your fascinator - you look really great. I bet everyone was impressed with your weight loss?
> 
> Whereabouts was the wedding?
> 
> No they don't!
> 
> image


fresh and free:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> *Tom*
> 
> I've just got this e-mail and thought of you!!
> 
> _How would you like a years supply of Irn Bru? Complete a survey and the winner could be you! Plus, completion earns you a £5 voucher too._
> _Worth 40 Free Sweet Site Points._
> 
> _Click Here:_
> _http://www.freesweetsite.co.uk/offer/469/159948/1209_
> 
> _Remember to visit the site frequently, and when you have enough points trade them in for Sweets of your choice!_
> 
> _Kind Regards,_
> _FreeSweetSite.co.uk_


 ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that sounds good, i don't like doing online forms though:bash: always really worried about them


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> fresh and free:lol2:


Many years ago my friend was in Edinburgh for the day and she went to Edinburgh Castle. The guards that stand at the guard posts at the entrance to the castle, stand to attention all day in their kilts. She asked one of them if it was true that Scotsmen didn't wear anything under their kilts and he said yes.

So she crawled on her hands and knees under his kilt, stuck her camera up and took a photograph! :gasp: And it came out!!! The photograph that is! :whistling2:

And he definitely didn't have any umpy pants on! :lol2:

Well on that note I'm off to bed, just one more kilty photograph for proof! 

And cos he's got a lush bum! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Many years ago my friend was in Edinburgh for the day and she went to Edinburgh Castle. The guards that stand at the guard posts at the entrance to the castle, stand to attention all day in their kilts. She asked one of them if it was true that Scotsmen didn't wear anything under their kilts and he said yes.
> 
> So she crawled on her hands and knees under his kilt, stuck her camera up and took a photograph! :gasp: And it came out!!! The photograph that is! :whistling2:
> 
> And he definitely didn't have any umpy pants on! :lol2:
> 
> Well on that note I'm off to bed, just one more kilty photograph for proof!
> 
> And cos he's got a lush bum! :lol2:
> 
> image


 

:lol2: Night x


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> this was one plan i came up with, not too sure what to do about food are we best buying it down there we could all chip in some money and go the super market maybe?, just bring some disposibles down with us. when is best for everyone i was thinking around 12 or something, i should be off next week so anytimes good for me


 

This is becoming very hard to arrange dont ya think?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i had a crazzy dream the other night


Not that one about you running away with me to start a romance on a desert island again? :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

LOL at the kilt pics! I'm glad I'm not Scottish! LOL But the breeze would feel lovely!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> This is becoming very hard to arrange dont ya think?


 probably i'm not good at arangements esspecially with needing trains every where


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> LOL at the kilt pics! I'm glad I'm not Scottish! LOL But the breeze would feel lovely!


 

You fancy your dangly bits blowing in the wind then:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> me and coll thought tent* i have a huge one*


Oh stop boasting Tom! Mines about average.

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Fatman, I mean Prince and Boebee(Bilbo baggins)
> These two are best buddies. He wont come further than the dog gate on the stairs but hes getting on great with the other cats
> image


Is that a rex on the right?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh stop boasting Tom! Mines about average.
> 
> :lol2:


 ah don't worry coll everyone get envious over my tent, takes up my mums garden


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> this was one plan i came up with, not too sure what to do about food are we best buying it down there we could all chip in some money and go the super market maybe?, just bring some disposibles down with us. when is best for everyone i was thinking around 12 or something, i should be off next week so anytimes good for me


Place - Where ever you have planned to meet
Time - Seeing as its a BBQ and people need to travel. Meet at 1pm next WED
Food - Quote and add your name to each item:
Burgers
Sausages
Veggie alternative
Kebabs
Alcohol
Soft drinks
Other

Tent - Tom is providing ?
Gazebo - Quote name if you can
Any kids - how many?
Pets - 


Comment -


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Is that a rex on the right?


 
Yes hes a brown tabby Devon, we have 2


----------



## _jake_

Ill try and organize even if I am hours away and not coming. If the time isn't suitable or day I'll come up with another.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> probably i'm not good at arangements esspecially with needing trains every where


 

Arranging isnt my strong point either:lol2:

Maybe Jake should do all the arranging for us:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Many years ago my friend was in Edinburgh for the day and she went to Edinburgh Castle. The guards that stand at the guard posts at the entrance to the castle, stand to attention all day in their kilts. She asked one of them if it was true that Scotsmen didn't wear anything under their kilts and he said yes.
> 
> So she crawled on her hands and knees under his kilt, stuck her camera up and took a photograph! :gasp: And it came out!!! The photograph that is! :whistling2:
> 
> And he definitely didn't have any umpy pants on! :lol2:
> 
> Well on that note I'm off to bed, just one more kilty photograph for proof!
> 
> And cos he's got a lush bum! :lol2:
> 
> image


Looks like Eileen has a kilt fetish....:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Yes hes a brown tabby Devon, we have 2


Awww. A friend of mine & Gina's breeds Devon Rexes. They are sweeties! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Looks like Eileen has a kilt fetish....:whistling2:


 can't be worse than my tattoo and red head fancies:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> can't be worse than my tattoo and red head fancies:lol2:


Mmmm, not for me I dont think. I like em young, blonde & smooth! Odd seeing as Clark is dark haired & dark-ish skinned.


----------



## _jake_

If you have the meeting next week, which is the best day for who ever is attending?


----------



## Shell195

I can only do tuesday or friday,sat,sun


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmmm, not for me I dont think. I like em young, blonde & smooth! Odd seeing as Clark is dark haired & dark-ish skinned.


 smooth?

thats me off the cards, hagard, round in the middle, dark haird and hairy:whistling2:
i also like boobies and no dangley bits :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Okay, and where is it gonna be too?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I can only do tuesday or friday,sat,sun


 diana can only come on tuesday,


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> smooth?
> 
> thats me off the cards, hagard, round in the middle, dark haird and hairy:whistling2:
> i also like boobies and no dangley bits :lol2:


Tom, don't shatter the dream! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Tom, don't shatter the dream! :gasp:


 lol hold on i'll go raid photo bucket


----------



## _jake_

_jake_ said:


> place - where ever you have planned to meet
> time - seeing as its a bbq and people need to travel. Meet at 1pm next tuesday
> food - quote and add your name to each item:
> Burgers
> sausages
> veggie alternative
> kebabs
> alcohol
> soft drinks
> other
> 
> tent - tom is providing ?
> Gazebo - quote name if you can
> any kids - how many?
> Pets -
> 
> 
> comment -


update


----------



## Zoo-Man

I asked Clark tonight if he was up for the meet next Tuesday. I told him what we were thinking of & he said yes, as long as we can afford it.

The problems I can see are the bbq & food issue. Maybe we should just not do the bbq, & just meet up with the mutts & have a nice afternoon spying on squirrels & having a walk on the beach?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I asked Clark tonight if he was up for the meet next Tuesday. I told him what we were thinking of & he said yes, as long as we can afford it.
> 
> The problems I can see are the bbq & food issue. Maybe we should just not do the bbq, & just meet up with the mutts & have a nice afternoon spying on squirrels & having a walk on the beach?


 could be an idea just bring some lunch


----------



## _jake_

All I know so far is Shell, Tom +1 and Colin +1. Surely you wont need that much food? LOL


----------



## _jake_

Where is the meet too aswell?


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Where is the meet too aswell?


 forby point i think


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Where is the meet too aswell?


 
Formby point and it will be me, my daughter, possibly my son/s and 3 dogs
I think people should take there own lunch if they want it which will be far less hassle


----------



## _jake_

Ahh right i'll get organising for youus


----------



## _jake_

IS that the caravan park???


----------



## Zoo-Man

Agreed, if we just take packed lunches we can stop at a picnic table for a munch


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> IS that the caravan park???


 
No, the red squirrel reserve and the beach


----------



## tomwilson

just for collin


----------



## _jake_

Right okay, so I have found the entrance which I believe is here : National Trust | Formby


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Right okay, so I have found the entrance which I believe is here : National Trust | Formby


 
There is a big carpark after the reserve near the beach


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just for collin
> image


 
Right back at ya!








:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Formby point RFUK meet!

Tuesday 10th August 2010
Meet at 10:30am > Lunch > Carpark closes at 5:30pm

Victoria Road
Freshfield
Formby
Liverpool L37 1LJ

Bring lunch if you wish
Plan is: Have a laugh and see squirrels!
Whats there?: Woodland/beaches/asparagus field/dunes
Pets allowed?: Please bring your doggies if you'd like. Smaller pets may not be a good idea if walking around
Who's attending?:

Shell + kids and dogs
Colin + Clark
Tom + diana
Jen + Gary and dog
Cillah + Martin
Cat + Ditta and skunk
will add more once I work out who is coming :2thumb:


Place: http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-formby-2


----------



## Shell195

heres me then:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

hi neveryone been on for a while but taken ages for me to catch up as i didnt get on till late as was painting to day got one wall done with two coats but had to move all the rodents out of the flat to a friends for the duration and my net keeps cutting out for some reason Hope everyone is ok and having fun nearly posted onthe new troll thread but thought better of it


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Formby point RFUK meet!
> 
> Tuesday 10th August 2010
> Meet at 10:30am
> 
> Victoria Road
> Freshfield
> Formby
> Liverpool L37 1LJ
> 
> Bring lunch if you wish
> Plan is: Have a laugh and see squirrels!
> Whats there?: Woodland/beaches/asparagus field/dunes
> Pets allowed?: Please bring your doggies if you'd like. Smaller pets may not be a good idea if walking around
> Who's attending?:
> 
> Shell + kids and dogs
> Colin + Clark
> Tom + diana
> will add more once I work out who is coming :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Place: National Trust | Formby


 

Jen and Gary and dog
Cillah and Martin
Cat and Ditta and skunk:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Right back at ya!
> image
> :lol2:


my hairs going that way too



Shell195 said:


> heres me then:lol2:
> 
> image


 so look for the lady covering her face whilst putting too fingers up to us?


----------



## Shell195

Me, Dennis and Josh are off to bed, night all and thanks Jake you are a star:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> my hairs going that way too
> 
> 
> so look for the lady covering her face whilst putting too fingers up to us?


 
No just look for the mad woman with 3 bouncing dogs(the GSD with a frisbee in her mouth is a big clue), anyway you will hear Sophie:lol2:

These 3


----------



## _jake_

No problemo


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> heres me then:lol2:
> 
> image


Its Irene off Home & Away!!! :gasp::gasp::gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Its Irene off Home & Away!!! :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


 
I dont look that bloody old :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> hi neveryone been on for a while but taken ages for me to catch up as i didnt get on till late as was painting to day got one wall done with two coats but had to move all the rodents out of the flat to a friends for the duration and my net keeps cutting out for some reason Hope everyone is ok and having fun nearly posted onthe new troll thread but thought better of it


 hi sammy i can't wait to move into dianas parents now that we've seen some of the work that has been done freshly painted walls and sfloors going down this week


night shell


cheers jake :notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Formby point RFUK meet!
> 
> Tuesday 10th August 2010
> Meet at 10:30am > Lunch > Carpark closes at 5:30pm
> 
> Victoria Road
> Freshfield
> Formby
> Liverpool L37 1LJ
> 
> Bring lunch if you wish
> Plan is: Have a laugh and see squirrels!
> Whats there?: Woodland/beaches/asparagus field/dunes
> Pets allowed?: Please bring your doggies if you'd like. Smaller pets may not be a good idea if walking around
> Who's attending?:
> 
> Shell + kids and dogs
> Colin + Clark
> Tom + diana
> Jen + Gary and dog
> Cillah + Martin
> Cat + Ditta and skunk
> will add more once I work out who is coming :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Place: National Trust | Formby


+ my 3 dogs


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I dont look that bloody old :gasp:


<titters> HEHEHE <titters>


----------



## _jake_

Check out other thread. Will be easier than on here


----------



## Shell195

7 dogs of different breeds and sizes and a skunk that should be fun:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Hi Sammy Im meant to be going to bed:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi shell i know i thought oyu had gone lol these men keeping oyu up is very bad lol


----------



## _jake_

Hehe its alright! You ladies keeping me up too! But you gave me nice compliments so I dont mind hahahaha


----------



## Shell195

I know, they are bad:lol2: night all x


----------



## sammy1969

WE still love oyu Jake as you well know just dont tell Alex lol 
Night Shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> 7 dogs of different breeds and sizes and a skunk that should be fun:lol2:


As long as the skunk doesnt try to eat my chihuahua!


----------



## _jake_

he might kill you! :|


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> As long as the skunk doesnt try to eat my chihuahua!


 although it'll teach cat that she can't have a chi if it does


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> although it'll teach cat that she can't have a chi if it does


It'll also cost cat & Ditta £1000!!!! :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> It'll also cost cat & Ditta £1000!!!! :bash:


 an expensive lesson


----------



## sammy1969

I hope hte skunk is descented lol as the smell could be awful if it sprayed the dog lol sorry i will behave now


----------



## tomwilson

who read my about my dream then?


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I hope hte skunk is descented lol as the smell could be awful if it sprayed the dog lol sorry i will behave now


If I remember correctly from meeting Dice a couple of times before, she is fully loaded.


----------



## sammy1969

I did


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I did


 i love dianas responce after i spend the day feeling all guilty


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i love dianas responce after i spend the day feeling all guilty


well to be honest hun she is right as long as you dont do it for real there is no problem lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> who read my about my dream then?


Whats this? I must have missed it.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> well to be honest hun she is right as long as you dont do it for real there is no problem lol


 i know could beleive how lucid the dream was though it felt very real, wouldn't mind either but its only the 3rd sex dream i've ever remembered and i never even got any :lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08

Sooo...I take it you people like cats.


----------



## tomwilson

tomwilson said:


> mine was freaky me and diana where away at a country mannor with some of her work friends (not actual one 100% dream people:lol2and one of them wanted to sex me up, and me her and i had permission from diana too, and at the point of doing it i stopped out of quilt of cheating, but i felt bad all day because of the very real desire in the very realistic dream.
> 
> i told diana about it when i saw her alone last night and she laughed at me saying i can do it with anyone i like in my sleep :blush:


 here you go coll


----------



## _jake_

Nope hate them.


----------



## tomwilson

reptile_man_08 said:


> Sooo...I take it you people like cats.


 no we hate them the filthy :censor:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> no we hate them the filthy :censor:


No not girls Tom, cats. I know you dont like them that much, but no need to swear.


----------



## reptile_man_08

Nobody likes pussies?


----------



## _jake_

Only a select few.


----------



## sammy1969

well i like cats when they are behaving and not trying to kill each other


----------



## Zoo-Man

reptile_man_08 said:


> Sooo...I take it you people like cats.


Cats? Eeew, horrible things! 

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Cats? Eeew, horrible things!
> 
> :lol2:


some are nice my Figaro is very sweet but that may be due to the brain damage as Dantes and Nero are really horrible when they are awake


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> here you go coll


Ah I see. I couldn't tell you the last time I dreamt, as I rarely remember my dreams. But I hate those really sad dreams where you wake up with tears coming out of your eyes! :blush:


----------



## _jake_

Wet dreams ftw.


----------



## Zoo-Man

reptile_man_08 said:


> Nobody likes pussies?


I like birds - I'm partial to a cockatoo.....:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> some are nice my Figaro is very sweet but that may be due to the brain damage as Dantes and Nero are really horrible when they are awake


I was joking you silly mare!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Wet dreams ftw.


I don't think I've ever had one of those! And what does ftw stand for?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah I see. I couldn't tell you the last time I dreamt, as I rarely remember my dreams. But I hate those really sad dreams where you wake up with tears coming out of your eyes! :blush:


even worse when you can't remember it, or if you wake up sweating and shivering



_jake_ said:


> Wet dreams ftw.


 poor sod


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I like birds - I'm partial to a cockatoo.....:whistling2:


Oh arent you just Col you are such a bad boy lmao


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't think I've ever had one of those! And what does ftw stand for?


for the win i think


----------



## reptile_man_08

pudy cat pudy cat where are you...


----------



## _jake_

reptile_man_08 said:


> Nobody likes pussies?


Nah.. I prefer a stiff panus in the morning and pussies in the evening.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I was joking you silly mare!


I know oyu were Col but iwasnt i was being serious as nero and dante have a love hate relationship and it is driving me nuts


----------



## reptile_man_08

Cats are the worst animal on the planet.Discuss.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I like birds - I'm partial to a cockatoo.....:whistling2:


 i like birds too these ones are best in a pair


----------



## _jake_

Your conversation starters are going to end in you possibly leaving the forum in a state of panic. Discuss.


----------



## sammy1969

OOOO blue footed boobies very nice lol So oyu like blue boobies Tom lol


----------



## tomwilson

reptile_man_08 said:


> Cats are the worst animal on the planet.Discuss.


 hwat about the duck billed platapus, nature reject or evidence of gods sense of humour


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> i like birds too these ones are best in a pair
> image


He appears to have a rather long and pointy tail feather Tom.... are you sure you want to take two?:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

:notworthy: very sharp sammy


sammy1969 said:


> OOOO blue footed boobies very nice lol


----------



## reptile_man_08

tomwilson said:


> hwat about the duck billed platapus, nature reject or evidence of gods sense of humour


They look cool.Next.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> He appears to have a rather long and pointy tail feather Tom.... are you sure you want to take two?:gasp:


 more to fondle young man, two hands two boobies : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Would anyone care for a mexican wedding biscuits? I'm dieing to share them with you guys!


----------



## sammy1969

So you like a nice pair of boobies then Tom


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hwat about the duck billed platapus, nature reject or evidence of gods sense of humour


Platypus are cool! They use electro-sensitivity from their biill to locate their prey, & they are one of only a couple of venomous mammals.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Platypus are cool! They use electro-sensitivity from their biill to locate their prey, & they are one of only a couple of venomous mammals.


I think they are quite cute but then again i am a girl so maybe thats why but they do fascinate me


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Would anyone care for a mexican wedding biscuits? I'm dieing to share them with you guys!


are they fresh?


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> are they fresh?


Very fresh! Can just touch them with the tip of my fingers.... they also smell like something else!:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> So you like a nice pair of boobies then Tom


 :gasp: you spying on me:lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Platypus are cool! They use electro-sensitivity from their biill to locate their prey, & they are one of only a couple of venomous mammals.


 i was joking they are cool, shrews have venom i think and closer to home, i love that platies lay eggs


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Very fresh! Can just touch them with the tip of my fingers.... they also smell like something else!:whistling2:


 this an urban dictionary reference then:hmm:


----------



## _jake_

No. GTFO!


----------



## sammy1969

Now would I Tom lol i dont need to i am female remember well at least ithink i am looks andd checks Yep i have the right assets so definately female

And yeah i like the fact they lay eggs too


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Very fresh! Can just touch them with the tip of my fingers.... they also smell like something else!:whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Now would I Tom lol i dont need to i am female remember well at least ithink i am looks andd checks Yep i have the right assets so definately female
> 
> And yeah i like the fact they lay eggs too


Yeah, they lay eggs but rear their young with milk like all other mammals. Same with the Echidna. They are both termed Monotremes.


----------



## sammy1969

Wow that i didnt know so


----------



## _jake_

Only sad people know such things.


----------



## sammy1969

BUt i just learnt something new so i am pleased but then again i am old so little things give me great pleasure these days


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Only sad people know such things.


Wrong! Only intelligent people know such things! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Now now boys behave or ill get the whip out agian


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Now now boys behave or ill get the whip out agian


 bends over:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another fact - a gorilla's penis is about the size of a human thumb! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Trust you to know.


----------



## sammy1969

Now how did i know oyu would be first in the queue as always Tom lol


----------



## sammy1969

Actually i knew that too so what can i say


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> Now how did i know oyu would be first in the queue as always Tom lol


He likes bending over *cough*


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Another fact - a gorilla's penis is about the size of a human thumb! :2thumb:


small for a big guy



_jake_ said:


> He likes bending over *cough*


 you want to get that cough seen to dude


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Trust you to know.


Do you want a slapping? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> small for a big guy
> 
> 
> you want to get that cough seen to dude


Doctor says it comes with being so good looking. I can put up with it


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Do you want a slapping? :lol2:


That depends:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another fact - the only birds to have a decent sense of smell are vultures, tube-nosed sea birds (Albatross, Fulmar, etc), & Kiwis.


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> That depends:whistling2:


On.....?


----------



## ami_j

i should be in istaposta


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> On.....?


If i get a cookie after.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> If i get a cookie after.


:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> :whistling2:


I'll take two to go please, no Ice and extra lemons.


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> If i get a cookie after.


Maryland do you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :whistling2:


Dirty boy! :whip:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Maryland do you?


Oh yes. But they are like pringles, cant just have one  Can I have four then?:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Dirty boy! :whip:


 windows of oportunity are hard to resist


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Oh yes. But they are like pringles, cant just have one  Can I have four then?:no1:


Post a pic & you can have a full packet!


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Oh yes. But they are like pringles, cant just have one  Can I have four then?:no1:


 i go through the pack lol diana always shouts at me for it


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Post a pic & you can have a full packet!


See I actually cant!:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> windows of oportunity are hard to resist


I think your windows of opportunity need a cleaning - they're DIRTY! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> See I actually cant!:lol2:


Why? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> I think your windows of opportunity need a cleaning - they're DIRTY! :lol2:


Would of been better if he removed the 'ie' too. See I read that as cokie like a coke drink. My little cosioun calls them cockies. Hence my reply



Zoo-Man said:


> Why? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have no pics, apart from my msn avataaaar:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I think your windows of opportunity need a cleaning - they're DIRTY! :lol2:


 its his window he just left it open, and i attacked like a filthy minded ninja


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> its his window he just left it open, and i attacked like a filthy minded ninja


Until I closed the window and your face splatted against it. HA!


----------



## tomwilson

euggghhhh cats just done a stinker its smell rancid


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Would of been better if he removed the 'ie' too. See I read that as cokie like a coke drink. My little cosioun calls them cockies. Hence my reply
> 
> 
> I have no pics, apart from my msn avataaaar:2thumb:


Ah, I see


----------



## _jake_

See what?


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> See what?


Why you wont post a pic


----------



## _jake_

I know.


----------



## sammy1969

I am goign to go guys as my net is being a pain and wont stay connected speak to you all tomorrow after more decorating now be good or i will have to whip you all into shape


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Sam, I'll be good! x


----------



## tomwilson

i want more tiger salamanders


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i want more tiger salamanders


Why???


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Why???


 they're awsome and i luvs them: victory:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Zoo-Man said:


> Looks like Eileen has a kilt fetish....:whistling2:


It's not the kilts I'm looking at Colin! :whistling2:

You lot went mad last night, I started trying to catch up but gave up after about 5 pages! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> It's not the kilts I'm looking at Colin! :whistling2:
> 
> You lot went mad last night, I started trying to catch up but gave up after about 5 pages! :roll:


 



Morning Eileen, what you up to today?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Ahh so the Scottish DO wear undies under their kilts! I always wondered.


men are meant to wear underwear under their kilts when in mixed company. Otherwise they dont, and are not allowed to wear them in the army 



feorag said:


> Cat, you look lovely - I love your dress, your hair and your fascinator - you look really great. I bet everyone was impressed with your weight loss?
> 
> Whereabouts was the wedding?
> 
> No they don't!
> 
> image


that image is so wrong on so many levels, plus, theyre in mixed company so should be wearin um! naughty boys!!

no one realy commented on the weight loss, the swines!! :lol2: the wedding was up near port soy, up past aberdeen



tomwilson said:


> *great legs:2thumb:*
> and :flrt: at the ginger tom, i luvs them :blush:
> 
> 
> fresh and free:lol2:


really? shucks! thanks :blush:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no one realy commented on the weight loss, the swines!! :lol2: the wedding was up near port soy, up past aberdeen


 can't believe nobody commented on how much weight you lost! Presumably though, they said you looked great???

I've not been to Portsoy - close, but not actually there. In fact it's been a few years since I was up that side of Scotland at all! :sad:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone . I just finished reading over 10 pages on my mobile and since I am on it I can't quote things .

Jen I am planning on putting my girlies in a tank and keeping the cages for boys in the future :0.

So the meet up is Tuesday now and we brung our own food? I wonder what to bring.

Col don't worry! Your echidna/platypus knowledge is like.. General knowledge so don't feel weird! We learn that in grade one and two. It just makes you cool


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## Shell195

Morning, I was just gonna show Sophie the kilt pics but they have gone, think the mods have removed them:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Morning, I was just gonna show Sophie the kilt pics but they have gone, think the mods have removed them:whistling2:


 morning everyone i wonder how much this thread gets moderated anyway :lol2:


----------



## ditta

phewwww i just catched up.......shell kilt pics worked for me, well they didnt work for me in that way as im not that way inclined dont you know, but they showed up.........well rfuk meet, can we all bring pack lunches then swap when we get there?, im getting sick of butties, since cats been away its all ive eaten lol., and baby dice is descented and colin, lolly is bigger than baby dice:lol2:

spaggys just been to vet again, hes had the runs for the last week, i didnt want to 24 hour starve him cos of his liver, hes bright and eating lots, hes not dehydrated........so off to the vets, she said hes a good colour, hes put weight on, hes not dehydrated and i was right not to starve him he needs food going in and out at all times with his dodgy liver...........so she has halved one of his meds as that could be causing it and he has pro biotic stuff for his food, so hopefully he will improve within a few days.....hes been filling his litter tray and baby dices overnight so shes not happy so shes shitting next to it.....bless her:lol2:



im so glad cat is home and i see she has been sharing photos.......shes bloody gorgeous but the amount of stuff she has brought back.pah,,,,its all over the bloody place:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

So, we're bringing packed lunches to the get together next week? Missed that bit  I just have visions of us all huddled in cars trying to stay warm and dry *lol*

Poor Spaggy!!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> phewwww i just catched up.......shell kilt pics worked for me, well they didnt work for me in that way as im not that way inclined dont you know, but they showed up.........well rfuk meet, can we all bring pack lunches then swap when we get there?, im getting sick of butties, since cats been away its all ive eaten lol., and baby dice is descented and colin, lolly is bigger than baby dice:lol2:
> 
> 
> Aaaah found them now, I somehow kept skipping the same page:lol2:
> 
> spaggys just been to vet again, hes had the runs for the last week, i didnt want to 24 hour starve him cos of his liver, hes bright and eating lots, hes not dehydrated........so off to the vets, she said hes a good colour, hes put weight on, hes not dehydrated and i was right not to starve him he needs food going in and out at all times with his dodgy liver...........so she has halved one of his meds as that could be causing it and he has pro biotic stuff for his food, so hopefully he will improve within a few days.....hes been filling his litter tray and baby dices overnight so shes not happy so shes shitting next to it.....bless her:lol2:
> Poor Spaggy, hopefully he will be stop being a squitty kitty soon
> 
> 
> im so glad cat is home and i see she has been sharing photos.......shes bloody gorgeous but the amount of stuff she has brought back.pah,,,,its all over the bloody place:lol2:





Amalthea said:


> So, we're bringing packed lunches to the get together next week? Missed that bit  I just have visions of us all huddled in cars trying to stay warm and dry *lol*
> 
> Poor Spaggy!!!


 

I think packed lunches is the way to go as if the weather is crap I dont think a BBQ would be much fun and it was becoming hard to arrange. I have visions of nobody speaking as we will all be sat in cars:lol2: Do you think if the weather is crap we should postpone on the day or are people willing to be cold, damp and have earache ???


----------



## ditta

well cat is booking time off work so we either be cold or suffer the wrath of cat!!!!!!!!:whip::bash::whip:



me scared of her:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...took-peri-outside-first-time.html#post6745532

Yeah, Gary has booked time off, as well. I think we'll just have to tough it out


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Do you think if the weather is crap we should postpone on the day or are people willing to be cold, damp and have earache ???


Just tough it out you soft lot!! Most of you are taking dogs and they'll love it all whether it's sunny or wet, just dress for the weather and you'll be fine :bash:

*Can you tell I'm jealous cos I can't come!* :lol2:

I've been to the docs, had blood taken, had something stuck up where the sun don't shine (what we women have to put up with in the name of health checks! :roll a quick mooch around the shops, then nearly an hour out with Skye, followed by 5 minutes stripped on the bed under the fan at full speed to try and dry myself off I was so sweaty! :roll: I hate this weather!! :bash:

Then went onto my big computer to print out some backing cards for my jewellery to send to the spider guy and the bloody thing won't switch on! :bash: Now I'm really ssiped off, cos I wanted to print out my new face painting photos for my board for tomorrow!! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, Cat has got me looking through pics trying to find a POTM entry.... I need input 

The theme is summer/outdoors


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like you've had quite the day, Eileen!!!


----------



## feorag

I have indeed!! Car booting tomorrow, so even busier! :roll:

Those photos are all great, but I think if it was me I'd go for the bubbles!


----------



## Amalthea

I was thinking Bubbles, too. And that was Gary's suggestion, as well


----------



## feorag

I'd go for that one then!


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Think I will  Thanx!


----------



## Shell195

The bubbles photo is excellent:no1:
Ive just had a bath after dying my hair again, it would be so much easier without Dennis and Harley trying to help:lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08

Amalthea, I killed you unicorn, and ran off with its horn in a suitably delirious fashion.
Collie is stunning !


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> The bubbles photo is excellent:no1:
> Ive just had a bath after dying my hair again, it would be so much easier without Dennis and Harley trying to help:lol2:


You love it, though 

Will have to remember to post in here when they start doing the voting.... I've never entered the POTM thingy-me-jig :2thumb:



reptile_man_08 said:


> Amalthea, I killed you unicorn, and ran off with its horn in a suitably delirious fashion.
> Collie is stunning !


Um... Kay?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *You love it, though*
> 
> Will have to remember to post in here when they start doing the voting.... I've never entered the POTM thingy-me-jig :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Kay?


 
I actually do, Ive never had such an interactive pair of cats, even my Siamese wernt like these two, I love them to bits:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

My kitty at home used to climb into the bath with me and would get VERY vocal if I locked him out while I was in there. More often than not I took a bath one handed, cuz I had to cuddle him to my chest with one hand  It was lovely, but such a pain!! *lol*


----------



## _jake_

reptile_man_08 said:


> Amalthea, I killed you unicorn, and ran off with its horn in a suitably delirious fashion.
> Collie is stunning !


You can't handle the truth!


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> i want more tiger salamanders


Your such a cheeky chonka! Bless:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Your such a cheeky chonka! Bless:flrt:


i do just look at kurt he's stunning and it so fun to watch him lunge at his food 












ian needs RAC :roll2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i do just look at kurt he's stunning and it so fun to watch him lunge at his food
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian needs RAC :roll2:


Eeeee! I love him. :2thumb:

I just boiled my rice for fried rice tomorrow! So exciting


----------



## _jake_

You lot really need to get your bums onto MSN RIGHT NOW! Me and Jaime are so bored we are talking about Stiff panus's and Cheeky Chonka's, so please do us a favor


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> You lot really need to get your bums onto MSN RIGHT NOW! Me and Jaime are so bored we are talking about Stiff panus's and Cheeky Chonka's, so please do us a favor


I come on MSN and then you guys never talk to me. -crycry- :'(


----------



## _jake_

Well we will this time! Come online Cilla!


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I come on MSN and then you guys never talk to me. -crycry- :'(


we dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cillah

I forgot to tell everyone I got my refund today so everything is sorted : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I forgot to tell everyone I got my refund today so everything is sorted : victory:


oooo gdgdgd


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I forgot to tell everyone I got my refund today so everything is sorted : victory:


Good to know that Cilla! :2thumb:

Shame it happened, but! :sad:

How are your girls settling in?


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Good to know that Cilla! :2thumb:
> 
> Shame it happened, but! :sad:
> 
> How are your girls settling in?


I know.. It is a shame but it's a learning experience too.

They were really shy yesterday so I just left them be for the most part but today they are more active and out and about and actually running to the bars when they see me. Huge improvement


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I forgot to tell everyone I got my refund today so everything is sorted : victory:


 
That's great news! 

Just got home from watching Toy Story in 3D  Was good 

And I found an add on the Blackburn freecycle for two guinea pigs and indoor cage...... They are still available, but they don't know if they are male or female. What do you think I should do? AND I may have a sheltie sorted with pigglywiggly. I have been looking for AGES and now this! :bash: (I also had a aby x sheltie sorted in Bury) :blush:

ETA: Forgot to say that I love salamanders!!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> That's great news!
> 
> Just got home from watching Toy Story in 3D  Was good
> 
> And I found an add on the Blackburn freecycle for two guinea pigs and indoor cage...... They are still available, but they don't know if they are male or female. What do you think I should do? AND I may have a sheltie sorted with pigglywiggly. I have been looking for AGES and now this! :bash: (I also had a aby x sheltie sorted in Bury) :blush:
> 
> ETA: Forgot to say that I love salamanders!!!!


 i'm gonna do what you do to cilla now, why would you leave a country where you have them on your dor step, realise americas a big place but chances are theres one species in your state


----------



## Amalthea

There was some sort of salamander or newt that I used to catch from time to time at home  Also caught garter snakes, frogs, toads, a star nosed mole (once), various rodents, etc etc etc


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> There was some sort of salamander or newt that I used to catch from time to time at home  Also caught garter snakes, frogs, toads, a star nosed mole (once), various rodents, etc etc etc


 (green eyes) love all of those


----------



## Amalthea

Once, we found a garter that must have JUST been born! It basically looked like a black worm  SOOOO cute! 

When I visited my grandparents in Florida, we found even cooler critters, too!!! Soft shelled turtles, gopher turtle, skinks, anoles, loadsa tree frogs, stag beetles, black racers, pygmy rattlers, aligators (we had one get washed up in the back yard after a hurricane once... we shooed it back to the lake with a broom), etc etc etc


----------



## Cillah

I just cuddled up to my baby nekkie ratty and she baptised me with pee. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I just cuddled up to my baby nekkie ratty and she baptised me with pee. :flrt::flrt:


 lol baby hamsters did that to me


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> lol baby hamsters did that to me


Did Charlie wee on you? :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Did Charlie wee on you? :blush:


 i think he may have spiled another liquid on me tbh, lets just say it was white


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i think he may have spiled another liquid on me tbh, lets just say it was white



Nooooo! Charlie is immaculate :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i think he may have spiled another liquid on me tbh, lets just say it was white


syrian wee is cloudy


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Good morning everyone . I just finished reading over 10 pages on my mobile and since I am on it I can't quote things .
> 
> Jen I am planning on putting my girlies in a tank and keeping the cages for boys in the future :0.
> 
> So the meet up is Tuesday now and we brung our own food? I wonder what to bring.
> 
> *Col don't worry! Your echidna/platypus knowledge is like.. General knowledge so don't feel weird! We learn that in grade one and two. It just makes you cool *


I don't think I've been called cool for a long long time! Thanks Cilla x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> phewwww i just catched up.......shell kilt pics worked for me, well they didnt work for me in that way as im not that way inclined dont you know, but they showed up.........well rfuk meet, can we all bring pack lunches then swap when we get there?, im getting sick of butties, since cats been away its all ive eaten lol., *and baby dice is descented and colin, lolly is bigger than baby dice*:lol2:
> 
> spaggys just been to vet again, hes had the runs for the last week, i didnt want to 24 hour starve him cos of his liver, hes bright and eating lots, hes not dehydrated........so off to the vets, she said hes a good colour, hes put weight on, hes not dehydrated and i was right not to starve him he needs food going in and out at all times with his dodgy liver...........so she has halved one of his meds as that could be causing it and he has pro biotic stuff for his food, so hopefully he will improve within a few days.....hes been filling his litter tray and baby dices overnight so shes not happy so shes shitting next to it.....bless her:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> im so glad cat is home and i see she has been sharing photos.......shes bloody gorgeous but the amount of stuff she has brought back.pah,,,,its all over the bloody place:lol2:


Ah right, so no smelly dogs then! And Lolly is only tiny, unless Doce hasn't grown since I last saw her.


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't think I've been called cool for a long long time! Thanks Cilla x


You're welcome


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> syrian wee is cloudy


 some of the others wee'd on me and it was atleast yellowish this was very white and smelled like fish for some reason


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> some of the others wee'd on me and it was atleast yellowish this was very white and smelled like fish for some reason


it does vary from hamster but when ive been pee'd on its been cloudy and there was no sign of urinary infection


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> it does vary from hamster but when ive been pee'd on its been cloudy and there was no sign of urinary infection


 was a complete one off it was only during the first week of handling that they really pee'd on me anyway guess they learned to hold it in after that,


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> was a complete one off it was only during the first week of handling that they really pee'd on me anyway guess they learned to hold it in after that,


they do pee on you at first, lol they cant hold it so well


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone sorry i late tonight lol
I am well peeved as the person who was having my last hammy has let me down so now have no home for him why do people do that so now back to advertising and hoping again


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sam's gone, buggar, I was too late. Anyone else around?


----------



## sammy1969

I am still here col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Isn't this supposed to be a dog crate???


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ah good, thought you'd abandoned me! hehe


----------



## sammy1969

ermm looks like a cat carrier to me lol and i would never do that to you hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

I think Zander & Clio wanted to muscle in on the new blanket I put in Daisy & Lolly's bed. Like they never get anything! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

awwwww but they are so poor and hard done by just like mine are i mean they even have to eat dog food lol even when they have full bowls


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh I know, its like a national cat poverty wave, sweeping the country. I am going to send Zander & Clio out begging tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

can you collect Figaro and Nero too they will get extra money for looking so down trodden I mean they are so hard done by they even have to help with the painting lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Yes, the more the merrier :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Cool and Poor Figaro is having to bath the dogs too he is doing it now for me lol Good job Stomy is bomb proof as Fig is currently washing his head


----------



## Zoo-Man

It could be a new TV programme - "Jobs For Cats"! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol I am so glad Storm is so good wiht them as he has had his eyes done his ears and now it is the turn of his back and neck lol and STorm just lays there on the back of the sofa and takes it all in his stride just giving Figaor the ocasional lick in return and at the other end Dante is watching the whole proceeding making sure Fig hasnt missed any where lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Zander spens quite a bit of time grooming the dogs too


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah Fig is the only one of mine that does it mind you he also play fights with Storm too but he goes to MYsty when he is frightened and hides behide her lol as if she is his mother


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oddballs, the lot of em! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Par for the course in this flat lol all my pets seem to be strange lol oh have to give you a laugh Saturday night we were sat outside having a little drink wiht a few friends from the block. I went into the kitchen and noticed the turtle had up ended her filter and so was trying to get the air bubble out of it. GLyn came in and saw i was struggling and said he would sort it so I left him to it. I was just off the door step when my mates started laughing and pointing at the kitchen window. I looked in and saw glyn wiht the turtle attached to his finger and he was trying to shake it off. It was soo funny. WEird thing is the turtle didnt even break the skin which I thought it owuld of


----------



## sammy1969

Time for me to go to bed night Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

OUCH! turtle bites can be nasty! 

Goodnight hun x


----------



## Amalthea

I'm the first one to post at a NORMAL time this morning?!?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I'm the first one to post at a NORMAL time this morning?!?


Yep. I was on but I was distracted by reading evolutionary reasons why sperm tastes bad, lol!


----------



## Shell195

Morning Jen where is everyone?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, Jaime is playing on Happy Pets.... That's all I know *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yep. I was on but I was distracted by reading evolutionary reasons why sperm tastes bad, lol!


 :roll2:where did you find that


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> :roll2:where did you find that


Google


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :roll2:where did you find that


 

Out of curiosity I had to google this too:blush: Very interesting:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Google


 

But why :gasp::lol2: or maybe I shouldnt ask *lol*


----------



## ami_j

finally my computer is working at a decent speed...yet im gonna have to hand it over soon *cry*


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Pets keeps dying on me!!! *sobs*


----------



## ditta

im on my way to my sistrs to build a trampoline, taytay keeps taking screwdrivers to my sisiter saying 'jump jump' so i think it needs building:lol2:

ive had three nights blissful sleep with the help of my pills and feel full well half full of energy, cat said i told her to help me with my sheep and pigs in the field, and that i told her this morning id just killed my ex with a pitchfork!!!!!!!, tis no wonder im only half full of energy:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Sounds like you've had a busy night


----------



## tomwilson

i'm off to work, c yas later


----------



## Amalthea

See ya later, Tom 

Somebody has said they especially love Diesel's bubble picture in the POTM thread


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> But why :gasp::lol2: or maybe I shouldnt ask *lol*


It is interesting! : victory:

I looked it up because I wanted to see how many people can't stand the taste an a link to that research came up! I was bored in bed so.. :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> See ya later, Tom
> 
> Somebody has said they especially love Diesel's bubble picture in the POTM thread


It is a great photo! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> It is interesting! : victory:
> 
> I looked it up because I wanted to see how many people can't stand the taste an a link to that research came up! I was bored in bed so.. :whistling2:


 
I'm really curious now :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I'm really curious now :whistling2:


Did you google it? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I did... Very odd  I think somebody has too much time on his hands!!


----------



## _jake_

Check out my sig! Me and Jai ARE going to find random words daily via the Urban Dictionary and delight all cat chatters with more awful, disgusting and slightly humorous words!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> It is interesting! : victory:
> 
> I looked it up because I wanted to see how many people can't stand the taste an a link to that research came up!* I was bored in bed so*.. :whistling2:


 

One should never be bored in bed:roll2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> One should never be bored in bed:roll2:


Haha! Martin was asleep. I've tried to wake him up like that he just thinks he's dreaming :0. Laaaaaaaame :0


----------



## _jake_

Naughty! Bed is purely for sleeping!:whip:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Haha! Martin was asleep. I've tried to wake him up like that he just thinks he's dreaming :0. Laaaaaaaame :0


 
Let him carry on dreaming :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Haha! Martin was asleep. I've tried to wake him up like that he just thinks he's dreaming :0. Laaaaaaaame :0


 
I really enjoy molding Gary's dreams in those certain ways  He's very talkative when he's having THOSE sorts of dreams, too :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the sanctuary now and wont be back until late so will catch up then, if I can:lol2:
Bye for now


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Check out my sig! Me and Jai ARE going to find random words daily via the Urban Dictionary and delight all cat chatters with more awful, disgusting and slightly humorous words!


i will get on it later lol 
i dont think theres any beating cheeky chonka, unicorn helmet and stiff panus though


----------



## _jake_

I think there is..... Mexican wedding biscuit is very disturbing! :lol:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I think there is..... Mexican wedding biscuit is very disturbing! :lol:


mexican wedding biscuits lol you love them


----------



## _jake_

Only with Alex! He bakes good mexican biscuits. Where is he, hasn't been online in ages


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Only with Alex! He bakes good mexican biscuits. Where is he, hasn't been online in ages


awwwww


----------



## _jake_

I wonder if we call his name 4 times he might appear?

Oh ALEX!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I wonder if we call his name 4 times he might appear?
> 
> Oh ALEX!


lets hope so huh


----------



## _jake_

I'm actually kinda worried :| He was in a bit of an strange mood last time he was on?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I'm actually kinda worried :| He was in a bit of an strange mood last time he was on?


hmmm it can be our subject of the night 
back soon


----------



## _jake_

Sound one loud one!


----------



## Cillah

Maybe he's hanging out with Ian.


----------



## _jake_

It's possible! He might of gone to keep him company whilst waiting for breakdown recovery! :lol:


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone!


Amalthea said:


> I'm the first one to post at a NORMAL time this morning?!?


I was on at 8:45, but there were so many pages to read I didnt' have time as I was supposed to be leaving at 8:55! :rollo:



Cillah said:


> Yep. I was on but I was distracted by reading evolutionary reasons why sperm tastes bad, lol!


:gasp:



ditta said:


> ive had three nights blissful sleep with the help of my pills and feel full well half full of energy, cat said i told her to help me with my sheep and pigs in the field, and that i told her this morning id just killed my ex with a pitchfork!!!!!!!, tis no wonder im only half full of energy:lol2:


Bloody hell, you have busy dreams, Ditta! :lol2:

Well I was off early cos I was doing my car booty. Face painting didn't do quite so well today - only got £21.50, but we got £51 on the car boot cr*p, so £10 rent and a half a bacon sarne and a cup of coffee each left us £37 to share, so again we had a great day, good chat and came home with more money than we went out with, so we both went home happy!


----------



## _jake_

Ahh at least you made something whilst selling junk! Bargain


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Well, Jaime is playing on Happy Pets.... That's all I know *lol*


why would you say such a thing :whistling2:



_jake_ said:


> It's possible! He might of gone to keep him company whilst waiting for breakdown recovery! :lol:


:lol2:
thats two members gone missing now tho:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

I think there's something fishy going on here!














Ah, its just my tuna sarnie, never mind.


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> *why would you say such a thing :whistling2:*
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> thats two members gone missing now tho:gasp:


No idea..... :whistling2:

I am quite worried about Ian.... he's not been around since the BBQ and that was nearly a month ago now.



_jake_ said:


> I think there's something fishy going on here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, its just my tuna sarnie, never mind.


*giggles* Dork.


----------



## tomwilson

hey guys just back from dianas parents, kitchens done bathrooms are done most of the light have been put in, flooring up stairs is all done just waiting on the down stairs now should be too long before we move in :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> No idea..... :whistling2:
> 
> I am quite worried about Ian.... he's not been around since the BBQ and that was nearly a month ago now.
> 
> 
> 
> *giggles* Dork.


you watching me jen.....








:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I am no dork


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> you watching me jen.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I knows things :whistling2:



_jake_ said:


> I am no dork


I'm afraid you are... Nothing to be ashamed about, I promise ya  Some of my favorite people in the world are HUGE dorks


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I knows things :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you are... Nothing to be ashamed about, I promise ya  Some of my favorite people in the world are HUGE dorks


i have my eye on you......:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Amalthea said:


> I knows things :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you are... Nothing to be ashamed about, I promise ya  Some of my favorite people in the world are HUGE dorks


I AM NO DORK!:whip:


A amazingly cute stud muffin of a teenager, that I am!:whistling2:


----------



## Alex

Y0! peepz i r back.


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Y0! peepz i r back.


You have some explaining to do!


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> You have some explaining to do!


 I do! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Y0! peepz i r back.


alex where you been you cheeky chonka:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> I do! :gasp:


Where the hell do you think you've been? Me and Jai have been very worried  LOL


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> alex where you been you cheeky chonka:lol2:


She went there!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Where the hell do you think you've been? Me and Jai have been very worried  LOL


hes been crying like a child


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> alex where you been you cheeky chonka:lol2:





_jake_ said:


> Where the hell do you think you've been? Me and Jai have been very worried  LOL


 
Lost in Jakes Cheeky Chonka, biggest cave I have ever seen!


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Lost in Jakes Cheeky Chonka, biggest cave I have ever seen!


Your cheating now? mg:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Your cheating now? mg:


 With your Cheeky Chonka. Yes.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Your cheating now? mg:





Alex said:


> With your Cheeky Chonka. Yes.


lol id be offended alex he didnt even know you were there
i thought you were making biscuits
for weddings
in mexico


----------



## _jake_

I love a good old mexican biscuit I do! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I love a good old mexican biscuit I do! :whistling2:


nutty


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> nutty











is it just me or does this coffee taste like sh*t


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hes been crying like a child


This One (Crying Like A Child) - Utada?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> This One (Crying Like A Child) - Utada?


like a child ya lol


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i have my eye on you......:lol2:


*grins*













_jake_ said:


> I AM NO DORK!:whip:
> 
> 
> A amazingly cute stud muffin of a teenager, that I am!:whistling2:


And that was definitely NOT a dorkish thing to say, either 



Alex said:


> Y0! peepz i r back.


Were ya keeping Ian company while waiting for the AA?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *grins*
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> And that was definitely NOT a dorkish thing to say, either
> 
> 
> 
> Were ya keeping Ian company while waiting for the AA?


 didn't shell text his daughter did she hear anything back


----------



## Amalthea

Not that I've seen, but maybe I missed it....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *grins*
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> And that was definitely NOT a dorkish thing to say, either
> 
> 
> 
> Were ya keeping Ian company while waiting for the AA?


you can run but you cant...oh wait....


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> you can run but you cant...oh wait....


*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

*runs*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
> 
> *runs*
> 
> image


*spins in nervous circles and falls over*


----------



## Amalthea

Sometimes I do wonder how sane we are in here........


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Sometimes I do wonder how sane we are in here........


 not very:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Sometimes I do wonder how sane we are in here........


I said that Tom should have put "The Asylum" instead of "The Sanitarium" in the tags!

Tom - iIf you are still interested in the bracelet it hasn't worked out any more than my other ones, so I can do it for you for £4 posted out?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I said that Tom should have put "The Asylum" instead of "The Sanitarium" in the tags!
> 
> Tom - iIf you are still interested in the bracelet it hasn't worked out any more than my other ones, so I can do it for you for £4 posted out?


 sounds good, should i post a cheque


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Sometimes I do wonder how sane we are in here........


:lol2: not at all


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> sounds good, should i post a cheque


Yes, just whenever. I'll pm you my address.


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading off to bed... Nighty night you lot


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am heading off to bed... Nighty night you lot


night jen


----------



## Shell195

Hello you lot, Ive not been in long and have been catching up:lol2:
I dont have Ruby`s number but I did email her and shes not replied which makes me even more worried about Ian


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Hello you lot, Ive not been in long and have been catching up:lol2:
> I dont have Ruby`s number but I did email her and shes not replied which makes me even more worried about Ian


 it does get progressively worrying the longer it gets doesn't it


----------



## Cillah

Yeah..


----------



## feorag

Night Jen!

I don't think Ian's been offline as long as this without Ruby coming on and explaining why, when there's been a problem he's wanted us to know about? It's all very worrying!

Well I think I'm about off to bed. My bloody laptop started acting up about 10 minutes ago. Suddenly I had a virus checker checking, but it's not the one installed on my computer, which says it's working perfectly, but now I can't get onto this site - it keeps telling me it isn't a safe site and I keep getting bloody virus messages! So I've given up and come upstairs onto the big one and I'll have to speak to Iain tomorrow night to see if I can find out what I've done! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Night Jen!
> 
> I don't think Ian's been offline as long as this without Ruby coming on and explaining why, when there's been a problem he's wanted us to know about? It's all very worrying!
> 
> Well I think I'm about off to bed. My bloody laptop started acting up about 10 minutes ago. Suddenly I had a virus checker checking, but it's not the one installed on my computer, which says it's working perfectly, but now I can't get onto this site - it keeps telling me it isn't a safe site and I keep getting bloody virus messages! So I've given up and come upstairs onto the big one and I'll have to speak to Iain tomorrow night to see if I can find out what I've done! :roll:


 

Sounds like a virus:bash:

Night Eileen x


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Night Jen!
> 
> I don't think Ian's been offline as long as this without Ruby coming on and explaining why, when there's been a problem he's wanted us to know about? It's all very worrying!
> 
> Well I think I'm about off to bed. My bloody laptop started acting up about 10 minutes ago. Suddenly I had a virus checker checking, but it's not the one installed on my computer, which says it's working perfectly, but now I can't get onto this site - it keeps telling me it isn't a safe site and I keep getting bloody virus messages! So I've given up and come upstairs onto the big one and I'll have to speak to Iain tomorrow night to see if I can find out what I've done! :roll:


night eileen


----------



## reptile_man_08

Night Sedric.


----------



## tomwilson

reptile_man_08 said:


> Night Sedric.


 i'm confused


----------



## _jake_

Who is Ian? :S The one whos been offline?


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Who is Ian? :S The one whos been offline?


 temerist


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> temerist


 

"OUR" Temerist  Hes not been online since 10th July


----------



## reptile_man_08

tomwilson said:


> i'm confused


Oh Sh*t... Cedric's (stupid C acting as an S, stupid english languag...) dead! Noooo not Cedric!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone yep i know i am on late again tonight sorry I will try better tomorrow but i am so tired from decorating and having to deflea all the animals thanx to someone bringing in a dog with fleas Dont you just love friends like that NOT


----------



## Shell195

reptile_man_08 said:


> Oh Sh*t... Cedric's (stupid C acting as an S, stupid english languag...) dead! Noooo not Cedric!


 
Take one of these and you will soon feel better


----------



## reptile_man_08

Shell195 said:


> Take one of these and you will soon feel better
> 
> image


I refuse to take pills.
Lots of sugar in my breakfast does it for me.


----------



## _jake_

Ahh I get it now Hurry back!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> "OUR" Temerist Hes not been online since 10th July


is it too late to put posters up, has any body called the shelters.

doesn't even seem right making jokes now wish he would just post to say alls well 



reptile_man_08 said:


> Oh Sh*t... Cedric's (stupid C acting as an S, stupid english languag...) dead! Noooo not Cedric!


 that's even worse than before :?


----------



## ami_j

reptile_man_08 said:


> Oh Sh*t... Cedric's (stupid C acting as an S, stupid english languag...) dead! Noooo not Cedric!


go away i dont want to catch troll


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> is it too late to put posters up, has any body called the shelters.
> 
> doesn't even seem right making jokes now wish he would just post to say alls well
> 
> 
> that's even worse than before :?


 
His daughter hasnt been online since the 18th July:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Shellllll HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Oh Shellllll HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN


 

:gasp: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Oh Shellllll HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN


 hey sammy

ooooo happy birthday shell


----------



## reptile_man_08

ami_j said:


> go away i dont want to catch troll


If I was a troll you would have caught it, as you would be feeding it


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Did i do a boo boo lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Did i do a boo boo lol


 
When you get to 51 its nothing to celebrate:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

reptile_man_08 said:


> If I was a troll you would have caught it, as you would be feeding it


poison bait


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> When you get to 51 its nothing to celebrate:lol2:


Why not You deserve to be spoilt today by your family and friends


----------



## reptile_man_08

ami_j said:


> poison bait


oh. *dies


----------



## Shell195

Right, Im off to bed, night all xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IRENE FROM HOME & AWAY!!! (I mean Shell) X x X x X


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY IRENE FROM HOME & AWAY!!! (I mean Shell) X x X x X


 :roll2:think some ones gwtting a slap on tuesday


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY IRENE FROM HOME & AWAY!!! (I mean Shell) X x X x X


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Everyone gone?


----------



## feorag

Morning all and 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHELL!!* 











sammy1969 said:


> Why not You deserve to be spoilt today by your family and friends


If she's lucky her son will take her to A&E to celebrate! :lol2:


I'm first on this morning cos I'm off childy minding soon. Nothing else to report! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday, Shell!!!!  Hope it's a good'un (and isn't spent at A&E *giggles*)


----------



## Cillah

Happy Birthday Shell !


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY IRENE FROM HOME & AWAY!!! (I mean Shell) X x Xer x X


Irenes an alcoholic who adopts kids to make Her feel better about herself and calls everyone chooky and helps run a diner :0


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all and
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHELL!!*
> 
> image
> *If she's lucky her son will take her to A&E to celebrate!* :lol2:
> 
> 
> I'm first on this morning cos I'm off childy minding soon. Nothing else to report! :lol2:


 


PMSL:roll2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Thanks for the birthday wishes:2thumb:
Colin, I hope you can run faster than me:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

I'm just about to cook my first omelette! Does anyone have any tips for me? LOL. =o


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I'm just about to cook my first omelette! Does anyone have any tips for me? LOL. =o


 sorry my omelette's never turnout right


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> sorry my omelette's never turnout right


That's not very reassuring. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> That's not very reassuring. :lol2:


 i can never get them to say together always ends up like scrambled egg with other bits of food in it lol


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i can never get them to say together always ends up like scrambled egg with other bits of food in it lol


Well I watched a Youtube video so now I am all set.. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

When I used to make omelettes (not done one in YEARS, though), I'd scramble the egg softly with a bit of water, pour it into the pan, add the extras to one side, then use a spatula to flip the other side over the fillings. Then let it cook for a bit and flip periodically.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> When I used to make omelettes (not done one in YEARS, though), I'd scramble the egg softly with a bit of water, pour it into the pan, add the extras to one side, then use a spatula to flip the other side over the fillings. Then let it cook for a bit and flip periodically.


 morning jen


----------



## Amalthea

Been up for ages  But morning, Tom 

Am just about to head out to work.... And am seeing Shrek afterwards. We speak to you guys later!! xx


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Been up for ages  But morning, Tom
> 
> Am just about to head out to work.... And am seeing Shrek afterwards. We speak to you guys later!! xx


 have fun i'm off to work in a bit


----------



## Cillah

It worked =D


----------



## _jake_

Bugger, I just woke up. EVERYONEs gone out and I don't have a clue where LOL And kia has destroyed the mail, great! :bash:


----------



## ditta

happy birthday shell


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> sorry my omelette's never turnout right


Too late now, cos you've done it but the best advice for omelettes is to eat them immediately they come out of the pan - don't leave them standing!

I make very simple omelettes. I whisk up the egg good, then I pour it into a pan, wait until the base has set and the top is 'jelly-ish' then I flip it over, put my filling over one half, by which time the bottom has cooked too and then flip the half without food over the filling and slide it out the pan onto a plate - hey presto.

Can't be doing with this constant stirring up that some chefs recommend cos that's more like scrambled eggs and imao just makes a mess of the omelette or the other way some do it by whisking the egg white until they're stiff enough to make a meringue and then mixing in the yolk and frying it! 



Amalthea said:


> Been up for ages  But morning, Tom
> 
> Am just about to head out to work.... And am seeing Shrek afterwards. We speak to you guys later!! xx


My God! :gasp: Is that a film I've actually seen before you??? :gasp: :lol2:

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> happy birthday shell


 

Thankyou


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Thankyou


 are you doing anything nice


----------



## Shell195

Erm nope:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Erm nope:whistling2:


 nothing should makle the kids take you out, then again my mums lucky to get a phone call some times:blush:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> nothing should makle the kids take you out, then again my mums lucky to get a phone call some times:blush:


 
After the day I have had I dont feel like going anywhere


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> After the day I have had I dont feel like going anywhere


 aww is everything ok


----------



## ditta

shell, share your bad birthday with us chuck , it may help you feel better:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell, share your bad birthday with us chuck , it may help you feel better:flrt:


 
I dont do public hangings


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I dont do public hangings


 well i hope everything is gonna be ok for you hun


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> well i hope everything is gonna be ok for you hun


 
Me too


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Me too


 oh sorry shell, didnt reaise it was that:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> oh sorry shell, didnt reaise it was that:whistling2:


 
Im horrified by today, not what I expected at all


----------



## Shell195

Sophie made me a birthday cake:flrt: Thank god she couldnt find enough candles:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Sophie made me a birthday cake:flrt: Thank *god she couldnt find enough candles*:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 that would have caused a house fire:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> that would have caused a house fire:whistling2:


Wow. Talk about knocking someone down.:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Wow. Talk about knocking someone down.:gasp:


 it was a joke


----------



## _jake_

Yeah, but sometimes a joke isn't appropriate. Shell obviously had something on her mind earlier and I would be worried that you have possibly upset her. Maybe be a bit more considerate in future


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Yeah, but sometimes a joke isn't appropriate. Shell obviously had something on her mind earlier and I would be worried that you have possibly upset her. Maybe be a bit more considerate in future


 

:lol2:Jake the minder, I do have a sense of humour ya know. Toms post made me giggle:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> My God! :gasp: Is that a film I've actually seen before you??? :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> Let me know what you think!


I enjoyed it... Wasn't the best, but "reDONKulous" will now be added to my vocab! :lol2:

That looks like a lovely cake, Shell!! What have I missed?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:Jake the minder, I do have a sense of humour ya know. Toms post made me giggle:lol2:


 i thought it would make you giigle but after jakes post i thought iwas gonna need an online joke vetter as well as a spell checker


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i thought it would make you giigle but after jakes post i thought iwas gonna need an online joke vetter as well as a spell checker


a retro online joke checker?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> a retro online joke checker?


  my jokes are fine in the modern times


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> i thought it would make you giigle but after jakes post i thought iwas gonna need an online joke vetter as well as a spell checker


Not funny.:bash: I was worried your post might upset her as something appeared to be bothering her earlier in the thread. You know, thinking of others is a good thing, Tom.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Not funny.:bash: I was worried your post might upset her as something appeared to be bothering her earlier in the thread. You know thinking of others is a good thing, Tom.


 i know dude, shell has my deepest sympathy with what has gone on today dude, i wasn'ttrying to upset anyone


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> my jokes are fine in the modern times


sooo much funnier if you havent heard them a million times before tho


----------



## _jake_

Good. That was all I was pointing out. Now, anyone have anything interesting happen to them today?


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Good. That was all I was pointing out. Now, anyone have anything interesting happen to them today?


 
Just for you Jake:whistling2:












:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I dont do public hangings


 
you might not do them but i will! Shell has taken some chins off C***or who are in a terrible condition. skin and bone, listless and really neglected. he had a male and female off me, how stupid could i be trusting him with any animal, i feel responsible, and she had 4 babies, 3 of which have died this week, and the male died last week too, and they werent even 18 months old!!! they havent been looked after at all and have been left to die! i hope to god they pull through, if shells care is anything to go by they have a great chance. i have pmed c***or and if i dont get a satisfactory response.... ie admitting some responsibility i will be lookin into what else can be done. poor little chins. Its people like this that have made me decide to not breed anything anymore, as you just cant be sure who they go to. i will breed dice maybe once and have carefully selected homes for them, but nothing else. its so so sad


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you might not do them but i will! Shell has taken some chins off ***** who are in a terrible condition. skin and bone, listless and really neglected. he had a male and female off me, how stupid could i be trusting him with any animal, i feel responsible, and she had 4 babies, 3 of which have died this week, and the male died last week too, and they werent even 18 months old!!! they havent been looked after at all and have been left to die! i hope to god they pull through, if shells care is anything to go by they have a great chance. i have pmed ***** and if i dont get a satisfactory response.... ie admitting some responsibility i will be lookin into what else can be done. poor little chins. Its people like this that have made me decide to not breed anything anymore, as you just cant be sure who they go to. i will breed dice maybe once and have carefully selected homes for them, but nothing else. its so so sad


Thats disgusting :| Is that ********* or whatever on here?


----------



## Amalthea

*shakes head*


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Thats disgusting :| Is that Mc spike or whatever on here?


 
Yup. :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

i would say if this is gonna happen to use no names as thread could get locked


----------



## _jake_

Amalthea said:


> Yup. :whip:


I used to talk to him, I thought he was decent and loved his pets:gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Thats disgusting :| Is that Mc spike or whatever on here?


no comment :whistling2:

ps, can you edit the bit that youve quoted me in, cos ive starred out the name to protect the thread, though i dont know why i should, it should be known how these poor babies have been treated


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you might not do them but i will! Shell has taken some chins off Connor who are in a terrible condition. skin and bone, listless and really neglected. he had a male and female off me, how stupid could i be trusting him with any animal, i feel responsible, and she had 4 babies, 3 of which have died this week, and the male died last week too, and they werent even 18 months old!!! they havent been looked after at all and have been left to die! i hope to god they pull through, if shells care is anything to go by they have a great chance. i have pmed connor and if i dont get a satisfactory response.... ie admitting some responsibility i will be lookin into what else can be done. poor little chins. Its people like this that have made me decide to not breed anything anymore, as you just cant be sure who they go to. i will breed dice maybe once and have carefully selected homes for them, but nothing else. its so so sad


 

Now you all know. Im not even sure these 2 will pull through, they have been started on antibiotics but Im not sure its enough and if they survive the night they are going to the vets in the morning.What makes it worse is the female is probably pregnant again but what ever treatment it takes(even if she loses the kits) I will do it. Sinders and her son(who will be castrated if he makes it) deserve a special home and that will be with me.
The mum is half the size of my own 2 girls and looks withered and weak, the male is a bit heavier but is very weak. Im gutted tbh
I was never told they were ill although I did wonder when I was told that 2 deformed babies were born, one died shortly after birth, the normal one died last week and the other deformed one this morning. The male died earlier this week. Why wernt they taken to the vet??


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Now you all know. Im not even sure these 2 will pull through, they have been started on antibiotics but Im not sure its enough and if they survive the night they are going to the vets in the morning.What makes it worse is the female is probably pregnant again but what ever treatment it takes(even if she loses the kits) I will do it. Sinders and her son(who will be castrated if he makes it) deserve a special home and that will be with me.
> The mum is half the size of my own 2 girls and looks withered and weak, the male is a bit heavier but is very weak. Im gutted tbh
> I was never told they were ill although I did wonder when I was told that 2 deformed babies were born, one died shortly after birth, the normal one died last week and the other deformed one this morning. The male died earlier this week. Why wernt they taken to the vet??


Because *insert name here* is a absolute disgusting child who deserves a good kick-in, which I would happily do.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Now you all know. Im not even sure these 2 will pull through, they have been started on antibiotics but Im not sure its enough and if they survive the night they are going to the vets in the morning.What makes it worse is the female is probably pregnant again but what ever treatment it takes(even if she loses the kits) I will do it. Sinders and her son(who will be castrated if he makes it) deserve a special home and that will be with me.
> The mum is half the size of my own 2 girls and looks withered and weak, the male is a bit heavier but is very weak. Im gutted tbh
> I was never told they were ill although I did wonder when I was told that 2 deformed babies were born, one died shortly after birth, the normal one died last week and the other deformed one this morning. The male died earlier this week. Why wernt they taken to the vet??


she wasnt thin and withered when she left here, she was a healthy chunky chin, they both were, and i will feel forever responsible for whats happened to them. i hope you dont mind me tellin the thread shell, i know you wont cos youree too nice, but im not :lol2:
good question why werent they taken to the vet, but even bigger question is, if they were strugglin why werent they rehomed sooner? or if they havent even noticed or acknowledged their state, thats even scarier!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Because *insert name here* is a absolute disgusting child who deserves a good kick-in, which I would happily do.


 
he had the potential to grow into a good keeper though, i just dont know what went wrong  scary thing is hes now into other animals


----------



## ami_j

arent they well known for going through pets like others go through underwear?
truly shocking , the amount of these cases coming to light on here atm is worrying...wish you luck with them shell hun


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she wasnt thin and withered when she left here, she was a healthy chunky chin, they both were, and i will feel forever responsible for whats happened to them. i hope you dont mind me tellin the thread shell, i know you wont cos youree too nice, but im not :lol2:
> good question why werent they taken to the vet, but even bigger question is, if they were strugglin why werent they rehomed sooner? or if they havent even noticed or acknowledged their state, thats even scarier!!


Nobody commented on the state of them and it wasnt until I was taking them home that I felt how thin they were as I didnt put them in the carrier he did, I did however comment on how small they were as my 2 are big girls even though they are older chins. I dont think lettting her have back to back litters helped


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> arent they well known for going through pets like others go through underwear?
> truly shocking , the amount of these cases coming to light on here atm is worrying...wish you luck with them shell hun


they are now, but wasnt then unfortunately, otherwise things might have turned out differently for these little ones


----------



## sammy1969

Evening every one Sorry your day has been marred by what has happened Shell Hopefully the poor little things will pull through and I know they will be grateful for all the care you will put in. Ihave jsut finished another wall in the front room so now half way through the painting just wish NEro would stop trying to attack the brushes whilst we are trying to paint lol have had to wash him twice now.


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> they are now, but wasnt then unfortunately, otherwise things might have turned out differently for these little ones


why they didnt just ask for help....dear me


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he had the potential to grow into a good keeper though, i just dont know what went wrong  scary thing is hes now into other animals


Oh god! Like what now?:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

And since ****** only messaged me on FB the other week asking if I was near some road.


----------



## _jake_

Amalthea said:


> And since ****** only messaged me on FB the other week asking if I was near some road.


I don't get it?:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

look at what i have to put up with on face book 
http://www.facebook.com/?pub=5706713477 
 
 *Beau Jangles Kearns awwwww fink am gerrrin a sty xxx*





 *Thomas Wilson* aww you think you're getting a sty? 19 minutes ago · · 


 *Beau Jangles Kearns* Yey im gerin sum pain under my eye hows ur wrk mate x 9 minutes ago · 


 *Keo Jon* Yer yfr me homie hows things blud? Am fvcken bladderd of de hooch u all gud m8 x x x x 6 minutes ago · 


 *Thomas Wilson* works ok i was in your shop on saturday said hello to a few of you but you wheren't there


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> I don't get it?:lol2:


 
he knows I am less than 10 minutes away.... So if he was too ashamed to contact Cat (whom he got the chins off of), he coulda said to me that he needs somebody to take them.


----------



## sammy1969

I will never understand the thing of people not asking for help when it is needed Pride is such a bad thing and there seems to be alot of it in some ppl To admit oyu are in need isnt wrong and most will bend over backwards to try to be of assistance I knwo i do and I know I would never be to proud to ask if i needed it Hence why my rodents are away this week so i can decorate without putting them at risk


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> Yeah, but sometimes a joke isn't appropriate. Shell obviously had something on her mind earlier and I would be worried that you have possibly upset her. Maybe be a bit more considerate in future


Jake Shell's right you needed to take a chill pill. We all have things on our minds at some point, it doesn't mean that we lose our sense of humour. We're all friends on here and support each other through good and bad times and often when you're down a joke can help lighten a miserable mood. 


tomwilson said:


> i thought it would make you giigle but after jakes post i thought iwas gonna need an online joke vetter as well as a spell checker


No you don't - imao that was a massive over-reaction.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he had the potential to grow into a good keeper though, i just dont know what went wrong


What went wrong is that he's spoiled! He seems to get what he wants, gets nasty when anyone criticises him, then gets bored with the latest animal and gives it away, then goes and gets a different one!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes:2thumb:
> Colin, I hope you can run faster than me:whistling2:


Cos you'll be trying to hug me, yeah? :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

I don't see how I had an 'Massive over reaction' really :|

Before the whole incident, I didn't know what was up with her. Being her birthday, and a woman, I guessed it was to do with her age :blush: Hence when Tom made the joke, I thought that was a bit mean. But as it isn't anything to do with age then it's fine. I put two and two together and got five. But if that was the case I don't see that would of been a 'massive over reaction'


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> I don't see how I had an 'Massive over reaction' really :|
> 
> Before the whole incident, I didn't know what was up with her. Being her birthday, and a woman, I guessed it was to do with her age :blush: Hence when Tom made the joke, I thought that was a bit mean. But as it isn't anything to do with age then it's fine. I put two and two together and got five. But if that was the case I don't see that would of been a 'massive over reaction'


 
Bless, you are a very caring lad. Dont take everything to heart, we are all friends here


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Cos you'll be trying to hug me, yeah? :whistling2:


 
Wrong:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Wrong:lol2:


 do you need a cane and a pointy hat with a D on it


----------



## tomwilson

for anyone who knows about the game i just thought i should tell you that i've lost the game


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> do you need a cane and a pointy hat with a D on it


 
For Colin you mean:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> For Colin you mean:lol2:


 *nods*


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> do you need a cane and a pointy hat with a D on it


Sshhh you! :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Sshhh you! :whip:


 you'd love it :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

That would go dashingly with your hair Colin!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry to hear about your day Shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you'd love it :whistling2:


Yeah, but don't tell Shell that!  :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> That would go dashingly with your hair Colin!


My luxurious long flowing locks?


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> I don't see how I had an 'Massive over reaction' really :|
> 
> Before the whole incident, I didn't know what was up with her. Being her birthday, and a woman, I guessed it was to do with her age :blush: Hence when Tom made the joke, I thought that was a bit mean. But as it isn't anything to do with age then it's fine. I put two and two together and got five. But if that was the case I don't see that would of been a 'massive over reaction'


But Shell isn't a 'normal woman' :lol2:. She's like me, she doesn't want to be old, but she doesn't act her age anyway, cos she's not that age in her head. Maybe it's because you're young that you automatically thought her being down was to do with her age. By the time you get to our age, it's so very unimportant in the grand scheme of things and someone commenting about birthday candles starting a fire is a standard joke for old people, so we're used to it!

Anyway I'm fed up cos I've definitely got a virus in my bloody computer. I think it was one of those 'update your virus checker' ones and it's now zapped my computer, so I can't access any of my files. I thought I'd take off some of my new files, like my jewellery lists etc and the Sanctuary's Adoption lists onto a memory stick and try and restore the computer to 3 weeks ago and see if I get rid of it, but I can't get the files off! :bash:

Every time I go to open a programme it tells me that there's a virus in the 'exe' programme! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> But Shell isn't a 'normal woman' :lol2:. She's like me, she doesn't want to be old, but she doesn't act her age anyway, cos she's not that age in her head. Maybe it's because you're young that you automatically thought her being down was to do with her age. By the time you get to our age, it's so very unimportant in the grand scheme of things and someone commenting about birthday candles starting a fire is a standard joke for old people, so we're used to it!
> 
> Anyway I'm fed up cos I've definitely got a virus in my bloody computer. I think it was one of those 'update your virus checker' ones and it's now zapped my computer, so I can't access any of my files. I thought I'd take off some of my new files, like my jewellery lists etc and the Sanctuary's Adoption lists onto a memory stick and try and restore the computer to 3 weeks ago and see if I get rid of it, but I can't get the files off! :bash:
> 
> Every time I go to open a programme it tells me that there's a virus in the 'exe' programme! :bash:


Your only as old as the man/woman you feel!

Wanna cuddle Eileen & Shell? Im 28! 
:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I'm 15. Win.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Your only as old as the man/woman you feel!
> 
> Wanna cuddle Eileen & Shell? Im 28!
> :lol2:


No wonder I feel so young then as Glyn is only 28 lol i am such a cradle snatcher


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I'm 15. Win.


But you aren't offering cuddles! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> No wonder I feel so young then as Glyn is only 28 lol i am such a cradle snatcher


:lol2: Good on you hun!


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: Good on you hun!


Well i do find the younger model easier to train lol


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Your only as old as the man/woman you feel!
> 
> Wanna cuddle Eileen & Shell? Im 28!
> :lol2:


Sorry, too old for me - I'm 26!! :lol2:

The dirty old pervy Irishman who owned the riding school where I worked as a schoolgirl, always used to say "A woman's as old as she feels - and a man's old when he stops feeling" 

Although he was in his 70's he certainly hadn't stopped 'feeling' - we had to go everywhere in two's for safety! :lol2:

And on that note I'm off to bed! Goodnight everyone!


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> But you aren't offering cuddles! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Only to sexy people!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reptile_man_08

_jake_ said:


> Only to sexy people!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm sexy.


----------



## sammy1969

Night Eileen


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Only to sexy people!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 you pming alex


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen

I intend to grow old disgracefully:2thumb:

My body maybe old but the soul certainly isnt


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I intend to grow old disgracefully:2thumb:


It's the only way to go! :2thumb:

Goodnight - again :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Eileen x

Shell, good on you for growing old disgracefully! By the time you get your free bus pass, you will be telling rowdy teenagers to flip off, & farting loudly in public places! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

reptile_man_08 said:


> I'm sexy.


You have no vag.



tomwilson said:


> you pming alex


Nah msn:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I applied for another zoo job yesterday, as a reptile keeper at Bristol Zoo


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> By the time you get your free bus pass, you will be telling rowdy teenagers to flip off, & farting loudly in public places! :lol2:


Just like me! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> You have no vag


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Just like me! :roll2: PMSL!!


:lol2: at least you admit it!


----------



## _jake_

zoo-man said:


> i applied for another zoo job yesterday, as a reptile keeper at bristol zoo


noooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## sammy1969

Well that makes three of us growing old disgracefully lol as i intend to do so very badly lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Just like me! :roll2: PMSL!!


 
I have this to look forward to:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> noooooooooooooooooooo!


Hahaha, if you visit Jake, I will set the Giant Tortoises on you! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

the cat just attacked me from behind i sh!t one lol 

i'm going to bed soon i'm in at 10 and as some of you may gather that is early for me :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Hahaha, if you visit Jake, I will set the Giant Tortoises on you! :lol2:


I'll chase you with the tapir who always seems to pee! HA:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I have this to look forward to:gasp:


Me too Shell lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I applied for another zoo job yesterday, as a reptile keeper at Bristol Zoo


ooo good luck col


----------



## sammy1969

sammy1969 said:


> Me too Shell lol


Hope you get the job Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I'll chase you with the tapir who always seems to pee! HA:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll move next door to your house & get my parrots to screech at the top of their voices at 6 a.m. to pee you off! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ooo good luck col





sammy1969 said:


> Hope you get the job Col


Thanks you two. Applications have to be in by 3pm Friday, so should hopefully hear something back in a week or so.


----------



## _jake_

That would be better than the cow who is ALWAYS sha**ing at that time in the morning. Plus you have monkeys so I'll be around you house EVERYDAY!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks you two. Applications have to be in by 3pm Friday, so should hopefully hear something back in a week or so.


exciting


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> That would be better than the cow who is ALWAYS sha**ing at that time in the morning. Plus you have monkeys so I'll be around you house EVERYDAY!


You mean cow as in a bovine farm animal, or the woman next door?

My monkeys will pee on you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

good luck coll, and night night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> exciting


Yep! Monkey World are looking for a primate care staff, but they are against people keeping primates privately, so I dont think they would like me! :blush:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> You mean cow as in a bovine farm animal, or the woman next door?
> 
> My monkeys will pee on you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


She's a bit of both! Moans like one too.:lol2: I can come round for tea and have sleepovers in our jim jams... doesnt that sound like FUN:no1:


----------



## sammy1969

Night Tom


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> good luck coll, and night night guys


Cheers Tom, & goodnight


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> She's a bit of both! Moans like one too.:lol2: I can come round for tea and have sleepovers in our jim jams... doesnt that sound like FUN:no1:


I don't have any 'jim-jams' :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Get some fool! And plenty of Cadburys hot chocolate! Still wanna move to bristol???


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Get some fool! And plenty of Cadburys hot chocolate! Still wanna move to bristol???


I don't want any 'jim-jams' thanks! Are you trying to put me off moving to Bristol?


----------



## _jake_

Maybe :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Maybe :whistling2:


But why??? :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Cuz If I saw you I'd start laughing and go shy and just totally make myself look like a local nutjob, well even more of an local nutjob!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Cuz If I saw you I'd start laughing and go shy and just totally make myself look like a local nutjob, well even more of an local nutjob!


Why would you do that? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Underneath my manly physic and awesome personality, i'm really a shy little boy who likes to play with thomas the tank engine figurines :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep! Monkey World are looking for a primate care staff, but they are against people keeping primates privately, so I dont think they would like me! :blush:


awww even if they keep them well?


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> awww even if they keep them well?


Their TV program sucks as well.


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Underneath my manly physic and awesome personality, i'm really a shy little boy who likes to play with thomas the tank engine figurines :whistling2:


 
Jake


----------



## _jake_

Guilty


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Underneath my manly physic and awesome personality, i'm really a shy little boy who likes to play with thomas the tank engine figurines :whistling2:


Aww, no need to be shy : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww even if they keep them well?


Yep, I think so


----------



## Shell195

Night people x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Night people x


Goodnight hun x


----------



## _jake_

Morning people!


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell


----------



## ami_j

night shell


----------



## Shell195

Morning, just waiting for the vets to open as the male chin isnt looking good:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor little thing  Let us know how things go..


----------



## Shell195

Just back from the vets, they have kept them both in and will give them both fluids and will ring later
The male was very twitchy this morning as well as very lethargic:bash:
Mum seemed a bit livelier but is emaciated


----------



## Amalthea

Poor things...  Well, at least they're getting the care they deserve now.


----------



## Cillah

I hope they pull though x


----------



## Shell195

Why the hell didnt they either take them to the vet or rehome them earlier, you cant leave animals to just die them pass them on to someone else when things go wrong without even telling them:bash:

I ran them over to Southport as one of the vets is an expert in wildlife and the more exotic pets


----------



## feorag

Morning all


Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks you two. Applications have to be in by 3pm Friday, so should hopefully hear something back in a week or so.


Fingers crossed for you Colin! :2thumb:

Shell, do you know I think that should be reported! I'm sorry, but I do!!!

To be emaciated means they've been starved! They've been given no care and no vet treatment and that in my book is pure neglect!! :bash:

I think it's absolutely appalling and ***** must have known it was going on and just ignored it too!!! I'm seething and if I was Cat I would be doing something about it, as she trusted him with that girl!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Can you get a vet report from the vet treating them? And do you still have all the correspondence between you and their previous "carer"?

Am about to head out to work.... Will speak to you guys later xx


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Can you get a vet report from the vet treating them? And do you still have all the correspondence between you and their previous "carer"?
> 
> Am about to head out to work.... Will speak to you guys later xx


 

The vet will give a report if we ask but all the talk was done through facebook chat so I dont think I can retrieve it:bash:


----------



## ditta

lovely morning im having.....not......escaped dormice in the lounge, why do dormice look like tumbleweeds from the sheepdog? how many **cking times have i chased a dormouse only to realise its f****** tumbleweed from fergus:devil::devil:


shell im totally gobsmacked now i know the full horrors, ive been doped up most of the week and have not full understood what cat was telling me:blush:

also to hear teddy the rabbit we rehomed to him is dead also, i am totally ashamed that we rehomed animals with him thinking he was a sound keeper.......i could literally kill the little **at:devil::devil:


----------



## feorag

I'm so sorry this has happened, Ditta and I know both of you are blaming yourselves, but you really weren't to know!!!

As you've said you trusted him and trust is a delicate thing!! I'd never met him, so I was judging on what I was reading on here and I've always been a little 'wary' of him because he seemed to go through phases of wanting something and it appears that what he wanted he always got and I think it was a case of 'easy come, easy go'.

Pity it's the animals who've had to suffer though! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

I asked him what pets he had at home and he said just Evie the dog, as the rabbit died and the ferret was rehomed as a working ferret. It never dawned on me it was Teddy:bash:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> I'm so sorry this has happened, Ditta and I know both of you are blaming yourselves, but you really weren't to know!!!
> 
> As you've said you trusted him and trust is a delicate thing!! I'd never met him, so I was judging on what I was reading on here and I've always been a little 'wary' of him because he seemed to go through phases of wanting something and it appears that what he wanted he always got and I think it was a case of 'easy come, easy go'.
> 
> Pity it's the animals who've had to suffer though! :bash:


totally agree eileen, its all just to much to take.......i wanna just screammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shell195

Still no news from the vets:bash:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Still no news from the vets:bash:


 everything crossed here


----------



## feorag

Yes indeed! I do hope they manage to survive and if anyone can then turn them around, it's you Shell - so fingers crossed you get the chance.


----------



## Shell195

I ony want to give them the care ,respect and love they deserve, you know the stuff that normal pet owners give.
This morning when I went in to see them Cinders hopped over to me and was pushing my fingers with her nose and the boy was just lying on the floor, it actually made me cry


----------



## Shell195

Im off out in a bit so I will let you know if I have heard anything later


----------



## ditta

im on my way to b&q for safe mouse traps, we have 2 but can i find them:bash::bash: these bloody dormice are gonna get smacked bums when i get hold of them:whip::whip:

will check back for info shell:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I ony want to give them the care ,respect and love they deserve, you know the stuff that normal pet owners give.
> This morning when I went in to see them Cinders hopped over to me and was pushing my fingers with her nose and the boy was just lying on the floor, it actually made me cry


Shell I would have cried at that too! The trust of the mother to come straight to you after that sort of neglect and the little boy lying on the floor!  Poor little critter 



ditta said:


> im on my way to b&q for safe mouse traps, we have 2 but can i find them:bash::bash: these bloody dormice are gonna get smacked bums when i get hold of them:whip::whip:


Hope you catch them, but be careful when you smack them! Even if you do it with a single finger you would probably squash them and then I'd have you up for cruelty to dormice! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

i will give smack bottoms with a feather:lol2:, ive chased so many tumbleweeds off the sheepdog thinking they were the mice:lol2:

right ive set a bucket trap and 2 safe traps laced with pear honey corn and mealworms.......2 of the 3 that are out are 4 week old babies that never bloody sit still:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> i will give smack bottoms with a feather:lol2:, ive chased so many tumbleweeds off the sheepdog thinking they were the mice:lol2:
> 
> right ive set a bucket trap and 2 safe traps laced with pear honey corn and mealworms.......2 of the 3 that are out are 4 week old babies that never bloody sit still:lol2:


 they're trying to get to my house:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> they're trying to get to my house:whistling2:


 well if they do tom you can bloody keep um:bash::whistling2:


----------



## ditta

i keep meaning to ask you tom, what are the turtles called that have tubes for noses????


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> well if they do tom you can bloody keep um:bash::whistling2:


 think diana would be sending them back the way they came


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> i keep meaning to ask you tom, what are the turtles called that have tubes for noses????


 is it one of the soft shells


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> think diana would be sending them back the way they came


 surely she wouldnt notice 2 likkle baby grey fluffy things:whistling2:
oh maybe she notice the 3 foot tank they were living in:bash:


----------



## tomwilson




----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> is it one of the soft shells


 i dont know:bash:thats why im asking you:lol2: it has like a hoover tube for its nose?


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> image


 thats the one....whats it called?


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> surely she wouldnt notice 2 likkle baby grey fluffy things:whistling2:
> oh maybe she notice the 3 foot tank they were living in:bash:


 she's fed up with all the hamsters at the minute i do really want dor mice though


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> thats the one....whats it called?


 it's a soft shelled turtle, but there are a few different species i think the chinese soft shell is the one that shows up most frequently


----------



## _jake_

Has ****** still got any animals?


----------



## ditta

dog and a horse i think:bash:


----------



## ditta

the chinny had triplets on 14th june according to facebook, and shell suspects shes pregnant again:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> the chinny had triplets on 14th june according to facebook, and shell suspects shes pregnant again:devil::devil::devil::devil:


 
Then he lied about that too as he told me the babies were 12 weeks old and this date means they were about 7 weeks old:bash:
The vet has rang, they are staying at the vets for the weekend on IV fluids and antibiotics, hes treating for gastroenteritis at the minute as the male had a wet bum this morning. The vet says hes very concerned about them both, it doesnt sound very hopeful at all


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> dog and a horse i think:bash:


 
2 horses and they were looking at a third one last night
:bash:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Then he lied about that too as he told me the babies were 12 weeks old and this date means they were about 7 weeks old:bash:
> The vet has rang, they are staying at the vets for the weekend on IV fluids and antibiotics, hes treating for gastroenteritis at the minute as the male had a wet bum this morning. The vet says hes very concerned about them both, it doesnt sound very hopeful at all


 
i was terrified of opening your reply.......well all i can say is they are in the best place

i just chesked on facebook to see if he had any more animals, hes NOT on my friends list and hasnt been since the missy saga, and the other person was deleted at the same time, but i can still see his status and the date it was posted:devil::devil:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i was terrified of opening your reply.......well all i can say is they are in the best place
> 
> i just chesked on facebook to see if he had any more animals, hes NOT on my friends list and hasnt been since the missy saga, and the other person was deleted at the same time, but i can still see his status and the date it was posted:devil::devil:


 
I have just posted on his wall, do you want to see what I put??

*The 2 chins are at the vets on IV drips and antibiotics as they are emaciated and very ill. They are staying at the vets for the weekend but its not hopeful they will survive. How could your sister let them get in this state they should have been taken to the vets when the first one died. The vet is pressing for details of the previous owner as he says it is all down to sheer neglect.Im really upset by the state they were in when I picked them up why didnt you actually tell me they were in such a state?????????????????????*
*Cat and ditta arent happy either as when they sold the 2 chins to you they thought you would look after them, Ive now got to pay for another vet bill and this one was for animals I had only just got. Its a good job I rescued them when I did or they would have died too*

See more 2 minutes ago · Comment ·LikeUnlike · See Wall-to-Wall


----------



## _jake_

I feel sick to know that someone could do that too such beautiful animals. He sounds like a absolute spoiled brat who deserves a good kicking. So does his mother by the sound of it. I have no doubts he is probably reading this thread!!


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> I have just posted on his wall, do you want to see what I put??


Yes!!


----------



## Amalthea

I saw your FB message, Shell.......


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I saw your FB message, Shell.......


 
Im furious Jen, its a long time since I felt such anger and hatred


----------



## ditta

well said: victory: very restrained:notworthy:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Im furious Jen, its a long time since I felt such anger and hatred


 well since the missy thing, funny how it involves the same people:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> well since the missy thing, funny how it involves the same people:whistling2:


 
Its worse than the Missy incident as this involves pain and suffering:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I feel like crying right now.... I'm gonna vent to you guys. Sorry. You know that my visa runs out at the end of October. Well, Gary and I haven't been able to save up for it. We basically live paycheck to paycheck. So, I tried to get an overdraft. No. I've no credit, so they won't allow it. So, I tried for a credit card. No. I've no credit, so they won't allow it. So Gary has just tried to increase his overdraft, but they've declined him. So I just don't know what we're gonna do. He said that I need to work my ass off and have two parties a week, but it's not like I'm not TRYING to get parties. I can maybe call Dad and ask to borrow the money, but I feel like I should be able to do these things without running to Daddy for help. I'm 27 for ****s sake! I have finally gotten a job and am happy with how things are going, but if I can't get this visa in October, I'll have to quit my job and go back home (again) to save from there and reapply.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Its worse than the Missy incident as this involves pain and suffering:bash:


 very true


----------



## ditta

have you read your reply shell, what a charming young man:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> have you read your reply shell, what a charming young man:devil::devil::devil:


 
Nice kid.....


----------



## tomwilson

little gob sh*t is what he is, you never slagged him off (even though you had every right to) you just informed him of what has happend. don't think this guy lives in the real world tbh, and i don't think he cares about anyone but himself


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I feel like crying right now.... I'm gonna vent to you guys. Sorry. You know that my visa runs out at the end of October. Well, Gary and I haven't been able to save up for it. We basically live paycheck to paycheck. So, I tried to get an overdraft. No. I've no credit, so they won't allow it. So, I tried for a credit card. No. I've no credit, so they won't allow it. So Gary has just tried to increase his overdraft, but they've declined him. So I just don't know what we're gonna do. He said that I need to work my ass off and have two parties a week, but it's not like I'm not TRYING to get parties. I can maybe call Dad and ask to borrow the money, but I feel like I should be able to do these things without running to Daddy for help. I'm 27 for ****s sake! I have finally gotten a job and am happy with how things are going, but if I can't get this visa in October, I'll have to quit my job and go back home (again) to save from there and reapply.


:gasp: Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I feel like crying right now.... I'm gonna vent to you guys. Sorry. You know that my visa runs out at the end of October. Well, Gary and I haven't been able to save up for it. We basically live paycheck to paycheck. So, I tried to get an overdraft. No. I've no credit, so they won't allow it. So, I tried for a credit card. No. I've no credit, so they won't allow it. So Gary has just tried to increase his overdraft, but they've declined him. So I just don't know what we're gonna do. He said that I need to work my ass off and have two parties a week, but it's not like I'm not TRYING to get parties. I can maybe call Dad and ask to borrow the money, but I feel like I should be able to do these things without running to Daddy for help. I'm 27 for ****s sake! I have finally gotten a job and am happy with how things are going, but if I can't get this visa in October, I'll have to quit my job and go back home (again) to save from there and reapply.


sorry i missed this one, thats terrible is there no other way pf sorting it or even like a payment plan


----------



## Shell195

FFS I never bought them, he asked me about keeping the baby with no fingers in the stables, I said no it wasnt fair but I would take it but couldnt pay. He then asked me to take all 3 of them and I said if I could have the cage I would but still couldnt pay. He asked his sister and she said yes:bash:

Nice kid, nice reply, NOT


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> FFS I never bought them, he asked me about keeping the baby with no fingers in the stables, I said no it wasnt fair but I would take it but couldnt pay. He then asked me to take all 3 of them and I said if I could have the cage I would but still couldnt pay. He asked his sister and she said yes:bash:
> 
> Nice kid, nice reply, NOT


 he's good all deffensive and bloked you because he hasn't a leg to stand on in an argument :devil::devil::devil:

report him shell he deserves it


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> he's good all deffensive and bloked you because he hasn't a leg to stand on in an argument :devil::devil::devil:
> 
> report him shell he deserves it


 
I am going to ring the RSPCA tomorrow and see what they have to say


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I am going to ring the RSPCA tomorrow and see what they have to say


 as crap as they are they are the best we have. good luck shell


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> sorry i missed this one, thats terrible is there no other way pf sorting it or even like a payment plan


Nope. The Home Office don't allow payment plans. When I asked about it in the past, their response was something along the lines of "We charge what we do to show that you can take care of yourself without resorting to public funds" (which I am not entitled to).... Yeah, I can take care of myself just fine... Doesn't mean I have a spare £900 to give you! :censor:


----------



## Amalthea

He's removed your wall post (and his response)....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He's removed your wall post (and his response)....


 
Little sh1t:bash: Sophie is replying to him now so see what he says to her


People who hide things are full of guilt, I havent hidden or added anything, what I have told everyone is the truth and he obviously doesnt like it


----------



## _jake_

What was said/replied? Would like to hear at his replay? PM me if it is against the rules or whatever


----------



## Amalthea

Basically calling Shell a bitch for "slagging him off" and her and Cat can shove something where the sun don't shine.... That if she didn't want vet bills, she shouldn't have taken them.... Etc etc etc (oh, and that he's taking her off his fb)


----------



## Amalthea

Anyways... Now that I'm not and cheery. I have a party to do tonight *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> What was said/replied? Would like to hear at his replay? PM me if it is against the rules or whatever


 

My post

*The 2 chins are at the vets on IV drips and antibiotics as they are emaciated and very ill. They are staying at the vets for the weekend but its not hopeful they will survive. How could your sister let them get in this state they should have been taken to the vets when the first one died. The vet is pressing for details of the previous owner as he says it is all down to sheer neglect.Im really upset by the state they were in when I picked them up why didnt you actually tell me they were in such a state?????????????????????
Cat and ditta arent happy either as when they sold the 2 chins to you they thought you would look after them, Ive now got to pay for another vet bill and this one was for animals I had only just got. Its a good job I rescued them when I did or they would have died too*

His reply

"you cheeky bitdh dont dear slag me off if you didnt want the vet bill then dont buy them i am now blocking you from my facebook as you have pissed me off so much tell cat to shove herself where it dont shine along with you!!!!!!!"


----------



## _jake_

Wow :| What a little prick, I'd call the RSPCA right away and save any contact with him at all for evidence. That cleary shows he is covering his own back and doesn't care about the animals in question. Even go to his house and confront the little abuser!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My post
> 
> *The 2 chins are at the vets on IV drips and antibiotics as they are emaciated and very ill. They are staying at the vets for the weekend but its not hopeful they will survive. How could your sister let them get in this state they should have been taken to the vets when the first one died. The vet is pressing for details of the previous owner as he says it is all down to sheer neglect.Im really upset by the state they were in when I picked them up why didnt you actually tell me they were in such a state?????????????????????*
> *Cat and ditta arent happy either as when they sold the 2 chins to you they thought you would look after them, Ive now got to pay for another vet bill and this one was for animals I had only just got. Its a good job I rescued them when I did or they would have died too*
> 
> His reply
> 
> "you cheeky bitdh dont dear slag me off if you didnt want the vet bill then dont buy them i am now blocking you from my facebook as you have pissed me off so much tell cat to shove herself where it dont shine along with you!!!!!!!"


Sadly that didn't surprise me one bit, given the sort of replies I've seen him post on here!

Like I said in my earlier post, he's a spoilt brat (and he has openly admitted that on this forum), who gets what he wants and then doesn't bother his *rse to look after it when he's got it, moves it on and gets something else!!! And the sh*t sticks to somebody else! :bash:

Again as I said earlier, I've never quite trusted him and now I know I was right. So sorry he took some of you in though!

Shell, you should put all this information on your Facebook and put his answer, so he can't delete it !!! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sadly that didn't surprise me one bit, given the sort of replies I've seen him post on here!
> 
> Like I said in my earlier post, he's a spoilt brat (and he has openly admitted that on this forum), who gets what he wants and then doesn't bother his *rse to look after it when he's got it, moves it on and gets something else!!! And the sh*t sticks to somebody else! :bash:
> 
> Again as I said earlier, I've never quite trusted him and now I know I was right. So sorry he took some of you in though!
> 
> Shell, you should put all this information on your Facebook and put his answer, so he can't delete it !!! :devil:


 i hadn't come accross him till now must say his bullying tactics shine through in that reply though. almost like this "i know you're right but i don't like being wrong so i'll shout off and ignore you to make the whole thing go away"


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> i hadn't come accross him till now must say his bullying tactics shine through in that reply though. almost like this "i know you're right but i don't like being wrong so i'll shout off and ignore you to make the whole thing go away"


You speak truth. :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I feel like crying right now.... I'm gonna vent to you guys. Sorry. You know that my visa runs out at the end of October. Well, Gary and I haven't been able to save up for it. We basically live paycheck to paycheck. So, I tried to get an overdraft. No. I've no credit, so they won't allow it. So, I tried for a credit card. No. I've no credit, so they won't allow it. So Gary has just tried to increase his overdraft, but they've declined him. So I just don't know what we're gonna do. He said that I need to work my ass off and have two parties a week, but it's not like I'm not TRYING to get parties. I can maybe call Dad and ask to borrow the money, but I feel like I should be able to do these things without running to Daddy for help. I'm 27 for ****s sake! I have finally gotten a job and am happy with how things are going, but if I can't get this visa in October, I'll have to quit my job and go back home (again) to save from there and reapply.


Jen I'm so sorry! I hope you manage to get something sorted without having to go back home. You still have two months so it's still possible that you will get enough money before then.

I can't believe how much more you need to pay than me. It isn't fair at all. :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone 
ShellI cant believe what has happened and what he said what a little swine I woul report him hun he deserves it and should be stopped from doing this to another set of animals I am not a fan of the RSPCA but as said they are all we have hopefully they will do something.
Jen I am so sorry to hear you news too HOpe you get it all sorted


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ive spoken to connors mum who says the chins were in her daughters care and connor didnt really have anything to do with them so i upset hes gettin the blame for the neglect. she said if they have been neglected by her daughter it wassnt intentional neglect and she really didnt realise they were so bad. 

either way now i just hope the chins pull through


change of subject, i need some advice on howw to get my cat in!!! hes been a house cat for 5 yrs, now he goes out, only stays close by but i like him in before dark. hes started runnin away from us now though when we go to get him in where as he used to come when we called him. ive just been round the back to get him hes legged it into another garden i think but i cant see him, so im gunna leave him for a bit. is he likely to come in of his own accord? do you think he will be safe n stay local when its dark? hes never been out in the dark before im scared somethin will happen?


----------



## _jake_

When ever roxy doesn't come back before dark, I stand outside shaking her biscuits and she comes running in! No biscuits she just cats me up  LOL


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> When ever roxy doesn't come back before dark, I stand outside shaking her biscuits and she comes running in! No biscuits she just cats me up  LOL


cats you up? what does that mean?


----------



## _jake_

like dogging someone up, filthy looks? I didn't think dogs me up would be the best word, so swapped it  I know, im a random farmer boy! LOL


----------



## sammy1969

TRY rattling food box or tapping a tin of food and sometimes a favourite toy will work Just depend son Dantes mod bu tmost of the time he just comes when he is called


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> I have just posted on his wall, do you want to see what I put??
> 
> *The 2 chins are at the vets on IV drips and antibiotics as they are emaciated and very ill. They are staying at the vets for the weekend but its not hopeful they will survive. How could your sister let them get in this state they should have been taken to the vets when the first one died. The vet is pressing for details of the previous owner as he says it is all down to sheer neglect.Im really upset by the state they were in when I picked them up why didnt you actually tell me they were in such a state?????????????????????*
> *Cat and ditta arent happy either as when they sold the 2 chins to you they thought you would look after them, Ive now got to pay for another vet bill and this one was for animals I had only just got. Its a good job I rescued them when I did or they would have died too*
> 
> See more 2 minutes ago · Comment ·LikeUnlike · See Wall-to-Wall





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cats you up? what does that mean?


 
If you look above I said it was his sister


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

he legged it from me when i went to get him and disappeared into another garden that i cant get to. ive hung over the fence but cant see him. i hope i havent scared him off for good? i want to know if hes likely to still be safe out at night given that hes never been out at night before..... and is he likely to find his way home in the dark?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> If you look above I said it was his sister


i know you did shell, i told her that on the phone

can you answer my cat questions please hun, i need some re assurance if there is any


----------



## Shell195

Just been seeing to the small furries and guess what??
Kissa my original Duprasi girl looks like she swallowed a pingpong ball, she is enormous. The past couple of days she hasnt bothered coming out of her burrow but tonight she started chattering at me and when she came out to eat I noticed her size:gasp:
This means that Bob is a one hit wonder as he was only in with her for a few minutes:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Just been seeing to the small furries and guess what??
> Kissa my original Duprasi girl looks like she swallowed a pingpong ball, she is enormous. The past couple of days she hasnt bothered coming out of her burrow but tonight she started chattering at me and when she came out to eat I noticed her size:gasp:
> This means that Bob is a one hit wonder as he was only in with her for a few minutes:gasp:


 whats the other girl (ponyo?) looking like


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> whats the other girl (ponyo?) looking like


 
Now Kizzy, shes not pregnant again so I presume she is to old to breed but I dont actually care as she is a real sweetie :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Now Kizzy, shes not pregnant again so I presume she is to old to breed but I dont actually care as she is a real sweetie :flrt:


 gonna try them again or just gonna let her be now hun, congradulations on the latest litter to be btw


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Just been seeing to the small furries and guess what??
> Kissa my original Duprasi girl looks like she swallowed a pingpong ball, she is enormous. The past couple of days she hasnt bothered coming out of her burrow but tonight she started chattering at me and when she came out to eat I noticed her size:gasp:
> This means that Bob is a one hit wonder as he was only in with her for a few minutes:gasp:


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive spoken to connors mum who says the chins were in her daughters care and connor didnt really have anything to do with them so i upset hes gettin the blame for the neglect. she said if they have been neglected by her daughter it wassnt intentional neglect and she really didnt realise they were so bad.
> 
> either way now i just hope the chins pull through
> 
> 
> change of subject, i need some advice on howw to get my cat in!!! hes been a house cat for 5 yrs, now he goes out, only stays close by but i like him in before dark. hes started runnin away from us now though when we go to get him in where as he used to come when we called him. ive just been round the back to get him hes legged it into another garden i think but i cant see him, so im gunna leave him for a bit. is he likely to come in of his own accord? do you think he will be safe n stay local when its dark? hes never been out in the dark before im scared somethin will happen?


 
No easy answer to this Cat, maybe call him from the house with some tasty food and see if he comes in. In future make sure he goes out on an empty stomach then he will be glad to come in


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Now Kizzy, shes not pregnant again so I presume she is to old to breed but I dont actually care as she is a real sweetie :flrt:


Do you have lots of people wanting Dups from this litter? :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> No easy answer to this Cat, maybe call him from the house with some tasty food and see if he comes in. In future make sure he goes out on an empty stomach then he will be glad to come in


 
he comes n goes all day gettin food. i just wish id not tried to get him cos now hes legged it and i cant find him. im in tears here cos i dont know what else to do and am scared hes run off n wont come back  if he does come back he isnt goin out again. either we cat proof the garden, which i dont think is possible, he stays in, or i rehome him to a place where he can go out without fear of losin him

im so scared ive lost him


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive spoken to connors mum who says the chins were in her daughters care and connor didnt really have anything to do with them so i upset hes gettin the blame for the neglect. she said if they have been neglected by her daughter it wassnt intentional neglect and she really didnt realise they were so bad.


Don't want to fall out with you over this Cat, but I'm sorry but I don't believe that for one minute - any of it!

Connor knew they were there - he knew she'd had kittens and he told Shell there was one with no fingers - so he knew enough!

And as far as the sister not intentionally neglecting them and not realising they were so bad, the adult male only died the week before Shell got them, so the sister must have been looking at them, surely!

There's a duty of care there and it wasn't being done and for the defomed baby to die before Shell could help them and for the survivors to need to be put on a drip doesn't mean not fed properly for a few days, it means a lot of neglect, so I for one won't accept that load of rubbish as an excuse and, given your attitude to other people on this forum, I'm surprised you are!



Shell195 said:


> Just been seeing to the small furries and guess what??
> Kissa my original Duprasi girl looks like she swallowed a pingpong ball, she is enormous. The past couple of days she hasnt bothered coming out of her burrow but tonight she started chattering at me and when she came out to eat I noticed her size:gasp:
> This means that Bob is a one hit wonder as he was only in with her for a few minutes:gasp:


Oh Shell - how exciting! Bob the wonder Dup! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> No easy answer to this Cat, maybe call him from the house with some tasty food and see if he comes in. In future make sure he goes out on an empty stomach then he will be glad to come in


That was gonna be my advice too Cat. Make sure you send him out hungry and then when you want him in bash your cat tin or rattle your biscuits or whatever when you call him and hopefully he'll come running - hungry!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Don't want to fall out with you over this Cat, but I'm sorry but I don't believe that for one minute - any of it!
> 
> Connor knew they were there - he knew she'd had kittens and he told Shell there was one with no fingers - so he knew enough!
> 
> And as far as the sister not intentionally neglecting them and not realising they were so bad, the adult male only died the week before Shell got them, so the sister must have been looking at them, surely!
> 
> There's a duty of care there and it wasn't being done and for the defomed baby to die before Shell could help them and for the survivors to need to be put on a drip doesn't mean not fed properly for a few days, it means a lot of neglect, so I for one won't accept that load of rubbish as an excuse and, given your attitude to other people on this forum, I'm surprised you are!
> 
> Oh Shell - how exciting! Bob the wonder Dup! :2thumb:
> 
> That was gonna be my advice too Cat. Make sure you send him out hungry and then when you want him in bash your cat tin or rattle your biscuits or whatever when you call him and hopefully he'll come running - hungry!


 
at what point did i say i believed her eileen? :lol2: she alo told me that treacle the hedgehog is alive and with them yet shell has a convo saved of connor sayin that treacle had died the same way the other 2 had! so someone is lying. ive text her askin which is true n she said, ask shell, she seems to know everything, and tell her the rspca are welcome to her house cos she hasnt had chins since december, she said shes no longer replyin to my texts and has told me to go pick at someone else. i replied sayin im sure you can see my concern when 5 animals have come from me into your care and all 5 are now dead in the space of less than 2 years of them gettin them! i also said lets hope the chins dont die, not that anyone at that end cares.

as for the cat, bit late sendin him out hungry now as hes already gone..... i dont know what to do, just go to bed n hope he comes in through the cat flap? or sit u in the garden waitin for him? i ouldnt have thought he would have gone that far, probably hidin from me, im just worried. even if i just caught a glimse of him again and didnt catch him it would put my mind at rest. just wish i hadnt tried to catch him now, cos i think ive scared him


----------



## sammy1969

I'm off for the night guys see you all tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I'm off for the night guys see you all tomorrow


 

Hi Sammy, bye Sammy :lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> at what point did i say i believed her eileen? :lol2: she alo told me that treacle the hedgehog is alive and with them yet shell has a convo saved of connor sayin that treacle had died the same way the other 2 had! so someone is lying. ive text her askin which is true n she said, ask shell, she seems to know everything, and tell her the rspca are welcome to her house cos she hasnt had chins since december, she said shes no longer replyin to my texts and has told me to go pick at someone else. i replied sayin im sure you can see my concern when 5 animals have come from me into your care and all 5 are now dead in the space of less than 2 years of them gettin them! i also said lets hope the chins dont die, not that anyone at that end cares.
> 
> as for the cat, bit late sendin him out hungry now as hes already gone..... i dont know what to do, just go to bed n hope he comes in through the cat flap? or sit u in the garden waitin for him? i ouldnt have thought he would have gone that far, probably hidin from me, im just worried. even if i just caught a glimse of him again and didnt catch him it would put my mind at rest. just wish i hadnt tried to catch him now, cos i think ive scared him


First bit! That was probably because you didn't say anywhere in your post that you didn't believe her, so it gave the impression that you were offering that as an excuse for his behaviour. And there's a typo, where you've put 

_"ive spoken to connors mum who says the chins were in her daughters care and connor didnt really have anything to do with them* so i upset* hes gettin the blame for the neglect."_

I took that to mean that you were saying "so I'm upset......"

So I'm now presuming that should read "so is upset"???

Second part: You need to stop worrying about the cat (easier said than done, I know). I'm sure he's out on the razz, having fun and will come back home when he's tired and needs his bed. Once he's home you'll have to re-think your approach. If you can't bear to let him out without worrying to the extent you have been tonight, then you have to either keep him in (again that'll be easier said than done, now he's enjoyed his freedom), or as you say, find him a home where he can go out in safety.

But given what has just happened and what happened to your girls when you moved in with Ditta - that's gonna be a very hard thing for you to do, isn't it?


----------



## Shell195

Somebody who rehomed a dog off Ian has tried ringing his number and its disconnected 
Shes going to forward me his daughters number when she sees her mum.
Now Im very worried


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Jen I'm so sorry! I hope you manage to get something sorted without having to go back home. You still have two months so it's still possible that you will get enough money before then.
> 
> I can't believe how much more you need to pay than me. It isn't fair at all. :bash:





sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone
> ShellI cant believe what has happened and what he said what a little swine I woul report him hun he deserves it and should be stopped from doing this to another set of animals I am not a fan of the RSPCA but as said they are all we have hopefully they will do something.
> Jen I am so sorry to hear you news too HOpe you get it all sorted


Thanx  I feel a bit betetr after having a giggle at tonight's party 



Shell195 said:


> Just been seeing to the small furries and guess what??
> Kissa my original Duprasi girl looks like she swallowed a pingpong ball, she is enormous. The past couple of days she hasnt bothered coming out of her burrow but tonight she started chattering at me and when she came out to eat I noticed her size:gasp:
> This means that Bob is a one hit wonder as he was only in with her for a few minutes:gasp:


:flrt: Definitely know where Mojo gets it from!!



Shell195 said:


> Somebody who rehomed a dog off Ian has tried ringing his number and its disconnected
> Shes going to forward me his daughters number when she sees her mum.
> Now Im very worried


Please let us know as soon as you hear anything


----------



## Shell195

Im glad you had a good night, you deserve it


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Somebody who rehomed a dog off Ian has tried ringing his number and its disconnected
> Shes going to forward me his daughters number when she sees her mum.
> Now Im very worried


I'm a bit worried about the sound of that too, Shell!!! Don't want to say too much on an open forum, but will pm you tomorrow, cos I'm off to bed - cream crackered!!!



Amalthea said:


> Thanx  I feel a bit betetr after having a giggle at tonight's party


So glad to hear that, cos I was worried about you earlier. I hope you can work things out!

Do you have to pay the money whether you pass the naturalisation test or not, or do you sit the test and if you pass, then you pay the money and can stay???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm a bit worried about the sound of that too, Shell!!! Don't want to say too much on an open forum, but will pm you tomorrow, cos I'm off to bed - cream crackered!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you went to bed ages ago:lol2:
> If you forget to pm me I will remind you:whistling2:
> 
> Night from me too xx


----------



## _jake_

You need to come to our cat chat. PM me for further details :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all *Fingers crossed for you Colin!* :2thumb:
> 
> Shell, do you know I think that should be reported! I'm sorry, but I do!!!
> 
> To be emaciated means they've been starved! They've been given no care and no vet treatment and that in my book is pure neglect!! :bash:
> 
> I think it's absolutely appalling and ***** must have known it was going on and just ignored it too!!! I'm seething and if I was Cat I would be doing something about it, as she trusted him with that girl!! :bash:


Thanks Eileen hun!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> it's a soft shelled turtle, but there are a few different species i think the chinese soft shell is the one that shows up most frequently


Yes, the Chinese Soft-Shelled Turtle is the most common species of soft-shell in captivity, followed by the Florida Soft-Shelled Turtle.


----------



## ami_j

colllll lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Jaime! You ok?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Jaime! You ok?


yeah lol in hyper mood lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yeah lol in hyper mood lmao


You been on the blue Smarties again? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You been on the blue Smarties again? :lol2:


i wish...i miss the days when the orange ones tasted orangey


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i wish...i miss the days when the orange ones tasted orangey


:lol2: I cant remember that they tasted different, its that long since I ate Smarties!


----------



## _jake_

Worse. She's talking to me on msn! Makes any girl hyper with excitement!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I cant remember that they tasted different, its that long since I ate Smarties!


they are all natural now lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Worse. She's talking to me on msn! Makes any girl hyper with excitement!


Especially if your on webcam eh! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Oh yes! 3" of pure heaven!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> worse. She's talking to me on msn! Makes any girl hyper with excitement!


lmaopmp


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Oh yes! 3" of pure heaven!


Your nose is 3 inches long?!?!?! :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

My toe! mg:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> My toe! mg:


You have a 3 inch long toe? Which toe? :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Big toe!


----------



## Zoo-Man

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I'm a bit worried about the sound of that too, Shell!!! Don't want to say too much on an open forum, but will pm you tomorrow, cos I'm off to bed - cream crackered!!!
> 
> So glad to hear that, cos I was worried about you earlier. I hope you can work things out!
> 
> Do you have to pay the money whether you pass the naturalisation test or not, or do you sit the test and if you pass, then you pay the money and can stay???


Basically, I have to pay for the test (£40 last time I checked), then take it, and if I don't pass, pay again, and so on, til I pass. Then I have to pay for the visa. And it's not even a citizenship test or whatever.... Just a test to allow me to stay in the UK. If I want citizenship, I have to do another in two years' time.



_jake_ said:


> Oh yes! 3" of pure heaven!


Oh dear lord :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning, just spoken to the vet, the little male died during the night  
He is doing a pm later to see if there is anything obvious. Cinders is still quite lively but wont eat on her own:bash: He thinks due to the amount of deaths that there is an infection somewhere but he doesnt know what. He said Cinders is at risk of dying too as she is so skinny. Another worrying day


----------



## feorag

I see, I did wonder how they could ask you to pay that amount of money without any guarantees, so it made sense that you have to "pass your exam" first. It really ssipes me off that, because we seem to let anybody in if they're part of the European Community, purely because we are (when most of us don't want to be!)

What's everyone up to today. I'm going downstairs for brekkie (not having my laptop is killing me and causing me *huge *inconvenience!!! :lol

Then I'm gonna clean the rats, do some of the dreaded housework and maybe make up some jewellery to see if I can sell any at this agricultural show I'm at tomorrow - so busy day ahead!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning, just spoken to the vet, the little male died during the night
> He is doing a pm later to see if there is anything obvious. Cinders is still quite lively but wont eat on her own:bash: He thinks due to the amount of deaths that there is an infection somewhere but he doesnt know what. He said Cinders is at risk of dying too as she is so skinny. Another worrying day


I've just read this, as we cross posted!

That ssipes me off even more! Poor, poor Cinders and all this could very well have been prevented if they'd gone to a vet after the first death, but I'm sorry I think they didn't care enough. If Connor was prepared to take them to live at the farm, where he only goes to see his horses, so would hardly have any time to interact with them, it seems to me that neither he nor his sister have bothered with these poor critters to even notice if anything was wrong with them! :devil: :devil:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just read this, as we cross posted!
> 
> That ssipes me off even more! Poor, poor Cinders and all this could very well have been prevented if they'd gone to a vet after the first death, but I'm sorry I think they didn't care enough. If Connor was prepared to take them to live at the farm, where he only goes to see his horses, so would hardly have any time to interact with them, it seems to me that neither he nor his sister have bothered with these poor critters to even notice if anything was wrong with them! :devil: :devil:


 

Its such a tragedy that could have been avoided:bash:

Arent you sending me a pm:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> First bit! That was probably because you didn't say anywhere in your post that you didn't believe her, so it gave the impression that you were offering that as an excuse for his behaviour. And there's a typo, where you've put
> 
> _"ive spoken to connors mum who says the chins were in her daughters care and connor didnt really have anything to do with them* so i upset* hes gettin the blame for the neglect."_
> 
> I took that to mean that you were saying "so I'm upset......"
> 
> So I'm now presuming that should read "so is upset"???
> 
> Second part: You need to stop worrying about the cat (easier said than done, I know). I'm sure he's out on the razz, having fun and will come back home when he's tired and needs his bed. Once he's home you'll have to re-think your approach. If you can't bear to let him out without worrying to the extent you have been tonight, then you have to either keep him in (again that'll be easier said than done, now he's enjoyed his freedom), or as you say, find him a home where he can go out in safety.
> 
> But given what has just happened and what happened to your girls when you moved in with Ditta - that's gonna be a very hard thing for you to do, isn't it?


 
its meant to say is eileen yes, sorry i didnt even notice the typo. i dont agree with anything that that boy has done and will never trust him again. 5 animals have gone from my care into his, and all 5 have died before the age of 2 years......which is so so so worryin and i feel like total sh*t for it. i will not be breeding my animals anymore, apart from the skunk IF i find suitable homes prior to the mating, as i dont want the responsibility and hurt that i feel when i find out ive done a bad job in lettin them go to a home that obviously doesnt look after them. You just can never tell somethins though. as you guys have said before, c**nor must have seen them even if they were at his sisters so i believe he could have done something, which he didnt, nor did his mum so theyre all as bad as eachother. 

just to clarify i dont agree with any of C**nors ethics or the care for his animals, along with his sisters piss poor efforts or lack there of to care for those chins

rip little boy, im so sorry i feel like ive failed you, and i just hope cinders pulls through.


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone! 

Sorry to hear about the chin Shell. I hope that the last one manages to hang in there.

Ian's phone being disconnected is worrying. :/


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

can i also apologise publically, cos i was the one who introduced connor to this forum, thinking that it might improve his skills as an animal keeper...... where as i think all it did was allow him access to more animals who met an unfortunate early demise. wish his mum had never got in touch about a hog 2 years ago now!!


----------



## Shell195

Cat nobody blames you at all, some people are very good at being excellent liars and sadly that whole family are like that.

If Cinders survives she will have a forever home with me and will get the proper care and love she deserves and you would never have to worry about her again. I just wish that he had contacted me sooner as this whole tragedy could have been avoided


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its meant to say is eileen yes, sorry i didnt even notice the typo. i dont agree with anything that that boy has done and will never trust him again. 5 animals have gone from my care into his, and all 5 have died before the age of 2 years......which is so so so worryin and i feel like total sh*t for it. i will not be breeding my animals anymore, apart from the skunk IF i find suitable homes prior to the mating, as i dont want the responsibility and hurt that i feel when i find out ive done a bad job in lettin them go to a home that obviously doesnt look after them. You just can never tell somethins though. as you guys have said before, c**nor must have seen them even if they were at his sisters so i believe he could have done something, which he didnt, nor did his mum so theyre all as bad as eachother.
> 
> just to clarify i dont agree with any of C**nors ethics or the care for his animals, along with his sisters piss poor efforts or lack there of to care for those chins
> 
> rip little boy, im so sorry i feel like ive failed you, and i just hope cinders pulls through.


Don't take this all to heart Cat - you thought you were doing right by your animals and really that's the best that we all can do. Sometimes we get it wrong, mostly we get it right, it's just sad when we do get it wrong. However, more experienced people than you in breeding have also got it wrong, so you really shouldn't blame yourself. 

Sadly the sign of a good 'con merchant' is that they are plausible and trustworthy and it's very hard to separate them from the genuine caring people. Gobsh*tes are much easier to suss out and I've had a few of those come to me to buy kittens and refused them.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can i also apologise publically, cos i was the one who introduced connor to this forum, thinking that it might improve his skills as an animal keeper...... where as i think all it did was allow him access to more animals who met an unfortunate early demise. wish his mum had never got in touch about a hog 2 years ago now!!


Again, no need to apologise! 
Sadly you got taken in by what appeared to be a nice, caring boy - although as I've said his nasty replies to criticism on some of the threads on here, made me question how nice he really was, but I'd never met him, so I was judging him by what I read on here. So I could have got it wrong myself.

I know you care a great deal (if not too much!!) about your animals and I know it must hurt that you gave him animals you cared about because you thought he'd care about them the same way, but now you know he doesn't! But that doesn't make it your fault!

BTW did that bloody cat come home last night? :lol2: Tell Ditta, no feathers when she smacks his *rse for letting you get so upset! :lol:

Shell I did remember that I was gonna pm you, but didn't have time first thing, cos I hadn't even been downstairs at that stage!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Don't take this all to heart Cat - you thought you were doing right by your animals and really that's the best that we all can do. Sometimes we get it wrong, mostly we get it right, it's just sad when we do get it wrong. However, more experienced people than you in breeding have also got it wrong, so you really shouldn't blame yourself.
> 
> Sadly the sign of a good 'con merchant' is that they are plausible and trustworthy and it's very hard to separate them from the genuine caring people. Gobsh*tes are much easier to suss out and I've had a few of those come to me to buy kittens and refused them.
> 
> Again, no need to apologise!
> Sadly you got taken in by what appeared to be a nice, caring boy - although as I've said his nasty replies to criticism on some of the threads on here, made me question how nice he really was, but I'd never met him, so I was judging him by what I read on here. So I could have got it wrong myself.
> 
> I know you care a great deal (if not too much!!) about your animals and I know it must hurt that you gave him animals you cared about because you thought he'd care about them the same way, but now you know he doesn't! But that doesn't make it your fault!
> 
> BTW did that bloody cat come home last night? :lol2: Tell Ditta, no feathers when she smacks his *rse for letting you get so upset! :lol:
> 
> Shell I did remember that I was gonna pm you, but didn't have time first thing, cos I hadn't even been downstairs at that stage!


thanks eileen, just cant hep but feel like they wont have a chance to live again and its primarily my fault or so it feels. just cant believe it asa they were both in beautiful condition when they left me, just wish id kept them. hindsight can be a f*cker sometimes!  

spotted mali at 8am this mornin in olives garden (next door but one when he saw me even with food he ran from me, then the next door neighbour came out, i asked her if she saw him to get him she said hes in her garden, i went to get him he legged it from me straight into cheryls arms!! not sure what ive done to deserve him to hate me so much  now hes in the kitchen havin some time out, he was starvin when he came in, ate like a pig! so i dont know why he wouldnt come to me when i had food. im not sure what to do for the best now though, keep him in, which ight make him hate me even more r let him out, but run the risk of not bein able to get him back?? can a house cat of 5 years whos just started to go out become ferel? cos thats how i feel he will become!!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks eileen, just cant hep but feel like they wont have a chance to live again and its primarily my fault or so it feels. just cant believe it asa they were both in beautiful condition when they left me, just wish id kept them. hindsight can be a f*cker sometimes!
> 
> spotted mali at 8am this mornin in olives garden (next door but one when he saw me even with food he ran from me, then the next door neighbour came out, i asked her if she saw him to get him she said hes in her garden, i went to get him he legged it from me straight into cheryls arms!! not sure what ive done to deserve him to hate me so much  now hes in the kitchen havin some time out, he was starvin when he came in, ate like a pig! so i dont know why he wouldnt come to me when i had food. im not sure what to do for the best now though, keep him in, which ight make him hate me even more r let him out, but run the risk of not bein able to get him back?? can a house cat of 5 years whos just started to go out become ferel? cos thats how i feel he will become!!


 

No he hasnt become feral,since hes been allowed out he has had new things to discover and sometimes they can be scary. Is there any friction between any of the cats as thats enough to make them want to stay out. If I was you I would keep him in for a few days then before you let him out again make sure there is no food down so he cant snack through the day as that way when he does see you with food he will be glad to see you and happily come in


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> No he hasnt become feral,since hes been allowed out he has had new things to discover and sometimes they can be scary. Is there any friction between any of the cats as thats enough to make them want to stay out. If I was you I would keep him in for a few days then before you let him out again make sure there is no food down so he cant snack through the day as that way when he does see you with food he will be glad to see you and happily come in


not seen any conflict with the other cats shell, they seem to just steer clear of eachother. hes well p*ssed off with me for not lettin him out today but hes shut up moanin now and gone to sleep. i hope he doesnt hate me too much. will keep him in for a bit like you said. you dont think keepin him in against his will will push him to stay out longer when i do let him out though do you? or make him hate me more? i dont think he has become ferel yet, just worry he might if he carries on!:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

god damn, dits got prefs on so cant post on her profile so here ya go

ohhhhh ditta baby.....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tiful-smooth-coat-chihuahuas.html#post6767164:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell's advice is spot on - that's what I'd do. I think he's just discovering what a great life it is outdoors and at the minute doesn't want to be brought in. I think there's every possibility that, once he's used to it, he'll be less likely to want to stay out.

Try and send him out hungry thought and hopefully then he'll come back. He'd have known you were going to catch him and keep him in I guess and wasn't for doing that! :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Shell's advice is spot on - that's what I'd do. I think he's just discovering what a great life it is outdoors and at the minute doesn't want to be brought in. I think there's every possibility that, once he's used to it, he'll be less likely to want to stay out.
> 
> Try and send him out hungry thought and hopefully then he'll come back. He'd have known you were going to catch him and keep him in I guess and wasn't for doing that! :bash:


do you thin i should ust leave him out at night if thats what he wants? and not chase him to get him in? the cat flap is there, he knows how to use it should he want to come in

forgot to let you all kknow that brown bear, the hammy died while i was on holiday, bless him, had a good innings though, i think i sorta knew he might go while i was away, cos i gave him a kiss efore i left


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> god damn, dits got prefs on so cant post on her profile so here ya go
> 
> ohhhhh ditta baby.....
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tiful-smooth-coat-chihuahuas.html#post6767164:whistling2:


Dream away, but you'll probably end up with one of these! :lol2:












xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do you thin i should ust leave him out at night if thats what he wants? and not chase him to get him in? the cat flap is there, he knows how to use it should he want to come in


It probably would relax him more if he thought you weren't trying to 'trap' him and he'll come in when he's good and ready, then after a while you might find he settles down and doesn't stay out so long. Having said that he might stay out longer - depends what's going on outside I think.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do you thin i should ust leave him out at night if thats what he wants? and not chase him to get him in? the cat flap is there, he knows how to use it should he want to come in
> 
> forgot to let you all kknow that brown bear, the hammy died while i was on holiday, bless him, had a good innings though, i think i sorta knew he might go while i was away, cos i gave him a kiss efore i left


 

RIP Hammy

Leaving cats out at night is very dangerous so dont let him get into the habit. Let him play out during the day but leave no food down and he will soon get into the habit of coming in for his tea and staying in


----------



## feorag

RIP brown bear! I've expressed my sentiments in a pm, just don't want everyone to think I'm ignoring the loss of this little critter! :blush:

Is anyone interested in these. I'm making the bracelet for Jen (Mrs DD), but just wondered before I ordered the charms whether anyone else might be interested.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...72-pedigree-dog-charm-bracelets-earrings.html


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> RIP Hammy
> 
> Leaving cats out at night is very dangerous so dont let him get into the habit. Let him play out during the day but leave no food down and he will soon get into the habit of coming in for his tea and staying in


 
i cant leave food down cos the dogs would eat it :lol2: the other cats stay out at night, minty sleeps in the garden a lot and ninja doesnt come in the bedroom at night anymore, spendin a lot o time roamin the garden for lilttle critters to catch!!!

wonder if connor has seen whats been said on this thread as he was online on rfuk today at 11.32am :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i cant leave food down cos the dogs would eat it :lol2: the other cats stay out at night, minty sleeps in the garden a lot and ninja doesnt come in the bedroom at night anymore, spendin a lot o time roamin the garden for lilttle critters to catch!!!
> 
> wonder if connor has seen whats been said on this thread as he was online on rfuk today at 11.32am :whistling2:


Wait `til the winter they will all be back inside:lol2:


I have no doubt he was on reading the comments and I hope it made him feel bad


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I hope it made him feel bad


And so it should. He hasn't posted on any threads, but he's obviously reading what people say about him. No explanations though!

Not that any good explanation can be given about the condition of these poor animals that isn't just pure neglect! :bash:

He was only bragging on someone's thread last month *"*_*well my chinny just had triplets!!! poor thing having to carry those i was only expecting one, two at the most but three?!?! bloody helll lol xx "* _

Notice *my chinnie*, not my sister's, so he knew what was going on with the matings and the deformities, so he knew about the neglect too! :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> And so it should. He hasn't posted on any threads, but he's obviously reading what people say about him. No explanations though!
> 
> Not that any good explanation can be given about the condition of these poor animals that isn't just pure neglect! :bash:
> 
> He was only bragging on someone's thread last month *"*_*well my chinny just had triplets!!! poor thing having to carry those i was only expecting one, two at the most but three?!?! bloody helll lol xx "* _
> 
> Notice *my chinnie*, not my sister's, so he knew what was going on with the matings and the deformities, so he knew about the neglect too! :bash:


 
unfortunately we will probably never know the truth, as his mum has told me treacle is still alive and well with them despite connor tellin shell she had died..... like mother like son by the sounds of it


----------



## ditta

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> god damn, dits got prefs on so cant post on her profile so here ya go
> 
> ohhhhh ditta baby.....
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tiful-smooth-coat-chihuahuas.html#post6767164:whistling2:


 
aww they are gorgeous babe......


































no:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

*sobs*


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> unfortunately we will probably never know the truth, as his mum has told me treacle is still alive and well with them despite connor tellin shell she had died..... like mother like son by the sounds of it


 
Im glad you believe me cat as I really felt his mum was persuading you otherwise at one point.
I have no reason to lie about the things I have said as what would be the point as I would be gaining nothing.


----------



## tomwilson

RIP little chinny man

and RIP brown bear

i'm a bit out of sorts today i finnished work at 2 and wanted to go out for a walk but my only friend around here is out today, and i don't really feel safe out on my own in this area that much :sad:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Im glad you believe me cat as I really felt his mum was persuading you otherwise at one point.
> I have no reason to lie about the things I have said as what would be the point as I would be gaining nothing.


 
shut up shell, i would never believe anyone overe you :Na_Na_Na_Na::flrt:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> unfortunately we will probably never know the truth, as his mum has told me treacle is still alive and well with them despite connor tellin shell she had died..... like mother like son by the sounds of it


Well we learn by example don't we and it seems like his mother's idea of parenting is to just give him what he wants, presumably so he'll shut up and not bother her! :roll:

If she's telling lies then it's no wonder he does!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shut up shell, i would never believe anyone overe you :Na_Na_Na_Na::flrt:


 
Im glad to hear it:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> god damn, dits got prefs on so cant post on her profile so here ya go
> 
> ohhhhh ditta baby.....
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tiful-smooth-coat-chihuahuas.html#post6767164:whistling2:


They don't look like great examples of the breed to me, & they look quite big! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

RIP little chinnie 

And Brown Bear too 



feorag said:


> I see, I did wonder how they could ask you to pay that amount of money without any guarantees, so it made sense that you have to "pass your exam" first. It really ssipes me off that, because we seem to let anybody in if they're part of the European Community, purely because we are (when most of us don't want to be!)


 
There's still no guarantees... They could still refuse me for whatever reason. 

Been at work since 9 and just got home. Knackered!! :lol2: Was supposed to be puppy sitting my hairdresser's dogs tonight, but he's said he doesn't need us afterall.....

Cilla, how's Martin?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> RIP little chinny man
> 
> and RIP brown bear
> 
> i'm a bit out of sorts today i finnished work at 2 and wanted to go out for a walk but my only friend around here is out today, and i don't really feel safe out on my own in this area that much :sad:


Aww Tom, move to Preston, I will walk with you!


----------



## Esarosa

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> unfortunately we will probably never know the truth, *as his mum has told me treacle is still alive and well with them despite connor tellin shell she had died*..... like mother like son by the sounds of it



Not to sound like a first class bitch, but does she even know WHICH animal Treacle was/is? He rotates through them that blooming quickly, and she doesn't appear to have any involvement with them at all. Just thought it might be an idea.

Sorry I haven't posted for a long while ladies. 

Everytime I go to read theres about 30-60 pages since the last time I've read and I never know whether to catch up or dive right in :lol2: 

Noticed Cat's post on her wall about the missing cat and thought I'd have a gander on here. As I always end up saying i'll try to be around more, but things always seem to crop up.

Hope everyone is well.

Any news on Cinder's Shell?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww Tom, move to Preston, I will walk with you!


 havent got enough money to move here :lol2: 

i text a few people earlier and only got one reply


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Cilla, how's Martin?


He's a bit better. He's just woke up and now he's doing the dishes so he must be feeling a little better at least. It's so frustrating because he is sick almost everyday but everytime we go to the doctors he's fine. :bash:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> havent got enough money to move here :lol2:
> 
> i text a few people earlier and only got one reply


Text me and I'll reply. :lol2:

Even my mum doesn't text me or call me. So I'm a loner here!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Text me and I'll reply. :lol2:
> 
> Even my mum doesn't text me or call me. So I'm a loner here!


 but you can talk to us on here lol 

hows charlie ham doing


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> He's a bit better. He's just woke up and now he's doing the dishes so he must be feeling a little better at least. It's so frustrating because he is sick almost everyday but everytime we go to the doctors he's fine. :bash:


 
He really needs this sorting out, though!!


----------



## _jake_

know one texts be because I never reply! Oops.


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> but you can talk to us on here lol
> 
> hows charlie ham doing


I do! You guys are great and keep me from going insane. :lol2:

Charlie ham is going good. I don't see him until about 9PM when I go up and he's awake and running on his wheel. As soon as he sees me he comes bounding up to the cage door and goes crazy upside down on it. Makes me feel loved. :flrt:



Amalthea said:


> He really needs this sorting out, though!!


I know he does. But he's been trying to find out what is the cause for four years and has been to many specialists and still nothing. They told him he had a stomach ulcer but now he doesn't have one? It's really frustrating for both him and I. =/


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> know one texts be because I never reply! Oops.


 what happened to gonzo


----------



## _jake_

Gonzo died. Nasal infection


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Gonzo died. Nasal infection


 :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> what happened to gonzo


Gonzo was rehomed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

colin, i just want a teeeny weeny chi, a merle one preferably :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Gonzo was rehomed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 i hope he wasn't sent to ******** farm


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

who is gonzo?


----------



## Cillah

Guys I just got my voting forms and I have no idea who to vote for. Ahhhh.. But I have to vote since I invested so much energy in being able to.


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> colin, i just want a teeeny weeny chi, a merle one preferably :flrt:


Merle Chihuahuas, the KC's view:

UK Merle(Dapple) Chihuahua Registration Ban
“………..the Kennel Club has decided not to register merle (dapple) Chihuahuas (Smooth or Longcoat) in order to avoid any future possible problems.”
On the 18th July 2007 The Kennel Club posted a Press Release on their website regarding their decision not to register merle(dapple) Chihuahuas (Smooth or Longcoat) – please click on the following link to their website:- Merle coat colour in the Chihuahua - The Kennel Club

Reputable breeders of breeds naturally carrying the Merle (dominant) gene know how to breed to diminish the blindness/deafness problems associated with this gene, but it still occurs in far larger percentages than one would wish. The merle dominant allele was introduced into Chihuahuas by relatively recent cross-breeding with other breeds, thus introducing the associated problems. The merle Chihuahua is, in effect, a cross-breed.

Testing exists to determine whether and animal is potentially affected by the blindness/deafness carried by the merle dominant allele and for those of you interested in the more technical details of the problem,


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> :lol2:


Quick for me, hey?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Not to sound like a first class bitch, but does she even know WHICH animal Treacle was/is? He rotates through them that blooming quickly, and she doesn't appear to have any involvement with them at all. Just thought it might be an idea.
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted for a long while ladies.
> 
> Everytime I go to read theres about 30-60 pages since the last time I've read and I never know whether to catch up or dive right in :lol2:
> 
> Noticed Cat's post on her wall about the missing cat and thought I'd have a gander on here. As I always end up saying i'll try to be around more, but things always seem to crop up.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Any news on Cinder's Shell?


 

Hello stranger how are you?


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Hello stranger how are you?


No more news yet not even on the pm, Ive been guarding the phone all day


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Quick for me, hey?:lol2:


 i know that was like a torts response as apossed to your snail like speed


----------



## Esarosa

I'm not to bad thanks Shell. Just working a lot..plus i've got addicted to that blooming Happy Pets game on facebook...Spending waaaay to much time on that :blush:. I blame Jen.

How's things with you other than the poorly chins? Have the vets given you any updates on Cinders?

[edit] oops cross posted ignore chin qu.


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> I'm not to bad thanks Shell. Just working a lot..plus i've got addicted to that blooming Happy Pets game on facebook...Spending waaaay to much time on that :blush:. I blame Jen.
> 
> How's things with you other than the poorly chins? Have the vets given you any updates on Cinders?
> 
> [edit] oops cross posted ignore chin qu.


 
Im fine, just on pins all the time waiting for the phone to ring.
What a crap few days its been:bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Im fine, just on pins all the time waiting for the phone to ring.
> What a crap few days its been:bash:



*hugs* :grouphug:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, what day did you get the Chinchillas? I was asked if I wanted them, obviously before you took them, but I said no as I'm not a fan of Chinchillas & Im allergic to their fur.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ok maybe i dont want a merle one...... 

esarosa, are you ciara? im confused? lol


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, what day did you get the Chinchillas? I was asked if I wanted them, obviously before you took them, but I said no as I'm not a fan of Chinchillas & Im allergic to their fur.


 
Picked them up on Thursday at 1.00
How many were there when you got offered them?


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> I'm not to bad thanks Shell. Just working a lot..plus i've got addicted to that blooming Happy Pets game on facebook...Spending waaaay to much time on that :blush:. I blame Jen.
> 
> How's things with you other than the poorly chins? Have the vets given you any updates on Cinders?
> 
> [edit] oops cross posted ignore chin qu.


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ok maybe i dont want a merle one......
> 
> esarosa, are you ciara? im confused? lol


 
no:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, what day did you get the Chinchillas? I was asked if I wanted them, obviously before you took them, but I said no as I'm not a fan of Chinchillas & Im allergic to their fur.


 
offered them as a rehome or offered them at a price?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Picked them up on Thursady at 1.00
> How many were there when you got offered them?


If I remember correctly, 3 I think


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> If I remember correctly, 3 I think


That would be mum, older son and the baby with no fingers. The baby died on Thursday morning
Bet you are glad you never got them


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> That would be mum, older son and the baby with no fingers. The baby died on Thursday morning
> Bet you are glad you never got them


Yes, i'm glad, but sorry that you had to go through this


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, i'm glad, but sorry that you had to go through this


 
were you offered them as rehome or asked a price for them colin?


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> were you offered them as rehome or asked a price for them colin?


Rehom for free hun


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Rehom for free hun


 
hows clarky by the way? i cant wait to see you both on tues, i need a great big colin and clark hug!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i also need someone to come cook for me cos i cant be arsed movin, am lethargic and i need to eat, any offers?


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i also need someone to come cook for me cos i cant be arsed movin, am lethargic and i need to eat, any offers?


 you'd have to get off your R's and come to liverpool even if i could be R'sd cooking for you :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> you'd have to get off your R's and come to liverpool even if i could be R'sd cooking for you :lol2:


looks like its a slim fast shake for me then


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hows clarky by the way? i cant wait to see you both on tues, i need a great big colin and clark hug!!


He is ok thanks hun, but his voice is still a whisper. Hopefully he'll be ok on Tuesday, as I think he is still self-conscious about it. You'll get your hug, don't worry! hehe


----------



## Esarosa

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ok maybe i dont want a merle one......
> 
> esarosa, are you ciara? im confused? lol




Lol no Cat I'm Katie..hence my sig 'formerly known as Katiexx'

Changed my name on here to avoid someone, course the downside is nobody reads the signatures to even click at who I am :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Esarosa said:


> Lol no Cat I'm Katie..hence my sig 'formerly known as Katiexx'
> 
> Changed my name on here to avoid someone, course the downside is nobody reads the signatures to even click at who I am :lol2:


katie who? wilkinson?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> He is ok thanks hun, but his voice is still a whisper. Hopefully he'll be ok on Tuesday, as I think he is still self-conscious about it. You'll get your hug, don't worry! hehe


Im sure Clark will be fine hun, we all know the circumstances so nobodies going to say anything.


----------



## Esarosa

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> katie who? wilkinson?



Yes, won't be avoiding that person now :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Im sure Clark will be fine hun, we all know the circumstances so nobodies going to say anything.


 
i will, i took the piss out of him before, not gunna stop now, then he would feel like something has changed :lol2:

only jokin..... ill be gentle  i loves clarky poo :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Esarosa said:


> Lol no Cat I'm Katie..hence my sig 'formerly known as Katiexx'
> 
> Changed my name on here to avoid someone, course the downside is nobody reads the signatures to even click at who I am :lol2:


 i didn't even know you could change your name on here could you not just have but the person on your ignore list though?


----------



## Esarosa

tomwilson said:


> i didn't even know you could change your name on here could you not just have but the person on your ignore list though?


Yeah I asked t-bo to do it..sec I'll pm you,


----------



## tomwilson

i have to go to morrisons and get food so that i can eat tonight


----------



## Esarosa

tomwilson said:


> i have to go to morrisons and get food so that i can eat tonight


My other half is cooking a Shepherd's pie at the moment. Smells absolutely divine.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i manage to muster up the energy to make fajitas..... ive been tryna move my cursor on my laptop wonderin why it isnt movin then realised i was strokin my plate and not my mouse pad!! i think im goin bonkers!


----------



## sammy1969

Evening all 
Sorry to hear about the male chin passing Shell and you little hammy Cat
I hate decorating wish could just quit but it would look stupid with just two walls done so looks like I shall be at it all next week too as still have two walls to finish and i took a bad fall earlier so have a swollen knee and bruised hip which isn't helping. Felt like a prized prat too as I just hit the floor infront of four people who were walking as I was taking the dogs out they id stop and help though which was very nice of them but I look like shite due to being in painting gear lol oh well tomrrow is another day I suppose


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell, I go out for an hour, come home, sort some stuff, have a bath and I'm sitting here evaporating and you lot had filled 5 pages for me to read! :bash:


Esarosa said:


> Sorry I haven't posted for a long while ladies.


Hi Katie - nice to see you back and good to know that things are good with you! :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> i have to go to morrisons and get food so that i can eat tonight


I've got taties baking in the oven and there's rib eye steaks, runner beans and fresh corn on the cob for me to cook once I've dried my hair. :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

We're gonna go to Morrisons to try to snag some reduced pies *lol* Gary's busy doing the kitchen!! *faints*


----------



## Amalthea

OH!!!! And I am talking with pigglywiggly about getting a friend for Peri!!!  Just gotta figger out how to get the friend HERE!

Possibilities:

5 month old girlie:









12 week old babies:


















*I CAN'T CHOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> OH!!!! And I am talking with pigglywiggly about getting a friend for Peri!!!  Just gotta figger out how to get the friend HERE!
> 
> Possibilities:
> 
> 5 month old girlie:
> image
> 
> 12 week old babies:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> *I CAN'T CHOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!*


i like the gigner,black and white one in the middle of the bottom photo :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> OH!!!! And I am talking with pigglywiggly about getting a friend for Peri!!!  Just gotta figger out how to get the friend HERE!
> 
> Possibilities:
> 
> 5 month old girlie:
> image
> 
> 12 week old babies:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> *I CAN'T CHOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!*


Aww Jen they are so cute If it were me it would between the cream and white on right in pic two or the grey and white on right in pic three although the one in pic one is also gorgeous lol


----------



## Shell195

I love the girl in the first pic:flrt: All very cute though

I have put an update from the vet on the baby chin thread


----------



## Amalthea

I _THINK_ my favorites are the girlie in the first pic and the cream and white one at the front of the second pic....


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I love the girl in the first pic:flrt: All very cute though
> 
> I have put an update from the vet on the baby chin thread


i just read it i hope it works out hun



Amalthea said:


> I _THINK_ my favorite is the gigner,black and white one in the middle of the last photo.


 glad we see eye to eye


----------



## Amalthea

I spell better than that, I'll have you know


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I spell better than that, I'll have you know


 oh bejesus where did gigner come from :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> OH!!!! And I am talking with pigglywiggly about getting a friend for Peri!!!  Just gotta figger out how to get the friend HERE!
> 
> Possibilities:
> 
> 5 month old girlie:
> image
> 
> 12 week old babies:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> *I CAN'T CHOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!*





sammy1969 said:


> Aww Jen they are so cute If it were me it would between the cream and white on right in pic two or the grey and white on right in pic three although the one in pic one is also gorgeous lol


 the bottom on the right looks like my savannah did


----------



## Amalthea

Going to Morrisons  Be back in a bit


----------



## Cillah

I love the cream and white one in the second photo


----------



## Amalthea

Am thinking the girlie in the top pic may be better for Peri, though, cuz she's a bit older..... I am SOOOOO indecisive!!!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Am thinking the girlie in the top pic may be better for Peri, though, cuz she's a bit older..... I am SOOOOO indecisive!!!!


She's cute too :2thumb:

Are you just getting the one? Because I heard you say once that you were looking for one or two. :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I know Gary'd be happier if I just got the one *lol* If a couple came along that were already bonded, I'd have gotten them regardless of what he said *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I know Gary'd be happier if I just got the one *lol* If a couple came along that were already bonded, I'd have gotten them regardless of what he said *lol*


He'll end up loving them and spoiling them anyway. :lol2:

Plus.. What's one more. : victory:


----------



## ditta

jen......get them allllllll:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> jen......get them allllllll:flrt:


hold on, you urgin her to get ALLLL those piggies yet i cant have one little skinny pig or a teeny tiny chi chi??? 

pffft! why dont you be jens gf instead?!?! pah! :bash:


----------



## Cillah

I used to have guinea pigs and I love them. I had this really pretty two types of brown and a rusty coloured abby one. I donno what colour he was. So cute!

I want to visit your piggies when you get them Jen .


----------



## Amalthea

Of course you're welcome to visit, Cilla  Peri's so funny!! 

*giggles* I've started something, I think!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Of course you're welcome to visit, Cilla  Peri's so funny!!
> 
> *giggles* I've started something, I think!!


I will have to come see you anyway to give you back the cage that you were keeping my girls in. : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly

i just put two skinny carriers together, wonder if i`ll get one come out :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hold on, you urgin her to get ALLLL those piggies yet i cant have one little skinny pig or a teeny tiny chi chi???
> 
> pffft! why dont you be jens gf instead?!?! pah! :bash:


 
This cheered me up so much :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

pigglywiggly said:


> i just put two skinny carriers together, wonder if i`ll get one come out :gasp:


 
Exciting!!! :flrt: Nekkid critters are so cute!!


----------



## pigglywiggly

and toastie warm and wrinkly :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Eee! Naked critters! I love my nudist rat so much. She feels so warm and sometimes it feels like she has peed on me, she has ugly wrinkles on her forehead and it looks like she has pubes on her face. I love her so much. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Of course you're welcome to visit, Cilla  Peri's so funny!!
> 
> *giggles* I've started something, I think!!


 oh dont worry jen, i get this all day everyday

cat.......what do u want for tea?

me.......erm beans on toast please

cat.....oh so you can have beans on toast but i cant have a tiny chi



:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> oh dont worry jen, i get this all day everyday
> 
> cat.......what do u want for tea?
> 
> me.......erm beans on toast please
> 
> cat.....oh so you can have beans on toast but i cant have a tiny chi
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


Oh, my dear Lord!!! I sure did giggle at that! You've gotta give her points for persistence :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly

cant you get one and do the `oooh i`ve had it ages` thing?


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* I know Gary rarely notices a new arrival in the critter room


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> This cheered me up so much :roll2:


 
glad it has shell! 

bloody encouragin jen to get all of um but wont let me have a tiny chi that she wouldnt even notice was there!! tell ya what, ill be lacing her beans on toast with summet that turns her into a kind gf.....:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

pigglywiggly said:


> cant you get one and do the `oooh i`ve had it ages` thing?


 
if i got one n put it in my pauls boutique bag she would never notice!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ps jen, shes over exaggerattin ever SO SLIGHTLY!!! :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if i got one n put it in my pauls boutique bag she would never notice!


Those bags are HUGE!! Plenty of room for a itty bitty chi to live in *nods*


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ps jen, shes over exaggerattin ever SO SLIGHTLY!!! :mf_dribble::lol2:


 
Are you sure?? :whistling2::lol2:

OH!!! I might be getting Peri's friend tomorrow!!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if i got one n put it in my pauls boutique bag she would never notice!


 she might notice the couple of grand dissapear from the bank though:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> she might notice the couple of grand dissapear from the bank though:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
BAH! Don't be silly :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Those bags are HUGE!! Plenty of room for a itty bitty chi to live in *nods*


christ i could fit a great dane in my pb bag without any problem!!




tomwilson said:


> she might notice the couple of grand dissapear from the bank though:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
listen tom, if she had a couple of grand in the bank, it definately wouldnt still be there now! :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> christ i could fit a great dane in my pb bag without any problem!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listen tom, if she had a couple of grand in the bank, it definately wouldnt still be there now! :mf_dribble:


 :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I can't believe how expensive chi's are here! Back home they would be about.. £200-£400. From breeders, registered and everything like that. But I see them here for like £1000 =o


----------



## pigglywiggly

can get nice registered boys around here for 5 to 6 hundred.
the girls are pricey tho.

i`d love a shortcoat, but think my horrors might eat it.

look they`re vicious looking critters :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* They look dangerous.


----------



## pigglywiggly

needs dwa licence


----------



## tomwilson

pigglywiggly said:


> needs dwa licence


lol i read a post saying mane ***** could be added to dwa today:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

pigglywiggly said:


> can get nice registered boys around here for 5 to 6 hundred.
> the girls are pricey tho.
> 
> i`d love a shortcoat, but think my horrors might eat it.
> 
> look they`re vicious looking critters :whistling2:


Oh I see. I've only seen ones for around £1000. But I haven't seen that many if I'm honest!

Oh those kittens are too cute!:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

pigglywiggly said:


> needs dwa licence


And a strong disposition, I think.


----------



## pigglywiggly

tomwilson said:


> lol i read a post saying mane ***** could be added to dwa today:lol2:


whats a coonie gonna do, lick you to death? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe drool a bit. Our coonie cross used to drool when he was happy.


----------



## tomwilson

pigglywiggly said:


> whats a coonie gonna do, lick you to death? :lol2:


 no idea but they obviously no nothing about the DWA since it deals with species and not breeds


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Cillah said:


> Oh I see. I've only seen ones for around £1000. But I haven't seen that many if I'm honest!
> 
> Oh those kittens are too cute!:2thumb:


get on preloved, loads of chis on there!


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> get on preloved, loads of chis on there!


I usually look up Great Danes. :lol2:



Guys I am in love with those red dummy rock things you can get from Blackpool that are apparently made from fairy floss (cotton candy) I love them so much!!


----------



## _jake_

Cilla, msn, NOW.


----------



## Amalthea

You'd LOVE the Candy Floss lickable from work, Cilla!!! *drools* I could just eat it out of the tube (and do pretty regularly) 

GUESS WHO'S GONNA HAVE A FRIEND TOMORROW!!!!!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> You'd LOVE the Candy Floss lickable from work, Cilla!!! *drools* I could just eat it out of the tube (and do pretty regularly)
> 
> GUESS WHO'S GONNA HAVE A FRIEND TOMORROW!!!!!!!


 perrie


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> You'd LOVE the Candy Floss lickable from work, Cilla!!! *drools* I could just eat it out of the tube (and do pretty regularly)
> 
> GUESS WHO'S GONNA HAVE A FRIEND TOMORROW!!!!!!!


peri?YAY
will she have a foody name too?


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Cilla, msn, NOW.


I won't be on for long but sure!



Amalthea said:


> You'd LOVE the Candy Floss lickable from work, Cilla!!! *drools* I could just eat it out of the tube (and do pretty regularly)
> 
> GUESS WHO'S GONNA HAVE A FRIEND TOMORROW!!!!!!!


Yum that sounds good! I want it. :mf_dribble:

OOOHH what girl did you choose ?


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't choose one. Gonna just let fate decide *lol*

Now I need another foody name *lol* Anybody got a list of Subway sammiches handy?!?


----------



## Cillah




----------



## Amalthea

You're a star, Cilla!! Whatcha think of "Tikka"?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> You're a star, Cilla!! Whatcha think of "Tikka"?


Tikka is pretty cute!

Ticker is what I wanted to name my cat if I ever got one so


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You're a star, Cilla!! Whatcha think of "Tikka"?


 
Thats a great spicy type name too:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

That's a cute kitty name  I can just see the cheeky kitty face with it, too!!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Thats a great spicy type name too:no1:


I'm so excited *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> That's a cute kitty name  I can just see the cheeky kitty face with it, too!!


He's going to be a British Blue. I think it suits the name well . I told Martin this when I was still in Australia. I was like.. He is my cat so his name is how I say Ticker so Tick-ah not Tick-er. Hahaha. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> He's going to be a British Blue. I think it suits the name well . I told Martin this when I was still in Australia. I was like.. He is my cat so his name is how I say Ticker so Tick-ah not Tick-er. Hahaha. :lol2:


 
*LMAO* Love it!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> You're a star, Cilla!! Whatcha think of "Tikka"?


:no1:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hold on, you urgin her to get ALLLL those piggies yet i cant have one little skinny pig or a teeny tiny chi chi???
> 
> pffft! why dont you be jens gf instead?!?! pah! :bash:


:roll2: PMSL



ditta said:


> oh dont worry jen, i get this all day everyday
> 
> cat.......what do u want for tea?
> 
> me.......erm beans on toast please
> 
> cat.....oh so you can have beans on toast but i cant have a tiny chi
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


The 'domestics' in your house make me :lol2:

Jen that's excellent news about a friend for Peri and Tikka, sounds good! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Am meeting pigglywiggly at Telford services tomorrow to get my new little pinny gig


----------



## feorag

Bet you're dead excited - only hope Peri is too! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

She's all cool...... Pretending to be disinterested, I'm sure.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> She's all cool...... Pretending to be disinterested, I'm sure.


The idea of her pretending to be cool and collected has really tickled me! Haha.


----------



## Amalthea

Think I'm off to bed.... Sleepy and have to get up early(ish) tomorrow.... 

Am actually quite excited for not only picking up Tikka, but it'll also be the first time the MIL has seen my cleavage piercing! Oh, I can't wait!! Must make sure I wear a suitable top *s******s*


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> The idea of her pretending to be cool and collected has really tickled me! Haha.


 
*grins* Well, she is the coolest pinny gig around, dontcha know  Until her Diesel visits and then she bounces around like a lamb :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

We need pics as soon as shes home:2thumb:
:lol2: I can imagine MIL face:gasp::lol2:

Night Jen x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im sure Clark will be fine hun, we all know the circumstances so nobodies going to say anything.


Thanks hun x


----------



## ami_j

night jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I can't believe how expensive chi's are here! Back home they would be about.. £200-£400. From breeders, registered and everything like that. But I see them here for like £1000 =o


I paid £1000 for my Chihuahua :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> night jen


 
You are late Jaime:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Bloody hell Eileens up late, Im actually going to bed before her:lol2:
Night all xx


----------



## feorag

Night Jen and everyone else, cos I'm off too.

I've got an early start, got to drive up to Rothbury to pick Jane up and on to an agricultural show 4 mile away where I'm face painting for my own benefit (for a change!!!)


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> You are late Jaime:lol2:


lol ive been about but being doing other stuff 


Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell Eileens up late, Im actually going to bed before her:lol2:
> Night all xx





feorag said:


> Night Jen and everyone else, cos I'm off too.
> 
> I've got an early start, got to drive up to Rothbury to pick Jane up and on to an agricultural show 4 mile away where I'm face painting for my own benefit (for a change!!!)


night you two


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> We need pics as soon as shes home:2thumb:
> :lol2: *I can imagine MIL face*:gasp::lol2:
> 
> Night Jen x


*giggles* I can't wait!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell Eileens up late, Im actually going to bed before her:lol2:
> Night all xx


:gasp: We did it again!! :gasp: We both posted at the same time that we were going to bed!








Moning Jen - we're the early birds again, but what happened to Insomniacs Anonymous??

This must be the first morning for weeks that I've got up and there were only about 5 posts to read!

Well I'm signing off now, going downstairs to give myself a glitter tattoo to advertise my wares at this show. Hope I have a good day!

Take you camera and get a photo of the MIL's face when she sees your piercing! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ooh what to do, what to do


----------



## Amalthea

Will bring the camera *giggles* Have a good day 

I'll post pics of Tikka on FB when I get her and ask Jaime or Cilla to post them here for ya  

What's up, Tom?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Will bring the camera *giggles* Have a good day
> 
> I'll post pics of Tikka on FB when I get her and ask Jaime or Cilla to post them here for ya
> 
> What's up, Tom?


 just wondering what to do with myself today tbh, still haven't decided, i don't want to sit on this thing all day :lol2:

can't wait to see tikka


----------



## Amalthea

Well, keep an eye out for pictures 

And don't strain yourself too much in the thinking department. Don't want you to hurt yourself


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, nothing exciting planned for today, just cleaning *yawns


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, nothing exciting planned for today, just cleaning *yawns


 any news on the girl chin shell


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> any news on the girl chin shell


 
No updates yet, Im just hoping its no news is good news


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> No updates yet, Im just hoping its no news is good news


 i'm sure it is i think he would phone you if she was taking a turn tbh


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .

Nothing exciting here either. Today my plan is.. Shower, eat breakfast, do dishes, tidy downstairs and bedroom, clean cages and move baby girls to their big girl cage. .

Oh and update my blog.


----------



## tomwilson

just been out to get supplies for the animal food, bedding, and i needed a new bulb for one of the beardies, 


i forgot the bulb and now i have to go out agian :bash:. 

also i saw an adaptor in [email protected] for bulbs it is an adaptor for screw in bulbs so that they can go into bayonet fittings, made by prorep and costs £5.99. it is also the exact same adaptor that i've been buying from a hardware store for 99p for years, seriously as soon as they put reptile on the packet they can jack the price up to what ever they want can't they


----------



## Shell195

My neighbour had a GSD bitch in for mating and the bitch escaped when a child opened the front gate :gasp: Ive been helping them search for her as she bolted. Within the hour she had managed to get to the industrial estate and some kids had caught her and tied wire round her neck.
Im glad that she has been found as it saves me from having something else to worry about.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> *My neighbour had a GSD bitch in for mating* and the bitch escaped when a child opened the front gate :gasp: Ive been helping them search for her as she bolted. Within the hour she had managed to get to the industrial estate and some kids had caught her and tied wire round her neck.
> Im glad that she has been found as it saves me from having something else to worry about.


hope shes not been caught by the local jack russell while shes been out :whistling2::mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

i think this is the right pic lol


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hope shes not been caught by the local jack russell while shes been out :whistling2::mf_dribble:


I did say wouldnt it be funny if she gave birth to a litter of staffy crosses:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image
> 
> i think this is the right pic lol


 
Thats the girl in the first photo isnt it? She was my favourite:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Awwh she's so cute .

I have finished moving the rats over and cleaning everyone out. The Freddy had a bit of rust on it and I tried to get it all off and it was a lot of work. There's still a lot of rust on there but Jen said it would be fine. I am going to hopefully buy some paint to paint over it. But they seem to be fine. =]


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Awwh she's so cute .
> 
> I have finished moving the rats over and cleaning everyone out. The Freddy had a bit of rust on it and I tried to get it all off and it was a lot of work. There's still a lot of rust on there but Jen said it would be fine. I am going to hopefully buy some paint to paint over it. But they seem to be fine. =]


 

Oh Cilllllaaaaaa:whistling2:

I have just been in to feed and water the small furries and Kissa came charging out chattering at me and when I listened I heard baby squeaks:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Cleaning day brings the best out of my pets.. :lol2:










&














Shell195 said:


> Oh Cilllllaaaaaa:whistling2:
> 
> I have just been in to feed and water the small furries and Kissa came charging out chattering at me and when I listened I heard baby squeaks:flrt:


Oh that is so exciting! I told Martin and he was excited as well. I involved him by telling him he could choose the name and now he's so keen. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Cleaning day brings the best out of my pets.. :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> &
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is so exciting! I told Martin and he was excited as well. I involved him by telling him he could choose the name and now he's so keen. :lol2:


 

Awww cute pics:flrt:
:lol2: Men are so child like and easily bribed, bless him

Its going to be about 3 weeks until I know how many there are as they are really slow to develop and the mum seals them in the nest so they cant wander off. I will of course update you on their progress:2thumb:


Ive updated the baby chin thread as Ive spoken to the vet


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Awww cute pics:flrt:
> :lol2: Men are so child like and easily bribed, bless him
> 
> Its going to be about 3 weeks until I know how many there are as they are really slow to develop and the mum seals them in the nest so they cant wander off. I will of course update you on their progress:2thumb:


Thank you so much Shell. :flrt:

I can't wait for my own little Dup . I remember the first litter you had and how we were all waiting for them to emerge from the nest. So that's fine .

Men are so easy to bribe. I knew Martin would be keen if he could name it. :lol2:

Speaking of Martin.. I don't think we'll make it on Tuesday because he was sick at work today. =/. I really want to come though! I am pretty upset about it but I don't want Martin to feel guilty.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Thank you so much Shell. :flrt:
> 
> I can't wait for my own little Dup . I remember the first litter you had and how we were all waiting for them to emerge from the nest. So that's fine .
> 
> Men are so easy to bribe. I knew Martin would be keen if he could name it. :lol2:
> 
> Speaking of Martin.. I don't think we'll make it on Tuesday because he was sick at work today. =/. I really want to come though! I am pretty upset about it but I don't want Martin to feel guilty.


 
Poor Martin he needs to really complain to the doctors until they sort him out. Couldnt you come with Jen, Im sure Martin wouldnt mind you going for a few hours.You need to feed the squirrels, they are so cute:flrt:


ETA Im glad you are having a baby dup as I know you will look after it


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Poor Martin he needs to really complain to the doctors until they sort him out. Couldnt you come with Jen, Im sure Martin wouldnt mind you going for a few hours.You need to feed the squirrels, they are so cute:flrt:
> 
> 
> ETA Im glad you are having a baby dup as I know you will look after it


He does. He has before but nothing. He has acid reflux and he has tried to tablets you and Eileen mentioned last time but he said they worked for a week or so and then made him worse. He's sick like every second day and it's very stressful on the both of us. He is going to the doctors tomorrow so hopefully they actually do something this time. I always tell him to get aggressive with them as they tell him the same thing everytime! I know if it was me I wouldn't take that sitting down!

I might. If the doctor says it is nothing serious.. I will see what he thinks about me going for a few hours. I mean, I've never seen squirrels before! Plus I need to give Jens cage back that I borrowed for the rats as well. . I will let you all know tomorrow. .

Thank you so much Shell ! He/She will be one spoiled little Dup. I already have everything I need for him/her. I just need to buy some Chin sand as I gave our big bottle of it to Jen for Mojo.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

this might cheer you up shell.....

she now has me serving her tea in......


























the bath!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

also a few others to share

coffybean

























spiny babies feedin









me and ninja snoozin









ninja and spag









Dicicle

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










chester and mojo, with a dirty nose!


----------



## Shell195

Great pics Cat, doesnt ditta get soggy pages reading in the bath , shes gonna kill you ya know:lol2:

Did you catch the dormice I cant remember:blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Great pics Cat, doesnt ditta get soggy pages reading in the bath , shes gonna kill you ya know:lol2:
> 
> Did you catch the dormice I cant remember:blush:


meh, if she had gotten me a chi i wouldnt have put it up :lol2:

caught 2 out of 3. theres an adult runnin about. last night it was like a steak out, i was sat in the dark with my camera light on ready to pounce. it was scurryin up and down the back of dittas computer desk, after an hour and a half i gave up and left traps, but its not bothered with them. the cats just been in now and found it, luckily didnt catch it, but unlucky i didnt catch it either, so its still campin out behind dittas desk, hope it aint eatin any wires! have moved the bucket trap to on top of the filin cabinet with lots of yummy worms in it, so fingers crossed it will have a go at the tonight


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

mali and diva








mali outside sunbathin

























ninja under the duvet









minty, ninja and spag









coffybean feets, close up


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

and heres a pic of me in my new gym stuff taken today


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> meh, if she had gotten me a chi i wouldnt have put it up :lol2:
> 
> caught 2 out of 3. theres an adult runnin about. last night it was like a steak out, i was sat in the dark with my camera light on ready to pounce. it was scurryin up and down the back of dittas computer desk, after an hour and a half i gave up and left traps, but its not bothered with them. the cats just been in now and found it, luckily didnt catch it, but unlucky i didnt catch it either, so its still campin out behind dittas desk, hope it aint eatin any wires! have moved the bucket trap to on top of the filin cabinet with lots of yummy worms in it, so fingers crossed it will have a go at the tonight


 
:lol2: I just said to Steve you did it because ditta wouldnt buy you a Chi
Fingers crossed you catch the naughty dormouse


----------



## Shell195

More cute pics and you dont need a torch to find the dormouse you can use cats eyes instead:lol2:
You look great in your new gym stuff, youve done sooooooooooo well you should be proud of yourself:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> More cute pics and you dont need a torch to find the dormouse you can use cats eyes instead:lol2:
> You look great in your new gym stuff, youve done sooooooooooo well you should be proud of yourself:no1:


thanks hun, still got more to shift though!
had a voucher so got this gym stuff, its a lot cooler than the other stuff ive been wearin!


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> this might cheer you up shell.....
> 
> she now has me serving her tea in......
> the bath!
> image


:roll2: PMSL! You will be in so much trouble Cat!!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and heres a pic of me in my new gym stuff taken today
> image


You look great! :2thumb: As Shell says, you've done really well!

Well I had a great day at the County Fair up in the hills! :lol: My friend from Rothbury came with me, so I put out a bit of my jewellery and some home made cards I made years ago and sold 4 bits of jewellery and 1 card, which is better than nothing. My latest cat bracelet went straight away. It's made from cat links and I put semi-precious Turquoise in between each link - I think it looked really good!

No idea how much money I've made though to know if it was financially successful, cos no sooner did I get home than it was change and Baz and I went up to our local chinkies for their buffet night. Now I'm absolutely stuffed - had to loosen my jeans button before we left! :gasp:

So I'm off downstairs to "til up" :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Cooking chicken kiev and chips for me! Martin is not eating as he was violently sick about an hour ago and in so much pain. It's really hard to deal with. I just want to cry when I see him like that .


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell i just caught the last APD!!!! it was in one of the cardboard boxes i had moved off the filing cabinet to put the bucket trap up there! she caught my eye runnin round the outside then back in!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell i just caught the last APD!!!! it was in one of the cardboard boxes i had moved off the filing cabinet to put the bucket trap up there! she caught my eye runnin round the outside then back in!


 

Thats great news:no1:
Did you know I have a new litter of dups(coffee beans brothers and sisters):whistling2:


----------



## Alex

Woot! I'm back guys. :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Thats great news:no1:
> Did you know I have a new litter of dups(coffee beans brothers and sisters):whistling2:


 
but no unrelated ones??

i want my very own baby dup, i can make it a little coat and pretend its a chihuahua and put it in my PB bag ....


see ive been goin on about um so much ive even learnt how to spell chihuahua:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Woot! I'm back guys. :2thumb:


Great:bash::whistling2:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Great:bash::whistling2:


 You can stop crying now! It is great.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im currrently sat downstairs with a baseball to hand to see if what someone threateed me with is going to be carried out.....

i drove round the corner onto the estate today at 20mph, a lad on a bicycle was comin towards me, on my side of the road. he was at least 10 meters away so could have moved but no, just kept comin towards me, so i shouted move out the way! he gave me the finger, i returned the gesture then he followed me round to the house. i said he should be on the other side of the road cos i could have killed him, he said i "came flyin round the corner".....at 20mph?? i dont think so!!! anyway after a few choice words from us both, includin him callin me a f*ckin tramp and me tellin him to go get f*ckin killed cos hes a waste of oxygen he said he knows where i live and he will be back to torch both cars tonight. i told him if he tries it i will report him. funny thing was he was shoutin this from about 20 meters away, wouldnt come any closer, little twerp!! think im sleepin on the couch tonight!


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im currrently sat downstairs with a baseball to hand to see if what someone threateed me with is going to be carried out.....
> 
> i drove round the corner onto the estate today at 20mph, a lad on a bicycle was comin towards me, on my side of the road. he was at least 10 meters away so could have moved but no, just kept comin towards me, so i shouted move out the way! he gave me the finger, i returned the gesture then he followed me round to the house. i said he should be on the other side of the road cos i could have killed him, he said i "came flyin round the corner".....at 20mph?? i dont think so!!! anyway after a few choice words from us both, includin him callin me a f*ckin tramp and me tellin him to go get f*ckin killed cos hes a waste of oxygen he said he knows where i live and he will be back to torch both cars tonight. i told him if he tries it i will report him. funny thing was he was shoutin this from about 20 meters away, wouldnt come any closer, little twerp!! think im sleepin on the couch tonight!


Go out there in an lab coat covered in tomato sauce carrying some needles. He wont come around for a while!:no1:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Go out there in an lab coat covered in tomato sauce carrying some needles. He wont come around for a while!:no1:


Jake did this to me! Frightened me away for weeks!:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Jake did this to me! Frightened me away for weeks!:whistling2:


But you dragged me into the house by my ears at the same time too!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Cleaning day brings the best out of my pets.. :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> &
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is so exciting! I told Martin and he was excited as well. I involved him by telling him he could choose the name and now he's so keen. :lol2:


aww charlie ham he looks happy and inquisitive:flrt:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> also a few others to share
> 
> coffybean
> image
> image
> image
> 
> spiny babies feedin
> image
> 
> me and ninja snoozin
> image
> 
> ninja and spag
> image
> 
> Dicicle
> image
> 
> chester and mojo, with a dirty nose!
> image


oooooooooooooooooooooooooo ginger kitties:flrt:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell i just caught the last APD!!!! it was in one of the cardboard boxes i had moved off the filing cabinet to put the bucket trap up there! she caught my eye runnin round the outside then back in!


aww none of them made it over to my house then


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> aww charlie ham he looks happy and inquisitive:flrt:
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooo ginger kitties:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> aww none of them made it over to my house then


i lurve ginger pussies! bootiful! the best! :mf_dribble:

as for the APD, we will probably have the babies for sale in a couple of weeks, wanna make sure theyre old enough. though ive fallen for one of them, so active even durin the day, its just had its tongue through the holes in the lid of the perfecto tryna lick the syrup of the polysterene tub that had dittas pinapple fritter syrup in! hehe


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* 

LOVING the pics, Cat!! *LMAO*

I ended up coming home with two pinny gigs :whistling2: Will make a new thread for them in a min 

I'm so sorry to hear about Martin, Cilla  The doctors really can't keep ignoring him. :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../560511-peri-has-new-friends.html#post6775298


----------



## feorag

Cilla, Martin really needs to go back to the docs (when did you say his appointment was?) and insist that he can't go on living like this and he needs a referral!! 

Cat, well done on finding the last AWOL APD lol2 and I forgot to say the 2 cats looked gorgeous in your photos.

Shell I'm wondering whether I should persuade Barry to let me have a Dup - doubt he will cos I haven't a f*ing clue where to put one, but I'm thinking about it cos I'd really love one!

Forgot to tell you Cat, at the show today they had ginger pigs and ginger lambs!! One of the baby gingers escaped and was running right at me setting up my stall. For a fleeting second I thought, can I get this pig up my jumper for Cat, but he was just a bit too big! :lol2:

Jen, so glad you've finally got your pinny gigs to keep Peri company - but as you've got two, what are you going to call the third one - Masala???? :lol2:

I'm off now to look at your piccies!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Cilla, Martin really needs to go back to the docs (when did you say his appointment was?) and insist that he can't go on living like this and he needs a referral!!
> 
> Cat, well done on finding the last AWOL APD lol2 and I forgot to say the 2 cats looked gorgeous in your photos.
> 
> Shell I'm wondering whether I should persuade Barry to let me have a Dup - doubt he will cos I haven't a f*ing clue where to put one, but I'm thinking about it cos I'd really love one!
> 
> Forgot to tell you Cat, at the show today they had ginger pigs and ginger lambs!! One of the baby gingers escaped and was running right at me setting up my stall. For a fleeting second I thought, can I get this pig up my jumper for Cat, but he was just a bit too big! :lol2:
> 
> Jen, so glad you've finally got your pinny gigs to keep Peri company - but as you've got two, what are you going to call the third one - Masala???? :lol2:
> 
> I'm off now to look at your piccies!


 
a ginger lamb?!?! i might be able to persuade dit to have one of those! she loves baby sheeps!!

if you pass any teacup chi's ya can stick one of those up your jumper for me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Cilla, Martin really needs to go back to the docs (when did you say his appointment was?) and insist that he can't go on living like this and he needs a referral!!
> 
> Cat, well done on finding the last AWOL APD lol2 and I forgot to say the 2 cats looked gorgeous in your photos.
> 
> Shell I'm wondering whether I should persuade Barry to let me have a Dup - doubt he will cos I haven't a f*ing clue where to put one, but I'm thinking about it cos I'd really love one!
> 
> Forgot to tell you Cat, at the show today they had ginger pigs and ginger lambs!! One of the baby gingers escaped and was running right at me setting up my stall. For a fleeting second I thought, can I get this pig up my jumper for Cat, but he was just a bit too big! :lol2:
> 
> Jen, so glad you've finally got your pinny gigs to keep Peri company - but as you've got two, what are you going to call the third one - Masala???? :lol2:
> 
> I'm off now to look at your piccies!


 

Eileen if you want one you can have one, no charge of course. I just want these to be in special homes and I dont charge my friends. You have a while to think about it as they have only just been born.


----------



## feorag

I'd definitely get one of them up my jumper - I'm so fat nobody would even notice there was a lump! :lol2:

I saw a beautiful Leonberger today (he was *ginormous!*) then someone walked past with 2 outstanding Bloodhounds and 3 Bassets! They made my heart flip!

Then I was painting a face and I heard a man asking my friend what the tattoos were and thought to myself he sounded just like Boris Johnson and I looked up and he looked like him too! He had wild blonde hair, just like Boris - it was well spooky!! Could have been his identical twin! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

CRAP! Forgot to congratulate you on the babies, Shell!!! *whoops* Congrats!!  

Think I am off to bed.... Peri has calmed down now and I truly am knackered. Nighty night  xx


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> CRAP! Forgot to congratulate you on the babies, Shell!!! *whoops* Congrats!!
> 
> Think I am off to bed.... Peri has calmed down now and I truly am knackered. Nighty night  xx


 
:lol2: night Jen


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: night Jen


oooooooooo new dups congrats shell. wonder is i can convince diana to let me have one of them and a apd or 2

probably not lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen if you want one you can have one, no charge of course. I just want these to be in special homes and I dont charge my friends. You have a while to think about it as they have only just been born.


Why thank you Shell, but if I can get one I'll pay you, cos they don't cost nowt to feed and care for! Just need to think where he can go and 'pick my moment'

No good asking Cat for any advice on that cos she's not having any success! :lol2:

Goodnight Jen, think I'll be off soon, it was a late night last night and I'm plumb tuckered out.

Oh yes, and I got £81 today in total for my jewellery (only £8 for that) and my face painting. Paid £20 for the table, so came home with a respectable £60. So that'll pay for all the beads and charms I've bought over the last 2 months, cos I've seriously bought feckin' loads! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i wnt a little boy dup dup :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> oooooooooo new dups congrats shell. wonder is i can convince diana to let me have one of them and a apd or 2
> 
> probably not lol


 
You know you are welcome:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Why thank you Shell, but if I can get one I'll pay you, cos they don't cost nowt to feed and care for! Just need to think where he can go and 'pick my moment'
> 
> No good asking Cat for any advice on that cos she's not having any success! :lol2:
> 
> Goodnight Jen, think I'll be off soon, it was a late night last night and I'm plumb tuckered out.
> 
> Oh yes, and I got £81 today in total for my jewellery (only £8 for that) and my face painting. Paid £20 for the table, so came home with a respectable £60. So that'll pay for all the beads and charms I've bought over the last 2 months, cos I've seriously bought feckin' loads! :lol2:


after a big dinner and just enough pints to be merry would be the best idea


----------



## Shell195

You have all gone dup crazy:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> You have all gone dup crazy:lol2:


 we all went dup crazy last time too lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *Why thank you Shell, but if I can get one I'll pay you, cos they don't cost nowt to feed and care for!* Just need to think where he can go and 'pick my moment'
> 
> No good asking Cat for any advice on that cos she's not having any success! :lol2:
> 
> Goodnight Jen, think I'll be off soon, it was a late night last night and I'm plumb tuckered out.
> 
> Oh yes, and I got £81 today in total for my jewellery (only £8 for that) and my face painting. Paid £20 for the table, so came home with a respectable £60. So that'll pay for all the beads and charms I've bought over the last 2 months, cos I've seriously bought feckin' loads! :lol2:


 

You can pay me by making a new Dennis jumper:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh I can do that, sure enough! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Why thank you Shell, but if I can get one I'll pay you, cos they don't cost nowt to feed and care for! Just need to think where he can go and 'pick my moment'
> 
> *No good asking Cat for any advice on that cos she's not having any success! :lol2:*
> 
> Goodnight Jen, think I'll be off soon, it was a late night last night and I'm plumb tuckered out.
> 
> Oh yes, and I got £81 today in total for my jewellery (only £8 for that) and my face painting. Paid £20 for the table, so came home with a respectable £60. So that'll pay for all the beads and charms I've bought over the last 2 months, cos I've seriously bought feckin' loads! :lol2:


oh ya bitch! :lol2: rub it in why dontchya!



Shell195 said:


> You can pay me by making a new Dennis jumper:lol2:


 what can i make you for my yikkle boy duprasi? :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh ya bitch! :lol2: rub it in why dontchya!


:lol2: Truth hurts, don't it? :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I thought you'd appreciate the Charlie picture Tom .

Martins appointment is tomorrow so hopefully it goes well. I might still go without him. He said u could.. But I donno. I've never gone anywhere in England without him and am scared to catch a train on my own to Jens :0.

Tom just tell Diana she can name the Dup. Worked for me!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh ya bitch! :lol2: rub it in why dontchya!
> 
> 
> what can i make you for my yikkle boy duprasi? :whistling2::flrt:


 
Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm you can have one because Coffebean had alopecia:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I thought you'd appreciate the Charlie picture Tom .
> 
> Martins appointment is tomorrow so hopefully it goes well. I might still go without him. He said u could.. But I donno. I've never gone anywhere in England without him and am scared to catch a train on my own to Jens :0.
> 
> Tom just tell Diana she can name the Dup. Worked for me!


 i did appreciate it and it was a wonerfull photo, as for the naming she gets to name the children and they are getting terrible names i mean realy who names a child tom :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm you can have one because Coffebean had alopecia:lol2:


i wonder what wonderful disability my dup will have, ADHD?:whistling2:


look at this! how cute, but its made out of MINK! :gasp:

OOAK MINK SKUNK/BEAR FRIEND BY ARTIST JULIE BEVERIDGE on eBay (end time 09-Aug-10 05:55:25 BST)


----------



## Cillah

I am naming our children as I have to carry it and birth it. He wants to call a girl Ellie though and that's cute .

I wish I was tired :0


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i wonder what wonderful disability my dup will have, ADHD?:whistling2:
> 
> 
> look at this! how cute, but its made out of MINK! :gasp:
> 
> OOAK MINK SKUNK/BEAR FRIEND BY ARTIST JULIE BEVERIDGE on eBay (end time 09-Aug-10 05:55:25 BST)


 

Its a shame its mink as that is so bloody cute


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am naming our children as I have to carry it and birth it. He wants to call a girl Ellie though and that's cute .
> 
> I wish I was tired :0


 i don't really mind she wants to name a boy tom after her grandad but i don't want to share my name, we did say we would name a girl rachel after my little sister who was still born


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i wonder what wonderful disability my dup will have, ADHD?:whistling2:
> 
> 
> look at this! how cute, but its made out of MINK! :gasp:
> 
> OOAK MINK SKUNK/BEAR FRIEND BY ARTIST JULIE BEVERIDGE on eBay (end time 09-Aug-10 05:55:25 BST)


 

:gasp: bad cat:bash: my dups are beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I am going to give the same middle name as Martin has to a son but nothing else. I like Ellie, Gabriella, and Connor. Martins likes Oliver as well .

I like those names of yours


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I am going to give the same middle name as Martin has to a son but nothing else. I like Ellie, Gabriella, and Connor. Martins likes Oliver as well .
> 
> I like those names of yours


 
:gasp: Not Connor:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: bad cat:bash: my dups are beautiful:flrt:


i know they are, spaca's can still be beautiful ya know :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I liked it before him! :0

Shellll I can't make you anything for a Dup. I have no skill!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I liked it before him! :0
> 
> Shellll I can't make you anything for a Dup. I have no skill!


 
Yes you can Cilla, you can make a thread on here when you get your baby:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I will for sure! I will take so many photos for you .


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know they are, spaca's can still be beautiful ya know :lol2:


 
:gasp: Cat, thats awful:gasp: That is politically incorrect



Forgot to ask, does Ditta know you have put that photo up yet:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Cat, thats awful:gasp: That is politically incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask, does Ditta know you have put that photo up yet:lol2:


 
meh, the world is politically incorrect! :lol2: ive heard worse, sometimes from you :mf_dribble::whistling2:

she does now


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Coffebean had alopecia:lol2:


Is that what you call a scabby head nowadays?? :whistling2:




Cillah said:


> I am naming our children as I have to carry it and birth it. He wants to call a girl Ellie though and that's cute .


Ellie's good! :2thumb:

I face painted a little girl a couple of weeks ago called Elise. She's the first person younger than my Elise that I've ever met with that name and only the second since I gave that name to Elise 35 years ago!!

My first husband was called John and his father before him, although his dad was always known as Jack. I wanted to carry on the family tradition, but having lived with a father and brother with the same name, it caused a lot confusion in the house, so I gave him the Scottish form, which is Iain, spelled with 2 i's, so he's named after his dad but no confusion. Course I didn't know at the time that he wouldn't grow up with his dad so there wouldn't have been that confusion, but anyway I preferred Iain cos he was conceived in Scotland so it seemed right! Course I could have followed the Beckham tradition and called him Ullapool couldn't I??? :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Its a shame its mink as that is so bloody cute


It is isn't it, but look at the price! :gasp:

Well that's me off to bed now. Baz is snoring away :roll:, so I'm off to knee him up the bum! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> meh, the world is politically incorrect! :lol2: ive heard worse, sometimes from you :mf_dribble::whistling2:
> 
> she does now


 


Noooooooooo,not me :whistling2:

:lol2: @ ditta, I bet she will get her revenge:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Right Im off to bed as I cant wait for tomorrow to bring Cinders home(shes just like the fairytale as shes going from rags to riches)
I will update as soon as I know when/if I can pick her up

Night all xx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Cat, thats awful:gasp: That is politically incorrect


She's just told me tonight in a pm that I'm politically incorrect for saying we went out to the chinkies tonight! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Noooooooooo,not me :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2: @ ditta, I bet she will get her revenge:no1:


 
how will she? the whole world and his dog have seen me naked! so not like any more naked pics of me will embarrass me, im on youtube starkus ffs! :lol2:


oh jen, look at this little beaut!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-classifieds/560172-guinea-pig-sale.html


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

night guys, im spent x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Anyone left? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Anyone left? :lol2:


meee just about


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> meee just about


Hey hun. Why just about?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun. Why just about?


cos im preoccupied with about a zillion other things :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> cos im preoccupied with about a zillion other things :lol2:


Ah right, I see :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, I see :lol2:


 i'm here too


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm here too


Ah good : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah good : victory:


 i'm eating my tea:blush: :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Me here too! Sharing pics with Jai on msn! Of me being a druggy


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm eating my tea:blush: :lol2:


Not far off breakfast! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Me here too! Sharing pics with Jai on msn! Of me being a druggy


I can only guess what pics you are showing pooor Jaime! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, I see :lol2:


:lol2: how are you ?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Me here too! Sharing pics with Jai on msn! Of me being a druggy


yeah :C your bag of weed on the side lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not far off breakfast! :lol2:


 its a stirfry though, can't have a stir fry for breakfast. technicaly its fridays tea lol since i haven't eaten a meal since then


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> its a stirfry though, can't have a stir fry for breakfast. technicaly its fridays tea lol since i haven't eaten a meal since then


Drama queen! I've gone six days without eating a set meal! Had my tea at 9pm instead:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Drama queen! I've gone six days without eating a set meal! Had my tea at 9pm instead:whistling2:


 all i've had all weekend is a bag of crisp and a butty :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Awesome!.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Awesome!.


 i'm off now night everyone


----------



## ami_j

night tom


----------



## tomwilson

i'm the first on, whats everyone up to


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm the first on, whats everyone up to


Morning. Martins doctor is out today for some reason so he has to go tomorrow. That's it for me.

Eileen Elise is a pretty name and I know someone with it only a couple of years older than me


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Morning. Martins doctor is out today for some reason so he has to go tomorrow. That's it for me.
> 
> Eileen Elise is a pretty name and I know someone with it only a couple of years older than me


 did he have an appointment and the doctorsnot there :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> did he have an appointment and the doctorsnot there :gasp:


I think so but not 100% sure.

Jen do you mind if I stick the hanging toys in the big cage for a few days.. They have bigger houses but refuse to use them for some reason. :0.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I think so but not 100% sure.
> 
> Jen do you mind if I stick the hanging toys in the big cage for a few days.. They have bigger houses but refuse to use them for some reason. :0.


 doesn't show much respect on the doctors side does it:bash:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! it's a lovely bright sunny day here!


Cillah said:


> Morning. Martins doctor is out today for some reason so he has to go tomorrow.


Something very wrong there, Cilla. Doctors just don't do that sort of thing! :bash:

Well I hope he's in tomorrow and I hope Martin kicks up a proper stink about how he's feeling and that this health problem is putting him at risk of losing his job and then how would he get another job if he's been sacked for too many sickies???


Cillah said:


> Eileen Elise is a pretty name and I know someone with it only a couple of years older than me


Thank you, I love it and have never regretted choosing it - even though loads of people have said they'd never heard of it in the past. It's been fairly popular in America for a few years now, which is probably why it's now getting slightly more popular over here! :roll:

I just knew I didn't want 'boring, normal' names for my children and I didn't want names that could be shortened to anything that wasn't a nice name and you really can't shorten Iain or Elise (although I was mad when I went to pick him up at playschool one day and the lady helping the playschool owner called out "Eeny Beeny" your mummy's here" :bash

My mum was going to call me after my grandmother who was Geraldine, thankfully she thought about it and realised that people would shorten it to Gerry and with a surname like Laverick, they should shorten that to Lavvy and I would be made a proper convenience of! :lol2: So thank God she decided on Eileen, which is another name that can't really be shortened.

You really have to think with children's names cos children in schools can be quite cruel about things like that. Same as initials, my friend's mum when I was young was going to call her Ann Selby Smith until she looked at the initials! :lol: so she called her Selby Ann instead!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive just sent Steve to a farm near the sanctuary to buy a bale of Timothy hay with dandelion and plantain.
Ive got to ring the vets at 12.00, take Soph for an appointment,pick up the chinchilla then spend the evening at the sanctuary, the rest of the day is my own:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You're gonna have a lot of 'me time' today then!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: You're gonna have a lot of 'me time' today then!


 

I know:bash: If the chin needs syringe feeding Steves going to have to do it as Im not going to be about:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! it's a lovely bright sunny day here!Something very wrong there, Cilla. Doctors just don't do that sort of thing! :bash:
> 
> Well I hope he's in tomorrow and I hope Martin kicks up a proper stink about how he's feeling and that this health problem is putting him at risk of losing his job and then how would he get another job if he's been sacked for too many sickies???
> Thank you, I love it and have never regretted choosing it - even though loads of people have said they'd never heard of it in the past. It's been fairly popular in America for a few years now, which is probably why it's now getting slightly more popular over here! :roll:
> 
> I just knew I didn't want 'boring, normal' names for my children and I didn't want names that could be shortened to anything that wasn't a nice name and you really can't shorten Iain or Elise (although I was mad when I went to pick him up at playschool one day and the lady helping the playschool owner called out "Eeny Beeny" your mummy's here" :bash
> 
> My mum was going to call me after my grandmother who was Geraldine, thankfully she thought about it and realised that people would shorten it to Gerry and with a surname like Laverick, they should shorten that to Lavvy and I would be made a proper convenience of! :lol2: So thank God she decided on Eileen, which is another name that can't really be shortened.
> 
> You really have to think with children's names cos children in schools can be quite cruel about things like that. Same as initials, my friend's mum when I was young was going to call her Ann Selby Smith until she looked at the initials! :lol: so she called her Selby Ann instead!


 we have a cusin in our family who we don't speak to because she is a 
Bad ITCH she named her first child maisy may and their last name is murphy, her second is called milly mee murphy


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> we have a cusin in our family who we don't speak to because she is a
> Bad ITCH she named her first child maisy may and their last name is murphy, her second is called milly mee murphy


 


Oh dear!
My ex husband has a cousin called Roderick and their surname is the same so its Roderick Roderick:lol2:

I tried to name mine so they couldnt be shortened to silly names but Daniel gets called Dan by us and Roderick by his friends lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Oh dear!
> My ex husband has a cousin called Roderick and their surname is the same so its Roderick Roderick:lol2:
> 
> I tried to name mine so they couldnt be shortened to silly names but Daniel gets called Dan by us and Roderick by his friends lol


 i don't think she understands that they would get bullied as she was the school bully tbh, roderick roderick sound epic:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> She's just told me tonight in a pm that I'm politically incorrect for saying we went out to the chinkies tonight! :lol2:


 
I missed this post LMAO:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I wondered if you'd missed that post! I know!!! She's got a bloody cheek, correcting me!! :lol2:

Did you see the one above that when I was explaining why I called Iain Iain?


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I think so but not 100% sure.
> 
> *Jen do you mind if I stick the hanging toys in the big cage for a few days.. They have bigger houses but refuse to use them for some reason. :0*.


 
Eh?? *confuzzled* :lol2:

The pinny gigs are good this morning. Happily chattering to eachother :flrt: And when I walked in a bit ago, Peri was snuggled up with the little'un


----------



## feorag

Aw Jen, that's great! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

I can't quote you Eileen! But my Dads name is Ian :0. People call him Gew and I don't know why!

I got teased because of my name in school. Always got called Priscilla Queen of the Desert. Which is the name of a cross dressing weird movie, haha.

My kids will be screwed because their last name will be Cullen but I don't know if that'll matter by the time they are school age.

Martin did get mad and is in tomorrow which means I probably can't come tomorrow. Sorry guys. We don't have anything to bring for lunch anyway and can't afford it at the moment. Martin said someone left his work and he might be able to get more hours even though his work sucks so that's good! Things are looking up a little.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Eh?? *confuzzled* :lol2:
> 
> The pinny gigs are good this morning. Happily chattering to eachother :flrt: And when I walked in a bit ago, Peri was snuggled up with the little'un


They slept out in the cold. Didn't sleep in the bigger houses but I put the small hanging toys from the cage I borrowed off of you and they went straight in them .


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, of course!! Keep them as long as you need them  They won't be able to fit in them much longer, but I've got no use for 'em at the moment.

Sorry to hear about Martin  But more hours is ALWAYS welcome, so everything crossed here for you 

Am sitting with a little fuzzy pinny gig in my lap


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I can't quote you Eileen! But my Dads name is Ian :0. People call him Gew and I don't know why!
> 
> I got teased because of my name in school. Always got called* Priscilla Queen of the Desert*. Which is the name of a cross dressing weird movie, haha.
> 
> My kids will be screwed because their last name will be Cullen but I don't know if that'll matter by the time they are school age.
> 
> Martin did get mad and is in tomorrow which means I probably can't come tomorrow. Sorry guys. We don't have anything to bring for lunch anyway and can't afford it at the moment. Martin said someone left his work and he might be able to get more hours even though his work sucks so that's good! Things are looking up a little.


 it's one of dianas and her friends favourite films


----------



## Alex

Afternoon peeps. How are you all?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Afternoon peeps. How are you all?


hey :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

hi guys


----------



## feorag

Hi Jaime Alex and Tom! :lol2:


Cillah said:


> I can't quote you Eileen! But my Dads name is Ian :0. People call him Gew and I don't know why!


I don't know why he would get Gew either, unless it's specifically an Australianism! Never heard it over here.

Certainly I've never heard Iain called anything but Iain, but everyone shortened his last name to "Harty" and occasionally even I call him that, as I often call Barry and myself "Welshy"


----------



## Cillah

Guys I might be coming tomorrow. Martin really wants me to go. I am 50% sure I will come. Just don't know how to catch trains here as it is confusing. Never done it without Martin :0.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Guys I might be coming tomorrow. Martin really wants me to go. I am 50% sure I will come. Just don't know how to catch trains here as it is confusing. Never done it without Martin :0.


 thats cool, only one way to learn


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> thats cool, only one way to learn


Maybe.. I don't really want to do it on my own though. Plus I only have £1


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hi guys





feorag said:


> Hi Jaime Alex and Tom! :lol2:I don't know why he would get Gew either, unless it's specifically an Australianism! Never heard it over here.
> 
> Certainly I've never heard Iain called anything but Iain, but everyone shortened his last name to "Harty" and occasionally even I call him that, as I often call Barry and myself "Welshy"


heya


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Maybe.. I don't really want to do it on my own though. Plus I only have £1


 we could pehaps pick you up cillah, you not far from us


----------



## Amalthea

Ditta, we can pick Cilla up no problem, but may need ya to bring her home. I've got a meeting tomorrow evening, so will be rushing a bit to get back *lol* Do you think that's doable?


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> we could pehaps pick you up cillah, you not far from us


Are you really close? Coz I don't want to put you guys out.


----------



## Amalthea

Cat and Ditta live a bit closer to you than we do  Basically, we are on the other side of Manchester, they are kinda in the middle, and then you guys


----------



## ditta

yay jen we can do whatever , either way with us is fine:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I think Mojo NEEDS one of these:

Wonderland Exercise Wheel: Great Small Pet Accessories at zooplus

Might go to the wholesalers again next month... See if they've got one. Need to get some bits for the pinny gigs, too.


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> I think Mojo NEEDS one of these:
> 
> Wonderland Exercise Wheel: Great Small Pet Accessories at zooplus
> 
> Might go to the wholesalers again next month... See if they've got one. Need to get some bits for the pinny gigs, too.


 oooooo yes coffybean wants one too!!!!, but at 15 squid shes sticking with her silent one !!!!!!! she doesnt have that many pennies in her bank account, :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I think Mojo NEEDS one of these:
> 
> Wonderland Exercise Wheel: Great Small Pet Accessories at zooplus
> 
> Might go to the wholesalers again next month... See if they've got one. Need to get some bits for the pinny gigs, too.


 would that not just turn into a chew toy?


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> oooooo yes coffybean wants one too!!!!, but at 15 squid shes sticking with her silent one !!!!!!! she doesnt have that many pennies in her bank account, :lol2:


Neither does Mojo :lol2: That's why I'm gonna see if batleys have one!! :whistling2:



tomwilson said:


> would that not just turn into a chew toy?


The dups don't seem to chew. Pretty NONdestructive critters


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Neither does Mojo :lol2: That's why I'm gonna see if batleys have one!! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> The dups don't seem to chew. Pretty NONdestructive critters


 aww little peacefull fluffs that sleep on their back


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Gotta love peace-loving furries!


----------



## ditta

coffybean has moved her bed overnight, from one corner of the tank....wayyyyy over to the other side......cant think why:whistling2: i never kept poking her in the tummy:whistling2:i just wanted to see how soft it was:whistling2:tis very soft tho:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> coffybean has moved her bed overnight, from one corner of the tank....wayyyyy over to the other side......cant think why:whistling2: i never kept poking her in the tummy:whistling2:i just wanted to see how soft it was:whistling2:tis very soft tho:whistling2:


 i wonder if the snore because they're on their backs


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> i wonder if the snore because they're on their backs


 oh no i thought it was thunder:blush::lol2:


----------



## ditta

i love the word.....haphazard:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> i love the word.....haphazard:flrt:


 tit bit


----------



## Shell195

Hi and bye. just dropped in to say Cinders is home and have updated that thread
Speak later xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

jen, did you see that link i posted last night?


----------



## Amalthea

Nope *lol* Will go look.....


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i wonder what wonderful disability my dup will have, ADHD?:whistling2:
> 
> 
> look at this! how cute, but its made out of MINK! :gasp:
> 
> OOAK MINK SKUNK/BEAR FRIEND BY ARTIST JULIE BEVERIDGE on eBay (end time 09-Aug-10 05:55:25 BST)


 
That is SUPER cute, but I wish it wasn't made out of REAL fur. Although, the artist does say it's vintage mink..... I dunno.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> That is SUPER cute, but I wish it wasn't made out of REAL fur. Although, the artist does say it's vintage mink..... I dunno.


 
not that one you silly sod, this one

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/560172-guinea-pig-sale.html


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not that one you silly sod, this one
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/560172-guinea-pig-sale.html


*grins*

He's adorable, but I've got three now *lol* Gary'd throw a hissy fit if I brought home another (especially one that has to be housed separately) :lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not that one you silly sod,l


:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Martin and I are just about to go out as it has been an awful day and we have so much on our minds. Just going for a drive with a friend, I think. Tomorrow will do us good too.

I do have a rat question though. My two little rats eat like crazy. I feed them a lot! They never go hungry. I fill their bowl and at tea time they get rat friendly tidbits out of it. But as soon as I fill the bowl up, they sit there and eat it until its gone. No other pets of mine do this. My other rats don't and the rats and other pets I had in Australia didn't do this either. Is this ohkay.. I mean.. I don't want them over eating?


----------



## Amalthea

Let them eat as much as they want at the moment  They're still growing and they have some making up to do, as well. Give them loads of variety, as well, to stop them from being picky as adults


----------



## Cillah

I try! I always give them new things in their mix and let them try what I am eating and they haven't refused anything yet. They eat it all and have certainly come a long way from refusing tuna!


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so pleased to hear it!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I'm so pleased to hear it!!


I will take some photos of them tomorrow night .

The little Siamese girl. I never hear her rattle anymore either. She does occasionally but I can spend over an hour with her and not hear it once.


----------



## Amalthea

That's brilliant news!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> That's brilliant news!!


I have a favour to ask. I kind of asked you before but I cant remember if you replied. My baby ratties are out of the cage I borrowed off of you. They were getting restless in it and starting to get narky with eachother as there wasnt much room as they have grown a bit.

But all of the housing and things are just too big for them and they seem to just sleep on the shelves and that is not any good as it is cold! So I put the white hanging tube and box into the Freddy and they still use them. Are you in any rush for them with the cage? I can give the cage to you tomorrow and if you need them back as well. That is fine either way :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I answered  Of course it's fine  I don't have any critters who use those little things at the moment, anyways.


----------



## pippainnit

Eeee, I'm getting two new girl rats to join Nimh and Monyet. Not getting them for a couple of weeks but am beyond excited.


----------



## Amalthea

Exciting!!!


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> Eeee, I'm getting two new girl rats to join Nimh and Monyet. Not getting them for a couple of weeks but am beyond excited.


oooo  you know what colour yet ?


----------



## ami_j

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> image
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 omg that has to be one of the cutest things ever


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what time everyone goin down tomorrow then? we be down about half 1 i think


----------



## _jake_

Cute wabbit jai.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Cute wabbit jai.


isnt it just


----------



## Amalthea

Not sure what time we're planning on getting there.... Prolly between 12 and 1, I'd imagine  We have to leave earlyish (don't know what time everybody's planning on heading home), cuz I have a meeting in Warrington at 7:30 and we've gotta give two girls from Bolton a lift, so have to come home before heading there.


----------



## Cillah

What time should I be ready for Jen? Also is it cold in Formby?


----------



## Amalthea

You'll be freezing, I'm sure, Cilla 

How about, be ready for about 11(ish)?


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive just updated that thread about Cinders.

I think we are getting there about 12.30 but I wont be staying late as I have a poorly chin to nurse

While I was at the sanctuary I got soaked to the skin as the heavens opened but when I came home it hadnt even rained here at all

Im very sleepy


----------



## Cillah

I am just about to go to bed for tomorrow. What do I need to bring??


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> You'll be freezing, I'm sure, Cilla
> 
> How about, be ready for about 11(ish)?


That'll be fine! Hopefully Martins home before I go :0


----------



## Amalthea

Just make yourself a packed lunch  We always bring a towel and a change of socks, as well


----------



## feorag

]










Aw!! How cute is that little critter! :flrt: 


Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive just updated that thread about Cinders.


Just read your post and it sounds very encouraging.

Will you have to get up to her through the night or will you be able to sleep through?

I really hope you all have a great day and see loadsa squirrels, but it's likely mid-day they'll all be asleep in their dreys - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

And think of me, stuck at home all alone, by myself, with nobody else, solitary, lonely, sad, depressed, Billy-no-mates, me while you're all out having fun together! :bash:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Just make yourself a packed lunch  We always bring a towel and a change of socks, as well


I will bring a towel and something to eat. I will be wearing stockings so.. That's fine.

Do I need to bring any money?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> ]image
> 
> 
> Aw!! How cute is that little critter! :flrt:
> Just read your post and it sounds very encouraging.
> 
> Will you have to get up to her through the night or will you be able to sleep through?
> 
> I really hope you all have a great day and see loadsa squirrels, but it's likely mid-day they'll all be asleep in their dreys - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> And think of me, stuck at home all alone, by myself, with nobody else, solitary, lonely, sad, depressed, Billy-no-mates, me while you're all out having fun together! :bash:


 
Cinders seems to be doing well but the vet did warn me she could go downhill again:bash:


Formby squirrels are always out as people feed them:lol2:

The last bit of your post made me giggle, Im sure you wont miss us that much:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys! Firstly, I wont be coming to the NW meet tomorrow unfortunately. I've been as rough as a badger's arse all day, my throat is killing me & my head has pounded since I woke up. Im gutted as I was rally looking forward to meeting you all, & letting the dogs have a good run. Oh well, definately be coming to Shell's sanctuary open day! 

Secondly, Clio, my female Siamese cat was spayed today (Cats Protection saw to it as Im dole scum). She came home with a buster collar, which she is totally unimpressed with. The vets said to keep it on for 5 days. I asked my friend who's a vet nurse at my regular vet practice about this, & she told me they normally recommend the buster collar stay on for 10 days! I was hoping that 5 days would be the maximum, as Clio is not happy. What are you guy's experiences with this?

Also, Zander, Clio's brother, is being a tit with her & the 3 dogs. I understand that he would be a bit wary what with Clio wearing a buster collar & smelling of the vets, but he is moaning, growling, hissing & has swiped at her a couple of times. Zander is also being ratty with the dogs, swiping & hissing at them when they come near. Any explanations?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> ]image
> 
> 
> Aw!! How cute is that little critter! :flrt:
> Just read your post and it sounds very encouraging.
> 
> Will you have to get up to her through the night or will you be able to sleep through?
> 
> I really hope you all have a great day and see loadsa squirrels, but it's likely mid-day they'll all be asleep in their dreys - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> And think of me, stuck at home all alone, by myself, with nobody else, solitary, lonely, sad, depressed, Billy-no-mates, me while you're all out having fun together! :bash:


little baby bunny 
i will prob be about if i can nip on lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Cinders seems to be doing well but the vet did warn me she could go downhill again:bash:
> 
> 
> Formby squirrels are always out as people feed them:lol2:
> 
> The last bit of your post made me giggle, Im sure you wont miss us that much:lol2:


Oh I agree - it's early days yet and when they've got very little to subsist on them even when they're fit, things could go badly wrong, but we are adopting an optimistic approach and every little improvement excites us! :lol2:

I will! I will miss you terribly!

I might go shopping to cheer myself up cos I'll be so sad and lonely! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Secondly, Clio, my female Siamese cat was spayed today (Cats Protection saw to it as Im dole scum). She came home with a buster collar, which she is totally unimpressed with. The vets said to keep it on for 5 days. I asked my friend who's a vet nurse at my regular vet practice about this, & she told me they normally recommend the buster collar stay on for 10 days! I was hoping that 5 days would be the maximum, as Clio is not happy. What are you guy's experiences with this?


Sorry you're not well Colin.

I've never had any of my girls come back with a buster collar when they've been spayed. And as far as I'm concerned 10 days is over the top. I would say as soon as you can see the skin is stitching together nicely she'll unlikely to do any harm even if she does pull at her stitches, so i would be taking it off.



Zoo-Man said:


> Also, Zander, Clio's brother, is being a tit with her & the 3 dogs. I understand that he would be a bit wary what with Clio wearing a buster collar & smelling of the vets, but he is moaning, growling, hissing & has swiped at her a couple of times. Zander is also being ratty with the dogs, swiping & hissing at them when they come near. Any explanations?


Explanations? He's a male and he's a Siamese!! :lol2:

Seriously something is now different. She smells different and cats work so much on smell (that's why the talcum powder trick works so well!) and he doesn't understand why. And when a cat is upskittled by 1 thing, everything else becomes threatening and scary and worrying.

I bet he'll be back to normal tomorrow - at least I hope so!


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone. Hope all of you that are going to the meet have a good time think of me here still decorating whilst you're out having fun lol. Shell so pleased Cinders is home and on the mend, still have everything crossed she makes a full recovery
Eileen that bunny is just too cute lol


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys! Firstly, I wont be coming to the NW meet tomorrow unfortunately. I've been as rough as a badger's arse all day, my throat is killing me & my head has pounded since I woke up. Im gutted as I was rally looking forward to meeting you all, & letting the dogs have a good run. Oh well, definately be coming to Shell's sanctuary open day!
> 
> Secondly, Clio, my female Siamese cat was spayed today (Cats Protection saw to it as Im dole scum). She came home with a buster collar, which she is totally unimpressed with. The vets said to keep it on for 5 days. I asked my friend who's a vet nurse at my regular vet practice about this, & she told me they normally recommend the buster collar stay on for 10 days! I was hoping that 5 days would be the maximum, as Clio is not happy. What are you guy's experiences with this?
> 
> Also, Zander, Clio's brother, is being a tit with her & the 3 dogs. I understand that he would be a bit wary what with Clio wearing a buster collar & smelling of the vets, but he is moaning, growling, hissing & has swiped at her a couple of times. Zander is also being ratty with the dogs, swiping & hissing at them when they come near. Any explanations?


 

Sorry you are poorly 

Poor Cleo Ive never actually had a buster collar on a cat unless they have attempted to chew the stitches but I do know what Siamese are like and the reaction you are seeing is normal. Siamese certainly dont like change and will take their temper out on the nearest thing
All will be well when they get used to the vet smelling monster in the big hat and Cleo may stay like she is until her buster collar is off.


----------



## feorag

Well I'm off to my bed now! Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'm off to my bed now! Goodnight everyone!


 
Night Eileen x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thank you my lovely cat ladies! :flrt:

I've never had a female animal neutered before, so Clio is the first for me. Im glad you guys have not had your cats come back with a buster collar on, this makes me feel much more comfortable, & I will take it off as soon as the wound is looking like it is sealing. Clio is currently upstairs in our bedroom with Clark, as we were worried about leaving her with Zander while he is like this. Do you think that is a bit OTT?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you my lovely cat ladies! :flrt:
> 
> I've never had a female animal neutered before, so Clio is the first for me. Im glad you guys have not had your cats come back with a buster collar on, this makes me feel much more comfortable, & I will take it off as soon as the wound is looking like it is sealing. Clio is currently upstairs in our bedroom with Clark, as we were worried about leaving her with Zander while he is like this. Do you think that is a bit OTT?


 
Not at all, anything to keep the peace. Make sure she will eat and drink with it on as some wont and it has to be removed before they will do it.
Silly Zander:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Not at all, anything to keep the peace. Make sure she will eat and drink with it on as some wont and it has to be removed before they will do it.
> Silly Zander:lol2:


She has eaten a small amount with the buster collar on, so thats good. But because Clio is not the most friendly of cats with humans, she tends to slink when she walks, with her head low. So with the buster collar on, she is dragging it on the floor & she looks so funny. And she has already broken a clock & an ornament from the fireplace! :roll:

Clark threatened Zander with being locked in the garden shed! :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Took this photo the other night










:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Took this photo the other night
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:


 
Very,very cute:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Very,very cute:flrt:


Thanks hun! 

Is it just me or is it hot? Im sat here huffing & puffing!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Took this photo the other night
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:


awwwwww:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> Is it just me or is it hot? Im sat here huffing & puffing!


 
Its just you:lol2:

I was at the sanctuary earlier and the heavens opened and everywhere was flooded but when I got home they hadnt even had a spot of rain and it was very warm

Bedtime for me, night Col and Jaime xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Its just you:lol2:
> 
> I was at the sanctuary earlier and the heavens opened and everywhere was flooded but when I got home they hadnt even had a spot of rain and it was very warm
> 
> Bedtime for me, night Col and Jaime xx


Then I MUST be coming down with something! Joy!

Goodnight Shell, sleep well x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awwwwww:flrt:


Thanks Jaime. You ok?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Its just you:lol2:
> 
> I was at the sanctuary earlier and the heavens opened and everywhere was flooded but when I got home they hadnt even had a spot of rain and it was very warm
> 
> Bedtime for me, night Col and Jaime xx


night shell


Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Jaime. You ok?


yeah thanks what about u?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night shell
> 
> yeah thanks what about u?


Im ok thanks hun. Loving the honey & lemon throat medicine Im taking for my sore throat :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks hun. Loving the honey & lemon throat medicine Im taking for my sore throat :mf_dribble:


oooo yum  hope you feel better soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo yum  hope you feel better soon


Thanks hun. Im cheesed off that I wont be able to make the meet tomorrow. Hope they take some good piccies for us.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. Im cheesed off that I wont be able to make the meet tomorrow. Hope they take some good piccies for us.


im sure they will


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im sure they will


Good good!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Good good!


hopefully the weather stays nice


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hopefully the weather stays nice


It will probably pee it down, just to be different :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> It will probably pee it down, just to be different :whistling2: :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just watching Worlds Most dangerous Animals on Sky 3. An African Elephant from the circus went on the rampage, escaped & attacked a couple of people. The police shot it. It took 87 bullets to end the poor Elephant's life. That makes me so mad, I hate circus's that use animals. :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Just watching Worlds Most dangerous Animals on Sky 3. An African Elephant from the circus went on the rampage, escaped & attacked a couple of people. The police shot it. It took 87 bullets to end the poor Elephant's life. That makes me so mad, I hate circus's that use animals. :devil:


poor thing :C


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> poor thing :C


I know. It depresses me so much when I think about all the monstocities that humans put animals through. 

I hope Clio is ok upstairs in the bedroom. Last time we had her in the bedroom was when we first got her, to settle her in, & when we were asleep we kept getting woken up by her biting our toes or licking our ears. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know. It depresses me so much when I think about all the monstocities that humans put animals through.
> 
> I hope Clio is ok upstairs in the bedroom. Last time we had her in the bedroom was when we first got her, to settle her in, & when we were asleep we kept getting woken up by her biting our toes or licking our ears. :lol2:


awww bless her 
she will be fine  just wants to make you feel guilty for a few days lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww bless her
> she will be fine  just wants to make you feel guilty for a few days lol


Oh she is doing that alright! Little madam! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh she is doing that alright! Little madam! :lol2:


gotta love torties :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> gotta love torties :flrt:


I really wanted either seal point, chocolate point or red point Siamese cats. Zander was the first I got, who is a cream point (just a bit lighter than a red point), & then his little sister Clio the chocolate tortie point.

I'd have more cats, including Sphynx, but Clark isn't really a cat fan & he says no more cats! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I really wanted either seal point, chocolate point or red point Siamese cats. Zander was the first I got, who is a cream point (just a bit lighter than a red point), & then his little sister Clio the chocolate tortie point.
> 
> I'd have more cats, including Sphynx, but Clark isn't really a cat fan & he says no more cats! :devil:


awwww


----------



## ditta

i cant sleeppppppppppp:whip::bash:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i cant sleeppppppppppp:whip::bash:


heyyyy dittaaa


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awwww


He's mean isn't he? :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> i cant sleeppppppppppp:whip::bash:


Hey Ditta, stay on here & play with us then! hehe

I wont be coming to th emeet tomorrow unfortunately cos Im feeling crap, with a rough throat, bad head & runny nose.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> He's mean isn't he? :bash:


one more wont hurt


----------



## ditta

i got a hurty back, aawww colin, you poor boy, you must stay wrapped up and snuggled then to get better:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i got a hurty back, aawww colin, you poor boy, you must stay wrapped up and snuggled then to get better:flrt:


poor ditta


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> one more wont hurt


Thats what I said!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats what I said!


do a swap with cat :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> i got a hurty back, aawww colin, you poor boy, you must stay wrapped up and snuggled then to get better:flrt:


I cant stay wrapped up as Im roasting as it is! Bloody crap timing! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> do a swap with cat :lol2:


:lol2: I bet Ditta & Clark have been putting their heads together & thinking of reasons to not let their other halves have any more animals.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I bet Ditta & Clark have been putting their heads together & thinking of reasons to not let their other halves have any more animals.


you may be onto something there lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you may be onto something there lol


Yep, its a conspiracy! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, its a conspiracy! :gasp:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


Terrible isn't it? 

You'll have all this to come when you get yourself a fella hun. Its terrible! :whip:


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Terrible isn't it?
> 
> You'll have all this to come when you get yourself a fella hun. Its terrible! :whip:


 she might not fall for a fella colin:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> she might not fall for a fella colin:whistling2:


Oh, is our Jaime into the ladies too? I can't keep up these days haha


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Terrible isn't it?
> 
> You'll have all this to come when you get yourself a fella hun. Its terrible! :whip:


lol with the lack of interest im getting i dont think it wll be an issue col :lol2:


ditta said:


> she might not fall for a fella colin:whistling2:


ya never know lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh, is our Jaime into the ladies too? I can't keep up these days haha


pretty much a guy fan, though i never rule things out lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> pretty much a guy fan, though i never rule things out lol


Good lass! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Good lass! :2thumb:


:lol2: got to go where life takes ya


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2: got to go where life takes ya


Oh yes, absolutely


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, absolutely


though atm its leading a big ol lonely road :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> though atm its leading a big ol lonely road :lol2:


Aww hun. What sort of person do you want? Tell uncle Colin & I'll see if I can find anyone for you.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww hun. What sort of person do you want? Tell uncle Colin & I'll see if I can find anyone for you.


idk really lol 
not really someone older as i have an immature streak hehe 
not too muscley, must like animals
i like rocker guys ...google frank iero lol
obv great personality and good if weird sense of humour is most prefered


----------



## Alex

Colin is quite the Matchmaker :no1:

Morning Guys. :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Colin is quite the Matchmaker :no1:
> 
> Morning Guys. :flrt:


alex :flrt:

im sure he will do better than jake and his married celebs:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Sooo.....

You want an old guy who loves country walks with a GSOH and nothing better than cuddling up in front of the fire? Like............................


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Sooo.....
> 
> You want an old guy who loves country walks with a GSOH and nothing better than cuddling up in front of the fire? Like............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


what bit of not older than me was difficult?


----------



## _jake_

A bit can be quite a few years.


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> alex :flrt:
> 
> im sure he will do better than jake and his married celebs:lol2:


 Well he found meeee.:whistling2:


_jake_ said:


> Sooo.....
> 
> You want an old guy who loves country walks with a GSOH and nothing better than cuddling up in front of the fire? Like............................
> 
> image


Hahaha


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Well he found meeee.:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Hahaha


you werent lost lol


----------



## _jake_

Think we've scared Colin away LOL


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Colin is quite the Matchmaker :no1:
> 
> Morning Guys. :flrt:


Im Preston's answer to Cilla Black me! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Think we've scared Colin away LOL


You don't scare me Jake! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Im Preston's answer to Cilla Black me! :lol2:


 Haha :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Oh I will in the morning!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Oh I will in the morning!!!


How? With your 3 inch toe? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Well I was thinking my shocking hair and bad breath.


----------



## ami_j

your not gonna survive that long lol once i get my hands on you


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Well I was thinking my shocking hair and bad breath.


Ah right, ok :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> your not gonna survive that long lol once i get my hands on you


Kinky:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/561137-find-jai.html
i said no lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Right huys, Im off to bed. Have fun, speak tomorrow x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Right huys, Im off to bed. Have fun, speak tomorrow x


night col


----------



## Alex

I win!


----------



## ditta

im away to bed toooooo:whistling2:


----------



## Alex

I still win!


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Terrible isn't it?
> 
> You'll have all this to come when you get yourself a fella hun. Its terrible! :whip:


Not true. Martin hs said I can have anything I like, even if he hates the animal as long as we have the ability to give it everything it needs. :0


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody


Morning .


----------



## Amalthea

Are ya up and getting ready? *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Are ya up and getting ready? *lol*


I am just about to get in the shower so it's going to be close :0


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - bloody hell do you 'night people' never sleep! :gasp: 7 pages until after 4:00am! :gasp: I bet you all lie snottering in your pits until afternoon! :lol2:

Well we have a pretty good day here, cloudy but lots of sun, so I hope you've got a good one over on the other side so you have a lovely day out together.

I'm just going to have to go out shopping to cheer myself up, I'm sooooo lonely here, by myself, on my own, forlorn, alone, isolated, friendless, lonesome, abandoned and deserted!   

Ah well, that's the sympathy card played for today! :lol:

Colin how is Clio this morning? And has Zander settled down now that he's getting used to the idea of seeing his sister with a bucket on her head! No wonder he was frightened of her, they're horrendous things both to wear or to see your best friend walking towards you wearing! :lol2:

Well I'm off downstairs for brekkie and then I'm off out myself - might as well seeing as I'm here, by myself, on my own, forlorn, alone, blah, blah, blah :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Eileen!! 

The weather here in Manc isn't too bad, either... Lots of clouds, but sunny, too. A bit windy, so fook knows what it's gonna be like at the beach!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Breezy???


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Breezy???


 
*giggles* Yeah, I'm sure just a light breeze 

Let me know when you've figgered out how much that bracelet will be  I'm quite excited for it (even though it's not for me):2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

I am dressed


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Yeah, I'm sure just a light breeze
> 
> Let me know when you've figgered out how much that bracelet will be  I'm quite excited for it (even though it's not for me):2thumb:


I'll be ordering the charms this week, cos people are still expressing an interest in them, Susan is going out to America at the end of the month - no idea when she is coming home, but we have a committee meeting in the middle of September, so I won't have the charms until then.

Once I've got the charms, I'll pm you to find out exactly how to envisage it to turn out and then do my best to make it that way! :lol2:

Just one thing though, are you wanting a chain bracelet like the ones I've just uploaded here, or a bead one like I normally do and do you want a price idea before you commit?? My normal bracelets are £3.50 so I would take off the price of the charms on those then add the price of the charms you've ordered and that would get me an idea of cost.

For instance the girl who wants the silver retrievers and the clear crystal heart who ordered first - hers is going to work out at about £14.

Yours won't be that expensive of course because your charms are cheaper and the postage is cheaper too, but do you want to know the price before you commit?


----------



## Amalthea

As long as it's less than £15, it's ok *lol* It's gonna be her Christmas pressy. And I'm not sure which would be better... Chain or beads. I'll let you get creative. But pink and girlie with those two charms (you can put other danglies on, too, if you think it'll flow better... not bothered). I trust ya 

Will be heading out in a minute, Cilla!


----------



## Cillah

That's great because I am ready to walk out the door


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> As long as it's less than £15, it's ok *lol* It's gonna be her Christmas pressy. And I'm not sure which would be better... Chain or beads. I'll let you get creative. But pink and girlie with those two charms (you can put other danglies on, too, if you think it'll flow better... not bothered). I trust ya
> 
> Will be heading out in a minute, Cilla!


 i've just finnished my packed lunch, be off to the train station soon


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> That's great because I am ready to walk out the door


 are you bringing your phone cilla just so i have someone i can ring when we get there


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> are you bringing your phone cilla just so i have someone i can ring when we get there


Of course


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> As long as it's less than £15, it's ok *lol* It's gonna be her Christmas pressy. And I'm not sure which would be better... Chain or beads. I'll let you get creative. But pink and girlie with those two charms (you can put other danglies on, too, if you think it'll flow better... not bothered). I trust ya
> 
> Will be heading out in a minute, Cilla!


I think I can say with absolute certainty that it won't cost that!

I've got some very pretty pink polyester cats eye beads the same as the black ones on the bracelet in that thread and the navy ones on the parrot necklace I made for Val (Catastrophyrat)


----------



## Shell195

Im leaving now so be back on later:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

And I'm home - spent a bloody fortune on maternity clothes and baby clothes, so I hope you lot swanning around on Formby beach and looking at red squirrels are happy that you left me here alone, on my own, sad, neglected blah, blah, blah so that I had to go out and spend money to cheer myself up! 

And now I've come home and nobody's been on this thread to talk to me all the time I've been out! :lol2:


----------



## Alex

feorag said:


> And I'm home - spent a bloody fortune on maternity clothes and baby clothes, so I hope you lot swanning around on Formby beach and looking at red squirrels are happy that you left me here alone, on my own, sad, neglected blah, blah, blah so that I had to go out and spend money to cheer myself up!
> 
> And now I've come home and nobody's been on this thread to talk to me all the time I've been out! :lol2:


Ah, but I am here now :flrt: Is anyone around still?


----------



## Shell195

Hello you two


----------



## feorag

Yes Alex I'm still here, but not for much longer. Been PMSL at that vet answering machine thread! :lol2:

Hiya Shell - did you enjoy yourself today?


----------



## Shell195

I think Im first back home, poor Tom didnt get there until late due to the trains. Nobody got a look in with Dice as Steve confiscated her:lol2:

It was very windy but not cold and I think we all enjoyed the day, especially the dogs. My 3 are now sprawled out asleep:flrt:

It appears the squirrels are very rare now as there was a sign up saying to tell the warden if you saw one


----------



## feorag

Glad you enjoyed your day, but sad about the squirrels! Are there any greys in the area, seeing as how they are getting the blame?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Glad you enjoyed your day, but sad about the squirrels! Are there any greys in the area, seeing as how they are getting the blame?


 
I think theyve killed off all the greys:bash: There was also a sign that said the reds were recovering in numbers


----------



## feorag

Well, as it's a reserve, they'll have created a 'buffer zone' around it and any poor grey unfortunate enough to stray into that zone will be killed, no question, but strange that they are saying numbers are up, but no-one can see them.

They are very reclusive little critters though and the best time to see them is early morning when they wake up hungry and then early evening when they wake up hungry :lol2: In the late morning and afternoon they sleep!

Glad the dogs had a good day!

Forgot to mention this morning, when I got up Wee Jeemy was asleep with Angus on the floor of the cage! :flrt: Hamish was in the hammock that he's chewed a hole between the fleece lining and the outer lining :bash: and Dougas was, as always, in the tube where Wee Jeemy has been living with him for the last month. That's why I was delighted to get up this morning and find Wee Jeemy downstairs with Angus.

Also last night when I went to give Hamish his medicine (cos he started with the wheezing a week ago :bash he and Angus where on the floor sleeping in the corner and Wee Jeemy was in the big basketweave tube on the floor all on his own! Bless! :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Glad you had a good day Shell! We will have to hear what it was like for the others as they start appearing.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Not true. Martin hs said I can have anything I like, even if he hates the animal as long as we have the ability to give it everything it needs. :0


Can I borrow him for a few days! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin how is Clio this morning? And has Zander settled down now that he's getting used to the idea of seeing his sister with a bucket on her head! No wonder he was frightened of her, they're horrendous things both to wear or to see your best friend walking towards you wearing! :lol2:


Hey Eileen. Clio has been silly today, as when I woke up I found her with one of her front legs beside her head, through the buster collar! :lol2: She seems to be happier with it today, & isn't trying to get it off that much. Zander is still being moany & yowly with her, but does seem to be letting her a bit closer to him than he did yesterday. Bloody cats! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Can I borrow him for a few days! :whistling2:


What are you going to do to him? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> What are you going to do to him? :lol2:


Well we can 'wife swap' & while you have Clark, I will get Martin to let me have Ferrets, Meerkats, a Sphynx cat, a Military Macaw, .......... hehe


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Well we can 'wife swap' & while you have Clark, I will get Martin to let me have Ferrets, Meerkats, a Sphynx cat, a Military Macaw, .......... hehe


.. And what will Clark do for me? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> .. And what will Clark do for me? :whistling2:


What do you want him to do for you? :whistling2:

He's a great cook so he could make you some nice meals?


----------



## Cillah

zoo-man said:


> what do you want him to do for you? :whistling2:
> 
> He's a great cook so he could make you some nice meals?


deal.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> deal.


Hehehehe!


----------



## ditta

im home with kfc:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> im home with kfc:2thumb:


Bad Ditta!!! KFC is just manky old battery chickens fried!!! :bash:

Our local KFC has had a big contravesry on its hands as its recently become a halal store, so it only sells halal slaughtered chicken & does not sell pork produce.


----------



## Cillah

I had KFC last night. It's so yummy!


----------



## Shell195

Ive just woken up:blush:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ive just woken up:blush:


I could soooooooo do with a nap.


----------



## ditta

im going for hot bath then bed for me and baby dice, im sure cat will be along after gym to bore you with photos of today


had a smashing day:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> im going for hot bath then bed for me and baby dice, im sure cat will be along after gym to bore you with photos of today
> 
> 
> had a smashing day:flrt::flrt:


Can't wait to see the pics of what I missed. Still feeling rough!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Eileen. Clio has been silly today, as when I woke up I found her with one of her front legs beside her head, through the buster collar! :lol2: She seems to be happier with it today, & isn't trying to get it off that much. Zander is still being moany & yowly with her, but does seem to be letting her a bit closer to him than he did yesterday. Bloody cats! :lol2:


Glad to hear Zander is settling down - cats can be so silly at times when something isn't normal.

I've seen one of our cats walk in a room and leap feet in the air cos there's a plastic bag in the middle of the floor!!! I mean - a plastic bag! :bash: It's just not normally there, so it's terrifying! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Glad to hear Zander is settling down - cats can be so silly at times when something isn't normal.
> 
> *I've seen one of our cats walk in a room and leap feet in the air cos there's a plastic bag in the middle of the floor!!! I mean - a plastic bag! :bash: It's just not normally there, so it's terrifying*! :roll:


 

Mine would just pee on it or try and eat it:lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's what the ones who aren't frightened by it do! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> im going for hot bath then bed for me and baby dice, im sure cat will be along after gym to bore you with photos of today
> 
> 
> had a smashing day:flrt::flrt:


thats what i did today , had a right nice hot bath ^^


----------



## Cillah

Baths bore me. Martin tries to make them for me and after five minutes I get out as it's just boring and lonely. I've never understood how they can be relaxing. In Abu Dhabi I had my own bathroom with big TV and surround sound but I would always get out to watch TV on the bed. Haha.


----------



## tomwilson

i'm back now :lol2:

i lost my phone at formby so will have to buy a new one


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm back now :lol2:
> 
> i lost my phone at formby so will have to buy a new one


How did you manage that? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> How did you manage that? :gasp:


 i don't know i checked my pokets just before we left and it was gone so it must hav fallen out some where but i've no idea when and i thought it was in my zipped up pocket :blush:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i don't know i checked my pokets just before we left and it was gone so it must hav fallen out some where but i've no idea when and i thought it was in my zipped up pocket :blush:


What kind of phone was it??


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> What kind of phone was it??


 just an old nokkia


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> just an old nokkia


 
Welcome home Tom:lol2:

Have you asked Jen if its in her car as she gave you a lift from the beach to the squirrels


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Welcome home Tom:lol2:
> 
> Have you asked Jen if its in her car as she gave you a lift from the beach to the squirrels


No she just took me.. :whistling2:


JEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNN I LOVE CORNETTO MCFLURRIES


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> No she just took me.. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> JEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNN I LOVE CORNETTO MCFLURRIES


 

Then he can ask Cat n ditta:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Then he can ask Cat n ditta:lol2:


There was nothing in the back other than a coat and Dice because I was there too. :lol2:

I could have overlooked it though!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> There was nothing in the back other than a coat and Dice because I was there too. :lol2:
> 
> I could have overlooked it though!


 

Smart ar$e:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Smart ar$e:lol2:


I think I am going to the open day. : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I think I am going to the open day. : victory:


 
You will have a good day and be able to see the animals in our sanctuary as well as all the animal displays etc:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> You will have a good day and be able to see the animals in our sanctuary as well as all the animal displays etc:2thumb:


That's exciting !

What animals are there? :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

well i was about to say im just back from the gym but that was over an hour ago cos i lost connection:bash:

mali wont come in again, just chased him, managed to get hold of his back end but he wriggled free, so now no sign of him, im scared ive scared him off YET AGAIN! if he comes back im gunna have to decide what to do with him, cos i cant cope with this all the time


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well i was about to say im just back from the gym but that was over an hour ago cos i lost connection:bash:
> 
> mali wont come in again, just chased him, managed to get hold of his back end but he wriggled free, so now no sign of him, im scared ive scared him off YET AGAIN! if he comes back im gunna have to decide what to do with him, cos i cant cope with this all the time


 
Leave him to come in on his own then he may stop seeing you as a threat and start to come in normally


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Leave him to come in on his own then he may stop seeing you as a threat and start to come in normally


 
i know, i wish i hadnt done it now, but Dits has gone to bed, i cant get him in on my own so wanted to get him in before she had gone to sleep so she could help

you think ill have scared him again? i dont think he will go that far, but he doesnt seem to be comin in when hes hungry. i cant cope with this shell, something is goin to have to be done when he comes home


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know, i wish i hadnt done it now, but Dits has gone to bed, i cant get him in on my own so wanted to get him in before she had gone to sleep so she could help
> 
> you think ill have scared him again? i dont think he will go that far, but he doesnt seem to be comin in when hes hungry. i cant cope with this shell, something is goin to have to be done when he comes home


 



Stop stressing its not good for you or him. Just ignore him and he will come in. When cats are first allowed out its natural that they wander off as its so exciting for them. Change the way you think about him going out and the stress will stop on both sides then he will start getting into a routine.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Stop stressing its not good for you or him. Just ignore him and he will come in. When cats are first allowed out its natural that they wander off as its so exciting for them. Change the way you think about him going out and the stress will stop on both sides then he will start getting into a routine.


 
i just cant help it though 

do you think i will have scared him totally now? i hope not


----------



## tomwilson

i'm knackered after all those trains


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i just cant help it though
> 
> do you think i will have scared him totally now? i hope not


 

No, he will forgive you, they always do:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm knackered after all those trains


 
I bet you are, what time did you leave Formby and what time did you get home?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> No, he will forgive you, they always do:2thumb:


 
just worried cos cats just arnt that loyal. the neighbour 3 doors down now has just got me and asked if its my cat cos hes been sat on her knee! he obviously isnt my cat anymore! he can stay out now, if hes gunna be so disloyal he can find his own food!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I bet you are, what time did you leave Formby and what time did you get home?


 we left about half 5. think we where home about falf 7, 8 o'clock


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> we left about half 5. think we where home about falf 7, 8 o'clock


 
Thats a lot of travelling time:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just worried cos cats just arnt that loyal. the neighbour 3 doors down now has just got me and asked if its my cat cos hes been sat on her knee! he obviously isnt my cat anymore! he can stay out now, if hes gunna be so disloyal he can find his own food!


 
I do wonder if someone is feeding him which is why hes acting like he is


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Thats a lot of travelling time:gasp:


 have to count in the hlaf hour + walk up the road to the train station due to pauls little legs and the fact that he is usually driven every where by his mother which isn't healthy imo


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx




----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Mine would just pee on it or try and eat it:lol2:





feorag said:


> That's what the ones who aren't frightened by it do! :bash:





ami_j said:


> thats what i did today , had a right nice hot bath ^^


:lol2: For a minute I thought you meant you peed on plastic bags if you saw them lying on the floor in the living room!!! :lol2:



tomwilson said:


> i lost my phone at formby so will have to buy a new one


Oh No Tom! That's a shame!

Glad you all enjoyed yourselves though!



Shell195 said:


> Leave him to come in on his own then he may stop seeing you as a threat and start to come in normally


I'm afraid that's about it Cat. You need to try and stop stressing yourself, which is probably stressing him and just let him get on with it.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs217.snc4/39202_10150233176000077_836100076_14109307_6399614_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: For a minute I thought you meant you peed on plastic bags if you saw them lying on the floor in the living room!!! :lol2:
> 
> Oh No Tom! That's a shame!
> 
> Glad you all enjoyed yourselves though!
> 
> I'm afraid that's about it Cat. You need to try and stop stressing yourself, which is probably stressing him and just let him get on with it.


no thats what i meant 














HAHA:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=14110112&id=836100076&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_comment#


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

grumpy Dit


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: For a minute I thought you meant you peed on plastic bags if you saw them lying on the floor in the living room!!! :lol2:
> 
> Oh No Tom! That's a shame!
> 
> Glad you all enjoyed yourselves though!
> 
> I'm afraid that's about it Cat. You need to try and stop stressing yourself, which is probably stressing him and just let him get on with it.


 i did enjoy my self very much even though i felt a bit left out in not owning a dog


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i did enjoy my self very much even though i felt a bit left out in not owning a dog *or a skunk*


 

I fixed that for you:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I hate that pic of me:bash:

This one makes me laugh, Kye sitting on Lucy:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Hiya, everybody! Finally home for the evening. Gotta have something to eat and then bed. Meh.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I fixed that for you:2thumb:


 lol only steve got to have a skunk think cat and ditta where envious lol. i did get to walk your carla? for a bit but she kept crying to be with you


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *waves* Hiya, everybody! Finally home for the evening. Gotta have something to eat and then bed. Meh.


 evening


----------



## Amalthea

Right back atcha 

We're going to the Haigh Show thingy-ma-jig on Sunday..... Anybody else planning on going?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Right back atcha
> 
> We're going to the Haigh Show thingy-ma-jig on Sunday..... Anybody else planning on going?


 whats that. i'm just messing about on photo bucket and found thios one from the snow in january


----------



## feorag

Great photos of you all, but Shell you are sooooooooo rude!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> lol only steve got to have a skunk think cat and ditta where envious lol. i did get to walk your carla? for a bit but she kept crying to be with you


 

Karla cries like that normally when shes out so dont think its you. Steve always steal the skunks as he would love his own but I wont let him as Im mean:lol2:


Hi Jen *waves back


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say Aw, bless Karla with her frisbee!!!

She might have liked Skye if I'd been able to come - *NOT!!! :lol2:*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Great photos of you all, but Shell you are sooooooooo rude!!! :lol2:
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs147.ash2/40707_10150233175320077_836100076_14109257_8306885_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
And soooooo old:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> And soooooo old:lol2:


Oh no, you're not!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Forgot to say Aw, bless Karla with her frisbee!!!
> 
> She might have liked Skye if I'd been able to come - *NOT!!! :lol2:*


 i'd imagine sky would tower over her, she's lovely but has to be the most short in the shoulder gsd i've seen


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

apparently i was inappropriatly dressed for the beach today :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'd imagine sky would tower over her, she's lovely but has to be the most short in the shoulder gsd i've seen


 
She is actually the correct size for a GSD bitch(KC show standard) and comes from good working lines but shes to short in the back so is a show reject:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> She is actually the correct size for a GSD bitch(KC show standard) and comes from good working lines but shes to short in the back so is a show reject:lol2:


 aww shes lovely i've not been around a registered ped gsd since i was very young though my aunty had one from the police that failed the tests, she was that stations cook so took her home when no one wanted her,

one of my friends has always had gsd bitches but the parents of his where never registered exept for one before i knew him and all of those where giants


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

"this sands a bit warm under my butt"


"you're not the only one who can lift their tail you know!"


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> aww shes lovely i've not been around a registered ped gsd since i was very young though my aunty had one from the police that failed the tests, she was that stations cook so took her home when no one wanted her,
> 
> one of my friends has always had gsd bitches but the parents of his where never registered exept for one before i knew him and all of those where giants


 
My friend breeds and shows them Avinja's German Shepherds


----------



## tomwilson

pictures, i didn't take many








































ben 10


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> pictures, i didn't take many
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> ben 10
> image
> image
> image


 
Awww Paul is sooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> apparently i was inappropriatly dressed for the beach today :whistling2:


 
A little bit :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs138.ash2/40242_10150233200475077_836100076_14110138_4405965_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> "this sands a bit warm under my butt"
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs278.snc4/40242_10150233200465077_836100076_14110136_3525617_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> "you're not the only one who can lift their tail you know!"


 
:lol2: Lucy looks like nobody owns her


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Awww Paul is sooooo cute:flrt:


:lol2: looks can be deceiving, i do love the little horror though


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> She is actually the correct size for a GSD bitch(KC show standard) and comes from good working lines but shes to short in the back so is a show reject:lol2:


Most people think GSDs are bigger than they actually should be. 

:gasp: Cat I thought you had your nips out when I first saw this photo! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I am off to bed, methinks.... *sleepy*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

night guys, mali still not back, so off to sleep on the couch i go, with only a shitty itchy crocheted <sp> blanket to cover me :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

few more AVERT THYNE EYES.











i'll make it up to you though DICE :flrt:








oh and i saw these on way home


----------



## feorag

I tell you what it is Cat a cat that won't come home wouldn't keep me out of my bed!

I'm off to bed myself now - did you see my post just above yours?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> night guys, mali still not back, so off to sleep on the couch i go, with only a shitty itchy crocheted <sp> blanket to cover me :bash:


 
Sod that, go and get in bed as sometimes sleep is more important than pride


----------



## Shell195

Night the people who are off to bed.

Tom we forgot our camera and I think Sophie only took pics before everyone arrived:devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Night the people who are off to bed.
> 
> Tom we forgot our camera and I think Sophie only took pics before everyone arrived:devil:


 can save any of mine if you want though there is only a few of us rfuk folk


----------



## Amalthea

Will upload our pics tomorrow  Tired now. Bed.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sod that, go and get in bed as sometimes sleep is more important than pride


Too bloody right!

Now i really am off to bed - car booting tomorrow!!


Goodnight!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Will upload our pics tomorrow  Tired now. Bed.


 night jen and anyone else who has gone


----------



## Shell195

Did you enjoy the day Tom, its a shame the trains messed you about as you missed out on a at least a couple of hours


----------



## Shell195

Where is Jaimie these days/nights?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Did you enjoy the day Tom, its a shame the trains messed you about as you missed out on a at least a couple of hours


yeah it was great, if a little short, we'll have to do it again sometime. we wen't an found the picnic area to finnish off what we didn't eat on the train and had a little kick about


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Where is Jaimie these days/nights?


 i thinki she's still about but doesn't post too much, bit like me on the night chat i think just stoped posting on there when it went quiet for a few weeks


----------



## Shell195

Im off to check the chin in a bit then Im off to bed, speak soon
Night x


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im off to check the chin in a bit then Im off to bed, speak soon
> Night x


 night night


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Where is Jaimie these days/nights?


 She's on MSN more now. All the cool kids do it : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> She's on MSN more now. All the cool kids do it : victory:


 jake has stolen you all :lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> jake has stolen you all :lol2:


 :lol2: He has.


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> :lol2: He has.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> image


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 i'll get you


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great pics from today guys! Wish I could have made it! Ditta having a ciggie on the beach - trust you Dit! hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Great pics from today guys! Wish I could have made it! Ditta having a ciggie on the beach - trust you Dit! hehe


:lol2:
how you feeling col?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> how you feeling col?


Still rough hun. I have discovered a new shade of green from my nose! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Still rough hun. I have discovered a new shade of green from my nose! :gasp:


oh ew
im wanting to dye bits of my hair green this puts me off a bit lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh ew
> im wanting to dye bits of my hair green this puts me off a bit lol


I wish I had enough hair to dye! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I wish I had enough hair to dye! :lol2:


could always paint pretty pics on your head


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> could always paint pretty pics on your head


Or maybe I sould just dye my eyebrows?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Or maybe I sould just dye my eyebrows?


bright pink?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> bright pink?


Bleach blonde possibly?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Bleach blonde possibly?


that could work...what about blue?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> that could work...what about blue?


Mmm, Im not really a blue person. Green possibly, or orange.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, Im not really a blue person. Green possibly, or orange.


green AND orange


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> green AND orange


Green & orange striped eyebrows? Mmm......


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Green & orange striped eyebrows? Mmm......


YES striped


----------



## ami_j

like this...i like it alot


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image
> like this...i like it alot


OMG, I look like one of those little troll/drawf things off the Narnia films! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG, I look like one of those little troll/drawf things off the Narnia films! :gasp: :lol2:


you look awesome 
its like youve stuck peas and carrots to your face :rotfl:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you look awesome
> its like youve stuck peas and carrots to your face :rotfl:


A normal mealtime then! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> A normal mealtime then! :lol2:


:lol2: oh you are funny


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2: oh you are funny


I try! Its all I've got! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I try! Its all I've got! :gasp:


what peas and carrots?:lol2:


----------



## Alex

Give Colin one of those twiddly moustaches.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Give Colin one of those twiddly moustaches.


HAHA ok


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> what peas and carrots?:lol2:


No, my humour! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

couldnt resist :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> No, my humour! :mf_dribble:


aww you have morethan that  lovely col


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> couldnt resist :lol2:
> image


 :lol2:


Ya rly!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> couldnt resist :lol2:
> image


Oooo, I quite suit the Monopoly Guy look eh? hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aww you have morethan that  lovely col


Aww, thanks Jaime! I do have a good singing voice too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, I quite suit the Monopoly Guy look eh? hehe


lol you do


----------



## Zoo-Man

Right, off to bed for me I think. Goodnight you two x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Right, off to bed for me I think. Goodnight you two x


night col :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Night Colin


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .


----------



## tomwilson

morning


----------



## Amalthea

Morning


----------



## tomwilson

what are you up to today


----------



## Cillah

Just talked to mum and dad on the phone for like 30 minutes and now to the doctors coz Martins bringing up blood.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Just talked to mum and dad on the phone for like 30 minutes and now to the doctors coz Martins bringing up blood.


 

Good luck at the doctors, now is the time to insist that he is sorted as nobody can be expected to live like this.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Just talked to mum and dad on the phone for like 30 minutes and now to the doctors coz Martins bringing up blood.


 poor fella finger crossed they sort it out this time


----------



## Cillah

He knows that so I hope he demands it. He hasn't stopped vomiting and it's worrying :/.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> He knows that so I hope he demands it. He hasn't stopped vomiting and it's worrying :/.


 

Fingers crossed he gets sorted this time


----------



## Amalthea

Everything crossed for Martin! This needs to be sorted and if the doctor he's seeing refuses to help, go to the hospital.

Am working this afternoon, so I've gotta get the motivation up to hop in the shower and get dressed *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Everything crossed for Martin! This needs to be sorted and if the doctor he's seeing refuses to help, go to the hospital.
> 
> Am working this afternoon, so I've gotta get the motivation up to hop in the shower and get dressed *lol*


 i'm off for a week, but i have no money  and no phone now either


----------



## Shell195

Karla is very stiff this morning and is limping on her front right leg, Ive given her some Metacam but if she doesnt improve she will be off to the vets as its quite painful for her. I think its just all the exercise she had yesterday as shes usually quite a lazy girl.


----------



## Amalthea

What happened to your phone, Tom?

Diesel's a bit stiff, but he's always knackered the day after the beach. Still bouncing around, just not with his usual spring *lol* Hope Karla improves asap.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> What happened to your phone, Tom?
> 
> Diesel's a bit stiff, but he's always knackered the day after the beach. Still bouncing around, just not with his usual spring *lol* Hope Karla improves asap.


 i lost it in forby at some point but i don't know where or when


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe get ahold of the Formby officials and see if somebody handed it in?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Maybe get ahold of the Formby officials and see if somebody handed it in?


 thats the plan, just to get the numbers back though dianas getting me a new one on friday since that one was very old and she accidentaly put the one i got for christmass in the washing machine


----------



## Amalthea

Whoops!

I just got a call from work saying the auditor is in, so I have to be perfect in uniform... That means no tank tops or anything other color but black. SOOOO.... Off to find my black tee. Nowhere to be seen. So guess who's got long sleeves on! >.< I'm gonna try to get a tee when I get into Bolton, cuz I am already too hot and it's stupidly stuffy in that shop!


----------



## Cillah

I am just waiting for Martin to come out of the doctors room.

Got myself a new patient check up appointment. With a health care assistant. Can they prescribe you things?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I am just waiting for Martin to come out of the doctors room.
> 
> Got myself a new patient check up appointment. With a health care assistant. Can they prescribe you things?


 


I dont actually know Cilla, maybe ask the recptionist.
How did Martin get on?


----------



## ditta

morning.......i not just up i been catching up.........honestly:whistling2:

malli is back home, safe, sound and hungry, he came to me to be brought in, cos im calm and unstressed, i dont blame cat for stressing about him cos hes male and stupid but it just stresses him even more. but anyway hes in now scoffing down his late brekkie.

i slept like a log last night and like karla and diesel im a bit stiff too:lol2:

baby dice is still in bed:whistling2:

we go to open day cillah so aslong as you dont mind sharing the car with 2 skunks instead of one you and martin are welcome to come with us:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> morning.......i not just up i been catching up.........honestly:whistling2:
> 
> malli is back home, safe, sound and hungry, he came to me to be brought in, cos im calm and unstressed, i dont blame cat for stressing about him cos hes male and stupid but it just stresses him even more. but anyway hes in now scoffing down his late brekkie.
> 
> i slept like a log last night and like karla and diesel im a bit stiff too:lol2:
> 
> baby dice is still in bed:whistling2:
> 
> we go to open day cillah so aslong as you dont mind sharing the car with 2 skunks instead of one you and martin are welcome to come with us:lol2:


 

Karla is a lot better now so I dont think the vet is needed. Steve never shut up about Dice last night he really is a huge skunk lover:flrt:

Ive been cuddling a baby raccoon this morning, he was so cute and tiny:flrt:
Ive bee


----------



## Cillah

They said he probably had a stomach ulcer and gave him some really strong tablets to hopefully stop it and if they don't.. He goes to the hospital.

That'd be great Ditta . Hopefully Martin isn't working! Don't worry about the skunks though as Martin loves them and wants one . He was too scared to hold Dice at Jens :0


----------



## Shell195

a few years ago Steve had similar symptoms to Martin and they made an Appointment at the hospital for him to have a camera put inside him. He did have an ulcer and they cured it with tablets
Manuka honey is meant to cure stomach ulcers so maybe buy some and see if it helps

Look here Leaflet


----------



## Cillah

Thanks Shell! I will look into that .


----------



## tomwilson

hope they sort it out this time cilla, poor martin, guy never seems well

shell dianas a skunk fan now, i said i'd rather have a ferret because i've always wanted one and she said 'why? is it one or the other?' and i said 'no, only if it was, one or the other,' think she was very taken by baby dice


----------



## ditta

babydice seems to win everyone over:flrt::flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> babydice seems to win everyone over:flrt::flrt:


 she's very cute even when she had here little tantrum after you stole her from her daddy steve:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Tom, Martin wants a skunk as well. Not anytime soon. The biggest pet we are getting is a dog late next year. We are just looking to if he can come to Aus on holiday with us. Getting a Dane. Hopefully we will still have meet ups then so Duke can come. We should have a car by the end of the year too!

I just cooked scrambled eggs for everyone and took some photos of the baby girls. If anyone wants to see rattys I will upload them when I am on the laptop .


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Karla is a lot better now so I dont think the vet is needed. Steve never shut up about Dice last night he really is a huge skunk lover:flrt:
> 
> Ive been cuddling a baby raccoon this morning, he was so cute and tiny:flrt:
> Ive bee


 ooooooooo shell who's racoon was it


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Tom, Martin wants a skunk as well. Not anytime soon. The biggest pet we are getting is a dog late next year. We are just looking to if he can come to Aus on holiday with us. Getting a Dane. Hopefully we will still have meet ups then so Duke can come. We should have a car by the end of the year too!
> 
> I just cooked scrambled eggs for everyone and took some photos of the baby girls. If anyone wants to see rattys I will upload them when I am on the laptop .


 mmmmmmmmmm photos of animals nah your ok why would we be intrested in them




















:Na_Na_Na_Na: ofcourse we're interested silly

i still plan on getting a dog but think it is a VERY VERY long term plan i want a (yes i shall say it again) husky if its a boy he'll be called boreas (bo for short) and a girl then kiohne (said key own)


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> she's very cute even when she had here little tantrum after you stole her from her daddy steve:lol2:


 
I think daddy steve nearly had a tantrum too:lol2:



Cillah said:


> Tom, Martin wants a skunk as well. Not anytime soon. The biggest pet we are getting is a dog late next year. We are just looking to if he can come to Aus on holiday with us. Getting a Dane. Hopefully we will still have meet ups then so Duke can come. We should have a car by the end of the year too!
> 
> I just cooked scrambled eggs for everyone and took some photos of the baby girls. If anyone wants to see rattys I will upload them when I am on the laptop .


 
Of course we want to see photos:flrt:



tomwilson said:


> ooooooooo shell who's racoon was it


 
Here My new baby raccoon  (







1 2 3)


----------



## ditta

baby dice always seems to take her moods out on me!!!!!!! :lol2:
good job i loves her and dont feel faint at the sight of blood:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> baby dice always seems to take her moods out on me!!!!!!! :lol2:


 

A typical teenage daughter, they hurt the ones they love the most:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I think daddy steve nearly had a tantrum too:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we want to see photos:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here My new baby raccoon  (image 1 2 3)


 aww she's cute, don't know why i always imagined fanta pants to live miles away down south:?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> aww she's cute, don't know why i always imagined fanta pants to live miles away down south:?


 

Nope she lives just up the road from me:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Nope she lives just up the road from me:lol2:


 i also thought eileen lived down south, and though imagined jen to be really tall, and ditta to be about 20 till i saw the picture of her eating her dinner in the bath, oh and collin to have hair


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> A typical teenage daughter, they hurt the ones they love the most:whistling2:


 
very true shell, im now gonna have a tantrum from spaggy now too, cats just brought paste home for spaggy that has to be given in mouth 3 times daily.......he already has 2 tablets a day, oh my my kids bloody hate me at times:lol2:


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> i also thought eileen lived down south, and though imagined jen to be really tall, and ditta to be about 20 till i saw the picture of her eating her dinner in the bath, oh and collin to have hair


 
i am about 20:whistling2:what makes you think im not, do i look wrinkled in the bath, oh its just cos i had been in there ages.........not elderly wrinkles honest im 20 something:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> very true shell, im now gonna have a tantrum from spaggy now too, cats just brought paste home for spaggy that has to be given in mouth 3 times daily.......he already has 2 tablets a day, oh my my kids bloody hate me at times:lol2:


 
What paste ? Smear it on the roof of his mouth as he has to swallow it then.
Kids, who would have them:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> What paste ? Smear it on the roof of his mouth as he has to swallow it then.
> Kids, who would have them:lol2:


 
pro-kolin+ for his bowels, he is still soft:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> i am about 20:whistling2:what makes you think im not, do i look wrinkled in the bath, oh its just cos i had been in there ages.........not elderly wrinkles honest im 20 something:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


 thats me


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> thats me


 
:lol2: Tom what did you expect me to look like or shouldnt I ask:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> pro-kolin+ for his bowels, he is still soft:gasp:


 
Nice:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Tom what did you expect me to look like or shouldnt I ask:whistling2:


 can't say i had a mental picture but it was very generic (if you know what i mean) could have been like a next door niehbour or one of my mums freinds sort of thing, hard to describe


----------



## Cillah

Colin assumed I was like a middle aged woman :0.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Colin assumed I was like a middle aged woman :0.


 :roll2: i remember that


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Colin assumed I was like a middle aged woman :0.


 
no thats me :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> no thats me :lol2:


Awwh, Ditta you're fine .


----------



## tomwilson

actualy what about me did anyone wonder what looked like


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> can't say i had a mental picture but it was very generic (if you know what i mean) could have been like a next door niehbour or one of my mums freinds sort of thing, hard to describe


 
Dont let Jake hear you say that:gasp::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Dont let Jake hear you say that:gasp::lol2:


 which bit and why?:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

see how dice shared OUR bed with MY girlfriend, but I didnt!!!! hmph! i think she would have cared more if Dice was on the couch instead of me!! :bash:

and just for the record, colin was right, Ditta IS a middle aged woman!

not that i love her any less for being old :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> see how dice shared OUR bed with MY girlfriend, but I didnt!!!! hmph! i think she would have cared more if Dice was on the couch instead of me!! :bash:
> 
> and just for the record, colin was right, Ditta IS a middle aged woman!
> 
> not that i love her any less for being old :flrt:


 i wonder why i have mental pictures of flying pots and pans in your house :hmm:


----------



## feorag

Evening all - so busy this morning didn't have time to get on the computer at all, so loadsa pages to read! :roll:

Cilla I thought Martin was back at the docs yesterday? To be honest if it was Barry doing that I'd be worried sh*tless that they couldn't find out what was wrong, cos rest assured, something is wrong.

Bloody hell Cilla, I'm not a doctor and I could have told you that! :bash:

He should be insisting on a referral to the hospital to have a camera down his stomach so they can look and see what's going on in there, then they can treat him with the right anti-biotic. Like Shell's Steve, my son Iain had it done a few months ago and they gave him the anti-biotic for the bacteria that causes ulcers and he's much better now, but he was never vomiting as much as Martin and he never vomited blood, so your doctor needs to get his finger out imao!!! :bash:


Cillah said:


> Tom, Martin wants a skunk as well. Not anytime soon. The biggest pet we are getting is a dog late next year. We are just looking to if he can come to Aus on holiday with us. Getting a Dane. .


Bloody Hell Cilla it'll cost you a fortune to fly a Great Dane out to Aussie.


tomwilson said:


> i also thought eileen lived down south, and though imagined jen to be really tall, and ditta to be about 20 till i saw the picture of her eating her dinner in the bath, oh and collin to have hair


:roll2: PMSL - well you got all of that wrong didn't you! :lol2:


tomwilson said:


> can't say i had a mental picture but it was very generic


Did you not mean Geriatric??? :whistling2:

Yey!!!!! :2thumb: I've finally caught up! 

Now I have to go and empty my car of all the car boot stuff! :sad:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> i wonder why i have mental pictures of flying pots and pans in your house :hmm:


 
no chance, she'd actually have to go in the kitchen for that!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Evening all - so busy this morning didn't have time to get on the computer at all, so loadsa pages to read! :roll:
> 
> Cilla I thought Martin was back at the docs yesterday? To be honest if it was Barry doing that I'd be worried sh*tless that they couldn't find out what was wrong, cos rest assured, something is wrong.
> 
> Bloody hell Cilla, I'm not a doctor and I could have told you that! :bash:
> 
> He should be insisting on a referral to the hospital to have a camera down his stomach so they can look and see what's going on in there, then they can treat him with the right anti-biotic. Like Shell's Steve, my son Iain had it done a few months ago and they gave him the anti-biotic for the bacteria that causes ulcers and he's much better now, but he was never vomiting as much as Martin and he never vomited blood, so your doctor needs to get his finger out imao!!! :bash:
> Bloody Hell Cilla it'll cost you a fortune to fly a Great Dane out to Aussie.
> :roll2: PMSL - well you got all of that wrong didn't you! :lol2:
> Did you not mean Geriatric??? :whistling2:
> 
> Yey!!!!! :2thumb: I've finally caught up!
> 
> Now I have to go and empty my car of all the car boot stuff! :sad:


very sure i meant generic, think my mums older i'd wouldn't have many days left in this world if i said that to her :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cillah

Yeah well hopefully these tablets help. I tell him all of the time that he needs to be more stern with them as he needs to be fixed but I can't do it for him. I think he's on the right track now..

It would but I would hate to kennel him. I guess I will think about it when the time comes. Like two years away!


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> actualy what about me did anyone wonder what looked like


 

I knew what you looked like as you put photos up:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I knew what you looked like as you put photos up:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 noly the other week though:blush:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> very sure i meant generic, think my mums older i'd wouldn't have many days left in this world if i said that to her :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

Ive just looked up the word generic:bash::bash::bash:

*Generic* is something that is general, common, or inclusive rather than specific, unique, or selective.



That means you thought I would look common:bash:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> noly the other week though:blush:


 
Nope you put some on earlier than that.
I HATE having my photo taken:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Nope you put some on earlier than that.
> I HATE having my photo taken:bash:


 me to, although some times it depends when, or who's taking it i hate it when dianas sister takes photos of me and when some of my family do it


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just looked up the word generic:bash::bash::bash:
> 
> *Generic* is something that is general, common, or inclusive rather than specific, unique, or selective.
> 
> 
> 
> That means you thought I would look common:bash:


Oops!

I really think he did mean geriatric though, Shell! :halo:


----------



## tomwilson

pauls trying to talk to me about what hes making with his lego and it sounds like another language


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive just looked up the word generic:bash::bash::bash:
> 
> *Generic* is something that is general, common, or inclusive rather than specific, unique, or selective.
> 
> 
> 
> That means you thought I would look common:bash:


i preffer normal:blush: the mental image was generic because i thought you would look normal


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> i also thought eileen lived down south, and though imagined jen to be really tall, and ditta to be about 20 till i saw the picture of her eating her dinner in the bath, oh and collin to have hair


Nope... I'm a short shite! :2thumb:



Cillah said:


> Colin assumed I was like a middle aged woman :0.


:lol2:



tomwilson said:


> actualy what about me did anyone wonder what looked like


We've seen pics of you, doofus :lol2:



Cillah said:


> Yeah well hopefully these tablets help. I tell him all of the time that he needs to be more stern with them as he needs to be fixed but I can't do it for him. I think he's on the right track now..
> 
> *It would but I would hate to kennel him. I guess I will think about it when the time comes. Like two years away*!


If it were Gary having these symptoms, you'd better believe I would be the one telling the doctors that something needs to be done NOW. Just go in with him next time he's at the doctors. If you don't like what's being said, speak up. Although, I think you and Martin are both rather quiet, but being in there and getting pissed off that nothing is gettin done will make you extra protective of him :whistling2:

*I'LL BABYSIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flrt: *Just gotta start introducing him to our cats and Diesel from an early age and I'll be your dane sitter anytime!!!! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Nope... I'm a short shite! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen pics of you, doofus :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were Gary having these symptoms, you'd better believe I would be the one telling the doctors that something needs to be done NOW. Just go in with him next time he's at the doctors. If you don't like what's being said, speak up. Although, I think you and Martin are both rather quiet, but being in there and getting pissed off that nothing is gettin done will make you extra protective of him :whistling2:
> 
> *I'LL BABYSIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flrt: *Just gotta start introducing him to our cats and Diesel from an early age and I'll be your dane sitter anytime!!!! :flrt:


but you wont give it back jen :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> We've seen pics of you, doofus :lol2:


 how long did i put these photos up :?


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> but you wont give it back jen :lol2:


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!



tomwilson said:


> how long did i put these photos up :?


 
Erm... A couple weeks ago? Dunno.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm... A couple weeks ago? Dunno.


lol sorry :lol2:

tom you put pics up way back when cillah got charlie off you so she knew who to look for , and she posted one of herself


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oops!
> 
> I really think he did mean geriatric though, Shell! :halo:


 

Watch it Mrs :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol sorry :lol2:
> 
> tom you put pics up way back when cillah got charlie off you so she knew who to look for , and she posted one of herself


 wasn't that on the rodent chat then again i think everyone bar eileen was on that thread


----------



## Amalthea

I'm not on the rodent chat


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> wasn't that on the rodent chat then again i think everyone bar eileen was on that thread


pretty sure it was on here lol either way you posted pics :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> lol sorry :lol2:


So you should be... HUMPH! :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

tom the reason cat slept on setee was not my doing she was worried about the cat not coming home :lol2:
dont think shes ever slept on the settee out of anger, :lol2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> tom the reason cat slept on setee was not my doing she was worried about the cat not coming home :lol2:
> *dont think shes ever slept on the settee out of anger,* :lol2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


 


:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> tom the reason cat slept on setee was not my doing she was worried about the cat not coming home :lol2:
> dont think shes ever slept on the settee out of anger, :lol2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


 was only joking hun: victory:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> So you should be... HUMPH! :whistling2:


dont worry its fixable..um we just post somemore...yeah no one will ever know :whistling2:
do you want to send me some HP requests ?:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :whistling2:


 has she shell?, you know what my memory is like:lol2:

i know tom, i would love to throw pots and pans but i dont know where they live:lol2::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> has she shell?, you know what my memory is like:lol2:
> 
> i know tom, i would love to throw pots and pans but i dont know where they live:lol2::gasp:


 

I think she has but my memory is worse than yours:lol2: Whats she doing tonight spinning, twirling,jogging, riding her bike or rollerskates or just gone the gym :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

did everyone see colins owl impression :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> did everyone see colins owl impression :lol2:


 
No, where is it?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I think she has but my memory is worse than yours:lol2: Whats she doing tonight spinning, twirling,jogging, riding her bike or rollerskates or just gone the gym :lol2:


shes at the gym doing boot camp????? dont ask me????? i didnt like to ask what boot camp was:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> No, where is it?


:lol2::lol2::lol2:
the original









the impression


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> the original
> image
> 
> the impression
> image


 

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:


we had a look at what he would look like with green and orange stripey eyebrows...just looked like he had peas and carrots stuck to his face so i dont think he will be continuing that idea :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> dont worry its fixable..um we just post somemore...yeah no one will ever know :whistling2:
> do you want to send me some HP requests ?:flrt:


Will do!  Anybody in particular? :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Will do!  Anybody in particular? :2thumb:


um whoever you think is best


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Dont let Jake hear you say that:gasp::lol2:


You called?:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Sending now  I LOVE Sprinles in room 6!


----------



## Amalthea

When Cody (unipeg) grows up, I wanna breed him to Artemis!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i also thought eileen lived down south, and though imagined jen to be really tall, and ditta to be about 20 till i saw the picture of her eating her dinner in the bath, oh *and collin to have hair*


I do have hair - its just not mainly on my head! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Tom what did you expect me to look like or shouldnt I ask:whistling2:


Tom, don't say like Irene from Home & Away! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Colin assumed I was like a middle aged woman :0.


:lol2: Tis true Im afraid!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I do have hair - its just not mainly on my head! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
To much information:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Tom, don't say like Irene from Home & Away! :whistling2:


 
He had better not say that:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> see how dice shared OUR bed with MY girlfriend, but I didnt!!!! hmph! i think she would have cared more if Dice was on the couch instead of me!! :bash:
> 
> and just for the record, *colin was right, Ditta IS a middle aged woman!*
> 
> not that i love her any less for being old :flrt:


Aww, Ditta is a silver fox, well vixen! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> You called?:2thumb:


lol hey jake...my msn crash and now you have gone 


Amalthea said:


> Sending now  I LOVE Sprinles in room 6!





Amalthea said:


> When Cody (unipeg) grows up, I wanna breed him to Artemis!


ooo will go look 
woo yeah feel free what is artemis like


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> we had a look at what he would look like with green and orange stripey eyebrows...just looked like he had peas and carrots stuck to his face so i dont think he will be continuing that idea :lol2:


No, I don't think I will be jaime hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> To much information:whistling2:


Dirty girl! :whip: I meant on my chest! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> No, I don't think I will be jaime hehe


hehe 
i defo think you need a top hat and a monocle


----------



## Zoo-Man

Here's Clio with her buster collar, with Zander close by. She slept next to him on the settee last night.










And Clio trying to get Daddy Clark off the laptop! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hehe
> i defo think you need a top hat and a monocle


"Do not pass Go! Do not collect $200!"


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> "Do not pass Go! Do not collect $200!"


:rotfl:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> wasn't that on the rodent chat then again i think everyone bar eileen was on that thread


I'm definitely not on the rodent chat thread,but I saw those photogtraphs, so I knew what Tom looked like!



Zoo-Man said:


> Here's Clio with her buster collar, with Zander close by. She slept next to him on the settee last night.
> 
> image
> 
> And Clio trying to get Daddy Clark off the laptop! :flrt:
> 
> image


Aw.............. great photos Colin and glad Zander is beginning to forgive her for wearing that collar! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ouch ouch, god damn ouch! rope burn on ma fingers from tug of war! and ive pulled ma groin! oUCHHH!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ohhh looksie, we got in the nicest couple 2010 if anyone fancies votin for us :whistling2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rfuk-hall-fame-2010/561809-nicest-couple-rfuk-hall-fame.html


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ohhh looksie, we got in the nicest couple 2010 if anyone fancies votin for us :whistling2:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rfuk-hall-fame-2010/561809-nicest-couple-rfuk-hall-fame.html


i nominated you both and voted


----------



## ami_j

friendliest? um wut?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...561842-friendliest-member-rfuk-hall-fame.html


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> i nominated you both and voted


 
neaaaaw thanks :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> neaaaaw thanks :2thumb:


 just gave you guys a vote tbh i was gonna vote markB and urban hippy but changed my mind


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> just gave you guys a vote tbh i was gonna vote markB and urban hippy but changed my mind


 
good job too ! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive voted for Cat and ditta and Jaime 

Better the devils you know:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> lol hey jake...my msn crash and now you have gone
> 
> 
> 
> ooo will go look
> woo yeah feel free what is artemis like


Artemis is my ghost unipeg  And FANKOO!!! :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

have you voted jen? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Artemis is my ghost unipeg  And FANKOO!!! :flrt:


 can you free my pet please only need one more


----------



## tomwilson

don't think i was nominated for anything even my beard never made it into best beards


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have you voted jen? :whistling2::lol2:


I voted for you guys, yup


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

neaaaw, you love us :flrt::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive voted for Cat and ditta and Jaime
> 
> Better the devils you know:lol2:


thanks 


Amalthea said:


> Artemis is my ghost unipeg  And FANKOO!!! :flrt:


ooo i see now....wait , does he want a long time gf , to come live with him? :whistling2:
hes bred today btw will be accepting tomorrow


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

we voted jaime too


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we voted jaime too


 me 3:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I voted for my favourite Lesbanians! And for Jaime! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we voted jaime too


thanks guys  and tom , your quote didnt quote for reason. tsk


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> thanks
> 
> ooo i see now....wait , does he want a long time gf , to come live with him? :whistling2:
> hes bred today btw will be accepting tomorrow


He's a she 

Voted for Jaime, too  Doesn't look like I was nominated this year *sigh* :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> He's a she
> 
> Voted for Jaime, too  Doesn't look like I was nominated this year *sigh* :lol2:


oops lol i could of given you a female if he was male 
suprised i was nominated specially for bloody friendly:lol2:
got noms for post whore whistling2 and most opinonated lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> oops lol i could of given you a female if he was male
> suprised i was nominated specially for bloody friendly:lol2:
> got noms for post whore whistling2 and most opinonated lol


 i didn't vote on that one as i wanted to vote for Marina2 but she's not so much opinionatated as just has a big nose she pokes every where regardless of whether she knows what she's talking about or not, so refuse to vote untill they put it in the correct field


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oops lol i could of given you a female if he was male
> *suprised i was nominated specially for bloody friendly*:lol2:
> got noms for post whore whistling2 and most opinonated lol


I know, your normally a right cow! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I know, your normally a right cow! :lol2:


 the randon cat fight thread


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know, your normally a right cow! :lol2:


i know!:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

I am uploading photos right now..


----------



## ami_j

cillah said:


> i am uploading photos right now.. :d


woooo


----------



## Cillah

I luffs them :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> oops lol i could of given you a female if he was male
> suprised i was nominated specially for bloody friendly:lol2:
> got noms for post whore whistling2 and most opinonated lol


Oh well :lol2: She's a girl  Both of my unipegs are female :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I luffs them :flrt:


 aww they look awsome


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I luffs them :flrt:


awwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt:


Amalthea said:


> Oh well :lol2: She's a girl  Both of my unipegs are female :roll:


well you can use mine  cody needs to grow faster


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I luffs them :flrt:


 
Awwww they look really well:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Awwww they look really well:flrt::flrt::flrt:


They still have a long way to go but they are a lot chunkier and full of life compared to when I first saw them .


----------



## Amalthea

They look amazing, Cilla!! Well done!!

*pokes Cody*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> They look amazing, Cilla!! Well done!!
> 
> *pokes Cody*


it makes me laugh when they fly around :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Aw Cilla, they're looking great and I'm sure they've grown! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Silly Harley just jumped out of the window just as the heavens opened so he ran up one of the outside poles came in through the landing window, down the stairs then dived head first inside my dressing gown:lol2: I am now soggy:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Silly Harley just jumped out of the window just as the heavens opened so he ran up one of the outside poles came in through the landing window, down the stairs then dived head first inside my dressing gown:lol2: I am now soggy:bash:


:lol2:Would have loved to see that!

Am heading off to bed  Nighty night, everybody!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> :lol2:Would have loved to see that!
> 
> Am heading off to bed  Nighty night, everybody!! :flrt:


 
It *was *quite funny :lol2:
Night Jen


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> :lol2:Would have loved to see that!
> 
> Am heading off to bed  Nighty night, everybody!! :flrt:


 night night


----------



## Cillah

Nini Jen


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> It *was *quite funny :lol2:
> Night Jen


 i'm not talking to george the kitten right now he knocked off one of the hamsters and the cage burst open luckily they where both too stund to run so i could grab the hamster and throw the cat in the hall


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm not talking to george the kitten right now he knocked off one of the hamsters and the cage burst open luckily they where both too stund to run so i could grab the hamster and throw the cat in the hall


Gosh are they ohkay??


----------



## ami_j

hehe oh dear shell

night jen


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Gosh are they ohkay??


 yeah was only the one boy he's happily back in his newly reconstructed cage and george is banished from the living room as i can't stand to look at him atm


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> yeah was only the one boy he's happily back in his newly reconstructed cage and george is banished from the living room as i can't stand to look at him atm


Glad he's ohkay :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Me = Awesomely stupid.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Me = Awesomely stupid.


 one has to agree


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm not talking to george the kitten right now he knocked off one of the hamsters and the cage burst open luckily they where both too stund to run so i could grab the hamster and throw the cat in the hall


 

Blu tack will stop it happening again


----------



## Cillah

I am listening to Aussie music. I've missed itttt ;D


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> one has to agree


Yes we do:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I am listening to Aussie music. I've missed itttt ;D


A friend of mine in Oz sent me a CD of a guy called John Williams. Its soo funny!!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Blu tack will stop it happening again


Blu tack applied to the cats feet you mean? :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> A friend of mine in Oz sent me a CD of a guy called John Williams. Its soo funny!!! :lol2:


I donno who that is, haha. :lol2:


Tom I had a dream that will make you feel better about yours the other week. :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Blu tack will stop it happening again


 i wish it would hun, but i have only the living room here and i have some cages staked upon other cages due to the lack of space will have more room when we get to dianas parents, think i will bring that cage up to our room though since it is a little less stable than the others


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I donno who that is, haha. :lol2:
> 
> 
> Tom I had a dream that will make you feel better about yours the other week. :blush:


 ooooooooooooo go on


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am listening to Aussie music. I've missed itttt ;D


 i love it when i can listen to some of my fav music after not being able too far a while, it is one of the best feelings in the world, dianas sis doesn't have a cd player and the sound onthis pc is broke, so i digged out one of our lap tops and listend to metallica s and m :gasp: soooooooooo relaxing


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> ooooooooooooo go on


I don't know how to word it here, lol :lol2:

It was a really long dream. I have really long vivid dreams. But I can only remember this part really as that's when I woke up. But I have little scenes in my head of what happened before if that makes sense, haha?

Well me and this friend of mine who I have on Twitter and who tweets me all of the time. She's from America and she's like 14 or 15 or something. Anyway she was in my dream and for some reason we were in the bedroom and something happened and she got on the bed and started.. getting off and then I decided to do it too, haha. :whistling2:

Awkward, illegal dream right there. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i love it when i can listen to some of my fav music after not being able too far a while, it is one of the best feelings in the world, dianas sis doesn't have a cd player and the sound onthis pc is broke, so i digged out one of our lap tops and listend to metallica s and m :gasp: soooooooooo relaxing


Well I don't know many artists here. I know the like really big Americans ones coz they are the same everywhere. But I have no idea who the more local people are... And I don't really like it. Luckily I have a last.fm and can listen to pretty much any song I've listened to in the past.. Five years or so. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I donno who that is, haha. :lol2:


Here, its cat related so everyone can enjoy! hehe

YouTube - ‪John Williamson - Bill The Cat‬‎


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Silly Harley just jumped out of the window just as the heavens opened so he ran up one of the outside poles came in through the landing window, down the stairs then dived head first inside my dressing gown:lol2: I am now soggy:bash:


PMSL at the mental image of that! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I don't know how to word it here, lol :lol2:
> 
> It was a really long dream. I have really long vivid dreams. But I can only remember this part really as that's when I woke up. But I have little scenes in my head of what happened before if that makes sense, haha?
> 
> Well me and this friend of mine who I have on Twitter and who tweets me all of the time. She's from America and she's like 14 or 15 or something. Anyway she was in my dream and for some reason we were in the bedroom and something happened and she got on the bed and started.. getting off and then I decided to do it too, haha. :whistling2:
> 
> Awkward, illegal dream right there. :lol2:


jail bait dreams :lol2: 

i'm ok about mine now was just strange how real it was tbh


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> jail bait dreams :lol2:
> 
> i'm ok about mine now was just strange how real it was tbh


Mine was pretty real. Woke up feeling pretty good about myself for like five seconds and then was just weirded out! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Mine was pretty real. Woke up feeling pretty good about myself for like five seconds and then was just weirded out! :lol2:


the dream that always stuck with me was the one where i was on the run from the police and some reocuring ones from when i was a kid


----------



## Zoo-Man

You'll like this one Cilla!

YouTube - ‪Galleries of Pink Galahs - John Williamson‬‎


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> the dream that always stuck with me was the one where i was on the run from the police and some reocuring ones from when i was a kid


I had ones I remember from when I was like five.. Of all being locked in a room and being shot one by one. But I have years of dreams I remember.



Zoo-Man said:


> You'll like this one Cilla!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Galleries of Pink Galahs - John Williamson‬‎


Not really my style of music. I have strange taste and I love, love, LOVE attractive females with weird voices. But still the lyrics are nice coz it makes me think of my hooome. :no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I had ones I remember from when I was like five.. Of all being locked in a room and being shot one by one. But I have years of dreams I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really my style of music. I have strange taste and I love, love, LOVE attractive females with weird voices. But still the lyrics are nice coz it makes me think of my hooome. :no1:


i had one of being taken prisoner by an alien and tied in my cubard who thought he was my friend, one of a play park which had water pit filled with gaint snakes and the bullies used to feed us to them, and one which started out with the double ended llama from dr do little and ended up in a cowboy shoot out from a wooden hut with dragons outside and me tied up under the table. ooh and one of being thrown off a skt scrapper by bat-man

a few ended up with me tied up i wonder if the was an issue there:hmm:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Not really my style of music. I have strange taste and I love, love, LOVE attractive females with weird voices. But still the lyrics are nice coz it makes me think of my hooome. :no1:


Not my normal taste in music either but I think some of his songs are hilarious & others are very nice & homely, & other songs of his are about saving the bush/outback/earth.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i had one of being taken prisoner by an alien and tied in my cubard who thought he was my friend, one of a play park which had water pit filled with gaint snakes and the bullies used to feed us to them, and one which started out with the double ended llama from dr do little and ended up in a cowboy shoot out from a wooden hut with dragons outside and me tied up under the table. ooh and one of being thrown off a skt scrapper by bat-man
> 
> a few ended up with me tied up i wonder if the was an issue there:hmm:


 
Maybe its wishful thinking:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Maybe its wishful thinking:whistling2:


 i was like 6 though :lol2: all though i did have a cusin who used to tie me to chairs when baby sitting wonder if that had some thing to do with it


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe its wishful thinking:whistling2:


Agreed!

I haven't had any strange dreams for a few weeks now - bet I go and have one tonight now! :roll:

Soon find out anyway, cos I'm off to my bed - goodnight everyone!


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i was like 6 though :lol2: all though i did have a cusin who used to tie me to chairs when baby sitting wonder if that had some thing to do with it


When I was six I had a dream I was on holiday with my Daddy and little brother and we went to the beach, I got left behind, found other kids left behind, went on a big journey to find them, kids died on the way, jumped on these big lillypads that went into the sky and you got shot, only one kid other than me lived. We found a witch and I asked if I could make a wish to find my family and she said the best she could do was make me smile for ten seconds. I still remember it to this day. And the second dream I had that night. :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> When I was six I had a dream I was on holiday with my Daddy and little brother and we went to the beach, I got left behind, found other kids left behind, went on a big journey to find them, kids died on the way, jumped on these big lillypads that went into the sky and you got shot, only one kid other than me lived. We found a witch and I asked if I could make a wish to find my family and she said the best she could do was make me smile for ten seconds. I still remember it to this day. And the second dream I had that night. :gasp:


 strange things dreams


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> strange things dreams


Well I am going to go to bed now and hopefully dream about these girls.. :flrt:

YouTube - ‪So Hot English Official Version w/ sunmi Wonder Girls‬‎


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I don't know how to word it here, lol :lol2:
> 
> It was a really long dream. I have really long vivid dreams. But I can only remember this part really as that's when I woke up. But I have little scenes in my head of what happened before if that makes sense, haha?
> 
> Well me and this friend of mine who I have on Twitter and who tweets me all of the time. She's from America and she's like 14 or 15 or something. Anyway she was in my dream and for some reason we were in the bedroom and something happened and she got on the bed and started.. getting off and then I decided to do it too, haha. :whistling2:
> 
> Awkward, illegal dream right there. :lol2:





Cillah said:


> Well I am going to go to bed now and hopefully dream about these girls.. :flrt:
> 
> YouTube - ‪So Hot English Official Version w/ sunmi Wonder Girls‬‎


night cillah


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wheres everyone gone? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Wheres everyone gone? :gasp:


 no where just waiting for someone to post


----------



## ami_j

theres some weirdos on omegle


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> theres some weirdos on omegle


 whats that


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> whats that


Omegle


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've given Clark my lurgy! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I've given Clark my lurgy! :gasp:


 you a pair of lurgy monsters now


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> Omegle


 so its chat roulet then


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you a pair of lurgy monsters now


I know, we are both mucus producing mingers now! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> so its chat roulet then


similar


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I know, we are both mucus producing mingers now! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I've stolen Jai, Alex and Sammy from you, Muhahahahahahaha...............HA!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I've stolen Jai, Alex and Sammy from you, Muhahahahahahaha...............HA!


Are you like the Child Catcher??? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Are you like the Child Catcher??? :gasp:


 or soul eater :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I've stolen Jai, Alex and Sammy from you, Muhahahahahahaha...............HA!


Plus, you havent taken Tom from me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Plus, you havent taken Tom from me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 or collin from me, we can fight him col


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Plus, you havent taken Tom from me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You can keep him.:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> or collin from me, we can fight him col


Yeah, he may take our Jaime, Alex & Sammy, but he'll never take our freedom! :no1:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> You can keep him.:flrt:


 :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> You can keep him.:flrt:


Oooooo, you bitch! :whip:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooooo, you bitch! :whip:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> :mf_dribble:


Now Tom, while hes drooling, attack! :war:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

lol all this for us three?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol all this for us three?


Its quantity, not quality! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol all this for us three?


 he has stolen you all


----------



## tomwilson

night all


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its quantity, not quality! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


Hehehe :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hehehe :blush:


meanie after i made you them nice pics


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> meanie after i made you them nice pics


Sowwy! Im left alone to fight Jake now that Tom's buggared off! GGggrrrrrr.......


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Sowwy! Im left alone to fight Jake now that Tom's buggared off! GGggrrrrrr.......


jakes gone bed lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> jakes gone bed lol


Yeah, he better had, cos he knows he was beat! Pah :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yeah, he better had, cos he knows he was beat! Pah :devil:


:lol2:
feeling any better yet?
i think you should put the orly? pic as your facebook pro pic hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> feeling any better yet?
> i think you should put the orly? pic as your facebook pro pic hehe


A bit better, still got a mega sore throat & crappy nose.

Ok, I will put the pic up as my profile photo now. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> A bit better, still got a mega sore throat & crappy nose.
> 
> Ok, I will put the pic up as my profile photo now. :lol2:


YAY  hehe

awww i hope it goes away soon... how is clio, getting used to her collar? my dog had his on the full ten days and it was bent by the end cos he kept walking into stuff with it on :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Done it! haha


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> YAY  hehe
> 
> awww i hope it goes away soon... how is clio, getting used to her collar? my dog had his on the full ten days and it was bent by the end cos he kept walking into stuff with it on :lol2:


Clio is now used to the buster collar, but she does scrape it along thr ground when she slinks around, & her ears keep twitching cos the collar keeps flattening them :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Clio is now used to the buster collar, but she does scrape it along thr ground when she slinks around, & her ears keep twitching cos the collar keeps flattening them :lol2:


awww bless her
my dogs just clumsy, hes walked into the corner of the table with his head, then looked at it suprised, ran into my knee and sent me flying, ran into me and knocked me over...walked into the stairs gate the other day


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww bless her
> my dogs just clumsy, hes walked into the corner of the table with his head, then looked at it suprised, ran into my knee and sent me flying, ran into me and knocked me over...walked into the stairs gate the other day


:lol2: animals, what are they like! 

Im off to my pit now hun, my eyes are getting heavy. Goodnight & I'll speak tomorrow no doubt x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: animals, what are they like!
> 
> Im off to my pit now hun, my eyes are getting heavy. Goodnight & I'll speak tomorrow no doubt x


im off too im shattered , night col


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - me first one today! :2thumb:


Zoo-Man said:


> I know, we are both mucus producing mingers now! :lol2:


Too much information!  :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Clio is now used to the buster collar, but she does scrape it along thr ground when she slinks around, & her ears keep twitching cos the collar keeps flattening them :lol2:


Aw, bless her - how's the wound looking now colin? It's 3 days since her op, yes?

Well I'm off childy minding, talk later!


----------



## Shell195

Morning people 
I had a crap night sleep, the heavy rain woke me up a few times then Purdy decided to try and sit on my face


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i preffer normal:blush: the mental image was generic because i thought you would look normal


Morning everyone .


----------



## feorag

Morning Shell / Cilla - did anyone watch for the meteorite shower last night? I tried, but there was just too many clouds, so couldn't see anything! :sad:

Gonna try again tonight though!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning Shell / Cilla - did anyone watch for the meteorite shower last night? I tried, but there was just too many clouds, so couldn't see anything! :sad:
> 
> Gonna try again tonight though!


 

I think the rain we had put them out :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: We didn't have any rain, but the clouds were right where they said to look! :bash:

I'll have another go tonight cos we're going out for a meal and hopefully there won't be bright orange sodium lights making it more difficult to really see!


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't know we were having a meteor shower. Will try tonight


----------



## feorag

Jen I've just put a bid on a very pretty pink crystal heart on ebay for the bracelet for your friend - goes off in about an hour - it only worked out about 30p dearer than the ones I bought at the gem 'n' rock show and the postage is free. Fingers crossed nobody outbids me cos I'm going out before it ends.


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh! Exciting!  Thanx a bunch!!


----------



## Cillah

Argh I am on my phone and often it quotes random things :/.

I didn't know there was a shower. I missed out


----------



## tomwilson

afternoon i have just raised from my pit


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> afternoon i have just raised from my pit


 
:gasp: :lol2:

Some of us have cleaned, cooked,fed dogs and shopped:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Had the gigs outside (well, except for the dink one, cuz she happily wiggles out of the dog crate) and then we had a sudden down pour!!! Tikka is NOT happy *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> Some of us have cleaned, cooked,fed dogs and shopped:lol2:


 diana went to work early today and i just stayed in the bedroom as i didn't feel like spending time with her sister,


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> diana went to work early today and i just stayed in the bedroom as i didn't feel like spending time with her sister,


 

I dont blame you !


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I dont blame you !


 its hard enough being here when diana is here but, it's 10 times worse when she's not here. i dread thursdays as she's in from 5-10, which she still is today but she's being trained in the petrol station today so she comes home at 3 and then goes to do her normal shift at 5


----------



## Cillah

I am lucky because Martin's family love me and do a lot for me .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am lucky because Martin's family love me and do a lot for me .


 ooh no they love me but they are all very selfish in their own ways (exept diana but maybe i'm blinded by love) i think their idea of love is what can you do for me sometimes tbh


----------



## ami_j

afternoon ^^


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> afternoon ^^


 hello *waves*


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hello *waves*


hi lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hi lol


 what are you upto today


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> what are you upto today


not alot lol stealing the comp while my mum is out


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> not alot lol stealing the comp while my mum is out


 i'm cooking dinner

crazy cat gets into the strangest of places just took this one


----------



## Amalthea

Comfy 

I bought Gary a treat from work yesterday *grins*


----------



## tomwilson

i went to the kitchen and the cheeky little git stole my seat


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm cooking dinner
> 
> crazy cat gets into the strangest of places just took this one
> image


 

Cute :flrt: 


Amalthea said:


> Comfy
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Gary a treat from work yesterday *grins*


 
I wont ask what *grins back*


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm cooking dinner
> 
> crazy cat gets into the strangest of places just took this one
> image


hehe aww bless 


Amalthea said:


> Comfy
> 
> I bought Gary a treat from work yesterday *grins*


*giggles*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Comfy
> 
> I bought Gary a treat from work yesterday *grins*


 you must come home with some weird stuff working there


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> you must come home with some weird stuff working there


 

When i was employed as kennelmaid and animal care supervisor I used to bring Steve presents home but they always consisted of a critter of some kind:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> you must come home with some weird stuff working there


 
Not really, actually. Gary complains that I buy stuff for my kit and as games/raffle prizes, but rarely bring anything back for us :lol2: A new range came in this week and I think it's really pretty. So I bought the babydoll (which I've never done before) and the knickers.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> When i was employed as kennelmaid and animal care supervisor I used to bring Steve presents home but they always consisted of a critter of some kind:lol2:


 that'd be me, coming home with all the sob stories


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Not really, actually. Gary complains that I buy stuff for my kit and as games/raffle prizes, but rarely bring anything back for us :lol2: A new range came in this week and I think it's really pretty. So I bought the babydoll (which I've never done before) and the knickers.


 the most intresting thing i come home with it ice cream or fizzy drinks


----------



## ditta

afternoon all


----------



## Amalthea

Just getting up, Ditta?


----------



## Shell195

How is ditta?


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Just getting up, Ditta?


 ive been up since 12, just mooching on facebook, then tesco cos cat left the milk out overnight and its gone off so no coffy for me till 1pm, its took e this long to come round lol:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just getting up, Ditta?


 

You buying a new glider :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

im fine ta shell, just listening to malli screaming the kitchen down cos he wants out:lol2:, spaggy has a very swollen belly, last time vet saw him she said its gas and not fluid, well after having the squits for a week and bottom burps that a navvy would be proud of his belly is still huge, so hes off to the vets again tomorrow:bash: this is the 4 th time for this same thing


----------



## feorag

That's me back from playing! Been to the big play park at a farm tearooms. The children played and I read next weeks TV programme guide and too Skye for a ball chasing and poo session in the field next to the park!

:lol2: I thought I multi quoted Cilla's post, but obviously not! Anyway it's on again tonight! That sounds like a telly programme! :lol2:

Look out after 9:30-ish and before 1:30am-ish to the north east about 45o angle and you should see it - I think I read somewhere that tonight was gonna be the best night!



tomwilson said:


> but they are all very selfish in their own ways (exept diana but maybe i'm blinded by love) i think their idea of love is what can you do for me sometimes tbh


Tom, that sounds like an understatement to me!

Ditta - sorry to hear about Spaggy - I hope it's OK at the vets!!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Spaggy!! Hopefully the vets can help out!

I doubt we're gonna be seeing any meteors tonight, Eileen! You should hear the thunder up here!!


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Poor Spaggy!! Hopefully the vets can help out!
> 
> I doubt we're gonna be seeing any meteors tonight, Eileen! You should hear the thunder up here!!


 .....me scared i dont like thunder and cat isnt home yet:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Poor Spaggy!! Hopefully the vets can help out!
> 
> I doubt we're gonna be seeing any meteors tonight, Eileen! You should hear the thunder up here!!


 
:gasp: You have thunder, we have bright sun and lots of strong winds, I hope its heading this way:2thumb:

It sounds like you had a fun day Eileen, ditta I hope the vets can sort Spaggy out


----------



## feorag

It's cloudy here too Jen! :sad: No rain or thunder or anything and the sun's shining in parts - certainly it's shining in Roz's back garden.

Just keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> .....me scared i dont like thunder and cat isnt home yet:gasp:


Do you have thunder too? Its not fair, I love storms :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

We have thunder but there's no actual storm. I wish there was :/


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: You have thunder, we have bright sun and lots of strong winds, I hope its heading this way:2thumb:
> 
> It sounds like you had a fun day Eileen, ditta I hope the vets can sort Spaggy out


 same here


----------



## Shell195

Why would anyone cross a british with a Siamese

Siamese x BSH Oriental Kittens , Other Cats in Southampton | Pets For Sale


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Why would anyone cross a british with a Siamese
> 
> Siamese x BSH Oriental Kittens , Other Cats in Southampton | Pets For Sale


 maybe a moggy got in and their trying to make the most (£) out of a bad situation


----------



## Amalthea

No rain yet, but the clouds are rolling! A bit of lightening and loads of thunder. I love a good storm!

Gary's picking up those guinea pigs from freecycle tonight and they are being rehomed through me (before you say anything, they've got a home lined up already *lol*)


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Why would anyone cross a british with a Siamese
> 
> Siamese x BSH Oriental Kittens , Other Cats in Southampton | Pets For Sale


I've e-mailed them and asked why? :devil:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've e-mailed them and asked why? :devil:


 
Let us know what they say. I really cant see why someone would cross such different types of cat:bash:
I only looked at the site as someone put a link on the pets4homes thread and I hadnt heard of it before


----------



## _jake_

Bright blue skies here  Not an cloud insight. Right, I don't have an compos so how am I going to know which was is north east...... Hmmmm.


----------



## Shell195

Why when I cook a meal do various kids friends arrive and I end up feeding the 5,000:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, go by where the sun sets  The sun sets in the west.


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Bright blue skies here  Not an cloud insight. Right, I don't have an compos so how am I going to know which was is north east...... Hmmmm.


 
I use Steve:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

You can tell I've never been in the scouts.. I got west, now, which ways north? LOL


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Oh dear....

It goes like this:

.........N...........

W.................E

.........S...........

So, Northeast would be between N and E. If you look towards the west, then turn 45 degrees to your right, that's north. Then turn a bit more to the right, that'll be northeast


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> You can tell I've never been in the scouts.. I got west, now, which ways north? LOL


 
That way *points finger*


----------



## _jake_

Ahhh thanks Jen! I'm supposed to be taking higher sciences in college...... oopsies.


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Ahhh thanks Jen! I'm supposed to be taking higher sciences in college...... oopsies.


 
*pats* :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I use Steve:lol2:


Just saw this!! Gary uses me! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

north stars easy enough to find


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> Bright blue skies here  Not an cloud insight. Right, I don't have an compos so how am I going to know which was is north east...... Hmmmm.





Amalthea said:


> Well, go by where the sun sets  The sun sets in the west.


Jake!!!!! :bash:

Jen, you took the words right out of my mouth!!!

so now do you know what you're doing.

We're going to the pub tonight for a meal, then gonna come home and change into something a little more comfortable, make a flask of coffee and head north east to the beach, away from the orange sodium lights, to see if we can see anything.

Only a new moon tonight so that should help too! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - me first one today! :2thumb:Too much information!  :lol2:
> 
> Aw, bless her - how's the wound looking now colin? It's 3 days since her op, yes?
> 
> Well I'm off childy minding, talk later!


Hey Eileen, Clio's wound site looks ok. Its only a small wound, but it looks like its healing fine.


----------



## ami_j

expensive cat :C
Cornish Rex White Female Our, Cornish Rex in Reading | Pets For Sale


----------



## ami_j

ooo can search by colour :whistling2:
Find pets for sale, buy and sell pets in United Kingdom | Clickpets


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> expensive cat :C
> Cornish Rex White Female Our, Cornish Rex in Reading | Pets For Sale


 

:gasp: Surely thats a typo :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Surely thats a typo :lol2:


i hope so :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i hope so :lol2:


 i only read 52 and thought that wasn't bad and then i saw the numbers after and my jaw hit the floor


----------



## ditta

I'm in the bath heehee:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> I'm in the bath heehee:lol2:


:lol2: having your tea in there again?


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> ooo can search by colour :whistling2:
> Find pets for sale, buy and sell pets in United Kingdom | Clickpets


 
Are you TRYING to get me in trouble?!? :lol2:


----------



## ditta

LOL no I'm just playing on my iPod, might have a sing song to Joseph LOL


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Are you TRYING to get me in trouble?!? :lol2:


why? oh um the colour choice was random honest :whistling2:
what do you want for the zebra?:flrt:


ditta said:


> LOL no I'm just playing on my iPod, might have a sing song to Joseph LOL


oooo the musical? i LOVE that


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> why? oh um the colour choice was random honest :whistling2:
> *what do you want for the zebra?*:flrt:


"For Jaime" 1901


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> "For Jaime" 1901


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

OMGMYDREAMZEBRATHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUJENIFYOUWANTANYTHINGFROMMYTRADESJUSTASKSRSLY
:flrt::flrt::flrt:

cant wait til my trader is free cmonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn dog hurry up


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> OMGMYDREAMZEBRATHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUJENIFYOUWANTANYTHINGFROMMYTRADESJUSTASKSRSLY
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> cant wait til my trader is free cmonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn dog hurry up


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


ive been looking for one :flrt: youve made my evening XD


----------



## Amalthea

I'm glad  I get them pretty regularly


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I'm glad  I get them pretty regularly


ive been trying to breed one lol but i have one now yay


----------



## Amalthea

*grins*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *grins*


have you decided on a name for the third piggy yet?


----------



## Shell195

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww look Pure white female, Birman in Huntingdon | Pets For Sale


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> have you decided on a name for the third piggy yet?


Yup!  Think it's gonan be Teriyaki (Teri) 



Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww look Pure white female, Birman in Huntingdon | Pets For Sale


 
OMG!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup!  Think it's gonan be Teriyaki (Teri)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! :mf_dribble:


*proud*
i like that name


----------



## ami_j

jen are baskets meant to sparkle?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

my vegan marshmallows arrived today from ebay.....just thought id let you all know :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> jen are baskets meant to sparkle?


It's a glitch.. Happened every now and then. Although, sparkly babies have sparkly baskets, so if either parent was a sparkler, then you probably have a sparkly baby 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my vegan marshmallows arrived today from ebay.....just thought id let you all know :2thumb:


Where'd you get them? A friend of ours feels left out when we have roasted marshmallows and he's veggie.


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my vegan marshmallows arrived today from ebay.....just thought id let you all know :2thumb:


ooo are they just like normal ones? 


Amalthea said:


> It's a glitch.. Happened every now and then. Although, sparkly babies have sparkly baskets, so if either parent was a sparkler, then you probably have a sparkly baby
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get them? A friend of ours feels left out when we have roasted marshmallows and he's veggie.


yeah the mum is sparkly , i thought i would have to wait to see if the baby is sparkly..haha ta


----------



## Amalthea

Well, there ya go  You prolly have a sparkly baby


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Well, there ya go  You prolly have a sparkly baby


awww cute


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> It's a glitch.. Happened every now and then. Although, sparkly babies have sparkly baskets, so if either parent was a sparkler, then you probably have a sparkly baby
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get them? A friend of ours feels left out when we have roasted marshmallows and he's veggie.


got them from ebay, type in vegan marshmallows, get them in vanilla, strawberry, coconut covered or chocolate dusted. theyre £3.50 for 150grams though with postage which i think is a little expensive!
they might also be a bit dodgy for roastin, see my reply to jaime below as to why


ami_j said:


> ooo are they just like normal ones?
> 
> 
> yeah the mum is sparkly , i thought i would have to wait to see if the baby is sparkly..haha ta


 
they taste like normal ones yeah but are a little softer in consistency


----------



## Amalthea

Well, crap.


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> got them from ebay, type in vegan marshmallows, get them in vanilla, strawberry, coconut covered or chocolate dusted. theyre £3.50 for 150grams though with postage which i think is a little expensive!
> they might also be a bit dodgy for roastin, see my reply to jaime below as to why
> 
> 
> 
> they taste like normal ones yeah but are a little softer in consistency


oooo you will have to do the melt test 
marshmallows are nice in rice crispie cake lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Well, crap.


they MIGHT toast, i dont know, will have to try with Dits lighter later :mf_dribble:



ami_j said:


> oooo you will have to do the melt test
> marshmallows are nice in rice crispie cake lol


ive got them as we have cake day at work every week where one of us has to cook, so im making rocky road next week i think


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> they MIGHT toast, i dont know, will have to try with Dits lighter later :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> ive got them as we have cake day at work every week where one of us has to cook, so im making rocky road next week i think


YUM YUM rocky road


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> YUM YUM rocky road


just gunna chuck anything in i think, mallows, maltesers, digestive, might even put raisins in and some rice crispies :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> they MIGHT toast, i dont know, will have to try with Dits lighter later :mf_dribble:
> 
> Let me know how it goes :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ive got them as we have cake day at work every week where one of us has to cook, so im making rocky road next week i think
> 
> YUM!!!!


*points up*


----------



## Amalthea

These freecycle pinny gigs aren't NEARLY as pretty as Peri! Not as shiney and they had really overgrown nails (which I've now trimmed). One has a bit of hair loss, so I've treated them for mites. Their new owner is picking them up tomorrow, so I'll let him know.


----------



## _jake_

I see meteor thingies


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I see meteor thingies


cool you get any pics?


----------



## _jake_

They far away!! Not sure an 10mp digi cam is THAT good! lol


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> They far away!! Not sure an 10mp digi cam is THAT good! lol


lol you could still get half decent sky pics tho


----------



## Amalthea

Looks like we've got too much cloud cover


----------



## Cillah

Same here


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Eileen, Clio's wound site looks ok. Its only a small wound, but it looks like its healing fine.


That's great news Colin! I would think you could take her collar off when she's in the room with you so you can keep an eye on her, then just put it on when you go to bed or have to go out.



ami_j said:


> expensive cat :C
> Cornish Rex White Female Our, Cornish Rex in Reading | Pets For Sale


WTF - that's gotta be a typo!!!



Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww look Pure white female, Birman in Huntingdon | Pets For Sale


Where do they get Birman from when it's a half Turk??? :crazy:



_jake_ said:


> I see meteor thingies


Lucky you! We got back from the pub just before 10 and although the sky was clear to the west, it's cloudy to the north east, so we've come in for a bit. Barry's spark out in his chair (hasnt' been able to have his evening snooze you see cos we've been out since 6:30! :roll so i though I'd let him have a little snooze - now I'm going outside to see if the clouds have moved a bit - if they have we're going on and if they haven't then I'll just stargaze out the window for the rest of the night if the clouds don't clear.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's great news Colin! I would think you could take her collar off when she's in the room with you so you can keep an eye on her, then just put it on when you go to bed or have to go out.
> 
> WTF - that's gotta be a typo!!!
> 
> *Where do they get Birman from when it's a half Turk???* :crazy:
> 
> Lucky you! We got back from the pub just before 10 and although the sky was clear to the west, it's cloudy to the north east, so we've come in for a bit. Barry's spark out in his chair (hasnt' been able to have his evening snooze you see cos we've been out since 6:30! :roll so i though I'd let him have a little snooze - now I'm going outside to see if the clouds have moved a bit - if they have we're going on and if they haven't then I'll just stargaze out the window for the rest of the night if the clouds don't clear.


 
:lol2: I just thought that was a place in Huntingdon which it isnt


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my vegan marshmallows arrived today from ebay.....just thought id let you all know :2thumb:


Any good? Its a pain in the arse when your a vegetarian & fancy sweets!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Any good? Its a pain in the arse when your a vegetarian & fancy sweets!


 
are you a veggie?

ye theyre actually really nice, just taste like nice marshmallows, nowt different apart from theyre a little less solid


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> are you a veggie?
> 
> ye theyre actually really nice, just taste like nice marshmallows, nowt different apart from theyre a little less solid


 

*GAGS* I hate marshmallows


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> are you a veggie?
> 
> ye theyre actually really nice, just taste like nice marshmallows, nowt different apart from theyre a little less solid


Yes I am. Thought you knew you daft tart!


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> *GAGS* I hate marshmallows


you will be a good coonie mum then.....they wont have to share them with you:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> you will be a good coonie mum then.....they wont have to share them with you:lol2:


 
I will never be a coonie mum so thats a bit irrelevant:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I will never be a coonie mum so thats a bit irrelevant:whistling2:


 
ok coonie granny then.......nit picker:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ok coonie granny then.......nit picker:lol2:


 
Thats better:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> *GAGS* I hate marshmallows


I luffs them!! 



Zoo-Man said:


> Yes I am. Thought you knew you daft tart!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Roasted marshmallows are the bestest!! Not burnt, just lightly browned... *drools*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Roasted marshmallows are the bestest!! Not burnt, just lightly browned... *drools*


Jen I love Cornetto McFlurries now. :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Jen I love Cornetto McFlurries now. :gasp::gasp:


 
I KNOW, HUH!! Aren't they so yummy?!? :mf_dribble:And they're only around til the end of the month *sobs*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Roasted marshmallows are the bestest!! Not burnt, just lightly browned... *drools*


Do you know, I've never roasted marshmallows! Ate loads of 'em, but never a roasted one.

Did you get my pm?? Hope you're happy about it!



Cillah said:


> Jen I love Cornetto McFlurries now. :gasp::gasp:


I ask for a Cornetto McFlurry, but with toffee sauce, cos I much prefer the toffee sauce to the chocolate one. I was loving it when they were doing the Oreo McFlurries! :mf_dribble:

Well the stargazing is cancelled, cos the sky's so bloody cloudy now I can't see a normal star let alone a shooting one.

So gonna give up for the night and head off to bed soon then try again tomorrow night if it's better conditions! :sad:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I KNOW, HUH!! Aren't they so yummy?!? :mf_dribble:And they're only around til the end of the month *sobs*


I've only had one so far but I think I might grab one as I'm out tomorrow. :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I ask for a Cornetto McFlurry, but with toffee sauce, cos I much prefer the toffee sauce to the chocolate one. I was loving it when they were doing the Oreo McFlurries! :mf_dribble:


I used to get Orea McFlurries but they stopped doing them back home because the Oreo clogged up the machines. So I switched to M&M McFlurries. But Cornetto is really nice. :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Any good? Its a pain in the arse when your a vegetarian & fancy sweets!


 we found veggy harribo fellies in morrisons for 50p i didn't like them too mush but diana was pleased


:devil: f*cking clouds


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, these ones taste just as nice without any animal in them :lol2:

i love the after 8 mcflurries and the cream egg ones, the yokies werent bad either though. not tried the cornetto ones, might have to now though, thanks cillah!:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I made Cilla try 'em 

The clouds have moved a bit, so am gonna go try star gazing a bit before bed.


----------



## tomwilson

mmmmmmmmmmmmm oreos are awsome wish i had some


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> them :lol2:
> 
> i love the after 8 mcflurries and the cream egg ones, the yokies werent bad either though. not tried the cornetto ones, might have to now though, thanks cillah!:bash:


Blame Jen! She ran into my house with an empty McFlurry cup and then kept telling me how good they were! She was right though. They are good! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> :devil: f*cking clouds


Totally agree Tom. I've been up and down like a pair of tart's knickers all night looking to see if the clouds have gone and they haven't - yet! 

Barry's given up and gone to bed cos he's cream crackered, so if the clouds have cleared when I go and have another look in a minute, I'll be stargazing on my own out the bedroom window! :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, these ones taste just as nice without any animal in them :lol2:
> 
> i love the after 8 mcflurries and the cream egg ones, the yokies werent bad either though. not tried the cornetto ones, might have to now though, thanks cillah!:bash:


I never had a cream egg one, wasn't sure about the sauce. I love chocolate sauce, but i *love* Macs toffee sauce, so anything they do with toffee sauce I have and when they don't I ask for it instead and tell them I don't like chocolate sauce! :lol2:

Luna liked the ones with toffee sauce too! :lol2:




















ETA: :lol2: PMSL at Barry's mucky fingernail in the second photo. If my memory serves me well he was fixing my car and I went to the shops in his to buy some groceries and brought him back a McFlurry as a special treat - course I bought myself one as well, cos I deserved it too!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Saw one GOOD shooting star and a few little ones 

I normally go for the caramel sunday from McD's, but during the Cornetto McFlurry time, that's all I want!

Off to bed


----------



## Cillah

Bed time for me too. Night night x


----------



## feorag

Goodnight Jen and Cilla and that's me off too!

One more look out the front door, but this time I'm shutting down and going to bed afterwards!

Goodnight everyone that's left from the "dayshift" and those of you on the "nightshift" about to come on! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen Im off shortly.
I must be weird as I dont like any of the mcflurries, Dan loves the Oreo crushems from KFC and cant get enough


----------



## Zoo-Man

I like McFlurries, especially the creme egg & oreo ones! I want to try the Kit Kat Krush 'em, but we don't really go to KFC much as they don't do anything for vegetarians :devil:


----------



## ami_j

night guys who have gone
night time crew? that us ? hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jaime's let herself go a bit. She has a huge hairy witchy wart on her chin, she has scratches on her face, she needs to wipe her nose, & her eyes look a little feline. :whistling2:




























:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Jaime's let herself go a bit. She has a huge hairy witchy wart on her chin, she has scratches on her face, she needs to wipe her nose, & her eyes look a little feline. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


thats me on a good day :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

That tiger in the background looks awesome! Can I have an fiddle?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> That tiger in the background looks awesome! Can I have an fiddle?


MY tiger lol 
i might do my own ORLY? pic lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Me fitting my leopard print shirt a bit too well!










Gggggrrrrrrrr


----------



## Zoo-Man

We need a pic of Jake to play with now! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Me fitting my leopard print shirt a bit too well!
> 
> image
> 
> Gggggrrrrrrrr


i thought you were wolverine not sabertooth :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i thought you were wolverine not sabertooth :lol2:


Oooo, you've just given me an idea for my next one! hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, you've just given me an idea for my next one! hehe


ooo going to give me top hat?


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> We need a pic of Jake to play with now! :lol2:


OMG! PEADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zoo-Man

"You either tell me where Sabretooth's hiding, or I'm gonna give you a DIY mastectomy Bub!"










:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> OMG! PEADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> image


It took you long enough to reply - couldn't find a siren image quick enough? hahaha :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

It was difficult to track one down. The police man outside wasnt to pleased with me taking his


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> It was difficult to track one down. The police man outside wasnt to pleased with me taking his


Did he beat you with his truncheon?


----------



## _jake_

It went in places no truncheon should ever go


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> It went in places no truncheon should ever go


Not...................





your ear??? :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Worse! :|
























MY BELLYBUTTON!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> "You either tell me where Sabretooth's hiding, or I'm gonna give you a DIY mastectomy Bub!"
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

hey guys i'm still here


jaime did you see the natural world documentary about sea otters


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hey guys i'm still here
> 
> 
> jaime did you see the natural world documentary about sea otters


i did not


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Worse! :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BELLYBUTTON!


OMG! I can't believe that! You poor thing? Did he even use lube?


----------



## _jake_

My belly button grease was quite good at that job


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i did not


 it on catch up if you have virgin make sure it the otter one as the elephant one is very sad (although very good)


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> My belly button grease was quite good at that job


Oh thats ok then!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> it on catch up if you have virgin make sure it the otter one as the elephant one is very sad (although very good)


ahh cool whats the name will have to look for it


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ahh cool whats the name will have to look for it


 just under natural word or the natural world, its the 2nd one of the 2 on there


----------



## Zoo-Man

Right, goodnight everyone, im shattered


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Right, goodnight everyone, im shattered


night col


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Right, goodnight everyone, im shattered


 night


----------



## ami_j

ooo i think ive won? lol


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone! Off to the doctors today


----------



## Amalthea

Morning!! Got the freecycle pinny gigs being picked up today and then I am off canvassing this afternoon. Might get a McFlurry


----------



## Shell195

Ive got to do a homevisit at 12 for 2 adult cats, I hope the homes a good one as Boris and Fiona deserve somewhere nice


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Exciting for them!


----------



## tomwilson

morning everyone the clouds cleared up before i went to bed but i didn't see anything:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

We saw one BIG bright one and then a bunch of little ones that weren't nearly as bright.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> We saw one BIG bright one and then a bunch of little ones that weren't nearly as bright.


 thought i saw a couple of lights through the clouds earlier in the night but i can't be sure it was just wishfull thinking tbh, hopefully there will still be some tonight


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - I've just got up! :gasp: I woke up at 5:30 for the loo, woke up again when Barry was closing the window slightly because the wind was blowing hard and cold from the north, but it was blowing rain in the window a little, before he went to work at 7:30, went back to sleep and didn't wake up until 10:55! :gasp:


Cillah said:


> Morning everyone! Off to the doctors today


Is that for Martin again or you this time? 


Shell195 said:


> Ive got to do a homevisit at 12 for 2 adult cats, I hope the homes a good one as Boris and Fiona deserve somewhere nice


Good luck with the home visit Shell as it would be lovely for those 2 cats to have a loving home - and it _might_ leave you a space to help 2 more cats who are in desperate need to find somewhere to go???

Well I saw sweet FA last night, so I'm gutted. Even when I went to bed it was solid cloud to the north east, so didn't see so much as a normal star all night! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Here are the two freecycle gigs (thought I'd show ya before they left for their new home in half an hour)


----------



## feorag

Aw! That little aby one is gorgeous - it is an aby guinea pig isn't it??? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Aw! That little aby one is gorgeous - it is an aby guinea pig isn't it??? :gasp:


 i like the chestnut one, don't know breeds lol


----------



## ditta

im late, im late, for a very important date...........laters:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> im late, im late, for a very important date...........laters:lol2:


 
where you off to then ?

Cute gigs Jen:flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> im late, im late, for a very important date...........laters:lol2:





Shell195 said:


> where you off to then ?


I need to know too! :2thumb:

Just cos I'm a nosy cow :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I need to know too! :2thumb:
> 
> *Just cos I'm a nosy cow* :lol2:


 
Another thing we have in common then :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I am so incredibly bored today! I feel like smasking my head on a rock, just for something to do! Clark is happy to watch crappy daytime TV, but I can't sit in the house & let my brain turn to mush! I like to be out & about, doing things, keeping busy, but with no money for petrol or to visit places, Im stuck here!


----------



## tomwilson

i've just done a deep clean of the beardies and forcibly evicted one of the females from her cave that she's been spending too much time in


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I am so incredibly bored today! I feel like smasking my head on a rack, just for something to do! Clark is happy to watch crappy daytime TV, but I can't sit in the house & let my brain turn to mush! I like to be out & about, doing things, keeping busy, but with no money for petrol or to visit places, Im stuck here!


 i feel the same


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i feel the same


Its horrid isn't it? Its a daily thing to find something to do. Its raining here, otherwise I would have probably been tinkering in the garden, or taking the dogs for a walk to the woods. I applied for 2 more jobs yesterday. One at Blackpool Zoo as an Education Officer, the other as a trainee keeper at Tropical Wings zoo, near London!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Its horrid isn't it? Its a daily thing to find something to do. Its raining here, otherwise I would have probably been tinkering in the garden, or taking the dogs for a walk to the woods. I applied for 2 more jobs yesterday. One at Blackpool Zoo as an Education Officer, the other as a trainee keeper at Tropical Wings zoo, near London!


 do you ever worry about moving away


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Another thing we have in common then :roll2:


:lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> I am so incredibly bored today! I feel like smasking my head on a rack, just for something to do! Clark is happy to watch crappy daytime TV, but I can't sit in the house & let my brain turn to mush! I like to be out & about, doing things, keeping busy, but with no money for petrol or to visit places, Im stuck here!


Trust me Colin smasking your bead off anything isn't a good idea - you're likely to do more harm than if you just smashed it on something! :whistling2: 


Zoo-Man said:


> Its horrid isn't it? Its a daily thing to find something to do. Its raining here, otherwise I would have probably been tinkering in the garden, or taking the dogs for a walk to the woods. I applied for 2 more jobs yesterday. One at Blackpool Zoo as an Education Officer, the other as a trainee keeper at Tropical Wings zoo, near London!


Bloody hell Colin, if you hae to move to London that'll cost! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> do you ever worry about moving away


I do mate. But it was Clark who actually suggested that we could move if I got offered a job that I really want to do. So I decided that if I really want to do what I have always wanted to do since being a kid, then so be it. Even my mum was for it, as I thought she would not be so keen, as Im the baby of the family.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Trust me Colin smasking your bead off anything isn't a good idea - you're likely to do more harm than if you just smashed it on something! :whistling2:
> Bloody hell Colin, if you hae to move to London that'll cost! :gasp:


I know hun, but it depends on the wage of the job.

I've edited my original post to change 'rack' to rock :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I do mate. But it was Clark who actually suggested that we could move if I got offered a job that I really want to do. So I decided that if I really want to do what I have always wanted to do since being a kid, then so be it. Even my mum was for it, as I thought she would not be so keen, as Im the baby of the family.


 i some times wish i could move away but i nest where ever i go and diana wants to be near paul, although him and his mum maybe moving to new zealand next year


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i some times wish i could move away but i nest where ever i go and diana wants to be near paul, although him and his mum maybe moving to new zealand next year


I am a real home bird, & we have a close family, & loads of friends around here. So moving would be a big shock to my system. But ideally Blackpool Zoo or Chester Zoo will want me, so I wont have to move (if Blackpool) or wont have to move far (if Chester).


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I am a real home bird, & we have a close family, & loads of friends around here. So moving would be a big shock to my system. But ideally Blackpool Zoo or Chester Zoo will want me, so I wont have to move (if Blackpool) or wont have to move far (if Chester).


 fingers are as always crossed dude


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> fingers are as always crossed dude


Cheers bud, hope your luck starts to change soon too. : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheers bud, hope your luck starts to change soon too. : victory:


 me too


----------



## Cillah

Moving is so fun! I had no problem moving country because it was beneficial :0. I want to move to somewhere nicer here as soon as I can .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Moving is so fun! I had no problem moving country because it was beneficial :0. I want to move to somewhere nicer here as soon as I can .


 noooooooooooooooooooooo moving is horrid, i have sooooooooo much stuff to move


----------



## Cillah

I am incredibly bored everyday. So I know how you guys feel and I went to the doctors for myself. A new patient check up .


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooo moving is horrid, i have sooooooooo much stuff to move


Moving is fun! Everytime we will move we are upgrading and it gives you a chance to declutter and it's great. Plus stating put is boring. I've never understood being scared to move or wanting to stay right next to your parents.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Moving is fun! Everytime we will move we are upgrading and it gives you a chance to declutter and it's great. Plus stating put is boring. I've never understood being scared to move or wanting to stay right next to your parents.


 i don't want to be next to my parents thats my mums thinking school, no i just like to be home and i make home where ever i move and i hate being away from home


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i don't want to be next to my parents thats my mums thinking school, no i just like to be home and i make home where ever i move and i hate being away from home


But if you make home wherever you move then what's the problem with moving since it'll be home anyway :0?


----------



## _jake_

Me boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooored!


----------



## Cillah

_jake_ said:


> Me boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooored!


I am watching Maurey and cuddling a grumpy hedgehog and deciding what I want to make dinner as we did our first big complete shop .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> But if you make home wherever you move then what's the problem with moving since it'll be home anyway :0?


 because its not home when you get there


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> because its not home when you get there


Making it homely and decorating is half the fun, lol.


----------



## _jake_

Cillah said:


> I am watching Maurey and cuddling a grumpy hedgehog and deciding what I want to make dinner as we did our first big complete shop .


Hehehe its always the small things that make you happy!!:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Making it homely and decorating is half the fun, lol.


 not when you've done it 5 times in 3 years


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> not when you've done it 5 times in 3 years


I would like to move. It means upgrade. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I would like to move. It means upgrade. :lol2:


 we had one uprade out of all those moves but we had the worst flatmate in the world


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here freezing, if it gets any colder I will need the heating on:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im sat here freezing, if it gets any colder I will need the heating on:gasp:


 grab as many cats as you can and glue them to you that'll warm you up


----------



## Cillah

It really is so cold. Not used to being this cold in Summer!


----------



## Alex

Evening peoples: victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening peoples: victory:


 hey alex what happened to your can of coke


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Aw! That little aby one is gorgeous - it is an aby guinea pig isn't it??? :gasp:


*nods* Yup! She's an aby torty  The shier of the two, though!!

I like moving, too!! I grew up in a military family (both parents were USAF), so it was just part of life. I like it.


----------



## Shell195

Steve was cooking tea tonight so being a man he carried 2 trays into the living room both with a meal on. Dennis ran under his feet and he tripped and landed on the corner of one of the glass tables. He hasnt cut his leg but he has a massive lump and bruise, he also cut his thumb(god knows how) I had some steri strips so Ive stuck it back together as its quite deep. Dennis is fine
I dont know if to feel sorry for him or strangle him as Im starving:bash:


----------



## Cillah

I forgot to say my doctor today pretty much called me fat and told me to lose weight. :gasp: I know I've put on a lot of weight here but gee!

No more soft drink and exercise every day for me now. :lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> hey alex what happened to your can of coke


 Hmm, i dont know Tom. I will put it back : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Your doctor is an idiot, Cilla!! You aren't fat at all!! Our doctor told Gary he should only be 12 stone. Could you imagine MY GARY being 12 stone?!? 

*giggles* those nekkid kitties of yours get into all sort of trouble, Shell. Send 'em here. I'll sort 'em out


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Your doctor is an idiot, Cilla!! You aren't fat at all!! Our doctor told Gary he should only be 12 stone. Could you imagine MY GARY being 12 stone?!?
> 
> *giggles* those nekkid kitties of yours get into all sort of trouble, Shell. Send 'em here. I'll sort 'em out


I have put on six kilograms since I've been here though. :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Doctors can be so stupid. Steve, yeah my skinny little runt, got told by one he is overweight:gasp: Not much down for me:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I have put on six kilograms since I've been here though. :blush:


Just mellow out a bit on the easy food and actually cook 



Shell195 said:


> Doctors can be so stupid. Steve, yeah my skinny little runt, got told by one he is overweight:gasp: Not much down for me:lol2:


When Gary was told that, I was sitting there and weighed 11.5 stone at the time. I'm down to 10.5 now, but still.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just mellow out a bit on the easy food and actually cook
> 
> 
> 
> When Gary was told that, I was sitting there and weighed 11.5 stone at the time. I'm down to 10.5 now, but still.


 what gets me is that it often doesn't take muscle mass into account either, which has two sides to it alot of the little anorexic people have next to no muscle and although look tiny are actualy over obiese, and some bigger people have alot of muscle mass but a bit of fat and are wrongly diagnosed as obiese


----------



## ditta

sorry ladies for leaving you dangleing all day, im back now......you should know where i am fridays......at my sisters as always.........ive got to go back tomoz to collect her old dog, he needs taking to the vet for the last time, and she cant face it after losing her hubby so i said i would take him in the morning, along with spaggy's tummy and ninja's boosters, yes ninja is having his ANNUAL booster, remember last year when he went for it and they gave him 2 weeks tops, well he's away for another a whole year later:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> sorry ladies for leaving you dangleing all day, im back now......you should know where i am fridays......at my sisters as always.........ive got to go back tomoz to collect her old dog, he needs taking to the vet for the last time, and she cant face it after losing her hubby so i said i would take him in the morning, along with spaggy's tummy and ninja's boosters, yes ninja is having his ANNUAL booster, remember last year when he went for it and they gave him 2 weeks tops, well he's away for another a whole year later:flrt:


:flrt: what good news , im so pleased for you


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Steve was cooking tea tonight so being a man he carried 2 trays into the living room both with a meal on. Dennis ran under his feet and he tripped and landed on the corner of one of the glass tables. He hasnt cut his leg but he has a massive lump and bruise, he also cut his thumb(god knows how) I had some steri strips so Ive stuck it back together as its quite deep. Dennis is fine
> I dont know if to feel sorry for him or strangle him as Im starving:bash:


Oops!!! So where did your dinner end up?


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> :flrt: what good news , im so pleased for you


 
thanks jamie......just spaggy we have to worry about now.....hes got chronic liver damage and was doing really well, but after a bout of the squits he seems to have a swollen lumpy tummy, hes ok in himself but we do worry......he was going this eve but traffic put that off so he will come in the morning with me


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> thanks jamie......just spaggy we have to worry about now.....hes got chronic liver damage and was doing really well, but after a bout of the squits he seems to have a swollen lumpy tummy, hes ok in himself but we do worry......he was going this eve but traffic put that off so he will come in the morning with me


oh bless him 
they arent half putting you both through worry huh  *hug*


----------



## tomwilson

:devil: p!ss off.

diana got hoppers from the pet shop before they only had 3rd most of them aren't even a cm long and theres about 6 in both packs, be better off throwing them in the bin than feeding them to the lizards:bash:


----------



## feorag

Sorry Ditta we cross posgted so I didnt' see your first post.

Thanks for telling me where you were - I just had a great need to know, you see! :lol2:

Hope Spaggy is OK tomorrow!

And your sister - poor dog!


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like you've got a stressful day tomorrow, Ditta 

Anybody heard _*any*_thing about Ian?!?


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Sorry Ditta we cross posgted so I didnt' see your first post.
> 
> Thanks for telling me where you were - I just had a great need to know, you see! :lol2:
> 
> Hope Spaggy is OK tomorrow!
> 
> And your sister - poor dog!


 
thanks eileen.........you will remember for next friday.......sister friday, just like your any day annie:lol2:

aye the dog is 15 and really on his last legs, he bit her last night when she tried to help him onto the settee, i think that made her mind up because ive been telling her he needs to go as he is not comfortable, he can rest in peace with her hubby:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> what gets me is that it often doesn't take muscle mass into account either, which has two sides to it alot of the little anorexic people have next to no muscle and although look tiny are actualy over obiese, and some bigger people have alot of muscle mass but a bit of fat and are wrongly diagnosed as obiese


 

Like me, I have heavy bones you see:whistling2:




ditta said:


> sorry ladies for leaving you dangleing all day, im back now......you should know where i am fridays......at my sisters as always.........ive got to go back tomoz to collect her old dog, he needs taking to the vet for the last time, and she cant face it after losing her hubby so i said i would take him in the morning, along with spaggy's tummy and ninja's boosters, yes ninja is having his ANNUAL booster, remember last year when he went for it and they gave him 2 weeks tops, well he's away for another a whole year later:flrt:


I cant believe its a year since Ninjas awful vet visit, its fantastic hes been so well:2thumb: I hope they can sort Spaggy and I dont envy you the last visit with your sisters dog 



feorag said:


> Oops!!! So where did your dinner end up?


On the f:censor:g floor :bash:



Amalthea said:


> Sounds like you've got a stressful day tomorrow, Ditta
> 
> Anybody heard _*any*_thing about Ian?!?


 
Nooooooooooooo and someone in off topic was asking if anyone had heard off him as they were supposed to be adopting a dog from him


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Like me, I have heavy bones you see:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe its a year since Ninjas awful vet visit, its fantastic hes been so well:2thumb: I hope they can sort Spaggy and I dont envy you the last visit with your sisters dog
> 
> 
> 
> On the f:censor:g floor :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooo and someone in off topic was asking if anyone had heard off him as they were supposed to be adopting a dog from him


how strange


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> thanks eileen.........you will remember for next friday.......sister friday, just like your any day annie:lol2:
> 
> aye the dog is 15 and really on his last legs, he bit her last night when she tried to help him onto the settee, i think that made her mind up because ive been telling her he needs to go as he is not comfortable, he can rest in peace with her hubby:flrt:


Yes, sounds like the dog's in pain and should be put down for his sake. I know it's hard for your sister. I've been there and I know. It was the hardest thing for me to put my lab down as it was like another 'link' i was losing to my late husband, but the animal always has to come first.



Shell195 said:


> On the f:censor:g floor :bash:


So did you not just get down on the floor and eat it? or scoop it off the floor to eat it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So did you not just get down on the floor and eat it? or scoop it off the floor to eat it.


 

I didnt think it would taste to good with the amount of hair on the floor so no:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> how strange


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/classified-chat/560605-temerist-rfuk-member.html#post6797550


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I didnt think it would taste to good with the amount of hair on the floor so no:lol2:


:lol2:



Shell195 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/classified-chat/560605-temerist-rfuk-member.html#post6797550


I do worry about what has happened to him, especially in view of his personal circumstances re. Jan.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: What's happening?? :gasp: Is my thread dying? :sad:

I posted at nearly 8:30 and it's now nearly 12 and nobody's been on - where is everyone???

Now I'm going to bed!!! :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :gasp: What's happening?? :gasp: Is my thread dying? :sad:
> 
> I posted at nearly 8:30 and it's now nearly 12 and nobody's been on - where is everyone???
> 
> Now I'm going to bed!!! :bash:


 i'd post if anyone else was but i haven't really got anything new to talk about today a very dull day on my end tbh


----------



## feorag

I know what you mean - apart from going out in the p*ssing rain to walk the dog, I've done b*gger all today!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I know what you mean - apart from going out in the p*ssing rain to walk the dog, I've done b*gger all today!


 i cooked dinner and cleaned out some of the animals, and bugger all else


----------



## feorag

I didn't even cook! Just heated up some Korma, ready made Basmati rice and grilled a couple of Naans!

A really lazy day!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I didn't even cook! Just heated up some Korma, ready made Basmatic rice and grilled a couple of Naans!
> 
> A really lazy day!


 think it was the same for most of us today tbh coll was complaining earlier about the lack of things to do.

bloody clouds are worse today than last night no meteors for me


----------



## Shell195

I kept looking but there was nobody about to talk to :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Me here! We are more of msn people now! You need to join up you guys! Our joint convos are very funny


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I kept looking but there was nobody about to talk to :lol2:


 lol i've been online but it's been very quiet in here since the afternoon


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Me here! We are more of msn people now! You need to join up you guys! Our joint convos are very funny


i like forum life :devil:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i like forum life :devil:


 
Me too:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I kept looking but there was nobody about to talk to :lol2:


I've been sitting here practicing face painting on my arm! 


Shell195 said:


> Me too:2thumb:


Me three!!

I don't much care for msn - I prefer forum!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've been sitting here practicing face painting on my arm!
> Me three!!
> 
> I don't much care for msn - I prefer forum!


 
:lol2: Eileen the painted lady

Can you get any Sphynx charms as your bracelets look fab


----------



## _jake_

Well forums a major fail! I don't scoop down to that level! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> *I've been sitting here practicing face painting on my arm! *
> Me three!!
> 
> I don't much care for msn - I prefer forum!


 surely thats tattoo practice :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Well forums a major fail! I don't *scoop* down to that level! :whistling2:


 
Shouldnt that be stoop:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Me too:2thumb:


Me three - its about the only intelligent talk I get to have these days!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Me three - its about the only intelligent talk I get to have these days!


 

:lol2: Is it ever intelligent talk on here:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Me three - its about the only intelligent talk I get to have these days!


 is this a knock at your beloved here:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Fudge one of my black cats is that used to the window being open she has just tried to jump through it even though its now shut, what a silly cat:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Shouldnt that be stoop:whistling2:


You know what I mean shell! grrrr


----------



## ami_j

hmmmmm


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen the painted lady


:lol2: Painted arm lady! Too many wrinkles on my face for proper face painting.


ami_j said:


> hmmmmm


Hmmmmmm - what???


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: Painted arm lady! Too many wrinkles on my face for proper face painting.
> Hmmmmmm - what???


i just fancied hmmmming lol , didnt know what to say hehe


----------



## Shell195

Im "baby" sitting tomorrow:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i just fancied hmmmming lol , didnt know what to say hehe


 
Pretend you are on msn:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im "baby" sitting tomorrow:flrt:


 i'm moving things from look up to dianas parents


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Pretend you are on msn:lol2:


i dont want to get banned :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im "baby" sitting tomorrow:flrt:


You're raccy sitting - lucky you!!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> You're raccy sitting - lucky you!!!


ooo that is lucky


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You're raccy sitting - lucky you!!!


 
I know, he is so bloody cute too:flrt:

Bedtime for me now, night all xx


----------



## feorag

I'm off too now - night Shell and night everyone else!


----------



## tomwilson

night you two


whats happend to sammy


----------



## ami_j

night eileen and shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight ladies!

I wondered about Sammy too Tom, she has been online the last couple of nights according to the list of members online on the home page.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight ladies!
> 
> I wondered about Sammy too Tom, she has been online the last couple of nights according to the list of members online on the home page.


 she's not spoken to us 2 for a while that was always fun us 3 i think


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> she's not spoken to us 2 for a while that was always fun us 3 i think


Hope you havent scared her off Tom! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hope you havent scared her off Tom! :lol2:


 maybe it was your lurgy


----------



## _jake_

Us 4 are very happy on msn, thanks. :lol:


----------



## tomwilson

:devil:dam you


_jake_ said:


> Us 4 are very happy on msn, thanks. :lol:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> night you two
> 
> 
> whats happend to sammy


shes ill , she only came on last night for a small while , back soon hopefully


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> shes ill , she only came on last night for a small while , back soon hopefully


 aww hope she gets better soon


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Us 4 are very happy on msn, thanks. :lol:





tomwilson said:


> aww hope she gets better soon


hope so too


----------



## tomwilson

right i'm off to bed night guys


----------



## ami_j

night tom


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Us 4 are very happy on msn, thanks. :lol:


That git Jake has her held against her will on MSN! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Tom


----------



## _jake_

Tom hasn't gone to bed........ he's joined us! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> That git Jake has her held against her will on MSN! :devil:


lol shes quite happy....come over to the dark side col....


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Tom hasn't gone to bed........ he's joined us! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I doubt that! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol shes quite happy....come over to the dark side col....


Nah, my MSN had a virus & kept sending my contacts links to swingers sites, porn, etc, even though I was not online! :gasp: So I deleted it.


----------



## _jake_

make another? :lol:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, my MSN had a virus & kept sending my contacts links to swingers sites, porn, etc, even though I was not online! :gasp: So I deleted it.


lol oh dear
jake would LOVE that :whistling2:yes 



_jake_ said:


> make another? :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol oh dear
> jake would LOVE that :whistling2:


Is Jake a swinger???


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Is Jake a swinger???


hes whatever you want him to be.
apparently...


----------



## _jake_

fried isn't an option! LOL


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hes whatever you want him to be.
> apparently...


Oooh, the possibilities! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> fried isn't an option! LOL


LMAO


Zoo-Man said:


> Oooh, the possibilities! :lol2:


LOL kinky


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> Us 4 are very happy on msn, thanks. :lol:


 :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

*tumbleweed*


----------



## Amalthea

Morning everybody  Sorry I disappeared yesterday. Went out with my friend, perved on her coworker (*drools* he looked like Orlando Bloom), and then had food... Didn't get home til gone midnight and I was fooked! *lol* Straight to bed!!


----------



## Shell195

Im up and ready for my furbaby to arrive:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Am up and ready for work... Think I signed up for the wrong Saturday *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## Shell195

Our furby has arrived for us to babysit but Steve has stolen him


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - well Shell and Jen! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Our furby has arrived for us to babysit but Steve has stolen him


No surprise there then! :roll: You'll not get a look in all day I bet!

I've no idea what I'm doing today - didn't get up until 11:30am so half the day's gone again! :roll:

It is total rat cleaning day, but it's still raining so I can't get the cage outside to disinfect and hose down, so I think I'll leave that until tomorrow cos the forecast is sun tomorrow!

Probably doing boring housework! *shrugs*


----------



## Shell195

When I fed the baby his bottle he got sleepy and is now curled up in his carrier. Steve is like a new mum hovering around willing him to wake up:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Afternoon everyone


----------



## ditta

we just back from vet...........rest in peace polo.......ninja had his booster and still amazes the vet, he did say he is slightly podgy:gasp: but he is ever so pleased he is:flrt:

spaggy is now on all sort of potions and a very expensive diet plan, he has fluid on his tummy, and still has the squits which he proved in the cvarrier and had to bathed by he vet nurses when he arrived:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

my car sstinks of spaggy shit! :gasp: he decided to do it 5 minutes into a 30 minute journey!! :bash: then decided to kick it everywhere, up my windscreen, rear view mirror and up my arm!!! two wonderful vet nurses spent about 20 minutes cleanin him and the vets had to open the front door afterwards to let the smell out!!!


then what ddid spag do..... did it on the way home too!! though it wasnt as bad, was semi formed, and i was clever n pointed his door to the boot door instead of my way!!

the vete isnt convinced now that ninja has cancer, which is a relief, he says he is a miracle cat and does love it when he is wrong. just hopespag can fight back like ninji


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> we just back from vet...........rest in peace polo.......ninja had his booster and still amazes the vet, he did say he is slightly podgy:gasp: but he is ever so pleased he is:flrt:
> 
> spaggy is now on all sort of potions and a very expensive diet plan, he has fluid on his tummy, and still has the squits which he proved in the cvarrier and had to bathed by he vet nurses when he arrived:lol2:





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my car sstinks of spaggy shit! :gasp: he decided to do it 5 minutes into a 30 minute journey!! :bash: then decided to kick it everywhere, up my windscreen, rear view mirror and up my arm!!! two wonderful vet nurses spent about 20 minutes cleanin him and the vets had to open the front door afterwards to let the smell out!!!
> 
> 
> then what ddid spag do..... did it on the way home too!! though it wasnt as bad, was semi formed, and i was clever n pointed his door to the boot door instead of my way!!
> 
> the vete isnt convinced now that ninja has cancer, which is a relief, he says he is a miracle cat and does love it when he is wrong. just hopespag can fight back like ninji


 

RIP Polo

Great news about Ninja and fingers crossed for Spaggy, lets hope he can at least get rid of his squitty bum. Thankgod for vet nurses, its a shame they didnt clean the car too:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> RIP Polo
> 
> Great news about Ninja and fingers crossed for Spaggy, lets hope he can at least get rid of his squitty bum. Thankgod for vet nurses, its a shame they didnt clean the car too:lol2:


 have you seen my car? im sure i wont notice a little bit of shit LMAO

i did wipe it up though


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have you seen my car? im sure i wont notice a little bit of shit LMAO
> 
> i did wipe it up though


 
It cant be worse than ours which is still covered in sand and dog hair after the trip to Formby:lol2:

Nowt as smelly as ripe liquid cat sh1t *gags


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> It cant be worse than ours which is still covered in sand and dog hair after the trip to Formby:lol2:
> 
> Nowt as smelly as ripe liquid cat sh1t *gags


 
oh shell it can, you cant get your feet in the footwells in the back cos the crap is piled to the level of the seats :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh shell it can, you cant get your feet in the footwells in the back cos the crap is piled to the level of the seats :whistling2::lol2:


 
If it wasnt for Steve ours would look the same LMAO


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> we just back from vet...........rest in peace polo.......ninja had his booster and still amazes the vet, he did say he is slightly podgy:gasp: but he is ever so pleased he is:flrt:
> 
> spaggy is now on all sort of potions and a very expensive diet plan, he has fluid on his tummy, and still has the squits which he proved in the cvarrier and had to bathed by he vet nurses when he arrived:lol2:





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my car sstinks of spaggy shit! :gasp: he decided to do it 5 minutes into a 30 minute journey!! :bash: then decided to kick it everywhere, up my windscreen, rear view mirror and up my arm!!! two wonderful vet nurses spent about 20 minutes cleanin him and the vets had to open the front door afterwards to let the smell out!!!
> 
> 
> then what ddid spag do..... did it on the way home too!! though it wasnt as bad, was semi formed, and i was clever n pointed his door to the boot door instead of my way!!
> 
> the vete isnt convinced now that ninja has cancer, which is a relief, he says he is a miracle cat and does love it when he is wrong. just hopespag can fight back like ninji


RIP Polo - I hope your sister is OK Ditta!

Great news about Ninja, but sorry to hear about Spaggy, poor boy.

See that's why we always travel our cats loose in the car with access to a litter tray! Then at least if they need to poo they go in the litter tray and then we stop and deposit the crap in the nearest lay-bye bin! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Nearly baby feeding time and have the camera ready:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Oooh!! I'm so excited!!! :lol2:

Very quiet on this forum today isn't it. I might have to go and do some jobs cos there's nothing happening here! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

i got harassed by the bank today:bash:


----------



## feorag

Why? What did ya do?

Ditta - you know you said you wanted a skunk bracelet on my dog charm thread? If you meant it I've found a lovely one in America - it's only £1.69, but the postage is £2.79!!! if you order more than 1 the extra postage is only about 60p. If you don't want a bracelet they'd make great earrings!

Jen, she's also got a very nice lion one for a Twilight bracelet!


----------



## Cillah

I just have nothing to say today!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Why? What did ya do?
> 
> Ditta - you know you said you wanted a skunk bracelet on my dog charm thread? If you meant it I've found a lovely one in America - it's only £1.69, but the postage is £2.79!!! if you order more than 1 the extra postage is only about 60p. If you don't want a bracelet they'd make great earrings!
> 
> Jen, she's also got a very nice lion one for a Twilight bracelet!


 
oooooo yes please eileen, but i want it to put on my chain, i dont like the thong things, with baby dice swinging of them, they snap....if it has a big O it will go on my chain along with my frog tag and diamonte silver frog:lol2:


just send the bill to cat, she says she will buy me one lol


----------



## Shell195

Im totally in love with this little man:flrt: I wonder if I could pretend I lost him or even move house before tonight:whistling2: As you can see my dogs think they should help in handrearing all animals regardless of species:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Why? What did ya do?
> 
> Ditta - you know you said you wanted a skunk bracelet on my dog charm thread? If you meant it I've found a lovely one in America - it's only £1.69, but the postage is £2.79!!! if you order more than 1 the extra postage is only about 60p. If you don't want a bracelet they'd make great earrings!
> 
> Jen, she's also got a very nice lion one for a Twilight bracelet!


Woo!!! Let me know when you've got one made up! I'll definitely buy your first one 

Sounds like quite the visit to the vets today, Cat and Ditta!! Poor pup and poor sister  Hope Spaggy's bum starts to get better! Bless him!!

Been at work all day and have a party tonight. And then the Haigh Hall Show thingy-ma-jig tomorrow


----------



## tomwilson

RIP polo


been moving stuff about all day knackered now


shell he's brill


----------



## Amalthea

Super cute grandbaby, Shell!! I can only hope my grandchildren are that cute


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> oooooo yes please eileen, but i want it to put on my chain, i dont like the thong things, with baby dice swinging of them, they snap....if it has a big O it will go on my chain along with my frog tag and diamonte silver frog:lol2:
> 
> 
> just send the bill to cat, she says she will buy me one lol


No probs, Ditta, just so that I get it right you want me to order you one skunk and send it to you with 1 jump ring so you can attach it yourself to your necklace??? This is the actual skunk, Cat wants to see it too - I think the coin is a dime and Jen will tell you this coin is about the size of one of our pennies - is that right Jen?

These American charms are usually $5.25, but they are on sale at the minute for $2.63 so seem like a good deal. The postage is $3.50, but each additional charm will only cost an additional 80c, so the more you order the cheaper they will work out each.












Amalthea said:


> Woo!!! Let me know when you've got one made up! I'll definitely buy your first one


I'm more than happy to make you a proper Twilight bracelet to whatever design you want, but just confirm that you do want it and, if you do, presumably you will want a clear crystal heart like on the other bracelet I made?

This is the lion and I really like it. I can find cheaper ones, but I like the way this one is walking - It's really up to you though?? if it's for a Twilight bracelet, then I think you need to have a 3D lion charm, cos the wolf ones are 3D.










However, I have to tellyou that either of these are 3D and work out a bit cheaper, especially if you wanted, say, 2 lions and 2 wolves???


----------



## Amalthea

Loving those lion charms! Definitely want a bracelet!  Quite like the walking one 

A dime is about the size of a 5p, btw


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 
Sorry to have worried you two boys ie Col and Tom, Jake didnt manage to steal me away lol just been very ill and still not right now but thought I would pop my head in and show I am still alive. Have finally finished the decorating just have to put the room back together however Gyln is down with a migraine and i have the energy of a corpse right now so everthing is at a stand still which is doing my head in. Havent really caught up with whats going on as only went back a few pages and dotn have the energ to go back further so hope everyone is ok oh and love the little raccoon Shell so cute


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Loving those lion charms! Definitely want a bracelet!  Quite like the walking one
> 
> A dime is about the size of a 5p, btw


Do you know at first I put that a cent was the size of a penny and then I thought to myself "where's your brain Welshy - that's a dime" so changed the cent to dime, but forgot to change the penny to a 5p! :roll:

So do you want me to order the walking lion at £1.69 plus a share of the postage with the skunk charms?? if so, do you want 1 or 2 on the bracelet?? Just need to know exactly what to order cos the lion charm goes off in 7 hours, so need to know that for sure by later tonight.



sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry to have worried you two boys ie Col and Tom, Jake didnt manage to steal me away lol just been very ill and still not right now but thought I would pop my head in and show I am still alive. Have finally finished the decorating just have to put the room back together however Gyln is down with a migraine and i have the energy of a corpse right now so everthing is at a stand still which is doing my head in. Havent really caught up with whats going on as only went back a few pages and dotn have the energ to go back further so hope everyone is ok oh and love the little raccoon Shell so cute


Sammy, it sounds like you've been doing too much and pushed yourself too hard with this decorating. It's always been my understanding that people with your condition shouldn't push themselves too hard, cos they will pay the price for it! Sounds like you are! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Just the one liion charm, please! And yup!  *excited*


----------



## sammy1969

Unfortunately I think you are right Eileen even taking 11 days to do it has knocked me for six, but I am pleased with the result as it has taken me 8 years to get it the colours I wanted and two husbands lol as they didnt like my colour choice just got to get everything into place and out of Neros reach as he has mananged to break one of my collectible dragons and wrecked my dragon windchime but think a few days off wil be the best bet for me or to only do a little each day which for today has been the dishes


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Unfortunately I think you are right Eileen even taking 11 days to do it has knocked me for six, but I am pleased with the result as it has taken me 8 years to get it the colours I wanted and two husbands lol as they didnt like my colour choice just got to get everything into place and out of Neros reach as he has mananged to break one of my collectible dragons and wrecked my dragon windchime but think a few days off wil be the best bet for me or to only do a little each day which for today has been the dishes


ello ^^


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> ello ^^


Ello hunny


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ello hunny


done with the decorating now?


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah just have the after math to deal with stuff to be put away and sort out but not today still feel like hell and glyn is down with migraine so no progress today


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah just have the after math to deal with stuff to be put away and sort out but not today still feel like hell and glyn is down with migraine so no progress today


you rest


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Unfortunately I think you are right Eileen even taking 11 days to do it has knocked me for six, but I am pleased with the result as it has taken me 8 years to get it the colours I wanted and two husbands lol as they didnt like my colour choice just got to get everything into place and out of Neros reach as he has mananged to break one of my collectible dragons and wrecked my dragon windchime but think a few days off wil be the best bet for me or to only do a little each day which for today has been the dishes


Thought so!!! :roll:

I suspect the problem is that as you see results appearing you push yourself harder to get the job done, which is the worst thing you can do of course.

Certainly sounds like you now need to spend a few days doing as little as possible until your body can get over the stress and restore your energy levels.

Jen, I'll definitely get that charm ordered and will sort out the skunks once I hear from Cat.


----------



## Shell195

Aaaargh only half an hour or so and the baby goes home


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Aaaargh only half an hour or so and the baby goes home


pretend not to be in :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> pretend not to be in :lol2:


 
Ive already thought about moving house before they come home :lol2:


Hi Sammy


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Thought so!!! :roll:
> 
> I suspect the problem is that as you see results appearing you push yourself harder to get the job done, which is the worst thing you can do of course.
> 
> Certainly sounds like you now need to spend a few days doing as little as possible until your body can get over the stress and restore your energy levels.
> 
> Jen, I'll definitely get that charm ordered and will sort out the skunks once I hear from Cat.


You hit the nail on the head there Eileen i never know when to stop once i start doing things and with my condition it is the worst thing to do, I am always being told to pace myself by my physio but once i get my head into something I just forget. 
I now cant lift my arms at all as my shoulders hurt so much and as I say I have the energy level of a corpse and For the past two days i have slept a minimum of 14 hours which is never good. However on the plus side I have alovely room painted in tuscon terracota on the bottom and pale terracota on the top with mid terracota skirting boards and door, a pine varnished dado rail and pine varnished shelves for dvds annd ornaments i dont mind being wrecked by the cats all our art stuff sorted and put into cupboards and all our art books finally into a cupboard too.All my dragons display cabinets have been dusted and rearranged so my new ones are on display and all the animals cleaned out. Oh and my curtains finally up on a curtain pole which i have waited years for lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive already thought about moving house before they come home :lol2:
> 
> 
> Hi Sammy


:lol2:youve not got long to have moved


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Ive already thought about moving house before they come home :lol2:
> 
> 
> Hi Sammy


Hi Shell love your baby runaway so they cant find you come to me lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi Shell love your baby runaway so they cant find you come to me lol


 

If I was 20 years younger I would seriously consider a bandit but Im to old now and can you imagine me as an older pensioner, everyone would be talking about their pet budgies and cats and I would be talking about my raccoon:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Hi everyone . I am cooking dinner and I am wearing winter stuff! Ling warm pants, fluffy bed socks, shirt, baggy hoodie of Martins, scarf and a beanie .


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> If I was 20 years younger I would seriously consider a bandit but Im to old now and can you imagine me as an older pensioner, everyone would be talking about their pet budgies and cats and I would be talking about my raccoon:lol2:


And why not Shell could make for interesting convo lol ~I am sure they would all enjoy it


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> If I was 20 years younger I would seriously consider a bandit but Im to old now and can you imagine me as an older pensioner, everyone would be talking about their pet budgies and cats and I would be talking about my raccoon:lol2:


being different is fun


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> being different is fun


 
I agree but my kids dont want a raccoon left to them in my will as Ive already asked:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I agree but my kids dont want a raccoon left to them in my will as Ive already asked:lol2:


Awwwww you can lways leave him to me lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Awwwww you can lways leave him to me lol


 or me.

hi sammy, hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> or me.
> 
> hi sammy, hope you start to feel better soon


Hi Tom Hopefully in a couple of days i will be back to normal.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hi Tom Hopefully in a couple of days i will be back to normal.


 ok hun, me and col missed you last few days


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> ok hun, me and col missed you last few days


AWWWW thats so sweet I did get told you were worried but although i did try and sign in i fell asleep lol so didnt post Sorry to have worried you both


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> AWWWW thats so sweet I did get told you were worried but although i did try and sign in i fell asleep lol so didnt post Sorry to have worried you both


 thats ok hun you just get better


----------



## sammy1969

~It is quiet on here tonight where is everyone


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> ~It is quiet on here tonight where is everyone


 at home


----------



## sammy1969

THink they all ran away lol I may of frightened them away


----------



## Shell195

Hes gone  BUT they are thinking of going on holdiay for a week and guess whos coming to stay:flrt:

I like being a part time Coonie granny:no1:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Hes gone  BUT they are thinking of going on holdiay for a week and guess whos coming to stay:flrt:
> 
> I like being a part time Coonie granny:no1:


Awww great Shell bet that will be loads of fun for oyu and Steve


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Awww great Shell bet that will be loads of fun for oyu and Steve


 
By the time this happens I bet he is a total monster:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> By the time this happens I bet he is a total monster:gasp:


And you will still enjoy every minute of it come on admit it lol


----------



## tomwilson

anyone here


----------



## ditta

yes please eileen i love it.........sorry its so late i fell asleep :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im totally in love with this little man:flrt: I wonder if I could pretend I lost him or even move house before tonight:whistling2: As you can see my dogs think they should help in handrearing all animals regardless of species:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very cute Shell. Why is he being hand-reared? Was he rejected by his mum?


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> anyone here


me:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry to have worried you two boys ie Col and Tom, Jake didnt manage to steal me away lol just been very ill and still not right now but thought I would pop my head in and show I am still alive. Have finally finished the decorating just have to put the room back together however Gyln is down with a migraine and i have the energy of a corpse right now so everthing is at a stand still which is doing my head in. Havent really caught up with whats going on as only went back a few pages and dotn have the energ to go back further so hope everyone is ok oh and love the little raccoon Shell so cute


Glad to hear you havent desserted us for Jake & his MSN Sammy! Hope your feeling better really soon hun.


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> me:gasp:


 yay how ae you ditta

evening col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Clio is now buster collar free & is not bothering the operation site, so we are happy!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> yay how ae you ditta
> 
> evening col


Hiya Tom, you ok bud?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Tom, you ok bud?


 not bad bit tired in work for 9 tomorrow


----------



## ditta

i went for a nap at 4pm,.......ive just woke up:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hey finally someone here lol fell asleep waiting for someone to chat too


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> i went for a nap at 4pm,.......ive just woke up:lol2:


you gonna be up with the night owls tonight then



sammy1969 said:


> Hey finally someone here lol fell asleep waiting for someone to chat too


 the pc was hi-jacked by a tired lady playing solitaire, she's now making dinner


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Hey finally someone here lol fell asleep waiting for someone to chat too


 hey sammy, i just woke up too:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol i started cooking dinner on low heat then fell asleep and it didnt burn thank heavens lol


----------



## Shell195

Its very quiet on here tonight


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Its very quiet on here tonight


I know lol think everyone fell asleep lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Lol i started cooking dinner on low heat then fell asleep and it didnt burn thank heavens lol


 i remeber when i lived with dad i came home drunk and put some noodles on, woke up and the house was black with smoke, no fire but the noodles where black and burned to a crisp took weeks for the smell to go


----------



## Amalthea

Tired. That party was shite and I just wasted 3 hours of my life. Meh. Oh well. Gonna have something to eat and then bed. Going t the Haigh show tomorrow  Gonna be knackered!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its very quiet on here tonight


 you missing your furry baba


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> you missing your furry baba


 
Yes :lol2:


----------



## ditta

spaggy dont like his new diet:bash:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> yes please eileen i love it.........sorry its so late i fell asleep :lol2:


OK, Ditta - do you know if Cat wants any or not, cos the auction ends tomorrow night.



Zoo-Man said:


> Clio is now buster collar free & is not bothering the operation site, so we are happy!


Great news Colin, no doubt Zanda is happy too!

Well that;s really weird cos I've been on here all night, but every time I've clicked on User CP it's brought up every thread I've contributed to 'cept this one, so I thought no-body was talking on this one and I've been talking on other ones! that's sounds a bit weird, but I'm sure you know what I mean! :crazy:

Anyway, I'm buggered so I'm off to bed - goodnight to everyone! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> OK, Ditta - do you know if Cat wants any or not, cos the auction ends tomorrow night.
> 
> Great news Colin, no doubt Zanda is happy too!
> 
> Well that;s really weird cos I've been on here all night, but every time I've clicked on User CP it's brought up every thread I've contributed to 'cept this one, so I thought no-body was talking on this one and I've been talking on other ones! that's sounds a bit weird, but I'm sure you know what I mean! :crazy:
> 
> Anyway, I'm buggered so I'm off to bed - goodnight to everyone! :lol2:


Yes Eileen, Zander is much happier now that his little sister no longer looks like an Elizabethan pussy cat.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I saw that Eileen had been on other threads and wondered why she was ignoring the cat chat one


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Yes :lol2:


 ypu need to get yourself some sort of mustelid don't you shell


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I saw that Eileen had been on other threads and wondered why she was ignoring the cat chat one


Well now you know! That's not the first time it's happened either.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ypu need to get yourself some sort of mustelid don't you shell


I want ferrets again. I have a nice 2 tiered hutch in the garden just sitting there empty that would be great for a couple of ferrets. But Clark wont let me have any again. He didn't like the last ferrets I had.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> ypu need to get yourself some sort of mustelid don't you shell


 
Erm nope



feorag said:


> Well now you know! That's not the first time it's happened either.


I did wonder but could hardly pm you and say why are you ignoring us:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Erm nope
> 
> 
> 
> I did wonder but could hardly pm you and say why are you ignoring us:lol2:


 is a racoon not a mustelid then? or are still trying to convince us you don't want one


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I want ferrets again. I have a nice 2 tiered hutch in the garden just sitting there empty that would be great for a couple of ferrets. But Clark wont let me have any again. He didn't like the last ferrets I had.


 

I used to have 13 neutered ones living in a huge aviary but our now ex neighbour took potshots at them so I rehomed them for their own safety.
I miss them, especially Polly my little poley she was adorable
The police and RSPCA refused to help without proof even though he admitted shooting an air rifle in his garden:devil:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> is a racoon not a mustelid then? or are still trying to convince us you don't want one


 

I (dont) think they are mustalids lol but I wouldnt want to own my own, Im far to old to take on a pet like that

ETA See I havent even researched enough to own one lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> is a racoon not a mustelid then? or are still trying to convince us you don't want one


No, Raccoons are not Mustelids, they are more closely related to bears!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I used to have 13 neutered ones living in a huge aviary but our now ex neighbour took potshots at them so I rehomed them for their own safety.
> I miss them, especially Polly my little poley she was adorable
> The police and RSPCA refused to help without proof even though he admitted shooting an air rifle in his garden:devil:


Makes you sick doesn't it! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> is a racoon not a mustelid then? or are still trying to convince us you don't want one


nope they are procyonidae


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Makes you sick doesn't it! :devil:


 
It certainly does:bash: Poor Polly had to have a pellet removed from her rear:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I did wonder but could hardly pm you and say why are you ignoring us:lol2:


yes you could!



Zoo-Man said:


> No, Raccoons are not Mustelids, they are more closely related to bears!


Beat me to it, they're the same family as coatimundis and kinkajoos, aren't they?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> yes you could!
> 
> Beat me to it, they're the same family as coatimundis and kinkajoos, aren't they?


 
I wonder if anyone has a kink I could babysit
:flrt:


Im sure I said night to you earlier LOL


----------



## feorag

You did, but as you can see I'm still here! :lol2:

But I'm definitely going now!

So this is a definite goodnight!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You did, but as you can see I'm still here! :lol2:
> 
> But I'm definitely going now!
> 
> So this is a definite goodnight!!!


 
:lol2: Goodnight again, Im off too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I wonder if anyone has a kink I could babysit
> :flrt:
> 
> 
> Im sure I said night to you earlier LOL


Sallie is getting a baby Kinkajou soon :whistling2: :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I want ferrets again. I have a nice 2 tiered hutch in the garden just sitting there empty that would be great for a couple of ferrets. But Clark wont let me have any again. He didn't like the last ferrets I had.


 i want some for the first time lol i've always loved them


----------



## tomwilson

ah well it was an asumption on the mustelid, i do like coatis but i would never own one, sort of like primates i love them but would never want one,


----------



## sammy1969

NIght Eileen and Shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i want some for the first time lol i've always loved them


I've always loved ferrets too, but my parents were of the old fashioned "ferrets smell & are nasty" opinion. So when I left home, ferrets were near the top of my 'want' list & I got 2.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I've always loved ferrets too, but my parents were of the old fashioned "ferrets smell & are nasty" opinion. So when I left home, ferrets were near the top of my 'want' list & I got 2.


 i don't think i'll be able to get any whilst in dianas parents but i can always hope


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ah well it was an asumption on the mustelid, i do like coatis but i would never own one, sort of like primates i love them but would never want one,


Coatis are cool. I have always been meag interested in primates, so when the chance to own a pair of Marmosets came up at one of my places of work, I took it. I would love to get a pair of Squirrel Monkeys at some point in the future, when we have more room & more money.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Coatis are cool. I have always been meag interested in primates, so when the chance to own a pair of Marmosets came up at one of my places of work, I took it. I would love to get a pair of Squirrel Monkeys at some point in the future, when we have more room & more money.


 i imagine it would be very easy to go wrong with primates. haven't got a problem with people owning them as long as it's done right, like you do.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i imagine it would be very easy to go wrong with primates. haven't got a problem with people owning them as long as it's done right, like you do.


When I have youngsters for sale, I have to sort through all the half-wits, numpties & morons who want to dress them up, keep them in a parrot cage, etc etc. It isnt easy finding the right new owners. I would like to keep my Marmosets even better than I already do, but living in the area I do, I would not trust the scrotes around here not to steal, release or harm them in an outdoor enclosure.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> When I have youngsters for sale, I have to sort through all the half-wits, numpties & morons who want to dress them up, keep them in a parrot cage, etc etc. It isnt easy finding the right new owners. I would like to keep my Marmosets even better than I already do, but living in the area I do, I would not trust the scrotes around here not to steal, release or harm them in an outdoor enclosure.


 would be the same for me


----------



## Zoo-Man

Anyone on?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Anyone on?


ME!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ME!!!


Whoop! I thought you or Jake might be. You ok hun?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Whoop! I thought you or Jake might be. You ok hun?


YAY someones finally seen my posts :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Whoop! I thought you or Jake might be. You ok hun?


not so bad ta how are you now?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> not so bad ta how are you now?


Im over the worst now thanks, just a bit of a sore throat now really.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im over the worst now thanks, just a bit of a sore throat now really.


awww hopefully that will be gone soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww hopefully that will be gone soon


I hope so, its affecting my singing! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I hope so, its affecting my singing! :devil:


that will not do!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> that will not do!


It bloody wont! I can't sing along with Kylie! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> It bloody wont! I can't sing along with Kylie! :devil:


:C
is it manuka honey in water thats good for the throat?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :C
> is it manuka honey in water thats good for the throat?


Not sure hun. Im taking Honey & Lemon medicine, its gorgeous Mmmmmmm:flrt:

Right, Im beat so off to bed for me. Goodnight Jaime x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Not sure hun. Im taking Honey & Lemon medicine, its gorgeous Mmmmmmm:flrt:
> 
> Right, Im beat so off to bed for me. Goodnight Jaime x


night col  x


----------



## Alex

Morning :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning people Im off to the sanctuary this morning after I have taken the chin to the vets, shes not quite as bright as she was and isnt eating much at all so I want her checked


----------



## feorag

Morning all

Jaime, you can take any type of honey in warm water to soothe a sore throat - Manuka honey though contains anti-biotic properties which might help your throat more than 'normal' honey.



Shell195 said:


> Morning people Im off to the sanctuary this morning after I have taken the chin to the vets, shes not quite as bright as she was and isnt eating much at all so I want her checked


Oh dear Shell! I hope it's just a little 'blip' and that she'll all right! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, we WERE going to the Haigh Hall thingy today, but we were both knackered (actually, even the dog was!!).... So we're going to the beach later *lol* Had a lie in.

Hopefully Cinders is just a bit quiet today, Shell!!


----------



## feorag

Jen, I think I got you a better deal last night on ebay.

Did another search for lions and found these 2 x 3D PROUD LION CHARMS TIBETAN SILVER LEO 19MM X 14MM on eBay (end time 04-Sep-10 18:24:37 BST) they look the same as the ones in America, but I got 2 for the price of one and a lot cheaper postage.

So if you want 2 on your bracelet you can have, but if you only want one, I'll maybe make up another Twilight using the other one. Do you want me to search for a lamby too???

Shame I can't find any cheaper skunks for Cat and Ditta though! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Just the one is fine for me  Use the other to make yourself a bit more monies  If you find a nice lamb, feel free to add one, but I'm not gonna cry if there's no "Bella" on there  *lol*


----------



## feorag

OK - no probs! I thought the idea of the pure crystal heart was to signify Bella???


----------



## ditta

is mine here yet?:lol2:


----------



## feorag

P*ss off ya silly c*w!!! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> P*ss off ya silly c*w!!! :lol2:


bloody charming:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

ok spaggy not likey his new dinner, is it defeating the object mixing a tiny amount of his normal food with this hills gastro diet?


----------



## feorag

To be honest Ditta - if he won't eat the proper food, then even if you mix a bit of his 'normal' food into it and he eats some of it, it's got to be better than eating none of it? that would be my outlook.

Maybe if you mix it until he gets used to the taste and then try lessening the amount of his normal food and increasing the amount of the special diet, he might end up eating it on its own eventually???


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> To be honest Ditta - if he won't eat the proper food, then even if you mix a bit of his 'normal' food into it and he eats some of it, it's got to be better than eating none of it? that would be my outlook.
> 
> Maybe if you mix it until he gets used to the taste and then try lessening the amount of his normal food and increasing the amount of the special diet, he might end up eating it on its own eventually???


 thats what i thought tbh but then talked myself out of it :lol2:

fank oooo


----------



## feorag

No probs

Now when I looked at those charms she only had 4 left and I was worried that they might sell, so I put in an offer which was rejected, so I put in another which was rejected, that left me with one more chance, so I put it in and it was rejected as well! :bash:

So then I had to either buy them at the price or wait 30 days to be able to put in an offer, so I just bought them!

The postage is $4.35 plus 50c for each additional item, which works out at £3.45 for the postage.

However, *if* the seller will agree to send them to my friends' son-in-law in New York and she collects them when she's there in 2 weeks time and brings them to our next committee meeting in the middle of next month, then the postage will only be $3.50 and the additional items are free, which means the postage will only work out at £2.25.

So it really depends on whether you want to wait until mid-September and save £1.20!

What d'ya think?

See what efforts I go to to keep my prices as low as possible and save you lot money!! :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> No probs
> 
> Now when I looked at those charms she only had 4 left and I was worried that they might sell, so I put in an offer which was rejected, so I put in another which was rejected, that left me with one more chance, so I put it in and it was rejected as well! :bash:
> 
> So then I had to either buy them at the price or wait 30 days to be able to put in an offer, so I just bought them!
> 
> The postage is $4.35 plus 50c for each additional item, which works out at £3.45 for the postage.
> 
> However, *if* the seller will agree to send them to my friends' son-in-law in New York and she collects them when she's there in 2 weeks time and brings them to our next committee meeting in the middle of next month, then the postage will only be $3.50 and the additional items are free, which means the postage will only work out at £2.25.
> 
> So it really depends on whether you want to wait until mid-September and save £1.20!
> 
> What d'ya think?
> 
> See what efforts I go to to keep my prices as low as possible and save you lot money!! :whistling2:


 you is too good to us eileen but i WANT MINE NOW:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Unfortunately, total cock-up!! The seller only had 4 left, so I bought all 4, thinking I might be able to sell the 4th one to someone else, so I've quoted you for 3, but I've just checked my order notes and see that Cat pm'd me yesterday afternoon asking for 4, so you'll have to increase the postage price by another 50c cos I was charging you pro-rata for 3 so me figures are out! :roll:

So you want yours *NOW!!!* so you're happy to pay the extra £1.50 postage???

The seller's away until the 18th August anyway, so it won't go in the post until then.


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Unfortunately, total cock-up!! The seller only had 4 left, so I bought all 4, thinking I might be able to sell the 4th one to someone else, so I've quoted you for 3, but I've just checked my order notes and see that Cat pm'd me yesterday afternoon asking for 4, so you'll have to increase the postage price by another 50c cos I was charging you pro-rata for 3 so me figures are out! :roll:
> 
> So you want yours *NOW!!!* so you're happy to pay the extra £1.50 postage???
> 
> The seller's away until the 18th August anyway, so it won't go in the post until then.


 
cats willing to pay whatever to keep me happy:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> cats willing to pay whatever to keep me happy so I buy her a Chi:flrt:


 
Fixed that for you Ditta:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> cats willing to pay whatever to keep me happy:flrt:





Shell195 said:


> cats willing to pay whatever to keep me happy so I buy her a Chi:flrt:
> 
> Fixed that for you Ditta:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Evening every one Sorry Cinders has had a hiccup Shell hope she is ok I love those charms Eileen bet they will great made up into bracelets


----------



## Shell195

Forgot to say Cinders has been started on 0.1 ml panacur once a day for 5 days and tomorrow shes going to the vets to be gassed down so he can have a proper look at her teeth as after looking in her mouth with an auroscope he thinks one of her back teeth is out of line:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

AWWW hope she gets through it hun she certainly is a fighter and has now got all the love and care she needs


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> OK - no probs! I thought the idea of the pure crystal heart was to signify Bella???


Edward gives Bella a "crystal" (it's hinted at that it's a diamond) heart to put on her Jacob bracelet 



feorag said:


> No probs
> 
> Now when I looked at those charms she only had 4 left and I was worried that they might sell, so I put in an offer which was rejected, so I put in another which was rejected, that left me with one more chance, so I put it in and it was rejected as well! :bash:
> 
> So then I had to either buy them at the price or wait 30 days to be able to put in an offer, so I just bought them!
> 
> The postage is $4.35 plus 50c for each additional item, which works out at £3.45 for the postage.
> 
> However, *if* the seller will agree to send them to my friends' son-in-law in New York and she collects them when she's there in 2 weeks time and brings them to our next committee meeting in the middle of next month, then the postage will only be $3.50 and the additional items are free, which means the postage will only work out at £2.25.
> 
> So it really depends on whether you want to wait until mid-September and save £1.20!
> 
> What d'ya think?
> 
> See what efforts I go to to keep my prices as low as possible and save you lot money!! :whistling2:


I'm not bothered waiting.... Whichever 

Went to the beach and had a great time, but Diesel decided to push me over and since my phone was "safely" tucked away in my bra, it got wet. Now it's fooked *sobs* I hope it's savable!! My contract isn't due for renewal for over a year and I love my phone. I know the battery is dead, so we're gonna try a new battery after drying it out. Please keep everything crossed for my little blackberry *sniffles*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Edward gives Bella a "crystal" (it's hinted at that it's a diamond) heart to put on her Jacob bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bothered waiting.... Whichever
> 
> Went to the beach and had a great time, but Diesel decided to push me over and since my phone was "safely" tucked away in my bra, it got wet. Now it's fooked *sobs* I hope it's savable!! My contract isn't due for renewal for over a year and I love my phone. I know the battery is dead, so we're gonna try a new battery after drying it out. Please keep everything crossed for my little blackberry *sniffles*


put it in a tub submerged in rice hun


----------



## Amalthea

It's in rice now.... Have rinsed the salt off and pat dried it. Now it's in a litle tub of rice. My poor phone *SOBS HISTERICALLY* I really don't know what I'm going to do if it never works again. I need my phone for work and I can't afford a new one


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It's in rice now.... Have rinsed the salt off and pat dried it. Now it's in a litle tub of rice. My poor phone *SOBS HISTERICALLY* I really don't know what I'm going to do if it never works again. I need my phone for work and I can't afford a new one


awwwwi hope it works


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Forgot to say Cinders has been started on 0.1 ml panacur once a day for 5 days and tomorrow shes going to the vets to be gassed down so he can have a proper look at her teeth as after looking in her mouth with an auroscope he thinks one of her back teeth is out of line:bash:


Fingers crossed she's OK - it might explain her problems if she does have a tooth out of line - will they remove it if she does???



Amalthea said:


> Edward gives Bella a "crystal" (it's hinted at that it's a diamond) heart to put on her Jacob bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bothered waiting.... Whichever
> 
> Went to the beach and had a great time, but Diesel decided to push me over and since my phone was "safely" tucked away in my bra, it got wet. Now it's fooked *sobs* I hope it's savable!! My contract isn't due for renewal for over a year and I love my phone. I know the battery is dead, so we're gonna try a new battery after drying it out. Please keep everything crossed for my little blackberry *sniffles*


Good job you know what you're talking about re. Twilight Jen!

You don't have to wait cos the 2 lion charms I got were in this country not in the States! :2thumb:

Hope your phone's OK! Bad Diesel! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

WOO! I'm not a patient person, really 

I am in mourning for my phone..... I really don't know what to do *sniffles* God, I'm a loser!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Fingers crossed she's OK - it might explain her problems if she does have a tooth out of line - will they remove it if she does???
> 
> Good job you know what you're talking about re. Twilight Jen!
> 
> You don't have to wait cos the 2 lion charms I got were in this country not in the States! :2thumb:
> 
> Hope your phone's OK! Bad Diesel! :bash: :lol2:


 
Not sure if he will remove the tooth, he never said and after waiting for 40 minute to see him I forgot to ask:bash:



Jen I hope your phone mends for you. Ive given up and ordered a contract phone and it will be here by Wednesday.


----------



## Amalthea

What phone are ya getting??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> What phone are ya getting??


 
Just a Nokia 6303, its the same as the one that went missing and I loved it. I cant use touchscreens:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*SOBS* Love my blackberry!!


----------



## ditta

fingers crossed for cinders and the drowned blackberry:no1:

oh jen im ever so patient me <<nods>> ive only asked eileen twice if mine is here yet:whistling2::whistling2:

and shell, trust you she hasnt mentioned a chi for at least 24 hours:bash::lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> oh jen im ever so patient me <<nods>> ive only asked eileen twice if mine is here yet:whistling2::whistling2:


Twice???

Twice???

Really???

Twice???

F*ck Off!! :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

god damn, when i was searchin ebay for skunk charms i came across a skunk accessory attachment thingy that you put on the holes in your crocs, you guys know what i mean? now i cant find it


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> god damn, when i was searchin ebay for skunk charms i came across a skunk accessory attachment thingy that you put on the holes in your crocs, you guys know what i mean? now i cant find it


I saw that during my searches the other day - d'ya want me to find it for ya??


----------



## feorag

Is this them? Set of 2 Skunk Littlest Pet Shop Shoe Charms - eBay (item 370367730777 end time Aug-17-10 08:57:19 PDT)


----------



## Cillah

Murray won -mourns-

I don't even like Federer but anything is better than Murray!


Jen your poor phone! I'd be the same if something happened to my iPhone.


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> fingers crossed for cinders and the drowned blackberry:no1:
> 
> oh jen im ever so patient me <<nods>> ive only asked eileen twice if mine is here yet:whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> and shell, trust you she hasnt mentioned a chi for at least 24 hours:bash::lol2:


I'm the same! Steve (hairdresser) and Gary were talking about my non-existant patience and Steve said something along the lines of "I know I'm bad, but she's worse... When I want something, I want it today, but when she wants something, she wants it yesterday" :lol2: :blush:



Cillah said:


> Jen your poor phone! I'd be the same if something happened to my iPhone.


*SOBS*


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> *Murray won -mourns-*
> 
> *I don't even like Federer but anything is better than Murray!*
> 
> 
> Jen your poor phone! I'd be the same if something happened to my iPhone.


 


Who are they??


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Who are they??


:roll2: PMSL!


----------



## sammy1969

Tennis players i think not sure lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen its not the one but its good enough for me thanks :flrt:

ETA oh poo, they dont ship to the uk eileen


----------



## Amalthea

I'm lost, too... No clue *lol*

Here's the album from today's beach excursion: Log in | Facebook


----------



## Amalthea

Just changed it so anybody can see it


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen its not the one but its good enough for me thanks :flrt:
> 
> ETA oh poo, they dont ship to the uk eileen


There's also this single one, but they don't ship to the UK either **SKUNK** HOLEY SHOE CHARM PLUG !! GREAT PRICE! - eBay (item 250234614816 end time Aug-25-10 21:40:01 PDT)

If you really want them I could see if they'll ship them to New York and get Susan to bring them back with the enamelled charms I'm getting shipped to her husband's son's???


----------



## Cillah

Roger Federer is one of the best tennis player of all time and Andy Murray is your best tennis player in the UK.


----------



## sammy1969

Great pics Jen


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx, Sammy!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> There's also this single one, but they don't ship to the UK either **SKUNK** HOLEY SHOE CHARM PLUG !! GREAT PRICE! - eBay (item 250234614816 end time Aug-25-10 21:40:01 PDT)
> 
> If you really want them I could see if they'll ship them to New York and get Susan to bring them back with the enamelled charms I'm getting shipped to her husband's son's???


 
ewww no dont like that one, 

seriously eileen?? i would LOVE the set of 2 skunkies if thats possible to sort :flrt:

i shoulda asked you about my heels i bought from america which are stuck in customs! bet you woulda found a way to get them back to me! lol

do you know how that works btw? at customs? my shoes are there, they sent me a letter askin for value and proof, so i sent an invoice with the shoe prices on, p and p wasnt on the invoice but i declared it when they asked me total cost...... not sure what happens now....do they get in touch with me? or just send my shoes to the post office and they will let me know when they arrive and i pay whatever im due there? it said on the letter the post office woould collect the money. been tryna ring all week but number is engaged


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Fanx, Sammy!


Your welcome hun who is the little pomeranian it looks so sweet


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Your welcome hun who is the little pomeranian it looks so sweet


 
That's Diesel's woman :lol2: She belongs to a friend of mine. She gets really pissy with all the dogs she lives with (the others in the pic), but LOVES Diesel. It's so funny. I dreamt that she had to be rehomed for some reason last night and she came to live with us :whistling2:

Cat, when we had to pay duty on some boxes from Mom, we went to the Manchester parcelforce depot.


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ewww no dont like that one,
> 
> seriously eileen?? i would LOVE the set of 2 skunkies if thats possible to sort :flrt:
> 
> i shoulda asked you about my heels i bought from america which are stuck in customs! bet you woulda found a way to get them back to me! lol
> 
> do you know how that works btw? at customs? my shoes are there, they sent me a letter askin for value and proof, so i sent an invoice with the shoe prices on, p and p wasnt on the invoice but i declared it when they asked me total cost...... not sure what happens now....do they get in touch with me? or just send my shoes to the post office and they will let me know when they arrive and i pay whatever im due there? it said on the letter the post office woould collect the money. been tryna ring all week but number is engaged


I've just got a parcel of face painting stuff from Florida and got a letter from Parcelforce saying that I had to pay £18 before they would deliver it.

It really ssipes me off that customs charge VAT on the full price of the parcel, *including postage!* What a feckin' rip-off!! The stuff I bought cost the same amount to post as the goods I bought, so I've been well stung for VAT! :bash:


----------



## feorag

BTW I'm not on Facebook, so I can't see your piccies, Jen! :sad:

And Shell, did you really not know who Federer and Murray are??


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> That's Diesel's woman :lol2: She belongs to a friend of mine. She gets really pissy with all the dogs she lives with (the others in the pic), but LOVES Diesel. It's so funny. I dreamt that she had to be rehomed for some reason last night and she came to live with us :whistling2:
> 
> Cat, when we had to pay duty on some boxes from Mom, we went to the Manchester parcelforce depot.


Lol she is a sweet looking dog maybe your dream was wishful thinking or maybe a premonition


----------



## Amalthea

Will put a few of the pics on here for ya, Eileen  

Last year I had to pay a customs charge for my BIRTHDAY pressy off my Mom. I was pissed. And she only put the value as she did, cuz she thought it'd be safer for the boxes..... To keep it safe from customs, the value has to be kept stupidly low. So now she never puts that it's worth more than $40 (I think).

Mimi is due to be bred next year and I've been promised a puppy  I don't "do" little dogs, but she is so funny. Makes me laugh with her little attitude!! Here's a good example (and it shows how she feels towards Diesel).... A few weeks ago, we were all out walking and there was a yorkie and Diesel went up to him acting all submissive and playing, then out of nowhere, a BIG staffie came RUNNING around the corner and was "protecting" the yorkie from Diesel and Mimi ran after the staffie telling him off for DARING to snap at HER Diesel. *lol* And something similar happened today when two German shepherds ganged up on Diesel (and the stupid owner just kept going, "come on Ben"). She's got quite a 'tude on her and is very protective of her Diesel.


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Will put a few of the pics on here for ya, Eileen
> 
> Last year I had to pay a customs charge for my BIRTHDAY pressy off my Mom. I was pissed. And she only put the value as she did, cuz she thought it'd be safer for the boxes..... To keep it safe from customs, the value has to be kept stupidly low. So now she never puts that it's worth more than $40 (I think).
> 
> Mimi is due to be bred next year and I've been promised a puppy  I don't "do" little dogs, but she is so funny. Makes me laugh with her little attitude!! Here's a good example (and it shows how she feels towards Diesel).... A few weeks ago, we were all out walking and there was a yorkie and Diesel went up to him acting all submissive and playing, then out of nowhere, a BIG staffie came RUNNING around the corner and was "protecting" the yorkie from Diesel and Mimi ran after the staffie telling him off for DARING to snap at HER Diesel. *lol* And something similar happened today when two German shepherds ganged up on Diesel (and the stupid owner just kept going, "come on Ben"). She's got quite a 'tude on her and is very protective of her Diesel.


AWWW thats really quite cute must admit i am not a fan of little tiny dogs but do love their attitudes She just didnt want her Diesel hurt lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Will put a few of the pics on here for ya, Eileen
> 
> Last year I had to pay a customs charge for my BIRTHDAY pressy off my Mom. I was pissed. And she only put the value as she did, cuz she thought it'd be safer for the boxes..... To keep it safe from customs, the value has to be kept stupidly low. So now she never puts that it's worth more than $40 (I think)..


Thanks Jen, I really have no interest in joining Facebook (I lose enough of my life on this bloody forum! :bash :lol2: so I miss out when anyone does anything on Facebook.

Years ago my auntie sent me a Christmas parcel from America and for some daft reason put in a packet of ciggies for my dad and I got done for duty and VAT on it! :bash:

it's ridiculous, but yes the only way to get it through is to downvalue it and mark it as a gift, but a lot of companies won't do this, because the post office know they're a business and pull them about it!

The problem is that this company use the tracking system when posting their stuff, so there was no way the parcel was going to 'slip the net'


----------



## Amalthea

Nah, I'm not a little dog person at all, but I really do like Mimi (she does have a horrible name, though *lol*)


----------



## Shell195

Great photos Jen, who is the handsome beagle type dog, hes gorgeous:flrt:
Eileen I dont do tennis so nope, I dont know who they are:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Nah, I'm not a little dog person at all, but I really do like Mimi (she does have a horrible name, though *lol*)


Lol have to agree it is a bit prissy


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, Eileen 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/564182-today-formby-beach.html#post6818471

The hound dog mutt is Lulu... We THINK she's got basset and staff in her  

Lulu and Mimi both came prenamed, unfortunately. And they just stuck >.<


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Here ya go, Eileen
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/564182-today-formby-beach.html#post6818471
> 
> The hound dog mutt is Lulu... We THINK she's got basset and staff in her
> 
> Lulu and Mimi both came prenamed, unfortunately. And they just stuck >.<


 
Shes wonderful and looks very houndy:flrt: My chinese hamster is called Mimi:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Shes wonderful and looks very houndy:flrt: My chinese hamster is called Mimi:whistling2:


OOOOOpppps runs and hides it not really prissy honest Shell lol


----------



## Amalthea

She sounds very houndy, too  And Gary's determined to get an "up" pic of her running... So far this is the closest he's gotten:










I really hate calling for "Mimi" and "Lulu" *shakes head*


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I dont have to shout my hammy so it doesnt matter what shes called as nobody will hear me


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I dont do tennis so nope, I dont know who they are:lol2:


Neither do I! Hate it really, but I still know who they are!

Jen I found your thread before - great photos and I definitely can see hound in that dog - he's more like a Basset than a Staffy.

BTW are your ears pierced, jen?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I dont have to shout my hammy so it doesnt matter what shes called as nobody will hear me


*lol* Very good point!! :lol2:



feorag said:


> Neither do I! Hate it really, but I still know who they are!
> 
> Jen I found your thread before - great photos and I definitely can see hound in that dog - he's more like a Basset than a Staffy.
> 
> BTW are your ears pierced, jen?


 
She's very much a HOUND dog. When Ruth got her, she was told she was a bassett, but there's definitely something else there, as well. Just not sure what.

My ears are pierced three times  How come?  Am thinking about repiercing the top bit a couple times on one ear.... *ponders*


----------



## feorag

The ears and legs are too short for a good quality pedigree Bassett, but that's the dog I see when I look at her, so if she isn't a 'pet quality' full pedigree, she's surely a half pedigree.


----------



## Amalthea

I think she's mainly basset, too. I was thinking staff, cuz EVERYTHING seems to be crossed staff (*LOL*) and her face is a bit staff-like (when she's relaxed).


----------



## Shell195

Its only early for me but Im shattered after today so its bed time for me as Im up early to take the chin to the vets
Night all x


----------



## feorag

Yeh, I'm off too! Keeping late hours at night means i'm sleeping longer in the morning and I've a few early mornings next week, so need to try and re-organise my sleeping pattern.

Goodnight Shell and goodnight all you other insomniacs!


----------



## sammy1969

Night to everyone who is leaving sleep well


----------



## Amalthea

I'm heading off to bed, too... But just posted a couple pics for you guys:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/564206-oooh-whats.html


----------



## sammy1969

AWWWWW so cute jen and night hun


----------



## sammy1969

Anyone left ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Anyone left ?


Im lurking Sammy! haha Hope your feeling better today hun?


----------



## sammy1969

HEY Col yeah a bit still have loads to sort out in his room though lol but took the weekend off to try and get strength back How are you doing hun?


----------



## Annemarie

Hi there

I have 3 cats all persians - Tobie is a red male aged 5, Louie is a blue and white boy aged 4 and Maddie is a black smoke girl aged 3. 
I love them all and they all have different personalities, Tobie is very playful, Louie is a lapcat and very loving and Maddie is loving but only when she decides (Typical woman i hear you say LOL).
My two boys love to be groomed but maddie is awful she would quite willingly take your eyes out than be groomed!!!
I also have a 2 year old pomeranian called Millie and a 3 year old german spitz called Max.
I also have a 5 year old horsefield tortoise called Ben.

I think all the cats on here are lovely.


----------



## _jake_

I'm to sexy for this cat chat.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I'm to sexy for this cat chat.


you wish :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> HEY Col yeah a bit still have loads to sort out in his room though lol but took the weekend off to try and get strength back How are you doing hun?


Glad your taking some time off to recover hun, we all need a bit of R & R sometimes :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Annemarie said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have 3 cats all persians - Tobie is a red male aged 5, Louie is a blue and white boy aged 4 and Maddie is a black smoke girl aged 3.
> I love them all and they all have different personalities, Tobie is very playful, Louie is a lapcat and very loving and Maddie is loving but only when she decides (Typical woman i hear you say LOL).
> My two boys love to be groomed but maddie is awful she would quite willingly take your eyes out than be groomed!!!
> I also have a 2 year old pomeranian called Millie and a 3 year old german spitz called Max.
> I also have a 5 year old horsefield tortoise called Ben.
> 
> I think all the cats on here are lovely.


Hi anne marie welcome to cat chat we are all mad on here lol but friendly and all love our cats and have other pets too. I have 3 cats an two dogs all the cats are tuxedo cats and all have very different temperments and my dogs are a poodle and poodle x yorkie. Never really come across any persians in my day to day life but think they are very lovely cats Hope oyu enjoy yourself in here i promise we dont bite WEll most of us at least lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> you wish :flrt:


That's not what you said when I sent you those pics!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> That's not what you said when I sent you those pics!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


jake remember that your 15 and statements like that are gonna get me in trouble lol


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Glad your taking some time off to recover hun, we all need a bit of R & R sometimes :2thumb:


Yeah didnt get much choice really lol it was rest or not move out of bed for a couple of weeks lol i do love fms and cfs lol


----------



## sammy1969

OOOOOhhhh Hawk moth in the room lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> jake remember that your 15 and statements like that are gonna get me in trouble lol


Only if you tell:whistling2: Damn, public forum:devil::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Only if you tell:whistling2: Damn, public forum:devil::lol2:


weird little boy:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Shush you.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Shush you.


you shush


----------



## sammy1969

Now now you two behave lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Now now you two behave lol


yes mummy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> yes mummy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cheeky lol


----------



## _jake_

Yes Gran


----------



## sammy1969

_jake_ said:


> Yes Gran


You little Sod I will get you beleive me lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> You little Sod I will get you beleive me lol


:lol2:
i have to leave my house in 6 hours oh dear


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> i have to leave my house in 6 hours oh dear


You need to get some sleep lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> You need to get some sleep lol


that would be a plan fo sho


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> that would be a plan fo sho


Good i am off for the night too night peeps


----------



## ami_j

i dont know why i bothered going to bed :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

good morning everyone, i got in from work yesterday at 6 and went straight to bed, felt like a bag of sh*te, got a sore thoat and a head ache, i've taken some pain killers now and the head aches starting to fade away though.

hows everyone else today


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody (and Tom *waves*)!!!! Sorry you're not feeling your best today, Tom 

It's another beautiful day today!! Gonna clean out the pinny gigs, methinks.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody (and Tom *waves*)!!!! Sorry you're not feeling your best today, Tom
> 
> It's another beautiful day today!! Gonna clean out the pinny gigs, methinks.


 i was gonna do the hamsters but i'm scared of passing what ever i've caught. i've got a stock take in work tonight as well


----------



## Amalthea

Eww... Stock takes SUCK!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Eww... Stock takes SUCK!


 they do and we only had one a couple of months ago


----------



## Amalthea

We've got one coming up in October and we only had one not long ago, as well. Very irritating!!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


Annemarie said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have 3 cats all persians - Tobie is a red male aged 5, Louie is a blue and white boy aged 4 and Maddie is a black smoke girl aged 3.
> I love them all and they all have different personalities, Tobie is very playful, Louie is a lapcat and very loving and Maddie is loving but only when she decides (Typical woman i hear you say LOL).
> My two boys love to be groomed but maddie is awful she would quite willingly take your eyes out than be groomed!!!
> I also have a 2 year old pomeranian called Millie and a 3 year old german spitz called Max.
> I also have a 5 year old horsefield tortoise called Ben.
> 
> I think all the cats on here are lovely.


Welcome Annemarie - as Sammy says we're all friendly cat lovers on here, even though some don't even have cats! :lol2: You just have to like them to join in here.

Not such a nice day here today, so I'm gonna do a bit more 'sorting' of my house - these boot sales are coming in very handy I tell ya!!!

Am patiently awaiting the delivery of my face painting stuff from America that has cost me over twice its worth in postage from America, VAT from our customs and handling by bloody parcel force - what a cheek charging £8 for handling! :bash: The I've got a docs appointment this afternoon and that's about it for today.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyoneWelcome Annemarie - as Sammy says we're all friendly cat lovers on here, even though some don't even have cats! :lol2: You just have to like them to join in here.
> 
> Not such a nice day here today, so I'm gonna do a bit more 'sorting' of my house - these boot sales are coming in very handy I tell ya!!!
> 
> Am patiently awaiting the delivery of my face painting stuff from America that has cost me over twice its worth in postage from America, VAT from our customs and handling by bloody parcel force - what a cheek charging £8 for handling! :bash: The I've got a docs appointment this afternoon and that's about it for today.


not too busy then


----------



## Shell195

Back from the vets, I have to ring up at 3.00 if they dont ring before


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Back from the vets, I have to ring up at 3.00 if they dont ring before


 did you have to leave her with them hun


----------



## Cillah

Guys we might be rescueing a hoggy =o


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Guys we might be rescueing a hoggy =o


 cool. how come


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> cool. how come


Owner got it for Christmas but is bored of it. :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully it's nothing big, Shell. Let us know {{{hugs}}}

Poor hoglet


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Owner got it for Christmas but is bored of it. :bash:


 bored in such a short space of time, i hate these people


----------



## Cillah

Same here. I will know more about the hog later tonight when he/she gets picked up


----------



## ami_j

sooooooooooooooooooooo glad to be home


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> sooooooooooooooooooooo glad to be home


 where've you been anyway


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> where've you been anyway


hospital


----------



## ditta

just a quickie, im on my way out and for all the nosey cows im going to the farm for food and shavings then to my sisiters,....:lol2:

just had to let you know........spaggy has done a solid poo:no1::2thumb::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hospital


everything ok



ditta said:


> just a quickie, im on my way out and for all the nosey cows im going to the farm for food and shavings then to my sisiters,....:lol2:
> 
> just had to let you know........spaggy has done a solid poo:no1::2thumb::2thumb::lol2:


hurray for the poo:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> everything ok
> 
> 
> hurray for the poo:lol2:


fine thanks


----------



## Shell195

Yes Tom she has to stay in as the have to knock her out to look at her back teeth


Poor hoggy Cilla, how did you her about him/her?

Ditta Im gald you told us where you were going as it saves asking:lol2:
Great news about Spaggys solid poo:no1:

It seems to be a medical day today with Jaime at the hospital and Eileen at the doctors:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Poo Party!!  Yay!!


----------



## Cillah

Not yet Shell. A friend is picking the little 'un up tonight. Bit anxious about hearing back but also rather flattered in a way as I asked first.


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> just a quickie, im on my way out and for all the nosey cows im going to the farm for food and shavings then to my sisiters,....:lol2:


That'll be me and Shell then???? :whistling2:

Good news about Spaggy though! :2thumb:

BTW your charms haven't arrived yet! Probs cos they haven't been posted yet! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I've just got out a lovely long red hot soaky bath and am now 'evaporating' then drying hair and off to the docs!

Fingers crossed for Cinders, Shell.

Cilla - hope the wee hog is all right - how do you get bored with something after only 8 months??? :bash:


----------



## Cillah

I don't know Eileen. A lot of pets that get abandoned seem to be the ones given as presents. I'd never give someone a pet as a present unless I knew they'd take good care of it.

But I mean it's a hedgehog. They aren't the most demanding pet in the world... Just hope this one is ohkay


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I don't know Eileen. A lot of pets that get abandoned seem to be the ones given as presents. I'd never give someone a pet as a present unless I knew they'd take good care of it.
> 
> But I mean it's a hedgehog. They aren't the most demanding pet in the world... Just hope this one is ohkay


 i'll look after a hedgie or a husky if you're offering:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'll look after a hedgie or a husky if you're offering:lol2:


I think Martin would be pissed if I gave you Dippy to babysit .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I think Martin would be pissed if I gave you Dippy to babysit .


 awww i might give him/her back


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> awww i might give him/her back


Him. He's Martin's baby. .


----------



## Shell195

Had to ring the vets back at 4.00 as she wasnt ready so Im off to collect her now. I have no idea about her teeth until later:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Had to ring the vets back at 4.00 as she wasnt ready so Im off to collect her now. I have no idea about her teeth until later:bash:


 fingers crossed shell


----------



## Amalthea

Ditto. Everything's crossed for her!


----------



## ditta

im home now too, im at the finger specialist on wednesday:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, let me know about the skunky shoe charms. me n dit gunna share um cos she now wants some crocs too! cant have anythin for maself! :lol2:

ps, we fallen into second for nicest couple so if ya got anyone who can vote, point um in our direction :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Cat I've bought the shoe charms, but for some odd reason their auction now says they're posting to the UK at a price of £2.25.

So I've paid for them but I'm going to e-mail the seller to make sure they are going to send them to the UK - if so I'll get her to send them direct to your address for you, if you want.


----------



## Cillah

The hedgehog people have decided that they might keep him afterall. Poor hog.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor hog. If they're bored now, why keep him?!?

I feel like crying. Gary got a new battery for my phone from work and it still won't work. We are going to send it off to try and get it fixed, but I feel so lost without it.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

yeah eileen, either way is fine just let me know whats happenin and how much i owe :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

The vet still hasnt rang, Ive syringed fed her some recovery diet as she looked really dodgy after her trip to the vets  Shes livened up a bit now though which is good news. This little girl has been to hell and back, she deserves to make a full recovery


Stupid people with the hog Cilla:bash:

My new phone is arriving between 8 and 6 tomorrow so at least I will have a mobile again, I dont really want to be present and correct at that time though:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> The vet still hasnt rang, Ive syringed fed her some recovery diet as she looked really dodgy after her trip to the vets  Shes livened up a bit now though which is good news. This little girl has been to hell and back, she deserves to make a full recovery
> 
> 
> Stupid people with the hog Cilla:bash:
> 
> My new phone is arriving between 8 and 6 tomorrow so at least I will have a mobile again, I dont really want to be present and correct at that time though:lol2:


 
what happened to your last one sshell? sure you got a new one not so long back!


----------



## tomwilson

its been quiet on here today, i've just suffered 3 hous of the upmost tedium. i really hate stock takes, i'd i'm a bit worried as i niow feel drunk and i haven't had a drink for 2 weeks

cilla i hope the hogy owners reconsider their change of heart sooner rather than later, my guess is they've bought it for a child who isn't looking after it properly, so have decided to get rid but the child has now found out and has said how much they love said pet. correct me if i'm wrong though hun


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what happened to your last one sshell? sure you got a new one not so long back!


 

My new one went missing so then I bought a new one off Ebay but it was locked to Orange and I wasnt paying £40 to unlock it:bash: That is now back up for sale on Ebay and I am having a Vodfone contract phone delivered tomorrow


----------



## Amalthea

It shouldn't cost £40 to unlock a phone!!! *shock*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It shouldn't cost £40 to unlock a phone!!! *shock*


 
Apparantly the Nokia 6303 has a special security system that is hard to unlock and needs special software. Even Orange couldnt do it and would have to send it away:bash: I wish I had known this before I bought the last one locked to Orange:bash:


----------



## feorag

Silly people! :bash: What is the point of keeping him if they're bored with him???

Jen, so sorry to hear about your phone! Poor you! :sad:

Cat, the seller has replied to me and said she was going to the post office this afternoon and would post the charms to the UK, so I've given her your address and told her to post them directly to you. They worked out at £2.56 plus £1.44 postage, so £4 in total.

Shell, hope Cinders is OK.


----------



## Shell195

The vet still hasnt rang me:bash: Hes an excellent vet but not very good at ringing unless its an emergency


----------



## Amalthea

Bloody 'ell!! I was expecting something like £15. Am trawling ebay for a new phone *sniffles* It looks like if I go for a black Blackberry curve, it's cheaper than a pretty purple one (like I had).... I guess I can get a cover for it, right?  Gonna try to get into Bolton tomorrow to speak to the T-Mobile people in the shop and see what they say. The customer service line wasn't much help at all.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Silly people! :bash: What is the point of keeping him if they're bored with him???
> 
> Jen, so sorry to hear about your phone! Poor you! :sad:
> 
> Cat, the seller has replied to me and said she was going to the post office this afternoon and would post the charms to the UK, so I've given her your address and told her to post them directly to you. They worked out at £2.56 plus £1.44 postage, so £4 in total.
> 
> Shell, hope Cinders is OK.


 
bloody hell if id have know they were so cheap id have bought another set! guessin its too late now? thanks for all your help eileen x


----------



## Shell195

Anybody want a chinchilla with a 3 storey cage? Hes about 2/3 years old and the woman that has him said he belonged to her boyfriends ex girlfriend and she cant keep him as she has a cat. His mate died but I dont know what from. Poor chinny boy.
I did think of getting him myself and having him neutered just in case Cinders doesnt make it  which is why the sanctuary gave me the womans phone number but I want to be positive


----------



## feorag

It'll probably be too late to add them into the parcel to save on postage, but she's got 1 pair left in auction if you want it??

Set of 2 Skunk Littlest Pet Shop Shoe Charms on eBay (end time 17-Aug-10 16:57:19 BST)


----------



## feorag

I've just e-mailed her to ask if she's posted them off yet.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> It'll probably be too late to add them into the parcel to save on postage, but she's got 1 pair left in auction if you want it??
> 
> Set of 2 Skunk Littlest Pet Shop Shoe Charms on eBay (end time 17-Aug-10 16:57:19 BST)


 
no dont worry, ill just have the one set, just thought woulda been good to get them in same post but as usual im decidin last minute! me n ditta are gunna share them, we will have one each so we can get more charms on our crocs, how sad is that? LMAO i dont know how i will cope with not hvin symetrical shoes!


----------



## feorag

So are you a symetrical kinda gal then?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> So are you a symetrical kinda gal then?


i am eileen! drives me md bein odd! so this will be hard! haha, when i used to have short hair and i spiked it up, i wanted the messy look but it haad to be a perfectly symetrical messy hair do!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Anybody want a chinchilla with a 3 storey cage? Hes about 2/3 years old and the woman that has him said he belonged to her boyfriends ex girlfriend and she cant keep him as she has a cat. His mate died but I dont know what from. Poor chinny boy.
> I did think of getting him myself and having him neutered just in case Cinders doesnt make it  which is why the sanctuary gave me the womans phone number but I want to be positive


 i wish i was in a possition to help, put space issue and not knowing whats what with housing arrangements right now, pluss not really up on chinny care either


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i am eileen! drives me md bein odd! so this will be hard! haha, when i used to have short hair and i spiked it up, i wanted the messy look but it haad to be a perfectly symetrical messy hair do!


:lol2:

I'm a bit like that too - not about my personal appearance, but I find that I just can't do "random" - like when I make my jewellery and stuff like that - I just can't do it. I need things to be symetrical too!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone If only i was closer Shell I would of taken him on as have the room


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone If only i was closer Shell I would of taken him on as have the room


 
typical


----------



## sammy1969

I know used to have 8 chins so know what i am doing and had so much fun with them. Love their characters, sometimes I really wish I could drive as would willing come up and get him if i did


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi everyone! 

Shell, I can't help personally with the Chinchilla as Im allergic to them, but I will ask around for you hun.

I took a tumble into one of my tortoise enclosures in the garden today, due to wearing flip-flops & trying to get over a wire fence, so ended up with a cut on the bottom of my left foot! Ooooo


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> typical


 we're discusing the chin if this helps


Zoo-Man said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Shell, I can't help personally with the Chinchilla as Im allergic to them, but I will ask around for you hun.
> 
> I took a tumble into one of my tortoise enclosures in the garden today, due to wearing flip-flops & trying to get over a wire fence, so ended up with a cut on the bottom of my left foot! Ooooo


 does it need kissing better:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Col Ouch bet that smarts a bit


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> we're discusing the chin if this helps
> 
> does it need kissing better:lol2:


Are you offering to kiss my foot better Tom? :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Are you offering to kiss my foot better Tom? :mf_dribble:


 ok i'll kiss your foot better:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ok i'll kiss your foot better:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Right then, I'm on my way! :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Right then, I'm on my way! :mf_dribble:


 i'd be worried if i didn't know you had no petrol money:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

He can always hitch a lift lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'd be worried if i didn't know you had no petrol money:lol2:


Theres enough petrol to get me to Liverpool, toe sucker! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Theres enough petrol to get me to Liverpool, toe sucker! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 i said nothing about sucking you better wash it first

looks like i need to set up an emergency hamster cage


----------



## sammy1969

Why Tom what s up with hamster


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Why Tom what s up with hamster


 well i've been taking out the boys as they've become to dominant for each other and 2 where left together and living happily snugling up at night but i just cleaned them out and i think the lack of scent in the cage has up set them and they are not happy with each other


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i said nothing about sucking you better wash it first
> 
> looks like i need to set up an emergency hamster cage


Its clean, don't worry! :mf_dribble: You like feet?

Whats the hamster cage for?


----------



## sammy1969

Which type of hamster?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Its clean, don't worry! :mf_dribble: You like feet?
> 
> Whats the hamster cage for?


 

Feet are horrid


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Which type of hamster?


 syrian but they where litter mates being grown on don't worry hun i know they live on their own i've been keeping a close eye on them


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Its clean, don't worry! :mf_dribble: You like feet?
> 
> Whats the hamster cage for?


 i think the form of a foot is some what sexy but in the flesh they can freak me out :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Feet are horrid


Thought you'd scarpered to escape the night-time madness! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> syrian but they where litter mates being grown on don't worry hun i know they live on their own i've been keeping a close eye on them


If they are syrians I am surprised they have lasted this long together as mine are already seperated and they are much younger, even litter mates dont last long together a few weeks is normal. Glad you have caught it now as they could of easily killed each other and it is never a pretty sight. Have you not mananged to ind homes for them then Tom I know you had them up for sale in the classifieds?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thought you'd scarpered to escape the night-time madness! :lol2:


 
Not gone just yet:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Not gone just yet:lol2:


Good! How is Cinders looking now?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Good! How is Cinders looking now?


 
Not her best:whip:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> If they are syrians I am surprised they have lasted this long together as mine are already seperated and they are much younger, even litter mates dont last long together a few weeks is normal. Glad you have caught it now as they could of easily killed each other and it is never a pretty sight. Have you not mananged to ind homes for them then Tom I know you had them up for sale in the classifieds?


 i've been surprised myself hun but i did seperate them into sexes and then taken the most dominant out as they have risen and this too have lasted a long time together without squables

there didn't seem to be any takers on the classifieds at all and i have half come to the decision to keep them for the rest of their lives, and the decision to not to breed from any of these ones again


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Not her best:whip:


Aww hun, I hope she still has some fight left in her! Her new mum deserves to see results after her hard work & heartache!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i've been surprised myself hun but i did seperate them into sexes and then taken the most dominant out as they have risen and this too have lasted a long time together without squables
> 
> there didn't seem to be any takers on the classifieds at all and i have half come to the decision to keep them for the rest of their lives, and the decision to not to breed from any of these ones again


Tom, what colours are the hamsters that are left? My neighbour was toying with the idea of getting a hamster for her little boy. And how much are they?


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i've been surprised myself hun but i did seperate them into sexes and then taken the most dominant out as they have risen and this too have lasted a long time together without squables
> 
> there didn't seem to be any takers on the classifieds at all and i have half come to the decision to keep them for the rest of their lives, and the decision to not to breed from any of these ones again


I will say you have been very lucky Tom especially with females being together once they are weaned as they are worse than males who wil sat together a little while longer even pets shops seperate them now at weeks as they have had so many deaths from fights. Shame they havent found homes as they are pretty butthink most ppl are not into them these days unless they can trace their heritage back a few generations


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I will say you have been very lucky Tom especially with females being together once they are weaned as they are worse than males who wil sat together a little while longer even pets shops seperate them now at weeks as they have had so many deaths from fights. Shame they havent found homes as they are pretty butthink most ppl are not into them these days unless they can trace their heritage back a few generations


 

The petshop near me keeps litters together until they are sold thats were I got my pregnant female from


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Tom, what colours are the hamsters that are left? My neighbour was toying with the idea of getting a hamster for her little boy. And how much are they?


 i have golden and gold banded left, i was asking for 4 pound but just to put off people looking for a cheap snake feed if you think it'll be a good home i'd let one go for free


----------



## sammy1969

Here they dont in any of the local pet shops I know some buy from breeding farms and the small independants from local breeders but none of them do it as so many have had deaths from them not selling quick enough.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i have golden and gold banded left, i was asking for 4 pound but just to put off people looking for a cheap snake feed if you think it'll be a good home i'd let one go for free


I will find out for sure & let you know. You can kiss my foot better then! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww hun, I hope she still has some fight left in her! Her new mum deserves to see results after her hard work & heartache!


 agreed

i did everything that i read up on then sammy obviously i'd had no experience to go on but all seems to have gone well so far with them, and they are as of now all seperate lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> The petshop near me keeps litters together until they are sold thats were I got my pregnant female from


yeah most pet shops do , they tolerate each other for a while after weaning. say 2 weeks for females and bit longer for males they arent quite as territorial. the amount of three month old hamsters ive seen in [email protected] in adoption cos they wont share and are taking up a cage that could hold a new litter is mental


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah thats good hopefully you will find homes for the two left and at least you know for the future my advice would be to seperate them sooner in the future just incase I would say 6 or 7 weeks old just to be safe but i guess yot never learn without making a few mistakes


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah thats good hopefully you will find homes for the two left and at least you know for the future my advice would be to seperate them sooner in the future just incase I would say 6 or 7 weeks old just to be safe but i guess yot never learn without making a few mistakes


 i wouldn't say i've made a mistake though i have kept a very close eye on them and removed them into thier own cage as appropriate just that these two have not displayed any sighn of dominance untill now.


----------



## tomwilson

right guys i'm falling asleep here i'll catch you guys tomorrow night.

great to have you back btw sammy i hope you're feeling better now


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i wouldn't say i've made a mistake though i have kept a very close eye on them and removed them into thier own cage as appropriate just that these two have not displayed any sighn of dominance untill now.


I was not saying it was a mistake just that we dont learn without making a few along the way it wasnt anything personal just a general observation on life. I do think you have been lucky though as most syrians would of torn each other apart by this time


----------



## sammy1969

A bit better yes but still not all the way there yet lol 
NIght Tom


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> right guys i'm falling asleep here i'll catch you guys tomorrow night.
> 
> great to have you back btw sammy i hope you're feeling better now


Night Tom : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Is it just us two now Col?


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Is it just us two now Col?


I think Jaime is still around too


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Is it just us two now Col?


yes it is


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I think Jaime is still around too


nah shes not


----------



## sammy1969

HMmmmm are you sure Jaimi lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HMmmmm are you sure Jaimi lol


*giggle*


----------



## sammy1969

THought so lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

I think Jaime has been taken over by little green men!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I think Jaime has been taken over by little green men!


teehee


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I think Jaime has been taken over by little green men!


Me thinks oyu may be right Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jaime, I can sing along with Kylie again now! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Jaime, I can sing along with Kylie again now! :2thumb:


wooooo


----------



## ami_j




----------



## sammy1969

So your throats all better now Col


----------



## Alex

Morning


----------



## feorag

Morning Alex and everyone else.

Nothing else to say, really! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning from me too.


----------



## feorag

No news from the vet yet Shell?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No news from the vet yet Shell?


No,Ive left a message to remind him to ring me


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .

I am so bored! But I can't get out of bed on Martin's orders. Thank god for phones!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> I am so bored! But I can't get out of bed on Martin's orders. Thank god for phones!


 
Whats up Cilla?


----------



## Cillah

Nothing, lol.

I've just done absolutely everything lately while feeling under the weather as Martin has a lot of Uni work to finish before Friday. So he wants me to rest but.. I am not tired. .


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody! Am gonna make my way into Bolton today to go to the T-Mobile shop  See what they can do........


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Nothing, lol.
> 
> I've just done absolutely everything lately while feeling under the weather as Martin has a lot of Uni work to finish before Friday. So he wants me to rest but.. I am not tired. .


But what's the point of that Cilla? I mean if you were feeling tired, then yes, stay in bed and rest, but why rest if you aren't tired? :crazy: 

He'll turn you into an invalid with that attitude! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody! Am gonna make my way into Bolton today to go to the T-Mobile shop  See what they can do........


Good luck Jen - I hope they can sort something out for you! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

morning all


----------



## Cillah

I know but he was just trying to be kind as I usually sleep more but I couldn't so I got up, had breakfast and am now watching a Japanese game show .


----------



## feorag

Great! :2thumb: I mean why lie in bed and waste a day if you aren't tired?

Come up here and do a few of my jobs so I can go to bed! :lol2:

Morning Tom - just noticed your post.

Now I'm off to do some of said jobs! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Im waiting for my sanctuary friend to come over as she wants to go shopping to the local shopping centre as she has never been (I hate going:devil
She will also want to inspect my animals as shes never seen the small furries(thats how often she visits):lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Ohh Shell how long until you know about Dup babies ?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Ohh Shell how long until you know about Dup babies ?


 
I can hear them Cilla but havent seen them yet, they are now about 2 weeks old I think:flrt:
Kissa is a fab Mum and very protective of her babies


----------



## Cillah

How cute! I am so excited . You must take photos of them .


----------



## rubberbiscuit

Anybody elses cat driving them nuts today??
Gandalf decided to puke all over the sofa and Ive just had to empty out the recycling bag coz he thought the very bottom of it was the best place for a nap!!:bash:
(at least the other 6 are behaving!)



Phew, peace...he has discovered all the carrier bags that are waiting to be recycled and has made a lovely plasticy nest.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, there's nothing t-mobile can do and me being me burst into tears in the shop :blush: They sent me to another phone place and said to mention their names and that they sent me to see if they could fix it. So I did. My poor phone is there now and I've gotta call for an update on Friday. They said there is a 50/50 chance they can save it. The damage is £15 and if they can't save it, there's no charge. BUT when I asked the guys at t-mobile what my options were if it's dead, I have to buy a new blackberry *sobs*


----------



## feorag

rubberbiscuit said:


> Anybody elses cat driving them nuts today??
> Gandalf decided to puke all over the sofa and Ive just had to empty out the recycling bag coz he thought the very bottom of it was the best place for a nap!!:bash:
> (at least the other 6 are behaving!)
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, peace...he has discovered all the carrier bags that are waiting to be recycled and has made a lovely plasticy nest.


That's cats for ya! As awkward as they possibly can be! :bash: :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Well, there's nothing t-mobile can do and me being me burst into tears in the shop :blush: They sent me to another phone place and said to mention their names and that they sent me to see if they could fix it. So I did. My poor phone is there now and I've gotta call for an update on Friday. They said there is a 50/50 chance they can save it. The damage is £15 and if they can't save it, there's no charge. BUT when I asked the guys at t-mobile what my options were if it's dead, I have to buy a new blackberry *sobs*


Oh Jen, I'm so sorry - keeping my fingers crossed that they can save its life - poor, poor Blackberry!!


----------



## Amalthea

I feel so stupid for being so worried over a phone!! *shakes head* Been browsing ebay for another BBerry Curve JUST in case....


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image


Thats cool Jaime! But I don't have that much hair! :lol2: If you can make it so I have my own hair on the pic, I will use it as my Facebook profile pic! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> So your throats all better now Col


Yes Sammy, apart from a slight tickly cough every now & again


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: @ Jen and her phone. Mine is now on charge:2thumb: Friends been and gone after a quick stroke of the furries(shes not very brave:lol2 and a couple of hours shopping. Harley wouldnt leave her alone and Karla(GSD) NEVER jumps up except at my friend whos her breeder, she still adores her 7 years later.


----------



## Amalthea

Mom asked me if she bought a blackberry for me in The States if it'd work here (cuz they are a hell of a lot cheaper), so I figgered I'd call t-mobile (again). They truly are useless when it comes to "customer service". He just kept repeating the exact same thing. But he did say that you should be able to ask in the US about each individual phone if it'd work in the UK. *shrugs* Mom's gonna check.


----------



## feorag

I'll see if Shirley knows that cos she works for O2 - she might!


----------



## Cillah

I am sure they do Jen. It's just the companies like o2 and Orange and stuff that don't work in different countries.


----------



## Amalthea

I woulda thought it should work. I mean, Mom and I chat to eachother through our Blackberry messenger, so why not? And her phone charged using MY charger when she was here. T-mobile is even in the US.


----------



## tomwilson

hello everyone, i've been working on diana at letting me have a pair of ferrets, not sure if its working, oh and shell did i say we where discusing the pro's and cons of the chin last night, diana has said we can if her parents say yes


----------



## sammy1969

Hi 
THats good to hear Col Glad you are on the mend. 
My babies came home today (all the rodents) from my mate who has looked after them whilst we decorated. The baby hammys are huge and the ones with new homes have gone to them now so just the two I am keeping and mum and all the gerbils back where they belong. 
The babies colours are really coming through now one is a lovely cream roan and the other a lovely sable roan so pleased with them


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hello everyone, i've been working on diana at letting me have a pair of ferrets, not sure if its working, oh and shell did i say we where discusing the pro's and cons of the chin last night, diana has said we can if her parents say yes


 

He comes with a 3 storey cage but thats all I know, I will ring the woman tomorrow and see what else she can tell me about him.


Finally spoke to the vet and hes says Cinders had some sharp points on her teeth and hes rasped them down, no wonder she felt even more sorry for herself yesterday and today. She stopped eating and I was syringing her Recovery diet. Tonight she has actually eaten some pellets and Im delighted


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> He comes with a 3 storey cage but thats all I know, I will ring the woman tomorrow and see what else she can tell me about him.
> 
> 
> Finally spoke to the vet and hes says Cinders had some sharp points on her teeth and hes rasped them down, no wonder she felt even more sorry for herself yesterday and today. She stopped eating and I was syringing her Recovery diet. Tonight she has actually eaten some pellets and Im delighted


 awww everything seems to be going in the right direction shell, hope it continues for the poor girl. 

i'll get diana to pester her parent however sometimes getting diana to do something is a bit like wistling into the wind


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> Mom asked me if she bought a blackberry for me in The States if it'd work here (cuz they are a hell of a lot cheaper), so I figgered I'd call t-mobile (again). They truly are useless when it comes to "customer service". He just kept repeating the exact same thing. But he did say that you should be able to ask in the US about each individual phone if it'd work in the UK. *shrugs* Mom's gonna check.


 If its Quad band it will.


----------



## Amalthea

Alex said:


> If its Quad band it will.


 
That means absolutely nothing to me *lol* Is a Blackberry curve "quad band"? :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> That means absolutely nothing to me *lol* Is a Blackberry curve "quad band"? :lol2:


Which Blackberry Curve is it? I can find out for you.

EDIT : 8530 Will work in the UK

8520 Will Work in the UK

8900 Will work in the UK


----------



## Amalthea

8520


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> 8520


 Yep it will work


----------



## Amalthea

WOO! Thanx!!


----------



## Amalthea

So are the sim cards and everything the same in the US?


----------



## Amalthea

Think I'm heading off to bed. Sleepy and it's pretty quiet here tonight *lol*


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jen


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Think I'm heading off to bed. Sleepy and it's pretty quiet here tonight *lol*


 night jen oh and look before you go


----------



## tomwilson

quiet tonight, sammy bask in the glory of my perfect online kitty


----------



## sammy1969

Why is it perfect lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Why is it perfect lol


 coz its purple and blue:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

I have some like that lol


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> So are the sim cards and everything the same in the US?


Yes they are


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I have some like that lol


 yes but they are girly kittys and carry kitty coodies:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh really you are just jealous lol coz mine are cuter than yours Nuh nuh nuh


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Oh really you are just jealous lol coz mine are cuter than yours Nuh nuh nuh


 nothing is cuter than my purple lue tabby cat lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> nothing is cuter than my purple lue tabby cat lol


my glitch eyes would chew it up and spit it out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Your babies are the bomb Jai ~i want them all lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Your babies are the bomb Jai ~i want them all lol


i have alot of help with them  and some good luck haha


----------



## sammy1969

I know lol we have made some very cute babies together too


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know lol we have made some very cute babies together too


sure have


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> my glitch eyes would chew it up and spit it out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 keep your canibbal tatty cats away from my kitty :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

:gasp: some thing going on here


sammy1969 said:


> I know lol we have made some very cute babies together too


----------



## sammy1969

Well that would be telling but our babies are very cute and extremely gorgeous


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Well that would be telling but our babies are very cute and extremely gorgeous


 genetic engineering eh


----------



## sammy1969

NO just good genes and perfect parents


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> genetic engineering eh


 
Sounds like a conspiracy to me:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like a conspiracy to me:whistling2:


 i'm wondering who wears the pants:lol2:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> genetic engineering eh


 :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats cool Jaime! But I don't have that much hair! :lol2: If you can make it so I have my own hair on the pic, I will use it as my Facebook profile pic! :flrt:


Incase you missed it Jaime! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Incase you missed it Jaime! : victory:


i dno how to do it col lol


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> :whip:


 why am i getting the whip, they are both female so in order to reproduce there would be genetic engineering involved no?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i dno how to do it col lol


Awwww


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Awwww


iwill have to see what i can do


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i'm wondering who wears the pants:lol2:


Hmmm since when have kitties worn pants or are you being a bit pervy lol I mean to say what did you think we meant


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Awwww


 hello collin, i've been working on diana to let me get ferrets :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> iwill have to see what i can do


I have faith hun! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmm since when have kitties worn pants or are you being a bit pervy lol I mean to say what did you think we meant


 i was being crude but not pervie i knew you ment kitties but pretended you meant real life children:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I have faith hun! :2thumb:


i have a friend who might be able to help


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hello collin, i've been working on diana to let me get ferrets :lol2:


Hey Tom. I have been pestering Clark to let me have a couple of leopard Tortoises that are in the classified section. It hasn't worked, & we just ended up having a row!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Tom. I have been pestering Clark to let me have a couple of leopard Tortoises that are in the classified section. It hasn't worked, & we just ended up having a row!


awww its not worth rowing over, i sulk too much i can't row, all day i've been going look at that hutch could be good for a pair of ferrets, look at that rabbit run could be good as a play pen for a pair of ferrets, oh look at that pipe could be good to connect the hutch to the play pen for a pair of ferret, oh and the best one where leaving a shop and she says do wee need anything else, i say yes a pair of ferrets:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> awww its not worth rowing over, i sulk too much i can't row, all day i've been going look at that hutch could be good for a pair of ferrets, look at that rabbit run could be good as a play pen for a pair of ferrets, oh look at that pipe could be good to connect the hutch to the play pen for a pair of ferret, oh and the best one where leaving a shop and she says do wee need anything else, i say yes a pair of ferrets:lol2:


We bicker a lot recently. I think its because we are with each other 24/7 now, & the slightest of things start us off arguing. I hate it!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> We bicker a lot recently. I think its because we are with each other 24/7 now, & the slightest of things start us off arguing. I hate it!


 i snap for a few seconds but apologies afterwards but i can sulk for days:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Only problem with ferrets is the teenage stage they go through then they can become real problems. I still bear the scars from the one i had here on my left ear whic it nearly chewed off and my left thumb that it ripped to pieces even the woman from the ferret rescue was surprised at his visciousness


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i snap for a few seconds but apologies afterwards but i can sulk for days:blush:


Im the same mate. I hate arguing, & I often end up apologising, even if I didn't start it, etc.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Only problem with ferrets is the teenage stage they go through then they can become real problems. I still bear the scars from the one i had here on my left ear whic it nearly chewed off and my left thumb that it ripped to pieces even the woman from the ferret rescue was surprised at his visciousness


 more than a love bite then hun, from what i've seen they can be very hit and miss interms of tameness or visousness, i plan on reading up alot more before i get them but i'm fishing for a yes first, i've always said i would want to get on the wrong side of any mustelid though so agile and them teeth


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> more than a love bite then hun, from what i've seen they can be very hit and miss interms of tameness or visousness, i plan on reading up alot more before i get them but i'm fishing for a yes first, i've always said i would want to get on the wrong side of any mustelid though so agile and them teeth


No it was a viscious unprovoked attack I never saw it coming I was just stood there when it ran up my body and bit me whilst it was out being exercised. Even when the womnan from ferret rescue came to collect it it went for her as she opened the cage and bit her too badly yet it had never been mistreated in any way. i kept in otuch wiht her and even after she had it castrated it didnt calm down so she let it go as a working ferret,yet to look at it was the most amazing beautiful creature it was a cinnamon pole cat marked. I would never have a ferret as a pet again as you just cant trust their temperments imo.


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> No it was a viscious unprovoked attack I never saw it coming I was just stood there when it ran up my body and bit me whilst it was out being exercised. Even when the womnan from ferret rescue came to collect it it went for her as she opened the cage and bit her too badly yet it had never been mistreated in any way. i kept in otuch wiht her and even after she had it castrated it didnt calm down so she let it go as a working ferret,yet to look at it was the most amazing beautiful creature it was a cinnamon pole cat marked. I would never have a ferret as a pet again as you just cant trust their temperments imo.


 ooooo i think i'm going to chance it though, hopefully i get a nice pair, not ignoring your experience though hun but i have alway wanted them


oh and been on my photo bucket and found another snow picture i love snow


----------



## Zoo-Man

The 3 ferrets I have had were all great temered & I have never been bitten. 2 of them were older rescue hobbs, & the 3rd was one a friend bred & I got him as a baby. I do think Jills are more likely to be nippy. Hobbs are more laid back & slower.


----------



## sammy1969

Nice pic 
I understand what you are saying Tom and I wish you luck I homed this one from a kit never thought it would turn like it did so would never risk it again i like my features too much such as they are
This was a Hob Col lol just not lucky for me


----------



## sammy1969

Well time for me to go sort out animals then head to bed night guys please dnt miss me too much lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Well time for me to go sort out animals then head to bed night guys please dnt miss me too much lol


 night night sammy


----------



## tomwilson

no one left


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Me off car booting again today, so don't talk too much and fill up pages and pages for me to read when I get home! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## pippainnit

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. Me off car booting again today, so don't talk too much and fill up pages and pages for me to read when I get home! :bash: :lol2:


I LOVE carboot sales - both selling at them and buying. Although, whenever I do have a stall I always end up coming home with more bits and bobs than I take to sell... 

I love how I lose the concept of money too. If I make 50p on something, I may as well have been given £50!

Hope you have a lovely time 

I'm excited as I'm getting my new baby ratties on Friday. I have lots of work to do in the meantime so it's really something to look forward to. Already named them as well, heh.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody 

Cute kitty, Tom! But my kitties are the bestest


----------



## ditta

:whip::whip:what a complete waste of my time and theirs:devil::devil:

been for my finger app at the hospital........its not broken, unlikley to be ligaments as i cant remember damaging it as it would have took some force.......so there is nothing they can do as they are the surgical dept:whip::whip:.......why send me to the surgical dept ....my gp had had it xrayed and saw it wasnt broken:devil: so why send me there:devil: ive waited 30 mins to be seen:devil: to be told there is nothing they can do.......what can i do????* oh keep bending it it should get better, *oh really einstein, it f***ing hurts to bend.....it f***ing hurts to do anything with it:whip: thats why i waited 7 weeks for an app to see a specialist:whip::whip::devil:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :whip::whip:what a complete waste of my time and theirs:devil::devil:
> 
> been for my finger app at the hospital........its not broken, unlikley to be ligaments as i cant remember damaging it as it would have took some force.......so there is nothing they can do as they are the surgical dept:whip::whip:.......why send me to the surgical dept ....my gp had had it xrayed and saw it wasnt broken:devil: so why send me there:devil: ive waited 30 mins to be seen:devil: to be told there is nothing they can do.......what can i do????* oh keep bending it it should get better, *oh really einstein, it f***ing hurts to bend.....it f***ing hurts to do anything with it:whip: thats why i waited 7 weeks for an app to see a specialist:whip::whip::devil:


 

It could be a bit of arthritis, Steves doctor injected cortisone into the affected joint (at our surgery) and it healed


----------



## Amalthea

Useless doctors!!! I've had similar experiences. No help what-so-ever!!!

Am off to work in a min.... Gonna be a long day, cuz I work til about 5:45 and then off to Trafford to canvass a bit (til 9).


----------



## ditta

the doctor says it cant be arturitus as its only in one joint:bash::bash:


----------



## Cillah

I am so sick.. But it's Martins birthday today .


----------



## ditta

happy birthday martin


----------



## Cillah

I will show him when he wakes up !


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> the doctor says it cant be arturitus as its only in one joint:bash::bash:


Maybe you should use our doctor as Steve only had it in one joint and the injection worked


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTIN*:no1:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should use our doctor as Steve only had it in one joint and the injection worked


 im gunna get an app at gp's and cry cos thats how i feel , what a waste of 8 weeks :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am so sick.. But it's Martins birthday today .


 happy birthday martin


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> don't talk too much and fill up pages and pages for me to read when I get home!


Ooh! Haven't you all been good today! :lol2: I was frightened to open this thread cos I thought there'd be pages and pages to read!


pippainnit said:


> I LOVE carboot sales - both selling at them and buying. Although, whenever I do have a stall I always end up coming home with more bits and bobs than I take to sell...
> 
> I love how I lose the concept of money too. If I make 50p on something, I may as well have been given £50!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time
> 
> I'm excited as I'm getting my new baby ratties on Friday. I have lots of work to do in the meantime so it's really something to look forward to. Already named them as well, heh.


I do too Pippa, we sell anything for whatever we can get and just get dead excited cos we've made a sale. We haven't made loads you know cos it's a huge sale and the more people there are the less we make - last week was our best week because I think the weather kept a lot of sellers away. But it's the only time my friend and I go out, have morning coffee and lunch and come home with more money than we went out with *and *a bagful fo stuff, cos she keeps seeing things I'm clearing out and wanting them and I keep doing the same with hers! :lol2:



ditta said:


> :whip::whip:what a complete waste of my time and theirs:devil::devil:
> 
> been for my finger app at the hospital........its not broken, unlikley to be ligaments as i cant remember damaging it as it would have took some force.......so there is nothing they can do as they are the surgical dept:whip::whip:.......why send me to the surgical dept ....my gp had had it xrayed and saw it wasnt broken:devil: so why send me there:devil: ive waited 30 mins to be seen:devil: to be told there is nothing they can do.......what can i do????* oh keep bending it it should get better, *oh really einstein, it f***ing hurts to bend.....it f***ing hurts to do anything with it:whip: thats why i waited 7 weeks for an app to see a specialist:whip::whip::devil:


That's dreadful Ditta - you should go back to your docs and raise merry hell to be referred to the right department. How can't it be arthritis cos it's only in one joint? That's ridiculous, I've got arthritis in one hip! So does that mean it isn't arthritis then, cos it was diagnosed as such! Silly people! :bash: 


Cillah said:


> I am so sick.. But it's Martins birthday today .


Is that sick and in 'not well', or sick as in 'fed up' Cilla?

Wish Martin a happy birthday from me.

Now I've got a carful of cr*p to unload ready for next week! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

so quiet in here today, you sound like you had a good day eileen


----------



## feorag

I did Tom! :2thumb: It's a great laugh!! Honestly!!


----------



## Shell195

I feel achey and tired:bash:


KeEp meaning to ask, did the medication help Skye?


----------



## feorag

What's up with you do you think?

To be honest Shell, I'm not 100% sure!

He hasn't had a recurring bout of diarrhoea since I gave him the tablets, but the consistency of his faeces hasn't change. I'm still giving him an Acidophalus tablet every day, but more often than not his faeces are formed, with a dollop of soft mush on the top, or it's all properly formed, but just mashes up as soon as I try to pick it up. It's still extremely rare to be able to pick one up without leaving half of it spread all over the grass!!


----------



## Cillah

It was sick as in ill, Eileen .


----------



## feorag

Oh dear! :sad: What's up then?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> What's up with you do you think?
> 
> To be honest Shell, I'm not 100% sure!
> 
> He hasn't had a recurring bout of diarrhoea since I gave him the tablets, but the consistency of his faeces hasn't change. I'm still giving him an Acidophalus tablet every day, but more often than not his faeces are formed, with a dollop of soft mush on the top, or it's all properly formed, but just mashes up as soon as I try to pick it up. It's still extremely rare to be able to pick one up without leaving half of it spread all over the grass!!


 
If I didnt feel sick before I do now:lol2:
I dont know whats up with me, maybe Im just tired
Im delighted, Ive just been to see to the small furries and have re fed Cinders and she was happily munching her food like a proper chinnie, it was wonderful to see her acting like this. She seems to really like the pellets that someone off here sent me so Im going to order some for her:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> It was sick as in ill, Eileen .


Are you feeling better now ?


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, guys!!  Been a LOOOOOOOOOOONG day.... Finally home. Left here at noon, then finished work at 5:45 (and had the most irritating cover manager in), then went straight to Trafford for some canvassing (had dinner first at BarBurrito... YUM!), then just got home. What'd I miss?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, guys!!  Been a LOOOOOOOOOOONG day.... Finally home. Left here at noon, then finished work at 5:45 (and had the most irritating cover manager in), then went straight to Trafford for some canvassing (had dinner first at BarBurrito... YUM!), then just got home. What'd I miss?


 
Nothing :lol2: although Cinders is now eating like a normal chinnie:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I saw!!  Commented in her thread  Amazing!! I am so proud of her and I've not even met her! *lol*

Think I am off to bed now...... KNACKERED and am opening the shop tomorrow (with that same covering "manager"). MEH. I don't DO mornings!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, its been dead in here today! I think everyone's coming down with Catchatitis! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> MEH. I don't DO mornings!!!


:lol2: Glad I'm not the only one. I hate early mornings!

Well, guess what?? Elise had her scan today and they've told her what the sex of the baby is!!!!


It's a .......................................


























nother girl!!!

So that's 4 granddaughters I'm gonna have. I dunno, my mate Sparrers Ankles (or Anyday Anne as I refer to her on here) would love a little girl and she had a boy, who's given her 2 boys and I'd love a boy and I've got 4 girls! :roll:

Still I'm used to girls and they aren't that bad - the main thing is that she's OK.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Glad I'm not the only one. I hate early mornings!
> 
> Well, guess what?? Elise had her scan today and they've told her what the sex of the baby is!!!!
> 
> 
> It's a .......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nother girl!!!
> 
> So that's 4 granddaughters I'm gonna have. I dunno, my mate Sparrers Ankles (or Anyday Anne as I refer to her on here) would love a little girl and she had a boy, who's given her 2 boys and I'd love a boy and I've got 4 girls! :roll:
> 
> Still I'm used to girls and they aren't that bad - the main thing is that she's OK.


 

That is excellent news:no1: Has she thought of any names yet or is that a secret:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Do you know, I never asked her that!!

She sounded down in the dumps when she rang (which is how she sounds most days nowadays), but then she told me the news.

So I told her about car booting today and me offering to sell me t-shirt to a bloke for £2, but if he gave me a tenner I'd take it off in front of him roll: - I really must grow up!) and she started laughing and then she sounded pretty cheerful - a lot more cheerful than she has done for months. I was just so pleased to hear her giggling that I forgot all about asking if she'd thought of names, I was just thinking of funny things to tell her!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Do you know, I never asked her that!!
> 
> She sounded down in the dumps when she rang (which is how she sounds most days nowadays), but then she told me the news.
> 
> So I told her about car booting today and me offering to sell me t-shirt to a bloke for £2, but if he gave me a tenner I'd take it off in front of him roll: - I really must grow up!) and she started laughing and then she sounded pretty cheerful - a lot more cheerful than she has done for months. I was just so pleased to hear her giggling that I forgot all about asking if she'd thought of names, I was just thinking of funny things to tell her!


 

Love it:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Are you feeling better now ?


I still have the tummy bug and it really hurts. Hopefully it'll pass.


----------



## feorag

Oh - not nice Cilla! Do you think it's a bug or something you've eaten?


----------



## Shell195

I just noticed you have a ticker


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I've just done it! :lol2:

I'm now on live chat with someone on ebay cos I can't access any of my saved searches and saved sellers - it's a technical glitch apparently, but it's been going on for weeks cos I 'spoke' to someone about it weeks ago! :roll:

And now I'm off to my bed, cos I'm face painting tomorrow at the National Sheepdog Trials at Alnwick! I'm a busy woman me! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I've just done it! :lol2:
> 
> I'm now on live chat with someone on ebay cos I can't access any of my saved searches and saved sellers - it's a technical glitch apparently, but it's been going on for weeks cos I 'spoke' to someone about it weeks ago! :roll:
> 
> And now I'm off to my bed, cos I'm face painting tomorrow at the National Sheepdog Trials at Alnwick! I'm a busy woman me! :lol2:


 

You really are a busy lady, can I have some of your energy please:lol2:
Night Eileen have a good day


----------



## feorag

Energy? WTF is that? :lol2:

I got the results of my blood tests and everything's OK, so the problem is definitely in me head, not me body! :roll: So the doc has put me on slightly stronger anti-d's than I've been given in the past and has given me a number to ring for counselling! Trouble is he says one of the most common side effects of these tablets in the early stages is feelings of nausea, so I told him that I wasn't gonna start taking them until the weekend, cos I can't be nauseous at the minute - got too much to do!

Anyway, WTF you talking about woman - you're just as bad! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Energy? WTF is that? :lol2:
> 
> I got the results of my blood tests and everything's OK, so the problem is definitely in me head, not me body! :roll: So the doc has put me on slightly stronger anti-d's than I've been given in the past and has given me a number to ring for counselling! Trouble is he says one of the most common side effects of these tablets in the early stages is feelings of nausea, so I told him that I wasn't gonna start taking them until the weekend, cos I can't be nauseous at the minute - got too much to do!
> 
> *Anyway, WTF you talking about woman - you're just as bad!* :lol2:


 

I wish:lol2:


----------



## feorag

You are!! You're always dashing off to hospitals lol and your sanctuary and rescuing critters etc etc

And now I definitely am off to bed or I'll never get up in the morning! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Anyone around? :blush:


----------



## ditta

me:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

It looks like its just me & you hun :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

and meeeee


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> and meeeee


I wondered where you were!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I wondered where you were!


hiding :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hiding :gasp:


From who??? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> From who??? :gasp:


ninjas:gasp:
lol i need sleep night col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ninjas:gasp:
> lol i need sleep night col


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Amalthea

Morning... *YAWN* Am just about to head out to work. See ya later


----------



## feorag

Morning. I'm clocking in and clocking straight back out again too! :lol2:

Of to my sheepdog trials. Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen you forgot to mention the taxi service I provide too:whistling2:

Im off to the sanctuary for the day then dropping 2 cats off at their new home, see you later


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .

We have to go to Martins mums, Ashton and Manchester. But Martin only got to sleep two hours ago so who knows.

I am teaching myself the Korean alphabet today .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> We have to go to Martins mums, Ashton and Manchester. But Martin only got to sleep two hours ago so who knows.
> 
> I am teaching myself the Korean alphabet today .


 thats an interesting thing to be doing: victory:

i woke up with a very swolen throat but its starting to go down now, i'm off to work now see yas later


----------



## Cillah

Well I want to know a fourth language and I quite like Korean. .


----------



## Amalthea

What other languages do you know?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Gosh, can't believe only 1 page has passed from me posting last night/this morning! :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> What other languages do you know?


Well my family is French and then Japanese.


----------



## selina20

Heya long time no see people. How is everyone.


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Well my family is French and then Japanese.


 
Ahhhh!! I'd love to speak other languages.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Ahhhh!! I'd love to speak other languages.


You could always learn?


----------



## Zoo-Man

We are looking after 2 of my friend's dogs til next week. Theres Pancho the hairless Chinese Crested, & Daphne the Boston Terrier. Daphne is the mum to my Daisy. Will get some pics in a bit.


----------



## ditta

afternoon cat chatters..........good news, spaggy has gone 3 days with solid poo.......bad news. we are back to running nose and mouth and crying 24/7.....wtf is wrong with this bloody cat?:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen you forgot to mention the taxi service I provide too:whistling2:


I did, but only insofar as your regular route to A&E :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Gosh, can't believe only 1 page has passed from me posting last night/this morning! :gasp:


You might not be able to believe it, but i tell you I'm bloody relieved! I've caught up in about 2 minutes - that's a change!

Hi Selina, you haven't been on this thread for months! Did you get my pm about the money for the jewellery?

Ditta good (and bad) news about Spaggy. Maybe he just needs a bit more attention today???

Well the sheepdog trials were interesting, but I didn't make much money! Painted 5 faces and did 1 tattoo! I ended up looking like the tattooed lady cos I just sat and painted my arm to occupy myself. Tomorrow I'll take a book! :roll:

Everyone who came in the tent was commenting about how bad the sheep were! Apparently they were the worst flock most of the dog people had ever worked and it was taking so long everything was running late. The organiser said she reckoned they wouldn't get finished until about 8:00 tonight! :roll: So they're all hoping they have a better flock to work with tomorrow.


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> You could always learn?


*nods* I will do at some point  Possibly German. I know a bit, spent 4 years of my childhood there, and my "baby" brother was born there (and is fluent). I took American Sign Language in high school, but I don't remember a lot, because I don't get to use it here in the UK :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

hello everyone i'm back from the slave pit that is iceland


----------



## feorag

Jen, your lion charm arrived today - looks pretty good, but I don't think you replied to my question about the heart - whether you wanted a clear one, or a coloured one???


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, your lion charm arrived today - looks pretty good, but I don't think you replied to my question about the heart - whether you wanted a clear one, or a coloured one???


That's cuz I never saw your question *lol* A clear one, I think  :2thumb:

Am uploading some Diesel and Peri pics


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/566102-i-cant-help.html#post6841590


----------



## feorag

OK - I'll need to buy one cos I don't have one in my stash, so another delay! BTW do you want a lamb or not??

Found this one in Aussie if you're interested??Barn Yard Sheep Pewter Charm - 1 Bail - AL391 on eBay (end time 25-Aug-10 05:08:32 BST)


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *nods* I will do at some point  Possibly German. I know a bit, spent 4 years of my childhood there, and my "baby" brother was born there (and is fluent). I took American Sign Language in high school, but I don't remember a lot, because I don't get to use it here in the UK :roll:


That's really cool . Main loves German but he's learning French as I want our children to be bilingual.

I only see French when I talk to family. I don't see much Japanese either. But I go out of my way to listen to Japanese music, watch J movies, read J books and find J friends online. It helps .


----------



## Cillah

I meant Martin. My phone tries to spell check and correct things :/


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... Don't worry about the lamb  And there's no rush. Don't worry about it 

I translated for ya, Cilla  *lol* I plan on using Sign when we have kids, cuz babies pick it up a lot quicker than spoken words, so they can communicate exactly what they want sooner.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, not long back from the sanctuary and did a homevisit for another lucky cat and dropped the other 2 at their new home on the way back. 

Everytime I look at Cinders she is eating:2thumb: It makes me think all the worry and expense was worth it(I wont know how much the vet bill is until it drops through the letter box early next month)

Ditta, I dont know what to suggest about Spaggy(could it be a reaction to his medication?)

Cilla you dont half pick some hard languages to learn:whistling2:

Eileen, if they thought those sheep were badly behaved they should meet our woolly sanctuary residents, 3 highlands, 2 dartmoor and 2 ex eating sheep :gasp: (the sheep from hell :lol2


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, not long back from the sanctuary and did a homevisit for another lucky cat and dropped the other 2 at their new home on the way back.
> 
> Everytime I look at Cinders she is eating:2thumb: It makes me think all the worry and expense was worth it(I wont know how much the vet bill is until it drops through the letter box early next month)
> 
> Ditta, I dont know what to suggest about Spaggy(could it be a reaction to his medication?)
> 
> Cilla you dont half pick some hard languages to learn:whistling2:
> 
> Eileen, if they thought those sheep were badly behaved they should meet our woolly sanctuary residents, 3 highlands, 2 dartmoor and 2 ex eating sheep :gasp: (the sheep from hell :lol2


 whats an ex eating sheep


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> whats an ex eating sheep


hopefully a sheep that eats exes ...and hopefully shell will loan me one


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> whats an ex eating sheep


 

One of those breeds they use for meat, I cant remember the breed:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> One of those breeds they use for meat, I cant remember the breed:lol2:


 ah so a rescue lol, i was picturing a pair of skeletons


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hopefully a sheep that eats exes ...and hopefully shell will loan me one


i've never understud the whole anoying ex thing surely once you're broken up then thats it no more need for extended contact but then i don't have any ex's, diana is the only girlfreind i've had


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i've never understud the whole anoying ex thing surely once you're broken up then thats it no more need for extended contact but then i don't have any ex's, diana is the only girlfreind i've had


it was a joke....


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> it was a joke....


 i know it was hun but, some jokes carry a truth


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i know it was hun but, some jokes carry a truth


well like you say you dont have the misfortune of dealing with an ex do you


----------



## Cillah

Yes and no Shell. Not counting French because it's pretty much my language anyway. Japanese is easy! The letters sound the way they are spelled. Like tsunami is the letter tsu, the letter na and the letter mi. Grammar is different but not hard. It does have three alphabets though. The main one, the one I described is easy, the second is easy and is used for foreign words and the letters spell out the word. Like terevi is tv. Bur then there is Kanji.. Those complicated ones. There's thousands of them!

Korean writing system is east. Korea boasts a 99% literacy rate because in the 1400s the emperor or whatever they are called in Korea, changed the alphabet to something everyone could understand. Those big characters are made up of letters .


Tom what isn't there to get with exes? I've had multiple boyfriends growing up and I call them my exes. I am good friends with some of them still. Wow. You're brave. I don't think I could marry the first person I went out with. I've learned so much from each relationship and I probably wouldn't have one as great as I do now without the prior ones .


----------



## Amalthea

I've never had "proper" boyfriends..... I had a guy that I was attached at the face whenever we met, but as soon as I introduced him to friends of mine, he asked one of them out. And then one other that I dated a couple times. Gary's my first REAL boyfriend


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> well like you say you dont have the misfortune of dealing with an ex do you


 nope i don't, sorry if i've upset you, i was just talkin in general i know some people with some crazy ex's dianas sister has a couple of them


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> nope i don't, sorry if i've upset you, i was just talkin in general i know some people with some crazy ex's dianas sister has a couple of them


dw you havent lol


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yes and no Shell. Not counting French because it's pretty much my language anyway. Japanese is easy! The letters sound the way they are spelled. Like tsunami is the letter tsu, the letter na and the letter mi. Grammar is different but not hard. It does have three alphabets though. The main one, the one I described is easy, the second is easy and is used for foreign words and the letters spell out the word. Like terevi is tv. Bur then there is Kanji.. Those complicated ones. There's thousands of them!
> 
> Korean writing system is east. Korea boasts a 99% literacy rate because in the 1400s the emperor or whatever they are called in Korea, changed the alphabet to something everyone could understand. Those big characters are made up of letters .
> 
> 
> Tom what isn't there to get with exes? I've had multiple boyfriends growing up and I call them my exes. I am good friends with some of them still. Wow. You're brave. I don't think I could marry the first person I went out with. I've learned so much from each relationship and I probably wouldn't have one as great as I do now without the prior ones .


 i have dated other people but it's never gone any further than that, we have known eachother since i was 15 and and we will have been together for 4 years in november, i find it very hard to imagine life without her.


----------



## Cillah

I've had many boyfriends so I've had some crazies. Three in particular. A drug dealer who had a child, someone who moved state to be with me and I dated for two years and threatened suicide if I broke up with him and that's a long story and I dated the number two MMA fighter in my country who was physically abusive and tried to break my arm and put me in sleeper locks. He'd make me tap out. Yep! Interesting stuff .


----------



## Amalthea

You are too young to have been through all that, Cilla


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> You are too young to have been through all that, Cilla


 that was my thoughts, poor cilla, i don't know what insecurities could make anyone abuse their partner, it just undermines everything that a relationship is suposed to be imo


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i have dated other people but it's never gone any further than that, we have known eachother since i was 15 and and we will have been together for 4 years in november, i find it very hard to imagine life without her.


That's sweet .


----------



## Shell195

Bloody hell Cilla, thats awful :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> You are too young to have been through all that, Cilla


I didn't have such self respect and made a lot of bad choices. But I'm better off than a lot of people. Annnd Martins a big softie .


----------



## Amalthea

I know our mistakes make us a better person, but it's upsetting to know that you've had to go through what you did. 

I have led a very sheltered life.


----------



## Cillah

I haven't. I've had a lot of really horrible experiences and the like when I was little but it's all in the past now. I'm honestly not bothered and didn't say those things for a reaction. We were just talking about exes .

Anyway I am off to eat dinner and spend some quality time with Martin as he's been so busy lately. .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I haven't. I've had a lot of really horrible experiences and the like when I was little but it's all in the past now. I'm honestly not bothered and didn't say those things for a reaction. We were just talking about exes .
> 
> Anyway I am off to eat dinner and spend some quality time with Martin as he's been so busy lately. .


 i didn't think you said it for a reaction is just a bit shocking for one so young, i think i'm very much in the same boat as jen, in that i lived quite a sheltered life, but some of katys ex's where incredible one was cheating on her and even threatend to burn the house down with her son in it


----------



## Amalthea

I know you didn't, Cilla  It's just I really struggle to think that not everybody has led the same sheltered life as myself. I know I'm lucky in a way, but it's hard to get my head around it. I'm very naive.


----------



## tomwilson

so whats everyones plans for tomorrow


----------



## Amalthea

Just added MORE pics (with the babies, too):

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/566102-i-cant-help.html

I am having a lie in tomorrow, then off to Bolton to find out about my phone (*fingers crossed*) and do a bit of canvassing. Dunno if I'll have a party to do or not tomorrow evening. How about you?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just added MORE pics (with the babies, too):
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/566102-i-cant-help.html
> 
> I am having a lie in tomorrow, then off to Bolton to find out about my phone (*fingers crossed*) and do a bit of canvassing. Dunno if I'll have a party to do or not tomorrow evening. How about you?


 should have my new bank card tommorow so may go and spens some pennies, we need to go to the bank for diana too


----------



## Amalthea

Dangerous stuff!! That reminds me!!! I've been accepted for a credit card, so I can actually start building my credit score! Don't know how I feel about this >.<


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Dangerous stuff!! That reminds me!!! I've been accepted for a credit card, so I can actually start building my credit score! Don't know how I feel about this >.<


 oh no this is my debit card, i've never had a credit card even though i should so that i can get a credit score but scared of going over the top


----------



## Amalthea

Me too.... But I can't get ANYTHING at the moment, no overdraft, loan, nothing. So......... Credit card *scared*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Me too.... But I can't get ANYTHING at the moment, no overdraft, loan, nothing. So......... Credit card *scared*


 i think its some thing me and diana need to discuss, as its something that does have to be done, i also need to see the advisors in my bank as i haven't seeen one for a few years and i need to start saving some money


----------



## Amalthea

I just set up a savings account with a standing order of £20 to go into it every month.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I just set up a savings account with a standing order of £20 to go into it every month.


 think i'm gonna do similar but make it 20 a week while i can afford to do that and maybe reduce it as i need to


----------



## Amalthea

I know I couldn't afford £20 a week... Gary's putting £20 a month away, as well, so next summer maybe we can take the mutt and go down to Sussex for a few days


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I know I couldn't afford £20 a week... Gary's putting £20 a month away, as well, so next summer maybe we can take the mutt and go down to Sussex for a few days


 i couldn't have last year but i will be ok while i'm in dianas parents as we wont be paying nearly as much as we did in the flat


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Yeah, that's handy!


----------



## Zoo-Man

As promised, pics of our house-guests for the week.

Daphne









My Daisy next to her mum









Pancho


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> As promised, pics of our house-guests for the week.
> 
> Daphne
> image
> 
> My Daisy next to her mum
> image
> 
> Pancho
> image


 that last ones a funny looking dog


----------



## Amalthea

My friend is breeding her CC powder puff to a CC when she comes into season next (prolly next month). They are so odd looking!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Very cute dogs Col:flrt: Do chinese hairless come in more than one size?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> As promised, pics of our house-guests for the week.
> 
> Daphne
> image
> 
> My Daisy next to her mum
> image
> 
> Pancho
> image


LOVE chinese cresteds :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> that last ones a funny looking dog


He's a hairless Chinese Crested, with only 1 eye. He was taken to the vets to be PTS by his breeder cos he had an infected eye. But the vet 'saved' him & rehomed him with my friend after removing his poorly eye.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Very cute dogs Col:flrt: Do chinese hairless come in more than one size?


As far as I know, there is only one size of Chinese Crested Shell


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> As far as I know, there is only one size of Chinese Crested Shell


 I just wondered as they arent a breed you often see
Very cute:flrt: Some breeders dont deserve animals:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> He's a hairless Chinese Crested, with only 1 eye. He was taken to the vets to be PTS by his breeder cos he had an infected eye. But the vet 'saved' him & rehomed him with my friend after removing his poorly eye.


 terrible breeder, lovely vet


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> terrible breeder, lovely vet


Here here!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I've never had "proper" boyfriends..... I had a guy that I was attached at the face whenever we met, but as soon as I introduced him to friends of mine, he asked one of them out. And then one other that I dated a couple times. Gary's my first REAL boyfriend


My God Jen, I've had more husbands than you've had boyfriends! :blush: :lol2:
I had loads of boyfriends before I met John too. I got very bored, very easily - sometimes after only 1 date. I would phantasise about a current bloke I fancied, like how could I get him to ask me out. Eventually I'd succeed and be high as a kite, then maybe after one or two dates I would find something I didn't like, like the way they ate (very common problem of mine! :roll or the way they kissed or some other irritating habit and that was it! Until I started going out with my friend's cousin who was at Glasgow Vet College, when I was 20 I don't think I'd ever gone out with anyone for longer than about a month, most of them a week! :lol2:


tomwilson said:


> so whats everyones plans for tomorrow


I'm back at the sheepdog trials again.

Lovely dogs Colin and there's nowt wrong with an animal with one eye! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

I'm back 


Today I found out I had less money in my bank account than I thought I did. I have like nothing. :gasp:

We are relying on Martin and have a back up credit card that we won't hopefully have to use and then Martin gets his graduate loan in September.. But hopefully I have a job by then -sigh-


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I'm back
> 
> 
> Today I found out I had less money in my bank account than I thought I did. I have like nothing. :gasp:
> 
> We are relying on Martin and have a back up credit card that we won't hopefully have to use and then Martin gets his graduate loan in September.. But hopefully I have a job by then -sigh-


Isn't it crap having no money? Its the biggest thing that gets me down!


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Isn't it crap having no money? Its the biggest thing that gets me down!


Yessss and worrying.

I have.. £12 to my name! Go me. Without a job that is not likely to increase anytime soon. But I am applying for a job at the local bowling alley soon. Surely they are not THAT selective.. As everyone else has just ignored me. I even have a national insurance number now, hohum. 

It gets me down as well because Martin and I can not really do anything. We have never gone to the movies and did not do anything for either of our birthdays. Sometimes it gets boring and we get on eachothers nerves as we are always together. But we know that is why so its fine.. But still. :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Isn't it crap having no money? Its the biggest thing that gets me down!


Very true Colin.

Having money doesn't make you happy, but not having any can sure as hell make you miserable!!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Very true Colin.
> 
> Having money doesn't make you happy, but not having any can sure as hell make you miserable!!


 money is the root of all evil, i've heard that said alot


----------



## Cillah

I would be happy with enough money to pay the bills, buy essential things and then maybe a bit left over so Martin and I can actually go out sometimes..

I don't want to be that well off or anything.. Just want to be able to get by. =/


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I would be happy with enough money to pay the bills, buy essential things and then maybe a bit left over so Martin and I can actually go out sometimes..
> 
> I don't want to be that well off or anything.. Just want to be able to get by. =/


Same here! At the moment, we are living on £65 a week, until the Job Centre sort out putting Clark on to my JSA claim. Its ridiculous. We have to break into the money that is spoken for to get food, then have to lend off my mum at the end of the month to pay rent.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Very true Colin.
> 
> Having money doesn't make you happy, but not having any can sure as hell make you miserable!!


Very true Eileen. I have had many a weep at night when alone due to worrying about money.


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Same here! At the moment, we are living on £65 a week, until the Job Centre sort out putting Clark on to my JSA claim. Its ridiculous. We have to break into the money that is spoken for to get food, then have to lend off my mum at the end of the month to pay rent.


We aren't paying rent at the moment as our landlady is letting us not pay until we can but.. We still have so many bills as the like. We both need full time jobs. Martin has more hours but we still need more. We apply for everything but just haven't been lucky yet.

We have to lend off of people as well. It's horrible. =/


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Very true Eileen. I have had many a weep at night when alone due to worrying about money.


Me too - for most of my life! :roll:

When we started the court case to try and see our granddaughter, we just had to stop spending on anything that wasn't necessary because of the expense. So for nearly 3 years we never went out and we never did anything. We did manage to have our annual holiday, but that was all we did! And then we walked away with nothing! My lifetime savings (not much anyway, just what I got for my share of the house in my divorce) that I'd hung onto through thick and thin when the children were growing up, just about all gone!

At least now I have my pension, which is great because it is financial security and I've always wanted to be paid for doing nothing - at last!!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> We aren't paying rent at the moment as our landlady is letting us not pay until we can but.. We still have so many bills as the like. We both need full time jobs. Martin has more hours but we still need more. We apply for everything but just haven't been lucky yet.
> 
> We have to lend off of people as well. It's horrible. =/


I think if it wasn't for my mum, we would either have starved to death or been cleared out by bailiffs! 

We are in major debt, due to outstanding debts from the pet shop. We are getting help from the Citizens Advice Bereaux, so it makes me feel a bit better, but I have never been so down than from December 13th to the present day!


----------



## feorag

Did the police never find out who did it? And I'm still trying to get my head around how the landlord was able to sell the surviving stock which belonged to you and which you should have been able to sell yourselves.

Sad isn't it how one major event can have such a dramatic difference to a life?

Well we'll all think positively on here and think that you will get the job at Blackpool Zoo or the parrot one and Cilla will get a job too!

And now I'm off to bed, cos I'm buggered! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Did the police never find out who did it? And I'm still trying to get my head around how the landlord was able to sell the surviving stock which belonged to you and which you should have been able to sell yourselves.
> 
> Sad isn't it how one major event can have such a dramatic difference to a life?
> 
> Well we'll all think positively on here and think that you will get the job at Blackpool Zoo or the parrot one and Cilla will get a job too!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed, cos I'm buggered! :lol2:


Nope, the police have no-one for it. I took the surviving livestock home & rehomed or sold them. It was the dry goods such as parrot cages, vivariums, etc that he stopped us getting to by having the locks to the shop changed. 

I try to think positively every day, but some days (mainly nights actually) I just feel so down & low. I think this forum helps keep me sane.


----------



## freekygeeky

please do check these out!
help me raise money!!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...handmade-custom-made-beautiful-different.html


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, the police have no-one for it. I took the surviving livestock home & rehomed or sold them. It was the dry goods such as parrot cages, vivariums, etc that he stopped us getting to by having the locks to the shop changed.
> 
> I try to think positively every day, but some days (mainly nights actually) I just feel so down & low. *I think this forum helps keep me sane*.


 are you sure:lol2: i some times think this place is like an online nut house


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> are you sure:lol2: i some times think this place is like an online nut house


Mmm, that sounds more like it to be honest! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, that sounds more like it to be honest! :lol2:


 thought so, i'm fed up today, how about you


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> thought so, i'm fed up today, how about you


Im ok today mate. I came to an agreement about the Leopard Tortoises I was pestering Clark for yesterday. Basically, I can get them as long as I dont ask for another animal again, with the exceptions of unless one of a breeding group or pair of animals dies & needs replacing, or until we get a bigger house or have more money! So Im ok with that! :2thumb:

Why are you fed up matey?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok today mate. I came to an agreement about the Leopard Tortoises I was pestering Clark for yesterday. Basically, I can get them as long as I dont ask for another animal again, with the exceptions of unless one of a breeding group or pair of animals dies & needs replacing, or until we get a bigger house or have more money! So Im ok with that! :2thumb:
> 
> Why are you fed up matey?


 just really fed up of everything atm,

i couldn't make an agreement like that it would tourture me


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just really fed up of everything atm,
> 
> i couldn't make an agreement like that it would tourture me


I get like that some days Tom. I bet you havent told Diana just how crap you feel either have you? Im like this. I just ponder things on my own & get depressed.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I get like that some days Tom. I bet you havent told Diana just how crap you feel either have you? Im like this. I just ponder things on my own & get depressed.


 pretty much


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> pretty much


I know just how you feel mate. When Im having a down day, I don't mention it to Clark as I dont want to dump my crappy feelings on him & risk upsetting him too.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - yeh! me first!!! :2thumb:


Zoo-Man said:


> It was the dry goods such as parrot cages, vivariums, etc that he stopped us getting to by having the locks to the shop changed.


Yes, that was what I meant - I used the word 'surviving' meaning not burnt or too severely smoke damaged to be re-sellable. I think that's appalling that he did that, because technically surely that was stealing??


tomwilson said:


> are you sure:lol2: i some times think this place is like an online nut house


Some parts of it are, I read some threads and think "not a full shilling" :lol2: And over 18 seems to be full of frustrated flashers, who use it as an opportunity to show off their bits for the opposite sex to drool over! :crazy:

Boys, don't you think the very fact that you aren't discussing your true feelings with your partners is actually contributing to how you feel? Just an observation, but talking about your problems and feelings can help you deal with it and if you can't talk it out with the person you are closest too it seems rather sad.


----------



## Amalthea

She's a smart woman, our Eileen 

Morning


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .

I am annoyed because my old workplace didn't give me my tax refund because I quit. It's only a couple of hundred but it'd be so handy. :/


----------



## Amalthea

Surely it's not their choice if they give you something you are entitled to??


----------



## Cillah

I know.. It's just the company itself is very slack. I just messaged an old manager of mine to see if he could help but I am seeing it as a lost cause. :/


----------



## Amalthea

Don't give up, cuz they don't have the right to with-hold money you are entitled to.


----------



## Cillah

He said he would look into it next week for me and it probably got sent to a wrong address. Hoping it gets resolved. So much harder to work things out when you don't live in the country!


----------



## Amalthea

I understand completely!! I still don't have a replacement drivers license after mine got stolen last year!!


----------



## Cillah

That's horrible.

Do you still have an American bank account open?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I have one that my Mom, Gary, and I are all named on... But no cards for them, cuz they were stolen at the same time as my license. The banks won't help sort it out.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I agree Eileen is a VERY wise woman 

Cilla, keep nagging the company until you get your tax back.

Tom/Colin, I hope you are both feeling more positive today and I also think that that when you are feeling fed up you should tell your oh as a problem shared is a problem halved

Im just off to post the phone I sold on Ebay(I actually sold it for more than I paid for it:lol2

We had thunder this morning but I only heard the last bit as I was asleep:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Dontcha just LOVE it when that happens!!!! (phone)


----------



## Cillah

I have one open and I use it to get money from mum to here. It's so much easier and there is no bills as we go to my Aussie account, to Martin's paypal to his account. Mum hasn't given me money but I assume she will the tax. :2thumb:

I was unsure if I'd keep it open though. I suppose I will.

I also have a question for you Jen about mice! My black 'self' Aero. He was all black but now the fluffy fur behind his ears is pure white and his tummy has white specks and a white patch. Within the last month. The fluffy white ears are cute but.. I'm confused! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Dontcha just LOVE it when that happens!!!! (phone)


 
Certainly do *grins


----------



## Amalthea

I've no idea about the white bits on your little mouse. Maybe he's silvering? It can happen in rats.

That's the reason we had the account open with Mom on it. She could put monies in there for pressies and such.


----------



## Cillah

I thought it was weird as well. I will take a photo of it next time I get him out .


----------



## Shell195

I have bathed and clipped Murphy and Josh, I still have Bambi to do though and I hate poodle fluff:bash:
Just bought a 500ml Frontline spray so I can deflea my lot as the neighbours cat that sleeps in our kitchen of a night( I leave the window open for him) has a flea allergy that they dont treat unless I call the RSPCA, I think I will do him too since Ive already him had castrated and worm him when I do my lot:bash:
It still amazes me why people get a pet then neglect it:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like he's your cat......


----------



## Cillah

That's horrible. Stories like that made me sad..

Martin just had what I think was a promising interview over the phone for a bank.. But I'm not sure.. He hasn't come down yet. But he was saying a lot of that's great and thank yous. Hmm..


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Sounds like he's your cat......


 
It sometimes feels like it, hes a lovely cat but Elmo hates him which is a shame as he could move in otherwise.
Another neighbour feeds him so the owner openly admitted she doesnt bother buying any food:gasp: Hes only about 20 months old but was going through everyones windows and spraying which is when I had a dust up with the owner and said I would pay for castration, to which she agreed.
Mindy(dog) sleeps in the kitchen and doesnt mind sharing with him as if I come down during the night hes curled up asleep on the kitchen side.
Think he may disappear when the weather goes cold.


----------



## ditta

im just off out......its friday, do you remember where i go on fridays?:lol2:

got to nip to cash n carry first and for mealies and crix, ive spent most of the morning looking for a body as the hallway is full of feathers:gasp: all chickens present and correct but i cant find any body or beak and feets, maybe the cats plucked it in the hall then took it back out........tis very warm you know and my cats are very thoughtful:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - yeh! me first!!! :2thumb:Yes, that was what I meant - I used the word 'surviving' meaning not burnt or too severely smoke damaged to be re-sellable. I think that's appalling that he did that, because technically surely that was stealing??
> Some parts of it are, I read some threads and think "not a full shilling" :lol2: And over 18 seems to be full of frustrated flashers, who use it as an opportunity to show off their bits for the opposite sex to drool over! :crazy:
> 
> Boys, don't you think the very fact that you aren't discussing your true feelings with your partners is actually contributing to how you feel? Just an observation, but talking about your problems and feelings can help you deal with it and if you can't talk it out with the person you are closest too it seems rather sad.


we did this morning eileen thing is we're both a bit like this at the moment and it gets to the point where i have to tell diana just so that she knows that she's not the cause tbh


----------



## Cillah

Martin has an interview with RBS. YAY 

It pays sooooo well and he passed the online interview, the phone interview and has a face to face interview in two weeks. Yay . He has a 1 in 3 chance of getting it and the guy who interviewed him said he passed as very good and the other two were average and poor. It's £14k a year starting. Going up to £19k after a year and he was £4k of benefits. Ahhhhhh. Please wish him luck!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Martin has an interview with RBS. YAY
> 
> It pays sooooo well and he passed the online interview, the phone interview and has a face to face interview in two weeks. Yay . He has a 1 in 3 chance of getting it and the guy who interviewed him said he passed as very good and the other two were average and poor. It's £14k a year starting. Going up to £19k after a year and he was £4k of benefits. Ahhhhhh. Please wish him luck!


good look martin


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Martin has an interview with RBS. YAY
> 
> It pays sooooo well and he passed the online interview, the phone interview and has a face to face interview in two weeks. Yay . He has a 1 in 3 chance of getting it and the guy who interviewed him said he passed as very good and the other two were average and poor. It's £14k a year starting. Going up to £19k after a year and he was £4k of benefits. Ahhhhhh. Please wish him luck!


 

Good luck Martin and all fingers and toes crossed for you:no1:

Ditta, you go to your sisters on a Friday:lol2:I hate it when cats catch critters:bash:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> good look martin
> image


Thanks. We really need it and it's well paid. Good hours and only 5 weekends (One day though) out of 13. Ohh gosh I want him to get it. :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> She's a smart woman, our Eileen


Only cos I am very old and most of what you've yet to experience, I probably already have! :lol2: 


Cillah said:


> I am annoyed because my old workplace didn't give me my tax refund because I quit. It's only a couple of hundred but it'd be so handy. :/


so is tax in Australia different then, Cilla, because here in Britain you would have to claim it back from the Tax office at the end of the tax year. You cannot claim back tax paid through your employer.


Shell195 said:


> Im just off to post the phone I sold on Ebay(I actually sold it for more than I paid for it:lol2


Well done Shell! :2thumb: A woman after my own heart! I love a profit!!! :lol2:



ditta said:


> im just off out......its friday, do you remember where i go on fridays?:lol2:


I remember too! You're going to your sisters!!! :2thumb: 


tomwilson said:


> we did this morning eileen thing is we're both a bit like this at the moment and it gets to the point where i have to tell diana just so that she knows that she's not the cause tbh


Good for you!! That's the problem you see - if you're down and you don't talk it over, then your partner could misconstrue and think that he/she has done something - now can we get colin to try it! 


tomwilson said:


> good look martin
> image


:gasp: Martin - it's upside down!!! upside down is bad luck! So I've turned it the right way round for you! : victory: 

Cilla, everything is crossed for Martin to get this job!!

And as you'll have guessed that's me home. The rain stopped just as I arrived and the days was cloudy/sunny/very hot, but very windy and all the stuff in the tent kept getting blown off! :roll:

Another quiet day only painted 1 face, but did 7 tattoos, so made 50p more than yesterday! 

However............... it may have paid off because someone from a PR consultancy came over and asked me if I could go to a big corporate event at Floors Castle in Kelso next Sunday!!! :gasp: I said I'd have to check my diary when I got home cos I'm a bit scared!! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

It depends. If you earn under a certain amount $8000 you get all of your tax back automatically. Your employer sends you out a form saying how much you taxed and then you apply for it back through the taxation department.

If you earn a lot more you need to go and do it yourself and you claim it back. You don't get it all back. So most people get a tax man who helps them out so they can claim expenses and stuff.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Only cos I am very old and most of what you've yet to experience, I probably already have! :lol2:
> so is tax in Australia different then, Cilla, because here in Britain you would have to claim it back from the Tax office at the end of the tax year. You cannot claim back tax paid through your employer.
> Well done Shell! :2thumb: A woman after my own heart! I love a profit!!! :lol2:
> 
> I remember too! You're going to your sisters!!! :2thumb:
> Good for you!! That's the problem you see - if you're down and you don't talk it over, then your partner could misconstrue and think that he/she has done something - now can we get colin to try it!
> :gasp: Martin - it's upside down!!! upside down is bad luck! So I've turned it the right way round for you! : victory:
> 
> Cilla, everything is crossed for Martin to get this job!!
> 
> And as you'll have guessed that's me home. The rain stopped just as I arrived and the days was cloudy/sunny/very hot, but very windy and all the stuff in the tent kept getting blown off! :roll:
> 
> Another quiet day only painted 1 face, but did 7 tattoos, so made 50p more than yesterday!
> 
> However............... it may have paid off because someone from a PR consultancy came over and asked me if I could go to a big corporate event at Floors Castle in Kelso next Sunday!!! :gasp: I said I'd have to check my diary when I got home cos I'm a bit scared!! :lol2:


 

:gasp: Go for it Eileen, you may make shed loads of money and get more big bookings:no1:


Its been raining on and off here all day


----------



## Amalthea

Fingers crossed here for Martin!!  Good luck!

I have had a shit day. On my way in to do some canvassing, my neighbor tells me that their daughter's dog (who I've walked for the past 9 years and I was her favorite person in the world) has had to be put down. So I'm sat crying on the bus. And then go in to Bolton to find out my phone is fooked. I just wanna curl up and cry.


----------



## Shell195

amalthea said:


> fingers crossed here for martin!!  good luck!
> 
> I have had a shit day. On my way in to do some canvassing, my neighbor tells me that their daughter's dog (who i've walked for the past 9 years and i was her favorite person in the world) has had to be put down. So i'm sat crying on the bus. And then go in to bolton to find out my phone is fooked. I just wanna curl up and cry.


 

* big hugs


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx.......


----------



## Cillah

I'm so sorry Jen  -hugs-


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> :gasp: Martin - it's upside down!!! upside down is bad luck! So I've turned it the right way round for you! : victory:


Oops!! Senior moment!! :blush: I meant Tom and I forgot the link! :lol2:












Cillah said:


> It depends. If you earn under a certain amount $8000 you get all of your tax back automatically. Your employer sends you out a form saying how much you taxed and then you apply for it back through the taxation department.


I see - different here then! 


Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Go for it Eileen, you may make shed loads of money and get more big bookings:no1:


It's just a crisis of confidence I know - I get a lot of them! But I think I will have a go anyway! 


Amalthea said:


> I have had a shit day. On my way in to do some canvassing, my neighbor tells me that their daughter's dog (who I've walked for the past 9 years and I was her favorite person in the world) has had to be put down. So I'm sat crying on the bus. And then go in to Bolton to find out my phone is fooked. I just wanna curl up and cry.


Oh dear Jen - *hugs* Poor doggy, poor phone, poor you!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Apparently, Milly (the dog) and Rhona (their lab... Milly was a border terrier) were playing and Rhona must have stood on Milly. Broke her back. The vet offered surgery, but said it wasn't likely to help.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Apparently, Milly (the dog) and Rhona (their lab... Milly was a border terrier) were playing and Rhona must have stood on Milly. Broke her back. The vet offered surgery, but said it wasn't likely to help.


 

Thats awful, no wonder you are upset


----------



## freekygeeky

Big Grin!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/566694-so-so-happy-i-got.html


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Thats awful, no wonder you are upset


 
Yeah.... Milly was a miserable little cow, but she always acted very much like an excited puppy when she saw me. When she was younger, if she heard me in my house, she'd jump over the fence to come find me. And it's just such a shock, since she obviously wasn't ill or anything. We used to go for LONG walks together, but lately, it's been very short walks, cuz she was getting old and couldn't handle it any more.


----------



## tomwilson

sorry about your day jen, 

well dianas parents looks about done should be moving in mid week


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> sorry about your day jen,
> 
> well dianas parents looks about done should be moving in mid week


Yay!

:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Yay!
> 
> :2thumb:


 been a long time comming hasn't it


----------



## ditta

hello chatters im home:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Apparently, Milly (the dog) and Rhona (their lab... Milly was a border terrier) were playing and Rhona must have stood on Milly. Broke her back. The vet offered surgery, but said it wasn't likely to help.


OMG! :gasp: Poor old girl - what a shame!

Tom, you must be made up that you can see moving day coming?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> OMG! :gasp: Poor old girl - what a shame!
> 
> Tom, you must be made up that you can see moving day coming?


 it is a weight off my shoulders now that i can see the finnishing line i can tell you that, i'll be in there as soon as i can get all the animals moved in


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> hello chatters im home:lol2:


 Hi Ditta!! We cross posted!


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> hello chatters im home:lol2:


 so where've you been then :lol2:


----------



## ditta

its friday tom oh do keep up:lol2:

sorry jen hugs

good luck martin


spaggy is now eating cat litter:bash::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx everybody.... I'll miss her.


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> its friday tom oh do keep up:lol2:
> 
> sorry jen hugs
> 
> good luck martin
> 
> 
> spaggy is now eating cat litter:bash::bash:


*Tuts* Tom, she's right - do keep up - it's Friday and she visits her sister every Friday! :roll:

That cat will age you faster than Cat will! :roll: PMSL!!!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> *Tuts* Tom, she's right - do keep up - it's Friday and she visits her sister every Friday! :roll:
> 
> That cat will age you faster than Cat will! :roll: PMSL!!!


 i know lol

we cross posted too eileen i just said it was a weight off knowing when i'd be moving in


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> *Tuts* Tom, she's right - do keep up - it's Friday and she visits her sister every Friday! :roll:
> 
> That cat will age you faster than Cat will! :roll: PMSL!!!


 
ermmmmm, cat has man flu so i dont think so eileen:gasp: ive only been home an hour and have already been for cold remedies, and then for a curry cos its all she wants to eat........but i dont mind really:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Martin has an interview with RBS. YAY
> 
> It pays sooooo well and he passed the online interview, the phone interview and has a face to face interview in two weeks. Yay . He has a 1 in 3 chance of getting it and the guy who interviewed him said he passed as very good and the other two were average and poor. It's £14k a year starting. Going up to £19k after a year and he was £4k of benefits. Ahhhhhh. Please wish him luck!


All the very best of luck Martin! :no1:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> image



Gosh they are so scrummy! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> All the very best of luck Martin! :no1:


Thanks. It'll be so good for us.. And life would be so good. He really needs to get it. The wait is going to kill me! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks to Eileen & Shell, you are right, I should talk to Clark when Im feeling down, but its mainly late at night when Im downstairs alone & he is in bed asleep. Again, thanks for your advice girls : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Gosh they are so scrummy! :lol2:


Tikka is getting brave, but follows Peri around like a puppy. Quite cute, really. They were just being carried downstairs to have a run about on the couch in that pic.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Tikka is getting brave, but follows Peri around like a puppy. Quite cute, really. They were just being carried downstairs to have a run about on the couch in that pic.


I must come visit them sometime :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely should


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Definitely should


And Mojo.. Because I have a soft spot for him. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

He's a bit easier to bring on visits


----------



## Amalthea

I figgered it was about time the pinny gigs got their own album on FB and stopped filling up my crittery pics album....

Log in | Facebook


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> ermmmmm, cat has man flu so i dont think so eileen:gasp: ive only been home an hour and have already been for cold remedies, and then for a curry cos its all she wants to eat........but i dont mind really:flrt:


 no she has regular flu you ladies can't catch man flu its a terrible affliction, you don't see men walking round with periods and pregnancy


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> no she has regular flu you ladies can't catch man flu its a terrible affliction, you don't see men walking round with periods and pregnancy


But does this apply to lesbians? If gay men can have a bitch fit, surely lesbians can get man flu?


----------



## Amalthea

I've known some men who seem to PMS....


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> But does this apply to lesbians? If gay men can have a bitch fit, surely lesbians can get man flu?


 :hmm:hhmmm interesting thought, but i don't think we should open the flood gates on this one coll, they maybe able to cross contaminate to hetro sexual females and then we'll really be up sh*t creek :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :hmm:hhmmm interesting thought, but i don't think we should open the flood gates on this one coll, they maybe able to cross contaminate to hetro sexual females and then we'll really be up sh*t creek :lol2:


Then you have gay men bitch slapping people, & there are man-whores.....


----------



## tomwilson

just thought i'm lucky everyone in here has a sense of humour imagine if some one like maina2 got hold of some thing like this


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just thought i'm lucky everyone in here has a sense of humour imagine if some one like maina2 got hold of some thing like this


Theres not much that I would find offensive in life, apart from cruelty to animals, children, the elderly, & people with learning difficulties, & drugs.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Theres not much that I would find offensive in life, apart from cruelty to animals, children, the elderly, & people with learning difficulties, & drugs.


 ok so cruelty to all above groups and the use of recreational drugs


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ok so cruelty to all above groups and the use of recreational drugs


I think thats about it...... :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks to Eileen & Shell, you are right, I should talk to Clark when Im feeling down, but its mainly late at night when Im downstairs alone & he is in bed asleep. Again, thanks for your advice girls : victory:


You're welcome Colin - I see your dilemma, but if you can't talk to Clark at night, then you should do it in the morning.



Zoo-Man said:


> Theres not much that I would find offensive in life, apart from cruelty to animals, children, the elderly, & people with learning difficulties, & drugs.


Same as me! :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You're welcome Colin - I see your dilemma, but if you can't talk to Clark at night, then you should do it in the morning.
> 
> Same as me! :lol:


Well I will make you a promise Eileen - the nexttime I am feeling down, I will talk to Clark about it at the soonest opportunity! 

And great minds think alike hun! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You're welcome Colin - I see your dilemma, but if you can't talk to Clark at night, then you should do it in the morning.
> 
> Same as me! :lol:


 
amd me, but you already knew that:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> amd me, but you already knew that:whistling2:


Another great mind! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Well I will make you a promise Eileen - the nexttime I am feeling down, I will talk to Clark about it at the soonest opportunity!


And you will tell me that you have done it so that I know you listened! :bash: :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> amd me, but you already knew that:whistling2:


I did! :lol2:

And now I'm off to bed - another early start tomorrow! This time to make money for The sanctuary.


----------



## Amalthea

Am off to bed... Been a long day and I'm sleepy. Nighty night, guys!!


----------



## Shell195

Night ladies, Im going shortly as Im tired


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> And you will tell me that you have done it so that I know you listened! :bash: :lol2:
> 
> I did! :lol2:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - another early start tomorrow! This time to make money for The sanctuary.


I will tell you, I promise! : victory:


----------



## feorag

Good!!

And goodnight all!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight ladies x


----------



## tomwilson

night sleepy heads

must say i do agree but i'm not sure where i stand on drugs


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night sleepy heads
> 
> must say i do agree but i'm not sure where i stand on drugs


Personally I don't even like weed, even though its as common as hell. I don't like people smoking tobacco around me, let alone anything else.


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Personally I don't even like weed, even though its as common as hell. I don't like people smoking tobacco around me, let alone anything else.


Alcohol, tobacco, illegal drugs I think is plain stupid. Alcohol I do not agree with, unless you are an sensible folk to enjoy it within reason. Only drugs I believe in is for medical uses:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Alcohol, tobacco, illegal drugs I think is plain stupid. Alcohol I do not agree with, unless you are an sensible folk to enjoy it within reason. Only drugs I believe in is for medical uses:2thumb:


Its very rare I drink alcohol. Only at parties, nights out, etc, which is even rarer now due to being constantly skint!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Personally I don't even like weed, even though its as common as hell. I don't like people smoking tobacco around me, let alone anything else.


 i'm just not sure, it's some thing i have given alot of thought to reasently aswell, i understand how some drugs are very damaging in terms of breaking up families, rises in crime, anti social behaviour but at the same time alot of this goes on with out the aid of drugs, i don't smake or take any drugs and i drink very little btw, but i did used to smoke when i was at school and i also smoked weed in a big way, and quit when i was 16-17 anyway the main reason i've been thinking about it is that untill reacently i would ssay i have stayed away from these things simply through the lack of any addiction once the habit was broken but after the year i've had it has taken some real will power to stay away from them, there's been many a time i've had to pry myself away from packets of dianas cigs,


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm just not sure, it's some thing i have given alot of thought to reasently aswell, i understand how some drugs are very damaging in terms of breaking up families, rises in crime, anti social behaviour but at the same time alot of this goes on with out the aid of drugs, i don't smake or take any drugs and i drink very little btw, but i did used to smoke when i was at school and i also smoked weed in a big way, and quit when i was 16-17 anyway the main reason i've been thinking about it is that untill reacently i would ssay i have stayed away from these things simply through the lack of any addiction once the habit was broken but after the year i've had it has taken some real will power to stay away from them, there's been many a time i've had to pry myself away from packets of dianas cigs,


Aww bud! Well done for not giving in! I have never been tempted to start smoking, though I did try it once when I was a teenager, but I didn't like it.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww bud! Well done for not giving in! I have never been tempted to start smoking, though I did try it once when I was a teenager, but I didn't like it.


 its crazy tbh with you that it has taken no thought since actualy quiting but now it is feeling like a litteral battle of whits in convincing myself that i don't want to start again


----------



## tomwilson

i'm all alone


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im still here! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

And Ive not gone yet:whistling2: Im watching Pit bulls and Parolees on sky


----------



## Shell195

Whats happened to Jaime?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> And Ive not gone yet:whistling2: Im watching Pit bulls and Parolees on sky


I used to watch that, before we got cut off :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Whats happened to Jaime?


 jake said he stole her onto msn, 

i should go to bed as i'm in work in the morning


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Whats happened to Jaime?


She hasn't been as regular as she usually is at night these days.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> She hasn't been as regular as she usually is at night these days.


 lol how do you know about peoples toilet habits


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> lol how do you know about peoples toilet habits


 

PMSL:roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol how do you know about peoples toilet habits


Tom, if you dont ask, you dont get! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> PMSL:roll2:





Zoo-Man said:


> Tom, if you dont ask, you dont get! :lol2:


 i could resist that one


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i could resist that one


I should have re-read my post & saw the toilet reference :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I should have re-read my post & saw the toilet reference :lol2:


 just been looking through some of the pictures of my younger brother on facebook and on some of them he looks like a well chiseled young man and on the rest he looks like my mum on an 18 nto 30's holiday camp


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just been looking through some of the pictures of my younger brother on facebook and on some of them he looks like a well chiseled young man and on the rest he looks like my mum on an 18 nto 30's holiday camp


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


 right i'm off to bed matey see you tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

Right, Im off to bed. Its early for me, but my eyes are so heavy. Goodnight guys


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


tomwilson said:


> must say i do agree but i'm not sure where i stand on drugs


Well on the subject of drugs, I've never taken, been offered or even _seen_ drugs in my entire life, (_saw a purple heart once, but it had been prescribed to my auntie! And I was surprised to see that it was indeed a heart shaped tablet and it was purple!_ :lol but I know enough about them through my daughter and my life has been severely affected and changed in the last almost 20 years by drugs!

What I think is is that addictions to drugs and alcohol don't just affect the user, they affect the entire family. Everyone suffers - sometimes the family more than the user, who is often obivious to what is going on around them because they are so single minded in their pursuit of what drugs or alcohol gives them. It's the family watching the gradual descent and being powerless to stop or help them who suffer.

Well I'm off to a little village fete today to raise money for The Sanctuary, what's everyone else up to?


----------



## Amalthea

Never tried anything myself in the way of drugs (or cigarettes).... *shrugs* Again, I've led a very sheltered life. The first time I smelled weed I was already here and I told Gary that I smelled a skunk and his response was "yes, you do". I was so confused. :blush:

Am getting ready for work. Going in early to get some help with my probation file (that all new employees have to finish in 6 months). Then I have a party tonight (it's a divorce party... should be fun).


----------



## Cillah

I've been offered drugs but never taken them. I used to smoke though. Stopped because of Martin. He wouldn't date me if I did as his Dad died because of it and his mum almost did. Good enough reason for me!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im well ill guys  and i cant do my gym  

and who the hell tagged this thread with "cat shut up about the chi"?!?!?! 

i bet i know who, and she will never get a coffee made by me again! HMPH!!


ACHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! <wipes laptop screen with sleeve>


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Its very rare I drink alcohol. Only at parties, nights out, etc, which is even rarer now due to being constantly skint!


I know how you feel. Drinking for the first time in forever on Monday night as a belated outing for Martin's 21st. We haven't had the money and I didn't in Australia either as I was keeping it for here.

I'm not a big drinker but Martin insists I do so I might as well. It'll be free because it's his birthday. But I'm a bad drunk, haha. :blush:


----------



## ditta

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im well ill guys  and i cant do my gym
> 
> and who the hell tagged this thread with "cat shut up about the chi"?!?!?!
> 
> i bet i know who, and she will never get a coffee made by me again! HMPH!!
> 
> 
> ACHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! <wipes laptop screen with sleeve>


 
babe it wasnt me...........really it wasnt, i bet it was tom, hes the tag king around here:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I know how you feel. Drinking for the first time in forever on Monday night as a belated outing for Martin's 21st. We haven't had the money and I didn't in Australia either as I was keeping it for here.
> 
> I'm not a big drinker but Martin insists I do so I might as well. It'll be free because it's his birthday. But I'm a bad drunk, haha. :blush:


 
i dont touch alcohol, i do smoke tobacco, i do on the odd occasion smoke weed, i do take prescription medication and have once dropped a tab of acid......a very long time ago but that is all, no 'hard drugs' :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i dont touch alcohol, i do smoke tobacco, i do on the odd occasion smoke weed, i do take prescription medication and have once dropped a tab of acid......a very long time ago but that is all, no 'hard drugs' :gasp:


 

ditta is a baddddddddddddddddddddddd girl:lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and who the hell tagged this thread with "cat shut up about the chi"?!?!?!


:roll2: PMSL!! Cat that's been on here forever - you should keep up with things! 

Sorry you not well - man flu can be terrible! :lol:



ditta said:


> i dont touch alcohol, i do smoke tobacco, i do on the odd occasion smoke weed, i do take prescription medication and have once dropped a tab of acid......a very long time ago but that is all, no 'hard drugs' :gasp:


:gasp: Oooh naughty!! :lol2:

Well I'm back from my village fete - very small village, very small fete, very expensive!!! Think our tombola went very well so hopefully we made a bit of dosh for the animals! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!! Cat that's been on here forever - you should keep up with things!
> 
> Sorry you not well - man flu can be terrible! :lol:
> 
> :gasp: Oooh naughty!! :lol2:
> 
> Well I'm back from my village fete - very small village, very small fete, very expensive!!! Think our tombola went very well so hopefully we made a bit of dosh for the animals! :2thumb:


 

I was ignoring Cat`s manflu in the hope it went away:lol2:

Glad you had a good day


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ive done lots of drugs - not that i would ever do them now, but i was a very experimental teenager. have tried extacy, speed, ketamine, coke, gas, cannabis, acid. I dont understand why alcohol and nicotine is acceptable yet some of the illegals ive mentioned arent, as they cause more deaths and are a lot more harmful. 

that bein said, i drink very rarely, i dont smoke anymore and havent taken anythin illegal for a few years now


----------



## ditta

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive done lots of drugs - not that i would ever do them now, but i was a very experimental teenager. have tried extacy, speed, ketamine, coke, gas, cannabis, acid. I dont understand why alcohol and nicotine is acceptable yet some of the illegals ive mentioned arent, as they cause more deaths and are a lot more harmful.
> 
> that bein said, i drink very rarely, i dont smoke anymore and havent taken anythin illegal for a few years now


 well well welll, you lot think im naughty:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> babe it wasnt me...........really it wasnt, i bet it was tom, hes the tag king around here:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive done lots of drugs - not that i would ever do them now, but i was a very experimental teenager. have tried extacy, speed, ketamine, coke, gas, cannabis, acid. I dont understand why alcohol and nicotine is acceptable yet some of the illegals ive mentioned arent, as they cause more deaths and are a lot more harmful.
> 
> that bein said, i drink very rarely, i dont smoke anymore and havent taken anythin illegal for a few years now


 
And now you are a shopaholic:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> And now you are a shopaholic:whistling2:


 
least thats legal heheh


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> least thats legal heheh


 as long as you pay before you leave


----------



## Cillah

I just made the yummiest spag bol from scratch! Well... The sauce!


----------



## Shell195

Watching X Factor and OMG wtf was that, the woman killing Mercy :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi this is Sam's other half Glyn just to let you know she wont be posting for a bit as she collapsed on thursday. She says she is going to try and keep up as much as possible but I have put a ban on her doing most things. She says to tell you not to worry and she will be back when she is better.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi this is Sam's other half Glyn just to let you know she wont be posting for a bit as she collapsed on thursday. She says she is going to try and keep up as much as possible but I have put a ban on her doing most things. She says to tell you not to worry and she will be back when she is better.


 

Glyn, Im so sorry, tell her to get lots of rest and we will miss her lots. BIG Hugs to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Get well soon Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> image


Knew it was you! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Watching X Factor and OMG wtf was that, the woman killing Mercy :gasp:


What indeed - I've literally just watched it! Was gobsmacked!



sammy1969 said:


> Hi this is Sam's other half Glyn just to let you know she wont be posting for a bit as she collapsed on thursday. She says she is going to try and keep up as much as possible but I have put a ban on her doing most things. She says to tell you not to worry and she will be back when she is better.


Thanks for letting us know Glyn - looks like all the exertion of the decorating has done for her!

Total rest is the only answer, maybe you should tie her down for a couple of weeks! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Knew it was you! :bash:
> 
> What indeed - I've literally just watched it! Was gobsmacked!
> 
> Thanks for letting us know Glyn - looks like all the exertion of the decorating has done for her!
> 
> Total rest is the only answer, *maybe you should tie her down for a couple of weeks*! :whistling2:


 

Knowing Sam she would love that:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I know! :no1:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hi this is Sam's other half Glyn just to let you know she wont be posting for a bit as she collapsed on thursday. She says she is going to try and keep up as much as possible but I have put a ban on her doing most things. She says to tell you not to worry and she will be back when she is better.


wish her better for us glyn, and thanks for letting us know, hope she gets well soon



feorag said:


> Knew it was you! :bash:


 its always me


----------



## feorag

I know! :no1:


----------



## Cillah

Apparently they did decide to get rid of the hedgehog after all..


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Apparently they did decide to get rid of the hedgehog after all..


 

Did you not get him then?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Did you not get him then?


I just got asked again. They don't know colour or sex. But they aren't furry people so that's fine. I am getting a photo in a second. Just so I know what I am getting myself into! By the sounds of it he or she is in a Zoozone.. But I'll know for sure soon..

I really wanted an Albino but I can put that aside just to make sure this spikeball gets a good home. :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

hopefully the hogy isn't bad and they've sought a rehome before things have got bad


----------



## Shell195

When are you getting the hog Cilla?

Hi Tom I thought I was alone :lol2:


----------



## feorag

You aren't! :lol2: I'm still here, doing some face painting research and popping on and off here at the same time, just haven't had anything to say! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> When are you getting the hog Cilla?
> 
> Hi Tom I thought I was alone :lol2:


 nah diana had stolen the pc so i watched dr dolittle on e4


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen, I thought you would be in bed by now


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen, I thought you would be in bed by now


I well should be - having had 4 early mornings in a row (well early mornings by my standards! :lol2

Trouble is, I can't manage the stairs - I turned into a pumpking 37 minutes ago!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I well should be - having had 4 early mornings in a row (well early mornings by my standards! :lol2
> 
> Trouble is, I can't manage the stairs - I turned into a pumpking 37 minutes ago!


poor eileen dam fairy god mothers clocking off at midnight


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Hi this is Sam's other half Glyn just to let you know she wont be posting for a bit as she collapsed on thursday. She says she is going to try and keep up as much as possible but I have put a ban on her doing most things. She says to tell you not to worry and she will be back when she is better.


 
Oh no!! Give her hugs and make sure she stays in bed (or at least relaxing)!! 

Had a brilliant party tonight! Fantastic girls, amazing sales. Loved every bit of it!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Had a brilliant party tonight! Fantastic girls, amazing sales. Loved every bit of it!!!


That's great news Jen! :2thumb:

Well I'm off to bed now - goodnight!


----------



## Shell195

Well done Jen, Night Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Night Eileen!! 

Steve (my hairdresser) is coming round tomorrow... Bringing me a sample of his and his OH's new business... Brownies!  And cutting my hair *lol*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im 13 stone 10!! whoop whoop, down to what weight i got down to last time i lost weight!! thats 87.2 kilo, thats 28 kilo gone wooohhhoooooooooooooooo, only 11.2 to go wooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone . Anyone doing anything exciting today?

I'm not. Cleaning the critters out, the house and then Martin has a friend over to watch football. Not fun!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Good morning everyone . Anyone doing anything exciting today?
> 
> I'm not. Cleaning the critters out, the house and then Martin has a friend over to watch football. Not fun!


 

Me neither Cilla, when you getting the hoggy?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im 13 stone 10!! whoop whoop, down to what weight i got down to last time i lost weight!! thats 87.2 kilo, thats 28 kilo gone wooohhhoooooooooooooooo, only 11.2 to go wooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Well done Cat! :2thumb:



Cillah said:


> Good morning everyone . Anyone doing anything exciting today?
> 
> I'm not. Cleaning the critters out, the house and then Martin has a friend over to watch football. Not fun!


Nor me - sounds like I'll be doing the same as you, cleaning critters and house cos I've been out all day every day since Wednesday, so nothing's been done here.

Thankfully Barry won't be watching football, as much as he enjoys it, because he knows I don't so he records it and watches it when I'm not there, or I'm off being busy - bless him!


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Me neither Cilla, when you getting the hoggy?


Not sure. Martin said yes because we were originally told it was an albino and that's what he was going to buy for me. Now he's tossing up between this one or buying me the one I wanted. So I don't know yet! :blush:



feorag said:


> Thankfully Barry won't be watching football, as much as he enjoys it, because he knows I don't so he records it and watches it when I'm not there, or I'm off being busy - bless him!


Martin records it and watches it when I'm away 99% of the time. But today he is watching it because his friend won't be able to watch it today so he's invited him over so he won't miss out. So that's ohkay


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!  Didn't go to sleep til about 3am last night, cuz I was up talking to my brother (which doesn't get to happen often).

Am getting my hairs cut (and test-tasting Steve's new business venture) and going to see A-Team (whoop-de-doo... please note the sarcasm).


----------



## Shell195

I am babysitting for a few hours:flrt: Having a surrogate furbaby is so much fun, I get all the cuteness and fun and Mummy gets the hassle:no1:
He purrs like a cat :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I am babysitting for a few hours:flrt: Having a surrogate furbaby is so much fun:no1:


has dit or soph told you we comin over for a visit sometime next week? she gunna swap her hairy skunk for your naked pussy for a couple of hours, need to come over n collect my new top im gettin off soph :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> has dit or soph told you we comin over for a visit sometime next week? she gunna swap her hairy skunk for your naked pussy for a couple of hours, need to come over n collect my new top im gettin off soph :flrt:


 
Let me know what day and I will make sure my 2 naked pussies are locked away:lol2: You should ask Ali if you can go and visit her **** baby as hes adorable:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Let me know what day and I will make sure my 2 naked pussies are locked away:lol2: You should ask Ali if you can go and visit her **** baby as hes adorable:flrt:


already asked :lol2: just needs arranging


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> already asked :lol2: just needs arranging


 
:lol2: I should have known and dont forget your big bag as hes VERY pinchable:flrt:


----------



## Charlibob

Just an update on Tabbys cystitis problem.

On Friday I heard a loud crash and crying coming from the kitchen so I went running upstairs and found her trying to claw her way out the patio doors to get at that damn Siamese cat that she hates :devil: A few hours later the squatting started again and she was peeing blood again, I booked an appointment for today at a different vets to last time, but a couple of hours later the bleeding and squatting stopped and she was back to her usual self again. The vet has given her a 2 week shot of antibiotics just in case but has given her some stress medication. She has a 30 day course of Zylkene and a Feliway plug in to keep her calm as he says hes 99% sure that the cystitis is caused by the other cats in the garden stressing her out. We've got to see how she goes on the pills and she may have to stay on them for life now.


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Just an update on Tabbys cystitis problem.
> 
> On Friday I heard a loud crash and crying coming from the kitchen so I went running upstairs and found her trying to claw her way out the patio doors to get at that damn Siamese cat that she hates :devil: A few hours later the squatting started again and she was peeing blood again, I booked an appointment for today at a different vets to last time, but a couple of hours later the bleeding and squatting stopped and she was back to her usual self again. The vet has given her a 2 week shot of antibiotics just in case but has given her some stress medication. She has a 30 day course of Zylkene and a Feliway plug in to keep her calm as he says hes 99% sure that the cystitis is caused by the other cats in the garden stressing her out. We've got to see how she goes on the pills and she may have to stay on them for life now.


 

She certainly is a stressy girl isnt she! Zylkene is great stuff but so much cheaper to buy online(non prescription) Im sure she will soon be feeling relaxed and happy once again which in turn should stop her recurring cystitis. Is it worth planting some plants outside that cats hate(Eileen knows what they are called) to see if you can keep her enemy away from the garden?


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> She certainly is a stressy girl isnt she! Zylkene is great stuff but so much cheaper to buy online(non prescription) Im sure she will soon be feeling relaxed and happy once again which in turn should stop her recurring cystitis. Is it worth planting some plants outside that cats hate(Eileen knows what they are called) to see if you can keep her enemy away from the garden?


Yeah I had heard of it before and figured I would be able to buy it online after this course had ran out, think its for this best that she stays on it if it works as I'll just end up spending a small fortune on antibiotics and pain killers if the cystitis keeps coming back so hopefully it will keep it away! 

Our gardens are communinal yet we have our own decked area, its actually rather safe for cats as they can't get out onto the street, this is a pic: http://www.archicentral.com/wp-content/images/chim_402.jpg
http://www.cabe.org.uk/files/imagecache/csLarge/case-studies/node/8028/edit/chimney-pot-park-006.jpg

So I don't know how I could keep them out, I do scare them away when I see them to try and discourage them but they seem to want to be friends with her :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Tabby!!! 

Our neighbor's kitty spent most of the night teasing our cats (and causing havoc) through the windows last night. She's a lovely cat, but I kept telling Gary that he needed to take Diesel out just to get her to leave, so we had peace....


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear about Tabby, Charlie.

I see what you mean about the garden - impossile to keep the cat away I suspect. Any way that you could put a line of planted boxes around your private decking area that you could plant out to make bushy so that she doesn't see the cat unless it actually jumps onto the boxes and then plant something they don't like so that the cat doesn't want to jump on them???


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody!  Didn't go to sleep til about 3am last night, cuz I was up talking to my brother (which doesn't get to happen often).
> 
> Am getting my hairs cut (and test-tasting Steve's new business venture) and going to see A-Team (whoop-de-doo... please note the sarcasm).


Jennn what's the best food to fatten up a skinny mouse quickly? :notworthy:


----------



## ditta

well thats us out for sunday lunch at my cousins.....she makes a wicked roast my mouth is watering already.....catch you later guys:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Enjoy it Ditta - I've got 2 rib eye steaks defrosting for us! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear about Tabby, Charlie.
> 
> I see what you mean about the garden - impossile to keep the cat away I suspect. Any way that you could put a line of planted boxes around your private decking area that you could plant out to make bushy so that she doesn't see the cat unless it actually jumps onto the boxes and then plant something they don't like so that the cat doesn't want to jump on them???


In between each garden is a bamboo hedge to split them up, I have planted boxes all around but the cats seem to think its fun playing in them :devil: and they also use my BBQ as a hide out when its raining. 

This is my actual garden, the gap to the left is steps down to the bins so I can't block that bit off.









Mark was thinking of putting something over the lower pat of patio doors, like some misted plastic so she can't actually see out but I think that would upset her more as she loves laying there sunbathing. I may try and squirt the cats with some water when I see them, they are lovely friendly cats but I'm not having them upsetting my girl. They are already becoming wary of me when they see me as I scare them off.


----------



## feorag

Because you're covering such a small area, maybe one of those movement activated water squirters would work, or one of the ultrasonic cat scarers.

You just need something to frighten the cat away and break the habit - I'm certain if you did something like that it wouldn't take that long for it to get the message and then it'll keep away. if after a time it comes back again, you can just put the water spray/ultrasonic thing back out again??

I would imagine that because you're covering a fairly short distance and not a large wide garden area, one of the smaller cheaper ultrasound ones would do the job? I know most of them come in at over £25, but it'll be costing you that at the vets every time she gets stressed by seeing another cat??


----------



## Shell195

Very worried  My mother rang me as my eldest sister (53) has been rushed to hospital as she is paralyzed from the waist down and was getting pains above the parts she couldnt feel. They have had an MRI specialist to come to the hospital to do a scan and they are waiting for the results now. She already has an existing back problem that cant be sorted so Im hoping this is a fixable disc problem. Shes on nil by mouth until they know whats happened


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG, Shell! You must be worried to death! I hope she's OK!1


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: OMG, Shell! You must be worried to death! I hope she's OK!1


 

Im sat here waiting for the phone to ring, me and Deb are very close (unlike me and the rest of the family) In our younger days we were partners in crime and used to go out clubbing together


----------



## Shell195

My Mum and my neice have just rang . Deby has a prolapsed disc which is causing the problem so tonight she is off to theatre to have it fixed. The specialist has told her she needs to change her job which I have been telling her for the past year. Shes manageress of a late night co-op store and she has to do all the carrying and lifting when deliveries arrive.


----------



## feorag

Well that's better news than it might have been, given the symptoms, but still not good, is it?

She'll surely have to change her job now!

I've just had an e-mail from Meon Valley Squirrel Rescue. Remember when I had the baby reds, I was brought the injured one and I rang them for advice on what I could feed her because she'd been hit on the head by a car and I was having to syringe feed her. They gave me great advice and we had a good chat about greys etc.

I e-mailed him when she died and he asked me if I would write an article on the reds for their newsletter.

Well he's just e-mailed me to say he's sending it out to to many of the people who have been in touch about squirrels recently, or are their long-term helpers and supporters. He said it was a heart-warming tale, and deserved a wider audience.



I e-mailed him back to say thanks and that, although it's very difficult to be pro-grey up here, i would be willing to help any injured or orphaned greys or offer advice to anyone who is rearing some, because I know he struggles to find volunteers further north - he has a huge network of pro-grey people who are willing to nurse or handrear greys in distress.

He's just replied and said he's sent it out to dozens of people today and already several have replied saying it moved them or left them with a lumpp in the throat. 

I also said I was delighted to see that the RSPCA had prosecuted a guy for drowning a grey and told him my feeling regarding them and it was great that he actually agrees with my comments wholeheartedly.

Anyone else wanna go on his list of volunteers in case they have a grey in need near you???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well that's better news than it might have been, given the symptoms, but still not good, is it?
> 
> She'll surely have to change her job now!
> 
> I've just had an e-mail from Meon Valley Squirrel Rescue. Remember when I had the baby reds, I was brought the injured one and I rang them for advice on what I could feed her because she'd been hit on the head by a car and I was having to syringe feed her. They gave me great advice and we had a good chat about greys etc.
> 
> I e-mailed him when she died and he asked me if I would write an article on the reds for their newsletter.
> 
> Well he's just e-mailed me to say he's sending it out to to many of the people who have been in touch about squirrels recently, or are their long-term helpers and supporters. He said it was a heart-warming tale, and deserved a wider audience.
> 
> 
> 
> I e-mailed him back to say thanks and that, although it's very difficult to be pro-grey up here, i would be willing to help any injured or orphaned greys or offer advice to anyone who is rearing some, because I know he struggles to find volunteers further north - he has a huge network of pro-grey people who are willing to nurse or handrear greys in distress.
> 
> He's just replied and said he's sent it out to dozens of people today and already several have replied saying it moved them or left them with a lumpp in the throat.
> 
> I also said I was delighted to see that the RSPCA had prosecuted a guy for drowning a grey and told him my feeling regarding them and it was great that he actually agrees with my comments wholeheartedly.
> 
> *Anyone else wanna go on his list of volunteers in case they have a grey in need near you???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed her operation is a success
> 
> 
> 
> *ME :2thumb: but then you knew that already:lol2:*
> 
> *How do I apply? *
> 
> *I want to see the article you wrote as well*


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's better news than it might have been, given the symptoms, but still not good, is it?
> 
> She'll surely have to change her job now!
> 
> I've just had an e-mail from Meon Valley Squirrel Rescue. Remember when I had the baby reds, I was brought the injured one and I rang them for advice on what I could feed her because she'd been hit on the head by a car and I was having to syringe feed her. They gave me great advice and we had a good chat about greys etc.
> 
> I e-mailed him when she died and he asked me if I would write an article on the reds for their newsletter.
> 
> Well he's just e-mailed me to say he's sending it out to to many of the people who have been in touch about squirrels recently, or are their long-term helpers and supporters. He said it was a heart-warming tale, and deserved a wider audience.
> 
> 
> 
> I e-mailed him back to say thanks and that, although it's very difficult to be pro-grey up here, i would be willing to help any injured or orphaned greys or offer advice to anyone who is rearing some, because I know he struggles to find volunteers further north - he has a huge network of pro-grey people who are willing to nurse or handrear greys in distress.
> 
> He's just replied and said he's sent it out to dozens of people today and already several have replied saying it moved them or left them with a lumpp in the throat.
> 
> I also said I was delighted to see that the RSPCA had prosecuted a guy for drowning a grey and told him my feeling regarding them and it was great that he actually agrees with my comments wholeheartedly.
> 
> *Anyone else wanna go on his list of volunteers in case they have a grey in need near you???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed her operation is a success
> 
> 
> 
> *ME :2thumb: but then you knew that already:lol2:*
> 
> *How do I apply? *
> 
> *I want to see the article you wrote as well*
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo i'd like to see the article too
> 
> shell fingers crossed every thing goes ok
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

Pm me your telephone number, postcode and house number - oh wait a minute, I've already got your addy :lol2:, so pm me your telephone number and I'll send it to him with my information, which I haven't sent yet.

No! :lol2: Changed my mind, send me it all cos you're addy is on my big computer upstairs and it'll save me booting it up. 

Then he'll put you on his list of volunteers, so that if ever anyone rings him to say that they've found an injured or orphaned grey and they live near you, he'll contact you to ask if you can take it.

ETA: You've probably read most of the story anyway, cos most of it was put on here as updates! :lol2: But if you want to read it I'll e-mail you the article when I put the big computer on (think I've still got it) and I'll e-mail you his newsletter that he's just sent to me.

They're also always looking for people to rehome squirrels on a permanent basis that can't be released for whatever reason.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Ive just realised your laptop must be mended:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell hope your sister <have i got that right?> is gunna be ok. its one thing after another iisnt it! <<hugs>>

think ive got myself into a bit of a debate in off topic 18s, god dammit, i always seem to get myself into things where no one else agrees with me :lol2:


----------



## fantapants

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I should have known and dont forget your big bag as hes VERY pinchable:flrt:


 
Oi missy, if she pinches him you wont get to baby sit no more! Atuki had a fab time at his granny Shells house today


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell hope your sister <have i got that right?> is gunna be ok. its one thing after another iisnt it! <<hugs>>
> 
> think ive got myself into a bit of a debate in off topic 18s, god dammit, i always seem to get myself into things where no one else agrees with me :lol2:


 
Yes its my sis, theyve now cancelled her op until tomorrow to let the inflammation go down

Goes to see:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

fantapants said:


> Oi missy, if she pinches him you wont get to baby sit no more! Atuki had a fab time at his granny Shells house today


 

:gasp: I never thought of that, Granny Shell had never shopped in Asda so fast in her life when Sophie rang me


----------



## tomwilson

pictures?


----------



## Shell195

No pictures Tom I need new rechargable batteries 
Damn I could have used my new phone:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> No pictures Tom I need new rechargable batteries
> Damn I could have used my new phone:bash::bash::bash:


 :gasp: no picture, you know what we're like in here we need cute pictures as much as possible, :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen Ive just realised your laptop must be mended:lol2:


:lol2: I have indeed! I fixed'd it myself. I just 'restored' it back a week earlier and it was working fine! 

Then I downloaded my free virus checker again, even though I knew it was up to date, then I downloaded my free firewall again, even though I knew that was up to date too and then did a full scan and it found and deleted 2 infected file and hey presto!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I have indeed! I fixed'd it myself. I just 'restored' it back a week earlier and it was working fine!
> 
> Then I downloaded my free virus checker again, even though I knew it was up to date, then I downloaded my free firewall again, even though I knew that was up to date too and then did a full scan and it found and deleted 2 infected file and hey presto!!!


 
You have many hidden talents


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I'm bored and want to get a piercing but not on my face or any private body part so it just leaves my ears.. Again! Hmm I donno where to get done =o.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I'm bored and want to get a piercing but not on my face or any private body part so it just leaves my ears.. Again! Hmm I donno where to get done =o.


 is a belly button private? or do you coun't tongue as your face, i'm bored to lol


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> is a belly button private? or do you coun't tongue as your face, i'm bored to lol


I've had my belly button since I was 13..

I meant private as vag, nipples.. Pretty much. I was thinking about tongue but I donno.. It wouldn't suit me!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I've had my belly button since I was 13..
> 
> I meant private as vag, nipples.. Pretty much. I was thinking about tongue but I donno.. It wouldn't suit me!


 trying to think of other places that can get peirces theres those ones you can get down the back of your neck but they scare me a bit


----------



## feorag

What about your nose then cilla?


----------



## Cillah

Still my face. I don't know.. Even tells me I look too cute for facial piercings and they wouldn't suit me..

I used to want my lip for the longest time but I was talked out of it.. I thought my tongue would be cool as well. Never really wanted my nose though as I get a lot of colds and I've heard it's gross during colds =/

Tom - Surface piercings are scary!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Still my face. I don't know.. Even tells me I look too cute for facial piercings and they wouldn't suit me..
> 
> I used to want my lip for the longest time but I was talked out of it.. I thought my tongue would be cool as well. Never really wanted my nose though as I get a lot of colds and I've heard it's gross during colds =/
> 
> Tom - Surface piercings are scary!


 they are aren't they lol


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Still my face. I don't know.. Even tells me I look too cute for facial piercings and they wouldn't suit me..
> 
> I used to want my lip for the longest time but I was talked out of it.. I thought my tongue would be cool as well. Never really wanted my nose though as I get a lot of colds and I've heard it's gross during colds =/
> 
> Tom - Surface piercings are scary!


i wouldnt say your nose gets gross  theres not actualy that much piercing in your nose tbf
could always try a fake piercing to see how you like it...you can get fairly small labret bars that if you have small features are more likely to suit you


----------



## Cillah

That's true.. I always resort back to ears but in my ears I have.. Lobe x 3, helix, anti helix, tragus and I used to have half way up (Might get that done again) So I am bored of my ears. 

I want a tattoo but not anytime soon.. Sooo piercing time. I am king of thinking lip.. But tongue. Which one do you think is nicer? Or better looking?


----------



## fantapants

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I never thought of that, Granny Shell had never shopped in Asda so fast in her life when Sophie rang me


 
When sophie answered the door i siad to her " wow, im suprised, your mum didnt ditch the trolley and speed back then!". But its Ok, Atuki loves you............when i got him out for his feed i swear he looked down his nose at me!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> That's true.. I always resort back to ears but in my ears I have.. Lobe x 3, helix, anti helix, tragus and I used to have half way up (Might get that done again) So I am bored of my ears.
> 
> I want a tattoo but not anytime soon.. Sooo piercing time. I am king of thinking lip.. But tongue. Which one do you think is nicer? Or better looking?


 i think tongue would hurt more and more chance if infection


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I want a tattoo but not anytime soon.. Sooo piercing time. I am king of thinking lip.. But tongue. Which one do you think is nicer? Or better looking?


Neither of them if you ask me, cos I don't like piercings on faces either - or tongues! Not for me!


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi this is Sam's other half Glyn just to let you know she wont be posting for a bit as she collapsed on thursday. She says she is going to try and keep up as much as possible but I have put a ban on her doing most things. She says to tell you not to worry and she will be back when she is better.


Hi Glyn, send Sam our love & thoughts wont you! Tell her to do as you say & be a good patient!


----------



## Amalthea

My tongue has never been infected and I've had it for 6 years now :2thumb: 

I LOVE my dermal anchor!! Favorite piercing ever (well, so far)!!! And it healed so quickly. I get a lot of compliments on it, as well.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> My tongue has never been infected and I've had it for 6 years now :2thumb:
> 
> I LOVE my dermal anchor!! Favorite piercing ever (well, so far)!!! And it healed so quickly. I get a lot of compliments on it, as well.


 i meant at first as it's in a not entirely hygenic spot to start with and you can't really treat the area


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> My tongue has never been infected and I've had it for 6 years now :2thumb:
> 
> I LOVE my dermal anchor!! Favorite piercing ever (well, so far)!!! And it healed so quickly. I get a lot of compliments on it, as well.


My mum and dad both have their tongues down.. I am kind of tossing up between lip and tongue.. Martin would be against both but I don't really care. :lol2: And hoping to get a tattoo by the end of the year.. ANYWAY which one do you think is better?

Oh and did you see my question about best food to fatten a mouse up?


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> i meant at first as it's in a not entirely hygenic spot to start with and you can't really treat the area


You just have to rinse twice a day with a GOOD mouth wash. Easy 



Cillah said:


> My mum and dad both have their tongues down.. I am kind of tossing up between lip and tongue.. Martin would be against both but I don't really care. :lol2: And hoping to get a tattoo by the end of the year.. ANYWAY which one do you think is better?
> 
> Oh and did you see my question about best food to fatten a mouse up?


I'd go for tongue, cuz it's not REALLY a facial piercing, and you can hide it easier, if you need to.

Erm... Nope :lol2: Just add loadsa seeds and kitten food (dry) to the mixture  I get a "omega mix" from health shops which has various seeds in, wild bird seed, etc


----------



## Shell195

fantapants said:


> When sophie answered the door i siad to her " wow, im suprised, your mum didnt ditch the trolley and speed back then!". But its Ok, Atuki loves you............when i got him out for his feed i swear he looked down his nose at me!


 
He was playing with Josh the small old black mutt and swinging off his beard, its very dull without him here, Steve was on nights and woke up early so he could snuggle in bed with him:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> You just have to rinse twice a day with a GOOD mouth wash. Easy
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go for tongue, cuz it's not REALLY a facial piercing, and you can hide it easier, if you need to.
> 
> Erm... Nope :lol2: Just add loadsa seeds and kitten food (dry) to the mixture  I get a "omega mix" from health shops which has various seeds in, wild bird seed, etc


I'm tempted to get my tongue. Did it hurt? I've got my belly button, tragus and anti helix done if you can compare to any of those? 

I have wild bird seed and cat food here already. I've seperated her at the moment so she has her own food so I can make sure she's eating a lot. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww the kitens flashing me, i haven't even stroked him he must of been thinking of pretty girl kitties


----------



## Amalthea

I've not had any of those pierced  If you have somebody do your tongue properly, it shouldn't be as traumatic an experience as mine was, but I'll never get mine done again if anything happened to my current one....... My tongue wasn't clamped or numbed at all when it was done, so was horrible. And I nearly fainted. Ask Cat... She's got her tongue done like 5 times, I think.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I've not had any of those pierced  If you have somebody do your tongue properly, it shouldn't be as traumatic an experience as mine was, but I'll never get mine done again if anything happened to my current one....... My tongue wasn't clamped or numbed at all when it was done, so was horrible. And I nearly fainted. Ask Cat... She's got her tongue done like 5 times, I think.


Oh that's nasty!

My belly button and anti helix both failed too. Not that bad though!

My belly button just got done just above the actual where it is meant to and wasn't numbed or clamped so hurt. This was in like 2004.. So I think they've come a long way since then! I almost fainted.

And my anti helix was pierced and slipped out so they had to pierce it again. I felt so sick.

I wouldn't get my belly again but ears don't bother me..

I'll ask her but bed time for me now. Night night  x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys, I was absent last night as we were at Clark's uncle's 60th birthday party. Got a bit merry & had to get up on the dance floor to show Clark's sister & cousin how to dance the Macarena & Saturday Night properly! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

I want to get a few more in my ears.... I USED to have two helix piercings in my left ear and I want them put back... And I want a conch piercing in my right ear. Plus, I would very happily get more dermal anchors if I can think of good places to put them. And I want several more tattoos, too!

Yeah, I'm heading off to bed, too  Nighty night


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys, I was absent last night as we were at Clark's uncle's 60th birthday party. Got a bit merry & had to get up on the dance floor to show Clark's sister & cousin how to dance the Macarena & Saturday Night properly! :blush:


 it was noted lol 1/2 a page of night time talk :lol2: 

had a good time then


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> it was noted lol 1/2 a page of night time talk :lol2:
> 
> had a good time then


My apologies Thomas! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> My apologies Thomas! :lol2:


 :lol2: it's fine dude i think we forget we have lives on here


----------



## Zoo-Man

I was pretty peed off today. My eldest brother rang me to say that his 16 year old sone had asked him why my Facebook page said "engaged to Clark" & "interested in men". He explained I was gay & Clark was my partner, & that was fine. But it has opened a can of worms as now the family are on at me to remove that information from my Facebook incase any of my many nieces or nephews see it & start asking questions (even though I havent added most of the younger kids). I just got so peed off & upset, I told my brother that maybe I will do everyone a favour & go but a few packs of paracetamol & then no-one will have to worry about me bringing any problems or awkwardness again. I have just removed the said information from my Facebook & left a sarky comment in my status. 

To be fair, my eldest brother wasn't off with me or anything, & he has been trying to be peacemaker between me & my other brother, who has disowned me because Im gay! But I am just sick of the hassle that I have had, mainly due to Facebook admittedly, & from my other brother's narrow-minded biggotted attitude. I feel for my mum as its her normally who is in the middle of it all. Oh well, I will just have to be a balnk page on the internet!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I was pretty peed off today. My eldest brother rang me to say that his 16 year old sone had asked him why my Facebook page said "engaged to Clark" & "interested in men". He explained I was gay & Clark was my partner, & that was fine. But it has opened a can of worms as now the family are on at me to remove that information from my Facebook incase any of my many nieces or nephews see it & start asking questions (even though I havent added most of the younger kids). I just got so peed off & upset, I told my brother that maybe I will do everyone a favour & go but a few packs of paracetamol & then no-one will have to worry about me bringing any problems or awkwardness again. I have just removed the said information from my Facebook & left a sarky comment in my status.
> 
> To be fair, my eldest brother wasn't off with me or anything, & he has been trying to be peacemaker between me & my other brother, who has disowned me because Im gay! But I am just sick of the hassle that I have had, mainly due to Facebook admittedly, & from my other brother's narrow-minded biggotted attitude. I feel for my mum as its her normally who is in the middle of it all. Oh well, I will just have to be a balnk page on the internet!


 thats not right, i'm sorry about how you feel and i hope the threat of the pills is empty mate, but you realy shouldn't have to bow down to that, because your family are behind the times 'as it where' it's not abnormal to be gay and i will be informing my chidren about relationships as early as i can whether it be a gay or straight relationship, we have gay friends not that many of them speak to us at the minute. i'm glad your eldest brother has been so good about this dude


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> thats not right, i'm sorry about how you feel and i hope the threat of the pills is empty mate, but you realy shouldn't have to bow down to that, because your family are behind the times 'as it where' it's not abnormal to be gay and i will be informing my chidren about relationships as early as i can whether it be a gay or straight relationship, we have gay friends not that many of them speak to us at the minute. i'm glad your eldest brother has been so good about this dude


Thanks bud. The threat of the pills was empty, but I just wanted to try to let teh family know how upset it made me feel. I have a great family & I love them to bits. My mum & dad, despite being a bit old fashioned, are the best! My 2 sisters & my eldest brother are great & have been very supportive. The brother who has disowned me has threatened me with violence, threatened Clark with violence (though he has never met him), & this was because of his friend asking him about me being gay after he saw it on Facebook. I thought I woul deither edit my information on Facebook, or remove all my family from my friends list. I edited my information.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks bud. The threat of the pills was empty, but I just wanted to try to let teh family know how upset it made me feel. I have a great family & I love them to bits. My mum & dad, despite being a bit old fashioned, are the best! My 2 sisters & my eldest brother are great & have been very supportive. The brother who has disowned me has threatened me with violence, threatened Clark with violence (though he has never met him), & this was because of his friend asking him about me being gay after he saw it on Facebook. I thought I woul deither edit my information on Facebook, or remove all my family from my friends list. I edited my information.


 how old is your other brother, just i get that this is the heat of youth and hopefully this is something that will blow over however his reaction and sorry to speak ill of your family is dispicable


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks bud. The threat of the pills was empty, but I just wanted to try to let teh family know how upset it made me feel. I have a great family & I love them to bits. My mum & dad, despite being a bit old fashioned, are the best! My 2 sisters & my eldest brother are great & have been very supportive. The brother who has disowned me has threatened me with violence, threatened Clark with violence (though he has never met him), & this was because of his friend asking him about me being gay after he saw it on Facebook. I thought I woul deither edit my information on Facebook, or remove all my family from my friends list. I edited my information.


 
I cant believe you still have to put up with stuff like this. Who gives a damn which gender anyone prefers as at the end of the day we all have one thing in common, we are all human beings. I like people for who they are and dont even question sexuality as I dont actually care

HUGS


It sounds like you were doing the Dad dance at the wedding Col :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> how old is your other brother, just i get that this is the heat of youth and hopefully this is something that will blow over however his reaction and sorry to speak ill of your family is dispicable


My brother who has disowned me is, mmmmmmm............30 or 31 I think. He's older than me, Im the youngest of the 5 kids. We have never got on as well as we have with our other siblings, but I did at least think he would be ok about me being gay. It just brings home the saying "you can choose your friends but you can't choose your family".


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I cant believe you still have to put up with stuff like this. Who gives a damn which gender anyone prefers as at the end of the day we all have one thing in common, we are all human beings. I like people for who they are and dont even question sexuality as I dont actually care
> 
> HUGS
> 
> 
> It sounds like you were doing the Dad dance at the wedding Col :lol2:


Thanks Shell. I didnt think this brother would react like he did when I told him I was gay. Otherwise I wouldnt have told him. I told my mum the other week that I hoped his eldest daughter told him she was lesbian when she's older! 

I wasn't the embarrassing dancing dad at the party Shell, I was the one who knew the dance moves & was showing everyone else how to do it! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> My brother who has disowned me is, mmmmmmm............30 or 31 I think. He's older than me, Im the youngest of the 5 kids. We have never got on as well as we have with our other siblings, but I did at least think he would be ok about me being gay. It just brings home the saying "you can choose your friends but you can't choose your family".


 i'm sorry man, it can't be good living with that over you, i can't beleive he has threatend violence think he needs to wake up out of that pit of anger and ignorance he has dug for himself, i'm stund beyond words i can't say anything more about it, i beleive my younger brother to be gay not that he has confinded that to anyone but i would never dream of shunning him for it, i would be just as proud of him as i am now brobably even more so after making such a big step as to being out, (which to be honest i don't like the sound of that term, out of what its nothing to hide or be ashamed of)


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Shell. I didnt think this brother would react like he did when I told him I was gay. Otherwise I wouldnt have told him. I told my mum the other week that I hoped his eldest daughter told him she was lesbian when she's older!
> 
> *I wasn't the embarrassing dancing dad at the party Shell, I was the one who knew the dance moves & was showing everyone else how to do it!* :lol2:


 
Yeah, yeah we believe you, honest:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive never got this he/shes gay thing, who actually cares and if so why. At the end of the day you are still brothers, nothing will ever change that so I cant see what difference it makes to him


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm sorry man, it can't be good living with that over you, i can't beleive he has threatend violence think he needs to wake up out of that pit of anger and ignorance he has dug for himself, i'm stund beyond words i can't say anything more about it, i beleive my younger brother to be gay not that he has confinded that to anyone but i would never dream of shunning him for it, i would be just as proud of him as i am now brobably even more so after making such a big step as to being out, (which to be honest i don't like the sound of that term, out of what its nothing to hide or be ashamed of)


Tom, if your younger brother does eventually decide to come out, I am sure he will be pleased as punch to have a supportive understanding big brother like you! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Yeah, yeah we believe you, honest:whistling2:


Cheeky beggar! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheeky beggar! :lol2:


It our openday in 2 weeks time and we have a live band playing so you can show me then:lol2: On second thoughts bring ear plugs as they are LOUD


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It our openday in 2 weeks time and we have a live band playing so you can show me then:lol2: On second thoughts bring ear plugs as they are LOUD


2 weeks??? I thought it was longer than that! We will be coming & will bring the hounds too!


----------



## Alex

Hey Colin and Tom


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> 2 weeks??? I thought it was longer than that! We will be coming & will bring the hounds too!


 
So did I but its on 5th September which is in 2 weeks time:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Hey Colin and Tom


 hey alex long time no see


----------



## Shell195

*Open Day 5th September 2010 - Fun for all the family*

This will be held in the grounds of the
Sanctuary. Starting at 11am until 4pm. Lots to see and do for all the family. , 
Fun dog show (Judged by Iain Fraser - Rufford Veterinary Group)
Birds of Prey, West Lancs Gun dog Display Team
Alpacas, Dog Agility Display, magician,
Ferret Racing, Bee hive display, Skunks, Reptile display, Earthwood live music,
Sumo Wrestling Ring, Bungee Runs, kids games, meet and greet the residents at the 
farm and so much more, plus Refreshments and loads of interesting Stalls.
Admission Adults £2.50 Kids and OAPS £1. 00 Wheel Deal! 2 Adult’s and 2 kids £6.00​


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Hey Colin and Tom


Hiya Alex, you ok pal?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> *Open Day 5th September 2010 - Fun for all the family*​
> 
> This will be held in the grounds of the
> Sanctuary. Starting at 11am until 4pm. Lots to see and do for all the family. ,
> Fun dog show (Judged by Iain Fraser - Rufford Veterinary Group)
> Birds of Prey, West Lancs Gun dog Display Team
> Alpacas, Dog Agility Display, magician,
> Ferret Racing, Bee hive display, Skunks, Reptile display, Earthwood live music,
> Sumo Wrestling Ring, Bungee Runs, kids games, meet and greet the residents at the
> farm and so much more, plus Refreshments and loads of interesting Stalls.
> Admission Adults £2.50 Kids and OAPS £1. 00 Wheel Deal! 2 Adult’s and 2 kids £6.00​


Okey dokey, will put it in my diary (I havent got a diary though) :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Okey dokey, will put it in my diary (I havent got a diary though) :lol2:


 
:lol2: me neither


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: me neither


 i've had diarys but i get bored and loose them after 2 weeks


----------



## Alex

I know Tom, been ages! how are you?

Hi Colin, im fine thanks  you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> I know Tom, been ages! how are you?
> 
> Hi Colin, im fine thanks  you?


Im ok thanks Alex. I'll be getting a couple of Leopard Tortoises in the next couple of days. :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Good morning, everybody!!


----------



## feorag

Morning Jen - seems like it's just us on line so far!

Colin I've just read your posts from last night and thought how very sad it is that your brother cannot love you for who you are! I totally agree with what Shell says (no surprise there then! :roll I can't understand why people attach so much importance to anyone's sexuality. I think it should, to a degree, be the least important thing about you when it comes to family and friends. It's part of the person you are, but not _all_ of you!

I might have understood more if this had been 30 years ago, but nowadays it's so much more accepted that I'm :gasp: with disbelief that even your parents can accept it (and their generation would naturally find it a little more difficult) and yet your brother who is your 'peer' cannot.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... It makes no sense to me. Surely, he loved you BEFORE he knew you were gay, so why does being gay change that?


----------



## feorag

Good point, girl!


----------



## Shell195

Morning. Im just back from the shops still no news about my sis


----------



## Amalthea

It wouldn't surprise me to learn my brother swings both ways.... He likes boobies WAY too much to be gay, but... *shrugs* He will ALWAYS be my baby brother and I'll love him no matter what.


----------



## feorag

I've been waiting for you to come on line so I could ask how she was! It's today they're going to operate isn't it? You must be so worried!

BTW I've just e-mailed you that article about the red squirrels to your msn e-mail addy?? I also added in the follow-up I did after they were released.

Tom, I need you to pm me your e-mail addy if you want me to forward it to you too.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Morning. Im just back from the shops still no news about my sis


 
What did I miss?? What's up??


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I've been waiting for you to come on line so I could ask how she was! It's today they're going to operate isn't it? You must be so worried!
> 
> BTW I've just e-mailed you that article about the red squirrels to your msn e-mail addy?? I also added in the follow-up I did after they were released.
> 
> Tom, I need you to pm me your e-mail addy if you want me to forward it to you too.


 done,

hopefully no news is good news for now shell,


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> What did I miss?? What's up??


This Jen #*39021* (*permalink*)


Thanks Eileen will go and see


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> This Jen #*39021* (*permalink*)
> 
> 
> Thanks Eileen will go and see


 
Oh god!!  How terrible for your sister (and family)!! I hope it's something easily fixed. Everything crossed here.


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> done,


Sent yours too Tom. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ieds/567889-2-beautiful-kittens-very-sad.html


----------



## Shell195

Just spoken to my dad they have cancelled my sisters op as they dont think her disc is causing her problem :gasp: she cant move her legs or pee but can feel the pin tests they did on her feet. Re x raying her and looking at the scans again today but they are concerned


----------



## Amalthea

Oh shit


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ieds/567889-2-beautiful-kittens-very-sad.html


 
I bet its a female


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I bet its a female


 
Me too!


----------



## tomwilson

awww i love reading eileens stories


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

We have a small problem in the mad cat house....
Things were going so well with Millie, our rehome, she'd settled in and was getting on so well with the boys (its a few months off of a year we've had her now) , but suddenly, shes gotten really moody towards both people, and the boys, they just have to be in the same room and shes growling at them, if you pick her up she'll growl and attack your face.
Oscar is too scared to come upstairs mostly, he's not the same cat anymore, and jasper, well hes a bit dim, but he's still scared of her.

I've managed to get some authority over her recently, tapping her on the nose, picking her up by the scruff of her neck and shutting her out of the room ect.

is there anything we can do to sort this out? We're officially out of ideas :/

Thanks x
P.S All three of them have been neutered.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just spoken to my dad they have cancelled my sisters op as they dont think her disc is causing her problem :gasp: she cant move her legs or pee but can feel the pin tests they did on her feet. Re x raying her and looking at the scans again today but they are concerned


OMG! Shell! It's getting worse! You must be beside yourself, as must be your parents! Did you say they gave her an MRI scan or not? Sorry, can't remember! :blush:



Shell195 said:


> I bet its a female


It's only 12 weeks old, I bet it's a female too! :roll:



tomwilson said:


> awww i love reading eileens stories


Thank you Tom! Have you read any on my website - the "Memories" ones will make you sad, but the 'stories' ones might make you laugh!



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> We have a small problem in the mad cat house....
> Things were going so well with Millie, our rehome, she'd settled in and was getting on so well with the boys (its a few months off of a year we've had her now) , but suddenly, shes gotten really moody towards both people, and the boys, they just have to be in the same room and shes growling at them, if you pick her up she'll growl and attack your face.
> Oscar is too scared to come upstairs mostly, he's not the same cat anymore, and jasper, well hes a bit dim, but he's still scared of her.
> 
> I've managed to get some authority over her recently, tapping her on the nose, picking her up by the scruff of her neck and shutting her out of the room ect.
> 
> is there anything we can do to sort this out? We're officially out of ideas :/
> 
> Thanks x
> P.S All three of them have been neutered.


What ages are they and how long have you had the female. To be honest I'd never introduce an adult (or juvenile) female into a house of male neuters (or an adult male into a house of neutered females) because imao it just doesn't work!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> OMG! Shell! It's getting worse! You must be beside yourself, as must be your parents! Did you say they gave her an MRI scan or not? Sorry, can't remember! :blush:
> 
> It's only 12 weeks old, I bet it's a female too! :roll:
> 
> Thank you Tom! Have you read any on my website - the "Memories" ones will make you sad, but the 'stories' ones might make you laugh!
> 
> What ages are they and how long have you had the female. To be honest I'd never introduce an adult (or juvenile) female into a house of male neuters (or an adult male into a house of neutered females) because imao it just doesn't work!


 oo whats the address and i'll give that a read when i get a chance got to go to dianas parents and try setup the internet


----------



## Shell195

Yes Eileen she had an emergency MRI scan last night


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

feorag said:


> What ages are they and how long have you had the female. To be honest I'd never introduce an adult (or juvenile) female into a house of male neuters (or an adult male into a house of neutered females) because imao it just doesn't work!


The boys are just over a year, and we were told that she was 2, but the vet told us she was nowhere near, so shes probably about a year and a half
And we've had her about8/9 months


----------



## feorag

Hmmm... I thought you said they had, but it was quicker to ask again rather than search through all the previous posts to find it!

so obviouslly that hasn't shown them what it is? Sounds extremely worrying!


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> oo whats the address and i'll give that a read when i get a chance got to go to dianas parents and try setup the internet


Tom, for some reason by computer is having problems picking up home pages for website. I can't access the home page of the Meon Valley Squirrel Rescue and I can't access the home page of my own website. If the link to my website at the bottom of my signature doesn't work for you, here is the link to my memories page Memories sadly out of date I'm afraid as the website hasn't been updated for about 5 years due to Freeservers no longer recognising Microsoft FrontPage, causing me nightmares trying to upload anything. 

This is the link to the stories section, which isn't at all sad really! Stories


----------



## MSL

Boo!...................


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Boo!...................


 
Hello stranger


----------



## feorag

Hi Penny - how are you?

I've just sat and typed a load of info for here and when I clicked submit the page went blank and I got the message can't find website and it's not here, so now I've got to type the whole thing again! :roll:

I was asking if anyone on here watches "Who do you think you are" on BBC tonight. Cos if they do tonight it's the actor/comedian Alexander Armstrong and he's my friend's doctor's son in Felton. Remember the little village where we always go to the village fete and were I released my red squirrels from?? In the introduction when they show his photograph you can see Warkworth Castle in the background - one of my most favourite ruined castles. I know it won't have much of Felton in it of course, cos I'm sure his ancestry is further afield, but you might see a bit of it.

Also "Countrywise" at 8:00 tonight on ITV1 is going to the Farne Islands to look at the Puffins and they're also going to walk the pilgrims path to Holy Island (Lindisfarne) so possibly a double dose of our beautiful Northumbrian countryside for you to enjoy.


----------



## Shell195

My sis is having a second MRI scan at 3.00 today so hopefully they will find something that can be fixed


----------



## feorag

Fingers crossed for her Shell - I hope they can find out what is causing the problem and can fix it.

Are you finding the forum going very slow!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Fingers crossed for her Shell - I hope they can find out what is causing the problem and can fix it.
> 
> Are you finding the forum going very slow!


 
I thought it was my laptop:lol2:


----------



## MSL

Hi Eileen and Hi Shell, 
I am good thanks how the devil are you both....still hard at it with the cat chat I see :2thumb:
obviously havent been around for a while....everything full on with work and my big news.... I only went and did it............i got my dream job which I start training for on 11th october. should be getting my dog soon, kennel being put in tomorrow and then I can very proudly say that i am a bomb dog handler ...it has been long, hard and very stressful but i am very much hoping it will be worth it.....out of 98 applicants I came an over all third, which is not bad for a middleaged housewife and put a lot of peoples noses out of joint i can tell you......so thats me.......whats going on with you guys?


----------



## feorag

:gasp: That's excellent news Penny! :2thumb:

I'm delighted you were successful and I think it's great that you battled the odds and proved that midde aged women can still do a man's job!!! : victory: :lol2:

Shell, I'm on my laptop too, but I think it's the site because my e-mail hosting site is working at its normal speed.


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> Hi Eileen and Hi Shell,
> I am good thanks how the devil are you both....still hard at it with the cat chat I see :2thumb:
> obviously havent been around for a while....everything full on with work and my big news.... I only went and did it............i got my dream job which I start training for on 11th october. should be getting my dog soon, kennel being put in tomorrow and then I can very proudly say that i am a bomb dog handler ...it has been long, hard and very stressful but i am very much hoping it will be worth it.....out of 98 applicants I came an over all third, which is not bad for a middleaged housewife and put a lot of peoples noses out of joint i can tell you......so thats me.......whats going on with you guys?


 

That is excellent news, WELL DONE:no1: I hope we get to see photos of the new dog. Im all excited for you:jump:


Im sat waiting for news on my sis who lost all use of her legs and bladder etc yesterday. Its all very worrying as they thought it was a prolapsed disc but now say its not bad enough to have caused her problems. She already suffers from a form of spondylosis so I do think this is the problem


----------



## feorag

Did it "just come on her" Shell, or did she do something and it 'went'?


----------



## MSL

Im sat waiting for news on my sis who lost all use of her legs and bladder etc yesterday. Its all very worrying as they thought it was a prolapsed disc but now say its not bad enough to have caused her problems[/QUOTE]


Thanks Shell, Thanks Eileen, just hoping my 3 cope with it all ok, Daisy has now been spayed so hopefully she will be a bit calmer about it all i think the other 2 will be fine as they are a lot more laid back......anyway Shell, that sounds awful.........
i know that disc trouble can do that in dogs ( studying for job) surely it wouldnt have to be that 'bad' for it to cause huge problems anyway, i thought just the slightest movement in the disc could cause problems...i hope it gets sorted soon whatever, my god son, god love him (hmmm) had yet another car accident last week, overturned 3 times, has cracked 3 vertebrae, 2 in the neck and the 6th one down BUT....no spinal cord damage, they put a brace on him and he walked out of hospital 2 days later....he is fast wearing through his 9 lives I tell you.....

is everyone still about, the usual suspects or has there been any hge scandal I have missed.........


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Did it "just come on her" Shell, or did she do something and it 'went'?


 
Ive edited my last post, she has been having treatment for her spondylosis for a while now and is on pain killers for her back. The day before it happened she had been dragging the big cages that lorries deliver and her back was hurting more than usual, she was off work yesterday and when she tried to get up she couldnt, she also has a restless feeling in her legs which hurt even though she cant move them. She can still feel her feet but says its like a tingling in them


----------



## feorag

I see! :sad: the spondylosis won't be helping. It does sound then as if she's done something while dragging the crates and by keeping moving she maybe hasn't noticed it so much and then maybe the overnight rest has brought it all out, if that makes sense?? :crazy:

Well I don't think the rain is going to stop, so I guess I'm gonna have to go out with the dog and get wet! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I see! :sad: the spondylosis won't be helping. It does sound then as if she's done something while dragging the crates and by keeping moving she maybe hasn't noticed it so much and then maybe the overnight rest has brought it all out, if that makes sense?? :crazy:
> 
> Well I don't think the rain is going to stop, so I guess I'm gonna have to go out with the dog and get wet! :roll:


 

Mine had a quick run this morning so Ive had all day to get used to the wet smell dog:lol2: The weather is awful isnt it?


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Mine had a quick run this morning so Ive had all day to get used to the wet smell dog:lol2: The weather is awful isnt it?


I think eau d'dog is lovely going through the house all day!!!!

hasnt stopped here. children going mad being couped up even though I made them don wellies and get wet with me and the dogs.......why does the weather always get crap in the holidays........


as nobody has answered by question about scandal, does that mean there has been some????:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> I think eau d'dog is lovely going through the house all day!!!!
> 
> hasnt stopped here. children going mad being couped up even though I made them don wellies and get wet with me and the dogs.......why does the weather always get crap in the holidays........
> 
> 
> as nobody has answered by question about scandal, does that mean there has been some????:gasp:


 

Erm, I dont think there has been any. Ian(Temerist) vanished and hasnt been about since the day of Jens BBQ which is VERY worrying and I have taken in a neglected chinchilla, read about it here baby chin (







1 2 3 ... Last Page)

I had to have my old cavalier pts too


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Erm, I dont think there has been any. Ian(Temerist) vanished and hasnt been about since the day of Jens BBQ which is VERY worrying and I have taken in a neglected chinchilla


 
bit like me then disappearing for months on end...lol.........

Is the chinchilla doing well now....I am sure it is.


well there is no putting it off, the hounds need another walk, well they dont but the children do, i find keeping the two on a similar routine the best way to go......time for wellies and moaning, i think bribary in the shape of an ice lolly from the co-op may be the best option.!!!
nice to say hello and I will hopefully have a bit more time to catch up now things have calmed down even if it is just for a few weeks before all hell breaks loose with my training.....14 hour days with travelling........goodbye life as i know it!!!!




cross posted.....so sorry to hear about your cavalier....thats pants.


----------



## Cillah

Wheeeeeee, I got my first boggle out of the Siamese rat who's name is Loli .


----------



## ditta

so sorry to hear about your sis shell, lets hope for a quick outcome of her scans so they can treat the problem:grouphug:



got letter from hospital re my finger app, the one they send to the gp...........they checked the xray, no breaks, no ligament damage and no soft tissue swelling:bash::bash: so wtf is making my finger twice the size of my others.......plan of action........she must keep bending it!!!!!!!!!!! and take the pain killers, it must just be stiff due to previous problem:whip::whip: what previous problem....i havnt had a previous problem its been like this 6 months:bash:, if the symptoms do not settle, it may well be advised to get a rheumatology referral........wtf why if there is nothing bloody wrong with it:bash::bash:not bone or ligament, or soft tissue or joint.......what else do i have in m finger:bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> so sorry to hear about your sis shell, lets hope for a quick outcome of her scans so they can treat the problem:grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> got letter from hospital re my finger app, the one they send to the gp...........they checked the xray, no breaks, no ligament damage and no soft tissue swelling:bash::bash: so wtf is making my finger twice the size of my others.......plan of action........she must keep bending it!!!!!!!!!!! and take the pain killers, it must just be stiff due to previous problem:whip::whip: what previous problem....i havnt had a previous problem its been like this 6 months:bash:, if the symptoms do not settle, it may well be advised to get a rheumatology referral........wtf why if there is nothing bloody wrong with it:bash::bash:not bone or ligament, or soft tissue or joint.......what else do i have in m finger:bash::bash:


 
Thats not good ditta:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Wheeeeeee, I got my first boggle out of the Siamese rat who's name is Loli .


Brilliant news!!! 

Not a good day about doctors and health crap, then?? 

Congrats Penny!!  Well done!! :no1:


----------



## ditta

i cant believe it, do they think its all in my mind???, the proof is here with the amount of swelling!!!!!! IM JUST SO FRUSTRATED WITH IT ALL, ooopppps sorry was shouting:lol2:


----------



## ditta

im that frustrated ive just eaten half a jar of pickles without even noticing:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

YAY!!!! Please vote for Diesel 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rfuks-potm/568280-potm-final-outdoors-summer-august.html


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> YAY!!!! Please vote for Diesel
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rfuks-potm/568280-potm-final-outdoors-summer-august.html


 
Have done and you are in the lead:no1:


----------



## Shell195

My sis had a full body scan that lasted 2 hours but no results yet, they are still talking about operating at some point. She actually managed to pee on her own tonight


----------



## ditta

me too:2thumb:

im away to bed now ......any news shell?


im feeling really odd, im going docs tomoz i just wanna cry, i dont wanna get out of bed and now ive eaten nearly a full jar of pickles:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, that's a good thing at least  Your poor sis...


----------



## Amalthea

And thanx for the votes


----------



## ditta

cross posted shell, so is that good news?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> cross posted shell, so is that good news?


 
Better than it was


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Better than it was


 good, hope she continues to improve, right im taking myself and my odd mood to bed again, night chatters


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Have done and you are in the lead:no1:


Me too and you're still in the lead! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> My sis had a full body scan that lasted 2 hours but no results yet, they are still talking about operating at some point. She actually managed to pee on her own tonight


Well it's odd that after 2 hours and a previous scan that they still don't seem to know what is causing it, but it is heartening that she can pee on her own, so there seems to be some 'sensation' coming back to the area???



ditta said:


> im feeling really odd, im going docs tomoz i just wanna cry, i dont wanna get out of bed and now ive eaten nearly a full jar of pickles:whip:


Aw, Ditta! I'm so sorry to hear this. You need to get the doctor to sort something out, cos there's obviously something wrong somewhere!

Sending you little sympathetic cuddles! PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Me too and you're still in the lead! :2thumb:
> 
> Well it's odd that after 2 hours and a previous scan that they still don't seem to know what is causing it, but it is heartening that she can pee on her own, so there seems to be some 'sensation' coming back to the area???
> 
> Aw, Ditta! I'm so sorry to hear this. You need to get the doctor to sort something out, cos there's obviously something wrong somewhere!
> 
> Sending you little sympathetic cuddles! PMSL!!


 

They say that the first scan was blurred as she moved, god knows how mind


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That'd be clever! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: That'd be clever! :roll:


I know


----------



## Shell195

Im at the sanctuary tomorrow then hopefully visiting my sis in hospital


----------



## feorag

I'm at home! Having a couple of days of doing very little, which is just as well seeing as I did so much last week!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm at home! Having a couple of days of doing very little, which is just as well seeing as I did so much last week!


 
I didnt go to bed until 3.00am:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I've got work tomorrow afternoon, then team meeting until 7, and then have to hawl ass to Warrington for a team dinner with the Party Plan girls.


----------



## feorag

I'm sitting watching Martin Clunes' programme about the Horse, which we recorded last night!

Just come to the bit of the French guy with the horses on the beach - Wonderful!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm sitting watching Martin Clunes' programme about the Horse, which we recorded last night!
> 
> Just come to the bit of the French guy with the horses on the beach - Wonderful!!!


 
Its amazing isnt it:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

i'm watching the sex education show with diana,alaways leads to some interesting conversations, i'm gonna go out and get some hamster bits tommorrow and possibly sort out a few things in the house ready to move in, diana has a busy week in work so doesn't want to move in till next week and i don't want to move in without her tbh, but nothing wrong with getting it ready i'll take some pictures so you guys can see what it looks like, it looks brill after all the work, shame i haven't got any before pics to show you


----------



## feorag

Yes Tom, you should have done before and after pictures.

what exactly have they done though? Added a bit on or what?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning Jen - seems like it's just us on line so far!
> 
> Colin I've just read your posts from last night and thought how very sad it is that your brother cannot love you for who you are! I totally agree with what Shell says (no surprise there then! :roll I can't understand why people attach so much importance to anyone's sexuality. I think it should, to a degree, be the least important thing about you when it comes to family and friends. It's part of the person you are, but not _all_ of you!
> 
> I might have understood more if this had been 30 years ago, but nowadays it's so much more accepted that I'm :gasp: with disbelief that even your parents can accept it (and their generation would naturally find it a little more difficult) and yet your brother who is your 'peer' cannot.





Amalthea said:


> Yeah... It makes no sense to me. Surely, he loved you BEFORE he knew you were gay, so why does being gay change that?


Thanks Eileen & Jen. Me & this brother have never been as close as we have with our other siblings, but even so, I thought he'd be ok about it. I think its more to do with his macho image. He doesnt want his friends to know he has a gay brother.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm watching the sex education show with diana,alaways leads to some interesting conversations, i'm gonna go out and get some hamster bits tommorrow and possibly sort out a few things in the house ready to move in, diana has a busy week in work so doesn't want to move in till next week and i don't want to move in without her tbh, but nothing wrong with getting it ready i'll take some pictures so you guys can see what it looks like, it looks brill after all the work, shame i haven't got any before pics to show you


 
That program is very graphic:lol2:
I bet you cant wait to move in:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> YAY!!!! Please vote for Diesel
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rfuks-potm/568280-potm-final-outdoors-summer-august.html


Voted Jen! Though I do get a bit peed off with some of the entries that make it to the final! Either not a pet, or not even outdoors! WTF!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im at the sanctuary tomorrow then hopefully visiting my sis in hospital


I hope your sister improves very soon Shell. x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well, Lolly the Chihuahua is just starting to swell up in her lady-region, a tad earlier than we thought it would be, so we are off to collect Chip, the stud dog, from Chester tomorrow afternoon, & he will stay with us for the duration, or until he does the deed. We are also picking up 2 Leopard Tortoises from Liverpool on the way to getting Chip. :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Yes Tom, you should have done before and after pictures.
> 
> what exactly have they done though? Added a bit on or what?


 no put 2 walls had to be partialy rebuilt most of the wood work replaced, her dad then decided he wanted concrete throught the ground floor and back yard, all interiours ripped out 2 refitted bathrooms and the kitchen, brandnew flooring throughout, all rooms repastered and painted, plus the first 2 builders they hired turned out to be a pair of cowboys so they ended up having to hire new builders half way through

it is a bit graphic isn't it shell, very thought provoking at times though


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, Lolly the Chihuahua is just starting to swell up in her lady-region, a tad earlier than we thought it would be, so we are off to collect Chip, the stud dog, from Chester tomorrow afternoon, & he will stay with us for the duration, or until he does the deed. We are also picking up 2 Leopard Tortoises from Liverpool on the way to getting Chip. :flrt:


 aww if it was in a week you could have come to see the house


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I think its more to do with his macho image. He doesnt want his friends to know he has a gay brother.


That's what I thought to be honest - it's usually why men are so homophobic imao! :roll:

That all sounds like a loada work Tom, in fact a rebuild rather than a redecorate! :lol2:

There are days I just don't believe some people - this thread has really ssiped me off! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/566156-lovely-kitten-needing-new-home.html :devil:

And having said my piece on that thread, I'm off to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> That's what I thought to be honest - it's usually why men are so homophobic imao! :roll:
> 
> That all sounds like a loada work Tom, in fact a rebuild rather than a redecorate! :lol2:
> 
> There are days I just don't believe some people - this thread has really ssiped me off! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/566156-lovely-kitten-needing-new-home.html :devil:
> 
> And having said my piece on that thread, I'm off to bed! Goodnight!


 have you read the rest of his posts i hope he's a summer troll with too much time off school, because the prospect of him real is very worrying


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> aww if it was in a week you could have come to see the house


Oh yes, I never thought of that!


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Voted Jen! Though I do get a bit peed off with some of the entries that make it to the final! Either not a pet, or not even outdoors! WTF!


 
FANX! :2thumb: Yeah, I don't GET why there's a bumblebee in the finalists?!?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> FANX! :2thumb: Yeah, I don't GET why there's a bumblebee in the finalists?!?


 i voted too


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx guys!!  Although, I don't know what the winner actually gets, cuz I went on the petzoo website and it says they've stopped trading.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> FANX! :2thumb: Yeah, I don't GET why there's a bumblebee in the finalists?!?


Or a Boa in a deckchair in a beach scene indoors! It pees me off! I always enter & have never made the final once! Sour grapes maybe, but still, it does take the piss a bit!


----------



## Amalthea

I've never entered before.....


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel's got quite the lead going *grins*

And I'm off to bed. Nighty night, everybody {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Diesel's got quite the lead going *grins*
> 
> And I'm off to bed. Nighty night, everybody {{{hugs}}}


Goodnight Jen x


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Diesel's got quite the lead going *grins*
> 
> And I'm off to bed. Nighty night, everybody {{{hugs}}}


 night night


----------



## Zoo-Man

How are things with you Tom mate?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> How are things with you Tom mate?


 i think there getting better now, at least i have access to my bank account again now i've got my new card, and hope fully be in the new house properly next week, how long are you in liverpool tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i think there getting better now, at least i have access to my bank account again now i've got my new card, and hope fully be in the new house properly next week, how long are you in liverpool tomorrow


Glad to hear things are startingto pick up for you bud. We aren't in Liverpool long, its just to pick up 2 tortoises & then we have to be at Chester for 1pm to get the stud dog.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Glad to hear things are startingto pick up for you bud. We aren't in Liverpool long, its just to pick up 2 tortoises & then we have to be at Chester for 1pm to get the stud dog.


 not long at all then busy day


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> not long at all then busy day


Its a bit rushed, but thats cos we want to make sure we catch Lolly early enough, as last time she was in season, by the time we got the stud dog here, she wasn't allowing him to get close to her, so her receptive period had passed. We want to get the stud dog here before she is receptive hopefully, to get a mating. Then Cat can talk Ditta into buying her a Chihuahua puppy from me! haha


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Its a bit rushed, but thats cos we want to make sure we catch Lolly early enough, as last time she was in season, by the time we got the stud dog here, she wasn't allowing him to get close to her, so her receptive period had passed. We want to get the stud dog here before she is receptive hopefully, to get a mating. Then Cat can talk Ditta into buying her a Chihuahua puppy from me! haha


oh did you ask your neighbour about the hamster, what area are you going to anyway


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> oh did you ask your neighbour about the hamster, what area are you going to anyway


Yes, forgot to tell you, she isn't looking for a hamster at the moment. I thought she might have been wanting one sooner. I cant remember what area it is we are visiting, its written down on a scrap of paper in the car.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, forgot to tell you, she isn't looking for a hamster at the moment. I thought she might have been wanting one sooner. I cant remember what area it is we are visiting, its written down on a scrap of paper in the car.


thats ok, good luck with the torties tomorrow. i wish i had enough space for some of the larger species as i'd love a sulcata or two lol, i wish i lived on a farm

i'm off to bed dude night night


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> thats ok, good luck with the torties tomorrow. i wish i had enough space for some of the larger species as i'd love a sulcata or two lol, i wish i lived on a farm
> 
> i'm off to bed dude night night


Thanks matey, & goodnight, sleep well : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## feorag

Morning Jen - Ooh deja vu!! :lol2:

What are you up to today?


----------



## Amalthea

*lol*

I've got work this afternoon, then a team meeting til 7, then I have to be in Warrington for 8 for a group dinner thing with the Party Plan girls  How about you?


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, and Diesel still has a firm lead!


----------



## Shell195

My Mum just rang, she has spoken to my sis who rang her this morning. The scans have showed NO reason why she has these symptoms and she is seeing a consultant Neurologist today. She has been told to cancel her holiday. Very worrying news


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed  Hopefully SOMEbody can figure something out


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> How about you?


Nothing! :lol2: I'm having 2 lazy days to make up for being so busy last week - not that I ever sit and do nothing of course! Need to make up the golden retriever bracelet for the girl on here - I have to say the charms are quite beautiful and much better than they looked on the photograph.



Amalthea said:


> Oh, and Diesel still has a firm lead!


:2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> My Mum just rang, she has spoken to my sis who rang her this morning. The scans have showed NO reason why she has these symptoms and she is seeing a consultant Neurologist today. She has been told to cancel her holiday. Very worrying news


Oh dear Shell, that must be so worrying. In a way sometimes it's better that they had found something so that you knew there was a positive physical reason for the symptoms. Neurological problems are so much harder to diagnose and put right, I think - I'm, no expert of course!


----------



## Amalthea

I agree there, Eileen!! It's much better to KNOW what's causing the symptoms.


----------



## Cillah

I hope she's ohkay Shell!


-

I am going to University in 2012-2013 and I know that's ages away.. But I've been looking at what I want to do. It's so different here. But I'd love to take a double major and a minor. Like Major in Japanese and something, minor in French. I'm thinking the second major could be education. I'm not 100% sure though and still have a lot of time to think about it.


----------



## Shell195

Back from the sanctuary and need a bath ready to go visiting my sister. They arent allowed flowers in the ward so Ive bought her a book to read.


----------



## feorag

I hope you find her in reasonably good spirits, but to be honest I can't imagine how she's feeling at the minute! :sad:


----------



## Komodo king

my cat toffee has 3 legs after being hit by a car, she also has bladder problems (she :censor: everywhere!) but shes so so cool. shes a tortoise shell cat :lol2: yeah i really love her


-luke:spam1:


----------



## Phill_S

Did anyone see in the news that woman caught on CCTV putting a Cat in a bin? I just heard it quickly on the news before during the headlines...

Stuff like that gets my so wound up it's ridiculous. Nothing gets me more than animal cruelty, even more so than cruelty to people actually...

I always wonder if I caught someone miss-treating an animal or one of my own two Cats...oh man, I swear I'd probably end up in Prison for what I'd do to them.

Grrrrr!!!

PS Apologies for the lil' rant!


----------



## feorag

Rant away - I don't blame you! :lol2:

I heard on the news that the police had identified her and taken into protective custody because of the threats she's received! :2thumb:


----------



## Komodo king

i saw that! the woman across my road chucks stones at my cat! because her gardens so weedy all the cats go in it to find mice ive seen many cats getting hit by her bloody stones if she ever hit my toffee shed be in pain :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Back from hospital, Deb was very upset when we arrived. She has regained most of the use in her legs(she shuffles and wobbles) but her feet feel fizzy, the top of her legs have pins and needles and she has no feeling in the pelvic area which means she cant always go to the toilet on her own. The hospital have no idea what has/is causing it and have upped the tablets she is already on to see if this makes a difference. They are now talking about sending her home after teaching her how to self catheterize which she isnt happy with at all. The spinal rehab lady is going to see her tomorrow and she is having more tests as the scans showed nothing at all.


----------



## pippainnit

Shell195 said:


> Back from hospital, Deb was very upset when we arrived. She has regained most of the use in her legs(she shuffles and wobbles) but her feet feel fizzy, the top of her legs have pins and needles and she has no feeling in the pelvic area which means she cant always go to the toilet on her own. The hospital have no idea what has/is causing it and have upped the tablets she is already on to see if this makes a difference. They are now talking about sending her home after teaching her how to self catheterize which she isnt happy with at all. The spinal rehab lady is going to see her tomorrow and she is having more tests as the scans showed nothing at all.


My boyfriend's brother had similar symptoms to these last month. I haven't seen your previous posts about this but my boyfriend's brother had a sudden onset of symptoms and no amount of tests could point to anything. He had pain in his upper thighs which gradually developed down to his calf muscles but it was predominantly pins and needles and numbness. He couldn't stand or support his own body weight and also lost control of his bodily functions and had to have a catheter.
As well as this his legs swelled up considerably, which led the hospital to test for various things like DVT, etc. 

Anyway, what followed was three weeks in hospital trying to eliminate most things and a development of other symptoms too (including breathing problems) but the biggest concern was his general inability to walk/support his own weight, especially as he was/is such a fit person.

They finally put it down to perhaps being an infected bite/sting that developed septicaemia that caused the pins and needles and numbness and his overall weakness. However even though he is now out of hospital and recovering, this is still only speculation and involved endless doctors/specialist consultations and only subsided after intensive antibiotics and time spent in ICU.

There is nothing worse than the ambiguity of not knowing what's causing something and you can't help but fear the worse, but there are a lot of different things causing different symptoms out there and I really hope that it's something similar that (although horrible in the meantime and frustrating and stressful) is pretty easy to cure  Really hope she's okay.


----------



## Shell195

pippainnit said:


> My boyfriend's brother had similar symptoms to these last month. I haven't seen your previous posts about this but my boyfriend's brother had a sudden onset of symptoms and no amount of tests could point to anything. He had pain in his upper thighs which gradually developed down to his calf muscles but it was predominantly pins and needles and numbness. He couldn't stand or support his own body weight and also lost control of his bodily functions and had to have a catheter.
> As well as this his legs swelled up considerably, which led the hospital to test for various things like DVT, etc.
> 
> Anyway, what followed was three weeks in hospital trying to eliminate most things and a development of other symptoms too (including breathing problems) but the biggest concern was his general inability to walk/support his own weight, especially as he was/is such a fit person.
> 
> They finally put it down to perhaps being an infected bite/sting that developed septicaemia that caused the pins and needles and numbness and his overall weakness. However even though he is now out of hospital and recovering, this is still only speculation and involved endless doctors/specialist consultations and only subsided after intensive antibiotics and time spent in ICU.
> 
> There is nothing worse than the ambiguity of not knowing what's causing something and you can't help but fear the worse, but there are a lot of different things causing different symptoms out there and I really hope that it's something similar that (although horrible in the meantime and frustrating and stressful) is pretty easy to cure  Really hope she's okay.


 

Thanks Pippa, she already suffers from Spondylosis but they say this isnt related yet have no idea what is could be.It is very worrying for her and us. Im glad your boyfriends brother has recovered and hope my sis can do the same very soon


----------



## tomwilson

well i got my hamster bits and a shelving unit, did a little tidy in the new house and then took diana out for a spontanious date, had somke carvery and did some shoping:2thumb: then went to the pictures to see scot pilgrim vsthe world, got to the desk to ask for tickets, 'sorry its not out till tomorrow' :bash: teach me to be spontanious won't it


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> well i got my hamster bits and a shelving unit, did a little tidy in the new house and then took diana out for a spontanious date, had somke carvery and did some shoping:2thumb: then went to the pictures to see scot pilgrim vsthe world, got to the desk to ask for tickets, 'sorry its not out till tomorrow' :bash: teach me to be spontanious won't it


 

Sounds like you still had a great day:2thumb: Spontaneous is good:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like you still had a great day:2thumb: Spontaneous is good:no1:


 good day but a bit of an anti-climax with the film


----------



## tomwilson

oh and sorry they still haven't been able to make a diagnosis on your sister shell i agree with the other two at least with a possitive diagnosis there is a battle plan and not just sitting and waiting, hope they sort it soon


----------



## Cillah

I just woke up, lol.

Hopefully your sister continues to improve and they don't let her go home until they know the problem and it's been sorted!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I just woke up, lol.
> 
> Hopefully your sister continues to improve and they don't let her go home until they know the problem and it's been sorted!


 on your phone then hun


----------



## feorag

How very worrying for you all Shell. It sounds very strange, yet not too dissimilar to what Pippa is describing.

Let's keep our fingers crossed that they can sort her out!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone I have been given permission to pop on and let you all know i am still alive
Thank you all for your good wishes and hopefully I will be back to normal soon.
Shell sorry to hear about your sister hope it all gets sorted soon.
WE had bad news at 2am this morning. Glyn's cat Magic passed away a few minutes before hand. She had been ill and lost alot of weight but for the last couple of days was not herself at all. And also her daughter Mo who is deaf half blind and has no teeth is currently in the vets after being attacked by a dog. The owner didnt even have the decency to let his mum know and it wasnt until she sweeled up like a balloon that mum realised something was wrong.She was rushed to the vets who put a drain in to find it was air and that the dog had torn her trachea. So mum now faces a £800 vets bill and poor Mo has no idea her mum has passed away. 
So much for having no stress and resting completely lol.


----------



## BethieSims

um..

Why have my kittens now decided to think im the best thing ever.
Now when they have fleas, before that they did sometimes seek attention.

But its constant, everytime i get up to go to the bathroom/bedroom/kitchen or to potter about the house, theyre by my ankles. 

My partner ended up accidently tripping up on Mystie today and stood on her tail. Shes fine, no worries there. But its really intense. Then when i sit back down, both come straight over and sit on my knee. Mystie also has started chewing my hair with avengence! lol

(theyv been frontlined, again, gonna see what else i can do about the fleas)


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> on your phone then hun


Yes but watching TV I like .


----------



## Shell195

BethieSims said:


> um..
> 
> Why have my kittens now decided to think im the best thing ever.
> Now when they have fleas, before that they did sometimes seek attention.
> 
> But its constant, everytime i get up to go to the bathroom/bedroom/kitchen or to potter about the house, theyre by my ankles.
> 
> My partner ended up accidently tripping up on Mystie today and stood on her tail. Shes fine, no worries there. But its really intense. Then when i sit back down, both come straight over and sit on my knee. Mystie also has started chewing my hair with avengence! lol
> 
> (theyv been frontlined, again, gonna see what else i can do about the fleas)


 

How old are they and how long have you had them?


----------



## BethieSims

Shell195 said:


> How old are they and how long have you had them?


Oh goodgrief..

Mystie is.. 12 weeks old or so.
Milo is 14 or so.

Im not too sure.

Iv had mystie a month and abit,
and milo just under a month.
=]

Milo is very hoppy.


----------



## feorag

Hi Sammy, good to know you're resting up and taking things easy!

Tell Glyn I'm so sorry to hear about the cats - can you not get the vet bill paid by the owner of the dog?


----------



## sammy1969

Unfortunately not Eileen the owner of the dog didnt tell mum that it had happened but the vets is sure it is a dog attack there are two puncture wounds on the cats throat one of which has torn her trachea. Mum found her on the neighbours doorstep late at night picked her up and found a wet patch under her took her inside,then saw it was blood. She cleaned her up but couldnt find where it came from. She seemed ok in herself but the next day when mum returned from a funeral she saw she was swelled up like a balloon so rushed her to the vets. THe first thought was that it was blood but when they put a needle in they found it was air which they drained and kept her in overnight but the next day she was back swelled up again so she is now in till thursday at the earliest has a drain fitted and they are worried as she wobbles badly when she walks.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, I see! Poor puss! I hope she's OK.

Well I'm off to my bed now - car booting day tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Thanks Eileen and night


----------



## Amalthea

Just got in... Been a long day. Tired. Can't be bothered trying to search for anything I've missed today, so.... Have I missed anything?


----------



## sammy1969

Not sure havent caught up myself too many pages since i was last on not that i am suposed to be on now. The only news i had was bad so wont repeat it


----------



## Amalthea

Just went and found your news, Sammy  I am so sorry. How horrible


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah just had an update from Glyns mum Mo is doing ok still has drain in and was playing for sympathy when mum got there rolling around and being really cute lol. 
However mum was still upset as she buried Magic today in the garden. Morpheus is however pining badly as both his sister and daughter are not there at the moment and he has never been on his own


----------



## Amalthea

That's horrible


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel's fallen into second on the POTM  If any of you have OTHER friends on here, could ya poke 'em into voting?? *flutters eyelashes*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Back from hospital, Deb was very upset when we arrived. She has regained most of the use in her legs(she shuffles and wobbles) but her feet feel fizzy, the top of her legs have pins and needles and she has no feeling in the pelvic area which means she cant always go to the toilet on her own. The hospital have no idea what has/is causing it and have upped the tablets she is already on to see if this makes a difference. They are now talking about sending her home after teaching her how to self catheterize which she isnt happy with at all. The spinal rehab lady is going to see her tomorrow and she is having more tests as the scans showed nothing at all.


Bloody hell, what a nightmare! It must be so frustrating for your poor sister & the family hun.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just found some fatty pics of me, omg theyre bad :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Glad Colin has quoted that!! Jesus, Shell, that's horrible!!  Your poor family!! The worst part is the not knowing, I'm sure!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sammy, glad to hear that Mo is feeling a bit better today. Poor Morpheus, he must be wondering where they are, bless him.


----------



## Cillah

I just voted for you Jen. Can't believe I hadn't already


----------



## sammy1969

He is completely lost Colin mum said she found him cuddled up to a cuddly reindeer when she got back form seeing Mo. I really feel for him and wish we were boh there as he is such a lovely cat. When we go up to stay he comes in every morning to wake us up by meowing in our faces till we wake up then head butts us for fuss. Just hope Mo makes a full recovery as not sure how Morpheus will cope with both of them gone but fingers crossed she will. 
Still I have been told i have to go and rest so will talk to you all soon hopefully with good news about Mo


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> He is completely lost Colin mum said she found him cuddled up to a cuddly reindeer when she got back form seeing Mo. I really feel for him and wish we were boh there as he is such a lovely cat. When we go up to stay he comes in every morning to wake us up by meowing in our faces till we wake up then head butts us for fuss. Just hope Mo makes a full recovery as not sure how Morpheus will cope with both of them gone but fingers crossed she will.
> Still I have been told i have to go and rest so will talk to you all soon hopefully with good news about Mo


Will keep my fingers crossed for Mo hun. x


----------



## ami_j

so col do we get pics of this handsome boy thats come to woo lolly?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> so col do we get pics of this handsome boy thats come to woo lolly?


I will get a pic of him tomorrow hun. He is very handsome! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I will get a pic of him tomorrow hun. He is very handsome! :flrt:


awesome  what colour is he


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awesome  what colour is he


He's white with chocolate brown patches


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> He's white with chocolate brown patches


awwwww how is she liking him lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awwwww how is she liking him lol


She isn't letting him too close yet, & she isn't keen on cunnilingus :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> She isn't letting him too close yet, & she isn't keen on cunnilingus :gasp:


way TMI :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> way TMI :lol2:


:lol2: she doesn't! She growled at him!


----------



## Alex

Morning peeps. Not much from me the last few days. Just thought i'd see who's on.
Sorry I didn't reply the other night Colin. My battery went flat :devil: Have you got your tortoises yet?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: she doesn't! She growled at him!


bless her, in time she wont be able to get enough of him lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Morning peeps. Not much from me the last few days. Just thought i'd see who's on.
> Sorry I didn't reply the other night Colin. My battery went flat :devil: Have you got your tortoises yet?


Hiya Alex, no worries about the other night mate. I got the 2 Leopard Tortoises today. I will get pics of them tomorrow. They are lush! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> bless her, in time she wont be able to get enough of him lol


Well she has only just started to swell up, so there is still plenty of time for her to become receptive to him.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well she has only just started to swell up, so there is still plenty of time for her to become receptive to him.


aye 
we learnt the stages at college, im buggered if i can remember them at gone 2am tho :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Alex, no worries about the other night mate. I got the 2 Leopard Tortoises today. I will get pics of them tomorrow. They are lush! :flrt:


 Awesome:flrt:. How old are they?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Awesome:flrt:. How old are they?


They look to be about 4 years old, maybe a bit more. One is a bit bigger than the other.


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> They look to be about 4 years old, maybe a bit more. One is a bit bigger than the other.


Ah only babies then:flrt: One of my Tortoises has been in the family since 1967. 

Oooh, and I could be being given some racing pigeons


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Ah only babies then:flrt: One of my Tortoises has been in the family since 1967.
> 
> Oooh, and I could be being given some racing pigeons


Wow, thats a rarity that a tortoise from th 60s has survived til the present day. 

I like pigeons, & I think its unfair of people to call them flying rats. They are great birds!


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, thats a rarity that a tortoise from th 60s has survived til the present day.
> 
> I like pigeons, & I think its unfair of people to call them flying rats. They are great birds!


A rarity ooh! Could be pushing 100 years old now!

yeah me too. We are building the loft at the moment


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Me first today! :2thumb:

Off car booting in half an hour so a flying visit.

Colin we have 2 (had 3 until Confuscious died earlier this year) tortoises at our Sanctuary who are just clocking up 50 years in this country and goodness only knows how old they were when they were caught.

They came in over winter 2002/2003 and according to the 81 year old lady who brought them in she'd had them for 42 years. She only brought them in because she was getting so frail and her wrists were struggling with the weight when she had to pick them up.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybdy (Eileen *lol*)


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .

Just about to hop into the shower as I am seeing my cousin today .


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't realise you had family here, Cilla


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel is falling further behind in the POTM comp  *sniffle*


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve just been to vote for diesel, its an excellent picture.:2thumb:


----------



## *H*

Thought I'd pop my little random happening in here as I know you lot will appreciate it :lol2:

I had a Hospital appointment this morning, which I was very worried about.. Anyhows, I am sat in the back garden this morning, waking up and fretting when I hear this meow. Quite a different sounding meow, very persistent and was coming from my next door neighbours garden. Well there was this stunning Himalayan with the most gorgeous pale blue eyes I've ever seen meowing at me over the fence.

She then jumped over the fence (lucky the dogs was indoors) and dispite never meeting me before and the garden being full of doggy smells she come straight over and proceeded to rub herself around my legs, purring, talking to me as if she'd known me for years! I gave her a fuss and off she wondered back the way she came without a care in the world.
Now the funny thing is this, I've never seen this cat before, she doesn't belong to any of my neighbours and she didn't look like a stray. My garden backs onto a few other gardens in a square and she had to jump over quite a high fence to come and say hello.. and I've not seen her again since this morning, she just disappeared!..:gasp:

(and no I wasn't that alseep still :lol2:, my son my was with and fussed her too)

I got good news at my hospital appointment too, spooky? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve just been to vote for diesel, its an excellent picture.:2thumb:


 
Thanx!! 

Oooh!!! I've had that happen a few times, too *H*.... Lovely cat comes to visit once and then never again. Weird.


----------



## Esarosa

See Jen I'd get Will to vote for it..but as we're from same IP I don't know if they'd just class it as one person :? He has his own account but not sure how it works? :?

Ohh *H* had a lucky house guest...I'm intrigued as to what the good news is now though :blush:

Shell any news on your sister?


----------



## Amalthea

I think THAT's ok, Katie.... They just take notice of new accounts being created to vote. I dunno, though... I'm quite annoyed by the comment I just quoted in the thread, though.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I think THAT's ok, Katie.... They just take notice of new accounts being created to vote. I dunno, though... I'm quite annoyed by the comment I just quoted in the thread, though.



Tsk, Diesel is bonkers & amazing plus that picture is just brilliant. Still makes me think of the dog in Dr.Doolittle though 'throw the ball throw the ball'


----------



## pigglywiggly

at least theres some photographic skill in the one you`ve put in, its not a `throw your rep on the lawn and take a quick piccy`

:devil:


----------



## Esarosa

Hmm just thinking though Jen, if petzoo has gone bust you might be best coming second...looking on the upside :razz:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just commented on the POM thread

My sis is much improved today and has managed to pee on her own, she is expected to make a full recovery:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell that's excellent news! Any ideas what it was, or is???

As you can see I'm back from the car boot, got home to find a card through the door telling me they had 2 parcels they couldn't post and that they were now open until 8:00 on Wednesday evenings, so decided to walk the dog up to the sorting office. Took me the best part of an hour there and back, so now I'm cream crackered, cos I've been on the go since 9:00 and I've still got the car to empty! :gasp:

However, I'm off to see what's going on about our Diesel on the POM thread!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell that's excellent news! Any ideas what it was, or is???
> 
> As you can see I'm back from the car boot, got home to find a card through the door telling me they had 2 parcels they couldn't post and that they were now open until 8:00 on Wednesday evenings, so decided to walk the dog up to the sorting office. Took me the best part of an hour there and back, so now I'm cream crackered, cos I've been on the go since 9:00 and I've still got the car to empty! :gasp:
> 
> However, I'm off to see what's going on about our Diesel on the POM thread!


 
The hospital have no idea at all what caused it:bash:


----------



## feorag

How very odd!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> How very odd!


 
VERY:bash:


It sounds like you have a had a busy day, was it a good one?


----------



## Shell195

I cant remember the exact date the duprasi was born(I forgot to write it down due to it being an accidental litter):blush:

I think they are 3 weeks old on Friday or Saturday


Ive just spent ages trying to get Cinders back in her cage so I could let the other 2 out. It seems that 2 hours isnt long enough for her.She really has livened up but no introductions until Im sure shes not pregnant(she looks very lonely on her own) I cant say Im looking forward to introducing her to my 2 girls as Ive heard horror stories


----------



## Cillah

I just said goodbye to my cousin. They have to drive back to Wales now. It was so good seeing him and we went to Manchester for the day. It was a lot of fun


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I didn't realise you had family here, Cilla


I don't. My Auntie, her husband and my cousin just had a holiday here.


----------



## tomwilson

i made a thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/569472-lucky-dormice.html


whats everyone up to tonight


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i made a thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/569472-lucky-dormice.html
> 
> 
> whats everyone up to tonight


Im sure they could have built a suitable bridge for a lot less than that 
Not much Ive fed and watered all the critters, put the chins to bed and stuffed the 3 downstairs dogs kongs ready for bedtime


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im sure they could have built a suitable bridge for a lot less than that
> Not much Ive fed and watered all the critters, put the chins to bed and stuffed the 3 downstairs dogs kongs ready for bedtime


 i think it is an amazing thing they've done but one bridge at that price should have made a few cheaper ones whats the chances that all the dormice in the woods can find that one bridge


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i think it is an amazing thing they've done but one bridge at that price should have made a few cheaper ones whats the chances that all the dormice in the woods can find that one bridge


I agree its an excellent idea but they could have made a cheaper version and provided more

Have you got a moving in date yet?


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Tsk, Diesel is bonkers & amazing plus that picture is just brilliant. Still makes me think of the dog in Dr.Doolittle though 'throw the ball throw the ball'


He IS a bit like that :blush:



pigglywiggly said:


> at least theres some photographic skill in the one you`ve put in, its not a `throw your rep on the lawn and take a quick piccy`
> 
> :devil:


Exactly!! We took so many pics of him and the bubbles trying to get one good one!



Esarosa said:


> Hmm just thinking though Jen, if petzoo has gone bust you might be best coming second...looking on the upside :razz:


*LMAO* I know, huh!! But I'd liek Diesel to make it into the calendar :no1:



Shell195 said:


> Ive just commented on the POM thread
> 
> My sis is much improved today and has managed to pee on her own, she is expected to make a full recovery:2thumb:


Brilliant news!!



feorag said:


> Shell that's excellent news! Any ideas what it was, or is???
> 
> As you can see I'm back from the car boot, got home to find a card through the door telling me they had 2 parcels they couldn't post and that they were now open until 8:00 on Wednesday evenings, so decided to walk the dog up to the sorting office. Took me the best part of an hour there and back, so now I'm cream crackered, cos I've been on the go since 9:00 and I've still got the car to empty! :gasp:
> 
> However, I'm off to see what's going on about our Diesel on the POM thread!


Busy busy busy!!!



Shell195 said:


> I cant remember the exact date the duprasi was born(I forgot to write it down due to it being an accidental litter):blush:
> 
> I think they are 3 weeks old on Friday or Saturday
> 
> 
> Ive just spent ages trying to get Cinders back in her cage so I could let the other 2 out. It seems that 2 hours isnt long enough for her.She really has livened up but no introductions until Im sure shes not pregnant(she looks very lonely on her own) I cant say Im looking forward to introducing her to my 2 girls as Ive heard horror stories


Bless her!! Try introducing them when out and about with a sand bath laced with baby powder  That's how I did all my chinnie intros  (after they were in side by side cages and I swapped stuff around for a while)



Cillah said:


> I just said goodbye to my cousin. They have to drive back to Wales now. It was so good seeing him and we went to Manchester for the day. It was a lot of fun





Cillah said:


> I don't. My Auntie, her husband and my cousin just had a holiday here.


 
OH!!! How lovely!! Glad you had a good time! 

Just got home from canvassing.... Got one party tonight  Now gonna go see what's going on in thr POTM threads.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I agree its an excellent idea but they could have made a cheaper version and provided more
> 
> Have you got a moving in date yet?


 house is ready but dianas dadis away in turkey to watch the football :roll: (he goes to every liverpool match regardless of where in the world it is situatated) so we're a car down till he comes back and diana is in work all week so moving are stuff in is a proplem so probably be next week tbh


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin we have 2 (had 3 until Confuscious died earlier this year) tortoises at our Sanctuary who are just clocking up 50 years in this country and goodness only knows how old they were when they were caught.
> 
> They came in over winter 2002/2003 and according to the 81 year old lady who brought them in she'd had them for 42 years. She only brought them in because she was getting so frail and her wrists were struggling with the weight when she had to pick them up.
> 
> image


Nice looking tortoises there Eileen. They look like Spur-Thighed Tortoises (_Testudo greaca ibera_).


----------



## Amalthea

I doubt I'll be entering the POTM again.... It just seems to be more hassle than it's worth. None of the mods have answered about petzoo going out of business and people seem to think that the animal has to be amazingly unusual to have a chance in winning. Surely, it's the picture itself?!?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like you have a had a busy day, was it a good one?


 Yes it was - we took £47 on the car boot, less £10 for the pitch and £4 for our bacon butty (halved) and 2 cups of cofee for our breakfast and I took £27 face painting


Zoo-Man said:


> Nice looking tortoises there Eileen. They look like Spur-Thighed Tortoises (_Testudo greaca ibera_).


 The 2 on the right definitely are, they have very clear spurs, but the female on the left is very different, in colour and skin type.


Amalthea said:


> I doubt I'll be entering the POTM again.... It just seems to be more hassle than it's worth. None of the mods have answered about petzoo going out of business and people seem to think that the animal has to be amazingly unusual to have a chance in winning. Surely, it's the picture itself?!?


totally agree - I mean the photo of the gecko doesn't exactly tell everyone it was summer or even outside, as do more of the photographs! I really don't know how some of the finalists get through, looking at the subject.


----------



## Amalthea

Just had a visitor in our yard  Uploading pics now


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/569507-just-had-little-guy-gal.html#post6878217


----------



## feorag

He's lovely! I always regret that we never get critters like that in our garden because of the cat proof fencing! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> The 2 on the right definitely are, they have very clear spurs, but the female on the left is very different, in colour and skin type.


Has she got a horny hook on the end of her tail?


----------



## Zoo-Man

This is Chip, the stud dog who has come to service Lolly! Isn't he sweet?









:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> This is Chip, the stud dog who has come to service Lolly! Isn't he sweet?
> 
> image
> :flrt:


 he is handsome, i was expecting an ugly chi like the ones i see round here


----------



## Amalthea

Chip is adorable!!!!! :flrt:

Yeah, we don't get critters in our yard very often (at least that we know of, anyways).... The little hedgiepig has trundled off under the guinea pig hutch (that still needs to be renovated)  I've left some food out under on of the bushes.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> he is handsome, i was expecting an ugly chi like the ones i see round here


Scouse Chihuahuas! :lol2: They are probably crosses, as there seems to be a bit of a trend to cross other small breeds with Chihuahuas & make a silly name up for it.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I doubt I'll be entering the POTM again.... It just seems to be more hassle than it's worth. None of the mods have answered about petzoo going out of business and people seem to think that the animal has to be amazingly unusual to have a chance in winning. Surely, it's the picture itself?!?


 

It so annoys me that people think if they arent a reptile then they dont deserve to win, it seems to happen everytime:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Scouse Chihuahuas! :lol2: They are probably crosses, as there seems to be a bit of a trend to cross other small breeds with Chihuahuas & make a silly name up for it.


 i do like some crosses like huskey x mal, thnk i'd rather have a pure huskey though, also i love altation shepalutes it the only large specificaly bred lap dog, they're huge. bred in america out of malamutute, gsd and mastive lines, but uit's not a regognised breed in this country not sure if there are even any over here as there is very few breeders in america


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It so annoys me that people think if they arent a reptile then they dont deserve to win, it seems to happen everytime:bash:


I get peed off because it often seems to be the same people in the final, or because the theme criteria isn't adhered too (good example is the Boa in the deckchair in a fake beach set)


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> It so annoys me that people think if they arent a reptile then they dont deserve to win, it seems to happen everytime:bash:


I rarely even look at the POTM area.....


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I rarely even look at the POTM area.....


 me neither only did this time to vote for diesel


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I only looked, cuz Cat said that one of Peri's pics should be entered


----------



## Zoo-Man

Here are my 2 new Leopard Tortoises. They are bloody gorgeous!


















:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I do love leopard torts!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Shell195

Stunning torts Colin:flrt: Leopards always look like an artist has painted their shells


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Has she got a horny hook on the end of her tail?


To be honest Colin I haven't a clue - it's about 4 or 5 years since I looked at them when I was trying to identify what they were. 

I definitely got the 2 on the right to be Med Spur Thighed, but I thought the one on the right might be a Hermanns???

I don't even bother looking at the POTM either - haven't for over a year, cos I got sick of it always being primarily reps that get into the final.

And that's me off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


----------



## feorag

Oops, cross posted - lovely torts Colin! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i do like some crosses like huskey x mal, thnk i'd rather have a pure huskey though, also i love altation shepalutes it the only large specificaly bred lap dog, they're huge. bred in america out of malamutute, gsd and mastive lines, but uit's not a regognised breed in this country not sure if there are even any over here as there is very few breeders in america


 

If you want a large lap dog get a rottie:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> To be honest Colin I haven't a clue - it's about 4 or 5 years since I looked at them when I was trying to identify what they were.
> 
> I definitely got the 2 on the right to be Med Spur Thighed, but I thought the one on the right might be a Hermanns???


If its got a horny hook on the end of its tail, its a Hermanns.


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Me too.. Off to bed!! Nighty night xx


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> To be honest Colin I haven't a clue - it's about 4 or 5 years since I looked at them when I was trying to identify what they were.
> 
> I definitely got the 2 on the right to be Med Spur Thighed, but I thought the one on the right might be a Hermanns???
> 
> I don't even bother looking at the POTM either - haven't for over a year, cos I got sick of it always being primarily reps that get into the final.
> 
> And that's me off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


night eileen



Zoo-Man said:


> Here are my 2 new Leopard Tortoises. They are bloody gorgeous!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> :flrt:


oh my what handsome chaps, (i feel sorry for girlie torts stuck in such a masculine shell, its imposible to think of torts as anything other than an old man, turts on the other hand all look like little girlys :lol2


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> oh my what handsome chaps, (i feel sorry for girlie torts stuck in such a masculine shell, its imposible to think of torts as anything other than an old man, turts on the other hand all look like little girlys :lol2


Tortoises could be likened to old woman too!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> If you want a large lap dog get a rottie


only if i can have yours:flrt:, i love the shepalutes though just really intresting they even have the same bone size and structure of the extinct dire wolf



Amalthea said:


> Me too.. Off to bed!! Nighty night xx


 night jen


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Tortoises could be likened to old woman too!


 nah i always imagine them in flat caps like my grandad, also add a walking stick in there


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nah i always imagine them in flat caps like my grandad, also add a walking stick in there


I don't think the credit sequence of One Foot In The Grave helps either :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't think the credit sequence of One Foot In The Grave helps either :lol2:


 aww now you've reminded me of lonesome george


----------



## Zoo-Man

I reported a thread for being racist the other day. I have heard nothing back from the mods or Tbo. Makes you wonder if they have even recieved my report or what they are doing about it. The same has happened with another thread I reported. Oh hum....


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I reported a thread for being racist the other day. I have heard nothing back from the mods or Tbo. Makes you wonder if they have even recieved my report or what they are doing about it. The same has happened with another thread I reported. Oh hum....


 what was the thread i've reported racist posts before now but never heard back


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> what was the thread i've reported racist posts before now but never heard back


Its in 18+ about the floods in Pakistan


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Its in 18+ about the floods in Pakistan


 ah i avioded that one, think i new what it was gonna be like


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ah i avioded that one, think i new what it was gonna be like


Yeah, its full of crap like "they wouldn't help us", "Just nuke them", & "theres enough of them over here" etc etc. :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yeah, its full of crap like "they wouldn't help us", "Just nuke them", & "theres enough of them over here" etc etc. :bash:


 
Lets hope these morons never find themselves in need of desperate help:bash: How anyone cant be moved by the films of starving and dying people including children is beyond me


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Lets hope these morons never find themselves in need of desperate help:bash: How anyone cant be moved by the films of starving and dying people including children is beyond me


I agree. If I had the money, I would donate towards all the charities I believed in, to help the humans & animals less fortunate than us & ours.


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, night you 2 x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night you 2 x


Goodnight Shell x


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night you 2 x


 night night


----------



## Shell195

Good morning people


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!!! I've had that happen a few times, too *H*.... Lovely cat comes to visit once and then never again. Weird.


I think it was a good omen coming to reassure me all would be fine 



Esarosa said:


> Ohh *H* had a lucky house guest...I'm intrigued as to what the good news is now though :blush:


Lol, As I've mentioned it on another part of the forum, I'll tell you 

I had some abnormal cells show up on a smear, so had to have them all taken away yesterday, the Doc thinks they are fine though and nothing to worry about and there wasn't as much as first thought


----------



## Shell195

*H* said:


> I think it was a good omen coming to reassure me all would be fine
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, As I've mentioned it on another part of the forum, I'll tell you
> 
> I had some abnormal cells show up on a smear, so had to have them all taken away yesterday, the Doc thinks they are fine though and nothing to worry about and there wasn't as much as first thought


 

What a worry for you, hopefully thats the end of it.
*Hugs*


----------



## feorag

Morning Shell - you on first this morning! :2thumb:


*H* said:


> I think it was a good omen coming to reassure me all would be fine
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, As I've mentioned it on another part of the forum, I'll tell you
> 
> I had some abnormal cells show up on a smear, so had to have them all taken away yesterday, the Doc thinks they are fine though and nothing to worry about and there wasn't as much as first thought


That happened to my sister-in-law many years ago and she's fine. I've got a similar problem, but they want to repeat my test in 3 months cos they think it's not serious. Worrying none the less!

Colin - I'll check the tail next time I'm there - I kinda remember thinking that she did have a hook on her tail and that's why I identified her as a Hermanns, but it was too long ago to remember properly cos of me being old and all that.


----------



## *H*

Shell195 said:


> What a worry for you, hopefully thats the end of it.
> *Hugs*


Thankyou Shell. I was slightly a nervous wreck from the time I got the first letter until yesterday, I do feel so much better now though, my Doctor done her best to reassure me all was fine. I do have to wait upto 4 weeks for the biopsy results, but she was quite certain that all would be fine and it was all taken away.



feorag said:


> That happened to my sister-in-law many years ago and she's fine. I've got a similar problem, but they want to repeat my test in 3 months cos they think it's not serious. Worrying none the less!


Please try not to worry, they would without a shadow of a doubt had you in if they thought there was the slightest chance it could be anything sinister. Alot of the time small changes go back normal themselves in time, and if not there is alot of stages to go through before it gets to the stage where they like to remove them. Even when the changes come back as severe (as mine was) it could still take 10-15 years to change into anything else. The removal is a preventative and to be honest, even though it was a little uncomfortable, there wasn't/isn't now, much pain, and I would do it again in a heart beat if I needed it. xx


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning Shell - you on first this morning! :2thumb:That happened to my sister-in-law many years ago and she's fine. I've got a similar problem, but they want to repeat my test in 3 months cos they think it's not serious. Worrying none the less!
> QUOTE]
> 
> A few years ago I had abnormal cells show up but after many repeat smears they eventually cleared


----------



## Amalthea

My Mom used to have abnormal smears every time she had one, so finally the dr agreed to remove everything (but her ovaries, so she didn't go into early menopaus). She was done having kids and such. She's much happier now  Although, I did find out after the fact that she died on the table after having a severe allergic reaction to the anesthetic.


----------



## Amalthea

Been quiet today.........

Diesel is only down by 4 votes now!


----------



## Alex

Evening ladies


----------



## Amalthea

Hey, Alex 

Have you voted for Diesel in the POTM comp? *pokes*


----------



## Shell195

Ive just counted the baby duprasi(no pics as the rechargable batteries wont charge) There are only 3 this time which could be because they were together for so little time


----------



## ditta

hello strangers:flrt: ive been really miserable the past few days and had taken to my bed, but after seeing doctor today and swallowing down some pain meds i feel better.......my doctor is going to speak to the silly folks at the hospital and try get something done for my finger....i actually swore to her cos im so fed up........i have liver damage and they dont know why, i has a cyst on my ovary went for nother scxan now its gone...i have swollen finger for 6 months and they say they dont know why......i said im so f***ing frustrated nothing ever comes to a conclusion, so we had a good chat and i feel a little less f***ed off now:lol2:

think the pain meds are working to help my mood too, i ran out 2 days ago and have been climbing the walls....

hows everything in here??? i havnt missed owt important have i?


----------



## Amalthea

At least you're feeling a bit better, Ditta!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hello strangers:flrt: ive been really miserable the past few days and had taken to my bed, but after seeing doctor today and swallowing down some pain meds i feel better.......my doctor is going to speak to the silly folks at the hospital and try get something done for my finger....i actually swore to her cos im so fed up........i have liver damage and they dont know why, i has a cyst on my ovary went for nother scxan now its gone...i have swollen finger for 6 months and they say they dont know why......i said im so f***ing frustrated nothing ever comes to a conclusion, so we had a good chat and i feel a little less f***ed off now:lol2:
> think the pain meds are working to help my mood too, i ran out 2 days ago and have been climbing the walls....
> 
> hows everything in here??? i havnt missed owt important have i?


 
It amazes me that hospitals never seem to come to a conclusion anymore.
Glad you are feeling a bit happier now and I hope the doctor can help solve your problems  Maybe your cyst has now moved to your finger:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just let Cinders out for her night time run, turned my back for 5 minutes and her and Chilli are boxing through their cage:bash: This chin is going to be trouble I can see it in her eyes and that makes me VERY happy as it shows shes got all her lust for life back:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ive just let Cinders out for her night time run, turned my back for 5 minutes and her and Chilli are boxing through their cage:bash: This chin is going to be trouble I can see it in her eyes and that makes me VERY happy as it shows shes got all her lust for life back:2thumb:


 
thats wonderful news shell:notworthy:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> It amazes me that hospitals never seem to come to a conclusion anymore.
> Glad you are feeling a bit happier now and I hope the doctor can help solve your problems  Maybe your cyst has now moved to your finger:whistling2:


 
well if it has at least its something:lol2:


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> Hey, Alex
> 
> Have you voted for Diesel in the POTM comp? *pokes*


Hey Jen  I haven't yet. Will do now though .


----------



## Alex

Alex said:


> Hey Jen  I haven't yet. Will do now though .


 Voted  you have 37 now.


----------



## Amalthea

Alex said:


> Hey Jen  I haven't yet. Will do now though .





Alex said:


> Voted  you have 37 now.


Fanx!! :no1:


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear you've been down in the dumps Ditta, but glad your doc is going to push for you to get something sorted with your finger! Hope they can sort it out for you.

Shell, great news about Cinders - hope it is because she's feeling so much better and not cos it's hormonal cos she's pregnant! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear you've been down in the dumps Ditta, but glad your doc is going to push for you to get something sorted with your finger! Hope they can sort it out for you.
> 
> Shell, great news about Cinders - hope it is because she's feeling so much better and not cos it's hormonal cos she's pregnant! :gasp:


 
:gasp: I never even thought of that:bash: If shes pregnant she will give birth at the end of September if she was mated just after she gave birth(could be even later though, it depends how long after the last birth she was mated)


----------



## tomwilson

quiet tonight


----------



## feorag

'Tis isn't it?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Booo!!!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> 'Tis isn't it?


 it really is


Zoo-Man said:


> Booo!!!


 BANG!!!!



whats everyone been up to today


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Booo!!!


:gasp:



tomwilson said:


> whats everyone been up to today


Nothing! :lol2:

On the computer, watching TV, walking the dog, making the tea, printing some pictures! My day!


----------



## Amalthea

Same *lol* Cleaned out the pinny gigs, too.


----------



## Shell195

Im here but feel very quiet tonight:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Nothing! :lol2:
> 
> On the computer, watching TV, walking the dog, making the tea, printing some pictures! My day!


 i had work, had to pick up dianas wallet from her parents, and then some shopping in morrisons 22 pound later and i still have no food to eat


----------



## Alex

Evening peeps


----------



## Amalthea

FINALLY found the cage I want for the pinny gigs on ebay!!!! I WANT THIS CAGE! I've measured the critter room and have a spot for it, but I may have to downsize the mousie tank  Several of the girlies are due to be retired, though, so will be coming out and going to my mousie retirement home (a friend of mine has all of my retired does)

Indoor rabbit/guinea pig hutch on wheels. on eBay (end time 29-Aug-10 17:08:59 BST)


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening peeps


 hey alex


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today, we have spent most of the day at Clark's mums. Nothing exciting!


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> hey alex


 How you doing tom?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> FINALLY found the cage I want for the pinny gigs on ebay!!!! I WANT THIS CAGE! I've measured the critter room and have a spot for it, but I may have to downsize the mousie tank  Several of the girlies are due to be retired, though, so will be coming out and going to my mousie retirement home (a friend of mine has all of my retired does)
> 
> Indoor rabbit/guinea pig hutch on wheels. on eBay (end time 29-Aug-10 17:08:59 BST)


 

Thats brilliant, get bidding:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> How you doing tom?


getting there dude



Zoo-Man said:


> Today, we have spent most of the day at Clark's mums. Nothing exciting!


 i might be going to chester zoo on tuesday i can't wait


----------



## Amalthea

I love Chester Zoo!!  My friend is a primate keeper there 

Gary said I should downsize Mojo!! *gasp*


----------



## feorag

That cage looks great Jen! :2thumb: Hope you get it, but don't bid too soon cos you'll just push the price up!

Everybody's had a bit of a boring day haven't they? Maybe better tomorrow!

And now I'm gonna be even more boring cos I'm off to bed! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I always wait til the end to bid, don't you worry, Eileen  Nighty night!! I'm going that way in a min,too


----------



## feorag

Good on ya girl! :2thumb:

I decide what my highest maximum bid is going to be, open up 2 windows - in one I place the bid, but don't confirm it, then I go to the other window and watch the countdown. When the time is down to 10 seconds, I go back to the first window, click confirm and usually there's only about 2-3 seconds left after I bid so no-one else has time to outbid me - assuming there hasn't been a higher bid put in earlier of course!

But at least then i can't be tempted to bid more than I'm prepared to pay, cos there isn't enough time left to put another one in.


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Clever you!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ooo, Im jealous Tom! I love Chester Zoo. My friend is a senior bird keeper there. I love the new Orang Utan centre!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Good on ya girl! :2thumb:
> 
> I decide what my highest maximum bid is going to be, open up 2 windows - in one I place the bid, but don't confirm it, then I go to the other window and watch the countdown. When the time is down to 10 seconds, I go back to the first window, click confirm and usually there's only about 2-3 seconds left after I bid so no-one else has time to outbid me - assuming there hasn't been a higher bid put in earlier of course!
> 
> But at least then i can't be tempted to bid more than I'm prepared to pay, cos there isn't enough time left to put another one in.


 
Maybe this is why I never win:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I love Chester Zoo!!  My friend is a primate keeper there
> 
> *Gary said I should downsize Mojo!! *gasp*[/*QUOTE]
> 
> :lol2: He does have a rather LARGE house though


----------



## Cillah

Is anyone about? :0


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: He does have a rather LARGE house though


But he uses it all!! Ok... what would you say is the absolute minimum for a dup house? :blush:

I'm the first on today!! Diesel was bouncing all over me cuz he could hear the neighbor's daughter, so no snuggling with the fur kids for me. :whip:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! Clever you!!


I am a bit aren't I? Sometimes!!:blush:

It used to be much more difficult before they had the countdown on the page, cos then I was flashing back and forward constantly refreshing the page and counting down in my head - now it's dead easy.

I know in the past I've bid too soon, been outbid and bid again paying more than I ever intended in the 'thrill' of the auction, so now I just put in the maximum amount I'm prepared to pay (hoping I don't end up paying that of course) and add 1p or 9p as an odd figure just in case someone has bid a round figure and then hope! I love "Windows" me!! :flrt:

What happened to everyone last night - where did the insomniacs go???

I was gobsmacked to open the thread and see my last post last night at the top of the page! :gasp: That's never happened for months!


----------



## Amalthea

I always add a couple pence on, as well


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I always add a couple pence on, as well


That can make a difference to winning or losing! :2thumb:

I've just seen your post on the "cat in bin" thread, but you know I'm not a member of FB so I can't access it and I'm curious to know what it said!


----------



## Amalthea

Did it not go on properly?? Will go sort it out.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> What happened to everyone last night - where did the insomniacs go???
> 
> I was gobsmacked to open the thread and see my last post last night at the top of the page! :gasp: That's never happened for months!


I was the only one on at 3am :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Could ya not sleep? *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Could ya not sleep? *lol*



Nope. I was wide awake. =3


----------



## Amalthea

It's always irritating when that happens and there's nobody about to entertain ya!!

Getting ready to head into Bolton to do a bit of canvassing


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> It's always irritating when that happens and there's nobody about to entertain ya!!
> 
> Getting ready to head into Bolton to do a bit of canvassing


Yeah. Martin went to bed just on three so I was sooo bored. At least the pets were awake. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That's always a bonus of keeping noctournal critters!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> What happened to everyone last night - where did the insomniacs go???
> 
> I was gobsmacked to open the thread and see my last post last night at the top of the page! :gasp: That's never happened for months!


It has been getting quieter & quieter this last week or so. :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> It has been getting quieter & quieter this last week or so. :gasp:


Thats because Jaime doesnt come on much anymore:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats because Jaime doesnt come on much anymore:whistling2:


She doesn'y does she! Wonder where she's scarpered to?

COME BACK JAIME!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

May aswell ask in here:

My friend is giving up breeding Siamese & Oriental cats, & is reducing his numbers. He has one cat left to rehome. She is the mother of my 2 Siamese cats. She is a lilac tortie Oriental. I think she is about 6 years old, but can find out for sure if anyones interested. She is fine with other cats, not too keen on dogs, & is a bit of a misery-guts. She is currently in Preston. No cost. Anyone?


----------



## feorag

I would take her, but I've vowed no more cats coming in here until the "p*ss artists" have all gone! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I would take her, but I've vowed no more cats coming in here until the "p*ss artists" have all gone! :lol2:


I would take her but Clark says no! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Somehow I'm not too surprised! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Somehow I'm not too surprised! :lol2:


You catch on quickly Eileen! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I would if cats were allowed by the landlord .


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> You catch on quickly Eileen! :lol2:


:lol2:I do Colin!!


----------



## _jake_

Good Evening poo faces


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Good Evening poo faces


 talking to yourself is the first sighn of madness


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Silly Jake:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

how is everyone today, i had work, spent an hour volunteering on the tombola stand to raise money for charity week in work also bought some bedding and a new duvet


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, how big do you think is a minimum tank size for my Mojo? Am trying to figger things out......


----------



## Amalthea

I got pounced on for yoggies tonight... Tink says *NOM NOM NOM* Mama had already pounced and jumped back and Tillie was getting super brave and coming to the front of the cage!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shell, how big do you think is a minimum tank size for my Mojo? Am trying to figger things out......


 

Minimum of 2ft with lots of things to do


----------



## Amalthea

Right okie dokie..... Will see how big the tank in the attic is. I THINK it's 2.5 feet........


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I got pounced on for yoggies tonight... Tink says *NOM NOM NOM* Mama had already pounced and jumped back and Tillie was getting super brave and coming to the front of the cage!!
> 
> image
> 
> image


 


Very pretty:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Woulda had more pics, but Gary didn't realise the memory card wasn't in the camera... So could only take a couple on the internal memory.


----------



## feorag

What great photos Jen. Suggies are just so cute! I'm starting to want one of those as well! :roll:

Maybe I should just move into your house, then I can have a suggie, a pinny gig, a duprasi and a diesel??? :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> What great photos Jen. Suggies are just so cute! I'm starting to want one of those as well! :roll:
> 
> Maybe I should just move into your house, then I can have a suggie, a pinny gig, a duprasi and a diesel??? :lol2:


isn't there mice, rats and hedgie pigs too? what rent would you be paying her (i'm nosey)


----------



## Amalthea

And don't forget the puds and snakes *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> And don't forget the puds and snakes *lol*


 whats pud, probably something obvious, is it and a possum or opossum of some sort ?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> whats pud, probably something obvious, is it and a possum or opossum of some sort ?


 
or puddy tat:whistling2:


ETA cat lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I got pounced on for yoggies tonight... Tink says *NOM NOM NOM* Mama had already pounced and jumped back and Tillie was getting super brave and coming to the front of the cage!!
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aww, very cute Jen! The Sugar Glider is quite nice too! :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

HA!! You's a funny man, Colin  

Yup... "Pud" is Jen for cat


----------



## Amalthea

Think I'm off to bed..... Everybody's fed and I'm sleepy *lol* Nighty night, everybody  xx


----------



## tomwilson

night jen


evening coll


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jen x

Hiya Tom, Im poised ready to jump at 2 randy Chihuahuas, as the stud dog is trying to get on Lolly, & she is gradually standing still for longer :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight Jen x
> 
> Hiya Tom, Im poised ready to jump at 2 randy Chihuahuas, as the stud dog is trying to get on Lolly, & she is gradually standing still for longer :gasp:


 why would you jump at them surely them shagging is the aim of the game here :whistling2:

or you worried they may hurt each other


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> why would you jump at them surely them shagging is the aim of the game here :whistling2:
> 
> or you worried they may hurt each other


To steady them, make sure Lolly doesn't pull away & to make sure when they tie they turn & stay until the tie is ended.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> To steady them, make sure Lolly doesn't pull away & to make sure when they tie they turn & stay until the tie is ended.


 good god man dog karma sutra or what, i'm shattered good luck dude


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> good god man dog karma sutra or what, i'm shattered good luck dude


They can actually do quite a bit of damage to each other if you aren't careful, so Im watching them like a hawk.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody! Again, I am the first up?!? What the hell? *lol*


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Deja vu again, Jen - you then me that's about the third or fourth time this week! :lol2:


tomwilson said:


> isn't there mice, rats and hedgie pigs too? what rent would you be paying her (i'm nosey)


there is, but I've got puds here and rats and mice are just a bit like smaller rats, although I admit I forgot about the hedgie pig, what Jen has are on my wish list that's why! And I wouldn't pay her rent cos she needs someone to pay attention to those little critters cos she hasn't got the time, so i would do that free of charge as a favour for her! :halo:



Zoo-Man said:


> To steady them, make sure Lolly doesn't pull away & to make sure when they tie they turn & stay until the tie is ended.


Definitely need to be supervised to avoid any serious damage to either of them :2thumb If the male pulls away too quickly he could tear the bitch's vulva - not nice! :gasp:

Well my second order of face painting stuff has arrived from the US and I've been stung again for VAT and handling. The VAT was only £5.32, but the Post Office charged me £8 for handling! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Cheeky bloody customs!!!  Not good!

I know, huh, Eileen!! Craziness! *lol* Am up getting ready for work. Am going into Bolton early, though, to do a bit of shopping. Today is our new monthly dress up day, so I am in my referee girl costume  We've decided as a group to dress up every pay Saturday of the month.

It's very kind of you to offer to pay attention to all the critters, Eileen! *lol* Does that mean I don't have to clean 'em all out anymore??


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Cheeky bloody customs!!!  Not good!


It really pisses me off that they charge VAT on the bloody postage too! Fortunately I argued with the company that I didn't want it posted parcel post in a box for which they were going to charge me $55!!! It was only some stencils and 2 flattish face paint cakes so they were easily packaged in a cardboard envelope at $14 - helluva difference. If they'd posted them the way they wanted to I'd have paid an extra £30's worth of VAT charges! :roll:


Amalthea said:


> It's very kind of you to offer to pay attention to all the critters, Eileen! *lol* Does that mean I don't have to clean 'em all out anymore??


Ahem!! :halo: If you check my wording I said "pay attention", paying attention means cuddling and kissing and so on - it doesn't include cleaning out, cos that's not paying attention to the animals, is it! *tut tut* :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Holy hell!! How quiet has it been today?!?

Minor lapse in judgement, Eileen. Of course you'd have the very important task of snuggles


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Holy hell!! How quiet has it been today?!?


 Looks like it's thee and me today girl! :roll: Unbelievably quiet, where is everyone?


Amalthea said:


> Minor lapse in judgement, Eileen. Of course you'd have the very important task of snuggles


I knew you'd understand! :lol2:

Well we did housework this morning and I cleaned and disinfected my ratty cage, then we went out to our cheap pub for lunch and then the Tesco's.

Got some gorgeous little baby girl clothes in their sale, some good bargains! :2thumb:

Now we're home, the shopping has been put away and I'm enjoying my reward for shopping - Ben & Jerry's "Fairly Nuts" ice cream. It was half-price at Tesco's so we bought a tub each for our pudding and 2 to go in the freezer! :lol2: I've never had this flavour before and I'm _loving it_. Doubt I'll be able to stop until the whole tub has gone! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Looks like it's thee and me today girl! :roll: Unbelievably quiet, where is everyone?


Im here too! : victory:


----------



## feorag

Hi Colin - what did you make of the half Scottish Wildcat??? Bit sussy isn't it? I hope she gives us an explanation.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Hi Colin - what did you make of the half Scottish Wildcat??? Bit sussy isn't it? I hope she gives us an explanation.


Mmm, Im thinking its a porkie-pie, for attention maybe, but you never know. The Scottish Wild Cat is under threat from hybridisation with domestic cats.


----------



## Amalthea

Just got our kidlets we're babysitting tonight.... Steve's (my hairdresser) "puppies". Him and his OH are heading in to Manc for Pride


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, Im thinking its a porkie-pie, for attention maybe, but you never know. The Scottish Wild Cat is under threat from hybridisation with domestic cats.


There is no question that they are hybridising with domestic cats cos there's murder on about it to be honest! 

But I just question how she knew - I mean one wouldn't have come out of hiding and mated her female in front of her (or the owner of the mother if it wasn't her).

Also on the basis that the SW is one of the wildest and knowing what an F1 Bengal is like, I would question that the progeny would be so tame???


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary all day helping get things ready for the open day, we took in 2 unwanted 8 week old kittens and a gorgeous 5 month old boy who was dumped at the vets:bash:


----------



## feorag

Aw poor little boy - what a shame being dumped like that!! *shakes head*

Forgot to show you all - this is my latest 'commission' :lol2:

This was made for Robbie2 on here as a gift for her daughter for doing well in her A levels. The retriever charms are solid silver and made by a someone here in England - I think they're lovely!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw poor little boy - what a shame being dumped like that!! *shakes head*
> 
> Forgot to show you all - this is my latest 'commission' :lol2:
> 
> This was made for Robbie2 on here as a gift for her daughter for doing well in her A levels. The retriever charms are solid silver and made by a someone here in England - I think they're lovely!
> 
> image


 
That is beautiful:no1:

I am sat here with Elmo squashed inside my dressing gown, hes seems to think hes a small cat tonight:lol2:


----------



## ditta

we just back from manc pride, where we met up wih steve <<your hairdresser jen>> and steve, they said they were dropping dpoed up poochies off:lol2:


we had a fab time, watched the parade, my aunty was on a float:2thumb:, will post some picss soon.......im full of cats 'man flu' but its just a cold to me and i have a sore face aas the car park barrier attacked me:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, they said they saw you two earlier  Glad you've had fun 

Lovely bracelet, Eileen!!!

What have I missed re: wildcat?!?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, they said they saw you two earlier  Glad you've had fun
> 
> Lovely bracelet, Eileen!!!
> 
> What have I missed re: wildcat?!?


 







 Training cats


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> we just back from manc pride, where we met up wih steve <<your hairdresser jen>> and steve, they said they were dropping dpoed up poochies off:lol2:
> 
> 
> we had a fab time, watched the parade, my aunty was on a float:2thumb:, will post some picss soon.......im full of cats 'man flu' but its just a cold to me and i have a sore face aas *the car park barrier attacked me:gasp:*


 
It must have been a mutant one:gasp:


I want to go to pride too:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That is beautiful:no1:





Amalthea said:


> Lovely bracelet, Eileen!!!


Thanks girls! :2thumb:

They obviously have 2 retrievers because she told her mum it would be her 2 dogs at college and uni with her, so she was delighted!!

I'm thinking something similar for your friend Jen - the chinese crested dog, the pink Swarovski heart and the "I love Chinese Crested Charm". But don't know what beads you want yet???


----------



## Amalthea

Just pink and girlie  I trust your judgement


----------



## Amalthea

Off to said friend's house with two girlie puppy dogs... Speak later *waves*


----------



## ditta

my aunty sylvia:2thumb:



the float she was on



sir ian mckellen




ermmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!




coronation street

now a few for shell, eileen and colin:lol2:

















enjoy:flrt:


----------



## ditta




----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs420.snc4/46346_425654927770_775767770_4939954_6703642_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> my aunty sylvia:2thumb:
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs382.snc4/44482_425654847770_775767770_4939947_7387075_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> the float she was on
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs384.snc4/44766_425653467770_775767770_4939822_7029403_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> sir ian mckellen
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs384.snc4/44766_425653472770_775767770_4939823_6352726_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> ermmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs411.snc4/47466_425653517770_775767770_4939826_6548927_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> coronation street
> 
> now a few for shell, eileen and colin:lol2:
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs193.ash2/45594_425653602770_775767770_4939836_3583124_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs409.snc4/47262_425653707770_775767770_4939844_1325611_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs212.ash2/47487_425653852770_775767770_4939862_968287_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs401.snc4/46403_425654292770_775767770_4939900_7327629_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy:flrt:


It looks amazing:2thumb:
Its NOT fair, I need to go too:bash:

Im not gay but love the whole flamboyant, camp gay thing, I wish our gay friend "Robert" was still in touch, he was amazing:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> It looks amazing:2thumb:
> Its NOT fair, I need to go too:bash:
> 
> Im not gay but love the whole flamboyant, camp gay thing, I wish our gay friend "Robert" was still in touch, he was amazing:flrt:


 shell you really need to arrange it for next year, we buy our tickets early summer so plenty of time to save up. its an all wristband affair so you need to buy tickets beforehand to exchange for a wristband.

when i asked my aunty syl if she enjoyed the day she said 'why did i wait til i was 60 to do this ' ......so get on woman and dont leave it any longer:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell you really need to arrange it for next year, we buy our tickets early summer so plenty of time to save up. its an all wristband affair so you need to buy tickets beforehand to exchange for a wristband.
> 
> when i asked my aunty syl if she enjoyed the day she said 'why did i wait til i was 60 to do this ' ......so get on woman and dont leave it any longer:flrt:


 
I think me and Soph may attend next year as she really wants to go too:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

look jen!


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look jen!
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs414.snc4/47672_10150245325330077_836100076_14452933_2697595_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs416.snc4/47873_10150245304185077_836100076_14452263_2662435_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 their not beach clothes :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> There is no question that they are hybridising with domestic cats cos there's murder on about it to be honest!
> 
> But I just question how she knew - I mean one wouldn't have come out of hiding and mated her female in front of her (or the owner of the mother if it wasn't her).
> 
> Also on the basis that the SW is one of the wildest and knowing what an F1 Bengal is like, I would question that the progeny would be so tame???


Agreed! Surely it would have had to have been a deliberate mating in captivity. And which sane private keeper or zoo is going to do that!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> now a few for shell, eileen and colin:lol2:
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs193.ash2/45594_425653602770_775767770_4939836_3583124_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs409.snc4/47262_425653707770_775767770_4939844_1325611_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs212.ash2/47487_425653852770_775767770_4939862_968287_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs401.snc4/46403_425654292770_775767770_4939900_7327629_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy:flrt:


 Oooooo, wouldn't mind that as my guardian angel! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooooo, wouldn't mind that as my guardian angel! :flrt:


this is your gaurdian angel look at him clearing your path


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Agreed! Surely it would have had to have been a deliberate mating in captivity. And which sane private keeper or zoo is going to do that!


Well does this look like it has any wildcat in it - cos it looks like a normal domestic moggie to me. Do you think maybe it was mated by a feral domestic but she thinks it was a wildcat cos it was a tabby???










Thank you Ditta 




He'll do for me!!! :mf_dribble:

Cat I'm *loving* your hair!!! :2thumb: and you look positively skinny on those last photos of you with (I assume) Jen's hairdresser??


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> this is your gaurdian angel look at him clearing your path
> image


:gasp: Tom, you said only I could see the pic of you in the buff clearing a path!!! :gasp: Next you'll be posting all the other pics you showed me of yourself!!! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well does this look like it has any wildcat in it - cos it looks like a normal domestic moggie to me. Do you think maybe it was mated by a feral domestic but she thinks it was a wildcat cos it was a tabby???
> 
> image
> 
> Thank you Ditta
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs409.snc4/47262_425653707770_775767770_4939844_1325611_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> He'll do for me!!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Cat I'm *loving* your hair!!! :2thumb: and you look positively skinny on those last photos of you with (I assume) Jen's hairdresser??


Is that the cat in question? 

And hands off Eileen, I saw that angel first! :whip:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Is that the cat in question?


Well that's the cat in her photo album and she says she's only got one. It looks even sweeter when it was a kitten. Sorry I'm really sceptical that there's any wildcat in that!



Zoo-Man said:


> And hands off Eileen, I saw that angel first! :whip:


 Fight ya for him! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Looks like a domestic moggy to me:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well that's the cat in her photo album and she says she's only got one. It looks even sweeter when it was a kitten. Sorry I'm really sceptical that there's any wildcat in that!
> 
> Fight ya for him! :bash:


Certainly looks all moggy to me!

And Im well experienced with bird-like things. Wings, beaks, cocks.......:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Certainly looks all moggy to me!
> 
> And Im well experienced with bird-like things. Wings, beaks, cocks.......:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Looks like a domestic moggy to me:whistling2:


 your wrong it looks like a gorgeous moggy to me



Zoo-Man said:


> :gasp: Tom, you said only I could see the pic of you in the buff clearing a path!!! :gasp: Next you'll be posting all the other pics you showed me of yourself!!! :gasp:


 my arse is bigger than that, and i have body hair, but my legs are better


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2:


A male bird is called a cock! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> your wrong it looks like a gorgeous moggy to me
> 
> 
> my arse is bigger than that, and i have body hair, but my legs are better


 
:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> A male bird is called a cock! :whistling2:


I know! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I know! :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

And on that note I'm off to bed. Face painting at Floors Castle tomorrow! :gasp: Big massed pipe bands thing - I *love* the pipes and drums!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> And on that note I'm off to bed. Face painting at Floors Castle tomorrow! :gasp: Big massed pipe bands thing - I *love* the pipes and drums!!! :2thumb:


Goodnight Eileen x


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> And on that note I'm off to bed. Face painting at Floors Castle tomorrow! :gasp: Big massed pipe bands thing - I *love* the pipes and drums!!! :2thumb:


 night eileen think i'm off to


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night eileen think i'm off to


Goodnight Tom : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight Tom : victory:


 night dude


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ive just counted the baby duprasi(no pics as the rechargable batteries wont charge) There are only 3 this time which could be because they were together for so little time


Oh n! How many people want one?

How is everyone ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Oh n! How many people want one?
> 
> How is everyone ?


Hey Cilla! Im ok thanks, just bored. You?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Oh n! How many people want one?
> 
> How is everyone ?


 
One is yours hun dont worry


----------



## Cillah

I'm good Col thanks . Been so busy lately so haven't come on. Have I missed anything ?

Thanks Shell!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I'm good Col thanks . Been so busy lately so haven't come on. Have I missed anything ?
> 
> Thanks Shell!


No, I don't think you've missed anything particularly. Its been pretty quiet on here.


----------



## Amalthea

I saw the pics on FB!! I think I tagged Steve in it *lol* Loves him! Plus, I can guarantee I'll get a bit of boob gropage when he visits *LMAO*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I saw the pics on FB!! I think I tagged Steve in it *lol* Loves him! Plus, I can guarantee I'll get a bit of boob gropage when he visits *LMAO*


Its a gay privelege! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary has said that he'd be better off being gay *lol* He's quite the boob man, I assure you!! But Steve has said he's gotten himself into trouble with his handsy ways on nights out *lol*

Anyways... Am off to bed. Nighty night


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Gary has said that he'd be better off being gay *lol* He's quite the boob man, I assure you!! But Steve has said he's gotten himself into trouble with his handsy ways on nights out *lol*
> 
> Anyways... Am off to bed. Nighty night


Goodnight Jen x


----------



## Shell195

Morning 
Im off to Farmfoods shortly as they ae closing for 10 days for a refurb and today they are selling off all stock for half price:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Nice!! Love that!

Annie is going to her new home today *sigh* I decided that it was a bit selfish to keep her when there are so few in the country and I don't have a male for her.... So Pouchie is taking her and going to pair her up with a boy. *sigh*


----------



## Cillah

Not that it's really any consolation but at least you'll know she's going to a good home.. =(


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... I know she will be. And Caz (Pouchie) has promised to keep me up to date with everything.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, yeah thats steve, he also does my hair too :flrt:

spaghetti is getting bigger, and is a lot quieter. i dont think hes in pain, but i dont think he is happy. i think we both know that we will have to say our goodbyes this week. i just want to get pride out of the way first, cos its too upsetting to think about. then tuesday may be the time o reckoning i think. im so upset about it  i dont want to lose him nor does Ditta, but the sparkle has gone from his eyes, its so unfair x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, yeah thats steve, he also does my hair too :flrt:
> 
> spaghetti is getting bigger, and is a lot quieter. i dont think hes in pain, but i dont think he is happy. i think we both know that we will have to say our goodbyes this week. i just want to get pride out of the way first, cos its too upsetting to think about. then tuesday may be the time o reckoning i think. im so upset about it  i dont want to lose him nor does Ditta, but the sparkle has gone from his eyes, its so unfair x


 

Im really sorry to hear about Spaggy but your decision is the right one
Enjoy pride then you can spend time saying your goodbyes to your beautiful boy.
Thinking of you x


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone just thought i would pop in whilst I'm allowed on line for a bit. Still not back on my feet but can now spend a few hours out of bed so getting better. Hope everyone is ok ~I will admit I havent caught up on the pages as there are just so many. 
An update on Mo dhe was released from the vets thursday however through all the stress of her ops she had a stroke this morning and had to be pts. Mum is devastated as is Glyn and unfrotunately Morpheus is not doing well either as he has never been on his own having come to mums with magic his sister. I am dreading the next few weeks as now expecting mum to say Morpheus has passed too as he is so dejected right now.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone just thought i would pop in whilst I'm allowed on line for a bit. Still not back on my feet but can now spend a few hours out of bed so getting better. Hope everyone is ok ~I will admit I havent caught up on the pages as there are just so many.
> An update on Mo dhe was released from the vets thursday however through all the stress of her ops she had a stroke this morning and had to be pts. Mum is devastated as is Glyn and unfrotunately Morpheus is not doing well either as he has never been on his own having come to mums with magic his sister. I am dreading the next few weeks as now expecting mum to say Morpheus has passed too as he is so dejected right now.


 

Hi Sam Im glad to hear you are improving.
Im so sorry about your sad news I was really hoping she could pull through  I hope Morpheus can come to terms with his loss, wouldnt your mum consider getting a kitten to take his mind off it all and stop him pining ?


----------



## feorag

:gasp: My God!!! I went off line at 12:08 this morning and have just come on now at 9:00pm and there's only 3 pages to read!! I don't believe it!!!


Shell195 said:


> Im off to Farmfoods shortly as they ae closing for 10 days for a refurb and today they are selling off all stock for half price:2thumb:


Ooh, did you get loadsa bargains then Shell?


Amalthea said:


> Annie is going to her new home today *sigh* I decided that it was a bit selfish to keep her when there are so few in the country and I don't have a male for her.... So Pouchie is taking her and going to pair her up with a boy. *sigh*


Oh jen! What a shame! You had such a search to find her and was so excited when you got her and it's all gone horribly wrong! 

Wouldn't you get a baby if she breeds and then look for an unrelated spouse??


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> spaghetti is getting bigger, and is a lot quieter. i dont think hes in pain, but i dont think he is happy. i think we both know that we will have to say our goodbyes this week. i just want to get pride out of the way first, cos its too upsetting to think about. then tuesday may be the time o reckoning i think. im so upset about it  i dont want to lose him nor does Ditta, but the sparkle has gone from his eyes, its so unfair x


Oh, I'm so sorry to read this Cat, but you have to put Spaggy first, bless him! I do believe if you know your animals well they tell you when they've had enough and you know when the time is right and the eyes are a giveaway every time. Dull, lifeless eyes are a dead giveaway that he's lost his pleasure in life and so you're right it sounds like it's time to let him go. Just remember you are giving him your last gift of love - a pain free, stress free death - you couldn't do that for a human being, but at least you can for animals.


sammy1969 said:


> An update on Mo dhe was released from the vets thursday however through all the stress of her ops she had a stroke this morning and had to be pts.


What a sad day this has been for everyone! I'm sorry to hear about Mo and I'm not surprised Glyn and his mum (and you) are so upset. Poor girl.

I'm with Shell that a young male kitten will take Morpheus' mind off his depression and maybe cheer him up a bit?

Well I've had a good day, helluva windy, p*ssed down on and off most of the day, so very quiet morning, but picked up and got a bit busier in the afternoon, so it wasn't a total financial disaster! Barry came along and Skye so he took him for a walk in the extensive woods around the Castle and then stood and watched the Birds of Prey demonstration and the massed pipe bands, so we both enjoyed ourselves.

We were going to get a chinese when we got home but decided to stop at a little cafe, which is rapidly becoming a 'restaurant' in a little village in the borders and had the most succulent roast beef ever! There was loads of it on the plate and it was slice nearly an inch thick. Barry managed to clear his plate with great difficulty, but I couldn't finish all the veggies! Very nice!! And now I'm home catching up.


----------



## Shell195

Sounds like you had a great day Eileen :no1:
The trip to Farmfoods was horrific, we got there at 10 when it opened then it was like a free for all as they made us wait outside. The crowd were like football hooligans and we nearly got crushed by the surge of people pushing, we couldnt even leave as we were in the middle:devil:
We eventually got in the shop and what would have cost £109 cost £54.50:no1: The queue to the tills took forever and the air con was dismantled so it was like a greenhouse, not sure I would do it again
We then had to come home and sort the fridge/freezer and the big freezer as it wouldnt all fit in:gasp: I still had to go to Asda though:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Well I love a bargain, but in that case you were welcome to it! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Spaggy!! But you'll do what's best for him. Just enjoy the time you've got left.

And poor Mo (and of course Morpheus)!! 

Not been a good day all round 

Annie has gone, but Caz will keep me updated and I am sure if she does [roduce babies, I'll prolly look in to getting another. I felt like I kinda rushed away when I met with Caz, but I was starting to get emotional and didn't want anybody to see (besides Gary). Ended up crying all the way back to the inlaws'.

On a good note, though.... Won that cage for the pinny gigs (for a whopping £37!)!! Picking it up tomorrow evening!


----------



## feorag

Sorry you got upset about Annie - totally understandable though!

Great news about the gig cage! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely excited about the new gig cage  Downgraded the meece out of their mansion when I got home, so I can fit it in the critter room. Will be doing quite the shuffle this week now that Annie is gone.

Cilla, do you want the giant cube tank for any critters? Or anybody else? I've just not got anywhere to store it


----------



## feorag

Probably not, *but* how big is it and might it be suitable for a Duprasi if I can talk Barry around? *doubtful, but we can hope*


----------



## Amalthea

Freaking HUGE!!! *lol* It's a big cube *goes to measure* It's 2 foot cubed


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Freaking HUGE!!! *lol* It's a big cube *goes to measure* It's 2 foot cubed


 
It is very big:2thumb: The new occupant would have to be named Mojo too:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Mojo's tank (with the "MOJO" on it) is a different one  His is long, instead of cubed. *goes to get a pic*










Am heading off to bed. Gotta get up for work in the morning. MEH. The joys of working retails, eh? Nighty night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, what animal was Annie? Wondering as you said there arent many in the country.

Cat & Ditta, sorry to hear that Spaggy isn't looking any brighter. Just remember, ending an animal's pain & suffering is one of the greatest things you can do for a beloved pet!

Sammy, sorry to hear about Mo. I hope Morpheus perks up soon.


----------



## feorag

Night Jen. Hmmmmm...... 2 foot square would stick out a bit and take up more room than 3' long but 18" wide - if that makes sense??? Just figures off the top of my head, but I will think it through and work it out and see what happens!

Colin, in case Jen has left the building already, Annie was her STO, she bought for a mate for Ollie and then sadly he died.


----------



## feorag

Quiet tonight again! :gasp:

Anyway I'm off to bed too! Goodnight to whoever is still around - probably Colin! :lol2: :roll2:


----------



## Cillah

If you are getting rid of it we could probably find some use for it. Probably mice so I can use the tank for a Dup .

I am kind of mad. Martins brother came over today and went upstairs to the bathroom and helped himself to the petroom and then got bit by one of my rats who I had just had out and been handling. He reckons she got her head out and lunged and bit but I bet he was sticking his fingers in. Ugh it's not a big deal but I don't want my rat apparently being in the wrong


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Night Jen. Hmmmmm...... 2 foot square would stick out a bit and take up more room than 3' long but 18" wide - if that makes sense??? Just figures off the top of my head, but I will think it through and work it out and see what happens!
> 
> Colin, in case Jen has left the building already, Annie was her STO, she bought for a mate for Ollie and then sadly he died.


Ah right, I do remember her mentioning a STO a while back now you mention it! Thanks Eileen :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... My last little 'possum 

Well, Cilla, you are welcome to the tank  I love it, but just have no place to store it while it's not in use. It can be difficult to furnish, but you just have to be creative 

Yeah, Eileen... I don't think it'd fit in your space *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Yeah. If I got it I know I would have to work up and get multilevel items =3. It'd be for mice and I'd be able to get a few more girlies .


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Quiet again today - we must be a very busy lot! :lol2:

We were going to the Glendale Show, which is a big agricultural show on the borders of Scotland and England, but to tell the truth I can't be bothered! :roll: I'm a bit stiff from sitting still for so long yesterday and I made the mistake of sitting the children on a chair (I usually paint the 'average' size children standing up so I'm sitting straight and only use a chair to make small children taller and tall children smaller). I started with 2 small children, who sat on the spare chair and after that the children just came up and sat down, so it meant that I was bent forward all day, with my legs apart so that I could get close enough to the children, so when i stood up and tried to re-introduce my knees it was purgatory! :lol2:

This morning my back and neck are aching a bit, so must remember in the future to move the chair to stop children actually sitting on it unless I need them to. :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Morning I only woke up at 9.45:lol2:Ive cleaned the dog yard and scrubbed all the litter trays and have washing ready to hang out as its a beautiful day. Critter cleaning day for me.

Eileen maybe you need a day to relax as you are always so busy


----------



## feorag

That's what I thought too Shell. I was up at 7:30 yesterday which is very early for me, we left at 8:30 and didn't get home until 8:00 at night, so including the travelling it was a long day.

I slept right through, woke up once through the night turned over and went back to sleep, woke up when Barry came back to bed after walking the dog, turned over and went back to sleep and woke up about the same time as you :gasp: and never needed to get up for the loo, which is totally unheard of, so I think that told me how tired I was!! I've got my car boot on Wednesday and a car boot and face painting day on Saturday too, so I think today needs to be a quiet day at home.


----------



## Cillah

I wish it was a nice day here! Martin and I were meant to go out. It's pretty horrible though so it's a day in. I don't mind though =).


----------



## ditta

well we cancelling our trip to pride today to spend some time with spaggy, think we need to as he will be going to the vet in the morning, hoping against hope that ian will say he can sort him out but i very much doubt it, everything has already been tried and failed, he is having some difficult breathing with his diaphram being squidged by this damn fluid on his tummy. this is gonna be so hard letting him go but we know it is in his best interest, we have done all we can for him now apart from the last act of love and kindness we can show him and its the hardest thing


----------



## feorag

Ditta, my heart goes out to you both. I've been there now more times than I care to remember, with young and old animals and it never gets any easier.

Enjoy him today and say your goodbyes tomorrow secure in the knowledge that you are doing what's right for him. 

I really can't tell you how sorry I am! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> well we cancelling our trip to pride today to spend some time with spaggy, think we need to as he will be going to the vet in the morning, hoping against hope that ian will say he can sort him out but i very much doubt it, everything has already been tried and failed, he is having some difficult breathing with his diaphram being squidged by this damn fluid on his tummy. this is gonna be so hard letting him go but we know it is in his best interest, we have done all we can for him now apart from the last act of love and kindness we can show him and its the hardest thing


 

Its heartbreaking to see them struggle to breath, I watched Asbo my second sphynx kitten do this before I made that decision.
You are doing what all good pet owners do, giving him sleep to free him from suffering.
Thinking of you both x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Its heartbreaking to see them struggle to breath, I watched Asbo my second sphynx kitten do this before I made that decision.
> You are doing what all good pet owners do, *giving him sleep to free him from suffering.*
> Thinking of you both x


thats just made me start sobbin my heart out  managed to get some pics of him and ninja together the other night, probably the last ones of them together we will get to take


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thats just made me start sobbin my heart out  managed to get some pics of him and ninja together the other night, probably the last ones of them together we will get to take


 
I didnt mean to upset you 

*HUGS

Photos are great but nobody can ever take away good memories, they are what keeps me from crying when ever I think of my past pets(especially the young ones)
Its never easy to make the final decision Cat but compassion is what makes us good pet owners.


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely the hardest part of being a good pet owner, as Shell said. You are giving him everything you've got and letting him go is the last thing you can give. He knows you love him and I'm sure he's adoring all the extra lovin's (and treats, I've no doubt) that he's getting. {{{hugs}}}

Will be leaving to pick up the new pinny gig cage soon. I don't think it's too far from you, Shell. Maghull??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Definitely the hardest part of being a good pet owner, as Shell said. You are giving him everything you've got and letting him go is the last thing you can give. He knows you love him and I'm sure he's adoring all the extra lovin's (and treats, I've no doubt) that he's getting. {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Will be leaving to pick up the new pinny gig cage soon. I don't think it's too far from you, Shell. Maghull??


 
Nearer to Liverpool than we are, about 30 minutes away from us I think. My ex husband was brought up in Maghull


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't think it was far


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone Thanx for all your good wishes for Glyn and mum concerning Mo. 
In answer to the question of mum getting a kitten to keep Morpheus comapny mum is scared that it will out live her as she is now 70. She has also been landed with a £205 bill from the PDSA for having Mo put to sleep which has shocked us to our boots as you can imagine and yes it was definately the Pdsa she went to so a friend has had to pay that bill for her so all told over a thousand pound has been spent out.
We have also found out that Glyns sister Karen has been refused a ramp electric wheelchair and lift in her home which she was promised when she left hospital after her stroke. She has done a tv interview that i have posted on my facebook wall concerning this terrible situation and if yu want me too i will post the link for you to watch it.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone Thanx for all your good wishes for Glyn and mum concerning Mo.
> In answer to the question of mum getting a kitten to keep Morpheus comapny mum is scared that it will out live her as she is now 70. She has also been landed with a £205 bill from the PDSA for having Mo put to sleep which has shocked us to our boots as you can imagine and yes it was definately the Pdsa she went to so a friend has had to pay that bill for her so all told over a thousand pound has been spent out.
> We have also found out that Glyns sister Karen has been refused a ramp electric wheelchair and lift in her home which she was promised when she left hospital after her stroke. She has done a tv interview that i have posted on my facebook wall concerning this terrible situation and if yu want me too i will post the link for you to watch it.


 
Hi Sam I hope you are feeling better
I can undestand your mums concerns about the kitten
I thought the PDSA was a donation only system:bash:
Please post the link


----------



## Shell195

On Preloved the other day I saw this

Preloved | cute miniture kittens for sale in Bolton, Lancs, UK

Me being me asked what made them minature as even tiny kittens make average size cats

Here is her reply:lol2:
because when fully grown they are smaller than average, sorry i thought that would of been self explanatory, they are 8 wks and only one left now as im holding one for someone...


----------



## feorag

To be honest, so did I? The PDSA is one of the few large animal organisations that I do support (as opposed to CP and RSPCA).

I'm sitting here in my element watching the Edinburgh Tattoo - I just *love *the pipes and drums me! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> To be honest, so did I? The PDSA is one of the few large animal organisations that I do support (as opposed to CP and RSPCA).
> 
> I'm sitting here in my element watching the Edinburgh Tattoo - I just *love *the pipes and drums me! : victory:


 
We are crossposting again:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hi Sam I hope you are feeling better
> I can undestand your mums concerns about the kitten
> I thought the PDSA was a donation only system:bash:
> Please post the link





feorag said:


> To be honest, so did I? The PDSA is one of the few large animal organisations that I do support (as opposed to CP and RSPCA).
> 
> I'm sitting here in my element watching the Edinburgh Tattoo - I just *love *the pipes and drums me! : victory:


it is a donation only system , vets now uses pdsa buildings and charges through the nose , specially as you say it was out of hours sam


----------



## sammy1969

Log in | Facebook Hope it works. That is the link for Karens interview she was only a couple of weeks away from qualifying for her dream job too but you will see that in the interiew.
As Jaimi has stated unfortunately vets now use pdsa premises out of hours and thats how they have caught mum out but she is goin to get in touch wiht their head office as she was told when she rang it would be donation but when the hd done the deed they handed her the bill. IT wasnt until Jaimi explaned that knew anything about it either and I believe it is going to cause alot of problems for ppl


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Log in | Facebook Hope it works. That is the link for Karens interview she was only a couple of weeks away from qualifying for her dream job too but you will see that in the interiew.
> As Jaimi has stated unfortunately vets now use pdsa premises out of hours and thats how they have caught mum out but she is goin to get in touch wiht their head office as she was told when she rang it would be donation but when the hd done the deed they handed her the bill. IT wasnt until Jaimi explaned that knew anything about it either and I believe it is going to cause alot of problems for ppl


your not the first ive heard caught out this way hun , i think its awful.
used the pdsa on occasion for a few years now , back from when i was little (technically my mum using it lol) 
many issues with vets now, they charge stupid amounts and wont even look at your pet unless you can cough up a hefty charge , heard of many people complaining about their money grabbing and poor service
my main concern is ppl like your poor mum and need the pdsa and get confused and this is prayed on...cos i kno i aint in my right mind when i have an ill pet and the fact they are gaining money out of poor ppl is discusting....my own vet does out of hours themselves , the call out consult is 90 pounds, from what ive heard its 200ish just to get thru door at vets now , its crucial to know who is covering your vet out of hours cos i wouldnt wish them on anyone


----------



## sammy1969

I know what you mean Jaimi I still cant believe that they have done this to her and from what I am now finding out she is not the only one who has been caught out like this I think I will be getting in contact with Watchdog so that others dont get caught in this awful trap. Mum is beside herself with worry on how she is going to pay the first vet bill and now how she will pay her friend back who paid the bill for her as she just didnt have that sort of money


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> On Preloved the other day I saw this
> 
> Preloved | cute miniture kittens for sale in Bolton, Lancs, UK
> 
> Me being me asked what made them minature as even tiny kittens make average size cats
> 
> Here is her reply:lol2:
> because when fully grown they are smaller than average, sorry i thought that would of been self explanatory, they are 8 wks and only one left now as im holding one for someone...


Shell I PMSL at that! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> it is a donation only system , vets now uses pdsa buildings and charges through the nose , specially as you say it was out of hours sam


Vets Now are the group who use PDSA premises out of their normal trading hours to provide emergency veterinary care, often by a referral system from vets who don't operate an emergency service.

If your mum-in-law telephoned the PDSA and they told her to take the cat into their clinic, then surely they were obliged to tell you that it would be a 'normal' vet at that time *unless* your mum spoke to them during normal office hours, but didn't get to the clinic until after closing hourse and Vets Now taking over? However I do think that Vets Now's receptionist should be clarifying that they are *not *the PDSA when someone comes in with an emergency, surely?


----------



## sammy1969

Mum phoned the pdsa direct out of hours and was still charged she was not told at any stage it was not the pdsa that was treating Mo and she was absolutely horrified when they asked her for the money. She was told on the phone that it would be a donation to have Mo treated not that she would be charged for it


----------



## Amalthea

That's horrible, Sam


----------



## Amalthea

Here's the new pinny gig house.... There's gonna be more added to it this week once I do my big cage shuffle.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Here's the new pinny gig house.... There's gonna be more added to it this week once I do my big cage shuffle.
> 
> image


It looks good :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Thought I'd throw these on from work on Saturday, as well *lol*

It's just a very good bra.... I assure you, they're real!! *shocked*


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> It looks good :no1:


Thanx a bunch!! 

Got some bad news for ya, too.... The one who gave me the tank has said she'd like it back if I'm not going to be using it. She's decided that she'd like some mice again. Sorry :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

the cage looks good jen.as do you in those pics lol very perky i believe the phrase is lol


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> the cage looks good jen.as do you in those pics lol very perky i believe the phrase is lol


 
No shit!! :lol2: When I had the picture developed, I understood why I did so well making sales that day!! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Thanx a bunch!!
> 
> Got some bad news for ya, too.... The one who gave me the tank has said she'd like it back if I'm not going to be using it. She's decided that she'd like some mice again. Sorry :blush:


No that's not a problem at all. Don't worry :2thumb:

PS. I need bras like that =o


----------



## Spider Call

I don't have any of my own cats any more  However I am currently looking after a 3 week old kitten for a friend, so thought it would be a great time to leap in on the kitties chat <3 
He... Well... She says he and I haven't looked yet... Is a complete sweetie. Was found abandoned by his mum in her garden, it was tipping it down with rain so she took him in. There are a fair few strays by her, so prob came from one of them.
Tiny little thing, can sit in the palm of my hand. Is making me miss my kitties lots, and am currently having to 'fight' over him with my mother XD She wants to feed/cuddle/anything him as much as I do. 
He has had a bottle tonight and I am planning to give him another before he goes to bed, and shall set my alarm during the night to feed him again.

Would he benefit from a soft toy popped in with him? He is a little button sucker. 

-Em


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> No that's not a problem at all. Don't worry :2thumb:
> 
> PS. I need bras like that =o


I can sort ya out with these bras... They're the best bras EVER and are a bargain (2 for £25... mix and match colors)



Spider Call said:


> I don't have any of my own cats any more  However I am currently looking after a 3 week old kitten for a friend, so thought it would be a great time to leap in on the kitties chat <3
> He... Well... She says he and I haven't looked yet... Is a complete sweetie. Was found abandoned by his mum in her garden, it was tipping it down with rain so she took him in. There are a fair few strays by her, so prob came from one of them.
> Tiny little thing, can sit in the palm of my hand. Is making me miss my kitties lots, and am currently having to 'fight' over him with my mother XD She wants to feed/cuddle/anything him as much as I do.
> He has had a bottle tonight and I am planning to give him another before he goes to bed, and shall set my alarm during the night to feed him again.
> 
> Would he benefit from a soft toy popped in with him? He is a little button sucker.
> 
> -Em


Aww bless him!! :flrt: Well, of course we need pics (no, it's not a want... a NEED). And something to snuggle would be very good for him. One of those radiator teddies are great, cuz they're warm, too.


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> No that's not a problem at all. Don't worry :2thumb:
> 
> PS. I need bras like that =o


 
As a matter of fact, they are right behind us in the pic! :lol2: Notice the 2 for £25 signs


----------



## Cillah

Well if Martin gets this job. His interview is on Friday. I'll make him buy me bras.. :whistling2:

I mean.. He benefits too, right :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> As a matter of fact, they are right behind us in the pic! :lol2: Notice the 2 for £25 signs


Yes =3. Do they have matching panties? I hate not matching :blush:


----------



## Spider Call

Amalthea said:


> Aww bless him!! :flrt: Well, of course we need pics (no, it's not a want... a NEED). And something to snuggle would be very good for him. One of those radiator teddies are great, cuz they're warm, too.


Will get a couple of pics uploaded ^^ Sat in a low lighted room so shall have to get some proper ones tomorrow.
Cool C: Will grab out the microwave bear for him to snuggle, would let him sleep on the bed like my cat did, but he is a little small and wouldn't want to squash him, if I even moved I would get claws in my side from my girl, where as I think I would just roll on him. 

Oop crying. Off to feed.


----------



## Amalthea

*LOL* You tell him!! And yup! The thongs are 2 for £10 and the french knickery short things are 2 for £12 (again mix and match). Honestly, my favorite range in the shop!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *LOL* You tell him!! And yup! The thongs are 2 for £10 and the french knickery short things are 2 for £12 (again mix and match). Honestly, my favorite range in the shop!


Ohkay =3.

I don't know where the closest store is to me but I am sure I will find it.


----------



## Amalthea

Spider Call said:


> Will get a couple of pics uploaded ^^ Sat in a low lighted room so shall have to get some proper ones tomorrow.
> Cool C: Will grab out the microwave bear for him to snuggle, would let him sleep on the bed like my cat did, but he is a little small and wouldn't want to squash him, if I even moved I would get claws in my side from my girl, where as I think I would just roll on him.
> 
> Oop crying. Off to feed.


Bless him!!! :flrt: 

I had a very tiny little rescue kitten who was supposed to sleep in the bathroom, so she was safe from everything.... She cried. So we tried her in a carrier in the bedroom.... She cried. And she ended up sleeping on the pillow by my head. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Ohkay =3.
> 
> I don't know where the closest store is to me but I am sure I will find it.


 
If you can't find one, just let me know :2thumb: I can't get discount on these (cuz of the offer they are already on), but I don't mind buying 'em for ya.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> If you can't find one, just let me know :2thumb: I can't get discount on these (cuz of the offer they are already on), but I don't mind buying 'em for ya.


Thanks!

I am sure there will be one in Manchester though.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah there is!  It's on Market Street


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah there is!  It's on Market Street


I actually know where that is. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i was MIA last night as a hamster did a runner and chewed the ethernet cable so lost internet but i've fixed it now


----------



## Cillah

Naughty hamster!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Naughty hamster!


 indeed he was he's now back in his newly modified cage you'd think manufacturers could test cages first wouldn't you:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I actually know where that is. :lol2:


*lol* WOO!!!



tomwilson said:


> i was MIA last night as a hamster did a runner and chewed the ethernet cable so lost internet but i've fixed it now


I think that hamster should get punished!!! :gasp:

At a stopping point in the critter room. Need to take a break and eat something. Gary and I haven't had dinner :blush: He's been busy tiling the kitchen and I've been in the critter room :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I am sure it will look great when it's done though Jen =).


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Me too


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *lol* WOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that hamster should get punished!!! :gasp:
> 
> At a stopping point in the critter room. Need to take a break and eat something. Gary and I haven't had dinner :blush: He's been busy tiling the kitchen and I've been in the critter room :lol2:


 i was too releaved to get him bach he had been loose for atleast 12 hours with dianas sisters crazy kitten about


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Mum phoned the pdsa direct out of hours and was still charged she was not told at any stage it was not the pdsa that was treating Mo and she was absolutely horrified when they asked her for the money. She was told on the phone that it would be a donation to have Mo treated not that she would be charged for it


In that case I think she needs to get back to them and ask for an explanation!



Amalthea said:


> Here's the new pinny gig house.... There's gonna be more added to it this week once I do my big cage shuffle


Cage looks great Jen - as do you! :lol2:



Spider Call said:


> I don't have any of my own cats any more  However I am currently looking after a 3 week old kitten for a friend, so thought it would be a great time to leap in on the kitties chat <3
> He... Well... She says he and I haven't looked yet... Is a complete sweetie. Was found abandoned by his mum in her garden, it was tipping it down with rain so she took him in. There are a fair few strays by her, so prob came from one of them.
> Tiny little thing, can sit in the palm of my hand. Is making me miss my kitties lots, and am currently having to 'fight' over him with my mother XD She wants to feed/cuddle/anything him as much as I do.
> He has had a bottle tonight and I am planning to give him another before he goes to bed, and shall set my alarm during the night to feed him again.
> 
> Would he benefit from a soft toy popped in with him? He is a little button sucker.
> 
> -Em


Poor little mite - do you really think he/she's only 3 weeks old, cos whoever dumped him should be shot!!! What are you feeding him/her on?



tomwilson said:


> i was MIA last night as a hamster did a runner and chewed the ethernet cable so lost internet but i've fixed it now


 I wondered where you were last night Tom. Naughty hammy - no doubt he got a good telling off! :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Martin just finished baking me cookies. YAY!


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx! *grins*


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Martin just finished baking me cookies. YAY!


 
*battles green eyed monster*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *battles green eyed monster*


They are triple chocolate .

It's probably a bit late for baking but the house smells good :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *battles green eyed monster*


this one or......










this one


----------



## Amalthea

This one:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Looking at the figure - I'm think it must be the second one!

Oooh, I tried some new faces yesterday


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> This one:
> 
> image


 i could live with that one, hulk is scarier although i think he just needs a hug, some milk and probably some of cilla's cookies


----------



## feorag

I think we could all do with some of Cilla's cookies.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: Looking at the figure - I'm think it must be the second one!
> 
> Oooh, I tried some new faces yesterday
> 
> image image image image


 i had to search though so many 'FAN ART' (and i use the term lightly) of naked she hulks to find that one eileen, i wouldn't mind but the search engine was on moderate safety


----------



## Amalthea

Love that first one, Eileen!!! Coulda hired ya for my party *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Great cage Jen:2thumb:

What size do those bras go up to as Sophie loves push up padded ones

I want to know more about the kitten too

Tom bad hammy, mine chewed out last week and dropped 6 ft onto the floor while the chins were out, I only found out when I put the chins away and she ran up to me:bash: Shes now in a tank:whistling2:

Great face painting Eileen


----------



## Cillah

I wonder if Aussie bra sizes are the same as UK ones =3?

The cookies are good =3.


----------



## feorag

Thank you - it came out better than I hoped for a first attempt to be honest! If we'd lived closer together I would have come and done it at your party too!

Well I'm off to bed, still cream crackered tonight to be honest!


----------



## feorag

Oops, we did it again Shell!! :lol2: Thanks for the comments on the face painting!

Cilla, why are you getting =3 coming up on all your posts.


----------



## Amalthea

The bras go up to a G cup in certain colors (black, red, white, and teal), but they loose their extra padding after DD. I'm a DD. All the other colors stop at DD at the moment. What size is Sophie?

I could measure ya when I see you next, Cilla


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Oops, we did it again Shell!! :lol2: Thanks for the comments on the face painting!
> 
> *Cilla, why are you getting =3 coming up on all your posts*.


It's Cilla's own little smile  She's not using the RFUK ones, just making her own


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The bras go up to a G cup in certain colors (black, red, white, and teal), but they loose their extra padding after DD. I'm a DD. All the other colors stop at DD at the moment. What size is Sophie?
> 
> I could measure ya when I see you next, Cilla


 
36 F:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I could measure ya when I see you next, Cilla


I'm only a C. :gasp:

I need some padding. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Cilla, why are you getting =3 coming up on all your posts.


Jen already answered but yes. It's a smiley I find really cute. :flrt:


----------



## Spider Call

One kitten <333
We are currently playing in the living room ^_^ And I think he likes eyes XD He keeps licking my eye lids.


























He has ony been walking a couple of days.
I never want to give him back  He is the best thing since sliced bread.. Oh wait... He is better than sliced bread <333


----------



## Shell195

Spider Call said:


> One kitten <333
> We are currently playing in the living room ^_^ And I think he likes eyes XD He keeps licking my eye lids.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> He has ony been walking a couple of days.
> I never want to give him back  He is the best thing since sliced bread.. Oh wait... He is better than sliced bread <333


 

Awwwww very cute, what milk are you using?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> 36 F:whistling2:


:gasp: Bloody Hell Shell - is she an F cup?? :gasp:



Cillah said:


> Jen already answered but yes. It's a smiley I find really cute. :flrt:


So am I the only one who is seeing an equal sign and a number 3 instead of a smiley :crazy:


----------



## feorag

Spider Call said:


> One kitten <333
> We are currently playing in the living room ^_^ And I think he likes eyes XD He keeps licking my eye lids.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> He has ony been walking a couple of days.
> I never want to give him back  He is the best thing since sliced bread.. Oh wait... He is better than sliced bread <333


Cross posted again - he/she looks well cute. Kittens start walking around at 2-3 weeks, he looks maybe a little bit older than 3 weeks, judging by his ears. Are you having to toilet him or can he got to the toilet himself?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody Hell Shell - is she an F cup?? :gasp:
> 
> So am I the only one who is seeing an equal sign and a number 3 instead of a smiley :crazy:


 
She certainly is Eileen and still wants bigger boobs:lol2:
I can only see Cillas sign too


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Cross posted again - he/she looks well cute. Kittens start walking around at 2-3 weeks, he looks maybe a little bit older than 3 weeks, judging by his ears. Are you having to toilet him or can he got to the toilet himself?


 
I thought he looked about 4 weeks old and if I was rearing him I would be trying to slowly wean him


----------



## Spider Call

2 days ago when I was asked to kitten sit I was told he needs toileting. Today however she said he doesn't... After having him for an evenng, he needs toileting still. 

As for milk, his owner was giving him water and kitten food >.< I've swapped him to a 'kitten gloop' recipe I got online. It's no wonder the baby was having a bad tumy.
And I have a horrid feeling he has worms to top his troubles off  His tummy is very round and swollen. 

Sorry I'm taking a while, having to type one handed. He came over for a snugle and sleep.


----------



## Cillah

No it is just a 3 and a =. Haha. Like  or =). It's the same


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> 36 F:whistling2:


Holy jeebus!!! :gasp: She could TRY a 38DD, but it's just out of cross over sizes. You can go up a back size and down a cup size (and vice versa), but yeah........ It'd be worth her popping into an AS and trying one on. It's called "pure lace plunge" :2thumb: 

Yeah, Eileen. That's what everybody sees 

I, too, think that kitten is more than 3 weeks..... Looks like a healthier version of Bindi as a baby :flrt:

Can you believe this was her?!?










She's gonna be two next month!!!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

So what's in the kitten gloop??

I agree with Shell, I thought he looked about 4 weeks old too. It takes them up to about 4 weeks old to be able to empty their bowels without assistance from mum. Weaning usually begins at 3-4 weeks and I always did wean on wet kitten food mixed with a little boiling water to make a runny-ish gruel, but of course they were also getting milk from mum at the same time.


----------



## Amalthea

:flrt:


----------



## Spider Call

From what I have read and was taught they stop needing to be toileted by about 3 weeks, should be walking unsteadily and by 4 would be bouncing about. That was how our own 3 were too >.< She doesn't really know how old he is, we were guessing from his progress.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> :flrt:
> 
> image


 aaawwww, she looks like a toy cat


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!!! Shell! Another bra idea for Sophie! We have a new bra called "kissing cleavage" that gives a full extra cup size and they come up quite big. I can wear a 34D in it. So maybe if she tries the 38DD in that, she may be ok.... Worth a shot?


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> aaawwww, she looks like a toy cat


She's grown into quite the beautiful little girl :flrt:


----------



## Spider Call

feorag said:


> So what's in the kitten gloop??
> 
> I agree with Shell, I thought he looked about 4 weeks old too. It takes them up to about 4 weeks old to be able to empty their bowels without assistance from mum. Weaning usually begins at 3-4 weeks and I always did wean on wet kitten food mixed with a little boiling water to make a runny-ish gruel, but of course they were also getting milk from mum at the same time.


Evaporated milk, gelatine, live yogurt & mayo. Some sites say to use egg yolks, others say don't. I wouldnt want to risk it so havent. 
He is having this, kitten food mushed up well and water atm. And is eating nicely. -rubs his tummy- really think he has worms though


----------



## Cillah

amalthea said:


> oooh!!! Shell! Another bra idea for sophie! We have a new bra called "kissing cleavage" that gives a full extra cup size and they come up quite big. I can wear a 34d in it. So maybe if she tries the 38dd in that, she may be ok.... Worth a shot?


i need that. Instead.

I need more oomph


----------



## Amalthea

They're really nice bras, too, Cilla  *goes to find picture* 

Ann Summers - Kissing Cleavage

And I can get you discount on these


----------



## Amalthea

Spider Call said:


> Evaporated milk, gelatine, live yogurt & mayo. Some sites say to use egg yolks, others say don't. I wouldnt want to risk it so havent.
> He is having this, kitten food mushed up well and water atm. And is eating nicely. -rubs his tummy- really think he has worms though


 
Why would you give a kitten mayo? *confuzzled*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> They're really nice bras, too, Cilla  *goes to find picture*
> 
> Ann Summers - Kissing Cleavage
> 
> And I can get you discount on these


They look really nice .


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Very popular at the moment!


----------



## Spider Call

Amalthea said:


> Why would you give a kitten mayo? *confuzzled*


No idea. Only thing I could think of was the fat conttent. I simply looked up 'rearing kittens' and then 'weaning kittens' and read through loads. Some called for condensed milk o.o Which my cats used to love a tiny ammount of but it was very sweet. I went for the most occouring one that people have had success with. 

Only time we have had kittens this young was when we went to get our youngest done and found we were too late, but she reared them by herself, and the kitten we kept still tried to suckle a year on and got wacked by her mum.


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> No it is just a 3 and a =. Haha. Like  or =). It's the same


So what am I missing! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 


Spider Call said:


> Evaporated milk, gelatine, live yogurt & mayo. Some sites say to use egg yolks, others say don't. I wouldnt want to risk it so havent.
> He is having this, kitten food mushed up well and water atm. And is eating nicely. -rubs his tummy- really think he has worms though





Amalthea said:


> Why would you give a kitten mayo? *confuzzled*


Just what I was thinking? I agree with the evaporated milk and the live yoghurt, but can't see the need for gelatine and mayo. To that mixture I would only add ABIDEC vitamins, nothing more.

Jen, Bindi was in such a desperate state wasn't she. Every time I look at that photo of her I want to cry, but she is really beautiful now!

Now I really am off to bed - was going over half an hour ago! :roll:


----------



## Cillah

Eileen you're not missing anything, lol. The eyes are = and the mouth is 3.


----------



## Amalthea

I would just get the kitten onto a good quality kitten food, mushed up with boiled water. And then some live yogurt diluted with boiled water (and can be sweetened a bit with honey or condensed milk).

ETA: Eileen (feorag) and I cross posted


----------



## feorag

Sorry, still don't get it - sorry! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Spider Call said:


> From what I have read and was taught they stop needing to be toileted by about 3 weeks, should be walking unsteadily and by 4 would be bouncing about. That was how our own 3 were too >.< She doesn't really know how old he is, we were guessing from his progress.


 

Ive handreared hundreds of kittens and found that at 3 weeks old they still need toileting but by 4 weeks they are capable of using a litter tray.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> They're really nice bras, too, Cilla  *goes to find picture*
> 
> Ann Summers - Kissing Cleavage
> 
> And I can get you discount on these


Have they got elasticated straps or they cut into her with the weight:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Sorry, still don't get it - sorry! :blush:


I don't see how it is different to a face like : D or : ). Sometimes people use = as eyes so = ) or = D. I am just spacing them incase they come up as smileys. So it's just a cute mouth =3.


----------



## Spider Call

He is eating kitten food nicely c: So shaall keep shovveling the stuff in to him. He tries sucking it which is really sweet, he hasnt quite got the nack of lapping or biting yet <3 
Got him layng on my arm sucking my finger now xD
He is fast asleep o I am going to see if I can put him down without waking him and sneak off to get ready for bed. I swear it's as bad as bby sitting o.o

-puts kitten down- c: -kitten wakes up and cries loads- D: Start over


----------



## Shell195

:lol2 Eileen


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I don't see how it is different to a face like : D or : ). Sometimes people use = as eyes so = ) or = D. I am just spacing them incase they come up as smileys. So it's just a cute mouth =3.


But I don't see those as faces either - I just see symbols and numbers. Eyes are above mouths, not beside them, so I just find it confusing when i see them in posts.



Spider Call said:


> No idea. Only thing I could think of was the fat conttent. I simply looked up 'rearing kittens' and then 'weaning kittens' and read through loads. Some called for condensed milk o.o Which my cats used to love a tiny ammount of but it was very sweet. I went for the most occouring one that people have had success with.


So are you adding any vitamins to that mix?

Can the kitten lap yet? 

My kittens weren't going to the toilet themselves at 3 weeks either - they went into the litter tray and cried, but never produced anything until they were nearly 4 weeks and by then they didn't need their mother's help.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2 Eileen


Stop lol-ing at me cheeky mare! I'm just being honest - I don't get it!


----------



## Cillah

Well when you use smileys on the forums.. They are made the same way.. =/


----------



## Shell195

Eileen if you type in : ) (without the space) you get this


----------



## Spider Call

Ugh. Woke him up. Now being purrpurrpurred in the ear because i'm back and have the feet kneading the side of my face. I see a fun night ahead.


----------



## ami_j




----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Have they got elasticated straps or they cut into her with the weight:whistling2:


*LMAO* I don't think so!


----------



## sammy1969

we have a two year old cat and a 18 week old kitten who both still suckle and knead spider call it is something they never stop lol can be a pain at 5 am though when you want to sleep but we love them both the older is brain damaged and has never grown up the younger was taken too early from his mum after being attacked by a dog both are doing well now though


----------



## Amalthea

Louis kneads me when he snuggles.... Both of the girls do it in bed all the time.


----------



## Amalthea

Off to bed... Nighty night, everybody


----------



## Spider Call

Our 5 all kneaded. As for suckling, our youngest did but her kitten never suckled on us just her mum. She stopped after just over a year. Even though she was much bigger than her mum she knew her place xD. 
Although I knew mine too. If Ebby wanted to go to bed I went to bed. I still have the scar to show the one time I ignored her. 

Finally got kitten toileted, fed and off to sleep. I am off to pass out for a few. 
Night night c:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im late on tonight! Anyone else on?

Cat & Ditta, I will think of you in the morning. x x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im late on tonight! Anyone else on?
> 
> Cat & Ditta, I will think of you in the morning. x x


no....lol
how is the chihuahua loving going ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> no....lol
> how is the chihuahua loving going ?


Hello stranger, where have you been these last few nights?

The Chihuahua loving is going very well. Tonight Lolly started to stand for Chip, putting her tail to the side. He was mounting her & thrusting, but he wasn't on target, shall we say. Then Lolly would dart away. Hopefully she will stand for longer as time passes, & Chip's aim improves! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello stranger, where have you been these last few nights?
> 
> The Chihuahua loving is going very well. Tonight Lolly started to stand for Chip, putting her tail to the side. He was mounting her & thrusting, but he wasn't on target, shall we say. Then Lolly would dart away. Hopefully she will stand for longer as time passes, & Chip's aim improves! :lol2:


ahhh just wanted some time to myself crappy few days 
lol cmon chip try harder


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ahhh just wanted some time to myself crappy few days
> lol cmon chip try harder


I hope its nothing major hun!

I think Lolly might need to stand on the Yellow Pages to help Chip's aim! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I hope its nothing major hun!
> 
> I think Lolly might need to stand on the Yellow Pages to help Chip's aim! :lol2:


will pass im sure
hehe need to play some barry white


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> will pass im sure
> hehe need to play some barry white


Kylie or Lady Gaga no good? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Kylie or Lady Gaga no good? :lol2:


it doesnt conjure the most romantic setting :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

HI col come on you should remember that Barry white is the best thing for romancing that sexy deep voice lol


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - am I actually first on today? :gasp:


Shell195 said:


> Eileen if you type in : ) (without the space) you get this


I know that - when I use smilies I just type the code for it, rather than click on the icon, but my point was that if all you see on your screen is =3 then it doesn't mean anything.


Amalthea said:


> Louis kneads me when he snuggles.... Both of the girls do it in bed all the time.


All of mine knead too - it's a sign they love us.


Zoo-Man said:


> I think Lolly might need to stand on the Yellow Pages to help Chip's aim! :lol2:


Or you or Clark are going to have to 'assist' to make sure he hits the spot, otherwise the window of opportunity might close!!

Well I'm off to the docs in 10 minutes and then to Tesco to change my money coupons for a double voucher to buy a high chair for Elise, meeting a friend for coffee and then home to start sorting out more stuff for the car boot tomorrow!


----------



## Amalthea

I'm up!! Just us two again, Eileen! Getting ready for work. Lovely day here and Gary's got the day off and I'm working. Meh.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I'm up!! Just us two again, Eileen! Getting ready for work. Lovely day here and Gary's got the day off and I'm working. Meh.


 i'm here too


----------



## Amalthea

Sitting quietly?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Sitting quietly?


 yup, might be going the museum


----------



## Amalthea

Fun..... Am getting the motivation up to get dressed.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Fun..... Am getting the motivation up to get dressed.


 send some over here when you find it


----------



## Amalthea

It's a struggle.... Such a beautiful day! I wanna stay home!


----------



## Shell195

Ive been out shopping but Im at the sanctuary tonight putting the birds to bed as my friend is out judging a dog show and it will be to early to lock the birds away when she goes


----------



## Amalthea

And I'm off to work. Meh.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

We let Spaghetti go, we are distraught, 

love you spagal mcbagal, we miss you already x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> We let Spaghetti go, we are distraught,
> 
> love you spagal mcbagal, we miss you already x


I was thinking of you this morning 
Im really sorry girls, its so very sad. You did the right thing by him and he is now at peace

Run free at the bridge Spaghetti


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx




----------



## feorag

Me too girls! So sorry, but at least you had time to prepare a little and enjoy him for his last few days. It does help - not much I know right now, but at least hopefully you aren't reeling from the shock of a sudden decision like that.

RIP Spaggy - you had a short life, but it was full of love! :sad:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i ust cant believe hes gone. i dont want to go into the bedroom cos im expecting him to be there


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i just cant believe hes gone. i dont want to go into the bedroom cos im expecting him to be there


 
This is the hardest part


----------



## Cillah

RIP Spaggy x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> This is the hardest part


It sure is.

When I had Sorcha (and Harry) pts I laid their bodies on Iain's bed until Barry got home to bury them and for weeks afterwards I could still 'see' them there every time I went onto my computer in that bedroom. :sad:

Some days it was almost unbearable and yet others it was strangely comforting!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> It sure is.
> 
> When I had Sorcha (and Harry) pts I laid their bodies on Iain's bed until Barry got home to bury them and for weeks afterwards I could still 'see' them there every time I went onto my computer in that bedroom. :sad:
> 
> Some days it was almost unbearable and yet others it was strangely comforting!


 
weve left him at the vets, im not sre its the right thing or not. i dnt want his ashes back as domino is still sat here in his box, i need to get a plant for them, but i dont know whether we should bring him back to bury- problem being there isnt much room left in our garden to bury him, id be scared what we might dig up! Ditta says its just his body, so he can go and be scattered with polo in the crems gardens


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> weve left him at the vets, im not sre its the right thing or not. i dnt want his ashes back as domino is still sat here in his box, i need to get a plant for them, but i dont know whether we should bring him back to bury- problem being there isnt much room left in our garden to bury him, id be scared what we might dig up! Ditta says its just his body, so he can go and be scattered with polo in the crems gardens


 

I ran out of room in my garden so now I just leave their body at the vets, the body is just an empty shell, its the soul that makes them what we love and that stays with you forever


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> weve left him at the vets, im not sre its the right thing or not. i dnt want his ashes back as domino is still sat here in his box, i need to get a plant for them, but i dont know whether we should bring him back to bury- problem being there isnt much room left in our garden to bury him, id be scared what we might dig up! Ditta says its just his body, so he can go and be scattered with polo in the crems gardens


To be honest Cat I've never been sentimental about the bodies of my pets in the past. I've never cremated an animal and either kept the ashes or asked for the ashes, I've always had them pts and then left them for the vet to sort out, because I've always felt that that the body is just an empty shell which the soul has left and what I felt for them was in me and my heart, so I didn't need graves or ashes to remember them - feel the same about humans too actually.

It was just when it was time to put down Pasht my first cat, I just knew I wanted to bring him back and bury him in the garden. Barry agreed to do it, but said we weren't doing for all the rest of the cats and I told him then and there that Sorcha was coming back with me too, because they were my very special cats. I did struggle to leave Luna behind I admit and when it came to Harry was wondering about broaching the subject with Barry, but actually he brought it up and asked if I was going to do it, so I said yes. He was crying when he laid Harry in the ground I have to say, whereas he didn't appear to be when he did the other 2, but Harry was very special too.


----------



## Amalthea

It truly is the hardest part of being a good critter parent  RIP Spaggy {{{hugs Ditta and Cat}}}


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the sanctuary now but will be back later, dont fill to many pages while Im gone:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I saw Stephen Mulhern filming something or other today in Bolton. For a while him and the crew were right outside our shop.


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> We let Spaghetti go, we are distraught,
> 
> love you spagal mcbagal, we miss you already x


RIP spaggy, sorry for your loss cat and ditta


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I saw Stephen Mulhern filming something or other today in Bolton. For a while him and the crew were right outside our shop.


We saw George Clarke and his family up at Floors Castle on Sunday! Barry said he kept bumping into him all day and was convinced that he thought he was following him! :lol2:

George Clarke is one of the TV architects on some makeover shows. He did Restoration Man and The Home Show if you don't know who he is.


----------



## tomwilson

i'm off to chester zoo tomorrow


----------



## Amalthea

No idea who he is, Eileen! *lol*

Fun, Tom!! I love Chester Zoo! Not been in ages!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> No idea who he is, Eileen! *lol*!


Well if you don't watch things like housebuilding projects and home makeovers you won't. I don't watch many of the straightforward decorating ones, but my friend told me about him, because the show she liked was where people wanted to change their house, but didn't want to move. They maybe wanted to add an extra room or make a room bigger, so what he did was moved the family out, emptied the whole house and painted everything white, so that they could see how big the house was, then he changed things and did what they wanted. I quite liked that!


----------



## Shell195

Its been quiet again tonight:gasp:


----------



## temerist

good evening everyone


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> good evening everyone


 
* SQUEALS, Ian:flrt: where have you been weve been worried sick about you:bash:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> good evening everyone


where the bloody hell you been then lol


----------



## temerist

im sorry, didnt mean to worry anyone, had some severe financial difficulties which have caused alot of problems. im in the process of relocating unfortunatly.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im sorry, didnt mean to worry anyone, had some severe financial difficulties which have caused alot of problems. im in the process of relocating unfortunatly.


 

Im so sorry  At least you are well thats what matters. Where are you moving to?


----------



## temerist

somewhere smaller


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> somewhere smaller


 
What about the animals, have you rehomed them?


----------



## temerist

a few of them but not all of them, still wanting to have the dogs but obviously depending on where i move to will depict how many is fair to keep, plus the farm animals will go, well some anyway a few are staying


----------



## Amalthea

IAN!! *pounces* We've all been so worried. Sorry to hear you've been having troubles, but I am glad you're back. The thread has been without any smut lately  I mean, even when I posted pictures from work, it was relatively calm responses *lol*


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> IAN!! *pounces* We've all been so worried. Sorry to hear you've been having troubles, but I am glad you're back. The thread has been without any smut lately  I mean, even when I posted pictures from work, it was relatively calm responses *lol*


maybe they need re-posting :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ian - great to have you back - my eyes came out on stalks when I looked at my list of threads and your name was on this one as last post!

So sorry to hear you've had problems and that you're going to have to sell up and downsize. Such a shame!

Well I'm off to bed early - I can tell I've had a busy couple of weeks because my throat started closing up this afternoon again, so sounds like my friend virus is reactivating itself! :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> No idea who he is, Eileen! *lol*
> 
> Fun, Tom!! I love Chester Zoo! Not been in ages!


 well sadly the trip is tarnish now due to a very bitter discovery, however we will still be going as i did promise our 5 year old nephew,

i've been cleaning out the critters tonight ready to move into the new house on thursday and discovered that my ww tonks, and chinese dwraf mac have passed away, they where both ok yesterday when i fed and watered them both, the only thing i can think of is the heat today as they are both in identicle housing but i will be keeping a close eye on the others incase it was something contagious, but i am very upset right now.



hi ian btw sorry i'm not in higher spirits, we have missed you alot around here


----------



## Amalthea

That's a real shame, Tom 

The pics weren't posted that many pages ago, Ian...


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> That's a real shame, Tom
> 
> The pics weren't posted that many pages ago, Ian...


 im really upset at the moment i've been crying on and off for the last hour, as it was only yesterday they where both ok, think i'm gonna go to bed and try and assimilate this bomb shell and give tonks sister remus some extra cuddles


----------



## temerist

goodnight Eileen, have a proper catch up tomorrow lol

sorry to hear things arent great for you Tom

Jen, im a man, im lazy RE-POST

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeell where you gone??? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Lazy bum :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Check out the kitchen!!! Gary's been a busy boy!


----------



## temerist

is that a pink bra i spy??????? :lol2:

and where has your peircing gone??


----------



## Amalthea

Some new pinny gig pics:

Peri and Tikka getting attacked by one of Diesel's toys (notice Peri's stir fry 'tache.... she was robbing off my plate):










WTF??










Could be fun










Chillin'



















More 'tache...










IT'S SITTING ON ME!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> is that a pink bra i spy??????? :lol2:
> 
> and where has your peircing gone??


*LMAO*

And it's still there : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Im here Ian * flutter eyelashes:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww... Ian's out of the loop with Peri, too.


----------



## temerist

thank god shell, i thought you had passed out from all the alcohol.

and jen, more pics needed































of the pink bra :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sure... Here ya go:























































:lol2:



*LOL* Dream on :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Sure... Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL* Dream on :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
thats not fair


tomorrow is International Take A Picture Of Yourself In A Bra And Post It For Ian Day


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Don't do half nekkid (or totally nekkid, for that matter) pics of myself :Na_Na_Na_Na: Tisn't a pretty picture. Better clothed.


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Don't do half nekkid (or *totally nekkid*, for that matter) pics of myself :Na_Na_Na_Na: Tisn't a pretty picture. Better clothed.


NOOOOOO

International Take A Nekkid Pic Of Yourself And Post It For Ian Day

is on friday :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Sorry about the hamsters Tom 

Jen love the new pinny gig pics:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I am drinking tea:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Clothed is better *nods*

Am about to head off to bed..... Need to feed everybody and then I'm beat!

OH! Check out today's bargain.... 



















Went to the garden center today before work and saw this... Thought I'd ask how much out of morbid curiousity..... A FIVER!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Clothed is better *nods*
> 
> Am about to head off to bed..... Need to feed everybody and then I'm beat!
> 
> OH! Check out today's bargain....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Went to the garden center today before work and saw this... Thought I'd ask how much out of morbid curiousity..... A FIVER!


 
Thats a great bargain:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

its a plant :bash:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> its a plant :bash:


Correct:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Sammy is poorly:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> its a plant :bash:


Your powers of observation are amazing :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Correct:lol2:


One that grows tomatos! :mf_dribble:



Shell195 said:


> Sammy is poorly:bash:


Again??


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Or you or Clark are going to have to 'assist' to make sure he hits the spot, otherwise the window of opportunity might close!!


Yup, I am prepared for 'assistance' if the spot isn't hit soon! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yup, I am prepared for 'assistance' if the spot isn't hit soon! :lol2:


 
Im a dab hand at aiming the male at the relevant part:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Your powers of observation are amazing :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> One that grows tomatos! :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Again??


 
I was telling Ian but hes gone again:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe the AA just showed up.... *snickers*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Maybe the AA just showed up.... *snickers*


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... Bed! Although, I've got some grumbly gliders tonight, so no idea if I'll be getting to sleep!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im a dab hand at aiming the male at the relevant part:lol2:


You are still talking about dogs arent you??? :gasp:

If so, get your arse round here! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

sorry i was having a read up on some of the other threads

(you know the threads that actually stick to there title content)

:whistling2::no1:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> You are still talking about dogs arent you??? :gasp:
> 
> If so, get your arse round here! :lol2:


 
:gasp: German Shepherds :blush:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> sorry i was having a read up on some of the other threads
> 
> (you know the threads that actually stick to there title content)
> 
> :whistling2::no1:


 
You mean the boring threads:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> You mean the boring threads:whistling2:


yep those ones :lol2:

anyway my lovlies im going to head to bed now, but will be back tomorrow

missed you all

night xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me as I dont like talking to myself:whistling2:

Just in case you dont come back Ian, its good to know you are safe and well:2thumb:

Night x


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> yep those ones :lol2:
> 
> anyway my lovlies im going to head to bed now, but will be back tomorrow
> 
> missed you all
> 
> night xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good to have you back Ian. So sorry to hear you are having trouble financially. I know how you feel - we have £1 to live on til next Tuesday (literally!). Then, after paying bills & seeing to upcoming birthdays, we will have £25 to last us 2 weeks! If you need to talk, just PM me bud! Stay positive.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: German Shepherds :blush:


Yeah yeah, you'll tell us anything! :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Zoo-Man said:


> Good to have you back Ian. So sorry to hear you are having trouble financially. I know how you feel - we have £1 to live on til next Tuesday (literally!). Then, after paying bills & seeing to upcoming birthdays, we will have £25 to last us 2 weeks! If you need to talk, just PM me bud! Stay positive.


cheers mate and sorry to hear your having trouble too, oddly enough i spoke to someone the other day who knew you but cant for the life of me remember who they were or why i was speaking to them :lol2: it will come back to me im sure 


i will be back shell i promise, and dont forget -

International Take A Pic Of Yourself In A Bra And Post It For Ian Day (tomorrow) :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> cheers mate and sorry to hear your having trouble too, *oddly enough i spoke to someone the other day who knew you but cant for the life of me remember who they were or why i was speaking to them :lol2: it will come back to me im sure *
> 
> 
> i will be back shell i promise, and dont forget -
> 
> International Take A Pic Of Yourself In A Bra And Post It For Ian Day (tomorrow) :whistling2:


I get about abit you know! :lol2: You've got me intrigued now, so get your brain in gear & think who it was :lol2:

Do you want a pic of me in a bra too Ian? :mf_dribble:


----------



## temerist

Zoo-Man said:


> I get about abit you know! :lol2: You've got me intrigued now, so get your brain in gear & think who it was :lol2:
> 
> Do you want a pic of me in a bra too Ian? :mf_dribble:


if you have a pic of you in a bra im sure we can all have a look

ok trying to think who i was speaking too

was deffinatly a woman, she may own a dog, it could be a dobermann, but i could be wrong that could be someone else lol

oh god i cant think :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> if you have a pic of you in a bra im sure we can all have a look
> 
> ok trying to think who i was speaking too
> 
> was deffinatly a woman, she may own a dog, it could be a dobermann, but i could be wrong that could be someone else lol
> 
> oh god i cant think :lol2:


Nah, I dont have any pics of me in a bra Im afraid. :lol2:

Mmmm, I don't know any women who own a Dobermann! Mmmm.....


----------



## temerist

instead it could be a woman who had a puppy from you, did you have a litter of boston x chi, in fact this woman wanted one of ur pups because her friend had one, but they didnt tell her one was still available, does any of that make sence to you lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> instead it could be a woman who had a puppy from you, did you have a litter of boston x chi, in fact this woman wanted one of ur pups because her friend had one, but they didnt tell her one was still available, does any of that make sence to you lol


Nope, I have never bred dogs before :lol2:


----------



## temerist

god this annoying lol i know it was you she ment cos we even named your dogs at the same time pmsl why cant i remember who she was or what the conversation was about :censor:

i will sleep on it and get back to you in the morning


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> god this annoying lol i know it was you she ment cos we even named your dogs at the same time pmsl why cant i remember who she was or what the conversation was about :censor:
> 
> i will sleep on it and get back to you in the morning


Ok mate. I hope you remember as it will annoy the hell out of me! :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Anyone still about?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Anyone still about?


I am Alex. How are you mate?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Anyone still about?


noo


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> noo


Bad girl! :whip:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Bad girl! :whip:


less of the whipping 
hopefully chip hits the spot soon lol cant say i envy you having to guide him in :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> less of the whipping
> hopefully chip hits the spot soon lol cant say i envy you having to guide him in :lol2:


:lol2: I think he hit the spot at one point very briefly earlier as my poor little Lolly jumped & yelped! Bless her! 

Can you think of any nice African words for a name for one of my Leopard Tortoises? I've got Savannah for one of them, but I can't think of anything nice for the other.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I think he hit the spot at one point very briefly earlier as my poor little Lolly jumped & yelped! Bless her!
> 
> Can you think of any nice African words for a name for one of my Leopard Tortoises? I've got Savannah for one of them, but I can't think of anything nice for the other.


awwww poor lolly
i cant , i bet ian will know as his dogs have african names


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awwww poor lolly
> i cant , i bet ian will know as his dogs have african names


Ah yes, I forgot about Ian's Boerbels (sp) : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, I forgot about Ian's Boerbels (sp) : victory:


im gonna say simba lol cos simba and savannah sounds nice


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im gonna say simba lol cos simba and savannah sounds nice


I thought of Simba, but didn't think the meaning 'Lion' was very suitable for a tortoise. The same with Duma, meaning 'Cheetah'. :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

I am hardly on here anymore :O
which is a shame !

But...

It was scooby and toms birthday yesterday!! :O

TWO YEARS OLD! a few weeks after i got them!! my they have changed!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - quick visit and then out car booting! I'm first on again - I'm starting a new record!!! :lol2:

Tom I was so sorry to hear about your hamsters! :sad:











Call me old fashioned but she has a fabulous figure and then ruins it with obviously fake boobs. How anyone can find boobs that look like 2 inflated balloons attractive is beyond me - it's so unnatural! Any of you men like to explain???


temerist said:


> NOOOOOO
> 
> International Take A Nekkid Pic Of Yourself And Post It For Ian Day
> 
> is on friday :whistling2:


Sorry Ian I agree with Jen - I think a semi clothed body is far more erotic than a naked one!

Well that's me off still got the coffee to make and me to get organised and out in 15 minutes! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

I agree Eileen! 
Fake boobs are a massive no no!!
And a part clothed body is sexy!!!
Hehe, my tattoo is me party clothed, yum!
lol


----------



## Amalthea

The pic could also be altered in post production, Eileen. Ann Summers is known for adding cleavage to the pictures after the photo is taken. :whip:

There was one, though, that was modelling the nipple tassels and her boobs were HORRIBLE! Like two little baseballs stuck on her chest. Not attractive in the least!


----------



## Cillah

Guys I am handing in a resume today to a job I did at home for three years.. I know it's just a resume but wish me luck .


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck!!!


----------



## ditta

just back from collecting that rabbit that had been locked in a hutch, he is here now and cat will be covering all his needs before deciding whether to rehome him or not.........he looks like a dwarf cross himmie, oh hang on he is sat on my knee and he has nipples......so she is female:lol2:

not in too bad condition considering but she will be better looked after now thats for sure:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Been cage shuffling all day! KNACKERED! I emptied out the double chin (Mogwai was at the top and Annie was at the bottom), drug it downstairs and outside (over the mousie mansion cube on the landing), scrubbed it, rinsed it, drug it back inside and upstairs (again, over the mousie mansion cube on the landing), set it up for the ratlets, and put them all in. Bracken was surprisingly easy, but she's very spooked now. I didn't clean any of their furniture, so it still smells like home for her. Then set up the bottom of the duetto for Mogwai (and it'll be getting opened up into one big cage for all the gliders soon!). Cleaned out the top of the duetto. And then put another shelf in the pinny gig house. KNACKERED! *lol* Prolly shoulda waited for help moving the double chin outside (and back in)....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Been cage shuffling all day! KNACKERED! I emptied out the double chin (Mogwai was at the top and Annie was at the bottom), drug it downstairs and outside (over the mousie mansion cube on the landing), scrubbed it, rinsed it, drug it back inside and upstairs (again, over the mousie mansion cube on the landing), set it up for the ratlets, and put them all in. Bracken was surprisingly easy, but she's very spooked now. I didn't clean any of their furniture, so it still smells like home for her. Then set up the bottom of the duetto for Mogwai (and it'll be getting opened up into one big cage for all the gliders soon!). Cleaned out the top of the duetto. And then put another shelf in the pinny gig house. KNACKERED! *lol* Prolly shoulda waited for help moving the double chin outside (and back in)....


 

You have been a busy bee 
:lol2: at drug, Ive never heard that before

Ive been busy doing the garden and have cut back the apple tree(I sent Steve up the ladders with the loppers) after taking the cooking apples off it. Sophie has made an apple crumble.
We went to B&Q for some more struts for the cat proof fencing too. Our local pet shop is selling off all the animals cheaply(they wont say they are closing down though) and they have 3 male Jirds in a small tank with nothing but shavings, that may soon change:whistling2: I just feel so sorry for them


----------



## Amalthea

Whatcha doing with all the apple tree branches?? 

And what kind of jirds?

Drug, dragged, whatever *grins*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Whatcha doing with all the apple tree branches??
> 
> And what kind of jirds?
> 
> Drug, dragged, whatever *grins*


 
Ive cut them into short lengths as the chins will love them, why ?? what critter wants some

I think they are Shaws as they look like big gerbils (the petshop dont know as they had a sign that said Gerds LOL)


----------



## Amalthea

Was just gonna say to give some to your critters *lol* Whenever I get my hands on fruit tree branches, I give some to the meece and gliders 

Gerds, huh? Heard of those *nods* Idiots.


----------



## Shell195

Im off to pick up my freecycle plants shortly. A large potted strawberry plant, an Aspidestra and a lily(the sanctuary can sell that as they are very toxic to cats) plus a couple more she cant name


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Was just gonna say to give some to your critters *lol* Whenever I get my hands on fruit tree branches, I give some to the meece and gliders
> 
> Gerds, huh? Heard of those *nods* Idiots.


 
Im always chopping bits off for the critters, maybe thats why the tree looked wonky:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I love freecycle!!! I've got a tree thingy-ma-jig here that I am struggling with... If you've got green thumbs, maybe you'd like it. The stupid thing is always dropping leaves, but still grows more. Don't know what's up with it! Looks pathetic. Got it for like £6 from B&Q *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Drug. :lol2:

That's an awesome word.

..Which I guess kind of makes me sound like an addict, lol.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh, I love freecycle!!! I've got a tree thingy-ma-jig here that I am struggling with... If you've got green thumbs, maybe you'd like it. The stupid thing is always dropping leaves, but still grows more. Don't know what's up with it! Looks pathetic. Got it for like £6 from B&Q *lol*


 
What kind of tree thingy is it :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Don't know  Will get a pic for ya....


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Drug. :lol2:
> 
> That's an awesome word.
> 
> ..Which I guess kind of makes me sound like an addict, lol.


A little bit :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Tree thingy...










Up close of the leaves










It gets watered and was away from the cats (was in the animal room), but I've taken it out, cuz I was gonna find a better home for it since it's obvious I can't care for the bloody thing!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> The pic could also be altered in post production, Eileen. Ann Summers is known for adding cleavage to the pictures after the photo is taken. :whip:!


It's the wide gap in the middle that really irritates me every time I look at false boobs :lol2:

That and the roundness at the top which just shouldn't be there in natural boobs!



Cillah said:


> Guys I am handing in a resume today to a job I did at home for three years.. I know it's just a resume but wish me luck .


Good luck Cilla - what job is it?



ditta said:


> just back from collecting that rabbit that had been locked in a hutch, he is here now and cat will be covering all his needs before deciding whether to rehome him or not.........he looks like a dwarf cross himmie, oh hang on he is sat on my knee and he has nipples......so she is female:lol2:
> 
> not in too bad condition considering but she will be better looked after now thats for sure:flrt:


Ditta, are you sure - I've always been under the impression that male rabbits have nipples like male cats and male dogs. Did you check the nether regions?? :lol:

Jen, you've done really good today, no wonder you're knackered.

Well the car boot sale wasn't very successful today, but we came home with a little bit of dosh each and it was a beautiful sunny day and we had lots of time to chatter, so that was good.

I think when it's such a good day, there are more people there! It was _heaving_ today, loadsa cars all selling loadsa stuff and I think there's more choice for the sellers.


----------



## Shell195

Not sure what plant that is maybe it would like to be sprayed with water, some do. I have no house plants as the cats either climb them,eat them or p1ss in them:bash:

Weve just had an awfl thing happen. Our bath plumbing is crap and over the years we have had a few drippy leaks. Weve had lots of plumbers out but it still dripped sometimes. Sophie just had a bath and it started to leak she finished and it stopped so I then started to run a bath and the next minute part of the ceiling in the living room came down :gasp: Some hit Pollly the lurcher and the rest landed on the floor:bash:
We are now trying to contact the house insurance people but they appear to be shut until the morning:bash:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Shell - sounds like the leak has rotted the ceiling from above. Shirley left a bath running a few years ago and their living room ceiling started to buckle so she had to ram a screwdriver through the drain the water out of the holes!

Hope you can sort it out with your insurance company.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, most of my house plants are in the critter room away from the cats *lol* If you know anybody that might be able to rescue the poor tree thingy, let me know.... Will try spraying it. *shrugs*

And, Eileen, that is the same bra that I was wearing in the pic that made my boobs look fake  I assure you, they're real. *lol*

I wouldn't expect much response from your house insurance provider until tomorrow..... Insurance places are useless!! That's terrible, though!! Hope Polly is ok!


----------



## feorag

To be honest Jen yours don't look fake at all, they look like good boobs! It's obviously a push-up bra and it has pushed your boobs up, but also together - that flat bit in between is a giveaway with artificial jobbies.


----------



## Cillah

I hope you can get that sorted Shell! :gasp:

Guys.. Am I missing the point? I wouldn't consider these 'rare'

Preloved | rare pet mice for sale for sale in Manchester, Lancashire, UK


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> To be honest Jen yours don't look fake at all, they look like good boobs! It's obviously a push-up bra and it has pushed your boobs up, but also together - that flat bit in between is a giveaway with artificial jobbies.


Very true! I don't "get" the obviously fake boob thing... If they are realistic, then fine, but sometimes they're just HORRIBLE!! 



Cillah said:


> I hope you can get that sorted Shell! :gasp:
> 
> Guys.. Am I missing the point? I wouldn't consider these 'rare'
> 
> Preloved | rare pet mice for sale for sale in Manchester, Lancashire, UK


 
Nah... Not rare at all. And I HATE when people charge more for different varieties of the same animal. They cost exactly the same to raise and care for, so why the increase? Greed. :bash:


----------



## Cillah

I know.. Dumbo and Top eared in rats.. That particularly gets me. I've seen Dumbos for like.. £4 more.. But why? There's no need! =/


----------



## Amalthea

Nope.... And some people/places still insist that dumbos are more placid and grow bigger. *cough* pets at home *cough*


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> It's the wide gap in the middle that really irritates me every time I look at false boobs :lol2:
> 
> That and the roundness at the top which just shouldn't be there in natural boobs!
> 
> Good luck Cilla - what job is it?
> 
> *Ditta, are you sure - I've always been under the impression that male rabbits have nipples like male cats and male dogs. Did you check the nether regions?? :lol:*
> 
> Jen, you've done really good today, no wonder you're knackered.
> 
> Well the car boot sale wasn't very successful today, but we came home with a little bit of dosh each and it was a beautiful sunny day and we had lots of time to chatter, so that was good.
> 
> I think when it's such a good day, there are more people there! It was _heaving_ today, loadsa cars all selling loadsa stuff and I think there's more choice for the sellers.


 
whoops i wil let her settle in first, i must have been thinking about sexing mice.....its my meds, thats my excuse:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Talking of [email protected], we went in there today and they had 2 syrian adult females in the same tank in the adoption bit that had different stories and came in at different times:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

*shakes head* They truly amaze me sometimes.


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Talking of [email protected], we went in there today and they had 2 syrian adult females in the same tank in the adoption bit that had different stories and came in at different times:bash:


No wonder so many people think it's fine to do that when the people who are meant to educate them don't even know what to do. :2wallbang:


----------



## selina20

Eileen did u get the money lol.


----------



## Amalthea

*gasp* Cat pictures in the CAT CHAT thread?!?

Louis sleeping *giggles*


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> *gasp* Cat pictures in the CAT CHAT thread?!?
> 
> Louis sleeping *giggles*
> 
> image
> 
> image


OMG he is gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I know huh!! :flrt: Not that I am biased or anything


----------



## ditta

he looks like a bag of black n white fluff <<giggles>>that someone has thrown on a chair


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* A little bit!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

I love Louis hes soooooooo cute:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

More cuteness coming in a minute:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

SHELL!!! Is there a costume bit to the fun dog show on Sunday?? I just had an idea :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

evening sexy ladies
































searching for bra pics :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

temerist said:


> evening sexy ladies
> 
> searching for bra pics :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> SHELL!!! Is there a costume bit to the fun dog show on Sunday?? I just had an idea :whistling2:


 
I dont actually know but Im at the sanctuary tomorrow so will find out for ya


----------



## Shell195

Hello Ian, how are you this chilly evening:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

*Duprasi babies*

4 babies not 3, blurry photos as they are at the jumping bean stage:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Cillah said:


> image


ermmm cillah ur looking good :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Hello Ian, how are you this chilly evening:whistling2:


 
chilly???? u talking about ur nipples?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> 4 babies not 3, blurry photos as they are at the jumping bean stage:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


OH GOSH. THEY ARE SO CUTE!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Cillah

temerist said:


> ermmm cillah ur looking good :whistling2:



Thanks. I made a special effort today. :blush:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ermmm cillah ur looking good :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilly???? u talking about ur nipples?


 
My nipples are covered by a sphynx cat so arent chilly at all:lol2:

Men’s bra a bestseller on Rakuten.co.jp | Japan Probe


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I dont actually know but Im at the sanctuary tomorrow so will find out for ya


 
Fanx  Adorable little dups, too!!! :flrt:

Hiya, Ian!!  Are you planning on going to the sanctuary open day on Sunday?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> OH GOSH. THEY ARE SO CUTE!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
The 5th photo down is Kissa the mum:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> My nipples are covered by a sphynx cat so arent chilly at all:lol2:
> 
> Men’s bra a bestseller on Rakuten.co.jp | Japan Probe


Male bras are common place in Japan. It isn't considered weird. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ian you must come, I insist:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> The 5th photo down is Kissa the mum:flrt:


She's very beautiful! They all are! Awwwh :flrt::flrt:

How long until they are old enough to leave? :gasp::blush:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Male bras are common place in Japan. It isn't considered weird. :lol2:


 
Do they all have moobs then:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> She's very beautiful! They all are! Awwwh :flrt::flrt:
> 
> How long until they are old enough to leave? :gasp::blush:


 
About 3 weeks I think


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Do they all have moobs then:gasp:


Nah. They are all skinny little things.

It's for posture, so you can't see nipples, so there is no movement when they go up and down stairs and yeah.. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> About 3 weeks I think



Exciting :flrt:.

By the way I can't come to the open day!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Nah. They are all skinny little things.
> 
> It's for posture, so you can't see nipples, so there is no movement when they go up and down stairs and yeah.. :lol2:


 

PMSL:roll2:


----------



## temerist

Cillah said:


> Thanks. I made a special effort today. :blush:


cant wait to see what effort you make for fridays day lol



Shell195 said:


> My nipples are covered by a sphynx cat so arent chilly at all:lol2:
> 
> Men’s bra a bestseller on Rakuten.co.jp | Japan Probe


i have that one in pink :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Cilla, did you and Martin want to go? I'm sure between us and Cat and Ditta, we could sort out transport for ya....


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Exciting :flrt:.
> 
> By the way I can't come to the open day!


 
How come


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> PMSL:roll2:


I know lots about Japan because I am lame. But anyway!

You have the book months in advance to get a man bra in Japan because they sell out so fast. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Cilla, did you and Martin want to go? I'm sure between us and Cat and Ditta, we could sort out transport for ya....


Well Martin works weekends so he won't be able to come and I always feel like the odd one out when it's just me. :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I know lots about Japan because I am lame. But anyway!
> 
> You have the book months in advance to get a man bra in Japan because they sell out so fast. :lol2:


 
You really do have to much time on your hands:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> You really do have to much time on your hands:lol2:


That's true.

But I love Japan and Japanese and the culture so I just know stuff. And I've been there. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Exciting :flrt:.
> 
> By the way I can't come to the open day!


 
We cross posted  How come??

ETA: And again! You should come.......


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> We cross posted  How come??
> 
> ETA: And again! You should come.......


Because I will feel like the odd one out without Martin and I feel horrible for needing lifts anywhere.

I wonder if he can call into work sick and come.. Because I do want to go!


----------



## Amalthea

Don't be silly!! You'd need a lift even if he was coming.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Because I will feel like the odd one out without Martin and I feel horrible for needing lifts anywhere.
> 
> I wonder if he can call into work sick and come.. Because I do want to go!


 
There will be to much going on to feel like the odd one out, please try and come


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Don't be silly!! You'd need a lift even if he was coming.


I know I would. I'll ask him tonight anyway.. Because I really want him to come too!

I will sleep on it


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> There will be to much going on to feel like the odd one out, please try and come


I will try. See if Martin can get it off and if not I guess I will just come on my own.. As long as no one minds taking me there and home.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I will try. See if Martin can get it off and if not I guess I will just come on my own.. As long as no one minds taking me there and home.


 
If they didnt want to transport you they wouldnt have offered:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, you know the drill... If you come with us, you've got a puppy sitting on ya


----------



## temerist

what is the topic of discussion for this evening then seeing as everyone seems to have "accidentally" forgotten what day it is lol


----------



## Amalthea

The sanctuary open day... And if you are gonna grace us with your presence


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> whoops i wil let her settle in first, i must have been thinking about sexing mice.....its my meds, thats my excuse:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!! 



Amalthea said:


> *gasp* Cat pictures in the CAT CHAT thread?!?
> 
> Louis sleeping *giggles*


What lovely photos of Louis - I love seeing a sleeping cat in any position, but in that one, with a paw over their face I think it just makes them edible!



selina20 said:


> Eileen did u get the money lol.


I did thanks and you have a pm.

Shell I showed Barry the photographs of the dup babies and said "can I have one of those" and he said "not as long as you've got that f*ckin idiot, no". The f*ckin idiot is of course the dog! :roll:

I had a good laugh tonight. Many years ago Leyla lost one of her big canine teeth and we put in on the fireplace, where it remains to this day. Anyway, when I got up this morning I saw the tooth on Barry's bedside table and thought "ah bless him, he's taking Leyla's tooth to bed with him!" :roll2: PMSL!!!

So tonight he came home from work and said that Cadders had lost a claw! I asked him if he meant the tooth cos I thought it was Leyla's and he insisted it was a claw (it's really nowt like a claw!), cos he'd checked Cadder's foot and a claw was missing - apparently he'd stood on it when he got up this morning. So I went to the fireplace and there was Leyla's tooth and I showed it to him and said it was a tooth, a round enamel tooth and it was the same as the one he'd stood on this morning.

So about 5 minutes ago Cadders wandered in the room and jumped on his knee and he gets hold of his foot and says to me "There, you see! He's missing a claw off his hind foot, so I walks over and shows him all his claws, then I open his mouth and there's a gigantic hole in his bottom jaw where the canine tooth has come out! :roll:
What a dipstick! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Bless him! Poor Barry. Men never win, do they?


----------



## temerist

i havent got a car at the moment


----------



## Amalthea

That bites


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> What lovely photos of Louis - I love seeing a sleeping cat in any position, but in that one, with a paw over their face I think it just makes them edible!
> 
> I did thanks and you have a pm.
> 
> Shell I showed Barry the photographs of the dup babies and said "can I have one of those" and he said "not as long as you've got that f*ckin idiot, no". The f*ckin idiot is of course the dog! :roll:
> 
> I had a good laugh tonight. Many years ago Leyla lost one of her big canine teeth and we put in on the fireplace, where it remains to this day. Anyway, when I got up this morning I saw the tooth on Barry's bedside table and thought "ah bless him, he's taking Leyla's tooth to bed with him!" :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> So tonight he came home from work and said that Cadders had lost a claw! I asked him if he meant the tooth cos I thought it was Leyla's and he insisted it was a claw (it's really nowt like a claw!), cos he'd checked Cadder's foot and a claw was missing - apparently he'd stood on it when he got up this morning. So I went to the fireplace and there was Leyla's tooth and I showed it to him and said it was a tooth, a round enamel tooth and it was the same as the one he'd stood on this morning.
> 
> So about 5 minutes ago Cadders wandered in the room and jumped on his knee and he gets hold of his foot and says to me "There, you see! He's missing a claw off his hind foot, so I walks over and shows him all his claws, then I open his mouth and there's a gigantic hole in his bottom jaw where the canine tooth has come out! :roll:
> What a dipstick! :lol2:


 
:lol2:Life would be so dull without men:whistling2:


Poor Skye


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Well, you know the drill... If you come with us, you've got a puppy sitting on ya


I don't mind. It's cute when he tries to be as close as possible. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i havent got a car at the moment


Maybe I will let you off this time then


----------



## selina20

Hiya u lot. Not been in here for a while before today. Whats been going on??? Iv been busy with the foal arriving and then Ewan being taken into hospital lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I don't mind. It's cute when he tries to be as close as possible. :flrt:


He does that a LOT in the morning when he's still sleepy :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Hiya u lot. Not been in here for a while before today. Whats been going on??? Iv been busy with the foal arriving and then Ewan being taken into hospital lol.


 
How is Ewan? and Im still waiting to see foal photos:whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> How is Ewan? and Im still waiting to see foal photos:whistling2:


Ewans fine now driving me nuts lmao.

Trying to get my mum to send me some if that fails then i shall take my camera up there when i go up in a few weeks. Hes confusing us atm as we dont know what colour he is going to be. We thought palomino but now it looks more likely to be perlino lmao. Hes just got his teeth through so is learning he can no longer gum someone because it hurts lmao.


----------



## Cillah

Martin might be able to swap his Sunday so he can come


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Bless him! Poor Barry. Men never win, do they?


They certainly don't!


Shell195 said:


> :lol2:Life would be so dull without men:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Poor Skye


So it would!

And poor Skye's right, but you see he is a f*ckin idiot, so Barry's right - sadly!!

Selina I'm dying to see a piccie of the foal too!

Glad Ewan's OK now - what happened about what the health people were telling you about his head not growing properly??


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Martin might be able to swap his Sunday so he can come


:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> :2thumb:


He's calling his friend now. Hope he doesn't mind switching! Apparently Martin took the wrong Sunday off! Silly boy! But in his defence he just got home from being out and he bought me my own Ben and Jerrys for being out. Yum :flrt:



Eileen.. I forgot to answer your question.. I used to work at a video game store.


----------



## Cillah

We can come =3

But Martin wants to know when we have to be ready for =3


----------



## feorag

Ah yes - I remember you saying that previously! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Well Martin needs to check with work but they work the same shift =3.


----------



## Amalthea

Need to be ready relatively early..... Will figger it out closer to the time


----------



## Cillah

Jen this is what the 'rare' mice are.


They carry 2 mutations which aren't that common. One is similar to albinism when the mouse has 2 copies, and causes a great reduction in the amount of eumelanin (the chemical found in black hairs), giving them a silver-grey colour. The second mutation gives them a yellow underside.each mutations is rare enough in pet shops, so I was rather lucky to obtain a mouse that carried both (although i wasnt aware he carried the first mutation until the first litter was born!). I've been selectively breeding since then, in an attempt to ensure all of my future mice have 2 copies of both mutations


----------



## Amalthea

Tan is NOT rare and is in pet shops all the time. And dove (which is the lighter color they've got, I'm sure) is just the pink eyed black. Idiot.


----------



## Shell195

What some people will put in adverts just to make money:lol2: Its a bit like that girl with the miniature kittens:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I know so many people who try to get tan OUT of their lines... That's how NOT rare it is.


----------



## Amalthea

Another pud pic.... Same scratchy post, different cat. Must be comfy! *lol* Kallie's peaking just a bit...


----------



## Amalthea

Bracken:



















Mogwai:


----------



## Zoo-Man

You not thought of any African tortoise names for me today Jaime? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You not thought of any African tortoise names for me today Jaime? :lol2:


im sticking with simba, its ironic and funny :lol2:
any positive advances in lolly and chips love?:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im sticking with simba, its ironic and funny :lol2:
> any positive advances in lolly and chips love?:lol2:


Bah, your no good! :devil:

Well Lolly is still up for it, but now Daisy the Boston Terrier has become receptive (her & Lolly synchronise, like ladies in an office :lol2 so Chip has been after her instead of Lolly today. I have been rotating between the 2 Chihuahuas, & Joe the JRT & Daisy being in the garden & in the house alternating. Tiring stuff this dog breeding lark! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Bah, your no good! :devil:
> 
> Well Lolly is still up for it, but now Daisy the Boston Terrier has become receptive (her & Lolly synchronise, like ladies in an office :lol2 so Chip has been after her instead of Lolly today. I have been rotating between the 2 Chihuahuas, & Joe the JRT & Daisy being in the garden & in the house alternating. Tiring stuff this dog breeding lark! :lol2:


oh dear lol dont want him nailing the wrong one 

bah yourself lol simba and savannah sounds awesome and its ironic cos hes a LEOPARD tort named after a lion :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh dear lol dont want him nailing the wrong one
> 
> bah yourself lol simba and savannah sounds awesome and its ironic cos hes a LEOPARD tort named after a lion :lol2:


He wont be nailing the wrong dog, thats for sure! Bless him!

Mmm, I wonder what the Africaan word for Leopard is?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> He wont be nailing the wrong dog, thats for sure! Bless him!
> 
> Mmm, I wonder what the Africaan word for Leopard is?


luiperd acording to google translate...which is pretty pants at the side of simba


----------



## Zoo-Man

Its Chui (pronounced chewy). Not a good name for a tortoise eh!

ETA, we cross-posted! hehe


----------



## ami_j

senwe- dry as a grain stalk 
effiom- crocodile :lol2:
gogo- like a grandfather (LOL)


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> senwe- dry as a grain stalk
> effiom- crocodile :lol2:
> gogo- like a grandfather (LOL)


 
:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

im still loving simba 
right i need some sleep :C this time again lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im still loving simba
> right i need some sleep :C this time again lol


Im ready for my bed too hun. Sleep well x


----------



## Alex

Morning guys 

11 new babies here


----------



## Amalthea

Morning Alex  What kind of babies?


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> Morning Alex  What kind of babies?


Morning Jen  
They are hamsters :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> Awww


 Will be my first litter of longhaireds


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh exciting!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Off to work... "See" ya later


----------



## Cillah

Alex said:


> Will be my first litter of longhaireds


How cute. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

morning thanks for the comments about the hamsters guys, i was and still am upset about it even though they where only little guys, moving the rest of the hamsters off to the new house today. will also post up pictures from the zoo if i get a chance


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> morning thanks for the comments about the hamsters guys, i was and still am upset about it even though they where only little guys, moving the rest of the hamsters off to the new house today. will also post up pictures from the zoo if i get a chance


What did I miss? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

tomwilson said:


> well sadly the trip is tarnish now due to a very bitter discovery, however we will still be going as i did promise our 5 year old nephew,
> 
> i've been cleaning out the critters tonight ready to move into the new house on thursday and discovered that my ww tonks, and chinese dwraf mac have passed away, they where both ok yesterday when i fed and watered them both, the only thing i can think of is the heat today as they are both in identicle housing but i will be keeping a close eye on the others incase it was something contagious, but i am very upset right now.
> 
> 
> 
> hi ian btw sorry i'm not in higher spirits, we have missed you alot around here





Cillah said:


> What did I miss? :gasp:


 here ya go cilla i lost two of my hamsters the night before last


----------



## Spider Call

Have just been to the vets with little man <333
he has been done for worms, ticks, fleas and mites <33 And needs to go back in two weeks for his first jabs. 
Vet thinks I should keep him as his other mummy has no claim to him with him being a stray and all. -stares at him longingly- wish I could :c


----------



## tomwilson

Spider Call said:


> Have just been to the vets with little man <333
> he has been done for worms, ticks, fleas and mites <33 And needs to go back in two weeks for his first jabs.
> Vet thinks I should keep him as his other mummy has no claim to him with him being a stray and all. -stares at him longingly- wish I could :c


 just say my cat, i did all the hard work so he's mine


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

What is the story about the kitten then? Did your friend find it as a stray and then give it to you to look after?


----------



## ditta

afternoon chatters.......i know its thursday but im off to my sisters in a mo, she is busy tomoz so going today:2thumb:
we going to toys r us and then for a picnic and feed the ducks:2thumb:


our bed feels so empty


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Morning guys
> 
> 11 new babies here


WOOOO about time lol she kept us waiting long enough :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> What is the story about the kitten then? Did your friend find it as a stray and then give it to you to look after?


 eileen it's the 3 week/ 4 week old abandond kitten


----------



## ashley

Hi everyone!

It's been so long since I posted here! Been so busy, I've just about had time to catch up with threads but I take so long to type out posts, my lunch is over before I start!


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> afternoon chatters.......i know its thursday but im off to my sisters in a mo, she is busy tomoz so going today:2thumb:
> we going to toys r us and then for a picnic and feed the ducks:2thumb:
> 
> 
> our bed feels so empty


I know what you mean Ditta - it doesn't matter that there are other animals there, there's still a 'hole' isn't there? :sad:



tomwilson said:


> eileen it's the 3 week/ 4 week old abandond kitten


I know Tom, but I'm sure it was found as a stray and I'm just trying to work out why she was given it in the first place. Whether she was asked to look after it for a couple of days by her friend or given to her by her friend to rear, before I say what I think he should do.



ashley said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been so long since I posted here! Been so busy, I've just about had time to catch up with threads but I take so long to type out posts, my lunch is over before I start!


Hi Ashley - catching up on here after a few days MIA is hard enough without missing a week or more! :lol2:

How long until the wedding???


----------



## selina20

Hey all hope everyone is ok


----------



## Spider Call

Well he was found and she asked me if I'd baby sit cause she was going on holiday. 
She has actually said I can have him now, but no matter how much I may lobe him I don't think I can do it :c She cares about him too, and I know she only offered cause she knows I love him. 
Vet says he is 4 weeks at the most but that he is a strong healthy boy which is nice. 

What age should he be reacting to sound at? :/ thought he should be by now but nope. Mum dropped a pan and we got no reaction.


----------



## Cillah

As a friend of mine got some guinea pigs back in Australia recently and Jen has some cute piggies. I've really had the guinea pig bug lately and missed my old ones. So I've been wanting some.

I was looking at the different types yesterday and Martin asked me if I want some pigs. I said yes and he was like "Can you wait a few weeks?" I was like.. "I can wait until next year" Hahaha. Gee. I thought I was the one who wanted them asap =3


----------



## selina20

Spider Call said:


> Well he was found and she asked me if I'd baby sit cause she was going on holiday.
> She has actually said I can have him now, but no matter how much I may lobe him I don't think I can do it :c She cares about him too, and I know she only offered cause she knows I love him.
> Vet says he is 4 weeks at the most but that he is a strong healthy boy which is nice.
> 
> What age should he be reacting to sound at? :/ thought he should be by now but nope. Mum dropped a pan and we got no reaction.


What about Nick tho??????? He was a right muppet in regards to Ebony and Jason


----------



## Shell195

Spider Call said:


> Have just been to the vets with little man <333
> he has been done for worms, ticks, fleas and mites <33 And needs to go back in two weeks for his first jabs.
> Vet thinks I should keep him as his other mummy has no claim to him with him being a stray and all. -stares at him longingly- wish I could :c


 

Hmmm if the vet thinks he is only 4 weeks old he wont be due his first vaccination for another 5 weeks as it is given at 9 weeks


----------



## Spider Call

selina20 said:


> What about Nick tho??????? He was a right muppet in regards to Ebony and Jason




C: my mummy is back to the angry lady we all know and love <33


----------



## feorag

Hiya - your forum jackas here! :roll2: PMSL!!! :roll:

I seem to think that kittens start hearing at about 2 weeks old, so a 4 weeks should be hearing things by now - unless he's just a kitten who's been through so much that he's bomb proof. Maybe he is deaf and that's how he got lost??? Not that I think a 4 week old kitten would wander that far away from his mother!

I took the children to a local farm tearoom this afternoon which has an excellent playpark. They played for nearly 2 hours, while I took Skye for a run on the adjoining field and then got a cup of coffee and watched them play. After they'd played I got us all an ice cream and the 3 of us walked back onto the field with Skye while we ate our ice creams. Then one of the staff came out and asked me to put Skye on his leader. I must have looked slightly shocked at that request as there was no-one on the field at all or even in the car park that adjoins the field at the time and she told me that last week a dog had bitten a child, so now they were having to ask everyone to keep their dogs on leads! :bash: 

Once again the irresponsible minority spoil it for the responsible majority! :bash:


----------



## Spider Call

Yeah I was thinking he may be deaf >_< have been watching him all afternoon. Would explain why he doesn't even twitch his ears when people talk, or when there are loud noises. Did a clap earlier, nothing. Not even an ear twitch. Bless him. On top of everything he may not be able to hear. 
Lovely personality. 
He has grown since we have had him and is getting stronger c:


----------



## _jake_

Tramps are smelly! hehehe


----------



## Amalthea

*waves*

We're having a mini BBQ. Gotta take advantage of this weather!!! And all the frozen BBQ stuff at asda is on offer for 50p!!  And we got a pack of two instant light bags of coal for £1.50. Bargain!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *waves*
> 
> We're having a mini BBQ. Gotta take advantage of this weather!!! And all the frozen BBQ stuff at asda is on offer for 50p!!  And we got a pack of two instant light bags of coal for £1.50. Bargain!!


The last two days have been amazing!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Been perfect! Keeping everything crossed it stays this way for the open day on Sunday


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> here ya go cilla i lost two of my hamsters the night before last


 Never saw that mate. Unlucky to hear


----------



## selina20

Spider Call said:


> C: my mummy is back to the angry lady we all know and love <33


Yay


----------



## Spider Call

selina20 said:


> Yay


She loves Biscuit to bits xD
And even though Nick made a massive fuss over a tiny accident he even plays with him!


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Never saw that mate. Unlucky to hear


 thanks dude, we buried them yesterday morning. i also moved all the syrian's into dianas parents today, i bought a shelving unit that would fit all the cages and it was very sad to see one shelf empty where they where suposed to go


----------



## selina20

Spider Call said:


> She loves Biscuit to bits xD
> And even though Nick made a massive fuss over a tiny accident he even plays with him!


Pfft i dont like that man. I miss u hun


----------



## Amalthea

Just got my second place voucher for the POTM *grins* May get a mantid.... *ponders*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im still sad, it hasnt sunk in hes gone


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> Just got my second place voucher for the POTM *grins* May get a mantid.... *ponders*


Im sure my OH said he had sent u some mantids at some point lol. We shall have loads later in the year.


----------



## Amalthea

{{{hugs Cat}}}

He very well may have, Selina! *lol* I love my mantids!! I've had a few  Just had a quick browse and I'm not seeing any on their site..... They do, however, have dups for £30  And they are in Beeston, where a friend of mine lives....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> {{{hugs Cat}}}
> 
> He very well may have, Selina! *lol* I love my mantids!! I've had a few  Just had a quick browse and I'm not seeing any on their site..... They do, however, have dups for £30  And they are in Beeston, where a friend of mine lives....


Congratulations Jen & Diesel:no1:
Dups are much cuter than mantids, I bet Mojo would love a girlfriend:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im still sad, it hasnt sunk in hes gone


 i'm sorry cat, i still expect our tom to come round the corner some times even now we've moved


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Congratulations Jen & Diesel:no1:
> Dups are much cuter than mantids, I bet Mojo would love a girlfriend:lol2:


Think Gary'd kill me!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im still sad, it hasnt sunk in hes gone


 

Its this time that I find the hardest *Hugs


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Its this time that I find the hardest *Hugs


 
thanks shell, iv not slept properly for the past 2 nights since he was put to sleep, and thats not like me not to sleep, and when i wake up without him there at the end of the bed i get a horrible gut wrenchin feelin in my stomach


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks shell, iv not slept properly for the past 2 nights since he was put to sleep, and thats not like me not to sleep, and when i wake up without him there at the end of the bed i get a horrible gut wrenchin feelin in my stomach


 
He will always be on the end of the bed in spirit....


----------



## Spider Call

selina20 said:


> Pfft i dont like that man. I miss u hun



I don't like him either >_< And I miss you too :c


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> He will always be on the end of the bed in spirit....


that he may be but its not the same


----------



## tomwilson

best picture from yesterday


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm if the vet thinks he is only 4 weeks old he wont be due his first vaccination for another 5 weeks as it is given at 9 weeks


We cross posted (very unusual that! :lol2 and I've just seen this now - good point Shell.

Spider Call you can't vaccinate him in 2 weeks time, he'll still be too young. 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks shell, iv not slept properly for the past 2 nights since he was put to sleep, and thats not like me not to sleep, and when i wake up without him there at the end of the bed i get a horrible gut wrenchin feelin in my stomach


I know just how you feel. When I lost Luna last August, she was the last cat who needed to sleep with her head on my pillow, her face next to mine, her neck over my arm and my other arm around her, before her there was Sorcha, before Sorcha there was Pasht. As I lost each cat in turn, the other took their place, but sadly neither Cadders nor Purrdy like to sleep under the covers.

For weeks after Luna died I couldn't sleep because there'd been a cat in that position for over 15 years. It was incredibly hard.

I have a little bit of good news for you though, won't make up for Spaggy of course, but might cheer you a little. The metal skunk charms have finally arrived, so Cat you want 2 made into a pair of earrings and Ditta you want 2 of them with jump rings on so you can attach them to a necklace - is that right? Cat do you want the charms just on a pair of wires or do you want a few beads threaded on them - along the lines of these?










Jen your clear crystal heart finally arrived today also, so I've now got your lion and heart and of course loadsa wolves, so do you wanna decide how you want the bracelet made? do you want them on a plain chain, or do you want them on beads? If so what sort of beads.


----------



## tomwilson

posibly the cutest pic from yesterday


----------



## Shell195

Tom thats a great photo:2thumb: I love Pennywens:flrt:


----------



## Spider Call

Hmm. Didn't think about that. Well :/ he said he wanted him back in two weeks for an injection....


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, feel free to let loose your creative self and do what you'd like with my bracelet 

Great pics, Tom!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, feel free to let loose your creative self and do what you'd like with my bracelet
> 
> Great pics, Tom!!


:gasp: I have a vision of a bracelet full of all kinds:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## Shell195

Tom, otters are very cute:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*


Ali is bringing her baby **** to the open day:flrt: Steve was muttering he could have **** sat while they went:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I bet he was!!! There's gonna be all sorts of critters there!! Didja find out if there was a costume bit to the dog show?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> best picture from yesterday
> image


Chester has a fab penguin pool hasn't it? :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I bet he was!!! There's gonna be all sorts of critters there!! Didja find out if there was a costume bit to the dog show?


 
There isnt:whip I could only ask my friend as Vic wasnt about and shes arranging it)

Maybe we should change the name to Woodlands animal sanctuary zoo day lol


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> There isnt:whip I could only ask my friend as Vic wasnt about and shes arranging it)


Well, poo!! :lol2: I was gonna put Diesel in a baseball tee with a ball of some sort and I was gonna wear the referee girl that I love so much! Oh well. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, poo!! :lol2: I was gonna put Diesel in a baseball tee with a ball of some sort and I was gonna wear the referee girl that I love so much! Oh well. :whistling2:


 

Haha the vet whos judging eyes would have popped out of his head:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Chester has a fab penguin pool hasn't it? :notworthy:


 they do sadly we never saw the viewing window, for some reason i can't remember


Shell195 said:


> Tom, otters are very cute:flrt:


they are i love mustelids, i realy want ferrets, the gaint otters where not as active as the asian short-clawed otters though they where just sleeping near the back, i got your PM btw is it, i am feeling a bit better i just feel very responsible though, is it ok if i get back to you though shell


oh and me and diana where looking at becoming members at chester zoo and they have a members day where you can invite up to 12 people for half price could make a great cat chat meet up next year maybe what does everyone think, will let you all know if it goes ahead where think of getting the membership for eachother as an annerversary pressent so will know more in november


----------



## feorag

Sorry Tom, we cross posted - I love your first photograph - excellent action shot!


Amalthea said:


> Eileen, feel free to let loose your creative self and do what you'd like with my bracelet !


:gasp: scared!!! :gasp:

Need at least a clue - beads/colour or chain



Shell195 said:


> Haha the vet whos judging eyes would have popped out of his head:no1:


But she'd have won the class, wouldn't she!!! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I am so excited about Sunday now. So many animals I've never seen and in general. It will be good to get out =3.

Martin has that important job interview tomorrow. I hope he gets it =3.

Sounds like a good idea Tom!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sorry Tom, we cross posted - I love your first photograph - excellent action shot!


thank you, they did it a couple of mins before and i missed it, so i waited to see if they did it again, think it was well worth it


----------



## Amalthea

Well, Eileen, I like beads, but tend to go for natural-y materials (if that makes sense... stone, wood, glass, etc). Prolly with dark colors, going by the theme of the bracelet. How's that? 

Yeah!! I'd have won. BAH! *lol*

Did you know I got to feed the penguins at Chester a few years ago, Tom?  My friend's OH is a penguin keeper (he's a primate keeper), so he pulled some strings and got Gary and I in the feed 'em  Didn't cost a penny, either  Bargain!!

Your idea for a get together is great!


----------



## tomwilson

heres the albums on face book, some good ones in there if you can be Rsed fishing through the bad ones
Log in | Facebook

Log in | Facebook

Log in | Facebook


----------



## Amalthea

Heading off to bed. Nighty night everybody!! *waves*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Well, Eileen, I like beads, but tend to go for natural-y materials (if that makes sense... stone, wood, glass, etc). Prolly with dark colors, going by the theme of the bracelet. How's that?
> 
> Yeah!! I'd have won. BAH! *lol*
> 
> Did you know I got to feed the penguins at Chester a few years ago, Tom?  My friend's OH is a penguin keeper (he's a primate keeper), so he pulled some strings and got Gary and I in the feed 'em  Didn't cost a penny, either  Bargain!!
> 
> Your idea for a get together is great!


 that would be soo much fun, we where looking at all the packages they have one was be a gardener for a day costs £150 pound to cut some plants, zoo keeper for a day costs £250 to shuvel sh*t, great deal on some slave labour for the zoo :lol2:


----------



## feorag

G'night Jen.

Me off too now!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> heres the albums on face book, some good ones in there if you can be Rsed fishing through the bad ones
> Log in | Facebook
> 
> Log in | Facebook
> 
> Log in | Facebook


Some great photos there Tom! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> they do sadly we never saw the viewing window, for some reason i can't remember
> 
> they are i love mustelids, i realy want ferrets, the gaint otters where not as active as the asian short-clawed otters though they where just sleeping near the back, i got your PM btw is it, i am feeling a bit better i just feel very responsible though, is it ok if i get back to you though shell
> 
> 
> oh and me and diana where looking at becoming members at chester zoo and they have a members day where you can invite up to 12 people for half price could make a great cat chat meet up next year maybe what does everyone think, will let you all know if it goes ahead where think of getting the membership for eachother as an annerversary pressent so will know more in november


 

Not a problem Tom: victory:

Chester zoo next year :no1:sounds great


----------



## Cillah

Shelllll.. Do you have squirrels at the sanctuary??? =o


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Shelllll.. Do you have squirrels at the sanctuary??? =o


 
No squirrels sorry, cats,rabbits,guinea pigs,aviary birds,chickens,geese,ducks,peacocks,sheep,goats and 2 horses plus displays of other animals and other peoples funky pets

Forgot to say we also have wild hedgehogs


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> No squirrels sorry, cats,rabbits,guinea pigs,aviary birds,chickens,geese,ducks,peacocks,sheep,goats and 2 horses plus displays of other animals and other peoples funky pets
> 
> Forgot to say we also have wild hedgehogs


Well I've never seen a wild hedgehog. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Well I've never seen a wild hedgehog. :flrt:


They arent on public display but I will show them to you


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me now, night x


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> They arent on public display but I will show them to you


Oh gosh! I don't want to disrupt them or anything! But thank you 

Goodnight!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me now, night x


night shell



Zoo-Man said:


> Some great photos there Tom! :2thumb:


 cheers coll theres a few good photos of feathery creatures i thought you'd like


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night shell
> 
> 
> cheers coll theres a few good photos of feathery creatures i thought you'd like


Yes, some very good snaps of the many bird species at Chester. They also have Servals again. They used to have Servals where the Cassowary now live many years ago. Now the new Serval enclosure is where they used to house Cheetahs many years ago too. :lol2: I love Servals, just a bit less than I love Cheetahs! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, some very good snaps of the many bird species at Chester. They also have Servals again. They used to have Servals where the Cassowary now live many years ago. Now the new Serval enclosure is where they used to house Cheetahs many years ago too. :lol2: I love Servals, just a bit less than I love Cheetahs! :flrt:


 ooo i didn't see them, the giant otters are where the sealions used to be, i like the turn around they are making on space though


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ooo i didn't see them, the giant otters are where the sealions used to be, i like the turn around they are making on space though


Yes, me too. And they are constantly changing & improving exhibits. In a few years, they are going to build a huge African themed exhibit, a bit Eden Project-esque, housing Gorillas, Chimpanzees & Bonobos! Sounds great! 

Did you see the new Giant Anteaters? And any sign of the African Painted Dogs arriving yet?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, me too. And they are constantly changing & improving exhibits. In a few years, they are going to build a huge African themed exhibit, a bit Eden Project-esque, housing Gorillas, Chimpanzees & Bonobos! Sounds great!
> 
> Did you see the new Giant Anteaters? And any sign of the African Painted Dogs arriving yet?


 no sadly i didn't i might have seen the ant eaters last year i'll go look through the memory card


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> no sadly i didn't i might have seen the ant eaters last year i'll go look through the memory card


You wont have seen the Giant Anteaters last year cos they only got them a couple of months ago :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> You wont have seen the Giant Anteaters last year cos they only got them a couple of months ago :lol2:


 lol, that explains the lack of pictures then, still haven't seen the greater one horned rino yet


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol, that explains the lack of pictures then, still haven't seen the greater one horned rino yet


Yep, this year the new additions to the zoo were the Giant Otters, Giant Anteaters, & coming very soon, African Painted Dogs.

I have seen the Greater One-Horned Rhino very briefly from a distance once! :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Evening Lads: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Evening Lads: victory:


Hiya Alex. You alright?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Evening Lads: victory:


 hey alex, how you getting on with the new arrivals


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Alex. You alright?


I'm fine thanks Colin. How are you?


tomwilson said:


> hey alex, how you getting on with the new arrivals


Hey Tom. They are doing well thanks. I forget just how tiny they are!


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> I'm fine thanks Colin. How are you?
> 
> 
> Hey Tom. They are doing well thanks. I forget just how tiny they are!


 little jelly beans


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> little jelly beans


 haha yep :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

got a bit of a viv project coming up soon, planning on making a 4 foot living viv for my tiger salamander


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> got a bit of a viv project coming up soon, planning on making a 4 foot living viv for my tiger salamander


 Sounds awesome :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Sounds awesome :2thumb:


 planing on puting a small tank in there as a water area but not sure on how to fitrate it, its a wooden viv though so not sure how i'm gonna water proof every think, been considering lino and also been considering concreate but the latter may be a bit heavy when finnished


----------



## ami_j

COLLLLLLL
how are savannah and simba *bats eyelids*


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> COLLLLLLL
> how are savannah and simba *bats eyelids*


:lol2: The 2 Leopard Tortoises are doing great & have settled in very well now. I still do not know which to call Savannah & what to call the other one :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: The 2 Leopard Tortoises are doing great & have settled in very well now. I still do not know which to call Savannah & what to call the other one :lol2:


you know what to call the other one :whistling2::flrt:

lol are they a m/f pair ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you know what to call the other one :whistling2::flrt:
> 
> lol are they a m/f pair ?


Not sure on sezes as they are still too small to tell


----------



## Spider Call

Well. Little boy is going back tonight, so this will be my last post. 
Thank you for the help with him.


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> that would be soo much fun, we where looking at all the packages they have one was be a gardener for a day costs £150 pound to cut some plants, zoo keeper for a day costs £250 to shuvel sh*t, great deal on some slave labour for the zoo :lol2:


I did zookeeper for a day a couple years ago and it was honestly one of the best days of my life!! I was absolutely KNACKERED by the end of it and had calcified rhino piss in my hair (was a sexy look), but totally worth it. I may have gotten to do more than most cuz I am friends with Mark, but it was brilliant. Gary bought it for my Christmas pressy that year  He didn't pay the £250, though.... Mates rates and all that :whistling2: There's an album on FB with all the pictures (and a thread on here somewhere with some of them).



Spider Call said:


> Well. Little boy is going back tonight, so this will be my last post.
> Thank you for the help with him.


If you've not noticed, it's not all cat chat (most of it isn't actually) and not everybody has cats  You're welcome to stay : victory:


----------



## feorag

Spider Call said:


> Well. Little boy is going back tonight, so this will be my last post.
> Thank you for the help with him.


You're welcome! But you'll still see him won't you, if the girl who has him is a friend? So you'll still be able to update us with his progress?

What's everyone up to today? I've got no plans - a day of rest cos my throat is still sore and my nose is still running like a tap every time I bend forward :lol2: I had to stick a tissue up my nose last night when bending over the rats, otherwise I would have dripped snot all over them! :lol2:

Might start your bracelet Jen, although I haven't a clue what I'm gonna do with it! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Spider Call said:


> Well. Little boy is going back tonight, so this will be my last post.
> Thank you for the help with him.


 why you should just stick about and have a natter with us, we don't all have cats, cilla can't have them in her flat, and i technically just live around cats as i don't really own them, my boy ran away


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I did zookeeper for a day a couple years ago and it was honestly one of the best days of my life!! I was absolutely KNACKERED by the end of it and had calcified rhino piss in my hair (was a sexy look), but totally worth it. I may have gotten to do more than most cuz I am friends with Mark, but it was brilliant. Gary bought it for my Christmas pressy that year  He didn't pay the £250, though.... Mates rates and all that :whistling2: There's an album on FB with all the pictures (and a thread on here somewhere with some of them).
> 
> 
> 
> If you've not noticed, it's not all cat chat (most of it isn't actually) and not everybody has cats  You're welcome to stay : victory:


 don't get me wrong i would love to do it but i'm not paying the price they want when its less than half that to become a member for a year and visit as much as you want


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...y-zookeeper-very-pic.html?highlight=zookeeper

It truly is worth the price, Tom. I promise you. I'm going to do it again. Next time, I want to do the carnivore section 

Today, I am canvassing in Bolton, but I might go in early, cuz I found out that the Bolton library is also a museum and aquarium. I wanna have a nosey


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> What's everyone up to today?



Martin has that important interview for the good job and I am helping prepare him and snazz him up so.. That's it for me. He's a bit nervous and so am I though.. Because we are relying on him getting this. :blush:


I hope you get better soon too!


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> my boy ran away


Poor Tom :sad:

I think someone must have enticed him away - I'm sure he didn't run away from you! : victory:

Wish Martin good luck from me - I'm sure he'll crack it! :2thumb:

Jen it was lovely to look back through that old thread and I'm intensely jealous. My nearest zoo is Edinburgh, so it would be an even longer day if I decided to do something like that! Probably too old now anyway - no stamina! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

There was people of all ages doing it, as well  And you can do as much or as little as you like. There was an older lady doing the giraffes the day I was doing the rhinos


----------



## Shell195

Tom, your living viv sounds good, could you not line the bottom and a few inches up the sides with perspex then seal with aquariam sealant?

Spider call I hope the kitten grows well for your friend and you can still update us


Steve went out to drop Chris at the bus stop and came back with 3 male Jirds:lol2I knew he would as he felt so sorry for them) I think the petshop is closing as they have reduced the prices of all the small furries and now only have rabbits left to sell off. Ive now got to take them out of their own small tank and put them in the big one I am setting up for them. Glad to say they are 3 males:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I bet they'll be fun to watch, too, Shell!! Do some deep substrate with hay and bit to line tunnels  Giant gerbils!!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Not sure on sezes as they are still too small to tell


 
Colin have a look on here

Thousands of AFRICAN NAMES for your dog, horse, cat, pet or child from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...y-zookeeper-very-pic.html?highlight=zookeeper
> 
> It truly is worth the price, Tom. I promise you. I'm going to do it again. Next time, I want to do the carnivore section


ooooo missed this i'll go take a nosey 


feorag said:


> Poor Tom :sad:
> 
> I think someone must have enticed him away - I'm sure he didn't run away from you! : victory:
> 
> Wish Martin good luck from me - I'm sure he'll crack it! :2thumb:


it was almost a year ago now we where living in a first floor flat, and we left the kitchen window out and he must have jumped out in the night, i spent over two weeks sitting down stairs and outside with food out for him, called all the sheltters in the area, put up posters, we found one very close lookalike stray (who i was very tempted to take and say was mine but i didn't) but never found him in the end, his name was tom too, we got him already named and i could think of a new name for him so it stuck



good luck martin



Shell195 said:


> Tom, your living viv sounds good, could you not line the bottom and a few inches up the sides with perspex then seal with aquariam sealant?
> 
> Spider call I hope the kitten grows well for your friend and you can still update us
> 
> 
> Steve went out to drop Chris at the bus stop and came back with 3 male Jirds:lol2I knew he would as he felt so sorry for them) I think the petshop is closing as they have reduced the prices of all the small furries and now only have rabbits left to sell off. Ive now got to take them out of their own small tank and put them in the big one I am setting up for them. Glad to say they are 3 males:2thumb:


i might do that the main reason i was thinking concrete was because i was planing a fake rock build in there to and i've heard it can have a better effect than grout, my uncles a builder so i'll see what he says about it,

thought you might be getting those jirds after you said about them yesterday:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

What substrate should I use in the tank Jen, I have hemcore and horse dustfree shavings at the minute, I also have carpet tubes available. Give me some ideas please


----------



## Shell195

Im not even sure these are Jirds, they could be gerbils(I dont actually care what they are as they needed a good home)
I will take a photo and let you see. They look like big gerbils to me but Ive never seen real Jirds so I dunno:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Go for shavings at the moment  What I used to do for the gerbils at work (when I worked in pet shops, obviously) was put a small layer of shavings at the bottom of the tank, then put in loadsa toys, tunnels, piles of hay scattered about, then another layer of shavings, then some food boxes that I brought from home (*lol*) and then cover everything with a nice deep layer of shavings. Don't bother using food bowls, just scatter the food. And I tended to cut a hole in the tank mesh big enough to stick a water bottle spout through, so the bottle didn't take up any room.


----------



## tomwilson

right i'm off to get ready for work, jen could you give pippainnit any advice on the rodent chat thread as i'm no rat expert

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/493488-random-rodent-chat-thread-151.html


----------



## Amalthea

*goes to look*


----------



## Amalthea

Did you guys see the pics I posted of Bracken a couple nights ago?


----------



## Cillah

I just sent Martin off. He looks good and has pretty much everything he needs. I am nervous so I can only imagine how he feels!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Did you guys see the pics I posted of Bracken a couple nights ago?


I did and I forgot to tell you how lovely she looks. Can see the differences between her and the domestic rats, but she's still beautiful!


----------



## Cillah

I am dealing with a grumpy pickly lump as I got Dippy out so he can congratulate Martin when he gets home. I'm sure Martin will appreciate it, but my hands sure don't!


----------



## Shell195

Fingers crossed for Martin x

*Goes to see Bracken


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed for Martin x
> 
> *Goes to see Bracken


Thanks! If he doesn't get this.. I don't know what we'll do but.. Obviously no one is mentioning that as it will just stress him more. :blush:


----------



## Spider Call

Yeah I will be able to see him hopefully.

:c Is going to be really weird with no cat again, was born with cats in the house and up to a few years ago we had 5. 

He is practicing his pouncing on my feet at the moment bless him, am even going to miss this I think. However C:< I don't think his other mum is going to be impressed that he thinks toes are to be played with now.


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I just sent Martin off. He looks good and has pretty much everything he needs. I am nervous so I can only imagine how he feels!


I'm sure he'll do fine 



feorag said:


> I did and I forgot to tell you how lovely she looks. Can see the differences between her and the domestic rats, but she's still beautiful!


She's super stressy with anything new, so I was very pleased to see her out and had to take a couple pics :flrt:



Cillah said:


> I am dealing with a grumpy pickly lump as I got Dippy out so he can congratulate Martin when he gets home. I'm sure Martin will appreciate it, but my hands sure don't!


*lol* Bless him!!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Did you guys see the pics I posted of Bracken a couple nights ago?


 i did see she looked very beautifull, 

we're in dianas parents tonight but we haven't moved all the animals i've just fed the beardies so have to wait an hour or so untill i can turn the light of as katys gone out on the ale :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Are ya excited, Tom?


----------



## Shell195

Ive just dyed my hair again and had a bath in the newly fixed bath.

One of the Jirds seems to have a damaged back leg(he holds it tucked up all the time) I will take him to the vet on Monday but I imagine someone dropped him prior to me getting him.
They are now in their new home and its gone from being all nicely laid out into a big heap, they love it:2thumb:
I have called them Hop, skip and jump:lol2:
I will get some photos later


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Are ya excited, Tom?


 i am but also a little sad as not all the animals will be there and the space on the shelf where tonks and mac where meant to go is going to upset me a little i think


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i am but also a little sad as not all the animals will be there and the space on the shelf where tonks and mac where meant to go is going to upset me a little i think


 
Very sad 

A baby dup may help heal you a little


ETA I hope that wasnt to insensitive of me


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive just dyed my hair again and had a bath in the newly fixed bath.
> 
> One of the Jirds seems to have a damaged back leg(he holds it tucked up all the time) I will take him to the vet on Monday but I imagine someone dropped him prior to me getting him.
> They are now in their new home and its gone from being all nicely laid out into a big heap, they love it:2thumb:
> I have called them Hop, skip and jump:lol2:
> I will get some photos later


Oh yes!! Very jird-ish *lol*



tomwilson said:


> i am but also a little sad as not all the animals will be there and the space on the shelf where tonks and mac where meant to go is going to upset me a little i think


{{{hugs}}}


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Very sad
> 
> A baby dup may help heal you a little
> 
> 
> ETA I hope that wasnt to insensitive of me


 don't worry shell i half expected that response and tbh it has cheered me up a little, diana said she will ask her parents but i'm not entirely sure i want to fill that space just yet, but i'll wait and see what her parents say before i make a decision as i don't want to get my hopes up if i decide to say yes


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Oh yes!! Very jird-ish *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> {{{hugs}}}


thankyou


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> She's super stressy with anything new, so I was very pleased to see her out and had to take a couple pics :flrt:


I can understand why she would fret if things changed, but it's excellent that she settled so well! :2thumb:

Well I'm off to load the car cos doing a village fete tomorrow - face painting and car booting, so gonna load the car tonight!


----------



## Spider Call

Little man is just leaving :c Sad times. 
Mother and I are both on the verge of tears, her partner is very happy.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Colin have a look on here
> 
> Thousands of AFRICAN NAMES for your dog, horse, cat, pet or child from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -


I found that site doing a Google search but its a very odd site to navigate round! I gave up :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well Lolly & Chip mated this morning. We were getting ready to go to the dentist & they decided they would get busy then! They tied for about 10 minutes. Very pleased I was! And we weren't late for the dentists! (shame!) So I might get a nice suprise around my birthday - Chi puppies! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Lolly & Chip mated this morning. We were getting ready to go to the dentist & they decided they would get busy then! They tied for about 10 minutes. Very pleased I was! And we weren't late for the dentists! (shame!) So I might get a nice suprise around my birthday - Chi puppies! :2thumb:


What a lovely excuse to tell the dentist. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Lolly & Chip mated this morning. We were getting ready to go to the dentist & they decided they would get busy then! They tied for about 10 minutes. Very pleased I was! And we weren't late for the dentists! (shame!) So I might get a nice suprise around my birthday - Chi puppies! :2thumb:


that's great news Colin, but like Cilla said it would have made a great excuse to give to the dentist for being late - doubt it'd have been one he'd heard before!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Great news Colin, if Lolly has babies we need lots of photos:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I am just about to upload a couple of photos so you can see that my little rats are getting kind of chunky! =)


----------



## Shell195

Heres some bad photos of the jirds, they are so fast:lol2:I couldnt get all 3 together


----------



## feorag

Lovely little critters, Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Lovely little critters, Shell! :2thumb:


They are very sweet and will let you stroke them but dont like to be picked up.They are meant to be baby Jirds(the pet shop couldnt tell me more than that:lol2 Im presuming they are Shaws Jirds or just bloody big gerbils:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Heres a photo taken of my badly clipped poodle in her favourite place:lol2: All the dusty stuff on the furniture is from when the celing collapsed as this was taken the same night


----------



## Cillah

Here are two bad pictures I took of Lol with my phone in the dark. She looks so much better. Still awhile to go but =3..


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Here are two bad pictures I took of Lol with my phone in the dark. She looks so much better. Still awhile to go but =3..
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Shes ever so pretty:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Shes ever so pretty:flrt:


Thank you! You wouldn't be saying that if she was hanging off your clothes by the teeth right now though. :lol2:

The jirds look so cute by the way


----------



## feorag

She's grown Cilla! :2thumb: 

She's lovely! :flrt:

Poor Kai - what a long suffering softie he is!


----------



## Amalthea

Kai loves it, Eileen!! Don't let the face fool ya! *lol*

She is looking beautiful, Cilla!! You've done well!! Did you ever get that refund?

The jirds are gorgeous, Shell!!!  I would LOVE to set up their tank!!! It was always my favorite clean out, doing the gerbils, and the various bosses always got pissed off with how it looked, but the gerbils (and customers) loved it!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home from a SHITE party! Am so annoyed. It's over in Ashton, so I have to go all the way back to deliver their meager orders and collect money (since none of them could just pay on the night....). This is the second party I've done for this street and both have been the same. And there were kids coming in and out all evening, so I had to keep stopping. And then one boy slammed open the door and yelled to "shut the hell up" (twice) and he was MAYBE 10. If my child did that, you'd better believe they wouldn't be sitting down for a week! AND (I'm moaning... sorry) they had a little yorkie who was lovely. At one point she came in all excited (well, there's loadsa people she doesn't know) and they yelled for one of the daughters to come get her. Said daughter then smacked the poor thing twice... HARD. I said that she just wanted to say hi....


----------



## Cillah

Yeah I did Jen! It was prompt and the full £25.

That sounds horrible. Ashton is usually ohkay.. But we are moving when the lease runs out next year .

I saw someone kick their dog in the ribs for pooing the other day :/


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> What a lovely excuse to tell the dentist. :lol2:


:lol2: Im sure it would be one the dentist had never heard before!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Great news Colin, if Lolly has babies we need lots of photos:flrt:


Oh I can guarantee there will be lots of piccys! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> *Yeah I did Jen! It was prompt and the full £25.*
> 
> That sounds horrible. Ashton is usually ohkay.. But we are moving when the lease runs out next year .
> 
> I saw someone kick their dog in the ribs for pooing the other day :/


*That's great!* :2thumb:

I was simmering all evening after that. If the CHILD (she's 15) does that when there are guests in the house, what happens when she's home alone?!?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Heres a photo taken of my badly clipped poodle in her favourite place:lol2: All the dusty stuff on the furniture is from when the celing collapsed as this was taken the same night
> image


:lol2: Kye looks like he's thinking "here we go again!"


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *That's great!* :2thumb:
> 
> I was simmering all evening after that. If the CHILD (she's 15) does that when there are guests in the house, what happens when she's home alone?!?


And if the child treats the family pet like that, what do the parent's treat it like??? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Uh huh!! Seemed like very aggressive kids, too.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Uh huh!! Seemed like very aggressive kids, too.


Sounds like the parents should be smacking the kids, not the kids smacking the poor dog! My opinion of using such physical punishment on a dog (well any animal) is that it teaches the dog little, other than the person/s who are supposed to be knowledgable trusted leaders are impatient bullies. :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

i make sure that if any of the kis do something wrong with the animals in our family that they, know what they have done wrong and that they will never do it again


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Just got home from a SHITE party! Am so annoyed. It's over in Ashton, so I have to go all the way back to deliver their meager orders and collect money (since none of them could just pay on the night....). This is the second party I've done for this street and both have been the same. And there were kids coming in and out all evening, so I had to keep stopping. And then one boy slammed open the door and yelled to "shut the hell up" (twice) and he was MAYBE 10. If my child did that, you'd better believe they wouldn't be sitting down for a week! AND (I'm moaning... sorry) they had a little yorkie who was lovely. At one point she came in all excited (well, there's loadsa people she doesn't know) and they yelled for one of the daughters to come get her. Said daughter then smacked the poor thing twice... HARD. I said that she just wanted to say hi....


Jen that all sounds horrendous!

Obviously the 10 year old has no respect for his parents or adults for that matter to speak like that! 

And the one who hit the dog should have been hit herself!

Well that's me off to bed now - got a busy date ahead tomorrow and I'm totally buggered!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We were in Chaville.... And it was obvious.  I just wanted to take the tiny little dog with me. She was a small yorkie, too.


----------



## Shell195

Horrid people Jen:bash:

Im off to bed now as I have to be at the sanctuary by 8 to help set up for Sunday:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, me too..... Got work in the morning. Night everybody!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Do I smell???


----------



## Amalthea

I wasn't gonna say anything 

LOOK! 4000 pages!!! *LMAO* We talk a lot.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Do I smell???


awww poor col lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I wasn't gonna say anything
> 
> LOOK! 4000 pages!!! *LMAO* We talk a lot.


Cheeky mare! :gasp:

We talk a lot eh?
YouTube - Chas N' Dave- Rabbit
:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww poor col lol


I know! 

Hey, I thought of my other African name for the other Leopard Tortoise! I don't know why I didn't think of it before, as its fairly obvious! Sahara! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know!
> 
> Hey, I thought of my other African name for the other Leopard Tortoise! I don't know why I didn't think of it before, as its fairly obvious! Sahara! :2thumb:


doh haha of course 

i still like simba tho


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> doh haha of course
> 
> i still like simba tho


I was like "why the hell didn't I think of that before?" :lol2:

If I ever get a pet male Lion, I promise I will name it Simba, just for you! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I was like "why the hell didn't I think of that before?" :lol2:
> 
> If I ever get a pet male Lion, I promise I will name it Simba, just for you! :whistling2:


i dont fancy the odds on that


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i dont fancy the odds on that


Hey, never say never! :whistling2:

I'd prefer a pet Cheetah though!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey, never say never! :whistling2:
> 
> I'd prefer a pet Cheetah though!


lol wouldnt like to try catch it XD


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol wouldnt like to try catch it XD


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


so many things i want as pets that are too big lol ..there should be mini tigers


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> so many things i want as pets that are too big lol ..there should be mini tigers


And dwarf giraffe! And miniature elephants! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> And dwarf giraffe! And miniature elephants! :lol2:


YES

little giraffes eating the house plants :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> YES
> 
> little giraffes eating the house plants :flrt:


:lol2: and lil hippos in the bath tub!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: and lil hippos in the bath tub!


awwwwww 
a teeennny tiiiiny shark


----------



## Amalthea

You can get house hippos....... *goes to get pic*


----------



## feorag

Aw bless the little baldy b*gger! :lol2:

Colin I think Sahara's a great name - sorry Jaime, don't like simba :blush: - everybody has a Simba! Ever since the lion king probably about 80% of cats have been called Simba - it's too common. I like different names.

Well I'm off face painting and car booting soon - I don't know what it is but every week I say I'm off car booting and every week, without fail, I type car botting - I'm starting to worry in case it's a Freudian slip! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I think calling a cat Simba is like calling a hedgehog Spike or even Sonic for that matter.

We might be getting two little rats soon. Been tentively looking ever since.. And found two that sound perfect. One is even blue. As long as Martin is willing to go with me and doesn't think it's too far.

I am wanting to make some hammocks and toys and stuff out of felt myself. Can I just hand sew that stuff. Would it be hard?


----------



## Amalthea

Just go to the charity shops around by you and buy fleece blankets and cut 'em up  Make wonderful hammocks. And then old jean legs make great tunnel/hammocks 

Am about to head off to work... REALLY can't be bothered today.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Just go to the charity shops around by you and buy fleece blankets and cut 'em up  Make wonderful hammocks. And then old jean legs make great tunnel/hammocks
> 
> Am about to head off to work... REALLY can't be bothered today.


That's what I am going to do. I just needed to know if hand sewing was hard or if this was something I could actually do. :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just gone to show the dormice to dittas brother, lifted up a coconut to see a teeny pink hand wavin at me from under a dormouses belly, so quickly covered her up again, looks like more bubbas :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

You don't need to sew anything  If you are worried about it being sturdy, go for no sew hammocks, etc (use the technique here: NoSewPouch - Suz' Sugar Gliders , but just cut the fringe all the way around the square of fleece and knot it... gives it a bit of extra sturdiness) 

Will ya text me, Cilla, cuz all my contacts are in my phone *sobs* and I don't have your number.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> You don't need to sew anything  If you are worried about it being sturdy, go for no sew hammocks, etc (use the technique here: NoSewPouch - Suz' Sugar Gliders , but just cut the fringe all the way around the square of fleece and knot it... gives it a bit of extra sturdiness)
> 
> Will ya text me, Cilla, cuz all my contacts are in my phone *sobs* and I don't have your number.


Ohkay. I want to start making stuff for the cages. Fill them up with some fun things and a cheaper way of doing it also!

Texting you now :3


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Hasn't it been quiet on here today? Well seen all the gobby daytime crew have been out and about and busy! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening, Ive been busy all day and Im shattered. Weve moved the resident pinny gigs,finches,canaries,2 disabled budgies and the quail into the avairy my friend had built onto the end of her new conservatory, it looks amazing:2thumb:

Did I tell you how tired I am:whistling2:


I had a crap start to the day, Purdy was a bit sneezy yesterday and today she wouldnt eat/drink and looked quite poorly. I made an appointment at the vets as the Bisolvin didnt work. She is running a slight temperature and is a bit wheezy and dehydrated so shes spending the weekend at the vets as I havent time to nurse her myself due to the bloody open day


----------



## Cillah

What do we need to bring tomorrow Shell ?

I am not even sure what the plan is, lol!


----------



## feorag

Oh No! Poor Purdy - I hope she's OK, but at least she's in the best place if she can't be with you!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> What do we need to bring tomorrow Shell ?
> 
> I am not even sure what the plan is, lol!


 

What did you want to bring :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> What did you want to bring :whistling2:


I don't know.. The donation, a jumper, Martin, food? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I don't know.. The donation, a jumper, Martin, food? :lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh No! Poor Purdy - I hope she's OK, but at least she's in the best place if she can't be with you!


 
Maybe I should post the information on THAT cat flu caresheet. If I hadnt had the openday I would have nursed her myself but as you say at least shes in the best place

Im going to miss my lilac teddybear tonight


----------



## Cillah

Jen are you taking us there and home.. Or just there.. Or what? I just need to know so we don't get stuck =3


----------



## feorag

But that caresheet covered every aspect of cat flu, so there's just nothing you could add??? :whistling2: :rotfl:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> But that caresheet covered every aspect of cat flu, so there's just nothing you could add??? :whistling2: :rotfl:


 
True and Purdy isnt a brunt and has no depressed sisters either:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Be ready for around 10ish tomorrow morning, Cilla  We can take you and bring you back... You won't be stranded. Silly girl!  Or if Cat and Ditta want to, they're welcome to give ya the lift home. Not bothered. We're bringing lunch with us 

Sorry to hear about Purdy, Shell  {{{hugs}}} Hopefully she'll be fine


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> True and Purdy isnt a brunt and has no depressed sisters either:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

She's been very lucky then hasn't she??

Well I hope you all have a fabulous day tomorrow! :2thumb: The forecast is good tomorrow over here, not sure what yours is like, but I hope it's fine so that you get loadsa people through the door and make loadsa money for your critters! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> She's been very lucky then hasn't she??
> 
> Well I hope you all have a fabulous day tomorrow! :2thumb: The forecast is good tomorrow over here, not sure what yours is like, but I hope it's fine so that you get loadsa people through the door and make loadsa money for your critters! : victory:


 
We had 1000 people through the gates last year and are hoping for even more this time round. The forecast looks good here too:no1:


----------



## feorag

Well I hope you do get more! :2thumb:

I wish 1 more could come!


----------



## Shell195

Night x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thank you Eileen! Im glad there is someone else with a bit of taste when it comes to names! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We got another matingthis morning with Chip & Lolly. I was bringing in the washing from the garden, with the dogs out there, & I heard a little squeak. I looked round to see Chip on Lolly, so with 2 pairs of jeans between my legs, I had to squat down & hold them together. I had to shout for Clark to come & help me, as my legs were killing me! They tied for about 15 minutes. Later we took Chip back home, so he could rest up :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you Eileen! Im glad there is someone else with a bit of taste when it comes to names! :lol2:


oi


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oi


:lol2: I jest dear!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I jest dear!


good lol i have some pretty unique names i will have you know :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> good lol i have some pretty unique names i will have you know :lol2:


I know hun, you have some great names for your ratties! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know hun, you have some great names for your ratties! : victory:


i think my fav name has to be delahaye


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i think my fav name has to be delahaye


That is a cool name!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> That is a cool name!


sometimes it would be nice to take a pet to the vets and nothave to spell the name out hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> sometimes it would be nice to take a pet to the vets and nothave to spell the name out hehe


:lol2: I know that feeling!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I know that feeling!


if i ring up and say im bringing in a rat they ask which one without me saying who i am :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> We got another matingthis morning with Chip & Lolly. I was bringing in the washing from the garden, with the dogs out there, & I heard a little squeak. I looked round to see Chip on Lolly, so with 2 pairs of jeans between my legs, I had to squat down & hold them together. I had to shout for Clark to come & help me, as my legs were killing me! They tied for about 15 minutes. Later we took Chip back home, so he could rest up :lol2:


Thats sounds very encouraging Colin - I'm sure she'll be pregnant! :2thumb:

Well it's going to be deathly in here today, cos almost everyone is out, 'cept me! :sad:


----------



## pippainnit

And me! I'm in on rat care duties keeping an eye on Monyet for the day. She perked up a little this morning and has had some porridge, mashed bananas and quite a bit of water too. It's just the others are far too boisterous around her and keep playing on top of her when she's trying to get a bit of kip. I've now got the three others causing havoc in my bedroom hiding in my pillowcases and laundry basket, while she's laying next to me on the sofa. Bless her.


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Hi Ashley - catching up on here after a few days MIA is hard enough without missing a week or more! :lol2:
> 
> How long until the wedding???


Tell me about it, I've missed so much! Just really struggling to find any sort of time at the moment!

The wedding was 3 weeks ago :lol2: It was such a brilliant day, weather wise, it was one of the nicest of the year and the first day it hadn't rained in about two weeks. We had the ceremony on the lawn outside which was amazing :flrt:


----------



## feorag

pippainnit said:


> And me! I'm in on rat care duties keeping an eye on Monyet for the day. She perked up a little this morning and has had some porridge, mashed bananas and quite a bit of water too. It's just the others are far too boisterous around her and keep playing on top of her when she's trying to get a bit of kip. I've now got the three others causing havoc in my bedroom hiding in my pillowcases and laundry basket, while she's laying next to me on the sofa. Bless her.


Poor Monyet - I'm sure she's appreciating the peace, quiet and rest she's getting.



ashley said:


> The wedding was 3 weeks ago :lol2: It was such a brilliant day, weather wise, it was one of the nicest of the year and the first day it hadn't rained in about two weeks. We had the ceremony on the lawn outside which was amazing :flrt:


:gasp: It was 3 weeks ago and you haven't told us how it went?? :gasp: And you haven't shown us any piccies???? :bash:


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> Poor Monyet - I'm sure she's appreciating the peace, quiet and rest she's getting.
> 
> :gasp: It was 3 weeks ago and you haven't told us how it went?? :gasp: And you haven't shown us any piccies???? :bash:


I know, it's pretty bad isn't it! I've been so busy it's unreal! The day went nearly perfect to be honest, apart from my mum and stu's mum couldn't work out how to lace up the dress properly despite being to all the fittings and being shown how multiple times :devil: This resulted in the dress creeping down at the front all day and Stu's dad nearly breaking my rib when he decided to have a go and pull it up :lol2: Oh, and the fact that despite having it taken in 4 inches, the corsetry was as tight as it would go and still wasn't tight enough, and I look pregnant in all the photos I've seen :bash:

I don't have the photos from the photographer yet but there's some from other people on my fb, I just don't know how to get them off of there :lol2:

The little bridesmaid loves her bracelet and was telling everyone it was very special because it was made especially for her so it is the only one in the world :lol2: she was a star!


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless her - I'm so glad she liked it (and relieved of course!) I'd have been gutted if she didn't! :lol2:

You'll have to put some photos on here when you get the official ones, cos I'm not a member of Facebook, so can't see them on there. :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

I'm back . Today was amazing! Lots of fun


----------



## Amalthea

SOOOOOOO tired!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> SOOOOOOO tired!!


 
did diesel win anythin?


----------



## tomwilson

so went today, and how much fun did you have while i wen to work. i have a killer of a week in work, today was just the start luckily i'm off tomorrow though


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> did diesel win anythin?


No *sniffles* He came in 3rd and 4th a couple times. Didn't even place in handsomest :gasp: But when they were judging prettiest, loads of the girls were getting distracted by him, so he MUST be handsome :no1:


----------



## Cillah

It's so annoying when people don't reply to you about classifieds. Ugh.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> It's so annoying when people don't reply to you about classifieds. Ugh.


 it is, isn't it, what was for sale


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> it is, isn't it, what was for sale


Two free four month rats not far away. One blue which is my dream colour. Decided where we would meet and haven't heard from since!


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> It's so annoying when people don't reply to you about classifieds. Ugh.


*nods* Totally is. Do you know how many ads I replied to when I was looking for friends for Peri?? :bash:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *nods* Totally is. Do you know how many ads I replied to when I was looking for friends for Peri?? :bash:


Too many. :gasp:

I've made SOME progress with this one though..


----------



## Amalthea

Which one?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Which one?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/573931-2-female-rex-rats.html

That one. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Im knackered

The open day made just over £6,000, Barclays bank are giving us £1,500 to add to it AND someone made a HUGE donation too


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww!!! Let us know how it goes 

That is fan-BLOODY-tastic, Shell!!!!  I've posted the pics we took on FB (and on the event group you made)


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Im knackered
> 
> The open day made just over £6,000, Barclays bank are giving us £1,500 to add to it AND someone made a HUGE donation too


That's amazing!!


----------



## feorag

Shell, that's absolutely brilliant - I'm so pleased you made so much money! :2thumb:

Jen, we know Diesel is handsome - it doesn't matter what some cockamamie vet thinks - we all love him! :2thumb:

I have to see the photos though!!! Please!!!


----------



## Shell195

I forgot to tell you the donation we recieved was a gobsmacking £50,000:gasp:

We have also managed to grab a celebritiy to be a patron. Eagle eyed ditta spotted someone off The bill so Cat got her photo taken with him and stalked him for me:whistling2: 

DI Neil Manson Andrew Lancel


----------



## Amalthea

Holy Jeebus!!!! :gasp: 

Will post some pics for ya, Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

There's a few pics for ya on the open day thread, Eileen


----------



## Shell195

Jen, Mogwai is adorable:flrt:Sophie still hasnt shut up about him


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Gliders are great little critters and I wouldn't be without 'em


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I forgot to tell you the donation we recieved was a gobsmacking £50,000:gasp:
> 
> We have also managed to grab a celebritiy to be a patron. Eagle eyed ditta spotted someone off The bill so Cat got her photo taken with him and stalked him for me:whistling2:
> 
> DI Neil Manson Andrew Lancel


:gasps: Shell, that's wonderful!! That sort of money can make a huge difference to your peace of mind for running costs.

But those links above just keep bringing me back to RFUK!€



Amalthea said:


> There's a few pics for ya on the open day thread, Eileen


Saw them Jen, thanks!!! They're great! :2thumb:

I so wish I'd been able to meet Mogwai - I confess to being amazed that you could take him out into public and he wouldn't be frightened or spooked and try to escape! What did you do with him when you were showing Diesel?


----------



## Amalthea

Mog was in the pouch around my body in the pics 

Candy, the glider in my avvie, used to go with me EVERYWHERE.... Even to school some times  She was a brilliant little confident girlie. I miss her everyday.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: after I posted I went back to the open day thread and noticed the blue pouch over your shoulder! :2thumb: Thought he would be in there.

Does it fasten shut to keep him safe when you aren't concentrating on him, or could he just crawl out if he wanted to? I'm so interested!!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen they werent meant to be links, it was just so you knew who he was:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: after I posted I went back to the open day thread and noticed the blue pouch over your shoulder! :2thumb: Thought he would be in there.
> 
> Does it fasten shut to keep him safe when you aren't concentrating on him, or could he just crawl out if he wanted to? I'm so interested!!!


 

I think it had a zip on it, he cant half shout for such a small critter:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It zips shut, but has a mesh window for him. Although, if I am taking him out on such a bright day, I turn the window to be against my body. It's actually got two pockets.... One for the glider(s) and then one without a zip or anything to store treats and such 

Candy knew how to undo zips from the inside, so if I was taking her somewhere that she REALLY needed to stay hidden, I had to safety pin it shut *lol* I once smuggled her from Washington State to Florida on an airplane (and back again)... of course, this was before all the security went mad. We just made sure both flights were day flights and she slept the entire way (she had a big fabric bag with loads fleece to snuggle in).


----------



## feorag

Oh I see! I couldn't work it out because they were obviously links, but they brought me back to RFUK, so I wasn't sure what your intentions were. :lol2:

I'm watching Secret Britain and they're up at Loch Etive near Oban, one of our favourite places. We rented a lovely cottage right on the shores of the loch 2 years running. I feel sad cos I'm not there! :sad: I didn't get my "Scotland fix" this year!


----------



## feorag

Jen, you and I cross posted and I've just seen your post. That's amazing - but you're right you wouldn't be able to get away with it now cos the bag would have to go through the x-ray and they'd see the little critter - bless! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I forgot to say, in the middle of all the chaos I rang the vets to see how Purdy was. Shes now eating on her own and is much better and they are hoping she can come home tomorrow:flrt: I missed her so much in bed last night as she is my face hugger, nothing as comforting as a faceful of Lilac belly fluff:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I would love suggies one day.. But not anytime soon as there's still SOO much to learn about keeping them and I don't want to leave them when I have to go home =o.. Even though Martin will be here to care for everything .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I would love suggies one day.. But not anytime soon as there's still SOO much to learn about keeping them and I don't want to leave them when I have to go home =o.. Even though Martin will be here to care for everything .


 

Did Martin enjoy today Cilla?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Did Martin enjoy today Cilla?


He really did. Once we got home he was telling me how much he enjoyed the day . He liked seeing the hogs as well and we haven't been out together in forever.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the bag went through the x ray then, too, but when it did, Candy was in my bra  She was a VERY bonded glider. Then after we got through into the secure bit, my Mom and I went to the bathroom and moved her into the bag (this was when you could sit with your loved ones til they boarded).

That's brilliant news, Shell!!! 

Cilla, you know I'd babysit gliders, too  I've done that for others before


----------



## ditta

im just up from a nap......baby dice is still stretched out under the duvet:flrt:

had a brilliant day:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Cilla, you know I'd babysit gliders, too  I've done that for others before


I'm not sure how many pets we will have by 2012 to be honest. So the plan was to get Martins brother to stay over here and look after everyone and then Martin when he comes back.. I can't believe I have to be away from them for like three months.

But his brother couldn't look after a dog. He wouldn't be able to walk it. Plus you've already offered to take him. Not that he exists yet. But the whole reason we're not sure if we'll get him next year is what will we do when we go to Australia. We don't want to kennel him =o.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/572623-kittens-sale.html

i want poppy :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> im just up from a nap......baby dice is still stretched out under the duvet:flrt:
> 
> had a brilliant day:flrt:


 

Steve said he should have been there so daddy`s girl could have snuggled in his T shirt:flrt:Bless him, he really does love baby Dice:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I forgot to say, in the middle of all the chaos I rang the vets to see how Purdy was. Shes now eating on her own and is much better and they are hoping she can come home tomorrow:flrt: I missed her so much in bed last night as she is my face hugger, nothing as comforting as a faceful of Lilac belly fluff:flrt:


I'm very pleased to hear that Shell! Is it my imagination, but this seems to happen with her reasonably often?



Amalthea said:


> Well, the bag went through the x ray then, too, but when it did, Candy was in my bra  She was a VERY bonded glider. Then after we got through into the secure bit, my Mom and I went to the bathroom and moved her into the bag (this was when you could sit with your loved ones til they boarded).


Yes I figured that might work, but it would be harder nowadays cos they're so vigilant, although they aren't likely to pat your boobs down are they?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/572623-kittens-sale.html
> 
> i want poppy :whistling2:


 
Shes gorgeous:flrt: Does ditta want her too:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm very pleased to hear that Shell! *Is it my imagination, but this seems to happen with her reasonably often?*
> 
> Yes I figured that might work, but it would be harder nowadays cos they're so vigilant, although they aren't likely to pat your boobs down are they?


 

Last time it was for a dental and the time before it was as she had became ill for no apparant reason. She must be the most Felv/Fiv tested cat I have as I panic a bit and when she gets ill I get her snap tested to make sure she has no raised levels. Shes one of those awful cats that gets the slightest thing wrong with her and gives up(typical oriental or diva)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Shes gorgeous:flrt: Does ditta want her too:whistling2:


 
dont think shes seen it yet :lol2:


did you get that guys email address? was gunna put the pics up but i cant find the camera cable


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Shes gorgeous:flrt: Does ditta want her too:whistling2:


 
nope


baby dice missed her daddy today, she even tried to get into sophies sleeve but there wasnt a lot of room:gasp:, she so needed her daddys baggy t-shirt to sleep under:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dont think shes seen it yet :lol2:
> 
> 
> did you get that guys email address? was gunna put the pics up but i cant find the camera cable


 
No he bloody vanished but I have sent him a message on his facebook wall which he seems to go on


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> nope
> 
> 
> baby dice missed her daddy today, she even tried to get into sophies sleeve but there wasnt a lot of room:gasp:, she so needed her daddys baggy t-shirt to sleep under:flrt:


 
They are only baggy as he lets Dice sleep under them:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> No he bloody vanished but I have sent him a message on his facebook wall which he seems to go on


 
whats his name?

can see ditta typin a reply on here.....its takin her a while though so should be interesting .... :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Last time it was for a dental and the time before it was as she had became ill for no apparant reason. She must be the most Felv/Fiv tested cat I have as I panic a bit and when she gets ill I get her snap tested to make sure she has no raised levels. Shes one of those awful cats that gets the slightest thing wrong with her and gives up(typical oriental or diva)


I know w hat you mean! I remember now that you never did find out what was wrong with her the time before last!

By the way I passed your name, address and telephone number onto Lindsey, the guy at Meon Valley Squirrel Rescue and he asked if he could have your e-mail address and maybe mobile number for their database.

He's chuffed to bits that you've also volunteered to help out if there's an emergency. He's desperate to get someone in Yorkshire cos I don't think there are many volunteers there, but I'm just a bit north and you're just a bit west, so it might help! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whats his name?
> 
> can see ditta typin a reply on here.....its takin her a while though so should be interesting .... :lol2:


 
Look above, she said Nope:lol2:

His name is Andrew Lancel


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Preloved | super tiny white smoothcoat bitch chihuahua for sale in Newcastle, Tyne And Wear, UK

wont be KC registered as sellin as a pet, yet carried a £3,500 price tag? :gasp:

not that im lookin at the ads....:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Preloved | super tiny white smoothcoat bitch chihuahua for sale in Newcastle, Tyne And Wear, UK
> 
> wont be KC registered as sellin as a pet, yet carried a £3,500 price tag? :gasp:
> 
> not that im lookin at the ads....:whistling2:


 
When they say delivery will be provided if a deposit is given maybe they will bring her by helicoptor:gasp: (they should do for the price they want)


----------



## Shell195

African Pygmy Doormice what home you use *s******s


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> African Pygmy Doormice what home you use *s******s


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> African Pygmy Doormice what home you use *s******s


 
replied <s******s louder>

im gunna start a thread, " i put my goldfish in a ferplast but i keep findin the buggers on the floor - how do i keep them in?" and see what responses i get! :bash:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Preloved | super tiny white smoothcoat bitch chihuahua for sale in Newcastle, Tyne And Wear, UK
> 
> wont be KC registered as sellin as a pet, yet carried a £3,500 price tag?


:gasp: F*ckin' Hell! How much! They'll never get that for a pet quality unregistered puppy! I'll can collect it for you if you decide to buy it though Cat! :whistling2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im gunna start a thread, " i put my goldfish in a ferplast but i keep findin the buggers on the floor - how do i keep them in?" and see what responses i get! :bash:


:roll2: PMSL!

Now I'm off to see that thread!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

: victory::whistling2::mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Yes I figured that might work, but it would be harder nowadays cos they're so vigilant, although they aren't likely to pat your boobs down are they?


Oh, they do!! I felt violated last time! :lol2:

*lol* PYGMY doormice in a jenny *shakes head*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Oh, they do!! I felt violated last time! :lol2:
> 
> *lol* PYGMY doormice in a jenny *shakes head*


 
dont get me started :lol2:

speakin of APDs, do you own any of these shell? think i can vaguely remember a convo about it but cant remember what you said


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> African Pygmy Doormice what home you use *s******s


 
I couldn't help it.... I have been avoiding responding to his posts since the rat thing, but...... :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Heading to bed. Nighty night xx


----------



## ditta

night jen, im heading off too, cat cant find the camera cable:bash:

will look tomoz

night guys:flrt:


----------



## feorag

That's me off too! G'night everyone!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thats sounds very encouraging Colin - I'm sure she'll be pregnant! :2thumb:
> 
> Well it's going to be deathly in here today, cos almost everyone is out, 'cept me! :sad:


Yes Eileen, Im sure she will be pregnant too. Can't wait to start spotting the signs. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Im knackered
> 
> The open day made just over £6,000, Barclays bank are giving us £1,500 to add to it AND someone made a HUGE donation too


Jesus!!! Thats amazing Shell! You & the other staff must be so chuffed! A huge congratulations to you all! Sorry I missed it! xx


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes Eileen, Im sure she will be pregnant too. Can't wait to start spotting the signs. :2thumb:


you keeping any col ? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Preloved | super tiny white smoothcoat bitch chihuahua for sale in Newcastle, Tyne And Wear, UK
> 
> wont be KC registered as sellin as a pet, yet carried a £3,500 price tag? :gasp:
> 
> not that im lookin at the ads....:whistling2:


Have you not seen Cat, Lolly has been mated twice now so should be preggers! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you keeping any col ? :lol2:


Well, I want to keep a bitch & call it Kylie flrt but Clark is saying no! We will see what he says when they are born, & if there are some nice colours or markings hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, I want to keep a bitch & call it Kylie flrt but Clark is saying no! We will see what he says when they are born, & if there are some nice colours or markings hehe


lol im sure he will melt when they are born :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol im sure he will melt when they are born :2thumb:


Hopefully! hehe


----------



## tomwilson

howdy


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> howdy


Hiya Tom, how are you?


----------



## selina20

Hi all


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Hi all


Hi Selina, you ok?


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi Selina, you ok?


Yups lol you??????


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Tom, how are you?


meh, fed up


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Yups lol you??????


Yes, Im ok thanks. Been at a christening all day today.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> meh, fed up


What you fed up about mate?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> What you fed up about mate?


 3rd tme tonigh that dianas, dad has 'forgotten' to move the beardies out of katy's and into the new house, i feel like shit not having all the animals with me


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> 3rd tme tonigh that dianas, dad has 'forgotten' to move the beardies out of katy's and into the new house, i feel like shit not having all the animals with me


Aww bud, they will be ok, & you will have them with you soon Im sure


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, Im ok thanks. Been at a christening all day today.


Ooooooo lol did ya have fun.

Im worried Ewans turning into a mini Mark :gasp::gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww bud, they will be ok, & you will have them with you soon Im sure


 yeh but it could be next weekend now


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Ooooooo lol did ya have fun.
> 
> Im worried Ewans turning into a mini Mark :gasp::gasp:


It was......interesting! :lol2:

Whats Ewan up to that makes you think he's a mini-Mark?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> yeh but it could be next weekend now


Why that long? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Why that long? :gasp:


 because he's too busy with work, and to tired in the evening


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> because he's too busy with work, and to tired in the evening


Thats a bit lame!


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> It was......interesting! :lol2:
> 
> Whats Ewan up to that makes you think he's a mini-Mark?


He runs round the house naked at any available chance to get his nappy off. He also is the only one that finds Marks jokes hillarious.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a bit lame!


 yes esspecialy when he lets the weekend go by:bash: i was shattered after work and was up for doing it asked him, got a yes after dinner, dinner came and went and did we go know instead the discuss a spare bed for the spare room and who wants cake. f*cking fuming


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> He runs round the house naked at any available chance to get his nappy off. He also is the only one that finds Marks jokes hillarious.


Ah right, I shouldn't be that suprised that it involves nudity & Mark then eh :lol2: Good lad Mark! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> yes esspecialy when he lets the weekend go by:bash: i was shattered after work and was up for doing it asked him, got a yes after dinner, dinner came and went and did we go know instead the discuss a spare bed for the spare room and who wants cake. f*cking fuming


Thats a bit off of him. He should stick to his word.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a bit off of him. He should stick to his word.


 think i'm gonna sleep now this anger is very anoying i just want to smash things i really do


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, I shouldn't be that suprised that it involves nudity & Mark then eh :lol2: Good lad Mark! :lol2:


Hahahahaha. Well everyone has seen him. Its just worrying that Ewan likes public places to reveal his manhood.


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone .

Annoyed as no reply about the rats and we were going to get them tomorrow. Would have only cost us £2 if we booked in advance!

What's everyone doing today? Martin has a job interview at Sainsburys to change departments and then we are going out to coffee with a friend .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Good morning everyone .
> 
> Annoyed as no reply about the rats and we were going to get them tomorrow. Would have only cost us £2 if we booked in advance!
> 
> What's everyone doing today? Martin has a job interview at Sainsburys to change departments and then we are going out to coffee with a friend .


 sounds good, how did the other interview go


----------



## Shell195

Morning everyone. Im just trying to get through to the vets to see if Purdy can come home but the lines are all busy:bash:


----------



## selina20

Hey all. Not upto much taking Ewan to baby group and thats about it lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Morning everyone. Im just trying to get through to the vets to see if Purdy can come home but the lines are all busy:bash:


 keep at it hun. it'll all be ok when she's home


----------



## Amalthea

Working today... Meh. Tired. Want to stay in bed *lol*

I really hope the other interview was a success, Cilla!! I can tell how excited Martin is about that job 

SPEAKING of..... SHELL!!! Your parking man at the open day sent us through with the wheel deal thingy-ma-jig.... Do Gary and I look old enough to have kids Cilla's and Martin's age?!? *LMAO*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Working today... Meh. Tired. Want to stay in bed *lol*
> 
> I really hope the other interview was a success, Cilla!! I can tell how excited Martin is about that job
> 
> SPEAKING of..... SHELL!!! Your parking man at the open day sent us through with the wheel deal thingy-ma-jig.... Do Gary and I look old enough to have kids Cilla's and Martin's age?!? *LMAO*


 makes a change frm salesmen asking if mummy's home:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

No shit!!! Which am I?? A child or a parent with a 21 year old kid?!?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> No shit!!! Which am I?? A child or a parent with a 21 year old kid?!?


 see i would find you quite hard to place an age on if i didn't know you where 27, because you look very young but have the air of someone older, ifyou know whati mean. still wouldn't say old enough to have 21 YO kids though


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Shell I hope you've got through to the vets by now and that Purrdy can come home.

I was wondering too Cilla, how Martin felt the interview went??

Jen I lol'd at you and Gary being Cilla and Martin's parents! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I can be just as immature as the next person, I promise ya 

Gary and I laughed, too. Although, I may have cried a bit inside *LMAO* I said they must be Gary's kids and I'm his new YOUNGER misses. I know I sure as hell couldn't be the mother of a 21 year old!!!


----------



## feorag

Biologically definitely not!! :lol2:

I'm sure you thought you were his much younger second wife too! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Jen, they put all people in a car through on the wheel deal not just families with kids and not just you LMAO :roll2:

Still cant speak to the vets abouy Purdy as all the lines are busy:bash:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> sounds good, how did the other interview go





feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Shell I hope you've got through to the vets by now and that Purrdy can come home.
> 
> I was wondering too Cilla, how Martin felt the interview went??
> 
> Jen I lol'd at you and Gary being Cilla and Martin's parents! :lol2:


He thought it went well. His first two were great and he said at the interview he just had that he had to do some roleplay and got 8 out of 10 and they were talking to him about figures and what he will be doing and stuff. So it seems really promising. They are recruiting as well so there's more than one spot. Some days he sounds like he thinks he has it. But then he gets really nervous. Might find out tomorrow or Wednesday and I will let you know


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> *Jen, they put all people in a car through on the wheel deal not just families with kids and not just you LMAO* :roll2:
> 
> Still cant speak to the vets abouy Purdy as all the lines are busy:bash:


*Thank fook for that!!!!* :lol2:

I know it's hard to be patient, but I'm sure she's fine  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Jen, they put all people in a car through on the wheel deal not just families with kids and not just you LMAO :roll2:
> 
> Still cant speak to the vets abouy Purdy as all the lines are busy:bash:


I thought that was likely to be the reason, but it was good for a laugh! :lol2:
Wow! Shell, you must have a very busy vet!!



Cillah said:


> He thought it went well. His first two were great and he said at the interview he just had that he had to do some roleplay and got 8 out of 10 and they were talking to him about figures and what he will be doing and stuff. So it seems really promising. They are recruiting as well so there's more than one spot. Some days he sounds like he thinks he has it. But then he gets really nervous. Might find out tomorrow or Wednesday and I will let you know


I think it's human nature when you desperately want something to not build your hopes up because the disappointment if you don't get it is excrutiating - well imao!

Also I think to come back from something like an interview and say "it went brilliantly and I'm certain I'll get the job" can be a crushing blow if you don't get it, both from the disappointment and the fact that you told everyone you thought you'd get it and then have to tell them that you didn't!


----------



## ditta

ive just had a coughing fit and now my slippers are wet:blush::gasp::blush:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> ive just had a coughing fit and now my slippers are wet:blush::gasp::blush:


 not good


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> ive just had a coughing fit and now my slippers are wet:blush::gasp::blush:


:roll2: PMSL!!! *not literally, but nearly* :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ditta, I have just been to Tescos and if I had known I could have picked up some Tena lady for you :whistling2:



Purdy is home, she is very pleased to be back but still snotty(she also has a shaved leg from the drip)
Shes on Synulox twice daily starting tomorrow and Bisolvin too
The vet nurse said she wont stop eating and when they tried to put her in her cat carrier she kept getting out to eat her food:lol2:

The reason I couldnt get to speak to anyone but a receptionist is they had 3 emergencies in this morning:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

The insurance assessor has been out and hes sending someone to check that the original artex doesnt contain asbestos:gasp:
If not we get 2 quotes and then get it studded and a whole new ceiling

My poorly ceiling


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> The insurance assessor has been out and hes sending someone to check that the original artex doesnt contain asbestos:gasp:
> If not we get 2 quotes and then get it studded and a whole new ceiling
> 
> My poorly ceiling
> image


 looks rustic :whistling2:


hope everything goes ok with the insurance shell


----------



## ditta

thanks shell i knew you would understand, and eileen.......are they ready yet?????

glad purdy is home and omg your ceiling looks proper poorly shell:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> thanks shell i knew you would understand, and eileen.......are they ready yet?????
> 
> glad purdy is home and omg your ceiling looks proper poorly shell:lol2:


 
I still have excellent bladder control but my friend at the sanctuary doesnt:lol2:

I keep waiting for Dennis and Harley to get in the ceiling as they keep eyeing it up:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell - that ceiling looks horrendous! And I'm so pleased Purdy's home and on the mend.

Sorry Ditta, not ready yet! Me still full of cold and out all day on Saturday and bloody knackered yesterday, but will try and get them started when I come back from walking the dog, which I've been struggling to find the energy to do for the last hour!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Shell - that ceiling looks horrendous! And I'm so pleased Purdy's home and on the mend.
> 
> Sorry Ditta, not ready yet! Me still full of cold and out all day on Saturday and bloody knackered yesterday, but will try and get them started when I come back from walking the dog, which I've been struggling to find the energy to do for the last hour!


 
oh eileen i didnt know you were poorly, please dont give them another thought and get yourself better<< f*ckin hell i wants them now.....why cant she do them from her sick bed........bloody hell>>


----------



## ditta

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> oh eileen i didnt know you were poorly, please dont give them another thought and get yourself better<< f*ckin hell i wants them now.....why cant she do them from her sick bed........bloody hell>>


 

This made me giggle:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> This made me giggle:lol2:


 was it a slipper wetting moment???:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> was it a slipper wetting moment???:lol2:


 

Im glad to say "NO":lol2:


----------



## ditta

my slippers in the washer now:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone just thought I would pop in and say hello as it has been a while since I was last on. Still not well but getting there slowly.


----------



## ditta

:mf_dribble::whistling2::gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Have you not seen Cat, Lolly has been mated twice now so should be preggers! :whistling2:


 
mates rates?!?! or an early birthday present perhaps? :flrt::whistling2:

ETA Dit just said if ya give me one i can have it heheh :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Got through to them and picking them up tomorrow. The girl is kind of blue and that's good enough for me. They are double rex or something apparently? I'm not sure. Someone let me know .


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> oh eileen i didnt know you were poorly, please dont give them another thought and get yourself better<< f*ckin hell i wants them now.....why cant she do them from her sick bed........bloody hell>>


:roll2: PMSL - well I've done them but your wife thinks her earrings are "bloody hidious", so you'll not be getting them tomorrow, unless she's taking the p*ss! :lol2:











Is that what you want her to look like??? :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL - well I've done them but your wife thinks her earrings are "bloody hidious", so you'll not be getting them tomorrow, unless she's taking the p*ss! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Is that what you want her to look like??? :lol2:


 
you need to read her white writing lol


and i didnt do this makeover someone in 18+ did:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> you need to read her white writing lol
> 
> 
> and i didnt do this makeover someone in 18+ did:2thumb:


Yes I have now! I just panicked when I read that, cos I thought she _might_ be serious and I didn't know what to do if she was!!

Whoever did it did an excellent job! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Yes I have now! I just panicked when I read that, cos I thought she _might_ be serious and I didn't know what to do if she was!!
> 
> Whoever did it did an excellent job! :lol2:


 so now her majesty is happy does that mean mine are ready too????


----------



## Cillah

I HAVE A QUESTION GUYS


MANGO.

OHKAY AT HOME THEY ARE REDDY YELLOW AND SQUISHY WHEN YOU EAT THEM. MARTIN BOUGHT ME ONE THAT IS APPARENTLY READY TO EAT BUT IT'S ALL GREEN AND PRETTY FIRM.. SO I AM CONFUSED?

Can I eat it or not? :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION GUYS
> 
> 
> MANGO.
> 
> OHKAY AT HOME THEY ARE REDDY YELLOW AND SQUISHY WHEN YOU EAT THEM. MARTIN BOUGHT ME ONE THAT IS APPARENTLY READY TO EAT BUT IT'S ALL GREEN AND PRETTY FIRM.. SO I AM CONFUSED?
> 
> Can I eat it or not? :whistling2:


 
sorry dont know:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Cillah said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION GUYS
> 
> 
> MANGO.
> 
> OHKAY AT HOME THEY ARE REDDY YELLOW AND SQUISHY WHEN YOU EAT THEM. MARTIN BOUGHT ME ONE THAT IS APPARENTLY READY TO EAT BUT IT'S ALL GREEN AND PRETTY FIRM.. SO I AM CONFUSED?
> 
> Can I eat it or not? :whistling2:


 
you can eat it whenever, it aint gunna kill you. Cut into it, if you can cut through it inside its fine. red yellow n squishy sounds horrible :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> so now her majesty is happy does that mean mine are ready too????


Ditta - you're so easy to please, yours are done no problem and now I know Cat was taking the mickey, I'll be putting them in the post to you tomorrow - do you want first or second class post?


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Ditta - you're so easy to please, yours are done no problem and now I know Cat was taking the mickey, I'll be putting them in the post to you tomorrow - do you want first or second class post?


 
helicopter please, is that the quickest, or maybe pigeon carrier or maybe hovercraft........me impatient??? nooooooo:lol2:

ermmmm first please:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Ditta - you're so easy to please, yours are done no problem and now I know Cat was taking the mickey, I'll be putting them in the post to you tomorrow - do you want first or second class post?


what you askin her for??! she aint payin! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

look what i just learned in 18+


*(.)(.)*


how funny:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you can eat it whenever, it aint gunna kill you. Cut into it, if you can cut through it inside its fine. red yellow n squishy sounds horrible :lol2:


Kinda like this










It's all I know and they are yum. Green seens unripe to me but I'll give it a go! Thanks


----------



## Shell195

Me and Purdy have just woken up:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

why wont it work!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Cilla Over here magoes tend to be green with a bit of red on them I eat loads of them lol they should be firm but not hard a little bit of give when gently squeezed that show you know they are edible when hard they tend to be rather sharp but you can wait till it goes softer if you want they tend to get sweeter the softer they are lol


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> Cilla Over here magoes tend to be green with a bit of red on them I eat loads of them lol they should be firm but not hard a little bit of give when gently squeezed that show you know they are edible when hard they tend to be rather sharp but you can wait till it goes softer if you want they tend to get sweeter the softer they are lol


Thanks so much! It must sound silly but I just wasn't sure as they are only green when they are still forming on the tree in Australia! Martin pulled it out of the bag and I was like.. :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why wont it work!!!


?????


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> ?????


I think it's meant to be like a full nude body made out of ( ) and stuff


----------



## Cillah

Has anyone seen this? Am I behind?

Puppy throwing girl: Grandmother 'saved dogs struggling in water' | Mail Online


----------



## ditta

oooo:bash::whip::bash::whip::bash:

that f*c*ing hamster/mouse thread


----------



## sammy1969

TO be honest I am not surprised it is now dead Ditta I mean we all said to remove it and she did but to put it back in wiht the other males was just stupidity. that is if of course it is actually dead and ithasnt just been said to stop us all having a go


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> TO be honest I am not surprised it is now dead Ditta I mean we all said to remove it and she did but to put it back in wiht the other males was just stupidity. that is if of course it is actually dead and ithasnt just been said to stop us all having a go


 i think its just made up too sammy, well i hope it is cos i dont feel bad or responsible but would like to think the little mouse is safe


----------



## Cillah

Poor little mouse..


----------



## Shell195

The poor sod probably kept escaping as his brothers were bullying him.
Im hoping they havent actually put the mouse back with the others, stupid person:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

I know what you mean Ditta I feel the same way I didn't want to see the mouse dead so I am hoping it is just a lie to get us off her back


----------



## ditta

have you seen the latest post .....it was all research for a local company:lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you read the new post? apparently it was just a scam to gather info for a company to prove rfuk is no longer a helpful friendly site........... to me its only proved how passionate members are about animals and will give honest advise no matter how brutal it is or how much it makes stupid posters cry :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Wow. What a bitch.


----------



## ditta

oh i wonder if eileen is trying to sort out a hovercraft or helicopter for my delivery and thats why shes not on:flrt::flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

HAve posted a very terse response on that thread I mean what the hell did they expect us to all say oh goody and I dont believe for a minute it was research for a local company and said so lol


----------



## Amalthea

FINALLY home. Been a long day. Going to have pasta then will be back to see what I missed xx


----------



## pippainnit

Cillah said:


> Has anyone seen this? Am I behind?
> 
> Puppy throwing girl: Grandmother 'saved dogs struggling in water' | Mail Online


I saw this earlier and was wondering the same thing... there doesn't seem to be much else at all about it online or on the news, which surely there would've been if it was true? I'm pretty sceptical to say the least.


----------



## pippainnit

In fact - just read the whole story and a couple of comments and I tend to agree with people who're saying it's complete b******s and she's made it up to get money out of it.


----------



## Amalthea

Cilla, those ratlets are double rex, yup


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what you askin her for??! she aint payin! :lol2:


:lol2:



Cillah said:


> Has anyone seen this? Am I behind?
> 
> Puppy throwing girl: Grandmother 'saved dogs struggling in water' | Mail Online


No way are they the same puppies that were thrown in the river - unless the footage of the throwing incident and the woman with the puppies is about 3 weeks apart! 



ditta said:


> oh i wonder if eileen is trying to sort out a hovercraft or helicopter for my delivery and thats why shes not on:flrt::flrt:


Bloody right I have - I've been on hold with Newcastle Airport for half a bloody hour waiting to speak to a helicopter pilot and after all that he said he couldn't do it, cos he won't go anywhere near Lancashire - it's just not safe!:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> No way are they the same puppies that were thrown in the river - unless the footage of the throwing incident and the woman with the puppies is about 3 weeks apart!
> 
> Bloody right I have - I've been on hold with Newcastle Airport for half a bloody hour waiting to speak to a helicopter pilot and after all that he said he couldn't do it, cos he won't go anywhere near Lancashire - it's just not safe!:lol2:


 i remember one year around bonfire night kids where using pipes to aim rockets at the police helicopter


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> No way are they the same puppies that were thrown in the river - unless the footage of the throwing incident and the woman with the puppies is about 3 weeks apart!
> 
> Bloody right I have - I've been on hold with Newcastle Airport for half a bloody hour waiting to speak to a helicopter pilot and after all that he said he couldn't do it, cos he won't go anywhere near Lancashire - it's just not safe!:lol2:


I have heard this too Eileen lol I cant say I blame him to be honest I mean would you risk it lmao (sorry cat and Ditta couldnt resist I have been too bored for too long)


----------



## feorag

Well that's me off to bed. Childminding tomorrow cos the other childminder's son's got something happening at school and she wants to go and watch.

I'll post your jewellery off tomorrow Cat and Ditta - first class post of course! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

NIght Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

I'm headed that way in a bit, too... Tired. Been a long day.


----------



## tomwilson

think i'm gona have a bath and then go to sleep night all


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mates rates?!?! or an early birthday present perhaps? :flrt::whistling2:
> 
> ETA Dit just said if ya give me one i can have it heheh :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

pippainnit said:


> I saw this earlier and was wondering the same thing... there doesn't seem to be much else at all about it online or on the news, which surely there would've been if it was true? I'm pretty sceptical to say the least.


I don't think they are the same puppies, as the ones thrown were black & white, & the ones the old woman is holding are black & tan or black.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol is this not happening then


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol is this not happening then


Wish I could afford to!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Wish I could afford to!


well ditta didnt specify cat not giving you money...she just said you giving her a puppy :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well ditta didnt specify cat not giving you money...she just said you giving her a puppy :whistling2:


:lol2: true true!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: true true!


see i think of everything :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> see i think of everything :lol2:


Mmm, must be the woman's mind! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, must be the woman's mind! :lol2:


:lol2:
night col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> night col


Goodnight hun.

Anyone else about? Or do I win? :no1:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Cilla, those ratlets are double rex, yup


I can't wait for them to come home. Apparently they are really friendly so introductions should be a breeze . I will take photos .


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Eileen please can you send me contact details for the squirrel rescue as Ive had an email from someone in my area that has found a baby grey and wants advice


----------



## Cillah

For Tom..










Isn't he cute?? Had him out in a playpen yesterday.. Was fun for half an hour. But then he found out how to get out and it wasn't so fun. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - plans scuppered this morning because Daniel isn't well! He was supposed to start nursery in the mornings meaning that Roz would put them both into school, then I wouldn't have to go to pick him up until 11:45, but she rang me at 8:30 to ask me if I could go in because he wasnt well and so she wasn't sending him to school, so this is me on now for the first time! And he's lying on the settee like a washed-out dishrag, poor wee boy!


Shell195 said:


> Morning, Eileen please can you send me contact details for the squirrel rescue as Ive had an email from someone in my area that has found a baby grey and wants advice


I've pm'd you the link!

Well the weather forecasters got it right, the weather has definitely changed today hasn't it? It's been chucking it down here since the middle of the night and no sign of a let-up!


----------



## Amalthea

It's not raining here at the minute, but it doesn't look brilliant outside.......


----------



## feorag

Lucky you! It's just about stopped here now!


----------



## Shell195

No rain here yet but it was awful last night, its very windy so no doubt it will rain again later:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

The wind yesterday was terrible!!!

Some porn bot has gotten on my computer!!!!! Tried doing a system restore to bring it to an earlier date, but it won't let me. Won't even let me open paint for pete sake! I don't know what else I can do... Gonna have to leave it to Gary. Internet Explorer won't work, but Firefox will.......


----------



## feorag

I passed loads of branches lying around the tree areas on my way here today, so I know how bad the wind was yesterday, although actually it wasn't *too* bad here.

Jen, having just had a similar problem I sympathise wholeheartedly! I wish I could understand what makes people do such vindictive things for no good reason to people they don't even know!!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

It really pisses me off. I wasn't on anything but facebook and here, so where the hell did it come from?!?


----------



## tomwilson

quiet sunny here wasrainy last night, don't think it was very windy though


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> For Tom..
> 
> image
> 
> Isn't he cute?? Had him out in a playpen yesterday.. Was fun for half an hour. But then he found out how to get out and it wasn't so fun. :lol2:


 :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Think I figured out what this virus is trying to do...... It keeps popping up a virus protection site, but I don't think it's a real one, cuz the English used is terrible. So they are trying to get me to "buy" their protection and then get my details.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Think I figured out what this virus is trying to do...... It keeps popping up a virus protection site, but I don't think it's a real one, cuz the English used is terrible. So they are trying to get me to "buy" their protection and then get my details.


 

Didnt know you had a computer virus Jen:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Just happened. Don't know where the bloody thing came from, either!! I was only on here and fb. It starts with a porn site popping up (happened twice now) and the little things keep popping up from the toolbar saying that I'm not protected and to block the attack buy this virus blocker.


----------



## ditta

afternoon chatters:flrt:

eileen i cant believe the pilots wont come here, i was cleared of all charges from the rocket firing incident, and the police helicopter pilot accepted my reasons for thinking it was a ufo trying to beam up ma chickens, he told me so when i was released from the secure unit.:gasp:

what sort of people are these newcastle pilots that they cant dodge a few rockets to deliver me my skunks:bash:



weather here is windy but sunny atm


good news on the slipper front, they survived the washer and are all clean and smelling bootiful:flrt:i cant wait to wear them later:flrt:


get well soon jens comp from the nasty porn virus.

ninja decided he would stay in the bedroom last night and got in bed......whats the problem you may ask.......he was soaking wet from the rain as he had been playing out:bash::whip: naughty ninja:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Think I figured out what this virus is trying to do...... It keeps popping up a virus protection site, but I don't think it's a real one, cuz the English used is terrible. So they are trying to get me to "buy" their protection and then get my details.


Jen that's the virus I had too! It kept bringing up the message that I wasn't protected, but the English was crap. I closed down the computer and started it up in safe mode, then restored it back to a week earlier. Then I did a full virus scan and it's been fine ever since.


ditta said:


> eileen i cant believe the pilots wont come here, i was cleared of all charges from the rocket firing incident, and the police helicopter pilot accepted my reasons for thinking it was a ufo trying to beam up ma chickens, he told me so when i was released from the secure unit.:gasp:
> 
> what sort of people are these newcastle pilots that they cant dodge a few rockets to deliver me my skunks:bash:
> 
> weather here is windy but sunny atm
> 
> 
> good news on the slipper front, they survived the washer and are all clean and smelling bootiful:flrt:i cant wait to wear them later:flrt:
> 
> get well soon jens comp from the nasty porn virus.
> 
> ninja decided he would stay in the bedroom last night and got in bed......whats the problem you may ask.......he was soaking wet from the rain as he had been playing out:bash::whip: naughty ninja:lol2:


Well I tried Ditta - they seemed quite interested until I said Salford and then they turned into gibbering wrecks, so I knew there was no way they'd go there, so I'm just going to have to trust Royal Mail and a blessedly naive postman!! :lol2:

Glad the slippers have come out good! Next time you cough/lol/sneeze cross your legs - it works for me! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'll try that, then!!


----------



## feorag

And to be honest I was on here, cos I don't go on Facebook and only one other forum site, which I wasn't on that day, so I don't know where I got it from either?


----------



## Amalthea

It worked, I think  Fanx  (back on internet explorer)


----------



## Shell195

Does this woman have no limits to her talents:gasp:

Well done Eileen:no1:

Maybe be you start a thread and call it "Ask Eileen":lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

She sure is a clever lady!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Does this woman have no limits to her talents:gasp:


No, she has a son who did IT at uni! :lol2:

I just asked him what to do! PMSL!!


----------



## pippainnit

Internet Explorer can be dodgy for viruses and Spyware. Google Chrome is a good one to use and apparently is a bit safer. I use that now as I got a virus somehow using I.E even though I never download anything nor do I go on any sites that I thought could be dodgy.


----------



## Amalthea

That's good to know!! Thanx


----------



## pippainnit

Plus, with Google Chrome you can use the address bar as a search engine,which can be really handy


----------



## Amalthea

Indeedy!!!


----------



## Cillah

Just introduced the two new rats to my baby rats and they are already best friends. The little albino girl who I've named Loulou won't leave me alone. She has to be sitting on me or right next to me. It's very sweet


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Just introduced the two new rats to my baby rats and they are already best friends. The little albino girl who I've named Loulou won't leave me alone. She has to be sitting on me or right next to me. It's very sweet


 i have one word for you young lady




PICTURES


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Just introduced the two new rats to my baby rats and they are already best friends. The little albino girl who I've named Loulou won't leave me alone. She has to be sitting on me or right next to me. It's very sweet


 
Awww!! Bless 'em!!! :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i have one word for you young lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES


I am putting some up now! Did you see my Charlie pic??


----------



## Cillah

Bath time!










The new girls on the couch. The albino named Loulou is soooo soft. The hairless looking one was meant to be blue but kind of looks hairless to me. I love them all the same anyway and I am done for rats now. Complete


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I am putting some up now! Did you see my Charlie pic??


i did :flrt:



Cillah said:


> image
> 
> Bath time!
> 
> image
> 
> The new girls on the couch. The albino named Loulou is soooo soft. The hairless looking one was meant to be blue but kind of looks hairless to me. I love them all the same anyway and I am done for rats now. Complete


 very nice they look lovely:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Neither are hairless  They're both double rex. And they can be blue (or any color), regardless of fur type  I can't tell in those pics what color she is, though....


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i did :flrt:
> 
> 
> very nice they look lovely:flrt:


Charlie is so spoiled. I love him to bits. Martin says he is the most loved and spoiled hamster on the earth. :lol2:

The rats are lovely. I haven't put them in a cage together yet. But it's a cage none of them have been in so it should be fine. Just giving them some more time to mingle on the couch first .

The new girls are so sweet. The owner didn't want to give them up but she was allergic. Must've been hard.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Charlie is so spoiled. I love him to bits. Martin says he is the most loved and spoiled hamster on the earth. :lol2:
> 
> The rats are lovely. I haven't put them in a cage together yet. But it's a cage none of them have been in so it should be fine. Just giving them some more time to mingle on the couch first .
> 
> The new girls are so sweet. The owner didn't want to give them up but she was allergic. Must've been hard.


 thas why i gave him to you:flrt: 

dianas sister has taken one of his brothers and paul has named him sonic


----------



## Shell195

Me and Purdy have just slept through the huge thunder storm:lol2:

The rats are gorgeous Cilla and sound very sweet:flrt:Charlie is all grown up now, hes beautiful:flrt:

We are **** sitting shortly while they go out for a meal:flrt:

In Eileens family talent is hereditary:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Thunder storm is here now  Tis brilliant!!!


----------



## temerist

hi everyone, just a quick note to say i havent done a runner again my home internet has been disconnected having to borrow a friends laptop quickly but should be back soon about 4-5 days


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thunder storm is here now  Tis brilliant!!!


I fell asleep after the first part of the storm then woke when it got really loud and again at the very end. I find storms very soothing, love em:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Neither are hairless  They're both double rex. And they can be blue (or any color), regardless of fur type  I can't tell in those pics what color she is, though....


They do have a lot more hair than the hairless. She looks like she just has a couple of pubes over her body. The double rex girl has so much more hair. But not enough for me to tell what colour she is. You can see her sometime 



tomwilson said:


> thas why i gave him to you:flrt:
> 
> dianas sister has taken one of his brothers and paul has named him sonic


Awwh thank you! I am so glad you did as I would be lost without him. :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> The rats are gorgeous Cilla and sound very sweet:flrt:Charlie is all grown up now, hes beautiful:flrt:


Thank you! The rats are very sweet . I love them to pieces already. Well I love all of them but still! Charlie has grown so much compared to when I first got him. He's a man now. :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Thunder storm is here now  Tis brilliant!!!


Same! I love storms.


----------



## ditta

me, the dogs and chickens are all under my computer desk:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Me and Purdy have just slept through the huge thunder storm:lol2:


Is this going to be a regular occurrence now then? You and Purdy afternoon napping??? :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> In Eileens family talent is hereditary:2thumb:


:lol2: You've gotta be joking! :lol2: If I was that talented I'd be bloody rich and even after 3 husbands I'm poorer than when I started out single! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

i have a few questions that have plagued my mind whilst trying to sleep at night....i really dont want to google as it will leave evidence on my comp..........so are you ready?


do animals have hymens


do animals get pmt


why do some birds have their knees on backwards




1 cow 2 cows
1 chicken 2 chickens
i1 pig 2 pigs
1 sheep 2 sheep?????!!!!!!!!


thanky in advance:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Wow! That is _DEEP_, Ditta!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

i have a few questions that have plagued my mind whilst trying to sleep at night....i really dont want to google as it will leave evidence on my comp..........so are you ready?


do animals have hymens - haven't got a feckin' clue!


do animals get pmt We had a young female who we thought had terrible PMT - as soon as she came into season she went for every cat in the household - she was so bad we neutered her!! So I think maybe cats do, but don't know about other species!


why do some birds have their knees on backwards So they can sit down with falling on their faces of course! 




1 cow 2 cows
1 chicken 2 chickens
i1 pig 2 pigs
1 sheep 2 sheep?????!!!!!!!!


thanky in advance:lol2:Try reciting Shakespeare - it works for me!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hi everyone, just a quick note to say i havent done a runner again my home internet has been disconnected having to borrow a friends laptop quickly but should be back soon about 4-5 days


 

Missed this, speak soon Ian


----------



## ditta

thanks eileen very bloody helpful:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Is this going to be a regular occurrence now then? You and Purdy afternoon napping??? :lol2:
> :lol2: You've gotta be joking! :lol2: If I was that talented I'd be bloody rich and even after 3 husbands I'm poorer than when I started out single! :lol2:


 
I think so, just until I recover from the Open day :lol2:

But you are rich you have a lovely hubby and your gorgeous pets and Skye :lol2: Be grateful woman:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i have a few questions that have plagued my mind whilst trying to sleep at night....i really dont want to google as it will leave evidence on my comp..........so are you ready?
> 
> 
> do animals have hymens
> 
> 
> do animals get pmt
> 
> 
> why do some birds have their knees on backwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 cow 2 cows
> 1 chicken 2 chickens
> i1 pig 2 pigs
> 1 sheep 2 sheep?????!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> thanky in advance:lol2:


 
You have to much time on your hands:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Missed this, speak soon Ian


 
I missed it, too!! :blush: Don't stay gone for too long, Ian!!


----------



## Cillah

Martin didn't get the job. It's a bit crushing as we needed the money. But his work has put him up to 40 hours a week including overtime so we will have money. The hours are horrible though. Like 11-7 and 2-10. I'll never see him.

So we are looking at jobs constantly!


----------



## Amalthea

That's a real shame  Tell him to keep his chin up and keep looking. Finding a job can be super difficult at the best of times {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> That's a real shame  Tell him to keep his chin up and keep looking. Finding a job can be super difficult at the best of times {{{hugs}}}


Thanks. I have and he's already found a better job. I told him it just wasn't meant to be. .


----------



## ditta

gutted for you both cillah


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Thanks. I have and he's already found a better job. I told him it just wasn't meant to be. .


 
Something will definitely come up :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Martin didnt get the job but worse things could have happened and as you say he now has more hours which will keep you going until the dream job comes up

Steves hours are 12 hour shifts, 2 weeks of nights and 2 weeks of days and always 6.00 until 6.00, you will get used to his hours like I got used to Steves


Keep smiling


----------



## Shell195

Atuki is now fast asleep after playing for ages. Hes turned into a monster:gasp::lol2: Hes ever so funny and very cute :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

An adorably cute Monster, I'm sure.... Like Elmo! :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

I've moved Charlie into the cage I got with the rats as it has a second level and more room to run around. Now I have his cage spare.. I hate spare cages as I want to fill them, lol!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> But you are rich you have a lovely hubby and your gorgeous pets and Skye :lol2: Be grateful woman:whistling2:


You're quite right Shell - I should be grateful for *SMALL* mercies! :lol2:

Cilla, I'm so sorry martin didn't get the job, but as you rightly say, some things are meant to be and it may be because his dream job is around the corner and he'll get that, which he wouldn't if he'd got the other one!

There's logic in there somewhere! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i think you should all club together n get me this, then Ditta might love me as much as she loves baby Spice!!

Exclusive Flower Fur Costume - £199.99 : Fancy Costumes Shoes Boots, Clubwear Bikinis, Pleaser Shoes UK and World Wide Delivery from IntrigueBoutique.com


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think you should all club together n get me this, then Ditta might love me as much as she loves baby Spice!!
> 
> Exclusive Flower Fur Costume - £199.99 : Fancy Costumes Shoes Boots, Clubwear Bikinis, Pleaser Shoes UK and World Wide Delivery from IntrigueBoutique.com


 

Or even baby Dice:whistling2:


----------



## fantapants

Shell195 said:


> Atuki is now fast asleep after playing for ages. Hes turned into a monster:gasp::lol2: Hes ever so funny and very cute :flrt:


He is a right fatty but he is refusing point blank to try any new foods. He wont lap anything out of a saucer. Its disgusting but i have now resorted to smearing my neck and ear lobes in baby food and milky porridge to get him used to licking his food up instead of just having a bottle. He loves earlobes more than anything so hopefully he will get the hang of it. He watches the kittens eating but refuses to try it himself. 

He has passed out belly up on the couch next to me. He is exhausted after his trip to nanny shells


----------



## Shell195

fantapants said:


> He is a right fatty but he is refusing point blank to try any new foods. He wont lap anything out of a saucer. Its disgusting but i have now resorted to smearing my neck and ear lobes in baby food and milky porridge to get him used to licking his food up instead of just having a bottle. He loves earlobes more than anything so hopefully he will get the hang of it. He watches the kittens eating but refuses to try it himself.
> 
> He has passed out belly up on the couch next to me. He is exhausted after his trip to nanny shells


He is a pleasure to mind, I tried to get him to lick the contents of his bottle off my hand but he prefered to try and eat the cat litter:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Or even baby Dice:whistling2:


:lol2: I did wonder too! :whistling2:

Aw Atuki is gorgeous and I'm sure he's grown! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Its very quiet on here tonight:gasp:


----------



## feorag

It is, isn't it? No idea where the rest of the day shift is, but it's still a bit soon for the night shift to come on! :lol2:

And it's gonna get even quieter cos I'm off to bed now! Car booting tomorrow - it's our last one, so we're gonna try and get rid of as much stuff as we can even if we have to give it away, cos what's left is going to the charity shop!

Goodnight!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: night Eileen


----------



## ditta

Right my early night not going well. Came to bed at 9.30, cat came up we had a convo about her work day and she fell asleep half way through!!! So I turn light off and my mind starts...... Must remember to ask vet about hymens, wonder if there is any other animal that is the same singular as plural 1 tiger 2 tigers, 1 elephant 2 elephants, 1 bee 2 bees oh 2 bee or not to be that is the question Romeo where fore art thou a horse a kingdom for a horse alas poor yorath I knew him well. If I were a rich man dadedadedadedadededadedada all day long I'd yadedadada if I was a wealthy man....... Cats snoring so I poke her in the ribs and wen she says owww I say what!!! I never touched you but while you awake can u turn over you is snoring lol . Baby dice is snuggled in my armpit while I play with her back feet that she has outstretched behind her lol. I've put my iPod on to inform Eileen shakespeare don't work either. Now having a ciggie before trying this elusive sleep thing again lol


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> Right my early night not going well. Came to bed at 9.30, cat came up we had a convo about her work day and she fell asleep half way through!!! So I turn light off and my mind starts...... Must remember to ask vet about hymens, wonder if there is any other animal that is the same singular as plural 1 tiger 2 tigers, 1 elephant 2 elephants, 1 bee 2 bees oh 2 bee or not to be that is the question Romeo where fore art thou a horse a kingdom for a horse alas poor yorath I knew him well. If I were a rich man dadedadedadedadededadedada all day long I'd yadedadada if I was a wealthy man....... Cats snoring so I poke her in the ribs and wen she says owww I say what!!! I never touched you but while you awake can u turn over you is snoring lol . Baby dice is snuggled in my armpit while I play with her back feet that she has outstretched behind her lol. I've put my iPod on to inform Eileen shakespeare don't work either. Now having a ciggie before trying this elusive sleep thing again lol


 
All sounds very disturbing:lol2:


----------



## ditta

1 hippopotamus 2 hippopotami so is it 1 octopus 2 octopi or octopuses??


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> 1 hippopotamus 2 hippopotami so is it 1 octopus 2 octopi or octopuses??


Its 2 octopi. 

Also, 1 Mongoose, 2 Mongooses!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Our house is going to be bedlam from tomorrow for a week. We are looking after our friend's 5 dogs while he's away. Theres Daphne the Boston Terrier (Daisy's mum), Pancho the hairless Chinese Crested, & Daphne's 3 fourteen week old puppies. Aaaarrrgghhh, god help us! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Our house is going to be bedlam from tomorrow for a week. We are looking after our friend's 5 dogs while he's away. Theres Daphne the Boston Terrier (Daisy's mum), Pancho the hairless Chinese Crested, & Daphne's 3 fourteen week old puppies. Aaaarrrgghhh, god help us! :lol2:


 morning


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> morning


Morning Tom. How are you today?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Martin didn't get the job. It's a bit crushing as we needed the money. But his work has put him up to 40 hours a week including overtime so we will have money. The hours are horrible though. Like 11-7 and 2-10. I'll never see him.
> 
> So we are looking at jobs constantly!


thats a shame, poor martin, at least theres another coming up, better luk next time eh. 



Zoo-Man said:


> Morning Tom. How are you today?


had a shift in wotk from 5pm to 11pm welll we got out at 1.10pm and now i'm over tired so siting watching kerrang pleasantly surprised because it's playing the rok i used to listen to 5-6 years ago as opposed to the emo rock i hate


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im sat listening to music on YouTube :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im sat listening to music on YouTube :2thumb:


 think i'll go try sleep now i've started yawning


----------



## ditta

Buffalo and antelope are like sheep


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> Buffalo and antelope are like sheep


 so are fish


----------



## Cillah

Good morning


----------



## sammy1969

morning Cilla atleast i think it is morning as i have had no sleep lol


----------



## Cillah

sammy1969 said:


> morning Cilla atleast i think it is morning as i have had no sleep lol


Are you ohkay?


----------



## Amalthea

Morning *YAWN* Are you alright, Sam??


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, whats up Sam?


----------



## tomwilson

morning guys



sammy1969 said:


> morning Cilla atleast i think it is morning as i have had no sleep lol


 everything ok sammy


----------



## Amalthea

Got work today.... Working up the motivation to get dressed *lol* I am working a LOT in the next 2 weeks.... I think I have a total of 2 days off in that time.


----------



## Cillah

Jen or anyone else.. Do you know where I can get a cheap hammock that has a pocket in it or somewhere to hide? I went into the petroom this morning to find this..



















If you can't tell.. There are THREE rats in that little mousey cube Jen let me borrow. So I need to get something else as god knows how they fit in there.. :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Erm... It's not cheap, but fuzzbutt is BRILLIANT!! I've got a few here. Might have one you can borrow, but I need to wash it. I use them for the gliders. Annie's is sitting unused at the moment, but it stinks of Annie *lol* Rache (the one who does fuzzbutt) has all different sizes. The ratty ones are bigger, but your girles could fit in the smaller one I've got for the time being. Really well made and fun fabrics 

Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks, chinchilla hammocks and unique cage furniture. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!!


----------



## fantapants

Shell195 said:


> He is a pleasure to mind, I tried to get him to lick the contents of his bottle off my hand but he prefered to try and eat the cat litter:lol2:
> 
> 
> image


He is crazy. wont eat any of the veg or fruit we offer him. Wont lap his milk from a saucer/bowl/hand/neck. Wont eat cat food or dog food. Wont entertain ANYTHING we offer him. But abandoned stale chocolate biscuits or unatended cat litter and he is in his eleement.

I really need to get him started on this weaning process. He is going through a ton of milk a day, he finnished a 9oz bottle of milk and baby rice this morning.........and still wanted more. I told him its tough, he wants more food he can lick the bloomin yoghurt out of the saucer.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Erm... It's not cheap, but fuzzbutt is BRILLIANT!! I've got a few here. Might have one you can borrow, but I need to wash it. I use them for the gliders. Annie's is sitting unused at the moment, but it stinks of Annie *lol* Rache (the one who does fuzzbutt) has all different sizes. The ratty ones are bigger, but your girles could fit in the smaller one I've got for the time being. Really well made and fun fabrics
> 
> Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks, chinchilla hammocks and unique cage furniture. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!!


I want this

Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts

:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

They really are great furnishings!! They have always lasted MUCH longer than any others I've bought (rats _will_ eventually eat them). The glider ones I've got have been used for about 2 years now (I think). Whenever I do a fuzzbutt order, I always get the cubes. Super cozy


----------



## Amalthea

My friend has offered me one of these *faints*

Outback Rabbit Hutch Deluxe with Run at zooplus

Cilla, has Martin spoken to the landlady to see if you guys can have runny babbits?? I need room in my back yard now *lol* Although, Gary was like "Where are you going to put _THAT_?!?" *lol* So, it has to just appear here :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> My friend has offered me one of these *faints*
> 
> Outback Rabbit Hutch Deluxe with Run at zooplus
> 
> Cilla, has Martin spoken to the landlady to see if you guys can have runny babbits?? I need room in my back yard now *lol* Although, Gary was like "Where are you going to put _THAT_?!?" *lol* So, it has to just appear here :whistling2:


Yeah, she isn't keen on the idea so I don't think we can until we move out early next year..


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> They really are great furnishings!! They have always lasted MUCH longer than any others I've bought (rats _will_ eventually eat them). The glider ones I've got have been used for about 2 years now (I think). Whenever I do a fuzzbutt order, I always get the cubes. Super cozy


Yeah, I know they will get chewed. But it's a pretty good price for what I want! Hopefully we will be able to get one when they open again .


----------



## Amalthea

Will start trying to get rid of the hutch in the back, then


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Erm... It's not cheap, but fuzzbutt is BRILLIANT!! I've got a few here. Might have one you can borrow, but I need to wash it. I use them for the gliders. Annie's is sitting unused at the moment, but it stinks of Annie *lol* Rache (the one who does fuzzbutt) has all different sizes. The ratty ones are bigger, but your girles could fit in the smaller one I've got for the time being. Really well made and fun fabrics
> 
> Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks, chinchilla hammocks and unique cage furniture. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!!


seconded fuzzbutt is awesome...and looking at other hammock sites they are cheap for what you get imo


----------



## Shell195

What a cool rabbit hutch and run,what you gonna put in it Jen?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> 1 hippopotamus 2 hippopotami so is it 1 octopus 2 octopi or octopuses??


There are three plural forms of _octopus_: _octopuses_ [ˈɒktəpəsɪz], _octopi_ [ˈɒktəpaɪ], and _octopodes_ [ˌɒkˈtəʊpədiːz]. Currently, _octopuses_ is the most common form in the UK as well as the US; _octopodes_ is rare, and _octopi_ is often objectionable.[7]


----------



## ditta

thanks shell:flrt:



eileen the postman has been yayayayaya i love them thank you


----------



## Shell195

Its Steves birthday today and Ive just had a delivery of flowers from him to me, how sweet is that:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Its Steves birthday today and Ive just had a delivery of flowers from him to me, how sweet is that:flrt:


 he is a very special man....just ask baby dice:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Its Steves birthday today and Ive just had a delivery of flowers from him to me, how sweet is that:flrt:


That's so sweet. :flrt:


-

It's so hard to find someone in the area who breeds LH Syrian. Charlies old cage is too empty for my liking. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> That's so sweet. :flrt:
> 
> 
> -
> 
> It's so hard to find someone in the area who breeds LH Syrian. Charlies old cage is too empty for my liking. :lol2:


 
Hamstery Links


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Hamstery Links


Thank you .


----------



## ditta

yellowwwww bird up high in banana treeeee, yellowwww bird lalalalalalalalala i cant stop singing this song but i dont know the words.....glad cat is at her mums :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon or evening - not sure which it should be! :lol2:

Had a slow start this morning - ran out of night nurse last night and woke up with a blocked nose and a stinkin headache, so hadn't time to come on and say morning before I went car booting. 

Well that's our last car boot of the year - we offered everything for £1, 50p or less and still managed to make £40, so quite surprising. Now I've got the rest in the boot of the car to take to the charity shop tomorrow where they'll no doubt price everything at 6 times that and sell it!!!



ditta said:


> Right my early night not going well. Came to bed at 9.30, cat came up we had a convo about her work day and she fell asleep half way through!!! So I turn light off and my mind starts...... Must remember to ask vet about hymens, wonder if there is any other animal that is the same singular as plural 1 tiger 2 tigers, 1 elephant 2 elephants, 1 bee 2 bees oh 2 bee or not to be that is the question Romeo where fore art thou a horse a kingdom for a horse alas poor yorath I knew him well. If I were a rich man dadedadedadedadededadedada all day long I'd yadedadada if I was a wealthy man....... Cats snoring so I poke her in the ribs and wen she says owww I say what!!! I never touched you but while you awake can u turn over you is snoring lol . Baby dice is snuggled in my armpit while I play with her back feet that she has outstretched behind her lol. I've put my iPod on to inform Eileen shakespeare don't work either. Now having a ciggie before trying this elusive sleep thing again lol


Ditta - Barry does that to me too! I chat away and suddenly there's silence, I say "are you asleep" and sometimes he says "no", but I know he was drifting off cos he didn't answer my question and eventually there's just snoring! :bash: And I'm like you struggling to get off to sleep.

Sorry Shakespeare didn't work for you! :lol2:



ditta said:


> 1 hippopotamus 2 hippopotami so is it 1 octopus 2 octopi or octopuses??


Can you tell me is it viruses or viri???



Amalthea said:


> My friend has offered me one of these *faints*
> 
> Outback Rabbit Hutch Deluxe with Run at zooplus


Bloody hell Jen I've looked at them at our garden centre and they're like penthouse suites compared to your usual cr*p rabbit hutch!


ditta said:


> eileen the postman has been yayayayaya i love them thank you


So pleased you like them. I put oval jump rings on them cos then the join is down the side and they're less likely to maybe fall off!

If anyone's interested - these are the earrings I made for Cat and Ditta just had the charms to put on her own necklace. I guess I'll have to work out what you both owe me now cos of the shoe charms too!












Shell195 said:


> Its Steves birthday today and Ive just had a delivery of flowers from him to me, how sweet is that:flrt:


You've got a star there Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> yellowwwww bird up high in banana treeeee, yellowwww bird lalalalalalalalala i cant stop singing this song but i dont know the words.....glad cat is at her mums :lol2::lol2:


 
*Yellow Bird*



*Written By: Unknown
Copyright Unknown*

Yellow bird,
Up high in banana tree,
Yellow bird,
You sit all alone like me

Did your lady frien',
Leave de nest again?
Dat is very sad,
Make me feel so bad,
You can fly away,
In the sky away,
You're more lucky dan me.

Yellow bird,
Up high in banana tree,
Yellow bird,
You sit all alone like me

I also have a pretty gal,
She not with me today,
Dey all de same
De pretty gal,
Make dem de nest,
Den dey fly away.

Yellow bird,
Up high in banana tree,
Yellow bird,
You sit all alone like me

Wish dat I were a yellow bird,
I fly away wid you,
But I am not a yellow bird,
So here I sit,
Nothin' else to do.

Yellow bird,
Up high in banana tree,
Yellow bird,
You sit all alone like me

Let her fly away,
On de sky away,
Picker coming soon,
Pick from night to noon,
Black and yellow you,
Like banana too,
He might pick you someday.

Yellow bird,
Up high in banana tree,
Yellow bird,
You sit all alone like me


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Afternoon or evening - not sure which it should be! :lol2:
> 
> Had a slow start this morning - ran out of night nurse last night and woke up with a blocked nose and a stinkin headache, so hadn't time to come on and say morning before I went car booting.
> 
> Well that's our last car boot of the year - we offered everything for £1, 50p or less and still managed to make £40, so quite surprising. Now I've got the rest in the boot of the car to take to the charity shop tomorrow where they'll no doubt price everything at 6 times that and sell it!!!Ditta - Barry does that to me too! I chat away and suddenly there's silence, I say "are you asleep" and sometimes he says "no", but I know he was drifting off cos he didn't answer my question and eventually there's just snoring! :bash: And I'm like you struggling to get off to sleep.
> 
> Sorry Shakespeare didn't work for you! :lol2:
> 
> Can you tell me is it viruses or viri???
> 
> Bloody hell Jen I've looked at them at our garden centre and they're like penthouse suites compared to your usual cr*p rabbit hutch!
> So pleased you like them. I put oval jump rings on them cos then the join is down the side and they're less likely to maybe fall off!
> 
> If anyone's interested - these are the earrings I made for Cat and Ditta just had the charms to put on her own necklace. I guess I'll have to work out what you both owe me now cos of the shoe charms too!
> 
> image
> 
> You've got a star there Shell! :2thumb:


 
Im glad you had a good day, me and Soph have been cooking a beef roast for Steves tea and we made a devils food cake. No point in him going out for his birthday as after a 12 hour shift he will just fall asleep:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im glad you had a good day, me and Soph have been cooking a beef roast for Steves tea and we made a devils food cake. No point in him going out for his birthday as after a 12 hour shift he will just fall asleep:whistling2:


Wot??? No nap??? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Wot??? No nap??? :whistling2:


 
Nearly, but by the time I thought about it I had to much to do:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Howz tings hangin bludrins


----------



## ditta

found the camera cable while i was tidying just need cat to come home now to download the pics:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> What a cool rabbit hutch and run,what you gonna put in it Jen?


Just the pinny gigs on nice days :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Its Steves birthday today and Ive just had a delivery of flowers from him to me, how sweet is that:flrt:


Awwwww!!!

And I know, Eileen!!! (I forgot to quote your post) I was drooling over that hutch on ebay when I was trawling for a home for the girls! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Just heading out to go watch Avatar again  BBL


----------



## Cillah

Hahahahahaha! Some people make me laugh! Stupid..

OP

hello can anyone help ? i have got two six month old girly guinea pigs and i have just had three male guinea pigs they are six weeks old but the girls wont have them in the hutch ?

Reply

why are you putting males in with females???????????
omg. 

OP

do you know if the males will get my girls pregnant ? i love guinea pigs i got five


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Hahahahahaha! Some people make me laugh! Stupid..
> 
> OP
> 
> hello can anyone help ? i have got two six month old girly guinea pigs and i have just had three male guinea pigs they are six weeks old but the girls wont have them in the hutch ?
> 
> Reply
> 
> why are you putting males in with females???????????
> omg.
> 
> OP
> 
> 
> 
> do you know if the males will get my girls pregnant ? i love guinea pigs i got five


 
Maybe they think that the boys practise safe sex LMAO:roll2:

Was that on here?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Maybe they think that the boys practise safe sex LMAO:roll2:
> 
> Was that on here?


Haha. :2thumb:

Nah, Preloved.


----------



## Cillah

He wants to make a guinea pig village. :lol2:

http://forums.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-forums.showdiscussion/thread_id-62360/a4a4f859.html


----------



## pippainnit

feorag said:


> Can you tell me is it viruses or viri???


Viruses 

The plural of octopus can be either octopuses or octopi, however the first one is most commonly used.

Same with cactuses or cacti, although cacti is more widely accepted. 

English is funny. Find it all fascinating though.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> He wants to make a guinea pig village. :lol2:
> 
> Preloved | guinea pigs discussion uk


 
Ive just replied on that thread:lol2: Some people are not even capable of looking after themselves let alone pets:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just the pinny gigs on nice days :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww!!!
> 
> And I know, Eileen!!! (I forgot to quote your post) I was drooling over that hutch on ebay when I was trawling for a home for the girls! :2thumb:


 

Lucky pinny gigs:no1:


----------



## feorag

Hi all - been to the pub for my weekly steak! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:

Then called in at Tesco for some shopping. Bought some lush Ben & Jerry Fairly Nuts Ice Cream, which is absolutely lush!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: We bought a tub each and have sat and ate the lot! :gasp: Well I gave some of mine to the ratty chappies, but we ate the rest ourselves. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Ive just replied on that thread:lol2: Some people are not even capable of looking after themselves let alone pets:bash:


It's funny how easily people say they've changed their minds.. :0


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> It's funny how easily people say they've changed their minds.. :0


 

Haha, stupid girl:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Or even baby Dice:whistling2:





feorag said:


> :lol2: I did wonder too! :whistling2:
> 
> Aw Atuki is gorgeous and I'm sure he's grown! :2thumb:


dit calls her baby spice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone Sorry it has taken me so long to reply but my net went down today after it was supposed to of been fixed and has only recently been sorted out.
Ok reason for no sleep is becuase I am in agony my fybro is playing up big style and also have ladies probs and the two together just really dont go. ALso had neoghbour kick off at 5.30am and so even if I wasnt in pain I would of not gotten any sleep as dogd were going mad at all the shouting. 
Think I must of been really evil in a previous life as at moment nothing is going right what with the cats passing and glyns sister being told she is getting no help after her stroke even though she was promised it. Now we have been told that student finance will not pay Glyns tuition fees this year so unles I can find £3260 he will have to quit his course after passing this year with flying colours, so we are hoping the university will be able to help pay them or waive his fees for this year as he so deserves to finish this course. So all in all I am a bag of nerves in massive amounts of pain and under a load of stress so no sleep


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone Sorry it has taken me so long to reply but my net went down today after it was supposed to of been fixed and has only recently been sorted out.
> Ok reason for no sleep is becuase I am in agony my fybro is playing up big style and also have ladies probs and the two together just really dont go. ALso had neoghbour kick off at 5.30am and so even if I wasnt in pain I would of not gotten any sleep as dogd were going mad at all the shouting.
> Think I must of been really evil in a previous life as at moment nothing is going right what with the cats passing and glyns sister being told she is getting no help after her stroke even though she was promised it. Now we have been told that student finance will not pay Glyns tuition fees this year so unles I can find £3260 he will have to quit his course after passing this year with flying colours, so we are hoping the university will be able to help pay them or waive his fees for this year as he so deserves to finish this course. So all in all I am a bag of nerves in massive amounts of pain and under a load of stress so no sleep


 no good hun, hopefully things will get better soon.

eileen you've just reminded me i've got cookie dough flavour in the freezer (goes to dig out)


jen thats the huh i want for when i get ferrets it looks brill


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, my earrings look brilliant!! they look gorgeous on!! i wondered, as im always a pain in the arse and wouldnt want to break tradition....do you have anymore pink beads left like these ones? thinkin about puttin the other skunk on a nice little thong or something to make a matchin necklace? :whistling2: you need to pm me with total owed too

also i have a dilemma guys
ive bought a used skirt off ebay, not for much, and as its used dont expect it to be in perfect condition, and i wash them before wearin anyway, but one i bought the other day arrived today and it was filthy!! marks all over it n what looks like coke or chocolate stains on it! that shifted with a little rubbin with a cloth, so its not been washed, i would expect it to be before sendin!! ive messaged the girl, waitin a reply, but woul you leave negative feedback because of that or what?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, my earrings look brilliant!! they look gorgeous on!! i wondered, as im always a pain in the arse and wouldnt want to break tradition....do you have anymore pink beads left like these ones? thinkin about puttin the other skunk on a nice little thong or something to make a matchin necklace? :whistling2: you need to pm me with total owed too
> 
> also i have a dilemma guys
> ive bought a used skirt off ebay, not for much, and as its used dont expect it to be in perfect condition, and i wash them before wearin anyway, but one i bought the other day arrived today and it was filthy!! marks all over it n what looks like coke or chocolate stains on it! that shifted with a little rubbin with a cloth, so its not been washed, i would expect it to be before sendin!! ive messaged the girl, waitin a reply, but woul you leave negative feedback because of that or what?


 
Too bloody right I would, thats not on at all:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

negative or neutral shell?

heres a couple of pics from the other day

us n that geezer from the bill


michelle and baby spicer dicer 


bruno who i fell in love with and WANT!:bash::flrt:





and heres the earrings on eileen :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yes Cat I would. If you leave negative feedback and she replies, you can reply to her reply, so if she tries to badmouth you in response you can add a bit more to justify it! I think that's disgusting by the way - dirty b*tch!!! I always wash and iron any clothing I sell on ebay!

As far as the beads go Cat, yes I do have more of the beads if you want a necklace?


----------



## Shell195

I hate the photo of me:bash: Dice looks good though:flrt:

ETA I must remember to book a hairdressers appointment


----------



## feorag

Oops - we cross posted - great photographs!! :2thumb:

Baby Spice Dice looks gorgeous and very cuddly!!

And the earrings actually look good! :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Yes Cat I would. If you leave negative feedback and she replies, you can reply to her reply, so if she tries to badmouth you in response you can add a bit more to justify it! I think that's disgusting by the way - dirty b*tch!!! I always wash and iron any clothing I sell on ebay!
> 
> As far as the beads go Cat, yes I do have more of the beads if you want a necklace?


so wait for her reply then leave feedback? or leave feedback before she replies?

yes i would love a necklace, i didnt realise they would look so good eileen so think its only right that i have a matchin necklace :lol2: ust add it to my bill n pm me the total please if its not too much trouble? :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> I hate the photo of me:bash: Dice looks good though:flrt:


you can hardly see any of ya!! n you always look gorgeous, a natural beauty :flrt:



feorag said:


> Oops - we cross posted - great photographs!! :2thumb:
> 
> Baby Spice Dice looks gorgeous and very cuddly!!
> 
> And the earrings actually look good! :gasp:


 
theyre wonderful!!

ps, has anyone ever eaten gnocchi? bought some today but ont know what to do with it? as in put it with? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I HATE pics of me:bash:

I spent ages doing my hair(not that you would know) but was that stressed I kept running my hand through it:lol2:

The earings look great:2thumb:

Ive never fancied eating gnocchi I dont even now how you eat it lol


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so wait for her reply then leave feedback? or leave feedback before she replies?
> 
> I think to be fair you should wait to see what her reply is. If she's apologetic then just leave neutral and if she's stroppy then I would leave negative. No-one expects to buy second hand clothing and it be dirty!
> 
> yes i would love a necklace, i didnt realise they would look so good eileen so think its only right that i have a matchin necklace :lol2: ust add it to my bill n pm me the total please if its not too much trouble? :2thumb:
> 
> So are you wanting one just in those 3 beads, or what???
> 
> I mightn't have enough to string a whole necklace together but if I haven't, I've got some pink faux suede and can make it a "half in half"?
> 
> :lol2:





Shell195 said:


> I HATE pics of me:bash:
> 
> I spent ages doing my hair(not that you would know) but was that stressed I kept running my hand through it:lol2:
> 
> The earings look great:2thumb:
> 
> Ive never fancied eating gnocchi I dont even now how you eat it lol


Shell you're half hidden behind Dice!!! so can hardly see you!!

And thanks for the comment about the earrings!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello people! Day one of dog-sitting 4 mad bouncing Boston Terriers & a one-eyed Chinese Crested, things going suprisingly smooth so far! Shouldn't speak too soon I suppose! Eeep


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello people! Day one of dog-sitting 4 mad bouncing Boston Terriers & a one-eyed Chinese Crested, things going suprisingly smooth so far! Shouldn't speak too soon I suppose! Eeep


 how long you got them for coll, any pics of the short arsed pack


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> how long you got them for coll, any pics of the short arsed pack


We've got them til next Thursday. Heres a pic of the 3 pups with their mum Daphne.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> We've got them til next Thursday. Heres a pic of the 3 pups with their mum Daphne.
> 
> image


 awww like teeny anorexic bull dogs


they are very cute


----------



## Amalthea

The extended Avatar was good  Ended up crying (of course)

Gorgeous pics all around!!  Am off to bed, cuz I am at work in the morning and Gary is off to somewhere or other for two days first thing.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> awww like teeny anorexic bull dogs
> 
> 
> they are very cute


Teeny???? You wouldn't say that if you'd had one of them leap up & nearly KO you with their head! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> The extended Avatar was good  Ended up crying (of course)
> 
> Gorgeous pics all around!!  Am off to bed, cuz I am at work in the morning and Gary is off to somewhere or other for two days first thing.


Cheers Jen. Goodnight x


----------



## tomwilson

i'm sitting in dianas dads 300 pound recliner, very comfy, very expensive


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm sitting in dianas dads 300 pound recliner, very comfy, very expensive


Have you decided about the duprasi yet Tom?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm sitting in dianas dads 300 pound recliner, very comfy, very expensive


Be careful!!! :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Have you decided about the duprasi yet Tom?


 dina asked them but never got an answer just a look of horor, probably as good as a no though, i haven't thought about it much yet hun as i still haven't got the lizards, terapins or fish here yet as no one has been able to help me wih transport, should be sorted by the weekend though


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Col cute bostons do they come in any other colours other than black and white just curious lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi Col cute bostons do they come in any other colours other than black and white just curious lol


Hey hun. They normally just come in black & white, & Brindle & white. Sometimes you get a very light brindle almost red.


----------



## tomwilson

i'm off to bed guys night night


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh right had to ask Col as have only have seen them in the black and white


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Tom : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh right had to ask Col as have only have seen them in the black and white


Yes, lots of people have never seen a Boston Terrier in the flesh, & the ones you normally see in books are black & whites. I prefer the black & whites personally.


----------



## sammy1969

I have seen htem in the flesh lol someone round here regularly looks after one and was surprised to know i knew what breed it was but as for different colour snever knew they came in an other ones


----------



## oldtyme

sammy1969 said:


> Hi Col cute bostons do they come in any other colours other than black and white just curious lol


i should dont post here cos not in click but bostons come in all colours but 
if you talk to breeder the only colour is black nwhite 

i see pure white , pure blue ,other blue ,pure red 

here u few pic


----------



## sammy1969

oldtyme said:


> i should dont post here cos not in click but bostons come in all colours but
> if you talk to breeder the only colour is black nwhite
> 
> i see pure white , pure blue ,other blue ,pure red
> 
> here u few pic
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


I dont know about cliques oldtyme but i must admit i didnt relaise there was so many colour forms in bostons so thank you for posting those pics i do like the one in the first pic and the one in the last with its odd eyes. Are they all bostons though as some dont look typical of the breed


----------



## oldtyme

sammy1969 said:


> I dont know about cliques oldtyme but i must admit i didnt relaise there was so many colour forms in bostons so thank you for posting those pics i do like the one in the first pic and the one in the last with its odd eyes. Are they all bostons though as some dont look typical of the breed


yea bostons if you look on the net you see lot of colour 

i hated of rfuk cos the people i know and they confused me with other people i know as 1 preson aka i several peolpe


----------



## sammy1969

WEll as I say I know nothing of that so cant comment but again thank you for posting pics of other colours of bostons


----------



## oldtyme

sammy1969 said:


> WEll as I say I know nothing of that so cant comment but again thank you for posting pics of other colours of bostons


no prob that what rfuk here for :no1:
what a lot of people forgot about :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

*YAWN* morning......


----------



## Cillah

Morning . The weather is bad but it's so cosy at the same time, haha.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *YAWN* morning......


What was in the extended Avatar? I've heard the sex scene was extended as I read an article about them orgasming or something, odd. Anyway I am curious? :lol2:


----------



## pippainnit

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> also i have a dilemma guys
> ive bought a used skirt off ebay, not for much, and as its used dont expect it to be in perfect condition, and i wash them before wearin anyway, but one i bought the other day arrived today and it was filthy!! marks all over it n what looks like coke or chocolate stains on it! that shifted with a little rubbin with a cloth, so its not been washed, i would expect it to be before sendin!! ive messaged the girl, waitin a reply, but woul you leave negative feedback because of that or what?


Definitely, and I wouldn't be concerned about them potentially leaving you negative feedback as you can respond to it. A cheeky way would be to wait a while before leaving feedback (think it's like 30 days at the moment before the time expires) and leave her feedback just before that time's up and then she won't be able to leave any for you.

That's how it used to work - not sure if it might have changed since though.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Colin - lovely photo of Daphne and pups - have you got all 4 of them as well as the chinese crested??

Neil - I've been in dogs all my life and I didn't know you could get that many different colours and shades of Bostons either!

Jen you were up early :lol: - but you've work today haven't you?

Well I'm off to the next town to drop off all the remaining car boot stuff into a charity shop - that's my job today. Then gonna come back and work on a necklace for Cat, then clear the dining table of all my jewellery so I can get my sewing machine out to make the hammocks for you Shell.

I'm such a busy little bee! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon all. Just got back from shopping again, still got to clean the house:bash:
Cute bostons, Ive only ever seen black/white and brindle

Id forgotten all about the hammocks Eileen:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck

Hi all,

We have a bit of a dilemma here so figured the crazy cat lady section would be a good place to pop into lol (and a fab section it is too may I add!)

We're having to move in the next couple of months and as such are having to rehome the majority of our furry family which unfortunately includes two cats  

The problem we have is this, Molly is 7 and Jasmine is 13, and everybody seems to either want kittens or cant be bothered to pay a rehoming fee. 

Obviously these people wont get within a mile of these ladies and we don't want them to go into a rescue especially with older cats being so difficult to rehome!

My question to you is, are there people out there who give good homes to cats nowadays? Or does everybody want an underage kitten to stick outside and feed whenever it decides to come back? I tell you, after replies of "I'll give you a tenner", "theyre too old!" etc etc, I do wonder.... *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Not having a nap first? :whistling2: he he!

Good job I hadn't then! I've taken all the clothes and leftovers to the charity shop. Do you know I went into the Cancer UK Shop first (which is a charity I like to support) and handed in a couple of bags of clothing and asked if I could have the bags back, because they were big material bags and good for taking large amounts of stuff. So she pulled a face and said she hadn't the room to sort them out straight away as she only had one work table at the back, so I said OK, I'll leave them with you and I'll collect them next week, so she said OK, next time can you bring them in black plastic bin bags!! So I said I usually did, but I'd done a car boot sale the previous day and everything had just been packed in these bags and she said "Oh if they've been to a car boot sale we can't take them!" so I asked why not and she said "If they haven't sold at a car boot sale, they won't sell here". I thought what a f*cking nerve! They were all good clothes, clean, washed, ironed and they would have sold eventually, (there was even a dress I'd bought a few years ago and never even worn - it was brand spanking new!!!). I showed her a beautiful fur lined denim jacket that was Anne's grandson's and outgrown because it was on top of the bag and asked if she was telling me that that wouldn't sell and she said "we don't sell children's clothes!" So I just said "suit yourself I'll take them to a shop that will appreciate them" and walked out! Am I the only one who thinks that is unbelievable from a charity shop asking for stuff to sell??? No wonder everyone at the car boot sale was complaining about charity shops and their attitudes whenever I mentioned it yesterday!!

So I took them to Dr Barnados and she took the lot willingly! Cancer UK's loss, Dr Barnados' gain as far as I'm concerned!!!

Now gonna walk the dog, then have a look at beads for Cat's necklace and hopefully make your hammocks tomorrow Shell! Good job I hadn't forgotten! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

spider_duck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have a bit of a dilemma here so figured the crazy cat lady section would be a good place to pop into lol (and a fab section it is too may I add!)
> 
> We're having to move in the next couple of months and as such are having to rehome the majority of our furry family which unfortunately includes two cats
> 
> The problem we have is this, Molly is 7 and Jasmine is 13, and everybody seems to either want kittens or cant be bothered to pay a rehoming fee.
> 
> Obviously these people wont get within a mile of these ladies and we don't want them to go into a rescue especially with older cats being so difficult to rehome!
> 
> My question to you is, are there people out there who give good homes to cats nowadays? Or does everybody want an underage kitten to stick outside and feed whenever it decides to come back? I tell you, after replies of "I'll give you a tenner", "theyre too old!" etc etc, I do wonder.... *sigh*


We cross posted so I've just seen this.

There are a lot of people who will take older cats, people who are old themselves may not want to take on a kitten and the training it involves, some may feel buying a kitten at their age, the kitten might outlive them and leave a problem for their children, so are happy to take on older animals. It really depends on the individual.

I think your problem is going to be the present economic climate which means there's been a lot of dumped pets on rescues/sanctuaries etc and so they are all full and there are still many animals out there in need of homes. So in a way you're in a 'glutted' market, which makes it even more difficult to find good homes for animals. Sorry! :blush:


----------



## Cillah

Just cleaned out Dippy and moved around the pet room. I think it looks great and more spacious. I moved the tank to where I want the Duprasi to go and moved the rats to the other side.. Fiddled with their cage a bit, washed their hammocks, cleaned out Charlies old cage and kept it out because it isn't going to be empty for long.. Now I have a large spare area if I want to build a C&C cage..


----------



## sammy1969

spider_duck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have a bit of a dilemma here so figured the crazy cat lady section would be a good place to pop into lol (and a fab section it is too may I add!)
> 
> We're having to move in the next couple of months and as such are having to rehome the majority of our furry family which unfortunately includes two cats
> 
> The problem we have is this, Molly is 7 and Jasmine is 13, and everybody seems to either want kittens or cant be bothered to pay a rehoming fee.
> 
> Obviously these people wont get within a mile of these ladies and we don't want them to go into a rescue especially with older cats being so difficult to rehome!
> 
> My question to you is, are there people out there who give good homes to cats nowadays? Or does everybody want an underage kitten to stick outside and feed whenever it decides to come back? I tell you, after replies of "I'll give you a tenner", "theyre too old!" etc etc, I do wonder.... *sigh*


I beleive there are people out there who do take older pets I personally would take on an older pet if I was looking for one which unfortunately at the moment I am not. Yes I think it is harder to rehome older pets becuase most peopel do want them from youngsters but dont give up it isnt a lost cause there will be someone who will be able to take them


----------



## feorag

Me back from my walk. Was walking along and met a little old man with a little old dog! :lol: Said "lovely day" as I walked past and he said "loads of blackberries" and he had a big bag of blackberries in his hand. I said I knew and kept forgetting to bring a bag with me to collect some for my rats and so he gave me a couple of bags! So me and Skye went into a cornfield and I threw his stick for him and picked blackberries from the bushes around the edge. 

Have now got a lush bag of blackberries, some for the rats and gonna make a blackberry crumble with the rest! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Me back from my walk. Was walking along and met a little old man with a little old dog! :lol: Said "lovely day" as I walked past and he said "loads of blackberries" and he had a big bag of blackberries in his hand. I said I knew and kept forgetting to bring a bag with me to collect some for my rats and so he gave me a couple of bags! So me and Skye went into a cornfield and I threw his stick for him and picked blackberries from the bushes around the edge.
> 
> Have now got a lush bag of blackberries, some for the rats and gonna make a blackberry crumble with the rest! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


 
Mmmm, sounds tasty, you made me hungry when I read this so Ive just had some of the devils food cake Sophie made for Steves birthday and now I feel sick:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

spider_duck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have a bit of a dilemma here so figured the crazy cat lady section would be a good place to pop into lol (and a fab section it is too may I add!)
> 
> We're having to move in the next couple of months and as such are having to rehome the majority of our furry family which unfortunately includes two cats
> 
> The problem we have is this, Molly is 7 and Jasmine is 13, and everybody seems to either want kittens or cant be bothered to pay a rehoming fee.
> 
> Obviously these people wont get within a mile of these ladies and we don't want them to go into a rescue especially with older cats being so difficult to rehome!
> 
> My question to you is, are there people out there who give good homes to cats nowadays? Or does everybody want an underage kitten to stick outside and feed whenever it decides to come back? I tell you, after replies of "I'll give you a tenner", "theyre too old!" etc etc, I do wonder.... *sigh*


 
There are people who will take older cats its just finding them:bash: Sadly the rescues are full of cats all ages so you would be hard pushed to find any to take them even if you wanted them too. All you can do is keep advertising them and hope that someone comes along soon
Good luck


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Not having a nap first? :whistling2: he he!
> 
> Good job I hadn't then! I've taken all the clothes and leftovers to the charity shop. Do you know I went into the Cancer UK Shop first (which is a charity I like to support) and handed in a couple of bags of clothing and asked if I could have the bags back, because they were big material bags and good for taking large amounts of stuff. So she pulled a face and said she hadn't the room to sort them out straight away as she only had one work table at the back, so I said OK, I'll leave them with you and I'll collect them next week, so she said OK, next time can you bring them in black plastic bin bags!! So I said I usually did, but I'd done a car boot sale the previous day and everything had just been packed in these bags and she said "Oh if they've been to a car boot sale we can't take them!" so I asked why not and she said "If they haven't sold at a car boot sale, they won't sell here". I thought what a f*cking nerve! They were all good clothes, clean, washed, ironed and they would have sold eventually, (there was even a dress I'd bought a few years ago and never even worn - it was brand spanking new!!!). I showed her a beautiful fur lined denim jacket that was Anne's grandson's and outgrown because it was on top of the bag and asked if she was telling me that that wouldn't sell and she said "we don't sell children's clothes!" So I just said "suit yourself I'll take them to a shop that will appreciate them" and walked out! Am I the only one who thinks that is unbelievable from a charity shop asking for stuff to sell??? No wonder everyone at the car boot sale was complaining about charity shops and their attitudes whenever I mentioned it yesterday!!
> 
> So I took them to Dr Barnados and she took the lot willingly! Cancer UK's loss, Dr Barnados' gain as far as I'm concerned!!!
> 
> Now gonna walk the dog, then have a look at beads for Cat's necklace and hopefully make your hammocks tomorrow Shell! Good job I hadn't forgotten! :lol2:


Charity shops like this are so annoying, ungrateful gits:bash:

I think I only had afternoon naps to catch up with all the lost sleep over the openday weekend as I feel fine now:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think I only had afternoon naps to catch up with all the lost sleep over the openday weekend as I feel fine now:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Of course! :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Ohkay I am taking a short break.. So far I've..

- Tidied up the lounge room
- Cleaned out Dippy
- Spent time with Dippy
- Washed the dishes
- Put them away
- Rearranged the pet room
- Fed everyone and spot cleaned their cages
- Cleaned our bedroom
- Cleaned the bathroom
- Put washing away
- Put another load of washing on
- Hung it out
- Did the dishes
- Put them away
- Vacuumed the house
- Took the rubbish out

Now I am taking a break before I do dinner and get the rats out. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Ohkay I am taking a short break.. So far I've..
> 
> - Tidied up the lounge room
> - Cleaned out Dippy
> - Spent time with Dippy
> - Washed the dishes
> - Put them away
> - Rearranged the pet room
> - Fed everyone and spot cleaned their cages
> - Cleaned our bedroom
> - Cleaned the bathroom
> - Put washing away
> - Put another load of washing on
> - Hung it out
> - Did the dishes
> - Put them away
> - Vacuumed the house
> - Took the rubbish out
> 
> Now I am taking a break before I do dinner and get the rats out. :lol2:


 
You have been a busy girl,if I knew you were that keen you could have come and done mine too:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> You have been a busy girl,if I knew you were that keen you could have come and done mine too:whistling2:


I would if you pay in Duprasi :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

The sanctuary is holding a 70`s night on Saturday so Im off out, should be fun. I was going to dress up but I forgot all about it so normal clothes for me:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I would if you pay in Duprasi :lol2:


:lol2: Im going to try sexing them later, what sex would you prefer(not for cleaning duties)


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Im going to try sexing them later, what sex would you prefer(not for cleaning duties)


I'm not really bothered if there is no behaviour differences between the two?

If there isn't I'm really fine just letting everyone else choose and taking whatever sex is left .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I'm not really bothered if there is no behaviour differences between the two?
> 
> If there isn't I'm really fine just letting everyone else choose and taking whatever sex is left .


 
I dont think there is any difference other than the males grow bigger and are more lazy(like rats lol) I will let you know sexes later


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I dont think there is any difference other than the males grow bigger and are more lazy(like rats lol) I will let you know sexes later


That makes a boy sound more appealing. I want a squishy Dup. :flrt:


----------



## ditta

and boys rape their sisters:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> and boys rape their sisters:gasp::gasp:


Men.. :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

My rats have figured out a way they can all still be together even though four of them don't fit in the cube..


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> What was in the extended Avatar? I've heard the sex scene was extended as I read an article about them orgasming or something, odd. Anyway I am curious? :lol2:


Yeah... There were a few bits that were added. You find out about the school a bit. And the sex scene was interesting :lol2: And there's a bit at the end that had me (and a lady sitting behind me) crying. :blush:



feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Colin - lovely photo of Daphne and pups - have you got all 4 of them as well as the chinese crested??
> 
> Neil - I've been in dogs all my life and I didn't know you could get that many different colours and shades of Bostons either!
> 
> *Jen you were up early :lol: - but you've work today haven't you?*
> 
> Well I'm off to the next town to drop off all the remaining car boot stuff into a charity shop - that's my job today. Then gonna come back and work on a necklace for Cat, then clear the dining table of all my jewellery so I can get my sewing machine out to make the hammocks for you Shell.
> 
> I'm such a busy little bee! :lol2:


Yup.... And Gary left for where ever it is he's gone this morning, so I had to catch the bus. Just home now.



feorag said:


> Me back from my walk. Was walking along and met a little old man with a little old dog! :lol: Said "lovely day" as I walked past and he said "loads of blackberries" and he had a big bag of blackberries in his hand. I said I knew and kept forgetting to bring a bag with me to collect some for my rats and so he gave me a couple of bags! So me and Skye went into a cornfield and I threw his stick for him and picked blackberries from the bushes around the edge.
> 
> Have now got a lush bag of blackberries, some for the rats and gonna make a blackberry crumble with the rest! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


Ooooh!! Love blackberries!! Will have to go have a nosey at our normal spot to see if they're ready :mf_dribble:



ditta said:


> and boys rape their sisters:gasp::gasp:


*lol* And now poor Mojo's not got anybody to "play" with

It was a busy day today. Am knackered!! I spent the first 3 hours of work sorting through the multitude of boxes of playwear (costumes) and making some sort of order since it's stock take on the 7th. I was sticky and disgusting by the end of that. Then I had to sort out the lubes and lotions ready for the move on Sunday. Which took me til I finished. I could really do with a back rub now and Gary's away tonight. Figgers.


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... There were a few bits that were added. You find out about the school a bit. And the sex scene was interesting :lol2: And there's a bit at the end that had me (and a lady sitting behind me) crying. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.... And Gary left for where ever it is he's gone this morning, so I had to catch the bus. Just home now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh!! Love blackberries!! Will have to go have a nosey at our normal spot to see if they're ready :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> *lol* And now poor Mojo's not got anybody to "play" with
> 
> It was a busy day today. Am knackered!! I spent the first 3 hours of work sorting through the multitude of boxes of playwear (costumes) and making some sort of order since it's stock take on the 7th. I was sticky and disgusting by the end of that. Then I had to sort out the lubes and lotions ready for the move on Sunday. Which took me til I finished.* I could really do with a back rub now and Gary's away tonight. Figgers*.


 get mojo on to that he seems a bit into ladies:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> My rats have figured out a way they can all still be together even though four of them don't fit in the cube..
> 
> image


We cross posted and I missed this. SOOOO cute!!! :flrt:



ditta said:


> get mojo on to that he seems a bit into ladies:whistling2:


 
Indeedy, but I don't imagine he'd have much strength behind his little hands :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ive just kicked vodafones ass! whoop whoop : victory:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive just kicked vodafones ass! whoop whoop : victory:


 
Its about time someone did:no1:
What did they do this time?


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive just kicked vodafones ass! whoop whoop : victory:


 
Go you!! :no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Its about time someone did:no1:
> What did they do this time?


 my 8.1 mp cam phone brike a week ago, get a call to say its back, get to the shop, they say they havent been able to fix it and as the phone is discontinued theyll offer me alternatives....all the alternatives were 5mp cam phones which i wasnt happy with, so she said i can go home n dispute it with the insurance over the phone cos it will have to come from me. the only 8mp cam out atm is the sony vivas, which she said they wont offfer cos its a £500 phone apparently....so i rung up the insurance, they told me about 6 times that they can only offer me like for like, so after me sayin what options do i have, and her repeatin herself again i said right no choice but to cancel and im not payin any cancelation fee, so she put me back through to customer services who said i believe you want to cancel, i said i dont want to cancel but i entered into a contract for 24 months for an 8mp cam phone only for 12 onths down the line me not to have it! and i pay more per month for mine than for the vivas, so off he tottered to speak to manager, came back after about 10 mins on hold n said " right iss allan you can have the vivas" i was all ready for more fightin talk, and i was like "what?!?" :lol2: so its comin on monday. the only disappointment is i wanted it in pink but they got none left so have to settle for silver


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my 8.1 mp cam phone brike a week ago, get a call to say its back, get to the shop, they say they havent been able to fix it and as the phone is discontinued theyll offer me alternatives....all the alternatives were 5mp cam phones which i wasnt happy with, so she said i can go home n dispute it with the insurance over the phone cos it will have to come from me. the only 8mp cam out atm is the sony vivas, which she said they wont offfer cos its a £500 phone apparently....so i rung up the insurance, they told me about 6 times that they can only offer me like for like, so after me sayin what options do i have, and her repeatin herself again i said right no choice but to cancel and im not payin any cancelation fee, so she put me back through to customer services who said i believe you want to cancel, i said i dont want to cancel but i entered into a contract for 24 months for an 8mp cam phone only for 12 onths down the line me not to have it! and i pay more per month for mine than for the vivas, so off he tottered to speak to manager, came back after about 10 mins on hold n said " right iss allan you can have the vivas" i was all ready for more fightin talk, and i was like "what?!?" :lol2: so its comin on monday. the only disappointment is i wanted it in pink but they got none left so have to settle for silver


 

Excellent:no1:

You can make it pink 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ERICSSON-VIVAZ-LEATHER-POCKET-CELLAPOD/dp/B003E6KXC2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-li...ve=22278&creativeASIN=B003U29U9W&linkCode=asm

http://www.mobileden.co.uk/mobilephones/pc/Sony-Ericsson-Vivaz-Pink-Flip-Case-8062p3934.htm


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Excellent:no1:
> 
> You can make it pink
> 
> SONY ERICSSON VIVAZ PINK LEATHER POCKET POUCH COVER: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: Used and New: HOT PINK SOFT SILICONE DIAMOND CASE COVER FOR SONY ERICSSON VIVAZ U5i
> 
> Sony Ericsson Vivaz Pink Flip Case - Mobile Den


 
oooh thans for that shell, though none look as smart as it in real ruby colour. i got excited thinkin the case was changable! lol think the last links the best though cant make out i it has a screen cover or not?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

lookin on ebay that vivas isnt a £500 phone, its a £250 phone, lyin sods

oooooh
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sony-Ericsson..._MobilePhonesCasesPouches&hash=item4aa26ba112


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Cat!!!


----------



## Cillah

I have a box of Nestle Dairy Box next to me and I can't eat it until Martin is off the phone! But they are so yummy and I've already eaten two. :mf_dribble:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I have a box of Nestle Dairy Box next to me and I can't eat it until Martin is off the phone! But they are so yummy and I've already eaten two. :mf_dribble:


 i is eating a feast that is melting on my computer desk:mf_dribble:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> i is eating a feast that is melting on my computer desk:mf_dribble:


Yum! :2thumb:

I am eating another chocolate. It's Martin's fault he is taking so long and I don't care that they are his. They are too yum!:lol2:

He's thinking of a Dup name right now. I think he wants a boy Shell~


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Yum! :2thumb:
> 
> I am eating another chocolate. It's Martin's fault he is taking so long and I don't care that they are his. They are too yum!:lol2:
> 
> He's thinking of a Dup name right now. I think he wants a boy Shell~


 
Will have a look shortly:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i got a skirt off ebay, i LOVE it, but its a bit small...........like 5 inches too small on ma hips :whistling2: i knew gettin it was a risk cos its a small, but she told e the waist was 34 inches, mines 33, she didnt tell me the hips were 34 inches too....and mine are 40 :blush: wonder if i can lose 5-6 inches off ma hips realistically? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone! My blackberry pudding was lush and the rats *loved *theirs! :lol2:

Cilla, that's a lovely photo of your rats!

Cat I've made up a necklace for you, but not sure if you might find it a bit chunky cos your charm isn't very big. I've made a few of this style (won't be making any more cos they're painful to put together!) but using a large scorpion charm and a large cobra and I'm not convinced that the skunk charm isn't a bit small for such a chunky necklace?

Anyway I've put it together and used a small charm of a rabbit which is maybe very slightly smaller than the skunk so you can get an idea. If it's too 'chunky' for you, I can make it like the third photo which is using similar beads, but not so chunky or I can make one like the 4th photo using the pink beads, a few white pearl type beads and the pink shell beads in the first necklace.


----------



## Cillah

Thanks Eileen . They are very cute little terrors!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Hi everyone! My blackberry pudding was lush and the rats *loved *theirs! :lol2:
> 
> Cilla, that's a lovely photo of your rats!
> 
> Cat I've made up a necklace for you, but not sure if you might find it a bit chunky cos your charm isn't very big. I've made a few of this style (won't be making any more cos they're painful to put together!) but using a large scorpion charm and a large cobra and I'm not convinced that the skunk charm isn't a bit small for such a chunky necklace?
> 
> Anyway I've put it together and used a small charm of a rabbit which is maybe very slightly smaller than the skunk so you can get an idea. If it's too 'chunky' for you, I can make it like the third photo which is using similar beads, but not so chunky or I can make one like the 4th photo using the pink beads, a few white pearl type beads and the pink shell beads in the first necklace.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


i love them all but i do agree that the skunky charm might be swamped with the bigger ones, i like necklace 4 if you could make it like that? am i bein a pain in the arse? :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Eileen I want a ratty bracelet for Christmasss.. I will make Martin buy it me


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i love them all but i do agree that the skunky charm might be swamped with the bigger ones, i like necklace 4 if you could make it like that? am i bein a pain in the arse? :flrt:


You've always been a pain in the arse to me - so why change now??? :lol2:

No, it won't be a problem - I love the look, but it works better with a bigger charm. Hopefully I should have enough of the beads to make the necklace without disassembling the chunky section, (which is the difficult bit to make) then I'll just put a bigger charm on that section and join it up with the pink suedette and it should be OK for someone else.



Cillah said:


> Eileen I want a ratty bracelet for Christmasss.. I will make Martin buy it me


The problem is Cilla I've looked at rat charms for someone else on here and there just aren't any good reasonable cheapish ones. I can look into it for you though if you want???


----------



## Cillah

Ohh.. That's ohkay.. What other animals have you found? That have nice charms


----------



## Amalthea

Think I'm gonna have an early night... Really tired and my back has only gotten worse as the evening has progressed. And I'm "on" and craving sweets... I really want a diet coke float, but don't think we've got any vanilla ice cream >.<


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Ohh.. That's ohkay.. What other animals have you found? That have nice charms


Well i tend to buy Tibetan silver which isn't silver at all, but a mix of metals, some of which might contain silver and some mightn't, but they are usually quite a bit cheaper than sterling silver.

Although I did recently buy 2 sterling silver golden retrievers which looked lovely, but they cost about £10 with the postage.

In my stash I've got lots of different charms now. I've got:

dragonflies
snakes - 3 different kinds
lizards
tortoise
wolves
a few different styles of cat
terrier dogs
horses
poodles
rabbits
spiders
tarantulas
owls
parrots
fox heads
fox bodies
scorpions
bats

Any good???

Unfortunately, the tibetan silver rats look like caricature rats - Mickey Mouse-ish and I for one didn't like them. There are some 'reasonable' looking silver ones at not hugely expensive prices, but still obviously a lot dearer than the tibetan silver ones.

Jen, sorry your back's bad and I sympathise wholeheartedly cos mine's been giving me gip for the last few days. In fact I've gone back on my anti-inflammatories to try and ease it a bit!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Think I'm gonna have an early night... Really tired and my back has only gotten worse as the evening has progressed. And I'm "on" and craving sweets... I really want a diet coke float, but don't think we've got any vanilla ice cream >.<



This MIGHT make you feel better.. :lol2:

MARCEL THE SHELL WITH SHOES ON on Vimeo


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> This MIGHT make you feel better.. :lol2:
> 
> MARCEL THE SHELL WITH SHOES ON on Vimeo


 
*LOL* Oh dear... I think they have too much time on their hands :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, sorry your back's bad and I sympathise wholeheartedly cos mine's been giving me gip for the last few days. In fact I've gone back on my anti-inflammatories to try and ease it a bit!


 
Been getting really painful twinges, like a trapped nerve or something, and today after all the lifting and crap at work, I'm really hurting. gonna take some anti-inflammatories before bed, as well.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Well i tend to buy Tibetan silver which isn't silver at all, but a mix of metals, some of which might contain silver and some mightn't, but they are usually quite a bit cheaper than sterling silver.
> 
> Although I did recently buy 2 sterling silver golden retrievers which looked lovely, but they cost about £10 with the postage.
> 
> In my stash I've got lots of different charms now. I've got:
> 
> dragonflies
> snakes - 3 different kinds
> lizards
> tortoise
> wolves
> a few different styles of cat
> terrier dogs
> horses
> poodles
> rabbits
> spiders
> tarantulas
> owls
> parrots
> fox heads
> fox bodies
> scorpions
> bats
> 
> Any good???
> 
> Unfortunately, the tibetan silver rats look like caricature rats - Mickey Mouse-ish and I for one didn't like them. There are some 'reasonable' looking silver ones at not hugely expensive prices, but still obviously a lot dearer than the tibetan silver ones.
> 
> Jen, sorry your back's bad and I sympathise wholeheartedly cos mine's been giving me gip for the last few days. In fact I've gone back on my anti-inflammatories to try and ease it a bit!


I would love rats. What kind of bunnies are they? 



Amalthea said:


> *LOL* Oh dear... I think they have too much time on their hands :lol2:


But how cute is it! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Do you want pet snails now, Cilla?  You could blu tak an eye to their shells *lol* Dunno about shoes, though :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

eileen- the 2 charity shops by our work both have this policy i think they should just be gratefull to get what they're given tbh

how is eveyone today


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Do you want pet snails now, Cilla?  You could blu tak an eye to their shells *lol* Dunno about shoes, though :lol2:


No way. They are too boring and not furry enough for me. :lol2:

I'd probably accidentally stand on it or something..


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> This MIGHT make you feel better.. :lol2:
> 
> MARCEL THE SHELL WITH SHOES ON on Vimeo


 awww i thought it was really sad


----------



## Shell195

Ive just sexed the dup`s and think I have 3 boys and 1 girl but I never had my reading glasses on so Im not 100% sure :lol2: I have a Mojo 2 as hes bonking everything in sight:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Will tell Mojo! He'll be super proud of his little brother, I'm sure!


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> awww i thought it was really sad


Sad =o?



Shell195 said:


> Ive just sexed the dup`s and think I have 3 boys and 1 girl but I never had my reading glasses on so Im not 100% sure :lol2: I have a Mojo 2 as hes bonking everything in sight:whistling2:


Can we have a boy? But the laziest boy you have. So I guess no Mojo. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive just sexed the dup`s and think I have 3 boys and 1 girl but I never had my reading glasses on so Im not 100% sure :lol2: I have a Mojo 2 as hes bonking everything in sight:whistling2:


 shell did you get my reply last night


----------



## Shell195

Mojo mark II :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I would love rats. What kind of bunnies are they?


the rabbits you can see on the necklace that I was showing Cat.

To give you an idea - this is the tibetan silver rat










This one is sterling silver, but it's £7.75 with free postage










This one is £10.98, but the postage is £3.23










This one is only £2.99 with £1.80 postage.











Amalthea said:


> Do you want pet snails now, Cilla?  You could blu tak an eye to their shells *lol* Dunno about shoes, though :lol2:


:lol2:


tomwilson said:


> eileen- the 2 charity shops by our work both have this policy i think they should just be gratefull to get what they're given tbh


Yet they've all got signs up in their windows "urgently need clothing, books etc etc" cos they're doing a roaring trade at the minute due to the recession! *AND *they've put their prices up cos they can!!


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> the rabbits you can see on the necklace that I was showing Cat.
> 
> To give you an idea - this is the tibetan silver rat
> 
> image
> 
> This one is sterling silver, but it's £7.75 with free postage
> 
> image
> 
> This one is £10.98, but the postage is £3.23
> 
> image
> 
> This one is only £2.99 with £1.80 postage.
> 
> image
> :lol2:
> Yet they've all got signs up in their windows "urgently need clothing, books etc etc" cos they're doing a roaring trade at the minute due to the recession! *AND *they've put their prices up cos they can!!


I love the second one but they are so expensive for me.. I don't like the cartoony one much at all to be honest. :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Sad =o?
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have a boy? But the laziest boy you have. So I guess no Mojo. :lol2:


 yeah it was dead sad, she's a little insecure shell, who can't lift pens or crayons and she can't have a dog so puls around lint, reminds me of being litte and tying string around my toy dog because mum wouldn't let me have animals


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Yet they've all got signs up in their windows "urgently need clothing, books etc etc" cos they're doing a roaring trade at the minute due to the recession! *AND *they've put their prices up cos they can!!


 we used to live next door to a charity shop, and i bought soooooo many books from them they had more anial and wildlife books than most book shops and a fraction of the price


----------



## Amalthea

I love the dearest charm!!! *figgers*


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I love the second one but they are so expensive for me.. I don't like the cartoony one much at all to be honest. :whistling2:


That's the one I like best too, but now you see what I mean about the cheap ones just not being nice! 



tomwilson said:


> reminds me of being litte and tying string around my toy dog because mum wouldn't let me have animals


I didn't even bother with the string - I just had an imaginary dog that dragged me through the streets of Newcastle to the bus stop on the way home from school! :lol2: I was about 12 or 13 at the time! :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> That's the one I like best too, but now you see what I mean about the cheap ones just not being nice!
> 
> I didn't even bother with the string - I just had an imaginary dog that dragged me through the streets of Newcastle to the bus stop on the way home from school! :lol2: I was about 12 or 13 at the time! :blush:


 me too exept it was from the bus stop home as then i wouldn't have to expian what was goining on to my friends (not that i had many)


----------



## Cillah

Goodnight everyone =)


----------



## Shell195

Night cilla and I will choose a placid boy for you

Tom I got the message but Im still not sure if you want a dup or not


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Night cilla and I will choose a placid boy for you
> 
> Tom I got the message but Im still not sure if you want a dup or not


 i want one, but i'm not allowed sorry


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Goodnight everyone =)


 night cilla


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i want one, but i'm not allowed sorry


 

Maybe next time


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> me too exept it was from the bus stop home as then i wouldn't have to expian what was goining on to my friends (not that i had many)


:lol2: I got my school friends to join in. There were 4 of us who lived on this new estate and we had to travel 7 mile to school, 2 buses, changing in the city centre. So we all ran amok through the city centre with imaginary dogs dragging us around! Well weird we were! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I want a Dup too, but I'm not allowed either, cos I've got a f*cking dog! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Maybe next time


 hopefully after th dust has settled on the new house and they an see my animals don't effect them or their pockets they might change their minds


----------



## Zoo-Man

oldtyme said:


> i should dont post here cos not in click but bostons come in all colours but
> if you talk to breeder the only colour is black nwhite
> 
> i see pure white , pure blue ,other blue ,pure red
> 
> here u few pic
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Some awful examples of Boston Terriers, mainly from other countries. The muzzle length, for example, as well as the colours.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I dont know about cliques oldtyme but i must admit i didnt relaise there was so many colour forms in bostons so thank you for posting those pics i do like the one in the first pic and the one in the last with its odd eyes. Are they all bostons though as some dont look typical of the breed


Nah, I would say there was 1, maybe 2, true Boston Terriers in that line-up. That is, by British standards. There are a lot of Bostons in the US which have quite long muzzles & a good length of tail.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> *Colin - lovely photo of Daphne and pups - have you got all 4 of them as well as the chinese crested??*
> 
> *Neil - I've been in dogs all my life and I didn't know you could get that many different colours and shades of Bostons either!*
> 
> Jen you were up early :lol: - but you've work today haven't you?
> 
> Well I'm off to the next town to drop off all the remaining car boot stuff into a charity shop - that's my job today. Then gonna come back and work on a necklace for Cat, then clear the dining table of all my jewellery so I can get my sewing machine out to make the hammocks for you Shell.
> 
> I'm such a busy little bee! :lol2:


Yes Eileen, we have the Bostons & the Chinese Crested here til next Thursday. Already I have been hit in the face 3 times by bouncing Bostons!

The pics posted are bad example of so called Boston Terriers. One even looks like a Great Dane! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Some awful examples of Boston Terriers, mainly from other countries. The muzzle length, for example, as well as the colours.


thats what i thought , the red one looks a bit like a ddb lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thats what i thought , the red one looks a bit like a ddb lol


I think a few of them were crosses with Staffys, Pits, etc


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I think a few of them were crosses with Staffys, Pits, etc


yeah lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

How are you then Jaime?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> How are you then Jaime?


same old col lol how about you


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> same old col lol how about you


Im ok thanks Jaime, just knackered!


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone .


----------



## Amalthea

Meh. Morning. Might go back to bed. Didn't sleep worth crap and my back is fooked now.


----------



## Amalthea

I want an albino cat!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Zoo-Man said:


> The pics posted are bad example of so called Boston Terriers. One even looks like a Great Dane! :lol2:


I agree most of them are bad looking dogs, but in fairness to Neil they were posted as examples of colour - not type.

Must be busy in your house then Colin - how do you manage to walk them all - do you have to do shifts or can you manage them all on one long multi leash? 

Or maybe all on individual leashese like this? . :hmm: Yes! :mf_dribble:












Amalthea said:


> Meh. Morning. Might go back to bed. Didn't sleep worth crap and my back is fooked now.


Sorry to hear your back hasn't improved - might Dr. Welsh suggest rest and more Anti-i's? I'm still as stiff as a board and my hips are still screaming, but not quite as bad!


Amalthea said:


> I want an albino cat!!! :flrt:image


Ugh!  sorry Jen, I can't enthuse over those. I can share your desire for a blue eyed white, but not a pink eyed one!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I want an albino cat!!! :flrt:
> 
> image


Cute :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I am a bit odd... I love albino animals *lol* Was just reading and most albino cats actually have pale blue eyes, but their eyes have red eyeshine, instead of green.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I am a bit odd... I love albino animals *lol* Was just reading and most albino cats actually have pale blue eyes, but their eyes have red eyeshine, instead of green.


I love albino animals as well. :lol2:

I am so excited. On Sunday I am going to roast my first chicken ever. With roast potato and roast carrot. Hopefully it turns out .


----------



## Amalthea

Roasting poultry is EASY!!  Just cook it slow and keep it covered with aluminum foil until it's pretty much cooked and then take it off to brown. You can scatter your veg around the chicken, as well, so it's all cooked together. Yum!  Or if you do your carrots separately, sprinkle a bit of brown sugar on them and add a dollop of butter/marg. Again, cover at first and then uncover to brown


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Roasting poultry is EASY!!  Just cook it slow and keep it covered with aluminum foil until it's pretty much cooked and then take it off to brown. You can scatter your veg around the chicken, as well, so it's all cooked together. Yum!  Or if you do your carrots separately, sprinkle a bit of brown sugar on them and add a dollop of butter/marg. Again, cover at first and then uncover to brown


It sounds pretty easy but I've never done it before and I'm not sure if I can put the potatoes and carrots in at the same time I start roasting the chicken and for the whole time :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

You definitely can  I promise ya  Especially the taters. I always put my veg in with the chicken (actually in the same pan)


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> You definitely can  I promise ya  Especially the taters. I always put my veg in with the chicken (actually in the same pan)


Yay! Sounds easy enough. I hope it turns out. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It'll be fine  I usually baste my chicken with a bit of butter before starting to cook it, as well.... Just rub butter all over it and then you can use the juices to baste throughout cooking, as well


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> It'll be fine  I usually baste my chicken with a bit of butter before starting to cook it, as well.... Just rub butter all over it and then you can use the juices to baste throughout cooking, as well


I'll try . 

Our fuse has blown for the shower so I need to wait until tomorrow before it's fixed. How horrible.


----------



## Amalthea

Boil the kettle and just have a sponge bath


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Boil the kettle and just have a sponge bath


Have been doing. But I absolutely HATE baths. I think they are so boring. I get in and want to get out. Martin can stay there for hours and I am like wtf get out. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I just had a bath  All clean and smelly good now


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I just had a bath  All clean and smelly good now


I need to wash my hair but I find it awkward in the bath. Especially because the bath is small. :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

I love baths, but I don't spend ages in them....


----------



## Amalthea

Poor hedgiepig.....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/576407-albino-hedgehog-rehome.html


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am a bit odd... I love albino animals *lol* Was just reading and most albino cats actually have pale blue eyes, but their eyes have red eyeshine, instead of green.


See I don't much care for red eyes on anything, so albinos aren't for me.

All blue eyes reflect red in the flash, which is why I've always had a problem taking photos of my Siamese. The brown/hazel/yellow eyes reflect green and of course you know odd-eyes reflect traffic lights! :lol2:

Those cats do look like they have very pale blue eyes, but the hint of pink in them is enough to put me off! :lol2:

Cilla I remember roast chicken was the first meal I ever attempted myself, cos I was too busy out and about at the riding stables to ever cook at home when I was young.

I often slice a lemon and put it inside the chicken cavity - gives a very mild lemony flavour to it.


----------



## Amalthea

Will see if I can find the pic I saw where a blue eyed cat had two different color eyeshines  

Here it is: Crystal (about halfway down)

White Cats, Eye Colours and Deafness

That's the website I was reading earlier


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Poor hedgiepig.....
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/576407-albino-hedgehog-rehome.html


Poor girly.. I'd take her if I could .


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Will see if I can find the pic I saw where a blue eyed cat had two different color eyeshines
> 
> Here it is: Crystal (about halfway down)
> 
> White Cats, Eye Colours and Deafness
> 
> That's the website I was reading earlier


My friend had a Turkish Van cat many years ago (he was actually the first kitten to ever go Best Exhibit at the Supreme Show, so he was a cracker!). He had quite pale green eyes, but when his photo was taken with a flash, he had traffic light eyes. His breeder was quite excited by this, because she thought he maybe carried odd-eyes, cos she'd been trying to breed odd eyed Vans for quite a few years!


----------



## Amalthea

Ahh yes!! (Oh, and I LOVE Turkish cats.... Angoras are the prettiest, though *lol*)


----------



## Cillah

Jen what do you keep Mojo on and what do you feed him? =O


----------



## Cillah

Also does anyone know what the average price is for Peruvian Guinea Pigs? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Jen what do you keep Mojo on and what do you feed him? =O


 
He's on shavings, but I am changing him over to sand. And he gets the mouse mixture with added protien


----------



## feorag

Jen, I've had a go making up a bracelet for you. Unfortunately the only wooden beads I have are over 1" long and so on a 7.5" bracelet imao they just wouldn't look right! I've made it in various sizes of hematite and it looks like this.




















I thought if I added red teardrops it would be too much with the beads, so I've left it fairly simple. Now it's not a problem if you don't like it, because I'll just change the charms for something else and make you another one, so be honest if you don't like it - I won't be offended.

Cat is this necklace more what you were looking for?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> He's on shavings, but I am changing him over to sand. And he gets the mouse mixture with added protien


I might go sand. Where do I get it from and is it expensive :0?

Also added protein like mealworms or?


----------



## Amalthea

I really do like it!!  Well done!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I might go sand. Where do I get it from and is it expensive :0?
> 
> Also added protein like mealworms or?


Just normal play sand... Get it from places like B&Q  I add dry cat food and mealies to his mix, yup. My mix for the meece is: oats, muesli, wild bird seed, and small plain cereals (bran flakes, rice crispies, etc)


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Im getting a baby grey squirrel tonight, it followed a man in a park and as fast as he put it back it ran after him, hes says he couldnt find any other squirrels about and as it ran up his leg he took it home and rang the sanctuary. He says its eating solids and just wants to be with someone 
Ive read the squirrel site Eileen sent me but where do I release it when its weaned properly as it says it needs a soft release. The sanctuary backs on to a reserve where they shoot greys and I have to many cats and a dual carriageway


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> You've always been a pain in the arse to me - so why change now??? :lol2:
> 
> No, it won't be a problem - I love the look, but it works better with a bigger charm. Hopefully I should have enough of the beads to make the necklace without disassembling the chunky section, (which is the difficult bit to make) then I'll just put a bigger charm on that section and join it up with the pink suedette and it should be OK for someone else.
> 
> The problem is Cilla I've looked at rat charms for someone else on here and there just aren't any good reasonable cheapish ones. I can look into it for you though if you want???


dependin on the charm eileen i might have that one too :whistling2:

and i know you love me :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww Shell!!  Poor little thing


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I might go sand. Where do I get it from and is it expensive :0?
> 
> Also added protein like mealworms or?


 
I feed mine a mixture of gerbil food and birdseed(finch and low sunflower seed parrot food) and give them dried or live mealworms and a bit of dried catfood. They also love millet sprays that you give birds
I uses B&Q playsand but they do 2, its the dry one you need, its about £2.60 for a huge bag. You could use chinchilla sand or even birdsand


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Jen, I've had a go making up a bracelet for you. Unfortunately the only wooden beads I have are over 1" long and so on a 7.5" bracelet imao they just wouldn't look right! I've made it in various sizes of hematite and it looks like this.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> I thought if I added red teardrops it would be too much with the beads, so I've left it fairly simple. Now it's not a problem if you don't like it, because I'll just change the charms for something else and make you another one, so be honest if you don't like it - I won't be offended.
> 
> Cat is this necklace more what you were looking for?
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
oh my god eileen i LOVE that!! i even like it with the rabbit charm on!! do you have any cat charms btw? 
yes i want that necklace! will it be easy for me to put the skunk on when you send it me??


----------



## Cillah

Martin is calling the Dup Chessington :0


----------



## Amalthea

That's a very big name for such a small critter *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> That's a very big name for such a small critter *lol*


Yeah but I said he could name him if we got him


----------



## Shell195

I think its a lovely name:flrt:

Steve keeps looking out the front window and pacing waiting for the squig to arrive:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I really do like it!!  Well done!!!


Phew! I'm so pleased (*read relieved*) that you like it! I might be meeting Susan on Monday or Tuesday if she can make it, failing which I'll definitely be seeing her on Thursday night and then I'll be getting the American charms and can make your friend's bracelet, so do you want me to hang onto it until the other one is done and then I can send them all to you at the same time???? 


Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Im getting a baby grey squirrel tonight, it followed a man in a park and as fast as he put it back it ran after him, hes says he couldnt find any other squirrels about and as it ran up his leg he took it home and rang the sanctuary. He says its eating solids and just wants to be with someone
> Ive read the squirrel site Eileen sent me but where do I release it when its weaned properly as it says it needs a soft release. The sanctuary backs on to a reserve where they shoot greys and I have to many cats and a dual carriageway


Phew! That's a tough one Shell. You could actually contact Lindsey by e-mail and explain what has happened. He might be able to make suggestions for you. If it's terribly tame, he might have someone who is prepared to take it and keep it as a pet, or he might have a soft release site where you could send it???


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dependin on the charm eileen i might have that one too :whistling2:
> and i know you love me :flrt:


Well, you have become simply my best customer, haven't you! :lol2: I think a necklace like that needs a large charm and the only large charms I have that look good on it are the scorpion, the cobra or the fox head.

You've seen the scorpion, this is the cobra










and this is the fox head











xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh my god eileen i LOVE that!! i even like it with the rabbit charm on!! do you have any cat charms btw?
> yes i want that necklace! will it be easy for me to put the skunk on when you send it me??


Yes I have a few different cat charms. I have enamelled ones like these

















I also have the second ones in plain tibetan silver.

Yes, the charm is just attached to the bail with an oval jump ring which you already have, so Ditta should be able to just attach it to the bail by the ring.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Phew! I'm so pleased (*read relieved*) that you like it! I might be meeting Susan on Monday or Tuesday if she can make it, failing which I'll definitely be seeing her on Thursday night and then I'll be getting the American charms and can make your friend's bracelet, so do you want me to hang onto it until the other one is done and then I can send them all to you at the same time????
> Phew! That's a tough one Shell. You could actually contact Lindsey by e-mail and explain what has happened. He might be able to make suggestions for you. If it's terribly tame, he might have someone who is prepared to take it and keep it as a pet, or he might have a soft release site where you could send it???
> Well, you have become simply my best customer, haven't you! :lol2: I think a necklace like that needs a large charm and the only large charms I have that look good on it are the scorpion, the cobra or the fox head.
> 
> You've seen the scorpion, this is the cobra
> 
> image
> 
> and this is the fox head
> 
> image
> Yes I have a few different cat charms. I have enamelled ones like these
> 
> image image
> 
> I also have the second ones in plain tibetan silver.
> 
> Yes, the charm is just attached to the bail with an oval jump ring which you already have, so Ditta should be able to just attach it to the bail by the ring.


 


Its still not arrived, I have already emailed the squirrel rescue and they are trying to find someone who can help when release time comes, thats if it ever arrives:whip:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Phew! I'm so pleased (*read relieved*) that you like it! I might be meeting Susan on Monday or Tuesday if she can make it, failing which I'll definitely be seeing her on Thursday night and then I'll be getting the American charms and can make your friend's bracelet, so do you want me to hang onto it until the other one is done and then I can send them all to you at the same time????
> Phew! That's a tough one Shell. You could actually contact Lindsey by e-mail and explain what has happened. He might be able to make suggestions for you. If it's terribly tame, he might have someone who is prepared to take it and keep it as a pet, or he might have a soft release site where you could send it???
> Well, you have become simply my best customer, haven't you! :lol2: I think a necklace like that needs a large charm and the only large charms I have that look good on it are the scorpion, the cobra or the fox head.
> 
> You've seen the scorpion, this is the cobra
> 
> image
> 
> and this is the fox head
> 
> image
> Yes I have a few different cat charms. I have enamelled ones like these
> 
> image image
> 
> I also have the second ones in plain tibetan silver.
> 
> Yes, the charm is just attached to the bail with an oval jump ring which you already have, so Ditta should be able to just attach it to the bail by the ring.


will you be just takin the rabbit off that one n sendin it me? or will you be makin another one n keepin the rabbit one together? cos depenin on how much i ight have the rabbit one too if you are keepin it together, if not dont worry, you got any spare rabbits for earrings? :whistling2:

also the pink cat, is that not big enough to go on the first necklace? im gunna be broke at this rate haha


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its still not arrived, I have already emailed the squirrel rescue and they are trying to find someone who can help when release time comes, thats if it ever arrives:whip:


Ah, I see! Well I'm sure if they can find someone to help you they will. What a good job I gave him your name before this happened - what a coincidence that is!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> will you be just takin the rabbit off that one n sendin it me? or will you be makin another one n keepin the rabbit one together? cos depenin on how much i ight have the rabbit one too if you are keepin it together, if not dont worry, you got any spare rabbits for earrings? :whistling2:


I only put the rabbit charm on so you could get an idea of what it would look like with a similar sized charm on it, specifically cos I thought the skunk charm would be lost on the more chunky necklace once I'd made it up and looked at it. So yes I'll be taking it off and sending you the necklace ready for Ditta to fix the skunk by the loop she has to the spacer with the loop at the centre of the necklace.

I still have a few of the rabbit charms, so yes I could make you rabbit earrings too if you wanted them.

Do you want me to put the pink cat on the chunkier necklace and send you a piccie so you can see what it's like???


----------



## Amalthea

Yes, please, Eileen. Keep hold of my bracelet til Kate's is done and send 'em both at the same time  That'd be perfect for me  xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Ah, I see! Well I'm sure if they can find someone to help you they will. What a good job I gave him your name before this happened - what a coincidence that is!
> 
> I only put the rabbit charm on so you could get an idea of what it would look like with a similar sized charm on it, specifically cos I thought the skunk charm would be lost on the more chunky necklace once I'd made it up and looked at it. So yes I'll be taking it off and sending you the necklace ready for Ditta to fix the skunk by the loop she has to the spacer with the loop at the centre of the necklace.
> 
> I still have a few of the rabbit charms, so yes I could make you rabbit earrings too if you wanted them.
> 
> Do you want me to put the pink cat on the chunkier necklace and send you a piccie so you can see what it's like???


if its not too much trouble eileen :flrt:

dont worry about the rabbit earrings, ill stick with ma skunks hehe


----------



## Shell195

I have one baby squirrel(quite thin) which I would say is about 8 weeks old as she is quite big. She has had a bit of milk and a nibble of a sunflower heart and a small bit of apple and Ive given her some hard food in a dish. 


Photos tomorrow:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww bless her!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if its not too much trouble eileen :flrt:
> 
> dont worry about the rabbit earrings, ill stick with ma skunks hehe


No probs - I'll sort that for you tomorrow if that's OK?


Shell195 said:


> I have one baby squirrel(quite thin) which I would say is about 8 weeks old as she is quite big. She has had a bit of milk and a nibble of a sunflower heart and a small bit of apple and Ive given her some hard food in a dish.
> 
> 
> Photos tomorrow:whistling2:


I shall look forward to those! Squirrel kits normally leave the nest between 8-12 weeks, so maybe something has happened to her mother and that's why she followed the guy, cos if you think she's only about 8 weeks she would still be relying on her mother. However, they don't begin the weaning process until they're about 7 weeks old, so she may be a little older than 8 weeks.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No probs - I'll sort that for you tomorrow if that's OK?
> I shall look forward to those! Squirrel kits normally leave the nest between 8-12 weeks, so maybe something has happened to her mother and that's why she followed the guy, cos if you think she's only about 8 weeks she would still be relying on her mother. However, they don't begin the weaning process until they're about 7 weeks old, so she may be a little older than 8 weeks.


 
she is very tame and craves peoples company but looking at the photos she looks about 8 weeks old

What did you wean your squirrels on?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I'm off to bed. Sleepy. And I'm getting up relatively early tomorrow to go to the wholesalers with a friend. Nighty night, everybody!! xx


----------



## feorag

I'm sure I remember reading somewhere that baby squirrels are incredibly friendly and don't have a natural fear of humans, so she could very well be only 8 weeks old and has fixated on the guy, maybe cos something's happened to her mother and she's been left alone?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *I'm sure I remember reading somewhere that baby squirrels are incredibly friendly and don't have a natural fear of* humans, so she could very well be only 8 weeks old and has fixated on the guy, maybe cos something's happened to her mother and she's been left alone?


 

It says it on the squirrel website but its very bizarre


----------



## feorag

I knew I'd read it somewhere!


----------



## tomwilson

evening everyone turts are finaly home just my lizards and my fish left now.

shell can we have pcture of the squigle


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> evening everyone turts are finaly home just my lizards and my fish left now.
> 
> *shell can we have pcture of the squigle[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> tomwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening everyone turts are finaly home just my lizards and my fish left now.
> 
> *shell can we have pcture of the squigle[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> yay
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!I agree most of them are bad looking dogs, but in fairness to Neil they were posted as examples of colour - not type.
> 
> Must be busy in your house then Colin - how do you manage to walk them all - do you have to do shifts or can you manage them all on one long multi leash?
> 
> Or maybe all on individual leashese like this? . :hmm: Yes! :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


We aren't walking the puppies as they only had their second vaccination just before their human dad went on holiday, but they charge around the garden & living room & tire themselves out in no time! :lol2: The 5 adult dogs are walked all together, me with 3 leads, Clark with 2. Although poor Pancho the one-eyed hairless Chinese Crested is terrified of strangers, due to his poor past, so he can be a rather jumpy on a walk.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody! SOOOOOOO sleepy. *lol* Am getting ready for work (it's another dress up day) and I have to go to the wholesalers, sooo.... Guess who's wandering around Batleys like a ref. :whistling2: Gonna put something on over it.


----------



## Amalthea

I truly can not believe it has been 9 years since the 9/11 attacks........ Everybody, I'm sure, will remember exactly where they were when they found out.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I truly can not believe it has been 9 years since the 9/11 attacks........ Everybody, I'm sure, will remember exactly where they were when they found out.


Yeah. It seems so long ago now. I was in Grade Four when it happened. But it could have happened yesterday for how well everyone remembers it.



Good morning everyone


----------



## Amalthea

I was planning on coming here when it happened. Thought I wasn't going to make it cuz of security and such.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> We aren't walking the puppies as they only had their second vaccination just before their human dad went on holiday, but they charge around the garden & living room & tire themselves out in no time! :lol2: The 5 adult dogs are walked all together, me with 3 leads, Clark with 2. Although poor Pancho the one-eyed hairless Chinese Crested is terrified of strangers, due to his poor past, so he can be a rather jumpy on a walk.


Aw, poor Pancho - such a shame!



Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody! SOOOOOOO sleepy. *lol* Am getting ready for work (it's another dress up day) and I have to go to the wholesalers, sooo.... Guess who's wandering around Batleys like a ref. :whistling2: Gonna put something on over it.


I wouldn't cover up - you might get a discount if you flash your puppies! :lol2: :lol2:

I woke up at 7:00, dozed off and woke up at 8:30, Barry was away getting his haircut and I just felt so washed out I decided to lie for a bit! So was lying, dozing, waking, dozing and then Barry came into the bedroom and I asked him what time it was, expecting him to say 10:00 or 10:30 :gasp: He said 11:30am :gasp:

I was working at one of my temp solicitors' jobs on 9/11. I remember phoning Iain at work because he was flying out to New York on the 10th! He said people at work kept coming over to him and saying "you'll not be going on holiday tomorrow then" and he hadn't a clue what they meant at first. His friend Roger, who he went to Uni with, lives literally one block from the Twin Towers so he couldn't get back into his flat for well over a month - he said it was inches in muck and dust!

My cousin's daughter works in New York and she usually interchanged tubes at the concourse under the Towers, but because it was such a lovely day that day she decided to walk in over the Brooklyn Bridge. She said it was the most terrifying sight she'd ever seen! :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

That's horrible Eileen. My mums friends sister actually worked in the Twin Towers and was meant to work that day but decided to take the day off and was in her apartment and saw the planes =o.


----------



## Shell195

I was at the sanctuary and they had the tv on and we all watched it in shock and horror as it didnt look real.


Just been and fed the squirrel again, shes so endearing:flrt:
Ive emailed the man from the squirrel sanctuary about treating her for fleas and got quite a curt reply saying I hadnt acquainted myself with the caresheet as it was on feeding baby squirrels number 13 BUT it only goes up to number 12:gasp:
Eileen can you see the part about the fleas ?(I used a fleacomb in the end and cant find anymore now)


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> That's horrible Eileen. My mums friends sister actually worked in the Twin Towers and was meant to work that day but decided to take the day off and was in her apartment and saw the planes =o.


You see I'm a fatalist Cilla. It obviously wasn't her time to go and so she wasn't there! Same with the people who cancelled flights and who changed to be on those flights! It was their time to go!



Shell195 said:


> Just been and fed the squirrel again, shes so endearing:flrt:
> Ive emailed the man from the squirrle sanctuary about treating her for fleas and got quite a curt reply saying I hadnt acquainted myself with the caresheet as it was on feeding baby squirrels number 13 BUT it only goes up to number 12:gasp:
> Eileen can you see the part about the fleas ?(I used a fleacomb in the end and cant find anymore now)


Oh dear! Sorry about that - I noticed they have a big red sign up now asking people to check the site to see if their questions can be answered before contacting them because they both work and have squirrels to look after and most of the information you would need would be on the website. I'll go and have a look now BRB!


----------



## Amalthea

My two best friends were supposed to be in New York on that day. One of them was moving and changed her mind at the last minute and the other was visiting. I've got family in NYC (it's where my Dad is from) and a second cousin is an undercover narcotics officer on the NYPD....

We were staying with a friend of my Mom's when it happened and she came and knocked on saying we were missing the biggest news story of our lives.


----------



## feorag

Shell I've been on their website and looked at every page and can see no reference to fleas on any of them.

I suggest you e-mail him back and politely point out that you checked the whole site and couldn't find any reference to fleas at all, which was why you e-mailed him to ask the question. You've now gone back to the caresheet he referred you to and there is no No.13 on it!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell I've been on their website and looked at every page and can see no reference to fleas on any of them.
> 
> I suggest you e-mail him back and politely point out that you checked the whole site and couldn't find any reference to fleas at all, which was why you e-mailed him to ask the question. You've now gone back to the caresheet he referred you to and there is no No.13 on it!


 

Ive already done that Eileen:lol2:I just wanted you to confirm that Im not totally barmy:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive already done that Eileen:lol2:I just wanted you to confirm that Im not totally barmy:whistling2:


Thought you might, but I know what you mean, sometimes you doubt your own sanity don't you? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been getting ready to go out to set up for the 70`s night that the sanctuary is holding tonight, not in the mood


----------



## feorag

I've just spent ages putting all my jewellery stuff away to clear the dining table to start sewing. I so wish I had enough money to build an extension and have a 'workroom', so stuff didn't always have to be cleared away before I started something new.

I've got your 4 hammocks to make Shell, one of mine to repair (a bought one I hasten to add), because the hanger has come out due to not being sewn up properly, Barry's trousers to fix cos he's split the crotch (fat bum! :lol2 and a pair of trousers to shorten cos not only is it fat, but it a low-down bum too! :lol2: 

How can a 6'1" man be a short *rse??? But he is!! :lol2:

Shell, I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself once you get out!

I'm a bit excited because a folk group we went to see in concert when we were up in Scotland are coming to The Sage at Gateshead next month on their latest tour and I've just booked tickets! Yay!!! :2thumb: They did a tour earlier this year, but the closest they got to us was Musselburgh, just south of Edinburgh and doing a 4 hour drive for a 2 hour concert somehow just didn't appeal!


----------



## Cillah

Eileen what kind of hammocks do you sew? Just the standard ones or ?


----------



## Shell195




----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I truly can not believe it has been 9 years since the 9/11 attacks........ Everybody, I'm sure, will remember exactly where they were when they found out.


 i was in year 9 an it happened during a geography lesson


Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Doggies awwh and a squirrel. :flrt:

I've just been reading proposal stories. I'm such a girl. I really want to be proposed to. :lol2:

Martin's asked me to marry him but no officially so I am just waiting.. So I just read other peoples stories. How lame am I? :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, can you make chunky bracelets a bit like that? i love this one but havent got the oney for it right now 
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Eileen what kind of hammocks do you sew? Just the standard ones or ?


I mostly make just the standard flat hammocks, because to be honest every box, cube, tube I've put into my rats cage they've chewed all the insides out and they haven't lasted more than a couple of weeks. The first thing they do is chew a new doorway in the back and then everything gets chewed up and there's fluff everywhere, including inside my washing machine! :roll:

So mainly I just make these cos my boys just don't chew them.










I do make these bags though for rats/sugar gliders/chipmunks etc etc

I made this one for my boys when I was making one for someone else on here - that's my Angus and Hamish inside it.










And I made this small one for Shell's chipmunk


















Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aw that squirrel is to die for - bless her!!! 

And Baz and I had a good laugh at your settee! :lol2


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I mostly make just the standard flat hammocks, because to be honest every box, cube, tube I've put into my rats cage they've chewed all the insides out and they haven't lasted more than a couple of weeks. The first thing they do is chew a new doorway in the back and then everything gets chewed up and there's fluff everywhere, including inside my washing machine! :roll:
> 
> So mainly I just make these cos my boys just don't chew them.
> 
> image
> 
> I do make these bags though for rats/sugar gliders/chipmunks etc etc
> 
> I made this one for my boys when I was making one for someone else on here - that's my Angus and Hamish inside it.
> 
> image
> 
> And I made this small one for Shell's chipmunk
> 
> image image
> Aw that squirrel is to die for - bless her!!!
> 
> And Baz and I had a good laugh at your settee! :lol2


Oh ohkay. Because I need a bigger box hammock as my four rats in the cage are fighting over it as they don't obviously fit. They have two other hammocks in their but.. They want the box. :whistling2:

I've looked around and they all seem to be like.. £20 :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, Fuzzbutt make at least one extra exit in the back to stop this (and will do two exits if you ask her) 

Shell, I WANT HER!!! How cute is your little squizzle?!?? :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Oh ohkay. Because I need a bigger box hammock as my four rats in the cage are fighting over it as they don't obviously fit. They have two other hammocks in their but.. They want the box. :whistling2:
> 
> I've looked around and they all seem to be like.. £20 :gasp:


I saw your earlier posts asking Jen about them, but to be honest I've never made a box before and I'm not sure how to go about it! :blush:

If you want I'll have a look and see if I can do one?


Amalthea said:


> Eileen, Fuzzbutt make at least one extra exit in the back to stop this (and will do two exits if you ask her)
> Shell, I WANT HER!!! How cute is your little squizzle?!?? :flrt:


I know. When I got my boys Toyah gave me a great tube made by them that had a hole in each end, but also had a hole in the middle and that was the last thing they chewed, but they did eventually chew it, so I gave it up as a bad job and they just get hammocks now.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> I saw your earlier posts asking Jen about them, but to be honest I've never made a box before and I'm not sure how to go about it! :blush:


You don't have to, really! I just thought if you did make them. It might be a good idea to ask you :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe just sew a few small hammocks together to make a cube?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

did you see my post eileen?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very cute! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> You don't have to, really! I just thought if you did make them. It might be a good idea to ask you :2thumb:


I do like a challenge, so I'll look into seeing if I can put one together. 


Amalthea said:


> Maybe just sew a few small hammocks together to make a cube?


It's not the sewing together it's the hole. I can picture in my mind's eye how I would make it, but I can't work out if there's a way of hiding the seams, because I think if the seams are inside it's more of an encouragement for them to chew - if you know what i mean?


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> did you see my post eileen?


:blush: Oops, no, sorry I didn't. We must have cross posted and yours ended up above mine so I didn't realise until I've just gone back onto the thread. 

I've never made an elasticated bracelet before :blush:, but I'm willing to have a go - but I don't have a lot of large beads, definitely got none in pink, if you wanted it in pink. Have got some lush white and orange stripey beads though??

Here's the chunky necklace with the pink cat on it - what d'ya think? No problem if you don't want it, cos like I said I'll put a snake or a scorpion on it and it'll probably sell.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I do like a challenge, so I'll look into seeing if I can put one together.
> It's not the sewing together it's the hole. I can picture in my mind's eye how I would make it, but I can't work out if there's a way of hiding the seams, because I think if the seams are inside it's more of an encouragement for them to chew - if you know what i mean?:blush: Oops, no, sorry I didn't. We must have cross posted and yours ended up above mine so I didn't realise until I've just gone back onto the thread.
> 
> I've never made an elasticated bracelet before :blush:, but I'm willing to have a go - but I don't have a lot of large beads, definitely got none in pink, if you wanted it in pink. Have got some lush white and orange stripey beads though??
> 
> Here's the chunky necklace with the pink cat on it - what d'ya think? No problem if you don't want it, cos like I said I'll put a snake or a scorpion on it and it'll probably sell.
> 
> image image


Do you ever stop woman! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I do like a challenge, so I'll look into seeing if I can put one together.
> It's not the sewing together it's the hole. I can picture in my mind's eye how I would make it, but I can't work out if there's a way of hiding the seams, because I think if the seams are inside it's more of an encouragement for them to chew - if you know what i mean?:blush: Oops, no, sorry I didn't. We must have cross posted and yours ended up above mine so I didn't realise until I've just gone back onto the thread.
> 
> I've never made an elasticated bracelet before :blush:, but I'm willing to have a go - but I don't have a lot of large beads, definitely got none in pink, if you wanted it in pink. Have got some lush white and orange stripey beads though??
> 
> Here's the chunky necklace with the pink cat on it - what d'ya think? No problem if you don't want it, cos like I said I'll put a snake or a scorpion on it and it'll probably sell.
> 
> image image


are those two big beads at the back wooden? are they pink? i cant tell

as for the bracelet, i like all the metal bits on it, with the odd coloured bead, doesnt matter if you cant, ill see if they get any more for pay day


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Do you ever stop woman! :lol2:


Probably not Colin! :lol2:
Cat the beads at the back are beige, definitey not pink.

I do have some silver beads and silver rings, so could probably put together something similar to this. What sort of colour are you looking at for the beads?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Probably not Colin! :lol2:
> Cat the beads at the back are beige, definitey not pink.
> 
> I do have some silver beads and silver rings, so could probably put together something similar to this. What sort of colour are you looking at for the beads?


you wont see them if my hairs down anyways:lol2:
either pink or purple or something pretty like that :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Am watching a documentary about 9/11.... My eyes hurt.


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen... I forgot to say that if you like folky music, you'd prolly like my Uncle Michael 

Michael Waid_Texas singer-songwriter. Americana. Roots music. Country, acoustic blues and contemporary folk.


----------



## feorag

Is he your uncle? How interesting! Does he play C&W though, cos I must admit I'm not a fan of C&W.

I like celtic/gaelic music mostly when I say folk music.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! He's my Uncle  He plays "Americana" folk.... Not really C&W. If you go to the "words and music" bit, you can hear snippets of his songs.


----------



## Amalthea

Anyhoo... Off to bed xx


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yup! He's my Uncle  He plays "Americana" folk.... Not really C&W. If you go to the "words and music" bit, you can hear snippets of his songs.


That's what I was planning on doing, but Barry's got the TV on so I thought I'd do it tomorrow!

I'm off too so goodnight everyone!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Anyone around? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Anyone around? :gasp:


*looks*
nope :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> *looks*
> nope :lol2:


Oh buggar! Oh well, never mind..............
:whistling2:




:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

We have all gone off to visit the fairies lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

You may be right there Sammy! :lol2:

I took Lolly my Chihuahua to have her photo taken today to enter the local papers pet poser competition. If she won, the prize is £100, a pet portrait, a trophy & vaccinations for life!


----------



## sammy1969

OOOO nice lol fingers crossed for lolly is she expectant btw


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh buggar! Oh well, never mind..............
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


cheeky :lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> We have all gone off to visit the fairies lol


it is half past two in the morning....


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> OOOO nice lol fingers crossed for lolly is she expectant btw


She should be! We are just watching for signs of pregnancy, but its only been a week since she was mated.


----------



## sammy1969

So true Jaimi only us insomniacs left lol 

Awww hope she is will be good to see the pics if and when they are born


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> So true Jaimi only us insomniacs left lol
> 
> Awww hope she is will be good to see the pics if and when they are born


yet again i said i would go early :\


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> So true Jaimi only us insomniacs left lol
> 
> Awww hope she is will be good to see the pics if and when they are born


Yes, they will like the size of mice! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I know Jaimi but yet agian you are still up lol sure i am a bad influence


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know Jaimi but yet agian you are still up lol sure i am a bad influence


haha yeah


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> haha yeah


Cheeky lol but so true


----------



## Zoo-Man

Morning! We are off to South lakes Wild Animal park today with Clark's 2 year old nephew. Havent been in a couple of years so cant wait! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  What's the plans for today? I'm gonna bake some peanut butter cookies and then I am working this afternoon (4 til 8... doing the shop floor move). Why I'm baking, cuz I figure we could all use some tasties while we're working 

Gary made me a ham and mushroom omelette for breakfast  Was tastyful!!


----------



## Cillah

I'm being all lame and just showered and now looking at the amazing Q4 video game releases that I can't afford.

I'm just about to do the dishes and then watch bad TV while I wait for Martin to come home with the ingredients for the roast and then after dinner we are going out to a trivia night .


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a good day  Let us know how your roast goes


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Sounds like a good day  Let us know how your roast goes


I will. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Hi, had a good time last night but after all the dancing including "Oops upside ya head" that I sat on the floor and did:gasp: I am now very sore and aching:lol2: I ony drank diet coke last night as I was driving and I still managed to make myself look like a prat:whistling2:

Squirrel is doing well I think and the squirrel man has managed to find a local release site in a vet nurses garden for when she older:no1:
Ive just got back from the vets with Purdy as she is still really snotty. He has changed her meds to Baytril but if shes no better by Tuesday she has to be knocked out so he can check her nose and throat for polyps


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Zoo-Man said:


> I took Lolly my Chihuahua to have her photo taken today to enter the local papers pet poser competition. If she won, the prize is £100, a pet portrait, a trophy & vaccinations for life!


Ooh!! Good luck Colin - that would be a good boost for you if she could win that! 


Zoo-Man said:


> Morning! We are off to South lakes Wild Animal park today with Clark's 2 year old nephew. Havent been in a couple of years so cant wait! :2thumb:


Enjoy your day! 


Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody  What's the plans for today? I'm gonna bake some peanut butter cookies and then I am working this afternoon (4 til 8... doing the shop floor move). Why I'm baking, cuz I figure we could all use some tasties while we're working
> 
> Gary made me a ham and mushroom omelette for breakfast  Was tastyful!!


I slept in again! :gasp: This time I didn't wake up until 11:00am :gasp: I must have been really cream crackered to sleep that long.

I've got my rats to clean out and general crappy housework to do. We were going out for a late breakfast or early lunch, but cos we didn't get up until late that's been shelved for another day I think!


----------



## feorag

Shell, we cross posted :roll2: PMSL!!!

Glad you enjoyed yourself last night and who needs a drink to have fun (or make a prat of yourself! :lol

Good news about the squirrel, but not so good about Purdy - poor girl. You must be worried sick about her!


----------



## Amalthea

Oh Shell!! Hope Purdy perks up!

Were there any pictures taken last night?  

ETA: Just saw some pics on FB


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Cillah

My childhood crush is gay.


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao*


----------



## Shell195

Those are the worst photos EVER:gasp: Im so not photogenic:bash: I do wish I had dressed up 70`s style but with the squirrel here I didnt seem to find the time to sort it

Jen did ya see the guy on his own with the glasses on, hes wearing a stripey t shirt? He kept stalking my friends daughter and had songs played for her, especially slow ones. He asked her for a slow dance and she said no as he was trailing round after her like a lost puppy dog. I danced with him then dumped him on one of the other girls from the sanctuary, she wasnt happy:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't see, but I'll go look now 

Eileen, didja get a chance to have a listen to my Uncle Michael? 

ETA: No, I won't. The album is set to private, so I can only see the ones you were tagged in.


----------



## freekygeeky

Just thought you would like to have a look 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...383-trying-out-my-new-camera.html#post6977859


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I didn't see, but I'll go look now
> 
> Eileen, didja get a chance to have a listen to my Uncle Michael?
> 
> ETA: No, I won't. The album is set to private, so I can only see the ones you were tagged in.


 

Hmmm, you are friend of the group so should be able to see the pics as they are for everyone to see


----------



## Amalthea

He is quite creepy.......


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He is quite creepy.......


 
Hes not even a supporter of the sanctuary, he came through the ad in the newspaper. He came by bus and was getting a taxi home, was very creepy and appeared to be stalking Vickie whos face is always in the papers due to the sanctuary stories


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Hes not even a supporter of the sanctuary, he came through the ad in the newspaper. He came by bus and was getting a taxi home, was very creepy and appeared to be stalking Vickie whos face is always in the papers due to the sanctuary stories


odd...


----------



## feorag

Great photos Shell - I don't know why you don't like your photo taken, you look lovely and very happy especially on the second one, when your relaxed and laughing.

Jen I haven't listened to your Uncle Michael because my computer won't let me - it wants me to download Activex and I'm not sure I want to. I've just done a search on You Tube to see if any of his songs are on there, but can't find anything???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Great photos Shell - *I don't know why you don't like your photo taken, you look lovely and very happy and old and fat* especially on the second one, when your relaxed and laughing.
> 
> Jen I haven't listened to your Uncle Michael because my computer won't let me - it wants me to download Activex and I'm not sure I want to. I've just done a search on You Tube to see if any of his songs are on there, but can't find anything???


 

I fixed it for you:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

I can cook, yay! Dinner was tasty!

Also that guy is creepy. =/


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I fixed it for you:whistling2:


 naughty shell, you look very nice and look so relaxed:flrt:


we going to blackpool in a bit for the firework competition, remember last year we went to southport to see it and really enjoyed it, so fish chips and fireworks here we come:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I fixed it for you:whistling2:


If that's you looking fat I've no bloody idea at all of what I must look like! :roll:

You've just come on line - I was looking to see if you were on line only 5 minutes ago and you weren't.

I know you said any colour would do for your rat hammocks. I've got some of the blue/grey/beige materials already cut out to make hammocks with and can make you 4 of these no problem. But I've also got loads of the bright orangey with blue fabric. that's the 2 you can see here.










I've also got a dark shade of green with a gold thread running through, but not enough to make 4 if you want them to match. And finally I've got some plain paler green cotton and some plain mushroomy material.

Before I start making yours up - do you have a preference. I can't make them up and let you decide cos you want the 'D' rings included you see?

BTW: not much of the fur fleece left - if at all, so they won't be fur fleece lined unless you definitely want them and then I might be able to make up a couple, otherwise they'll be plain fleece lined.


----------



## ditta

and im going to wear my new hat too:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Great photos Shell - I don't know why you don't like your photo taken, you look lovely and very happy especially on the second one, when your relaxed and laughing.
> 
> Jen I haven't listened to your Uncle Michael because my computer won't let me - it wants me to download Activex and I'm not sure I want to. I've just done a search on You Tube to see if any of his songs are on there, but can't find anything???


Here's a live clip of him  YouTube - I'm Not Your Jailer



Cillah said:


> I can cook, yay! Dinner was tasty!
> 
> Also that guy is creepy. =/


Toldja it was easy


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Here's a live clip of him  YouTube - I'm Not Your Jailer


This is so frustrating - my laptop is not letting me view *any* You Tube videos at all and I've no idea why! I was watching some music vids only the other night and they were all playing fine and I've got loads of face painting ones bookmarked and now none of them will play! :bash: :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Amalthea

How odd......


----------



## Shell195

Just cleaned the critters out and been playing with Mrs Squiggle(not very original I know:lol2 I never knew they played like they do, shes like a kitten and rolls and jumps and hurtles round after my hand:flrt:

The squirrel man says I have to syringe feed her 10 to 15 mls of his milk recipe every 3 hours but she refuses to drink the plain milk out of a syringe or dish but loves it made with apple baby porridge and eats lots as well as some hard food. Eileen, ideas on feeding please as Im not emailing him again as he just keeps directing me to his care sheet which isnt helpful at all if she wont do whats written in black/white

My rats arent fussy about matching hammocks as they fill them with shredded newspaper to make a bed and pee on it before sleeping in them:lol2: I dont care what colour etc they are so whatever you have is fine:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just cleaned the critters out and been playing with Mrs Squiggle(not very original I know:lol2 I never knew they played like they do, shes like a kitten and rolls and jumps and hurtles round after my hand:flrt:
> 
> The squirrel man says I have to syringe feed her 10 to 15 mls of his milk recipe every 3 hours but she refuses to drink the plain milk out of a syringe or dish but loves it made with apple baby porridge and eats lots as well as some hard food. Eileen, ideas on feeding please as Im not emailing him again as he just keeps directing me to his care sheet which isnt helpful at all if she wont do whats written in black/white
> 
> My rats arent fussy about matching hammocks as they fill them with shredded newspaper to make a bed and pee on it before sleeping in them:lol2: I dont care what colour etc they are so whatever you have is fine:2thumb:


Squirrels are extremely playful and love to rush around and play.

To be honest Shell if you think she's about 8 weeks old, then I don't think she'll need syringing or dishing his milk mix every 3 hours. I would just give her whatever she will eat. Tried her with some mashed avocado - I know mine loved that and it's a great weaning food - soft and rich. I'm trying to remember what I gave mine at this age :lol2: It's only 3 years ago and yet my memory is dim! :lol: 

I know I weaned mine on avocado and the milk mix with Farley's Rusks mixed into a kind of porridge and they loved that! Then I just gave them anything that they would eat as their teeth grew, so carrots, apple, cereals etc. One thing I know they loved (and I'm not sure if they still sell it) and that was Julian Graves dried fruits of the forest. I used to buy it 2 bags at a time and they loved it. If you can't get that you could try Special K Red Berries, which has the red berries in and they do like Special K cereal too.

No probs about the hammocks then - that's great! :2thumb: I'll get them finished for you tomorrow hopefully!

Jen that's the weirdest thing because I've just clicked on the link again and it's playing fine! Yet before I couldn't get any of them to play I just got the page and the black screen, but no play/pause button to press or anything to get it to play!

That's quite a blues-y song he's singing there - I quite like that! :2thumb:

This is the group we're going to see playing one of their very fast tunes YouTube - SESSION A9 in Langholm feb 2010 and this one is one of their very rare slow ones http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvbVug9ayVo - this one Eve sings along to whenever it's playing in my car - the rest of them she 'plays drums' on the drink table on the back of my seat! :roll: She loves their music and always asks me to put in on in the car!!


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, that's one of his own songs  He calls his music a mix between folk, blues, and country.... Then he says it's "Americana" *lol* He's one of my favorite relatives 

Am enjoying the fiddle-y folk music you linked to, as well 

I am so jealous, Shell!!!! *lol* I really miss having babies that NEED you like they do when you're handrearing.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, that's one of his own songs  He calls his music a mix between folk, blues, and country.... Then he says it's "Americana" *lol* He's one of my favorite relatives
> 
> Am enjoying the fiddle-y folk music you linked to, as well
> 
> I am so jealous, Shell!!!! *lol* I really miss having babies that NEED you like they do when you're handrearing.


 
Why not be a squirrel carer as there is a girl in manchester who also fosters them so ya wont be on ya own:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Squirrels are extremely playful and love to rush around and play.
> 
> To be honest Shell if you think she's about 8 weeks old, then I don't think she'll need syringing or dishing his milk mix every 3 hours. I would just give her whatever she will eat. Tried her with some mashed avocado - I know mine loved that and it's a great weaning food - soft and rich. I'm trying to remember what I gave mine at this age :lol2: It's only 3 years ago and yet my memory is dim! :lol:
> 
> I know I weaned mine on avocado and the milk mix with Farley's Rusks mixed into a kind of porridge and they loved that! Then I just gave them anything that they would eat as their teeth grew, so carrots, apple, cereals etc. One thing I know they loved (and I'm not sure if they still sell it) and that was Julian Graves dried fruits of the forest. I used to buy it 2 bags at a time and they loved it. If you can't get that you could try Special K Red Berries, which has the red berries in and they do like Special K cereal too.
> 
> No probs about the hammocks then - that's great! :2thumb: I'll get them finished for you tomorrow hopefully!
> 
> Jen that's the weirdest thing because I've just clicked on the link again and it's playing fine! Yet before I couldn't get any of them to play I just got the page and the black screen, but no play/pause button to press or anything to get it to play!
> 
> That's quite a blues-y song he's singing there - I quite like that! :2thumb:
> 
> This is the group we're going to see playing one of their very fast tunes YouTube - SESSION A9 in Langholm feb 2010 and this one is one of their very rare slow ones http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvbVug9ayVo - this one Eve sings along to whenever it's playing in my car - the rest of them she 'plays drums' on the drink table on the back of my seat! :roll: She loves their music and always asks me to put in on in the car!!


 
Thanks for that :2thumb: The squirrel man just seems a tad fanatical about the way he does things, its his way or no way:whistling2:

Will get some advocado tomorrow and some special k red berries and see if they sell the fruits of the forest mix too


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, that's one of his own songs  He calls his music a mix between folk, blues, and country.... Then he says it's "Americana" *lol* He's one of my favorite relatives


If I had an uncle that talented he'd be one of my favourite relatives too! :lol2:

Session A9 are all individual artists in their own right who play individually and as part of other groups and backing musicians as well as together. I think they used to meet up at a venue on the A9 in northern Scotland and just play sessions and now they're doing a lot of gigs together, although they often have guests - when we saw them they had an Irish button box player. Then I saw they were appearing in a concert at Strontian when we were due to be there on holiday last year, I'd never heard of them, but when I saw that Charlie Mckerron was in there (he was a member of Capercaille which is probably my favourite gaelic group) and Adam Sutherland (Peat Bog Fairies) I knew I'd like their music so I bought us both tickets. Their concert was great. They played for over an hour, then had a half hour break and then played for nearly another 2 hours - it was 11:45 when we got out the school and headed for home! I bought their latest CD at that concert and it's played in the car ever since, then on father's day I bought Barry their first CD and that's in the car too now! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Why not be a squirrel carer as there is a girl in manchester who also fosters them so ya wont be on ya own:2thumb:


Good idea, Jen! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Thanks for that :2thumb: The squirrel man just seems a tad fanatical about the way he does things, its his way or no way:whistling2:
> 
> Will get some advocado tomorrow and some special k red berries and see if they sell the fruits of the forest mix too


I think he is too - like a lot of people who are that dedicated to saving animals!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Why not be a squirrel carer as there is a girl in manchester who also fosters them so ya wont be on ya own:2thumb:


I didn't know there was groups of people that take in greys? And that's all we have around here (although, we don't ever get any HERE). My Dad and his wife raise baby greys pretty regularly (even though it's illegal to release them back home, too.... reds are native where I'm from).



feorag said:


> If I had an uncle that talented he'd be one of my favourite relatives too! :lol2:
> 
> Session A9 are all individual artists in their own right who play individually and as part of other groups and backing musicians as well as together. I think they used to meet up at a venue on the A9 in northern Scotland and just play sessions and now they're doing a lot of gigs together, although they often have guests - when we saw them they had an Irish button box player. Then I saw they were appearing in a concert at Strontian when we were due to be there on holiday last year, I'd never heard of them, but when I saw that Charlie Mckerron was in there (he was a member of Capercaille which is probably my favourite gaelic group) and Adam Sutherland (Peat Bog Fairies) I knew I'd like their music so I bought us both tickets. Their concert was great. They played for over an hour, then had a half hour break and then played for nearly another 2 hours - it was 11:45 when we got out the school and headed for home! I bought their latest CD at that concert and it's played in the car ever since, then on father's day I bought Barry their first CD and that's in the car too now! :lol2:
> 
> Good idea, Jen! :2thumb:
> 
> I think he is too - like a lot of people who are that dedicated to saving animals!


I've yet to see Uncle Michael perform live.... I wanted to go to one of his shows when I was there last, but I was so busy running about all over the freaking country :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> This is so frustrating - my laptop is not letting me view *any* You Tube videos at all and I've no idea why! I was watching some music vids only the other night and they were all playing fine and I've got loads of face painting ones bookmarked and now none of them will play! :bash: :devil::devil::devil:


 i thought your flash player may have needed updating eileen but it apears to have fixed it self anyway so probably not that.


evening everyone i now hae all the animals here exept the fish so feeling alot better about things fsh should be here in a few days. how is everyone


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If I had an uncle that talented he'd be one of my favourite relatives too! :lol2:
> 
> Session A9 are all individual artists in their own right who play individually and as part of other groups and backing musicians as well as together. I think they used to meet up at a venue on the A9 in northern Scotland and just play sessions and now they're doing a lot of gigs together, although they often have guests - when we saw them they had an Irish button box player. Then I saw they were appearing in a concert at Strontian when we were due to be there on holiday last year, I'd never heard of them, but when I saw that Charlie Mckerron was in there (he was a member of Capercaille which is probably my favourite gaelic group) and Adam Sutherland (Peat Bog Fairies) I knew I'd like their music so I bought us both tickets. Their concert was great. They played for over an hour, then had a half hour break and then played for nearly another 2 hours - it was 11:45 when we got out the school and headed for home! I bought their latest CD at that concert and it's played in the car ever since, then on father's day I bought Barry their first CD and that's in the car too now! :lol2:
> 
> Good idea, Jen! :2thumb:
> 
> I think he is too - like a lot of people who are that dedicated to saving animals!


I do wish these people could see outside the box as sometimes things dont go the normal way and a back up plan is needed
I dare say his way is excellent but sadly my squirrel hasnt read the caresheet


----------



## Shell195

Hi Tom Im glad your crittery family is nearly reunited:2thumb: What fish do you have?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Hi Tom Im glad your crittery family is nearly reunited:2thumb: What fish do you have?


 i love live bearers and did have a thriving population or guppies but they ddn't survive the move as i had to replace so much water and couldn't cycle it properly so they died a few days after but my talking chocolate cat fish jaws 2 (my cusin had one called jaws and diana told me i couldn't name him that as it was already done before so i added the 2) i've had him for about 5-6 years and unfortunatly he has had to do a few stress full moves like this as i had to take him from my dads house after he died, and he had to live in the shed for months as my mum wouldn't let me keep the tank in the house. then he moved to mine and dianas first flat, from there to flat2, to katys, and eventualy he will get here, very well traveled fish


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i thought your flash player may have needed updating eileen but it apears to have fixed it self anyway so probably not that.
> 
> evening everyone i now hae all the animals here exept the fish so feeling alot better about things fsh should be here in a few days. how is everyone


NO idea what it was Tom - it wasdoing it the other night as well - some were working, some weren't. I guess it's my settings *shrugs*

You must be relieved to have almost all the animals with you now and not sitting alone in an empty house.



Amalthea said:


> I didn't know there was groups of people that take in greys? And that's all we have around here (although, we don't ever get any HERE). My Dad and his wife raise baby greys pretty regularly (even though it's illegal to release them back home, too.... reds are native where I'm from).
> 
> I've yet to see Uncle Michael perform live.... I wanted to go to one of his shows when I was there last, but I was so busy running about all over the freaking country :lol2:


This is a squirrel rescue down in Hampshire, whose aim is to have a network all over the country of people willing to help greys, either by handrearing orphans, nursing sick or injured ones and releasing some from their gardens if they're in a grey squirrel area.

That's a shame that you haven't seen him perform! 



Shell195 said:


> I do wish these people could see outside the box as sometimes things dont go the normal way and a back up plan is needed
> I dare say his way is excellent but sadly my squirrel hasnt read the caresheet


I know exactly what you mean - i say it often enough - animals don't read the rules.


----------



## tomwilson

so quiet


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!Ooh!! Good luck Colin - that would be a good boost for you if she could win that!
> Enjoy your day!


Thanks Eileen. We had a lovely day at the zoo today. The weather stayed nice for us too. I will put some pics up soon.


----------



## tomwilson

morning, i'm the first on this morning, everyone ok


----------



## temerist

morning people, internet back up an running now thank god


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh my god, im sorry i just had to tell you all, im so excited, ( and a little bit geeky) but i just got a weights bench and a load of weights! cant wait to get it set up! dont know where its gunna go though :whistling2: never thought i would be excited about exercise!!:lol2:



how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody! Hiya, Ian!  *lol* @ Cat!!

Diesel decided to eat the straps of my lovely bag my mother in law got me for my Birthday. It's an expensive bag, too. Pissed!!!


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody! Hiya, Ian!  *lol* @ Cat!!
> 
> Diesel decided to eat the straps of my lovely bag my mother in law got me for my Birthday. It's an expensive bag, too. Pissed!!!


hello gorgeous lady :flrt:

have a tip for you!! you know if you actually on occasion FEED diesel he may not chew ur bag :whistling2: lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> hello gorgeous lady :flrt:
> 
> have a tip for you!! you know if you actually on occasion FEED diesel he may not chew ur bag :whistling2: lol


 
IAN!!!!

where the buggerybollocks have you been!??!?! dittas hair turned grey.....well greyer, with worry about ya :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> morning people, internet back up an running now thank god


hey ian good news about the internet



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh my god, im sorry i just had to tell you all, im so excited, ( and a little bit geeky) but i just got a weights bench and a load of weights! cant wait to get it set up! dont know where its gunna go though :whistling2: never thought i would be excited about exercise!!:lol2:
> cheaper than than the gym
> 
> 
> 
> how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble:





Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody! Hiya, Ian!  *lol* @ Cat!!
> 
> Diesel decided to eat the straps of my lovely bag my mother in law got me for my Birthday. It's an expensive bag, too. Pissed!!!


 naughty diesel


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! 

Tom, I'm OK, thanks!

Ian, good to have you back!

Cat - :lol2: You do know exercising is addictive, don't you? The more you do, the more you want to do! :lol2:

Jen, so sorry about your bag! :sad:


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> IAN!!!!
> 
> where the buggerybollocks have you been!??!?! dittas hair turned grey.....well greyer, with worry about ya :lol2:


well i came back briefly last week then my internet got disconnected but its working again now.

good luck with your weights, i used to have some after a few weeks the novelty wore off and i never used them again lol



tomwilson said:


> hey ian good news about the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naughty diesel


yea sick of virgin they keep cutting me off


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> hey ian good news about the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naughty diesel


wheres my comment tom?!?! does my quote not deserve one?!?! 



winnie2010 said:


> Do you want you to be more beautiful?
> Let MBT shoes help you!
> MBT shoeshave been known as "The World's Smallest Gym"


how random!


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> hello gorgeous lady :flrt:
> 
> have a tip for you!! you know if you actually on occasion FEED diesel he may not chew ur bag :whistling2: lol


Morning :blush: I am never "gorgeous" in the mornings, I assure you! :lol2:

Yeah, you'd think he was starved! NOT. Happy. *memo to self: must start beating the dog on a regular basis*



tomwilson said:


> naughty diesel





feorag said:


> Jen, so sorry about your bag! :sad:


*sniffles*

Oh, and that Winnie person/thing has been reported for spam.


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how random!


She's an advertiser! :bash: Have reported the post to the mods!


----------



## Amalthea

Me too. Bloody spammers.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Tom, I'm OK, thanks!
> 
> Ian, good to have you back!
> 
> Cat - :lol2: You do know exercising is addictive, don't you? The more you do, the more you want to do! :lol2:
> 
> Jen, so sorry about your bag! :sad:


i've got work at 3 and i'm considering going up to B&Q to look at lights for viv's but it's wet, windy and generaly missrable outside



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wheres my comment tom?!?! does my quote not deserve one?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> how random!


i said cheaper than the gym but i but it inside your quote:lol2:



feorag said:


> She's an advertiser! :bash: Have reported the post to the mods!


 there was one on the night time thread advertising scrubs a few months ago, but it didn't even do it well from the description you wouldn'y even have known it was a comedey they could atleast do it well if they are going to do it at all


----------



## temerist

morning sexy Eileeeeeeen :blush:




Amalthea said:


> Morning :blush: I am never "gorgeous" in the mornings, I assure you! :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, you'd think he was starved! NOT. Happy. *memo to self: must start beating the dog on a regular basis*


dress up as a handbag then kick the shit out of him, then he will be scared of them and not chew them lol


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> morning sexy Eileeeeeeen :blush:


:roll2: PMSL - you wouldn't be saying that if you met me! Especially right at this minute!! :lol2:



temerist said:


> dress up as a handbag then kick the shit out of him, then he will be scared of them and not chew them lol


:lol2:


----------



## temerist

im sure you look stunning :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all

Ian good to have you back
Cat I cant believe you are excited about exercise:lol2:
Jen what a bad dog he is *s******s

Eileen, accoeding to squirrel rescue I am a bad squirrel mum as my feeding technique is all down to operator error 
Tom its raining here too but no wind yet

Purdy is a lot less snotty today which is good news. Ive been cleaning the house and Im off to Asda soon to get squirrel supplies


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> well i came back briefly last week then my internet got disconnected but its working again now.
> 
> good luck with your weights, i used to have some after a few weeks the novelty wore off and i never used them again lol
> 
> 
> 
> yea sick of virgin they keep cutting me off


i go to the gym and do pump, have the sound track to the class so can do it at home too  plus for the price these puppies were, even if they got used as door stops they'd be worth it lol



tomwilson said:


> i've got work at 3 and i'm considering going up to B&Q to look at lights for viv's but it's wet, windy and generaly missrable outside
> 
> 
> i said cheaper than the gym but i but it inside your quote:lol2:


see above...i go to the gym too :no1:
its for when im not there or cant get there


----------



## Amalthea

I'm sure if I beat on him regularly, he'd be the perfect dog. I'm just too soft! Although... When I raise my voice at him, you'd think I just smacked him one by the look on his face. 

And nope. Not attractive in the least.... Hair everywhere and face all squidgy *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Morning guys 

Anyone doing anything exciting today ?


----------



## Amalthea

Just working....


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Anyone doing anything exciting today ?


 orning cilla, nothing interesting here


----------



## Cillah

Same. I'm not doing anything today. Martin has a job interview though


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Same. I'm not doing anything today. Martin has a job interview though


 good luck to him


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Same. I'm not doing anything today. Martin has a job interview though


 
*fingers crossed* :no1:


----------



## temerist

im just off to feed store i will be back in about an hour


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, accoeding to squirrel rescue I am a bad squirrel mum as my feeding technique is all down to operator error


What???? :gasp: Is that what they said, or is that your assumtion from the instructions they give compared to the way you do it. Because if it's the latter I wouldn't give a FF as long as the end result is good. They say feed between sunrise and sunset - I didn't. I just fed every 3 hours day and night and mine were fine. I think you do what you know works for you and sod other people's opinions! :bash:



Amalthea said:


> And nope. Not attractive in the least.... Hair everywhere and face all squidgy *lol*


Sounds like me, except I've no doubt your face straightens out through the day - mine doesn't! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Thanks guys. It pays about the same as the bank but is more laid back and I don't know what kind of benefits it has.. Apparently there were only 20 interviews given out of lots of applicants. Not getting my hopes up.. But you never know =3.

Heard Martin talking to the rats and telling them he needs a job to feed and spoil them, haha. It was cute .


----------



## sammy1969

Morning everyone Yep i am up in the morning lol been up since 2am lol as my little monster Nero is at the vets today and I couldnt slepe through worrying over whether he would be ok I know it is a routine castration but he is my little monster and he was so sweet on the way up to the vets in his carrier rubbing his face round my fingers through the bars and acting so scared.
Ian so good to have oyu back have missed you soooo much
Shell I am sure oyu are doing the right thing with your little squiggle and as long as she is thriving I wouldnt worry what others say at all


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Sounds like me, except I've no doubt your face straightens out through the day - mine doesn't! :lol2:


*lol* I iron it out with my hair straighteners :lol2:



Cillah said:


> Thanks guys. It pays about the same as the bank but is more laid back and I don't know what kind of benefits it has.. Apparently there were only 20 interviews given out of lots of applicants. Not getting my hopes up.. But you never know =3.
> 
> Heard Martin talking to the rats and telling them he needs a job to feed and spoil them, haha. It was cute .


Awww bless him!! Try not to get your hopes up, but do stay positive 



sammy1969 said:


> Morning everyone Yep i am up in the morning lol been up since 2am lol as my little monster Nero is at the vets today and I couldnt slepe through worrying over whether he would be ok I know it is a routine castration but he is my little monster and he was so sweet on the way up to the vets in his carrier rubbing his face round my fingers through the bars and acting so scared.
> Ian so good to have oyu back have missed you soooo much
> Shell I am sure oyu are doing the right thing with your little squiggle and as long as she is thriving I wouldnt worry what others say at all


{{{hugs}}} I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## Cillah

I just failed the practice citizen test. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Please don't say that.... *scared shitless*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Please don't say that.... *scared shitless*


I didn't think you were going to become one? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I just failed the practice citizen test. :lol2:


 i failed yesterday i only got 9


----------



## Amalthea

I've got to take the leave to remain test first, but in a year I am thinking about taking the citizenship test, as well. So I can go back to school as a British citizen and don't have to worry about being out of the country for more than 2 years in a row (if Gary and I decide to go to the States).


----------



## Amalthea

Where are you finding these practice tests???


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Where are you finding these practice tests???


Life in the United Kingdom - The Official Practice Citizenship Test

I'm becoming a citizen so I can go to University here as well.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Life in the United Kingdom - The Official Practice Citizenship Test
> 
> I'm becoming a citizen so I can go to University here as well.


 well i just got 11 but still a fail


----------



## Cillah

Yeah.. I am hoping to go to Uni in 2012. Apparently you can go once married? I need to check that though but it says that on the marriage visa. You can work or study freely.. So why can't you now Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

You can go to Uni, but it costs a LOT more to study when you aren't a citizen  I want to go to Myerscough to study animal care.


----------



## pippainnit

That test is ridiculous!


----------



## sammy1969

Well i am sorry to say I have jsut failed the citizen test too I did get 13 but still a fail but some questions i di get half right and I was born and bred here I do wonder wha the relevance of some of the quesions is though as even citizens of the country would not necessarily know the answers


----------



## tomwilson

just got a call from work asking if i'll come in early and stay late so hi-ho hi-ho its off to work i go


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> You can go to Uni, but it costs a LOT more to study when you aren't a citizen  I want to go to Myerscough to study animal care.


That means I will be like.. 25 when I can go to Uni here.. Oh man.. :whip:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just managed to get my bike seat off, then the battery seat, then get my bike on charge, well proud, all on my own..... can take the girl out of the butch, but cant take the butch out of the girl haha


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I iron it out with my hair straighteners :lol2:


Don't think I haven't though of trying that. Personally I think the only hope there is for me is to grow my hair long enough to plait it and then plait it so tight on the top of my head it pulls all the skin up! :rotfl:

Sammy try not to worry too much about Nero - I'm sure he'll be fine (wish I could practice what I preach :lol2
Go Cat go!!! Photograph when it's all done and you're cycling! *with clothes on of course* :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

my car is looking even sexier now 
for those who are inetersted here she is








she is going to a classic car show this weekend!


----------



## feorag

Well I've been a resident of this country for nearly 65 years and I just failed the test too! I scored 14 (58%), but those daft percentage questions and how many days schools have to be open and that I literally just guessed.

Like I said earlier to Jen - I bet most people born in the UK wouldn't be able to pass that test and I think we've all just proved it!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> What???? :gasp: Is that what they said, or is that your assumtion from the instructions they give compared to the way you do it. Because if it's the latter I wouldn't give a FF as long as the end result is good. They say feed between sunrise and sunset - I didn't. I just fed every 3 hours day and night and mine were fine. I think you do what you know works for you and sod other people's opinions! :bash:
> 
> 
> Thats what he said in the email :bash:
> 
> On a better note I have spoken to a girl who he put me in contact with and she is lovely and has 11 acres of lane which is surrounded by woodland and she rears and releases squirrels through her own squirrel rescue , she told me that she does it different to them and my way sounds fine. The lady from Swan rescue has also got a squirrel that she is taking over to her tomorrow so I am dropping my little one at hers tomorrow after I have taken Purdy back to the vets(shes so much better  ) and the girl is going to integrate the one she has with the other 2 so when the time comes they can all be released together. Im going to miss her as she is so funny when she plays, shes gorgeous:flrt:
> 
> Sounds like me, except I've no doubt your face straightens out through the day - mine doesn't! :lol2:


 
Mine goes back eventually but it takes a very long time:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

There are classes for people to take before the test. =/


----------



## Shell195

You have failed the practice citizenship test.
Questions answered correctly: 8 out of 24 (33%)
Time taken: 04 minutes 12 seconds 

:gasp:


----------



## ditta

You have failed the practice citizenship test.
Questions answered correctly: 11 out of 24 (46%)
Time taken: 03 minutes 23 seconds


----------



## Shell195

Do you care to share my smilie


----------



## RhianB87

I hope this doesnt make me sound like a crazy cat lady but its my cats birthday next month and I would like to make him a little cake. 

Can you make cat friendly cakes with meat in?


----------



## ditta

im less of a dunce than you shell:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

FallenAngel said:


> I hope this doesnt make me sound like a crazy cat lady but its my cats birthday next month and I would like to make him a little cake.
> 
> Can you make cat friendly cakes with meat in?


:lol2: Hello crazy cat lady, you are in the right place:whistling2: Ive never made a cat birthday cake but found this one for you

Buy one or two cans of salmon, for one can of salmon add three eggs, a little flour, and bread crumbs. Mix the eggs into the salmon, then add the flour, then add the bread crumbs, until it is firm. Make the patties the size you want, one large one, or several small ones, then put in the oven, until cooked thru. It should be done, in about a half hour, or so.


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> image im less of a dunce than you shell:lol2::lol2:


 
Shhhhh dont tell everybody, its a secret:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Hello crazy cat lady, you are in the right place:whistling2: Ive never made a cat birthday cake but found this one for you
> 
> Buy one or two cans of salmon, for one can of salmon add three eggs, a little flour, and bread crumbs. Mix the eggs into the salmon, then add the flour, then add the bread crumbs, until it is firm. Make the patties the size you want, one large one, or several small ones, then put in the oven, until cooked thru. It should be done, in about a half hour, or so.


 
Im sure there are many other crazy cat ladies here :2thumb:

oo Might give that one a try.. Ive got alot of candles to fit on it :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats what he said in the email :bash:
> 
> On a better note I have spoken to a girl who he put me in contact with and she is lovely and has 11 acres of lane which is surrounded by woodland and she rears and releases squirrels through her own squirrel rescue , she told me that she does it different to them and my way sounds fine. The lady from Swan rescue has also got a squirrel that she is taking over to her tomorrow so I am dropping my little one at hers tomorrow after I have taken Purdy back to the vets(shes so much better  ) and the girl is going to integrate the one she has with the other 2 so when the time comes they can all be released together. Im going to miss her as she is so funny when she plays, shes gorgeous:flrt:


Bloody hell! What did he say - forward me his e-mail!! I wouldn't take any notice - like I said as long as you're getting results that's what matters. If she's going tomorrow then you won't need my new suggestions. I've just got back in from walking the dog and today I decided to walk around the perimeter of the old Commercial Plastics factory, because it's very quiet and I can usually let Skye off his leash and practice heel work and throw him his ball/frisbee/stick whatever and he can have some fun as well as work. Anyway the perimeter fence is all planted out with rose hip bushes and as soon as I saw them I remembered that I used to collect them for my squirrels and hawthorn berries - trying to stick to natural stuff that they'll find in the wild. I never went anywhere without my secateurs that autumn and I just cut whole branches off and gave them to the boys "au natural" :lol2: Also I used to give them mixed dried mushrooms and fresh ones too! :2thumb:

Your release site sounds perfect! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> You have failed the practice citizenship test.
> Questions answered correctly: 8 out of 24 (33%)
> Time taken: 04 minutes 12 seconds
> 
> :gasp:


:roll2: PMSL - we'll have to deport you! :roll2:



FallenAngel said:


> I hope this doesnt make me sound like a crazy cat lady but its my cats birthday next month and I would like to make him a little cake.
> 
> Can you make cat friendly cakes with meat in?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Don't think I haven't though of trying that. Personally I think the only hope there is for me is to grow my hair long enough to plait it and then plait it so tight on the top of my head it pulls all the skin up! :rotfl:
> 
> Sammy try not to worry too much about Nero - I'm sure he'll be fine (wish I could practice what I preach :lol2
> Go Cat go!!! Photograph when it's all done and you're cycling! *with clothes on of course* :lol2:


my motorbike eileen! not my push bike! :bash::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

omg im a citizen and im as stupid as shell, good job i already live here, cos theres no way theyde let me in! 

those questions are just pathetic though


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> omg im a citizen and *im as stupid as shell,* good job i already live here, cos theres no way theyde let me in!
> 
> those questions are just pathetic though


 
Thanks for that comment Cat:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Steve just did the test

You have failed the practice citizenship test.
Questions answered correctly: 9 out of 24 (38%)
Time taken: 06 minutes 39 seconds


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Thanks for that comment Cat:whistling2:


 
you're welcome fellow thicko :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my motorbike eileen! not my push bike! :bash::lol2:


Oh! I see! I didn't know you had a motor bike - did I miss that?? :crazy:

As far as that test goes I looked at the results (took me 4 minutes and a few seconds to get 14 right) and to be totally honest the ones I answered that I was confident about I got right, the ones I answered that I wasn't confident about I got probably more than half wrong and the ones that I hadn't a bloody clue about that I guessed I got quite a few right, but it was only guesswork, not knowledge!

I think it's ridiculous to ask some of the questions they asked. like when did divorce become legal - WTF has that got to do with living in Britain today??? Strangely enough I guessed right on that one, but I hadn't an earthly clue!


----------



## ditta

:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


 

You need to take your wifey in hand as shes calling me names:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> You need to take your wifey in hand as shes calling me names:lol2:


 pah you is very welcome to try shell:lol2:


i think im gonna go back to bed for a bit, cats gone to gym till 8.30 and oh did i tell you my sore finger......it has now spread to the next finger to it, i have trouble sleeping as you know but the few days have been impossible cos my hand is so awkward, wherever i put it it hurts:whip: pain killers dont work, so back to the doctors this week to tell her the good news, wonder if she will think its arthur-itus now:bash: as i suspected it was when i first saw her 6 months ago:whip:

and i keep getting pins and needles and numbness in my left hand, running down my little and ring finger:whip: oh woe is meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sammy1969

Nero is home at last he is ok but very sore and looking sorry for himself butI am plesed he is back as all the other dogs and cats have been missinghim like mad especially my little autistic cat Figaro


----------



## ditta

cat asked me last night do i think babydice knows shes a skunk??? i said i think she thinks shes a bed bug!!!!! ninja thinks hes a puppy and the chickens think they are cats!!!!! what about you lot what you think your animals think they are?:flrt:


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Nero is home at last he is ok but very sore and looking sorry for himself butI am plesed he is back as all the other dogs and cats have been missinghim like mad especially my little autistic cat Figaro


 thats fabulous news sammy...now he will be spoilt rotten by his mummy for being a brave soldier:flrt:


----------



## ditta

:lol2::lol2::lol2:http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...78639-storm-10-week-old-then.html#post6984902:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Thanx, Ditta 

I am feeling super confident taking this bloody test (although, the one I am taking is the "life in Britain" test, not the citizenship one).... *note the sarcasm*


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Thanx, Ditta
> 
> I am feeling super confident taking this bloody test (although, the one I am taking is the "life in Britain" test, not the citizenship one).... *note the sarcasm*


 dont bother asking any of us to coach you jen, we will all be deported:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

right bed for an hour


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Thanx, Ditta
> 
> I am feeling super confident taking this bloody test (although, the one I am taking is the "life in Britain" test, not the citizenship one).... *note the sarcasm*


 

If its this test Life in the UK Test » Free Online Practice Questions » Test 1 - www.hiren.info then its much easier :2thumb:

The first one is anyway lol


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear about your finger Ditta! I agree you need to go back to the docs and tell her it's spreadin' ! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

He has had loads of fuss Ditta but he is walking a bit funny lol he will have chicken for dinner as he is only to have a bland diet tonight then tomorrow he will get loads of treats just liek he deserves and maybe not shouted at for being a little monster today lol


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> right bed for an hour


 

I hope you get some sleep, get that doctor to inject your joint with steroid as according to Steve it made his finger pain free


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> He has had loads of fuss Ditta but he is walking a bit funny lol he will have chicken for dinner as he is only to have a bland diet tonight then tomorrow he will get loads of treats just liek he deserves and maybe not shouted at for being a little monster today lol


lol are you getting some peace while he is sleepy sam?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> He has had loads of fuss Ditta but he is walking a bit funny lol he will have chicken for dinner as he is only to have a bland diet tonight then tomorrow he will get loads of treats just liek he deserves and maybe not shouted at for being a little monster today lol


 
Oooops, I meant to say Get well soon Nero. Im sure by tomorrow he will be back to his naughty self:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> If its this test Life in the UK Test » Free Online Practice Questions » Test 1 - www.hiren.info then its much easier :2thumb:
> 
> The first one is anyway lol


 
If it's that one, I passed!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> If it's that one, I passed!!!!! :2thumb:


 
How many of the tests did you do?


----------



## feorag

I passed that one too - answered 24 questions and got 20 right, but again a lot of them were guesses!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh well, come home from the gym for a nice snuggly night with my mrs, n shes in bed! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Ive only had my squirrel for a very short length of time and I am totally in love with her, I can now understand how hard it must have been for you to let your 3 babies go when you had had them for so long. This is my first squirrel and not even a red and I am totally captivated by her.
Im dreading tomorrow but I keep reminding myself Im doing it for her and she is a wild creature but its very hard as she is pretty amazing 

Ive already had another call from a vet nurse with another squirrel who sounds the same age as Mrs Squiggle so I have suggested she contacts the squirrel rescue so she can also be integrated in with the others. I think its to late in the season for me to get any very young babies in to handrear but maybe next year


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh well, come home from the gym for a nice snuggly night with my mrs, n shes in bed! :bash:


 
Well go and join her then:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Well go and join her then:flrt:


she's asleep!!! wont get anythin out of her if shes alseep will i! and then if i wake her up she'll whinge at me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she's asleep!!! wont get anythin out of her if shes alseep will i! and then if i wake her up she'll whinge at me :lol2:


 
She said she was only having an hours sleep so go and prod her and tell her Shell said its time to get up:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen Ive only had my squirrel for a very short length of time and I am totally in love with her, I can now understand how hard it must have been for you to let your 3 babies go when you had had them for so long. This is my first squirrel and not even a red and I am totally captivated by her.
> Im dreading tomorrow but I keep reminding myself Im doing it for her and she is a wild creature but its very hard as she is pretty amazing
> 
> Ive already had another call from a vet nurse with another squirrel who sounds the same age as Mrs Squiggle so I have suggested she contacts the squirrel rescue so she can also be integrated in with the others. I think its to late in the season for me to get any very young babies in to handrear but maybe next year


They really are little timewasters I have to say and after 5 months it was bloody hard to let them go - truth is I'd have loved to have kept them, but as you say it's not right - not when they are fit and healthy!

The woman I got Basil (my rex rabbit from) in Leeds had a grey squirrel that she'd handreared and kept as a pet, so I know people do it, but I think your ideal scenario is a soft release onto private land where hopefully she might stay and settle.


----------



## Shell195

Awww Ive just seen the new Ikea advert and it is full of assorted cats including Sphynx:flrt:


----------



## temerist

line up ladies!!! sit on my knee and we can talk about the first thing that pops up


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> line up ladies!!! sit on my knee and we can talk about the first thing that pops up


 
:lol2:Nice to have you back Ian


----------



## temerist

ooooo does that mean ur up first shell????

hope on, ill give you treats










would you like a sweetie??


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ooooo does that mean ur up first shell????
> 
> hope on, ill give you treats
> 
> image
> 
> would you like a sweetie??


 

I dont like lollipops, make it Thorntons continental and I will sit on anybodies knee:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

pfffff u aint a cheap date, whats wrong with poundland chocolate


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> pfffff u aint a cheap date, whats wrong with poundland chocolate


 

Its minging thats whats up with it, there is nothing cheap about me:lol2:


----------



## temerist

what about










i hear you will do ANYTHING for the taste


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> what about
> 
> image
> 
> i hear you will do ANYTHING for the taste


 
I cant stand them either


----------



## Shell195

This is what I like:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

you think im made of money hoe :censor::devil:

you`ll have




























AND YOU`LL BE F:censor:ING GREATFUL


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> you think im made of money hoe :censor::devil:
> 
> you`ll have
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> AND YOU`LL BE F:censor:ING GREATFUL


 

LMAO:roll2: cheapskate


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> line up ladies!!! sit on my knee and we can talk about the first thing that pops up


 
*lol* We missed you, Ian!! :flrt:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> LMAO:roll2: cheapskate


CHEAPSKATE MY ASS

thats at least a tenners worth of stuff



Amalthea said:


> *lol* We missed you, Ian!! :flrt:


missed you toooooo :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

You want a female to sit on your knee and are only willing to give cheapo stuff, I dont think soooooooo:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> You want a female to sit on your knee and are only willing to give cheapo stuff, I dont think soooooooo:whistling2:


think yourself lucky, i could have done it cheaper with a glass of babysham and roofie :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> think yourself lucky, i could have done it cheaper with a glass of babysham and roofie :lol2:


 
What the hell is roofie?


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> you think im made of money hoe :censor::devil:
> 
> you`ll have
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> AND YOU`LL BE F:censor:ING GREATFUL


change the whisky for vodka and your on ;P


----------



## temerist

not sure :blush: heard it on csi miami :blush: think it goes in your drink


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> change the whisky for vodka and your on ;P


 
ooooooo we have a taker


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> change the whisky for vodka and your on ;P


 
There you go Ian, a woman after your own heart:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> not sure :blush: heard it on csi miami :blush: think it goes in your drink


 

PMSL you watch to much tv


ETA Iaaaannnnnnnnnn have you seen what it is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_rape_drug :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> There you go Ian, a woman after your own heart:lol2:


i like cacti its like the one plant i cant kill :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> What the hell is roofie?





temerist said:


> not sure :blush: heard it on csi miami :blush: think it goes in your drink


:lol2: It's a date rape drug... Naive me even knows that one :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Ian is a badddddddddddd boy:naughty:


----------



## temerist

ahhh i dont need to rape pmsl

i have ladies falling at my feet i know u all secretly want me lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> :lol2: It's a date rape drug... Naive me even knows that one :whistling2:


I didn't!!! :gasp:

I'm off to bed everyone - goodnight!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> :lol2: It's a date rape drug... Naive me even knows that one :whistling2:


 it is an american phrase though.


ian you need some chatup lines. how abot get your coat i've got a knife


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> ahhh i dont need to rape pmsl
> 
> i have ladies falling at my feet i know u all secretly want me lol


lol you keep thinking that *pats head*


feorag said:


> I didn't!!! :gasp:
> 
> I'm off to bed everyone - goodnight!


night


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> it is an american phrase though.
> 
> 
> ian you need some chatup lines. how abot get your coat i've got a knife


 

or

I suffer from amnesia - do I come here often?


Night Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, am off to bed, as well... Sleepy. nighty night, everybody!! Be good, Ian


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, am off to bed, as well... Sleepy. nighty night, everybody!! Be good, Ian


 

Night Jen


----------



## temerist

hey shell, do you know the difference between a hamburger and a blowjob??


No?!?!? :gasp:


shall we go for lunch :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, am off to bed, as well... Sleepy. nighty night, everybody!! Be good, Ian


night jen


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hey shell, do you know the difference between a hamburger and a blowjob??
> 
> 
> No?!?!? :gasp:
> 
> 
> shall we go for lunch :whistling2:


 

Have you forgotten I dont eat meat:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

ooooo kinky i love it


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Have you forgotten I dont eat meat:whistling2:


 whats the difference between a quorn burger and blow job?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> whats the difference between a quorn burger and blow job?


 
LMAO:roll2:


----------



## temerist

right everyone im off to bed

goodnight sexy ladies (and tom)


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> right everyone im off to bed
> 
> goodnight sexy ladies (and tom)


 night night ian


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> right everyone im off to bed
> 
> goodnight sexy ladies (and tom)


lol night pervy pants


----------



## tomwilson

anyone got anything planned tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

Night Ian x


----------



## tomwilson

so quiet in here at this time lately


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - you're right Tom, night's are getting quieter - maybe the insomniacs are sleeping?? :lol2:

I'm off in half an hour to meet Kim for a coffee and then home to sew! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Woke up a bit early with a low blood sugar this morning. Got work this afternoon, but that's it, I think.


----------



## Cillah

Morning guys 

We are just having a day in today as Martin hasn't been in all week. He got a call back about the job and has to have a practice day where he learns everything. Seven people got calls back and there's seven places so fingers crossed!


----------



## Cillah

MTV is using an African Pygmy Hedgehog as part of their safe sex advertisements .


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I was up early to feed squirrel then take Purdy back to the vets. She is much improved so has to continue on Baytril and has to go back next Wednesday if Im still worried, her throat glands are still up though
I never sent my squirrel as Im not sure I trust someone else to deliver her properly so Im going to ring the girl later and we will take her over ourselves possibly tomorrow.
Its very strange but I offered her a syringe of milk last night and she loved it and this morning she wanted it again:lol2:Maybe she thought mummy was sending her away as she was a bad girl:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> We are just having a day in today as Martin hasn't been in all week. He got a call back about the job and has to have a practice day where he learns everything. Seven people got calls back and there's seven places so fingers crossed!


Ooh! Cilla that sounds promising! :2thumb:



Cillah said:


> MTV is using an African Pygmy Hedgehog as part of their safe sex advertisements .


What on earth has that to do with safe sex - other than sex with a hedgehog could be quite painful??? :crazy:



Shell195 said:


> Morning all, I was up early to feed squirrel then take Purdy back to the vets. She is much improved so has to continue on Baytril and has to go back next Wednesday if Im still worried, her throat glands are still up though
> I never sent my squirrel as Im not sure I trust someone else to deliver her properly so Im going to ring the girl later and we will take her over ourselves possibly tomorrow.
> Its very strange but I offered her a syringe of milk last night and she loved it and this morning she wanted it again:lol2:Maybe she thought mummy was sending her away as she was a bad girl:whistling2:


Good news about Purdy, hope she continues to improve! :2thumb:

I'd be the same as you about the Squiggle - imao no-one could do as good a job as me and so I wouldn't trust anyone else to do it, but me! :blush:

Good news about the syringe! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

There was a lot of random objects and they said you wouldn't want to sit on them.. Like a cactus and stuff. One was an APH


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> There was a lot of random objects and they said you wouldn't want to sit on them.. Like a cactus and stuff. One was an APH


:gasp: F.Hell I was kinda right then? How very weird and extremely random! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

afternoon chatters,


----------



## feorag

Afternoon Ditta - you sounded like you had a good sleep last night, but I bet it stopped you sleeping through the night, did it??

I'm off out now with Skye for his walk - just stuffed a belly pork and got it in the oven for a slow cook with (hopefully) lush crackling!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Be back later!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Afternoon Ditta - you sounded like you had a good sleep last night, but I bet it stopped you sleeping through the night, did it??
> 
> I'm off out now with Skye for his walk - just stuffed a belly pork and got it in the oven for a slow cook with (hopefully) lush crackling!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> Be back later!


 
aye i dropped off about 7am, had about an hour last night before cat tried to quietly come into the bedroom:lol2: so i got up had some rice crispies and a bath:lol2:


----------



## ashley

Hi everyone, hope you are all well! I'm not even going to attempt to catch up on everything again but thought I'd pop in and say hi while I have some time : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

ashley said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all well! I'm not even going to attempt to catch up on everything again but thought I'd pop in and say hi while I have some time : victory:


 your not missing out on anything important.


----------



## ashley

tomwilson said:


> your not missing out on anything important.


That's good to know, hopefully that's everything calmed down here for a while and I'll be able to join in properly instead of feeling like an intruder :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ashley said:


> That's good to know, hopefully that's everything calmed down here for a while and I'll be able to join in properly instead of feeling like an intruder :lol2:


 why do you feel like an intruder


----------



## feorag

It has calmed down a bit of late - as I said the insomniacs must be finally sleeping at night, so there aren't about 5 pages to catch up on every morning! :lol2:

Ditta - loving your siggie!!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> It has calmed down a bit of late - as I said the insomniacs must be finally sleeping at night, so there aren't about 5 pages to catch up on every morning! :lol2:
> 
> Ditta - loving your siggie!!


 i miss the 5 pages at night


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> why do you feel like an intruder


Good point Tom - I totally missed that! You don't _really _feel like an intruder when you come on here, do you Ashley?



tomwilson said:


> i miss the 5 pages at night


:lol2: That's cos you are one of the insomniacs, Tom!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Good point Tom - I totally missed that! You don't _really _feel like an intruder when you come on here, do you Ashley?
> 
> :lol2: That's cos you are one of the insomniacs, Tom!


 i seemed to be the only one last night, we do get the occasional intruder, usually an idot linking a picture of a large snake eating a cat but mods seem to be good at deleting their posts


----------



## ashley

tomwilson said:


> why do you feel like an intruder





feorag said:


> Good point Tom - I totally missed that! You don't _really _feel like an intruder when you come on here, do you Ashley?
> 
> :lol2: That's cos you are one of the insomniacs, Tom!


Not really, I love coming on here and chatting, it's the only part of the forum really that has no bitching and a request for help is always given genuine answers (unless you're Ian requesting perviness :lol2 but because I haven't been on much lately, I don't really know what to say as I usually can write a couple of replies then disappear again.

Elmo (male cat) is finally back to himself. I got back from offshore 2 weeks ago to find he was moving funny, had a really sore back end and was dragging his tail. Stuart had went offshore the day before I got back so my mum was looking after the animals for the night and they were all fine a few hours before I got home. I took him to the vets fearing he'd damaged his spine and thinking he'd need his tail amputated. The vet couldn't find anything wrong, he had no signs of being in a fight or being clipped by a car so he got a course of anti inflammatories and I was to bring him back if I was worried. A week later and a wound opened on his tail. Luckily it wasn't infected and healed up nicely with some cream. I'm happy to say it has now fully healed and he is back to ruining my peace and quiet and causing trouble :flrt:

That's pretty much all my exciting news since I was on last :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's good! Glad you don't really feel like an intruder, cos you always get a warm welcome when you do come on! :2thumb:

That's very strange about Elmo - I'm trying to remember, are they indoor or outdoor cats??


----------



## tomwilson

ashley said:


> Not really, I love coming on here and chatting, it's the only part of the forum really that has no bitching and a request for help is always given genuine answers (unless you're Ian requesting perviness :lol2 but because I haven't been on much lately, I don't really know what to say as I usually can write a couple of replies then disappear again.
> 
> Elmo (male cat) is finally back to himself. I got back from offshore 2 weeks ago to find he was moving funny, had a really sore back end and was dragging his tail. Stuart had went offshore the day before I got back so my mum was looking after the animals for the night and they were all fine a few hours before I got home. I took him to the vets fearing he'd damaged his spine and thinking he'd need his tail amputated. The vet couldn't find anything wrong, he had no signs of being in a fight or being clipped by a car so he got a course of anti inflammatories and I was to bring him back if I was worried. A week later and a wound opened on his tail. Luckily it wasn't infected and healed up nicely with some cream. I'm happy to say it has now fully healed and he is back to ruining my peace and quiet and causing trouble :flrt:
> 
> That's pretty much all my exciting news since I was on last :lol2:


 what is your job ashley, only because it sounds like rigs or navy, and i'm nosey:lol2:

glad hes feeling better, odd about the tail though


----------



## Shell195

Hi Ashley, missed you earlier. Im glad Elmos tail is on the mend, I had a cat like that many years ago and it turns out she had been shot and even now although her tail looks normal you can feel a lump where the vertabrae(sp) have moved out of line


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Morning guys
> 
> We are just having a day in today as Martin hasn't been in all week. He got a call back about the job and has to have a practice day where he learns everything. Seven people got calls back and there's seven places so fingers crossed!


 
That sounds incredibly promising!! :2thumb:

I spent the afternoon in the stock room today. FOUR HOURS of tidying and I'm still not done. And I was only working on one section. Nearly done, though. Gonna finish the last bits tomorrow morning while it's quiet, since I'm in all day. I didn't put a single sale through, cuz I was off the shop floor for my entire shift today. :whip:


----------



## ditta

im gonna get cat to work on m siggy, its what i want but just not quite right......cat being a bit more artistic will sort it:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Loving the sig, Ditta!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I didn't put a single sale through, cuz I was off the shop floor for my entire shift today. :whip:


Do you get commission on your shop sale then, Jen? Or do you all just get a basic salary?


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Do you get commission on your shop sale then, Jen? Or do you all just get a basic salary?


 
Nah... Just basic salary. But on the end of the day reports, it shows how many transactions went through, the average, and then the individual ones for each sales assistant. I wasn't even on there today :whistling2: We have targets we are supposed to reach each day as a store, but it doesn't matter how the break down is for each member of staff. I am just used to having the highest total and average *shrugs* It doesn't matter, really. We SHOULD get commission, though!! :lol2:

Just got back from walking the mutt and picking a bunch of blackberries :2thumb: :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Ooh!! What ch'ya gonna make with them? Make an eve's pudding or a crumble and then the ratties can share like mine do!


----------



## Amalthea

I've never made anything with 'em..... Just eat 'em *lol* Not too "up" on baking with fruit. I think we have some custard, though.... Mmmmm.....


----------



## Cillah

I just made a Shepards pie! I know it's easy but I'm still proud .

Jen that kind of sounds like my old job except we each had individual targets we had to meet each week or we'd get fired. Like preowned selling, preording, trade ins, adding on.. That kind of thing :/


----------



## Amalthea

Well done!!  See? Once you get going, cooking is easy 

Nah we don't get fired or anything, but it's still nice to see your log in tag at the end of the day report


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I've never made anything with 'em..... Just eat 'em *lol* Not too "up" on baking with fruit. I think we have some custard, though.... Mmmmm.....


Simpy pimpy!! :lo2:

With soft fruit like blackberries, you don't need to cook them first, just wash 'em and sprinkle some sugar over them. Eve's pudding is just a simple cake mix of 4oz SR flour, 4 oz sugar, 4 oz marg/spread and 2 eggs. You can either do it the right way, by creaming the sugar and marg and then adding the eggs and flour or you can throw the whole lot in together and mix it good and proper - if you do it this way it's usually a good idea to put a teaspon of baking powder in it as well.

Pour it over the top of the fruit and then bake it in moderate oven for about 25 minutes! Done!!!!


----------



## Shell195

I keep getting sidetracked by the squirrel:flrt:


----------



## feorag

No surprise there then! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No surprise there then! :whistling2:


 

How the hell did you manage to get anything done when you had your 3,
they are captivating :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

bugger me, 5 gym classes in a day doesnt half wear you owt sheesh


----------



## feorag

I didn't !!! :lol2: Although you know I only had 3 for a very short while cos the little girl who was hit by the car died :sad:

But it was the highlight of my day when i came home and went to bring he boys in for 'playtime'!


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh! Sounds tasty, Eileen!!

I wouldn't be able to get anything done if I had a baby squizzle running about! *lol*

Speaking of which, it looks like I may be taking in a couple handreared African pygmy dormice..... We shall see.


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bugger me, 5 gym classes in a day doesnt half wear you owt sheesh


I told you exercise is addictive - you are addicted if you're doing 5 classes in a day! 


Amalthea said:


> Oooh! Sounds tasty, Eileen!!


It is and you can use any fruit whatsoever, but if you're using a hard fruit like apples you need to stew them a bit first.


Amalthea said:


> Speaking of which, it looks like I may be taking in a couple handreared African pygmy dormice..... We shall see.


Ooh!!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Apparently, a friend of a friend is looking for a home for them and when he asked Marie (the friend) if she knew anybody, I was the first one that she thought of *blush*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I told you exercise is addictive - you are addicted if you're doing 5 classes in a day!


2 on a monday, 5 on a tuesday, rest on wednesday ( though i might go for hal hour on the treadmill before work) 3 classes on a thurs, 2 classes on a friday, 1 class on a sat n maybe a swim, and 2 classes on a sunday. It is addictive eileen, though with what im payin a month i wanna get y moneys worth! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

No question about it Cat - you are! Do you have any other addictions or is it just exercise?


----------



## Amalthea

The mother of these APDM died and when the guy who has them went to clean out the nest, he found the pinkies. And instead of letting them die, he handreared them..... Awwwwww!!


----------



## feorag

Aw! That's excellent Jen!! They should lush - I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Amalthea

Now I have to figure out where to put 'em...... :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Now I have to figure out where to put 'em...... :whistling2:


 
Im sure you will find somewhere:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> Aw! That's excellent Jen!! *They should lush* - I'm so jealous!!


WTF was I trying to say there! :rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

I translated, Eileen 

Am heading off to bed. Early day tomorrow, cuz I am at work all day. Nighty night xx


----------



## feorag

Goodnight Jen - I'm off too, trying to get to bed before 12:00 cos I'm so tired lately!


----------



## Shell195

Night you two Im going shortly


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey people! Is there anyone on?


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I think that was a "no", Col!! Am up and getting ready for work. Meh.


----------



## feorag

Morning all. I'm off to the car boot sale - not selling this time - going for a mooch around and to meet Linden.

Anyday Anne is going on holiday on Friday and so is packing and preparing - she needs a lot of time to do that :roll: because she has to work out every outfit and all the co-ordinating things to wear with it! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive got nothing planned today but am ringing the squirrel lady shortly to see if it conveniant for us to go over today


----------



## ashley

feorag said:


> That's good! Glad you don't really feel like an intruder, cos you always get a warm welcome when you do come on! :2thumb:
> 
> That's very strange about Elmo - I'm trying to remember, are they indoor or outdoor cats??


Yeah, I do get a nice welcome 
They are outdoor cats, they tend to stay in our garden or in the fields at the back of the house. It looks like it was a bite from another cat so I'm glad I noticed and got him treated as soon as it happened or it could have been a lot worse!



tomwilson said:


> what is your job ashley, only because it sounds like rigs or navy, and i'm nosey:lol2:
> 
> glad hes feeling better, odd about the tail though


I'm in the oil industry. At the moment I'm a project engineer based onshore so usually just go out for a few days on management visits but I will be based offshore as a QA/QC inspector as of next month. Can't wait!



Shell195 said:


> Hi Ashley, missed you earlier. Im glad Elmos tail is on the mend, I had a cat like that many years ago and it turns out she had been shot and even now although her tail looks normal you can feel a lump where the vertabrae(sp) have moved out of line


Aww, poor cat! Our area is really quiet, we're right at the back of Ellon and most of our neighbours are older. To start with, I thought he'd maybe been out in the field and bitten by a rat or something but we've noticed a big bully cat stalking the area in the last few months so I think it may be him.


----------



## tomwilson

ashley said:


> I'm in the oil industry. At the moment I'm a project engineer based onshore so usually just go out for a few days on management visits but I will be based offshore as a QA/QC inspector as of next month. Can't wait!


 thought so, i couldn't do it,m i hate being away from home


----------



## feorag

ashley said:


> They are outdoor cats, they tend to stay in our garden or in the fields at the back of the house. It looks like it was a bite from another cat so I'm glad I noticed and got him treated as soon as it happened or it could have been a lot worse!


That was why I asked - it definitely sounded like he'd been bitten.

Well i went to the car boot sale and it was cancelled! :sad: I never thought to ring to check because it wasn't raining, but I guess cos the season is ending soon and sellers have dropped off lately that they thought the wind might stop them coming???

So I phoned Linden, but there was no reply so I drove to the village where she lives and decided to walk Skye in the woods along the riverbank. We had a lovely long walk along the river and by then Linden had rung me to say she was home, so I went there for coffee and now I'm home again with a bagful of windfalls, cos the wind is blowing all the apples off her tree to stew for crumbles and eve puddings! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

want rhubbarb crumble now:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> want rhubbarb crumble now:flrt:


 
Youve made me want some too:mf_dribble:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Youve made me want some too:mf_dribble:


 its eileens fault keep going on about fruit pies:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Sorry girls - we're going out to eat tonight, so the crumble will have to wait for us!

I make a lush crumble cos I make it with half porridge and put oil in and less marg and if I've got any sesame seeds I put some of them in too, so it's very healthy and uber tasty.


----------



## feorag

Shell, forgot to ask what happened about the Squiggle?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, forgot to ask what happened about the Squiggle?


 

Shes still here as the girl wasnt in, I left a message for her to ring me back which she hasnt done yet


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Shes still here as the girl wasnt in, I left a message for her to ring me back which she hasnt done yet


 bet you are gutted...................................not:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> bet you are gutted...................................not:lol2:


 
I know:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> No question about it Cat - you are! Do you have any other addictions or is it just exercise?


 
erm, shoes, ahndbgs n anything pink..... so if anyone comes across anythin pink, send it my way :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Home. KNACKERED! Gonna have dinner and veg with Gary.... He's back Leicester way tomorrow wil Friday. Meh.


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> bet you are gutted...................................not:lol2:


:lol2: That's what I was gonna say!

Cat - you do have multi addictions then! :roll:


----------



## selina20

Just thought seeing some of you never venture out this thread i would make my announcement here.

Next march i will be a mom of 2 :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lovin

Congratulations Selina : victory:

In regards to the thread title. I have 3 cats. A silver Tabby, A brown Tabby and A pure white female. Love them all very dearly. :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> Awwww!!! Congrats!!!!!


Thankies its guna be hard work but worth it hehe.

Oooooooo is there anything nice in the Ann Summers christmas collection???


----------



## selina20

Lovin said:


> Congratulations Selina : victory:
> 
> In regards to the thread title. I have 3 cats. A silver Tabby, A brown Tabby and A pure white female. Love them all very dearly. :flrt:


You will see that cats dont occur as the conversation here very often. Its more like friendly off topic banter .

I have always wanted a silver tabby tho :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations Selina:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Congratulations Selina:flrt:


Thankies im getting into the excited mood now.


----------



## Amalthea

selina20 said:


> Thankies its guna be hard work but worth it hehe.
> 
> *Oooooooo is there anything nice in the Ann Summers christmas collection???*


LOADS!! If you'd like, I'll send ya out a catalogue once I get more in (so far, head office has only sent each party planner one as a teaser) :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> LOADS!! If you'd like, I'll send ya out a catalogue once I get more in (so far, head office has only sent each party planner one as a teaser) :2thumb:


Oooooooo definately . Love their bras as they are so comfy lol.


----------



## tomwilson

selina20 said:


> Just thought seeing some of you never venture out this thread i would make my announcement here.
> 
> Next march i will be a mom of 2 :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 congradulations selina


----------



## Amalthea

selina20 said:


> Oooooooo definately . Love their bras as they are so comfy lol.


 
Me too!! The pure lace plunge bras are my favorite range  Send me a PM with your address and I'll pop one in for ya as soon as I can


----------



## Lovin

selina20 said:


> You will see that cats dont occur as the conversation here very often. Its more like friendly off topic banter .
> 
> I have always wanted a silver tabby tho :flrt::flrt:


 Ahhhh ok lol, forgive the noobish comment then lol, But congrats all the same.


----------



## Amalthea

Lovin said:


> Congratulations Selina : victory:
> 
> In regards to the thread title. I have 3 cats. A silver Tabby, A brown Tabby and A pure white female. Love them all very dearly. :flrt:


 
Missed this before.... Sorry :blush: Welcome to our little chat  We NEED pics of your kitties (especially since I have a strange obsession with white puds)


----------



## ditta

just back from cats sisters, her baby is due in 4weeks 6days.....shes fooking huge:lol2:.........good to see her and the boys....altho flynn is going through the anal stage and his answer to every question is 'poo', you can poo in different colors you know:lol2: and he has poo for his breakfast:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> just back from cats sisters, her baby is due in 4weeks 6days.....shes fooking huge:lol2:.........good to see her and the boys....altho flynn is going through the anal stage and his answer to every question is 'poo', you can poo in different colors you know:lol2: and he has poo for his breakfast:lol2:


 lovely :lol2:


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Just thought seeing some of you never venture out this thread i would make my announcement here.
> 
> Next march i will be a mom of 2 :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Congratulations Selina - you're right it'll be hard in the beginning, but hopefully will get easier as they grow up.



Lovin said:


> In regards to the thread title. I have 3 cats. A silver Tabby, A brown Tabby and A pure white female. Love them all very dearly. :flrt:


Hi and welcome. We do talk about cats, but not solely cats - there really isn't a subject that we don't or haven't discussed! :lol2:

If your pure white cat has blue eyes, better not post a photograph otherwise Jen (amalthea) will come and pinch it! :lol2:

Ditta, loving your new siggie - are you planning on changing it every few days? :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

i got a pm through today from a mod asking me to check out rfuk sister site and to add a banner so i did!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovin

feorag said:


> If your pure white cat has blue eyes, better not post a photograph otherwise Jen (amalthea) will come and pinch it! :lol2:


 
Lol no it hasn't got blue eyes anymore, when it was a kitten it had bright blue eyes but they faded to the normal yellow. Love her all the same. She had the most gorgeous kittens though. Had to sell them unfortunately :-(


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> i got a pm through today from a mod asking me to check out rfuk sister site and to add a banner so i did!!!!!!!!!!


 i got one yesterday, not sure if i'll give it a go


----------



## Amalthea

I got that PM, too... Not had a look yet.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I got that PM, too... Not had a look yet.


Me too and I haven't either! :blush:


----------



## ditta

oh bollox i thought i was special:bash::whip::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Dunno if maybe they are sending it to quite a few of the older members?


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> oh bollox i thought i was special:bash::whip::bash:


you are special you are the keeper of baby dice


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... She's "special" *giggles and runs*


----------



## Cillah

I got it and I started doing it and stopped. So they emailed me saying it would be nice if I continued to put pictures up .


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Dunno if maybe they are sending it to quite a few of the *older* members?


 and whats that meant to meannnnnnn:bash::bash::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... She's "special" *giggles and runs*


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> and whats that meant to meannnnnnn:bash::bash::lol2:


Hey, I got one, too :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Hey, I got one, too :2thumb:


 but you are young, too bloody young, not even old enough to live without your mother:whistling2::whistling2: and you better keep running young lady..............:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> but you are young, too bloody young, not even old enough to live without your mother:whistling2::whistling2: and you better keep running young lady..............:lol2:


*grins* And I really am missing having my Mom at the end of my Blackberry....... *sigh*


----------



## feorag

What happened about your Blackberry, Jen? Did you get a replacement? Or are you still having to manage without it! :sad:

And now I'm off to bed, so if you answer tonight I'll get it tomorrow morning!


----------



## Amalthea

Still managing without it 

Am off to bed, too...... Nighty night, everybody xx


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I got it and I started doing it and stopped. So they emailed me saying it would be nice if I continued to put pictures up .


 

I got that too:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

lol i didnt get one yet , sister site eh


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> oh bollox i thought i was special:bash::whip::bash:


I havent had that PM!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I havent had that PM!


 poor coll


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I havent had that PM!


me either col 
prob for the best for me anyway lol dno if i cba filling all them boxes in :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> me either col
> prob for the best for me anyway lol dno if i cba filling all them boxes in :lol2:


 i haven't even looked at it yet


----------



## Zoo-Man

Maybe their only inviting the good boys & girls who have no infractions! :lol2: I have 4 expired ones! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Maybe their only inviting the good boys & girls who have no infractions! :lol2: I have 4 expired ones! :whistling2:


 

:lol2: Maybe you are right


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Maybe you are right


Could be! PM the mod back & tell them to f**k off Shell, then we'll see if Im right! :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Maybe their only inviting the good boys & girls who have no infractions! :lol2: I have 4 expired ones! :whistling2:


moi ? infractions? how dare you :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> moi ? infractions? how dare you :lol2:


Mmm, maybe you havent looked hard enough for your infractions my dear. If your being a bit dizzy, you might be looking in all manner of odd places, like in the oven....

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, maybe you havent looked hard enough for your infractions my dear. If your being a bit dizzy, you might be looking in all manner of odd places, like in the oven....
> 
> :lol2:


BAHAHAHAHAHA 
oh yeah i remember...:whistling2: its not like i look at it and laugh at all


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA
> oh yeah i remember...:whistling2: its not like i look at it and laugh at all


Much........

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Much........
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Waiting for these tortoise eggs to hatch is killing me! I am checking them at least 3 times a day! Just want them to hurry up & hatch (if they are fertile)!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Waiting for these tortoise eggs to hatch is killing me! I am checking them at least 3 times a day! Just want them to hurry up & hatch (if they are fertile)!


a watched pot never boils col lol


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Childy minding day today, but now I don't start until 11:45am!! :2thumb:

Got a committee meeting tonight for my cat club, so I'll be in and out in nano seconds when I get home tonight.

Colin can't you 'candle' tortoise eggs like you can hen eggs to find out if they're fertile????

If you're lucky enough to catch them when they first hatch will you be taking photographs? If you are I'd love some for our wildlife club/fact sheets at work.


----------



## Amalthea

Today was my first day off in ages and I got to have a lie in!!!


----------



## ditta

im just back from doctors.........stronger pain killers and wait for hospital to reply to stern letter from gp:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully it gets sorted now


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I love a lie in Jen - now I don't have to get up early to go and child mind I have one nearly every day! *love it!!!!*

Ditta - that's great that your GP is going to chase up the hospital for you! :2thumb: Hope this time something gets done!!!


----------



## ashley

tomwilson said:


> thought so, i couldn't do it,m i hate being away from home


I love being out there, it's just such a different environment. In the office, I'm not seen as an equal because I'm female but offshore, although it's mostly guys, they are all a good laugh. I still get treated different being female but in a good way, I get chocolate and they try to keep their swearing and vulgarity under control :2thumb: I love the peacefullness of being in the middle of the sea.



selina20 said:


> Just thought seeing some of you never venture out this thread i would make my announcement here.
> 
> Next march i will be a mom of 2 :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Congratulations! I follow the pregnancy thread but never post on it. Hopefuly I can join in one day though 



Amalthea said:


> LOADS!! If you'd like, I'll send ya out a catalogue once I get more in (so far, head office has only sent each party planner one as a teaser) :2thumb:


I can't wait to see the new catalogue! I keep meaning to order stuff but forget :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Pic for ya, Shell :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Pic for ya, Shell :lol2:
> 
> image


I know I'm not Shell, but I'm the next best thing :lol2: and there's no pic there! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Dammit! It was there when I posted it... *goes to try to fix it*


----------



## Amalthea

Now?


----------



## feorag

Nope! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Weird.... I see it. (although I saw the first one, too, but now I don't)


----------



## Shell195

A flying visit as I have come back from the sanctuary early as Purdy hasnt eaten today and I have made an appointment at the vets for 10 past 6, Im really worried about her 


Jen I cant see the photo either


----------



## Amalthea

I hope Purdy's alright 

Will sort out the pic later....

Just cleaned out the pinny gigs, rats, meece, and gliders. Ready for a soak in the bath!! Gonna do the cat litter now. Then bath!!


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Shell! Poor Purdy - I hope she's OK. I'll likely be off line from now until about 10:00 tonight cos I've got a meeting. Good luck at the vets!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

The glands in her throat are so swollen and something tells me it isnt cat flu in any shape or form. I hope its nothing serious as I cant bear even thinking of what that could mean

Have a good meeting Eileen


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> The glands in her throat are so swollen and something tells me it isnt cat flu in any shape or form. I hope its nothing serious as I cant bear even thinking of what that could mean
> 
> Have a good meeting Eileen


any swellings in her groin shell?


----------



## Amalthea

UGH! Just cleaned up liquid crap in the kitchen. Diesel doesn't feel good


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> UGH! Just cleaned up liquid crap in the kitchen. Diesel doesn't feel good


awww poor guy


----------



## Amalthea

He's acting completely normal now! It's my stomach that's upset after cleaning it up *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> He's acting completely normal now! It's my stomach that's upset after cleaning it up *lol*


XD ew 
they dont half make some smells dogs hehe


----------



## Shell195

Ive only just sat down as took Purdy to the vets, they have kept her in and are going to look at the back of her throat tomorrow. The vet agrees its not cat flu so hes looking for polyps or some other cause for the way she is.
Jaime I dont think the glands in her groin are swollen, its just the ones in her neck area.
I then had to take 2 sanctuary cats that had been to see the vet(Baloo had his 2 bottom canines removed as they were sticking into his top lip and making it sore and also Inky who has sore lips one one side of his mouth) back to the sanctuary. Then I had to take my eldest son shopping in Asda and finally I had to sort the small furries and the squirrel. Im knackered and worried about Purdy who I have to ring about tomorrow afternoon unless they ring me first, shes had an anti inflammatory injection and some fluids to make her comfortable tonight.

Do you know that the vet hasnt charged me a penny for all the chinchillas treatment which is wonderful news. She and one of my other 2 girls hate each other so when they/her are free roaming I have to sit in the room or they try and fight through the cage. Cinders is looking fab and has put on loads of weight and is a really cheeky chinnie, Im wondering if she would except a neutered male as I hate to see her living on her own and I dont believe that her and the other 2 will ever get on.


ETA That is a lot of typing for me lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive only just sat down as took Purdy to the vets, they have kept her in and are going to look at the back of her throat tomorrow. The vet agrees its not cat flu so hes looking for polyps or some other cause for the way she is.
> *Jaime I dont think the glands in her groin are swollen, its just the ones in her neck area.*
> I then had to take 2 sanctuary cats that had been to see the vet(Baloo had his 2 bottom canines removed as they were sticking into his top lip and making it sore and also Inky who has sore lips one one side of his mouth) back to the sanctuary. Then I had to take my eldest son shopping in Asda and finally I had to sort the small furries and the squirrel. Im knackered and worried about Purdy who I have to ring about tomorrow afternoon unless they ring me first, shes had an anti inflammatory injection and some fluids to make her comfortable tonight.
> 
> Do you know that the vet hasnt charged me a penny for all the chinchillas treatment which is wonderful news. She and one of my other 2 girls hate each other so when they/her are free roaming I have to sit in the room or they try and fight through the cage. *Cinders is looking fab and has put on loads of weight and is a really cheeky chinnie*, Im wondering if she would except a neutered male as I hate to see her living on her own and I dont believe that her and the other 2 will ever get on.
> 
> 
> ETA That is a lot of typing for me lol


first one..hopefully thats good news ,wouldnt wish what i was thinking on anything
second... wonderful news  what a little fighter


----------



## Amalthea

Poor you!!! Been a rough day! But what an amazing vet!

Would love to see updated pics of Cinders  Have you tried bathing all three of your girls in chinnie sand laced with baby powder? That always worked brilliantly for me. Does Cinders seem pregnant?


----------



## Shell195

Thanks Jaime 
Jen I dont think Cinders is pregnant, Ive tried putting baby powder in the sand baths but it doesnt seem to work, I never realised how evil chins can be. One of the 2 vets who treated her judged our dog show at the fun day(hes one of the partners):2thumb:
I will get some more photos of her and will make a thread when I get a minute, this squirrel takes up so much of my time.I have to feed her then play with her, then watch her playing, its all so tedious:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Thanks Jaime
> Jen I dont think Cinders is pregnant, Ive tried putting baby powder in the sand baths but it doesnt seem to work, I never realised how evil chins can be. One of the 2 vets who treated her judged our dog show at the fun day(hes one of the partners):2thumb:
> I will get some more photos of her and will make a thread when I get a minute, this squirrel takes up so much of my time.I have to feed her then play with her, then watch her playing, its all so tedious:whistling2:


you poor thing :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> you poor thing :whistling2:


 
I am a glutton for punishment arent I:lol2: The worst thing though is when shes sleepy she tries to take me into her sleeping pouch with her, if I would fit I would willingly go with her:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Thanks Jaime
> Jen I dont think Cinders is pregnant, Ive tried putting baby powder in the sand baths but it doesnt seem to work, I never realised how evil chins can be. One of the 2 vets who treated her judged our dog show at the fun day(hes one of the partners):2thumb:
> I will get some more photos of her and will make a thread when I get a minute, *this squirrel takes up so much of my time.I have to feed her then play with her, then watch her playing, its all so tedious*:whistling2:


Sounds excrutiating.... You should bring her here :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen, I forgot to say I hope Diesels bum gets better soon, nothing like a runny bum to turn your stomach


----------



## Amalthea

I was literally gagging as I was cleaning it up..... Have let my own stomach settle and am making dinner for one now..... *sigh* I really hate when Gary's away over night!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I am a glutton for punishment arent I:lol2: The worst thing though is when shes sleepy she tries to take me into her sleeping pouch with her, if I would fit I would willingly go with her:flrt:


:flrt:sooocute


----------



## tomwilson

hi guys sorr about purddy shell hope she's feeling better tomorrow.

i've been in work and now i don't feel very very well. oscar was also keeping me company but now he's buggered off as dianas mum has come back from the football.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hi guys sorr about purddy shell hope she's feeling better tomorrow.
> 
> i've been in work and now i don't feel very very well. oscar was also keeping me company but now he's buggered off as dianas mum has come back from the football.


 
Whos Oscar?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Whos Oscar?











one of dianas parents cats


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> image
> one of dianas parents cats


 
Awww hes gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Awww hes gorgeous:flrt:


 he is, when they stayed in the flat he would only sit with me but, here he sits with who eer he feels like


----------



## Amalthea

My Mom has just told me that my Gammy (grandmother) is spending the night in the hospital waiting to see a cardiologist. I'm worried sick now and don't have a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> My Mom has just told me that my Gammy (grandmother) is spending the night in the hospital waiting to see a cardiologist. I'm worried sick now and don't have a shoulder to cry on.


 aww thats terrrible i hope every thing is ok, have you phoned the OH.


----------



## Amalthea

No... I think he was planning on going to sleep.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> My Mom has just told me that my Gammy (grandmother) is spending the night in the hospital waiting to see a cardiologist. I'm worried sick now and don't have a shoulder to cry on.


awwww *hug* shes in the best place though hun


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> No... I think he was planning on going to sleep.


 sorry i forget about what time it is sometimes,hope it'll all be ok, sorry i'm useless when thinngs like this happen


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... She'll be ok. She fought off lymphoma, so a little heart problem is nothing, right? Called Gary. He was still awake.


----------



## Shell195

Awww Jen sorry about your Gammy, Im sure shes as tough as old boots and will be fine *Hugs


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, so much sadness to read here tonight.

Jen I hope your grandmother's OK.

Shell, you must be worried sick about Purdy again - I hope she's OK and that they can find out what the problem is, but again she's in the right place if she needs fluids etc. 

We had a good meeting but a poor turn-out. 1 on holiday, 1 doing trampoline coaching, 1 sick, 1 had a bad fall and one didn't send apologies so she'll not have come cos it was dark! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* She sure is. It's just so hard when I'm all the way over here and she's in some ******* hospital in Texas.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear, so much sadness to read here tonight.
> 
> Jen I hope your grandmother's OK.
> 
> Shell, you must be worried sick about Purdy again - I hope she's OK and that they can find out what the problem is, but again she's in the right place if she needs fluids etc.
> 
> We had a good meeting but a poor turn-out. 1 on holiday, 1 doing trampoline coaching, 1 sick, 1 had a bad fall and *one didn't send apologies so she'll not have come cos it was dark!* :lol2:


 
That made me giggle:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Makes me giggle too, but she won't drive in the dark!!


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me after I have fed Mrs squiggle:flrt:
Night all speak tomorrow x


----------



## feorag

Night Shell - I'm off too now!

Oh did forget to mention that I've now got the Chinese Crested charms and I think they're lovely! Hope everyone who's ordered them does!

Jen, did you know the top winning dog in the country is a Chinese Crested, so our Treasurer was telling me tonight!


----------



## Amalthea

They are such goofy looking dogs!! Apparently, my friends powderpuff met her nekkid beau the other day, and although she was all up for some hairless mutt lovin', he wasn't interested. So they sent him home with a pair of her season knickers (EWWWW) and he took them to bed with him and woke up with a..... Yeah.... You get the idea. NASTY! He's due to come back tomorrow, so hopefully he'll be in the mood this time.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> They are such goofy looking dogs!! Apparently, my friends powderpuff met her nekkid beau the other day, and although she was all up for some hairless mutt lovin', he wasn't interested. So they sent him home with a pair of her season knickers (EWWWW) and he took them to bed with him and woke up with a..... Yeah.... You get the idea. NASTY! He's due to come back tomorrow, so hopefully he'll be in the mood this time.


That's quite disturbing. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Totally.


----------



## Cillah

Oh Jen! I need to clip ratty claws. I have a hairless and two double rex and they are just doing too much damage to eachother.. Accidentally. Their claws are SO sharp. What's the best way to do it ?


----------



## Amalthea

I use human nail clippers on the rats..... I find it easier that way. Wrap them in a towel if they are squirmy and take one foot out at a time.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I use human nail clippers on the rats..... I find it easier that way. Wrap them in a towel if they are squirmy and take one foot out at a time.


Everyone said you need to use pet clippers or baby human clippers. But normal sized ones would be fine, right?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> They are such goofy looking dogs!! Apparently, my friends powderpuff met her nekkid beau the other day, and although she was all up for some hairless mutt lovin', he wasn't interested. So they sent him home with a pair of her season knickers (EWWWW) and he took them to bed with him and woke up with a..... Yeah.... You get the idea. NASTY! He's due to come back tomorrow, so hopefully he'll be in the mood this time.


ew....im kinda lost for words on that story


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I use normal ones. Have something handy just in case you nick the quick... Either a steptic pencil or corn flour.


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> ew....im kinda lost for words on that story


 
My response was "EWWWWWWWWW"


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> My response was "EWWWWWWWWW"


lol i couldnt help but laugh about a dog having knickers though :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

speaking of chinese crested i just saw this dog on animal planet


----------



## Amalthea

Dear God, WTF is _THAT_?!? Even if its tongue was in its mouth, it just doesn't LOOK like a crested. More like a hairless Boston terrier.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Dear God, WTF is _THAT_?!? Even if its tongue was in its mouth, it just doesn't LOOK like a crested. More like a hairless Boston terrier.


 tis a crested x chi, apparently its a famous dog the tongue is due to missing teeth


----------



## Amalthea

Cresteds are known for having horrible dental problems and week tooth roots.


----------



## tomwilson

night night guys, i'm shattered


----------



## Shell195

Morning people, Steves taken the car for its MOT:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody


 
Ive just read the posts from last night and Ewwwwwwwwww thats a creepy story about the dogs:lol2: Lets hope he will do the deed when they meet this time


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Amalthea said:


> They are such goofy looking dogs!! Apparently, my friends powderpuff met her nekkid beau the other day, and although she was all up for some hairless mutt lovin', he wasn't interested. So they sent him home with a pair of her season knickers (EWWWW) and he took them to bed with him and woke up with a..... Yeah.... You get the idea. NASTY! He's due to come back tomorrow, so hopefully he'll be in the mood this time.


:gasp: OMG!! A knicker sniffing dog! :gasp:



tomwilson said:


> tis a crested x chi, apparently its a famous dog the tongue is due to missing teeth


I was just going to say that would be the reason. Dogs' tongues are so long that if they haven't got the teeth to keep them inside the mouth, it falls out! :lol2: 
Bless! :flrt:

What's everyone up to today then?

Shell, how did Purdy do through the night and is there any more news about what's wrong with her?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!:gasp: OMG!! A knicker sniffing dog! :gasp:
> 
> I was just going to say that would be the reason. Dogs' tongues are so long that if they haven't got the teeth to keep them inside the mouth, it falls out! :lol2: Bless! :flrt:
> 
> What's everyone up to today then?
> 
> *Shell, how did Purdy do through the night and is there any more news about what's wrong with her?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just rang rhe vets, she had a good night and he will look at her after surgery this morning


----------



## Shell195

I forgot to say, we had the results back on the celing and we have no asbestos in the artex so we just need a second quote and then we can get it fixed:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

It's a good news day, Shell.... I can feel it.

Yeah, I could have died happy without hearing the story of Elwood and his knicker fetish. So I figured I'd share my disgust with you lot


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It's a good news day, Shell.... I can feel it.
> 
> Yeah, I could have died happy without hearing the story of Elwood and his knicker fetish. So I figured I'd share my disgust with you lot


 
Thanks Jen, that was TMI:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I could have died happy without hearing the story of Elwood and his knicker fetish. So I figured I'd share my disgust with you lot


Yes - so pleased you did that!!! *said with droll expression on face*

Shell that's heartening news about Purdy, let's know what they have to say after they've had another look at her.

And great news about your ceiling - I bet you'll be glad to have that fixed!!


----------



## Amalthea

I thought you'd like that


----------



## Cillah

Shelllll.. I don't know if I am going to take a duppy off you after all. I will let you know by tomorrow or sometime soon!


----------



## Amalthea

What's up, Cilla?? You've been so excited for a little dup of your own x


----------



## Cillah

I know and I still am.. But I don't know if I want to go back to Australia after my visa runs out. It's been on my mind lately and if I do.. I wouldn't want to get anymore pets other than what I have now. I really do like it here but.. I think the quality of life that I had was better there. Things are more expensive there and there are so many pets I'd kill for that I can't get there.. But to be honest I would be satisfied with dogs, cats, parrot, rats and piggies to be honest. So.. I'm not sure.. I don't want to get anything new until I'm sure if I'm staying or not. It wouldn't be fair on the pet.


----------



## Amalthea

If it came down to it, I'm sure one of us would find room for your little dup...... But it's a very grown up decision. I told ya AU is better *lmao* Have you and Martin been talking about it, then? Have ya looked into what Martin would need to be able to immigrate (it's much harder to get into Oz than most other contries).


----------



## Shell195

No problem Cilla, just let me know.
I thought you were happy here?


----------



## feorag

I thought you were too Cilla, but I can well understand your homesickness for your own country.

To be totally honest imao I think you're making a sensible decision. The more pets you have, the more you have to leave if you decide to go back to Oz, so it makes sense not to have too many, certainly the very interactive ones.

I would love to have wall-to-wall animals, but I keep my numbers down and sensible, so that if our circumstances ever changed (such as Barry losing his job) we would still be able to look after and keep what we have. I hate rehoming animals and would only ever do it if it was to their advantage, not mine.


----------



## Cillah

I am happy here.. I just think that life would be better for us there. Plus I would rather live back home if we decided to have kids or anything in the future.

But I just mentioned it to Martin and he told me he wouldn't be able to get a visa until he repays his bank loan anyway. So it'd be a couple more years after 2012 so I'd have to stay here longer. Which is fine! Martin was the one who told me I had to come straight back on and tell you that we are taking the Duprasi, haha.

I guess I'm just kind of homesick. My mum only texts me like once a month. But it's fine . Martin said he wants to move to Australia but it wouldn't be for like four years. .


----------



## Amalthea

The homesickness gets easier, I promise. My first Christmas here was very difficult for me. Yes, there will always be a bit, but it does get easier. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Your duprasi is sat here waiting for you, not long until hes ready:flrt: It must be very hard being so young and away from your family but Jen did it and so can you


----------



## Cillah

It is but I think it's just because times are tough for us as well. It'll get better for us soon. Plus I need a job to meet people .

Excited about Mr Dup


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> It is but I think it's just because times are tough for us as well. It'll get better for us soon. Plus I need a job to meet people .
> 
> Excited about Mr Dup


 
I think thats the problem, you need to get out and meet people. Look in shop windows now as its time for them to sort out temporary shop staff for the christmas period. Gamestation take on soon as my son did it last year but now he works for them full time:no1:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I think thats the problem, you need to get out and meet people. Look in shop windows now as its time for them to sort out temporary shop staff for the christmas period. Gamestation take on soon as my son did it last year but now he works for them full time:no1:


I've been trying. I look for jobs everyday. Mainly on that Direct Gov job. I know I'd feel better if I met people and got out and worked. I applied for a bakery yesterday. 

I applied for Game as well as they had a Christmas opening. You think they would want to hire me as I have three years experience at the Australian version.. But apparently not!


----------



## Amalthea

Ann Summers will be hiring Christmas temps soon, too......


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ann Summers will be hiring Christmas temps soon, too......


 

:gasp: Cilla is to shy to do that


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Cilla is to shy to do that


Yeah.. I don't think I could sell those kind of things to people. :lol2:

I'm ohkay with selling people stuff and sex related things in general.. But I don't want to talk to randoms about it. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* It's easy once you jump in head first  I was actually considered the shy one when I started party plan


----------



## Shell195

Just rang the vets and the nurse said Purdy has had her procedure but the vet didnt say if he found anything. Hes going to ring me later and she should be able to come home tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

Cilla
Boots jobs Job search

also Argos (ask instore for an apllication form)

also Asda are taking on christmas staff


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Cilla
> Boots jobs Job search
> 
> also Argos (ask instore for an apllication form)
> 
> also Asda are taking on christmas staff



Thank you


----------



## Cillah

Guys.. I have to wait another year for the video game that I've been wanting really badly. I know you guys don't really play them. I assume.. But this one.. I just know I'll be crying throughout it. It's about this big ugly cute animal and this boy and the character development. The company is really good at that. I think you guys will like the trailer regardless .

YouTube - E3 09: The Last Guardian Trailer


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just rang the vets and the nurse said Purdy has had her procedure but the vet didnt say if he found anything. Hes going to ring me later and she should be able to come home tomorrow


Really hoping the news is good! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Really hoping the news is good! :2thumb:


 
Me too, I do need some kind of answer though or it means she will have a rhinoscopy done next week


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I just got home from the movies and there were TWO groups of shitheads in there, but one BIIIIIIG shithead. I got pissed off (doesn't take much) after something thrown hit me in the arm. Went to get the security who kicked out one group. Then the really annoying one started back in, so I went to get security again (after turning around and telling him to shut the **** up... in those words exactly). Security came back in, watched him, then took him out. When we came out of the movies, there the fooker was still mouthing off, and then THREE cop cars come around the corner! So we stayed to watch (*lol*). One cop scruffed him and shoved him into a corner to pat him down. We left once the friends noticed us watching *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Even Gary was getting pissed off and it takes a LOT to get on his nerves *lol* You could tell he was about to climb over the seats at the fooker *lol*


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Jen!!! Nearly a citizen's arrest! :lol2:

No news Shell??

BTW You'll be glad to know that I've just finished stitching up the "inside out holes" in your hammocks, so they're finally finished!


----------



## Shell195

No news on Purdy yet:whip:

Jen, I would have been/done the same as people like that really p1ss me off:devil:

Bloody car failed its MOT on one head light that wasnt properly aligned and a 2" square rust patch they want repaired, I want a new car


----------



## Amalthea

Our car is due for it's first ever MOT 

I have such a short fuse with people... Gary's super patient. Not me.


----------



## feorag

I'm very twitchy at the cinema because of my hatred for noisy eaters and the fact that I always seemed to get someone behind me chewing with their mouth open, a sweet cruncher, or a lolly slurper. And almost all my boyfriends/husband told me I should arrange a private viewing when I went to the cinema! :lol2:

Once when I went to the pictures with John, who was uber patient I had a girl chewing gum behind me - the noise was terrible and she kept pulling it out and stretching it and then slurping it back in and I just couldn't concentrate it was driving me mad. Eventually John got sick of my fidgeting and complaining and when she pulled the gum out and stretched it he turned around and said "put that gum in your mouth and if you pull it out again I'll put your teeth down your throat" :roll2: PMSL!!!

That stopped her! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Still no news on Gammy


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Jen. Was she having the tests today? How far behind are they cos I only know that Florida and Texas are 5 or 6 depending on which 'time' we're on here.


----------



## Amalthea

They are 6 hours behind. Mom can't go see her, cuz she's ill and doesn't want to pass anything on to Gammy. And when Mom spoke to her, she didn't say much. Mom said she'll let me know when she hears from one of the sisters (Mom's one of 4 girls)....


----------



## Shell195

I hope you hear good news soon Jen.

:lol2 John :no1:

Still no news on Purdy which means he never found anything of any concern I suppose, hes great at telling you bad news promptly and crap at letting you know things are ok

I have a problem with the squirrel, she so wants to say hello to the chinchillas and I know they will attack her if she goes near the cage which makes it very hard to let her run round. She plays on me but once she spots the chins she wants to go and see them.
Ive rang the squirrel lady lots of times but there is always no answer and she hasnt returned my calls:bash: I will set up an indoor aviary for her tomorrow so she can play safely as at the minute shes in a 2ft square rodent cage which she has outgrown, what she really needs is other squirrels to play with


----------



## Amalthea

Am heading off to bed... Will be thinking about Purdy, Shell {{{hugs}}} xx


----------



## feorag

Sorry there's no news about Purdy, but doubtless you're right and no news is good news.

Yes indeed your squirrel does need another squirrel to play with. I think that's where I was very lucky with mine - that I had two so they could play together and I think that was the misfortune with Little Miss Stoaty, cos she only had me and Barry!

When I was at Linden's I got a load of apples off her tree to stew, so today when I took Skye out I took an extra bag with me to collect some blackberries to go with them. We were in a big area of scrubland with lots of tiny wee paths criss crossing it. I found a lush apple tree so had myself an apple while I was walking and picking blackberries At one stage I had left the path and was literally in the middle of the trees and bushes and I heard some schoolchildren approaching chatting away, so I brought Skye in close so I could keep an eye on him for when they walked past on the path. Anyway they were chatting away and then suddenly it went very quiet and I could just about see them through the bushes just standing looking my way. It suddenly dawned on me that they'd seen me lurking in the bushes and might have thought I was a paedo or a murderer! :lol2: So I called out "just an old pensioner picking blackberries lads" and they shouted "Oh, OK" and then walked past me! :lol2: Bless! :flrt:

So I came home stewed all the apples, made 2 blackberry and apple crumbles, one which I've frozen and half of one which we've eaten tonight and we'll have the other half tomorrow and then I've frozen a carton of apples and blackberries and blackberries on their own for some future pudding.

And now the rats are having their crumble too and loving it! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

seems to be alot of sadness today

sorry you're feeling home sick cilla, hope things start to improve for you soon.

jen hope gammy is ok, and you get some good news soon

shell hope purdy is ok and hope some thing happens for the squig soon, but untill then i don't think you'll complain too much eh:whistling2:

on a lighter note eileens day sounded awsome and those puds sound brill

i spent 100 pound on the terrapins today, i'm very chuffed with what i got, 9 aquatic plants a 10 pound tub of food and a new external power fillter, its awsome and makes no noise


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Am heading off to bed... Will be thinking about Purdy, Shell {{{hugs}}} xx


And I'll be thinking about her too - and your Grammy, Jen!

Tom my day was lovely. forgot to say on the way back I found another apple tree and so picked a load of apples of it too, so came home with a carrier bag of apples and a dog poo bag full of blackberries - dumped the one with the poo into a rubbish bin! :lol2:

My crumble was lush too, cos I put porridge, oil and sesame seeds in and less flour and marg, so it's well crumbly and much more healthy!

I gasped when I read £100 until I got to the power filter bit - I assume that's where the bulk of the £100 went to.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> And I'll be thinking about her too - and your Grammy, Jen!
> 
> Tom my day was lovely. forgot to say on the way back I found another apple tree and so picked a load of apples of it too, so came home with a carrier bag of apples and a dog poo bag full of blackberries - dumped the one with the poo into a rubbish bin! :lol2:
> 
> My crumble was lush too, cos I put porridge, oil and sesame seeds in and less flour and marg, so it's well crumbly and much more healthy!
> 
> I gasped when I read £100 until I got to the power filter bit - I assume that's where the bulk of the £100 went to.


 well it was a about 105 really i got the plantsfrom pets at home and the fillter from an aquatic specialist for 80 pound is the most powerfull one they had and over 70 pound cheeper than every where else i visited in liverpool, very happy with myself


----------



## Shell195

Tom your terrapins sound very spoilt:2thumb: How many do you have and are they YBS?
Eileen, your crumble sounds very tasty considering you are only an old pensioner:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Tom your terrapins sound very spoilt:2thumb: How many do you have and are they YBS?
> Eileen, your crumble sounds very tasty considering you are only an old pensioner:whistling2:


 yup my 2 yellow bellied sliders, chip and frank need to sort them out a 4 foot tank they did have a 3 foot but it got broke in the move so went into my 2 and a half foot which is the next biggest tank i had,


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> yup my 2 yellow bellied sliders, chip and frank need to sort them out a 4 foot tank they did have a 3 foot but it got broke in the move so went into my 2 and a half foot which is the next biggest tank i had,


 

I like terrapins but they grow huge:gasp: How big are your 2? Just in case we get anyone ringing with one lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I like terrapins but they grow huge:gasp: How big are your 2? Just in case we get anyone ringing with one lol


havent measured in a while but still quite small looking at 5-6 inches for frank and 6-7 inches maybe even 8 for chip, plan on getting a pond for them when they're fuly grown,

edit they don't all grow huge though musks don't grow to big


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> well it was a about 105 really i got the plantsfrom pets at home and the fillter from an aquatic specialist for 80 pound is the most powerfull one they had and over 70 pound cheeper than every where else i visited in liverpool, very happy with myself


Sounds like a good deal! :2thumb: I love a bargain me! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen, your crumble sounds very tasty considering you are only an old pensioner:whistling2:


It is pretty good for an old pensioner! :lol2:

And now this old pensioner is off to bed. Hope you and Jen have some good news tomorrow, Shell.

Goodnight!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sounds like a good deal! :2thumb: I love a bargain me! :lol2:
> 
> It is pretty good for an old pensioner! :lol2:
> 
> And now this old pensioner is off to bed. Hope you and Jen have some good news tomorrow, Shell.
> 
> Goodnight!


night eileen


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sounds like a good deal! :2thumb: I love a bargain me! :lol2:
> 
> It is pretty good for an old pensioner! :lol2:
> 
> And now this old pensioner is off to bed. Hope you and Jen have some good news tomorrow, Shell.
> 
> Goodnight!


 
Thanks, me too
Goodnight x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya guys! I wasnt on last night cos I dozed off downstairs & then got frogmarched upstairs to bed, I was that tired! Did I miss anything?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya guys! I wasnt on last night cos I dozed off downstairs & then got frogmarched upstairs to bed, I was that tired! Did I miss anything?


 nope was dead as a door nail last night dude


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nope was dead as a door nail last night dude


Oh well, at least I havent got loads to catch up on then! :lol2: How are you Tom?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh well, at least I havent got loads to catch up on then! :lol2: How are you Tom?


 ok. you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ok. you?


Im good thanks mate.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im good thanks mate.


 any reply's from the zoo's yet mate


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> any reply's from the zoo's yet mate


Nope! I applied for 3 more zoo jobs yesterday though. One is as an animal displays keeper (doing flying displays with birds of prey, parrots, ravens, etc) at Colchester Zoo in Essex, one is as a bird keeper at Exmoor Zoo, & the other was as Discovery Zone keeper (working with insects, reptiles, aquarium, twilight cave & marine mammals). Fingers crossed.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Nope! I applied for 3 more zoo jobs yesterday though. One is as an animal displays keeper (doing flying displays with birds of prey, parrots, ravens, etc) at Colchester Zoo in Essex, one is as a bird keeper at Exmoor Zoo, & the other was as Discovery Zone keeper (working with insects, reptiles, aquarium, twilight cave & marine mammals). Fingers crossed.


 ours are still crossed for you dude.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ours are still crossed for you dude.


Cheers mate! : victory:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Another lovely sunny day up here! :2thumb:


Zoo-Man said:


> Nope! I applied for 3 more zoo jobs yesterday though. One is as an animal displays keeper (doing flying displays with birds of prey, parrots, ravens, etc) at Colchester Zoo in Essex, one is as a bird keeper at Exmoor Zoo, & the other was as Discovery Zone keeper (working with insects, reptiles, aquarium, twilight cave & marine mammals). Fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed for you Colin - Exmoor's a long way away though! :gasp: Did you see my post about your tortoise eggs? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-random-cat-chat-thread-4089.html#post6999963

Shell, no news about Purdy yet?

Jen, no doubt you won't have news about your grandmother yet as it's the middle of the night over there, but I hope you get some good news today.

I'm off bag packing at a big supermarket not far from here to raise money for The sanctuary, so I'm off all afternoon!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

morning, eileen, can ya let me know when you post those necklaces n whatever else ive ordered off you, totally forgot what ive ordered i order that much :lol2:

how is everyone? im bloody ill again! :bash:


----------



## feorag

I will indeed Cat - I was hoping to post them off this week when I'd finished Shell's hammocks, but only got them finished last night.

So I'm hoping to get everything parcelled off tomorrow and in the post on Monday, but I'll definitely pm you when they've gone. Again do you want first or second class post?

Sorry you're ill,, what's wrong?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I will indeed Cat - I was hoping to post them off this week when I'd finished Shell's hammocks, but only got them finished last night.
> 
> So I'm hoping to get everything parcelled off tomorrow and in the post on Monday, but I'll definitely pm you when they've gone. Again do you want first or second class post?
> 
> Sorry you're ill,, what's wrong?


first please, its not that much more

still not shaken this laringitis, but im not sure thats what it is. sore throat, sore voice, head ache, n now got a snotty nose again! havin another break from the gym, as ordered by the Mrs


----------



## Shell195

Get well soon Cat:flrt:

Ive picked Purdy up, shes on some tablets Ive never heard of and is still as snotty as hell and now has a runny eye too but they found nothing at all even though shes also had a skull xray:gasp:. Shes also come home with some recovery diet and is booked in to have a camera up her nose on Wednesday 
I think I need to turn to prostitution:whistling2:

The squirrel lady is coming over to pick Mrs Squiggle up this afternoon, Im going to miss her but she needs more space and other squirrel playmates.

Ive just cleaned out the small furries but still need to do the jirds but they will wait until later as I now have to go to Asda:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Oh poor Purdy..

You should take photos of the Dups .

I am feeling a lot better than yesterday and am just about to make some bread crumbs which is the highlight of my day .


----------



## pippainnit

I'm off on holiday tonight and I am beyond stressed. Even though I'm excited and it's a complete treat as I finally completed my 30,000 word report for the children's charity yesterday, I am absolutely devastated to be leaving Willit. He's going to my parents' and loves it there to be fair. They've got an amazing garden and have retired so give him so much time and attention. My brother who still lives at home (aged 33!) is on dog-walking duty for the next week and I know that Willit will be beyond spoilt and looked after but I just absolutely hate leaving him. I always wonder what he's thinking when I don't pick him up at the end of the day, etc. and even though I don't think he's unhappy about it I just hate not being able to tell him that I won't be long. I know that sounds absolutely ridiculous and it's probably due to a complete lack of sleep that I'm feeling so emotional over something so silly but I just work myself up so much  Then I end up annoying my OH who says it goes on everytime we go away and that we shouldn't bother in future, so then it creates a horrible atmosphere before we've even left the house! Ugh.


----------



## Shell195

pippainnit said:


> I'm off on holiday tonight and I am beyond stressed. Even though I'm excited and it's a complete treat as I finally completed my 30,000 word report for the children's charity yesterday, I am absolutely devastated to be leaving Willit. He's going to my parents' and loves it there to be fair. They've got an amazing garden and have retired so give him so much time and attention. My brother who still lives at home (aged 33!) is on dog-walking duty for the next week and I know that Willit will be beyond spoilt and looked after but I just absolutely hate leaving him. I always wonder what he's thinking when I don't pick him up at the end of the day, etc. and even though I don't think he's unhappy about it I just hate not being able to tell him that I won't be long. I know that sounds absolutely ridiculous and it's probably due to a complete lack of sleep that I'm feeling so emotional over something so silly but I just work myself up so much  Then I end up annoying my OH who says it goes on everytime we go away and that we shouldn't bother in future, so then it creates a horrible atmosphere before we've even left the house! Ugh.


 
I bet Willit loves going to your parents and probably wont even give you a second thought
Many years ago when I had just 2 dogs I put them in boarding kennels for a week and when I went to pick them up they opened the door and they both ran excitedly to the kennel owner and ignored me:gasp: I was gutted:bash: 
Hope you have a nice holiday and enjoy yourself as much as Willit will enjoy himself, where are you going?


----------



## pippainnit

Thank you Shell  I hope so. I know he'll have a great time, I just hate not being able to communicate with pets properly sometimes and let them knows the ins and outs of things! Absolutely ridiculous, I know, but at times like this especially I just feel guilty about him being in the dark. Complete anthropomorphism but I can't help it!

We're off to Egypt and Jordan for a week. Got a ridiculously cheap last minute deal so we treated ourselves as we've both been juggling so many jobs over the summer and I'm back teaching the week after next so needed a break really. 

I'm sure I'll stop worrying about spoilt Willit at my parents' when I see all the poor Cairo street dogs ... I'm a bubble of positivity today!


----------



## Shell195

pippainnit said:


> Thank you Shell  I hope so. I know he'll have a great time, I just hate not being able to communicate with pets properly sometimes and let them knows the ins and outs of things! Absolutely ridiculous, I know, but at times like this especially I just feel guilty about him being in the dark. Complete anthropomorphism but I can't help it!
> 
> We're off to Egypt and Jordan for a week. Got a ridiculously cheap last minute deal so we treated ourselves as we've both been juggling so many jobs over the summer and I'm back teaching the week after next so needed a break really.
> 
> I'm sure I'll stop worrying about spoilt Willit at my parents' when I see all the poor Cairo street dogs ... I'm a bubble of positivity today!


 
Sounds like a much needed holiday and I agree, when you see the dogs you will be grateful that Willit is safe and sound.
If it was me leaving my dogs I would feel exactly the same as you so dont fret about feeling this way.
Just think of all the nice dry weather you have to look forward to and us lot sat at home in the wet and windy autumn:lol2: Im not jealous of course:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gammy is being released today, but has to go back on Monday for tests. She may need stints or a bypass.....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gammy is being released today, but has to go back on Monday for tests. She may need stints or a bypass.....


 
Poor Gammy but Im sure she will be fine and surgery is so amazing these days ((Hugs))


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> still not shaken this laringitis, but im not sure thats what it is. sore throat, sore voice, head ache, n now got a snotty nose again! havin another break from the gym, as ordered by the Mrs


You've got a sensible Mrs there then! You know how it works! :bash: If you have a virus you need to rest your body to help it to fight the virus. If you keep going and using all your energy at the gym, the virus will carry on multiplying and you'll be ill for months!

Now this is your Auntie Eileen talking, so you'd better listen! :roll2: PMSL!!



Shell195 said:


> I think I need to turn to prostitution:whistling2:


How many 10p's will you need to pay the vet's bill! :whistling2:

I know it's an old joke, but sometimes the oldies are the best! :lol2:

I wonder what on earth's wrong with Purdy, you must really be worried sick now - unless she has polyps up her nose and that's affecting her breathing???



pippainnit said:


> I'm off on holiday tonight and I am beyond stressed. Even though I'm excited and it's a complete treat as I finally completed my 30,000 word report for the children's charity yesterday, I am absolutely devastated to be leaving Willit. He's going to my parents' and loves it there to be fair. They've got an amazing garden and have retired so give him so much time and attention. My brother who still lives at home (aged 33!) is on dog-walking duty for the next week and I know that Willit will be beyond spoilt and looked after but I just absolutely hate leaving him. I always wonder what he's thinking when I don't pick him up at the end of the day, etc. and even though I don't think he's unhappy about it I just hate not being able to tell him that I won't be long. I know that sounds absolutely ridiculous and it's probably due to a complete lack of sleep that I'm feeling so emotional over something so silly but I just work myself up so much  Then I end up annoying my OH who says it goes on everytime we go away and that we shouldn't bother in future, so then it creates a horrible atmosphere before we've even left the house! Ugh.


I bet you Willit has a fantastic time. I used to send my Afghans back to their breeders who had a boarding kennels and cattery and they absolutely loved it. My bitch ate far better there than she ever ate for me and didn't miss me one bit.

However, I knew that Leo, my GSD would be difficult in a kennel because he was so nervous of strangers, so we never kennelled him - he always went with us (as did the Afghans and my labrador whenever it was possible - my lab even went on honeymoon with me). Now we have Skye he will go with us too. My husband actually refuses point blank to kennel any of our dogs or cats and so if they can't go away with us - we don't go - or I go without him :lol:!

Jen, so glad your grandmother's home, but obviously you must still be worried about her having to have surgery at her age.


----------



## Amalthea

As long as she doesn't start getting all pessimistic, I think she can fight whatever this is. But she's known for getting down when her body doesn't do what she'd like


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I am worried about Purdy and all I can think is its polyps or similar in her nasal passages as they will have then have exhausted their options
Shes on Ronaxan, 2 tablets once a day which is specifically for nose and throat problems, Bisolvin 3 times a day and Fucithalmic eye drops 3 times daily too


----------



## feorag

I've used ronaxin before on my cats and of course the eye drops.

I'm sitting here PMSL at Celebrity Total Wipeout! :lol2:

Forgot to say my friend Susan (the American who also bred Somalis and bred Charlie's Tabitha) was down in London yesterday cos she had an interview to be on it! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I hope Purdy's ok 

Am heading out for the evening... Going to Kate's house for dinner (yay, we don't have to cook)


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've used ronaxin before on my cats and of course the eye drops.
> 
> I'm sitting here PMSL at Celebrity Total Wipeout! :lol2:
> 
> Forgot to say my friend Susan (the American who also bred Somalis and bred Charlie's Tabitha) was down in London yesterday cos she had an interview to be on it! :gasp:


 
Ive never heard of that medication before.
The preview for Total wipeout made me giggle, I cant believe your friend wants to be part of that:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive never heard of that medication before.
> The preview for Total wipeout made me giggle, I cant believe your friend wants to be part of that:gasp:


I'm sure it's one of the treatments for urt problems and I'm sure it's been given to my friend for FIA - not that it sounds like Purdy has FIA! But there's definitely a urt problem going on there somewhere, so maybe your vets trying a different, and maybe stronger, anti-biotic?

As far as Susan's concerned, she's dead keen to try the big red balls! She was an olympic gymnast on the American team in 1980, but never got there because that was the year when the russians invaded Afghanistan and the USA boycotted it! :sad: All that preparation wasted.

She started coaching trampoline and is now competing herself :gasp: and judging!


----------



## Cillah

Are any of you going to Donny?


----------



## Amalthea

I'd love to try wipeout, too, but without the cameras!! *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Are any of you going to Donny?


 i'm not sure when it is but i might if i'm off work


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I'd love to try wipeout, too, but without the cameras!! *lol*


:lol2: So would I!



tomwilson said:


> i'm not sure when it is but i might if i'm off work


I think it's a week tomorrow Tom.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: So would I!
> 
> I think it's a week tomorrow Tom.


 theres a chance i may be off that week, however i wouldn't be looking to buy just a day out


----------



## Shell195

I wanted to go but need to save money for this vet bill :bash:
Ive just steamed Purdy but she wouldnt eat her recovery diet , I caught her eating her normal dried food though


----------



## tomwilson

right i think i'm off to bed speak to you ladys tomorrow. 

hope purdy starts eatig better shell


----------



## feorag

At least she's eating something I suppose, Shell!!

I'm off too now. Goodnight!


----------



## feorag

:gasp: What happened?? :gasp:

Me last on and first back!!! That's not normal, especially cos it's 11:17am!! I even went to bed after Tom!!! :gasp:

What's everyone up to today? If I can get my chores done, cos I was out all day, I'm hoping to start my new batch of jewellery now I've got my american charms. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Not much to catch up on this morning!!


----------



## feorag

:hmm: think you're right! :whistling2:

That's the first time for ages that I've come on here after about 10:00 and the thread hasn't appeared in my User CP :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Im just back from Southport after dropping the baby back off at his mums, did I tell you we had TJ overnight lol


----------



## Cillah

I want some mice off of Ladyboid and she is going. So I might be going. Was hoping one of you guys were coming .

I forgot to say Martin graduated from Uni this week .


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning, Im just back from Southport after dropping the baby back off at his mums, did I tell you we had TJ overnight lol


No, you didn't! :bash: He'll have 2 homes soon that critter!

How's Purdy this morning?

Cilla congratulations to Martin!

I've just been sent this mpg and PMSL!! YouTube - ******* Merry Go Round


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I want some mice off of Ladyboid and she is going. So I might be going. Was hoping one of you guys were coming .
> 
> I forgot to say Martin graduated from Uni this week .


Ladyboid's critters are all lovely! I've had mice AND rats off her in the past. She's actually PMed me to let me know she's going in case I am (and want some critters *lol*).

And tell Martin congrats!!!  :no1:


----------



## Cillah

Are you going ?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No, you didn't! :bash: He'll have 2 homes soon that critter!
> 
> TJ is my great nephew not the raccoon:roll2:
> 
> How's Purdy this morning?
> 
> Much the same really but she eally doesnt want to eat much:bash:
> 
> Cilla congratulations to Martin!
> 
> Yes, congratulations to Martin Cilla, what did he do at Uni?
> 
> I've just been sent this mpg and PMSL!! YouTube - ******* Merry Go Round


Dont you just love it when things like this happen :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> _No, you didn't! :bash: He'll have 2 homes soon that critter!
> 
> TJ is my great nephew not the raccoon:roll2:
> 
> How's Purdy this morning?
> 
> Much the same really but she eally doesnt want to eat much:bash:
> 
> Cilla congratulations to Martin!
> 
> Yes, congratulations to Martin Cilla, what did he do at Uni?
> 
> I've just been sent this mpg and PMSL!! YouTube - ******* Merry Go Round_
> Dont you just love it when things like this happen :lol2:


I sure did I really lol'd.

Sorry about TJ - I didn't think that was what the racoon was called, but just couldn't work out who TJ was and thought I was having a senior moment and he must be the racoon. Instead I had a senior moment and got it all wrong! :roll2: PMSL

I'm busy uploading some new videos of Skye onto You Tube - will probs put a new thread up on here, so I'll post the link when they're all up.


----------



## Cillah

He studied history and politics. It had a more fancy name but that's it!


----------



## feorag

Here you go. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/582034-skye-water.html#post7017223


----------



## tomwilson

congradulations martin



feorag said:


> :gasp: What happened?? :gasp:
> 
> Me last on and first back!!! That's not normal, especially cos it's 11:17am!! I even went to bed after Tom!!! :gasp:
> 
> What's everyone up to today? If I can get my chores done, cos I was out all day, I'm hoping to start my new batch of jewellery now I've got my american charms. :2thumb:


 i'm doing a roast mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Fingers crossed for you Colin - Exmoor's a long way away though! :gasp: Did you see my post about your tortoise eggs? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-random-cat-chat-thread-4089.html#post6999963


Thanks Eileen. Sorry, I missed your post about the tortoise eggs. You can candle tortoise eggs but they are a bit more fiddly than bird eggs as you must hold them in exactly the same position as they were laid, so as not to drown the embryo inside. I will definately take pics when they start hatching, but Im fairly certain that at least 2 of the eggs are now duff, but I will keep waiting until a while after the incubation period has passed.


----------



## feorag

Thanks Colin - just curious you know! :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thanks Colin - just curious you know! :lol:


Thats ok. I know they say a watched egg never hatches, but I hope it isn't true cos I keep peeping in on these eggs :lol2:


----------



## ditta

hello my name is ditta hope you all havnt forgot me:lol2:it feels like i not been on for weeks, ive been trying new pain meds.................i no likey, i stopped them yesterday as i felt like i was living in a paralell universe..........like being in a coma but awake....i havnt slept in 48 hours but cant function, ive not even been of facebook:gasp::gasp:

soo if you do remember me maybe you could fill me in cos atm i havnt a clue who i am:lol2:


----------



## ditta

so nobody remembers me then.............:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> hello my name is ditta hope you all havnt forgot me:lol2:it feels like i not been on for weeks, ive been trying new pain meds.................i no likey, i stopped them yesterday as i felt like i was living in a paralell universe..........like being in a coma but awake....i havnt slept in 48 hours *but cant function*, ive not even been of facebook:gasp::gasp:
> 
> soo if you do remember me maybe you could fill me in cos atm i havnt a clue who i am:lol2:


hows this different from any other day then babe? :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hows this different from any other day then babe? :whistling2:


 right no gym for 2 weeks now:gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> right no gym for 2 weeks now:gasp:


 
dont you threaten me old lady! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

who likes the new ikea advert?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Now now girls, don't make me get the hose!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Now now girls, don't make me get the hose!


 
you cheeky puff!! we not dogs ya know! :lol2:

is lolly with child you know yet? :flrt:


----------



## ditta

freekygeeky said:


> who likes the new ikea advert?


 love it:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

ditta said:


> love it:flrt:


me too me too me tooo


----------



## freekygeeky

YouTube - Happy Inside - IKEA cats advert


----------



## tomwilson

well i've cooked and eaten my roast :flrt: was soooo yummy


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> well i've cooked and eaten my roast :flrt: was soooo yummy


What kind of roast?


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> What kind of roast?


 we had roast carrot, potato, parsnips and onions, mash potato, boiled cabage, carrot, brocolli and cauliflower and i broiled a joint of beef with rosemerry and basil with some sweet chilli sauce drizzled over it, was very yummy


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> hello my name is ditta hope you all havnt forgot me:lol2:it feels like i not been on for weeks, ive been trying new pain meds.................i no likey, i stopped them yesterday as i felt like i was living in a paralell universe..........like being in a coma but awake....i havnt slept in 48 hours but cant function, ive not even been of facebook:gasp::gasp:
> 
> soo if you do remember me maybe you could fill me in cos atm i havnt a clue who i am:lol2:


I haven't forgotten who you are! Just been busy today doing nowt!!! 



freekygeeky said:


> me too me too me tooo


me three, me three, me three!!!



tomwilson said:


> we had roast carrot, potato, parsnips and onions, mash potato, boiled cabage, carrot, brocolli and cauliflower and i broiled a joint of beef with rosemerry and basil with some sweet chilli sauce drizzled over it, was very yummy


Oh Tom! Come and live with me - pleeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz!!! :grin1:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I haven't forgotten who you are! Just been busy today doing nowt!!!
> 
> me three, me three, me three!!!
> 
> Oh Tom! Come and live with me - pleeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz!!! :grin1:


 clearly you don't remember how much i hate moving house :lol2:

come live down here and i'll cook you dinner


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

my god, permission to strangle ditta please? i ant cope with watchin this episode of victoria wood AGAIN!
:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Cillah

My wisdom teeth hurt so bad I want to cry. But we can't find any dentists accepting new patients. We are going to try to go to the Manchester dentist school thing. I'm not looking forward to it because I'm scared of needles .


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Cillah said:


> My wisdom teeth hurt so bad I want to cry. But we can't find any dentists accepting new patients. We are going to try to go to the Manchester dentist school thing. I'm not looking forward to it because I'm scared of needles .


 
theres not even any sign of my wisdom teeth yet!! dont think im ever gunna get them!


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> clearly you don't remember how much i hate moving house :lol2:
> 
> come live down here and i'll cook you dinner


If you lived closer I might even consider that! :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my god, permission to strangle ditta please? i ant cope with watchin this episode of victoria wood AGAIN!


I like Victoria Wood - sorry! 

Cilla, sorry about your teeth - if you can't get registered with a dentist then the dental school will be the place to go. Wisdom teeth are the pits!


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theres not even any sign of my wisdom teeth yet!! dont think im ever gunna get them!


We cross posted - you haven't got your wisdom teeth yet?? :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theres not even any sign of my wisdom teeth yet!! dont think im ever gunna get them!


You're lucky.. They really hurt!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> If you lived closer I might even consider that! :lol2:
> 
> I like Victoria Wood - sorry!
> 
> Cilla, sorry about your teeth - if you can't get registered with a dentist then the dental school will be the place to go. Wisdom teeth are the pits!


 
i dont min her but after seein the same episode a million times it starts to grate ya know! :lol2:



feorag said:


> We cross posted - you haven't got your wisdom teeth yet?? :gasp:


 
no, i havent, is that so shockin? theyre not even tryna come through!
im obviously never gunna be wise


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you cheeky puff!! we not dogs ya know! :lol2:
> 
> is lolly with child you know yet? :flrt:


Hehehe

Lolly should be with child but we dont know for sure yet. Waiting til she starts showing signs of pregnancy.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> If you lived closer I might even consider that! :lol2:
> 
> I like Victoria Wood - sorry!
> 
> Cilla, sorry about your teeth - if you can't get registered with a dentist then the dental school will be the place to go. Wisdom teeth are the pits!


 i just made a butty with some of the left over beef


----------



## Zoo-Man

freekygeeky said:


> YouTube - Happy Inside - IKEA cats advert


I love that mink coloured Sphynx & the little Siamese kitten


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i dont min her but after seein the same episode a million times it starts to grate ya know! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, i havent, is that so shockin? theyre not even tryna come through!
> im obviously never gunna be wise


Clark's 25 next month & he still has a baby tooth! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark's 25 next month & he still has a baby tooth! :gasp: :lol2:


he is still a baby though, a big one, but still a baby so we can let him off hehe x


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he is still a baby though, a big one, but still a baby so we can let him off hehe x


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no, i havent, is that so shockin? theyre not even tryna come through!
> im obviously never gunna be wise


Poor you! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Clark's 25 next month & he still has a baby tooth! :gasp: :lol2:


Aw, bless him! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My internet has been off since thia morning:gasp::bash:

I have possession of one tiny tabby and white boy with a very loud voice, he was found in the bushes in the pouring rain and was sat crying in a box 
Hes about 7/8 weeks old and ever so purry, hes in Chris`s room until he goes to the sanctuary as thats the only cat free room we have(except for the rodent room)
This little one is so well socialised and is scared of nothing


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> My internet has been off since thia morning:gasp::bash:


Wondered where you where today! BTW, how is Cinders doing Shell?


----------



## feorag

I wondered too! I asked how Purdy was first thing this morning and been wondering where you were?


----------



## Shell195

Colin do you mean Cinders the chinnie from hell:lol2: Shes ever so sweet but is a real trouble maker and tonight she peed up my leg as I wouldnt let her attack my other 2 through the bars of their cage:gasp:
Shes still not back to full weight but is really lively and full of life:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Colin do you mean Cinders the chinnie from hell:lol2: Shes ever so sweet but is a real trouble maker and tonight she peed up my leg as I wouldnt let her attack my other 2 through the bars of their cage:gasp:
> Shes still not back to full weight but is really lively and full of life:2thumb:


:lol2: thats great that she is well enough to get up to so much mischief! Well done you! :no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> My internet has been off since thia morning:gasp::bash:
> 
> I have possession of one tiny tabby and white boy with a very loud voice, he was found in the bushes in the pouring rain and was sat crying in a box
> Hes about 7/8 weeks old and ever so purry, hes in Chris`s room until he goes to the sanctuary as thats the only cat free room we have(except for the rodent room)
> This little one is so well socialised and is scared of nothing


 aww poor thing why would some one dump him, and when hes so well socialised


----------



## Shell195

Tom the world is full of morons who cant even look after themselves let alone be responsible for a pet:bash:
This little one will get snapped up at the sanctuary once hes old enough

Eileen Purdy is much the same as yesterday:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

terrapins :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> terrapins :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Lovely Yellow-Bellies you have there Tom!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Lovely Yellow-Bellies you have there Tom!


 thankyou coll, they are great i'm looking forward to them getting bigger, also want to get a razzor back but don't know if diana will let me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Colin do you mean Cinders the chinnie from hell:lol2: Shes ever so sweet but is a real trouble maker and tonight she peed up my leg as I wouldnt let her attack my other 2 through the bars of their cage:gasp:
> Shes still not back to full weight but is really lively and full of life:2thumb:


:gasp: What??? She's obviously feeling a lot better now!

So you'll be re-thinking introducing her into the same cage as your 2 other girls then?? :whistling2: 


tomwilson said:


> aww poor thing why would some one dump him, and when hes so well socialised


Either because they didn't neuter their female and they haven't been able to sell him.

Or............... his new owners got him when he was too young and he maybe peed on their carpet and they don't like it??

Or............. his new owners changed their mind and decided they didn't want him.

And there's more!!! :roll:


Shell195 said:


> Eileen Purdy is much the same as yesterday:bash:


That's a shame I was hoping you might have seen some improvement on the new tablet regime.


tomwilson said:


> terrapins :flrt:They look well settled in there Tom!€ :2thumb:
> 
> O
> image
> image
> image
> image


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :gasp: What??? She's obviously feeling a lot better now!
> 
> So you'll be re-thinking introducing her into the same cage as your 2 other girls then?? :whistling2:
> Either because they didn't neuter their female and they haven't been able to sell him.
> 
> Or............... his new owners got him when he was too young and he maybe peed on their carpet and they don't like it??
> 
> Or............. his new owners changed their mind and decided they didn't want him.
> 
> And there's more!!! :roll:
> That's a shame I was hoping you might have seen some improvement on the new tablet regime.


they are great little guys i love watching them even a year on, they've decimated two of the 9 plants i bought them though, going to see what ones get the least attention and buy more of them next time round


----------



## Shell195

Fab set up Tom they look very happy:2thumb:

Purdy is such a worry, she wont eat the recovery diet but will eat her dried food. It was lovely having cuddles in bed last night even though I ended up covered in snot:lol2:


Cinders behaviour means she WONT be living with the other 2 but I wondered if she would except an older neutered male


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> they are great little guys i love watching them even a year on, they've decimated two of the 9 plants i bought them though, going to see what ones get the least attention and buy more of them next time round


Try Anubias nana in the terrapin tank as it is good & hardy, with broad tough leaves. The terrapins might not do as much damage (you never know with terrapins).


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Try Anubias nana in the terrapin tank as it is good & hardy, with broad tough leaves. The terrapins might not do as much damage (you never know with terrapins).


 the first to go was the jarva fern, all my years of keeping fish in planted tanks they have not so much as nibbled them, terrapins ate it fist night :lol2:, will have a look at the one you said


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> the first to go was the jarva fern, all my years of keeping fish in planted tanks they have not so much as nibbled them, terrapins ate it fist night :lol2:, will have a look at the one you said


Yes, Anubias nana, & maybe try giant Vallis


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Purdy is such a worry, she wont eat the recovery diet but will eat her dried food. It was lovely having cuddles in bed last night even though I ended up covered in snot:lol2:


I remember being in a similar situation for quite a while with Pasht many years ago - he had chronic green snot which he sneezed all over us for a few months!



Shell195 said:


> Cinders behaviour means she WONT be living with the other 2 but I wondered if she would except an older neutered male


 Better buy him a crash helmet and bullet proof vest before you try an introduction then! :lol2:

And that's me off to bed - I swear I'm getting later and later again! :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I remember being in a similar situation for quite a while with Pasht many years ago - he had chronic green snot which he sneezed all over us for a few months!
> 
> 
> Better buy him a crash helmet and bullet proof vest before you try an introduction then! :lol2:
> 
> And that's me off to bed - I swear I'm getting later and later again! :roll:


 night eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry I have been a bit MIA today... Had a lovely sofa Sunday with Gary  We're heading off to bed now.

Shell, maybe think about introducing Cinders to a couple degu? Some chins that refuse to make friends with other chins readily accept degu....


----------



## tomwilson

i'm off to bed too night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

Is everyone desserting me? :gasp:


----------



## ditta

morning chatters....no im not up early just havnt been to sleep yet:gasp:

im starting to feel a little more with it now:lol2: but still a bit fuzzy:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning ditta or should that be goodnight :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning  Felt like I slept REALLY good last night, until I stood up. My back and neck are fooked!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


ditta said:


> morning chatters....no im not up early just havnt been to sleep yet:gasp:
> 
> im starting to feel a little more with it now:lol2: but still a bit fuzzy:lol2:


Good to hear that - those must have been mega mega painkillers! :gasp:

Jen, maybe your sofa day yesterday wasn't such a good idea then - maybe you've not moved around enough to keep your back and neck loosened up? Or maybe you had your neck in an 'odd' position while lying around being lazy???


----------



## Amalthea

Prolly! *lol* Serves me right. It was our first day off together in ages, so we thought we'd take advantage of it and relax together.... Oh well. It's a bit better after a hot shower, just stiff now.


----------



## feorag

Yes, heat in the morning to loosen the muscles and a massage would have been great if Gary'd been there to give you one. Then ice packs after that to get the inflammation out.

I'm an expert on necks now!! :lol2:

Well I'm off downstairs, checked all my messages etc up here on the 'big' computer - so now I'm off downstairs for brekkie and then I'm gonna start making the dog charm necklaces! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Been bugging him for a back rub for ages. Think he's gonna have to give in tonight! It's only fair.... He *was* using me as a pillow yesterday (and he fell asleep like that, too) 

Getting ready for work....


----------



## feorag

Haven't gone yet! :blush: Story of my life! :lol2:

Get him to give you a back rub tonight, get the oil out and have a good massage and that might lead to other things! :whistling2: so he'll get his reward! :lol2:

You seem to be getting a lot of day work nowadays, which must be helping loads, what with Chrissie around the corner an' all! :2thumb:

Now I really am going!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I am working a lot lately. It's great and will be a huge help! Basically, we are down 39 hours at the moment, cuz head office never bothered to get maternity cover for the manager before she left last month. And then I am covering for holidays, too. And my contract has increased a bit, as well  They are, however, interviewing for the maternity cover on Thursday, so my hours may very well decrease a bit again.


----------



## Shell195

Jut got back from dropping the kitten at the vets for FELV/FIV test then he is gping to a fosterer and also took the neighbours unwanted cat, he has a wound on his head, a limp and has something under his skin behind his chin that feels like a bit of wooden cat litter or similar,thats on top of his flea allergy:devil: Ive given permission to knock him out and do what is needed as hes such a lovely cat he deserves a nice new home with someone who loves him. Hes also getting tested for FELV/FIV


----------



## Shell195

Jen do you think degus would work with Cinders as chins are so much bigger. I wouldnt want her to hurt them


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Jut got back from dropping the kitten at the vets for FELV/FIV test then he is gping to a fosterer and also took the neighbours unwanted cat, he has a wound on his head, a limp and has something under his skin behind his chin that feels like a bit of wooden cat litter or similar,thats on top of his flea allergy:devil: Ive given permission to knock him out and do what is needed as hes such a lovely cat he deserves a nice new home with someone who loves him. Hes also getting tested for FELV/FIV


Good news about the kitten being fostered - I do think it's much better for kittens if they can be fostered rather than put into a rescue, as they need the interaction they get in a home so much, especially young ones like this one. Hope the neighbour's cat passes all the tests and can find a home where they care!

Jen, I guess it's a case of taking as many hours as you can until the maternity cover is found.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor kitties  

I have known quite a few antisocial chinnies who happily took in degu as cage mates  Intros need to be done the same as any other intro, but it can very well work. Maybe see if anybody in the area has any degu that you could TRY with... We used to intro lone males to degu quite a lot when I worked in the garden center. And we had a girlie chin who used to baby the 'gus


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, I guess it's a case of taking as many hours as you can until the maternity cover is found.


*nods* Yup! That's the plan. Hopefully I won't loose too many hours once cover is sorted, since the busiest season is just around the corner. *shrugs* We shall see.


----------



## Shell195

Both the cat and the kitten had negative test results which is excellent and the strange lump on the cat is a piece of pepper shot from were someone has takent a pot shot at him(not a pellet) The vets say its safer to leave it where it is, hes got a ccourse of antibiotics for his head then he can be vaccinated and chipped ready for rehoming.

The sanctuary had a call this morning wanting us to take 10 canaries as the owner has died, we said yes as they can live in our fantastic new aviary to which the person then said that we would get a £6,000 donation:gasp: We would have taken them anyway but the donation is a wonderful boost to our funds:no1:


----------



## feorag

Gosh Shell - that's excellent. I wish our sanctuary could get a fraction of the donations you've had lately!

Which reminds you I have a question to ask you about your sanctuary, but I'll do it by pm when I've got a minute - just on to check something and now I'm going out with the dog and to post off your hammocks and Cat's jewellery!


----------



## feorag

Still haven't managed to get out with the dog, but definitely going now. Just wanted to finish my "orders" :lol2:

Jen, this is the bracelet for your friend - is it OK?










And just for any comments, this is the necklace and bracelet I've made for Jen (Mrs DirtyDozen)


----------



## Shell195

They look great Eileen, I didnt know Jen(Mrs DD) had a thing for chinese cresteds....

Im off to the sanctuary in an hour or so as Im putting the animals to bed as my friends gone to Scotland to visit her sick father.

Dont forget to let me know how much I owe you for the hammocks Eileen


----------



## Cillah

Eileen they look amazing .

Can you get those little I love Ch Crested in different breeds or?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Both the cat and the kitten had negative test results which is excellent and the strange lump on the cat is a piece of pepper shot from were someone has takent a pot shot at him(not a pellet) The vets say its safer to leave it where it is, hes got a ccourse of antibiotics for his head then he can be vaccinated and chipped ready for rehoming.
> 
> The sanctuary had a call this morning wanting us to take 10 canaries as the owner has died, we said yes as they can live in our fantastic new aviary to which the person then said that we would get a £6,000 donation:gasp: We would have taken them anyway but the donation is a wonderful boost to our funds:no1:


Wow, thats fantastic Shell! I bet the owner had left a bit in their will to look after whoever took in his/her canaries after their passing. Good on them!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Still haven't managed to get out with the dog, but definitely going now. Just wanted to finish my "orders" :lol2:
> 
> Jen, this is the bracelet for your friend - is it OK?
> 
> image
> 
> And just for any comments, this is the necklace and bracelet I've made for Jen (Mrs DirtyDozen)
> 
> image
> 
> image image


Jen (Mrs DD) will love those Eileen. Its a present for her mum, who shows powder-puff Chinese Cresteds. Jen now lives across the road from us!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> They look great Eileen, I didnt know Jen(Mrs DD) had a thing for chinese cresteds....
> 
> Im off to the sanctuary in an hour or so as Im putting the animals to bed as my friends gone to Scotland to visit her sick father.
> 
> Dont forget to let me know how much I owe you for the hammocks Eileen


 
Its for Jen's mum Shell, as she has a few powder-puff CCs & shows them.


----------



## Cillah

I just made rice pudding. Yum


----------



## ditta

funny how shouting the loudest gets you what you want.......remember me waiting 8 weeks for app for specialist then being fobbed offf by his minion? well my gp wrote a stern letter, i have received an app to see him personally, i got the letter this morning and the app is for monday!!!!!!!! so not even an 8 DAY wait ever mind an 8 WEEK one :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

hi ladies (and colin lol)

its been a year today that I lost Jan

not a nice day for me

RIP angel


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Jen (Mrs DD) will love those Eileen. Its a present for her mum, who shows powder-puff Chinese Cresteds. Jen now lives across the road from us!


Thanks Colin. I hope her mum likes them too! The one on the necklace is pewter and it came as a keyring, so Jen asked me to buy 2, so there's also a keyring for her mum. 



Cillah said:


> Eileen they look amazing .
> 
> Can you get those little I love Ch Crested in different breeds or?


Thanks Cilla - did you not see my post when I was making the order so that I could maybe order a few to save on the postage, so everyone would get them cheaper?

There are loads of different dogs. Sundia on here ordered a Boston Terrier phonecharm, so I've got this for her!












ditta said:


> funny how shouting the loudest gets you what you want.......remember me waiting 8 weeks for app for specialist then being fobbed offf by his minion? well my gp wrote a stern letter, i have received an app to see him personally, i got the letter this morning and the app is for monday!!!!!!!! so not even an 8 DAY wait ever mind an 8 WEEK one :whistling2:


That's brilliant news Ditta - I hope this time you do get to see the specialist and he can do something for you.


----------



## Amalthea

Love it, Eileen! I'm sure Kate will think it's brilliant, too  Do you still have those pretty little gifty boxes that you could pack it in, as well? 

I am so sorry, Ian... {{{hugs}}} I know it must be very hard for you and your family


----------



## Amalthea

CILLA!!! Are you definitely going to Donny?? If so, can ya pick up a couple girlie rats for me (if I can't make it)?? They are off Kelly (ladyboid)  xx


----------



## temerist




----------



## Amalthea

Is that palamino spotty, Ian?


----------



## temerist

thats dreamer shes gorgeous and yes abit spotty, shes palamino with palamino markings lol


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> CILLA!!! Are you definitely going to Donny?? If so, can ya pick up a couple girlie rats for me (if I can't make it)?? They are off Kelly (ladyboid)  xx


I'm not sure. I need to pick up some mice off of her. It's just getting there. Not sure yet , I really want to though.


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> thats dreamer shes gorgeous and yes abit spotty, shes palamino with palamino markings lol


I love spotty horses :flrt:



Cillah said:


> I'm not sure. I need to pick up some mice off of her. It's just getting there. Not sure yet , I really want to though.


If you are able, you definitely should!! Kelly's critters are lovely! I've had several mice and rats off her in the past  Been to Donny once and it was great


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I love spotty horses :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are able, you definitely should!! Kelly's critters are lovely! I've had several mice and rats off her in the past  Been to Donny once and it was great



What ratties does she have? This time. I shouldn't.. But if she randomly by chance had a blue baby. Who knows. :lol2:

I would if we had a car. Can you get there by train? :gasp:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> its been a year today that I lost Jan
> 
> not a nice day for me
> 
> RIP angel


:gasp: Ian, I'm so sorry, I thought I'd multi-quoted this post and by the time I'd answered all the other ones I'd quoted I'd forgotten to notice yours wasn't there.

So sorry about today - it really won't be a nice day for you and none of us would expect it to be. Sadly I found the second year harder to get through than the first when I lost my husband. Don't want to make you feel worse, just kinda tyring to warn you that this year might be harder for you too! 38 years next month for me and I still can't get past that date without getting upset!


----------



## Cillah

I just saw her thread! She has two rats I'd die for but.. They are possibly the ones you want!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hi ladies (and colin lol)
> 
> its been a year today that I lost Jan
> 
> not a nice day for me
> 
> RIP angel


 

Thinking of you Ian at this very sad time (((HUGS)))

RIP Jan you are missed by many


----------



## Cillah

I'm kind of upset the blue girl is taken. Even though I don't think I can go! I've been so emotional lately. It's silly .


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I would if we had a car. Can you get there by train? :gasp:


You can get a train to Doncaster, Cilla, but it's quite a walk to The Dome from there, certainly 2 miles.


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> You can get a train to Doncaster, Cilla, but it's quite a walk to The Dome from there, certainly 2 miles.


It's like £15 each too! Can't afford that. :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

i can understand how the second year can be harder. everyday for the past year ive woke up and done anything to keep my mind off things and then gone to bed, now its time for things to really sink in and try to come to terms with things


----------



## Amalthea

Which two ratties were you looking at, Cilla?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Which two ratties were you looking at, Cilla?


The odd eyed female and the blue berk.

Buuuuut. They are both taken so! I have two others I am hopefully getting.. If one of them is still avaliable.. And if I can go.. And if I can afford them. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

The odd eyed is the one I am having  And I reserved the black eyed blue splodge girl, too


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> The odd eyed is the one I am having  And I reserved the black eyed blue splodge girl, too


What happens if you can't make it though?

I have a girl I want to reserve. But if I can't make it.. I don't know what to do. :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, they are reserved for me for the time being.... Am working on making it


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Well, they are reserved for me for the time being.... Am working on making it


Me too then!

Going to swoon over your odd eye girly while I get the chance. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Gosh Martin got the job out of 500 people but he had to work over 65 hours a week..

After eight months he could have been earning £100,000 a year.. He turned it down because he just couldn't work that much and it was a partner of a company. He wouldn't like his life and would hate waking up every morning.. I understand that and I support him.. Is it wrong of me to be a bit disappointed though.. We're struggling for money and this was an amazing offer.. I mean.. That's a ton of money..


----------



## Amalthea

Jesus!!! I would be a bit upset, too, if I'm honest!!


----------



## temerist

if anyone can help please let me know

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/582898-3-x-guinea-pigs-4-a.html#post7026315


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Jesus!!! I would be a bit upset, too, if I'm honest!!



Like I know why he didn't take it.. I'd never see him.. And those are just the starting hours.. But I mean.. That's a lot of money. But I feel so bad for being upset.


----------



## Cillah

He would've only got 13 days off a year. Including weekends though. He just told me what he would have worked.. Even for that kind of money.. It isn't worth seeing him that little.

Still.. =/


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> hi ladies (and colin lol)
> 
> its been a year today that I lost Jan
> 
> not a nice day for me
> 
> RIP angel


Hi Ian. Hope your ok on this sad day. Big man-hugs to you mate!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> if anyone can help please let me know
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/582898-3-x-guinea-pigs-4-a.html#post7026315


 
They are gorgeous:flrt: If they were nearer the sanctuary would take the guinea pigs


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thanks Colin. I hope her mum likes them too! The one on the necklace is pewter and it came as a keyring, so Jen asked me to buy 2, so there's also a keyring for her mum.
> 
> Thanks Cilla - did you not see my post when I was making the order so that I could maybe order a few to save on the postage, so everyone would get them cheaper?
> 
> There are loads of different dogs. Sundia on here ordered a Boston Terrier phonecharm, so I've got this for her!
> 
> image
> 
> That's brilliant news Ditta - I hope this time you do get to see the specialist and he can do something for you.


That Boston Terrier phone charm is cool Eileen. Have you got any smooth-coat Chihuahua ones?


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> image


That palomino is gorgeous Ian! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> i can understand how the second year can be harder. everyday for the past year ive woke up and done anything to keep my mind off things and then gone to bed, now its time for things to really sink in and try to come to terms with things


A lot of people who haven't been through it can't understand how the first year isn't the worst, but the first year you're still a bit numb and you throw yourself into projects or relationships or whatever you need to keep you occupied while you try to deal with what has happened and really all you're doing is trying to pretend it hasn't happened. Then in the second year you just can't avoid it any more - at least that's my interpretation of it.

Cilla, which job was that one, cos he's gone for a few interviews lately?

I can understand very well where Martin is coming from - that job actually sounds horrendous to me. To be honest I'd want that kind of money to work those sort of hours! If he was single, yes, because it really is a career person's job, those hours! 

I can also understand your disappointment, but imagine how you'd feel once the euphoria of him having a job with a good wage had wained and you were spending so much time on your own?



Zoo-Man said:


> That Boston Terrier phone charm is cool Eileen. Have you got any smooth-coat Chihuahua ones?


Colin I think she only does brown & white chis and Black & white chis - like this










But she no longer is prepared to post out of the USA. I'd promised Jen I'd get the cresteds for her, but she wouldn't post them, cos she said too many of her parcels were going missing and it was costing her too much money. That was why I advertised on here to see if anyone wanted to order any of them, cos I got her to post them to my friend's stepson's house in New York and she brought them back for me.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin I think she only does brown & white chis and Black & white chis - like this
> 
> image
> 
> But she no longer is prepared to post out of the USA. I'd promised Jen I'd get the cresteds for her, but she wouldn't post them, cos she said too many of her parcels were going missing and it was costing her too much money. That was why I advertised on here to see if anyone wanted to order any of them, cos I got her to post them to my friend's stepson's house in New York and she brought them back for me.


Ah right, no worries


----------



## Amalthea

If you want something posted to a US address and then to here, my Mom is ok with posting things


----------



## feorag

There you go Colin - do you want me to see if I can get another order together and add in a phonecharm for you, because at least it shares the cost of the postage between everyone.

She also does push pins that you could use as a tie pin or lapel badge.


----------



## Cillah

You're right Eileen. Plus I would go insane if I didn't have him to talk to everyday! I moved here for him so I'd want to see him. It was some business sales kind of job. Working for some company. I don't know the details. He had his orientation today and got picked as the one. I just can't imagine only having 13 days off a year and he'd have to leave house at 10am and get home around 11pm. I wouldn't see him! He's coming home to look for more jobs though.. To be fair.. We don't NEED that kind of money. Just enough to get by.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> There you go Colin - do you want me to see if I can get another order together and add in a phonecharm for you, because at least it shares the cost of the postage between everyone.
> 
> She also does push pins that you could use as a tie pin or lapel badge.
> 
> image


I wouldnt mind a brown & white Chi charm on a plain (un-beaded) necklace, if you could do that Eileen?


----------



## Cillah

Shell.. How long until Martin's Chessington can come home now? Haha


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Shell.. How long until Martin's Chessington can come home now? Haha


 

In about a week I think:2thumb: or even less


----------



## Amalthea

Cilla... The only thing really stopping us going to Donnington is if Gary's expenses get into the bank by Friday.... We are flat broke until paydays (the 27th/30th) without those expenses. As a matter of fact, we just bought food by going overdrawn to last the week. So keep everything crossed.


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> You're right Eileen. Plus I would go insane if I didn't have him to talk to everyday! I moved here for him so I'd want to see him. It was some business sales kind of job. Working for some company. I don't know the details. He had his orientation today and got picked as the one. I just can't imagine only having 13 days off a year and he'd have to leave house at 10am and get home around 11pm. I wouldn't see him! He's coming home to look for more jobs though.. To be fair.. We don't NEED that kind of money. Just enough to get by.


Is 13 days off a year actually legal??? You used to get 2 weeks a year when I first started working nearly 50 years ago, then it went to 3 weeks, then 4 and now most firms give 5 weeks holiday a year! 13 days isn't even 3 weeks!!



Zoo-Man said:


> I wouldnt mind a brown & white Chi charm on a plain (un-beaded) necklace, if you could do that Eileen?


I'll show off what I've made on this forum and another one I frequent and see if I can get any orders. If I can I'll get one for you and we can discuss how you want it - maybe a plain brown leather thong???


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'll show off what I've made on this forum and another one I frequent and see if I can get any orders. If I can I'll get one for you and we can discuss how you want it - maybe a plain brown leather thong???


Im a boxers man myself Eileen! :lol2:

Yes, sounds good hun.


----------



## feorag

OK - I've made a note and will see if I can interest anyone else in getting any.


----------



## Amalthea

I can see this thread pissing me off: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/582720-new-rats.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> OK - I've made a note and will see if I can interest anyone else in getting any.


Okey dokey :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I can see this thread pissing me off: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/582720-new-rats.html


 

Im not surprised:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I don't think I sounded condescending or like a know-it-all in the least. I didn't say, "you're doing it wrong, this is how it should be done". I understand that not everybody keeps their rats in the type of lifestyle I like mine to have.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im not surprised:devil:


Neither am I!

I read it when it was only a page and a half long and thought "the OP is a dickhead" to be quite honest!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I think that rat thread is a wind-up to try to provoke the ratty people in this section, as many of the posters on it are usually snake, lizard or off-topic section regulars.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> I think that rat thread is a wind-up to try to provoke the ratty people in this section, as many of the posters on it are usually snake, lizard or off-topic section regulars.


 
I agree.... But I thought I'd respond in a level-headed way with sound advice that didn't sound pushy, so others could read it.


----------



## Amalthea

As Jaime pointed out, the "new rats" thread was created just to piss off the furry keepers and is a big laughing point in a thread in 18+, so I reported it.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> As Jaime pointed out, the "new rats" thread was created just to piss off the furry keepers and is a big laughing point in a thread in 18+, so I reported it.


 
THEY really annoy me when they come over from the other side just to p1ss the furry people off:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just had a thought Shell & Eileen. Im not bad at drawing cartoons, heres an example of one I did from another members photo of their labrador last year...










... if this skill can be of any use to the sanctuaries, for any reason, let me know & I will do something for you anytime.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, maybe they'll get a slap on the wrist for being dickheads.

Am heading off to bed. Up early tomorrow for work and am there all day. Wednesday is gonna suck, cuz I am there all day and then we have to do sale after closing, so I could be having an 11 hour day!! Head office truly know how to plan things *note the sarcasm* since last Sunday we moved the shop (like they told us to) and then today we get an email saying that the sale list will be sent out tomorrow and it needs to be out Weds evening. It takes a week to prepare for sale. We have one day... And that's only if we get the sale list first thing in the morning, which is highly unlikely.

Nighty night, everybody!! xx


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Just had a thought Shell & Eileen. Im not bad at drawing cartoons, heres an example of one I did from another members photo of their labrador last year...
> 
> image
> 
> ... if this skill can be of any use to the sanctuaries, for any reason, let me know & I will do something for you anytime.


 


That looks cool col, what does the caption say?


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed too, night all x


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Colin - what's the dog saying cos I can't read it!

It's pretty good though! :2thumb:

Jen, I've got these proper bracelet boxes which I bought from the CMD shop (empty of course when I bought them) for £1 each - also got some necklace ones at the same time. It doesn't have CMD on it of course!!!

Do you want 1 for the bracelet???


----------



## Amalthea

Can't see the pic, Eileen, but I'm sure one of those would be fine  xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> That looks cool col, what does the caption say?


It says "you expect ME to pick that up in my MOUTH?"


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Can't see the pic, Eileen, but I'm sure one of those would be fine  xx


Photobucket is playing up I think tonight!

At least one piccie is there now - the other one is just the box closed - it'll probably be there if you check in the morning.

ETA: I think they're both there now! :2thumb:

And I'm off to bed myself now.


----------



## ami_j

night going to bed ppl 
im nervous about tuesday night cos i have to bake a secret cake


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night going to bed ppl
> im nervous about tuesday night cos i have to bake a secret cake


Secret cake??? Intrigued!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Secret cake??? Intrigued!


welllllllllllllll its my mums bday on wednesday and cos shes so particular she has picked her own presents lol cos i never know what she wants and i would rather she gets something that she realllly wants...but i wanna suprise her so im gonna wait til she goes to bed and bake a bday cake for her...hoping it goes well , ive never make butter icing before tho so lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> welllllllllllllll its my mums bday on wednesday and cos shes so particular she has picked her own presents lol cos i never know what she wants and i would rather she gets something that she realllly wants...but i wanna suprise her so im gonna wait til she goes to bed and bake a bday cake for her...hoping it goes well , ive never make butter icing before tho so lol


Clark is an ace at cake making. He makes a wicked cake, with butter cream filling & icing on top. If you want, PM me your mobile number & I will get Clark to text you his recipe.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark is an ace at cake making. He makes a wicked cake, with butter cream filling & icing on top. If you want, PM me your mobile number & I will get Clark to text you his recipe.


oooo that would be awesome...im hoping to make it chocolate , is it easy to follow lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo that would be awesome...im hoping to make it chocolate , is it easy to follow lol


I think so. When Clark is baking, I get out of his way & just return to lick the bowl out! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I think so. When Clark is baking, I get out of his way & just return to lick the bowl out! :lol2:


hehe thats normally the bit i do, my mums a great baker/cook


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hehe thats normally the bit i do, my mums a great baker/cook


Hehe, its great that bit!

Its my eldest brothers 40th birthday next week so Clark is making him a cake.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hehe, its great that bit!
> 
> Its my eldest brothers 40th birthday next week so Clark is making him a cake.


oooo 
im hoping mine will turn out well , will have to take pics lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo
> im hoping mine will turn out well , will have to take pics lol


Clark will see you right :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Do you like my Cheetah? :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark will see you right :2thumb:


yay 



Zoo-Man said:


> Do you like my Cheetah? :flrt:


i doooooo 
is it running to sheff to fetch me a cake lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yay
> 
> 
> i doooooo
> is it running to sheff to fetch me a cake lol


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


they aint lying when they say it may take a few hours to defrag a comp


----------



## Amalthea

Morning..... >.< Eileen, one of those boxes would be perfect! Thank you  xx


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone. Just waiting for mum to put my tax into my account .


----------



## tomwilson

morning just in jaty'[s feeding the cat as she stayed in ours last night and had to go to work early this morning, so i'm all caught up and of home now.

ooooooooooo i'm of for 2 weeks as of sunday so i might be able to go to donny, will be train for me though:bash: really should learn to drive


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive been up since the postman knocked at 8.00am:gasp: I think Eileen sent the rat hammocks by time machine as it only seems like yesterday she posted them:lol2:They look great Eileen, let me know how much I owe you please


Eileen could you knit a black/citrus yellow striped jumper for Dennis? The same as his Menace one but in these colours


----------



## Cillah

I am still waiting for Fuzbutts to reopen. I need a biiig cube. Especially if I'm bringing rats home from Donny.

Shell I think you missed my post when I asked when Dup could come home .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I am still waiting for Fuzbutts to reopen. I need a biiig cube. Especially if I'm bringing rats home from Donny.
> 
> *Shell I think you missed my post when I asked when Dup could come home* .


 
Nope cilla, I think you missed my reply:lol2: #*41169* (*permalink*)


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Nope cilla, I think you missed my reply:lol2: #*41169* (*permalink*)


Oh sorry Shell! 

That's awesome news though. Not sure how we're going to get him yet but still!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I just logged on here when Elise rang and we've been chatting for nearly 2 hours! :gasp: She's in good spirits at the minute so it's a joy to talk to her.


Amalthea said:


> Morning..... >.< Eileen, one of those boxes would be perfect! Thank you  xx


OK Jen, I'll put your bracelet in with it for packing and then I'll parcel it up and see if it'll go for "large letter" rate or whether it'll have to be "package". BTW when I said the box was £1 that's what I paid for it, just so you know I'm not charging you extra for it! :blush:



Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Ive been up since the postman knocked at 8.00am:gasp: I think Eileen sent the rat hammocks by time machine as it only seems like yesterday she posted them:lol2:They look great Eileen, let me know how much I owe you please
> 
> 
> Eileen could you knit a black/citrus yellow striped jumper for Dennis? The same as his Menace one but in these colours


That's the Post Office for you - I sent them second class and posted them at 5:00 and you get them this morning. I posted Cat's first class at the same time, Sod's Law says she didn't get hers this morning!

Jumper won't be a problem as long as you aren't in a hurry for it cos there's nowhere that sells wool near me, but there's 2 wool shops in Alnwick and I'm dying to go and have a shop around there - planning to drag Barry up there in a couple of weeks when we're on holiday.


----------



## temerist

morning how is everyone today


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! I just logged on here when Elise rang and we've been chatting for nearly 2 hours! :gasp: She's in good spirits at the minute so it's a joy to talk to her. OK Jen, I'll put your bracelet in with it for packing and then I'll parcel it up and see if it'll go for "large letter" rate or whether it'll have to be "package". BTW when I said the box was £1 that's what I paid for it, just so you know I'm not charging you extra for it! :blush:
> 
> That's the Post Office for you - I sent them second class and posted them at 5:00 and you get them this morning. I posted Cat's first class at the same time, Sod's Law says she didn't get hers this morning!
> 
> Jumper won't be a problem as long as you aren't in a hurry for it cos there's nowhere that sells wool near me, but there's 2 wool shops in Alnwick and I'm dying to go and have a shop around there - planning to drag Barry up there in a couple of weeks when we're on holiday.


 

No rush at all Eileen it was just a thought for the coming winter 
I do like him to have a good wardrobe:lol2:

Im glad Elise is in good spirits 



temerist said:


> morning how is everyone today


Morning Ian, Im fine, what about you?


----------



## temerist

im good thanks

just contemplating whether to have a mid afternoon nap lol but i always end up feeling worse when i wake up :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im good thanks
> 
> just contemplating whether to have a mid afternoon nap lol but i always end up feeling worse when i wake up :lol2:


 

:lol2: you sound like me


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im glad Elise is in good spirits


Well I spoke too soon! :roll: She's just rung me back to say that she's just had Chloe's birthday present returned by the post office as "not collected"! That's the second time that's happened - what an A/H that man is! :bash:

She's texted him to ask if she's now moved up to High School and he hasn't replied so he's just ignoring her - nothing new there then! :roll:



temerist said:


> just contemplating whether to have a mid afternoon nap lol but i always end up feeling worse when i wake up :lol2:


I don't do "nap" - just can't. If I'm tired I need to go to bed and sleep. If I nap I wake up in such a rotten mood I could do murder!


----------



## Cillah

The postie on our street.. He knocks one and puts a card in straight away. It's usually early so you can't even get out of bed and walk down the stairs before he leaves. The only way you can collect parcels is if you happen to be sitting on the couch next to the door when he knocks. =/.

I am going to make some French toast


----------



## feorag

I have the smallest letterbox in the world - can't even fit a CD through it! :bash: but it came fitted to the front door and Barry loves his front door so it stays!

Our postman is always knocking with stuff cos of all the jewellery and face painting stuff I buy on ebay! If he has to knock at the door and I answer, 9 times out of 10 he'll stand and blether for about 10 minutes or more! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I don't even know what blether means, lol!

I'm job hunting today


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I don't even know what blether means, lol!
> 
> I'm job hunting today


Blether means nag, witter on, talk incessantly, etc etc


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Blether means nag, witter on, talk incessantly, etc etc


Oh thanks. So like ramble. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yes, just like ramble! I find out what he did when he was a miner - get stories about naked miners down the pit, his daughter's dog, the postal service - you name it, he'll talk about it! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Yes, just like ramble! I find out what he did when he was a miner - get stories about naked miners down the pit, his daughter's dog, the postal service - you name it, he'll talk about it! :lol2:


Naked miners? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been cleaning critters and have put up an indoor aviary for Cinders (Steve actually did it with me directing:lol2 She now has shelves in it and Ive put one of the hammocks in too, She really is a people friendly girl and I love her to bits:flrt: Steve has boarded the bottom of both chin cages so they cant fight through the bars so hopefully I can stop sitting with them when they are free wrecking which will give them more time out. The room now looks like a bombs hit it so I have to tidy it once Ive cleaned the dup`s out. Im going to re sex the babies as Im still not sure what I have:blush:
The car is getting welded today so just waiting for them to ring and say its done then we can go and pick it up.

Eileen, your hammocks are excellent:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Take photos shell =d


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Naked miners? :lol2:


Yes, cos they get so mucky they have to bath before they go home nowadays - it's all very civilised down the pits now you know - 'cept there are hardly any still open! :roll:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen, your hammocks are excellent:2thumb:


Thank you Shell. I e-mailed Ashley at Meon Valley to say that I had some baby hats for him and would it be helpful if I made up my odd bits of fleece that aren't big enough to make hammocks into little fleecy bags for baby squigs and he said yes. He also said that hammocks were useful too because if they get a squirrel with a broken leg it will lie in a hammock to eat - aw bless! :flrt: 

My cars in the garage today, but I've no idea what for - I just drive it nowadays! :lol2: Barry looks after it, puts petrol in it etc. 

My independent days are well over and nowadays I just leave everything to him - Lord knows what I'll do if he dies first! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

On the subject of hammocks I forgot to tell you I took these photos this morning.

Remember I said Jeemy was well integrated with Angus and Hamish, but Dougal was still keeping himself apart and living in the big tube? Well a couple of times lately I've actually caught him in a hammock with Angus - he definitely has a problem with Hamish cos Hamish did bully him a lot in the beginning, but Angus has always been much better with them! :flrt:

Anyway I looked in the hammock this morning and saw Dougal and Wee Jeemy in both squashed together - then I noticed poor Angus at the bottom of the pile! PMSL!! When I got the camera Dougal had a little panic and moved, but you can just see poor Angus at the bottom! :roll2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I am still waiting for Fuzbutts to reopen. I need a biiig cube. Especially if I'm bringing rats home from Donny.
> 
> Shell I think you missed my post when I asked when Dup could come home .


heheh i told you they were addictive XD i was only having four girls and two boys :whistling2:


feorag said:


> On the subject of hammocks I forgot to tell you I took these photos this morning.
> 
> Remember I said Jeemy was well integrated with Angus and Hamish, but Dougal was still keeping himself apart and living in the big tube? Well a couple of times lately I've actually caught him in a hammock with Angus - he definitely has a problem with Hamish cos Hamish did bully him a lot in the beginning, but Angus has always been much better with them! :flrt:
> 
> Anyway I looked in the hammock this morning and saw Dougal and Wee Jeemy in both squashed together - then I noticed poor Angus at the bottom of the pile! PMSL!! When I got the camera Dougal had a little panic and moved, but you can just see poor Angus at the bottom! :roll2:
> 
> image


wow jeemy isnt so wee anymore lol 
gonna take pics of mine soon i think


----------



## _jake_

Jaime just browsing at you lots just letting you know might not be on MSN until late tonight  CUL


----------



## feorag

He has growed a lot, but he'll always be Wee Jeemy to me! :flrt:

I'm gonna put up a thread in a minute with some photos of mine, but I'm off to have a leisurely bath - me sweating from walking dogs and doin' a thorough clean of the rat cage, so I'm gonna freshen up and wash my hair!


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> heheh i told you they were addictive XD i was only having four girls and two boys :whistling2:
> 
> 
> wow jeemy isnt so wee anymore lol
> gonna take pics of mine soon i think


I know. I feel so bad.. It just kind of happened. :lol2:

Haha. I accidentally said the wrong thing. Well it got taken in the wrong way in Off Topic and got told to sod off and go back to Australia. Someone said I wouldn't get a place like this in Australia (Refering to America) And I was like well actually we do.. But I think Australia and America are both better. Because I didn't want to say Australia was better or vice versa.. And someone seems to took offence and told me to sod off it I don't like it here. I was like gee. I never said that. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> heheh i told you they were addictive XD i was only having four girls and two boys :whistling2:
> 
> 
> wow jeemy isnt so wee anymore lol
> gonna take pics of mine soon i think


 dylan?:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Man I was taking pictures and maybe a video of my lot today too!


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> dylan?:flrt:


Gettin withdrawal symptoms about your little hammie Tom?


----------



## Shell195

The baby dup`s are adorable but I think they are all girls:gasp:
Sorry to disappoint Martin, I could still be wrong but they all look the same and the gap doesnt look big enough for them to be boys. Its so much easier when they are mixed sexes as you can compare them with each other:bash:

No photos yet as I have been so busy, when I let Cinders out to see if she could still reach the others cage I actually fell asleep on the floor:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: The Floor??? Feckin' Hell! :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

That's fine. If there are no boys we'll take a girl. He won't care.


----------



## ditta

no post from eileen today:gasp:



whats the bloody world coming to when second class arrives before first:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> no post from eileen today:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> whats the bloody world coming to when second class arrives before first:lol2:


 
I couldnt believe the hammocks arrived so soon, maybe our postman loves me:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> On the subject of hammocks I forgot to tell you I took these photos this morning.
> 
> Remember I said Jeemy was well integrated with Angus and Hamish, but Dougal was still keeping himself apart and living in the big tube? Well a couple of times lately I've actually caught him in a hammock with Angus - he definitely has a problem with Hamish cos Hamish did bully him a lot in the beginning, but Angus has always been much better with them! :flrt:
> 
> Anyway I looked in the hammock this morning and saw Dougal and Wee Jeemy in both squashed together - then I noticed poor Angus at the bottom of the pile! PMSL!! When I got the camera Dougal had a little panic and moved, but you can just see poor Angus at the bottom! :roll2:
> 
> image


 
Awwwwwwww they are gorgeous :flrt: I cant believe how big wee Jeemy is now:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Might get the rats out for a photoshoot. My cameras almost out of charge and it's a pain to charge but.. I'll try


----------



## Cillah

Ohkay.. You're not meant to have favourites.. But... Who couldn't secretly love her just a bit more? :whistling2:










Everyone else doesn't know how to stay still but Lolly. She loves photos. :lol2:










I thought this one was funny because Loulou looks like an alien.. Or a foreskin. :lol2:










This is Lily. But I usually just call her Pubeface. She's the shyest out of all of them so I'm surprised I got this photo .










There's the other double rex girl I got with Loulou. Her name is Lilac. She's the friendliest out of all of them. She has the be on you if she sees you or she goes crazy. :gasp:










My big girls. Lottie and Livey. :flrt:










And finally.. A RFUK ambassador. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> no post from eileen today:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> whats the bloody world coming to when second class arrives before first:lol2:


Wish I bloody knew! :roll:



Shell195 said:


> I couldnt believe the hammocks arrived so soon, maybe our postman loves me:whistling2:


:whistling2:

Hasn't Wee Jeemy grown! :2thumb:

Lovely photos and lovely ratties girlies Cilla! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Wish I bloody knew! :roll:
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> Hasn't Wee Jeemy grown! :2thumb:
> 
> Lovely photos and lovely ratties girlies Cilla! :2thumb:



Thanks! I was going to say Wee Jeemy has grown SOOO much. :2thumb:


----------



## longhaircavies

Hi fellow cat people its my 1st time on here so i thought id say hi my names Hayley and i was always a dog person but got my 1st cat last year and now i have 6, i still love my dogs but cats are great and offer you a little something dogs dont.
I have 3 persian, a dilute tort girl, a tabby tort colour point girl and a red and white boy.
I then have a blue and white persian/birman cross, a blue siames cross and a black and white moggy.
Heres some pics for you all, i hope you like.
 Poppy Daisy
Tuck Flur and Lilly
Flynn


----------



## ditta

great pics ladies of the ratties, i really must take some of our meeces, the dormice have had 1 baby, its ever so cute but still in the nest..........coffybean is erm gettin a little chubby:whistling2:.........spiney mice havce had triplets again....... male has been removed cos he is a randy little shit and caught mum before i had chance, so now mum is on permenant rest.......babies are cute tho:lol2:.......all our mice are retired now and living in same sex groups, the multis are all male and are all coming to the end of their days, but all quite happy sleeping and munching..........i cant get near the nile rats.....they hate me......i dont think i like them very much either....they look at me funny:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I am still waiting for Fuzbutts to reopen. I need a biiig cube. Especially if I'm bringing rats home from Donny.


Fuzzbutt is closed cuz Rache is in the process of moving  She'll reopen once things settle down.

And some of Gary's expenses went through, so we should be ok for Donny :2thumb:



feorag said:


> OK Jen, I'll put your bracelet in with it for packing and then I'll parcel it up and see if it'll go for "large letter" rate or whether it'll have to be "package". BTW when I said the box was £1 that's what I paid for it, just so you know I'm not charging you extra for it! :blush:


I remember you saying they cost you a pound  Don't worry about it :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Cillah said:


> I thought this one was funny because Loulou looks like an alien.. Or a foreskin. :lol2:
> This is Lily. But I usually just call her Pubeface. She's the shyest out of all of them so I'm surprised I got this photo .


*LMAO*

Eileen, Wee Jimmy is HUGE!!! Not so wee at all!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Jaime just browsing at you lots just letting you know might not be on MSN until late tonight  CUL


oooo late on a college night *intriuged*


Cillah said:


> I know. I feel so bad.. It just kind of happened. :lol2:
> 
> Haha. I accidentally said the wrong thing. Well it got taken in the wrong way in Off Topic and got told to sod off and go back to Australia. Someone said I wouldn't get a place like this in Australia (Refering to America) And I was like well actually we do.. But I think Australia and America are both better. Because I didn't want to say Australia was better or vice versa.. And someone seems to took offence and told me to sod off it I don't like it here. I was like gee. I never said that. :lol2:


i got that feeling when i hit double figures :lol2:


tomwilson said:


> dylan?:flrt:


possiblt


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Fuzzbutt is closed cuz Rache is in the process of moving  She'll reopen once things settle down.
> 
> And some of Gary's expenses went through, so we should be ok for Donny :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you saying they cost you a pound  Don't worry about it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO*
> 
> Eileen, Wee Jimmy is HUGE!!! Not so wee at all!



YESSSSSSSSSSS. I'm taking two rats from Doncaster. :whistling2:

It was meant to be one but.. You know :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSS. I'm taking two rats from Doncaster. :whistling2:
> 
> It was meant to be one but.. You know :lol2:


*nods* I do know :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *nods* I do know :whistling2::lol2:


Those Siamese were too pretty. I don't know what colour they are.. But I like it. :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *nods* I do know :whistling2::lol2:


i have no clue what you mean 
rofl


----------



## ditta

longhaircavies said:


> Hi fellow cat people its my 1st time on here so i thought id say hi my names Hayley and i was always a dog person but got my 1st cat last year and now i have 6, i still love my dogs but cats are great and offer you a little something dogs dont.
> I have 3 persian, a dilute tort girl, a tabby tort colour point girl and a red and white boy.
> I then have a blue and white persian/birman cross, a blue siames cross and a black and white moggy.
> Heres some pics for you all, i hope you like.
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103300t-poppy.jpg"]image[/URL] Poppy [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103299t-daisy.jpg"]image[/URL]Daisy
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103298t-tuck-my-only-boy.jpg"]image[/URL]Tuck [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103301t-flur-lilly-my-2-gorgeous.jpg"]image[/URL]Flur and Lilly
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture111925t-flynn-my-new-male-persain.jpg"]image[/URL]Flynn


 
welcome hayley, loving your kitties, i used to be a very dog person but after taking a rescue kitten in a very long time ago......cats are always top now:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> welcome hayley, loving your kitties, i used to be a very dog person but after taking a rescue kitten in a very long time ago......cats are always top now:flrt:


i could make an entendre out of that :whistling2: *runs*


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i could make an entendre out of that :whistling2: *runs*


 
Was thinking the EXACT same *runs with Jai*


----------



## Cillah

Jen can you tell me what colour those Siamese girls are? Because they aren't white like mine.


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> i could make an entendre out of that :whistling2: *runs*


 
you two is very rude........not that i know what you mean with my angelic mind:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yours may be a himi and not siamese, Cilla  Himis are white with points, siamese are shaded with points  I think Kelly's are seal points.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Was thinking the EXACT same *runs with Jai*


teehee


ditta said:


> you two is very rude........not that i know what you mean with my angelic mind:whistling2:


ly :lol2:


its an old pic but i love it and i dont think cillah is a part of dylans fanclub yet lol


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> you two is very rude........not that i know what you mean with my angelic mind:whistling2:


 
*is an angel*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yours may be a himi and not siamese, Cilla  Himis are white with points, siamese are shaded with points  I think Kelly's are seal points.


Oh so Lolly is a Himi? That makes sense then. . Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I think she is, yup


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Oh so Lolly is a Himi? That makes sense then. . Thanks :2thumb:


cillllahhhhh you missed the pic i posted for youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> cillllahhhhh you missed the pic i posted for youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


-looks- Awwwwwh how cute! Looks like Lolly :flrt::flrt:

Fed the rats, mice and hamster. Rats got some tuna. They are such pigs. They eat SOOO much. :lol2:

Charlie is out for a run and I am eating a tub of triple choc ice cream. Life is good. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

longhaircavies said:


> Hi fellow cat people its my 1st time on here so i thought id say hi my names Hayley and i was always a dog person but got my 1st cat last year and now i have 6, i still love my dogs but cats are great and offer you a little something dogs dont.
> I have 3 persian, a dilute tort girl, a tabby tort colour point girl and a red and white boy.
> I then have a blue and white persian/birman cross, a blue siames cross and a black and white moggy.
> Heres some pics for you all, i hope you like.
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103300t-poppy.jpg"]image[/URL] Poppy [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103299t-daisy.jpg"]image[/URL]Daisy
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103298t-tuck-my-only-boy.jpg"]image[/URL]Tuck [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103301t-flur-lilly-my-2-gorgeous.jpg"]image[/URL]Flur and Lilly
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture111925t-flynn-my-new-male-persain.jpg"]image[/URL]Flynn


Hiya and welcome - your cats are lovely and I also used to be a dog person until I got my first cat, then another and another and then I started breeding and ended up with 10! :gasp: If someone had suggested I'd do that even a month before I bought my first cat I'd have said 'not likely'! :lol2:

Now I've only got 2 left and a dog again after 16 years!



ditta said:


> i cant get near the nile rats.....they hate me......i dont think i like them very much either....they look at me funny:whip:


Can't think why! :whistling2: :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> I remember you saying they cost you a pound  Don't worry about it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Eileen, Wee Jimmy is HUGE!!! Not so wee at all!


That's great - I was just worried in case you thought I had a box for you for £1, rather than I bought one for £1 :roll:

Wee Jeemy is gorgeous isn't he? I luffs him so much :flrt:, but he's so naughty! :2thumb:



ditta said:


> you two is very rude........not that i know what you mean with my angelic mind:whistling2:


Ahem??? :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

evening hoes and wenches


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Ian


----------



## temerist

ooo glad ur on jen im in need of some sexy pics to cheer me up :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Ohkay.. You're not meant to have favourites.. But... Who couldn't secretly love her just a bit more? :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else doesn't know how to stay still but Lolly. She loves photos. :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> I thought this one was funny because Loulou looks like an alien.. Or a foreskin. :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> This is Lily. But I usually just call her Pubeface. She's the shyest out of all of them so I'm surprised I got this photo .
> 
> image
> 
> There's the other double rex girl I got with Loulou. Her name is Lilac. She's the friendliest out of all of them. She has the be on you if she sees you or she goes crazy. :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> My big girls. Lottie and Livey. :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> And finally.. A RFUK ambassador. :lol2:


Aww your ratlets are very cute:flrt: They sound like my 2 naked men Dennis(scrotum) and Harley (pube)




longhaircavies said:


> Hi fellow cat people its my 1st time on here so i thought id say hi my names Hayley and i was always a dog person but got my 1st cat last year and now i have 6, i still love my dogs but cats are great and offer you a little something dogs dont.
> I have 3 persian, a dilute tort girl, a tabby tort colour point girl and a red and white boy.
> I then have a blue and white persian/birman cross, a blue siames cross and a black and white moggy.
> Heres some pics for you all, i hope you like.
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103300t-poppy.jpg"]image[/URL] Poppy [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103299t-daisy.jpg"]image[/URL]Daisy
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103298t-tuck-my-only-boy.jpg"]image[/URL]Tuck [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture103301t-flur-lilly-my-2-gorgeous.jpg"]image[/URL]Flur and Lilly
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/longhaircavies-albums-my-cats-picture111925t-flynn-my-new-male-persain.jpg"]image[/URL]Flynn


 

Very cute kitties, I have a persian boy but he isnt the ultra type




temerist said:


> evening hoes and wenches


When the hoes and wenches have said hello to you then I will say hello too:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> -looks- Awwwwwh how cute! Looks like Lolly :flrt::flrt:
> 
> Fed the rats, mice and hamster. Rats got some tuna. They are such pigs. They eat SOOO much. :lol2:
> 
> Charlie is out for a run and I am eating a tub of triple choc ice cream. Life is good. :lol2:


hes a russian blue point :flrt: hes so lovely


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hes a russian blue point :flrt: hes so lovely


Do you know what Lolly's fancy name is? Haha. I don't :lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> When the hoes and wenches have said hello to you then I will say hello too:whistling2:


 
awww shell you know you are far more to me than just a hoe or a wench



































YOUR MA BIATCH :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> awww shell you know you are far more to me than just a hoe or a wench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR MA BIATCH :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

*Pats Ian on the head and sends him on his way:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm off to watch the new animal cops Houston on Animal Planet


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> When the hoes and wenches have said hello to you then I will say hello too:whistling2:


Then you'll wait a long time cos I is neither a hoe nor a wench, so I'm not saying hello! :lol2:

I've posted up my thread with more piccies of my ratty boys http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3442-finally-my-boys-getting.html#post7031846


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Do you know what Lolly's fancy name is? Haha. I don't :lol2:


she looks like a black pointed one , himis tend to have a small smudge but lolly has a shading on her bum too so i would say siamese just light  maybe a marked siamese does she have white feet?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I'm off to watch the new animal cops Houston on Animal Planet


 oooo been watching that all day, just been watching the lost world of the tiger


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'm off to watch the new animal cops Houston on Animal Planet


I watch all the animal cop programs when Steves not here as he gets to wound up and upset about the cruelty that goes on


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> she looks like a black pointed one , himis tend to have a small smudge but lolly has a shading on her bum too so i would say siamese just light  maybe a marked siamese does she have white feet?


Yep


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yep
> 
> image


shes a marked then  though what marking its hard to tell hehe 
dylan is a marked , think hes a berki smeezer


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> shes a marked then  though what marking its hard to tell hehe
> dylan is a marked , think hes a berki smeezer


I just thought all Siamese were white with dark markings. How wrong was I. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I just thought all Siamese were white with dark markings. How wrong was I. :lol2:


lots of different shades


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lots of different shades
> image



So a Siamese can come in any colour?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yes, just like ramble! I find out what he did when he was a miner - get stories about naked miners down the pit, his daughter's dog, the postal service - you name it, he'll talk about it! :lol2:


Naked miners down the pit??? Care to share? Or is it 18+ material? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I thought this one was funny because Loulou looks like an alien.. Or a foreskin. :lol2:
> 
> image


I wont be able to look at my foreskin in the same way again now! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

hey col


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hey col


Hiya tom, you ok mate? Does your foreskin look like a rat? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya tom, you ok mate? Does your foreskin look like a rat? :gasp:


 i can't see the resemblance:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya tom, you ok mate? Does your foreskin look like a rat? :gasp:


 
:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i can't see the resemblance:lol2:


Oh good, thought it might have just been me then! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Naked miners down the pit??? Care to share? Or is it 18+ material? :lol2:


:lol2: I can't remember the story now, but it was something to do with someone taking the mickey by taking all his clothes off and walking through the pit! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> I wont be able to look at my foreskin in the same way again now! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

My back and neck are killing me... Am off to bed. Hopefully it's a bit better tomorrow since I'm moving sale out at work >.<


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh good, thought it might have just been me then! :2thumb:


My rat is the best looking foreskin out there :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: I can't remember the story now, but it was something to do with someone taking the mickey by taking all his clothes off and walking through the pit! :lol2:
> 
> image


:lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> My rat is the best looking foreskin out there :lol2:


Does Martin get jealous? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Does anyone have a hairy one like this then? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Does anyone have a hairy one like this then? :whistling2:
> 
> image


What the hell is that??? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Does anyone have a hairy one like this then? :whistling2:
> 
> image


 :gasp: that really does look worryingly like a fluffy todger


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL

A slightly wider angle - wanna guess?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> A slightly wider angle - wanna guess?
> 
> image


 stoat, weasle, ferret


----------



## Shell195

I thought for a minute Eileen was airing her porn collection:whistling2:

Ferret, stoat:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> So a Siamese can come in any colour?


i THINK so lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> A slightly wider angle - wanna guess?
> 
> image


But it's head looks like, well.....a head! Is it a skunk or ferret?


----------



## Shell195

Im not looking forward to tomorrow when Purdy has a camera up her nose, my poor girl has been through so much lately. She has improved since being on the new tablets but still isnt herself


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im not looking forward to tomorrow when Purdy has a camera up her nose, my poor girl has been through so much lately. She has improved since being on the new tablets but still isnt herself


 hopefully it will be worth it shell


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hopefully it will be worth it shell


 

At least she doesnt get stressed and appears to love the attention from the nurses as they always tell me how flirty she is when shes there:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Poor Purdy and I know how you must be feeling - I hope she's OK.

And now for today's willy quiz :lol2: 

The rest of the photographs - are you ready to go Aaaaaahhhhh!!!! 




































:lol2: Who'd have thought it?

.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Poor Purdy and I know how you must be feeling - I hope she's OK.
> 
> And now for today's willy quiz :lol2:
> 
> The rest of the photographs - are you ready to go Aaaaaahhhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :lol2: Who'd have thought it?
> 
> .


bloody hell i did not see that coming

very cute


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Poor Purdy and I know how you must be feeling - I hope she's OK.
> 
> And now for today's willy quiz :lol2:
> 
> The rest of the photographs - are you ready to go Aaaaaahhhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :lol2: Who'd have thought it?
> 
> .


Wow, from a pecker to a panda! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> bloody hell i did not see that coming
> 
> very cute





Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, from a pecker to a panda! :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL

Neither did I Tom when I got it in an e-mail! :lol2: I just thought WTF!

:lol2: I've just had a telling off from Barry! :roll2:

I was showing him the photographs of the rats that I took this morning and he asked me to scroll down to the photograph of the 3 boys in the carrier and asked if I'd loaded onto the forum. 

Of course I said yes and he said so you've got that photograph on there for all the world to see and I said yes! He said "have you looked at the base of that bloody lamp?"

That's my 'daylight' bulb lamp for sewing etc and the cats have p*ssed on it for years and now the base is all rusty but I won't throw it out cos I use it! so I just told him if anyone asked what had happened to the lamp I'd just tell them that my cats p*ssed on it! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Neither did I Tom when I got it in an e-mail! :lol2: I just thought WTF!
> 
> :lol2: I've just had a telling off from Barry! :roll2:
> 
> I was showing him the photographs of the rats that I took this morning and he asked me to scroll down to the photograph of the 3 boys in the carrier and asked if I'd loaded onto the forum.
> 
> Of course I said yes and he said so you've got that photograph on there for all the world to see and I said yes! He said "have you looked at the base of that bloody lamp?"
> 
> That's my 'daylight' bulb lamp for sewing etc and the cats have p*ssed on it for years and now the base is all rusty but I won't throw it out cos I use it! so I just told him if anyone asked what had happened to the lamp I'd just tell them that my cats p*ssed on it! :lol2:


as if we'd look at a rusty, p*ssy lamp when there is ratty eye candy on show


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Neither did I Tom when I got it in an e-mail! :lol2: I just thought WTF!
> 
> :lol2: I've just had a telling off from Barry! :roll2:
> 
> I was showing him the photographs of the rats that I took this morning and he asked me to scroll down to the photograph of the 3 boys in the carrier and asked if I'd loaded onto the forum.
> 
> Of course I said yes and he said so you've got that photograph on there for all the world to see and I said yes! He said "have you looked at the base of that bloody lamp?"
> 
> That's my 'daylight' bulb lamp for sewing etc and the cats have p*ssed on it for years and now the base is all rusty but I won't throw it out cos I use it! so I just told him if anyone asked what had happened to the lamp I'd just tell them that my cats p*ssed on it! :lol2:


Aye, we dont mind a bit of cat pee Eileen :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Does Martin get jealous? :lol2:


Nah. He knows his place. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Nah. He knows his place. :lol2:


Poor lad! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL
> 
> Neither did I Tom when I got it in an e-mail! :lol2: I just thought WTF!
> 
> :lol2: I've just had a telling off from Barry! :roll2:
> 
> I was showing him the photographs of the rats that I took this morning and he asked me to scroll down to the photograph of the 3 boys in the carrier and asked if I'd loaded onto the forum.
> 
> Of course I said yes and he said so you've got that photograph on there for all the world to see and I said yes! He said "have you looked at the base of that bloody lamp?"
> 
> That's my 'daylight' bulb lamp for sewing etc and the cats have p*ssed on it for years and now the base is all rusty but I won't throw it out cos I use it! so I just told him if anyone asked what had happened to the lamp I'd just tell them that my cats p*ssed on it! :lol2:


 

Goes back to look at Eileens lamp:whistling2:

I never notice things like this when I have cute animals to look at:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Poor lad! :lol2:


 i just had a disturbing though about hairless rats and sphynx cats:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Poor lad! :lol2:


I love him, really. :flrt:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> as if we'd look at a rusty, p*ssy lamp when there is ratty eye candy on show


that's what I thought Tom - who gives a shit about stuff like that, but did anyone notice that thread where the guy posted his dog in bed and our favy person Marinam went on about why he had a mattress on the floor? As it happened it wasn't on the floor, but it looked it was because of the angle the photo was taken at, but it sparked a big debate! :roll:



Shell195 said:


> Goes back to look at Eileens lamp:whistling2:
> 
> I never notice things like this when I have cute animals to look at:flrt:


:lol2: Knew you would - everybody on this thread will now! :lol2:
Ach!!! You can't be houseproud when you have animals and you know what they say "Dull people have immaculate homes" - it says so on my fridge door!!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i just had a disturbing though about hairless rats and sphynx cats:gasp:


Go on, do tell Tom!


----------



## _jake_

Everyone gone to sleepies?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Go on, do tell Tom!


 not much to say about foreskins and hairless pussy's really coll


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> not much to say about foreskins and hairless pussy's really coll


I know lots abut the first, but not so much about the second..........:whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> I know lots abut the first, but not so much about the second..........:whistling2:


I'm an all rounder. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> that's what I thought Tom - who gives a shit about stuff like that, but did anyone notice that thread where the guy posted his dog in bed and our favy person Marinam went on about why he had a mattress on the floor? As it happened it wasn't on the floor, but it looked it was because of the angle the photo was taken at, but it sparked a big debate! :roll:
> 
> :lol2: Knew you would - everybody on this thread will now! :lol2:
> Ach!!! You can't be houseproud when you have animals and you know what they say "Dull people have immaculate homes" - it says so on my fridge door!!! :lol2:


she just moans about arbitary and rivial things,

saw a thread in which a irls house had flooded and been burgled while she was away for a week and some of her snakes had been taken, she then puts you left your snakes while you went away (omg one week is notgonna hurt a corn snake and she never even said that she never got anyone in to feed or not).

but as soon as the finger is pointed the other way like in my thread over the dogs, it's a whole other matter entirely


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I'm an all rounder. :lol2:


:lol2: :2thumb: :mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

_jake_ said:


> Everyone gone to sleepies?


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Well I've gone away for 2 weeks for the last 15 years that I've had snakes and left them and they've been fine!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I know lots abut the first, but not so much about the second..........:whistling2:


 :lol2: that just reminded me of a friend in school, he was asked if he'd ever slept with a girl and he said no, then they asked how do you know you're gay then. he replyed how do you know you're straight


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::flrt:


Are you feeling alright jake? :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: that just reminded me of a friend in school, he was asked if he'd ever slept with a girl and he said no, then they asked how do you know you're gay then. he replyed how do you know you're straight


I've heard that before. :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

No. Everyones ignoring me! Plus i've had a poo poo past week and just feel 'blah'


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Are you feeling alright jake? :lol2:


Jake wants some Sphynx. :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::flrt:


 lots of people ar awake jakey


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> lots of people ar awake jakey


NOT ME. I'm going to bed.

Night night : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Jake wants some Sphynx. :whistling2:


Doesn't Jake want some hairless rat??? :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

I don't get it


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I don't get it


Earlier, Cilla said one of her hairless rats reminded her of foreskin. Then it progressed to conparing hairless rats & sphynx cats :whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I don't get it


 they're being criptic


----------



## _jake_

How does a hairless rat look like a foreskin? Or should I go to the docs :| :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> How does a hairless rat look like a foreskin? Or should I go to the docs :| :lol2:


Go to the docs jake & get it loped off! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> How does a hairless rat look like a foreskin? Or should I go to the docs :| :lol2:


 you should see the panda:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you should see the panda:gasp:


Mind you, that panda looked more like the whole wang, rather than just the foreskin.

God this thread is descending into the depths of..............well, the depths of Jen's Ann Summers catalogue :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Mind you, that panda looked more like the whole wang, rather than just the foreskin.
> 
> God this thread is descending into the depths of..............well, the depths of Jen's Ann Summers catalogue :lol2:


:lol2: i'm off to bed early rise tomorrow


----------



## _jake_

My week so far:

. Kia ate my blackberry
. Mum got rushed to hospital with meningitus
. work experience started
. Offered paid weekend work
. College is going great


I should be bipolar! Up and Down.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :lol2: i'm off to bed early rise tomorrow


Ok mate, goodnight


----------



## _jake_

I have a titchy room and basically I need room  Can't even fit a wardrobe in for my clothes with my desk/fishtank ect. SO I'm thinking of buying this NEW FAUX LEATHER SUPRA DOUBLE SOFA BED GUEST BED on eBay (end time 19-Oct-10 07:42:35 BST) to have on my back wall instead of my bed. Imagine that in the centre, big canvas above, white walls, laminate, shelves, modern fishtank. My room will look well sexy. Dunno if It would be a good idea to sleep on though. Says its suitable for daily use ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I have a titchy room and basically I need room  Can't even fit a wardrobe in for my clothes with my desk/fishtank ect. SO I'm thinking of buying this NEW FAUX LEATHER SUPRA DOUBLE SOFA BED GUEST BED on eBay (end time 19-Oct-10 07:42:35 BST) to have on my back wall instead of my bed. Imagine that in the centre, big canvas above, white walls, laminate, shelves, modern fishtank. My room will look well sexy. Dunno if It would be a good idea to sleep on though. Says its suitable for daily use ?


You creating a love-nest for you & Alex?


----------



## _jake_

It basically is a nest and no. Alex has disappeard!! Maybe that alpaca got him?


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> It basically is a nest and no. Alex has disappeard!! Maybe that alpaca got him?


What Alpaca?


----------



## _jake_

You know the Alpaca! Alan, you know Alan! Alan the alpaca? Alex owed him some hay.


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> You know the Alpaca! Alan, you know Alan! Alan the alpaca? Alex owed him some hay.


Ah, I thought it was Freddy the foreskin-rat that he owed some cheese to....


----------



## _jake_

No thats Jaime!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> No thats Jaime!


Ah I see. Greg the Gorilla will be knocking on my door soon, as he is coming to collect the bananas I borrowed from him the other day.


----------



## ami_j

what the hell are you two smoking:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> what the hell are you two smoking:lol2:


:lol2:

So, how did the cake making go? :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> 
> So, how did the cake making go? :mf_dribble:


oh god dont ask lol 
the buttercream is hit and miss tbh lol


----------



## ditta

all mice cleaned out, and hedgehog, 3 cups of coffee, and still got argos to visit:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from the vets after dropping Purdy off


----------



## Cillah

You guys have done so much and I've just woken up. I'm so lazy!


----------



## feorag

I woke up at 8:00, fell asleep again and my alarm woke me up at 9:00 lay for a bit and dozed off again! Woke up at 10:00 and I'm supposed to be meeting Linden at the car boot sale! :gasp:

Shell - I hope Purdy's OK. Will be thinking of you today.


----------



## Cillah

I'm just looking at what instrument to buy. I know how to play the Clarinet.

I want to learn how to play flute, ocarina, piano, violin and harp. With the piano and harp being the most expensive. I think I will start with the flute. Plus it gives me something to do when I'm here on my own =3.


----------



## Shell195

The head vet nurse rang and said due to the amount of emergencies that have come in today can they keep Purdy overnight and do the procedure tomorrow:rant2:
Another night without her and yet more worring about my poor girl


----------



## Cillah

Oh no poor Purdy!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The head vet nurse rang and said due to the amount of emergencies that have come in today can they keep Purdy overnight and do the procedure tomorrow:rant2:
> Another night without her and yet more worring about my poor girl


Oh No! :gasp: That's not good - can you not just go and get her and take her back again tomorrow?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh No! :gasp: That's not good - can you not just go and get her and take her back again tomorrow?


 

No, Steve has taken the car to work and its a 25 minute drive away :devil:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor girly!

I went to the car boot sale and took Skye! :gasp: I gave him a run on the field first and then walked him around and he was great! :2thumb: Saw a few dogs, but thankfully he didn't bark at them, which is a huge step forward and he got lots of fusses which he accepted gratefully and no sign of any nipping! :2thumb:

Then he got to chase his ball on the field as his reward for good behaviour. Afterwards I went to Linden's for a coffee and to see all her purchases and show her mine :lol2: and then we took him across the road to the small field and tennis courts opposite where she livedj so he could have a run around and a play in the stream - and then I came home! :2thumb:

On days like this I realise how much I've missed a dog and how much of a pleasure it is to have one again! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor girly!
> 
> I went to the car boot sale and took Skye! :gasp: I gave him a run on the field first and then walked him around and he was great! :2thumb: Saw a few dogs, but thankfully he didn't bark at them, which is a huge step forward and he got lots of fusses which he accepted gratefully and no sign of any nipping! :2thumb:
> 
> Then he got to chase his ball on the field as his reward for good behaviour. Afterwards I went to Linden's for a coffee and to see all her purchases and show her mine :lol2: and then we took him across the road to the small field and tennis courts opposite where she livedj so he could have a run around and a play in the stream - and then I came home! :2thumb:
> 
> On days like this I realise how much I've missed a dog and how much of a pleasure it is to have one again! : victory:


 

It sounds like all your hard work is paying off, just think of your holiday next year:2thumb: (After all you have been through with him you deserve one:lol2

Poor Purdy and poor me, I really miss cuddling her in bed as she sleeps in my arms (Dennis and Harley curl up under the duvet against my stomach, Tom Tom sleeps on top of the duvet, on top of the 2 nekkids and Elmo sleeps on top of the wardrobe with Bailey) *sighs


----------



## Cillah

Martin just came home and I asked him what was up and he showed me this big hicky on the top of his neck. I didn't realise I left it but every single person he worked with saw it today. Made me laugh. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like all your hard work is paying off, just think of your holiday next year:2thumb: (After all you have been through with him you deserve one:lol2
> 
> Poor Purdy and poor me, I really miss cuddling her in bed as she sleeps in my arms (Dennis and Harley curl up under the duvet against my stomach, Tom Tom sleeps on top of the duvet, on top of the 2 nekkids and Elmo sleeps on top of the wardrobe with Bailey) *sighs


I know what you mean Shell!

I'm still struggling with the lack of a cat in my face, having had one there for something like about 14 years - it's over a year since I lost Luna and months since I lost Harry.


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, guys  Just got home from work... Knackered! Moved the shop around for sale.

Not gonna read everything, cuz I am lazy  What did I miss?

Sorry Purdy's still not well, Shell 

Skye sounds like he's doing really well, Eileen! 

That's something I'd do, Cilla. And LAUGH!! But if he did it to me, I'd kick his ass


----------



## tomwilson

evening anyone ese watcing lost land of the tiger


----------



## Cillah

Yeah.. If Martin did it to me.. I'd be so had.. hahaha .


Awwh man. I thought today was Friday for some reason and I was so excited for Sunday.. But it isn't =o


----------



## Amalthea

I have been asked to cover at Trafford on Friday.... So am working there all day. Might treat myself to BarBurrito.... *drools*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

want this for my chi when she finally gives in :flrt:

Cozy Pink Fluffy Dog Bathrobe Pajamas w/ FREE GIFT on eBay (end time 22-Oct-10 18:14:35 BST)


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> want this for my chi when she finally gives in :flrt:
> 
> Cozy Pink Fluffy Dog Bathrobe Pajamas w/ FREE GIFT on eBay (end time 22-Oct-10 18:14:35 BST)


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Bless! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> want this for my chi when she finally gives in :flrt:
> 
> Cozy Pink Fluffy Dog Bathrobe Pajamas w/ FREE GIFT on eBay (end time 22-Oct-10 18:14:35 BST)


 

And this for when you exercise together
Raspberry Velour Sweatshirt, Hoodies & sweaters :: Chi-Mania

for when you go to Gay pride
Born to Ride in Pink, Coats, Jackets & Parkas :: Chi-Mania

and one of these to dress up :whistling2:
Chihuahua puppies for sale


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> And this for when you exercise together
> Raspberry Velour Sweatshirt, Hoodies & sweaters :: Chi-Mania
> 
> for when you go to Gay pride
> Born to Ride in Pink, Coats, Jackets & Parkas :: Chi-Mania
> 
> and one of these to dress up :whistling2:
> Chihuahua puppies for sale


 
they all look like they gunna be long haired shell, i want a short haired :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Long haired ones are much cuter


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Long haired ones are much cuter


 
noooo theyre not! yakky, short haired FTW!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

someone wanna buy me this? :flrt:
Pink Things - itspinkuk.com

a whole pink website! im in love!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> they all look like they gunna be long haired shell, i want a short haired :flrt:


 

That white/cream one isnt longhaired:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Long haired ones are much cuter


Sorry Cat - have to agree with Jen - long haired ones are definitely much cuter than short haired ones! :2thumb:

And now I'm off to bed! Goodnight everyone!


----------



## ami_j

haha i took this ages ago been meaning to upload it XD


----------



## feorag

I liked this one!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: @ vans , Im off to bed too and Im hoping the neighbours kennel dogs dont bark all night, again:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Long haired ones are much cuter


Nah, smooth-coats are better than long-coats! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> haha i took this ages ago been meaning to upload it XD
> image


:lol2: thats brill!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: thats brill!


i was laughing my head off all the way down my road :lol2:
i bet their customers have to be careful typing the address in ,could get something quite different


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i was laughing my head off all the way down my road :lol2:
> i bet their customers have to be careful typing the address in ,could get something quite different


Yeah, they could get a shock! :lol2:

My tortoise eggs were all either infertile or something happened part way through incubation. I opened them all up tonight & was almost knocked out by the foul smell of rotten eggs! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yeah, they could get a shock! :lol2:
> 
> My tortoise eggs were all either infertile or something happened part way through incubation. I opened them all up tonight & was almost knocked out by the foul smell of rotten eggs! :devil:


awww no  sorry to hear that col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww no  sorry to hear that col


Thanks hun, just have to try again. Two of the females could possibly lay before they wind down for hibernation, as they havent laid a second clutch this year, but if not I will just have to wait til next spring.


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Im first on here but notice Eileen is lurking somewhere:lol2:
Not much planned for today, another plasterer coming to give another quote as now the insurance company say that we can claim for redecoration as the ceiling will need to come down before being replaced


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> My tortoise eggs were all either infertile or something happened part way through incubation. I opened them all up tonight & was almost knocked out by the foul smell of rotten eggs! :devil:


Aw, Colin - I'm so sorry to hear that! You must be so disappointed.



Shell195 said:


> Morning, Im first on here but notice Eileen is lurking somewhere:lol2:


I was being busy! :bash:

I had about 6 threads that I'd posted on and when I have a lot I always save ours til last - don't know why, but I do!

Someone had gone on my jewellery thread asking if I could do Pomeranian dogs and someone else about cats so I was doing some research into Poms and then answering her.

Child minding day and my husband seems to have forgotten for the second week running :devil: that I don't now start until 11:45 and so he set the alarm for 7:45! :bash: So I've been awake for ages and up for a while! :roll:

Off soon to collect Daniel from school.


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .


----------



## Cillah

I'm having a very, very, very bad day.. Very worried about finances and stuff.. I have no idea what is really going on.. But Martin is making calls. =o


----------



## Amalthea

Uh oh  Chin up... Hopefully it's not too bad. But I understand completely.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Uh oh  Chin up... Hopefully it's not too bad. But I understand completely.



Martin was promised his student loan and said he fit and we were relying on that to get by but he got rejected today.

We needed it to pay off everything and have enough money until he finds a better job and I find any job.

I'm sure it'll be ohkay though!


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> .. I have no idea what is really going on.. But Martin is making calls. =o


Sorry you're so worried Cilla, but I don't quite understand what you mean by having no idea what is really going on??

Don't you and Martin discuss and share your problems??


----------



## Shell195

Sorry to hear about your problems Cilla, me and Steve discuss everything as it halves the worry. I hope everything goes alright for you


----------



## feorag

:gasp: I've just spoken to a CBBC TV guy who produces the Dick & Dom shows! :gasp:

Apparently he was in a meeting with Kim at The Sanctuary yesterday to see if it was suitable for them to film! They want to bring 4 inner city children and get them to do 'dirty jobs' (typical Dick & Dom!:roll and maybe release an animal or something like that.

He told Kim they would put the children in teams of 2 and did she have anyone else who would 'lead' a team, because Allen hates doing stuff like that and wouldn't do it, so she suggested I would be the one to do it. :gasp:

So he told her to get me to ring him today just to talk it over. Of course there's no guarantee that they'll come - it won't be the first time TV people have come to as about filming, but not gone any further, but we live in hope!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: I've just spoken to a CBBC TV guy who produces the Dick & Dom shows! :gasp:
> 
> Apparently he was in a meeting with Kim at The Sanctuary yesterday to see if it was suitable for them to film! They want to bring 4 inner city children and get them to do 'dirty jobs' (typical Dick & Dom!:roll and maybe release an animal or something like that.
> 
> He told Kim they would put the children in teams of 2 and did she have anyone else who would 'lead' a team, because Allen hates doing stuff like that and wouldn't do it, so she suggested I would be the one to do it. :gasp:
> 
> So he told her to get me to ring him today just to talk it over. Of course there's no guarantee that they'll come - it won't be the first time TV people have come to as about filming, but not gone any further, but we live in hope!


 
Thats excellent:2thumb: At last I will be rubbing shoulders with a TV celebrity, need to find a red carpet to roll out now:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I've been on TV before you know - more than once! *superior expression on face* :lol2:

But the least said about both occasions the better. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've been on TV before you know - more than once! *superior expression on face* :lol2:
> 
> But the least said about both occasions the better. :lol2:


 
Ive never been on TV but did get asked once by Animal hospital and refused so my friend did it, she looked terrified:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Sorry you're so worried Cilla, but I don't quite understand what you mean by having no idea what is really going on??
> 
> Don't you and Martin discuss and share your problems??


Of course we do. Just when I said that he was out make multiple calls so I wasn't sure what was happening


----------



## Shell195

Im now very fed up and stressed. I rang to see how Purdy was after her procedure and guess what?????????????????
Shes still not been done as hes been very busy and is hoping to do her tonight after surgery:bash: He is the busiest vet I know as he specializes in Sharpeis and bulldogs and is a very knowledgable vet with everything else so always has lots of clients waiting to see him. 
I booked Purdy in last week as he asked me to, so wtf cant he just do it:bash: Im furious and shall tell him so IF I ever get to speak to him:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I would be pissed off, too, Shell!! I can't believe he's just expecting you and Purdy to just keep waiting.

Diesel and I took a nap this afternoon *oops* Got up at 5 to take a bath to get ready for canvassing tonight.


----------



## Cillah

Jen.. I got The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner today. I picked it up and when I put it down under two hours later.. It was finished.. It felt SOOOO short! I guess it is but.. Still!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

is facebook down ffor anyone else?


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is facebook down ffor anyone else?


yup mines down and most of the statuses when i get a minute of it working are complaining about it


----------



## Shell195

Mine wont work either

This was uploaded yesterday
http://mashable.com/2010/09/22/facebook-down-for-some/


----------



## ditta

presume there is still no news shell?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> presume there is still no news shell?


 
If you are asking about Purdy then I have heard sweet FA:bash:


----------



## ami_j

haha more pics for dylans fanclub XD proof (if it was needed) that hes a mega poser

"sleepy"









"oooo a camera"









"no dont go..look at meeeeeeeeeeeeee"









:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> If you are asking about Purdy then I have heard sweet FA:bash:


 what a f**k up for you and purdy:whip::whip:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> what a f**k up for you and purdy:whip::whip:


 
Im really peed off over it and god help the vet when I speak to him:devil:

He WONT be charging me for this at all, he just doesnt know it yet


Did you see what I posted about the baby duprasi?

I think they are all female so does Cat still want one, they are ready from now


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> haha more pics for dylans fanclub XD proof (if it was needed) that hes a mega poser
> 
> "sleepy"
> image
> 
> "oooo a camera"
> image
> 
> "no dont go..look at meeeeeeeeeeeeee"
> image
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Bless him, hes so cute:flrt:


----------



## ditta

:bash:


Shell195 said:


> Im really peed off over it and god help the vet when I speak to him:devil:
> 
> He WONT be charging me for this at all, he just doesnt know it yet
> 
> 
> Did you see what I posted about the baby duprasi?
> 
> I think they are all female so does Cat still want one, they are ready from now


 about them being all females?.........i think she does yes, you can ask her if you like shell:whistling2: oh and also stop encouraging cats bad behaviour:whip::bash::whip:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bless him, hes so cute:flrt:


everyone loves dylan hehe , he is totally pretty though


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :bash:
> about them being all females?.........i think she does yes, you can ask her if you like shell:whistling2: oh and also stop encouraging cats bad behaviour:whip::bash::whip:


 
I have no idea what you mean:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

*CAAAAATTTTTTTTT*

do you still wany a duprasi even though I think they are all females?

They are ready now:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I have no idea what you mean:whistling2:


 sharing bloody links for chi clothes:bash::whip::bash::whip:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

a female will be fine shell :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> a female will be fine shell :flrt:


 
Chi or dup:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Chi or dup:whistling2:


both :flrt:


----------



## ditta

i cant wait for baby dice to have babies, steve is gonna be so made up with his very own baby dice:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Shell how can I get my Dup ?


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Shell how can I get my Dup ?


 be nice to me cilla:flrt::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> be nice to me cilla:flrt::lol2:


I love you :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I love you :lol2:


 if you love me and give me a cup of coffee its a deal:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I love you :lol2:


:lol2: I take it ditta is going to pick her up for you.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

hey! thats my woman cillah! hands off! :whip:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I take it ditta is going to pick her up for you.


 shell......did you get in contact with di neil manson?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i cant wait for baby dice to have babies, steve is gonna be so made up with his very own baby dice:gasp::gasp:


 

When you coming over ?
I have one baby going Saturday night so Cat will have 3 to choose from.
Shhhhhhhhh dont let Steve hear you say that as he will be so disappointed when I say NO:lol2:

We have Atuki raccoon for the day on Sunday :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> When you coming over ?
> I have one baby going Saturday night so Cat will have 3 to choose from.
> Shhhhhhhhh dont let Steve hear you say that as he will be so disappointed when I say NO:lol2:
> 
> We have Atuki raccoon for the day on Sunday :whistling2:


 well he can cry with cat when i say no to a chi:whistling2:


oooooo i think we may have to come on sunday, what time you in?


----------



## ditta

right bed bed bed for me

night chatters:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> well he can cry with cat when i say no to a chi:whistling2:
> 
> 
> oooooo i think we may have to come on sunday, what time you in?


 

PMSL:roll2:

We are in all day as we are **** sitting 10 til 6:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell......did you get in contact with di neil manson?


*NO :bash:*


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> right bed bed bed for me
> 
> night chatters:flrt:


Night ditta hope you have a good one x


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> if you love me and give me a cup of coffee its a deal:whistling2:


Only drink tea. :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hey! thats my woman cillah! hands off! :whip:


Platonic love. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I take it ditta is going to pick her up for you.


Are you picking my Dup for me? :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Jen.. I got The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner today. I picked it up and when I put it down under two hours later.. It was finished.. It felt SOOOO short! I guess it is but.. Still!


It was very short, but did you notice there were no stopping points at all? So you HAD to read it straight through? :lol2: Didn't you just want everything to be ok for Bree in the end, even though you knew it never could be?? :blush:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Of course we do. Just when I said that he was out make multiple calls so I wasn't sure what was happening


Ah, I see - I just thought it sounded odd that's all. :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Im now very fed up and stressed. I rang to see how Purdy was after her procedure and guess what?????????????????
> Shes still not been done as hes been very busy and is hoping to do her tonight after surgery:bash: He is the busiest vet I know as he specializes in Sharpeis and bulldogs and is a very knowledgable vet with everything else so always has lots of clients waiting to see him.
> I booked Purdy in last week as he asked me to, so wtf cant he just do it:bash: Im furious and shall tell him so IF I ever get to speak to him:devil:


Shell, I simply can't beleive that! As a vet he must know how easily cats stress and how much stress plays a part in their illness!

I hope you do give him a bollocking and I presume, as you haven't posted anything, that you still haven't heard anything???



ditta said:


> shell:whistling2: oh and also stop encouraging cats bad behaviour:whip::bash::whip:


:roll2: PMSL!!!



Shell195 said:


> We have Atuki raccoon for the day on Sunday :whistling2:


Ooh, Shell, I found a silver racoon charm the other day when I was moochin' about. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Got this off Mom today:



> Gammy has an appointment at 11:00 (5:00 for you) for a heart cath. That's tomorrow. They insert a catheter in the artery in the groin and run it to the heart. This should definitely determine if she needs a stint. If so, they will do that right then. More to follow.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Are you picking my Dup for me? :flrt:


 
Yes I will pick her, they are all cute but one is very squeaky:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> It was very short, but did you notice there were no stopping points at all? So you HAD to read it straight through? :lol2: Didn't you just want everything to be ok for Bree in the end, even though you knew it never could be?? :blush:


I expected chapters. It's so short though that it didn't *really *matter. Still would be nice to have a break at least half way through.

Martin read it today as well. No idea why. He just picked it up and read it through. 

I know! I knew what happened in the end. Obviously because of the movie.. But I was still hoping it would be different. I liked the ending though because it gave a whole different view on the battle.

I felt horrible for Diego.


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Yes I will pick her, they are all cute but one is very squeaky:lol2:


I'm so excited. I need to go buy stuff for her. What kind of toys and stuff should I fill the cage with? Anything in particular?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah, I see - I just thought it sounded odd that's all. :2thumb:
> 
> Shell, I simply can't beleive that! As a vet he must know how easily cats stress and how much stress plays a part in their illness!
> 
> I hope you do give him a bollocking and I presume, as you haven't posted anything, that you still haven't heard anything???
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Ooh, Shell, I found a silver racoon charm the other day when I was moochin' about. :whistling2:


 

I think as he is so popular he is now suffering from God Syndrome:devil:

Yes you guessed it I have still heard nothing:bash:

I certainly will be telling him my thoughts:devil:


Post a photo of the raccoon charm and I will show it to Atukis mum:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Got this off Mom today:


*hugs*


JEN and CILLAH
look back a few pages more dylan pics :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> *hugs*
> 
> 
> JEN and CILLAH
> look back a few pages more dylan pics :flrt:


I saw them but I was on my mobile. I showed Martin as he's a converted rat lover. Not as much as me but he loves them and plays with them. :lol2:

I love the last photo especially. I love Dylan because he reminds me of Lolly. But Dylans bigger and looks squishier. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I saw them but I was on my mobile. I showed Martin as he's a converted rat lover. Not as much as me but he loves them and plays with them. :lol2:
> 
> I love the last photo especially. I love Dylan because he reminds me of Lolly. But Dylans bigger and looks squishier. :lol2:


hehe he is squishy
hes got the softest fur for a buck


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hehe he is squishy
> hes got the softest fur for a buck


I've never held a buck. Only had girly rats. I donno why.. :whistling2:

They are so squishy and cuddly. My girls are insane!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I'm so excited. I need to go buy stuff for her. What kind of toys and stuff should I fill the cage with? Anything in particular?


 
A safe running wheel and tubes, they love tubes. I use hay as bedding and the girls have a small half hollow log type thing, water drinking bottle and if you dont keep them on sand some chinnie sand in a small dish will do for her to bath in. I feed mine a mixture of Gerry gerbil and various seeds(parakeet type seeds)They love millet sprays and mealworms plus a few bits of dried catfood.
You dont need to spend a lot on toys as they are happy with cardboard tubes to run through, they do like the small willow bridge things and climb over them.
They are naturally friendly, are used to being handled and never nip like hamsters do.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I've never held a buck. Only had girly rats. I donno why.. :whistling2:
> 
> They are so squishy and cuddly. My girls are insane!


hehe 
im not getting any more females ,males all the way for me even though they are a bit more smelly and messy XD
bucks tend to have coarser fur , dylans is all soft :flrt: though eden and jinx have the softest fur of them all its so lovely and silky


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> A safe running wheel and tubes, they love tubes. I use hay as bedding and the girls have a small half hollow log type thing, water drinking bottle and if you dont keep them on sand some chinnie sand in a small dish will do for her to bath in. I feed mine a mixture of Gerry gerbil and various seeds(parakeet type seeds)They love millet sprays and mealworms plus a few bits of dried catfood.
> You dont need to spend a lot on toys as they are happy with cardboard tubes to run through, they do like the small willow bridge things and climb over them.
> They are naturally friendly, are used to being handled and never nip like hamsters do.


I have a few bits and pieces that are extras from cages I could chuck in. I wouldn't have to buy much . I'm going to keep her on sand. I think that would be more beneficial for her than any other bedding.

I have food that is suitable for hamsters and gerbils? Would that be ohkay? I mix it with seeds, cereals and some cat food for everyone. So I figure something similar would be ohkay for a Duprasi?


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hehe
> im not getting any more females ,males all the way for me even though they are a bit more smelly and messy XD
> bucks tend to have coarser fur , dylans is all soft :flrt: though eden and jinx have the softest fur of them all its so lovely and silky


I'm not bothered by smell. I don't think bucks smell that bad. My one male mouse stinks horribly worse than anything else I've ever smelled. It's nasty. He's worse than a male rat for sure. :lol2:

I don't know why I never got males to be honest. I love male animals but when I keep groups I usually just automatically go female. Even though I do have a trio of male mice living together. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I have a few bits and pieces that are extras from cages I could chuck in. I wouldn't have to buy much . I'm going to keep her on sand. I think that would be more beneficial for her than any other bedding.
> 
> I have food that is suitable for hamsters and gerbils? Would that be ohkay? I mix it with seeds, cereals and some cat food for everyone. So I figure something similar would be ohkay for a Duprasi?


 
That sounds fine Cilla (just watch you dont give her to many cereals as they get fat very easily)

Not long now:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Got this off Mom today:


 
Fingers crossed she will be fine ((HUGS))


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I'm not bothered by smell. I don't think bucks smell that bad. My one male mouse stinks horribly worse than anything else I've ever smelled. It's nasty. He's worse than a male rat for sure. :lol2:
> 
> I don't know why I never got males to be honest. I love male animals but when I keep groups I usually just automatically go female. Even though I do have a trio of male mice living together. :whistling2:


mine are just messy , they dont poo in a neat corner like the girls they poo everywhere lol 
and love weeing on everything XD
but male mice are far worse than any male rat XD i had a male mouse that outstunk everything


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> That sounds fine Cilla (just watch you dont give her to many cereals as they get fat very easily)
> 
> Not long now:flrt:


Ohkay. I think I've got everything under control . 

I can't wait! 

Do you know when Cat and Ditta are going to pick them up? I can't remember if they said anything. :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> mine are just messy , they dont poo in a neat corner like the girls they poo everywhere lol
> and love weeing on everything XD
> but male mice are far worse than any male rat XD i had a male mouse that outstunk everything


My stinky mouse is in one of those plastic cages with the lids. Otherwise he'd stink out my house.. And that isn't an understatement. My three boys that live together don't even compare. He makes me want to gag. However.. He's incredibly sweet and very pretty and hell, a little stink never hurt anyone. :lol2:

He's just a randy boy. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Ohkay. I think I've got everything under control .
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> Do you know when Cat and Ditta are going to pick them up? I can't remember if they said anything. :lol2:


 
I think they coming over on Sunday but you will be at Donny wont you?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> My stinky mouse is in one of those plastic cages with the lids. Otherwise he'd stink out my house.. And that isn't an understatement. My three boys that live together don't even compare. He makes me want to gag. However.. He's incredibly sweet and very pretty and hell, a little stink never hurt anyone. :lol2:
> 
> He's just a randy boy. :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> mine are just messy , they dont poo in a neat corner like the girls they poo everywhere lol
> and love weeing on everything XD


 

Dont they just:lol2: My boys mainly poo in the litter trays but everything is covered in pee:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I think they coming over on Sunday but you will be at Donny wont you?


Yeah.. I will be =/.

It would be so much more convenient if Martin or I drove as we could just go to their house on the way home as it's only like ten minutes away. :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Dont they just:lol2: My boys mainly poo in the litter trays but everything is covered in pee:lol2:


trouble loves to scent ME :bash::lol2: if i stroke him he will always stretch to try get wee on my hand little sod


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Yeah.. I will be =/.
> 
> It would be so much more convenient if Martin or I drove as we could just go to their house on the way home as it's only like ten minutes away. :bash:


Im sure they will keep her there and drop them off another day


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Im sure they will keep her there and drop them off another day


Yeah. I'm sure we'll work something out. :2thumb:

Oh oh! How is that really cute friendly hedgehog with ringworm going? I was thinking about him the other day. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Yeah. I'm sure we'll work something out. :2thumb:
> 
> Oh oh! How is that really cute friendly hedgehog with ringworm going? I was thinking about him the other day. :flrt:


Both of them are now huge and one has completely got his spines back and the other isnt far behind him:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> trouble loves to scent ME :bash::lol2: if i stroke him he will always stretch to try get wee on my hand little sod


Dont you just love bucks:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Dont you just love bucks:lol2:


oh yes :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Just a quick message to tell you all i'm still alive 

Have some difficulties at the minute, but I will be back soon....


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Just a quick message to tell you all i'm still alive
> 
> Have some difficulties at the minute, but I will be back soon....


:c bloody hell wondered where you been
been trying to text you mate


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Got this off Mom today:


Oh dear Jen - sorry to read this - I do hope she's all right and doesn't to have the other operation.



Shell195 said:


> Post a photo of the raccoon charm and I will show it to Atukis mum:flrt:


Unfortunately it's a silver one - haven't found any pewters!


----------



## Amalthea

Cute pics, Jai!! 

And thanx for the encouragement, guys... I am worried sick about her. I truly am not ready to loose her....


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yeah!! Go here to get a free sample of the new felix cat food:

www.felixsample.co.uk


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Cute pics, Jai!!
> 
> And thanx for the encouragement, guys... I am worried sick about her. I truly am not ready to loose her....


ty  he does love to be centre of attention lol


----------



## Cillah

Wah. One of my friends just had a baby and another is pregnant. I'm so broody! If I was like.. three or four years older I would probably give in. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Colin I've just had a thought. You know you asked me if I would make you a necklace with one of the chihuahua enamelled charms?

I've just been looking for a greyhound charm for someone on here and I suddenly remembered the guy in America where I bought the pewter charm for Jen's mum's necklace. It's actually solid pewter and pretty big and sold as a keyring, but I took the charm off it and put it on the necklace for Jen's mum. Actually Jen asked me to buy 2 and is giving her mum the keyring as part of her gift with the jewellery.

Well, I was thinking that the enamelled chihuahua charm is very small - not much bigger than a 5p piece and cos you're a guy and aren't having beads on the necklace I was thinking that such a small charm would look kinda lost on a leather thong, whereas one of these nice pewter charms (which are a little more expensive, but not *that* much more, would look much better on a thong?? At the minute they are £3.80 plus £1.90 postage, but that varies according to the £ to the $.

This is Jen's mum's necklace so you can see the size again without having to go searching for it.










And this is the pewter chihuahua keyring. He also does a longhaired one, but I know you won't want that! :whistling2: It looks like it's slightly smaller than the Chinese crested one, but it will definitely not look lost on a plain leather thong.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Wah. One of my friends just had a baby and another is pregnant. I'm so broody! If I was like.. three or four years older I would probably give in. :lol2:


 
:gasp: Babies are such hard work and you have them for a lifetime:lol2:


----------



## feorag

That is so true - they cost you thousands to bring up and you're still supporting them when they're in their thirties!!! :gasp:

I wish I'd just stuck with breeding animals! :lol2:

They don't argue with you, they don't answer back, they appreciate what you give them and you can sell them when they are old enough to leave you! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That is so true - they cost you thousands to bring up and you're still supporting them when they're in their thirties!!! :gasp:
> 
> I wish I'd just stuck with breeding animals! :lol2:
> 
> They don't argue with you, they don't answer back, they appreciate what you give them and you can sell them when they are old enough to leave you! :lol2:


 
I couldnt agree more:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I really need to go to bed:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: So do I - I'm getting later and later going to bed and I think I get past being tired so when I go to bed I can't get to sleep and lie awake for maybe another hour. Then in the morning I'm totally cream crackered and can't get up! :roll:

Anway I'm off now!


----------



## Shell195

Im off too, night all x


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> !Aw, Colin - I'm so sorry to hear that! You must be so disappointed.


Yes Eileen, I was disappointed, but one of the females who laid 3 of the eggs is a first timer, so I shouldnt be majorly suprised that her eggs werent great. I will just try again next year.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I've been on TV before you know - more than once! *superior expression on face* :lol2:
> 
> But the least said about both occasions the better. :lol2:


"......and my sister has a sauna, swimming pool, & room for a pony!"

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin I've just had a thought. You know you asked me if I would make you a necklace with one of the chihuahua enamelled charms?
> 
> I've just been looking for a greyhound charm for someone on here and I suddenly remembered the guy in America where I bought the pewter charm for Jen's mum's necklace. It's actually solid pewter and pretty big and sold as a keyring, but I took the charm off it and put it on the necklace for Jen's mum. Actually Jen asked me to buy 2 and is giving her mum the keyring as part of her gift with the jewellery.
> 
> Well, I was thinking that the enamelled chihuahua charm is very small - not much bigger than a 5p piece and cos you're a guy and aren't having beads on the necklace I was thinking that such a small charm would look kinda lost on a leather thong, whereas one of these nice pewter charms (which are a little more expensive, but not *that* much more, would look much better on a thong?? At the minute they are £3.80 plus £1.90 postage, but that varies according to the £ to the $.
> 
> This is Jen's mum's necklace so you can see the size again without having to go searching for it.
> 
> image
> 
> And this is the pewter chihuahua keyring. He also does a longhaired one, but I know you won't want that! :whistling2: It looks like it's slightly smaller than the Chinese crested one, but it will definitely not look lost on a plain leather thong.
> 
> image image


Yes Eileen, that will be fine hun. I trust your judgement! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Rang the vets and even the head nurse is gobsmacked he never rang me.
After checking she tells me the message is that he didnt have time to do her and I should book her in for next week:gasp:


Im speechless and WILL make an appointment with him just so I can tell him my thoughts:devil:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Rang the vets and even the head nurse is gobsmacked he never rang me.
> After checking she tells me the message is that he didnt have time to do her and I should book her in for next week:gasp:
> 
> 
> Im speechless and WILL make an appointment with him just so I can tell him my thoughts:devil:


 so shes been there 2 nights and you have to collect her and take her back next week????:whip:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Zoo-Man said:


> "......and my sister has a sauna, swimming pool, & room for a pony!" :lol2:


Eeh, Colin - I have honestly! 

Part of the cat episode of "Trade Secrets" was filmed at my house, although they didn't use any of the film they did of me :sad:, but there are some of the tips I gave them being demonstrated by someone else who looks like a bumble bee :lol: who even the producer said wasn't as natural as me and my cats were filmed and if you look at the back of their book my name is there.

I was also on Animal Roadshow, but I'd rather people didn't know that as it ruined my cat show credibility! :roll: - never believe what you see on telly! :bash:

I was on the news getting a dancing 'lesson' on stage at the Theatre Royal with Wayne Sleep and I've been on the news twice with my little red squirrels.

Also my Harry was filmed for a CBBC series 'eating' a goldfish!

Oh and I've appeared in a Cat DVD with Luna visiting an old people's home with her and explaining how Pets as Therapy works!

So :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you! :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Yes Eileen, that will be fine hun. I trust your judgement! :2thumb:


Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I do think it will be more suitable! 


Shell195 said:


> Rang the vets and even the head nurse is gobsmacked he never rang me.
> After checking she tells me the message is that he didnt have time to do her and I should book her in for next week:gasp:
> 
> Im speechless and WILL make an appointment with him just so I can tell him my thoughts:devil:


Shell I'm totally gobsmacked too! In fact I find the whole sorry scenario unbelievable!

Poor Purdy, I feel so sorry for her. Left on her own in a cage (technically cos I'm sure the nurses made a fuss of her, but no way would it be the same as being at home with you!) for 2 days, nothing gets done and she's got to go back again next week??? That is so out of order! :bash:

And how do you know the same thing won't happen next week, given that he asked you to make the appointment last week for this week?

Wrong on all levels!!! :bash: :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!Eeh, Colin - I have honestly!
> 
> Part of the cat episode of "Trade Secrets" was filmed at my house, although they didn't use any of the film they did of me :sad:, but there are some of the tips I gave them being demonstrated by someone else who looks like a bumble bee :lol: and if you look at the back of the book my name is there.
> 
> I was also on Animal Roadshow, but I'd rather people didn't know that as it ruined my cat show credibility! :roll: - never believe what you see on telly! :bash:
> 
> I was on the news dancing on stage at the Theatre Royal with Wayne Sleep and I've been on the news twice with my little red squirrel.
> 
> Also my Harry was filmed for a CBBC series 'eating' a goldfish!
> 
> Oh and I've appeared in a Cat DVD with Luna visiting an old people's home with her and explaining how Pets as Therapy works!
> 
> So :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you! :lol2:
> Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I do think it will be more suitable!
> Shell I'm totally gobsmacked too! In fact I find the whole sorry scenario unbelievable!
> 
> Poor Purdy, I feel so sorry for her. Left on her own in a cage (technically cos I'm sure the nurses made a fuss of her, but no way would it be the same as being at home with you!) for 2 days, nothing gets done and she's got to go back again next week??? That is so out of order! :bash:
> 
> And how do you know the same thing won't happen next week, given that he asked you to make the appointment last week for this week?
> 
> Wrong on all levels!!! :bash: :bash:


 

I totally agree with you Eileen, what makes him think the whole scenario wont be repeated again next week. The head nurse said she kept telling him that he had the rhinoscopy to do but still he kept adding to his ops list. Im beginning to think that familiarity really does breed contempt. I bet I spend more money with him than most of the others put together and if you add on the sanctuary account and my friends account its one hell of a lot of money.


----------



## feorag

Totally agree! I think you have good reason to make a complaint to be honest.


----------



## ditta

ditto ^^^^^^^what eileen said


----------



## Shell195

Ive just picked up Purdy, the vet wasnt on duty. The nurses and receptioninsts looked highly embarassed but I assured them it wasnt their fault. I have made an appointment to see the vet next Wednesday as he requested and god help him:bash:
Purdy looks very happy to be home and is busy rubbing round all the other cats, she can now breath properly so maybe she doesnt even need a rhinoscopy. Shes now on no meds and looks almost normal.
Im so pleased to have my lilac teddybear home where she belongs:flrt:


----------



## feorag

I bet you are! You're right of course it has nothing to do with the vet nurses, receptionists or anyone else *but* the vet!

Get him sorted next week! :bash: :bash: :bash:

And I hope Purdy is on the mend and doesn't need to have the procedure done at all! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!Eeh, Colin - I have honestly!
> 
> Part of the cat episode of "Trade Secrets" was filmed at my house, although they didn't use any of the film they did of me :sad:, but there are some of the tips I gave them being demonstrated by someone else who looks like a bumble bee :lol: who even the producer said wasn't as natural as me and my cats were filmed and if you look at the back of their book my name is there.
> 
> I was also on Animal Roadshow, but I'd rather people didn't know that as it ruined my cat show credibility! :roll: - never believe what you see on telly! :bash:
> 
> I was on the news getting a dancing 'lesson' on stage at the Theatre Royal with Wayne Sleep and I've been on the news twice with my little red squirrels.
> 
> Also my Harry was filmed for a CBBC series 'eating' a goldfish!
> 
> Oh and I've appeared in a Cat DVD with Luna visiting an old people's home with her and explaining how Pets as Therapy works!
> 
> So :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you! :lol2:
> Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I do think it will be more suitable!
> Shell I'm totally gobsmacked too! In fact I find the whole sorry scenario unbelievable!
> 
> Poor Purdy, I feel so sorry for her. Left on her own in a cage (technically cos I'm sure the nurses made a fuss of her, but no way would it be the same as being at home with you!) for 2 days, nothing gets done and she's got to go back again next week??? That is so out of order! :bash:
> 
> And how do you know the same thing won't happen next week, given that he asked you to make the appointment last week for this week?
> 
> Wrong on all levels!!! :bash: :bash:


I know you have been on TV & DVD before hun, I was just jesting, with a line from everyone's favourite upperclass wannabe Hyacinth Bucket! :lol2:

I might get Clark to buy me the Chihuahua necklace for my birthday.


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> ditto ^^^^^^^what eileen said


Dittttta are you getting Duprasi on Sunday?

I'll be at Donny but Martin is staying home (Save money and he has stuff to do) So he is there if you want to pop her over.

I'm not keen at all. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Dittttta are you getting Duprasi on Sunday?
> 
> I'll be at Donny but Martin is staying home (Save money and he has stuff to do) So he is there if you want to pop her over.
> 
> *I'm not keen at all.* :lol2:


Much! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I know you have been on TV & DVD before hun, I was just jesting, with a line from everyone's favourite upperclass wannabe Hyacinth Bucket! :lol2:
> 
> I might get Clark to buy me the Chihuahua necklace for my birthday.


,Yes I got that - meant to put a comment in about being Mrs Bucket, but forgot! :blush: :lol2:

The leather thong won't cost that much - it's just a length of leather and the crimps and clasps etc and I'd only put 50p on for me, so it won't be much more than the cost of the keyring.



Cillah said:


> I'm not keen at all. :lol2:


As Colin says - Much! :lol2:

I'm busy making a rat cube. I had no idea of size or anything like that but I had a piece of material left that wasn't much good for anything, so I worked out I could get 4 pieces out of that. :hmm: totally forgot there were 6 sides to a cube! :blush: It wasn't until I'd joined all 4 sides together that I realised. :roll2: PMSL! 

Anyway, I've just got the bottom left to do and I'll give you the measurements Cilla, when it's finally together if you're interested, but they're painful to do - so fiddly compared to bags!


----------



## Cillah

I'm interested Eileen! My rats go crazy for cubes .

Bought some Dup stuff today! Just have the sand to pick up tomorrow . Oh and I need to buy a wheel. What size is best for it?


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I'm interested Eileen! My rats go crazy for cubes .
> 
> Bought some Dup stuff today! Just have the sand to pick up tomorrow . Oh and I need to buy a wheel. What size is best for it?


 
I use a silent spinner hamster size wheel but anything that size will do


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Hiya!  Just got home from my day working at Trafford


----------



## feorag

The Busy Bee is home! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just taken charge of 4 wild hoglets aged about 10 days old:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> The Busy Bee is home! :whistling2: :lol2:


And they have finally realised I don't like being in lingerie. I'm the toy wiz!!! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Ive just taken charge of 4 wild hoglets aged about 10 days old:whistling2:


Show off


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> And they have finally realised I don't like being in lingerie. *I'm the toy wiz!!!* :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Show off


:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I use a silent spinner hamster size wheel but anything that size will do



That's great .

Shellll.. Do you have any photos. Martin asked me. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> That's great .
> 
> Shellll.. Do you have any photos. Martin asked me. :2thumb:


your just a bit excited arent you :lol2: 
suprised we have had no tickers this time round :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> your just a bit excited arent you :lol2:
> suprised we have had no tickers this time round :lol2:


It was actually Martin who asked!

I wasn't even talking about it, man! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> It was actually Martin who asked!
> 
> I wasn't even talking about it, man! :lol2:


im only teasing i know what its like XD


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> im only teasing i know what its like XD


Exciting weekend for me. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Exciting weekend for me. :flrt::flrt:


 you have to post LOTS of pics
think im gonna spend ages freeranging and doing pics tomorrow


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> you have to post LOTS of pics
> think im gonna spend ages freeranging and doing pics tomorrow


I will.. If my camera works. 

I wish it was Sunday already. Or Dup day. But hopefully they are both Sunday. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I will.. If my camera works.
> 
> I wish it was Sunday already. Or Dup day. But hopefully they are both Sunday. :lol2:


:lol2: so your gonna be SOOOO giddy tomorrow


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> :lol2: so your gonna be SOOOO giddy tomorrow



Either from excitement or wisdom tooth pain. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Either from excitement or wisdom tooth pain. :lol2:


oh i HATE wisdom teeth...i always got the urge to chew stuff when they were hurting me


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> oh i HATE wisdom teeth...i always got the urge to chew stuff when they were hurting me



Mine are impacted and I was told they needed to come out straight away back in April. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Mine are impacted and I was told they needed to come out straight away back in April. :lol2:


:C
ouch


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel is going in for his first boosters tomorrow... *sobs* My little boy is all growed up!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Diesel is going in for his first boosters tomorrow... *sobs* My little boy is all growed up!!!


awwww bless him 
my little boy is all old and grey


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just taken charge of 4 wild hoglets aged about 10 days old:whistling2:


:gasp: Wow! That's a late litter that one! No chance of getting through the winter!

Cilla no wonder your teeth are hurting! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> That's great .
> 
> Shellll.. Do you have any photos. Martin asked me. :2thumb:


 


I wish I had seen this before I cuddled them all:lol2:Maybe later or tomorrow:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> :gasp: Wow! That's a late litter that one! No chance of getting through the winter!
> 
> Cilla no wonder your teeth are hurting! :gasp:


I know. Going to the dentist school asap. : victory:



Shell195 said:


> I wish I had seen this before I cuddled them all:lol2:Maybe later or tomorrow:flrt:


Martin said awwh no. Haha. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I know. Going to the dentist school asap. : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin said awwh no. Haha. :lol2:


 

Tell him Im handrearing a litter of hoglets so he will have to wait:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Wow! That's a late litter that one! No chance of getting through the winter!
> 
> Cilla no wonder your teeth are hurting! :gasp:


 
Arent they just:bash: These will definately be staying until the spring. They all weigh around 63 grams and are about 10 days old


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Tell him Im handrearing a litter of hoglets so he will have to wait:lol2:


He says he'll give you a hand. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Arent they just:bash: These will definately be staying until the spring. They all weigh around 63 grams and are about 10 days old


Aw bless the little critters, so is that you up through the night again?? :gasp:

I'm off to bed now - helping Kim run the wildlife club tomorrow so out all day!


----------



## Amalthea

Wow... It was quiet last night! Am up, ready for work, and about to take the mutt to the doctor.


----------



## feorag

Quiet this morning too! :gasp: Where is everyone?

I'm off to work soon to do this wildlife club.


----------



## Cillah

I just woke up! But it is quiet!


----------



## Amalthea

Bloody hell!!! What's happened today?!?

Diesel was a good boy at the vets, although very goofy. You shoulda seen the looks we got off this chav couple with their rottie!! Diesel was all excited with all the smells and dogs and was making excited noises. Wanted to play with the rottie. *lol* I coulda understood if he was growling and snapping, but no... Just play bowing and yipping.


----------



## feorag

See what you mean Jen :gasp: where's everyone been today???

Well I thoroughly enjoyed my day - we split the kids into 2 groups of 10 and Kim did foxes and I did snakes. Then after lunch they had a charcoal drawing lesson on how to draw a snake from Tim (who works in our tearoom and who is an artist) then I took all 20 to talk about rabbits. Finally we did a speed quiz and they all went home happy with their sketch and fact sheets on the 3 animals we did today.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, not long back from the sanctuary. Ive had a busy day, first went to catch and collect 10 canaries then back to feed the hoglets and sort the birds then off to catch 7 huge Koi carp that have gone in the lake(a huge pond really with a couple of small ornamental ducks on it).
The hoglets are doing well at the minute and I think they are 7 days not 10 as their ears are still closed. Im now waiting for the people to arrive to collect one of the baby duprasi whos off to her lovely new home tonight.


----------



## Cillah

The screen on our laptop broke. Run of bad luck at the moment. At least I have my mobile though. 

I need to know what is happening tomorrow. What time will you be here Jen? And are you picking up Duprasi tomorrow Ditta? It's fine if not. Just heard you were .


----------



## ami_j

chinese is so yum :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

What time do you wanna get to Donny by? I really don't wnt to leave too early, but I think it starts at about 11..... How about around 10ish?


----------



## Cillah

Ten sounds good. Not too early


----------



## Amalthea

Although, as you know, we are nearly always late *lol* Will aim for 10ish, though  I checked the aa route planner and it says 1 hour and 18 mins to Donny from here (Gary said 2-3 hours).... Are ya gonna pack a lunch? 

ETA: Do you have a carrier? Or want me to bring one?


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Although, as you know, we are nearly always late *lol* Will aim for 10ish, though  I checked the aa route planner and it says 1 hour and 18 mins to Donny from here (Gary said 2-3 hours).... Are ya gonna pack a lunch?
> 
> ETA: Do you have a carrier? Or want me to bring one?


I am just going to pack my own lunch. How long do you think we will be there for ?

I am bringing a carrier for the rats and just a small ice cream container for the mouse .


----------



## Amalthea

I think we'll be there before noon.... We shall see *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I think we'll be there before noon.... We shall see *lol*


Hopefully there's a nice looking Abby girl left .


----------



## Amalthea

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Cillah

Yes 

Are you getting anything other than the rats ?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Although, as you know, we are nearly always late *lol* Will aim for 10ish, though  I checked the aa route planner and it says 1 hour and 18 mins to Donny from here (Gary said 2-3 hours).... Are ya gonna pack a lunch?
> 
> ETA: Do you have a carrier? Or want me to bring one?


yeah wont take 2-3 hours  its less than that from sheff to manc on a slow ass coach XD donny is about 40 mins from here by car i believe


----------



## ditta

we will be going to shells tomoz cilla but not sure on time so it could be monday before we drop with you have we got your mobile number cilla so we can let you know:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> we will be going to shells tomoz cilla but not sure on time so it could be monday before we drop with you have we got your mobile number cilla so we can let you know:2thumb:


Oh that's fine. If you were going earlier Martin doesn't mind if you drop her off while I'm out. He made me look up Duprasi photos 

But if not Monday is ohkay!

My number is 07889294847 .


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Oh that's fine. If you were going earlier Martin doesn't mind if you drop her off while I'm out. He made me look up Duprasi photos
> 
> But if not Monday is ohkay!
> 
> My number is 07889294847 .


 will ley you know as soon as i do:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Thanks Ditta .

It's cage cleaning day tomorrow but as I'm out I started to get them ready. Just put my hand in the cage with my older girls and Lottie the agouti rat lunged and bit me. She's horrible in cage and ohkay out of it but I don't know what else I can do. Feel like I'm back to square one .


----------



## Shell195

Cilla i text you 2 photos of baby dups, did you get them?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Cilla i text you 2 photos of baby dups, did you get them?


Yess! Sorry I just forgot as Lottie distracted me. The photos were so cute. Especially the last one  thank you!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Yess! Sorry I just forgot as Lottie distracted me. The photos were so cute. Especially the last one  thank you!


 
Bob my male dup is very cage aggressive and lunges at you if you put your hand in his cage but once hes out hes lovely. The babies have NEVER tried to nip and when I out my hand in the cage they all run and climb on:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... Just getting the ratlets  And Gary doesn't know *lol* Not like he knows what rats I have, anyways, since he can't tell all of my "white" rats apart!! *LMAO* Bless him.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Nah... Just getting the ratlets  And Gary doesn't know *lol* Not like he knows what rats I have, anyways, since he can't tell all of my "white" rats apart!! *LMAO* Bless him.


you are naughty :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup *grins* Sometimes I feel sorry for that poor boy!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup *grins* Sometimes I feel sorry for that poor boy!


:lol2:
what does he think your going for just to look around?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello ladies! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello ladies! : victory:


hey col

jen do u reckon rats could have cottage cheese? its the virtually fat free one
cant see a problem but never fed em it before lol


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it's quite good for 'em, too 

Gonna head off to bed. Knackered... I can see me falling asleep on the way to Donny tomorrow (sorry, Cilla).

Hiya, Col!!! Nighty night, Col! *lol* xx


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, it's quite good for 'em, too
> 
> Gonna head off to bed. Knackered... I can see me falling asleep on the way to Donny tomorrow (sorry, Cilla).
> 
> Hiya, Col!!! Nighty night, Col! *lol* xx


ooo they can have a spoonful then 
have a nice time jen wanna see tonnes of pics


----------



## Zoo-Man

I wasnt online last night as I was over at our friends across the road getting drunk & kicking everyones arse on SingStar! haha :no1:


----------



## ami_j

i bet you belted your little lungs out huh ^^ 
sounds like a good night col :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i bet you belted your little lungs out huh ^^
> sounds like a good night col :2thumb:


It was! Plus, I waxed Johnny's (Who's house we were at) chest! Very funny! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> It was! Plus, I waxed Johnny's (Who's house we were at) chest! Very funny! :lol2:


:lol2:

alot of drink was drunk then


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> alot of drink was drunk then


Well me & Julie demolished a big bottle of Smirnoff Vodka between us! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well me & Julie demolished a big bottle of Smirnoff Vodka between us! :whistling2:


haha smirnoff is nice , cant really taste it with a mixer , not like cheap voddy lol 
well my new duvet is calling me so night col


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Well me & Julie demolished a big bottle of Smirnoff Vodka between us! :whistling2:


 i was also drinking last night, but was not a night of merryment, was out for my mate who's mum passed away a few days ago


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> haha smirnoff is nice , cant really taste it with a mixer , not like cheap voddy lol
> well my new duvet is calling me so night col


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i was also drinking last night, but was not a night of merryment, was out for my mate who's mum passed away a few days ago


Shame it wasn't in lighter circumstances mate


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Shame it wasn't in lighter circumstances mate


indeed i was drinking aussie whites all evening and was very, very drunk. the funeral is on thursday and will be attending with him.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> indeed i was drinking aussie whites all evening and was very, very drunk. the funeral is on thursday and will be attending with him.


I hope it goes ok mate (if a funeral can go ok!)


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I hope it goes ok mate (if a funeral can go ok!)


 i supose its hard for them to go wrong, so far i'm the only one out side the family he has spoken to but, he doesn't open up to me because he knows i lost my dad but tbh it helps me as much as it helps him to talk about this. he wasn't close to his mum and it's been about 5 years since he last spoke to her, but it's still not easy


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i supose its hard for them to go wrong, so far i'm the only one out side the family he has spoken to but, he doesn't open up to me because he knows i lost my dad but tbh it helps me as much as it helps him to talk about this. he wasn't close to his mum and it's been about 5 years since he last spoke to her, but it's still not easy


Its good that you can get some sort of positive therapy from it Tom. And if you ever need an ear, feel free to drop me a PM bud


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Its good that you can get some sort of positive therapy from it Tom. And if you ever need an ear, feel free to drop me a PM bud


 will do bud, tbh i don't think about my dad as much anymore but there are reminders and regrets almost every day, but it gets easier to deal with as time goes by


----------



## Cillah

Guys I am so tired. I want to have a quick nap but I'd probably sleep for hours!


----------



## Amalthea

Feel free to sleep in the car. I have a feeling I'll be falling asleep. I am terrible at staying awake on longer car rides at the best of times.....


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Feel free to sleep in the car. I have a feeling I'll be falling asleep. I am terrible at staying awake on longer car rides at the best of times.....


Hopefully after a shower I'll feel fine but if not I probably will .


----------



## Amalthea

Have just got out of the shower and I'm still knackered *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Me too.. Hopefully a hot drink will help


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... Gonna be late. I'm all showered, dressed, made lunch, ready to go.... Gary is cleaning the car. He said that he was just gonna do a quick clean, so I figured it'd be a hoover the back seat for ya... But noooooooo... He's washed, waxed, polished, and now he's hoovering.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yup... Gonna be late. I'm all showered, dressed, made lunch, ready to go.... Gary is cleaning the car.  He said that he was just gonna do a quick clean, so I figured it'd be a hoover the back seat for ya... But noooooooo... He's washed, waxed, polished, and now he's hoovering.


Thats an extreme clean. It gives me time to finish getting ready. The house is a mess but I can't be arsed. Martin can fix that when he wakes up


----------



## Amalthea

Men........ *rolls eyes* He is very proud of his car.


----------



## Cillah

I will never understand


----------



## Cillah

It's Dippys birthday today. He's two .


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I have a sleepy raccoon on my knee:flrt:


----------



## feorag

morningb everyone! Shell I'm so jealous! :bash: but you know that! :lol2:

Jen and Cilla I hope you have a good day at Doncaster, I thought about coming down too, but after being out all day yesterday I'm just too knackered and actually I'm not long us. Barry got up at 6:00 as usual to walk the dog and then he came back to bed and when he's in bed it encourages me to sleep longer - at least that's my excuse :lol:

Colin, wondered where you were on Friday night - thought you were MIA! :lol2:

Tom - do you still want that bracelet for Diane that you said you wanted? Not hassling you to buy it, you understand, just need to know whether to try and sell it elsewhere.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin, wondered where you were on Friday night - thought you were MIA! :lol2:


When me & Julie (from across the road) get together with a bottle of vodka, you can be assured of a good night! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I used to be like that with my friend Cathy when we lived opposite each other. In those days though we were very hard up, so it was a bottle of barrelled sherry from the off-licence (take your own bottle) and a large bottle of coke and we'd sit in her front room, listen to music and drink the lot, then I'd stagger home to bed with Iain in his carry cot! :gasp: To be honest that's how I coped with his death - my mother thought I was turning into an alcoholic! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: I used to be like that with my friend Cathy when we lived opposite each other. In those days though we were very hard up, so it was a bottle of barrelled sherry from the off-licence (take your own bottle) and a large bottle of coke and we'd sit in her front room, listen to music and drink the lot, then I'd stagger home to bed with Iain in his carry cot! :gasp: To be honest that's how I coped with his death - my mother thought I was turning into an alcoholic! :lol2:


Ooo, a woman after my own heart! :lol2: Are you any good at kareoke though? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Never tried it to be honest - too shy! :lol2:

But I sing all the time anyway!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Never tried it to be honest - too shy! :lol2:
> 
> But I sing all the time anyway!


Oh Eileen, get your bum over to Preston & I'll whack my Sing Star on! :lol2: Funnily enough, I win all the time on Sing Star, but I never sing in front of people any other time, not even Clark.


----------



## Cillah

Good day today! Going to need to nap when I get home.

Ended up getting a nice satin Abby mouse and a nice champagne.

I also got a blue vari rat and a black Rex.

As well as some crickets for Dippy .


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Eileen, get your bum over to Preston & I'll whack my Sing Star on! :lol2: Funnily enough, I win all the time on Sing Star, but I never sing in front of people any other time, not even Clark.


If you lived a bit nearer I bloody would! :lol2:



Cillah said:


> Good day today! Going to need to nap when I get home.
> 
> Ended up getting a nice satin Abby mouse and a nice champagne.
> 
> I also got a blue vari rat and a black Rex.
> 
> As well as some crickets for Dippy .


Glad you had a good day, Cilla. I read somewhere there was 200 stalls booked, so I bet there was loads to look at?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Good day today! Going to need to nap when I get home.
> 
> Ended up getting a nice satin Abby mouse and a nice champagne.
> 
> I also got a blue vari rat and a black Rex.
> 
> As well as some crickets for Dippy .


is that 8 now? :lol2: they got names yet?


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> is that 8 now? :lol2: they got names yet?


Yes eight 

Lell and liquorice


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Yes eight
> 
> Lell and liquorice


ahhhh a tonne of rats is the best way to have them , and when you open the cage they all run and clean your hands :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> ahhhh a tonne of rats is the best way to have them , and when you open the cage they all run and clean your hands :flrt:


Well I have six in one cage and two in the other .


----------



## ditta

we just home from shells, we got your dup cilla so will text you tomoz about time.........ive had my head inspected and my mouth cleaned by the baby raccoon:mf_dribble:, he is so sweet .................................for a minute then a little get the next:whistling2:and we seem to have come home with an extra dup so now we have 3 including coffy:whistling2::lol2:

thanks shell


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Well I have six in one cage and two in the other .


awww going to merge them so they can all live together?


----------



## Shell195

Atuki has now gone home, hes soooooo sweet but can be a very naughty boy:lol2: Ditta and him had coonie snogs:whistling2: (Im sure Cat has pics to prove it). My dogs are shattered and all asleep on the furniture as to let Atuki play we had to shut the dogs in the other room as he kept hunting them:lol2oor Dennis got ambushed by Atuki but he has recovered now.

Cat stole my last baby Dup, I said noooo but she took her anyway :gasp:

:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

just won this! very fitting i think for this thread!

eileen ill send your money in the morning!

shell, you liar! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Eileen, get your bum over to Preston & I'll whack my Sing Star on! :lol2: Funnily enough, I win all the time on Sing Star, but I never sing in front of people any other time, not even Clark.


Gary and I are Singstars, too *lol* We'll be having it on during his 30th burpday celebrations in a couple weeks' time 

Got home... Knackered! Ended up coming back with........ A tub of crickets for Mojo, a tub of waxworms for the gliders, 2 ratlets, a fruitfly culture, and.... Four ghost mantid nymphs :whistling2: Whoops. :lol2: I've set up the mantids in a big jar that I saved for just such an occassion and have cleaned out the rats to put the babies in. Gave them loadsa kale, so they're all busy and not really noticing the newcomers :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> just won this! very fitting i think for this thread!
> 
> eileen ill send your money in the morning!
> 
> shell, you liar! :gasp:


 


Haha, how are the bonking trio:lol2:


----------



## ditta

think we will be keeping the lesbians shell, the other one just keeps hurring to the nest to sleep and latte and cappychino are bonking each other:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> think we will be keeping the lesbians shell, the other one just keeps hurring to the nest to sleep and latte and cappychino are bonking each other:lol2:


 
They should fit in really well then:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Will try to get better pictures later, but here ya go 





































And then ones from the show:










Loved this guy!! He was so snuggly!!










And this guy was so cute and smiley!



















And..........

........

.......
....
..
..
.

PENIS GECKO!!!! (aka helmet gecko) I've dubbed him Scrotum!


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> They should fit in really well then:whistling2::lol2:


 :gasp:how dare you know us so well:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Very cute rats Jen:flrt:
How tiny are your mantids:flrt:

Did they have many mammals at the show?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :gasp:how dare you know us so well:whistling2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... There were mice, rats, gerbils, a couple dwarf hamsters, some lemmings, a couple hedgiepigs, and a chinchilla. I would have thought there would have been more exotics, but nope.


----------



## ditta

ooooo glad we diddnt make the trek then had much more fun at shells:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

It was still a good day out  And hopefully, I'll have a breeding colony of ghostie mantids when they grow up


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> and we seem to have come home with an extra dup so now we have 3 including coffy:whistling2::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> just won this! very fitting i think for this thread!
> 
> eileen ill send your money in the morning!
> 
> shell, you liar! :gasp:


I love it Cat! :2thumb: Can just see you wearing that! :lol2: I was wondering about the pink hoody she's got for sale for Mollie, my granddaughter.



ditta said:


> think we will be keeping the lesbians shell, the other one just keeps hurring to the nest to sleep and latte and cappychino are bonking each other:lol2:


Must be what they see in the house! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

i took some pics today and uploaded some from other days 

the cake i made for my mums bday 









snuggling in a small tub lol









taz









harley or quinn (sooooo similar pretty sure its quinn though)









felix and zero

















few group shots 

















and just for the dylan fans...got some pics of him showing off his lovely shading


----------



## Shell195

Im watching x factor and love the young black girl, shes got such a passionate, soulful voice


Im glad I never went to donny then, not that I could have anyway.

Cat fell in love with the 4 hoglets and ditta with Atuki who we shall call Bob :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i took some pics today and uploaded some from other days
> 
> the cake i made for my mums bday
> image
> 
> snuggling in a small tub lol
> image
> 
> taz
> image
> 
> harley or quinn (sooooo similar pretty sure its quinn though)
> image
> 
> felix and zero
> image
> image
> 
> few group shots
> image
> image
> 
> and just for the dylan fans...got some pics of him showing off his lovely shading
> image
> image
> image
> image


 

Your rats are gorgeous Jaime:flrt:One of mine freaked out today when I tried to pick him up, which he has never done before but now I know why, I smelt of raccoon:lol2: Poor Shy

I need some cake


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Your rats are gorgeous Jaime:flrt:One of mine freaked out today when I tried to pick him up, which he has never *done before but now I know why, I smelt of raccoon:lol2: Poor Shy*
> 
> I need some cake


 
never thought of that shell.........poor shy he must have wondered why his mummy had turned into a predetor




and jamie im loving taz the best:no1:


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell 2 pages happened while I was typing my last post! :gasp:

I've just come back on and there were loads of posts! :lol2:

Jen - lovely rats! :2thumb:

You too Jaime and well done on the cake! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Your rats are gorgeous Jaime:flrt:One of mine freaked out today when I tried to pick him up, which he has never done before but now I know why, I smelt of raccoon:lol2: Poor Shy
> 
> I need some cake


ty  *proud*
oh bless him , my rave had a little freak out at me when i caught her silly thing escaping 
the cakes all gone lol i will need to make about five more cos ppl keep saying "yum" or "send it me" hehe


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> never thought of that shell.........poor shy he must have wondered why his mummy had turned into a predetor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and jamie im loving taz the best:no1:


hes great isnt he
they have stayed SOO dark , normally black rats go brownish


feorag said:


> Bloody hell 2 pages happened while I was typing my last post! :gasp:
> 
> I've just come back on and there were loads of posts! :lol2:
> 
> Jen - lovely rats! :2thumb:
> 
> You too Jaime and well done on the cake! :2thumb:


lol ty , first time ive made buttercream i wasnt confident at all lol and it didnt look like it should, it tasted nice though


----------



## Alex

Just popped in again, situations not much easier. Sorry Jai I couldn't say I wasn't going to Donny sooner.

To make it worse, head gaskets gone on the car. Went out to the garage to see if it started, before I went to get it put back on the road, and it wouldnt run properly. Had a closer look, and found the problem, so thats basically wrecked now.

We will have to organise a meet up, I'l be back around for a few mins on Monday night. I can talk then.


----------



## ditta

eileen you will have to wait til tomoz cos cats out on the razz, but she got some brilliant photos of bob....(atuki raccoon) kissing me full on mouth to mouth, well his hands and mouth to my mouth, why do ***** kiss with their hands:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Just popped in again, situations not much easier. Sorry Jai I couldn't say I wasn't going to Donny sooner.
> 
> To make it worse, head gaskets gone on the car. Went out to the garage to see if it started, before I went to get it put back on the road, and it wouldnt run properly. Had a closer look, and found the problem, so thats basically wrecked now.
> 
> We will have to organise a meet up, I'l be back around for a few mins on Monday night. I can talk then.


ok mate , be nice to have a catch up , sounds like youve had a time of it


----------



## Amalthea

Great pics, Jai!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Great pics, Jai!!


thanks 
just put them on facebook , mostly felix , zero and dylan in them hehe


----------



## Amalthea

I saw


----------



## ditta

does anyone know the ryhme jack spratt???
wen i couldnt sleep last night night i was trying to recite it, i think i got some of it wrong......
jack spratt could eat no fat, his mum could eat no lean, his aunty mary whose quite contrary also couldnt eat dairy!!!!!!

is that anywhere near right


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> does anyone know the ryhme jack spratt???
> wen i couldnt sleep last night night i was trying to recite it, i think i got some of it wrong......
> jack spratt could eat no fat, his mum could eat no lean, his aunty mary whose quite contrary also couldnt eat dairy!!!!!!
> 
> is that anywhere near right


*Jack Sprat rhyme aka Jack Spratt* 
*Jack Sprat could eat no fat
His wife could eat no lean
And so betwixt the two of them
They licked the platter clean*
*Jack ate all the lean,
Joan ate all the fat.
The bone they picked it clean,
Then gave it to the cat*​*Jack Sprat was wheeling,
His wife by the ditch.
The barrow turned over,
And in she did pitch.

Says Jack, "She'll be drowned!"
But Joan did reply,
"I don't think I shall,
For the ditch is quite dry.".*


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> *Jack Sprat rhyme aka Jack Spratt*
> 
> *Jack Sprat could eat no fat*
> *His wife could eat no lean*
> *And so betwixt the two of them*
> *They licked the platter clean*
> *Jack ate all the lean,*
> *Joan ate all the fat.*
> *The bone they picked it clean,*
> *Then gave it to the cat*​*Jack Sprat was wheeling,*
> *His wife by the ditch.*
> *The barrow turned over,*
> *And in she did pitch.*
> 
> *Says Jack, "She'll be drowned!"*
> *But Joan did reply,*
> *"I don't think I shall,*
> *For the ditch is quite dry.".*


 

so thats a no then:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> so thats a no then:lol2:


lol yes , where the hell did the bit about auntie mary come from :lol2:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> lol yes , where the hell did the bit about auntie mary come from :lol2:


 i dont know, i must have heard it somewhere:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Will try to get better pictures later, but here ya go
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And then ones from the show:
> 
> image
> 
> Loved this guy!! He was so snuggly!!
> 
> image
> 
> And this guy was so cute and smiley!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And..........
> 
> ........
> 
> .......
> ....
> ..
> ..
> .
> 
> *PENIS GECKO!!!! (aka helmet gecko) I've dubbed him Scrotum!*
> 
> image


That tells me something about the appearance of Gary's tinkle!!!! :gasp:
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I was looking for different versions of Jack sprat and found the meaning behind the rhyme, so now you know *whistles

Nowadays Jack would be called nutritionally challenged and Mrs. Sprat would be posing for Overeaters Anonymous. Long ago this rhyme poked fun at Charles I of England and his greedy wife, Henrietta Maria. When Parliament refused to finance Charles’ war with Spain and left him “lean,” he turned the tables and dissolved Parliament. He and his wife imposed an illegal war tax and forced the common people to house their troops. This original odd couple licked England clean to feed their own bloodthirsty appetites.


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i dont know, i must have heard it somewhere:lol2:


your very imaginative


----------



## ditta

but no mention of aunty mary?????


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> That tells me something about the appearance of Gary's tinkle!!!! :gasp:
> :lol2:


*giggles*


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> but no mention of aunty mary?????


 
Noooo coz Auntie Mary had a canary up the leg of her drawers, she pulled them down for half a crown and gave them to santa claus


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Noooo coz Auntie Mary had a canary up the leg of her drawers, she pulled them down for half a crown and gave them to santa claus


 well she sounds a bit contrary if you ask me!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

shell do you remember.......when father painted the parlour you couldnt see him for paste, dabbing it here dabbing it there, paste and paper everywhere, the wife was stuck to the ceiling the kids were stuck to the floor, ??????


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i took some pics today and uploaded some from other days
> 
> the cake i made for my mums bday
> image
> 
> snuggling in a small tub lol
> image
> 
> taz
> image
> 
> harley or quinn (sooooo similar pretty sure its quinn though)
> image
> 
> felix and zero
> image
> image
> 
> few group shots
> image
> image
> 
> and just for the dylan fans...got some pics of him showing off his lovely shading
> image
> image
> image
> image


That cake looks bloody gorgeous Jaime! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> That cake looks bloody gorgeous Jaime! :mf_dribble:


i loved its homemadeness ^^ tasted pretty good , first cake like that ive made
i must make another


----------



## ditta

right me going to lie down for a bit before i have to collect cat from gay villiage, have my specialist app first thing so need some rest.......wont say sleep cos that never happens


night chatters:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> right me going to lie down for a bit before i have to collect cat from gay villiage, have my specialist app first thing so need some rest.......wont say sleep cos that never happens
> 
> 
> night chatters:flrt:


 

Night ditta, I hope they can sort your finger soon x


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> right me going to lie down for a bit before i have to collect cat from gay villiage, have my specialist app first thing so need some rest.......wont say sleep cos that never happens
> 
> 
> night chatters:flrt:


night ditta


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Ditsy! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cillah

No Jaime. The Agouti is just too aggressive. She huffs at me!

I've introduced mice and rats so lots of squeaking. The mice will be fine but the rats.. One of the babies keeps starting fights and trying to be dominant. The big girls are being lenient for now but what should I do? Just wait it out?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> No Jaime. The Agouti is just too aggressive. She huffs at me!
> 
> I've introduced mice and rats so lots of squeaking. The mice will be fine but the rats.. One of the babies keeps starting fights and trying to be dominant. The big girls are being lenient for now but what should I do? Just wait it out?


aww thats a shame still they have each other 
lol they will sort her out, prob be a fair bit of squeaking as she wont like it :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> aww thats a shame still they have each other
> lol they will sort her out, prob be a fair bit of squeaking as she wont like it :lol2:


I just don't want them to hurt her. :0


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I just don't want them to hurt her. :0


they wont hun , will just put her in her place
might hurt her ego a bit thats about it though, not if they arent going for her


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> they wont hun , will just put her in her place
> might hurt her ego a bit thats about it though, not if they arent going for her


Sometimes one of them jump her but she has been humping them :0


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Sometimes one of them jump her but she has been humping them :0


lol wow shes really quite dominant, which one is it


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> lol wow shes really quite dominant, which one is it


Blue variegated. I will post photos tomorrow. They are all still fine and no one is hurt and it's been a few hours so I'm hoping it is all smooth sailing from here :0

She's dead pretty though


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Blue variegated. I will post photos tomorrow. They are all still fine and no one is hurt and it's been a few hours so I'm hoping it is all smooth sailing from here :0
> 
> She's dead pretty though


aye i reckon it will be 
i bet  i do like varigateds


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> eileen you will have to wait til tomoz cos cats out on the razz, but she got some brilliant photos of bob....(atuki raccoon) kissing me full on mouth to mouth, well his hands and mouth to my mouth, why do ***** kiss with their hands:lol2:


Shall look forward to that! Maybe hands on faces while kissing is what he sees at home? :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Noooo coz Auntie Mary had a canary up the leg of her drawers, she pulled them down for half a crown and gave them to santa claus


No! 

Me Auntie Mary had a canary up the leg of her drawers and when she farted down it darted and made a dash for the doors!



ditta said:


> right me going to lie down for a bit before i have to collect cat from gay villiage, have my specialist app first thing so need some rest.......wont say sleep cos that never happens.
> night chatters:flrt:


Good luck for tomorrow Ditta! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shall look forward to that! Maybe hands on faces while kissing is what he sees at home? :lol2:
> No! Me Auntie Mary had a canary up the leg of her drawers and when she farted down it darted and made a dash for the doors!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Ditta! :2thumb:


 
Pmsl :roll2:Trust you to lower the tone:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

The dirty old Irishman who ran the riding school when I was a young teenager was always singing that! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, are those face-paints you use non-toxic fume-wise? It seems you have inhaled a few too many fumes recently & are losing your marbles! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Tom - do you still want that bracelet for Diane that you said you wanted? Not hassling you to buy it, you understand, just need to know whether to try and sell it elsewhere.


 eileen i still have not found my cheque book would it be ok if you held it another week and if i don't find it, you can sell it on sorry to have put you out on this one hun


evening guys i woke up and just could not be RS'd going to donny on the train so i didn't go always next year i guess


----------



## Amalthea

I just fell asleep on the couch, so am off to bed. *lol* Nighty night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Toms just reminded me of something I wanted to ask Eileen. 

How do you want paying for the Chihuahua thong Eileen?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I just fell asleep on the couch, so am off to bed. *lol* Nighty night xx


Goodnight sleep-head! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I just fell asleep on the couch, so am off to bed. *lol* Nighty night xx


night jen


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Toms just reminded me of something I wanted to ask Eileen.
> 
> How do you want paying for the *Chihuahua thong* Eileen?


hmmmmm:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hmmmmm:lol2:


 taking dressing your dogs up to a whole new level


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> taking dressing your dogs up to a whole new level


Who's to say it isnt a thong for me to wear, with a Chihuahua picture on the crotch??? :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Who's to say it isnt a thong for me to wear, with a Chihuahua picture on the crotch??? :whistling2:


thats the (disturbing) visual i was getting


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Who's to say it isnt a thong for me to wear, with a Chihuahua picture on the crotch??? :whistling2:


 or a posing pouch but chi's are so small there probably wouldn't be much point in posing anything that fit inside


i know its a necklace btw


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thats the (disturbing) visual i was getting


You love it really! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> or a posing pouch but chi's are so small there probably wouldn't be much point in posing anything that fit inside
> 
> 
> i know its a necklace btw


I know you know, but Jaime is enjoying the thoughts..... :mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know you know, but Jaime is enjoying the thoughts..... :mf_dribble: :lol2:


more of a rotty girl myself :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> more of a rotty girl myself :whistling2:


Theres no accounting for taste! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, are those face-paints you use non-toxic fume-wise? It seems you have inhaled a few too many fumes recently & are losing your marbles! :lol2:


Moi??? :whistling2:



tomwilson said:


> eileen i still have not found my cheque book would it be ok if you held it another week and if i don't find it, you can sell it on sorry to have put you out on this one hun
> 
> 
> evening guys i woke up and just could not be RS'd going to donny on the train so i didn't go always next year i guess


No problem, it's not going anywhere at the minute, so there's no rush, just checking you still wanted it.

I was going to go to Donny too, but having been out all day I couldn't be RS'd either. 



Zoo-Man said:


> Toms just reminded me of something I wanted to ask Eileen.
> 
> How do you want paying for the Chihuahua thong Eileen?


You can pay me by cheque, PayPal or direct bank transfer, don't mind whichever way you want.

By the way was it this one you wanted?










Or this one - I can't remember! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Moi??? :whistling2:
> 
> No problem, it's not going anywhere at the minute, so there's no rush, just checking you still wanted it.
> 
> I was going to go to Donny too, but having been out all day I couldn't be RS'd either.
> 
> You can pay me by cheque, PayPal or direct bank transfer, don't mind whichever way you want.
> 
> By the way was it this one you wanted?
> 
> image
> 
> Or this one - I can't remember! :whistling2:
> 
> image


 
Definately the second one, that slogan is great! :lol2:

I think Paypal will probably be best for me, so just let me know when you want paying hun.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Theres no accounting for taste! :whistling2:


oi:whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oi:whip:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Definately the second one, that slogan is great! :lol2:
> 
> I think Paypal will probably be best for me, so just let me know when you want paying hun.


:lol2: Pretty good isn't it?

I'll get the keyring ordered as soon as I've checked who, if any, wants one on here and once I've got it I'll let you know.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: Pretty good isn't it?
> 
> I'll get the keyring ordered as soon as I've checked who, if any, wants one on here and once I've got it I'll let you know.


Okey-dokey, theres no rush so dont worry if there isnt many other people wanting anything making this time.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


meanie


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> meanie


Nah, Im a big softie really! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, Im a big softie really! :flrt:


i know lol:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i know lol:flrt:


Hehe :blush:


----------



## ianwww

colin your everywhere on here  just found the cat chat thread just loading a video to photobucket as we have a cat that chases the mini vac as you will no doubt see 

Ian


----------



## Zoo-Man

ianwww said:


> colin your everywhere on here  just found the cat chat thread just loading a video to photobucket as we have a cat that chases the mini vac as you will no doubt see
> 
> Ian


I get about a bit me Ian! :lol2:

Show us your pussy! :whistling2:


----------



## ianwww

Zoo-Man said:


> I get about a bit me Ian! :lol2:
> 
> Show us your pussy! :whistling2:


:lol2: i was so waiting for that one taken a while to upload but as usual click on the photo to get the video


----------



## Zoo-Man

ianwww said:


> :lol2: i was so waiting for that one taken a while to upload but as usual click on the photo to get the video
> 
> [URL="http://i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq115/iww311263/andrea/th_036.jpg"]image[/URL]


Is it an Exotic Short-Hair? It looks like one, with the flat face & eye positioning.

ETA yes it is, just seen your sig


----------



## ianwww

Zoo-Man said:


> Is it an Exotic Short-Hair? It looks like one, with the flat face & eye positioning.
> 
> ETA yes it is, just seen your sig



sure is came from somewhere in shropshire Andrea bought him for around £350 full pedigree (spelling is getting worse im sure )

Ian


----------



## Zoo-Man

ianwww said:


> sure is came from somewhere in shropshire Andrea bought him for around £350 full pedigree (spelling is getting worse im sure )
> 
> Ian


Well I think your the first Exotic Short-Hair owner on this thread! 

I have Siamese cats 
Shell195 (Shell) has Sphynx, Oriental & moggies
Feorag (Eileen) has Somalis
There are lots of moggy owners


----------



## ditta

Oi what about us we have a Ginger ninja amongst others:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> Oi what about us we have a Ginger ninja amongst others:lol2:


Oh yes, Cat & Ditta have a ginger Ninja - a very rare breed found only in Manchester! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well I think your the first Exotic Short-Hair owner on this thread!
> 
> I have Siamese cats
> Shell195 (Shell) has Sphynx, Oriental & moggies,*mainecoon ,persian,bengal and devon rex*
> Feorag (Eileen) has Somalis
> There are lots of moggy owners


 
Ive edited to make it correct:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning people


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, Shell  Whatcha got planned today?

Am getting ready for work.... 

Rattie intros seem to have gone well. All's quiet and the babies are snuggled in the house with one of the big girls.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Morning, Shell  Whatcha got planned today?
> 
> Am getting ready for work....
> 
> Rattie intros seem to have gone well. All's quiet and the babies are snuggled in the house with one of the big girls.


 
Great news about the rats:flrt: Im going to see if I can have my hair done, in between hoglet feeds of course:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

You say that like it's a chore *lol*


----------



## ditta

im just home from hospital:whip::whip::whip:


----------



## Amalthea

How'd it go??


----------



## Shell195

I will get some baby pics today, they are soooooo sweet:flrt:

Ditta we need more info:bash:


----------



## ditta

had another xray and bones look normal, but he can see its swollen and lacks movement so is referring me for ultra sound to check on whats going on:bash:, if they would have done this first off it may have been solved by now, im so upset by all this, cat is feeling it too, she spent the morning crying, i feel like shit cos i treat her badly, ive had 2 hours sleep and im so down and exhausted and frustrated.
im back at the gp's at 4 and cat said shes planning a sit in til they refer me to someone about my sleep or give me enuff pills to make a difference:bash::whip:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> had another xray and bones look normal, but he can see its swollen and lacks movement so is referring me for ultra sound to check on whats going on:bash:, if they would have done this first off it may have been solved by now, im so upset by all this, cat is feeling it too, she spent the morning crying, i feel like shit cos i treat her badly, ive had 2 hours sleep and im so down and exhausted and frustrated.
> im back at the gp's at 4 and cat said shes planning a sit in til they refer me to someone about my sleep or give me enuff pills to make a difference:bash::whip:


 

*Hugs to you both


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> *Hugs to you both


 thanks shell:flrt:


the little lesbeans are cheering me up....they still at it:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> thanks shell:flrt:
> 
> 
> the little lesbeans are cheering me up....they still at it:blush:


 
How bizarre, just watch it doesnt turn nasty but then you know that already


----------



## Cillah

Morning 

I had a harder time with my rat intros! Some of my big girls are on heat and insane.

Who's a lesbian? :O


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I love it when girlie rats go into season. They are so funny. My Gracie goes loopy (literally)!

ETA: Cat and Ditta's new girlie dups are lesliebeans


----------



## Cillah

I do too but one minute they are grooming the babies and next attacking them. It confuses the poor little ones.

Ohh, dups are so naughty!


----------



## Amalthea

They'll calm down  Try giving them something extra tasty in a big shallow dish/plate so they can all get in


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I do too but one minute they are grooming the babies and next attacking them. It confuses the poor little ones.
> 
> Ohh, dups are so naughty!


 
Your dup is the nice quiet one Cilla:flrt:


----------



## ditta

well shell, the lesbeans have moved into a very large zoozone, so ive put all fresh stuff for them so i decided to try my baby coffybean in there too, and.............................she loves them, she is showing the 3 of them around, showing them how to sandbathe, how to use the wheel, im sat right on top of them to check for any signs of aggression, but they seem very happy together, obviously i will be keeping extra close eye on them, but for now all is fabulous......so cillah i will be over to you when cat gets home from shopping, so she can take over the dup watch while i deliver your very cute very sweet very gorgeous baby that i really want to keep but know i cant:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> well shell, the lesbeans have moved into a very large zoozone, so ive put all fresh stuff for them so i decided to try my baby coffybean in there too, and.............................she loves them, she is showing the 3 of them around, showing them how to sandbathe, how to use the wheel, im sat right on top of them to check for any signs of aggression, but they seem very happy together, obviously i will be keeping extra close eye on them, but for now all is fabulous......so cillah i will be over to you when cat gets home from shopping, so she can take over the dup watch while i deliver your very cute very sweet very gorgeous baby that i really want to keep but know i cant:flrt:


 

Thats great news ditta, not all dups are evil:lol2:
If it all works out you can then sell me a large perfecto:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

but but but i love my perfectos.......ive sold 2 once and bought them back.......i missed them:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> They'll calm down  Try giving them something extra tasty in a big shallow dish/plate so they can all get in


Hmm.. Tuna it is . Hopefully they are better today. Everything would have gone smoothly if blue vari wouldn't try to fight with the others!

Thanks Shell! I can't wait 

Thank you Ditta! Means I should get out of bed. Martin is sick. I hope you don't mind. I think he just doesn't want to seem rude by being sick and not cheery, haha. . What time will you be around ?


----------



## ditta

:gasp::gasp:they bonking my coffy:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> but but but i love my perfectos.......ive sold 2 once and bought them back.......i missed them:flrt::flrt:


 
Spoilsport:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor, poor, Coffeebean.


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


ianwww said:


> :lol2: i was so waiting for that one taken a while to upload but as usual click on the photo to get the video
> 
> [URL="http://i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq115/iww311263/andrea/th_036.jpg"]image[/URL]


Welcome Ian! Great video! It reminded me of how much my first breeding queen used to love being hoovered, even with the Dyson :gasp: Sometimes the suck was so strong it just about pulled her over, but she loved it! Nice exotic too! :2thumb:



ditta said:


> Oi what about us we have a Ginger ninja amongst others:lol2:


Colin!! :gasp: how could you forget the ninja cat! :gasp:



ditta said:


> had another xray and bones look normal, but he can see its swollen and lacks movement so is referring me for ultra sound to check on whats going on:bash:, if they would have done this first off it may have been solved by now, im so upset by all this, cat is feeling it too, she spent the morning crying, i feel like shit cos i treat her badly, ive had 2 hours sleep and im so down and exhausted and frustrated.
> im back at the gp's at 4 and cat said shes planning a sit in til they refer me to someone about my sleep or give me enuff pills to make a difference:bash::whip:


So sorry to read this, but I know exactly how you feel Ditta. There's nothing like constant pain nagging at you to bring you down and then when it affects your sleep it's like you get no 'peace' and it does make you irritable and of course when anyone feels irritable it's always the person closest to them that get the fallout!

So like Shell, hugs to you both - I'm sure you'll finally get it sorted.



ditta said:


> the little lesbeans are cheering me up....they still at it:blush:


I told you - it's what they see at home! :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Morning all!Welcome Ian! Great video! It reminded me of how much my first breeding queen used to love being hoovered, even with the Dyson :gasp: Sometimes the suck was so strong it just about pulled her over, but she loved it! Nice exotic too! :2thumb:
> 
> Colin!! :gasp: how could you forget the ninja cat! :gasp:
> 
> So sorry to read this, but I know exactly how you feel Ditta. There's nothing like constant pain nagging at you to bring you down and then when it affects your sleep it's like you get no 'peace' and it does make you irritable and of course when anyone feels irritable it's always the person closest to them that get the fallout!
> 
> So like Shell, hugs to you both - I'm sure you'll finally get it sorted.
> 
> *I told you - it's what they see at home!* :whistling2:


it must be what theyve seen at shells cos we dont do partner swaps or 3 in a bed:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Ditta you do agree with me that they are both female dont you?

Look on here The Fat-Tailed Gerbil Page (Pachyuromys duprasi)


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> it must be what theyve seen at shells cos we dont do partner swaps or 3 in a bed:gasp::gasp::gasp:


 
Me neither, cheeky cow:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ditta you do agree with me that they are both female dont you?
> 
> Look on here The Fat-Tailed Gerbil Page (Pachyuromys duprasi)


 they all look the same as coffybean shell, there is lots of squeaking so ive just checked in the nest and its cillahs on its own making the chirping noises, coffy is no where near her nor are the lessers:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here doing nothing when I have so much to do:gasp:

I have booked an appointment at the hairdressers for tomorrow at 10.00 and she asked me to take the hoglets with me:lol2: To many nasty chemicals about so that wont be happening.
I really need to motivate myself but its very hard when I have 2 warm and sleepy nekkid men inside my dressing gown:flrt:
Nearly hog feeding time


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Im sat here doing nothing when I have so much to do:gasp:
> 
> I have booked an appointment at the hairdressers for tomorrow at 10.00 and she asked me to take the hoglets with me:lol2: To many nasty chemicals about so that wont be happening.
> I really need to motivate myself but its *very hard when I have 2 warm and sleepy nekkid men inside my dressing gown*:flrt:
> Nearly hog feeding time


see eileen this is the problem with the dups:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I'd struggle getting anything done with those nekkid men getting all cosy like, too 

Am dressed, just gotta put shoes on.


----------



## Shell195

I was trying to search the archives on here for Asbos story but this is the message I got when I clicked on Archive:gasp:

* PR Link & 2010 Root Exploit Satislari Devam Ediyor. 50TL )* *[email protected]*
*Our war will continue against the ones who are against the real religion islam*
*Real Terrorist Zionist israel - BOYCOTT ! Stop Supporting Baby Killers*
*# HACKED by HEXB00T3R*​</B>
*zone-h special toplist*​


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> it must be what theyve seen at shells cos we dont do partner swaps or 3 in a bed:gasp::gasp::gasp:





Shell195 said:


> Me neither, cheeky cow:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:roll2: PMSL!!!



Shell195 said:


> Im sat here doing nothing when I have so much to do:gasp:
> 
> I have booked an appointment at the hairdressers for tomorrow at 10.00 I really need to motivate myself but its very hard when I have 2 warm and sleepy nekkid men inside my dressing gown:flrt:


Me too! I'm up, I'm dressed and I'm sat on my butt on the laptop! :gasp: haven't had any breakfast, haven't fed my boys yet, haven't done a thing. I'm meeting a friend for coffee at 1:30 and then at the docs at 2:50, then the dog to walk, so a busy afternoon ahead.

:gasp: Shell :gasp: I'm at the hairdressers tomorrow too! :gasp:



ditta said:


> see eileen this is the problem with the dups:gasp:





ditta said:


> see eileen this is the problem with the dups:gasp:


:hmm: You could be right! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, that was going on a while back where the whole forum was hacked... I'd report it to t-bo.


----------



## Cillah

I just got up and need to spritz around before Ditta comes :0.

Haven't started. :0


----------



## feorag

That's weird Shell, cos I've just done a search to try and find it and, although I didn't get that message I couldn't find the thread either! I found your "meet Dennis" thread and that had to come before Asbo's??

Maybe you should go into all threads started by you, and go back to the time when you had Asbo and look like that?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Me too! I'm up, I'm dressed and I'm sat on my butt on the laptop! :gasp: haven't had any breakfast, haven't fed my boys yet, haven't done a thing. I'm meeting a friend for coffee at 1:30 and then at the docs at 2:50, then the dog to walk, so a busy afternoon ahead.
> 
> :gasp: Shell :gasp: I'm at the hairdressers tomorrow too! :gasp:
> 
> 
> :gasp: *we are at it again*:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm: You could be right! :lol2:


 
Nekkid men are such snuggle monsters:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's weird Shell, cos I've just done a search to try and find it and, although I didn't get that message I couldn't find the thread either! I found your "meet Dennis" thread and that had to come before Asbo's??
> 
> Maybe you should go into all threads started by you, and go back to the time when you had Asbo and look like that?


 
Did you go to the bottom of the page and click Archive ?


----------



## feorag

No, I didnt' do that - I just did a normal search.


----------



## ditta

dont worry cilla cat isnt home yet.......probably fell in love with shoes:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> dont worry cilla cat isnt home yet.......probably fell in love with shoes:whistling2::whistling2:


 
Has she gone to get a sleepsuit by any chance?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Has she gone to get a sleepsuit by any chance?


 yes....wonder where she got that idea from???:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Has she gone to get a sleepsuit by any chance?


Pink of course! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Pink of course! :lol2:


 of course:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> of course:whistling2:


 

If her shoes are anything to go by she will get one of each colour:lol2:


----------



## ditta

well she has been gone since 10ish so [email protected]@k knows what she will come home with.........i needd to go to cillahs, the dups are asleep should i leave them?????? cos cat still not home???


----------



## ditta

shell you couldnt text her could you, my phone is not working, just ask her wen she be home???? pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell you couldnt text her could you, my phone is not working, just ask her wen she be home???? pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Will do it now:lol2:


ETA Done


----------



## ditta

fank ooooo

she be home in 20 mins so cilla if you read this i be setting off approx 1.30 and if i can get my phone on i will text you


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> fank ooooo
> 
> she be home in 20 mins so cilla if you read this i be setting off approx 1.30 and if i can get my phone on i will text you


That's great . I just set up her temp tank.. Well it is her tank but I need to add a wheel and change it over to sand 

Btw, you get to see baby rats as I have them out. They're shy though


----------



## ditta

cool, be nice to see them........hope they wont try snog me like that gorgeous baby **** did:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> cool, be nice to see them........hope they wont try snog me like that gorgeous baby **** did:lol2:


They're really shy so they'll probably hide


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive edited to make it correct:whistling2:


Come on Shell, Im good, but Im not THAT good!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Come on Shell, Im good, but Im not THAT good!


 
Then you need to do your homework:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Then you need to do your homework:whistling2::lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: to you!


----------



## ditta

im back from gp armed with pain meds and my sleepers..........oooooooo sleep tonight, i cant wait......also upped my depressants to try bring my mood up a little before i become single:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> im back from gp armed with pain meds and my sleepers..........oooooooo sleep tonight, i cant wait......also upped my depressants to try bring my mood up a little before i become single:whistling2:


(((hugs)))


----------



## feorag

Me back from the coffee and docs - he still wants me to have counselling cos he thinks it'll do me more good this time while I'm already on anti-d's than the last time when I wasn't and ended up on them for months after the counselling ended!

Anyway, when I got home there was a message on the answer machine to phone the TV producer about the programme to find out what dates I could do and to talk more about snakes? :gasp:

So, they've made the decision and at the minute it's going to be filmed on Friday the 8th October :gasp: and they've got down to about 8 children to make their final choice from - need 2 boys and 2 girls. They are 'townies' and don't like animals, so it's gonna be fun. One of the boys has told them he is terrified of snakes and won't go near one, so they want me to try to encourage him that there's nothing to be frightened of and see if I can persuade him to maybe even touch one. :roll:

Eeeeeeeekkkkk :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Me back from the coffee and docs - he still wants me to have counselling cos he thinks it'll do me more good this time while I'm already on anti-d's than the last time when I wasn't and ended up on them for months after the counselling ended!
> 
> Anyway, when I got home there was a message on the answer machine to phone the TV producer about the programme to find out what dates I could do and to talk more about snakes? :gasp:
> 
> So, they've made the decision and at the minute it's going to be filmed on Friday the 8th October :gasp: and they've got down to about 8 children to make their final choice from - need 2 boys and 2 girls. They are 'townies' and don't like animals, so it's gonna be fun. One of the boys has told them he is terrified of snakes and won't go near one, so they want me to try to encourage him that there's nothing to be frightened of and see if I can persuade him to maybe even touch one. :roll:
> 
> Eeeeeeeekkkkk :gasp:


Sounds like fun Eileen :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Me back from the coffee and docs - he still wants me to have counselling cos he thinks it'll do me more good this time while I'm already on anti-d's than the last time when I wasn't and ended up on them for months after the counselling ended!
> 
> Anyway, when I got home there was a message on the answer machine to phone the TV producer about the programme to find out what dates I could do and to talk more about snakes? :gasp:
> 
> So, they've made the decision and at the minute it's going to be filmed on Friday the 8th October :gasp: and they've got down to about 8 children to make their final choice from - need 2 boys and 2 girls. They are 'townies' and don't like animals, so it's gonna be fun. One of the boys has told them he is terrified of snakes and won't go near one, so they want me to try to encourage him that there's nothing to be frightened of and see if I can persuade him to maybe even touch one. :roll:
> 
> Eeeeeeeekkkkk :gasp:


 



Sophie has had a few counsellors and not all of them have been good so if you go down this route I hope it helps this time round.

I certainly dont envy you your TV challenge:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

I have my lovely Dup and my rats are all snuggled together. I hope it lasts .

Thanks Shell and Ditta too .

Her name is Rosetta or Rose. I will probably call her Rosie


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> im back from gp armed with pain meds and my sleepers..........oooooooo sleep tonight, i cant wait......also upped my depressants to try bring my mood up a little before i become single:whistling2:





Cillah said:


> I have my lovely Dup and my rats are all snuggled together. I hope it lasts .
> 
> Thanks Shell and Ditta too .
> 
> Her name is Rosetta or Rose. I will probably call her Rosie


 
Ditta, I hope the meds help this time round without turning you into a zombie

Cilla, Im glad you like your little Dup:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats on the new arrival, Cilla!!


----------



## Cillah

Thanks guys 

I'll take pictures of her and the new mice and rats tomorrow. You will fall in love with Lell my blue vari rat. I think Ditta did


----------



## Amalthea

I know I did, too! *lol* I love varis!


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Amalthea

D'aawwwwwwww!!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aww, Shell - what lovely little critters! :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

How cute


----------



## Zoo-Man

Gosh, it was busy this morning on this thread, now it has quietened down again. Im all runny-nosed & yakky today


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Gosh, it was busy this morning on this thread, now it has quietened down again. Im all runny-nosed & yakky today


awwww


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awwww


I just sneezed mega-loud & made poor Clio jump! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I just sneezed mega-loud & made poor Clio jump! :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Gosh, it was busy this morning on this thread, now it has quietened down again. Im all runny-nosed & yakky today


Oh that's a shame Colin! You need some night nurse - that isn't *a* night nurse, but *some* night nurse! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just watched a new Animal Cops Houston.... Gonna be going to bed in a min...


----------



## feorag

I was just about to go to bed when Barry asked me if I wanted some ice cream, so now I can't go to bed until I eat my Almond Magnum!! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh that's a shame Colin! You need some night nurse - that isn't *a* night nurse, but *some* night nurse*s*! :lol2:


 Ive edited that for you:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, you have a payment


----------



## feorag

Oh, thank you!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Naughty Eileen.............

even naughtier Shell! 

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lolly was entered into the Lancashire Evening Post's Pet posers competition, & the pictures are in todays paper. Please could you guys vote for her to win by texting (PETSLEP 130) to 63333? Texts cost 50p, plus your standard text xharge. Many thanks xx


----------



## feorag

Can you only vote by text Colin? I'll do it in the morning, cos I've finished my Magnum and I'm off to bed.

Shell I've had a confirmation text from PayPal to say your money's been received - thanks very much and once again for "rounding up" the payment - it is appreciated! :2thumb:

ETA: Oops!! :lol: forgot to say goodnight! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Can you only vote by text Colin? I'll do it in the morning, cos I've finished my Magnum and I'm off to bed.
> 
> Shell I've had a confirmation text from PayPal to say your money's been received - thanks very much and once again for "rounding up" the payment - it is appreciated! :2thumb:
> 
> ETA: Oops!! :lol: forgot to say goodnight! :lol2:


 
:lol2: Night Eileen
Colin Ive voted for Lolly and just had a confirmation text:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, you can post a voting form off if you buy the Lancashire Evening Post, but obviously you can't if you aren't in Lancashire :lol2: Goodnight hun x

Thanks a lot Shell! There are lots of lovely dogs entered this year, as well as some cute cats, rabbits, ferrets & even a couple of chickens! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, you can post a voting form off if you buy the Lancashire Evening Post, but obviously you can't if you aren't in Lancashire :lol2: Goodnight hun x
> 
> Thanks a lot Shell! There are lots of lovely dogs entered this year, as well as some cute cats, rabbits, ferrets & even a couple of chickens! :lol2:


i only have like 10p credit


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i only have like 10p credit


Voting closes on Friday at noon! :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Voting closes on Friday at noon! :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


lol i dont see me getting credit for a while after what ive spent this week :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol i dont see me getting credit for a while after what ive spent this week :lol2:


D'oh! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I'm off to the hairdressers in 5 minutes - my clone will already be there! :roll2: PMSL!!

Be back later! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! I'm off to the hairdressers in 5 minutes - my clone will already be there! :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> Be back later! :2thumb:


 

I wish I was at the hairdressers but instead I had to rush Josh(yorkie cross aged nearly 16) to the vets as he had me up from 5.45 wanting out then spent ages outside. I put him back to bed and fed the hoglets then went back to bed myself but poor Josh was shaking and then was sick, he looked very sorry for himself. He got no better, his back legs appeared very weak and all he wanted to do was sleep. The vets have kept him in for treatment and fluids as hes running a temperature. I have to ring this afternoon 
I hope hes going to be ok as hes my little black terrorist

Can you now all see why I have no money, it all goes on vets bills:bash:


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone. I'm so sleepy as I was up half the night listening to my rats to make sure everything was fine. Which it is. A little bit of fighting over hammocks and stuff but Fuzzbutts is open so going to buy them a big open cube thing.. Well it's like two connected together.

Everytine I went in there last night. Rosie the Dup was always doing something insane. Just running around everywhere. Insane. 

Shell I hope Josh is ohkay x


----------



## temerist

morning my slutty wenches :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta

morning chatters.......i took my magic pill at 6pm last night........sleep by 7pm and ive just got up.................oooooo i love my pills,,,,,,,my pain meds are my usual ones so are not rally helping the pain but dont knock me into a zombie either:2thumb:.......im still a little fuzzy from m sleep marathon but rather this than no sleep again:2thumb:,, whooppeee im a sleep monster:lol2:

sorry about josh shell, he definatley is a black terrorist, when we were there every sound of trouble he was in the thick of it and he is the tinyest thing:lol2:

rosie is a lovely name cilla, ours seem to have survived the night all together , then again i did leave cat on dup duty all night so she could make sure:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just got back from having my hair done at another hairdressers as my usual one couldnt fit me in but I had no option but to cancel as Josh needed the vet.
Ditta Im glad your sleepy tablets work for you, just your finger to sort now.
Have the dups stopped humping yet?

Cilla, Im glad little Rosie is settling in, shes probably checking that the 2 lesleybeans really have been sent away:lol2:
Afternoon Ian, where have you been?


----------



## ditta

i didnt see them too much last night but today they sound asleep so i guess they have been up all night:whistling2::whistling2:


im away to farm and wholesalers soon, just finishing my 4th coffee, trying to come round:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Josh, so sorry to hear about :gasp:!!! :roll: I really must stop watching telly when I'm posting! :lol2: Let's start again!

Shell, so sorry to hear about Josh, I hope he's OK - have you heard anything from the vet yet? Don't suppose you saw the vet who asked you to book Purdy in?? 

Glad you had a marathon sleep Ditta - what's gonna happen tonight. I think if I slept for that length of time I wouldn't be able to get up in the morning, because I'd be so stiff I would be able to move! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Josh, so sorry to hear about :gasp:!!! :roll: I really must stop watching telly when I'm posting! :lol2: Let's start again!
> 
> Shell, so sorry to hear about Josh, I hope he's OK - have you heard anything from the vet yet? Don't suppose you saw the vet who asked you to book Purdy in??
> 
> Glad you had a marathon sleep Ditta - what's gonna happen tonight. I think if I slept for that length of time I wouldn't be able to get up in the morning, because I'd be so stiff I would be able to move! :lol2:


 
tonight eileen, i take another magic pill, but at a more respectable time say 10pm then try to get up earlyish in the morning.......the only reason i slept so long is that ive had hardly any sleep for 3 weeks so the first night back on the meds i tend to go overboard:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Just about to ring the vets again, when I rang earlier they said he had eaten and looked bright and if he kept the food down he could come home. Im presuming its a mild pancreatitis type thing


Yay, the little black terrorist lives to fight another day:no1: I am off to collect him now.

Eileen its a different vet as hes off today, I have an appointment with him in the morning with Purdy who may I add is neary 100% again, so he can stick his rhinoscopy where the sun dont shine:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> tonight eileen, i take another magic pill, but at a more respectable time say 10pm then try to get up earlyish in the morning.......the only reason i slept so long is that ive had hardly any sleep for 3 weeks so the first night back on the meds i tend to go overboard:lol2:


Yeh, that's what I figured that you were catching up on all the sleep you'd lost! Let's see what happens tonight then!



Shell195 said:


> Eileen its a different vet as hes off today, I have an appointment with him in the morning with Purdy who may I add is neary 100% again, so he can stick his rhinoscopy where the sun dont shine:whistling2:


Can I watch? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody!!  

Glad to hear Josh is feeling better, Shell! And Purdy, too! 

AND I'm pleased to hear you've gotten some sleep, Ditta! 

It's been a good day today! I had an appointment with the bank to talk about my account and see if I could get an overdraft now (they tried about a month and a half ago and nope). And they've given me a £500 overdraft and a much better credit card than the one I just got, so I'll be cancelling that. So I feel so much better about my visa now! I'll be calling the test place tomorrow to book my test, as well  AND... I found £5 on the ground and got a new recruit for Party Plan  Been a good day


----------



## ditta

does that mean we stuck with you jen:lol2::lol2:

on a serious note, congratulations:no1:





oh and that fiver is mine i dropped it last night lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly was entered into the Lancashire Evening Post's Pet posers competition, & the pictures are in todays paper. Please could you guys vote for her to win by texting (PETSLEP 130) to 63333? Texts cost 50p, plus your standard text xharge. Many thanks xx


Just incase anyone missed it from last night :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup!!! *grins* Thanx a bunch! 

Tough! Finders keepers! 

ETA: That was to Ditta  I texted, Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Yup!!! *grins* Thanx a bunch!
> 
> Tough! Finders keepers!
> 
> ETA: That was to Ditta  I texted, Col


Thats great, thanks hun :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Josh is back home with Synulox, antacids and recovery diet. They arent really sure what it was but he is sooooo much better. The nurses said they couldnt believe what a well behaved, cuddly little dog he is:flrtThey havent seen him at home :whistling2
If hes still not 100% by tomorrow I have to take him with me when I take Purdy.
Other people have nights out and holidays, we have vet visits :roll:


----------



## Cillah

Yay! Glad you are getting things sorted Jen! Oh and here are some photos of Boots so you can see how big she is now!

The photos are bad quality as I just took them in bad lighting with my phone.. But still.. I'm making a thread with other photos now


----------



## ashley

Hi guys, thought I'd pop in quickly :2thumb:

Cillah, when did you get a dup?!?!

Hope Josh is ok Shell, I love his name! You know when you hear a name and get a mental image, I see him as being like a black yorkie with a floppy fringe bit :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ashley said:


> Cillah, when did you get a dup?!?!


Just yesterday. :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell, so glad Josh is home. Wonder what it was though? I worry when the vet can't tell me what was wrong.

Sounds like you had a really good day jen! :2thumb:

Boots is lovely Cilla!


----------



## ditta

ive made myself some tea...................heinz veg soup with bread:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ashley said:


> Hi guys, thought I'd pop in quickly :2thumb:
> 
> Cillah, when did you get a dup?!?!
> 
> Hope Josh is ok Shell, I love his name! You know when you hear a name and get a mental image, I see him as being like a black yorkie with a floppy fringe bit :lol2:


 
Exactly right

Not long after a trim, unclipped he looks very similar to Gnasher who belonged to Dennis the Menace


----------



## Shell195

Jen sounds like you were on winning streak today:2thumb:

Cilla very cute photos:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, so glad Josh is home. Wonder what it was though? I worry when the vet can't tell me what was wrong.
> 
> Sounds like you had a really good day jen! :2thumb:
> 
> Boots is lovely Cilla!


 
Me too Eileen but due to his age I will let it rest. I wouldnt want him put through lots of tests being such an old man.


----------



## Amalthea

Boots is looking lovely, Cilla! 

And thanx guys!  The only thing that woulda made the day even better is if the package from Eileen showed up this morning *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Boots is looking lovely, Cilla!
> 
> And thanx guys!  The only thing that woulda made the day even better is if the package from Eileen showed up this morning *lol*


She still looks just as cute as when she was a midget. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* She definitely is!!


----------



## ashley

Cillah said:


> Just yesterday. :flrt:


Aww, wow! I remember when Shell got hers and you were praying for it to rain dups so you could have one too :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Exactly right
> 
> Not long after a trim, unclipped he looks very similar to Gnasher who belonged to Dennis the Menace
> 
> image


I'm never usually right with the images I get, was so shocked when I first seen a pic of Colin! He's a cutie (Josh I mean) looks like he has so much character and really mischievous :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Boots is looking lovely, Cilla!
> 
> And thanx guys!  The only thing that woulda made the day even better is if the package from Eileen showed up this morning *lol*


Aw!!! sorry it didn't arrive - you've obviously got the same postie as Cat, who's not as efficient as Shell's! :lol2:

Still, if it comes tomorrow then you might have a good day tomorrow too! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I've got good vibes for the rest of the week *lol* And our postie is crap!!! :lol2: Prolly the same guy as Cat and Ditta *nods*


----------



## Shell195

My postie isnt usually as efficient I was gobsmacked when it arrived so early:gasp:

Ive just seen to the small furries after feeding the hoglets. The Jirds are so amusing I cant help but sit and watch them, very entertaining


----------



## Zoo-Man

ashley said:


> Aww, wow! I remember when Shell got hers and you were praying for it to rain dups so you could have one too :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never usually right with the images I get, *was so shocked when I first seen a pic of Colin!* He's a cutie (Josh I mean) looks like he has so much character and really mischievous :flrt:


Moi? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad to hear that Josh is back home & well again Shell. Who on earth said that pets were good for lowering stress levels??? They were talking crap! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Glad to hear that Josh is back home & well again Shell. Who on earth said that pets were good for lowering stress levels??? They were talking crap! :lol2:


 
Totally agree Colin, I seem to spend my life at the vets lately
:whip:


----------



## tomwilson

evening everyone

i had a staff meeting and then had a long hot bath when i got back, loeved all 1 and a haf hours of it:blush:


----------



## Cillah

How can you just sit there for so long? :0


I've just put the rats back and fed everyone. There's a few fights between the rats still but nothing major.


----------



## Amalthea

I can't sit in the bath that long, either! *lol*

Glad rattie intros are going well


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> How can you just sit there for so long? :0
> 
> 
> I've just put the rats back and fed everyone. There's a few fights between the rats still but nothing major.


 i love water, i should have been a whale

glad the rats are doing ok, how far are you behind ami-j now:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cillah

Maybe it's just an English thing ;o.

They are.. Sometimes Lolly randomly bites one of the babies.. But same baby she's snuggled up with in the cube. So I figure it's all fine. .


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I can't sit in the bath that long, either! *lol*
> 
> Glad rattie intros are going well


 i even drained it in the middle and filled it up again to get rid of some of the soap


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i love water, i should have been a whale
> 
> glad the rats are doing ok, how far are you behind ami-j now:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh shush. I have seven rats and a devilrat. . No more as I don't have the space and just don't want more ;o


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i love water, i should have been a whale


Some people believe humans evolved from dolphins! One part of the argument was to do with out noses. Our nostrils point downwards, whereas other primates nostrils point upwards. Im not buying it though :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Some people believe humans evolved from dolphins! One part of the argument was to do with out noses. Our nostrils point downwards, whereas other primates nostrils point upwards. Im not buying it though :lol2:


 i remember one of my dad less PC friends wa adamant that white people evolved from whales and dolphins (because we love sailing and swiming etc) and that black people evolved from apes (and thats why they are scared of water) 

i don't buy it either :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* And on that note, I'm heading off to bed  Nighty night, guys!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i remember one of my dad less PC friends wa adamant that white people evolved from whales and dolphins (because we love sailing and swiming etc) and that black people evolved from apes (and thats why they are scared of water)
> 
> i don't buy it either :lol2:


Thats just daft! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *lol* And on that note, I'm heading off to bed  Nighty night, guys!!


Goodnight Jen x


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Oh shush. I have seven rats and a devilrat. . No more as I don't have the space and just don't want more ;o


you said that last time :whistling2:

oh and 14:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *lol* And on that note, I'm heading off to bed  Nighty night, guys!!


 night jen


Zoo-Man said:


> Thats just daft! :lol2:


 try holding a striaght face when this discusion is happening after many pints and he wasn't even being racist just a bit mad and uneducated


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> you said that last time :whistling2:
> 
> oh and 14:lol2:


 still got a head start then eh hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night jen
> 
> try holding a striaght face when this discusion is happening after many pints and he wasn't even being racist just a bit mad and uneducated


You should just tell him that white people evolved from rare leucistic apes! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> still got a head start then eh hun


There's no competition


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> You should just tell him that white people evolved from rare leucistic apes! :lol2:


 i was far to drunk to pronounce that :lol2: i did inform him that it was evolved due to less light in europe than africa though


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> There's no competition


 i know just like to wind you up a bit becaus i can't have any :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> still got a head start then eh hun


didnt know it was a race lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> didnt know it was a race lol


 hmmm we sall call it the rat race:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i know just like to wind you up a bit becaus i can't have any :lol2:


I'll set Charlie on you. :lol2:

He loves his mummy. Goes mad when he hears me in the room. He shows off so I get him out. He couldn't care less if Martin is in the room though .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I'll set Charlie on you. :lol2:
> 
> He loves his mummy. Goes mad when he hears me in the room. He shows off so I get him out. He couldn't care less if Martin is in the room though .


 he wouldn't bite moi


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hmmm we sall call it the rat race:lol2:


*sails past the finish line*


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> *sails past the finish line*
> image
> image
> image
> image


 oh he is deffinatly a winner :flrt: althoug i hear cilla has one who is a competitor


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> he wouldn't bite moi


He wouldn't bite anyone .


Jaime I think my blue vari is a match for Dylan . Did you see my pics of her on my thread?


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> He wouldn't bite anyone .
> 
> 
> Jaime I think my blue vari is a match for Dylan . Did you see my pics of her on my thread?


she is very pretty :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> she is very pretty :flrt:


I know huh ?

Ladyboid was actually going to keep her. She was never advertised :0


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I know huh ?
> 
> Ladyboid was actually going to keep her. She was never advertised :0


i like varigateds , i have two , a buff and a black rex, i think ive got most of the markings with black :lol2: got self, berkshire, hooded, varigated and capped


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> i like varigateds , i have two , a buff and a black rex, i think ive got most of the markings with black :lol2: got self, berkshire, hooded, varigated and capped


I have double Rex, albino double Rex, hairless, Siamese, blue vari and black self Rex. Oh and agouti hooded and black hooded. My little group.


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have double Rex, albino double Rex, hairless, Siamese, blue vari and black self Rex. Oh and agouti hooded and black hooded. My little group.


awww nice bunch of colours  i have himi, siamese, hairless in diff colours, black in different markings , buff vari, mink capped..cba to type every one of the 22 lol 
dylan was going to be kept too but he was male so was sold..win for me haha 
i bet he would love Lell :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> awww nice bunch of colours  i have himi, siamese, hairless in diff colours, black in different markings , buff vari, mink capped..cba to type every one of the 22 lol
> dylan was going to be kept too but he was male so was sold..win for me haha
> i bet he would love Lell :flrt:


They'd make some lovely babies. :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> They'd make some lovely babies. :flrt:


they would......what type of blue is Lell british or russian?


----------



## Cillah

I'm not sure. It's really light like powder blue


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I'm not sure. It's really light like powder blue


will be british blue aww hes russian blue lol 
she can still be his net gf though XD


----------



## Shell195

This is for Jen:whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/586954-rehome-8-month-old-blue.html


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> will be british blue aww hes russian blue lol
> she can still be his net gf though XD


She's underaged :whistling2:

We just won't tell anyone. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> She's underaged :whistling2:
> 
> We just won't tell anyone. :lol2:


lol if she was a cat they are legal at four weeks *joke off a tv show i watch*


----------



## Zoo-Man

tut tut Shell, trying to tempt Jen like that! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im ill again! this time D and V


----------



## Amalthea

Just got this off Mom



> Gammy's test results came out surprising and not great. Her heart is okay. The bad news is that 1 kidney is completely occluded. Its gone. The other kidney is getting tired from working double time under high pressure (blood pressure). The doc feels confident he can get her blood pressure under control with strong meds. More to follow. Love you.


I really want that puppy!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## ditta

omg i want that puppy too:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

This is gonna sounds stupid, but I have always wanted to give a deaf dog a home.....


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> This is gonna sounds stupid, but I have always wanted to give a deaf dog a home.....


 pardon:lol2:


oh jen you really need him, hes perfect for you, hes like the cat you want, hes like deisel and hes deaf, oh jen you really must:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

He's already gone *sobs*


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> He's already gone *sobs*


 i cant believe it, he wanted to live with deisel.....sobs even more than jen


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

yeah yeah, poor the deaf dog, no sympathy for me with GUT WRENCHING D N V EH?!?!?!?

you're all a bunch of swines, to think i call you lot friends!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

*pats Cat*

Diesel woulda been a good big brother... Woulda taught him how to be a shit just like him *lol*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> *pats Cat*
> 
> Diesel woulda been a good big brother... Woulda taught him how to be a shit just like him *lol*


 
wouldnt pat too hard, i might be sick!


----------



## Amalthea

*pats gently*


----------



## ditta

babe i know you is sick and im tryna look after you but im no good as a nurse, i am trying, and i hope you feel better very soon cos i need milk from the shop:lol2:














love you darling


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you can 
F
*
C
K 
right off if you think i even makin it offf this sofa!! you should be fannin me and wipin my feverish brow with a cold cloth, not makin me go shop n make you coffee


----------



## Amalthea

Really need to get up and have a shower and get ready for work. Might spend MY fiver I found yesterday on Subway *grins*


----------



## ditta

can u get me some milk jen please:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

We've got some here, if you want *lol*

I just booked my visa test..... Shit. Scared.


----------



## Shell195

Morning everyone including the germ:whistling2:

Im just back from the vets, told him off over Purdy:bash: He was highly embarassed and so he should be:bash:

One of my hoglets is poorly  I took them to the vets with me and he gave the poorly boy an injection of dexadreson,synulox and vitbee so hopefully he will mend.


Jen I only saw the advert last night and thought he would be ideal for you, I hope he went to a good home


Get well soon Cat


----------



## Amalthea

That pup sure wasn't advertised for long... The ad was from yesterday, as well.  Oh well... It wasn't meant to be, I guess.


----------



## ditta

morning shell

jen whens your test, ive been shop for milk so now got my coffee:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

October 14th at 9:30am.... *scared*


----------



## ditta

is there any copies of test we can all read and test you on?


----------



## Amalthea

Just the practice tests here:

Life in the UK Test » Free Online Practice Questions » Test 1 - www.hiren.info

I will be reading through the first 6 chapters of the study book again, as well.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. I couldn't get out of bed this morning, I set the alarm at 9:00 just to stop me sleeping on and I still didn't manage to get out my bed until 10:30! :gasp: I'm wondering if it's the anti-d's calming me down??

An interesting 3 pages to read through this morning!

Cat, so sorry you're not well and I think it's dreadful that no-one sympathised with you until you complained. I'd have sympathised straight away if I'd been on earlier! *smug face* :lol2:

Got your PayPal money and you paid me more than you should have - if it was deliberate thank you very much indeed. If it was accidental cos you forgot how much you owed do you want me to send back the overpayment?

Ditta - glad you've finally got your milk and a cup of coffee - I haven't even had my first one yet! How did last night's sleep go?

Jen, Oooooh!!! :gasp: When will you find out when you have to actually take the terst??

Good news, bad news about your grandmother wasn't it? But at least the doctor thinks he can work with the blood pressure and it avoids an operation, which was really good news.

I think that puppy went bloody quick - one day! :gasp: I hope it's gone to a good home and wasn't an impulse kinda thing, because deaf dogs need a helluva lot more patience than ones who can hear.

Shell - so glad you got your piece said to the vet and glad he appeared suitably chastened! What was his final word about Purdy - she's better so they won't do anything???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. I couldn't get out of bed this morning, I set the alarm at 9:00 just to stop me sleeping on and I still didn't manage to get out my bed until 10:30! :gasp: I'm wondering if it's the anti-d's calming me down??
> 
> An interesting 3 pages to read through this morning!
> 
> Cat, so sorry you're not well and I think it's dreadful that no-one sympathised with you until you complained. I'd have sympathised straight away if I'd been on earlier! *smug face* :lol2:
> 
> Got your PayPal money and you paid me more than you should have - if it was deliberate thank you very much indeed. If it was accidental cos you forgot how much you owed do you want me to send back the overpayment?
> 
> Ditta - glad you've finally got your milk and a cup of coffee - I haven't even had my first one yet! How did last night's sleep go?
> 
> Jen, Oooooh!!! :gasp: When will you find out when you have to actually take the terst??
> 
> Good news, bad news about your grandmother wasn't it? But at least the doctor thinks he can work with the blood pressure and it avoids an operation, which was really good news.
> 
> I think that puppy went bloody quick - one day! :gasp: I hope it's gone to a good home and wasn't an impulse kinda thing, because deaf dogs need a helluva lot more patience than ones who can hear.
> 
> Shell - so glad you got your piece said to the vet and glad he appeared suitably chastened! What was his final word about Purdy - she's better so they won't do anything???


 


Purdy doesnt need any treatment at the minute but if she starts to get ill again he will do a rhinoscopy (I did mention that if it came to this he WOULD do it when booked or I would kill him with my bare hands:whistling2
While we were at the vets all the nurses came out to see Purdy as they said even when she was ill and snotty she still always wanted a fuss and was always very flirty with them


----------



## feorag

That's what I thought would have happened - right down to you telling him how it would be if she had to go back in! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. I couldn't get out of bed this morning, I set the alarm at 9:00 just to stop me sleeping on and I still didn't manage to get out my bed until 10:30! :gasp: I'm wondering if it's the anti-d's calming me down??
> 
> An interesting 3 pages to read through this morning!
> 
> Cat, so sorry you're not well and I think it's dreadful that no-one sympathised with you until you complained. I'd have sympathised straight away if I'd been on earlier! *smug face* :lol2:
> 
> *Got your PayPal money and you paid me more than you should have - if it was deliberate thank you very much indeed. If it was accidental cos you forgot how much you owed do you want me to send back the overpayment?*
> 
> *Ditta - glad you've finally got your milk and a cup of coffee - I haven't even had my first one yet! How did last night's sleep go?*
> 
> Jen, Oooooh!!! :gasp: When will you find out when you have to actually take the terst??
> 
> Good news, bad news about your grandmother wasn't it? But at least the doctor thinks he can work with the blood pressure and it avoids an operation, which was really good news.
> 
> I think that puppy went bloody quick - one day! :gasp: I hope it's gone to a good home and wasn't an impulse kinda thing, because deaf dogs need a helluva lot more patience than ones who can hear.
> 
> Shell - so glad you got your piece said to the vet and glad he appeared suitably chastened! What was his final word about Purdy - she's better so they won't do anything???


 
deliberate:Na_Na_Na_Na:



well i went to bed at 9pm and listened to cat writhing in agony till she threw up a few times, ide already fed her rabbits. rodents , skunks, cats and dogs, so i took my pill once she settled in bed..........one of the main things with these pills is they switch your brain off, i remeber baby dice getting out of bed for her supper, and she was back in bed this morn when i woke up but i dont remember lifting her up!!!! cat said shes been tossing and turning all night, but i dont remember....anyway cat got up at 7 so i asked her to make me coffee as i thought she was going to work, but she wasnt, so i got up too......im bloody knackered now tho but planning on staying up the whole day......phew that was tiring too:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well thank you once again for that! :2thumb:

These tablets certainly sound like they're doing the job, but do you think you'll be able to stay awake all day? :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone! I'm still in bed. So lazy today!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Well thank you once again for that! :2thumb:
> 
> These tablets certainly sound like they're doing the job, but do you think you'll be able to stay awake all day? :lol2:


 well ive got to take ninja to vets but must check time with cat when she wakes up for more than five mins, then football on later so hopefully that will keep my interest.......im only allowed 7 of these pills a month, because for the other 3 weeks i dont sleep i tend to take them for 7 nights wen i get them but this time im really gonna try and spread them out a bit:lol2:


----------



## ditta

morning cillah ive been up for freakin hours:gasp::gasp::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> morning cillah ive been up for freakin hours:gasp::gasp::lol2:


Morning .

I just can't be bothered to move and I have my own personal man heater beside me so I'm warm.. But I'm kind of hungry now.. :0


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm still in bed. So lazy today!


Phew Cilla! I felt guilty not getting up until 10:30! :gasp:



ditta said:


> well ive got to take ninja to vets but must check time with cat when she wakes up for more than five mins, then football on later so hopefully that will keep my interest.......im only allowed 7 of these pills a month, because for the other 3 weeks i dont sleep i tend to take them for 7 nights wen i get them but this time im really gonna try and spread them out a bit:lol2:


It makes sense to try and ration them out, because imao 7 nights of great sleep followed by 21 nights of crap sleep wouldn't do it for me, that's for sure.

Why's Ninja going to the vet?


----------



## Cillah

I was keeping Martin company and being lazy! I feel bad for still being in bed !


----------



## ditta

i noticed his neck looked thick.....on closer inspection he seems to have a lump on one side of his neck.......feels like a gland but with his past history we need to get it checked, even if it is a gland he needs it checking just to see if he has an infection, which deep down i hope it is,,,if you know what i mean


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, i know its not much extra, wanted to send £30 but i seem to have blitzed half my wage already and only got paid on monday :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I was keeping Martin company and being lazy! I feel bad for still being in bed !


I find it much easier to stay in bed if Barry is there too, which is why I'm often late getting up on a weekend, because he gets up at 6:00 to walk the dog and often comes back to bed again.



ditta said:


> i noticed his neck looked thick.....on closer inspection he seems to have a lump on one side of his neck.......feels like a gland but with his past history we need to get it checked, even if it is a gland he needs it checking just to see if he has an infection, which deep down i hope it is,,,if you know what i mean


Yes, I know exactly what you mean. fingers crossed he's OK!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol if she was a cat they are legal at four weeks *joke off a tv show i watch*


 mongrels :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Just got this off Mom
> 
> 
> 
> I really want that puppy!!!!!! :flrt:


 hope your gammy will be ok jen atleast they now know the cause though, so in theory they now know how to fight it


i thought i was bad getting up at 12.00, i woke up in a little nest of pillows and duvet :lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, i know its not much extra, wanted to send £30 but i seem to have blitzed half my wage already and only got paid on monday :whistling2:


Don't be daft girl - that was more than enough! I'm trying to keep the cost down to save you money! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Don't be daft girl - that was more than enough! I'm trying to keep the cost down to save you money! :lol2:


i know but the hwole point of being a best customer is cos we come to you regular and you make a little bit of money off us! thats how sellin stuff works ya know. i love you eileen but you'd make a pants business woman :lol2:


----------



## ditta

omlordylord

i bought myself a present yesterday and it is the cats meow...........any one else always losing their lighter?????/

i bought the biggest disposable lighter you have ever seen:lol2:


babe can u post piccies please


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> omlordylord
> 
> i bought myself a present yesterday and it is the cats meow...........any one else always losing their lighter?????/
> 
> i bought the biggest disposable lighter you have ever seen:lol2:
> 
> 
> babe can u post piccies please


 you're still gonna loose it aren't ya ditts


----------



## Shell195

Fingers crossed for Ninja


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> you're still gonna loose it aren't ya ditts


 even i couldnt lose this one tom:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> even i couldnt lose this one tom:lol2:


 sorry forgot to say fingers crossed for ninja cat aswell


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed for Ninja image


 thanks shell, we there at 3pm so will update after that..........i thought it had disappeared yesterday but nope its still there, he still actively eating and generally being very active if that makes sence, but a check will put our minds at rest


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> sorry forgot to say fingers crossed for ninja cat aswell


thanks tom


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

*there ya go babe*







and finally, i was out on sunday, wantd a full length pic of me taken, so stu my mate was tellin me how to pose, cos apparently it takes a good pic, it makes his body look smaller....so i id as he said and this is the result

i look like aa big headed dwarf!!


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs338.ash2/61880_10150269382535077_836100076_15020206_4109297_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs658.snc4/61880_10150269382530077_836100076_15020205_6705558_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs338.ash2/61880_10150269382540077_836100076_15020207_4337778_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs687.snc4/62696_10150269382580077_836100076_15020208_7179463_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> and finally, i was out on sunday, wantd a full length pic of me taken, so stu my mate was tellin me how to pose, cos apparently it takes a good pic, it makes his body look smaller....so i id as he said and this is the result
> 
> i look like aa big headed dwarf!!
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs702.snc4/62263_10150269382490077_836100076_15020204_568681_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 bloody hell you can't use that it'll burn you're face off


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: where did you get the lighter I want one for the kitchen


Not the best photo Ive seen of you Cat:lol2:

Awww Atuki trying to get in dittas mouth:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: where did you get the lighter I want one for the kitchen
> 
> 
> Not the best photo Ive seen of you Cat:lol2:
> 
> Awww Atuki trying to get in dittas mouth:flrt:


she got it from the petrol station, ill ask her if she can get you one x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> she got it from the petrol station, ill ask her if she can get you one x


 
Thankyou:2thumb:

Are you feeling any better?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Thankyou:2thumb:
> 
> Are you feeling any better?


 
seemed to have stopped throwin up but still shittin through the eye of a needle!  an feelin very VERY sick and sore all over. got a major head ache that wont clear even with tablets


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

knew that woul kil the thread :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> seemed to have stopped throwin up but still shittin through the eye of a needle!  an feelin very VERY sick and sore all over. got a major head ache that wont clear even with tablets


 

Could be dehydration

*Puts on a full barrier nursing kit (((HUGS)))


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> knew that woul kil the thread :lol2:


 lovely description cat :lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i love you eileen but you'd make a pants business woman :lol2:


:lol2: You're probably right! :lol2: Most people make stuff, price it and then double it, sometimes I'm adding 10th of the cost! :roll:



Feckin' Hell! That's some size lighter - If she goes back to the garage any chance she could get me one as well, cos I think my boss;s mother would love one of those! Good for a laugh anyway!

Love the photo of Ditta getting the big passionate kiss!

Cat, has the D&V stopped now - hope so! :2thumb:

Cilla, I've finished my first attempt at a cube and can I say it was a pain in the posterior to do! However if you want it, you can have it for £4 plus postage. It measures about 6½ square and this is Angus my biggest buck inside it. I reckon the way rats pile up on top of each other it could easily house 4 females.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> lovely description cat :lol2:


you shoulda seen me last night, on toilet head over sink comin outta both ends! didnt make me feel any better cleanin the sick out the sink:gasp:
full kidney beans and sweetcorn from lunch, not good !


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, ive text her see if she can get a couple on way home x


----------



## feorag

Cheers Cat - we cross posted so I've just read your description of your 'situation'.  Yuk!

Shell's right though you need to drink lots of warm boiled water to keep rehydrated cos that might be the cause of the headache.

Or, it's all being caused by a virus in which case nothing'll make much of a difference. :sad:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Cheers Cat - we cross posted so I've just read your description of your 'situation'.  Yuk!
> 
> Shell's right though you need to drink lots of warm boiled water to keep rehydrated cos that might be the cause of the headache.
> 
> Or, it's all being caused by a virus in which case nothing'll make much of a difference. :sad:


i hope ive picked it up at work, that way my sickness wont count, as im on my last life, could be sacked cos of this one 

findin it hard to drink anythin at the moent, warm water would make me spew even more


----------



## Cillah

It looks good Eileen . I will have to ask Martin. I know it's only £4 but we are skint. Landlords coming over tomorrow night to give us a solution as we haven't paid in ages. She's amazing and said there's no chance of eviction and she doesn't want to look around. I think she will either be the guarantor we need for the loan or offer Martin or both of us jobs. I'm nervous but she's lovely..


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

im wearin my all in one sleepsuit shell, not a good idea when you need to run to the loo all the time in a rush, it definately needs aother zip somewhere :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ninja back, the vet doesnt think its a gland. she doesnt know what it is. says its too big to do with his teeth. tried drawin fluid off it but all that came out was blood. she gave him jabs cos it could still be an infection somewhere. she said if its not gone in a week then take him back. his kiney is still a bit enlarged but that 8inch tumour he had a year ago is practically gone. fingers crossed if it is anythin sinister then its benign. was hopin it was a gland


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you shoulda seen me last night, on toilet head over sink comin outta both ends! didnt make me feel any better cleanin the sick out the sink:gasp:
> full kidney beans and sweetcorn from lunch, not good !


Mmm, nice! :mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

got your l;ighters eileen an shell : victory:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ninja back, the vet doesnt think its a gland. she doesnt know what it is. says its too big to do with his teeth. tried drawin fluid off it but all that came out was blood. she gave him jabs cos it could still be an infection somewhere. she said if its not gone in a week then take him back. his kiney is still a bit enlarged but that 8inch tumour he had a year ago is practically gone. fingers crossed if it is anythin sinister then its benign. was hopin it was a gland


Hmm.... full of blood - that's odd. Great news about the tumour though! 

Thank you for getting the lighter! :2thumb: Let me know what the postage will be and I'll paypal you the dosh!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Hmm.... full of blood - that's odd. Great news about the tumour though!
> 
> Thank you for getting the lighter! :2thumb: Let me know what the postage will be and I'll paypal you the dosh!


 
it could very well just be a fatty lump or benign tumour though right?

sen me your address in pm and ill post it tomorrow x


----------



## Shell195

Thanks Cat, let me know how much and I will pay you too, can you post mine ?? 


Eileen, if Cilla doesnt want the cube can I please buy it 


Cat, sort of good and not so good news about Ninja, hopefully its nothing sinister and it will shrink and vanish.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> It looks good Eileen . I will have to ask Martin. I know it's only £4 but we are skint. Landlords coming over tomorrow night to give us a solution as we haven't paid in ages. She's amazing and said there's no chance of eviction and she doesn't want to look around. I think she will either be the guarantor we need for the loan or offer Martin or both of us jobs. I'm nervous but she's lovely..


 

Dont you ever worry about vets bills Cilla, Im forever thinking about them but that could be that Im always there lately, Steve says I worry to much:lol2:

I hope you get everything sorted soon


----------



## Cillah

I do want it! Just give me today to ask .


----------



## ditta

she was hoping she could draw some pus off as then it would be a simple infection, but all that came was blood, she is not certain of anything, so hes had a 10 day biotic and anti imflams , just keep an eye on him, but hes not acting any differently, time will tell i guess...

right how cool is my lighter, ive bought green, red and orange, any preference ladies......and as these are very special they only for cat chatters:no1::2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Dont you ever worry about vets bills Cilla, Im forever thinking about them but that could be that Im always there lately, Steve says I worry to much:lol2:
> 
> I hope you get everything sorted soon


I have money that I won't touch that I can use for bills . It's in Aussie dollars so I dont get tempted .


----------



## Cillah

You can take it Shell as Fuzzbutts has reopened .


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> You can take it Shell as Fuzzbutts has reopened .


 :gasp::gasp:you saying fuzzbuts is better stuff than our eileen:gasp::gasp::whistling2:


----------



## ditta

:gasp::gasp::gasp:http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/587426-plea-all-exotic-rodent-keepers.html



shelllllll:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp:you saying fuzzbuts is better stuff than our eileen:gasp::gasp::whistling2:


No 

But I had planned to get a big double cube thing from them. :0


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> No
> 
> But I had planned to get a big double cube thing from them. :0


 cillah im only joking with yer:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

also cillah how have you managed to get near my post count ive been here since o6:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/587426-plea-all-exotic-rodent-keepers.html
> 
> 
> 
> shelllllll:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 
Whats they supposed to mean :gasp:
My dups dont have or produce skin disorders, Coffybean had a bite nothing more:whip:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

we've claimed the green lighter girls, so between the red n orange. shell send me your address, i can post yours too


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Whats they supposed to mean :gasp:
> My dups dont have or produce skin disorders, Coffybean had a bite nothing more:whip:


 awwww mrs i was only joking, freakin hell think i go back to bed:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Cilla, thats good news for me:2thumb: My ratty boys love to snuggle in things especially my 2 nekkids:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I dont mine which colour so let Eileen choose and I will have the other one, I will pm my address now and dont forget to let me know how much I owe you


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> awwww mrs i was only joking, freakin hell think i go back to bed:blush:


No hissy bitchfits on here woman:bash:

You dont half windup easily:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> No hissy bitchfits on here woman:bash:
> 
> You dont half windup easily:whistling2::lol2:


 im paranoid now i keep upsetting people:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> also cillah how have you managed to get near my post count ive been here since o6:gasp::gasp::gasp:


I have a lot to say :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> im paranoid now i keep upsetting people:lol2:


 

Silly moo, you couldnt upset me if you tried:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I have a lot to say :lol2:


 you can say that again!!!!! but dont cos that will be another step closer to me:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

sniff sniff, i just bought you a cat chatter lighter too sniff sniff:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> sniff sniff, i just bought you a cat chatter lighter too sniff sniff:lol2::lol2::lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Did I tell you we are getting our celing fixed soon and we get the whole room professionally redecorated too
:no1:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Did I tell you we are getting our celing fixed soon and we get the whole room professionally redecorated too
> :no1:


 whooohooooo even the walls????


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> whooohooooo even the walls????


 
Yes :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Yes :2thumb:


 wow what colour you going for?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Pink!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> wow what colour you going for?


 
I dont actually know:lol2:


----------



## ditta

:whistling2:


Shell195 said:


> I dont actually know:lol2:


 dont ask cat:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Definately NOT pink:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fuscia? <sp>


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> fuscia? <sp>


 
Not pink of any shade:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

no fair!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no fair!


 
Is your living room painted pink:whistling2: I have enough pink to look at in Sophs room to last me a lifetime:lol2: One of her cats is showing his dislike of it by stripping her walls:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Is your living room painted pink:whistling2: I have enough pink to look at in Sophs room to last me a lifetime:lol2: One of her cats is showing his dislike of it by stripping her walls:lol2:


our livin room isnt even finished in magnolia yet from the fire in 2008! nevermind pink! :gasp::lol2:
when we get rid of the rodents i want the spare room pink :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, Oooooh!!! :gasp: When will you find out when you have to actually take the terst??


I am guessing I'll find out on the day if I passed, cuz it's all on a computer and is multiple choice. And then once I pass, I can send off the visa application. Then it's just a waiting game for the home office to get off their lazy asses and do it.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know but the hwole point of being a best customer is cos we come to you regular and you make a little bit of money off us! thats how sellin stuff works ya know. i love you eileen but you'd make a pants business woman :lol2:


*LMAO* So true!!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just eaten a bagel about 15 minutes ago and its stayed down! yey!

did i tell you all ive lost 5lb as a result of this latest illness? every cloud an all that! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just eaten a bagel about 15 minutes ago and its stayed down! yey!
> 
> did i tell you all ive lost 5lb as a result of this latest illness? every cloud an all that! :lol2:


It could be a new craze, The V&D diet:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hmm... Maybe I need some of that! *lol*


----------



## Cillah

Shell Rosie has chewed a hole in her waterbottle. Is this normal? I've given her my spare.. If she does it again can she use a bowl or do you have any suggestions? :0


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> right how cool is my lighter, ive bought green, red and orange, any preference ladies......and as these are very special they only for cat chatters:no1::2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Yeh!! Cat chatters lighters! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> Dont you ever worry about vets bills Cilla, Im forever thinking about them but that could be that Im always there lately, Steve says I worry to much:lol2:


Must admit I thought that too! 


ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp:you saying fuzzbuts is better stuff than our eileen:gasp::gasp::whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!



Shell195 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Did I tell you we are getting our celing fixed soon and we get the whole room professionally redecorated too
> :no1:


That's excellent news, Shell, especially if you're gonna get the whole room decorated! :2thumb: 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just eaten a bagel about 15 minutes ago and its stayed down! yey!
> 
> did i tell you all ive lost 5lb as a result of this latest illness? every cloud an all that! :lol2:


that's good news, but there are more pleasant ways to do it! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> It could be a new craze, The V&D diet:whistling2:





Amalthea said:


> Hmm... Maybe I need some of that! *lol*


You're welcome to it!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Shell Rosie has chewed a hole in her waterbottle. Is this normal? I've given her my spare.. If she does it again can she use a bowl or do you have any suggestions? :0


 

Mine have never done that before:gasp: I wouldnt suggest a water bowl as its not good for them to get wet and she may fall in. Find some wire mesh and wrap it round the bottle as then she cant chew it. Does she have wooden stuff to chew, safe twigs etc?


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had a bath and washed my hair as I seem to always smell of sour milk lately


----------



## feorag

Oh yuk! 

I'm going for a bath after Criminal Minds has finished! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening ladies (& gents if Tom, Ian or any other fellas are on).


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Evening ladies (& gents if Tom, Ian or any other fellas are on).


heya col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> heya col


Hiya Jai. Im just watching Footballer's Wives on CBS Drama. Its so OTT but good fun!


----------



## feorag

I've been watching Criminal Minds on Channel One.

Now I'm off for my bath!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Jai. Im just watching Footballer's Wives on CBS Drama. Its so OTT but good fun!


HAHA i love that show , got into it fairly late but ahh so funny


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> HAHA i love that show , got into it fairly late but ahh so funny


Its so ridiculously daft its hilarious! Its not as good as Bad Girls though, which is made by the same people.


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Mine have never done that before:gasp: I wouldnt suggest a water bowl as its not good for them to get wet and she may fall in. Find some wire mesh and wrap it round the bottle as then she cant chew it. Does she have wooden stuff to chew, safe twigs etc?


Yep a chew and lots of play logs as well as a big house made our of hay and cardboard tubes :0


----------



## Zoo-Man

I just remembered something from when we had the pet shop, & thought you rodenty people might like (well not like, maybe loathe) to hear it. A man came in with a shoe box in his hand. He asked "will you take this?". I asked him what it was, & he said it was his daughter's hamster. I asked what was wrong, why he didnt want it, etc. He told me his daughter had had it down her jacket, & had pulled the zip up, which had caught the hamster. I told him he needed a vet, not a pet shop. He then got more agitated, & told me that the hamster's skin was hanging off & again asked if we could take it in. I asked to look at the hamster & he opened the shoe box. Insed was a golden Syrian Hamster, with a huge section of skin hanging off it's body, & the zip of the jacket stuck in the skin flap!!! I closed the shoe box & insisted that the hamster needs to see a vet now! He told me he had rang the RSPCA but was told they wouldnt take it in. I told him to get to the vets down the road now, but again he babbled on, saying he just wants rid of teh hamster & asked me again to take it from him. I told him that he must get to a vet immediately, that it was his legal responsibility to get veterinary help for this animal, & I pushed him out of the door, telling him that the vet that was about 300 metres away would help him. Afterwards, I had the horrid thought that he probably did something to put the hamster out of its misery himself! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its so ridiculously daft its hilarious! Its not as good as Bad Girls though, which is made by the same people.


thats why i liked it lol 
shame we cant get that channel on virgin 


Zoo-Man said:


> I just remembered something from when we had the pet shop, & thought you rodenty people might like (well not like, maybe loathe) to hear it. A man came in with a shoe box in his hand. He asked "will you take this?". I asked him what it was, & he said it was his daughter's hamster. I asked what was wrong, why he didnt want it, etc. He told me his daughter had had it down her jacket, & had pulled the zip up, which had caught the hamster. I told him he needed a vet, not a pet shop. He then got more agitated, & told me that the hamster's skin was hanging off & again asked if we could take it in. I asked to look at the hamster & he opened the shoe box. Insed was a golden Syrian Hamster, with a huge section of skin hanging off it's body, & the zip of the jacket stuck in the skin flap!!! I closed the shoe box & insisted that the hamster needs to see a vet now! He told me he had rang the RSPCA but was told they wouldnt take it in. I told him to get to the vets down the road now, but again he babbled on, saying he just wants rid of teh hamster & asked me again to take it from him. I told him that he must get to a vet immediately, that it was his legal responsibility to get veterinary help for this animal, & I pushed him out of the door, telling him that the vet that was about 300 metres away would help him. Afterwards, I had the horrid thought that he probably did something to put the hamster out of its misery himself! :devil:


oh ffs
i sometimes think that small furries should be sold for more ,that way people might not think they are cheap easy pets...would still get idiots though


----------



## Amalthea

Dear lord that's horrible, Col!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Dear lord that's horrible, Col!!


Isn't it! Thinking back, I suppose I could have taken it off him & put it out of it's misery myself, but I shouldn't have to!


----------



## Shell195

Thats awful Colin:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats awful Colin:devil:


I know hun, it was sickening to see the poor hamster with the zip handle stuck in the flap of skin that was hanging from its side. Surely if you pulled a zip up & it pinched the hamster's skin, immediately it would squeak so you would know something was wrong. How did the girl manage to keep pulling the zip up to the extent that it nearly skinned the hamster alive?!?!


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

mornin. ive just woken up hal a stone lighter now!


----------



## Amalthea

Are ya feeling better, Cat?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - off childy minding soon.

Hope you're feeling a bit better this morning Cat! 

Colin that story made me feel sick!  In fact sometimes people make me sick! Poor hamster!


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone! Very anxious about today!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, im feelin a little less sickly, though still have body ache, headache and i still have tummy pain


----------



## feorag

Well I think when you're being that sick you strain all your stomach muscles vomiting cos often there's nothing left to come up, so you're bound to be sore this morning. Presumably the D & V has stopped though?

Cilla, what's happening today? Is it your landlady coming? I must admit I find it kinda odd that someone is renting out a house and doesn't seem bothered about you paying any rent for it?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

the V has, the D is slowing down thank god


----------



## *H*

I re-joined the cat club as from last Wednesday  
So missed not having one around this past year. Pics are in the kitten pic thread


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the V has, the D is slowing down thank god


That's a good sign! :2thumb:



*H* said:


> I re-joined the cat club as from last Wednesday
> So missed not having one around this past year. Pics are in the kitten pic thread


Yeh! :2thumb: That's great news! *wanders off to look at new kitten :flrt:*


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> Yeh! :2thumb: That's great news! *wanders off to look at new kitten :flrt:*


I know, the house feels complete again now  and he's settling in fantastic. He's as good as gold and him and the dogs get on fab together (Millie is mothering him - washing his bum, sleeping with him, telling him off for scratching the sofa, and Cass has a play friend again, which he's chuffed to bits with).

Not been the same since we rehomed the little female that I took in to re cooperate last year. So made the decision to get a new addition, and cat proof the garden so he can go outside but not go missing. : victory:


----------



## ditta

i slept in til 12pm cat slept on couch cos of her sickness, so didnt wake me up:mf_dribble:

onl thing is i feel totally drugged up now


----------



## ditta

*H* said:


> I know, the house feels complete again now  and he's settling in fantastic. He's as good as gold and him and the dogs get on fab together (Millie is mothering him - washing his bum, sleeping with him, telling him off for scratching the sofa, and Cass has a play friend again, which he's chuffed to bits with).
> 
> Not been the same since we rehomed the little female that I took in to re cooperate last year. So made the decision to get a new addition, and cat proof the garden so he can go outside but not go missing. : victory:


 just checked him out hes very very cute:2thumb:


----------



## *H*

ditta said:


> just checked him out hes very very cute:2thumb:


Thankyou  
I've yet to name him though... I like their names to just come to me, based on character, but nothing so far.


----------



## feorag

I agree with Ditta - he's a gorgeous little critter! :flrt:

My Havana was very special to me and we had him for a week before I found the name I wanted for him. I called him Briagha (pronounced bree-er) it's gaelic for beautiful.

This was him!


----------



## ditta

i read that as garlic :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i read that as garlic :lol2::lol2::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL! Get yer glasses on woman! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Well I think when you're being that sick you strain all your stomach muscles vomiting cos often there's nothing left to come up, so you're bound to be sore this morning. Presumably the D & V has stopped though?
> 
> Cilla, what's happening today? Is it your landlady coming? I must admit I find it kinda odd that someone is renting out a house and doesn't seem bothered about you paying any rent for it?


Yeah she is because she has a solution. She's really nice and her husband owns a big company and she multiple houses with ours being the lowest rent out of all of them. So she's been giving us tips and ideas. Obviously we have to pay it all back. Like what we've missed but Martin has a solution and I should be getting a job in a few weeks which will sort everything out and we will be perfect .

I thought it was odd too at first but the previous occupant told us he lost his job and was unemployed for six months and she said it was fine to not pay again until he can. She just seems lovely.


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> I agree with Ditta - he's a gorgeous little critter! :flrt:
> 
> My Havana was very special to me and we had him for a week before I found the name I wanted for him. I called him Briagha (pronounced bree-er) it's gaelic for beautiful.
> 
> This was him!
> 
> image


Oh my he is beautiful too!! What an elegant cat, so proud! :flrt: 

I'm sure something will pop into my head soon (I'll try and refrain from calling him 'Ouch' when he's climbing my legs in the morning, or 'Duct tape' when he wants us to get up and is meowing through the door  )


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> i slept in til 12pm cat slept on couch cos of her sickness, so didnt wake me up:mf_dribble:
> 
> onl thing is i feel totally drugged up now


 
notice how im the ill one, yet im still on the couch!!


----------



## feorag

We called our first cat Pasht and I picked the name after we went to see him and before we collected him.

Had I known how he was going to turn out, I'd have called him Velcro - that became one of his nicknames.

The other was "The Slitherer" cos he could slither onto someone's knee so slowly and gently, they often didn't know he was there until it was too late! :lol2:


----------



## *H*

I've been looking around and really like the name Xander - (Greek means - 'Defender of Men')... But I don't know if he looks like a Xander? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Probably not at the minute, he's too small and cute :flrt:, but he's going to grow up and he'll probably look like one when he is! :2thumb:

I love names that have meanings - my first breeding queen who was my soul mate and who I'll never fully get over losing I called "Sorcha" - I read somewhere in a newspaper article that it loosely translated from the gaelic (that's *not* garlic if you're reading this Ditta :lol to "bright eyes".

With the advent of the internet I did a search and discovered that the true meaning was "radiant" and to me she was absolutely radiant, I never ever tired of looking at her and thinking how beautiful she was.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Ditta just told me not to touch her when i reached for her hand n then called me "germ"......

im diseased


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

bit blurry but heres ya necklace n earrings on eileen


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Ditta just told me not to touch her when i reached for her hand n then called me "germ"......
> 
> im diseased


Has she just worked that out! :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs684.snc4/62436_10150270275175077_836100076_15035484_5703149_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> bit blurry but heres ya necklace n earrings on eileen


Aw! Thanks for that!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Has she just worked that out! :lol2:
> 
> Aw! Thanks for that!


 
:gasp::gasp:you bitch!:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, not long back from the sanctuary.
Sorry about the pigeon Cat but its for the best


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, not long back from the sanctuary.
> Sorry about the pigeon Cat but its for the best


you know ill always fight to keep them alive even if its not the best thing to do, thats why i need dit around to rationalise it, and it was for the best really


----------



## ditta

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-random-cat-chat-thread-4188.html#post7073919

check this babe on who to blame for the germ reference:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> :gasp::gasp:you bitch!:gasp::gasp:


 
*S******s* I called you a germ last night, I guess you didnt see:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> *S******s* I called you a germ last night, I guess you didnt see:whistling2:


ooopppssss sorry shell:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-random-cat-chat-thread-4188.html#post7073919
> 
> check this babe on who to blame for the germ reference:lol2:


Haha I just mentioned that:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

I burned my sausages guys


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> I burned my sausages guys


 poor martin:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

:gasp: shell! you sod!

cillah, talk about food at your peril!!! :lol2:

i HATE YOU ALL!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> :gasp: shell! you sod!
> 
> cillah, talk about food at your peril!!! :lol2:
> 
> i HATE YOU ALL!


 
Not just a germ, tempermental as well:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Not just a germ, tempermental as well:whistling2:


 
*im F*CKIN HUNGRY SHELL!!!*


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Not just a germ, tempermental as well:whistling2:


 hungry germ shell, who is not even half way through her 24 hour d&v starve


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *im F*CKIN HUNGRY SHELL!!!*





ditta said:


> hungry germ shell, who is not even half way through her 24 hour d&v starve


 
Why the hell are you starving yourself?


----------



## ditta

cos she cant keep any thing in shell, i told her to not eat but drink lots for 24 hours..........is that not right shell, is it another one of my old wives tales?????


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> cos she cant keep any thing in shell, i told her to not eat but drink lots for 24 hours..........is that not right shell, is it another one of my old wives tales?????


 
She needs soup, if she feels like eating them dried toast is good too. Ive never starved anything(including my kids) and they have all survived:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> She needs soup, if she feels like eating them dried toast is good too. Ive never starved anything(including my kids) and they have all survived:lol2:


ive let her have dry bread but she wants chinese and fried rice and pizza......so i put my foot down and said no just very bland stuff, im not completly starving her:lol2:


youd think ide slashed her throat the way she is going on lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> ive let her have dry bread but she wants chinese and fried rice and pizza......so i put my foot down and said no just very bland stuff, im not completly starving her:lol2:
> 
> 
> youd think ide slashed her throat the way she is going on lol


 
i dont want pizza i just want fried rice, is that too much to ask?!!?

shell can i do a sweet potato in the microwave? like you woul o a jacket potato?


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya everybody  Home from work.....  Gonna do sweet chilli prawn stir fry tonight. *YUM*


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> Probably not at the minute, he's too small and cute :flrt:, but he's going to grow up and he'll probably look like one when he is! :2thumb:
> 
> I love names that have meanings - my first breeding queen who was my soul mate and who I'll never fully get over losing I called "Sorcha" - I read somewhere in a newspaper article that it loosely translated from the gaelic (that's *not* garlic if you're reading this Ditta :lol to "bright eyes".
> 
> With the advent of the internet I did a search and discovered that the true meaning was "radiant" and to me she was absolutely radiant, I never ever tired of looking at her and thinking how beautiful she was.


That is what I was thinking. By the time he's a big strong tom cat strutting his stuff around the house having the dogs in check, then yes, he'll suit his name :2thumb: I could always shorten it for now to make it cuter 

One of my friends named her daughter Sorcha, it's a stunning name, I think it's Irish?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Hiya everybody  Home from work.....  Gonna do sweet chilli prawn stir fry tonight. *YUM*


 
are you enjoyin this or something?!?!?!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Poor Cat.....


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i dont want pizza i just want fried rice, is that too much to ask?!!?
> 
> shell can i do a sweet potato in the microwave? like you woul o a jacket potato?


 

Of course you can, but no butter..............

ETA Ive never even tried sweet potatoe lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

right dittas gone to bed, wonder if the chinese will deliver just one portion of egg fried rice..........


----------



## Shell195

Cat get one of them small strange gourd, pumpkin things and cut the top off.Scoop the seeds out,add salt and pepper and a knob of butter, put the lid back on then microwave until soft. It is soooooooooooo tasty:mf_dribble:


----------



## ditta

Hmmmm dittta also has her iPod with her !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> :gasp::gasp:you bitch!:gasp::gasp:


:roll2: PMSL!!! You know I love you really! :grin1:



ditta said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-random-cat-chat-thread-4188.html#post7073919
> 
> check this babe on who to blame for the germ reference:lol2:


:lol2: Naughty Shell! :whip:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell can i do a sweet potato in the microwave? like you woul o a jacket potato?


I loves sweet potatoes. Yes Cat you can do it in a microwave just like you'd do a normal tatie, but it'll probably cook quicker cos they bake and boil quicker than normal taties and then all the lush juice oozes out.



*H* said:


> One of my friends named her daughter Sorcha, it's a stunning name, I think it's Irish?


'tis indeed, Irish gaelic. I remember reading a profile on Sorcha Cusack once and it said there that it was pronouced "Soar-reek-a", but some websites say it's pronounced "Soar-ka" - I just pronounced it "Soar-sha" cos 2 syllables is best for an animal.


----------



## _jake_

sfsffssffdfsfsdfdggdghf f ghn kfl kdgxnkgnkg dfgklngkndsklgndsgkl glkgnlkgndlknkl sdgknl;hy yt gdlmgdsl;gmd sd;fad;lmasdfas df;lmhfd;lhm;ldm dsdasdaggh sdfdasgvxcvx dgstrewdqwdfg asdfgdfdsadfg sddfgghdfgfsa fsdafghfvczx dsadgf ssdf

TRANSLATION


Hi.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Cat get one of them small strange gourd, pumpkin things and cut the top off.Scoop the seeds out,add salt and pepper and a knob of butter, put the lid back on then microwave until soft. It is soooooooooooo tasty:mf_dribble:


what the hell are you on about shell? are you on about butternut squash?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> Hmmmm dittta also has her iPod with her !!!!!!!!!!


 
no ipod before bed!! that was one of the rules!! if you can have ipod i can have rice!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what the hell are you on about shell? are you on about butternut squash?


 
Nope, they are funny little green/orange things that are on sale now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Nope, they are funny little green/orange things that are on sale now


 
so i need to go into tesco n ask for funny little orange green things then? :bash:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so i need to go into tesco n ask for funny little orange green things then? :bash:


 
I think they sell them as winter squash lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I think they sell them as winter squash lol


im assumin ya dont eat the skin then? how ong you microwave um for?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im assumin ya dont eat the skin then? how ong you microwave um for?


 

Until the inside is all soft, cant give you a time as they come in different sizes and no you dont eat the skin

Try mocrowaving for 5 minutes then add a few more minutes if its still not soft


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Until the inside is all soft, cant give you a time as they come in different sizes and no you dont eat the skin
> 
> Try mocrowaving for 5 minutes then add a few more minutes if its still not soft


ill hae to give it a go once we figure out what they actually are lol but no butter, will have to have something lighter

uh - oh.....ditta feels sick! i didnt even go near her!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ill hae to give it a go once we figure out what they actually are lol but no butter, will have to have something lighter
> 
> uh - oh.....ditta feels sick! i didnt even go near her!


 
:gasp: You have infected our Ditta, now she can sleep on the couch:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ill hae to give it a go once we figure out what they actually are lol but no butter, will have to have something lighter
> 
> uh - oh.....ditta feels sick! i didnt even go near her!


:gasp: Oh no!! Then it must be a virus!! I hope she's not gonna be sick too!

Oh, forgot to tell you all - guess who phoned here last Saturday when I was at work? Only Skye's breeder! :gasp:

It's 2 weeks short of a year since we got him and apart from the one phonecall to ask how he was settling a few days after we got him, we've heard not a thing since then. She didn't reply to the e-mail I sent the second week when I said I thought he wasn't the dog he was portrayed to us to be and she didn't reply to my next e-mail when I asked why I hadn't been given a vaccination certificate, yet I was given a specific date that he needed to be boostered on and she didn't reply to that either. So basically I thought F.U. and didn't bother getting in touch again.

Now what do you think would suddenly make her give us a ring?? I knew it wasn't to ask about Skye, although she did have the good grace to ask how he was getting on. It was to tell us that she was going into hospital for an operation (cancer apparently) and she had a litter of puppies with 3 left to sell, so maybe we might know of someone who might be interested! :gasp: As if we would recommend her as a breeder to anyone, given our own experience and Skye's obvious problems! :bash:

Barry asked her if she was sure that his previous owners took him as an 8 week old puppy and she said yes they had, so he told her what he thought of them in no uncertain terms, but we are both still skeptical about whether that's true or not.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Oh no!! Then it must be a virus!! I hope she's not gonna be sick too!
> 
> Oh, forgot to tell you all - guess who phoned here last Saturday when I was at work? Only Skye's breeder! :gasp:
> 
> It's 2 weeks short of a year since we got him and apart from the one phonecall to ask how he was settling a few days after we got him, we've heard not a thing since then. She didn't reply to the e-mail I sent the second week when I said I thought he wasn't the dog he was portrayed to us to be and she didn't reply to my next e-mail when I asked why I hadn't been given a vaccination certificate, yet I was given a specific date that he needed to be boostered on and she didn't reply to that either. So basically I thought F.U. and didn't bother getting in touch again.
> 
> Now what do you think would suddenly make her give us a ring?? I knew it wasn't to ask about Skye, although she did have the good grace to ask how he was getting on. It was to tell us that she was going into hospital for an operation (cancer apparently) and she had a litter of puppies with 3 left to sell, so maybe we might know of someone who might be interested! :gasp: As if we would recommend her as a breeder to anyone, given our own experience and Skye's obvious problems! :bash:
> 
> Barry asked her if she was sure that his previous owners took him as an 8 week old puppy and she said yes they had, so he told her what he thought of them in no uncertain terms, but we are both still skeptical about whether that's true or not.


 
:gasp: Cheeky cow, Im glad Barry had his say as she needed telling:bash:
Talk about bare face cheek though, the woman must have no shame


ETA we are cross posting again lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: You have infected our Ditta, now she can sleep on the couch:whistling2:


not a chance, i always sleep on the couch, no chance she'd give up her bed! and i didnt mean to infect her!



feorag said:


> :gasp: Oh no!! Then it must be a virus!! I hope she's not gonna be sick too!
> 
> .


im sorried cos shes taken a sleeper too, so if she is gunna throw up, she might not wake up to do it


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Cheeky cow, Im glad Barry had his say as she needed telling:bash:
> Talk about bare face cheek though, the woman must have no shame
> 
> 
> ETA we are cross posting again lol


:lol2:

That's exactly what I said to him - what a feckin cheek after all this time. Just cos she thought we might sell her puppies for her! :bash:


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im sorried cos shes taken a sleeper too, so if she is gunna throw up, she might not wake up to do it


then you need to make sure she's sleeping on her side just in case, Cat!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> That's exactly what I said to him - what a feckin cheek after all this time. Just cos she thought we might sell her puppies for her! :bash:then you need to make sure she's sleeping on her side just in case, Cat!


 
i keep checkin her, she always lies on her side.

just overly worried cos an old school friends partner died on onday cos he'd chocked on his own vomit, was only in his 30s. left 2 older kids n a 3 month old baby befhind


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I agree with Ditta - he's a gorgeous little critter! :flrt:
> 
> My Havana was very special to me and we had him for a week before I found the name I wanted for him. I called him Briagha (pronounced bree-er) it's gaelic for beautiful.
> 
> This was him!
> 
> image


Gorgeous Eileen! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

*H* said:


> I've been looking around and really like the name Xander - (Greek means - 'Defender of Men')... But I don't know if he looks like a Xander? :lol2:


My male cream pooint Siamese cat is called Zander!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I agree with Ditta - he's a gorgeous little critter! :flrt:
> 
> My Havana was very special to me and we had him for a week before I found the name I wanted for him. I called him Briagha (pronounced bree-er) it's gaelic for beautiful.
> 
> This was him!
> 
> image


 
He was a very beautiful boy
My friend who lost her sealpoint siamese was talking about getting another kitten today, she said she may go for a Havana this time but insists he needs to be very typey even though she wont be showing him.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> My male cream pooint Siamese cat is called Zander!
> 
> image


 

Zander is a very handsome young man:flrt:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i keep checkin her, she always lies on her side.
> 
> just overly worried cos an old school friends partner died on onday cos he'd chocked on his own vomit, was only in his 30s. left 2 older kids n a 3 month old baby befhind


I can understand your worry then, but it's good that she sleeps on her side - you're gonna have to keep checking her though! :gasp:



Zoo-Man said:


> Gorgeous Eileen! :flrt:


Thanks Colin and you know I love your Zander! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Am about to head off to bed. I ended up chilling on the couch after dinner and finished my book  Dinner was GORGEOUS, btw 

Eileen, the bracelet is on its way back to ya *blush*

Just been reading and they've cast Reneesme for Breaking Dawn!!!!!!!!!!! WOO!!!! I am so excited, it's not funny.... And it's not due out til November next year!

Patience is not a virtue I possess.............

*taps foot*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Zander is a very handsome young man:flrt:


Thanks Shell, he is/was my first cat, & he is amazing - everything I wanted in a Siamese! Well, apart from the constantly being behind my legs & always nearly tripping me up!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I can understand your worry then, but it's good that she sleeps on her side - you're gonna have to keep checking her though! :gasp:
> 
> Thanks Colin and you know I love your Zander! :flrt:


I know you do Eileen. You can't beat a nice Siamese!

Speaking of Siamese, where did you het your Siamese name-writing sig cat hun?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am about to head off to bed. I ended up chilling on the couch after dinner and finished my book  Dinner was GORGEOUS, btw
> 
> Eileen, the bracelet is on its way back to ya *blush*
> 
> Just been reading and they've cast Reneesme for Breaking Dawn!!!!!!!!!!! WOO!!!! I am so excited, it's not funny.... And it's not due out til November next year!
> 
> Patience is not a virtue I possess.............
> 
> *taps foot*


ooo have they...been wondering how they are going to do her justice lol 
i know they are taking a year out to explore effects to make her as good as they can


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> ooo have they...been wondering how they are going to do her justice lol
> i know they are taking a year out to explore effects to make her as good as they can


 
Yup  She's quite cute, I guess.... Apparently, they are going to CGI her face onto younger children to make Nessie age

Twilight Breaking Dawn Cast Mackenzie Foy as Renesmee Cullen


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup  She's quite cute, I guess.... Apparently, they are going to CGI her face onto younger children to make Nessie age
> 
> Twilight Breaking Dawn Cast Mackenzie Foy as Renesmee Cullen


that will be interesting to see ....it can either go well or totally bomb


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> He was a very beautiful boy
> My friend who lost her sealpoint siamese was talking about getting another kitten today, she said she may go for a Havana this time but insists he needs to be very typey even though she wont be showing him.


We're still cross posting cos this ended up above my last post and I've just seen it!

Briagha wasn't particularly typy - that photo may make him look like he was, but he was just a wee bit short in the head and had a slight nose break, so not type enough really for the showbench.



Amalthea said:


> Am about to head off to bed. I ended up chilling on the couch after dinner and finished my book  Dinner was GORGEOUS, btw
> 
> Eileen, the bracelet is on its way back to ya *blush*


No probs, Jen, so you reckon the last large bead off both sides and it'll fit yer skinny wrists! :lol2:

And goodnight! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> I know you do Eileen. You can't beat a nice Siamese!
> 
> Speaking of Siamese, where did you het your Siamese name-writing sig cat hun?


I bought it from a website in America - you choose your picture (Siamese was the only pedigree cat she did though, cos I would have preferred a Somali) you choose your font and the colour and then she sends you the the link to put into your e-mails, websites, forum siggies etc. Can't remember how much it was - it was a while ago now, either £7 or $7, can't remember! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I bought it from a website in America - you choose your picture (Siamese was the only pedigree cat she did though, cos I would have preferred a Somali) you choose your font and the colour and then she sends you the the link to put into your e-mails, websites, forum siggies etc. Can't remember how much it was - it was a while ago now, either £7 or $7, can't remember! :blush:


Ah right, I see. I love it but I cant afford to pay for something like that at the moment :lol2: Clark would sh*t a brick! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

mornin has broken and ditta hasnt been sick! yay! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody 

Good news about Ditta 

I THINK just taking off the big beads at the end will make it small enough, Eileen..... I kinda folded it a bit and there's about an extra inch or so.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

cant wait to make my breakfast, im havin chilli on sweet potatoes :lol2:

then ive bought fruit to make smoothies later, then for tea ill probably have chilli n sweet potatoes again LMAO..... think i can come off my starve today. i feel a bit better. hope to keep this weight off


----------



## Amalthea

I think I have to go to Manchester this afternoon.......... I need some boots for work, but I'm picky. *blush* And I need to find a pressy for Gary for our anniversary. I had it all planned out, but it just won't work. We got a really nce set at work called Tuxedo and it's very secretary-ish (which Gary LOVES).... Was gonna get that, but I tried it on and it does absolutely nothing for me  Now I'm irritated, cuz he's said he's nearly all sorted with my pressy and I've had that all planned out since it came in over a month ago. Now I don't know what to get him *sobs*


----------



## Shell195

Morning all.
Cat your breakfast sounds disgusting, I love chilli but not for breakie:lol2:
Jen what ya gonna do then? I wouldnt know what to suggest as a replacement present


----------



## Amalthea

Am doing chilli for Gary's burpday party... A meaty one and a veggie one 

I have no idea what I'm gonna do instead for a pressy


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Am doing chilli for Gary's burpday party... A meaty one and a veggie one
> 
> I have no idea what I'm gonna do instead for a pressy


 
Is there no more sexy shops around that you could maybe get a more flattering secretary outfit from?


----------



## Amalthea

Not that I know of.....


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - just to please you all and set you up for the day I've just mopped up 3 separate loads of diarrhoea courtesy of Skye. That's twice in the last week! :bash:


Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, I see. I love it but I cant afford to pay for something like that at the moment :lol2: Clark would sh*t a brick! :lol2:


:lol2: I bet he would cos it's hardly a necessity, I bought mine years ago when i was still working. 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mornin has broken and ditta hasnt been sick! yay! :lol2:


So glad to hear this, you really worried me last night! :gasp: 


Shell195 said:


> Cat your breakfast sounds disgusting, I love chilli but not for breakie:lol2:


Have to agree with you Shell - I couldn't eat that for breakfast! :gasp: Just couldn't!!

Jen I hope you can find something for Gary, isn't there another outfit you sell that you could get instead?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - just to please you all and set you up for the day I've just mopped up 3 separate loads of diarrhoea courtesy of Skye. That's twice in the last week! :bash::lol2: I bet he would cos it's hardly a necessity, I bought mine years ago when i was still working.
> So glad to hear this, you really worried me last night! :gasp:
> Have to agree with you Shell - I couldn't eat that for breakfast! :gasp: Just couldn't!!
> 
> Jen I hope you can find something for Gary, isn't there another outfit you sell that you could get instead?


i could eat anythin at any time i i fancied it. oesnt matter what time of day it is. at the gym they advise to have the bigger bulk of your calories in the mornin, so thats what im doin : victory: its only like hain a fried breakfast, just a little spicier imo :lol2:

and im only just eatin it now so its sorta brunch, and its scrummy!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

theres nua on tibb st in manchester jen, not sure if they sell outfits though, google the website


----------



## Amalthea

It wasn't really an outfit.... Just a bra and knickers... *goes to see if I can find a pic* Nope. No pic anywhere!! The bra basically looked like a waistcoat and the knickers were like businessy pants (with make believe pants pockets). Hard to describe. 

I've got the "sexy secretary" costume that was discountinued last year, but it's a bit big on me now.

*bangs head on desk*


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i could eat anythin at any time i i fancied it. oesnt matter what time of day it is. at the gym they advise to have the bigger bulk of your calories in the mornin, so thats what im doin : victory: its only like hain a fried breakfast, just a little spicier imo :lol2:
> 
> and im only just eatin it now so its sorta brunch, and its scrummy!


 

It only tastes so good coz you are starving:whistling2:

Im glad ditta wasnt sick last night


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> It only tastes so good coz you are starving:whistling2:
> 
> Im glad ditta wasnt sick last night


no it tastes so good cos i make a shit hot tasty chilli shell :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

You're definitely right to eat your big meals earlier in the day as you then have a chance to burn it off, but I definitely couldn't eat chilli for brekky!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - just to please you all and set you up for the day I've just mopped up 3 separate loads of diarrhoea courtesy of Skye. That's twice in the last week! :bash::lol2: I bet he would cos it's hardly a necessity, I bought mine years ago when i was still working.
> So glad to hear this, you really worried me last night! :gasp:
> Have to agree with you Shell - I couldn't eat that for breakfast! :gasp: Just couldn't!!
> 
> Jen I hope you can find something for Gary, isn't there another outfit you sell that you could get instead?


 

Skye really does have a sensitive digestive system doesnt he:gasp:

Have you ever had a fecal test done on him ? (Ive had a mental block)


----------



## ditta

im alive!!!!! and i dont feel sick anymore, im not ill in the bottom region either, so ive had a lucky escape.......its sister friday today:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Wanted: Longhaired Chihuahua Male :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> You're definitely right to eat your big meals earlier in the day as you then have a chance to burn it off, but I definitely couldn't eat chilli for brekky!


ie just eaten about 700 calories :lol2:

fruit smoothies for the rest of the day then!



ditta said:


> im alive!!!!! and i dont feel sick anymore, im not ill in the bottom region either, so ive had a lucky escape.......its sister friday today:no1:


i gunna miss you baby


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Skye really does have a sensitive digestive system doesnt he:gasp:
> 
> Have you ever had a fecal test done on him ? (Ive had a mental block)


He does indeed!

I phoned the vet as soon as he did it, because there was a sample for the taking to ask if I brought it in would he do a fecal test, waiting for the receptionist to ring back because he was consulting.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sleepy after eatin that now, funny how it takes it outta ya eatin :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm hungry now.... But not for sweet taters and chilli... Weirdo!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

NOMNOMNOM


and heres ma new hat/scarf/mittens all in one :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Was that a photo of yesterdays dinner:whistling2::lol2:

Love the kitty hat and mittens, very cute:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> *Was that a photo of yesterdays dinner*:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Love the kitty hat and mittens, very cute:flrt:


I thought the same :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

That looked very like what I was mopping up of the floor this morning! :lol2:

Shell I've spoken to the receptionist at the vets and she says Myron says he doesn't think they'll find anything in Skye's faeces if he's had a course of metronidazole. He says he think it could be irritable bowel. Well I think it's definitely a digestive issue because as I've said before he burps like I've never heard a dog burp in my life and of course the breeder told me that the bitch she'd rescued had to have half her stomach removed because of ulcers. At the time she was saying it was because the dog had been badly treated, which may have been true, but if there was a pre-disposition to ulcers then bad treatment would bring it out, but it might have come out anyway, don't you think?

Anyway Myron's going to ring me this afternoon for a chat cos I want to run past the possibility of an ulcer or discuss the possibility of irritable bowel with him.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what the hell is wrong with it?!?! it looks like perfectly normal chilli!


----------



## Amalthea

Yet another similarity between our mutts, Eileen.... Diesel is a burpy thing, too!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

you guys are bein really mean n upsettin me this mornin 

if youre chilli doesnt look like that id be worried! chilli isnt meant to look heavenly!! hmpth!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yet another similarity between our mutts, Eileen.... Diesel is a burpy thing, too!!


Oh, I didn't realise that! He's just done a huge burp lying here beside me yet he hasn't eaten since 6:00 this morning!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you guys are bein really mean n upsettin me this mornin
> 
> if youre chilli doesnt look like that id be worried! chilli isnt meant to look heavenly!! hmpth!!


:roll2: PMSL!! 

We've just got back from the beach! :gasp: I had to go to Blyth to pick up a hamster toy for Ellie's Christmas that Shirley couldn't get in any of the Argos's over by them, or even the superstore here at Cramlington. I also had to go and buy a birthday present for my very rich cousin for her 80th birthday! :gasp: WTF do you buy for someone who's never had to worry where the next £100 (or even £1,000) is coming from (compared to me who throughout most of my life has worried about where the next £1 was coming from). I couldn't think of anything. Being 80 is hard enough to buy for cos they don't want ornaments and stuff like that. 

So I decided consumables was the way - she loves Chablis which is pretty expensive as wines go, so I bought her a bottle of that, some luxury chocs, biscuits, cheeses, nuts etc and I'm going to make up a hamper for her - 'cept I've left the bloody cellophane to cover it in another shop and just realised when I got home! :roll:

So then I went to Blyth to pick up this talking hamster and decided to walk Skye on the beach. It was p*ssing down, bloody freezing and the wind was blowing a feckin' gale, but I loved it! We were the only ones on the whole beach, which was lovely cos he could do what he liked and I could relax and, cos he's been a bit of a stinky dog lately and my car honks I decided I would encourage him to get in the sea and clean himself up a bit. I had a waterproof jacket with a hood on so my body was dry, but the problem with waterproof jackets is that all the rain that hits them runs off onto your legs, so me legs and *rse were soaking! :lol2: and I was in trainers which leak where the sole joins the uppers and a couple of times the waves caught me watching the dog instead of them so my feet were wet too.

Now I'm sitting here in nice warm, dry pair of joggies and a cup of gingerbread latte in my hand, Skye is lying quietly at my feet and, for the moment, all's well with the world.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you guys are bein really mean n upsettin me this mornin
> 
> if youre chilli doesnt look like that id be worried! chilli isnt meant to look heavenly!! hmpth!!


I love chilli 
I actually want to know how you make it as I use the quorn frozen one that you just add tinned tomatoes to, yours looks so much better.

You lost your sense of humour Cat:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh, I didn't realise that! He's just done a huge burp lying here beside me yet he hasn't eaten since 6:00 this morning!
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> We've just got back from the beach! :gasp: I had to go to Blyth to pick up a hamster toy for Ellie's Christmas that Shirley couldn't get in any of the Argos's over by them, or even the superstore here at Cramlington. I also had to go and buy a birthday present for my very rich cousin for her 80th birthday! :gasp: WTF do you buy for someone who's never had to worry where the next £100 (or even £1,000) is coming from (compared to me who throughout most of my life has worried about where the next £1 was coming from). I couldn't think of anything. Being 80 is hard enough to buy for cos they don't want ornaments and stuff like that.
> 
> So I decided consumables was the way - she loves Chablis which is pretty expensive as wines go, so I bought her a bottle of that, some luxury chocs, biscuits, cheeses, nuts etc and I'm going to make up a hamper for her - 'cept I've left the bloody cellophane to cover it in another shop and just realised when I got home! :roll:
> 
> *So then I went to Blyth to pick up this talking hamster and decided to walk Skye on the beach. It was p*ssing down, bloody freezing and the wind was blowing a feckin' gale, but I loved it! We were the only ones on the whole beach, which was lovely cos he could do what he liked and I could relax and, cos he's been a bit of a stinky dog lately and my car honks I decided I would encourage him to get in the sea and clean himself up a bit. I had a waterproof jacket with a hood on so my body was dry, but the problem with waterproof jackets is that all the rain that hits them runs off onto your legs, so me legs and *rse were soaking! :lol2: and I was in trainers which leak where the sole joins the uppers and a couple of times the waves caught me watching the dog instead of them so my feet were wet too.*
> 
> *Now I'm sitting here in nice warm, dry pair of joggies and a cup of gingerbread latte in my hand, Skye is lying quietly at my feet and, for the moment, all's well with the world.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That actually sounds like bliss:flrt:


----------



## feorag

It is for me! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say we've got a bit of publicity this week, courtesy of our latest rescued animal (or bird actually).

It's given Kim a chance to get some publicity for the autumn fair that they are holding on Sunday as a last fundraising drive before the winter.

JournalLive - News - Today's News - Sanctuary Wildlife Care Centre appeals for support

The fox in the photographs is Sam, you can tell by his deformed face - bless :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Forgot to say we've got a bit of publicity this week, courtesy of our latest rescued animal (or bird actually).
> 
> It's given Kim a chance to get some publicity for the autumn fair that they are holding on Sunday as a last fundraising drive before the winter.
> 
> JournalLive - News - Today's News - Sanctuary Wildlife Care Centre appeals for support
> 
> The fox in the photographs is Sam, you can tell by his deformed face - bless :flrt:


 

I hope they raise lots of money, that fox is gorgeous what happened to his face? Nice owl too:flrt:
That reminds me wernt you going to pm me:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I hope they do too and I'm gutted cos I can't go. I've got to go down to Yorkshire for my cousin't birthday lunch. :roll:

Sam was involved in a really bad car accident when he was still a young cub. He was picked up and taken to a vet about 30 mile up the Tyne Valley. He telephoned Kim to say that he had this young fox cub in with severe facial damage and that he could operate and wire the jaw in place etc etc but that he wouldn't be able to be released because he doubted if he would survive in the wild. So if The Sanctuary could take him, he would do the op, but if they couldn't then he would euthanase. So Kim said yes and he's been there now for 6 years. His face is shorter than it should be and his bottom jaw is offset, so his bottom teeth stick out the side of his face. And he's the gentlest little critter you'd ever meet. Bless :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I love chilli
> I actually want to know how you make it as I use the quorn frozen one that you just add tinned tomatoes to, yours looks so much better.
> 
> You lost your sense of humour Cat:whistling2:


just grumpy shell....must be gettin better :lol2:

do you really wanna know how i make it or you just takin the piss?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That reminds me wernt you going to pm me:whistling2:


You're right and I will, once I've got time to type all the stuff I need to know! :lol2:


----------



## *H*

Decided on 'Onion'  
Well after all he does make my eyes water :lol2:


----------



## feorag

*H* said:


> Decided on 'Onion'
> Well after all he does make my eyes water :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## Tarantula Person

I want a cat :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just grumpy shell....must be gettin better :lol2:
> 
> do you really wanna know how i make it or you just takin the piss?


 

I REALLY want to know, Sophie could make it for me as I hate cooking and it actually looks very tasty:mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

*H* said:


> Decided on 'Onion'
> Well after all he does make my eyes water :lol2:


 
I think Onion should come and live with me , hes adorable:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Tarantula Person said:


> I want a cat :flrt:


:welcome:
You can have one of mine:lol2:


----------



## Tarantula Person

Shell195 said:


> :welcome:
> You can have one of mine:lol2:


:lol2: Thanks

was more of a dog person but now i cant resist them :flrt:


----------



## Roseanna

I have just signed up to become a volunteer fosterer with cats protection WAHOO!!!! :flrt: Cannot wait for my first fosteree hehe. I currently have 3 cats so most defiantly know how i'm doing, would just like to see if anyone else on here fosters cats?


----------



## Shell195

Roseanna said:


> I have just signed up to become a volunteer fosterer with cats protection WAHOO!!!! :flrt: Cannot wait for my first fosteree hehe. I currently have 3 cats so most defiantly know how i'm doing, would just like to see if anyone else on here fosters cats?


 
Im a handrearer, kittens, hedgehogs, squirrels in fact anything
I am a trustee and co founder or our own sanctuary but used to be the welfare officer of a big cats protection branch so was always fostering, thats why I have so many cats:whistling2:


----------



## Roseanna

Shell195 said:


> Im a handrearer, kittens, hedgehogs, squirrels in fact anything
> I am a trustee and co founder or our own sanctuary but used to be the welfare officer of a big cats protection branch so was always fostering, thats why I have so many cats:whistling2:


 awesome! May i ask which cats protection branch you foster from?


----------



## Shell195

Tarantula Person said:


> :lol2: Thanks
> 
> was more of a dog person but now i cant resist them :flrt:


 
I was always a dog person and was never allowed a cat when I lived at home. My parents always said "When you have your own house you can have what you want" so I did:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I REALLY want to know, Sophie could make it for me as I hate cooking and it actually looks very tasty:mf_dribble:


depends how hot you want it shell as to what you want to put in n how much

i put in a pepper, mushrooms and onions with a clove or 2 of crushed garlic in a wok, cook it in a bit of water til its soft, then add a tin of chilli kidney beans from asda, cook them for a bit, then 2 tins of chopped tomatoes, a splodge of tomato puree, salt, pepper, a few gravy granules to make it brown, and chilli powder. thats my original chilli, now i add in jalapenos, branston chilli ketchup and dark brown sugar, keep tastin it til its to your liking, then i add in the quorn mince. some people have said use a bit of bitter chocolate instead of the sugar but not tried that yet. its basically chuck a load of stuff in and see what ya get! its so uch nicer with the sugar and jalapenos in, a hot sweet taste :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Roseanna said:


> awesome! May i ask which cats protection branch you foster from?


 
We were Southport cats protection, the only branch with its own huge shelter. when we parted company they never reinstated the southport branch and made a new one called Burscough and Liverpool bay. We are now Woodlands animal sanctuary and another charity bought our existing pens from CP so we could continue using them


----------



## Roseanna

Shell195 said:


> We were Southport cats protection, the only branch with its own huge shelter. when we parted company they never reinstated the southport branch and made a new one called Burscough and Liverpool bay. We are now Woodlands animal sanctuary and another charity bought our existing pens from CP so we could continue using them


 wicked sounds good. I work with the two birmingham branches :2thumb: Well i volunteer for one and foster from the other,love it : victory:


----------



## *H*

Shell195 said:


> I think Onion should come and live with me , hes adorable:flrt:


Thanks Shell  

He's being so good at the moment, but you are welcome to borrow him while I have the Christmas tree up if you like? :lol2: 
I remembered the other day how much a nightmare it is with cats and xmas trees, and as I have a little bit of an OCD with my tree looking pretty, It's going to be a fun couple of weeks


----------



## Tarantula Person

Shell195 said:


> I was always a dog person and was never allowed a cat when I lived at home. My parents always said "When you have your own house you can have what you want" so I did:lol2:


yeah :lol2:
I'm not allowed a cat due to owning to many lizards and tarantulas :devil:, will have to be when i get my own place


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Shell Rosie has chewed a hole in her waterbottle. Is this normal? I've given her my spare.. If she does it again can she use a bowl or do you have any suggestions? :0


 you can get glass water bottles from pets at home cillah.

was my freinds mums funeral yesterday, so thats why i was missing if anyone wondered


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> depends how hot you want it shell as to what you want to put in n how much
> 
> i put in a pepper, mushrooms and onions with a clove or 2 of crushed garlic in a wok, cook it in a bit of water til its soft, then add a tin of chilli kidney beans from asda, cook them for a bit, then 2 tins of chopped tomatoes, a splodge of tomato puree, salt, pepper, a few gravy granules to make it brown, and chilli powder. thats my original chilli, now i add in jalapenos, branston chilli ketchup and dark brown sugar, keep tastin it til its to your liking, then i add in the quorn mince. some people have said use a bit of bitter chocolate instead of the sugar but not tried that yet. its basically chuck a load of stuff in and see what ya get! its so uch nicer with the sugar and jalapenos in, a hot sweet taste :flrt:


 

Mmmmm, saved to desktop, whats the white stuff, is it sourcream?

Now I feel hungry:mf_dribble:

I have never eaten sweet potatoes what are they like microwaved?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Mmmmm, saved to desktop, whats the white stuff, is it sourcream?
> 
> Now I feel hungry:mf_dribble:
> 
> I have never eaten sweet potatoes what are they like microwaved?


the white stuff is hummous, its lovely with it. but sour cream would go too. 
sweet potatoes are fine in the micro if you dont mind them soft. the skins stay soft which i dont mind


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> you can get glass water bottles from pets at home cillah.
> 
> was my freinds mums funeral yesterday, so thats why i was missing if anyone wondered


Hi Tom I did wonder where you had gone. I dont do funerals so dont envy you that


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

forgot to post your lighteres ladies, will get it done soon. eilleen did you send me your address?


----------



## feorag

Tarantula Person said:


> was more of a dog person but now i cant resist them :flrt:


:welcome: So was I! :lol2: You certainly aren't the first and you certainly won't be the last. Cats are acquisitive.



Roseanna said:


> I have just signed up to become a volunteer fosterer with cats protection WAHOO!!!! :flrt: Cannot wait for my first fosteree hehe. I currently have 3 cats so most defiantly know how i'm doing, would just like to see if anyone else on here fosters cats?


Gina (freekygeeky) has fostered 2 litters for Wood Green, but she ended up keeping some of the kittens :lol2: So be careful! :whistling2: 


Shell195 said:


> I was always a dog person and was never allowed a cat when I lived at home. My parents always said "When you have your own house you can have what you want" so I did:lol2:


:lol2: Shell and I are clones living identical lives in opposite parts of the country and my mother said that to me too! :gasp:



*H* said:


> I remembered the other day how much a nightmare it is with cats and xmas trees, and as I have a little bit of an OCD with my tree looking pretty, It's going to be a fun couple of weeks


 I gave up Christmas trees when I started breeding - the kittens just either knocked it down or pulled all the ornaments off the bottom 12"-18". :roll:


tomwilson said:


> was my freinds mums funeral yesterday, so thats why i was missing if anyone wondered


Sorry Tom, had forgotten about the funeral :sad: but I did wonder where you were yesterday. Was it bad?


Shell195 said:


> I have never eaten sweet potatoes what are they like microwaved?


I love sweet potatoes Shell. I mash them with butter and lotsa pepper, I par-boil them, coat them with oil and roast them and I bake them, both in the oven and the microwave! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> forgot to post your lighteres ladies, will get it done soon. eilleen did you send me your address?


No problem cat



*H* said:


> Thanks Shell
> 
> He's being so good at the moment, but you are welcome to borrow him while I have the Christmas tree up if you like? :lol2:
> I remembered the other day how much a nightmare it is with cats and xmas trees, and as I have a little bit of an OCD with my tree looking pretty, It's going to be a fun couple of weeks


I have got to get through Christmas with my 2 Sphynx, Dennis was a good boy with the tree but Harley hasnt spent a christmas with us yet so we shall see:lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the white stuff is hummous, its lovely with it. but sour cream would go too.
> sweet potatoes are fine in the micro if you dont mind them soft. the skins stay soft which i dont mind


 
I love hummous:mf_dribble: Soft skin doesnt bother me at all


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :welcome: So was I! :lol2: You certainly aren't the first and you certainly won't be the last. Cats are acquisitive.
> 
> Gina (freekygeeky) has fostered 2 litters for Wood Green, but she ended up keeping some of the kittens :lol2: So be careful! :whistling2:
> :lol2: Shell and I are clones living identical lives in opposite parts of the country and my mother said that to me too! :gasp:
> 
> I gave up Christmas trees when I started breeding - the kittens just either knocked it down or pulled all the ornaments off the bottom 12"-18". :roll:
> Sorry Tom, had forgotten about the funeral :sad: but I did wonder where you were yesterday. Was it bad?
> I love sweet potatoes Shell. I mash them with butter and lotsa pepper, I par-boil them, coat them with oil and roast them and I bake them, both in the oven and the microwave! :2thumb:


 
I think I need to try sweet tatoes they actually sound scrummy:mf_dribble:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> No problem cat
> 
> 
> 
> I have got to get through Christmas with my 2 Sphynx, Dennis was a good boy with the tree but Harley hasnt spent a christmas with us yet so we shall see:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love hummous:mf_dribble: Soft skin doesnt bother me at all


try it shell, its devine!


----------



## Brithdir Barrd

*I have Casper she is a 3yr old maine **** x, my brothers cat got pregnant and I had the only black one. I dunno why I called her Casper just popped in my head when I first saw her and then his kids kept calling her Casper all the time and it just stuck then. 

I love her loads and now im a cat lover!*


----------



## Shell195

Brithdir Barrd said:


> *I have Casper she is a 3yr old maine **** x, my brothers cat got pregnant and I had the only black one. I dunno why I called her Casper just popped in my head when I first saw her and then his kids kept calling her Casper all the time and it just stuck then. *
> 
> *I love her loads and now im a cat lover!*


 
:welcome: Do you have a photo of Casper?


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> I gave up Christmas trees when I started breeding - the kittens just either knocked it down or pulled all the ornaments off the bottom 12"-18". :roll:


Zuki used to do that too, and then play football with all the baubles. I'd find no end of decorations behind all the furniture come the new year clean up. 



Shell195 said:


> I have got to get through Christmas with my 2 Sphynx, Dennis was a good boy with the tree but Harley hasnt spent a christmas with us yet so we shall see:lol2:


I was thinking of a real one this year, are they attracted more to real ones, or does the smell put them off? :whistling2:
We should all post some 'before and after' photos those that have cats, see who's tree is still standing by the end of the festive period :lol2:



Brithdir Barrd said:


> *I have Casper she is a 3yr old maine **** x, my brothers cat got pregnant and I had the only black one. I dunno why I called her Casper just popped in my head when I first saw her and then his kids kept calling her Casper all the time and it just stuck then. *
> 
> *I love her loads and now im a cat lover!*


Casper is an ace name :no1: (I am slightly biased as I have a dog named Casper  )
You will have to post some photos if you have any.


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> forgot to post your lighteres ladies, will get it done soon. eilleen did you send me your address?


No problem Cat - I'm certain I pm'd you, but I'll do it again to save you looking for it.

Cat even if you oven bake sweet taties the skin stays soft - it doesn't go all crispy and 'layery' like a normal tatie.



Brithdir Barrd said:


> *I have Casper she is a 3yr old maine **** x, my brothers cat got pregnant and I had the only black one. I dunno why I called her Casper just popped in my head when I first saw her and then his kids kept calling her Casper all the time and it just stuck then. *
> 
> *I love her loads and now im a cat lover!*


Yeh! Another one! :2thumb:

:welcome:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

dont worry eileen, i remember now! got it!


----------



## feorag

*H* said:


> Zuki used to do that too, and then play football with all the baubles. I'd find no end of decorations behind all the furniture come the new year clean up.


My problem was hazelnuts once I brought home my Sorcha. She used to play footie with them and was really good about stopping them before they went under the furniture - she used to look like a little squirrel holding them in her forefeet :flrt:

For weeks after Christmas we found hazelnuts, pecans and walnuts under all the furniture and the fridge and dishwasher in the kitchen. :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dont worry eileen, i remember now! got it!


Great thanks! :2thumb: You haven't told me how much I owe you - or are you waiting to see the cost of the postage?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> My problem was hazelnuts once I brought home my Sorcha. She used to play footie with them and was really good about stopping them before they went under the furniture - she used to look like a little squirrel holding them in her forefeet :flrt:
> 
> For weeks after Christmas we found hazelnuts, pecans and walnuts under all the furniture and the fridge and dishwasher in the kitchen. :lol2:
> *My chocolate point siamese girl Tiggywinkle had a thing for pipe cleaners twisted into spiders, she would play fetch for ages but when we got fed up she would poke them under the fridge and drop them into water bowls, long after we lost her we moved house and kept finding them under things as we moved the furniture out,it was very sad*
> 
> Great thanks! :2thumb: *You haven't told me how much I owe you* - or are you waiting to see the cost of the postage?


 


Me neither


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> *My chocolate point siamese girl Tiggywinkle had a thing for pipe cleaners twisted into spiders, she would play fetch for ages but when we got fed up she would poke them under the fridge and drop them into water bowls, long after we lost her we moved house and kept finding them under things as we moved the furniture out,it was very sad* :sad:


Aw, bless her! :flrt: Awful isn't it?

I was still finding hazelnuts in odd places 7 months after the squirrels left! :sad:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

my baby's still not home yet (


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my baby's still not home yet (


 
She has been sis napped:gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shes home! n look what shes brought me!


----------



## ditta

me home:2thumb:, we found toads in the front garden as i was leaving so spent 30 mins talking about them to my great niece, taytay:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sorry Tom, had forgotten about the funeral :sad: but I did wonder where you were yesterday. Was it bad?


i think it's yet to hit him tbh eileen. the service was very nice (lacking a better word) an i even got a little upset as i remmbered some of the memories i had of her. it's his birthday tomorrow too so i'm out again


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> me home:2thumb:, we found toads in the front garden as i was leaving so spent 30 mins talking about them to my great niece, taytay:lol2:


 i lve toads they look so grumpy :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Wow!! Pink flakes!! :gasp:

What's different about them to have pink wrappers!

You've got a good 'un there so I hope you appreciate her. 

My husband brings me Star Bars! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Brithdir Barrd

*Ok you asked for it heres CASPER!!!
























































*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> :gasp: Wow!! Pink flakes!! :gasp:
> 
> What's different about them to have pink wrappers!
> 
> You've got a good 'un there so I hope you appreciate her.
> 
> My husband brings me Star Bars! :mf_dribble:


nothings different! just theyre pink! its the tickled pink charity raisin money for cancer! 

and i do appreciate her! i look after her more than she looks after me me, a vegetarian has just disected a chicken carcass to make her sandwiches, isnt that appreciation in its best form?:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nothings different! just theyre pink! its the tickled pink charity raisin money for cancer!
> 
> and i do appreciate her! i look after her more than she looks after me me, a vegetarian has just disected a chicken carcass to make her sandwiches, isnt that appreciation in its best form?:lol2:


 diana wouldn't do that for me, she'll cook it, or get sliced meat out the packet but she, won't cut a joint or anything like that, i don't mind though she's lovely


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!! It is indeed Cat! 

Caspar is a gorgeous little black kittie! :flrt:

Tom I've just noticed your posts. There's very little good to be said about a funeral to be honest - I've been to so many now - in fact I went to 2 within 2 hours on Christmas Eve one year! :gasp: and they never get any easier.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!! It is indeed Cat!
> 
> Caspar is a gorgeous little black kittie! :flrt:
> 
> Tom I've just noticed your posts. There's very little good to be said about a funeral to be honest - I've been to so many now - in fact I went to 2 within 2 hours on Christmas Eve one year! :gasp: and they never get any easier.


 i've only been to 3 my grandad, my dad, and james' mums


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> diana wouldn't do that for me, she'll cook it, or get sliced meat out the packet but she, won't cut a joint or anything like that, i don't mind though she's lovely


not my favourite pastime to i will admit, but id do anythin for Ditta :flrt: dont tell her that though:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not my favourite pastime to i will admit, but id do anythin for Ditta :flrt: dont tell her that though:whistling2:


 aawwww and she won't even let you have a chi :gasp:



sorry ditta


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> aawwww and she won't even let you have a chi :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry ditta


i know, lifes a bitch, then you fall in love with one


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not my favourite pastime to i will admit, but id do anythin for Ditta :flrt: dont tell her that though:whistling2:


Course you would! :2thumb: I'd do anything for Barry, but I expect him to do more for me! :lol2:



tomwilson said:


> aawwww and she won't even let you have a chi :gasp:
> sorry ditta


Ooh Tom!









Good job you apologised to Ditta or she'd have your guts for garters! :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know, lifes a bitch, then you fall in love with one


No, surely it's "life's a bitch and then you turn into one!" :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I cook meat for the family but wont eat it myself, I do expect lots in return though:whistling2:

Casper is a cute kitty:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

!!" 1 Small Kc Stunning Smootthcoat Boy ""!!! in Pontefract, West Yorkshire ( Dogs For Sale ):flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> !!" 1 Small Kc Stunning Smootthcoat Boy ""!!! in Pontefract, West Yorkshire ( Dogs For Sale ):flrt:


 are we sharing ditta's wrath


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> are we sharing ditta's wrath


 
:lol2: Sounds good to me


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh hes gorgeous, i want a little girly though

shell, you a total veggie?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Sounds good to me


 hehe let the mischief begin 

Chihuahua Puppies For Sale in Gloucester, Gloucestershire ( Dogs For Sale )


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh hes gorgeous, i want a little girly though
> 
> shell, you a total veggie?


 

Im a plastic veggie as I eat fish, I never used to and at one point was even a vegan. I stopped eating meat when I was 18:gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just for shits n giggles


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just for shits n giggles
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs358.ash2/63841_10150270877585077_836100076_15046384_5580834_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 well it gave me giggles, just off to the loo now:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just for shits n giggles
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs358.ash2/63841_10150270877585077_836100076_15046384_5580834_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 

PMSL:roll2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> PMSL:roll2:


i took it for this weeks blankin challenge in off topic, got to do comedy poses for road signs. mines for the warnin sign for animals :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Im a plastic veggie as I eat fish, I never used to and at one point was even a vegan. I stopped eating meat when I was 18:gasp:


i think next year there should be a vegetarian bbq at the sanctuary open day! was gutted sellin that barbie and couldnt have anything!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> !!" 1 Small Kc Stunning Smootthcoat Boy ""!!! in Pontefract, West Yorkshire ( Dogs For Sale ):flrt:


Ooh Shell! Now it's you!









And Tom you're joining in - but at least you found one at a reasonable price!

Cat :roll2: PSML!!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think next year there should be a vegetarian bbq at the sanctuary open day! was gutted sellin that barbie and couldnt have anything!


 

I will see If they can sort something as at the Treasure hunt we also had a vegetarian bbq


----------



## tomwilson

when is the next event shell, willhave to try and come down


----------



## ami_j

my bday soon who wants to get me this :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> my bday soon who wants to get me this :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> image


You want a small middle-aged Korean man??? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You want a small middle-aged Korean man??? :gasp:


who doesnt :flrt:

silly sod lol


----------



## Amalthea

Hey, everybody!!

Casper is gorgeous!! Looks like our old kitty, Chester 

Just finished having something to eat after a party. Wasn't bad... About £250 in sales 

Facebook is amazing....... The 10 year reunion for my high school graduating class now has it's own page, so those of us NOT in the area can know what's going on and be able to make plans  I am so excited!! *lol* It's next year some time 

Am heading off to bed in a bit.... Work in the morning and then am being a model for a ladies night afterward (all Ann Summers stuff, but nothing too revealing).


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> who doesnt :flrt:
> 
> silly sod lol


So whats the ratty creature he is holding?


----------



## tomwilson

a gaint rat? suposed to be some big specimens running around middle england if you beleive the papers


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> So whats the ratty creature he is holding?


new species, well it was earlier in the year i think when they found it


Amalthea said:


> Hey, everybody!!
> 
> Casper is gorgeous!! Looks like our old kitty, Chester
> 
> Just finished having something to eat after a party. Wasn't bad... About £250 in sales
> 
> Facebook is amazing....... The 10 year reunion for my high school graduating class now has it's own page, so those of us NOT in the area can know what's going on and be able to make plans  I am so excited!! *lol* It's next year some time
> 
> Am heading off to bed in a bit.... Work in the morning and then am being a model for a ladies night afterward (all Ann Summers stuff, but nothing too revealing).


hey jen
look at the huge ratty...there was a vid too and im sure it was bruxing and boggling


tomwilson said:


> a gaint rat? suposed to be some big specimens running around middle england if you beleive the papers


nah its total crap stupid papers lol if you look at the pics , they only look big due to the perspective of the shot. plus wild male rats are pretty big but not really THAT big


----------



## Shell195

Tom our next open day thing is the first Sunday in September next year.
Thats a cute unknown ratty :flrt:

Sounds a good night Jen, did you sort a present for Gary?

Ive just fed the hoglets so I think its bedtime for me

Night all


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> You want a small middle-aged Korean man??? :gasp:


:lol2:#

Is that not the rat they found in New Guinea or some other unexplored forest somewhere where they found loads of new critters that had never been seen before? Twas on TV wasn't it?

Anyway I'll found out if anyone knows WTF I'm talking about tomorrow, cos I'm off to bed now!

Goodnight! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Very cute giant ratlet! 

Not sorted out a pressy, nope. Don't know what to get. I did, however, get myself some boots for work and a new pair of wellies  *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> new species, well it was earlier in the year i think when they found it
> 
> hey jen
> look at the huge ratty...there was a vid too and im sure it was bruxing and boggling
> 
> nah its total crap stupid papers lol if you look at the pics , they only look big due to the perspective of the shot. plus wild male rats are pretty big but not really THAT big


 thats what i thought tbh, the one i read never een had pictures just the testomony of the scalls who shot it and rang the press only when they went toget the body which they had dumped had been removed


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Tom our next open day thing is the first Sunday in September next year.
> Thats a cute unknown ratty :flrt:
> 
> Sounds a good night Jen, did you sort a present for Gary?
> 
> Ive just fed the hoglets so I think its bedtime for me
> 
> Night all


its wild too lol think how amazing domestic ones would be 


feorag said:


> :lol2:#
> 
> Is that not the rat they found in New Guinea or some other unexplored forest somewhere where they found loads of new critters that had never been seen before? Twas on TV wasn't it?
> 
> Anyway I'll found out if anyone knows WTF I'm talking about tomorrow, cos I'm off to bed now!
> 
> Goodnight! :flrt:


yes thats right 


night you two


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2:#
> 
> Is that not the rat they found in New Guinea or some other unexplored forest somewhere where they found loads of new critters that had never been seen before? Twas on TV wasn't it?
> 
> Anyway I'll found out if anyone knows WTF I'm talking about tomorrow, cos I'm off to bed now!
> 
> Goodnight! :flrt:


think you're right part off the lost land series i think


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Very cute giant ratlet!
> 
> Not sorted out a pressy, nope. Don't know what to get. I did, however, get myself some boots for work and a new pair of wellies  *lol*


arent they jen  we should go over and borrow some and set up a breeding programme for massive rats *nods*


tomwilson said:


> thats what i thought tbh, the one i read never een had pictures just the testomony of the scalls who shot it and rang the press only when they went toget the body which they had dumped had been removed


amazing what makes the news


----------



## Amalthea

Heading off to bed. Nighty night


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Heading off to bed. Nighty night


night jen


----------



## tomwilson

good night eileen, shell and jen


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> arent they jen  we should go over and borrow some and set up a breeding programme for massive rats *nods*
> 
> amazing what makes the news


 have to fill the gaps between scare stories and false politics with something haven't they :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> have to fill the gaps between scare stories and false politics with something haven't they :lol2:


that they do. so glad i abandoned the idea of going into journalism, just wish i hadnt wasted the time learning it


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> that they do. so glad i abandoned the idea of going into journalism, just wish i hadnt wasted the time learning it


 i wish i new what i wanted to do right now tbh


----------



## Alex

Morning...


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Morning...


areyou actually sticking about for any length of time? come on msn whats been going on mate


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> areyou actually sticking about for any length of time? come on msn whats been going on mate


Ah, my grandads not been very well lately, neithers my dad. Theyre about sorted now. Rest of the time it's college/car work.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Ah, my grandads not been very well lately, neithers my dad. Theyre about sorted now. Rest of the time it's college/car work.


ah im sorry to hear that
what did you end up with in that litter then?


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Ah, my grandads not been very well lately, neithers my dad. Theyre about sorted now. Rest of the time it's college/car work.


 hope there on the mend now mate


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ah im sorry to hear that


Doubt i'll be around much atall anymore really. Once I have scrapped this car, and get a new one, we can finally do that meet, cos there was no chance I could have gone to Doncaster at all after all this happened.


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> hope there on the mend now mate


 Thanks Tom


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Doubt i'll be around much atall anymore really. Once I have scrapped this car, and get a new one, we can finally do that meet, cos there was no chance I could have gone to Doncaster at all after all this happened.


nah didnt expect you too really, dont even know when next donny is think its next year
what did you get them hamster wise


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Thanks Tom


 don't mention it mate


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> nah didnt expect you too really, dont even know when next donny is think its next year
> what did you get them hamster wise


3 LH Torts, and Eight LH rust :gasp:



tomwilson said:


> don't mention it mate


 :2thumb:

Oh, and to top it all off, my NHC subscriptions been cancelled  I paid for a year not long ago, never gonna get my prefix now.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> 3 LH Torts, and Eight LH rust :gasp:
> 
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Oh, and to top it all off, my NHC subscriptions been cancelled  I paid for a year not long ago, never gonna get my prefix now.


rust?ok thats pretty unexpected , should be golds and yellows
banded torts?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> rust?ok thats pretty unexpected , should be golds and yellows
> banded torts?


 No bandeds yet but my other tort is expecting.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> No bandeds yet but my other tort is expecting.


lol dont tease me 
you will have to get pics cos im stumped how thats happened tbh
id chase up the NHC thing if you have paid it they cant expire you, plus theres extenuating circumstances...you NEED that prefix , youve worked too hard
which did you breed Nirvanas mum? you should breed nirvana before she gets much older , tbh i think uprooting her now would be unfair


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> lol dont tease me
> you will have to get pics cos im stumped how thats happened tbh
> id chase up the NHC thing if you have paid it they cant expire you, plus theres extenuating circumstances...you NEED that prefix , youve worked too hard
> which did you breed Nirvanas mum? you should breed nirvana before she gets much older , tbh i think uprooting her now would be unfair


 Yeah deffo rusts. 

I have sent an email. I noticed the message it says, April 25th 2010, for 1 year £11.00. then ***** ******** has ended your subscription on the 25th sept 2010 . If I have to pay again im not gonna, just going to end it.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Yeah deffo rusts.
> 
> I have sent an email. I noticed the message it says, April 25th 2010, for 1 year £11.00. then ***** ******** has ended your subscription on the 25th sept 2010 . If I have to pay again im not gonna, just going to end it.


that sucks :\
totally baffled as there should be yellow males and that would overide any rust if the female carried it


----------



## tomwilson

i'm off to bed guys, nice speeking again alex hpe things start looking up for you man.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, Shell


----------



## Shell195

What you up to today?


----------



## Amalthea

Work.... Then I am helping one of the other party planners out with a ladies night. She needs models. Am a bit nervous. She said it won't be anything revealing, though, so it should be ok.

How about you?


----------



## Shell195

Not much, Im going to clean the small furries out later


----------



## Amalthea

Exciting 

Last night, I plugged my phone in for shits and giggles, cuz you never know........... Well............... It's doing a hell of a lot more than it was!  It turns on and everything, but the buttons don't seem to work. So I'm gonna have Gary take it to the phone doctor today when he drops me off for work. See what they say..... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Exciting
> 
> Last night, I plugged my phone in for shits and giggles, cuz you never know........... Well............... It's doing a hell of a lot more than it was!  It turns on and everything, but the buttons don't seem to work. So I'm gonna have Gary take it to the phone doctor today when he drops me off for work. See what they say..... *fingers crossed*


 
I hope they can save it


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* I just gave an old man a heart attack, I think. Am just wearing a chemise and there was a knock at the door (while I was brushing my teeth, I might add), so I answered. There was a lady and a man there. Evangelists. The man started first then when he saw what I was wearing, he grumbled, turned red, and hid behind the woman *LMAO*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* I just gave an old man a heart attack, I think. Am just wearing a chemise and there was a knock at the door (while I was brushing my teeth, I might add), so I answered. There was a lady and a man there. Evangelists. The man started first then when he saw what I was wearing, he grumbled, turned red, and hid behind the woman *LMAO*


 

Hes now offiicially a "SINNER." PMSL :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, it was funny!! Good way to get them to leave ya alone! *lol* The woman was like "we can see that you're busy, but we're doing a bible study" *LMAO*


----------



## Shell195

Fudge who is a small black cat about 9 years old NEVER escapes, she doesnt even go in the garden. Last night she was on our bed when I put Elmo in the bedroom so I picked her up and put her on the landing. When I was going to bed last night I went to put her and Inky in the living room where they sleep, no Fudge, Ive still not found her 
Ive checked all the cupboards, rooms and garden and nothing, I am very worried


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no  I'm sure she'll pop out when she's ready to, though {{{hugs}}}


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

keep us posted, hope she turns up, im sure she will x


----------



## feorag

Morning all! :grin1:


tomwilson said:


> think you're right part off the lost land series i think


Yup! That's the one I think this must be the rat off that.



Shell195 said:


> Fudge who is a small black cat about 9 years old NEVER escapes, she doesnt even go in the garden. Last night she was on our bed when I put Elmo in the bedroom so I picked her up and put her on the landing. When I was going to bed last night I went to put her and Inky in the living room where they sleep, no Fudge, Ive still not found her
> Ive checked all the cupboards, rooms and garden and nothing, I am very worried


Oh no! Shell. Do you have a cat flap so the cats can go out into the garden at any time or do you lock it when you're in bed?

I hope she's hiding out in the garde somewhere.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all! :grin1:Yup! That's the one I think this must be the rat off that.
> 
> Oh no! Shell. Do you have a cat flap so the cats can go out into the garden at any time or do you lock it when you're in bed?
> 
> I hope she's hiding out in the garden somewhere.


They use the dog flap and the landing window is always left open for them, still no sign and Ive even looked in the woods at the back. Chris was on nights so is still in bed but once he is up I will search his room too.
The garden is to small for her to hide away so I know shes not there. Im worried something has happened to her and keep having a vision of finding her dead in the house, morbid cow arent I


----------



## feorag

Not at all - I'd be thinking exactly the same thing to be honest (although you probably know that! :roll


----------



## *H*

I'm sorry your cats gone missing Shell 

Is there any where near by she could have got locked into last night? A neighbours shed or conservatory, have you got a shed?

Zuki went missing for 10 days once. I searched high and low, went out at night calling him, knocked on all the neighbours doors to see if they'd seen him. The last night, I went out calling him and I heard a frantic meowing coming from 2 doors down - a empty house that was being done up. He was locked in their shed  There was no one home, so I had to break into the shed (after climbing on their van to gain entrance to the garden) to rescue him. Bless him, he'd been there for 10 days! They must have known, or other neighbours must have heard him.
He was ok though, very skinny and shock up but recovered fine. 
God, for a cat that never wondered far he managed to get himself into some situations that one. 
Fingers crossed for her safe return xxx


Casper the cat is very cute! I love that photo if him in the snow, he looks like a panther :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

*H* said:


> I'm sorry your cats gone missing Shell
> 
> Is there any where near by she could have got locked into last night? A neighbours shed or conservatory, have you got a shed?
> 
> Zuki went missing for 10 days once. I searched high and low, went out at night calling him, knocked on all the neighbours doors to see if they'd seen him. The last night, I went out calling him and I heard a frantic meowing coming from 2 doors down - a empty house that was being done up. He was locked in their shed  There was no one home, so I had to break into the shed (after climbing on their van to gain entrance to the garden) to rescue him. Bless him, he'd been there for 10 days! They must have known, or other neighbours must have heard him.
> He was ok though, very skinny and shock up but recovered fine.
> God, for a cat that never wondered far he managed to get himself into some situations that one.
> Fingers crossed for her safe return xxx
> 
> 
> Casper the cat is very cute! I love that photo if him in the snow, he looks like a panther :flrt:


They cant get out the garden (other than Elmo if he chooses) and is always to be found on the TV or on our bed. At 6.30 last night I took her and the various others off our bed so I could lock Elmo in our bedroom so the that was the last time I saw her. She doesnt even go out in the garden and she seems happy to stay inside.
Recently she has taken to falling off the TV and we just thought silly cat as the rest of the time she acts normally but now I wonder if it was something more


----------



## Shell195

Who shall I kill first,Sopie or Fudge:devil:
Sophie said she checked her room properly last night and this morning, I went to look under her bed but she insisted that she wasnt there:bash:
Sophie has gone out so Ive yet again done a house search and when I looked under her bed there is bloody Fudge who stretched yawned and trotted downstairs:bash:
I have opened tinned food which they dont get often, I have rattled, tapped and shouted and not one word from her. I wouldnt mind, the bedroom door is wide open so Prince can come and go as he pleases, its not as if she was locked in.
Im relieved that Ive found her but want to kill her and Sophie for all the stress its caused me:bash:


----------



## *H*

Oh Shell, I'm glad she's ok!!!
Just tell your daughter that the cat accidentally pee'd on her favorite handbag... she'll search better next time  :lol2:

Good news she's ok though, you had me worried too there!


----------



## Shell195

*H* said:


> Oh Shell, I'm glad she's ok!!!
> Just tell your daughter that the cat accidentally pee'd on her favorite handbag... she'll search better next time  :lol2:
> 
> Good news she's ok though, you had me worried too there!


 
No chance of that happeneing as she has a huge wall hanger for all 30 of her handbags:lol2: Ive just text her and she said"What a bitch, I checked there" At least I know Fudge is safe and well and that is all that matters I suppose
Bloody cats, whoever said animals reduce stress was lying:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Phew, that's a relief! Do you think she may be going deaf and so didn't hear you shouting and rattling the cat food tin?

As far as Sophie is concerned - well she's young! When they're young (and men for all their lives! :roll if what they're looking for doesn't jump up and hit them in the face, it's not there! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Phew, that's a relief! Do you think she may be going deaf and so didn't hear you shouting and rattling the cat food tin?
> 
> As far as Sophie is concerned - well she's young! When they're young (and men for all their lives! :roll if what they're looking for doesn't jump up and hit them in the face, it's not there! :lol2:


 
I dont think shes deaf as she hears the rattle of cat kibble in the dishes and is usually the first to shout.

Why do kids and men search for things like that:crazy: I always look for things thoroughly, if of course I can remember what I was looking for in the first place:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I wish I knew why :roll: but it's very true isn't it?

I think it's because we women and mothers are so efficient they can say they can't find it without properly looking, knowing that we will go and find it instantly! *shrugs*


----------



## ditta

just rushed to garden to take photo of a cute little robin, but cat threw a box downstairs and scared it away:whip:


----------



## feorag

Naughty Cat! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Oh, it was funny!! Good way to get them to leave ya alone! *lol* The woman was like "we can see that you're busy, but we're doing a bible study" *LMAO*


ROFL:lol2::lol2::lol2:

glad fudge showed up safe


----------



## Shell195

Some of my cats are scratting so I decided to Frontline them since I bought the 500ml size for £38 and Fudge has just tried to savage me:gasp: I am now covered in scratches:bash:
I did the dogs yesterday and they were all well behaved. My house hasnt been the same since the neighbours neglected cat invaded us, Im so glad hes now at the sanctuary

My 2 nekkid men are all clean and shiney after their baths:flrt: I on the other hand have weeping scratches, hoglet gloop on my feet, rat pee on my hands and feel all hot and sweaty:bash: Bathtime for me I think


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell & Eileen, I can't find my laptop anywhere! Any ideas where it could be??? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Open yer eyes and look! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: Open yer eyes and look! :bash: :lol2:


Oh yeah, there it is!!! Thanks hun! : victory:

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yeah, there it is!!! Thanks hun! : victory:
> 
> :lol2:


 

Males can be quite silly at times:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Males can be quite silly at times:whistling2:


We can? We're allowed to be silly??? What times are we allowed to be silly??? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We can? We're allowed to be silly??? What times are we allowed to be silly??? :gasp:


 
Most of the time:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Most of the time:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oooooo.................





















There, thats one bit of sillyness from me! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yeah, there it is!!! Thanks hun! : victory:
> 
> :lol2:


Told you! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Most of the time:Na_Na_Na_Na:


They already are most of the time.

Colin! :gasp: I know you've got stuff in your face etc but you look very different there than on other photos I've seen of you. I don't think I'd have recognised you on that one! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin! :gasp: I know you've got stuff in your face etc but you look very different there than on other photos I've seen of you. I don't think I'd have recognised you on that one! :gasp:


Maybe cos I've not got my glasses on? Mind you, that pic was taken at Lords House Farm, where I used to work. I lost quite a bit of weight due to the running after sheep, wrestling Fallow Deer, trekking Llamas, fighting with Reindeer, carrying a Rhea, etc etc :lol2:

This is my usual look:










I have put on weight these last few months due to being out of work, unfortunately


----------



## Shell195

Have you seen the Super dairies they are planning on building ?
Im horrified :devil::bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Have you seen the Super dairies they are planning on building ?
> Im horrified :devil::bash:


No, whats this???


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> No, whats this???


Sickening
Super-dairy: cash cow but environmental hazard? - Channel4 News


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

NAUGHTY CAT?? NAUGHTY CAT??? ive just cleaned 3/4 of the house non stop while shes sat on her pooter!! pft!! i think i must be gettin ill again doin all that! had to force myself to sit down for the x factor as i wanna carry on!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sickening
> Super-dairy: cash cow but environmental hazard? - Channel4 News


So basically, our already awful farming practices will be backed up by a huge factory-farmed dairy side-kick! Great, just what we need! How selfish! :bash: 

I really do despair at the farming industry, it sickens me! In a country where animal welfare standards are supposed to be one of the best in the world, how can we justify practices such as farrowing crates for pigs, & the intensive factory-farming of chickens, turkeys, ducks & pigs. :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> So basically, our already awful farming practices will be backed up by a huge factory-farmed dairy side-kick! Great, just what we need! How selfish! :bash:
> 
> I really do despair at the farming industry, it sickens me! In a country where animal welfare standards are supposed to be one of the best in the world, how can we justify practices such as farrowing crates for pigs, & the intensive factory-farming of chickens, turkeys, ducks & pigs. :devil:


 

Totally agree Colin, Im not vegan but ffs the dairy industry is bad enough without condeming cows to a lifetime of overcrowding and indoor living. Cows are meant to freerange in fields not be forced to live inside:bash:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> NAUGHTY CAT?? NAUGHTY CAT??? ive just cleaned 3/4 of the house non stop while shes sat on her pooter!! pft!! i think i must be gettin ill again doin all that! had to force myself to sit down for the x factor as i wanna carry on!


 
:lol2: I hope she is stood fanning you and mopping your feverish brow:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I hope she is stood fanning you and mopping your feverish brow:whistling2:


 
did she buggerybollocks!! 

ive even made her cheese butties in the bath. not sure what im gunna have for tea though!!

you should see how iv set out my high heels in their boxes and my handbags. admittedly ive only got about 5 unlike soph. i might go take a pic :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> did she buggerybollocks!!
> 
> ive even made her cheese butties in the bath. not sure what im gunna have for tea though!!
> 
> you should see how iv set out my high heels in their boxes and my handbags. admittedly ive only got about 5 unlike soph. i might go take a pic :lol2:


 
Aaaarghhh shoes, Soph is a shoeaholic and a bagaholic, she has that many she cant display them. Do you actually wear your shoes as Soph only wears them once so she doesnt ruin them :2wallbang:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Aaaarghhh shoes, Soph is a shoeaholic and a bagaholic, she has that many she cant display them. Do you actually wear your shoes as Soph only wears them once so she doesnt ruin them :2wallbang:


i do wear them, though ive had 4 pairs for a month n only wore one of um so far :lol2:

i think im into heels handbags n skirts, dont have enough of either though :lol2:


----------



## *H*

Shoes shouldn't be worn! :gasp:
They should be displayed and admired :flrt:


----------



## Alex

Shell195 said:


> Totally agree Colin, Im not vegan but ffs the dairy industry is bad enough without condeming cows to a lifetime of overcrowding and indoor living. Cows are meant to freerange in fields not be forced to live inside:bash:


It's not productive for them to have 100 cows in a space that could hold 1000 intense farming ones. One word, money. Thats all they care about.


(Just to confirm, I dont support what they are doing in any way)


----------



## Alex

Argh, just noticed my Premium Member subscription expires tomorrow. Don't know whether to renew or not.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i didnt bother renewin it, no point imo for me


shell, eileen, i need help choosin a hair cut! i wanna style change!


----------



## Alex

I dont like the adverts though haha. To be honest, I paid for a subscription, then didn't come here for ages, I wasted loads of it lol.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Argh, just noticed my Premium Member subscription expires tomorrow. Don't know whether to renew or not.


didnt you only renew a couple of months ago?for a year


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> didnt you only renew a couple of months ago?for a year


I only renewed mine as I couldnt be doing with adverts, I did it for 6 months though


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i didnt bother renewin it, no point imo for me
> 
> 
> shell, eileen, i need help choosin a hair cut! i wanna style change!


 
Any ideas Cat?
You can put your own image on here and add hairstyles http://www.ukhairdressers.com/hair_move/index.asp


Ive just fallen asleep sat upright with Dennis on my shoulder with his face pressed against mine, Steve was gonna take a pic but thought I would have gone mad lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> didnt you only renew a couple of months ago?for a year


 April 3rd for 6 months. All it is is money lately.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Any ideas Cat?


 
you been watchin x factor shell? 

im thinkin either the long mohawk the blonde in hustle has, though i woulddnt be able to do that myself so would be a one off, or somethin like this ( they style not the colour )
http://emo-hairstyles-for-girls.the...2/blonde-Emo-Hairstyles-For-Girls-296x300.jpg

though if i could have her whole head put on my body i would be ore than happy :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I only renewed mine as I couldnt be doing with adverts, I did it for 6 months though


ive never bothered lol none of the benefits have screamed omg you NEED this to me lol 


Alex said:


> April 3rd for 6 months. All it is is money lately.


you soon get used to the ads mate and if your not gonna be on theres no point


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ive never bothered lol none of the benefits have screamed omg you NEED this to me lol
> 
> you soon get used to the ads mate and if your not gonna be on theres no point


 Adverts sold it to me. So annoying posts full of ad's.

Ah one good thing, I got my Username changed to Alex on AC :no1: Every site I use now my username is Alex


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Adverts sold it to me. So annoying posts full of ad's.
> 
> Ah one good thing, I got my Username changed to Alex on AC :no1: Every site I use now my username is Alex


haha cool


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what about this one?! :mf_dribble: Ditta would love that one haha
Google Image Result for http://s.bebo.com/app-image/7948595619/5411656627/PROFILE/i.quizzaz.com/img/q/u/08/05/16/punk.jpg


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

come on guys help!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> come on guys help!


 
you aint giving us much help lol


----------



## feorag

Been watching telly all night - come dancing, X Factor, Casualty and now PMSL at Michael McIntyre! :lol2:

Cat I like the first photo you posted. I think you'd suit it long but layered right out and brightly coloured.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> you aint giving us much help lol


ive just posted a link for you to look at you senile sod!:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

http://www.hairstyleslibrary.com/images/scenehair38.jpg

http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/img/5519/Alicia/639l.jpg

that kinda style 

what do you think of goin blonde? :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

wont let me put my image up on that hair website shell


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> http://www.hairstyleslibrary.com/images/scenehair38.jpg
> 
> http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/img/5519/Alicia/639l.jpg
> 
> that kinda style
> 
> what do you think of goin blonde? :gasp:


 
Senile sod indeed:bash:

I like the first one, not sure about full blonde


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Senile sod indeed:bash:
> 
> I like the first one, not sure about full blonde


how about the blonde with the dark bits in the front like the first one? you think the actual style would suit me?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> haha cool


Don't know whether to go for it. I am on AC alot more so went Gold on there. But tbh thats 'cos I like AC, It's too hostile here.


----------



## feorag

I like the hairstyle, but for me too much blonde. I think half in half or half blonde, quarter red, quarter brown/black.

And now I'm off to bed. Partying tomorrow down in Teesside. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya you lot! Its Clark's birthday on Monday, but because we are having to change benefit from JSA to ESA, & of course they dont rush, I can't afford to get Clark anything. I do plan to get him something special for christmas, I just have to work out a couple of things first, but I still feel a bit crap not having anything to give him on Monday.


----------



## Alex

Evening Colin


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Evening Colin


Hiya mate, long time no chat : victory:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya mate, long time no chat : victory:


 Haha yep, long time  Had some problems, but they are all on their way to being sorted now : victory: So, how are you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Haha yep, long time  Had some problems, but they are all on their way to being sorted now : victory: So, how are you?


Glad to hear things are improving with you.

Im ok thanks, bored, but ok. :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Glad to hear things are improving with you.
> 
> Im ok thanks, bored, but ok. :lol2:


 Thanks 

And i'm bored too lol.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Don't know whether to go for it. I am on AC alot more so went Gold on there. But tbh thats 'cos I like AC, It's too hostile here.


aye its not as good on here in most sections as it was


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> aye its not as good on here in most sections as it was


 The banter we have on there is epic.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> The banter we have on there is epic.


not as epic as the msn banter was LMAO
only cos this isnt 18 plus and what we write is out there for all to see tho


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> not as epic as the msn banter was LMAO
> only cos this isnt 18 plus and what we write is out there for all to see tho


 Haha ofcourse not. Is Jake and Sam still around?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Haha ofcourse not. Is Jake and Sam still around?


jakes gone bed, me and sam are nattering tho lol

hey col


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> jakes gone bed, me and sam are nattering tho lol
> 
> hey col


 Aww little Jakey.

How comes Sam's not about on here anymore?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Aww little Jakey.
> 
> How comes Sam's not about on here anymore?


shes not been well for the past week or so


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> shes not been well for the past week or so


 Ah, not good


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Ah, not good


no
you ever gonna text me your new number lol


----------



## Amalthea

Morning *yawn* So tired. Didn't get home til well after 1 last night and now I've got work. Made £40 being a model and helper monkey, though.... So not bad


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Morning *yawn* So tired. Didn't get home til well after 1 last night and now I've got work. Made £40 being a model and helper monkey, though.... So not bad


 
Did you enjoy it?

Ive been up since 8.00:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! I was awake at 8:30, but only cos the alarm went off to get me up! :lol2:

It's my cousin's 80th birthday lunch today so we're meeting at her daughters in Eaglescliffe and going to some fancy restaurant in Yarm for lunch.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all! I was awake at 8:30, but only cos the alarm went off to get me up! :lol2:
> 
> It's my cousin's 80th birthday lunch today so we're meeting at her daughters in Eaglescliffe and going to some fancy restaurant in Yarm for lunch.


 

Have a good day Eileen:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Heres a video of the open day, its very disappointing though as it is mainly the dog show with a few birds, no skunks, no alpacas, no pony, no sanctuary animals, no stalls:bash:
Jen will like it though as she is on most of it:lol2:

YouTube - open day at Woodlands Animal Sanctuary 2010.avi


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

how come people can see my infarctions on my profile page? can you see um on everyones who has them?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how come people can see my infarctions on my profile page? can you see um on everyones who has them?


 
I didnt know you could:gasp:

Goes to see>>>>>>>>>>>>


ETA This is all I can see


Total Posts: 11,576
Posts Per Day: 10.01
Find all posts by xXFooFooLaFluffXx
Find all threads started by xXFooFooLaFluffXx
Visitor Messages

Total Messages: 99
Most Recent Message: 22-09-2010 05:14 PM
Visitor Messages for xXFooFooLaFluffXx
Post a visitor message for xXFooFooLaFluffXx
General Information

Join Date: 04-08-2007
Referrals: 0


----------



## ditta

bloody hell the video is the jen and deisel show with a very tiny cameo appearance by baby dice and my fat arse:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> bloody hell the video is the jen and deisel show with a very tiny cameo appearance by baby dice and my fat arse:lol2:


 

Totally agree with the Jen and Diesel show, she even gets a speaking part:gasp:. None of us are happy as its all the dog show:bash: Bring back the man who did it last year he gave a general overview of the whole day


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Totally agree with the Jen and Diesel show, she even gets a speaking part:gasp:. None of us are happy as its all the dog show:bash: Bring back the man who did it last year he gave a general overview of the whole day


 hmmm no mention of my fat arse :whip::whip::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Did you enjoy it?
> 
> Ive been up since 8.00:gasp:


Yeah, it was good  Very unorganised, though. *shrugs*



Shell195 said:


> Heres a video of the open day, its very disappointing though as it is mainly the dog show with a few birds, no skunks, no alpacas, no pony, no sanctuary animals, no stalls:bash:
> Jen will like it though as she is on most of it:lol2:
> 
> YouTube - open day at Woodlands Animal Sanctuary 2010.avi


Geez!! The mutt and I are in there a lot!! And ya hear me telling Diesel off for peeing and saying Dice is holding everybody up :lol2:



ditta said:


> bloody hell the video is the jen and deisel show with a very tiny cameo appearance by baby dice and my fat arse:lol2:


Diesel didn't win, though.... You even see us sitting on the sidelines and Diesel laying there playing with his toy :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how come people can see my infarctions on my profile page? can you see um on everyones who has them?


I can't see anything either - is it not just you who can see them so you know???

Watched the video - as someone who wasn't there I thought it looked a great day, but to much emphasis on dogs and singers and not enough of people watching what's going on. Reptiles and BOP were good, but not long enough!

So you'll have gathered that I'm home now - lovely day - shame about the rain though!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I can't see anything either - is it not just you who can see them so you know???
> 
> Watched the video - as someone who wasn't there I thought it looked a great day, but* to much emphasis on dogs and singers* and not enough of people watching what's going on. Reptiles and BOP were good, but not long enough!
> 
> So you'll have gathered that I'm home now - lovely day - shame about the rain though!


 
Wasnt it just:bash: Our vet "Iain" seemed to star in the whole thing. We never paid for the video but thats not the point, it should have shown the whole day not just one part of it:bash:

Im glad you had a good day:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I did spot baby Dice who looked like she was trying to compete in the dog show, but given how unusual it is to see a skunk walking around on a lead I would have thought whoever was making the film would have given her a little bit more than a passing flourish! :bash:

I did have a lovely day - Helen, my cousin's daughter, was over from New York which was unexpected, so there was Marion (my cousin) and her husband, Helen, Fiona (whose house we were at) her husband and 2 boys (one of whom is at Manchester Uni), my other cousin (Marion's brother), his wife and youngest daughter with her husband and beautiful 9 month old baby, who all live over Manchester way and Marion's friend who was bridesmaid with me when they got married and her husband, so a fairly small group of people who meet together very rarely and when they do never stop talking! :lol2:

We had a wonderful seafood starter just huge plates of Moules Mariniere, dressed crab, smoked salmon, prawns, cod in batter, far too much for us all to eat as a starter and there was loads left :gasp: Then most of us had roast beef, which was beautifully cooked, some had cottage pie and some had smoked haddock. Then we all taxied back to Fiona's and had champagne, coffee and beautiful home mead cakes.

So it was a lovely day, food was superb and I'm still full now!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a great day, Eileen!!


----------



## feorag

It was indeed! Lot of nostalgia! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, I have fallen in love with this necklace!!! Do you think you could make something similar?? 

Love Bites Choker - New Age & Spiritual Gifts at Pyramid Collection=


----------



## feorag

It looks fairly simple - shame I can't see the back to work out how they've put such a wide velvet band onto a lobster clasp? I could make it using velcro???

Guessing how to make it, I'm assuming that the 2 'bites' are maybe stud earrings and the chains are attached at the back, but I don't know - can't imagine how else I could get the chains to attach.


----------



## Alex

Evening


----------



## Shell195

Alex said:


> Evening


Hi Alex


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It looks fairly simple - shame I can't see the back to work out how they've put such a wide velvet band onto a lobster clasp? I could make it using velcro???
> 
> Guessing how to make it, I'm assuming that the 2 'bites' are maybe stud earrings and the chains are attached at the back, but I don't know - can't imagine how else I could get the chains to attach.


 

Im sure you will figure it out Eileen:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Heres a video of the open day, its very disappointing though as it is mainly the dog show with a few birds, no skunks, no alpacas, no pony, no sanctuary animals, no stalls:bash:
> Jen will like it though as she is on most of it:lol2:
> 
> YouTube - open day at Woodlands Animal Sanctuary 2010.avi


Hey Shell,

Who supplied the reptiles?

Also, was there any parrots at the open day? If not, I may have an idea for your next one :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

God, where is everyone today? Its been so quiet in this thread today!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Shell,
> 
> Who supplied the reptiles?
> 
> Also, was there any parrots at the open day? If not, I may have an idea for your next one :whistling2:


 

Northwest Reptile rescue brought the reptiles.
They are a bit funny about parrots as they dont believe in caged/handreared birds. They dont even like me having APH :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Northwest Reptile rescue brought the reptiles.
> They are a bit funny about parrots as they dont believe in caged/handreared birds. They dont even like me having APH :gasp:


I was suprised to see the lizards in small tanks without any substrate or a bit of a hiding place.

Who are a bit funny about cage birds/hand-reared birds/your APH?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I was suprised to see the lizards in small tanks without any substrate or a bit of a hiding place.
> 
> Who are a bit funny about cage birds/hand-reared birds/your APH?


 
The reptile rescue brought them in viewing tanks but yes I agree they should have had at least a hide.
The other trustees are funny about things


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> The reptile rescue brought them in viewing tanks but yes I agree they should have had at least a hide.
> The other trustees are funny about things


Mmm, not being nasty here, but thats a rather narrow-minded view from the other trustees IMO. Cage birds & hand-reared birds are a big part of the animal-leeping world & isnt going away, so surely they would want to support & advocate the responsible keeping & highlight the incorrect & misinformed parts of that hobby?

I was going to say, at the next open day I could bring along my 3 parrots (in cages) & some of my friend's parrots (in cages apart from a Scarlet macaw, who's wings are permanently damaged due to him being locked in a small cage for 14 years, sohe could be out loose). I could have a stall & information table.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, not being nasty here, but thats a rather narrow-minded view from the other trustees IMO. Cage birds & hand-reared birds are a big part of the animal-leeping world & isnt going away, so surely they would want to support & advocate the responsible keeping & highlight the incorrect & misinformed parts of that hobby?
> 
> I was going to say, at the next open day I could bring along my 3 parrots (in cages) & some of my friend's parrots (in cages apart from a Scarlet macaw, who's wings are permanently damaged due to him being locked in a small cage for 14 years, sohe could be out loose). I could have a stall & information table.


 
They are narrow minded, they dont like the idea of any exotics at all which makes me an outcast. I will mention the parrots and see what they say.
Bedtime for me as Im up early for hoggy feeding time

Night Col x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> They are narrow minded, they dont like the idea of any exotics at all which makes me an outcast. I will mention the parrots and see what they say.
> Bedtime for me as Im up early for hoggy feeding time
> 
> Night Col x


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGHhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGHhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> What?


stressed to :censor:
one of the rats has a pretty nasty looking eye, reckon its gonna need to come out so need to get on to the vets first thing tomorrow, really hate them having surgery and its gonna cost me an arm and a leg


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> stressed to :censor:
> one of the rats has a pretty nasty looking eye, reckon its gonna need to come out so need to get on to the vets first thing tomorrow, really hate them having surgery and its gonna cost me an arm and a leg


Buggar, thats not good. Hope it doesn't have to come out hun.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Buggar, thats not good. Hope it doesn't have to come out hun.


i will be suprised if it doesnt  looks really bad , would of had him to emergency (dno how with no transport though) if he seemed like hes in pain but hes not bothered when i look at it


----------



## Alex

Hi, and bye Shell :lol2: Have been on the phone for nearly 3 and a half hours, just got off the phone haha.

So who's still about?


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> It looks fairly simple - shame I can't see the back to work out how they've put such a wide velvet band onto a lobster clasp? I could make it using velcro???
> 
> Guessing how to make it, I'm assuming that the 2 'bites' are maybe stud earrings and the chains are attached at the back, but I don't know - can't imagine how else I could get the chains to attach.


I think it's awesome looking!! I'd be happy with a narrower band, if it's easier to make (notice it says made in the UK, as well *lol*)

I just got out of bed :blush: Was snuggling with two of my favorite boys!! Both Lou and Diesel decided to come snuggle :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> God, where is everyone today? Its been so quiet in this thread today!


That's cos I was out all day! :whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, not being nasty here, but thats a rather narrow-minded view from the other trustees IMO. Cage birds & hand-reared birds are a big part of the animal-leeping world & isnt going away, so surely they would want to support & advocate the responsible keeping & highlight the incorrect & misinformed parts of that hobby?


Absolutely agree with that Colin. (well apart from the animal leeping world cos not all animals can leep :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2.
Seriously though people keeping animals as a hobby is never going to change or stop! Your trustees can't change the world and stop people doing what they disapprove of, so they should be responsible and embrace the fact and educate - hopefully preventing people keeping their animals wrongly. Which I'm sure is exactly what you think Shell! Silly trustees! :bash: 

However, it begs the question "why is it OK for Ditta to bring along a skunk??" (no offence to Ditta of course, just a general observation of possible hypocrasy)



Amalthea said:


> I think it's awesome looking!! I'd be happy with a narrower band, if it's easier to make (notice it says made in the UK, as well *lol*)


Let me look into it then and I'll see what I can do!

Got the chain, got the red crystal droplets - just need to look into red stud earrings and velvet, which shouldn't be too difficult.

I presume that cos you've got skinny wrists that you'll also have a skinny neck, so you'd better give me your neck measurement! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Will check the neck measurement *lol* But probably!! :lol2: Jen's a freak


----------



## Amalthea

Just measured and if I measure quite loosely, my neck is 15 inches. Is that skinny? *lol*


----------



## feorag

No I would say that's average. When I was a teenager I liked men's shirts and I wore a 14 and half inch collar. So I would say that's average.

I don't know if you can buy a crimp that is wide enough to take that width of velvet - I'm assuming it is attached in some way to a crimp like a long bar which a ring in the centre, then the jump ring and lobster clasp attached to that ring, but I've never seen anything like that in my jewellery searches?

I'll do some homework though.


----------



## Amalthea

Like I said, feel free to use a different "base" for it  If you can think of something that'll work, that's fine  I found it while looking for Halloween costumes and showing Mom pictures. She then said to check out that company. I am in love most of the things they sell. Not good *lol*


----------



## *H*

Can you make men's bracelets Eileen? I've seen some on ebay

dan-cupid items - Get great deals on ethnic, Wristbands items on eBay UK!

Can you do anything similar, if so, I'll get them from you instead


----------



## Shell195

Totally agree about the trustees Eileen and we have many a discussion about the rights and wrongs. It doesnt matter what they think as they wont change a thing which makes it very frustrating for me. These animals are captive bred so putting them back in the wild isnt possible so like you I believe educating the people that need it in the welfare and care of their chosen pets is the way forward. Sometimes I feel like banging my head on a brick wall:2wallbang:
The skunks ok because we dont take them into the sanctuary unlike parrots, madness:devil:

I think they suffer from tunnel vision.........


----------



## Amalthea

*H* said:


> Can you make men's bracelets Eileen? I've seen some on ebay
> 
> dan-cupid items - Get great deals on ethnic, Wristbands items on eBay UK!
> 
> Can you do anything similar, if so, I'll get them from you instead


They're a bit like a coke can popper bracelet I made:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Like I said, feel free to use a different "base" for it  If you can think of something that'll work, that's fine  I found it while looking for Halloween costumes and showing Mom pictures. She then said to check out that company. I am in love most of the things they sell. Not good *lol*


I love some of their ear clips! :2thumb: OK leave it with me and I'll have a go.


*H* said:


> Can you make men's bracelets Eileen? I've seen some on ebay
> 
> dan-cupid items - Get great deals on ethnic, Wristbands items on eBay UK!
> 
> Can you do anything similar, if so, I'll get them from you instead


I've never made anything like that before to be honest, although I thought straight away about your bracelet Jen. :2thumb:

The only leather I have in stock is only thin round leather for making necklaces, so I would have to buy in the different leathers and tbh by the time I did that I'd be unlikely to be able to sell at that price.


Shell195 said:


> Totally agree about the trustees Eileen and we have many a discussion about the rights and wrongs. It doesnt matter what they think as they wont change a thing which makes it very frustrating for me. These animals are captive bred so putting them back in the wild isnt possible so like you I believe educating the people that need it in the welfare and care of their chosen pets is the way forward. Sometimes I feel like banging my head on a brick wall:2wallbang:
> The skunks ok because we dont take them into the sanctuary unlike parrots, madness:devil:
> 
> I think they suffer from tunnel vision.........


Tunnel vision is right - because if they are taking in neglected parrots, then surely the best thing they can do is to educate the public on what's involved before they buy them! :crazy: You must get sooooo frustrated!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx a bunch, Eileen!!  We do like making you think in here, huh? *lol*


----------



## feorag

Yup! I love a challenge and you lot seem to enjoy giving them to me!


----------



## Amalthea

Good thing you've got us around, then


----------



## freekygeeky

cuteeeeeeeeeeeee

YouTube - Kitten Massage Therapy


----------



## ditta

evening chatters, we went to the musical firework final in southport last night so wasnt around, it was very good we had fish n chips and looked like tourists (so cat said):lol2:we had a brilliant night, but came home to more sadness, my nethie buggarlugs had died, he was fine when we left and dead when we returned

rest in peace buggy

on a better note ninja seems to have lost his lump:2thumb: it seems to have gone down completley, also he had a bit of fur sticking out so i pulled it and it had a scab attached only a very slim one like a scratch, i suppose it could be from where vet inserted needle to drain lump but im feeling maybe he had a little injury hence the lump??? im being positive:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Best way to look at it Ditta! Positive all the way! Good to know the lump is going down though, but sad about little buggarlugs! :sad:

If you're on line and Cat isn't can you ask her if she kept the link for that bracelet she was asking me about making?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> evening chatters, we went to the musical firework final in southport last night so wasnt around, it was very good we had fish n chips and looked like tourists (so cat said):lol2:we had a brilliant night, but came home to more sadness, my nethie buggarlugs had died, he was fine when we left and dead when we returned
> 
> rest in peace buggy
> 
> on a better note ninja seems to have lost his lump:2thumb: it seems to have gone down completley, also he had a bit of fur sticking out so i pulled it and it had a scab attached only a very slim one like a scratch, i suppose it could be from where vet inserted needle to drain lump but im feeling maybe he had a little injury hence the lump??? im being positive:2thumb:


 
Sorry about your bunny, was that the blue eyed white baby I saw last year?
Great news about Ninja :no1:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Best way to look at it Ditta! Positive all the way! Good to know the lump is going down though, but sad about little buggarlugs! :sad:
> 
> If you're on line and Cat isn't can you ask her if she kept the link for that bracelet she was asking me about making?


 
shes at the gym eileen, first day back at work and the gym since her illness:whistling2:


Shell195 said:


> Sorry about your bunny, was that the blue eyed white baby I saw last year?
> Great news about Ninja :no1:


 
yes thats him shell, i only had the one rabbit, unlike cat

ninja is a star:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> shes at the gym eileen, first day back at work and the gym since her illness:whistling2:


On the basis that she's addicted (my diagnosis :lol I bet she's had terrible withdrawal!:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> On the basis that she's addicted (my diagnosis :lol I bet she's had terrible withdrawal!:whistling2:


 she woke up at 6am and said she was off to the gym, i talked her out of it, she really needs to build up to it again, so shes there tonight from 6pm to 8pm :bash: i built her multi gym weights bench thingy yesterday too so she has that to use when shes at home:lol2:


as for withdrawals..............hell yes:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Absolutely agree with that Colin. (well apart from the animal leeping world cos not all animals can leep :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2.
> Seriously though people keeping animals as a hobby is never going to change or stop! Your trustees can't change the world and stop people doing what they disapprove of, so they should be responsible and embrace the fact and educate - hopefully preventing people keeping their animals wrongly. Which I'm sure is exactly what you think Shell! Silly trustees! :bash:
> 
> However, it begs the question "why is it OK for Ditta to bring along a skunk??" (no offence to Ditta of course, just a general observation of possible hypocrasy)


Sorry for the leeping Eileen, it must have been cos I was rushing to type as I saw Shell was still online at the time (which is rare for the early hours!) so I wanted to post & get a reply before she left :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry for the leeping Eileen, it must have been cos I was rushing to type as I saw Shell was still online at the time (which is rare for the early hours!) so I wanted to post & get a reply before she left :lol2:


 
:lol2: Colin that made me giggle


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Colin that made me giggle


:lol2: its true though! I hate having to wait til the next day for replies! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

i want cheesy beans on toast....do i ???

make cheese on toast covered in beans or put chesse in my beans and pour over toast?????


----------



## ditta

i wait for cat:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> as for withdrawals..............hell yes:whistling2::whistling2:


Told ya!!! She's addicted!



Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry for the leeping Eileen, it must have been cos I was rushing to type as I saw Shell was still online at the time (which is rare for the early hours!) so I wanted to post & get a reply before she left :lol2:


:lol2: No need for apologies Colin - it gave me a little giggle this morning, having the opportunity to take the p*ss out of you! :lol2:

Jen, I've done a bit research, can only find ribbon clamps up to about 16mm which is about 3/4" but I can buy some 2" velvet ribbon and see if I can get it to fit neatly into the 14mm crimps. If I can't then I'll have to try a narrower ribbon, but if I stitch and gather it I might get it in the crimps OK.

What about these earrings

1 Pair of Sterile Gold Earrings Red Diamonte Stud on eBay (end time 09-Oct-10 18:30:12 BST)


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i want cheesy beans on toast....do i ???
> 
> make cheese on toast covered in beans or put chesse in my beans and pour over toast?????


I would stir the cheese into the beans if it was me! :mf_dribble:

Or if I wanted chewy cheese, then I'd put the grill on high, put the cheese over the beans and then toast it fast! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: No need for apologies Colin - it gave me a little giggle this morning, having the opportunity to take the p*ss out of you! :lol2:


Glad to be of service! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Hi guys! I don't know why I haven't posted on here for a couple of days.

Nothing interesting has happened except seeing Rosie sleep upside down. :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Wondered where you were Cilla - what was the outcome of the visit by the landlady?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Buggar, thats not good. Hope it doesn't have to come out hun.


hes having it removed tomorrow, left him at the vets so im not stressing him out bringing him home to take him back tomorrow morning, im soooo not gonna sleep tonight , have to ring about 3 tomorrow afternoon poor lil guy


----------



## feorag

Aw, poor little rattybum! I hope he's OK! Will keep my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aw, poor little rattybum! I hope he's OK! Will keep my fingers crossed for him.


thanks , hate it when they have to have ops


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Wondered where you were Cilla - what was the outcome of the visit by the landlady?


Good 

They've given us a easy thing to follow so we can start to pay it back and get on our feet, will be giving us a three piece suite and a two seater .


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

me n ditta at southport last night


----------



## freekygeeky

Please everyone cross their fingers for ginger

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...90125-took-ginger-vets-today.html#post7106564


----------



## Alex

Evening peeps.
​


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, I've done a bit research, can only find ribbon clamps up to about 16mm which is about 3/4" but I can buy some 2" velvet ribbon and see if I can get it to fit neatly into the 14mm crimps. If I can't then I'll have to try a narrower ribbon, but if I stitch and gather it I might get it in the crimps OK.
> 
> What about these earrings
> 
> 1 Pair of Sterile Gold Earrings Red Diamonte Stud on eBay (end time 09-Oct-10 18:30:12 BST)


Whatever you think will work  Although, how are you gonna make the earings not stab me in the neck (so I look like I have actually been bitten by a vampyr)?



ami_j said:


> hes having it removed tomorrow, left him at the vets so im not stressing him out bringing him home to take him back tomorrow morning, im soooo not gonna sleep tonight , have to ring about 3 tomorrow afternoon poor lil guy


Poor ratlet  Everything crossed here for ya.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Although, how are you gonna make the earings not stab me in the neck (so I look like I have actually been bitten by a vampyr)?


That's what I'm working on. I'm hoping that the pokey bit at the back of the stud isn't too thick so that I can loop it around with my pliers and make a loop instead of a point. Won't know until I try it, but at least those earrings aren't so expensive that if it doesn't work out there'll be a lot of money wasted.

Certainly it looks like they're just a pair of dangly earrings poked through a velvet ribbon and I don't think worth that much! :gasp:

Cat - lovely piccie of you both! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Whatever you think will work  Although, how are you gonna make the earings not stab me in the neck (so I look like I have actually been bitten by a vampyr)?
> 
> 
> 
> Poor ratlet  Everything crossed here for ya.


wouldnt that add to the coolness  haha

ta hun , aghhh times gonna drag til im able to ring make sure hes ok....hope hes not stressed being at the vets on his own...though theres always someone there to keep an eye on him . tbh being ninja hes prob just laid there chilling out not really bothered lol
wonder how hes gonna adapt to one eye :s


----------



## Amalthea

Their eyesight is pretty crap, anyways, so I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hes having it removed tomorrow, left him at the vets so im not stressing him out bringing him home to take him back tomorrow morning, im soooo not gonna sleep tonight , have to ring about 3 tomorrow afternoon poor lil guy


Aww, sorry to hear he has to have it out hun. But at least he is getting sorted.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Their eyesight is pretty crap, anyways, so I'm sure he'll be fine


well the state of it im guessing the sites already gone there and he doesnt seem any different so thats promising


Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, sorry to hear he has to have it out hun. But at least he is getting sorted.


aye he is, was pretty mashed up bless him guess one of the others must of bit him in it :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Jaime sorry about your ratlet, hope hes ok


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jaime sorry about your ratlet, hope hes ok


thanks shell...hes not in pain anyway , he was showing no signs of pain and the vet said with the damage it will be destroyed and not painful (i think)
im guessing due to his big cute squishyness he will be getting cuddles from the nurses which he should like :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> guess one of the others must of bit him in it :devil:


Jaime, that made me want to cross my legs! :gasp: Yuk!

Well that's me off to bed, trying to get there before 12, cos I just can't get up in the morning - need to try to get to bed sooner!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Jaime, that made me want to cross my legs! :gasp: Yuk!
> 
> Well that's me off to bed, trying to get there before 12, cos I just can't get up in the morning - need to try to get to bed sooner!


 
Night Eileen x


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Jaime, that made me want to cross my legs! :gasp: Yuk!
> 
> Well that's me off to bed, trying to get there before 12, cos I just can't get up in the morning - need to try to get to bed sooner!


your telling me....im really squeamish with eyes so ive been like *puke* about it

night


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Eileen x


----------



## Zoo-Man

A question - how do you know if you've got a broken nose?

I ask as my nose is sore where my glasses sit on it. Feeling it, there is a ridge on either side, that wasn't there before I don't think. When we were looking after my friend's Boston Terriers the other week, one of the puppies came bouncing along & butted me in the nose. It really hurt, brought tears to me eyes, the lot. So how will I know if my nose was/is broken?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> A question - how do you know if you've got a broken nose?
> 
> I ask as my nose is sore where my glasses sit on it. Feeling it, there is a ridge on either side, that wasn't there before I don't think. When we were looking after my friend's Boston Terriers the other week, one of the puppies came bouncing along & butted me in the nose. It really hurt, brought tears to me eyes, the lot. So how will I know if my nose was/is broken?


 

Ouch, bent and painful I would imagine


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ouch, bent and painful I would imagine


Should I see a doctor about it, or can't they do anything about it? It wouldnt be so bad if I didnt wear glasses, but Im like a mole without them!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Should I see a doctor about it, or can't they do anything about it? It wouldnt be so bad if I didnt wear glasses, but Im like a mole without them!


 

I dont think they do anything unless its bent, maybe take anti inflamms


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I dont think they do anything unless its bent, maybe take anti inflamms


Its not bent, thank god :lol2: I might see what the quacks say.


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> wouldnt that add to the coolness  haha
> 
> ta hun , aghhh times gonna drag til im able to ring make sure hes ok....hope hes not stressed being at the vets on his own...though theres always someone there to keep an eye on him . tbh being ninja hes prob just laid there chilling out not really bothered lol
> wonder how hes gonna adapt to one eye :s


 They say if your blind your other senses take over more stronger, imagine his hearing after the op lol. Hope it goes well for him.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> They say if your blind your other senses take over more stronger, imagine his hearing after the op lol. Hope it goes well for him.


well you saw how big his ears were as a baby lol


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> well you saw how big his ears were as a baby lol


 precisely lol


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> precisely lol


he will be a pirate ninja :lol2:
ahhh still over 12 hours til i can ring and know hes come thru the op ok 
*stress stress stress*


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody 

Heard anything yet, Jai?


----------



## feorag

Morning Jen (and everyone else when they surface).

Colin it wouldn't hurt to go to the doctors and just ask his opinion - he should be able to tell if it's broken. It might be that you've got a blood clot or severe bruising up there from the bang and it'll hurt, but will eventually stop. As Shell suggested you could try anti-inflammatories to see if helps with any inflammation.

Yes any news Jaime?


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> A question - how do you know if you've got a broken nose?
> 
> I ask as my nose is sore where my glasses sit on it. Feeling it, there is a ridge on either side, that wasn't there before I don't think. When we were looking after my friend's Boston Terriers the other week, one of the puppies came bouncing along & butted me in the nose. It really hurt, brought tears to me eyes, the lot. So how will I know if my nose was/is broken?


I have a ridge on both sides of my nose so it feels kind of flat. You can't tell though and I never knew. I got if because when I was a three I'd always walk into my parents room at night to sleep with them. Mum would always put Dads shoes that he left lying around away but this time she was in hospital to have my brother and I walk in, tripped over, broke my nose and gave myself a black eye.

Mum was so mad, lol.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody
> 
> Heard anything yet, Jai?





feorag said:


> Morning Jen (and everyone else when they surface).
> 
> Colin it wouldn't hurt to go to the doctors and just ask his opinion - he should be able to tell if it's broken. It might be that you've got a blood clot or severe bruising up there from the bang and it'll hurt, but will eventually stop. As Shell suggested you could try anti-inflammatories to see if helps with any inflammation.
> 
> Yes any news Jaime?


cant ring til three  someone phoned earlier and didnt get to the phone in time , nearly threw up with nerves but its not the vets number so if i find out who called im gonna kick em :devil:


----------



## ami_j

YAY just called and hes absolutely fine bless him 
can pick him up from now so hopefully going to get him soon
brave lil guy


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I have a ridge on both sides of my nose so it feels kind of flat. You can't tell though and I never knew. I got if because when I was a three I'd always walk into my parents room at night to sleep with them. Mum would always put Dads shoes that he left lying around away but this time she was in hospital to have my brother and I walk in, tripped over, broke my nose and gave myself a black eye.
> 
> Mum was so mad, lol.


ouch! i remember as a kid, like 3, i was walking on a little wall (must be a kid thing lol i see other kids do it) and i fell off and got a black eye


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> YAY just called and hes absolutely fine bless him
> can pick him up from now so hopefully going to get him soon
> brave lil guy


That's excellent news Jaime! You must be so relieved - and happy! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Jaime! You must be so relieved - and happy! :2thumb:


i am  hope hes not too sore


----------



## Shell195

Jai, have you picked the wounded soldier up yet?

Ive been at the sanctuary all day and Steve hogsat:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jai, have you picked the wounded soldier up yet?
> 
> Ive been at the sanctuary all day and Steve hogsat:flrt:


i have  hes sharing my tea atm haha fish and peas and potatos with parsley sauce XD


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i have  hes sharing my tea atm haha fish and peas and potatos with parsley sauce XD


 

Awww, Im glad hes ok and getting special attention off his mummy:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Awww, Im glad hes ok and getting special attention off his mummy:flrt:


:flrt: hes not sleepy or anything hes all alert
spoilt little bugger turned his nose up at the food the vets offered him :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Glad he's ohkay


----------



## ditta

:2thumb: hooray for the one eyed ratty:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Glad he's ohkay


thank you 


hehe thanks ditta, the piraticle ninja is currently asleep


----------



## Amalthea

Glad he's on the mend, Jai!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Glad he's on the mend, Jai!


you wouldnt think anything was wrong with him lol hes trying to pull a snack a jacks packet through the bars of the cage :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

wasnt me mummy, i didnt eat it!


----------



## Alex

Woah!

What a fun day today :/


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Woah!
> 
> What a fun day today :/


what happened?


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> what happened?


Me and my gf's brother started to break the pimpwagon


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Woah!
> 
> What a fun day today :/





Alex said:


> Me and my gf's brother started to break the pimpwagon


awwww


----------



## Alex

Hows ninja?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Alex said:


> Hows ninja?


my ninja?


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Hows ninja?


hes ok , wouldnt eat the food they gave him spoilt little bugger lol
looks like the phantom of the opera atm due to the shaved face, has eaten , kale, fish,peas and potatoes since he got home. keeps jumping about , not sure if hes feeling playful , or hes more jumpy with just one eye


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my ninja?


mine i think


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> hes ok , wouldnt eat the food they gave him spoilt little bugger lol
> looks like the phantom of the opera atm due to the shaved face, has eaten , kale, fish,peas and potatoes since he got home. keeps jumping about , not sure if hes feeling playful , or hes more jumpy with just one eye
> 
> mine i think


 theres only one ninja! :bash::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> theres only one ninja! :bash::lol2:


yeah my rat :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

nooo my GINJA NINJA

HIIIIIYAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Cillah

Awwh. Martin walked twenty minutes to get me some Raspberryade just now and also came back with fish and chips from the chippy. Yay


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nooo my GINJA NINJA
> 
> HIIIIIYAAAAAAAAAAAH!


a ginger ninja would get seen , wouldnt be very stealthy :lol2:


Cillah said:


> Awwh. Martin walked twenty minutes to get me some Raspberryade just now and also came back with fish and chips from the chippy. Yay


awwww


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> a ginger ninja would get seen , wouldnt be very stealthy :lol2:
> 
> awwww


doesnt matter if he gets seen, cos he kicks ass, n no one can beat him :flrt:


----------



## ditta

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> doesnt matter if he gets seen, cos he kicks ass, n no one can beat him :flrt:


 yea right babe, hes scared of the chickens :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's great news Jaime - I'm so pleased he's taken it all in his stride.

Lovely photo Ditta! :2thumb:

I went to PAH today cos I needed to buy a new straw type tunnel. The boys have a big one on the floor of the cave which they all like to lie in at some time,. I'm certain is made of sea grass, but it was starting to get a bit stinky. Anyway they didn't have one, just a strawy type one with a cardboard lining, which I thought would stink as soon as someone peed in it. One that was made out of straw and which I had in my hand to buy and then I saw one that was like a half moon. I thought it would be a good choice cos then if they peed in it it would soak into the substrate that I would be cleaning out. Then I noticed it was made out of bread! :2thumb: So not only can they hide in it, but they can eat it too!

And I bought them one of those woven hammocky things to string up at the top of the cage and even Dougal has come out of his tube and had a wee sit in it! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Lovely photo Ditta! :2thumb:
> 
> !


 it was MY photo!:bash::lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> That's great news Jaime - I'm so pleased he's taken it all in his stride.
> 
> Lovely photo Ditta! :2thumb:
> 
> I went to PAH today cos I needed to buy a new straw type tunnel. The boys have a big one on the floor of the cave which they all like to lie in at some time,. I'm certain is made of sea grass, but it was starting to get a bit stinky. Anyway they didn't have one, just a strawy type one with a cardboard lining, which I thought would stink as soon as someone peed in it. One that was made out of straw and which I had in my hand to buy and then I saw one that was like a half moon. I thought it would be a good choice cos then if they peed in it it would soak into the substrate that I would be cleaning out. Then I noticed it was made out of bread! :2thumb: So not only can they hide in it, but they can eat it too!
> 
> And I bought them one of those woven hammocky things to string up at the top of the cage and even Dougal has come out of his tube and had a *wee* sit in it! :2thumb:


 dirty likkle git he could of waited til tomoz:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> yea right babe, hes scared of the chickens :lol2::lol2::lol2:


:rotfl:


feorag said:


> That's great news Jaime - I'm so pleased he's taken it all in his stride.
> 
> Lovely photo Ditta! :2thumb:
> 
> I went to PAH today cos I needed to buy a new straw type tunnel. The boys have a big one on the floor of the cave which they all like to lie in at some time,. I'm certain is made of sea grass, but it was starting to get a bit stinky. Anyway they didn't have one, just a strawy type one with a cardboard lining, which I thought would stink as soon as someone peed in it. One that was made out of straw and which I had in my hand to buy and then I saw one that was like a half moon. I thought it would be a good choice cos then if they peed in it it would soak into the substrate that I would be cleaning out. Then I noticed it was made out of bread! :2thumb: So not only can they hide in it, but they can eat it too!
> 
> And I bought them one of those woven hammocky things to string up at the top of the cage and even Dougal has come out of his tube and had a wee sit in it! :2thumb:


thanks eileen.... i think hes a bit disconcerted about losing the site but hes not being scared or aggressive about being stroked or picked up so hopefully he wont freak out if one of the others touchs him and he cant see them


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Awwh. Martin walked twenty minutes to get me some Raspberryade just now and also came back with fish and chips from the chippy. Yay


We had fish & chips last night! :2thumb: anbd the rats had some too!

We've had a chinese tonight! :mf_dribble: The rats had some chips and some egg fried rice!


ditta said:


> dirty likkle git he could of waited til tomoz:lol2:


:naughty: Ditta!


----------



## Amalthea

We are having sausage, mushrooms, and egg fried rice tonight 

Gary doesn't seem to get why I was worried about him today......... He was playing football, so I wait for him in Yates' with a book and a pint of diet coke (hard stuff *nods*) and he usually calls at about 6:30 saying he's on his way back. Well, he didn't call, so I started worrying and calling at 6:40. Nothing. No answer, nothing. By 7 I was frantic. And I FINALLY got him on the phone at 7:10 and he'd only just finished football. Now, I know it's not a huge length of time, but I was worried sick and my imagination was coming up with all sorts. And I ended up crying when I finally got him on the phone. *blush*


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wasnt me mummy, i didnt eat it!
> image


 
Awww so cute:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We are having sausage, mushrooms, and egg fried rice tonight
> 
> Gary doesn't seem to get why I was worried about him today......... He was playing football, so I wait for him in Yates' with a book and a pint of diet coke (hard stuff *nods*) and he usually calls at about 6:30 saying he's on his way back. Well, he didn't call, so I started worrying and calling at 6:40. Nothing. No answer, nothing. By 7 I was frantic. And I FINALLY got him on the phone at 7:10 and he'd only just finished football. Now, I know it's not a huge length of time, but I was worried sick and my imagination was coming up with all sorts. And I ended up crying when I finally got him on the phone. *blush*


 

Typical bloody male :whip:


----------



## Alex

Amalthea said:


> We are having sausage, mushrooms, and egg fried rice tonight
> 
> Gary doesn't seem to get why I was worried about him today......... He was playing football, so I wait for him in Yates' with a book and a pint of diet coke (hard stuff *nods*) and he usually calls at about 6:30 saying he's on his way back. Well, he didn't call, so I started worrying and calling at 6:40. Nothing. No answer, nothing. By 7 I was frantic. And I FINALLY got him on the phone at 7:10 and he'd only just finished football. Now, I know it's not a huge length of time, but I was worried sick and my imagination was coming up with all sorts. And I ended up crying when I finally got him on the phone. *blush*


Thats nothing, when it snowed I was making an Igloo. it took longer than i thought it would to try and make it ( I failed), and didnt reply to two of my gf at the time's texts, now, she thought i'd died or got crushed making my igloo or something and was going mad.


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Thats nothing, when it snowed I was making an Igloo. it took longer than i thought it would to try and make it ( I failed), and didnt reply to two of my gf at the time's texts, now, she thought i'd died or got crushed making my igloo or something and was going mad.


But I thought you came to visit me then?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> We are having sausage, mushrooms, and egg fried rice tonight
> 
> Gary doesn't seem to get why I was worried about him today......... He was playing football, so I wait for him in Yates' with a book and a pint of diet coke (hard stuff *nods*) and he usually calls at about 6:30 saying he's on his way back. Well, he didn't call, so I started worrying and calling at 6:40. Nothing. No answer, nothing. By 7 I was frantic. And I FINALLY got him on the phone at 7:10 and he'd only just finished football. Now, I know it's not a huge length of time, but I was worried sick and my imagination was coming up with all sorts. And I ended up crying when I finally got him on the phone. *blush*


Nothing unusual with that, I'm more than twice your age and I still do it!

If Barry's late home from work and he hasn't phoned to warn me, then he's lying dead in his car at the roadside! :roll:


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> but i thought you came to visit me then?:na_na_na_na:


Jakey <3


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Nothing unusual with that, I'm more than twice your age and I still do it!
> 
> If Barry's late home from work and he hasn't phoned to warn me, then he's lying dead in his car at the roadside! :roll:


 
Exactly!!! Men..... :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

hi guys


----------



## _jake_

Alex said:


> Jakey <3


And why aren't you on snm?:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Hi Tom - how ya doing?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Hi Tom - how ya doing?


 not to bad, enjoying some time off work and been wathing farscape (a sci-fi i used to watch as a child)


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> And why aren't you on snm?:flrt:


 Snm? I'l be on tomorrow  :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Exactly!!! Men..... :whip:


I would have been so worried too! Men just don't understand. :whip:

I got my order from Fuzzbutts today. The rats love it. They don't seem to realise it's not for sitting on though. :lol2:

Was very cute that there was a packet of yogies in with my order and that it was addressed to me and my fuzzbutts. :flrt:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> hi guys


 Hi Tom how are you mate?


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I would have been so worried too! Men just don't understand. :whip:
> 
> I got my order from Fuzzbutts today. The rats love it. They don't seem to realise it's not for sitting on though. :lol2:
> 
> Was very cute that there was a packet of yogies in with my order and that it was addressed to me and my fuzzbutts. :flrt:


Yeah, Rache is very thorough like that  I love getting fuzzbutt orders!! :2thumb:

Am heading off to bed now... Got a big day tomorrow, cuz we've got a head office visit in the shop *scared* Nighty night.


----------



## feorag

Goodnight Jen - I'm off to bed too now - I've got a meeting with Kim tomorrow to discuss what we're doing on Friday with this TV company.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning Jen (and everyone else when they surface).
> 
> Colin it wouldn't hurt to go to the doctors and just ask his opinion - he should be able to tell if it's broken. It might be that you've got a blood clot or severe bruising up there from the bang and it'll hurt, but will eventually stop. As Shell suggested you could try anti-inflammatories to see if helps with any inflammation.
> 
> Yes any news Jaime?


Thanks Eileen, I might make an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Zoo-Man

A piccy from earlier. Note Lolly starting to show signs of pregnancy, her belly is a bit bigger & her nipples are coming up! hehe


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> A piccy from earlier. Note Lolly starting to show signs of pregnancy, her belly is a bit bigger & her nipples are coming up! hehe
> 
> image


 
Runs in, snatches Lolly and runs out >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>














































I need her 
:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> A piccy from earlier. Note Lolly starting to show signs of pregnancy, her belly is a bit bigger & her nipples are coming up! hehe
> 
> image


oooo good news


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Runs in, snatches Lolly and runs out >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need her
> :flrt:


Oh you Chi-thief, come back!!! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo good news


Yes hun, very good news! The only slight negative point is that she is due around my birthday, Bonfire Night! She isnt really bothered by fireworks, so hopefully all should be fine.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh you Chi-thief, come back!!! :devil:


 
Nope:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

You will need firework names for them then

Crackle,sparkle,catherine:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You will need firework names for them then
> 
> Crackle,sparkle,catherine:whistling2:


:lol2: I didnt think of that! Well I will use the firework theme for their KC names! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aww, bless their little prickly bums! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes hun, very good news! The only slight negative point is that she is due around my birthday, Bonfire Night! She isnt really bothered by fireworks, so hopefully all should be fine.


bloody hell thats flown lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> bloody hell thats flown lol


Flown from what, last year? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Flown from what, last year? :lol2:


no since she was mated lol , only seems like last week :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> no since she was mated lol , only seems like last week :lol2:


Ah right :lol2: It will be 5 weeks this coming Friday since her first mating!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right :lol2: It will be 5 weeks this coming Friday since her first mating!


exactly lol doesnt feel like that long:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> exactly lol doesnt feel like that long:lol2:


It seems like an eternity to me! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> It seems like an eternity to me! :lol2:


awwwww:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

is it normal for animals to go a bit silly after an op? ninja is bouncing about like a kitten playing tag with my hand


----------



## Amalthea

Morning  Cute pics last night!!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Im back at the vets at 11.50:devil: Sophies cat Boe bee(devon rex) has IBD and is having a very bad episode:whip: Im sure the vet will think I have some kind of disorder or maybe even a stalker :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Bloody 'ell, Shell! You spend more time at the vet than you do at home, it seems! Hope Boe Bee is alright.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Bloody 'ell, Shell! You spend more time at the vet than you do at home, it seems! Hope Boe Bee is alright.


 
I know :gasp: Sophie has announced her and Martin will pay her cats vet bill when its due, even my kids feel sorry for me:lol2: Going to take one of my 2 older chins with me as she suffers from lung problems and she is wheezing a bit this morning.


----------



## Amalthea

Just think... If you didn't have all the critters needing the vet, you could go on holiday


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> A piccy from earlier. Note Lolly starting to show signs of pregnancy, her belly is a bit bigger & her nipples are coming up! hehe
> 
> image


That's excellent news Colin. You must be well chuffed! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Runs in, snatches Lolly and runs out >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Should that not have been rushes onto Personal Messages to tell Cat there's gonna be chi puppies on her doorstep??? :whistling2:

Great photos of the hedgies Shell - you've done an excellent job with them, they're coming on great.

Sorry to hear about Bee though - I hope the vet can do something about it. Have you ever tried homeopathy on him? It certainly helped our Merlin when he had a bad spell of it.

Well the rope hammock is a roaring success - everyone was on it last night at some time or another and Dougal is on it now! :gasp: He's been out a lot last night and this morning, so I'm considering taking out the plastic tunnel that fixes to the cage bars that he's been hiding in for the last 3 months.

Well I'm off to the sanctuary now for my meeting with Kim. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Colin. You must be well chuffed! :2thumb:
> 
> Should that not have been rushes onto Personal Messages to tell Cat there's gonna be chi puppies on her doorstep??? :whistling2:
> 
> Great photos of the hedgies Shell - you've done an excellent job with them, they're coming on great.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Bee though - I hope the vet can do something about it. Have you ever tried homeopathy on him? It certainly helped our Merlin when he had a bad spell of it.
> 
> Well the rope hammock is a roaring success - everyone was on it last night at some time or another and Dougal is on it now! :gasp: He's been out a lot last night and this morning, so I'm considering taking out the plastic tunnel that fixes to the cage bars that he's been hiding in for the last 3 months.
> 
> Well I'm off to the sanctuary now for my meeting with Kim. Have a nice day everyone.


 
Have a good day and when you come back let me know what homeopathic stuff I should try


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just think... If you didn't have all the critters needing the vet, you could go on holiday


 

That would only give me a couple of weeks of pleasure a year, this way I get to have pleasure all year round:flrt:
Expensive furry pains in the bum but I wouldnt change them for the world:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Am getting ready for work and the head office visit today.... I know they'll ask me questions, but I panic under pressure and sound like a dumbass. I've got the answers to the probable questions in my head now, but I know as soon as they ask, I'll not know the answer!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> That would only give me a couple of weeks of pleasure a year, this way I get to have pleasure all year round:flrt:
> Expensive furry pains in the bum but I wouldnt change them for the world:flrt:


I'm with you there!! People always say that without them we could have more time away, but nah.... Without them, life would be boring.


----------



## Shell195

* Sticks fingers in dittas ears*


*CAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT*

*LOLLY IS PREGNANT* :flrt:

Look here #*42435* (*permalink*)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Am getting ready for work and the head office visit today.... I know they'll ask me questions, but I panic under pressure and sound like a dumbass. I've got the answers to the probable questions in my head now, but I know as soon as they ask, I'll not know the answer!


It isnt a test is it? Just be yourself and you will be fine:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> It isnt a test is it? Just be yourself and you will be fine:2thumb:


 
Nah, but if I don't answer correctly, I'll get a telling off. My manager quizzed me on the probable questions yesterday and I was fine.... Should be ok.


----------



## Shell195

Back from the vets, Boebee has synulox, pred and metronidazole then back in a week if no improvement and Chilli chin has to start on soluble Oxytet to see if this will help her breathing.
I get home to my monthly vet bill and I am glad to say I have paid most of it so only have £65 to pay at the end of the month, thats a relief


----------



## freekygeeky

Thought you might want to see 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ery-pleased-my-cameras-video.html#post7114362


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Back from the vets, Boebee has synulox, pred and metronidazole then back in a week if no improvement and Chilli chin has to start on soluble Oxytet to see if this will help her breathing.
> I get home to my monthly vet bill and I am glad to say I have paid most of it so only have £65 to pay at the end of the month, thats a relief


hope it helps , poor Boebee


----------



## tomwilson

i know its a bit late but i saw the link about the supper dairy farm, andhad some thoughts on it, and a bit of a mixed bag realy

1. i think it is very cruel,
2. if so many farmers are going out of buisness then there mustn't be a market for it.
3. 1 super dairy doesn't help the farmers loosing their buisnes, it'll oly help to send more down the pan by out competing with them, and it'llbe one person or one company getting rich from it.

although one of the biggest problems i have with the current farming system is that it takes up too much space producing too much meat than there is demand for and taking goverment handouts left right and center. so maybe the land freed up by it could be put to good use for wildlife habitat but i can't see it happening


----------



## RhianB87

Whats a good sort of food to bulk a cat up?

My chap is very very old and is getting skinny which is to be expected but I am wondering if there will be any sort of food to help him put on a little bit of weight on him.


----------



## ditta

bed time for me no sleep for 48hrs:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Good news about the bill, Shell!! Hopefully they both perk up now!

Well, all that worry over the head office visit was pointless. They STILL hadn't shown up when I left at 4!

Making lasagne..... First time ever. Hopefully it turns out


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Making lasagne..... First time ever. Hopefully it turns out


I was going to make a lasagne today. Have everything.. But don't have a good rectangular dish. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Mine's in a round dish


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> * Sticks fingers in dittas ears*
> 
> 
> *CAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT*
> 
> *LOLLY IS PREGNANT* :flrt:
> 
> Look here #*42435* (*permalink*)


Thought it wouldn't be long before you'd do that! :lol2:



tomwilson said:


> i know its a bit late but i saw the link about the supper dairy farm, andhad some thoughts on it, and a bit of a mixed bag realy
> 
> 1. i think it is very cruel,
> 2. if so many farmers are going out of buisness then there mustn't be a market for it.
> 3. 1 super dairy doesn't help the farmers loosing their buisnes, it'll oly help to send more down the pan by out competing with them, and it'llbe one person or one company getting rich from it.
> 
> although one of the biggest problems i have with the current farming system is that it takes up too much space producing too much meat than there is demand for and taking goverment handouts left right and center. so maybe the land freed up by it could be put to good use for wildlife habitat but i can't see it happening


I can't answer any of your other points, but one of the reasons dairy farmers are going out of business is because of the bloody EU and quotas - and all the bloody paperwork they have to fill in! My friend was a dairy farmer for years, then he gave it all up and opened a kennels in his barn and a cattery in the dairy! It was the onkly way he could keep going and not end up bankrupt!



ditta said:


> bed time for me no sleep for 48hrs:bash:


Why's that Ditta?



Cillah said:


> I was going to make a lasagne today. Have everything.. But don't have a good rectangular dish. :lol2:


So use a round dish and just snap the corners off the square lasagne sheets - that's what I do! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Cleaning out the critters, cuz this is really the last chance I'm going to have before everybody's here on Saturday. Busy busy busy.......


----------



## Shell195

FallenAngel said:


> Whats a good sort of food to bulk a cat up?
> 
> My chap is very very old and is getting skinny which is to be expected but I am wondering if there will be any sort of food to help him put on a little bit of weight on him.


The problem with old cats is that there could be an underlying problem such as thyroid or renal failure so you need to rule these out before offering a higher protien food to try and bulk them up or it may have an adverse effect


----------



## Shell195

Im not busy:lol2:
Eileen, have you sorted out the TV thingy?


----------



## feorag

What's happening on Saturday? Have I missed something? :crazy:

Well, I picked up Schedule for Friday and have found out what I'm doing. It's for a series called "Dick and Dom Go Wild" and they are going to wildlife places, but all the other ones they've been to so far are all in the south - like St Tiggywinkles etc. So we are delighted that they've decided to come here. We start at 8:30, :gasp: (HTF am I gonna get up and be out by 7:45 :gasp, begin filming at 9:00 and with a half hour morning break at 11:00 and an hour lunch break at 1:30 and they are expecting to finish at 6:00pm. 

I'm doing the boys team and have 2 boys who are I think 11 and 12 and Kim's doing the girls team. The idea is that they are typical town children, who don't have animals and don't even *like* animals and they have to come to the Sanctuary and do the dirtiest jobs! I'm doing goats, owls (cleaning out sh*t and dead chick filled boxes) and exotics and Kim is doing ducks (cleaning out the little pond in the small enclosure where they go before release), foxes and releasing (hopefully) a gull and an eider duck (if it's ready!) 

Apparently one of my boys is terrified of snakes and has told the producer that he won't go anywhere near a snake, so I've got to try and persuade him to do exactly that! And one of the girls is now terrified of foxes, courtest of the news report about the fox that killed the baby. and she has to go into one of the foxes enclosures and feed them! :gasp: :lol2:

So it's gonna be fun - apparently not going out until next February though!


----------



## Shell195

Have you seen the Happy egg advert for Freedom food free range eggs?
Ive just seen on the news that its all a lie and in at least 2 of their farms the chickens live in squalor:bash: Im so glad the eggs we eat are from the sanctuary where the chickens really do live an idyllic life and I have no worries about someone lying about the conditions they live in


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> What's happening on Saturday? Have I missed something? :crazy:
> 
> Well, I picked up Schedule for Friday and have found out what I'm doing. It's for a series called "Dick and Dom Go Wild" and they are going to wildlife places, but all the other ones they've been to so far are all in the south - like St Tiggywinkles etc. So we are delighted that they've decided to come here. We start at 8:30, :gasp: (HTF am I gonna get up and be out by 7:45 :gasp, begin filming at 9:00 and with a half hour morning break at 11:00 and an hour lunch break at 1:30 and they are expecting to finish at 6:00pm.
> 
> I'm doing the boys team and have 2 boys who are I think 11 and 12 and Kim's doing the girls team. The idea is that they are typical town children, who don't have animals and don't even *like* animals and they have to come to the Sanctuary and do the dirtiest jobs! I'm doing goats, owls (cleaning out sh*t and dead chick filled boxes) and exotics and Kim is doing ducks (cleaning out the little pond in the small enclosure where they go before release), foxes and releasing (hopefully) a gull and an eider duck (if it's ready!)
> 
> Apparently one of my boys is terrified of snakes and has told the producer that he won't go anywhere near a snake, so I've got to try and persuade him to do exactly that! And one of the girls is now terrified of foxes, courtest of the news report about the fox that killed the baby. and she has to go into one of the foxes enclosures and feed them! :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> So it's gonna be fun - apparently not going out until next February though!


 
I think its Garys birthday then

You must tell us the date the program goes out as I really want to see it:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, have you sorted out the TV thingy?


:roll2: PMSL!!

We posted at the same time again, although mine is 2 mins after yours cos I typed so much!

You asked and I was answering without know you'd asked :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> We posted at the same time again, although mine is 2 mins after yours cos I typed so much!
> 
> You asked and I was answering without know you'd asked :lol2:


 
:lol2: I thought that was a quick reply


----------



## RhianB87

Shell195 said:


> The problem with old cats is that there could be an underlying problem such as thyroid or renal failure so you need to rule these out before offering a higher protien food to try and bulk them up or it may have an adverse effect


 
He has got a heart murmer and fluid on his chest. We had a bit scare from him a few months ago so he had loads of tests done to find out this was the issue with him.


----------



## Shell195

FallenAngel said:


> He has got a heart murmer and fluid on his chest. We had a bit scare from him a few months ago so he had loads of tests done to find out this was the issue with him.


 
Hills A/D diet or Royal canin Recovery diet are excellent foods to put on weight as they has a very high calorific value so they dont need to eat as much to put on weight. Ask your vet if its ok to feed your cat this then buy a couple of tins from them to try, its so much cheaper to buy online if you shop around
Hills Prescription AD Diet for Cats & Dogs 24 x 156g Tins - £33.34
http://products.royalcanin.us/products/veterinary/recovery-rs.aspx


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds brilliant, Eileen!!! 

And yup, it's Gary's 30th on Saturday  And then our 5th wedding anniversary on Sunday


----------



## feorag

Yes, I realised I knew it was Gary's birthday as soon as Shell reminded me.

Remember me saying that I'd bought the rattie chappies a hard baked bread tunnel for the bottom of their cage? Well it's proving to be a roaring success.

This is one end:











And this is the other!










And that's Dougal in the new rope hamock! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*nom nom nom* Looks tasty  Sometimes I get "whoops" crusty loaves from asda at the end of the day, make a hole and empty out the middle, and then leave them out overnight to harden up to give the ratties a bread house  You can give them the middle the night outside is hardening, too


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Colin. You must be well chuffed! :2thumb:


Oh I am Eileen, I am! hehe :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Have you seen the Happy egg advert for Freedom food free range eggs?
> Ive just seen on the news that its all a lie and in at least 2 of their farms the chickens live in squalor:bash: Im so glad the eggs we eat are from the sanctuary where the chickens really do live an idyllic life and I have no worries about someone lying about the conditions they live in


Shell, the whole RSPCA Freedom Food scheme is crap! Look here Hillside animal sanctuary This is a sanctuary I am a member of, they do undercover investigations into the farming industry, campaign for vegetarianism, & rescue so many animal from the farming industry & give them a permanent home in the sanctuary. They have uncovered many Freedom Food approved farms where animals are living in squalor, live animals living amongst their dead companions, & overall general neglect. These animals include ducks, chickens & turkeys!


----------



## feorag

I've done that before and they didn't take much notice of it to be honest, but they're loving this one. It's well rock hard - I didn't even know it was bread when I picked it up in the shop, I thought it was fibere glass! :lol:

By the way just been mooching around on ebay and found these.

They're acrylic, so doubt they'll be double sided, but they are cute, aren't they?


----------



## Zoo-Man

I made an appointment at the vets for Friday, as my 15 year old Jack Russell Terrier, Joe, didnt get out of his bed this morning. I lifted him out & put him on the floor. He almost fell over. His back legs were very stiff & he had trouble staying on them. I led him on my knee & massaged his legs for a bit. Then I put him on the floor again & he was still wobbly on his hind legs but a bit better than before. Once he got moving he improved & seemed much better, but I though if his age is catching up with him, then a vet visit won't do any harm.


----------



## feorag

Could be arthuritis lol or rheumatism. Stiffening up after lying still for a while and then 'freeing off' a bit with movement is a classic sign of it.

Hope that's all it is anyway! Fingers crossed for the vet visit.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Could be arthuritis lol or rheumatism. Stiffening up after lying still for a while and then 'freeing off' a bit with movement is a classic sign of it.
> 
> Hope that's all it is anyway! Fingers crossed for the vet visit.


I suspected athritis myself, but will see. he is fine in every other way, & he is spot-on for a 15 year old dog, so I am fairly sure it is just an age-related problem.


----------



## ami_j

who wants to do me a favour and click this? XD








Click here to feed me a !
Get your own at Pokeplushies!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> who wants to do me a favour and click this? XD
> image
> Click here to feed me a !
> Get your own at Pokeplushies!


I dont think its working hun


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I dont think its working hun


bum ...did you click where it says click to feed
want the bloody thing to hatch XD


----------



## Amalthea

Those gliders are cute, Eileen!!!!

Hopefully it's just arthritis and easily treatable, Colin.

Clicked, Jai 

Sitting here with dye in my hair  Made Gary help me (punishment for being late yesterday without a phone call) *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> bum ...did you click where it says click to feed
> want the bloody thing to hatch XD


Oh no, I clicked the egg! :blush: :lol2:

Done now! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Those gliders are cute, Eileen!!!!
> 
> Hopefully it's just arthritis and easily treatable, Colin.
> 
> Clicked, Jai
> 
> Sitting here with dye in my hair  Made Gary help me (punishment for being late yesterday without a phone call) *lol*


thankooooo  nine more levels argh lol hope it hurries haha
oooo what colour? my roots are starting to get noticeable , got some dye upstairs just need to do it lol

aye col hope the old lad is back to his old self soon  my leg is getting a bit stiff in one of his legs now, bit senile too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Those gliders are cute, Eileen!!!!
> 
> Hopefully it's just arthritis and easily treatable, Colin.
> 
> Clicked, Jai
> 
> Sitting here with dye in my hair  Made Gary help me (punishment for being late yesterday without a phone call) *lol*


Yes, I hope so Jen. 

How did gary help you with dying your hair? Did he sit on the toilet watching & giving his opinion? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I had him put the dye in for me, so I didn't miss a big patch in the back like last time *lol*


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> thankooooo  nine more levels argh lol hope it hurries haha
> oooo what colour? my roots are starting to get noticeable , got some dye upstairs just need to do it lol
> 
> aye col hope the old lad is back to his old self soon  my leg is getting a bit stiff in one of his legs now, bit senile too


:gasp: Your legs have legs of their own?? :gasp: You're very unusual then! :whistling2:

I clicked to feed your egg too. Got a page that said I had to log on or something - was that right???

Suggies are cute aren't they. I've e-mailed the guy to ask if he's ever gonna do pedigree cats, cos his cats are just your standard black & white and tabby cats, but he does pedigree dogs! :crazy:

Did you see the hamster and rat ones Jaime??


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :gasp: Your legs have legs of their own?? :gasp: You're very unusual then! :whistling2:
> 
> I clicked to feed your egg too. Got a page that said I had to log on or something - was that right???
> 
> Suggies are cute aren't they. I've e-mailed the guy to ask if he's ever gonna do pedigree cats, cos his cats are just your standard black & white and tabby cats, but he does pedigree dogs! :crazy:
> 
> Did you see the hamster and rat ones Jaime??


my dog XD haha can tell im tired XD
you shouldnt have to log in for the level up, its the top link you need 
i saw, the hammys are cute, i thought it was a mouse lol will have another look
not that i dare mention wanting anything after paying the vet bill off yesterday:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Col Im sure the vet will give Joe something to ease his old joints. Ive seen that farm rescue link before but I cant bring myself to click on any of the links:blush:

Eileen the animals look very cute, I think the hogs would sell well

Jai how is the patient today?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col Im sure the vet will give Joe something to ease his old joints. Ive seen that farm rescue link before but I cant bring myself to click on any of the links:blush:
> 
> Eileen the animals look very cute, I think the hogs would sell well
> 
> Jai how is the patient today?


Hillside looks a fab place. I want to visit it if we are ever in Norfolk. They even have a couple of rescue Dromedary Camels!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Col Im sure the vet will give Joe something to ease his old joints. Ive seen that farm rescue link before but I cant bring myself to click on any of the links:blush:
> 
> Eileen the animals look very cute, I think the hogs would sell well
> 
> Jai how is the patient today?


very demanding lol had to give him some baytril and mixed it with blackcurrant cordial so once it was in his mouth he was happy to swallow it...reminds me he needs another dose soon, hope it goes down as well as it did earlier
i made some buns earlier and he stole the case and wouldnt give it back :lol2:


----------



## feorag

We've got an e-mail circulating the Somali world at the minute cos a Somali (and 3 Abys and a La Perm) have all ended up in Many Tears rescue, although they are actually in foster homes in Edinburgh.

My friend, Emma, who breeds Somalis in Gloucester, and I are 99.99% certain they've all come from a breeder just outside Aberdeen, who I would describe as a puppy/kitten farmer and I'm sure you'd agree if you looked at her website. She bought a load of rubbish cats from a rubbish breeder who was packing in breeding and she's been breeding from them. She's got variants and La Perms too!

Emma and I have contacted her on a number of occasions when we've seen her advertising Somali kittens as the wrong colour. We've told her she's identifying her colours wrongly and offered to help her, but she doesn't want to know. She entered one of her Somalis at Dundee show and Alison (who runs the Somali Cat Club Rescue) was judging and wrong coloured her cat. She told her she was the wrong colour and suggesgted she join the club and get help with identifying her colours, but it's obvious she doesn't want to know. Her pedigrees are all wrong, she's got somalis producing Abys and Abys producing somalis, both of which is genetically impossible and loads of her breed numbers are wrong, so her pedigrees are a mess.

We're certain the Somali is one of her stud boys and one of the Abys is another.


----------



## ami_j

oooo its hatched! something i dont have , and not a really common thing either 
ta


----------



## Amalthea

Am off to bed... Long day tomorrow. Stock take. WHOOP-DE-DOOO!!! *note the sarcasm* Nighty night  xx


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am off to bed... Long day tomorrow. Stock take. WHOOP-DE-DOOO!!! *note the sarcasm* Nighty night  xx


night jen


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> We've got an e-mail circulating the Somali world at the minute cos a Somali (and 3 Abys and a La Perm) have all ended up in Many Tears rescue, although they are actually in foster homes in Edinburgh.
> 
> My friend, Emma, who breeds Somalis in Gloucester, and I are 99.99% certain they've all come from a breeder just outside Aberdeen, who I would describe as a puppy/kitten farmer and I'm sure you'd agree if you looked at her website. She bought a load of rubbish cats from a rubbish breeder who was packing in breeding and she's been breeding from them. She's got variants and La Perms too!
> 
> Emma and I have contacted her on a number of occasions when we've seen her advertising Somali kittens as the wrong colour. We've told her she's identifying her colours wrongly and offered to help her, but she doesn't want to know. She entered one of her Somalis at Dundee show and Alison (who runs the Somali Cat Club Rescue) was judging and wrong coloured her cat. She told her she was the wrong colour and suggesgted she join the club and get help with identifying her colours, but it's obvious she doesn't want to know. Her pedigrees are all wrong, she's got somalis producing Abys and Abys producing somalis, both of which is genetically impossible and loads of her breed numbers are wrong, so her pedigrees are a mess.
> 
> We're certain the Somali is one of her stud boys and one of the Abys is another.


 hi eileen thanks for the reply earlier, glad your friend found a way around going bancrupt.

eileen can i ask a silly question? whats a variant?


----------



## ami_j

well the second baytril giving didnt go so well :| quite scratched now :\


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> well the second baytril giving didnt go so well :| quite scratched now :\


 i remember my freinds rats needing meds syringe fed, was not an easy task at all


----------



## Zoo-Man

Naughty Ratty, slap his bum Jaime! hehe

Hey Tom, hows you mate?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, lookey here! :whistling2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...fieds/590204-beautiful-pure-white-kttens.html


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i remember my freinds rats needing meds syringe fed, was not an easy task at all


little sod even had it mixed with blackcurrant...hes getting it plain tomorrow 


Zoo-Man said:


> Naughty Ratty, slap his bum Jaime! hehe
> 
> Hey Tom, hows you mate?


lol i cant feel too sorry for him


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Naughty Ratty, slap his bum Jaime! hehe
> 
> Hey Tom, hows you mate?


 not bad spent 3 days watching farscape recorded on the V+ box

how've you been dude


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> not bad spent 3 days watching farscape recorded on the V+ box
> 
> how've you been dude


Cant complain mate, not been up to much. Some frineds took us out for tea last night for Clark's birthday, so that was nice.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Cant complain mate, not been up to much. Some frineds took us out for tea last night for Clark's birthday, so that was nice.


 that was nice of them, did you all have a good one


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> that was nice of them, did you all have a good one


Yes, we hadn't gotten together for a while so we had a good catch-up too


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Jen, lookey here! :whistling2:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...fieds/590204-beautiful-pure-white-kttens.html


I saw 'em. :flrt: Don't think they have blue eyes, though, so I can resist :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all


tomwilson said:


> eileen can i ask a silly question? whats a variant?


Well, when a breed has a small gene pool and they need to occasionally cross out to another breed to bring in new blood, so to speak, the progeny produced from that mating is called a variant, so that it doesn't accidentally get introduced back into its original breed - if that makes sense. Another reason for variants is when someone is creating a new breed and needs to cross two breeds together (such as the burmese and siamese to produce tonkineses)

Using my own breed as an example, Abyssinians are short haired cats, so long hair is undesirable, but it was inadvertently introduced many years ago when breeders had to outcross to moggies to keep the breed going (such as when the gene pool was very small in the early 1900's and during the war and when travel was difficult for breeders to get to stud cats). At some stage some Abys must have been bred to short haired cats which carried the longhaired gene (it's a recessive gene) and so longhair was introduced and some Abys began producing long haired progeny. This was highly undesirable and so Abys known to be carrying this gene weren't bred from and it was eventually eradicated in Abys in Britain. 

Fortunately someone in America saw the beauty of these longhaired Abys and began a breeding programme with other Abys in America which had produced longhaired kittens and so the Somali was 'created', although it is a totally naturally occurring cat.

So when Somalis were first imported into Britain (in the early 80s) breeders outcrossed to Abys, because there were so few Somalis then. However, that means that all the resulting kittens would carry longhair, so the progeny were registered as "variants" to prevent them ever being accidentally mated to another Aby thereby putting the longhair gene back into the Aby. 

So a kitten from an Aby x Somali mating will have short hair and look to all intents and purposes like an Aby, but it will carry longhair. The resulting variant is then mated to a Somali, so both carry longhairm producing some longhair and some shorthair kittens. The shorthairs will again be registered as variants, but the longhairs _are_ Somalis and are registered as Somalis and when mated to another Somali will produce all longhair kittens and so you've brought a whole new line into your Somali breeding in 2 generations.

The same thing is done with Siamese and Balinese, which are the longhaired version of Siamese. 

Does all that make sense? :lol2:

Hope so cos the soap box has been put back in the storage cupboard! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all
Eileen Im glad you answered Tomes wuestion as it was to much typing for me:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Hi everyone 

So quiet in here today =o


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Morning all
> Eileen Im glad you answered Tomes wuestion as it was to much typing for me:lol2:


 
WTF Ive just noticed the bad typing:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home... Been a long day and it's not over yet. Stock take was hell and customers just weren't interested today! It was like pulling teeth!! On a good note, the tattooist called Gary this morning with a cancellation and he got it done this afternoon


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Just got home... Been a long day and it's not over yet. Stock take was hell and customers just weren't interested today! It was like pulling teeth!! On a good note, the tattooist called Gary this morning with a cancellation and he got it done this afternoon
> 
> image


Nice tat! Clark's mum paid for him to get his 3rd tattoo for his birthday the other day. He got a black panther on his lower leg, similar to where Gary's is. It looks like the panther is climbing up his leg & is turning it's head to look back over its shoulder. I keep getting on Clark's nerves by telling everyone he shows it to that it is NOT a black panther, its a melanistic leopard! hehe


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel keeps trying to clean it *lol* He doesn't understand that he really shoudn't!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Diesel keeps trying to clean it *lol* He doesn't understand that he really shoudn't!


:lol2: bless him! He probably thinks dad's a dirty git & hasn't washed his leg! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Great tat, Sophies boyfriend is running out of space for his, hes a walking piece of art :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's already planning his next


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gary's already planning his next


 
They seem to be very addictive


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning all
> Eileen Im glad you answered Tomes wuestion as it was to much typing for me:lol2:


Yeh, I got there first! :lol2:

I've not got any tats! I did think a while ago about getting a cat on the top of my arm, but never got round to it.

Kim's just been on the phone to say the film company have been on and they now want to start at 8:00 instead of 8:30, so again I ask HTF am I going to get up at 6:30 in the morning! :gasp:


----------



## ditta

evening chatters, im in such a state with my sleep i dont know whether im coming or bloody going, :whip:

hows sophies cat shell, sorry if you already said i cant remember:lol2:

nice tattoo gary:flrt: my next one is to be on my leg: victory:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> evening chatters, im in such a state with my sleep i dont know whether im coming or bloody going, :whip:
> 
> hows sophies cat shell, sorry if you already said i cant remember:lol2:
> 
> nice tattoo gary:flrt: my next one is to be on my leg: victory:


 

Hes much the same but once the meds kick in Im hoping he will improve.
Eileen was going to tell me about some homeopathic meds but I think she forgot:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hes much the same but once the meds kick in Im hoping he will improve.
> Eileen was going to tell me about some homeopathic meds but I think she forgot:whistling2:


Oops! :gasp: I did! :blush:

Actually Shell if you can be bothered to go to my website "Memories" page and read "Merlin's story" all the homeopathic stuff I tried on him is mentioned there. Can you do that cos I'm busy trying to do my homework tonight! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oops! :gasp: I did! :blush:
> 
> Actually Shell if you can be bothered to go to my website "Memories" page and read "Merlin's story" all the homeopathic stuff I tried on him is mentioned there. Can you do that cos I'm busy trying to do my homework tonight! :roll:


 
I can do that:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That would be great - I know Merc Sol is the first one to try and it that doesn't work then it's Acid Nit and Sy-cotico, but I can't remember the dilution and haven't got time to explain why you would use those two together but if I haven't explained why in the story and you read it and ask I can explain then - if that's OK??


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/591554-new-digs.html#post7122249


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That would be great - I know Merc Sol is the first one to try and it that doesn't work then it's Acid Nit and Sy-cotico, but I can't remember the dilution and haven't got time to explain why you would use those two together but if I haven't explained why in the story and you read it and ask I can explain then - if that's OK??


 

I wish I hadnt read it now, poor Merlin 

When you have time after your TV production you can tell me where the best place to buy it is and the dilution rate but there is no rush at all as we needs to get this flare up under control first.

Is it tomorrow the film crew are coming?


----------



## ditta

* just spent an hour looking for the albino skunk, he lives in the kitchen with the door locked, we had searched from top to bottom and he nowhere........so even tho an impossibility we moved to search the rest of house and even garden*

3 minutes ago · Friends only · Comment ·LikeUnlike 




 as we have a catflap...........so after an hour we go back into kitchen to hear scratchin noises, hes only jammed himself behind a viv stack and a dismantled parrot cage........so when we looked underneath we saw no feets lol.......little bastard!!!!!! tried to say little monkey but i just ned to swear!!!!!!!!!!!! about a minute ago · LikeUnlike


 chester is pleased to have his buddy back in bed, he just wouldnt get into his bed til we found mojo then they both jumped in bed as if they were gonna discuss the adventure!!!!!!!!!!!


really cant be arsed typing it all again lol


----------



## tomwilson

hi everyone catching up on what i've missed while watching autum watch

how is everyone


----------



## ami_j

looking on a site and found this XD made me laugh loads








more here lol 
PETCO.com Other Pet Stories Customer Stories


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I wish I hadnt read it now, poor Merlin


Sorry for that! :sad: I wrote it for the Somali Cat Club magazine and when the magazine came out loads of people rang me up to say they cried their eyes out when they read it! :blush:


Shell195 said:


> When you have time after your TV production you can tell me where the best place to buy it is and the dilution rate but there is no rush at all as we needs to get this flare up under control first.


I bought all my homeopathic remedies by post from Ainsworth Pharmacy, because you can't get the right dilution for cats over the counter. The homeopathic doctor when I was treating Merlin was called Pinkus and he was excellent for giving out advice, but I don't know if he's still there.

The way I look at it is, it might not work, but it might and if it doesn't it's not going to do any harm. Emma's oldest stud boy had horrendous problems with bladder blockages - it wasn't crystals it was basically silt, but he kept having to go into the vets to be catheterised. Eventually her vet said he could be catheterised any more because of the scar tissue and he referred to to Tim Gruffyd-Jones and he sorted him out with hoemopathy and the problem never returned, although he told emma she would never be able to neuter him.


Shell195 said:


> Is it tomorrow the film crew are coming?


Yes, it's tomorrow and I've to be there for 8:00 which means leaving here at 7:00 :gasp:


tomwilson said:


> how is everyone


Fine thanks, getting a bit worried about tomorrow, but that's all.

did you read my lecture on variants? :lol2:

Jen, forgot to say that your bracelet was waiting for me when we got home tonight! :2thumb: Been out all afternoon in the forest with the dog, having lunch and a meander around a garden centre and then grocery shopping for the family arriving tomorrow night.

Hopefully will get it sorted and back to you over the weekend!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> looking on a site and found this XD made me laugh loads
> image
> more here lol
> PETCO.com Other Pet Stories Customer Stories


AAAARRRGGHHH its the Grand High Witch when she's turned into a mouse in the film The Witches!!! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> AAAARRRGGHHH its the Grand High Witch when she's turned into a mouse in the film The Witches!!! :gasp:


ahaha ive seen that
that rat is cute though not like the grand high witch


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning allWell, when a breed has a small gene pool and they need to occasionally cross out to another breed to bring in new blood, so to speak, the progeny produced from that mating is called a variant, so that it doesn't accidentally get introduced back into its original breed - if that makes sense. Another reason for variants is when someone is creating a new breed and needs to cross two breeds together (such as the burmese and siamese to produce tonkineses)
> 
> Using my own breed as an example, Abyssinians are short haired cats, so long hair is undesirable, but it was inadvertently introduced many years ago when breeders had to outcross to moggies to keep the breed going (such as when the gene pool was very small in the early 1900's and during the war and when travel was difficult for breeders to get to stud cats). At some stage some Abys must have been bred to short haired cats which carried the longhaired gene (it's a recessive gene) and so longhair was introduced and some Abys began producing long haired progeny. This was highly undesirable and so Abys known to be carrying this gene weren't bred from and it was eventually eradicated in Abys in Britain.
> 
> Fortunately someone in America saw the beauty of these longhaired Abys and began a breeding programme with other Abys in America which had produced longhaired kittens and so the Somali was 'created', although it is a totally naturally occurring cat.
> 
> So when Somalis were first imported into Britain (in the early 80s) breeders outcrossed to Abys, because there were so few Somalis then. However, that means that all the resulting kittens would carry longhair, so the progeny were registered as "variants" to prevent them ever being accidentally mated to another Aby thereby putting the longhair gene back into the Aby.
> 
> So a kitten from an Aby x Somali mating will have short hair and look to all intents and purposes like an Aby, but it will carry longhair. The resulting variant is then mated to a Somali, so both carry longhairm producing some longhair and some shorthair kittens. The shorthairs will again be registered as variants, but the longhairs _are_ Somalis and are registered as Somalis and when mated to another Somali will produce all longhair kittens and so you've brought a whole new line into your Somali breeding in 2 generations.
> 
> The same thing is done with Siamese and Balinese, which are the longhaired version of Siamese.
> 
> Does all that make sense? :lol2:
> 
> Hope so cos the soap box has been put back in the storage cupboard! :lol2:


it makes perfect sense eileen thank you



feorag said:


> Fine thanks, getting a bit worried about tomorrow, but that's all.
> 
> did you read my lecture on variants? :lol2:


 i did thanks eileen.

why worry i bet you'll be exelent


i almost ended up with 2 rats today a freinds, work colleague got two rats and found out she was pregnant but they had taken hem back to the shop before i could give a positive answer


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, Jen (Mrs DD) came across to our house last night & showed me the necklace, bracelet & keyring you made her. I was very impressed! We both were!


----------



## feorag

Aw, thanks Colin. I worry so much when someone asks me to make something that they won't like it or think it looks crap! 

Good to know you liked it.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aw, thanks Colin. I worry so much when someone asks me to make something that they won't like it or think it looks crap!
> 
> Good to know you liked it.


No need to worry this time, it was fab! Jen said her mum will love them.


----------



## feorag

Well you've set my mind to rest anyway! :2thumb:

And now I'm off to bed - this is early for me - just hope I can get off to sleep!


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen I hope stardom doesnt go to your head:lol2:


----------



## feorag

As if! :rotfl:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Eileen, & good luck for tomorrow! : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

night eileen, good luck


----------



## tomwilson

pretty dam silent on here tonight whats everyone up to


----------



## Amalthea

That's brilliant, Eileen!  Glad it arrived back to you safe and sound 

Think I am heading off to bed. So tired!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Night Jen x

It is quiet isn't it Tom. Strange.


----------



## tomwilson

night jen



Zoo-Man said:


> Night Jen x
> 
> It is quiet isn't it Tom. Strange.


 it is not much going on around the forum either tonight. i've been watching nature programs today, watching a program about animals trapped in amber right now very intresting


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night jen
> 
> 
> it is not much going on around the forum either tonight. i've been watching nature programs today, watching a program about animals trapped in amber right now very intresting


Im watching Bad Girls :2thumb: Its great, I have them all on video, & I have a few of the main actresses autographs too :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im watching Bad Girls :2thumb: Its great, I have them all on video, & I have a few of the main actresses autographs too :blush:


 and i thought you where an intelectual :lol2:

just kidding i spend the rest of my time watching sci-fi. buffy and farscape at the moment:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> and i thought you where an intelectual :lol2:
> 
> just kidding i spend the rest of my time watching sci-fi. buffy and farscape at the moment:blush:


Oh god, I love wildlife documentaries, programmes like Nature Shock, anything about big cats, primates, well most animals really. But then I love Corrie & Emmerdale too! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh god, I love wildlife documentaries, programmes like Nature Shock, anything about big cats, primates, well most animals really. But then I love Corrie & Emmerdale too! :lol2:


 i love the david attenborough documentaries, the series like wild china, wild wales, lost land, i'm constantly combing through eden,animal plannet and nat geo wild for new things to watch

i'm watching wild life sos now


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i love the david attenborough documentaries, the series like wild china, wild wales, lost land, i'm constantly combing through eden,animal plannet and nat geo wild for new things to watch
> 
> i'm watching wild life sos now


You cant beat David Attenborough! 

I used to love watching Animal Planet, Nat Geo Wild, etc, but I can't now cos we got cut off as we coulsn't afford to pay our Sky bill


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> You cant beat David Attenborough!
> 
> I used to love watching Animal Planet, Nat Geo Wild, etc, but I can't now cos we got cut off as we coulsn't afford to pay our Sky bill


 move to liverpool you can watch ours not that you'd have much choice of anything else:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> move to liverpool you can watch ours not that you'd have much choice of anything else:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I love nature programs too but I cant watch animals hunting 

Corrie and Emmerdale are the highlight of my night :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


 i wish there was a cheap way of moving to the contryside tbh, but work and what not makes it hard me thinks


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I love nature programs too but I cant watch animals hunting
> 
> Corrie and Emmerdale are the highlight of my night :blush:


 dianas a bit like that but it's more the eating than the hunting, i tend to treat it like a science experiment rather than attach emotion to the scene, i hate it when you get people egging on the predator, looking down on the prey, or saying things like wicked predator for killing the prey. (like the comments you get on you tube)


----------



## Zoo-Man

If Im honest, I think I prefer watching predators (land-based predators anyway) hunting, especially Cheetahs, Leopards, Lions, African Hunting Dogs, etc. Like Tom, I try not to attach emotion to the prey animal, as basically that animal means life or death to the predator & their family. I think respect for both the predator & the prey is what I feel the most.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> If Im honest, I think I prefer watching predators (land-based predators anyway) hunting, especially Cheetahs, Leopards, Lions, African Hunting Dogs, etc. Like Tom, I try not to attach emotion to the prey animal, as basically that animal means life or death to the predator & their family. I think respect for both the predator & the prey is what I feel the most.


 yeah probably the best way to describe it, i feel guilty feeding the lizards life foods especially locusts, they just look so intricate, i really have to detach come feeding time


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> yeah probably the best way to describe it, i feel guilty feeding the lizards life foods especially locusts, they just look so intricate, i really have to detach come feeding time


I don't feel guilty feeding live food to my Yemen Chameleon or the Marmosets, even though the locusts are pretty.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't feel guilty feeding live food to my Yemen Chameleon or the Marmosets, even though the locusts are pretty.


 i don't if anymore but i know i don't think of them the same way when i put them in for food as i do when looking at them eating and stuff


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i don't if anymore but i know i don't think of them the same way when i put them in for food as i do when looking at them eating and stuff


Ive never really felt guilty when using insects as livefood. But the first time I ever dispatched a mouse for food, it took me ages to get my head around doing it.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, guys


----------



## Amalthea

May be picking up those African pygmy dormice today.... We shall see. Heading down to visit with the inlaws, so if it can get sorted asap, I'll pop in and pick them up from Marie before coming home


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> May be picking up those African pygmy dormice today.... We shall see. Heading down to visit with the inlaws, so if it can get sorted asap, I'll pop in and pick them up from Marie before coming home


 
Dont forget the photos:flrt:
I think Im picking up an 18 week old chinnie boy tonight as a friend for Cinders (once hes been castrated and is infertile)
She looks so lonely on her own


----------



## Cillah

So dead all day!

Yay Jen! I will have even more to look at tomorrow. Still need to see Peri&co. Plus everyone else . I'm getting Martin to bring home Doritos and salsa. It isn't much but I hope it's ohkay for tomorrow .

Martin finishes at ten and so will be here around 10:30. But apparently he's cooking me a nice dinner tonight. Odd night to choose! He said something like chicken in pasty with cheese and bacon sauce and potato and then a nice dessert.. So it should be good


----------



## Shell195

I now have a 5 month old chinnie boy, hes very sweet. While we where there we got fussed by her bouncy collie x spaniel puppy with 3 legs, she was looking for a home for him too so I had to remind Steve that we had enough dogs but if anyone wants a gorgeous loony puppy dog then hes in Preston. She says her Neo mastiff hated him so she has to rehome him 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/index.cfm?eu=M2ZR%3E%3EGH%3C%5BY%3B%5DH%2F*XCTFJ3%3CJORJI5F%3AR%3B%40U%5DZOLG%3AE%28%233JN%5B%2FUJG%3E%21%5C%3E6P0WF%0A%21P0++%0A




Jen look at this http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033084998/92826c0d.html


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't end up picking the APDs up tonight... They weren't at my friend's house yet. But they're being dropped off there next weekend, so will sort out picking them up soon.

That girlie collie is gorgeous!!!!

Great news about Cinders' future fella 

And doritos and salsa is perfect, Cilla  x


----------



## Shell195

She is isnt she Jen:flrt:

Its very quiet on here tonight, maybe we arent good enough for Eileen now shes a TV star:gasp::lol2:

I need a name for the new boy, he was called Jacob but we dont have any more twilight names so it sounds odd. I have a Chilli and Pepper, Cinders and ?
Any ideas?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

my skinny jeans are no longer skinny.........

theyre baggy!:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Cinders and Ash??

That's good, Cat... Skinny jeans are horrible things


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Cinders and Ash??
> 
> That's good, Cat... Skinny jeans are horrible things


i lovvve skinny jeans!


----------



## feorag

Evening all! The family are 5 minutes away and so will be arriving very soon, so having a quick catch up!


Shell195 said:


> I love nature programs too but I cant watch animals hunting


Neither can I Shell. I usually turn away or close my eyes at that bit! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Its very quiet on here tonight, maybe we arent good enough for Eileen now shes a TV star:gasp::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Course not! Just had so much to do when I got home, like have a cup of tea! :lol2: And tidy up so the family can sit on the sofa - usually there's me and all my paperwork and bits and pieces covering the whole surface! :blush:

Had a really great day today. It all seemed to go off very well and they certainly picked a good day to film dirty jobs, cos it was damp and misty and raining and very very wet all day! I've no idea why I washed my hair cos it got frizzier and kinkier as the day progressed! :lol2:

Actually managed to get the spider phobic boy to have the spider on his arm and the snake phobic boy to handle the snake so that was great! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

steve comin to yours tomorrow jen? what time is it again?


----------



## Amalthea

I am going to him tomorrow morning, Cat, but am going to try to persuade him to come along (he hasn't been feeling too good). Anytime from 2pm onwards is fine  Steve said you're going to get your hair cut tomorrow morning, as well, so I might see ya 

That sounds great, Eileen!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> I am going to him tomorrow morning, Cat, but am going to try to persuade him to come along (he hasn't been feeling too good). Anytime from 2pm onwards is fine  Steve said you're going to get your hair cut tomorrow morning, as well, so I might see ya
> 
> That sounds great, Eileen!!!


ill be there at 9 jen x

what we bringin? food and drink?


----------



## ditta

its been sister friday for me and to give my sister a break im learning the bedtime routine so she can maybe go out in the evening and i look after my niece......i changed nappy, dressed her in pjs read 2 stories and popped her in bed.........shes still sleeping soundly: victory::notworthy: im a good great aunt me thinks:lol2:


----------



## temerist

hi all, just got back from a break at my daughters

GUESS WHOS GONNA BE A GRANDPA AGAIN :whistling2:

:lol2:

also went to an 80`s party who wants to see a pic of me with hair :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww congrats, Ian!!! 

*raises hand* I do, I do!


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ill be there at 9 jen x
> 
> what we bringin? food and drink?


 
Gary and I will be there for about 10:30ish 

Bring whatever you'd like... Food/drink/both. Not bothered


----------



## ami_j

you want to click the pics 
[URL=http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e192/ami_j_1985/?action=view&current=MOV00662.mp4][/URL]

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e192/ami_j_1985/th_MOV00662.jpg


----------



## temerist

guess who i went as lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> guess who i went as lol
> 
> image


 
Congrats grand daddy:flrt:

Tonight catchat I am going to be George Micheal


----------



## temerist

nope lol not george michael :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> nope lol not george michael :lol2:


 

Barry Gibb?


----------



## temerist

nope lol

think more on tv not a singer































shit i cant even remember who i was .....

needs to think lol


----------



## Amalthea

No idea, but you look great!


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> No idea, but you look great!


 

:blush:


----------



## Shell195

PMSL :roll2:


----------



## ami_j

did anyone look at my vidsssssss :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> did anyone look at my vidsssssss :flrt:


 
Ooops Jai, yes i did they are soooooooooooo cute, whos are they?


----------



## temerist

right im going to get some sleep (and hopefully remember who i was at that party lol)

chat tomorrow, night all xxxx


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> right im going to get some sleep (and hopefully remember who i was at that party lol)
> 
> chat tomorrow, night all xxxx


 
Night Ian I hope you remember who you were in the morning:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ooops Jai, yes i did they are soooooooooooo cute, whos are they?


Lilys babies, were born last june lol been trying to upload vids for ages
i wish they were still small like that lol


temerist said:


> right im going to get some sleep (and hopefully remember who i was at that party lol)
> 
> chat tomorrow, night all xxxx


night ian


----------



## Cillah

Who is coming that I know tomorrow Jen?

I wonder how I am going to get the rat food home, lol.


----------



## feorag

Those little blue critters in the vid are gorgeous, Jaime! :flrt:

Ian, I haven't a clue, well a few names came to mind, but will wait with great anticipation to find out - if you remember who you were! :lol2:

And now I'm off to bed - can't believe I got up at 6:00 this morning, can't remember the last time I was up as soon as that! :gasp:

Goodnight all! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Those little blue critters in the vid are gorgeous, Jaime! :flrt:
> 
> Ian, I haven't a clue, well a few names came to mind, but will wait with great anticipation to find out - if you remember who you were! :lol2:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - can't believe I got up at 6:00 this morning, can't remember the last time I was up as soon as that! :gasp:
> 
> Goodnight all! :2thumb:


thanks eileen  there was nine that colour , they were terrible to tell apart hehe 
night


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Who is coming that I know tomorrow Jen?
> 
> I wonder how I am going to get the rat food home, lol.


*LMAO* There's also the sand  Don't worry about it, though... Sometime in the week we could prolly bring 'em to ya. Cat and Dita are coming  Maybe you could sweet talk them into giving ya a lift home with your sand and rat food :whistling2: You met a few of the guests at my party.....

Night, Eileen!! I'm about to head that way myself. Need to have a shower first, though (so my hair's dry for Steve tomorrow)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I now have a 5 month old chinnie boy, hes very sweet. While we where there we got fussed by her bouncy collie x spaniel puppy with 3 legs, she was looking for a home for him too so I had to remind Steve that we had enough dogs but if anyone wants a gorgeous loony puppy dog then hes in Preston. She says her Neo mastiff hated him so she has to rehome him
> 
> Preloved | alfie 10 month old collie x spaniel for sale in Preston, Lancashire, UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen look at this Preloved | free to good home other in Bootle, Merseyside, UK


You were in Preston & you didn't arrange a visit to mine!!! :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Oh man that would be amazing. I'm pretty much out of rat food too so it would be really helpful. It's fine if not though 

I'm going to bed now. Will text you when I'm at Kearsley tomorrow  x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well Joe went to the vets today. The vet said his hips feel stiff, said it could be athritis, & she has prescribed him some painkillers. She wants to see him again in 2 weeks. So we are none the wiser yet. But he's been fine today & yesterday, so hopefully he isn't in too much discomfort. She also said he is starting with cataracts.


----------



## Amalthea

Try getting some glucosomine, as well, Col 

It's not me you've gotta sweet talk, Cilla


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> You were in Preston & you didn't arrange a visit to mine!!! :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


We went past the old shop and were talking about you :lol2:

Im glad Joe is feeling better:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! I've got a full house! :lol2: All I've heard since they arrived last night is "Nana, nana, nana" every 5 minuted :lol:


Zoo-Man said:


> Well Joe went to the vets today. The vet said his hips feel stiff, said it could be athritis, & she has prescribed him some painkillers. She wants to see him again in 2 weeks. So we are none the wiser yet. But he's been fine today & yesterday, so hopefully he isn't in too much discomfort. She also said he is starting with cataracts.


That sounds encouraging Colin! :2thumb:

I agree with Jen - maybe some glucosamine and Chondroitin <sp> might help him a lot. You can buy it a bit cheaper on line from Healthspan in the Channel Islands, cos you don't pay VAT.


----------



## Cillah

Morning guys 

I know Jen . I was just saying if they can't it's alright .


----------



## ditta

ian.........don johnson? from miami vice?????/


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

my new do!
its not blonde like i wanted but its a work in progress, gunna have more blonde put in it when my hair has recovered from havin 3 colours on it today
what you think?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We went past the old shop and *were talking about you* :lol2:
> 
> Im glad Joe is feeling better:flrt:


All good I hope? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen & Eileen, I do give Joe a cod liver oil tablet daily. Do you think the glucosamine would be better than that?


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my new do!
> its not blonde like i wanted but its a work in progress, gunna have more blonde put in it when my hair has recovered from havin 3 colours on it today
> what you think?
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs394.ash2/67221_10150276977595077_836100076_15171730_5041360_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Wit woo hun! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well I applied for a job as an Elephant Keeper at Twycross Zoo last night. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my new do!
> its not blonde like i wanted but its a work in progress, gunna have more blonde put in it when my hair has recovered from havin 3 colours on it today
> what you think?
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs394.ash2/67221_10150276977595077_836100076_15171730_5041360_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 

Love the hair Cat it really suits you:2thumb:





Zoo-Man said:


> Jen & Eileen, I do give Joe a cod liver oil tablet daily. *Do you think the glucosamine would be better than that*?


 
As well as Col, it all helps to support the joints




Zoo-Man said:


> Well I applied for a job as an Elephant Keeper at Twycross Zoo last night. Fingers crossed!


 
Fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> All good I hope? :whistling2:


 
Im not telling you:Na_Na_Na_Na:























Of course hun, Steve was asking if they ever caught the moron that caused the shop explosion and I was telling him you had Marms, torts and a pregnant Lolly:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> As well as Col, it all helps to support the joints
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed for you


Thanks hun, I wil get some glucosamine this week. 

And thanks for the crossing of digits! I'd love to work with Elephants, especially somewhere that is hands-on, like Twycross is. I find it fascinating that such a huge animal can work with their keepers & enjoy a bond.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im not telling you:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course hun, Steve was asking if they ever caught the moron that caused the shop explosion and I was telling him you had Marms, torts and a pregnant Lolly:flrt:


 You tease! :lol2:

Still no-one has been done for the fire, but then thats the police for you I suppose! Did Steve not want to come & squidge Lolly?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Whats going on with this thread today??? I think Im the cat-chatter with the highest post count today! Where is everyone??? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Whats going on with this thread today??? I think Im the cat-chatter with the highest post count today! Where is everyone??? :gasp:


its been dead last couple of days hasnt it


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its been dead last couple of days hasnt it


Yes, its strange & is scaring me! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, its strange & is scaring me! :lol2:


maybe theres been an apocolypse :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> maybe theres been an apocolypse :gasp:


Could be! :gasp:

Hold me...........


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Could be! :gasp:
> 
> Hold me...........


how do i know your not a zombie/radioactive/after my tinned food


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> how do i know your not a zombie/radioactive/after my tinned food


Dunno, test me! Im so scared Im not thinking straight! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Dunno, test me! Im so scared Im not thinking straight! :gasp:


hmmm
ok 
go to the loo and turn off the light, can you see as you wee?eg does it glow 
have you been bitten in the last few days? does the thought of a person sandwich appeal? 
i guess you would know if you wanted to steal my cans but i will lock the cupboard just in case hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hmmm
> ok
> go to the loo and turn off the light, can you see as you wee?eg does it glow
> have you been bitten in the last few days? does the thought of a person sandwich appeal?
> i guess you would know if you wanted to steal my cans but i will lock the cupboard just in case hehe


Mmm, can't see any wee, but my feet feel warm & wet!

Not been bitten recently. The only person sandwich that appeals at the moment is David Beckham, Hugh jackman & me as the filling! :lol2:

So what do you think, am I clean?


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> ian.........don johnson? from miami vice?????/


That was the first one that came into my mind Ditta, when he rejected George Michael. It was the fancy suit and rolled up sleeves!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my new do!
> its not blonde like i wanted but its a work in progress, gunna have more blonde put in it when my hair has recovered from havin 3 colours on it today
> what you think?
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs394.ash2/67221_10150276977595077_836100076_15171730_5041360_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


I luv it and that's the style I suggested would suit you, long but layered right out. Work in progress eh???

Colin I think glucosamine as well as the cod liver oil, but if it has chondroitin in it that's even better cos Chondroitin is a component of cartilage, so supposedly helps with the cartilage in joints. Leastways I think that's why it's good for them.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, can't see any wee, but my feet feel warm & wet!
> 
> *Not been bitten recently. The only person sandwich that appeals at the moment is David Beckham, Hugh jackman & me as the filling! * :lol2:
> 
> So what do you think, am I clean?


:rotfl:
can i get back to you when i finish laughing?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :rotfl:
> can i get back to you when i finish laughing?


Ok :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin I think glucosamine as well as the cod liver oil, but if it has chondroitin in it that's even better cos Chondroitin is a component of cartilage, so supposedly helps with the cartilage in joints. Leastways I think that's why it's good for them.


Ok thanks Eileen, will get some next week :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok :lol2:


i think you will be ok 
*gives col a hug*


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i think you will be ok
> *gives col a hug*


phew!


----------



## feorag

Don't forget to compare prices with Healthspan, cos I find them cheaper than some places like Holland & Barratt, but if you have any Wilkinsons or shops like that locally you might get them cheaper, but check the levels, they may be cheaper but not have as much Glucosamine or Chondroitin as healthspans so you might have to use more tablets, so a false economy!

Sorry Colin I also forgot to say fingers crossed for the elephant keeper job - I think it would be awesome to work with elephants! :2thumb:

And now I'm off to bed cos I'm knackered! :lol2: Goodnight!


----------



## Shell195

Col, if Steve saw Lollie he would steal her as when he cuddled a baby Chi that was for sale he wanted to buy her but didnt have a spare £1000


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> phew!


just dont let anyone in lol


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Don't forget to compare prices with Healthspan, cos I find them cheaper than some places like Holland & Barratt, but if you have any Wilkinsons or shops like that locally you might get them cheaper, but check the levels, they may be cheaper but not have as much Glucosamine or Chondroitin as healthspans so you might have to use more tablets, so a false economy!
> 
> Sorry Colin I also forgot to say fingers crossed for the elephant keeper job - I think it would be awesome to work with elephants! :2thumb:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed cos I'm knackered! :lol2: Goodnight!


night eileen


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen
Im back at the vets tomorrow as Purdy is ill again  She wont eat and looks all greasy, Im going to get them to do full blood works on her this time. I am VERY worried about her


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen
> Im back at the vets tomorrow as Purdy is ill again  She wont eat and looks all greasy, Im going to get them to do full blood works on her this time. I am VERY worried about her


aww no


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Don't forget to compare prices with Healthspan, cos I find them cheaper than some places like Holland & Barratt, but if you have any Wilkinsons or shops like that locally you might get them cheaper, but check the levels, they may be cheaper but not have as much Glucosamine or Chondroitin as healthspans so you might have to use more tablets, so a false economy!
> 
> Sorry Colin I also forgot to say fingers crossed for the elephant keeper job - I think it would be awesome to work with elephants! :2thumb:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed cos I'm knackered! :lol2: Goodnight!


Thanks Eileen, your a star! <mwah> x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col, if Steve saw Lollie he would steal her as when he cuddled a baby Chi that was for sale he wanted to buy her but didnt have a spare £1000


Aww, this Steve sounds like a right big softie! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> just dont let anyone in lol


Ok, I wont! <shoves settee behind door>


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen
> Im back at the vets tomorrow as Purdy is ill again  She wont eat and looks all greasy, Im going to get them to do full blood works on her this time. I am VERY worried about her


Oh no, not again! Poor Purdy!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen
> Im back at the vets tomorrow as Purdy is ill again  She wont eat and looks all greasy, Im going to get them to do full blood works on her this time. I am VERY worried about her


:lol2: Not quite gone yet - been paying the bill for your chi pendant Colin! :2thumb:

Shell I think you're right, you've got to try and get to the bottom of this, so full blood works might throw something out for you - hope so anyway!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, this Steve sounds like a right big softie! hehe


 

He totally is:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: Not quite gone yet - been paying the bill for your chi pendant Colin! :2thumb:


Ooooo, can't wait! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> He totally is:flrt:


Good lad Steve! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

Afternoon


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Afternoon


Hello young man!


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello young man!


 

How are you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> How are you?


Im good thanks mate. You?


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Im good thanks mate. You?


 Fine thanks  Just been looking through that thread, you know what you are talking about. More than can be said about a few others in there:lol2:.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Fine thanks  Just been looking through that thread, you know what you are talking about. More than can be said about a few others in there:lol2:.


The primate keepers thread?


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> The primate keepers thread?


 That's the one : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> That's the one : victory:


Aye, the OP was looking for a fight, & was joined by a couple of other half-wits. Bless their little cotton socks! :crazy:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye, the OP was looking for a fight, & was joined by a couple of other half-wits. Bless their little cotton socks! :crazy:


Haha. Thats what keeps me away from here, the constant hostility. I don't sign in here to have someone argue with me all the time. They seem to say this sections the worst but to be honest, no-ones ever started an argument with me in here, but thats probably 'cos I don't go looking for arguments either : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Haha. Thats what keeps me away from here, the constant hostility. I don't sign in here to have someone argue with me all the time. They seem to say this sections the worst but to be honest, no-ones ever started an argument with me in here, but thats probably 'cos I don't go looking for arguments either : victory:


There are plenty of muppets who just look for trouble, but thats just part & parcel of forum life I suppose.

That thread came after another where one Irish member said he took baby marmosets away from their mothers to be hand-reared to make them better pets! That went off into a bit of a kerfuffle, I can tell you!


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> There are plenty of muppets who just look for trouble, but thats just part & parcel of forum life I suppose.
> 
> That thread came after another where one Irish member said he took baby marmosets away from their mothers to be hand-reared to make them better pets! That went off into a bit of a kerfuffle, I can tell you!


 I can imagine! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> I can imagine! :gasp:


Yep! And I was called a hypocrite for advising other members about primates when I don't care for mine properly as I don't even have an outdoor enclosure for my marmosets! :gasp:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep! And I was called a hypocrite for advising other members about primates when I don't care for mine properly as I don't even have an outdoor enclosure for my marmosets! :gasp:


 :gasp: I can tell yours are kept well, especially how you care so much for them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> :gasp: I can tell yours are kept well, especially how you care so much for them.


Thanks mate : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> That was the first one that came into my mind Ditta, when he rejected George Michael. It was the fancy suit and rolled up sleeves!
> 
> I luv it and that's the style I suggested would suit you, long but layered right out. Work in progress eh???
> 
> Colin I think glucosamine as well as the cod liver oil, but if it has chondroitin in it that's even better cos Chondroitin is a component of cartilage, so supposedly helps with the cartilage in joints. Leastways I think that's why it's good for them.


 
a work in progress as in he wouldnt have been able to make me blonde yesterday, as i was red, so its brown now but will turn me blonde gradually


----------



## feorag

Yeh, that's what I figured - are you going totally blonde?? :gasp:

Morning everyone. What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Shell195

Just back from the vets AGAIN:bash: Purdy spent the whole night growling and actually tried to bite me when I touched her and was really off her food yet this morning she ate but still looked naff. Shes had a Depromedrone and a Dexodreson and hes taken bloods but have to wait until tomorrow for the resuts *sighs*


----------



## feorag

Now that sounds totally out of character for her, so something really must be wrong Shell! :sad: I hope you can find out quickly what it is and get the right treatment for it.


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone!

I need to wash my hair in a second as it stinks of smoke from the fire. I didn't realise until I got home.. But was too tired to do anything.

Yesterday was good


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Now that sounds totally out of character for her, so something really must be wrong Shell! :sad: I hope you can find out quickly what it is and get the right treatment for it.


 
It really is  
Im worried about her as she seems to constantly have something wrong with her, my opening words to the vet were "Im not stalking you" as it seems Im constantly there lately:blush:


----------



## feorag

It does sound like there's some sort of chronic problem bubbling away inside somewhere. You must be worried sick, because it does keep coming back.


----------



## Amalthea

TIRED!!!! *lol*

Sorry to hear about Purdy, Shell  That does sound very worrying!!


----------



## feorag

Tis very quiet in here again today. We've all been out to a lovely tea room that has a superb playpark for the girls. They had a great play, then we had a lovely lunch followed by a delicious local farm made ice cream and then another play and then home.

In half an hour Barry, Mollie and I will be off to see Session A9 in concert at The Sage Centre in Gateshead, which I'm really looking forward to, so I'll be out all night.

I'm such a busy bee and gadabout!!! :roll2: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Tis very quiet in here again today. We've all been out to a lovely tea room that has a superb playpark for the girls. They had a great play, then we had a lovely lunch followed by a delicious local farm made ice cream and then another play and then home.
> 
> In half an hour Barry, Mollie and I will be off to see Session A9 in concert at The Sage Centre in Gateshead, which I'm really looking forward to, so I'll be out all night.
> 
> I'm such a busy bee and gadabout!!! :roll2: :lol2:


 

Ive never heard of them, hope you have a great night but dont be complaining to us that you are always tired:roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, my last post from the early hours is at the top of the last page! :gasp:

Shell, sorry to hear Purdy is still out of sorts. It is a clear sign that aomething is amiss when a pet shows behaviour that is totally uncharacteristic to them. Lets hope the blood tests give you an answer.


----------



## Shell195

The vet just rang me:gasp:
Purdy`s bloods show normal liver/kidney function but she has a slightly white blood cell count but a high potassium level which is very rare in cats:bash: He says it could well be Addinsons which is very rare in cats but cant test her sodium levels to check until the steroids he gave her today wear off:bash: He also said it could just be a virus that will go so if she stays normal he doesnt need to see her but if she returns to being unwell he needs to see her asap


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> She is isnt she Jen:flrt:
> 
> Its very quiet on here tonight, maybe we arent good enough for Eileen now shes a TV star:gasp::lol2:
> 
> I need a name for the new boy, he was called Jacob but we dont have any more twilight names so it sounds odd. I have a Chilli and Pepper, Cinders and ?
> Any ideas?


how about toffee



Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, my last post from the early hours is at the top of the last page! :gasp:
> 
> Shell, sorry to hear Purdy is still out of sorts. It is a clear sign that aomething is amiss when a pet shows behaviour that is totally uncharacteristic to them. Lets hope the blood tests give you an answer.


 thats rare indeed


Shell195 said:


> The vet just rang me:gasp:
> Purdy`s bloods show normal liver/kidney function but she has a slightly white blood cell count but a high potassium level which is very rare in cats:bash: He says it could well be Addinsons which is very rare in cats but cant test her sodium levels to check until the steroids he gave her today wear off:bash: He also said it could just be a virus that will go so if she stays normal he doesnt need to see her but if she returns to being unwell he needs to see her asap


poor purdy


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> The vet just rang me:gasp:
> Purdy`s bloods show normal liver/kidney function but she has a slightly white blood cell count but a high potassium level which is very rare in cats:bash: He says it could well be Addinsons which is very rare in cats but cant test her sodium levels to check until the steroids he gave her today wear off:bash: He also said it could just be a virus that will go so if she stays normal he doesnt need to see her but if she returns to being unwell he needs to see her asap


Flippin' eck Shell, what a pain in the arse! Lets hope she improves.


----------



## tomwilson

hellllooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hellllooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Hiya mister! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya mister! :lol2:


 howdy how've you been


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> howdy how've you been


Not been bad thanks mate. Been pretty bored though, not done anything in particular.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not been bad thanks mate. Been pretty bored though, not done anything in particular.


 i know the feeling had 2 weeks off and didn't do much was first day back today and it was soooooo busy


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Purdy!! Hope she's alright 

Sorry I have been a bit MIA... We've got a friend round til tomorrow, so haven't been on the computer.

Went out to TGIFriday's tonight for our anniversary (with the friend, as well *lol*) and then told them that it was Gary's Birthday (only a day off) and they brought him cake and made him stand up and sang to him *giggles* Was great!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Poor Purdy!! Hope she's alright
> 
> Sorry I have been a bit MIA... We've got a friend round til tomorrow, so haven't been on the computer.
> 
> Went out to TGIFriday's tonight for our anniversary (with the friend, as well *lol*) and then told them that it was Gary's Birthday (only a day off) and they brought him cake and made him stand up and sang to him *giggles* Was great!


 sounds like a fun night


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone! (It'll be 'bye' soon! :lol


Shell195 said:


> Ive never heard of them, hope you have a great night but dont be complaining to us that you are always tired:roll2:


 I am always tired, but I'm great in the evenings! :roll2:

Session A9 are all individuals who've played in Scottish folk groups like Capercaille, Peat Bog Fairies etc who got together for 'session playing' on the A9 and formed this group. they live all over Scotland from Glasgow to Shetland, Aviemore to Wick and they're fabulous! Had a really good night and they were on top form. Mollie really enjoyed it, but it took a while to get her 'into it' so she would join in clapping - too embarrassed at first! :lol2: Shell didn't you see the link I posted to one of their vids on You Tube? Bought their latest CD and managed to 5 of the 7 autographs on it. Said to Mollie on the way out that i was having a great autograph week, cos I got Dom's for her! :lol:

So sorry to hear about Purrdy. Addinsons is very rare in cats - I've never heard of a cat having it, so I hope that's not what's wrong with her, otherwised she'll have to be on steroids permanently won't she?

Let's hope it is just a virus! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hi everyone! (It'll be 'bye' soon! :lol
> I am always tired, but I'm great in the evenings! :roll2:
> 
> Session A9 are all individuals who've played in Scottish folk groups like Capercaille, Peat Bog Fairies etc who got together for 'session playing' on the A9 and formed this group. they live all over Scotland from Glasgow to Shetland, Aviemore to Wick and they're fabulous! Had a really good night and they were on top form. Mollie really enjoyed it, but it took a while to get her 'into it' so she would join in clapping - too embarrassed at first! :lol2: Shell didn't you see the link I posted to one of their vids on You Tube? Bought their latest CD and managed to 5 of the 7 autographs on it. Said to Mollie on the way out that i was having a great autograph week, cos I got Dom's for her! :lol:
> 
> So sorry to hear about Purrdy. Addinsons is very rare in cats - I've never heard of a cat having it, so I hope that's not what's wrong with her, otherwised she'll have to be on steroids permanently won't she?
> 
> Let's hope it is just a virus! :sad:


 
I do vaguely remember it:lol2:

The vet was very puzzled by Purdy`s readings but whatever it is I wish she would get over it and yes it would be permanant steroids if it is Addinsons:bash: Shes lost so much weight but now shes had the steroids she is eating for England, I know it wont last though


----------



## feorag

Well fingers, toes and everything else crossed that she picks up again and doesn't need to go back to have further tests!

Now I'm off to bed. One of my car's doors needs the outer skin painted and for some reason Barry has arranged for it to be done tomorrow at 9:00, so we've all got to get up and be in Newcastle for 9:00, because he'll need bringing home! :bash:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone! I have a job interview at six and I am quite nervous.

Did anyone hear what happened to Mikas sister??


----------



## TonyToca

Hey everyone.. I just thought I'd post a pic of my tabby.. Took me ages to get this shot, it's a bit dark I know but I love the image.. Let me know what u think...


----------



## Shell195

TonyToca said:


> Hey everyone.. I just thought I'd post a pic of my tabby.. Took me ages to get this shot, it's a bit dark I know but I love the image.. Let me know what u think...image


 

Great action shot:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Good morning everyone! I have a job interview at six and I am quite nervous.
> 
> Did anyone hear what happened to Mikas sister??


 
What job Cilla and good luck


Whos Mika?


----------



## feorag

TonyToca said:


> Hey everyone.. I just thought I'd post a pic of my tabby.. Took me ages to get this shot, it's a bit dark I know but I love the image.. Let me know what u think...image


Yes, great action shot of a lovely cat! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> What job Cilla and good luck
> 
> 
> Whos Mika?


That's exactly what I was going to ask! :lol2:


----------



## TonyToca

I could put the image on a pair of trainers!


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> What job Cilla and good luck
> 
> 
> Whos Mika?


Just a Christmas temp at Game. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Just a Christmas temp at Game. :lol2:


 
Thats great Cilla:2thumb: My son started off as a christmas temp at gamestation but hes now full time and loves it(Only because he gets discount, can borrow games and gets all the new offers first :lol2

Who is Mika?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Thats great Cilla:2thumb:
> 
> Who is Mika?


Yeah, I hope I get it. Even if they don't keep me on. It keeps us going over Christmas. I'm kind of nervous and excited. :2thumb:

Oh Mika is a singer. He sings those annoying Grace Kelly, Big Girls songs. He's just annoying. Anyway! His sister fell out of a window and got impaled.

ETA I worked at EB Games for three years and I loved it for all of the same reasons


----------



## Shell195

Aaaah now I know who you mean
Mika inconsolable after sister?s accident - Musicrooms.net


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Aaaah now I know who you mean
> Mika inconsolable after sister?s accident - Musicrooms.net



Yeah!

How horrible is that!


----------



## Amalthea

I like Mika.........


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I like Mika.........


I have his albums :blush:

I just don't like him or his Big Girls song. Ugh that song just makes me mad! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Oh Jen! Manchester Victoria Maccas still sells Cornetto McFlurries.


----------



## Amalthea

Don't tell me that!!! *sticks fingers in ears* LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## ditta

im so ill woke up sunday morning with bum wee and havnt been off the toilet since:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Ditta - sorry to hear this - where on earth did you get that from? :whistling2:

Cilla I knew who Mika was but somehow assumed it was someone on this forum you were talking about! :lol2:

Well we've been to the Hancock Museum, which is Newcastle's Museum of Natural History full of stuff animals and live animals etc etc. Good day! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

hmmmmm i wonder:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Oh haha 

I am ready for the interview. Got all dressed up for it.. But I'm kind of very nervous. I am leaving in 19 minutes =o.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I like Mika.........


Me too! I named my Chihuahua Lolly after this....

YouTube - MIKA - Lollipop


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Me too! I named my Chihuahua Lolly after this....
> 
> YouTube - MIKA - Lollipop


That song is catchy. I just *hate *the Big Girls one. I just can't stand it.

But I like Lollipop . 

Lolly is an awesome name too. :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Oh haha
> 
> I am ready for the interview. Got all dressed up for it.. But I'm kind of very nervous. I am leaving in 19 minutes =o.


All the best of luck hun! <hugs>


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> That song is catchy. I just *hate *the Big Girls one. I just can't stand it.
> 
> But I like Lollipop .
> 
> Lolly is an awesome name too. :whistling2:


Why do you hate Big Girls? I love that one too!

Yes, we are both Lolly owners now, I had to think of that for a moment!


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Why do you hate Big Girls? I love that one too!
> 
> Yes, we are both Lolly owners now, I had to think of that for a moment!


Thank you . For the good wishes. I hoooope I get the job.

Er, just seen many a people parody of it. Like, insulting. It's just not nice to see. If you catch my drift. :blush:

Yep but mine is short for Lolita. Never call her that though. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Thank you . For the good wishes. I hoooope I get the job.
> 
> Er, just seen many a people parody of it. Like, insulting. It's just not nice to see. If you catch my drift. :blush:
> 
> Yep but mine is short for Lolita. Never call her that though. :lol2:


I have to admit, at partys if Big Girls comes on, I get up & dance & normally site myself next to the biggest girl on the dancefloor & direct movements to her. But nicely! :blush:


----------



## ditta

dry toast for tea.........oooo cant wait lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Yummy tea there Ditta! NOT! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am dying....... Full of man flu 

How'd the interview go Cilla? 

Sorry you're poorly, too, Ditta 

I love natural museums, Eileen! Sounds great!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ok, I have a question about nipples! Not my nipples BTW, dont worry! :lol2:

Lolly's nipples are swelling nicely as her pregnancy progresses. She has 10 nipples, though the top 2 are small & merely a pimple. However, one of her other nipples is inverted. You can't squeeze it out, & it isn't affecting her. Has anyone ever come across this before? Any advice? Im going to ask the vet about it when I take her for her ultrasound scan next week, but just thought I'd ask you lot.


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, I have a question about nipples! Not my nipples BTW, dont worry! :lol2:
> 
> Lolly's nipples are swelling nicely as her pregnancy progresses. She has 10 nipples, though the top 2 are small & merely a pimple. However, one of her other nipples is inverted. You can't squeeze it out, & it isn't affecting her. Has anyone ever come across this before? Any advice? Im going to ask the vet about it when I take her for her ultrasound scan next week, but just thought I'd ask you lot.


 sorry col cant really help, two nipples are more than enough for me:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> sorry col cant really help, two nipples are more than enough for me:lol2:


:lol2: trust you!


----------



## Shell195

Ditta and Jen are infectious :gasp: Sophie has man flu too:whip:

Inverted nipples in bitches are common but as she has 10 Im sure there will be enough to go round. My friend uses Keith Shea to scan her bitches at home, its fascinating to watch and he usually gets the exact number of puppies right 

Colin are chi`s usually self whelpers?


----------



## Alex

Afternoon.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Am dying....... Full of man flu
> 
> How'd the interview go Cilla?
> 
> Sorry you're poorly, too, Ditta
> 
> I love natural museums, Eileen! Sounds great!


Oh dear - an infection of man flu throughout RFUK - what have you all been doing? :whistling2:

It's not a big museum, but it's been in Newcastle for over 120 years and I remember going when I was about 6 or 7 year old. My brother showed me the male and female skeletons and I had nightmares after that for about 8 years! :roll: (Probably because he would have told me some grisly tale about me ending up like that or something, cos I was a very impressionable, nervous child).

It closed about 4 or 5 years ago and reopened last summer, having extended and amalgamated with Newcastle Uni's Museum of Antiquities. It's the first time I've been since it re-opened.


----------



## Cillah

It was like a group interview where we did activities. They are hiring 8 out of 30 so fingers crossed.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Colin, does a little girl have my name on it? if i can get the mrs to agree :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> It was like a group interview where we did activities. They are hiring 8 out of 30 so fingers crossed.


 
Thats how my son got interviewed for GS. Good luck


----------



## Shell195

Im fed up


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Im fed up


 
whats up babe?


----------



## feorag

Yup! What's up Shell?

Got my fingers crossed for you Cilla! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I just find myself watching Purdy all the time worrying about how much time I have left with her


----------



## feorag

Thought that would be it! :sad: 

Been there, done that and it never gets any easier! :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thought that would be it! :sad:
> 
> Been there, done that and it never gets any easier! :grouphug:


 
Its crap isnt it, I think its the not knowing thats getting to me as when I google raised potassium levels in a cat I dont like what I read:bash:

Im also fed up as i have just had an RFUK warning ffs:bash:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: What? *You've* had a warning??? :gasp: WTF for???


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Its crap isnt it, I think its the not knowing thats getting to me as when I google raised potassium levels in a cat I dont like what I read:bash:
> 
> Im also fed up as i have just had an RFUK warning ffs:bash:


have you got an infraction? what for? 

welcome to the club :no1:

im not commentin on purdy cos i havent really followed whats happenin. i dont like readin about stuff thats gunna upset me but i hope things turn out ok shell. i stupidly read ginas thread on ginger n got upset


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Inverted nipples in bitches are common but as she has 10 Im sure there will be enough to go round. My friend uses Keith Shea to scan her bitches at home, its fascinating to watch and he usually gets the exact number of puppies right
> 
> Colin are chi`s usually self whelpers?


Ah good! 7 of her nipples are swelling nicely. My vet will charge me £24 for the scan at the surgery, which I thought was very good.

Chi's are normally self-whelpers. My friend darren, who bred Lolly, has about 4 breeding bitches & nope of his have ever had to have a C section. Mind you, Lolly is smaller than Darren's Chi's, but fingers crossed.


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Colin, does a little girl have my name on it? if i can get the mrs to agree :whistling2:


I don't see why not! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Its crap isnt it, I think its the not knowing thats getting to me as when I google raised potassium levels in a cat I dont like what I read:bash:
> 
> Im also fed up as i have just had an RFUK warning ffs:bash:


Aww hun ((HUGS))

What did you get a warning for? Seems awfully unlike you!


----------



## feorag

Cat, you're such a softy!

Well I think that was totally out of order Shell - it was a fair comment to make - I would have done exactly the same!

And now I'm off to bed! 

couldn't get to sleep last night - 1:45 last time I looked at the clock and it took me a while after that, then Barry had me up at 7:30 this morning, so I'm b*ggered! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Cat, you're such a softy!
> 
> *Well I think that was totally out of order Shell - it was a fair comment to make - I would have done exactly the same!*
> 
> And now I'm off to bed!
> 
> couldn't get to sleep last night - 1:45 last time I looked at the clock and it took me a while after that, then Barry had me up at 7:30 this morning, so I'm b*ggered! :lol2:


What was said???


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> What was said???


 
You now know Colin


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> You now know Colin


i wanna know too  what stupid things are they giving warnings for now lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You now know Colin


I don't hun........... :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Confused! What did you get a warning for??


----------



## Cillah

I'm confused too!

I'm sure it wasnt deserved though


----------



## Zoo-Man

It certainly wasn't deserved. I'd have posted the same as Shell if I was in her shoes!


----------



## ami_j

haha ever wanted to shoot or remove something online :whistling2:
Hello, want to kill some time?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> haha ever wanted to shoot or remove something online :whistling2:
> Hello, want to kill some time?


 


:lol2: if only


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: if only


its really funny, its like an add on to the webpage and a little arrow comes up and you can shoot things and they disapear off the page :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just heard that not far from me(round the corner) a man dressed as a clown has attempted rape of a young girl and attacked another:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, night all x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just heard that not far from me(round the corner) a man dressed as a clown has attempted rape of a young girl and attacked another:gasp:


oh god im soooo gonna have nightmares now :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive just heard that not far from me(round the corner) a man dressed as a clown has attempted rape of a young girl and attacked another:gasp:


Funny, but scary at the same time! Literally! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night all x


Goodnight Shell x


----------



## ami_j

night shell


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody! I can see it's going to be "one of those days"...... I can't find my work pants anywhere!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Ive been up since 8.30 and have cleaned the dog yard and litter trays loaded the dishwasher and hung washing out already:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

You're crazy!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You're crazy!


 
I woke thinking I forgot to feed the hoglets last night(which I didnt) so thought I may as well get up and start my day:lol2: I cant believe how cold it was first thing *shivers, its warmed up a bit now though as I have all the downstairs windows open


----------



## Amalthea

I hate it when something like that wakes you up!!!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. I had such a hard job waking up this morning and I'm sooo stiff. Gonna go and have a hot bath to try and loosen up a bit.

Ellie needs her hair cut so we're going to Roz's hair salon this afternoon for a trim. Gonna take Skye into the local woods so he can have a good swim in the river first.


----------



## Amalthea

Ok.... I know I sound like crap and all, but I just answered the phone and some guy on the other end asked if it was Dave *sobs*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ok.... I know I sound like crap and all, but I just answered the phone and some guy on the other end asked if it was Dave *sobs*


 

:lol2: you dont sound like a Dave


----------



## Amalthea

My voice is a bit deeper and quite scratchy, but I am pretty sure I still sound female.


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .

I am doing nothing at home but in a couple of hours I need to go into Ashton to pick up some Carefresh and then come home and clean the cages out and then hoover the house.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... One of those days. Ended up wearing my funeral pants to work, cuz I couldn't find my work pants... Only to get there and find out I wasn't working!!! The rota had been changed, and either I didn't notice or it was done while I was off and nobody called to let me know. So I wasted £2.20 getting there and another £2.20 getting home! Gonna go study a bit now......... Only two days til my test. *scared*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yup... One of those days. Ended up wearing my funeral pants to work, cuz I couldn't find my work pants... Only to get there and find out I wasn't working!!! The rota had been changed, and either I didn't notice or it was done while I was off and nobody called to let me know. So I wasted £2.20 getting there and another £2.20 getting home! Gonna go study a bit now......... Only two days til my test. *scared*


 
Well that was a wasted journey for you:bash:
I didnt realise your test was so soon:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Just a bit... And yup!!! Everybody else has faith in me, but I sure as hell don't.........


----------



## ditta

im still poorly:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm not brilliant, but feel better than yesterday. Nose hurts from sniffling and blowing it, though. And head is pounding.


----------



## ditta

i will leave it to your imagination to guess whats hurting on me!!!!!!!:gasp::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I think I can guess *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Poor poorly people  * hands Jen tissues and ditta bog roll

Ive just woken up after cuddling Purdy, she really is a snuggle puss. She was howling earlier so I rushed to see what was up and there she was carrying a toy mouse in her mouth:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi does that, too!! Yells at the top of her lungs when she's "caught" something....

I am basically going through all the practice tests and writing down the questions and answers of the ones I'm not sure about (regardless if I got them right or not) and then will study from those..... Got several pages now *counts* Ten pages (although I do write big)...... *scared*


----------



## ditta

can we change loo roll for wet wipes shell please:lol2:


----------



## *H*

Hey everyone 

I'd forgot just how sharp kitten claws are, my feet are covered in tiny little holes and scratches where Onion demands my attention :lol2:
He's woke up now, and is being very mischievous bless him, but is still as good as gold. 
The dogs and him are still getting on great, he loves wagging doggy tails (THE best cat toy EVER )


----------



## feorag

Good news *H*! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> I didnt realise your test was so soon:gasp:


Neither did I Jen!

Might it cheer you up if I told you that I'd bought the red crystal stud earrings and a length of 2" wide velvet and am just waiting for it to arrive to have a go at your Twilight choker?



ditta said:


> im still poorly:gasp:


Oh dear, Ditta - so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> can we change loo roll for wet wipes shell please:lol2:


 


:gasp: TMI


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi everyone! 

Sorry to hear your not feeling too well Jen! 

Sorry to hear your bum is still crying Ditta!

:gasp:


----------



## ditta

is it normal to go on so long, ive had it since sunday morning, its getting no better, ive only eaten dryish toast since monday and am trying to keep hydrated, im also taking coedine, cat is gonna get me some immodium tonight, but should i be worried.....:blush:i never made it to the loo this morning:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Good news *H*! :2thumb:Neither did I Jen!
> 
> Might it cheer you up if I told you that I'd bought the red crystal stud earrings and a length of 2" wide velvet and am just waiting for it to arrive to have a go at your Twilight choker?


Oooh yay!! :2thumb: One little question, though...... How are you gonna make the earings not stab me in the neck (like I have actually been bitten by a vampire)? :whistling2:

Well, I've gone through 10 practice tests so far and figgered I'd go back to the beginning and just passed the first four with flying colors (two of them with 100%)


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> is it normal to go on so long, ive had it since sunday morning, its getting no better, ive only eaten dryish toast since monday and am trying to keep hydrated, im also taking coedine, cat is gonna get me some immodium tonight, but should i be worried.....:blush:i never made it to the loo this morning:blush:


Dr Clark says if you have the squits for 3 days or more, you should see a doctor!


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Dr Clark says if you have the squits for 3 days or more, you should see a doctor!


 but i cant leave the house!!!!!! would they advise me over the phone do you think......i just feel silly ringing up ddoctor out of hours for the bum wee!!!!!!


----------



## *H*

ditta said:


> is it normal to go on so long, ive had it since sunday morning, its getting no better, ive only eaten dryish toast since monday and am trying to keep hydrated, im also taking coedine, cat is gonna get me some immodium tonight, but should i be worried.....:blush:i never made it to the loo this morning:blush:


Diarrhea lasting more than 2-3 days does need checking out tbh. Do you know whats caused it? (I've not read back on this thread sorry) any other symptoms? x


----------



## ditta

*H* said:


> Diarrhea lasting more than 2-3 days does need checking out tbh. Do you know whats caused it? (I've not read back on this thread sorry) any other symptoms? x


 cat had the squits and vomitting about 2 weeks ago........ive got no other symptoms apart from cramping in tummy and very waterey ...bum wee....


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> but i cant leave the house!!!!!! would they advise me over the phone do you think......i just feel silly ringing up ddoctor out of hours for the bum wee!!!!!!


Ring NHS Direct hun


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Ring NHS Direct hun


 i will do thanks dr clark:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> i will do thanks dr clark:flrt:


He has his uses! :lol2:


----------



## *H*

ditta said:


> cat had the squits and vomitting about 2 weeks ago........ive got no other symptoms apart from cramping in tummy and very waterey ...bum wee....


 Poor you pair, sounds like whatever Cat had, she's passed to you lol

You should be able to phone your local surgery and speak to the nurse, or request a phone call back if it's still bad in the morning. Obviously if you get any other bad symptoms phone NHS direct beforehand. 
I know your said your trying to keep yourself hydrated, but it's really important that you do so, drink small amounts often, and try to stay away from anything containing milk (can make it worse).
Try to eat little amounts of bland foods - Toast, bananas, rice and avoid wheat, spicy and greasy foods. 

(I'm a Boots trained health care adviser btw  )


----------



## ditta

*H* said:


> Poor you pair, sounds like whatever Cat had, she's passed to you lol
> 
> You should be able to phone your local surgery and speak to the nurse, or request a phone call back if it's still bad in the morning. Obviously if you get any other bad symptoms phone NHS direct beforehand.
> I know your said your trying to keep yourself hydrated, but it's really important that you do so, drink small amounts often, and try to stay away from anything containing milk (can make it worse).
> Try to eat little amounts of bland foods - Toast, bananas, rice and avoid wheat, spicy and greasy foods.
> 
> (I'm a Boots trained health care adviser btw  )


thanks h, i just phoned nhs direst the said exactly what you said:2thumb:, she said eat and drink sensibly cos they they want the bug out not being kept in by immodium and stuff, so i can drink coffee but not coke and eat as normally as i can even tho i dont feel like it........and if it gets worse........you will like this h........go to boots in manchester 8am-8pm:2thumb: or ring them back........very nice and very helpful: victory:


----------



## Shell195

Ditta I didnt realise it was THAT bad 

A few years ago Steve had a similar thing and after the doc tested a sample it came back as Campylobactor which we think he had caught from syphoning the water from the fish tank by sucking it down a tube before putting the hose in a bucket :roll: He had a course of Erythromycin which helped clear it up

"H" you will be sorry you told us that bit of information:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Ditta! That sounds horrible 

I have now passed 10 tests (several with 100%)


----------



## ditta

its the worst ive ever had shell:whip:, just glad i aint got the vommiting part of this bug:lol2:


----------



## *H*

ditta said:


> thanks h, i just phoned nhs direst the said exactly what you said:2thumb:, she said eat and drink sensibly cos they they want the bug out not being kept in by immodium and stuff, so i can drink coffee but not coke and eat as normally as i can even tho i dont feel like it........and if it gets worse........you will like this h........go to boots in manchester 8am-8pm:2thumb: or ring them back........very nice and very helpful: victory:


:2thumb: Glad you spoke to someone. Fingers crossed it's just a bug that will pass in it's own time, but if it does carry on you may need a prescription, which the Chemist should be able to give. The Norovirus always crops up at this time of year but if it's that it should work it's way out of your system on it's own.
It's horrible, makes you feel so worn out, just try and get plenty of rest and get Cat to look after you 



Shell195 said:


> "H" you will be sorry you told us that bit of information:whistling2:


Oh no, your not a bunch of hypochondriacs on here are you? :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## ditta

*H* said:


> :2thumb: Glad you spoke to someone. Fingers crossed it's just a bug that will pass in it's own time, but if it does carry on you may need a prescription, which the Chemist should be able to give. The Norovirus always crops up at this time of year but if it's that it should work it's way out of your system on it's own.
> *It's horrible, makes you feel so worn out, just try and get plenty of rest and get Cat to look after you *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, your not a bunch of hypochondriacs on here are you? :gasp: :lol2:


 i will when she comes home from the gym:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

oh yes h cat works at the hospital so often brings germs home for us to share......shes very generous like that:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

*REMINDER TO SELF*
Wear a mask and gloves when next seeing Cat and ditta


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> *REMINDER TO SELF*
> Wear a mask and gloves when next seeing Cat and ditta


 you always do!!!!! i do seem to remember the full body suit you were planning for visiting us with pig flu:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## *H*

ditta said:


> oh yes h cat works at the hospital so often brings germs home for us to share......shes very generous like that:lol2:


Oh well in that case I'm not surprised you've got the lurgies :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Oooh yay!! :2thumb: One little question, though...... How are you gonna make the earings not stab me in the neck (like I have actually been bitten by a vampire)? :whistling2:


:lol2:Haven't a clue yet :whistling2:

Still thinking it through, but we will do our best! 

The test results are sounding pretty good - just keep practicing I think!

Ditta, that all sounds horrible, I hope you're over the worst by tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

You're a clever woman! I have faith in you


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

*H* said:


> :2thumb: Glad you spoke to someone. Fingers crossed it's just a bug that will pass in it's own time, but if it does carry on you may need a prescription, which the Chemist should be able to give. The Norovirus always crops up at this time of year but if it's that it should work it's way out of your system on it's own.
> It's horrible, makes you feel so worn out, just try and get plenty of rest and get Cat to look after you
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, your not a bunch of hypochondriacs on here are you? :gasp: :lol2:


i ALWAYS look after her even when she isnt ill! and i even look after her when im ill!!

and dont blame me babes, you havent got what i had cos you would be throwin ya guts up too like i did

so stop blamin me! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> *Cat, you're such a softy!*
> 
> Well I think that was totally out of order Shell - it was a fair comment to make - I would have done exactly the same!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed!
> 
> couldn't get to sleep last night - 1:45 last time I looked at the clock and it took me a while after that, then Barry had me up at 7:30 this morning, so I'm b*ggered! :lol2:


huh? why am i such a softie?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You're a clever woman! I have faith in you


You one of the few then! :lol2: 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> huh? why am i such a softie?


Bloody hell woman - I wrote that about 2 days ago, how do you expect me to remember that??? :bash: I can't even remember how to get home some night! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> You one of the few then! :lol2:


Everybody in here knows you're a clever lady


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey ladies! 

Ditta, I hope your bottom-wee dries up very soon!


----------



## Shell195

Cat you are a softy as you get upset over other people sick pets, I still remember why Eileen said that:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just cleaned out all the small furries and Disney(new chinnie) has decided he does like me after all, hes ever so cute:flrt:


Eileen could you not put a backing on Jens choker so the stud doesnt stab her neck?


Jen it sounds like you know more about the UK than me *lol

Cat send ditta to bed and dont feed her.........


----------



## Amalthea

I plan on forgetting everything I've "learned" as soon as I pass  Gary has given me a little extra incentive to pass... If I do, we'll stop at Krispy Kreme on the way home


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I plan on forgetting everything I've "learned" as soon as I pass  Gary has given me a little extra incentive to pass... If I do, we'll stop at Krispy Kreme on the way home


Whats Krispy Kreme???


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Cat you are a softy as you get upset over other people sick pets, I still remember why Eileen said that:whistling2:


That was it - I remember now! : victory: 

Good job someone on here has a memory!!



Shell195 said:


> Eileen could you not put a backing on Jens choker so the stud doesnt stab her neck?
> 
> 
> Jen it sounds like you know more about the UK than me *lol
> 
> Cat send ditta to bed and dont feed her.........


I'm thinking that if the metal isn't too thick and hard, that I can turn it into a loop to attach the dangling chains too, then it would be a metal ring, rather than a stabbing point. But until I get the earrings I've no idea whether it will work.

I'm absolutely certain Jen will know more about the UK than me and I've lived her for over 60 years! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

i still think stabbing points will be more realistic :lol2:
that brings me to an interesting question i wonder if anyones ever had dermals or anything in their neck to look like a bite lol prob a dodgy area to work around i guess though

i dont think theres any end to eileens talents:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Whats Krispy Kreme???


*gasp* :gasp: Krispy Kreme is an American doughnut place. Quite expensive, but oh so worth every penny :mf_dribble:



ami_j said:


> i still think stabbing points will be more realistic :lol2:
> that brings me to an interesting question i wonder if anyones ever had dermals or anything in their neck to look like a bite lol prob a dodgy area to work around i guess though
> 
> i dont think theres any end to eileens talents:no1:


Yup! I've seen dermals done to look like vampire bites :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i still think stabbing points will be more realistic :lol2:
> that brings me to an interesting question i wonder if anyones ever had dermals or anything in their neck to look like a bite lol prob a dodgy area to work around i guess though
> 
> i dont think theres any end to eileens talents:no1:


 

Piercing Gallery : Vampire Bite Dermal Anchors


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *gasp* :gasp: Krispy Kreme is an American doughnut place. Quite expensive, but oh so worth every penny :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! I've seen dermals done to look like vampire bites :2thumb:


oooo stoppit jen i want to go on a confectionary holiday to america get me some poptarts hehe


Shell195 said:


> Piercing Gallery : Vampire Bite Dermal Anchors


oooh not a stupid question if others have thought it lol 
thankoooooo


----------



## Zoo-Man

Gggrrrrr...........if a company has been contacted by the Citizen's Advice Bereau saying that their client cannot pay a bill due to the close of their work, are now living on benefits & are waiting on insurance to hopefully pay out, why then would they continually keep sending out invoices (increasing invoices I might add!) to us?!?!?!? :bash:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i dont think theres any end to eileens talents:no1:


Trust me Jaime - there is!



Zoo-Man said:


> Gggrrrrr...........if a company has been contacted by the Citizen's Advice Bereau saying that their client cannot pay a bill due to the close of their work, are now living on benefits & are waiting on insurance to hopefully pay out, why then would they continually keep sending out invoices (increasing invoices I might add!) to us?!?!?!? :bash:


Cos they're idiots - that's why!!!!

Shell I keep forgetting to ask, but is it all right for me to wait until the earrings come and then send the rat box with them all in one parcel. It made sense to me, but I keep forgetting to ask you if you mind! :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call

Not been in here for ages, thought I would pop my head back in. Am working on cat getting. However can't get one till my step gran can have her dog back 

Ah bless. I am sat here watching my mother struggle to get the dog's pj's on XD It amuses me greatly, totally doesn't need my help :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Trust me Jaime - there is!
> 
> Cos they're idiots - that's why!!!!
> 
> Shell I keep forgetting to ask, but is it all right for me to wait until the earrings come and then send the rat box with them all in one parcel. It made sense to me, but I keep forgetting to ask you if you mind! :lol2:


well i havent seen one so far lol


----------



## Amalthea

Jai......

Krispy Kremes in the U.K

You'll have to come visit  There's one right next to the Trafford Center


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Jai......
> 
> Krispy Kremes in the U.K
> 
> You'll have to come visit  There's one right next to the Trafford Center


:gasp:

your just EVIL 


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *nods*


i might get myself some fancy poptarts for a special day...not that i can think of one


----------



## Amalthea

Bed....... Gary's already snoring contentedly and I've done enough of those bloody tests for tonight. Night, everybody!! xx


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i might get myself some fancy poptarts for a special day...not that i can think of one


 
This place is quite good: American Soda | Facebook


----------



## Amalthea

One of the sneak peak pics of his new shop:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jen x


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Bed....... Gary's already snoring contentedly and I've done enough of those bloody tests for tonight. Night, everybody!! xx


night jen 

re the pics....tempting but the thought of paying nearly a fiver a box makes my eyes water


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night jen
> 
> re the pics....tempting but the thought of paying nearly a fiver a box makes my eyes water


Better than making your bum water, like Dittas! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Better than making your bum water, like Dittas! :lol2:


:rotfl:

on that note im going for a relaxing soak
night ppl


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> on that note im going for a relaxing soak
> night ppl


Goodnight Jaime, enjoy your soak! x


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Trust me Jaime - there is!
> 
> Cos they're idiots - that's why!!!!
> 
> Shell I keep forgetting to ask, but is it all right for me to wait until the earrings come and then send the rat box with them all in one parcel. It made sense to me, but I keep forgetting to ask you if you mind! :lol2:


 

Thats fine Eileen no rush at all:2thumb:
Night Colin x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats fine Eileen no rush at all:2thumb:
> Night Colin x


Im not going anywhere yet hun, it was Jaime that was going! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

I'm watching sky news waiting for the chilian miners to come up in the capsule
On a good note I had my tea at 9pm and havnt been to loo:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> I'm watching sky news waiting for the chilian miners to come up in the capsule
> On a good note I had my tea at 9pm and havnt been to loo:2thumb:


Whoo Hoo, hopefully the rear river has ended! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Hooray the first miner is out


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *gasp* :gasp: Krispy Kreme is an American doughnut place. Quite expensive, but oh so worth every penny :mf_dribble:


Mmm. Krispy Kremes are the best. I haven't had any since I moved here though. I guess they were expensive. Like.. £15 for a box of glazed one.. In Australia. But so tasty and worth it. :mf_dribble:

I've never, ever had Pop Tarts. Donno why. Been in lots of import candy stores back home but just never wanted them. I did buy small cans of Dr Pepper though for £1.50 a can. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

The normal glazed ones are £9 a dozen.... (I think) But we tend to get a mixed dozen.  So, I have to pass to get my doughnuts!!!!!

There's an American food warehouse right near you, Cilla.... Called American Soda  (that link I gave to Jai last night, actually). All this talk of pop tarts has gotten me wanting some, though!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - if we're going to talk about American food, then I'd like a pecan waffle with bacon and 2 eggs over easy and *loadsa *maple syrup!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

Mmmmmm! Sounds tasty, Eileen!! I like sausages with waffles, as well, cuz they are yummy dipped in the maple syrup


----------



## feorag

Hmmm.... as a maple syrup addict I would try anything, so I think I'd probably enjoy that too!! I always put maple syrup on my roast parsnips! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> The normal glazed ones are £9 a dozen.... (I think) But we tend to get a mixed dozen.  So, I have to pass to get my doughnuts!!!!!
> 
> There's an American food warehouse right near you, Cilla.... Called American Soda  (that link I gave to Jai last night, actually). All this talk of pop tarts has gotten me wanting some, though!


I might try some stuff. At the moment I am convincing my little brother to pack his suitcase full of Aussie food.. As his ticket is booked now and he leaves on the 27th of next month. :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - if we're going to talk about American food, then I'd like a pecan waffle with bacon and 2 eggs over easy and *loadsa *maple syrup!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


Bacon with maple syrup on it? It sounds odd! 

But new foods usually scare me so.. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive never tried maple syrup other than on pancakes:gasp:


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Ive never tried maple syrup other than on pancakes:gasp:


Me too. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

When anyone from the UK used to visit my cousin in Texas they went with suitcases full of butter and chocolate cos he hated the american stuff! :lol2:

Jen, when my Maine **** breeder friend and I went to Arizona & Florida to buy 2 kittens and we went for breakfast she used to eat the eggs and bacon first and then the pancakes & maple syrup. She couldn't stand eating it altogether. Me, on the other hand, embraced the American culture and poured the maple syrup over everything and ate it all at once! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> When anyone from the UK used to visit my cousin in Texas they went with suitcases full of butter and chocolate cos he hated the american stuff! :lol2:


I feel his pain! I don't like English chocolate, or Dominoes, or really the take aways, or cordial, or chip flavours. So I am dying for some Aussie stuff.. Or to just like.. Get used to the English stuff. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

quiet today, must be busy cat chatters then

i'e been to work and had assistant manager asking me about £5 that when missing from my till, well it wasn't even my till was it :whistling2:

shell wy did you get a warning the other day

ditta hows you bum doing now, i was going to sugest some powerade for you to drink as it is an isotonic to the fluid is absobed into your bood faster


----------



## Cillah

I'm just reading about requirements of living in Japan. Stuff I pretty much already know though. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Me too. :2thumb:


Me three! And straight out of the bottle into my mouth! hehe :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Me three! And straight out of the bottle into my mouth! hehe :mf_dribble:


 you guys never had it on sweet pancakes :gasp:

there is a waffle stall at the christmass market in liverpool i can't wait, taosted belgian waffle with wiped cream, strawberries and mapple syrup:mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you guys never had it on sweet pancakes :gasp:
> 
> there is a waffle stall at the christmass market in liverpool i can't wait, taosted belgian waffle with wiped cream, strawberries and mapple syrup:mf_dribble:


Oooo, stop it you beast! :mf_dribble: :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, stop it you beast! :mf_dribble: :whip:


 it should be here next month i love the chrismass market

that primate thread is sooo irritating, i think that irrwin has a god complex, do as i say not as i do. sort of thing, i see he hasn't posted any pictures yet:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> it should be here next month i love the chrismass market
> 
> that primate thread is sooo irritating, i think that irrwin has a god complex, do as i say not as i do. sort of thing, i see he hasn't posted any pictures yet:whistling2:


As far as I know, Irwin doesn't have any primates!!! But Im being told I am keeping my Marmosets incorrectly & I should not be allowed to give advice to anyone asking about primates!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> As far as I know, Irwin doesn't have any primates!!! But Im being told I am keeping my Marmosets incorrectly & I should not be allowed to give advice to anyone asking about primates!


 oh i thought he was the one who took babies away from their parents, must have got mixed up


----------



## ditta

ooooowwwwwww my belly hurty:whip:

i thought i was getting better only been once today, but just had a relapse:whip::whip:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> ooooowwwwwww my belly hurty:whip:
> 
> i thought i was getting better only been once today, but just had a relapse:whip::whip:


 poor ditta


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> oh i thought he was the one who took babies away from their parents, must have got mixed up


No, thats Markt. Irwin stuck up for Markt in the thread where it kicked off about the hand-rearing.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> ooooowwwwwww my belly hurty:whip:
> 
> i thought i was getting better only been once today, *but just had a relapse*:whip::whip:


Better than a prolapse!!! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

GOod afternoon everyone


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Sammy, long time no cat chat! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Better than a prolapse!!! :lol2:


 thanks colin just laughed my head off and had to run back to loo:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

hi sammy


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> thanks colin just laughed my head off and had to run back to loo:lol2::lol2:


Glad to be of service hun! 

BTW, you've spelt 'random' wrong in your sig :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Sammy, long time no cat chat! :lol2:


Not been on for quite a while to be honest what with health and other things going on this end still not sure when the next time i will be on will be or when i will be back properly, but thought I would pop in and say Hi lol


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Glad to be of service hun!
> 
> BTW, you've spelt 'random' wrong in your sig :whistling2:


 oh colin thank you ever so much for pointing that out:bashn the open forum for everyone to see:bash::bash:




:lol2: f*ck im thick:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No, thats Markt. Irwin stuck up for Markt in the thread where it kicked off about the hand-rearing.


i remeber now. couldn't wrap my head around either of them they both sounded abit like broken records



sammy1969 said:


> GOod afternoon everyone


 hey sammy we've missed you


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> oh colin thank you ever so much for pointing that out:bashn the open forum for everyone to see:bash::bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: f*ck im thick:lol2:


 funny thing is its been there for months and none of us noticed :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Not been on for quite a while to be honest what with health and other things going on this end still not sure when the next time i will be on will be or when i will be back properly, but thought I would pop in and say Hi lol


Glad to see your still around anyway hun. Hope things improve at your end. : victory: x


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> funny thing is its been there for months and none of us noticed :lol2:


Yup, I did think why no-one had noticed it before now! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Me too Col dont suppose they can get much worse lol I think if I spend much more time in hospital I will take up shares lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i remeber now. couldn't wrap my head around either of them they both sounded abit like broken records


I still don't see how they can compare the removal of a baby marmoset from its parents, causing unnecessary suffering to both parties, to my marmosets, who have a large aviary which takes up a spare room with plenty to occupy them, not having an outdoor section.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Me too Col dont suppose they can get much worse lol I think if I spend much more time in hospital I will take up shares lol


Aww, chin up hun. Tell the docs that if you get sent to hospital again, all your nutty cat chat friends & their critters will come to visit...............all at the same time! They wont want that! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, chin up hun. Tell the docs that if you get sent to hospital again, all your nutty cat chat friends & their critters will come to visit...............all at the same time! They wont want that! :lol2:


Now that could be fun would make a change from only one visitor lol(Glyn) could put a smile on a few patients faces too lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I still don't see how they can compare the removal of a baby marmoset from its parents, causing unnecessary suffering to both parties, to my marmosets, who have a large aviary which takes up a spare room with plenty to occupy them, not having an outdoor section.


 no idea dude, i had an awsome idea today but it'll never happen, putting netting over the entire yard and turning it into a massive bird aviary


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Now that could be fun would make a change from only one visitor lol(Glyn) could put a smile on a few patients faces too lol


Imagine it - a mob of RFUK wierdos with hairless cats, parrots, skunks, dogs, snakes, marmosets, tortoises, rats, chickens etc etc filling up the ward! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> no idea dude, i had an awsome idea today but it'll never happen, putting netting over the entire yard and turning it into a massive bird aviary


Mmm, not entirely undoable (if thats a word!). You could mesh a section of the yard & as long as you provided shelter of some sort, you could turn it into an aviary.


----------



## sammy1969

I can picture it now lol and the look of wonder on some patients faces and the look of pure horror on the faces of the doctors and nurses. I would absolutely love it although i expect soem of the pets would not of helped with my chest but It would be great to see some friendly faces as I dotn think any of you are weirdoes a little eccentric maybe but not wierd lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I can picture it now lol and the look of wonder on some patients faces and the look of pure horror on the faces of the doctors and nurses. I would absolutely love it although i expect soem of the pets would not of helped with my chest but It would be great to see some friendly faces as I dotn think any of you are weirdoes a little eccentric maybe but not wierd lol


No hun, we ARE wierdos! I decree it! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> No hun, we ARE wierdos! I decree it! :lol2:


 you speak for yourself you:whip:


----------



## sammy1969

Nah you are not unless I am one too I think we are just a very eccletic collection of ppl who share a common love of the more unusual sort of pets and stles of life lol its the rest of the world who are the weirdoes lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> you speak for yourself you:whip:


Hush you! :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, not entirely undoable (if thats a word!). You could mesh a section of the yard & as long as you provided shelter of some sort, you could turn it into an aviary.


it would have ever thingan ordinary aviary wouldhave just a netted ceiling and walls istsead of mesh, probably bird boxes and stuff dotted about and a big box for roosting, it would nver happen because it would neve be allowed here:lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> I can picture it now lol and the look of wonder on some patients faces and the look of pure horror on the faces of the doctors and nurses. I would absolutely love it although i expect soem of the pets would not of helped with my chest but It would be great to see some friendly faces as I dotn think any of you are weirdoes a little eccentric maybe but not wierd lol


 you can tell we've never met sammy:crazy:


----------



## sammy1969

No tom lol I know you are defo wierd lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> No tom lol I know you are defo wierd lol


 :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol well what reply did you expect I mean you did imply it first and i am cheeky enough to agree you should know that by now lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Lol well what reply did you expect I mean you did imply it first and i am cheeky enough to agree you should know that by now lol


 :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone. Been up to Barter Books at Alnwick and sold a few of my books that I never use, so now I've got £17 credit to buy more. Mollie bought a couple of books using her own credit from the books she sold them last July and Ellie bought 2 books using my credit! :roll:

We had a lovely lunch and then went into Alnwick for a mooch about. Shell I bought a ball of black and a ball of yellow wool so will get around to knitting Dennis' sweater once the girls so back home and life goes back to normal - or normal as we know it here! :lol2:

Good to see you back Sammy, even if it is for a short while! :2thumb:

Ditta - your poor bum must be crying out for mercy! :roll2: I hope you can get it sorted out.


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Hi everyone. Been up to Barter Books at Alnwick and sold a few of my books that I never use, so now I've got £17 credit to buy more. Mollie bought a couple of books using her own credit from the books she sold them last July and Ellie bought 2 books using my credit! :roll:
> 
> We had a lovely lunch and then went into Alnwick for a mooch about. Shell I bought a ball of black and a ball of yellow wool so will get around to knitting Dennis' sweater once the girls so back home and life goes back to normal - or normal as we know it here! :lol2:
> 
> Good to see you back Sammy, even if it is for a short while! :2thumb:
> 
> *Ditta - your poor bum must be crying out for mercy! :roll2: I hope you can get it sorted out*.


its crying out for something eileen but i dont think its mercy:lol2:


----------



## ditta

is dennis gonna be a busy beeeeeeee:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

HI Eileen Just caught me as i am now off before collapse from exhaustion I know I have not been on long but I get tired so quickly at the moment hopefully I will be back soon Take care everyone


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Hi everyone. Been up to Barter Books at Alnwick and sold a few of my books that I never use, so now I've got £17 credit to buy more. Mollie bought a couple of books using her own credit from the books she sold them last July and Ellie bought 2 books using my credit! :roll:
> 
> We had a lovely lunch and then went into Alnwick for a mooch about. Shell I bought a ball of black and a ball of yellow wool so will get around to knitting Dennis' sweater once the girls so back home and life goes back to normal - or normal as we know it here! :lol2:
> 
> Good to see you back Sammy, even if it is for a short while! :2thumb:
> 
> Ditta - your poor bum must be crying out for mercy! :roll2: I hope you can get it sorted out.


 sounds like you had a good day eileen


----------



## feorag

Yes, pretty relaxing altogether Tom! :2thumb:

Ditta - Dennis is gonna be a big baldy bumble bee! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Yes, pretty relaxing altogether Tom! :2thumb:
> 
> Ditta - Dennis is gonna be a big baldy bumble bee! :roll2: PMSL!!


Oh I cant wait to see him in that:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Home from the very long day at work... Had a quick (healthy) dinner of McD's and will be taking the practice test book to bed with me as soon as Gary gets back from walking the mutt. I am shitting myself (not literally).........


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am shitting myself (not literally).........


Glad to hear that - one shitting cat chatterer's enough on here! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, figured I should clarify


----------



## feorag

True! :2thumb:

By the way Jen I finally got your bracelet altered and put it back in the post to you today, so you might have it by the weekend. Hope it's OK this time, but if it's too small, send it back again! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx a bunch!!  I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## Zoo-Man

OMG, the people on that primate keepers thread get better & better! Now Im being told that removing baby monkeys for hand-rearing doesn't have to involve suffering! WTF??? My reply was sarcastic but just!


----------



## tomwilson

where are all the chatters


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG, the people on that primate keepers thread get better & better! Now Im being told that removing baby monkeys for hand-rearing doesn't have to involve suffering! WTF??? My reply was sarcastic but just!


 i spotted to be fair dude it looks like it was wrote by an idiot


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i spotted to be fair dude it looks like it was wrote by an idiot


No, it was written by someone who went to university! They say they have studied farm animal something-or-other!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No, it was written by someone who went to university! They say they have studied farm animal something-or-other!


i know alot of idoits who've been to uni dude, i myself spent a year there. dianas sis is one of the biggiest igeits i've ever had the missfortune of meeting and she's now a registered midwife. also wtf does farm stock have to do with primates.


----------



## tomwilson

oooooooohhhhhhhhhhh god i've been sucked in now haven't I:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Now I shouldn't keep my marmosets because they don't have an outside part to their enclosure! Oh dear! 















Anyone want some marmosets? :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Now I shouldn't keep my marmosets because they don't have an outside part to their enclosure! Oh dear!
> 
> Anyone want some marmosets? :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


 free to a good home :whistling2:


----------



## BethieSims

My kittens had a photoshoot!
One of my best friends is a professional photographer, he came round for a chat and took some piccies!
Thought i'd share them here. 
(click to view)


----------



## tomwilson

BethieSims said:


> My kittens had a photoshoot!
> One of my best friends is a professional photographer, he came round for a chat and took some piccies!
> Thought i'd share them here.
> (click to view)
> 
> [URL="http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/458/milo2j.th.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/121/miloq.th.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7038/mystie.th.jpg"]image[/URL]


 very good pictures, and lovey kitties


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> free to a good home :whistling2:


Whatever, I just need them away from here, as Im such a bad owner! Maybe report me to the RSPCA too!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Whatever, I just need them away from here, as Im such a bad owner! Maybe report me to the RSPCA too!


hehe think he's gone to bed now since he hasn't answered back


----------



## BethieSims

Thankyou,
Mystie (the black kitten) has watery eyes still, before anyone comments! She had chlamydia(same virus which causes conjunctivitis in humans)
when she first came to me (kitty farm), and it caused damage in her right eye. So she can open it 98% of the way. But she can not see properly and sometimes bumps into things/sees things which arent there.


xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hehe think he's gone to bed now since he hasn't answered back


Shame! 

Where on earth is everyone else? Shell, Eileen, Jaime, Jen, etc etc


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Shame!
> 
> Where on earth is everyone else? Shell, Eileen, Jaime, Jen, etc etc


they're scared of the vampire so have gone to bed with a stake and a string of garlic?


----------



## Shell195

Evening all

Ditta, sorry about your bum:whistling2:

Eileen, Dennis will love his new wasp/bee jumper:flrt:

Sammy sorry you still arent well 


Jen, Good luck with the test Im sure you will put us lot to shame:blush:


Tom hope you are well and now settled in our new home 


Colin, sorry to hear you are a bad marmoset keeper:whistling2:


Bethie great pics and cute kitties :flrt: I hope his eyes get better soon

Ive been to Clitheroe animal auction tonight:bash: We bought 8 guinea pigs to rehome as some real dodgy people buy them for things I would rather not think about:devil: What a horrid place it is:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Ditta, sorry about your bum:whistling2:
> 
> Eileen, Dennis will love his new wasp/bee jumper:flrt:
> 
> Sammy sorry you sytill arent well
> 
> 
> Jen, Good luck with the test Im sure you will put us lot to shame:blush:
> 
> 
> *Tom hope you are well and now settled in our new home *
> 
> 
> Colin, sorry to hear you are a bad marmoset keeper:whistling2:
> 
> *Ive been to Clitheroe animal auction tonight:bash: We bought 8 guinea pigs to rehome as some real dodgy people buy them for things I would rather not think about:devil: What a horrid place it is:bash:*


1. am i buggerey :lol2: her parents are nuts:bash:
2. is that even legal

ooooooooooooo what did you get a warning for hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Ditta, sorry about your bum:whistling2:
> 
> Eileen, Dennis will love his new wasp/bee jumper:flrt:
> 
> Sammy sorry you sytill arent well
> 
> 
> Jen, Good luck with the test Im sure you will put us lot to shame:blush:
> 
> 
> Tom hope you are well and now settled in our new home
> 
> 
> Colin, sorry to hear you are a bad marmoset keeper:whistling2:
> 
> Ive been to Clitheroe animal auction tonight:bash: We bought 8 guinea pigs to rehome as some real dodgy people buy them for things I would rather not think about:devil: What a horrid place it is:bash:


Ah, here you are! I thought everyone was off reading that primate keepers thread! :lol2:

I know what you mean about Clitheroe Auction hun, I have been 3 times & each time seen things Im not happy about. On all occasions, Clark had to stop me buying different animals in order to 'save' them!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Shame!
> 
> Where on earth is everyone else? Shell, Eileen, Jaime, Jen, etc etc


im in my house duh 


tomwilson said:


> they're scared of the vampire so have gone to bed with a stake and a string of garlic?


wtf? scared of what vampires?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> 1. am i buggerey :lol2: her parents are nuts:bash:
> 2. is that even legal
> 
> ooooooooooooo what did you get a warning for hun


 
The auction people turn blind eye:censor:
You have 2 pm`s





Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, here you are! I thought everyone was off reading that primate keepers thread! :lol2:
> 
> I know what you mean about Clitheroe Auction hun, I have been 3 times & each time seen things Im not happy about. On all occasions, Clark had to stop me buying different animals in order to 'save' them!


 
What a pitifully sad place it is, we were going to buy a turkey but they were selling in large lots and the auction was split so we couldnt be on both sides at the same time


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> im in my house duh
> 
> wtf? scared of what vampires?


 

Hi Jaime, I wondered that too:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> What a pitifully sad place it is, we were going to buy a turkey but they were selling in large lots and the auction was split so we couldnt be on both sides at the same time


The way the people handle the animals & their housings is pitiful too. I have seen large rabbits scruffed & held up without their rear-ends being supported, seen mice in jam jars, & petrified parrots in the middle of the auction ring surrounded by people & other animals. :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> im in my house duh
> 
> wtf? scared of what vampires?


errrmmm this one?









ok i didn't think youguys where online and i wanted to make up some random sh*te:devil:




Shell195 said:


> The auction people turn blind eye:censor:
> You have 2 pm`s
> 
> What a pitifully sad place it is, we were going to buy a turkey but they were selling in large lots and the auction was split so we couldnt be on both sides at the same time


 thats not on. i remember when you gave him to her and she made a big song and dance over how loved he was goingto be, won't look at her in the same light now


----------



## ditta

What a horrible sounding place


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> What a horrible sounding place


Yep! 

Plus, there were Indian kids bidding on pigeons, & winning. I didn't think this would be allowed, as it is illegal for anyone under 16 to buy an animal from a pet shop, so why should kids be allowed to bid on an animal?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep!
> 
> Plus, there were Indian kids bidding on pigeons, & winning. I didn't think this would be allowed, as it is illegal for anyone under 16 to buy an animal from a pet shop, so why should kids be allowed to bid on an animal?


 what is the purpose of this place


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> The way the people handle the animals & their housings is pitiful too. I have seen large rabbits scruffed & held up without their rear-ends being supported, seen mice in jam jars, & petrified parrots in the middle of the auction ring surrounded by people & other animals. :devil:


 
All the rabbits were in open cardboard boxes and kept escaping into the ones next to each other to fight or mate. Every one was scruffed with no support and some at the side:bash: There were 2 Amazon parrots and an African grey and they all looked terrified especially one of the Amazons which looked a very old bird, I really felt sorry for him/her. I have never seen such a lot of sorry looking birds in stupid cardboard boxes big enough for them to only stand still or sit on the floor. The people had no respect for the animals as they threw the containers round and managed to knock a poor rabbit off the table:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Clitheroe auction is there so peole can get shut of unwanted pets and poultry for whatever price they go for. They even had a lot of reptiles that had sat there all day with no heat at all


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> what is the purpose of this place


Its a livestock auction. People take surplus or unwanted animals there to be bid on & sold. There is a small animals part, where rabbits, rodents, cage birds, parrots, reptiles & fish are auctioned off. Then there is a bigger area where chickens, ducks, geese, turkeys, quail, peafowl, & some rabbits, guinea pigs & ferrets are sold.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> All the rabbits were in open cardboard boxes and kept escaping into the ones next to each other to fight or mate. Every one was scruffed with no support and some at the side:bash: There were 2 Amazon parrots and an African grey and they all looked terrified especially one of the Amazons which looked a very old bird, I really felt sorry for him/her. I have never seen such a lot of sorry looking birds in stupid cardboard boxes big enough for them to only stand still or sit on the floor. The people had no respect for the animals as they threw the containers round and managed to knock a poor rabbit off the table:gasp:


It saddens me to see all the animals there, being treated like yesterday's old tat, but I must say it is the parrots that gets me worst. There was an Orange-Winged Amazon there once, looking scruffy, petrified & was froze to the spot in its small cage. I wanted to take it home & give it the love & care it needed, but I had no money. 

Thats another point, the auctioneer rarely says what specific species the parrots are. He may say "this is an Amazon parrot", or "next is a conure", but the exact species should be announced. There was a pair of Black-Capped Conures there another time we went. "A pair of conures" was what was shouted out by the auctioneer. :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

sounds horrific enough


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> errrmmm this one?
> image
> 
> *ok i didn't think youguys where online and i wanted to make up some random sh*te*:devil:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not on. i remember when you gave him to her and she made a big song and dance over how loved he was goingto be, won't look at her in the same light now


thought so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> It saddens me to see all the animals there, being treated like yesterday's old tat, but I must say it is the parrots that gets me worst. There was an Orange-Winged Amazon there once, looking scruffy, petrified & was froze to the spot in its small cage. I wanted to take it home & give it the love & care it needed, but I had no money.
> 
> Thats another point, the auctioneer rarely says what specific species the parrots are. He may say "this is an Amazon parrot", or "next is a conure", but the exact species should be announced. There was a pair of Black-Capped Conures there another time we went. "A pair of conures" was what was shouted out by the auctioneer. :bash:


 
I really felt for the old parrot in the tiny cage as when they called him out they said he comes with cage which wasnt even big enough for a budgie:bash: Poor old sod must have been loved once so why the hell was he there He went for £150:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Tom I forgot to say its amazing how some people spout off about how much they love something then give it away a short while after getting it:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, night all x


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> thought so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 had to ruin my fun:lol2:

glad you are all online though its too quiet without you all


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night all x


Goodnight Shell hun x


----------



## tomwilson

night for me too, night guys


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night all x


night shell 


tomwilson said:


> had to ruin my fun:lol2:
> 
> glad you are all online though its too quiet without you all


haha i did ^^


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night for me too, night guys


Goodnight Tom : victory:


----------



## ami_j

night tom 


watching a two and a half men and they are on about illness and then onto stds and the dad says "your uncle helped invent them" 

so the kid goes "you know they can be prevented if you use a condom"

uncle replies " YOU could of been prevented using a condom...now it would take a hammer"

really made me laugh XD


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night tom
> 
> 
> watching a two and a half men and they are on about illness and then onto stds and the dad says "your uncle helped invent them"
> 
> so the kid goes "you know they can be prevented if you use a condom"
> 
> uncle replies " YOU could of been prevented using a condom...now it would take a hammer"
> 
> really made me laugh XD


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ahhh tired should go bed soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ahhh tired should go bed soon


Im not tired at all, but I am up early tomorrow. Oh well :lol2:


----------



## BethieSims

Oh goodgrief.

I dont think i could go to an animal auction,
My partner would be buying every pet there -_- "awwh but it needs a home"

Evidently, when we started living together, i didnt have any pets living on my own, so he never saw me around animals.

He started me off small - hamster. I cleaned it out when needed, fed it, handled it, gave it water every day.
Next it just suddenly jumped to 2 sugar gliders, i did well with them.
So he got me kittens. I did well with them.
So he let me foster 2 dogs. Im doing well with them.
So he let me get another pair of sugar gliders, im doing well with them too. 

Everytime we get a new pet though, he says, if you do not clean the animals out or feed them when they need doing and i see ANY trace of neglect, im putting them all in a rescue center while your at work. 

Which is fair enough,i suppose! 

He lets me know, that i am in charge of this animals life, whilst it is in my care. It can't go to the fridge and get a snack or change its bedding. So i need to cater for all of thier needs. 

I think more people should think like him, really. Instead of going,
"oh, your dog looks ill, might want to get that checked out"


But i am going to get a genet once the dogs im fostering go home.  
Well... not until possibly feb... its my birthday, he promised me a husky last year. I see no such thing.  I suppose its time for the early pestering to begin! 


x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not tired at all, but I am up early tomorrow. Oh well :lol2:


i need to be up at a decent time so i can get ready to the vets for ninjas check up ...looks alot better all nice and healed

AND OMG 
THE COCKATIEL IS SHOWING ME HIS ARSE AND SCREECHING AND EACH TIME HE SCREECHES IT OPENS AND CLOSES :gasp:


BethieSims said:


> Oh goodgrief.
> 
> I dont think i could go to an animal auction,
> My partner would be buying every pet there -_- "awwh but it needs a home"
> 
> Evidently, when we started living together, i didnt have any pets living on my own, so he never saw me around animals.
> 
> He started me off small - hamster. I cleaned it out when needed, fed it, handled it, gave it water every day.
> Next it just suddenly jumped to 2 sugar gliders, i did well with them.
> So he got me kittens. I did well with them.
> So he let me foster 2 dogs. Im doing well with them.
> So he let me get another pair of sugar gliders, im doing well with them too.
> 
> Everytime we get a new pet though, he says, if you do not clean the animals out or feed them when they need doing and i see ANY trace of neglect, im putting them all in a rescue center while your at work.
> 
> Which is fair enough,i suppose!
> 
> He lets me know, that i am in charge of this animals life, whilst it is in my care. It can't go to the fridge and get a snack or change its bedding. So i need to cater for all of thier needs.
> 
> I think more people should think like him, really. Instead of going,
> "oh, your dog looks ill, might want to get that checked out"
> 
> 
> But i am going to get a genet once the dogs im fostering go home.
> Well... not until possibly feb... its my birthday, he promised me a husky last year. I see no such thing.  I suppose its time for the early pestering to begin!
> 
> 
> x


oooo a genet


----------



## Zoo-Man

BethieSims said:


> Oh goodgrief.
> 
> I dont think i could go to an animal auction,
> My partner would be buying every pet there -_- "awwh but it needs a home"
> 
> Evidently, when we started living together, i didnt have any pets living on my own, so he never saw me around animals.
> 
> He started me off small - hamster. I cleaned it out when needed, fed it, handled it, gave it water every day.
> Next it just suddenly jumped to 2 sugar gliders, i did well with them.
> So he got me kittens. I did well with them.
> So he let me foster 2 dogs. Im doing well with them.
> So he let me get another pair of sugar gliders, im doing well with them too.
> 
> Everytime we get a new pet though, he says, if you do not clean the animals out or feed them when they need doing and i see ANY trace of neglect, im putting them all in a rescue center while your at work.
> 
> Which is fair enough,i suppose!
> 
> He lets me know, that i am in charge of this animals life, whilst it is in my care. It can't go to the fridge and get a snack or change its bedding. So i need to cater for all of thier needs.
> 
> I think more people should think like him, really. Instead of going,
> "oh, your dog looks ill, might want to get that checked out"
> 
> 
> But i am going to get a genet once the dogs im fostering go home.
> Well... not until possibly feb... its my birthday, he promised me a husky last year. I see no such thing.  I suppose its time for the early pestering to begin!
> 
> 
> x


Genets are lush!!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> AND OMG
> THE COCKATIEL IS SHOWING ME HIS ARSE AND SCREECHING AND EACH TIME HE SCREECHES IT OPENS AND CLOSES :gasp:


:lol2: go on, give it a tickle!


----------



## BethieSims

I know 
I was thinking about a coatimundi, but fortunately i have seen the light. and decided they are not right for me.
I'd ask him for a kinkajou if i knew he has a spare £2,000 lying about. But alas, he doesnt. 

So i guess a genet is our best option. It is an animal that will see the cats as equals and not food. xD "hopefully" and be affectionate yet still have character.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: go on, give it a tickle!


ew
hes meant to be asleep his cover fell off 
does that mean anything behaviour wise or is he just as offensive as his voice?:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ew
> hes meant to be asleep his cover fell off
> does that mean anything behaviour wise or is he just as offensive as his voice?:lol2:


Is 'he' definately a he? 
Is 'he' bending forwards to expose his vent?


----------



## Zoo-Man

BethieSims said:


> I know
> I was thinking about a coatimundi, but fortunately i have seen the light. and decided they are not right for me.
> I'd ask him for a kinkajou if i knew he has a spare £2,000 lying about. But alas, he doesnt.
> 
> So i guess a genet is our best option. It is an animal that will see the cats as equals and not food. xD "hopefully" and be affectionate yet still have character.


Coatis are gorgeous but I bet one would be into everything!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Is 'he' definately a he?
> Is 'he' bending forwards to expose his vent?


definately hes got a bright yellow face, red cheeks and black tail feathers 
defo showing me his vent though lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> definately hes got a bright yellow face, red cheeks and black tail feathers
> defo showing me his vent though lol


Could be he's feeling fruity!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Could be he's feeling fruity!


dirty little pervert :lol2: 
had him since he was six months , got to see him moult into his man feathers


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> dirty little pervert :lol2:
> had him since he was six months , got to see him moult into his man feathers


:lol2: bless!


----------



## ami_j

right now ive been flashed by a cockatiel i need sleep
night


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> right now ive been flashed by a cockatiel i need sleep
> night


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ditta

All 33 miners are safe:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> All 33 miners are safe:no1:


Whoop!


----------



## Amalthea

Am up, am up......

Don't even get me started on Clitheroe!! Not been in several years, but I always used to come back with quite a bit more than I planned to bid on and then I'd rehome them. I've had very weak baby rats that ended costing me a fortune in vets bills, too. I've also heard of sugar gliders going through and it really upset me


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... Right. Will "see" ya all later.......... Keep everything crossed for me


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> Ok... Right. Will "see" ya all later.......... Keep everything crossed for me


Good luck hun!! :2thumb:

Keeping fingers, toes, and eyes :crazy: firmly crossed, but I have no doubt at all you _will_ be fine  xx


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Shell that auction sounds just horrific! :bash:

It's just an excuse for people who don't give a f*ck about their pets to get rid of them for money, instead of being responsible and making sure they get a good home! :whip:

Too late to wish you luck I think Jen, but I'm sure you'll be fine! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I only woke up at 10.00:gasp:
I have no doubt that Jen will sail through her test


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You're turning into me Shell - even I was awake at 9:30 this morning! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*I passed!!!!!!*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *I passed!!!!!!*


Yeh!!! :2thumb:

Well done you!!! : victory:

See!!! All that sh*t wasted for nothing! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I wasn't nervous this morning, until I sat down in front of the computer. I went through and answered all the ones I was definite on and then went back and deliberated with the others. When I did the ones I KNEW, I had 18 points (which is what you need to pass, anyways)


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yeh!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Well done you!!! : victory:
> 
> *See!!! All that sh*t wasted for nothing!* :lol2:


 

LMAO :roll2:

Well done Jen, I knew you would:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

And some of the questions I had never even seen before and guessed on them (well, made an educated guess, anyways)........... Bit irritated we don't find out which we got wrong, though.


----------



## feorag

Jen, forgot to confirm that I've ordered and paid for the enamelled charms, so your mum(?) should receive them in a day or two - hope that's OK. You have my address to give her, yes?


----------



## Amalthea

I think I do  Will pass it over to her for ya 

Mom is going on a snake hunting trip, cuz she's been told that there is a large (15ft) albino snake around her friend's house. Mom's called all the local "help" and nobody will help her catch it (although, several are willing to take the snake once caught... big surprise), so Mom is gonna go try to get it. I've told her to bring a friend and she has experience with large snakes.


----------



## ditta

congratulations and jubilations jen:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

as much as i dont find puttin cats in bins i laughed my ass off at this edited vid 
YouTube - Cat Watches His Mate Get Put In Bin


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> as much as i dont find puttin cats in bins i laughed my ass off at this edited vid
> YouTube - Cat Watches His Mate Get Put In Bin


 


Its just had steve in hysterics:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Its just had steve in hysterics:lol2:


 yes cat too, i thought ken dodd was here:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> yes cat too, i thought ken dodd was here:lol2:


 
:lol2: I thought I had the laughing gnome here

Hows ya bum ?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I thought I had the laughing gnome here
> 
> Hows ya bum ?


 still watery, but ive only been once since i got up at 2pm:gasp: i was watching the mine rescue all night :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *I passed!!!!!!*


WHOO HOO!!! Well done hun! (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* That's terrible, Cat!!!

Thanx, Col!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> still watery, but ive only been once since i got up at 2pm:gasp: i was watching the mine rescue all night :lol2:


 
:gasp: *TMI*
A simple "A lot better thanks" would have sufficed:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: *TMI*
> A simple "A lot better thanks" would have sufficed:lol2:


 well i want to share my experience with my chatter friends:lol2:


----------



## ditta

shell shell i have something to tell you










































i just did a bottom burp without following through:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell shell i have something to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just did a bottom burp without following through:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

my lady friend is so attractive isnt she..... :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

well done jen  :no1:

bumped into some right idiots on my way back from the vets today, lots of silly things said but this was the winner

*"omg its so big, its like a...hamster!"*




was with ninja rat :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my lady friend is so attractive isnt she..... :lol2:


 


She certainly is..........................................................NOT:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> She certainly is..........................................................NOT:lol2:


 i expected some congratulations, its been a long time coming......all jen did was pass a silly test that is gonna change her life forever and she got congrats:whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *I passed!!!!!!*


 yay doughnuts


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

like my ponytails?


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> like my ponytails?
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs443.ash2/71654_10150281364195077_836100076_15265795_1146359_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 suits you well cat


----------



## Shell195

Cat, I really do love your new hair:flrt:
Pony tails suit you:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well done jen  :no1:
> 
> bumped into some right idiots on my way back from the vets today, lots of silly things said but this was the winner
> 
> *"omg its so big, its like a...hamster!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was with ninja rat :whistling2:


:lol2: jees some people!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shall, good post on the primate thread hun! : victory:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its just had steve in hysterics:lol2:


I PMSL!!!

Just been practicing more face painting on the grandchildren while I've got someone to practice on. Can't do meself, there's too many valleys in me face! :lol2:

Cat, loving the hair! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I PMSL!!!
> 
> Just been practicing more face painting on the grandchildren while I've got someone to practice on. Can't do meself, there's too many valleys in me face! :lol2:
> 
> Cat, loving the hair! :2thumb:


You could paint your own face as a Naked Mole Rat Eileen! :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> You could paint your own face as a Naked Mole Rat Eileen! :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


 

:gasp: I was going to say they were laughter lines as Im nice:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I was going to say they were laughter lines as Im nice:whistling2:


No-one likes a kiss-ass Shell! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> No-one likes a kiss-ass Shell! :lol2:


 
But Eileen is my clone:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> But Eileen is my clone:Na_Na_Na_Na:


But you look like Irene from Home + Away.........


<ducks>


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I was going to say they were laughter lines as Im nice:whistling2:


 thats ok i was going to ask if they where caused by glaciers from the ice age

sorry eileen we're terrible


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> But you look like Irene from Home + Away.........
> 
> 
> <ducks>


 geese


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> But you look like Irene from Home + Away.........
> 
> 
> <ducks>


 
You will look like micheal jackson if you carry on:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You will look like micheal jackson if you carry on:Na_Na_Na_Na:


What, ridiculously pale??? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> What, ridiculously pale??? :gasp:


 dead?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: jees some people!


tell me about it , im like ok ...
then there was the idiot who asked what i had , i said a rat, she looked in the carrier then said she didnt like rats they were creepy..


----------



## Shell195

At the auction they had a breeding pair of River turtles for sale that had been in a cardboard box all day and if the buyer wanted to they could pick up a full set up for free. Nobody knew what they were but some man bought them for £30 even though he didnt have a clue about them.They didnt look like any I have seen on google as they looked more like torts as they were brown in colour


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> dead?


10/10:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> At the auction they had a breeding pair of River turtles for sale that had been in a cardboard box all day and if the buyer wanted to they could pick up a full set up for free. Nobody knew what they were but some man bought them for £30 even though he didnt have a clue about them.They didnt look like any I have seen on google as they looked more like torts as they were brown in colour


It really is scary that any numpty with the money can go & bid & win any animal there they fancy. 

And I've never seen anyone from the RSPCA there. I heard that the RSPCA often go & watch the auctions, to make sure things are ok.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> 10/10:no1:


gulp!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> At the auction they had a breeding pair of River turtles for sale that had been in a cardboard box all day and if the buyer wanted to they could pick up a full set up for free. Nobody knew what they were but some man bought them for £30 even though he didnt have a clue about them.They didnt look like any I have seen on google as they looked more like torts as they were brown in colour


 pond turtles, wood turtles maybe only because they're brown


----------



## Amalthea

Went to the movies.... Saw Devil (which was ok) and Buried (which was shite). Meh.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Went to the movies.... Saw Devil (which was ok) and Buried (which was shite). Meh.


I quite fancy seeing Alpha & Omega, & also that animated owl film, can't remember what its called.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> pond turtles, wood turtles maybe only because they're brown


 
Didnt look like them either as they had no other colouring other than brown although they were both full of dried mud. Its worrying to think that the new owner wont care for them properly as they wont know what they actually are:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> I quite fancy seeing Alpha & Omega, & also that animated owl film, can't remember what its called.


 
Isn't that Alpha and Omega the one about the dogs? It looks like a 3D Balto!! The goose even looks the same as the one in Balto.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Didnt look like them either as they had no other colouring other than brown although they were both full of dried mud. Its worrying to think that the new owner wont care for them properly as they wont know what they actually are:bash:


Its like I said with the parrots & parakeets yesterday. Surely one of the criteria for bringing animals to the auction should be to clearly label each animal with species, sub species (if applicable) & scientific name. This is what you must do if you are selling animals on a table at one of the International Herpetological Society shows, such as Doncaster.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> You could paint your own face as a Naked Mole Rat Eileen! :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Ahem???? 



Zoo-Man said:


> No-one likes a kiss-ass Shell! :lol2:


I do! :grin1:



tomwilson said:


> thats ok i was going to ask if they where caused by glaciers from the ice age
> 
> sorry eileen we're terrible


You are indeed - good job I'm good natured! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> I quite fancy seeing Alpha & Omega, & also that animated owl film, can't remember what its called.


"Legend of the Guardians" or something like that. what's the betting that there'll be a sudden interest in keeping Barn owls as pets after that's had a good run! :roll:

Well that's me off to bed now - the girls go home tomorrow, so it's a long day ahead.


----------



## ami_j

i want to go see vampires suck:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Jaime I forgot what was the outcome at the vets?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Jaime I forgot what was the outcome at the vets?


hes ok ty  was just a check up , he had to have a little bit more glue to keep it closed but doesnt need to go back, his stitches will dissolve and he can go back with the others in a few days  all good


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> "Legend of the Guardians" or something like that. what's the betting that there'll be a sudden interest in keeping Barn owls as pets after that's had a good run! :roll:


Thats the one! Yes, I would also bet the sale of Barn Owls & other owl species increases a lot! When the Harry Potter films first came out, people were buying owls for their kids! One idiot bought their son a Snowy Owl (like Harry's owl in the films), kept it in a budgie cage & tried to feed it seed! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Been a long day... Heading off to bed  Nighty night, everybody!!  xx


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ahem????
> 
> I do! :grin1:
> 
> You are indeed - good job I'm good natured! :lol2:
> 
> "Legend of the Guardians" or something like that. what's the betting that there'll be a sudden interest in keeping Barn owls as pets after that's had a good run! :roll:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now - the girls go home tomorrow, so it's a long day ahead.





Amalthea said:


> Been a long day... Heading off to bed  Nighty night, everybody!!  xx


night to you both


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jen x


----------



## Alex

I win?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> I win?


Not yet you don't matey! :lol2:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Not yet you don't matey! :lol2:


 Aw!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Aw!


Sorry! How are you mate?


----------



## ditta

im herre tooooo:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Am quite sleepy this morning....... Gotta get up and ready for work. It's dress up day today, though, so don't have to worry about WHAT I'm wearing til I get there, which is nice.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Morning people! How rare is it that Im on here at this time in a morning! :lol2: Just come back from taking my mum to the doctors for a blood test. Clark is snoring away next to me!


----------



## Amalthea

I envy Clark the snoring.... Wish I was snoring. *lol*


----------



## ditta

im just on my way for 40 winks too:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*pouts*

Kinda getting dressed in stages *lol* Absolutely no motivation!!! Now sitting here in jeans a bra! *lol* (which is more than I had on about 10 minutes ago)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I envy Clark the snoring.... Wish I was snoring. *lol*


Im sure you don't snore as loud as he does Jen! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

what no .................socks???:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Im sure you don't snore as loud as he does Jen! :lol2:


Well, with the man flu sticking around (although it's MUCH better), I'm not so sure :lol2:



ditta said:


> what no .................socks???:gasp::gasp:


Got socks on now, too :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Well, with the man flu sticking around (although it's MUCH better), I'm not so sure :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


ami_j said:


> hes ok ty  was just a check up , he had to have a little bit more glue to keep it closed but doesnt need to go back, his stitches will dissolve and he can go back with the others in a few days  all good


 Yes, I knew it was just a check up,just wanted to know whether the vet was happy with his progress! :2thumb:


Zoo-Man said:


> Thats the one! Yes, I would also bet the sale of Barn Owls & other owl species increases a lot! When the Harry Potter films first came out, people were buying owls for their kids! One idiot bought their son a Snowy Owl (like Harry's owl in the films), kept it in a budgie cage & tried to feed it seed! :bash:


Exactly! In fact the surge in interest in keeping owls after Harry Potter was one of the things the TV producers specifically asked me to mention when we were doing the barn owls for the kids TV programme! 


ditta said:


> im herre tooooo:lol2:


Are you doing night shifts nowadays Ditta? :lol2:

Well the girls are going home today, so it'll be quiet in here tonight! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen!! Bracelet arrived back today......... And IT FITS


----------



## Amalthea

*sigh* One day..........

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/591941-parma-wallabys.html

That's even the right species that I want (which aren't very common... usually you see Bennetts for sale). BAH!


----------



## Shell195

Our vets have just rang me as 2 days ago someone dumped a box with 2 white rats outside the surgery:bash: The nurse said they are white and both male(they think) and very friendly, thought to be older boys. Ive given them Spoiled rats rescue number and told them to ring me back if they get no help. Whatever the previous owners excuse is there is no need for this at all:bash:


----------



## Cillah

I'm employed!!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I'm employed!!


 

Congratulations Cilla:2thumb: Will you be working at Game?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Congratulations Cilla:2thumb: Will you be working at Game?


Yeah at Game .


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Yeah at Game .


Hey, congratulations Cillah! You must be over the moon! :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey, congratulations Cillah! You must be over the moon! :2thumb:


I really am. It's a temp job with the possibility of being permanant. I'm so happy I'll actually be working now! Such a relief and makes me feel better about myself. Which sounds weird but. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> I really am. It's a temp job with the possibility of being permanant. I'm so happy I'll actually be working now! Such a relief and makes me feel better about myself. Which sounds weird but. :2thumb:


It doesn't sound wierd at all hun. I know just what you mean. Being out of work for a long period of time, when you have always worked before, does knock your self asteem & lowers your confidence. Before, I was never overly nervous about interviews, but if I got an interview now, I would probably be able to hear my knees knocking!


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> I'm employed!!


 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I am so freaking irritated with Head Office right now!!! They have just told us they want the shop moved for Christmas on OCTOBER 31ST!!!!!! Halloween is my favorite holiday of the year and we are all already working all day on the Saturday and now we have to be at the shop til about 9 on the Sunday to move the bloody shop. AND...... They have decided they want the shop moved for the after Christmas sale on Christmas Eve, so we have to stay late on Christmas Eve, as well (and then come in stupidly early on Boxing Day to finish). FUMING!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I am so freaking irritated with Head Office right now!!! They have just told us they want the shop moved for Christmas on OCTOBER 31ST!!!!!! Halloween is my favorite holiday of the year and we are all already working all day on the Saturday and now we have to be at the shop til about 9 on the Sunday to move the bloody shop. AND...... They have decided they want the shop moved for the after Christmas sale on Christmas Eve, so we have to stay late on Christmas Eve, as well (and then come in stupidly early on Boxing Day to finish). FUMING!


Ah, Head Office! Aren't they thoughtful little beasts! I used to hate the demands that Head Office used to make when I worked at PAH. Its all very well for them to say this should be done, that needs doing, etc etc cos it isn't them that has to do it!!!


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> It doesn't sound wierd at all hun. I know just what you mean. Being out of work for a long period of time, when you have always worked before, does knock your self asteem & lowers your confidence. Before, I was never overly nervous about interviews, but if I got an interview now, I would probably be able to hear my knees knocking!


Same. I was so nervous. Luckily the interview was a group interview and I was paired with a very outgoing partner. The fact I was Aussie helped as well.

I was kind of the opposite. Always nervous at interviews but I tried really, really hard for these ones because I needed a job.

Still have my fingers crossed for you. : victory:



Amalthea said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you . Been meaning to tell you that the stand for the Silent Spinner is too small. It works if I have one hole used and just have the other on the side. But it's tilted forward


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Same. I was so nervous. Luckily the interview was a group interview and I was paired with a very outgoing partner. The fact I was Aussie helped as well.
> 
> I was kind of the opposite. Always nervous at interviews but I tried really, really hard for these ones because I needed a job.
> 
> Still have my fingers crossed for you. : victory:


Thanks Cillah! x


----------



## Amalthea

Whoops!! Sorry, Cilla!! I must've given ya the wrong stand. You can make a hanger to hang over the tank with a bit of mesh......

I really am pissed off with HO, Col. They want things done, but like you said, they aren't the ones doing it. You can bet they'll be home at lunch time on Christmas Eve with their families.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Whoops!! Sorry, Cilla!! I must've given ya the wrong stand. You can make a hanger to hang over the tank with a bit of mesh......
> 
> I really am pissed off with HO, Col. They want things done, but like you said, they aren't the ones doing it. *You can bet they'll be home at lunch time on Christmas Eve with their families*.


Exactly hun! Plus they get paid plenty more than the minions at the bottom of the food chain, so will have no worries about cash flow! :devil:


----------



## Cillah

It's no problem Jen. Rosie uses it and it's fine. Just letting you know incase you go to use the other wheel sometime and the stand is wrong. That's all .


----------



## Amalthea

We're not even allowed to book holidays from now until well after Christmas. My boss has said she'll make sure my day off is on Thanksgiving, but I can't book it as a holiday. And she didn't HAVE to do that.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> We're not even allowed to book holidays from now until well after Christmas. My boss has said she'll make sure my day off is on Thanksgiving, but I can't book it as a holiday. And she didn't HAVE to do that.


OMG, thats a bit OTT! At PAH we weren't allowed to book holiidays between the end of November to the beginning of january, which wasn't bad, but no holidays from now is just silly!


----------



## Shell195

Head office sounds a nightmare Jen:bash:


Ive just been to drop Chris at Farmaggedon FARMAGGEDON Haunted House in Downholland, Lancashire

I really couldnt be doing with things chasing me :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I may be exaggerating, but I know we aren't allowed to book holidays over Halloween, November, December, and January. Now I'm rushing around to cover a party for somebody tonight. Meh. Can't be bothered.


----------



## feorag

Evening all! I'm back and childless! :2thumb:


Amalthea said:


> Eileen!! Bracelet arrived back today......... And IT FITS


That's such a relief, cos when I got it back and actually measured it, it measured nearly 8" so, having taken the 2 large beads off at each end, I still thought it might be too big so I took off the large twisted oval and replaced it with a smaller twisted oval, then I panicked in case it might be too small! :lol2:

Now I need the exact measurement of your neck, to have a go at this Twilight choker. The 2" wide velvet and the red crystal studs were both here when I got home tonight, although I confess to panicking that the red studs are a very dark red, so I'm hoping they aren't too dark for you, even though blood is a very dark red???



Shell195 said:


> Our vets have just rang me as 2 days ago someone dumped a box with 2 white rats outside the surgery:bash: The nurse said they are white and both male(they think) and very friendly, thought to be older boys. Ive given them Spoiled rats rescue number and told them to ring me back if they get no help. Whatever the previous owners excuse is there is no need for this at all:bash:


I wish I knew what made people do that as well Shell. We find animals in boxes at our gate all the time and sometimes we've no idea how long they've been there :gasp:



Cillah said:


> I'm employed!!


That's excellent news Cilla! That should help your morale as well as your finances! :2thumb:

Thought I'd show you my new faces. These are two new ones:


















And here are two I was practicing for Christmas:


----------



## ami_j

congrats cillah


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Head office sounds a nightmare Jen:bash:
> 
> 
> Ive just been to drop Chris at Farmaggedon FARMAGGEDON Haunted House in Downholland, Lancashire
> 
> I really couldnt be doing with things chasing me :gasp:


I think it looks great fun Shell. Our friends across the road went last year & said it was funny, so if they are going again this year, we might tag along.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, those examples of your face-painting are great! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry! How are you mate?


 Haha, I couldn't have stayed on another minute last night :lol2:

I'm fine thanks : victory: How are you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Haha, I couldn't have stayed on another minute last night :lol2:
> 
> I'm fine thanks : victory: How are you?


Im not bad thanks Alex.


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not bad thanks Alex.




So, whatcha' been upto?


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> That's such a relief, cos when I got it back and actually measured it, it measured nearly 8" so, having taken the 2 large beads off at each end, I still thought it might be too big so I took off the large twisted oval and replaced it with a smaller twisted oval, then I panicked in case it might be too small! :lol2:
> 
> Now I need the exact measurement of your neck, to have a go at this Twilight choker. The 2" wide velvet and the red crystal studs were both here when I got home tonight, although I confess to panicking that the red studs are a very dark red, so I'm hoping they aren't too dark for you, even though blood is a very dark red???


It's perfect now, Eileen!! 

Just measured my neck and I'm right at 13 inches 

I love your paint jobs!! Especially the swirly ones. The Christmas swirly is lovely!!

Just got back from the party I covered. Was a good party. Not brilliant sales, but I made £65 on the raffle (I am so glad I had that unopened G Pulse handy). Good group of girls, too  And I've got them rebooked in, as well


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> So, whatcha' been upto?


Not a lot really mate. No funds to go anywhere or do much. Been tending to animals, including sleepy tortoises, a pregnant Chihuahua, & announcing.......................................

a pair of 3 week old baby Common Marmosets born to my pair!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, those examples of your face-painting are great! :2thumb:


Thanks Colin - I needed to do them myself to know if I could do a good enough job before I offered to do someone who was paying! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> It's perfect now, Eileen!!
> 
> Just measured my neck and I'm right at 13 inches
> 
> I love your paint jobs!! Especially the swirly ones. The Christmas swirly is lovely!!
> 
> Just got back from the party I covered. Was a good party. Not brilliant sales, but I made £65 on the raffle (I am so glad I had that unopened G Pulse handy). Good group of girls, too  And I've got them rebooked in, as well


As above with Colin :lol:
Great Jen. My neck is 14 1/2" which it was when I was younger, so it's good to know my neck hasn't got fat like the rest of me! :lol2:

That's a good raffle - got to have helped you out there! And excellent that you got another booking! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Not a lot really mate. No funds to go anywhere or do much. Been tending to animals, including sleepy tortoises, a pregnant Chihuahua, & announcing.......................................
> 
> a pair of 3 week old baby Common Marmosets born to my pair!!! :flrt:


Bloody hell Colin - you kept that quiet! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Not a lot really mate. No funds to go anywhere or do much. Been tending to animals, including sleepy tortoises, a pregnant Chihuahua, & announcing.......................................
> 
> a pair of 3 week old baby Common Marmosets born to my pair!!! :flrt:


 

Congratulations:flrt:Are you going to be removing them for handrearing:whistling2:




Eileen, your face painting is excellent


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Not a lot really mate. No funds to go anywhere or do much. Been tending to animals, including sleepy tortoises, a pregnant Chihuahua, & announcing.......................................
> 
> a pair of 3 week old baby Common Marmosets born to my pair!!! :flrt:


:flrt: Congrats Colin  Bet you are really pleased!


----------



## feorag

Thanks Shell! :2thumb: I do think I'm getting better, although I keep looking at the reindeer and all I can see is that the 'antlers' aren't even! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Colin - you kept that quiet! :gasp:


Hehe, I know, I kept schtum at first as I didn't want to kinx anything, as it looked a bit iffy at first, as Tia the mum was being a bit rough with the 2 babies. She bit the tail off one of the babies, & had taken the tip off the other's tail. Not sure why, maybe she had problems removing the umbilical cord or maybe it was wrapped around the babies tails. But the youngsters are doing great now & are growing well, so thought I'd share the news with my cat chat buddies.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Congratulations:flrt:Are you going to be removing them for handrearing:whistling2:


Oh of course, its natural for parent animals to lose their offspring to death, predators, etc so Im just recreating the natural state! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh of course, its natural for parent animals to lose their offspring to death, predators, etc so Im just recreating the natural state! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> :flrt: Congrats Colin  Bet you are really pleased!


Thanks Alex, I am very pleased now the babies are doing well. Darwin the dad is doing his job perfectly (basically carrying the babies around all the time, handing them to Tia when they cry for food, & take them back off her when she has fed them).


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Alex, I am very pleased now the babies are doing well. Darwin the dad is doing his job perfectly *(basically carrying the babies around all the time, handing them to Tia when they cry for food, & take them back off her when she has fed them).[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, thats so sweet:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Zoo-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Alex, I am very pleased now the babies are doing well. Darwin the dad is doing his job perfectly *(basically carrying the babies around all the time, handing them to Tia when they cry for food, & take them back off her when she has fed them).[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, thats so sweet:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet most of the women who read that wishes it was that way for humans too! :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet most of the women who read that wishes it was that way for humans too! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up dreaming about this many years ago:lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Alex, I am very pleased now the babies are doing well. Darwin the dad is doing his job perfectly (basically carrying the babies around all the time, handing them to Tia when they cry for food, & take them back off her when she has fed them).


 Aww :flrt: Do they let you anywhere near?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Awww, thats so sweet:flrt:


I was gonna say that! 


Zoo-Man said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet most of the women who read that wishes it was that way for humans too! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody right we do! :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Aww :flrt: Do they let you anywhere near?


Ooo no! Darwin is extra aggressive when they have young! Plus I don't want to stress him & Tia out unnecessarily by interfereing.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Bloody right we do! :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo no! Darwin is extra aggressive when they have young! Plus I don't want to stress him & Tia out unnecessarily by interfereing.


 Thought as much :lol2: must be fun.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Thought as much :lol2: must be fun.


Its fascinating watching the interaction between parents & babies. I think what amazes me the most is the babies grip! From birth they are able to cling onto dad's fur, even when he is leaping & bouncing around from branch to branch. This is the same response that baby humans show when you place your finger in a newborn's palm, they instictively grip it. Amazing!


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Its fascinating watching the interaction between parents & babies. I think what amazes me the most is the babies grip! From birth they are able to cling onto dad's fur, even when he is leaping & bouncing around from branch to branch. This is the same response that baby humans show when you place your finger in a newborn's palm, they instictively grip it. Amazing!


 Sounds like it's amazing to see them doing this. I have never seen any since I was young and can't remember :blush:


----------



## feorag

Oh, forgot to tell you all I had another "You've been framed moment" yesterday. Allfalldown Eileen strikes again! :lol2:

I was going to collect Eve from school and Daniel and Ellie were running along the school path ahead of me and I was (as usual) late and striding out! 

I know I didn't trip - I think I just didn't lift up my left foot high enough and halfway through the stride it hit the ground and the thick rubber trainer sole hit the concrete and stopped my foot dead. The problem was my body just kept on going :lol: 

Then I had that awful moment when my knees started buckling as I sort of speeded up and struggled to stay upright and then I went down like a bag of tatties! :roll: 

Skinned me knee through me jeans, scraped both hands, smashed me hip on the ground, down to me shoulder and right down onto me head! :roll2: So now I've got a skinned knee, sore hip, sore shoulder, big red mark on the side of me nose where me glasses stuck in me, a scratch on the side of the head where the other side of the glasses stabbed me and a lump on the top of me head! Now me glasses don't fit properly because the leg that I landed on doesn't fit behind me ear any more so every time I bend down they fall off! :roll:

Don't do things by half - me!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh, forgot to tell you all I had another "You've been framed moment" yesterday. Allfalldown Eileen strikes again! :lol2:
> 
> I was going to collect Eve from school and Daniel and Ellie were running along the school path ahead of me and I was (as usual) late and striding out!
> 
> I know I didn't trip - I think I just didn't lift up my left foot high enough and halfway through the stride it hit the ground and the thick rubber trainer sole hit the concrete and stopped my foot dead. The problem was my body just kept on going :lol:
> 
> Then I had that awful moment when my knees started buckling as I sort of speeded up and struggled to stay upright and then I went down like a bag of tatties! :roll:
> 
> Skinned me knee through me jeans, scraped both hands, smashed me hip on the ground, down to me shoulder and right down onto me head! :roll2: So now I've got a skinned knee, sore hip, sore shoulder, big red mark on the side of me nose where me glasses stuck in me, a scratch on the side of the head where the other side of the glasses stabbed me and a lump on the top of me head! Now me glasses don't fit properly because the leg that I landed on doesn't fit behind me ear any more so every time I bend down they fall off! :roll:
> 
> Don't do things by half - me!!! :rotfl:


 Oops :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oops is right! The problem was it was in the school so apart from all the mothers behind me and coming towards me, there was a line of them outside the railings watching as well! Felt such a numpty!! :roll:

Well I'm off to bed now - Goodnight everyone!


----------



## ami_j

ooooo congrats on the babies col  how you kept that one quiet :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oops is right! The problem was it was in the school so apart from all the mothers behind me and coming towards me, there was a line of them outside the railings watching as well! Felt such a numpty!! :roll:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - Goodnight everyone!


ahhh its so much worse when theres an audience, and they all stand looking , dont bloody offer to help 
night eileen


----------



## Cillah

I'm going to bed now guys. Goodnight  x


----------



## Shell195

Ouch Eileen, Ive done that a couple of times and always with an audience:blush: I hope you arent to stiff in the morning
Night


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oops is right! The problem was it was in the school so apart from all the mothers behind me and coming towards me, there was a line of them outside the railings watching as well! Felt such a numpty!! :roll:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - Goodnight everyone!


The forst thing I do if I ever fall is get up & look around to see if anyone saw me make a tit of myself! :lol2:

Goodnight hun x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ooooo congrats on the babies col  how you kept that one quiet :whistling2::lol2:


I know, I was dying to tell my friends on here but was wary of jinxing things! :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I'm employed!!


congratz cilla



Shell195 said:


> Head office sounds a nightmare Jen:bash:
> 
> 
> Ive just been to drop Chris at Farmaggedon FARMAGGEDON Haunted House in Downholland, Lancashire
> 
> I really couldnt be doing with things chasing me :gasp:


our next door neighbour is one of the zomies



Zoo-Man said:


> Not a lot really mate. No funds to go anywhere or do much. Been tending to animals, including sleepy tortoises, a pregnant Chihuahua, & announcing.......................................
> 
> a pair of 3 week old baby Common Marmosets born to my pair!!! :flrt:


OMG well done how are they doing


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> our next door neighbour is one of the zomies


 

My sons ex girlfriend "Demi" is one of the zombies too:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> I'm going to bed now guys. Goodnight  x


night 


Zoo-Man said:


> I know, I was dying to tell my friends on here but was wary of jinxing things! :blush:


awww understandable


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> My sons ex girlfriend "Demi" is one of the zombies too:lol2:


 small world :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> OMG well done how are they doing


They are doing well thanks Tom, they look strong, growing well & are vocal when they are hungry or when Tia has fed them & wants rid & is trying to get them off her back! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> They are doing well thanks Tom, they look strong, growing well & are vocal when they are hungry or when Tia has fed them & wants rid & is trying to get them off her back! :lol2:


 sounds really good mate, what are the future plans for the lill ones


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> They are doing well thanks Tom, they look strong, growing well & are vocal when they are hungry or when Tia has fed them & wants rid & is trying to get them off her back! :lol2:


 Naughty Colin :devil: You should be hand rearing them!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> sounds really good mate, what are the future plans for the lill ones


These 2 will be staying with mum & dad until the next litter is born, & these youngsters will help mum & dad to carry & look after them, so will learn a lot from their parents about the care of babies.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Naughty Colin :devil: You should be hand rearing them!


I know, I wanted to rip them away from their parents as soon as they were born! Oh well, Im a bad primate keeper! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> These 2 will be staying with mum & dad until the next litter is born, & these youngsters will help mum & dad to carry & look after them, so will learn a lot from their parents about the care of babies.


 sounds amazing, is this their first litter with you, must be amazing to see the social interactions between them all


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> sounds amazing, is this their first litter with you, must be amazing to see the social interactions between them all


No, they have had 4 other litters with me, but the youngsters were sold earlier than these ones will be.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No, they have had 4 other litters with me, but the youngsters were sold earlier than these ones will be.


 guessing the growing on is a new learnt skill then eh, would love to come see them some time


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> guessing the growing on is a new learnt skill then eh, would love to come see them some time


Not a new learnt skill, more like a realisation that it is better for the marmosets, plus mum & dad get a bit of a break having helpers :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Think I forgot to congratulate you on the grandparenthood, Col!! So............ Congrats!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Think I forgot to congratulate you on the grandparenthood, Col!! So............ Congrats!!!


Thanks hun : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not a new learnt skill, more like a realisation that it is better for the marmosets, plus mum & dad get a bit of a break having helpers :lol2:


be intresting to hear how it all goes dude, how long is their breeding life?

i'm off to bed now night mate.

night all


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, me too... Sleepy. Nighty night, guys!!  LIE IN TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> be intresting to hear how it all goes dude, how long is their breeding life?
> 
> i'm off to bed now night mate.
> 
> night all


Well they can live to be around 20 years of age, & Tia is about 4 & Darwin is about 6, so they have many years breeding left.

Goodnight mate : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, me too... Sleepy. Nighty night, guys!!  LIE IN TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Goodnight Jen, enjoy your lie-in! x


----------



## ami_j

night ppl who are going


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night ppl who are going


Only us left Jaime?


----------



## Alex

Nope, i'm still here.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Only us left Jaime?


yup , and im prob gonna turn in soon lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Nope, i'm still here.


Ah yes, I forgot about you Alex, sowwy! :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, I forgot about you Alex, sowwy! :blush:


me too


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, I forgot about you Alex, sowwy! :blush:





ami_j said:


> me too


Nice to know :lol2:


I'm still here.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Nice to know :lol2:
> 
> 
> I'm still here.


So am I, but I will be going to try to grab a bit of sleep soon, as me & my friend across the road are going on a long dog walk at 6:30am!


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> So am I, but I will be going to try to grab a bit of sleep soon, as me & my friend across the road are going on a long dog walk at 6:30am!


I fell asleep earlier for about 3 hours, so i'm not too tired.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> I fell asleep earlier for about 3 hours, so i'm not too tired.


Im not very tired but I will try to grab a couple of hours at least before the dog walk


----------



## punky_jen

My days, you lot stay up late! This time of year im in bed for 9pm lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well well well, I was the last to post last night/this morning, & Im the second to post this morning! :no1:

Been on a great long dog walk with Johnny from across the road. I took Daisy the Boston Terrier, as Joe would have struggled with his sore back legs, & Lolly is heavy with pups. Johnny brought Lady, his black Lab x Collie. We walked through the Lancashire Wildlife Trust's new nature reserve next to the River Ribble. It was glorius! The mist coming up off the river & lakes, the sunrise through the woods, & we saw a Roe Deer on the path ahead of us. What a way to start a weekend! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

punky_jen said:


> My days, you lot stay up late! This time of year im in bed for 9pm lol.


We get the party started after midnight! :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen

Zoo-Man said:


> We get the party started after midnight! :lol2:


No partying for me in the winter, I hibernate lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

punky_jen said:


> No partying for me in the winter, I hibernate lol.


Don't worry, we'll but an extra bar on the fire! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Morning Col, sounds a wonderful place to walk:flrt:

Im with Jen, if I could I would hibernate, I dont do cold winter nights.
Oops, morning Jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Morning Col, sounds a wonderful place to walk:flrt:
> 
> Im with Jen, if I could I would hibernate, I dont do cold winter nights.
> Oops, morning Jen


It is Shell. It was the first time Ive been walking there, but I will definately be going again! We also saw fresh fox (I think) droppings & probably my favourite sight & sound of Autumn - arrows of geese flying overhead honking away! 

Im not a big fan of cold mornings, but with a few more layers on its worth it!


----------



## punky_jen

Shell195 said:


> Morning Col, sounds a wonderful place to walk:flrt:
> 
> Im with Jen, if I could I would hibernate, I dont do cold winter nights.
> Oops, morning Jen


I just get really sleepy when it gets dark and by 9 I cant keep my eyes open lol, lord im old  I love the corn crisp winter mornings


----------



## Zoo-Man

punky_jen said:


> I just get really sleepy when it gets dark and by 9 I cant keep my eyes open lol, lord im old  I love the corn crisp winter mornings


Were you a tortoise in a previous life? :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen

Zoo-Man said:


> Were you a tortoise in a previous life? :lol2:


Possibly lol, my hubby is even worse than me ha haha.


----------



## Zoo-Man

punky_jen said:


> Possibly lol, my hubby is even worse than me ha haha.


Then you must have been a Hermanns Tortoise, & he must have been a Horsfield Tortoise (they are only awake for about 4 months of the year in the wild)
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

punky_jen said:


> I just get really sleepy when it gets dark and by 9 I cant keep my eyes open lol, lord im old  I love the corn crisp winter mornings





Zoo-Man said:


> Then you must have been a Hermanns Tortoise, & he must have been a Horsfield Tortoise (they are only awake for about 4 months of the year in the wild)
> :lol2:


 

Is this why they live so long?

Im quite nocturnal really but once cosied up in bed I dont want to get out. Im much better in the spring and summer when everything looks bright and fresh


----------



## punky_jen

lmao he will giggle at that. 

Going to view my kitten today


----------



## Shell195

punky_jen said:


> lmao he will giggle at that.
> 
> Going to view my kitten today


 

Ive just seen a photo of your kitten, hes ever so cute:flrt:

Did you ever rehome your cute pug? It made me laugh reading the posts from the people who couldnt have him, they really did get their knickers in a twist didnt they lol


----------



## punky_jen

Shell195 said:


> Ive just seen a photo of your kitten, hes ever so cute:flrt:
> 
> Did you ever rehome your cute pug? It made me laugh reading the posts from the people who couldnt have him, they really did get their knickers in a twist didnt they lol


Yes Harry went to live with my friend, who also has other dogs, and is settling in great 

It did make me giggle yeah lol.


----------



## Shell195

punky_jen said:


> Yes Harry went to live with my friend, who also has other dogs, and is settling in great
> 
> It did make me giggle yeah lol.


 
Thats great news:no1:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - this is me fairly newly downstairs! didn't want to open my eyes this morning. Was awake for ages before I admitted defeat and opened them! :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> The forst thing I do if I ever fall is get up & look around to see if anyone saw me make a tit of myself! :lol2:


I do exactly the same Colin, even when I'm going part of my brain is thinking "people will see me" - and on Thursday loads of them did! :roll: 

I think even if I broke a leg I'd be protesting that I was fine, cos I would be so embarrassed! :roll:



Zoo-Man said:


> The mist coming up off the river & lakes, the sunrise through the woods, & we saw a Roe Deer on the path ahead of us. What a way to start a weekend! :flrt:


What a way indeed - I'd have missed that though cos it's my religion not to get up that early!



punky_jen said:


> No partying for me in the winter, I hibernate lol.





Shell195 said:


> Im with Jen, if I could I would hibernate, I dont do cold winter nights.


Me too (no surprise there Shell :lol I'd love to be able to hibernate. Just the thought of staying in bed for months and not have to go out really appeals, but when it was time to get up it would take me ages to be able to get out of the bed, because I'd stiffen up so much! :lol2:

What's everyone up to today. I've got to go to Tesco's to see if they can bend my glasses back into shape so they don't keep falling off! :roll: and other than that I'm doing nuthin' at all!


----------



## Shell195

I need a bath and hairwash but before then I need to pull all the furniture out to hoover up the tumbleweed that collects under it, I actually enjoy doing this:lol2: I also need to clean the small furries and let Disney out for his first free roam since I got him(Hes been to shy before now but last night he was watching Cinders bouncing round and he really wanted to join her) I must book him in for castration next week as its a 6 week wait once its done and then he can live with Cinders


----------



## Amalthea

Ok.... I love my job, but I HATE Head Office. They are no nice. You guys know why...... So, I came home and had a moan about it on FB..... Got a phone call this morning from my boss saying HO had been on the phone and asked her to ask me to remove my moan, cuz it doesn't look good on the company. Of course it doesn't! I'm pissed off!!! I don't HAVE to remove it, but it has been requested that I do. So..... Basically, I do have to remove it. My status now says "so much for free speech". I wanna know who the hell saw it!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

And I just checked and my privacy settings are set so only friends can see my status.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ok.... I love my job, but I HATE Head Office. They are rubbish. You guys know why...... So, I came home and had a moan about it on FB..... Got a phone call this morning from my boss saying HO had been on the phone and asked her to ask me to remove my moan, cuz it doesn't look good on the company. Of course it doesn't! I'm pissed off!!! I don't HAVE to remove it, but it has been requested that I do. So..... Basically, I do have to remove it. My status now says "so much for free speech". I wanna know who the hell saw it!!!!!!!


 

Bloody hell Jen, you hear about these things but not so close to home:bash: Its like big brother is watching you! Do any of your friends have connections with the company?


ETA Could it be a rival on here?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Ok.... I love my job, but I HATE Head Office. They are poo brains. You guys know why...... So, I came home and had a moan about it on FB..... Got a phone call this morning from my boss saying HO had been on the phone and asked her to ask me to remove my moan, cuz it doesn't look good on the company. Of course it doesn't! I'm pissed off!!! I don't HAVE to remove it, but it has been requested that I do. So..... Basically, I do have to remove it. My status now says "so much for free speech". I wanna know who the hell saw it!!!!!!!


that's a good question, cos that's the first thing I thought when I started reading this! I thought straight away "surely head office don't check every employee's Facebook page! How would they know who had one, so someone's dobbed you in, imao! :bash:

Well, I've made all my "catch up" phonecalls, now I've got my life back and cleaned and disinfected the rats' cage which is now drying and I'm gonna sit down and have a cup of Gingerbread Latte and chill for a bit! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

I think it could be a certain person..... Am gonna do some research and if I get any other bits, than that person is coming off. It pisses me off, cuz that particular person moans about HO all the freaking time.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I think it could be a certain person..... Am gonna do some research and if I get any other bits, than that person is coming off. It pisses me off, cuz that particular person moans about HO all the freaking time.


 
Some people will do anything to score brownie points:bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> that's a good question, cos that's the first thing I thought when I started reading this! I thought straight away "surely head office don't check every employee's Facebook page! How would they know who had one, so someone's dobbed you in, imao! :bash:
> 
> Well, I've made all my "catch up" phonecalls, now I've got my life back and cleaned and disinfected the rats' cage which is now drying and I'm gonna sit down and have a cup of Gingerbread Latte and chill for a bit! :mf_dribble:


 

REMINDER TO EILEEN
Dont forget to put the rats back in the cage when its dry:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I've been rearranging again - I now taken out the tube that runs across the back because Dougal is still hiding in there, even though he's mixing with the others, so I've taken it out and put it on the floor so I can reach him when it's handling and playtime and spread the hammocks around so they've still got places to go.

I took this photo a week ago when I came downstairs one morning - bless! :flrt: Isn't wee Jeemy just overload cuteness? :2thumb:












Just waiting for the new cargo net to dry to put in and then they can all go back (they're asleep in their travel box at the minute :flrt and then I can go and see if Tesco's can do anything with my glasses!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I've been rearranging again - I now taken out the tube that runs across the back because Dougal is still hiding in there, even though he's mixing with the others, so I've taken it out and put it on the floor so I can reach him when it's handling and playtime and spread the hammocks around so they've still got places to go.
> 
> I took this photo a week ago when I came downstairs one morning - bless! :flrt: Isn't wee Jeemy just overload cuteness? :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the new cargo net to dry to put in and then they can all go back (they're asleep in their travel box at the minute :flrt and then I can go and see if Tesco's can do anything with my glasses!


 
Thats such a lovely photo and wee Jeemy looks very scrummy:flrt::flrt:


----------



## punky_jen

I bought Zuko home today, he was in a horrible place, no way I could leave him there for a week


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous pic, Eileen!!


----------



## Amalthea

Whoops..... Got a warning for swearing in here.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats such a lovely photo and wee Jeemy looks very scrummy:flrt::flrt:


He's incredibly edible I have to say! :flrt:



Amalthea said:


> Whoops..... Got a warning for swearing in here.


PSML I did wonder if Kato would pick that up! :lol2:

Well I now have glasses that stay on when I bend down and I can now see properly, before the focus was all to pot cos they weren't sitting right on my face! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Bothrops did  Oh well....... He did say he felt bad for warning me when he could tell I was just venting. It's no biggie....

Being able to see out of your glasses is always useful


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Whoops..... Got a warning for swearing in here.


 
:gasp::bash:

ETA At least you got an explanation


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Being able to see out of your glasses is always useful


Sure is! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

evening chatterers:lol2:

do we have our own mod in here now, seems like it:bash::whip::bash:



your rats all look scrummie eileen

btw for those still interested.......ive still got bum wee:whip::whip:


----------



## Shell195

Purdy has been fine up until now, she was a bit sick overnight but has seemed fine all day and has been eating and bright but now she looks ill again and doesnt want to eat:bash:
I can see me back at the vets tomorrow morning or earlier if she gets worse. Why the hell do they wait until the vets are closed:bash: Im now going to be worrying all night


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Purdy has been fine up until now, she was a bit sick overnight but has seemed fine all day and has been eating and bright but now she looks ill again and doesnt want to eat:bash:
> I can see me back at the vets tomorrow morning or earlier if she gets worse. Why the hell do they wait until the vets are closed:bash:


 poor purdy and poor you shell


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone
Can i ask a question lol why is it when you try to give a bit of polite advice to someone who is obviously in the wrong they always use the I have bred so and so before and know what i am doing yet blatently they dont if they are letting the offspring go at least two weeks too early. I mean I know i feel like s**t at the moment and i am a bit over sensitive but to tell me that i know nothing is surely not me over reacting


----------



## Amalthea

Hope Purdy's alright 

Just got back from walking the brat, so gonna put on warm comfy clothes and watch True Blood all snuggled up on the couch. Got cramps, too, so feel a bit meh. Gonna do lasagne for dinner tonight, I think.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Can i ask a question lol why is it when you try to give a bit of polite advice to someone who is obviously in the wrong they always use the I have bred so and so before and know what i am doing yet blatently they dont if they are letting the offspring go at least two weeks too early. I mean I know i feel like s**t at the moment and i am a bit over sensitive but to tell me that i know nothing is surely not me over reacting


 

Some people believe they are "EXPERTS" in everything and never listen to any advise:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, shell, not posted your lighters out, keep forgettin n currently havin a cash flow crisis so once its sorted ill post um out, hope you dont mind waitin x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, shell, not posted your lighters out, keep forgettin n currently havin a cash flow crisis so once its sorted ill post um out, hope you dont mind waitin x


 

Im so disappointed I was relying on that lighter:bash:





































Not:roll2: Whenever will do :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell mali has gone out n the kids are lettin off fire works! hes never come across fire works before, im scared itll make him run off, do you think it will? or think he should be ok?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell mali has gone out n the kids are lettin off fire works! hes never come across fire works before, im scared itll make him run off, do you think it will? or think he should be ok?


 
If hes scared he will hide and come home when its quiet.I hate fireworks:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> If hes scared he will hide and come home when its quiet.I hate fireworks:bash:


so not likely to leg it n get lost?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so not likely to leg it n get lost?


 

I very much doubt it as he has been going out for a while now. Dogs run, cats tend to hide away.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

hes in! was cryin at the door after id shouted him n walked off to give him chance to come into the garden

not sure what to do over this next month about him goin out though :/


----------



## *H*

I have to keep Millie dosed up on DAP when fireworks go off around here, she really does hate them bless her. Cass isn't too keen on them either as he's seen her freak out, but doesn't do the restlessness, panting and shaking like her so can keep him calm just by fussing him. Horrible things, there should be a rule to limit the days/dates people can let them off.


----------



## feorag

Completely agree with that! They've started going off here tonight and that'll go on for the next 2-3 weeks! :roll:


ditta said:


> your rats all look scrummie eileen
> 
> btw for those still interested.......ive still got bum wee:whip::whip:


Thanks Ditta, but sorry to hear your bum, hasn't sorted itself out yet! Have you been back on the NHS helpline then?



Shell195 said:


> Purdy has been fine up until now, she was a bit sick overnight but has seemed fine all day and has been eating and bright but now she looks ill again and doesnt want to eat:bash:
> I can see me back at the vets tomorrow morning or earlier if she gets worse. Why the hell do they wait until the vets are closed:bash: Im now going to be worrying all night


Oh No! :gasp: so sorry to hear this Shell! And if you find out why animals always take ill in the evening after vet surgeries have closed or on Saturday evenings please let me know, cos I've always wondered that too! 

It's like when the kids were young I worked 2 days a week, but they never took ill on my day off - it was always when I was supposed to go into work! :roll:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, shell, not posted your lighters out, keep forgettin n currently havin a cash flow crisis so once its sorted ill post um out, hope you dont mind waitin x


No sweat Cat - just whenever you can - it can wait! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Last year Diesel wasn't bothered by the fireworks, but he's more protective now, so I imagine we'll be hearing his "there's something there" bark quite a bit this year.

Had lasagne, watched x factor, snuggled on the couch with my three favorite boys (had Louis laying on my chest with his arms wrapped around my hand, Gary using my belly as a pillow, and Diesel snuggled against my leg...... It was WARM), and watched two episodes of Tru Blood season 2  Think it's bed time now, since I have work in the morning.


----------



## Amalthea

Last year Diesel wasn't bothered by the fireworks, but he's more protective now, so I imagine we'll be hearing his "there's something there" bark quite a bit this year.

Had lasagne, watched x factor, snuggled on the couch with my three favorite boys (had Louis laying on my chest with his arms wrapped around my hand, Gary using my belly as a pillow, and Diesel snuggled against my leg...... It was WARM), and watched two episodes of Tru Blood season 2  Think it's bed time now, since I have work in the morning.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Last year Diesel wasn't bothered by the fireworks, but he's more protective now, so I imagine we'll be hearing his "there's something there" bark quite a bit this year.
> 
> Had lasagne, watched x factor, snuggled on the couch with my three favorite boys (had Louis laying on my chest with his arms wrapped around my hand, Gary using my belly as a pillow, and Diesel snuggled against my leg...... It was WARM), and watched two episodes of Tru Blood season 2  Think it's bed time now, since I have work in the morning.


 night jen, i like true blood to


----------



## Amalthea

I just spoiled myself and bought the box set today.... Bad Jen.


----------



## Shell195

Purdy seems to have picked up again so not as worried but I need an answer as to what she has


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I just spoiled myself and bought the box set today.... Bad Jen.


 i'm waiting for the 3rd series to play on FX they're showing trailers but no date as of yet


----------



## BethieSims

Heya,
Just gonna ask a random question about my random cat! 

She will NOT leave me alone.
Since i have gotten up, she hasnt left me alone.
When i go into my bedroom or go to the bathroom, she is crying outside the door, and i mean crying. Its not a cute little miaow for me, its HOWLING.

I know cats can get seperation anxiety, is this what it is? She does this, but not as much since we got our other kitten. But she used to give up after say.. 10 minutes. Now she just will NOT shutup. I was in my bedroom for 50 minutes on the laptop and folding clothes, she was howling outside the entire time. When i came out, she kept climbing my shoulders and sucking on my hair..


I love her, shes driving me insane today.
Its been... 13 hours and everytime i get up, shes there. lol


xxx


----------



## feorag

Me 3! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Purdy seems to have picked up again so not as worried but I need an answer as to what she has


 poor shell, i hope you get an answer soon


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Me 3! :lol2:


 i love you eileen:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Purdy seems to have picked up again so not as worried but I need an answer as to what she has


totally agree with you Shell - it's happening too often for it to be 'nothing'.

Well I'm off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Is this why they live so long?


It may be part of the reason why tortoises live so long, but is not for certain, as the tropical species that do not hibernate, such as Leopards & Red-Foots, also live a very long time.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Ok.... I love my job, but I HATE Head Office. They are no nice. You guys know why...... So, I came home and had a moan about it on FB..... Got a phone call this morning from my boss saying HO had been on the phone and asked her to ask me to remove my moan, cuz it doesn't look good on the company. Of course it doesn't! I'm pissed off!!! I don't HAVE to remove it, but it has been requested that I do. So..... Basically, I do have to remove it. My status now says "so much for free speech". I wanna know who the hell saw it!!!!!!!


The cheeky sods! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

BethieSims said:


> Heya,
> Just gonna ask a random question about my random cat!
> 
> She will NOT leave me alone.
> Since i have gotten up, she hasnt left me alone.
> When i go into my bedroom or go to the bathroom, she is crying outside the door, and i mean crying. Its not a cute little miaow for me, its HOWLING.
> 
> I know cats can get seperation anxiety, is this what it is? She does this, but not as much since we got our other kitten. But she used to give up after say.. 10 minutes. Now she just will NOT shutup. I was in my bedroom for 50 minutes on the laptop and folding clothes, she was howling outside the entire time. When i came out, she kept climbing my shoulders and sucking on my hair..
> 
> 
> I love her, shes driving me insane today.
> Its been... 13 hours and everytime i get up, shes there. lol
> 
> 
> xxx


 

How old is she and is she spayed if over 5 months?


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed now, look at the time:gasp:

Night x


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: I've been rearranging again - I now taken out the tube that runs across the back because Dougal is still hiding in there, even though he's mixing with the others, so I've taken it out and put it on the floor so I can reach him when it's handling and playtime and spread the hammocks around so they've still got places to go.
> 
> I took this photo a week ago when I came downstairs one morning - bless! :flrt: Isn't wee Jeemy just overload cuteness? :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the new cargo net to dry to put in and then they can all go back (they're asleep in their travel box at the minute :flrt and then I can go and see if Tesco's can do anything with my glasses!


Eileen, I notice your rat substrate is shredded cardboard. Where do you but it, as I use shredded cardboard in the bottom of my marmoset enclosure & am in need of some more soon.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im off to bed now, look at the time:gasp:
> 
> Night x


Goodnight Shell x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, I notice your rat substrate is shredded cardboard. Where do you but it, as I use shredded cardboard in the bottom of my marmoset enclosure & am in need of some more soon.


Cardboard Animal Bedding, Paper Horse Bedding, Nesting Material : Finacard


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Cardboard Animal Bedding, Paper Horse Bedding, Nesting Material : Finacard


Ah, thank you my dear! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, thank you my dear! :2thumb:


no problems  i have a friend who owns her own pet supplies so she gets me the card squares but i got that before hand


----------



## sammy1969

hey Col 
how is the most lovely man in the world lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> hey Col
> how is the most lovely man in the world lol


Moi??? :gasp: :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

yep you lol


----------



## ami_j

col fanclub ftw


----------



## Zoo-Man

Your too kind!

Im ok thanks, but Im bloody chilly! :censor:


----------



## sammy1969

well Jai you have to admit he is really sweet and kind and nice and thoughtful and why are you cold hun


----------



## ami_j

awww cold isnt it 
oh god its sunday already


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, guys  Just heading off to work..... TTFN


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .

Who has plans today ?


----------



## Shell195

Im at the vets at 11.25 as Purdy isnt well at all  all she wants to do is sleep and refuses to eat, I am so worried about her. Its another senior vet so lets see if she has any other ideas what could be the matter with her. I just know they are going to keep her in 
Ive been up since 8.30 after having a late night and feel like crap


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


tomwilson said:


> i love you eileen:flrt:


:roll2: PMSL!!!!!! 


Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, I notice your rat substrate is shredded cardboard. Where do you but it, as I use shredded cardboard in the bottom of my marmoset enclosure & am in need of some more soon.


Glad Jaime put you onto it, cos I buy mine from Alison at the shunamite rat stud, cos she lives 10 minutes from me, so I didn't even know what it was, never mind where to buy it from! :lol2: 


sammy1969 said:


> hey Col
> how is the most lovely man in the world lol


:gasp: :lol2:

I've no plans for today at all. Might start trying to catch up jewellery making with the stuff that's arrived so far, but there's still housework to do! :sad:

Shell, let us know what happened when you get back from the vets (which I know you will do anyway!). It really is a mystery isn't it? But obviously something isn't right and the treatment she's had so far suppressing the symptoms, but obviously not getting rid of what is causing it.


----------



## Shell195

Back from the vets with Pudy. They have taken more blood to do an electrolyte test to see if her sodium levels are wrong, if so it means its Addinsons and she needs to be admitted to the vets tomorrow :bash: If its not that then i dont actually know whats next:bash: She has had a shot of valium and I have tablets to give her starting tomorrow, I never knew valium was used as an appetite stimulant in animals:blush:

She loves the vets it seems as she goes really fussy and purry when on the table, which isnt the same cat Im seeing at home. Shes just eaten some food so thats one good thing, I cant think of anything else good about the whole thing. I am very concerned it could be FIP but neither vets say the readings are typical so I hope to god they are right.


----------



## ami_j

poor purdy

also if col drives he could get the squares from his local horse stuffs supplier


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Back from the vets with Pudy. They have taken more blood to do an electrolyte test to see if her sodium levels are wrong, if so it means its Addinsons and she needs to be admitted to the vets tomorrow :bash: If its not that then i dont actually know whats next:bash: She has had a shot of valium and I have tablets to give her starting tomorrow, I never knew valium was used as an appetite stimulant in animals:blush:
> 
> She loves the vets it seems as she goes really fussy and purry when on the table, which isnt the same cat Im seeing at home. Shes just eaten some food so thats one good thing, I cant think of anything else good about the whole thing. I am very concerned it could be FIP but neither vets say the readings are typical so I hope to god they are right.


I'm not surprised you're really worried ahout Purrdy Shell, I'd be worried sick if it was me! I knew about vallium because it was mentioned to me many years ago by an Australian vet at my then practice when I was saying how worried I was about not being able to get weight on Sorcha, but I didn't try it, because she didn't have an appetite problem really - she just couldn't put weight on when she was entire.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Purdy


----------



## Shell195

The vet just rang which scared me a bit as she said she would ring me tomorrow(cant you tell its not Iain) She said that she didnt want me worrying all night when she had good news.
They retested all of Purdy`s bloods(again) which showed Negative Felv/FIV(I knew this already) and all the rest came back as normal so its definately NOT Addinsons as the sodium levels are now normal

Good news in one way but how can she be cured if they dont know what she has?
She is to start on steroids and to save me a journey I can use Sophies cats for his IBD and as long as shes eating take her with me on Wednesday when I take Bambi and Murphy for their med checkups
The vet says it could well be a virus of some kind or even Lymphatic enteritis, she also said something else but I cant remember what:blush:

Purdy is now eating her tea 



Steve has just done something really sweet, I have been looking at a pair of duprasi for sale for the past week and kept thinking I need to save money for vets bills. He has insisted that I get them as they come with their own cage etc. and they are a bargain They have been kept together as the person felt mean splitting them up but couldnt cope with all the babies. I will split them but it sounds like she will be pregnant again as he said they keep on mating
Anyone for an unrelated baby lol


----------



## Amalthea

Well, that is good news in a way  Hopefully she'll perk up with a bit of a boost.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, that is good news in a way  Hopefully she'll perk up with a bit of a boost.


 
I hope so Jen

Did you see my edit:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm thinking not... So I'll go look *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... Point me in the right direction *lol*


----------



## feorag

That's good news about Purrdy, but very strainge, isn't it?


----------



## ditta

wishing purdy carries on improving:no1::2thumb:

ooooooo a male:whistling2oooo i dont know:whistling2:could i part with the babies:whistling2oooooo nnnooooooo:whistling2:such a torment:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I see it, I see it!!! Oh!! Babies......... Hmmmm............ *ponders* Mojo'd be good at makin' 'em, I think :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im wondering what cage this bloke has the dup`s in as he said its a better one than was advertised(he never stated what it was on the advert) and he got it from pets at home and it includes all accessories. That is the only description he gave me:hmm:


----------



## ditta

hmmmm does he just have the 2 adults shell or did you say lots of babies too


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... How good can the cage be from [email protected]?!?


----------



## Amalthea

I wonder if I can make a divider for Mojo's tank *ponders some more* I've done one for Oliver and Annie........ Do you think little dups would climb a divide? Or should I see about doing it with plexiglass?


----------



## Shell195

No, just the pair but he says there is lots of mating going on so I would say she will be pregnant, they only carry for 19 days.
I will split this pair when I get them as its not fair to let her breed all the time



Im still trying to find some clue to Purdy`s illness as I hate not knowing. Google isnt being very helpful either:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I wonder if I can make a divider for Mojo's tank *ponders some more* I've done one for Oliver and Annie........ Do you think little dups would climb a divide? Or should I see about doing it with plexiglass?


 
Hmmm Im not sure if they could climb wire but with Mojo being very athletic he would if he could:lol2: Maybe plexiglass would be better


----------



## Amalthea

Will price up some plexiglass..... Can drill holes in, so they could still smell eachother and say hello (without making loadsa little babies)


----------



## Cillah

Awwh Duprasi babies. I wish .

Always did want a male Dup though ;o.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Yeah.... How good can the cage be from [email protected]?!?


 they used to sell the hammster haven


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> they used to sell the hammster haven


 

:roll2:I wish, it will be more like a tiny hammy cage, you wait and see'
I would love a hamster heaven for my hammy girl but they are soooooooo expensive


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :roll2:I wish, it will be more like a tiny hammy cage, you wait and see'
> I would love a hamster heaven for my hammy girl but they are soooooooo expensive


 where can you get them now since p @ h stopped doing them


----------



## Cillah

I want a Chessington, haha .

I have an obsession with Capri-sun. It's soo good and in a funky thing .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> I want a Chessington, haha .
> 
> I have an obsession with Capri-sun. It's soo good and in a funky thing .


 whats a chessington


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> whats a chessington


Cilla's male dup 


Off to bed for me  Night, guys  xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> poor purdy
> 
> also if col drives he could get the squares from his local horse stuffs supplier


Im not sure where my local equine supplies is TBH hun


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Cilla's male dup
> 
> 
> Off to bed for me  Night, guys  xx


 i remember now.

night jen


----------



## Shell195

Hamster heavens are available online but are very pricey and the ones on ebay are pick up only and never in my area:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

OH OH OH!!!!! Before I head off to bed............................



..................................







...............................








:whistling2:










.......................................














.....................................









*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAI!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> OH OH OH!!!!! Before I head off to bed............................
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAI!!!!!!!!!*


ooooooooohhhhhhhh i'd have missed that happy birthday ami_j


----------



## Amalthea

*gasp* Now you've ruined my surprise *pouts* She's gonna click "last page" and see your post *pokes Tom*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *gasp* Now you've ruined my surprise *pouts* She's gonna click "last page" and see your post *pokes Tom*


 is that better jen


----------



## Amalthea

I was just messing *lol* I meant you took out all the "extra bits" in my post :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not sure where my local equine supplies is TBH hun


um gimme a sec i might know how to find out 


Amalthea said:


> OH OH OH!!!!! Before I head off to bed............................
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JAI!!!!!!!!!*


LMAO i see news travels fast XD


Amalthea said:


> *gasp* Now you've ruined my surprise *pouts* She's gonna click "last page" and see your post *pokes Tom*


noooo i saw it in its original form i was already reading from my last place


----------



## sammy1969

:Na_Na_Na_Na:HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAI

Have a great one as you deserve it hugs


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> um gimme a sec i might know how to find out
> 
> LMAO i see news travels fast XD
> 
> noooo i saw it in its original form i was already reading from my last place


 does that mean i can add colour to my text now


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAI
> 
> Have a great one as you deserve it hugs


haha ty 


tomwilson said:


> does that mean i can add colour to my text now


sure ^^


----------



## ami_j

if you google col theres a few i think


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAIME!!!
x X x​


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAIME!!!
> x X x​


thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thank youuuuuuuuuu :d


(((hugs)))


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> (((hugs)))


how was ur day then col ?


----------



## tomwilson

night all, hope you enjoy your birtday jaime


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> night all, hope you enjoy your birtday jaime


ta tom  night


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> how was ur day then col ?


Not bad thanks hun. We had a drive to York to take Clark's sister back to her barracks, as she had come home for a few days. Other than that, not done much today/yesterday. You?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Not bad thanks hun. We had a drive to York to take Clark's sister back to her barracks, as she had come home for a few days. Other than that, not done much today/yesterday. You?


had a nice bath ^^
i must be getting old one of my fav things ever is a nice hot bath, that said ive loved baths since i was a lil kid lol


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAIME:flrt:*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAIME:flrt:*


thank you


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, do you know of Aquamania in Blackburn?


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, do you know of Aquamania in Blackburn?


 
No Col, why?






Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody


 
Morning Jen, what you up to today?


----------



## Amalthea

Working... I'm at work every day this week.. Just straightening my hair now *lol*

How about yourself??? And you have a PM


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Working... I'm at work every day this week.. Just straightening my hair now *lol*
> 
> How about yourself??? And you have a PM


 
Nothing much, gonna bath the 3 small dogs and maybe trim the poodle


----------



## Amalthea

Exciting stuff *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Did anybody watch X Factor last night?? I WANT KATY PERRY'S HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

And in she comes like the duck's *rse - always last!!!

Happy Birthday Jaime









Hope you had a great day.

I had a hot bath last night and went to bed a little earlier (11:30pm) in the hopes of having a good night's sleep because I had to be up at 7:30 to be at Roz's to take the children to school because she was away to a hairdressing course in Sunderland. So up I got arrived at her house, saw her car on the drive instead of her dad's and thought "strange". Walked in and the course was cancelled and she'd forgot to tell me! :bash:

So I took Skye for a lovely long walk and now I'm back and hot and bothered! :lol2:

Jen, I saw Katy Perry last night and loved her hair too! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* I need her hair.......

How irritating about Roz!! You can guarantee I would be a grumbly cow for the rest of the day if I got up that early for no reason *lol*


----------



## feorag

Can't say I wasn't pissed off, cos I was. :devil:

It's funny though cos I was lying in the bath last night and I thought it was odd that she hadn't phoned me last night to remind me, She usually does, like if I've been on holiday or anything, to check that I'm still coming, but it was too late to ring her and I knew she was leaving early this morning and getting her dad to come and look after the kids til I got there, so decided there was no point in ringing this morning.

Ah well, Skye had a bonus walk and that'll not do me any harm either, because Barry's done most of the dog walking for the last 2 weeks and I've been on holiday so have been eating anything and everything, so have put weight on and need to get it off again. And I've got a whole day to myself to have a go at sorting out all the jewellery that I need to make with the stuff that has already arrived. By the way the parcel going to your mum (it is your mum isn't it?) is now on its way - I've got a tracking number and it says it's left her depot and is on its way.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup, it's my Mom  Will let her know


----------



## Shell195

How annoying Eileen:bash:
I sought of semi watched X factor but never noticed her never mind her hair,Ooops:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, Shell 

YouTube - (Full Version) Katy Perry - Firework (X Factor 2010 Live Results Show 2)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Here ya go, Shell
> 
> YouTube - (Full Version) Katy Perry - Firework (X Factor 2010 Live Results Show 2)


 


I remember that now:lol2: I like her hair too:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

So fun and colorful! *grins* Am gonna poke Steve and see if he'll do it for me


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, Cilla


----------



## feorag

It's funny but only the other week when Roz was doing my hair I nearly asked her to put some red through it too. Then I kinda though everyone would think I'd only had it done cos I was gonna be on the telly :lol2: 

So I decided to wait until it's done again just before christmas. I used to have red and blonde highlights put in years ago and then kinda got out of the habit.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> And in she comes like the duck's *rse - always last!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Jaime
> image
> 
> Hope you had a great day.
> 
> I had a hot bath last night and went to bed a little earlier (11:30pm) in the hopes of having a good night's sleep because I had to be up at 7:30 to be at Roz's to take the children to school because she was away to a hairdressing course in Sunderland. So up I got arrived at her house, saw her car on the drive instead of her dad's and thought "strange". Walked in and the course was cancelled and she'd forgot to tell me! :bash:
> 
> So I took Skye for a lovely long walk and now I'm back and hot and bothered! :lol2:
> 
> Jen, I saw Katy Perry last night and loved her hair too! :2thumb:


ooo a breakdancing hedgehog  hahaha
thankooo


Amalthea said:


> Here ya go, Shell
> 
> YouTube - (Full Version) Katy Perry - Firework (X Factor 2010 Live Results Show 2)


oooo resouceful jen


----------



## tomwilson

afternoon everyone, i've been to work this morning and now i'm home :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I had a little panic earlier as Purdy was staggering about. I rang the vets and the one that treated her said that was one of the side effects of Diazepam:bash: She could have mentioned that before:bash:

Im still really worried about my beautiful girl and just have a gut instinct they have missed something


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I had a little panic earlier as Purdy was staggering about. I rang the vets and the one that treated her said that was one of the side effects of Diazepam:bash: She could have mentioned that before:bash:
> 
> Im still really worried about my beautiful girl and just have a gut instinct they have missed something


 poor shell i wish they had an answer for you because i know you'll worry untill they do :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

OMG Shell - no wonder you are worried sick!


----------



## ditta

today i have been mainly having, one semi formed poo:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I sat and cried earlier as I just feel so helpless, she has gone from a well fed, plump girl with a beautiful coat to a greasy, skinny cat with a messy open coat. I can see in her eyes that she isnt well
She *is* eating on the tablets but thats not good enough, WTF cant 2 senior vets tell me what is wrong with her.

Shes had lots of blood tests(all now clear) teeth removed and even a skull x ray, I dont know what else they can do to find out what is wrong or make her well again. I dont go with the lymphatic enteritis as besides being sick the other night its not something she has done before and after reading about it that is one of the main symptoms. I feel like the vets are P1ssing in the wind:bash:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> today i have been mainly having, one semi formed poo:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 

Congrats Ditta:no1:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Congrats Ditta:no1:


 thanks shell



i can totally understand your frustration, with all her symptoms you would think something would show up


----------



## Amalthea

jesus, Shell!! That sounds horrible!!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I sat and cried earlier as I just feel so helpless, she has gone from a well fed, plump girl with a beautiful coat to a greasy, skinny cat with a messy open coat. I can see in her eyes that she isnt well
> She *is* eating on the tablets but thats not good enough, WTF cant 2 senior vets tell me what is wrong with her.
> 
> Shes had lots of blood tests(all now clear) teeth removed and even a skull x ray, I dont know what else they can do to find out what is wrong or make her well again. I dont go with the lymphatic enteritis as besides being sick the other night its not something she has done before and after reading about it that is one of the main symptoms. I feel like the vets are P1ssing in the wind:bash:


oh no shell , i hope they find out soon


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Can't say I wasn't pissed off, cos I was. :devil:
> 
> It's funny though cos I was lying in the bath last night and I thought it was odd that she hadn't phoned me last night to remind me, She usually does, like if I've been on holiday or anything, to check that I'm still coming, but it was too late to ring her and I knew she was leaving early this morning and getting her dad to come and look after the kids til I got there, so decided there was no point in ringing this morning.
> 
> Ah well, Skye had a bonus walk and that'll not do me any harm either, because Barry's done most of the dog walking for the last 2 weeks and I've been on holiday so have been eating anything and everything, so have put weight on and need to get it off again. And I've got a whole day to myself to have a go at sorting out all the jewellery that I need to make with the stuff that has already arrived. By the way the parcel going to your mum (it is your mum isn't it?) is now on its way - I've got a tracking number and it says it's left her depot and is on its way.


HI everyone
Think I would of felt the same way too Eileen 
Mind you are you not worried aobut getting a warning for swearing in your post after what happened to poor Jen the other day when she did due to having a rant. I am wondering what the problem is considering we are all regulars on here and we all understood it wasn't the norm. Was very surprised to find someone had reported her makes me wonder if someone was having a bad day and being finicky


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sorry you're not havin a goo time at the moment shell, wish there was somethin we could say or do to make it better 

Dom died a year ago tomorrow, cant beliee how fast its gone


----------



## Amalthea

I do wonder who reported my rant post....... I doubt this thread gets read religiously by any of the mods. *shrugs*

I've no doubt tomorrow is gonna be difficult for you guys, Cat


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> I do wonder who reported my rant post....... I doubt this thread gets read religiously by any of the mods. *shrugs*
> 
> I've no doubt tomorrow is gonna be difficult for you guys, Cat


To be honest Jen I think it was someone who should of known better and I don't think it was a case of a mod reading it themselves more like someone trying to be the big I am for some reason. I mean we are all family here and we all have an off day and make the odd mistake when typing how we are feeling but we know it isnt meant to be offensive or anything and just ignore it. I was so shocked when i saw yu had recieved the warning I at first thought you were joking around then saw the post and realised you werent. Mind you whoever it was will get their comeuppance in the end hun, that what I beleive anyway


----------



## Shell195

Will be thinking of you tomorrow cat n ditta


----------



## Shell195

I never realised until tonight that a chinnie could be so agile. I let Cinders out and without fail she ends up under the other girls cage(it is all boarded up at the bottom so she technically she shouldnt be able to do this) Tonight I watched her. She throws herself against the wall and I swear to god she sticks as she then shimmies behind the big rat cage and throws herself through a tiny opening at the back of the other chins cage.
Im gobsmacked. She really is a cheeky chinnie though as when I dismantle the wood to get her out she runs over to me asking for a treat:lol2:
We have just redesigned the wood to see if this will stop her as her and one of my other girls fight through the wire:bash:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> today i have been mainly having, one semi formed poo:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Nice! :whistling2:

Seriously glad it sounds like you're on the mend!



sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone
> Think I would of felt the same way too Eileen
> Mind you are you not worried aobut getting a warning for swearing in your post after what happened to poor Jen the other day when she did due to having a rant. I am wondering what the problem is considering we are all regulars on here and we all understood it wasn't the norm. Was very surprised to find someone had reported her makes me wonder if someone was having a bad day and being finicky


sometimes I asterisk and sometimes I don't. I think the mods are supposed to read all the threads, but I think someone has reported it and I'd like to know too! :bash:

Shell you are living in a nightmare and I am so upset for you! Poor Purrdy - I just can't understand how the vets can't find out what it is either?


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Nice! :whistling2:
> 
> Seriously glad it sounds like you're on the mend!
> 
> sometimes I asterisk and sometimes I don't. I think the mods are supposed to read all the threads, but I think someone has reported it and I'd like to know too! :bash:
> 
> Shell you are living in a nightmare and I am so upset for you! Poor Purrdy - I just can't understand how the vets can't find out what it is either?


I know what you mean Eileen I never think about it when I am in here as i know it is never meant to be offensive and regardless of what they say there is no way the mod can read everyone of the thousands of posts that are put up each day on this site. I do have a few ideas of who i think it might be but without concrete proof I would not name anyone but to know someone I thought of as a friend could do that without real cause is not good at all


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I know what you mean Eileen I never think about it when I am in here as i know it is never meant to be offensive and regardless of what they say there is no way the mod can read everyone of the thousands of posts that are put up each day on this site. I do have a few ideas of who i think it might be but without concrete proof I would not name anyone but to know someone I thought of as a friend could do that without real cause is not good at all


 
I got a warning for posting on a classified thread, one simple post asking a simple question which was relevant to the animal in a round about way:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Cinders chinnie update


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I know what you mean Eileen I never think about it when I am in here as i know it is never meant to be offensive and regardless of what they say there is no way the mod can read everyone of the thousands of posts that are put up each day on this site. I do have a few ideas of who i think it might be but without concrete proof I would not name anyone but to know someone I thought of as a friend could do that without real cause is not good at all


 i don't even notice when people do swear on here, one thing to remember is that there ae a few people who read this thread but don't post on it.

i found some of my old drawings the other day sammy, not my best ones though


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> i don't even notice when people do swear on here, one thing to remember is that there ae a few people who read this thread but don't post on it.
> 
> i found some of my old drawings the other day sammy, not my best ones though
> image
> image


HI tom just caught me lol yeah it is true some do and as i say i only have a suspicion and no proof so not worth saying anything more on it to be honest and the art is not bad at all do you still do any drawing?


----------



## Amalthea

Do you think it could be a certain sh*t stirrer that used to be a regular in this thread?

Impressive feat for Cinders!! *goes to read the thread* (and then off to bed... Inlaws gonna be here bright and early... Meh)


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> HI tom just caught me lol yeah it is true some do and as i say i only have a suspicion and no proof so not worth saying anything more on it to be honest and the art is not bad at all do you still do any drawing?


 haven't done anything worth while in the last 2 years hun might put pencil to paper once more though


----------



## tomwilson

i scolded my bum.

i spilt a whole cup of tea over my lap, while reclined in a leather chair and it all pooled by my bottom, was not fun


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i scolded my bum.
> 
> i spilt a whole cup of tea over my lap, while reclined in a leather chair and it all pooled by my bottom, was not fun


 
Ouch Tom, that sounds painful:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ouch Tom, that sounds painful:gasp:


 it was when it happend but i jumped up quite sharpish and jumped in to the bath, so i don't think theres any lasting damage, just a bit tender down there atm


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> No Col, why?


Look here! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/594869-what-do-people-think-about.html
:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Look here! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/594869-what-do-people-think-about.html
> :bash:


 i saw it and your update can't say i'm surprised tbh


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, you must be in limbo with poor Purdy! I hope something is discovered soon & then she & you can have some normality again hun.

Tom, nice drawings mate!

Whats this about Jen's post being reported? What was she reported for? Who is under suspision?

Lolly goes for her ultrasound scan tomorrow, so hopefully we will find out how many puppies she is having! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i saw it and your update can't say i'm surprised tbh


I have sent them a very harsh email & also sent an email to the council to report them! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, you must be in limbo with poor Purdy! I hope something is discovered soon & then she & you can have some normality again hun.
> 
> Tom, nice drawings mate!
> 
> Whats this about Jen's post being reported? What was she reported for? Who is under suspision?
> 
> Lolly goes for her ultrasound scan tomorrow, so hopefully we will find out how many puppies she is having! hehe


thanks col 

can you get pictures of a dogs scan?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> thanks col
> 
> can you get pictures of a dogs scan?


I don't think so mate


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I have sent them a very harsh email & also sent an email to the council to report them! :devil:


 i remember a shop used to sell them round here in the mid 90's was even worse than what you describe tbh, shops still open but only sells fish, turts and small mamals now and badly i should add, never spend money there, heard one story of them sending a woman home with over 100 pounds worth of "compaible" tropical fish, she came back a week later with 3 piranah they had sold her after tey had eaten the rest


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't think so mate


 shame that'd be a nice keep sake


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i remember a shop used to sell them round here in the mid 90's was even worse than what you describe tbh, shops still open but only sells fish, turts and small mamals now and badly i should add, never spend money there, heard one story of them sending a woman home with over 100 pounds worth of "compaible" tropical fish, she came back a week later with 3 piranah they had sold her after tey had eaten the rest


Its awful! The damage this shop will do to the hobby of private exotic mammal keepers is huge! Its just more ammo for the antis, & there are more & more of them each day! We could well be taking in these 'pet' Haribo-eating Marmosets as rescues in a few months when they mature & become aggressive! I am going to do my utmost to stop this shop from being able to sell Marmosets & Meerkats! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Its awful! The damage this shop will do to the hobby of private exotic mammal keepers is huge! Its just more ammo for the antis, & there are more & more of them each day! We could well be taking in these 'pet' Haribo-eating Marmosets as rescues in a few months when they mature & become aggressive! I am going to do my utmost to stop this shop from being able to sell Marmosets & Meerkats! :devil:


 hope it works out hate the idea of them being hand reared and sent off to live alone


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hope it works out hate the idea of them being hand reared and sent off to live alone


What sort of breeder would spend all that time hand-rearing Marmosets to just sell them to a place like that, who can't even care for their rabbits & reptiles correctly, let alone specialist exotic mammals! Any other ideas for action against this place? I have put it in my Facebook status.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> What sort of breeder would spend all that time hand-rearing Marmosets to just sell them to a place like that, who can't even care for their rabbits & reptiles correctly, let alone specialist exotic mammals! Any other ideas for action against this place? I have put it in my Facebook status.


 i think you've gone thebest route tbh, any other route would probably just go straight to the antis fire anyway dude


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i think you've gone thebest route tbh, any other route would probably just go straight to the antis fire anyway dude


Mmm, I suppose. I will certainly spread the word that Aquamania in Blackburn are not a place to spend your money, & that their animals care leaves much to be desired to say the least! Hopefully some of the North West cat chatters can help spread the word too.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I suppose. I will certainly spread the word that Aquamania in Blackburn are not a place to spend your money, & that their animals care leaves much to be desired to say the least! Hopefully some of the North West cat chatters can help spread the word too.


 tbh i don't think pet shops should be allowed to sell primates full stop, i like the system of private keeper keeping it in the family tbh. self policing each other. obviously i'm not and do i ever intend to be a primate keeper so i have no eperience of this and could be completely of the mark


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> tbh i don't think pet shops should be allowed to sell primates full stop, i like the system of private keeper keeping it in the family tbh. self policing each other. obviously i'm not and do i ever intend to be a primate keeper so i have no eperience of this and could be completely of the mark


I agree, primates should not be sold in pet shops, only by breeders who ideally would be licensed!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree, primates should not be sold in pet shops, only by breeders who ideally would be licensed!


 yeah but one licence, leads to another licence, which inturn leads to another licence, untill you end up with a complete ban


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> yeah but one licence, leads to another licence, which inturn leads to another licence, untill you end up with a complete ban


Not necessarily. It would have to be done properly, but there has been talk of it before & nothing has come of it.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not necessarily. It would have to be done properly, but there has been talk of it before & nothing has come of it.


 maybe. it would be ideal though i'll give you that. i'm off to bed now dude. good luck to lolly for tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> maybe. it would be ideal though i'll give you that. i'm off to bed now dude. good luck to lolly for tomorrow


Thanks mate, goodnight : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've created a group on Facebook about Aquamania selling Marmosets & Meerkats, to try to spread the word & get people to boycott them. Please join guys! Colin Hartley | Facebook


----------



## Amalthea

Morning...... *yawn* It's a bit of a miserable day here.


----------



## Shell195

I set the alarm for 8.30 so I could check if I needed to see a vet with Purdy today. I woke to a purry Purdy puss demanding treats out the drawer. She come downstairs and has eaten a good sized breakfast without having a Valium so Im not giving her one today. Im delighted:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Brilliant news, Shell!!!

Gary's parents are on their way up (this will be their FOURTH ever visit), so we're taking them to Bolton so his Mom can do some shopping (yay.... note the sarcasm) and his Dad can look in the museum (now this sounds MUCH better).... Then I start work at 1:30. Busy day.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Shell that's excellent news about Purdy, but that could just be the Valium - I hope it isn't but let's hope this time she stays 'up' and doesn't go back 'down' again! :2thumb:

Jen, where do Gary's parents live? Is it a long journey?


----------



## Amalthea

Telford... It's about an hour and a half away. And we're expected to visit every couple of weeks or so. It pisses me off... Anyways, they're here... Best be off. TTFN


----------



## Cillah

Good morning everyone 

Good news about Purdy


----------



## feorag

Colin - your chi charm is here! :2thumb:

The only thing I haven't asked you is what length do you want the thong to be??


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Colin - your chi charm is here! :2thumb:
> 
> The only thing I haven't asked you is *what length do you want the thong to be*??


:rotfl:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Colin - your chi charm is here! :2thumb:
> 
> The only thing I haven't asked you is what length do you want the thong to be??


 didn't he send yu his waist size eileen:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Just back from the sanctuary and Purdy has been good all day according to Steve. I was just giving some chicken to my bluetongue skink when from the top of the viv swiped a lilac paw, it was my lovely girl demanding she had chicken. She has just ate a bowl full without hesitation.
I do wonder if its the steroids kicking in as yesterday she refused to eat until an hour after her valium, fingers crossed.
Shes back at the vets tomorrow and I want some answers


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Just back from the sanctuary and Purdy has been good all day according to Steve. I was just giving some chicken to my bluetongue skink when from the top of the viv swiped a lilac paw, it was my lovely girl demanding she had chicken. She has just ate a bowl full without hesitation.
> I do wonder if its the steroids kicking in as yesterday she refused to eat until an hour after her valium, fingers crossed.
> Shes back at the vets tomorrow and I want some answers


 hope she stays like this shell


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> didn't he send yu his waist size eileen:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

That's good to hear shell - I do hope you can get some answers though, because you need to know don't you?


----------



## ditta

evening chatters..........great news on purdy, but still a mystery, hope she continues with her appetite and the vets can diagnose her problems



my bowel movements are on the mend:2thumb:

my phones broke:whip:

my finger scan is on 15 november:2thumb::whip:

im having lasagne for my tea:2thumb:

my great neice and my sister both have bum wee:whip:

i really missing having a snake and maybe getting an egg eater from fanta:2thumb:

but im scared of feeding it cos its being tube fed:whip:

can you see a pattern emerging:lol2:


----------



## ditta

ive been reading threads on how i pimped my viv.........so i have an idea..............pimp my perfecto...........this all started last week wen i was poorly, i got up and looked in the mirror and thought omg im having a bad hair day, then the mirror started whispering 'troll' 'troll' anyway ive decided to pimp my perfecto the egypt way!!!!!! so i have egyptian toads, egyptian predetor beetles and egyptian spiney mice, ah and a vietnemese mossy frog(think thats near egypt), so im planning on putting them all together in my perfecto, what do you think? now i know im in cat chat so i dragged ninja out of his bed to watch me......he didnt seem interested so i gave him a spiney mouse to play with, that did the trick:gasp: what??/ no noit a real one, i got one of his toy mice and pushed pins in it pointy side up it looks dead real.........anyway im not one for doing things without research so i phoned up egypt to ask advice........they said 'we dontee speekeeee de fromage frais', well i dont speak egyptian so i put it in google and it translates to......yes that would work, good luck.......who knew fromage frais means good luck in egyptian.

so back to pimp my perfecto, i was ust getting the tank ready yer know putting in soil, sand, orchid bark and leaves oh and a plastic shpyinx........when ninja started crying, i think he must be allergic to his mouse he seemed to be covered in tiny bloody spots, looks like pinpricks?? 
who knew that cats were allergic to mice and come out in a rash lol, i remeber someone telling me dripping was good for cats skin so i put some on him, now dont be posting saying this is wrong cos i know it isnt!!!!

anyway i will let you all know how my pimping gets on


oh spellchecking done by babydice, our skunk, oh i just thought skunks come from egypt i think.....ooo now theres an idea.......



:lol2:


----------



## ditta

what is up with this thread today....im trying my best to post interesting stuff but its hard with no feedback:gasp::gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

not quite sure whos hacked Dittas computer, will investigate!
not really....it is ditta, shes just forgotten her meds!

today hasnt been as bad as i thought but as a mark of respect id just like to say rest in peace Domino, its been a year since we lost you, but you are always with us in our hearts and minds, i miss you so much but i know ill see you again 

love you babe x


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You're definitely feeling better aren't you Ditta?? :lol2:

Sorry to hear you've now infected your sister and her daughter! That's been some nasty virus - I'm so glad you live miles away.

I've been busy all day cos some of my charms arrived this morning, so I've made a 24" random hematite bead necklace with an Akita in the centre and a wolf on either side, a pewter pug on a leather thong, a random cats eye & agate bracelet with 2 skunks and a racoon, a purple dragon vein agate with pink jewelled cats and a pink heart. 

*And* I've made a bracelet similar to the one Cat asked me if I could make, which I need to download so I can post it to see if she likes it and I'm nearly finished Jen's Twilight velvet choker she asked if I could make, but I've had to come on here cos I can't remember what size she said her neck was!

And I've had the dog out twice for a walk, gone to the post office and made tea!

I don't sit about me!!! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :lol2: You're definitely feeling better aren't you Ditta?? :lol2:
> 
> Sorry to hear you've now infected your sister and her* daughter*! That's been some nasty virus - I'm so glad you live miles away.
> 
> I've been busy all day cos some of my charms arrived this morning, so I've made a 24" random hematite bead necklace with an Akita in the centre and a wolf on either side, a pewter pug on a leather thong, a random cats eye & agate bracelet with 2 skunks and a racoon, a purple dragon vein agate with pink jewelled cats and a pink heart.
> 
> *And* I've made a bracelet similar to the one Cat asked me if I could make, which I need to download so I can post it to see if she likes it and I'm nearly finished Jen's Twilight velvet choker she asked if I could make, but *I've had to come on here cos I can't remember what size she said her neck was!*
> 
> And I've had the dog out twice for a walk, gone to the post office and made tea!
> 
> I don't sit about me!!! :lol2:


 granddaughter!!!!

and 12 wasnt it


----------



## ditta

*


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:



not quite sure whos hacked Dittas computer, will investigate!

Click to expand...

*


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *not really....it is ditta, shes just forgotten her meds!*
> 
> today hasnt been as bad as i thought but as a mark of respect id just like to say rest in peace Domino, its been a year since we lost you, but you are always with us in our hearts and minds, i miss you so much but i know ill see you again
> 
> love you babe x


oh thanks babe:bash:


----------



## ditta

joke i just seen on facebook:lol2::lol2:


Q. If your canoe is in a tree with its headlights on, how many pancakes does it take to get to the moon?A. None. Snakes don't have armpits.


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ive been reading threads on how i pimped my viv.........so i have an idea..............pimp my perfecto...........this all started last week wen i was poorly, i got up and looked in the mirror and thought omg im having a bad hair day, then the mirror started whispering 'troll' 'troll' anyway ive decided to pimp my perfecto the egypt way!!!!!! so i have egyptian toads, egyptian predetor beetles and egyptian spiney mice, ah and a vietnemese mossy frog(think thats near egypt), so im planning on putting them all together in my perfecto, what do you think? now i know im in cat chat so i dragged ninja out of his bed to watch me......he didnt seem interested so i gave him a spiney mouse to play with, that did the trick:gasp: what??/ no noit a real one, i got one of his toy mice and pushed pins in it pointy side up it looks dead real.........anyway im not one for doing things without research so i phoned up egypt to ask advice........they said 'we dontee speekeeee de fromage frais', well i dont speak egyptian so i put it in google and it translates to......yes that would work, good luck.......who knew fromage frais means good luck in egyptian.
> 
> so back to pimp my perfecto, i was ust getting the tank ready yer know putting in soil, sand, orchid bark and leaves oh and a plastic shpyinx........when ninja started crying, i think he must be allergic to his mouse he seemed to be covered in tiny bloody spots, looks like pinpricks??
> who knew that cats were allergic to mice and come out in a rash lol, i remeber someone telling me dripping was good for cats skin so i put some on him, now dont be posting saying this is wrong cos i know it isnt!!!!
> 
> anyway i will let you all know how my pimping gets on
> 
> 
> oh spellchecking done by babydice, our skunk, oh i just thought skunks come from egypt i think.....ooo now theres an idea.......
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 



PMSL:roll2:Go troll go:2thumb:



Ive been to the other side of Salford to collect Sonny & Cher :roll:
Why when I get animals cant I say NO:bash:
I paid £40 for a mating pair of seriously underweight 6 month old Duprasi in a small hamster cage:bash: After feeling how skinny they were and what they were living in I just couldnt walk away, I just had to get them out of their present situation. They are now settled in a 4ft tank but I will have to split them in the near future as no doubt she will be pregnant. When we arrived they never even had any food in their dish:bash: They are now happily eating mealworms and seeds


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> today hasnt been as bad as i thought but as a mark of respect id just like to say rest in peace Domino, its been a year since we lost you, but you are always with us in our hearts and minds, i miss you so much but i know ill see you again


It's 38 years last Saturday since my first husband died and I still miss him, even though I'm very happy with Barry. I still dream about him, although less nowadays than in the first 15 years and some days it feels like it all happened last month. 


ditta said:


> granddaughter!!!!
> 
> and 12 wasnt it


Sorry I thought you said niece, but you said great niece! :blush:

Was it 12" - I remember thinking it was very small cos mine is 14 1/2". Haven't found the post yet, but haven't had time to look yet.


----------



## feorag

Cross posted Shell! :roll:

Poor little Duprasis - I'm so pleased you've got them now! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

You all ignore me thats fine:whistling2:

ETA Ok I was being impatient


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> ive been reading threads on how i pimped my viv.........so i have an idea..............pimp my perfecto...........this all started last week wen i was poorly, i got up and looked in the mirror and thought omg im having a bad hair day, then the mirror started whispering 'troll' 'troll' anyway ive decided to pimp my perfecto the egypt way!!!!!! so i have egyptian toads, egyptian predetor beetles and egyptian spiney mice, ah and a vietnemese mossy frog(think thats near egypt), so im planning on putting them all together in my perfecto, what do you think? now i know im in cat chat so i dragged ninja out of his bed to watch me......he didnt seem interested so i gave him a spiney mouse to play with, that did the trick:gasp: what??/ no noit a real one, i got one of his toy mice and pushed pins in it pointy side up it looks dead real.........anyway im not one for doing things without research so i phoned up egypt to ask advice........they said 'we dontee speekeeee de fromage frais', well i dont speak egyptian so i put it in google and it translates to......yes that would work, good luck.......who knew fromage frais means good luck in egyptian.
> 
> so back to pimp my perfecto, i was ust getting the tank ready yer know putting in soil, sand, orchid bark and leaves oh and a plastic shpyinx........when ninja started crying, i think he must be allergic to his mouse he seemed to be covered in tiny bloody spots, looks like pinpricks??
> who knew that cats were allergic to mice and come out in a rash lol, i remeber someone telling me dripping was good for cats skin so i put some on him, now dont be posting saying this is wrong cos i know it isnt!!!!
> 
> anyway i will let you all know how my pimping gets on
> 
> 
> oh spellchecking done by babydice, our skunk, oh i just thought skunks come from egypt i think.....ooo now theres an idea.......
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


what you on ditta and can i have some? :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> You all ignore me thats fine:whistling2:
> 
> ETA Ok I was being impatient


 everyone has ignored me all evening:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Cross posted Shell! :roll:
> 
> Poor little Duprasis - I'm so pleased you've got them now! :2thumb:


 
But I should have walked away, shouldnt I ?
Im such a sucker for a neglected animal its in my genes I think:blush:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> But I should have walked away, shouldnt I ?
> Im such a sucker for a neglected animal its in my genes I think:blush:


 nnnooooooo never walk away shell:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta

where in salford?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> what you on ditta and can i have some? :lol2:


shes not on anything i think thats the problem :bash::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> where in salford?


 
Maybe not quite Salford, the other side of it

Gordon Street,
Manchester,
M18 8SL


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Maybe not quite Salford, the other side of it
> 
> Gordon Street,
> Manchester,
> M18 8SL


 thats gorton in manchester:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> thats gorton in manchester:lol2:


 

We drove through Salford, what more do ya want:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> We drove through Salford, what more do ya want:whistling2:


 :lol2:well it must be then :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shes not on anything i think thats the problem :bash::lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## ditta

right well after all my trolling im going now to watch lesbians on bbc3

night:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> But I should have walked away, shouldnt I ?
> Im such a sucker for a neglected animal its in my genes I think:blush:


I wouldn't have either! :roll:

Ditta I've just done a quick search and found a post where Jen says her neck measures 15"! :gasp: I thought she said it was smaller than me, so I'm panicking a bit now whether it's going to be long enough, cos I think I cut the velvet to 14". Of course there are clasps to go on it yet, but I'm not going to attach the crimps until Jen comes on and tells me the right size.

BTW I'm eating Marmite Oven Baked Cashews!!! nomnomnomnomnom :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I wouldn't have either! :roll:
> 
> Ditta I've just done a quick search and found a post where Jen says her neck measures 15"! :gasp: I thought she said it was smaller than me, so I'm panicking a bit now whether it's going to be long enough, cos I think I cut the velvet to 14". Of course there are clasps to go on it yet, but I'm not going to attach the crimps until Jen comes on and tells me the right size.
> 
> BTW I'm eating Marmite Oven Baked Cashews!!! nomnomnomnomnom :mf_dribble:


 
#*43073* (*permalink*) I see 13 inches

Mmmm, did you make the marmite cashews?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin - your chi charm is here! :2thumb:
> 
> The only thing I haven't asked you is what length do you want the thong to be??


Erm, I have just measured my neck & its about 24 inches


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Erm, I have just measured my neck & its about 24 inches


 

You have a 2ft neck:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You have a 2ft neck:gasp:


Erm, your scaring me now! :blush: Well I measured around my neck with a piece of string, leaving some slack, & measured it against a tape measure.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Are people ignoring my posts about Aquamania selling Marmosets & Meerkats from last night? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Erm, your scaring me now! :blush: Well I measured around my neck with a piece of string, leaving some slack, & measured it against a tape measure.


 
You arent deformed then:lol2: I thought you meant actual measurement:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You arent deformed then:lol2: I thought you meant actual measurement:whistling2:


Well my ancestors were Giraffes! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> #*43073* (*permalink*) I see 13 inches
> 
> Mmmm, did you make the marmite cashews?


Shell, you're a star - I thought I'd made a mental note that it was 13" and so I cut the ribbon at 14" just in case, so you can imagine my panic when I saw that post saying it was 15"

No I didn't make them I bought them! They're bloody delicious if you like roast cashews and Marmite - the combination is lush! :mf_dribble:



Zoo-Man said:


> Erm, I have just measured my neck & its about 24 inches


Colin that seems big! The average man's neck measurement for collars is about 16 - 16 1/2". So if your neck is average then you will have quite a long drop. This is the pug one I've made for someone described as 'skinny', so I've allowed 15-16" for his neck and 2" for a drop. this is it on me and imao it's hanging too low - I think this kind of thing looks best if the top of the charm is sitting between the collar bones, but it's entirely up to you.











I expect Cat has gone to watch lesbians on BBC3 with Ditta, but in case she's around is this bracelet any good for you?? I don't really have that many big metal (or plastic metal) beads.











Jen unfortunately I had to get Barry to take the photograph while I held onto the choker and he isn't very good at taking photos, he doesn't seem to be able to manage the 'lock focus' control before he takes a photo, but I'm showing you the blurred one because you can see the studs easier. Ignore the wrinkles! :lol2: 
















This is the back - so you can see that there aren't any 'stabby' bits and I bought double sided velvet so it's soft and has a bit of a pile on the inside too.










It's not finished yet, because I'm not convinced that the crimps are wide enough - I bought 16mm crimps but there's a lot of material to squash in them and I think it's going to crease the ribbon for a few inches, so I'm going to have another look and see if I can get any bigger ones before I finish it off.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Took Lolly for her ultrasound scan today. We saw 2 puppies in one shot, & we thought we saw another a minute later. We could see skulls, spines & heartbeats. S we are saying at least 2 puppies in there, probably 3. :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Heya how is everyone tonight???

Im over the moon as iv just pulled my 1st tarantula egg sac after the spider dumped it. We now have 50 babies and they are soooooo cute


----------



## feorag

Hi Selina - I'm good! Did you see the Twilight necklace Jen has asked me to make for her? I'm still waiting for your skunky charms to arrive from America for your necklace - do you know what beads you want?? I know you like black, so I could make you a hematite one in random shapes if you like???

Colin, that excellent news about Lolly. 2 is great, 3 would be excellent, but probably enough for that little critter to cope with! :2thumb:

Now I'm off to bed cos I've got a big shoppy day tomorrow!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Took Lolly for her ultrasound scan today. We saw 2 puppies in one shot, & we thought we saw another a minute later. We could see skulls, spines & heartbeats. S we are saying at least 2 puppies in there, probably 3. :2thumb:


well if you get two pups you cant just keep one :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Hi Selina - I'm good! Did you see the Twilight necklace Jen has asked me to make for her? I'm still waiting for your skunky charms to arrive from America for your necklace - do you know what beads you want?? I know you like black, so I could make you a hematite one in random shapes if you like???
> 
> Colin, that excellent news about Lolly. 2 is great, 3 would be excellent, but probably enough for that little critter to cope with! :2thumb:
> 
> Now I'm off to bed cos I've got a big shoppy day tomorrow!


Oooo the haematite sounds very interesting. Dont want it to look the same as my spider one


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well if you get two pups you cant just keep one :whistling2:


:lol2: stop it you wicked woman!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: stop it you wicked woman!


its true...you have to tell clark its agaisnt the law :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its true...you have to tell clark its agaisnt the law :whistling2:


I'll try! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I'll try! :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I LOVE that, Eileen!!!!! My neck is 13 inches exactly  Sorry I didn't come on earlier... Been a busy day. And now I am off to bed. *lol*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, you're a star - I thought I'd made a mental note that it was 13" and so I cut the ribbon at 14" just in case, so you can imagine my panic when I saw that post saying it was 15"
> 
> No I didn't make them I bought them! They're bloody delicious if you like roast cashews and Marmite - the combination is lush! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Colin that seems big! The average man's neck measurement for collars is about 16 - 16 1/2". So if your neck is average then you will have quite a long drop. This is the pug one I've made for someone described as 'skinny', so I've allowed 15-16" for his neck and 2" for a drop. this is it on me and imao it's hanging too low - I think this kind of thing looks best if the top of the charm is sitting between the collar bones, but it's entirely up to you.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> I expect Cat has gone to watch lesbians on BBC3 with Ditta, but in case she's around is this bracelet any good for you?? I don't really have that many big metal (or plastic metal) beads.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Jen unfortunately I had to get Barry to take the photograph while I held onto the choker and he isn't very good at taking photos, he doesn't seem to be able to manage the 'lock focus' control before he takes a photo, but I'm showing you the blurred one because you can see the studs easier. Ignore the wrinkles! :lol2:
> image image
> 
> This is the back - so you can see that there aren't any 'stabby' bits and I bought double sided velvet so it's soft and has a bit of a pile on the inside too.
> 
> image
> 
> It's not finished yet, because I'm not convinced that the crimps are wide enough - I bought 16mm crimps but there's a lot of material to squash in them and I think it's going to crease the ribbon for a few inches, so I'm going to have another look and see if I can get any bigger ones before I finish it off.


 


I love cashews and marmite where did you buy them from?

I so LOVE that bracelet, its so Sophie (the beads are pink arent they?)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, lets go for 18 inches for the thong then please hun : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> *I love cashews and marmite where did you buy them from?*
> 
> I so LOVE that bracelet, its so Sophie (the beads are pink arent they?)


Clark likes these too hun, you can get the from Asda


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark likes these too hun, you can get the from Asda


 
Which section are they on Col?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Which section are they on Col?


Erm, Im not sure actually. I would guess near the crisps. :blush:


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> [URL="http://uk-img2.ciao.com/iuk/images/products/normal/315/product-7802315.jpg"]image[/URL]


Thats them! I hate shopping so I dont tale notice where things are in the supermarket properly.


----------



## Shell195

Good news about Lolly, I can imagine how excited you are:2thumb: I cant wait to see photos of these little ones when they arrive and mum is settled:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Good news about Lolly, I can imagine how excited you are:2thumb: I cant wait to see photos of these little ones when they arrive and mum is settled:flrt::flrt:


I can't wait til they arrive! There will be plenty of photos, I assure you! I think Clark is softening to the idea of letting me keep back a pup too! hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I can't wait til they arrive! There will be plenty of photos, I assure you! I think Clark is softening to the idea of letting me keep back a pup too! hehe


two pups :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> two pups :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!!  The sun is shining this morning here


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody!!  The sun is shining this morning here


 

Tis here too but weve had a frosty night so its all white:gasp:
Off to the vets soon, just as well Steve is coming too as Im not sure I have enough hands for 2 dogs and a cat


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it's white here, as well........ Very pretty autumn morning  Good luck at the vets!!


----------



## Shell195

Vet update

*Murphy* - has developed a Grade 2 heart murmur since his last 6 month check up

*Bambi* - has developed a Grade 2 heart murmur since her last 6 month check up

*Purdy*-to stay on Pred and after a week reduce them to every other day, he is basically stumped as to what is wrong with her but says he has other things up his sleeve to try if she reverts back to being ill. She certainly wasnt ill this morning as she paraded round his table purring and rubbing against him and is now eating very well

I ended up taking Rolo one of my ratty boys who is over 2 ( not sure of his age as he was a rescue). Over the past few days he has become very quiet and has lost weight despite eating, last night he refused to eat anything other than rice pudding and wouldnt come out of his hammock. When the vet was examining him he gently felt his stomach and immediately blood starting coming from his penis. He had a large lump in his bladder which the vet suspected was cancer so I asked for him to be put to sleep 

RIP Rolo, I will miss my little boss rat and Im sure your 3 rexie friends will be lost without you to tell them what to do


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Vet update
> 
> *Murphy* - has developed a Grade 2 heart murmur since his last 6 month check up
> 
> *Bambi* - has developed a Grade 2 heart murmur since her last 6 month check up
> 
> *Purdy*-to stay on Pred and after a week reduce them to every other day, he is basically stumped as to what is wrong with her but says he has other things up his sleeve to try if she reverts back to being ill. She certainly wasnt ill this morning as she paraded round his table purring and rubbing against him and is now eating very well
> 
> I ended up taking Rolo one of my ratty boys who is over 2 ( not sure of his age as he was a rescue). Over the past few days he has become very quiet and has lost weight despite eating, last night he refused to eat anything other than rice pudding and wouldnt come out of his hammock. When the vet was examining him he gently felt his stomach and immediately blood starting coming from his penis. He had a large lump in his bladder which the vet suspected was cancer so I asked for him to be put to sleep
> 
> RIP Rolo, I will miss my little boss rat and Im sure your 3 rexie friends will be lost without you to tell them what to do


awww RIP rolo


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awww RIP rolo


 
He was a lovely boy and kept the others inline with his very bossy ways. I think they will feel quite lost without him

Rolo in his younger days


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> He was a lovely boy and kept the others inline with his very bossy ways. I think they will feel quite lost without him
> 
> Rolo in his younger days
> image


what a handsome lad 
must be an agouti hooded thing lol my boy trouble is a very bossy boy


----------



## Shell195

I have a Raccoon in my house:gasp:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I have a Raccoon in my house:gasp:


 atukiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> atukiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:flrt::flrt:


 
He is sucking my neck:lol2: I cant believe how loving he has gone and he doesnt bite like he used to:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> He is sucking my neck:lol2: I cant believe how loving he has gone and he doesnt bite like he used to:flrt:


 i may be visiting him soon, ive an eye on a snake of ali's:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i may be visiting him soon, ive an eye on a snake of ali's:whistling2:


 
When we went to Clitheroe auction they were selling hatchling egg eaters:gasp:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> When we went to Clitheroe auction they were selling hatchling egg eaters:gasp:


 omg:gasp: thats terrible, ali is gonna have to teach me to tube feed my baby, i was thinking of feeding them tic tacs, cos they look like small eggs, but apparently not:whistling2: imagine them being on general sale to idiots, they just gonna starve to death:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> omg:gasp: thats terrible, ali is gonna have to teach me to tube feed my baby, i was thinking of feeding them tic tacs, cos they look like small eggs, but apparently not:whistling2: imagine them being on general sale to idiots, they just gonna starve to death:gasp:


 

It was very sad as each snake had a finch egg in with it and they had been there all day with no heat:bash:


:lol2: @ tic tacs


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> It was very sad as each snake had a finch egg in with it and they had been there all day with no heat:bash:
> 
> 
> :lol2: @ tic tacs


 
ali said orange ones may work:whistling2:

can you supply me with finch eggs shell???


----------



## Amalthea

RIP Rolo  You did the right thing for him, Shell


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen... One of the girls from work wants a Twilight bracelet  I am like a walking advertisement for ya *lol* I measured her wrist and she's 6.5". About how much would it cost for her to get one similar to mine? She does want one, but I just figgered I'd pass on an approximate price for her.

And your charms have arrived at Mom's


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ali said orange ones may work:whistling2:
> 
> can you supply me with finch eggs shell???


 


Erm,nope. Our finches dont lay at this time of the year as they are in an outside aviary. Looks like you are going to have to get some beeping birds of your own


----------



## feorag

selina20 said:


> Oooo the haematite sounds very interesting. Dont want it to look the same as my spider one


This is the one I made yesterday for the guy who loves wolves and has an Akita, so I was thinking something along these lines for you?












Shell195 said:


> I love cashews and marmite where did you buy them from?
> 
> I so LOVE that bracelet, its so Sophie (the beads are pink arent they?)


Colin's right - supermarkets beside all the nuts, crisps and snacks. I got mine in Sainsburies, but I've seen them in Asda and Tesco.

Yes the beads are pink. If Cat doesn't want that one you can have it and if she does I'll probably have enough to make another one for her - if you want it of course? BTW have started Dennis' jumper - I take it the last measurements are still applicable?



Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, lets go for 18 inches for the thong then please hun : victory:


OK colin, if you're happy with that, are you a 16" collar size?




Shell195 said:


> Vet update
> 
> *Murphy* - has developed a Grade 2 heart murmur since his last 6 month check up
> 
> *Bambi* - has developed a Grade 2 heart murmur since her last 6 month check up
> 
> *Purdy*-to stay on Pred and after a week reduce them to every other day, he is basically stumped as to what is wrong with her but says he has other things up his sleeve to try if she reverts back to being ill. She certainly wasnt ill this morning as she paraded round his table purring and rubbing against him and is now eating very well
> 
> I ended up taking Rolo one of my ratty boys who is over 2 ( not sure of his age as he was a rescue). Over the past few days he has become very quiet and has lost weight despite eating, last night he refused to eat anything other than rice pudding and wouldnt come out of his hammock. When the vet was examining him he gently felt his stomach and immediately blood starting coming from his penis. He had a large lump in his bladder which the vet suspected was cancer so I asked for him to be put to sleep
> 
> RIP Rolo, I will miss my little boss rat and Im sure your 3 rexie friends will be lost without you to tell them what to do


Good news and bad news today then! :sad: RIP poor Rolo, but good that Purdy's still eating well, but what are the implications for Bambi and Murphy - don't really know much about heart murmours.



Amalthea said:


> I LOVE that, Eileen!!!!! My neck is 13 inches exactly  Sorry I didn't come on earlier... Been a busy day. And now I am off to bed. *lol*
> 
> Eileen... One of the girls from work wants a Twilight bracelet  I am like a walking advertisement for ya *lol* I measured her wrist and she's 6.5". About how much would it cost for her to get one similar to mine? She does want one, but I just figgered I'd pass on an approximate price for her.
> 
> And your charms have arrived at Mom's


That's great Jen, Just got to try and see if I can attach the crimps I've got to it without it spoiling the effect by creasing the width of ribbon. As it happens the lion charm came in sets of 2, so I have everything I need to make a bracelet for your friend if you want her to have one - does she want exactly the same beads too???

Great about the charms? Can you ask her to hold off posting them (if she hasn't already), because if the ribbon crimps I've got for your choker don't work, the only wider ones I can find are in America, so I thought I could order them and get them sent to your mum and then your mum could send everything on in one envelope??? I'm going to try it tonight, so will be able to tell you by the end of tonight.


----------



## Shell195

See what Cat says about the bracelet Eileen then we can go from there:2thumb:
Dennis still fits his menace jumper so yes the same size please. He has actually grown fur, thin fur but fur none the less. I wonder if its a weather warning:lol2:

Heart murmurs that come on in later life only get worse with age nevr better. Claude started with his at about 6 years and although he lived until he was 15 it was his heart that failed in the end. Murphy is about 6/7 and Bambi is about 12/13. The vet said he will check again in 6 months which shows how slow to deteriorate they are.Eventually they will need medication but not until much further down the line


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i have a baby niece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i have a baby niece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Awww congratulations:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Just sent Mom the message to hang on til tomorrow  Hopefully she's not posted it yet 

My friend likes my bracelet, especially with all the little extras (like the "love" tunnel bead and stars, etc.... It doesn't have to be identical, just like mine 

ETA: She's reponded and hasn't posted it yet, cuz she's at work


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

OHHHHHHHHH EILEEN I LOVE THE BRACELET!! HOW MUCH I OWE YOU? :lol2:

eta are me n sophie gunna have matchin bracelets? if i get a pink vilure <sp>tracki too we can be twins :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats, Cat!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I were just crying with laughter!! Found a new fun (for us mainly, I think) game for the mutt..... Run around the kitchen (which is linoed) squirting Diesel with the water bottle.... He LOVES playing with water bottles, but when he runs after you, he can't quite get any traction. *s******s* Oh my GOD it was funny!!! My belly hurts now *lol* Gonna have to film it!!!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> OHHHHHHHHH EILEEN I LOVE THE BRACELET!! HOW MUCH I OWE YOU? :lol2:
> 
> eta are me n sophie gunna have matchin bracelets? if i get a pink vilure <sp>tracki too we can be twins :flrt:


 

Noooo Cat she wouldnt like being the same so Eileens gonna come up with a similar bracelet that isnt identical to yours:Na_Na_Na_Na:
The juicy tracksuit she wants is sold out so she doesnt yet have one:lol2:


Ooooh Eileen, do you have any pink shoe or handbag charms?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> See what Cat says about the bracelet Eileen then we can go from there:2thumb:
> Dennis still fits his menace jumper so yes the same size please. He has actually grown fur, thin fur but fur none the less. I wonder if its a weather warning:lol2:
> 
> Heart murmurs that come on in later life only get worse with age nevr better. Claude started with his at about 6 years and although he lived until he was 15 it was his heart that failed in the end. Murphy is about 6/7 and Bambi is about 12/13. The vet said he will check again in 6 months which shows how slow to deteriorate they are.Eventually they will need medication but not until much further down the line


I see - I didnt' expect that they would ever get better, but it's how quickly they deteriorate, but I suppose if it isn't bad enough to need medication yet that sounds optimistic???



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> OHHHHHHHHH EILEEN I LOVE THE BRACELET!! HOW MUCH I OWE YOU? :lol2:
> 
> eta are me n sophie gunna have matchin bracelets? if i get a pink vilure <sp>tracki too we can be twins :flrt:


:roll2: PMSL!!! 
If the bracelet will post at large letter, then would £4 posted out be OK? If it won't then I would have to add the cost of additional postage for package rate.



Amalthea said:


> Gary and I were just crying with laughter!! Found a new fun (for us mainly, I think) game for the mutt..... Run around the kitchen (which is linoed) squirting Diesel with the water bottle.... He LOVES playing with water bottles, but when he runs after you, he can't quite get any traction. *s******s* Oh my GOD it was funny!!! My belly hurts now *lol* Gonna have to film it!!!


That made me feel quite sad, it reminded me of the time when I was down visiting Elise when things were good and Chloe was just over 2. We had a water pistol fight the 3 of us in her flat and were running around squirting each other like idiots, hiding behind doors and furniture throughout the flat! It's a very happy memory, but reminds of how things used to be. :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I see - I didnt' expect that they would ever get better, but it's how quickly they deteriorate, but I suppose if it isn't bad enough to need medication yet that sounds optimistic???
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> If the bracelet will post at large letter, then would £4 posted out be OK? If it won't then I would have to add the cost of additional postage for package rate.
> 
> That made me feel quite sad, it reminded me of the time when I was down visiting Elise when things were good and Chloe was just over 2. We had a water pistol fight the 3 of us in her flat and were running around squirting each other like idiots, hiding behind doors and furniture throughout the flat! It's a very happy memory, but reminds of how things used to be. :sad:


 

Heart murmurs in young animals can be outgrown. These 2 wont need medication until its a much higher grade(graded 1 low to 6 high)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

aye £4 is fine,


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> That made me feel quite sad, it reminded me of the time when I was down visiting Elise when things were good and Chloe was just over 2. We had a water pistol fight the 3 of us in her flat and were running around squirting each other like idiots, hiding behind doors and furniture throughout the flat! It's a very happy memory, but reminds of how things used to be. :sad:


 thats soo sad eileen, isn't it weired how even happy memories can up set us at times

i've been in work since 9.15 till 5.15 was only meant to be in till 1.15 but 2 people phoned in sick. after that i went to [email protected] to buy some bugs and 1 of the people who phoned in sick was in there looking very :censor:ing healthy . :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Cat & ditta did you see this

Cinders chinnie update (







1 2)


Eileen, sometimes others happy times reminds us of things which make us sad. One day things will turn out right Im sure
*Hugs


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

posted shell x


----------



## Cillah

I have my first shift at work tomorrow. I'm so nervous.

To top it off I'm on and have massive cramps and tomorrow will be worse. Just my luck!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

*Iona Fae Masters*


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Eileen!!  I'm sorry..... I know it's not much, but at least you have some of those happy memories {{{hugs}}}

Good luck, Cilla!!!  Dope yourself up on pain killers before you start!

That is really irritating, Tom!!! I can understand why you're pissed!

Gorgeous baby, Cat!!

Gary and I are gonna settle down on the couch in comfy clothes and watch True Blood *grins* He's taking the mutt off for a walk first.


----------



## Cillah

I will. Have some really strong ones from Martins mum but if I take too many they make me light headed and sleepy .

Thanks though. I haven't been this nervous in an age .

In other news one of my mice look ready to pop. Baby mice soon


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs828.snc4/68878_10150286903820077_836100076_15360381_2653631_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


she looks lovely cat:flrt:



Amalthea said:


> That is really irritating, Tom!!! I can understand why you're pissed!


i'm really considering grassing him up tbh, when i left the store they had only 3 members of staff and the delivery hadn't arrived yet



Cillah said:


> I will. Have some really strong ones from Martins mum but if I take too many they make me light headed and sleepy .
> 
> Thanks though. I haven't been this nervous in an age .
> 
> In other news one of my mice look ready to pop. Baby mice soon


 good luck tomorrow cilla


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't realise you'd set up a breeding group! *lol* Congrats!!!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs828.snc4/68878_10150286903820077_836100076_15360381_2653631_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


What a cutie:flrt:



tomwilson said:


> she looks lovely cat:flrt:
> 
> 
> i'm really considering grassing him up tbh, when i left the store they had only 3 members of staff and the delivery hadn't arrived yet
> 
> 
> good luck tomorrow cilla


 
Dont blame you Tom, things like this really annoy me too:devil:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I have my first shift at work tomorrow. I'm so nervous.
> 
> To top it off I'm on and have massive cramps and tomorrow will be worse. Just my luck!


 


Buy yourself some Feminax Ultra, they work like magic

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I didn't realise you'd set up a breeding group! *lol* Congrats!!!


Just the satin aby girl with my satin boy. Doubt I'll have more than the one litter as I will get attached to these babies and keep the girlies, lol.


Thanks Tom .


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Buy yourself some Feminax Ultra, they work like magic
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow


Is that something I can pick up from Boots?

I'm willing to try anything as it's awful every month .

Thank you too .


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i can buy her lots of pink stuff! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

And if you aren't completely opposed to the idea......... *time to close your "ears" if you're squeamish* Sex (aka an orgasm) is a great cramps killer  If I am cramping badly, I tell Gary we're having a shower and he asks if I am using him again *lol*

Those could be some lovely babies!!! Let me know what you get *grins*


----------



## Amalthea

And I killed the conversation :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> And if you aren't completely opposed to the idea......... *time to close your "ears" if you're squeamish* Sex (aka an orgasm) is a great cramps killer  If I am cramping badly, I tell Gary we're having a shower and he asks if I am using him again *lol*
> 
> Those could be some lovely babies!!! Let me know what you get *grins*


Not opposed to the idea and it works when my cramps aren't too bad.. But when they're horrible.. Moving anything is just too painful. I just try to take something and sleep. 

You're welcome to any babies if they take your fancy. Will show you what I get .


----------



## Amalthea

I will quite happily put up with the discomfort of moving if it dulls them a bit *lol* One thing I am NOT looking forward to about having this implant out..... Normal cramps coming back *sigh* Before I was on birth control, I would spend the first day and a half of my period each month curled in the foetal position crying.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Is that something I can pick up from Boots?
> 
> I'm willing to try anything as it's awful every month .
> 
> Thank you too .


 

Any chemist or even Asda sell them. Sophie suffers really badly but these tablets work like magic. Make sure you get Feminax Ultra and not Feminax Express as they dont work the same


----------



## Cillah

Same. I get such horrible cramps that I just have to curl up and ride it out. Martin feels horrible coz I'm crying and he can't really do anything. Hopefully getting on the pill again will ease it somewhat as I'd rather not be bed ridden for days every month :/.

Is the implant good at reducing cramps?


----------



## Amalthea

I on;y get the odd twinge with the implant! It's great!! And I don't have full periods, either.... Just a bit each month. I love that you don't have to worry about taking a pill every day and antibiotics doesn't reduce its effectiveness. AND you only have to get a new one once every three years!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I on;y get the odd twinge with the implant! It's great!! And I don't have full periods, either.... Just a bit each month. I love that you don't have to worry about taking a pill every day and antibiotics doesn't reduce its effectiveness. AND you only have to get a new one once every three years!


Does it hurt? Had a friend who got it and said it hurt pretty badly. It seems so much better than the pill so I might ask the doctor about that instead. 

I was going to use condoms and the pill but with the implant would we need condoms?

Seriously considering it now .


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... Gary and I don't use anything else. It really didn't hurt as much as I thought. My arm was a bit sore for about a day, but other than that, I didn't really feel it.


----------



## Cillah

Great. I think I'll look into getting that done . I think we killed the conversation.

I'm going to go feed the pets and then get an early night so I can do my best tomorrow!

Goodnight .


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Noooo Cat she wouldnt like being the same so Eileens gonna come up with a similar bracelet that isnt identical to yours:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Ooooh Eileen, do you have any pink shoe or handbag charms?


Well, I had totally forgotten but when I was at the bead fair 3 years ago I bought 2 pink handbag charms - one (together with the only pink shoe I bought - sorry) went onto Ashley's bridesmaid's charm bracelet, but I still have the 1 pink handbag. Is there any other charms she'd particularly like - as you know most of mine are animals, but I have a nice butterfly I could put on and some lockets (don't open, just a puffed locket)?



tomwilson said:


> thats soo sad eileen, isn't it weired how even happy memories can up set us at times





Shell195 said:


> Eileen, sometimes others happy times reminds us of things which make us sad. One day things will turn out right Im sure
> *Hugs


I hope so, but it's a bitter sweet memory to think about the sort of child Chloe would have been had she been brought up by her mother instead by an A/H! :bash: And how great things were before Elise lost her way! *shrugs*

Anyway - onto better things. I've finished it!!!! Jen I managed to get it into the smaller crimps and I do think it looks better - so this is the finished product! I've put chains on either side of the clasps because I think it could be hard to fasten without a bit of leeway.











Good luck at work tomorrow Cilla - hope you're OK. Have to say that was one problem I never suffered from - I occasionally got a twinge of cramp, but nothing like you are describing. My biggest problem was my "period pluke" :lol2: Every time I was due and came on I'd get a big narly spot somewhere on my face!


----------



## Amalthea

That looks fantastic, Eileen!!!!! *excited* Gonna wear it for Halloween!!!!!!! Will tell Mom to go ahead and ship the package for ya


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been informed that she likes the pink handbag,butterfly, cat and lockets and I should choose so I have passed that over to you:lol2:
Just remember she loves pink and anything ott :roll:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That looks fantastic, Eileen!!!!! *excited* Gonna wear it for Halloween!!!!!!! Will tell Mom to go ahead and ship the package for ya


That's excellent about the charms - thank your mum very much - I do appreciate it. I'll cost up the necklace for you and get it off in the post. Just realised I didn't give you a price on the Twilight bracelet for your friend. can we just say whatever I charged you plus £1 cos I always cut my prices for everyone on here??



Shell195 said:


> Ive just been informed that she likes the pink handbag,butterfly, cat and lockets and I should choose so I have passed that over to you:lol2:
> Just remember she loves pink and anything ott :roll:


OK, then I'll put a pink cat on like the one on Cat's bracelet and whatever else I can find! :lol2:

On these types of bracelets (cos I've looked at them in shops) all the 'metal' beads are actually plastic and so are the charms, but I'm using metal or pewter charms so a bit heavier and better quality.


----------



## Amalthea

Will have to go see if you told me what you charged me for my bracelet, cuz I was paying for two at the time *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

You did! *lol* £4.50....... Do you think £6 including postage will cover it for her? Or should I tell her £6.50?


----------



## feorag

Yes, that'll be OK, cos I always charge everyone on here a little less and of course your postage was shared across the 2 bracelets, so £6 will be fine.

Can you ask her to measure her wrist?


----------



## tomwilson

on a lighter note than earlier they had white chinys in [email protected] they where so cute:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Well that's me off to bed - the physical energy required to shop and spend money all day and then the mental energy required to finish Jen's necklace has just exhausted me! :lol2:

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Well that's me off to bed - the physical energy required to shop and spend money all day and then the mental energy required to finish Jen's necklace has just exhausted me! :lol2:
> 
> Goodnight everyone!


 night eileeen


----------



## Amalthea

I measured her wrist today when she said she wanted one and she's at 6.5" 

I'm off to bed, as well....... Nighty night xx


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I measured her wrist today when she said she wanted one and she's at 6.5"
> 
> I'm off to bed, as well....... Nighty night xx


 night


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> OK colin, if you're happy with that, are you a 16" collar size?


Im not sure what collar size I am Eileen :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry to hear about Rolo Shell, RIP ratty!

A friend of Clark's asked him about the future Chihuahua puppies on Facebook, & said his daughter would love one. I told Clark to ask how old the daughter was, & he was told there were 2 daughters, one at 4 & the other at 2. I told Clark to reply & tell him Im not keen to sell Chihuahua puppies to people with small kids as they can easily be injured by overexcited youngsters, being stepped on, fallen over, etc. What do you guys think? Am I being a bit over protective?

Tonight, about 10 pm, I went to the loo, & then popped my head in one of the spare bedrooms which currently houses my 5 old Horsfields. I don't usually look in on them at night, but for some reason I did tonight. Im glad I did. Pie, one of the females, had laid 4 eggs! She had laid them not long before, as her cloaca was still wet. This was with no lights or heat, & the room was about 15 C. I suspected she was yet to lay, as she had been doing a lot of pacing outside, but I had brought them all inside as it was too wet for them. I also suspect Rogue, another of the old girls, may lay before long.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry to hear about Rolo Shell, RIP ratty!
> 
> A friend of Clark's asked him about the future Chihuahua puppies on Facebook, & said his daughter would love one. I told Clark to ask how old the daughter was, & he was told there were 2 daughters, one at 4 & the other at 2. I told Clark to reply & tell him Im not keen to sell Chihuahua puppies to people with small kids as they can easily be injured by overexcited youngsters, being stepped on, fallen over, etc. What do you guys think? Am I being a bit over protective?
> 
> Tonight, about 10 pm, I went to the loo, & then popped my head in one of the spare bedrooms which currently houses my 5 old Horsfields. I don't usually look in on them at night, but for some reason I did tonight. Im glad I did. Pie, one of the females, had laid 4 eggs! She had laid them not long before, as her cloaca was still wet. This was with no lights or heat, & the room was about 15 C. I suspected she was yet to lay, as she had been doing a lot of pacing outside, but I had brought them all inside as it was too wet for them. I also suspect Rogue, another of the old girls, may lay before long.


ooooooooooooo well done, what happened with the last tort eggs dude


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ooooooooooooo well done, what happened with the last tort eggs dude


The last lot didnt hatch mate. A couple were infertile, the others looked & smelt like they had started to develop but died early on into incubation.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> The last lot didnt hatch mate. A couple were infertile, the others looked & smelt like they had started to develop but died early on into incubation.


 ahhh shame, fingers crossed for these little eggys, might see if i can convince diana to let me get 1 if they need homes surely the earlier you get a tort the better right:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ahhh shame, fingers crossed for these little eggys, might see if i can convince diana to let me get 1 if they need homes surely the earlier you get a tort the better right:whistling2:


:lol2:
I will be selling any babies that might emerge at about 2 months of age, to make sure they are growing & putting on weight well.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> I will be selling any babies that might emerge at about 2 months of age, to make sure they are growing & putting on weight well.


 i meant earlier in our lives incase there was confussion

good luck dude

think i'm off to bed


----------



## Shell195

Colin, I too believe that chi`s are dogs for adults. Imagine the accidental damage a small child could do to such a tiny dog(at least while it was a puppy):gasp:


Good luck with the eggs: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i meant earlier in our lives incase there was confussion
> 
> good luck dude
> 
> think i'm off to bed


Ah right, I see now, sorry mate :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Colin, I too believe that chi`s are dogs for adults. Imagine the accidental damage a small child could do to such a tiny dog(at least while it was a puppy):gasp:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the eggs: victory:


Ah, Im glad it wasnt just me being OTT, thanks hun. I would hate any harm to come to any puppies I bred.

And thanks for the egg luck :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

i just cooked porridge and scrambled eggs for the rats and added some raw carrot haha


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i just cooked porridge and scrambled eggs for the rats and added some raw carrot haha


Lucky rats! They sound better fed than I am! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Lucky rats! They sound better fed than I am! :lol2:


:lol2: thought they might appriciate something warm


----------



## feorag

MOrning everyone - I'm first on and I didn't get up until after 10:00am :gasp:


Amalthea said:


> I measured her wrist today when she said she wanted one and she's at 6.5"


That's great Jen, then a 7.5" will fit fine. I'll get it made up for you tomorrow and it'll actually post with your necklace, so unless it tilts the weight over 100g (cos hematite is so heavy) then it'll save you postage! :2thumb: 


Zoo-Man said:


> Im not sure what collar size I am Eileen :lol2:


I forget nowadays that you young men buy your shirts in Size S, M, L etc rather than 15", 16" etc. but basically you don't have a fat neck - right? If so then I would guess average 15-16" and 2" for a drop so 18" would probably be fine. Anyway if it's too short I can always make another one.

I totally agree with you Colin - I would have doubts about selling kittens to someone with children that young for the same reason. In your case it appears that the dog is being bought because "the daughter would love one", so there's an implication that the daughter would think it was hers and therefore there's more risk of her manhandling it, than if the parents wanted it and therefore had a good understanding of what they were taking on - if that makes sense? :crazy:

Either way I would have said exactly what you told Clark to say! :2thumb:

Brilliant news about the torts :2thumb: I hope you can get this lot to hatch successfully!


ami_j said:


> i just cooked porridge and scrambled eggs for the rats and added some raw carrot haha


My ratties love their scrambled eggs.

Well I've to go out with the dog now and then it's straight to collect Daniel from school, so I'm off until this afternoon.

I'll get the bracelet for you Jen and the necklace for Colin made tomorrow and off in the post to you all tomorrow afternoon. Colin can you pm me your address please?


----------



## Shell195

Ive been up since 9.00 but have been busy cleaning and washing, I have also trimmed Ellie my 3 legged rug dog. She likes to roll and as she is non moulting she knots up anf if I leave her for more than a few days she matts, especially on her stump:bash:
Ive just got upstairs to hoover then Im done


----------



## punky_jen

My kitten thinks he is a parrot lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive been up since 9.00 but have been busy cleaning and washing, I have also trimmed Ellie my 3 legged rug dog. She likes to roll and as she is non moulting she knots up anf if I leave her for more than a few days she matts, especially on her stump:bash:
> Ive just got upstairs to hoover then Im done


Aren't you the busy bee! :2thumb: I did nothing this morning but spot clean and feed the rats and spot clean and feed me! :lol2:

Shell I'll make up the bracelet tomorrow and presume you won't mind if I just hang onto everything you want until the earrings arrive and I can get Dennis' jumper finished so it will all post together and save you money????



punky_jen said:


> My kitten thinks he is a parrot lol


Aww, have you got a shoulder kitten? I love shoulder kittens, but you have to watch out if you're busy doing something. My Havana was a terrible shoulder cat, but often he would decide he needed to be on my shoulder at exactly the point I was about to bend down! Many's the time I saw a brown 'object' fly past my head in my peripheral vision as I bent down. :rotfl:


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> Aren't you the busy bee! :2thumb: I did nothing this morning but spot clean and feed the rats and spot clean and feed me! :lol2:
> 
> Shell I'll make up the bracelet tomorrow and presume you won't mind if I just hang onto everything you want until the earrings arrive and I can get Dennis' jumper finished so it will all post together and save you money????
> 
> Aww, have you got a shoulder kitten? I love shoulder kittens, but you have to watch out if you're busy doing something. My Havana was a terrible shoulder cat, but often he would decide he needed to be on my shoulder at exactly the point I was about to bend down! Many's the time I saw a brown 'object' fly past my head in my peripheral vision as I bent down. :rotfl:


Yeah he loves to sit on my chest or shoulders, so funny lol. O dear lol, I can picture him flying, poor baby, bit funny though lol


----------



## feorag

It was for me, cos my Havana was useless at jumping and hadn't read the book where it said that "cats always land on their feet", so often when he jumped for my shoulder he landed at my waist and if she shot over my head he landed in a great big heap on the floor.:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aren't you the busy bee! :2thumb: I did nothing this morning but spot clean and feed the rats and spot clean and feed me! :lol2:
> 
> Shell I'll make up the bracelet tomorrow and presume you won't mind if I just hang onto everything you want until the earrings arrive and I can get Dennis' jumper finished so it will all post together and save you money????
> 
> Aww, have you got a shoulder kitten? I love shoulder kittens, but you have to watch out if you're busy doing something. My Havana was a terrible shoulder cat, but often he would decide he needed to be on my shoulder at exactly the point I was about to bend down! Many's the time I saw a brown 'object' fly past my head in my peripheral vision as I bent down. :rotfl:


 
Thats fine Eileen:2thumb:
Dennis sounds just like your brown boy was, he loves to shoulder ride and hes not fussy who on, but he usually times it just when someone is moving away or bending down and lands in a heap on the floor:gasp: We all bare scars from when he jumps and clings on because he timed it wrong:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had a bath and fed the dogs now I need to get dressed, get Steve out of bed(hes on nights) then Im off to take Sophie shopping:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We all bare scars from when he jumps and clings on because he timed it wrong:lol2:


Yup - sounds familiar! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

afternoon chatters, just been to docs for my meds, took my painkillers that i havnt had for 4 days:bash:, i feel so much better:2thumb:

im havig a sleeper later....whoopppeeeee, isnt it sad when you look forward to a bloody drug induced sleep!!!!!

my head is a little fuzzy so i apologise for any spells:lol2:


----------



## punky_jen

ditta said:


> afternoon chatters, just been to docs for my meds, took my painkillers that i havnt had for 4 days:bash:, i feel so much better:2thumb:
> 
> im havig a sleeper later....whoopppeeeee, isnt it sad when you look forward to a bloody drug induced sleep!!!!!
> 
> my head is a little fuzzy so i apologise for any spells:lol2:[/QUO
> 
> Sorry your not feeling well . I could do with some drug induced sleep! Been coughing all night for the past 3 nights, its doing my head in. grrrrrr.


----------



## ditta

hey jen, i is not ill just in pain and my sleepers are a regular monthlything its the only time i get good sleep.........coughing is the worst thing at night, its the one thing that will wake you and everyone else up!!!!!!!!


ninja has decided now its turning colder he will sleep IN our bed usually on my side......not a problem!!!!!!!!! thing is babydice sleeps under the duvet on my side usually with her nose under my armpit (poor cow) so now i have to fight with them both to get one either side of me otherwise they spit at each other...........so now the bed goes ninja, me, babydice, then cat and sleeping with cat is no easy thing when she thinks my side is more comfy, warm, and snuggly..........is it any wonder i never sleep!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## ditta

ok ive made my decision.....i is having a snake:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I forget nowadays that you young men buy your shirts in Size S, M, L etc rather than 15", 16" etc. but basically you don't have a fat neck - right? If so then I would guess average 15-16" and 2" for a drop so 18" would probably be fine. Anyway if it's too short I can always make another one.
> 
> I totally agree with you Colin - I would have doubts about selling kittens to someone with children that young for the same reason. In your case it appears that the dog is being bought because "the daughter would love one", so there's an implication that the daughter would think it was hers and therefore there's more risk of her manhandling it, than if the parents wanted it and therefore had a good understanding of what they were taking on - if that makes sense? :crazy:
> 
> Either way I would have said exactly what you told Clark to say! :2thumb:
> 
> Brilliant news about the torts :2thumb: I hope you can get this lot to hatch successfully!
> 
> I'll get the bracelet for you Jen and the necklace for Colin made tomorrow and off in the post to you all tomorrow afternoon. Colin can you pm me your address please?


Thanks Eileen, I will definately not be selling Chi pups to homes with little'uns now you & Shell have reassured me I wasn't overreacting.

I hope we have more luck with these tortoise eggs this time too, fingers crossed.

I've PM'd you my address too hun x


----------



## Shell195

Ditta, I have visions of Dice,you,Ninja and Cat all trying to sleep on your side of the bed while Cats side remains empty:lol2: At least you will sleep well tonight:2thumb:

Egg eaters are very pretty snakies:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Eileen, I will definately not be selling Chi pups to homes with little'uns now you & Shell have reassured me I wasn't overreacting.
> 
> I hope we have more luck with these tortoise eggs this time too, fingers crossed.
> 
> I've PM'd you my address too hun x


 

You wont be short of people wanting a Chi puppy for themselves instead of for the kids. Not long to go now:flrt: You do realise we will all be virtually holding your hand when she starts to whelp:whistling2: Its all very exciting:jump:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You wont be short of people wanting a Chi puppy for themselves instead of for the kids. Not long to go now:flrt: You do realise we will all be virtually holding your hand when she starts to whelp:whistling2: Its all very exciting:jump:


Oh Shell, I am like a kid waiting for christmas! I will be sleeping downstairs on the settee in her last days of pregnancy, so I am there when she starts whelping. I will be like the proud dad, you might even be able to see my smile from your house! hehe


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ditta, I have visions of Dice,you,Ninja and Cat all trying to sleep on your side of the bed while Cats side remains empty:lol2: At least you will sleep well tonight:2thumb:
> 
> Egg eaters are very pretty snakies:flrt:


yes shell, that is what it is like:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Shell, I am like a kid waiting for christmas! I will be sleeping downstairs on the settee in her last days of pregnancy, so I am there when she starts whelping. I will be like the proud dad, you might even be able to see my smile from your house! hehe


 
I doubt you will sleep much:lol2: One day when I dont have as many dogs I will have a shorthaired Chi of my very own, I love them :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I doubt you will sleep much:lol2: One day when I dont have as many dogs I will have a shorthaired Chi of my very own, I love them :flrt:


You will have to come & visit Lolly (& us of course!) sometime


----------



## Amalthea

That's great, Eileen!! Sophie (the friend who wants the bracelet) is gonna give me the monies and I'll paypal it to ya


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> my head is a little fuzzy so *i apologise for any spells*:lol2:


Are you a witch now then?? :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> I've PM'd you my address too hun x


Got it! :2thumb: gonna cost it out for you tonight when I do Jen's choker!



Amalthea said:


> That's great, Eileen!! Sophie (the friend who wants the bracelet) is gonna give me the monies and I'll paypal it to ya


Great thanks!


----------



## Cillah

Whoo work was tiring but a lot of fun .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Whoo work was tiring but a lot of fun .


 

Glad you enjoyed it Cilla


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> Whoo work was tiring but a lot of fun .


There you are, you see - told you you'd be fine! :2thumb:

Glad you enjoyed it and think how much more fun it's going to be when you get your first pay packet!


----------



## Cillah

Yeah. Going to put most of it on rent. The rest will be buying some warm clothes!

The bosses really like me so in trying to get my hours up.

Just about to cook dinner now


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats on the good first day, Cilla!! In case Martin hasn't already explained the wonders of Primark, you need to go there to get all your work clothes  CHEAP! I bought a bunch of tees for work....... £1.50 each  There's a big one in Manchester city center by Piccadilly Gardens


----------



## feorag

Colin this is your chi - is it OK. The only problem that I have is that, for some reason, they have the ring loop very close to the neck of the dog, so the ears kind of get in the way of the jump ring that is holding it onto the thong, but there's nothing I can do about that. I can put a bail (which is a bead with a loop) that the ring can slip through which will drop the chi a little but the ears will still hit the loop anyway.

This is Barry's fat neck modelling it :lol2: As you might know I have suggested in the past that my Barry is built like a brick s**thouse and his neck now measures 16¾", which I doubt will be bigger than yours, so I think this will hang right on you.

What do you think?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin this is your chi - is it OK. The only problem that I have is that, for some reason, they have the ring loop very close to the neck of the dog, so the ears kind of get in the way of the jump ring that is holding it onto the thong, but there's nothing I can do about that. I can put a bail (which is a bead with a loop) that the ring can slip through which will drop the chi a little but the ears will still hit the loop anyway.
> 
> This is Barry's fat neck modelling it :lol2: As you might know I have suggested in the past that my Barry is built like a brick s**thouse and his neck now measures 16¾", which I doubt will be bigger than yours, so I think this will hang right on you.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> image


Aww Eileen, that looks cool. Could you try it with a light green bail bead thingy lol if you have a light green one, just so I can see it?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Looky everyone, happy little family! The babies are 4 weeks old now! Can you see then peeping out? hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Looky everyone, happy little family! The babies are 4 weeks old now! Can you see then peeping out? hehe
> 
> image


awww lil family


----------



## Shell195

Very cute babies Colin:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks ladies! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

click plz? :flrt:








Click here to feed me a !
Get your own at Pokeplushies!








Click here to feed me a !
Get your own at Pokeplushies!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Clicked Jaime : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Clicked Jaime : victory:


thank youuuu 
trying to overtake someone in levels lol


----------



## Amalthea

Clicked 

Super cute babies, Col!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning


----------



## Amalthea

Morning Shell


----------



## Amalthea

Sent off the visa application yesterday and they have already taken the money out for it!!! Greedy bastages....... Well, hopefully they process the application just as quick.


----------



## Shell195

Jen, will you then be a UK citizen ?

Just be talking to a neighbour, his 4 year old GSD took a piece out of his daughters face last night and she is in the childrens hospital:gasp: He wasnt sure if his daughter whos about 6 years old hugged the dog and he has an untreated sore ear:gasp:
No supervision and lack of vet treatment it seems:bash: Hes busy trying to get a security firm to take the dog as he doesnt want to have him put to sleep


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


Zoo-Man said:


> Aww Eileen, that looks cool. Could you try it with a light green bail bead thingy lol if you have a light green one, just so I can see it?


 Just seen this, this morning Colin. I don't think you can get coloured bails, I've only seen metal ones, like you see on the beaded necklaces that you've seen on the thread. Do you want me to put one on for you to see? I don't know what to do now cos I was gonna post it off to you today and you don't always come on here during the daytime. :gasp:

Those babies looks so cute, it's gonna be great watching them grow up! :2thumb:

Jen, I'm about to go and start the bracelet for your friend and, as long as nothing unforeseen stops me, I'll get that and your necklace off in the post today. Great news about getting your Visa! :2thumb:

Shell, how's Purdy doing? Things still OK?

Jaime, I clicked for you! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... Just a UK resident. I can apply for citizenship next year (I think it is)... Which means another test, and I'm sure more fees.

Poor girl and poor dog


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Am so excited for my necklace *grins* Will let Soph know her bracelet should be here soon  She's all giddy, bless her.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just be talking to a neighbour, his 4 year old GSD took a piece out of his daughters face last night and she is in the childrens hospital:gasp: He wasnt sure if his daughter whos about 6 years old hugged the dog and he has an untreated sore ear:gasp:
> No supervision and lack of vet treatment it seems:bash: Hes busy trying to get a security firm to take the dog as he doesnt want to have him put to sleep


I just can't believe some people - he's learned a hard lesson there, but it's the dog and his daughter who will be paying! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Purdy is doing really well, shes put lots of weight on as shes demanding tasty food(the normal food thats left out isnt good enough for her now although I do see her sneakily eating it when nothing else is on offer) Her coat also looks great again:2thumb:
The time things may change is when she reduces the steroids from next week. If the steroids make her feel so good, then surely it means she has inflammation somewhere in her body, but god knows where:devil:


Change of plan for my 4 huge hoglets( the biggest is 435 grams), instead of going to a fosterer they are going to the sanctuary as the fosterer only has heatpads, no heating in the garage which seems a bit harsh on them


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I just can't believe some people - he's learned a hard lesson there, but it's the dog and his daughter who will be paying! :sad:


 
He thought my friend who breeds GSD may want him, I know witout asking her that she wouldnt as her 2 main things are health and tempermant
Poor dog, poor child.
They also have a sweet rottie bitch, I hope they dont get rid of her too.

My kids were never left alone with the dogs let alone allowed to hug them, it only takes a second for a dog to bite especially if it has something painful wrong with it.


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds great with Purdy!! Hopefully she continues to improve *fingers crossed*


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .

Just been reading up on Visas. Might apply for the unmarried partner one after this. Seems a lot more complicated than my current visa but worth it -nods-


----------



## feorag

The time things may change is when she reduces the steroids from next week. If the steroids make her feel so good, then surely it means she has inflammation somewhere in her body, but god knows where:devil:

Have to agree - if she stays the same after the steroids stop, even if her appetite wains, then she's probably OK, cos steroids will make them eat more than normal. It's whether she slips back into anorexia and disinterest in life that means there's definitely something underlying going on inside. Fingers crossed that this time she's going to be OK. Remind me how old she is Shell? 

Change of plan for my 4 huge hoglets( the biggest is 435 grams), instead of going to a fosterer they are going to the sanctuary as the fosterer only has heatpads, no heating in the garage which seems a bit harsh on them

Your hoggies are weighing in at 435g? That's excellent!!! :2thumb:

My kids were never left alone with the dogs let alone allowed to hug them, it only takes a second for a dog to bite especially if it has something painful wrong with it.

Imao a 6 year old child is old enough to understand not to hug a dog or throw her arms around it if she's told often enough not to do it, but when that animal has a problem of any kind that causes it pain, the children should be told not to touch it at all, because if they do touch the wrong place and it hurts, it's not the dog's fault if it snaps!

Jen, the bracelet is made so it will definitely be posted out tonight, as will Cat's bracelet and a few other items I need to post out.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just found out that its the younger child that was bitten and shes only 3 years old

Purdy is just 8 years old Eileen which is no age at all:whip:

Yes, my hoglets are huge now arent they:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

thankooo those who clicked :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

such a shame about the kid  and poor dog


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> such a shame about the kid  and poor dog


Jaime I clicked first thing this morning befoe I even posted:lol2:

The person with the dog went looking for a trainer of security and problem dogs to see if he would take the dog. He couldnt find the place so knocked at a random farm for directions and the old man who answered said he would have the dog. The poor dog now lives with some random person on a farm as a guard dog 
The owner of the dog says hes going to get another puppy 
:devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The owner of the dog says hes going to get another puppy
> :devil:


Oh! FFS, where is the man's brain?? :bash: :whip:

Jen the jewellery has gone off to you this afternoon - it went for under 100g postage, so that'll save you 50p off the cost of your necklace! :lol2: I'll get it costed for you tonight, but you know it won't come anywhere near what they were charging on that website. Unfortunately that bead with 'love' on one side and the 2 hearts on the other was just a single bead which came in a job lot of tibetan silver spacer beads I bought about 2 years ago - I just thought it would look great on your necklace, but I had nothing similar for your friend's sadly.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone Just seen this, this morning Colin. I don't think you can get coloured bails, I've only seen metal ones, like you see on the beaded necklaces that you've seen on the thread. Do you want me to put one on for you to see? I don't know what to do now cos I was gonna post it off to you today and you don't always come on here during the daytime. :gasp:
> 
> Those babies looks so cute, it's gonna be great watching them grow up! :2thumb:


Sorry Eileen, I got confused (not difficult!) about the bail when you mentioned it was like a bead with a hoop on, I just pictured coloured bead! Please could you put a bail on the pendant for me to see it like that first hun?

It will certainly be fun watching the 2 babies growing up & getting into mischief! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> The person with the dog went looking for a trainer of security and problem dogs to see if he would take the dog. He couldnt find the place so knocked at a random farm for directions and the old man who answered said he would have the dog. The poor dog now lives with some random person on a farm as a guard dog
> The owner of the dog says hes going to get another puppy
> :devil:


Jesus, I could shake some people!!! 

I hate seeing familys with kids who have not been taught to repect their pets. I cringe when I see kids yanking dogs on leads, pulling at tails, shouting or hitting dogs, etc. Its like some people think that the dog should have to put up with being mauled & ragged by the kids. 

When we bring Cody, Clark's 2 year old nephew round to our house, he is told to stroke the dogs & cats nicely when they come up to him, & not to chase them or run at them. He is never left unsupervised with any of the animals. It is just common sense!


----------



## Amalthea

That poor puppy.... *shakes head* I really wonder about people!

That's great, Eileen!!! Let me know how much it comes to and I'll paypal ya


----------



## ami_j

the tumbleweed got everyone :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image
> the tumbleweed got everyone :gasp:


:lol2:
It is extremely quiet in here today isn't it?


----------



## Shell195

It has been very quiet hasnt it:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> It is extremely quiet in here today isn't it?


theyve been eaten by the tumbleweed :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

A pregnant Lolly! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Very cute Colin, she looks like she is blooming like all pregnant ladies should:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Very cute Colin, she looks like she is blooming like all pregnant ladies should:flrt:


Thanks Shell. She is being very mardy too, wanting to be on your knee all th etime & cuddled!


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> ok ive made my decision.....i is having a chi:flrt:


 reallysorry


Zoo-Man said:


> You will have to come & visit Lolly (& us of course!) sometime


 can i visit and see he marms too, also would love a walk like you went on the other day, no deer around her you see

i did intend on coming on here yesterday, as i had an awsome walk yesterday morning saw a herron, a pheasant, some jays in an oak tree lots of squirels, piedwag tails, and even a fox and wanted to share the experience with you guys (shame i never had my camera) 

However the whole experience was tarnished when i visited dianas sisters to feed her cat as she was working a long shift and i went to check on the fish tank containing my 5 year old choclate talking cat fish, and she had turned off all of the equipment, heater filter and air pump surmounting in him being dead, i'e not spoke to her yet even when shes in the same room and i took myself of to bed early yeterday for fear of running into her I am ery angry about this, he was one of the original fish i bought for my dad and having him was like a link to my dad and now thatas gone. RIP jaws 2


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> reallysorry
> 
> can i visit and see he marms too, also would love a walk like you went on the other day, no deer around her you see
> 
> i did intend on coming on here yesterday, as i had an awsome walk yesterday morning saw a herron, a pheasant, some jays in an oak tree lots of squirels, piedwag tails, and even a fox and wanted to share the experience with you guys (shame i never had my camera)
> 
> However the whole experience was tarnished when i visited dianas sisters to feed her cat as she was working a long shift and i went to check on the fish tank containing my 5 year old choclate talking cat fish, and she had turned off all of the equipment, heater filter and air pump surmounting in him being dead, i'e not spoke to her yet even when shes in the same room and i took myself of to bed early yeterday for fear of running into her I am ery angry about this, he was one of the original fish i bought for my dad and having him was like a link to my dad and now thatas gone. RIP jaws 2


Yes, course you can visit Tom. The walk was at 6:30 a.m, & we will be doing it again next week, if I can get a pair of size 11 wellies by then.

It sounds like Diana's sister is pretty unthoughtful mate. I dont blame you for being vexed with her, I would be too! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, course you can visit Tom. The walk was at 6:30 a.m, & we will be doing it again next week, if I can get a pair of size 11 wellies by then.
> 
> It sounds like Diana's sister is pretty unthoughtful mate. I dont blame you for being vexed with her, I would be too! :devil:


 she has apologised and said she thought the ank was empty but i've told her more than once he was in there, I'm not sure when or if i will be able to forgive her. 

i need to find some sixe 13 wellies or walking boots i fell in the mud the other on my walk and i've been saw all down the side i fell on:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> she has apologised and said she thought the ank was empty but i've told her more than once he was in there, I'm not sure when or if i will be able to forgive her.
> 
> i need to find some sixe 13 wellies or walking boots i fell in the mud the other on my walk and i've been saw all down the side i fell on:blush:


You have size 13 feet??? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> You have size 13 feet??? :gasp:


aparently lol i thought i was a 12 but had to buy some new shoes lately and 12's wouldn't even fit on them:gasp: so had to shop around for some 13's:blush: but hey you know what they say big feet





















big socks?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> aparently lol i thought i was a 12 but had to buy some new shoes lately and 12's wouldn't even fit on them:gasp: so had to shop around for some 13's:blush: but hey you know what they say big feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big socks?


:lol2: :blush:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


ami_j said:


> image
> the tumbleweed got everyone :gasp:


:lol2: I get tumbleweed like that in my kitchen and hall! :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> A pregnant Lolly! :flrt:image


Aw Colin she looks gorgeous and well proud of herself by the stance of her! :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> However the whole experience was tarnished when i visited dianas sisters to feed her cat as she was working a long shift and i went to check on the fish tank containing my 5 year old choclate talking cat fish, and she had turned off all of the equipment, heater filter and air pump surmounting in him being dead, i'e not spoke to her yet even when shes in the same room and i took myself of to bed early yeterday for fear of running into her I am ery angry about this, he was one of the original fish i bought for my dad and having him was like a link to my dad and now thatas gone. RIP jaws 2


Tom, that is simply unbelievable! :bash: I don't blame you for feeling the way you do - I'd have wanted to slap her! :bash:

She really is incredibly thoughtless - after all the help you've given her looking after her child (who is, after all, her responsibility and no-one else's), she needs a good talking to and a good slapping!



tomwilson said:


> aparently lol i thought i was a 12 but had to buy some new shoes lately and 12's wouldn't even fit on them:gasp: so had to shop around for some 13's:blush: but hey you know what they say big feet


Well I was always told "big man - small c**k, small man - all c**k" when I was young!" :lol2: Having said that it was a 5 foot nowt man who told me that so he might have had an ulterior motive! :lol2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Had a lie in today. Was amazing!!! Diesel isn't feeling too good, though  Been sick a few times. Poor puppy.


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone 

Just about to get out of bed and make some pancakes from scratch .


----------



## ditta

morning:2thumb:

happy birthday sammy:flrt:

spent yesterday at my sisters hope i havnt brought the lurgy home again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yes!! I said Happy Birthday on FB, but.......

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAM!!!*


----------



## ditta

is MEDUSA too common a name for new baby????


----------



## feorag

Poor puppy diesel! :sad: Bless! :flrt:

Ditta I sincerely hope you didn't bring the lurgy back and I bet Cat is even more so! :2thumb:

Sam - had no idea it was your birthday so:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!


----------



## ditta

eileen, what about my baby name????


----------



## feorag

Oh yes, I forgot - i think Medusa is a good name, but which new critter is it for - presumably your egg eating snake???


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Oh yes, I forgot - i think Medusa is a good name, but which new critter is it for - presumably your egg eating snake???


 yus indeedy, you not think its too common, latin name is Dasypeltis medici , so i was wondering daisy? something medical or medusa?


----------



## feorag

Ah, Medici - Catherine of medici the poisoner! :lol2:

I think medusa is good - I haven't heard of any other snakes called Medusa, whereas there are loads (like mine) called Monty - courtesy of the Monty Python guys!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Ah, Medici - Catherine of medici the poisoner! :lol2:
> 
> I think medusa is good - I haven't heard of any other snakes called Medusa, whereas there are loads (like mine) called Monty - courtesy of the Monty Python guys!


 im loving medusa:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

I think Medusa is a good name .


----------



## ditta

thanks cillah, my little baby is still too tiny to eat eggs so will be tube feeding:gasp: im quite nervous but ali said its easy peasy: victory:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> yus indeedy, you not think its too common, latin name is Dasypeltis medici , so i was wondering daisy? something medical or medusa?


omlette or benedict XD


----------



## Amalthea

I like Medusa, too 

Diesel is still feeling sorry for himself, bless..... And his belly is making some interesting noises. Will see how he's feeling later. Not running a temp and his nose is cold and wet, so not really worried. He's always had a sensitive tummy.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary all day and Im shattered.Took my hoglets over who kept licking me while I was settling them in which made me feel like I was abandoning them 

Ive brought a hoglet home who just wont gain any weight so Im hoping some TLC will help as shes already had maximum meds

ditta, Medusa is a great name, in the wild what would the hatchlings eat?





Sam

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY:flrt:*

*XXX*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> ditta, Medusa is a great name, in the wild what would the hatchlings eat?


Good question Shell - except maybe at the time they would be hatching in the wild there would be lots of small birds nesting around for small eggs????

Colin - presumably you will be on later, so this is what the necklace looks like with a bead to make it hang slightly lower on the thong and without so you can choose.

















For everyone else, these are the rest of the things I've made today. Owls on semi-precious Picture Jasper, spider webs on glass cats eye beads, snakes on different sizes and shapes of black/silver foiled glass and spiders on my favourite beads Galaxy Stars Sand Sun Sitara
































At first glance they look like very shiny black beads, but when the light hits them they are full of sparkle and look blue or purple like this


----------



## Cillah

Oh those beads are very pretty Eileen .


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary all day and Im shattered.Took my hoglets over who kept licking me while I was settling them in which made me feel like I was abandoning them
> 
> Ive brought a hoglet home who just wont gain any weight so Im hoping some TLC will help as shes already had maximum meds
> 
> *ditta, Medusa is a great name, in the wild what would the hatchlings eat?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY:flrt:*
> 
> *XXX*


ive told you shell.......tic tacs:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ive told you shell.......tic tacs:lol2:


 
:lol2: So you did


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Good question Shell - except maybe at the time they would be hatching in the wild there would be lots of small birds nesting around for small eggs????
> 
> Colin - presumably you will be on later, so this is what the necklace looks like with a bead to make it hang slightly lower on the thong and without so you can choose.
> 
> image image
> 
> For everyone else, these are the rest of the things I've made today. Owls on semi-precious Picture Jasper, spider webs on glass cats eye beads, snakes on different sizes and shapes of black/silver foiled glass and spiders on my favourite beads Galaxy Stars Sand Sun Sitara
> 
> image image image image
> 
> 
> At first glance they look like very shiny black beads, but when the light hits them they are full of sparkle and look blue or purple like this
> 
> image


 

As usual, great pretty, shiny things:2thumb: Those beads are lovely:no1:


I wonder how small the birds would be, they are usually fed zebra finch eggs and they are tiny:hmm:



Jen, I hope poor Diesel is feeling better, poor boy


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> ive told you shell.......tic tacs:lol2:


Ah but would you only feed him mint ones cos they look like egg colour or would you feed orange or green ones?


Shell195 said:


> As usual, great pretty, shiny things:2thumb: Those beads are lovely:no1:


Thank you! :lol2:

Shell, does Sophie by any chance have small hands and wrists??? I ask because I made her bracelet, but when I tied the elastic it pulled the beads that half cover other beads in tight and it's come out a bit smaller than I intended. I have big hands and big wrists and I can't actually get it over my hand, so I need to know whether I will have to re-string it or not?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah but would you only feed him mint ones cos they look like egg colour or would you feed orange or green ones?
> Thank you! :lol2:
> 
> Shell, does Sophie by any chance have small hands and wrists??? I ask because I made her bracelet, but when I tied the elastic it pulled the beads that half cover other beads in tight and it's come out a bit smaller than I intended. I have big hands and big wrists and I can't actually get it over my hand, so I need to know whether I will have to re-string it or not?


 


Errmmmmmm, shes out now so will measure her wrist tomorrow but I dont think she has big hands


----------



## feorag

That'd be great. Making elasticated ones are so frustrating because when you use thick elastic the knot just works loose. Today I had a senior moment :roll: I'd tied the knot really tight and for some reason (no idea why) I cut the ends off before I glued it to seal it and the knot just sprung open and all the beads fell off! :devil:

Then the elastic was too short, so I got another piece, tied the knot and this time asked Barry to pull it tight while I put a drop of glue on the knot, then when the glue had set I trimmed off the ends and that was when I realised that where there were plastic or metal rings some of the beads were slightly into the centre hole, so because the elastic was so tight it's ended up about half an inch shorter than it measured when the elastic wasn't pulled tight.

I can easily re-string it, but it would be great if Sophie had nice neat wrists and I didn't have to! :lol2:

And on that note I'm off to bed! Goodnight whoever is there! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen x


----------



## Amalthea

Love those galaxy beads, Eileen!!! Like blue goldstone (one of my favorites)!!

Diesel seems to be feeling a bit better, so I gave him a slice of dry toast just to take the edge off being hungry and I'll give him some chicken tomorrow if he's still feeling better. Poor mutt.

Off to bed.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin - presumably you will be on later, so this is what the necklace looks like with a bead to make it hang slightly lower on the thong and without so you can choose.
> 
> image image


Hi Eieleen, I think it looks better looksbest with the bead bail thing on so the pendant hangs lower, so please can I have it with that please? 

I am rsather drubk right now but I think my judgement is still good :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi Eieleen, I think it looks better looksbest with the bead bail thing on so the pendant hangs lower, so please can I have it with that please?
> 
> *I am rsather drubk right now* but I think my judgement is still good :2thumb:


:no1::2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

booo hes gone


----------



## Amalthea

Don't think you needed to tell us you were drunk, Col


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Love those galaxy beads, Eileen!!! Like blue goldstone (one of my favorites)!!
> 
> Diesel seems to be feeling a bit better, so I gave him a slice of dry toast just to take the edge off being hungry and I'll give him some chicken tomorrow if he's still feeling better. Poor mutt.


I bought them as sitara, but they are a type of goldstone.  I think the difference is that goldstone tends to only reflect gold, these are blue goldstone and they reflect different colours.

Glad to hear Diesel is feeling a bit better! ;2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Hi Eieleen, I think it *looks better looksbest* with the bead bail thing on so the pendant hangs lower, so please can I have it with that please?
> 
> I am *rsather drubk* right now but I think my judgement is still good :2thumb:





Amalthea said:


> Don't think you needed to tell us you were drunk, Col


Don't think he did :lol2: 

What's everyone up to today? It's a lovely sunny, clear blue sky here today, but it's bl**dy freezing! :roll:

I'm sitting here in my PJs, unwashed and dirty :lol2: I need to clean out the rats today cos I couldn't be bothered yesterday, so decided I would do them first and then go and have a long leisurely bath. My arthritic hip is playing up a bit today so it needs a soak. Might need a massage too! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, Diesel is back to his normal self today. He had a small breakfast, cuz I didn't wanna rush anything, and he'll have a bigger dinner.

Need to make a trip out to get stuff to drink and I could really do with starting a new fruit fly culture, cuz the one my bugs are working through isn't gonna last much longer.....

Other than that, it's sofa Sunday...


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone .

I'm just about to shower then off to Martins mums so she can do his hair, then into work to find out hours, then shopping, then back to Martins mums for tea then home to clean all the pets bar Dippy out .

Still waiting for baby mice. She is huuuge.


----------



## feorag

Sounds good to me! The sofa Sunday bit! :lol2:

I'm still drinking my tea and chatting on here and Barry is watching the Grand Prix, so haven't even started the rats yet!


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I look forward to our Sofa Sundays!! Shame we have to ruin it by going out, as well 

Sounds like you're a busy bee today, Cilla!!


----------



## Cillah

A little but it'll just make tonight more rewarding


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive been up since 9.30 but Im still not dressed:lol2:
Glad Diesel is feeling better

Besides cleaning out the Jirds and taking the dogs for a run then not much else on, I do have to go get food for dinner as Sunday roast has been requested:roll:


ETA We just put a jumper on Harley and hes actually kept it on, Im delighted as he sometimes looks really chilly


----------



## feorag

I think Barry and I musst have had a sofa Saturday yesterday then, but he was on his chair watching TV and I was sitting at the dining table making jewellery or on the sofa talking to people on here. Either way we did fook all all day! :lol2:

Shell, that's good news about Harley because i'm sure it's benefit to them when it's really cold but they're determined to go out and have a foray into the garden. I've nearly finished Dennis's jumper, just got to pick up and knit the welt and then sew it up. Remember you said he didn't like a welt around the armholes, so I just finished it off with 2 rows to tidy it up, is that OK, or do you want just the holes left as they are without any edging??


----------



## ditta

I WANT A BUSY BEE JUMPER:whip:


----------



## ditta

oh and guess what????, ive got a cold coming on:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> I WANT A BUSY BEE JUMPER:whip:


:roll2: PMSL!!




ditta said:


> oh and guess what????, ive got a cold coming on:bash::bash::bash:


Better than the sh1ts though! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think Barry and I musst have had a sofa Saturday yesterday then, but he was on his chair watching TV and I was sitting at the dining table making jewellery or on the sofa talking to people on here. Either way we did fook all all day! :lol2:
> 
> Shell, that's good news about Harley because i'm sure it's benefit to them when it's really cold but they're determined to go out and have a foray into the garden. I've nearly finished Dennis's jumper, just got to pick up and knit the welt and then sew it up. Remember you said he didn't like a welt around the armholes, so I just finished it off with 2 rows to tidy it up, is that OK, or do you want just the holes left as they are without any edging??


 
2 rows is fine Eileen:2thumb:
Do you have any wool left over as if you do and Harley accepts his jumper which is a kitten one you did, that is now to small and looks like a vest on him :lol2:then I will be wanting a Harley jumper. He is smaller than Dennis so I would need to get some measurements

I will get a photo of Harley in his vest:lol2:
He doesnt actually seem bothered after trying to reverse out of it as they do:lol2:
The 2 boys will go and play out nekkid then dive inside the nearest persons top to warm up but its no fun having an ice cold tummy pressed against your bare skin:gasp:

Ive just had the dogs out after shopping, I only went into Asda for dinner and ended up spending £50:gasp: It was ok though as Steve paid:whistling2:
When I got up this morning I put my newly washed and dried clothes in a pile ready to put on and didnt notice until I was in Asda that I had a wet patch, you guessed it, bloody cat pee:bash:
I now need a bath again as I feel kinda smelly:blush:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> I WANT A BUSY BEE JUMPER:whip:


 

You and Dennis would match:lol2:


----------



## ditta

i want to match dennis:2thumb::2thumb:


well ive scrubbed the hall and stairs, did it in my slippers now they are wet:bash:, bloody chickens:bash::bash:


im snotty and coughing:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Made my first ever fruit fly culture and the bugs seem to be enjoying the goop at the bottom..... Guess that's a good sign. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone thank you for all your birthday wishes I did haqve a great day hence why i wasn't online at all. Was taken out for the whole day by Glyn and spoilt rotten form the moment i got up till i went to bed. HE brought he most gorgeous white gold and tanzinite ring and 3 snakes and a few others pressies and then after a day out shopping he brought me home only to take me back out for a lovely meal and quiet soft drink in our local carvery then a dvd at home. He made me feel like i was a princess which is the first time any man has done that for me and i love him even more than ever
Oh and forgot to add he got me two birthday cakes one is a lovely forever friends the other was a death by chocolate cake which includes tombstone and dead mans fingers coming out of the cake lol all edible


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone thank you for all your birthday wishes I did haqve a great day hence why i wasn't online at all. Was taken out for the whole day by Glyn and spoilt rotten form the moment i got up till i went to bed. HE brought he most gorgeous white gold and tanzinite ring and 3 snakes and a few others pressies and then after a day out shopping he brought me home only to take me back out for a lovely meal and quiet soft drink in our local carvery then a dvd at home. He made me feel like i was a princess which is the first time any man has done that for me and i love him even more than ever






Happy Birthday!!


----------



## sammy1969

_jake_ said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Cheeky sod lol and ty for the wishes


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :no1::2thumb:


Ssssshhhhhhhhhhhh...............I don't think anyone's noticed! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ssssshhhhhhhhhhhh...............I don't think anyone's noticed! :whistling2:


:lol2:good night?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:good night?


 It was, thanks hun. Plenty of Vodka & Coke, SingStar, a good laugh & none at my expense :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

No hangover Col:whistling2:

Sammy, Im glad you had a great birthday. It sounds like Glyn is a star:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Harley now seems to be a jumper wearing cat:2thumb:I put one of Dennis`s outgrown kitten jumpers on him today and instead of kicking it off in an instant its been on all day:flrt:
I took some pics and on one of them he looks like a Munchkin cat:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> It was, thanks hun. Plenty of Vodka & Coke, SingStar, a good laugh & none at my expense :lol2:


excellant


----------



## _jake_

I think that you are beautiful. She's so lovely, she's so lovely, she's so lovely, shes so lovely.


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> I think that you are beautiful. She's so lovely, she's so lovely, she's so lovely, shes so lovely.


 

You cant sing Jake, maybe you should stick to your day job:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jai have you seen this? Rat help please


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jai have you seen this? Rat help please


answered 
wish ppl would ring their vet and not rely on the net  hope the poor lil things will be ok


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> answered
> *wish ppl would ring their vet and not rely on the net*  hope the poor lil things will be ok


 
I know:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx




----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> 2 rows is fine Eileen:2thumb:
> *Great - 2 rows it'll be then.*
> 
> Do you have any wool left over as if you do and Harley accepts his jumper which is a kitten one you did, that is now to small and looks like a vest on him :lol2:then I will be wanting a Harley jumper. He is smaller than Dennis so I would need to get some measurements
> 
> *Yes, there's loads of wool left over, so if won't be a problem to make another one for Harley. Just get me his measurements. *
> 
> I will get a photo of Harley in his vest:lol2:
> 
> *Had to say I PMSL at that photo of him in Dennis's baby jumper! *
> 
> 
> Ive just had the dogs out after shopping, I only went into Asda for dinner and ended up spending £50:gasp: It was ok though as Steve paid:whistling2:
> 
> *That sound so familiar! :lol2: the number of times I fill a conveyor belt with food and say to the till assistant that I only came in for some milk! :lol2:*
> 
> When I got up this morning I put my newly washed and dried clothes in a pile ready to put on and didnt notice until I was in Asda that I had a wet patch, you guessed it, bloody cat pee:bash:


*That sounds like me an' all! I have a habit of throwing my coat over the end of the banister when I come in and there's been a number of times that I've been out and put my hand up to my face and realised that a cat has walked down the stairs and sprayed on the sleeve! :roll:*



sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone thank you for all your birthday wishes I did haqve a great day hence why i wasn't online at all. Was taken out for the whole day by Glyn and spoilt rotten form the moment i got up till i went to bed. HE brought he most gorgeous white gold and tanzinite ring and 3 snakes and a few others pressies and then after a day out shopping he brought me home only to take me back out for a lovely meal and quiet soft drink in our local carvery then a dvd at home. He made me feel like i was a princess which is the first time any man has done that for me and i love him even more than ever
> Oh and forgot to add he got me two birthday cakes one is a lovely forever friends the other was a death by chocolate cake which includes tombstone and dead mans fingers coming out of the cake lol all edible


that sounds like a lovely day and a lovely man! :2thumb:

So glad you had a great day!


----------



## feorag

Cat, we cross posted - look at you, you skinny biatch!! :lol2:

Baby's gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs921.snc4/73465_10150290316625077_836100076_15417572_3483347_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
Motherhood suits you Cat:flrt:


That old jumper of Dennis`s was the first one to hand this morning but he hasnt bothered about it all day, even if he did look very silly:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Motherhood suits you Cat:flrt:
> 
> 
> That old jumper of Dennis`s was the first one to hand this morning but he hasnt bothered about it all day, even if he did look very silly:lol2:


you bein serious? 

i thought it suited me too til she broke wind!!:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, nope still a fat biatch, just not as fat as i was :lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you bein serious?
> 
> i thought it suited me too til she broke wind!!:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, nope still a fat biatch, just not as fat as i was :lol2:


Nope - you're not! :bash:

At least, if you are still fat then I am mountainous! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> Nope - you're not! :bash:
> 
> At least, if you are still fat then I am mountainous! :gasp:


 

Me too Eileen:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

a womans body fat percentage should be between 20-30%, mine is still up there at 40%!!! so god knows what it was at when i started this weight loss!! still got a stone and a half to go so until thats gone, im still fat :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Cheeky sod lol and ty for the wishes


 happy birthday sammy, wasn't on yesterday


----------



## _jake_

I'm an amazing singer i'll have you know Shell! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> No hangover Col:whistling2:
> 
> Sammy, Im glad you had a great birthday. It sounds like Glyn is a star:no1:


He really is couldnt have wished for anything better and he is still being really nice to me today lol helping in kitchen etc and with the pets he is truly worth his wieghtin gold lol and i wouldnt swap him for anthing


----------



## sammy1969

ty tom was a great day thanx to my angel Glyn


----------



## Cillah

Glad to hear you had such a good day Sammy


----------



## sammy1969

ty Cilla i was spoilt lol even got disney films as i havent seen most of them sad child that i am lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> ty Cilla i was spoilt lol even got disney films as i havent seen most of them sad child that i am lol


 disney films are awsome


----------



## sammy1969

so i hear but not seen most of them i think i have about ten now thats it lol


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> disney films are awsome



Old Disney films anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Old Disney films anyway. :whistling2:


 indeed, cba with all the teeny crap they seem to spout these days


----------



## Shell195

I love Aristocats:flrt:

I watched "How to train your dragon" today, it was an awesome film


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I love Aristocats:flrt:
> 
> I watched "How to train your dragon" today, it was an awesome film


 haven't seen how to train your dragon but its a dream works :whistling2:

i love aristocats to


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> a womans body fat percentage should be between 20-30%, mine is still up there at 40%!!! so god knows what it was at when i started this weight loss!! still got a stone and a half to go so until thats gone, im still fat :lol2:


In that case I wishj I was as fat as you!

Shell, did you see my post about the jumpers cos I think we cross posted when Cat posted.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I love Aristocats:flrt:
> 
> I watched "How to train your dragon" today, it was an awesome film


that was the only disnet film i posessed till Glyn came alone lol and i had only seen jungle book dumbo and 101 dalmations of the classics now i have a few more lol and seen probably about 15 including some of the modern ones
Also dream works is now once again owned by Disney Tom


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> In that case I wishj I was as fat as you!
> 
> Shell, did you see my post about the jumpers cos I think we cross posted when Cat posted.


 
The 2 boys will look great in matching jumpers:flrt:
I need to measure Harley round his neck, belly and back length ?


----------



## feorag

Yes, chest circumference, neck circumference and length from where you want the top of the neck to start to where you want the waist to end.


----------



## Cillah

Just ironed my uniform for work tomorrow. Still sounds weird to say =D


----------



## Amalthea

I LOVE Disney!! 

And on that note, I'm off to bed *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I LOVE Disney!!
> 
> And on that note, I'm off to bed *lol*


 short but sweet :lol2:
night jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> No hangover Col:whistling2:
> 
> Sammy, Im glad you had a great birthday. It sounds like Glyn is a star:no1:


Nope, no hangover Shell, I don't get hungover


----------



## Zoo-Man

Theres nothing better than getting all comfy on the settee/in bed nice & warm to watch a good ol Disney! Lion King, Jungle Book, Dumbo, Little Mermaid,.................ahhhh


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Theres nothing better than getting all comfy on the settee/in bed nice & warm to watch a good ol Disney! Lion King, Jungle Book, Dumbo, Little Mermaid,.................ahhhh


i need to see the lion king i haven't seen it since i was little


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i need to see the *loin king* i haven't seen it since i was little


 
If I didnt know that was a typo I would have said it was a rude film:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> If I didnt know that was a typo I would have said it was a rude film:lol2:


:lol2: you never know, there could be The Loin King DVD sat on someone's shelf somewhere! After all, there is Shaving Ryan's Privates! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: you never know, there could be The Loin King DVD sat on someone's shelf somewhere! After all, there is Shaving Ryan's Privates! :lol2:


 i assure you both it was a typo and i know nothing about whether there is a loin king in existence or not, lets hope not anyway


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i assure you both it was a typo and i know nothing about whether there is a loin king in existence or not, lets hope not anyway


 
:lol2: We knew that already Tom and no there isnt as Ive checked:whistling2:

Im off to bed now, night x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: We knew that already Tom and no there isnt as Ive checked:whistling2:
> 
> Im off to bed now, night x


:lol2: *Shell's been googling dirty films everyone!!!*


----------



## Zoo-Man

And Goodnight Shell x


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: *Shell's been googling dirty films everyone!!!*


should that not be oogeling


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> should that not be oogeling


Ah, that aswell! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

the lion king is really popular with the furry community apparently


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> the lion king is really popular with the furry community apparently


I thought it was just really popular with everyone! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought it was just really popular with everyone! :lol2:


 me to


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought it was just really popular with everyone! :lol2:


well yes but not in the same way :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well yes but not in the same way :whistling2:


Im not following you :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not following you :blush:


 me neither 

but now it looks like i'm following you :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not following you :blush:


hmmmm 
what im saying is a 6 year old sees the film in a different way to what a furry will.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hmmmm
> what im saying is a 6 year old sees the film in a different way to what a furry will.....


Ah, you mean the wierdos who get off on dressing up as animals! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, you mean the wierdos who get off on dressing up as animals! :gasp:


hmmm id say yes but its more than that really, read an article in bizarre mag about it ages ago


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hmmm id say yes but its more than that really, read an article in bizarre mag about it ages ago


I think you need to clarify! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I think you need to clarify! :lol2:


well my understanding of it is that instead of the common view of furries being ppl who are attracted to animals , they are people who feel more attuned as an animal and find other anthromorphic examples of interest , not always an attraction but an empathy maybe
been a while since i read it but thats the gist i got


----------



## sammy1969

me thinks oyu may be right lol sounds rude to me


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well my understanding of it is that instead of the common view of furries being ppl who are attracted to animals , they are people who feel more attuned as an animal and find other anthromorphic examples of interest , not always an attraction but an empathy maybe
> been a while since i read it but thats the gist i got


Mmm, I think I get you!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> me thinks oyu may be right lol sounds rude to me


lol just you wait....


Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I think I get you!


 what a weird turn this thread took tonight :lol2: i bet theres loads of coffee hitting the screen when shell and eileen get on :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol just you wait....
> 
> what a weird turn this thread took tonight :lol2: i bet theres loads of coffee hitting the screen when shell and eileen get on :lol2:


 think there's a few furrys on this forum, i read one post about a grl who draws pictures of dragons doing it with her OH once anyway, but i supose that would make her a scaley anyway wouldn't it


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> think there's a few furrys on this forum, i read one post about *a grl who draws pictures of dragons doing it with her OH *once anyway, but i supose that would make her a scaley anyway wouldn't it


WTF??? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> WTF??? :gasp:


 pretty sure cba trawling through 18 plus to find it though, there was also another forum member discussing taking a week of work and spending the time as an animal while her OH looked after her ie. feeding, grooming etc


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> pretty sure cba trawling through 18 plus to find it though, there was also another forum member discussing taking a week of work and spending the time as an animal while her OH looked after her ie. feeding, grooming etc


Thats................different! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> think there's a few furrys on this forum, i read *one post about a grl who draws pictures of dragons doing it with her OH once* anyway, but i supose that would make her a scaley anyway wouldn't it


i know who your on about and thats not really it, i know shes a furry and has drawn anthro pics , her OH is too afaik


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i know who your on about and thats not really it, i know shes a furry and has drawn anthro pics , her OH is too afaik


 yeah think we're on about the same person


----------



## sammy1969

ok now this convo has gone awry lol i hav ejsut nearly sprayed drink everywhere and choked to death ll


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> ok now this convo has gone awry lol i hav ejsut nearly sprayed drink everywhere and choked to death ll


 poor sammy deep breaths now


----------



## sammy1969

lol i need the breath first


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> lol i need the breath first


 inhale exhale inhale exhale


----------



## sammy1969

in and out yep i know that lol but need to get the air to get in there somehow lol big breaths are not all they are cracked up to be lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> in and out yep i know that lol but need to get the air to get in there somehow lol big breaths are not all they are cracked up to be lol


 do you need mouth to mouth?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

well big breaths arent helping much glyns might though lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> well big breaths arent helping much glyns might though lol


 i think theres going to be some water damage to a few computers tomorrow


----------



## sammy1969

i would imagine so lol but it is good to laugh now and then


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> i would imagine so lol but it is good to laugh now and then


 it is always good to laugh 


wonder where col and jaime have got to


----------



## sammy1969

hmm not sure lol maybe slipped off to bed which is where i am heading shortly


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im still here! : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im still here! : victory:


 just sitting quietly


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just sitting quietly


No, was watching stuff on YouTube


----------



## sammy1969

well just name for last snake glyn got me as bday pressy lol jaimi came up with it lol


----------



## tomwilson

i'm off to bedage night all


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> well just name for last snake glyn got me as bday pressy lol jaimi came up with it lol


BECAUSE IM GREAT
and stuff


----------



## sammy1969

yep pyoi are night tom and me of for night too


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, what were you lot on last night:lol2:

Just made a vet appointment for tomorrow for Sophies Devon as his IBD flare up hasnt gone yet. I was hoping the same vet would castrate the new chinnie but hes not on ops so will have to think again

Its a beautiful morning here, all white and crispy. I hope it warms up a bit though as its so cold


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Me first on at 10:25am :gasp:



ami_j said:


> what a weird turn this thread took tonight :lol2: i bet theres loads of coffee hitting the screen when shell and eileen get on :lol2:


Nothing hitting the screen here, I'm just sitting in wonderment at what I was reading and thinking "FFS" to myself! :roll:


Zoo-Man said:


> I thought it was just really popular with everyone! :lol2:


You've only got to look at how many cat and other littloe furry critters have beenj called Simba and Nala to know how popular the Lion King is with people who have furries (see how I clarified that bit?? :halo


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! Me first on at 10:25am :gasp:
> 
> Nothing hitting the screen here, I'm just sitting in wonderment at what I was reading and thinking "FFS" to myself! :roll:
> You've only got to look at how many cat and other littloe furry critters have beenj called Simba and Nala to know how popular the Lion King is with people who have furries (see how I clarified that bit?? :halo


 
If you stopped cross posting woman you would see that I was on first at 10.26:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> If you stopped cross posting woman you would see that I was on first at 10.26:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 i'm third at 10.49


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm third at 10.49


 


Morning Tom


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Morning Tom


 good morn fair lady


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> If you stopped cross posting woman you would see that I was on first at 10.26:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:lol2: That's cos you ended up at the bottom of the previous page, so I didn't even see it when mine appeared, although I should have know you'd be there somewhere! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning *waves*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Morning *waves*


 'waves back'


----------



## Shell195

Morning Jen and Eileen
Anybody got anything interesting on today?


----------



## Amalthea

Nope.... Not working today. May clean out the pinny gigs, but am out of hay (crap).


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Morning Jen and Eileen
> Anybody got anything interesting on today?


 i have a stock take later but thats not intreresting:bash:


----------



## ditta

im here and snotty, im going to collect my GREAT neice from nursery today, just in case i have to do it for real, so they know who i am.........then collecy my sisiters bunnies to fetch home to take to vet in morning for neutering.........babydice will be going too for her boosters, 

eileen i think babydice has been looking at dennis and harley pics




thats my bloody t shirt..........and she was under the duvet, talk about wearing many layers!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Looks cozy!


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> im here and snotty, im going to collect my GREAT neice from nursery today, just in case i have to do it for real, so they know who i am.........then collecy my sisiters bunnies to fetch home to take to vet in morning for neutering.........babydice will be going too for her boosters,
> 
> eileen i think babydice has been looking at dennis and harley pics
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs830.snc4/69058_10150289911505077_836100076_15407852_4523267_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> thats my bloody t shirt..........and she was under the duvet, talk about wearing many layers!!!!!!!


 cute:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> No, was watching stuff on YouTube


You mean :censor:! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> You mean :censor:! :whistling2:


 

Haha Clark, you spying on Colin:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> You mean :censor:! :whistling2:


 i assumed he was off watching kylie again:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> im here and snotty, im going to collect my GREAT neice from nursery today, just in case i have to do it for real, so they know who i am.........then collecy my sisiters bunnies to fetch home to take to vet in morning for neutering.........babydice will be going too for her boosters,
> 
> eileen i think babydice has been looking at dennis and harley pics
> 
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs830.snc4/69058_10150289911505077_836100076_15407852_4523267_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> thats my bloody t shirt..........and she was under the duvet, talk about wearing many layers!!!!!!!


 
She thinks shes cuddling Daddy Steve:flrt:He is Dices number one fan:no1:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> eileen i think babydice has been looking at dennis and harley pics
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs830.snc4/69058_10150289911505077_836100076_15407852_4523267_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> thats my bloody t shirt..........and she was under the duvet, talk about wearing many layers!!!!!!!


Trust a skunk to go over the top though! :roll:

I've just made a hematite skunk necklace for Selina and some new snake and ferret earrings. Thought I might start another thread with a bit more of my new jewellery to see if I can get some more orders.


----------



## Amalthea

Add in my vampire bite necklace..... I bet it'll go down a treat


----------



## Shell195

I need to measure Harley:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Afternoon .

Just got back from work. Not working again until Thursday now .


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Add in my vampire bite necklace..... I bet it'll go down a treat


Coincidentally I told her about your necklace and she's asked for one - I thought she'd like it cos it's her kind of thing too! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Coincidentally I told her about your necklace and she's asked for one - I thought she'd like it cos it's her kind of thing too! :2thumb:


Toldja it's brilliant!! Post still hasn't come today, but I am hoping it arrives this afternoon!



Cillah said:


> Afternoon .
> 
> Just got back from work. Not working again until Thursday now .


Today was my day off and now I am working every day til after Halloween


----------



## Amalthea

The package came today, Eileen!!!  Gonna wear it to work tomorrow *grins* THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Cilla! Check it out (and notice it's location)

HANDMADE SMALL PET / RAT / HAMSTER / MICE HOME/CAGE*WOW on eBay (end time 31-Oct-10 19:46:07 GMT)

Thought it was quite cute


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Cilla! Check it out (and notice it's location)
> 
> HANDMADE SMALL PET / RAT / HAMSTER / MICE HOME/CAGE*WOW on eBay (end time 31-Oct-10 19:46:07 GMT)
> 
> Thought it was quite cute


 cute but can't beleive her rats didn't chew out of it


----------



## Amalthea

Me neither, honestly..... I wouldn't put rats in there.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Cilla! Check it out (and notice it's location)
> 
> HANDMADE SMALL PET / RAT / HAMSTER / MICE HOME/CAGE*WOW on eBay (end time 31-Oct-10 19:46:07 GMT)
> 
> Thought it was quite cute


thats some poor feedback :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Cilla! Check it out (and notice it's location)
> 
> HANDMADE SMALL PET / RAT / HAMSTER / MICE HOME/CAGE*WOW on eBay (end time 31-Oct-10 19:46:07 GMT)
> 
> Thought it was quite cute


 

It looks like a dolls house for meece:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> It looks like a dolls house for meece:flrt:


 
That's what I thought!! Would be super cute done up for meecicles!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> It looks like a dolls house for meece:flrt:


 does anyone remember a kids TV show with mice in a model vilage


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> does anyone remember a kids TV show with mice in a model vilage


 

I remember that, what was it called?


----------



## Cillah

I'm watching it. :whistling2:

If it doesn't get too many bids Martin says we will hopefully win and pick it up. It's very cute .


----------



## Amalthea

Knew you'd like it!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Knew you'd like it!!


Yes and it means I could keep some extra babies from my pregnant girl. She's taking forever to give birth but I've only seen her head poking out of the nest today so who knows .

I am imagine mousie dining room and bed rooms and Awwh it could be so cute!


----------



## Amalthea

You would know if she's had babies..... They are LOUD!


----------



## feorag

Glad it arrived safely Jen and that you're happy with it. Does it fasten OK at the neck. I hopefully made it small enough that you could fasten it easily on the chain, but the chains long enough to make it last if you put a little weight on (like pregnancy! :whistling2

:hmm: Found myself wondering if I should turn my dolls mansion into a wee hoosie for critters! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> You would know if she's had babies..... They are LOUD!


I've heard a few squeaks but nothing exciting. I'd really say any day now. She's fat but only the back end of her like a proper mummy tummy. Her swirls are stretched out


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it fits perfectly, Eileen  Didja get the monies, as well? 

Bless her, Cilla!! I always feel bad for Mama critters near the end of their pregnancy. Pinky squeaks sound different than normal mousie squeaks... You'll know


----------



## feorag

Sorry Jen, forgot to say it had come in safely - thanks!


----------



## Amalthea

No need to apologise  Just making sure


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Haha Clark, you spying on Colin:lol2:





tomwilson said:


> i assumed he was off watching kylie again:lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## punky_jen

Yay Zuko and Boomy are home  (o/h and I went away for the wkend, so I left zuko with a friend).

They get on really well, and havn't stopped playing since we bought them over at 3pm lol.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I remember that, what was it called?


 can't remember just rember this little town with lots of mice and a narrator talking about what they wheredoing and saying


CE1985F said:


> :whistling2:


 was i right then:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> You mean :censor:! :whistling2:


What does :censor: mean? I was watching Harry Hill clips, you know, that hilarious person that you don't find funny at all cos your wierd! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> What does :censor: mean? I was watching Harry Hill clips, you know, that hilarious person that you don't find funny at all cos your wierd! :lol2:


 oi no domestics allowed in here:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> oi no domestics allowed in here:devil:


Thats Cat & Ditta's thing, not ours! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> What does :censor: mean? I was watching Harry Hill clips, you know, that hilarious person that you don't find funny at all cos your wierd! :lol2:


So do you have weird taste in men, then Colin??? :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats Cat & Ditta's thing, not ours! :lol2:


 they can bicker as long as they keep their feminine hands away from our man flu :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home from watching Paranormal Activity 2.... Had it's creepy moments, but wasn't as creepy as the first one. The best part, though, was the audience's nervous giggles at the end when everybody is expecting something to happen *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> So do you have weird taste in men, then Colin??? :whistling2:


No! David beckham is just on the loo, & Hugh Jackman is in the garden picking up after the dogs, but when they are free I will ask them about my taste in men.......


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> they can bicker as long as they keep their *feminine* hands away from our man flu :devil:


You _have _met Cat & Ditta haven't you???

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> No! David beckham is just on the loo, & Hugh Jackman is in the garden picking up after the dogs, but when they are free I will ask them about my taste in men.......


Oh! So you have similar taste to me then! :lol2:

Well I'm off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


----------



## ditta

im here with sore ears ,burning chest, snot, and wide awake eyes, i took my sleeper at 9pm and im still awake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bash::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Eww!! David Beckham!! _*Really*_?!? Hugh Jackman... YUM! That Beckham thing... No.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh! So you have similar taste to me then! :lol2:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


Ah, a woman after my own heart! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> What does :censor: mean? I was watching Harry Hill clips, you know, that hilarious person that you don't find funny at all cos your wierd! :lol2:


 

I cant stand Harry Hill:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Eww!! David Beckham!! _*Really*_?!? Hugh Jackman... YUM! That Beckham thing... No.


Oh Jen, Becks is lush! Fair does, he may not have much up top, but that body, pwoar!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I cant stand Harry Hill:bash:


You'll get on with Clark then! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

coughcough spluttersplutter


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> coughcough spluttersplutter


There, there:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

i got to be up really early for baby dices booster:whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> You _have _met Cat & Ditta haven't you???
> 
> :lol2:


 i have, they are lovely ladies, they just can't have my man flu they can have regular flu like all the other women out there.









for collin








for me:blush:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i got to be up really early for baby dices booster:whip:


 
and to infect the vet:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i have, they are lovely ladies, they just can't have my man flu they can have regular flu like all the other women out there.
> 
> image
> for collin
> image
> for me:blush:


Nice, but he is better as Wolverine! :flrt:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> and to infect the vet:whistling2:


 wel some very kind person infected so its only fair i spread it around, these rabbits ime taking of my sisiters for nueturinf are bloody bald they bin bonkin so much they should have been there 3 weeks ago but for my bumwee:whip:


----------



## ditta

my spells not good cos i had tablet


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... harry Hill irritates me, too.... I wanna hit him. Hard.

Oh, Van Helsing... YUM! And whats-her-face isn't too bad, either 

The thing that completely turns me off David Beckham is his voice and (lack of) brain.... Makes him not even look nice to me. YUCK!


----------



## Amalthea

Just walked the mutt and am off to bed.. Early start tomorrow for work. Meh.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jen x


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice, but he is better as Wolverine! :flrt:


 for collin








i'm not to fussed on any of the x-men cast though so for me


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> for collin
> image
> i'm not to fussed on any of the x-men cast though so for me
> image


Ahh, much better!

The second pic didnt show up though. Who was it? Rogue?


----------



## ditta

:whip:


Zoo-Man said:


> Ahh, much better!
> 
> The second pic didnt show up though. Who was it? Rogue?


 me in mi dressing gown:whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> :whip:
> me in mi dressing gown:whip:


Oooooooooo :mf_dribble:


----------



## ditta

nighty night:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> nighty night:flrt:


Goodnight hun x


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ahh, much better!
> 
> The second pic didnt show up though. Who was it? Rogue?


 nah was a picture of blink from the exiles


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nah was a picture of blink from the exiles


Oh well :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh well :lol2:


 oi i can fantasise about the fictional pert boobies and round Rs of a purple drawing if i wish i'll have you know:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> oi i can fantasise about the fictional pert boobies and round Rs of a purple drawing if i wish i'll have you know:devil:


:lol2:

When I was at high school, I had a bit of a thing for Rogue from the original animated X-Men series! hehe


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> 
> When I was at high school, I had a bit of a thing for Rogue from the original animated X-Men series! hehe


 :lol2: i was a bit young to be atracted to them when i was watching it


----------



## Zoo-Man

David Beckham, for Jen hehe

YouTube - david beckham bo selecta

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning *yawn*

Tom, I blame you for my choice of bedtime movies (I like background noise when I'm sleeping).... Van Helsing 

Will watch that link later, Col x


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Im just getting ready to go to the vets.
Spam has appeared on other pets and the english is awful. Im presuming they are selling handbags, Ive not clicked the links but have reported it.
Heres part of the wording

"I was bought for my mother, because her birthday in two

weeks is an appropriate gift to a meaningful and suffering"

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Morning *yawn*
> 
> Tom, I blame you for my choice of bedtime movies (I like background noise when I'm sleeping).... Van Helsing
> 
> Will watch that link later, Col x


 

I like background noise when I sleep but prefer it to be purring cats and snoring dogs:flrt:


----------



## ditta

im just back from vets:lol2:babydice now back under duvet:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone 

I'm debating on whether or not I should get out of bed


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I'm debating on whether or not I should get out of bed


 dont bother cillah, think i may return to mine soon :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> dont bother cillah, think i may return to mine soon :lol2:


Haha I had to as the rats were demanding breakfast. 

Might as well bring the duvet downstairs and watch some TV. So lazy today!


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Amalthea said:


> Eww!! David Beckham!! _*Really*_?!? Hugh Jackman... YUM! That Beckham thing... No.


Well - if you just looked at David Beckham, there's a helluva lot of men less attractive than him. I agree I would have to gag him if we were "you know what-ing" :lol2: but I'd still manage to do it with pleasure (hopefully of course)! :roll2: PMSL!



Shell195 said:


> I like background noise when I sleep but prefer it to be purring cats and snoring dogs:flrt:


I'm happy with purring cats, but can't stand snoring Barry's! It really does my head in and stops me getting to sleep at night! I spend all night with twitching legs from kicking him! :halo:

Ditta, sorry you're all snotty and grotty, hope you feel better soon. :2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F

: victory:


Zoo-Man said:


> No! David beckham is just on the loo, & Hugh Jackman is in the garden picking up after the dogs, but when they are free I will ask them about my taste in men.......


Oi, David is here for me!



Amalthea said:


> Eww!! David Beckham!! _*Really*_?!? Hugh Jackman... YUM! That Beckham thing... No.


How dare you say anything bad about david!



Shell195 said:


> I cant stand Harry Hill:bash:


 Some1 else who can't stand him!



Amalthea said:


> Yeah... harry Hill irritates me, too.... I wanna hit him. Hard.
> 
> Oh, Van Helsing... YUM! And whats-her-face isn't too bad, either
> 
> The thing that completely turns me off David Beckham is his voice and (lack of) brain.... Makes him not even look nice to me. YUCK!


Good on the harry hill, Bad on the beckham stuff!



Amalthea said:


> Morning *yawn*
> 
> Tom, I blame you for my choice of bedtime movies (I like background noise when I'm sleeping).... Van Helsing
> 
> Will watch that link later, Col x


I need background noise too! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Col does the night shift and Clark does the day shift:2thumb:

Thats me back from vets, then back home to drop animals off before I went shopping. Ive forgotten cat litter so back out shortly:whip:

Boebee(Bilbo) the rex now has more Synulox, continue with pred and a 7 day course of Panacur, if none of these work within 7 days then hes to go back and have stuff to slow down his gut
My old chinnie now has Metacam and more Baytril, hopefully the Metacam will reduce the inflammation on her lungs, hes seems to think she could have an underlying problem and even if he x rayed her anything found would be treated the same way.


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Beckham NEEDS a gag.... *shudders*

Gary an dI are heading off to Barburrito for dinner tonight. Got a free one on our card, so we'll only pay for mine (and I get 20% off, as well). YUM!


----------



## Cillah

That sounds nice Jen!

When Martin gets home from work, he's making a pasta bake. I feel poorly though.. But pasta bake is too yummy to pass up


----------



## Amalthea

I LOVE Barburrito! *drools* Not had it in a while, though.... Pasta bake is tasty, too  We had one not long ago. Tuna and cheese *grins*


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I LOVE Barburrito! *drools* Not had it in a while, though.... Pasta bake is tasty, too  We had one not long ago. Tuna and cheese *grins*


I've never had Barburrito before :gasp:
It still sounds tasty though 

Pasta bake is alright, it's better when you're not cooking it. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Boebee(Bilbo) the rex now has more Synulox, continue with pred and a 7 day course of Panacur, if none of these work within 7 days then hes to go back and have stuff to slow down his gut
> My old chinnie now has Metacam and more Baytril, hopefully the Metacam will reduce the inflammation on her lungs, hes seems to think she could have an underlying problem and even if he x rayed her anything found would be treated the same way.


I hope that works for Boebee and your old chinnie. I remember many years ago I had a year like you and I was never away from the vets - I think I paid for their annual holiday! :lol2:

We're having fresh salmon salad for tea tonight! :mf_dribble:

Jen, do you know if your mum has posted off the charms yet?? I don't know whether I should be looking for them or not yet! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Don't know, Eileen. Will ask her 

There's a Barburrito in the city center, Cilla.... By Piccadilly Gardens


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I hope that works for Boebee and your old chinnie. I remember many years ago I had a year like you and I was never away from the vets - I think I paid for their annual holiday! :lol2:
> 
> We're having fresh salmon salad for tea tonight! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Jen, do you know if your mum has posted off the charms yet?? I don't know whether I should be looking for them or not yet! :lol2:


 
Our vet has quite a few holidays a year and I think we pay for them all.....................

Ive just cooked fresh Salmon for Chris for his tea:lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Don't know, Eileen. Will ask her
> 
> There's a Barburrito in the city center, Cilla.... By Piccadilly Gardens


Will have to try it next time I'm there. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* You definitely do!! I get the steak burrito. YUM!

Eileen, this is Mom's response:



> No. I can't get to the post office until Friday. I have them ready, but I'm working downtown so I don't get near the post office until well after they're closed. I will be so glad when I'm done here. Been helping out on another audit that's coming up to a deadline.


----------



## ditta

yawns......just had a duvet afternoon with babydice, just to make sure she didnt react to her injection you understand:whistling2:, off to my sisters soon to return her ball less rabbits:lol2:


----------



## ditta

YouTube - Cat vs Printer - The Translation


just hysterical:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, this is Mom's response:


Thanks Jen" It's not a probelm, just so I know what's happening.



ditta said:


> YouTube - Cat vs Printer - The Translation
> 
> 
> just hysterical:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> YouTube - Cat vs Printer - The Translation
> 
> 
> just hysterical:lol2:





feorag said:


> Thanks Jen" It's not a probelm, just so I know what's happening.
> 
> :lol2:


 
I was to busy laughing at Purdy watching the video to watch it myself, she was hysterical:roll2:
Mum`s best girl:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

evening lady's


----------



## feorag

Evening Tom - how are you?


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Col does the night shift and Clark does the day shift:2thumb:


 
I do abit of both really, but don't post much! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Clark you've outdone yourself today - that's 3 posts!!! :gasp:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Clark you've outdone yourself today - that's 3 posts!!! :gasp:


That's just in here!!! I've also posted in Shelled and Exotics. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Evening Tom - how are you?


 i'm








or for anyone who's not jaime or cilla, i have a cough my chest feels weak after 3 days of it


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> i'm
> image
> or for anyone who's not jaime or cilla, i have a cough my chest feels weak after 3 days of it


 
Man Flu!


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> That's just in here!!! I've also posted in Shelled and Exotics. :2thumb:


Eeh, I'll go to the top of our stairs!!! :lol2:

Well done you! :lol2:



tomwilson said:


> i'm
> image
> or for anyone who's not jaime or cilla, i have a cough my chest feels weak after 3 days of it


That looks pretty unpleasant!


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Eeh, I'll go to the top of our stairs!!! :lol2:
> 
> Well done you! :lol2:


Well i need to talk to people other than colin! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Man Flu!


 nah not full blown man flu, just a cough but its taking it out on my lungs.


----------



## Shell195

Im wondering if Clark is checking out what Col`s posting about the Lolly`s pups:whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Im wondering if Clark is checking out what Col`s posting about the Lolly`s pups:whistling2:


Well...... I shouldn't have to since i've put my foot down and told him out right that the answer is no! :whip:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm
> image
> or for anyone who's not jaime or cilla, i have a cough my chest feels weak after 3 days of it


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2:


 thought you'd like that one:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya you lot! 

Maybe if Clark posts more on the forum, & gets to know my frieds from here, he might not think Im sad & wierd when I mention meeting & visiting people, & what not. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya you lot!
> 
> Maybe if Clark posts more on the forum, & gets to know my frieds from here, he might not think Im sad & wierd when I mention meeting & visiting people, & what not. :lol2:


 i sugest meeting people and i still think i'm sad and weird


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i sugest meeting people and i still think i'm sad and weird


Well your silly aren't you! I have met some fantastic people from this forum, & I am always happy to meet more.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lolly looking rather rotund! :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone 

I need to get up and get ready to go to Martins mums so I can pick up a scarf she knit me.

I think I hear baby meece squeaks .


----------



## CE1985F

Morning all!




Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya you lot!
> 
> Maybe if Clark posts more on the forum, & gets to know my frieds from here, he might not think Im sad & wierd when I mention meeting & visiting people, & what not. :lol2:


 Who said i thought you was sad and wierd!!!!


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> i'm
> image
> or for anyone who's not jaime or cilla, i have a cough my chest feels weak after 3 days of it


Is your flu going to get stronger and you'll end up weezing?


----------



## punky_jen

Hi all, how are you?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. It's Anyday Anne day today, but today I'm just going over to spend the day at her house, so we don't spend money! :lol2 


CE1985F said:


> Well...... I shouldn't have to since i've put my foot down and told him out right that the answer is no! :whip:


OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH - get you!



Zoo-Man said:


> Maybe if Clark posts more on the forum, & gets to know my frieds from here, he might not think Im sad & wierd when I mention meeting & visiting people, & what not. :lol2:


Does it not worry you that all of us on here *are* sad and weird and that might just confirm his opinion? :lol2:

Well I'm off now have a nice day peoples and don't talk all day! :bash:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH - get you!


Well, i'm the boss in this house and nothing gets through the door without mt permission!!!


----------



## Cillah

I have mice babies . I am a bit nervous though, I hope I didn't scare her when I checked. Would hate if she ate them.

I have a cute photo to show you guys when I come on .


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Is your flu going to get stronger and you'll end up weezing?


hes gonna evolve :rotfl:


----------



## Cillah

ami_j said:


> hes gonna evolve :rotfl:


Bahaha. :lol2:


Anyway this is the cute photo I had. I love my fuzzbutts because whenever I feel lonely, even if they are asleep.. They all love to see me when I come to see them. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

That's an adorable pic, Cilla!! And congrats on the eepers!! I toldja you'd know the difference in the squeaks 

Just back from work and am going canvassing at Trafford tonight.

Col, thought you'd be interested to know that my friend's chinese crested powder puff is starting to look pregnant  The dad is a crested that carries powder puff, so, in theory, there should be 50% of each in the litter. Belle is "due" around the end of November..... *goes to get pic of belly*


----------



## Cillah

Thanks Jen.

How long do you think I should wait to clean out the nest box? If all goes well and they are still alive then =o. It's all nice and soft tissue, TP and paper towel mainly so it absorbs wee so I have to change it often but I don't want to disturb them. =o.


----------



## Amalthea

That depends on your Mama Mouse, really. I always start handling the babies for very short periods of time (and to check for milk bands, etc) from day two. And you can also remove any dead ones that Mama may have missed. If you take Mama out of the cage and put her in a carrier for a couple minutes, rub your hands in the shavings (or whatever you've got on the floor), then do a quick head count and see if there's milk bands. Then put her back when you're done.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Is your flu going to get stronger and you'll end up weezing?


 nice one :roll2:


----------



## Cillah

I've been wanting to do that. She's a first time mummy so I wanted to check and make sure there's no dead babies in there. She's really calm so.. I shouldn't have a problem but she never comes out until late at night so I don't know how I would get her out. It might scare her a bit if I get her out of the nest, I think =3.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, definitely wait til she's out of the nest to take her out.


----------



## ditta

we going to chinatown:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. It's Anyday Anne day today, but today I'm just going over to spend the day at her house, so we don't spend money! :lol2
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH - get you!
> 
> *Does it not worry you that all of us on here are sad and weird and that might just confirm his opinion?* :lol2:
> 
> Well I'm off now have a nice day peoples and don't talk all day! :bash:


 
Speak for yourself, Im neither sad or weird:whistling2:



Cillah said:


> I have mice babies . I am a bit nervous though, I hope I didn't scare her when I checked. Would hate if she ate them.
> 
> I have a cute photo to show you guys when I come on .


 
Congrats:2thumb: Very cute pic Cilla:flrt:



ditta said:


> we going to chinatown:lol2:


 
To eat or something else?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly looking rather rotund! :flrt:
> 
> image


 
Aww bless her:flrt:



CE1985F said:


> Well, i'm the boss in this house and nothing gets through the door without mt permission!!!


 
:rotfl:Colin is under the thumb

Lolly`s pups will already be in the house so how are you going to get round that one? Im sure you will cave in when you see tiny cute chi babies :flrt:


----------



## ditta

to eat...........and drink apparently:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> to eat...........and drink apparently:lol2:


 must be great not to have your bum wee then:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> to eat...........and drink apparently:lol2:


 
Sounds good to me, Im sure Cat will be full up after a couple of beansprouts though:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Aww bless her:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:Colin is under the thumb
> 
> Lolly`s pups will already be in the house so how are you going to get round that one? Im sure you will cave in when you see tiny cute chi babies :flrt:


Yes, Colin is under the thumb. :2thumb:


Lolly's pups are already in the house but they ain't staying. :whip:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Yes, Colin is under the thumb. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Lolly's pups are already in the house but they ain't staying. :whip:


 

Meanie:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Meanie:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I want a house to live in, not house every type of animal under the sun!!!


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> I want a house to live in, not house every type of animal under the sun!!!


 :gasp: but that sounds like the best house to live in


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Well, i'm the boss in this house and nothing gets through the door without mt permission!!!


So if they're already in the house, then they can't get out cos they'd have to go through the door! :halo:



Cillah said:


> I have mice babies . I am a bit nervous though, I hope I didn't scare her when I checked. Would hate if she ate them.
> 
> I have a cute photo to show you guys when I come on .


Congrats Cilla and yes - very cute ratties! :flrt:

At great risk of upsetting Shell I looked at this photograph and if you look at the top 2 nipples they look like eyes and it reminded me of Bailey! :gasp:











Shell195 said:


> Speak for yourself, Im neither sad or weird?


So you think not then do you? :whistling2:

Is anyone watching Wonderland on BBC2 with the cat rescuers?

There are some houses on there that make my house look like something from "House Beautiful" :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Home... Got pasta bake in the oven. Starving!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

look what we got!!




theres 3 ive seen, i touched one though cos i thought it was dead but it wasnt, jen, are they a little too old for mum to eat them cos ive touched one? i hope so x


----------



## feorag

Awww!!!! Are they baby APD's then????

That Wonderland had me in tears tonight - they had two kittens brought in that had been found abandoned under a tree. They were absolutely crawling with fleas, covered!! You could see loads of them on the face they had that many. One was so weak I thought it wouldn't make it. When she looked at its mouth there was no colour whatsoever, the gums were white. They had it on a drip and were syringe feeding a/d or recovery diet, but the kitten was just so drained of blood and so weak it died!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Col, thought you'd be interested to know that my friend's chinese crested powder puff is starting to look pregnant  The dad is a crested that carries powder puff, so, in theory, there should be 50% of each in the litter. Belle is "due" around the end of November..... *goes to get pic of belly*
> 
> image


Oh yes, that certainly looks like a baby belly! hehe Puppy powder-puff Cresties look a bit poodley, don't you think? Lolly is due anytime from this coming weekend, & Im so excited!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

yep eileen, theyre apds


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Lolly`s pups will already be in the house so how are you going to get round that one? Im sure you will cave in when you see tiny cute chi babies :flrt:


Good point Shell, I like it! hehe


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yep eileen, theyre apds


 no they're not they're super cute APD's:whip:


----------



## tomwilson

what are the cat chatters up to tonigt then


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So if they're already in the house, then they can't get out cos they'd have to go through the door! :halo:
> 
> Congrats Cilla and yes - very cute ratties! :flrt:
> 
> At great risk of upsetting Shell I looked at this photograph and if you look at the top 2 nipples they look like eyes and it reminded me of Bailey! :gasp:
> 
> image
> So you think not then do you? :whistling2:
> 
> Is anyone watching Wonderland on BBC2 with the cat rescuers?
> 
> There are some houses on there that make my house look like something from "House Beautiful" :lol2:


 
I think Eileen needs to go to specsavers:whistling2:

I missed that program but maybe its just as well:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I would think they'll be fine, Cat.... I wouldn't worry too much.

I always cry at things like that, Eileen!!

Thought you'd like that, Col! I have been appointed as the midwife *rolls eyes* So I am expecting these puppies to be born at 2am one night and I'll get a frantic call from their Grandma....


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yep eileen, theyre apds


 

And very cute ones too:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Forgot to tell ya.... Got a letter from the Home Office basically saying that they got the application (which we already knew, since they took the money by 9am the DAY AFTER WE SENT IT) and to not call them unless it's an emergency, not to make any travel plans, they'd contact us, blah blah blah.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think Eileen needs to go to specsavers:whistling2:
> 
> I missed that program but maybe its just as well:bash:


:lol2: I'm telling you it made me think of Bailey straight away!

Probs as well you missed it, it was both sad and infuriating!!



tomwilson said:


> what are the cat chatters up to tonigt then


Been watching that cat programme, then Law & Order :Criminal Intent while sufing the net looking for new charms and finally finding a Powder Puff C.Crested charm for Jen! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Forgot to tell ya.... Got a letter from the Home Office basically saying that they got the application (which we already knew, since they took the money by 9am the DAY AFTER WE SENT IT) and to not call them unless it's an emergency, not to make any travel plans, they'd contact us, blah blah blah.


You've got to love it haven't you?? Thank you for your letter but don't contact us! :rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

Heading off to bed....... SOOOOO tired. Nighty night xx


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> You've got to love it haven't you?? Thank you for your letter but don't contact us! :rotfl:


Nope... Don't have to love it at all :whistling2: And the best part........ They addressed the letter to GARY (Re: Jennifer Nicole Egan, of course)!!!!! I am an adult and I speak (and read) English very well, thankyouverymuch. I was fuming. You wouldn't believe how often you get treated like an illiterate moron when dealing with the Home Office. :censor:


----------



## feorag

Sadly I would - english bureaucracy gone mad!!

Well I'm off to bed too now. Goodnight whoever is there! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Eileen & Jen! x x


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sadly I would - english bureaucracy gone mad!!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed too now. Goodnight whoever is there! :lol2:


 night eileen

we've been watching buffy and farscape


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> night eileen
> 
> we've been watching buffy and farscape


Im watching One Non Blonde: Down Under on BBC3 :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im watching One Non Blonde: Down Under on BBC3 :lol2:


 is this one of the 3 non-blondes then?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> is this one of the 3 non-blondes then?


Im not sure, its by Jocelyn something or other, the woman who also did the programme Little Miss Jocelyn


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not sure, its by Jocelyn something or other, the woman who also did the programme Little Miss Jocelyn


 she might be, but i'm not sure


----------



## Zoo-Man

Does anyone remember the animated film from the 80s called The Flight Of Dragons? I downloaded (or uploaded, whatever it is) it on Limewire the other week. Its a classic & is really cool.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Does anyone remember the animated film from the 80s called The Flight Of Dragons? I downloaded (or uploaded, whatever it is) it on Limewire the other week. Its a classic & is really cool.


 nope i remember petes dragon


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nope i remember petes dragon


Its a brill film Tom, you'd like it!

YouTube - Flight Of Dragons Trailer


----------



## Elina

Huh, so this is where all the poeple who can't sleep go! 
-
 Elina


----------



## Zoo-Man

Elina said:


> Huh, so this is where all the poeple who can't sleep go!
> -
> Elina


:lol2: Hiya Elina!


----------



## Elina

Hi hi!
I loved Flight of Dragons when I was a child, I had more or less forgotten it untill clicking on your link :2thumb:.

I know this is not cat related but how is your preganant doggie doing?
-
Elina


----------



## Alex

Afternoon peeps, long time no speak.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Elina said:


> Hi hi!
> I loved Flight of Dragons when I was a child, I had more or less forgotten it untill clicking on your link :2thumb:.
> 
> I know this is not cat related but how is your preganant doggie doing?
> -
> Elina


I have watched the film twice now since downloading it the other week, haha! And don't worry, this thread often has nothing to do with cats. Lolly is doing very well thanks, her belly is very round & firm, & we should have tiny mouse-like doggies anytime after the weekend! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Afternoon peeps, long time no speak.


Hiya Alex, how are you doing?


----------



## Elina

Zoo-Man said:


> I have watched the film twice now since downloading it the other week, haha! And don't worry, this thread often has nothing to do with cats. Lolly is doing very well thanks, her belly is very round & firm, & we should have tiny mouse-like doggies anytime after the weekend! :2thumb:


Oh how exciting!!!!!
-
 Elina


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Afternoon peeps, long time no speak.


 morning stranger


----------



## Zoo-Man

Elina said:


> Oh how exciting!!!!!
> -
> Elina


Yep, Im like a kid waiting for Christmas! hehe :flrt:


----------



## Alex

tomwilson said:


> morning stranger


Morning Tom : victory: How you doing?



Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Alex, how are you doing?


Fine thanks Colin, how about you?

Anything happened while i've been away? I'm not reading through all those pages :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Morning Tom : victory: How you doing?


 not bad just been watching a documentary on david attenbourgh, thats right on not by:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

just watched tat trailer col think i'm gonna have to track this film down


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just watched tat trailer col think i'm gonna have to track this film down


Download off Limewire, like I did. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Fine thanks Colin, how about you?


Im good thanks mate. : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning.........


----------



## CE1985F

Morning all...... Nothing exciting happened last nite then.


----------



## Shell195

Morning, I dont know what Im doing today


----------



## feorag

Morning - neither do I! :lol2:

Roz and family are away on holiday and so I'm free!!!! It's a lovely day and I was thinking yesterday that I'd maybe go and have myself a walk around Alnwick and mooch in the shops and take Skye for a walk around to town to keep him socialised, but to be honest, I don't think I can be bothered - story of my life nowadays!!! :sad:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Morning - neither do I! :lol2:
> 
> Roz and family are away on holiday and so I'm free!!!! It's a lovely day and I was thinking yesterday that I'd maybe go and have myself a walk around Alnwick and mooch in the shops and take Skye for a walk around to town to keep him socialised, but to be honest, I don't think I can be bothered - *story of my life nowadays!!! :sad:*


 
Same!!!: victory:


----------



## feorag

I've found since I stopped working that somehow the less I *have* to go out, the less inclined I feel to go out and kind of just enjoy being in the house, do you find the same Clark?


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! Been quiet round these parts today!!


----------



## feorag

I been here all day, but nobody to talk to! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Been at work. Meh. And Gary's at a concert in Birmingham (which I'd have loved to go to) with a friend of his, so..... All alone tonight. Gonna order pizza.


----------



## punky_jen

Hi all 

Ohhh what concert?


----------



## ditta

ive been around but not talked :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Stone Sour..... Kev and Caz were gonna go, but Caz's friend was giving her the guilt treatment for missing her 30th Birthday, so Caz isn't going now. Kev asked Gary if he'd like the other ticket. Gary did ask me if it was ok and he looked for another ticket for me, but yeah.... A bit jealous, cuz I'd really like to see them.


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> Stone Sour..... Kev and Caz were gonna go, but Caz's friend was giving her the guilt treatment for missing her 30th Birthday, so Caz isn't going now. Kev asked Gary if he'd like the other ticket. Gary did ask me if it was ok and he looked for another ticket for me, but yeah.... A bit jealous, cuz I'd really like to see them.


Ahh, I didn't know they were playing, god, shows how out of the loop I am now lol.


----------



## ditta

its ok jen ive never even heard of them!!!!!!!!!!:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* We tried getting tickets for up here, but weren't able to.


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> its ok jen ive never even heard of them!!!!!!!!!!:gasp:


It's a "rockish" band :2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen

ditta said:


> its ok jen ive never even heard of them!!!!!!!!!!:gasp:


They are a metal band, one of the dudes from slipknot (I think). Im not much into metal though, more a industrial/goth girl.


----------



## ditta

give me barry manilow any day of the week:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I think there are a couple from Slipknot in there, but the singer is the "vocalist" from Slipknot, yup. I wouldn't really call them "metal", though


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> its ok jen ive never even heard of them!!!!!!!!!!:gasp:


 

That makes 2 of us then:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ordered my pizza  Louis is all over me, as well. At least one of my men loves me  (it's not my fluffy robe at all, of course)


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Ordered my pizza  Louis is all over me, as well. At least one of my men loves me  (it's not my fluffy robe at all, of course)


 im home alone too


----------



## Amalthea

Sucks, dunnit???


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Sucks, dunnit???


 yup, but i gotta headache too:bash:


----------



## punky_jen

o/h is finishing off the last bits to my viv stack  yay, might get to move it into the living room tonight. 

Take the home alone nights as a good thing  least you can do what you like


----------



## ditta

i cant even remember where cat said she was going:blush::lol2:


----------



## ditta

my headache is lifting:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I really hate being home alone after dark..... I do what I like if Gary's here, as well 

Pizza was tastyful!!!

Good news about the headache, Ditta!


----------



## Shell195

I never seem to be home alone, always at least one of the kids in:bash:
Ive got Atuki on Saturday night for a few hours:flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> im home alone too


And I might as well be home alone, cos Barry's been snoring in his chair for the last hour and a half! :roll2:

And I just remembered I put an apple & blackberry crumble in the oven to warm up (it's one I made earlier, Blue Peter style, and put in the freezer) earlier - like 6:15pm for pud and I totally forgot, so it's been in there for nearly 2 hours! :lol2: Fortunately I only had the oven on a very low setting, but now I'm about to find out how dried out it's got! :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen

Meh sometimes I get stuck watching the x box boooooooo lol, or if im upstairs with the reps for too long, he comes up wondering where I am lol.

But he has earned some brownie point today  he got the glass for my viv stack, and did most of the finishing up on it, we just need to drill the holes for the mats and stats tomorrow then I can decorate them, yay 

I hope your pudding tastes nice.


----------



## Shell195

punky_jen said:


> Meh sometimes I get stuck watching the x box boooooooo lol, or if im upstairs with the reps for too long, he comes up wondering where I am lol.
> 
> But he has earned some brownie point today  he got the glass for my viv stack, and did most of the finishing up on it, we just need to drill the holes for the mats and stats tomorrow then I can decorate them, yay
> 
> I hope your pudding tastes nice.


 


Ooooh what you putting in the viv stack?


----------



## punky_jen

Shell195 said:


> Ooooh what you putting in the viv stack?


Im just moving my babies from my bedroom stack to the new downstairs stack, so it will be the adult leos, lavender corn, amel corn and il have one viv spare for when one of the royals comes out of quarantine 

We made the stack from a very very old book case, that came from my grans house.


----------



## Amalthea

punky_jen said:


> Im just moving my babies from my bedroom stack to the new downstairs stack, so it will be the adult leos, lavender corn, amel corn and il have one viv spare for when one of the royals comes out of quarantine
> 
> *We made the stack from a very very old book case, that came from my grans house*.


PICS! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> I hope your pudding tastes nice.


It was delicious, Jen, thanks and not dried out too much at all. The crumble topping was big and crunchy! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:

Ooh, yes, let's see photos of the new stack! :2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen

ok ignore all the stuff inside it lol, some of it is reptile stuff, some of it is tools etc lol

This book case was in my nans house for as long as I can remember lol


----------



## punky_jen

mmmmmm crumble, shame im no good at cooking lol, sean is though.


----------



## Amalthea

What a lovely piece of furniture!


----------



## feorag

That's gonna look well impressive when everything is done and the critters are in! :2thumb:


punky_jen said:


> mmmmmm crumble, shame im no good at cooking lol, sean is though.


The crumble recipe I use is out of a vegetarian cookbook and it uses half marg, half oil and half flour and half porridge, so it's healthier than 'normal' crumble and the oil and the porridge gives lush lumps of crispy crumble, rather than dry-ish crumble.


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> What a lovely piece of furniture!


Thanks hun, will take a few more pics when iv made it look pretty, and then when its got the reps in 



feorag said:


> That's gonna look well impressive when everything is done and the critters are in! :2thumb:
> The crumble recipe I use is out of a vegetarian cookbook and it uses half marg, half oil and half flour and half porridge, so it's healthier than 'normal' crumble and the oil and the porridge gives lush lumps of crispy crumble, rather than dry-ish crumble.


Im going to clear it out tomorrow and put the fake stone laminate down  

We are veggy, newly veggy, well iv been on and off for ages, but I always feel more healthy when im on a meat free diet, and im going to try the kids with it now too, and sean wants to try 

Im going to need to find some good, easy veggy cook books I think.

That crumble recipe sounds fab!!


----------



## Shell195

Jen the stack looks great:2thumb:

Eileen that sounds yummy:mf_dribble:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> I've found since I stopped working that somehow the less I *have* to go out, the less inclined I feel to go out and kind of just enjoy being in the house, do you find the same Clark?


Sure do, untill i get someone huffing and puffing saying "I'm bored".


----------



## Amalthea

YouTube - Cat bloopers


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> We are veggy, newly veggy, well iv been on and off for ages, but I always feel more healthy when im on a meat free diet, and im going to try the kids with it now too, and sean wants to try
> 
> Im going to need to find some good, easy veggy cook books I think.
> 
> That crumble recipe sounds fab!!





Shell195 said:


> Eileen that sounds yummy:mf_dribble:


This book is ancient. It's by Sarah Brown who had her own cooking programme on BBC probably before you were born! She had a veggie restaurant in Scarborough and did this programme on vegetarian cookery. I've used a lot of her recipes and they are good, but the crumble is the one I go back to time and time again. If I've got some in the cupboard I also put sesame seeds in it. 


CE1985F said:


> Sure do, untill i get someone huffing and puffing saying "I'm bored".


Oh, poor Colin - so do you find things for him to do to stop him being bored???


----------



## Amalthea

I have a certain little man cuddled into my robe softening my boob. Now, I may be wrong, but I am pretty sure it's as soft as it's gonna get!!! You wouldn't believe how happy I am to have a robe between my boob and those sharp tootsies!!!


----------



## punky_jen

Ohhh I will look her up, thanks  Im not so young, well I don't bloody feel it with work, kids, house work, bills, blah blah blah lol.


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> Ohhh I will look her up, thanks  Im not so young, well I don't bloody feel it with work, kids, house work, bills, blah blah blah lol.


Well, were you watching cookery programmes in 1984 - I don't think so! :lol:

Here you go this is the book Vegetarian Kitchen Sarah Brown Good on eBay (end time 12-Nov-10 20:37:52 GMT)


----------



## Cillah

Good evening guys . 

Had work today and other than that.. Not done anything!


----------



## punky_jen

My mother may have put my in front of the tv, and a cookery programme may have been on lol, I just didn't know it lol.

Ohhh thanks


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Oh, poor Colin - so do you find things for him to do to stop him being bored???


No, he's got plenty of animals to keep him busy!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> My mother may have put my in front of the tv, and a cookery programme may have been on lol, I just didn't know it lol.
> 
> Ohhh thanks


Yes, but you wouldn't have been thinking about getting up and trying a recipe then would you! :lol2: I tell you you are too young to know her! :lol2:



CE1985F said:


> No, he's got plenty of animals to keep him busy!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


he will have when Lolly has her pups!

Well I'm off to bed now - really tired tonight, so gonna try and have an early! (well early-ish) :lol2:


----------



## oldtyme

feorag said:


> Yes, but you wouldn't have been thinking about getting up and trying a recipe then would you! :lol2: I tell you you are too young to know her! :lol2:
> 
> he will have when Lolly has her pups!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - really tired tonight, so gonna try and have an early! (well early-ish) :lol2:


did you get my pm


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, were you watching cookery programmes in 1984 - I don't think so! :lol:
> 
> Here you go this is the book Vegetarian Kitchen Sarah Brown Good on eBay (end time 12-Nov-10 20:37:52 GMT)


 

I was 25 then but probably had other things on my mind than cookery programs :lol2:

Night Eileen


----------



## punky_jen

I guess not, I was 1 in 1984. 

My god its late, im hardly ever up past 10:30. Am busy uploading pics tonight lol.

Night night all those going to bed xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, my Chihuahua thong/necklace arrived this morning! Its great, thank you very much hun! Clark's 2 year old nephew Cody has been looking at it tonight & kept saying "Lolly, Lolly"! :lol2:

I think Clark would be quite happy just to spend his days sat at the laptop, with the TV on, doing not a lot of anything. I am the opposite, I cannot just sit around all day doing nothing, I have to be occupied. I will potter with the animals, pick up after th edogs in the garden, build new animal enclosures, & make new toys for the parrots & marmosets. But really I prefer to be out of the house for at least a few hours of th eday, so I whinge to Clark until we go for a dog walk, or go visiting someone.


----------



## punky_jen

HAVE to show you these


----------



## Shell195

Awwwwwwww so sweet:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

My tooth is killing me! I went to the dentist for a filling a couple of weeks ago & now I can't chew on that side of my mouth without my tooth aching afterwards. I have an appointment on the 9th November for another filling, but I am absolutely petrified of dentists. It takes all my courage to go, & nothing scares me like dentists do! When I had the last filling, I felt the drill hurt about 4 times, & now I can't use that tooth without pain anyway. I am going to give the dnetist one more chance, but if I feel the drill again or if my teeth still hurt afterwards, I am not going again, I can't take it!

Does anyone else have have phobias or problems with dentists?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Stone Sour..... Kev and Caz were gonna go, but Caz's friend was giving her the guilt treatment for missing her 30th Birthday, so Caz isn't going now. Kev asked Gary if he'd like the other ticket. Gary did ask me if it was ok and he looked for another ticket for me, but yeah.... A bit jealous, cuz I'd really like to see them.


 i love stone sour bother is one of my favourite songs YouTube - Stone Sour - Bother


CE1985F said:


> Sure do, untill i get someone huffing and puffing saying "I'm bored".


 i wonder who that could be:whistling2:

i had work today, then i bathed the beardies when i got home and cleaned the vivs, put in some new rocks and logs


----------



## Zoo-Man

Any luck with finding The Flight Of Dragons Tom?


----------



## Shell195

Colin when I have had my ceiling fixed you could come and visit me:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Any luck with finding The Flight Of Dragons Tom?


 nope i haven't looked yet mate, can't install lime wire on here as it dianas mothers lap top


----------



## Shell195

Im really tired yet Im still sat here:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im really tired yet Im still sat here:bash:


 i'd say go to bed but it's nice to have you here


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'd say go to bed but it's nice to have you here


 
:lol2: I seem to be getting later and later going to bed


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Colin when I have had my ceiling fixed you could come and visit me:lol2:


I will hold you to that hun! And I shall bring Clark & he can get Sphynx cuddles, which might convert him :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Col, my daughter has a phobia of dentists too but after having raging toothache she eventually found one she trusted. Hes excellent and never pushes her and explains everything to her which puts her at ease, it took a while but now she will let him do routine stuff


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'd say go to bed but it's nice to have you here


I agree, its a nice change to have one of the diurnal cat chatters to talk to in the nocturnal hours :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I seem to be getting later and later going to bed


 same here


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I will hold you to that hun! And I shall bring Clark & he can get Sphynx cuddles, which might convert him :lol2:


 
You are always welcome, any of you lot are. I doubt Sphynx cuddles will change his mind but it will be fun trying:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col, my daughter has a phobia of dentists too but after having raging toothache she eventually found one she trusted. Hes excellent and never pushes her and explains everything to her which puts her at ease, it took a while but now she will let him do routine stuff


People laugh at me for my fear, especially as Im 6 foot 4 tall & 17 stone, but I would rather go for a walk through a feeding pride of lions than sit in that dentists chair!


----------



## Shell195

The insurance paid up for the repairs to the ceiling today and the redecoration so hopefully it will all be done soon.
Dennis and Harley cuddles make it well worth a visit


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree, its a nice change to have one of the diurnal cat chatters to talk to in the nicturnal hours :lol2:


 nicturnal is that like the time of the day you smoke


it is usually just you and me now unless jaime is about which seems to be gettingless and less now


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> nicturnal is that like the time of the day you smoke
> 
> 
> it is usually just you and me now unless jaime is about which seems to be gettingless and less now


 


Must be Tom, pmsl


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You are always welcome, any of you lot are. I doubt Sphynx cuddles will change his mind but it will be fun trying:2thumb:


Likewise hun, next time you are in Preston, or passing through, give me a text or chuck me a PM on here, & you can come & grope Lolly, get crapped on by parrots, & get peed on by marmosets! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Likewise hun, next time you are in Preston, or passing through, give me a text or chuck me a PM on here, & you can come & grope Lolly, get crapped on by parrots, & get peed on by marmosets! :2thumb:


 
Sounds wonderful to me:flrt:

You have a pm, not about visiting lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nicturnal is that like the time of the day you smoke
> 
> 
> it is usually just you and me now unless jaime is about which seems to be gettingless and less now





Shell195 said:


> Must be Tom, pmsl


Edited to correct! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Edited to correct! :whistling2:


:lol2:we all saw it hehehehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sounds wonderful to me:flrt:
> 
> You have a pm, not about visiting lol


Replied! hehe

Actually I will PM you my mobile number as you don't have it do you? Could come in useful if you get any stray tortoises, parrots or marmosets at the sanctuary! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Replied! hehe
> 
> Actually I will PM you my mobile number as you don't have it do you? Could come in useful if you get any stray tortoises, parrots or marmosets at the sanctuary! :lol2:


 
:lol2: you wish, Clark will be horrified when he reads this:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Colin I guess you got my number


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you wish, Clark will be horrified when he reads this:whistling2:


Just doing my bit for charity & animal welfare & what-not! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Colin I guess you got my number


I did hehe


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Right you 2 Im off to bed us oldies need our sleep:whistling2:

Night x


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Right you 2 Im off to bed us oldies need our sleep:whistling2:
> 
> Night x


 night shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Right you 2 Im off to bed us oldies need our sleep:whistling2:
> 
> Night x


Goodnight deary! x


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight deary! x


 got much goin on tonight dude


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> got much goin on tonight dude


There isn't mate. Im listening to Vengaboys on Youtube :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> There isn't mate. Im listening to Vengaboys on Youtube :lol2:


 :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :lol2:


C'mon, admit it, you like them too! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> C'mon, admit it, you like them too! :lol2:


 i would but it'd be a lie, my little brother liked them though, i never liked music as a child wasn't untill i was about 14 and i started getting into travis and the stereophonics


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i would but it'd be a lie, my little brother liked them though, i never liked music as a child wasn't untill i was about 14 and i started getting into travis and the stereophonics


Oh well, I tried :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh well, I tried :lol2:


Boom boom boom boom. I want you in my room :whistling2:


----------



## punky_jen

Morning everyone. :2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F

Morning everyone!



Zoo-Man said:


> I will hold you to that hun! And I shall bring Clark & he can get Sphynx cuddles, which might convert him :lol2:


I doubt it very much!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Shell195 said:


> You are always welcome, any of you lot are. I doubt Sphynx cuddles will change his mind but it will be fun trying:2thumb:


You got that right!!!



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: you wish, Clark will be horrified when he reads this:whistling2:


 Not that horrified! :devil:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!



punky_jen said:


> I guess not, I was 1 in 1984.


See I told you!! :bash:



Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, my Chihuahua thong/necklace arrived this morning! Its great, thank you very much hun! Clark's 2 year old nephew Cody has been looking at it tonight & kept saying "Lolly, Lolly"! :lol2:


That's excellent Colin - glad you like it! :2thumb:



punky_jen said:


> HAVE to show you these
> 
> [URL="http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/4021/p1050193l.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/1182/p1050200.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/6272/p1050195.jpg"]image[/URL]


Those pictures are gorgeous Jen - I just wanted to join in the cuddle! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning everyone. I am waiting for the plumber to come with the part to fix the central heating boiler again:bash: The heating works fine but the water will not stay hot, he came out 2 days ago but had to order the part in, thank god for insurance
The boiler is right at the top of the house so Ive had to clean right up the stairs, not my most favourite thing on the world

Eileen, I will do measurements today, I keep forgetting :bash:


----------



## punky_jen

I just cant stop taking pictures of them, half because they are so cute, and have because I have a new camera.

Oh no boiler troubles are a right pain!!!!! I hope it gets fixed for you soon.


----------



## Shell195

punky_jen said:


> I just cant stop taking pictures of them, half because they are so cute, and have because I have a new camera.
> 
> Oh no boiler troubles are a right pain!!!!! I hope it gets fixed for you soon.


 

The water is a right pain but in my 21 year old daughters eyes its a national disaster:lol2:
Your kittens look delightful:flrt:


----------



## punky_jen

Shell195 said:


> The water is a right pain but in my 21 year old daughters eyes its a national disaster:lol2:
> Your kittens look delightful:flrt:


Id also class it as a disaster, I love a long hot shower in the morning. I reckon id be a right grumpy cow without it lol.

They are a right pair of little trouble makers lol


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!  I had a LONG lie in today *blush* Needed it. Now I'm gonna take a bath and start getting ready to go out tonight!! Anybody gonna be around Canal STreet this evening (in Manchester)?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, I will do measurements today, I keep forgetting :bash:


I tell you what you can also do for me Shell.

If you're happy with the fit of Dennis' Dennis jumper can you measure the distance from the armhole to the edge of the neck. If you look at his jumper the armhold end at a red stripe - can you measure the distance from the beginning of that black stripe to edge of the neck for me please?

I'm not sure whether or not the one I've knitted isn't a bit short so need to be sure before I finish it off.


----------



## Cillah

I just found a new band from my best male friend. Two of them are my ex boyfriends - including him. It's really funny though. They only have a snippet of a song but it makes me laugh. :lol2:

callum_biggs - Poking Camels - Without A Shelter (The Circumcision Song) (Snippet) - SoundCloud


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* That is funny, Cilla


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *lol* That is funny, Cilla


I know. I think they are actually serious though. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Cilla, a very silly song


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody!  I had a LONG lie in today *blush* Needed it. Now I'm gonna take a bath and start getting ready to go out tonight!! *Anybody gonna be around Canal STreet this evening (in Manchester)? *


Wish we were!!!


----------



## Amalthea

You guys should go!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> You guys should go!!!


Can't, we're poor at the moment!


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> You guys should go!!!


 cat will be out jen she meeting friend at 7.30:2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

I've never been but I'm not going! =o


----------



## Amalthea

I'm hoping to be out by 8 or 9, Ditta.... We shall see! We're poor, too, Clark... Still going out  Cilla, catch the bus/train/whatever into Manchester!! We'll show ya where Canal Street is


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> I'm hoping to be out by 8 or 9, Ditta.... We shall see! We're poor, too, Clark... Still going out  Cilla, catch the bus/train/whatever into Manchester!! We'll show ya where Canal Street is


 if that doesnt send you running back to aus screaming nothing will:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

So what's different about Canal Street - is it the Manchester equivalent of our Bigg Market??


----------



## Amalthea

Canal Street is The Gay Village in Manchester


----------



## feorag

Ah! Not our Bigg Market then? Our Bigg Market is 2 streets of pubs full of half naked women and men in shirts and trousers, p*ssed in the street, fighting and puking etc etc!!


----------



## Amalthea

That would be the rest of Manchester *LMAO* Nah... I like The Village. Everybody is having fun without all of the idiots ruining it for everybody else (usually).


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah! Not our Bigg Market then? Our Bigg Market is 2 streets of pubs full of half naken women and men in shirts and trousers, p*ssed in the street, fighting and puking etc etc!!


 

That sounds like a normal night in our town:lol2:


----------



## feorag

It's also the rest of Newcastle, but everyone outside of Newcastle has heard of the Bigg Market!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's also the rest of Newcastle, but everyone outside of Newcastle has heard of the Bigg Market!


 
Haha Eileen I just googled it:lol2: Love the write up
The Bigg Market, Bars and Nightclubs in Newcastle


----------



## feorag

Ah!! The Old George *sigh of nostalgia* 

That was the pub of my youth, although the Bigg Market was a place to avoid in those days. 

The Old George was a really old dirty pub that was down a little lane leading from the Bigg Market that we regularly frequented if we were drinking in town.


----------



## Cillah

There's about ten baby meeces. All moving around and they have some lungs on them. All have milk tummies too. I hope I didn't scare mum when I looked in.

I just changed bedding over in the cage and then went away and came back and she was eating so I took her out and put her in a different room. Used some of the nest bedding to make my hands smell like it. I didn't put that bit back in.. Then I lifed the top off. Took the photo, counted them and that's it. I didn't touch them or anything and mum went back in and the babies weren't making any noise.

I am just so attached.. I hope she doesn't freak out. :gasp:


----------



## Cillah

I can't afford to. I don't even have money for the bus at the minute. =o


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> image
> 
> There's about ten baby meeces. All moving around and they have some lungs on them. All have milk tummies too. I hope I didn't scare mum when I looked in.
> 
> I just changed bedding over in the cage and then went away and came back and she was eating so I took her out and put her in a different room. Used some of the nest bedding to make my hands smell like it. I didn't put that bit back in.. Then I lifed the top off. Took the photo, counted them and that's it. I didn't touch them or anything and mum went back in and the babies weren't making any noise.
> 
> I am just so attached.. I hope she doesn't freak out. :gasp:


 
ooooooo babies:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> ooooooo babies:flrt::flrt:


Mummy is the aby girl you liked. They won't produce aby this litter but they will all carry it so I am going to breed a baby back to mummy to start getting aby.:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Mummy is the aby girl you liked. They won't produce aby this litter but they will all carry it so I am going to breed a baby back to mummy to start getting aby.:2thumb:


 ooooo cant wait for that:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

ditta said:


> ooooo cant wait for that:flrt:


Hopefully I get some nice looking ones next litter and then anyone who wants some are welcome to them as they aren't common so.. We need more abys :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

going for my hair cut soon, i look like a freaking scarecrow:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Heading out now


----------



## ditta

:flrt:


Amalthea said:


> Heading out now
> 
> image


:flrt::flrt:you gonna clash with cat shes wearing a red dress too:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

You look great Jen:flrt: Eileens choker looks lovely too:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

evening people wish i was doing some thing halloweeny this year :sad:


----------



## selina20

Pweese could some of you vote in POTM the voting is pretty shocking atm


----------



## Amalthea

Cute babies, Cilla  Keep us updated on them 

Didn't see Cat out and about, but didn't stay long (nobody was dressed up *ho hum*) cuz I have work first thing tomorrow morning  Almost didn't get into the one bar we really spend time in, cuz they were IDing everybody.... The Home Office has all of my ID.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Boom boom boom boom. I want you in my room :whistling2:


YEEEAAAA :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

punky_jen said:


> Id also class it as a disaster, I love a long hot shower in the morning. I reckon id be a right grumpy cow without it lol.
> 
> They are a right pair of little trouble makers lol


PunkyJen, I love your avatar!

"What have I told you about being near the king's feet!"
:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

My tooth is killing again! :devil:

Lolly is 8 weeks pregnant today (Friday)! So not long now, a few days & we should have puppies! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> My tooth is killing again! :devil:
> 
> Lolly is 8 weeks pregnant today (Friday)! So not long now, a few days & we should have puppies! :flrt:


 can't wait dude:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Went and tickled my friend powder puff's belly today. Her boobies are getting big, bless her!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Went and tickled my friend powder puff's belly today. Her boobies are getting big, bless her!!


Hehe, Lolly's are chubby & squidgy, & you can see they are hanging lower now.


----------



## Amalthea

She's lost all of her waist, too!! And they aren't even 6 weeks along yet!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> She's lost all of her waist, too!! And they aren't even 6 weeks along yet!!


I was told that first-time bitches usually have the puppies up high until about 6 weeks in, & then they move down & make the bitch look big, but Lolly started to look big from about 4 weeks.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I was told that first-time bitches usually have the puppies up high until about 6 weeks in, & then they move down & make the bitch look big, but Lolly started to look big from about 4 weeks.


 

I cant wait for Lolly to have her pups:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I cant wait for Lolly to have her pups:flrt:


 you putting your name down on one:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I cant wait for Lolly to have her pups:flrt:


You & me both hun!


----------



## selina20

Im beginning to think i have no chance of going to bed tonight grrrrrr


----------



## _jake_

Anyone watch Halloween on TV just then? Me scared


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Anyone watch Halloween on TV just then? Me scared


 nope i'm watching autum watch


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Im beginning to think i have no chance of going to bed tonight grrrrrr


Why hun?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nope i'm watching autum watch


And Im watching Coming Of Age :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> And Im watching Coming Of Age :lol2:


 is that a comedy i think i've seen a few of them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> is that a comedy i think i've seen a few of them.


Yes, its pretty rude! haha


----------



## _jake_

Waaaaaa since when has Coming of Age been back on the telly box :O Misfits and COA, My lifes complete.


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Waaaaaa since when has Coming of Age been back on the telly box :O Misfits and COA, My lifes complete.


Its repeating on BBC3, it was episode 2 tonight.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Morning all


Hey, you beat me to it!!! Been on since 9:10am, just been reading last nite's going on's.

Morning :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Hey, you beat me to it!!! Been on since 9:10am, just been reading last nite's going on's.
> 
> Morning :2thumb:


 
Morning Clark, it was very quiet on here last night, was Colin ill:whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Morning Clark, it was very quiet on here last night, was Colin ill:whistling2:


He was dying with tooth ache!!! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> He was dying with tooth ache!!! :devil:


 
Ouch, toothache is awful, has he been to the emergency dentist?
I know hes phobic about them but he needs to get it sorted


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Ouch, toothache is awful, has he been to the emergency dentist?
> I know hes phobic about them but he needs to get it sorted


 
The big 6"2 17 stone baby won't go!!!:bash:


----------



## CE1985F

I've just posted some new pictures of the baby monkeys in exotic's. Take a look.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/598413-new-baby-marmosets-5.html


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone 

I still need to go to the dentist for my wisdom teeth. The constant pressure on my jaw is horrid.

Tom I'm not doing anything for Halloween! I don't want to though as I've never so it's alright. Sorry you can't!

Babies are squeaking a lot this morning. At least I know they're still alive and kicking


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> The big 6"2 17 stone baby won't go!!!:bash:


 
Tell him to stop being a girl and go, if my phobic daughter can overcome her phobia then so can he. Toothache is nasty



CE1985F said:


> I've just posted some new pictures of the baby monkeys in exotic's. Take a look.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/598413-new-baby-marmosets-5.html


 
So cute:flrt:



Cillah said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I still need to go to the dentist for my wisdom teeth. The constant pressure on my jaw is horrid.
> 
> Tom I'm not doing anything for Halloween! I don't want to though as I've never so it's alright. Sorry you can't!
> 
> Babies are squeaking a lot this morning. At least I know they're still alive and kicking


I cant wait to see them furred up:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Moring everyone! Severe withdrawal symptoms last night :sad: My router wouldn't work so I couldn't get on line! :devil:

So just been catching up! 

Jen, the necklace looks great on you and you looked lovely - love the hair! :2thumb:

Cilla - lovely little jelly beans! :flrt:

Colin - go to the dentist! :bash:

Now I'm off to look at the baby marmosets!


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Tell him to stop being a girl and go, if my phobic daughter can overcome her phobia then so can he. Toothache is nasty





feorag said:


> Colin - go to the dentist! :bash:
> 
> Now I'm off to look at the baby marmosets!


 
I've told him to go plenty of times, but he won't! It's like dealing with a baby, i might have to bribe him to go!!! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

If it works maybe you should then, cos he'll just drive you mad whingeing! :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> If it works maybe you should then, cos he'll just drive you mad whingeing! :lol2:


He does that without having tooth ache!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> He does that without having tooth ache!!! :lol2:


 
:gasp: Surely not:lol2:

What are you going to bribe him with ? Im sure a Lolly puppy would go down very well:whistling2:

Morning Eileen  
I hate it when I cant get online:bash:


----------



## Shell195

How very odd, the leaves are falling as normal yet I found this on our apple tree:gasp:










Im not sure if it has something to do with me cutting the tree back very hard as it was taking all the light out of the garden and I was also scared the cats would start to use it as an escape route


----------



## Amalthea

Your apple tree's all confuzzled!!

Check it out!!! 

YouTube - Halloween Pets 2010 - Funny Costumes!


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Your apple tree's all confuzzled!!
> 
> Check it out!!!
> 
> YouTube - Halloween Pets 2010 - Funny Costumes!


 whooooohoooooo deisel:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

And Garfield (the kitty before Diesel) is Louis' brother  My friend sent the pics in (I didn't even know about it)


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> And Garfield (the kitty before Diesel) is Louis' brother  My friend sent the pics in (I didn't even know about it)


 how sweet:notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

Very cute pics,:lol2: @ Diesel in his batman costume


----------



## Amalthea

That was from last year when he still fit in it


----------



## Shell195

I have a coonie playing on a cat scratcher:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

get pictures woman:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I guess I don't have to say anything, cuz of her up there *points*


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, got this off Mom:



> Jen, I wish your packages cost this much to ship. Package is out at $2.28. LMAO


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I hate it when I cant get online:bash:


I did hate it! :devil: Was terrified I might be missing something monumentous only to finally get on line this morning and find barely nothing! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Eileen, got this off Mom:


That's great Jen, thanks for letting me know - shall I just deduct the postage from your next item?? the current exchange rate which I got on Thursday when I bought the powder puff keychains was £1.483 which converts $2.28 to £1.48, so I'll just knock £1.50 off the cost of the bag charm???

Will your mum be all right about that?


----------



## sammy1969

hi eveyone sorry long time no see again but my health is still all over the place so making most of a better evening. Hope everyone is ok and in good health. Just had to comment on the 7 week old kitten for sale thread as it really does make me so flaming angry when ppl do this to kittens and puppies.
~Have to take the dogs to the vets on monday which I am not looking forward to as loks like ops for both of them but at least they will be in together if it does happen


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tures/602687-raccoon-sitting.html#post7244465


----------



## ditta

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> hi eveyone sorry long time no see again but my health is still all over the place so making most of a better evening. Hope everyone is ok and in good health. Just had to comment on the 7 week old kitten for sale thread as it really does make me so flaming angry when ppl do this to kittens and puppies.
> ~Have to take the dogs to the vets on monday which I am not looking forward to as loks like ops for both of them but at least they will be in together if it does happen


Hi Sammy - I saw you'd added to that thread.

To be honest I was actually pleased he'd posted it in "other pets" so I could say something. If he'd put it in classified we'd have got wrong for doing that, like Shell did on the APH thread!

Forgot to say that I've had a lush day. Barry and I went up to Alnwick and had lunch and a mooch around the shops, bought wool to knit with and loads of pet stuff, rat treats, dog treats, cat treats at a pet shop and a new face painting brush in an art shop. Then stopped for coffee on the way home. Lovely day! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hi Sammy - I saw you'd added to that thread.
> 
> To be honest I was actually pleased he'd posted it in "other pets" so I could say something. If he'd put it in classified we'd have got wrong for doing that, like Shell did on the APH thread!
> 
> Forgot to say that I've had a lush day. Barry and I went up to Alnwick and had lunch and a mooch around the shops, bought wool to knit with and loads of pet stuff, rat treats, dog treats, cat treats at a pet shop and a new face painting brush in an art shop. Then stopped for coffee on the way home. Lovely day! :2thumb:


 

I havent really done much today other than clean:bash:

Sammy, I forgot to say, whats up with the dogs?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I havent really done much today other than clean:bash:
> 
> Sammy, I forgot to say whats up with the dogs?


 ive done absolutley sod all:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

glad you had a good day hun.
THe dogs well mysty started yelling when eating thursday night so checked her over and found she has bad teeth she has lost a couple at the front and has bad tartar and sore gums which surprises me as she is fed exactly the same as storm who has none at all.
Storm on the other hand has developed a lump at the end of his tail it was only pea sized now it is alot bigger about the size of a small plum and he is now having small accidents which is what drew my attention to it


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> glad you had a good day hun.
> THe dogs well mysty started yelling when eating thursday night so checked her over and found she has bad teeth she has lost a couple at the front and has bad tartar and sore gums which surprises me as she is fed exactly the same as storm who has none at all.
> Storm on the other hand has developed a lump at the end of his tail it was only pea sized now it is alot bigger about the size of a small plum and he is now having small accidents which is what drew my attention to it


 
Poor dogs, what breed are they?


----------



## sammy1969

Mysty is a pedigree miniature red poodle and is 11 years old and Storm is a miniature poodle cross king yorkshire terrier and is nearly 11.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Mysty is a pedigree miniature red poodle and is 11 years old and Storm is a miniature poodle cross king yorkshire terrier and is nearly 11.


 


Hope all goes well at the vets, pets are such a worry


----------



## Shell195

Chris and his mate are now raccoon wrestling:roll:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank yo Shell I do wonder though how one has such bad teeth and the other doesnt when they ahve always been fed exactly the same thing. Mind you there is only 4 months betweenthem and maybe it is just age but the only other thingi can put it down to is one being pedigree and the other not
Hope they are having fun lol love the pics you put up of raccoon his face is so cheeky lol


----------



## feorag

I forgot to ask that too Sammy - was still too riled up with the 7 week old kitten thread! :roll:

Now I'm PMSL at the photo thread. I've been following it for a while, cos I like to put a face behind a name, but you can soon work out which girls are 'up themselves' if only by the photos they post. It's like post your photos her and in comes Mel (PurpleSkies) who imao is gorgeous, with a lovely 'normal' photo, then along comes someone who is so up themseves they post a proper posey photo like you would expect to see in a Man's magazine! then 2 pages later, they post another one, and another, and another and I look and think "My God you so love yourself" and they often post stuff like - I had a hangover so _be kind_ and crap like that :roll:

Anyway someone new posted a girlie type photo and the bitching started - you have to laugh!


----------



## Shell195

That kitten thread is very sad, I hate hearing about things like this:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

I have to agree Eileen i am so angry they are puting thispoor lttle mite through all this as i said if i were nearer i would go and get it but always the way it is too far. 
I must admit i never look at the photo thread any more got sick of all the bitching and the I am so wonderful crowd who think they are so damn perfect and better than everyone else


----------



## feorag

Totally agree on both counts Sammy!

I mean this is an open forum and when someone says let's all see what we look like, then you expect people to post 'normal' photos, but it seems here that a lot of the girls see it is an opportunity to show off how they can pout or how big their boobs are and how they should be a model for Playboy - 'cept of course they've not got much to show off imao and they're nowt special in the looks stakes!


----------



## sammy1969

~I know what you are saying Eileen I mean I can beat most on the boobs stakes by miles but damned if I would post such a pic of myself and degrade myself to that level I mean i am no oil painting except maybe a botticelli lmao but I am not going to put myself out there to be oggled and belittled by them all


----------



## Shell195




----------



## sammy1969

awwww that is so cute


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> awwww that is so cute


 
Thats my youngest son with Atuki who looks like hes saying "The shame of it":lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

very handsome young man I must say lol and have to agree with the tag he does look lik eheis dieing of embarrasment lol


----------



## feorag

Bloody Hell Atuki has grown - a lot! :gasp: Looking at that photo.

And I've said it before, but I'm gonna say it again - you have a very handsome son there!


----------



## Amalthea

How big is the coonybum!!!! :gasp: 

I think Shell's just got good genes.... Her kids are all lookers (from what I've seen)!


----------



## Shell195

I think my kids are all lookers too but then Im biased:lol2: I just wish my eldest son would stop dying his hair red and lose the spikes:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I think Shell's just got good genes.... Her kids are all lookers (from what I've seen)!


Would have to agree with that! :2thumb:

Jen did you see my post about refunding the postage to your mum???


----------



## Amalthea

Nope, I didn't *lol* What didja say?


----------



## Cillah

Shell's son is hot :2thumb:


Anyway! Mumma mouse was out so I took the chance to show Martin the babies as he's been wanting to. They have their pigment now and most of them are dark. Looks like I'm only going to have one or two light babies. :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Nope, I didn't *lol* What didja say?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/7244275-post44049.html


----------



## Amalthea

She'll prolly be fine with it. Will ask her to make sure


----------



## feorag

Happy to PayPal her the money if she has a PayPal account?


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Surely not:lol2:
> 
> What are you going to bribe him with ? Im sure a Lolly puppy would go down very well:whistling2:
> 
> Morning Eileen
> I hate it when I cant get online:bash:


I won't be bribing with any sort of animals!!! 



sammy1969 said:


> *very handsome young man I must say lol* and have to agree with the tag he does look lik eheis dieing of embarrasment lol


 
I have to agree!!! HEHE :blush:


----------



## CE1985F

Everyone gone to bed?????


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Everyone gone to bed?????


Im off to bed I dont know where the rest are.
My youngest son does the best ever impression of a very camp male, its excellent and never fails to make me giggle,especially when we are out shopping
Bless him, hes 18 and has struggled with ADHD his whole life but Im very proud of the way he has coped. Hes a lovely young man:flrt:
I shall pass on your comments:lol2:

Night Clark x


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Im off to bed I dont know where the rest are.
> My youngest son does the best ever impression of a very camp male, its excellent and never fails to make me giggle,especially when we are out shopping
> Bless him, hes 18 and has struggled with ADHD his whole life but Im very proud of the way he has coped. Hes a lovely young man:flrt:
> I shall pass on your comments:lol2:
> 
> Night Clark x


 
Night Shell x


----------



## CE1985F

Oops it's 1AM, there's my extra hour in bed gone!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I could be persuaded to go to the dentist every appointment, be brave & face my phobias, if a couple of Meerkats were the reward! :whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> I could be persuaded to go to the dentist every appointment, be brave & face my phobias, if a couple of Meerkats were the reward! :whistling2:


How did i know that would of been your answer!!! :bash:


----------



## CE1985F

Morning all!! Did you all enjoy your extra hour in bed??? I didn't! Was awake till 6am and then woke up at 8:15am!!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Morning Clark, Ive not long been up and have so much to do:bash:


----------



## punky_jen

omg so tired......had a really sad day at work yesterday, followed by some vodka and an early morning, coffee........coffee. Least I get my new royals today though, 1.1, male is het albino  I cant wait to bring them home.

How is everyone?


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, all! Heading out to the wholesaler in a bit..... Getting yet another harness for the mutt (since he ate the last one)!


----------



## punky_jen

0_o he ate a harness? :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


CE1985F said:


> I won't be bribing with any sort of animals!!!


I knew that!! :halo:



CE1985F said:


> Oops it's 1AM, there's my extra hour in bed gone!!!


Do you know reading back this morning, I found myself wondering what you were doing on line during Colin's shift!! :lol2:

Today is going to have to be 'catch up' day because of having yesterday off! :roll: So cleaning and disinfecting rats and snakes :2thumb: Dusting, cleaning etc :zzz:


----------



## punky_jen

No such thing as day of rest for us wicked women lol


----------



## Amalthea

Well, he didn't EAT the harness..... Just gnawed on the buckle (rendering it useless). Got him a new one today  And a new treat "ball" (that isn't round, so a bit more difficult) AND (!!!!) a dog brain training thingy-ma-jig! I think he'll really like it  Really, I should put it away for Christmas, but I am so not patient! *blush*


----------



## Amalthea

Here's what I got him (for a whole £13)


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Morning everyoneI knew that!! :halo:
> 
> *Do you know reading back this morning, I found myself wondering what you were doing on line during Colin's shift!! :lol2:*
> 
> Today is going to have to be 'catch up' day because of having yesterday off! :roll: So cleaning and disinfecting rats and snakes :2thumb: Dusting, cleaning etc :zzz:


Colin was dying of tooth ache again!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Here's what I got him (for a whole £13)
> 
> image


OOh, I've looked at that - you'll have to tell me how successful it is!



CE1985F said:


> Colin was dying of tooth ache again!!!


silly boy! :bash: 

Colin *Go to the dentist!!! :bash:*


----------



## ditta

morning all, we 'doing lunch' in the gay village. so i gotta get dressed:whip:

i got lollies for the tricky treaters tonight, if cat can stop eating them:lol2:
I WANT AN OPOSSUM


----------



## Amalthea

Well, we just sat down with it for a couple minutes and he's already getting that he has to slide the doors to get to the treats. Gonna put his dinner in it tonight. Then when he gets that down, I'll add in the bones to make it harder (they go between the doors, so he's got to lift them out before sliding the doors). If you want one, Eileen, let me know, cuz I'll pick it up from Batleys for ya... It was £12.99 plus VAT. They had a couple others there, too, but they were both "easy" ones.... This one is a "medium" one.


----------



## Shell195

My friends GSD have a few puzzle things but once they learn how to use them it takes them seconds to get the food so takes away the puzzlement:lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's what I wondered Shell - whether he would get bored with it once he'd worked it out???

Good for him to interact with the children though when they're here?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, Diesel always gets his dinner in a treat ball, so I figured this was a bit more challenging than that. And the new ball thingy I got has an adjustable hole for the food to come out of and isn't round, so is harder to use.


----------



## Shell195

I think treat balls are a great way to feed an active dog:no1:
I would love to feed some of mine in them but can you imagine the confusion:lol2: The 3 dogs that sleep downstairs have a stuffed kong every night to make up for not coming to bed with us :blush:


----------



## feorag

To be honest I tend to give Skye a treat of some kind whenever I leave him alone. He gets a Dentistick every night when we go to bed and if I have to leave him through the day he gets a bone or a stuffed Kong.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Do you know reading back this morning, I found myself wondering what you were doing on line during Colin's shift!! :lol2:


I was wondering the same Eileen! I got to have the laptop at after 2am & nobody was around.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> silly boy! :bash:
> 
> Colin *Go to the dentist!!! :bash:*


But Im terrified of them & the pain they inflict! I must be odd, as the anaesthetic injections don't seem to stop me feeling pain. My mouth goes numb but I still feel the drill!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I was wondering the same Eileen! I got to have the laptop at after 2am & nobody was around.


 Oh dear, poor Colin - you really sound "under the thumb" :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> morning all, we 'doing lunch' in the gay village. so i gotta get dressed:whip:
> 
> i got lollies for the tricky treaters tonight, if cat can stop eating them:lol2:
> I WANT AN OPOSSUM


Our curtains are firmly closed & the door will be ignored tonight, as it was last night! The little scrotes round here don't deserve a treat, let alone a trick! haha

I want 2 Meerkats Ditta!


----------



## sammy1969

hi every one and it starts the trick or treaters are around love the way the little ones look in their costumes I get around 30 every year and they are all so sweet


----------



## feorag

I've got sweets in at the ready, but we haven't had any yet! Hope I'm not speaking too soon! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> But Im terrified of them & the pain they inflict! I must be odd, as the anaesthetic injections don't seem to stop me feeling pain. My mouth goes numb but I still feel the drill!


NO your not weird Col I have the same problem and like you I am petrified. There is even a name for the condition which always seems very contradictory to me as it is called low anesthetic tolerance but it means the anesthetic doesnt take effect, and it is usually because the adrenaline is following so high that yo just nullify it completely


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor Colin - you really sound "under the thumb" :lol2:


I like to let Clark think that!


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> NO your not weird Col I have the same problem and like you I am petrified. There is even a name for the condition which always seems very contradictory to me as it is called low anesthetic tolerance but it means the anesthetic doesnt take effect, and it is usually because the adrenaline is following so high that yo just nullify it completely


Oh thank god its not just me then, thanks Sammy! I thought I was a bit special, like Wolverine, who can't be anaesthetised due to his super human self healing abilities! What do you do when you need to go to the dentists? Thats quite scared me, if I ever need a general anaesthetic, what if I don't go under fully & I can feel the surgeons cutting me & stuff!!! Sh*t!!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh thank god its not just me then, thanks Sammy! I thought I was a bit special, like Wolverine, who can't be anaesthetised due to his super human self healing abilities! What do you do when you need to go to the dentists? Thats quite scared me, if I ever need a general anaesthetic, what if I don't go under fully & I can feel the surgeons cutting me & stuff!!! Sh*t!!! :gasp:


 


Stop being so negative:whip: Ask the doctor for some valium for your first visit, it really does get easier. Sophie has spent her life being phobic of dentists and needles but now she has calmed down enough for the dentist to treat her. You have to weigh up what you would prefer, the raw pain of toothache or a quick stab in the gum then instant relief when the tooth is treated.


----------



## Shell195

I am so totally fed up with getting up to answer the door with hysterical barking dogs in tow. The small children came earlier and they were a pleasure but this older lot are knocking and running, Im gonna kill someone at this rate:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Stop being so negative:whip: Ask the doctor for some valium for your first visit, it really does get easier. Sophie has spent her life being phobic of dentists and needles but now she has calmed down enough for the dentist to treat her. You have to weigh up what you would prefer, the raw pain of toothache or a quick stab in the gum then instant relief


But its not just a quick stab in the gum Shell, its the drill, the sharp poking thing, & all the other barbaric tools they use on you that I can feel! What kind of sicko would ever want to be a dentist! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I am so totally fed up with getting up to answer the door with hysterical barking dogs in tow. The small children came earlier and they were a pleasure but this older lot are knocking and running, Im gonna kill someone at this rate:bash:


I agree, the younger ones are ok, but the bigger ones take the p*ss, & often come back a bit later for seconds as you can rarely tell them all apart. I'd love to attach a hose pipe to my letterbox & give them all a good blast of cold water! HAHAHA


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> But its not just a quick stab in the gum Shell, its the drill, the sharp poking thing, & all the other barbaric tools they use on you that I can feel! What kind of sicko would ever want to be a dentist! :devil:


 
I agree with the last bit:lol2:
Honestly Colin if you keep your eyes tightly shut and get Clark to hold your hand it wont be as bad as you think it will be
Think of how much you will enjoy the relief of being painfree


----------



## sammy1969

can only talk from my own experiences Col but when it has come to general anethestic i have only ever had problems once and they dealt with it very quickly and extremely professionally ( mind you with over £5,000 worth of camera down throat i am not surprised lol). When it comes to the dentist i get hem to give me something to take the edge of the day before so not completely aware of what is going on but ~I know it isnt valium as i am allergic I am not allowed to attend on my own as I could do things I wont remember doing but it does work, If I cant get the meds the one thing I have found that does help is 1) a very understanding dentist and 2) having someone in the room with me who understands the problem in my case Glyn who sits in the chair and watches what my reactions are and talks to me quietly reassuring me all the time that i will be ok. My last experience was an emergency appointement which meant a root canal that four times as long as normal as the dentist did not want to cause me too much discomfort as he knew the probs I had he would stop the second i felt any pain at all and was willing to wait over an hour in the hope i would calm and allow the anesthetic to take hold. self hypnosis can also help if oyu can get yourself into the right state of mind before hand.


----------



## sammy1969

I must get he best trick or treaters going as i always get kids who are well mannered and dont cause me any problems just had a set of two 12 year old boys who said please and thank you lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I agree with the last bit:lol2:
> Honestly Colin if you keep your eyes tightly shut and get Clark to hold your hand it wont be as bad as you think it will be
> Think of how much you will enjoy the relief of being painfree


Im starting a fund to pay for me to be knocked out & have all my teeth removed & nice falsies put in that wont need anything doing to them. Please send your cheques to.............


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Im starting a fund to pay for me to be knocked out & have all my teeth removed & nice falsies put in that wont need anything doing to them. Please send your cheques to.............


 

My Great Aunt actually did this:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> can only talk from my own experiences Col but when it has come to general anethestic i have only ever had problems once and they dealt with it very quickly and extremely professionally ( mind you with over £5,000 worth of camera down throat i am not surprised lol). When it comes to the dentist i get hem to give me something to take the edge of the day before so not completely aware of what is going on but ~I know it isnt valium as i am allergic I am not allowed to attend on my own as I could do things I wont remember doing but it does work, If I cant get the meds the one thing I have found that does help is 1) a very understanding dentist and 2) having someone in the room with me who understands the problem in my case Glyn who sits in the chair and watches what my reactions are and talks to me quietly reassuring me all the time that i will be ok. My last experience was an emergency appointement which meant a root canal that four times as long as normal as the dentist did not want to cause me too much discomfort as he knew the probs I had he would stop the second i felt any pain at all and was willing to wait over an hour in the hope i would calm and allow the anesthetic to take hold. self hypnosis can also help if oyu can get yourself into the right state of mind before hand.


I might see about asking my doctor for some valium or something then, as my next appointment at the dentist is the 9th of November.


----------



## Shell195

Somebody just sent me this:lol2:

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3125133/graphic1


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> My Great Aunt actually did this:gasp:


What, started a fund, or had all her teeth taken out & replaced with flasies?


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I might see about asking my doctor for some valium or something then, as my next appointment at the dentist is the 9th of November.


I would Col as i know how distressing it can be and something to take the edge off is the best way. I think sometimes it is hard for others to understand just how scarey it can be when oyu are in this situation and I know it is not common at all. I have been through over a dozen dentists till I found one who understood and acted to help


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I would Col as i know how distressing it can be and something to take the edge off is the best way. I think sometimes it is hard for others to understand just how scarey it can be when oyu are in this situation and I know it is not common at all. I have been through over a dozen dentists till I found one who understood and acted to help


Thanks hun, I just hope the doc does help me & doesn't just think Im either a smack-head or a soft-arse!


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, I just hope the doc does help me & doesn't just think Im either a smack-head or a soft-arse!


I doubt it hun if the doc is good he wil understand I mean fear of the dentist is not uncommon but the fact the anesthetic doesnt work is,and I cant see him thinking of you as either really


----------



## _jake_

I think.

I think.

I think.

I think.

I think.

I think.

I Better do my college assignment that needs to be in tommorrow.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I doubt it hun if the doc is good he wil understand I mean fear of the dentist is not uncommon but the fact the anesthetic doesnt work is,and I cant see him thinking of you as either really


I hope not hun. I will see about making an appointment & will let you know what the doctor says. x


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I think.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I Better do my college assignment that needs to be in tommorrow.


Get to it young man! :whip:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> What, started a fund, or had all her teeth taken out & replaced with flasies?


 


Paid to have all her teeth taken out so she didnt have to have fillings, she woke up from the procedure singing "The hills are alive with the sound of music":lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Paid to have all her teeth taken out so she didnt have to have fillings, she woke up from the procedure singing "The hills are alive with the sound of music":lol2:


A woman after my own heart! :flrt: If I won the lottery, that would be the top of my list!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta was contacted today by a friend of hers who she hasnt seen for 30 yrs sayin she had found a young kitten wanderin the street, she is sure she knows whos it is but the girl is denyin all knowledge, so shes come home with us, and by the looks of it is staying if she settles. still a chance she is chipped so gunna go to the vets at the weekend n if she isnt she will be chipped, vacinated n spayed when old enough, her name is blinky, ditta always wanted a white faced cat called blinky, so she is perfect, think ninja is in love :flrt:
pics to follow


----------



## _jake_

750 words on either:

Budgie
Rabbit
Green Anole

I can't right that much on either of them!


----------



## sammy1969

Why not lol what are the perameters of the essay? If it is care etc you can write thousands of words lol


----------



## _jake_

basically care. Just I cba really and X factor is on in like, 34mins!


----------



## sammy1969

Lol I thought as much mind you cant say i blame you it is addictive lol.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ditta was contacted today by a friend of hers who she hasnt seen for 30 yrs sayin she had found a young kitten wanderin the street, she is sure she knows whos it is but the girl is denyin all knowledge, so shes come home with us, and by the looks of it is staying if she settles. still a chance she is chipped so gunna go to the vets at the weekend n if she isnt she will be chipped, vacinated n spayed when old enough, her name is blinky, ditta always wanted a white faced cat called blinky, so she is perfect, think ninja is in love :flrt:
> pics to follow


 
Awww sounds cute, try feeling round the kittens shoulders as you can usually feel a chip in a kitten as its not had time to implant.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

after being home 5 mins


----------



## _jake_

Brief:

Chose one animal from Task 1 + 2. Write a report describing its natural habitat and explain how housing, bedding and enrichment encourage its natural behaviour and good welfare (no more than 750 words)

Hmm.


----------



## _jake_

Do tidy your bedside cabinet Ditta. Its disgraceful


----------



## sammy1969

ahh i see not a hard one really just have to think about it but with xfactor on soon I am not surprised you are distracted lol ~i mean i know what you think of Cher lol


----------



## sammy1969

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs415.ash2/69300_10150296954115077_836100076_15546191_4720516_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> after being home 5 mins
> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs475.ash2/74801_10150296953275077_836100076_15546158_5855755_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs935.snc4/74811_10150296956730077_836100076_15546279_1997216_n.jpg]image[/URL]


Very cute kitty


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Do tidy your bedside cabinet Ditta. Its disgraceful


 
She has her own coke can recycling plant going on, you should know that

Very cute kitten, you sure its not a boy:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Do tidy your bedside cabinet Ditta. Its disgraceful


 
not a chance, be scared whats lurkin underneath it all! :gasp: shes actually told me now shes makin a coke can tower...... tryna convince me that all that shite is productive :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Now ditta has Blinky does that mean you get a baby chi:whistling2: *ducks


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> ahh i see not a hard one really just have to think about it but with xfactor on soon I am not surprised you are distracted lol ~i mean i know what you think of Cher lol


shuuush! Thats a secret.

But.....




Eeeeep!


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Now ditta has Blinky does that mean you get a baby chi:whistling2: *ducks


Threaten she shall be rehomed to me if you don't get one!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell lol now you done it lol * goes to get popcorn to watch the sparks fly lmao*


----------



## sammy1969

_jake_ said:


> shuuush! Thats a secret.
> 
> But.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeep!


Not anymore lol


----------



## _jake_

I should actually start this assignment.


----------



## sammy1969

Yes you should lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

no shell unfortunately not, though i think you should labour that point to her, cos she wont listen to me


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no shell unfortunately not, though i think you should labour that point to her, cos she wont listen to me


 
Everyone knows that a way to a girls heart is by buying her a cute little baby chi:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta

Erm..... I might have blinky but still no chi:bash:
And my coke can tower was doing really well til ninja inspected it last night:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> Erm..... I might have blinky but still no chi:bash:
> And my coke can tower was doing really well til ninja inspected it last night:lol2:


 
see its all about what you want isnt it, all about ditta n not about poor cat wanting only one tiny little chi!  and to think im lettin you have my last 2 ciabattas..... and as you ate the first two theres me havin none!!

theres no bloody bread for my noodles babe!!


----------



## _jake_

I think she should have a chi tbh. It's cruel! Think that some blonde bimbo with a over-sized bag may get the one you could have instead mg:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> see its all about what you want isnt it, all about ditta n not about poor cat wanting only one tiny little chi!  and to think im lettin you have my last 2 ciabattas..... and as you ate the first two theres me havin none!!
> 
> theres no bloody bread for my noodles babe!!


 

No domestics on here please:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Does anyone else think that this APD looks pregnant?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...03131-one-my-3-african-pygmy.html#post7249422


----------



## sammy1969

Yes i do shell


----------



## _jake_

Cher loyd!


----------



## Amalthea

Cute kitty!!!

Just got home after moving the shop around for over 5 hours. KNACKERED!!! Gonna have a bath, dinner, then veg on the couch. Am hurting all over from lifting boxes and going up and down all those freaking stairs!!


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> I like to let Clark think that!


That's what i let you think! :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

happy halloween


----------



## Shell195

Im shattered tonight, it must be all the times Ive answered the door:bash:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Im shattered tonight, it must be all the times Ive answered the door:bash:


I was earlier due to the 2 hour sleep last night, but i had a cat nap earlier while colin watched the witches on channel 5!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> I was earlier due to the 2 hour sleep last night, but i had a cat nap earlier while colin watched the witches on channel 5!!! :2thumb:


I wanted to sleep but the kids kept knocking at the door which set the dogs off barking so I had to answer it:bash: I watched Witches too:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> I wanted to sleep but the kids kept knocking at the door which set the dogs off barking so I had to answer it:bash: I watched Witches too:lol2:


I slept through the kids knocking at the door, even with the dogs and cats jumping on and off me!! (napped on the settee)


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> But Im terrified of them & the pain they inflict! I must be odd, as the anaesthetic injections don't seem to stop me feeling pain. My mouth goes numb but I still feel the drill!


Colin, until I was 18 my dentist didn't give cocaine injections for fillings! She only gave cocaine for extractions, so I was never given an injection for any fillings as a child.

Then when the horse broke my front tooth in half and my dentist was on holiday I went to another one and he used a drip in your arm. I guess it was some kind of valium, but you just lay in the chair and drifted away. You could hear him speaking to you and if he said "open wide" you did, but you just felt nothing at all - I *loved* it and immediately changed to him and went there for a few years until he closed down the surgery at his house.



Shell195 said:


> Now ditta has Blinky does that mean you get a baby chi:whistling2: *ducks


That was the first thing I thought too Shell!

Blinky is beautiful - I have to say! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Colin, until I was 18 my dentist didn't give cocaine injections for fillings! She only gave cocaine for extractions, so I was never given an injection for any fillings as a child.
> 
> Then when the horse broke my front tooth in half and my dentist was on holiday I went to another one and he used a drip in your arm. I guess it was some kind of valium, but you just lay in the chair and drifted away. You could hear him speaking to you and if he said "open wide" you did, but you just felt nothing at all - I *loved* it and immediately changed to him and went there for a few years until he closed down the surgery at his house.
> 
> That was the first thing I thought too Shell!
> 
> Blinky is beautiful - I have to say! :flrt:


 
I havent forgotten the measurements I just cant find the tape measure that Steve filed under Never to be found again:bash: I will get a new one tomorrow


----------



## CE1985F

:bash: :bash: Colin is watching Bad Girls, i hate this program!!! :bash::bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I was wondering the same Eileen! I got to have the laptop at after 2am & nobody was around.


i was at the iceland area night out last night was fun and eventfull:lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Somebody just sent me this:lol2:
> 
> http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3125133/graphic1


shell i loved it




wheres cats chi:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I havent forgotten the measurements I just cant find the tape measure that Steve filed under Never to be found again:bash: I will get a new one tomorrow


Ok - just whenever.

I got this card from Emma in Gloucester. Jacquie Lawson cards are great, especially her Christmas ones with the dogs and cats Feline Fright - animated Flash ecard by Jacquie Lawson

we only had 3 knocks at the door, but it was enough, cos of the noise Skye makes when the doorbell goes! :roll:

Iain has just sent me this photo of the girls going out guising. As you will see Mollie has died her hair brown! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen... Mom said this:



> That's fine. It would be so much easier if she just paid you in whatever way you two see fit. LOL


And I'm off to bed. Nighty night xx


----------



## feorag

As a mother that made perfect sense to me - I'd have said exactly the same! :lol2:

Now I'm off to bed too - Night Jen and everyone else.


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Eileen... Mom said this:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm off to bed. Nighty night xx





feorag said:


> As a mother that made perfect sense to me - I'd have said exactly the same! :lol2:
> 
> Now I'm off to bed too - Night Jen and everyone else.


Night to both of you! xx


----------



## tomwilson

night jen, night eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

My turn on the laptop!

So what happened last night at the night out Tom? Did you get plastered, strip down to your undercrackers & dance on a table to the Macarena? 

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> My turn on the laptop!
> 
> So what happened last night at the night out Tom? Did you get plastered, strip down to your undercrackers & dance on a table to the Macarena?
> 
> :lol2:


 erm noooooooooooooooo. my alcohol tolerence seems to be very high at the moment i was sober the whole evening despite the copious amounts of alcohol i injested, how ever i saw my old male deputy manager big up my new female deputy manager anddry hump her and drop her on her head not once but twice, and also to girls from the store putting her head between their boobs and motor boating her so many times i lost count


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> erm noooooooooooooooo. my alcohol tolerence seems to be very high at the moment i was sober the whole evening despite the copious amounts of alcohol i injested, how ever i saw my old male deputy manager big up my new female deputy manager anddry hump her and drop her on her head not once but twice, and also to girls from the store putting her head between their boobs and motor boating her so many times i lost count


Farmfoods freaks!!! :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Farmfoods freaks!!! :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


 :gasp:farmfoods, im an iceland man :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :gasp:farmfoods, im an iceland man :lol2:


Ah, well I knew it was a frozen food place! Iceland would have been my second guess! :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, well I knew it was a frozen food place! Iceland would have been my second guess! :blush:
> 
> :lol2:


 atleast you didn't say herron :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> atleast you didn't say herron :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


 up to much dude


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> up to much dude


Not much mate, just watching Supernanny US! You?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not much mate, just watching Supernanny US! You?


 was watching being human


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> was watching being human


With that Tovey guy who looks like Pob? :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> With that Tovey guy who looks like Pob? :lol2:


 is that the one from him and her


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> is that the one from him and her


Yes! Don't you think he looks like Pob? :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes! Don't you think he looks like Pob? :lol2:


 depends i don't know what a pob is :lol2: he's baby faced if thats what it means


----------



## ami_j




----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> image


 are they pob because he does look like the one on the left


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> are they pob because he does look like the one on the left


Nooooo, google image Pob. It was a kids programme years ago, a wooden puppet that used to spit on the screen & wipe it, it had pink hair & big ears! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

pib and pog


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image


Hello stranger! :welcome:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello stranger! :welcome:


lol hi


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol hi


Where have you been hiding hun?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Where have you been hiding hun?


here and there hehe, will be hiding in bed in ten mins with any luck lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> here and there hehe, will be hiding in bed in ten mins with any luck lol


haha won't be long til thats where I am too


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> haha won't be long til thats where I am too


only stayed up to watch a film that im not really paying much attention to anyway -.-


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> only stayed up to watch a film that im not really paying much attention to anyway -.-


:lol2: must not be that good of a film then


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oooo Cat, Preston's RSPCA has a Chihuahua called Misty in the shelter needing a new home! Not the prettiest of things but.....
RSPCA Preston Animal Adoption District Branch Lancashire


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Am I actually first on toeday at 10:37?? Or is Shell actually cross posting with me as I type! :lol:


tomwilson said:


> was watching being human


Ooh Tom I love Being Human!



Zoo-Man said:


> Nooooo, google image Pob. It was a kids programme years ago, a wooden puppet that used to spit on the screen & wipe it, it had pink hair & big ears! :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!! I googled the image before you posted that and victoria beckham came up first! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! Am I actually first on toeday at 10:37?? Or is Shell actually cross posting with me as I type! :lol:Ooh Tom I love Being Human!


 it's very good isn't it eileen last nights was the one where he met another werewolf. 

i've got a stock take at 6 so i'm just catching up on all the tv i've missed


----------



## CE1985F

I wish colin would stop pestering me about getting some meerkats!!! He's even got my 2 year old nephew saying " Meerkats Clark" :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> I wish colin would stop pestering me about getting some meerkats!!! He's even got my 2 year old nephew saying " Meerkats Clark" :devil::devil::devil:


 it will never stop clark i speak from experience i try to stop pestering diana, and i try to convince my elf i don't really wat something but at times it cuts me up inside because i know i'm lying to myself and then i star pestering again althugh i do think i pester less than collin


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> it will never stop clark i speak from experience i try to stop pestering diana, and i try to convince my elf i don't really wat something but at times it cuts me up inside because i know i'm lying to myself and then i star pestering again althugh i do think i pester less than collin


Anybody pesters less than colin!!! Every other sentence that comes out of his mouth at the moment is some how related to meerkats!!! 

I BLAME AFRICA!!! :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Anybody pesters less than colin!!! Every other sentence that comes out of his mouth at the moment is some how related to meerkats!!!
> 
> I BLAME AFRICA!!! :devil::devil::devil::devil:


 why whats she been saying?


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> why whats she been saying?


Just coz she has babies at the moment and is showing pics to colin!!!


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Just coz she has babies at the moment and is showing pics to colin!!!


 catand ditta keep showing pics of baby dormice, its very cruel


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> catand ditta keep showing pics of baby dormice, its very cruel


At least Colin won't want any! Or rats, guinea pigs and all things small furry rodenty!!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Oooww, I could get some guinea pigs again and house them indoors and kill colin off!!!! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Oooww, I could get some guinea pigs again and house them indoors and kill colin off!!!! :devil:


 is this going to be like an animal arms race he buys some ferrets to kill the guinea pigs and so on


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> is this going to be like an animal arms race he buys some ferrets to kill the guinea pigs and so on


No, i'm the boss so i say what comes and goes!!!


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> No, i'm the boss so i say what comes and goes!!!


 :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya guys  Been a long day....... Had to go in to work today to sort out the stock room after the big move from last night. KNACKERED now!!


----------



## ditta

how gorgeous is my blinkety blink minky pink.....blinky for short......kitten:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> it will never stop clark i speak from experience i try to stop pestering diana, and i try to convince my elf i don't really wat something but at times it cuts me up inside because i know i'm lying to myself and then i star pestering again althugh i do think i pester less than collin


Same here Tom! I have wanted Meerkats for ages now, but never had the opportunity. They are at the top of my 'wish list' & I would be over the moon if I got some! It would make my year (which has been the worst year of my life!).


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> is this going to be like an animal arms race he buys some ferrets to kill the guinea pigs and so on


Like Pokemon? "Ferret, I choose you!" :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary all day

I forgot to say that the litter of black kittens that tested positive for Felv are now 5 months old and after many blood tests with Glasgow are now negative 
They all had homes lined up and have all gone off to them, what a relief


----------



## ditta

hello shell


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hello shell


Hello, hows Blinky settling in?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hello, hows Blinky settling in?


oh shell she is wonderful, like hes always been here......i rushed to collect her cos was told she was 6-7 weeks found wandering, i was gonna see you had any litters she could go with to learn to be a cat, but i think shes 12 ish weeks and has been a litle angel.....shes very well manered and very lovable:flrt::flrt:

my spelling is shite cos my keybord keeps sticking lol


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> oh shell *she* is wonderful, like *hes* always been here......i rushed to collect her cos was told she was 6-7 weeks found wandering, i was gonna see you had any litters she could go with to learn to be a cat, but i think shes 12 ish weeks and has been a litle angel.....shes very well manered and very lovable:flrt::flrt:
> 
> my spelling is shite cos my keybord keeps sticking lol


 

Is Blinky a he or a she:lol2: I agree that the kitten is at least 12 weeks old, very cute:flrt:


----------



## ditta

SHE my keyboard is sticky:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Like Pokemon? "Furret, I choose you!" :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Colin is now in a mood with me as i snapped at him for the constant pestering about getting some meekats!!! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Colin is now in a mood with me as i snapped at him for the constant pestering about getting some meekats!!! :whistling2:


 don't fight you two, i think he know he can't have them realy but it must suck being the bad guy at times clark


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> don't fight you two, i think he know he can't have them realy but it must suck being the bad guy at times clark


 
Defo!


----------



## Amalthea

Just watched Marley and Me (again) *sobs*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just watched Marley and Me (again) *sobs*


 not seen it, but i've been asured that it is very sad


----------



## Cillah

Marley and Me makes me want to cry everytime!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Just watched Marley and Me (again) *sobs*


dnt even watch it in like ten years...srsly


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I still sob like a baby everytime I watch Homeward Bound and that has a happy ending, so I am pretty sure Marley and Me will be one of those movies that just gets me everytime. Poor Lou gets all confused (doesn't take much) when I start in with my crying while watching a movie.....


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Well, I still sob like a baby everytime I watch Homeward Bound and that has a happy ending, so I am pretty sure Marley and Me will be one of those movies that just gets me everytime. Poor Lou gets all confused (doesn't take much) when I start in with my crying while watching a movie.....


 i cried at homeward bound last time i saw it :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Well, I still sob like a baby everytime I watch Homeward Bound and that has a happy ending, so I am pretty sure Marley and Me will be one of those movies that just gets me everytime. Poor Lou gets all confused (doesn't take much) when I start in with my crying while watching a movie.....


gets me everytime i read the book and both times i watched the film


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Just watched Marley and Me (again) *sobs*


Never seen it!



tomwilson said:


> not seen it, but i've been asured that it is very sad


 
Same here!


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> i cried at homeward bound last time i saw it :blush:


 
You soft git


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> You soft git


 sereiously almost every disney film has had me weeping not sobbing but in tears none the less, either i'm going soft or its just a reflection of the sh*te few years i've been having


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> sereiously almost every disney film has had me weeping not sobbing but in tears none the less, either i'm going soft or its just a reflection of the sh*te few years i've been having


 
Most of Disney films aren't that sad!! Must be going soft! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Most of Disney films aren't that sad!! Must be going soft! :lol2:


 not all just seemed to be the ones diana's nephew owns :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> not all just seemed to be the ones diana's nephew owns :lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I forgot to say that the litter of black kittens that tested positive for Felv are now 5 months old and after many blood tests with Glasgow are now negative
> They all had homes lined up and have all gone off to them, what a relief


That's excellent news Shell and brilliant that they've managed to get rid of the virus! :2thumb:



CE1985F said:


> Defo!


But someone has to keep a level head when it comes to how many animals you can keep and look after properly, otherwise you're in danger of taking on more animals than you can properly look after. I'm the softie who would have wall-to-wall animals, but Barry's the sensible one who keeps me in check!



CE1985F said:


> Most of Disney films aren't that sad!! Must be going soft! :lol2:


You've got to be joking!!! Most of the Disney films may have a happy ending, but loads of them have really sad bits in the middle! Look at Bambi for starters!


----------



## Amalthea

Bambi makes me cry, as does The Lion King! But not many movies really get me sobbing..... Marley and Me, Homeward Bound, and Bridge to Terabithia are three, though *blush*


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Shell and brilliant that they've managed to get rid of the virus! :2thumb:
> 
> But someone has to keep a level head when it comes to how many animals you can keep and look after properly, otherwise you're in danger of taking on more animals than you can properly look after. I'm the softie who would have wall-to-wall animals, but Barry's the sensible one who keeps me in check!
> 
> *You've got to be joking!!! Most of the Disney films may have a happy ending, but loads of them have really sad bits in the middle! Look at Bambi for starters*!


 fox and the hound


----------



## Shell195

I even cry at the happy things in disney films:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

FOX AND THE HOUND!!!! When the old lady is dropping Todd off at the sanctuary and that song comes on!!!! *SOBS*


----------



## feorag

:lol2: me too!

Well I'm off to bed now! goodnight everyone!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> FOX AND THE HOUND!!!! When the old lady is dropping Todd off at the sanctuary and that song comes on!!!! *SOBS*


 

And the pound in Lady and the Tramp:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: me too!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now! goodnight everyone!


 night eileen


----------



## Amalthea

*sniffles*

YouTube - Fox and the Hound - Sad scene


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Night guys *sniffles* Am heading off to bed *sniffles* With a happy movie, I think *sniffles*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Night guys *sniffles* Am heading off to bed *sniffles* With a happy movie, I think *sniffles*


 night night


----------



## Amalthea

And another to leave ya with:

YouTube - Dumbo - Sad scene


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Tom! I'm assuming there is no-one else up on here.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Tom! I'm assuming there is no-one else up on here.


 looks like although i think jaime is online


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> looks like although i think jaime is online


Aye, she must be lurking! How are you?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye, she must be lurking! How are you?


 ok been watching farscape again


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ok been watching farscape again


I have watched a Natural World documentary on Cuckoos, some of Road Wars, & just watched Bad Girls.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I have watched a Natural World documentary on Cuckoos, some of Road Wars, & just watched Bad Girls.


 i've recorded the cuckoo thing for later


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i've recorded the cuckoo thing for later


It was very interesting. I do miss watching Animal Planet, but our Sky was cut off, but I really miss watching Meerkat Manor! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> It was very interesting. I do miss watching Animal Planet, but our Sky was cut off, but I really miss watching Meerkat Manor! :whistling2:


 it is very good but i still think you should try give clark a wee break, even though i'm plucking up the courage to ask diana for apd's


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> it is very good but i still think you should try give clark a wee break, even though i'm plucking up the courage to ask diana for apd's


Its great, I love it! So sad when Flower died!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Its great, I love it! So sad when Flower died!


 there where lots of sad moments, when shakespear was bitten although i think he survived that


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> there where lots of sad moments, when shakespear was bitten although i think he survived that


Ah yes, he did survive. Mitch is my favourite! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, he did survive. Mitch is my favourite! :flrt:


 awww remember stumpy


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> awww remember stumpy


Oh, the little baby who was taken by a hawk :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh, the little baby who was taken by a hawk :flrt:


 nah that was his healthy twin sadly stumpy died of hunger because they where born in the dry season it was very sad


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nah that was his healthy twin sadly stumpy died of hunger because they where born in the dry season it was very sad


Ah right, I knew it was one of the two!


----------



## Cillah

Tom, I'm sure you have the courage to ask her! Good luck !

If I want something, I just tell Martin. I haven't in ages though as we aren't getting anything new until we move house. Which is fine by me .

Awwh those Disney movies are sad. I've never actually cried in a movie but still.

My cousin is having a baby today. I couldn't care less as her family has babies every year for the $3000 you get to have one. They aren't much older than me and the three of them have eight.


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Amalthea said:


> And another to leave ya with:
> 
> YouTube - Dumbo - Sad scene





Amalthea said:


> *sniffles*
> 
> YouTube - Fox and the Hound - Sad scene


Proving my point exactly Jen! :2thumb:



Cillah said:


> My cousin is having a baby today. I couldn't care less as her family has babies every year for the $3000 you get to have one. They aren't much older than me and the three of them have eight.


:gasp: You get paid to have babies in Australia?? :gasp:

It's no wonder it isn't full of Chinese!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all


----------



## Amalthea

Australia is full of Chinese, Eileen 

Morning, everybody


----------



## feorag

Probably so they can have as many children as they want and get money for it instead of the way childbirth is regimented in China!

What you up to today? I've had my bum parked on the settee since I got up! :roll: I've watched TV - *never *watched daytime TV in my life and suddenly I'm sitting watching it. Done some knitting - started a loopy jacket for the 'nearly here' granddaughter while waiting for Shell to measure Dennis' jumper and Harley for a jumper! *hint, hint*


----------



## Amalthea

Not a lot.... Need to clean out the critters, but I feel like crap today  We'll see. And then it's a night out bowling with the work girls later......


----------



## feorag

Ooh, I love 10 pin bowling - don't get the chance to do it very often nowadays and it totally cream crackers my dodgy shoulder, but i love it.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it messes up my wrist pretty badly, too. All my joints are fooked..... So I end up wearing a brace to just give a bit extra support. *shrugs*


----------



## _jake_

Is it evil if I laughed at the end of Marley and me?:blush:


----------



## feorag

No, not if you're a psychopath who doesn't feel empathy toward anyone's suffering.


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...46-staffordshire-bull-terrier-puppy-sale.html

why is the world full of idiots


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Is it evil if I laughed at the end of Marley and me?:blush:


Yes..


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> No, not if you're a psychopath who doesn't feel empathy toward anyone's suffering.


I'm no psycho, although some may disagree! But when I was watching it I man up and try not to cry. But I did think 'Typical Marley'. That's what I found funny:whistling2:


Anyway, I believe quite a few of you lots are from Manchester way? Hopeing knowone was injured too bad in this Nine injured in Salford gas blast -  UK News - MSN News UK


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I'm no psycho, although some may disagree! But when I was watching it I man up and try not to cry. But I did think 'Typical Marley'. That's what I found funny:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Anyway, I believe quite a few of you lots are from Manchester way? Hopeing knowone was injured too bad in this Nine injured in Salford gas blast - *UK News - MSN News UK


i can actually see why you found that funny when you say that, one thing my mother commented on was what a talented actor the dog was 
dont watch it when kia gets old you will cry buckets , cos it hits a sore nerve


----------



## _jake_

I've never been around a dog that has died! So if this came out like 15yrs later I'd be a wreck lol. 

Jai, I'm skiving from college! HA


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I've never been around a dog that has died! So if this came out like 15yrs later I'd be a wreck lol.
> 
> Jai, I'm skiving from college! HA


i noticed bad boy 
i told you to get your work done
you better go tomorrow young man


----------



## _jake_

Well I'm ill, but not ill enough to be usually off from college. Mum said I've worked enough and she said I'll let you off. Today is boring lessons anyway. And if I'm honest I wish they would of let me go onto the health care course.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Well I'm ill, but not ill enough to be usually off from college. Mum said I've worked enough and she said I'll let you off. Today is boring lessons anyway. And if I'm honest I wish they would of let me go onto the health care course.


how come they didnt?
your only on the year course arent you? will fly just buckle down


----------



## _jake_

Apparently the course is a lot more written work. Which I would love to do. It's something I want to do in my future but thought as I like animals and its more practical it wouldnt be too much strain. So far I currently have 5 assignments that all need around 700 written words in each and I just haven't got the motivation to do them when it's not helping my future at all. And the practical is 1hr a week cleaning out animals which I pretty much do at home anyway!! And there is so much bitchiness in the class as some of the students are right pigs and just annoy everyone. One of my mates has already left!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Apparently the course is a lot more written work. Which I would love to do. It's something I want to do in my future but thought as I like animals and its more practical it wouldnt be too much strain. So far I currently have 5 assignments that all need around 700 written words in each and I just haven't got the motivation to do them when it's not helping my future at all. And the practical is 1hr a week cleaning out animals which I pretty much do at home anyway!! And there is so much bitchiness in the class as some of the students are right pigs and just annoy everyone. One of my mates has already left!


lol thats where it gets you , it is a fair amount of work, the btec national diploma (i think your on the first?) is pretty tough in places 

700 written words isnt that hard tbf once you get into your head what you want to write...what have you got to do?
the practical i cant comment on as we didnt have animals on site , we did have to go to out to farms and reptile shops though

whatever happens your never too old to sort it out if you think youve made a mistake...when i left school i went to do media and left after the two years with like no grades from it for various reasons but when i went back to college when i was 20 nearly 21 , it was to do animal management and i left with two merits and a distinction, could of done better if it wasnt for a poor first year where i was trying to hold down a job at the same time lol 

that said it is better to try get it right while your young enough to get it for free


----------



## _jake_

Exactly! Yeah its the first I'm doing (I think). What I need to do is easy in the assignments it's just having the motivation to do it when it isn't what I want to do!  If I quit this now I'd need to go back to a different high school, waste £5k and need to catch up with the GCSE's they'd already be doing! Only bright side is if I stick at it when i'm 16 I can go straight into a Level 3 Health care (2years) and then onto Uni. I dunno


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Exactly! Yeah its the first I'm doing (I think). What I need to do is easy in the assignments it's just having the motivation to do it when it isn't what I want to do!  If I quit this now I'd need to go back to a different high school, waste £5k and need to catch up with the GCSE's they'd already be doing! Only bright side is if I stick at it when i'm 16 I can go straight into a Level 3 Health care (2years) and then onto Uni. I dunno


stick at it jake, its one year and opens up all those doors for you


----------



## _jake_

Stop being so sensible, your good at it!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Ooh, I love 10 pin bowling - don't get the chance to do it very often nowadays and it totally cream crackers my dodgy shoulder, but i love it.


we're suposed to be going bowling tomorrow



_jake_ said:


> Is it evil if I laughed at the end of Marley and me?:blush:


 don't know why but this reminded me of some one saying you can't have a slaughter without laughter in psycology during 6th form


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Stop being so sensible, your good at it!


lol you forget ive been there 
yes it worked out well when i went back to college BUT it cost me money and i had to work at the same time for the first year which meant i had little time for stuff, especially when i was doing work experience and was leaving for work exp at 9 getting there at ten , working til 3 and then goiing to work having lunch and working 4 til 8 then getting home at nine and having tea , then spending saturday at work 10-6 and fitting assignments all round this plus my animals
looking back i dont know how i had time to have friends :lol2:

if animal management had been available in sheffield when i was 16 the story might of been different i guess


----------



## ditta

we ok folks:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon all taking a break from drawing as it is so quiet without Glyn here


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...46-staffordshire-bull-terrier-puppy-sale.html
> 
> why is the world full of idiots


Wish I knew! :bash: 


ditta said:


> we ok folks:2thumb::2thumb:


Phew! That's a relief - I saw it on the lunchtime news and cos you hadn't been on line at that point I wondered. Was it anywhere near you?


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> we ok folks:2thumb::2thumb:


hey ditta



sammy1969 said:


> Afternoon all taking a break from drawing as it is so quiet without Glyn here


 hi sammy wheres glyn and what are you drawing?


i've asked diana about APD's and it seems to be under consideration:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Good to hear, Ditta!!


----------



## sammy1969

Thats good news Ditta
Tom Glyn is at uni today and I hate it as i am not good on my own.
I am in the process of doing a pencil drawing of a horse whic is in midleap


----------



## Amalthea

Memories..........

YouTube - Diesel

YouTube - Diesel #2


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless him! :flrt:

You really forget just how little he was when you first got him!


----------



## ditta

its about 3 miles away eileen i was only there yesterday getting new tyre on cats car:gasp:, i was awake all night but didnt hear explosion, then again i did have my ipod on and a purring blinky on my head:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Thats good news Ditta
> Tom Glyn is at uni today and I hate it as i am not good on my own.
> I am in the process of doing a pencil drawing of a horse whic is in midleap


oooo can we see when done horses are very hard to draw



Amalthea said:


> Memories..........
> 
> YouTube - Diesel
> 
> YouTube - Diesel #2


 he's such a playfull lil fella isn't he:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Aw, bless him! :flrt:
> 
> You really forget just how little he was when you first got him!


It's hard to believe he came home in my lap and I used to be able to pick him up one handed :flrt: Feeling all nostaligic (might be cuz of that problem).....


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> he's such a playfull lil fella isn't he:flrt:


Not so little anymore.... Still playful


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/603912-my-cats-labour.html

:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## sammy1969

They are the hardest animal to draw in the whole book apparently and i used to do them often passed my 'O' level by drawing one and putting in the whole process involved. If it turns out ok I will put up a pic of it lol but if it doesnt i think I wll cry. I have been at it for two days now and still only got head and one front leg almost fully done the rest is still in outline stage lol, think it is going to take the rest of the weeks to get anywhere near complete. I am wondering now if I should of started with somehing easier lol.


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> oooo can we see when done horses are very hard to draw


I agree, it's incredibly hard to get the musculature right on horses. And I find heads. Years ago I saw a painting by Leon Danchin, whose paintings I *love* of 2 horses heads framed in a shop window. I loved it and actually went in to buy it, but then I looked closely and one of the heads just wasn't right and I knew if I hung that on my wall I would just keep looking at the head and thinking - that's not right.

Instead I bought a one of 2 German Shepherds' heads by him. It hangs on the fireplace wall directly opposite where I sit and even after over 20 years I never get tired of looking at it, because it's just perfect in my eyes. 

Does that make sense???


Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/603912-my-cats-labour.html
> 
> :bash::bash::bash:


I saw that thread before I came on here Jen and thought the same!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I agree, it's incredibly hard to get the musculature right on horses. And I find heads. Years ago I saw a painting by Leon Danchin, whose paintings I *love* of 2 horses heads framed in a shop window. I loved it and actually went in to buy it, but then I looked closely and one of the heads just wasn't right and I knew if I hung that on my wall I would just keep looking at the head and thinking - that's not right.
> 
> Instead I bought a one of 2 German Shepherds' heads by him. It hangs on the fireplace wall directly opposite where I sit and even after over 20 years I never get tired of looking at it, because it's just perfect in my eyes.
> 
> Does that make sense???
> I saw that thread before I came on here Jen and thought the same!


of course it makes sense eileen


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Total sense!


----------



## sammy1969

Well this is it so far still not any where near happy with it lol but will get there


----------



## Amalthea

That's looking really nice, Sam!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Jen i will admit is my first attempt in over 15 years and i did make the mistake of using a blueblack graphitint pencil to do the original outline as it is usually easy to cover up when doing the detailing but this time as i i am only using plain grphite it is still tending to show through in places which is annoying but I will get it hidden eventualy lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Well this is it so far still not any where near happy with it lol but will get there
> 
> image


 i like it i'm loving the hair


----------



## sammy1969

Does it look accurate and windswept enough lol, you would be surprised just how much that pic has changed since i posted it lol shading does wonders but can be time consuming but hen that might have something to do with the fact I am a bit to much of a perfectionist and other than copying the pose from a pic it is all coming out of my head. Mind oyu i do have a large selection of reference pics to get ideas from


----------



## feorag

Yes, looking good so far! :2thumb:

Glad you all knew what I meant. I could look at a painting of an animal I know little about and be more than happy with it, but when it comes to horses, certain breeds of cats and dogs, I've spent so much time with them that I know what they should look like, so if the artist doesn't get it right - it just glares at me!!

The worst is the artist who makes the horse too weak/long in the back and you look at it and you just know that if anyone sat on it, the horse would just collapse! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

Yep I know exactly what you mean Eileen when getting reference pics i saw a few like that and thought blooming hell even i can do better than that lol I am the same when it comes to certain subjects esp those that I have spent time around and to make it worse I am my own worse critic ll and will destroy anything I dont think is good enough much t Glyns annoyance lol


----------



## Shell195

Sammy that drawing looks great:no1:

Read the stupid threads:bash: and now Im on here
For a while now the sanctuary has been looking for a supervisor for the one full time animal carer,our trainee and the volunteers but they have all been crap and at the end of the day there have still been so many things wrong. Last week I got asked if I would do it and I said if I could fit it round my lot I would. I started yesterday and just do from 3.30 to 5.30 for 5 days a week but its a frantic 2 hours gettting all the mistakes put right, my poor body aches and I came home soaking wet today:lol2: It doent help having 40+ hedgehogs in our care as well as a full cattery *sighs


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Shell it has changed alot since i posted that pic lol alot more detailed shading lol and i am still not happy.
I hope the new position works out well for you and I know eventually you will get everything put straight and i know oyu will enjoy every minute of it


----------



## Shell195

The plasterer is at long last coming out on Friday to sort the ceiling which is the same day the central heating men are coming with the replacement part for our broken boiler. Today our tumble dryer decided to die and it will cost as much to fix as it would be to get a new one so Steve has just gone out to pick up one he reserved online. Its not been a good year, what with vets and broken things:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh crumbs hun oyu are having a bad time of it at the moment.
Oh took the dogs to the vets to the vets yesterday and both now have to have surgery on the 22nd. Storms growth is a bit of a worry as it is growing round the stump of his tail and they have very litle margin for sewing it and they are worries they may have to amputate what little is left. Msty on the other hand is going to be rather gummy at the end of her surgery as she is having all her incisors and premolars removed and she is now on antibiotics till the op


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Oh crumbs hun oyu are having a bad time of it at the moment.
> Oh took the dogs to the vets to the vets yesterday and both now have to have surgery on the 22nd. Storms growth is a bit of a worry as it is growing round the stump of his tail and they have very litle margin for sewing it and they are worries they may have to amputate what little is left. Msty on the other hand is going to be rather gummy at the end of her surgery as she is having all her incisors and premolars removed and she is now on antibiotics till the op


 
Storms diagnosis must be very worrying for you but Im sure Misty will be fine being a gummy dog


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit is does scare me as he is such a loving dog who has been through so much already in his life, as it is already he has had to have his tail docked twice, the second time due to the cruelty he suffered at 16 weeks and the reason I have him now and he literally only has a stump of a tail and then the fact that he is having little accidents on waking I am not sure what will happen in the long run with him but I do know that unless he is suffering I will not take the easy way out despite having to clear up messes in the morning


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> For a while now the sanctuary has been looking for a supervisor for the one full time animal carer,our trainee and the volunteers but they have all been crap and at the end of the day there have still been so many things wrong. Last week I got asked if I would do it and I said if I could fit it round my lot I would. I started yesterday and just do from 3.30 to 5.30 for 5 days a week but its a frantic 2 hours gettting all the mistakes put right, my poor body aches and I came home soaking wet today:lol2: It doent help having 40+ hedgehogs in our care as well as a full cattery *sighs


Wow Shell! That sounds like a lot of responsibility over and above what you already have and your own animals!

It really hasn't been a good year for you, has it - such a lot of bad luck, but that's the way luck runs, isn't it?


sammy1969 said:


> Oh crumbs hun oyu are having a bad time of it at the moment.
> Oh took the dogs to the vets to the vets yesterday and both now have to have surgery on the 22nd. Storms growth is a bit of a worry as it is growing round the stump of his tail and they have very litle margin for sewing it and they are worries they may have to amputate what little is left. Msty on the other hand is going to be rather gummy at the end of her surgery as she is having all her incisors and premolars removed and she is now on antibiotics till the op


Sorry to hear this Sammy - you must be worried to death about Storm


----------



## sammy1969

That is a real understatement as he is now 11 which is not in his favour either but he thought of him having to go through treatment for cancer is just not imaginable i love him to bits he is quite the cheeky little man


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Wow Shell! That sounds like a lot of responsibility over and above what you already have and your own animals!


 

It is but as I had to listen to my friend moaning every night about what they hadnt done it seems the easier option, I actually used to do this full time in my younger days:lol2: Its 25 minutes travelling time each way but it still means Im only out of the house for 3 hours and as Sophie isnt working at the minute it fits in well with her and Steves shifts so the dogs still arent left alone


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Well this is it so far still not any where near happy with it lol but will get there
> 
> image


Thats great Sammy! :2thumb:

I used to draw all the time, & am quite good at it. I should try to get back into it really.


----------



## Zoo-Man

It looks like I could be in for a night of no sleep! Lolly is quite restless, is doing a fair bit of digging about, has lost her appetite, & is dripping urine every now & then as she walks. Earlier I could see & feel a puppy moving inside her!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> It looks like I could be in for a night of no sleep! Lolly is quite restless, is doing a fair bit of digging about, has lost her appetite, & is dripping urine every now & then as she walks. Earlier I could see & feel a puppy moving inside her!


 is it time do you think


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> It looks like I could be in for a night of no sleep! Lolly is quite restless, is doing a fair bit of digging about, has lost her appetite, & is dripping urine every now & then as she walks. Earlier I could see & feel a puppy moving inside her!


 

Excellent news Colin but are you sure its urine dripping and not a ruptured bag which would mean that the birth is imminent
:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Excellent news Colin but are you sure its urine dripping and not a ruptured bag which would mean that the birth is imminent
> :2thumb:


 i wonder if the silence means she's popped shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Still here! Shell, Im guessing its urine as she is resting on the settee with Clark & only dribbles when she walks. I suppose it could be amniotic fluid though.


----------



## sammy1969

THank you Col, it looks differnet now lol, just got back in from my sisters after an call can i come and sort out the disaster of her attempting to clip her shitzu, so 3 hours later he is finally done and looking rather bald apart from ears and tail,


----------



## tomwilson

any pups yet col


----------



## sammy1969

He isnt on Tom


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> He isnt on Tom


 he was when i posted hun. maybe he's playing midwife now :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> he was when i posted hun. maybe he's playing midwife now :flrt:


dog labour isnt that fast tom lol not normally


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> dog labour isnt that fast tom lol not normally


 i don't know i haven't bred or intend to ever breed a dog, just exited:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

TRue Mysty was in labour for quite a while braxon hicks for a week then full labour for around 4 hours for the first puppy and over 12 for all of them and every one she had on my lap as she wouldnt stay in her whelping box


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> TRue Mysty was in labour for quite a while braxon hicks for a week then full labour for around 4 hours for the first puppy and over 12 for all of them and every one she had on my lap as she wouldnt stay in her whelping box


yeah if shes scratching about sounds like shes getting ready bless her next couple of days roughly , be quicker wth a small litter obviously


----------



## sammy1969

yeah then the fun really start slol oh I remember it well lol hard to beleive it was like 9 years ago . Four little biters running round lol wiht both dad and mum cleaning up behind them and three skirts in the bin by the time they were 6 weeks old lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey guys, Lolly is just resting in her bed after much digging around & wandering round aimlessly. She is holding her tail at an angle downwards, has been doing a lot of panting & has been whimpering. The pups are still sat up towards Lolly's middle, so need to drop down before birth. As you can see, I am staying up with her, incase things change.


----------



## Shell195

Morning people. Im up eary as I have to be at the vets for 9.00
Any Lolly updates?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Zoo-Man said:


> It looks like I could be in for a night of no sleep! Lolly is quite restless, is doing a fair bit of digging about, has lost her appetite, & is dripping urine every now & then as she walks. Earlier I could see & feel a puppy moving inside her!





Zoo-Man said:


> Hey guys, Lolly is just resting in her bed after much digging around & wandering round aimlessly. She is holding her tail at an angle downwards, has been doing a lot of panting & has been whimpering. The pups are still sat up towards Lolly's middle, so need to drop down before birth. As you can see, I am staying up with her, incase things change.


Hope Lolly's OK Clark! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

well its my day off, did i get a sleep in? no i had every :censor: under the sun phone my mobile today, then had to let in a plumber to work on the bathroom then take him to katy's to fix her taps:devil:


----------



## feorag

You really are the family's dogsbody aren't you Tom? *shakes head*

I've just spoken to Anyday Anne and we're meeting for coffee at 11:00 and then doing a bit shopping, having lunch and home again. So I'm off in a while.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> *You really are the family's dogsbody aren't you Tom? *shakes head**
> 
> I've just spoken to Anyday Anne and we're meeting for coffee at 11:00 and then doing a bit shopping, having lunch and home again. So I'm off in a while.


 
*to be fair katy is ill today and has been off work and had to go to the walk in centre, although it would have been nice if i'd been warned about the plumber before hand by dianas dad, diana would have dealt with it but i think she's having to hold katy's hand at the doctors.*

have fun on your outing eileen depending what time i finnish here and dianas done with katy we are suposed to be going bowling, pictures and then off for a meal, don't know if that'kll happen though now


----------



## Cillah

Morning guys! In a great mood as I had a fantastic day yesterday.

Now I'm just making sure Martin brings home ingredients for apricot chicken and having a lazy day. .


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Morning guys! In a great mood as I had a fantastic day yesterday.
> 
> Now I'm just making sure Martin brings home ingredients for apricot chicken and having a lazy day. .





Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody


 morning guys

cilla what did you do yesterday then


----------



## Cillah

Had a girl my age over that I've Bern texting for an age . We did all girly things like watch movies, eat chocolate, bitch about boys and read wedding magazines. 

Had a lot of fun and she's recently moved to Manchester so we are both pretty new and in the same boat .


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Had a girl my age over that I've Bern texting for an age . We did all girly things like watch movies, eat chocolate, bitch about boys and read wedding magazines.
> 
> Had a lot of fun and she's recently moved to Manchester so we are both pretty new and in the same boat .


 sounds cool, must be such a relief to have some one to relate to is she from australia too


----------



## tomwilson

Jen http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/601990-white-4-year-old-male.html:whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F

*Lolly!!!*

Hi guy's,

After a very long night lolly gave birth to a male pup which was Still-born!!! Then after more waiting we had to take Lolly to the vets for a C-section and she then gave birth to a beautiful little girl :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Both Lolly and the pup are doing great, the pup has fed from lolly.

Pic's to follow later!


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> Jen http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/601990-white-4-year-old-male.html:whistling2:


 
He doesn't have blue eyes  And bringing an adult here just wouldn't work with Kallie... Kittens are bad enough! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> sounds cool, must be such a relief to have some one to relate to is she from australia too


Nah from the South .


----------



## CE1985F

I've added a couple of pic's of the pup in the other thread!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...lly-our-chihuahua-gave-birth.html#post7261698


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Hi guy's,
> 
> After a very long night lolly gave birth to a male pup which was Still-born!!! Then after more waiting we had to take Lolly to the vets for a C-section and she then gave birth to a beautiful little girl :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Both Lolly and the pup are doing great, the pup has fed from lolly.
> 
> Pic's to follow later!


aww good news on the girly glad lollys ok, RIP. little man


----------



## Cillah

I'm going to cut my hair so it rests on my shoulders. Good to do something different. Easier to maintain too .


----------



## Amalthea

Exciting!! I love getting my hair done  Although, I think I'm growing it again.... Not sure.


----------



## Cillah

It is! I've never had it short before. Bit nervous so.. Just going to go for it . 

Might keep it blonde with my side fringe.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, don't go for too big of a change all in one go


----------



## sammy1969

Ok think I am going to commit murder I mean it is not even firework night yet and already the idiots are out letting off fireworks just outside the flats with no concern for any of us pet owners who have cat and dogs, and when you say anything you just get aload of verbal abuse wouldnt mind but they arent even local residents. Thankfully Dante had the sense to come in.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Ok think I am going to commit murder I mean it is not even firework night yet and already the idiots are out letting off fireworks just outside the flats with no concern for any of us pet owners who have cat and dogs, and when you say anything you just get aload of verbal abuse wouldnt mind but they arent even local residents. Thankfully Dante had the sense to come in.


 
Same here, I hate fireworks:bash:

To cut a long story short a girl who used to work at the sanctuary moved to S Ireland a few years ago and has been taking in unwanted animals, some of the stories are horrific:bash: Due to severe health problems she has to rehome the animals, rescues and her own  
We have taken in 6 of the cats which she brought over in the middle of the night, I saw them tonight and 5 of them are white. The 3 kittens aged about 4 months are so cute and one of them is a Semi longhaired pure white boy:flrtJen, he doesnt have blue eyes) It seem white cats are very common in SI and all cats are treated as vermin:bash:


----------



## _jake_

Just piss out the window. YOU know it makes sense!


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Just piss out the window. YOU know it makes sense!


Not an easy thing to do when you are female:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Shell it is such a shame but they sound lovely would love a white cat at some stage but not here it just wouldnt be safe. I now havehad to shut all the doors and put on music loud (just hope the neighbours dont start complaining) as the dogs are barking at every firework and the cats are just freaked Fig has gone into hiding behind the sofa and Dante has just tried to climb behind the tv cabinet to get away from the bangs. Last year we got away with no real idiots letting them off anyhwere near us but looks like this year they have come out the woodwork. It must be bad as Dante is accepting nero near him which never happens usually he just tolerates him walking past ocassionally and stays in a totally differnet room from him, now dreading the weekend completely


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> After a very long night lolly gave birth to a male pup which was Still-born!!! Then after more waiting we had to take Lolly to the vets for a C-section and she then gave birth to a beautiful little girl :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Both Lolly and the pup are doing great, the pup has fed from lolly.
> 
> Pic's to follow later!


Well I've done it again - I posted a reply on here and it hasn't appeared, so it looks like I forgot to "submit reply" again! :roll:

Congratulations Colin and Clark - I'm so relieved Lolly is OK. Sorry about the wee boy, but relieved that Lolly has at least have a baby to look after.



sammy1969 said:


> Ok think I am going to commit murder I mean it is not even firework night yet and already the idiots are out letting off fireworks just outside the flats with no concern for any of us pet owners who have cat and dogs, and when you say anything you just get aload of verbal abuse wouldnt mind but they arent even local residents. Thankfully Dante had the sense to come in.


Totally agree with you Sammy.

I took Skye shopping with me today and after I'd finished I got him out of the car to walk him before going home. He was sitting outside the boot of the car while I put my shopping in and got his leader out when I huge firework went off in the housing estate right next to the retail park. Thank goodness fireworks don't bother him because if they had he could well have run off in a panic! :bash:

It should be against the law to let fireworks off before and after Guy Fawkes Day unless it's an organised firework display!


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Not an easy thing to do when you are female:whistling2:


Glyn can slowly lower her out the window:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Those poor kitties, Shell


----------



## Shell195

The vets over there are very shocked if you take a cat in for treatment as all the locals do is drown them when they are unwell:bash:
She has a collie that came to her wearing what looked like a collar with a piece of cloth over it, he was that scared they couldnt get near him and he tried to bite if they touched his collar. After a few days he finally let them touch him so they tried to take his collar off to find it had been stapled to his neck, the cloth had hidden the evidence:devil::censor::bash:


----------



## sammy1969

bloody hell that is disgusting and i bet nothing was done about poor little thing and have to agree it should be illegal to seell fireworks to anyone other than organised displays or they should be banned every other day of the year


----------



## Amalthea

Oh god!! Poor puppy  People truly disgust me!!


----------



## Shell195

Its awful isnt it:bash:
Disney my poor little male chinchilla looks very sorry for himself after being castrated today


----------



## Amalthea

Bless him! I'm sure he'll perk up quick enough....


----------



## Cillah

Have apricot chicken baking in the oven. Bit of a late dinner.

Baby mice are so big now. Eight days old. Most are a dark colour but one looks White and the other the Ginger colour like mum . A couple fell out if the nest today. Suckling when she went out bur other than that they've been great


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The vets over there are very shocked if you take a cat in for treatment as all the locals do is drown them when they are unwell:bash:
> She has a collie that came to her wearing what looked like a collar with a piece of cloth over it, he was that scared they couldnt get near him and he tried to bite if they touched his collar. After a few days he finally let them touch him so they tried to take his collar off to find it had been stapled to his neck, the cloth had hidden the evidence:devil::censor::bash:


That made me feel both sick and very angry! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That made me feel both sick and very angry! :bash:


 
I found it very upsetting too


----------



## tomwilson

well i'm truely shattered now i had to get paul from school and put him to bed, katys been taken in to hospital she in alot of pain but no one knows whats causing it.

shell can't believe he stories from SI I've always thought SI was behind us interms of animal care, laws, protection ect,


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from the movies... Saw "Life as We Know It"  Was a cute movie


----------



## Zoo-Man

I might be sleeping downstairs on the settee again tonight, depending on how settled Lolly & pup are later. Man this is stressful!


----------



## Amalthea

The friend with the pregnant crested is wanting me to stay over when Belle is due..... Not gonna happen. Can't take holidays off work now til after Christmas, don't get paid for NON-holiday off time, and can't get to work from her house. *shakes head*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> The friend with the pregnant crested is wanting me to stay over when Belle is due..... Not gonna happen. Can't take holidays off work now til after Christmas, don't get paid for NON-holiday off time, and can't get to work from her house. *shakes head*


Aww, shame hun. Is it her first breeding of dogs?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup. And she's nominated me as the midwife.... I've never bred dogs before!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Yup. And she's nominated me as the midwife.... I've never bred dogs before!!


This is my first time breeding dogs too, & I didn't think it would be so stressful! One person says do this, another says dont do that, what to do, what to do! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Where are you Tom & Jaime? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Where are you Tom & Jaime? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 im invisible :grin1:


----------



## Amalthea

Where'd everybody go last night??


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> I might be sleeping downstairs on the settee again tonight, depending on how settled Lolly & pup are later. Man this is stressful!


It sure is Colin. I tell you something I bred cats for nearly 20 years and the stress and worry never got less. When I gave up it was almost a relief. The first time I heard a cat sneeze after I neutered Purrdy, I thought, "someone's got an irritated nose" :lol: previous to that when I had kittens in the house, it was a panic that a cat had picked up a virus at a show or something like that and the panic that the kittens could get infected. That was apart from the sitting up all night waiting for kittens to arrive, the distress of having a dead one and trying to get it going with the rubbing and the gentle blowing in the mouth etc etc, or even losing a whole litter (or all but one kitten from 2 litters at the same time  , the 2 hourly feeding for kittens born too weak to feed properly - need I go on??? 



Amalthea said:


> Where'd everybody go last night??


Bed! :lol2: I was on for a while, but nothing was happening on here.


----------



## Cillah

Afternoon guys!

Went to work to find out I wasn't working.

Colin, puppies are stressful. We had a litter of Staffys at home. They don't have the same stigma in Aus and it was a few years back now and mum had all six without a sound! Didn't even know. They were still stressful terrors though but worth it


----------



## Shell195

Why is my life spent running everybody round to do shopping:bash: Ive only just got back in and soon have to set off for work.
My chinnie boy seems to have recovered from his trauma yesterday and is back to his playful self:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Good news about the chinnie!

Have you got a tape measure yet? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Oops:blush:

Harley
neck 22cm
chest 37cm
length 38 cm

Remind me which bit to measure on Dennis`s jumper


ETA his menace jumper is a loose fit so I imagine what you have done will fit him


----------



## feorag

If you look at his Dennis jumper the top of the armhole ends on a red stripe.

I want you to measure from that point - i.e. the beginning of the next black stripe to the end of the neck, cos I'm not sure that the bit from the top of his foreleg to the end at his neck is long enough.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If you look at his Dennis jumper the top of the armhole ends on a red stripe.
> 
> 
> I want you to measure from that point - i.e. the beginning of the next black stripe to the end of the neck, cos I'm not sure that the bit from the top of his foreleg to the end at his neck is long enough.


 
If Im measuring the right bit its 8cm, does that sound right? (that includes the ribbing at the neck)


----------



## Shell195

Off to work now speak later


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone. Last night after the idiots finally ifnished with the fireworks i got so into the horse drawing i forgot about here SORRRRRRRRYYYYYYY still got about 5 days work to do on it though. Dante then decided to start he wanted out at 5.12am as he had been in for so long and his screaming was driving me insane so gave in and let him out but hopefully it will mean he will be in this evening early.

Col I can remember when Mysty had her pups and boy it was stressful i ended up having a box in the bedroom at night as well as a box for when we were up and about so that she was not getting stressed at being parted from us. I must admit i did get alot of ppl saying do this and do that but tended to do what i felt was right and I never had any real problems after the intitial birth, as i have said she had them all on my lap despite whelping box etc and the first was breach and had to be revivied and then she had twins as well all on her first time but all did well and 3 ended up as support dogs 2 as dogs for the deaf and the other as dog for the disabled the little bitch went just as a pet and all are still doing well all now being 9 years old lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> If Im measuring the right bit its 8cm, does that sound right? (that includes the ribbing at the neck)


Yes, that sounds about right and my gut instinct was right - it is a bit short - I was trying to keep the stripes even you see!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, that sounds about right and my gut instinct was right - it is a bit short - I was trying to keep the stripes even you see!


 

Glad you are online as Sophie just came in, Ive measured her wrist and she says that 13 cm is the right length for the bracelet, not to tight and not to loose that it will fall off, is that ok?


----------



## tomwilson

quiet on here today i've been watching autumn watch and also watched a program on avid twitchers, got to say their very strange and some of them neglect their family to travel accross the country to see a bird, spend alot of their lifes savings, ect


----------



## tomwilson

where is everyone


----------



## Shell195

I wondered that too:whip:


----------



## feorag

Been watching telly! Started watching "The Event" - had the first 3 episodes to watch, but it goes back and forward in time so much I really had to concentrate and watch it.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Been watching telly! Started watching "The Event" - had the first 3 episodes to watch, but it goes back and forward in time so much I really had to concentrate and watch it.


 not seen the event


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Been watching telly! Started watching "The Event" - had the first 3 episodes to watch, but it goes back and forward in time so much I really had to concentrate and watch it.


 
Did you see the post about Sophies wrist size?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Glad you are online as Sophie just came in, Ive measured her wrist and she says that 13 cm is the right length for the bracelet, not to tight and not to loose that it will fall off, is that ok?


Did indeed, just forgot to mention it before and came back to do it. If she's 13cm that's just over 5" and so quite a slim wrist so hopefully the bracelet might be OK as it is. I shall measure it and check and if it is going to be too tight I'll re-thread it.

Now, regarding Harley's jumper - i take it you want a black/yellow one the same as Dennis'. The earrings still haven't arrived yet from Jen's mum, but should be here any day now, in which case are you also happy to wait for everything until I've managed to knit Harley's jumper???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Did indeed, just forgot to mention it before and came back to do it. If she's 13cm that's just over 5" and so quite a slim wrist so hopefully the bracelet might be OK as it is. I shall measure it and check and if it is going to be too tight I'll re-thread it.
> 
> Now, regarding Harley's jumper - i take it you want a black/yellow one the same as Dennis'. The earrings still haven't arrived yet from Jen's mum, but should be here any day now, in which case are you also happy to wait for everything until I've managed to knit Harley's jumper???


 
Yes matching jumpers please:2thumb:
I will wait for everything to be ready, not a problem at all
Sophie thought she had big wrists:lol2:

Thankyou:notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea

Just watched Despicable Me  Was very funny in an odd way


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just watched Despicable Me  Was very funny in an odd way


 i thought it looked funn not seen it yet though probably wait untill paul gets it on dvd


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yes matching jumpers please:2thumb:
> I will wait for everything to be ready, not a problem at all
> Sophie thought she had big wrists:lol2:
> 
> Thankyou:notworthy:


Thin?? My wrists measure 7" and little Eve's who I look after, hers measure just over 6"!! She's got little birdie wrists! :lol2:

And now I'm off to bed. Goodnight all!


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely worth a watch, Tom  Very funny 

Night, Eileen!!


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen

I want to see that film too


----------



## CE1985F

There aren't really many films i fancy watching at the moment apart from The legend of the Guardians and i can't wait for the new Harry Potter out in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> There aren't really many films i fancy watching at the moment apart from The legend of the Guardians and i can't wait for the new Harry Potter out in 2 weeks!!!


 half the new one clark


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> half the new one clark


Well yeah, but it's still the new one!!!


----------



## ami_j

HAPPY BDAY COL 

hope you get what you want :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*points up* What she said  Hope it's a good'un!!


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Well yeah, but it's still the new one!!!


 i don't really see why they've split this one, it was one of the shorter books and they where happy to gut and butcher all the others


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> i don't really see why they've split this one, it was one of the shorter books and they where happy to gut and butcher all the others


 
To milk it for one more movie, of course :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY COLIN*
*XXX:flrt:*

I hope Clark puts a ribbon round the new puppies neck for you:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> To milk it for one more movie, of course :whistling2:


 that did cross my mind but lets face it their gonna remake them with an all american cast once their finnished anyway



and happy birthday col


----------



## Amalthea

They are?!? Or was that sarcasm?


----------



## Amalthea

Off to bed. Nighty night xx


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> They are?!? Or was that sarcasm?


 i don't see why not the only reason they got the rights was because, j.k.rowling wouldn't sell them with out a british cast


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> HAPPY BDAY COL
> 
> hope you get what you want :2thumb:


*A really good slap! :whistling2:*


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> *A really good slap! :whistling2:*


 we don't need to know your bed room habbits


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> we don't need to know your bed room habbits


That's just our everyday habbits when he p:censor:es me off!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thank you everyone for the birthday comments! We haven't much planned, we are going to a Brewer's Fayre for lunch (2 meains for £10) with our friends across the road, then a bit later a friend is coming round to visit, & at night we are going to my parent's for supper.

Shell, I like your birthday present hint.... :whistling2: :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday comments! We haven't much planned, we are going to a Brewer's Fayre for lunch (2 meains for £10) with our friends across the road, then a bit later a friend is coming round to visit, & at night we are going to my parent's for supper.
> 
> Shell, I like your birthday present hint.... :whistling2: :2thumb:


what did you think i was hinting at :lol2: was just being subtle


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> what did you think i was hinting at :lol2: was just being subtle


I know just what you were hinting at madam, hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know just what you were hinting at madam, hehe


^^ :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Naughty girl! hehe

What have you been up to today? We haven't done much, nipped to town briefly, tonight we went to a friends for tea & to get birthday cards, etc. Exciting stuff! haha


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Naughty girl! hehe
> 
> What have you been up to today? We haven't done much, nipped to town briefly, tonight we went to a friends for tea & to get birthday cards, etc. Exciting stuff! haha


went to tesco ugh i hate going its always full of people , too hot 
got vets tomorrow with delahaye and an abscess/infection that just wont go away , i might as well move in


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> went to tesco ugh i hate going its always full of people , too hot
> got vets tomorrow with delahaye and an abscess/infection that just wont go away , i might as well move in


 
Tesco, BBBOOOOOOO!! We avoid Tesco because they have branches in the Far East who sell live turtles for food. I have watched awful videos of these turtles (mainly Chinese Soft-Shelled Turtles) being bought by customers, & the sellers butchering the poor animal alive, cutting away its plastron (lower shell) & exposing its inards whilst the turtle struggles on its back. :devil:

Vets definately do seem to have a way of drawing us back don't they! haha


----------



## hippyhaplos

Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday comments! We haven't much planned, we are going to a Brewer's Fayre for lunch (2 meains for £10) with our friends across the road, then a bit later a friend is coming round to visit, & at night we are going to my parent's for supper.
> 
> Shell, I like your birthday present hint.... :whistling2: :2thumb:


That's where I work... not that exact one though!

Dearest microwave meal you'll ever have


----------



## Zoo-Man

hippyhaplos said:


> That's where I work... not that exact one though!
> 
> Dearest microwave meal you'll ever have


Well as Im vegetarian, I think I'm having the cheese & onion quiche :mf_dribble:


----------



## hippyhaplos

Zoo-Man said:


> Well as Im vegetarian, I think I'm having the cheese & onion quiche :mf_dribble:


That's what I have for my lunch whenever I'm in

Or the Pasta Alfredo haha


----------



## Zoo-Man

hippyhaplos said:


> That's what I have for my lunch whenever I'm in
> 
> Or the Pasta Alfredo haha


Ah, at least it must be pretty good if you eat it then haha


----------



## hippyhaplos

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, at least it must be pretty good if you eat it then haha


I don't eat meat either... and it's the best of a bad bunch! (I should stop slagging my employers now)


----------



## Zoo-Man

hippyhaplos said:


> I don't eat meat either... and it's the best of a bad bunch! (I should stop slagging my employers now)


Ah, another fellow veggie! :2thumb:


----------



## hippyhaplos

Yeah... and probably the only one that detests vegetables haha


----------



## Zoo-Man

hippyhaplos said:


> Yeah... and probably the only one that detests vegetables haha


Ahhh, Im the same mate! Everyone always says "Eh, a vegetarian who doesn't like vegetables?" :lol2:


----------



## hippyhaplos

haha I can just about do peppers and potatoes... that's it! haha 

I live off pizza, breads, soup, quorn and beans!


----------



## CE1985F

hippyhaplos said:


> haha I can just about do peppers and potatoes... that's it! haha
> 
> I live off pizza, breads, soup, quorn and beans!


Colin lives off cheese & tom pizza, plastic cheese, tom soup, Quorn sausage and burgers(won't eat any of the other stuff) and waffles!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Morning everyone! : victory:


----------



## hippyhaplos

CE1985F said:


> Colin lives off cheese & tom pizza, plastic cheese, tom soup, Quorn sausage and burgers(won't eat any of the other stuff) and waffles!!!


I've never tried the Quorn burgers, but I can't stand the sausages:O The chicken is really good... microwave it with sliced peppers and you have fajitas!


----------



## CE1985F

hippyhaplos said:


> I've never tried the Quorn burgers, but I can't stand the sausages:O The chicken is really good... microwave it with sliced peppers and you have fajitas!


 
If colin doesn't like the look or smell of something then he won't try it! I try to get him to try the chicken and other stuff but he won't have it!


----------



## hippyhaplos

haha I'm the same... I won't touch mushrooms or try veg because even the sight of it makes me feel repulsed!


----------



## Shell195

*EILEEN,*
*I got Sophies wrist measurement wrong :blush:*
*The bracelet needs to be 21cm long:blush: *

*I think I was having a senior moment when I told you the size yesterday:bash:*


----------



## CE1985F

hippyhaplos said:


> haha I'm the same... I won't touch mushrooms or try veg because even the sight of it makes me feel repulsed!


 
Well i've got colin eating abit more veg since we've been together, but it's rare when he eat's it! I get soooo p:censor:d off with him as we can't just go to any pub/restaurant for a meal as they prob don't do anything he will eat, we have to plan days or even a week before then i can research what food they do!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> *EILEEN,*
> *I got Sophies wrist measurement wrong :blush:*
> *The bracelet needs to be 21cm long:blush: *
> 
> *I think I was having a senior moment when I told you the size yesterday:bash:*


Could you of wrote this any bigger!

Morning Shell


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Could you of wrote this any bigger!
> 
> Morning Shell


 
Morning Col, I need to be sure she notices:bash:


----------



## hippyhaplos

CE1985F said:


> Well i've got colin eating abit more veg since we've been together, but it's rare when he eat's it! I get soooo p:censor:d off with him as we can't just go to any pub/restaurant for a meal as they prob don't do anything he will eat, we have to plan days or even a week before then i can research what food they do!!!


There's usually something that I'll eat, but I usually have to avoid set menus... the vegetarian options always seem 'hardcore'! If the worst comes to the worst I'd just have a starter.

I'm not working Christmas day this year:2thumb::2thumb:, so I reckon we'll all be going out for dinner... I'm dreading the options being nut roast or something:O


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> *Morning Col*, I need to be sure she notices:bash:


 
:gasp: I'm sure you mean CLARK!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> :gasp: I'm sure you mean CLARK!!! :whistling2:


 

Ooops sorry Clark, Im a bit distracted as the plumber is here:lol2:

Im a plastic vegetarian as I eat some fish, I cant stand nut roast, yuk


----------



## CE1985F

hippyhaplos said:


> There's usually something that I'll eat, but I usually have to avoid set menus... the vegetarian options always seem 'hardcore'! If the worst comes to the worst I'd just have a starter.
> 
> I'm not working Christmas day this year:2thumb::2thumb:, so I reckon we'll all be going out for dinner... I'm dreading the options being nut roast or something:O


Well colin fall back at pubs is garlic bread with cheese!!



Shell195 said:


> Ooops sorry Clark, Im a bit distracted as the plumber is here:lol2:
> 
> Im a plastic vegetarian as I eat some fish, I cant stand nut roast, yuk


I'll let you off seen as you have a good reason!

Colin won't eat nuts, so nut roast in out!


----------



## hippyhaplos

I don't eat anything that comes out of water... haven't done for ~15 years. 

I can't stand nuts... though I do like almond flavoured things

Oh and no cheese on my garlic bread please


----------



## hippyhaplos

I've never tried nut roast... I can tell that I won't like it though:S


----------



## CE1985F

hippyhaplos said:


> I've never tried nut roast... I can tell that I won't like it though:S


 
Sound just like Colin!!!


----------



## hippyhaplos

haha least I'm not alone


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!!! And ..............................................................










#


Shell195 said:


> *EILEEN,*
> *I got Sophies wrist measurement wrong :blush:*
> *The bracelet needs to be 21cm long:blush: *
> 
> *I think I was having a senior moment when I told you the size yesterday:bash:*





Shell195 said:


> Morning Col, I need to be sure she notices:bash:


She did! :roll:

That's a helluva difference and at over 8", sorry to say that she does have plump wrists - but don't tell her I said that! I'll re-elastic the bracelet!



Shell195 said:


> Ooops sorry Clark, Im a bit distracted as the plumber is here:lol2:


Why's that? Is he like the plumbers you get on Desperative Housewives and that??? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Why's that? Is he like the plumbers you get on Desperative Housewives and that??? :gasp:


 
Wouldn't mind the plumber butt then.... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!!! And ..............................................................
> 
> image
> 
> #
> 
> She did! :roll:
> 
> That's a helluva difference and at over 8", sorry to say that she does have plump wrists - but don't tell her I said that! I'll re-elastic the bracelet!
> 
> Why's that? Is he like the plumbers you get on Desperative Housewives and that??? :gasp:


 
:lol2: Thats not the measurement of her wrist, thats the size she wants the bracelet to be so it hangs over her hand:whistling2:

I had to distract the dogs so they didnt jump all over the plumber and Dennis and Harley were trying to oversee him by getting in his bag, on his shoulder and in the boiler:whip: Once I had shut them all away peace reigned until Sophie decided he was cute:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Wouldn't mind the plumber butt then.... :mf_dribble:


:gasp: What? You want the plumber's butt??? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: What? You want the plumber's butt??? :gasp:


 
We cross posted again Eileen:lol2:


----------



## feorag

We did indeed, so I've clarified my post.

But if Sophie fancied him then he was like the plumbers you get on Desperate Housewives then. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Don't mind oggling at a NICE plumber's butt


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Who doesn't? :whistling2:

As long as it's not a big fat one with a bad case of "builders' bum" :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

lol 

can you help me with a name for baby please?

meet baby :-





:mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

Is "baby" a little boy or a little girl?  (Very cute, btw!!)


----------



## Shell195

pigglywiggly said:


> lol
> 
> can you help me with a name for baby please?
> 
> meet baby :-
> 
> [URL="http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/7117/baby2.th.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/5436/baby1a.th.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> :mf_dribble:


 
Awwww very cute baby raggy:flrt:Boy or girl?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Awwww very cute baby raggy:flrt:Boy or girl?


Beatcha


----------



## Amalthea

What a good kitty!!

YouTube - Baby and his Cat


----------



## pigglywiggly

she`s a girl. 

i would have prefered a boy, but her brothers too fugly!


----------



## ditta

pigglywiggly said:


> she`s a girl.
> 
> i would have prefered a boy, but her brothers too fugly!


 we just got a white rescue kitty and her name is blinkety blink minky pink or blinky for short :whistling2:




so please dont ask me to help:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* I doubt that 

Erm.... Isis? Lilly? Nia? Kira? Shani? Asha?


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`m no good either, i have one called (hairy ) Mary :blush:

think she`ll probly get stuck with Baby.
need something a bit jazzier for the pedigree though?


----------



## ditta

jen:devil:whats up with blinkys name:whistling2:

we also have minty mcginty pet detective (retired)


----------



## pigglywiggly

and my dog ancwers to fooo-barrrr-booo-barrr :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

pigglywiggly said:


> and my dog ancwers to fooo-barrrr-booo-barrr :2thumb:


 well there you go......great name:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I had a cat named Fubar when I was a kid... My parents didn't like him much :whistling2:
(they named him)


----------



## Shell195

Shes a sweety:flrt:

Baby m`lady:lol2:
Mine all have sensible names *whistles


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Shes a sweety:flrt:
> 
> Baby m`lady:lol2:
> Mine all have sensible names *whistles


oh yes shell of course they do:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

Mmmm has the other one got bells on? 

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im horrified, Elmo my Mainecoon has spent 3 years ignoring fireworks but tonight hes terrified and trying to hide, Ive put him in the wardrobe with the door slightly open as he kept trying to squeeze under and in things where he wouldnt fit  He seems a lot happier with this arrangement


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`m so glad its chucking it down here, has put everyone off appart from one person setting bomb things off.

my lot havnt noticed yet, which is good cause the dogs terrified.


----------



## ditta

my 2 dogs are under my computer desk, i didnt realise there was so much room under there!!!!!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly

have had to haul the 3 mini raggies out, they were destroying the `puter and eating wires rather than hiding though. :devil:


----------



## ditta

pigglywiggly said:


> have had to haul the 3 mini raggies out, they were destroying the `puter and eating wires rather than hiding though. :devil:


 the boys are just sat shaking...........cats not bothered nor the skunks, im bloody terrified and no likey:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Nobody seems to mind here.....


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I had a cat named Fubar when I was a kid... My parents didn't like him much :whistling2:
> (they named him)


And was he???

I'm at Roz's baby sitting cos she's taken Eve to a school disco. She didn't tell me it was a Halloween disco and Eve's gone in her halloween costume - I'd have painted her face if I'd know it was a fancy dress job!

Like the video with the cat and baby, but have to say I was PMSL at this one I found this morning. I just kept watching it over and over again - I *loved* it!!!

YouTube - Two kittens chattering in unison - the translation


----------



## pigglywiggly

i no likey either, makes me jump.

have got to go outside and feed the troops in the dark with bombs going off
:censor:

not happy, didnt realise the date.


----------



## pigglywiggly

feorag said:


> And was he???
> 
> I'm at Roz's baby sitting cos she's taken Eve to a school disco. She didn't tell me it was a Halloween disco and Eve's gone in her halloween costume - I'd have painted her face if I'd know it was a fancy dress job!
> 
> Like the video with the cat and baby, but have to say I was PMSL at this one I found this morning. I just kept watching it over and over again - I *loved* it!!!
> 
> YouTube - Two kittens chattering in unison - the translation


my `puter has no speakers :bash:


----------



## ditta

i lolled lots :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> And was he???
> 
> I'm at Roz's baby sitting cos she's taken Eve to a school disco. She didn't tell me it was a Halloween disco and Eve's gone in her halloween costume - I'd have painted her face if I'd know it was a fancy dress job!
> 
> Like the video with the cat and baby, but have to say I was PMSL at this one I found this morning. I just kept watching it over and over again - I *loved* it!!!
> 
> YouTube - Two kittens chattering in unison - the translation


Well, he was a bit "special"..... :flrt: Definitely MY cat (and my first big pet.... before him, I had hamsters). I didn't know what it meant at the time...

*lol* Funny kitties!!


----------



## ami_j

anyone else getting a sign saying the forums been hacked again


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... Can't go to the homepage.


----------



## ditta

yessssssssss i thought the turkish muslims had got into my comp just had to get a link of facebook to get back on :devil:


----------



## ditta

these fireworks making me ****ing paranoid, i thought they were gonna blow up my farmville:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> yessssssssss i thought the turkish muslims had got into my comp just had to get a link of facebook to get back on :devil:


use your control panel and if you subscribe to threads you can use them to access different sections if you cant remember the url


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> use your control panel and if you subscribe to threads you can use them to access different sections if you cant remember the url


 that sounds far too complicated for me jamie:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> that sounds far too complicated for me jamie:lol2:


its so easy ditta lol just click user cp 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/usercp.php

help
Forum Help, Suggestions & News - Reptile Forums

offtopic
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic/


----------



## tomwilson

i :censor: hate hackers


----------



## Shell195

Glad it was only a short term hack:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/605346-pathetic-puppy.html#post7273778


----------



## ditta

phew ive not been blown up by turkish muslims :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Good to know *lol*


----------



## ditta

innit:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## *H*

Grr Millie is having a hard time with the fireworks tonight, the DAP hasn't calmed her 

Cass on the other hand has come outside watching them with me, not fazed by them.


----------



## Amalthea

We're about to go out with the mutt to watch the fireworks


----------



## ditta

i found my egyptian toad dead earlier, ive had them 6 years, im so gutted, he was the male, the girls are gonna miss him

rip geoff


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Geoff


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Nobody seems to mind here.....


None of our animals mind at all!



ami_j said:


> anyone else getting a sign saying the forums been hacked again


I've not been able to get on to any part of RFUK for well over an hour!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i found my egyptian toad dead earlier, ive had them 6 years, im so gutted, he was the male, the girls are gonna miss him
> 
> rip geoff


 
RIP Geoff 

Do you still have your bugs?


----------



## feorag

Aw poor Geoff! Sorry Ditta! :sad:


Amalthea said:


> Well, he was a bit "special"..... :flrt: Definitely MY cat (and my first big pet.... before him, I had hamsters). I didn't know what it meant at the time...


Cos you were just young and innocent! :whistling2:



ditta said:


> these fireworks making me f*cking paranoid, i thought they were gonna blow up my farmville:gasp:


Ooh! Ditta - you gonna get in trouble!


----------



## ami_j

awww RIP Geoff


----------



## ditta

Blinky has just spent the last 30mins staring at a box of mealworms, it's like kitty telly lol


----------



## ditta

Yes shell, bugs still going strong, not bred tho


I don't care Eileen anyhow it wasn't me it was the Turkish hackers


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> Yes shell, bugs still going strong, not bred tho
> 
> 
> *I don't care Eileen anyhow it wasn't me it was the Turkish hackers[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Maybe your bugs are gay!


----------



## Amalthea

The female western hoggie is our kitty tv


----------



## tomwilson

we've just had to introduce katy's cat to oscar and romeo, as katys in hospital, the grumpy cat who doesn't like me has been plying like a kitten where as oscar hasn't stoped growling


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!!! And ..............................................................
> 
> image
> 
> #


Aww, thansk for my birthday Meerkats Eileen! hehe x :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, thansk for my birthday Meerkats Eileen! hehe x :flrt:


 how wasyou birthday then collin


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> how wasyou birthday then collin


It was ok thanks mate. We didn't do much, but it was ok.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> It was ok thanks mate. We didn't do much, but it was ok.


 i'm actually loking forwardto christmas this year not ure why i usually hate te run upto it, maybe becuase i'm not in a store that starts selling christmas goods and playing christmas songs in september anymore


----------



## feorag

Morning!

:gasp: What happened! That must be the first time ages I've opened this thread and the last page had a time stamp before 11:00pm! :gasp:


Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, thansk for my birthday Meerkats Eileen! hehe x :flrt:


it was a special just for you colin! :lol2: Hope you enjoyed your day!


tomwilson said:


> i'm actually loking forwardto christmas this year not ure why i usually hate te run upto it, maybe becuase i'm not in a store that starts selling christmas goods and playing christmas songs in september anymore


Tom I always wonder how people in shops that play 'plinky plonky' Christmas music stay sane to be honest!

Well I'm off in a wee while to a Christmas Fayre at Belsay Hall about half an hour from here, face painting and animal handling to raise money for The sanctuary.

Oooohhh!!!! Forgot to tell you I got an e-mail from Kim on thursday to say that we've been shortlisted for a Business Award!!! Business in the Community ! Probably due to the 50 work placements that we offered this year for long term unemployed, mental health,under 16s etc.

So Kim spoke to one of our funders (where we have underspent an advertsing budget) and they have agreed to pay for up to 12 of us volunteers to go to a black tie dinner at Linden Hall next Thurs 11. The tickets are usual £50 a ticket!!

So really looking forward to that!


----------



## Shell195

That sounds fab Eileen. Fingers crossed you win the award

Im off to the vets soon with Boebee and Purdy, both for check ups and other suggestions

Have a good day raising money


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds great, Eileen!!!

Our shop has started playing Christmas music.... We're apparently at 25% Christmas music right now, then when we start phase two of the Christmas move (another small move with new offers), we'll go to 50%, and then in December it's 100%


----------



## Cillah

Christmas music in shops bugs me as it's so overplayed. My work won't play any though. We listen to our own music. 

Babies are 11 days old today . There's nine little satin micies. I love them .


----------



## Amalthea

You can really up the amount of time you handle them for now 

Last year we had tapes of music, so we could choose what we wanted (we tended to play the same one, cuz it had Darren on and some Christmas music each of us liked)... Now it's a company-wide channel thingy-ma-jig, so don't really have any say in what's on.


----------



## Shell195

Back from the vets, Purdy has to go in in Wednesday after having no steroids as he wants to see what shes like when shes naff:bash: Boebee has to go on leukeran for 3 weeks which is a human chemotherapy drug:gasp: The vet wants to see if this will control his bowels, he managed to have the squits in the carrier on the way home and needed bathing:bash: Purdy managed to do the same but as we were leaving the vets so the kennel girl cleaned her and the carrier for me.
Ive now got to go out and find a chemist that has Boebees drugs in stock


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Shell -that doesn't sound good - any of it! I hope Purdy's OK when she does come off the steroids.

We had a very bleak day. Belsay Hall & the Castle are both ruins, although the hall still has a roof etc and the craft fair was in there. We were in a room on our own like lepers and it was bloody freezing!

The first really big room on the left as you entered the hall had been taken over by English Heritage and it was as warm as toast in there (no surprise - they have an on site shop too, so they really were cashing in :bash, then that room led into the main huge room where there were about 18 or so stalls and it was also pretty warm in there, then that room led into a smaller room with about 4 stalls and it was cooler, the into another room with 2 stalls, colder, then another room with 5 stall, cold, then there was a corridor and we were the last room on the left along that corridor and it was absolutely freezing and hardly anyone venture along there! :bash: 

I couldn't believe it when Kim said they were asking us to pay £125 for the 2 days! :gasp: She knocked them down to £50, but £50 is a lot to make when you're selling all your shop stock at half price!!

And we painted 2 faces so the money we expected to make on that didn't materialise!!


----------



## punky_jen

Hey Feorag, That veggy book came, and im going to make Tibetan loaf and spinach pancakes, and of corse a crumble


----------



## ditta

evening chatters

poor your cats shell, they such a bloody worry

soorry for your cold worthless day eileen

jen, come make my tea for me:whistling2:

i is home alone:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> Hey Feorag, That veggy book came, and im going to make Tibetan loaf and spinach pancakes, and of corse a crumble


Ooh, I've never made that recipe yet, you'll have to tell me how it comes out, but I know you'll love the crumble!!!



ditta said:


> evening chatters
> 
> poor your cats shell, they such a bloody worry
> 
> soorry for your cold worthless day eileen
> 
> jen, come make my tea for me:whistling2:
> 
> i is home alone:mf_dribble:


Evening Ditta - me just settling down to watch Strictly and Barry's gone to the fish shop for fish 'n' chips! :mf_dribble:

Now where's that woman of yours tonight then???

Is anyone watching the link to that wolfcam on the wolf thread! I've been sitting watching it for the last hour while chatting on the phone. He's been fiddling about with her, couldn't see it all cos his head was in the way, so wasn't sure if he was delivering a puppy or just getting one out from under her.

Facinating!!!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Ooh, I've never made that recipe yet, you'll have to tell me how it comes out, but I know you'll love the crumble!!!
> 
> Evening Ditta - me just settling down to watch Strictly and Barry's gone to the fish shop for fish 'n' chips! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Now where's that woman of yours tonight then???


shes out for lunch with a friend from work, then out again later with her best mate........i was invited for lunch but i declined as i was still in bed:lol2:its very difficult atm to leave my little blinky, thats my excuse anyhoo


----------



## feorag

did you see the bit I added about the wolfcam??

I would like to stay in most of the time too, to be honest!


----------



## Shell195

We went to B&Q and bought new doors for upstairs, we got a bargain too as the doors were reduced from £49.99 each to £10:2thumb:
Steve has to strip out the living room tomorrow as on Monday the plasterer is coming to do the ceiling, about bloody time too:bash:
Ive just had a bath and hairwash with our newly fixed boiler, it now produces hot water instead of icy cold:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> did you see the bit I added about the wolfcam??
> 
> I would like to stay in most of the time too, to be honest!


 just gone back to check........oh no dont give me anything else to make me not get off this computer, i got a stack of stuff to do.....well i could have a little peek............oh no its too cute......im not looking


----------



## ditta

just had a thought.....with cat being out tonight..........NO X FACTOR ......whooopppeeeeeeeeee:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Does she make you watch it, like?


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Does she make you watch it, like?


 well no but she has it on, and i can hear it, its just such an annoying programme:lol2:


----------



## ditta

right night chatters ......blinky time:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Chris just rang me, a kitten has been following him and crying. Hes arrived home with an approx 5 month old male kitten, soaking wet and has bits of blood on his back and neck(no wounds so possibly attempted mated by a local tom cat). He is a very pretty tabby point and white kitten with blue eyes and so friendly. I will take him to the sanctuary tomorrow and see if someone claims him.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Chris just rang me, a kitten has been following him and crying. Hes arrived home with an approx 5 month old male kitten, soaking wet and has bits of blood on his back and neck(no wounds so possibly attempted mated by a local tom cat). He is a very pretty tabby point and white kitten with blue eyes and so friendly. I will take him to the sanctuary tomorrow and see if someone claims him.
> 
> image


Wow, what a pretty kitten! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, what a pretty kitten! :flrt:


 
Hes gorgeous and every so cuddly, someone must be missing him as hes in good condition but was very hungry.He was very scared by the fireworks that are still going off. My sons mate said he would have him and Chris told him in no uncertain terms that he would be an awful owner:lol2:


----------



## ditta

He is gogeous shell he should come here with blinky:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Chris just rang me, a kitten has been following him and crying. Hes arrived home with an approx 5 month old male kitten, soaking wet and has bits of blood on his back and neck(no wounds so possibly attempted mated by a local tom cat). He is a very pretty tabby point and white kitten with blue eyes and so friendly. I will take him to the sanctuary tomorrow and see if someone claims him.
> 
> image


What a beautiful boy - poor thing. I don't know whether I hope his owners claim him or not, cos imao he shouldn't be out at that age, especially because yesterday was Guy Fawkes and it's obvious a lot of people would wait until tonight to set off fireworks. :bash:


----------



## fantapants

Shell195 said:


> We went to B&Q and bought new doors for upstairs, we got a bargain too as the doors were reduced from £49.99 each to £10:2thumb:
> Steve has to strip out the living room tomorrow as on Monday the plasterer is coming to do the ceiling, about bloody time too:bash:
> Ive just had a bath and hairwash with our newly fixed boiler, it now produces hot water instead of icy cold:2thumb:



doors that fit skem houses for £10 each :gasp: Do you have a link? did they have any left? i need 2 new doors to contain the Tookster.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I forgot to tell you guys, I went to the doctors to see if they could give me something for my fear of the dentist. The doc said she didn't want to give me anything incase it made me either too drowsy to cooperate with the dentist or made me act too unpredictable. She said I should talk to my dentist about it & see if she can prescribe something for me. So I still have to face the fear this coming Tuesday!


----------



## Shell195

fantapants said:


> doors that fit skem houses for £10 each :gasp: Do you have a link? did they have any left? i need 2 new doors to contain the Tookster.


 
B&Q Aintree they are on one of the aisles near the ordinary doors on the right hand side, it just says clearance doors. We were delighted as the cheapest ones they had in were £28.99
They had various doors some £10 and some £20


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> What a beautiful boy - poor thing. I don't know whether I hope his owners claim him or not, cos imao he shouldn't be out at that age, especially because yesterday was Guy Fawkes and it's obvious a lot of people would wait until tonight to set off fireworks. :bash:


 
If they do contact us they will have to pay for the test, id chip and vaccination of him and will get told in no uncertain terms what we think of them letting him out, especially at this time of the year. The kids round here can be evil so he was very lucky he followed Chris who had the sense to ring me


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> He is gogeous shell he should come here with blinky:whistling2:


 
:lol2: Dont let Cat hear you


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to tell you guys, I went to the doctors to see if they could give me something for my fear of the dentist. The doc said she didn't want to give me anything incase it made me either too drowsy to cooperate with the dentist or made me act too unpredictable. She said I should talk to my dentist about it & see if she can prescribe something for me. So I still have to face the fear this coming Tuesday!


 
Remember Col they cant force you to have treatment, if you are that scared then maybe they will prescribe something for you and you can rearrange an appointment


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Remember Col they cant force you to have treatment, if you are that scared then maybe they will prescribe something for you and you can rearrange an appointment


Yes, I was thinking that too hun, get something prescribed this time & be ready for the next appointment.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> If they do contact us they will have to pay for the test, id chip and vaccination of him and will get told in no uncertain terms what we think of them letting him out, especially at this time of the year. The kids round here can be evil so he was very lucky he followed Chris who had the sense to ring me


Sounds great! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Dont let Cat hear you


Unless she lets Cat get a Chi, then she could justify the Blinky and another one!


----------



## tomwilson

hello guys.

i had work then had to help a freind move a couch into his flat, then his mum made us a curryand we had a drink, not a bad day


----------



## _jake_

I'm not scared of the dentist, just have weird side effects to the Anesthetic. Last time I had a filling fall out as it wasnt done properly and food got underneath So had a big cavity very close to the nerve. My legs shaked like mad!! couldn't feel anything but my body shakes like crazy. And I slapped a dental nurse aswell! I try to look at the dentist being naked and just relax. Unless their fit then your buggered.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I'm not scared of the dentist, just have weird side effects to the Anesthetic. Last time I had a filling fall out as it wasnt done properly and food got underneath So had a big cavity very close to the nerve. My legs shaked like mad!! couldn't feel anything but my body shakes like crazy. And I slapped a dental nurse aswell! I try to look at the dentist being naked and just relax.* Unless their fit then your buggered.*


 all my dentisits have been men, not a problem for coll though i guess, but not sure clark would be happy


----------



## Amalthea

That kitty is STUNNING! I'm in lurve!! :flrt: And he's not even white! :whistling2:

Had quite an evening. Had two parties booked, so gave one to a friend of mine to do, then get to the one I am doing and there's already a party planner there. head office sent two people!!!! :censor: So, I called my unit organiser and she said she had a party I could cover in Salford, so off we went.... Total sales were........... £39!!!! FUMING! If the party I gave to my friend to cover was good, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That kitty is STUNNING! I'm in lurve!! :flrt: And he's not even white! :whistling2:
> 
> Had quite an evening. Had two parties booked, so gave one to a friend of mine to do, then get to the one I am doing and there's already a party planner there. head office sent two people!!!! :censor: So, I called my unit organiser and she said she had a party I could cover in Salford, so off we went.... Total sales were........... £39!!!! FUMING! If the party I gave to my friend to cover was good, I'm gonna be pissed.


 
That doesnt sound good at all:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Shockingly crap! Not happy.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> all my dentisits have been men, not a problem for coll though i guess, but not sure clark would be happy


My dentist is a woman, so scrap that imagining them naked idea! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Heading to bed... Gotta get up early tomorrow, cuz we're going down to the inlaws' and I'm gonna visit my niece, Conker


----------



## feorag

Jen, that stinks and I would be p*ssed if it happened to me too!

By the way the charms arrived from your mum this morning while I was out, so thank her very much and tell her they arrived safely. Now I should be able to complete all my orders, except for the new ones for the Powder Puffs!

And now I'm off to bed, cos I'm cream crackered. Was up a bit early this morning and no lie in tomorrow either. It's Daniel's birthday party tomorrow (he's 4 on Monday - bless!) and Roz has asked me to go and do glitter tattoos for the guests. Busy weekend for me!


----------



## Amalthea

Will do, Eileen 

Oh! And I'm picking up those APDs tomorrow, as well


----------



## ditta

Shell I've been wanting to show u this pic for ages but couldn't get it off my pod I've done it now on Facebook so go see now woman


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Heading to bed... Gotta get up early tomorrow, cuz we're going down to the inlaws' and I'm gonna visit my niece, Conker
> 
> image


Oh wow Jen, who's is that Loris? Glidergirls? :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> Shell I've been wanting to show u this pic for ages but couldn't get it off my pod I've done it now on Facebook so go see now woman


 


Awwwwwww how cute is that baby,I need it:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh wow Jen, who's is that Loris? Glidergirls? :flrt:


 
Yes Col I think she is:flrt:

Bedtime for me, night all x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Yes Col I think she is:flrt:
> 
> Bedtime for me, night all x


Aww, very cute!

Goodnight hun xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

God its been quiet in here today! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh wow Jen, who's is that Loris? Glidergirls? :flrt:


Yeah  She's not that small anymore, though *lol* I'm one of her many aunties *lol* Marie (glidergirl) is the only private keeper of slow loris in the UK


----------



## punky_jen

I will let you know how it turns out  All I need is a few more ingredients and a loaf tin and I can crack on with it 

p.s vodka is bad


----------



## feorag

Morning- Colin you're right it's been very quiet these last couple of days, especially the 'night shift'. That's 2 mornings running the post on the top of the last page has been one I read before I went to bed!! :gasp:

Jen, we cross posted and I missed your photo with the loris - what a weirdly, odd, pretty critter! :lol2:


punky_jen said:


> p.s vodka is bad


Ooops! It is if you drink too much of it - which you obviously must have!!!

Well I'm off in a minute to do tattoos at Daniel's birthday party.


----------



## Amalthea

Here's a more recent picture of Miss Conker.... 










Am about to head out, myself... Have a good time, Eileen!!


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> Morning- Colin you're right it's been very quiet these last couple of days, especially the 'night shift'. That's 2 mornings running the post on the top of the last page has been one I read before I went to bed!! :gasp:
> 
> Jen, we cross posted and I missed your photo with the loris - what a weirdly, odd, pretty critter! :lol2:Ooops! It is if you drink too much of it - which you obviously must have!!!
> 
> Well I'm off in a minute to do tattoos at Daniel's birthday party.


Yes I think I had too much  

Awww have a fab time at the birthday party


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> Here's a more recent picture of Miss Conker....
> 
> image
> 
> Am about to head out, myself... Have a good time, Eileen!!


:gasp: im scared


----------



## Amalthea

She's super cute!!  Quite the spoiled brat, though!! Has so many people wrapped tightly around her little finger :flrt:


----------



## punky_jen

She looks too much like a sloth for me to be happy with, im petrified of them.


----------



## feorag

Great photo Jen - the weird thing is that she looks *huge* on that photograph and yet she's just a tiny wee critter!

And on that note, that's me off! *in terms of going not smell* :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

evening, how was everyones day


----------



## punky_jen

Hiya, 

Mine was pretty boring, all iv done all wkend is house work 

How about you?


----------



## tomwilson

punky_jen said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Mine was pretty boring, all iv done all wkend is house work
> 
> How about you?


 work


----------



## punky_jen

Right time for a shower, then im going to get a few pics of my new viv stack up


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> evening, how was everyones day


Loud! 30+ 3-6 years olds in a hall - very loud!

The glitter tattoos were a great success! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Loud! 30+ 3-6 years olds in a hall - very loud!
> 
> The glitter tattoos were a great success! :2thumb:


 glad it was a success, we had some screaming horrors in work today, love kids but i can't stand the tantruming turds we get in store


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I know what you mean! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Im just back from the sanctuary and Im knackered


----------



## Shell195

My living room has no floor covering and all the furniture except the couch, chairs and TV have been moved out as tomorrow the plasterers move in, it looks and feels very depressing :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> My living room has no floor covering and all the furniture except the couch, chairs and TV have been moved out as tomorrow the plasterers move in, it looks and feels very depressing :bash:


 it'll be better once its all done and you don't have a wopping big hole in your ceiling though hun


----------



## feorag

Yes Shell - you'll just have to visualise what your living room's gonna look like when it's all beautifully finished and cozy!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what happened with the gorgeous kitty shell.....btw its ditta on cats machine


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what happened with the gorgeous kitty shell.....btw its ditta on cats machine


 
Hes been christened Winston and is at the sanctuary for 7 days to see if any owner comes forward, god help them if they do:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

The kitty came here *hides*

Just got back from the inlaws'  Been quite a good day. Was unpainful at their house, had a good chat at Marie's shop, got the snuggle Conker, picked up the APDs (which are super cute and feel more secure on me than their new digs... I finally coaxed 'em off to explore a bit). All around good day 

Pics


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, another very quiet day in here again! :gasp:

We went to PAH today, to get a microwavable puppy cushion, some dog treats & some cat litter. Lancashire Animal Ambulance, a new animal service, had set up some animals on show, & were giving out leaflets, etc. They had 2 rabbits (why, when there are plenty in PAH?), a ferret, a border collie, & 3 owls tethered to block perches (a European Eagle Owl, a Bengal Eagle Owl & a Snowy Owl). I was shocked to see that the 3 owls were tethered right next to the rabbit & guinea pig pens!!! How idiotic of the PAH manager & Lancashire Animal Ambulance to allow this!!! :bash:

BTW, the microwavable puppy cushion is crap, as it only holds heat for a short time. Think it might be going back!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> *The kitty came here *hides**
> 
> Just got back from the inlaws'  Been quite a good day. Was unpainful at their house, had a good chat at Marie's shop, got the snuggle Conker, picked up the APDs (which are super cute and feel more secure on me than their new digs... I finally coaxed 'em off to explore a bit). All around good day
> 
> Pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
you wish:lol2:

gorgeous meeces:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Me and my gorgeous niece!!


----------



## feorag

Jen, those little critters are quite gorgeous! :flrt: Are they opposite or same sex??


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *you wish*:lol2:
> 
> gorgeous meeces:flrt:


No really, he's there, look! *points* :whistling2:

Aren't the meece adorable?? :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Cross posted! :roll:

That critter has grown a lot since when you took that first photo you posted!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, those little critters are quite gorgeous! :flrt: Are they opposite or same sex??


Not sure..... Just know they're siblings.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> *No really, he's there, look! *points** :whistling2:
> 
> Aren't the meece adorable?? :flrt:


piccy for proof:devil:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, another very quiet day in here again! :gasp:
> 
> We went to PAH today, to get a microwavable puppy cushion, some dog treats & some cat litter. Lancashire Animal Ambulance, a new animal service, had set up some animals on show, & were giving out leaflets, etc. They had 2 rabbits (why, when there are plenty in PAH?), a ferret, a border collie, & 3 owls tethered to block perches (a European Eagle Owl, a Bengal Eagle Owl & a Snowy Owl). I was shocked to see that the 3 owls were tethered right next to the rabbit & guinea pig pens!!! How idiotic of the PAH manager & Lancashire Animal Ambulance to allow this!!! :bash:
> 
> BTW, the microwavable puppy cushion is crap, as it only holds heat for a short time. Think it might be going back!


 

Do you know he calls himself DI(detective inspector) in front of his name, we call him DI dick:whistling2: The man is a plonker and weve heard bad stories about the whole LTD company:bash:

Did you get a snugglesafe pad as they stay warm for 10 hours


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> The kitty came here *hides*
> 
> Just got back from the inlaws'  Been quite a good day. Was unpainful at their house, had a good chat at Marie's shop, got the snuggle Conker, picked up the APDs (which are super cute and feel more secure on me than their new digs... I finally coaxed 'em off to explore a bit). All around good day
> 
> Pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 want :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> piccy for proof:devil:


Erm..... Camera batteries died from all the piccies we took today! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> want :flrt:


The Boss won't be able to resist 'em if you show her these pics


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Erm..... Camera batteries died from all the piccies we took today! :whistling2:


 lmao, well jen IF he is there or coming there, he will be a very happy winston:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The kitty came here *hides*
> 
> Just got back from the inlaws'  Been quite a good day. Was unpainful at their house, had a good chat at Marie's shop, got the snuggle Conker, picked up the APDs (which are super cute and feel more secure on me than their new digs... I finally coaxed 'em off to explore a bit). All around good day
> 
> Pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image





Amalthea said:


> Me and my gorgeous niece!!
> 
> image
> 
> image


 


Very cute APD and Conker is amazing:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Do you know he calls himself DI(detective inspector) in front of his name, we call him DI dick:whistling2: The man is a plonker and weve heard bad stories about the whole LTD company:bash:
> 
> Did you get a snugglesafe pad as they stay warm for 10 hours


Who, the head of the Lancashire Animal Ambulance? Sounds rather self important!

No, we got a Buttons & Ben puppy warmer, its a cushion in the shape of a puppy head, you take out the bean bag thing from inside & microwave it for 30 seconds, then place it back in the cover. The Snugglesafe ones are much better, but more expensive!


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao, well jen IF he is there or coming there, he will be a very happy winston:flrt:


Oh, he is.... :whistling2: I'm not full of sh*t or anything, either 



Shell195 said:


> Very cute APD and Conker is amazing:flrt::flrt:


When I had APDs before, they were very shy. These ones are the exact opposite! Loved getting Conky cuddles today! She smells so yummy!

Anyhoo... Off to bed! nighty night!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Oh, he is.... :whistling2: I'm not full of sh*t or anything, either
> 
> 
> 
> When I had APDs before, they were very shy. These ones are the exact opposite! Loved getting Conky cuddles today! She smells so yummy!
> 
> Anyhoo... Off to bed! nighty night!


 night winston:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jen x


----------



## Shell195

Yes Col him:whistling2: We got told by a hedgehog hospital he jet washed one that had maggots,needless to say it died:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Its seems this company has a huge following on facebook anyone got any idea as to how we could promote our sanctuary facebook page?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its seems this company has a huge following on facebook anyone got any idea as to how we could promote our sanctuary facebook page?


 it costs money to advertise on it but you could get members to share it with their friends


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Yes Col him:whistling2: We got told by a hedgehog hospital he jet washed one that had maggots,needless to say it died:gasp:


Wow, he sounds.....................intelligent! It was a big woman & 2 young slim girls who were doing the display at PAH Preston today.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Its seems this company has a huge following on facebook anyone got any idea as to how we could promote our sanctuary facebook page?


I didn't know the sanctuary had a Facebook pahe Shell. Link? If all us cat chatters display it on our Facebook profiles, our animal-loving friends will probably join in.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another quiet night I see! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Another quiet night I see! :whistling2:


 seems to be


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't know the sanctuary had a fb, but I've just found it and added it  Will post it on my wall for ya, as well


----------



## feorag

Morning


Zoo-Man said:


> No, we got a Buttons & Ben puppy warmer, its a cushion in the shape of a puppy head, you take out the bean bag thing from inside & microwave it for 30 seconds, then place it back in the cover. The Snugglesafe ones are much better, but more expensive!


Colin I have a 'human' warmer pad which I use when I take one of the snakes out and it keeps warm for a reasonably long time, but I don't think they keep their heat long enough to be of use to baby critters.


----------



## Amalthea

I've got a snoring Lou in my lap :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Morning everyone! Here are some photos I took last night : victory:





































The last photo.. They're black. The one above the photo makes them look a lot lighter than what they are. Martin was thinking they kind of look Agouti? They are way darker than chocolate but lighter than black. Not sure of the light ones. They are so cute though. :flrt:

Oh and the light ones. One is a shade darker than the others.


----------



## feorag

The are beautiful Cilla! :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> The are beautiful Cilla! :flrt:


Thank you. I love them so much. Can't wait until they open their eyes. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im stranded in the kitchen/dining room with all the furniture and dogs, most of the cats are upstairs, the 2 naked men are locked in our bedroom and just a few in here with us. My laptop charger hs been filed so when this goes flat I wont be on until later

Colin if you can make it over to ours you can borrow my snugglesafe heat pad if you want to, 5 minutes in the microwave gives 10 hours heat


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Morning everyone! Here are some photos I took last night : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The last photo.. They're black. The one above the photo makes them look a lot lighter than what they are. Martin was thinking they kind of look Agouti? They are way darker than chocolate but lighter than black. Not sure of the light ones. They are so cute though. :flrt:
> 
> Oh and the light ones. One is a shade darker than the others.


 
Very pretty shiny babies:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

They are lovely babies, Cilla!!  As for color, the satin gene makes them look darker than they are, so your medium ones are most likely chocolate 

That sounds... Fun.... Shell. Hope you've got a good book handy!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> They are lovely babies, Cilla!!  As for color, the satin gene makes them look darker than they are, so your medium ones are most likely chocolate
> 
> That sounds... Fun.... Shell. Hope you've got a good book handy!


 

I think I will clean the critters and maybe strip the wallpaper from our bedroom ready for redecoration


----------



## Amalthea

Good plan


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> They are lovely babies, Cilla!!  As for color, the satin gene makes them look darker than they are, so your medium ones are most likely chocolate
> 
> That sounds... Fun.... Shell. Hope you've got a good book handy!


Ohkay that helps! They have black ticks through them though :gasp:?

What are the lighter ones ?


----------



## Amalthea

If they have ticking, they are agouti-based. Will have a look when I'm over next, cuz it's difficult to tell colors with pictures..... *goes to look again*


----------



## Amalthea

I _THINK_ the lighter ones are dove... But if your doe carries blue, they could be silver, as well...


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I _THINK_ the lighter ones are dove... But if your doe carries blue, they could be silver, as well...


Ah, confusing. I think she might carry blue as I think Ladyboid said they were from a blue line she was breeding. :whistling2:

But yes. You are more than welcome to come and see them! They're 13 days old so should be opening their eyes any time now.


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Probably silver, then


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> *nods* Probably silver, then


Ohkay! Black and silver  I will try to take a photo of the inbetweens later. I know you can't tell from a photo but still. :2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen

Awwww they are so so cute!!! 

I used to love breeding mice and rats, but I found I ended up spending more time with the rodents than with my snakes lol.


----------



## Cillah

punky_jen said:


> Awwww they are so so cute!!!
> 
> I used to love breeding mice and rats, but I found I ended up spending more time with the rodents than with my snakes lol.


Thank you! They are the first I've ever bred here! I bred a few manx in Australia when I was younger though. :2thumb:

My boyfriend has grown really attached to them and I worry he isn't going to want to see any leave. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I seem to have two little dormice in my robe pocket..... :flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> I seem to have two little dormice in my robe pocket..... :flrt:


Awwh how cute :flrt:

I'm making a roast for us and Martins brother. Going to take an hour and a half but worth it


----------



## Amalthea

Look at you!! All domestic  

I've taken steak out for our dinner


----------



## feorag

And I'm about to get up off my backside and go and make cauliflower cheese! I put smoked bacon and onions in mine and have it on toast! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Alex

Whaddup peeps, long time no speak....


----------



## punky_jen

Here is my cheese and lentil loaf


----------



## feorag

Looks good! :2thumb: Was it tasty? And how did the crumble come out?


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> Looks good! :2thumb: Was it tasty? And how did the crumble come out?


It was really yummy, but a bit dry, im going to make a source with it next time. The kids hated it lol. I havn't made the crumble yet, Freya has been ill, so I said it make it for her when she can eat some


----------



## Shell195

We now have a full ceiling:2thumb: The new flooring is down and the house is put back together, just the decorating to be done now


----------



## Amalthea

Great news, Shell!!


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> It was really yummy, but a bit dry, im going to make a source with it next time. The kids hated it lol. I havn't made the crumble yet, Freya has been ill, so I said it make it for her when she can eat some


Oh dear - that's a shame! Try a sauce with it next time - I think things like nut loaf etc can be a bit on the dry side.



Shell195 said:


> We now have a full ceiling:2thumb: The new flooring is down and the house is put back together, just the decorating to be done now


Oooh, sounds good!!


----------



## Shell195

Its so quiet on here these days:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Watching Se7en on tv....


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Look at you!! All domestic
> 
> I've taken steak out for our dinner


i had steak too :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> We now have a full ceiling:2thumb: The new flooring is down and the house is put back together, just the decorating to be done now


 see we told you it would be worth it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

I may have shared a teeny bit with Lou and Diesel, too


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I may have shared a teeny bit with Lou and Diesel, too


 dianas mum had the rest of mine, was very yummy


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed as its been a VERY long day

Night all x


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Im off to bed as its been a VERY long day
> 
> Night all x


Night Shell,

Thanks for the advice!!! : victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Me too... Night Shell  And Night everybody else, too  xx


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Me too... Night Shell  And Night everybody else, too  xx


Night Jen xx


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Night Jen xx


 evening clark


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> evening clark


Morning tom


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Morning tom


 technicaly morning :bash: for me late evening:2thumb:

hows things


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> technicaly morning :bash: for me late evening:2thumb:
> 
> hows things


After midnight, morning to me!!!

Not too bad, just had abit of a scare with the pup.


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> After midnight, morning to me!!!
> 
> Not too bad, just had abit of a scare with the pup.


 oh no what happend, is she ok now


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey guys (if anyones around).

Shell, thanks for the chat on the phone earlier. You set our mind at rest more, but we are still getting pup checked at teh vets first thing, just to be safe. xx

Tom, the pup's breathing sounded a bit wet & she sneezed a bit of milk out of her nostrils, so we were panicing somewhat. We saw Shell was online & I gave her a call to ask her advice. Pup's not brought anymore milk up from her nose, but the breathing is still slightly wet sounding, so off to the vets she goes first thing.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey guys (if anyones around).
> 
> Shell, thanks for the chat on the phone earlier. You set our mind at rest more, but we are still getting pup checked at teh vets first thing, just to be safe. xx
> 
> Tom, the pup's breathing sounded a bit wet & she sneezed a bit of milk out of her nostrils, so we were panicing somewhat. We saw Shell was online & I gave her a call to ask her advice. Pup's not brought anymore milk up from her nose, but the breathing is still slightly wet sounding, so off to the vets she goes first thing.


 awww poor mite, i hope she's ok. fingers crossed


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> awww poor mite, i hope she's ok. fingers crossed


I think she will be mate


----------



## punky_jen

I hope the lil pup is ok.


----------



## CE1985F

punky_jen said:


> I hope the lil pup is ok.


Just got back from the vets with the little pup! 

Last night and this morning the breathing sounded wet and when she sneezed last night some milk came out of her nose.

The vet gave her a looking over, listen to her heart and lungs etc.....
She hasn't got a cleft palate and her heart and lungs sound good. He said he can't see or find anything wrong, but just keep an eye on her and keep her warm. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Colin/Clark was so sorry to hear about the pup, but mighty relieved that the vet couldn't find anything wrong. I thought cleft palate or hole in soft tissue of roof of mouth, but so glad the vet couldn't find anything.

As I said on your other thread, I am a firm believer in keeping newborn babies warm with heat pads or lamps for the first few weeks, even if there are siblings to snuggle up to. My Afghan Hound had 9 pups in November and I still used a heat lamp for them all.


----------



## punky_jen

Awww im glad the little one is ok and its nothing serious.


----------



## Amalthea

Glad she seems to be doing ok... Keep us updated on her.


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe I havent posted on here today:lol2:
In an hour Im off to the sanctuary to do my supervisor duties:whistling2:
Ive been to pick up my new reading glasses and been shopping but not much else really
Its rather cold today and the weather says to expect snow over the next couple of weeks:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

SNOW!!!!! YAY!!!!!!

I'm craving eggs....... Might venture out in the cold to see if the chicken man has any available.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> SNOW!!!!! YAY!!!!!!
> 
> I'm craving eggs....... Might venture out in the cold to see if the chicken man has any available.


 
What do you mean YAY:whip: flipping snow is nasty, cold wet stuff that brings the country to it knees:lol2: I only like snow when I can stay inside and watch it:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm certainly in the frozen north today and apart from how cold it is, it's rained on and off all day and it's blowing a gale! :roll:

I've got the children today cos I'm having Thursday off cos I've got to be out so early on Thursday night for this Awards Dinner! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Shell195

I see that Co Durham has snow, maybe you will get it soon too:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Has it? :gasp: It better bloody keep away from here! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Has it? :gasp: It better bloody keep away from here! :bash:


 
Weardale walker - UK shivers as winter comes early


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> What do you mean YAY:whip: flipping snow is nasty, cold wet stuff that brings the country to it knees:lol2: I only like snow when I can stay inside and watch it:lol2:


I'm a freak!! Except for the fact the whole country ground to a halt last winter, I loved the snow! It was brilliant! And the puppy loves it, too, so he'll be excited if we get more :2thumb: We have a great time going out and having snowball fights :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks for the concern about the pup guys. She is a beast & kept trying to suckle from Lolly as the vet was examining her! On the way home from the vets, she nearly sucked Lolly dry! haha 

We are going to meet Shell at the sanctuary in a bit to borrow her heat pad. Thanks hun! xx


----------



## ditta

hellllloooooo chatters, just checking in, im gonna start the decorating soon so may be awol for a little while.............i got my phone back from the fixers, hooorayyyyyy and im going for my eye exam tomoz cos i cant fooking see:lol2: hopefully i get glasses to see things close up cos my arms are not long enough to hold my book far away enough:whip:

blinky is doing brilliantly, her and ninja are inseperable, babydice is hibernating most of the time, she no likey cold:lol2:

wish i could hibernate:whip:

oh and ladies i have posted your lighters today, cat has finally managed to package them up:lol2:

ok thats my quick update, catch yous soon:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Phill_S

Bit of random cat chat here....and apologies for the randomness and I guess morbid-ness of it too...

My first cat was only two when he died - vets said he had a massive tumour and he had to be put to sleep...absolutely broke my heart, god..I'm welling up as I write this, man! Right, Ozzy was an awesome looking cat - amazing black and white markings and he was huge - tall, long legs, a real athlete of a cat and had an amazing poise and grace about him and never looked scruffy, a year or so after getting him we got another black and white boy cat - Jakey...total opposite to Oz physically, a lovely cat none the less albeit a loud, lazy, scuffy git!

...anyway I've waffled way too much, what I was going to to say was that when Oz died, the vets told us to let Jakes see him before we buried Oz in the garden. 

As soon as we got Oz home after he'd died, even before letting Jakes see him, Jakes knew something was going on - his eyes were wide open and he was very tentative, when he saws Oz he sniffed around him and then ran off....

After that, Jakes wasn't the same for at least 12 months - he was so down, miserable, short tempered and wouldn't want any "loving" and at any strokes would just roll his back away from them and walk away.

Jakey is now 6 and is back to being himself - loves lying on my chest when I watch TV (only me btw, as he's a daddy's cat!) dribbling and making bed on me! We have another little girl puss aswell now, who will be 4 at xmas and she's so aptly named "Star" and they get on great, but it amazed me and it hurts me so much that it took Jakes a full year to get over his big "brothers" death and I now feel I was perhaps wrong in showing Jakes Oz's body, man I dunno?

Has anyone else any stories like mine?


----------



## _jake_

Phill_S said:


> Bit of random cat chat here....and apologies for the randomness and I guess morbid-ness of it too...
> 
> My first cat was only two when he died - vets said he had a massive tumour and he had to be put to sleep...absolutely broke my heart, god..I'm welling up as I write this, man! Right, Ozzy was an awesome looking cat - amazing black and white markings and he was huge - tall, long legs, a real athlete of a cat and had an amazing poise and grace about him and never looked scruffy, a year or so after getting him we got another black and white boy cat - Jakey...total opposite to Oz physically, a lovely cat none the less albeit a loud, lazy, scuffy git!
> 
> ...anyway I've waffled way too much, what I was going to to say was that when Oz died, the vets told us to let Jakes see him before we buried Oz in the garden.
> 
> As soon as we got Oz home after he'd died, even before letting Jakes see him, Jakes knew something was going on - his eyes were wide open and he was very tentative, when he saws Oz he sniffed around him and then ran off....
> 
> After that, Jakes wasn't the same for at least 12 months - he was so down, miserable, short tempered and wouldn't want any "loving" and at any strokes would just roll his back away from them and walk away.
> 
> Jakey is now 6 and is back to being himself - loves lying on my chest when I watch TV (only me btw, as he's a daddy's cat!) dribbling and making bed on me! We have another little girl puss aswell now, who will be 4 at xmas and she's so aptly named "Star" and they get on great, but it amazed me and it hurts me so much that it took Jakes a full year to get over his big "brothers" death and I now feel I was perhaps wrong in showing Jakes Oz's body, man I dunno?
> 
> Has anyone else any stories like mine?


Actual.cat.chat.in.cat.chat:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Actual.cat.chat.in.cat.chat:gasp:


*faints*


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> Actual.cat.chat.in.cat.chat:gasp:





Amalthea said:


> *faints*


:lol2:

An interesting story and to be honest I've never heard of that before. Over the last 20 years I've had to put down over 12 cats and had one die in the house. No vet has ever said that to me and, to be honest, it's never crossed my mind to do it. I found some of my cats missed the ones who had gone, but more often than not they never seemed to notice they weren't there any more, but the ones that showed signs of missing the other cat got over it very quickly, certainly it didn't take that long.

Of course part of that might might have been because I've always been a multi-cat household, so none of my cats have suddenly found themselves alone in the house, but some of them have lost 'best friends' and got over it fairly quickly.

And I never noticed any difference in their behaviour with the cat who died in the house while we were out, so had been lying there dead for I've no idea for how long, although his side was wet and I think it was where Merlin, one of his closed friends had been licking him. After that I found Merlin lying in all Briagha's favourite places for a few weeks after he died, but then that stopped and everyone just seemed to get on with their lives.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> An interesting story and to be honest I've never heard of that before. Over the last 20 years I've had to put down over 12 cats and had one die in the house. No vet has ever said that to me and, to be honest, it's never crossed my mind to do it. I found some of my cats missed the ones who had gone, but more often than not they never seemed to notice they weren't there any more, but the ones that showed signs of missing the other cat got over it very quickly, certainly it didn't take that long.
> 
> Of course part of that might might have been because I've always been a multi-cat household, so none of my cats have suddenly found themselves alone in the house, but some of them have lost 'best friends' and got over it fairly quickly.
> 
> And I never noticed any difference in their behaviour with the cat who died in the house while we were out, so had been lying there dead for I've no idea for how long, although his side was wet and I think it was where Merlin, one of his closed friends had been licking him. After that I found Merlin lying in all Briagha's favourite places for a few weeks after he died, but then that stopped and everyone just seemed to get on with their lives.


 

I agree with this!


----------



## Shell195

It was lovely to meet Colin and Clark today, I just hope the hugs didnt scare them away:blush:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> It was lovely to meet Colin and Clark today, I just hope the hugs didnt scare them away:blush:


 we never get hugs:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> we never get hugs:gasp:


 

I shall hug you next time I see you if it makes you happy :whistling2:

Just seen your siggy, congratulations


----------



## feorag

I'm a hugger and kisser - I hug and kiss everyone I meet unless they're fugly! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## punky_jen

I am alone, and I think I have caught a bug from the children  and I have work tomorrow  tonight is not a good night


----------



## feorag

Aw, sorry to hear that - what's happening?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that - what's happening?


 

Sorry to hear you are poorly Jen 

Im not to sure I want to know the symptoms:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Not if she's got what Ditta had! :gasp:


----------



## punky_jen

Well there is the ring of fire, and im pretty sure im gonna throw up too  
I has my bucket to hand  I need sean home from work, im such a baby when i get sick lol.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Not if she's got what Ditta had! :gasp:


 
Her description will live with me forever:whip::lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> It was lovely to meet Colin and Clark today, I just hope the hugs didnt scare them away:blush:


Noooo! :whistling2:



ditta said:


> we never get hugs:gasp:


You get hugs from us!


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Noooo! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> CE1985F said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> We're sure!
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> Well there is the ring of fire, and im pretty sure im gonna throw up too
> I has my bucket to hand  I need sean home from work, im such a baby when i get sick lol.


Oh dear - sounds a bit like what Ditta & Cat had - poor you! :sad:

Well I'm off to bed now - got a whole day to myself tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Phill_S said:


> Bit of random cat chat here....and apologies for the randomness and I guess morbid-ness of it too...
> 
> My first cat was only two when he died - vets said he had a massive tumour and he had to be put to sleep...absolutely broke my heart, god..I'm welling up as I write this, man! Right, Ozzy was an awesome looking cat - amazing black and white markings and he was huge - tall, long legs, a real athlete of a cat and had an amazing poise and grace about him and never looked scruffy, a year or so after getting him we got another black and white boy cat - Jakey...total opposite to Oz physically, a lovely cat none the less albeit a loud, lazy, scuffy git!
> 
> ...anyway I've waffled way too much, what I was going to to say was that when Oz died, the vets told us to let Jakes see him before we buried Oz in the garden.
> 
> As soon as we got Oz home after he'd died, even before letting Jakes see him, Jakes knew something was going on - his eyes were wide open and he was very tentative, when he saws Oz he sniffed around him and then ran off....
> 
> After that, Jakes wasn't the same for at least 12 months - he was so down, miserable, short tempered and wouldn't want any "loving" and at any strokes would just roll his back away from them and walk away.
> 
> Jakey is now 6 and is back to being himself - loves lying on my chest when I watch TV (only me btw, as he's a daddy's cat!) dribbling and making bed on me! We have another little girl puss aswell now, who will be 4 at xmas and she's so aptly named "Star" and they get on great, but it amazed me and it hurts me so much that it took Jakes a full year to get over his big "brothers" death and I now feel I was perhaps wrong in showing Jakes Oz's body, man I dunno?
> 
> Has anyone else any stories like mine?


God forbid if anything happened to any of my dogs or cats, or marmosets for that matter, I would want to let the others see, touch & understand the loss of their companion.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It was lovely to meet Colin and Clark today, I just hope the hugs didnt scare them away:blush:


Hell no, I like hugs! Cat & Ditta get hugs when we see them. It was lovely to finally meet you too hun.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Did anyone watch The Zoo, on ITV tonight at 8pm? It was good. But what peed me off, & Clark commented on it, was the keeper looking after Gorillas on there was saying to camera that he used to be a successful city business man & he gave that job up to work with Gorillas at London Zoo. How is it that he, with no experience of working with animals before, gets a job in a zoo like that, whereas I, with plenty of experience working with a variety of zoo animal species, can't get anywhere in this field of work??? :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Did anyone watch The Zoo, on ITV tonight at 8pm? It was good. But what peed me off, & Clark commented on it, was the keeper looking after Gorillas on there was saying to camera that he used to be a successful city business man & he gave that job up to work with Gorillas at London Zoo. How is it that he, with no experience of working with animals before, gets a job in a zoo like that, whereas I, with plenty of experience working with a variety of zoo animal species, can't get anywhere in this field of work??? :devil:


more than likely he got a job at the zoo but not straight away with gorillas tbh


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> more than likely he got a job at the zoo but not straight away with gorillas tbh


Possibly, but it sounded like he went straight to working with Gorillas after deciding thats what he wanted to do, instead of his highly paid job before.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody 

I didn't watch it, Col.......... But I understand why you're irritated. My friend works in Chester as one of the head primate keepers, but he worked damned hard to get where he is now.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Im just back from the vets and was greeted by Sophie and Chris arguing:bash: I decided last night to have my 13 year old chinnie with chronic lung disease put to sleep as her quality of life had become very poor but she died not even half way to the vets. Im presuming the change in temperature from the house to the car was just to much for her 
RIP Pepper

Purdy has had another blood test after witholding medication since Monday and I have to ring the vets this afternoon. Shes actually been very bright these past few days


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - so sorry to hear about the chinnie Shell - RIP Pepper!

I do so hope that Purdy's tests come back OK and that whatever it was she's got herself over it.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Pepper  Glad she's not struggling any more, though {{{hugs}}} Got everything crossed here for Purdy!!


----------



## feorag

Cat/Ditta - my lighter arrived safely this morning, thank you.

I shall give it to Heather (my boss's mother) on Thursday night when we are all out celebrating!


----------



## Shell195

My lighter arrived too, Thankyou:2thumb:
Its now in the kitchen much to Sophies disgust as she wants it to add to her collection:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Possibly, but it sounded like he went straight to working with Gorillas after deciding thats what he wanted to do, instead of his highly paid job before.


yeah i got that impression though i doubt thats how it happened lol 


Shell195 said:


> Morning all. Im just back from the vets and was greeted by Sophie and Chris arguing:bash: I decided last night to have my 13 year old chinnie with chronic lung disease put to sleep as her quality of life had become very poor but she died not even half way to the vets. Im presuming the change in temperature from the house to the car was just to much for her
> RIP Pepper
> 
> Purdy has had another blood test after witholding medication since Monday and I have to ring the vets this afternoon. Shes actually been very bright these past few days


aww RIP Pepper


----------



## feorag

Colin maybe they advertised for a trainee gorilla guy and he applied and got the job?? So he would have started at the bottom and worked his way up - did it say how long he'd been doing the job?


----------



## ditta

glad your lighters arrived safe:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Do I sound like a right bitter sod??? :gasp: It just irked me a bit how it was made out like the guy just walked out of his well-paid job in business, straight to the zoo, working with Gorillas. Oh well!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Do I sound like a right bitter sod??? :gasp: It just irked me a bit how it was made out like the guy just walked out of his well-paid job in business, straight to the zoo, working with Gorillas. Oh well!


No you don't - you just sound like a lot of people, disillusioned with the unfairness of life.

You just have to keep plugging away and carry on applying for jobs.


----------



## Shell195

We had a phone call at the sanctuary today from someone with 26 Degus (He did have 72 but had already found places for some) that had to be gone by tonight:gasp: We couldnt help him directly as our spaces are taken up by hedgehogs, we did give him some rodent rescue numbers though


----------



## feorag

Why do people wait until these animals *have* to go? :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Why do people wait until these animals *have* to go? :bash:


 
And why let them breed so much they are over run with them:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Winston still hasnt been claimed, so much for someone missing him:bash:
Weve now paired him up with Claude (the SLH white kitten from Ireland) as Claude is quite timid and thought it may help give him some confidence.
Winston is delighted with this arrangement


----------



## feorag

Aw, that's lovely, that he's found a friend - would be great if you could home them both together! :2thumb:

Well I'm off to bed now - early start tomorrow cos I'm meeting Anyday Anne (and yes, I know it's Thursday)! :lol2:

We're going to a Christmas Fayre at a local "pick you own" farm which has an upmarket delicatessen incorporated and everyone who stuff they sell come along and offer free samples, so we mooch around and try everything there is possible to eat, like sausages, cheeses, chutneys, james, bread, soup, chocolate :mf_dribble: and other stuff I can't think of - then we go and have lunch! :roll2: PMSL!

Then I'm home - dog to walk, shower, put on the finery and I'm off out for the night! Yeh! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/607663-cat-tooth-issue.html

wish me luck for tommorrow, Ginger is being tattooed on my leg!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, that's lovely, that he's found a friend - would be great if you could home them both together! :2thumb:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - early start tomorrow cos I'm meeting Anyday Anne (and yes, I know it's Thursday)! :lol2:
> 
> We're going to a Christmas Fayre at a local "pick you own" farm which has an upmarket delicatessen incorporated and everyone who stuff they sell come along and offer free samples, so we mooch around and try everything there is possible to eat, like sausages, cheeses, chutneys, james, bread, soup, chocolate :mf_dribble: and other stuff I can't think of - then we go and have lunch! :roll2: PMSL!
> 
> Then I'm home - dog to walk, shower, put on the finery and I'm off out for the night! Yeh! :2thumb:


 
Sounds like you have a busy day:2thumb:
We never split bonded cats so these two will be homed as a pair:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Gosh, isn't it quiet? Whats happening? 

I will definately keep trying with the zoo keeper job applications Eileen, its what I've wanted to do since being a kid, so Im not going to give up just yet.

Wow, thats a lot of Degus! As Eileen says, why wait until they get to such a number before asking for help? Sillyness!


----------



## Zoo-Man

We took my aunties cat Ginge to the vet for her this afternoon. He has been off his food for a couple of days, & last night his face swelled up & he has not been to the toilet. The vet said he has a heart murmur, a high temperature, a tense abdomen & the facial swelling coule be due to a dental abcess. He has given Ginge an antibiotc injection & an anti-inflammatory injection. As Ginge is at least 17 years old, it could be something worse, but we are going to see how he reacts to the injections first.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We took my aunties cat Ginge to the vet for her this afternoon. He has been off his food for a couple of days, & last night his face swelled up & he has not been to the toilet. The vet said he has a heart murmur, a high temperature, a tense abdomen & the facial swelling coule be due to a dental abcess. He has given Ginge an antibiotc injection & an anti-inflammatory injection. As Ginge is at least 17 years old, it could be something worse, but we are going to see how he reacts to the injections first.


 



Poor Ginge, 17 is an excellent age though
Hows mini pop doing?


----------



## Amalthea

Soooooo tired. Been a very long day. Just home now. Work and then unit meeting. Will talk to ya tomorrow... Nighty night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Poor Ginge, 17 is an excellent age though
> Hows mini pop doing?


Yes, Ginge is a huge ginger domestic long-hair, crossed with a tiger by his size! He is such a character. As my aunty only lives down the road from my mum, when I lived at home & used to walk Joe my JRT before work in a morning, Ginge would walk along with us if he was out. 

Pup is doing great! She is piling weight on, & is visibly growing! Lolly is allowing the other 2 dogs near her bed where the pup is, but will not tolerate the cats near. She has told Zander off lots, & today she bite Clio on the bum, though it was Zander who provoked Lolly's response, Clio was just in the wrong place at the wrong time 
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen ad Colin speak soon xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Soooooo tired. Been a very long day. Just home now. Work and then unit meeting. Will talk to ya tomorrow... Nighty night xx


Goodnight Jen x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Night Jen ad Colin speak soon xx


Goodnight hun xx


----------



## ami_j

pop would be an amazingly cute name for her tbh lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> pop would be an amazingly cute name for her tbh lol


We call Lolly "Lollypop" as her nickname or when we are being silly with her, so its sort of taken already :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> We call Lolly "Lollypop" as her nickname or when we are being silly with her, so its sort of taken already :lol2:


hmmmmm 
so whats she gonna be called then


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hmmmmm
> so whats she gonna be called then


We haven't thought about names yet, as we haven't discussed whether or not pup is going to be a permanent fixture in the Hartley-Fahey household! hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> We haven't thought about names yet, as we haven't discussed whether or not pup is going to be a permanent fixture in the Hartley-Fahey household! hehe


gah quit keeping us in suspense


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> gah quit keeping us in suspense


Its not me, its Clark! You know I want to keep her!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its not me, its Clark! You know I want to keep her!


lol i know 
clark wants to keep her too really


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol i know
> clark wants to keep her too really


Possibly! We'll see. hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Possibly! We'll see. hehe


:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Ninja Cat! on Vimeo


Near enough every night, we play Ninja Cat with Simba. He normally jumps REALLY high, so high...
I've always wanted to film it but never got the camera out on time, last night i did, but unfortunately it was a rubbish jump, I WILL get a better one!! lol.
He was put off by the sound of the camera, its new, and auto focus is VERY loud! 

p.s sorry about the red light, i need to change my light bulb!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Quick pop-in cos I'm on my way out, just wanted to say hello! :blush:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> We haven't thought about names yet, as we haven't discussed whether or not pup is going to be a permanent fixture in the Hartley-Fahey household! hehe





ami_j said:


> gah quit keeping us in suspense





Zoo-Man said:


> Its not me, its Clark! You know I want to keep her!





ami_j said:


> lol i know
> clark wants to keep her too really





Zoo-Man said:


> Possibly! We'll see. hehe





ami_j said:


> :lol2:


The more i'm pestered, the more i'll dig my heels in and become more stubborn! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> We haven't thought about names yet, as we haven't discussed whether or not pup is going to be a permanent fixture in the Hartley-Fahey household! hehe


I still like Miri :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> The more i'm pestered, the more i'll dig my heels in and become more stubborn! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i was only enquiring


----------



## Amalthea

Was looking for a picture and stumbled upon this old one of me, Candy (on my shoulder, and Belle (on my hand). Candy is the glider in my avvie. Can't remember if I've shown you or not *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, cute gliderrs Jen, they are such pretty critters:flrt:
How many years ago was that photo taken?


----------



## ditta




----------



## freekygeeky

DONE!

its not head on so looks a little sqiffy! from this image


----------



## Amalthea

Erm... I think I was about 16 in that pic, so 11 years-ish.

Cute pic, Dita!!

Nice tat, Gina


----------



## Shell195

Just a girl then Jen :lol2:
Lovely catty pic ditta and a great tat Gina


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... It was in my pageant portfolio  I loved that picture, cuz it was very "me"


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yup... It was in my pageant portfolio  I loved that picture, cuz it was very "me"


 
Tis very cute:flrt:


----------



## ami_j




----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Too cute, Jai!!

Am heading off to bed now, although the house and the wind aren't getting along, so I dunno how well I'll be sleeping. Nighty night xx


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image


 


Awwwwwwwww:flrt: its asking Eileen to knit a jumper:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello peeps! How are we all? 

We've been doing some Christmas shopping today.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Too cute, Jai!!
> 
> Am heading off to bed now, although the house and the wind aren't getting along, so I dunno how well I'll be sleeping. Nighty night xx


night jen  your pics cool you look so different!


Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwww:flrt: its asking Eileen to knit a jumper:lol2:


haha can you imagine eileen opens the curtains one day and theres just tonnes of hairless animals sat waiting for jumpers


Zoo-Man said:


> Hello peeps! How are we all?
> 
> We've been doing some Christmas shopping today.


what did you get me


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night jen  your pics cool you look so different!
> 
> haha can you imagine eileen opens the curtains one day and theres just tonnes of hairless animals sat waiting for jumpers
> 
> what did you get me


A kick up the bum! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> A kick up the bum! :lol2:


your not short enough : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> your not short enough : victory:


I'll give it a try :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I'll give it a try :lol2:


nope your way too tall :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> nope your way too tall :lol2:


Buggar! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Buggar! :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


ahh i was gonna have a bath , ended up watching a film lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> ahh i was gonna have a bath , ended up watching a film lol


Im just listening to music on Youtube


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im just listening to music on Youtube


watching southpark film lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> watching southpark film lol


Thats a cool film! Some of the songs are awesome! And the Devil & Sadam Hussain! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a cool film! Some of the songs are awesome! And the Devil & Sadam Hussain! :lol2:


the songs have had me in hysterics XD
ive never seen it til now lol , got back into south park in the last few months really , remember watching it when it first was shown in the Uk was only like 12 XD


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> the songs have had me in hysterics XD
> ive never seen it til now lol , got back into south park in the last few months really , remember watching it when it first was shown in the Uk was only like 12 XD


That french spy kid near the end is dead funny! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> That french spy kid near the end is dead funny! :lol2:


:lol2:
ive put it on again on comedy central plus one


----------



## Zoo-Man

Took this picture last night. Thought I'd post it here in keeping with the cat chat topic :lol2:










Poor old Joe is all blurry cos I took the pic on my mobile lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Took this picture last night. Thought I'd post it here in keeping with the cat chat topic :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Poor old Joe is all blurry cos I took the pic on my mobile lol


awwwww :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awwwww :flrt:


Thanks hun


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun


i like siamese 
would LOVE a burmese


----------



## ami_j

"and the buttfor?"
"whats a buttfor?"
"for pooping silly"


haha col your right the french kid is hilarious :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

JAI!!!! I tried using the breeding glitch on HP and it doesn't seem to be working!!!! *sobs* Will try again later........


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou re the tat compliments!


Tom and Zingi just got back from the vets, they BOTH have to go back on wednesday, Tom to have teeth removed, and de scaled. Zingi to have a chest x ray.


----------



## Cillah

Morning guys! I'm getting ready for work. Not looking forward to it as they are putting too much pressure on us considering we are just temps. We could get fired if we sell a Kinect on it's own. They're £130! I doubt many people will wanna fork out more than that 

In cuter news I had mousie cuddles this morning . They all have their eyes open and I forgot to say the blacks are tan. They have cute little White satin bellies. I'm going to sex them tonight. I have a general idea though ? Anyone want one of the cutesy mice ever ?

Jen the light ones have red eyes if that helps colouring


----------



## Amalthea

Still think they're silver, then  White bellies are foxes, orange bellies are tan 

That doesn't sound fun at all  We have to try to get people to buy add ons, as well, but we can't get fired if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Still think they're silver, then  White bellies are foxes, orange bellies are tan
> 
> That doesn't sound fun at all  We have to try to get people to buy add ons, as well, but we can't get fired if it doesn't happen.


Oh whoops. Fox then . Ladyboid suggested I keep a male to breed back to mum but I have no idea what'd be best colourwise 

I feel sorry for those poor Aby mice in another post..

It isn't but money is money so! Plus it'll be easier to get another job now that I've worked here .


----------



## Amalthea

Not seen the other post of aby mice??

It's definitely easier to get a job once you've had one!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Not seen the other post of aby mice??
> 
> It's definitely easier to get a job once you've had one!


It's the why didn't I get Aby mice. Just don't like the needless to say they're free etc. Poor mice .

Work time! Bye .


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Gina sorry about the cats, why the chest x ray?

Cute photo Col:flrt:

Cilla , they dont sound a very nice company to work for, the rival company my son works for arent like that at all, he was a christmas temp for a couple of years. He loved it that much and got on well so he is now a permanant member of staff.
The baby mice sound cute :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Gina sorry about the cats, why the chest x ray?


, he keeps coughing/sneezing when stressed, it could be asthma, or something more serious, hence the xray  OR a fur ball.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> JAI!!!! I tried using the breeding glitch on HP and it doesn't seem to be working!!!! *sobs* Will try again later........


:censor: dont like that at all


----------



## Lover

If any of you cat people out there looking for two kittens, pm me i have two here brother and sister looking for homes, they arrived last night.


----------



## freekygeeky

Lover said:


> If any of you cat people out there looking for two kittens, pm me i have two here brother and sister looking for homes, they arrived last night.


just commented on your thread, they are BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Lover

freekygeeky said:


> just commented on your thread, they are BEAUTIFUL



Thankyou, there very loving little things the 4th and 5th kitten ive had to home in the past 6months!


----------



## Shell195

:flrt:http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...orgeous-smoothcoat-chihuahua.html#post7306173


----------



## Shell195

Lover said:


> Thankyou, there very loving little things the 4th and 5th kitten ive had to home in the past 6months!


 

Very cute kittens, well done for taking them in:2thumb:
I think I need to rename the 2 black ratties I got from you, Im going to call them Tailor and Stitch as they have managed to drag one of the curtains into their cage (they seem to have very long arms:lol2 and have cut them in a straight line about 6 inches to short. Naughty ratty men:bash::lol2:
We absolutely adore them as they are so squidgey and have never done this in all the time we have had them
:gasp:


----------



## ditta




----------



## Zoo-Man

Remember the thread in Exotics about Aquamania in Blackburn selling Marmosets & Meerkats? Well look at the latest....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...what-do-people-think-about-5.html#post7306421 :devil:


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone! Just managed to catch up on everyone's news!

Jen, great photo of you when you were young - looks really "professional"

Gina - love the tat and sorry to hear about Zingi - hope it's nothing serious.

Cilla, what a horrible position for an employer to put an employee in! :bash:

Jai - loved the Icanhazcheezeburger piccie!

Colin and Ditta, loved the pussy piccies! :2thumb:

Shell, my rats did exactly the same, so now there's a knot in my curtains to lift them above the height of the cage! :bash: I have a very posh living room! :roll:

Last night's do was good - we didn't win our category, but none of us were expecting to. The food was nothing special for £50 a ticket (soup, chicken and cheesecake! :roll and wine wasn't even included and they were charging £18 a bottle for a cheap Italian Chardonnay, which was the cheapest option! :bash:

Still it was a good do and a great chance for us all to dress up in our Sunday best instead of our usual blue 'uniforms' and wellies, with mud up to the eyeballs! :lol2:

Ditta/Cat the cigarette lighter was a great success! It was too big to fit in Heather's little evening bag, so I kept it. Every time we went out for a cigarette and I got it out, all the smokers outside were peeing themselves laughing and everyone asked where I got it from!


----------



## ditta

:whip::whistling2::whip::devil::gasp::whip::gasp::censor:
CHICKENS AND PAINT = ONE WHOLEY :censor::censor: MESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Amalthea

It was a professional picture, Eileen  I had quite a few done that night 

Not happy, either, Jai...... *grumbles*

I think I am dying!! And hate being female right at this particular moment in time.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Evening everyone! Just managed to catch up on everyone's news!
> 
> Jen, great photo of you when you were young - looks really "professional"
> 
> Gina - love the tat and sorry to hear about Zingi - hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> Cilla, what a horrible position for an employer to put an employee in! :bash:
> 
> Jai - loved the Icanhazcheezeburger piccie!
> 
> Colin and Ditta, loved the pussy piccies! :2thumb:
> 
> Shell, my rats did exactly the same, so now there's a knot in my curtains to lift them above the height of the cage! :bash: I have a very posh living room! :roll:
> 
> Last night's do was good - we didn't win our category, but none of us were expecting to. The food was nothing special for £50 a ticket (soup, chicken and cheesecake! :roll and wine wasn't even included and they were charging £18 a bottle for a cheap Italian Chardonnay, which was the cheapest option! :bash:
> 
> Still it was a good do and a great chance for us all to dress up in our Sunday best instead of our usual blue 'uniforms' and wellies, with mud up to the eyeballs! :lol2:
> 
> Ditta/Cat the cigarette lighter was a great success! It was too big to fit in Heather's little evening bag, so I kept it. Every time we went out for a cigarette and I got it out, all the smokers outside were peeing themselves laughing and everyone asked where I got it from!


they want you to make them jumpers eileen 


Amalthea said:


> It was a professional picture, Eileen  I had quite a few done that night
> 
> Not happy, either, Jai...... *grumbles*
> 
> I think I am dying!! And hate being female right at this particular moment in time.


i cant do it either *kicks crowdstar in the :censor:*
seen my new monkey jen?


----------



## Amalthea

Nope... HP is being a pain, so I just went on and fed baskets abd babies.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Nope... HP is being a pain, so I just went on and fed baskets abd babies.











next to a normal monkey lol 
its got eyes like the cat zilla

I WANT A BUNNYZILLA


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I have a blue monkey (fully grown) that I don't want.....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I have a blue monkey (fully grown) that I don't want.....


i didnt want any monkeys :|


----------



## ditta

jamie..........its got no freaking eyes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> jamie..........its got no freaking eyes!!!!!!!!!!!











lol ditta just had them closed


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> image
> lol ditta just had them closed


 phewwwwwwwwwwww thought you were going even more freaky:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> phewwwwwwwwwwww thought you were going even more freaky:gasp:


going even more freaky...you cheeky chuff!


----------



## freekygeeky

Thankyou Elieen, the tat is HORRIBLY painful now!


----------



## freekygeeky

Ninja Cat! on Vimeo NINJA!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

gina, where abouts on your body hae you had your tattoo?


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> Thankyou Elieen, the tat is HORRIBLY painful now!


"Pain before Pride" as my mother used to say! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i need to get a tattoo covered up on my neck, bloody ex's name, my only saving grace at the oment is it looks lilke it says colli :lol2: wasnt happy that people thought that when i was goin out with her though :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

look what my mum and dad are gettin me for christmas









what ya think? i love it! dont think i can wait for christmas though:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> gina, where abouts on your body hae you had your tattoo?


thigh, it'll end up *eventually* as a thigh sleeve..
if you look closely at pic, righ hand top there is my camel toe! LOL!



feorag said:


> "Pain before Pride" as my mother used to say! :lol2:


*sigh*



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i need to get a tattoo covered up on my neck, bloody ex's name, my only saving grace at the oment is it looks lilke it says colli :lol2: wasnt happy that people thought that when i was goin out with her though :lol2:


ah



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look what my mum and dad are gettin me for christmas
> image
> 
> what ya think? i love it! dont think i can wait for christmas though:lol2:



LOVE it, dont wear pink, if it were another colour, id wear it! love love love it!


----------



## biohazard156

Just thought I would post a few pics of our lovely, yet unexpected new arrival. Oscar is a 6 month old Bronze Egyptian Mau, who was a little hyper for his previous owner...so were were asked if we would like him....of course I couldn't say no after meeting him! 

Still need to figure out if I should tell the breeder or whether I should persuade the guy to contact them... Anyway, he is booked in for neutering and chipping next week. What a joy to own though, lovely confident (yet noisy) breed!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

they do it in red too gina or black n white polkaot i think


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look what my mum and dad are gettin me for christmas
> image
> 
> what ya think? i love it! dont think i can wait for christmas though:lol2:


 

I love it Cat its sooooooo you, wait til I show Soph:lol2:



freekygeeky said:


> thigh, it'll end up *eventually* as a thigh sleeve..
> *if you look closely at pic, righ hand top there is my camel toe*! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE it, dont wear pink, if it were another colour, id wear it! love love love it!


 

TMI Gina:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

too late shell, already done it hehe she loves it too x


----------



## Shell195

My friend has just left, she came to drink vodka and talk about her evil oh:lol2: Shes very upset though as she was feeding a feral mum and her 2 kittens and was sorting getting her neutered and the kittens rehomed, she found one of the kittens dead in the road last night 



Cat n ditta how cute are the blinky pics, I think those 2 are in love. What a lucky kitty to have been taken in by you


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I love it Cat its sooooooo you, wait til I show Soph:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMI Gina:lol2:


HAHA!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> they do it in red too gina or black n white polkaot i think


lol!


----------



## Amalthea

LOVE the jacket, Cat!! My friend has the black and white dotty one  LOVE IT!!


Gorgeous kitty! Egyptian maus are stunning!

Still dying... Think I'm going to bed with a book....


----------



## Shell195

biohazard156 said:


> Just thought I would post a few pics of our lovely, yet unexpected new arrival. Oscar is a 6 month old Bronze Egyptian Mau, who was a little hyper for his previous owner...so were were asked if we would like him....of course I couldn't say no after meeting him!
> 
> Still need to figure out if I should tell the breeder or whether I should persuade the guy to contact them... Anyway, he is booked in for neutering and chipping next week. What a joy to own though, lovely confident (yet noisy) breed!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
He is stunning:flrt:



Amalthea said:


> LOVE the jacket, Cat!! My friend has the black and white dotty one  LOVE IT!!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous kitty! Egyptian maus are stunning!
> 
> Still dying... Think I'm going to bed with a book....


Poor Jen *passes Feminax express/ultra and a hot water bottle*


----------



## feorag

biohazard156 said:


> Still need to figure out if I should tell the breeder or whether I should persuade the guy to contact them... Anyway, he is booked in for neutering and chipping next week. What a joy to own though, lovely confident (yet noisy) breed!


Speaking from the breeder's point of view I think the original owner should have told the breeder they were rehoming the kitten and because they haven't, then I think you should.

I know if I had bred the kitten I would be very upset that it had changed hands and no-one had bothered telling me.

Beautiful kitten though! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> too late shell, already done it hehe she loves it too x


 
:lol2: I knew she would love it, I havent seen her since this morning so not had chance to chat


----------



## Amalthea

Louis always seems to know when I need my hot water bottle... He curled up in just the right spot on the couch. Hoping he's gonna do the same in bed. Took some good anti-inflamatories, too. Maybe Gary will be extra nice and give me a back rub *ponders*

OH!! Speaking of extra nice Garys....... He brought me flowers yesterday for no reason at all  Purple ones, at that


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Louis always seems to know when I need my hot water bottle... He curled up in just the right spot on the couch. Hoping he's gonna do the same in bed. Took some good anti-inflamatories, too. Maybe Gary will be extra nice and give me a back rub *ponders*
> 
> OH!! Speaking of extra nice Garys....... He brought me flowers yesterday for no reason at all  Purple ones, at that


 
Buy some Feminax Express, nothing else touches Sophie and she swears by them


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Speaking from the breeder's point of view I think the original owner should have told the breeder they were rehoming the kitten and because they haven't, then I think you should.
> 
> I know if I had bred the kitten I would be very upset that it had changed hands and no-one had bothered telling me.
> 
> Beautiful kitten though! :2thumb:


 
I agree with this, I meant to comment but rum does funny things to ones brain when drank in excess:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Buy some Feminax Express, nothing else touches Sophie and she swears by them


Trying to save the good stuff til I have the implant out, cuz I know my cramps are going to go back to how they were and that was unbearable... And I am bad for getting very used to pain killers quickly and them not touching me after a bit :bash:



Shell195 said:


> I agree with this, I meant to comment but rum does funny things to ones brain when drank in excess:whistling2:


Blame the rum


----------



## ami_j

biohazard156 said:


> Just thought I would post a few pics of our lovely, yet unexpected new arrival. Oscar is a 6 month old Bronze Egyptian Mau, who was a little hyper for his previous owner...so were were asked if we would like him....of course I couldn't say no after meeting him!
> 
> Still need to figure out if I should tell the breeder or whether I should persuade the guy to contact them... Anyway, he is booked in for neutering and chipping next week. What a joy to own though, lovely confident (yet noisy) breed!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


he is GORGEOUS i want him lol


----------



## freekygeeky

Swelling is getting SO bad now..










BLOOD!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Still dying... Think I'm going to bed with a book....


Sorry to hear that Jen. I never had much trouble with my periods, but I certainly haven't missed them! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> I agree with this, I meant to comment but rum does funny things to ones brain when drank in excess:whistling2:


:lol2:



freekygeeky said:


> Swelling is getting SO bad now..
> 
> image
> 
> BLOOD!
> 
> image


Gruesome!!!

:lol2: I forgot to tell you when I took Skye out for his afternoon walk this afternoon he did the biggest poo, a lot more than usual and very soft, cos we've been getting good dry ones lately - and I thought strange?

Then I came home later this afternoon went upstairs on to the big computer and when I came down to make tea there was sicky froth all over his bed where he'd been sick - first time for a few weeks, cos we've changed his diet and are experimenting with no treats cos we think rich protein is upsetting him too much.

So at that point Barry came home and I pointed out the sick and asked if he'd maybe pinched something like the cats' dinner or whether Barry had given him some of his tea last night. He said he hadn't given him anything, but there was a bit of cabbage lying on the floor in the utility room when he got back from dropping me off for the do last night - he'd just forgotten to mention it when he picked me up. 

Well yesterday at the farm shop where we went to the Christmas fayre I bought a whole white cabbage and a bag of onions and left them on the kitchen bench when I got home. So it looks like, while Barry was dropping me off, he pinched and ate the best part of a whole solid white cabbage! :gasp:

No wonder his poo was soft :roll:, but knowing the laxative effects of onions, thank God he didn't pinch them instead! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear that Jen. I never had much trouble with my periods, but I certainly haven't missed them! :lol2:
> :lol2:
> 
> Gruesome!!!
> 
> :lol2: I forgot to tell you when I took Skye out for his afternoon walk this afternoon he did the biggest poo, a lot more than usual and very soft, cos we've been getting good dry ones lately - and I thought strange?
> 
> Then I came home later this afternoon went upstairs on to the big computer and when I came down to make tea there was sicky froth all over his bed where he'd been sick - first time for a few weeks, cos we've changed his diet and are experimenting with no treats cos we think rich protein is upsetting him too much.
> 
> So at that point Barry came home and I pointed out the sick and asked if he'd maybe pinched something like the cats' dinner or whether Barry had given him some of his tea last night. He said he hadn't given him anything, but there was a bit of cabbage lying on the floor in the utility room when he got back from dropping me off for the do last night - he'd just forgotten to mention it when he picked me up.
> 
> Well yesterday at the farm shop where we went to the Christmas fayre I bought a whole white cabbage and a bag of onions and left them on the kitchen bench when I got home. So it looks like, while Barry was dropping me off, he pinched and ate the best part of a whole solid white cabbage! :gasp:
> 
> No wonder his poo was soft :roll:, but knowing the laxative effects of onions, thank God he didn't pinch them instead! :gasp:


 
Sounds like you are in for a smelly night:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm hoping it's all gone now! :gasp:

Soon find out cos I'm off to bed now! Goodnight everyone!

ETA: A friend has just sent me this link - it's ever so cute! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQA45YLOcR8&feature=player_embedded

And so is this one! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riqmr1fNITg&feature=BF&list=ULVqQgIB-nD_w&index=2


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i need to get a tattoo covered up on my neck, bloody ex's name, my only saving grace at the oment is it looks lilke it says *colli* :lol2: wasnt happy that people thought that when i was goin out with her though :lol2:


Aww Cat, I didn't know you cared! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

biohazard156 said:


> Just thought I would post a few pics of our lovely, yet unexpected new arrival. Oscar is a 6 month old Bronze Egyptian Mau, who was a little hyper for his previous owner...so were were asked if we would like him....of course I couldn't say no after meeting him!
> 
> Still need to figure out if I should tell the breeder or whether I should persuade the guy to contact them... Anyway, he is booked in for neutering and chipping next week. What a joy to own though, lovely confident (yet noisy) breed!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


What a stunning cat! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

freekygeeky said:


> Swelling is getting SO bad now..
> 
> image
> 
> BLOOD!
> 
> image


Love that tattoo Gina! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Ive never seen this thread so quiet:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

*yawn* It has been quiet lately!! Am up... Gonna be getting ready for work in a bit.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I'm off to the sanctuary in 10 minutes, so a quick 'pop in'. A couple of guys who are IT people have offered to set up a new website for us that anyone will be able to maintain, but Kim feels that as it's always been my 'baby' she has to have my approval!

One of the guys children is doing a wildlife course today, so Kim's asked me to go up and talk through with him what his plans are etc.

To be honest I'm happy to hand it over as it's one less thing for me to do!


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Updated pics of my 2 (pic heavy)*

Been a while since i posted sum pics of my 2 cats Shai and Piper so thought id post up a few hope u like them.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> My friend has just left, she came to drink vodka and talk about her evil oh:lol2: Shes very upset though as she was feeding a feral mum and her 2 kittens and was sorting getting her neutered and the kittens rehomed, she found one of the kittens dead in the road last night
> 
> 
> 
> *Cat n ditta how cute are the blinky pics, I think those 2 are in love. What a lucky kitty to have been taken in by you*


 i cant believe how much they love each other,,,,,,,think ninja has missed spaggy more than he let on:notworthy:


----------



## ditta

on my way out to collect my reading glasses, hoooorrrraaaayyyyyy i be able to see,, hospital monday too for my finger scan:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> on my way out to collect my reading glasses, hoooorrrraaaayyyyyy i be able to see,, hospital monday too for my finger scan:2thumb:


 

Its so nice when you can actually read without putting things at arms length:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Its so nice when you can actually read without putting things at arms length:2thumb:


 whoohoo back from specsavers.......cant wait to read:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Darth_Vandal87 said:


> Been a while since i posted sum pics of my 2 cats Shai and Piper so thought id post up a few hope u like them.


Yes I did! :2thumb: But were the first 2 photos supposed to be in negative?



ditta said:


> on my way out to collect my reading glasses, hoooorrrraaaayyyyyy i be able to see,, hospital monday too for my finger scan:2thumb:


Ooh, good luck at the hopsital (deliberate typo, cos it's a hopsital in our house! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Its so nice when you can actually read without putting things at arms length:2thumb:


That was when I had to resort to glasses, when my arms weren't long enough for me to be able to read! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

me new glasses







they fcuk ones......ooooo go me with my designer specs




yes eileen think my neighbours were getting fed up of me knocking asking them to hold my book in their window so i could read:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> me new glassesimage they fcuk ones......ooooo go me with my designer specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes eileen think my neighbours were getting fed up of me knocking asking them to hold my book in their window so i could read:lol2:


 
Looking good ditta, listen to you bragging about your designer specs:lol2: Im surprised Cat didnt make you get pink ones:whistling2:

Awww, have you seen these:flrt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03O4z9pjPwc


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Looking good ditta, listen to you bragging about your designer specs:lol2: Im surprised Cat didnt make you get pink ones:whistling2:
> 
> Awww, have you seen these:flrt:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03O4z9pjPwc


 
my sister took me cos her sight is as bad between the two of us we could just about manage the instructions on the fishfingers:lol2:

cat had no input whatsoever:bash:


and aaaaawwww what a shame they all male cos i would have drove all the way to ipswich tonight to buy one so it would be here in the morning when she returns home from a night on the tiles leaving me all alone:whip::bash::bash::whip:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> me new glassesimage they fcuk ones......ooooo go me with my designer specs
> 
> 
> yes eileen think my neighbours were getting fed up of me knocking asking them to hold my book in their window so i could read:lol2:


Ooh!!! Get you!!! :2thumb: 

Oh and fcuk to you too! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> my sister took me cos her sight is as bad between the two of us we could just about manage the instructions on the fishfingers:lol2:
> 
> cat had no input whatsoever:bash:
> 
> 
> and aaaaawwww what a shame they all male cos i would have drove all the way to ipswich tonight to buy one so it would be here in the morning when she returns home from a night on the tiles leaving me all alone:whip::bash::bash::whip:


 
:lol2: Does Cat ever stay in:gasp:


----------



## feorag

No, she's a social kinda gal! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No, she's a social kinda gal! :lol2:


 
:lol2: It appears so


----------



## ditta

This is her first night out this week lol and I was invited but chose to decline as she out with Martin an instructor from her gym......not my cup lol


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> This is her first night out this week lol and I was invited but chose to decline as she out with Martin an instructor from her gym......not my cup lol


 

We will let her off then:lol2:


----------



## feorag

OK - we'll let her off! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home from a brilliant party.... Am off to bed now, though *lol* Great glasses, Ditta!!


----------



## Shell195

Aww Winston is on our homes needed page
Woodlands Animal Sanctuary - In Need of Homes
My friend is re writing the story tomorrow as shes forgotten to put his description on:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im in bed eating a Dairy Milk & supping a chocolate milkshake, watching The Lion King. After watching the X Factor with the Elton John songs, I felt like a Lion King fix.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im in bed eating a Dairy Milk & supping a chocolate milkshake, watching The Lion King. After watching the X Factor with the Elton John songs, I felt like a Lion King fix.


lol it made me feel like putting a hammer through the telly for a few of the songs


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol it made me feel like putting a hammer through the telly for a few of the songs


Wagner's by any chance? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Wagner's by any chance? :lol2:


theres a few on there i dont think are very good tbh


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> theres a few on there i dont think are very good tbh


Same here - Wagner, Cher & Katie :whip:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Same here - Wagner, Cher & Katie :whip:


i like cher , shes different she should concentrate on singing not rapping though
marys good but at her dusty springfields
rebecca and matt are very good
i dont see what the fuss is about with the rest, katie can perform but doesnt always and isnt amazing, one direction are mediocre, aiden is dull , no emotion in his voice
paije is ok too tbh but again only suited to one real style 
dont think ive missed no one


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i like cher , shes different she should concentrate on singing not rapping though
> marys good but at her dusty springfields
> rebecca and matt are very good
> i dont see what the fuss is about with the rest, katie can perform but doesnt always and isnt amazing, one direction are mediocre, aiden is dull , no emotion in his voice
> paije is ok too tbh but again only suited to one real style
> dont think ive missed no one


Wagbo!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Wagbo!!!!!


that thing freaks me out tbh


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> that thing freaks me out tbh


Im not on about Wagner, Im on about Wagbo. Do you watch Harry Hill's TV Burp? There is a section on there about Wagbo, Wagners & Mary's offspring! Its hilarious! YouTube - Harry Hill's TV Burp - WAGBO attacks Katie from The X Factor (Week 3)


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not on about Wagner, Im on about Wagbo. Do you watch Harry Hill's TV Burp? There is a section on there about Wagbo, Wagners & Mary's offspring! Its hilarious! YouTube - Harry Hill's TV Burp - WAGBO attacks Katie from The X Factor (Week 3)


i know your on about wagbo, thats what i mean it freaks me out lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i know your on about wagbo, thats what i mean it freaks me out lol


Ah right, soz.


Wagbo!!!
:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, soz.
> 
> 
> Wagbo!!!
> :lol2:


*shudders*


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> *shudders*


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


i really should be asleep lol


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

feorag said:


> Yes I did! :2thumb: But were the first 2 photos supposed to be in negative?
> 
> Yeah i sometimes play with the settings on the camera and sometyms its gives a gud outcome on the photos.
> 
> Glad you liked them


----------



## Shell195

Morning everyone, Im off to the sanctuary at one for a trustees meeting *mutters

Darth vandal, great photos


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


ami_j said:


> lol it made me feel like putting a hammer through the telly for a few of the songs





Zoo-Man said:


> Wagner's by any chance? :lol2:


I feel like putting a hammer through the telly every time he comes on. The point is that he doesn't actually sing, most of the time, he talks, which is why he can't fit all the words in when he's 'signing'. 


ami_j said:


> i like cher , shes different she should concentrate on singing not rapping though
> marys good but at her dusty springfields
> rebecca and matt are very good
> i dont see what the fuss is about with the rest, katie can perform but doesnt always and isnt amazing, one direction are mediocre, aiden is dull , no emotion in his voice
> paije is ok too tbh but again only suited to one real style
> dont think ive missed no one


You missed out One Direction, who I actually thought last night gave their best performance yet - for the first time they got everything right and sounded like a real group.

I didn't much care for Katie's performance last night, or Aiden's or Cher's, but I thought (again) Matt and Rebecca were spot on!! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning all.I feel like putting a hammer through the telly every time he comes on. The point is that he doesn't actually sing, most of the time, he talks, which is why he can't fit all the words in when he's 'signing'.
> You missed out One Direction, who I actually thought last night gave their best performance yet - for the first time they got everything right and sounded like a real group.
> 
> I didn't much care for Katie's performance last night, or Aiden's or Cher's, but I thought (again) Matt and Rebecca were spot on!! :2thumb:


nope they are in there, said i thought they were mediocre lol


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> nope they are in there, said i thought they were mediocre lol


You're right! :2thumb: I totally missed that bit, cos I busy watching telly and eating my breakfast all at the same time! :lol2:

I have thought One direction have been not quite mediocre, but just not coming together in a good performance, but last night I have to say I really enjoyed theirs.


----------



## Amalthea

One of the boys in One Direction reminds me a lot of my "baby" brother!!

Been in bed all day... Got a head ache  It's starting to go now, though.......


----------



## ditta

im just getting ready to start todays painting.....chickens permitting:lol2:


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

*Cat Tattoo*

Thought id post up a few pics of my OH's cat tattoo because i think its bliddy amazin  

Hope ya like









I do have more pics but this one was not long after her 3 hour session and captures the whole tattoo lovely.

Thanks for lookin


----------



## feorag

Sorry you've got a headache Jen

Darth, great tattoo - I really like it and I like the fact that she's wearing matching knickers to her dress/shorts/trousers, whatever! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Loving the flutterbies mixed in with the kitty. Lovely


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya guys! We went to PAH earlier. There was a lovely blue Dutch rabbit there that we were cooing over. We got a nice pink shallow bowl for puppy when she starts to eat solids. :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> You're right! :2thumb: I totally missed that bit, cos I busy watching telly and eating my breakfast all at the same time! :lol2:
> 
> I have thought One direction have been not quite mediocre, but just not coming together in a good performance, but last night I have to say I really enjoyed theirs.


i think my problem with one direction is they arent anything special if you put them at the side of all the other boybands out there


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i think my problem with one direction is they arent anything special if you put them at the side of all the other boybands out there


I agree. I don't think they stand out much, apart from their age.


----------



## freekygeeky

Zoo-Man said:


> Love that tattoo Gina! :2thumb:


THANKYOU!!

tattoo is MUCH better today!









I brought scooby a Christmas present today, but i couldn't wait and let him have it today..










Oh and ninja cat!
Ninja Cat! on Vimeo


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree. I don't think they stand out much, apart from their age.


lol im picky its not enough for them to hold a tune i want to be WOWed


----------



## Zoo-Man

freekygeeky said:


> THANKYOU!!
> 
> tattoo is MUCH better today!
> image


I want a tattoo, but I was afraid of the level of pain involved. My OH Clark now has 3 tattoos & he says it doesn't hurt much. So I think I would be alright with the sensation. I thought I might get one with my birthday money at the beginning of the month, but we ended up spending most of it on essentials, etc.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol im picky its not enough for them to hold a tune i want to be WOWed


My favourites are Paije & Mary I think.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I want a tattoo, but I was afraid of the level of pain involved. My OH Clark now has 3 tattoos & he says it doesn't hurt much. So I think I would be alright with the sensation. I thought I might get one with my birthday money at the beginning of the month, but we ended up spending most of it on essentials, etc.


they arent so bad, on your arm is less painful than your wrist or back
but after the first little while your endorphins kick in
they are actually really addictive lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> My favourites are Paije & Mary I think.


i like matt, rebecca has a lovely voice.
paije and mary have lovely voices , they are better with older songs i think 
cher i like when she just sings like when she did stay
no rapping


----------



## freekygeeky

Zoo-Man said:


> Love that tattoo Gina! :2thumb:





Zoo-Man said:


> I want a tattoo, but I was afraid of the level of pain involved. My OH Clark now has 3 tattoos & he says it doesn't hurt much. So I think I would be alright with the sensation. I thought I might get one with my birthday money at the beginning of the month, but we ended up spending most of it on essentials, etc.


I have to say they have all hurt some what, this last one, was horribly painful, and has made me think about getting another one. Yesterday i fainted with the pain, and the day i had it, the last 30 mins - 1 hour (white bits whiskers etc), was horribly painful, the most pain i have ever been in in my life. It felt as though he was cutting my skin with a scalpel


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone yes I am still alive I think Have had a week from hell but hoping this one will be better. Just caught up on the past ten or so pages as have missed so many. The tattooes are great I found when i had mine done they were only painful if they clipped bone which one did but that was years ago, still have two i want to have done just need to get healthy again to do it


----------



## ditta

you have got to watch this lol
YouTube - Brekkus Part 2.wmv


----------



## sammy1969

Oh my god how cute but how many skunks do they have lol did love the pure white one though


----------



## Maisie

Freekygeeky - Scooby looks soooo cute in his Santa Paws outfit :flrt:
Great tat too! 

Can anyone tell me if I can give my cat glucosamine tablets? She seems to be stiff in her back legs/hip area? She is nearly 12 years old?


----------



## Maisie

Freekygeeky - Scooby looks soooo cute in his Santa Paws outfit :flrt:
Great tat too! 

Can anyone tell me if I can give my cat glucosamine tablets? She seems to be stiff in her back legs/hip area? She is nearly 12 years old?


----------



## ami_j

Maisie said:


> Freekygeeky - Scooby looks soooo cute in his Santa Paws outfit :flrt:
> Great tat too!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I can give my cat glucosamine tablets? She seems to be stiff in her back legs/hip area? She is nearly 12 years old?


dont see why not, i got my elderly dog the pedigree joint cares they have glucosamine , chondroitan and something else in it

this might help, not 100% sure what it does though
Senior Aid 250ml Vitamin Mineral Supplement - £7.57


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, that skunk video is soooo cute, she reminds me of the pied piper:lol2:
Great tattoos:no1:

Hi Sammy its nice to see you about again


----------



## sammy1969

Ty Shell just hoping i get to stay this time but hey ho life goes on lol


----------



## sammy1969

Ok when are the going to get rid of Wagner off the x factor it is getting ridiculous now


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ok when are the going to get rid of Wagner off the x factor it is getting ridiculous now


stop voting for him then :Na_Na_Na_Na:
sam has a secret wagner fetish


----------



## sammy1969

Oh yeah i love men who ruin great songs from my favourite artists lol (and hush about my fetishes lol)


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh yeah i love men who ruin great songs from my favourite artists lol (and hush about my fetishes lol)


how much is it worth


----------



## sammy1969

Hmmmmm how much is it going to cost me or what lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmmmm how much is it going to cost me or what lol


how much money will you give me to keep quiet ^^


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i think my problem with one direction is they arent anything special if you put them at the side of all the other boybands out there





Zoo-Man said:


> I agree. I don't think they stand out much, apart from their age.


Yes, but you have to remember that they were all put together literally weeks before the proper competition started, compared to most boy bands who've been signing together for longer, so you have to give them time to get used to harmonising with each other etc. I still think they did a good job of that song last night - Elton songs are notoriously hard to sing. 


ditta said:


> you have got to watch this lol
> YouTube - Brekkus Part 2.wmv


Loved it! :2thumb: 


Maisie said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can give my cat glucosamine tablets? She seems to be stiff in her back legs/hip area? She is nearly 12 years old?


Yes you can, but if you are using human glucosamine you'll have to be careful with dosage and if you can get it with chondroitin it works much better.

Gina, the tat looks like it's settling down well now! :2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F

When colin start's complaining that he has tooth ache again, don't give him any sympathy!!

He's just polished off a full tub of ice cream! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> how much money will you give me to keep quiet ^^


depends on what you are going to reveal lol


----------



## sammy1969

CE1985F said:


> When colin start's complaining that he has tooth ache again, don't give him any sympathy!!
> 
> He's just polished off a full tub of ice cream! :gasp:


ohhhh not good lol and he didnt share with me so no sympathy this way lol


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> When colin start's complaining that he has tooth ache again, don't give him any sympathy!!
> 
> He's just polished off a full tub of ice cream! :gasp:


hes trying to numb it lol 


sammy1969 said:


> depends on what you are going to reveal lol


everything :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH erm ok how much you want lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH erm ok how much you want lol


1,500,000,000,000,000,000 yen


----------



## sammy1969

But do you promise if i pay not to reveal a thing ever and can i get it in writing and signed by solicitors and clad in stone


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> But do you promise if i pay not to reveal a thing ever and can i get it in writing and signed by solicitors and clad in stone


sure ^^


----------



## Shell195

Whats happened to Tom?


----------



## sammy1969

Ok then deal jai 

No idea Shell not been on


----------



## feorag

Good question Shell! He hasn't been on for a couple of days has he??


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Whats happened to Tom?





feorag said:


> Good question Shell! He hasn't been on for a couple of days has he??


 i'm still about but i've had a really bad cough for like 3 weeks now and just haven't had the energy tbh, sorry i've not been on


----------



## feorag

No need to apologise Tom - it's just that your absence was noted and we hoped it wasn't because something had gone wrong.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Good question Shell! He hasn't been on for a couple of days has he??


 
He didnt say he was going away, maybe he asked if he could have some dormice and as a punishment hes banned from coming on here:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm still about but i've had a really bad cough for like 3 weeks now and just haven't had the energy tbh, sorry i've not been on


 
There you are, you appeared like magic:lol2: I was getting concerned, I hope you are ok


----------



## Zoo-Man

freekygeeky said:


> I have to say they have all hurt some what, this last one, was horribly painful, and has made me think about getting another one. Yesterday i fainted with the pain, and the day i had it, the last 30 mins - 1 hour (white bits whiskers etc), was horribly painful, the most pain i have ever been in in my life. It felt as though he was cutting my skin with a scalpel


Don't tell me that!!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> There you are, you appeared like magic:lol2: I was getting concerned, I hope you are ok


 not bad, it's really bad when i wake up and gets worse till about half way into the day it gets better, but then gets worse before bed, its reallybeen taking it out of me tbh


----------



## Amalthea

Sorrry I've been a bit nonexistant today.... Been all headachy and spent most of the day either in bed or on the couch *lol* Headache's gone now, though YAY!! Off to bed 

Shell, PM me your cell number... I've got a pic to send ya that I think you'll like


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm still about but i've had a really bad cough for like 3 weeks now and just haven't had the energy tbh, sorry i've not been on





Amalthea said:


> Sorrry I've been a bit nonexistant today.... Been all headachy and spent most of the day either in bed or on the couch *lol* Headache's gone now, though YAY!! Off to bed
> 
> Shell, PM me your cell number... I've got a pic to send ya that I think you'll like


 

Ooooh ok:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

God, that Katie survives to be wierd another week! What the hell??? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> God, that Katie survives to be wierd another week! What the hell??? :gasp:


 

Never mind her what about Wagner:devil::censor::whip::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Col, I honestly expected the tattooing experience to be a LOT more painful than it was...... Really, not THAT bad


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Col, I honestly expected the tattooing experience to be a LOT more painful than it was...... Really, not THAT bad


Oh good. Not that I can afford to get one done anyway, it will be quite some time now I think.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Never mind her what about Wagner:devil::censor::whip::bash:


Never mind him, what about Wagbo?!?!?!










:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Never mind him, what about Wagbo?!?!?!
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


 
Thats freeky:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats freeky:gasp:


Thats no way to talk about Mary Byrne & Wagners love child! :whip:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats no way to talk about Mary Byrne & Wagners love child! :whip:


i think its the perfect summing up tbh lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i think its the perfect summing up tbh lol


:lol2: thought you'd agree with Shell


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: thought you'd agree with Shell


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:


 He/She is heading your way next! :lol2:


----------



## Darth_Vandal87

feorag said:


> Sorry you've got a headache Jen
> 
> Darth, great tattoo - I really like it and I like the fact that she's wearing matching knickers to her dress/shorts/trousers, whatever! :lol2:





Amalthea said:


> Loving the flutterbies mixed in with the kitty. Lovely


Thanks peeps she also has anotha cat tattoo on her shoulder which ill get posted up wen i take sum pics and do many of u guys have tattoos then im thinkin bout startin a "get your tats out" thread lol


----------



## ditta

off to the hospital


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> off to the hospital


 
Goodl luck, I hope they find out why you have a sore finger


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck, Ditta!!


----------



## Amalthea

My visa has been approved!!!!!! I had a knock at the door... Mailman. Signing for a parcel for "Jennifer Searle", so I knew what it was... WOO!!!!


----------



## feorag

Good morning!

Congratulations Jen - you must be so happy!! :2thumb:

Ditta, good luck at the hospital!

I've got a quiet day today - so far I've just been on the laptop answering e-mails and here all morning! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

WOO!!!! You have no idea how happy I am!!! Gary and I might treat ourselves to a night out tonight to celebrate....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> WOO!!!! You have no idea how happy I am!!! Gary and I might treat ourselves to a night out tonight to celebrate....


 

Great news about your visa Jen:no1:


----------



## ditta

whipppeeeewhooppeeeee congrats jen: victory:


well would you RFUKing believe it.......no fluid on my ligaments.......well doctor do you know what may be causing my pain...........no sorry:bash::bash::whip::whip::whip:i will write to your specialist and let him know i havnt found fluid:bash::whip::bash:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> whipppeeeewhooppeeeee congrats jen: victory:
> 
> 
> well would you RFUKing believe it.......no fluid on my ligaments.......well doctor do you know what may be causing my pain...........no sorry:bash::bash::whip::whip::whip:i will write to your specialist and let him know i havnt found fluid:bash::whip::bash:


 

You are defying medical science:gasp: Your finger really hurts so something must be wrong with it:bash:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> well would you RFUKing believe it.......no fluid on my ligaments.......well doctor do you know what may be causing my pain...........no sorry:bash::bash::whip::whip::whip:i will write to your specialist and let him know i havnt found fluid:bash::whip::bash:


So is that it? He can't find fluid so that's the end of trying to find out what is wrong with your finger???


----------



## ditta

just back from the vets, great and terrible news......blinky is 100% healthy and is now ours as she wasnt chipped but is now and jabbed and flead and wormed



mojo has been not right since sat eve, so took him aswell where he was taken for xray then operated on straight away and unfortunatley had to be pts as he had massive liver tumours....we are devastated...rest in peace mojo


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> just back from the vets, great and terrible news......blinky is 100% healthy and is now ours as she wasnt chipped but is now and jabbed and flead and wormed
> 
> 
> 
> mojo has been not right since sat eve, so took him aswell where he was taken for xray then operated on straight away and unfortunatley had to be pts as he had massive liver tumours....we are devastated...rest in peace mojo


 

:gasp: Mojo, as in Skunky Mojo:gasp: Thats awful news 

(( Big Hugs ))


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Mojo, as in Skunky Mojo:gasp: Thats awful news
> 
> (( Big Hugs ))


 yes shell skunky mojo


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> just back from the vets, great and terrible news......blinky is 100% healthy and is now ours as she wasnt chipped but is now and jabbed and flead and wormed
> 
> mojo has been not right since sat eve, so took him aswell where he was taken for xray then operated on straight away and unfortunatley had to be pts as he had massive liver tumours....we are devastated...rest in peace mojo


:gasp: OMG - poor you and Cat - I know exactly how you're feeling, that's rather akin to when I took Roscoe to the vet for what I thought was a hairball and he turned out to be in liver and kidney failure and had to be pts. So I know how shellshocked you will be right now!

I am so very sorry! :sad:

RIP Mojo!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ditta & Cat, so sorry to hear about Mojo! ((HUGS))


----------



## Amalthea

So sorry, guys  Poor Mojo  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Steve says to tell you how sorry he is to hear about Mojo


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Steve says to tell you how sorry he is to hear about Mojo


 thank you all for your kind words




right lets get back to normal on here........baby lolly has the most gorgeous spotty nose:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> thank you all for your kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right lets get back to normal on here........baby lolly has the most gorgeous spotty nose:flrt:


Lolly`s puppy has the most beautiful everything :flrt:
Im beginning to feel like Cat and have this desperate need to have a chi:whip: I know I could have one now(Steve wants one too) but Im stopping myself until some of my oldies have passed as it would get trampled under foot at the minute
I never knew that being sensible came with age:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Lolly`s puppy has the most beautiful everything :flrt:
> Im beginning to feel like Cat and have this desperate need to have a chi:whip: I know I could have one now(Steve wants one too) but Im stopping myself until some of my oldies have passed as it would get trampled under foot at the minute
> I never knew that being sensible came with age:gasp:


Only sometimes, wrinkles at a plenty!: victory:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Lolly`s puppy has the most beautiful everything :flrt:
> Im beginning to feel like Cat and have this desperate need to have a chi:whip: I know I could have one now(Steve wants one too) but Im stopping myself until some of my oldies have passed as it would get trampled under foot at the minute
> *I never knew that being sensible came with age*:gasp:


 does it???? lets see since ive been old i have started a relationship with a babe 18 years younger, acquirred skunks, cats, rodents, rabbits, parrots, kittens, spends a bit of time in the gay village with girlies half my age, opened my very personal life up to all on facebook..........yes shell:whip::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I never knew that being sensible came with age:gasp:


Only in some areas, Shell! :lol2:



ditta said:


> does it???? lets see since ive been old i have started a relationship with a babe 18 years younger, acquirred skunks, cats, rodents, rabbits, parrots, kittens, spends a bit of time in the gay village with girlies half my age, opened my very personal life up to all on facebook..........yes shell:whip::lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> does it???? lets see since ive been old i have started a relationship with a babe 18 years younger, acquirred skunks, cats, rodents, rabbits, parrots, kittens, spends a bit of time in the gay village with girlies half my age, opened my very personal life up to all on facebook..........yes shell:whip::lol2:


 
But Im even older than you:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ditta

ooo forgot to tell you my cousin got married on friday, did we go? nope wernt invited, immediate family only, oh so it was a small doo then, nope it was mahoosive, he has a large family, well two families, a real one and a pretend one.....my aunty flew over from canada to attend, only because when the folks in canada see the wedding pictures she will be given the freedom of the city and have canadians bowing down before her, all hail aunty doreen.....oh so you can see the photos......nope not unless we buy them, just like their kids alfie and harry were born we couldnt see their pics unless we bought them, OK magazine have exclusive rights to all the photos, even the ones taken on the lawn at the £150 a night hotel all the guests stayed at overnight after the wedding......so lets raise our glasses to the happy couple, emma and simon, or should that be mr and mrs gregson, or even mr and mrs steve macdonald....

bitter? me? nahhh:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> mr and mrs steve macdonald....


sorry that bit made me laugh


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ooo forgot to tell you my cousin got married on friday, did we go? nope wernt invited, immediate family only, oh so it was a small doo then, nope it was mahoosive, he has a large family, well two families, a real one and a pretend one.....my aunty flew over from canada to attend, only because when the folks in canada see the wedding pictures she will be given the freedom of the city and have canadians bowing down before her, all hail aunty doreen.....oh so you can see the photos......nope not unless we buy them, just like their kids alfie and harry were born we couldnt see their pics unless we bought them, OK magazine have exclusive rights to all the photos, even the ones taken on the lawn at the £150 a night hotel all the guests stayed at overnight after the wedding......so lets raise our glasses to the happy couple, emma and simon, or should that be mr and mrs gregson, or even mr and mrs steve macdonald....
> 
> bitter? me? nahhh:lol2:


 

I will never look at Steve Mcadonald in the same light after reading this:gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

if anyone knows anyone who wants to rehome 2 male neutered cats please let me know. the 2 i rehomed with someone a yr or so ago now need homes again as the guy is movin to canada. theyve had one person interested but he turned out to be an alki bum n so luckily they didnt let them go to him. desperate for them to go to a loving forever home preferably with someone i know. theyre in manchester, can always try n help with transport if needed, need a good home for my boys. id have them back in a heart beat but my meanie oldd bag of another half wont let me boooo


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

man you know you dont get it enough when you see mating apds n find it slightly erotic! LMAO


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I will never look at Steve Mcadonald in the same light after reading this:gasp:


 why cos hes married my cousin:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> why cos hes married my cousin:gasp:


 
Nooo, coz his wedding was such a snobby affair and some of the brides real relatives didnt get invited:bash:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if anyone knows anyone who wants to rehome 2 male neutered cats please let me know. the 2 i rehomed with someone a yr or so ago now need homes again as the guy is movin to canada. theyve had one person interested but he turned out to be an alki bum n so luckily they didnt let them go to him. desperate for them to go to a loving forever home preferably with someone i know. theyre in manchester, can always try n help with transport if needed, need a good home for my boys. id have them back in a heart beat but my meanie oldd bag of another half wont let me boooo


 
What colour are they and how old, then I can keep my ears open for you


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

theyre around 5 years old, one is all black, was called finney, the other one is a white tabby called lip. i miss them loads  and would love them back myself


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I will never look at Steve Mcadonald in the same light after reading this:gasp:


I don't look at him anyway, but i think that stinks! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening ladies (& gents if Alex & Tom are still around).


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Evening ladies (& gents if Alex & Tom are still around).


good evening my good man

well done on visa jen

rip. mojo, thoughts are with you cat and ditta


----------



## Amalthea

Had a good night out  Went to Frankie and Benny's and stuffed our faces, then went to the movies and watched Skyline. Now am off to bed, cuz I am at work early tomorrow.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Had a good night out  Went to Frankie and Benny's and stuffed our faces, then went to the movies and watched Skyline. Now am off to bed, cuz I am at work early tomorrow.


Oo Frankie & Benny's is ace! We used to go quite often but haven't been since being dole scum as its a bit pricey.

Forgot to congratulate you on the visa too Jen, well done hun! x


----------



## Amalthea

We don't get to go very often, cuz it's expensive, but figured we'd treat ourselves tonight. We only ever go on Monday (when it's 25% off the food bill) or when we've both got a day off and can take advantage of the lunch menu.

And thanx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> We don't get to go very often, cuz it's expensive, but figured we'd treat ourselves tonight. We only ever go on Monday (when it's 25% off the food bill) or when we've both got a day off and can take advantage of the lunch menu.
> 
> And thanx


Yes, the lunch menu offers are very good.


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* When we go during the day, we usually get a two course and a three course (share the dessert) and it comes to less than £25 with unlimited refills on the drinks


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *nods* When we go during the day, we usually get a two course and a three course (share the dessert) and it comes to less than £25 with unlimited refills on the drinks


Aye, its a nice treat when you have some spare cash.


----------



## ami_j

hmmm is 2am REALLY too late for a nice hot soak


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hmmm is 2am REALLY too late for a nice hot soak


Probably! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Probably! :lol2:


lol i know but i prob wont fall asleep til 4am again :\ so might aswell wind down


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> hmmm is 2am REALLY too late for a nice hot soak


 jesus i didn't know it was 2 already


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, guys.... *not so enthusiastic wave* Am working this morning, but I figgered I'd come and say "hi" before I head off, so... Hi


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Amalthea said:


> *nods* When we go during the day, we usually get a two course and a three course (share the dessert) and it comes to less than £25 with unlimited refills on the drinks


That sounds a very good deal, but that's a daytime deal isn't it, not a night time price. My problem is that nowadays I find it very hard to eat that amount of food!

At our pub at the minute we are getting 2 10oz gammon steaks with 'accompaniments' and a whole Vienetta for £10.

When this offer with the Vienetta or any other special deal ends, we usually just go and have the "2 meals for £9" option. I just about always have the 6oz steak cos I luvs my steak and Barry has that or a curry or the meat pie which is huge and is a 'proper pie' and comes with its own jug of gravy. Getting decent food at that sort of price kinda spoils you for spending more


----------



## freekygeeky

For those in the Cambridge area - or fancy a drive!, me and my class have an exhibition coming up next week. Its our interim exhibition, sort of a half way through the year exhibition. Our next one will be our last ever exhibition (our degree show). Anyway, the private view is next Thursday, but it is on for a few days. Here is the poster, my image was chosen for the poster, I was ever so proud! 










Those who have an interest in Art, are in Cambridge, want to see some possible up and coming famous artists, or like car-y bits (mines all about the VW beetle/camper), then please do come along, details and times etc are on the poster


----------



## ditta

afternoon chatters, i got woman pains:bash:
blinky slept the whole day through yesterday.....her jabs......but shes full of beans today. think when shes old enough her and ninja are gonna get married, they are totally in lurveeee:flrt:

well we gonna try chester upstairs with us and babydice later, should be lots of fun:whip: i have to move the wardrobe out into spare room to make more room........he made us smile last night, i went to make coffee and he was mooching so i thought awwwww poor boy hes looking for mojo so i gave him a cube of cheese to take his mind of it, cat then went to warm her pizza and came back all upset saying chester is looking for mojo, so i gave him a cube of cheese........bet hes sat in bed with his stash of cheese thinking......right look sad next time they come in and i will get more cheese:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Morning all!That sounds a very good deal, but that's a daytime deal isn't it, not a night time price. My problem is that nowadays I find it very hard to eat that amount of food!
> 
> At our pub at the minute we are getting 2 10oz gammon steaks with 'accompaniments' and a whole Vienetta for £10.
> 
> When this offer with the Vienetta or any other special deal ends, we usually just go and have the "2 meals for £9" option. I just about always have the 6oz steak cos I luvs my steak and Barry has that or a curry or the meat pie which is huge and is a 'proper pie' and comes with its own jug of gravy. Getting decent food at that sort of price kinda spoils you for spending more


Yeah, it's a day time thing..... We usually go for it when we have a date day  If we go in ther afternoon, we eat enough to last the rest of the day *lol*

That's a bargain, too!! We used to have some nice cheap pubs, but they all seem to be "improving" their menu :bash:


----------



## ditta

oh and i beg your pardon mr and mrs simon gregory....gregson is his stage name......i might have known that had i been at the wedding:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey guys! We've just had a move around in the living room, so just getting used to the look of it all.


----------



## Shell195

Not that long back from the sanctuary, we had 5 hedgehogs brought in today and one of them had no back legs:gasp: It looks like they had been chewed off as one stump was still bloody, it was pts to save further suffering


----------



## Cillah

Evening guys!

That mouse doll house got relisted! So I'm hoping to actually win it this time 

Shell! Rosie Dup is getting to be pretty chubby. Is there anything I can do to stop that? I'm not feeding her anything fatty and she runs.. A lot =o.


----------



## ditta

Cillah said:


> Evening guys!
> 
> That mouse doll house got relisted! So I'm hoping to actually win it this time
> 
> Shell! Rosie Dup is getting to be pretty chubby. Is there anything I can do to stop that? I'm not feeding her anything fatty and she runs.. A lot =o.


 coffy latty and cappy are all fat cillah think its just waht they do


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Evening guys!
> 
> That mouse doll house got relisted! So I'm hoping to actually win it this time
> 
> Shell! Rosie Dup is getting to be pretty chubby. Is there anything I can do to stop that? I'm not feeding her anything fatty and she runs.. A lot =o.


 

I think thats why they call them beer mat gerbils:lol2: What are you feeding her?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I think thats why they call them beer mat gerbils:lol2: What are you feeding her?


Mix of bird seed and gerbil food. Occasionally she'll get some cereal but not often. =o.


----------



## feorag

Such a shame about that hedgehog. You get loads more than we do!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Such a shame about that hedgehog. You get loads more than we do!


 

I wonder why that is Eileen, at the minute we are getting 3/4 daily, the vets are now saying redirect any to them and they will board them as we are so full, we have around 45 in:gasp:
Tomorrow I am bringin home a tiny very late baby who is eating well and one of the 4 I handreared, he just wont settle and spends all day trying to escape from his cage(its not because he misses me as he doesnt even recognise me anymore) Hes been treated for fluke and other things, but no change and now his weight has dropped slightly


----------



## feorag

Well a lot of the public still seem to think we're closed, so that may explain it, but we've had hardly any in either this or last winter.

By the way, here are most of the scrubbers, who've scrubbed up really well!

















Also forgot to post this, but this is me and my mate Don! :roll2: PMSL!!










And him with my Monty


----------



## Shell195

Mmmm, Don looks kinda hot:mf_dribble:

Great pics Eileen, you look very glamorous


----------



## freekygeeky

is that dom from dick and dom????


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Mmmm, Don looks kinda hot:mf_dribble:
> 
> Great pics Eileen, you look very glamorous


He is and thank you! :lol2:



freekygeeky said:


> is that dom from dick and dom????


It sure is!

Here he is with Stefan, my boss's son.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> He is and thank you! :lol2:
> 
> It sure is!
> 
> Here he is with Stefan, my boss's son.
> 
> image


HOW come you got to see him, he was my childhood amazing sexy super star! LOVED HIM!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Oo Frankie & Benny's is ace! We used to go quite often but haven't been since being dole scum as its a bit pricey.
> 
> Forgot to congratulate you on the visa too Jen, well done hun! x


25% off the food bill on mondays!


----------



## feorag

He came to our Sanctuary to film a new series to go out on CBBC after christmas - "Dick and Dom Go Wild" but Dick couldn't come so Dom was on his own.

He's actually a very nice guy - great to talk to and absolutely loves his kids.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> He came to our Sanctuary to film a new series to go out on CBBC after christmas - "Dick and Dom Go Wild" but Dick couldn't come so Dom was on his own.
> 
> He's actually a very nice guy - great to talk to and absolutely loves his kids.


and doesnt seem to get old! he still looks thr same as he did when i watched him on TV!


----------



## freekygeeky

must stop looking at local rescue centres!







want the long ish haired one at the front!"


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> and doesnt seem to get old! he still looks thr same as he did when i watched him on TV!


He's in his early 30's now isn't he? Definitely has a young look about him.



freekygeeky said:


> must stop looking at local rescue centres!
> image want the long ish haired one at the front!"


She is extremely pretty, but you can't have her! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> 25% off the food bill on mondays!


Yep! Has been for well over a year!!! But lunch time between 11am and 5pm 3 course's for £8.75!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## CE1985F

freekygeeky said:


> HOW come you got to see him, he was my childhood amazing sexy super star! LOVED HIM!


Still mine! :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Still mine! :mf_dribble:


Well I wouldn't have said no! :lol2: course cos I'm just about twice his age I doubt the invitation would have materialised! :roll2: PMSL!

He did like my greeting of "Hello, nice to meet you, so your Dickless today are you?" Just couldn't resist it! :blush:

I've just had an e-mail inviting me to go on a Tiger Safari with BBC Big Cat Diary's Jonathan Scott based at Ranthambhore - the inspirational setting for Rudyard Kipling's 'The Jungle Book' on 5th March-14th March next year.

It's only £4,790 and that doesn't include travel from England at approx £500! :gasp:

:hmm: Do I really want to go! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Well I wouldn't have said no! :lol2: course cos I'm just about twice his age I doubt the invitation would have materialised! :roll2: PMSL!
> 
> *He did like my greeting of "Hello, nice to meet you, so your Dickless today are you?" Just couldn't resist it! :blush:*
> 
> I've just had an e-mail inviting me to go on a Tiger Safari with BBC Big Cat Diary's Jonathan Scott based at Ranthambhore - the inspirational setting for Rudyard Kipling's 'The Jungle Book' on 5th March-14th March next year.
> 
> It's only £4,790 and that doesn't include travel from England at approx £500! :gasp:
> 
> :hmm: Do I really want to go! :roll2: PMSL!!


 
:roll2: I love that!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I wouldn't have said no! :lol2: course cos I'm just about twice his age I doubt the invitation would have materialised! :roll2: PMSL!
> 
> He did like my greeting of "Hello, nice to meet you, so your Dickless today are you?" Just couldn't resist it! :blush:
> 
> I've just had an e-mail inviting me to go on a Tiger Safari with BBC Big Cat Diary's Jonathan Scott based at Ranthambhore - the inspirational setting for Rudyard Kipling's 'The Jungle Book' on 5th March-14th March next year.
> 
> It's only £4,790 and that doesn't include travel from England at approx £500! :gasp:
> 
> :hmm: Do I really want to go! :roll2: PMSL!!


 
LMAO :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* That's brilliant, Eileen!! Great pics!! 

Sorry I have been a bit MIA today.... Not been feeling too wonderfully and spent the afternoon and evening on the couch. Had a low blood sugar this afternoon and I've been feeling the leftovers all day. Meh. Off to bed. Nighty night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great pics Eileen! The one with Monty is great.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another quiet night in here then..... :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Another quiet night in here then..... :lol2:


yup :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yup :lol2:


 Did you end up having a bath at 2am yesterday then? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Did you end up having a bath at 2am yesterday then? :lol2:


yup and i had a gorgeous piece of cake in there too :lol2: gotta do decadent slightly crazy things for yourself once in a while to break the tedium :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yup and i had a gorgeous piece of cake in there too :lol2: gotta do decadent slightly crazy things for yourself once in a while to break the tedium :lol2:


You'll be getting like Ditta next, having your meals whilst in the tub! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You'll be getting like Ditta next, having your meals whilst in the tub! :lol2:


lol no that wont be happening was just while i was waiting for it to fill up
was well nice cake, the kind that requires a fork to eat haha with butter cream (made by moi *proud*) SO nice


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol no that wont be happening was just while i was waiting for it to fill up
> was well nice cake, the kind that requires a fork to eat haha with butter cream (made by moi *proud*) SO nice


So where's mine??? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> So where's mine??? :gasp:


its all gone 
for the cake , i used one of those betty crocker devils food cake boxes it makes a really light moist sponge...its ooo nice and easy too XD


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its all gone
> for the cake , i used one of those betty crocker devils food cake boxes it makes a really light moist sponge...its ooo nice and easy too XD


Oooo, you monster.............. 

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, you monster..............
> 
> :lol2:


you just add eggs water and oil...reduces the washing up , like hardly any measuring...mmmmmm
think i might make some buns tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you just add eggs water and oil...reduces the washing up , like hardly any measuring...mmmmmm
> think i might make some buns tomorrow


You got the bug now? hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You got the bug now? hehe


yup cos its easy and doesnt leave me tonnes of mess to clean up :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yup cos its easy and doesnt leave me tonnes of mess to clean up :lol2:


Oh Clark certainly leaves loads of mess to be cleaned up!!! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Clark certainly leaves loads of mess to be cleaned up!!! :bash:


i hate how much washing up can be created by a simple meal :|


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i hate how much washing up can be created by a simple meal :|


Same here!


----------



## ami_j

ahh why am i still awake
night lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ahh why am i still awake
> night lol


Goodnight hun x


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> He's in his early 30's now isn't he? Definitely has a young look about him.
> 
> She is extremely pretty, but you can't have her! :bash: :lol2:


hmph


----------



## Amalthea

I love Betty Crocker!! I made a marble cake the other day  Off to work......


----------



## freekygeeky

Zingi and Tom are at the vets, it feels very quiet without them! 
estimated bill... .... *drum roll*...

A little under £1,000

How on earth can they get away with that i do not know..


----------



## CE1985F

freekygeeky said:


> Zingi and Tom are at the vets, it feels very quiet without them!
> estimated bill... .... *drum roll*...
> 
> A little under £1,000
> 
> How on earth can they get away with that i do not know..


What the hell they having done?!!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

That's what I thought clark - that's a helluva a bill for 2 cats! :gasp:

Jen, sorry you weren't feeling too good yesterday - you've really been under the weather the last few days, haven't you?


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from having my hair done, I cant believe how fast it grows:bash: Its so cold here today with wind and rain, I think I need to hibernate.


----------



## freekygeeky

CE1985F said:


> What the hell they having done?!!!!!! :gasp:





feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> That's what I thought clark - that's a helluva a bill for 2 cats! :gasp:
> 
> Jen, sorry you weren't feeling too good yesterday - you've really been under the weather the last few days, haven't you?


well its turned out sh*t..

Zingi 
- Xray of his chest x 3
- some liquid down his throat, in to his lungs, briought back again sent off and checked. (itll take 3 days to get results..)
- GA and liquid + bloods

Tom
- 2 teeth taken out, sewn up
- teeth cleaning
- GA liquid and bloods


whilst looking at Zingis xrays, they noticed something...

He has been *SHOT*, i LOATHE people sometimes, i really do.

so thats been looked at, thats more to the bill , poor sod.

1 inch from his spine, 3 inches deep, 3 inches from vital organs.... 

police have been informed..

Zingi needs to go back in 3 days for results, he probably has astma

Tom neeeds to be on meds, and go back in 3 days for check up..


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I love Betty Crocker!! I made a marble cake the other day  Off to work......


is it nice? we are thinking of trying that one


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> whilst looking at Zingis xrays, they noticed something...
> 
> He has been *SHOT*, i LOATHE people sometimes, i really do.
> 
> so thats been looked at, thats more to the bill , poor sod.
> 
> 1 inch from his spine, 3 inches deep, 3 inches from vital organs....
> 
> police have been informed.


:gasp: OMG Gina - that's dreadful - no great surprise, but dreadful none the less!


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> is it nice? we are thinking of trying that one


 
*nods* Yup! :mf_dribble:

Gina, that is HORRIBLE!! Poor Zingi!! I hope karma comes along and bites the :censor: that did that to him right in the a$$!!!

I am an auntie!!! :whistling2: Kate's Chinese crested powder puff gave birth today :flrt: We're just heading over to see her now. And get fed celebratory Dominos :mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

I'm writing an essay on behaviour/abnormal behaviour/scenarios of Prairie Dogs, they are sooooooo awesome!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am an auntie!!! :whistling2: Kate's Chinese crested powder puff gave birth today :flrt: We're just heading over to see her now. And get fed celebratory Dominos :mf_dribble:


Congratulations Auntie! :lol2:

By a strange quirk of fate the Chinese Crested Charms arrived today too! They were waiting for me when I got home, so now I've got to work on the phonecharm for you!


----------



## Shell195

Watching Animal madhouse and there is a fat skunk on that has old fractures due to his weight:gasp:

Congratulations Auntie Jen, we need photos of the puppies 

Gina, thats awful but sadly very common, 2 of my ex ferals have pellets lodged in their bodies from when they were allowed out


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> :gasp: OMG Gina - that's dreadful - no great surprise, but dreadful none the less!





Amalthea said:


> *nods* Yup! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Gina, that is HORRIBLE!! Poor Zingi!! I hope karma comes along and bites the :censor: that did that to him right in the a$$!!!
> 
> I am an auntie!!! :whistling2: Kate's Chinese crested powder puff gave birth today :flrt: We're just heading over to see her now. And get fed celebratory Dominos :mf_dribble:


just got them home and safe, im *sure* they have shaved the wrong side of Zingi - they couldn't find a bullet / pellet entry, this is probably why...

in sure sure sure they have done the wrong side..

his xray was on the wall, looking from above, down on to him, his skull at the top, his spine down the middle... the pellet was on the right hand side of the xray... they have shaved the left hand side... ALOT of shaving has been done, he is now 1/4 spynx...


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> just got them home and safe, im *sure* they have shaved the wrong side of Zingi - they couldn't find a bullet / pellet entry, this is probably why...
> 
> in sure sure sure they have done the wrong side..
> 
> his xray was on the wall, looking from above, down on to him, his skull at the top, his spine down the middle... the pellet was on the right hand side of the xray... they have shaved the left hand side... ALOT of shaving has been done, he is now 1/4 spynx...


Why have they shaved him?


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Why have they shaved him?


too look for an entry hole (to see if it was fresh wound or not)


----------



## freekygeeky




----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> too look for an entry hole (to see if it was fresh wound or not)


 

My vets have never shaved any cat to look for an entry hole as they never remove pellets unless they are causing a problem
Maybe they had the xray upside down which made it look like they shaved the wrong side


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> My vets have never shaved any cat to look for an entry hole as they never remove pellets unless they are causing a problem


yea, they said they would only remove if it was fresh, but as it wasnt (as they couldnt find a hole (because im sure they got the wrong side)) they left it.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> yea, they said they would only remove if it was fresh, but as it wasnt (as they couldnt find a hole (because im sure they got the wrong side)) they left it.


 
Ive just edited my last post


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Ive just edited my last post


yea thats what dad said, although im sure it was from above.. ill just ring up and ask in he morning


----------



## freekygeeky

his face is getting SO round!!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry to hear about Zingi Gina! I hope the person who did it falls on a spike!


----------



## freekygeeky

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry to hear about Zingi Gina! I hope the person who did it falls on a spike!


thankyou, me too, a rusty dirty one!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Congratulations Auntie! :lol2:
> 
> By a strange quirk of fate the Chinese Crested Charms arrived today too! They were waiting for me when I got home, so now I've got to work on the phonecharm for you!


Brilliant!! No rush. Don't need it til Christmas, anyways :notworthy: Wanna make 5 little sweaters for 5 little nekkid puppies :flrt: There are 7 in total, but only two have fur!!



Shell195 said:


> Congratulations Auntie Jen, we need photos of the puppies


Uploading now :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou, me too, a rusty dirty one!


Hell yeah! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Brilliant!! No rush. Don't need it til Christmas, anyways :notworthy: Wanna make 5 little sweaters for 5 little nekkid puppies :flrt: There are 7 in total, but only two have fur!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploading now :whistling2:


Aww, 5 hairless! I love the hairless!


----------



## Amalthea

Belle and the babies  

You can see one little girl with a very tight curl at the end of her tail over Belle's front leg. She's giving us some worries.... Quite rattly in the chest. Spoke to the emergency vet and they don't want to upset them by bringing them in so soon after birth, but suggested the whole family go in first thing in the morning for a check. So, she's got a slight deformity and a rattly chest 










The tiniest weighs a measly 90g, and the biggest is 141g










Garfiled: "What the :censor: are THOSE?!?"



















FEET!!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, 5 hairless! I love the hairless!


 i'm not a fan off either but hairless look freeky


----------



## Amalthea

Little house hippos *nods*


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm not a fan off either but hairless look freeky


Hairless look like little ponys, with their hairy heads, feet & tails :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw Jen, they are so cute. Maybe the wee girl inhaled some fluid during the birthing process? I hope she's OK - bless her!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Aw Jen, they are so cute. Maybe the wee girl inhaled some fluid during the birthing process? I hope she's OK - bless her!


 
Yeah, that's what we think.... When I held her head down and rubbed, I got some fluid out of her nose, so we've been doing that periodically.... Although, Kate is a bit light handed and is afraid to really rub, so I was doing it.


----------



## feorag

Sometimes you've just gotta be a bit rough with them, for their own sake. Did you give her a gentle (non dangly head) swing when she was born to try and get the fluid out of the lungs. Her tail may not be deformed you know - could it be that it's been stuck that way under her in the bag and gentle massaging of it, might straighten in out?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hairless look like little ponys, with their hairy heads, feet & tails :flrt:


 each to their own but i'm still not sold, i want a westy. dam that ceasar advert


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Sometimes you've just gotta be a bit rough with them, for their own sake. Did you give her a gentle (non dangly head) swing when she was born to try and get the fluid out of the lungs. Her tail may not be deformed you know - could it be that it's been stuck that way under her in the bag and gentle massaging of it, might straighten in out?


I did when I got there, but I was a bit late for the birthing..... Kate doesn't understand you've got to be a bit rough and is petrified of hurting them. I've shown her how to keep massging her, though. As for the tail, it is very tightly curled at the tip... Not going anywhere :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I did when I got there, but I was a bit late for the birthing..... Kate doesn't understand you've got to be a bit rough and is petrified of hurting them. I've shown her how to keep massging her, though. As for the tail, it is very tightly curled at the tip... Not going anywhere :flrt:


I can understand your friend's reluctance in being a bit rough with the pups, but tell her to think of nature - Giraffe babies fall 6 feet to the ground when born, & baby Elephants fall with a big plop & then almost get kicked to their feet.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I tried explaining.... So she hands me the pup *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I tried explaining.... So she hands me the pup *lol*


Oh well, we can but try! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I did get some fluid out, though... So we shall see. And she's going in with the rest of the family first thing in the morning to the vet....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I did get some fluid out, though... So we shall see. And she's going in with the rest of the family first thing in the morning to the vet....


Well at least the vet will be able to shed some light on the little'uns health.


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Yup. I looked in her mouth to see if she had a cleft palat, but she's alright there. Will update ya when I hear how she is...

And I am off to bed... SHATTERED!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *nods* Yup. I looked in her mouth to see if she had a cleft palat, but she's alright there. Will update ya when I hear how she is...
> 
> And I am off to bed... SHATTERED!


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Shell195

Awww cute nekkid puppies:flrt:Sometimes an odd puppy does sound rattley after birth but they do usually clear it. I hope all goes well at the vets


----------



## Zoo-Man

Taking Joe, my elderly JRT, to the vets in the morning for a follow-up check up on his back legs. He has been on painkillers (one a day) for a month, so they want to see him again.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Taking Joe, my elderly JRT, to the vets in the morning for a follow-up check up on his back legs. He has been on painkillers (one a day) for a month, so they want to see him again.


 hope hes ok. how does he seem in himself


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hope hes ok. how does he seem in himself


He's fine, he has been normal since his episode when his back legs went weak on him. The vet said his hips felt stiff when he was there last time, but at 15/16 years old, I suppose you've to expect it.


----------



## Emmaj

i have a turkish van mum an her 3 kittens coming to me tomorrow or should i say im picking up 

mum is pure white with blue eyes kits are 2 pure blacks an a pure white 

eeeks dont know if i should have posted on her or not but hey what the hell


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> i have a turkish van mum an her 3 kittens coming to me tomorrow or should i say im picking up
> 
> mum is pure white with blue eyes kits are 2 pure blacks an a pure white
> 
> eeeks dont know if i should have posted on her or not but hey what the hell


Cant wait to see piccies hun


----------



## Emmaj

selina20 said:


> Cant wait to see piccies hun


the white kitty i was getting has turned into his bro an sis an mum hun i tried to call you lol


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> i have a turkish van mum an her 3 kittens coming to me tomorrow or should i say im picking up
> 
> mum is pure white with blue eyes kits are 2 pure blacks an a pure white
> 
> eeeks dont know if i should have posted on her or not but hey what the hell


*jealous* I wants a white blue eyed kitty! *pouts*


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Awww cute nekkid puppies:flrt:Sometimes an odd puppy does sound rattley after birth but they do usually clear it. I hope all goes well at the vets


 
Hopefully that's the case  She's super cute!!


----------



## Emmaj

Amalthea said:


> *jealous* I wants a white blue eyed kitty! *pouts*


 
jen from what i have been told mum maybe deaf  will find out shortly though


----------



## feorag

Morning all! 

I agree with Shell, Jen, hopefully it will settle down, but if the vet is really concerned he might give her an anti-b injection.

Emma, why did the woman decide to give you all 4? She won't be a van if she's pure white - are you sure she's a turk?

Well off childy minding shortly, gotta pick up Terry Pratchett's latest book from my local W H Smith for Shirley's christmas.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I agree with Shell, Jen, hopefully it will settle down, but if the vet is really concerned he might give her an anti-b injection.
> 
> Emma, why did the woman decide to give you all 4? She won't be a van if she's pure white - are you sure she's a turk?
> 
> Well off childy minding shortly, gotta pick up Terry Pratchett's latest book from my local W H Smith for Shirley's christmas.


 i love terry pratchett books:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

So does my daughter-in-law Tom. He's never appealed to me to be honest, but she loves him.

W H Smith are selling his latest book on line for £8.99 and you can have it delivered free to your local shop - I've not been able to find it as cheap as that anywhere, even Costco are charging £9.99.


----------



## Shell195

Ny friends boarding cattery has just had a desperate call from a lady who reserved a Sphynx kitten booked for whe shes comes back off holiday in 2 weeks. She booked this holiday as a surprise for her husband and has been saving for 4 years to go on it. The lady then got a call from the breeder to say the kitten couldnt stay for the extra 2 weeks as she was going away too and she didnt want to put him in a cattery as hes such a baby and would be very lonely. After discussion with the lady shes coming to visit tomorrow at 12 with the view to him staying in my sons bedroom:flrt:
She sounded very relieved and kept crying as she was on the verge of cancelling her holiday, Ive told her its a madhouse but she says it sounds ideal and would like me to integrate him with my lot(which I wont)
On Monday it seems Norman may be staying with me for 2 weeks:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ny friends boarding cattery has just had a desperate call from a lady who reserved a Sphynx kitten booked for whe shes comes back off holiday in 2 weeks. She booked this holiday as a surprise for her husband and has been saving for 4 years to go on it. The lady then got a call from the breeder to say the kitten couldnt stay for the extra 2 weeks as she was going away too and she didnt want to put him in a cattery as hes such a baby and would be very lonely. After discussion with the lady shes coming to visit tomorrow at 12 with the view to him staying in my sons bedroom:flrt:
> She sounded very relieved and kept crying as she was on the verge of cancelling her holiday, Ive told her its a madhouse but she says it sounds ideal and would like me to integrate him with my lot(which I wont)
> On Monday it seems Norman may be staying with me for 2 weeks:flrt:


aha lucky shell


----------



## ditta

why do nakid kitties always end up with old man names:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

my poor cats are being split up after being ttogether for 5 years, i am actually totally distraught n so upset thinkin theyre gunna be seperated, i just want my babies back 

will they be ok being split up? i dont want them to pine for eachother. im actually cryin here thinkin about it. just wish the person hadnt contacted me to tell me now as its killin me not bein able to do anythin


----------



## selina20

Emmaj said:


> the white kitty i was getting has turned into his bro an sis an mum hun i tried to call you lol


Sorry hun my phone was on silent in the bedroom lmao


----------



## Amalthea

Emmaj said:


> jen from what i have been told mum maybe deaf  will find out shortly though


What's the story behind them?? Vans have orange markings, though... Sure she's not just a white moggy? Or maybe an angora?


----------



## feorag

Shell, you are so going to get attached to this little boy! :lol2:


ditta said:


> why do nakid kitties always end up with old man names:lol2:


Cos stroking them is like stroking one! :roll: PMSL!!! :gasp: :gasp:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my poor cats are being split up after being ttogether for 5 years, i am actually totally distraught n so upset thinkin theyre gunna be seperated, i just want my babies back
> 
> will they be ok being split up? i dont want them to pine for eachother. im actually cryin here thinkin about it. just wish the person hadnt contacted me to tell me now as its killin me not bein able to do anythin


Whether they will be OK really depends on them. I had to split 2 of my kittens who were 9 and 8 years old, their owner was changing career paths and going back to Uni and I couldn't find a home for them both together, so they went from a 9 cat household to living alone and they both adapted very well and didn't seem to mind at all. In fact the boy's new home didn't work out because he wouldn't accept the owner's recently rescued male cat and I ended up having to bring him home and he wouldn't accept any of mine either. I found him a lovely home with a great couple and he just walked in and settled and yet he'd never been alone in his life!


----------



## Shell195

Steve is already planning the demise of Norman owners:lol2: I will be sure to get photos of Norman the nekkid pink kitten when he arrives:flrt: Im missing him already and he hasnt even arrived yet:bash:

I think they get old mens names as they are all wrinkly lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Steve is already planning the demise of Norman owners:lol2: I will be sure to get photos of Norman the nekkid pink kitten when he arrives:flrt: Im missing him already and he hasnt even arrived yet:bash:


you will have to buy another one to console yourself
OR get a normal kitty, get busy with the veet and give them that one :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> you will have to buy another one to console yourself
> OR get a normal kitty, get busy with the veet and give them that one :lol2:


 
Steve thinks I will want another after this baby has been on his holidays and hes right:lol2: Steve is plotting for the owners to be abducted or worse so I get to keep him.
Im going to start saving after christmas as I have some elderly cats here(15+) then when I have a vacancy I will have the money. 

That sounds awful :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, theyve been just the two of them for a while. finney is gunna be goin to a household with 3 other cats and lip is gunna be goin to a big country place with no other animals i think. 

im wonering cos of being just the 2 of them would they intergrate into a 5 cat house hold here? amongst other things? we would have to convert them over to outdoor cats.

after tellin ditta of my upset she has finally said i could have them both back but she still isnt in agreement. im worrried if i bring them back n they dont get on with our household then theyve lost the homes they are goin to now....just dont know what to do for the best, is it best to split n go to their other homes or keep together n try here?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Steve thinks I will want another after this baby has been on his holidays and hes right:lol2: Steve is plotting for the owners to be abducted or worse so I get to keep him.
> Im going to start saving after christmas as I have some elderly cats here(15+) then when I have a vacancy I will have the money.
> 
> That sounds awful :bash:


it doesnt sound awful, old animals generally take alot of cash up with vets.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen, theyve been just the two of them for a while. finney is gunna be goin to a household with 3 other cats and lip is gunna be goin to a big country place with no other animals i think.
> 
> im wonering cos of being just the 2 of them would they intergrate into a 5 cat house hold here? amongst other things? we would have to convert them over to outdoor cats.
> 
> after tellin ditta of my upset she has finally said i could have them both back but she still isnt in agreement. im worrried if i bring them back n they dont get on with our household then theyve lost the homes they are goin to now....just dont know what to do for the best, is it best to split n go to their other homes or keep together n try here?


 
Introducing adult cats is never easy, its a shame that the country home wont take them both. What if Finney doesnt get along with the other cats in his new home?


----------



## feorag

Phew! That's a tough call! I honestly couldn't tell you if it would work or not. 

When we brought Jake back here we thought our cats wouldn't accept him, yet it was the other way around, our did but he wouldn't have anything to do with them.

So I honestly couldn't tell you what I think would happen.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Introducing adult cats is never easy, its a shame that the country home wont take them both. What if Finney doesnt get along with the other cats in his new home?


 
i dont know! ive got til tomorrow to decide! thats if they havent rehomed them already

i need to know, is it best to let them go their own seperate ways, or try them together here with all ours?
i dont want to make the decision to bring them here through my own selfishness of just wantin them back. my only joy i got from lettin them go is that they were rehome in pairs, so this is upsettin me


----------



## ami_j

i would give them a go , you dont really have anything to lose, give them a trial and if it doesnt work out im sure the current people interested in them wont lose interest in just a week or two, if they do they werent great owners in the first place surely


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> i would give them a go , you dont really have anything to lose, give them a trial and if it doesnt work out im sure the current people interested in them wont lose interest in just a week or two, if they do they werent great owners in the first place surely


argh you given me a diff opinion to shell :lol2:
like shell has said in pms, it may disrupt the other cats in the household n be more detrimental than good?

ive message the person n tol them to go ahead with rehomin on the condition that if they dont settle in their new homes they contact me n if our situation hasnt changed il try them here

thing is ami, ditta doesnt want them back here even though now she is sayin i can have them back, we need to be agreeable as a couple, i dont want her to resent the cats, or me for that matter for bringin them back if its hard work


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> argh you given me a diff opinion to shell :lol2:
> like shell has said in pms, it may disrupt the other cats in the household n be more detrimental than good?
> 
> ive message the person n tol them to go ahead with rehomin on the condition that if they dont settle in their new homes they contact me n if our situation hasnt changed il try them here
> 
> thing is ami, ditta doesnt want them back here even though now she is sayin i can have them back, we need to be agreeable as a couple, i dont want her to resent the cats, or me for that matter for bringin them back if its hard work


in those circumstances then your probably right in letting them go


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ami_j said:


> in those circumstances then your probably right in letting them go


 
i just ont know what to do! im worried ill let them go n then regret it totally! ive not seen them for 18 months, maybe longer! they might not even be the cats i used to know anymore.... and i want whats best for them n not me, just ight be a selfish action bringin them back just cos i want them again


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i just ont know what to do! im worried ill let them go n then regret it totally! ive not seen them for 18 months, maybe longer! they might not even be the cats i used to know anymore.... and i want whats best for them n not me, just ight be a selfish action bringin them back just cos i want them again


its definatley a toughy
shells knows more about cats then me , ive had one and she was evil and was only an only cat :lol2:
either way its not a nice descision to make


----------



## RhianB87

I know I don't often post in here but I had to share my happiness with some cat people that would appreciated it 

About 6 months ago we thought we were going to lose our old cat due to severe breathing problems. After an xray and a sample taken it was worked out that he has fluid on his chest. The vet wanted to put him to sleep there and then because she didnt think he was worth saving because of his age (19years) but we wanted to try everything we could before giving up on him because he has been with me since I was 4. After 3 weeks he went back and some of the fluid has cleared and it was spotted he had a heart murmur which could be could be controlled with tablets, but he may not live much longer.

Anyways we took him back today for his 6 month check up, we were concerned because we thought he might be losing weight but he has remained at a stable weight. 

We were really happy to find that his heart murmur, even though its not improved its not got any worse and she was really happy with how he has been. 

:flrt:

This is my baby


----------



## feorag

I agree with you Cat, that you and Ditta both have to have the same commitment as you are a partnership. I would be (and have been) exactly the same with Barry.

I think maybe your first suggestion of letting them go with the proviso that if the people change their mind that they let you know is the best way forward. 

Shell's right you have to prioritise your existing cats and introducing a new cat into your household could upset them.

Fallen Angel - that's excellent news about your cat! :2thumb:

He's lovely and it's great to know that he's improved - not a lot of cats of that age do.


----------



## RhianB87

feorag said:


> Fallen Angel - that's excellent news about your cat! :2thumb:
> 
> He's lovely and it's great to know that he's improved - not a lot of cats of that age do.


 
Thanks, We are so happy with him:flrt:.


----------



## Shell195

Fallen Angel

Awww bless him, Im so glad hes holding his own:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ny friends boarding cattery has just had a desperate call from a lady who reserved a Sphynx kitten booked for whe shes comes back off holiday in 2 weeks. She booked this holiday as a surprise for her husband and has been saving for 4 years to go on it. The lady then got a call from the breeder to say the kitten couldnt stay for the extra 2 weeks as she was going away too and she didnt want to put him in a cattery as hes such a baby and would be very lonely. After discussion with the lady shes coming to visit tomorrow at 12 with the view to him staying in my sons bedroom:flrt:
> She sounded very relieved and kept crying as she was on the verge of cancelling her holiday, Ive told her its a madhouse but she says it sounds ideal and would like me to integrate him with my lot(which I wont)
> On Monday it seems Norman may be staying with me for 2 weeks:flrt:


Oooo, be sure to share the Sphynx-i-ness via pics!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, be sure to share the Sphynx-i-ness via pics!!! :flrt:


 
First this, then Gina commented on one of my photos on facebook, so now Im in touch with her again, hows that for a Sphynx day:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> First this, then Gina commented on one of my photos on facebook, so now Im in touch with her again, hows that for a Sphynx day:lol2:


It must be an omen:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, be sure to share the Sphynx-i-ness via pics!!! :flrt:


COL I FOUND THE PERFECT NAME AND KC NAME FOR THE PUPPY


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> First this, then Gina commented on one of my photos on facebook, so now Im in touch with her again, hows that for a Sphynx day:lol2:


I've just been chatting with Gina on Facebook


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just been chatting with Gina on Facebook


 

I can feel an urge coming on:bash: She does know that in no way do I blame her for what happened to my little Asbo doesnt she?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> COL I FOUND THE PERFECT NAME AND KC NAME FOR THE PUPPY


I saw hun, but Im not taken with it Im afraid! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I can feel an urge coming on:bash: She does know that in no way do I blame her for what happened to my little Asbo doesnt she?


An urge for...........? :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I saw hun, but Im not taken with it Im afraid! hehe


but the hilarity :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> An urge for...........? :whistling2:


 
I edited my last post:whistling2: An urge for a nekkid kitty of course:lol2:
Ive got to stop myself for the time being though:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I edited my last post:whistling2: An urge for a nekkid kitty of course:lol2:
> Ive got to stop myself for the time being though:bash:


Stop hogging all the Sphynx you Sphynx-hogger you!!!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Stop hogging all the Sphynx you Sphynx-hogger you!!!


 
I love my nekkid men:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I love my nekkid men:flrt:


 Well I'll send Clark round in his birtday suit if you send Dennis over here! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well I'll send Clark round in his birtday suit if you send Dennis over here! :lol2:


 
:lol2: Thanks but no thanks, hes got no wrinkles:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Thanks but no thanks, hes got no wrinkles:whistling2:


Bah,............<grumbles to self>.......


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Bah,............<grumbles to self>.......


 
:lol2: Im off to bed with my nekkid wrinkly men(only 2 of them as the human variety is on nights), night hun xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Im off to bed with my nekkid wrinkly men(only 2 of them as the human variety is on nights), night hun xx


Goodnight sweetie, sleep well.

<note to self, Shell is sleeping with the 2 Sphynx & Steve is working, so my plan to steal the kitties is underway tonight!>

titter titter titter


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight sweetie, sleep well.
> 
> <note to self, Shell is sleeping with the 2 Sphynx & Steve is working, so my plan to steal the kitties is underway tonight!>
> 
> titter titter titter


 

Hahaaaaa that made me giggle:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! What are we up to today?


----------



## Shell195

Ive got the lady whith the baby sphynx coming to visit me today, I think its today anyway:blush:
Ive just been cleaning and have finished downstairs and have yet to do upstairs:bash:
What are you up to?


----------



## ditta

im up and just having coffee before sisiter friday.....i made an executive desision the other day to purchase a flat screen for the bedroom, i couldnt get hold of cat and my sister was holding the last one in the shop hostage.............19" widescreen lcd hd ready built in freeview and dvd player.....wait for it ......£120:gasp: yes £120 so i said yes. anyhoo am collecting it today so whoooppppeeeeeeeee.......and i got piccies later of ninja and his whore:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've been sitting on the floor having rattie cuddles while they were having playtime and coming on here and that's about it.

Skye to walk at lunchtime and then my depression group this afternoon. that's about it.

Ditta I would have snapped up that offer too - that's a brilliant price!


----------



## Amalthea

Bargain price Ditta!!! Wow!

Shell, I bet Clark would be wrinkly if Colin soaked him in the bath for a while before hand


----------



## feorag

Not telling you what I thought when I saw that comment from Shell! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Things aren't looking good for the little rattly puppy  Apparently, she drinks, but milk is always coming out of her nose, so I think she must have a soft pallet deformity (as well as her kinky tail). She's going back to the vets today.


----------



## Shell195

Poor puppy, Claude my handreared cavalier that died a short while back had this which is why I ended up handrearing him. I had to feed him drip by drip but he survived for 15 years
I hope the vet has good news


Eileen you are rude and Jen, a wrinkled Clark isnt what I had in mind *lol


----------



## feorag

that's interesting because I had a siamese kitten (Awesome by name, awesome by nature :lol who had quite a big hole in his soft palate, but that never happened to him.

In fact I didn't even know it was there until his vaccination check-up when the vet was checking his mouth and throat!

Is your friend weighing them every day and is she putting on weight?


----------



## Amalthea

That's the only thing I can think of... And I know when there's one deformity (her tail), there's a possibility of others. Poor little thing  Will see what the vet says.


----------



## Shell195

Norman has just been to visit and he is soooooooooo tiny and has an upset tummy too  Hes only a week younger than Dennis when I got him but Dennis looked like a giant compared to him. They are dropping him off on Monday evening, I hope hes going to be ok


----------



## feorag

Ooh, that's quite a responsibility you're taking on there, but presumably the breeder will insure him?

Jen, did you see my add-on about whether your friend is weighing the pups and whether this pup is gaining weight?


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't, no, Eileen! I'll ask her. We weighed the pups the night they were born, but I'll check to see if she is continuing to do so.

What a worry, Shell


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh, that's quite a responsibility you're taking on there, but presumably the breeder will insure him?
> 
> Jen, did you see my add-on about whether your friend is weighing the pups and whether this pup is gaining weight?


 
Yes Eileen hes insured but I am worrying as he looked so fragile


----------



## feorag

Well, if he has to be left with anyone, he's better being left with you, because of your experience. To be honest if he has to be left, he's probably got a better chance spending a couple of weeks with you than with his new owner imao!

Jen I'm a firm believer in weighing every day, because the scales will warn you of a problem long before your eye actually *sees* it!

If she's putting weight on gradually, then there's a lot less to worry about.


----------



## Amalthea

I agree.... I've texted to ask.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well, if he has to be left with anyone, he's better being left with you, because of your experience. To be honest if he has to be left, he's probably got a better chance spending a couple of weeks with you than with his new owner imao!
> 
> Jen I'm a firm believer in weighing every day, because the scales will warn you of a problem long before your eye actually *sees* it!
> 
> If she's putting weight on gradually, then there's a lot less to worry about.


 

:lol2: Thanks Eileen, what actually worries me is the stress factor and coronavirus, I would hate for anything to happen to him whilst in my care:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Kate has said she's been weighing the pup. She's not gaining any weight, but not losing it either. She's booked in for 4:20 this afternoon at the vets.


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... I figgered I'd have another go at the POTM thingy.... It's a Christmas theme this month. So which do you think (all were taken Christmas morning last year)?





































Waiting patiently for Dad to kick his new ball that he got that morning


----------



## Amalthea

Or these (which were taken in Jan)


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Ok... I figgered I'd have another go at the POTM thingy.... It's a Christmas theme this month. So which do you think (all were taken Christmas morning last year)?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Waiting patiently for Dad to kick his new ball that he got that morning
> 
> image
> 
> image


the second one is very good and looks a bit arty, the others look alot more fun, it depends what you want to aim portray i guess


----------



## Amalthea

I'm trying to portray Christmas


----------



## freekygeeky

I need a naked cat!!!
Shell can i steal one of yourS?

Zingis naked patch is AMAZING. Its so warm and soft and shiny and is AMAZING to kiss, like a naked puppy belly!


----------



## Amalthea

The little rattly puppy had to be put down  Gary (Kate's OH) can't remember exactly what the vet said (helpful), but she was very dehydrated. The other pups and Mom have all been given a clean bill of health, though.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The little rattly puppy had to be put down  Gary (Kate's OH) can't remember exactly what the vet said (helpful), but she was very dehydrated. The other pups and Mom have all been given a clean bill of health, though.


 


Poor puppy 

Sorry Gina, I wont let anyone borrow my nekkid men:lol2:

Have you seen that crying puppy thread?? Im furious with a certain person:bash:


----------



## feorag

If you mean what I think you mean - you've read her post wrong!

That what I did at first and nearly posted a nasty reply, but I just couldn't work out whether she was meaning me cos I didnt' think I'd been nasty, so I asked and she explained.

So it made sense what she said - I couldn't get it at first, even though I read it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If you mean what I think you mean - you've read her post wrong!
> 
> That what I did at first and nearly posted a nasty reply, but I just couldn't work out whether she was meaning me cos I didnt' think I'd been nasty, so I asked and she explained.
> 
> So it made sense what she said - I couldn't get it at first, even though I read it 3 or 4 times.


:lol2: I now understand what she meant:blush:


----------



## ami_j

LOOK SHELL
Hamster Heaven Hamster Cage by Savic (Online Only) | Pets at Home


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> LOOK SHELL
> Hamster Heaven Hamster Cage by Savic (Online Only) | Pets at Home


 

Its to near christmas to buy one:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Its to near christmas to buy one:bash:


with any luck they will be a permanent fixture


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> The little rattly puppy had to be put down  Gary (Kate's OH) can't remember exactly what the vet said (helpful), but she was very dehydrated. The other pups and Mom have all been given a clean bill of health, though.


Oh dear, Jen - I was so sorry to hear this, poor wee pup!

By the way piccies of Diesel are lush, but no idea which is best - I loved the first one cos it looks like he's kinda walking along on his hind legs, but not sure if it's the best for the competition?



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I now understand what she meant:blush:


He he! You read it the way I did first and was mad as hell at first, but then I thought, "That's ridiculous, cos in a way I was sticking up for her by clarifying what she meant", so decided instead of jumping in with 2 feet (which is what I did a couple of years ago at one of her posts - wrongly I hasten to add :blush that I would ask her what she meant.

So glad I did otherwise I'd have to apologise again!


----------



## feorag

Me back, cos me forgot to add on my last post that I've just caught up with this weeks "Animal Madhouse". I knew about the skunk because Shell had mentioned it on the night it was on, but some of those owners don't seem to have a clue about what they're doing! :bash:

The couple with the staffie had me shouting at the screen! :bash: and the owner of the skunks wasn't any better! :devil: :devil: :devil:

And someone's just sent me the link to this lovely little video YouTube - Secret Kitten

So cute!


----------



## Emmaj

eileen i sent you a pm to explain sort of why i only brought on kitten home from the family i was ment to pick up  

i already spoke to shell


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> And someone's just sent me the link to this lovely little video YouTube - Secret Kitten
> 
> So cute!


D'awwww!!! Look at his little paws!! :flrt:



feorag said:


> Oh dear, Jen - I was so sorry to hear this, poor wee pup!
> 
> By the way piccies of Diesel are lush, but no idea which is best - I loved the first one cos it looks like he's kinda walking along on his hind legs, but not sure if it's the best for the competition?


Yeah... Poor pup  And she was my favorite (just cuz of her adorable kinky tail) 

I don't know which pic to enter!!! 



Emmaj said:


> eileen i sent you a pm to explain sort of why i only brought on kitten home from the family i was ment to pick up
> 
> i already spoke to shell


*raises hand* I wanna know!!! And want pics, too. :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Emma I've answered you cos I think you made a typo on the weight?


----------



## Emmaj

feorag said:


> Emma I've answered you cos I think you made a typo on the weight?


 
nopes eileen i didnt hun


----------



## Emmaj

vet nurse said was hardly worth puttin him on the scales cos of his weight if he is a he is that tiny tbh you cant really tell, she said he is very underwieght you can feel all his bones an he is just so tiny but he is 9wks old...........


----------



## feorag

If that kitten is that weight, then it's not severly underweight, it's skeletal and the woman should be reported for neglect!

Tbh I think you'll be lucky if he survives.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *If that kitten is that weight, then it's not severly underweight, it's skeletal and the woman should be reported for neglect!*
> 
> Tbh I think you'll be lucky if he survives.


 

Thats exactly what I said


----------



## Emmaj

shell knows i aint lying we have been trying to work out how much panacur i can give to worm  

he is lews best mate an is stuck to him 

poor lil think was crawling with fleas too had to bath him to try kill most an frontline him too


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Jen I'm a firm believer in weighing every day, because the scales will warn you of a problem long before your eye actually *sees* it!
> 
> If she's putting weight on gradually, then there's a lot less to worry about.


We are weighing Lolly's pup morning & night, just being over cautious, but well worth it!


----------



## Emmaj

i sent shell a pic of him sat on my hand and shell knows how tiny my hands are lol


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> i sent shell a pic of him sat on my hand and shell knows how tiny my hands are lol


 

No photo arrived


eta has now, I will post it on here in a minute


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, sorry to hear about the little Crestie pup


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> No photo arrived
> 
> 
> eta has now, I will post it on here in a minute


not right big is he ?


----------



## Shell195

Ae you sure you didnt mishear the vet nurse as although he looks a very skinny kitten I would say his head weighs more than that


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Jen, sorry to hear about the little Crestie pup


yeah i was sorry to hear that too  poor lil thing


----------



## Emmaj

Shell195 said:


> Ae you sure you didnt mishear the vet nurse as although he looks a very skinny kitten I would say his head weighs more than that
> 
> image


she wrote hmm okies its 60kg on the tub of food she gave for me does that sound right ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yeah i was sorry to hear that too  poor lil thing


Its a shame when you lose such young animals. My friend who breeds Boston Terriers has a litter at the moment. One of his bitches had 4 puppies 2 days after Lolly had her pup. One Boston pup died the first night, & a second died the next day. The surviving 2 are doing very well.

You might be able to help me actually Jaime. I have a friend who is after a hairless dumbo rat, male ideally. Do you know of anyone who breeds them?


----------



## Emmaj

i sent you another pic shell thats very cute hee hee


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its a shame when you lose such young animals. My friend who breeds Boston Terriers has a litter at the moment. One of his bitches had 4 puppies 2 days after Lolly had her pup. One Boston pup died the first night, & a second died the next day. The surviving 2 are doing very well.
> 
> You might be able to help me actually Jaime. I have a friend who is after a hairless dumbo rat, male ideally. Do you know of anyone who breeds them?


tell me about it , lost one of my baby rats at 5 weeks due to an injury , was horribly sad
poor puppies 

hmm good question , im out the loop a little , i knew someone in liverpool who bred them but i dont know if she still does, i think shes gone to uni now...there was someone in sheff with two male hairless but they were top eared and i think they might of gone anyway 
i shouldnt expect they will be too hard to get hold of though col , just a case of keeping an eye out


----------



## Amalthea

Not checked your PM yet, Emma, but I want that kitten!! *sobs* Poor little man


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> tell me about it , lost one of my baby rats at 5 weeks due to an injury , was horribly sad
> poor puppies
> 
> hmm good question , im out the loop a little , i knew someone in liverpool who bred them but i dont know if she still does, i think shes gone to uni now...there was someone in sheff with two male hairless but they were top eared and i think they might of gone anyway
> i shouldnt expect they will be too hard to get hold of though col , just a case of keeping an eye out


I have had a look in the classifieds on here but theres none there. I had a friend who used to breed them, but she is concentrating on mice more now.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I have had a look in the classifieds on here but theres none there. I had a friend who used to breed them, but she is concentrating on mice more now.


they do crop up its just finding people who give them a good start and not just breed for money , though it seems they are less novelty now


----------



## tomwilson

early morning all

sory about the pup jen

aww tha poor kitty looks like a boble head


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Tom, you've not been on in a couple of days. How have you been?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Tom, you've not been on in a couple of days. How have you been?


ok just been having a couple of early nights and feeling uncharacteristicly queit


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ok just been having a couple of early nights and feeling uncharacteristicly queit


Glad your ok bud. I think we all have quiet times now & then.


----------



## feorag

Morning all

Tom I'm sorry that you're feeling a bit 'quiet' at the minute


Shell195 said:


> Ae you sure you didnt mishear the vet nurse as although he looks a very skinny kitten I would say his head weighs more than that
> 
> image


I agree Shell - I've just pm'd Emma to say that in 18 years of breeding cats I've never had a kitten born that weight - now looking at his photograph, I think what I thought originally is right - there should maybe be another 0 on the end of the 60 - I thought Emma had done a typo, but maybe it was the vet nurse.

Either way 600g is still very underweight for a 9 week old kitten and if the queen is pregnant again the RSPCA should be involved.


----------



## Amalthea

I am having visions of Bindi all over again *sigh* And this time by one I know for a fact would never be leaving........


----------



## ditta

morning all.....my aunty is over from canada so spent the afternoon with her,,,,,,,now im gonna set the new telly up in the bedroom:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Guess what I just paid 99P for?

That mouse doll house that Jen showed me ages ago =3.


----------



## Cillah

Jen these are the babies you thought were chocolate. They have lots of black through their coats.










Any ideas? :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Im just back from the sanctuary....its been a very long day:bash: Monty,one of our resident ferals aged about 8 years old has been losing weight for a while and is pitifully thin. Weve tested him for everything available to test and theyve all come back clear and the only thing that shows up is he has a massive white cell count(its off the scale)
On Monday he will be euthanised as he is just wasting away even though he is eating loads of food. We were hoping it was his thyroid but according to tests it functioning perfectly.
Monty is quite special to me as him and his sister Milly lived in my house for a while in an attempt to tame them as kittens but they were that bit to old. Im going to miss him as he could be quite soppy with people he knew and trusted, his sister never tamed own at all.

It wont be the same without seeing him wandering around the sanctuary grounds or coming for a cuddle in the staff room


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> morning all.....my aunty is over from canada so spent the afternoon with her,,,,,,,now im gonna set the new telly up in the bedroom:flrt:


 
Now you wont ever have to move out of bed ditta:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Emmaj said:


> she wrote hmm okies its 60kg on the tub of food she gave for me does that sound right ?


 

No, 60kg is the size of a large dog. I suggest you weigh him again so you can give him the right worming dose


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Now you wont ever have to move out of bed ditta:whistling2:


 well shell that was the idea but this tv has built in freeveiw........my old tele was hooked up to sky........so do i hook the bedroom one back up to sky? or leave it on freeview? if i hook it to sky i have to watch wat the downstairs tele has on, if i hook up the freeview it doesnt have all the channels my sky does but i could watch something different to cat....mmmmmmmm i just cant decide:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> well shell that was the idea but this tv has built in freeveiw........my old tele was hooked up to sky........so do i hook the bedroom one back up to sky? or leave it on freeview? if i hook it to sky i have to watch wat the downstairs tele has on, if i hook up the freeview it doesnt have all the channels my sky does but i could watch something different to cat....mmmmmmmm i just cant decide:lol2:


 
Maybe you should have got 2 then you could watch all the channels on sky and freeview at the same time:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should have got 2 then you could watch all the channels on sky and freeview at the same time:lol2:


 oh shell you know they only had one left:gasp:


----------



## ditta




----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Im just back from the sanctuary....its been a very long day:bash: Monty,one of our resident ferals aged about 8 years old has been losing weight for a while and is pitifully thin. Weve tested him for everything available to test and theyve all come back clear and the only thing that shows up is he has a massive white cell count(its off the scale)
> On Monday he will be euthanised as he is just wasting away even though he is eating loads of food. We were hoping it was his thyroid but according to tests it functioning perfectly.
> Monty is quite special to me as him and his sister Milly lived in my house for a while in an attempt to tame them as kittens but they were that bit to old. Im going to miss him as he could be quite soppy with people he knew and trusted, his sister never tamed own at all.
> 
> It wont be the same without seeing him wandering around the sanctuary grounds or coming for a cuddle in the staff room
> 
> image


So sorry to hear that Shell - how odd that his white cell count is so high indicating that he's fighting something and yet you can't find what it is he's fighting? Such a shame :sad:

Guess what I've done today - roped Barry in and me and him have wrapped loads of my Chrissy presents! :gasp:

It's a job I hate doing cos it takes forever, so I asked if he would help me to do it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So sorry to hear that Shell - how odd that his white cell count is so high indicating that he's fighting something and yet you can't find what it is he's fighting? Such a shame :sad:
> 
> Guess what I've done today - roped Barry in and me and him have wrapped loads of my Chrissy presents! :gasp:
> 
> It's a job I hate doing cos it takes forever, so I asked if he would help me to do it.


 

Hes had mass amounts of antibiotics, a full dental, full bloods plus extra ones. He has no other symptoms other than a huge weight loss, lethargy and a thickening to his bowel, although he doesnt have diarreah. Weve even had 2nd and 3rd opinions from other vets and they all say the same thing "he must have an undetected cancer":bash:


Ive not even started Christmas shopping yet, its so not fair 

I forget to ask you, the lady with the baby sphynx asked me if you would knit jumpers for Norman and if so could she have your email address to do measurements and payment etc? She was very impressed with Dennis and Harley in their jumpers (Harley had on the green one you knitted for him but its a bit big, so he was walking very low to the ground *lol)


----------



## feorag

Do you still have my e-mail addy - cos if you do you can pass it over to her.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Do you still have my e-mail addy - cos if you do you can pass it over to her.


 
Yes I do, I will pass it on when she comes to pick him up:2thumb:

I hope you didnt mind me asking, but she was so pleased with them and asked if I thought you would knit Norman some.

Ditta what cute photos of the loved up couple:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> Guess what I just paid 99P for?
> 
> That mouse doll house that Jen showed me ages ago =3.


Brilliant!!!! :2thumb:



Cillah said:


> Jen these are the babies you thought were chocolate. They have lots of black through their coats.
> 
> image
> 
> Any ideas? :2thumb:


Not sure, but if there's black, they are some sort of agouti..



Shell195 said:


> It wont be the same without seeing him wandering around the sanctuary grounds or coming for a cuddle in the staff room
> 
> image


What a shame, Shell  He's a handsome guy!



feorag said:


> Guess what I've done today - roped Barry in and me and him have wrapped loads of my Chrissy presents! :gasp:
> 
> It's a job I hate doing cos it takes forever, so I asked if he would help me to do it.


I love wrapping pressies!!! :2thumb:

Great pics, Ditta!!! They look so perfect together!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I love wrapping pressies!!! :2thumb:


Again I'm gonna say - come back and tell me that when you've been doing it for as long as I have! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Again I'm gonna say - come back and tell me that when you've been doing it for as long as I have! :lol2:


Will do! *salutes* :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Thank you!!!

And now I'm off to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Eileen!

Hello to those of you still online. : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

"Its oh so quiet,
Ssshhhh ssshhhh,
Its oh so still,
Ssshhhh ssshhhh,
Your all alone,
Ssshhhh ssshhhh,
And so peaceful until......."


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Bloody hell you *were* all alone last night, weren't you colin - where did everyone go? :gasp:

Well my living room looks like Christmas, or certainly christmas is coming cos there are carrier bags and wrapping paper all over the floor and there are some pressies I can't find to wrap :gasp:

And there are excess presents I've bought for someone a previous year and changed my mind cos I've seen something else, so postponed it for the next year and now they're dead, so I can't think of anyone else to give them to! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Bloody hell you *were* all alone last night, weren't you colin - where did everyone go? :gasp:
> 
> Well my living room looks like Christmas, or certainly christmas is coming cos there are carrier bags and wrapping paper all over the floor and there are some pressies I can't find to wrap :gasp:
> 
> And there are excess presents I've bought for someone a previous year and changed my mind cos I've seen something else, so postponed it for the next year and now they're dead, so I can't think of anyone else to give them to! :sad:


 
Morning  Maybe you should ebay your excess presents that way you get money back for something you dont have a use for. I think christmas can be quite a sad time


----------



## feorag

I think I've had too many christmasses and they've lost their appeal - now I tend to just see it as hard work! :sad:

I think I will have to try and sell them, cos one's a metal beaded bookmark and the other is a metal letter opener which I bought for Geraldine in Stonehaven. :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think I've had too many christmasses and they've lost their appeal - now I tend to just see it as hard work! :sad:
> 
> I think I will have to try and sell them, cos one's a metal beaded bookmark and the other is a metal letter opener which I bought for Geraldine in Stonehaven. :sad:


 

To me christmas is for children and as I dont have any little ones it lost its appeal to me once my kids grew up 
The whole thing seems to be all about spending lots of money in a very short period:bash:


----------



## Cillah

I don't get excited about Christmas either. Never really have. I like buying presents for people but Christmas Day feels like any other day of the year.

Might try to make it good this year as my brother will be over from next Sunday .

Anyone have any ideas on things I can do with him that's cheap? Well pretty much free as even going to the movies a bit expensive right now. Thanks guys .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I don't get excited about Christmas either. Never really have. I like buying presents for people but Christmas Day feels like any other day of the year.
> 
> Might try to make it good this year as my brother will be over from next Sunday .
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on things I can do with him that's cheap? Well pretty much free as even going to the movies a bit expensive right now. Thanks guys .


 
I can only think of here Cilla, Jen is the person to ask

Manchester Museum (The University of Manchester)


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I can only think of here Cilla, Jen is the person to ask
> 
> Manchester Museum (The University of Manchester)


That's still a big help! Thanks


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  I ended up going and helping a friend do a ladies a night and won a huge cupcake in the raffle *lol* Might take it to the shop for our Christmas meeting and floor move today.

Will have a good think, Cilla, on things to do that's cheap/free.... We do go to the movies a lot, but we pay monthly for the unlimited passes... If you and Martin go a lot, maybe look into getting those?

It's Thanksgiving on Thursday, but after that we'll be starting to sort out Christmas stuff in the house and getting our tree  We're NEARLY done with pressies and haven't spent a whole lot this year, either  I start getting really homesick when Christmas rolls around, though


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> To me christmas is for children and as I dont have any little ones it lost its appeal to me once my kids grew up
> The whole thing seems to be all about spending lots of money in a very short period:bash:


I have to agree. When my children were young I loved Christmas, but once they left home it was just like a any other day to me. Fortunately, then I got grandchildren and a little bit of it is back.

This year Iain and family are coming here for Christmas, so I will enjoy it a bit more, having the girls here to get excited about it all, but next year it'll just be another day, but with presents.

I buy presents all year round, so that I don't have the big expense at christmas. I'll be out in the January sales, looking for stuff for next year's birthdays and Christmas and again in the July sales.

When it actually comes to christmas I often only have the immediate family to buy for.


----------



## Cillah

We have never gone to the movies . I'm going to see Harry Potter but with a friend and it'll be my first time since being here that I've gone . I'm excited!

How much are those monthly passes?


----------



## Amalthea

They're £13.50 a month. If you only go twice a month, you pay for 'em. And it makes it so you've always got somewhere to go for a night out, even when you're broke


----------



## feorag

I'm busy wrapping my friend Emma's birthday present, part of which is a "Cat's Miscellany" book.

I opened it up to glance at it and the first thing I read made me lol!

"_Cat lovers can readily be identified. Their clothes always look old and well used. Their sheets look like bath towels and their bath towels look like a collection of knitting mistakes!" :lol2:_


----------



## Amalthea

Love that, Eileen!!! 

Just drew my secret santa for work and I got Sophie, the one that bought the Twilight bracelet off ya... Now I wish I'd waited! That coulda been her pressy!! *lol* Need to think of an unusual Twilight pressy for less than £5 now.


----------



## Amalthea

Might go watch Harry Potter tonight *nods*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Love that, Eileen!!!
> 
> Just drew my secret santa for work and I got Sophie, the one that bought the Twilight bracelet off ya... Now I wish I'd waited! That coulda been her pressy!! *lol* Need to think of an unusual Twilight pressy for less than £5 now.


Can run you up a pair of wolf earrings if you want? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Could ya maybe do a set to match her bracelet?? Maybe with a wolf on one ear and a lion on the other?


----------



## ditta

we just back from christmas market in manchester, i had yorkshire pudding with onion gravy, cat had hot cherry wine, then i had apple strudel with hot custard cat had cherry strudel and hot apple wine. lovely walk around but freezing:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> We have never gone to the movies . I'm going to see Harry Potter but with a friend and it'll be my first time since being here that I've gone . I'm excited!
> 
> How much are those monthly passes?


 we went to see that today was probably the closest one to the book yet, was very good. i wonder when the next one will come out


----------



## tomwilson

i like christmass some years and can't be R'sed other years depends what the build up is like tbh


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Could ya maybe do a set to match her bracelet?? Maybe with a wolf on one ear and a lion on the other?


I haven't any more of the lion charms - the ones I bought came in a set of 2 and the supplier hasn't any more at the minute.

I'll look to see if I can get any more and get back to you, but I can certainly make you a pair of danglies with hematite beads.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I haven't any more of the lion charms - the ones I bought came in a set of 2 and the supplier hasn't any more at the minute.
> 
> I'll look to see if I can get any more and get back to you, but I can certainly make you a pair of danglies with hematite beads.


Cool beans  Let me know 

Am so freaking annoyed at the bloody x factor!! :censor:


----------



## Shell195

Me too Jen:bash:


----------



## feorag

I'm busy watching it now, cos we were catching up with "The Event" on hard drive first.


----------



## feorag

Jen, I've done some research, I can buy the lion charms cheaper from China, but the delivery takes about 3-4 weeks and I've been waiting over 5 weeks for some stuff I ordered, so there's no guarantee I will get them in time for Christmas :sad:

There is someone in America selling them individually at £1.65 with £2.73 postage, but at least I know I'll get them in a couple of weeks, so plenty time. Whatch'ya wanna do??

The cost of the wire and beads and the wolf charm won't be too much to add to the price of the lion?


----------



## tomwilson

nobody talking to me tonight then :sad:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> nobody talking to me tonight then :sad:


 

Im poorly, I keep throwing up and I cant get warm


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im poorly, I keep throwing up


 i'm sorry shell, is it something you ate, or a bug do you think. i was touch and go last night tbh but i try very hard not to throw up when i'm unwell because once i do i go into shock and can't stop myself


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm sorry shell, is it something you ate, or a bug do you think. i was touch and go last night tbh but i try very hard not to throw up when i'm unwell because once i do i go into shock and can't stop myself


 

I think its just a bug, I dont like being sick but Im glad to say I dont react like you do.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I think its just a bug, I dont like being sick but Im glad to say I dont react like you do.


 oh i'm terrible its the one time diana has to look after me because i really do act like a child after a little bit of sick. colds, flu, diohrea. i'm fine but i'm a panicing mess if i throw up


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im poorly, I keep throwing up and I cant get warm


Oh dear, sorry to hear this Shell!

I hate being sick too! It doesn't affect me like you, Tom, but I really do not like the feeling!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear this Shell!
> 
> I hate being sick too! It doesn't affect me like you, Tom, but I really do not like the feeling!


 hehe we do have some lovely convo's on here don't we :lol2:


----------



## feorag

We sure do! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Me too Jen:bash:


Me three!!! If I were the other contestants (other than Wagner) I would tell the producers that we refuse to do any more shows until something is done! Poor Paije!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Did you watch Im A Celeb, where Gillian 'fainted' live on air? It was soooo funny, I nearly p*ssed myself!!!! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Did you watch Im A Celeb, where Gillian 'fainted' live on air? It was soooo funny, I nearly p*ssed myself!!!! :lol2:


 i saw clips of her doing trials and thought dara o'brein would be made up watching that


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i saw clips of her doing trials and thought dara o'brein would be made up watching that


It will no doubt be on Youtube by now! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Me too Jen:bash:


So NOT happy... Wagner needs to be gone.



feorag said:


> Jen, I've done some research, I can buy the lion charms cheaper from China, but the delivery takes about 3-4 weeks and I've been waiting over 5 weeks for some stuff I ordered, so there's no guarantee I will get them in time for Christmas :sad:
> 
> There is someone in America selling them individually at £1.65 with £2.73 postage, but at least I know I'll get them in a couple of weeks, so plenty time. Whatch'ya wanna do??
> 
> The cost of the wire and beads and the wolf charm won't be too much to add to the price of the lion?


Erm... My limit for the secret santa pressy is £5, so as long as it doesn't toal more than that, I'm not bothered... Helpful, aren't? :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Im poorly, I keep throwing up and I cant get warm


That's horrible  Hope you get to feeling better  Cuddle with a furball.


----------



## Amalthea

Harry Potter was brilliant!! And now I am off to bed  x


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Harry Potter was brilliant!! And now I am off to bed  x


 i teared up at the end and almost at the begining


----------



## Zoo-Man

Clark wants to see the new Harry Potter film. I can take them or leave them. Plus I don't know one film from another, & Im not sure if I have seen them all anyway. :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark wants to see the new Harry Potter film. I can take them or leave them. Plus I don't know one film from another, & Im not sure if I have seen them all anyway. :lol2:


 i read all the books and am not fussed on all the films find one or two are very good and the rest are less than average. this one was very good though hope they don't leave a huge gap till the next part though


----------



## Zoo-Man

Have you seen that advert on TV for Heston's Christmas Pudding, with a whole orange in the centre? When they cut it open, it looks vile!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Have you seen that advert on TV for Heston's Christmas Pudding, with a whole orange in the centre? When they cut it open, it looks vile!!!


 diana thought that i thought it looked nice but i wouldn't want to eat it


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> diana thought that i thought it looked nice but i wouldn't want to eat it


Oh god no, it looks like something that died a long time ago!


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> i teared up at the end and almost at the begining


 
I teared up at the beginning AND the end (probably in the same spots as you) :whistling2:


----------



## Cillah

I AM WATCHING IT TOMORROW.

I was just about to ask you guys not to spoil anything... But I've read the books! So what am I thinking? I know what happens.

That's if we are taking about HP. I never checked ^^;


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, we're talking about HP *lol* I wouldn't spoil anything, anyways, just in case anybody didn't know what happens and wanted to go see it.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, we're talking about HP *lol* I wouldn't spoil anything, anyways, just in case anybody didn't know what happens and wanted to go see it.


I hope it ends well.. Since it's only like.. One chunk of the movie :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It was a good ending, yup..... Very suspenseful!


----------



## feorag

Morrning all! :lol2: my brain is definitely going I've just typed "Maureen all!" :roll2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Did you watch Im A Celeb, where Gillian 'fainted' live on air? It was soooo funny, I nearly p*ssed myself!!!! :lol2:


I actually questioned whether that was a genuine faint or a deliberately brought on faint, because she knew that everyone was there watching, so she couldn't just refuse to do it like she did the one with the digger and then come back and make an excuse like the one she used for that one, like she couldn't work the digger - she never even tried!

I just PMSL at Dom Joly in the bush telegraph when he said "hopefully they'll section Gillian" :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> So NOT happy... Wagner needs to be gone..


I just don't understand the whole thing and, to be honest I'm getting ssiped off with it. Simon keeps saying it's a singing contest and it's all about being a recording artist, yet he openly said Trayc was a better singer, but threw her out against Katie and it'll be a mockery if Wagner actually wins, because he's entertaining to watch, but imagine buying one of his albums and actually sitting down to listen to it! :gasp:





Amalthea said:


> Erm... My limit for the secret santa pressy is £5, so as long as it doesn't toal more than that, I'm not bothered... Helpful, aren't? :whistling2:


Yes, very helpful. If I buy this American lion, then that alone will cost me £4.20, so I couldn't do them under £5. I can definitely do a pair of wolf ones for under a fiver, but doubt very much I can do one lion and one wolf for that?


----------



## Amalthea

Were ya planning on replying to that last quote, Eileen? *lol*


----------



## feorag

You read it too quickly! :lol2:

When it was posted and I read it I realised that I'd missed the end off and put it straight on!

Some people are just too quick for their own good! :roll: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*grins* Will have a nosey to see if I can find a lion charm (other than the expensive ones I bought myself)


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I still feel a bit crap after throwing up a few times last night:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

5 - TIBETAN SILVER 3D LION NO. 2 CHARMS on eBay (end time 26-Nov-10 11:20:23 GMT)

20 Pcs Tibetan Silver Lion Charms pendants Beads TS741 on eBay (end time 23-Nov-10 08:52:15 GMT)

Tibetan Silver Lion Charms - Lot 183 on eBay (end time 16-Dec-10 19:27:34 GMT)

Don't know if those are any good?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, I still feel a bit crap after throwing up a few times last night:bash:


Try to take it easy today, Shell (not that you will)


----------



## ditta

oh shell, me sorry you poorly sick.......long armed hugs on way



eileen, hows the mission going:whistling2:

jen, hiyaaaaaaaa jen:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> oh shell, me sorry you poorly sick.......long armed hugs on way
> 
> 
> 
> eileen, hows the mission going:whistling2:
> 
> jen, hiyaaaaaaaa jen:lol2:


 
Hello you  I feel a lot better now, I dont do being poorly sick:bash:

Jen I dont have time to be ill so taking it easy isnt an option:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hello you  I feel a lot better now, I dont do being poorly sick:bash:
> 
> Jen I dont have time to be ill so taking it easy isnt an option:lol2:


 is norman there yet?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> is norman there yet?


 
Nope not here yet, Chris has been nagging me about him all morning:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

I think he needs to carry on with his diet, what do you recon?
Just wish i could sink my face in to his belly, and blow it, and kiss it, and make funny noises in it (like i do with the other cats)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya guys! Had a bit of sort out in the other spare bedroom, thrown away some bits & some wood that I was going to save to make some animal-related shelves, ramps, etc, but doesn't look like I'll be doing that now!

Im rather peed off as my hibernation fridge for my Horsfield Tortoises is playing up & the temperature is not stabilising, its hovering between -1 & 0.6. The ideal hibernation temperature is 5 degrees C, so at the moment I am not sure what I am going to do about hibernating them! :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Yay finally have net back at last the exchange had a fault in it which has taken a week to fix.

Both dogs have been in for ops today and are finally back home. I had a call from the vets whilst Mysty was under as she had a fit of some sort but she is ok but when i went to collect she was still on a drip and at the moment she is very weird in her behaviour almost like she is high. Storm on the other hand is a differnet kettle of fish and I am not sure what to do, He had his lump removed and they say it was benign which is great news but he has a buster collar on and he is continously crying as he hates it.Of course he cant sit down as the lump was right on the end of his stump of a tail but he can lay of course. and he has stitches which are ones he doesnt have to have removed but wish i could make him feel ok and ease his distress, any ideas at all anyone?


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> oh shell, me sorry you poorly sick.......long armed hugs on way
> 
> 
> 
> eileen, hows the mission going:whistling2:
> 
> jen, hiyaaaaaaaa jen:lol2:


*lol* Good morning : victory: Even though it's evening now :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Hello you  I feel a lot better now, I dont do being poorly sick:bash:
> 
> Jen I dont have time to be ill so taking it easy isnt an option:lol2:


Well, taking it easy is usually the best way to get better :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here waiting for Norman to arrive:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Pics ASAP!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> 5 - TIBETAN SILVER 3D LION NO. 2 CHARMS on eBay (end time 26-Nov-10 11:20:23 GMT)
> 
> 20 Pcs Tibetan Silver Lion Charms pendants Beads TS741 on eBay (end time 23-Nov-10 08:52:15 GMT)
> 
> Tibetan Silver Lion Charms - Lot 183 on eBay (end time 16-Dec-10 19:27:34 GMT)
> 
> Don't know if those are any good?


Yes I found all those, but (apart from one being in China, so no guarantees to get it before Chrissy) they are different to the lion on the bracelet and I'm a stickler for perfection (or as near as I can get to it) Anyway, you're in luck because I e-mailed the seller I bought the other 2 from and she's still got some so I've just bought another pair and for some reason she's charged me 25p less for these 2! So I know I can make you the earrings for under a fiver! :2thumb:



freekygeeky said:


> I think he needs to carry on with his diet, what do you recon?
> Just wish i could sink my face in to his belly, and blow it, and kiss it, and make funny noises in it (like i do with the other cats)
> image
> image
> image


Oh yes, that tummy cries out for a good blurting - very frustrating! 



sammy1969 said:


> Yay finally have net back at last the exchange had a fault in it which has taken a week to fix.
> 
> Both dogs have been in for ops today and are finally back home. I had a call from the vets whilst Mysty was under as she had a fit of some sort but she is ok but when i went to collect she was still on a drip and at the moment she is very weird in her behaviour almost like she is high. Storm on the other hand is a differnet kettle of fish and I am not sure what to do, He had his lump removed and they say it was benign which is great news but he has a buster collar on and he is continously crying as he hates it.Of course he cant sit down as the lump was right on the end of his stump of a tail but he can lay of course. and he has stitches which are ones he doesnt have to have removed but wish i could make him feel ok and ease his distress, any ideas at all anyone?


I don't think you have much choice about him wearing the buster collar Sammy, because he's very likely to fiddle about with the wound if it's in that area.

I know Skye hated wearing one when he was neutered, so I just kept an eye on the stitches and in a few days when things were settling down I started taking it off when I was in the house and could keep an eye on him, but I always put it on when he was being left on his own.

Ditta I'm about to pm you.


----------



## Shell195

Normans here:flrt: I will get some pics shortly. hes racing round Chris`s bedroom at the minute after eating some food and doesnt seem at all bothered about being somewhere strange. Sophie says he looks like Gollum:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless him!!


----------



## sammy1969

He is crying so hard poor thing not sure it is to do with the collar now as i took it off to adjust it and he still didnt stop it is so heart breaking to hear him cry so bad as he never makes a fuss even when he had the ops when he was apuppy and had a disc in his spine ruptured by the breeder if he doesnt stop by the end of the night think i may call the vets in the morning just to see if there is anything i can do


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> He is crying so hard poor thing not sure it is to do with the collar now as i took it off to adjust it and he still didnt stop it is so heart breaking to hear him cry so bad as he never makes a fuss even when he had the ops when he was apuppy and had a disc in his spine ruptured by the breeder if he doesnt stop by the end of the night think i may call the vets in the morning just to see if there is anything i can do


 
Poor lad, it could well be just a reaction to the anesthetic used. If hes no better in the morning the vet may give you a sedative for him or some painkillers which will help calm him down


----------



## sammy1969

Weird thing is i expected mysty to be the drama today but she is very quiet and mainly sleeping which is good but just so upset that stormy is the way he is Hoping you are right though Shell and it is just where he has been through such a big op today


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> He is crying so hard poor thing not sure it is to do with the collar now as i took it off to adjust it and he still didnt stop it is so heart breaking to hear him cry so bad as he never makes a fuss even when he had the ops when he was apuppy and had a disc in his spine ruptured by the breeder if he doesnt stop by the end of the night think i may call the vets in the morning just to see if there is anything i can do


Shell's right - it could be a reaction to the anaesthetic.

I know, for instance that Afghan Hounds have a very poor tolerance to anaesthetic! Fortunately I was warned when I spayed my bitch that she would make a lot of noise coming around, which was just as well because I could hear here howling from upstairs when I went into my vet's reception to pick her up and she cried and howled all night. 

In fact at one stage I left her to go upstairs to the toilet and when I came down I found her around about the 5th step with her head stuck through the railings and that was easily 6 hours after the anaesthetic! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Yes I found all those, but (apart from one being in China, so no guarantees to get it before Chrissy) they are different to the lion on the bracelet and I'm a stickler for perfection (or as near as I can get to it) Anyway, you're in luck because I e-mailed the seller I bought the other 2 from and she's still got some so I've just bought another pair and for some reason she's charged me 25p less for these 2! So I know I can make you the earrings for under a fiver! :2thumb:


WOO!! Brilliant!  Got Kate's bag charm thingy-ma-jig, too :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Normans here:flrt: I will get some pics shortly. hes racing round Chris`s bedroom at the minute after eating some food and doesnt seem at all bothered about being somewhere strange. Sophie says he looks like Gollum:gasp:


D'awwwww!!!! :flrt:

Just got back from the night time visits to Tesco and Morrisons.... Got cheap pinny gig veg that was being reduced, dinner (pies and veg), and some extras, as well. Most was like 10p!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> WOO!! Brilliant!  Got Kate's bag charm thingy-ma-jig, too :lol2:
> Just got back from the night time visits to Tesco and Morrisons.... Got cheap pinny gig veg that was being reduced, dinner (pies and veg), and some extras, as well. Most was like 10p!!! :2thumb:


Yes, I've still got to make that, cos been concentrating on wrapping Chrissy pressies all weekend, but I'll get it done and then hang onto it until the lions arrive and I've got the earrings made.

I love the reduced food - I seldom ever buy my meat at full price - I buy the reduced stuff and throw it in the freezer!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Yes, I've still got to make that, cos been concentrating on wrapping Chrissy pressies all weekend, but I'll get it done and then hang onto it until the lions arrive and I've got the earrings made.
> 
> *That's brilliant  Thanx a bunch!!! :2thumb:*
> 
> I love the reduced food - I seldom ever buy my meat at full price - I buy the reduced stuff and throw it in the freezer!


*We do that quite a lot, too!! One of the best parts of going late is the "whoopsed" food!! :2thumb:*


----------



## freekygeeky

beautiful
Cats looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue
*should stop looking*


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> image
> image
> beautiful
> Cats looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue
> *should stop looking*


 
I saw those 2 Abys Gina, they belong in breed rescue imo, I think they are in the Scotland area


----------



## Amalthea

Did anybody else have trouble getting on here last night? I gave up in the end and went to bed.


----------



## *H*

Morning everyone. 
Just found out I'm pup sitting for a friend this weekend, 9 week old Collie cross Lab puppy, is it sad I'm really excited about it?


----------



## Amalthea

I'd be stupidly excited, too!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


freekygeeky said:


> image
> image
> beautiful
> Cats looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue
> *should stop looking*





Shell195 said:


> I saw those 2 Abys Gina, they belong in breed rescue imo, I think they are in the Scotland area


Totally agree with you Shell! The Somali Cat Club was alerted to this, because not only did they have these Abyssinians, but they also had a Somali and a couple of variants, all being fostered in Edinburgh.

Emma and I are certain they came from a kitten farmer north of Aberdeen, you might remember I posted about this about a month or 2 ago?

I see the Somali and variants aren't listed - I hope that's because they've found a good home! If they did come from that woman, there's every chance that these aren't Abys, but are in fact variants cos she hadn't a clue what she was doing! :roll:

Apart from her puppy farming and horse farming I now see she's gone into Birds of Prey - Heaven help them!



*H* said:


> Morning everyone.
> Just found out I'm pup sitting for a friend this weekend, 9 week old Collie cross Lab puppy, is it sad I'm really excited about it?


Course it isn't - I'd love to puppy sit if it were possible having 2 cats who don't like dogs and a dog who doesn't like dogs! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

The site was still down when I went to bed about 2.00 am :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Glad it wasn't just me, then!!


----------



## *H*

I havn't got a problem bringing anything in here, both dogs adore other furries. 

It'll be nice to have a pup in the house again.. oh, better get the mop on standby :lol2:


----------



## feorag

*H* said:


> It'll be nice to have a pup in the house again.. oh, better get the mop on standby :lol2:


Guess you will! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> The site was still down when I went to bed about 2.00 am :gasp:


I know! :sad: I went to bed with withdrawal symptoms! :lol2: 
I'd just got an e-mail last night from a cat friend down in Surrey who's Maine **** got his 2nd UK Grand Certificate at the Supreme Cat Show, making him the first UK Grand Red Tabby & White Maine **** in the country and I wanted to put his photograph up! :sad: 

She's made up and so is my friend, Daphne, who bred him. You might remember Daphne is the girl I went to America with all those years ago to buy her new stud boy and breeding queen.

This is Hardy - at home - with Jill his owner and with Daphne his breeder. Now look at that muzzle and you'll see what I mean about what the muzzle should look like on a good Maine ****. Oh, and by the way, he's *10 year old!* So in human years, he's in his mid-late 50's!


----------



## Amalthea

That is one handsome boy!!!! Loving his broad face and big cheeks! I can see he has the same furry feet thing that our old mc cross had (we kept them trimmed)! Louis gets it, too, but not as long as Chester's was.


----------



## *H*

He's huge!! Gorgeous boy though :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yes, he has great toe tufts, but they are a standard requirement and so no-one who's showing a **** would trim them.

It's the same with Somalis - we have to have toe tufts too, so we don't trim ours either.

I still remember when Daphne and I went to Phoenix to look at Debbie's queens and Debbie brought out Kahuna, who was the father of the girl we eventually chose. When Daphne picked him up his head was as wide as Daphne's! We were gobsmacked, as nothing in the UK at that time was anywhere near as big as that!


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> The site was still down when I went to bed about 2.00 am :gasp:


Colin said it started to come back on at about 3:30am, when he was coming to bed but things weren't right as sections had no posts in them.

This morning the Lizard section is missing!!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, hes a very handsome boy:flrt:
Elmo has a crap coat especially in the winter when for some reason he moults it all out, at the minute he has no ruff at all:lol2:
I would be excited about puppy sitting too and my lot love having new babies to stay:flrt:
Norman managed to pee on Chris`s bed last night, he just doesnt seem to like the litter his owner sent(silica gel) as it crunches when he walks in it, so this morning Ive just been out a bought a fine sand type one to see if that helps.
Hes every so sweet but really does look a runty baby and he has the fattest belly I have ever seen, he is also very sniffy with a few sneezes, poor little man doesnt appear to have come from a good breeder at all:bash:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor Norman. Silica gel is far too hard for the soft feet of a little kitten - it'll hurt him - poor wee boy! *shakes head*

Sand will be much better for him!


----------



## Charlibob

Dont think I ever introduced my baby boy to you all. He was my 21st present from my parents as they wanted a present I could keep for years and remember forever, this is Jiminy :flrt::flrt:
Back when he was a baby

















When I picked him at 10 weeks









And hes now huuuuuuge!!! at 5 months old, I cant find the picutres of when he came home at 13 weeks or the ones in between, I think they're on Marks phone :devil:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor Norman. Silica gel is far too hard for the soft feet of a little kitten - it'll hurt him - poor wee boy! *shakes head*
> 
> Sand will be much better for him!


 

Years ago when i bred Siamese one of my kittens was very runty and she ended up with an intersusseption, after her operation she made a great recovery but I kept her back with a view to keeping her as she was so small, when she was nearly 5 months old a lady who bought a kitten from the same litter rang and asked me about her so I gave the kitten to her after a long discussion. The point is I kept hold of her due to her lack of size unlike this breeder has with this kitten:bash: He is the size of a small 6 week old kitten, which in my eyes isnt right at all


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Years ago when i bred Siamese one of my kittens was very runty and she ended up with an intersusseption, after her operation she made a great recovery but I kept her back with a view to keeping her as she was so small, when she was nearly 5 months old a lady who bought a kitten from the same litter rang and asked me about her so I gave the kitten to her after a long discussion. The point is I kept hold of her due to her lack of size unlike this breeder has with this kitten:bash: He is the size of a small 6 week old kitten, which in my eyes isnt right at all


Totally agree, Shell. Anything that didn't look 100% perfect never left my house until it did - whether it was size, sneezing, nervousness, they stayed until I felt they were ready, physically and mentally, to go!

Charli, he's a lovely boy - how's Tabitha dealing with him?


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Totally agree, Shell. Anything that didn't look 100% perfect never left my house until it did - whether it was size, sneezing, nervousness, they stayed until I felt they were ready, physically and mentally, to go!
> 
> Charli, he's a lovely boy - how's Tabitha dealing with him?


Shes fine with him doesn't see him much really, she spends most of the day snoozing in the kitchen window anyway and he likes to be with us at all times (preferably under my feet! I've nearly flattened him many times :lol2 so they just stay away from each other. His breeder was fantastic and gave me pages of instructions on how to do a slow introduction. She wants me to start showing him but have no clue where to start with such a thing his brother from the litter won some things not long ago, she also seems to want us to get into breeding *****, but I don't have the time, money, space etc. to do that. I was amazed when I met his dad he is massive and not fully grown!!!! She imports a few from Germany I think it is.


----------



## sammy1969

That maine coone is lovely and I love the toe tufts Dante and Figaro both have them but Dantes are amazing. 
I am running on adrenalin today as got no sleep due to Storms crying so called the vets and they think he needs to be seen so tomrrow he is of to see them and hopefully get something to help him and I found out he should of come home with some pain meds just incase but the nurse forgot due to worrying about getting Mysty to us as well. It could be due to discomfort or could be tha the is attention seeking but to be honest the fact he doesnt want to be in the same room as me makes me think he isnt just playing for sympathy. He has finally eaten now but he hasnt had anything to drink that i have seen and although he has urinated h doesnt seem to be able to defecate at the moment which i know could be down to the anesthetic. So hopefully from tomorrow everything will be quiet and i will finally get some sleep as i dont think i think i am going to get any tonight again


----------



## freekygeeky

oh poor things 


Shell195 said:


> I saw those 2 Abys Gina, they belong in breed rescue imo, I think they are in the Scotland area





feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Totally agree with you Shell! The Somali Cat Club was alerted to this, because not only did they have these Abyssinians, but they also had a Somali and a couple of variants, all being fostered in Edinburgh.
> 
> Emma and I are certain they came from a kitten farmer north of Aberdeen, you might remember I posted about this about a month or 2 ago?
> 
> I see the Somali and variants aren't listed - I hope that's because they've found a good home! If they did come from that woman, there's every chance that these aren't Abys, but are in fact variants cos she hadn't a clue what she was doing! :roll:
> 
> Apart from her puppy farming and horse farming I now see she's gone into Birds of Prey - Heaven help them!
> 
> Course it isn't - I'd love to puppy sit if it were possible having 2 cats who don't like dogs and a dog who doesn't like dogs! :roll:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> That maine coone is lovely and I love the toe tufts Dante and Figaro both have them but Dantes are amazing.
> I am running on adrenalin today as got no sleep due to Storms crying so called the vets and they think he needs to be seen so tomrrow he is of to see them and hopefully get something to help him and I found out he should of come home with some pain meds just incase but the nurse forgot due to worrying about getting Mysty to us as well. It could be due to discomfort or could be tha the is attention seeking but to be honest the fact he doesnt want to be in the same room as me makes me think he isnt just playing for sympathy. He has finally eaten now but he hasnt had anything to drink that i have seen and although he has urinated h doesnt seem to be able to defecate at the moment which i know could be down to the anesthetic. So hopefully from tomorrow everything will be quiet and i will finally get some sleep as i dont think i think i am going to get any tonight again


Yes, but he wouldn't have had any food after 6:00 the night before, so the 'production line' has probably been held up a bit, so I wouldn't worry too much about that, as long as his bladder is working.


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah thats what I though but watching him run round the field trying to go and not being able to was hard for me Never thought I would be so attached to him as was never going to keep him when he first arived at 16 weeks and unable to walk mind you after 11 years it is amazing just how much your feelings can change and he is my baby boy still after all this time but tomorrow everything should with any luck be sorted for him as at the moment I keep crying as I feel so helpless at not being able to ease his pain


----------



## *H*

When Cass went in to be neutered last year he really made me pay for about a week. 
He'd move his head when I reached out to stroke him, and wouldn't look at me for days. OH said it was because when we turned up at the vets to collect him after, (he was howling and in a state, could hear him from the car park) he was punishing me because 'Mummy' hadn't come straight away when he 'called'. He was absolutely fine with the OH though.
Boys do milk things for all their worth, and even though the vet said he probably wouldn't need pain relief after, I bought some and gave it him anyway just incase.

Hope your boy is ok, and it's just that he's 'being a male'.


----------



## sammy1969

If only it were just that I could understand it and ignore it completely yeah he is male, however in his life he has gone through alot. When I first met him I watched him being kicked 15 feet with a steel toecapped boot by the breeder who wanted me to buy a pooodle puppy instead of this little poodle cross. THis resulted in him having to have an op and being unable to walk for weeks  yet he made no fuss at all no crying at all. When I had him neutured he came home feeling sorry for himself admittedly but still didnt cry like he is this time so i know it isnt him just reacting to having to have this op. Yes I do think he may be a little upset with me who wouldnt be under the circumstances but I have never known my little man to cry like he is now I am trying ot take no notice just incase it was attention seeking but to be honest I dont think it is as regardless of whether he is oin the same room as me or not he is still crying. It is his choice where he goes in the flat so if he wanted to make me feel bad he could do it in the same but he is doing it wherever he is.
And he is doing it to my partner too so think he is in pain more than anything.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Did anybody else have trouble getting on here last night? I gave up in the end and went to bed.


Yep, me & Tom were talking on Facebook chat all night, we were sooo bored!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, me & Tom were talking on Facebook chat all night, we were sooo bored!


i wasn't bored i enjoyed our convo


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i wasn't bored i enjoyed our convo


Soz mate, I meant we were bored of continually trying to get on the forum. I enjoyed our conversation too : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Seen the Chosing A Puppy thread, & a certain someone's posts? Im so tempted to bring up the mop thing..... :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Seen the Chosing A Puppy thread, & a certain someone's posts? Im so tempted to bring up the mop thing..... :whistling2:


 would this be a sertian person ending in a 2 :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> would this be a sertian person ending in a 2 :lol2:


Quite possibly! Their avatar picture is probably a photo of her! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Quite possibly! Their avatar picture is probably a photo of her! :lol2:


 that is the picture i get when i see her name and read her posts


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> that is the picture i get when i see her name and read her posts


:lol2: :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, whats happened in here? The last post is mine from earlier!!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

I came on about half an hour ago and there was nothing, so I went and played Free Cell! :roll:

Now I'm going to bed! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I came on about half an hour ago and there was nothing, so I went and played Free Cell! :roll:
> 
> Now I'm going to bed! :lol2:


Leaving me all on my lonesome?!? :lol2:
Goodnight hun xx


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I came on about half an hour ago and there was nothing, so I went and played Free Cell! :roll:
> 
> Now I'm going to bed! :lol2:


 i went to play on my ps3


----------



## Shell195

Ive been busy working, sorting animals and playing with Norman:whistling2:
Heres a couple of bad photos of Norman(the batteries were nearly dead and the cats have peed on the new ones in the charger:bash I will take better ones tomorrow

He is now using his litter tray perfectly


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive been busy working, sorting animals and playing with Norman:whistling2:
> Heres a couple of bad photos of Norman(the batteries were nearly dead and the cats have peed on the new ones in the charger:bash I will take better ones tomorrow
> 
> image
> image


 grandma oh what big ears you have


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> grandma oh what big ears you have


 
They have enormous ears, especially when kittens:lol2:

ETA I could hear a strange loud noise and it turns out it was an owl in our small apple tree


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive been busy working, sorting animals and playing with Norman:whistling2:
> Heres a couple of bad photos of Norman(the batteries were nearly dead and the cats have peed on the new ones in the charger:bash I will take better ones tomorrow
> 
> He is now using his litter tray perfectly
> 
> image
> image


Aaawwwww, Norman wants to come & live with meeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aaawwwww, Norman wants to come & live with meeeeeeeee!!!!!


 i see what you mean on the puppy thread coll did you see my post


----------



## Shell195

Norman needs to stay with me:devil: Maybe i should tell the owners I have mislaid him:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i see what you mean on the puppy thread coll did you see my post


Yes mate. She more or less said that I definately dont have kids because she knows Im gay! So gay people cant have kids then? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Norman needs to stay with me:devil: Maybe i should tell the owners I have mislaid him:whistling2:


Tell them he has run away to Preston....... :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes mate. She more or less said that I definately dont have kids because she knows Im gay! So gay people cant have kids then? :whistling2:


 
Thats rubbish, plenty of gay people have kids. I think shes led a sheltered life:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes mate. She more or less said that I definately dont have kids because she knows Im gay! So gay people cant have kids then? :whistling2:


 thats how i read it tbh, guess she's never heard of surrogates or adoptions then


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Tell them he has run away to Preston....... :whistling2:


 
I somehow dont think she would believe me:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats rubbish, plenty of gay people have kids. I think shes led a sheltered life:lol2:





tomwilson said:


> thats how i read it tbh, guess she's never heard of surrogates or adoptions then


She probably doesn't get out much, spends too much time letting her kid terrorise her dogs!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I somehow dont think she would believe me:lol2:


Oh she would! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> She probably doesn't get out much, spends too much time letting her kid terrorise her dogs!


PMSL :roll2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Oh she would! :whistling2:


 
Norman is her baby, even though when she comes to collect him I will have had him for 15 days and she only had him for 5 days:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> PMSL :roll2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman is her baby, even though when she comes to collect him I will have had him for 15 days and she only had him for 5 days:bash:


Aww, bless!


----------



## Amalthea

Norman is super adorable!!! And how awesome to have an owl visit you!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Aaawwwww, Norman wants to come & live with meeeeeeeee!!!!!





Shell195 said:


> Norman needs to stay with me:devil: Maybe i should tell the owners I have mislaid him:whistling2:





Zoo-Man said:


> Tell them he has run away to Preston....... :whistling2:





Shell195 said:


> I somehow dont think she would believe me:lol2:





Zoo-Man said:


> Oh she would! :whistling2:


 
That ugly thing wouldn't get through this door!!!!!! Colin you can't have everything you see!!!

So shell WILL NOT mislay her!!! :whip::whip::whip:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> That ugly thing wouldn't get through this door!!!!!! Colin you can't have everything you see!!!
> 
> So shell WILL NOT mislay *her!!!* :whip::whip::whip:


 

Dont you mean him:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Shell195 said:


> Norman needs to stay with me:devil: Maybe i should tell the owners I have mislaid him:whistling2:





Shell195 said:


> Thats rubbish, plenty of gay people have kids. I think shes led a sheltered life:lol2: Norman is her baby, even though when she comes to collect him I will have had him for 15 days and she only had him for 5 days:bash:


:gasp: I didn't realise she'd had him first! I thought he'd come to you straight from the breeder! :gasp: Imao he should have come straight to you from the breeder and then to his owner when she got home! Technically that means he's been moved into a new home 4 times in 3 weeks! :gasp: Poor little fella! :bash:

If you want my honest opinion if you have any doubts about his physical condition when it's time for him to go, maybe you should explain your worries about him being undersized and not very well when he arrived and suggest that he needs to stay a week or so longer until you are sure he's OK - we all know what stress can do to a cat, let alone a kitten. 

I'm sure you agree that if Asbo had come to you un-neutered and been given a chance to settle first without the stress of an operation days beforehand, he may not have succumbed to FIP?


CE1985F said:


> That ugly thing wouldn't get through this door!!!!!! Colin you can't have everything you see!!!
> 
> So shell WILL NOT mislay her!!! :whip::whip::whip:


Colin! :gasp:

You are such a bossy man!! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Thats rubbish, plenty of gay people have kids. I think shes led a sheltered life:lol2:


Nah! She's just very opinionated - her way or the Highway! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> :gasp: I didn't realise she'd had him first! I thought he'd come to you straight from the breeder! :gasp: Imao he should have come straight to you from the breeder and then to his owner when she got home! Technically that means he's been moved into a new home 4 times in 3 weeks! :gasp: Poor little fella! :bash:
> 
> If you want my honest opinion if you have any doubts about his physical condition when it's time for him to go, maybe you should explain your worries about him being undersized and not very well when he arrived and suggest that he needs to stay a week or so longer until you are sure he's OK - we all know what stress can do to a cat, let alone a kitten.
> 
> I'm sure you agree that if Asbo had come to you un-neutered and been given a chance to settle first without the stress of an operation days beforehand, he may not have succumbed to FIP?
> 
> 
> I doubt she would agree to this as hes a handbag kitten and even goes out non food shopping with her:bash:
> Asbo will be at the front of my mind for the rest of my days  It just shows what stress can do to a kitten
> 
> Im glad to say this morning the very well behaved, sleepy kitten she described has vanished and in his place is a naughty, bouncy, very playful kitten, just like a sphynx should be:2thumb: His owner explained how he couldnt get up the stairs by himself:gasp: well, now he can scale Chris`s very high double bed and does Simons cat impressions in the middle of the night LMAO:roll2: Im not sure if Chris finds it as funny:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin! :gasp:
> 
> 
> You are such a bossy man!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Dont you mean Clark:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Nah! She's just very opinionated - her way or the Highway! :lol2:


I was just being polite:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I doubt she would agree to this as hes a handbag kitten and even goes out non food shopping with her:bash:
> Asbo will be at the front of my mind for the rest of my days :sad: It just shows what stress can do to a kitten :sad:
> 
> Im glad to say this morning the very well behaved, sleepy kitten she described has vanished and in his place is a naughty, bouncy, very playful kitten, just like a sphynx should be:2thumb: His owner explained how he couldnt get up the stairs by himself:gasp: well, now he can scale Chris`s very high double bed and does Simons cat impressions in the middle of the night LMAO:roll2: Im not sure if Chris finds it as funny:whistling2:


Oh FFS!!! Silly woman, no wonder he doesn't do much at home, he's probably exhausted being carted around!!!


Shell195 said:


> Dont you mean Clark:whistling2:


Of course I did, but you know I'm old and get all my names mixed up. If both their names didn't start with 'C' I wouldn't have done that! :roll:


Shell195 said:


> I was just being polite:whistling2:


Daft clot! :lol2: I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about the person who was ssiping Colin off on the puppy thread!


----------



## feorag

Oh! I see! this written word thing is so easily misinterpreted! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh FFS!!! Silly woman, no wonder he doesn't do much at home, he's probably exhausted being carted around!!!
> Of course I did, but you know I'm old and get all my names mixed up. If both their names didn't start with 'C' I wouldn't have done that! :roll:
> Daft clot! :lol2: *I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about the person who was ssiping Colin off on the puppy thread![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I meant my reply about her was just a polite reply and not what I really meant:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh! I see! this written word thing is so easily misinterpreted! :lol2:


 
Now we are cross posting again:lol2:


----------



## Alex

Evening 

Long time no speak....


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Dont you mean him:whistling2:


Ooops, sorry! :blush:



feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> :gasp: I didn't realise she'd had him first! I thought he'd come to you straight from the breeder! :gasp: Imao he should have come straight to you from the breeder and then to his owner when she got home! Technically that means he's been moved into a new home 4 times in 3 weeks! :gasp: Poor little fella! :bash:
> 
> If you want my honest opinion if you have any doubts about his physical condition when it's time for him to go, maybe you should explain your worries about him being undersized and not very well when he arrived and suggest that he needs to stay a week or so longer until you are sure he's OK - we all know what stress can do to a cat, let alone a kitten.
> 
> I'm sure you agree that if Asbo had come to you un-neutered and been given a chance to settle first without the stress of an operation days beforehand, he may not have succumbed to FIP?
> *Colin! :gasp:*
> 
> *You are such a bossy man!! :lol2:*
> *Nah! She's just very opinionated - her way or the Highway! :lol2:*


I'm sure you mean CLARK!!! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> Oh! I see! this written word thing is so easily misinterpreted! :lol2:





Shell195 said:


> *I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about the person who was ssiping Colin off on the puppy thread *I meant my reply about her was just a polite reply and not what I really meant:lol2:


That's well weird because you clarified what you meant by your post and then I posted about the written word, so how does my post appear *before* yours.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's well weird because you clarified what you meant by your post and then I posted about the written word, so how does my post appear *before* yours.


 

If you look on a few threads its happened there too, well weird:crazy:

Look at the last couple of posts on here(tds79 and Habu) http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/612534-pound-dogs-3.html

Other people have noticed it too http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/613835-what-up-posts-being-all.html#post7369597


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from Tesco getting dinner stuff for Thanksgiving tomorrow and using £20 of our club card vouchers to double up and get some clothes for Gary's sister and a cardigan for me for work! Got £40 worth of clothes for nothing! WOO!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> If you look on a few threads its happened there too, well weird:crazy:
> 
> Look at the last couple of posts on here(tds79 and Habu) http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/612534-pound-dogs-3.html


 Yes, I noticed on the handfeeding baby chihuahua thread that you answered her and she answered you then I joined in, but my post is above her! Gremlins, methinks! :gasp:



Amalthea said:


> Just got back from Tesco getting dinner stuff for Thanksgiving tomorrow and using £20 of our club card vouchers to double up and get some clothes for Gary's sister and a cardigan for me for work! Got £40 worth of clothes for nothing! WOO!!


I had £35's worth of vouchers saved up a couple of months ago and doubled up to get Elise a high chair, baby play mat and a pair of cot sheets! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Tis brilliant!!!!  I'm very pleased!


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone just a quick pop in tonight as I am so knackered. Had no sleep last night again as Storm cried all night once again. However went back to the vets this morning and got him some pain relief and he seems to be able to sleep and is not crying anywhere near as much just when he tries to sit down as the wound is right on the end of his tail. So hoping tonight I will get some sleep at last. Was quite pleased wiht the bill this time as it was only £2.63 where as i was expecting over £30 with consultation so that was a bonus.


----------



## feorag

Forgot to tell you the lion charms arrived today! :2thumb:

Roz has just phoned tonight to say that they've all been ill, but Eve is still pretty bad and she doesn't want to send her to school tomorrow, so I've to go there for 10:00 tomorrow, so I won't get them made up tomorrow, but hopefully I'll get them done on Friday. I'm assuming you would want hematite the same as the necklace????


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone just a quick pop in tonight as I am so knackered. Had no sleep last night again as Storm cried all night once again. However went back to the vets this morning and got him some pain relief and he seems to be able to sleep and is not crying anywhere near as much just when he tries to sit down as the wound is right on the end of his tail. So hoping tonight I will get some sleep at last. Was quite pleased wiht the bill this time as it was only £2.63 where as i was expecting over £30 with consultation so that was a bonus.


 
Good news about Storm. Im glad the vets never charged a consult as it was their fault he got sent home without pain relief in the first place:bash:
I hope you all get a good nights sleep tonight


----------



## sammy1969

Thanx Shell thing is Glyn sleeps right through it (typical male I suppose) it is only me as a light sleeper at the best of times that gets to stay awake due to the noise. I hadn't thought about their mistake hence the no charge today. At least he is quiet now so i can nap if I want to but think I will try to stay awake for another couple of hours.


----------



## feorag

Hi Sammy - I'm pleased that you've finally got some pain relief for the poor boy, but I would have said your vet visit was part of the post-operative care and you shouldn't pay for a consultation fee for that!

BTW Sammy I keep meaning to ask you, your critters don't do well on bonfire night do they? I bought some Zylkene to try on Skye and it came with a Sound Desensitisation Programme and CD. 

Loud noises like fireworks don't bother him at all, so it's no good to me - do you want it to try out on yours??


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Forgot to tell you the lion charms arrived today! :2thumb:
> 
> Roz has just phoned tonight to say that they've all been ill, but Eve is still pretty bad and she doesn't want to send her to school tomorrow, so I've to go there for 10:00 tomorrow, so I won't get them made up tomorrow, but hopefully I'll get them done on Friday. I'm assuming you would want hematite the same as the necklace????


Take your time  No rush  And, yes please, the same hematite beads :2thumb: You're a star!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Just found Hoggle, my miserable old man of a hedgiepig gone  I'll miss him, even though he was a grumpy little so&so.....  He was a very old man, though. *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, so sorry to hear that Jen! :sad: Poor Hoggle.

But that first photo of him self-anointing is brilliant - what a tongue! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

He was an old guy and starting to really show his age, so I've been expecting it, but it sucks. He was an absolute misery guts, but he was MY misery guts. 

*nods* I love that pic of him anointing  I was quite proud of it, even if it's a bit blurry.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just found Hoggle, my miserable old man of a hedgiepig gone  I'll miss him, even though he was a grumpy little so&so.....  He was a very old man, though. *sigh*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 

Awww so sorry Jen :grouphug:

RIP Hoggle x


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx


----------



## feorag

Well that's me off to bed now. Trust me to be late on the night before the one morning when I have to be up early! :roll:

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## RepBex

Question for you cat people 

A 9 month old done male kitten has really really bad wind and i mean fall off your chair chokeing bad wind. he did have really bad runny poos and we changed his food and cut out fish which has stopped the runs but he still has bad gas ....... :bash:

i love him dearly but i dont know whats wrong do you think he could be allergic to something else aswell ?

any ideas please ?


----------



## Shell195

RepBex said:


> Question for you cat people
> 
> A 9 month old done male kitten has really really bad wind and i mean fall off your chair chokeing bad wind. he did have really bad runny poos and we changed his food and cut out fish which has stopped the runs but he still has bad gas ....... :bash:
> 
> i love him dearly but i dont know whats wrong do you think he could be allergic to something else aswell ?
> 
> any ideas please ?


 
What brand food do you feed him?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Just found Hoggle, my miserable old man of a hedgiepig gone  I'll miss him, even though he was a grumpy little so&so.....  He was a very old man, though. *sigh*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aww, sorry to hear about your hog Jen. RIP old fella!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just found Hoggle, my miserable old man of a hedgiepig gone  I'll miss him, even though he was a grumpy little so&so.....  He was a very old man, though. *sigh*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 sorry about hoggle jen, how old was he. RIP. hoggle


----------



## RepBex

Whiskers / whiskers simply and there dry biccys


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Well we've got nearly 4" of snow here this morning, so an early start for me cos everyone will likely be driving at 20mph and it'll take me twice as long to get to Roz's


RepBex said:


> Whiskers / whiskers simply and there dry biccys


I think it could be the Whiskas causing the wind. I stopped feeding Whiskas over 20 years ago because I just didn't rate it as a suitable food for my cats.

Out of interest what were you feeding when he had the runny poos?


----------



## Amalthea

Hoggle was four and a half. Hogs are supposed to have a 4-7 year lifespan, so I'm happy with his age. And I've been having to help him in and out of bed lately, too, so I think it's best.

I am so jealous, Eileen!!! I want snow! *pouts*


----------



## feorag

You can have it as far as I'm concerned! It took me twice as long to get to Roz's this morning - I didn't get over 10mph until I was out of Cramlington! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I love the snow!! I am really hoping we get some this way!


----------



## ditta

sorry to hear about hoggle jen, rip old man



im awake sfter sleeping really well last night, well pill induces but great sleep all the same:lol2:

we got no snow but by god its cold:devil:

havnt catched up yet but if any important news please repeat for dear old me:flrt:


----------



## ditta

just watching advert on tv bout guide dogs, my question, do they check on the new owners of guide dogs or if you blind/partially sighted you get on anyway, someone i know keeps saying shes getting a guide dog and we are all in uproar as if she does we gunna kidnap it she cant look after herself never mind anything else, and her daughter is in the sole care of my sister cos she couldnt look after her either!!!!!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Hoggle was four and a half. Hogs are supposed to have a 4-7 year lifespan, so I'm happy with his age. And I've been having to help him in and out of bed lately, too, so I think it's best.
> 
> I am so jealous, Eileen!!! I want snow! *pouts*


 ohh he was an old man wast he


Amalthea said:


> Oh, I love the snow!! I am really hoping we get some this way!


 i like snow too. diana hates it


----------



## feorag

Ditta I would imagine that homes and new owners are very carefully and stringently checked out before a blind person can take a guide dog home.

They have to do proper training with the guide dog, to be sure they are bonded and the owner can properly care for the dog and I'm would surely hope that after the owner has taken the dog home, that they would do regular checks for a while afterwards to make sure the dog is being looked after properly.


----------



## tomwilson

ooooo just thought.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING JEN


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> ohh he was an old man wast he
> 
> i like snow too. diana hates it


 
Yup... Old man. Cleaned out the gliders and took out his bed (he lived with them) 

Snow's brilliant!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Ditta I would imagine that homes and new owners are very carefully and stringently checked out before a blind person can take a guide dog home.
> 
> They have to do proper training with the guide dog, to be sure they are bonded and the owner can properly care for the dog and I'm would surely hope that after the owner has taken the dog home, that they would do regular checks for a while afterwards to make sure the dog is being looked after properly.


 i bloody hope so eileen, we never thought she had a sight problem, but then was rehoused to a blind assissted flat, she carries a white stick occasionally, and sometimes says she cant see but she texts without help, reads texts without speciall equipment, walks places without her stick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Can everybody send me a PM with their address in (for Christmas cards)?? I've got yours still, Eileen, so don't worry about it  x


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> ooooo just thought.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING JEN


We cross posted earlier and only just saw this :blush: Thanx a bunch!! It's just Gary and I this year, cuz nobody can make it that normally comes over for Turkey Day.... So we're having a chicken instead :lol2: The chicken's cooking now, got my marshmallowy sweet taters all smooshed and ready for the oven, carrots cut up and waiting to boil, taters all ready, and rolls... Gonna take a bath and then finish everything up.

Been a busy day, cuz I cleaned the gliders and pinny gigs, as well :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, you keep your bloody snow over there, don't send it over this side! Snow has one good use however - it is easier to see where the dog's pooh in the garden! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, you keep your bloody snow over there, don't send it over this side! Snow has one good use however - it is easier to see where the dog's pooh in the garden! :lol2:


Shush you!!! *pokes*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Shush you!!! *pokes*


Well if it snows in the North West, you can come & grit my paths missus!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well *WHEN* it snows in the North West, you can come & grit my paths missus!!! :lol2:


 
Ive fixed the above for you:lol2:

Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary all day.
I thought of you Eileen when I heard about the snow:lol2:
Weve taken in 3 Siamese cats off the waiting list today, 1 Chocolate point 9 month old entire male, 1 Caramel tabby point entire male and a Seal tabby point spayed girl. They come from a breeder who imo is barmy:whistling2:
She said that the breed club cant help her and she has to many cats and cant cope due to ill health:whip: She also breeds cornish rex. You may have heard of her Eileen, if her cats are as good as she says they are:whistling2:
The poor cats are mortified:bash:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i bloody hope so eileen, we never thought she had a sight problem, but then was rehoused to a blind assissted flat, she carries a white stick occasionally, and sometimes says she cant see but she texts without help, reads texts without speciall equipment, walks places without her stick!!!!!!!!!


Well, she ain't blind then is she! 


Shell, I get so annoyed at breeders who keep too many kittens, end up over-stocked and then 'shift them on'! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Just called Mom to wish her and everybody down there a Happy Thanksgiving and my Gammy isn't right. They think her lymphoma is back. Mom put her on the phone, but she just doesn't sound like Gammy. She said "Jenny" twice, but it wasn't like herself. And then Mom came back, saying she couldn't hear me, so she'd give Gammy a hug for me. It's been a pretty shit couple of days......


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just called Mom to wish her and everybody down there a Happy Thanksgiving and my Gammy isn't right. They think her lymphoma is back. Mom put her on the phone, but she just doesn't sound like Gammy. She said "Jenny" twice, but it wasn't like herself. And then Mom came back, saying she couldn't hear me, so she'd give Gammy a hug for me. It's been a pretty shit couple of days......


 sorry jen hopefully she's just a bit under the weather and will be ok in a few days. bt we'll keep our fingers coss just incase


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Just called Mom to wish her and everybody down there a Happy Thanksgiving and my Gammy isn't right. They think her lymphoma is back. Mom put her on the phone, but she just doesn't sound like Gammy. She said "Jenny" twice, but it wasn't like herself. And then Mom came back, saying she couldn't hear me, so she'd give Gammy a hug for me. It's been a pretty shit couple of days......


Oh dear Jen! I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother!! I hope she's OK.


----------



## Amalthea

The doctors have her on vicadin til they get the results back (that's due thursday next week)....


----------



## feorag

Fingers crossed it helps her then!


----------



## Shell195

Sorry about Gammy Jen, I hope she gets well soon


----------



## CE1985F

Sorry to hear about your Gammy Jen, fingers crossed the result come back all clear.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx guys.... My Gammy is one of the best people I have ever had the pleasure of meeting... the world needs her.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive fixed the above for you:lol2:
> 
> Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary all day.
> I thought of you Eileen when I heard about the snow:lol2:
> Weve taken in 3 Siamese cats off the waiting list today, 1 Chocolate point 9 month old entire male, 1 Caramel tabby point entire male and a Seal tabby point spayed girl. They come from a breeder who imo is barmy:whistling2:
> She said that the breed club cant help her and she has to many cats and cant cope due to ill health:whip: She also breeds cornish rex. You may have heard of her Eileen, if her cats are as good as she says they are:whistling2:
> The poor cats are mortified:bash:


Aww, poor Siamese! Ask Clark nicely if they can come here to live with my 2 Siamese! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today, whilst we took Clark's mum shopping, he insisted I get some pencils. I asked him why, but he wouldn't say. Im getting the impression he wants to get me into drawing again (I haven't done it for a while), but I don't know why. The other morning, I was hinting at him for Meerkats, & there was a piece of paper next to me, so I grabbed it & a biro, & did a quick doodle of a Meerkat stood on its hind legs on look-out duty, with the savannah in the background, sun in the sky, & the silouette of an eagle above. He took it & scanned it onto the computer, but wont tell me why or what he has done with it. Curious!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Today, whilst we took Clark's mum shopping, he insisted I get some pencils. I asked him why, but he wouldn't say. Im getting the impression he wants to get me into drawing again (I haven't done it for a while), but I don't know why. The other morning, I was hinting at him for Meerkats, & there was a piece of paper next to me, so I grabbed it & a biro, & did a quick doodle of a Meerkat stood on its hind legs on look-out duty, with the savannah in the background, sun in the sky, & the silouette of an eagle above. He took it & scanned it onto the computer, but wont tell me why or what he has done with it. Curious!


 do share any doodles yo do mate. any way i'm off to bed soon you'll have to take the night shift without me tonight


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Today, whilst we took Clark's mum shopping, he insisted I get some pencils. I asked him why, but he wouldn't say. Im getting the impression he wants to get me into drawing again (I haven't done it for a while), but I don't know why. The other morning, I was hinting at him for Meerkats, & there was a piece of paper next to me, so I grabbed it & a biro, & did a quick doodle of a Meerkat stood on its hind legs on look-out duty, with the savannah in the background, sun in the sky, & the silouette of an eagle above. He took it & scanned it onto the computer, but wont tell me why or what he has done with it. Curious!


hes using it as an example of your work so he can sell you into art slavery


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hes using it as an example of your work so he can sell you into art slavery


Mmm, could be! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, could be! :whistling2:


i bid £1.50


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i bid £1.50


 £1.55 in the corner


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> £1.55 in the corner


£1.66
thought you were going :whip::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> £1.66
> thought you were going :whip::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 listening to songs on you tube

£1.72 to the man in a tophat and monocule


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> listening to songs on you tube
> 
> £1.72 to the man in a tophat and monocule


£2.00 and living in a house close to africas


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> £2.00 and living in a house close to africas


 3.50 and possibly a half price day to chester zoo next year: victory:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> 3.50 and possibly a half price day to chester zoo next year: victory:


£4.00 and the chance to cuddle baby meerkats


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> £4.00 and the chance to cuddle baby meerkats


 :gasp: i'm telling you shouldn't be pimping out baby meerkats


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: i'm telling you shouldn't be pimping out baby meerkats


i win yay  
i also have cake i can tempt col with 
i will let you borrow him tho lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i win yay
> i also have cake i can tempt col with
> i will let you borrow him tho lol


 oh i thought you where bidding on his art it fine you can have him, i think he needs littertraining anyway:Na_Na_Na_Na:


only kidding coll you know a luvs ya, but not in that way you don't have big enough boobage and the V TO C ratio would be shot from the get go: victory:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> oh i thought you where bidding on his art it fine you can have him, i think he needs littertraining anyway:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> only kidding coll you know a luvs ya, but not in that way you don't have big enough boobage and the V TO C ratio would be shot from the get go: victory:


he could get implants?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i win yay
> i also have cake i can tempt col with
> i will let you borrow him tho lol


So for a couple of quid, I have to go live with you, but I get to eat cake & cuddle Meerkats? And you will send me out to others who are willing to pay for the privelidge? ............


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> So for a couple of quid, I have to go live with you, but I get to eat cake & cuddle Meerkats? And you will send me out to others who are willing to pay for the privelidge? ............


im failing to see a negative here


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im failing to see a negative here


:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Today, whilst we took Clark's mum shopping, he insisted I get some pencils. I asked him why, but he wouldn't say. Im getting the impression he wants to get me into drawing again (I haven't done it for a while), but I don't know why. The other morning, I was hinting at him for Meerkats, & there was a piece of paper next to me, so I grabbed it & a biro, & did a quick doodle of a Meerkat stood on its hind legs on look-out duty, with the savannah in the background, sun in the sky, & the silouette of an eagle above. He took it & scanned it onto the computer, but wont tell me why or what he has done with it. Curious!





tomwilson said:


> do share any doodles yo do mate. any way i'm off to bed soon you'll have to take the night shift without me tonight


Here you go!!!


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> i win yay
> i also have cake i can tempt col with
> i will let you borrow him tho lol


You'd soon get rid of the fuzzy so and so!!!



tomwilson said:


> oh i thought you where bidding on his art it fine you can have him, i think he needs littertraining anyway:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> only kidding coll you know a luvs ya, but not in that way you don't have big enough boobage and the V TO C ratio would be shot from the get go: victory:





ami_j said:


> he could get implants?


He doesn't need any implants, he's got big enough one's as it is! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Colin/Clark have you ever considered that you're at a disadvantage cos you both come onto this thread and live together? You can't have a good moan about each other without the other one finding out! :lol2:

And of course a lot of your secrets are shared! 

I didn't know you had manboobs Colin! :roll2: PMSL!

ETA: Just remembered that I didn't say that was a good sketch Colin, especially if it was a doodle rather than you sat down to actually draw!

*AND!!!* My first Christmas card has just been delivered! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> You'd soon get rid of the fuzzy so and so!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need any implants, he's got big enough one's as it is! :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

"Morning" everybody


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Colin/Clark have you ever considered that you're at a disadvantage cos you both come onto this thread and live together? You can't have a good moan about each other without the other one finding out! :lol2:
> 
> And of course a lot of your secrets are shared!
> 
> I didn't know you had manboobs Colin! :roll2: PMSL!
> 
> ETA: Just remembered that I didn't say that was a good sketch Colin, especially if it was a doodle rather than you sat down to actually draw!
> 
> *AND!!!* My first Christmas card has just been delivered! :gasp:


:whistling2::whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> "Morning" everybody


Don't you mean afternoon!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

That too


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Don't you mean afternoon!!! :whistling2:


:lol2: I know I'm not an early starter, but 10:45am was still morning when I grew up! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta

ive been up a while too, no sister fridaY today as ive had a terrible night, cat fell down the staits on her back and bottom.......she could hardly move all night so kept me awake with her moaning lol, i dont blame her she couldnt help it but it ruined my sleeping pill cos if i dont drop off in silence i t doesnt work, lol, she has gone to work:gasp: and ive got live food to get but i do that later after quite a few coffys:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I just didn't wanna get out of bed this morning. I knew we hadn't gotten any snow, cuz Gary woulda said so, so no excitement  And I am feeling a bit MEH still today.


----------



## Amalthea

I am about ready to claim for my phone on my insurance (since it still doesn't work after a dip in the ocean).... Sooooo..... Should I say that it was either lost or stolen while out shopping or stick with the water damage story? Just worried if I stick with water damage, they'll want to try to fix it and they'll be able to tell it's old water damage.....


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> I am about ready to claim for my phone on my insurance (since it still doesn't work after a dip in the ocean).... Sooooo..... Should I say that it was either lost or stolen while out shopping or stick with the water damage story? Just worried if I stick with water damage, they'll want to try to fix it and they'll be able to tell it's old water damage.....


 always tell the truth jen, you wouldnt believe what they can tell from the info your sim sends:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

My SIM is in another phone 

But it was damaged BEFORE I got it insured :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> My SIM is in another phone
> 
> But it was damaged BEFORE I got it insured :whistling2:


 but they will know your sim has been used in another phone, so if you 'lost it' how come you still have sim??????

they wont be able to tell how old water is i dont think


----------



## Amalthea

Right, ok.... Was thinking I'd just drop it in water again, anyways, to make it look more recent.


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Right, ok.... Was thinking I'd just drop it in water again, anyways, to make it look more recent.


 yea buttery fingers:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> ive been up a while too, no sister fridaY today as ive had a terrible night, cat fell down the staits on her back and bottom.......she could hardly move all night so kept me awake with her moaning lol, i dont blame her she couldnt help it but it ruined my sleeping pill cos if i dont drop off in silence i t doesnt work, lol, she has gone to work:gasp: and ive got live food to get but i do that later after quite a few coffys:lol2:


Poor Cat - I'm surprised she managed to get to work today, but I know her 'sick' situation at work is a bit precarious, so doubtless she felt she had to go???

I need silence from snoring to get to sleep, which is why it takes me so long. I'm gonna try one of these music pillows to see if it helps calm me down and dilutes the sound of Barry's snoring.



Amalthea said:


> I just didn't wanna get out of bed this morning. I knew we hadn't gotten any snow, cuz Gary woulda said so, so no excitement  And I am feeling a bit MEH still today.


I didn't either Jen, I must have lain for almost an hour before I got up and would happily have stayed there all day!


----------



## Amalthea

Do you think I should tell them that we tried to get it fixed? So it's been a few weeks and no change?


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Do you think I should tell them that we tried to get it fixed? So it's been a few weeks and no change?


 just say you were letting it dry out, dont say you been tinkering wiv it:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Kay.... Will say it fell in the toilet, so that can explain why it looks a bit worse for wear... Fell from a high spot and landed on the porcelain


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Kay.... Will say it fell in the toilet, so that can explain why it looks a bit worse for wear... Fell from a high spot and landed on the porcelain


 yeah that will stop them poking about in it too much:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Especially if it wasn't flushed :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Especially if it wasn't flushed :whistling2:


 exactly :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, that went well...... They're sending out info for me to send the phone to them.


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Well, that went well...... They're sending out info for me to send the phone to them.


 :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon people. I was up at 9 and have only just sat down, Ive got half an hour before Im off to work:whip:
I hope Cat is feeling less achey when she gets in from work
Jen be careful they dont find out its saltwater if you arent telling them about its dip in the sea, Im sure they can tell as salt water corrodes.


----------



## Amalthea

Will drop it in the toilet with bleach or something....


----------



## feorag

That's exactly what I thought at first. Salt water corrosion will be much worse than fresh water corrosion, even if you do add the element of urine! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, hopefully it works.... We shall see. I told her it fell out of my pocket as I was standing up :blush:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Well, hopefully it works.... We shall see. I told her it fell out of my pocket as I was standing up :blush:


maybe you were at the public toilets on formby beach and the salt water must have infultrated ther loos there????

and they never gonna believe you stand up to pee


----------



## Amalthea

Plausible.....


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> maybe you were at the public toilets on formby beach and the salt water must have infultrated ther loos there????
> 
> and they never gonna believe you stand up to pee


Just say you suffer from salty wee! :rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> just say you suffer from salty wee! :rotfl:


 
*lol*


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> :lol2: I know I'm not an early starter, but 10:45am was still morning when I grew up! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It was 12:25 when jen posted! So that is afternoon!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CE1985F

When i went downstairs this morning and walked into the living room i had a surprise waiting for me on the chimney breast!!!!!










Colin said he did this at 4am before going to bed!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Hinting isn't so subtle, eh?


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Hinting isn't so subtle, eh?


Not one of his strong points!!!!! Good job we're decorating the living room soon.


----------



## Amalthea

Just put on my robe, cuz I was cold, and thought "I give Louis 2 minutes before he begs to jump up".... He took less than 1..... He LOVES my pink fluffy robe!!!










Kneading my boob....


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> It was 12:25 when jen posted! So that is afternoon!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:rotfl: I thought you were referring to me cos you quoted me first! I'm such a morning person! :roll:

Well that's me off out with the dog to brave the extra snow that has fallen this morning - it's now 5" thick and worse to come by the sound of the weather forecast

I'm supposed to be face painting in Wooler, right in the middle of the Cheviot Hills tomorrow, but it's not a good road to drive in weather like this, assuming that the snow hasn't drifted across the road, so I'm thinking I might need to cancel!


----------



## ditta

:gasp::gasp:eileen how dare you have a life outside sitting criticising people with cats, i hope you have let yours out of the cellar this week:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp:eileen how dare you have a life outside sitting criticising people with cats, i hope you have let yours out of the cellar this week:gasp::gasp:


 
Oooh!! What have I missed??? :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! What have I missed??? :lol2:


 checvk fedup with m cat:whip:


----------



## freekygeeky

Everyone has heard of Serious cat..
well here is Scoobys impression..


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> checvk fedup with m cat:whip:


Will do! :2thumb:



freekygeeky said:


> Everyone has heard of Serious cat..
> well here is Scoobys impression..
> 
> image


"We are not amused"


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> "We are not amused"


haha!! *giggle*


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> checvk fedup with m cat:whip:


Oh my.... Somebody's throwing a bit of a temper tantrum, and it isn't the cat _*OR*_ baby... :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Here you go!!!
> 
> image


ooo that is very good especialy for one in pen



CE1985F said:


> You'd soon get rid of the fuzzy so and so!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need any implants, he's got big enough one's as it is! :lol2:


theres still the all inportant V to C ratio to think about though clark you're quite safe me thinks lol


----------



## sammy1969

Cant beleive some ppls attitudes on this forum how dare she say that about Eileen

On a different note I think I have some of the weirdest animals going, Nero likes apple juice poured myself a glass just now and turned to put the rest back in the fridge to turn back and find him with his head in my glass having a good drink of it cheeky sod lol


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp:eileen how dare you have a life outside sitting criticising people with cats, i hope you have let yours out of the cellar this week:gasp::gasp:


Eeh! Can I just say I nearly literally PMSL when I that comment on her thread! :lol2:

It was so utterly childish a response it wasn't worth replying to - what a silly girl she is! *shakes head in disbelief" 

Of course the cat is to blame cos the sh*t's coming out of her backside - how childish a view is that??? 

Like I said she is either unable or unwilling to look at the situation from the cat's point of view - just her own.

She just seems to wants someone to wave a magic wand and stop it and that's just not going to happen, but I did find it interesting to go back through her threads and see how many problems she's had with these animals of hers even before she had the baby, so something's not right!

Of course because I keep mine locked up in my non-existent cellar, they never get a chance to pee anywhere so I don't have any problems! :whistling2:

I supposed she won't want me to knit the new jumper she asked me to knit for the Boston now! :roll2: MSL:

Thank you to everyone who has posted on the thread in my defence, cos i'm certainly not posting on there again!



freekygeeky said:


> Everyone has heard of Serious cat..
> well here is Scoobys impression..
> 
> image


Definitely a Queen Victoria moment! :lol2:

Well I've phoned the organiser of the christmas fair tomorrow and she tells me that they've got 9 inches of snow up there and so have cancelled the fayre altogether as no-one in the outlying area will be able to get in to the village to support it! 

So I've got a day off tomorrow!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Colin/Clark have you ever considered that you're at a disadvantage cos you both come onto this thread and live together? You can't have a good moan about each other without the other one finding out! :lol2:
> 
> And of course a lot of your secrets are shared!
> 
> I didn't know you had manboobs Colin! :roll2: PMSL!
> 
> ETA: Just remembered that I didn't say that was a good sketch Colin, especially if it was a doodle rather than you sat down to actually draw!
> 
> *AND!!!* My first Christmas card has just been delivered! :gasp:


Eileen, I purposely keep my moans about Clark on here tame for that reason! :whistling2:

Thanks for the compliment on the doodle too hun. I was sat in bed when I did that & it took about 3 minutes. The drawing I did on the wall above the fireplace in the early hours as a suprise for Clark this morning took about an hour. hehe


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, I purposely keep my moans about Clark on here tame for that reason! :whistling2:
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the doodle too hun. I was sat in bed when I did that & it took about 3 minutes. The drawing I did on the wall above the fireplace in the early hours as a suprise for Clark this morning took about an hour. hehe


Cos he's a-spying on ya here! :lol2:

God help me if Barry ever joins this forum! :lol2:

As a 3 minute sketch I am soooo impressed - I so wish I could draw animals.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Hinting isn't so subtle, eh?


Well it looks like thats the only Meerkat that Im ever going to have in this house! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ooo that is very good especialy for one in pen


Thanks mate. I draw in biro more often than not. Not sure why, I just find it an easy medium to use.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Cos he's a-spying on ya here! :lol2:
> 
> God help me if Barry ever joins this forum! :lol2:
> 
> As a 3 minute sketch I am soooo impressed - I so wish I could draw animals.


I am best drawing animals & cartoons. Im not very good at drawing things like cars or buildings.


----------



## feorag

I can't even draw that


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I can't even draw that


I even got a drawing of mine shown on Hart Beat, with Tony Hart, when I was a kid. I was mad about ducks, so I drew a picture of a mother duck & her ducklings & sent it in. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I had a couple things I did in school shown at our big fair.... One of them even won a ribbon


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, I purposely keep my moans about Clark on here tame for that reason! :whistling2:
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the doodle too hun. I was sat in bed when I did that & it took about 3 minutes. The drawing I did on the wall above the fireplace in the early hours as a suprise for Clark this morning took about an hour. hehe


where do i got for the unedited ones :whistling2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Well it looks like thats the only Meerkat that Im ever going to have in this house! :devil:


you forget i bought you so we can go see sallie 
who do i send the money too , you or clark (im using the first bid as tom thought he was bidding on your art and not you so im declaring his bids null and void )


----------



## Shell195

Evening all 
Great drawings Col:no1:
Ive sorted the zoo, had beans on toast and have now sat down at long last.
The comments on that thread have really annoyed me:bash:


----------



## feorag

My depression group was cancelled this afternoon cos of the snow, so apart from taking Skye out for his walk, my *rse has been glued to this settee all day and I've been on this computer for almost all of it! :blush:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp:eileen how dare you have a life outside sitting criticising people with cats, i hope you have let yours out of the cellar this week:gasp::gasp:


 eileen you didn't tell me your last name is fritzl


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> eileen you didn't tell me your last name is fritzl


:rotfl:

I do let them out for air now and then you know! :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> I do let them out for air now and then you know! :whistling2:


 lol, i thought of that one after i'd gone off line and knew i had to write it later when i came back on


----------



## Amalthea

Just been to play with little nekkid puppies again  One of the nekkid girls is a real sucker!! Even after filling up from Mom, she'd sit on you and happily suck away. If she couldn't find something of yours to suck on, she'd suck on her paw. Super cute!! And now I smell of puppy breath!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got this from Mom:



> Gammy was taken to the ER today. She was complaining that there was fluid coming from her ear. They thought she may have a cyst or something. At the ER they did another CAT scan. She does NOT have an enlarged lymph node!!!! They are thinking it may be an absessed pituitary gland or something. They are trying to get an ENT in now to determine what they need to do. It's looking like they may need to lance a cyst and keep an eye on that. Bottom line ... no enlarged lymph node means that her lymphoma may NOT be back. Very good news!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Just been to play with little nekkid puppies again  One of the nekkid girls is a real sucker!! Even after filling up from Mom, she'd sit on you and happily suck away. If she couldn't find something of yours to suck on, she'd suck on her paw. Super cute!! And now I smell of puppy breath!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


awwww i think she needs to come live with you 
and you know what you have to call her.......


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Just got this from Mom:


o bless her that is good news though


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just got this from Mom:


 wow you must be so releived and yet still worried sick hun, i'll keep fingers crossed for you


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> awwww i think she needs to come live with you
> and you know what you have to call her.......


I am actually quite worried that I'm gonna fall for one of the nekkid babies when they really start acting like puppies! :lol2: I really like the little runty boy (who's been dubbed Louie and actually has fur).



ami_j said:


> o bless her that is good news though





tomwilson said:


> wow you must be so releived and yet still worried sick hun, i'll keep fingers crossed for you


 
Thanx a bunch, guys!! I am worried sick, but I feel a bit better now. Gammy really is one of those amazing ladies that everybody loves.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I am actually quite worried that I'm gonna fall for one of the nekkid babies when they really start acting like puppies! :lol2: I really like the little runty boy (who's been dubbed Louie and actually has fur).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx a bunch, guys!! I am worried sick, but I feel a bit better now. Gammy really is one of those amazing ladies that everybody loves.


she certainly sounds a toughy 
haha get oneeeee  diesel wants a little sister

CALLED BETTY


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news about your Gammy Jen - hopefully they can lance this cyst and get her sorted out - fingers still crossed anyway!

Oh dear - sounds like you might be tempted by one of them nekkid critters!


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> she certainly sounds a toughy
> haha get oneeeee  diesel wants a little sister
> 
> CALLED BETTY


*giggles*



feorag said:


> That's excellent news about your Gammy Jen - hopefully they can lance this cyst and get her sorted out - fingers still crossed anyway!
> 
> Oh dear - sounds like you might be tempted by one of them nekkid critters!


Yup!! Hopefully once it's lanced and sorted, that'll be the end of it and she'll be back to being my Gammy... She just really wasn't herself and that's what worried me most.

Will get Gary to upload the pics we took on his phone (cuz I forgot the camera)... They really are cute for little nekkid house hippos :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Ooh yes, photos would be great!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Off to bed 

Will have Gary upload pics tomorrow... Although, the majority of them are of my cleavage, since I had puppies snuggled in there :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Off to bed
> 
> Will have Gary upload pics tomorrow... Although, the majority of them are of my cleavage, since I had puppies snuggled in there :whistling2:


:lol2: night jen


----------



## feorag

Well the male of the species on this thread will enjoy that! :lol2:

And I'm off myself too, shan't bother to say goodnight to all my pets in the cellar, cos I'm inhumane! :lol2:

Goodnight! :grin1:


----------



## tomwilson

night jen

edit the comment over cleavage has reminded me of ian not being on here much anymore


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Well the male of the species on this thread will enjoy that! :lol2:
> 
> And I'm off myself too, shan't bother to say goodnight to all my pets in the cellar, cos I'm inhumane! :lol2:
> 
> Goodnight! :grin1:


 what me, don't think coll and clark will be too bothered tbh


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> night jen
> 
> edit the comment over cleavage has reminded me of ian not being on here much anymore


we will have to have an election to vote a new perviest thread member :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> we will have to have an election to vote a new perviest thread member :lol2:


 lol i vote coll


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> what me, don't think coll and clark will be too bothered tbh


you clark and col will love the pics , just be loving different types of puppies is all :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> you clark and col will love the pics , just be loving different types of puppies is all :whistling2:


 hahaha i bow to you're whit :notworthy:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> hahaha i bow to you're whit :notworthy:


why thank you ^^

haha watching some olddd "chiller" one bbc XD


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> why thank you ^^
> 
> haha watching some olddd "chiller" one bbc XD


 any good i'm watching the invention of lying o free some space on te v+


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> what me, don't think coll and clark will be too bothered tbh


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> any good i'm watching the invention of lying o free some space on te v+


lol i cant stand ricky gervais XD
this film is predictable, one twin is good the other bad, the bad one wants a bit of this count that her puritan uncle keeps going round and preaching too, some women are getting burned too...hmm


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol i cant stand ricky gervais XD
> this film is predictable, one twin is good the other bad, the bad one wants a bit of this count that her puritan uncle keeps going round and preaching too, some women are getting burned too...hmm


 i don't like him either just thought id watch it before i deleted him


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i don't like him either just thought id watch it before i deleted him


lol

oh god we have snow :censor:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol
> 
> oh god we have snow :censor:


 oooooo goes to look


----------



## tomwilson

we don't have snow


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> we don't have snow


swap? i have a hairless rat to take to the vet tomorrow , i rely on public transport and the first whiff of snow they slack off
plus i live on a hill and it turns to ice quick, im gonna end up on my ass, not what i want when i have a carrier


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol i vote coll


Cheely git!

I vote Eileen, for perving over the likes of David Beckham :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> swap? i have a hairless rat to take to the vet tomorrow , i rely on public transport and the first whiff of snow they slack off
> plus i live on a hill and it turns to ice quick, im gonna end up on my ass, not what i want when i have a carrier


fair play hope it dres up for you hun



Zoo-Man said:


> Cheely git!
> 
> I vote Eileen, for perving over the likes of David Beckham :whistling2:


 and d*ckless dom


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> fair play hope it dres up for you hun
> 
> 
> and d*ckless dom


thanks 
the sky looks full of it too, and it had settled a fair way when i looked over an hour ago
i hope his eye looks better tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> and d*ckless dom


Oh yes, I forgot that one! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sooooooo quiet


----------



## Amalthea

*pouts* Wants snow!!!!

As for my boobs and our resident gay men..... Most gay men love my boobs for some reason *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Morning eveyone.
Still no snow here but its very cold.


----------



## Amalthea

No snow here, either *pouts*


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


tomwilson said:


> what me, don't think coll and clark will be too bothered tbh


I thought gay men liked boobs - just cos they aren't attracted to women doesn't mean they can't appreciate a good pair of boobs! Is that right Colin & Clark???

I'm as straight as they come, but I can admire another woman's body and looks! 


tomwilson said:


> we don't have snow


Aren't you the lucky one, we had another inch yesterday and another few again last night

I took these pictures yesterday morning - this is my patio table so you can see exactly how much snow has fallen - the inch measure is on the far left hand side of the ruler!


















And I took this one half an hour ago! :gasp:











Zoo-Man said:


> I vote Eileen, for perving over the likes of David Beckham :whistling2:





tomwilson said:


> and d*ckless dom


I can perv over anyone, me!



Amalthea said:


> *pouts* Wants snow!!!!


Get yourself up here then, cos there's more than enough for everybody up here!


----------



## Amalthea

Seems the snow is everywhere BUT the northwest now!!! *throws temper tantrum*


----------



## ami_j

*start tantrum*

ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


*end tantrum*


----------



## Amalthea

Not ending it, til we get some snow!


----------



## Shell195

Jen, we dont have any snow but look at the sky *points upwards
Looks like snow clouds are forming to me:bash:

:gasp: Eileen, thats an awful lot of snow!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Not ending it, til we get some snow!


come take mine


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen, we dont have any snow but look at the sky *points upwards
> Looks like snow clouds are forming to me:bash:
> 
> :gasp: Eileen, thats an awful lot of snow!


Blue skies here..... Hopefully it moves a bit further, then!!! *fingers crossed*



ami_j said:


> come take mine


GLADLY!


----------



## ami_j

Atari is having his eye removed  gotta get him at 3, ah im just going to set up a tent outside the vets and arrange for all my money to go into their account


----------



## Amalthea

That bites  Hope he's ok


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> That bites  Hope he's ok


thanks hun , im sure he will be , it didnt seem to bother ninja too much , though i dont think hes gonna take to being on his own as well as ninja did


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Atari is having his eye removed  gotta get him at 3, ah im just going to set up a tent outside the vets and arrange for all my money to go into their account


 

Oh no, poor little man, fingers crossed he will be ok

*Hugs


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Oh no, poor little man, fingers crossed he will be ok
> 
> *Hugs


ty shell
hes a tough little thing , very cheeky , my main worry is not the op but how he will be while hes alone and healing , he lives with his brother and dad and another unrelated male hairless. and him and his brother are always rough housing so having wade him the hospital cage is a no no , im going to see what they think about having his dad with him while i can watch them, though im going to leave him to recover for today


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Atari is having his eye removed  gotta get him at 3, ah im just going to set up a tent outside the vets and arrange for all my money to go into their account


Poor boy - I hope he's OK! 

There is a load of snow -honestly it's just about snowed all night here!


----------



## ami_j

called up , Atari is out of surgery still asleep though but should be ok to be picked up about 3. im realllly worrying about what hes going to look like, after surgery ninja looked awful and he has hair and hes black so it isnt so noticeable on him but on a hairless rat its gonna be really noticeable... i know i should just be glad hes made it through the surgery and i am and he will still be the same but .....it just bothers me


----------



## feorag

I appreciate what you mean Jaime about wounds looking worse on furless critters, but I'm hoping he'll be fine! :2thumb: Doubtless you are desperate to get him home!

It's been snowing again here for the last 20 minutes or so and the sky is still black with it - there's also a fairly strong wind, so it's coming down almost horizontally which means it'll be drifting on open road! :roll:

I'm taking the opportunity to defrost my freezer so all my frozen stuff is in plastic bags buried in the snow and the heater is blasting into the freezer to defrost it! 

The rats are in their carriers and the top half of the cage is drying, only the bottom half to empty and wash out, so we're multi-tasking here today! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I appreciate what you mean Jaime about wounds looking worse on furless critters, but I'm hoping he'll be fine! :2thumb: Doubtless you are desperate to get him home!
> 
> It's been snowing again here for the last 20 minutes or so and the sky is still black with it - there's also a fairly strong wind, so it's coming down almost horizontally which means it'll be drifting on open road! :roll:
> 
> I'm taking the opportunity to defrost my freezer so all my frozen stuff is in plastic bags buried in the snow and the heater is blasting into the freezer to defrost it!
> 
> The rats are in their carriers and the top half of the cage is drying, only the bottom half to empty and wash out, so we're multi-tasking here today! :lol2:


hes home  he doesnt actually look bad at i thought it would look horrific on him , he doesnt have the big head and black fur that disguised and took the impact away that ninja does. cos hes so dark you barely notice that theres not an eye there
hes a very groggy boy bless him he looked dead when i picked him up he was that out of it hes moved a bit since hes home in a nice fleece, put him in a all plastic cept for a grill at the top hammy cage so he doesnt get a chill through bars


----------



## feorag

Aw bless him! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aw bless him! :flrt:


i hope he perks up a little soon , its weirdhim being this quiet 
and i hope i can finally sleep tonight , my mum had a cataract out on fri was worrying about that, was worrying most of the night about Atari so im completly knackered


----------



## ami_j

someone looks brighter and is having a little clean:flrt:


----------



## feorag

That's great! :2thumb:

So eyes are a sore point in your house at the minute! :blush:

Is your mum OK after her op?


----------



## Amalthea

Good news, Jai!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That's great! :2thumb:
> 
> So eyes are a sore point in your house at the minute! :blush:
> 
> Is your mum OK after her op?


eyes are certainly a talked about topic here in the last 48 hours
shes ok but shes in a bit more pain than we were given the impression she would be if that makes sense 


Amalthea said:


> Good news, Jai!!


 im thrilled  his eye was very unblinky and looked huge (the one he has left) so was concerned but it looks normal now


----------



## Shell195

Awww poor little man Jai, Im glad hes recovering well:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Awww poor little man Jai, Im glad hes recovering well:flrt:


thanks shell, hes back to himself more now , hes busy arranging the fleece how he wants it lol 
he was sooo still when i picked him up , hes had alot of painkiller though, will get a pic of him when he emerges lol 
the hardest thing now for him is keeping him from depression in the next two weeks


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *pouts* Wants snow!!!!
> 
> As for my boobs and our resident gay men..... Most gay men love my boobs for some reason *lol*





feorag said:


> Morning everyoneI thought gay men liked boobs - just cos they aren't attracted to women doesn't mean they can't appreciate a good pair of boobs! Is that right Colin & Clark???


Yes, I can appreciate a good pair of tiddies, & I have had my fair share of gropes of female friend's jubblies :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Atari is having his eye removed  gotta get him at 3, ah im just going to set up a tent outside the vets and arrange for all my money to go into their account


Aww, hope the little fella is ok hun : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I can appreciate a good pair of tiddies, & I have had my fair share of gropes of female friend's jubblies :lol2:


 

Ive never met a gay male who doesnt like them:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, hope the little fella is ok hun : victory:


hes fine thanks col, currently hiding in the fleece bed ive given him dont think hes in a hurry to come out bless him 
he was very groggy when i picked him up , he was still feeling the anaesthetic, was very still and his remaining eye wasnt blinking much  got a taxi back with him didnt think having him on a bus was fair and i didnt want to slip, thats before i got there and saw how out of it he was.
he perked up little when i put him in the hospital cage moved about so he was comfy and a few hours later was fully alert ,washing and had a little bit of chicken goujon, gonna make him some couscous for tonight but hes eaten walked about and drunk so im relieved. my only concern is whether he will get depressed while hes on his own during healing
was ever so shocked when he said it had to come out it looked like an ulcer


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I can appreciate a good pair of tiddies, & I have had my fair share of gropes of female friend's jubblies :lol2:


Eeh, I had a blast from the past when I read jubblies - they were my favourite ice lolly when I was at school - and yes i can remember that long ago!

Barry's just come back with the dog and he reckons another 2" has fallen tonight! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, get your jubblies out............






...............seeing as your defrosting the freezer! 

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

We still dont have snow:no1: I wonder if Jen has had any as I heard Manchester had some today


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, get your jubblies out............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............seeing as your defrosting the freezer!
> 
> :lol2:


Believe it or not there were miniature jubblies in there! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Believe it or not there were miniature jubblies in there! :2thumb:


So you only have small jubblies??? :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> We still dont have snow:no1: I wonder if Jen has had any as I heard Manchester had some today


 
*pouts* Nope.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Forgot to tell you guys, I applied for a job as Carnivore Keeper at Trotter World Of Animals, in Cumbria last week. It involves working with Servals, Asian Fishing Cats, Canadian Lynx, Meerkats & Yellow Mongooses.


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck, Col!! Everything crossed for ya!!

And that's me off to bed. Nighty night, everybody!! xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Good luck, Col!! Everything crossed for ya!!
> 
> And that's me off to bed. Nighty night, everybody!! xx


Goodnight hun, sleep tight x


----------



## ami_j

poor lil guy


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Forgot to tell you guys, I applied for a job as Carnivore Keeper at Trotter World Of Animals, in Cumbria last week. It involves working with Servals, Asian Fishing Cats, Canadian Lynx, Meerkats & Yellow Mongooses.


ooo good luck, make sure you steal me a serval <3


Amalthea said:


> Good luck, Col!! Everything crossed for ya!!
> 
> And that's me off to bed. Nighty night, everybody!! xx


night jen x


----------



## Shell195

Fingers crossed Col

Night Jen

Jai it actually doesnt look as bad as I imagined, Im sure he will be fine with all the extra spoiling you will give him


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ooo good luck, make sure you steal me a serval <3


Aren't they gorgeous! I love em! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aren't they gorgeous! I love em! :flrt:


 
Arent they just, I love all the small cats:flrt:
I love the big cats too, Cheetahs are my favourite, I love watching Cheetah kingdom


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Arent they just, I love all the small cats:flrt:
> I love the big cats too, Cheetahs are my favourite, I love watching Cheetah kingdom


Cheetahs are my favourite animal of all. :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed Col
> 
> Night Jen
> 
> Jai it actually doesnt look as bad as I imagined, Im sure he will be fine with all the extra spoiling you will give him


no it doesnt look as bad as i thought either , ninja looked awful i nearly cried when i saw him all shaved up..the main thing with atari is that his eyes stood on on his face whereas ninjas dont so much , ninja remaining eye you can see cos its shiny but its not that obvious his is missing whereas it will be very obvious with atari..plus he had such cheeky eyes lol ...hes stuffing his face with cous cous atm and hes drank well so i should be able to sleep well tonight lol
they dont half make me worry for such little animals 


Zoo-Man said:


> Aren't they gorgeous! I love em! :flrt:


stunning! whats the cats that are serval mixes, like bengals but with serval not leopard cat...savannah cats?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheetahs are my favourite animal of all. :flrt:


 
Stunning, elegant animals, they are extremely beautiful.There is something magical about a Cheetah:flrt:

Betime for me, nighty night xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> stunning! whats the cats that are serval mixes, like bengals but with serval not leopard cat...savannah cats?


Yes, Savannahs. I'd rather just have a pure Serval! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

whats everyone upto i'm watching the walking dead i've got it on the v+ but i forgot to record the 1stepisode do i'm starting one episode in:bash:

good look coll:2thumb:

ami hope the little fella doesn't get to upset on his own at least he can have bragging rights on his new war wound when he goes back in with his mates eh: victory:

anyone know what the animal in africa is, that looks like a cat but isn't a cat


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Stunning, elegant animals, they are extremely beautiful.There is something magical about a Cheetah:flrt:
> 
> Betime for me, nighty night xxx


night shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Stunning, elegant animals, they are extremely beautiful.There is something magical about a Cheetah:flrt:
> 
> Betime for me, nighty night xxx


Goodnight hun xx


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, Savannahs. I'd rather just have a pure Serval! :flrt:


true but it saves getting a DWA (sure they are on DWA could be wrong)


tomwilson said:


> whats everyone upto i'm watching the walking dead i've got it on the v+ but i forgot to record the 1stepisode do i'm starting one episode in:bash:
> 
> good look coll:2thumb:
> 
> ami hope the little fella doesn't get to upset on his own at least he can have bragging rights on his new war wound when he goes back in with his mates eh: victory:
> 
> anyone know what the animal in africa is, that looks like a cat but isn't a cat


lol despite his smaller size (he was the runt) hes got quite the attitude :lol2: he picks on his bigger brother wade mercylessly (wade was the biggest of the whole litter too) 
im going to have him out for a bit tomorrow see if he will sit quietly in my hood or on my shoulder and in a couple of days extend that where i can. if he shows signs of it affecting him alot then i have to make the call on whether a short visit with one of his cage mates is the lesser of two evils , his dad is a pretty calm rat so he would be who i would use if i have too, wade would be too silly and encourage him to be silly, and gonzo is also known for his silly moments.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> true but it saves getting a DWA (sure they are on DWA could be wrong)


Yes, they are on DWA


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, they are on DWA


ahhh ...maybe when im a millionaire lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> whats everyone upto i'm watching the walking dead i've got it on the v+ but i forgot to record the 1stepisode do i'm starting one episode in:bash:
> 
> good look coll:2thumb:
> 
> ami hope the little fella doesn't get to upset on his own at least he can have bragging rights on his new war wound when he goes back in with his mates eh: victory:
> 
> anyone know what the animal in africa is, that looks like a cat but isn't a cat


Thanks Tom. Im watching Footballers Wives (omnibus).

African animal that looks like a cat but isn't a cat? Mmmm, ........... Genet?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Tom. Im watching Footballers Wives (omnibus).
> 
> African animal that looks like a cat but isn't a cat? Mmmm, ........... Genet?


love that show haha


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Tom. Im watching Footballers Wives (omnibus).
> 
> African animal that looks like a cat but isn't a cat? Mmmm, ........... Genet?


think that was the one i remember watching one thing a few years ago they called it a cat and watching something more recent and them saying it just looks like one

edit- i think i've actually got the first episode here it started going into flash backs of the begining. it's quite scary and not the gore if you know what i mean


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> think that was the one i remember watching one thing a few years ago they called it a cat and watching something more recent and them saying it just looks like one
> 
> edit- i think i've actually got the first episode here it started going into flash backs of the begining. it's quite scary and not the gore if you know what i mean


Yes, sounds like a Genet. Beautiful animals!


----------



## tomwilson

poor horsey


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> poor horsey


Eh???


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Eh???


 it's zombie chow


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> it's zombie chow


Neigh, never! :gasp:

















:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Neigh, never! :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


yeah think they where french zombies


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> yeah think they where french zombies


Eeew, garlic-smelling zombies! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

This is sooo funny! Debra Stephenson does her impression of Katie Price so well. I love this woman! YouTube - Katie and Alex on Graham Norton - The Impressions Show with Culshaw and Stephenson - BBC One


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> This is sooo funny! Debra Stephenson does her impression of Katie Price so well. I love this woman! YouTube - Katie and Alex on Graham Norton - The Impressions Show with Culshaw and Stephenson - BBC One


 that was quite funny, i'm off to bed now though night night


----------



## Zoo-Man

Heres another good one of Debra doing Lorraine Kelly :lol2:
YouTube - Katie and Alex on Graham Norton - The Impressions Show with Culshaw and Stephenson - BBC One


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> that was quite funny, i'm off to bed now though night night


Goodnight mate


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Getting ready for work.... Still no snow, but it looks damned cold out.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Jen you should come up for a holiday - we had another 2" last night! :gasp: Barry's out trying to clear our drive and a path to the back gate!


Zoo-Man said:


> So you only have small jubblies??? :whistling2:


I bloody wish!!! I had small ones all my life and wished they were bigger, now I wish they were smaller! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Cheetahs are my favourite animal of all. :flrt:


Tigers for me! Preferably snow, but anything will do!


----------



## ditta

i bin sick:gasp:


----------



## ditta

wow that killed it :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Been quiet today!!!! You giving everybody your cooties, Ditta??


----------



## ami_j

im too busy shivering :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at the sanctuary for most of the day, we rescued a coot off one of the cats and Im glad to say he wasnt injured and after getting over the shock he recovered well and was released nearby where he was found, with the cats locked up of course.

It was our Christmas fair today and we raised £1,300 which was excellent:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Shell!! (on both accounts!!)


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i bin sick:gasp:


Oh no! I would have sympathised if I'd been in to read your post! :halo:

That's great news Shell - both the coot and the fair - that's a great amount of money to give you a boost for the winter.

We went out to my fav garden centre for a mooch around and lunch. We usually eat in the Pizza bit, but that and the coffee shop were closed due to lack of staff, so we ate in the big restaurant. It's a very large restaurant, seats a couple of hundred people I would think and on 'normal' Sundays it's heaving - today there was about 30 people there!

We sat at the window and watched all the birds on the bird feeder and it snowed the whole time we were there. It also snowed last night and through the night, so now we've got this much snow - took this photo tonight when we got back. 11½ inches! :gasp:

Don't remember ever having that much snow in November before!


----------



## Amalthea

That is a perfect amount of snow!!!!


----------



## feorag

It's not!!! :gasp: It's too feckin' much! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Perfect  *dreams of snowmen, snowball fights, snow angels, bounding with a puppy*


----------



## feorag

If you did snow angels - you'd just vanish into the snow! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* We're supposed to get snow on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## feorag

Yeh, it's heading your way from here, I believe! You're welcome to it - I'm praying ours will start melting by then, but given the temperature forecase, I'm very much doubting it! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

haha Atari is so funny i gave him some cous cous and there was a bit left in his dish when i gave him some chicken stew, he was digging in it and mixed it together :lol2: obviously decided it tastes better like that 
he also kept wiping his feet on the fleece cos they had stew on them XD


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Yeh, it's heading your way from here, I believe! You're welcome to it - I'm praying ours will start melting by then, but given the temperature forecase, I'm very much doubting it! :sad:


It's supposed to be -7 here tonight!!! :gasp: Too freaking cold to snow! It was -5 when I left for work this morning....



ami_j said:


> haha Atari is so funny i gave him some cous cous and there was a bit left in his dish when i gave him some chicken stew, he was digging in it and mixed it together :lol2: obviously decided it tastes better like that
> he also kept wiping his feet on the fleece cos they had stew on them XD


Sounds like he's feeling better :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

It is about -2 here but due to get colder hate the thought of snow as means i cant go anywhere thanx to wheelchair and as dogs both havevets tomorrow snow is the last thing i want to see lol and i really dont envy those of you who have it already


----------



## Shell195

When I left the sanctuary at 6.00pm it was already showing minus 6 :gasp:
I dont want any snow:bash: I knew Dennis growing some bumfluff was a sign of bad weather:whistling2:

Im glad Atari is on the mend


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> haha Atari is so funny i gave him some cous cous and there was a bit left in his dish when i gave him some chicken stew, he was digging in it and mixed it together :lol2: obviously decided it tastes better like that
> he also kept wiping his feet on the fleece cos they had stew on them XD


I love that, when they're eating messy food and they keep stopping to wash their feet - and they are supposed to be such dirty creatures, aren't they? :whistling2:



sammy1969 said:


> It is about -2 here but due to get colder hate the thought of snow as means i cant go anywhere thanx to wheelchair and as dogs both havevets tomorrow snow is the last thing i want to see lol and i really dont envy those of you who have it already


It must be really hard for you Sammy with the wheelchair - I guess you must be kind of trapped in your home if the snow gets more than a couple of inches?

BTW did you see my post a while back about the Noise Desensitisation CD??



Shell195 said:


> I dont want any snow:bash: I knew Dennis growing some bumfluff was a sign of bad weather:whistling2:


Wow, Sphynx are obviously a very good breed to keep then if their bums can act as weather forecasters! :rotfl:


----------



## sammy1969

It is awful when it gets icy or snows with the wheelchair last year when it was bad we were at glyns mums and couldnt get home for over a week and then here it was still bad so couldnt go anywhere for nearly a month hated it completely.
No I didnt see it hun must admit havent cuaght up yet with missed posts there are so many lol


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It's supposed to be -7 here tonight!!! :gasp: Too freaking cold to snow! It was -5 when I left for work this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he's feeling better :2thumb:


lol he was feeling better earlier when i tried to give him his baytril :lol2:









as a baby with both eyes, note the cheeky glint:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

he is still cute now just different


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> No I didnt see it hun must admit havent cuaght up yet with missed posts there are so many lol


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/7370136-post45361.html There you go.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I love that, when they're eating messy food and they keep stopping to wash their feet - and they are supposed to be such dirty creatures, aren't they? :whistling2:
> 
> It must be really hard for you Sammy with the wheelchair - I guess you must be kind of trapped in your home if the snow gets more than a couple of inches?
> 
> BTW did you see my post a while back about the Noise Desensitisation CD??
> 
> Wow, Sphynx are obviously a very good breed to keep then if their bums can act as weather forecasters! :rotfl:


haha i love it too its so cute, they normally lick them to clean them, never seen one wipe their feet before :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> When I left the sanctuary at 6.00pm it was already showing minus 6 :gasp:
> I dont want any snow:bash: I knew Dennis growing some bumfluff was a sign of bad weather:whistling2:
> 
> Im glad Atari is on the mend


awww bumfluff lol atari and his brother and dad have lots of white wispy hairs , described them as lil white pubes to my mum she was like right.... :rotfl:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> he is still cute now just different


yeah hes pretty much pink now, has faint grey marking on him though and a few of his hairs are grey


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/7370136-post45361.html There you go.


Thank you for that yes I would love to try it as we tend to have fireworks go off quite often round here, joys of living in a port town where all the big cruise liners come in and set off from, Had the aurora in over the weekend and had a big display go off and in October had all three the aurora the Queen mary 2 and the Oriana in at the same time and that was murder even serenum didnt help.


----------



## feorag

No probs - just pm me your address and I'll stick it in the post for you!

And now I'm off to bed! G'night everyone!


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Eileen and will do sleep well


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> No probs - just pm me your address and I'll stick it in the post for you!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed! G'night everyone!


night eileen


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> haha i love it too its so cute, they normally lick them to clean them, never seen one wipe their feet before :lol2:
> 
> awww bumfluff lol atari and his brother and dad have lots of white wispy hairs , described them as lil white pubes to my mum she was like right.... :rotfl:


 
Harley has pubes and Dennis has bumfluff:lol2:



feorag said:


> No probs - just pm me your address and I'll stick it in the post for you!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed! G'night everyone!


Night Eileen x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Harley has pubes and Dennis has bumfluff:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Night Eileen x


:lol2: hairless animals are funny when they have fuzz XD


----------



## tomwilson

glad atari is doing better jaime


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> glad atari is doing better jaime


ta tom : victory: will defo be glad when the swelling goes down, didnt notice it so much on ninja, guess got he has fur (even though they shaved the area) and he has a thick wide face , ataris is pointy lol


----------



## Shell195

*JENNNN............*

*its snowing:bash:*


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> *JENNNN............*
> 
> *its snowing:bash:*


It's not snowing here..... But it MAY have snowed a tiny bit during the night. Can't decide if it's snow or thick frost :lol2:


----------



## feorag

We had even more again last night! :gasp:

Neeless to say I'm not going out today or tomorrow and might even have to cancel Anyday Anne on Wednesday, cos she'll probably be snowed in!!! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

No need to rub it in, Eileen


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone.
No snow here thank heavens as yet but is bitterly cold. 
Just got back from the vets with the dogs, Mysty got clean bill of health after having her teeth removed but poor Stormy has a temperature and now has to have his disolvable stitches removed next monday, I feel so bad for him as he really isnt a happy chap at the moment and is so good when it comes to his meds takes them straight from my hand when told to do so without any fuss at all. Wish I could take it all away from him but hopefully he will get better soon.


----------



## feorag

Sorry Jen - NOT! He He!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But I am sorry to hear about Storm, Sammy - poor boy. He's really taken badly to this operation hasn't he?

Hope he picks up soon!


----------



## sammy1969

He really has and it is such a shame as he is normally such a happy little guy and full of fun but at the moment he basically either cries or sleeps. I kno I did the right thingin having the lump removed and today they told me they are not sure what it was as it was filled with a black substance but I do wonder if I should of let him go through all this as he is taking it all so badly.I am however glad I did it and now have fingers crossed it doesnt come back as I don't want him to have to go through this ever again.


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry to hear Stormy still isn't himself  Poor guy


----------



## sammy1969

He is currently hiding in the bedroom which is so unlike him but I am leaving him to it jsut checking very now and then but at least he is currently asleep and so is not in pain


----------



## feorag

I'm just back from walking the dog and it was helluva hard work! We walked around our local field cos it was very quiet so Skye could have a good run about chasing his frisbee! Now I've had to turn the heating off for a while cos I'm so hot my glasses are still steaming up! :lol2:

When I walked out of the house I saw a young man and woman with RSPCA tabards on standing in the middle of the street. The guy came over to me and asked if there was a way to get out of our estate without going all the way back to the main drive in (all the estates in Cramlington have only main road in to cul-de-sacs, but they are all connected with walkways and underpasses to stop through traffic - great idea imao! :2thumb

Anyway I told him I was heading up to the underpass onto the main street, so he walked along with me talking about Skye. Then he made the fatal mistake of saying he might call on me when he got back! so I said "You're welcome to a hot cup of tea or coffee or to use the toilet, but if you're going to ask for money, you needn't bother cos I wouldn't give you a penny"

He looked a bit taken aback and actually told me they were aiming to raise a million!! :gasp: I said "a million, with all the millions you already have?? Is that to build another huge multi-million pound building?" And he actually said he knew they were rich!! :gasp:

Then he discovered that where he wanted to be, was the same way that I was walking, so i managed to bend his ear about the fact that it was their policies that I was dead against! :lol2:

Bet he wished he hadn't stopped and asked me directions in the first place :rotfl:


----------



## sammy1969

Good for you it amazes me just how many times they cme round begging for us to donate to such a worth while cause (my rear end) and they always come a fast cropper with me as I am very good at pointing out just where the money goes and how the local shelters have to raise there own funds to run etc etc etc, and then they get a bashing on the fact that most of their inspectors dont know their arse from their elbow when it comes to reps and most of the cruelty cases that are reported to them are ignored whereas those of us who look after our pets are constantly harrassed and told we know nothing about basic care


----------



## Amalthea

That is brilliant Eileen!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Thanks girls - and well done Sammy too! :2thumb:

They've been in our indoor shopping centre loads of times in the last month and I deliberately walk past them so that they stop me and then say in my loudest voice that I wouldn't give them a penny because they aren't doing the job they were set up to do and the public didn't know! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

You sound like a girl after my own heart as i do exactly the same thing lol I hate the fact they dont help those who need it most and their new policies are just complete and utter rubbish. If only there was something to take their place I would back it completely


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, not long back from work then I was sorting the small critters out.
Sammy sorry to hear poor Storm still isnt well 
Eileen, well done over the RSPCA:lol2: I bet they love you:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

I think I may of just cheered him up a bit lol We just had lamb shanks for dinner and both of them have just had the bones that were left and he is currently having a good gnaw on his which is good as he has not really been eating this past week


----------



## feorag

Great news Sammy! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah I well pleased, it is so good to see him enjoying something.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah I well pleased, it is so good to see him enjoying something.


are you getting urself online :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

I already am lol just hiding from a certain person as always


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I already am lol just hiding from a certain person as always


just delete her


----------



## sammy1969

Cant I know it sounds weird but when she is fine she is brill but at the moment she is just far too much and I just cant handle her advances with everything going on here


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Cant I know it sounds weird but when she is fine she is brill but at the moment she is just far too much and I just cant handle her advances with everything going on here


lol then block her XD just til u wanna talk to her


----------



## sammy1969

Lol 
Just been given a book entitled Potty Fartwell and Knob (extraordinary but true names of british people) it is quite funny lol


----------



## tomwilson

i've been to ikea and got 2 canvas wardrobes and 3 fleece blankets


----------



## sammy1969

what is vanvas lol? sorry feeling cheeky at the moment


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> what is vanvas lol? sorry feeling cheeky at the moment


 i think it's a new thing sort of like a cross between canvas and a van.


----------



## sammy1969

OOOOOO so they are big then lmao


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> OOOOOO so they are big then lmao


 :lol2: they where quite tall i put one up and was scared the ceiling wasn't going to be high enough for it


----------



## sammy1969

Oh lol are your ceilings quite low then as most wardrobes fit with loads of room to spare


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Oh lol are your ceilings quite low then as most wardrobes fit with loads of room to spare


 we're in the attic the only room with low ceilings


----------



## sammy1969

ahhh that explains it I used to have an attic room when i first married at 17 but we lost the roof in the hurricane that never was, whilst hubby number one slept through it


----------



## sammy1969

It is really quiet in here tonight where is everyone lol


----------



## Amalthea

Went to the trafford centre.... Got a new bra and had dinner at Barburrito  Was gonna get our Christmas tree tonight, but we missed B&Q.


----------



## feorag

An' I've been sittin' knittin' :lol2:

And now I'm off to bed! G'night!


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, and we've finally got cloud cover, so I've got everything crossed for a foot of snow by the morning!!


----------



## sammy1969

Night Eileen


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Oh, and we've finally got cloud cover, so I've got everything crossed for a foot of snow by the morning!!


Why do you want snow so much Jen lol? You remind me of a child at xmas and it makes me smile especialy as i have felt low coz of Stormy this past week


----------



## tomwilson

night eileen


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Why do you want snow so much Jen lol? You remind me of a child at xmas and it makes me smile especialy as i have felt low coz of Stormy this past week


 
Because I'm a big kid, really. I just LOVE the snow!!! :2thumb: I'm glad I could life your spirits a bit


----------



## sammy1969

Lol it is good to see someone loves snow my little sister used to love it too and she was like you in her child like love of things like that, its good to see someone else with it again


----------



## Amalthea

I don't see myself ever out growing it..... 

Anyhoo.. I'm off to bed to dream of snow  xx


----------



## tomwilson

i like taking photos i the snow


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jen
THink I am off to bed too night everyone


----------



## tomwilson

night jen, night sammy


----------



## CE1985F

It's now snowing here!!!! Just been out in it. :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> When I walked out of the house I saw a young man and woman with RSPCA tabards on standing in the middle of the street. The guy came over to me and asked if there was a way to get out of our estate without going all the way back to the main drive in (all the estates in Cramlington have only main road in to cul-de-sacs, but they are all connected with walkways and underpasses to stop through traffic - great idea imao! :2thumb
> 
> Anyway I told him I was heading up to the underpass onto the main street, so he walked along with me talking about Skye. Then he made the fatal mistake of saying he might call on me when he got back! so I said "You're welcome to a hot cup of tea or coffee or to use the toilet, but if you're going to ask for money, you needn't bother cos I wouldn't give you a penny"
> 
> He looked a bit taken aback and actually told me they were aiming to raise a million!! :gasp: I said "a million, with all the millions you already have?? Is that to build another huge multi-million pound building?" And he actually said he knew they were rich!! :gasp:
> 
> Then he discovered that where he wanted to be, was the same way that I was walking, so i managed to bend his ear about the fact that it was their policies that I was dead against! :lol2:
> 
> Bet he wished he hadn't stopped and asked me directions in the first place :rotfl:


Good on you hun! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great pics Tom!

Well, yesterday I was called boring & a pain in the ass in the MPA thread in the Exotic Mammals section by some pleb who knows buggar all about keeping primates but who had the audacity to say that about me for trying to look out for the welfare of the Marmosets that MPA have for sale in their shop! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Well I was sooooo excited when I got up this morning cos it's the first night since last Wednesday that it hasn't snowed and b*gger me it just started about 10 minutes ago! :gasp: It's on a light flurry and the flakes are pretty small so I'm hoping it won't stay around too long.

We last night there was a knock at my door at about 9:00pm and of course the dog went mad, so I grabbed him and Barry answered the door. He was there for ages, during which I couldn't hear most of the conversation because I couldn't stop Skye from barking. I did hear a lot of girlish giggling and I just knew it was the RSPCA girl and was so made I hadn't answered the door. So I sat on the floor with Skye, resisting the urge to march to the door and express my views :blush: and earwigged Barry's convo.

I've no idea what she said but she was chatting on for ages and then he said "We don't support the RSPCA because we disagree with their policies" Yeh!!!! :2thumb:

She obviously asked him why and he told her it was because of their policies of euthanasing wildlife it it can't be released on the spot immediately and told her about the sanctuary and that we release loads of wildlife that survives, so I think he sent her away with a flea in her ear!

I so wished I'd answered the door - imagine her going back to the young guy and saying he'd been to a house and a woman had bent her ear for ages about how useless the RSPCA where! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry double post!


----------



## feorag

Sorry triple post!


----------



## ditta

bloody hell you are excited eileen, posted three times:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: ditta, I think RFUK has gremlins again:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Well I was sooooo excited when I got up this morning cos it's the first night since last Wednesday that it hasn't snowed and b*gger me it just started about 10 minutes ago! It's on a light flurry and the flakes are pretty small so I'm hoping it won't stay around too long.

We last night there was a knock at my door at about 9:00pm and of course the dog went mad, so I grabbed him and Barry answered the door. He was there for ages, during which I couldn't hear most of the conversation because I couldn't stop Skye from barking. I did hear a lot of girlish giggling and I just knew it was the RSPCA girl that I'd seen in the street earlier in the afternoon. the conversation went on for ages, so I sat on the floor with Skye trying to stop him barking, resisiting the urge to march off to the door and give her a flea in her ear, and earwigged on Barry's conversation.

He let her chatter on for ages, obviously giving him the total waffle about how good they were, with lots of giggling in between, and then he calmy said "We don't support the RSPCA, because we don't agree with their policies and we think they should investigated for misuse of public money" Yeh!!! 

He obviously surprised her and she asked why and he just told her that we disagreed with their policy of euthanasing injured wildlife immediately if it can't be released on the spot and then told her about the Sanctuary and how many injured wildlife we rehabilitate and release.

However, I was *sooooooo* disappointed that I hadn't answered the door! 

Imagine her going back to the guy and telling him she'd been to a house where a woman had sent her away with a flea in her ear! PMSL!!!


----------



## feorag

Well there must have been gremlins in the forum, because I posted that earlier and got a blank page telling me there was a database error with the forum, so I opened a new window, logged on to the forum, clicked on the last page of the thread and my post wasn't there, so I posted it again and got the same database error. So then I shut down the computer, re-booted it and then re-posted it again and still got a database error and so it ended up on there 3 times! :bash:

It did the same with the other thread I tried to reply on.


----------



## feorag

There’s definitely something funny going on with the forum. I came on this morning, submitted my post and I got a message saying that there was a database error with the forum and to try again. So I closed down that window, opened a new one, logged on and re-submitted my post and got the same message. Then I closed down the computer, started it all up again, logged on, submitted my message and still got the same message, so posted again.

I did the same with another thread. So then I started looking at whether the forum was down, but there were still posts being made, although no new ones in Domestic and Exotics! So then a new post appears and I logged onto the other thread and saw that my post had appeared twice on that one, so then I checked this thread and it was there 3 times.

So I’ve just typed this to explain what I did, posted and got the bloody database message again so I’ve had to wait a while to make sure this didn’t appear in case I’d done it twice.
Has nobody else had this problem?


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! Good on Barry!!!  

We finally have a bit of snow!!! Less than an inch, but it's there. Diesel's all giddy *lol*


----------



## feorag

There’s definitely something funny going on with the forum. I came on this morning, submitted my post and I got a message saying that there was a database error with the forum and to try again. So I closed down that window, opened a new one, logged on and re-submitted my post and got the same message. Then I closed down the computer, started it all up again, logged on, submitted my message and still got the same message, so posted again.

I did the same with another thread. So then I started looking at whether the forum was down, but there were still posts being made, although no new ones in Domestic and Exotics! So then a new post appears and I logged onto the other thread and saw that my post had appeared twice on that one, so then I checked this thread and it was there 3 times.

So I’ve just typed this to explain what I did, posted and got the bloody database message again so I’ve had to wait a while to make sure this didn’t appear in case I’d done it twice.


----------



## CE1985F

Did anyone else have trouble posting last night?


----------



## Amalthea

Don't know if anybody can see this.... The thread keeps showing that new people have posted, but I can't see anything (not even my last post)..... The last poster for me is Ditta....


----------



## *H*

I must have the strangest Kitten going! He has had a sniff at the back door when the dogs have gone out but has never bothered to venture out.... until he seen the white fluffy stuff!! He managed to run out yesterday and I grabbed him before he got too far into the garden, and even though there was snow on the ground he wasn't fussed. He's been trying his hardest to get out of that door ever since. :devil: Loony!


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I saw my post for a little bit, but now it's back to Ditta as being the last poster even though it shows there's a new poster and I see *H* has posted in here. *confuzzled*


----------



## *H*

If you go to write a reply and click on 'advanced' and scroll down you can read the previous replies! The only way I can see what anyone has wrote over the last couple of hours. Mind you, no point telling you this as you won't see it anyhows! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*KICKS IT* Yet another new post that I can't freaking see!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *H*

Jen, I've left you a message!!! lol Mind you, you won't see this until you've read it :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* You are a genious!!! :2thumb: *grumbles... stupid forum*


----------



## CE1985F

GREMLINS!!!!!! I have reported this to the tec guys!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

If we have gremilns, does that mean we have mogwai too???? :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> If we have gremilns, does that mean we have mogwai too???? :flrt:


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


NO ONE SPILL ANY WATER


----------



## Amalthea

*wants a mogwai*


----------



## *H*

ami_j said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> NO ONE SPILL ANY WATER


Yes!!, spill some water, then we can all have one :2thumb:

Just don't feed them after midnight. I don't like them ones :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH the snow has finally arrived down here and its not fair means i am house bound till it goes and i need to go shopping take storm back to the vets monday etc etc hate british weather and it is sooooo cold now even with heating on. Storm and Mysty are refusing to go outside the door at all. Seems to be a few gremlins on the site today reading through the posts and posts and posts lol but if anyone finds a mogwai I want one lol


----------



## Amalthea

I get first dibs on a mogwai


----------



## sammy1969

I will fight you for it Jen, but think I may loose lol


----------



## ami_j

*H* said:


> Yes!!, spill some water, then we can all have one :2thumb:
> 
> Just don't feed them after midnight. I don't like them ones :lol2:


but most of them are evil lol i want one like gizmo XD



Amalthea said:


> I get first dibs on a mogwai


ok 

*lets jen find out if they wreck your house* :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> *lets jen find out if they wreck your house* :lol2:


I'm ok with that *nods* :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I am stupidly browsing the puppies on preloved....


----------



## Amalthea

And epupz :whistling2:

Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> I am stupidly browsing the puppies on preloved....





Amalthea said:


> And epupz :whistling2:
> 
> Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free


:flrt::flrt: Awww puppies :flrt::flrt:

Those ones above are especially cute... You feeling puppy broody by any chance Jen? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

D'awww!!!

Preloved | white boxer free to good home for sale in Walsall, West Midlands, UK

And a DANE!!!

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033222930/ad8c575d.html


----------



## Amalthea

*H* said:


> :flrt::flrt: Awww puppies :flrt::flrt:
> 
> Those ones above are especially cute... You feeling puppy broody by any chance Jen? :lol2:


Just broody in general :lol2: I want a baby :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*sniffles*

Preloved | 9 month border collie looking for a loving permanent home for sale in Leeds, West Yorks, UK


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> D'awww!!!
> 
> Preloved | white boxer free to good home for sale in Walsall, West Midlands, UK
> 
> And a DANE!!!
> 
> Preloved | mis-marked harlequin great dane bitch for sale in Darlington, Durham, UK


Awww deaf doggie in need of special home!! Get that one!, Get that one! :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Just broody in general :lol2: I want a baby :whistling2:


Why do you want one of them things for? They make far too much noise. Give me doggie farts over baby puke any day .....:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I decided to not get Mimi (the pom that is Diesel's woman), for the fact we're thinking about starting a family in the very near future. Doubt he'd give in to a bouncy deaf dog *lol* Think I'm gonna get dressed and take the mutt out for a play in the snow.... *nods*


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> Gary and I decided to not get Mimi (the pom that is Diesel's woman), for the fact we're thinking about starting a family in the very near future. Doubt he'd give in to a bouncy deaf dog *lol* Think I'm gonna get dressed and take the mutt out for a play in the snow.... *nods*


Probably a good idea to step away from the tinternet then 

Yes, take Diesel to play with the snow balls :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh... Dammit. Found a super cute Aussie sheperd litter too (that's what I was looking for when we got Diesel) *backs away*


----------



## feorag

As you will gather I had hellish problems this morning and I'm still having them! :gasp:

You can see from my post - posted twice totally unknown to me cos it didn't show that I'd posted at all! :bash: that I just get getting a message saying the site was down and the owners had been informed.

Again I switched off my laptop and now I can't get back onto it! Even trying to restore it back to an earlier time I keep getting a message saying that it can't find a specific file and so can't do it! :bash: It's been doing my head in since 11:30 or some such time!

Anyway, I filled my time in well and finally got the powder puff phonecharm made for you Jen and the earrings. I did a bit of 'cannibalisation' and used a stronger lobster catch I had from an old trolley coin thingy, and, because it was such a heavy charm I used very thick chain - actually joined 2 of the chains from the original keyrings the charms came on! Took me bloody ages to twist it open cos it's so thick and even longer to shut it again, but at least I managed it. So here you go!

Laying flat so you can see the charms and beads clearly 










and hanging on my handbag so you can see how it hangs.










And the Twilight earrings.


----------



## sammy1969

VERy nice Eileen


----------



## feorag

Thank you Sammy! I never did find any cheapish dragon charms for you, but I did see a lovely pewter keyring the other day that I thought would look fabulous as a necklace


----------



## Amalthea

Those are PERFECT, Eileen!!! Let me know how much I owe ya and I'll paypal ya


----------



## feorag

OK will do it later cos I'm on the phone to Iain who's half way down the M74/M6 driving to warrington! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Bloody 'ell..... He won't be far from me (my unit meetings for party plan are in Warrington). There's no rush, anyways


----------



## sammy1969

OOO sounds interesting Eileen I find alot of really nice dragon bits that i jsut cant wear but never stops me buying them lol but to have one i could would be lovely so 
I will wait till one comes up 
Anyone want to come and do my washing up for me lol have done the washing and tidying and still have the dishes which i hate so dont want to do them


----------



## Amalthea

Just got in from taking the mutt out to play in the fluffy white stuff. He got cold really quickly, so couldn't stay out too long, but he was bouncing around like a little lamb *lol*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Bloody 'ell..... He won't be far from me (my unit meetings for party plan are in Warrington). There's no rush, anyways


At the minute he has to go down every Tuesday night until Friday. He's been doing it for quite a few months now and he thinks it'll be happening until christmas.


----------



## Amalthea

How exciting..... (*note the sarcasm*) It's like Gary going to Dunfirmline every week last year over the winter.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Great pics Tom!
> 
> Well, yesterday I was called boring & a pain in the ass in the MPA thread in the Exotic Mammals section by some pleb who knows buggar all about keeping primates but who had the audacity to say that about me for trying to look out for the welfare of the Marmosets that MPA have for sale in their shop! :lol2:


i saw that thought it was ironic that the first statement was made by the most boring member of the forum anyway


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i saw that thought it was ironic that the first statement was made by the most boring member of the forum anyway


Aye, do you think I have a forum stalker? :lol2:

And the one that called be boring & a pain in the ass seemed to just pop up from nowhere! Maybe one of these RFUK gremlins has surfaced!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye, do you think I have a forum stalker? :lol2:
> 
> And the one that called be boring & a pain in the ass seemed to just pop up from nowhere! Maybe one of these RFUK gremlins has surfaced!


well he stalks mark B maybe he's just broadening his horizons


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> well he stalks mark B maybe he's just broadening his horizons


Aww, bless!


----------



## saxon

*Do neutered female cats spray????*

Ok the situation is this...


I've owned cats throughout my life and I'm no spring chicken.

A few months ago we took on my boss's cat, they are russian and pakistani and speak very little english, they told me it was a neutered female although they had taken it in as a stray it had not had kittens whilst being with them for the previous 3 years.
I brought it home, 'she' is called Kissa, checked her and she 'looks' female looking at her bits etc.

Soon as I brought her home John said she looked like a tom and I agree with hiim, she has a very male face, and meows like a boy as well.
One of our females absolutely hates her and will go for her all the time, this is settling down a bit but only becasue we are vigilant and don't let Beauty get to Kissa nor leave them alone in the same room.

John told me weeks ago he had seen Kissa spraying but I didnt' believe him as I cant' ever remember any of our females, whether neutered or not, spraying.

I've just caught the dirlty little sod spraying in my kitchen!
I can deal with this it's not a big problem but I'm more concerned as to whether it is a male or a female.
There are no testicles, could be castrated though!, although the distance between the 'openings' are that of a female.

If Kissa were an heamephradite(sp) would 'it' need to be speyed or internal testicles removed for health reasons?
How would we find out if it was either female or male or 'both'?


----------



## pigglywiggly

i have a female that sprays around doors when she wants some action.

will go and turn kittehs upside down and cheack for distances minus boy-plums


----------



## pigglywiggly

kitteh says no you wont! he`s gone to batter his sisters instead.

i need 4 arms to hold him, he`s too long for me to shove under my arm and pin down.

maybe a vet visit?

whats a mogwai?


----------



## Amalthea

MOGWAI!!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly

oh, its a gremlin then?

childhood kinda passed me by i`m afraid.


----------



## saxon

pigglywiggly said:


> i have a female that sprays around doors when she wants some action.
> 
> will go and turn kittehs upside down and cheack for distances minus boy-plums


 
I'll have to have another look then she may well be a she it's just I'd never heard of a female spraying...hainvg said that would she still do it if she was speyed? or is it just something a female will do when in season?

Stupid sod just singed herself on the electric fire:bash::bash:
We thought the dog had farted!:gasp:


----------



## pigglywiggly

what tends to happen with girls wot arnt done is,

they call properly with the wailing for a few seasons,

and if you dont get them mated, they start to silent call- still have their seasons but arnt vocal.

then they get really frustrated and start to spray around men, and door ways ( front doors are popular and you might start getting visits from the local tom )

not really a good idea to leave a female entire if she`s not gonna be bred from, cats are just as prone to pyometra as dogs.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, yes spayed females can spray with the best of them. One of mine sprays up my wooden cats if she gets the chance:bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly

i just have one that will wee on my quilt where my legs are at 3am if she gets the chance!

she`s banned from the bedroom now:bash:


----------



## feorag

I agree - two of mine did for years! Leyla my sorrel Somali and Luna my Saimese both sprayed for England in my house until the day they died!

And I know of many others. 

As far as the fact that she looks like a male, it just might be that she's from big boned masculine cats. I've met many a female Somali that in my opinion was far to masculine to be a good Somali female!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> I agree - two of mine did for years! Leyla my sorrel Somali and Luna my Saimese both sprayed for England in my house until the day they died!
> 
> And I know of many others.
> 
> As far as the fact that she looks like a male, it just might be that she's from big boned masculine cats. *I've met many a female* Somali *that in my* *opinion was far to masculine to be a good* Somali *female*!


 :O:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

pmsl :2thumb:

boy kitten is sniffing round one of his sisters, isnt he a bit young for that kinda thing? 
bit worrying, will have to find him a home soon!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: ditta

Are you better now?


----------



## sammy1969

Shell,Eileen, Jai,Cat, Jen etc could you please pm me your addresses so i can send you xmas cards Thank you


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Shell,Eileen, Jai,Cat, Jen etc could you please pm me your addresses so i can send you xmas cards Thank you


no :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Fine I wont send you one then lmao I dont care so NUH lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Fine I wont send you one then lmao I dont care so NUH lol


oo saucer of milk for sammy!


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: ditta
> 
> Are you better now?


 
i am thank you shell, although back to not sleeping so not around very much, just trying to catch 40 winks here and there:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Double cream please lol


----------



## ami_j

ALL of you (cept sammy she cant have it  ) MUST buy a betty crocker devils food cake kit , make it then put nutella in instead of buttercream

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

NOt my fault I am allergic to hazel nuts lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> NOt my fault I am allergic to hazel nuts lol


how allergic? its worth an itchy rash and a bit of wheezing:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

If only lol more like trip to hospital and adrenalin shot for anaphalitic shock


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> If only lol more like trip to hospital and adrenalin shot for anaphalitic shock


ahh

deaths unlikely though right


----------



## sammy1969

Lmao I dont think so if i get there fast enough i think 20 mins will suffice lol for one bite


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Shell,Eileen, Jai,Cat, Jen etc could you please pm me your addresses so i can send you xmas cards Thank you


 
I asked this ages ago and nobody responded *pouts*

Just been to tesco and snagged a bunch of reduced fruit and veg again!! A carrier bag full of leafy stuff for the pinny gigs, another carrier bag full of shrooms for us, and others, as well :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> :O:whistling2::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I asked this ages ago and nobody responded *pouts*
> 
> Just been to tesco and snagged a bunch of reduced fruit and veg again!! A carrier bag full of leafy stuff for the pinny gigs, another carrier bag full of shrooms for us, and others, as well :2thumb:


did you :C will have to remedy that 


sammy1969 said:


> Lmao I dont think so if i get there fast enough i think 20 mins will suffice lol for one bite


oh good , maybe if you have the bite at the hosp that will be ok then


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening all : victory:

We popped into town this afternoon. Got a bit of shopping, went to the bank to try to sort out why Clark's bank card is being declined if he tries to pay for things online, & lastly nipped for a couple of burgers for lunch. As we came out of the burger place, we noticed there were 2 traffic wardens at our car (we had parked in a taxi area). Clark walked as fast as he could without slipping on ice to the car, but thankfully the wardens were quite jovial & just told us to park near the church next time. Phew!


----------



## Amalthea

Just finished dinner... Treated ourselves to steak. Full now!

That was lucky, Col!!! The wardens by us are miserable fookers.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Just finished dinner... Treated ourselves to steak. Full now!
> 
> That was lucky, Col!!! The wardens by us are miserable fookers.


Yes, I was expecting a bloody fine! Good job they were quite friendly wardens.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I was expecting a bloody fine! Good job they were quite friendly wardens.


not the normal jobsworths then lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> not the normal jobsworths then lol


No, thankfully!


----------



## Amalthea

Was quiet again last night...... What's going on?!?

We got a little bit more snow, but not a lot.... Still not two inches. I want a foot dammit!!! *tantrum* Am getting ready for work... It's gonna be a long day... Working from 9 til 5:30 and then canvassing in Trafford afterward til 9.


----------



## freekygeeky

Special Cat + Bored Boyfriend + Apples + Video Camera = ...... NINJA CAT!

Just uploading the video now...

He was also ''fetching'' the apples... he thinks he is a dog.

EDIT - http://vimeo.com/17359320


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! It's *still* snowing here! :gasp:

I was woken up through the night and again this morning with the force of hail hitting the window. I came on here to upload a video of Skye, then went back into the bedroom and it was hailing again - now it's thick snow bleaching down our street! :gasp: When is it going to end????

I've cancelled Anne for today - she's pretty well snowed in, although the farmer has cleared the lane with his tractor, so I'm looking forward to another quiet day in the house, me and Skye. I've just got an order from someone on here who wanted an Akita on hematite necklace and they've just asked me to make them another one with a scorpion! :2thumb:

I made Jen's (Mrs DD, not ours :lol mum's Powder Puff necklace last night. Jen said the last one fitted fine and I meant to check the photo of it around my neck to get the measurement, but I'd just switched hte laptop off, so I guessed :bash: Then when I booted up again last thing to check on here I looked at the photo and it's obvious I've made it shorter :bash:, so I've got that to re-string this morning too! :roll: Serves me right I guess!

Gina I'm on the big computer upstairs at the minute and I don't have the updated software to play your video, but I'm sure it's on the laptop, so I'll look at your video when I put the laptop on later.


----------



## pigglywiggly

oh noes! it starting to snow quite a bit now.

was planning on spending a good few hours in the garden with the pinny-gigs getting them all snuggily and clean.

might have to play with my new cockroaches instead.


----------



## feorag

pigglywiggly said:


> might have to play with my new cockroaches instead.


Yuk! 

You're welcome to that one! :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

thye`re cute honest! google domino cockroaches they`re pretty.

am going to have them in a perfecto tank methinks, was going to put eco earth and orchid bark in for them to hide in, wanted some oak leaves too - think i`ll look too mad swinging from the trees in the field trying to get the few that havnt fallen off?

:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Sorry can't see anything cute in any critter that has more than 4 legs! :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina I'm on the big computer upstairs at the minute and I don't have the updated software to play your video, but I'm sure it's on the laptop, so I'll look at your video when I put the laptop on later.


I think youll like it!!!

and more snow? poor you


----------



## feorag

I'm downstairs now and have just watched it on the laptop! :2thumb:

Bless him! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

see his little special moment at the end, backwards ears and making his odd brupping noise.. lol
special cat!




feorag said:


> I'm downstairs now and have just watched it on the laptop! :2thumb:
> 
> Bless him! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Id also like to show some pics








cor doesnt he look grumpy! - look how different they are!









and lewis took these, love them - im really starting to think he has biritsh short hair or something else with a round face, his fur is for ever changing, its now VERY dense thick fur, he has this huge face thats started to appear this year... hmm


----------



## Charlibob

Tabby has decided that the warmest and comfiest place to snooze is squidged up next to me at all times, she not taking the cold weather too well :lol2:

























And Jiminy got a santa suit :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Moning all, Scooby and Tom are very handsome boys :flrt:
Tabby definately has the right idea, I dont do cold either:lol2: Shes very pretty:flrt: Jiminy looks highly embarassed:lol2:
Weve just had a few more flakes of snow


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Moning all, Scooby and Tom are very handsome boys


Thankyou!!!
did you like the video too?


----------



## feorag

Great piccies Gina and lovely to see Tabby looking so happy and settled Charli :2thumb:

It's still snowing here !! It really hasn't stopped since I first posted this morning and now I can hear thunder! :gasp:

Waiting for a gap to be able to get Skye out without ending up looking like an abominable snowman.

It took Barry over twice the time to get home from work last night, so don't know what time he'll get home tonight! :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou elieen!"


----------



## *H*

My dogs just dissapear when they go out for a pee now! I have tunnels in my garden which they have made in the snow :lol2:

Had over 9 inches overnight, which added to what was already there, and it's still going.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I felt sorry for Skye yesterday cos he still squats to pee and he decided to do it in the deepest part of the snow that was already up to belly! :gasp:


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Moning all, Scooby and Tom are very handsome boys :flrt:
> Tabby definately has the right idea, I dont do cold either:lol2: Shes very pretty:flrt: Jiminy looks highly embarassed:lol2:
> Weve just had a few more flakes of snow


I was quite shocked that he didn't bother with the suit at all, was more upset that Mark wouldn't let go of him so I could get the pics :lol2: He then ran around the house in it quite happy, hes just a bit odd, hes quite happy to have a harness on as well, Tabby becomes a slug but he doesn't even notice its there. 



feorag said:


> Great piccies Gina and lovely to see Tabby looking so happy and settled Charli :2thumb:
> 
> It's still snowing here !! It really hasn't stopped since I first posted this morning and now I can hear thunder! :gasp:
> 
> Waiting for a gap to be able to get Skye out without ending up looking like an abominable snowman.
> 
> It took Barry over twice the time to get home from work last night, so don't know what time he'll get home tonight! :gasp:


Shes spent her morning keeping her eye on two things, firstly shes amazed by the snow and secondly I put a gammon joint on boil, so shes spent all morning sat in the kitchen window watching the snow and sniffing the gammon. I glazed it with honey and finished it off the oven, when it was finished I gave her little taste, big mistake!!! every time I go in the kitchen now shes under my feet meowing for more:whip:

The snow has stopped here again we only have an inch maybe 2 at its deepest, Marks praying for more as he works in a school and wants a snow day :lol2:


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> :lol2: I felt sorry for Skye yesterday cos he still squats to pee and he decided to do it in the deepest part of the snow that was already up to belly! :gasp:


:lol2: Cass doesn't like it touching his boy dangle, which yesterday wasn't too bad as he walked everywhere on tiptoes and just stood upright to pee as he squats instead of lifting his leg too... He's got no chance today :lol2: he is being quite clever though and has followed behind Millie, as she's that wide she clears the way for him : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Everyone
Still need Eileen and Cats addresses for xmas cards as I am sat writing them now as it is too cold for anything else. I really feel for all of you with snow for although it haas tried here a couple of times it hasnt laid at all where I am but 20 minutes up the road they have around an inch.Both dogs ar ehating the cold but Dante is still going out and about and staying out all day, he had me up at 6am this morning to let him out and I havent seen him since even when i took the dogs out he didnt appear to walk with us which was unusual as he is one who likes to be with us demanding fuss as we walk, which gives other dog walkers a chuckle.


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> The snow has stopped here again we only have an inch maybe 2 at its deepest, Marks praying for more as he works in a school and wants a snow day :lol2:


We've had more than that this morning on top of the 14" so far! :gasp:

I waited until the snow stopped and the sky cleared and I saw blue sky and a bit of sun and then went out with Skye. On the way out I was surprised at how deep the snow was on the path in the back garden because that was cleared down to the concrete yesterday, so out came my trusty ruler and it was nearly 2¾”! :gasp:

I got right to the far end of the field, turned to walk back and it bloody started again! :gasp:

So when I got back home I decided to try and clear the path for Barry to get the car on the drive, but all I had was a little short-handled shovel, cos the big one is in my car in case I get stuck and my car's in the garage, so I just used that! While I did that Skye played on the front garden, which is now very deep with his frisbee again. When I came in it took me literally quarter of an hour to get all the huge snowballs stuck ont he inside and back of his legs! So by the time I sat down on the settee it was 4:15 and I went out at just after 2:30! I was totally cream crackered!!


----------



## Cillah

Hi guys! Been busy lately so.. My little brother is here and it's snowing.. Plus work so it's been pretty hectic. Doubt anyone noticed though. :lol2:

Sammy do you want to send me a card? It's fine if not :lol2:
Buttt I need to start collecting all items to prove to the visa people that my relationship with Martin is real.. So Christmas cards addressed to Martin and I would help.

How is everyone anyway? We have sooo much snow here. It's good :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Of course Cilla lol i did put etc lol on the original list as couldnt be asked to list everyone lol pm your addy hun


----------



## ami_j

we have far too much snow no buses no taxis and i might be at the vets tomorrow looks like i will be having a hike.hoping he looks better and he dosent need to go


----------



## Shell195

Jai and Cilla send me your address and I will send you a card.
No Dennis cards this year as the printer has packed up and no new one until the new year:devil: Ive just paid my vet bill of £175 and the next one due before christmas already has £69 on it, just as well I love my furry and purry family


----------



## Cillah

Sent both of you my address =D.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Jai and Cilla send me your address and I will send you a card.
> No Dennis cards this year as the printer has packed up and no new one until the new year:devil: Ive just paid my vet bill of £175 and the next one due before christmas already has £69 on it, just as well I love my furry and purry family


 my dennis card is already out and has pride of placce, i cant wait for a dennis and harley one:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> my dennis card is already out and has pride of placce, i cant wait for a dennis and harley one:flrt::flrt:


 
Maybe I will do an online photo of them then you can print it off yourself:lol2: I wonder if Harley will like being dressed up for christmas now hes accepted wearing a jumper:flrt: I love my nekked men:flrt:
I still cant believe how lucky we were to get him:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Maybe I will do an online photo of them then you can print it off yourself:lol2: I wonder if Harley will like being dressed up for christmas now hes accepted wearing a jumper:flrt: I love my nekked men:flrt:
> I still cant believe how lucky we were to get him:flrt:


 
oh yes yes yes do it..........im sure harley will be happy to be dressed up.........hooray for di and les:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> oh yes yes yes do it..........im sure harley will be happy to be dressed up.........hooray for di and les:flrt:


 
Hes such a cuddle monster, he is either in his heated bed(he covers himself up) or ours,Sophies or down someones top, he really doesnt like the cold:flrt: I must get a photo of him and Dennis sleeping in our bed entwined with 2 little heads stuck out:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hes such a cuddle monster, he is either in his heated bed(he covers himself up) or ours,Sophies or down someones top, he really doesnt like the cold:flrt: I must get a photo of him and Dennis sleeping in our bed entwined with 2 little heads stuck out:lol2:


 i took some photos over the past few nights of me and ninja, and chester and some other stuff and blinky kitten is on every one of them !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i took some photos over the past few nights of me and ninja, and chester and some other stuff and blinky kitten is on every one of them !!!!!!!!!!


 

It sounds like little Blinky is a very happy kitty:flrt:


----------



## feorag

I have Shell's, Cat & Ditta's, Jen's, Tom's and Sammy's addresses.

Colin I think I might have deleted your pm, so could you send me your addy again please - also Jaime, Cillah and anyone else, I've forgotten!


----------



## Shell195

The addresses I need are Toms, Jaimi`s and as I cant find them Eileens, Cat and Dittas:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like little Blinky is a very happy kitty:flrt:


 i just typed a whole page and it rfuk gone


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i just typed a whole page and it rfuk gone


 
Its those RFUK gremlins again:gasp:


----------



## ditta

ok start again


blinky is very happy, but sometimes we suffer for her happiness, like when she sits on my book while i try to read, she gets in every drawer you open, she chases babydice round the bedroom, she chews on ninja, she squidges babydice in bed, she puts her cold feet on your back cos she insists on sleeping uner the quilt, cat moans every morning cos blinky has stolen her glasses, she rips m reading glasses off my face, she seems to get in every pic i take even tho she is nowhere to be seen when i start, she worries the mealies in the skunk dishes, she clings on the ribbon on my dressing gown and i cant peel her off, you cannot tie shoe laces in her presence or carry anything her claws attach to, she loves crinkling plastic bags wen you tryna sleep, the list seems to go on

but she is a wonderful kitten and we love every naughty bit of her:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ok start again
> 
> 
> blinky is very happy, but sometimes we suffer for her happiness, like when she sits on my book while i try to read, she gets in every drawer you open, she chases babydice round the bedroom, she chews on ninja, she squidges babydice in bed, she puts her cold feet on your back cos she insists on sleeping uner the quilt, cat moans every morning cos blinky has stolen her glasses, she rips m reading glasses off my face, she seems to get in every pic i take even tho she is nowhere to be seen when i start, she worries the mealies in the skunk dishes, she clings on the ribbon on my dressing gown and i cant peel her off, you cannot tie shoe laces in her presence or carry anything her claws attach to, she loves crinkling plastic bags wen you tryna sleep, the list seems to go on
> 
> but she is a wonderful kitten and we love every naughty bit of her:flrt::flrt:


 
Awww Blinky can join TomToms Sphynx wannabe club:flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> blinky is very happy, but sometimes we suffer for her happiness, like when she sits on my book while i try to read, she gets in every drawer you open, she chases babydice round the bedroom, she chews on ninja, she squidges babydice in bed, she puts her cold feet on your back cos she insists on sleeping uner the quilt, cat moans every morning cos blinky has stolen her glasses, she rips m reading glasses off my face, she seems to get in every pic i take even tho she is nowhere to be seen when i start, she worries the mealies in the skunk dishes, she clings on the ribbon on my dressing gown and i cant peel her off, you cannot tie shoe laces in her presence or carry anything her claws attach to, she loves crinkling plastic bags wen you tryna sleep, the list seems to go on


I don't know how you put up with all that - she sounds a total nightmare!

If it was me I'd re-home her to be honest! 













 

















 




Have you got my address?? :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

pmsl @ eileen:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol blinky sods just like Nero,Ditta lol always into mischief and too cute for words Eileen I still need your addy and yours too Ditta


----------



## feorag

OK Sammy - gonna do it now!

I'll post both your card and the DVD together, just as soon as I get around to starting writing my cards!


----------



## Shell195

Grrrr, Elmo my Mainecoon is gonna give me heartfailure:bash: On odd occasions he decides he will jump out of the garden and today was one of those days. He jumps the 6ft catproof fencing without touching it so I have no choice in the matter. Hes been missing all day and tonight hes come back in with the whole side of his head plastered in blood. I have bathed it all to find just a deep scratch on his ear, I have put some Aloe vera on it, I will just keep an eye on it/him for the time being.
This cat is gonna be the death of me as I dont do cats going out alone:bash:

Tomorrow he is staying locked in our bedroom, what a silly cat


----------



## sammy1969

No worries Eileen I only did mine today as it was too cold to stay out with the dogs who kept trying to run home and so it helped to fill time while Glyn was doing his stop motion animation for uni. 

Blimey Shell he has one hell of a leap on him glad he is ok though Dante has finaaly reappeared and is being grumpy with everyone bar me lol


----------



## feorag

What a shock you must have got! :gasp:

Such a bad lad! :bash;


----------



## feorag

Gina! Did you see the wanky blanky cat on Animal Madhouse tonight??


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Gina! Did you see the wanky blanky cat on Animal Madhouse tonight??


noooooo will watch it


----------



## feorag

He was just like yours - he didn't have a proper wanky blanky, he used the cushions and soft furnishing! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> He was just like yours - he didn't have a proper wanky blanky, he used the cushions and soft furnishing! :lol2:


haha simba did until i gave him one, that way he coudl keep it and do what ever he wants to it, he doesnt touch anything now, just his wanket...
if its hidden or moved he will cry and cry, ill get it out or find it for him and his jump on it straight away.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Gina! Did you see the wanky blanky cat on Animal Madhouse tonight??


i did :lol2: also saw that stupid girl carrying on about the rats...if she had just given them a chance she would of realised they were perfect for what she was looking for


----------



## kirsten

I have a cat related question i'd like to ask please. it's about my mothers cat.

basically, he's been to the vets as he has the runs, the vet said infection and gave treatment.

my mother isn't happy with this diagnosis as the cat isn't "unwell" in himself, he's eating, drinking more than usual though, but she feels this is due to the runs. he is generally his normal self.

my mother is concerned that it's cancer, his runs occasionally have blood in them. I've said she needs to let the vets know that she wasn't happy with the original vets opinion, to get a 2nd opinion and look for another vet which is cheaper, because she's spent £60 on a consult and getting his temperature taken, and i think, some antibiotics, which haven't done anything. so she can't really afford to pay for another consult which the cost of the first one and christmas on the way.

any ideas and help greatly appreciate, and i apologize if i haven't gotten myself across very well.

Kay.


----------



## sammy1969

I know hte other girls on here will be able to advise you better on this than I can but if it were me and I wasnt happy i would seek a second opinion just to satisfy my own peace of mind I know it isnt ideal at this time of year believe me I can sympathise as i have had to shell out over £400 this past week for my dogs but I would rather be safe than sorry


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i did :lol2: also saw that stupid girl carrying on about the rats...if she had just given them a chance she would of realised they were perfect for what she was looking for


Yes, I thought the same - silly pathetic girl! :roll:

The woman in last week's show (which I finally caught up with tonight), with the hen really ssiped me off too - the hen had had that bloody lump in her chest for 2 months before she took it to the vet! See that made me so mad!!!

Anyway, to change the subject, this is my latest piece of jewellery, apart from the necklace for Mrs DD. This is non-animal jewellery made up from Dragon Vein Agate and Freshwater Pearls. These dragon vein beads are darker than my last delivery, but the flash has bounced so much you can hardly see that they are purple!










Kirsten - it may be that your mum's cat has colitis - you haven't said how old the cat is to give us an idea of other possibilities, but colitis problems can cause blood as well as diarrhoea.


----------



## sammy1969

OOO i like that Eileen i do have a thing for purple and dragons and those beds do look very good


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes, I thought the same - silly pathetic girl! :roll:
> 
> The woman in last week's show (which I finally caught up with tonight), with the hen really ssiped me off too - the hen had had that bloody lump in her chest for 2 months before she took it to the vet! See that made me so mad!!!
> 
> Anyway, to change the subject, this is my latest piece of jewellery, apart from the necklace for Mrs DD. This is non-animal jewellery made up from Dragon Vein Agate and Freshwater Pearls. These dragon vein beads are darker than my last delivery, but the flash has bounced so much you can hardly see that they are purple!
> 
> image
> 
> Kirsten - it may be that your mum's cat has colitis - you haven't said how old the cat is to give us an idea of other possibilities, but colitis problems can cause blood as well as diarrhoea.


when she was saying what she wanted i was here going 
rats
rats
rats
you want rats! everything you want
then he brought em and she was a silly fool..the rats he brought looked so smooshy:flrt:

i DO like that necklace :flrt:


----------



## kirsten

feorag said:


> Kirsten - it may be that your mum's cat has colitis - you haven't said how old the cat is to give us an idea of other possibilities, but colitis problems can cause blood as well as diarrhoea.


he's around 4 years old, neutered. bit of a non-pet, he's not very sociable with people, keeps to himself, eats, sleeps, and goes out, thats all he does.

erm, anything else worth knowing? 

reference the money, i think she simply doesn't have it to spend again, she had to save up to take him in the first place. which is why i said to make a complaint to the vet to get him seen again for free.


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> OOO i like that Eileen i do have a thing for purple and dragons and those beds do look very good


Thank you Sammy. The first 2 lots I bought were a paler shade of purple and you could really see the dragon vein marking on them, but this last delivery have been darker and so you have to really look to see the purple.

This was made with the first batch









and this is what they look like when they are a paler colour.












ami_j said:


> when she was saying what she wanted i was here going
> rats
> rats
> rats
> you want rats! everything you want
> then he brought em and she was a silly fool..the rats he brought looked so smooshy:flrt:
> 
> i DO like that necklace :flrt:


I just thought it was ridiculous to be honest, she never made any attempt to even stroke the thing - all because she didn't like their tails! silly girl! :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

I see what you mean Eileen mind you i do like the darker ones too the paler ones do have some lovely veins in them and look brilliant.

What it is with ppl and rats tails and hating them i must admit i have seen only one episode of animal madhouse which was the one with the poor chicken with a empacted crop which disgusted me completely but did love the pigmy goats on it


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home... Waiting for dinner to cook. TIRED!!! If I missed anything, let me know *lol*

Got really P-ed off today with a girl in my party plan unit... Gonna moan, but it's a bit long winded. I apologise 

....

....

Basically, catalogue launch is Friday and I have no way of getting there, so Sharon (my unit organiser) was sorting out transport for those that don't drive. Well, she asked this girl, Zoe, if she'd give me a lift. I have driven her to our unit meetings in Warrington twice, plus took her to her training party (and trained her). Last month, she asked if her friend could come with us, so I said yeah expecting her to be at Zoe's house. Then last minute, she says "oh, can we get her from her house in the valley".... So Gary and I picked up Zoe on one side of Bolton, then picked up a normal lift (that could meet us closer, but since we were going that way, I just got her from her home) in the middle of Bolton, and then Zoe's friend on the other side of Bolton. Now, this trip added about an hour onto our total trip, since we had to drop them off, too. Not one of these girls offered any petrol money. So, I get a text off Zoe saying that if she takes me, I have to put towards petrol... I texted her back saying "I don't mind putting towards petrol, but...... blah blah blah *all that up there but nicely said*", so here's the response off her: 



> You actually offered the lift to me. You was driving past my house. Andrea did not put you out of the way an hour its 5 minutes from leahs and mine was on way to leah its not like you asked and i dont see you complaining when you are being given a necklace that your not entitled to i recruited myself not by you. Also its about 25 pound get their friday big difference. Im broke so how about i don't take you and pay your self for your partner take you


Basically the necklace she's talking about is a recruiting incentive, but she doesn't realise that when a UO gets a new recruit, she puts her under one of her girls cuz it looks better on her. And I trained her, not my UO.

Spoke to my UO about it and she's P-ed off, too, and I am getting a lift from her. Zoe is not getting lifts off me again and this month's meeting is in Runcorn. HA! Should I have to ask for a bit of petrol money?!?


----------



## freekygeeky

oh nooo jen!
watch the video with scooby in it itll make you laugh!
looking forward to my prezzi btw!! 

OH...
and for everyone who is interested..
my tat is now healed. pics on 18+ thread... includes naked ''womanly'' figure!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/583933-18-diy-photoshoot-thread-63.html


----------



## sammy1969

Nice tat hun and there is nothing wrong with your figure at all its very womanly lol


----------



## freekygeeky

sammy1969 said:


> Nice tat hun and there is nothing wrong with your figure at all its very womanly lol


hehe thankyou


----------



## freekygeeky

watching animal madhouse, and simba is next to me w*nking...


----------



## Amalthea

freekygeeky said:


> oh nooo jen!
> watch the video with scooby in it itll make you laugh!
> looking forward to my prezzi btw!!
> 
> OH...
> and for everyone who is interested..
> my tat is now healed. pics on 18+ thread... includes naked ''womanly'' figure!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/583933-18-diy-photoshoot-thread-63.html


That looks brilliant, Gina!!  And you've got a lovely figure :mf_dribble::whistling2:

Not really a pressy when you pay for it :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> That looks brilliant, Gina!!  And you've got a lovely figure :mf_dribble::whistling2:
> 
> Not really a pressy when you pay for it :whistling2:


thankyou!!!!!!
is a prezzi! you are giving it to me!!


----------



## feorag

Jen, quite honestly that stinks and for sure it would be against all my principles to accept a lift from her with an attitude like that!!

And I sure as hell wouldn't ever give her a lift again! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm glad I'm not just being a b*tch......


----------



## CE1985F

Just read this on facebook! Read it and do it, it should make you chuckle!!! :mf_dribble:

‎1. Goto Google Maps - Get Directions. 2. Write Japan as your start point. 3. Write China as your destination. 4. Go to the 43rd point on your route, and when you stop laughing, post this as your status. :-D


----------



## sammy1969

That is brilliant Clarke certainly did lol


----------



## CE1985F

sammy1969 said:


> That is brilliant *Clark* certainly did lol


Edited it for you!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Sorry hun its late thats my excuse and i was guessing. Just hope I spelt it right in your xmas card lol


----------



## Shell195

Jen thats awful, I wouldnt be giving her a lift ever again:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Time for bed night everyone


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Time for bed night everyone


 
Night Sammy, Im going shortly too x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Anyone around? :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Anyone around? :blush:


mayyyyyybe


----------



## Shell195

I am but only for a couple of minutes:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello ladies!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello ladies!


 
Goodnight Colin:lol2: and Jaime too x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Goodnight Colin:lol2: and Jaime too x


night shell


did i tell you guyss a couple of weeks ago i was having wisdom teeth trouble? the other side is hurting now  every time i bite im biting gum


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Goodnight Colin:lol2: and Jaime too x


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> night shell
> 
> 
> did i tell you guyss a couple of weeks ago i was having wisdom teeth trouble? the other side is hurting now  every time i bite im biting gum


Eew hun, I don't envy you one bit! I get toothache with my top left molar when I chew on it, & thats just since the last time I went to the dentist! Back next Tuesday, absolutely dreading it!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Eew hun, I don't envy you one bit! I get toothache with my top left molar when I chew on it, & thats just since the last time I went to the dentist! Back next Tuesday, absolutely dreading it!


i can feel bumps in the roof of my mouth where my top ones are atm , its the bottom ones that are giving me grief atm. its just the gum getting nipped thats an issue atm the other one was pure agony. they only move for a few days every now and again


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i can feel bumps in the roof of my mouth where my top ones are atm , its the bottom ones that are giving me grief atm. its just the gum getting nipped thats an issue atm the other one was pure agony. they only move for a few days every now and again


If only we had evolved to have teeth that didn't cause us pain! Damn you darwin!!! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> If only we had evolved to have teeth that didn't cause us pain! Damn you darwin!!! :devil:


it would certainly help


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> it would certainly help


Yup!!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yup!!!


i should be asleep lol
i would so love to wake up tomorrow and all the snow be gone. its causing so many problems


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i should be asleep lol
> i would so love to wake up tomorrow and all the snow be gone. its causing so many problems


The snow here isn't deep, but its still a pain in the arse!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The snow here isn't deep, but its still a pain in the arse!


its way over a foot here , like nearly to my knees. theres no buses , not even any taxis


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its way over a foot here , like nearly to my knees. theres no buses , not even any taxis


Bloody hell, thank god it isn't like that here!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Bloody hell, thank god it isn't like that here!


its a major pain in the arse...my mums meant to be at the hospital friday to have her eye check up , we could do with a bit of shopping so im really hoping it goes away even if its just enough so i can get a damn bus lol


----------



## ami_j

oh and my pet food supplier is snowed in too


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh and my pet food supplier is snowed in too


Its mad how snow brings the country to a standstill! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its mad how snow brings the country to a standstill! :bash:


it is  i wouldnt mind but we live just of a busy main road , would of thought it would of been cleared for buses by now!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> it is  i wouldnt mind but we live just of a busy main road , would of thought it would of been cleared for buses by now!


Gritters probably sat on their arses! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Gritters probably sat on their arses! :devil:


wouldnt suprise me! i live in the middle of a bloody city not in the sticks! i want my public transport :devil: *rant over*


----------



## ami_j

ah my lil old man hammy has died. kinda expected as he was two and a half,sad though he was the last i had that i bred, RIP Left


----------



## sammy1969

Great went to bed last night at around 1.30am no snow at all Wake up this morning to 4 inches and no trains for Glyn to get to uni this morning and I am now officially housebound till it melts I hate this weather!


----------



## sammy1969

Just taken the dogs out for a walk and the snow is now around 8" deep will post pics I took in a bit does look nice but now means I cant go anywhere as can only walk a short distance without my wheelchair


----------



## feorag

Too many pages to read to catch up and not enough time this morning. I'll need to take the dog out now before I go to collect the children because they won't be able to walk much in this depth of snow, so he'll have to stay at home today.

Just wanted to 'clock in' wishe everyone a good morning and once I'm at Roz's and catching up on her laptop, I'll read everything I've missed! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I wish it would hurry up and snow! I want to attach Kia to a tesco trolley and go do the shopping, Alaska style


----------



## Amalthea

The sun's out melting all our snow again. Not impressed. Still had just about an inch or so...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The sun's out melting all our snow again. Not impressed. Still had just about an inch or so...


 


Thats more than we had:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Not. Happy!


----------



## Amalthea

The cheeky cow that sent me that message last nigth has just texted again (I didn't reply to her) asking how I'm getting "their" :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/617025-its-hard-believe.html#post7405249


----------



## sammy1969

Jen come down to me you are welcome to the snow we have here and we are set to have alot more it seems not that it has stopped snowing yet. Up at mum's it has been snowing since monday so we may not even get to go away and she currently has 6" lol.

As for that girl I know what I would say lol but cant put it here lol


----------



## Amalthea

I want at least 6 inches.... Eileen's foot would be perfect


----------



## sammy1969

We currently have 8" and its still snowing lol


----------



## Amalthea

Nice!


----------



## sammy1969

Lovely to look at but not good as now cant go out as cant get wheelchair through it, did manange to walk the dogs a few feet to the field opposite m front door this morning just about to upload pics so oyu can see what i woke up to at 7am lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I want at least 6 inches.... Eileen's foot would be perfect


A foot! A foot!! 

We;ve got more than a foot now - we had a foot on Sunday and we had nearly 3" yesterday morning and another half inch maybe last night.

I'm at Roz's today and she lives no more than 8 miles from me and she's got less - about 10" here looking at the height on walls.


----------



## sammy1969

Ok here are the pics of what I woke up to taken when i took the dogs out today










































Sorry for size but i have no idea how to resize them


----------



## vicky1804

Iv just realised that I posted last year about us getting our first cat but I never showed any pictures of him.
Hes been with us a year on 13th December. This is Jake








Hes around 3 years old, is very people orientated, opinionated and makes a racket. Hes away meowing, chirping, squeaking barking. You name it he can make all sorts of sounds.
Hes currently taking to sleeping under the quilt with me and alex on a night and hogging my side of the bed.
My sister has a 3 month old kitten she took in from someone who found her on the streets. Shes decided so no longer wants to keep her so we are going to try introductions to Jake and see how things go.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> A foot! A foot!!
> 
> We;ve got more than a foot now - we had a foot on Sunday and we had nearly 3" yesterday morning and another half inch maybe last night.
> 
> I'm at Roz's today and she lives no more than 8 miles from me and she's got less - about 10" here looking at the height on walls.


Time to get a sled!!!! :whistling2::lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> Ok here are the pics of what I woke up to taken when i took the dogs out today
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Sorry for size but i have no idea how to resize them


Beautiful pictures!!! It's sunny and white here :lol2:



vicky1804 said:


> Iv just realised that I posted last year about us getting our first cat but I never showed any pictures of him.
> Hes been with us a year on 13th December. This is Jake
> image
> Hes around 3 years old, is very people orientated, opinionated and makes a racket. Hes away meowing, chirping, squeaking barking. You name it he can make all sorts of sounds.
> Hes currently taking to sleeping under the quilt with me and alex on a night and hogging my side of the bed.
> My sister has a 3 month old kitten she took in from someone who found her on the streets. Shes decided so no longer wants to keep her so we are going to try introductions to Jake and see how things go.


He's a handsome lad!! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you they were just on my diggie cam I felt sorry for mysty she as mid leap in that pic as it covered her up to her chin and she is a miniature poodle, Dante was sat in a clearing here ppl had walked I ended up carrying him home as he hated walking in it and was crying Glyn picked him up at first but he wouldnt keep still so handed him to me and he just curled up in my arms till we got to the front door then jumped down and demanded to go inside lol


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Bless!!!


----------



## sammy1969

He is such a sod lol mind you when I opened the door Nero ran out lol then realised there was all this white stuff that was cold on his feet lol and tried to get off it by jumping lol as you can imagine it didnt work and he ended up underneath it lol in a hole started to run and all you could see was the snow moving as he ran under it to the front door lmao


----------



## tomwilson

anyone who wants a xmas card PM me your address and i'll send you mine too


----------



## feorag

Very prettiful photos Sammy and I loved the last one, but that's just a wee flurry of snow to us hard northerners! :whistling2: :lol2:


vicky1804 said:


> Iv just realised that I posted last year about us getting our first cat but I never showed any pictures of him.
> Hes been with us a year on 13th December. This is Jake
> image
> Hes around 3 years old, is very people orientated, opinionated and makes a racket. Hes away meowing, chirping, squeaking barking. You name it he can make all sorts of sounds.
> Hes currently taking to sleeping under the quilt with me and alex on a night and hogging my side of the bed.
> My sister has a 3 month old kitten she took in from someone who found her on the streets. Shes decided so no longer wants to keep her so we are going to try introductions to Jake and see how things go.


Beatiful cat you've got there - I love talkative ones! :2thumb:

Good luck with the introductions!


----------



## sammy1969

Lol if I was still able bodied I would be ok but not being able to walk much now I hate the snow love the way it makes everything look so clean and fresh just hate trying to go anywhere don't think I could cope with the amount you have though at all


----------



## feorag

Sadly you wouldn't because a lot of the snow on side roads is like driving through soft brown sugar. I parked in a lay-bye today to buy a paper and could drive back out - had to reverse back in my tyre tracks on the road to get out. No way could you get a wheelchair over that!

Apart from getting your dogs out though I've loved being trapped in the house to be honest!


----------



## sammy1969

I enjoy it for about the first three days then I get stir crazy and claustrophobic seeing the same four walls and not being able to go out but when i can go out I tend not to want to lol so I guess it is just me and being awkward.


----------



## feorag

You? Awkward? Surely not! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Bahaha. Sorry but girls saying:

I want 8"

I have 6"

I have 10" and its still growing

Makes naughty things happen to a teenage boys mind.


----------



## sammy1969

Yep I am awkward Eillen my mum always says I was born awkward( I was a face down breach birth with cord round my neck I was born at home too lol) and i just got worse with age lol 

Jake you are a naughty boy lol


----------



## ditta

well eileen blinky is at this very moment packed up in a package on her way to your house:gasp: last night whilst reading i fancied a midnight snack, so i got cheese butties and a cup of milk............so picture the scene, lay in bed eating my butties when babydice appeared from under the duvet demanding her half so i gave her her bit whilst trying to stop blinky stealing it, then chester started to drag the duvet from me to demand his piece, so i gave him the other half of babydices, turned back to my butty to see it disappearing down the bed attached to a kitten!!!!!!!! i tried to get it back and ended up with soggy bread with no cheese, as it was cheshire crumbly cheese it had all fallen out whilst being dragged, the bread she was licking the butter off, so i now had 1 butty left to myself that blinky tried clawing out of my hand, i must have knocked her away a thousand times and eventually she disappeared, so now babydice wants out of bed, she has left her soggy bread under the duvet near my leg so as im sweeping it out for chester to eat, i hear a strange noise i turned to my bedside table and there she is again, yes blinky , her head in my cup drinking my milk!!!!!!!!!!!!:whip::whip:


i think i need a spare bedroom!!!!!!!
so let me know when she gets there eileen:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

everyones missed the news bout my poor hammy =[


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> everyones missed the news bout my poor hammy =[


 im so sorry about your very old hammy jamie, rip hammy


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> im so sorry about your very old hammy jamie, rip hammy


thanks ditta i expected it with his age its still sad though


----------



## sammy1969

Ditta i sympathise with you completely I get exactly the same problem with a little monster named Nero who wont let you have anything at all without him as Jaimi can attest to as she has seen it herself on webcam I sometimes could throttle him especially when he is trying to pinch my gammon ham sandwich my dinner anyhting sweet and poor Glyn always looses his milk for a cup of tea or coffee in the morning to the little swine. As for bed well I usually loose my side to him as he has to cuddle up and sleep with Glyn after doing scales and appeggios(sp) on my stomach and suckling on my arm for over an hour at least four times during the night. We both must of been really evil in a former life lol is my take on it all lmao

Aww Jai I am sorry I missed your post about hammy Rip little one. How is Atari today?


----------



## ami_j

nero is a little sod lol i have seen his antics and im suprised theres no horns on his head. atari is still fine thanks sam seems to be healing, continuing his baytril and cleaning it. why he couldnt be more like ninja he healed like a dream. its not even sore hes been cleaning with his hands on that side without a flinch or a squeak though if i wanna clean it or give him medicine he squeaks his head off i think he is having me on little sod lol


----------



## sammy1969

Certainly sounds like he is playing on it hun little sod, and Nero does have horns lol they just havent developed over his ears yet lmao


----------



## ami_j

no rat likes baytril but the way he carrys on is ridiculous lol


----------



## sammy1969

~I can imagine high pitched screams and squeeks lol as if oyu are murdering him


----------



## _jake_

Jai will be glad to hear I have finished 4 assignments all to Distinction level and even re-organized my folder. Better get into this college stuff.


----------



## feorag

PMSL Ditta - but of course you know there's no such thing as a bad cat or dog or skunk or any other critter - it's bad owners! You should have made them all a sandwich and a glass of milk and it wouldn't have happened.

That's cos you don't look after them properly, but at least that poor kitten will be well looked after in my cellar - I shall make sure of it! :lol2: 


ami_j said:


> everyones missed the news bout my poor hammy =[


:gasp: Oops sorry Jaime - just forgot by the time I finished reading - poor you and poor hammy.


----------



## ami_j

sam_yup exactly right u need to sign in so i can reply btw lol good lad jake


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Bahaha. Sorry but girls saying:
> 
> I want 8"
> 
> I have 6"
> 
> I have 10" and its still growing
> 
> Makes naughty things happen to a teenage boys mind.


:lol2: Oh jake, it had to be you who said it! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: Oh jake, it had to be you who said it! :lol2:


You lubbs it:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I could say something but wont lol I shall be good


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I could say something but wont lol I shall be good


Ah go on!

Go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on........ (a la Mrs Doyle!)


----------



## sammy1969

Nooooo I am a good girl lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Nooooo I am a good girl lol


Mmmmm, ok, whatever you say Sammy! :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

But but but i am honest see my halo lol (bends over)


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> PMSL Ditta - but of course you know there's no such thing as a bad cat or dog or skunk or any other critter - it's bad owners! You should have made them all a sandwich and a glass of milk and it wouldn't have happened.
> 
> That's cos you don't look after them properly, but at least that poor kitten will be well looked after in my cellar - I shall make sure of it! :lol2:
> :gasp: Oops sorry Jaime - just forgot by the time I finished reading - poor you and poor hammy.


thanks eileen he was a lovely lil guy


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> But but but i am honest see my halo lol (bends over)


WHOA, THATS NOT YOUR HALO!!!!! :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

LMAO yes it is honest see its all gold and shiney


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: You lot are being rude again:lol2:

Sorry about your old hammie Jaimi


----------



## sammy1969

Me Shell never lol its there dirty minds lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: You lot are being rude again:lol2:
> 
> Sorry about your old hammie Jaimi


they are arent they :gasp:

thanks shell, im just glad he had a long happy life


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> everyones missed the news bout my poor hammy =[


sorry jaime i was in a rush earlier RIP left



feorag said:


> PMSL Ditta - but of course you know there's no such thing as a bad cat or dog or skunk or any other critter - it's bad owners! You should have made them all a sandwich and a glass of milk and it wouldn't have happened.
> 
> That's cos you don't look after them properly, but at least that poor kitten will be well looked after in my cellar - I shall make sure of it! :lol2:
> :gasp: Oops sorry Jaime - just forgot by the time I finished reading - poor you and poor hammy.


Eileen Fritzl strikes again


only shell and collin want cards then:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

eileeeeeen has your package arrived yet, i think i made a booboo and put shells address on the parcel:gasp::gasp::gasp: so if she not with you, she will be joining dennis and harley:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> sorry jaime i was in a rush earlier RIP left
> 
> 
> 
> Eileen Fritzl strikes again
> 
> 
> only shell and collin want cards then:whistling2:


ta tom

a pic of him for everyone from earlier this year


----------



## Amalthea

What a handsome hammie, Jai...  RIP.

Will PM ya, Tom  

BOUGHT OUR CHRISTMAS TREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammy1969

I am not having a xmas tree this year lol for two reasons 1 i wont be here for xmas and 2 my cats would destroy it lol

He was a lovely boy Jai


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> eileeeeeen has your package arrived yet, i think i made a booboo and put shells address on the parcel:gasp::gasp::gasp: so if she not with you, she will be joining dennis and harley:gasp:


 

If she wants to live here she will have to get used to Immac, no more furry cats in this house:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

What a handsome hamster Left was


I think Im gonna cancel christmas until next year as I really dont fancy christmas shopping:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> If she wants to live here she will have to get used to Immac, no more furry cats in this house:whistling2:


i wonder if it would make her look like a sphyx


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> What a handsome hammie, Jai...  RIP.
> 
> Will PM ya, Tom
> 
> BOUGHT OUR CHRISTMAS TREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





sammy1969 said:


> I am not having a xmas tree this year lol for two reasons 1 i wont be here for xmas and 2 my cats would destroy it lol
> 
> He was a lovely boy Jai


thanks guys  my fav black tort was his mum


----------



## sammy1969

Xmas shopping Shell whats that lol I cant even think about doing mine yet as Glyn is still at uni and doesnt break up till the 17th and then I hav eone day to do all the shopping for down here before packing to go away on the 19th only to repeat the process at Glyns mums if the weather permits of course lol I really love xmas


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i wonder if it would make her look like a sphyx


 
Thats the idea Tom:lol2: Norman goes home on Monday morning so we are going to be kittenless again. Hes a real cutie but I wouldnt say he came from a very good breeder at all:devil: Chris(son) is already asking when I am getting a new boy so he can sleep with him:lol2: I think hes finally been sphynxed too:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw Jaime - he was lovely!


ditta said:


> eileeeeeen has your package arrived yet, i think i made a booboo and put shells address on the parcel:gasp::gasp::gasp: so if she not with you, she will be joining dennis and harley:gasp:


You are joking - I've cleared a corner of the cellar for her, the shackles are all ready to keep her still and stop her doing anything at all! :sad: I'm so disappointed! *shakes head*

Sammy, I've just seen your post on Dawn's LeStat thread.

I haven't even an idea yet on how to put together anything, just thoughts in my head, but I'm no dressmaker or proper seamstress so I've no idea yet if I can do it, or what the quality will be when it's done. i still have some jewellery orders to finalise before I put away my jewellery stuff (it's such a big pain because I can only work on my dining table and it's covered with boxes of beads and jewellery findings and they will all have to be cleared off the table to make room for my sewing machine).

I'm happy however to have a go once I can get the time put aside to do it. If you let me know his length from the back of his neck to wherever on the back you want it to go, the measurement of his chest and the measurement of his neck and the distance between the inside of each foreleg, I'll see if I can put something together for you.


----------



## sammy1969

Aww that would be great Eileen I really do feel for him right now I am willing to wait of course I know you are always up to something creative and believe me you will do alot better job than I could as I cannot even sew on a button as I am a leftie and so too awkard to teach lol( told you I just got worse with age) and I know that my little man will really appreciate it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw Jaime - he was lovely!You are joking - I've cleared a corner of the cellar for her, the shackles are all ready to keep her still and stop her doing anything at all! :sad: I'm so disappointed! *shakes head*
> 
> Sammy, I've just seen your post on Dawn's LeStat thread.
> 
> I haven't even an idea yet on how to put together anything, just thoughts in my head, but I'm no dressmaker or proper seamstress so I've no idea yet if I can do it, or what the quality will be when it's done. i still have some jewellery orders to finalise before I put away my jewellery stuff (it's such a big pain because I can only work on my dining table and it's covered with boxes of beads and jewellery findings and they will all have to be cleared off the table to make room for my sewing machine).
> 
> I'm happy however to have a go once I can get the time put aside to do it. If you let me know his length from the back of his neck to wherever on the back you want it to go, the measurement of his chest and the measurement of his neck and the distance between the inside of each foreleg, I'll see if I can put something together for you.


 

I love that frog fleece, would you have enough to make a cat pouch?
2ft 6 long and 18" wide, the top half would have to start about a third of the way down so they could get in?
No rush of course but my boys cover themselves up when they get in their bed with the heatpad in it so I thought it would be an ideal thing for them


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What a handsome hamster Left was
> 
> 
> I think Im gonna cancel christmas until next year as I really dont fancy christmas shopping:bash:





feorag said:


> Aw Jaime - he was lovely!You are joking - I've cleared a corner of the cellar for her, the shackles are all ready to keep her still and stop her doing anything at all! :sad: I'm so disappointed! *shakes head*
> 
> Sammy, I've just seen your post on Dawn's LeStat thread.
> 
> I haven't even an idea yet on how to put together anything, just thoughts in my head, but I'm no dressmaker or proper seamstress so I've no idea yet if I can do it, or what the quality will be when it's done. i still have some jewellery orders to finalise before I put away my jewellery stuff (it's such a big pain because I can only work on my dining table and it's covered with boxes of beads and jewellery findings and they will all have to be cleared off the table to make room for my sewing machine).
> 
> I'm happy however to have a go once I can get the time put aside to do it. If you let me know his length from the back of his neck to wherever on the back you want it to go, the measurement of his chest and the measurement of his neck and the distance between the inside of each foreleg, I'll see if I can put something together for you.


thanks  there was a Right too lol exactly the same but his band was wider on the right lol 
still got my crazy Echo will have to get some more pics of her as shes very beautiful but just a tad insane


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been playing with the rats and have noticed how old my 2 berkie type boys are looking. We got them last year I think and they were about 8 months old then.Im going to look for the thread they were advertised on to check

Found it http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/357904-6-male-rats-manchester.html

I cant believe they are about 2 years old already


----------



## sammy1969

Hmmm wonder where she gets that from















Her owner me thinks lol 
Love you Jai lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmm wonder where she gets that from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her owner me thinks lol
> Love you Jai lol


want a slap?
shes from an ex show judge shes an incredible hamster :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

But still insane lol and they do say pets take after their owners lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> But still insane lol and they do say pets take after their owners lol


your asking for a slap :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

OOOOOOO you know you love me really lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> OOOOOOO you know you love me really lol


lol your one to talk your pets are all off their rockers :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

No they arent they are just a little eccentric lol


----------



## Amalthea

Love that!! Eccentric *nods*

I've got a very early start to my day tomorrow..... Catalogue launch for party plan is tomorrow in Stoke  Gotta wear a new costume, too (will get pics), so am gonna freeze!!!


----------



## sammy1969

OOO dont envy you that Jen especially in this cold weather
Ty i knew you would understnand my eccentric little critters lol


----------



## Amalthea

I am an air hostess tomorrow.... So, I'll have on several pairs of leggings, methinks!!! Not sure what to do with my hair, though *ponders*


----------



## sammy1969

OOO Yep defo more than one pair of leggings time erm bun or pony tail i think is the rule for long haired air hostesses lol


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Will prolly do that. Saves me having to straighten my hair too much in the morning, too!!! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

ahhh thats a bonus then lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I love that frog fleece, would you have enough to make a cat pouch?
> 2ft 6 long and 18" wide, the top half would have to start about a third of the way down so they could get in?
> No rush of course but my boys cover themselves up when they get in their bed with the heatpad in it so I thought it would be an ideal thing for them


I've no idea, but I very well may have - will check tomorrow.

Other than the froggy fleece I also have cows 










teddy bears










flowers 











Cars 











Jungle











And I have some other patterned fleeces, but I think they're all cut out to make taggies, so I can only utilise those to make small things, not sleepy bags.

Will check out my stash tomorrow. 

ETA: Forgot to add that I also have some very nice tartan which I bought last week.



Shell195 said:


> Ive just been playing with the rats and have noticed how old my 2 berkie type boys are looking. We got them last year I think and they were about 8 months old then.Im going to look for the thread they were advertised on to check
> 
> Found it http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/357904-6-male-rats-manchester.html
> 
> I cant believe they are about 2 years old already


My 2 older boys are 2 year old this month too! :sad:

That's the fastest 2 years ever, cos I feel like I've only had them for a not quite a year yet!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've no idea, but I very well may have - will check tomorrow.
> 
> Other than the froggy fleece I also have cows
> 
> image
> 
> teddy bears
> 
> image
> 
> flowers
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Cars image
> 
> 
> Jungle
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And I have some other patterned fleeces, but I think they're all cut out to make taggies, so I can only utilise those to make small things, not sleepy bags.
> 
> Will check out my stash tomorrow.
> 
> My 2 older boys are 2 year old this month too! :sad:
> 
> That's the fastest 2 years ever, cos I feel like I've only had them for a not quite a year yet!


 
Any boy type patterned fleece will do Eileen:2thumb:

I dont know where time goes to these days:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

No way are your boys nearly two, Eileen!!! I remember when you were bringing them home from toyah!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Its weird as i relaised tonight my gerbils have ben here for two years as well not usre of their true ages as they were rescues and Glyn and I have been together two years as well yesterday 1st december. Dosnt seem that long at all but then they do say time flies when you are having fun lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> No way are your boys nearly two, Eileen!!! I remember when you were bringing them home from toyah!!!


It's scary isn't it?

Sammy time is running away with me and the older I get the faster it goes!

Oh, forgot to say good news! :2thumb: Alison (Shunamite) has said she'll look after the boys for me when we go away next year, so I'm going to e-mail the guy whose chalet we usually rent and see if I can get booked in for next year!!! Yeh!! I'm so thrilled because I was getting so that I was thinking about not having a holiday next year, because I was worried about who i could get to look after them that I would trust, so that's excellent.


----------



## sammy1969

I know what you mean Eileen it seems to be running away with me too lately.
I am glad you will get to have your hols next year and i must say i do love that teddy bear fleece material


----------



## Amalthea

Great news, Eileen!! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

Don't reading glasses take a lot of getting used to:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Off to bed, everybody... Nighty night xx


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jen


----------



## feorag

Barry's just come back from walking the dog and he reckons another 1.5 to 2" of snow has fallen tonight.

It was absolutely bleaching down when I left Roz's, could hardly see where I was driving and the roads were appalling, but by the time I got halfway home it had stopped and it was fine at home with no snow having fallen all day and then down it came about 8:00 tonight and it hasn't stopped! It's quite unbelievable! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

I dread to think what tomorrow will be like here so far they are saying that the trains willrun but will be dleayed which means Glyn will be able to get to uni in portsmouth tomorrow but it is snowing again so everyhting may change in the morning


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> Don't reading glasses take a lot of getting used to:gasp:


 

Oh yes:lol2:


Eileen, great news about your holiday:no1:


----------



## sammy1969

Time for bed night everyone


----------



## feorag

Night Jen and Sammy.

And that's me off too now - Goodnight the rest of you!


----------



## Shell195

Night ladies


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well I've just written out all our Christmas cards! Just need to write on the adresses of the ones we have to post. Phew!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well I've just written out all our Christmas cards! Just need to write on the adresses of the ones we have to post. Phew!


 
Ive not even bought any yet:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

night everyone going or gone

i need to do mine col , been really preoccupied i best get my arse in gear...though speaking of my arse i nearly ended up on it , shovelled the drive earlier but forgot to salt it so its just ice


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive not even bought any yet:gasp:


Tut tut, get your act together woman! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night who evers left, my old bones need some rest xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Night who evers left, my old bones need some rest xx


Goodnight Shell, sleep well x


----------



## Amalthea

Morning >.<


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - busy trying to get up the enthusiasm to go out and clear the path so Barry can get the car in and to save him doing it when he gets home tonight!


Shell195 said:


> Ive not even bought any yet:gasp:


My cards are all bought, but they're still up in the loft, so i think I'll get Barry to get them down and make a start at the weekend.

It's a beautiful sunny day here - not a cloud in sight, so I'm desperately hoping that means no more snow today!


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon, Ive been shopping and other boring things. No work tonight:2thumb: Im now cuddled up with Harley inside my top:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Jake's a nerd.










36 altogether.


----------



## tomwilson

oh my you've all been very quiet today. i'e not been very well today, had to go to work because i couldn't afford to phone in sick but had to turn down extra hours because i had to go home once i'd finnished although i'm feeling a bit better now


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home... HUNGRY!!!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Jake's a nerd.
> 
> image
> 
> 36 altogether.


what is the pic of cant see it properly cos im on my phone


----------



## feorag

Hi Tom, sorry to hear you're not well - hope you pick up quickly.

Well the sun vanished by lunchtime and the snow came back, so Skye and I ended up going out in the snow.

I took my camera and did a vid of Skye playing on the field, just a bit similar to the last one of him in the garden. For that 1 minute I was distracted. Then I switched the camera off and picked up his frisbee to throw again and take another vid and that was when I saw a Weimaraner tanking towards us. Skye was standing right beside me at that point and I went to grab his collar but only got 1 finger in it before he clocked the Weimaraner and took off pulling me down in the snow :roll2: 

My blinking wellies are only 3/4 length and the snow was too deep for me to walk other than very slowly anyway to stop it going down my wellies, but going flat out in it certainly put loads down my wellies, so my feet were well damp when I got home! :bash:

When I went down I must have pressed the start button on the camera, so this is the point when I went! :lol2:



And this is my house from the corner










And this is my house from the front door!


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Eileen not good sounds like you went down quite hard
I also took a tumble today whilst out walking the dogs Storm decided he wanted to go home after two minutes and I was on the top of the bank outside my flat he took off to the front door and I ended up on my backside sliding down the bank lol. Good job GLyn was out with me as he couldnt get to uni again as the trains werent running he helped me up and back indoors, think he can take them out next time but I did need some fresh air lol

I see your snow is about twice the depth of ours but did see one nice thing today in the snow their was the imprint of what i can only assume was an owl or hawk that had been hunting and had gone in for the kill. You could see where the end of the wing feathers had landed in the snow and also where its feet and head had dived under trying to get its prey was so pretty to look at as were the deear and fox tracks and something that was obviously low to the ground from the drag marks between the paw prints. Its the one good thing aobu tsnow you get to work out just wha tis living round by you


----------



## ami_j

pmsl casey did that starting pulling was already on ice im lucky i didnt go flying. going on msn sam u need to appear lol


----------



## sammy1969

So demanding lol


----------



## Amalthea

Beautiful, Eileen!!!


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Oh Eileen not good sounds like you went down quite hard


Nah! Not at all. I was standing in a minimum of 14" of snow, so I had the softest landing ever. If it had happened on a path where the snow is pressed down hard and is basically inches of ice under the latest layer of snow, that would have hurt, but as it was it didn't hurt a bit! 


Amalthea said:


> Beautiful, Eileen!!!


Knew you'd like it! :crazy:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank heavens for soft snow wish i had the same landing mine was a bit harder lol but I was unhurt other than my pride


----------



## feorag

I've been sorting out a bracelet with xPrincessx by pm and she was pulled over by her staffy this morning when he saw a cat - so that's at least 3 of us ................................ and all the rest! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Very pretty Eileen, I love seeing snow pics I just dont like going out in it, especially when Im driving
I wont comment on you falling down:whistling2: Glad it was a soft landing though:2thumb: Sammy glad you weren`t hurt either 
It started to snow here before for at least 5 minutes:lol2:
As much as I dont really want all the disruption of snow, I kinda feel left out:bash:


----------



## feorag

I wouldn't worry about it Shell, I'd rather be left out too! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Me too lol


----------



## Shell195

Its snowing quite hard now:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta

:bash::whip::bash::whip::bash:

the 'package' i posted yesterday has been ''''returned to sender''''' so shes back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :bash::whip::bash::whip::bash:
> 
> the 'package' i posted yesterday has been ''''returned to sender''''' so shes back!!!!!!!!!!


 



Poor Blinky had a wasted journey:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Awww poor blinky send her to me Ditta lol whats another insane cat in this home lol


----------



## ditta

i think she bribed the postman to scan her chip cos i didnt put a return addy on the package........so until i can operate on her to remove the chip looks like shes staying:lol2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol clever blinky
Watchign are you smarter than a ten year old and shell their is a sphynx cat pic on there and they are asking what breed it is and they have no idea


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> :bash::whip::bash::whip::bash:
> 
> the 'package' i posted yesterday has been ''''returned to sender''''' so shes back!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmmphhh! :whip:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Hmmmphhh! :whip:


 i dont think she was looking forward to staying with aunty eileen, i told her about her her having her very own shackles and everything so i dont know what the problem was:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol me neither i mean whats wrong with Eileens Cellar I mean at least it isnt out in the cold snow I think the shackles would look good on her I am thinking of sending Nero Eileens way to teach him to behave lol


----------



## Amalthea

*sniffs* Making lasagne and it smells YUMMY!


----------



## ditta

oh jen if you want me to sex thise dormice i really must come now.......no its not cos of the lasagne honest, erm.......i getting put in prison tomorrow for sending live blinkys through the post and i wont be able to come after tonight......o btw are we having garlic bread???:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao* Didn't make any garlic bread...... Just lasagne. Super tasty, too!!!! Although, it ended up being a bit juicier than normal, but I think it's cuz I put two boxes of shrooms in it


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Lol me neither i mean whats wrong with Eileens Cellar I mean at least it isnt out in the cold snow I think the shackles would look good on her I am thinking of sending Nero Eileens way to teach him to behave lol


yes, send him to me cos I'm a horrid, horrid person and abuse all my animals, so one week with me and he'll think you're the best thing since sliced bread! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> *sniffs* Making lasagne and it smells YUMMY!


Hmmmm....

I tried a new recipe tonight. Found some diced pork meat in the freezer and looked on the internet for a good recipe. It was pork, chopped onions, chopped apples, chopped carrots, diced garlic, lentils and chickpeas cooked in the oven in chicken stock, coriander, cumin and tomato puree. 

Twas delicious!! :mf_dribble:



ditta said:


> oh jen if you want me to sex thise dormice i really must come now.......no its not cos of the lasagne honest, erm.......i getting put in prison tomorrow for sending live blinkys through the post and i wont be able to come after tonight......o btw are we having garlic bread???:flrt:


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Amalthea

Here's my lasagne!!!


----------



## feorag

Looks delish! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Looks much nicer BEFORE we dig in to it, cuz of how juicy it was *lol* Tasted gorgeous, though, and there's plenty for leftovers tomorrow!! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> yes, send him to me cos I'm a horrid, horrid person and abuse all my animals, so one week with me and he'll think you're the best thing since sliced bread! :lol2:
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> I tried a new recipe tonight. Found some diced pork meat in the freezer and looked on the internet for a good recipe. It was pork, chopped onions, chopped apples, chopped carrots, diced garlic, lentils and chickpeas cooked in the oven in chicken stock, coriander, cumin and tomato puree.
> 
> Twas delicious!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!


Oh I know Eileen i mean how many do you have in your cellar right now ( that doesnt exist) I mena he really does need to be taught a lesson on when he has it good lol. He pinched my tuna and pasta earlier when i was trying to have a drink, but at least he did share it with Dante lol


----------



## feorag

Naughty boy! :whip:


----------



## sammy1969

Yep I know and even being threatened with a water spray bottle didnt stop him he is a little sod to be honest but I love him to bits, he regualry tries to knick whatever I am trying to eat out of my hand and no end of training seems to work hav ehad to keep his claws short as he really hurts when he wont take no for an answer. Strange thing is he doesnt even attempt to do it to Glyn


----------



## tomwilson

lol all our cats try to get dianas food first SHE'S A VEGGIE:lol2:

oscars a right sod he keeps knocking things out my hand by flicking his tail at it when i'm not expecting it

thank you eileen i am feeling alot better now


----------



## feorag

That's great Tom!

And now I'm off to bed - goodnight everyone!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> That's great Tom!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - goodnight everyone!


 night eileen


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

YAY!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ooo, my stalker strikes again! That Mynki fella has posted in the "Interesting Phone Call About Wallabies" thread in Exotic Mammals section. Aparently Im quite the animal rights wannabe even though my animals have no rights! Mmm....this coming from a guy who enjoys going out into the beautiful countryside & killing wildlife!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 oooooo its all christmasy


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Jake's a nerd.
> 
> image
> 
> 36 altogether.


Good on ya mate! Theres nothing wrong with being a nerd! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking good Jen! 

We were talking about Christmas trees the other day, & where to put it if we do even put it up. Clark said the cats would have it down after an hour. Hes probably not far wrong :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hence why i am not bothering lol. At the monent Figaro and Nero are charging round like a couple of hooligans wrecking the flat oh the joys of kids Everything has been wiped off the coffee table my dragon mister light has had it swing broken and my letters and xmas cards to be sent off in the post are everywhere. Can you imagine it if I had a xmas tree?


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hence why i am not bothering lol. At the monent Figaro and Nero are charging round like a couple of hooligans wrecking the flat oh the joys of kids Everything has been wiped off the coffee table my dragon mister light has had it swing broken and my letters and xmas cards to be sent off in the post are everywhere. Can you imagine it if I had a xmas tree?


:lol2: Aye, sounds familiar hun!


----------



## sammy1969

I really dont know why i am not bald from pulling my hair out all the time with frustration lol but i do love my babies and the fac they are completely insane may be just coz they live with me lol


----------



## sammy1969

Well time to tranquilise the monsters if i can find any and go to sleep lol well try to at least night everyone


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I really dont know why i am not bald from pulling my hair out all the time with frustration lol but i do love my babies and *the fac they are completely insane may be just coz they live with me* lol


:lol2: Im saying nothing...........:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Well time to tranquilise the monsters if i can find any and go to sleep lol well try to at least night everyone


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

aha col you dont need to say it we all know she made them crazy


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aha col you dont need to say it we all know she made them crazy


:lol2: <sits with an innocent look on his face> :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Look, I found a video of Eileen's mistreated cats! Barry shouts at them a lot! :lol2:

Be warned though, it contains bad language & I feel sorry for the cats (they arent harmed, dont worry).
http://toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V2269


----------



## Amalthea

We got a bit more snow last night... Still not as much as we NEED, but it's getting better (and no sun)!!


----------



## Amalthea

Only put the tree up last night and have already had to pick it up and redecorate it once today!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


Zoo-Man said:


> Look, I found a video of Eileen's mistreated cats! Barry shouts at them a lot! :lol2:
> 
> Be warned though, it contains bad language & I feel sorry for the cats (they arent harmed, dont worry).
> Video - Lunatic yelling at his cats - ToxicJunction.com


 :roll2: PMSL!!



Amalthea said:


> We got a bit more snow last night... Still not as much as we NEED, but it's getting better (and no sun)!!
> 
> image


Snow! Snow? 


That's not snow, that's like icing sugar dusted on the top of a cake! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Poor cats, Ive seen youtube videos from that idiot before and hate him:whip:
We now have rain but its soooo cold:devil:

Ive just bathed little Norman and he was so well behaved, I dont want him to go home.....he belongs here now 
The 2 nekkid men met him today and it was love at first sight, they all played like they had always been together. I never thought it would be this hard to let him go back


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Shell! Now you're gonna have to go out and get another little baby for Dennis and Harley! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear Shell! Now you're gonna have to go out and get another little baby for Dennis and Harley! :whistling2:


 

Next spring/summer I will be doing:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Been raining here all day, so our "icing sugar dusting" is now slush. Not. Happy.

Been a crazy day at work and the stupid cow who sent that horrible text the other day came in to canvass. Not impressed with that. Got a party tonight, though and at least 20 people are expected to be there, so hopefully it'll be a good'un!!


----------



## feorag

We've had no snow today! :2thumb:

It's been melting a bit, but it started freezing again by about 4:00.

We reckon even when the thaw comes, it's going to take weeks to properly melt all the 'mountains' at peoples' drives.


----------



## sammy1969

NO snow left here as it has rained all night so I got to go YAY now knackered lol bu thave supplies for the next two weeks lol 
Jai ~I am not insane I am jus tmildly eccentric lol
Hate that guy on the video Glyn went beserk when he saw it he wanted to go slap him.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Look, I found a video of Eileen's mistreated cats! Barry shouts at them a lot! :lol2:
> 
> Be warned though, it contains bad language & I feel sorry for the cats (they arent harmed, dont worry).
> Video - Lunatic yelling at his cats - ToxicJunction.com


i don't know whether to laugh of cry. that guys nuts why does he own cats just to scream at them all day. (just like my old flat mate) 



Amalthea said:


> We got a bit more snow last night... Still not as much as we NEED, but it's getting better (and no sun)!!
> 
> image


jealous i want to live in a house that backs onto countryside


----------



## Amalthea

Great... Looks like the computer has picked up a virus that brings up a fake antivirus thing (like last time). Gary's tried restoring it to a previous time/date thingy-ma-jig, but nope.


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> jealous i want to live in a house that backs onto countryside


The back of our house is actually really lovely..... The front... Not so much :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> The back of our house is actually really lovely..... The front... Not so much :whistling2:


 i wouldn't mind i like to avoid the front door as much a possible


----------



## Amalthea

I do try to avoid the front!! *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I do try to avoid the front!! *lol*


 i have visions of your house being some sort of gateway scary real worls at the front and narnia out the back


----------



## Amalthea

Something like that!! *lol* Out back, we've got farmlands with cows, horses, sheep, etc and then the chicken man with his chickens, ducks, geese, pigs, etc..... Out front, housing estate and busy as fook road. MEH!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Great... Looks like the computer has picked up a virus that brings up a fake antivirus thing (like last time). Gary's tried restoring it to a previous time/date thingy-ma-jig, but nope.


Sounds like the same problem I had last week as well.

Mine wouldn't restore either - it just kept bringing up some stupid message saying that it couldn't find some file it needed to be able to restore.

Iain told me to open it up in safe mode (F8 while it's booting) and then close it down normally and then open it up normally and it worked!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Will try that..... Stupid thing.


----------



## feorag

Hope it works for you! :2thumb:

BTW went to the post office this afternoon and posted off the bagcharm and earrings for you! :2thumb: Of course they won't go until Monday, but they're more or less on their way.

Sammy - posted off the DVD to you too! :2thumb:

And now I'm off to bed - Goodnight!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone :roll2: PMSL!!


Barry has a mucky mouth hasn't he? :lol2: And an American accent!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Hope it works for you! :2thumb:
> 
> BTW went to the post office this afternoon and posted off the bagcharm and earrings for you! :2thumb: Of course they won't go until Monday, but they're more or less on their way.
> 
> Sammy - posted off the DVD to you too! :2thumb:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - Goodnight!


 night eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i don't know whether to laugh of cry. that guys nuts why does he own cats just to scream at them all day. (just like my old flat mate)


I think he was only shouting at them for the video, which makes him even stranger to me! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Hope it works for you! :2thumb:
> 
> BTW went to the post office this afternoon and posted off the bagcharm and earrings for you! :2thumb: Of course they won't go until Monday, but they're more or less on their way.
> 
> Sammy - posted off the DVD to you too! :2thumb:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - Goodnight!


Goodnight Eileen x


----------



## sammy1969

Thankyou Eileen will let you know when it arrives, Night hun


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Not much chat on here last night, just taken me 30secs to catch up instead of 10 minutes! :lol2:

And I'm first on this morning and it's 11:25am :gasp:

It's a lovely sunny day here, clear blue skies, so I hope it manages to warm up enough and start melting the snow, but like I said earlier it's going to take ages for this lot to totally vanish. :roll:

I'm sitting here with my morning cup of tea, thinking about all the jobs I need to do! :sad: first is cleaning out the rats, second is a total clean and disinfect of Monty's viv, dusting , and all the boring housework stuff  and then I've got 2 more bagcharms to make! :2thumb:

Shell to save me trawling through this thread again, can you just give me the measurements of the cat bag you wanted for the nekkid boys please? Cos if I can get the bagcharms set up ready for the charms arriving I think that completes my jewellery orders and I can clear my stuff away and get the sewing machine out.


----------



## ditta

i trapped my finger in the hinge of my reading glasses:whip: its hard enough wearing the god damn things but to have them attack me too:whip::devil:


----------



## feorag

God woman - you're useless, so you are! :roll:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> God woman - you're useless, so you are! :roll:


 they attacked me without just cause:devil:


----------



## ditta

ok few piccies

me trying to read!!!!!










trying to sleep




trying to drink my coffee



trying to wear my glasses




cant do nowt without this kitten argggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## feorag

:lol2: And you _*LOVE* *IT!!!! :lol2:*_


----------



## sammy1969

She so does lol if not she would send her to me lol as I am so used to it with Nero


----------



## Zoo-Man

Clark is led on the settee fast asleep, snoring away, with Joe the JRT asleep near his feet, Daisy the Boston asleep on his legs, & Lolly & Indy asleep in his jacket!


----------



## sammy1969

Take apic lol will be so cute


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Take apic lol will be so cute


He's awake now! hehe


----------



## sammy1969

Damn lol you need to be quicker Col


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, back from the sanctuary and what a nightmare drive home, the roads are like glass:bash:
Blinky sounds annoying, so if you dont want her Ditta I will come over and collect her:whistling2:

Like Eileen says you *LOVE IT:lol2:*


----------



## ditta

i do not love it........anyway she cant be moved now cos she 's erm wearing a tag, shes on an asbo curfew and has a paw tag that cannot be removed, so she isnt allowed to be sent anywhere:whistling2:honest:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i do not love it........anyway she cant be moved now cos she 's erm wearing a tag, shes on an asbo curfew and has a paw tag that cannot be removed, so she isnt allowed to be sent anywhere:whistling2:honest:whistling2:


 
Poor Blinky, you have corrupted a young innocent kitten:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Poor Blinky, you have corrupted a young innocent kitten:whistling2:


 how very dare you shell, she has corrupted us and poor ninja and the poor skunks, and she has even corrupted my glasses:whip::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

evening anyone there


----------



## Shell195

Evening Tom, how are you?


----------



## feorag

Me here, checking things out before I go to bed.

If anyone is bored and wants to be driven mad try this 
Ball on a String Game


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Me here, checking things out before I go to bed.
> 
> If anyone is bored and wants to be driven mad try this
> Ball on a String Game


 


Goes to look >>>>>>>>>>>>


ETA Aaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Evening Tom, how are you?





feorag said:


> Me here, checking things out before I go to bed.
> 
> If anyone is bored and wants to be driven mad try this
> Ball on a String Game


 ok i guess it was pauls birthday today and we had 11 screaming kids running around the house, and his mum was taken into hospital with stomach pains.


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody  Spent the day at the inlaws'.....


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Goes to look >>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> ETA Aaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


:lol2: I spent ages and managed to hit it once! :roll:

Shell, did you see my post earlier today asking for the size of this bag you want for the cats, to save me trawling through here to find it?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: I spent ages and managed to hit it once! :roll:


6 times but i'm bored now


----------



## Amalthea

Hey, Eileen..... If you'd like to make a couple little fleecy bags for my APD's, I bet they'd love it. They came to me using a sock (which I put in their bed) and they curl up in there, but it really needs replacing and going in the bin!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Here's Kate's puppies' blog:

Bellwood Pups: 2 Weeks Old (Sorry its late)


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Hey, Eileen..... If you'd like to make a couple little fleecy bags for my APD's, I bet they'd love it. They came to me using a sock (which I put in their bed) and they curl up in there, but it really needs replacing and going in the bin!!!


No probs, Jen.

Fleecy bags, or cotton bags with fleecy linings are the easiest thing to make. I made a load when I was having a go at making the cube and sent them all to the grey squirrel rescue, they were well chuffed. They go through loads for the babies that they hand rear.

Do you want it double layered? Inside and outside fleece, or outside cotton, inside fleece? Do you need a loop for hanging, or is it just to lie on the floor and for them to be able to crawl into it.

And finally give me an idea of measurement cos I've never seen an APD in the flesh, although I'd *love* to! :sad:

And now I'm off to bed - Goodnight.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> No probs, Jen.
> 
> Fleecy bags, or cotton bags with fleecy linings are the easiest thing to make. I made a load when I was having a go at making the cube and sent them all to the grey squirrel rescue, they were well chuffed. They go through loads for the babies that they hand rear.
> 
> Do you want it double layered? Inside and outside fleece, or outside cotton, inside fleece? Do you need a loop for hanging, or is it just to lie on the floor and for them to be able to crawl into it.
> 
> And finally give me an idea of measurement cos I've never seen an APD in the flesh, although I'd *love* to! :sad:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - Goodnight.


night eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Double layered would be lovely (so they can't get to any strings).... Doesn't need a loop, cuz it'll just get put into their bed for them to crawl into. And they are TEENY..... 

Here's them in my hand for an idea on size:










The sock they are in is probably a child's sock, but it is a bit tight (and kinda difficult to get them out of).


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I spent ages and managed to hit it once! :roll:
> 
> Shell, did you see my post earlier today asking for the size of this bag you want for the cats, to save me trawling through here to find it?


 
Here you are #*45917* (*permalink*)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys (well, Shell haha). Just been trying to put the wheelie bin out, but I couldn't open the bloody thing! It was iced shut! Had to get some hot water. :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys (well, Shell haha). Just been trying to put the wheelie bin out, but I couldn't open the bloody thing! It was iced shut! Had to get some hot water. :bash:


 weakling:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> weakling:whistling2:


Sshhh you! :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Sshhh you! :whip:


 you can't silence me fascist:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you can't silence me fascist:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh can't I??? <reaches for the ball gag>


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Ditta, I see your online : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Ditta, I see your online : victory:


 salker:whistling2:

is she talking to us


----------



## ditta

i am colin, tom, ive just come down i cant sleep, so coffee and ciggie:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> salker:whistling2:
> 
> is she talking to us


Im not a stalker, I just looked who was online on the main page & saw Ditta was on.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> i am colin, tom, ive just come down i cant sleep, so coffee and ciggie:lol2:


 Would you like me & Tom to sing you a lullaby to help you sleep?


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> i am colin, tom, ive just come down i cant sleep, so coffee and ciggie:lol2:


 your having caffine because you can't sleep:whistling2:

i have something to show you both it may make you giggle, was having a conversation with a girl i used to work with on face book here it is

HER- Anyone no any gud fortune tellers ? ? any numbers x x

ME-give me a tenner and i'll feed you some BS

HER-Tom spill nw plz ?

ME-you will make some changes next year, not all of them good but you'll come out ok, you'll make a new freind and loose some old ones, you'll find some money in strange places but spend most of it, these things could happen on any day with a Y in them...........can i have my tenner now or shall i expect it in the post 

HER-Hahaha i believd tha untll the y at the end ov the days lol ill get neil to post it to ur shop lol


----------



## ditta

tom, i refrain from caffine......i cant sleep
i have caffine and cant sleep
i just dont sleep. sometimes i stay in bed and watch tv or listen to music or play scrabble on my ipod, but tonight for a change i come on comp to annoy you:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not a stalker, I just looked who was online on the main page & saw Ditta was on.


 a likely story:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Zoo-Man said:


> Would you like me & Tom to sing you a lullaby to help you sleep?


 go to sleep, go to sleep, go to sleep little ditta, go to sleep, go to sleep, lalalalalalala


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> tom, i refrain from caffine......i cant sleep
> i have caffine and cant sleep
> i just dont sleep. sometimes i stay in bed and watch tv or listen to music or play scrabble on my ipod, but tonight for a change i come on comp to annoy you:whistling2:


 awww you son't annoy me ditta, i used to only be able to sleep listening to heavy metal


----------



## Zoo-Man

Here you go Ditta, a lullaby..........

Colin Hartley | Facebook


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Here you go Ditta, a lullaby..........
> 
> Colin Hartley | Facebook


 phew so glad ive got mute on:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> phew so glad ive got mute on:lol2::lol2:


Cheeky cow, Im going to audition for next years X Factor! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> salker:whistling2:
> 
> is she talking to us


your just jealous he doesnt stalk you


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheeky cow, Im going to audition for next years X Factor! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


its a no from me


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> your just jealous he doesnt stalk you


 i'm ok pretty sure i had one on here a few months ago.


----------



## ditta

hoooray for jamie......was outnumbered there for a while:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> hoooray for jamie......was outnumbered there for a while:lol2:


awwww *feels loved*


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> its a no from me
> image


<throws hissy fit, a la X Factor wannabe diva style bint girl>


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> <throws hissy fit, a la X Factor wannabe diva style bint girl>


louis?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> <throws hissy fit, a la X Factor wannabe diva style bint girl>


 could always cry at cheryl to get through


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> louis?


No, like that ugly munter who punched her friend in the face! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> No, like that ugly munter who punched her friend in the face! :lol2:


PMSL yeah seems so long ago,ive found some great rejects vids from past years will send u the links when im on the comp if u remind me


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> PMSL yeah seems so long ago,ive found some great rejects vids from past years will send u the links when im on the comp if u remind me


Lookey at this, I might just have a sick sense of humour, but I think this is sooo funny! YouTube - Disabled man Vs Elevator (full)


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Lookey at this, I might just have a sick sense of humour, but I think this is sooo funny! YouTube - Disabled man Vs Elevator (full)


lol if its sick sense of humour will be right up my street will watch it on the comp tomorrow lol dno how much allowance of my web it would take lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol if its sick sense of humour will be right up my street will watch it on the comp tomorrow lol dno how much allowance of my web it would take lol


The man died aparently, but its probably a good thing that such stupid genes were removed from society. After all, who would ram down the doors of an elevator that has already gone down??? :crazy:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The man died aparently, but its probably a good thing that such stupid genes were removed from society. After all, who would ram down the doors of an elevator that has already gone down??? :crazy:


lol yeah stupid should defo be removed from the gene pool, on that note sleep beckons im going bozzeyed with these tiny keys lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol yeah stupid should defo be removed from the gene pool, on that note sleep beckons im going bozzeyed with these tiny keys lol


Ok hun, sleep well x


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Norman is all packed and ready to go home


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless him - I hope he's cared for properly in his new home!

I had a rude awakening this morning - 2 parcels arrived at 8:45 this morning and I was stone out!!! Now I'm downstairs washed and on the go, already cleaned up little gravy footprints in the ratty's cage and optimistically put a load of washing in the washing machine, but I've a stonking headache and feel disorientated. I hate having to jump up when I wake up - it always makes me feel bad. Still I suppose I shouldn't complain cos one of them is a pressy for me!!!! :2thumb: 

It's my music pillow from Iain & Shirley for my burpday! :2thumb:

On the subject of last night's X Factor I'm still trying to work out how Cher keeps claiming that she won't stop rapping cos that's her - she's a hip hop artist and doesn't want to change, yet every time she's been in a sing off she doesn't rap! She sings a really sad song that makes her cry and look very vulnerable - is it to tug the heart strings and get votes, methinks???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, bless him - I hope he's cared for properly in his new home!
> 
> I had a rude awakening this morning - 2 parcels arrived at 8:45 this morning and I was stone out!!! Now I'm downstairs washed and on the go, already cleaned up little gravy footprints in the ratty's cage and optimistically put a load of washing in the washing machine, but I've a stonking headache and feel disorientated. I hate having to jump up when I wake up - it always makes me feel bad. Still I suppose I shouldn't complain cos one of them is a pressy for me!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> It's my music pillow from Iain & Shirley for my burpday! :2thumb:
> 
> On the subject of last night's X Factor I'm still trying to work out how Cher keeps claiming that she won't stop rapping cos that's her - she's a hip hop artist and doesn't want to change, yet every time she's been in a sing off she doesn't rap! She sings a really sad song that makes her cry and look very vulnerable - is it to tug the heart strings and get votes, methinks???


 


I never like to jump out of bed:bash: Whats a music pillow?
Totally agree about Cher

Did you see my post last night about the measurements for he sleepy bag, if you think it should be a different size just let me know as that was just a guesstimate:lol2:

It really does feel like Im sending Norman away to a stranger


----------



## Shell195

Normans owner still hasnt arrived so I guess the plane was delayed or they arent coming:whistling2:
We had freezing fog overnight then snow:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Basically it's a pillow that plays music. It has a small speaker inside and you attach a lead to your mp3 or ipod and it plays music to help you get to sleep. Mine was a liitle bit more expensive cos it's a memory foam one cos that's what I'm using now and I love it. I'm hoping it might help get me to sleep.

Yes I've got the measurements for the bag thanks.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

mornin


----------



## feorag

Morning Cat

Shell, maybe she's changed her mind?? Chance would be a fine thing, eh?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning Cat
> 
> Shell, maybe she's changed her mind?? Chance would be a fine thing, eh?


 

I know  Chris says we should deny all knowledge of her ever dropping Norman off here:lol2:

Morning Cat


----------



## Shell195

Well senile dementia has finally set in. The kitten isnt due to get picked up until Wednesday:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Shell, at least you get a couple extra unexpected days with him 

Eileen, didja see the bit about the APD pouches?


----------



## tomwilson

afternoon


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone Just did a long post and my internet cut out just as I went to post I give up lol as cant remember half of what I put. 
Eileen I will get the measurements for Stormy in the next couple of days as at the moment everytime I try to get near him with the tape measure he becomes a jack-in-a-box lol


----------



## ditta

well. blinky went for her second jabs this afternoon.......i have been a little worried about her nipples:lol2:i think the vet thinks im odd cos wen i took babydice last i was concerned her nipples were dry:lol2: anyhoo, they feel a little lumpy, i havnt had a female kitten for such a long time so didnt know if this was just normal.......they think its just hormonal but they want her in for spaying asap.......so shes booked in friday:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Well senile dementia has finally set in. The kitten isnt due to get picked up until Wednesday:blush:


:roll2: PMSL!! Ya daft booger!!!! :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Eileen, didja see the bit about the APD pouches?


Sure did - no probs! :2thumb:

Well my day went all to pot this morning! :roll: 

I thought I'd managed to get an extra hour or more into my day so I'd get loads done and had so many plans, such as parcelling up the posting chrissy pressies and go to the post office with them, finish my jewellery orders etc etc. - wel that turned into a joke! :roll:

I was on here catching up while eating my breakfast when Anyday Anne rang for a catch up - so three quarters of an hour went past while she waffled and I listened (as usual :lol then I managed to hang my washing on the line just in case it might get the worst of the wet out so I could finish them off in the tumbeliner.

Made a cup of coffee and went to phone Iain to tell him the parcels had arrived and saw that Elise had phoned when I was out in the garden, so phoned her back first and was on the phone for nearly 2 hours, then phoned Iain (who is in a nightmare of his own at the minute, courtesy of Miss Mollie! :bash: - I don't know your problem child finally sorts her life out and no sooner do you start to feel better yourself than the one who's never given you a day's worry in your life suddenly finds himself in a nightmare!!) *shakes head*

Anyway I spoke to him for ahout 20 minutes cos he was at work, then 10 minutes later my Siamese/Oriental breeder friend phoned about some pedigrees for her kittens and chatted on about cats and breeders until it was 3:00pm :gasp: Time to go out with the dog and not a single thing done, not even had any lunch!!

Unbelievable! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

:lol2:i have a rat glued to my shoulder


----------



## ditta

corrie...........AWESOME


----------



## Shell195

Awww poor little Blinky, Im sure she will forgive you one day:whistling2:

Ive just watched corrie too, I must say it wasnt as good as I thought it would be.


Guess where I have been tonight?

































Bloody hospital again, this time our Chris. His mouth kept filling with blood and he has a huge ulcer on one of his tonsills. The doctor and dentist(we saw both) say hes run down and has tonsilitis which has affected his gums too:bash: I had to do this immediately after coming in from work so if I wasnt tired before I am now:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

we went to visit katy in hospital today, they still can't find what's causing the pain, and i think they are starting to think she's just a hypochondriac, or more worryingly just fishing for drugs. she told us one of the nurses was trying to take her blood pressure, while she was sobbing in pain, the nurse kept telling her to calm down, eventually she told her she 'couldn't because she was F:censor:ing in pain' (i know its not nice but it got said and she appologised) 
the other nurse said 'thats not on' then the one taking the blood pressure said maybe she 'could get some morphine to calm her down', then the other nurse said (i shall call her sherlock) 'thats all she's after'.

i was fumming, i've been running round trying to make sure pauls ok and not getting upset over his mum being taken in on his birthday only to have sherlock holmes accuse her of being a drug addict, i told katy does she not realise you're a midwife for christ sake, if she wanted morphine so badly it wouldn't be hard would it:bash:

sorry about the rant it's not been a great day, the hospital she's in is the one my dad died in so it's been emotional


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> corrie...........AWESOME


Wasn't it great!!! 

Who do you reckon dies? I think it will be Ashley, Molly, Nick & Charlotte.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> we went to visit katy in hospital today, they still can't find what's causing the pain, and i think they are starting to think she's just a hypochondriac, or more worryingly just fishing for drugs. she told us one of the nurses was trying to take her blood pressure, while she was sobbing in pain, the nurse kept telling her to calm down, eventually she told her she 'couldn't because she was F:censor:ing in pain' (i know its not nice but it got said and she appologised)
> the other nurse said 'thats not on' then the one taking the blood pressure said maybe she 'could get some morphine to calm her down', then the other nurse said (i shall call her sherlock) 'thats all she's after'.
> 
> i was fumming, i've been running round trying to make sure pauls ok and not getting upset over his mum being taken in on his birthday only to have sherlock holmes accuse her of being a drug addict, i told katy does she not realise you're a midwife for christ sake, if she wanted morphine so badly it wouldn't be hard would it:bash:
> 
> sorry about the rant it's not been a great day, the hospital she's in is the one my dad died in so it's been emotional


Thats awful Tom! I would report that nurse for her remark! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

i would too, nurses are meant to care


how r u tonight col?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i would too, nurses are meant to care
> 
> 
> how r u tonight col?


Im ok thanks hun, but worried about our dentist visit tomorrow morning. I have told Clark that I am not going to even sit in the chair, I am going to stand in the room & tell the dentist that I have seen my doctor about getting something to help calm me before visiting the dentist, but my doctor said to ask the dentist to prescribe me something. If she isn't understanding towards me, I will just walk out & not return.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats awful Tom! I would report that nurse for her remark! :devil:


had an update sherlock is working again tonight and katy has asked for morphine sherlock has told her she has spoken to the pain nurse who said she doesn't need it, katy has not been seen by the pain nurse yet:devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks hun, but worried about our dentist visit tomorrow morning. I have told Clark that I am not going to even sit in the chair, I am going to stand in the room & tell the dentist that I have seen my doctor about getting something to help calm me before visiting the dentist, but my doctor said to ask the dentist to prescribe me something. If she isn't understanding towards me, I will just walk out & not return.


awww just remember to stay calm , dentists must deal with scared people all the time *hugs*


on another note i have a new friend on facebook *giggles*


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww just remember to stay calm , dentists must deal with scared people all the time *hugs*
> 
> 
> on another note i have a new friend on facebook *giggles*


Thanks hun, I hope it goes well.

Who's your new friend on Facebook? Clark?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, I hope it goes well.
> 
> Who's your new friend on Facebook? Clark?


no lol if you look at my wall its on there, i think i will add clark tho


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> no lol if you look at my wall its on there, i think i will add clark tho


I have sent a friend request haha


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I have sent a friend request haha


i will have him accept when i let him on the comp next , im sure he will be thrilled to have more friends :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i will have him accept when i let him on the comp next , im sure he will be thrilled to have more friends :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


after he hid in my hoody and refused to come out for three hours earlier i figured it would be worth making him his own XD


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> after he hid in my hoody and refused to come out for three hours earlier i figured it would be worth making him his own XD


Aww, bless. Hows his eye?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, bless. Hows his eye?


its looking ALOT better thanks , when it opened been on red alert for a hike up to the vets in the snow but they said keep an eye on him , keep up with the baytril and clean it and its healing fine , doesnt seem to be any infection in there now so think im going to leave him to scab up and carry on the baytril a bit longer, hes due his check up this week some time so will see what they say but touch wood i think its emergency over  phew! so much worry but i dont think its even bothered him , hes been cleaning it with his hands and not even squeaking , yet he screams his head off at baytril time...for such a small animal hes got real character...he even plays games with me lol , while its cold i keep my fleece blanket near and his "game" is to run out of my hoodie , run under the blanket , run about a bit and then run back into my hoodie and then brux....and repeat :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its looking ALOT better thanks , when it opened been on red alert for a hike up to the vets in the snow but they said keep an eye on him , keep up with the baytril and clean it and its healing fine , doesnt seem to be any infection in there now so think im going to leave him to scab up and carry on the baytril a bit longer, hes due his check up this week some time so will see what they say but touch wood i think its emergency over  phew! so much worry but i dont think its even bothered him , hes been cleaning it with his hands and not even squeaking , yet he screams his head off at baytril time...for such a small animal hes got real character...he even plays games with me lol , while its cold i keep my fleece blanket near and his "game" is to run out of my hoodie , run under the blanket , run about a bit and then run back into my hoodie and then brux....and repeat :lol2:


Good to hear Jaime! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Good to hear Jaime! :2thumb:


thanks col, i was beside myself when he had to lose the eye been on tenterhooks ever since really. hes always been a cheeky little guy and hes helped ease the loss of my old fav Siouxie. they leave stupidly large holes when they pass on , Siouxie wasnt happy unless she was licking me to death or sat on my shoulder bruxing her head off


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thanks col, i was beside myself when he had to lose the eye been on tenterhooks ever since really. hes always been a cheeky little guy and hes helped ease the loss of my old fav Siouxie. they leave stupidly large holes when they pass on , Siouxie wasnt happy unless she was licking me to death or sat on my shoulder bruxing her head off


I know what you mean hun, losing them is the worst part of pet ownership for sure.

Did you watch that video link I posted last night?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know what you mean hun, losing them is the worst part of pet ownership for sure.
> 
> Did you watch that video link I posted last night?


yeah rats just dont live long enough, Siouxie was only 18 months old when she had to be pts , she had constant health problems but never let them get her down

oops no i didnt i forgot lol will go look now


----------



## ami_j

just watched it oh dear what a silly pickle 


heres some vids for you col some of the weird stuff from the net and some hilarious x factor ppl

amazing x factor vids
YouTube - X Factor 4, ep 5, Johnny Rocco (itv.com/xfactor)
YouTube - X Factor 4, ep 2, Rachel (itv.com/xfactor)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBh_B7Z4ksw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Q7dytzmdQ
YouTube - Chicken Factory X Factor
YouTube - X-Factor Audition - Mikey (Full Version)


crazy japanese toilet training vid
YouTube - Hilarious Japanese Toilet Training Video w/ subtitles

hmmm (catchy)
YouTube - this is what i do (i sit on you!)

random funny song (look up inflatable you by the same guy )
YouTube - Canvas Bags by Tim Minchin


sorry theres so many lol


----------



## ditta

It's not nick he's is listed in the Christmas episodes I think peter


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> It's not nick he's is listed in the Christmas episodes I think peter


is it just me thats confused by this post lol 
and HI ditta!


----------



## ditta

Colin will know lol and hi Jamie
I've just watched indys waggy tail Omg she's bloody smashing col


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> Colin will know lol and hi Jamie
> I've just watched indys waggy tail Omg she's bloody smashing col


im glad someone does XD
feel free to watch the funny vids i posted btw they arent just for col they are to make everyone smile 
cept the japanese one that might make people disturbed


----------



## ditta

I'm on my iPod so can't really but will try remember for tomoz
Poor blinky goin in for op on Friday I no likey


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> I'm on my iPod so can't really but will try remember for tomoz
> Poor blinky goin in for op on Friday I no likey


awww she will be fine ditta *hugs* its natural to worry though


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> just watched it oh dear what a silly pickle
> 
> 
> heres some vids for you col some of the weird stuff from the net and some hilarious x factor ppl
> 
> amazing x factor vids
> YouTube - X Factor 4, ep 5, Johnny Rocco (itv.com/xfactor)
> YouTube - X Factor 4, ep 2, Rachel (itv.com/xfactor)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBh_B7Z4ksw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Q7dytzmdQ
> YouTube - Chicken Factory X Factor
> YouTube - X-Factor Audition - Mikey (Full Version)
> 
> 
> crazy japanese toilet training vid
> YouTube - Hilarious Japanese Toilet Training Video w/ subtitles
> 
> hmmm (catchy)
> YouTube - this is what i do (i sit on you!)
> 
> random funny song (look up inflatable you by the same guy )
> YouTube - Canvas Bags by Tim Minchin
> 
> 
> sorry theres so many lol


Some mad videos there Jaime :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Well I really need to try sleep
Night all


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> Colin will know lol and hi Jamie
> I've just watched indys waggy tail Omg she's bloody smashing col


 Well theres supposed to be 4 deaths, so Im going with Charlotte & Molly as definates, & the others could be Nick, Peter or little Max! :gasp:

Indy is growing sooo fast!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Some mad videos there Jaime :lol2:


haha got some others but putting em on here might be a risk 


ditta said:


> Well I really need to try sleep
> Night all


hope you sleep well ditta night


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> haha got some others but putting em on here might be a risk


:lol2: I understand :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I understand :whistling2:


they have swearing in them :lol2:not rudeys :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> they have swearing in them :lol2:not rudeys :gasp:


Ah right....:blush:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right....:blush:


:lol2:

just seen the time :C night col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> just seen the time :C night col


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Amalthea

URGH!!! Soooo tired >.< Got a very long day today, too.....


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive been up since 8.00:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Mornin' everyone!


Shell195 said:


> Bloody hospital again, this time our Chris. His mouth kept filling with blood and he has a huge ulcer on one of his tonsills. The doctor and dentist(we saw both) say hes run down and has tonsilitis which has affected his gums too:bash: I had to do this immediately after coming in from work so if I wasnt tired before I am now:bash:


Shell, I don't believe it!! :gasp: Poor you! :sad: If it's not one, it's the other.



Zoo-Man said:


> Thats awful Tom! I would report that nurse for her remark! :devil:


I would report her too, to be honest, nurses are nurses, not judges are and supposed to care,.



ami_j said:


> is it just me thats confused by this post lol
> and HI ditta!


I read to say that she didn't think it was Nick who was going to die, she thought it was going to be Peter. If I'm right it was bad punctuation! :bash: :lol2:

Well it rained and sleeted last night so a bit of our snow has melted - not a lot, but a little! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

im guessing mick and peter are in corrie? lol


----------



## Shell195

Im off to work in 10 minutes:whip: I wouldnt mind but Ive only just got back in from Asda:bash:

Thanks for the christmas card Colin and Clark


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im off to work in 10 minutes:whip: I wouldnt mind but Ive only just got back in from Asda:bash:
> 
> Thanks for the christmas card Colin and Clark


 that must be the one waitinf for me at home saw it as i was rushing out the door. thank you coll and clark if it is


----------



## ditta

yes jamie and eileen its about corrie

nick doesnt die cos he is listed in the christmas episodes.....

thanks for our card col and clark:2thumb:

eileen its here and loveeeeeeeeee it, hope she does:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Ah, well that might be the card that arrived this morning that I haven't opened yet, cos being addressed to me personally I assumed it was burpday card, not a chrissy card.

All I know was that I didn't recognise the writing (I love trying to guess who's sent the card before I open it! :roll and couldn't think of anyone in the Midlands who would be sending me a card! :lol2: Might as well open it then.

Ditta, glad you're happy! :2thumb:

ETA: I've just received an e-mail trying to sell me a treat for *Mother's Day*. FFS that's 3 months away!!


----------



## Charlibob

Snoozing in my clean PJ basket, no wonder I look a crazy cat lady covered in cat hair all the time :bash: (excuse the untidy wardrobe :blush


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah, well that might be the card that arrived this morning that I haven't opened yet, cos being addressed to me personally I assumed it was burpday card, not a chrissy card.
> 
> All I know was that I didn't recognise the writing (I love trying to guess who's sent the card before I open it! :roll and couldn't think of anyone in the Midlands who would be sending me a card! :lol2: Might as well open it then.
> 
> Ditta, glad you're happy! :2thumb:
> 
> ETA: I've just received an e-mail trying to sell me a treat for *Mother's Day*. FFS that's 3 months away!!


 

Colin and Clark dont live in the Midlands:whistling2:

Ive just seen the weather and it says that your area will have more heavy snowfalls, with up to 10 cms.
I knew that would cheer you up *lol*




Charlibob said:


> Snoozing in my clean PJ basket, no wonder I look a crazy cat lady covered in cat hair all the time :bash: (excuse the untidy wardrobe :blush
> image
> image


 
Awww, he looks ever so comfy:flrt:My wardrobe looks like cat city as no matter how many times I shut the doors, the cats manage to open them:bash:


----------



## ditta

few sneaky wedding pics ssssshhhhhhhh


where they had the do!!!!

husband and wife


the cake





some of the cabaret




famous guests



there you go a sneaky peek at my familys famous wedding :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> few sneaky wedding pics ssssshhhhhhhh
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1219.snc4/155125_467952798579_658763579_5766118_970071_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> where they had the do!!!!
> 
> husband and wife
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1358.snc4/163054_468045273579_658763579_5767265_2324513_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> the cake
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs596.ash2/154828_468047053579_658763579_5767294_7678677_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the cabaret
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1206.snc4/155838_467957353579_658763579_5766212_6374902_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> famous guests
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1199.snc4/155181_468078528579_658763579_5767647_2204273_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> there you go a sneaky peek at my familys famous wedding :lol2:


 

Looks a very posh wedding but dont think much of the cabaret act, I cant stand Stavros


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Colin and Clark dont live in the Midlands:whistling2:


Well I didn't think they did either, but wondered if the card had come via the Midlands cos it doesn't have a 'normal' post office stamp.

I'm just gonna have to open it now and if it's a burpday card, well I've got it early! :lol2:

AND ................................ it's a chrissy card with a gorgeous fox cub on the front from Miss Moth's owner, so neither a burpday card, nor from Colin! :roll:



ditta said:


> few sneaky wedding pics ssssshhhhhhhh
> <A href="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5766119&id=658763579" target=_blank>image


Beautiful photos Ditta, but disgraceful that you weren't invited, especially when it was a big do, not as if they couldn't afford to invite you! :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Anyone want two little monsters? I am so pished off right now at Figaro and Nero today they decided it was great fun to have a scrap and chew through the chrger cable of my new nokia N8 I only got it on the 22nd October as a birthday present and the insurance doesnt cover it. I so want to cry


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Anyone want two little monsters? I am so pished off right now at Figaro and Nero today they decided it was great fun to have a scrap and chew through the chrger cable of my new nokia N8 I only got it on the 22nd October as a birthday present and the insurance doesnt cover it. I so want to cry


 off to eileens cellar with them:devil:

have you tried ebay? usually cheap on there sammy


----------



## sammy1969

I would try ebay but have no bank account so no paypal account and most ppl want you to pay via paypal. I wouldnt of minded if it had been my old phone but my new one just out on the day I got it and it was a bday pressy from glyn Just really topped off an awful day. Have had to call the dog warden and the landlords over a dog that attacked Dante whilst we were out with the dogs he always comes with us and this dog was out running free with no owners even though they have been warned before by the dog warden and landlords about it


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I would try ebay but have no bank account so no paypal account and most ppl want you to pay via paypal. I wouldnt of minded if it had been my old phone but my new one just out on the day I got it and it was a bday pressy from glyn Just really topped off an awful day. Have had to call the dog warden and the landlords over a dog that attacked Dante whilst we were out with the dogs he always comes with us and this dog was out running free with no owners even though they have been warned before by the dog warden and landlords about it


 is that the one you've told us about before where the wrdens have even taken it away and brought it back


----------



## sammy1969

Yep it is. I really dont know how i kept my hands to myself mind you think having Storm and Msty trying to get at it and trying to protect Dante from it helped. I ended up with Dante on my shoulders and both Storm and Mysty half strangled on their leads struggling to get back indoors and away from it. Checked Dante over and thankfully he was not badly hurt has a small hole in his back from teeth which i have cleaned and took him to vets for a check but he has been given the all clear and a shot of antibiotic poor little thing then came in to the phone I am so gutted and annoyed


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Yep it is. I really dont know how i kept my hands to myself mind you think having Storm and Msty trying to get at it and trying to protect Dante from it helped. I ended up with Dante on my shoulders and both Storm and Mysty half strangled on their leads struggling to get back indoors and away from it. Checked Dante over and thankfully he was not badly hurt has a small hole in his back from teeth which i have cleaned and took him to vets for a check but he has been given the all clear and a shot of antibiotic poor little thing then came in to the phone I am so gutted and annoyed


 
What an awful day, I hope something gets done about this dog as its gone on for to long. You can pick up universal phone chargers quite cheaply, maybe have a look in Argos etc


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im off to work in 10 minutes:whip: I wouldnt mind but Ive only just got back in from Asda:bash:
> 
> Thanks for the christmas card Colin and Clark


Your welcome hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> that must be the one waitinf for me at home saw it as i was rushing out the door. thank you coll and clark if it is


Your also welcome mate


----------



## sammy1969

Me too Shell i mean it is now beyond a joke mind you I think if i had seen the owners I would of done something I would regret later but my oor little alley cat didn't deserve to be bitten and shaken around even for the two seconds he was I really screamed forgetting I had the two dogs with me and tried to grab it to make him let go. He did let go but not because of me but because Storm went to bite him, Dante ran for the bushes thankfully but i had to spend half an hour trying to get him with this damn dog also trying to bite him and mine two trying to bite the dog I was screaming and shouting at the dog to get away and a nieghbour came to my rescue Dante then launched for me to get away form it and ran up my body and onto my shoulders and my neighbour grabbed the two dogs so I could get back home. Glyn is going to see if he can find a charger when he at uni andhopefully it wont cost too much to replace


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Yep it is. I really dont know how i kept my hands to myself mind you think having Storm and Msty trying to get at it and trying to protect Dante from it helped. I ended up with Dante on my shoulders and both Storm and Mysty half strangled on their leads struggling to get back indoors and away from it. Checked Dante over and thankfully he was not badly hurt has a small hole in his back from teeth which i have cleaned and took him to vets for a check but he has been given the all clear and a shot of antibiotic poor little thing then came in to the phone I am so gutted and annoyed


can't beleive they have been alowed to carry on owning this dog, glad you're all ok though


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> yes jamie and eileen its about corrie
> 
> nick doesnt die cos he is listed in the christmas episodes.....
> 
> thanks for our card col and clark:2thumb:
> 
> eileen its here and loveeeeeeeeee it, hope she does:whistling2:


And you are welcome too!


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> off to eileens cellar with them:devil:
> 
> have you tried ebay? usually cheap on there sammy


Yup Sammy, send them to me - my cellar is absolutely enormous - in fact it can be any size I want it to be cos it's an imaginary one! :lol2:

Seriously though, it does sound like you've had the day from Hell! Poor Dante. I don't suppose you could march around to the owners and tell them they owe you for the vet bill?

Something needs to be done though - no mistake about that!!

I just always find myself wondering why do people like that have dogs??


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Your also welcome mate


 it was your one thanks mate first card i've had this year:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

You're not the only one Tom I cant either they have been reported so many times and yet still nothing seems to be done, thing is I think it would be a lovely dog if it was looked after properly but as is often the case this poor dog is left to its own devices and causes havoc everywhere it goes


----------



## sammy1969

Eileen if it would do any good I would of but when it happened in the summer I did approach them and say about it and got a mouthful of foul language and abuse and a couple of threats so thought this time it would be better to just not try


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> it was your one thanks mate first card i've had this year:2thumb:


Blame Clark, he badgered me into writing them out so he could post them off! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That figures - they just sound like total A/H's! :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Yep that would be right hun they are alcoholics and drug dependant so thats their excuse.
Mind you I wouldnt offer your imaginary cellar at the moment as i would take you up on it lol little sods If I hadnt of had my neighbour with me I think I would of strangled them lol


----------



## ami_j

think hes looking better? 

































pics are blurry but he doesnt do still..can see where its scabbed up and is healing...v chuffed


----------



## sammy1969

he looks alot better hun and not surprised with the way you are spoiling him lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> he looks alot better hun and not surprised with the way you are spoiling him lol


hehe i wouldnt say spoiled really 
up until yesterday was cleaning it twice daily but saw no sign of infection so im letting it dry up and heal, keeping him on the baytril until he has his check up , its booked for thursday but need to change it , hoping for some time this week


----------



## sammy1969

Ermm not spoiling him what was it you said he has had today and i quote "
and eat even tho ive given him bread , cheese, chicken, pasta and cake today"

Lmao


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ermm not spoiling him what was it you said he has had today and i quote "
> and eat even tho ive given him bread , cheese, chicken, pasta and cake today"
> 
> Lmao


oooo you cow that was a private convo :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well I went to the dentist this morning, went into the room & told her I didnt want any treatment today. I told her that I had been to my doctor about getting something to calm my fear when I go to the dentist, & that the doctor said it would be better that the dentist prescribed something for me. The dentist said she will give me something if I pop back to the surgery on Thursday or Friday. So we will see what she prescribes me. But at least I had a pain-free visit today!


----------



## sammy1969

Lol Jaimi told oyu Iw ould get you back for saying about my fetishes lol 

Col I am so glad she listened and is going to give you something to calm your nerves.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well I went to the dentist this morning, went into the room & told her I didnt want any treatment today. I told her that I had been to my doctor about getting something to calm my fear when I go to the dentist, & that the doctor said it would be better that the dentist prescribed something for me. The dentist said she will give me something if I pop back to the surgery on Thursday or Friday. So we will see what she prescribes me. But at least I had a pain-free visit today!


thats good  hopefully you can build up and rid yourself off fear


sammy1969 said:


> Lol Jaimi told oyu Iw ould get you back for saying about my fetishes lol
> 
> Col I am so glad she listened and is going to give you something to calm your nerves.


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Col I am so glad she listened and is going to give you something to calm your nerves.





ami_j said:


> thats good  hopefully you can build up and rid yourself off fear


Thanks girls, I just hope they do the trick


----------



## sammy1969

They should do depending on what they are i know there is one out there that will make it so you dont remmeber a thing cant remember its name tho, and you cant be left alone at anytime while you are on it as you could literally sign your life away, but it doesn mean you dont mind being at the dentist


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> They should do depending on what they are i know there is one out there that will make it so you dont remmeber a thing cant remember its name tho, and you cant be left alone at anytime while you are on it as you could literally sign your life away, but it doesn mean you dont mind being at the dentist


God I hope Im given that one!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

My ex sister in law was and she was terrible in so much as she gave me her purse with all her money in it and told me to do whatever i want with it as i deserved a treat for being so nice a sister in law lol she also tried to kiss a fireman who was collecting outside a shop lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> My ex sister in law was and she was terrible in so much as she gave me her purse with all her money in it and told me to do whatever i want with it as i deserved a treat for being so nice a sister in law lol she also tried to kiss a fireman who was collecting outside a shop lol


:lol2: sounds like fun!


----------



## sammy1969

Well Imust admit I wouldnt of minded kissing the fireman myself lol bt trying to explain she was under the influence of tranquilisers for a fear of the dentist did illicit a funny look lol but i mean to say who can resist a lovely buff fireman lol


----------



## Amalthea

Been such a long day... Just home and had a quick nibble and then bed. Then another early start tomorrow.....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Been such a long day... Just home and had a quick nibble and then bed. Then another early start tomorrow.....


 late finishes and early starts together suck


----------



## Amalthea

Totally do!!!! >.< Bed!!! Night guys!! Sorry if I missed anything, but I'm a bit of a zombie xx


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Totally do!!!! >.< Bed!!! Night guys!! Sorry if I missed anything, but I'm a bit of a zombie xx


night jen x


----------



## tomwilson

collin to you know much about wild birds


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jen x


----------



## ami_j

*tumbleweed*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey Jaime, the whole suprise engagement ring idea for Clark's christmas present has gone out the window! I got a ring size guide from my mum today & put it in my back pocket. Clark saw me put something in my back pocket & later snatched it, & then realised that his suprise present was going to be a ring! Then the cheeky B said "I wouldn't want a ring anyway, I don't wear jewellery" :bash: 
:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Jaime, the whole suprise engagement ring idea for Clark's christmas present has gone out the window! I got a ring size guide from my mum today & put it in my back pocket. Clark saw me put something in my back pocket & later snatched it, & then realised that his suprise present was going to be a ring! Then the cheeky B said "I wouldn't want a ring anyway, I don't wear jewellery" :bash:
> :lol2:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


i hate it when you plan something that you think someone will love and they just shoot it down  still i guess its better than finding out when you bought it lol 

did you see the pics of my lil guy? isnt that space where his eye was looking good


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> i hate it when you plan something that you think someone will love and they just shoot it down  still i guess its better than finding out when you bought it lol
> 
> did you see the pics of my lil guy? isnt that space where his eye was looking good


True. So I am waiting to be told what he wants for Christmas now! :whip:

Sorry, missed the pics hun. His wound looks good (if a wound where there was once an eye can look good) :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> True. So I am waiting to be told what he wants for Christmas now! :whip:
> 
> Sorry, missed the pics hun. His wound looks good (if a wound where there was once an eye can look good) :lol2:


lol im waiting to find out what combo of what my mum wants im getting her 
then ive gotta find little suprises , shes really hard to buy for too XD

thanks col , lol it still makes me sad hes lost an eye , but been so worried having infection in an eye wound is not great. will be glad when the checkup is over


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol im waiting to find out what combo of what my mum wants im getting her
> then ive gotta find little suprises , shes really hard to buy for too XD
> 
> thanks col , lol it still makes me sad hes lost an eye , but been so worried having infection in an eye wound is not great. will be glad when the checkup is over


Its like an automatic response, anything to do with eyes, so we worry even more :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its like an automatic response, anything to do with eyes, so we worry even more :lol2:


well i was thinking it could easily spread to his brain 

watching meerkat manor, natures bloody cruel, rocket dog let ameera stay when she got pregnant, left her to babysit so shes killed all the babies to bump hers up the list


----------



## ami_j

and to cap it off rocket dog had four and ameeras only had one, which means theres going to be really small numbes over winter...an shes left the one pup alone and now it looks like sophie is going to sneak back in and kill ameeras pup so she can bring her own pups up and come out of exile

no he survived, little juno


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well i was thinking it could easily spread to his brain
> 
> watching meerkat manor, natures bloody cruel, rocket dog let ameera stay when she got pregnant, left her to babysit so shes killed all the babies to bump hers up the list


I looove that programme! It can be hard to understand why they do certain things, like killing other female's offspring, but it has good reasons. And it makes me want to cry when any of the main characters die!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I looove that programme! It can be hard to understand why they do certain things, like killing other female's offspring, but it has good reasons. And it makes me want to cry when any of the main characters die!


aye it is sad  

sophie seems to have saved the day having three pups so theres four new pups so the whiskers might just be ok..ameera is a pants mum though..awww rocket dog is rearing him as her own...

more excitement than corrie here


AWWWW juno is trying to play with sophies babys they are only a week old though still blind so hes not getting far lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aye it is sad
> 
> sophie seems to have saved the day having three pups so theres four new pups so the whiskers might just be ok..ameera is a pants mum though..awww rocket dog is rearing him as her own...
> 
> more excitement than corrie here
> 
> 
> AWWWW juno is trying to play with sophies babys they are only a week old though still blind so hes not getting far lol


Aww, bless! I love all their vocalisations too, amazing animals!


----------



## ami_j

well she was a good mum were it mattered she risked her life to save him from a hawk...whew 

got a headache now haha
night col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well she was a good mum were it mattered she risked her life to save him from a hawk...whew
> 
> got a headache now haha
> night col


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. another early rise for me:devil: All cleaning is done and now Im waiting for Normans mum to arrive 
Steve came in from nights and did all the litter trays and brought me a brew in bed:flrt:
Clark if you read this "misery guts":whip: Colin was being romantic :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Shell are you sure you've got the right day for Norman to go this time?? :whistling2:

Colin, sorry you're lovely thought for Clark got dumped! Serve him right if he got nothing!! :lol2:

Well I'm meeting Anyday Anne for lunch today and that's just about all my news! I'm a sad person! :sad: :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

my go, i started the atkins on sat and this mornin im half a stone lighter, 2 inches smaller on waist n 1.5 inches smaller on hips!! as much as im not a lover of atkins, the weight loss is convertin me! im 12 stone 13, the lightest ive ever been for a long time! only 13lb to goal!!! whoop whoop!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my go, i started the atkins on sat and this mornin im half a stone lighter, 2 inches smaller on waist n 1.5 inches smaller on hips!! as much as im not a lover of atkins, the weight loss is convertin me! im 12 stone 13, the lightest ive ever been for a long time! only 13lb to goal!!! whoop whoop!


 

What does a vegetarian eat on the atkins diet?


----------



## Shell195

Norman has gone home now  When she went to pick him up he ran and hid behind Chris`s leg, awwww poor little man made us feel like we were getting rid of him


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Norman has gone home now  When she went to pick him up he ran and hid behind Chris`s leg, awwww poor little man made us feel like we were getting rid of him


awwww *hug*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What does a vegetarian eat on the atkins diet?


Soya, pulses and beans high in proten and low carb veg I guess.



Shell195 said:


> Norman has gone home now  When she went to pick him up he ran and hid behind Chris`s leg, awwww poor little man made us feel like we were getting rid of him


Aw!!!!!!! Poor little Norman - I bet he's very lonely for a while. such a shame :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Soya, pulses and beans high in proten and low carb veg I guess.
> 
> Aw!!!!!!! Poor little Norman -* I bet he's very lonely for a while. such a shame* :sad:


 
She says she has already booked a chocolate nekkid kitten off the same breeder :roll: I told her to take him to the vets and have him checked for chlamydia as he frequently has runny eyes and seems to be a bit sneezy but not ill. I feel really guilty as the poor little man will be wondering why he isnt here


----------



## feorag

I bet you do - it'll take you a while to get used to not having him around, even though he wasn't with you for that long in terms of time.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Clark if you read this "misery guts":whip: Colin was being romantic :gasp:





feorag said:


> Colin, sorry you're lovely thought for Clark got dumped! Serve him right if he got nothing!! :lol2:


Thanks ladies! Eileen, I agree!


----------



## tomwilson

i had a yummy roast and i even took pictures to tantalise you all:mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i had a yummy roast and i even took pictures to tantalise you all:mf_dribble:


Mmmm I love roast dinners with no meat:mf_dribble: *waits for photos*


----------



## feorag

Sorry Shell, for me a roast dinner isn't a roast dinner if it doesn't include roast meat! :mf_dribble:

I had a lovely one today - roast stuffed pork and beautifully cooked still slightly pink beef! Beautiful!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone just popped on to show you the almost finished pic of the horse I was drawing lol Just one leg to finish now and where I fel very drained today I I am not really online but thought you would like to see how it has changed from the last pic.








Hope you all like lol


----------



## tomwilson

for shell








for eileen








and no roast is complete with out the cravy


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone just popped on to show you the almost finished pic of the horse I was drawing lol Just one leg to finish now and where I fel very drained today I I am not really online but thought you would like to see how it has changed from the last pic.
> 
> image Hope you all like lol


looking good sammy:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

thankyou just wish i had the energy to finish it


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> thankyou just wish i had the energy to finish it


nothing wrong with a work in progress


----------



## feorag

Ooh, lots of lovely piccies of horses and food! :lol2:

The sketch is coming along great Sammy!

Tom, first thing I thought was "no gravy" and then you put the gravy at the end! :lol2: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

Maybe but i want it finished so i can start the next one but my CFS is in full swing and it is a real pain as I dont have the energy to do anything even now i am falling asleep whilst trying to type


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Ooh, lots of lovely piccies of horses and food! :lol2:
> 
> The sketch is coming along great Sammy!
> 
> Tom, first thing I thought was "no gravy" and then you put the gravy at the end! :lol2: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


a roast needs gravy: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Evenin'  Sooooo tired. My engine's running on empty, I think.


----------



## Shell195

Great drawing Sammy, hope you feel better soon.
Tom, that dinner looks very tasty minus the meat of course, even I have gravy(veggie of course):mf_dribble:
Jen, sounds like you are working to hard!


----------



## Amalthea

It'll settle back down after Christmas.... Just knackered now. It's been a long week and it's only Wednesday.


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> a roast needs gravy: victory:


It sure does! :2thumb:

Jen, poor you! I assume like most young people nowadays you can't really financially refuse the chance to work and have to take advantage of the opportunity while you can?


----------



## Shell195

I think Im going to have an early night as after being up early 3 mornings running Im shattered. Im at the sanctuary all day tomorrow and its vet visit day:bash: Night all x


----------



## Amalthea

Yup.... And my hours are going down to 8 contracted hours a week (but can, and probably will, get over time) after Christmas 

Am off to bed.... Another early start tomorrow.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone just popped on to show you the almost finished pic of the horse I was drawing lol Just one leg to finish now and where I fel very drained today I I am not really online but thought you would like to see how it has changed from the last pic.
> 
> image Hope you all like lol


Great drawing Sammy! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We went to visit our friend Dave tonight, & had cuddles & play time with his pair of 5 week old Boston Terrier puppies! They were sooo cute & squishy! I can't wait to take Indy round for some play time when she is a bit older!


----------



## selina20

Hi guys not been in here for a while. How is everyone???


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Hi guys not been in here for a while. How is everyone???


Hey Selina. I meant to say earlier, thanks for the support on that thread in Exotics! : victory:


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Selina. I meant to say earlier, thanks for the support on that thread in Exotics! : victory:


Dont worry bout it hun they were doing my head in big time lmao.


----------



## ami_j

well Atari didnt like his jumper i made him to keep him warm on the way to his check up tomorrow 

































hes clearly laughing at me in the last pic cos he knows hes won :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ooo col i got the card today thanks to you and clark, im hoping to get mine written soon lol


----------



## selina20

Awwww Ami thats so cute lol. He dont look best amused tho.


----------



## ami_j

selina20 said:


> Awwww Ami thats so cute lol. He dont look best amused tho.


he wasnt :lol2: defo scrapped the jumper plan will just have to hope he stays under the fleeces in the carrier


----------



## selina20

ami_j said:


> he wasnt :lol2: defo scrapped the jumper plan will just have to hope he stays under the fleeces in the carrier


couldnt you wrap him in xmas paper and accidently send him to me on the way back :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

selina20 said:


> couldnt you wrap him in xmas paper and accidently send him to me on the way back :whistling2::whistling2:


you would soon send him back hes very demanding:lol2:


----------



## selina20

ami_j said:


> you would soon send him back hes very demanding:lol2:


Ill swap him for a toddler


----------



## ami_j

selina20 said:


> Ill swap him for a toddler


nooooooooooooooo dont want one of them :lol2: will keep my demanding lil rat :lol2:
he has his uses though , hes in my hoodie atm and he produces tonnes of heat for such a small guy lol , my own personal neck heater hehe


----------



## selina20

ami_j said:


> nooooooooooooooo dont want one of them :lol2: will keep my demanding lil rat :lol2:
> he has his uses though , hes in my hoodie atm and he produces tonnes of heat for such a small guy lol , my own personal neck heater hehe


Hehehehehehe bless him. Am quite taken by rats atm dont know why lol. Think ill have to look into them more when my hammie goes


----------



## ami_j

selina20 said:


> Hehehehehehe bless him. Am quite taken by rats atm dont know why lol. Think ill have to look into them more when my hammie goes


they are great pets, doubt you will be disapointed if you decide to get some


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jaime, I think we can safely say that Atari isn't keen :lol2: Ungrateful little git!

You could use a small plastic empty pop bottle & fill it with hot water & wrap it in a towel, to act as a hot water bottle for his trip tomorrow.


----------



## selina20

ami_j said:


> they are great pets, doubt you will be disapointed if you decide to get some


Might have to persuade Mark. Afterall hes got that annoying black and white smelly thing lol.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Jaime, I think we can safely say that Atari isn't keen :lol2: Ungrateful little git!
> 
> You could use a small plastic empty pop bottle & fill it with hot water & wrap it in a towel, to act as a hot water bottle for his trip tomorrow.


isnt he! i wonder if wade would wear it:lol2:
that sounds like a good idea, wonder if the little sod would chew it 



selina20 said:


> Might have to persuade Mark. Afterall hes got that annoying black and white smelly thing lol.


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> isnt he! i wonder if wade would wear it:lol2:
> that sounds like a good idea, wonder if the little sod would chew it


Brains as well as beauty me! :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Brains as well as beauty me! :blush:
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2:
im wondering if the refusal to wear the jumper has to do with me not sharing my apple crumble and custard with him :lol2: tomorrows gonna be fun , trying to have him sit still so his eye can be checked


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> im wondering if the refusal to wear the jumper has to do with *me not sharing my apple crumble and custard with him *:lol2: tomorrows gonna be fun , trying to have him sit still so his eye can be checked


You mean buggar!!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You mean buggar!!!


lmao he had a bit of all my meals yesterday including cake!hes getting bloody spoilt lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lmao he had a bit of all my meals yesterday including cake!hes getting bloody spoilt lol


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sleep time i think,night x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> sleep time i think,night x


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

lol where is everyone?


----------



## _jake_

Kia really isn't herself today. She has no sign of Vaginal infections, her Anal glands were emptied but not a great amount. So needs to have a scan next week. She isn't the same this morning, though that could be because she didn't enjoy the vet poking her about. I wouldn't be if various fingers were poked up my bottom!!!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Kia really isn't herself today. She has no sign of Vaginal infections, her Anal glands were emptied but not a great amount. So needs to have a scan next week. She isn't the same this morning, though that could be because she didn't enjoy the vet poking her about. I wouldn't be if various fingers were poked up my bottom!!!


poor kia  if shes still off colour tomorrow might be worth ringing them and her going back in sooner jakey

have you seen the pics of Atari and his jumper? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I'm coming on msn, get ya bum on missy!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I'm coming on msn, get ya bum on missy!


ok i gotta go soon though need to leave for the vets at 12 lol


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - I've had to come into Roz's early this morning because Daniel has an eye infection and she didn't want to send him to school, so this is the first opportunity I've had to get on line.

I laughed this morning (not a lot!) I let Skye out for a wee before I left and he usually goes on the grass at the side of our house and wees almost instantly. Unfortunately this morning he decided to do 'the other' instead.

Now because our house is built on a slope our path along the side of the house to the garden is lower than the grass verge level alongside it, so we have a wall about 20" high running alongside it forming a little 'corridor' between the garage wall and the grass verge and he pooed near that wall. So I ran in the house got a bag and for some reason decided, as it was nearer to the wall than the footpath, but just too far away to reach by leaning over that I'd just step up over the wall and pick it up instead of walking around the path and trudging across 6' of snow. Seemed like a good idea at the time!

Well! The snow on the top of the wall is about 14" deep, but what I forgot to consider was that the grass level on the other side of the wall is about 4" below the wall level, but the snow was the same level all the way across! :roll: 

So I stepped over the wall putting my left foot on the snow, then I pushed off the concrete path with my other leg, whereupon my left foot sunk 4" deeper than I expected and affected my equilibrium, so instead of going forward I started to go backwards! :gasp: 

My foot remained stuck in the snow, all the snow then fell down the back of my wellies (cos they're only mid-calf length) and I crashed backwards into the garage wall, twisted and hopped on one foot trying desperately not to fall down! :roll: Thank God the garage wall was there, otherwised I'd have gone totally down on my backside with one leg stuck above me! :rotfl:


----------



## feorag

Yes, I'm fine thank you, but if that garage wall hadn't been there it could have been a lot worse, because I would have gone down, make no mistake! :roll:

That's great news from the vet, but I've no idea how you will be able to keep that little fella entertained for longer! No idea at all! :whistling2:

Loved the jumper by the way - shame he didn't! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - I've had to come into Roz's early this morning because Daniel has an eye infection and she didn't want to send him to school, so this is the first opportunity I've had to get on line.
> 
> I laughed this morning (not a lot!) I let Skye out for a wee before I left and he usually goes on the grass at the side of our house and wees almost instantly. Unfortunately this morning he decided to do 'the other' instead.
> 
> Now because our house is built on a slope our path along the side of the house to the garden is lower than the grass verge level alongside it, so we have a wall about 20" high running alongside it forming a little 'corridor' between the garage wall and the grass verge and he pooed near that wall. So I ran in the house got a bag and for some reason decided, as it was nearer to the wall than the footpath, but just too far away to reach by leaning over that I'd just step up over the wall and pick it up instead of walking around the path and trudging across 6' of snow. Seemed like a good idea at the time!
> 
> Well! The snow on the top of the wall is about 14" deep, but what I forgot to consider was that the grass level on the other side of the wall is about 4" below the wall level, but the snow was the same level all the way across! :roll:
> 
> So I stepped over the wall putting my left foot on the snow, then I pushed off the concrete path with my other leg, whereupon my left foot sunk 4" deeper than I expected and affected my equilibrium, so instead of going forward I started to go backwards! :gasp:
> 
> My foot remained stuck in the snow, all the snow then fell down the back of my wellies (cos they're only mid-calf length) and I crashed backwards into the garage wall, twisted and hopped on one foot trying desperately not to fall down! :roll: Thank God the garage wall was there, otherwised I'd have gone totally down on my backside with one leg stuck above me! :rotfl:


:lol2: oh dear are you ok?

just got back from the vets ,Ataris checkup went well, the vet wanted to see if the scab would soak off but it didnt so hes left it and said it seems to be healing and to take him back if im worried about anything. the scab will drop off eventually got to wait until it does then he can go back with the others so im stuck keeping him entertained a bit longer it seems :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody  Am going to play with puppies tonight 

I got your card, Colin (I got those ones too!!!) and Sam!!  Thanx so much! Not even sent mine yet! xx


----------



## feorag

OK everybody - so now you all know that I'm telepathetic!!! :2thumb:

Did you notice that I answered Jaime's question 3 minutes before she even asked it?? 

So just tell me "who's a clever sh*te then?" :roll: :rotfl:


----------



## ditta

blinky.....do you know whats happened to the toilet roll??????


I THINK I SAW BABYDICE WITH IT MUM

oh really?


----------



## Amalthea

I did see tht!! Was getting confused (easily done, though)!!!


Blinky is so naughty!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - I've had to come into Roz's early this morning because Daniel has an eye infection and she didn't want to send him to school, so this is the first opportunity I've had to get on line.
> 
> I laughed this morning (not a lot!) I let Skye out for a wee before I left and he usually goes on the grass at the side of our house and wees almost instantly. Unfortunately this morning he decided to do 'the other' instead.
> 
> Now because our house is built on a slope our path along the side of the house to the garden is lower than the grass verge level alongside it, so we have a wall about 20" high running alongside it forming a little 'corridor' between the garage wall and the grass verge and he pooed near that wall. So I ran in the house got a bag and for some reason decided, as it was nearer to the wall than the footpath, but just too far away to reach by leaning over that I'd just step up over the wall and pick it up instead of walking around the path and trudging across 6' of snow. Seemed like a good idea at the time!
> 
> Well! The snow on the top of the wall is about 14" deep, but what I forgot to consider was that the grass level on the other side of the wall is about 4" below the wall level, but the snow was the same level all the way across! :roll:
> 
> So I stepped over the wall putting my left foot on the snow, then I pushed off the concrete path with my other leg, whereupon my left foot sunk 4" deeper than I expected and affected my equilibrium, so instead of going forward I started to go backwards! :gasp:
> 
> My foot remained stuck in the snow, all the snow then fell down the back of my wellies (cos they're only mid-calf length) and I crashed backwards into the garage wall, twisted and hopped on one foot trying desperately not to fall down! :roll: Thank God the garage wall was there, otherwised I'd have gone totally down on my backside with one leg stuck above me! :rotfl:


Did you forget to take your zimmer frame Eileen??? :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2: oh dear are you ok?
> 
> just got back from the vets ,Ataris checkup went well, the vet wanted to see if the scab would soak off but it didnt so hes left it and said it seems to be healing and to take him back if im worried about anything. the scab will drop off eventually got to wait until it does then he can go back with the others so im stuck keeping him entertained a bit longer it seems :lol2:


Glad the vet visit went well Jaime! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody  Am going to play with puppies tonight
> 
> I got your card, Colin (I got those ones too!!!) and Sam!!  Thanx so much! Not even sent mine yet! xx


Hehe they are cool cards aren't they? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> blinky.....do you know whats happened to the toilet roll??????
> 
> 
> I THINK I SAW BABYDICE WITH IT MUM
> 
> oh really?
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs611.ash2/156360_473211812770_775767770_5756773_3157974_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs596.ash2/154892_473212087770_775767770_5756778_8029384_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs695.snc4/63569_473212492770_775767770_5756779_3359210_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs588.ash2/151077_473212522770_775767770_5756781_6180995_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Haha Blinky wants to be the relplacement for the new stupid Andrex puppy advert!


----------



## *H*

I'm thinking I should have named Onion, 'Magpie' instead! He keeps pinching shiney stuff and hiding them/ Teaspoons, pens, tinsel + baubles (and they're still in the box waiting to be put up) even the electric key.
Pain in the bottom that one :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

*H* said:


> I'm thinking I should have named Onion, 'Magpie' instead! He keeps pinching shiney stuff and hiding them/ Teaspoons, pens, tinsel + baubles (and they're still in the box waiting to be put up) even the electric key.
> Pain in the bottom that one :lol2:


That sounds familiar! When I first got Zander, my male Siamese, I came home from work one day & walked in the living room. There was a spoon on the floor as I walked in. Then a fork near the cat scratcher, then another spoon in the middle of the room.....

In total there were around 8 items of cutlery, tea towels, plastic bags & food wrappers strewn around the living room! The clever little git had managed to open the kitchen room door, went up on the draining board to collect cutlery, opened drawers to get at tea towels & plastic bags, & tipped the kitchen bin over & raided it! I was not impressed!


----------



## *H*

Zoo-Man said:


> That sounds familiar! When I first got Zander, my male Siamese, I came home from work one day & walked in the living room. There was a spoon on the floor as I walked in. Then a fork near the cat scratcher, then another spoon in the middle of the room.....
> 
> In total there were around 8 items of cutlery, tea towels, plastic bags & food wrappers strewn around the living room! The clever little git had managed to open the kitchen room door, went up on the draining board to collect cutlery, opened drawers to get at tea towels & plastic bags, & tipped the kitchen bin over & raided it! I was not impressed!


I'm so glad it's not just me that seems to be playing 'find the shiney'. Please tell me he stopped after a while? I don't know what I'll do if Onion works out how to open doors and drawers :gasp: it's bad enough when Cass opens the living room door as soon as my back is turned and Onion dives through it and I have to chase him to retrieve him :whip:

I've never know a kitty with this much mischievous in him! He's well behaved in ever other sense, he isn't shredding the furniture and is a dream with his litter box, but he is always, always up to no good. He smashed a vase yesterday, because I got him down off the fireplace. He jumped straight back up, went upto the vase and just swiped it off, making it smash on the floor while he was just sat staring at me as if to say "I WILL sit here" :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. I read Eileens answer and thought she was being sarcastic:lol2: Today at the sanctuary I stepped in a thawed puddle in the duck paddock and ended up flat on my face, due to the ice underneath it. I cant let Eileen do the falling over thing alone:lol2: Im ok other than a bruised wrist and aching bones:bash: 
The vet was meant to come today but the young locum they had in to cover him while he was at ours vanished. One minute she was there and the next she had disappeared, never to be seen again:gasp: Needless to say no vet visit today

Im glad Atari is doing well, how cute did he look in his jumper, awwwwwww


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, have you posted the bag charm and earings?


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> blinky.....do you know whats happened to the toilet roll??????
> 
> 
> I THINK I SAW BABYDICE WITH IT MUM
> 
> oh really?
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs611.ash2/156360_473211812770_775767770_5756773_3157974_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs596.ash2/154892_473212087770_775767770_5756778_8029384_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs695.snc4/63569_473212492770_775767770_5756779_3359210_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs588.ash2/151077_473212522770_775767770_5756781_6180995_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


That kitten definitely needs locking up in my cellar - if the post is unreliable, maybe you should deliver her personally??? :whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Did you forget to take your zimmer frame Eileen??? :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Very funny Colin I'm young at heart and don't need no zimmer frame - except if I know I'm going to fall! :whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> That sounds familiar! When I first got Zander, my male Siamese, I came home from work one day & walked in the living room. There was a spoon on the floor as I walked in. Then a fork near the cat scratcher, then another spoon in the middle of the room.....
> 
> In total there were around 8 items of cutlery, tea towels, plastic bags & food wrappers strewn around the living room! The clever little git had managed to open the kitchen room door, went up on the draining board to collect cutlery, opened drawers to get at tea towels & plastic bags, & tipped the kitchen bin over & raided it! I was not impressed!


Good old Zander - siamese are sooooooooooooooooooooo naughty!



*H* said:


> I'm so glad it's not just me that seems to be playing 'find the shiney'. Please tell me he stopped after a while? I don't know what I'll do if Onion works out how to open doors and drawers :gasp: it's bad enough when Cass opens the living room door as soon as my back is turned and Onion dives through it and I have to chase him to retrieve him :whip:


The trick is child proof locks on drawers and fridges and bolts on doors and blue tac under every movable breakable item - that's what we do in our house, although our door opener has sadly gone now! :sad:



Amalthea said:


> Eileen, have you posted the bag charm and earings?


Yes, didn't you get a pm or did I maybe post on here - I took yours, Mrs DD's and someone else's all to the post off on Saturday afternoon, so they would have gone off first thing on Monday morning - I'm pretty certain everyone else's stuff has now arrived! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes, I'm fine thank you, but if that garage wall hadn't been there it could have been a lot worse, because I would have gone down, make no mistake! :roll:
> 
> That's great news from the vet, but I've no idea how you will be able to keep that little fella entertained for longer! No idea at all! :whistling2:
> 
> Loved the jumper by the way - shame he didn't! :lol2:


lol other than let him use me as a climbing frame, share my meals with him, try making him clothes to keep him warm that he rejects? :lol2:
i loved his jumper too lol 


feorag said:


> OK everybody - so now you all know that I'm telepathetic!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Did you notice that I answered Jaime's question 3 minutes before she even asked it??
> 
> So just tell me "who's a clever sh*te then?" :roll: :rotfl:


:rotfl: im dead impressed if not slightly confused 


ditta said:


> blinky.....do you know whats happened to the toilet roll??????
> 
> 
> I THINK I SAW BABYDICE WITH IT MUM
> 
> oh really?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5545142&id=775767770image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5545142&id=775767770image
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5545142&id=775767770image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5545142&id=775767770image


:lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Glad the vet visit went well Jaime! :2thumb:


ta col  


Shell195 said:


> Evening all. I read Eileens answer and thought she was being sarcastic:lol2: Today at the sanctuary I stepped in a thawed puddle in the duck paddock and ended up flat on my face, due to the ice underneath it. I cant let Eileen do the falling over thing alone:lol2: Im ok other than a bruised wrist and aching bones:bash:
> The vet was meant to come today but the young locum they had in to cover him while he was at ours vanished. One minute she was there and the next she had disappeared, never to be seen again:gasp: Needless to say no vet visit today
> 
> Im glad Atari is doing well, how cute did he look in his jumper, awwwwwww


you need to tell him that he might leave it on then lol


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone seems to be a day for falling over this morning at 8.12am Nero escaped as Glyn was going off to uni he was running late so i had to run out in just pjs and try and grab him but he was having none of it had to quickly nip back in and grab some shoes and a thick cardigan., hoping he didnt disappear. WEll after 15 minutes of following him tomake sure he didnt disappear and triyng to entice him with treat food he decided to run up the embankment and into some bushes i went to follow only to slip on ice and fall I foolishly grabbed at a branch and wrenched my shoulder and ended up going down into the splits and seriously hurting my left hip. I screamed but not one neighbour came to my aid and Nero then came up to see if i was ok so I grabbed him and then had to hold him till I was able to stand. I have been in agony all day and stillwaitng for the doctor to come out and check I havent done any serious damage but apparently they are very busy and dont know when they will be out.

Oh Eileen thank you for the xmas card and cd I will start using it in the next few days and will let you know if it works
Jai glad Atari's check went well and that he is ok I did like the jumper lol 

Blinky is far to cheeky and naughty Ditta think both she and Nero sould be sent to Eileens cellar for punishment lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. I read Eileens answer and thought she was being sarcastic:lol2: Today at the sanctuary I stepped in a thawed puddle in the duck paddock and ended up flat on my face, due to the ice underneath it. I cant let Eileen do the falling over thing alone:lol2: Im ok other than a bruised wrist and aching bones:bash:
> The vet was meant to come today but the young locum they had in to cover him while he was at ours vanished. One minute she was there and the next she had disappeared, never to be seen again:gasp: Needless to say no vet visit today
> 
> Im glad Atari is doing well, how cute did he look in his jumper, awwwwwww


Forgot to mention your post Shell! :roll:

Yes I might have been being sarcastic cos nobody asked if I was all right but how did I know about the result of Atari's vet visit????

Glad I managed to avoid falling over this time (makes a change :lol but sorry to hear you didn't - hope you're OK - you might be a bit sorer tomorrow.

So how did the locum vanish - was she abducted by aliens :gasp: or did she just go home never to return, we used to get a lot of secretarial temps who did that at work!!!



ami_j said:


> :rotfl: im dead impressed if not slightly confused


No more confused than I was! I think the gremlins have been in again today! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone seems to be a day for falling over this morning at 8.12am Nero escaped as Glyn was going off to uni he was running late so i had to run out in just pjs and try and grab him but he was having none of it had to quickly nip back in and grab some shoes and a thick cardigan., hoping he didnt disappear. WEll after 15 minutes of following him tomake sure he didnt disappear and triyng to entice him with treat food he decided to run up the embankment and into some bushes i went to follow only to slip on ice and fall I foolishly grabbed at a branch and wrenched my shoulder and ended up going down into the splits and seriously hurting my left hip. I screamed but not one neighbour came to my aid and Nero then came up to see if i was ok so I grabbed him and then had to hold him till I was able to stand. I have been in agony all day and stillwaitng for the doctor to come out and check I havent done any serious damage but apparently they are very busy and dont know when they will be out.
> 
> Oh Eileen thank you for the xmas card and cd I will start using it in the next few days and will let you know if it works
> Jai glad Atari's check went well and that he is ok I did like the jumper lol
> 
> Blinky is far to cheeky and naughty Ditta think both she and Nero sould be sent to Eileens cellar for punishment lol


lol is it a good idea having blinky and nero near each other? they could cause major havoc together!

lol you need to tell him he has to wear it lol
he wasnt impressed when the vet was trying to soak his scab where his eye was off either told him what for...
though when i went to get him out he had put his head through a hole in the hammock i put for him to hide under and stay warm so why wont he wear my jumper if hes happy to do that!!!:devil:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Forgot to mention your post Shell! :roll:
> 
> Yes I might have been being sarcastic cos nobody asked if I was all right but how did I know about the result of Atari's vet visit????
> 
> 
> 
> That was the point I got confused and kept going back to look for the reply to your first post:lol2:
> 
> Glad I managed to avoid falling over this time (makes a change :lol but sorry to hear you didn't - hope you're OK - you might be a bit sorer tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt I will be stiff tomorrow as I didnt bounce like I used to:bash:
> 
> 
> So how did the locum vanish - was she abducted by aliens :gasp: or did she just go home never to return, we used to get a lot of secretarial temps who did that at work!!!
> 
> 
> They never did find her so I presume she ran away:gasp:
> 
> :gasp:No more confused than I was! I think the gremlins have been in again today! :roll:


 
The gremlins spend a lot of time on RFUK lately:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lol is it a good idea having blinky and nero near each other? they could cause major havoc together!
> 
> lol you need to tell him he has to wear it lol
> he wasnt impressed when the vet was trying to soak his scab where his eye was off either told him what for...
> though when i went to get him out he had put his head through a hole in the hammock i put for him to hide under and stay warm so why wont he wear my jumper if hes happy to do that!!!:devil:


I will have words with him for you lol but like most males i doubt he will listen lol






Waits for the beatings lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I will have words with him for you lol but like most males i doubt he will listen lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waits for the beatings lol


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sammy, we cross posted and so I've just seen your post now.

That sounds like a horrible fall you had - I hope the doctor finally gets to see you and confirms you haven't done anything serious to yourself!

Glad the card and video arrived safely. No-one else's cards have been osted off yet, it was just a good opportunity to send yours with the DVD to save on postage.

No-one else's have been written yet! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

It was so sweet and did make my day after the fall they are such sweet kitties on it yours should arrive soon as has been posted. I dotn think i have done anything too serious but the pain is bad and my split doing days are long gone lol the hip is slightly swollen but i dont think it is broken it did go pop when i went down but if it had been properly dislocated i would of been in alot more pain but then my hips do dislocate easily and go back on there own my shoulder is also a bit puffy but again i think it is more superficial than anything


----------



## feorag

Ew!! That sounds horrible!!!


----------



## sammy1969

It can be very embarrassing too as it can do it at any time but i have gotten used to it and actually wish i was about ten years older than i am coz at least then they would consider a hip replacement but a tthe moment i am too young and as they only last ten years it would cost too much to keep replacing them but they have siad by the time I am old enough it will probably be too late as i wont have the bone density left to have one done safely


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Sammy, we cross posted and so I've just seen your post now.
> 
> That sounds like a horrible fall you had - I hope the doctor finally gets to see you and confirms you haven't done anything serious to yourself!
> 
> Glad the card and video arrived safely. *No-one else's cards have been osted off yet*, it was just a good opportunity to send yours with the DVD to save on postage.
> 
> No-one else's have been written yet! :roll:


 
:whistling2:

i have been offline most of the night trying to fix the electric that kept blowing, one thing i dont touch is electric, but by the looks of it the rfuking dog has pissed up a plug socket...:devil: so i disabled said plug socket but now heating wont work all kitchen sockets wont work so i have had to sit and dry the socket in tthe hallway...the pissed on one ....water.....electric......me no likey, but ive just managed to get everything back working........even te heating AND HOT WATER which is how i found out we didnt have any electric to the kitchen, ive banged my sore finger, im in a terrible mood have got to go anfd give blinky her last meal before she gets zipped offf to vets in morning, im so rfuking stressed:bash::whip:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> i have been offline most of the night trying to fix the electric that kept blowing, one thing i dont touch is electric, but by the looks of it the rfuking dog has pissed up a plug socket...:devil: so i disabled said plug socket but now heating wont work all kitchen sockets wont work so i have had to sit and dry the socket in tthe hallway...the pissed on one ....water.....electric......me no likey, but ive just managed to get everything back working........even te heating AND HOT WATER which is how i found out we didnt have any electric to the kitchen, ive banged my sore finger, im in a terrible mood have got to go anfd give blinky her last meal before she gets zipped offf to vets in morning, im so rfuking stressed:bash::whip:


 
That dont sound good at all:devil: Go and cuddle Blinky, Im sure that will cheer you up:flrt:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2: OK - so you got yours too for the same reason as Sammy, cos I was posting my mission!
> 
> i have been offline most of the night trying to fix the electric that kept blowing, one thing i dont touch is electric, but by the looks of it the rfuking dog has pissed up a plug socket...:devil: so i disabled said plug socket but now heating wont work all kitchen sockets wont work so i have had to sit and dry the socket in tthe hallway...the pissed on one ....water.....electric......me no likey, but ive just managed to get everything back working........even te heating AND HOT WATER which is how i found out we didnt have any electric to the kitchen, ive banged my sore finger, im in a terrible mood have got to go anfd give blinky her last meal before she gets zipped offf to vets in morning, im so rfuking stressed:bash::whip:
> 
> Oops - doesn't sound like much fun that!!


Jen, I posted Ditta's stuff at the same time as yours too! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Ive bought christmas cards but havent even written them yet:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/620009-rat-mice-breeding.html


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home from playing with puppies.... Going to bed. But I just wanted to say they smell SOOOOOOOOOO good!! And they are definitely toddling now and starting to play 

Not gotten it yet, Eileen... Will keep an eye out and keep you updated xx


----------



## feorag

Please do Jen, because everyone else's parcel I posted on Saturday has arrived - it is Thursday after all, but maybe yours might have got held up somewhere.

A friend rang me last night because she'd posted my Xmas card and put her Durham Cat Club subs cheque in it, as she does every year. She rang to see if I'd got it OK, which I had on Monday and she told me that at the same time she'd posted a card with some gift vouchers in to her friend who lives just over half a mile from me and hers hadn't arrived yet.

She did say, though, that the friend hadn't received any post for 5 days, whereas my postie has been delivering all week without any great problems.


----------



## ami_j

LOL


----------



## Zoo-Man

*H* said:


> I'm so glad it's not just me that seems to be playing 'find the shiney'. Please tell me he stopped after a while? I don't know what I'll do if Onion works out how to open doors and drawers :gasp: it's bad enough when Cass opens the living room door as soon as my back is turned and Onion dives through it and I have to chase him to retrieve him :whip:
> 
> I've never know a kitty with this much mischievous in him! He's well behaved in ever other sense, he isn't shredding the furniture and is a dream with his litter box, but he is always, always up to no good. He smashed a vase yesterday, because I got him down off the fireplace. He jumped straight back up, went upto the vase and just swiped it off, making it smash on the floor while he was just sat staring at me as if to say "I WILL sit here" :lol2:


He never did it again which leads me to think that the kitchen door was closed properly. Thank god! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

oooo col was SOOO annoyed at stupid woman on animal hospital , she bought a marmoset cos she wanted to dress it up and put it on her shoulder when she walked her dogs. only bought the one , kept it in this horrible cage in her living room and it was bored senseless. happy ending though it went to someone who had quite a few to be paired up. wanted to slap the silly cow though :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo col was SOOO annoyed at stupid woman on animal hospital , she bought a marmoset cos she wanted to dress it up and put it on her shoulder when she walked her dogs. only bought the one , kept it in this horrible cage in her living room and it was bored senseless. happy ending though it went to someone who had quite a few to be paired up. wanted to slap the silly cow though :devil:


An all too common occurance unfortunatley hun. If people hear I have Marmosets, they are like "wow, you have monkeys? Do they come out & do things?". Its like people who keep monkeys must obviously dress them up, put nappies on them & have them do tricks! :bash:

You only have to read through the primate threads in Exotic Mammals section to see the strife that us primate keepers get from people who have no experience of monkeys, & it is why almost all of the serious keepers are so secretive. A crying shame if you ask me!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> An all too common occurance unfortunatley hun. If people hear I have Marmosets, they are like "wow, you have monkeys? Do they come out & do things?". Its like people who keep monkeys must obviously dress them up, put nappies on them & have them do tricks! :bash:
> 
> You only have to read through the primate threads in Exotic Mammals section to see the strife that us primate keepers get from people who have no experience of monkeys, & it is why almost all of the serious keepers are so secretive. A crying shame if you ask me!


thats a real shame  monkeys i have to admit dont do it for me , but im damn sure i would know more than some of the people who apparently love them and "know about them" 
i feel sorry for the poor things , they need others of their own kind and space to roam and things to do
i guess its the same in a way with rats, plenty of people have the wrong idea about them , want to keep them singley, keep them on the wrong substrate. 
she got this one at six weeks too  i know very little about monkeys but my god i know thats wrong and cruel


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thats a real shame  monkeys i have to admit dont do it for me , but im damn sure i would know more than some of the people who apparently love them and "know about them"
> i feel sorry for the poor things , they need others of their own kind and space to roam and things to do
> i guess its the same in a way with rats, plenty of people have the wrong idea about them , want to keep them singley, keep them on the wrong substrate.
> she got this one at six weeks too  i know very little about monkeys but my god i know thats wrong and cruel


Yep, its a huge misconception that people have with monkeys. Of course, the movies & TV shows have a massive part of the blame for this - Marcel the White-Faced Capuchin Monkey on Friends, Michael Jackson with Bubbles the Chimpanzee, etc etc


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, its a huge misconception that people have with monkeys. Of course, the movies & TV shows have a massive part of the blame for this - Marcel the White-Faced Capuchin Monkey on Friends, Michael Jackson with Bubbles the Chimpanzee, etc etc


yeah 
and shops selling them wont be helping either i guess


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yeah
> and shops selling them wont be helping either i guess


Hell no, that will only make the public thing they are cool to have in a parrot cage in their living room & of course it is the marmosets that suffer! 

BTW, did you know that private keepers have more success with small primates than zoos do?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hell no, that will only make the public thing they are cool to have in a parrot cage in their living room & of course it is the marmosets that suffer!
> 
> BTW, did you know that private keepers have more success with small primates than zoos do?


honestly its not something ive ever thought about , although if asked who i thought did better i would say the good knowledgeable private keepers as their charges are not on display, and a private keeper i imagine would have a smaller amount of animals so would be able to know them better and know when something is up/dedicate more time to them. i guess zoos have funding on their side and the fact that zoos share animals to spread diversity but i cant see why that couldnt be achieved with private keepers working well together, im sure it does infact.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> honestly its not something ive ever thought about , although if asked who i thought did better i would say the good knowledgeable private keepers as their charges are not on display, and a private keeper i imagine would have a smaller amount of animals so would be able to know them better and know when something is up/dedicate more time to them. i guess zoos have funding on their side and the fact that zoos share animals to spread diversity but i cant see why that couldnt be achieved with private keepers working well together, im sure it does infact.


Its one of the arguments we use when getting attacked by antis. 

I would love a pair of Squirrel Monkeys in the future, if we have the money & space.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its one of the arguments we use when getting attacked by antis.
> 
> I would love a pair of Squirrel Monkeys in the future, if we have the money & space.


dont let clark hear that :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> dont let clark hear that :lol2:


Oh he already knows! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh he already knows! :lol2:


i can imagine he says NO colin you cannot have more monkeys/reps/chihuahuas:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i can imagine he says NO colin you cannot have more monkeys/reps/chihuahuas:lol2:


 Well we have an agreement that says as long as we have the money, room & time, I can get some things in the future.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well we have an agreement that says as long as we have the money, room & time, I can get some things in the future.


:2thumb: he does strike me as the reasonable sort


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :2thumb: he does strike me as the reasonable sort


He strikes me as the mean sort! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> He strikes me as the mean sort! :lol2:


oooo i sense a domestic :lol2:
really need to sort out a soluation to my rat problem >_<


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo i sense a domestic :lol2:
> really need to sort out a soluation to my rat problem >_<


What rat problem hun?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> What rat problem hun?


my alpha male is causing issues and being a bit of a bully with some of the others so i wanna see if splitting the males into two groups will work, got a rough idea of who is causing issues but i tried splitting trouble ,harley and quinn out but atari, percy and wade are shy when it comes to intros and last two times ive tried intros ive ended up with eye injuries. i think thats what caused them anyway. cannot afford more eye ops and i dont want anymore to lose eyes, so i need to work out who the problems are with i THINK its with taz or ninja 

i could make it so i have the hairless in one cage, trouble , harley and quinn in another, then the girls and whats left of the boys but i cant afford a new cage and it would be a waste anyway cos im not getting more girls after these seven pass away , and my alpha female is past two so i have eden jinx and rave fighting for the new alpha cos i think Lolas stood herself down...alot of juggling im hoping the combos i have in mind might work , and that the girls will be ok in the smaller cage...hmmm


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> my alpha male is causing issues and being a bit of a bully with some of the others so i wanna see if splitting the males into two groups will work, got a rough idea of who is causing issues but i tried splitting trouble ,harley and quinn out but atari, percy and wade are shy when it comes to intros and last two times ive tried intros ive ended up with eye injuries. i think thats what caused them anyway. cannot afford more eye ops and i dont want anymore to lose eyes, so i need to work out who the problems are with i THINK its with taz or ninja
> 
> i could make it so i have the hairless in one cage, trouble , harley and quinn in another, then the girls and whats left of the boys but i cant afford a new cage and it would be a waste anyway cos im not getting more girls after these seven pass away , and my alpha female is past two so i have eden jinx and rave fighting for the new alpha cos i think Lolas stood herself down...alot of juggling im hoping the combos i have in mind might work , and that the girls will be ok in the smaller cage...hmmm


Ah I see. Sounds like fun :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah I see. Sounds like fun :lol2:


tonnes...lol 
really really dont need more vets fees


----------



## Shell195

Morning all


----------



## catastrophyrat

just felt like posting this -how dignified :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

*groans* I'm full of a cold. Felt it starting yesterday, but it's full blown now. And, just to top it off, I came on and have to go into work on my day off....... Meh.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


catastrophyrat said:


> just felt like posting this -how dignified :gasp:
> image


Val, that photographs definitely says "kiss that!" :lol2:

Sorry to hear you're not well Jen - hope you don't get any worse, especially if you've got to go to work.

Well Barry has taken the day off to take me out for lunch for my birthday.

Now he's just gone out with the dog and I'm sitting here hoping and praying that history doesn't repeat itself!

I wasn't on this forum at the time, but the last time my birthday fell on a Friday and he took the day off to take me out for lunch, it turned into the biggest disaster ever! Purrdy was due to kitten that week, so going out was conditional upon her having had her kittens. She went into labour on the Thursday night and kittened in the early hours.

So we had a long lie in and then I decided I needed to have a bath cos I was so stiff from kneeling so long the night before and went into the bath. Meanwhile Barry went to get the milk in and the door slammed shut, locking him out. Did he ring the doorbell - no! He didn't want to get me out of the bath (which in fact I was already out of!) so he decided to climb over the garage roof and walk in the back door which was open for the cats. Now you know we have catproof netting, so getting down from a 7-8' roof isn't a problem for a 6' man if he can lower himself off it, but he couldn't because of the netting, so he sat on the roof, put his legs over the netting and pushed off. Unfortunately that meant he was leading with his heels and most of his considerable weight ended up on the one foot and he totally shattered his heel. Apparently the heel bone is comprised of layers and layers of fine bone like eggshells! :gasp: and he'd totally smashed them all.

So I spent my birthday at A&E where they decided (having given us very odd looks when we explained how he did it, because it's a classic injury for burglars, apparently! :gasp they would have to keep him in until the swelling died down and they could properly assess the damage. On the way home at tea-time I stopped at the chip shop and bought a bag of chips - making it my best birthday ever - *NOT!!!*

The hospital then explained to him that they could leave the foot to heal itself, but it would be 'flatter' than the other one so he would have difficulty wearing shoes and would effectively have one leg shorter than the other, or he could have an operation to build it up, but the worst scenario with that was that he could get an infection in the bone and lose the whole foot! :gasp:

We opted for the operation and so he had to stay in hospital over christmas and so for the first time in my entire (very long) life I ate my christmas dinner alone - billy no mates - in the hospital cafeteria with 1 woman sitting at the bottom end and 1 man sitting at the top end with me in the middle - 3 of us in the whole cafeteria! :lol2:

So that one little thoughtful gesture of not wanting to get me out of the bath resulted in all that! 

Anyway thankfully he's back now and is still on two feet! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  Hope it is a decided improvement on that one up there *points*

I think the package from you came yesterday, but the post man didn't push the "we missed you" card through the letter box, so it was sitting in the middle.... Will pick it up tomorrow and let ya know


----------



## feorag

Great thanks - that'll be a relief if it is!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I'm sure it'll be wonderful!!  Have a great day, Eileen!! You deserve it! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## *H*

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY EILEEN*
*xxx*









You kept that one quiet:lol2:


I hope you have a great day and not a repeat of the nightmare one.


----------



## sammy1969

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EILEEN hope you have a great day and are spoilt rotten


----------



## catastrophyrat

Happy Birthday


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> just felt like posting this -how dignified :gasp:
> image


 
Your cat is gorgeous:flrt: What happened to his/her eye?


----------



## sammy1969

OK question can cats suffer from seperation anxiety?


----------



## ami_j

Happy Birthday Eileen! hope its a good un


----------



## _jake_

Happy Burpday!


----------



## ditta

hippy happy hoppy heppy huppy birthday eileen:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Thank you everyone - I've had a lovely day. We went to Hexham up the Tyne Valley, sat in M&S and had a lovely cup of coffee, then we mooched around the town centre, looked in a few shops and then went to a pub on the way home for a late lunch/early evening meal and now I'm stuffed full and not inclined to move at all!

Sammy I don't see any reason why a cat might not have separation anxiety - it depends on the cat and its attachment to the animal/person who has gone.


----------



## Amalthea

I feel like crap....... Think I was running a temperature at work today, as well.... Gonna have a chilling night, methinks.

Glad you had a good ay, Eileen!!


----------



## Shell195

Evening all,not been in long and Im now eating beans on toast as Im to lazy to cook just for me


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Eileen, I am glad you had a good day today you deserve to have the best of days.
The reason for my question is Nero's behaviour over the past few days. Of course last week Glyn was basically home due to the snow and only returned to uni on Tuesday. Nero is usually vocal for a few minutes when either of us leaves but this week he has cried for over an hour when Glyn has left and of course yesterday he even escaped as Glyn left.THe cries have been different tooinstead of a quiet cry they have been really loud and mournful as if he is truly hurting. Even when i go and get him from the front door and try to console him he runs back to the door sits and cries, and willonly come away after a couple of hours.SO i wondered if he had a case of this


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!Val, that photographs definitely says "kiss that!" :lol2:
> 
> Sorry to hear you're not well Jen - hope you don't get any worse, especially if you've got to go to work.
> 
> Well Barry has taken the day off to take me out for lunch for my birthday.
> 
> Now he's just gone out with the dog and I'm sitting here hoping and praying that history doesn't repeat itself!
> 
> I wasn't on this forum at the time, but the last time my birthday fell on a Friday and he took the day off to take me out for lunch, it turned into the biggest disaster ever! Purrdy was due to kitten that week, so going out was conditional upon her having had her kittens. She went into labour on the Thursday night and kittened in the early hours.
> 
> So we had a long lie in and then I decided I needed to have a bath cos I was so stiff from kneeling so long the night before and went into the bath. Meanwhile Barry went to get the milk in and the door slammed shut, locking him out. Did he ring the doorbell - no! He didn't want to get me out of the bath (which in fact I was already out of!) so he decided to climb over the garage roof and walk in the back door which was open for the cats. Now you know we have catproof netting, so getting down from a 7-8' roof isn't a problem for a 6' man if he can lower himself off it, but he couldn't because of the netting, so he sat on the roof, put his legs over the netting and pushed off. Unfortunately that meant he was leading with his heels and most of his considerable weight ended up on the one foot and he totally shattered his heel. Apparently the heel bone is comprised of layers and layers of fine bone like eggshells! :gasp: and he'd totally smashed them all.
> 
> So I spent my birthday at A&E where they decided (having given us very odd looks when we explained how he did it, because it's a classic injury for burglars, apparently! :gasp they would have to keep him in until the swelling died down and they could properly assess the damage. On the way home at tea-time I stopped at the chip shop and bought a bag of chips - making it my best birthday ever - *NOT!!!*
> 
> The hospital then explained to him that they could leave the foot to heal itself, but it would be 'flatter' than the other one so he would have difficulty wearing shoes and would effectively have one leg shorter than the other, or he could have an operation to build it up, but the worst scenario with that was that he could get an infection in the bone and lose the whole foot! :gasp:
> 
> We opted for the operation and so he had to stay in hospital over christmas and so for the first time in my entire (very long) life I ate my christmas dinner alone - billy no mates - in the hospital cafeteria with 1 woman sitting at the bottom end and 1 man sitting at the top end with me in the middle - 3 of us in the whole cafeteria! :lol2:
> 
> So that one little thoughtful gesture of not wanting to get me out of the bath resulted in all that!
> 
> Anyway thankfully he's back now and is still on two feet! :lol2:


happy belated birthday eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Happy birthday for yesterday Eileen!!! Hope you had a good 'un! xx


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday Eileen!!! Hope you had a good 'un! xx


you in the mood for a silly video coll
YouTube - Bear Attack in Tennessee


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you in the mood for a silly video coll
> YouTube - Bear Attack in Tennessee


Strange people, they need to get out more! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Strange people, they need to get out more! :lol2:


but they are outside lol, i thought it was worth a giggle even though it was very predictable


----------



## ami_j

isn't it past you boys bedtime


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> but they are outside lol, i thought it was worth a giggle even though it was very predictable


I could tell straight away what sort of video it would be! Bless them! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> isn't it past you boys bedtime


are you sending us to bed



Zoo-Man said:


> I could tell straight away what sort of video it would be! Bless them! :lol2:


nah i guessed straight away the accent seemed to fake


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> isn't it past you boys bedtime


Nope. I was late getting the laptop off Clark!


----------



## ami_j

:lol2: no not sending u to bed ppl would talk ;p


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2: no not sending u to bed ppl would talk ;p


nah they would only talk if you where asking us :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta

morning


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> nah they would only talk if you where asking us :Na_Na_Na_Na:


well im defo not and phone batterys aboot to go so i guess thats goodnight from me


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well im defo not and phone batterys aboot to go so i guess thats goodnight from me


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> morning


Hiya Ditta! : victory:


----------



## ditta

hello, blinky was spayed today but shes come home full of beans and apart from the shaved and stitches you would never know lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> well im defo not and phone batterys aboot to go so i guess thats goodnight from me


night jaime


hello ditta


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> hello, blinky was spayed today but shes come home full of beans and apart from the shaved and stitches you would never know lol


Clio, our female Siamese, was like that after she came back from being spayed. We were worrying about trying to keep her still & relaxed, but she was like "Im going to climb the cat tower & then jump off the top!" :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Clio, our female Siamese, was like that after she came back from being spayed. We were worrying about trying to keep her still & relaxed, but she was like "Im going to climb the cat tower & then jump off the top!" :lol2:


we've never had a girl cat the boys have always seemed a little sorry for them selves though


----------



## ditta

:whistling2:


yea col shes been just as bloody naughty as before she went lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> we've never had a girl cat the boys have always seemed a little sorry for them selves though


Thats us men, we want a bit of sympathy! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I want sympathy!!! I think I'm dying....... *sniffles* Tonight is work's night out/Christmas do and I've been looking forward to it for ages!!! But I can't breathe, my sense of taste is gone (had pasta bake last night, couldn't taste it.... then made myself a cup of apple cinnamon tea with honey, tasted like hot water), and I chew like a cow (not attractive, I assure you).... And I sound like a man.


----------



## Amalthea

Off to work... Talk to ya later


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Sammy it certainly sounds like he's missing Glynn, poor boy.

Jen, so sorry you're feeling so bad, especially when it's your works Christmas do! :sad:

It's Roz's do tonight and Paul's away on business, so I'm baby sitting again. :lol2:

I'm bag packing at Asda for the Sanctuary from 2:30 til 5:30 and then straight off to Roz's, so a busy afternoon looms! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

The package from you came today, Eileen!  Well, we picked it up today *lol* It's great!!! Thank you very much!!

Just about to hop in the bath to try and clear my sinuses a bit while I'm getting ready for tonight.


----------



## Shell195

All you people out and about, I will be home alone again tonight:bash:
Ive cleaned and fed all the small furries, redone the litter trays and changed our bed so tonight I can just chill 

Jen I hope you feel better and enjoy your night out:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Hiya everyone
It must be Eileen as today when he took the dogs out for their walk as ~I am just not up to it at the moment Nero screamed the place down till he came back in then tried and failed to escape lol. I feel so bad for him and to be honest I try not to react at all as I know in dogs it only makes matters worse but is it the same for cats? I mean I know I cant change Glyn going anywhere as he has to go to uni and out to the shops etc but to listen to Nero wail is awful


----------



## ditta

blinkys likkle scar


tooooooo cute


----------



## sammy1969

Awww porr little cutey she is definately full of mischief though it shows in her eyes lol

Thankyou Col for the card it arrived today and it is very sweet


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Awww porr little cutey she is definately full of mischief though it shows in her eyes lol
> 
> Thankyou Col for the card it arrived today and it is very sweet


 its like shes never been away sammy, shes still being naughty even with stitches:lol2: but by christ did i miss her when she to the vets:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Nero as the same when i had him done the other two sulked for about two days but not Nero He came back and bounced off the walls like always but like oyu i was so pleased when he came home as i missed the little sod it was far to quiet and peaceful without him here, and now it seems like he has seperation anxiety where Glyn is concerned which is driving me insane in some respects and makes me feel so sad and inadequate in others


----------



## Shell195

Awww little Blinky, excellent surgery too:2thumb: I love a nice small neat wound, some vets make huge incisions:bash:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Awww little Blinky, excellent surgery too:2thumb: I love a nice small neat wound, some vets make huge incisions:bash:


 isnt it neat, she doesnt even know its there but trying to stop ninja licking it is hard:lol2:..........uncle ninja loves his blinky


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> Your cat is gorgeous:flrt: What happened to his/her eye?


she was a rescue at 3 weeks old weighing 70g she had a bad ear infection that overnight killed her eye it went like a stone because shwe was so undereweight etc couldn't remove it until 8 months and she suffered infections alll time -she has no ear drum that side either -basically a breeder a friend of mine got to know was very ill and yet would not stop breeding -the queen had a heart condition and didn't feed the kittens properly my friend found 3 already long dead in with her and 2 still alive which i got to rear sadly the male died that same night he was smaller than Angel their legs were like string -they made me feel physically sick and that takes a lot -vets gave her 30% chance of living -the breeder died a few weeks after I had her.
She's 9 now -
this is her when she arrived


----------



## sammy1969

Oh my god she was so tiny I am so pleased she found you though she deserves all the love she gets shame she went through so much as a kitten she is gorgeous


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> she was a rescue at 3 weeks old weighing 70g she had a bad ear infection that overnight killed her eye it went like a stone because shwe was so undereweight etc couldn't remove it until 8 months and she suffered infections alll time -she has no ear drum that side either -basically a breeder a friend of mine got to know was very ill and yet would not stop breeding -the queen had a heart condition and didn't feed the kittens properly my friend found 3 already long dead in with her and 2 still alive which i got to rear sadly the male died that same night he was smaller than Angel their legs were like string -they made me feel physically sick and that takes a lot -vets gave her 30% chance of living -the breeder died a few weeks after I had her.
> She's 9 now -
> this is her when she arrived
> 
> image


 
OMG in all my years of rescuing and handrearing Ive never seen such a poor pathetic kitten. Thankgod you got her in time, shes very beautiful now, you did a great job rearing her. Is she a burmese?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> The package from you came today, Eileen!  Well, we picked it up today *lol* It's great!!! Thank you very much!!


That's great Jen - thanks for letting me know! :2thumb:

And glad you liked them both!



catastrophyrat said:


> she was a rescue at 3 weeks old weighing 70g she had a bad ear infection that overnight killed her eye it went like a stone because shwe was so undereweight etc couldn't remove it until 8 months and she suffered infections alll time -she has no ear drum that side either -basically a breeder a friend of mine got to know was very ill and yet would not stop breeding -the queen had a heart condition and didn't feed the kittens properly my friend found 3 already long dead in with her and 2 still alive which i got to rear sadly the male died that same night he was smaller than Angel their legs were like string -they made me feel physically sick and that takes a lot -vets gave her 30% chance of living -the breeder died a few weeks after I had her.
> She's 9 now -
> this is her when she arrived
> 
> image


Bloody Hell, Val - what a poor little critter, no wonder the vet didn't give you good odds on saving her. I've barely had newborn kittens weighing as little as 70g!

Well I don't think we made a fortune at Asda today, no way will we have made as much as we did a few months ago at Morrisons - I'm pretty certain of that! Still, what we made will help - that's the main thing.

Oops - thought I'd try and and make you all sick! :lol2:

This is Barry's foot 6 years ago today - pre-op!!











And post op - inside that heel is a veritable meccano set of plates and screws to build the height back up again.











But it did come in very useful for a certain little 4 footed boy's obsession - this is 4 weeks after 

YouTube - Ruadhi - 4wks old rides the foot

And 6 weeks after

YouTube - Ruadhi still riding the foot at 6 weeks old


----------



## sammy1969

~That looks awful Eileen but must admit the two videos are really cute looks like Ruadhi was having a wail of a time


----------



## tomwilson

well i had the day off sick today couldn't walk on my right foot this morning so had to go to the hoppalong centre and they've told me its tendon damage and to keep it up and take anti-inflamitories:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Poor Barry, that looks an awful injury:gasp: I bet hes glad this wasnt present day:lol2:
Cute videos:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> well i had the day off sick today couldn't walk on my right foot this morning so had to go to the hoppalong centre and they've told me its tendon damage and to keep it up and take anti-inflamitories:bash:


Oh dear Tom, will work let you do this?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Oh dear Tom, will work let you do this?


they let me off today and luckily enough i have the next three days off so it should be ok by the next time i'm in work atleast i hope so


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear about your foot Tom - rather appropriate at this moment in time I have to say! :roll:

Honestly Sammy, Rui loved that foot - I think it was cos he could cling onto the towelling sock Barry wore over the dressing - it's the way he's looking at Barry in the first one that I love, cos that camera didn't record sound, so you couldn't hear Barry singing to him! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear about your foot Tom - rather appropriate at this moment in time I have to say! :roll:
> 
> Honestly Sammy, Rui loved that foot - I think it was cos he could cling onto the towelling sock Barry wore over the dressing - it's the way he's looking at Barry in the first one that I love, cos that camera didn't record sound, so you couldn't hear Barry singing to him! :lol2:


should see what its like here dianas dad has a sore ankle and now one of the cats is limping on his front paw because he was out fighting


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear about your foot Tom - rather appropriate at this moment in time I have to say! :roll:
> 
> Honestly Sammy, Rui loved that foot - I think it was cos he could cling onto the towelling sock Barry wore over the dressing - it's the way he's looking at Barry in the first one that I love, cos that camera didn't record sound, so you couldn't hear Barry singing to him! :lol2:


He certainly looks like he is enjoying himself lol and i did notice the look on his face in the first one lol almost as if he is smiling lol.
Tom sorry to hear about your foot, oh and i forgot to ssay the docs finally arrived the other night at around 1am and i have torn the muscles and tendons in both my hip and shoulder so now have to have physio in the new year as i am going away next weekend for xmas lol


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> He certainly looks like he is enjoying himself lol and i did notice the look on his face in the first one lol almost as if he is smiling lol.
> Tom sorry to hear about your foot, oh and i forgot to ssay the docs finally arrived the other night at around 1am and i have torn the muscles and tendons in both my hip and shoulder so now have to have physio in the new year as i am going away next weekend for xmas lol


hope the physio goes well hun


----------



## feorag

You made a right good job of that then, didn't you Sammy? :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> You made a right good job of that then, didn't you Sammy? :roll:


Just a little bit Eileen lol and of course now I cant bend and pick up Nero to cmfort him when he cries for Glyn and walking the dogs is virtually impossible and I am due to go away next sunday lol so that will be fun. Poor Glyn really does have his work cut out for him for the next three weeks


----------



## Amalthea

I am KNACKERED!!!! Got some stories for you guys, but it'll have to wait til after work (yes I have to work today after our night out)...... Not watched the vids yet, Eileen, but I figgered I'd add to the sore feet.... Shelley was wasted and accidentally kicked a very heavy glass onto my foot and it hit funny. Now I have a bruise and a weird cramp-type pain on the back of my leg. Great.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: It's definitely a time of year for foot and leg trouble then isn't it?

What's everyone up to today? I'm going back to try and change my pet secret santa gift cos the person I got has pulled out at the last minute! :bash: and my new person doesn't have the animal that I bought for! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

i've got my feet in a footbath


----------



## Shell195

Ive jut had a bath and washed my hair and Im off to work shortly.
My friend had an awful couple of days. Her elderly father had a heart attack(he has vascular dementia) and the hospital, the home and his companion failed to tell her until the next day, one of her GSD bitches bloated last night so she was at the vets for hours and the new sanctuary guinea pigs(from the auction) have been diagnosed with Bordetella, we have lost 3 babies and one of the mums, the baby in the other pen is wheezing and also one of the rabbits in the same building:bash: I dread going over there today


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> OMG in all my years of rescuing and handrearing Ive never seen such a poor pathetic kitten. Thankgod you got her in time, shes very beautiful now, you did a great job rearing her. Is she a burmese?


 yep she's Blue Burmese -still a tiny lady weighs about 2.80 kg but every inch a Burmese :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Awww porr little cutey she is definately full of mischief though it shows in her eyes lol
> 
> Thankyou Col for the card it arrived today and it is very sweet


No probs hun x


----------



## Zoo-Man

I hope all the sore feet get better soon!


----------



## ami_j

well thats my christmas cards written hope i havent forgotten anyone


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well thats my christmas cards written hope i havent forgotten anyone


I always forget at least one! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I always forget at least one! :lol2:


lol always the way isnt it. this year im gonna be shelling out a fortune in stamps lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol always the way isnt it. this year im gonna be shelling out a fortune in stamps lol


They gone up to 41p for first class I think!!! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> They gone up to 41p for first class I think!!! :gasp:


bloody hell mine might be going out second then


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> bloody hell mine might be going out second then


What with the price of stamps, petrol & VAT going up, I think I might have to start working the streets! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I still need Jaimi`s, Eileen`s and Cat n Ditta`s addresses:whistling2:
Sam thanks for your card it arrived yesterday 

Im gonna write mine tomorrow and post them on Tuesday


----------



## sammy1969

YOur welcome Shell the others should arrive soon but i bet i have missed someone lol I usually do


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I still need Jaimi`s, Eileen`s and Cat n Ditta`s addresses:whistling2:
> Sam thanks for your card it arrived yesterday
> 
> Im gonna write mine tomorrow and post them on Tuesday


Oops, sorry- will pm you it now.

I have Sammy's, Ditta's, Shell's, Colin's and Jen's - don't think I have anyone else's so if anyone else wants a card from me, can they pm me their addy please?


----------



## Shell195

It appears the newest Sanctuary guinea pigs have bordetella:bash: Although we are now treating with Baytril and Tribrissen I think its to late for the other mother as she has wasted away and looks so poorly. She went to the vet again this morning and she said it was worth trying her with the extra meds and syringe feeding her Critical care formula.


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Shell - I hope you can get her through it!


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody.... Been a bit MIA today, but was knackered and fell asleep *lol* Am uploading pics at the moment from puppies the other night and our eventful night out last night. I always seem to be the responsible one (although, the boss was, too, last night)......


----------



## sammy1969

Aww so sorry to hear that Shell such a shame really as they are such lovely little creatures.

Looking forward ot the pics Jen


----------



## Amalthea

These are from last night 

Right near the beginning of the night (with some random woman jumping into our picture)










Later in the night *lol* Left to right: Sophie, Shelley, Carmel, Charlotte, Sara










Charlotte and her Balloon dancing to Eye of the Tiger *lol*


----------



## sammy1969

Grat pics lol looks like you were all enjoying yourselves


----------



## Amalthea

Can ya tell I really didn't feel brilliant??










My favorite little nekkid house hippo girlie, Ursa




























Attacking Gadget *giggles*










Little Louis (my other favorite)



















Puppy pile










Hungry


----------



## sammy1969

AWWWWWW so cute and yes you can tell you didnt feel great lol why are some of the pups bald?


----------



## Amalthea

They are Chinese cresteds  Supposed to be that way  Mom is a powderpuff, which is the recessive furry gene in the breed... Dad is a hairless crested.


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh i see didnt think of that lol but then i am brain dead at the moment and really fed up


----------



## Amalthea

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you hun. Just had a text from future brother in law and it looks like we may not get to go up to mums for christmas if the weather forecast is accurate as we are due for alot of snow friday and saturday and we are due to go on sunday i wouldn't mind but we only get to see Glyn's family twice a year if we are lucky


----------



## Amalthea

That's a real shame


----------



## Shell195

Great pics Jen, looks like you all had a great night.
Awww puppy pics, they are gorgeous, I need Ursa:flrt:


Have you looked on Metcheck at the weather for next weekend Jen, snow then temps of -14 and -18:gasp:

Sam I hope you still get to go, youve been looking forward to it for a while


----------



## Amalthea

When Sammy just said about the snow, I went and looked at yahoo weather and we're due for snow, too! 

Don't ya just love Ursa?? I really don't like hairless dogs, but she's super cute! Kate is VERY tempted to keep her.


----------



## sammy1969

I hope we do too but i am now really worried we wont and i hate the thought of not being with people who we love at xmas especialy as we will ge to see glyn's sister Karen for the first time since her stroke and that was mothers day as they are coming down too

Must admit she is cute jen but i like little Louis


----------



## Amalthea

Louis is extra cute cuz he's so tiny. He's the runty one out of the litter, and although he's growing just fine and piling on the weight, he's way behind his siblings. Ursa's the biggest and she she maHOOsive!!

I hope you're able to get to see Glyn's family, Sammy!! Gary and I are staying up here for Christmas, but we're due to go see his family the Monday before.


----------



## tomwilson

hope evryone gets the weather they are hoping for.

just watched the walking dead and i am very disapointed all 6 episodes where very good but it was too short and the last one just seemed to be such an anti-climax


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys! : victory:

Tom, hows the foot now?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys! : victory:
> 
> Tom, hows the foot now?


 
Hi Colin, not seen Clark around for a while


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys! : victory:
> 
> Tom, hows the foot now?


still being elevated, it feels alot better but i'm still consious of it not being right if you know what i mean


----------



## sammy1969

I have a thing for runts Jen think they are really sweet and need to have very special homes. I just want to see the family again seems forever since we were last at mums and i saw my two future nephews lol and they are both growing so fast now. And i never thought i would look forward to with any family but after last year i really am and have been putting money away since the summer to make sure I can afford to go


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hi Colin, not seen Clark around for a while


Hiya Shell. Clark has been given his sister's old mobile phone as she got a new one, & its some fancy touch-screen thing with internet, so he is on Facebook on that a lot of the time. I will tell him his absence has been noted :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Indy features in my entry for POTM this month! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

oooo must go vote for her


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> oooo must go vote for her


You can't vote yet Sammy, its only the final line-up you can vote for. And I doubt that my entry will make the final, I never do. :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

lol just realised that when looking lol and also cocked up as i couldnt help commenting on how cute it was oh well lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> lol just realised that when looking lol and also cocked up as i couldnt help commenting on how cute it was oh well lol


Oooo you naughty girl, commenting! <slaps Sam's wrist!> :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I know i am soooo bad lol, but i just couldnt help myself i had typed and posted it before i thought about it lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I know i am soooo bad lol, but i just couldnt help myself i had typed and posted it before i thought about it lol


Ok, I will let you off! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

See i knew you loved me lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> See i knew you loved me lol.


Of course I do!!! :flrt:

BYW, just noticed your YBS's name! I like it! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol it was named by neighbours little girl before they moved away and although it is a she i just cant bring melf to change it as it is a good reminder to me of little Chelsea leigh


----------



## Zoo-Man

Anyone about? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just found this on YouTube...........

God its annoying!!!! :bash:

YouTube - The Wa Wa Song


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I couldnt get on earlier due to RFUK being down again:roll:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, I couldnt get on earlier due to RFUK being down again:roll:


 there was a warning on yesterday saying they were updating the server...........morning shell, im up earlyish for a change, blinky is doing ...erm medically brilliant......mentally.....shes rfuking bonkers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Morning everone - or that should be afternoon now!

Yes, I saw the warning, but it said until 8:00 or 8:30 and I couldn't get on earlier either. *tut* :lol:

Lovely photos Jen, both the night out - bit disappointed that there was only 1 of you! :bash: - and the puppies. they're gorgeous and I have to admit I really like the look of the powder puffs, but I actually have always liked the hairless too!

Sammy, fingers crossed you manage to get to visit your family at Christmas. Iain and shirley are coming down on the Thursday night for christmas and I'd be gutted if the weather stopped them from coming.

6 few years ago there was a fatal lorry crash in the small dual carriageway section between the M6 and M74 and it caused major tailbacks on both motorways for absolutely miles. Iain and Shirley were coming down and it took them hours to get to Gretna and there were still queues and that was 12:00 at night! :gasp: I told them to just go to the services and see if they could get a room, but of course it was fully booked, so in the end they turned around, headed north came off the M74 at Moffat and had to drive on single nasty carriageway roads across country and come down through the borders and finally got here at 3:00am, having left at 5:00pm the previous night on what is a maximum 4 hour drive, even allowing for a toilet stop! :gasp:

Shell I've just made up your giant cat bag this morning and packaged everything up to post off to you, but for the life of me I can't find the Cavalier earrings! :devil:

I cleared away all my jewellery stash so that I could sew and I've just sat and gone through all my boxes and I just can't find them. So I'm afraid they are missing for the moment. They will turn up I'm sure when I go back to my jewellery making and I'll send them to you when they do.

Now I'm off to the post office to post off yours and my secret santa parcel, then walk the dog, then Dentist at 2:10pm and then call in for a coffee with a friend.


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Hi Colin, not seen Clark around for a while


:grouphug: I'm around!!!



Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Shell. Clark has been given his sister's old mobile phone as she got a new one, & its some fancy touch-screen thing with internet, so he is on Facebook on that a lot of the time. *I will tell him his absence has been noted* :lol2:


You didn't tell me!!! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> :grouphug: I'm around!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't tell me!!! :bash:


naught col:lol2:


----------



## ditta

well im away to the farm for supplies and to the shop for a tin opener and some milk :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i think i've just seen my self on tv:gasp:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Shell. Clark has been given his sister's old mobile phone as she got a new one, & its some fancy touch-screen thing with internet, so he is on Facebook on that a lot of the time. I will tell him his absence has been noted :lol2:


 
He's just told me!!!:bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> He's just told me!!!:bash::bash:


 
Haha, bad Colin:bash: Im glad you are ok Clark, thats the main thing:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> :grouphug: I'm around!!!


I wondered where you were too!



tomwilson said:


> i think i've just seen my self on tv:gasp:


What were you doing and why did you just think it was you??


----------



## Shell195

Evening Eileen. I think I want to kill Ambyglam:whip:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/620898-little-pygmy-hedgehog.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i think i've just seen my self on tv:gasp:


Not Crimewatch again mate??? I've told you before, just avoid those sheep fields if you can't resist temptation!!! :whip:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Not Crimewatch again mate??? I've told you before, just avoid those sheep fields if you can't resist temptation!!! :whip:


 
:lol2: I was thinking crimewatch too


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Evening Eileen. I think I want to kill Ambyglam:whip:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/620898-little-pygmy-hedgehog.html


Hi everyone
The cheeky B****h how dare she, i am surprised you were as polite as you were hun I'm not sure I would of been. Some people on this forum really do make me want to scream with their attitudes and she is now on my mental list of people that i need to avoid posting about as I don't think I could be constuctive in my critism. All you were trying to do was help the OP by giving them a site that specialises in the animal they were talking about only to get a mouthful of abuse from that jumpe dup little upstart. No wonder people are leaving this site in droves because of the attitude of cetain members on here


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I was thinking crimewatch too


Great mind my dear, great minds........


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> The cheeky B****h how dare she, i am surprised you were as polite as you were hun I'm not sure I would of been. Some people on this forum really do make me want to scream with their attitudes and she is now on my mental list of people that i need to avoid posting about as I don't think I could be constuctive in my critism. All you were trying to do was help the OP by giving them a site that specialises in the animal they were talking about only to get a mouthful of abuse from that jumpe dup little upstart. No wonder people are leaving this site in droves because of the attitude of cetain members on here


Hey Sammy, got your Christmas card this morning, thanks hun x


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> The cheeky B****h how dare she, i am surprised you were as polite as you were hun I'm not sure I would of been. Some people on this forum really do make me want to scream with their attitudes and she is now on my mental list of people that i need to avoid posting about as I don't think I could be constuctive in my critism. All you were trying to do was help the OP by giving them a site that specialises in the animal they were talking about only to get a mouthful of abuse from that jumpe dup little upstart. No wonder people are leaving this site in droves because of the attitude of cetain members on here


 

I thought it was a he, annoying little prat whatever the sex:bash: Im presuming they wanted me to invent advice, that is something I will never do


----------



## ditta

evening chatters, been to farm for food and hay.........no hay, no hay you is a farm how can you have no hay!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I thought it was a he, annoying little prat whatever the sex:bash: Im presuming they wanted me to invent advice, that is something I will never do


To be honest I have no idea what sex they are but either way they are out of order by about 200 miles lol. I mean your reply was honest and helpful and you answered within your information threshold ( oo hark at me lol ) and that was the right way to respond,as you said oyu would never invent information and i know if you had of known you would of tried to help but to berate you for trying to helpful is just wrong


You are most welcome Col


----------



## ditta

eileen, that thing i said i would do, i had to wait til wikileaks stopped r****ing about.....so now i have done it, can you check : victory::lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> eileen, that thing i said i would do, i had to wait til wikileaks stopped r****ing about.....so now i have done it, can you check : victory::lol2:


I hadn't a clue what you were talking about at first! :rotfl:

I've checked and you've done it! :2thumb: Many thanks!!

Shell, here's a photo of your cat bag - hope you like it. I didn't make it with a lower side cos then it would have seams inside, so I made it as a normal double lined bag, but turned the hem over and stitched it, which has made the edge a bit thicker, so hopefully the boys will be able to get in all right! :2thumb: It's sitting on top of my 32" x 24" pouffe.











The boys jumpers - you can see what I mean about Dennis' ending up bigger round the middle!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I hadn't a clue what you were talking about at first! :rotfl:
> 
> I've checked and you've done it! :2thumb: Many thanks!!
> 
> Shell, here's a photo of your cat bag - hope you like it. I didn't make it with a lower side cos then it would have seams inside, so I made it as a normal double lined bag, but turned the hem over and stitched it, which has made the edge a bit thicker, so hopefully the boys will be able to get in all right! :2thumb: It's sitting on top of my 32" x 24" pouffe.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> The boys jumpers - you can see what I mean about Dennis' ending up bigger round the middle!
> 
> image


 

Wow love the sleepy bag, wait til the boys see it:no1:
See what you mean about the jumpers, Dennis is much bigger round the middle than Harley so it should be fine:lol2:
Once recieved I will post pics of cats in jumpers in bag:flrt:






If you found making the sleepy bag easy why not advertise them for sale on here as they would do for small dogs too


----------



## ami_j

could you make a straight jacket for a rat eileen?


----------



## sammy1969

You leave poor ickle atari alone lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> You leave poor ickle atari alone lol


never said it was for atari :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol true but i can guess


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I wondered where you were too!
> 
> What were you doing and why did you just think it was you??


well the screen was black and the i was siting in the chair in the living room looking straight at myself no idea when it was filmed. just joking

i was watching something called living britian on blighty and it went to about a 3 second shot of children in the northwest planting wild flower seeds, when i was 10 our class did this for a camera crew at a manweb plant, but where never told what the footage was to be used for, well the manweb plant was in the background and there was one boy with a very stilish brown bowl head cut and some familiar looking faces to each side of him. sure it was me and my class



Zoo-Man said:


> Not Crimewatch again mate??? I've told you before, just avoid those sheep fields if you can't resist temptation!!! :whip:





Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I was thinking crimewatch too


glad to see you two have so much faith in me:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol true but i can guess


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Wow love the sleepy bag, wait til the boys see it:no1:
> See what you mean about the jumpers, Dennis is much bigger round the middle than Harley so it should be fine:lol2:
> Once recieved I will post pics of cats in jumpers in bag:flrt:
> If you found making the sleepy bag easy why not advertise them for sale on here as they would do for small dogs too


It was fairly easy to make actually, so I might do that, although I'll have to go and buy more fleece, cos it was a metre of fabric, give or take a few inches, so don't want to have to buy that quantity of fleece without an order.

Having said that when I was buying the tartan a couple of weeks ago they had some gorgeous soft fleecy fabric, that was more like fur than fleece - I loved it, but the colours and patterns were too girlish for your boys.

You see that's the size of jumper I've always knit for Dennis, but I've made notes of the pattern this time and have reduced the chest size for Harley's cos he was just a tiny bit bigger than Dennis. Anyway let me know what you think when they arrive and then I'll adjust my pattern.

I'll look forward to seeing the boys in it when it arrives! :2thumb:



ami_j said:


> could you make a straight jacket for a rat eileen?


 Tut tut!! :naughty:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> It was fairly easy to make actually, so I might do that, although I'll have to go and buy more fleece, cos it was a metre of fabric, give or take a few inches, so don't want to have to buy that quantity of fleece without an order.
> 
> Having said that when I was buying the tartan a couple of weeks ago they had some gorgeous soft fleecy fabric, that was more like fur than fleece - I loved it, but the colours and patterns were too girlish for your boys.
> 
> You see that's the size of jumper I've always knit for Dennis, but I've made notes of the pattern this time and have reduced the chest size for Harley's cos he was just a tiny bit bigger than Dennis. Anyway let me know what you think when they arrive and then I'll adjust my pattern.
> 
> I'll look forward to seeing the boys in it when it arrives! :2thumb:
> 
> Tut tut!! :naughty:


did you see my post over the tv eileen


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> It was fairly easy to make actually, so I might do that, although I'll have to go and buy more fleece, cos it was a metre of fabric, give or take a few inches, so don't want to have to buy that quantity of fleece without an order.
> 
> Having said that when I was buying the tartan a couple of weeks ago they had some gorgeous soft fleecy fabric, that was more like fur than fleece - I loved it, but the colours and patterns were too girlish for your boys.
> 
> You see that's the size of jumper I've always knit for Dennis, but I've made notes of the pattern this time and have reduced the chest size for Harley's cos he was just a tiny bit bigger than Dennis. Anyway let me know what you think when they arrive and then I'll adjust my pattern.
> 
> I'll look forward to seeing the boys in it when it arrives! :2thumb:
> 
> *Tut tut*!! :naughty:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh I did, Tom! I meant to comment, but by the time I'd answered the other posts I'd forgotten! :blush:

Did you manage to record it so you can look back and be sure!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Oh I did, Tom! I meant to comment, but by the time I'd answered the other posts I'd forgotten! :blush:
> 
> Did you manage to record it so you can look back and be sure!


yeah i'm pretty sure it was me, we've got the v+ so i can pause and rewind live tv, it wasn't on the credits and i tried to look on the interwebs but nothing so all i can say is i think it is but can't be 100%


----------



## feorag

Sounds good enough for me!

I got a really sad christmas card today! Do you remember me posting a photo of Arnie on here earlier this year?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/6293043-post24000.html

Arnie was one of my "3 Wise Men" litter born on Christmas Day and he went to live in mid-Wales near the coast with David and his second wife. I took to David straight away - really liked him. His first wife had died and he re-married an american. I wasn't particularly struck with her - she appeared to be very 'image conscious', but I really liked him. Anyway a couple ofyears after they got Arnie, she went back to America to visit her family and never came back! :gasp:

Then quite a few years ago he met and married another woman who had the Welsh pony stud in south Wales and took Arnie with him and went to live with her. 

Well I've just had a christmas card from him telling me that he's having the worst year of his life. Apparently in July while he was away for a few days she apparently took Arnie and he hasn't seen him since!!! :gasp:

He's had him for 10 years and is absolutely heartbroken and is having trouble believing why she could take his cat just to get at him!

Then he goes on to apologise for having to tell me and saying that he feels guilty for having allowed it to happen, not that it sounds like he could have done anything about it.

I just don't know what to say. I know he loved that little cat and I truly believe he's heartbroken at losing him, because of everything the 2 of them went through. Poor, poor man!!

And more to the point, where's my Arnie! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thats awful Eileen! Some people..... :devil:


----------



## feorag

I'm just gabberflasted about it Colin! Why would she take him? Even if she had become attached to him in the years they'd all been together, he still wasn't her cat and you would have thought if she wanted him she would have had the decency to ask David first instead of just taking him??

I tell you what some people do, simply amazes me!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm just gabberflasted about it Colin! Why would she take him? Even if she had become attached to him in the years they'd all been together, he still wasn't her cat and you would have thought if she wanted him she would have had the decency to ask David first instead of just taking him??
> 
> I tell you what some people do, simply amazes me!


Yes, its just terrible! One of the wrost ways to hurt him by the sounds of it.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sounds good enough for me!
> 
> I got a really sad christmas card today! Do you remember me posting a photo of Arnie on here earlier this year?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/6293043-post24000.html
> 
> Arnie was one of my "3 Wise Men" litter born on Christmas Day and he went to live in mid-Wales near the coast with David and his second wife. I took to David straight away - really liked him. His first wife had died and he re-married an american. I wasn't particularly struck with her - she appeared to be very 'image conscious', but I really liked him. Anyway a couple ofyears after they got Arnie, she went back to America to visit her family and never came back! :gasp:
> 
> Then quite a few years ago he met and married another woman who had the Welsh pony stud in south Wales and took Arnie with him and went to live with her.
> 
> Well I've just had a christmas card from him telling me that he's having the worst year of his life. Apparently in July while he was away for a few days she apparently took Arnie and he hasn't seen him since!!! :gasp:
> 
> He's had him for 10 years and is absolutely heartbroken and is having trouble believing why she could take his cat just to get at him!
> 
> Then he goes on to apologise for having to tell me and saying that he feels guilty for having allowed it to happen, not that it sounds like he could have done anything about it.
> 
> I just don't know what to say. I know he loved that little cat and I truly believe he's heartbroken at losing him, because of everything the 2 of them went through. Poor, poor man!!
> 
> And more to the point, where's my Arnie! :bash:


thats so evil, poor man, and poor you eileen


----------



## Amalthea

That's horrible, Eileen!!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, its just terrible! One of the wrost ways to hurt him by the sounds of it.


That's what I thought too! And it made me so angry!! :bash: I hate it when people use animals and children to get at their ex-partners!!

I'm going to have to e-mail him because I don't know where he is? He says she vanished, but the pony stud was her stud, so I can't imagine that she's walked away from years of breeding?? Unless she's bought somewhere else and shipped them all out while he was away???

It just seems llike it's all been very acrimonious!

But she still didn't have the right to take his cat! :bash:

David sent me a Christmas card every year with a photo of Arnie - he's always stayed in touch and just loves that cat! :devil: :censor: :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen that is awful:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

That is absolutely terrible Eileen, ~I cant beleive some one could do something that low but then again after reading some of the threads on here lately nothing would surprise me anymore


----------



## ami_j

think he looks better? 








and a vid of him the little monkey


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> think he looks better?
> image
> and a vid of him the little monkey
> [URL="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e192/ami_j_1985/th_MOV0005A.jpg"]image[/URL]


 

He certainly does and looks a very happy little man:flrt:Youve done a great job with him:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> He certainly does and looks a very happy little man:flrt:Youve done a great job with him:no1:


thanks  isnt he a cutie .. was trying to get him to stay still hes like nope i wanna go up here now:lol2: soooo glad its come together like it has was really worried about it when it opened


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> thanks  isnt he a cutie .. was trying to get him to stay still hes like nope i wanna go up here now:lol2: soooo glad its come together like it has was really worried about it when it opened


 
Of course hes cute:flrt: Ive got 2 naked boys called Benji and Milo and they are gorgeous too:flrt:
I think Atari is a very brave boy:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Of course hes cute:flrt: Ive got 2 naked boys called Benji and Milo and they are gorgeous too:flrt:
> I think Atari is a very brave boy:no1:


oh hes been incredibly brave, except when i gave him baytril and he screamed like i was feeding him acid :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> and a vid of him the little monkey
> [URL="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e192/ami_j_1985/th_MOV0005A.jpg"]image[/URL]


Poor wee man - I can see the whole experience has had a profound effect on him, such a shame he's lost his pleasure in life and is now so quiet and sad!!!!! :whistling2: :whistling2:



ami_j said:


> oh hes been incredibly brave, except when i gave him baytril and he screamed like i was feeding him acid :lol2:


:roll2: :rotfl:

Morning everyone

Another miserable day up here, damp and slightly raining, although Cadders is still out in the garden! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

He's looking great, Jai!!

Dad just called (which set off alarm bells, anyways, cuz of the time).... Now Grandma is sick. She's got two cancerous growths and is going in later today..... I can't deal with this right now.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He's looking great, Jai!!
> 
> Dad just called (which set off alarm bells, anyways, cuz of the time).... Now Grandma is sick. She's got two cancerous growths and is going in later today..... I can't deal with this right now.


 
So sorry to hear this  *hugs*

Im off to the sanctuary this afternooon and Im there until 10.00pm as my friend has had to go to Scotland as her Dad, who has Vascular dementia had a major heart attack so shes gone to see him.


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear about your Grandma, Jen. Just the wrong time totally for anyone to deal with worrying news like this and just when you thought you could relax and stop worrying about her. I do hope she's OK.

Shell, sorry to hear about your friend's dad too! Not the best time to have to go driving off to Scotland!


----------



## ditta

morning chatters, im so sorry to read all this bad news, what a horrible time for all of yous...sending hugs to everyone, :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> morning chatters, im so sorry to read all this bad news, what a horrible time for all of yous...sending hugs to everyone, :flrt:


 
Aww look at baby Dice in her santa hat:flrt:

If you want a christmas card you need to send me your address.................


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Aww look at baby Dice in her santa hat:flrt:
> 
> If you want a christmas card you need to send me your address.................


 is it a dennis and harley one?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That's what I thought too! And it made me so angry!! :bash: I hate it when people use animals and children to get at their ex-partners!!
> 
> I'm going to have to e-mail him because I don't know where he is? He says she vanished, but the pony stud was her stud, so I can't imagine that she's walked away from years of breeding?? Unless she's bought somewhere else and shipped them all out while he was away???
> 
> It just seems llike it's all been very acrimonious!
> 
> But she still didn't have the right to take his cat! :bash:
> 
> David sent me a Christmas card every year with a photo of Arnie - he's always stayed in touch and just loves that cat! :devil: :censor: :devil:


awww i musta missed this what a horrible person 



feorag said:


> Poor wee man - I can see the whole experience has had a profound effect on him, such a shame he's lost his pleasure in life and is now so quiet and sad!!!!! :whistling2: :whistling2:
> 
> :roll2: :rotfl:
> 
> Morning everyone
> 
> Another miserable day up here, damp and slightly raining, although Cadders is still out in the garden! :roll:


yes so quiet and sad XD
i think hes going a bit stir crazy now without Wade to harass :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> He's looking great, Jai!!
> 
> Dad just called (which set off alarm bells, anyways, cuz of the time).... Now Grandma is sick. She's got two cancerous growths and is going in later today..... I can't deal with this right now.


thanks jen he had me worried
awww no  im sorry to hear that jen what a horrible time for you


Shell195 said:


> So sorry to hear this  *hugs*
> 
> Im off to the sanctuary this afternooon and Im there until 10.00pm as my friend has had to go to Scotland as her Dad, who has Vascular dementia had a major heart attack so shes gone to see him.


oh dear get well soon shells friends dad 


ditta said:


> morning chatters, im so sorry to read all this bad news, what a horrible time for all of yous...sending hugs to everyone, :flrt:


hello ditta  babydice looks cute in her hat, at least she keeps her clothes on unlike a small pink boy i could name...:devil:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> awww i musta missed this what a horrible person
> 
> 
> yes so quiet and sad XD
> i think hes going a bit stir crazy now without Wade to harass :lol2:
> 
> thanks jen he had me worried
> awww no  im sorry to hear that jen what a horrible time for you
> 
> oh dear get well soon shells friends dad
> 
> hello ditta  babydice looks cute in her hat, at least she keeps her clothes on unlike a small pink boy i could name...:devil:


its actually superimposed jai, my sister did it in photoshop, babydice would not play:bash: and i dont blame atari hes a naturist thru and thru


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> its actually superimposed jai, my sister did it in photoshop, babydice would not play:bash: and i dont blame atari hes a naturist thru and thru


that much of a naturist he doesnt even wear fur :rotfl:

it looks really good for a photoshopped shes obv v skilled


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> that much of a naturist he doesnt even wear fur :rotfl:
> 
> it looks really good for a photoshopped shes obv v skilled


 
aye she is a qualified web designer so photoshop is piss easy :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> aye she is a qualified web designer so photoshop is piss easy :lol2::lol2:


good skill to know


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx guys!! It's actually the OTHER Grandma this time.... Gammy is doing better and has just gone home from the hospital and Grandma is going in now. *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thanx guys!! It's actually the OTHER Grandma this time.... Gammy is doing better and has just gone home from the hospital and Grandma is going in now. *sigh*


I did wonder when you called her grandma and not Gammy, but thought it was just a slip of the finger! :lol:

Didn't realise you were lucky enough to still have 2 grandmas!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone
Sorry to hear about your gran Jen and your friend Shell.
I have had to come in here as I am so pished off with some ppls attitude on other threads and i am upset and angry with the way they tar peole when they dont know them. Why cant some people understand that some things arent personal and are not direct attacks on indivduals but contructive critism or someone trying to make apoint when something is wrong. I love this forum but soemtimes it really does make me want to scream.. 
I sometimes wonder if i am just very niave or plain stupid or if I talk a foreign language when post are twisted out of context and makes me wonder if Ishould be on here at all.
Sorry for the rant will get off my soap box now


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I did wonder when you called her grandma and not Gammy, but thought it was just a slip of the finger! :lol:
> 
> Didn't realise you were lucky enough to still have 2 grandmas!


Yup.... No grandpas left, though.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hello ditta  babydice looks cute in her hat, at least she keeps her clothes on unlike a small pink boy i could name...:devil:


Ditta rarely has her clothes on in her pics either! I think I have seen most of her body, apart from her nips & her lady garden! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry to hear about your gran Jen and your friend Shell.
> I have had to come in here as I am so pished off with some ppls attitude on other threads and i am upset and angry with the way they tar peole when they dont know them. Why cant some people understand that some things arent personal and are not direct attacks on indivduals but contructive critism or someone trying to make apoint when something is wrong. I love this forum but soemtimes it really does make me want to scream..
> I sometimes wonder if i am just very niave or plain stupid or if I talk a foreign language when post are twisted out of context and makes me wonder if Ishould be on here at all.
> Sorry for the rant will get off my soap box now


You on about RFUK's very own wannbe back-yard breeder??? :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

That and the staffy rant thread and virtually everyone jumping on a certain posters back for making a good point even if the pic they posted is not one of the nicest i have seen


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ditta rarely has her clothes on in her pics either! I think I have seen most of her body, apart from her nips & her lady garden! :lol2:


PMSL lady garden thats SUCH a funny phrase
her and atari would get on...then again ataris got sharp claws.....:lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> That and the staffy rant thread and virtually everyone jumping on a certain posters back for making a good point even if the pic they posted is not one of the nicest i have seen


that poster is akin to the devil:devil:
:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sorry about your grandma jen

sammy i don't spend much time outside this thread anymore:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> That and the staffy rant thread and virtually everyone jumping on a certain posters back for making a good point even if the pic they posted is not one of the nicest i have seen


I've added my 2 cents worth..... :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> PMSL lady garden thats SUCH a funny phrase
> her and atari would get on...then again ataris got sharp claws.....:lol2:


I thought it was Cat who was the one who liked getting naked in that partnership, but it looks like Ditta is trying to catch her up! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought it was Cat who was the one who liked getting naked in that partnership, but it looks like Ditta is trying to catch her up! :lol2:


lol i think your onto something there


----------



## ditta

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry to hear about your gran Jen and your friend Shell.
> I have had to come in here as I am so pished off with some ppls attitude on other threads and i am upset and angry with the way they tar peole when they dont know them. Why cant some people understand that some things arent personal and are not direct attacks on indivduals but contructive critism or someone trying to make apoint when something is wrong. I love this forum but soemtimes it really does make me want to scream..
> I sometimes wonder if i am just very niave or plain stupid or if I talk a foreign language when post are twisted out of context and makes me wonder if Ishould be on here at all.
> Sorry for the rant will get off my soap box now


I know exactly what you mean Sammy - some people are just too quick to judge! :bash:



Amalthea said:


> Yup.... No grandpas left, though.


I never had a Grandad, they both died before I was born. My Nana who I loved desperately died when I was 4 and the other one, who I didn't much care for at all, cos she was miserable and starchy and bad tempered and cantankerous died when I was about 12.


----------



## tomwilson

just read throught the staffy thread, my god what an irritating turn it took its a picture ffs you can see worse things walking down the street than that:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

I know but the whole point of it has been lost it was about the dogs but allthey can do is flay Ami for posting it in the first place, it is sickening really that they seem to care so much for themselves and nothing for the poor dogs they are talking about


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> I know but the whole point of it has been lost it was about the dogs but allthey can do is flay Ami for posting it in the first place, it is sickening really that they seem to care so much for themselves and nothing for the poor dogs they are talking about


i agree, it was the one saying she was as bad as back yard breeders that was anoying me


----------



## sammy1969

Yep i know where you are coming from I saw red at that


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i agree, it was the one saying she was as bad as back yard breeders that was anoying me


i found that ridiculous myself i have one dog who is castrated and elderly so i dont see the comparison


----------



## ditta

There is somat odd about blinkys spay...... I've been looking at her Reyna figure it. Now I have, she has no shaved leg!!! Is it cos she's White?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i found that ridiculous myself i have one dog who is castrated and elderly so i dont see the comparison


because there isn't one, maybe he was high


----------



## sammy1969

I see that thread has now been closed


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> is it a dennis and harley one?


No sorry I dont have time or a printer, I will post a photo of them dressed up when I get a minute:flrt:

Im back from the sanctuary and my friend was very upset after seeing her dad like he was. They wouldnt leave an animal to suffer like that so why is it ok to leave a human:bash:

Im off to have a read of that thread:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im back from the sanctuary and my friend was very upset after seeing her dad like he was. They wouldnt leave an animal to suffer like that so why is it ok to leave a human:bash:


Exactly how I felt about my dad. He'd a brain haemorrhage and they told us he was clinically dead on Friday morning, but his heart wouldn't stop beating, so they left him to die and it took until Tuesday!! :bash:

I told the nurse I wouldn't do that to one of my cats!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> There is somat odd about blinkys spay...... I've been looking at her Reyna figure it. Now I have, she has no shaved leg!!! Is it cos she's White?


 
They dont always shave a leg, it depends how easy it is to find a vein



feorag said:


> Exactly how I felt about my dad. He'd a brain haemorrhage and they told us he was clinically dead on Friday morning, but his heart wouldn't stop beating, so they left him to die and it took until Tuesday!! :bash:
> 
> I told the nurse I wouldn't do that to one of my cats!! :bash:


Its dreadful isnt it


----------



## feorag

I just think it's increbibly sad - I found it awful to sit there day after day watching the big, strong man that was my father, basically breaking down because that's what his body was doing in front of my eyes.

I was so pleased he was brain dead, because he would have been mortified to be left lying in that state for so long - he would have absolutely hated it.

Ditta, maybe the vet didn't need to shave the leg because she would have a better view of a prominent vein through pink skin and white hair than white skin and dark hair???


----------



## ami_j

its sad , i think people should be able to be put out of their pain too


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've just applied for a job at the Welsh Mountain Zoo as Animal Trainer/Presenter. Its working with Sealions & birds, training them for public displays & then presenting the displays. Fingers crossed! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just applied for a job at the Welsh Mountain Zoo as Animal Trainer/Presenter. Its working with Sealions & birds, training them for public displays & then presenting the displays. Fingers crossed! : victory:


YAY finally i was bored with no one to talk to  thats if you wanna talk to an antichrist like me :whistling2::lol2:

good luck col im sure you will walk it


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> YAY finally i was bored with no one to talk to  thats if you wanna talk to an antichrist like me :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> good luck col im sure you will walk it


If you are chosen for an interview, you have a formal interview with the Curator & Head Keeper, but you also have to wear a heat-set microphone & give a 2 minute talk whilst one of their trained birds goes through some behaviours (you are notified of the species beforehand) hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> If you are chosen for an interview, you have a formal interview with the Curator & Head Keeper, but you also have to wear a heat-set microphone & give a 2 minute talk whilst one of their trained birds goes through some behaviours (you are notified of the species beforehand) hehe


oooo exciting


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo exciting


Aye, well heres hoping I even get that far! :blush:

How are you hun?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye, well heres hoping I even get that far! :blush:
> 
> How are you hun?


im sure you will 
im ok , bit bored tho


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im sure you will
> im ok , bit bored tho


Thanks chick! 

Im sat here with Kylie on YouTube hehe :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks chick!
> 
> Im sat here with Kylie on YouTube hehe :2thumb:


: victory:

im watching south park and thinking when best to order my livefood
and sulking a bit cos Atari doesnt seem to wanna gimme a hug , he wants to hide in his den under the sofa cushions


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> : victory:
> 
> im watching south park and thinking when best to order my livefood
> and sulking a bit cos Atari doesnt seem to wanna gimme a hug , he wants to hide in his den under the sofa cushions


Aww, silly lad! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, silly lad! :lol2:


i think hes starting to go stir crazy , he just wanted to play fight earlier and was nipping my fingers, ive put wade in for him for an hour while i watch animal planet and im thinking he can go back in with them soon...god help the others :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i think hes starting to go stir crazy , he just wanted to play fight earlier and was nipping my fingers, ive put wade in for him for an hour while i watch animal planet and im thinking he can go back in with them soon...god help the others :lol2:


 Aww, he must have missed the company! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, he must have missed the company! :flrt:


they are sharing the bottle atm :flrt: think i might leave him in overnight even though Atari is smaller, Wades the one who gets flipped and pinned lol hes definately more shy and sensitive than Atari


----------



## Zoo-Man

Is Wade named after Wade Wilson?

Im waiting for Photobucket to upload a video I took about 3 years ago of Zander sitting on command & playing fetch.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Is Wade named after Wade Wilson?
> 
> Im waiting for Photobucket to upload a video I took about 3 years ago of Zander sitting on command & playing fetch.


yes :lol2: took me ages to work out a name for him then i watched the last bit of wolverine and was like oooo yeah that would be a good name 

awww thats awesome , my friend clicker trained her cat to give high five


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yes :lol2: took me ages to work out a name for him then i watched the last bit of wolverine and was like oooo yeah that would be a good name
> 
> awww thats awesome , my friend clicker trained her cat to give high five


Wade is a good name, I might use it in the future.

Clark taught Zander to sit on command, in the same way I taught Jow, my OAP JRT to sit, with vocal command & a hand signal. He has always played fetch though (Zander, not Joe).


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Wade is a good name, I might use it in the future.
> 
> Clark taught Zander to sit on command, in the same way I taught Jow, my OAP JRT to sit, with vocal command & a hand signal. He has always played fetch though (Zander, not Joe).




my cat used to play fetch, in a fashion :lol2: she loved bits of foil, and would bat it about and then fetch it back when she wanted it throwing again, there was never any command there, she would never of allowed that :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> my cat used to play fetch, in a fashion :lol2: she loved bits of foil, and would bat it about and then fetch it back when she wanted it throwing again, there was never any command there, she would never of allowed that :lol2:


:lol2: might be a female thing!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: might be a female thing!


she was a semi feral, semi longhaired tort that was tiny but evil :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> she was a semi feral, semi longhaired tort that was tiny but evil :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ahh i miss that cat she even started to mellow a bit towards the end bless her

another bless is i have two happy brothers snuggled together i dont think wade will be going back in the cage tonight lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ahh i miss that cat she even started to mellow a bit towards the end bless her
> 
> another bless is i have two happy brothers snuggled together i dont think wade will be going back in the cage tonight lol


Aww, good lads! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, good lads! :2thumb:


i got a vid of them playing earlier will have to upload it when i can be arsed to the lead for my phone lol 
its so funny cos wade is longer and chunkier but atari runs rings around him. might put him back in tomorrow cos the eye looks totally closed back up, im just hoping that it goes smoothly cos hes been gone a while and the hierachys a bit weird atm


----------



## ami_j

i didnt want to still be up now *grumbles* so im going to bed 
night col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i didnt want to still be up now *grumbles* so im going to bed
> night col


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

well technically im in bed lol i think mobile internet is bad for me lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well technically im in bed lol i think mobile internet is bad for me lol


:lol2: aye true


----------



## _jake_

That's Kia dropped off at the vets now. She's having a scan and if they find anything we've given them permission to carry on with any ops she may need. Hopefully it'll just be that she needs to be spayed and nothing nastier. I'll let you guys know when I pick her up later 

And Roxy is on her season and I've never laughed so much at a cat. She is litteraly dry humping everything. How long untill after her season is it recommended to have her spayed? Going to book her in later if possible.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Colin when I got Pashy my Aby he was my first cat since childhool and I just treated him as a dog, so taught him to sit, lie, roll over etc every night when we went to bed. Eventually I just used to say "do your party piece" and he would sit, lie and roll over. Years later when I had a houseful of cats I could still say it and he would do it. Unfortunately it's on video so I can't upload it! :sad:

Good luck with the job, it sounds a wonderful job - I'd love to do something like that myself. I love showing off animals and how wonderful they are to people.

Jaime, that's great news about Atari. I don't know what's going on with my 4, but there's been quite a few spats lately where all hell breaks loose and rats are jumping up in the air and pinning others down etc. Their cage is right beside my settee so I can break it up fairly quickly by just walking over.

Jake, you've got an animated banana in your house! :lol2:

Most cat seasons last up to about 7 days, so I would get her booked in to be spayed a few days after she stops crawling around on her elbows, because it is possible for her to come back into season within a week or two of ending the previous one! :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Kias home! She was so happy to see us. Vet said that they basically have no clue what is causing her smell nor the discharge. So she is booked in to be spayed to see if that stops her smelly vulva. More saltwater baths for us then!! *need more rubber gloves*.

Damn we forgot to book Rox in too. Bugger.


----------



## Shell195

I agree with Eileen Jake, although at the sanctuary they are spayed if they are in season or not(some cats dont show any symptoms) and we have never had a problem.
Has the vet put Kia on antibiotics?


Elmo my MC is gonna be the death of me:bash: About an hour ago he decided to jump the fence to get out, but he didnt jump as high as usual and somehow manage to get his toe caught in the wire, he twisted trying to get it out which made me go and see what he was up to. He was panicing by this time which made the wire tighter so no way could I release him. I stood by the fence with him by the scruff and yelled for Steve(he was in bed as hes on nights). Steve had to cut the wire round his foot so we could lift him down and take him inside were we managed to get the wire off his toe. Im like a nervous wreck, Steve is back in bed and Elmo whos none the worse is sprawled out asleep on top of one of the vivs:bash:

My friends Dad died overnight  At least he is at peace now. Im off to work shortly and Im not looking forward to it as I know its going to be very upsetting speaking to her and her daughter.


----------



## catastrophyrat

Hi all I'm sad -my 15 year old Somali boy who i handreared from 1 day old is going downhill rapidly -just back from another vet trip this time he's had everything he can but both vet and i know it's probably a no hoper.
He's 15 and been healthy until about year ago when he started the Necrotic Enteritis thing that Abys and Somalis can develop (Eileen knows what i mean) but it was controlled with steroid and fibre added to diet then a couple weeks ago he seemed down and not making his usual mess so to speak so vet gave him a drug combo and it did help with a view to doing tests once he was off treatment although he suspected infection but drugs wore off and now he has jaundiced and has nasal bleeding and got him home where he is happiest but I don't think he will see tomorrow -so I'm posting his pic here now to remember how he looked a few weeks ago not now.


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> Hi all I'm sad -my old Somali boy who i handreared from 1 day old is going downhill rapidly -just back from another vet trip this time he's had everything he can but both vet and i know it's probably a no hoper.
> He's 15 and been healthy until about year ago when he started the Necrotic Enteritis thing that Abys and Somalis can develop (Eileen knows what i mean) but it was controlled with steroid and fibre added to diet then a couple weeks ago he seemed down and not making his usual mess so to speak so vet gave him a drug combo and it did help with a view to doing tests once he was off treatment although he suspected infection but drugs wore off and now he has jaundiced and has nasal bleeding and got him home where he is happiest but I don't think he will see tomorrow -so I'm posting his pic here now to remember how he looked then not now.
> image


 

That is so sad  What a handsome boy he looks in the photo.
*Hugs*


----------



## _jake_

No she isn't on Antibiotics as there is no sign of any infection. The vet is also baffled at what is causing the stench. Hopefully after the 7th of Jan she shall be non smelly and the end of her problems. Speaking to my mum we're going to have to wait a little while after Kia is done till we can get her spayed. Jeez spaying is so much more expensive than I though it would be.


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> No she isn't on Antibiotics as there is no sign of any infection. The vet is also baffled at what is causing the stench. Hopefully after the 7th of Jan she shall be non smelly and the end of her problems. Speaking to my mum we're going to have to wait a little while after Kia is done till we can get her spayed. Jeez spaying is so much more expensive than I though it would be.


 
Why not ask cats protection for a voucher towards spaying. This way there is no chance of her getting pregnant and no risk of her getting a pyometra from being in season all the time


----------



## feorag

catastrophyrat said:


> Hi all I'm sad -my 15 year old Somali boy who i handreared from 1 day old is going downhill rapidly -just back from another vet trip this time he's had everything he can but both vet and i know it's probably a no hoper.
> He's 15 and been healthy until about year ago when he started the Necrotic Enteritis thing that Abys and Somalis can develop (Eileen knows what i mean) but it was controlled with steroid and fibre added to diet then a couple weeks ago he seemed down and not making his usual mess so to speak so vet gave him a drug combo and it did help with a view to doing tests once he was off treatment although he suspected infection but drugs wore off and now he has jaundiced and has nasal bleeding and got him home where he is happiest but I don't think he will see tomorrow -so I'm posting his pic here now to remember how he looked a few weeks ago not now.
> image


Val, I am so sorry to hear this and I know exactly how you are feeling.

When Merlin started this downhill descent, we were really worried because on the Sunday we had to go to the Somali Cat Club AGM (that was when I was still on the committee and of course it also included a meeting beforehand) so we left him with Iain on nursing duty. When we got home that night he had started nasal bleeding and I rushed him straight to the vet. I firmly believe if I'd seen the parner who I always saw and knew his history we would have euthanased at then. Instead I got a newly qualified, keen youngster, who said she would give him some Tagamet and a steroid injection and, against my better judgement I decided to give him that chance, even though in my heart of hearts I knew the time was right.

He slept on my pillow beside me all night (unusual in itself as he was one of the cats who preferred to lie on the top of the bed) with his paw in my hand and I barely slept because of the guilt that I was feeling that I should have done the deed then. The next morning he didn't want to get up, didn't want to eat and I knew it was time, so i went straight back that morning, got my usual vet who agreed with me and we said goodbye.

My heart goes out to you, because I know how special that boy is to you! :sad:


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Why not ask cats protection for a voucher towards spaying. This way there is no chance of her getting pregnant and no risk of her getting a pyometra from being in season all the time


Were not really keen on using a voucher when it could be used for someone worse off. She's indoors so no risk of pregnancy but its quite cheap so booking her in soon:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Still waiting for my video of Zander to show up in my Photobucket album :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Still waiting for my video of Zander to show up in my Photobucket album :whistling2:


bloody hell STILL!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Were not really keen on using a voucher when it could be used for someone worse off. She's indoors so no risk of pregnancy but its quite cheap so booking her in soon:no1:


ahh good, its not just pregnancy they canget infections too


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> bloody hell STILL!


I know! I emailed the vid to Photobuclet last night...... :whip:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know! I emailed the vid to Photobuclet last night...... :whip:


i havent ever used the email way hopefully its on there soon


----------



## ditta

ive loved being a secret santa:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> ive loved being a secret santa:flrt:


I would have done the secret santa thing if we had more money, but at the mo, we are trying to keep to necessities. Shame cos its quite exciting to see what your secret santa buyer has got you. We did one last year in the Shelled section. I got some weed seeds & some chocolates.


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> I would have done the secret santa thing if we had more money, but at the mo, we are trying to keep to necessities. Shame cos its quite exciting to see what your secret santa buyer has got you. We did one last year in the Shelled section. I got some weed seeds & some chocolates.


 its been so much fun shopping for others pets :lol2: i dont think i had as much fun buying cats:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> its been so much fun shopping for others pets :lol2: i dont think i had as much fun buying cats:lol2:


Oh its buying for people's pets? I see!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Colin when I got Pashy my Aby he was my first cat since childhool and I just treated him as a dog, so taught him to sit, lie, roll over etc every night when we went to bed. Eventually I just used to say "do your party piece" and he would sit, lie and roll over. Years later when I had a houseful of cats I could still say it and he would do it. Unfortunately it's on video so I can't upload it! :sad:
> 
> Good luck with the job, it sounds a wonderful job - I'd love to do something like that myself. I love showing off animals and how wonderful they are to people.
> 
> Jaime, that's great news about Atari. I don't know what's going on with my 4, but there's been quite a few spats lately where all hell breaks loose and rats are jumping up in the air and pinning others down etc. Their cage is right beside my settee so I can break it up fairly quickly by just walking over.
> 
> Jake, you've got an animated banana in your house! :lol2:
> 
> Most cat seasons last up to about 7 days, so I would get her booked in to be spayed a few days after she stops crawling around on her elbows, because it is possible for her to come back into season within a week or two of ending the previous one! :gasp:


thanks hun , was really worried when there was infection but looks much better now..phew
might be that the younger bucks are pushing their luck for a higher place in the hierachy, as long as theres no blood and no ones looking withdrawn and harassed i would let them work it out tbh , its never easy when they are scrapping though, sometimes it sounds like they are killing each other, wade particulary screams his lungs out if one of the others even looks at him funny :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> ive loved being a secret santa:flrt:


I did too, but mine got complicated. My original person I was buying for had a gecko and some rats, so I bought a cave for the gecko and a big vegetable 'tart' for the rats, which left me with £1 to spend, so I decided to make up a hanging bag for them, which was what delayed my posting it off - fortunately, cos I got a pm from Tinks on Saturday to tell me not to post cos my person had pulled out! :bash: Then I had to wait to see if she got me someone else and the new person I got had neither rats nor geckos! :bash: So I had to start all over again! *shakes head*

Jaime, poor Dougal is my screamer - he screams if anyone just stands in front of him - bless him! Wee Jeemy gets his fair share of scratches because of course being rex I can see his skin and the scratches are so obvious. it does make me wonder whether my original 2 boys were the same, but I never noticed the scratches through the thick fur???


----------



## Shell195

At last Im home, I had to pick up my youngest from Southport so the journey seemed to take forever. I get home and my eldest is sat in his flat waiting for the electricity board to arrive as the meter wont accept his card, they muttered something about fitting a new meter but it could take up to 4 hours:bash:
He cant leave the flat so I had to send some hot soup round to him as he was moaning about being cold. All this on top of work:bash:
I enjoyed being secret santa too but keep seeing things I wished I had got instead


----------



## *H*

I enjoyed shopping for mine, well the 'easy' pet that is. Couldn't come up with anything for the other pet, so glad they had another to buy for! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I did too, but mine got complicated. My original person I was buying for had a gecko and some rats, so I bought a cave for the gecko and a big vegetable 'tart' for the rats, which left me with £1 to spend, so I decided to make up a hanging bag for them, which was what delayed my posting it off - fortunately, cos I got a pm from Tinks on Saturday to tell me not to post cos my person had pulled out! :bash: Then I had to wait to see if she got me someone else and the new person I got had neither rats nor geckos! :bash: So I had to start all over again! *shakes head*
> 
> Jaime, poor Dougal is my screamer - he screams if anyone just stands in front of him - bless him! Wee Jeemy gets his fair share of scratches because of course being rex I can see his skin and the scratches are so obvious. it does make me wonder whether my original 2 boys were the same, but I never noticed the scratches through the thick fur???


oh bless him . ive had to split my main group cos gonzo was winding trouble up something rotten and hes sulking at the younger rats , so him, harley, quinn, ninja and taz have their own cage away from giddy rats like atari , gonzo and felix :lol2: asbo is still in there but hes borderline he may get moved yet, he had wade screaming his head off, but wade is a drama queen, made me laugh though cos percy used to be the same but he ran over to make sure wade was ok and asbo sidled off...what a good dad he is :lol2:
oh im with you there with the scratches, percy, atari, gonzo and wade are all hairless so scratches look appaling on them, gonzo was always covered in them cos he used to go and try to play with trouble who would take severe umbrage and give him a right old rollicking and chase him round cage


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone
Just taking a break from packing etc as we have changed the day we are going to try and beat the snow lol. We were going Monday but now have brought it forward as the worst of the snow is supposed to hit the beginning of the week. I had forgotten just how harrassing it is to pack especially when you have the cleaner in trying to do her job and two cats who have decided that the suitcase makes a great play toy whilst the third lays out all over the clothes and refuses to move lol. Think i will need this holiday at this rate


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone
> Just taking a break from packing etc as we have changed the day we are going to try and beat the snow lol. We were going Monday but now have brought it forward as the worst of the snow is supposed to hit the beginning of the week. I had forgotten just how harrassing it is to pack especially when you have the cleaner in trying to do her job and two cats who have decided that the suitcase makes a great play toy whilst the third lays out all over the clothes and refuses to move lol. Think i will need this holiday at this rate


 
I hope you have a great time and enjoy christmas with your family:2thumb: Maybe the cats are trying to get you to pack them too 
My friend is off to Southampton tomorrow to look at her friends GSD pups(she owns the company "Arden Grange") I hope the weather your way isnt to bad


----------



## ditta

evening chatters


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> evening chatters


Hello, you ok?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Hello, you ok?


 i got headache, took painkillers but it keeps coming back!!!!


im fine tho thanks shell, i forgot to go back to the farm today:whip: i wish my memory would work better:lol2:also forgot to get my hair cut:bash: im just useless:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I hope you have a great time and enjoy christmas with your family:2thumb: Maybe the cats are trying to get you to pack them too
> My friend is off to Southampton tomorrow to look at her friends GSD pups(she owns the company "Arden Grange") I hope the weather your way isnt to bad


Here the weather shouldnt be too bad 30 -60% chance of snow over the weekend but up in Gravesend it is 60+% chance of snow from saturday onwards.The name Arden Grange rings a bell but not sure what for. Hopefully she will have a great time we currently have german christmas market on in the city centre and also a normal market twice a week there as well as loads of other bits and bobs going on in the run up to christmas.

And Hi Ditta


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Here the weather shouldnt be too bad 30 -60% chance of snow over the weekend but up in Gravesend it is 60+% chance of snow from saturday onwards.The name Arden Grange rings a bell but not sure what for. Hopefully she will have a great time we currently have german christmas market on in the city centre and also a normal market twice a week there as well as loads of other bits and bobs going on in the run up to christmas.
> 
> And Hi Ditta


 
hi sammy, are the cats going with you?


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Here the weather shouldnt be too bad 30 -60% chance of snow over the weekend but up in Gravesend it is 60+% chance of snow from saturday onwards.The name Arden Grange rings a bell but not sure what for. Hopefully she will have a great time we currently have german christmas market on in the city centre and also a normal market twice a week there as well as loads of other bits and bobs going on in the run up to christmas.
> 
> And Hi Ditta


 

Natural Premium Dog Food & Cat Food From Arden Grange:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i got headache, took painkillers but it keeps coming back!!!!
> 
> 
> im fine tho thanks shell, i forgot to go back to the farm today:whip: i wish my memory would work better:lol2:also forgot to get my hair cut:bash: im just useless:lol2:


:lol2: Ditta, from now on things will only get worse:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Evening Ditta! Sorry you got a headache, but I can sympathise with the memory thing! :2thumb:

I was wondering what was going to happen with all your animals Sammy?


----------



## sammy1969

ditta said:


> hi sammy, are the cats going with you?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol oh god I can see it now if I did mum would not have a home left, and I would be doing an impression of a Sphinx cat by the end of it lol. They are being looked after by their Auntie Angie who will spoil them rotten and enjoy every second of their mischief including Nero escaping and Figaro falling off the table and begging for milk. The two dogs also love her as she gives them far too many treats lol, thank fully she only lives a minute away and is staying in mine whilst visiting her own pets lol (birds and hamsters) and she does enjoy having them, and they always get her a lovely pressy to say thankyou lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im back from the sanctuary and my friend was very upset after seeing her dad like he was. They wouldnt leave an animal to suffer like that so why is it ok to leave a human:bash:


i think the main reason in this country is religous which i don't agree with as religion is suposed to guide you not rule your life other wise what is the point of free will, the other reason which i do agree with is the slippery slope, where do you draw the line ei. it gets easier and easier to say yes and euthanise, in countries where it is legal there i next to no paliative care so people don't really have the choice to go on living which i disagree with



Zoo-Man said:


> I've just applied for a job at the Welsh Mountain Zoo as Animal Trainer/Presenter. Its working with Sealions & birds, training them for public displays & then presenting the displays. Fingers crossed! : victory:


good luck coll



Zoo-Man said:


> Is Wade named after Wade Wilson?
> 
> Im waiting for Photobucket to upload a video I took about 3 years ago of Zander sitting on command & playing fetch.


i thought of deadpool when i read wade, jaimes pets all have great names



Shell195 said:


> My friends Dad died overnight  At least he is at peace now. Im off to work shortly and Im not looking forward to it as I know its going to be very upsetting speaking to her and her daughter.


RIP



well i've had an exaughsting day, i only got 2 hours of actual sleep last night i just lay there with eyes closed for the rest, went to work at 9 and then went to finnish my christmass shopping been all over town, but i treated myself to a bratwurst, and a spanish pealla from the christmass market, now i'm having chinese dinner :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Natural Premium Dog Food & Cat Food From Arden Grange:whistling2:


Ahh now i know they stock it in my local petshop and it is quite good i must say


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Natural Premium Dog Food & Cat Food From Arden Grange:whistling2:


:lol2: I remember years ago when Arden Grange first came out they gave away green mugs with cats and dogs on at shows. We got 4 and do you know we've still got them, cos for the life of me I can't break 'em! :gasp: they appear to be indestructable! :lol2:

They also ran a competition in Cat World where you sent in photographs of your cats and each month they would choose a winner, who would have their photograph printed in the magazine and win a bag of the food. I sent in a photo of Leyla and won then at the end of the year they picked their favourite and you got a giant bag of the food and a "Raining cats and dogs umberella and we won that too! So I've also got giant automatic green umberella covered in cats and dogs too! :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

eileen, vicky.....*shplooble *has opened the presents:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I know, I've just posted on the thread! :blush:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> I know, I've just posted on the thread! :blush:


 i cant wait to get as dotty as you eileen, life must be so much fun:lol2::lol2: not having any idea what is going on:lol2::lol2: and i mean that in the nicest possible way....:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i cant wait to get as dotty as you eileen, life must be so much fun:lol2::lol2: not having any idea what is going on:lol2::lol2: and i mean that in the nicest possible way....:flrt:


 
You arent any different, going by the post you told us you forgot to get your haircut:roll2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> You arent any different, going by the post you told us you forgot to get your haircut:roll2:


ahhh but that wasnt written down in black and white:lol2: with photos:lol2: anyway i still got headache after numerous pills so ive got an excuse:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i think the main reason in this country is religous which i don't agree with as religion is suposed to guide you not rule your life other wise what is the point of free will, the other reason which i do agree with is the slippery slope, where do you draw the line ei. it gets easier and easier to say yes and euthanise, in countries where it is legal there i next to no paliative care so people don't really have the choice to go on living which i disagree with
> 
> 
> good luck coll
> 
> 
> 
> i thought of deadpool when i read wade, jaimes pets all have great names
> 
> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> well i've had an exaughsting day, i only got 2 hours of actual sleep last night i just lay there with eyes closed for the rest, went to work at 9 and then went to finnish my christmass shopping been all over town, but i treated myself to a bratwurst, and a spanish pealla from the christmass market, now i'm having chinese dinner :mf_dribble:


ta tom :blush: they get alot of thought put into them


----------



## ditta

ive just found the biggest pair of granny knickers in the bathroom:gasp:
they certainly not mine and not cats either........you think shes cheating on me:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> ive just found the biggest pair of granny knickers in the bathroom:gasp:
> they certainly not mine and not cats either........you think shes cheating on me:gasp::gasp:


 

Erm nope, wonder whos they are


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i cant wait to get as dotty as you eileen, life must be so much fun:lol2::lol2: not having any idea what is going on:lol2::lol2: and i mean that in the nicest possible way....:flrt:


:lol2: I left a bag of dog sh*t in a mental health care car park yesterday!! Just realised that I'd done it this afternoon! :roll:


ditta said:


> ive just found the biggest pair of granny knickers in the bathroom:gasp:
> they certainly not mine and not cats either........you think shes cheating on me:gasp::gasp:


If they aren't yours and they're granny knickers I would be worrying too much about the competition! :rotfl:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ta tom :blush: they get alot of thought put into them


i love your pet names its all the names i'd giveto things but diana would stop me, i love all the comic book names


ditta said:


> ive just found the biggest pair of granny knickers in the bathroom:gasp:
> they certainly not mine and not cats either........you think shes cheating on me:gasp::gasp:


i recon you've got a cat stealing them off the next door neighbours washing lines:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I remember years ago when Arden Grange first came out they gave away green mugs with cats and dogs on at shows. We got 4 and do you know we've still got them, cos for the life of me I can't break 'em! :gasp: they appear to be indestructable! :lol2:
> 
> They also ran a competition in Cat World where you sent in photographs of your cats and each month they would choose a winner, who would have their photograph printed in the magazine and win a bag of the food. I sent in a photo of Leyla and won then at the end of the year they picked their favourite and you got a giant bag of the food and a "Raining cats and dogs umberella and we won that too! So I've also got giant automatic green umberella covered in cats and dogs too! :2thumb:


 

When Arden Grange first came out the sanctuary trialled the cat food but none of the cats would eat it:gasp:
Karla my GSD was sired by Putz who was(he died 2 years ago) owned by Wendy Stevens the owner of Arden Grange


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: I left a bag of dog sh*t in a mental health care car park yesterday!! Just realised that I'd done it this afternoon! :roll:


ooooooo that really does my head in (not your mistake btw) when people pick up their dog sh*t put it in a little black bag and then leave it on the floor where they picked it up from, wow you picked up your dogs sh*t and put it in a bag so that you're not breaking the law then leave it on the floor and add littering to you're mini crime spree. loads of people do it round here:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

*H* said:


> I enjoyed shopping for mine, well the 'easy' pet that is. Couldn't come up with anything for the other pet, so glad they had another to buy for! :lol2:


Mmm, wonder what the secret santa mob would have bought for my marmosets? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, wonder what the secret santa mob would have bought for my marmosets? :lol2:


A bag of lollipops and some new clothes of course:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i love your pet names its all the names i'd giveto things but diana would stop me, i love all the comic book names
> i recon you've got a cat stealing them off the next door neighbours washing lines:Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol you should just call them it anyway 


Shell195 said:


> A bag of lollipops and some new clothes of course:whistling2:


:rotfl:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol you should just call them it anyway
> 
> :rotfl:


i do :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> A bag of lollipops and some new clothes of course:whistling2:


But my Marmosets already have lots of outfits! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We put the Christmas tree up tonight. It took us ages to get the lights looking right, & got some help from my eldest sister too.

Here are the finished results


----------



## Zoo-Man

Finally, I can show you my talented puss!

Here is Zander, my cream point Siamese, sitting on command & playing fetch with a ball of paper!

Click on image to play video


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i do :blush:


:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

awww it finally uploaded.... hes so cute  and joe didnt want to be left out lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww it finally uploaded.... hes so cute  and joe didnt want to be left out lol


I just watched it back again, & its quite emotional for me, as it is one of only a couple of videos I have that has Clark's true voice in it. I had almost forgotten what it sounded like, what with him being left with his low whispery voice now.

Zander will play like that for hours! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Finally, I can show you my talented puss!
> 
> Here is Zander, my cream point Siamese, sitting on command & playing fetch with a ball of paper!
> 
> Click on image to play video
> 
> [URL="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d178/Cockatoo-Col/th_MOV00003.jpg"]image[/URL]


That video brought tears to my eyes as Tiggywink my chocolate point girl used to do this for hours, we always stopped after a while or she would carry on, even if she was panting. When she had kittens she always used to take her pipecleaner spider into her bed with her and I swear it got as much attention as her kittens, who funnily enough all had the same retrieving trait as her
She was pts aged 15 and I miss her loads.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> That video brought tears to my eyes as Tiggywink my chocolate point girl used to do this for hours, we always stopped after a while or she would carry on, even if she was panting. When she had kittens she always used to take her pipecleaner spider into her bed with her and I swear it got as much attention as her kittens, who funnily enough all had the same retrieving trait as her
> She was pts aged 15 and I miss her loads.


Aww Shell. Siamese are a very special breed indeed! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been thinking about all the pets Ive lost over the years 
Cats
Kizzy, Mitzy mitten, Spook, Guiness, Mouse, Minky, Sukie, Jade, Tiggywink,Kato,
Charlie chan, Charlie, Izzy, Porche, Herbie and of course little Asbo

Dogs
Lassie, William,Mindy moo, Heidi, Murdock, Cassie,Rocky,Ginny,Mitch and Claude

Ive also lost a few small fluffy pets over the years 

Very depressing


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been thinking about all the pets Ive lost over the years
> Cats
> Mitzy mitten, Spook, Guiness, Mouse, Minky, Sukie, Jade, Tiggywink,Kato,
> Charlie chan, Charlie, Izzy, Porche, Herbie and of course little Asbo
> 
> Dogs
> Lassie, William, Heidi, Murdock, Cassie,Rocky,Ginny,Mitch and Claude
> 
> Ive also lost a few small fluffy pets over the years
> 
> Very depressing


But importantly all were well cared for & loved! :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> But importantly all were well cared for & loved! :grouphug:


 
Yes they were and all but 2 of them had long and happy lives
I keep remembering more and adding them to the list


----------



## ami_j

i hate losing them, lost a few this year, small furries need to live longer 

anyone else watching the film on channel four?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i hate losing them, lost a few this year, small furries need to live longer
> 
> anyone else watching the film on channel four?


Mutated cows:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Mutated cows:gasp:


its either gonna be amazing or very silly lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im waiting for The World's Strictest Parents to come on on BBC3


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> its either gonna be amazing or very silly lol


 
Very silly:lol2:I did feel sorry for the cow and calf though


----------



## Zoo-Man

Piggy bank anyone? :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...arge-wrought-iron-piggy-bank.html#post7468466


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Very silly:lol2:I did feel sorry for the cow and calf though


me too was all pretend tho


----------



## Shell195

Love the piggy bank Colin, not got any spare cash at the minute:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Love the piggy bank Colin, not got any spare cash at the minute:bash:


My dad bought it at an antiques fair years ago. I have one too, with a bit of copper in. They are great & much heavier than they look.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Love the piggy bank Colin, not got any spare cash at the minute:bash:


i like it too but again no spare cash
tried it on ebay?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i like it too but again no spare cash
> tried it on ebay?


I've just put it on Preloved, & am going to put it on Ebay now


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just put it on Preloved, & am going to put it on Ebay now


sure it will be snapped up in no time


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me as Im at the vet with Sophies cat tomorrow as his squitty bum has come back:bash:

Night xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me as Im at the vet with Sophies cat tomorrow as his squitty bum has come back:bash:
> 
> Night xxx


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me as Im at the vet with Sophies cat tomorrow as his squitty bum has come back:bash:
> 
> Night xxx


oh no good luck at the vets


----------



## ami_j

bored lol


----------



## Alex

Wud'dup peeps


----------



## Zoo-Man

Same here Jaime.

Hey Alex, how are you?


----------



## Alex

Afternoon Colin, long time since I have been here, i'm fine thanks, how are you?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Same here Jaime.
> 
> Hey Alex, how are you?


put itv on to watch end of days , whether i will stay awake long enough is anyones guess

hi alex


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> put itv on to watch end of days , whether i will stay awake long enough is anyones guess
> 
> hi alex


Hi Jai...


more!:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Afternoon Colin, long time since I have been here, i'm fine thanks, how are you?


Im ok thanks mate. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> put itv on to watch end of days , whether i will stay awake long enough is anyones guess
> 
> hi alex


Im on the YouTube music now lol


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks mate. :2thumb:


 nice one :2thumb: hows the young marmosets? and lolly?

dont expect me to read all I have missed :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> nice one :2thumb: hows the young marmosets? and lolly?
> 
> dont expect me to read all I have missed :lol2:


 The young Marmosets are doing great thanks, they are as agile as their parents now, despite one having no tail & the other having half a tail. 

Lolly & her daughter Indy are also doing brilliantly. Indy is growing into a real little monster, she is very outgoing & not afraid of anything.


----------



## Alex

Zoo-Man said:


> The young Marmosets are doing great thanks, they are as agile as their parents now, despite one having no tail & the other having half a tail.
> 
> Lolly & her daughter Indy are also doing brilliantly. Indy is growing into a real little monster, she is very outgoing & not afraid of anything.


 Sounds good that all is going well for you, did wonder if they were all okay :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Alex said:


> Sounds good that all is going well for you, did wonder if they were all okay :2thumb:


Cheers mate : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im on the YouTube music now lol


what ya listening to 


more what alex?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> what ya listening to
> 
> 
> more what alex?


All different stuff, Kylie, Lady Gaga, Beautiful South


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> All different stuff, Kylie, Lady Gaga, Beautiful South


cool 
ahh this film goes off in ten mins i cant wait to go sleep lol dont even think i will be on mobile net tonight


----------



## LisaLQ

Why is it Wicca "Clingy" Binks thinks sitting on my boobs is the best place to be when I'm on the laptop? Or on top of the magazine we're reading?

Silly billy.


----------



## Shell195

LisaLQ said:


> Why is it Wicca "Clingy" Binks thinks sitting on my boobs is the best place to be when I'm on the laptop? Or on top of the magazine we're reading?
> 
> Silly billy.


 
That is typical of a cat:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Eileen I got my parcel today so now I have 2 busy bees:flrt:
The jumpers fit perfectly:2thumb: They have tried out the sleepy bag and have approved it:no1: Sophie loves the bracelet and the rat cube will be fab for my 2 hairless ratties :2thumb:
Im a very happy bunny:flrt:
Let me know how much I owe you please
Many Thanks:notworthy:

When I get a spare minute I will do some photos for you all to see of Dennis and Harley, in their jumpers and sleepy bag :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

That's excellent Shell - so pleased they fit, because I was worried about the sizing for Dennis's jumper.

Anyway I've now made up a proper pattern myself for the jumper I knit for Harley, so I can now refer to that for the number of stitches to get the chest size right and I can work off that in the future - if you want any more.

I'll get the costing done and get back to you.

Colin I love your tree and the Zander video - you are right of course that Siamese are a very special breed indeed! All my Siamese and Orientals have retrieved and all of them _ *loved *_thick curly pipe cleaners.

Roscoe on the other hand preferred to retrieve tightly knotted plastic bags and Harry only retrieved his tiny wee furry mice.


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> what ya listening to
> 
> 
> more what alex?


 
Your sig :hmm:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody  Had a lie in this morning, and then a snuggle with Diesel and Louis, so just stayed in bed *lol* It's snowing here (and sticking)! Today is supposed to be my day off, but HO have decided that sale needs to start tomorrow, so I have to go in to sort that out. And since it's a late opening day and the shop doesn't close til 8, we're expecting to be there til 11. Nice. The police leave at 9 for head down to the bars and such, so nice and safe, too. Not impressed. Gary's gonna come and keep us company (and be our mule).


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Your sig :hmm:


how do you work that out when there was 24 on there and theres now 20 lol


----------



## Amalthea

Wow..... I just sent off my bio for my high school reunion. So strange!! It's been 10 years!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Wow..... I just sent off my bio for my high school reunion. So strange!! It's been 10 years!!!


nearly ten years for me too lol but i certainly wont be going , i didnt like them then :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I feel old *lol* I'm looking forward to going. Just keeping everything crossed I am able to.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *I feel old* *lol* I'm looking forward to going. Just keeping everything crossed I am able to.


your not the only one  lol


----------



## _jake_

Jai can you come on msn please?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Jai can you come on msn please?


only for a bit


----------



## feorag

Hi Jen, been wondering where you've been the last coupla days - just busy working I guess?

I don't do school reunions!

And if you lot feel old I've no idea where that leaves me?? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, work's been hectic and I've not been too well, either. Getting over my man flu (ish).


----------



## Shell195

My 2 boys look ever so cosey in their new jumpers:flrt:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## ditta

cant wait for pics of the busy boys:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening every one had my anual review at docs today ( no real good news yet again) so now look like human pin cushion as they coudnt get any blood out of me lol. Only just survived the journey home though as some thugs were riding a scrambles bike on the pavement and they turned their headlights off as they came up to us only sweving at the last moment.It was a good job Glyn quickly stopped the wheelchair or I dread to think what would of happened, so have spent half an hour reporting it to the police on the phone.

Love the video of Zander playing fetch, Nero has started to do this now with sweet wrappers


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin I love your tree and the Zander video - you are right of course that Siamese are a very special breed indeed! All my Siamese and Orientals have retrieved and all of them _*loved *_thick curly pipe cleaners.
> 
> Roscoe on the other hand preferred to retrieve tightly knotted plastic bags and Harry only retrieved his tiny wee furry mice.


Thanks Eileen. I will have get some thick pipe cleaners for my 2 to try.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Evening every one had my anual review at docs today ( no real good news yet again) so now look like human pin cushion as they coudnt get any blood out of me lol. Only just survived the journey home though as some thugs were riding a scrambles bike on the pavement and they turned their headlights off as they came up to us only sweving at the last moment.It was a good job Glyn quickly stopped the wheelchair or I dread to think what would of happened, so have spent half an hour reporting it to the police on the phone.
> 
> Ouch re blood letting
> I hate kids on motorbikes, we get lots round here:bash:
> When are you setting off to your families?
> 
> Love the video of Zander playing fetch, Nero has started to do this now with sweet wrappers





Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Eileen. I will have get some thick pipe cleaners for my 2 to try.


My siamese used to love spiders made out of pipecleaners:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

The blood letting was really bad first three attemtps failed completely till she took the needle out then bleed like someone had cut me to pieces the last one was easy but has bruised badly which is just typical.

THe idiots on bikes round here are gettting terrible they dont seem to care even though there is no road they ride on the paths not caring who is walking on them including children.

We hopefully go away sunday if the snow holds off but before then i have to do all xmas shopping and food shopping for when we get back lol and we are hoping to go to see harry potter before we go too lol.


----------



## _jake_

ARRRGGHHH so much assignment work. Who wants to explain why osmosis is important to living organisms for me??


----------



## sammy1969

Short answer is because without it they would die hun lol

Sorry jake in a sily mood


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> ARRRGGHHH so much assignment work. Who wants to explain why osmosis is important to living organisms for me??


Here you are Jake
Importance of osmosis to living organisms? - The Student Room


----------



## _jake_

Ooooo thanks Shell and Sam! I missed that Biology lesson on osmosis


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Eileen. I will have get some thick pipe cleaners for my 2 to try.


Allow me to be santa claus to Zander and Cleo. I've written out your card, but haven't posted it yet, so I'll swap the label to a bigger envelope and send you what I have left, cos there's no more Siameseys in my house any more to enjoy them! :sad:

Just been watching Ray Davies on the Royal Variety :flrt: I loved him when I was young, although I did marginally prefer his brother Ray. They both had very kissable looking mouths! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Allow me to be santa claus to Zander and Cleo. I've written out your card, but haven't posted it yet, so I'll swap the label to a bigger envelope and send you what I have left, cos there's no more Siameseys in my house any more to enjoy them! :sad:
> 
> Just been watching *Ray Davies* on the Royal Variety :flrt: I loved him when I was young, although I did marginally prefer *his brother Ray*. They both had very kissable looking mouths! :blush:


 
Im presuming both brothers wernt called Ray:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

OOOOOO Les Miserables on the royal variety one of my favourite musicals


----------



## _jake_

mum said I can get some goldfish Sam! Wooop


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> OOOOOO Les Miserables on the royal variety one of my favourite musicals


 
My friends daughter "Jenna Boyd" was in the west end production of this, shes also been in casualty and quite a few other things.


----------



## sammy1969

YEAH thats great news hun I have a new lot of guppy babies lol taking the total to over 30


----------



## ditta

can u please check facebook folks or is it just me:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> My friends daughter "Jenna Boyd" was in the west end production of this, shes also been in casualty and quite a few other things.


Yeah would love to see live as well as phantom of the opera and love never dies which is the sequel mind you glyn says he will tak eme to see phantom in he west end nxt year have to book six months in advance though.


----------



## sammy1969

ditta said:


> can u please check facebook folks or is it just me:lol2:


Getting blank page Ditta


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> YEAH thats great news hun I have a new lot of guppy babies lol taking the total to over 30


Aww great


----------



## ditta

sammy1969 said:


> Getting blank page Ditta


 phew not just my old comp then:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Nope think they have server probs


----------



## sammy1969

_jake_ said:


> Aww great


Getting over run with babies now lol need bigger tank soon.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im presuming both brothers wernt called Ray:whistling2:


You sure are!

*Ray *was the older brother and it was him on the Variety Performance tonight and *Dave* was the younger, slightly better looking one. They were of course The Kinks! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> phew not just my old comp then:lol2:


 
Its working for me:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Hi Jen, been wondering where you've been the last coupla days - just busy working I guess?
> 
> I don't do school reunions!
> 
> And if you lot feel old I've no idea where that leaves me?? :gasp:





sammy1969 said:


> Getting over run with babies now lol need bigger tank soon.


my cat fish used to eat just enough of the babies and the weaker adults that i never got over run with them i miss jaws


----------



## sammy1969

Shell thats just not fair i need to do my happy pets and farmville lol and its still not working


----------



## Amalthea

I just got on FB 

We got the majority of the sale prep done very quickly, so will finish off in the morning and got to come home a lot earlier than planned! WOO!! 

Forgot to tell you guys... Gary and Diesel heard a "werewolf" while out walking... Gary described it as the same noise as in An American Werewolf in London. They heard it a way off first... Then next it's right in front of them. It was a deer  Scared the crap out of all three of them... Gary, Diesel, and I'm sure the deer, too.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I just got on FB
> 
> We got the majority of the sale prep done very quickly, so will finish off in the morning and got to come home a lot earlier than planned! WOO!!
> 
> Forgot to tell you guys... Gary and Diesel heard a "werewolf" while out walking... Gary described it as the same noise as in An American Werewolf in London. They heard it a way off first... Then next it's right in front of them. It was a deer  Scared the crap out of all three of them... Gary, Diesel, and I'm sure the deer, too.


 

:lol2: @ Gary


----------



## Amalthea

I had a look online for deer noises and species in the UK... Think it was a roe deer


----------



## sammy1969

Lol wonder who was more scared Gary Deisel or the deer?
Wonder what is going on with fb as i still cant get on it just comes up as a white page


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh!! My poor boys *lol*

I'm on FB just fine.....


----------



## sammy1969

Its just come back on for me obviously a gremlin lol


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, how is Jules(basilbrush) doing.Ive not heard from her for ages:gasp:


----------



## feorag

I haven't spoken to her for a few weeks. She sent me a message about 3 weeks ago asking how things were and I replied, but I do need to phone her for a catch up.

Oh and I forgot to mention my friend Emma was on the phone last week in floods of tears. The breeding queen she sold to Toyah (remember Toyah's thread with the little Somali girl?) has died! :gasp:

She apparently had cardiomyopathy, which amazed Emma and I because we've never come across it in a Somali ever, but apparently it can be caused by a taurine deficiency and so we were wondering whether or not she maybe wasn't absorbing the taurine properly??

The result of the pm isn't back yet, so we're still waiting to hear, but Emma was gutted and I've no doubt Toyah is too!

She's not had a lot of luck with her Somalis. she wanted a breeding queen from me, but didn't tell me until after Purrdy had the litter of 2 boys/2 girls and of course, as usually happens, her next litter (and her last) was 3 boys!!! :roll:

So she got a girl from Julie and if you remember she had problems getting her pregnant and then she finally succeeded and she only had 1 kitten which died.

Now this! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Allow me to be santa claus to Zander and Cleo. I've written out your card, but haven't posted it yet, so I'll swap the label to a bigger envelope and send you what I have left, cos there's no more Siameseys in my house any more to enjoy them! :sad:


Aww thank you cery much Eileen, I will tell Zander & Clio that aunty Eileen is sending them a present :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

That's terrible  Poor pud  And Poor Toyah and Emma


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, that is so sad


----------



## Shell195

Dennis and Harley`s new jumpers and sleeping bag


----------



## tomwilson

just watch into the wild, thats 2 hours and 45 minutes of my life i'm never gona see again


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just watch into the wild, thats 2 hours and 45 minutes of my life i'm never gona see again


:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

That bad huh


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


my god it was crap collin


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> my god it was crap collin


A bit like Paranormal Activity!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> A bit like Paranormal Activity!


probably that was one i never bothered with tbh bunch of people floating over baed and screaming in poor quality video just didn't appeal


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> probably that was one i never bothered with tbh bunch of people floating over baed and screaming in poor quality video just didn't appeal


Everyone told me how great it was & how scary it was, with friends being too scared to sleep alone, etc, so I was geared up for a brilliant film & to be scared out of my pants. How disappointed I was! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well the Christmas tree is still standing after 24 hours, suprisingly! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well the Christmas tree is still standing after 24 hours, suprisingly! :lol2:


we arent putting one up lol we havent for about 3-4 years now


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> we arent putting one up lol we havent for about 3-4 years now


I wasn't sure whether we were or not, but we had been to Clark's mums where she was putting her tree up, & when we came home Clark said "go & get the christmas tree out of the shed" :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I wasn't sure whether we were or not, but we had been to Clark's mums where she was putting her tree up, & when we came home Clark said "go & get the christmas tree out of the shed" :lol2:


lol we dont have room now the bird cage is there and plus the tree going up normally ended up in an argument about what should go where etc


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol we dont have room now the bird cage is there and plus the tree going up normally ended up in an argument about what should go where etc


:lol2: sounds like normal christmas fun! 

One christmas, years ago when I was a young teenager, my mu & eldest sister had put the tree up & decorated it. When my dad came in from work, he looked at the tree & pulled his face. My mum must have had the decorators in, cos when she saw his face, she bounced into the living room, grabbed hold of the tree, took it to the back door & threw it into the garden! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: sounds like normal christmas fun!
> 
> One christmas, years ago when I was a young teenager, my mu & eldest sister had put the tree up & decorated it. When my dad came in from work, he looked at the tree & pulled his face. My mum must have had the decorators in, cos when she saw his face, she bounced into the living room, grabbed hold of the tree, took it to the back door & threw it into the garden! :lol2:


:lol2: nothing like christmas to start a row


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2: nothing like christmas to start a row


Oh yes! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes! :gasp:


i might stay up and after ive finished playing this game start cleaning up lol cos im never gonna be up early *hmm*


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i might stay up and after ive finished playing this game start cleaning up lol cos im never gonna be up early *hmm*


Yes, sometimes I wonder if its worth me going to bed, when its like 5 am! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, sometimes I wonder if its worth me going to bed, when its like 5 am! :lol2:


:lol2:
need to shove the hammocks in the wash and lug the card bale upstairs, tryed just filling a bag with card squares last week was just ridiculous..its bloody heavy though


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> need to shove the hammocks in the wash and lug the card bale upstairs, tryed just filling a bag with card squares last week was just ridiculous..its bloody heavy though


You need a man about the house! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You need a man about the house! :2thumb:


less hassle just to carry it myself :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> less hassle just to carry it myself :lol2:


:lol2: oh well


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: oh well


:lol2:

im hoping ppl get my cards soon sent em 1st class on tuesday ffs


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> im hoping ppl get my cards soon sent em 1st class on tuesday ffs


Did I ask for address last week? I cant remember now! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Did I ask for address last week? I cant remember now! :lol2:


i got yours lol was sure i had told you :lol2:
just got the bale up the stairs im glad i keep rats and not horses as i would defo need more than one of them!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i got yours lol was sure i had told you :lol2:
> just got the bale up the stairs im glad i keep rats and not horses as i would defo need more than one of them!


Ah good! I just got the idea I had forgotten to send you one! :lol2:

When I worked at Lords House Farm, we used to unload pallet upon pallet of bales of shredded cardboard. We used to use it for lots of animals there, including the rabbits, goats, llamas, reindeer, emu & poultry.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah good! I just got the idea I had forgotten to send you one! :lol2:
> 
> When I worked at Lords House Farm, we used to unload pallet upon pallet of bales of shredded cardboard. We used to use it for lots of animals there, including the rabbits, goats, llamas, reindeer, emu & poultry.


heavy isnt it :lol2:
i got dog and rabbit food in 15kg bags..or is the rabbit food 12.5kg..think its 12.5..glad i dont have to carry them upstairs too lol
and on that note i really should get cracking


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> heavy isnt it :lol2:
> i got dog and rabbit food in 15kg bags..or is the rabbit food 12.5kg..think its 12.5..glad i dont have to carry them upstairs too lol
> and on that note i really should get cracking


Aye, think I will call it a night too. Goodnight hun x


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

I was soooo looking forward to a day in the house, catching up on all the stuff I still have to do, cos I've been out every day this week - even told Barry not to get the car out of the garage for me - and then I got a phone call from Roz at 8:00 this morning to say that Janice fell down yesterday and thinks she's broken her wrist, so can't look after the children today! so I'm off to collect Daniel from school in half an hour! :bash:


Zoo-Man said:


> Aww thank you cery much Eileen, I will tell Zander & Clio that aunty Eileen is sending them a present :flrt:


On their way to you this morning Colin - Barry posted them when he walked the dog this morning and that's all my christmas cards gone now, so hopefully those of you who haven't got them so far will get them soon. :2thumb:



ami_j said:


> lol we dont have room now the bird cage is there and plus the tree going up normally ended up in an argument about what should go where etc


No tree for us this year either, cos the ratty chappies are now living in the corner where the tree went and there honestly isn't another corner of piece of wall with nothing there to be able to put it out! I'm grossly over-furnished! :lol2:

I blame Barry's fireplace! He keeps reminding me that it's the only thing left that he had when I moved in and starting getting rid of all his stuff! :lol2: so he's hanging onto it!


----------



## EquineArcher

I have 3 cats, all farm moggies- 2 I got for my 14th birthday so they are now both 8 years old (Dangerous Dave and Bodget) and my other is only around a year old, called Scrumpy.

Scrumpy is a nutcase- in fact, the mothership suggested I take him to the vet the other day to check if he was "retarded", because he had been lying upside down in a tree for most of the morning, talking to himself. He also LOVES snow

Scrumpy









Dave









Bodget (yes, he always looks this angry.)


----------



## feorag

SexyBear77 said:


> I have 3 cats, all farm moggies- 2 I got for my 14th birthday so they are now both 8 years old (Dangerous Dave and Bodget) and my other is only around a year old, called Scrumpy.
> 
> Scrumpy is a nutcase- in fact, the mothership suggested I take him to the vet the other day to check if he was "retarded", because he had been lying upside down in a tree for most of the morning, talking to himself. He also LOVES snow
> 
> Scrumpy
> image
> 
> Dave
> image
> 
> Bodget (yes, he always looks this angry.)
> image


Lovely cats! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, itwas white here this morning but it looked like polystyrene balls, to light for hail to formed for snow
Ive just been to the chemist to pick up Sophies cats meds but they arent in until later and I will be at work, so it will be tomorrow now:bash:
Steves just replaced my hairless ratties shelves as the pee had soaked in they stunk to high heaven. They now have new shelves to pee on and a new bed:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

SexyBear77 said:


> I have 3 cats, all farm moggies- 2 I got for my 14th birthday so they are now both 8 years old (Dangerous Dave and Bodget) and my other is only around a year old, called Scrumpy.
> 
> Scrumpy is a nutcase- in fact, the mothership suggested I take him to the vet the other day to check if he was "retarded", because he had been lying upside down in a tree for most of the morning, talking to himself. He also LOVES snow
> 
> Scrumpy
> image
> 
> Dave
> image
> 
> Bodget (yes, he always looks this angry.)
> image


Gorgeous cats:flrt:

I think the world has gone mad. Sophies friends daughter is 5 years old and at the school christmas party they all got a present off Santa. 
This is the book "Goldilocks and the 3 bears" she got showing the first page and the last page:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think the world has gone mad. Sophies friends daughter is 5 years old and at the school christmas party they all got a present off Santa.
> This is the book "Goldilocks and the 3 bears" she got showing the first page and the last page:whistling2:
> image
> image


WTF!! :gasp:

The world has definitely gone barmy!!! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> WTF!! :gasp:
> 
> The world has definitely gone barmy!!! :roll:


 
I thought all fairy tales ended in "And they all lived happily ever after":gasp:
Why cant they let children just enjoy their childhood:bash:

Sophie got a text this morning at 6 am, our Chris had been in a fight and him and his mate where in an ambulance on their way to hospital:bash:
He went out last night in Southport and stayed at his Dads. It seems he only has minor injuries and his mate came off worse. To much to drink no doubt:bash: The problem with Chris is his ADHD makes him say things without thinking first,bloody kids Grrrr


----------



## feorag

Shell, you'll be old before your time through those children of yours! :lol2:

And I am!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## ukphd

Sorry to barge into this thread but this didn't seem to need it's own thread, just felt the need to tell someone! :blush:

Jackson's at the vet's at the moment being chopped and chipped! :lol2:
Always get a bit nervous when they go in for an op, even a minor one, so now just waiting for the phone to ring to hear he's ok.


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Sorry to barge into this thread but this didn't seem to need it's own thread, just felt the need to tell someone! :blush:
> 
> Jackson's at the vet's at the moment being chopped and chipped! :lol2:
> Always get a bit nervous when they go in for an op, even a minor one, so now just waiting for the phone to ring to hear he's ok.


 
Awww bless him, Im sure he will be fine. When I had my Aby boy done many years ago he came back from the vets and kept peering at his back end, it made us giggle looking at the expression on his face
Its so easy to tell others not to worry but Im exactly the same when its been one of mine.

ETA You arent barging the thread, you are welcome here anytime to chat about random things *lol


----------



## ukphd

Thanks 

When George was done he didn't even notice! :gasp: He never licked the wounds or showed any sign that he realised he'd had something done! But then he is a bit slow.... :flrt:I'm hoping Jackson will be the same :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

:no1: more randomers the better


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone
Well its looking less and less likely that I will be going away thanx to the snow.Here the weather is fine sunny skies and although cold evrything is running fine. Kent however has been hit by the snow there has already been one death and it looks like tomorrow the snow will be even worse, I just hope it doesn't stop the trains so we can at least get there then we can enjoy ourselves and then worry about getting home Had another run in with that dog again today called the dog warden just hoping they keep him this time, if I could make it disappear I would as it is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Shell195

Sammy Im sorry to hear your news about the snow:whip: also its about time something was done about that dog,its so unfair:devil:
Im off to work now speak later xx


----------



## ukphd

Just picked Jackson up. He's already had something to eat and seems to be absolutely fine. There's a lot of blood (not fresh) on his fur which wasn't something I saw when George was done but maybe it's the white fur making it seem more apparent. I'll keep an eye on him but he seems fine. Good to have him home :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Glad Jackson home safe and sound Nancy! :2thumb: It's strange how some cats don't seem to notice anything's been done down there! :lol2:

Sammy, I was so sorry to hear this - did wonder when I heard the news this morning. I hope you can manage to get away though.


----------



## catastrophyrat

My old lad went to vet for last time today -last night he laid his head in my hand and i knew the time has come .
To me he wil always be the tiny 1 day old kitten a friend entrusted me to rear -the only cat I've ever known to eat tinned Lychees (because i was ) -my alarm clock by always scrathing the bedroom door at just the right time and a rather spoilt mummy's boy who adored me and told me off in equal measure. 
We will all miss you so very much.


----------



## feorag

Oh Val, I'm so sorry to hear this - have been waiting for this post to appear since your last one.

You know that all of us on this thread totally understand how you are feeling at the minute - we've all been there and it never gets any easier, but when it's a 'special' one, it's just that much harder!

Thinking of you!


----------



## ukphd

catastrophyrat said:


> My old lad went to vet for last time today -last night he laid his head in my hand and i knew the time has come .
> To me he wil always be the tiny 1 day old kitten a friend entrusted me to rear -the only cat I've ever known to eat tinned Lychees (because i was ) -my alarm clock by always scrathing the bedroom door at just the right time and a rather spoilt mummy's boy who adored me and told me off in equal measure.
> We will all miss you so very much.
> image



Oh I'm so sorry - it's always so hard. It sounds like he had a long, happy life. Thinking of you as well


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous cats:flrt:
> 
> I think the world has gone mad. Sophies friends daughter is 5 years old and at the school christmas party they all got a present off Santa.
> This is the book "Goldilocks and the 3 bears" she got showing the first page and the last page:whistling2:
> image
> image


:lol2: that is pretty funny! Stupid, but funny!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :no1: more randomers the better


We especially welcome nocturnal randomers, to keep me, Ami J & Tomwilson company each night! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

catastrophyrat said:


> My old lad went to vet for last time today -last night he laid his head in my hand and i knew the time has come .
> To me he wil always be the tiny 1 day old kitten a friend entrusted me to rear -the only cat I've ever known to eat tinned Lychees (because i was ) -my alarm clock by always scrathing the bedroom door at just the right time and a rather spoilt mummy's boy who adored me and told me off in equal measure.
> We will all miss you so very much.
> image


RIP- bueautifull, handsome little man


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> We especially welcome nocturnal randomers, to keep me, Ami J & Tomwilson company each night! :2thumb:


indeed we do, i got up late this morning, i woke up when my shift was supossed to start luckily manager was ok and just made me work an hour later


----------



## Zoo-Man

catastrophyrat said:


> My old lad went to vet for last time today -last night he laid his head in my hand and i knew the time has come .
> To me he wil always be the tiny 1 day old kitten a friend entrusted me to rear -the only cat I've ever known to eat tinned Lychees (because i was ) -my alarm clock by always scrathing the bedroom door at just the right time and a rather spoilt mummy's boy who adored me and told me off in equal measure.
> We will all miss you so very much.
> image


Im very sorry to hear this! At least you know he is at rest now, & is not suffering. RIP x


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so very sorry, Val  He was a handsome boy and obviously well loved! I dread that day with my Louis (all of them, of course, but he's special and is Mommy's little boy)....


----------



## Shell195

Val that is so sad but he is at peace now. It really is a horrid time for any animal lover
*Hugs*


----------



## Shell195

Northwest severe weather warning, we are expected to have 10 - 15 cms of snow overnight and by the look of the snow we already have in such a short time, I believe them:gasp:
Driving home from the sanctuary was pretty hair raising:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

It started snowing as we were closing at work, but there's nothing at all here. Freaking stupid!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It started snowing as we were closing at work, but there's nothing at all here. Freaking stupid!


 

Its over 2 inches deep here and still snowing heavily:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I take that back


----------



## Amalthea

Probably not quite an inch, but it's really coming down!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Probably not quite an inch, but it's really coming down!


 

Sincs taking these photos its snowing really heavily


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Northwest severe weather warning, we are expected to have 10 - 15 cms of snow overnight and by the look of the snow we already have in such a short time, I believe them:gasp:
> Driving home from the sanctuary was pretty hair raising:gasp:


think theres atleast 3 inches here already


----------



## Amalthea

Really coming down here, too. About to get bundled up and take the mutt out


----------



## feorag

None here! :halo: 

Yet!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> None here! :halo:
> 
> Yet!!! :lol2:


:lol2: Your turn will come, again:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ive just added pics to the craft thread for you Eileen:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

busses are now cancelled diana is walking home planing to meet her dad half way who is driving from town and it is uncertian who will reach garston first


----------



## _jake_

It never snows in Bristol  I really want it to snow so me and Kia can go out in it


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> It never snows in Bristol  I really want it to snow so me and Kia can go out in it


doesn't ussually get this bad in liverpool tbh it is quite rare


----------



## Amalthea

Prolly about 4 inches or so out there now  Just got back from walking the mutt. I slid on an icy patch, Gary tried to catch me, ended up falling on me and then under me (not quite sure how that happened) *LMAO* And then he found another icy patch *giggles* Diesel found loadsa icy patches *LOL*



















After coming back from the walk, Diesel didn't wanna come in.....


----------



## feorag

Look at you - all happy and smiling cos it's snowing! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Are you surprised?? *lol*


----------



## feorag

Nope!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We had a great time out on the walk, too  Even with the slips and falls *lol*


----------



## feorag

As long as you don't break something!

Well that's me off to bed! Goodnight whoever is there! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I am so peed off! 9:30pm, we were just ready to leave for my mum's house (we have supper there every Friday night), started defrosting the car when Clark noticed the back windscreen. It was smashed, with a big hole in the middle & cracked all round the edges! There were no stones or anything around to say someone threw something, but it looks like an impact. So we couldn't go to my mum's, & on Sunday we had planned to go to a friend's near Derbyshire, but looks like that is out of the window! We are going to see when our insurance company can sort it.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I am so peed off! 9:30pm, we were just ready to leave for my mum's house (we have supper there every Friday night), started defrosting the car when Clark noticed the back windscreen. It was smashed, with a big hole in the middle & cracked all round the edges! There were no stones or anything around to say someone threw something, but it looks like an impact. So we couldn't go to my mum's, & on Sunday we had planned to go to a friend's near Derbyshire, but looks like that is out of the window! We are going to see when our insurance company can sort it.


that sucks majorly


----------



## Shell195

what do you think caused it?

You would be lucky to get to Derbyshire in this weather, we already have 9 inches of snow and its still snowing heavily


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> that sucks majorly


I know hun! We are getting a call in the morning from the insurance mobile team to tell us when they can come out to replace the window. Hopefully we wont have to wait long! We were supposed to be going to Sallie's on Sunday, so it looks like there'll be no Meerkat cuddles for me this year! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know hun! We are getting a call in the morning from the insurance mobile team to tell us when they can come out to replace the window. Hopefully we wont have to wait long! We were supposed to be going to Sallie's on Sunday, so it looks like there'll be no Meerkat cuddles for me this year! :devil:


 *hug*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> what do you think caused it?
> 
> You would be lucky to get to Derbyshire in this weather, we already have 9 inches of snow and its still snowing heavily


No idea Shell. We did have snowballs thrown at our house ay about 9 o'clock, but we didn't hear any glass noises. Maybe the frost had a part to play in it. We will have to pay £65 excess on the insurance too! :censor:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> I am so peed off! 9:30pm, we were just ready to leave for my mum's house (we have supper there every Friday night), started defrosting the car when Clark noticed the back windscreen. It was smashed, with a big hole in the middle & cracked all round the edges! There were no stones or anything around to say someone threw something, but it looks like an impact. So we couldn't go to my mum's, & on Sunday we had planned to go to a friend's near Derbyshire, but looks like that is out of the window! We are going to see when our insurance company can sort it.





Shell195 said:


> what do you think caused it?
> 
> You would be lucky to get to Derbyshire in this weather, we already have 9 inches of snow and its still snowing heavily





Zoo-Man said:


> I know hun! We are getting a call in the morning from the insurance mobile team to tell us when they can come out to replace the window. Hopefully we wont have to wait long! We were supposed to be going to Sallie's on Sunday, so it looks like there'll be no Meerkat cuddles for me this year! :devil:





Zoo-Man said:


> No idea Shell. We did have snowballs thrown at our house ay about 9 o'clock, but we didn't hear any glass noises. Maybe the frost had a part to play in it. We will have to pay £65 excess on the insurance too! :censor:


 
I would guess that it was a snowball that hit it and with the impact smashed the window!

Still no phone call from the insurance, when they say in the morning i expect a call first thing!!!!! :bash::bash:
They'd be on at us if you wanted something from us!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, it appears we are snowed in as it over 12inches deep, no buses ae running and no traffic about. I was meant to be at work today but the roads are blocked with abandoned cars:gasp:
Ive got to go out and get cat litter which I was buying today from my friends pet supplies but now due to the snow Im not:bash::bash:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, it appears we are snowed in as it over 12inches deep, no buses ae running and no traffic about. I was meant to be at work today but the roads are blocked with abandoned cars:gasp:
> Ive got to go out and get cat litter which I was buying today from my friends pet supplies but now due to the snow Im not:bash::bash:


:gasp: Oh No! We've got about 2-3 inches here! Well just spend the day on the computer!!! : victory:: victory:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone and a special hiya to Clark - where've ya bin??

Sorry to hear about your back window - it must have been an ice ball, cos I can't believe a normal snowball could break a car window. The annoying thing is the fact that you'll have to pay an excess which means you're penalised for someone else's stupidity.

Thank goodness we have no snow, but I'm told it's a comin'! :roll: 

Cadbury is sitting sunbathing in the garden, so he might as well enjoy it while he can!


----------



## _jake_

Expect lots of Malamute in the snow piccies, We're off out  Laters


----------



## Amalthea

We don't have THAT much snow.... Probably about 5 inches. I guess it's one of the good things about living on a main road, it gets cleared. Gotta go out to the garden center today and Gary's work's "do" is tonight (still don't know what I'm wearing or doing with my hair, either).


----------



## _jake_

Amalthea said:


> We don't have THAT much snow.... Probably about 5 inches. I guess it's one of the good things about living on a main road, it gets cleared. Gotta go out to the garden center today and Gary's work's "do" is tonight *(still don't know what I'm wearing or doing with my hair, either)*.


Hopefully clothes and washed:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just driven to the local shopping centre :gasp: Cars, vans and lorries abandoned and some roads totally blocked. We kept stopping so my son and his friend could jump out to help push other cars stuck in the snow.
The snow ploughs were out but all this has done is make the roads sheet ice and on the way home I managed to 360 the car on the dual carriage way:bash: It was a very scary moment as even though I was crawling, the car just had a mind of its own and wasnt stopping for anyone :gasp: 
We have just put the tree up and a load of bird feeders are hung outside as a robin has been looking in through the window all morning but everytime I went out it flew away 
This morning when I opened the back door Haley ran out and jumped the small fence into the garden and disappeared into the snow. I was laughing so much that Steve said I should be reported for cruelty:whistling2:
No damage was done and he was soon towel dried and warm(he didnt have his jumper on either:blush
Whats everyone else up to today?


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Hopefully clothes and washed:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Got it figured out, thanx :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_




----------



## ukphd

aww great photos 

George and Maisy were out in the snow today. I think George thought that he could somehow jump over the snow... he hurled himself off the step outside the door and of course just landed in about 4 inches of snow! He seemed to like it though!  Maisy wasn't so sure - there was an awful lot of leg shaking going on!:lol2:

My mum had two foxes in her garden today, rolling around in the snow and playing! :flrt: The dog came in first, rolled in the snow then the vixen followed and they spent about 20 mins just bounding around - wish I'd seen it (and had the camera handy!)


----------



## ditta

i just managed to get home from sister friday but alas cat never made it home, she was stuck in bolton overnight, thankfully at a mates and not in her car:flrt:, the snow is pretty bad here, dont think its snowed today but overnight it came down hard and fast.


the chickens are refusing to leave their beds on the stairs, they drinking water from the dog dish and have been pecking at the bag of grain:lol2:

so we fed them in the hallway, i wouldnt want to out in this either:lol2:

cats all in bed no way going out in that mum

dogs are not bothered, they been in garden for relief and now curled up

hope everyone is staying safe and warm
oh and shell........STAY IN :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm sitting at the big computer typing up and printing out some pedigrees for Margaret's latest litter of bi-colour Orientals and another one of Siamese, both born in July and not gone yet!! :gasp:

Barry and I finished wrapping the rest of the Chrissy pressies today, so they're done and all my cards are written and posted - just the one that I put my annual letter in and I've got to print that out after I've printed out these pedigrees.

Then................... I might get started on Jen's APD pouches, all my jewellery orders are now completed and Shell's finally got her jewellery, jumpers and bags, so the next thing is Jen's order and then (if she still wants it) Pixie Bex's Dennis jumper.

And although it's absolutely freezing cold here, the sky is blue so no snow for us yet.

Now all you in Lancashire know how we felt 3 weeks ago! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm loving it, Eileen 

Thanx for making the APDs a little baggie... Thier sock that they sleep in is pretty icky! *lol*


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone.
Well, went out last night to see Harry Potter which was good also had dinner out which was even better, and then did some late night grocery shopping finally getting in around 10pm. Bought some bleach for Glyns's hair as he likes to be a blonde lol and at the same time had a mad five minutes and got two lots of bleach for me as I have never been blonde before. Did Glyns hair and it came out lovely as always then bit the bullet and did mine.The thing is my hair has been dyed red passion for past year lol and my natural colour is red. Well I was terrifed it may turn pink lol but nope that didnt happen, instead only the roots went blonde and the rest went back to my natural, red colour!!!!!!!!:blush: so now i look like i have flame hair which is different lol, no sure whether to leave it like it or try again in about a weeks time.
WE have had around and inch of snow here but up at Glyns mum they have had more and all busses have been cancelled so now not sure what to do we know we can get to London ok but not sure about getting from there to Gravesend so everything has to be left till tomorrow to find out, I am just hoping we dont get anymore till Monday.


----------



## reptismail

16 year old female


----------



## sammy1969

Aww she is gorgeous and doing well too from that pic


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, quiet day on here!

Shell, bad luck being snowed in! We have about 5 inches I'd say. I'd have laughed at Harley too! When Lolly went out in the garden for a wee yesterday, she almost disappeared when she jumped off the back step :lol2:

Ditta, watch you don't slip on chiken shiz on the stairs, Cat might not be there to pick you back up! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> image
> 
> image


Great pics Jake! Your kitty is lovely!


----------



## feorag

reptismail said:


> 16 year old female
> 
> image


Lovely cat! :2thumb:

Colin, I've been watching the final of Come Dancing! :lol2: and sorting through a huge pile of paperwork lying on my coffee table all needing attention! :sad:


----------



## sammy1969

I thought everyone had been kidnaped lol it has been so quiet tonight lol.
Did you se my post on my hair disaster Eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, be a devil & leave the tidying! Go on, dare ya! hehe :devil:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Great pics Jake! Your kitty is lovely!


Hehe thankyou first person to notice:whistling2:

She is a very sexy isn't she! I get to sleep in the same bed as her, Meooow.:lol2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Now Jake how can you say that i have said before how lovely she is lol, and oyu know you will regret letting her sleep with you when she is in season lol


----------



## _jake_

She's in season now Sam LOL. She is barred from my bedroom until further notice 8)


----------



## sammy1969

Lol thought she might be


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Hehe thankyou first person to notice:whistling2:
> 
> She is a very sexy isn't she! I get to sleep in the same bed as her, Meooow.:lol2::lol2:


The only P***y your going to sleep with! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> Lol thought she might be


:no1::no1:


Zoo-Man said:


> The only P***y your going to sleep with! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Oi! lol Were very happy together I'll have you know! 

Could say the same back:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> :no1::no1:
> 
> Oi! lol Were very happy together I'll have you know!
> 
> Could say the same back:whistling2:


You certainly could Jakey, & it would be true!!! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lmao now now you two


----------



## Amalthea

Back from Gary's works do..... Wasn't bad  The entertainment was actually quite good (if a bit cheesy... like Butlins). On the way back to the car, I ended up hurting myself standing still.... Gary was taking a pic and I was just standing there and the "ground" collapsed under one foot, so ended up rolling it. Managed to walk just fine (ish), but can't stay completely still.


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> I thought everyone had been kidnaped lol it has been so quiet tonight lol.
> Did you se my post on my hair disaster Eileen


Yes, I did Sammy, I forgot I was going to post to ask for a photy!! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Back from Gary's works do..... Wasn't bad  The entertainment was actually quite good (if a bit cheesy... like Butlins). On the way back to the car, I ended up hurting myself standing still.... Gary was taking a pic and I was just standing there and the "ground" collapsed under one foot, so ended up rolling it. Managed to walk just fine (ish), but can't stay completely still.


Ooh Jen, are you OK?


----------



## sammy1969

glad you had fun Jen and sorry you hurt yourself hopefully you havent done too much damage


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I've got weak joints anyways, so end up strainging them pretty regularly. My knee and ankle hurt now, but it's fine. Freaking stupid, though *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Back from Gary's works do..... Wasn't bad  The entertainment was actually quite good (if a bit cheesy... like Butlins). On the way back to the car, I ended up hurting myself standing still.... Gary was taking a pic and I was just standing there and the "ground" collapsed under one foot, so ended up rolling it. Managed to walk just fine (ish), but can't stay completely still.


Glad you had a good night Jen, apart from your little boo-boo! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Here you go Eileen not sure what to do with it now


----------



## tomwilson

my day was uneventfull stayed in out the cold, went to work and came home and fell asleep for 2 hours, none of this paying out or falling over tomfoolery.

hope everyones ok btw


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> my day was uneventfull stayed in out the cold, went to work and came home and fell asleep for 2 hours, none of this paying out or falling over tomfoolery.
> 
> hope everyones ok btw


Glad you are well & indoors Tom :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Well I am off for the night and if i dont get the chance to do say so later everyone have a great xmas


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Well I am off for the night and if i dont get the chance to do say so later everyone have a great xmas


Goodnight hun, & merry christmas to you too, if we don't talk again before. xx


----------



## ami_j

please tel me at least one of you got a card off me


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> please tel me at least one of you got a card off me


Not yet hun


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Not yet hun


:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## reptismail

feorag said:


> Lovely cat! :2thumb:
> 
> Colin, I've been watching the final of Come Dancing! :lol2: and sorting through a huge pile of paperwork lying on my coffee table all needing attention! :sad:


Thanks  got another 7, just a hassle running around the house trying to find them all !! haha


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Well we got the snow last night, but fortunately only about an inch. It's snowing again now though, so depends on how long as to how much we get. I think we've had our fair share already though! :devil:


sammy1969 said:


> Here you go Eileen not sure what to do with it now
> image


Oops!!! See what you mean - I would guess that all you can do is start again??? Maybe you should have put a colour stripper on to strip out the red before you started? Too late now though.

Hope you have a great Christmas too if we don't speak before then!



ami_j said:


> please tel me at least one of you got a card off me


Sorry, can't do that, cos I haven't - yet!! :lol2:

We're off out for lunch today, meeting friends in a new pub that has just opened a couple of miles down the road.


----------



## Amalthea

Was working today, but shift got moved, so a whole weekend off!! WOO!! Had a very lazy morning, gonna have lunch, then go play with little nekkid puppies this afternoon  

Not gotten your card yet, either, Jai....


----------



## feorag

Me back from pub! Very nice meal - went for the carvery option and it was lovely. Great to catch up with our "cat friends" and now back home.

Might start putting up the Christmas decorations when Barry gets them down from the loft.


----------



## CE1985F

Colin has just gone off to the emergency dentist as he woke up today with a very swollen face!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

See this is where fears have to be overcome cos he's put off for so long, he's now got no choice has he?

Hope you're OK Colin! 

I've had horrible toothache in one of my back molars for a few weeks now and when it's bad the pain goes right through my jaw up to my ear, especially when I lie down in bed at night, but there's no infection there and my vet can't find the cause. The whole area is very heat/cold sensitive so I have to keep food away from it. She says she thinks I've probably cracked the tooth when I've been grinding my teeth, but she can't see it. She suggested I chew with it to try and break the tooth, but it's so painful to chew on it that I can't. So if the tooth doesn't break and reveal the crack soon I'll have to go in and have the nerve taken out! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> See this is where fears have to be overcome cos he's put off for so long, he's now got no choice has he?
> 
> Hope you're OK Colin!
> 
> I've had horrible toothache in one of my back molars for a few weeks now and when it's bad the pain goes right through my jaw up to my ear, especially when I lie down in bed at night, but there's no infection there and *my vet can't find the cause.* The whole area is very heat/cold sensitive so I have to keep food away from it. She says she thinks I've probably cracked the tooth when I've been grinding my teeth, but she can't see it. She suggested I chew with it to try and break the tooth, but it's so painful to chew on it that I can't. So if the tooth doesn't break and reveal the crack soon I'll have to go in and have the nerve taken out! :roll:


 

Maybe you should try your dentist next time:whistling2:

Ive been to work and OMG what a nightmare drive home with black ice,freezing and temps that went as low as -14
My journey didnt start well either as I got a flat tyre on the way so had to wait for Steve to bring over the spare which for some reason known only to him, was in the garage:devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should try your dentist next time:whistling2:


:roll2: :rotfl:

I told you I'm getting worse! I've just read it out to Barry and we both lol'd. :roll:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

meeeeooooowwwwww


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

why do my posts always kill this thread? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why do my posts always kill this thread? :lol2:


 

You always post when nobody is around:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> You always post when nobody is around:lol2:


you were both on when i first posted! you and eileen :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you were both on when i first posted! you and eileen :lol2:


 
Im still here but I think Eileen may have gone to contact her vet to look at her teeth again:whistling2:

How are you, long time, no see


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Im sill here but I think Eileen may have gone to contact her vet to look at her teeth again:whistling2:
> 
> How are you, long time, no see


im sleepy. just watchin marathon episodes of spongebob, and i got belly ache 

how you doin?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im sleepy. just watchin marathon episodes of spongebob, and i got belly ache
> 
> how you doin?


 

Sore throat and hating the weather:bash:


----------



## Shell195

I wish they would contact the rescue :whip:
Preloved | beautiful pedigree grey tabby asian cat for sale in Wirral, Cheshire, UK


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Sore throat and hating the weather:bash:


 
i hate the weather plus i feel like im eatin for 25 today! cant stop!


----------



## Shell195

Im cold and bored:bash:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you were both on when i first posted! you and eileen :lol2:


Well Shell posted and I posted and nothing seemed to be happenin' so I went and played a few games of Free Cell, while watching countryfile in the Outer Hebrides, cos I luvs anywhere in Scotland and the further north and west the better! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Im still here but I think Eileen may have gone to contact her vet to look at her teeth again:whistling2:


OK, cheeky mare! :bash:

Barry is sitting at the dining table writing out his christmas cards for work (I do all the rest, so he can at least do that himself) otherwise I would be sitting making Jen's APD pouches. As soon as he vacates I will be over there.

tomorrow I was supposed to be street collecting in Morpeth, near us, but Kim's just called it off cos of the weather, so that's twice we've had to call it off!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well Shell posted and I posted and nothing seemed to be happenin' so I went and played a few games of Free Cell, while watching countryfile in the Outer Hebrides, cos I luvs anywhere in Scotland and the further north and west the better! :2thumb:
> 
> OK, cheeky mare! :bash:
> 
> Barry is sitting at the dining table writing out his christmas cards for work (I do all the rest, so he can at least do that himself) otherwise I would be sitting making Jen's APD pouches. As soon as he vacates I will be over there.
> 
> tomorrow I was supposed to be street collecting in Morpeth, near us, but Kim's just called it off cos of the weather, so that's twice we've had to call it off!!!


 

Its so cold here, when I left the sanctuary it was -14:bash:


----------



## feorag

I've just sat and made 2 pouches for you Jen - tried 2 different options.

Made you a small square double fleece one that they should be able to sit in side by side and peep out (don't know if they peep - sorry! :lol and a long, thinner one lined with an odd bit of sherpa lambswool fleece I had left that they should be able to go deeper inside and hide.

I'll pop them in the post to you tomorrow and you can tell me what you think?


----------



## tomwilson

i've been to work today then was subjected to sports personality, and the apprentice


----------



## feorag

I've just watched the christmas episode of The Misfits and Barry and I just p*ssed ourselves laughing when the girl had the baby! Anyone see it?


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I've just sat and made 2 pouches for you Jen - tried 2 different options.
> 
> Made you a small square double fleece one that they should be able to sit in side by side and peep out (don't know if they peep - sorry! :lol and a long, thinner one lined with an odd bit of sherpa lambswool fleece I had left that they should be able to go deeper inside and hide.
> 
> I'll pop them in the post to you tomorrow and you can tell me what you think?



Thanx so much, Eileen!! :2thumb: Let me know what I owe ya 

Just got home from playing with puppies (yes, the pics are uploading now) :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

No, we were to busy worryimg the cat was dead:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> No, we were to busy worryimg the cat was dead:gasp:


which cat i'm guessing its not btw


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> No, we were to busy worryimg the cat was dead:gasp:


:gasp: Which cat? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Which cat? :gasp:


Chewie(Rex variant) He was laid out on the footstool thing next to the radiator with his neck and head hanging down. Sophie said he looks dead and lifted his head but his neck and head stayed floppy and we couldnt see him breathing, she picked him up and still he was floppy:bash: After about 30 seconds he came back to life with wtf are you doing to me. Hes pefectly fine we are gibbering wrecks:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Chewie(Rex variant) He was laid out on the footstool thing next to the radiator with his neck and head hanging down. Sophie said he looks dead and lifted his head but his neck and head stayed floppy and we couldnt see him breathing, she picked him up and still he was floppy:bash: After about 30 seconds he came back to life with wtf are you doing to me. Hes pefectly fine we are gibbering wrecks:bash:


cats are gonna be the death of you all shell, glad he's ok


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Chewie(Rex variant) He was laid out on the footstool thing next to the radiator with his neck and head hanging down. Sophie said he looks dead and lifted his head but his neck and head stayed floppy and we couldnt see him breathing, she picked him up and still he was floppy:bash: After about 30 seconds he came back to life with wtf are you doing to me. Hes pefectly fine we are gibbering wrecks:bash:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


Sorry! :blush: But that was so funny!!!

Jen, those puppies are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shell195

Jen what cute pupsters:flrt:They havent half grown:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh!! They are 4 1/2 weeks old now! Same age as Diesel was when we first met him!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Colin has just gone off to the emergency dentist as he woke up today with a very swollen face!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Sympathetic isn't he??? :devil:

I have a huge infection at the root of one of my molars, so I have been prescribed a tooen of antibiotics! 

I wasn't scared this time Eileen as I knew they were not going to be jabbing & stabbing at me, just looking at the abcess.


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Sympathetic isn't he??? :devil:
> 
> I have a huge infection at the root of one of my molars, so I have been prescribed a tooen of antibiotics!
> 
> I wasn't scared this time Eileen as I knew they were not going to be jabbing & stabbing at me, just looking at the abcess.


 
:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:

Morning all,

Anybody have anymore snow last night? We didn't!


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> :roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Anybody have anymore snow last night? We didn't!


morning clark

we haven't had any more since the firt lot


----------



## Amalthea

Got your cards this morning, Eileen and Jai  Thanx very much!! 

No more snow for us, either


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


CE1985F said:


> Anybody have anymore snow last night? We didn't!


Yup, we just got another couple of inches, so only about 4" here - so far.

Colin sorry to hear about your abscess - nasty things they are!

Sammy, your chrissy card arrived today - thanks. No sign of yours yet Jaime though.


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> how do you work that out when there was 24 on there and theres now 20 lol


 cos theres different names


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon all, we havent had any post since the snow and frost came:bash:
Colin, poor you,abscesses are so painful:devil:
Ive got to go to work soon and not looking forward to the drive at all:devil:
I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## *H*

How do you take a toy off a cat who is growling when you get too close? :whip:

Onion got a ferret dangly toy on a stick for his secret santa... He's rolling around the floor 'killing' it, stick and all, and won't let anyone near him or walk in his direction! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Afternoon all, we havent had any post since the snow and frost came:bash:
> Colin, poor you,abscesses are so painful:devil:
> Ive got to go to work soon and not looking forward to the drive at all:devil:
> I hope everyone has a great day


i had a massive one when i was 10 and they had to take two of my baby teeth out to drain it


----------



## ditta

*H* said:


> How do you take a toy off a cat who is growling when you get too close? :whip:
> 
> Onion got a ferret dangly toy on a stick for his secret santa... He's rolling around the floor 'killing' it, stick and all, and won't let anyone near him or walk in his direction! :lol2:


 answer is.......you dont:lol2: blinky ran off with one of the skunks defrosted chicks the other night and ran around the bedroom flinging it and killing it growling constantly at anything and everything:lol2:


----------



## *H*

ditta said:


> answer is.......you dont:lol2: blinky ran off with one of the skunks defrosted chicks the other night and ran around the bedroom flinging it and killing it growling constantly at anything and everything:lol2:


:lol2: ! Bless him!

This is the first time I've heard him do it, he shares all his toys with the dogs, and isn't bothered about them eating out of his bowl (when they get the chance that is!) but they're not even allowed in the room at the moment, he means this one! :lol2: 
I'm worried about cat claws and doggy eyeballs, bless them, they can't understand why he's growling at them!


----------



## ditta

*H* said:


> :lol2: ! Bless him!
> 
> This is the first time I've heard him do it, he shares all his toys with the dogs, and isn't bothered about them eating out of his bowl (when they get the chance that is!) but they're not even allowed in the room at the moment, he means this one! :lol2:
> I'm worried about cat claws and doggy eyeballs, bless them, they can't understand why he's growling at them!


 sounds like 'capnip' rage to me:whistling2:


----------



## *H*

ditta said:


> sounds like 'capnip' rage to me:whistling2:


I'd have to agree with that one, I'm not sure if it has catnip in it, but any toys he does have with catnip in sends him a bit doolally for a while. Never known a cat be so susceptible to it before....
So how do I bring him down off his high then? :lol2:


----------



## ditta

trying to sleepppppp


and naughty blinky, you not licking your stitches are you......no mum.....honest


----------



## ditta

*H* said:


> I'd have to agree with that one, I'm not sure if it has catnip in it, but any toys he does have with catnip in sends him a bit doolally for a while. Never known a cat be so susceptible to it before....
> So how do I bring him down off his high then? :lol2:


 i wouldnt have the foggiest clue :lol2: sorry:lol2:


----------



## *H*

ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs771.snc4/67115_478525062770_775767770_5838757_6564502_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs600.snc4/58069_478525242770_775767770_5838763_923130_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs821.snc4/68139_478525352770_775767770_5838768_1369676_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs118.snc4/36246_478525652770_775767770_5838781_1090155_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1215.snc4/156701_478526247770_775767770_5838801_131669_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> trying to sleepppppp
> 
> 
> and naughty blinky, you not licking your stitches are you......no mum.....honest


How adorable are those first 2 pics? :flrt:

You don't look too impressed with having your photo took first thing in the morning:lol2:


----------



## ditta

*H* said:


> How adorable are those first 2 pics? :flrt:
> 
> You don't look too impressed with having your photo took first thing in the morning:lol2:


 thats because it was 5.o.clock and i took the piccy myself, cos i say to cat, i couldnt sleep cos i had cats on my pillow and she always says, nah they wouldnt do that!!!!!!!! and i just grabbed phone shut my eyes and hoped i pointed it in right direction :lol2:


----------



## ditta

babydice's is here:flrt:


----------



## feorag

*H* said:


> How do you take a toy off a cat who is growling when you get too close? :whip:
> 
> Onion got a ferret dangly toy on a stick for his secret santa... He's rolling around the floor 'killing' it, stick and all, and won't let anyone near him or walk in his direction! :lol2:


:lol2: I've had a few of those in my time! At least his secret santa toy is a success! :2thumb:



*H* said:


> I'd have to agree with that one, I'm not sure if it has catnip in it, but any toys he does have with catnip in sends him a bit doolally for a while. Never known a cat be so susceptible to it before....
> So how do I bring him down off his high then? :lol2:


All my cats have had a 'thing' for catnip - it's genetic and they all come down from Sorcha, who was dreadful for it - I can't even clean my teeth and get close to a cat because they'll take my lip off! :lol2:

Ooh, Santa's been to Ditta's now!!! :2thumb:

Great photos by the way - I have lots of them with me and a cat like that too!


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> cos theres different names


news to me...


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i had a massive one when i was 10 and they had to take two of my baby teeth out to drain it


Jesus Tom, dont be telling me things like that!!! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

dw they rarely pull them as its an infection risk.when i had my dental abcess my face swelled up on one side so bad i couldnt open my eye and i just had antibiotics so dont worry col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> dw they rarely pull them as its an infection risk.when i had my dental abcess my face swelled up on one side so bad i couldnt open my eye and i just had antibiotics so dont worry col


Phew! The emergency dentist said the molar where the abcess is is pretty much dead, so when the infection has gone, my dentist will probably remove the tooth! <gulp>


----------



## ami_j

awwww *hug* mine was in a top premolar it sucked. yeah removing it and leaving an open wound with infection would be mental


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. I left the sanctuary at 5.30 and it was minus 17:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Colin I had an infection in my mouth last year and the dentist gave me anti-biotics, but decided in the end to remove the molar 2nd from the back at the bottom cos it was already broken. Honestly, I tell you the truth it didn't hurt at all. In fact I would honestly say it's the only pleasurable treatment I've ever had at the dentist!

She just wiggled it about a bit and then pulled and it came straight out with a great lump of infection dangling off the root!  Yew!!!!

I didn't believe her when she said "that's it" - in fact I told her if that was what it was like to have a tooth out she could take them all out as it was far less painful than repairing them!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Jesus Tom, dont be telling me things like that!!! :gasp:


they are alot less likely to remove adult teeth alot of the molars have twisted roots so take a fair bit of work to remove, think they only took my baby ones as the adult teeth wheren't far behind


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin I had an infection in my mouth last year and the dentist gave me anti-biotics, but decided in the end to remove the molar 2nd from the back at the bottom cos it was already broken. Honestly, I tell you the truth it didn't hurt at all. In fact I would honestly say it's the only pleasurable treatment I've ever had at the dentist!
> 
> She just wiggled it about a bit and then pulled and it came straight out with a great lump of infection dangling off the root!  Yew!!!!
> 
> I didn't believe her when she said "that's it" - in fact I told her if that was what it was like to have a tooth out she could take them all out as it was far less painful than repairing them!


I have had teeth out before, years ago, but I can't remember much about it. Oh well, we will just have to see what happens.

Its dead in here today! Whats going on?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I have had teeth out before, years ago, but I can't remember much about it. Oh well, we will just have to see what happens.
> 
> Its dead in here today! Whats going on?


its a tiring day col lol


----------



## Shell195

Im tired and off to bed shortly, was chatting on the phone to my friend who is off to her Dads funeral tomorrow in Scotland:gasp:


----------



## feorag

We've been putting up the chrissy decorations and I've been sticking my chrissy cards on the wall.

Shell hope your friend has a safe journey to Scotland - is it east coast or west she's going?

I've been having a heck of a job getting to sleep again these last few nights, so I've decided a cup of milky horlicks or some such night time drink and a Valerian tablet might work, so we're starting tonight!


----------



## Zoo-Man

We wrote a complaint letter about the Job Centre today & sent it off. Clark has been waiting almost 4 months for back-pay he is owed, which should come to around £650. I have been ringing up almost weekly to enquire about it, & have been told so many different things - "it can take 7-10 days", "a day or two", "it should be done in about 4 days" & "we might start working on it this afternoon" was the latest I was told this morning! So enough is enough! If we owed them money, they would want it straight away! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home from the inlaws'..... Off to bed *YAWN*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight everyone who is going! x


----------



## ami_j

so proud of Atari hes actually mingling with the others now hes back , he got too humanised while he was away from them lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> so proud of Atari hes actually mingling with the others now hes back , he got too humanised while he was away from them lol


Aww, good lad Atari!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, good lad Atari!


spoke too soon someones just had a go at him , if they carry on they will be coming out...getting an equilibrium is hard :\ 
how are you col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> spoke too soon someones just had a go at him , if they carry on they will be coming out...getting an equilibrium is hard :\
> how are you col


Im ok thanks hun. Well, apart from what is happening in my previous post (bottom of the last page).


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks hun. Well, apart from what is happening in my previous post (bottom of the last page).


yeah i saw..always a p.i.t.a to get em to pay up when they owe you


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yeah i saw..always a p.i.t.a to get em to pay up when they owe you


Yes, we were patient at first, & waited ages without complaint, but it takes the pee when its nearly 4 months & they still havent pulled their finger out!

We are getting the rear windscreen of our car replaced tomorrow, between 1 & 5pm. Whoo hoo :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, we were patient at first, & waited ages without complaint, but it takes the pee when its nearly 4 months & they still havent pulled their finger out!
> 
> We are getting the rear windscreen of our car replaced tomorrow, between 1 & 5pm. Whoo hoo :2thumb:


:2thumb:
hopefully u will get my bloody card too lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :2thumb:
> hopefully u will get my bloody card too lol


:lol2: we got no mail today!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: we got no mail today!


its a week since they were sent and ONE persons got it (jen) which means its taken a week to get to manchester....


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its a week since they were sent and ONE persons got it (jen) which means its taken a week to get to manchester....


Thats madness! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

im pretty P.O tbh , those first class stamps cost a fortune


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im pretty P.O tbh , those first class stamps cost a fortune


And they'll be even more expensive soon, going up another 5p!!! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> And they'll be even more expensive soon, going up another 5p!!! :devil:


:whip:
thats what i think of that


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :whip:
> thats what i think of that


Here here!!! :censor:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Here here!!! :censor:


i said i was gonnahave an early night


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i said i was gonnahave an early night


Famous last words huh? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Famous last words huh? :lol2:


mmm
dont think ive ever said oh im having an early night and then gone to bed lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> mmm
> dont think ive ever said oh im having an early night and then gone to bed lol


Me either! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Me either! :lol2:


i cba to go to bed :\


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i cba to go to bed :\


You like Bad Girls don't you Jai?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You like Bad Girls don't you Jai?


that would be telling ..... :lol2:
no seriously if you mean the show...ive never seen it, like footballers wives though


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> that would be telling ..... :lol2:
> no seriously if you mean the show...ive never seen it, like footballers wives though


Ah right, knew you liked one of them! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, knew you liked one of them! :lol2:


i want that channel that you have so i can watch it from the beginning...did you watch the spin off , extra time?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i want that channel that you have so i can watch it from the beginning...did you watch the spin off , extra time?


The channel is CBS Drama, but Footballers Wives has finished now, though I don't actually remember how! Im sure it hasn't shown the whole thing, as Tania Turner gets sent to prison for drugs, & then appears in the next series of Bad Girls in jail, & that hasn't happened yet!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The channel is CBS Drama, but Footballers Wives has finished now, though I don't actually remember how! Im sure it hasn't shown the whole thing, as Tania Turner gets sent to prison for drugs, & then appears in the next series of Bad Girls in jail, & that hasn't happened yet!


prob doing the old trick of showing so much then jumbling the rest up or not bthering with more

right im gonna bed will end up regretting it if i dont i think lol
night x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> prob doing the old trick of showing so much then jumbling the rest up or not bthering with more
> 
> right im gonna bed will end up regretting it if i dont i think lol
> night x


Goodnight hun x


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! :gasp: I'm first on and it's 10.21! :gasp:


Zoo-Man said:


> We wrote a complaint letter about the Job Centre today & sent it off. Clark has been waiting almost 4 months for back-pay he is owed, which should come to around £650. I have been ringing up almost weekly to enquire about it, & have been told so many different things - "it can take 7-10 days", "a day or two", "it should be done in about 4 days" & "we might start working on it this afternoon" was the latest I was told this morning! So enough is enough! If we owed them money, they would want it straight away! :devil:


I think that's an absolute disgrace too Colin - is there not an ombudsman you can appeal to?

I'm meeting Anyday Anne for coffee at 11:30 and to collect my chrissy cake that she's made for us - I like chrissy cake, just can't be bothered to make one, but Barry *loves* them, so she makes us one every year! :2thumb:

Then I'm back to do the housework that never got done over the weekend and start putting away all my fleece and materials and my jewellery stuff for the family arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Got to have a lie in (ish), cuz I'm doing the late shift at work today.. Not in til 4!!

I've gotta make a rehoming ad for a friend's dog  They've got two girls, but one of them has recently decided that she's gonna eat the other and people are getting attacked by her, as well, when trying to separate them  Not gonna be easy finding the right home for her. But I babysit her regularly and she's a lovely dog.....


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4493-daschund-x-jack-russell.html#post7492110


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! :gasp: I'm first on and it's 10.21! :gasp:I think that's an absolute disgrace too Colin - *is there not an ombudsman you can appeal to?*
> 
> I'm meeting Anyday Anne for coffee at 11:30 and to collect my chrissy cake that she's made for us - I like chrissy cake, just can't be bothered to make one, but Barry *loves* them, so she makes us one every year! :2thumb:
> 
> Then I'm back to do the housework that never got done over the weekend and start putting away all my fleece and materials and my jewellery stuff for the family arriving tomorrow!


There is but there are 3 stages we have to go through first!! Stage 1: complain to local office manager, Stage 2: complain to area manager, Stage 3: Complain to cheif executive and then if all them fail can get in contact with the independent committee. They say thing should be sorted after stage 1 or 2! :bash::bash:

Got to wait for the Auto Glass! Meant to be coming between 1pm - 5pm. It's killed me not having a car for 4 days!!!


----------



## tomwilson

i'm only just writing out my cards:blush: i am really sorry if they don't reach anyone christmass has really snook up on me this year, i only have collinand clark, jen, and shells adresses though, i thought i had more:gasp: if anyone else wants one please pm me although it will be a very late card by the looks of it, sorry


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Oh well  It happens... Usually we're very late. Just did good this year! *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Oh well  It happens... Usually we're very late. Just did good this year! *lol*


i've only had collin and clarks so far and i'm gutted because i think someones thrown it out, why can't i have anything in this house:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

That's horrible  We posted yours out last week, so hopefully you'll have another soon


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon all, just a flying visit as Im off to work shortly. Jen we are forecast more snow tonight and tomorrow:gasp: Snow really does belong on Christmas cards:devil:

I ordered 2 DVD`s off Amazon and both are coming from Glasgow. One got to Liverpool and still hasnt arrived and the other one arrived from Glasgow this morning:crazy:

Tom Ive written cards I just need to remember to post them:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Mom posted our Christmas pressies, but she can't track 'em past the US border. Apparently they are supposed to take 7-10 days (she posted 'em on the 13th) and two left the US on Friday and one left early yesterday morning. Hopefully they make it here.....


----------



## Amalthea

Just checked and there's no proper snow on our forecast.... Some slush is due this weekend, though.


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i'm only just writing out my cards:blush: i am really sorry if they don't reach anyone christmass has really snook up on me this year, i only have collinand clark, jen, and shells adresses though, i thought i had more:gasp: if anyone else wants one please pm me although it will be a very late card by the looks of it, sorry





tomwilson said:


> i've only had collin and clarks so far and i'm gutted because i think someones thrown it out, why can't i have anything in this house:bash:


All my chrissy cards have gone off now, but they went out in stages, so I know some have them, but some won't yet cost they only went off last week. Tom I thought I'd sent you my address, but I mustn't have, however, don't worry about it.


----------



## Amalthea

I got your's Eileen 

Any of you guys have any advice I can give my friend about Amber (their dog that keeps going for the other)?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> All my chrissy cards have gone off now, but they went out in stages, so I know some have them, but some won't yet cost they only went off last week. Tom I thought I'd sent you my address, but I mustn't have, however, don't worry about it.


you did just found it alot further down in my PM'S


----------



## ditta

im not well.......i got pains in my back and chest and cough n headache and shiverey.....oh woe is meeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Ditta - you sound like a walking disaster area!! Get yourself some high strenght Echinacea, preferably with Golden Seal and give your immune system a boost!!!

Tom I'm glad you found it, cos I was sure I could remember pm-ing you to say that I still had your address from when you were gonna buy the bracelet, so I didn't need it and I'm sure I'd have given you mine at the same time???


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> news to me...


 huh, you never had the last 3


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> huh, you never had the last 3


ok little sick of repeating the same old thing. i havent added to my sig in ages, the only changes have been me taking names out and i think i know better what and who i have than anyone else. i trust this is the last of the matter, i dont expect to be questioned on my sig tbh


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> ok little sick of repeating the same old thing. i havent added to my sig in ages, the only changes have been me taking names out and i think i know better what and who i have than anyone else. i trust this is the last of the matter, i dont expect to be questioned on my sig tbh


 
It seems to me Alex is having groundhog days:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> It seems to me Alex is having groundhog days:lol2:


:lol2: 
im guessing the confusion is coming from the fact the lists were about the same length but i lost three girls and just one boy so it looks shorter i guess


----------



## Shell195

Ditta, sounds like you have got the cold bug thats going round, as Eileen says "You need to boost your immune system."


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> im guessing the confusion is coming from the fact the lists were about the same length but i lost three girls and just one boy so it looks shorter i guess


 
Alex sounds like my Dad:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

:lol2: you got your card yet shell?


----------



## feorag

I still got nobody else's! :sad: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I still got nobody else's! :sad: :lol2:


awwww 

im just glad my mums presents have arrived


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from watching Burlesque  Was good, but nearly identical to Coyote Ugly


----------



## Shell195

Ive only got Colin and Clark,Eileens and Sammy`s card:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, your card arrived this morning, with Zander & Clio's pipe cleaners - thank you! 

Auot Glass came out to replace the rear windsreen this afternoon, & later when we went to defrost the car to go out in it, the rear windscreen wiper nearly fell off when Clark turned the wiper on. I rang Auto Glass to tell them the wiper was only broken after the guy replaced the glass, so they are supposed to be ringing me in the morning to sort out getting it fixed.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Im full of cold and have to go christmas shopping :bash:
Bah Humbug :devil:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Glad some of my cards are arriving now! :2thumb:

Colin I hope the Smeezies like the pipe cleaners, I used to roll one around 4 fingers nipped together into a ring, tuck the sharp ends in and Luna and her mother and grandmother loved them!

Shell, sorry to hear you're under the weather - quite an appropriate phase at the minute! :lol: - I hope you're OK for Christmas - who have you got coming this year???

I'm off up to the Sanctuary - assuming I can get there - to deliver the children's christmas presents, then home to put away all my stash of fleeces for over the holiday period and all my jewellery bits, then a nice leisurely bath to chill out before the onslaught of family this afternoon!


----------



## tomwilson

morning everyone, i'm not well, wokeup and threw up this morning so had to phone in sick, just feel weak now



Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Im full of cold and have to go christmas shopping :bash:
> Bah Humbug :devil:


good luck getting it all together shell, hope the colds not too bad


----------



## Shell195

We only have us and the 3 kids for Christmas, I really need to borrow some small children to bring back the magic. We managed to get most of the stuff we needed. My cold is just a cold but it seems Steves cold is manflu, typical.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> We only have us and the 3 kids for Christmas, I really need to borrow some small children to bring back the magic. We managed to get most of the stuff we needed. My cold is just a cold but it seems Steves cold is manflu, typical.


its a terrible affliction that only we men can catch shell:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> its a terrible affliction that only we men can catch shell:lol2:


 
I just fell asleep surrounded by dogs and cats, the phone rang but as OH had turtle headphones on playing the xbox 360 he never heard it so I had to wake up to answer it:devil:
Now Im off out to drop Sophie at her mates, then Im going to Asda:whip:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My cold is just a cold but it seems Steves cold is manflu, typical.


I thought that was the only type of cold men got???

Well my day went all to pot, cos Elise rang just when I was about to go out and was on the phone for over an hour. I got to the Sanctuary and there wasn't a soul about, so put the stuff in the house and went seeking peoples. I found one of the boxer dogs at the top of the site and we walked down together looking for everyone. Found them all down mucking out the stables for the goats, ponies and donkey, at which point the other boxer sister came charging over and then they both got excited. The one who jumps up more than the other jumped up and hit me full in the mouth! :roll: Clashed my teeth together so hard that I was actually frightened to put my tongue there in case it had smashed and pushed another through my bottom lip! :roll: 

So we sorted out the animals and then came up to the house. I went to the loo and looked in the mirror and sure enough she's chipped both corners of my 2 remaining front teeth (that's the one that the horse didn't knock out years ago!) and there was a tiny mark on my bottom lip. After we'd had some lunch, Kim and I were sitting chatting and she said "you've got some tomato sauce on your bottom lip", which I thought was a pretty amazing feat considering I'd not eaten any and realised it was the little bruise mark. Then, when I got in the car to go home and looked in my interior mirror it's now a full blown bruise about an inch long running just under my lip!! :gasp: At least I didn't do it falling down this time! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just about to head off to the Trafford Center and asda (wish me luck).... Just wanted to let ya know that the pouches came, Eileen  They're great!! I think the longer one will be better, but I'll give them both to 'em to see what they think. How much do I owe ya?


----------



## feorag

I thought the longer one would be better too, but I made the square one, out of a piece of fleece that was already cut out for something else, so it was worth having a go with it like that.


----------



## Amalthea

Will put 'em in when I clean the furballs out next


----------



## feorag

Maybe the smaller one would come in more useful when the weather is warmer and they aren't so desperate to snuggle in??


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> ok little sick of repeating the same old thing. i havent added to my sig in ages, the only changes have been me taking names out and i think i know better what and who i have than anyone else. i trust this is the last of the matter, i dont expect to be questioned on my sig tbh


woah touchy! Im not around to see you post these things Last 3 names were never there back in my times here, and you havent ever spoke about them... Wasnt questioning anything, thought you had more, nevermind doesn't bother me..

Reminds me of why i dont post on this site much anymore, all the hostility.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> woah touchy! Im not around to see you post these things Last 3 names were never there back in my times here, and you havent ever spoke about them... Wasnt questioning anything, thought you had more, nevermind doesn't bother me..
> 
> Reminds me of why i dont post on this site much anymore, all the hostility.


im only "touchy" cos ive said repeatedly no theres no more but you kept on and on about it. end of the day its really none of anyones business and i dont expect to be questioned about it. and if you had read what you missed you would see that one of the so called extra names has been mentioned regulary in the thread recently due to him having an enucleation, with 20 i dont mention each one every day!


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> im only "touchy" cos ive said repeatedly no theres no more but you kept on and on about it. end of the day its really none of anyones business and i dont expect to be questioned about it. and if you had read what you missed you would see that one of the so called extra names has been mentioned regulary in the thread recently due to him having an enucleation, with 20 i dont mention each one every day!


 Whatever, im not reading through hundreds of pages everytime I come on to see, I have better things to do. If they have never changed then why bother replying...By the way you said 'repeating the same old thing' you only said once? 

Only time they have cropped up is recently... not in my time they didnt, must have added them to your sig after I was gone. Anyways plenty of my own worries to deal with, dont need people arguing.


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Whatever, im not reading through hundreds of pages everytime I come on to see, I have better things to do. If they have never changed then why bother replying...By the way you said 'repeating the same old thing' you only said once?
> 
> Only time they have cropped up is recently... not in my time they didnt, must have added them to your sig after I was gone. Anyways plenty of my own worries to deal with, dont need people arguing.


i havent changed my sig in over a month and that was just to take delahaye off after she was pts 
i replied cos you asked me a question and when i said no you still insisted there was more , bascially you called me a liar


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> i havent changed my sig in over a month and that was just to take delahaye off after she was pts
> i replied cos you asked me a question and when i said no you still insisted there was more , bascially you called me a liar


Nope, your replys were vague...Never said anywhere or presumed in the way I spoke that would point to me calling you a liar...

I saw names there that I have never seen berfore, you remember our MSN chats, we used to speak about them all...hence why i know them all


----------



## ami_j

Alex said:


> Nope, your replys were vague...Never said anywhere or presumed in the way I spoke that would point to me calling you a liar...


no , i think my answers made it pretty clear nothings changed. i dont like being questioned tbh , lets leave it there


----------



## Alex

ami_j said:


> no , i think my answers made it pretty clear nothings changed. i dont like being questioned tbh , lets leave it there


 Likewise.


----------



## ditta

evening chatters, im feeling little better......sorry you got it shell, you really need the mask when you on t'internet, its lethal this virus:lol2:

babydice's pressie still wrapped up, suprisingly, i dying to open it :lol2:

im going bed soon to snuggle with blinky, ninja and babydice, they do keep me warm on these cold nights specially when im home alone as cat is out overnight:whistling2:

we just have a few bits to get from wholesalers and a little bit of food shopping then we all ready:2thumb:

how is everyone else doing......all ready?


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> evening chatters, im feeling little better......sorry you got it shell, you really need the mask when you on t'internet, its lethal this virus:lol2:
> 
> babydice's pressie still wrapped up, suprisingly, i dying to open it :lol2:
> 
> im going bed soon to snuggle with blinky, ninja and babydice, they do keep me warm on these cold nights specially when im home alone as cat is out overnight:whistling2:
> 
> we just have a few bits to get from wholesalers and a little bit of food shopping then we all ready:2thumb:
> 
> how is everyone else doing......all ready?


got everything we need shopping wise but the bloody waters had to be turned off so sat here with no central heating *brr*


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> got everything we need shopping wise but the bloody waters had to be turned off so sat here with no central heating *brr*


 omg jamie, who has turned your water off? the water board or have you burst? you must be freaking freezing


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> omg jamie, who has turned your water off? the water board or have you burst? you must be freaking freezing


my mum
used the downstairs loo the other day and when i flushed nothing happened . looked inside and it was frozen. turns out something broke when i tried to flush it and when the toilet unfroze earlier it started refilling like it does when its been flushed but it wasnt stopping :gasp: so had to turn it off to prevent it flooding so we are waiting for someone to come fix it , if he isnt here by ten then he aint coming til tomorrow :bash: my mums gone to get some water so we can have a drink, its ALWAYS this time of year, our bloody boiler broke christmas day last year too. so cold


----------



## feorag

I'm just about organised Ditta - my attitude is "if I haven't got it then I'll do without it!!

The family are all here now and although we'll probably pop up to our local shops tomorrow, that's me done!


----------



## ami_j

doesnt look like im going to have heat or water tonight:bash:


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Jaime - you don't realise how much you rely on it when it's always there! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just got food shopping to do and Im finished too:no1:
I really dont envy you ,your mum or the critters with no heating in this weather:gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Shell, did you see my earlier post about nearly having my remaining front tooth knocked out? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear that Jaime - you don't realise how much you rely on it when it's always there! :sad:


i know  was just thinking today how the boilers unlikey to pack in this year cos its really new.....¬¬


Shell195 said:


> Ive just got food shopping to do and Im finished too:no1:
> I really dont envy you ,your mum or the critters with no heating in this weather:gasp:


thanks shell, luckily they are all curled up together so i think they are keeping each other toasty, i might ask if i can join in lol


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> doesnt look like im going to have heat or water tonight:bash:


Oh no - poor you! Lots of hot water bottles tonigh then! (assuming a nice neighbour will fill them for you...!).

Evening everyone

Just had to share this photo - it's the first time George and Jackson have snuggled up together! :flrt: Although I think it's more a case of neither of them being willing to give up the chair, rather than choosing to sleep together! :lol2:











and then just because I couldn't resist... I finally found a suit for Jackson - he doesn't seem very impressed though :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> Oh no - poor you! Lots of hot water bottles tonigh then! (assuming a nice neighbour will fill them for you...!).
> 
> Evening everyone
> 
> Just had to share this photo - it's the first time George and Jackson have snuggled up together! :flrt: Although I think it's more a case of neither of them being willing to give up the chair, rather than choosing to sleep together! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> and then just because I couldn't resist... I finally found a suit for Jackson - he doesn't seem very impressed though :flrt:
> 
> image


we have now got some drinking water at least..once im in bed my duvet keeps me pretty toastie at least 

they are gorgeous :flrt: love that santas outfit, i wanted to get a lil santa outfit for the rats but after the escapade with Atari and his jumper....mmm dont think i will bother:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Shell, did you see my earlier post about nearly having my remaining front tooth knocked out? :lol2:


 

Just been and caught up, so have now:gasp: I bet that hurt, Ouch


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Just been and caught up, so have now:gasp: I bet that hurt, Ouch


ouch indeed:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Oh no - poor you! Lots of hot water bottles tonigh then! (assuming a nice neighbour will fill them for you...!).
> 
> Evening everyone
> 
> Just had to share this photo - it's the first time George and Jackson have snuggled up together! :flrt: Although I think it's more a case of neither of them being willing to give up the chair, rather than choosing to sleep together! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> and then just because I couldn't resist... I finally found a suit for Jackson - he doesn't seem very impressed though :flrt:
> 
> image


 
They look really content, it wont be long and they will seek each other out:flrt:
Jackson doesnt look very impressed at all with his Santa suit:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry Nancy :blush: But I lol'd when i saw this










He looks soooooo not impressed! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Just been and caught up, so have now:gasp: I bet that hurt, Ouch


It didn't actually hurt as much as you might expect, cos my mouth was numb for a while - the biggest shock was when I looked at it in the car mirror! It was just a little pinkish mark when I was at the loo and I wondered why Kim thought it was tomato sauce, cos it was barely noticeable - then i saw it in the car mirror :gasp:

ETA: I never did like boxer dogs and I like them even less now! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Maybe the smaller one would come in more useful when the weather is warmer and they aren't so desperate to snuggle in??


*nods* Quite possibly  Or I can give it to the gliders for a new "inner" pouch for their fuzzbutt :2thumb:



ukphd said:


> Oh no - poor you! Lots of hot water bottles tonigh then! (assuming a nice neighbour will fill them for you...!).
> 
> Evening everyone
> 
> Just had to share this photo - it's the first time George and Jackson have snuggled up together! :flrt: Although I think it's more a case of neither of them being willing to give up the chair, rather than choosing to sleep together! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> and then just because I couldn't resist... I finally found a suit for Jackson - he doesn't seem very impressed though :flrt:
> 
> image


Those are great pics!!!! Super cute!

The no water thing seriously sucks, Jai!!! Hope the guy comes tomorrow to fix it! Snuggle up tonight!

Went to asda... It was MANIC!!!! Gary, who doesn't get stressed, was worrying me. I kept asking if he was alright. He's never been THAT bad in a crowd before. I'm the one that doesn't "do" crowds....

Then went to the T Ctr and it wasn't as bad (just cuz there's more space, though.... the parking lots were jam packed). Managed to find the book I've been looking for for Gary for freaking ages. Everywhere was charging £20, and I really didn't want to pay that much. Got it for £12! :2thumb: And some amazing customer service while I was at it, too. Gonna see if I can contact HMV to commend the guy that helped me out.


----------



## Shell195

Christmas is only one day really as our Asda is open again Boxing day, so why are people shopping like the shops are shut for weeks:whip:
Pedestrians have really annoyed me today. The roads are icy yet they keep walking out in front of me. It doesnt matter how hard I slam the brake on I cannot stop so why the hell do they keep jumping out in front of me:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

One car actually really pissed me off as we were walking to asda.... We stopped at a cross walk, there was a break in cars, so we started crossing (since we have right of way and all), and this car went through the crossing less than a foot in front of us... So I banged on the b:censor:d's trunk. Gary thought it was funny :blush::whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

im cold


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> evening chatters, im feeling little better......sorry you got it shell, you really need the mask when you on t'internet, its lethal this virus:lol2:
> 
> babydice's pressie still wrapped up, suprisingly, i dying to open it :lol2:
> 
> im going bed soon to snuggle with blinky, ninja and babydice, they do keep me warm on these cold nights specially when im home alone as cat is out overnight:whistling2:
> 
> we just have a few bits to get from wholesalers and a little bit of food shopping then we all ready:2thumb:
> 
> how is everyone else doing......all ready?


Wheres Cat this time Ditta?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> im cold


(((big warm Col hugs)))


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> (((big warm Col hugs)))


ta col , fancy sending me a hot drink too?  bloody plumber :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ta col , fancy sending me a hot drink too?  bloody plumber :bash:


I'll have Lola fly over with a hot chocolate!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I'll have Lola fly over with a hot chocolate!


:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Bbbbrrrrrr, its bloody cold, even with the central heating on! I don't envy you Jai.


----------



## ami_j

hiding under my duvet luckily it gets quite snug in here but have to be up at 8


----------



## ukphd

Morning!



Shell195 said:


> They look really content, it wont be long and they will seek each other out:flrt:
> Jackson doesnt look very impressed at all with his Santa suit:lol2:


Well last light both Maisy and Jackson spent the whole night on the bed asleep with me (at opposite ends) and when I woke up this morning they were both snuggled up together and Maisy was cleaning him:flrt: I'm thrilled! 



feorag said:


> Sorry Nancy :blush: But I lol'd when i saw this
> 
> image
> 
> He looks soooooo not impressed! :lol2:


He wasn't happy - that's the best photo, in the rest he has this sneer on his face and eyes like daggers! Poor Jackson! It's his own fault for being too cuddly! George and Maisy would probably take my face off before I'd got even one leg on them:lol2:



ami_j said:


> hiding under my duvet luckily it gets quite snug in here but have to be up at 8


 Hope you survived the night - do you need de-icing this morning!


I'm off to the gym this morning and then I'm taking my mum out shopping (oh dear!). Every year we try to go up to Harrods just before christmas - not to shop - way too expensive, but just to look around and maybe have a coffee. It's become a bit of a tradition now so I imagine we'll be shopping in london and ending up there. It's always a nightmare fighting your way around the store but it's kinda cool too if you're not actually trying to shop!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Hope you've thawed out a bit by now Jaime.

Nancy that's excellent news about Maisie and Jackson, so now they're all bessy friends!


----------



## ami_j

still no plumber and its just started snowing doesnt look to heavy atm hoping it doesnt start coming down.so cold,on the plus side i got your card eileen


----------



## ami_j

great news about jackson and maisy. i bet they looked ADORABLE


----------



## feorag

Gordon Bennet Jaime, I hope you get a plumber before Christmas! :gasp:

So far the only other card I've received is Jen's :sad:

forgot to say that I've got a huge fat bottom lip this morning! :lol2:

I'm suddenly a dead ringer for Pete Burns! :rotfl:


----------



## ami_j

oh dear lol pete burns though lmao!
heat and water is now restored phew that was a miserable 19 hours


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm suddenly a dead ringer for Pete Burns! :rotfl:


I hope you aren't wearing a Colobus Monkey fur coat!!!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Waiting for the emergency vet to ring me back as Josh isnt at all well 
Im hoping its his usual problem and not the end as hes an old lumpy man aged nearly 16


----------



## catastrophyrat

Please see post 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/625255-please-vote-boris.html
and vote for my special little man -thankyou


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Gordon Bennet Jaime, I hope you get a plumber before Christmas! :gasp:
> 
> So far the only other card I've received is Jen's :sad:
> 
> forgot to say that I've got a huge fat bottom lip this morning! :lol2:
> 
> I'm suddenly a dead ringer for Pete Burns! :rotfl:


Glad it got there alright  And oh dear!! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> oh dear lol pete burns though lmao!
> heat and water is now restored phew that was a miserable 19 hours


Brilliant news!!!

Gonna be a relatively quiet night tonight.... Gotta do a bit of tidying, but am absolutely knackered. Been a very long week!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Waiting for the emergency vet to ring me back as Josh isnt at all well
> Im hoping its his usual problem and not the end as hes an old lumpy man aged nearly 16


aww bless him *hug*


Amalthea said:


> Glad it got there alright  And oh dear!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant news!!!
> 
> Gonna be a relatively quiet night tonight.... Gotta do a bit of tidying, but am absolutely knackered. Been a very long week!


me to been cleaning all day

AND TOMORROW I HAVE SOMETHING COMING.....


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I hope you aren't wearing a Colobus Monkey fur coat!!!! :gasp:


Nope, just the ju-ju lip! :lol2:



catastrophyrat said:


> Please see post
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/625255-please-vote-boris.html
> and vote for my special little man -thankyou


Done it! :2thumb:

Shell hope your special boy is OK!


----------



## ami_j

you all have to guess whats coming tomorrow:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Back from the vets, Josh had a temperaute of 104:gasp: no wonder he felt awful. The vet checked his blood sugar but it was normal, he has no idea what these episodes are but agrees that at his age it was unlikely we would ever find out without mass tests. Hes given him a Rimadyl injection an antibiotics and sent his home with the same. Hes now asleep next to me which is the most settled hes been.
Ive been to the sanctuary all day, then home to get Steve to go food shopping. While we were out Sophie rang to say Josh wasnt well, so I had to come in and ring the vet, then drive back to the vets:bash:
Ive just worked out that we got Josh at 3 months old when Sophie was 6, shes 22 in April, that makes him nearly 16:gasp:


----------



## feorag

A clue might help! :lol2:

*SHELL!!!! *I've just found your earrings!! :2thumb: I told you they'd turn up when I cleared the dining table for Christmas! They were wrapped in a bit of bubble wrap along with all my other bits of bubble wrap - good job I didn't decide to just throw it all out! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Back from the vets, Josh had a temperaute of 104:gasp: no wonder he felt awful. The vet checked his blood sugar but it was normal, he has no idea what these episodes are but agrees that at his age it was unlikely we would ever find out without mass tests. Hes given him a Rimadyl injection an antibiotics and sent his home with the same. Hes now asleep next to me which is the most settled hes been.
> Ive been to the sanctuary all day, then home to get Steve to go food shopping. While we were out Sophie rang to say Josh wasnt well, so I had to come in and ring the vet, then drive back to the vets:bash:
> Ive just worked out that we got Josh at 3 months old when Sophie was 6, shes 22 in April, that makes him nearly 16:gasp:


awwww poor josh 


haha ok a clue it has four legs


----------



## feorag

A new ratty???

Shell - hope he's OK once the Rimadyl and anti-biotics kick in, bless him! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> A new ratty???
> 
> Shell - hope he's OK once the Rimadyl and anti-biotics kick in, bless him! :flrt:


nope  you can ask questions as well as guess


----------



## Shell195

Thanks, me too.

Great news about the earrings Eileen:lol2:thats the kind of thing I would have done too:blush:


Jaimi, I would guess a new ratlet too:flrt:

ETA Wrong *lol
Does it bark, meow ?


----------



## feorag

OK - big ears or little ears?


----------



## ami_j

ooo good question um this particular one has normal ears though you do get some with bigger ears


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> ooo good question um this particular one has normal ears though you do get some with bigger ears


 

Erm, a mouse?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Erm, a mouse?


nope not a mouse


----------



## _jake_

A goldfish?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> A goldfish?


goldish dont have legs lol or ears :lol2:
coming on msn mister?


----------



## Shell195

Rabbit :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Rabbit :flrt:


nope though i would LOVE a rabbit , been asking for one not allowed tho haha


----------



## _jake_

I can no longer guess


----------



## Shell195

My final guess is a troll:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Loud or soft voice???


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My final guess is a troll:whistling2:


lol no not a troll


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> lol no not a troll


 
Guinea pig


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Guinea pig


nope

ok another clue it has a long tail... there are kinds that dont but most do and this one does


----------



## _jake_

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> The suspense is killing me!


now now you know what curiosity does lol


----------



## Shell195

Chinese hamster,dog

Does it live in a cage?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Chinese hamster,dog
> 
> Does it live in a cage?


nope she doesnt need a cage


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> nope she doesnt need a cage


 
A dog


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> A dog


nope ,smaller, well mostly


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> nope ,smaller, well mostly


 
Cat:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Cat:whistling2:


:no1::no1::no1:

yup got a cat coming tomorrow , looking after her for a friend over christmas  so will be an honary cat owner


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :no1::no1::no1:
> 
> yup got a cat coming tomorrow , looking after her for a friend over christmas  so will be an honary cat owner


 

Awwww cute:flrt: 
What colour is she etc etc


----------



## feorag

I would have guessed a cat, which was why I was asking loud or soft voice! :lol2:

Well that's me off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Awwww cute:flrt:
> What colour is she etc etc












this is her taken on another visit..shes really sweet :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I would have guessed a cat, which was why I was asking loud or soft voice! :lol2:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


 
Night Eileen x


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I would have guessed a cat, which was why I was asking loud or soft voice! :lol2:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


i missed that :C
night eileen


----------



## Amalthea

She's cute, Jai! 

Night, Eileen!! I'm about to head that way myself, as well......... *yawn*


----------



## Shell195

Shes a very pretty girl Jaime:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Shell & Jaime


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Shell & Jaime


 

Hi Colin, Im off to bed now night x

nothing personal:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hi Colin, Im off to bed now night x
> 
> nothing personal:lol2:


Yeah yeah, you'll tell me anything.....

Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> She's cute, Jai!
> 
> Night, Eileen!! I'm about to head that way myself, as well......... *yawn*





Shell195 said:


> Shes a very pretty girl Jaime:flrt:


isn she  i always wanna keep her lmao


Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Shell & Jaime


ello col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> isn she  i always wanna keep her lmao
> 
> ello col


What you been up to hun?


----------



## ami_j

lot of cleaning,my plan for the next two days at least is to do next to nothing lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lot of cleaning,my plan for the next two days at least is to do next to nothing lol


Don't blame you! : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

hey guys just logged on while getting a bite to eat, of to bed now though as i have to be up at 7. only 2 more sleeps and then i have a few days of lol. merry christmass incase i don't catch you before then: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, Guys  It's gonna be a long day!! *lol* Gotta go down to Radcliffe to the post office to pick up a box/es from Mom, then in to work for noon, and sale move tonight, so we're not out til 7 at the very earliest. Meh!


----------



## ditta

merry christmas eve:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* You too, Ditta 

I just reserved Twister at argos *grins* Gonna pick it up this afternoon!!


----------



## feorag

Morning all and Merry Christmas Eve to you too, Ditta! :lol2:

We're off in an hour to "Santa's Secret Woodland" at Alnwick Garden, where Ellie is going to meet Santa (for the 3rd time this year apparently - he seems to get about! :lol. Then we're off to the pub for a Christmas Eve dinner!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all and Merry christmas eve to ditta too:2thumb:
Im off to get a couple of bits I forgot last night due to the rush of getting home to Josh.
Im off to work later but at least Steve is only in half a day which means he can mind the dogs
Im still full of cold too:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Is Josh any better today?


----------



## ditta

im on my way to wharehouse for dog n cat food...............then tidying.......then CHRISTMASSSSSSSSSSSS:flrt:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Hope josh is feeling better now Shell
Happy Christmas everyone :cheers::jump::jump:


----------



## feorag

Well that's us back from Alnwick Gardens. Ellie saw Santa and got a lovely gift from him, then we all had coffee in the tree house and a run across the rope suspension bridges. I went running across after Mollie taking big leaps so that the bridge really bounced and then Iain (who's a big lad!!) came jumping after me and at one stage my foot went down expecting to go about a foot, but the bridge bounced up to meet me and my knees just buckled and I nearly went me length! :roll: Then I got the giggle and couldn't move for fear of wetting myself! :lol2: Great Fun! :2thumb: (well, not the nearly wetting myself bit! :lol

Now we're all getting dressed up to go to the pub for a christmas meal!


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds great, Eileen!!!  We swapped our (not so) secret santa pressies at work today and I got a lovely pair of jammies  And I bought Twister for Gary and I for tomorrow *grins* It's under the tree "from Santa"


----------



## Shell195

Sounds like someones going to be having a very active christmas Jen:whistling2:

I am so tired its unbelievable, to much stress over the last 3 days with work, shopping and vets I think


----------



## Amalthea

I think it sounds like fun!! *lol* I wasn't planning on getting it, but saw a commercial for it this morning while getting ready for work, so I checked argos to see if they had one, reserved it, and collected  *excited*


----------



## ami_j

i bring you a special christmas wish from someone :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Did Atari steal some computer time again??


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Did Atari steal some computer time again??


hes getting a bit too into it for my liking :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It is addictive!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It is addictive!!


hes now asleep on my knee...awwwww:flrt:


----------



## feorag

we've just sat and wrapped up a load of presents for the girls! :roll:

The "Santa stop here" sign is in the garden, the reindeer food is scattered on the path and the milk and cookie is on the hearth ready and we're just about ready for bed, cos no doubt it'll be a soon morning tomorrow! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!!! Lovely, Eileen!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well thats us shaved & bathed, & now Im sat in my dressing gown on here! I've been given my orders not to stay up too late by Clark :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Awwww!!! Are you waiting for Santa, Colin?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well thats us shaved & bathed, & now Im sat in my dressing gown on here! I've been given my orders not to stay up too late by Clark :lol2:


who is gonna keep me company then :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Awwww!!! Are you waiting for Santa, Colin?


I plan on catching the old buggar & holding him for randsom! Mrs Claus better get those elves to make me a nice Meerkat enclosure & bring me a couple of Meerkats! Mwa ha ha ha ha ha.......... <rubs hands together whilst cackling maniacly>


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> who is gonna keep me company then :lol2:


Don't worry, I'll be about for quite some time hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Don't worry, I'll be about for quite some time hehe


:lol2: yay
have you all seen Ataris christmas picture? lol


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i bring you a special christmas wish from someone :lol2:
> 
> image


awww thankyou atari


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Im sooooo jealous, I would love to be getting ready for Santas arrival 
Next year I need to borrow some children


----------



## feorag

Jaime - forgot to mention - your chrissie card arrived today - thank you! :2thumb:

Some photos from Alnwick Garden today.

Ellie on the roof of the tree house










Meeting Santa

















On one of the rope bridges with Mollie










Me & Mollie












And finally - me trying to stand on the rope bridge while Iain & Mollie make it bounce! It hurts my eyes to watch it cos the camera is bouncing so much - or should that be me bouncing so much! :lol2: 

YouTube - Rope suspension bridge at the Alnwick Garden Tree House


----------



## Shell195

*Merry Christmas !*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Jaime - forgot to mention - your chrissie card arrived today - thank you! :2thumb:
> 
> Some photos from Alnwick Garden today.
> 
> Ellie on the roof of the tree house
> 
> image
> 
> Meeting Santa
> 
> image image
> 
> On one of the rope bridges with Mollie
> 
> image
> 
> Me & Mollie
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - me trying to stand on the rope bridge while Iain & Mollie make it bounce! It hurts my eyes to watch it cos the camera is bouncing so much - or should that be me bouncing so much! :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - Rope suspension bridge at the Alnwick Garden Tree House


 

:lol2: it looks/sounds like you had a great time:2thumb:

Hasnt Ellie got beautiful coloured hair


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> awww thankyou atari


 
hes gone back in now to share christmas biscuit and carrot...a light supper so they have an appetite for all the crap ive bought them hehe


feorag said:


> Jaime - forgot to mention - your chrissie card arrived today - thank you! :2thumb:
> 
> Some photos from Alnwick Garden today.
> 
> Ellie on the roof of the tree house
> 
> image
> 
> Meeting Santa
> 
> image image
> 
> On one of the rope bridges with Mollie
> 
> image
> 
> Me & Mollie
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - me trying to stand on the rope bridge while Iain & Mollie make it bounce! It hurts my eyes to watch it cos the camera is bouncing so much - or should that be me bouncing so much! :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - Rope suspension bridge at the Alnwick Garden Tree House


oh good , i think thats nearly all of them now


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hes gone back in now to share christmas biscuit and carrot...a light supper so they have an appetite for all the crap ive bought them hehe
> 
> oh good , i think thats nearly all of them now


Mine came as well, Thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Mine came as well, Thankyou :2thumb:


I haven't recieved Jaime's card yet


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Eileen Im sooooo jealous, I would love to be getting ready for Santas arrival
> Next year I need to borrow some children


time to tell those children of yours to go forth and multiply:whistling2:


feorag said:


> Jaime - forgot to mention - your chrissie card arrived today - thank you! :2thumb:
> 
> Some photos from Alnwick Garden today.
> 
> Ellie on the roof of the tree house
> 
> image
> 
> Meeting Santa
> 
> image image
> 
> On one of the rope bridges with Mollie
> 
> image
> 
> Me & Mollie
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - me trying to stand on the rope bridge while Iain & Mollie make it bounce! It hurts my eyes to watch it cos the camera is bouncing so much - or should that be me bouncing so much! :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - Rope suspension bridge at the Alnwick Garden Tree House


looks like a fun day out eileen



Shell195 said:


> *Merry Christmas !*


merry christmas evryone:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Looks like great fun Eileen! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: it looks/sounds like you had a great time:2thumb:
> 
> Hasnt Ellie got beautiful coloured hair


We did - it was great fun!

Mollie's hair is the same colour, but she's now dying it that horrible brown colour - I guess we never appreciate what we have!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Mine came as well, Thankyou :2thumb:


yay 


booo col you had to spoil it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> We did - it was great fun!
> 
> Mollie's hair is the same colour, but she's now dying it that horrible brown colour - I guess we never appreciate what we have!


 
My neice had similar coloured hair and she now dyes it black:bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Jaime - forgot to mention - your chrissie card arrived today - thank you! :2thumb:
> 
> Some photos from Alnwick Garden today.
> 
> Ellie on the roof of the tree house
> 
> image
> 
> Meeting Santa
> 
> image image
> 
> On one of the rope bridges with Mollie
> 
> image
> 
> Me & Mollie
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - me trying to stand on the rope bridge while Iain & Mollie make it bounce! It hurts my eyes to watch it cos the camera is bouncing so much - or should that be me bouncing so much! :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - Rope suspension bridge at the Alnwick Garden Tree House


awwwww @ ellie meeting santa...i miss being a kid


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My neice had similar coloured hair and she now dyes it black:bash:


To be honest Shell I think she would like to dye hers black too, but as she's only 13 I'm sure her mum and dad won't let her! No doubt it will end up black eventually though! :roll:



ami_j said:


> awwwww @ ellie meeting santa...i miss being a kid


I know - I wish I could be a kid again, cos it's a great thing to be!

Well I'm off to my bed, cos I'll be woken up soon enough I suspect! :roll:

Merry Christmas and goodnight to everyone still left!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> To be honest Shell I think she would like to dye hers black too, but as she's only 13 I'm sure her mum and dad won't let her! No doubt it will end up black eventually though! :roll:
> 
> I know - I wish I could be a kid again, cos it's a great thing to be!
> 
> Well I'm off to my bed, cos I'll be woken up soon enough I suspect! :roll:
> 
> Merry Christmas and goodnight to everyone still left!


night eileen

i'm cooking the turkey for tomorrow it smells very good:mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> To be honest Shell I think she would like to dye hers black too, but as she's only 13 I'm sure her mum and dad won't let her! No doubt it will end up black eventually though! :roll:
> 
> I know - I wish I could be a kid again, cos it's a great thing to be!
> 
> Well I'm off to my bed, cos I'll be woken up soon enough I suspect! :roll:
> 
> Merry Christmas and goodnight to everyone still left!


night eileen have a lovely day tomorrow ..well later on lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> To be honest Shell I think she would like to dye hers black too, but as she's only 13 I'm sure her mum and dad won't let her! No doubt it will end up black eventually though! :roll:
> 
> I know - I wish I could be a kid again, cos it's a great thing to be!
> 
> Well I'm off to my bed, cos I'll be woken up soon enough I suspect! :roll:
> 
> Merry Christmas and goodnight to everyone still left!


Goodnight Eileen x


----------



## tomwilson

just browning the turkey now it looks and smell amazing:mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Have you seen the "chics & dicklings" thread? Read my first post in there & then the reply I got from Caz! :bash: Then my reply to her/him!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Have you seen the "chics & dicklings" thread? Read my first post in there & then the reply I got from Caz! :bash: Then my reply to her/him!


i saw


----------



## CE1985F

zoo-man said:


> don't worry, i'll be about for quite some time hehe



bed now!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> bed now!


:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i saw


What a daft thing to say, don't you think? Its like saying "well battery chickens are kept 3 hens to a 2 foot cage so its ok for me to do this"! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Have you seen the "chics & dicklings" thread? Read my first post in there & then the reply I got from Caz! :bash: Then my reply to her/him!


sounds like a dodgy nightclub tbh lol 


CE1985F said:


> bed now!


haha merry christhams clark

EDIT lol i mean christmas


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


Do you want T*****g?

Now come on, it's bedtime or else santa won't come.


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> sounds like a dodgy nightclub tbh lol
> 
> haha merry christhams clark
> 
> EDIT lol i mean christmas



Same to you and everyone else.


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Do you want T*****g?
> 
> Now come on, it's bedtime or else santa won't come.


:gasp: such language!!!!


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> Do you want T*****g?
> 
> Now come on, it's bedtime or else santa won't come.


*bites fingers so doesnt type what shes thinking*
:lol2:


----------



## ditta

merry christmas chatters





eileen,,,,,,she lovs it:flrt:


----------



## ukphd

Merry Christmas everyone!

Just given the cats their stockings - I got them a kong kicker toy (as well as some other catnip mice, balls etc) - they absolutely love it! They're going mad for it!! :2thumb: Also got them a water fountain bowl thing as they seem obsessed about water from taps so hopefully they'll like it!

Tortoises didn't get much but what can you buy for a tortoise?! They did get a treat of some cucumber! 

Hope you all and all your furries and non-furries have lovely day :no1:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - Merry Christmas!!!


CE1985F said:


> bed now!


I take it the quote that everyone has quoted was the original message???? :roll2: PMSL!!!



ditta said:


> merry christmas chatters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eileen,,,,,,she lovs it:flrt:


Merry Christmas to you too Ditta - so pleased she likes it! :2thumb:

Well we haven't even opened our pressies yet! :roll: Ellie has had a bad stomach since they arrived and had been sick, but isn't sick now, but says her tummy hurts, so she was feeling really sorry for herself this morning and has only just finished opening all her pressies from Santa! Now they've got to wade through 2 giant carrier bags of gifts from us and our friends to all for of them, so still busy opening up here!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i adore it eileen! its AMAZING :flrt:
made me cry like a baby though :blush:

merry christmas everyone x


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I thought you would find it amazing, but it was all your wife's idea - I just put it all on a necklace! Great idea though, wasn't it???


----------



## Esarosa

Merry Christmas ladies & gents. Hope you all have a wonderful day. Hoping Ellie & Cat are feeling better soon.

Katie xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

yes eileen it was, i want a matchin bracelet with some spaghetti and something for jack on, and butter and squash! think the spaghetti will be a challenge for you! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Spaghetti???? :gasp: A challenge??? :gasp: You're not feckin' jokin'!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww that's lovely! 

We've opened all our pressies  About to take the mutt out to play in the snow

Merry Christmas, everybody!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

MEERY CHRISTMASGUYS!!!
just given the rats all their treats they are happily munching away and yes theres gonna be vids uploaded lol


----------



## Shell195

Merry Christmas to all, dinner is cooking, presents opened and now Im off to get the table ready:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Merry Christmas ladies & gents. Hope you all have a wonderful day. Hoping Ellie & Cat are feeling better soon.
> 
> Katie xx


Merry Christmas Katie, lovely of you to drop in and wish us all well! :2thumb:

My turkey is on the hob and about to go in the oven - this year I'm trying it the "This Morning's" Phil Vickery way so we'll see how it turns out! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

merry chistmass everyone, just got back from mums got some nice things diana got me tickets to see ed byrne and her mum and dad got us tickets for dylan moran, double fix of irish comedy :no1: dinners about half an hour away and i can't wait, my turkey seems to have gone amazingly well i'm made up with it:mf_dribble:

hope you all got what you wanted you all seem to be having a good day so far: victory:


----------



## ami_j

just had my christmas dinner...soooo nice im stuffed now


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> just had my christmas dinner...soooo nice im stuffed now


i can't wait for mine i'm starving


----------



## Amalthea

Got the ham in the oven... Smells yummy!!


----------



## Shell195

Just finished our dinner and given the animals theirs, they love having christmas dinner. I am now just chilling:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

off to the vets....


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> off to the vets....


 

Oh no Gina, who with??


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Oh no Gina, who with??


Ginger, we have had to wait a few hours as me and dad have both drunk alcohol. he is asleep at the moe so he is all ok.

He has been going to the toilet literally every 5 mins for the last 5 or so hours.. (apart from when he has fallen asleep) doing VERY small poos, and or wees... he must have a blockage of some sort..
HE isnt in pain or showing any anyway, or crying etc.

But noone is in the house tommorrow so its best to do it now than leave it till 2 days time.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Gina  Good luck!! Let us know the outcome 

All the critters are having their Christmas dinner (except Diesel, who's already had his.... you should feel his belly!!!).


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> Oh no, Gina  Good luck!! Let us know the outcome
> 
> All the critters are having their Christmas dinner (except Diesel, who's already had his.... you should feel his belly!!!).


will do, its just typical we both drunk (neither of us really ever drink)
its xmas so its going to cost a BOMB...
and weve already spent over £1,000 at the vets in the last few weeks...

poor ginger boy..

OH and his cat cage isnt here *he normally goes in my bf's dog crate* so we are going to have to some how cram him in a TINY cage...

and its MILES away and he hates the car.. AHHH!!!!
normally its 5 mins away, but 24 hour one is about 45 mins away

f u christmas!


----------



## RubyCurtis

hi everyone hope you had a good xmas, mines been shit, sat alone in the house now, very depressing lol


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> hi everyone hope you had a good xmas, mines been shit, sat alone in the house now, very depressing lol


 
Awww Ruby nobody should be alone at Christmas time *Hugs
How come you arent with your Dad ?


----------



## Shell195

Gina, I hope all goes well at the vets


----------



## RubyCurtis

Shell195 said:


> Awww Ruby nobody should be alone at Christmas time *Hugs
> How come you arent with your Dad ?


 
just really miss my mum dont really have anyone to talk to and have a moan to about stuff, not the same talking to my dad lol hes in australia with his sister for xmas x


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> just really miss my mum dont really have anyone to talk to and have a moan to about stuff, not the same talking to my dad lol hes in australia with his sister for xmas x


 
Awww i can imagine how hard it must be for you as your mum was such a lovely lady, with a great sense of humour. The more I hear about christmas the less I like it, it always seems such a sad time for many people.
If I had known you could of come over and spent christmas at our mad house, I dont like to think of anyone spending it alone. We would have made you very welcome


----------



## RubyCurtis

awww thank you, if im ever up that way i will be sure to pop in, same if your ever down this way lol x


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> awww thank you, if im ever up that way i will be sure to pop in, same if your ever down this way lol x


 
Make sure you do x

How crap is TV tonight, I wanted to watch something christmassy and there is nothing on at all:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

just got back from vets..

he has either got, constipation (from not wanting to poo due to cold weather) or cystitis.. he was too fat to find out, even the ultrasound didnt help... 

so he has had a 2 week long antibitiotic injection
metacm for 3 days for pain
and parafin to help loosen stools if that is the problem..

we have to keep a close eye on him for ht next few days.


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> just got back from vets..
> 
> he has either got, constipation (from not wanting to poo due to cold weather) or cystitis.. he was too fat to find out, even the ultrasound didnt help...
> 
> so he has had a 2 week long antibitiotic injection
> metacm for 3 days for pain
> and parafin to help loosen stools if that is the problem..
> 
> we have to keep a close eye on him for ht next few days.


 

Awww poor boy, will he not use a litter tray?
Why the ultrasound?


----------



## _jake_

Hope you guys had a wonderful xmas!

I have had the best present EVER! A £5 book from amazon called:

A Paramedics Diary - Life and Death on the Streets

I really want to become a paramedic and Stuart Gray (author) Is one in London, detailing his daily duties and past at the job. I can't put it down!


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Awww poor boy, will he not use a litter tray?
> Why the ultrasound?


he attemps then gives up, he HATES people watching him... be that a human, a cat, the tv, noise etc..

ultrasound, due to him being to 'round' to touch / feel his bladder/ colon


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...pictures/625771-scoobys-christmas-laughs.html

some happiness did happen today!


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> he attemps then gives up, he HATES people watching him... be that a human, a cat, the tv, noise etc..
> 
> ultrasound, due to him being to 'round' to touch / feel his bladder/ colon


 

Maybe try a hooded tray faced to the wall. I have 8 large ones like this at the minute.
I hope he feels better soon


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Maybe try a hooded tray faced to the wall. I have 8 large ones like this at the minute.
> I hope he feels better soon


had one of them, still wouldnt use them, he has only started to use on in the last few months (since his arthritus has been bad) before then he woudl ONLY go outside.

but yea, thankyou xx


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone! Well the turkey was lovely, although it was so nicely cooked that when we lifted it off the liquid and veggies it literally just separated into 2 bits! :lol2: Barry was left with the front end and I was left with the back end! :roll:

We've been playing guitar hero most of the afternoon on Mollie's new X-Box and I've been on here, although Barry vanished at some stage this afternoon and no-one knew where he was - so Iain went a-searching and found this!!










Poor soul - Skye has had raging diarrhoea for the last 2 days and so he was up at 3:30 to take him out just in case he needed it and then again at 6:30 - so no wonder he's flat out!

Gina , so sorry to hear about having to rush off to the vets with Ginger - hope he's OK, but glad Scooby had a good Christmas! :2thumb:

Ruby, so sorry to hear you're alone on chrissy day - not a lot of fun and if you lived nearer, you would have been welcome here too, for what it's worth!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Evening everyone! Well the turkey was lovely, although it was so nicely cooked that when we lifted it off the liquid and veggies it literally just separated into 2 bits! :lol2: Barry was left with the front end and I was left with the back end! :roll:
> 
> We've been playing guitar hero most of the afternoon on Mollie's new X-Box and I've been on here, although Barry vanished at some stage this afternoon and no-one knew where he was - so Iain went a-searching and found this!!
> 
> image
> 
> Poor soul - Skye has had raging diarrhoea for the last 2 days and so he was up at 3:30 to take him out just in case he needed it and then again at 6:30 - so no wonder he's flat out!
> 
> Gina , so sorry to hear about having to rush off to the vets with Ginger - hope he's OK, but glad Scooby had a good Christmas! :2thumb:
> 
> Ruby, so sorry to hear you're alone on chrissy day - not a lot of fun and if you lived nearer, you would have been welcome here too, for what it's worth!


 

Poor Barry, I bet he doesnt know hes been shown on here:lol2:
Any idea what caused Skyes runny bum or is it just another one of his episodes?


----------



## feorag

Of course he doesn't :lol2: If he did he'd be saying "you can get that fecking photo of me off there I don't want people I don't feckin know laughing at me!" :rotfl:

No idea what it was with Skye, other than he pinched a foil of ibuprofen and chewed the tablets out - I think there were 3, there may have been 4, but definitely no more. We only found 2 with the sugar coating off, so at least one was presumably eaten???

Then on thursday morning he pinched half of Ellie's waffle with chocolate spread on, so it could be any of those!

It could even be just the excitement of having Iain and the children here, cos he absolutely adores Iain and Mollie - he went absolutely stupid when i pulled on the drive and Iain was standing at the door when we got home on Wednesday night. then spent the next 10 minutes running back and forward between him and Mollie squealing with excitement! :roll:

Every time Iain lies on the floor (which is most of the time) he rushes over and throws himself squealing down beside him!

When we went out yesterday morning I gave him 2 charcoal bonios, cos we're avoiding anything beefy/meaty and when Barry brought him home after his mid-afternoon walk he said he was sh*tting black liquid! :lol2:

So that carried on again when we got back from the pub at 7:00 and again when he went out with him for his last walk at 11:00, although it wasn't black any more, but it was pure liquid.

It seems to have settled down now and so he's had small meals of turkey today and a small amount of his normal food and the poo tonight seemed to have been fairly normal-ish, so hopefully whatever it was has gone through his system! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Of course he doesn't :lol2: If he did he'd be saying "you can get that fecking photo of me off there I don't want people I don't feckin know laughing at me!" :rotfl:
> 
> No idea what it was with Skye, other than he pinched a foil of ibuprofen and chewed the tablets out - I think there were 3, there may have been 4, but definitely no more. We only found 2 with the sugar coating off, so at least one was presumably eaten???
> 
> Then on thursday morning he pinched half of Ellie's waffle with chocolate spread on, so it could be any of those!
> 
> It could even be just the excitement of having Iain and the children here, cos he absolutely adores Iain and Mollie - he went absolutely stupid when i pulled on the drive and Iain was standing at the door when we got home on Wednesday night. then spent the next 10 minutes running back and forward between him and Mollie squealing with excitement! :roll:
> 
> Every time Iain lies on the floor (which is most of the time) he rushes over and throws himself squealing down beside him!
> 
> When we went out yesterday morning I gave him 2 charcoal bonios, cos we're avoiding anything beefy/meaty and when Barry brought him home after his mid-afternoon walk he said he was sh*tting black liquid! :lol2:
> 
> So that carried on again when we got back from the pub at 7:00 and again when he went out with him for his last walk at 11:00, although it wasn't black any more, but it was pure liquid.
> 
> It seems to have settled down now and so he's had small meals of turkey today and a small amount of his normal food and the poo tonight seemed to have been fairly normal-ish, so hopefully whatever it was has gone through his system! :bash:


oh dear , bless him..hope his constitution is back to normal soon eileen


----------



## feorag

Think it is, but I'll be dropping into the vets next week and weighing him properly on their scales, because I think he's lost a bit of weight recently and that's worrying!

Anyway, totally cream crackered so off to bed now! Hope everyone had a great day and will speak tomorrow!


----------



## ami_j

night


----------



## Shell195

Skyes problem sounds like a mix of everything put together doesnt it, Im glad hes on the mend now:2thumb:

Im off to find some ear drops as Josh seems to have itchy ears, I think Steve has filed them:roll:


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen x

Have you had a good day Jai ?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen x
> 
> Have you had a good day Jai ?


its been great thanks shell  really good, i fell asleep after dinner XD
thought i would at some point , but when i want to sleep takes ages...grrrrr
just having a think what i want to spend my christmas money on lol can never think of things for me, can think of stuff for the pets or my mum XD
is josh feeling any better?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Well thankfully Ellie is back to her normal self this morning - yesterday she was like a washed-out dishrag and struggled to even find the enthusiasm to open her presents! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon all. I fell asleep after christmas dinner too:lol2:
Im glad to hear Ellie is back to normal:2thumb:
Josh had his ear drop in and they are no longer itchy, I just have to persuade him that he does need them in twice a day, he really hates them getting done.


----------



## ditta

babydices secret santa present from vicky!!!!!!!erm babydice was snoozing and her presents were occupied!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

openin her presents was all a bit too much for her bless


----------



## feorag

Poor Ditta - was yer kn*ckered??? :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Poor Ditta - was yer kn*ckered??? :lol2:


 
i dragged her outta bed too early, this was only half hour after she'd gotten up!


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, its forecast snow overnight so I hope they are wrong as Im sick of the stuff:bash: Ive been at the sanctuary today and it was very cold and bleak, even the chickens and ducks dont want to come out of their houses.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

look what goes with my necklace




and look what i got to put my lovely feorag jewellery in



and just for kicks heres my new funky leggins n top :flrt:
and my new hair


----------



## feorag

Wow! You did all right this Christmas, Cat! :2thumb: 

Loving the jewellery box and the funky tights!! And you're still looking skinny to me!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Wow! You did all right this Christmas, Cat! :2thumb:
> 
> Loving the jewellery box and the funky tights!! And you're still looking skinny to me!


 
i know, im well impressed with my presents! 
thanks eileen but feel like a right fat heffer! need a quick fix, QUICK!


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell, Cat if you're a heifer I must be a feckin' elephant! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Bloody hell, Cat if you're a heifer I must be a feckin' elephant! :lol2:


trust me, i look ok from the front but profile i look huge!!
as much as i love my presents, wish someone had gotten me liposuction! min you, birthdays comin up soon so maybe ill get it then :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm the same only worse - from the front I look fat, from the side I look feckin' enormous - like Jabba the Hutt! :roll:

You don't wanna be doing that lipo thing though! Ewww!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I'm the same only worse - from the front I look fat, from the side I look feckin' enormous - like Jabba the Hutt! :roll:
> 
> You don't wanna be doing that lipo thing though! Ewww!!


ill pretty much do anythin to get rid of this remainin fat eileen! speakin with mum, we both think i may need a tummy tuck anyway at some point, as i have a flap of loose skin round my middle that wont go with exercise


----------



## Shell195

Cat I dont think it matters which way you view you from, you are slim.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Cat I dont think it matters which way you view you from, you are slim.


we'll have to agree to disagree shell :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I LOVE that coat, Cat!!  A girl at work has one... *jealous*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys!

I had an ok Charistmas. I just can't be arsed with all the hype & crap, all for one day! Im a 29 year old grinch, as well as a self-confessed ungrateful barsteward! :lol2:

I got some DVDs from Clark, which I wasn't keen on. I guessed he might have got me some DVDs but thought he would have got me some Disney films or Meerkat Manor (what with all the Meerkat hints he's been getting of late!), but he got me BBC's The Life Of Mammals & Life In Cold Blood. 

Then my mum got me a pair of trainers........................a size too small! 

As Catherine Tate's swearing nan character would say, "what a load of old shit!"


----------



## ami_j

lol bah humbug col 
guess what,you wont be the only on with monkeys soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol bah humbug col
> guess what,you wont be the only on with monkeys soon


Ooo, explain!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

I was in bed fast asleep until Sophie came in and made the dogs bark. I was then awake and coughing so needed a drink so thought I would have toast too:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I was in bed fast asleep until Sophie came in and made the dogs bark. I was then awake and coughing so needed a drink so thought I would have toast too:lol2:


:lol2: why not hun!


----------



## ami_j

:lol2: gettng some teeny tiny monkeys rofl


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2: gettng some teeny tiny monkeys rofl


Explain further...... :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Explain further...... :lol2:


not much to explain really other than im awaiting some lil monkeys hahaha


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> not much to explain really other than im awaiting some lil monkeys hahaha


What kind of lil monkeys?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> What kind of lil monkeys?


these special aquatic ones LOL sorry col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> these special aquatic ones LOL sorry col


Ahh, sea monkeys??? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ahh, sea monkeys??? :lol2:


:lol2: yeah


----------



## Shell195

Arent sea monkeys brine shrimp? The USA adverts used to make me laugh as they made out they were trainable:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

u mean i have been misold?


lol brine shrimp doesnt sound as magic


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> u mean i have been misold?
> 
> 
> lol brine shrimp doesnt sound as magic


 
Sorry Jai you wont be able to dress them up or feed them lollipops:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Sorry Jai you wont be able to dress them up or feed them lollipops:whistling2:


bugger i best send all that crap back then


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> bugger i best send all that crap back then


 
Have you ever had Triops? I love them, they remind me of mini horseshoe crabs:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2: yeah


:lol2: was going to say, you kept that quiet!


----------



## Shell195

I think Im off to bed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Have you ever had Triops? I love them, they remind me of mini horseshoe crabs:flrt:


i was gonna get them the short lifespan put me off tho

haha col  
i better sleep eek night guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight ladies xx


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

:gasp: You are a grinch aren't you! :gasp:

We had a very lazy day here - did absolutely beggar all but sit and eat! *shrugs*

I'm just off to post a thread asking for help with the rats cos there's murder going on there and it's got so bad now that I think I'm gonna have to do something! :sad:


----------



## ditta

:whip:go to the shop for supplies.....my car wont start and cats has a flat tyre:whip::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> :whip:go to the shop for supplies.....my car wont start and cats has a flat tyre:whip::bash::bash::bash:


you forgot to mention it was the tyre i got le than a fortnight ago for christmas!:bash:


----------



## feorag

Something not right there then!

Jen/Jaime have you got any suggestions for me please? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/626166-rat-advice-needed-please.html


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. We have rain and lots of slush so I came home from the sanctuary with wet feet :bash:
Cat, maybe you drove over a nail or something which is why the new tyre is now flat.
Eileen, I wish I could offer you rat advice but you know my problems already :blush:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Something not right there then!
> 
> Jen/Jaime have you got any suggestions for me please? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/626166-rat-advice-needed-please.html


minor fighting isnt normally a problem but this sounds like its definately beyond that  theres a few suggestions i have that may help 

first is split the two, this does give you the issue of lone rats later on in life however , though hamish sounds in a sorry state so seems like a viable option

second suggestion is castrating jeemy...it sounds like he is the instigator and its possible thats what dougal is reacting too...castration doesnt always work, theres tardak which if its an hormonal thing would work and if thats succesful then castration could be considered , although i dont know if it would be as expensive as castration

castration and having jeemy live with a doe or two (not sure how your feeling on more, and there is the chance that he might be bolshy with them, obviously trying him with does first would be advisable) 

removing jeemy may make things calm down or it could make dougal keep acting the same way to be top rat, its normal to pin as its a dominance act but theres over dominance , as it sounds like hamish is submitting...

hmmm its a toughy, you do get rats that rub each other up the wrong way, my trouble and gonzo are a perfect example of that, gonzo loved to try and play with trouble who would have a major temper tantrum, now they are in two groups things are alot more harmonious. 

dont be discouraged, these things can work  rats are just like people some are more keen to live nicely than others 
hope that helps anyway you can always ask me specific questions if needed


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. We have rain and lots of slush so I came home from the sanctuary with wet feet :bash:
> Cat, maybe you drove over a nail or something which is why the new tyre is now flat.
> Eileen, I wish I could offer you rat advice but you know my problems already :blush:


cant see any nails though, its a bit funny that its that tyre that keeps goin down


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just noticed the cat shutup with the chi tag on here.....who the hell put that on? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cant see any nails though, its a bit funny that its that tyre that keeps goin down


 
Complain to the place you bought it from:bash:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just noticed the cat shutup with the chi tag on here.....who the hell put that on? :lol2:


 
I think you ask your wifey:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just noticed the cat shutup with the chi tag on here.....who the hell put that on? :lol2:


it was tom , he did it MONTHS ago


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

the bitch, ill have him :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cat Ive not heard you nagging for a chi for a while now:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, Eileen.... I went to respond to your thread, but got distracted, responded when I got back to the computer and Jaime has suggested tardak, as well *lol*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Cat Ive not heard you nagging for a chi for a while now:gasp:


 ive given up now shell  she obviously doesnt love me enough


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive given up now shell  she obviously doesnt love me enough


 

More like she doesnt have the money for one


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> More like she doesnt have the money for one


if she loved me enough she'd find the money :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if she loved me enough she'd find the money :lol2:


 

Bad girl:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :gasp: You are a grinch aren't you! :gasp:


I am, I admit it! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Atari is SUCH a little sod :lol2: had chinese for tea and he went on the sofa arm, stole a noodle and tried to run off down the back of the sofa with it...so i caught him, got half of it off him and he practicly swallowed the second bit so i couldnt take that off him too THEN had a look on his face that was clearly smug :lol2: just had to stop him doing it again too


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Atari is SUCH a little sod :lol2: had chinese for tea and he went on the sofa arm, stole a noodle and tried to run off down the back of the sofa with it...so i caught him, got half of it off him and he practicly swallowed the second bit so i couldnt take that off him too THEN had a look on his face that was clearly smug :lol2: just had to stop him doing it again too


 

Sounds cute:flrt: Hes so used to getting spoilt he thinks you should share everything:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Sounds cute:flrt: Hes so used to getting spoilt he thinks you should share everything:lol2:


now ive moved the dish he wants to be in everything else :lol2: hes posting on his facebook about how unfair i am :whistling2::lol2: all while im sat with my leg in the air so he can run along it


----------



## Zoo-Man

We went to visit our friends Ben & Chloe in Halifax this afternoon. We met them last year when we went on holiday to Corfu. They were on our flight & in the same apartment block, so after a couple of days we got talking, & ended up doing things together every day for the whole 2 weeks & became great friends. Chloe is now pregnant & has just found out it is a boy, so we took them some baby clothes.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> We went to visit our friends Ben & Chloe in Halifax this afternoon. We met them last year when we went on holiday to Corfu. They were on our flight & in the same apartment block, so after a couple of days we got talking, & ended up doing things together every day for the whole 2 weeks & became great friends. Chloe is now pregnant & has just found out it is a boy, so we took them some baby clothes.


awwwww:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awwwww:flrt:


They are as mad as a box of frogs, but we love em! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> They are as mad as a box of frogs, but we love em! :lol2:


best kind of ppl!:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> best kind of ppl!:2thumb:


Aye! 

Im full of a cold, felt rough when I woke up this morning with a sore throat & blocked nose. Oh dear, hope it isn't a lingerer!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye!
> 
> Im full of a cold, felt rough when I woke up this morning with a sore throat & blocked nose. Oh dear, hope it isn't a lingerer!


aww poor col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aww poor col


Don't worry, Im tough, I can take it! :2thumb:

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Don't worry, Im tough, I can take it! :2thumb:
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2:
theres gonna be cute baby big cats on animal planet. eeee im recording it cos im tired now and its on for the next few hours


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> theres gonna be cute baby big cats on animal planet. eeee im recording it cos im tired now and its on for the next few hours


I sooo miss Animal Planet! Our Sky TV was cut off cos we coudln't pay the 2 months worth of bill (nearly £80). Then a few weeks later, we got a letter from Sky saying if we come back to them, they will halve our outstanding bill amount! :lol2: We haven't gone back, so its just the freeview channels we have now.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I sooo miss Animal Planet! Our Sky TV was cut off cos we coudln't pay the 2 months worth of bill (nearly £80). Then a few weeks later, we got a letter from Sky saying if we come back to them, they will halve our outstanding bill amount! :lol2: We haven't gone back, so its just the freeview channels we have now.


awww i dno how i would cope without animal planet and comedy central tbh lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww i dno how i would cope without animal planet and comedy central tbh lol


Animal Planet, Nat Geo Wild & Sky One are what I miss most!


----------



## ami_j

i wish tigers had neoteny...think of the potential...


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> awww i dno how i would cope without animal planet and comedy central tbh lol


Those are the two most popular channels in our house, too!! Oh, and the Disney Channel :blush:


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> aww poor col


Don't feel sorry for him!!! It's his own fault, he never put a coat on(even in this weather) and then when he gets a cold he feels sorry for himself!!! :bash::bash: 



Zoo-Man said:


> Don't worry, Im tough, I can take it! :2thumb:
> 
> :lol2:


:roll2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

CE1985F said:


> Don't feel sorry for him!!! It's his own fault, he never put a coat on(even in this weather) and then when he gets a cold he feels sorry for himself!!! :bash::bash:



Gary does the exact same thing!!! The only time he actually wears a coat is if he's gonna be outside for more than 15 minutes!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

We've just booked Diesel in to have his man berries removed..... He's only got two days left with 'em!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Gary does the exact same thing!!! The only time he actually wears a coat is if he's gonna be outside for more than 15 minutes!! :bash:


Colin only wears one if i tell him too!




Amalthea said:


> We've just booked Diesel in to have his man berries removed..... He's only got two days left with 'em!!!


Awww, poor little guy!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Well........................................................ I'm a grandmother again for the 4th time!

Darcy Rogers arrived at 5:20 this morning, weighing 7lb 10oz - mother and baby doing fine! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Well........................................................ I'm a grandmother again for the 4th time!
> 
> Darcy Rogers arrived at 5:20 this morning, weighing 7lb 10oz - mother and baby doing fine! :2thumb:


Aww no, what terrible news.





















You'll need to buy more xmas presents:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Well........................................................ I'm a grandmother again for the 4th time!
> 
> Darcy Rogers arrived at 5:20 this morning, weighing 7lb 10oz - mother and baby doing fine! :2thumb:


 
Congratulations:flrt::flrt:
I didnt realise that she was due so soon:gasp:
Love her name too:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Don't feel sorry for him!!! It's his own fault, he never put a coat on(even in this weather) and then when he gets a cold he feels sorry for himself!!! :bash::bash:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll2::lol2:


Ssshh you, gob-shite! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Well........................................................ I'm a grandmother again for the 4th time!
> 
> Darcy Rogers arrived at 5:20 this morning, weighing 7lb 10oz - mother and baby doing fine! :2thumb:


Congratulations Eileen! And well done to mum! :no1:


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> You'll need to buy more xmas presents:lol2:


Tell me about it!! :roll:

She wasn't actually due until New Years Eve, so a couple of days early, but that's good! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

a cold is due to a virus so a coat wouldnt make much difference tbf lol


----------



## ami_j

congrats eileen  bet your well thrilled specially with all the worry at the begining


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> a cold is due to a virus so a coat wouldnt make much difference tbf lol


 
Good point Jai:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I had an ok Charistmas. I just can't be arsed with all the hype & crap, all for one day! Im a 29 year old grinch, as well as a self-confessed ungrateful barsteward! :lol2:
> 
> I got some DVDs from Clark, which I wasn't keen on. I guessed he might have got me some DVDs but thought he would have got me some Disney films or Meerkat Manor (what with all the Meerkat hints he's been getting of late!), but he got me BBC's The Life Of Mammals & Life In Cold Blood.
> 
> Then my mum got me a pair of trainers........................a size too small!
> 
> As Catherine Tate's swearing nan character would say, "what a load of old shit!"


i got cold blood 2 xmasses ago and watch it regularly i loves that dvd



Shell195 said:


> Have you ever had Triops? I love them, they remind me of mini horseshoe crabs:flrt:


oooo i had some of these and thought exactly the same shell they where very fun to watch i thought



ami_j said:


> i was gonna get them the short lifespan put me off tho
> 
> haha col
> i better sleep eek night guys


they only live about two weeks if i remembr right but they almost always lay eggs during this time and you just let the substrate dry out and put more water in to hatch them out



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the bitch, ill have him :lol2:


you'll never catch me:Na_Na_Na_Na: 



feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Well........................................................ I'm a grandmother again for the 4th time!
> 
> Darcy Rogers arrived at 5:20 this morning, weighing 7lb 10oz - mother and baby doing fine! :2thumb:


gongratulations eileen but shouldn't you chang your sig now:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ahh well ive ordered sea monkeys now , maybe next time


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ahh well ive ordered sea monkeys now , maybe next time


i got some sea monkeys but they never hatched, found out my little brother and cusin had spilt they water out so refilled it with tap water little sods, you can buy big tubs of rine shrip eggs from some aquatic shops, maybe if you need some more in future it would save sending away again


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> congrats eileen  bet your well thrilled specially with all the worry at the begining


Very true Jaime, thank goodness she's here now and everything is OK, cos there's always that tiny worry that they might have missed something! :gasp:



tomwilson said:


> gongratulations eileen but shouldn't you chang your sig now:whistling2:


Thanks Tom and you're right - need to do that now I suppose!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i got some sea monkeys but they never hatched, found out my little brother and cusin had spilt they water out so refilled it with tap water little sods, you can buy big tubs of rine shrip eggs from some aquatic shops, maybe if you need some more in future it would save sending away again


are they A. salina × nyos though? i know theres various different types, and they arent that expensive tbh


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Very true Jaime, thank goodness she's here now and everything is OK, cos there's always that tiny worry that they might have missed something! :gasp:
> 
> Thanks Tom and you're right - need to do that now I suppose!


oh i bet ,bet a huge sigh of relief was let out earlier huh
seen any pics yet?


----------



## feorag

Yes, she sent me a photo first thing to my mobile - little swollen lump she was! Bless! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> are they A. salina × nyos though? i know theres various different types, and they arent that expensive tbh


no idea tbh i had som years ago to feed my tropical fish but threw it away when i got jaws as the salt in their bodies could of killed him if he ate then as catfish have extremey low tollerence for salt


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> i got some sea monkeys but they never hatched, found out my little brother and cusin had spilt they water out so refilled it with tap water little sods, you can buy big tubs of rine shrip eggs from some aquatic shops, maybe if you need some more in future it would save sending away again


Brine shrimp is mostly sold in plastic bags much like live bloodworm and will not be the best specimens to be kept as 'pets'. 

They are a type of Crustecean so are mostly found in salt water with a salinity of around 1.022 - 1.026 which keeping them in any less would be bad for their health and drastically reduce their size and life, as you probably wont know it takes 15molts and various stages before reaching adulthood. When kept in the correct salinity levels they can grow as large as 20mm and produce a lot more and healthier eggs.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes, she sent me a photo first thing to my mobile - little swollen lump she was! Bless! :flrt:


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Brine shrimp is mostly sold in plastic bags much like live bloodworm and will not be the best specimens to be kept as 'pets'.
> 
> They are a type of Crustecean so are mostly found in salt water with a salinity of around 1.022 - 1.026 which keeping them in any less would be bad for their health and drastically reduce their size and life, as you probably wont know it takes 15molts and various stages before reaching adulthood. When kept in the correct salinity levels they can grow as large as 20mm and produce a lot more and healthier eggs.


these where deffinately the eggs jakey and i did actually know the rest matey: victory:


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> these where deffinately the eggs jakey and i did actually know the rest matey: victory:


When you kept them what was your waterchange/salinity checks and types of salt you used? Would be interesting to know as I plan on creating another culture.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> When you kept them what was your waterchange/salinity checks and types of salt you used? Would be interesting to know as I plan on creating another culture.


i didn't do any changes and the salt was in with the eggs i put them in a cup and drained it after a few days and fed them to the fishes whn i needed more i repeated. it was a huge bottle


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats, Eileen!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I forgot to tell you all, I got a christmas present from Clark's mum - a gift voucher for Appy Feet! Where you get a fishy foot treatment! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

They've got that in the Trafford ceter and at the Bolton market place... SOOOO tempted! Bet it's awesome!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> They've got that in the Trafford ceter and at the Bolton market place... SOOOO tempted! Bet it's awesome!


Ones just opened in Preston. Im going to wait til Mikey, Clark's little brother, either has the money or gets a gift voucher for it, & do it with him. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ooh, colin - you'll have to tell us what it's like!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Ooh, colin - you'll have to tell us what it's like!


Not sure when I will go for it, but the gift voucher expires Decembe 2011, so I have plenty of time to wait for Mikey to get sorted & come with me. Clark's mum said she is going to come along & take photos! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

i could never do that i have really sensitive feet, sent my ex flying off my bed cos he touched my foot and i reflex kicked him :lol2: he had to grab the mattress so he didnt fall on the floor :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i could never do that i have really sensitive feet, sent my ex flying off my bed cos he touched my foot and i reflex kicked him :lol2: he had to grab the mattress so he didnt fall on the floor :lol2:


:lol2: Clark is like that, he hates his feet being touched & automatically kicks out!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: Clark is like that, he hates his feet being touched & automatically kicks out!


you can just imagine the fish flying through the air if you took him huh lol


----------



## _jake_

Doctor fish rock!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Doctor fish rock!


I think they look a bit like Sucking Loach, which I hate!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you can just imagine the fish flying through the air if you took him huh lol


:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> I think they look a bit like Sucking Loach, which I hate!


Doctor fish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Doctor fish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


you should getsome jakey


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you should getsome jakey


Can just imagine Jake sat with his feet in his aquarium :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Can just imagine Jake sat with his feet in his aquarium :lol2:


:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Watching funny videos on Youtube.

Love this little girls answer...
YouTube - When a 3 year old is asked about monsters


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another funny kid!
YouTube - Blood


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Watching funny videos on Youtube.
> 
> Love this little girls answer...
> YouTube - When a 3 year old is asked about monsters



it will kick MY ass?

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> it will kick MY ass?
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Its sooo funny!!!! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

theres some excellant ones on youtube haha 
put in this is what i do i sit on you col LMAO


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Ssshh you, gob-shite! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
You ssssshhh!!!! :whip::whip::whip:


----------



## Shell195

Morning


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone - my laptop is playing up something rotten and it's sometimes taking me ages to just get it to boot up! :roll:

Having finally done I've been concentrating on getting all my necessary stuff off and stored onto the big computer just in case one day it won't go on again! :roll:

The family have gone and peace reigneth once more in the Welsh household!

I love it when they come and I *looooooooovvvvvveee *it when they go! :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Hi everyone - my laptop is playing up something rotten and it's sometimes taking me ages to just get it to boot up! :roll:
> 
> Having finally done I've been concentrating on getting all my necessary stuff off and stored onto the big computer just in case one day it won't go on again! :roll:
> 
> The family have gone and peace reigneth once more in the Welsh household!
> 
> I love it when they come and I *looooooooovvvvvveee *it when they go! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: It's like stand at the door looking tres sad :sad: waving goodbye and then close the door and 


*YIPPEE!!! *



*FREEDOM!!! :rotfl: :roll2:*


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> theres some excellant ones on youtube haha
> put in this is what i do i sit on you col LMAO


:lol2: what a wierdo he is!!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: what a wierdo he is!!!


isn't it horribly catchy lol


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone I am home lol didnt get to get online at all over the xmas break and whilst away had problems with some malicious swine so will have to call police tomorrow to report all that has happened. 
Also had someone say my dogs were barking all the time i was away which is funny as they havent been here as my mate took them to hers for the duration coming back to sort the cats each day don't you just love a**holes who just love to wait till you are not here to start oh well lets hope the new year will be better.
Got all the missing xmas cards that hadnt arrived before i left so thank you everyone for them they are all great.
Oh Col I saw the most lovely little 9 month old chihuahua today he wanted to come home with me lol, he looked jsut like Lolly.


----------



## ami_j

crossposted...this is the best thing ever lmao

This is a great freebie to treat all the fuzzbutts (and other non fuzzy pets too)!

Zooplus is giving a £6 discount and free delivery to new customers when you use the code 0811MVC6GBPAM 

When you get to the checkout there is already a code in there so you need to change it to this one to get the fab discount.

No minimum order value so lots of great bargains to be snapped up.









Sorry if this is in the wrong place or not allowed I've not been here for some time, but thought you might all like this offer!

when they say no minimum that counts for under 6 quid :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> crossposted...this is the best thing ever lmao
> 
> This is a great freebie to treat all the fuzzbutts (and other non fuzzy pets too)!
> 
> Zooplus is giving a £6 discount and free delivery to new customers when you use the code 0811MVC6GBPAM
> 
> When you get to the checkout there is already a code in there so you need to change it to this one to get the fab discount.
> 
> No minimum order value so lots of great bargains to be snapped up. image
> 
> Sorry if this is in the wrong place or not allowed I've not been here for some time, but thought you might all like this offer!
> 
> when they say no minimum that counts for under 6 quid :whistling2:


 
It wont let me use it as Ive bought off them before:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! That's handy, Jai!!! May go do a bit of crittery shopping


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone I am home lol didnt get to get online at all over the xmas break and whilst away had problems with some malicious swine so will have to call police tomorrow to report all that has happened.
> Also had someone say my dogs were barking all the time i was away which is funny as they havent been here as my mate took them to hers for the duration coming back to sort the cats each day don't you just love a**holes who just love to wait till you are not here to start oh well lets hope the new year will be better.
> Got all the missing xmas cards that hadnt arrived before i left so thank you everyone for them they are all great.
> Oh Col I saw the most lovely little 9 month old chihuahua today he wanted to come home with me lol, he looked jsut like Lolly.


 
Hi Sammy, sorry you didnt have a nice relaxing christmas


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> It wont let me use it as Ive bought off them before:bash:


oh boo  got a friend willing to let you use their comp? 


Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! That's handy, Jai!!! May go do a bit of crittery shopping


haha no probs , didnt think they would actually send it pmsl


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> oh boo  got a friend willing to let you use their comp?
> 
> haha no probs , didnt think they would actually send it pmsl


 


Hmmmm dunno, I tried on my Steves but I think its the address that stopping it going through:devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Hi Sammy, sorry you didnt have a nice relaxing christmas


The time away was great had lovely time with Glyn's family even though I was ill for two days whilst up there scaring mum half to death as was micro sleeping and she thought I would end up in hospital as I couldnt keep awake. But had phone call from house sitter saying about letter coming through door from landlords sayng either it ceases or i have to rehome dogs or be evicted so will have a word with them tomorrow as I have been here nearly 9 years and never had a complaint before, but there are three new dogs in block and it seems mine are getting the blame as only mine are known to be here. And I have found out smene is banging on the window at all hours of night and day then running off so wonder if my ex is starting now his harrassment order has run out.
But will say Xmas was lovely seeing Karen and how well she is doing since her stroke as she is now able to walk a little with a stick and although she has had to have an operation on her foot to straighten it she is able to talk alot clearer and has even made her own xmas cards again this year.And our nephew Connor is growing so fast he is 2 and is quite a character is going to be tall like his dad.

I maanged to get soem great bargains on that offer from Jai which is grear as needed food for furries and xmas treats fro dogs and cats


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hmmmm dunno, I tried on my Steves but I think its the address that stopping it going through:devil:


im not sure tbh not tried it with a different address, the ppl on the site think its ip linked so idk lol


----------



## Amalthea

Think I may get the puds this:

Plush Hammock for Wall Mounting: Great Deals on Cat Beds at zooplus

WANTS THIS!!!

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/pet_supplies_specials/sale/cat_clearance/clearance_cat_trees/189309


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Think I may get the puds this:
> 
> Plush Hammock for Wall Mounting: Great Deals on Cat Beds at zooplus
> 
> WANTS THIS!!!
> 
> Large Cat Trees: great selection at zooplus: Wave Climber Cat Tree


wow thats big haha


----------



## Amalthea

Zooplus have some brilliant scratch posts... I just love that one, cuz it uses the "un-useable" space above the door.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Zooplus have some brilliant scratch posts... I just love that one, cuz it uses the "un-useable" space above the door.


 
Dennis would love that scratcher, he already sit on top of the doors ready to jump on the first unsuspecting person :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Dennis would love that scratcher as he already sit on top of the doors ready to jump on the first unsuspecting person :lol2:


Then it's perfect for him!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Bought the hammock thingy-ma-jig for the puds


----------



## sammy1969

I can see Nero laying in wait to pounce on us as we pass through the door with that as he is such a little swine lol but would be great fun for him and Figaro to play on, although Figaro has taken to pouncing on Dante when he is lead in the dogs basket lol


----------



## Amalthea

It'd be a nice escape for 'em from Diesel, I think


----------



## sammy1969

Mine just ignore the dogs or beat the up lol I feel sorry for the dogs lol they get battered and dont retaliate at all they are too soft


----------



## Amalthea

Louis mainly just ignores Diesel (kinda pretends he's not really there *lol*), Bindi treats him like her b*tch, and Kallie hates him with a passion...... But because Kallie runs, Diesel chases/herds....


----------



## feorag

Welcome back Sammy and very glad to hear you enjoyed your Christmas, even though you weren't so great and have come back to a bit of bother! :roll:

Things are quiet with the rats at the minute. On Monday when I posted my thread, I had taken Hamish out and put him on his own in the carrier and when I was sitting down on the computer or watching TV he was out with me. That night I put Angus and him in the carrier together and left the 2 young 'uns in the cage.

The next morning I swapped them over and put the old boys in the cage and the youngsters in the carrier, cos there just wasn't any room in my house to bring out the other cage what with the family being here etc. That evening I put the youngsters back in cos I was there to supervise and there was no bother. So when I went to bed that night I did the same again - put the old 'uns in the carrier and left the young 'uns, then swapped them over, then put them all in together at tea-time and again no fights.

I think tonight I'll separate them again and do the same tomorrow, then see how things go. If fights start to break out, then I think it'll be a visit to the vets to try that injection.

I really don't want to have to separate them because I haven't the room for 2 cages downstairs and if one lot go upstairs then they won't get as much attention as they can all have in the living room.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone I am home lol didnt get to get online at all over the xmas break and whilst away had problems with some malicious swine so will have to call police tomorrow to report all that has happened.
> Also had someone say my dogs were barking all the time i was away which is funny as they havent been here as my mate took them to hers for the duration coming back to sort the cats each day don't you just love a**holes who just love to wait till you are not here to start oh well lets hope the new year will be better.
> Got all the missing xmas cards that hadnt arrived before i left so thank you everyone for them they are all great.
> *Oh Col I saw the most lovely little 9 month old chihuahua today he wanted to come home with me lol, he looked jsut like Lolly*.


And why didn't you steal him, mmm??? :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a good plan, Eileen!!! Keep us updated on things *fingers crossed*


----------



## feorag

Well I'm just hoping it's diffusing the situation Jen and hopefully it seems to be working.

Hamish and angus were both cuddled up together in the little tray at tea-time when i put the young boys in and they joined them. I watched tonight as Angus was mooching about and Jeemy went and sit in the litter tray with Hamish. I sat on the settee watching them carefully, waiting to see if Jeemy tried it on, but he didn't. He just sat beside Hamish! So maybe it's working. I'm happy to carry on and separate them when I'm out of the room for as long as it takes, because I worry about the damage they can do to each other if a fight breaks out when I'm not there.

Barry said on Monday morning he went over and broke up the fight 4 times and it started again as soon as he walked away! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

If you can just get them through this hormonal stage, they should settle back down themselves..... The babies are just growing up now and showing their stuff.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> If you can just get them through this hormonal stage, they should settle back down themselves..... The babies are just growing up now and showing their stuff.


 

I think thats the problem I had with the 3 Rex boys, they eventually settled with the 2 hoodeds but sadly they were old and I have now lost them both. The poor nekkid boys looked like something out of a horror film which is why I took them out and the 2 berkie boys were just to dominant with everyone


----------



## feorag

That's what I'm hoping - the young 'uns will be just under and just over 9 months now so presumably in their prime, whereas the old 'uns are 'past it' :lol2:

If a fight breaks out then I'll ask my vet to try the injection you suggested and try and live it out. I really think it would be a backward step to separate them totally now, because I might never get them back together again.

Anyway I'm off to bed cos I'm totally cream crackered - haven't done a thing, apart from a couple of afternoons shopping with Shirley and feeding the family for the last 5 days and I'm more tired! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's what I'm hoping - the young 'un will be just under and just over 9 months now so presumably in the prime, whereas the old 'uns are 'past it' :lol2:
> 
> If a fight breaks out then I'll ask my vet to try the injection you suggested and try and live it out. I really think it would be a backward step to separate them totally now, because I might never get them back together again.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed cos I'm totally cream crackered - haven't done a thing, apart from a couple of afternoons shopping with Shirley and feeding the family for the last 5 days and I'm more tired! :gasp:


 
Night Eileen x


----------



## Amalthea

Ditto... Am knackered.... Gotta be up stupidly early to take the mutt to the vet (he's gotta be there for about 8ish... MEH). Nighty night, everybody!! xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Eileen! x


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> And why didn't you steal him, mmm??? :devil:


I was very temtped till he tried to pee up Glyn's rucksack and then pooped in the station lol, he did follow me onto the train as his mum didnt pick him up ( she did get on too) and he wandered up and down the carriage she had no collar or lead for him so could of got away with it if I was that way inclined.

And my day has jsut been made complete by a phone call from my mum to tell me my cousin has just died of emphysemia. What did I ever do that was so evil.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I was very temtped till he tried to pee up Glyn's rucksack and then pooped in the station lol, he did follow me onto the train as his mum didnt pick him up ( she did get on too) and he wandered up and down the carriage she had no collar or lead for him so could of got away with it if I was that way inclined.
> 
> And my day has jsut been made complete by a phone call from my mum to tell me my cousin has just died of emphysemia. What did I ever do that was so evil.


 
Im so sorry to hear this  Its not been a good year has it
*Hugs*


----------



## Shell195

Its looking even more likely that I will be fostering a 10 month old chocolate point Siamese boy called Sidney. He was kept in isolation by his previous owner as a young stud boy and is really freaked out by everything. He has started flipping over on his back and threatening the girls at the sanctuary, who are now afraid of him.


----------



## sammy1969

It sure hasnt Shell at least it is nearly over and hopefully the next will be alot better as it cant get much worse


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I was very temtped till he tried to pee up Glyn's rucksack and then pooped in the station lol, he did follow me onto the train as his mum didnt pick him up ( she did get on too) and he wandered up and down the carriage she had no collar or lead for him so could of got away with it if I was that way inclined.
> 
> And my day has jsut been made complete by a phone call from my mum to tell me my cousin has just died of emphysemia. What did I ever do that was so evil.


Aww buggar, sorry to hear that Sammy! x


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Its looking even more likely that I will be fostering a 10 month old chocolate point Siamese boy called Sidney. He was kept in isolation by his previous owner as a young stud boy and is really freaked out by everything. He has started flipping over on his back and threatening the girls at the sanctuary, who are now afraid of him.


Awwww no poor little thing but I am sure Aunty Shell wil be able to sort him out


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Awwww no poor little thing but I am sure Aunty Shell wil be able to sort him out


 
I can only hope, at present hes unhomeable but i feel so sorry for him. I was in with him the other day and he relaxed a bit and actually talked to me but nobody else has ever had this reaction.
He needs to be neutered first which hasnt been done yet as he is so upset.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I can only hope, at present hes unhomeable but i feel so sorry for him. I was in with him the other day and he relaxed a bit and actually talked to me but nobody else has ever had this reaction.
> He needs to be neutered first which hasnt been done yet as he is so upset.


Oh thats such a shame! Especially for a Siamese! Such people orientated cats NEED to be around people, not isolated! Poor boy, I hope he improves soon Shell. I reckon you should PM Clark & recommend he come live with us! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I am sure if anyone can bring him round you can Shell you seem to be able to work miracles with pets. 
Col, I am sure Clark will take Shell advice lol and let him go live with you both, and on that note I am off to bed before Clark throttles me


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I am sure if anyone can bring him round you can Shell you seem to be able to work miracles with pets.
> Col, I am sure Clark will take Shell advice lol and let him go live with you both, and on that note I am off to bed before Clark throttles me


:lol2: goodnight hun x


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night xx


Goodnight Shell x


----------



## Amalthea

Jesus Sammy!!! I truly hope next year is much better for you  {{{hugs}}}

Poor boy, Shell!! I'm sure you'll be able to work your magic with him, though 

Just about to take the pup to the vets


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh thats such a shame! Especially for a Siamese! Such people orientated cats NEED to be around people, not isolated! Poor boy, I hope he improves soon Shell. I reckon you should PM Clark & recommend he come live with us! :lol2:





sammy1969 said:


> I am sure if anyone can bring him round you can Shell you seem to be able to work miracles with pets.
> Col, I am sure Clark will take Shell advice lol and let him go live with you both, and on that note I am off to bed before Clark throttles me


 
Anyone who suggest's us having another animal will be throttled by me! Although i could be tempted to have Sarah's last pup if we had the money, he's a beauty. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen, you are gonna be worried all day about your boy


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Sammy, so sorry to hear about your latest bad news - sadly that happens such a lot to people, things just seem to get worse and worse, long before they ever get better, but trust me, they do - eventually! :sad:

It's only about 15 years ago that everyone said to me that things couldn't get any worse than they were at that time and that "this year is going to be a good year for you" - it wasn't - it was worse - a lot worse. However, the next year it did start to get better! 

Went t*ts up again a few years later :lol:, but I just think that's life for some people and maybe you are I are one of those people?

Shell, poor Smeezy - I felt so sorry for him when I read your post, but I agree that if anyone can turn him around you can - so fingers crossed you can give him a bit of courage and teach him to trust people again.

Clark - I'm not going to suggest you get any more animals cos you scare me! :roll2: PMSL!!!!

And finally Jen, hope your special lad's op goes OK, but as Shell says I know you'll be on tenterhooks all day until he's back home with you.


----------



## Shell195

I have been up coughing all night:bash:
Its that warm here today I have all the windows open:gasp:

Haha Animal hospital is on and there are baby kittens crying, Karla is now looking for them:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yes, my lovely family arrived bearing gifts and left leaving colds behind! Poor Barry has wheezed or coughed or both all night! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen, you are gonna be worried all day about your boy





feorag said:


> And finally Jen, hope your special lad's op goes OK, but as Shell says I know you'll be on tenterhooks all day until he's back home with you.


It's so weird without him here...  I can call soon to find out how he's doing...


----------



## feorag

Horrible isn't it? I know it's all routine etc etc, but it doesn't stop you worrying!


----------



## Amalthea

He's doing good and is coming home at 5:10 this afternoon..... So not too much longer now.

When I got one of my cats at home neutered, I was volunteering in the clinic that all our animals were treated in, so I got to sit in on the surgery and do minor tasks. I was there for him when he woke up and sat with him. It was perfect for me and Monster. I hate being home. I should be there for him.....


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...mas-mine-my-boyfriends-house.html#post7527466


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> He's doing good and is coming home at 5:10 this afternoon..... So not too much longer now.
> 
> When I got one of my cats at home neutered, I was volunteering in the clinic that all our animals were treated in, so I got to sit in on the surgery and do minor tasks. I was there for him when he woke up and sat with him. It was perfect for me and Monster. I hate being home. I should be there for him.....


When I had Briagha neutered I told my vet he had to be treated with kid gloves and cuddled lots because I didn't want him put off vets etc for the showbench, so he said "OK come and handle him yourself", so I did.

He came him the sedative and I just sat down and cuddled him until he was 'asleep' and then watched the vet do the operation and bring him around (in those days they didn't use generals) and then I took him home again! I much preferred it that way!


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* It was great being there for my Monster... He was very much a Mama's Boy who actually called for "MOOOOOM" (it was a meow he saved just for me and it really did sound like Mom), so I sat with him and calmed him down when he got upset. I still miss that cat!! he's the one who went missing when I came here (I was going to have him brought over, but he went looking for me before I was able to).

Diesel is home and feeling very sorry for himself... Never seen him this quiet!!


----------



## sammy1969

Well after everything else that happened last night I must admit I had the nicest greeting when we went to bed last night all thanx to my two little boys Nero and Figaro. Went in to find Nero on my pillows and when i sat to undress he came and sat beside me refusing to move when i went to turn down the bed to get in so ended up dragging him on top of the duvet halfway down the bed and then had a few minutes play as tried to get into bed. Figaro then appeared as Nero went to find out what Glyn was up to and proceeded to turn into a 4 week old kitten for the first time in two years and jump on my feet and hands which were under the duvet and then lead on his back legs wide apart for me to tickle his tummy, I then had both Nero and Figaro decide I was their mum and had both of them knead and suckle on my arms and then Nero went to Glyn to suckle on him lol. We both then got kisses from them both and had them both snuggle up with us and go to sleep which made me feel brilliant and relaxed andhappy after everything else that had happened and made me appreciate all the love they give without question or reason. This morning I felt like I could face another day just because of their love even though I had no joy with trying to sort out the complaints about the dogs till the new year


----------



## Amalthea

That's the wonderful thing about critters, isn't it?  They really know when they need to give their human parents a little bit extra love... And they never ask for anything in return. I truly don't understand how people get through difficult times without furkids to help them.


----------



## sammy1969

So true Jen I was at rock bottom by the end of yesterday and to be honest in tears and yet after 20 minutes of their love and affection I knew I could go on as my furkids were there to help me through.
Oh and I am glad your little one is home and ok.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> So true Jen I was at rock bottom by the end of yesterday and to be honest in tears and yet after 20 minutes of their love and affection I knew I could go on as my furkids were there to help me through.
> Oh and I am glad your little one is home and ok.


aww

msn nao?^^


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> So true Jen I was at rock bottom by the end of yesterday and to be honest in tears and yet after 20 minutes of their love and affection I knew I could go on as my furkids were there to help me through.
> *Oh and I am glad your little one is home and ok*.


Thanx  He's not himself at all, though.... So we shall see how he's doing tomorrow. The nurse said we have to keep him quiet for 10 days!!! I just don't see how that's gonna happen. And only short on lead walks only.... Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight......


----------



## sammy1969

Awww i know what oyu mean they never do as they are supposed to and when Storm had his op done i couldnt keep him still at all


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That's the wonderful thing about critters, isn't it?  They really know when they need to give their human parents a little bit extra love... And they never ask for anything in return. I truly don't understand how people get through difficult times without furkids to help them.


It is indeed - Jen! They do seem to know when you need a little TLC!

Glad Diesel is home and everything's OK. I don't remember being told to keep Skye quiet for 10 days though!


----------



## Amalthea

I seriously don't see it happening.... We'll try for a couple days, but I think that's as much quiet as Diesel can manage. The nurse said only two 15 minute walks a day and not to be let off lead!! I know my dog and that just won't work.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i got member of the month at the gym! well impressed! gotta go have ma mug shot taken tomorrow so they can plaster it all over the club hehe


----------



## Amalthea

Cat, are either of you heading to the wholesalers within the next couple of days?? We're gonna need to replace Diesel's harness if we're to walk him on lead and it's an expensive one if bought from [email protected] He wears the halti harness (not the head harness.. the body one).


And congrats!!!!  How do they decide who wins? 

Diesel's pain meds must be wearing off, cuz he's whimpering a lot. And whomever shaved, cut, and stitched him needs a smack!!! He's covered in grazes and razor burn and the incision is about 3 inches long. I've never seen a neuter look so horrible  He's all swollen and purple, too... My poor boy!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Cat, are either of you heading to the wholesalers within the next couple of days?? We're gonna need to replace Diesel's harness if we're to walk him on lead and it's an expensive one if bought from [email protected] He wears the halti harness (not the head harness.. the body one).
> 
> 
> And congrats!!!!  How do they decide who wins?
> 
> Diesel's pain meds must be wearing off, cuz he's whimpering a lot. And whomever shaved, cut, and stitched him needs a smack!!! He's covered in grazes and razor burn and the incision is about 3 inches long. I've never seen a neuter look so horrible  He's all swollen and purple, too... My poor boy!!!


 

Well done you:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Cat, are either of you heading to the wholesalers within the next couple of days?? We're gonna need to replace Diesel's harness if we're to walk him on lead and it's an expensive one if bought from [email protected] He wears the halti harness (not the head harness.. the body one).
> 
> 
> And congrats!!!!  How do they decide who wins?
> 
> Diesel's pain meds must be wearing off, cuz he's whimpering a lot. And whomever shaved, cut, and stitched him needs a smack!!! He's covered in grazes and razor burn and the incision is about 3 inches long. I've never seen a neuter look so horrible  He's all swollen and purple, too... My poor boy!!!


 
think the wholesalers is shut til tuesday hun with it bein new year.

the gym.... the workers have meetings n apparently as a group they put me forward!


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!! Congrats! 

Damn! I just don't see how we're gonna be able to keep him calm on lead without his harness.... Crap, crap, crap!!!


----------



## Shell195

Im off work tomorow so Im getting the room ready for Sidney smeezy who was castrated today. The vets said he was evil when they handled him and he had to be sedated before they knocked him out. I tried to stroke him tonight and he really did mean to carry out the threats he was indicating. Im really going to have my work cut out with him and cant believe the breeder ever thought he would be a good stud cat:bash:
Im really hoping I can turn this boy around and find him a special home(my friend originally said she would have him as she lost her sealpoint boy a while ago, but shes scared of him)
If I cant turn him around it looks like I will be stuck with a feral siamese:gasp:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i got member of the month at the gym! well impressed! gotta go have ma mug shot taken tomorrow so they can plaster it all over the club hehe


Well done Cat, I was gonna ask what you had to do to win it, but you explained later! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Well done you:no1:


Shell? Were you meant to be quoting Cat winning member of the month rather than Jen bewailing poor Diesel's operation site????



Shell195 said:


> Im off work tomorow so Im getting the room ready for Sidney smeezy who was castrated today. The vets said he was evil when they handled him and he had to be sedated before they knocked him out. I tried to stroke him tonight and he really did mean to carry out the threats he was indicating. Im really going to have my work cut out with him and cant believe the breeder ever thought he would be a good stud cat:bash:
> Im really hoping I can turn this boy around and find him a special home(my friend originally said she would have him as she lost her sealpoint boy a while ago, but shes scared of him)
> If I cant turn him around it looks like I will be stuck with a feral siamese:gasp:


To be honest I thought exactly the same when I read it - the bit about what made her think he would be a good stud cat if he's like that when basically he's still a kitten??

I hope you can turn him around - I really do!


----------



## Amalthea

Everything crossed for the little ebil smeezer, Shell!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well done Cat, I was gonna ask what you had to do to win it, but you explained later! :lol2:
> 
> Shell? Were you meant to be quoting Cat winning member of the month rather than Jen bewailing poor Diesel's operation site????
> 
> To be honest I thought exactly the same when I read it - the bit about what made her think he would be a good stud cat if he's like that when basically he's still a kitten??
> 
> I hope you can turn him around - I really do!


 

Whoops, of course I meant Cat, I blame it on my illness:whistling2:

Im hoping to bring the cat home over the weekend and just leave him to settle in before I even attempt to gain his trust.
Im still gobsmacked that the breeder tried to sell this boy for £600:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

That is madness, Shell!!!!

Think we're heading off to bed... taking the poorly puppy with us tonight, I think.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Sammy, so sorry to hear about your latest bad news - sadly that happens such a lot to people, things just seem to get worse and worse, long before they ever get better, but trust me, they do - eventually! :sad:
> 
> It's only about 15 years ago that everyone said to me that things couldn't get any worse than they were at that time and that "this year is going to be a good year for you" - it wasn't - it was worse - a lot worse. However, the next year it did start to get better!
> 
> Went t*ts up again a few years later :lol:, but I just think that's life for some people and maybe you are I are one of those people?
> 
> Shell, poor Smeezy - I felt so sorry for him when I read your post, but I agree that if anyone can turn him around you can - so fingers crossed you can give him a bit of courage and teach him to trust people again.
> 
> *Clark - I'm not going to suggest you get any more animals cos you scare me! *:roll2: PMSL!!!!
> 
> And finally Jen, hope your special lad's op goes OK, but as Shell says I know you'll be on tenterhooks all day until he's back home with you.


And thats without seeing his face!!! :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im off work tomorow so Im getting the room ready for Sidney smeezy who was castrated today. The vets said he was evil when they handled him and he had to be sedated before they knocked him out. I tried to stroke him tonight and he really did mean to carry out the threats he was indicating. Im really going to have my work cut out with him and cant believe the breeder ever thought he would be a good stud cat:bash:
> Im really hoping I can turn this boy around and find him a special home(my friend originally said she would have him as she lost her sealpoint boy a while ago, but shes scared of him)
> *If I cant turn him around it looks like I will be stuck with a feral siamese*:gasp:


Sounds like my Clio! She is not a cat to be trifled with! She made a vet nurse take a trip to hospital. She does not come to you for attention, only food. We can stroke her sometimes, but her body language tells you she is not that comfortable with it. She does love the company of her big brother Zander (different litters) & of the dogs.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That is madness, Shell!!!!
> 
> Think we're heading off to bed... taking the poorly puppy with us tonight, I think.


 


I hope he feels better in the morning, I dont know if its a boy thing but every dog castrate I have had done comes back ever so poorly looking. Kye had to have Cortivance spray as the razor burn drove him mad and he wouldnt stop licking it, he also looked very sore and swollen:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I know Diesel has to potty, but he seems afraid to "go". He's not been at all since he's been home and seems a bit nervous of even going outside to do his business. I really don't like seeing my poor boy like this


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I hope he feels better in the morning, I dont know if its a boy thing but every dog castrate I have had done comes back ever so poorly looking. Kye had to have Cortivance spray as the razor burn drove him mad and he wouldnt stop licking it, he also looked very sore and swollen:bash:


If someone chopped my knackers off, I'd come back so poorly looking!!! :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> If someone chopped my knackers off, I'd come back so poorly looking!!! :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


 

:lol2: Its a man thing:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> If someone chopped my knackers off, I'd come back so poorly looking!!! :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


:rotfl:

poor diesel , when casey was castrated he was just quiet for that evening , but he is part bull breed and they are meant to be quiet non complaning 
give him a huggle from me


----------



## Amalthea

He's definitely good at laying on the guilt *sigh*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Got xmas cards from Jaime & Tom today! Thanks guys! x


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I know Diesel has to potty, but he seems afraid to "go". He's not been at all since he's been home and seems a bit nervous of even going outside to do his business. I really don't like seeing my poor boy like this


 
I hate seeing pets like this:devil: I think he could be feeling a bit stingy after his op so hopefully tomorrow it will have become less painful. Did they give him painkillers?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Got xmas cards from Jaime & Tom today! Thanks guys! x


 
we bought some new ones today , you will like next years if i bother sending any next year :lol2:

got yours today jen forgot to tell you  i love your writing


----------



## Amalthea

They did give him pain meds, but only injectibles, so nothing to bring home. What he had must've worn off by now. I don't know what I can do for him


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> got yours today jen forgot to tell you  i love your writing


*lol* Thanx :blush: It can get pretty difficult to read sometimes, cuz of all the curls.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> They did give him pain meds, but only injectibles, so nothing to bring home. What he had must've worn off by now. I don't know what I can do for him


 
Mine always come home with 7 days suppy of Rimadyl
If hes no better in the morning ring the vets and ask for some for him, give him a cuddle from me


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Thanx :blush: It can get pretty difficult to read sometimes, cuz of all the curls.


its very swirly


----------



## Amalthea

I will do!! Thanx for that bit of info!! I remember seeing Rimadyl (or something similar) on the invoice sheet, so they must have given him some there. But I just don't like how he is. Will see how he is in the morning and hopefully he's feeling a bit better.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I will do!! Thanx for that bit of info!! I remember seeing Rimadyl (or something similar) on the invoice sheet, so they must have given him some there. But I just don't like how he is. Will see how he is in the morning and hopefully he's feeling a bit better.


 
The pain killers he had should work until tomorrow so maybe its a reaction to the anesthetic, some cope better than others.
I always feel guilty when they react like this when really its in their best interests to have the op. Im sure with loads of tlc and mummy cuddles he will soon feel better. Try not to worry to much

Me and my cold are off to bed as I feel crap, night all xx


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> its very swirly


Yup... it is that! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> The pain killers he had should work until tomorrow so maybe its a reaction to the anesthetic, some cope better than others.
> I always feel guilty when they react like this when really its in their best interests to have the op. Im sure with loads of tlc and mummy cuddles he will soon feel better. Try not to worry to much


The last dog I've had neutered was Nomad as a kid and I just really don't remember anything like this... But it's been a very long time. I hope I am just being an overly worried Mama.... :blush:

Night Shell!!! We're off, too (for real this time *lol*)


----------



## Zoo-Man

I think everyone has missed the Lolly/Indy thread :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

night jen and shell 
i will look now col


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. If Barry feels up to it today we're going to meet our friends for a New Years Eve lunch! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> Whoops, of course I meant Cat, I blame it on my illness:whistling2:
> 
> Im hoping to bring the cat home over the weekend and just leave him to settle in before I even attempt to gain his trust.
> Im still gobsmacked that the breeder tried to sell this boy for £600:gasp:


Thought so!! Senior moment??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I am too - pity any poor soul who buys a problem cat like that for £600!!! :bash: That's not just been caused by being put outside to be a stud boy though, because if it was then every Smeezy stud would be the same and they aren't! :bash:



Zoo-Man said:


> And thats without seeing his face!!! :roll2:


:lol2:
Jen, how's Diesel this morning?? I hope he's feeling a bit better and that last night was a reaction to the anaesthetic, but if he isn't then I think Shell's suggestion is right and you should phone the vet for some more Rimadyl.


----------



## ditta

happy new year to one and all, off out soon so wont be on:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> happy new year to one and all, off out soon so wont be on:lol2:


 
Its not fair:whip: Im stuck in AGAIN:devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Makes two of us Shell. Hope you have a good time Ditta


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Makes two of us Shell. Hope you have a good time Ditta


 

Im sat here drinking..................................lemsip:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh same as Glyn who has a stinking cold I am just thinking what will go on tonight round here usually some drama with our neighbours


----------



## ditta

I'm at cats aunti's now waiting for the food lol


----------



## sammy1969

Oooo are you having something nice lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its not fair:whip: Im stuck in AGAIN:devil:


same ere


sammy1969 said:


> Makes two of us Shell. Hope you have a good time Ditta


three of us: victory:


----------



## ditta

Nibbles n stuff but the men have gone to pub so awaiting there return:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol typical men then always making us girls wait


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Lol typical men then always making us girls wait


and so you should its not our fault we're all a bit slow


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> and so you should its not our fault we're all a bit slow


 

You said it Tom:rotfl:


----------



## sammy1969

No comment Tom I would only end up in trouble lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> You said it Tom:rotfl:


i realised i did all men a disservice by saying (and probably a stab in the back) that but i couldn't resist making a funny:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, how's Diesel this morning?? I hope he's feeling a bit better and that last night was a reaction to the anaesthetic, but if he isn't then I think Shell's suggestion is right and you should phone the vet for some more Rimadyl.



Diesel is more himself today.... Actually pottied (number one and number two) this morning and is trying to play a bit... Still not happy with all the razor burn. Gonna take a pic for you guys... It's a bit mellower than yesterday, but still looks sore. Tried calling the vet this afternoon to ask them what I can put on his skin to soothe it a bit and they were bloody closed!! And I'm sure they won't reopen again til Tuesday! Not. Impressed. I'll be taking pictures of his rash when he goes for his post op check on Tuesday and letting them know I am not happy.


----------



## sammy1969

Know it sounds daft but do you have any sudocreme or e45 indoors as that helps with razor burn on dogs I had to use it on Storm when he had his op done just try to stop him licking it too much


----------



## Amalthea

Unfortunately, we don't... I meant to pick some up today, but by the time I left work, everything was closing.... We have some after shave soother, but not sure if it'd be ok.


----------



## sammy1969

Not sure on that one either Jen the only other thing i can think of is Bephanthen (sp) cream


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully asda will be open tomorrow and we can pick some up... It'll probably be another long, sleepless night tonight. Last night, he slept pressed right against me with his head resting on my arm. He'd wake up hurting and would start making this horrible whimpering noise, so I'd pet and calm him. Then he'd wake up to lick, so I'd lay him back down. Repeat. Gary woke up a couple times he said to calm him down. It was mainly me. Tired.........


----------



## Shell195

When Kye was castrated he had terrible razor burn and the vets gave me Cortavance spray free of charge Cortavance Spray --- Vets Drugs Direct

I wouldnt use shaving balm stuff in case its perfumed, what else do you have in?

ETA Aloe vera gel or Bepanthan are both good for soothing


----------



## Amalthea

We've got calomine lotion.....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We've got calomine lotion.....


 
I think it may be to drying do you have any unscented moisteriser?


----------



## Amalthea

Erm... I've got Vaseline Intensive Care with vitamin E... It doesn't say it's unscented, but it doesn't smell particularly nice...... It says it's got vitamin e, essential oils, and skin lipids in it.


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry for the graphic pic :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Sorry for the graphic pic :blush:
> 
> image


 
Poor boy:bash: Not sure about the cream,maybe wait until tomorrow and get some nappy rash cream


----------



## Amalthea

And you can just about see how ragged the incision is, too.... It doesn't even just stop on his scrotum. It's on his winky, too  Not. Happy!


----------



## Shell195

You could try dabbing it gently with cold strong tea


----------



## Amalthea

Okie dokie.... Will do that before bed, so maybe he'll be able to sleep alright.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> And you can just about see how ragged the incision is, too.... It doesn't even just stop on his scrotum. It's on his winky, too  Not. Happy!


 

All the dog castrations Ive seen extend that high up, not that I know why:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Really?!? Seems quite excessive!!


----------



## feorag

Oh dear poor Diesel- no way did Skye's look as sore or angry as that. Jen, have you any Calendula cream in the house. If not and your vet is closed tomorrow if you can find an all night Boots or if Tesco's or anyone like that is open try and get some Calendular cream - it's very soothing for angry skin like that.

Well I ended up going out for lunch on my own and leaving Barry behind to nurse his man flu! Had a lovely carvery lunch and went back to Caroline's for coffee, Baclava and Burmese cuddles!

Both her and Linda were appalled at the discription of the Smeezy Shell - they couldn't believe he was like that and still so young! Certainly sounds like he hasn't been treated properly, or he has a psychological problem due to bad breeding!

My laptop won't go on at all now, so I'm missing it greatly cos now I can't sit downstairs, watch TV, knit and chat to you all at the same time - I have to absent myself upstairs to stay in touch! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Never even heard of that cream, Eileen, so I'm gonna guess that we don't have any *lol* Now I feel better knowing that it's not just me being an over protective mom with him. It does look terrible. They'll be hearing from me as soon as I can get in touch with 'em!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear poor Diesel- no way did Skye's look as sore or angry as that. Jen, have you any Calendula cream in the house. If not and your vet is closed tomorrow if you can find an all night Boots or if Tesco's or anyone like that is open try and get some Calendular cream - it's very soothing for angry skin like that.
> 
> Well I ended up going out for lunch on my own and leaving Barry behind to nurse his man flu! Had a lovely carvery lunch and went back to Caroline's for coffee, Baclava and Burmese cuddles!
> 
> Both her and Linda were appalled at the discription of the Smeezy Shell - they couldn't believe he was like that and still so young! Certainly sounds like he hasn't been treated properly, or he has a psychological problem due to bad breeding!
> 
> My laptop won't go on at all now, so I'm missing it greatly cos now I can't sit downstairs, watch TV, knit and chat to you all at the same time - I have to absent myself upstairs to stay in touch! :bash:


 
Im glad one of us has had an enjoyable time:2thumb:
Im not sure if she bred this boy or bought him in but whichever it was its not right. Hes the one she called Cum Cum but she said he wouldnt know his name which makes me think she had very little contact with him. She also told me she had a Cornish stud boy who kept trying to attack her face and she couldnt actually get near enough to him to get him to the vets for anything:bash:
God help us if people like her are breeding pedigree cats:devil:
Im hoping to bring him home tomorrow so I will know more about him when Ive had him under my watchful eye. He will be in a seperate room but it has a wire and perspex door so he can hear and see things. Do normal people have wire doors on rooms:lol2:
Do you know whats up with your laptop?


----------



## feorag

It's a herbal cream made from Calendula flowers (marigolds) and it's very good for sore and broken skin, exzemas etc. Arnica cream is good for bruises, but not to be used on broken skin, but Calendula is great - Boots sell their own version which I use all the time and they call it "sore skin cream" I think, but it's exactly the same as Nelsons' "Calendula cream".

Herbal and natural so shouldn't hurt the dog - I've used it on my cats.

Just checked for you and it is safe for dogs - in fact Vetscriptions sell it on their online shop.

It explains the uses halfway down this page. Herbal Medications For Dogs


----------



## Amalthea

Brill!!! Will try getting some tomorrow


----------



## sammy1969

Think I am finally beginning to get old as for the first time ever I have no enthusiasm for the new year at all, not even sure I will go outside to hear all the boats sound off as it seems to much hassle or is I am just getting miserable?


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Think I am finally beginning to get old as for the first time ever I have no enthusiasm for the new year at all, not even sure I will go outside to hear all the boats sound off as it seems to much hassle or is I am just getting miserable?


same here hun i never even planed on staying till now


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Think I am finally beginning to get old as for the first time ever I have no enthusiasm for the new year at all, not even sure I will go outside to hear all the boats sound off as it seems to much hassle or is I am just getting miserable?


get some voddy down ya :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Happy new year everyone


----------



## Shell195

Happy new year xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tomwilson

happy new year


----------



## ditta

Happy new year xxxx


----------



## Shell195

Karla and Honey


----------



## sammy1969

Awwwwww too cute


----------



## Amalthea

Happy New Year, everybody 

We didn't do anything at all.... Gary has been snoozing for the past couple hours, but I woke him up to watch the fireworks on BBC1. *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Very cute pic, Shell!!!


----------



## feorag

Happy New Year everyone! Back upstairs on the way to bed! :roll:


Shell195 said:


> Im glad one of us has had an enjoyable time:2thumb:
> Im not sure if she bred this boy or bought him in but whichever it was its not right. Hes the one she called Cum Cum but she said he wouldnt know his name which makes me think she had very little contact with him. She also told me she had a Cornish stud boy who kept trying to attack her face and she couldnt actually get near enough to him to get him to the vets for anything:bash:
> God help us if people like her are breeding pedigree cats:devil:
> Im hoping to bring him home tomorrow so I will know more about him when Ive had him under my watchful eye. He will be in a seperate room but it has a wire and perspex door so he can hear and see things. Do normal people have wire doors on rooms:lol2:
> Do you know whats up with your laptop?


Totally agree with you on that one - god knows what kittens she would have got from that sort of temperament! :roll:

Iain thinks it might be the graphics card, cos you can hear it booting up, but nothing happens on the screen! :roll:

Sammy I feel the same about New Year, but Barry decided tradition would have to prevail and so out he went at about 1 minute to 12 so that he could come back in at 12:00 and be my first foot! :lol2:

I told him not to bother and he could do it when we got up this morning, but no, he wouldn't hear of it. Nowadays when you go outside at a minute to 12 the streets are empty. When I was a young girl we used to love looking out the window at all the husbands standing outside their front doors waiting for the bells! *shakes head* :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I know exaclty what you mean Eileen there was not a soul outside and yet there always used to be. Oh and the funny things as despite all the loud bangs from fireworks etc neither of the dogs made a sound whilst we were outside so it truly makes me wonder about the complaints and it seems the cd you sent me works well so a huge TY for that


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Sorry for the graphic pic :blush:
> 
> image


Bloody hell, that looks sore!!!! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im glad one of us has had an enjoyable time:2thumb:
> Im not sure if she bred this boy or bought him in but whichever it was its not right. *Hes the one she called Cum Cum* but she said he wouldnt know his name which makes me think she had very little contact with him. She also told me she had a Cornish stud boy who kept trying to attack her face and she couldnt actually get near enough to him to get him to the vets for anything:bash:
> God help us if people like her are breeding pedigree cats:devil:
> Im hoping to bring him home tomorrow so I will know more about him when Ive had him under my watchful eye. He will be in a seperate room but it has a wire and perspex door so he can hear and see things. Do normal people have wire doors on rooms:lol2:
> Do you know whats up with your laptop?


I want to ask why but am worried about the answer! :blush: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> and it seems the cd you sent me works well so a huge TY for that


That's excellent news Sammy. If you're happy with it by next fireworks night, when it will be the big test, then maybe you could pass it on to someone else who has a nervous dog?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Happy New Year everyone xx


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah it will be and as it does other sounds too I am hoping it will help with alarms etc but once they past the big test next year with flying colours I will certainly do so to help others


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Happy New Year everyone xx


Happy New year Col


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I want to ask why but am worried about the answer! :blush: :lol2:


 
My thoughts too Col:gasp:

Happy new year


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Happy New Year everyone xx


happy new year col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> My thoughts too Col:gasp:
> 
> Happy new year


Yes, strange but rather apt name for a stud cat! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks girls!

I got Jen's xmas card through the post this morning :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, strange but rather apt name for a stud cat! :whistling2:


LMAO

i didnt wanna say anythin


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> LMAO
> 
> i didnt wanna say anythin


:lol2: cos your a good girl!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: cos your a good girl!


:flrt:

ok i can go with that


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :flrt:
> 
> ok i can go with that


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


ive had a pleasant evening drinking wine ^^


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ive had a pleasant evening drinking wine ^^


I've had a quiet night in with Clark, his little brother & his girlfriend


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I've had a quiet night in with Clark, his little brother & his girlfriend


CLARK HAS A GIRLFRIEND:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> CLARK HAS A GIRLFRIEND:gasp:


Not Clark, his little brother!!! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not Clark, his little brother!!! :lol2:


sure she is:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I've had a quiet night in with Clark, his little brother & his girlfriend


sounds nice


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> sure she is:whistling2: :lol2:


Hush you! :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hush you! :whip:


never :Na_Na_Na_Nashrinks 4 and a half foot and don's the green lepricarn outfit)


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Bloody hell, that looks sore!!!! :gasp:


Doesn't it just?!? He's being better with it at the moment, but he's started being sneaky about his licking. He'll lay down all curled up, pretend he's asleep, and then very quietly start in :lol2: Little sh*t!



Zoo-Man said:


> I got Jen's xmas card through the post this morning :lol2:


Sure did take its time!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Doesn't it just?!? He's being better with it at the moment, but he's started being sneaky about his licking. He'll lay down all curled up, pretend he's asleep, and then very quietly start in :lol2: Little sh*t!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did take its time!!


Aww, bless him!


----------



## Amalthea

*yawn* It's way passed my bed time... Off I go, I think (if I can drag Gary away from Comedy Central)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *yawn* It's way passed my bed time... Off I go, I think (if I can drag Gary away from Comedy Central)


hehe goodnight Jen & Gary x


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - on the first day of the new year! Happy 2011 to you all! :2thumb:


Zoo-Man said:


> I want to ask why but am worried about the answer! :blush: :lol2:





Shell195 said:


> My thoughts too Col:gasp:


And mine! :roll2: PMSL!!

My christmas cards have all arrived, but sadly no sign of my Secret Santa present :sad:

Looks like I'm gonna be at my vets on Tuesday with the young 'uns. I've been alternating them between the cage and one of the cats big travel boxes because I really don't want to bring down the spare cage cos there's so little room. So I've only been putting the boys in together when I'm settled in the living room and so far there have been days with no problems at all, but I've still separated them at night and then days when there's been an altercation between them. Last night they kicked off, but I'm so honed in on what's going on that I'm up as soon as the "keep away" squeaking starts. Anyway I heard the squeaking and jumped up at which point the altercation started between Jeemy and Hamish, opened the cage and grabbed Jeemy (thank goodness they are all so good natured that they've never bitten even if I stick my hand in and grab them when they're in the middle of a fight!) whereupon Hamish just made a dash for the door to escape, which is what he does now. I picked him up and he went down my t-shirt so I just sat watching TV, doing my knitted while he mooched about down my t-shirt. Then it was 12:00 so I let Barry back in the house and me and Hamish wished him Happy New year, then I got Hamish out of my t-shirt and he had a really bad cut just above his foot, so whatever happened last night it happened bloody quick, I can tell you!!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Hamish  Definitely give the tardak a try.... If you can get them past this stage, it should be fine.


----------



## feorag

That's really why I don't want to totally and permanently split them up, because then I'll have to go through the whole reintroduction thing again, whereas if I can keep them 'mingling', even on a temporary basis, then hopefully it will work out eventually, even if I end up having to neuter them! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

The tardak injection should give you an idea if neutering would help, as well..... It's PROBABLY just hormonal.


----------



## ami_j

if tardak works then neutering would definatly be worth considering,the hormones may die down but jeemy still might stay bolshy i know trouble is and he is two in june.


----------



## ami_j

eileen have you tried just taking jeemy out?would be interesting to see how the other three are without him


----------



## feorag

No I haven't Jaime, mainly because I've tried to keep them in pairs, so I've always taken the 2 old one out or the 2 young ones, although when I clean out the cage I've always had to be careful cos sometimes if I put the 2 young ones in a faunarium (which is pretty cramped), it can end up with them on their hinds legs staring out at each other or Jeemy having a go at Dougal!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, what a quiet day its been in here today!!! :gasp:

Hasn't Christmas & New Year telly been crap? The only decent film I have watched was on yesterday morning, Paulie. I love that film, it always makes me well up a bit. But what I dont like about it is how hypocritical it is. They make a thing of it when the poor Blue-Crowned Conure has his wings clipped, yet the birds who play the role of Peulie are mostly wing-clipped birds!!! :bash: I am glad it does make wing-clipping look cruel & selfish though, as it bloody is!


----------



## feorag

I've been downstairs watching the full "Pillars of the Earth" series, which I recorded when it was on TV - all 5 episodes - watched the first 2 yesterday for 3 hours and the last 3 today and guess what - lost the bloody ending! :bash: I was gutted!!!!

Laptop isn't working so I have to come upstairs to be on here - I'd forgotten what it was like - it's so convenient to have the laptop on the settee beside me so I can keep chatting! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> No I haven't Jaime, mainly because I've tried to keep them in pairs, so I've always taken the 2 old one out or the 2 young ones, although when I clean out the cage I've always had to be careful cos sometimes if I put the 2 young ones in a faunarium (which is pretty cramped), it can end up with them on their hinds legs staring out at each other or Jeemy having a go at Dougal!


would be worth taking jeemy out for a while maybe to hold and watching how the others get on see if its jeemy having a bad efect on dougal as it might be that dougal kicks off if jeemy isnt there still and they both need castrating. 
also jeemy is going to need time away from the others if he is castrated anyway for the hormones to settle and for him to heal anyway


----------



## Shell195

Sorry about the rats Eileen, its so frustrating when things like this happen. We use Tardak a lot at the sanctuary with birds as well as cats and it really does knock the aggression out of them, hopefully it will work on the rats as well as it does on the ones its not licensed for.

Jen how is Diesel?

Ive been at the sanctuary all day then came in and cleaned the small critters out.
Tomorrow Im bringing the very cross siamese home :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Im getting excited as its not long until I get 2 new doglets:flrt:




























:whistling2:

Sorry Col and Clark

Sorry Col and Clark


----------



## Amalthea

Spill, Shell!!!!!

We watched Wall-E on tv today  Love Wall-E!!!!! 

Diesel is much better in himself today  My puppy is shining through now  He's a BIT less excitable than normal, but if you didn't know him, you wouldn't notice anything amiss. His bits look bad, but not as bad, so they are getting better, as well.


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Im getting excited as its not long until I get 2 new doglets:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Sorry Col and Clark


 
Can you not see the white writing:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I see it now, but still confuzzled *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Jen, Im glad the patient is recovering well:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I see it now, but still confuzzled *lol*


We are going over to pick up my snugglesafe pad from Col at some point and Im planning on stealing his 2 girls:flrt:

Shhhhhhhhhhh dont tell him though, its a secret


----------



## Amalthea

You're secret is safe with me


----------



## Shell195

Yesterday I physically had to stop Steve buying an 8 week old JRT puppy:gasp:
The man in the local petshop had him crated when I went in to buy some critter food so we got cuddles and before I knew it Steve was trying to bargain with him. Like a naughty child he got told off and led away:lol2:

Yes, he did sulk !


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We are going over to pick up my snugglesafe pad from Col at some point and Im planning on stealing his 2 girls:flrt:
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhh dont tell him though, its a secret


I will be spraying the Chis with that blue anti-theft ink that banks use, just in case...... hehe


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I will be spraying the Chis with that blue anti-theft ink that banks use, just in case...... hehe


 

Blue is good:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Wish I could get Glyn to be like that lol. I want a new puppy not that I dare at the moment but Glyn is being firm and saying no despite keep showing him so many cute puppy pics and getting the chi puppy at the station to make huge fusses over him its jsut no fair


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Wish I could get Glyn to be like that lol. I want a new puppy not that I dare at the moment but Glyn is being firm and saying no despite keep showing him so many cute puppy pics and getting the chi puppy at the station to make huge fusses over him its jsut no fair


 
Its very nice to be like that but if I wasnt careful we would have twice the amount of animals we already have, that would be to many to care for properly. No more puppies here until a few of these ones have passed.


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell Shell, that man of yours is barmy! :crazy: :lol2:

Jaime I might try that - to be honest I think Dougal works himself because Jeemy does, but I could be wrong - as I said it's usually Jeemy who's the protagonist, Dougal is more a little worky ticket I think.

Do you think I would need to get the spare cage down if I was to separate Jeemy, or do you think he'd be all right in a big cat carrier, if he was allowed out for playtimes and handlings?

I've e-mailed Alison at Shunamite to see what her suggestions are - can't hurt to have a few different ideas because everyone bases their advice on personal experience and everyone has different experiences.


----------



## sammy1969

Glyn keeps me in check when it comes to pet lol or I would have loads mind you he has said that once he has finished uni and gets a job in character design or as an animator he will buy me a big house with grounds so I can run a small sanctuary lol. Not sure if he realises just what he would be letting himself in for though


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Glyn keeps me in check when it comes to pet lol or I would have loads mind you he has said that once he has finished uni and gets a job in character design or as an animator he will buy me a big house with grounds so I can run a small sanctuary lol. Not sure if he realises just what he would be letting himself in for though


Sammy, I've probably missed it somewhere before, but is Glyn working towards a qualification in animation/cartoons? Do you have any examples of his work?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Shell, that man of yours is barmy! :crazy: :lol2:
> 
> Jaime I might try that - to be honest I think Dougal works himself because Jeemy does, but I could be wrong - as I said it's usually Jeemy who's the protagonist, Dougal is more a little worky ticket I think.
> 
> Do you think I would need to get the spare cage down if I was to separate Jeemy, or do you think he'd be all right in a big cat carrier, if he was allowed out for playtimes and handlings?
> 
> I've e-mailed Alison at Shunamite to see what her suggestions are - can't hurt to have a few different ideas because everyone bases their advice on personal experience and everyone has different experiences.


 

He certainly is:bash: I had to remind him that cute puppies grow up and live in to their teens.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Shell, that man of yours is barmy! :crazy: :lol2:
> 
> Jaime I might try that - to be honest I think Dougal works himself because Jeemy does, but I could be wrong - as I said it's usually Jeemy who's the protagonist, Dougal is more a little worky ticket I think.
> 
> Do you think I would need to get the spare cage down if I was to separate Jeemy, or do you think he'd be all right in a big cat carrier, if he was allowed out for playtimes and handlings?
> 
> I've e-mailed Alison at Shunamite to see what her suggestions are - can't hurt to have a few different ideas because everyone bases their advice on personal experience and everyone has different experiences.


depends how big it is really, if theres plenty of room in it i dont see why not, mine have chewed my cat carrier and can escape from it so thats something to take into consideration
if jeemy is the current boss, when you take him out theres likely to be scuffles to work out the new boss so with any luck there will be dominance but not agression


----------



## sammy1969

Col Glyn is doing a Ba hons in animation erm there is one of his videoes on you tube YouTube - Final Fantasy Advent Children + Evanescence - Imaginary from his college days and there are some examples of his work on my face book albums, was it something specific you were thinking about as alot of his stuff is still in his sketch books and on his lappy including a stop motion piece he has just finished for an assignment for the first semester, its reasonably basic but is still good of riff raff puppet all made by him dancing part of the time warp


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Col Glyn is doing a Ba hons in animation erm there is one of his videoes on you tube YouTube - Final Fantasy Advent Children + Evanescence - Imaginary from his college days and there are some examples of his work on my face book albums, was it something specific you were thinking about as alot of his stuff is still in his sketch books and on his lappy including a stop motion piece he has just finished for an assignment for the first semester, its reasonably basic but is still good of riff raff puppet all made by him dancing part of the time warp


I was just being nosey realy hun, as a fellow doodler myself.


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh i see lol, take alook at his stuff on my fb hun you are very welcome he also has alot of serious stuff or should i say dark lol on there too.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh i see lol, take alook at his stuff on my fb hun you are very welcome he also has alot of serious stuff or should i say dark lol on there too.


Just had a look hun, wow he is good! He could use some of them for tattoo designs.


----------



## sammy1969

Lol some of them are tattoo designs it is where he started as mates kept asking him to do them different ones. Now he tends to do more fantasy and artistic stuff lol mind you his current projects include a hog on a harley for my brother and a pegasus flying over mountains for himself.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Lol some of them are tattoo designs it is where he started as mates kept asking him to do them different ones. Now he tends to do more fantasy and artistic stuff lol mind you his current projects include a hog on a harley for my brother and a pegasus flying over mountains for himself.


Ah well there you go, good on him! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

I love his paintings i have around half a dozen on my bedroom wall including, dragons, a dark pegasus in hell, a siren, roses, a self protrait of him as a devil and angel on the same canvas and a single tree silhouetted on a dark sky.among others lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I love his paintings i have around half a dozen on my bedroom wall including, dragons, a dark pegasus in hell, a siren, roses, a self protrait of him as a devil and angel on the same canvas and a single tree silhouetted on a dark sky.among others lol


Excallent! The pegasus & the tree paintings sound fab!


----------



## sammy1969

If I do say so myself they are lol will have to get pics of them and post them onto fb so you can see for yourself


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, night all xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> If I do say so myself they are lol will have to get pics of them and post them onto fb so you can see for yourself


Yes, do!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night all xx


Goodnight Shell x


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell
I will do Col and I am of for the night too. Night all


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Night Shell
> I will do Col and I am of for the night too. Night all


Goodnight hun x


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - I've just woken up! :gasp:

I seem to have totally disrupted my sleeping pattern - I think it's cos Barry is off work - he gets up to walk the dog at 6:00 and then comes back to bed and I think when he's in bed my brain must be thinking it mustn't be time to wake up yet! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I do the same thing, Eileen! Although, I'm not the best at mornings, anyways, but it's worse when Gary's off...


----------



## Shell195

Good afternoon everyone. I stayed in bed until about 10 and got up after Steve brought me 2 brews and toast:lol2:
Ive been shopping again:bash: Going to the sanctuary shortly
Andrew Lancell confirmed me as a friend on Facebook and has added himself as a friend of the sanctuary so thats a good start to the new year 

ETA He is already friends with Ditta


----------



## feorag

Glad I'm not the only one who's brain seems to think like that Jen. When Barry gets up at 6:00 and walks the dog, then gets ready and goes to work I doze off again and tend to wake up at anything between 8:30 and 9:30, but at weekends nowadays sometimes I'm sleeping on until 10:00 & 11:00 if he's still there! :roll:

Shell is that the Brookside guy who came to your open day?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who's brain seems to think like that Jen. When Barry gets up at 6:00 and walks the dog, then gets ready and goes to work I doze off again and tend to wake up at anything between 8:30 and 9:30, but at weekends nowadays sometimes I'm sleeping on until 10:00 & 11:00 if he's still there! :roll:
> 
> Shell is that the Brookside guy who came to your open day?


 
The one from The Bill, yes:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's what I meant - got the first letter right! :2thumb: I always do that!!! :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

looksie!

:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yeh! :2thumb:

Good on yer Cat!! :notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Yeh! :2thumb:
> 
> Good on yer Cat!! :notworthy:


 
thanks, im well proud :no1:


----------



## feorag

And so you should be! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

God damn Im sooo bored!!! Clark has been watching crud on telly for hours, so I have made some weight charts for all my tortoises (including a hibernation weight chart for the 4 Horsfields Tortoises who are curently sleeping soundly in the shed!). Clark is now watching that Eddie Stobart programme, which I find about as exciting as watching paint dry! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We went to tescos to see if there was anything good in the reduced veg section, so I could do glidery food and such. Well, after getting our bargains, we were driving out of the parking lot... And a rat ran out in front of us. It made me laugh, cuz how many people would stop to let the critter run accross?? *lol* He/she made it to the other side safely


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> We went to tescos to see if there was anything good in the reduced veg section, so I could do glidery food and such. Well, after getting our bargains, we were driving out of the parking lot... And a rat ran out in front of us. It made me laugh, cuz how many people would stop to let the critter run accross?? *lol* He/she made it to the other side safely


:lol2: trust you!

My friends went to a Mc Donalds drive thru one night a while ago, & as they waited in the queue, they saw a rat pulling half a burger into the bushes! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

And when I was up at the sanctuary the Wednesday before Christmas there was a huge rat sitting on the nut feeder on the 'cat proof' bird table (you know the ones that are just a metal pole) just outside the kitchen window. He must have been starving cos he was there for over 15 minutes tucking in! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Sidney is here:whistling2:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> Sidney is here:whistling2:


what colour is he ?
I have Ice who came from oriental cat assoc welfare -she was part of a big cruelty case -idiot kept her and her brother in garage and left neighbour to care for them -she had at least 4 litters in 4 years from her brother and her older sons -all left entire -13 Siamese -11 were the kittens all choccy points -all except Ice were like ferals :devil: she gave birth again in rescue but cannibalised them a few days later .
Ice ended up with noone wanting her because she bites for attention as in A&E type bite :gasp: yours truly signed the I'm daft and won't blame the rescue form and got her here 3 years ago and she has become much more civilised !!!-twas a challenge though


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> what colour is he ?
> I have Ice who came from oriental cat assoc welfare -she was part of a big cruelty case -idiot kept her and her brother in garage and left neighbour to care for them -she had at least 4 litters in 4 years from her brother and her older sons -all left entire -13 Siamese -11 were the kittens all choccy points -all except Ice were like ferals :devil: she gave birth again in rescue but cannibalised them a few days later .
> Ice ended up with noone wanting her because she bites for attention as in A&E type bite :gasp: yours truly signed the I'm daft and won't blame the rescue form and got her here 3 years ago and she has become much more civilised !!!-twas a challenge though


 

Hes a chocolate point and looks very similar to one of my own that I lost many years ago when she was 13
Hes already sat the other side of the wire door talking to my 2 Sphynx boys:lol2: They really are good at making friends with everything:flrt:
I will take some photos of Sidney shortly if he doesnt do a runner when he sees me
Im glad you have Ice now, some of these breeders need shooting


----------



## ami_j

more Atari pics time :lol2:someone wanted some of him so seeing as they turned out pretty good im going to share them with you too 

"gimme that"









fuzzzyyyyy









"itchy"









cleaning feet









wades face sneaking in the pic

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















running about


----------



## catastrophyrat

ami_j said:


> more Atari pics time :lol2:someone wanted some of him so seeing as they turned out pretty good im going to share them with you too
> :flrt::flrt:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> Im glad you have Ice now, some of these breeders need shooting


 thing was he wasn't even a breeder he adopted cats from a friend who had emigrated -sold 1 litter and never worried about the rest :devil:


----------



## ami_j

catastrophyrat said:


> :flrt::flrt:


thanks  hes such a funny little guy


----------



## Shell195

Atari looks fab now doesnt he:flrt:

Well Done Cat:no1:


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> thing was he wasn't even a breeder he adopted cats from a friend who had emigrated -sold 1 litter and never worried about the rest :devil:


 


Some people:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Atari looks fab now doesnt he:flrt:
> 
> Well Done Cat:no1:


he does doesnt he  he had a little spot around where his eye was but its cleared up i think it was just a follicle thing....
ive actually started seeing if hes willing to learn stuff...trying him with his name atm if he picks that up i will try teaching him other things..i think stand would be easy for him as he stretches up quite a bit


----------



## feorag

catastrophyrat said:


> thing was he wasn't even a breeder he adopted cats from a friend who had emigrated -sold 1 litter and never worried about the rest :devil:


Do you know, Val, when I read things like this I despair - I really do! :sad: :bash:

Well all my hammocks have been well and truly chewed to bits, so when I cleaned and disinfected the cage today I decided to make a couple more. However, to save time farting about with the sewing machine and because part of the problem seems to be that they chew through the fleece lining so they can lie in between the cotton fabric and the fleece, this time I made a triple layer fleece one without stitching and a tube without stitching. I put in the triple layer and put Hamish in it. He climbed onto the top layer and was lying there quite happily. Along came Wee Jeemy - I saw him and was on my feet ready when he climbed in the hammock and literally knocked Hamish out of it onto the floor! :bash:

Well I opened the door, grabbed Jeemy and put him in the cat carrier and Hamish just did a runner for me - bless him! :flrt: So he played about with the fleece on the dining table while I made the other hammock and every now and then climbed up my sleeve and down my neck, but his claws are sooo sharp, they really hurt and my chest is now covered in scratches, so I had to tie the neck up to stop him! 

At the minute, Jeemy is still in the cat carrier and the other 3 are peacefully in the cage, but I'm still a bit worried about leaving them overnight in case Dougal starts on Hamish, so I think I'll put the old boys back in the carrier and Jeemy back in the cage for overnight. :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely sounds like Jeemy is the instigator!! Hopefully the tardak will help and give you an insight if neutering would solve the problem


----------



## feorag

No question he is, but it's just whether Dougal will behave if Jeemy is out of the equation or whether he's causing nearly as much trouble.

I've just been downstairs and Angus and Hamish are tucked up in a hammock and Dougal is on top of the new one, so I've left the 3 of them together and will see what's going on tomorrow. Jeemy I've left overnight on his own in the cat carrier.


----------



## Amalthea

I find "time outs" work really well with ratlets when they're misbehaving...


----------



## Shell195

I now know why Im getting no more rats:lol2:
Ive just recovered from a bout of reflux acid or whatever it is. I was doubled over and then pacing before pouring sweat. It seems the tablets have sorted it at last and Im not dying just yet although an hour ago I wouldnt have believed that


----------



## Zoo-Man

Looking forward to seeing pics of Sidney Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics of Sidney Shell! :2thumb:


no commenting on my pics :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> no commenting on my pics :gasp::lol2:


Sorry hun, I read through all the posts of today & thought instantly of wanting to see Shell's foster Siamese hehe

Atari's operation site looks great now. He seems to be getting around with no problems at all :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry hun, I read through all the posts of today & thought instantly of wanting to see Shell's foster Siamese hehe
> 
> Atari's operation site looks great now. He seems to be getting around with no problems at all :2thumb:


lol your forgiven 
it looks brilliant doesnt it  tho it kind of moulds to his skull theres no flesh underneath :\ 
and yes he gets around very easily lol im forever having to find him :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol your forgiven
> it looks brilliant doesnt it  tho it kind of moulds to his skull theres no flesh underneath :\
> and yes he gets around very easily lol im forever having to find him :lol2:


:lol2: sounds about right!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: sounds about right!


hes become really obsessed with chocolate buttons


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hes become really obsessed with chocolate buttons


Mmmmmmmmmm,..................... :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm,..................... :mf_dribble:


pet ones unfortunately...though if they were human ones i dont think there would be any left lol 
how are youuu today col?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> pet ones unfortunately...though if they were human ones i dont think there would be any left lol
> how are youuu today col?


Have you tasted those animal choc drops? Bloody horrible! :lol2:
Im ok thanks hun. Just had a very boring day, sat in watching crap on the telly.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Have you tasted those animal choc drops? Bloody horrible! :lol2:
> Im ok thanks hun. Just had a very boring day, sat in watching crap on the telly.


lol i havent
im craving some lindor, got some for christmas its bloody gorgeous!
ugh same , my mother was watching chuffing star trek :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol i havent
> im craving some lindor, got some for christmas its bloody gorgeous!
> ugh same , my mother was watching chuffing star trek :bash:


i never liked star trek and i like sci-fi


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol i havent
> im craving some lindor, got some for christmas its bloody gorgeous!
> ugh same , my mother was watching chuffing star trek :bash:


The round red Lindor? They are to die for!!! I havent had any in over a year tho, can't justify spending that much on a small treat for myself unfortunately! 

Clark was watching Cody Banks 2 movie, then that stupidly boring Eddie Stobart programme! I would rather watch paint dry!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i never liked star trek and i like sci-fi


Clark likes Star Trek! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I LOVE Lindor... Especially the peanut butter one, but they've discontinued it *sobs* And the next favorite is the white chocolate one 

Am off to bed, methinks


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The round red Lindor? They are to die for!!! I havent had any in over a year tho, can't justify spending that much on a small treat for myself unfortunately!
> 
> Clark was watching Cody Banks 2 movie, then that stupidly boring Eddie Stobart programme! I would rather watch paint dry!


YES those...omnomnom


tomwilson said:


> i never liked star trek and i like sci-fi


its just crappy lol


Amalthea said:


> I LOVE Lindor... Especially the peanut butter one, but they've discontinued it *sobs* And the next favorite is the white chocolate one
> 
> Am off to bed, methinks


ooo never seen those ones
night jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I LOVE Lindor... Especially the peanut butter one, but they've discontinued it *sobs* And the next favorite is the white chocolate one
> 
> Am off to bed, methinks


Goodnight Jen x


----------



## Shell195

Morning all


----------



## feorag

Morning Shell - where's everyone else? :lol2: I've just got up again! :gasp:

That 'do' you had last night sounded horrific - are you OK this morning

And how's Sidney getting on? 


Zoo-Man said:


> The round red Lindor? They are to die for!!! I havent had any in over a year tho, can't justify spending that much on a small treat for myself unfortunately!


I'm not that struck on them - my boss bought me a box for Chrissy and I haven't even opened them yet. 

My obsession is for nutty Ferraro. Barry bought me someof the new dark chocolate ones, but I wasn't that struck - anything with nuts in does it for me and they didn't have nuts, just a lump of dark choccy in the middle! :sad: Chocolate Brazils come a very close second! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ukphd

Happy New Year everyone! (I'm a few days late...:blush

Hope you all had a good new year celebration


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning Shell - where's everyone else? :lol2: I've just got up again! :gasp:
> 
> That 'do' you had last night sounded horrific - are you OK this morning
> 
> And how's Sidney getting on?
> I'm not that struck on them - my boss bought me a box for Chrissy and I haven't even opened them yet.
> 
> My obsession is for nutty Ferraro. Barry bought me someof the new dark chocolate ones, but I wasn't that struck - anything with nuts in does it for me and they didn't have nuts, just a lump of dark choccy in the middle! :sad: Chocolate Brazils come a very close second! :mf_dribble:


 


It was Eileen:bash: I seem mended again Im glad to say.
Sidney is a streak of white when you go into the room as he runs and hides, he does keep peeping out though which is a good sign. My friend at the sanctuary wants to adopt him(she lost her old Siamese William) but at the minute shes scared of him so she wants me to prove he is people friendly before she commits. Ive already proved he likes other cats as he loves to talk to mine through the door. Hes not an aggressive cat just a very scared one
I will take some photos later when I come back from work.

I love chocolate brazils:mf_dribble:

When the weather was bad we put hanging bird feeders in the apple tree and I havent removed them yet, Ive just been watching a green woodpecker eating the nuts


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Happy New Year everyone! (I'm a few days late...:blush
> 
> Hope you all had a good new year celebration


 
Happy new year:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I don't like those choccies, Eileen... Blegh! But anything with peanut butter and chocolate *drools* That's the ticket!! Whomever first put those two together is my hero!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I love chocolate brazils:mf_dribble:


Why am I not surprised! :roll: :lol2:

At that age I would have to agree with you regarding Sidney - I think the poor fellow is just terrified at what is happening to him. I'm sure the cats will help give him the confidence to realise that people are a good thing!

I do hope so!



Amalthea said:


> I don't like those choccies, Eileen... Blegh! But anything with peanut butter and chocolate *drools* That's the ticket!! Whomever first put those two together is my hero!!


Ach! You've no taste woman!!! Hazelnuts and chocolate, brazils and chocolate, macadamia nuts and chocolate, almonds and chocolate :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: Need I go on???


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It was Eileen:bash: I seem mended again Im glad to say.
> Sidney is a streak of white when you go into the room as he runs and hides, he does keep peeping out though which is a good sign. My friend at the sanctuary wants to adopt him(she lost her old Siamese William) but at the minute shes scared of him so she wants me to prove he is people friendly before she commits. Ive already proved he likes other cats as he loves to talk to mine through the door. Hes not an aggressive cat just a very scared one
> I will take some photos later when I come back from work.
> 
> I love chocolate brazils:mf_dribble:
> 
> When the weather was bad we put hanging bird feeders in the apple tree and I havent removed them yet,* Ive just been watching a green woodpecker eating the nuts*


Wow, thats great, you lucky buggar!


----------



## feorag

Wee Jeemy exploring the new 3 tier hammock!



















And Hamish escaping from the stress of life with Jeemy and Dougal helping me to work out how to cut for the next one!


----------



## ukphd

aww bless them! I wish I had a 3-tiered hammock - it looks nice and snuggly :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Well you can see the damage they've done to the other 'normal' hammocks - and that's just the outside, the inside is barely there now!!!.

So I'm hoping that they won't feel this one needs 'modification' and so won't chew it into little bits to get inside it.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, thats great, you lucky buggar!


 
There are lots of woodland birds around here as when you open our back gate its a strip of parkland with a woodland trail that goes for miles. We dont usually encourage them into the garden as I dont want the cats catching them, but due to the bad weather we thought we would give them a helping hand as the cats havent been out as much



feorag said:


> Wee Jeemy exploring the new 3 tier hammock!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And Hamish escaping from the stress of life with Jeemy and Dougal helping me to work out how to cut for the next one!
> 
> image image


 
Great photos, how did you get on with the overnight arrangements?


----------



## feorag

Well I left poor Jeemy all alone and the other 3 together and a close examination this morning revealed no more scabs on Hamish, so I assumed they had a quiet night. They came out this morning for a mooch about while I spot cleaned and then I put the original 3 back again. I watched Dougal go over to Hamish and try to push his way underneath him, as if he was wanting to snuggle in and Hamish moved away, so Dougal followed him. 

So I went over to the cage and watched. Hamish eventually went onto the top layer of the new hammock and Dougal followed him, got on the top with him and again started pushing and nosing his way underneath Hamish, then a paw went on Hamish's back, then his head went on Hamish's back and then he went to bite him! :bash: So I was in the cage like Jack Schitt and grabbed him out and put him in with Jeemy, where they've been ever since!

So I shall go to the vets tomorrow and see if he'll give them both a Tardak injection and see what happens then.

Failing which then I think I might have no choice but to separate them, as I can only put them all in together when I'm sitting right beside the cage and can interrupt and I'm sure that Hamish is losing weight now - whether he's got something wrong with him and they can sense it I've no idea *Shrugs*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I left poor Jeemy all alone and the other 3 together and a close examination this morning revealed no more scabs on Hamish, so I assumed they had a quiet night. They came out this morning for a mooch about while I spot cleaned and then I put the original 3 back again. I watched Dougal go over to Hamish and try to push his way underneath him, as if he was wanting to snuggle in and Hamish moved away, so Dougal followed him.
> 
> So I went over to the cage and watched. Hamish eventually went onto the top layer of the new hammock and Dougal followed him, got on the top with him and again started pushing and nosing his way underneath Hamish, then a paw went on Hamish's back, then his head went on Hamish's back and then he went to bite him! :bash: So I was in the cage like Jack Schitt and grabbed him out and put him in with Jeemy, where they've been ever since!
> 
> So I shall go to the vets tomorrow and see if he'll give them both a Tardak injection and see what happens then.
> 
> Failing which then I think I might have no choice but to separate them, as I can only put them all in together when I'm sitting right beside the cage and can interrupt and I'm sure that Hamish is losing weight now - whether he's got something wrong with him and they can sense it I've no idea *Shrugs*


 

Hopefully Hamish is alright, how old is he now?
I was just reading about Tardak in rats and found this which you may have already read
Tardak


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Hamish 

We just got home from having Chinese buffet and we're both STUFFED!!! And before that, we were playing with ugly nekkid puppies :flrt: Am uploading pics now  Next week, after Diesel's healed more, we're gonna take him to meet them, so they get used to other dogs besides the little rat dogs they live with. Their mother is afraid of everybody, so we're gonna try to stop that.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hopefully Hamish is alright, how old is he now?
> I was just reading about Tardak in rats and found this which you may have already read
> Tardak


He was 2 year old in December, so him and Angus are definitely in their "Twilight" years! But the 2 youngsters don't seem to have a problem with Angus at all!

I suppose I will have to hope that Hamish goes first when the time comes and maybe Angus will be OK with them! :sad:

Now I'm off downstairs to watch Gordon Buchanan with the black bears on BBC2


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

My word - I know they're tiny, but you can see they've grown.

I think that last photo of you with them all is absolutely fabulous!!!! :2thumb: *I .love it!!!*


----------



## Amalthea

They're proper little puppies now!! And HUGE compared to Diesel at that age!!! Really, we shoulda started over with that last pic, cuz I coulda picked 'em all up... Just didn't think about it til I had four *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Now I'm off downstairs to watch Gordon Buchanan with the black bears on BBC2


oooooooooooooooooooo what was it called so i can look for it on the on-demand


i was upset today when i found out that pete postlethwaite had died


----------



## Shell195

Very cute puppy pics, they have really come on havent they:flrt:

Did anyone feel the earthquake?


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> oooooooooooooooooooo what was it called so i can look for it on the on-demand
> 
> 
> i was upset today when i found out that pete postlethwaite had died


It was "The Bear Family and Me". He's following a wild black bear family through the seasons. Tonight was Spring and he was following a female and her tiny cub. Tomorrow night it's summer and I think he's having to handrear the cub as the mother abandons it and then on Wednesday night it's autumn and preparing for hibernation.

The funny thing is that he's frightened of bears and you could see how really worried he was getting up close and personal and at one stage the mother of the cub bit his leg when he was getting too friendly with the cub! :lol2:

As wildlife photographers go Gordon Buchanan is not as well known as some of your others, like Simon King, but I rather like him and you can see the excitement and how much he loves what he's doing.

I was sorry to hear about Pete Poslethwaite too! :sad:



Shell195 said:


> Did anyone feel the earthquake?


:gasp: Nope - was it up here though or just down your way?


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Very cute puppy pics, they have really come on havent they:flrt:
> 
> *Did anyone feel the earthquake?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what that was? I thought it was colin farting again!!! :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Very cute puppy pics, they have really come on havent they:flrt:
> 
> Did anyone feel the earthquake?


no when was this


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> It was "The Bear Family and Me". He's following a wild black bear family through the seasons. Tonight was Spring and he was following a female and her tiny cub. Tomorrow night it's summer and I think he's having to handrear the cub as the mother abandons it and then on Wednesday night it's autumn and preparing for hibernation.
> 
> The funny thing is that he's frightened of bears and you could see how really worried he was getting up close and personal and at one stage the mother of the cub bit his leg when he was getting too friendly with the cub! :lol2:
> 
> As wildlife photographers go Gordon Buchanan is not as well known as some of your others, like Simon King, but I rather like him and you can see the excitement and how much he loves what he's doing.
> 
> I was sorry to hear about Pete Poslethwaite too! :sad:
> 
> :gasp: Nope - was it up here though or just down your way?


i know who he is, he's very good seen him on spring and autumn watch and on the lost land series, also spoted his name on some of the credits for some other things too


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Is that what that was? I thought it was colin farting again!!! :whistling2::whistling2:


 :lol2:

You should try and watch it in catch up Tom - it was very good!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute puppy pics, they have really come on havent they:flrt:
> 
> *Did anyone feel the earthquake?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what that was? I thought it was colin farting again!!! :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky barsteward!!! :bash:
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

Second earthquake measuring 3.6 in Richter scale hits northern England | Mail Online


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Second earthquake measuring 3.6 in Richter scale hits northern England | Mail Online


Never felt a thing! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, we won't be seeing the eclipse, it seems........ Complete and total white out! We've got about 2 inches of snow!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/629046-duprasi-spiny-mice-gerbils-free.html


----------



## Amalthea

Bloody sun's out NOOOOOW *grumbles* If it's not gonna show itself for the eclipse, it can p*ss off and stop melting the snow.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shell!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/629046-duprasi-spiny-mice-gerbils-free.html


 
Ive already seen that advert:lol2:
We have snow too but not 2" Im glad to say


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Amalthea said:


> Bloody sun's out NOOOOOW *grumbles* If it's not gonna show itself for the eclipse, it can p*ss off and* stop* melting the snow.


Jen should that not be "*start*" :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope.... I am not impressed with the sun's timing at all. If it'd been half an hour earlier, I wouldn't be so irritated that it was melting the snow  I've never seen an eclipse....


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive already seen that advert:lol2:
> We have snow too but not 2" Im glad to say


Are ya gonna go visit?? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Jen, I've just rung my vet to get the boys a Tarkak injection and he says that he will do it if I sign a disclaimer, which isn't a problem, but he also tells me that it hurts quite a bit? That bit I'm not sure about??

Have you actually used this injection and, if so, did you find it hurt them?


----------



## Amalthea

I've not used it, no.... Cynthia from Manchester Rodent Rescue is the one who suggested it to me when I was having issues, but they resolved on their own.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Are ya gonna go visit?? :whistling2:


 
No Jen, Im not even asking about her, Ive already got 5 and you have only one:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Eileen, Im wondering why Tardak is painful to rats and not other animals?


----------



## Amalthea

Hmm.... So true, Shell...........


----------



## Amalthea

Dammit... That one with the dup girlie used to live in Bury... Didn't realise she'd moved.


----------



## feorag

I walked up to the vets to weigh Skye cos he's lost quite a bit of weight I thought (and was right!!) so need to increase his food intake on this Chappie food - more fibre which is keeping his bowels reasonably good, but maybe not enough 'food' to keep his weight up.

Anyway had a chat with Myron and have cancelled my appointment for today until I make a decision whether to just go for neutering or not and whether to neuter both boys or just Jeemy.

Shell I was wondering did your earrings finally arrive? I posted them the same day as I posted some jump rings to a girl who bought some charms and she's pm'd me this morning to say they've arrived today.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I walked up to the vets to weigh Skye cos he's lost quite a bit of weight I thought (and was right!!) so need to increase his food intake on this Chappie food - more fibre which is keeping his bowels reasonably good, but maybe not enough 'food' to keep his weight up.
> 
> Anyway had a chat with Myron and have cancelled my appointment for today until I make a decision whether to just go for neutering or not and whether to neuter both boys or just Jeemy.
> 
> Shell I was wondering did your earrings finally arrive? I posted them the same day as I posted some jump rings to a girl who bought some charms and she's pm'd me this morning to say they've arrived today.


 

The post hadnt arrived when I left the house at 2.30 but it was here when I got home and yes they have arrived. Thankyou, they are lovely:flrt:
I didnt get in until 7.00pm and still had all my own critters to sort as Steve is on nights. Chris was dog sitting and Ive come home to him being full of manflu


----------



## Amalthea

Got a PM off the lady with the dup.... 



kwoods said:


> Hi no we have moved from Bury now but I will be popping back sometime soon to collect some things I left there in storage. If I still have the Dup could I drop her off with you?!? I'm desperate to find a home for her asap. Would you be interested in the gerbils, rats, guineas or rabbits either? I need to drastically reduce urgently. Just let me know as could deliver any when I pop back over. You'd be a lifesaver


Had Diesel's post op today. The girl was pretty shocked at the picture, but said he could have had a reaction to being shaved, even though I said it's not possible, cuz they are actual cuts. She said she'll have words with the vet who did the op and put a note on his records to use only the small shavers in the future. Helpful....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Got a PM off the lady with the dup....
> 
> Cool:flrt: You gonna get any of the other critters:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Had Diesel's post op today. The girl was pretty shocked at the picture, but said he could have had a reaction to being shaved, even though I said it's not possible, cuz they are actual cuts. She said she'll have words with the vet who did the op and put a note on his records to use only the small shavers in the future. Helpful....


 
A bad workman always blames his tools :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Got a PM off the lady with the dup....
> 
> Had Diesel's post op today. The girl was pretty shocked at the picture, but said he could have had a reaction to being shaved, even though I said it's not possible, cuz they are actual cuts. She said she'll have words with the vet who did the op and put a note on his records to use only the small shavers in the future. Helpful....


*NOT!!!*
Must admit I'm beginning to wish I'd got a single Dup instead my 2 boys, cos this worry is doing my head in! :roll:

And that's me away to watch the bear programme - need to find out what has happened with the little baby bear!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I'm not happy with her response about the cuts, if I'm honest. She said that sometimes they can have a reaction to the clippers 9which would end up being more like proper razor burn, I'd think) and sometimes the clippers need new blades... But she said that the others that were done on the same day were alright. I told her it feels like somebody was practicing on my dog and I want to know why. I said that we weren't even notified when we picked him up that there was a problem, which should have been the first thing to come up.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, and as for the lady with the dup, I've asked what pinny gigs she's rehoming, as well......... I was going to go to her when I was looking for friend(s) for Peri, cuz she bred the long haired varieties (including shelties) and only lived down the road...


----------



## Shell195

I thought I would trim my tatty poodles face and ended up doing a whole clip:gasp: She looks like shes been done with hedge clippers but at least shes tidy and half the dog she was:lol2:
I wish she would let groomers do her as I would willingly pay the going rate to have her done:bash: She never used to have a problem until she became epileptic, now shes a quivering, snapping evil dog when she even sees a groomer.


----------



## Amalthea

Awww bless her!! Maybe some mild sedatives would help?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *NOT!!!*
> Must admit I'm beginning to wish I'd got a single Dup instead my 2 boys, cos this worry is doing my head in! :roll:
> 
> And that's me away to watch the bear programme - need to find out what has happened with the little baby bear!


 
I tried to integrate my original 2 boys withe 3 other lots of rats and the only ones that worked are the 3 rex boys which is how come I ended up with 3 seperate cages:bash: Dup`s are very easy in comparison if only for the fact that they are happy living alone


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening ladies!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Evening ladies!


no evening for me then :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> no evening for me then :whistling2:


Ooo, we laydees do like a good old chin-wag on a forum suitable for laydees don't we my fine laydee friend? 

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo, we laydees do like a good old chin-wag on a forum suitable for laydees don't we my fine laydee friend?
> 
> :lol2:


i'm a lady, i do lady things like press flowers and stroke kittens and sh*t


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm a lady, i do lady things like press flowers and stroke kittens and sh*t


:lol2: love it!


----------



## Shell195

you sound like a pair of transexuals:lol2:

Bedtime for me, night xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> you sound like a pair of transexuals:lol2:
> 
> Bedtime for me, night xxx


Little Britain is tops! :2thumb:

Goodnight hun x


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> you sound like a pair of transexuals:lol2:
> 
> Bedtime for me, night xxx


night night shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just the boys left now Tom.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Just the boys left now Tom.


true so lets hide all the doylies and tea cossies and grab a can of beer and get down to the man stuff, grrrrhhh


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> true so lets hide all the doylies and tea cossies and grab a can of beer and get down to the man stuff, grrrrhhh


I don't drink beer, Im a vodka boy! And the getting down to the man stuff sounds to me like something very different to what you mean! :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've just read on facebook that Jaime's rat Indy has gone on to the other side. So sorry to hear this Jaime hun, big hugs coming your way xx


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't drink beer, Im a vodka boy! And the getting down to the man stuff sounds to me like something very different to what you mean! :roll2:


ok the manly man stuff, you know war, drinking, fighting and tomfoolery:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just read on facebook that Jaime's rat Indy has gone on to the other side. So sorry to hear this Jaime hun, big hugs coming your way xx


aww that is sad RIP indy, sorry jaime


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> ok the manly man stuff, you know war, drinking, fighting and tomfoolery:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah right, thats ok then. Me & my best mate Andy used to wrestle loads when we both worked at Pets At Home. We would come hurtling out from behind the small animal/aviary block wrestling each other, funny as hell :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, thats ok then. Me & my best mate Andy used to wrestle loads when we both worked at Pets At Home. We would come hurtling out from behind the small animal/aviary block wrestling each other, funny as hell :lol2:


me and a friend in my first shop used to fight with sticks in the car park :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> me and a friend in my first shop used to fight with sticks in the car park :lol2:


:lol2:

For the final hour at PAH, all staff had to go round the hsop facing up the shelves. Me & Andy used to be at opposite ends of the shop & one of us would make the loud noise of "hee heeee" Michael Jackson style, & the other would copy, back & forth we would go. The manager, Elaine, who wasn't the brightest, used to shout out, "who's making that noise? Stop it!" :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> 
> For the final hour at PAH, all staff had to go round the hsop facing up the shelves. Me & Andy used to be at opposite ends of the shop & one of us would make the loud noise of "hee heeee" Michael Jackson style, & the other would copy, back & forth we would go. The manager, Elaine, who wasn't the brightest, used to shout out, "who's making that noise? Stop it!" :lol2:


lol i hate the managers who don't let you speak to each other on the shop floor they proper do my nut in:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> lol i hate the managers who don't let you speak to each other on the shop floor they proper do my nut in:bash:


Ours was so hypocritical! We were told we couldn't talk to each other on the shop floor, but she would be in a corner bitching with her mate (another store assistant). 

I always got bollocked for spending too long with customers when selling them livestock, but she would spend ages talking to people who werent buying anything! My argument for this was that if someone is buying a live animal, I will spend as long as it takes with them to help them understand how to care for that animal. 

The best was the mystery shopper! I got a brilliant mark when a mystery shopper approached me one month for advice. Then the next one was when the nystery shopper got the manager for advice. When asked where the wild bird food was, the manager just pointed & said "over there"! Needless to say, not a good mark at all on that report! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ours was so hypocritical! We were told we couldn't talk to each other on the shop floor, but she would be in a corner bitching with her mate (another store assistant).
> 
> I always got bollocked for spending too long with customers when selling them livestock, but she would spend ages talking to people who werent buying anything! My argument for this was that if someone is buying a live animal, I will spend as long as it takes with them to help them understand how to care for that animal.
> 
> The best was the mystery shopper! I got a brilliant mark when a mystery shopper approached me one month for advice. Then the next one was when the nystery shopper got the manager for advice. When asked where the wild bird food was, the manager just pointed & said "over there"! Needless to say, not a good mark at all on that report! :lol2:


been the same with most of my managers, or even the less 'energetic' workers being the managers favourites while the hard workers get boll*cked when they do anything wrong even if it was just for a second:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> been the same with most of my managers, or even the less 'energetic' workers being the managers favourites while the hard workers get boll*cked when they do anything wrong even if it was just for a second:bash:


Oh yes, that sounds familiar too! This particular manager's 'pet' was the eldest member of staff at the store, who did as little as she could get away with, was often in a huff about something, would mutter in front of customers, & would sell budgies for tiny round cages & rats for hamster cages!!! :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, that sounds familiar too! This particular manager's 'pet' was the eldest member of staff at the store, who did as little as she could get away with, was often in a huff about something, would mutter in front of customers, & would sell budgies for tiny round cages & rats for hamster cages!!! :bash:


do many pah stores sell birds, think all corporations are the same in many respects tbh


----------



## ami_j

what a bromance developing here lol.thanls guys its been crap lost zero early nye indy today and divas gotta go vet tomoro see if this lump can come off so it could be her too.both seemed to have a myco thing doesnt seem like a diesease thats catching.


----------



## ami_j

oh and you all NEED TO GO TO BOOTS AND GET PINK COW BATH AND SHOWER WASH I GOT THE STRAWBERRY ONE FOR CRIMBO SMELLS GORG. lol whats the betting thee rats try to eat me


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> do many pah stores sell birds, think all corporations are the same in many respects tbh


All PAH stores used to sell birds, but head office sh*t a brick when bird flu hit the UK & made some very sillt decisions about the birds instore (such as they should have antibiotics in their water every day for as long as they are instore, which I kicked off to the head livestock guy about, amongst other things I complained about!) Eventually they decided to stop selling birds. The reason they gave was that birds were no longer profitable & having them & the accessories take up a large space in the stores wasn't warranted anymore. I reckon it was because 

a) the company as a whole knew little about birds (I educated the whole of the store team when I got employed) 

b) their supplier of birds was crap (we used to get old birds in, crap quality birds, & we even got (this was the final straw for me!) an adult female Barraband parakeet in with deformed crippled legs. She could not use her feet, so had to rest & climb on her hocks (knee joint). I wanted to take her home & give her an adapted cage/life to spend her days in, but it was decreed by the powers that be that she had to be sent back to the supplier. No doubt she was necked! :devil:

c) the bird flu scare tipped them over the edge


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> what a bromance developing here lol.thanls guys its been crap lost zero early nye indy today and divas gotta go vet tomoro see if this lump can come off so it could be her too.both seemed to have a myco thing doesnt seem like a diesease thats catching.


Bromance! I like that word!!! :2thumb:

I hope things go well for Diva at the vets tomorrow hun


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Bromance! I like that word!!! :2thumb:
> 
> I hope things go well for Diva at the vets tomorrow hun


lol i wish i could take credit for it
ta col i dont think theres gna b a well another loss or eyewateringly expensive maybe.of course will find the cash but vets funds been battered last few month and all the extra care of bathing,syringing etc well its sad seeing them miserable


----------



## ditta

i hate cats i hate skunks i hate cat i hate itchy legs I HATE BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i hate cats i hate skunks i hate cat i hate itchy legs I HATE BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well hi there ditta


----------



## ditta

hello jamie :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> hello jamie :lol2:


 get some of that stuff i posted about lol u cant be angry when u smell like a sugary strawberry sweety


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> get some of that stuff i posted about lol u cant be angry when u smell like a sugary strawberry sweety


 you wanna bet??? lol, :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> you wanna bet??? lol, :lol2:


sure if my wager can be on can of beans


----------



## tomwilson

i'm very bromantic yes?

anyway i'm off to bet got to drag diana along with me lol night all, and hello dita


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shame you can't send smell over the internet Jaime 

Ditta, you got the painters in? Whats wrong?

Goodnight Tom, my fellow bromantic! :flrt:


----------



## ditta

trying to sleep with a skunk between your legs, 3 cats spread out in a triangle on top of quilt, cat snoring and singing to my ipod, ive got itchys my legs the worst cos they so hot cos i cant put them out of bed cos of cats pinning me down, chester is wandering around the bedroom throwing litter and the trays and i cant sleep:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Shame you can't send smell over the internet Jaime
> 
> Ditta, you got the painters in? Whats wrong?
> 
> Goodnight Tom, my fellow bromantic! :flrt:


get thee to boots lol its so yum
i realise my rant seems money based it wasnt meant that way its just op after op after failed op and pts's,its been like an onslaught hoping ot lets up soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> trying to sleep with a skunk between your legs, 3 cats spread out in a triangle on top of quilt, cat snoring and singing to my ipod, ive got itchys my legs the worst cos they so hot cos i cant put them out of bed cos of cats pinning me down, chester is wandering around the bedroom throwing litter and the trays and i cant sleep:lol2::lol2:


Two words......................

SPARE ROOM! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> trying to sleep with a skunk between your legs, 3 cats spread out in a triangle on top of quilt, cat snoring and singing to my ipod, ive got itchys my legs the worst cos they so hot cos i cant put them out of bed cos of cats pinning me down, chester is wandering around the bedroom throwing litter and the trays and i cant sleep:lol2::lol2:


:gasp: im not suprised!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> get thee to boots lol its so yum
> i realise my rant seems money based it wasnt meant that way its just op after op after failed op and pts's,its been like an onslaught hoping ot lets up soon


I totally understand hun, its one thing having the worry of your pets health, let alone the cost of the vet treatment. And like you say, you make sure they get whats needed anyway, but it still doesn't make it any less stressful.


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Two words......................
> 
> SPARE ROOM! :2thumb:


 but the rodents have the spare room:lol2: so the dogs and i have come downstairs for coffy and **** , i will need to go to 24hr garage in a mo cos ive run out of ciggies


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> but the rodents have the spare room:lol2: so the dogs and i have come downstairs for coffy and **** , i will need to go to 24hr garage in a mo cos ive run out of ciggies


Buggar! Here, have a bit of Enya to listen to, it will help relax you!

YouTube - Enya - Caribbean Blue Aaaahhh...........


----------



## ditta

enya!!!!!!are you kidding!!!!!!!i need drugs , drugs i tell thee:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I totally understand hun, its one thing having the worry of your pets health, let alone the cost of the vet treatment. And like you say, you make sure they get whats needed anyway, but it still doesn't make it any less stressful.


i just hope this is it for a few months at least. some peace!lol
im gna try sleep wish me luck


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> enya!!!!!!are you kidding!!!!!!!i need drugs , drugs i tell thee:lol2:


:lol2: PMSL


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> enya!!!!!!are you kidding!!!!!!!i need drugs , drugs i tell thee:lol2:


:lol2: I tried!



ami_j said:


> i just hope this is it for a few months at least. some peace!lol
> im gna try sleep wish me luck


Im gonna get to bed too. Goodnight girls x


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! 

Bloody hell you night owls were at it last night weren't you? I've just had to sit and read through about 6 pages! :gasp:

Jaime I'm so sorry to hear about Indy and it's worrying me even more about my little fellas! Still haven't made a decision! :roll:


tomwilson said:


> i'm a lady, i do lady things like press flowers and stroke kittens and sh*t


Commendable Tom, except _real_ ladies don't sh*t, it's too unladylike to do stuff like that so we just don't! :lol2:

Well I'm off out in 15 mins on a shoppy bargain hunting day with Anyday Anne, so off line for a while.


----------



## Amalthea

Good morning!!

My new Blackberry came today!!  YAY!!!! Shame I'm about to head off to work, so can't set it all up! *lol* May bring it anyways *nods*

Shell, your Christmas card also came *lol* Fanx! 

Anyhoo... Off to work! Ta ta!!


----------



## ami_j

yay my zooplus stuff came  Neo wont go anywhere near it though he isn't impressed lol ungreatful bird


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yay my zooplus stuff came  Neo wont go anywhere near it though he isn't impressed lol ungreatful bird


good luck with the rat at the vets jaime i'm sorry i didn't sayso last night but i was actually a little emotional, silly really we where watching buffy and her mu died and they had the funeral and stuff and it just dtruck a nerve to when my dad died


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> good luck with the rat at the vets jaime i'm sorry i didn't sayso last night but i was actually a little emotional, silly really we where watching buffy and her mu died and they had the funeral and stuff and it just dtruck a nerve to when my dad died


thanks tom hoping they can remove it


----------



## ukphd

Hi everyone



ami_j said:


> what a bromance developing here lol.thanls guys its been crap lost zero early nye indy today and divas gotta go vet tomoro see if this lump can come off so it could be her too.both seemed to have a myco thing doesnt seem like a diesease thats catching.


I'm so sorry - I hope Diva's ok - fingers crossed for you.




feorag said:


> Well I'm off out in 15 mins on a shoppy bargain hunting day with Anyday Anne, so off line for a while.


Did you get any bargains? I've not ventured out to the shops yet but thinking of going shopping at the weekend maybe - that's if the OH will let me... apparently we're saving money... :whistling2:


Do any of you know how best to clean a cat's ears? Jackson seems to have really grubby ears - far grubbier than the other two. I pointed it out to the vet the last time he was there and he checked them over and said there's nothing wrong with him. He suggested it might be because he's white and cream (ginger!) so the wax is darker and more obvious... but george is cream too and his ears are ok. Jackson often has sleep in his eyes and little crusty bits on his nose. There's no real discharge and I remember george was like this when he was younger. I think it's laziness and he's not cleaning himself properly... do any of your cats have grubby ears etc? How do you clean them?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Shell, your Christmas card also came *lol* Fanx!


Shell your card arrived for me this morning too - as did Tom's and one from my cat breeder friends in Kendal. There's had 19th December postmark! Neither yours nor Tom's had been postal franked, so thanks for the stamps!  


ukphd said:


> Did you get any bargains? I've not ventured out to the shops yet but thinking of going shopping at the weekend maybe - that's if the OH will let me... apparently we're saving money... :whistling2:


Sure did - bought a lovely "Bay's first Christmas photo frame" and 2 christmas cottages to put a tea light in at half price from Pastimes. Got a t-shirt for Barry's birthday, jacket for Ellie's christmas, trousers for her birthday, some perfume that I like and a couple of perfume gift sets for Elise and Shirley's birthdays and a large and small teddy bear for Darcey some at half price and some at less than half price at M&S. A bracelet for Anne's birthday and a pearl necklace in a fancy shop that was selling everything off at £7 the necklace is to cannibalise to make another bracelet for Anne and something else with the pearls. 5 birthday cards for £1 for some of next year's birthdays. A fleece blanket for half price to make more rat hammocks with. And finally a bronze cat from Collectibles for my friend Linda's 60th birthday in 2 weeks time. So I think I did very well indeed!!


ukphd said:


> Do any of you know how best to clean a cat's ears? Jackson seems to have really grubby ears - far grubbier than the other two. I pointed it out to the vet the last time he was there and he checked them over and said there's nothing wrong with him. He suggested it might be because he's white and cream (ginger!) so the wax is darker and more obvious... but george is cream too and his ears are ok. Jackson often has sleep in his eyes and little crusty bits on his nose. There's no real discharge and I remember george was like this when he was younger. I think it's laziness and he's not cleaning himself properly... do any of your cats have grubby ears etc? How do you clean them?


I usually just use a piece of damp cotton wool and basically shove it in their ears and twist it around a bit! Sounds rough, but of course i'm not rough with them, but I don't like cotton buds in cats' ears, but a nice plump wad of cotton wool isn't going to do any damage.


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Shell your card arrived for me this morning too - as did Tom's and one from my cat breeder friends in Kendal. There's had 19th December postmark! Neither yours nor Tom's had been postal franked, so thanks for the stamps!
> Sure did - bought a lovely "Bay's first Christmas photo frame" and 2 christmas cottages to put a tea light in at half price from Pastimes. Got a t-shirt for Barry's birthday, jacket for Ellie's christmas, trousers for her birthday, some perfume that I like and a couple of perfume gift sets for Elise and Shirley's birthdays and a large and small teddy bear for Darcey some at half price and some at less than half price at M&S. A bracelet for Anne's birthday and a pearl necklace in a fancy shop that was selling everything off at £7 the necklace is to cannibalise to make another bracelet for Anne and something else with the pearls. 5 birthday cards for £1 for some of next year's birthdays. A fleece blanket for half price to make more rat hammocks with. And finally a bronze cat from Collectibles for my friend Linda's 60th birthday in 2 weeks time. So I think I did very well indeed!!
> I usually just use a piece of damp cotton wool and basically shove it in their ears and twist it around a bit! Sounds rough, but of course i'm not rough with them, but I don't like cotton buds in cats' ears, but a nice plump wad of cotton wool isn't going to do any damage.


Wow you did do well didn't you! That's inspired me to go off to the sales! 

Thanks for the ear cleaning tip. Luckily Jackson is pretty good about me messing about with his ears so I should be able to manage that! Is it normal for some cats to have dirty ears?


----------



## feorag

Some do tend to have more 'waxing' than others. Merlin our first Somali had to have his ears cleaned fairly regularly, yet Sorcha, our next one, never needed her cleaned - they were always pristine, so it can vary between cats.

I'm usually out in force at the sales starting this years' birthday present shopping and next years christmas! :roll: And I'll be out in force at the July sales too. I try to have as much bought as possible long before Christmas looms, so I can spread the cost better.


----------



## ukphd

Thanks - I guess Jackson is a dirty ear one then! 

I really should get my act together and start getting pressies etc in the sales. Only slight problem is I have no money left after xmas! 
We need to get a new fridge freezer though and my mum gave us a bit of money towards it for xmas and my bday so I'm hoping we can bag a bargain in the sales. I really want to get it from somewhere that will take away the old one though as it's a real pain to get rid of otherwise!


----------



## tomwilson

ukphd said:


> Thanks - I guess Jackson is a dirty ear one then!
> 
> I really should get my act together and start getting pressies etc in the sales. Only slight problem is I have no money left after xmas!
> We need to get a new fridge freezer though and my mum gave us a bit of money towards it for xmas and my bday so I'm hoping we can bag a bargain in the sales. I really want to get it from somewhere that will take away the old one though as it's a real pain to get rid of otherwise!


i went out the other day and you wouldn't even think there was a sale i think the prices where lower before christmas tbh


----------



## ukphd

tomwilson said:


> i went out the other day and you wouldn't even think there was a sale i think the prices where lower before christmas tbh


Oh really? that's not good


----------



## tomwilson

ukphd said:


> Oh really? that's not good


might just be the shops i go to though


----------



## ukphd

tomwilson said:


> might just be the shops i go to though


to be honest I wouldn't be surprised. I was reading an article in the paper today which showed how much things have gone up thanks to the VAT increase. Most shops have added 5% on their products (rather than the 2.1%) and some have added a whopping 40%! I guess they're hoping people won't notice....:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

ukphd said:


> to be honest I wouldn't be surprised. I was reading an article in the paper today which showed how much things have gone up thanks to the VAT increase. Most shops have added 5% on their products (rather than the 2.1%) and some have added a whopping 40%! I guess they're hoping people won't notice....:gasp:


i'm worried what the prices are going to be when i go back to work tomorrow because i'm gonna get moaned at b customers, since any changes in price are clearly my fault:roll:

we usually reduce the weight of the product though instead of putting the price up so fingers crossed all will be fine


----------



## ukphd

tomwilson said:


> i'm worried what the prices are going to be when i go back to work tomorrow because i'm gonna get moaned at b customers, since any changes in price are clearly my fault:roll:
> 
> we usually reduce the weight of the product though instead of putting the price up so fingers crossed all will be fine



Where do you work? (no worries if you'd rather not say!).

I always feel bad for people on the front line when things like this happen. My online shopping order has gone up from £80 to over £100 for the same items in the last month or so. I did call customer service to have a moan but ended up apologising to the person on the end of the phone cos it wasn't there fault :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ukphd said:


> Where do you work? (no worries if you'd rather not say!).
> 
> I always feel bad for people on the front line when things like this happen. My online shopping order has gone up from £80 to over £100 for the same items in the last month or so. I did call customer service to have a moan but ended up apologising to the person on the end of the phone cos it wasn't there fault :lol2:


iceland


----------



## ukphd

tomwilson said:


> iceland


I've not been to iceland for ages. Useless fact - it used to be called Bejams!


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe how long the christmas cards took:gasp: I think the postman must have travelled on foot:lol2:
Eileen, it sounds like you had a great shoppy day:no1: Did you read my post saying I got the Cav earrings?
Dennis always has dirty ears, he really is a grubby little monkey:flrt:I use almond oil on cotton wool to wipe them clean, I hate people poking ears with cotton buds too.


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> yay my zooplus stuff came  Neo wont go anywhere near it though he isn't impressed lol ungreatful bird


Either my Mom's last box finally arrived today or the kitty hammock did... It's being redelivered tomorrow, so we shall see.


----------



## feorag

Sorry, Shell I did see that and I know I haven't worked out what you owe me yet for the jumpers and cat bag etc, but I'll get round to it. I so miss my laptop! :sad:

I still haven't received my secret santa yet :sad: I don't think it's gonna come now.


----------



## Amalthea

OHHH!!!! You've not told me what I owe ya yet, either, Eileen!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry, Shell I did see that and I know I haven't worked out what you owe me yet for the jumpers and cat bag etc, but I'll get round to it. I so miss my laptop! :sad:
> 
> I still haven't received my secret santa yet :sad: I don't think it's gonna come now.


 

As soon as you work out what I owe you just let me know and I will pay you 


I didnt realise you hadnt got your secret santa yet:gasp: Hasnt the person who sent it got a tracking number so they can find out what happened to it?


----------



## Shell195

Weve contacted our RSPCA inspector today and told him we have a lot of empty pens they can use for cats they have collected, as long as after their 7 days are up they become the property of the sanctuary and arent pts. He sounded ever so pleased as he alone is getting 5 cats a day euthanised due to no rescue places being available:bash:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Weve contacted our RSPCA inspector today and told him we have a lot of empty pens they can use for cats they have collected, as long as after their 7 days are up they become the property of the sanctuary and arent pts. He sounded ever so pleased as he alone is getting 5 cats a day euthanised due to no rescue places being available:bash:



Is 7 days really all they give for cats? That's hardly any time for potential rehoming or for owners to have searched for them - that's awful :bash:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> OHHH!!!! You've not told me what I owe ya yet, either, Eileen!!!


I know! :blush: But I wouldn't worry cos it won't be much and I know I'll get it. I will sort it out soon though - promise. 

I've got 2 days at home tomorrow and Friday, but I need to get some jewellery made up for the Invicta spider show on the 20th January cos the club are going to run a table for me and I need to get some dosh back so I can buy more stuff! :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> As soon as you work out what I owe you just let me know and I will pay you
> 
> 
> I didnt realise you hadnt got your secret santa yet:gasp: Hasnt the person who sent it got a tracking number so they can find out what happened to it?


I will - as above Shell - I'll work it out, but you know the earrings are a little thank you for all the stuff you buy from me so you don't owe me for them.

Actually this 3 tier hammock I've just made up is proving extremely popular - I think Angus and Hamish are living in it! :gasp: Every time I go into the living room, they're both curled up in it. I think the fact that it has a 'lid' means they don't feel the need to chew through the fleece to get between the 2 layers. So if anyone wants any of those made up it'll only be the cost of the fleece and postage really, cos there's no sewing or making up involved.



Shell195 said:


> Weve contacted our RSPCA inspector today and told him we have a lot of empty pens they can use for cats they have collected, as long as after their 7 days are up they become the property of the sanctuary and arent pts. He sounded ever so pleased as he alone is getting 5 cats a day euthanised due to no rescue places being available:bash:


Bloody Hell, Shell - that's quite frightening - poor bloody cats! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Yes, 7 days is all the RSPCA give the cats as they are supposedly abandoned:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

How horrible  And people conitnue looking for months (even years) after a cat goes missing, too  I know I still expect to see Chester sitting on the front step every time we come home and he's been gone 2 1/2 years now 

Just let me know when you figure it all out, Eileen


----------



## feorag

Aye, I will do Jen - promise to sort it out, but like I said it won't be much.

Barry is downstairs making me a hot toddy to go to bed with - I've decided the hot milky drink is good, but it's not helping me to get to sleep, but a good whisky toddy makes me light headed very quickly, so I'm hoping I might get to sleep a bit sooner tonight.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> How horrible  And people conitnue looking for months (even years) after a cat goes missing, too  I know I still expect to see Chester sitting on the front step every time we come home and he's been gone 2 1/2 years now
> 
> Just let me know when you figure it all out, Eileen


it's upset me too thinking thats what might have happened to tom


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* You lush, you! 

Am just about to feed all the night time critters and head off to bed myself....


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> it's upset me too thinking thats what might have happened to tom



Definitely


----------



## feorag

Moi? A lush??

If the hat fits! :lol2:

Goodnight everyone!

Oh and hello Tom - nothing personal, but I'm going to bed now! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Moi? A lush??
> 
> If the hat fits! :lol2:
> 
> Goodnight everyone!
> 
> Oh and hello Tom - nothing personal, but I'm going to bed now! :lol2:


night night eileen


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen, if you have a hot toddy at least you will go to bed happy:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Hopefully it helps, Eileen 

Those of you that have my number, could you text me, so I can refill my contacts, please?


----------



## ditta

evening folks..........is there a word for ssaying hello at night?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> evening folks..........is there a word for ssaying hello at night?


 
You just said it :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> You just said it :lol2:


 but its not evening is it its night, but if i say goodnight it means i go, if i say good morning, good afternoon, or good evening it means hello, but good night doesnt!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> but its not evening is it its night, but if i say goodnight it means i go, if i say good morning, good afternoon, or good evening it means hello, but good night doesnt!!!!!!:lol2:


more importantly is there a word to say to someone as they go to sleep in the morning


----------



## ami_j

im making a blog


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> more importantly is there a word to say to someone as they go to sleep in the morning


 now tom you have given me something else to worry over......if i say good morning they get up......but if i say good night its not night its morning!!!!!:bash:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> but its not evening is it its night, but if i say goodnight it means i go, if i say good morning, good afternoon, or good evening it means hello, but good night doesnt!!!!!!:lol2:


 
It seems you arent the only one who wants to know this:lol2:
How come you can't say 'good night' as a greeting? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> It seems you arent the only one who wants to know this:lol2:
> How come you can't say 'good night' as a greeting? - Yahoo! Answers


 :lol2:wow but doesnt really answer my question, guess there is no answer................ive got period pains:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

*LOL* And on that note, I'm off to bed. 

Take some good drugs, Ditta


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> *LOL* And on that note, I'm off to bed.
> 
> Take some good drugs, Ditta


ive just taken tramadol. i cant freaking wait til tomoz til i can collect my proper painkillers from chemist.....bloody bank holidays:bash:
ive just read on facebook.....can a blind person use a touchscreen phone......well there is another question to keep me awake lol


good morning jen have a good sleep:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> ive just taken tramadol. i cant freaking wait til tomoz til i can collect my proper painkillers from chemist.....bloody bank holidays:bash:
> ive just read on facebook.....can a *bling* person use a touchscreen phone......well there is another question to keep me awake lol
> 
> 
> good morning jen have a good sleep:whistling2:


don't see why sparkley jewelery could stop them tbh:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

tomwilson said:


> don't see why sparkley jewelery could stop them tbh:whistling2:


 im bblaming the meds tom and my keyboard and d isnt really near g oh yes it is well next door but one but im a little fuzzy:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> iceland


"Prawn ring £1, chicken dinosaurs £1, potato faginas £1......"
<in the voice of Kerry Katona>

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> im bblaming the meds tom and my keyboard and d isnt really near g oh yes it is well next door but one but im a little fuzzy:no1:


i'm just messing with you ditta my key board has a few keys that don't always show up to, i supose a blind person could use a touch screen if if read out the numbers as you typed, but why would they have a touch screen its no like they're going to do much other than talk on it presumably


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> "Prawn ring £1, chicken dinosaurs £1, potato faginas £1......"
> <in the voice of Kerry Katona>
> 
> :lol2:


:| potato fagina? never coming to yours for tea col


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> "Prawn ring £1, chicken dinosaurs £1, potato faginas £1......"
> <in the voice of Kerry Katona>
> 
> :lol2:


good god the first year she was the voice of iceland they had adverts read by her on the christmass music cd, it'd come on every 10 minutes her rying to sell prawn rings and chocolate gataux's :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :| potato fagina? never coming to yours for tea col


:lol2: You never know with Kerry katona, dependant on what she has taken that particular day!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: You never know with Kerry katona, dependant on what she has taken that particular day!


YouTube - kerry katona drunk on' this morning ' Parody


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> YouTube - kerry katona drunk on' this morning ' Parody


I remember seeing that as it was broadcast! What a disgrace!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: You never know with Kerry katona, dependant on what she has taken that particular day!


aye!
bless her shes getting herself back sorted, i hope she manages it


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> aye!
> bless her shes getting herself back sorted, i hope she manages it


i don't like her put purely because of the 4 months of torture of hearing her voice at work every ten minutes, not her fault really but hey i'm human i'm aloud to hate for no reason


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I remember seeing that as it was broadcast! What a disgrace!


did you watch it as that one is a p*ss take coll


----------



## tomwilson

night guys


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen, if you have a hot toddy at least you will go to bed happy:lol2:


Well I went to bed happy and slightly fuzzy, but I didn't get to sleep any quicker than a cup of Horlicks, so that didn't work! Tossed and turned for over an hour before I fell asleep! :bash:



ditta said:


> but its not evening is it its night, but if i say goodnight it means i go, if i say good morning, good afternoon, or good evening it means hello, but good night doesnt!!!!!!:lol2:


Bloody hell Ditta, I'm glad I went to bed before you typed that one -otherwise I'd have never got to sleep trying to work it out! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning, I didnt wake up until 10 :gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Well I woke up at 6:45 then struggled to get back to sleep. Barry came in to get dressed after his shower, still awake. Then I heard him getting my car out of the garage at 7:20 - still awake. Finally looked at the clock and it was nearly 8:00,but still dark. It's against my religion to get out of bed when it's dark, so I decided I'd have one more attempt to get back to sleep for an hour and if I didn't manage it then I'd get up and b*gger me, I went out like a light and woke up at 10:00am :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Love it!!! I didn't get out of bed til after 11... *oops*

Tom, we got your card today *lol* Thank you!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I've just been told to sod off on the lionhead thread.

Silly girl shouldn't have posted it in domestics if she didn't want criticism!

A month FFS and she doesn't want them! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I saw that, Eileen! And I MAY have giggled (and snorted) a bit *lol*

Since it's my day off, I think I'm gonna clean critters out today. May even bathe some of them. The girlie rats need baths and maybe even the pinny gigs... Tikka is crap at grooming herself!


----------



## catastrophyrat

oh dear Eileen :whistling2:
rabbits seem so easy yet they aren't -but why oh why can't people research an animals needs :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Just had fun going through my Mom's Christmas pressy box for me  FINALLY arrived!! Got some awesome knee high converse-style shoes!

And the cats' hammock came, as well, so Gary will have to put it up when he gets home tonight


----------



## catastrophyrat

OK it's the cat thread but meet Polly -she was needing a home so here she is -lady was told 10 weeks -more like 8 -very quick but very friendly -once 'quarantined' will intro her to some friends.


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Yes, 7 days is all the RSPCA give the cats as they are supposedly abandoned:bash:


Wow I'm shocked. 7 days is no time at all for someone to reclaim their cat- that's bloody awful 
I read in the paper the other day about a cat that was returned to it's owner 11 years after it went missing! They have no idea where it went but luckily it was chipped and was found recently as a stray, scanned and returned! I guess someone had been looking after it for the past 11 years and hadn't thought to scan it perhaps? Lucky the RSPCA didn't get their paws on it though....




feorag said:


> :lol2: I've just been told to sod off on the lionhead thread.
> 
> Silly girl shouldn't have posted it in domestics if she didn't want criticism!
> 
> A month FFS and she doesn't want them! :bash:


I saw that - some people :bash: but it's ok cos now they're apparently being kept... if that's true why not think it through properly before posting them for sale...


----------



## Amalthea

Polly is adorable!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I've just been told to sod off on the lionhead thread.
> 
> Silly girl shouldn't have posted it in domestics if she didn't want criticism!
> 
> A month FFS and she doesn't want them! :bash:


 
Not read that thread yet :gasp:



catastrophyrat said:


> OK it's the cat thread but meet Polly -she was needing a home so here she is -lady was told 10 weeks -more like 8 -very quick but very friendly -once 'quarantined' will intro her to some friends.
> image
> image


What an absolute sweetheart:flrt:



ukphd said:


> Wow I'm shocked. 7 days is no time at all for someone to reclaim their cat- that's bloody awful
> I read in the paper the other day about a cat that was returned to it's owner 11 years after it went missing! They have no idea where it went but luckily it was chipped and was found recently as a stray, scanned and returned! I guess someone had been looking after it for the past 11 years and hadn't thought to scan it perhaps? Lucky the RSPCA didn't get their paws on it though....
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that - some people :bash: but it's ok cos now they're apparently being kept... if that's true why not think it through properly before posting them for sale...


 
As long as the cat is chipped they will try and find the owners, its the ones that arent that lose their lives


----------



## Amalthea

Last night while feeding, the APDs gave me a mini heart attack. I dug through EVERYTHING and couldn't find one... So today I was gonna clean them out and have agood look. And there's TWO in their sock. So I started really looking to see where Number Two coulda been hiding. The little sh*ts chewed a hole in the lid of the tank and the one was hiding IN the lid (it's a converted fish tank with a proper hood). And on top of the lid there was lines all over the dust (it's terrible for dust in there... I'm bad about it), like a snail had crawled across and made pretty patterns. But no slime. So I think the little brat was actually OUT and those lines were his/her tail (I still don't know their sex). So I've made a few adjustments and lowered any of the climbing twigs and bits, so they can't (hopefully) reach the lid. I have had all sorts in that tank.... Harvest mice, African pygmy mice, fancy mice, etc etc etc.... Nobody has escaped before. Well, at least they're both safe now.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Last night while feeding, the APDs gave me a mini heart attack. I dug through EVERYTHING and couldn't find one... So today I was gonna clean them out and have agood look. And there's TWO in their sock. So I started really looking to see where Number Two coulda been hiding. The little sh*ts chewed a hole in the lid of the tank and the one was hiding IN the lid (it's a converted fish tank with a proper hood). And on top of the lid there was lines all over the dust (it's terrible for dust in there... I'm bad about it), like a snail had crawled across and made pretty patterns. But no slime. So I think the little brat was actually OUT and those lines were his/her tail (I still don't know their sex). So I've made a few adjustments and lowered any of the climbing twigs and bits, so they can't (hopefully) reach the lid. I have had all sorts in that tank.... Harvest mice, African pygmy mice, fancy mice, etc etc etc.... Nobody has escaped before. Well, at least they're both safe now.


 
:gasp: Naughty little dormouse. I think I really need some of these in the future(maybe when some of my old rats have gone and I can lose a big cage)
They are such pretty critters:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I was dreading having to send a message to the guy who hand reared them to tell him that one had just gone..... As for getting some in the future... They'd make really good little "display" critters. Make them a big enclosure that is nice to look at with loads to do and a red light set up. Even these two, who were handreared, aren't really "cuddly"... they'll run across me, but now that they are settled in, they don't run to me for comfort.


----------



## feorag

catastrophyrat said:


> oh dear Eileen :whistling2:
> rabbits seem so easy yet they aren't -but why oh why can't people research an animals needs :bash:


I know that was what really p*ssed me of - I mean only a month - it's obvious they bought on a whim and now they want to sell them!!! If they care about them they'll give them away to the right home imao - but maybe I see things too simplistically - I don't know. 


Amalthea said:


> Just had fun going through my Mom's Christmas pressy box for me  FINALLY arrived!! Got some *awesome knee high converse-style shoes!*


You'll have to take a photo of those Jen, cos for the life of me I can't imagine what they look like! :crazy: 


catastrophyrat said:


> OK it's the cat thread but meet Polly -she was needing a home so here she is -lady was told 10 weeks -more like 8 -very quick but very friendly -once 'quarantined' will intro her to some friends.
> image
> image


Oh Val - she's simply delightful! I love her! :flrt:



Amalthea said:


> Last night while feeding, the APDs gave me a mini heart attack. I dug through EVERYTHING and couldn't find one... So today I was gonna clean them out and have agood look. And there's TWO in their sock. So I started really looking to see where Number Two coulda been hiding. The little sh*ts chewed a hole in the lid of the tank and the one was hiding IN the lid (it's a converted fish tank with a proper hood). And on top of the lid there was lines all over the dust (it's terrible for dust in there... I'm bad about it), like a snail had crawled across and made pretty patterns. But no slime. So I think the little brat was actually OUT and those lines were his/her tail (I still don't know their sex). So I've made a few adjustments and lowered any of the climbing twigs and bits, so they can't (hopefully) reach the lid. I have had all sorts in that tank.... Harvest mice, African pygmy mice, fancy mice, etc etc etc.... Nobody has escaped before. Well, at least they're both safe now.


Sorry Jen, I lol'd when I read this - I was imagining your face when you couldn't find one!


----------



## Amalthea

I'll take a pic tonight and show ya  Love those shoes!!!!

I'm sure my face really would have been comical! The little brats!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I was dreading having to send a message to the guy who hand reared them to tell him that one had just gone..... As for getting some in the future... They'd make really good little "display" critters. *Make them a big enclosure that is nice to look at with loads to do and a red light set up with an escape proof lid*. Even these two, who were handreared, aren't really "cuddly"... they'll run across me, but now that they are settled in, they don't run to me for comfort.


 
Ive fixed that for you :whistling2:
I know what converse are but have never seen knee high ones:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... Escape proof lid is very important!! *lol* 

Converse call the tall ones XX hi, I think.... *goes to find a pic*

Converse® All Star® XXHi Wrapping Paper Black

Mine are pink with a leopard design on the sides


----------



## feorag

You see, to me, that's not a shoe - it's a boot - that's why I couldn't visualise it.


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> Yeah.... Escape proof lid is very important!! *lol*
> 
> Converse call the tall ones XX hi, I think.... *goes to find a pic*
> 
> Converse® All Star® XXHi Wrapping Paper Black
> 
> Mine are pink with a leopard design on the sides



Wow! I didn't even realised converse made boots/shoes like that! very cool! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

It's like a very high trainer  I told Mom that I wanted some XXhis, cuz here they are £50 (at Shuh) and MUCH cheaper over there. then she found these and they're awesome


----------



## Shell195

Eileen in our day they were called Baseball boots :whistling2:

Look cool Jen:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Like baseball boots!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen in our day they were called Baseball boots :whistling2:


Yes, because trainers come up to your ankles and baseball boots cover your ankle, so boots are higher than shoes, trainers etc etc!


----------



## Amalthea

It may have to do with my Americanisms, too  I call 'em all "shoes" not just dressy "shoes".... 

And here they are!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> It may have to do with my Americanisms, too  I call 'em all "shoes" not just dressy "shoes"....
> 
> And here they are!
> 
> image


lol diesels eye poking through between them


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It may have to do with my Americanisms, too  I call 'em all "shoes" not just dressy "shoes"....
> 
> And here they are!
> 
> image


 
Wait til Sophie sees these:whistling2:
:lol2:I spy with my little eye, Diesel wants to be in on the piccy too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It may have to do with my Americanisms, too  I call 'em all "shoes" not just dressy "shoes"....
> 
> And here they are!
> 
> image


Nice Cheetah design! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, your xmas card arrived this morning, thanks! hehe x


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, your xmas card arrived this morning, thanks! hehe x


Yours was posted about the 18th December along with everyone elses, I cant believe they have only just arrived. My relatives havent even got theirs yet:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Yours was posted about the 18th December along with everyone elses, I cant believe they have only just arrived. My relatives havent even got theirs yet:bash:


Thats Royal Fail for you! :devil:


----------



## feorag

Fail being the operative word, Colin! :lol2:

Jen I love those - reminded me of a very fave pair of blue suede lace up boots I had many years ago. Actually I can tell you when I had them! It was 1971, cos I wore them to go out for a chinese meal with John when I was pregnant with Iain. It was my birthday meal and I remember wearing them, cos they felt right odd all night and eventually when we were leaving the restaurant, I looked properly at them and realised I had them on the wrong feet! :roll2: PMSL!!

And another laugh for you all - this is my latest Skye injury and it is, believe or not the top of my foot










When I'm near dogs or traffic and he's on his lead he walks to the end of the extender, drops his frisbee/ball/stick whatever and waits for me to reach it, whereupon I kick it and he grabs it or (if I can get it past him rushes off to get it). On Tuesday afternoon we were in the middle of the village centre and he dropped his frisbee which is one of those little flat rings rather than a 'proper' frisbee - I went to kick it, only instead of kicking it my foot went over the top of it and I stood on it and he, in his enthusiasm, shot forward to grab it and head butted my foot - this is the result - it bloody hurt! :gasp:

Oh, and I've just finished the loopy cardigan for Darcey - here's the link to the photos on the handcrafted thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/7566744-post723.html


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> lol diesels eye poking through between them


He doesn't like to be left out 



Shell195 said:


> Wait til Sophie sees these:whistling2:
> :lol2:I spy with my little eye, Diesel wants to be in on the piccy too


Sophie has seen 'em :whistling2::lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Nice Cheetah design! :2thumb:


Awesome, huh!!! Mom's done good! :2thumb:



feorag said:


> Fail being the operative word, Colin! :lol2:
> 
> Jen I love those - reminded me of a very fave pair of blue suede lace up boots I had many years ago. Actually I can tell you when I had them! It was 1971, cos I wore them to go out for a chinese meal with John when I was pregnant with Iain. It was my birthday meal and I remember wearing them, cos they felt right odd all night and eventually when we were leaving the restaurant, I looked properly at them and realised I had them on the wrong feet! :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> And another laugh for you all - this is my latest Skye injury and it is, believe or not the top of my foot
> 
> image
> 
> When I'm near dogs or traffic and he's on his lead he walks to the end of the extender, drops his frisbee/ball/stick whatever and waits for me to reach it, whereupon I kick it and he grabs it or (if I can get it past him rushes off to get it). We were in the middle of the village centre and he dropped his frisbee which is one of those little flat rings rather than a 'proper' frisbee - I went to kick it, only instead of kicking it my foot went over the top of it and I stood on it and he, in his enthusiasm, shot forward to grab it and head butted my foot - this is the result - it bloody hurt! :gasp:



That looks painful!!!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Ouch Eileen, you sure you havent cracked a bone:gasp:
I would have loved to have seen you in your boots on the wrong feet:roll2:
Cute baby cardigan:2thumb:
:lol2:Jen, you put them on FB:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Yup! I use FB instead of photobucket to store my pics


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Fail being the operative word, Colin! :lol2:
> 
> Jen I love those - reminded me of a very fave pair of blue suede lace up boots I had many years ago. Actually I can tell you when I had them! It was 1971, cos I wore them to go out for a chinese meal with John when I was pregnant with Iain. It was my birthday meal and I remember wearing them, cos they felt right odd all night and eventually when we were leaving the restaurant, I looked properly at them and realised I had them on the wrong feet! :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> And another laugh for you all - this is my latest Skye injury and it is, believe or not the top of my foot
> 
> image
> 
> When I'm near dogs or traffic and he's on his lead he walks to the end of the extender, drops his frisbee/ball/stick whatever and waits for me to reach it, whereupon I kick it and he grabs it or (if I can get it past him rushes off to get it). On Tuesday afternoon we were in the middle of the village centre and he dropped his frisbee which is one of those little flat rings rather than a 'proper' frisbee - I went to kick it, only instead of kicking it my foot went over the top of it and I stood on it and he, in his enthusiasm, shot forward to grab it and head butted my foot - this is the result - it bloody hurt! :gasp:
> 
> Oh, and I've just finished the loopy cardigan for Darcey - here's the link to the photos on the handcrafted thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/7566744-post723.html


the bad foot luck still doing the rounds then :lol2:

hope it gets better soon eileen


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That looks painful!!!! :gasp:


It hurt at the time, but within 5 minutes it didn't and I forgot all about it - only noticed the bruising this morning! :lol2:

I was more concerned with my 'image' cos I was walking past a pub at the time and felt so stupid, so in case anyone had seen what happened I was trying not to limp! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey Tom, you heard about the new X-Men film coming out in June? Its called X-Men: First Class, but it doesn't sound that good to me.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Tom, you heard about the new X-Men film coming out in June? Its called X-Men: First Class, but it doesn't sound that good to me.


i read the comics and they where a bit poor tbh, i did know they where making a the film but i've not read the story line for the film, its not gonna be very close to the comics though since they first students where jean, cyclopse, angel, beast and iceman and the films have already set ice man as 20 years younger than the cyclopse and jean with angel not being much older than him and beast being in his 50's but they might just do it anyway


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i read the comics and they where a bit poor tbh, i did know they where making a the film but i've not read the story line for the film, its not gonna be very close to the comics though since they first students where jean, cyclopse, angel, beast and iceman and the films have already set ice man as 20 years younger than the cyclopse and jean with angel not being much older than him and beast being in his 50's but they might just do it anyway


It is about Xavier's & Magneto's early years, when they were friends. It has The Hellfire Club as the bad guys, with Sebastian Shaw & Emma Frost. It also has Moira McTaggart, The Banshee, Beast, Mystique, Havoc & Darwin in it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It hurt at the time, but within 5 minutes it didn't and I forgot all about it - only noticed the bruising this morning! :lol2:
> 
> I was more concerned with my 'image' cos I was walking past a pub at the time and felt so stupid, so in case anyone had seen what happened I was trying not to limp! :lol2:


 
There is always an audience at times like this:lol2: You should have pretended you were breakdancing:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im not sure what exactly has happened, but I just read on Facebook that Jaime's dog has had to have a test at the vets & it doesn't sound too good. She has had a really crap time of it lately, hope things pick up & her dog is fine! Thinking of you Jaime! x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, when do you want to come for your Snugglesafe & for Chihuahua cuddles?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, when do you want to come for your Snugglesafe & for Chihuahua cuddles?


 
When Steve is off at the weekend in the next couple of weeks if thats ok. I will of course check its conveniant for you nearer the time:2thumb:













>>>>>>>>>>>>Runs off looking for big bags and coats with pockets


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not sure what exactly has happened, but I just read on Facebook that Jaime's dog has had to have a test at the vets & it doesn't sound too good. She has had a really crap time of it lately, hope things pick up & her dog is fine! Thinking of you Jaime! x


 


:gasp: Poor Jaime


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> When Steve is off at the weekend in the next couple of weeks if thats ok. I will of course check its conveniant for you nearer the time:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>Runs off looking for big bags and coats with pockets


Yes, no worries, we are easy. 

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> It is about Xavier's & Magneto's early years, when they were friends. It has The Hellfire Club as the bad guys, with Sebastian Shaw & Emma Frost. It also has Moira McTaggart, The Banshee, Beast, Mystique, Havoc & Darwin in it.


see i hate it when they just rewrite things to suit them selves havoc is scotts younger brother and darwin is even younger than him



Zoo-Man said:


> Im not sure what exactly has happened, but I just read on Facebook that Jaime's dog has had to have a test at the vets & it doesn't sound too good. She has had a really crap time of it lately, hope things pick up & her dog is fine! Thinking of you Jaime! x


when it rains it pours but this rally is taking the p*ss isn't it. poor jaime hope he luck starts to change soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> see i hate it when they just rewrite things to suit them selves havoc is scotts younger brother and darwin is even younger than him
> 
> 
> when it rains it pours but this rally is taking the p*ss isn't it. poor jaime hope he luck starts to change soon


I know what you mean, thats the main problem when comics/tv programmes are made into films!

I hope Jaime's luck improves too mate.


----------



## ami_j

thans guys its really getting too much.hes been straining to wee and there blood in what he does pass,found out hes got a heart mumur and enlarged prostate hes had blood and urine taling fund out tomoz what state his lidneys and liver r in


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> It hurt at the time, but within 5 minutes it didn't and I forgot all about it - only noticed the bruising this morning! :lol2:
> 
> I was more concerned with my 'image' cos I was walking past a pub at the time and felt so stupid, so in case anyone had seen what happened I was trying not to limp! :lol2:


That really did make me giggle!! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> thans guys its really getting too much.hes been straining to wee and there blood in what he does pass,found out hes got a heart mumur and enlarged prostate hes had blood and urine taling fund out tomoz what state his lidneys and liver r in


Oh, Jai {{{hugs}}} Sounds horrible... Keep us updated


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Shell195 said:


> You should have pretended you were breakdancing:whistling2:


Breakdancing - I couldn't feckin' walk, never mind breakdance! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> thans guys its really getting too much.hes been straining to wee and there blood in what he does pass,found out hes got a heart mumur and enlarged prostate hes had blood and urine taling fund out tomoz what state his lidneys and liver r in


Oh dear Jaime, I'm so sorry - you really are being hit when you're down lately aren't you.

I hope the news is good when you get the results!


----------



## Amalthea

It's snowing again


----------



## feorag

Everything's white here, but it's just a hard frost - thank goodness!

I've just realised I've got a mega problem. It's my cat club committee meeting next Thursday night and cos my laptop has died I can't get the minutes of the last meeting off it! :gasp:

No way can I remember half of what's in them either, so I'm well up the creek without a paddle. And I'm late getting them out anyway cos the reminder to do that is in my scheduler on my laptop, so I'd totally forgotten all about it in the wind down from Christmas!!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, its snowing heavily here :bash:
Eileen, I hope your foot is less purple today

Jai, I hope its good news rom the vets


----------



## feorag

Shell, forgot to mention, remember you asked me if I'd heard from Julie before Christmas. Well I eventually caught up with her after Christmas and she had a bad accident in the jeep at the end of November! Hit black ice!

Her daughter and the 2 dogs were in the car with her and fortunately none of them were badly injured and she thought she'd got off lightly, but it appears that she had delayed shock, muscular spasms, swollen kidneys and internal bruising! :gasp: She's been to see an osteopath and they've told her that the internal bruising has taken quite a while to show and consequently her body has gone into terrible muscular spasms throughout and basically that her back is f*cked!


----------



## Amalthea

Snow:










Jesus, Eileen!! That's horrible!!!


----------



## feorag

Can't enthuse about that snow - sorry! :lol2:

It does sound like it's been horrendous - she's just pm'd me this morning to say that the pain she suffered at the osteopaths was horrendous and Julie's no softie - I can tell you!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, forgot to mention, remember you asked me if I'd heard from Julie before Christmas. Well I eventually caught up with her after Christmas and she had a bad accident in the jeep at the end of November! Hit black ice!
> 
> Her daughter and the 2 dogs were in the car with her and fortunately none of them were badly injured and she thought she'd got off lightly, but it appears that she had delayed shock, muscular spasms, swollen kidneys and internal bruising! :gasp: She's been to see an osteopath and they've told her that the internal bruising has taken quite a while to show and consequently her body has gone into terrible muscular spasms throughout and basically that her back is f*cked!


 


Poor Jules, that sounds horrific:gasp:
Ive noticed shes posted a few times on other threads so think I will send her a pm when I get a spare minute

*"Get well soon Jules"*


----------



## feorag

Yes, she followed me onto a couple of threads so I pm'd her to say that if she'd time to talk I'd ring her and she rang me straight away, so we finally got our catch up! :lol2:

Jen, it's been snowing here for the last hour, but it's only been a fine flurry, so not much lying - thank goodness! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, it's now raining and all the snow is gone!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, it's now raining and all the snow is gone!


 

Yay to no snow:no1:

I was hoping to have some good news about Sidney but hes still the same, he appears to love other cats but has a great fear of humans although he will chat to me when hes safely in his high bed. I tried to stroke him last night and got scratched so back to square one 


I keep meaning to tell you all that Ian is in Australia with his sister which is why hes not been about. I think hes due back soon though.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shamre poor Sidney hasn't made much progress Shell. Im sure however that with time he will improve. 

Lucky buggar Ian!


----------



## ami_j

yeah so i havent updated much so heres my blog, i wrote it in here, i really dont wanna type it all out again 
Lite.rat.ion

you can even follow me if you like being depressed lol


----------



## feorag

I'm thinking it could take quite a while to get Sidney to settle down Shell - it appears that he hasn't had any socialisation at all by the sound of things. Maybe she's one of these breeders who keeps her cats and kittens outside and leaves it to new owners to socialise them, but of course because she didn't sell him, she just maybe never bothered! :bash:

That so pisses me off!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe seeing the cuddly nekkid twins will help calm Sidney down?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Maybe seeing the cuddly nekkid twins will help calm Sidney down?


 
The twins love the fact he is there and spend ages talking to him through the wire door, Sidney`s responce is to rub up and down the door answering them:lol2: I have given him a red mouse that he loves and he spends ages throwing it around until he notices us watching him
Eileen I think you are right about it taking a while to socialise him, I hate seeing him like this as mine were always so outgoing


----------



## feorag

Yup! To me it's unnatural for a Siamese to not love being around people - it definitely shows either how poorly brought up he was or poorly bred - one or the other! :bash:

Well I'm off to bed now - Barry's already there, but I'm just finishing off here. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yup! To me it's unnatural for a Siamese to not love being around people - it definitely shows either how poorly brought up he was or poorly bred - one or the other! :bash:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - Barry's already there, but I'm just finishing off here. Goodnight everyone!


Goodnight Eileen x


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yup! To me it's unnatural for a Siamese to not love being around people - it definitely shows either how poorly brought up he was or poorly bred - one or the other! :bash:
> 
> Well I'm off to bed now - Barry's already there, but I'm just finishing off here. Goodnight everyone!


 

Night Eileen x


----------



## Amalthea

I'm sure he'll relax after a while... he sounds like he WANTS to relax.

Think that's me off, too. nighty night, everybody!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'm sure he'll relax after a while... he sounds like he WANTS to relax.
> 
> Think that's me off, too. nighty night, everybody!


 
Night Jen x


----------



## tomwilson

don't you love it when you find money you didn't know you had just found fourteen pound in a pair of jeans as i put them in the wash:no1:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> don't you love it when you find money you didn't know you had just found fourteen pound in a pair of jeans as i put them in the wash:no1:


 
I thought you men left that as tip for us women:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Awww just watching someones pet Capybara on animal planet, hes so tame:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Awww just watching someones pet Capybara on animal planet, hes so tame:flrt:


gaint guine pig :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> I thought you men left that as tip for us women:whistling2:


not when i'm the only soft bugger who'll do the washing its not:devil:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


tomwilson said:


> don't you love it when you find money you didn't know you had just found fourteen pound in a pair of jeans as i put them in the wash:no1:


I've done that too Tom - found a £10 note in a winter coat that I hadn't worn since the previous winter - I *loved* it!!! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> I thought you men left that as tip for us women:whistling2:


:lol2:
So what's everyone up to this fine Saturday morning then? Our light flutter of snow followed by rain on top of hard frost has all gone this morning I'm glad to say! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning  Ive not much planned for today although I do need to go out and buy cat litter as I forgot to bring some home last night


----------



## feorag

I've hung a load of washing on the line cos it's bright and sunny and there's a bit of a wind, so hopefully it will get some of the wet out of them and then I can finish them off in the tumbeliner! Or they'll finish off on hangers and at least they won't end up like cardboard! :roll:

Then I've sat and watched TV and done nowt else! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

I've got work this afternoon, but that's it. Only a short shift, too. Gonna take the puppy out for his first good walk since his neuter, as well. The tomorrow, he's going to help "socialise" the crested pups


----------



## feorag

Has everything settled down now with his operation Jen? Hope so! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been shopping again, I seem to spend my life buying food:bash:
The weather forecast warns of a band of snow coming over from Ireland and its expected in the Northwest by early evening:devil:

This morning Ive given in and opened the door to Sidney`s room and let him mix with my lot(he is tested,fully vaccinated and neutered). Hes delighted with the other cats but threatens everyone who walks past him:lol2: I bet not many people have a feral Siamese upstairs:whistling2:
Everyone has been instructed to totally ignore him so he doesnt feel threatened.
My cats are so good with strangers in their territory but I suppose it helps when the other one is cat friendly.


----------



## feorag

Good luck with that one Shell - I think you're right - let the cats try and teach him there's nothing to be afraid of and in the meantime, no eye contact.


----------



## RubyCurtis

im awful i cant remember the persons user name lol but my dad said she is after a kitten. i have a turkish angora that i got from a friend of my dads, we have 4 kittens at 9 weeks old, they are cross but all pure white, 3 girls and 1 boy


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

*Moooooooooooooooo*

cravendale : the cows want it back!


----------



## Freakinfreak

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

I swear that's from Primark? I wanted one... but they're made for like 6ft people!!

I was just popping in to ask the best way to allow cats to get on with each other.

Say, hypothetically, you had a cat, this cat you had for a year or so and then you wanted to get another one, maybe 2. They'd all be vaccinated, wormed and chopped but is there a way to help them get on almost? I've heard of putting a tshirt in with the new cats that smells of your previous ones so they get the scent helps? 

I'm not sure :hmm:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Freakinfreak said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> I swear that's from Primark? I wanted one... but they're made for like 6ft people!!
> 
> I was just popping in to ask the best way to allow cats to get on with each other.
> 
> Say, hypothetically, you had a cat, this cat you had for a year or so and then you wanted to get another one, maybe 2. They'd all be vaccinated, wormed and chopped but is there a way to help them get on almost? I've heard of putting a tshirt in with the new cats that smells of your previous ones so they get the scent helps?
> 
> I'm not sure :hmm:


it certainly is from primani!! i love it, even more than my pink one! which is a shocker hehe
im only 5ft 8. ive had to get 16-18 size to fit me in length!


----------



## feorag

RubyCurtis said:


> im awful i cant remember the persons user name lol but my dad said she is after a kitten. i have a turkish angora that i got from a friend of my dads, we have 4 kittens at 9 weeks old, they are cross but all pure white, 3 girls and 1 boy


Ruby, it's Jen (Amalthea) you want - she's desperate for a blue eyed white, so if these have white eyes, she might be beating a path to your door!

Hope your dad's enjoying his break - no doubt he needed it!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cravendale : the cows want it back!
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs742.ash1/163412_10150362090840077_836100076_16716095_7012825_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Cat - you truly are nuts! :lol2:



Freakinfreak said:


> Say, hypothetically, you had a cat, this cat you had for a year or so and then you wanted to get another one, maybe 2. They'd all be vaccinated, wormed and chopped but is there a way to help them get on almost? I've heard of putting a tshirt in with the new cats that smells of your previous ones so they get the scent helps?
> 
> I'm not sure :hmm:


Cats work a lot on smell so if you can swap blankets before introductions it might well help. An old trick used by breeders to re-introduce queens who've been isolated with their kittens back into the cat household is talcum powder. Get some baby talc (or indeed any talc, it won't hurt them) and before you introduce them sprinkle them all good and proper with the talcum powder so that they all smell the same. It does help, but obviously won't stop the initial mistrust that all cats have for anything or anyone who isn't totally familiar to them.

Introducing kittens to your current cat will be easier than introducing adult cats, but really it's time and patience and supervision until you are confident that they're getting along OK.


----------



## RubyCurtis

ahhh pity, only 2 have blue eyes and they are reserved


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!I've done that too Tom - found a £10 note in a winter coat that I hadn't worn since the previous winter - I *loved* it!!! :2thumb:
> 
> It's great isn't it i was really made up
> 
> :lol2:
> So what's everyone up to this fine Saturday morning then? Our light flutter of snow followed by rain on top of hard frost has all gone this morning I'm glad to say! :2thumb:


I was in work unfortunately


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ruby, it's Jen (Amalthea) you want - she's desperate for a blue eyed white, so if these have *white *eyes, she might be beating a path to your door!
> 
> Hope your dad's enjoying his break - no doubt he needed it!
> 
> Cat - you truly are nuts! :lol2:
> 
> Cats work a lot on smell so if you can swap blankets before introductions it might well help. An old trick used by breeders to re-introduce queens who've been isolated with their kittens back into the cat household is talcum powder. Get some baby talc (or indeed any talc, it won't hurt them) and before you introduce them sprinkle them all good and proper with the talcum powder so that they all smell the same. It does help, but obviously won't stop the initial mistrust that all cats have for anything or anyone who isn't totally familiar to them.
> 
> Introducing kittens to your current cat will be easier than introducing adult cats, but really it's time and patience and supervision until you are confident that they're getting along OK.


 


Ive never seen a cat with white eyes:whistling2:


----------



## Freakinfreak

feorag said:


> Cats work a lot on smell so if you can swap blankets before introductions it might well help. An old trick used by breeders to re-introduce queens who've been isolated with their kittens back into the cat household is talcum powder. Get some baby talc (or indeed any talc, it won't hurt them) and before you introduce them sprinkle them all good and proper with the talcum powder so that they all smell the same. It does help, but obviously won't stop the initial mistrust that all cats have for anything or anyone who isn't totally familiar to them.
> 
> Introducing kittens to your current cat will be easier than introducing adult cats, but really it's time and patience and supervision until you are confident that they're getting along OK.


Thanks very much! I only ask because I've grown up with cats my whole life but my parents are always dead set against having more than one cat unless they're related or have been together since kittens. I know that in the future when I move out I'd love to have some indoor cats and was just wondering how people best have them introduced 

I've been told before (although I don't know how true it is, if at all!) that it's a good idea to have the older cats in the same room but hold the new cat so that it's not scared and let the other cats smell the new one... would that stress them out too much though?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cravendale : the cows want it back!
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs742.ash1/163412_10150362090840077_836100076_16716095_7012825_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
Utterly nutterly:rotfl:



Freakinfreak said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> I swear that's from Primark? I wanted one... but they're made for like 6ft people!!
> 
> I was just popping in to ask the best way to allow cats to get on with each other.
> 
> Say, hypothetically, you had a cat, this cat you had for a year or so and then you wanted to get another one, maybe 2. They'd all be vaccinated, wormed and chopped but is there a way to help them get on almost? I've heard of putting a tshirt in with the new cats that smells of your previous ones so they get the scent helps?
> 
> I'm not sure :hmm:


 
I agree with Eileen(Feorag) time and patience. My lot are very easy to integrate with other cats but I think thats because they are used to strangers coming and going, as I have fostered lots of cats in the past


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

its fab though isnt it! im gunna go round canal st in it, say i was out on a fancy dress night n no one turned up :lol2:
is this a bit different to sophies shell?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its fab though isnt it! im gunna go round canal st in it, say i was out on a fancy dress night n no one turned up :lol2:
> is this a bit different to sophies shell?


 
Yes its different as Sophs has no hood or ears:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive never seen a cat with white eyes:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!! I'm beginning to think I really need sectioning! :roll:


Freakinfreak said:


> Thanks very much! I only ask because I've grown up with cats my whole life but my parents are always dead set against having more than one cat unless they're related or have been together since kittens. I know that in the future when I move out I'd love to have some indoor cats and was just wondering how people best have them introduced
> 
> I've been told before (although I don't know how true it is, if at all!) that it's a good idea to have the older cats in the same room but hold the new cat so that it's not scared and let the other cats smell the new one... would that stress them out too much though?


My first 3 cats were all males and none of them were related and they all got on brilliantly. After I bought my first breeding queen and started breeding, there was only one other cat came into the household - all the rest were bred here. They all got on reasonably well, although there were personality clashes. The only 2 who have never got on since they grew up and still absolutely hate each other are Cadbury & Purrdy (who are all I have left now as it happens) and they are full brother & sister!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!! I'm beginning to think I really need sectioning! :roll:
> My first 3 cats were all males and none of them were related and they all got on brilliantly. After I bought my first breeding queen and started breeding, there was only one other cat came into the household - all the rest were bred here. They all got on reasonably well, although there were personality clashes. The only 2 who have never got on since they grew up and still absolutely hate each other are Cadbury & Purrdy (who are all I have left now as it happens) and they are full brother & sister!!


 
The only 2 of my lot that hate each other is Boo(deaf white boy) and Elmo, they wont even be in the same room as each other. I dont know why they are like this as I have never seen them fall out.


----------



## Amalthea

RubyCurtis said:


> im awful i cant remember the persons user name lol but my dad said she is after a kitten. i have a turkish angora that i got from a friend of my dads, we have 4 kittens at 9 weeks old, they are cross but all pure white, 3 girls and 1 boy


*SOBS* I want a blue eyed white kitty... Preferrably male *sniffles*

I LOVE that, Cat!!! May have to go get one!!!! I have the footy ones, which I LOVE! 










I had the most stressful day at work today! I coulda punched several customers! HO has decided it'd be a good idea to give us a list of random crap that we've had for years and we are allowed to sell it for whatever we want (at least 1p), but that means we have to price over everything manually. And our till is a piece of crap and the scanner is always dying, so we have to type in codes. And then, we need managerial codes to ok the price overs. This one group of women came in and out of the shop about 27 times buying 50p items. And once had a BASKET FULL!! :bash: I wanted to rip my hair out. And then their comments on top of it, as well. One of their purchases (like I said, they did it in several goes) came to £13, and she went mad saying she wasn't having it for £13, cuz it should be 50p each... No.... Several actually had tags on for £3, £4, etc etc etc. The biggest purchase was all 50p items that came to £27!!!!!!!!!!! I wanted to scream.


----------



## ukphd

All this chat about cats getting on etc reminded me that I wanted to share these piccies (sorry they're not great quality - were taken with my phone).
This is Jackson and George the other day :flrt: Jackson was like that for about 15 mins, purring away, burrowing his head into george with his arm around him the whole time! George didn't react at all! He just sat there! :2thumb:










And then a bit later I caught this - Jackson was doing the pawing thing on maisy and cuddling up to her and she was washing him (I caught her at a bad moment and she looks more pissed off than she was!)










They get on so well now it's great! Jackson and George really play together and they charge around the house leaping after one another. It's fab cos it means Maisy get's left alone by the boys! :flrt:

Jackson's a wee cheeky beggar though. He goes up to Maisy or George, rubs the side of his face against their faces until they start washing him. He makes sure he gets a nice proper wash, rolling over, rubbing against them, repositioning etc. And then, when usually the cat being washed would turn and reciprocate Jackson just touches his nose to Maisy or George and walks off! :gasp:

I don't know if he's playing the kitten card or if he's just not learnt the social etiquette yet!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Bless 'em!!  Looks like they're really settling in together


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *SOBS* I want a blue eyed white kitty... Preferrably male *sniffles*
> 
> I LOVE that, Cat!!! May have to go get one!!!! I have the footy ones, which I LOVE!
> 
> image
> 
> I had the most stressful day at work today! I coulda punched several customers! HO has decided it'd be a good idea to give us a list of random crap that we've had for years and we are allowed to sell it for whatever we want (at least 1p), but that means we have to price over everything manually. And our till is a piece of crap and the scanner is always dying, so we have to type in codes. And then, we need managerial codes to ok the price overs. This one group of women came in and out of the shop about 27 times buying 50p items. And once had a BASKET FULL!! :bash: I wanted to rip my hair out. And then their comments on top of it, as well. One of their purchases (like I said, they did it in several goes) came to £13, and she went mad saying she wasn't having it for £13, cuz it should be 50p each... No.... Several actually had tags on for £3, £4, etc etc etc. The biggest purchase was all 50p items that came to £27!!!!!!!!!!! I wanted to scream.


 


Deep breaths:lol2: My day was stress free:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> All this chat about cats getting on etc reminded me that I wanted to share these piccies (sorry they're not great quality - were taken with my phone).
> This is Jackson and George the other day :flrt: Jackson was like that for about 15 mins, purring away, burrowing his head into george with his arm around him the whole time! George didn't react at all! He just sat there! :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> And then a bit later I caught this - Jackson was doing the pawing thing on maisy and cuddling up to her and she was washing him (I caught her at a bad moment and she looks more pissed off than she was!)
> 
> image
> 
> They get on so well now it's great! Jackson and George really play together and they charge around the house leaping after one another. It's fab cos it means Maisy get's left alone by the boys! :flrt:
> 
> Jackson's a wee cheeky beggar though. He goes up to Maisy or George, rubs the side of his face against their faces until they start washing him. He makes sure he gets a nice proper wash, rolling over, rubbing against them, repositioning etc. And then, when usually the cat being washed would turn and reciprocate Jackson just touches his nose to Maisy or George and walks off! :gasp:
> 
> I don't know if he's playing the kitten card or if he's just not learnt the social etiquette yet!


 

Great pics and it really sounds like Jackson has the other 2 under his paw:lol2: Love the kneading photos:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Lovely photos, Nancy and I'm so pleased it's all worked out for you. Boys do like to be around boys thought don't they? :2thumb:

Jen, don't envy you your day at all! My day has been very non-productive, apart from washing some clothes I've done not much else.

Thank God my treasurer still had the copy of the minutes I'd sent to her just after the last meeting in September, so I've managed to tidy them up today and send them out - I feel much happier about that now.

Now I'm sitting chilling for the night - have started my next cardigan for Darcey and waiting for Casualty to come on.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Lovely photos, Nancy and I'm so pleased it's all worked out for you. Boys do like to be around boys thought don't they? :2thumb:
> 
> Jen, don't envy you your day at all! My day has been very non-productive, apart from washing some clothes I've done not much else.
> 
> Thank God my treasurer still had the copy of the minutes I'd sent to her just after the last meeting in September, so I've managed to tidy them up today and send them out - I feel much happier about that now.
> 
> Now I'm sitting chilling for the night - have started my next cardigan for Darcey and waiting for Casualty to come on.


 

When do you get to see little Darcey?


----------



## feorag

They're coming up here once she's settled and 'growing' if you know what I mean.

I offered last year to go down when she was born, told Elise I was planning to go down about 2/3 weeks after the baby was due, so that she would be guaranteed to be home and probably by then in need of a little bit help with her - which is what I did when Chloe was born. The problem is that now we've got Skye it makes it much more difficult for me to get away because of him. It would mean Barry would have to book holidays so that he could be at home to look after Skye, so I needed confirmation from Elise about that.

However, I didn't get much enthusiasm as she wasn't in a good place at that time and even suggested that she mightn't even be living there by then, but could be living in a hostel :gasp: So I told her the offer was there, but I wasn't going to waste Barry's holidays and book flights until I knew she definitely wanted me to go down, so she could tell me if, and when,she wanted me to go down and of course I'm still waiting! :roll:

With Elise I just let her make the decisions to be quite honest - now my attitude is that she can come up here.

Anyway it appears that since the baby was born her father is 'dropping in' every day and doing her head in. She lives just around the corner from him and he has never 'dropped in' for all the time she's lived there and the couple of years she was there before, but now she has a baby he's apparently there every day and doing her head in.

She phoned me this afternoon and we were having a good old chat, so I asked if he had stayed long when he "dropped in" during our telephone call on Thursday and she said "yes", then I asked if he'd called in yesterday and she said "yes" and then I asked if he had called in today and she said "yes, dad's fine, he's actually here now!" :gasp: So I knew straight away that that was why she had rung me - to avoid him! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> They're coming up here once she's settled and 'growing' if you know what I mean.
> 
> I offered last year to go down when she was born, told Elise I was planning to go down about 2/3 weeks after the baby was due, so that she would be guaranteed to be home and probably by then in need of a little bit help with her - which is what I did when Chloe was born. The problem is that now we've got Skye it makes it much more difficult for me to get away because of him. It would mean Barry would have to book holidays so that he could be at home to look after Skye, so I needed confirmation from Elise about that.
> 
> However, I didn't get much enthusiasm as she wasn't in a good place at that time and even suggested that she mightn't even be living there by then, but could be living in a hostel :gasp: So I told her the offer was there, but I wasn't going to waste Barry's holidays and book flights until I knew she definitely wanted me to go down, so she could tell me if, and when,she wanted me to go down and of course I'm still waiting! :roll:
> 
> With Elise I just let her make the decisions to be quite honest - now my attitude is that she can come up here.
> 
> Anyway it appears that since the baby was born her father is 'dropping in' every day and doing her head in. She lives just around the corner from him and he has never 'dropped in' for all the time she's lived there and the couple of years she was there before, but now she has a baby he's apparently there every day and doing her head in.
> 
> She phoned me this afternoon and we were having a good old chat, so I asked if he had stayed long when he "dropped in" during our telephone call on Thursday and she said "yes", then I asked if he'd called in yesterday and she said "yes" and then I asked if he had called in today and she said "yes, dad's fine, he's actually here now!" :gasp: So I knew straight away that that was why she had rung me - to avoid him! :roll:


 
Oh dear, poor Elise.


----------



## Amalthea

Wow..... Sounds like Elise could do with a break!


----------



## feorag

Her dad really stresses her out and just basically gets on her nerves.

Since he gave up his job about 5 years ago he does nothing, but watch TV and play with his motor bikes or model engines, goes to the pub every Monday night to meet some friends and that's it!!! Also he's becoming very obsessive compulsive about stuff. So he has nothing to talk about but motor bikes or model engines and tells the same stories over and over again, but every time he tells them their are new "embellishments" so I think he's 'losing it'. You know what they say "use it or lose it" - he's not using his brain and I think it's starting to show.

Of course he's always been her hero and whereas if I get on her nerves, she'd tell me in no uncertain terms, she can't seem to manage to do that with him! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Wow... You lot were quiet last night!!! I am up nd getting ready for work, but really can't be bothered. Am knackered. Was up for quite a while with a bad low blood sugar last night and I'll be suffering for the rest of the day because of it. Meh. Plus side.... Puppies tonight


----------



## feorag

Morning all. You're right Jen - no posts after me at midnight! :gasp: 

Where did everyone go? I hope Jaime's absence isn't anything to do with her dog?? :sad:

Sorry you had a bad night though. I fell asleep fairly quickly last night - certainly didn't lie as long as I usually do, then I woke up at 5:30 dozed off again, woke up when Barry came back to bed after walking the dog at 6:30, then didn't wake up again until 11:00 :gasp:

Barry and I are off out to a local garden centre, just for a mooch around and a coffee and to get out of the house for a bit.


----------



## Shell195

I woke up at 11.00:gasp: Now Ive been cleaning and have hung washing out as its a bright windy day.
I looked in last nght but everyone was absent so never bothered posting.
Sorry you are under the weather Jen and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Wow... You lot were quiet last night!!! I am up nd getting ready for work, but really can't be bothered. Am knackered. Was up for quite a while with a bad low blood sugar last night and I'll be suffering for the rest of the day because of it. Meh. Plus side.... Puppies tonight





feorag said:


> Morning all. You're right Jen - no posts after me at midnight! :gasp:
> 
> Where did everyone go? I hope Jaime's absence isn't anything to do with her dog?? :sad:
> 
> Sorry you had a bad night though. I fell asleep fairly quickly last night - certainly didn't lie as long as I usually do, then I woke up at 5:30 dozed off again, woke up when Barry came back to bed after walking the dog at 6:30, then didn't wake up again until 11:00 :gasp:
> 
> Barry and I are off out to a local garden centre, just for a mooch around and a coffee and to get out of the house for a bit.





Shell195 said:


> I woke up at 11.00:gasp: Now Ive been cleaning and have hung washing out as its a bright windy day.
> I looked in last nght but everyone was absent so never bothered posting.
> Sorry you are under the weather Jen and hope you feel better soon.


We was at my mum's last night for tea and had afew(well a fair bit) to drink! I left early and left colin there (as my mum's is just round the corner), don't know what time colin got in at! I'm surprised colin didn't log on tho! :whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F

CE1985F said:


> We was at my mum's last night for tea and had afew(well a fair bit) to drink! I left early and left colin there (as my mum's is just round the corner), don't know what time colin got in at! I'm surprised colin didn't log on tho! :whistling2:


Just noticed that colin was online last nite in other part's of RFUK, but not in cat chat! :bash:


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Bless 'em!!  Looks like they're really settling in together





Shell195 said:


> Great pics and it really sounds like Jackson has the other 2 under his paw:lol2: Love the kneading photos:flrt:





feorag said:


> Lovely photos, Nancy and I'm so pleased it's all worked out for you. Boys do like to be around boys thought don't they? :2thumb:


Thanks. It's so cute the way Jackson mimics George. If George goes to use the scratching post, Jackson goes and puts his paws up on it too! It's worked out so well, I'm so pleased we decided to get him. And it's really nice to have one cuddly cat. I wouldn't change George and Maisy for the world, and they are friendly and cuddly in their own way, but Jackson is super-cuddly! :lol2:

Spent this morning at the garden centre too - wanted to buy a small lavender to go in Bob (the tortoises') indoor enclosure as the last one finally gave up the ghost. Had a nice coffee and a wander about. I wanted to buy a nice cake tin and found the perfect one but when I checked it was £35!! :gasp: so think I'll stick to the old quality street tin instead!


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Just noticed that colin was online last nite in other part's of RFUK, but not in cat chat! :bash:


Bad Colin! :bash:

Nancy I wouldn't have paid that for a cake tin either! I got a lot of diverse stuff. A jumper in the sales for Barry's birthday - not much of a reduction, but I liked it and a pair of slippers cos he needs them. A necklace at half price to cannibalise for the beads and chains, a lovely Christmas tea light cover in stained glass for Shirley for next christmas with a little glass saucer to put the tea lights on and some scented tea lights to finish it off and some Nature Diet for the rats from the pet section. Oh and Barry got some Liccy Allsorts from the sweetie section - no surprise there then!! :roll:

You all have to go and look at this video someone sent me today - I loved it! YouTube - Don`t drive with the sunroof open FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx guys... Just been running high all day, cuz my liver tries to bring up my blood sugar the same time I do. Knackering.

Off to see puppies now


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Nancy I wouldn't have paid that for a cake tin either! I got a lot of diverse stuff. A jumper in the sales for Barry's birthday - not much of a reduction, but I liked it and a pair of slippers cos he needs them. A necklace at half price to cannibalise for the beads and chains, a lovely Christmas tea light cover in stained glass for Shirley for next christmas with a little glass saucer to put the tea lights on and some scented tea lights to finish it off and some Nature Diet for the rats from the pet section. Oh and Barry got some Liccy Allsorts from the sweetie section - no surprise there then!! :roll:
> 
> You all have to go and look at this video someone sent me today - I loved it! YouTube - Don`t drive with the sunroof open FUNNY!!!!


:lol2: That's a great vid - I love the bit where the bird gets spat out! 

Gosh you did do well. I was hoping, as well as a cake tin, to get some board games as they usually have some discounted after xmas, and maybe some xmas deccies for next year but there was very little in the sale so didn't bother. I did get a large homemade lemon cake though :mf_dribble:



Amalthea said:


> Off to see puppies now


oooh - have fun :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Just noticed that colin was online last nite in other part's of RFUK, but not in cat chat! :bash:


It was all quiet in here with no-one around, so I didn't post.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Thanks. It's so cute the way Jackson mimics George. If George goes to use the scratching post, Jackson goes and puts his paws up on it too! It's worked out so well, I'm so pleased we decided to get him. And it's really nice to have one cuddly cat. I wouldn't change George and Maisy for the world, and they are friendly and cuddly in their own way, but Jackson is super-cuddly! :lol2:
> 
> Spent this morning at the garden centre too - wanted to buy a small lavender to go in Bob (the tortoises') indoor enclosure as the last one finally gave up the ghost. Had a nice coffee and a wander about. I wanted to buy a nice cake tin and found the perfect one but when I checked it was £35!! :gasp: so think I'll stick to the old quality street tin instead!


Nice to see another tortoise owner in here! :2thumb:


----------



## ukphd

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice to see another tortoise owner in here! :2thumb:



*waves hello" :2thumb:

but shhhh don't tell anyone... I'm still pretending they are cats......


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> *waves hello" :2thumb:
> 
> but shhhh don't tell anyone... I'm still pretending they are cats......


Ah right! Well I have 8 armoured 'cats' myself - 4 Horsfields, 2 Red-Foots & 2 Leopards. :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right! Well I have 8 armoured 'cats' myself - 4 Horsfields, 2 Red-Foots & 2 Leopards. :lol2:


I have a mere 2 hard-cased "felines".. both ibera, one a sweet natured little girl - Bob (as with many an owner we didn't know she was a she until much later!) and the personification of chelonian evil - Wurtle!! :lol2:

Would LOVE to branch into other species some day - I'm particularly taken by the red foots - but also some of the asian forest tortoises (erm I mean cats....)


----------



## feorag

Nancy there were loads of christmas decorations at half price at our garden centre - absolutely loads of them!

Colin - I know what you mean sometimes I pop in, after having said good morning and no-one's been 'in' and I've no news, so I go again too! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

When I came in from work I let Sydney out of his room as he didnt show any interest this morning. Sophie has been out and left her bedroom door open, as usual(its on the top floor next to Sidneys room) shes come back in and her teddies she keeps on a high shelf(they all have some special meaning) were on the floor. When she put them back on the shelf(wondering what had happened as no cats have ever bothered with them before) 2 were missing. 
I went to make sure Sydney was back in bed, which he was, complete with the 2 missing teddies:flrt:Im glad to see he still has some normal Siamese traits in him:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> When I came in from work I let Sydney out of his room as he didnt show any interest this morning. Sophie has been out and left her bedroom door open, as usual(its on the top floor next to Sidneys room) shes come back in and her teddies she keeps on a high shelf(they all have some special meaning) were on the floor. When she put them back on the shelf(wondering what had happened as no cats have ever bothered with them before) 2 were missing.
> I went to make sure Sydney was back in bed, which he was, complete with the 2 missing teddies:flrt:Im glad to see he still has some normal Siamese traits in him:lol2:


Ahh, classic Siamese! Zander is just like that! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> I have a mere 2 hard-cased "felines".. both ibera, one a sweet natured little girl - Bob (as with many an owner we didn't know she was a she until much later!) and the personification of chelonian evil - Wurtle!! :lol2:
> 
> Would LOVE to branch into other species some day - I'm particularly taken by the red foots - but also some of the asian forest tortoises (erm I mean cats....)


I started out with Horsfields 'cats' but delved into the tropical species later. I now prefer to concentrate on the tropical species, & I have my eye on Indian Star 'cats' next! hehe


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning all. You're right Jen - no posts after me at midnight! :gasp:
> 
> Where did everyone go? I hope Jaime's absence isn't anything to do with her dog?? :sad:
> 
> Sorry you had a bad night though. I fell asleep fairly quickly last night - certainly didn't lie as long as I usually do, then I woke up at 5:30 dozed off again, woke up when Barry came back to bed after walking the dog at 6:30, then didn't wake up again until 11:00 :gasp:
> 
> Barry and I are off out to a local garden centre, just for a mooch around and a coffee and to get out of the house for a bit.


i posted an update im guessing everyone missed it?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i posted an update im guessing everyone missed it?


 
Where Jai here or facebook?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> It was all quiet in here with no-one around, so I didn't post.


AWOL:whip:


Zoo-Man said:


> Nice to see another tortoise owner in here! :2thumb:


i have some chelonia of a different kind:whistling2:


ami_j said:


> i posted an update im guessing everyone missed it?


sorry jaime i missed it too i'll go and look for it now though


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I went to make sure Sydney was back in bed, which he was, complete with the 2 missing teddies:flrt:Im glad to see he still has some normal Siamese traits in him:lol2:





Zoo-Man said:


> Ahh, classic Siamese! Zander is just like that! :lol2:


Luna was the same! :lol2: When Chloe was born and Elise brought her up here until she had to start paying for her to fly too, Luna pinched all her teddies and little fluffy critters! She was the same with Ellie! :flrt:



ami_j said:


> i posted an update im guessing everyone missed it?


No, I saw your update on the vet visit, just worried that when you weren't on her last night, that maybe things had taken a bad turn?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> AWOL:whip:
> 
> *i have some chelonia of a different kind*:whistling2:
> 
> sorry jaime i missed it too i'll go and look for it now though


I do like Turtles/Terrapins but tortoises FTW! :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Luna was the same! :lol2: When Chloe was born and Elise brought her up here until she had to start paying for her to fly too, Luna pinched all her teddies and little fluffy critters! She was the same with Ellie! :flrt:


Zander stole one of Indy's toys (a soft ball with a bell inside) & chewed holes in it yesterday! Little sh*t! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> When I came in from work I let Sydney out of his room as he didnt show any interest this morning. Sophie has been out and left her bedroom door open, as usual(its on the top floor next to Sidneys room) shes come back in and her teddies she keeps on a high shelf(they all have some special meaning) were on the floor. When she put them back on the shelf(wondering what had happened as no cats have ever bothered with them before) 2 were missing.
> I went to make sure Sydney was back in bed, which he was, complete with the 2 missing teddies:flrt:Im glad to see he still has some normal Siamese traits in him:lol2:


Bless him!!! He needed some snuggles, apparently!! :flrt:

Just uploading puppy pics now


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I do like Turtles/Terrapins but tortoises FTW! :no1:


i loves my terrapins such cheeky chracters:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Bless him!!! He needed some snuggles, apparently!! :flrt:
> 
> Just uploading puppy pics now


 
Just not off humans


----------



## feorag

Shall catch up on your puppy piccies tomorrow Jen, cos I'm off to bed now!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Shall catch up on your puppy piccies tomorrow Jen, cos I'm off to bed now!


Goodnight Eileen x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, I just thought, have you got Gina on your Facebook? She has posted some fab pics of some of her Sphynx the last couple of days. :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

was a link to my blog shell so i didnt have to type it more than once
no eileen no set backs yet touch wood just alot of thinking to do


----------



## Amalthea

ATTACK!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Rain, the little furry girl loves Diesel! So he's got another girlfriend *lol* But he did well getting them used to OTHER dogs  Got a bit bouncy a couple times and stood on a puppy, but not bad  And we're all knackered now, so off to bed *lol*


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> was a link to my blog shell so i didnt have to type it more than once
> no eileen no set backs yet touch wood just alot of thinking to do


 
Ive just read it Jai, fingers crossed you get some good news


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> ATTACK!!!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


 

Awwwww they are gorgeous:flrt:
I love the nekkid girl and the little black/white one, so cute:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive just read it Jai, fingers crossed you get some good news


Me too, hopefully your luck will change hun


----------



## ditta

im back up out of bed, went at 10 cos i was faling asleep in bath, back up now i cant drop off:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> im back up out of bed, went at 10 cos i was faling asleep in bath, back up now i cant drop off:lol2:


Hey hun. Is Cat asleep or has your up & downing disturbed her too? :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun. Is Cat asleep or has your up & downing disturbed her too? :lol2:


 shes snoring her head off col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> shes snoring her head off col


That is like me, when Clark gets up to go to the loo a few times in the night :lol2:


----------



## ditta

last night she was singing to my ipod.....whle fast asleep:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> last night she was singing to my ipod.....whle fast asleep:gasp:


:lol2: she's a wierdo!


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: she's a wierdo!


 too right :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cilla hasn't posted for a while. Hope she's ok.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2cat. When Im asleep I have my face buried in Purdy so dont hear anything and when I roll over I take her with me


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Cilla hasn't posted for a while. Hope she's ok.


Ive seen her about on Facebook and she sounds ok


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Cilla hasn't posted for a while. Hope she's ok.


i was thinking abouth this over the last few days she gave a little update a few weeks ago but not seen her since


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive seen her about on Facebook and she sounds ok


Ah good :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just found this, an example of my caricature work I did for a friend. She gave me a pic of her daughter & her friend, & asked me to do a caricature from it. I used my favourite media, biro!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! 

Although I'm not a good sleeper, it seems to be getting to sleep that is my biggest problem and then I'm stone out until I need the loo, then again I often having trouble getting back to sleep. Last night Barry was up with the sickies and skitteries and I never heard a thing! :lol: Had no idea until he came back to bed this morning after walking the dog early and I thought he was confused with the day, but he said he'd been bad through the night and so wasn't going to work! 

Jen those puppy pics are delightful - love the one of them all asleep on you! :2thumb:

Good caricature, Colin. I remember year ago there was a guy who used to book a table at cat shows and draw caricatures of your cats - you just told him what breed they were and what their character was like and he drew you a photo. He eventually got work in a magazine and stopped, but he was pretty good.

These are the ones he did for us - we told him Merlin was food oriented and that Briagha's (who's nickname was "the Brown Bugger" favourite habit was to sit on top of the microwave at the kitchen door and slap people he didn't like as they walked through and this is what he did for us - the date on it is 1992, so a long time ago!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Just found this, an example of my caricature work I did for a friend. She gave me a pic of her daughter & her friend, & asked me to do a caricature from it. I used my favourite media, biro!
> 
> image


 
:no1: Colin, I wish I could draw



feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Although I'm not a good sleeper, it seems to be getting to sleep that is my biggest problem and then I'm stone out until I need the loo, then again I often having trouble getting back to sleep. Last night Barry was up with the sickies and skitteries and I never heard a thing! :lol: Had no idea until he came back to bed this morning after walking the dog early and I thought he was confused with the day, but he said he'd been bad through the night and so wasn't going to work!
> 
> Jen those puppy pics are delightful - love the one of them all asleep on you! :2thumb:
> 
> Good caricature, Colin. I remember year ago there was a guy who used to book a table at cat shows and draw caricatures of your cats - you just told him what breed they were and what their character was like and he drew you a photo. He eventually got work in a magazine and stopped, but he was pretty good.
> 
> These are the ones he did for us - we told him Merlin was food oriented and that Briagha's (who's nickname was "the Brown Bugger" favourite habit was to sit on top of the microwave at the kitchen door and slap people he didn't like as they walked through and this is what he did for us - the date on it is 1992, so a long time ago!
> 
> image


Great drawings Eileen, when I get some money I would love to have one done of my 2 nekkid men:flrt:


----------



## feorag

I loved them! Framed them and hung them in the hall underneath their photographs and certificate frames.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Cilla hasn't posted for a while. Hope she's ok.


I "spoke" to her not long ago on FB... She's said she was just really busy and hoped to pop in soon.

*yawn* I caught up on the sleep I missed the other night :whistling2:


----------



## sss_180

Just thought id post some new pics of Dizzy my mainecoon,
Enjoy!



























And last but not least, one of Dodge, because i cant leave him out!


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Loving the pics!!


----------



## ukphd

awww brilliant photos. Dizzy is beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Cute kitty pics, love their names too:2thumb:


----------



## sss_180

Thanks guys, they're a right pair of characters!
Dont know where id be without them : victory:


----------



## feorag

Lovely cats - that last photo with the tongue out is excellent! :2thumb:

It's amazing how many cats stick their tongues out when they're sleeping!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Lovely cats - that last photo with the tongue out is excellent! :2thumb:
> 
> It's amazing how many cats stick their tongues out when they're sleeping!


ours cats don't sleep:gasp:. they rest with their eyes closed and when they hear you walk past 
1. oscar will look at you as if to say how dare you wake me now get over here and ive me a scratch between my shoulder blades silly human. 
2. george will come over to you nad rub himself on you untill you stroke him and 
3. romeo will look at you and either yawn and curl up again or run off and hide


----------



## feorag

Yup! They all have their funny little (demanding) ways! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Yup! They all have their funny little (demanding) ways! :lol2:


they have such different personalities i don't think i could ever be without a cat now


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :no1: Colin, I wish I could draw
> 
> 
> 
> Great drawings Eileen, when I get some money I would love to have one done of my 2 nekkid men:flrt:


Leave it with me............... hehe


----------



## feorag

I'm sure you could do a good one of 2 nekkid boys! :lol2:

To be honest big-lugged, bug-eyed, wrinkly, nekkid critters lend themselves very well towards caricature I think! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm sure you could do a good one of 2 nekkid boys! :lol2:
> 
> To be honest big-lugged, bug-eyed, wrinkly, nekkid critters lend themselves very well towards caricature I think! :lol2:


Oh yes, definately Eileen! And at least I won't have to fiddle with drawing much hair, getting the 'grain' right, etc :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Just the wrinkles!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: Just the wrinkles!! :lol2:


:lol2: Yes!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Leave it with me............... hehe





feorag said:


> I'm sure you could do a good one of 2 nekkid boys! :lol2:
> 
> To be honest big-lugged, bug-eyed, wrinkly, nekkid critters lend themselves very well towards caricature I think! :lol2:


Sounds wonderful Colin :2thumb: I agree with Eileen about Sphynx being an excellent topic for caricature:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sounds wonderful Colin :2thumb: I agree with Eileen about Sphynx being an excellent topic for caricature:lol2:


I will have it done for when you come for your Snugglesafe! : victory:


----------



## feorag

And then you can post it on here for us all to look at, Shell!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> And then you can post it on here for us all to look at, Shell!


Yeah! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Is that an albino Raccoon?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Is that an albino Raccoon?


yup: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yup: victory:


At first, I was like "what the hell is that???" :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> At first, I was like "what the hell is that???" :lol2:


:lol2:
i think its gorgeous , and i love how different it looks, not that i dont like regular raccoons cos i do


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> i think its gorgeous , and i love how different it looks, not that i dont like regular raccoons cos i do


Im not really taken with Raccoons, they don't do anything for me


----------



## Amalthea

Loving the coonie!!!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I will have it done for when you come for your Snugglesafe! : victory:


 
Excellent Col, thankyou:notworthy:



Zoo-Man said:


> At first, I was like "what the hell is that???" :lol2:


That was my reaction too:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not really taken with Raccoons, they don't do anything for me


love how they look, a bit too high maintenance for me though lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> At first, I was like "what the hell is that???" :lol2:


thats what i was like to, first glance i thought ferret then saw how bulky it was and the way it was sitting and thought it must be a racoon, must say though i don't like the look of the albinos, with the lack of markings which i think make the wild type look so beautifull in the first place. i wouldn't want a racoon myself though tbh pretty but just not for me


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> thats what i was like to, first glance i thought ferret then saw how bulky it was and the way it was sitting and thought it must be a racoon, must say though i don't like the look of the albinos, with the lack of markings which i think make the wild type look so beautifull in the first place. i wouldn't want a racoon myself though tbh pretty but just not for me


It looks a bit like a fox got p*ssed & got it on with a ferret, & that is the result! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> It looks a bit like a fox got p*ssed & got it on with a ferret, & that is the result! :lol2:


true but some inbred fupped up specimens of both species and i mean scraping the bottom of the barrel of the foxy, ferrety pond scum here:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> true but some inbred fupped up specimens of both species and i mean scraping the bottom of the barrel of the foxy, ferrety pond scum here:lol2:


:lol2: I was put off Raccoon when I used to do work experience at a bird of prey centre near Preston. They had 2 Raccoons in a large aviary, but they were quite nasty. I would rather go in the Steppe Eagle's, Snowy Owl's or Great Horned Owl's aviary than in with them swines! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I was put off Raccoon when I used to do work experience at a bird of prey centre near Preston. They had 2 Raccoons in a large aviary, but they were quite nasty. I would rather go in the Steppe Eagle's, Snowy Owl's or Great Horned Owl's aviary than in with them swines! :lol2:


not really related but i'm watching halcyon river diaries and they put some fish and tadpoles out te river into an aquarium, which was like a 6x6 raised wooden pond with glass sides in the garden, i want one


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> not really related but i'm watching halcyon river diaries and they put some fish and tadpoles out te river into an aquarium, which was like a 6x6 raised wooden pond with glass sides in the garden, i want one


Not related at all you plum! :lol2: But I do like the Otters! One of my favourite British mammals! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Im off to the sanctuary shortly


----------



## feorag

Morning all - am I first on this morning?? :gasp:


Zoo-Man said:


> At first, I was like "what the hell is that???" :lol2:


Me 4!! I knew it wasn't a ferret because of the head,but just wasn't sure it was a raccoon either! 


Zoo-Man said:


> It looks a bit like a fox got p*ssed & got it on with a ferret, & that is the result! :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!
Well Barry is still off work - he got up yesterday late afternoon and seemed to be over his little bout of "sicky and squitty", but not quite again through the night, so he's off again.

I'm away in an hour to meet Anyday Anne.


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody  I'm gonna sort out my crafty cupboard and do a bit of party plan stuffs today. And then I am boxing with the girls from work tonight  Excited!


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi was being very demanding of attention, so I picked her up (and all the cats love my robe),,,, When I went to put her down, she held on, so there she stayed for a while *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky

dont you hate it when you can really see you pets getting older and older..
ginger is looking ever so old today..
love love love him *mwah*


----------



## ukphd

freekygeeky said:


> dont you hate it when you can really see you pets getting older and older..
> ginger is looking ever so old today..
> love love love him *mwah*


awww I was thinking that about George yesterday as he put on his "old man" face. He's not old at all but he does a wonderful impression of a very old looking cat at times!


Jackson seems to have a slightly upset stomach. It's been 2 days. It's not really bad but it's certainly far too soft for my liking.... He seems fine otherwise so will probably give it a day or so and then whip him to the vet's I guess. Very much hoping it's not TTF :bash:

I wondered whether the food wasn't agreeing with him but it seems a bit sudden for that. They're all on science diet I/D for the wet food and royal canin sensitivity for the biscuits. We discussed it with the vet and decided it was better that they all went on that one as it was impossible to stop them eating each others' food . I do wonder if I should try getting them all on to some other food..... any thoughts? I'm not that keen to go back to normal science diet as it seemed a but too rich for Maisy (and boy does it make their breath stinky :gasp. I could stick with this one but it is quite pricey... ho hum.... decisions decisions...


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Bindi was being very demanding of attention, so I picked her up (and all the cats love my robe),,,, When I went to put her down, she held on, so there she stayed for a while *lol*
> 
> image


Aw, bless her! :flrt:



freekygeeky said:


> dont you hate it when you can really see you pets getting older and older..
> ginger is looking ever so old today..
> love love love him *mwah*


Sometimes the 'naked eye' doesn't see it, because we so successfully filter out what we don't want to see - it's when I look at photographs of my older animals and realise that I can see they're 'shrinking' that I realise how old they are getting.

Nancy I haven't a clue what to advise you regarding food - I would leave things as they are and see if Jackson tummy settles a bit, it might be something he's pinched or picked up outside???

I had a lovely (expensive) shopping day again with Anne - got loadsa bargains and spent a fortune, but there's a few birthday/Chrissie presents to go away, so I'm very happy!


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Nancy I haven't a clue what to advise you regarding food - I would leave things as they are and see if Jackson tummy settles a bit, it might be something he's pinched or picked up outside???
> 
> I had a lovely (expensive) shopping day again with Anne - got loadsa bargains and spent a fortune, but there's a few birthday/Chrissie presents to go away, so I'm very happy!



Yeah I certainly wasn't thinking of rushing into a diet change (particularly as I've just received 9 boxes of the I/D food!) - I'm just musing on it as something I think I should consider. Entirely possible he's licked something or pinched something outside. I won't be panicking just yet (although the shadow of TTF looms large in my mind whenever I see a soft poop! :blush. 

I had a frustrating shopping experience today. Wanted to get a pair of gym shorts from debenhams in the sale. £22 down to £11 - excellent! and I have 2 debenhams gifts cards, both with about £7 on, so thought I could use them to get them. Debenhams online won't allow you to use more than one type of payment though! So after many calls to customer services and being transferred to their head office someone finally told me that the ONLY way to do it was to go in to their store, get the cashier to transfer the balance from one card on to the other and then I could go back home and buy them online... :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all - am I first on this morning?? :gasp:Me 4!! I knew it wasn't a ferret because of the head,but just wasn't sure it was a raccoon either!
> :roll2: PMSL!!
> Well Barry is still off work - he got up yesterday late afternoon and seemed to be over his little bout of "sicky and squitty", but not quite again through the night, so he's off again.
> 
> I'm away in an hour to meet Anyday Anne.


 
I was first on:Na_Na_Na_Na: I couldnt stay long though as I was off to the sanctuary.


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> awww I was thinking that about George yesterday as he put on his "old man" face. He's not old at all but he does a wonderful impression of a very old looking cat at times!
> 
> 
> Jackson seems to have a slightly upset stomach. It's been 2 days. It's not really bad but it's certainly far too soft for my liking.... He seems fine otherwise so will probably give it a day or so and then whip him to the vet's I guess. Very much hoping it's not TTF :bash:
> 
> I wondered whether the food wasn't agreeing with him but it seems a bit sudden for that. They're all on science diet I/D for the wet food and royal canin sensitivity for the biscuits. We discussed it with the vet and decided it was better that they all went on that one as it was impossible to stop them eating each others' food . I do wonder if I should try getting them all on to some other food..... any thoughts? I'm not that keen to go back to normal science diet as it seemed a but too rich for Maisy (and boy does it make their breath stinky :gasp. I could stick with this one but it is quite pricey... ho hum.... decisions decisions...


 

Send an email to Dog Food and Cat Food - Frank's Pro Gold Premium Pet Food and ask them for a free sample of their sensitive cat food, it really is an excellent diet. We trialed the food for 12 months before my friend imported it from Holland. I feed all my cats and dogs on it as it contains no crap.

ETA
God, I sound like a sales person :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> dont you hate it when you can really see you pets getting older and older..
> ginger is looking ever so old today..
> love love love him *mwah*


 
I certainly do:bash: My old Josh, Bambi, Oscar, Inky, Inca and Jasper are really looking their ages now. They are all aged between 14 and 16 years old


----------



## feorag

One of my bargains today in TK Maxx was a Kurgo hammock for the car. 

Just checked it out on line. Now granted it didn't have the carrying case or the flask (but who needs those - I just always carry a plastic bottle of water in the car), but it's on their website for $60 which will be about £39+ and I got it for £14.99 - so a bargain!! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> One of my bargains today in TK Maxx was a Kurgo hammock for the car.
> 
> Just checked it out on line. Now granted it didn't have the carrying case or the flask (but who needs those - I just always carry a plastic bottle of water in the car), but it's on their website for $60 which will be about £39+ and I got it for £14.99 - so a bargain!! : victory:


 
What in the world is a Kurgo hammock?

ETA Ive just googled it and it looks amazing


----------



## Shell195

Eileen is this statement true about Cornish rex ?

Snikt! and Thwip! are brothers. They are both 31/32 Cornish Rex and 1/32 Siamese. (It is important to introduce a different breed every 3rd or 4th generation in order to strengthen the gene pool and their great, great, etc , grandparent was a siamese). Thwip! is the black one, (well - chocolate really). However, technically both of them are black.

It comes from this video, these are kittens bred by the woman we got the 3 Siamese off
SNIKT! AND THWIP! AGED 21 WEEKS - AOL Video


----------



## tomwilson

i'm fed up, i mean really fed up, anyway night guys if you want to know why i'll let you know tommorrow just had to share my fed upness


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm fed up, i mean really fed up, anyway night guys if you want to know why i'll let you know tommorrow just had to share my fed upness


 

Awww I hope everything seems better tomorrow

*Hugs


----------



## Shell195

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

*Welcome back Ian, weve missed you:flrt:*


----------



## temerist

missed you all too :lol2:

how is everyone?


----------



## Shell195

Im recovering from a flu type bug. My little old Cavalier got pts  and we had lots of horrid snow:lol2:
Did you enjoy Australia?


----------



## temerist

awww hun im sorry to hear about your cav.

aus was great but i was in brisbane lol so been very rainy as im sure you have seen on the news, luckily we were higher up so it wasnt too bad


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> awww hun im sorry to hear about your cav.
> 
> aus was great but i was in brisbane lol so been very rainy as im sure you have seen on the news, luckily we were higher up so it wasnt too bad


 
You missed the floods then:lol2:
Hows life treating you?


----------



## temerist

alot better now, i reall needed the break. i let alot of things get ontop of me and just felt worse and worse so just had to get away for a while


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> alot better now, i reall needed the break. i let alot of things get ontop of me and just felt worse and worse so just had to get away for a while


 
I hope it helped and you are more ready to face the world now.
Ive been chatting to Ruby 
Do you really live in Windsor now?


----------



## temerist

ruby is good kid, shes got it hard at the moment bless her

yes i moved lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ruby is good kid, shes got it hard at the moment bless her
> 
> yes i moved lol


 
I know and she sounded so sad over christmas 

You moved hundreds of miles away:gasp::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What in the world is a Kurgo hammock?
> 
> ETA Ive just googled it and it looks amazing


:lol2: I forgot to post the link - I googled it to see how much it would cost cos I thought £14.99 was cheap! We have a cheap nylon one in the car that I got from Wilkinsons for about £5 or £6, but the first one tore in a matter of months, cos he's so big and heavy and rough, so it was a bit of a false economy.

this one is so thick and heavy duty I can't see how he can rip it! Here's the link for anyone else who's interested. Wander Hammock - Kurgo Products Store



Shell195 said:


> Eileen is this statement true about Cornish rex ?
> 
> Snikt! and Thwip! are brothers. They are both 31/32 Cornish Rex and 1/32 Siamese. (It is important to introduce a different breed every 3rd or 4th generation in order to strengthen the gene pool and their great, great, etc , grandparent was a siamese). Thwip! is the black one, (well - chocolate really). However, technically both of them are black.
> 
> It comes from this video, these are kittens bred by the woman we got the 3 Siamese off
> SNIKT! AND THWIP! AGED 21 WEEKS - AOL Video


I've no idea to be honest Shell, cos I've never bred or looked into breeding Cornish, but my Siamese breeder friend bred them years ago, so I've e-mailed her and asked her!



tomwilson said:


> i'm fed up, i mean really fed up, anyway night guys if you want to know why i'll let you know tommorrow just had to share my fed upness


Of course we want to know - we're friends and we want to know if something upsets you, so maybe tomorrow when you feel better you can tell us about it.



temerist said:


> alot better now, i reall needed the break. i let alot of things get ontop of me and just felt worse and worse so just had to get away for a while


Good to have you back, Ian. Sometimes you do just need to get away from everything familiar to get your perspective back. I hope the trip did the trick for you.

By the way - you'll never believe it, but my Secret Santa present arrived today!!! :gasp: I'd totally given it up, but it came today and I was so excited I started a thread - :lol2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/633418-santa-came-little-late-skye.html


----------



## temerist

where i moved to is an investment lol, sold the farm and bought a large repossesed farm house here so its worth alot more than i paid lol :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> where i moved to is an investment lol, sold the farm and bought a large repossesed farm house here so its worth alot more than i paid lol :whistling2:


 
I think we need photos


----------



## feorag

Yes, photos would be good! :2thumb:

Someone's just sent me this by e-mail - I found it quite funny! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAg0lUYHHFc 

And now I'm off to bed - well by the time I feed the snakes cos their mice will have been defrosted and top up the rats food and turn out the lights etc etc etc


----------



## temerist

goodnight Eileen xxx

im stuck on that guess the dog breed lol


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Ian!!!  We've missed you loads! And your ages away now, too *shakes head* Glad to hear you're feeling more yourself {{{hugs}}}

That car hammocky thingy-ma-jig is pretty awesome! Bet Gary'd like it, cuz he loves his car *lol*

Had a good time boxing tonight!  Gonna be hurting in the morning, though... The "warm up" was hell!!!! My legs feels like jelly! But if I keep this up, I should lose a bit of my belly and be able to fit into a pair of shorts that I'm determined to wear this summer! *lol*


----------



## temerist

hi jen xxxxx

sorry everyone but im going to go off to bed, need to try and sleep "uk" hours now lol my body is still 10 hours ahead lol

chat tomorrow goodnight all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, Ian!!!  We've missed you loads! And your ages away now, too *shakes head* Glad to hear you're feeling more yourself {{{hugs}}}
> 
> That car hammocky thingy-ma-jig is pretty awesome! Bet Gary'd like it, cuz he loves his car *lol*
> 
> Had a good time boxing tonight!  Gonna be hurting in the morning, though... The "warm up" was hell!!!! My legs feels like jelly! But if I keep this up, I should lose a bit of my belly and be able to fit into a pair of shorts that I'm determined to wear this summer! *lol*


Was it kick boxing?



temerist said:


> hi jen xxxxx
> 
> sorry everyone but im going to go off to bed, need to try and sleep "uk" hours now lol my body is still 10 hours ahead lol
> 
> chat tomorrow goodnight all xxxxxxxx


Night hun x


----------



## Amalthea

Night, Ian 

Nah... it was normal boxing. But we did circuits first and they hurt!! Then got the basics down in the boxing bit, since it was our first time.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> One of my bargains today in TK Maxx was a Kurgo hammock for the car.
> 
> Just checked it out on line. Now granted it didn't have the carrying case or the flask (but who needs those - I just always carry a plastic bottle of water in the car), but it's on their website for $60 which will be about £39+ and I got it for £14.99 - so a bargain!! : victory:


Speaking of TK Maxx (or is it TJ Hughes?), when we were in there last, I saw a pair of yellow jeans! They were ace! Clark just pulled his face. I love colourful clothes!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm fed up, i mean really fed up, anyway night guys if you want to know why i'll let you know tommorrow just had to share my fed upness


Hope everythings ok Tom, keep your chin up bud!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Welcome back Ian you sly old dog! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Speaking of TK Maxx (or is it TJ Hughes?), when we were in there last, I saw a pair of yellow jeans! They were ace! Clark just pulled his face. I love colourful clothes!


YELLOW!sorry col im with clark on this one lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> YELLOW!sorry col im with clark on this one lol


Well not completely yellow, they were yellow with denim-blue streaks seeping through the yellow! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Take a peek, you cheeky monkeys!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammal-pictures/632574-some-marmoset-pics.html


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Send an email to Dog Food and Cat Food - Frank's Pro Gold Premium Pet Food and ask them for a free sample of their sensitive cat food, it really is an excellent diet. We trialed the food for 12 months before my friend imported it from Holland. I feed all my cats and dogs on it as it contains no crap.
> 
> ETA
> God, I sound like a sales person :gasp:


Thanks - I'll definitely give that a try. :2thumb: Good sales pitch 

ETA - hmm can't seem to see an email address on there... there is a phone number but I am allergic to phoning people  Am I being dim or is the email address hidden somewhere? 

Jackson is still squitty this morning  I think I will probably take him to the vet's on friday. He seems a little subdued too but otherwise ok. If anything changes I'll get him there sooner but there's probably little the vet will do anyway at the moment. I'll take a sample down first thing on friday so that can get sent off to the lab as I know the vet will ask for one and the last pick up of the week is friday morning. Fimgers crossed he's right as rain again tomorrow.....



tomwilson said:


> i'm fed up, i mean really fed up, anyway night guys if you want to know why i'll let you know tommorrow just had to share my fed upness


Sorry to hear that  Hope it's nothing too serious and you're feeling less fed-up today.



Zoo-Man said:


> Take a peek, you cheeky monkeys!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammal-pictures/632574-some-marmoset-pics.html


Aww bless the nasty little bitey monkeys  

Just kidding, I'm a primatologist so I do appreciate them really :2thumb: - very cute


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! 

Jen, how are you this morning? Stiff,no doubt! :lol2: I think you're welcome to that level of physical activity! :roll:


Zoo-Man said:


> Well not completely yellow, they were yellow with denim-blue streaks seeping through the yellow! :2thumb:


Nearly Rupert Bear trousers! I think "Rupert Bear" every time I see a golfer in yellow check trousers! :lol2:

We don't have a T J Hughes in this area - just T K Maxx's.

Well as Roz's other childminder broke her wrist before Christmas and it appears is unable to look after 2 children for an afternoon with a wrist in plaster (beats me why not to be honest! *shrug*) I'm childminding today, tomorrow and Friday! So a busy day looms as I catch up getting paperwork ready for my committee meeting tomorrow etc.


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Thanks - I'll definitely give that a try. :2thumb: Good sales pitch
> 
> ETA - hmm can't seem to see an email address on there... there is a phone number but I am allergic to phoning people  Am I being dim or is the email address hidden somewhere?
> 
> Jackson is still squitty this morning  I think I will probably take him to the vet's on friday. He seems a little subdued too but otherwise ok. If anything changes I'll get him there sooner but there's probably little the vet will do anyway at the moment. I'll take a sample down first thing on friday so that can get sent off to the lab as I know the vet will ask for one and the last pick up of the week is friday morning. Fimgers crossed he's right as rain again tomorrow.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that  Hope it's nothing too serious and you're feeling less fed-up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww bless the nasty little bitey monkeys
> 
> Just kidding, I'm a primatologist so I do appreciate them really :2thumb: - very cute





feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Jen, how are you this morning? Stiff,no doubt! :lol2: I think you're welcome to that level of physical activity! :roll:Nearly Rupert Bear trousers! I think "Rupert Bear" every time I see a golfer in yellow check trousers! :lol2:
> 
> We don't have a T J Hughes in this area - just T K Maxx's.
> 
> Well as Roz's other childminder broke her wrist before Christmas and it appears is unable to look after 2 children for an afternoon with a wrist in plaster (beats me why not to be honest! *shrug*) I'm childminding today, tomorrow and Friday! So a busy day looms as I catch up getting paperwork ready for my committee meeting tomorrow etc.


 
I will ask them about the vanished email address but here it is just for you
[email protected], if you have a problem then let me know and I will sort it for you


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Thanks - I'll definitely give that a try. :2thumb: Good sales pitch
> 
> ETA - hmm can't seem to see an email address on there... there is a phone number but I am allergic to phoning people  Am I being dim or is the email address hidden somewhere?
> 
> Jackson is still squitty this morning  I think I will probably take him to the vet's on friday. He seems a little subdued too but otherwise ok. If anything changes I'll get him there sooner but there's probably little the vet will do anyway at the moment. I'll take a sample down first thing on friday so that can get sent off to the lab as I know the vet will ask for one and the last pick up of the week is friday morning. Fimgers crossed he's right as rain again tomorrow.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that  Hope it's nothing too serious and you're feeling less fed-up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww bless the nasty little bitey monkeys
> 
> Just kidding, I'm a primatologist so I do appreciate them really :2thumb: - very cute


Poor Jackson, Im hoping its just a normal tummy upset this time and nothing more
I will ask them about the vanished email address but here it is just for you
[email protected], if you have a problem then let me know and I will sort it for you




feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Jen, how are you this morning? Stiff,no doubt! :lol2: I think you're welcome to that level of physical activity! :roll:Nearly Rupert Bear trousers! I think "Rupert Bear" every time I see a golfer in yellow check trousers! :lol2:
> 
> We don't have a T J Hughes in this area - just T K Maxx's.
> 
> Well as Roz's other childminder broke her wrist before Christmas and it appears is unable to look after 2 children for an afternoon with a wrist in plaster (beats me why not to be honest! *shrug*) I'm childminding today, tomorrow and Friday! So a busy day looms as I catch up getting paperwork ready for my committee meeting tomorrow etc.


 
Sounds a busy few days. Im off to Asda soon, Im sure they know me by name Im there that often:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup.... Stiff is NOT the word!! *lol* May have a soak in the tub later *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yup.... Stiff is NOT the word!! *lol* May have a soak in the tub later *lol*


 
It all sounds a bit energetic to me:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: While I was lying properly waking up this morning I decided that I would phone T K Maxx and ask them if they had the bag and flask somewhere for the hammock I bought yesterday!

So I phoned them up and the guy who answered the phone said he would go and look. He rang me back and told me the bag and flask was there, then asked me how much I paid for the hammock! As you know I paid £14.99, but he told me the price on the bag was £24.99! :gasp:

I told him that I'd looked all over for the bag and asked the counter staff if they could find it, but I was looking for a packaging bag. It wasn't until I looked on the net that I realised the bag looked like a hold all, so I wouldn't have connected the 2 together if I'd seen it.

I asked him if he expected me to pay the full price and he said no it was OK, but he'd take the price ticket off the bag so there wouldn't be a problem with my receipt when I went to collect it.

Just as well cos I wouldn't have bought it if the price had been £24.99 anyway, but it's turned out to be a better bargain than I thought! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It really was fun, but dear god, I'm out of shape! *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

That is fantastic, Eileen!!!!


----------



## feorag

It is, isn't it? I'm dead chuffed about it and have arranged to go and collect the bag on Saturday.

Sorry forgot to sympathise with the sore body this morning - hope the bath helped!


----------



## Shell195

That really was an amazing bargain Eileen:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Not had the soak yet... got distracted *lol* Gonna go have lunch and then bath, I think


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Not had the soak yet... got distracted *lol* Gonna go have lunch and then bath, I think


I love doing that - getting up in the morning, doing whatever, walking the dog in the early afternoon, then coming back and having a lovely, relaxing bath!!

Then I put me pj's on, dry me hair, make the tea and park me bum on the settee for the rest of the night!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Perfect day!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

'Tis indeed! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

how bad are mince pies for cats?


----------



## feorag

Can't think of any ingredients in them that would do them any harm. My Aby loved Christmas cake and the ingredients are very similar.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Can't think of any ingredients in them that would do them any harm. My Aby loved Christmas cake and the ingredients are very similar.


thankyou.
scooby just ate two..........


----------



## Amalthea

And then the cramps start............

I am wary of any of my critters eating grapes or raisins, because of so many different critters having renal failure after doing so. Nobody knows why it happens or how many is "safe". So none of my critters ever get them. That's the only thing in mince pies I'd be worried about.


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> And then the cramps start............
> 
> I am wary of any of my critters eating grapes or raisins, because of so many different critters having renal failure after doing so. Nobody knows why it happens or how many is "safe". So none of my critters ever get them. That's the only thing in mince pies I'd be worried about.


would one or two cause that?


----------



## feorag

You've just jogged my memory that I read that somewhere a few years ago :gasp:

Not knowing that 25 years ago, I did let Pasht have small amounts of christmas cake and it never did any harm, but I'm honestly not sure what harm eating 2 mince pies together could do.

Maybe you should google it Gina?


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Poor Jackson, Im hoping its just a normal tummy upset this time and nothing more
> I will ask them about the vanished email address but here it is just for you
> [email protected], if you have a problem then let me know and I will sort it for you


Thanks - I'll drop them an email - should I say you suggested that I did (if so I'll need to know your name - sorry :blush.

I'm hoping it's just a normal tummy upset too. His poops have been generally softer than the other two anyway (they're producing little bullets now : victory but this is more than just soft. He's not going any more than usual though and he's eating and drinking as normal.


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Thanks - I'll drop them an email - should I say you suggested that I did (if so I'll need to know your name - sorry :blush.
> 
> I'm hoping it's just a normal tummy upset too. His poops have been generally softer than the other two anyway (they're producing little bullets now : victory but this is more than just soft. He's not going any more than usual though and he's eating and drinking as normal.


 

:lol2: Ive checked with Vickie that its the right email address and they are going to get it put back on their site. You can say Michelle Roderick suggested you try the food and hopefully she will be generous in her sample for you:2thumb:
Maybe Jackson just has a general tummy bug but I do understand how worried you must be.


----------



## Amalthea

That's the thing with grapes/raisins.... One animal can eat dozens of them and be completely fine, but another can eat one and be in renal failure the next day. If I ever get grapes for myself, they are hidden in the fridge... Just in case. I know of dogs, sugar gliders, skunks, and parrots that have all died from renal failure after eating grapes.


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ive checked with Vickie that its the right email address and they are going to get it put back on their site. You can say Michelle Roderick suggested you try the food and hopefully she will be generous in her sample for you:2thumb:
> Maybe Jackson just has a general tummy bug but I do understand how worried you must be.


Thank you so much! I feel silly getting all worried everytime there's a slightly soft poop but after the experience with Maisy I just can't help it! :blush:




Amalthea said:


> That's the thing with grapes/raisins.... One animal can eat dozens of them and be completely fine, but another can eat one and be in renal failure the next day. If I ever get grapes for myself, they are hidden in the fridge... Just in case. I know of dogs, sugar gliders, skunks, and parrots that have all died from renal failure after eating grapes.


I've heard that too, for dogs. I wonder what is in the grapes/raisins that does it though?


----------



## Amalthea

Nobody seems to know what causes it.... It's just better to keep grapes/raisins away from critters.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That's the thing with grapes/raisins.... One animal can eat dozens of them and be completely fine, but another can eat one and be in renal failure the next day. If I ever get grapes for myself, they are hidden in the fridge... Just in case. I know of dogs, sugar gliders, skunks, and parrots that have all died from renal failure after eating grapes.


I must admit I didn't think the cat would have eaten 2 - I was assuming he pinched a bit of one!


----------



## Amalthea

It's pretty horrible, cuz it's not something most people would think could hurt their beloved critters. And, like I said, nobody knows why....


----------



## ukphd

I found this:

http://www.ukvet.co.uk/ukvet/articles/toxicology%20-%20raisins.pdf

and this

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1939-1676.2005.tb02744.x/abstract

Not much on cats, these are both about dogs.

ETA: Here's another article http://www.vetlearn.com/Portals/0/Media/PublicationsArticle/PV_28_05_387.pdf
It's from 2006 and int he bit about grape toxicity it says there are no reports in other species (so only dogs). This of course means no "published" reports so that might not mean anything. So far I can't find much on cats so fingers crossed Scooby will be ok.


----------



## tomwilson

welcome back ian you have been missed my freind.


regaring my extrme fed upness, it not really got any better i just feel stuck in a rut, feels like i'm doing the same thing every day, going to a job i hate living under someone elses roof, feeling underappriecated, and i just feel stuck, can't afford to move out scared of finding a new job, scared of not knowing what the future holds


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> welcome back ian you have been missed my freind.
> 
> 
> regaring my extrme fed upness, it not really got any better i just feel stuck in a rut, feels like i'm doing the same thing every day, going to a job i hate living under someone elses roof, feeling underappriecated, and i just feel stuck, can't afford to move out scared of finding a new job, scared of not knowing what the future holds


Aww mate! Sounds like your pretty depressed. Maybe you could speak to your doctor about how your feeling buddy?


----------



## Amalthea

A friend of mine lost two skunks after they got into some grapes. And definitely know of several gliders that have had the same fate. It's not just dogs, but I guess not as much research goes into other pets....


----------



## temerist

eveing ladies (that included tom and colin :whistling2


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> eveing ladies (that included tom and colin :whistling2


Evening sailor :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Ian 

Well, my plans for the day got completely ruined, cuz Diesel and I fell asleep on the couch *lol* Just have taters baking in the oven for dinner.... Not sure what we're gonna have with 'em yet, mind *lol*


----------



## temerist

mmmm taters, what we having in them jen :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> A friend of mine lost two skunks after they got into some grapes. And definitely know of several gliders that have had the same fate. It's not just dogs, but I guess not as much research goes into other pets....


I think that's the problem. I didn't do a particularly exhaustive search though so I'm sure there are some research articles out there. I wonder if there's more stuff being done in the states perhaps?


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I just tend to have butter, bacon bits, chives, and pepper in my tater. I do likes me a good baked tater!! 

That's exactly the problem. Just not enough research is being done. And it's not made too public, either. Not many people seem to know about the dangers of grapes unless they are on things like here.


----------



## temerist

or we could just have cheese/beans or cheese/mince :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

How very British *lol* I only tend to have other bits on my taters when I am eating a friend's house


----------



## Amalthea

Having fish sticks... Maybe beans. I'm a bit of a freak when it comes to my food, though.... I don't like things to mingle *lol*


----------



## ukphd

tomwilson said:


> regaring my extrme fed upness, it not really got any better i just feel stuck in a rut, feels like i'm doing the same thing every day, going to a job i hate living under someone elses roof, feeling underappriecated, and i just feel stuck, can't afford to move out scared of finding a new job, scared of not knowing what the future holds


I know that feeling. I know this may sound silly but it might help. Have you thought of taking up a new sport or joining a local gym/going to the local pool? It doesn't need to be expensive and exercise has a major impact on your moods. I have a tendancy to feel awfully fed up with things and to get very stressed and overwhelmed. For the past 3 months I've been doing a lot more exercise (I do classes, gym and swimming - I wanted to join a local netball team but there weren't any close enough) and the difference has been massive. I don't feel as down as I did before, I have more energy and I've lost 11 pounds - and on top of that met some really nice people. It gets me out the house when I'm working at home and on the days I'm at work I stop in on the way home in the evening and it boosts my mood (it's the endorphins that do it!). Anyway I'm not trying to belittle the way you're feeling but it might be something to consider


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, not long back from work and have just sorted the furries before having beans on toast for tea:lol2:I just cant be bothered cooking for me and Sophie had already cooked sweet and sour chicken for everyone else so it just left me unfed.
Im off work tomorrow which will give me a break from bossing people about:whistling2:

Nancy, I was in the office when your email arrived so I will make sure they send your sample asap 

Tom, sorry you are so fed up. It always seems to be that if one thing goes wrong everything does, only you can change your present life. Start with small things that make you happy then build up and one day you will wonder why you were so fed up.


----------



## ami_j

vets went pretty well with casey today , hes on more antibiotics, cheaper ones thankfully :lol2: and hes gotta go back for urine tests in ten days and to maybe get more antibiotics...hoping it wont be constant trips cos he makes a fuss...but yeah hes responded to them


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> vets went pretty well with casey today , hes on more antibiotics, cheaper ones thankfully :lol2: and hes gotta go back for urine tests in ten days and to maybe get more antibiotics...hoping it wont be constant trips cos he makes a fuss...but yeah hes responded to them


 
Thats great news Jai, fingers crossed he makes a full and cheap recovery


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Thats great news Jai, fingers crossed he makes a full and cheap recovery


oh it wont be cheap :lol2: but yeah im hoping he gets fully better hes already greatly improved


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> regaring my extrme fed upness, it not really got any better i just feel stuck in a rut, feels like i'm doing the same thing every day, going to a job i hate living under someone elses roof, feeling underappriecated, and i just feel stuck, can't afford to move out scared of finding a new job, scared of not knowing what the future holds


It does sound as if you are heading towards depression, so imao you need to do something about it now, before you slip down too far.

What Nancy and Shell are saying is both good advice. I've just attended a course with a depression group using cognitive behaviour therapy and it's actually taught me quite a lot about what is known as "altered thinking" and through that a lot about myself. 

The way it works is that a difficult situation can lead to negative thinking, which can lead to negative emotions, which can lead to negative physical feelings, which can lead to negative actions, which can lead to negative thinking etc etc - called the viscious circle, it can work any way in that circle, so as Shell says only you can change things and only you can stop the progressive into depression and her advice to try and change one small, but easy thing to pick yourself up a bit is excellent advice.

Jaime - great news from the vet then! :2thumb:

Jen, have you had your bath yet? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> It does sound as if you are heading towards depression, so imao you need to do something about it now, before you slip down too far.
> 
> What Nancy and Shell are saying is both good advice. I've just attended a course with a depression group using cognitive behaviour therapy and it's actually taught me quite a lot about what is known as "altered thinking" and through that a lot about myself.
> 
> The way it works is that a difficult situation can lead to negative thinking, which can lead to negative emotions, which can lead to negative physical feelings, which can lead to negative actions, which can lead to negative thinking etc etc - called the viscious circle, it can work any way in that circle, so as Shell says only you can change things and only you can stop the progressive into depression and her advice to try and change one small, but easy thing to pick yourself up a bit is excellent advice.
> 
> Jaime - great news from the vet then! :2thumb:
> 
> Jen, have you had your bath yet? :lol2:


yeah was good news  going to have to put up with the stinky mutt longer  
^^ :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It does sound as if you are heading towards depression, so imao you need to do something about it now, before you slip down too far.
> 
> What Nancy and Shell are saying is both good advice. I've just attended a course with a depression group using cognitive behaviour therapy and it's actually taught me quite a lot about what is known as "altered thinking" and through that a lot about myself.
> 
> The way it works is that a difficult situation can lead to negative thinking, which can lead to negative emotions, which can lead to negative physical feelings, which can lead to negative actions, which can lead to negative thinking etc etc - called the viscious circle, it can work any way in that circle, so as Shell says only you can change things and only you can stop the progressive into depression and her advice to try and change one small, but easy thing to pick yourself up a bit is excellent advice.
> 
> Jaime - great news from the vet then! :2thumb:
> 
> Jen, have you had your bath yet? :lol2:


 
I am so used to Sophies depression and her cognitive behavior therapy has really helped her which is why I suggested these things to Tom. It really does work


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news, Jai!!  *fingers crossed it stays that way*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I am so used to Sophies depression and her cognitive behavior therapy has really helped her which is why I suggested these things to Tom. It really does work


I found it to be a good help too! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> That's great news, Jai!!  *fingers crossed it stays that way*


thanks jen , its so unlike him to ail with anything


----------



## ami_j

oh yeah btw i think this might interest you all 

vermin-realm.com


----------



## freekygeeky

just got back from work, scooby is fine!
tbh he eats so much stuff he shouldnt eat.

like last week.. a WHOLE loaf of brown bread in under 10 mins.


----------



## tomwilson

thanks for the advice guys, not sure how to but i into practice though since alot of it is coming from what i cosider to be external sources at the moment, but i might start with the sport and acivity idea in a few weeks as i could probably take that out of the money i've been saving up without putting to big a dent in it, then maybe some things will become more apparent from there. i was enjoyig my walks and suff but it was setting my foot off and then work was 10 times worse because of te sore foot


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> thanks for the advice guys, not sure how to but i into practice though since alot of it is coming from what i cosider to be external sources at the moment, but i might start with the sport and acivity idea in a few weeks as i could probably take that out of the money i've been saving up without putting to big a dent in it, then maybe some things will become more apparent from there. i was enjoyig my walks and suff but it was setting my foot off and then work was 10 times worse because of te sore foot


Hmmm.... bit of a Catch 22 there then Tom?

I hate exercise in any shape or form - I know it's good for me and I know it will make me feel better, but I just *hate* the thought of doing it. Once you've suffered hot flushes for years, the thought of doing anything you don't *have* to do that will make you sweat is totally abhorrent - at least to me! :lol2:

However, I do enjoy walking the dog - tried walking on my own, after a couple of days found it totally boring and just kept 'ducking off'.

At least with the dog I can't do that - 5 days a week he needs me to walk him so I have to go out and do it. I know myself how many times I think "I wish I didn't have to go out today", but there isn't a choice and I do it and enjoy it, but I'm not alone - I think that makes the difference - although as you know not all walks with Skye are pleasant - some of them I come home wishing I hadn't gone, cos I've come home wanting to punch his lights out! :roll: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Couldnt you borrow a dog Tom? Shame you arent nearer to me as you could have borrowed one of mine. I always feel better after a dog walk as its very relaxing and gives me time to clear my head.


----------



## feorag

Unless it's one like the one I had with Skye last Friday! :bash: I would have gladly walked all the way to Berwick to give him back to his breeder that day! :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Couldnt you borrow a dog Tom? Shame you arent nearer to me as you could have borrowed one of mine. I always feel better after a dog walk as its very relaxing and gives me time to clear my head.


don't know anyone with a dog tbh, only people i know round here are people i work with


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> don't know anyone with a dog tbh, only people i know round here are people i work with


 
Maybe that is part of the problem. You need to join something so you can make new friends. On one of your days off couldnt you volunteer at a local animal rescue for a couple of hours?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Maybe that is part of the problem. You need to join something so you can make new friends. On one of your days off couldnt you volunteer at a local animal rescue for a couple of hours?


don' think there's any in the area pretty shure they're mostl the other end of the city but i'll take a look


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening all. Tomorrow me, Clark & our friends from accross the road Johnny & Julie are going to Manchester to watch the Britains Got Talent auditions! Should be a good laugh! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> don' think there's any in the area pretty shure they're mostl the other end of the city but i'll take a look


 

Remind me of the area you live in and I will think of one


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> don' think there's any in the area pretty shure they're mostl the other end of the city but i'll take a look


Maybe you could volunteer at a nice pet shop, if there are any decent ones near you?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Remind me of the area you live in and I will think of one


garston


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> garston


*GARSTON ANIMAL RESCUE*
Registered charity 701001
Based in South Liverpool, this rescue is bursting to the seams with unwanted or neglected cats and kittens. They are always in need of new homes, and good volunteers, so please help in any way you can. Items such as cat food, bedding, towels and newspapers are always welcome. 
*Support Shop:* 62 Aigburth Road corner of Lambton Road, Open Monday to Saturday 11am to 4pm. Tel: 0151 727 0515.
*Donations Wanted:* They would be grateful of any books, clothing, shoes, C.D's etc. to sell in their shop (Sorry no electrical goods). 
Garston Animal Rescue is run by volunters so all money raised goes to helping cats, mostly feral, elderly or unwell. 
Postal address: PO Box 233, Liverpool, Merseyside, L69 7LF
Tel: 0151 494 0470

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Garston-Animal-Rescue/228631688867


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> *GARSTON ANIMAL RESCUE*
> Registered charity 701001
> Based in South Liverpool, this rescue is bursting to the seams with unwanted or neglected cats and kittens. They are always in need of new homes, and good volunteers, so please help in any way you can. Items such as cat food, bedding, towels and newspapers are always welcome.
> *Support Shop:* 62 Aigburth Road corner of Lambton Road, Open Monday to Saturday 11am to 4pm. Tel: 0151 727 0515.
> *Donations Wanted:* They would be grateful of any books, clothing, shoes, C.D's etc. to sell in their shop (Sorry no electrical goods).
> Garston Animal Rescue is run by volunters so all money raised goes to helping cats, mostly feral, elderly or unwell.
> Postal address: PO Box 233, Liverpool, Merseyside, L69 7LF
> Tel: 0151 494 0470
> 
> Garston Animal Rescue | Facebook


cheers shell i'll give them a ring and see if they could use any volunteres


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> cheers shell i'll give them a ring and see if they could use any volunteres


 

Im sure they will be delighted and concentrating on the rescue cats will make your own problems seem better plus you will get to meet new people :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im sure they will be delighted and concentrating on the rescue cats will make your own problems seem better plus you will get to meet new people :2thumb:


hope so last time i tried to voluntere some where they told me they didn't need any and where rather rude about it tbh


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nice one Shell! Hopefully you will be able to volunteer there Tom & it will help perk you up. I have had nights were I have felt so down that not much else mattered, but having something to take your mind off things really helps. And of course, we are here for you if you need a chat or rant.


----------



## feorag

Morning!

Tom I think volunteering at an animal rescue would help you a lot. It certainly helped me. After my depression counselling, when I was at my very lowest 6 years ago I felt like a washed-out dishrag :lol: no energy, no enthusiasm, didn't want to do anything. I took 2 months off work to try and pull myself together, but the day I went back I knew I just didn't want to do that job any more and so I went in and told them I would work the week out and then leave (I didn't have a contract as such - I was just a part-timer and temporary cover for sickness and holiday so only worked when I want to), but I'd been there for about 10 years) 

A week later I visited the wildlife sanctuary and volunteered there - best thing I could have done!

I hope just helping out with the cats might lift your spirits a bit.


----------



## Shell195

Morning, I didnt get to sleep until 4.00:devil:


----------



## feorag

Oh, I'm not that bad - it's usually nearer 1 or later that I eventually manage to fall asleep!


----------



## Amalthea

Ditto, Shell..... I'm knackered. Past few nights I've not slept well.


----------



## Shell195

I kept worrying about this flipping foster cat. My friend at the sanctuary has decided she wants him but she wants him titer testing to make sure he carries coronavirus(which Im sure he does, as most cats do) Im furious and have told her that she will destroy all his confidence if she does that:devil:
Hes already playing with my cats and actually got in bed with Sophie this morning(he did panic when he realised she was in there too):flrt: I even found him curled up asleep in his basket with Boo:2thumb:
I wish I had never fostered him tbh as weve all grown very fond of him and his strange ways and Id forgotten how wonderfully naughty and chatty they are.
What really annoys me is she could have fostered him in her own house to see how he got on instead of asking me which means he will be upset all over again:bash: It would have been different if he was going direct to a normal home as he could then be loose in a room instead of being locked in a dog crate for 2 weeks 
I just feel like venting my feelings on her as its the poor cat thats gonna suffer:bash: At this rate Im either going to have a nervous breakdown or Im going to resign from my job and as trustee, thats how sipped off I am.


----------



## Amalthea

That's horrible, Shell  I can understand what you mean, though...


----------



## feorag

I totally agree with you Shell - I think it will be a massive step backwards if he is taken away from you, just at the point when he's gaining in confidence and learning to trust you.

To then put him through a vet visit and a blood take and then put him another house is far too much stress.

I think you have to stand your ground and just say "no". The cat's welfare has to come first and you have to do what your instinct says is right, because it's spot on and what's best for him at that stage has to come first!!


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Nancy, I was in the office when your email arrived so I will make sure they send your sample asap


Yay - thanks! My email was a bit formal - wasn't sure how best to phrase it! :blush: It got bounced back by some auto spam thing so I had to verify that I was a real person sending an email so I'm glad it did actually reach them! 

Jackson seems very slightly better today - still soft but not as soft (though stupidly stinky so something's def not right). Will continue to keep an eye on him. He's got a bit of a thing about Maisy at the moment. For the past few days everytime I go downstairs he's curled up with her. Last night he even managed to squish himself next to her on the radiator bed. I think he may have a bit of a crush :flrt: or maybe he thinks she's his mummy :flrt:



tomwilson said:


> thanks for the advice guys, not sure how to but i into practice though since alot of it is coming from what i cosider to be external sources at the moment, but i might start with the sport and acivity idea in a few weeks as i could probably take that out of the money i've been saving up without putting to big a dent in it, then maybe some things will become more apparent from there. i was enjoyig my walks and suff but it was setting my foot off and then work was 10 times worse because of te sore foot



If the volunteering works out maybe you could combine the two and walk to the sanctuary? or cycle there? 

Have you tried this site?
MoodGYM: Welcome

It was recommeded to my friend by his therapist and I tried it too. I found it quite helpful


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Yay - thanks! My email was a bit formal - wasn't sure how best to phrase it! :blush: It got bounced back by some auto spam thing so I had to verify that I was a real person sending an email so I'm glad it did actually reach them!
> 
> Jackson seems very slightly better today - still soft but not as soft (though stupidly stinky so something's def not right). Will continue to keep an eye on him. He's got a bit of a thing about Maisy at the moment. For the past few days everytime I go downstairs he's curled up with her. Last night he even managed to squish himself next to her on the radiator bed. I think he may have a bit of a crush :flrt: or maybe he thinks she's his mummy :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the volunteering works out maybe you could combine the two and walk to the sanctuary? or cycle there?
> 
> Have you tried this site?
> MoodGYM: Welcome
> 
> It was recommeded to my friend by his therapist and I tried it too. I found it quite helpful


 
That spam guard is very annoying:bash:
I didnt get to read your email but Vickie said she had just got one from Dr Nancy and she mentioned my name:lol2: Im sure it was fine, I will check tomorrow that shes sent your sample.



I got my monthly vet bill this morning and I was amazed by what I got charged for the emergency call out for Josh on the 23rd December. My lovely vet has only charged me £35 in total for the 2 injections, the blood test for low bloodsugar, 2 lots of tablets and this also included a £13 consultation, he totally ignored that it was out of hours:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

You really do have a nice vet, Shell!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You really do have a nice vet, Shell!!!


It helps he is a partner in the practice so he can price to suit I think, it certainly suits me:2thumb:
Its not the first time hes done this, I never got charged a penny for all the vet treatment on Cinders or the pts for Pepper(chinnie)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow Shell, your vet sounds great. My vets are similar, & very reasonable anyway, but they do sometimes tweak prices for me. They are lovely.

I agree with Eileen too Shell, I think if I were you I would be saying a firm NO about Sidney's testing & stressing him out all over again! As you say, it would be upsetting for you as well as for him, & he needs stability! I think you should keep him hun! And get us some bloody photos!!! :lol2:

Well we went to Manchester for the Britains Got Talent auditions, got to the back of a very very long line of people, waited there for nearly 3 hours, & eventually got close to the Opera House entrance, where we were told the place was now full! The tickets we had Clark found on a website, they were free & we were never guaranteed a seat, it was just a case of get there, que up & hope you get in before it fills up. So although we were disappointed, we weren't majorly bothered. We went for some food at a pub, then went for a walk around the city centre, where we passed the actress who plays Tracey Barlow in Coronation Street. We then decided to go to Granada Studios & see if we could see any other Corrie actors coming out. We didn't. We took a pic of me & Julie being saddos outside Granada Studios & another of us with the Britains Got Talent signage! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Another of my friends went to the auditions, as well.


----------



## Shell195

I cant stand Tracy Barlows character, evil cow:devil:

I really must get some Sidney pics as hes rather beautiful when he doesnt see you looking at him:flrt:


----------



## Jb1432

I shall take this opportunity as the 48,000 post to say if i ever had a cat it would have to be a Tonkinese :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Jb1432 said:


> I shall take this opportunity as the 48,000 post to say if i ever had a cat it would have to be a Tonkinese :2thumb:


 

It appears that we have a lot to say on here:lol2:

Tonks are lovely cats:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I cant stand Tracy Barlows character, evil cow:devil:
> 
> I really must get some Sidney pics as hes rather beautiful when he doesnt see you looking at him:flrt:


I hate the character of Tracey Barlow too Shell, but the avtress who plays her didn't look that much like her to be honest, she was dolled up with quite a lot of make-up, I didn't recognise her at first.

Yes, get that camera out missus!!! :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jb1432 said:


> I shall take this opportunity as the 48,000 post to say if i ever had a cat it would have to be a Tonkinese :2thumb:


I also like Tonkinese - they're like a chubby Siamese! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You really do have a nice vet, Shell!!!


I agree with that - you certainly do! Mine's good and is definitely in it to make a living, not a killing, because I certainly don't think he overcharges, but I don't think he'd be as cheap as yours!



Shell195 said:


> It appears that we have a lot to say on here:lol2:


About nothing!! :lol2:

I like Tonks too, but I'd rather have a Smeezy!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I agree with that - you certainly do! Mine's good and is definitely in it to make a living, not a killing, because I certainly don't think he overcharges, but I don't think he'd be as cheap as yours!
> 
> About nothing!! :lol2:
> 
> *I like Tonks too, but I'd rather have a Smeezy*!


Absolutely Eileen! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

That is one LOUD siggy *squeezes eyes shut*

Just watched "127 Hours". Was quite good and I thought played well, since it was pretty much just James Franco going crazy with dehydration.


----------



## Shell195

Ive had a good long think today and decided to put off getting a new sphynx baby for a couple of years. 
Sidney needs us more than any other cat I have ever fostered and to disrupt him now would be criminal. Ive had a chat with my friend who wanted him and told her he was not having another blood test as it would destroy him so she said "you keep him then", so I am.

I never intended keeping him when I fostered him but hes really got under our skin, like they do.
Yes I know I must be mad but it really is in his best interest or he will go back to square one. 
Maybe I will sleep tonight


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive had a good long think today and decided to put off getting a new sphynx baby for a couple of years.
> Sidney needs us more than any other cat I have ever fostered and to disrupt him now would be criminal. Ive had a chat with my friend who wanted him and told her he was not having another blood test as it would destroy him so she said "you keep him then", so I am.
> 
> I never intended keeping him when I fostered him but hes really got under our skin, like they do.
> Yes I know I must be mad but it really is in his best interest or he will go back to square one.
> Maybe I will sleep tonight


Aww, I think thats brilliant news hun! Good on you! x


----------



## feorag

Morning all


Shell195 said:


> Ive had a good long think today and decided to put off getting a new sphynx baby for a couple of years.
> Sidney needs us more than any other cat I have ever fostered and to disrupt him now would be criminal. Ive had a chat with my friend who wanted him and told her he was not having another blood test as it would destroy him so she said "you keep him then", so I am.
> 
> I never intended keeping him when I fostered him but hes really got under our skin, like they do.
> Yes I know I must be mad but it really is in his best interest or he will go back to square one.
> Maybe I will sleep tonight


You know Shell, I had a sort of feeling deep down that this very well might happen the day you said you had brought him home to try and see if you could help him. :lol2:

I do commend you for doing it :notworthy: because he's a very troubled cat.

A human has done that to him, :bash: so he needs so very much to learn how to trust humans again and with the help of your 'mob' of feline friends they'll teach him better than anyone else to trust you.

I feel so aggressively angry against that woman!!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Like I said in the other thread, that's brilliant news! If anybody can bring him round, it's you


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning allYou know Shell, I had a sort of feeling deep down that this very well might happen the day you said you had brought him home to try and see if you could help him. :lol2:
> 
> I do commend you for doing it :notworthy: because he's a very troubled cat.
> 
> A human has done that to him, :bash: so he needs so very much to learn how to trust humans again and with the help of your 'mob' of feline friends they'll teach him better than anyone else to trust you.
> 
> *I feel so aggressively angry against that woman!!!* :bash:


 

I know that feeling well:bash:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Ive had a good long think today and decided to put off getting a new sphynx baby for a couple of years.
> Sidney needs us more than any other cat I have ever fostered and to disrupt him now would be criminal. Ive had a chat with my friend who wanted him and told her he was not having another blood test as it would destroy him so she said "you keep him then", so I am.
> 
> I never intended keeping him when I fostered him but hes really got under our skin, like they do.
> Yes I know I must be mad but it really is in his best interest or he will go back to square one.
> Maybe I will sleep tonight



Aww that's fab! What happened to him (sorry I've obviously missed it somewhere in here or in another thread :blush


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Aww that's fab! What happened to him (sorry I've obviously missed it somewhere in here or in another thread :blush


 
An awful breeder never socialised him and he was kept in isolation from everything which means he is now stressed by the slightest noise and is fear aggressive. The sanctuary took 3 Siamese off her and she has even more for sale on Preloved at inflated prices. Sidney is the worst of the 3 which is why I brought him home to foster.
Ive just hand fed him some chicken which he took while nearly choking as he was growling and spitting so much as I was to close for comfort.
Im sure all he needs is time but he may never accept any other people except us, which is a very feral trait.


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> An awful breeder never socialised him and he was kept in isolation from everything which means he is now stressed by the slightest noise and is fear aggressive. The sanctuary took 3 Siamese off her and she has even more for sale on Preloved at inflated prices. Sidney is the worst of the 3 which is why I brought him home to foster.
> Ive just hand fed him some chicken which he took while nearly choking as he was growling and spitting so much as I was to close for comfort.
> Im sure all he needs is time but he may never accept any other people except us, which is a very feral trait.


Oh that's awful! Poor little mite  Why are some people so horrible :bash:


----------



## RepBex

I have a Question for you cat people .... one of our cats had a very small patch of furr loss under her bottom lip noticed it last night but it was not red or anything but today it has got tiny blisters. now i checked her mouth and its fine. is there anything we can do like salt water to help it or do you have any ideas of what it could be ? its just she HATES with a passion the vet or being held or messed with in anyway so if we can aviod the stress of a vet visit it would be best but we can take her if it does not inprove


----------



## feorag

Sounds like it could be feline acne to me. It's caused by over-greasing (just like acne in humans) and they get blackheads and when it's really bad pistules. Like people some cats get it worse than others. If you can see hair loss then it sounds like it's pretty bad.

You could try washing it or bathing it in biactol. Sometimes when ours have had it we've even squeezed some of the blackheads out.

I had some photos in my Photobucket account that posted on here for someone else who had this problem, but I see I've deleted them and I'm not on my own computer, but I've googled the images for you to compare http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&rlz=1R2GGLL_en-GB&q=feline%20acne%20photos&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi 

Some of these are very extreme, but does it look like this?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> An awful breeder never socialised him and he was kept in isolation from everything which means he is now stressed by the slightest noise and is fear aggressive. The sanctuary took 3 Siamese off her and she has even more for sale on Preloved at inflated prices. Sidney is the worst of the 3 which is why I brought him home to foster.
> Ive just hand fed him some chicken which he took while nearly choking as he was growling and spitting so much as I was to close for comfort.
> Im sure all he needs is time but he may never accept any other people except us, which is a very feral trait.


Wait til you come here & meet Clio, our female Siamese. When she first came here (about 2 & a half years ago), she hid away, we couldn't get near her & when we looked at her, she would scarper. We had her in the bathroom at first, to get used to things, but somehow she managed to get behind the bath & under the floorboards. I had to borrow a mink trap from work to catch her. It took 3 days to catch her in it. Then we put her in our bedroom. In the middle of the night while we were asleep, she would come on the bed & bit eour toes, & as soon as we moved, she would scarper again. After a couple of days of this, I decided to just put her in the living room with Zander her older brother, & Joe my Jack Russell Terrier. She hid away behind the settee & was very timid. She loved the company of Zander though, & even Joe. Eventually she woul dcreep out into the open & sit there watching things. Again, as soon as we moved, she would dart away to hide. 

Even now, she is wary of things, especially strangers. She is calmer & settled with us, & we can sometimes stroke her when she sits next to us, & sometimes on our knee. The strange thing is Dave, my friend who bred Clio did nothing different with her as with Zander, from a previous litter. But the 2 are as different as can be. Zander is the stereotypical Siamese, outgoing, vocal, dog-like, very people orientated. Strange!


----------



## Amalthea

Just about to go play with puppies... Three of them are going to their new homes tomorrow. One of the ones going is one of my favorites (and Diesel's new jail bait)


----------



## Shell195

Been at the sanctuary this afternoon and as we are now an official RSPCA approved rescue we took in 3 cats and a baby lop eared rabbit from them.
2 of the cats were left in a cat carrier on a quiet footpath and are very thin and one tiny little girl was left in an empty house, she is meant to be a semi longhair but shes just a skeleton with matted fur and a very sore mouth:bash: She is so grateful to be in care and never stops purring.
The RSPCA have neutered them for us but on Monday its blood tests all round(we are especially worried about Tilly) and treatment for a sore mouth(we gave her a shot of LA antibiotics)
The rabbit is ony about 8 weeks old and was found as a stray, hes very pretty and friendly :flrt:
On a better note we have had 3 cats reserved, including Gizmo:gasp:
The man rang to say he wanted a cat that nobody else would take due to behavioural problems. Gizmo is evil but this man filled all the paperwork in even though he had been badly scratched. He just needs a homevisit and if we are still happy Gizmo will go to his new home on Thursday


----------



## feorag

Ah, bless Gizmo! And bless the man who is prepared to take him! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah, bless Gizmo! And bless the man who is prepared to take him! :gasp:


 
A suit of armour may be more helpful:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great news about Gizmo Shell! Just goes to show, there is always someone for everyone! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news, Shell!!!  

Am uploading puppy pics now....... Gonna miss River


----------



## Amalthea

River.... Comfy?


----------



## feorag

That is one very relaxed puppy you have there Jen! :2thumb:

The nekkid ones look very strange with half hair, half skin, but I tell you something, looking at her lying across your not inconsiderable bosom lol they look pretty big puppies for a dog that isn't a big dog - does that make sense? :crazy:

Bigger than Diesel when you got him that's for sure!


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

:gasp: In the immortal words of Victor Meldrew "I don't believe it!" :gasp:

I was last on last night and I'm first on this morning! :gasp:

Where is everyone???


----------



## Shell195

Iwasnt about last night as I had stomach thing again:devil: I really need to see my doctor.
Jen those puppies are gorgeous, very scrummy:flrt:

Im off to the sanctuary now so see you all later


----------



## Amalthea

They are big puppies!!! They're 8 weeks old now, but when they were the same age as Diesel when we brought him home, they were much bigger (and heftier) than he was at that age! River (the one laying across my boobs *lol*), Woodstock (the very black hairless), and Sock (the one with a white sock on her front foot) are all going to their new homes today. Louis will be going in Feb and there's just two girls left (but I think Kate secretly wants one to stay).


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> :gasp: In the immortal words of Victor Meldrew "I don't believe it!" :gasp:
> 
> I was last on last night and I'm first on this morning! :gasp:
> 
> Where is everyone???


Hey Eileen. I was online til stupid o'clock as normal, & no-one else was about, so I decided against chatting to myself on here :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, did you see my post about Clio on page 4802 ?


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Eileen. I was online til stupid o'clock as normal, & no-one else was about, so I decided against chatting to myself on here :lol2:


Not much point in that Colin? But where were all the other night owls?

Well we're off out in half an hour to help a friend celebrate her 60th birthday - just a meal - not a party thank goodness.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Not much point in that Colin? But where were all the other night owls?
> 
> Well we're off out in half an hour to help a friend celebrate her 60th birthday - just a meal - not a party thank goodness.


I did wonder were Tom, Sammy & Jaime were too! I hope they are all ok.

Im just sat here bored as Clark has gone to bed cos he's tired! :bash:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Bed??? At 6:30pm??? What is the matter with the youth of today??? *shakes head*


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :gasp: Bed??? At 6:30pm??? What is the matter with the youth of today??? *shakes head*


Well he has been yawning for ages! He went up at about 5 o'clock to watch telly.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wait til you come here & meet Clio, our female Siamese. When she first came here (about 2 & a half years ago), she hid away, we couldn't get near her & when we looked at her, she would scarper. We had her in the bathroom at first, to get used to things, but somehow she managed to get behind the bath & under the floorboards. I had to borrow a mink trap from work to catch her. It took 3 days to catch her in it. Then we put her in our bedroom. In the middle of the night while we were asleep, she would come on the bed & bit eour toes, & as soon as we moved, she would scarper again. After a couple of days of this, I decided to just put her in the living room with Zander her older brother, & Joe my Jack Russell Terrier. She hid away behind the settee & was very timid. She loved the company of Zander though, & even Joe. Eventually she woul dcreep out into the open & sit there watching things. Again, as soon as we moved, she would dart away to hide.
> 
> Even now, she is wary of things, especially strangers. She is calmer & settled with us, & we can sometimes stroke her when she sits next to us, & sometimes on our knee. The strange thing is Dave, my friend who bred Clio did nothing different with her as with Zander, from a previous litter. But the 2 are as different as can be. Zander is the stereotypical Siamese, outgoing, vocal, dog-like, very people orientated. Strange!


 
I know this can happen but to get 3 unrelated Siamese that are all very timid is down to a bad breeder not socialising.
Twice now Sydney has come downstairs when the dogs have been asleep and then ran back upstairs when he saw me. He loves to rip up carrier bags and boxes as Sophie has found out:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I did wonder were Tom, Sammy & Jaime were too! I hope they are all ok.
> 
> Im just sat here bored as Clark has gone to bed cos he's tired! :bash:


 our ex-flat mate dan made a flying visit to liverpool so we went out and i got very drunk had a good catch up and we saw him onto his train. we got in about 11 and i went striaght to bed.

i had a pair of women try and scam me out of money from the till in work today but luckily it failed


----------



## Shell195

I hope it cheered you up a bit Tom

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/635224-how-could-they.html


Today a man called into the sanctuary to talk about his unwanted 11 year old cat. I told him I could put the cat on the waiting list and he said he needed him to go now as he couldnt afford to keep him and didnt really want to have him killed. I told him the approximate priceof euthanasia and he said he didnt know you had to pay and would do it himself as it would be less stressful for the cat :gasp: After refusing to tell me the address where the cat was living, in a house with no water or electric and over run with fleas he gave his dads number as a contact. The man then left muttering he was going to become rich by becoming a cat hitman:bash:
I rang his dad and said i had forgotten to ask for the address and he gave me the full address:whistling2:
Guess who rang the RSPCA and they have got the cat down as a prioritory case for the inspector. I really do despair of people like this:devil:
All because he couldnt/wouldnt wait for a space:whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I hope it cheered you up a bit Tom
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/635224-how-could-they.html
> 
> 
> Today a man called into the sanctuary to talk about his unwanted 11 year old cat. I told him I could put the cat on the waiting list and he said he needed him to go now as he couldnt afford to keep him and didnt really want to have him killed. I told him the approximate priceof euthanasia and he said he didnt know you had to pay and would do it himself as it would be less stressful for the cat :gasp: After refusing to tell me the address where the cat was living, in a house with no water or electric and over run with fleas he gave his dads number as a contact. The man then left muttering he was going to become rich by becoming a cat hitman:bash:
> I rang his dad and said i had forgotten to ask for the address and he gave me the full address:whistling2:
> Guess who rang the RSPCA and they have got the cat down as a prioritory case for the inspector. I really do despair of people like this:devil:
> All because he couldnt/wouldnt wait for a space:whip:


i saw the thread shell but i just didn't know what to say it really is awfull what some people will do. and the same goes for the heartless :censor: above hun.

it really did cheer me up tbh my cheeks where hurting just from all the laughing


----------



## Amalthea

Jesus! Some people really are disgusting!!!

I've got a lasagne cooking... Nearly done. Gonna chill tonight.


----------



## pippainnit

I've just had a rather harrowing night. It's a rather complicated and arduous story, so bear with me.

Basically, Jessie was my cat who lived at my grandparents' house. I rescued her as a stray kitten (literally only a few weeks old) when I was a little girl and I found her in a hedge in the garden. She moved into my grandparents' house as I was unfortunately allergic to her. It took many months to gain her confidence and get her health sorted as she suffered from numerous ailments caused by malnutrition and the vet guessed that she was in fact born to a stray outside. 

Unfortunately when my grandparents passed away, Jessie had to be re-homed, but we were fortunate enough to find an old lady who had recently lost her house cat and who had the ideal environment for Jessie, who didn't go outdoors an who seemingly liked the peace and tranquility of living with older people. Two years ago, however, pretty much out of the blue, the old lady had to go into a nursing home after losing her eye sight. We fought so hard to find a home that would allow Jessie to move with as we desperately didn't want to rehome her again. We have always overseen her care - from paying all vets' fees to generally helping with her upkeep and day-to-day costs, particularly when the old lady had to go into the home. We found a perfect place which allowed cats and the other residents loved her. She primarily lived in the old lady's separate room but they installed a catflap and she was able to go out into the yard and small garden which was fully walled in and escape-proof. She's had the ideal life there. 

My parents and I visit the lady on an almost daily basis. While she is no relation to us, we are pretty much the closest she has as she has never married, has no children, and is not originally from the area so has no contact with distant relatives. Jessie went to the vets a couple of months ago as she had lost a bit of weight. She is now nearing 17 years old and was eating perfectly fine, still as sprightly and loving as ever, but just looking a little bit more frail. The vet diagnosed a kidney problem but said that it could be controlled, but just to keep an eye on stuff, which we've been doing. He did, however, warn us that it couldn't really be cured and, due to her age, we should just be aware that she could deteriorate at any time. Despite this, she has been doing really well and has shown no sign of going downhill. 

Now the old lady has another point of call which is one of her carers, who, to be perfectly honest, we've always been rather suspicious of - primarily because she only seems to emerge as and when it suits her. She is of no relation and only knows her through being a care-worker in the area who then went on to work privately as a cleaner and home-help. Despite our reservations about her, the carer has always - unfortunately - been the first port of call with issues regarding the lady and, before we came to realise what an unscrupulous character she was, we notified the vet that the carer was also overseeing the lady and Jessie's care and she assisted in taking Jessie to the vet's when we weren't able to for check ups, etc. As such the vets became quite familiar with her, however all of the records are in our family name. 

A few days ago my parents went on holiday and, unfortunately, the day before they left we visited the old lady and could see that she had been taken ill. She's suffering from a terrible chest ailment and the doctor is anticipating the worst. Before my mum left she rang the home and spoke to one of the nurses and said that if anything is to happen when she is away that they call me in regards to Jessie's well-being. Obviously the old lady's care is paramount, but in regards to Jessie, it has always been our responsibility. She gave the nurses my phone number and I'd intended to go down tomorrow as I've been working all week. I last visited last Sunday and saw Jessie who seemed absolutely great; far better than she's been in weeks. 

This evening I got a phone call from one of the lady's friends who'd said that the lady'd taken a turn for the worst yesterday. She had apparently complained of feeling uncomfortable because Jessie was lying on her chest and asked if they could put her elsewhere for a little while. One of the nurses seemingly called the carer woman requesting that she assist in, presumably, looking after her for a bit. I have no idea who it was, or what exactly was said, all I know is that the lady's friend called me devastated earlier saying that she went to visit only to discover that Jessie was no longer in the home and, according to one of the junior nurses, had been collected by the carer who had said she was taking her to the vet's to be put down. She said that Jessie had been ill for a while and it was in the lady's best interests to be left in peace. Seemingly she has gone to the vet's where Jessie is registered in our name and had her put to sleep without ever consulting us, or even explaining the situation. I would never have known unless the other friend - who I've never even met before - had tracked my number to see if I knew about it. 

I feel utterly, utterly sick. I've been unable to contact the nursing home so have to wait until tomorrow morning to go there. I cannot contact the carer as there's no answer and I genuinely don't even know what I'd say. 

Poor, poor Jessie who we were told was never suffering and who was so content with the old lady was taken from her side to the vets and put to sleep for no reason. The old lady regained consciousness earlier and was asking after her and apparently the nurses were heartbroken not wanting to explain it to her. She has been living solely for that cat that we brought into her life. 

I just don't know what to do. To be perfectly honest, the woman in question is not someone I'd like to cross but I feel so helpless. I feel like there are so many questions to be asked - of the nurses in regards to letting her take Jessie without consulting me, as specifically requested, by my mother. However what proof there is of that, I don't know. Of the vet's in them seemingly allowing her to have her put to sleep despite it being on our official records - however, again, if she's taken Jessie in the past for check-ups etc then maybe that's enough of a connection for them, and of the carer herself in actively doing something that was wholly unnecessary when we have always said that if anything were to happen we would take Jessie on as my parents recently lost our dog and are more than able and willing to have her live her retirement years as a house cat. It's just heartbreaking and especially as she was the last connection I had with my grandparents, I feel utterly gutted. My poor parents are also oblivious to the situation as they're on holiday. 

Tomorrow now I have to go to the nursing home and keep up the pretence with the old woman that her cat is elsewhere, safe, all the while knowing that she herself is nearing the end and will spend her final days without her best friend. 

A truly horrible situation.


----------



## feorag

Well I'm finally back home - had a lovely meal in good company, so a most enjoyable night! Shell I read your thread and I despair - I really do and your post about the man killing his own cat - speechless!!! :bash:

Did you e-mail Margaret Walkden???

Hope your Lasagne was tasty, Jen.

We went to Morpeth this afternoon - I left my Cat club file at Roz's yesterday cos I was typing up my minutes while they were still fresh in my head! So we went through to the shop to pick them up and had a walk around Morpeth Town Centre and then went for a coffee.

I was looking in a catalogue shop and I saw some waterproof lambswool fleece lined dog coats. Now I know Skye is a big butch dog with a lot of hair, but I thought at £6.50 it would be worth getting him one, if only because longhaired GSD's don't have a weatherproof coat, so the rain just soaks in so easily and he stays very wet because it's long.

So I thought that on a really horrible sipping down wet day or in heavy snow a jacket would keep some of him dry which would make drying him off when we get home a little easier - thinking mainly about Barry not having a lot of time in the early morning before he goes to work and the heating being off when he comes back from his last walk of the day.

What d'ya think??


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Pippa we cross posted and while I was typing my last post yours you were obviously finishing off yours, so it ended up above mine and I've just seen it.

What an awful situation for you to be in. To be honest my first reaction is that your vet was wrong! Whether the carer occasionally took the cat to the vets for treatment or not, the cat is registered in your name and therefore anything radical such as euthanasia should surely have been checked with you first, regardless of what the carer said to them.

I think if I was you I'd be on the phone to the vets asking for full information of the circumstances of the cat being euthanased, what the carer said and why they didn't think it was necessary to speak to you about it first?? Did the carer pay the bill or tell the vets to bill you?? If she told the vets to bill you I would refuse to pay the bill quite honestly, because you have to sign a form for euthanasia and you didn't sign it, so the person who signed the form should pay the bill imao!!

That doesn't help you emotionally to deal with what has happened to Jessie, but it's certainly what I would do if I were in your position now - and I would want to speak to the carer personally and the nurses at the home, because I wouldn't be happy until I knew everything that was said and done and be given a full explanation as to why she thought the cat should be euthanased.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'm finally back home - had a lovely meal in good company, so a most enjoyable night! Shell I read your thread and I despair - I really do and your post about the man killing his own cat - speechless!!! :bash:
> 
> Did you e-mail Margaret Walkden???
> 
> Hope your Lasagne was tasty, Jen.
> 
> We went to Morpeth this afternoon - I left my Cat club file at Roz's yesterday cos I was typing up my minutes while they were still fresh in my head! So we went through to the shop to pick them up and had a walk around Morpeth Town Centre and then went for a coffee.
> 
> I was looking in a catalogue shop and I saw some waterproof lambswool fleece lined dog coats. Now I know Skye is a big butch dog with a lot of hair, but I thought at £6.50 it would be worth getting him one, if only because longhaired GSD's don't have a weatherproof coat, so the rain just soaks in so easily and he stays very wet because it's long.
> 
> So I thought that on a really horrible sipping down wet day or in heavy snow a jacket would keep some of him dry which would make drying him off when we get home a little easier - thinking mainly about Barry not having a lot of time in the early morning before he goes to work and the heating being off when he comes back from his last walk of the day.
> 
> What d'ya think??
> 
> image


 
Im glad you had a nice meal 
Awww bless Skye in his new coat:flrt:

I did email her but havent as yet had a reply:bash:
I couldnt believe what that man was telling me:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, that man needs a good shaking! Why do people just expect others to drop everything to sort out their problems! We had a similar situation when I worked at Pets At Home. A man came in & asked me if we could take his cockatiel off his hands. I told him we couldn't as we only sold young birds, & we don't take animals off the public, etc. He pulled his face & said "well I'll just let it out in the car park then!" & left the store. I went to the entrance & watched him take a cage out of his car with the cockatiel inside. He put the cage on the floor & bent down to open the cage door. I ran out, grabbed the cage, muttered some choice words & returned to the store. I rehomed the cockatiel with a regular bird-keeping customer.


----------



## feorag

I thought £6.50 was a good price for a coat like that. As long as it keeps part of him dry on really wet days, that's got to be nothing but good.

Let me know when you get a reply from Margaret.


----------



## tomwilson

pippainnit said:


> I've just had a rather harrowing night. It's a rather complicated and arduous story, so bear with me.
> 
> Basically, Jessie was my cat who lived at my grandparents' house. I rescued her as a stray kitten (literally only a few weeks old) when I was a little girl and I found her in a hedge in the garden. She moved into my grandparents' house as I was unfortunately allergic to her. It took many months to gain her confidence and get her health sorted as she suffered from numerous ailments caused by malnutrition and the vet guessed that she was in fact born to a stray outside.
> 
> Unfortunately when my grandparents passed away, Jessie had to be re-homed, but we were fortunate enough to find an old lady who had recently lost her house cat and who had the ideal environment for Jessie, who didn't go outdoors an who seemingly liked the peace and tranquility of living with older people. Two years ago, however, pretty much out of the blue, the old lady had to go into a nursing home after losing her eye sight. We fought so hard to find a home that would allow Jessie to move with as we desperately didn't want to rehome her again. We have always overseen her care - from paying all vets' fees to generally helping with her upkeep and day-to-day costs, particularly when the old lady had to go into the home. We found a perfect place which allowed cats and the other residents loved her. She primarily lived in the old lady's separate room but they installed a catflap and she was able to go out into the yard and small garden which was fully walled in and escape-proof. She's had the ideal life there.
> 
> My parents and I visit the lady on an almost daily basis. While she is no relation to us, we are pretty much the closest she has as she has never married, has no children, and is not originally from the area so has no contact with distant relatives. Jessie went to the vets a couple of months ago as she had lost a bit of weight. She is now nearing 17 years old and was eating perfectly fine, still as sprightly and loving as ever, but just looking a little bit more frail. The vet diagnosed a kidney problem but said that it could be controlled, but just to keep an eye on stuff, which we've been doing. He did, however, warn us that it couldn't really be cured and, due to her age, we should just be aware that she could deteriorate at any time. Despite this, she has been doing really well and has shown no sign of going downhill.
> 
> Now the old lady has another point of call which is one of her carers, who, to be perfectly honest, we've always been rather suspicious of - primarily because she only seems to emerge as and when it suits her. She is of no relation and only knows her through being a care-worker in the area who then went on to work privately as a cleaner and home-help. Despite our reservations about her, the carer has always - unfortunately - been the first port of call with issues regarding the lady and, before we came to realise what an unscrupulous character she was, we notified the vet that the carer was also overseeing the lady and Jessie's care and she assisted in taking Jessie to the vet's when we weren't able to for check ups, etc. As such the vets became quite familiar with her, however all of the records are in our family name.
> 
> A few days ago my parents went on holiday and, unfortunately, the day before they left we visited the old lady and could see that she had been taken ill. She's suffering from a terrible chest ailment and the doctor is anticipating the worst. Before my mum left she rang the home and spoke to one of the nurses and said that if anything is to happen when she is away that they call me in regards to Jessie's well-being. Obviously the old lady's care is paramount, but in regards to Jessie, it has always been our responsibility. She gave the nurses my phone number and I'd intended to go down tomorrow as I've been working all week. I last visited last Sunday and saw Jessie who seemed absolutely great; far better than she's been in weeks.
> 
> This evening I got a phone call from one of the lady's friends who'd said that the lady'd taken a turn for the worst yesterday. She had apparently complained of feeling uncomfortable because Jessie was lying on her chest and asked if they could put her elsewhere for a little while. One of the nurses seemingly called the carer woman requesting that she assist in, presumably, looking after her for a bit. I have no idea who it was, or what exactly was said, all I know is that the lady's friend called me devastated earlier saying that she went to visit only to discover that Jessie was no longer in the home and, according to one of the junior nurses, had been collected by the carer who had said she was taking her to the vet's to be put down. She said that Jessie had been ill for a while and it was in the lady's best interests to be left in peace. Seemingly she has gone to the vet's where Jessie is registered in our name and had her put to sleep without ever consulting us, or even explaining the situation. I would never have known unless the other friend - who I've never even met before - had tracked my number to see if I knew about it.
> 
> I feel utterly, utterly sick. I've been unable to contact the nursing home so have to wait until tomorrow morning to go there. I cannot contact the carer as there's no answer and I genuinely don't even know what I'd say.
> 
> Poor, poor Jessie who we were told was never suffering and who was so content with the old lady was taken from her side to the vets and put to sleep for no reason. The old lady regained consciousness earlier and was asking after her and apparently the nurses were heartbroken not wanting to explain it to her. She has been living solely for that cat that we brought into her life.
> 
> I just don't know what to do. To be perfectly honest, the woman in question is not someone I'd like to cross but I feel so helpless. I feel like there are so many questions to be asked - of the nurses in regards to letting her take Jessie without consulting me, as specifically requested, by my mother. However what proof there is of that, I don't know. Of the vet's in them seemingly allowing her to have her put to sleep despite it being on our official records - however, again, if she's taken Jessie in the past for check-ups etc then maybe that's enough of a connection for them, and of the carer herself in actively doing something that was wholly unnecessary when we have always said that if anything were to happen we would take Jessie on as my parents recently lost our dog and are more than able and willing to have her live her retirement years as a house cat. It's just heartbreaking and especially as she was the last connection I had with my grandparents, I feel utterly gutted. My poor parents are also oblivious to the situation as they're on holiday.
> 
> Tomorrow now I have to go to the nursing home and keep up the pretence with the old woman that her cat is elsewhere, safe, all the while knowing that she herself is nearing the end and will spend her final days without her best friend.
> 
> A truly horrible situation.


im not sure what to say, i'm sorry for your loss and the loss of the old lady, and i hope you can get some answers over the lady taking her to be pts.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear Pippa we cross posted and while I was typing my last post yours you were obviously finishing off yours, so it ended up above mine and I've just seen it.
> 
> What an awful situation for you to be in. To be honest my first reaction is that your vet was wrong! Whether the carer occasionally took the cat to the vets for treatment or not, the cat is registered in your name and therefore anything radical such as euthanasia should surely have been checked with you first, regardless of what the carer said to them.
> 
> I think if I was you I'd be on the phone to the vets asking for full information of the circumstances of the cat being euthanased, what the carer said and why they didn't think it was necessary to speak to you about it first?? Did the carer pay the bill or tell the vets to bill you?? If she told the vets to bill you I would refuse to pay the bill quite honestly, because you have to sign a form for euthanasia and you didn't sign it, so the person who signed the form should pay the bill imao!!
> 
> That doesn't help you emotionally to deal with what has happened to Jessie, but it's certainly what I would do if I were in your position now - and I would want to speak to the carer personally and the nurses at the home, because I wouldn't be happy until I knew everything that was said and done and be given a full explanation as to why she thought the cat should be euthanased.


 

I agree with this, what a horrid situation to be in


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tom, Im glad you had a nice night with your friend. A good laugh does wonders! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Tom, Im glad you had a nice night with your friend. A good laugh does wonders! :2thumb:


it really does collin was so surprised he was in liverpool we've not seen him in over a year


----------



## pippainnit

feorag said:


> Oh dear Pippa we cross posted and while I was typing my last post yours you were obviously finishing off yours, so it ended up above mine and I've just seen it.
> 
> What an awful situation for you to be in. To be honest my first reaction is that your vet was wrong! Whether the carer occasionally took the cat to the vets for treatment or not, the cat is registered in your name and therefore anything radical such as euthanasia should surely have been checked with you first, regardless of what the carer said to them.
> 
> I think if I was you I'd be on the phone to the vets asking for full information of the circumstances of the cat being euthanased, what the carer said and why they didn't think it was necessary to speak to you about it first?? Did the carer pay the bill or tell the vets to bill you?? If she told the vets to bill you I would refuse to pay the bill quite honestly, because you have to sign a form for euthanasia and you didn't sign it, so the person who signed the form should pay the bill imao!!
> 
> That doesn't help you emotionally to deal with what has happened to Jessie, but it's certainly what I would do if I were in your position now - and I would want to speak to the carer personally and the nurses at the home, because I wouldn't be happy until I knew everything that was said and done and be given a full explanation as to why she thought the cat should be euthanased.


Definitely, thank you. No I completely agree. I was just so overwhelmed earlier as I felt completely betrayed and confused by everyone's actions. There're question to be asked of everyone - the nursing home staff who _promised_ that they'd contact me in regards to anything happening or potentially happening to Jessie when my parents were out of the country; the carer who has my number, knows where I live and yet still failed to consult me with any of this until, tragically, it's too late; and, like you said, the vets, who are my family vets and who know us so well - well enough to know that we would never pass on such an important issue as euthanasia to a carer who has simply taken Jessie there for routine check ups when we've been in work and never about anything serious. We've also always paid all for any treatments or check ups she's had. 

I honestly just felt so horrible when I had that call earlier as it's such a huge thing to take in and I'm just furious that I've been unable to contact anyone to find out anything more and instead am just going over it in my head. 

I'm going to the nursing home tomorrow, but it's awful that this whole horrible incident is overshadowing the old lady's care, who of course I've grown so close to since she's had Jessie as I've visited her so regularly, and while I'll obviously be going to visit her, I also then have to deal with this situation with all the staff there before trying to get information out of the vets and the carer. 

I'm just genuinely bewildered as to why she'd do such a thing. Jessie was no harm and certainly didn't impact on her life. Just because Nora needed a bit of space for a few hours as she was feeling unwell did not warrant her bloody taking her to the vet to be pts! And the fact that noone thought to tells me or, better still ask me! about any of this. 

I am furious and absolutely gutted.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, that man needs a good shaking! Why do people just expect others to drop everything to sort out their problems! We had a similar situation when I worked at Pets At Home. A man came in & asked me if we could take his cockatiel off his hands. I told him we couldn't as we only sold young birds, & we don't take animals off the public, etc. He pulled his face & said "well I'll just let it out in the car park then!" & left the store. I went to the entrance & watched him take a cage out of his car with the cockatiel inside. He put the cage on the floor & bent down to open the cage door. I ran out, grabbed the cage, muttered some choice words & returned to the store. I rehomed the cockatiel with a regular bird-keeping customer.


That happens to us a lot at the Sanctuary too. People ring up and ask if we can take their rat/rabbit/ferret/whatever and we say sorry we can't because we have no space to keep any more animals and what happens? Within a day or 2 lo and behold a rat/rabbit/ferret/whatever is found dumped at our gate!

We came by most of our barn owls by the method you said - "if you won't take it, then I'll release it" as well. And it cost us dearly when they all have to be chipped and have the Article 10 paperwork! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That happens to us a lot at the Sanctuary too. People ring up and ask if we can take their rat/rabbit/ferret/whatever and we say sorry we can't because we have no space to keep any more animals and what happens? Within a day or 2 lo and behold a rat/rabbit/ferret/whatever is found dumped at our gate!
> 
> We came by most of our barn owls by the method you said - "if you won't take it, then I'll release it" as well. And it cost us dearly when they all have to be chipped and have the Article 10 paperwork! :bash:


Makes you sick doesn't it hun? Its the throwaway society we live in! :bash:

Incidentally, does the sanctuary rehome Barn Owls?


----------



## Shell195

We had 2 rabbits dumped in at hutch at the bottom of our drive and we then got a text message to the landline to tell us they where there. The people forgot that with the text comes their phone number:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Pippa, that is truly horrible. Eileen's advice sounds perfect, but I know that doesn't help you get over the loss of a friend you've had for such a long time 

Am off to bed....


----------



## tomwilson

Knock knock ......... anyone in


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> Knock knock ......... anyone in


Im here mate! : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im here mate! : victory:


hey coll hows the weekend shaping up


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hey coll hows the weekend shaping up


Boring, not much new there though! Yours?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Boring, not much new there though! Yours?


yesterday was good, today stressed me out as i was almost scammed in work


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> yesterday was good, today stressed me out as i was almost scammed in work


Oh yes, what happened?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, what happened?


2 women came in bought a jar of sauce then pulled out a wedge of £20 notes must of been a few hundred there, and asked me to change them for 10's. now i'm not handing over hundreds of pounds from my till so i take 4 notes from them and hand them 8 tens, then they say no coins (we do not have that many coins in our tills) i tell them i haven't got that many so i give them the 4 20's back but they only give me 4 tens back and i never even saw the other 4 dissapeer, i don't think they where happy ony getting 40 pound out of me so they push me to swap some coins and try passing me more 20's when i see the pther 4 10's tucked away behind the 20's so i then shouted at them saying i gave them 80 and only got 40 back and to hand the other 40 back. i got it back but it just sent me into a shock afterward, turns out they've done it to another iceland and got £90 out of it so i think i was a bit lucky


----------



## pippainnit

Thanks for all your help and advice all re: the Jessie nursing home situation. 

I'm heading down there now. Already rang one of the nurses to say I'm on my way. Apparently the old lady is no better but has been asking for Jessie. They've been telling her she's in the other room. It's heartbreaking. The nurse I spoke to this morning said that she still has a record of my mum calling to specify that I am responsible for Jessie's welfare if anything were to happen to the old lady and apparently it was one of the other nurses who, conveniently, isn't on duty today that let the carer come and helped her put Jessie in the cat box. 

Once sorted down the home I'm then ringing the vets to find out what they say about the matter before then ringing the carer when I have got the truth from all the others as I very much doubt she'd tell me the whole story.

Ahhhhhh what a bloody Sunday! Thankfully I have woken up with hell in me and an overwhelming desire to get justice and have something done about this. I just wish I didn't have to sort it all out on my own  I hate that we can't even bury Jessie either as apparently the carer just left her at the vet's. 

This was wee Jessie:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Pippa we cross posted again last night and I went straight off to bed after my last post, so I've just seen your post from last night.

I can quite understand how overwhelmed you were about the whole situation - I would have been exactly the same, but you definitely need to get answers and you are right with what you have said this morning. You need to speak to everyone concerned before you approach the carer who took it upon herself to have Jessie pts without contacting you.

I'm pleased you've woken up "with hell in you", because that way, if your grief and anger shows, you will hopefully get answers.

Is there any possibility because of the weekend, that Jessie might still be at the vets? It is possible so do ask!

Poor Jessie, she was beautiful! RIP pretty girl! :sad:



Zoo-Man said:


> Makes you sick doesn't it hun? Its the throwaway society we live in! :bash:
> 
> Incidentally, does the sanctuary rehome Barn Owls?


We don't re-home anything we take in and have to keep, although if we've taken in an animal that has proved to be pregnant, we have rehomed the babies.

Of course when (and if) the place sells a lot of the animals will have to be rehomed.


----------



## Amalthea

Jesse was beautiful, Pippa


----------



## Shell195

Afternoon. Im meant to be off work today but last night I had a call from my friend at the sanctuary as when she went to check the aviary birds a bloody big rat had killed one of the budgies and was eating it on the floor. This isnt the first one we have lost but we thought we had ratproofed the shed,obviously not:devil:
My friend chased the birds into the covered flight and left all the lights on, so today they all need moving into one of the isolation cat pens until we can be sure the rats have been removed.
We hate using poison and usually live trap and release them elsewhere but I think this time we need the bait man as they just refuse to go in the trap and we cant risk losing anymore birds


----------



## Shell195

Jessie was a beautiful little girl Pippa, I hope you get it all sorted out today.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Jesse was beautiful, Pippa


:lol2: Was that a typo Jen, or your American heritage showing through! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Afternoon. Im meant to be off work today but last night I had a call from my friend at the sanctuary as when she went to check the aviary birds a bloody big rat had killed one of the budgies and was eating it on the floor. This isnt the first one we have lost but we thought we had ratproofed the shed,obviously not:devil:
> My friend chased the birds into the covered flight and left all the lights on, so today they all need moving into one of the isolation cat pens until we can be sure the rats have been removed.
> We hate using poison and usually live trap and release them elsewhere but I think this time we need the bait man as they just refuse to go in the trap and we cant risk losing anymore birds


As you can imagine, we've had that happen too! :sad: We lost one of our parakeets a couple of years ago! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

know anyone with working ferrets or terriers shell?prob be quicker and better for everyone including the rats


----------



## ukphd

Jessie was beautiful. I've got everything crossed she's still at the vet's as Eileen suggested. I just don't understand why a vet would euthanise her for no reason?


----------



## ami_j

poor jessie! some people with serious explaining to do


----------



## pippainnit

Hi All,

Thank you for all your kind words and advice - update on the Jessie situation.

Apparently the carer turned up on Friday afternoon and asked one of the nurses where "the cat" was. The nurse explained that because Norah had had a couple of breathing difficulties and Jessie had been laying on her chest, they decided to put her in a separate room for a couple of hours where she'd been happily sleeping on the bed. According to the nurses, the carer then asked if she could go and see her, to which they said yes, and pointed her in the direction of the room. Apparently they're now saying noone accompanied her to the room or helped put Jessie in the box... 

They went back about ten minutes later to ask if everything was okay only to find that the carer had left and both Jessie and the cat box had gone. They were unable to contact her all afternoon until the evening when she just confirmed she'd taken Jessie to the vet's to be put to sleep as she didn't think it was fair on Norah, the old lady, to have to worry about the cat jumping on her.

This is ridiculous and untrue! Norah has been living for Jessie and it's the one source of comfort and companionship she's got. 

So, today I questioned the nurses who explained the scenario and pretty much summed it up as the carer coming in, taking the cat without explanation and then leaving. I went in to see Norah who has gotten better the last few days and all she was doing was asking where her cat had gone and who had stolen it  Absolutely heartbreaking.

I then went outside to ring the vets who said that noone had come in with Jessie since her last appointment last month. It was then that the carer turned up in the carpark! Her face dropped completely when she saw me and then went to walk straight past without so much as saying anything! I maintained my calm but went over and asked exactly what had happened to Jessie. She was stuttering and all over the place but said that she had gone to the nursing home and found Jessie crying in pain (this is a complete lie - Jessie was content and sleeping on the bed as ALL of the nurses have confirmed.) A friend of Norah's had visited less than half an hour before the carer got there and said that Jessie was her usual sprightly self. 

The carer claims that she thought it needed 'immediate vet attention' so took it off without even saying a word to any of the nurses, to Norah herself, or to me whose registered as Jessie's owner at the vets! It has transpired that she claims she tried to ring my vets only for them to be 'too busy to see her' (like that would happen if Jessie was seemingly in pain and at death's door) so instead registered her as a new pet at a separate veterinary surgery miles outside of the area. So she went to the bother of driving all this way and turning up where she was seemingly just registered purely to have her put to sleep. 

This is such a manipulative act as she knows full well that if she'd gone to my vets they would firstly not have put her to sleep because it is in MY name, but also because they know Jessie's history and know that while she may look frail, that she has been on medication and her problems are controlled and she has an excellent quality of life. 

There were numerous words exchanged and when I asked where Jessie was now she said "incinerated as Norah would've wanted", which is a complete lie as Norah requested months ago that if anything were to happen to Jessie that she be buried in the garden. I feel sick. God knows what story the carer said to the new vets to convince them that it was the right thing to do. 

Poor Norah is now asking where her cat was and the carer just stormed off pretending to cry saying that she couldn't believe I was questioning her motives and claimed that she didn't have my number to ring me to tell me about any of this, which is again, untrue. What is just even more heartbreaking is that one of Norah's friends who I get on with very well only visited Norah a matter of hours after the carer had taken Jessie and Norah said that Jessie was okay and in the other room when in actual fact she was being euthanised. The friend was unaware and had said all along to both the carer and Norah's solicitors that if anything were to happen to contact me or my parents who would ensure Jessie's welfare. Poor Jessie hated the vets and the thought that her last hours were spent in that hideous woman's company being in an unfamiliar environment and then cremated along with numerous others is utterly heartbreaking.

Next we are sorting an appointment with the solicitor to go over the documents that verify all of this. We're going to take this as far as we can go.


----------



## ukphd

God that's awful!
Did you find out which vet she supposedly took her to? I just can't believe a vet would euthanise a cat so easily - would they?

Good on you for getting legal advice. I hope she gets her comeuppance :bash:


----------



## pippainnit

She refused to tell me! Actually refused. Said she couldn't remember before storming off. We're ringing round tomorrow morning to ask all the ones in the area but the thing is, Jessie was an old cat and she was a frail cat and I have little doubt that the carer could've easily done the whole "oh she's living with an old lady who's too old to care for her and it's the kindest thing as she is old herself" etc etc. act which I'm sure they would've accepted. I think it's awful that they didn't question it further but then they don't know her history and would just have been seeing a very stressed, very old cat with seemingly few other options in terms of rehoming, etc as God knows what the carer could've said to benefit her story. 

But I need to find out. I don't know what the deal is in regards to confidentiality and if I did find out what vets it was whether they'd be able to explain the situation properly unless I could prove I was responsible for her.


----------



## ukphd

hmm I wonder if your vet can help? Vet's can share information about the animals they treat I imagine? 

How will you handle letting the old lady know? Will you tell her that Jessie has gone? Oh it just breaks my heart thinking about it  poor lady


----------



## Cillah

Hi guys. Sorry I haven't posted in so long. Just have had a lot of things happen and I don't really know where to start .

Since I stopped replying Martin and I have become pretty much broke, I have no job again and we have to move in with Martins mum in April to get by.. She won't let us take our pets. We have decided to not stay here as I'm incredibly home sick, I want to go to Univeristy and we just can't afford to. As horrible as it sounds.. Back home we could get support and get on our feet but here we are chucking all of our money away..

People in my family have died, a lot of friends and family have lost their houses in the floods. My dog was mauled to death by my other two dogs randomly out of the blue. I've had to deal with that. They had lived together with no problems and it was really sudden and I'm still shocked. They were getting put down and I just found out today that they killed my cat. I can't help but be mad at my mum as she promised me she would keep them seperate. And it's even worse that I feel like we have two other dogs and two other cats.. But it had to be mine. I would have been upset either way but it's horrible luck..

Plus there has been so many other more personal things that have happened.. I don't really know what and how to say it. I haven't posted for so long because I was upset about everything and then I was worried I would be judged for going home. I want to keep posting on this thread and forum.. Even in Australia. I'm always going to have a big furry family.. There's just no way I can here. I need to go home for Uni anyway.. But.. With everything that has happened there.. I just need to go back.. Watching my brother leave the other week was incredibly hard.

Sorry guys.


----------



## feorag

pippainnit said:


> Next we are sorting an appointment with the solicitor to go over the documents that verify all of this. We're going to take this as far as we can go.


Oh dear Pippa - that is all such a mess,but I know that I would be doing exactly what you're doing.

I agree that you phone all the vets in the area and ask if they have been asked to euthanase a black and white cat, because you need to know if she has been humanely euthanased.

And I agree that you seek legal advice. Too many people have the attitued "it's just a cat"/"it's just a dog", but it isn't just "a thing" - it's a much loved animal that has been betrayed in it's old age and that's totally wrong.

I also think you need to ask your vet if a call was received from this woman, given that she is registered with them, and ask if someone tried to get an appointment for her.

A lot of vets don't put down animals if they think they are healthy, even if the owner requests it. sometimes the vet or a vet nurse takes it home and gives it a life with them - I know of many animals that this has happened to, so you need to find out for sure that he has been euthanased!!

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## pippainnit

feorag said:


> Oh dear Pippa - that is all such a mess,but I know that I would be doing exactly what you're doing.
> 
> I agree that you phone all the vets in the area and ask if they have been asked to euthanase a black and white cat, because you need to know if she has been humanely euthanased.
> 
> And I agree that you seek legal advice. Too many people have the attitued "it's just a cat"/"it's just a dog", but it isn't just "a thing" - it's a much loved animal that has been betrayed in it's old age and that's totally wrong.
> 
> I also think you need to ask your vet if a call was received from this woman, given that she is registered with them, and ask if someone tried to get an appointment for her.
> 
> A lot of vets don't put down animals if they think they are healthy, even if the owner requests it. sometimes the vet or a vet nurse takes it home and gives it a life with them - I know of many animals that this has happened to, so you need to find out for sure that he has been euthanased!!
> 
> Please let us know how you get on.


Definitely! I will do. I'm ringing every vet I can find tomorrow. Thankfully it's not a huge area so hopefully I'll be lucky and find out. My absolute heart-wrenching fear is that - if she's seemingly capable of such a callous and unnecessary act as it is - what if she didn't go to the trouble of taking Jessie to the vet and instead sorted it herself. I know that may sound far-fetched but seemingly she would have had to pay all the fees and gone out of her way to do this when, in reality, she has always hated Jessie (by her own admission.) It's all so suspect as it is that I really wouldn't be surprised if anything else had happened. 

Will definitely keep everyone posted. I feel so utterly helpless and so sorry that I couldn't have helped Jessie while she was alive and taken from there that I am determined to do everything in my power to sort this hideous situation out and get justice.


----------



## pippainnit

ukphd said:


> hmm I wonder if your vet can help? Vet's can share information about the animals they treat I imagine?
> 
> How will you handle letting the old lady know? Will you tell her that Jessie has gone? Oh it just breaks my heart thinking about it  poor lady


I have an appointment tomorrow at my vet's (where Jessie is/was registered) so will definitely see if they can help in any way. If they can at least confirm that she was not a case for euthanasia going by her past appointments and treatment (which was only around a month ago that she was last there) then hopefully that'll help. 

As for letting Norah know, while she's very old and frail and clearly very, very ill at the moment, she is also completely lucid and aware that Jessie has gone. She is bed-ridden and asking after her and it's awful because we hate lying to her that Jessie is still elsewhere in the nursing home and okay, but I really don't know if she could actually handle the truth. It's been the one thing keeping her spirit alive over the years.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> :lol2: Was that a typo Jen, or your American heritage showing through! :lol2:


It was a typo :blush:



Cillah said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I haven't posted in so long. Just have had a lot of things happen and I don't really know where to start .
> 
> Since I stopped replying Martin and I have become pretty much broke, I have no job again and we have to move in with Martins mum in April to get by.. She won't let us take our pets. We have decided to not stay here as I'm incredibly home sick, I want to go to Univeristy and we just can't afford to. As horrible as it sounds.. Back home we could get support and get on our feet but here we are chucking all of our money away..
> 
> People in my family have died, a lot of friends and family have lost their houses in the floods. My dog was mauled to death by my other two dogs randomly out of the blue. I've had to deal with that. They had lived together with no problems and it was really sudden and I'm still shocked. They were getting put down and I just found out today that they killed my cat. I can't help but be mad at my mum as she promised me she would keep them seperate. And it's even worse that I feel like we have two other dogs and two other cats.. But it had to be mine. I would have been upset either way but it's horrible luck..
> 
> Plus there has been so many other more personal things that have happened.. I don't really know what and how to say it. I haven't posted for so long because I was upset about everything and then I was worried I would be judged for going home. I want to keep posting on this thread and forum.. Even in Australia. I'm always going to have a big furry family.. There's just no way I can here. I need to go home for Uni anyway.. But.. With everything that has happened there.. I just need to go back.. Watching my brother leave the other week was incredibly hard.
> 
> Sorry guys.


Jesus, Cilla  I'm sorry things have piled up on you like this. Of course we'll miss you, if/when you move home, but don't forget about us. We'd like to hear from you  If you need any help rehoming the critters, let me know.... {{{hugs}}}

Pippa, that's horrible  I still hope somebody can help you out and MAYBE Jessie wasn't put down and some kind hearted vet nurse took her home  Was she microchipped, by any chance?


----------



## feorag

pippainnit said:


> Thankfully it's not a huge area so hopefully I'll be lucky and find out. My absolute heart-wrenching fear is that - if she's seemingly capable of such a callous and unnecessary act as it is - what if she didn't go to the trouble of taking Jessie to the vet and instead sorted it herself. I know that may sound far-fetched but seemingly she would have had to pay all the fees and gone out of her way to do this when, in reality, she has always hated Jessie (by her own admission.) It's all so suspect as it is that I really wouldn't be surprised if anything else had happened.


I'm really sorry, but that doesn't sound far-fetched to me because I thought the same thing myself, especially as she seemed unable (or unwilling) to tell you which vet she took her to. She could have just driven her away and dumped her, which is why you need to acquaint yourself of all the facts and then confront her, preferably as quickly as possible.

What a horrible nightmare situation to find yourself in.


----------



## Shell195

Pippa, Im horrified that this cold callous woman is actually a carer of elderly people. If shes capable of this god knows what else she could do:devil:
I really hope you get some answers, could you not complain to this womans employers?

Cilla, poor you, I hope everything works out for you whatever you decide to do. If you want me to take your Duprasi back I will, unless Jen wants her, please dont pass her over to some random person as I need to know she has a home with someone I trust


----------



## Shell195

Pippa make sure you contact the RSPCA and other rescues too, just in case shes dropped her at a shelter. I hope this woman rots in hell for her despicable act!


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I haven't posted in so long. Just have had a lot of things happen and I don't really know where to start .
> 
> Since I stopped replying Martin and I have become pretty much broke, I have no job again and we have to move in with Martins mum in April to get by.. She won't let us take our pets. We have decided to not stay here as I'm incredibly home sick, I want to go to Univeristy and we just can't afford to. As horrible as it sounds.. Back home we could get support and get on our feet but here we are chucking all of our money away..
> 
> People in my family have died, a lot of friends and family have lost their houses in the floods. My dog was mauled to death by my other two dogs randomly out of the blue. I've had to deal with that. They had lived together with no problems and it was really sudden and I'm still shocked. They were getting put down and I just found out today that they killed my cat. I can't help but be mad at my mum as she promised me she would keep them seperate. And it's even worse that I feel like we have two other dogs and two other cats.. But it had to be mine. I would have been upset either way but it's horrible luck..
> 
> Plus there has been so many other more personal things that have happened.. I don't really know what and how to say it. I haven't posted for so long because I was upset about everything and then I was worried I would be judged for going home. I want to keep posting on this thread and forum.. Even in Australia. I'm always going to have a big furry family.. There's just no way I can here. I need to go home for Uni anyway.. But.. With everything that has happened there.. I just need to go back.. Watching my brother leave the other week was incredibly hard.
> 
> Sorry guys.


aww cilla i'm sorry times have been rough, we wouldn't judge you for moving back home, if things are going to be easier for you there and you have every right to go home i can't understand where peoples problems would lie. if you need to rehome an of the critter i wouldn't hesitate to take charlie back


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, we took these 2 cats into the sanctuary yesterday as the woman was moving into an 11th floor flat. She says her son paid £120 for the brown boy but couldnt remember what his breeding was. What do you think he could be crossed with as he really is a milk chocolate colour and not the usual rusty black you see. Rory the brown boy is 11 months and Roger the black/white boy is about 3 years, as usual neither are neutered.










Heres the other 2 siamese we took in as Sydney just wont be photographed and I keep getting a pair of flat ears.


----------



## Amalthea

Those smeezers are beautiful (coming from somebody who likes bigger, chunkier, flatter faced cats)....


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Pippa, Im horrified that this cold callous woman is actually a carer of elderly people. If shes capable of this god knows what else she could do:devil:
> I really hope you get some answers, could you not complain to this womans employers?


I totally agree Shell - If she's working as a carer then I would want to speak to her employers too about this, not just because of what she has done with the cat, but the fact that this is now causing the old woman distress as she's asking for her cat!!! That's not good caring in my book! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen, we took these 2 cats into the sanctuary yesterday as the woman was moving into an 11th floor flat. She says her son paid £120 for the brown boy but couldnt remember what his breeding was. What do you think he could be crossed with as he really is a milk chocolate colour and not the usual rusty black you see. Rory the brown boy is 11 months and Roger the black/white boy is about 3 years, as usual neither are neutered.


It's not a very big picture to see much in the way of detail. He looks the colour of brown burmese, but his face is too fine and 'triangular' to be a first Burmese cross, but that would depend on the cat it was crossed with. Is he chunky and solid?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I totally agree Shell - If she's working as a carer then I would want to speak to her employers too about this, not just because of what she has done with the cat, but the fact that this is now causing the old woman distress as she's asking for her cat!!! That's not good caring in my book! :bash:
> 
> It's not a very big picture to see much in the way of detail. He looks the colour of brown burmese, but his face is too fine and 'triangular' to be a first Burmese cross, but that would depend on the cat it was crossed with. Is he chunky and solid?


 
His face looks longer than it really is and he is quite a big solid cat. I will get a better photo of him on Tuesday so you can see him close up. He actually looks like a chocolate burmese colour as hes quite pale. Hes a very handsome young man


----------



## feorag

Is the colour on the photograph bad then, because he's nothing like a chocolate on that - although it depends on his age as some darken with age,but chocolate Burmese are very light like the colour of latte coffee.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Is the colour on the photograph bad then, because he's nothing like a chocolate on that - although it depends on his age as some darken with age,but chocolate Burmese are very light like the colour of latte coffee.


 
My ex mother in law had a chocolate burmese and he is very similar to that as he is quite pale, he looks much darker on the photo


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Pippa we cross posted again last night and I went straight off to bed after my last post, so I've just seen your post from last night.
> 
> I can quite understand how overwhelmed you were about the whole situation - I would have been exactly the same, but you definitely need to get answers and you are right with what you have said this morning. You need to speak to everyone concerned before you approach the carer who took it upon herself to have Jessie pts without contacting you.
> 
> I'm pleased you've woken up "with hell in you", because that way, if your grief and anger shows, you will hopefully get answers.
> 
> Is there any possibility because of the weekend, that Jessie might still be at the vets? It is possible so do ask!
> 
> Poor Jessie, she was beautiful! RIP pretty girl! :sad:
> 
> We don't re-home anything we take in and have to keep, although if we've taken in an animal that has proved to be pregnant, we have rehomed the babies.
> 
> Of course when (and if) the place sells a lot of the animals will have to be rehomed.


I see Eileen. I was thinking that if the sanctuary had plenty of Barn owls & little space, I would put some feelers out for possible homes. : victory:


----------



## feorag

Our Barn Owl enclosure is pretty large, although I don't honestly know how many owls there are in it, but they do occasionally sneak under the door (where feet have worn a path down a bit) of their enclosure into the enclosure next door which houses tawny owls and a couple of barns that have sneaked through there.

You might see it if you watch the Dick & Dom programme, because we were in there catching them to sex them and getting the boys to clean out the boxes.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I haven't posted in so long. Just have had a lot of things happen and I don't really know where to start .
> 
> Since I stopped replying Martin and I have become pretty much broke, I have no job again and we have to move in with Martins mum in April to get by.. She won't let us take our pets. We have decided to not stay here as I'm incredibly home sick, I want to go to Univeristy and we just can't afford to. As horrible as it sounds.. Back home we could get support and get on our feet but here we are chucking all of our money away..
> 
> People in my family have died, a lot of friends and family have lost their houses in the floods. My dog was mauled to death by my other two dogs randomly out of the blue. I've had to deal with that. They had lived together with no problems and it was really sudden and I'm still shocked. They were getting put down and I just found out today that they killed my cat. I can't help but be mad at my mum as she promised me she would keep them seperate. And it's even worse that I feel like we have two other dogs and two other cats.. But it had to be mine. I would have been upset either way but it's horrible luck..
> 
> Plus there has been so many other more personal things that have happened.. I don't really know what and how to say it. I haven't posted for so long because I was upset about everything and then I was worried I would be judged for going home. I want to keep posting on this thread and forum.. Even in Australia. I'm always going to have a big furry family.. There's just no way I can here. I need to go home for Uni anyway.. But.. With everything that has happened there.. I just need to go back.. Watching my brother leave the other week was incredibly hard.
> 
> Sorry guys.


Aww Cilla, Im so sorry to hear of your awful time lately! You need to do what you need to do, & no-one here will judge you for that! And theres certainly no need to apologise, you have done nothing wrong! We are here for you if you need it hun! x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today, we decided to paint th ewalls in the living room. So the dogs & cats were put in the spare room while we painted. After we had finished, cleanered away & the paint was dry, we went upstairs to bring the dogs & cats down. The dogs trotted downstairs & Zander the Siamese followed. But no sign of his sister Clio. Being the nervous skitty cat she is, we assumed she would either be in the cat carrier (that we had to use to get her up there) or behind the bed. No sign of her at all. We even looked in the wardrobe & the old fridge, even though there is no way she could have got in them! It was then I had a horrid thought. In that room, there is an old metal small fireplace, as was once popular in bedrooms. I got on my hands & knees & investigated it, thinking she might have crawled under the grate at the bottom. Thankfully there was only a tiny gap, so ruled that out. But I looked higher & noticed a hole in the fireplace leading upwards into the chinmey space. She must have got up there. We shone a torch up but could not see her, only a couple of brick shelves. So we have put bedding in the cat carrier, a litter tray, & food & water in the spare room, hopefully she will venture back out & we will be able to catch her napping in the carrier. I feel like sucj an idiot, but we only use that room for storing crap really, so I have never taken much notive of the fireplace. Thankfully Clio can not go down below the fireplace as it is blocked downwards, so she is contained in a relatively small area.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Today, we decided to paint th ewalls in the living room. So the dogs & cats were put in the spare room while we painted. After we had finished, cleanered away & the paint was dry, we went upstairs to bring the dogs & cats down. The dogs trotted downstairs & Zander the Siamese followed. But no sign of his sister Clio. Being the nervous skitty cat she is, we assumed she would either be in the cat carrier (that we had to use to get her up there) or behind the bed. No sign of her at all. We even looked in the wardrobe & the old fridge, even though there is no way she could have got in them! It was then I had a horrid thought. In that room, there is an old metal small fireplace, as was once popular in bedrooms. I got on my hands & knees & investigated it, thinking she might have crawled under the grate at the bottom. Thankfully there was only a tiny gap, so ruled that out. But I looked higher & noticed a hole in the fireplace leading upwards into the chinmey space. She must have got up there. We shone a torch up but could not see her, only a couple of brick shelves. So we have put bedding in the cat carrier, a litter tray, & food & water in the spare room, hopefully she will venture back out & we will be able to catch her napping in the carrier. I feel like sucj an idiot, but we only use that room for storing crap really, so I have never taken much notive of the fireplace. Thankfully Clio can not go down below the fireplace as it is blocked downwards, so she is contained in a relatively small area.


 

Naughty Clio:whip: Are you sure she hasnt snook out the room when you where leaving? Cats are amazing at finding small spaces to hide in.
Many years ago I thought I had lost one of my cats and searched everywhere but no sign. The next morning after a very sleepless night, I opened a kitchen drawer to get a tea towel out and Mitzi Mitten climbed out stretching and purring:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Naughty Clio:whip: Are you sure she hasnt snook out the room when you where leaving? Cats are amazing at finding small spaces to hide in.
> Many years ago I thought I had lost one of my cats and searched everywhere but no sign. The next morning after a very sleepless night, I opened a kitchen drawer to get a tea towel out and Mitzi Mitten climbed out stretching and purring:lol2:


No Shell, she definately didn't leave the room. As I said in my post about her the other day, when we first brought her home, she managed to get under the floorboards in the bathroom & it took us about 3 days to catch her again, so she is used to adventure!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> No Shell, she definately didn't leave the room. As I said in my post about her the other day, when we first brought her home, she managed to get under the floorboards in the bathroom & it took us about 3 days to catch her again, so she is used to adventure!


 
Im sure she will appear soon once she feels you have suffered enough:lol2: I can see Sidney being like Clio :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im sure she will appear soon once she feels you have suffered enough:lol2: I can see Sidney being like Clio :roll:


Thats why I wrote about Clio the other day, Sidney's behaviour sounds just like how Clio was when she first arrived. She is ok when settled in the living room & will often sit next to us, sometimes on our knees, & we can stroke her sometimes. But she is happy enough, plays with her brother a lot & loves playing tag with Indy!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats why I wrote about Clio the other day, Sidney's behaviour sounds just like how Clio was when she first arrived. She is ok when settled in the living room & will often sit next to us, sometimes on our knees, & we can stroke her sometimes. But she is happy enough, plays with her brother a lot & loves playing tag with Indy!


 
I asked a bird question but deleted it, you have answered on the other thread lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Its ok you have answered on the other thread lol


Thats a Green-Cheeked Conure


----------



## Shell195

Sidney plays with Dennis and Harley and a lot of the other cats and looks really happy until he sees you watching him, then he gets in his high bed so you cant see him:lol2: He took some chicken off me last night but nearly choked as he was spitting and swearing so much, silly boy.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sidney plays with Dennis and Harley and a lot of the other cats and looks really happy until he sees you watching him, then he gets in his high bed so you cant see him:lol2:


Clio was like that, she froze when she noticed you looking at her, & darted off to hide.


----------



## Shell195

Night Colin x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Night Colin x


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ok, Clio wasn't up the chumney as we first thought, thankfully! I heard noises from upstairs so went to check, no sign of Clio. For some reason I decided to look under the bed in the spare room.....


and sure enough, there was Clio! Its a devan bed so the gap between the bed & floor is about 2 inches. How she had got under there I have no idea, & she had been under there for hours. Must have been uncomfortable, silly girl! I lifted the bed on my own, as Clark was snoring loudly in our bedroom. I had to use my foot to move her out from under the bed, then had to catch her. I cornered her on the window sill & had to scruff her & put her in the cat carrier to take her back downstairs. 

Pet keeping is good for lowering stress eh? In the words of Jim Royle...."MY ARSE!" :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Sorry Colin, but I did lol at the thought of Clio running rings around you! :lol2:

*Never *under-estimate the small size of space a cat can squash itself into!

We had a similar incident to Shell's when my mum & dad rehomed Briagha's mother. She was hiding everywhere when she first came, but on the third day my mum couldn't find her anywhere! She phoned me in a panic because the insurance man had come and she thought she must have escaped while she was at the door! So then I had to phone Sue, the breeder and explain what had happened and she and her children came over to my mum's and we walked the streets calling for her! Not a sign! Eventually we all had to give up and went home. Later that night my mum rang me to say that she had walked just walked into the living room! :gasp: We've no idea to this day where she was hiding, but she'd obviously found somewhere tiny and inconspicuous where she could squash in and not be seen.

But Clio's story reminded me of my friend in Birmingham. She and her daughter took 2 Somali kittens to a show and, as it was a long distance away they went the day before and stayed in a hotel overnight. Not long after they arrived both kittens vanished. They searched all over for them and found a tiny hole at the back of the washbasin pedestal and they'd gone up there! :gasp: Eventually the owners of the hotel had to telephone someone (can't remember now who it was cos this was years ago) who came along with the plans and they discovered that this hole lead into the roof space and when they went up into their, there were the 2 kittens happily playing and exploring! :lol2:

Today's laugh http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/636049-frankly-i-cant-see-resemblance.html#post7626594


----------



## feorag

Forgot to mention - interesting fact re. Skye!

Remember me saying that we'd put him on some calming herbs not long after we got him. We weren't honestly sure that we saw any difference, so when the tub ran out (it lasts about 2/3 months) we stopped giving them and waited to see what happened. Well we definitely saw a difference and so put him back on them.

At the beginning of November, we decided to try Zylkene to see whether we might get a better result with it, so we stopped the herbs for a couple of weeks and then put him on a 4 week course of Zylkene. To be totally honest we didn't see a huge difference in him, yes maybe he lay around a bit more during the day, but not such a great difference to feel that we got a better result on Zylkene than the herbs.

Since then he hasn't been given anything and in the last week or two he has got worse and worse in his anxieties. The only time he lies still is when he's fixating on the rats or the cats, he doesn't appear to 'sleep' during the day and he's hyper hyper. So much so, if he is lying down and I move to get up he squeals in excitement and leaps up like an idiot to follow me! :crazy: He's back to running after me if I move and tripping me up by standing on the backs of my slippers, he's that close. 

In fact last night Barry said he was back to the way he was when we first got him :gasp: We had a small amount of herbs left in the tub, so he's back on that again and I've ordered more. It looks like these are going to have to be a permanent addition to his diet and, for me, it proves that they do work!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Forgot to mention - interesting fact re. Skye!
> 
> Remember me saying that we'd put him on some calming herbs not long after we got him. We weren't honestly sure that we saw any difference, so when the tub ran out (it lasts about 2/3 months) we stopped giving them and waited to see what happened. Well we definitely saw a difference and so put him back on them.
> 
> At the beginning of November, we decided to try Zylkene to see whether we might get a better result with it, so we stopped the herbs for a couple of weeks and then put him on a 4 week course of Zylkene. To be totally honest we didn't see a huge difference in him, yes maybe he lay around a bit more during the day, but not such a great difference to feel that we got a better result on Zylkene than the herbs.
> 
> Since then he hasn't been given anything and in the last week or two he has got worse and worse in his anxieties. The only time he lies still is when he's fixating on the rats or the cats, he doesn't appear to 'sleep' during the day and he's hyper hyper. So much so, if he is lying down and I move to get up he squeals in excitement and leaps up like an idiot to follow me! :crazy: He's back to running after me if I move and tripping me up by standing on the backs of my slippers, he's that close.
> 
> In fact last night Barry said he was back to the way he was when we first got him :gasp: We had a small amount of herbs left in the tub, so he's back on that again and I've ordered more. It looks like these are going to have to be a permanent addition to his diet and, for me, it proves that they do work!


 

I wonder if they work for people too:whistling2:
Seriously though, Im glad you have found something that helps with his behaviour.


----------



## ukphd

Morning everyone!


grrrr to inconsiderate dog owners.

I just got back from the gym which is a 2 minute walk from my house. I passed no less than 11 piles of dog crap on the pavement on the way :bash:
They're not even at the side of the pavement (not that that is any better but...) - they're right in the middle! Why are people so disgusting and inconsiderate? Several have been stepped in and by the looks of it by children as the footprints are small. I just don't understand it - how would they like it if I went and crapped outside their home? It really winds me up! :censor:

Sorry - just had to vent!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I wonder if they work for people too:whistling2:
> Seriously though, Im glad you have found something that helps with his behaviour.


Well I might have a problem cos after I posted I went onto the Holistic pet site to order another tub and it isn't there! :gasp: I've e-mailed the girl to ask if she's stopped doing it, which I would be very surprised about, given that she told me on the phone that she had her own boxer dogs on it for 2 years before they calmed down!



ukphd said:


> I just got back from the gym which is a 2 minute walk from my house. I passed no less than 11 piles of dog crap on the pavement on the way :bash:
> They're not even at the side of the pavement (not that that is any better but...) - they're right in the middle! Why are people so disgusting and inconsiderate? Several have been stepped in and by the looks of it by children as the footprints are small. I just don't understand it - how would they like it if I went and crapped outside their home? It really winds me up! :censor:
> 
> Sorry - just had to vent!!


Vent away cos it ssipes me off too!

Am I the only one who has noticed that a lot of dog owners don't see the need to pick up their dog poo when there's snow lying on the ground?? :devil: 

Do they think it will magically disappear when the snow melts? I've never seen so much dog poo lying around on roads and pavements as I have since the last lot of snow. which lay for a while. finally melted! I see dog poo everywhere I walk Skye lying in the snow and yet I never see any on those same walks when there isn't snow! What's that all about? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

My back gate opens onto parkland and it infuriates me that dog owners dont pick up after their dogs:bash: I go out with poo bags every single time I take mine out and never fail to pick up whatever the weather or wherever they have gone.


----------



## ukphd

oh I know - snow or rain seems to negate the need to clear up their dog's mess. It seems most of the dogs around here have rather upset guts too judging by the state of their poop. I do understand it may be hard to get everything up if it's raining and they have an upset stomach but they can at least get most of it up!

It just drives me mad. I don't inflict my pet's poop on other people so why do they think it's ok. 

There is one area near me down by the river and I can only assume it's one owner/dog responsible because there is an ALMIGHTY pile of dog mess in this one spot. It's clearly been used again and again and all the poop looks the same (clearly a big dog too). You can barely walk past that area now without stepping in it. :bash:


----------



## feorag

ukphd said:


> oh I know - snow or rain seems to negate the need to clear up their dog's mess. It seems most of the dogs around here have rather upset guts too judging by the state of their poop. I do understand it may be hard to get everything up if it's raining and they have an upset stomach but they can at least get most of it up!
> 
> It just drives me mad. I don't inflict my pet's poop on other people so why do they think it's ok.
> 
> There is one area near me down by the river and I can only assume it's one owner/dog responsible because there is an ALMIGHTY pile of dog mess in this one spot. It's clearly been used again and again and all the poop looks the same (clearly a big dog too). You can barely walk past that area now without stepping in it. :bash:


Skye has a gut problem which means he's always soft and yet I can still manage to pick it up! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Been speaking to Cilla today.... Here's the critters that she needs to rehome (not counting Charlie, her little dup, or Dippy)

6 Girlie rats (two hairless, siamese, albino double rex, black rex, and blue varigated)... She'd be willing to split these girls into two or three groups, but they can't go individually
2 Girlie rats that aren't overly friendly and bullies to others
4 Male mice (3 live together happily)
5 Female mice

She doesn't need them to go until April and would prefer they staggered, instead of went all at once, cuz this is really hard for her. And they are only available to people she trusts....


----------



## Amalthea

It's been awfully quiet in here today!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It's been awfully quiet in here today!!!


 

Whats happening to Charlie and Rosie?


----------



## Amalthea

Charlie is going back to Tom, I guess.... And Rosie will either come here or go back to you. So I didn't bother adding them on to who needs to find homes  I've suggested she contact Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue about the two unfriendly ratlets, cuz she's worked miracles in the past.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Charlie is going back to Tom, I guess.... And Rosie will either come here or go back to you. So I didn't bother adding them on to who needs to find homes  I've suggested she contact Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue about the two unfriendly ratlets, cuz she's worked miracles in the past.


 

Thats good Jen, if you want Rosie then you can have her as like I said before, I have 5 and you only have one:lol2: If not then I will keep her here with my lot:flrt:
Have you any idea who may take the other rats?


----------



## Amalthea

I could maybe squeeze a couple of her girls in here, but that's it..... Will see if I can find a spot for Rosie, as well *lol* Really need to make a divider for Mojo's digs, methinks.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Charlie is going back to Tom, I guess.... And Rosie will either come here or go back to you. So I didn't bother adding them on to who needs to find homes  I've suggested she contact Cynthia at Manchester Rodent Rescue about the two unfriendly ratlets, cuz she's worked miracles in the past.


yes i'm going to take charlie back in april so she can still spend her last months here with him


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> It's been awfully quiet in here today!!!


I had an unexpected visitor for coffee in the early afternoon and when she left I then had to go out with the dog, then came home for a nice leisurely bath and by the time I dried my hair Barry was in for tea! Day gone! :roll:

Jen, I've got the boys booked in tomorrow to be neutered and I just wondered, cos I don't trust young vet nurses/receptionists - I've heard too many of them telling clients to starve their rabbits before an operation to always trust the advice they give me.

I specifically asked her if I should starve the boys or leave them with food overnight and she told me to remove the food last thing tonight - is that good advice???


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> yes i'm going to take charlie back in april so she can still spend her last months here with him


 
Thats good Tom:no1:
I can easily take Rosie back but Jen can have her if she wants, as long as Rosie goes to one of us, I dont actually mind. I would hate for her to go to a stranger.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I had an unexpected visitor for coffee in the early afternoon and when she left I then had to go out with the dog, then came home for a nice leisurely bath and by the time I dried my hair Barry was in for tea! Day gone! :roll:
> 
> Jen, I've got the boys booked in tomorrow to be neutered and I just wondered, cos I don't trust young vet nurses/receptionists - I've heard too many of them telling clients to starve their rabbits before an operation to always trust the advice they give me.
> 
> I specifically asked her if I should starve the boys or leave them with food overnight and she told me to remove the food last thing tonight - is that good advice???


theres no need to starve rats before ops..they cannot vomit...ive had eyes removed, castrations, lumpetomy and abcess clean out none were starved and all were fine


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Thats good Tom:no1:
> I can easily take Rosie back but Jen can have her if she wants, as long as Rosie goes to one of us, I dont actually mind. I would hate for her to go to a stranger.


the same shell i'll feel much better him coming back than going to some one i didn't know plus this way i can still give her up dates


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> theres no need to starve rats before ops..they cannot vomit...ive had eyes removed, castrations, lumpetomy and abcess clean out none were starved and all were fine


Do you know what it is Jaime, I specifically said to the vet nurse on reception "I know that rabbits cannot vomit so don't need to be starved, but I don't know whether that's the case with rats, so can you tell me do they need to be starved" She said yes stop feeding them tonight. I even pointed out that rats have a very fast metabolism and need to eat regularly so will they be OK being basically starved from tonight until something like tomorrow tea-time and she said yes! :bash:

I'd really only gone to the surgery to weigh Skye and if I hadn't, then I was just planning on checking with you or Jen tonight, but as I was there I thought I'd ask and I just walked out the surgery thinking "don't believe that, still gonna check"

I hope she's on duty tomorrow so that I can tell her she's wrong! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> theres no need to starve rats before ops..they cannot vomit...ive had eyes removed, castrations, lumpetomy and abcess clean out none were starved and all were fine


 

I agree,no small furries should be starved before operations. Weve had rabbits,guineapigs and chinnies neutered or operated on and have never starved any of them.


----------



## Shell195

I went to the doctors today about the pain I get in the top of my stomach and she has referred me to an enterologist to discuss cameras etc.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Do you know what it is Jaime, I specifically said to the vet nurse on reception "I know that rabbits cannot vomit so don't need to be starved, but I don't know whether that's the case with rats, so can you tell me do they need to be starved" She said yes stop feeding them tonight. I even pointed out that rats have a very fast metabolism and need to eat regularly so will they be OK being basically starved from tonight until something like tomorrow tea-time and she said yes! :bash:
> 
> I'd really only gone to the surgery to weigh Skye and if I hadn't, then I was just planning on checking with you or Jen tonight, but as I was there I thought I'd ask and I just walked out the surgery thinking "don't believe that, still gonna check"
> 
> I hope she's on duty tomorrow so that I can tell her she's wrong! :bash:


lol you tell her! 
speaking of food i remember when ninja had his eye removed we left him at the vets to save us taking him back the following day and when we got there they told us he had refused the frutti rat food they offered him :lol2: he was digging in the carrier for the mix i give them on the way home 
i remember when leo was castrated , was my first rat op and i was so nervous i forgot and asked if he needed to be starved and they said no...i wouldnt mind i knew that we learned about it in college lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I went to the doctors today about the pain I get in the top of my stomach and she has referred me to an enterologist to discuss cameras etc.


hope everythings ok shell


----------



## Shell195

Thanks Tom 

Jai, hows your dog doing?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Thanks Tom
> 
> Jai, hows your dog doing?


hes good ta, hes having another urine test on saturday got to see if the infections clearing up. i really hope so, he showed improvement last time we went


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I went to the doctors today about the pain I get in the top of my stomach and she has referred me to an enterologist to discuss cameras etc.


Oh dear - aren't you on reflux tablets?



Shell195 said:


> I agree,no small furries should be starved before operations. Weve had rabbits,guineapigs and chinnies neutered or operated on and have never starved any of them.


Well, I just had a gut feeling that it wouldn't be necessary which was why I didn't ask when I booked them in. It was just when I went into the surgery to weigh Skye on our afternoon walk today that I thought I'd ask.

I had a lovely little 'warm' moment today! :lol2:

Remember "Rowdy" the rat on You Tube with the pieces of paper? Well I hadn't thought of that before, but having watched that video I thought I'd put some pieces of paper on the floor when mine were out. So this morning I tore a piece of A4 into 7 pieces - 6 small and one a quarter page and put them on the floor. I let the youngsters out first and they played around a bit and then Jeemy went in the cage. After half an hour I got Dougal and put him in and then let the oldies out for a while. I was busy making some jewellery etc and at one stage i went out into the kitchen to make a cup of coffee and came back to find Hamish wandering around on the settee. A little later when I looked he was back in his cage settling down for a nap and Angus was still mooching around under the poufee. I checked again a little later and they were both in the cage, so I shut the lid and that was it.

Before I went out with the dog this afternoon I went to give them some NatureDiet and I heard this odd, quite loud noise that I couldn't identify. It really didn't sound like a rat chewing on cardboard (that's their substrate which they carry into their hammock) so I looked in the cage and Hamish stuck his head out to see what I wanted, I lifted the middle layer of the 3 tier hammock and there was Angus with a piece of the paper, chewing away at it. Aw bless :flrt: I was ridiculously chuffed that he'd carried it all the way into his cage. There are now only 2 bits lying on the floor, so I've no idea where the rest are, as they aren't in the hammock - they're probably under the pouffe.


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck, Shell!!!

Keep us updated, Jai.....

That's lovely, Eileen 

Just got back from watching The Green Hornet. Was quite funny... Not brilliant, but alright.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: PMSL before. Barry came in from walking the dog so I made him a cup of hot chocolate and myself a Horlicks (my new endeavour to get to sleep quicker - not working :devil He was sitting on the chair and I was sitting on the settee and I asked him if he wanted a biscuit cos there were only 2 left on the coffee table. He said yes and I threw it at him and believe it or not it landed straight in his cup of coffee!!! :lol2:

If I'd tried to do that I would never have succeeded - the mug was a tall narrow one and the biscuit was barely 1" in diameter smaller than the rim of the cup! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: PMSL before. Barry came in from walking the dog so I made him a cup of hot chocolate and myself a Horlicks (my new endeavour to get to sleep quicker - not working :devil He was sitting on the chair and I was sitting on the settee and I asked him if he wanted a biscuit cos there were only 2 left on the coffee table. He said yes and I threw it at him and believe it or not it landed straight in his cup of coffee!!! :lol2:
> 
> If I'd tried to do that I would never have succeeded - the mug was a tall narrow one and the biscuit was barely 1" in diameter smaller than the rim of the cup! :gasp:


bet he wasn't happy when it splooshed into his cup and steamy hot coffee went all over him:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen I bet you couldnt do that again.
My rats love to take things back to their cages and if Im missing something its usually stashed in one of the bottom 2 beds

Im on Omeprazole 20mg tablets which is what the hospital gave me when I went in that time, the doctor has given me a repeat prescription of the same.


----------



## Amalthea

I think I am off to bed... Nighty night, ladies... And Tom


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed too, night all x


----------



## tomwilson

night you two


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Good luck, Shell!!!
> 
> Keep us updated, Jai.....
> 
> That's lovely, Eileen
> 
> Just got back from watching The Green Hornet. Was quite funny... Not brilliant, but alright.


i will do 

i made this on GIMP...im not really used to gimp so its not brilliant but im really chuffed with it its a header for my bloglol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Howdy ladies (& Tom if your still about)


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Howdy ladies (& Tom if your still about)


I am how are you


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> I am how are you


Im ok thanks mate. You? Feeling happier bud?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im ok thanks mate. You? Feeling happier bud?


yeah little steps


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> yeah little steps


Good mate! You know we are here if you need a rant or a chat.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Good mate! You know we are here if you need a rant or a chat.


do't need an excuse to rant lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> do't need an excuse to rant lol


:lol2: nowt wrong with that!


----------



## catastrophyrat

feorag said:


> I hope she's on duty tomorrow so that I can tell her she's wrong! :bash:


 hope you did Eileen -she should know better :bash:
hope boys are all OK today


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - well Dougal and Wee Jeemy went in this morning for their castration op at 8:30 and I'm on tenterhooks already! :roll:

Not helped by a bad night's sleep! :devil:


tomwilson said:


> bet he wasn't happy when it splooshed into his cup and steamy hot coffee went all over him:whistling2:


He really wasn't impressed I got one of those "Sodom and Gomorrah" looks :lol2:

Made even worse cos, unlike me, Barry isn't a biscuit dunker and it was a half chocolate biscuit with a layer of zabaglione cream in between, not a particularly nice combination to add to a hot drink.



Shell195 said:


> Im on Omeprazole 20mg tablets which is what the hospital gave me when I went in that time, the doctor has given me a repeat prescription of the same.


I thought you were, but 20mg isn't a very high dose. When I went to my doctors first about my problem which was actually just a throat problem, she prescribed me 40mg tablets.

Jaime I like the header for your blog!! :2thumb: Really unusual and different!


----------



## ditta

good morning chatters

hope everyone is well

eileen, sending hugs to you and the boys, what time will you know how they doing?


----------



## feorag

catastrophyrat said:


> hope you did Eileen -she should know better :bash:
> hope boys are all OK today


I did! When I went in this morning there were 2 of them, the one who dealt with me wasn't the one I saw yesterday so I told her to make sure the other one was properly informed as that was bad advice to be giving out. What concerned me was that she was quite young and I thought she should have gone and checked with Myron, which she didn't. Fortunately alarm bells were ringing because I knew about rabbits and guinea pigs, and although they aren't rodents, I just kinda felt that rats could be the same.



ditta said:


> good morning chatters
> 
> hope everyone is well
> 
> eileen, sending hugs to you and the boys, what time will you know how they doing?


Ditta!!! Where've ya bin???

I'm hoping the vet will ring me about 11:00 which isn't too long away I see.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all
Eileen fingers crossed all goes well with the boys.
Im sure the hospital gave me 40mg ones as they were yellow/white big capsules, these are yellow and white small ones.

Hello Ditta, long time no speak, where have you been?

This morning is the first time that Sidney has greeted me without swearing and flattening himself in his bed. I opened his door and we had a good chat with him sat up:2thumb:


Lanacashire life magazine are coming to the sanctuary on Thursday to do an article on our hedgehogs


----------



## feorag

Well I was definitely prescribed 40mg when I started taking them. When I went on the Lighter Life diet I didn't have any digestive problems and I stopped taking them, but when I started eating with my bad habits I had to go back and get some more, but the doctor then suggested I try a lower dosage because the problem wasn't so bad then, but when I know I'm going to be eating rich food - such as holidays and Christmas - I just take 2 capsules a day instead.

I want to know where Ditta's been as well! Just vanishing off the face of the earth like that and then appearing as if she'd only been on yesterday! :bash: :lol2:

I was so happy to read that about Sidney, bless him - sounds like he's starting to learn to trust you - I think you make huge advances now! :2thumb:

If the paper has a website and they put it up on there, send us all the link so we can read it.


----------



## ditta

tbh i aint been anywhere ladies, just a little down, still not sleeping and still got 2 sore fingers, which are getting me down, the doctor has wrote to specialist to ask where we go from here, as it spreading means its not an old injury......which i knew all along, painkillers arnt realy working, so just waiting AGAIN:bash:

im on a new sleep regime, cant spell that...im in bed by 10pm and up at 6am eith cat, today is day one, i went to bed last night at 10pm, i was still awake at 5am!!!!!!!! but i kept my word and got up at 6am, so now im soooooooooo tired but cannot have a nap!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Lancashire life is a glossy magazine that covers peoples posh houses and things, which makes us very privileged as they dont just cover anybody :gasp:
Welcome to Lancashire Life | Lancashire Life


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> tbh i aint been anywhere ladies, just a little down, still not sleeping and still got 2 sore fingers, which are getting me down, the doctor has wrote to specialist to ask where we go from here, as it spreading means its not an old injury......which i knew all along, painkillers arnt realy working, so just waiting AGAIN:bash:
> 
> im on a new sleep regime, cant spell that...im in bed by 10pm and up at 6am eith cat, today is day one, i went to bed last night at 10pm, i was still awake at 5am!!!!!!!! but i kept my word and got up at 6am, so now im soooooooooo tired but cannot have a nap!!!!!!


 
Its totally ridiculous that they cant find out the cause of your problem:bash:
I dont like the sound of your new sleeping pattern, 6.00am is still the middle of the night:bash:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Its totally ridiculous that they cant find out the cause of your problem:bash:
> I dont like the sound of your new sleeping pattern, 6.00am is still the middle of the night:bash:


 i know :gasp: but if i dont get up before cat leaves for work, i will still be there at 3pm:lol2:


----------



## ditta

some cute pics.......


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> some cute pics.......
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs268.snc6/179597_493657842770_775767770_6108554_4828549_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs025.snc6/165507_493657872770_775767770_6108555_1824209_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs752.ash1/164319_493657937770_775767770_6108557_3264831_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs048.snc6/167872_493657957770_775767770_6108558_889808_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs262.snc6/179022_493658327770_775767770_6108563_2829142_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs006.snc6/165693_493658072770_775767770_6108561_6008258_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs040.snc6/167088_493658102770_775767770_6108562_7858868_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs786.ash1/167602_493659202770_775767770_6108566_1397711_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
Awwwwwwwwww very cute photos:flrt: Im loving baby Dice in bed and Blinky and baby Dice snuggled up:flrt:
Is that a mealworm that Blinky is watching?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww very cute photos:flrt: Im loving baby Dice in bed and Blinky and baby Dice snuggled up:flrt:
> Is that a mealworm that Blinky is watching?


yeah its a mealie, i feed the skunks and she joins in, she doesnt eat them just worries them until chester or babydice notice it then its gone, when i defrost chicks for them, i do one for blinky too, as she plays with it for hours, flinging it around the bedroom, not pleasant for us but amazing fun for blinky

and yes them two snuggled in bed is getting to be a regular occurance, blinky even squidges babydice and bless dice she never even flinches:flrt:


----------



## ditta

this is a pic of a facebooker friend of mine in america......i so want babydice to do this........


----------



## ami_j

thanks eileen? any news yet? i hate the wait too it goes on forever!

you have made some good progress with him shell in a short time too 

jeez ditta 6am :C


----------



## feorag

Well my boys are home - safe and sound (so far! :gasp They rang me at 11:20 to say they were fine and I could pick them up in the next half hour, so I took Skye out for a walk on the way, so I didn't have to go out until tea-time and then I collected them. Wounds look good and clean. 

Dougal was hiding in his bag, but Jeemy (who was done first) was mooching around like "get me outta here!"

Jaime at the moment I have them both separated in carriers how long do you think before I can put them back together and how long should I leave it before I try to see if I can get them all back in a group. I realise the hormones will be around for a few weeks yet, but mainly at the minute it's when can I put Jeemy and Dougal together, because I don't want them all separated.


ditta said:


> tbh i aint been anywhere ladies, just a little down, still not sleeping and still got 2 sore fingers, which are getting me down, the doctor has wrote to specialist to ask where we go from here, as it spreading means its not an old injury......which i knew all along, painkillers arnt realy working, so just waiting AGAIN:bash:
> 
> im on a new sleep regime, cant spell that...im in bed by 10pm and up at 6am eith cat, today is day one, i went to bed last night at 10pm, i was still awake at 5am!!!!!!!! but i kept my word and got up at 6am, so now im soooooooooo tired but cannot have a nap!!!!!!


I tried that Ditta, but I set my alarm for 9:00 :lol2: Go to be at about 11:30/12:00 and get up at 9:00, 'cept I was up at 8:00 this morning for the vets.

Last night I abandoned ship and went into the spare room, cos no amount of kneeing up the bum, elbows in the back, and even ear flicking would stop Barry "pffff-ing'" :bash: - it was like chinese torture and I couldn't stand it any longer. On Sunday night the last time I looked at the clock was 2:00am, but knowing I had to be up at 8:00 I gave up at 1:15 and moved into the spare bedroom. Course the bed is covered with boxes of Christmas decorations that need to be put in the loft and the floor is covered with all my sales bargain for birthdays that also need to go in the loft, so I had to clear the bloody bed before I could even get in it!!! :devil:



Shell195 said:


> Lancashire life is a glossy magazine that covers peoples posh houses and things, which makes us very privileged as they dont just cover anybody :gasp:
> Welcome to Lancashire Life | Lancashire Life


Aha! I see! Posh Magazine, not newspaper - well in that case you'll just have to photograph it for us.


----------



## ami_j

in a few days when they are less sore i would say aslong as they leave the stitches/glue alone. they will be sterile in 10 to 14 days thoughpeople often wait three weeks so the hormones should be gone around then too. hope this wworks phones refused to load three times now sick of retyping


----------



## ami_j

stupid thing posted twice!!!!!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> in a few days when they are less sore i would say aslong as they leave the stitches/glue alone. they will be sterile in 10 to 14 days thoughpeople often wait three weeks so the hormones should be gone around then too. hope this wworks phones refused to load three times now sick of retyping


OK, so if I keep an eye on their wounds, I should be able to put the 2 boys back together in a couple of days - do you think they'll fight cos they haven't seen each other for a while?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> OK, so if I keep an eye on their wounds, I should be able to put the 2 boys back together in a couple of days - do you think they'll fight cos they haven't seen each other for a while?


no they dont forget each other that easily,ninja was out about two weeks after having his eye out and they didnt attack him he went straight back in


----------



## ami_j

no they dont forget each other that quick ninja was out for about two weeks after his enucleation and went straight back in with no fuss
sorry if this posts again thsi phone s doing my crust in today


----------



## feorag

Great thanks. I've got the two rat cages next to each other so they can all 'converse', or threaten as the case may be, between the bars, when they are out playing, so hopefully when it comes to trying to reintroduce all 4 of them together I hope it works! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

when you re intro them there will be no hormones so its likely to be pretty easy as it was hormones causing the problems


----------



## ditta

is nobody impressed by miss stinky s acrobatics.......i would need strong glue to make babydice do this :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs760.ash1/165162_179562152072317_100000555991088_549444_2127033_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> is nobody impressed by miss stinky s acrobatics.......i would need strong glue to make babydice do this :lol2:


boring *runs* 
haha im joking thats sooooo cute...drunk as a skunk would be a good caption methinks


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> boring *runs*
> haha im joking thats sooooo cute...drunk as a skunk would be a good caption methinks


 jamie........remove from friends list.....:whip:
keep atari he likes me:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> jamie........remove from friends list.....:whip:
> keep atari he likes me:flrt:


nooooo dont delete me 
he does  even though you had no toast left for him lol


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> nooooo dont delete me
> he does  even though you had no toast left for him lol


 it was soooooooooooooo boring the toast jai it has lost me friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> it was soooooooooooooo boring the toast jai it has lost me friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol who knew toast could cause so many problems


----------



## ditta

YouTube - Cute Kitten Campaign to Help Special Needs Pets

erm.....lovely video, but what is the affliction?


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs760.ash1/165162_179562152072317_100000555991088_549444_2127033_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> is nobody impressed by miss stinky s acrobatics.......i would need strong glue to make babydice do this :lol2:


I was, sorry, forgot to mention it in my last post! Too much to think about and my brain's not well! :blush:


----------



## ukphd

ditta said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=478718&id=100000555991088image
> 
> is nobody impressed by miss stinky s acrobatics.......i would need strong glue to make babydice do this :lol2:



awww too cute! 


Glad the boys are ok Eileen - fingers crossed they can all go back in together soon.

I'm knacked - had to go to work today (have had the luxury of working at home every day since the new year) which means getting up at 4:30 and leaving the house at 5:15 :gasp: Only just got home but I'm determined to go out to my exercise class tonight at 7:30. If I break the habit I know I'll stop going but I'm not sure how much jumping about I'll be doing....


----------



## feorag

You're lucky you can jump - at my age there's always a risk of peeing yourself! :lol2:


----------



## catastrophyrat

ditta said:


> YouTube - Cute Kitten Campaign to Help Special Needs Pets
> 
> erm.....lovely video, but what is the affliction?


Cerebellar hypoplasia is when the cerebellum is destroyed (varies in amount ) -the Cerebellum controls movement -it's destroyed in kittens if the pregnant cat is vaccinated with live FIE vaccine or the cat has FIE when pregnant or through oxygen deficiency at birth or from external accident to the brain or poisoning.
Boris is a CH kitty as probably due to oxygen deficiency at birth I've had him since 12 weeks and he's now 3 in April.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs760.ash1/165162_179562152072317_100000555991088_549444_2127033_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> is nobody impressed by miss stinky s acrobatics.......i would need strong glue to make babydice do this :lol2:


Looks like roadkill! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Good progress there with Sidney Shell! Small steps, but getting there slowly! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all
Yesterday I bought a cat radiator hammock for the cats. I thought it would be a good idea for the cats who as you know love warmth. Ive only had it 24 hours and my 15kg lurcher thought she would fit in it :gasp: Shes bent the bed and pulled the radiator off the wall:bashthankgod it didnt leak) I now have a wonky radiator bed as Ive tried to bend it back into shape:devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yesterday I bought a cat radiator hammock for the cats. I thought it would be a good idea for the cats who as you know love warmth. Ive only had it 24 hours and my 15kg lurcher thought she would fit in it :gasp: Shes bent the bed and pulled the radiator off the wall:bashthankgod it didnt leak) I now have a wonky radiator bed as Ive tried to bend it back into shape:devil:


Sorry, but I just PMSL when I read this! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

evening hoes and bitches



























and colin :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening hoes and bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and colin :2thumb:


 
Hello you. Have you caught up with the time difference now?


----------



## temerist

yes just about, just been out and about catching up with people i havent seen over xmas/new year :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yes just about, just been out and about catching up with people i havent seen over xmas/new year :lol2:


 
Have you settled in your new house now?


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> YouTube - Cute Kitten Campaign to Help Special Needs Pets
> 
> erm.....lovely video, but what is the affliction?


*raises hand enthusiastically* I'll adopt them!!!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> Yesterday I bought a cat radiator hammock for the cats. I thought it would be a good idea for the cats who as you know love warmth. Ive only had it 24 hours and my 15kg lurcher thought she would fit in it :gasp: Shes bent the bed and pulled the radiator off the wall:bashthankgod it didnt leak) I now have a wonky radiator bed as Ive tried to bend it back into shape:devil:


*snort* Yes, I must admit that I snorted :lol2:

Hiya, everybody!! Been a long day! Been at work all day and then went to the gym for boxing. Not as sore as last week. Think I'm gonna join the gym. Will save me monies in the long run and it's only £13 a month.

Glad to hear the boys are doing well, Eileen!! 

And it sounds like you're making good progress with your little pud, Shell, even after only a few days


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> You're lucky you can jump - at my age there's always a risk of peeing yourself! :lol2:


yes that would be messy.... and it would make the floor rather slippery....:lol2:




Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> Yesterday I bought a cat radiator hammock for the cats. I thought it would be a good idea for the cats who as you know love warmth. Ive only had it 24 hours and my 15kg lurcher thought she would fit in it :gasp: Shes bent the bed and pulled the radiator off the wall:bashthankgod it didnt leak) I now have a wonky radiator bed as Ive tried to bend it back into shape:devil:


:lol2: bless! I have 2 radiator beds and all 3 cats insist of trying to cram themselves onto only one of them (at the same time!!). I like the fact that it's the wonky radiator bed that concerns you more than the radiator that's been pulled off the wall :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

my picccccc i think only eileen sawww ittttt
be nice it was my first go :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *snort* Yes, I must admit that I snorted :lol2:
> 
> Hiya, everybody!! Been a long day! Been at work all day and then went to the gym for boxing. Not as sore as last week. Think I'm gonna join the gym. Will save me monies in the long run and it's only £13 a month.
> 
> Glad to hear the boys are doing well, Eileen!!
> 
> And it sounds like you're making good progress with your little pud, Shell, even after only a few days


It was worth snorting over wasn't it - it's the mental image of a lurcher trying to get into a radiator bed! :lol2: The boys are fine, I'm keeping a close eye on the wound, but at the minute it's a good clean cut, well stitched and no sign of any bruising at all to the lovely pink skin! :flrt:



ukphd said:


> yes that would be messy.... and it would make the floor rather slippery....:lol2:


It so would, wouldn't it?


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> evening hoes and bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and colin :2thumb:


Ian, I can be a bitch..............when I want to! hehe :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> Yesterday I bought a cat radiator hammock for the cats. I thought it would be a good idea for the cats who as you know love warmth. Ive only had it 24 hours and my 15kg lurcher thought she would fit in it :gasp: Shes bent the bed and pulled the radiator off the wall:bashthankgod it didnt leak) I now have a wonky radiator bed as Ive tried to bend it back into shape:devil:


:lol2: poor shell


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> my picccccc i think only eileen sawww ittttt
> be nice it was my first go :lol2:
> image


looking good jaime


----------



## Shell195

The radiator is back on the wall thats why Im not bothered, the radiator bed will always be wonky:lol2:

Jai, thats very funky:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> looking good jaime





Shell195 said:


> The radiator is back on the wall thats why Im not bothered, the radiator bed will always be wonky:lol2:
> 
> Jai, thats very funky:2thumb:


thanks  that was me tinkering with it , got other stuff i want to do, other ideas so should look neater next time...though i really like my multi coloured Atari lol 
even though the little sod escaped last night :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> thanks  that was me tinkering with it , got other stuff i want to do, other ideas so should look neater next time...though i really like my multi coloured Atari lol
> even though the little sod escaped last night :gasp:


what happend


----------



## Amalthea

Just had a low blood sugar.... Worn out now, so need to go to bed.  Night, guys!!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> what happend


when i set the explorer up instead of putting the floor with the hole in it in the middle so that the rats could mingle between them i split it in two so i could both sexes in it. the hole is covered by a tray so they cant get past but when i cleaned them out i pulled the tray forward and pulled it too far forward and he got through the small gap to the hole and through it and took himself for a run around...he was very grumpy when caught and ran into the hammock to sulk, percy gave him a clean as if to say there there...hes a right lovely dad :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Just had a low blood sugar.... Worn out now, so need to go to bed.  Night, guys!!


hope you're feeling better tomorrow jen, night night


----------



## Zoo-Man

<titter> I just recieved an infraction for posting on a Classified thread, but not for enquiring about the puppies for sale. The thread is for Yorkie x Chihuahua/JRT puppies. I posted "so mongrel puppies then?" :lol2:

BTW, this member has advertised a few long coat Chihuahua puppies & Border Terrier puppies in the last few months, on behalf of heir mum. Smells a bit fishy.... :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> when i set the explorer up instead of putting the floor with the hole in it in the middle so that the rats could mingle between them i split it in two so i could both sexes in it. the hole is covered by a tray so they cant get past but when i cleaned them out i pulled the tray forward and pulled it too far forward and he got through the small gap to the hole and through it and took himself for a run around...he was very grumpy when caught and ran into the hammock to sulk, percy gave him a clean as if to say there there...hes a right lovely dad :lol2:


lol just wanted to spend time playing with you lol


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Just had a low blood sugar.... Worn out now, so need to go to bed.  Night, guys!!


night jen


tomwilson said:


> lol just wanted to spend time playing with you lol


i would believe that if the little git hadnt run off when he saw that i could see him:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just had a low blood sugar.... Worn out now, so need to go to bed.  Night, guys!!


Hope you feel better tomorrow, night xx


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Hope you're feeling better this morning Jen! :2thumb:

Good for you Colin - it kinda disappoints me when I see stuff like that in classifieds and we aren't allowed to pass a comment for unsuspecting innocent buyers who might think they're getting something special. Like pedigree kittens that aren't registered and the buyers are being told they're 'brilliant' examples of the breed! :bash:

Well it's Anyday Anne day today (maybe I should go back to calling her Wednesday Anne, cos we seem to be back to meeting up every Wednesday? :lol We're meeting up with Linden for lunch at a lovely little tea-room at the back of a junk shop in a little village up the Tyne Valley.


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Evening all
> Yesterday I bought a cat radiator hammock for the cats. I thought it would be a good idea for the cats who as you know love warmth. Ive only had it 24 hours and my 15kg lurcher thought she would fit in it :gasp: Shes bent the bed and pulled the radiator off the wall:bashthankgod it didnt leak) I now have a wonky radiator bed as Ive tried to bend it back into shape:devil:


:roll2:



temerist said:


> evening hoes and bitches
> 
> 
> and colin :2thumb:


 
Colin is both a hoe and a bitch!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Good morning guys. I hope everyone is well!

Jen has already told you who I need to rehome. Dippy is going back to Martin's mum as she loves him and didn't want him to leave home in the first place! Charlie with Tom and Rosie with Jen, I believe .

The other ones I am not sure about but.. Hopefully will soon. I'm not leaving until June but spending the last months at Martin's mums and she has refused to let them come as she has a phobia. It's her house and that's fair enough. 

Thank you for not judging me on going home. It's not something I decided on overnight! It's better for us. I need to go to University so I can become a teacher and I can't do it here. Martin can do his Masters there and become a University lecturer.. But right now we need the support from my family and so we are leaving when we can afford to. 

Like I said.. I am going to post on here like normal! I just haven't lately because I wasn't sure what to say.. But once my life gets back on track.. I'll be on here like normal.. Even in Australia. Once I graduate from Uni and we can afford a mortgage. I'm moving to Melbourne, VIC as it's very close to home, has better weather for Martin, better pay, and you can keep a lot of Aussie marsupials there. So that's my plan, and it's where I wanted to live even before I met Martin.

But even before I have moved out again and have my fuzzies. I'll still be here if you want me. I just feel horrible as I feel like I've done something wrong against you guys, or you'll think I'm a horrible person for rehoming. I wouldn't if I could take them with me! But I can't. Plus when I get home, if I get other pets again.. It's hard to explain! But sorry!


----------



## Amalthea

Last night/this morning was horrible... Been sick all night with another low blood sugar thrown in, as well. So I only got up about an hour ago. Whoops. Feeling better now, though.

Cilla, if things get to the wire and we've still not found homes for those that can't go with you to Martin's Mum's, we'll sort something out. I could possibly rehome a couple of the girlie rats permanently, but couldn't manage all six.


----------



## ukphd

Cillah said:


> Thank you for not judging me on going home. It's not something I decided on overnight! It's better for us. I need to go to University so I can become a teacher and I can't do it here. Martin can do his Masters there and become a University lecturer.. But right now we need the support from my family and so we are leaving when we can afford to.
> 
> Like I said.. I am going to post on here like normal! I just haven't lately because I wasn't sure what to say.. But once my life gets back on track.. I'll be on here like normal.. Even in Australia. Once I graduate from Uni and we can afford a mortgage. I'm moving to Melbourne, VIC as it's very close to home, has better weather for Martin, better pay, and you can keep a lot of Aussie marsupials there. So that's my plan, and it's where I wanted to live even before I met Martin.
> 
> But even before I have moved out again and have my fuzzies. I'll still be here if you want me. I just feel horrible as I feel like I've done something wrong against you guys, or you'll think I'm a horrible person for rehoming. I wouldn't if I could take them with me! But I can't. Plus when I get home, if I get other pets again.. It's hard to explain! But sorry!


It sounds like you're doing exactly the right thing for all the right reasons. Am sure it will work out well for you. Hopefully you'll find perfect homes for the fuzzies that need them too 



Amalthea said:


> Last night/this morning was horrible... Been sick all night with another low blood sugar thrown in, as well. So I only got up about an hour ago. Whoops. Feeling better now, though.


Hope you feel better soon.


I've been at home today trying to work and failing - got a major block at the moment :bash:


----------



## ditta

meeces can come here if needs be,,,,,,few more wont rock the boat:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I hate when you are supposed to be doing something, but the motivation just doesn't come.... Meh! Understand completely!

I need to clean out the pinny gigs........ And I've got some party plan work that needs doing.


----------



## ditta

my great niece who is 2 was asked at nursery today, what are your favourite things...................heres the list, 1. teefs ( sweetie teeth she means), 2. aunty tracey, 3. aunty cat, 4. daddy, and in fifth place grandma, who has sole custody of her and cares for her 24/7.............other kids were saying....my teddy, my mummy and such.........i am so proud to be 2nd just behind teefs!!!!!!
note, we think its aunty cat, she just said tracey cat so she could mean blinky lol


----------



## ukphd

ditta said:


> my great niece who is 2 was asked at nursery today, what are your favourite things...................heres the list, 1. teefs ( sweetie teeth she means), 2. aunty tracey, 3. aunty cat, 4. daddy, and in fifth place grandma, who has sole custody of her and cares for her 24/7.............other kids were saying....my teddy, my mummy and such.........i am so proud to be 2nd just behind teefs!!!!!!
> note, we think its aunty cat, she just said tracey cat so she could mean blinky lol


That girl definitely has her priorities straight :2thumb:


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> I hate when you are supposed to be doing something, but the motivation just doesn't come.... Meh! Understand completely!
> 
> I need to clean out the pinny gigs........ And I've got some party plan work that needs doing.



Yeah - have so much to do but everytime I try I just can't seem to get going... bit of a writers block type of thing - grrrr


----------



## Shell195

Ive just done a deep clean of every single small furries cage, it took me forever:bash: While I was doing the hedgies Sidney was watching me and very interested in their food, I offered him a few bits he ate them without swearing at me:flrt:
Ive fallen totally in love with this little ****** eyed git and he is now giving me signs he wants to be friends. This morning he was watching me through the bannister and when I put my hand up he was patting it gently then actually rubbed against it :gasp:
I cant wait for smeezy cuddles:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

That's brilliant, Shell!!!! We all knew he'd come along with you 

So cute, Ditta!!!!


----------



## ukphd

Yay for you and sidney! :2thumb:
That's fantastic :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Good for you Colin - it kinda disappoints me when I see stuff like that in classifieds and we aren't allowed to pass a comment for unsuspecting innocent buyers who might think they're getting something special. Like pedigree kittens that aren't registered and the buyers are being told they're 'brilliant' examples of the breed! :bash:


Thanks Eileen! The seller is JUSTDRAGONS, & Jen (Mrs Dirtydozen) made a thread about them in this section a few weeks ago after seeing another Puppies For Sale thread by this member.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive just done a deep clean of every single small furries cage, it took me forever:bash: While I was doing the hedgies Sidney was watching me and very interested in their food, I offered him a few bits he ate them without swearing at me:flrt:
> Ive fallen totally in love with this little ****** eyed git and he is now giving me signs he wants to be friends. This morning he was watching me through the bannister and when I put my hand up he was patting it gently then actually rubbed against it :gasp:
> I cant wait for smeezy cuddles:flrt:


Excellent Shell, he will soon be tripping you up as you walk, wanting to sit in your face, annoying the hell out of you with his 'talking' & other such Siamesey traits! Hahaha


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../637187-female-duprasi-fat-tailed-gerbil.html

might interest a couple of you


----------



## Amalthea

Am already getting two girls, it seems *lol* Got Cilla's Rosie comine here and possibly one more, as well.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../637187-female-duprasi-fat-tailed-gerbil.html
> 
> might interest a couple of you


No more Dup`s for me, I would have taken Rosie back but Jen wants her so thats fine by me:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am already getting two girls, it seems *lol* Got Cilla's Rosie comine here and possibly one more, as well.


ahh cool , i knew you were getting rosie, thought you might want an unrelated female


----------



## Amalthea

If I wasn't possibly getting this other girl, then I might have been interested


----------



## feorag

Glad you're feeling better today Jen! :2thumb:

Shell, Sidney sounds like he's really beginning to relax and let himself go a bit - I'm sure it won't be long before the ****** eyed git is in love with you too! :lol2:

I've had a helluva busy day! Got up, came on here and was just getting organised to go out when Elise phoned, so I had to tell her I would ring her back. Met up with Anne, then Linden, had a lovely lunch, dropped Anne off, walked the dog and then went and got the groceries! Shirley rang me when I was driving home, so I rang her back while I was walking the dog to save time.

I'd taken my laptop cos Anne's husband is going to take it to his friend to see if he can fix it, but when I gave her it this afternoon I'd forgotten the bloody power cable! :bash: Fortunately she's meeting a few of our old workmates for lunch tomorrow and one of them lives a few miles down the road from me, so I came home from the supermarket, grabbed the power cable and took it down to Tracey's. Got home at 5:15 and then phoned Elise.

So when Barry came in just after 6 I hadn't done a thing, hadn't unpacked a grocery bag or started the tea. Right when I was about to start it another friend rang up so he had to make the tea following my gesticulations! :lol2:

Anyway I had another lovely warm melty moment again tonight. The older Hamish and Angus get, the more confident, calmer and friendlier they are becoming. When I let them out the cage, they run around on the floor and will come to me if I lay on the floor with them, but they spend most of their time under the cage, under the pouffe or under the settee.

Tonight I was sitting watching telly and who came wandering along the sofa to me, but Hamish. Now last night when Barry was out filling up the car with petrol he brought me back a giant bar of Cadbury's Whole Nut - which I *love* and which I ate half of last night. 

So I leaned over to the coffee table and snapped off a piece, bit off a hazelnut with a bit of chocolate on it and gave it to Hamish, whereupon he sat on the settee next to me and tucked in - wasn't that cute?

Barry came in with a cup of tea and I said "look at us eating our chocolate" :lol2: So I snapped off another row of squares (leaving the last row in the wrapper) and bit off another hazelnut for him and sat watching the telly. He ate his hazelnut and eventually wandered off and vanished. 

When I came to get my last row of squares - the wrapper was empty!! :gasp: The little bugger had pinched it! :bash: I went over to the cage and there it was sitting in the middle of his litter tray! 

I *loved* it!! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Too cute!!!! 

I'm heading off to bed now.... Has yet another low bs and have to get up early, cuz I am working in the Wigan store all day tomorrow. Luckily, they give ya back your travel expenses when covering another shop... I have to catch a bus and a train to get there! Meh. Bus is at 7:55.... EWWWWW!!!!


----------



## pippainnit

Well there've been some _very_ interesting developments in regards to the Jessie saga. I've posted a bit about it in the other thread but I've received some very confidential letters that were sent to the old lady's solicitor highlighting concerns years ago that the carer in question was not acting with her interests at heart, particularly in regards to the care of Jessie.

The letter outlines numerous incidents, which I can't really go into detail on here, but they all involve general callous acts that could have had very bad outcomes - for both Jessie and the lady. At the time these were told to the nursing home staff who have since been incredibly vigilant when the carer has visited.

Unfortunately, because of confi-bloody-dentiality I wasn't informed at the time as Jessie was under the care of Norah but now that this horrible affair has happened then they're all coming to light and hopefully we have even more proof to take this all the way. 

Honestly, some of the stuff is awful  which makes me feel horrific but I think if I couldn't do much for her in life then I'm damn sure I'm going to do my utmost after her - premature - death to sort this whole thing out.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no


----------



## Zoo-Man

Theres been a small handful of Duprasi for rehoming recently hasn't there? Im not taken with them myself, same for most of the small furry critters really. Plus, my Mexican Mouse Hounds might take a dislike to them! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen what a clever boy Hamish is, he saw how pleased you were when he sat next to you eating his nut and when you wernt expecting it he stole the rest of your choccy:lol2:
Jen I hope you feel better tomorrow.

Colin, Duprasi are great little critters and ever so cute:flrt:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: It was Hamish - you're getting as bad as me! :lol2:

He's a little bugger though - cos I must have given him 3 nuts and he hadn't eaten any of the chocolate he pinched, he'd just taken it back to his 'larder' and stored it away! Bad lad!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: It was Hamish - you're getting as bad as me! :lol2:
> 
> He's a little bugger though - cos I must have given him 3 nuts and he hadn't eaten any of the chocolate he pinched, he'd just taken it back to his 'larder' and stored it away! Bad lad!!!! :flrt:


 
I said Hamish................................honest :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

If we can get cheap horse transportation the sanctuary is going to take 2 dartmoor ponies :2thumb: Weve been talking about getting a couple of ponies for a while and these would fit in perfectly


----------



## tomwilson

pippainnit said:


> Well there've been some _very_ interesting developments in regards to the Jessie saga. I've posted a bit about it in the other thread but I've received some very confidential letters that were sent to the old lady's solicitor highlighting concerns years ago that the carer in question was not acting with her interests at heart, particularly in regards to the care of Jessie.
> 
> The letter outlines numerous incidents, which I can't really go into detail on here, but they all involve general callous acts that could have had very bad outcomes - for both Jessie and the lady. At the time these were told to the nursing home staff who have since been incredibly vigilant when the carer has visited.
> 
> Unfortunately, because of confi-bloody-dentiality I wasn't informed at the time as Jessie was under the care of Norah but now that this horrible affair has happened then they're all coming to light and hopefully we have even more proof to take this all the way.
> 
> Honestly, some of the stuff is awful  which makes me feel horrific but I think if I couldn't do much for her in life then I'm damn sure I'm going to do my utmost after her - premature - death to sort this whole thing out.


it just gets worse and worse, i'm glad you still have your resolve though pippa good luck in taking this further


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Eileen what a clever boy Hamish is, he saw how pleased you were when he sat next to you eating his nut and when you wernt expecting it he stole the rest of your choccy:lol2:
> Jen I hope you feel better tomorrow.
> 
> *Colin, Duprasi are great little critters and ever so cute*:flrt:


I suppose their faces are quite cute.


----------



## Amalthea

Colin, have you met a dup?? That would sway anybody who isn't sure 

Surely somebody would help you guys move the ponies for free, Shell?? Maybe make a post about it?

Am still feeling crappy.... Had another low last night. Don't know what's set them off, but they really wear ya out!!! Just getting up the motivation to get dressed.


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Shell195 said:


> I said Hamish................................honest :whistling2:


Tut,tut :naughty: Now you'll have everyone thinking I'm losing my marbles and can't read properly! :lol2:

Great news about the Dartmoors - I hope you can get some cheap transportion - are they far away?

Jen you seem to be having a bad time of it at the minute with your sugar levels - have you no idea what's triggering it off?


----------



## feorag

At last!! Photographs of my latest granddaughter. I can't get mine off my phone, cos I can't find my memory card reader, so I've had to wait for Elise to work out how to download photos from her camera! :roll:


2 weeks old










3 weeks old


----------



## ditta




----------



## feorag

:roll2: Cowboy Skunk! PMSL!!!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> At last!! Photographs of my latest granddaughter. I can't get mine off my phone, cos I can't find my memory card reader, so I've had to wait for Elise to work out how to download photos from her camera! :roll:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks old
> 
> image
> 
> 3 weeks old
> 
> image


 
she is gorgeous eileen:flrt::flrt:




hehe babydice, the croc hunter :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> she is gorgeous eileen:flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe babydice, the croc hunter :lol2:


Thank you! She gets her looks from her mother, who of course gets hers from _her _mother! :whistling2:

That really is an excellent picture -where did you get a hat small enough to fit her?


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Thank you! She gets her looks from her mother, who of course gets hers from _her_mother! :whistling2:
> 
> That really is an excellent picture -where did you get a hat small enough to fit her?


 
well eileen, i sent away to a hat maker who makes hats for the oompa loompas.....gave him babydices size and he made her a few different ones............................................................................they photoshopped onto her :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta




----------



## ami_j

hahaha i love the last one


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> hahaha i love the last one


 there are 14 different ones jamie, they all on facebook :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Aw, you shattered my illusion of you buying a little cowboy hat for Dice! :bash:

It's very good photoshopping on that one though! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

By the way - what do you think this is?


----------



## ditta

raccoon?


----------



## ami_j

i say a badger  probably wrong though lol


----------



## feorag

I'm asking cos I'm surfing around looking at charms for my jewellery. Usually I search for the animal I'm looking for, but sometimes I just surf through sites with charms and I found this listed as a wolf!

The one thing I am certain about is that it isn't a wolf! So I wondered if any of you could see a resemblance to anything else.

ETA: I've just found the same charm being sold by someone else as a cat!


----------



## catastrophyrat

looks like a Racoon to me too 
how are the boys Eileen?


----------



## catastrophyrat

Yay for Boris :flrt:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/625255-please-vote-boris.html


----------



## feorag

catastrophyrat said:


> looks like a Racoon to me too
> how are the boys Eileen?


Looking good! Behaving perfectly normally and no sign of redness or inflammation near the wound, so pretty good so far! :2thumb: And (relatively) happy to be together :lol2:


----------



## catastrophyrat

sounds like it was the right way to go then ! glad they are doing well


----------



## groovy chick

Hey everyone

Not sure if you guys on the thread will remember me , its been over a year since i last logged in :gasp: Eileen you might, you helped me get my russian blue :2thumb: Hope everyone is well. Had a bit spare time on my hands so thought id see whats been happening. I went back a couple of pages, this thread hasnt half grown (nearly 5000 pages lol), you guys have some new dogs and rats  I have a pair of rats aswell. Got them in July they are just brilliant.


Amanda


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Not sure if you guys on the thread will remember me , its been over a year since i last logged in :gasp: Eileen you might, you helped me get my russian blue :2thumb: Hope everyone is well. Had a bit spare time on my hands so thought id see whats been happening. I went back a couple of pages, this thread hasnt half grown (nearly 5000 pages lol), you guys have some new dogs and rats  I have a pair of rats aswell. Got them in July they are just brilliant.
> 
> 
> Amanda


Hi Amanda

Of course I remember you - it was funny but when I saw you were the last posting I was intrigued!

It would certainly take you forever to catch up on all the chat that's been going on here since you last logged on

What sort of rats did you get and how your Ruskie doing?

Val I tried your link for Boris and it froze Roz's laptop! :gasp:

I'll try again when I get home! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> At last!! Photographs of my latest granddaughter. I can't get mine off my phone, cos I can't find my memory card reader, so I've had to wait for Elise to work out how to download photos from her camera! :roll:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks old
> 
> image
> 
> 3 weeks old
> 
> image


she looks lovely eileen


----------



## groovy chick

Hi Eileen

The mad russian is very well :2thumbo you know thats nearly 2 years ive had him now, it has just flown in. I have 2 female rats. One is a dumbo shes called Nelly and the other one is Dora They are both grey and white i have loads of pictures but i am needing a few refreshers on how to work photobucket :blush: I seen the pictures of your grand daughter, she is just adorable.

Amanda


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> At last!! Photographs of my latest granddaughter. I can't get mine off my phone, cos I can't find my memory card reader, so I've had to wait for Elise to work out how to download photos from her camera! :roll:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks old
> 
> image
> 
> 3 weeks old
> 
> image


She's beautiful Eileen, such a cutey! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> she looks lovely eileen





Zoo-Man said:


> She's beautiful Eileen, such a cutey! :flrt:


Thanks guys! :2thumb:



groovy chick said:


> Hi Eileen
> 
> The mad russian is very well :2thumbo you know thats nearly 2 years ive had him now, it has just flown in. I have 2 female rats. One is a dumbo shes called Nelly and the other one is Dora They are both grey and white i have loads of pictures but i am needing a few refreshers on how to work photobucket :blush: I seen the pictures of your grand daughter, she is just adorable.
> 
> Amanda


Thanks Amanda - as it happens I do know it's nearly 2 years cos I was just saying to Barry a week ago that I missed going up to Iain & shirley's for my little holidays (now we've got the dog it's difficult for me to get away) cos I always went up for a week in February when it's the girl's half-term break and 2 years ago I was there at the weekend of the Glasgow show and that's where I met up with you and Toyah!

And that was the week I collected my first 2 rats from Toyah! :2thumb: 

Glad to hear your boy is well.

Try and re-acquaint yourself with Photobucket and let us see your ratties!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen you seem to be having a bad time of it at the minute with your sugar levels - have you no idea what's triggering it off?


All I can think is my added activity with the boxing..... But it's wearing me out!!!



feorag said:


> At last!! Photographs of my latest granddaughter. I can't get mine off my phone, cos I can't find my memory card reader, so I've had to wait for Elise to work out how to download photos from her camera! :roll:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks old
> 
> image
> 
> 3 weeks old
> 
> image


She is truly beautiful!!! :flrt:

It's been a very long day today.... Nobody told me when I volunteered to go to Wigan that they were having a stock take! And it's a tiny store and quiet as fook!! There's only so much tidying you can do when they are doing stock take, as well.... So I'm knackered from boredom!!!

BUT..... I put a stew on before I left this morning and am about to go chow down with some crusty bread!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Thank you Jen!

I wonder if it's just the extra physical activity then?

We were going to our cheap "2 meals for £9" pub, but it's so cold and frosty that I decided I didn't want to go back out, so Barry's gone for a chinese instead! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all! Tut,tut :naughty: Now you'll have everyone thinking I'm losing my marbles and can't read properly! :lol2:
> 
> As if:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Great news about the Dartmoors - I hope you can get some cheap transportion - are they far away?
> 
> Dartmoor I believe:lol2: We now have someone to go and collect them(£150 in fuel though) have arranged a gelding price with the vet and have emailed the lady whos doing the rescue:2thumb:
> 
> Jen you seem to be having a bad time of it at the minute with your sugar levels - have you no idea what's triggering it off?





feorag said:


> At last!! Photographs of my latest granddaughter. I can't get mine off my phone, cos I can't find my memory card reader, so I've had to wait for Elise to work out how to download photos from her camera! :roll:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks old
> 
> image
> 
> 3 weeks old
> 
> image


 
Awww Eileen she beautiful:flrt:



ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs773.ash1/166379_494652602770_775767770_6120379_6133356_n.jpg"]image[/URL]





ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs890.ash1/179806_494626552770_775767770_6120245_6003872_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs069.snc6/167942_494626867770_775767770_6120251_1808438_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs791.ash1/168175_494627007770_775767770_6120253_5826570_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


:lol2: she looks like shes actually wearing the hats


Ive had an eventful day. First Lancashire life came and did the photo shoots and one of my handreared baby hogs was a star and even self annointed for them:lol2: I got my hands photographed but refused any other photos.
We had a phonecall from a film company wanting a poly cat, I told her about Tom and she asked to buy him:bash: she then asked if they could hire him for 3 days as they need a cat with big thumbs to star in a TV advert, Im still thinking about it:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

oh god eileen u have just made me think..almost scottish half term again...fun fun fun


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> oh god eileen u have just made me think..almost scottish half term again...fun fun fun


old megan-bolders will be at it again no doubt


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww Shell, you missed out there! You could have been a pin-up for the posh folk who read Lancashire Life! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dartmoor I believe:lol2: We now have someone to go and collect them(£150 in fuel though) have arranged a gelding price with the vet and have emailed the lady whos doing the rescue:2thumb:


:lol2: There was logic in the question in that just cos they are Dartmoors doesn't necessarily mean that these are in (or on Dartmoor) - otherwise I would be going to Somali to get a new cat! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Awww Eileen she beautiful:flrt:


She's not at all bad is she! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> Ive had an eventful day. First Lancashire life came and did the photo shoots and one of my handreared baby hogs was a star and even self annointed for them:lol2: I got my hands photographed but refused any other photos.


Glad the day went well for you and the hogs performed well. I'd love to read the article!


Shell195 said:


> We had a phonecall from a film company wanting a poly cat, I told her about Tom and she asked to buy him:bash: she then asked if they could hire him for 3 days as they need a cat with big thumbs to star in a TV advert, Im still thinking about it:gasp:


:gasp: if they'd bought him what were they going to do with him after they'd filmed the advert????

We had a call at the Sanctuary a few years ago asking about our 2 Sannen Goats. The film company had a specific enquiry, they needed white goats with horns and our 2 "sausage goats" (Champagne & Soda Pop) fitted the bill perfectly.

They didn't want to buy them, but wanted them shipped down south for a few months to be trained to pull a cart and then for the filming, after which they would arrange for them to be transported back to us. They offered to pay flights to London for my Allen and Kim to see where they would be staying and meet the trainer, but Allen couldn't bear the thought of them being away (he really is goat obsessed!) and so he refused.

Imagine his dismay when he found out that they would be pulling a cart for Michelle Pfeiffer - the film was Stardust. And if you watch the film you'll see that they didn't manage to get 2 white goats and had to settle for one white one and a brown one.



ami_j said:


> oh god eileen u have just made me think..almost scottish half term again...fun fun fun


I know! :roll: Meg returns! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We are both at the dentist tomorrow morning! I have to take 1 tamazepan tablet in a bit, & the other an hour before my appointment! I bloody hope they do the trick! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: There was logic in the question in that just cos they are Dartmoors doesn't necessarily mean that these are in (or on Dartmoor) - otherwise I would be going to Somali to get a new cat! :lol2:
> She's not at all bad is she! :2thumb:
> Glad the day went well for you and the hogs performed well. I'd love to read the article!
> :gasp: if they'd bought him what were they going to do with him after they'd filmed the advert????
> 
> We had a call at the Sanctuary a few years ago asking about our 2 Sannen Goats. The film company had a specific enquiry, they needed white goats with horns and our 2 "sausage goats" (Champagne & Soda Pop) fitted the bill perfectly.
> 
> They didn't want to buy them, but wanted them shipped down south for a few months to be trained to pull a cart and then for the filming, after which they would arrange for them to be transported back to us. They offered to pay flights to London for my Allen and Kim to see where they would be staying and meet the trainer, but Allen couldn't bear the thought of them being away (he really is goat obsessed!) and so he refused.
> 
> Imagine his dismay when he found out that they would be pulling a cart for Michelle Pfeiffer - the film was Stardust. And if you watch the film you'll see that they didn't manage to get 2 white goats and had to settle for one white one and a brown one.
> 
> I know! :roll: Meg returns! :gasp:


lol the thing about the goats actualy rung a bell to the film star dust eileen i do like that film captian shakespear makes me laugh evry time i watch it


----------



## Shell195

Goodluck Colin, Im sure you will be fine.

Eileen, I thought you would have seen Selinas thread about the ponies :lol2: We have had an email back from the lady rescuing the ponies and shes ringing the sanctuary tomorrow :flrt:

Im not sure I would like Tom to be away from home for 3 days unless one of us went with him. She really wanted to buy him which really sipped me off, I couldnt understand why anyone would even think of doing this:bash:
Tom is a much loved member of our family so I need to know lots of things before even considering this.
I will try photographing the magazine article on the sanctuary when its in next month


----------



## Shell195

:2wallbang::bash::devil:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/635074-king-charles-bitch.html


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

I did actually see that thread, but just didn't connect it! :roll:

I wouldn't trust anyone with my cat unless I was there too to be honest. I question the motives of anyone who wants to buy a cat just to shoot an advert.

As you know Harry's been used to film a programme, but I've been there with him all the time. I know even 30 second adverts can take hours to film, but I don't understand the 3 days. However, I would let them 'borrow' him,unless I went along too. So I agree with you on that one.

I'd love it if you can photocopy the article so I can read it and I'm gonna pm you about the sanctuary once I've finished checking all the posts.

And that classified advert has ssiped me right off to - it's obvious they are actually *advertising* her as a breeding bitch. It's so annoying that we get told off for commenting on threads like that! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Morning 
Thats what I thought when I read the advert as they say shes unspayed:bash:
I will send you a copy of the article once the mags out
Tom definately wont be going for filming unless one of us is with him as his wellbeing is far more important than any money involved.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> We had a phonecall from a film company wanting a poly cat, I told her about Tom and she asked to buy him:bash: she then asked if they could hire him for 3 days as they need a cat with big thumbs to star in a TV advert, Im still thinking about it:gasp:


I just don't get why the person would actually think you'd sell your pet to them for a commercial?!? :bash:



Shell195 said:


> :2wallbang::bash::devil:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/635074-king-charles-bitch.html


Nice....... :censor:

Eileen, I LOVE Stardust!! 

I actually fell asleep on the couch last night, cuz I was just knackered :whistling2:


----------



## Nesferxty

Hi there, 

I'm new to the forums but i've kind of been lurking for a while. Though I should introduce myself and my kitties. My name is Kerry and I live with my two gorgeous cats Cleopatra and Deuce named after one of my favourite shows. Cleo is my OH's cat who is a siamese cross and Deuce is my baby Bengal :flrt: I don't really have many decent pictures of Cleo as she hates the camera and runs off when its out but here is my favourite of Deuce.










He's a lot bigger than that now and his markings have come out a bit more. Absolutely love him to death he is such a fantastic cat!


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Welcome to our little corner of RFUK  Deuce is a very handsome lad!!


----------



## ukphd

Hi everyone

Nesferxty - Deuce is gorgeous :flrt: bless!
Eileen - just sawy the photos of your grand-daughter. She is beautiful! 


Do cats go through teenage rebellious phases?
George is behaving like a rumbunctious teenager at the moment! He's been neutered but I wondered if they still have an adolescent phase? He's about 18 months old now (or 19? - born 15th June 2009). I don't mind - it's quite funny actually :lol2:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> However, *I* *would let them 'borrow' him*,unless I went along too. So I agree with you on that one.


Ooops , sorry I've just notice the typo - I mean of course to type *I* *wouldn't let them 'borrow' him etc *:roll: 


Shell195 said:


> Thats what I thought when I read the advert as they say shes unspayed:bash:.


And they refer to what a wonderful type she is too! Like someone buy her and breed from her -you'll get loads of superby type puppies you can sell for more than £400 apiece (as they are asking £400 for her which I think is a disgrace for a 3 year old dog!)



Amalthea said:


> I just don't get why the person would actually think you'd sell your pet to them for a commercial?!? :bash:
> 
> Eileen, I LOVE Stardust!!


I don't either Jen and I loved Stardust too!!! :2thumb:



Nesferxty said:


> I don't really have many decent pictures of Cleo as she hates the camera and runs off when its out but here is my favourite of Deuce.
> 
> image
> 
> He's a lot bigger than that now and his markings have come out a bit more. Absolutely love him to death he is such a fantastic cat!


Beautiful cat! :flrt: But as a Siamese fan I need you to try and get a good one of Cleo for me to Ooh and Aah over! :lol2:


ukphd said:


> Hi Eileen - just sawy the photos of your grand-daughter. She is beautiful!
> 
> Do cats go through teenage rebellious phases?
> George is behaving like a rumbunctious teenager at the moment! He's been neutered but I wondered if they still have an adolescent phase? He's about 18 months old now (or 19? - born 15th June 2009). I don't mind - it's quite funny actually :lol2:


Thank you Nancy and I'm sure they do go through a 'teenage' stage - it sounds funny to read it though! :lol2:

Well I met my friend Jenny in Newcastle for lunch - we haven't met up for about 4 months this time so it was lovely to catch up. I went into Fenwicks and bought some wool to knit another cardigan for Darcy before I met her then we went into Debenhams for a look around as I had a gift voucher from Emma for Christmas. Debenhams is at the far end of Eldon Square Shopping Centre and my bus stop is at the opposite end. Anyway armed with a carrier bag of stuff that I got and a carrier bag full of clothes that Jenny bought for Darcey I set off at 100mph to get the bus back to where I'd parked my car cos I was on a 4 hour limit and it rapidly approaching! I stopped at Costa just before my bus stop to get a coffee to go - looked at my bags and realised I was a bag missing - the Fenwick's bag with my new supply of wool! :roll:

So I hadn to turn around and go all the way back to the other end of the shopping centre to get the wool that I realised I'd left in Debenhams (nearly left it in the coffee house where we stopped for lunch, which would have been better as it was far nearer). By the time I got back to the bus stop my hips were screaming so that my legs would barely bend to get off the bus! :lol: and I was sweating like a stuck pig! 

Now I'm home and I'm gonna make a cup of tea and sit down and chill for a bit!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nesferxty said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to the forums but i've kind of been lurking for a while. Though I should introduce myself and my kitties. My name is Kerry and I live with my two gorgeous cats Cleopatra and Deuce named after one of my favourite shows. Cleo is my OH's cat who is a siamese cross and Deuce is my baby Bengal :flrt: I don't really have many decent pictures of Cleo as she hates the camera and runs off when its out but here is my favourite of Deuce.
> 
> image
> 
> He's a lot bigger than that now and his markings have come out a bit more. Absolutely love him to death he is such a fantastic cat!


 
:welcome: to our nutty little world! 

Gorgeous Bengal there! And I have a siamese called Clio too! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well I followed the instructions from my dentist about the Temazepan (took one last night & 1 an hour before my appointment), & I can honestly say that they had minimal or no effect. I felt no different when we got to the dentists, maybe a tiny bit less stressed. I told the dentist, who didn't say much about it. She worked on a broken tooth, dressing it (whatever that means), & even though she used the drill, I didn't feel anything. Once she was done, I asked her if I should get more Temazepan, & she said if I felt no different with it, theres no point, & to just see how I am next time (4th March). So Im not sure, but I certainly wasn't as tense as I normally am led in that chair.


----------



## feorag

There you go then Colin - maybe you just need to get some confidence about going.

If you've gone once, taken a relaxant and not noticed a difference with that, then surely you don't need it next time??? Maybe it's more the fear of the treatment than the actual treatment?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> There you go then Colin - maybe you just need to get some confidence about going.
> 
> If you've gone once, taken a relaxant and not noticed a difference with that, then surely you don't need it next time??? Maybe it's more the fear of the treatment than the actual treatment?


I think (& hope) your right Eileen! Well I have 6 weeks to get more confidnece now til my next appointment! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening  Eileen I knew what you meant so didnt bother commenting on the typo.

It seems we are going to get 2 of these rescue ponies for the sanctuary as the lady has rang 3 times now and discussions are under way about transportation. 750 dartmoors have already been shot:devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening  Eileen I knew what you meant so didnt bother commenting on the typo.
> 
> It seems we are going to get 2 of these rescue ponies for the sanctuary as the lady has rang 3 times now and discussions are under way about transportation. 750 dartmoors have already been shot:devil:


I guessed by your comment you did - the sentence didn't make sense if you took the typo literally.

:gasp: 750!!!! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Why are they shooting them?!?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Why are they shooting them?!?


 
Because there are to many as they wont geld the stallions:bash:

Our ponies should be here next weekend, one of them is only as big as a border collie, she wanted a special forever home for her so hasnt told anyone else about her:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evening  Eileen I knew what you meant so didnt bother commenting on the typo.
> 
> It seems we are going to get 2 of these rescue ponies for the sanctuary as the lady has rang 3 times now and discussions are under way about transportation. *750 dartmoors have already been shot*:devil:


Jesus! Thats a disgrace! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Evening  Eileen I knew what you meant so didnt bother commenting on the typo.
> 
> It seems we are going to get 2 of these rescue ponies for the sanctuary as the lady has rang 3 times now and discussions are under way about transportation. 750 dartmoors have already been shot:devil:


is this from the 'wild' population shell. i thought they gave the females injections to stop them breeding, do they not do that anymore or does it not work


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> is this fro the 'wild' population shell. i thought they gave the females injections to stop them breeding, do they not do that anymore or does it not work


 

They dont use them anymore as far as I know:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> They dont use them anymore as far as I know:bash:


must be cheaper to shoot them then:bash:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> must be cheaper to shoot them then:bash:


The woman said its easier for the farmers to shoot them than to sell them. The foals are straight off the moors


----------



## feorag

:roll: Always the easy option! That's really ssipes me off! :bash:

By the way I keep forgetting to ask, but does anyone need a diary??

I've got my Blue Cross one again this year and I don't use a diary, but hate the thought of throwing it out.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> The woman said its easier for the farmers to shoot them than to sell them. The foals are straight off the moors


sre they putting anything in place so they don't have to cull so many next year or is it a long term plan, i don't think is right since hey are not really a wild population since they are all owned, they should be made to put somethig more ethical into effect


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> sre they putting anything in place so they don't have to cull so many next year or is it a long term plan, i don't think is right since hey are not really a wild population since they are all owned, they should be made to put somethig more ethical into effect


 
Its all so wrong Tom it really is:bash:

Eileen, I dont use a diary as I forget to write in it:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I wonder if the International League for the Protection of Horses (or World Horse Trust) or whatever they are called now, could help with gelding the wild stallions?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its all so wrong Tom it really is:bash:
> 
> Eileen, I dont use a diary as I forget to write in it:lol2:


i've been given a small leather bound book with blank pages by my mum and i'm not sure what to use it for, wether a diary or a doodle book but its so nice i don't want to spoil it


----------



## Shell195

Something should be done about these ponies, why let them overbreed if this is going to be the outcome:bash:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i've been given a small leather bound book with blank pages by my mum and i'm not sure what to use it for, wether a diary or a doodle book but its so nice i don't want to spoil it


Then a doodle book sounds the best idea - I would say Tom.

But if you want a diary just let me know!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Because there are to many as they wont geld the stallions:bash:
> 
> Our ponies should be here next weekend, one of them is only as big as a border collie, she wanted a special forever home for her so hasnt told anyone else about her:flrt:


That's horrible  I had no idea people did that!! I thought the ponies were a big tourist attraction, so why would they want to kill them?? Surely they should be controlling the breeding if it's getting out of control?!? I mean, they neuter feral cats and find places for them to live. Same thing, really, right??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That's horrible  I had no idea people did that!! I thought the ponies were a big tourist attraction, so why would they want to kill them?? Surely they should be controlling the breeding if it's getting out of control?!? I mean, they neuter feral cats and find places for them to live. Same thing, really, right??


 
Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | UK News :: Wild ponies face mass slaughter


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | UK News :: Wild ponies face mass slaughter


 That's horrible..... Could they not try to milk their tourist value? Have guided tours or some crap?


----------



## ditta

afternoon chatters, ive had a lie in today til 9am:gasp:

how sad about the ponies but so glad for you taking some on shell:flrt:


just touching base really got nowt interesting to add:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I agree Jen, its wrong on so many levels:devil:
Our ponies should be here by next weekend:flrt:
Im off work today so have been cleaning and Im just about to feed the dogs then Im off to Asda.............


----------



## ami_j

back from the vets , looks like the infections gone, theres a chance it could re occur though so need to keep an eye on him. so he needs no more tablets so woo


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> back from the vets , looks like the infections gone, theres a chance it could re occur though so need to keep an eye on him. so he needs no more tablets so woo


 

Excellent news Jai:no1:


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Thank you Nancy and I'm sure they do go through a 'teenage' stage - it sounds funny to read it though! :lol2:


It's hilarious - he bounds about leaping on things, knocking stuff over with this really defiant look on his face :lol2: Then he rushes over to me and demands attention - practically knocking me off my feet rubbing himself against my legs. If I don't give him enough attention he's off leaping onto things he shouldn't (The leaping into the tortoise run is part of that!). :lol2:




tomwilson said:


> i've been given a small leather bound book with blank pages by my mum and i'm not sure what to use it for, wether a diary or a doodle book but its so nice i don't want to spoil it


How nice! I love those types of books. hmm I reckon a doodle book or use it for something like a journal when you go away somewhere or go to places? I have one and I don't write it in every day but if I go somewhere or do something a bit different then I write in it e.g. holidays, or just day trips somewhere etc. I stick all the tickets and stuff in it too so it's like a mini scrap book  When I worked at the zoo I used to have one I wrote in to record all the animals I'd worked with that day and if they'd done anything interesting etc. My OH has one that he uses for notes about plants when he's out and about (he's a budding gardener!). Or you could use it to record willdlife sightings?



Amalthea said:


> That's horrible  I had no idea people did that!! I thought the ponies were a big tourist attraction, so why would they want to kill them?? Surely they should be controlling the breeding if it's getting out of control?!? I mean, they neuter feral cats and find places for them to live. Same thing, really, right??





Shell195 said:


> Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | UK News :: Wild ponies face mass slaughter


I'm really shocked - I had no idea either. How awful :bash:



ami_j said:


> back from the vets , looks like the infections gone, theres a chance it could re occur though so need to keep an eye on him. so he needs no more tablets so woo


Yay! :2thumb:


I've just finished cleaning the house! We're having an early burns night tonight so I've got to go mash some swede soon! :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

infraction number 2..... seems i am crossin oer to the naughty gang :blush::lol2:


----------



## ukphd

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> infraction number 2..... seems i am crossin oer to the naughty gang :blush::lol2:


oooh what did you do? :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ukphd said:


> oooh what did you do? :gasp:


 
dodgy dealings in public :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dodgy dealings in public :whistling2:


 
You been talking skunk again:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> You been talking skunk again:whistling2:


nope, a class above that :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> back from the vets , looks like the infections gone, theres a chance it could re occur though so need to keep an eye on him. so he needs no more tablets so woo


that's excellent news Jaime! :2thumb: Bet you're sooooooo relieved?



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> infraction number 2..... seems i am crossin oer to the naughty gang :blush::lol2:





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dodgy dealings in public :whistling2:


Not enough information we need more - pm please, naughty girl! :lol:

I've been out to Roz's to get my hair cut - decided to get some copper highlights to change the colour a bit, cos I haven't had any red ones for years and I haven't changed my hairstyle for about 2 years now (used to change it regularly), so I needed to have it a bit different!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

why pm, i dont mind people knowin. i started a thread askin why whizz was so hard to get cos i want it as an appitite supressant, someone said they could get it, i asked how much etc n ive got an infraction for doin a deal n possibly influencing others into takin drugs for positive effects that could potentially result in a negative effect......no biggy really :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## temerist

oh god another "pitbull" thread, enter with caution lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> oh god another "pitbull" thread, enter with caution lol


 
whys me n dits not on your wenches list biatch?


----------



## temerist

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whys me n dits not on your wenches list biatch?


will get it edited right now ma`am


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

edited for the sake of the thread wouldnt want this bein closed too.....will pm ya eileen


----------



## temerist

edited xx


----------



## Shell195

Done 
:gasp: :naughty::roll2:


----------



## temerist

whizz? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> edited for the sake of the thread wouldnt want this bein closed too.....will pm ya eileen


 
What did you take out :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> What did you take out :whistling2:


 
shell sort your quote out! :lol2: i didnt want someone reportin that post n them closin this thread cos of it, i wouldnt be suprised if they did. i dont care if people know, just dont wanna close a well loved thread, id be stoned for it! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell sort your quote out! :lol2: i didnt want someone reportin that post n them closin this thread cos of it, i wouldnt be suprised if they did. i dont care if people know, just dont wanna close a well loved thread, id be stoned for it! :lol2:


Sorted:lol2: Your original post is still showing though


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Sorted:lol2:


funny though innit...... with some of the stuff posted in there


----------



## temerist

i googled whizz

tut tut foofoo


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i googled whizz
> 
> tut tut foofoo


 
Even I knew what it was, without using google:roll2:


----------



## temerist

if im right in thinking whizz is speed, doesnt that only have a short term affect??

wouldnt you be better off with cocaine??

not that i know, just a guess :whistling2:



and shell, ive led a partly sheltered life :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> if im right in thinking whizz is speed, doesnt that only have a short term affect??
> 
> wouldnt you be better off with cocaine??
> 
> not that i know, just a guess :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> and shell, ive led a partly sheltered life :lol2:


 
I dont do drugs but I think something less addicitive would be better:gasp:


----------



## temerist

any drug, illegal or perscription is addictive :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> if im right in thinking whizz is speed, doesnt that only have a short term affect??
> 
> wouldnt you be better off with cocaine??
> 
> not that i know, just a guess :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> and shell, ive led a partly sheltered life :lol2:


please dont get into this here, we'll get the thread shut n no doubt ill get a bann for bein a bad girl :whip::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Great news, Jai!! 

Oooh! Naughty Cat!!

Hiya, Ian!  How's ya doing? 

I need to get my hair cut and colored, Eileen!!! I'm still thinking dark (nearly black) with pink and maybe another color highlights put in. And the split ends aren't good at the moment, either *lol* Plus, my fringe is quite long! *lol*


----------



## temerist

i do love a bad girl :whip:


----------



## Shell195

I cant get warm tonight, I wish this freezing fog would go:bash:


----------



## Shell195

JEN look what Ians been hiding:flrt:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/638632-babies.html#post7658336


I need my hair cut and coloured too


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

temerist said:


> i do love a bad girl :whip:


i should be top of your wench list then ian :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Excellent news Jai:no1:





ukphd said:


> It's hilarious - he bounds about leaping on things, knocking stuff over with this really defiant look on his face :lol2: Then he rushes over to me and demands attention - practically knocking me off my feet rubbing himself against my legs. If I don't give him enough attention he's off leaping onto things he shouldn't (The leaping into the tortoise run is part of that!). :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice! I love those types of books. hmm I reckon a doodle book or use it for something like a journal when you go away somewhere or go to places? I have one and I don't write it in every day but if I go somewhere or do something a bit different then I write in it e.g. holidays, or just day trips somewhere etc. I stick all the tickets and stuff in it too so it's like a mini scrap book  When I worked at the zoo I used to have one I wrote in to record all the animals I'd worked with that day and if they'd done anything interesting etc. My OH has one that he uses for notes about plants when he's out and about (he's a budding gardener!). Or you could use it to record willdlife sightings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really shocked - I had no idea either. How awful :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I've just finished cleaning the house! We're having an early burns night tonight so I've got to go mash some swede soon! :gasp:





feorag said:


> that's excellent news Jaime! :2thumb: Bet you're sooooooo relieved?
> 
> Not enough information we need more - pm please, naughty girl! :lol:
> 
> I've been out to Roz's to get my hair cut - decided to get some copper highlights to change the colour a bit, cos I haven't had any red ones for years and I haven't changed my hairstyle for about 2 years now (used to change it regularly), so I needed to have it a bit different!





Amalthea said:


> Great news, Jai!!
> 
> Oooh! Naughty Cat!!
> 
> Hiya, Ian!  How's ya doing?
> 
> I need to get my hair cut and colored, Eileen!!! I'm still thinking dark (nearly black) with pink and maybe another color highlights put in. And the split ends aren't good at the moment, either *lol* Plus, my fringe is quite long! *lol*



thanks everyone  i am really relieved to say she said it didnt look good


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i should be top of your wench list then ian :mf_dribble:


Dont you dare knock me off top spot or I will have to throw a tantrum:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

I want a new hairstyle, too, but Gary pouts if I cut too much off *lol*


----------



## ditta

ian, i so need to see piccies of the merle mummy, sharpei mix??? merle???? i need to see:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

She has quite a yummy tummy!!! :flrt:


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> She has quite a yummy tummy!!! :flrt:


 doesnt she just:flrt:i neeeeeeed to see her face:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been watching Boo,Boebee,Tom Tom and Sydney having a catnip fest, it was so funny:lol2: Sophie has taken some pics of Sidney rolling :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Post post post post!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Post post post post!!!!!!!!!


 
I will as soon as she has uploaded them and sent them to my laptop:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*grumbles* Fine.......


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh me oh my, now the forum thinks ive been using drugs to lose my weight..... why would i be askin for somewhere to get it if i was already usin? :bash: some people amaze me they really do :lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just dont wanna close a well loved thread, id be stoned for it! :lol2:


Nah - don't you worry I'd just start a new one and call it "good times chat and friends" as it says in the tags! Although sometimes I think "come and talke sh*te here" might be better! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Even I knew what it was, without using google:roll2:


 Sadly I didn't :blush: Even having a daughter who was an addict I'm sadly uninformed about drugs, but I'm an expert on the consequences of taking them! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I've no idea about drugs... Very naive.


----------



## temerist

ditta said:


> ian, i so need to see piccies of the merle mummy, sharpei mix??? merle???? i need to see:flrt:


will get pics of her up asap, sadly she is alittle nervous at the moment dont want to stress her too much incase she rejects the litter



Amalthea said:


> She has quite a yummy tummy!!! :flrt:


 
if i was to guess at her cross i would say catahoula leopard dog but im not sure you can get them here


----------



## Amalthea

No.....WAY! Prettyful! Yup... Send little Phoenix right on over


----------



## temerist

catahoulas are gorgeous dogs, its just the colouring that makes me think that but as i said dont think you get them here, could be collie


----------



## Amalthea

Most likely collie.....


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> will get pics of her up asap, sadly she is alittle nervous at the moment dont want to stress her too much incase she rejects the litter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i was to guess at her cross i would say catahoula leopard dog but im not sure you can get them here


nope you cant get them here  i really want one too


----------



## Shell195

In the area I live you soon get wise to the names of drugs:bash:


----------



## feorag

Well I'm only about 4/5 miles from the drug capital of the north :lol2: and as I said earlier I know nowt! 

Forget to tell you I was getting ready to come home from Roz's on Thursday night, got me coat on etc and then picked up my knitting bag with my knitting that I never touched and my shopping bag with my magazine that I never read (so 2 bags I needn't have taken) and my handbag wasn't there.

So I went into the kitchen where I knew I'd last had it cos I was showing Roz the photos of Darcey while she was making a cup of coffee when she came home - it wasn't there. So I panicked her and her sister who'd arrived a few minutes earlier. Helen went into the playroom to look, but I told her it wouldn't be in there, cos I knew I'd never have put it in there and Roz went to the other end of the living room and I told I hadn't had it there either - the last place I'd had it was in the kitchen and I knew that!

Then Roz burst out laughing - it was on my back!!! :gasp: I'd no memory of doing that - too busy talking I guess!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Too funny, Eileen!!!

When I first moved over here, Gary and I went to a gig and I started saying "I smell a skunk... Or maybe baby glider"... Gary was like "yes.... you do smell skunk" and i was getting increasingly frustrated, cuz I felt like I was missing something. Well... I didn't know that weed was called "skunk" for a reason. :blush:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'm only about 4/5 miles from the drug capital of the north :lol2: and as I said earlier I know nowt!
> 
> Forget to tell you I was getting ready to come home from Roz's on Thursday night, got me coat on etc and then picked up my knitting bag with my knitting that I never touched and my shopping bag with my magazine that I never read (so 2 bags I needn't have taken) and my handbag wasn't there.
> 
> So I went into the kitchen where I knew I'd last had it cos I was showing Roz the photos of Darcey while she was making a cup of coffee when she came home - it wasn't there. So I panicked her and her sister who'd arrived a few minutes earlier. Helen went into the playroom to look, but I told her it wouldn't be in there, cos I knew I'd never have put it in there and Roz went to the other end of the living room and I told I hadn't had it there either - the last place I'd had it was in the kitchen and I knew that!
> 
> Then Roz burst out laughing - it was on my back!!! :gasp: I'd no memory of doing that - too busy talking I guess!!! :lol2:


 
:lol2: Eileen Ive done that with my glasses before now


----------



## feorag

Sadly it's becoming a more regular occasion nowadays as I continually get older and more absent minded - such as yesterday leaving the woll in Debenhams! :roll: I'm always panicking cos I think I've lost something and, although sometimes I have, most of the time I've got it in my hand! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Ive been up ages but have been cleaning and washing:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Ive taken these photos of my really aggressive rottie with his friends:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Great pics, Shell!!!


----------



## Shell195

Im still waiting for Sophie to send me Sidney pics, go and give her a poke on facebook


----------



## Amalthea

Ditta and I were whining last night *lol* Will go remind her


----------



## Amalthea

I LOVE this!!!! This Gary may cry if I cut my hair that short, though....


----------



## feorag

Shell I think something should be done about that Rottie of yours - it's just appalling! :bash: I think you should swap me for Skye! :grin1:

Jen, I love that hairstyle too - course you couldn't get those sort of colours when I was young enough to have them, it was black, brown, blond or red when I was young - unless you were old enough to join the blue rinse brigade :lol: Now I'm old enough, but no way am I gonna do that.

This is mine - not too loud cos of my old age! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Very pretty, Eileen! Lovely! 

last time I cut a few inches off (it was a smidgen below my shoulders), Gary pouted (I think his reaction was "Where are my handle bars??".... Nice to know I'm loved). But I'm really loving that pic! Maybe if I do something similar, but not AS short (I like to be able to get it into a ponytail, anyways)....... *ponders*


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Well I'm only about 4/5 miles from the drug capital of the north :lol2: and as I said earlier I know nowt!
> 
> Forget to tell you I was getting ready to come home from Roz's on Thursday night, got me coat on etc and then picked up my knitting bag with my knitting that I never touched and my shopping bag with my magazine that I never read (so 2 bags I needn't have taken) and my handbag wasn't there.
> 
> So I went into the kitchen where I knew I'd last had it cos I was showing Roz the photos of Darcey while she was making a cup of coffee when she came home - it wasn't there. So I panicked her and her sister who'd arrived a few minutes earlier. Helen went into the playroom to look, but I told her it wouldn't be in there, cos I knew I'd never have put it in there and Roz went to the other end of the living room and I told I hadn't had it there either - the last place I'd had it was in the kitchen and I knew that!
> 
> Then Roz burst out laughing - it was on my back!!! :gasp: I'd no memory of doing that - too busy talking I guess!!! :lol2:



:lol2:

When I picked up Jackson from the vet's after being neutered I got to the front door and couldn't find my keys. I panicked. Checked the car, checked my pockets, checked the floor, called the vet's to see if they were there, then called the OH in a panic as I didn't want Jackson being left out in the cold (it was snowing then!). As I was talking to him on the phone I found the keys.... they were in my mouth! I've put them between my teeth as I got out the car so I'd have them to hand but managed to not notice they were there and have a full conversation with the vet and the OH before I realised! :blush:



Shell195 said:


> Ive taken these photos of my really aggressive rottie with his friends:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


:flrt: awww bless


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! Very pretty, Eileen! Lovely!
> 
> last time I cut a few inches off (it was a smidgen below my shoulders), Gary pouted (I think his reaction was "Where are my handle bars??".... Nice to know I'm loved). But I'm really loving that pic! Maybe if I do something similar, but not AS short (I like to be able to get it into a ponytail, anyways)....... *ponders*


Thank you Jen! :2thumb:

I think most men prefer women to have long hair and yet Barry has always liked mine really short, which I think is a bit odd! :crazy:



ukphd said:


> When I picked up Jackson from the vet's after being neutered I got to the front door and couldn't find my keys. I panicked. Checked the car, checked my pockets, checked the floor, called the vet's to see if they were there, then called the OH in a panic as I didn't want Jackson being left out in the cold (it was snowing then!). As I was talking to him on the phone I found the keys.... they were in my mouth! I've put them between my teeth as I got out the car so I'd have them to hand but managed to not notice they were there and have a full conversation with the vet and the OH before I realised! :blush:


I've done that too Nancy! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i've lost a day :gasp:


----------



## feorag

How's that? Have you been asleep all day and just woken up, or have you spent the day thinking it was Saturday and you still had Sunday to come? :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> How's that? Have you been asleep all day and just woken up, or have you spent the day thinking it was Saturday and you still had Sunday to come? :lol2:


i woke up at 4 and it was already dark. in fairness i had been out till about 5am though


----------



## feorag

Ah!! I see! You've been a dirty lie-a-bed today then, cos you were a dirty-stop-out last night! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. 
Jen I like that hairstyle and think it would work a bit longer 

Eileen your hair looks fab:2thumb:
Tom, how dare you go out enjoying yourself:lol2:

Not the best photos but here`s Sidney enjoying a catnip overload:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Hi, sorry haven't been on here lately, just haven't had much to say and im having other difficulties in the real world. Adding to these, Roxy had been let out during her season (5/6 weeks ago) and is pregnant. Any advice guys?


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home from doing the Valentines Day shop move! THAT was a big move! Am hurting now! But the shop looks brilliant!

Saw the pics of Sidney on Sophie's FB, Shell  He's a handsome lad!!! It made me giggle a bit in some of them, though, cuz I had no idea that a sianese's *clears throat* boy bits were so obvious!! *lol*

Gonna have a talk with Steve (my hairdresser) about that hairstyle... See what he says


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got home from doing the Valentines Day shop move! THAT was a big move! Am hurting now! But the shop looks brilliant!
> 
> Saw the pics of Sidney on Sophie's FB, Shell  He's a handsome lad!!! It made me giggle a bit in some of them, though, cuz I had no idea that a sianese's *clears throat* boy bits were so obvious!! *lol*
> 
> Gonna have a talk with Steve (my hairdresser) about that hairstyle... See what he says


 


Siamese boy bits are always the same colour as their points:lol2you can still see the scars were he was castrated)

He now takes treats from my hand as long as he cant see my eyes, silly boy


----------



## Amalthea

I had no idea their balls were pointed, too!! *lol* Sounds like he's making great progress, though!!

Spoke to Steve and he's gonna get the dyes in for my hair! WOO!! Gonna have to bleach it first, though......


----------



## Shell195

Great news about your hair Jen:2thumb:


Sydney is the same as all siamese with his love for pipecleaners. The bannister was between us(has gaps in it) I had my hand through it and was playing with his spider and he was pouncing on it, the best bit was when I threw it he brought it back and tapped my hand until I threw it again, it wasnt a fluke as he did it for a while before taking it in his bed:flrt::no1:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Hi, sorry haven't been on here lately, just haven't had much to say and im having other difficulties in the real world. Adding to these, Roxy had been let out during her season (5/6 weeks ago) and is pregnant. Any advice guys?


gonna bump this for him so no one misses it


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> It made me giggle a bit in some of them, though, cuz I had no idea that a sianese's *clears throat* boy bits were so obvious!! *lol*





Amalthea said:


> I had no idea their balls were pointed, too!! *lol* Sounds like he's making great progress, though!!


The colour only bleaches out on the warm bits and by things like that sticking out the back tend to remain cold! :lol2:

Ooh, how exciting about your hair!! You'll have to post piccies when it's done!



Shell195 said:


> Sydney is the same as all siamese with his love for pipecleaners. The bannister was between us(has gaps in it) I had my hand through it and was playing with his spider and he was pouncing on it, the best bit was when I threw it he brought it back and tapped my hand until I threw it again, it wasnt a fluke as he did it for a while before taking it in his bed:flrt::no1:


That's excellent Shell.

Jake I'm assuming Roxy is a cat - not a dog???


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> The colour only bleaches out on the warm bits and by things like that sticking out the back tend to remain cold! :lol2:
> 
> Ooh, how exciting about your hair!! You'll have to post piccies when it's done!
> 
> That's excellent Shell.
> 
> Jake I'm assuming Roxy is a cat - not a dog???


yeah shes his cat


----------



## feorag

OK, well if she's 5/6 weeks pregnant there's not much you can do yet, but you do need to put her onto kitten food to help her to feed the kittens, so they don't take too much out of her.

Pregnancy is an average of 65 days, some cats go 63, but most go 67-ish. When queens are carrying their kittens the 'bump' is fairly high up on the sides of the queen. A couple of days before she's ready to give birth, you should notice that the bump has dropped and her spine is more obvious. As she gets near the time to give birth, she may become restless, wander around crying and investigating places to nest, that’s a sure sign that she will be in labour within 2 days. If you have other cats, you may find her trying to drag them into the nesting box as most cats appear to need company at this time. My queens kittened their litters with my Havana neuter on duty until the first kitten appeared and then he made a run for it!!! 

The first signs of labour are when the placentas detach and the kittens make their way down to the birth canal. At this stage you will not see contractions, but will see rippling along the cats spine as if she is ‘tickly’. When you see this the kittens are likely to be born within the next 10-15 hours, but they may come before that if you haven’t noticed these ripples as soon as they start. 

Eventually you will see true contractions and that’s the first kitten on its way, but this kitten may arrive in half an hour or 2 it depends. She may kitten quickly one after the other or she may stop and rest in between for quite a long time (even a day!), there’s no set pattern.


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> will get it edited right now ma`am


May aswell take Fenny off that list, she's not around any more


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evening all.
> Jen I like that hairstyle and think it would work a bit longer
> 
> Eileen your hair looks fab:2thumb:
> Tom, how dare you go out enjoying yourself:lol2:
> 
> Not the best photos but here`s Sidney enjoying a catnip overload:lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Aww Shell, he's a beauty! You can't beat a Siamese! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> May aswell take Fenny off that list, she's not around any more


I've seen her posting on other threads not that long ago Colin, she just doesn't seem to come into this one any more!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I had no idea their balls were pointed, too!! *lol* Sounds like he's making great progress, though!!


Yep, Siamese markings are temperature dependant, so the colder areas are the bits that are coloured up. So legs, ears, face, tail, & testicles! hehe When a Siamese has a part of it's body shaved, when the hair grows back, it is initially darker than before, & should get paler as it is moulted out.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I've seen her posting on other threads not that long ago Colin, she just doesn't seem to come into this one any more!


How come? This is where most of her friends are.


----------



## Shell195

Evening Col. Fenny never comes on catchat anymore


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> How come? This is where most of her friends are.


Well we obviously weren't as good friends as we thought we were then! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Hi, sorry haven't been on here lately, just haven't had much to say and im having other difficulties in the real world. Adding to these, Roxy had been let out during her season (5/6 weeks ago) and is pregnant. Any advice guys?


Sorry to hear things aren't going too well  You'll have to keep us updated with Roxy (and of course we need pics when the kittens arrive)



Shell195 said:


> Great news about your hair Jen:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Sydney is the same as all siamese with his love for pipecleaners. The bannister was between us(has gaps in it) I had my hand through it and was playing with his spider and he was pouncing on it, the best bit was when I threw it he brought it back and tapped my hand until I threw it again, it wasnt a fluke as he did it for a while before taking it in his bed:flrt::no1:


That's brilliant news!!! He'll be cuddling in no time!! :2thumb:

I'm really excited about my hair!!  Not done anything to it in AGES!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well we obviously weren't as good friends as we thought we were then! :whistling2:


Well I thought I was a friend of hers, & then I got 'attacked' by her out of the blue for using a dog crate!


----------



## Amalthea

Personally, I don't think she has friends.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Personally, I don't think she has friends.....


Certainly not if she treats them like she treated me!


----------



## Shell195

I think Fenny typed without thinking, she did used to make me laugh with her stories though


----------



## ami_j

not very clear but still cute :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image
> 
> not very clear but still cute :flrt:


Awww, bless him! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> image
> 
> not very clear but still cute :flrt:


very cute indeed


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Awww, bless him! :flrt:


he was in a funny mood today, he decided he wanted hair so tangled himself up in mine and fell asleep:lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Not the best photos but here`s Sidney enjoying a catnip overload:lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image



awww he is a handsome boy :flrt:

Morning all
I'm already at work after the 2 hr commute - argh I hate mondays!
:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

ukphd said:


> awww he is a handsome boy :flrt:
> 
> Morning all
> I'm already at work after the 2 hr commute - argh I hate mondays!
> :devil:



EWWW!!! And I was feelin sorry for myself being up getting ready for work!!!

Cute pic, Jai!!! :flrt:


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> EWWW!!! And I was feelin sorry for myself being up getting ready for work!!!
> 
> Cute pic, Jai!!! :flrt:


Up at 4:30  makes me wanna cry!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - cute photo Jaime!


ukphd said:


> Morning all
> I'm already at work after the 2 hr commute - argh I hate mondays!
> :devil:


:gasp: At that time I was spark out, although I had to be up early this morning as Roz is on a course and needed to be in Newcastle for 9:00am, so I had to go at 8:30 and take the children to school. That was shock enough for my system!!! :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Maine **** all the way....


----------



## feorag

As much as I do like Maine *****, I'd have to disagree with that! :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Lol, there are loads of beautiful cats out there. I just really have a soft spot for my massive kittens. My 9 month old male is around 5 kilo already....... He is going to be a bruiser!


----------



## feorag

Ah, yes! But as they say "size isn't everything"

Or alternatively "good stuff comes in small packages" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Charlibob

Just popped in here to ask can you give cats those chews that dogs have, you know the ones that are like shoe shaped etc?? Jimmy loves toys hes can chew and chop on but play with as well like throwing it around and carrying it, so I thought he might like one but didn't know if was ok to do so. I give him chew sticks and he'll play with it for ages but hes rather clumsy and big footed and they break up, (usually on my bed :bash once they've broken hes bored of it and eats it.



Iguanaquinn said:


> Lol, there are loads of beautiful cats out there. I just really have a soft spot for my massive kittens. My 9 month old male is around 5 kilo already....... He is going to be a bruiser!


Jiminy my Maine **** is 7 months and was 5.5kg a couple of weeks ago . . . hes gunna be a right hippo :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Cute photo Jai:flrt:

I woke up at 9.40:lol2: Ive been out shopping and Steve has cleaned the house:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/638875-various-cats-snow-bengal-female.html


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/638875-various-cats-snow-bengal-female.html


Oh my days :gasp: I've never heard of a munchkin cat before, are they actually a proper breed? Does having such short legs cause any problems for them?
Can't say I'm a fan tbh . . .


----------



## ditta

afternoon chatters....

charliebob i dont know whether it helps in any way shape or form but i defrost day old chicks for the skunks and blinky (the kitten) always steals one she throws it around the bedroom for about 3 hours and really really enjoys herself with it before tucking in, it keeps her amused for hours:flrt:

sidney is gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Oh my days :gasp: I've never heard of a munchkin cat before, are they actually a proper breed? Does having such short legs cause any problems for them?
> Can't say I'm a fan tbh . . .


 
Munchkins are an american breed that are now in the UK. I really dont like them and would have thought that they had back/joint problems, cats are meant to be agile :devil:


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> OK, well if she's 5/6 weeks pregnant there's not much you can do yet, but you do need to put her onto kitten food to help her to feed the kittens, so they don't take too much out of her.
> 
> Pregnancy is an average of 65 days, some cats go 63, but most go 67-ish. When queens are carrying their kittens the 'bump' is fairly high up on the sides of the queen. A couple of days before she's ready to give birth, you should notice that the bump has dropped and her spine is more obvious. As she gets near the time to give birth, she may become restless, wander around crying and investigating places to nest, that’s a sure sign that she will be in labour within 2 days. If you have other cats, you may find her trying to drag them into the nesting box as most cats appear to need company at this time. My queens kittened their litters with my Havana neuter on duty until the first kitten appeared and then he made a run for it!!!
> 
> The first signs of labour are when the placentas detach and the kittens make their way down to the birth canal. At this stage you will not see contractions, but will see rippling along the cats spine as if she is ‘tickly’. When you see this the kittens are likely to be born within the next 10-15 hours, but they may come before that if you haven’t noticed these ripples as soon as they start.
> 
> Eventually you will see true contractions and that’s the first kitten on its way, but this kitten may arrive in half an hour or 2 it depends. She may kitten quickly one after the other or she may stop and rest in between for quite a long time (even a day!), there’s no set pattern.


Thanks for that info!! Been a great help. She's on kitten food (got some this morning) and trying to find a box for her to have her kitties in:2thumb:


----------



## Charlibob

ditta said:


> afternoon chatters....
> 
> charliebob i dont know whether it helps in any way shape or form but i defrost day old chicks for the skunks and blinky (the kitten) always steals one she throws it around the bedroom for about 3 hours and really really enjoys herself with it before tucking in, it keeps her amused for hours:flrt:
> 
> sidney is gorgeous:flrt:


I can't see the boyfriend being overly impressed about him chomping on a chick :lol2: He moans enough about cat hair in his bed, god knows what the reaction would be like if he found a half munched chick!! 

The cats have so many toys laying around the house, balls, mice, posts etc. and what did I find him playing with yesterday, the end of a chuffing carrot :whip:



Shell195 said:


> Munchkins are an american breed that are now in the UK. I really dont like them and would have thought that they had back/joint problems, cats are meant to be agile :devil:


Well I've had a quick read as the first thing I thought was they must have so many health problems but apparently not. Still I really don't like them and don't understand how people can, they look deformed and the way they stand makes them look scared. Whilst searching I came across Minskins and they look ridiculous, Sphynx are meant to be long and thin not short and stubby!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Munchkins are an american breed that are now in the UK. I really dont like them and would have thought that they had back/joint problems, cats are meant to be agile :devil:


Unless things have changed recently, they aren't recognised by GCCF. They will not recognise a cat just cos it is a cat - whereas TiCA will register anything! :roll:

I'm with you Shell, they are supposed to be agile and I can't see how anything with such short legs can be as agile as a cat with normal length legs - I just think they're wrong on every level to be honest.

To be quite honest I can't see anyone buying a stud boy for £1,200! :gasp: I know I wouldn't! :bash:

Can't be such a shame to have to get rid of them when the person is asking that sort of price for them all.



_jake_ said:


> Thanks for that info!! Been a great help. She's on kitten food (got some this morning) and trying to find a box for her to have her kitties in:2thumb:


No problems Jake - anything else you want to know jus ask. In the meantime remember that although you may give her a box and she may like to lie in that box, you might find she prefers to have them on your bed, or under your bed, or in a cupboard - in fact (being a cat) anywhere but where you want her to have them.

As soon as I saw my girls were in labour I put them in the box and sat over them!


----------



## Charlibob

Gunna have a bit of rant in here as I don't want to make a new thread just for me to moan :blush:

My friend from Uni wrote on my facebook today asking if I had guinea pigs, so I replied saying yes I had 3 etc. he then goes on to say my friend is giving away an 8 month old pig would I take it. Normally I wouldn't mind someone asking me this but this guy seems to think I'm his personal re-homing centre :devil: In summer he rang me saying my mums just bought a puppy from a random farm for £50 because it was cute, but she doesn't know how to look after do I want it!!! I said I didn't want a puppy and helped him the best I could, telling him to worm it (it had a huge pot belly), de-flea it as it had fleas, what was a good food and also that it needed it jabs etc, he got attached and kept it and now looks after it himself. A couple of months later he called again, my mums bought a rabbit cus it was £1 but now she doesn't want, can you come and get it!! I explained I didn't have room a rabbit nor did I want another rabbit, he didn't have a clue what rabbits eat and wanted to keep it in a cardboard box in the kitchen :censor: :bash:

Sorry about that, just needed to get it out and no one is home for me to moan at :whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Charlibob said:


> Gunna have a bit of rant in here as I don't want to make a new thread just for me to moan :blush:
> 
> My friend from Uni wrote on my facebook today asking if I had guinea pigs, so I replied saying yes I had 3 etc. he then goes on to say my friend is giving away an 8 month old pig would I take it. Normally I wouldn't mind someone asking me this but this guy seems to think I'm his personal re-homing centre :devil: In summer he rang me saying my mums just bought a puppy from a random farm for £50 because it was cute, but she doesn't know how to look after do I want it!!! I said I didn't want a puppy and helped him the best I could, telling him to worm it (it had a huge pot belly), de-flea it as it had fleas, what was a good food and also that it needed it jabs etc, he got attached and kept it and now looks after it himself. A couple of months later he called again, my mums bought a rabbit cus it was £1 but now she doesn't want, can you come and get it!! I explained I didn't have room a rabbit nor did I want another rabbit, he didn't have a clue what rabbits eat and wanted to keep it in a cardboard box in the kitchen :censor: :bash:
> 
> Sorry about that, just needed to get it out and no one is home for me to moan at :whistling2:


 go ahead and moan and rant........i just read pippinnit update on jessie cat and nora, and having murderous thoughts at the moment:devil:


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> Unless things have changed recently, they aren't recognised by GCCF. They will not recognise a cat just cos it is a cat - whereas TiCA will register anything! :roll:
> 
> I'm with you Shell, they are supposed to be agile and I can't see how anything with such short legs can be as agile as a cat with normal length legs - I just think they're wrong on every level to be honest.
> 
> To be quite honest I can't see anyone buying a stud boy for £1,200! :gasp: I know I wouldn't! :bash:
> 
> Can't be such a shame to have to get rid of them when the person is asking that sort of price for them all.
> 
> No problems Jake - anything else you want to know jus ask. In the meantime remember that although you may give her a box and she may like to lie in that box, you might find she prefers to have them on your bed, or under your bed, or in a cupboard - in fact (being a cat) anywhere but where you want her to have them.
> 
> As soon as I saw my girls were in labour I put them in the box and sat over them!


Thanks Eileen. Been talking to Jaime about this and she likes my wardrobe, dry cleaning anyone?:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

im feeling creative gna make a new sig. i should be cleaning the rats out but ive pulled my shoulder aand im in pain  so hopefully tomorrow. trying to lift the bale upstairs when it already felt funny was a baaaaad idea


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Gunna have a bit of rant in here as I don't want to make a new thread just for me to moan :blush:
> 
> My friend from Uni wrote on my facebook today asking if I had guinea pigs, so I replied saying yes I had 3 etc. he then goes on to say my friend is giving away an 8 month old pig would I take it. Normally I wouldn't mind someone asking me this but this guy seems to think I'm his personal re-homing centre :devil: In summer he rang me saying my mums just bought a puppy from a random farm for £50 because it was cute, but she doesn't know how to look after do I want it!!! I said I didn't want a puppy and helped him the best I could, telling him to worm it (it had a huge pot belly), de-flea it as it had fleas, what was a good food and also that it needed it jabs etc, he got attached and kept it and now looks after it himself. A couple of months later he called again, my mums bought a rabbit cus it was £1 but now she doesn't want, can you come and get it!! I explained I didn't have room a rabbit nor did I want another rabbit, he didn't have a clue what rabbits eat and wanted to keep it in a cardboard box in the kitchen :censor: :bash:
> 
> Sorry about that, just needed to get it out and no one is home for me to moan at :whistling2:


 

Join the club, Im always being asked to take in other peoples unwanted pets. It really annoys me that its the same group of people who dont appear to be able to say no when offered a pet, even when they dont really want it:devil:

Pippas thread has really upset me


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I really like the Bengals and the Ragdolls as well. But I just love the eternal kitten that is a Maine ****. They are like the Peter Pan of the cat world. I have to admit I do like the size as well lol.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jaime, I will come & lift the bale of card upstairs for you, £20   : victory:

I am often asked about rehoming other's animals too. The latest is a Blue & Gold Macaw. The man bought it for £500 with cage for his kids, as they have a smaller parrot which the kids like, so he thought they'd love a larger parrot bash. The kids aren't keen, due to the Macaw not wanting to be mauled by them, & obviously it's huge beak could easily break a knuckle. So he wants rid, he will take £500 just to get his money back. If I had the room & money i woul dhave loved to take it on, but not possible at the moment.


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Gunna have a bit of rant in here as I don't want to make a new thread just for me to moan :blush:
> 
> My friend from Uni wrote on my facebook today asking if I had guinea pigs, so I replied saying yes I had 3 etc. he then goes on to say my friend is giving away an 8 month old pig would I take it. Normally I wouldn't mind someone asking me this but this guy seems to think I'm his personal re-homing centre :devil: In summer he rang me saying my mums just bought a puppy from a random farm for £50 because it was cute, but she doesn't know how to look after do I want it!!! I said I didn't want a puppy and helped him the best I could, telling him to worm it (it had a huge pot belly), de-flea it as it had fleas, what was a good food and also that it needed it jabs etc, he got attached and kept it and now looks after it himself. A couple of months later he called again, my mums bought a rabbit cus it was £1 but now she doesn't want, can you come and get it!! I explained I didn't have room a rabbit nor did I want another rabbit, he didn't have a clue what rabbits eat and wanted to keep it in a cardboard box in the kitchen :censor: :bash:
> 
> Sorry about that, just needed to get it out and no one is home for me to moan at :whistling2:


As Ditta says, rant away - it sounds to me like the son is more mature and sensible than the mother!!! :bash:



Iguanaquinn said:


> I really like the Bengals and the Ragdolls as well. But I just love the eternal kitten that is a Maine ****. They are like the Peter Pan of the cat world. I have to admit I do like the size as well lol.....


Nah!!! The Peter Pan of the cat world is the Somali!!


----------



## ami_j

PMSL col! it only cost me half of that to buy it! cheeky man haha


----------



## Charlibob

Well the main problem with his parents is that they're Vietnamese, this is not meant to be racist in anyway, this is actually the sons view. He says that they are just too Vietnamese to keep animals in England, they try to keep animals the way they would in Vietnam and hes left to sort it all out :gasp::bash:

He's spent a fortune of his own money on the dog because his mum refuses to but has decided she likes him and hes not allowed to rehome him.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> PMSL col! it only cost me half of that to buy it! cheeky man haha


Hey, the world loves a tryer hun! hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey, the world loves a tryer hun! hehe


lol this is true


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i think ditta has blinded me.....she shook the cover on the bed n something flew into my eye, now my vision in that eye is all blurred  its gettin worse


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*










That's funny!! Poor cat! I've seen things about munchkins before and they SEEM to get about ok... I guess they are a bit like a daschund? *shrugs* I dunno.

Helped out a ladies mental health pampering thingy-ma-jig today... Was doing bra measuring. And I got to take part in a few of the bits being offered (everything was free) and got a massage and reflexology on my feet. Was lovely after the hard move last night (I woke up hurting this morning and my sciatica was agony all night).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*
> 
> image
> 
> That's funny!! Poor cat! I've seen things about munchkins before and they SEEM to get about ok... I guess they are a bit like a daschund? *shrugs* I dunno.
> 
> Helped out a ladies mental health pampering thingy-ma-jig today... Was doing bra measuring. And I got to take part in a few of the bits being offered (everything was free) and got a massage and reflexology on my feet. Was lovely after the hard move last night (I woke up hurting this morning and my sciatica was agony all night).


 
Poor kitty, I really dont like the concept of munchkins

Health stuff sounds good


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *giggles*
> 
> image
> 
> That's funny!! Poor cat! I've seen things about munchkins before and they SEEM to get about ok... I guess they are a bit like a daschund? *shrugs* I dunno.
> 
> Helped out a ladies mental health pampering thingy-ma-jig today... Was doing bra measuring. And I got to take part in a few of the bits being offered (everything was free) and got a massage and reflexology on my feet. Was lovely after the hard move last night (I woke up hurting this morning and my sciatica was agony all night).


 
Have you rinsed it with cool water?


----------



## Amalthea

Thinking that was supposed to be Cat quoted


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Have you rinsed it with cool water?


me? or jen?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> me? or jen?


Ooops, you of course:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think ditta has blinded me.....she shook the cover on the bed n something flew into my eye, now my vision in that eye is all blurred  its gettin worse


Seems a bit of an extreme way to get you to stop galivanting all around town half the night! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> *giggles*
> 
> image.


And well you might, poor little critters - I really dont' like the concept of them at all and I don't see anything to like when looking at the either.


Shell195 said:


> Ooops, you of course:whistling2:


Another senior moment??? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Seems a bit of an extreme way to get you to stop galivanting all around town half the night! :lol2:
> 
> And well you might, poor little critters - I really dont' like the concept of them at all and I don't see anything to like when looking at the either.
> *Another senior moment???* :whistling2:


 

Im catching you up Eileen:gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's what I thought too! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Applying for another zoo job, this time at Chessington World of Adventure, Surrey, as a trainee mammal keeper, working with Asiatic Lions, Sumatran Tigers, Persian Leopards & Western Lowland Gorillas, & others.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Applying for another zoo job, this time at Chessington World of Adventure, Surrey, as a trainee mammal keeper, working with Asiatic Lions, Sumatran Tigers, Persian Leopards & Western Lowland Gorillas, & others.


 
Sounds interesting, good luck:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Good luck, Col!!

And that is me done for the night. Am off to bed. Nighty night, all!! Hopefully I sleep a bit better tonight.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Applying for another zoo job, this time at Chessington World of Adventure, Surrey, as a trainee mammal keeper, working with Asiatic Lions, Sumatran Tigers, Persian Leopards & Western Lowland Gorillas, & others.


good luck coll, just remeber us when we want cheap zoo trips:whistling2:......................................................................:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, good luck Colin - and that's me off to bed too! Goodnight everyone! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks ladies (& Tom). The application form is......interesting! There is a tick box to say I agree to being drug/alchohol tested! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks ladies (& Tom). The application form is......interesting! There is a tick box to say I agree to being drug/alchohol tested! :lol2:


would you want someone tripping while feeding lions, locking and unlocking tiger enclosers, ect,:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> would you want someone tripping while feeding lions, locking and unlocking tiger enclosers, ect,:whistling2:


Haha, thats true I suppose! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Applying for another zoo job, this time at Chessington World of Adventure, Surrey, as a trainee mammal keeper, working with Asiatic Lions, Sumatran Tigers, Persian Leopards & Western Lowland Gorillas, & others.


oooo nice one  good luck : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

nice sig jaime


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo nice one  good luck : victory:


Thanks hun. Liking the new sig banner :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. Liking the new sig banner :2thumb:


thanks  it sure kept me busy


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just been browsing the classifieds & noticed, the person selling those silly minchkin cats is JUSTDRAGONS, the person who has advertised so many litters of puppies in the last few months! Mmm...... :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

cant get comfy my shoulder really hurts


----------



## ditta

morning......am i first? whoopppeeee, see what a night of drug induced sleep can do for you, i havnt had a nights sleep since before christmas, but my meds were due yesterday hence my Full night of blissful sleep.


im still feeling the sadness for pippa......it has really affected me, i cant stop thinking about jessie and norah.

oh and charlibob......dont do the chick thing, i stood on a half eaten one this morning,:gasp: with no shoes on:gasp:,


----------



## feorag

Morning! You are indeed first Ditta - I've been to the vets to get the boys' stitches out, but it was a wasted journey cos they've taken them out themselves! :roll: Dougal peed on my hand while we were trying to establish that he'd chewed his out though! :lol2:

I like the banner too Jaime - I really must get mine updated, but I seem to spend so much time doing nowt, that I haven't had time to do the banner! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody. Pippa's story has upset me, too, Ditta  Dreamt about it last night.... That poor old lady 

Got work this afternoon and then boxing tonight


----------



## tomwilson

i put up some pictures of the turtles in the shelled section turns out frank isn't a YBS but a river cooter who knew:gasp: gonna have to cage my sig now :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

ditta said:


> morning......am i first? whoopppeeee, see what a night of drug induced sleep can do for you, i havnt had a nights sleep since before christmas, but my meds were due yesterday hence my Full night of blissful sleep.
> 
> 
> im still feeling the sadness for pippa......it has really affected me, i cant stop thinking about jessie and norah.
> 
> oh and charlibob......dont do the chick thing, i stood on a half eaten one this morning,:gasp: with no shoes on:gasp:,


Eeek not good!! One of the cats coughed up a hair ball a couple weeks ago and mark stood on it barefoot


----------



## ukphd

Zoo-Man said:


> Applying for another zoo job, this time at Chessington World of Adventure, Surrey, as a trainee mammal keeper, working with Asiatic Lions, Sumatran Tigers, Persian Leopards & Western Lowland Gorillas, & others.



Goodluck! I used to work there - long time ago now. Started volunteering there when I was 15 and spent every single school holiday there until I went to Uni. Spent my first couple of summers there during Uni too. I loved it! :2thumb:


ETA. Just read the update on Jessie - I'm in floods here now. I am equally angry, upset and gutted. I can only imagine Nora's heartbreak - poor poor woman. Poor Pippa having to deal with it all as well. How can that woman be called a carer? some people just aren't human!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i put up some pictures of the turtles in the shelled section turns out frank isn't a YBS but a river cooter who knew:gasp: gonna have to cage my sig now :lol2:


They still both grow to be big buggars Tom :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Goodluck! I used to work there - long time ago now. Started volunteering there when I was 15 and spent every single school holiday there until I went to Uni. Spent my first couple of summers there during Uni too. I loved it! :2thumb:


Thanks Val. I have a lot of experience with many types of animals, but to work with big cats & primates would put me on cloud 9! What did you used to work with there?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tom, just looked at your pics in the Shelled section. Yes, definately a cooter & a yellow-bellied slider. Cooters are often shipped to pet shops (who dont know their arse from their elbow) & sold as YBS as the difference is either not noticed or they just assume it is a different patterned turtle. The same with Red-Bellied sliders, & Cumberland sliders.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Tom, just looked at your pics in the Shelled section. Yes, definately a cooter & a yellow-bellied slider. Cooters are often shipped to pet shops (who dont know their arse from their elbow) & sold as YBS as the difference is either not noticed or they just assume it is a different patterned turtle. The same with Red-Bellied sliders, & Cumberland sliders.


yeah thats what i thought, i don't mind how big they get coll i loves them and they will be staying with me forever no matter what, already planing their adult enclosure just depends on where i am at the time got a few plans thought up, b all acounts frank could out grow chip lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> yeah thats what i thought, i don't mind how big they get coll i loves them and they will be staying with me forever no matter what, already planing their adult enclosure just depends on where i am at the time got a few plans thought up, b all acounts frank could out grow chip lol


Oh aye, Cooters normally do get bigger than YBS. And as your YBS looks male & your Cooter looks female, it'll definately be that way!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh aye, Cooters normally do get bigger than YBS. And as your YBS looks male & your Cooter looks female, it'll definately be that way!


:no1:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> nice sig jaime


whoops was on the phone when i replied to col and missed this...thanks


feorag said:


> Morning! You are indeed first Ditta - I've been to the vets to get the boys' stitches out, but it was a wasted journey cos they've taken them out themselves! :roll: Dougal peed on my hand while we were trying to establish that he'd chewed his out though! :lol2:
> 
> I like the banner too Jaime - I really must get mine updated, but I seem to spend so much time doing nowt, that I haven't had time to do the banner! :lol2:


lol once you get started it will be done in no time:2thumb:


----------



## temerist

:welcome:hoes bitches:welcome:



and tom :2thumb:


----------



## ukphd

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Val. I have a lot of experience with many types of animals, but to work with big cats & primates would put me on cloud 9! What did you used to work with there?


I worked mainly with the primates, but also on the birds, and the presentation team (which back then was birds of prey, penguins and sealions). I was really lucky cos I got to move around so I also got time on the big cats and the ungulates. I loved it all! 

p.s. it's nancy, not val  but don't worry


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, I was at the sanctuary early today so never got chance to come on. On my way to go home, the car refused to start so then I had to wait over an hour for the recovery company to come out, he thinks its the heat plugs. I got home ok but the car refuses to start again:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, I was at the sanctuary early today so never got chance to come on. On my way to go home, the car refused to start so then I had to wait over an hour for the recovery company to come out, he thinks its the heat plugs. I got home ok but the car refuses to start again:bash:


poor shell at least you're home now


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> poor shell at least you're home now


 
Thats true Tom but it means Im stuck here until the car can be booked into the garage for repair:bash:

Steve had been stripping our bedroom walls today and Sydney was sat 3ft away from him the whole time just watching him:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Thats true Tom but it means Im stuck here until the car can be booked into the garage for repair:bash:
> 
> Steve had been stripping our bedroom walls today and Sydney was sat 3ft away from him the whole time just watching him:2thumb:


put your feet up woman :lol2:
you've worked wonders with that cat shell i bet you didn't think you'd be at this point so soon though.

i've been rearanging the bed room


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> put your feet up woman :lol2:
> you've worked wonders with that cat shell i bet you didn't think you'd be at this point so soon though.
> 
> i've been rearanging the bed room


 
Sydney is very slowly learning to trust and as long as the bannister is between us and him he will take treats and have his head touched.
Being stuck in Skelm is like being stuck in Outer Mongolia, I need the car:devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Sydney is very slowly learnibg to trust and as long as the bannister is between us and him he will take treats and have his head touched.
> Being stuck in Skelm is like being stuck in Outer Mongolia, I need the car:devil:


thats true you do live in the middle of no where


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Shell - poor car - and poor you, cos if you're anything like me (not really sure if we have a lot in common :whistling2 you'll be lost without a car!

Anyday Anne and I have been at my friend's all day helping her to write her Will - difficult situation and very complicated, but between us I think we've got her sorted and then I photographed all the things she's specifically leaving to friends so I know who to give them to cos I'm her Executrix.

In between that we managed to get to the local pub for lunch too! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear Shell - poor car - and poor you, cos if you're anything like me (not really sure if we have a lot in common :whistling2 you'll be lost without a car!
> 
> Anyday Anne and I have been at my friend's all day helping her to write her Will - difficult situation and very complicated, but between us I think we've got her sorted and then I photographed all the things she's specifically leaving to friends so I know who to give them to cos I'm her Executrix.
> 
> In between that we managed to get to the local pub for lunch too! :2thumb:


 
I really cant do without my car:bash: Hopefully Steve can get Thursday off work to get the car booked in to the garage.
I think I would rather have had my day than yours, sounds a bit morbid


----------



## Shell195

Weve been out today to buy 2 tiny leather headcollars and 2 lead ropes for Minnie and Milo who are both coloured ponies(dartmoor crosses by the sound of it), the stable has been sorted, so all we need now is a hayrack and the ponies.


----------



## _jake_

Hello all.


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Evening


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Hello all.


hey jake


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> I worked mainly with the primates, but also on the birds, and the presentation team (which back then was birds of prey, penguins and sealions). I was really lucky cos I got to move around so I also got time on the big cats and the ungulates. I loved it all!
> 
> p.s. it's nancy, not val  but don't worry


Oh buggar, sorry, I was trying to remember your name & I remembered Eileen calling someone Val. D'oh!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats true Tom but it means Im stuck here until the car can be booked into the garage for repair:bash:
> 
> Steve had been stripping our bedroom walls today and Sydney was sat 3ft away from him the whole time just watching him:2thumb:


Fabtastic news about Sidney & his Steve-watching! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Hello all.


Hiya jake : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

collin i'm getting exited about my little cooter female:blush:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh buggar, sorry, I was trying to remember your name & I remembered Eileen calling someone Val. D'oh!


:lol2: Val is Catastrophyrat!

For some obscure reason I always used to get you and Farmer Coope mixed up (was he called Joe? Can't remember cos haven't seen him about for ages), but I remember I either called you Joe or him Colin on more than one occasion! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> collin i'm getting exited about my little cooter female:blush:


Why? lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: Val is Catastrophyrat!
> 
> For some obscure reason I always used to get you and Farmer Coope mixed up (was he called Joe? Can't remember cos haven't seen him about for ages), but I remember I either called you Joe or him Colin on more than one occasion! :roll:


Ah yes, I have a vague recollection of that Jemima.......................... ONLY KIDDING!!! HAHA


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> collin i'm getting exited about my little cooter female:blush:


you kno that means summat else too dont you :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im shattered but cant be bothered going to bed as it means moving

Cute ratty banner Jai


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im shattered but cant be bothered going to bed as it means moving


haha i get that feeling a lot :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you kno that means summat else too dont you :whistling2:


Mmm, this needs further explanation me thinks.....


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Why? lol


because shes going to be big and beautifull, was looking at pictures of anythingwithashells cooter:flrt:



ami_j said:


> you kno that means summat else too dont you :whistling2:


does it:blush:



Shell195 said:


> Im shattered but cant be bothered going to bed as it means moving


i know that feeling :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im shattered but cant be bothered going to bed as it means moving
> 
> Cute ratty banner Jai


Aww stay & play with us! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> because shes going to be big and beautifull, was looking at pictures of anythingwithashells cooter:flrt:


Yes, Dawn has some beauties!


----------



## Amalthea

Did too many squats this evening... my butt cheeks hurt! *lol* Am off to bed!! Day off tomorrow, so I'll be around to harass you all then  Nighty night, everybody!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, this needs further explanation me thinks.....


lol 
Urban Dictionary: cooter :whistling2:


tomwilson said:


> because shes going to be big and beautifull, *was looking at pictures of anythingwithashells cooter*:flrt:
> 
> does it:blush:
> 
> 
> i know that feeling :lol2:


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Did too many squats this evening... my butt cheeks hurt! *lol* Am off to bed!! Day off tomorrow, so I'll be around to harass you all then  Nighty night, everybody!!


Arr, get Gary to massage them for you Jen hehe


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im shattered but cant be bothered going to bed as it means moving
> 
> Cute ratty banner Jai


thanks shell  i made jakes new banner too


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol
> Urban Dictionary: cooter :whistling2:


:lol2: you learn something new everyday! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> lol
> Urban Dictionary: cooter :whistling2:
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


 

This made me giggle too:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> This made me giggle too:lol2:


im sure she will be flattered :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol
> Urban Dictionary: cooter :whistling2:
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


just to clear my name here is anythingwithashells cooter
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e/635008-hieroglyphic-turtle.html#post7620124

and some of turtle jo's
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e/635008-hieroglyphic-turtle.html#post7615867

god soooo dirty minded :lol2:

who the hell called it a cooter


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> This made me giggle too:lol2:


Its just jaime's dirty mind! HAHAHAHAH


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> just to clear my name here is anythingwithashells cooter
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e/635008-hieroglyphic-turtle.html#post7620124
> 
> and some of turtle jo's
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e/635008-hieroglyphic-turtle.html#post7615867
> 
> god soooo dirty minded :lol2:
> 
> who the hell called it a cooter


LOL :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Its just jaime's dirty mind! HAHAHAHAH


no :C I didnt start calling it that lol im just passing on the knowledge that some people do :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> just to clear my name here is anythingwithashells cooter
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e/635008-hieroglyphic-turtle.html#post7620124
> 
> and some of turtle jo's
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e/635008-hieroglyphic-turtle.html#post7615867
> 
> god soooo dirty minded :lol2:
> 
> who the hell called it a cooter


Those two are great with turtles/terrapins, especially Jo!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Those two are great with turtles/terrapins, especially Jo!


i know thats why i picked her (i think jo is female) brain on my tutle thread, not on there often but hav alot of respect for her and also grahams knowledge


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!

How is everyone today? I've got a big meeting with my boss today so am feelign a wee bit stressed :gasp:





Zoo-Man said:


> Oh buggar, sorry, I was trying to remember your name & I remembered Eileen calling someone Val. D'oh!



No worries Fred, easily done  :lol2:



That ratty banner is great :2thumb: How do you guys all get such nice big signature banners? Whenever I try to add anything to mine it tells me I can't as I can only have one image so I spent ages editing the images into one, it wouldn't even let me add a "ticker" as well as the image.......


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/638875-various-cats-snow-bengal-female.html

maybe worth a look for some people?


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Those cooters are huge! :gasp: I think I need to show Barry the set up for Myrtle, just so that he can see that other people put the strangest things in their living rooms for their pets. I thought it didn't make me look quite so odd having 2 rat cages in one corner and a double viv on the fireplace! :lol2:

ETA: This is what I found when I went downstairs this morning after clocking on here! :lol2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/640496-tut-tut-naughty-rat.html#post7678647


----------



## ditta

this being on the day crew is so tiringggggggggggg.....i want my nighttimes back.......2 nights ive been in bed by 10pm and up at 6 have had my sleepers to help me and have slept 7 hours both nights:gasp:

but i miss my nights......chatting to you guys, chatting to cat in bed, playing with the bed creatures, watching the news all night, reading good books, it doesnt seem the same doing all these things in the day:gasp:

please........am i nocturnal?????????and can i become a day person again????????????:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> this being on the day crew is so tiringggggggggggg.....i want my nighttimes back.......2 nights ive been in bed by 10pm and up at 6 have had my sleepers to help me and have slept 7 hours both nights:gasp:
> 
> but i miss my nights......chatting to you guys, chatting to cat in bed, playing with the bed creatures, watching the news all night, reading good books, it doesnt seem the same doing all these things in the day:gasp:
> 
> please........am i nocturnal?????????and can i become a day person again????????????:lol2:


 


If you stop taking the sleepers Im sure you would soon revert to being nocturnal agin:whistling2:
I always used to be a morning person but as Ive got older I have reverted to being semi nocturnal, if I go to bed at 1.30 then I naturally wake up at 9.30 which suits me fine


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> If you stop taking the sleepers Im sure you would soon revert to being nocturnal agin:whistling2:
> I always used to be a mornign person but as Ive got older I have reverted to being semi nocturnal, if I go to bed at 1.30 then I naturally wake up at 9.30 which suits me fine


 but cat isnt nocturnal, and apparently she wants to spend time with me:whistling2:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh buggar, sorry, I was trying to remember your name & I remembered Eileen calling someone Val. D'oh!


that'll be me :lol2:
I realised a while ago that Eileen and myself kinda knew each other from years ago through the Somali and cat world and through a mutual friend


----------



## catastrophyrat

Zoo-Man said:


> Just been browsing the classifieds & noticed, the person selling those silly minchkin cats is JUSTDRAGONS, the person who has advertised so many litters of puppies in the last few months! Mmm...... :whistling2:


 am i wrong in the way i read it ? or is it a Tortie moggy mated by the Munchkin lad that is also for sale ? in other words pregnant ?!


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen  Kate sent me this...



> Hey, one of the women who came to view puppies on saturday was well impressed with my bracelet and bag charm. Said the person who made em should contact the chinese crested club as there is not much stuff u can buy for that breed!




Morning, everybody


----------



## Shell195

Me and Soph are getting a bus to the car shop to pick up 4 glow plugs and a spanner:gasp:
Wish me luck, its dangerous out there:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Good luck!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Hey, one of the women who came to view puppies on saturday was well impressed with my bracelet and bag charm. Said the person who made em should contact the chinese crested club as there is not much stuff u can buy for that breed!


Sounds a good idea, but I wouldn't know where to start! The problem is that I really would need orders to make them up cos charms are pretty expensive to buy in unless I know I can sell them. 

I've just seen some lovely fired glass pendants with dogs/wolves/cats/wildlife etc critters fired into the glass. They would make lovely plain pendants or beaded necklaces, but they're £4.99 each - so the same price as the large pewter charms, and a bit expensive to buy unless I can guarantee a sale.


----------



## Amalthea

I thought that'd be the case, but I thought it was a lovely comment, anyways, so I'd pass it on


----------



## feorag

Absolutely! I'm really delighted that someone else has liked them enough to comment.

I just wouldn't know where to start 'marketing' them though. Of course there's always ebay! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ebay is a good place to start  Maybe just use the pictures of Kate's and then make them to order from ebay


----------



## feorag

Yes, I'll have to think about that one, cos buying the charms one at a time makes them more expensive cos of the postage - my supplier doesn't charge me more if he sends 3 at a time, so it saves my buyers a little bit of money and because they come from America it would delay the posting out if someone bought the item cos it would take over a week to actually get it and buyer like their stuff posted out immediately.

Maybe I should order 3 of the most popular or rarer breeds and see how they go?

The thing about these charm bracelets is that if they don't sell with a particular charm on I can change the charm for another one that might sell, so I can advertise and change if one sells, but with a different charm on it - does that make sense? :crazy:


----------



## Amalthea

Makes total sense


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning all. Those cooters are huge! :gasp: I think I need to show Barry the set up for Myrtle, just so that he can see that other people put the strangest things in their living rooms for their pets. I thought it didn't make me look quite so odd having 2 rat cages in one corner and a double viv on the fireplace! :lol2:


aren't they beautifull eileen i think i may be the only person to actually be exited about my turtles growing into monsters, as you get alot of people who are surprised at how bing they get or wish they wouldn't get that big, but i think that is the wrong atitude to have when owning such a pet and i think it also shows a lack of research, when they get that big i plan on either an indoor or outdoor pond depending on where we are at the time.


----------



## ditta




----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs280.snc6/180875_124678974266914_107225686012243_144628_6848834_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
:lol2: ditta, you bored by any chance:whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

Me and Mark went out for lunch today as hes pulled a tendon in his arm at work, so hes got to take the rest of the week off because its not safe for him to be working. We went to chiquito and had 3 huge courses because it was 3 courses for £8.99 when we got home I lay down on the couch because I ate far too much :blush: and Tabitha decided she HAD to lie on my belly she headbutted me and kneaded me until I let her lay down so I took some pics of her face as she never normally lets my phone get that close to her face, she normally turns around!
















I forgot to turn the flash off :lol2:


----------



## ditta

tabitha oh tabitha how gorgeous you are:flrt:



shell...... me .......bored........nah..........what makes you think that..........:lol2:


----------



## ditta




----------



## ditta




----------



## ukphd

ditta said:


> image


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

bless my vets, they called up today and said they had some food and bedding for rats i could have  my mum went up for me and came back with three pouches of science selective for rats and some carefresh  carefresh will come in handy for my hospital cage 
only a few of the rats will eat the science selective though lol im hoping they will eat it as part of their mix...
had to laugh , we are defo the mad rat people now hehe even when i ring them up and say im bringing a rat in they know its me :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> Morning all!
> 
> How is everyone today? I've got a big meeting with my boss today so am feelign a wee bit stressed :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Fred, easily done  :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> That ratty banner is great :2thumb: How do you guys all get such nice big signature banners? Whenever I try to add anything to mine it tells me I can't as I can only have one image so I spent ages editing the images into one, it wouldn't even let me add a "ticker" as well as the image.......


thank you :blush: im really proud of it , some nice pics of special rats passed in there too


----------



## ditta

hoooooray for the mad lady's vet:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> hoooooray for the mad lady's vet:lol2:


oi! less of the mad off you ditta :lol2:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> bless my vets, they called up today and said they had some food and bedding for rats i could have  my mum went up for me and came back with three pouches of science selective for rats and some carefresh  carefresh will come in handy for my hospital cage
> only a few of the rats will eat the science selective though lol im hoping they will eat it as part of their mix...
> had to laugh , we are defo* the mad rat people* now hehe even when i ring them up and say im bringing a rat in they know its me :lol2:


 
not my words jai :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> not my words jai :lol2::lol2:


you not sposed to agree


----------



## Shell195

:lol2:Jai get used to being called a special name as it sticks:whistling2:
Me a mad cat lady:gasp: noooooo never:lol2:

Steve just took this of Kye fast asleep on the chair, cant you tell how aggressive he is:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

does he have a tendancy to lick windows shell?:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:Jai get used to being called a special name as it sticks:whistling2:
> Me a mad cat lady:gasp: noooooo never:lol2:
> 
> Steve just took this of Kye fast asleep on the chair, cant you tell how aggressive he is:whistling2:
> image


lol they didnt say it but i know they are thinking it :lol2:
oh my what a vicious looking dog
<3


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> does he have a tendancy to lick windows shell?:lol2:


 
He does look a bit erm..............................special, doesnt he:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> He does look a bit erm..............................special, doesnt he:lol2:


 very erm........................special:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Me and Mark went out for lunch today as hes pulled a tendon in his arm at work, so hes got to take the rest of the week off because its not safe for him to be working. We went to chiquito and had 3 huge courses because it was 3 courses for £8.99 when we got home I lay down on the couch because I ate far too much :blush: and Tabitha decided she HAD to lie on my belly she headbutted me and kneaded me until I let her lay down so I took some pics of her face as she never normally lets my phone get that close to her face, she normally turns around!
> image
> image
> I forgot to turn the flash off :lol2:
> image


 

Shes a very pretty lady:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

freekygeeky said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/638875-various-cats-snow-bengal-female.html
> 
> maybe worth a look for some people?


I'd avoid that member personally, something fishy about them (advertising a few litters of puppies in the last few months)


----------



## Zoo-Man

catastrophyrat said:


> am i wrong in the way i read it ? or is it a Tortie moggy mated by the Munchkin lad that is also for sale ? in other words pregnant ?!


You never know with that member!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> aren't they beautifull eileen i think i may be the only person to actually be exited about my turtles growing into monsters, as you get alot of people who are surprised at how bing they get or wish they wouldn't get that big, but i think that is the wrong atitude to have when owning such a pet and i think it also shows a lack of research, when they get that big i plan on either an indoor or outdoor pond depending on where we are at the time.


There are campaigns to end the importation of Yellow-Bellied Sliders/Cooters & other large turtles due to enormous amount of these in rescues & being dumped in ponds, lakes, etc. This is why Red-Eared Sliders are not allowed to be imported into Britain anymore. Its a shame, but I can see their point, as these animals are sold with the wrong info & care etc by pet shops, & are cheap to buy. I think Musk Turtles should be stocked more in place of the more common YBS, as Musks stay small.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:Jai get used to being called a special name as it sticks:whistling2:
> Me a mad cat lady:gasp: noooooo never:lol2:
> 
> Steve just took this of Kye fast asleep on the chair, cant you tell how aggressive he is:whistling2:
> image


Ooo, that dog should be muzzled Shell!!! :gasp:


----------



## ukphd

I'm so angry. Got home after long (and difficult) day at work - got in the house and cat's were being weird - sniffing at me (all 3 of them). Immediately realised I must have stepped in something. Checked out my brand new boots and they were covered in dog sh*t. Some inconsiderate bast**d has let their dog poop on my sodding gravel path AGAIN! As it was dark I didn't spot it. So now I've got to scrub my carpets, clean my boots (which are skeepskin and not washable!!) and clean the front step, and then tomorrow find the remnants of the poop and get rid of it. This isn't the first time we've had dog poop on the gravel path and it always looks the same so I'm wondering if it's the same dog....
:devil:


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> I'm so angry. Got home after long (and difficult) day at work - got in the house and cat's were being weird - sniffing at me (all 3 of them). Immediately realised I must have stepped in something. Checked out my brand new boots and they were covered in dog sh*t. Some inconsiderate bast**d has let theit dog poop on my sodding gravel path AGAIN! As it was dark I didn't spot it. So now I've got to scrub my carpets, clean my boots (which are skeepskin and not washable!!) and clean the front step, and then tomorrow find the remnants of the poop and get rid of it. This isn't the first time we've had dog poop on the gravel path and it always looks the same so I'm wondering if it's the same dog....
> :devil:


:bash: some people need slapping


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> I'm so angry. Got home after long (and difficult) day at work - got in the house and cat's were being weird - sniffing at me (all 3 of them). Immediately realised I must have stepped in something. Checked out my brand new boots and they were covered in dog sh*t. Some inconsiderate bast**d has let theit dog poop on my sodding gravel path AGAIN! As it was dark I didn't spot it. So now I've got to scrub my carpets, clean my boots (which are skeepskin and not washable!!) and clean the front step, and then tomorrow find the remnants of the poop and get rid of it. This isn't the first time we've had dog poop on the gravel path and it always looks the same so I'm wondering if it's the same dog....
> :devil:


Thats a bloody pain in the arse! Some people! :devil:


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> :bash: some people need slapping





Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a bloody pain in the arse! Some people! :devil:


I know! I don't let my animals crap on other people's property - some people are so bloody ignorant. I don't get quite as wound up by it if I spot it in the daylight as I can avoid it/remove it, but it's not quite so easy to remove it from my carpet! :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> There are campaigns to end the importation of Yellow-Bellied Sliders/Cooters & other large turtles due to enormous amount of these in rescues & being dumped in ponds, lakes, etc. This is why Red-Eared Sliders are not allowed to be imported into Britain anymore. Its a shame, but I can see their point, as these animals are sold with the wrong info & care etc by pet shops, & are cheap to buy. I think Musk Turtles should be stocked more in place of the more common YBS, as Musks stay small.


i disagree withbanning importation i just think they should carry a higher price tag like torts do


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i disagree withbanning importation i just think they should carry a higher price tag like torts do


why import them , we should be working towards more captive breeding tbh


----------



## Shell195

Nancy why not invest in a small cheap cctv camera and get the culprit on film, you will then know who it is thats allowing their dog to foul. I hate it when people dont pick up poop normally let alone people letting their dog mess on other peoples property:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> why import them , we should be working towards more captive breeding tbh


fair point jaime, that would also help in driving the price up too


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> why import them , we should be working towards more captive breeding tbh


I'd guess its because they are so cheap to import, & because there may not be enough people with fully grown mature terrapins to breed to supply the UK pet trade.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I'd guess its because they are so cheap to import, & because there may not be enough people with fully grown mature terrapins to breed to supply the UK pet trade.


true but their cheapness has been their downfall. banning importation and getting captive breeding going would surely be the best thing for them. seems like alot that are bought are being dumped or rehomed so maybe its time to shake the demand up a bit, make people unable to just buy a cute baby for 15 quid. if people did their research i bet the demand would be alot lower


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> true but their cheapness has been their downfall. banning importation and getting captive breeding going would surely be the best thing for them. seems like alot that are bought are being dumped or rehomed so maybe its time to shake the demand up a bit, make people unable to just buy a cute baby for *15 quid*. if people did their research i bet the demand would be alot lower


i've seen them for £5, one problem is that if a turtle farm was to set up inside the EU then they could still undercut any of our breeders


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i've seen them for £5, one problem is that if a turtle farm was to set up inside the EU then they could still undercut any of our breeders


ive seen grown on adults for a fiver and ive seen people begging to have them taken off their hands lol 
wholesale is always going to win out really , what really needs to happen is for more pet shops to sell them responsibly and more buyers to have a clue...its not happened so far so im guessing it never will


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i've seen them for £5, one problem is that if a turtle farm was to set up inside the EU then they could still undercut any of our breeders


Its generally the US where they are imported from


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Its generally the US where they are imported from


i know coll it was theortical because i'f we banned there importation i would most likely be banned from anywhere outside of the EU so if one was set up inside the EU they could still under cut any domestic breeders


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i know coll it was theortical because i'f we banned there importation i would most likely be banned from anywhere outside of the EU so if one was set up inside the EU they could still under cut any domestic breeders


Ah right. I agree with you, as its the same with tortoises. The vast majority of tortoises sold in pet shops are captive farmed imports from Slovenia & the like. Shops can buy them from as little as £50 a tortoise.


----------



## Charlibob

ditta said:


> tabitha oh tabitha how gorgeous you are:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> shell...... me .......bored........nah..........what makes you think that..........:lol2:





Shell195 said:


> Shes a very pretty lady:flrt:


Shes lovely and very cuddly :flrt:
Shes currently curled up in her new sleeping bag, went into primark today and they had kids sleeping bags but made out of fleece so like a zipped up fleece blanket, they were reduced to £1 so I got one for her and she loves it! Its quite big too I got inside it and comes up to my neck!


----------



## feorag

Charli - gorgeous photos of Tabitha!! :2thumb:

Ditta - you definitely were bored today weren't you? 

Jaime, unlike Shell I'm not known as "the mad cat lady" I'm know as "Catwoman!" :lol2:

Shell that photo of Kai is brilliant!! :2thumb: definitely looks like a window licker though! :lol:

Nancy, people who don't clear up after their dog make me sick too :bash: Maybe you should keep a look out to see if you can find whose doing it. Then you follow them home to where they live and every time they poop on your gravel, you pick it up, take it to their house and throw it on their path! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Charli - gorgeous photos of Tabitha!! :2thumb:
> 
> Ditta - you definitely were bored today weren't you?
> 
> *Jaime, unlike Shell I'm not known as "the mad cat lady" I'm know as "Catwoman!"* :lol2:
> 
> Shell that photo of Kai is brilliant!! :2thumb: definitely looks like a window licker though! :lol:
> 
> Nancy, people who don't clear up after their dog make me sick too :bash: Maybe you should keep a look out to see if you can find whose doing it. Then you follow them home to where they live and every time they poop on your gravel, you pick it up, take it to their house and throw it on their path! :2thumb:


do you have the costume to match?:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Only when I go out at night! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> do you have the costume to match?:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen that is the other name Im known as which is fascinating as I have lots of dogs too:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Only when I go out at night! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

well Atari is sulking behind the sofa now hes just had where his eye was cleaned and flushed and then given meds..guess which bit he screamed most about *sigh* i wouldnt even mind its banana flavoured


----------



## Zoo-Man

Indy went for her second vaccination & for microchipping today. Jees, she yelped at being vaccinated, but she bloody screamed when she was microchipped! I hate the sound of dogs yelping! I think I was almost as traumatised as she was!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Indy went for her second vaccination & for microchipping today. Jees, she yelped at being vaccinated, but she bloody screamed when she was microchipped! I hate the sound of dogs yelping! I think I was almost as traumatised as she was!


bless her, those microchip needles are big


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> bless her, those microchip needles are big


They're awful aren't they! I've seen adult German Shepards & Rottweilers yelp at being microchipped, so no wonder poor Indy screamed!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> They're awful aren't they! I've seen adult German Shepards & Rottweilers yelp at being microchipped, so no wonder poor Indy screamed!


cant remember how casey reacted to it , dont think it bothered him awfully but then they have a good pain threshold staffys


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> cant remember how casey reacted to it , dont think it bothered him awfully but then they have a good pain threshold staffys


Aye, thats true


----------



## _jake_

Hey guys! Whats occurin'?


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Hey guys! Whats occurin'?


Hiya Jake, not much occuring here. What about you?


----------



## ami_j

:devil::devil::devil:
The Agile Rat - Store
:lol2:

sure Atari would love this:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :devil::devil::devil:
> The Agile Rat - Store
> :lol2:
> 
> sure Atari would love this:whistling2:


:lol2: bloody hell, what will they think of next!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: bloody hell, what will they think of next!


they have hats too! a pirate one...hmmmm


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: @ rattie clothes


----------



## _jake_

Im good thanks Colin. Still upset that Kia's gone but Jaimes helping me get through it!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Im good thanks Colin. Still upset that Kia's gone but Jaimes helping me get through it!


Eh??? Kia's gone??? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: @ rattie clothes


i want the ratty santa suit , i bet i could get Dylan or Ninja to wear it :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Eh??? Kia's gone??? :gasp:


Long story, basically she went to live with my dad (breeder) and all was fine untill one of the dogs suddenly turned on her so has now gone to live with a friend of theirs. So gutted.


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Long story, basically she went to live with my dad (breeder) and all was fine untill one of the dogs suddenly turned on her so has now gone to live with a friend of theirs. So gutted.


Oh no, sorry to hear that matey!


----------



## Shell195

Thats very sad, why couldnt you keep her?


----------



## Shell195

As you know we are getting 2 ponies, their story gets sadder  The farmer has taken them off the moors and is only feeding them haylage and he wont let the lady involved in their rescue give them any other food. She says they are riddled in worms,have massive amounts of rain scald and are extremly thin. They are between 6 and 8 months old and the little filly could be even younger. Poor, poor babies, nasty horrid farmer:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> As you know we are getting 2 ponies, their story gets sadder  The farmer has taken them off the moors and is only feeding them haylage and he wont let the lady involved in their rescue give them any other food. She says they are riddled in worms,have massive amounts of rain scald and are extremly thin. They are between 6 and 8 months old and the little filly could be even younger. Poor, poor babies, nasty horrid farmer:bash:


What an arse! Such young ponies need good nutrition to grow strong & healthy! Poor ponies, the sooner they arrive at Woodlands, the better!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Thats very sad, why couldnt you keep her?


jake wanted me to answer this one (its still pretty hard for him) 
it was due to his mums ill health and he really had no say in the matter  
at least at his dads he thought he might see her each weekend but now thats unlikely..poor kid


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> jake wanted me to answer this one (its still pretty hard for him)
> it was due to his mums ill health and he really had no say in the matter
> at least at his dads he thought he might see her each weekend but now thats unlikely..poor kid


i'd be gutted as well, sorry about whas happend jake, but atleast you know where she is eh. how are your dads mates about you going to see her.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> jake wanted me to answer this one (its still pretty hard for him)
> it was due to his mums ill health and he really had no say in the matter
> at least at his dads he thought he might see her each weekend but now thats unlikely..poor kid


Aww thats a real shame!


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> jake wanted me to answer this one (its still pretty hard for him)
> it was due to his mums ill health and he really had no say in the matter
> at least at his dads he thought he might see her each weekend but now thats unlikely..poor kid


 
Awww, sorry about this Jake, its so hard living with someone elses rules. I hope things get better for you soon x

Night all xx


----------



## ami_j

tis indeed 
night shell


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Awww, sorry about this Jake, its so hard living with someone elses rules. I hope things get better for you soon x
> 
> Night all xx


night shell


----------



## _jake_

I'll be alright, im getting through it. I have roxys kittens to look forward too *sarcasm*.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Awww, sorry about this Jake, its so hard living with someone elses rules. I hope things get better for you soon x
> 
> Night all xx


Goodnight Shell x


----------



## tomwilson

jake you're on the phib section a fair bit aren't you do you know much about using expanding foam or any good threads


----------



## _jake_

Just search the forum Tom! Quite a few viv tutorials and such.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Just search the forum Tom! Quite a few viv tutorials and such.


will do had a look in habitat but i could only find posts where it had been used nohing that really described its use


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Nancy why not invest in a small cheap cctv camera and get the culprit on film, you will then know who it is thats allowing their dog to foul. I hate it when people dont pick up poop normally let alone people letting their dog mess on other peoples property:bash:





feorag said:


> Nancy, people who don't clear up after their dog make me sick too :bash: Maybe you should keep a look out to see if you can find whose doing it. Then you follow them home to where they live and every time they poop on your gravel, you pick it up, take it to their house and throw it on their path! :2thumb:



Thanks - I actually have a small cctv camera that we bought to use to monitor the tortoises' outdoor enclosure but the range wasn't long enough. I reckon it would work on the front as it's not as far. The only thing is how I record it? This one just does a live feed into the TV and I'm not there all the time (nor do I want to sit there watching it all day :lol2.



ami_j said:


> :devil::devil::devil:
> The Agile Rat - Store
> :lol2:
> 
> sure Atari would love this:whistling2:


:lol2:



_jake_ said:


> Im good thanks Colin. Still upset that Kia's gone but Jaimes helping me get through it!


I'm so sorry - that must be so hard


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Ive just seen this #*20* (*permalink*) and replied, cheeky git:bash:


----------



## feorag

Morning all


_jake_ said:


> Im good thanks Colin. Still upset that Kia's gone but Jaimes helping me get through it!


I'm so sorry about Kia Jake, as everyone says it's extremely hard living under someone else's rules - as a child I was never allowed to have a dog and that was all I ever wanted in my life. I was 18 before I got one and an adult and as soon as I got a home of my own I got 2 more (and hamsters, and gerbils and a budgie!!) Be patient - soon you'll be able to have what you want. 


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: @ rattie clothes


Me too! ::lol2:


Shell195 said:


> As you know we are getting 2 ponies, their story gets sadder  The farmer has taken them off the moors and is only feeding them haylage and he wont let the lady involved in their rescue give them any other food. She says they are riddled in worms,have massive amounts of rain scald and are extremly thin. They are between 6 and 8 months old and the little filly could be even younger. Poor, poor babies, nasty horrid farmer:bash:


Shell, that's appalling - if he's not paying for it why is be begrudging the help? It just doesn't make sense? 


Shell195 said:


> Morning all. Ive just seen this #*20* (*permalink*) and replied, cheeky git:bash:


I've just read the post, but haven't been on the thread yet, it's next on my list in User CP. Cheeky git is the right word, but isn't he is the expert on animal care! Isn't he the one whose answer to every single ailment in carnivores posted on here is to feed BARF? Well it is since he decided to do it! :roll:

ETA: I've just been updating on the Most Popular dogs in America thread and saw the link that Charlie posted to "cats in hats" (only in America :roll, but I had to laugh at the Sphynx in the wig and the persian dressed up like Carmen Miranda - I haven't looked at them all yet, but I lol'd at those! http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/38689...ts_and_animals/displaymode/1247/?beginSlide=1


----------



## ditta

afternoon:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon Ditta


----------



## ditta

just been to feed cats rabbits...........bloody hell its cold brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shell195

Im fed up, Steve is in a really bad mood as he cant get the last glow plug off the car to change it.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Im fed up, Steve is in a really bad mood as he cant get the last glow plug off the car to change it.


 cat is at work but keeps ringing me in a foul mood cos her car failed its mot, as if its my bloody fault!!!!!!!!!! but my phone bill needs paying, shes been payed today and SHES AT BLOODY WORK , WORKING, DOING MORE IMPORTANT THINGS THAN PAYING MY PHONE BILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oooooppps :gasp:


----------



## ukphd

I'm fed up too.

Just went to change the bin and the bottom fell out of the bin bag, leaving all the rubbish inside the bin. Not a major prob but meant having to fish out all the rubbish by hand (including litter mess, and all the remnants of cloths used to clear up the dog mess last night). Put it all in new bin bag, bleached the bin, picked up new bag to take it out - bottom fell out again! :gasp:
So got another one, checked the bottom this time and realised it hadn't been properly sealed so made a knot in the bottom. Transferred all the rubbish again, mopped the floor, picked up bag to take it out - knot undid and rubbish went everywhere :whip:

So by now all the biodegradable litter bags have split and there's cat crap and god knows what all over the place!

So one last try, tied a better knot in another bag and cleared up all over again!

I'm not having a very good few days! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry Nancy, was it really bad of me to lol when I read your post? :grin1:

I realise that sort of thing is only funny when it isn't happening to you, so I'm afraid I lol'd! :blush:

Shell, sorry Steve's having problems with your glow plugs! Has he managed to get it off yet?

Ditta - get your phone bill paid!


----------



## ditta

i havnt got any money eileen hence why cat is payig it she got paid today, i dont get paid til monday


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> I'm fed up too.
> 
> Just went to change the bin and the bottom fell out of the bin bag, leaving all the rubbish inside the bin. Not a major prob but meant having to fish out all the rubbish by hand (including litter mess, and all the remnants of cloths used to clear up the dog mess last night). Put it all in new bin bag, bleached the bin, picked up new bag to take it out - bottom fell out again! :gasp:
> So got another one, checked the bottom this time and realised it hadn't been properly sealed so made a knot in the bottom. Transferred all the rubbish again, mopped the floor, picked up bag to take it out - knot undid and rubbish went everywhere :whip:
> 
> So by now all the biodegradable litter bags have split and there's cat crap and god knows what all over the place!
> 
> So one last try, tied a better knot in another bag and cleared up all over again!
> 
> I'm not having a very good few days! :lol2:


 
Ooops, Im glad Im not the only one having a bad day:bash:




ditta said:


> i havnt got any money eileen hence why cat is payig it she got paid today, i dont get paid til monday


 
Tell Cat if she doesnt pay your phone bill she wont be able to talk to you as they will cut your phone off:whistling2:

Im so fed up I havent even got dressed yet  No car means no work for me!


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i havnt got any money eileen hence why cat is payig it she got paid today, i dont get paid til monday


Poor you - Shell's right - if Cat doesn't pay your bill then she can't talk to you! is your phone bill not the same as your internet provider then?


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Poor you - Shell's right - if Cat doesn't pay your bill then she can't talk to you! is your phone bill not the same as your internet provider then?


 no my mobile is vodaphone and internet is sky, its already been restricted so i cant phone out .....i hate not having me phone, she keeps ringing then putting the phone down annoyed but i cant ring her back to shout cos its been cvut offfffffffff,

i know shes stressing but im poorly too, i got cold and sore throat, now she wants me to go out and put her motorbike on charge!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ive got no coffy, no milk and no carrrrrrr, and im pooooorlyyyyyy


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> no my mobile is vodaphone and internet is sky, its already been restricted so i cant phone out .....i hate not having me phone, she keeps ringing then putting the phone down annoyed but i cant ring her back to shout cos its been cvut offfffffffff,
> 
> i know shes stressing but im poorly too, i got cold and sore throat, now she wants me to go out and put her motorbike on charge!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ive got no coffy, no milk and no carrrrrrr, and im pooooorlyyyyyy


 


Poor you ditta,it doesnt make me feel any better though:bash:


----------



## ditta

has he tried wd40 on the plug................just a thought :whistling2:

has he tried tightening it a little then trying to loosen it?

heating it?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> has he tried wd40 on the plug................just a thought :whistling2:


 
Its not the spark plugs its the glow plugs and WD40 wont work, nothing works as he cant get the last plug out.
The diesel overflow has disintegrated in his hands so he needs new parts but all his friends are at work so he has no way of getting to anywhere to get the parts he needs, the local places dont stock them:devil:


----------



## ditta

oh shit.......................i hate cars:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Those sphynx kitties in hats look SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Not. Impressed! *giggles*

That's horrible about the ponies, Shell 

Jake, what happened??


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Sorry Nancy, was it really bad of me to lol when I read your post? :grin1:
> 
> I realise that sort of thing is only funny when it isn't happening to you, so I'm afraid I lol'd! :blush:





Shell195 said:


> Ooops, Im glad Im not the only one having a bad day:bash:


That's ok - I phoned the OH up to rant at him and he burst out laughing saying it was like something out of a laurel and hardy sketch! In hindsight it is quite amusing actually :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Remember me telling you about the TV commercial and Tom Tom! The trainers have just asked me if they can either bother him for 3 weeks to train or come here and train him:gasp: They will teach him sit,down,stay and place, here is there website so you can see all the films and commercial they have trained animals for. They have told me that they only use positive training methods and use food as a reward

www.birdsandanimals.com


----------



## Amalthea

If they come to you, I don't see why not.....


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> If they come to you, I don't see why not.....


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. If they come to you you'll be able to step in if you think things aren't going ok or whatever.


----------



## saxon

Shell195 said:


> As you know we are getting 2 ponies, their story gets sadder  The farmer has taken them off the moors and is only feeding them haylage and he wont let the lady involved in their rescue give them any other food. She says they are riddled in worms,have massive amounts of rain scald and are extremly thin. They are between 6 and 8 months old and the little filly could be even younger. Poor, poor babies, nasty horrid farmer:bash:


My Haides was in the same condition when we got him in December last year from a similar situation. They can't feed anything other than haylage though as their little tums aren't ready for it yet. When you do get them be very careful how you introduce new foods it can/will upset their stomachs. I introed a little beet with grass nuts to start with but even that upset his tummy. They are hardy ponies and can live on really crap grazing/foods as long as there is enough of it.
They tell you they are going to be shot but are in 'good health' when you get them though they are in a terrible condition.
Haides had mud fever upto his armpits, rain scald all over his back and flanks and was upto 40-50% underweight........the good thing is they do come round.
Haides is a dream to work with, the most friendly boy and will let anyone ride him now.
He does however have to be watched for recurrence of mud fever and rain scald in bad weather so he's not wintered out this year. Hopefully he will have grown out of it by next winter.


----------



## Shell195

saxon said:


> My Haides was in the same condition when we got him in December last year from a similar situation. They can't feed anything other than haylage though as their little tums aren't ready for it yet. When you do get them be very careful how you introduce new foods it can/will upset their stomachs. I introed a little beet with grass nuts to start with but even that upset his tummy. They are hardy ponies and can live on really crap grazing/foods as long as there is enough of it.
> They tell you they are going to be shot but are in 'good health' when you get them though they are in a terrible condition.
> Haides had mud fever upto his armpits, rain scald all over his back and flanks and was upto 40-50% underweight........the good thing is they do come round.
> Haides is a dream to work with, the most friendly boy and will let anyone ride him now.
> He does however have to be watched for recurrence of mud fever and rain scald in bad weather so he's not wintered out this year. Hopefully he will have grown out of it by next winter.


 
The rescue lady suggested we fed them Hay,http://www.dodsonandhorrell.com/products/horse-ranges/breeding/foal-creep-pellets.html and sugarbeet , dont you think this is a good idea? The filly is very young and they think she was orphaned when her mum was killed


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Those sphynx kitties in hats look SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Not. Impressed! *giggles*??


I lol'd at most of them cos none of them looked particularly impressed by it! The second cat in was a Somali and he looked furious. The persian just looked miserable! :lol2:



ukphd said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. If they come to you you'll be able to step in if you think things aren't going ok or whatever.


I agree with Jen and Nancy, Shell - as long as you are present during the training, then I wouldn't have a problem with it at all, but I wouldn't do it if I couldn't be there watching over him.


----------



## Amalthea

Do persians ever look happy, though? *lol*


----------



## feorag

No, they don't! It's a natural expression they have - misery! :lol2:

I've looked at that website Shell and most of their stuff seems to be for American films and TV programmes.


----------



## Amalthea

They did Eight Below!!!!! They must be good *nods* And Enchanted!!


----------



## Shell195

Im still undecided as Im not sure Tom Tom would actually enjoy it


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Im still undecided as Im not sure Tom Tom would actually enjoy it


 tbh shell i would be a little scared for little tomtom i know i dont know him very well, but it just doesnt seem .......erm...right to train a cat.....maybe im wrong, i dunno, i know my dogs have been trained but only for their own good, they dont do, gimme paw, just seems for our entertainment, they sit, stay, lie, and wait oh and speak but that is for their welfare not mine...........cats well thats a different thing again innit, yes ors fetch balls n such but off their own back......

ive had pills btw if i dont make sense:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i think youtubes gone crazy how is a lady crushing water mellons between her tighs related to expanding foam:crazy:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> They did Eight Below!!!!! They must be good *nods* And Enchanted!!


so they would be the people who wanted to train our goats then? But they didn't want to buy them!

Did you see it was on telly last weekend, Jen?? 


ditta said:


> tbh shell i would be a little scared for little tomtom i know i dont know him very well, but it just doesnt seem .......erm...right to train a cat.....maybe im wrong, i dunno, i know my dogs have been trained but only for their own good, they dont do, gimme paw, just seems for our entertainment, they sit, stay, lie, and wait oh and speak but that is for their welfare not mine...........cats well thats a different thing again innit, yes ors fetch balls n such but off their own back......
> 
> ive had pills btw if i dont make sense:lol2:


Eh??? :crazy: 


tomwilson said:


> i think youtubes gone crazy how is a lady crushing water mellons between her tighs related to expanding foam:crazy:


I've no idea, but if you find out please enlighten me! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> so they would be the people who wanted to train our goats then? But they didn't want to buy them!
> 
> Did you see it was on telly last weekend, Jen??
> Eh??? :crazy:
> I've no idea, but if you find out please enlighten me! :lol2:


well i tried very hard eileen i must have watched it at least 10 times and couldn't see any expanding foam in sight
















just kiddin i only watched it 2:blush:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Happy Birthday Jake


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAKE:flrt:*


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> so they would be the people who wanted to train our goats then? But they didn't want to buy them!
> 
> Did you see it was on telly last weekend, Jen??
> Eh??? :crazy:


Nope, but I own it, so it's ok *lol*

I trained my kitty at home "tricks" he knew sit, stay, shake, bed, and I'm sure there were others (oh, and he fetched, too). He was a clever boy!!

Went to see Black Swan tonight... Not entirely sure what I think of it. But I am off to bed now *lol* Nighty night xx


----------



## tomwilson

happy birthday jake


----------



## _jake_

Thnx guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY jAKEY! : victory:


----------



## ukphd

Happy Birthday Jake! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Quite a nice morning here, bit of sun, bit of cloud, not a bit of frost - so that's good! :2thumb:

Happy Birthday Jake - how old does that make you now! Likely still young enough to be my grandson! :roll2: PMSL!!











ETA: Just received these latest photos of Darcey - she now weighs in at 8lb 7½oz! :2thumb:

























That's the weirdest thing - the centre photograph I uploaded the other way around (in portrait mode) and Photobucket is showing it the way I've uploaded it on their website and yet is showing it here in landscape mode - how's that?? :crazy:


----------



## ditta

darcy is a bloody stunner eileen

anyway sister friday hooorraaayyyyy see yous later:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Thank you Ditta - enjoy Sister Friday! :lol2:

Well the mystery is solved cos the photograph is in portrait mode now,but wasn't when I posted it - how weird is that? :crazy:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm still seeing it in landscape  She's gorgeous, regardless!!!

*Happy Birthday, Jake!!!*


----------



## feorag

That's even odderer! :crazy:


----------



## _jake_

Thanks for the Birthday wishes! I can officially refuse to go to college! WOOOOO lol


----------



## Shell195

Darcy is a beautiful baby:flrt: I can see her in portrait too:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I just caught Louis marking Diesel  He was doing it in bed this morning, too, but he is more likely to when everybody's snuggling... He just walked up to Diesel and rubbed himself all along him! 

I see it in portrait now *lol*


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes! I can officially refuse to go to college! WOOOOO lol


dont you dare boyo lol


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/639564-ginger-going-back-vets-again-2.html

can anyone help me in Re to food or medicine?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thank you Ditta - enjoy Sister Friday! :lol2:
> 
> Well the mystery is solved cos the photograph is in portrait mode now,but wasn't when I posted it - how weird is that? :crazy:


The gremlins are at it again Eileen!!! 

Darcey is a real cutey!


----------



## Shell195

Do you think hes finally realised hes home:flrt:
Both taken on Sophies bed


----------



## ami_j

hey guys forgot to show you my crimbo pressie off a friend  really cheered me up but i also laughed for hours 
BrownTrout Calendars | Rats 2011 Square Wall Calendar 2011 Calendar


----------



## Shell195

I hate dogs bred like this:bash:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/641707-shar-pei-puppies.html


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I just caught Louis marking Diesel  He was doing it in bed this morning, too, but he is more likely to when everybody's snuggling... He just walked up to Diesel and rubbed himself all along him!


Obviously claiming Diesel as his! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> The gremlins are at it again Eileen!!!
> 
> Darcey is a real cutey!


It's all very strange Colin no doubt about that and thank you for the comment about my granddaughter!

As I've said earlier she does get her looks from her mother, who got hers from her mother! :whistling2:



ami_j said:


> hey guys forgot to show you my crimbo pressie off a friend  really cheered me up but i also laughed for hours
> BrownTrout Calendars | Rats 2011 Square Wall Calendar*2011 Calendar


Jaime - did you know through vistaprint on line you can make your own calendar with your own photos?

I've done it now for the last 6 years or so. I wait until the offer for a free one comes up and set it up then. You only pay for the typesetting and postage which is about £7. The quality is excellent and you can fill in all your own special dates etc and set the whole thing up the way you want, backgrounds etc. 

You get a professional calendar but with all your photos. I've given them as pressies too - I just order one at a time on the free offer and get them all free. Gonna make one for Wednesday Anne for Christmas cos next year we will have been bessie mates for 40 years, so it'll be 40 years of friendship and I'm gonna go back through all my albums and get 12 photos taken over the last 40 years! 

This is last years - look at all those March birthday!!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Forgot to sat thtmy car still isnt fixed:bash: Going to see a cheap run a round tomorrow which will see us through until April when we can get a better one.

Found out today that although our ponies are under cover they are stood in a foot of s*it and the farmer is feeding them sileage(cattle food) not haylage. Roll on Tuesday


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I just caught Louis marking Diesel  He was doing it in bed this morning, too, but he is more likely to when everybody's snuggling... He just walked up to Diesel and rubbed himself all along him!
> 
> I see it in portrait now *lol*


 
I love it when cats do this, Dennis scents all his dogs:lol2:



ami_j said:


> hey guys forgot to show you my crimbo pressie off a friend  really cheered me up but i also laughed for hours
> BrownTrout Calendars | Rats 2011 Square Wall Calendar*2011 Calendar


 
Cute calender:flrt:


feorag said:


> Obviously claiming Diesel as his! :lol2:
> 
> It's all very strange Colin no doubt about that and thank you for the comment about my granddaughter!
> 
> As I've said earlier she does get her looks from her mother, who got hers from her mother! :whistling2:
> 
> Jaime - did you know through vistaprint on line you can make your own calendar with your own photos?
> 
> I've done it now for the last 6 years or so. I wait until the offer for a free one comes up and set it up then. You only pay for the typesetting and postage which is about £7. The quality is excellent and you can fill in all your own special dates etc and set the whole thing up the way you want, backgrounds etc.
> 
> You get a professional calendar but with all your photos. I've given them as pressies too - I just order one at a time on the free offer and get them all free. Gonna make one for Wednesday Anne for Christmas cos next year we will have been bessie mates for 40 years, so it'll be 40 years of friendship and I'm gonna go back through all my albums and get 12 photos taken over the last 40 years!
> 
> This is last years - look at all those March birthday!!! :gasp:
> 
> image


 
What a good idea:2thumb: Im glad my family dont all have birthdays in one month:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Obviously claiming Diesel as his! :lol2:
> 
> It's all very strange Colin no doubt about that and thank you for the comment about my granddaughter!
> 
> As I've said earlier she does get her looks from her mother, who got hers from her mother! :whistling2:
> 
> Jaime - did you know through vistaprint on line you can make your own calendar with your own photos?
> 
> I've done it now for the last 6 years or so. I wait until the offer for a free one comes up and set it up then. You only pay for the typesetting and postage which is about £7. The quality is excellent and you can fill in all your own special dates etc and set the whole thing up the way you want, backgrounds etc.
> 
> You get a professional calendar but with all your photos. I've given them as pressies too - I just order one at a time on the free offer and get them all free. Gonna make one for Wednesday Anne for Christmas cos next year we will have been bessie mates for 40 years, so it'll be 40 years of friendship and I'm gonna go back through all my albums and get 12 photos taken over the last 40 years!
> 
> This is last years - look at all those March birthday!!! :gasp:
> 
> image


ooooo i like that  might have to have a go at that...


Shell195 said:


> Forgot to sat thtmy car still isnt fixed:bash: Going to see a cheap run a round tomorrow which will see us through until April when we can get a better one.
> 
> Found out today that although our ponies are under cover they are stood in a foot of s*it and the farmer is feeding them sileage(cattle food) not haylage. Roll on Tuesday


:bash::bash::bash:



Shell195 said:


> I love it when cats do this, Dennis scents all his dogs:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute calender:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> What a good idea:2thumb: Im glad my family dont all have birthdays in one month:lol2:


isnt it  the pics are lovely

can anyone see why it made me laugh tho :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> ooooo i like that  might have to have a go at that...
> 
> :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> isnt it  the pics are lovely
> 
> can anyone see why it made me laugh tho :whistling2:


 
The front cover is a mouse:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> The front cover is a mouse:whistling2:


yup :lol2: made me laugh enough that they put a mouse in there ,let alone that they picked it for the front:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Do you think hes finally realised hes home:flrt:
> Both taken on Sophies bed
> image
> image


Oh Shell, he's stunning! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hey guys forgot to show you my crimbo pressie off a friend  really cheered me up but i also laughed for hours
> BrownTrout Calendars | Rats 2011 Square Wall Calendar*2011 Calendar


What a nice rat on the front eh? :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Forgot to sat thtmy car still isnt fixed:bash: Going to see a cheap run a round tomorrow which will see us through until April when we can get a better one.
> 
> Found out today that although our ponies are under cover they are stood in a foot of s*it and the farmer is feeding them sileage(cattle food) not haylage. Roll on Tuesday


Bloody hell, what is that farmer thinking! The sooner they are brought to Woodlands, the better!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Do you think hes finally realised hes home:flrt:
> Both taken on Sophies bed
> image
> image


Saw these on Sophie's FB..... They're brilliant!!!! :flrt:



ami_j said:


> hey guys forgot to show you my crimbo pressie off a friend  really cheered me up but i also laughed for hours
> BrownTrout Calendars | Rats 2011 Square Wall Calendar*2011 Calendar



Nice "rat" :lol2:


feorag said:


> Obviously claiming Diesel as his! :lol2:
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/calendar-1.jpg


Only took him a year and a half!!!! :whistling2: Shoulda been taking care of his baby brother AGES ago! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I love it when cats do this, Dennis scents all his dogs:lol2:


The only one that regularly marks Diesel is Bindi, surprisingly enough. He is very much her bitch! :lol2: Diesel likes small, strong, dominant women! :whistling2: This morning in bed, I had Diesel on my left side, Lou on my chest, and Bindi on my right. Was lovely...... MAY be why I laid awake for ages and didn't get up til about 11:30 :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> The front cover is a mouse:whistling2:


Dammit! Shell beat me! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Sydney is looking rather cute in those pics isnt he:flrt:
He appears to have a toe fetish as I found out when I went upstairs in my bare feet:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What a good idea:2thumb: Im glad my family dont all have birthdays in one month:lol2:


And you should see April - that has Ellie, Mollie, Barry and Anyday Anne all in April.

What used to be worse was that my mum and dad's birthdays were both in March and John's dad's too and his mum's was in early April. Makes you wonder what goes on in June, doesn't it?? :lol2:

Sorry Shell I forgot to mention that the Smeezy boy is a very good looking boy and he looks like he's gaining in confidence every day! :2thumb:

And I'm sorry your car isn't fixed!

And the sooner you get those wee ponies the better! :bash: 


ami_j said:


> ooooo i like that  might have to have a go at that...


You should have a go Jaime - I think it's well worth it, if you get them when they're "free".

And they store all the photographs you've used and the calendars you've made before, so you can log on and go back and have a look - I've just had a look at mine and a little laugh at some of the photos.

Here's a few from the one I made for Elise last year!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Sydney is looking rather cute in those pics isnt he:flrt:
> He appears to have a toe fetish as I found out when I went upstairs in my bare feet:lol2:


hehe i like sydney


----------



## Amalthea

Am off to bed....... Early start tomorrow, cuz we're heading down to birmingham to see the inlaws and then I've got a girlie night in with the girls from work tomorrow night. gonna be a long day!!! *lol* Nighty night xx


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> What a nice rat on the front eh? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


isnt it just :lol2: i was kinda sad when i got the calender, think it was a day or so after losing the three and casey was ill, and she text me day before asking if i got my gift lol didnt know i was getting one..it made me laugh and think aww bless her 


Amalthea said:


> Saw these on Sophie's FB..... They're brilliant!!!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice "rat" :lol2:
> 
> 
> Only took him a year and a half!!!! :whistling2: Shoulda been taking care of his baby brother AGES ago! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one that regularly marks Diesel is Bindi, surprisingly enough. He is very much her bitch! :lol2: Diesel likes small, strong, dominant women! :whistling2: This morning in bed, I had Diesel on my left side, Lou on my chest, and Bindi on my right. Was lovely...... MAY be why I laid awake for ages and didn't get up til about 11:30 :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit! Shell beat me! :2thumb:


:lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Sydney is looking rather cute in those pics isnt he:flrt:
> He appears to have a toe fetish as I found out when I went upstairs in my bare feet:lol2:


oooh god i dont think he would fit in here then with my aversion to feet touching :lol2:


feorag said:


> And you should see April - that has Ellie, Mollie, Barry and Anyday Anne all in April.
> 
> What used to be worse was that my mum and dad's birthdays were both in March and John's dad's too and his mum's was in early April. Makes you wonder what goes on in June, doesn't it?? :lol2:
> 
> Sorry Shell I forgot to mention that the Smeezy boy is a very good looking boy and he looks like he's gaining in confidence every day! :2thumb:
> 
> And I'm sorry your car isn't fixed!
> 
> And the sooner you get those wee ponies the better! :bash:
> You should have a go Jaime - I think it's well worth it, if you get them when they're "free".
> 
> And they store all the photographs you've used and the calendars you've made before, so you can log on and go back and have a look - I've just had a look at mine and a little laugh at some of the photos.
> 
> Here's a few from the one I made for Elise last year!
> 
> image image image image


i really like that  will have to have a fool around with it my own calender would be awesome.


----------



## feorag

I'm off too! Face painting for a childrens' party at the Sanctuary tomorrow!


----------



## ami_j

night jen and eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Jen & Eileen x


----------



## Shell195

Goodnight from me too xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

We are going to South lakes Wild Animal Park in the morning with our friend Dave. Its free entry until the middle of Febuary. Its not a large zoo, but has some great species & does some fantastic feeding enrichment, such as putting the big cat's food on top of 30 foot tall poles. Its fab to watch the Sumatran Tigers, African Lions & Jaguars leap & climb the poles for their grub! 

They also mix species in enclosures. They have Spectacled Bears, Coatis, Capuchin Monkeys, Oriental Short-Clawed Otters, Brazilian Tapir & Capybara in one exhibit! Another enclosure is home to Pygmy Hippos & Mandrills, & there is a huge walk-in aviary housing 4 different species of large Macaw, King Vultures & Andean Condors! 

There is a free-roaming area where Lemurs, Emu, Kangaroos, Wallabies, Storks, Marmots & Squirrel Monkeys are loose. And near the cafe, there are free-roaming Cotton-Topped Tamarins! Hehe, can't wait. Will get plenty of photos to show you!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> We are going to South lakes Wild Animal Park in the morning with our friend Dave. Its free entry until the middle of Febuary. Its not a large zoo, but has some great species & does some fantastic feeding enrichment, such as putting the big cat's food on top of 30 foot tall poles. Its fab to watch the Sumatran Tigers, African Lions & Jaguars leap & climb the poles for their grub!
> 
> They also mix species in enclosures. They have Spectacled Bears, Coatis, Capuchin Monkeys, Oriental Short-Clawed Otters, Brazilian Tapir & Capybara in one exhibit! Another enclosure is home to Pygmy Hippos & Mandrills, & there is a huge walk-in aviary housing 4 different species of large Macaw, King Vultures & Andean Condors!
> 
> There is a free-roaming area where Lemurs, Emu, Kangaroos, Wallabies, Storks, Marmots & Squirrel Monkeys are loose. And near the cafe, there are free-roaming Cotton-Topped Tamarins! Hehe, can't wait. Will get plenty of photos to show you!


steal me an otter?:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> steal me an otter?:flrt:


Ok, but only after I have nabbed myself a couple of Squirrel Monkeys! hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, but only after I have nabbed myself a couple of Squirrel Monkeys! hehe


you can have what you want as long as i get the otters lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

A couple of Aussie facts for you:

It is against Australian law to keep a Koala as a pet!

The Australian coat of arms features a Kangaroo & an Emu. Neither animal can walk backwards, which symbolises Australia's unwillingness to back down!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> A couple of Aussie facts for you:
> 
> It is against Australian law to keep a Koala as a pet!
> 
> The Australian coat of arms features a Kangaroo & an Emu. Neither animal can walk backwards, which symbolises Australia's unwillingness to back down!


oooo thats really interesting 

COL do you have animal planet, chihuahuas are on dogs 101


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo thats really interesting
> 
> COL do you have animal planet, chihuahuas are on dogs 101


I don't have Animal Planet anymore hun, but I have seen it on YouTube before. Here:
YouTube - Dogs 101: Chihuahua

I've never heard of 'deer head', as our Chihuahua breed standard recommends an apple dome head. Must be an American thing.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't have Animal Planet anymore hun, but I have seen it on YouTube before. Here:
> YouTube - Dogs 101: Chihuahua
> 
> I've never heard of 'deer head', as our Chihuahua breed standard recommends an apple dome head. Must be an American thing.


ooooooo
its not been on yet, airedales atm
i wanted to go to bed too but i love this show


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ooooooo
> its not been on yet, airedales atm
> i wanted to go to bed too but i love this show


I best be off, Clark wants to be up at about 7:30 to have a good breakfast & get ready for the zoo trip hehe. Goodnight Jaime x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I best be off, Clark wants to be up at about 7:30 to have a good breakfast & get ready for the zoo trip hehe. Goodnight Jaime x


i should be going myself im knackered
have a good day and dont forgot my otters


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Hope you have a great day Colin - sounds like you couldn't fail to! I'm off in 5 minutes to the sanctuary to face paint!


ami_j said:


> i really like that  will have to have a fool around with it my own calender would be awesome.


Here's a link to the free calendars for you Jaime http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/photo-w...Item&xnid=Calendars_WallCalendars&dng=1168502

You could create an account and upload photos and see what they come out like, but just not print it!!

There's loads of colour and pattern set ups too and you can do desk calendars too - I did one for Barry for work a couple of years ago and put cheeky comments on the side! :lol2:

Well that's me off - don't talk too much while I'm away! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!! Hope you have a good day at the sanctuary, Eileen  Am just about to head off down to Brum.


----------



## _jake_

Hehehe I've just been told that for my end-of-college trip we shall be going to Crufts in Birmingham. Not sure if I want to sit for hours watching dogs walking around, nor face seeing any malamutes


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

mornin,

god im stil drunk, went to a goth night last night, in a church! was amazin!
i wore my waspie under my dress so had a fabulous waist look!


looks a hell of a lot better than a yr ago


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mornin,
> 
> god im stil drunk, went to a goth night last night, in a church! was amazin!
> i wore my waspie under my dress so had a fabulous waist look!
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs045.snc6/167521_10150380914740077_836100076_17032450_74942_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> looks a hell of a lot better than a yr ago
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs296.ash1/22357_481542035076_836100076_11092900_3484290_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 

Wow, what a fab shape Cat:no1:


----------



## temerist

shell does the rescue you work at deal with llamas?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shell does the rescue you work at deal with llamas?


 
Never been asked that before:lol2: Why?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Hehehe I've just been told that for my end-of-college trip we shall be going to Crufts in Birmingham. Not sure if I want to sit for hours watching dogs walking around, nor face seeing any malamutes


might not be mals there when u go, what day u going?
i wish i was going theres tonnes of freebies, was a couple for cats if i rememebr rightly too. when we went we saw some dogs on the show benches and talked to the owners then spent ageswalking round the stalls and info kiosks..oh and discover dogs is awesome , theres prob gonna be mals there , but theres all kinds of other dogs wyou can meet i got abandoned cos i spent ages cuddling a chinese crested :lol2: mean mates


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Never been asked that before:lol2: Why?


know of a Llama that needs a home :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> know of a Llama that needs a home :lol2:


Try here Llama Rescue


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ian did you speak to your daughter for me hun?

thaks shell, i loved it, hard to breath but loved it hehe


----------



## temerist

yes i did hun. I have a list of websites which i will forward to you when i get home: victory:


----------



## ukphd

Afternoon all!

Can't believe how flipping cold it is here now! The cats have just been outside and come in all fluffed up - george's tail is about 3 times it's normal size bless him! 



Shell195 said:


> Do you think hes finally realised hes home:flrt:
> Both taken on Sophies bed
> image
> image



:flrt: awwwww bless!


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone - me back home after painting faces for the morning and then sitting chatting to Kim about what we can do to bring some dosh in for this year! :roll:


_jake_ said:


> Not sure if I want to sit for hours watching dogs walking around, nor face seeing any malamutes


Jake, there's a lot more to Crufts than watching dogs walk around rings, there are loads of stalls and places to buy stuff - PAT dogs, Blue Cross dogs etc to meet and you may not even be going on Malamute day - I bet you'll enjoy it!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> god im stil drunk, went to a goth night last night, in a church! was amazin!
> i wore my waspie under my dress so had a fabulous waist look!
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs045.snc6/167521_10150380914740077_836100076_17032450_74942_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> looks a hell of a lot better than a yr ago
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs296.ash1/22357_481542035076_836100076_11092900_3484290_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


Hey, you look great Cat - now what would have finished that outfit off was one of my Twilight blood drops velvet chokers!! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Hi everyone - me back home after painting faces for the morning and then sitting chatting to Kim about what we can do to bring some dosh in for this year! :roll:Jake, there's a lot more to Crufts than watching dogs walk around rings, there are loads of stalls and places to buy stuff - PAT dogs, Blue Cross dogs etc to meet and you may not even be going on Malamute day - I bet you'll enjoy it!
> 
> Hey, you look great Cat - now what would have finished that outfit off was one of my Twilight blood drops velvet chokers!! :lol2:


your what? lol, you got a thread sellin um on here? tis my birthday soon, im sure i can persuade someone to get one for me :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Nah - Jen saw it on line for about £15-£20 on a website and asked if I could make it for her. This is the website http://vampirebitechoker.com/

When I'd made it I posted the photo on here and this is how it came out - worked out less than half that price!


----------



## Shell195

Ive been to the santuary today and am late in as someone brought a calico cat in that had been hanging round for 3 days. Every single one of her front claws was embedded in a pad. I cut and pulled these enormous long claws out which then leaked blood and pus. Weve cleaned her feet and injected her with a long acting antibiotic until she can see the vet. Shes chipped but her owner moved out of the house 4 days earlier.
The RSPCA will be called over to the sanctuary on Monday as even if the cat is lost(which I doubt) its still a case of cruellty and this person needs to be made to pay.
Her name is Aysha and she is a pretty and gentle cat who let me sort her feet out with nothing but swearing(from me as much as her)
People make me :censor: sick


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> might not be mals there when u go, what day u going?
> i wish i was going theres tonnes of freebies, was a couple for cats if i rememebr rightly too. when we went we saw some dogs on the show benches and talked to the owners then spent ageswalking round the stalls and info kiosks..oh and discover dogs is awesome , theres prob gonna be mals there , but theres all kinds of other dogs wyou can meet i got abandoned cos i spent ages cuddling a chinese crested :lol2: mean mates


Sounds like it might be fun! I had visions of sitting watching very camp men pouncing around with tiny terriers:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Sounds like it might be fun! I had visions of sitting watching very camp men pouncing around with tiny terriers:lol2:


loool no 
when we went they didnt get us tickets to the ring events , we went in thinking we had permission and got told to leave :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Hehehe I've just been told that for my end-of-college trip we shall be going to Crufts in Birmingham. Not sure if I want to sit for hours watching dogs walking around, nor face seeing any malamutes


We are going, we booked our tickets yesterday! You should go, & wear a huge badge saying JAKEY so I know its you if I see you! haha


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> We are going, we booked our tickets yesterday! You should go, & wear a huge badge saying JAKEY so I know its you if I see you! haha


i want to go


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> know of a Llama that needs a home :lol2:


Ian, my friends run Lakeland Llama Treks, they may be able to help. Heres there site Lakeland Llama Treks - The Home Of Llama Trekking!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Sounds like it might be fun! I had visions of sitting *watching very camp men pouncing around* with tiny terriers:lol2:


I thought you'd like that jake!!! hehe


----------



## temerist

evening crettins lol


bte im expecting my first grandson, thats one of each now lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> evening crettins lol
> 
> 
> bte im expecting my first grandson, thats one of each now lol


Have you seen my post above about the Llama you pimp?


----------



## temerist

yes my little rent boy i did, ill pass details onto the person with the llama, only know about it because they emailed and asked if i could take it but i dont keep llamas/alpacas anymore


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well the zoo was great today. Took plenty of photos. I will start a new thread in this section with the pics if I can transfer the photos from the memory card to the laptop.


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> yes my little rent boy i did, ill pass details onto the person with the llama, only know about it because they emailed and asked if i could take it but i dont keep llamas/alpacas anymore


Ok daddy-oh! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought you'd like that jake!!! hehe


:lol2: 




Zoo-Man said:


> Well the zoo was great today. Took plenty of photos. I will start a new thread in this section with the pics if I can transfer the photos from the memory card to the laptop.


when you dropping my otters off ?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening crettins lol
> 
> 
> bte im expecting my first grandson, thats one of each now lol


Thats old news to me:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> when you dropping my otters off ?


I popped them in the post box on the way home! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I popped them in the post box on the way home! : victory:


yay a bitey parcel :flrt:


----------



## temerist

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok daddy-oh! : victory:


yea bitch, you just keep remembering whos ya daddy :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Thats old news to me:whistling2:


how did you know??? she only found out sex of baby on thursday, well had it confirmed


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive been to the santuary today and am late in as someone brought a calico cat in that had been hanging round for 3 days. Every single one of her front claws was embedded in a pad. I cut and pulled these enormous long claws out which then leaked blood and pus. Weve cleaned her feet and injected her with a long acting antibiotic until she can see the vet. Shes chipped but her owner moved out of the house 4 days earlier.
> The RSPCA will be called over to the sanctuary on Monday as even if the cat is lost(which I doubt) its still a case of cruellty and this person needs to be made to pay.
> Her name is Aysha and she is a pretty and gentle cat who let me sort her feet out with nothing but swearing(from me as much as her)
> People make me :censor: sick


OMG :gasp: Shell - poor little girl - she must have been in terrible pain trying to walk!!

I do hope the RSPCA will do something about that! :bash:



temerist said:


> bte im expecting my first grandson, thats one of each now lol


Lukky you - I can't get one - I seem destined to have granddaughter! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> yea bitch, you just keep remembering whos ya daddy :lol2:


Oooo, I love it when you dominate!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## temerist

woohoo spanks all round :whip:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> yea bitch, you just keep remembering whos ya daddy :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> how did you know??? she only found out sex of baby on thursday, well had it confirmed


I never knew the sex:lol2:


----------



## temerist

oh :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> woohoo spanks all round :whip:


Pain is not pleasure! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist

i wouldnt agree there colin, nothing wrong with abit of pleasurable pain :lol2:


im actually worryingly camp :whistling2::blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> i wouldnt agree there colin, nothing wrong with abit of pleasurable pain :lol2:
> 
> 
> *im actually worryingly camp* :whistling2::blush:


I think we need photographic evidence of this mister!!!


----------



## _jake_

Lol i dunno what date it is yet Colin, maybe i'll see you there!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Lol i dunno what date it is yet Colin, maybe i'll see you there!


We are going on Sunday 13th, which is Toy & Utility day, as well as the Best In Show final.


----------



## ami_j

holy crap these rats like to scare me , just given atari his septrin and he starts bleeding profusely from the mouth :C jammed some kitchen towel in there and it seems to have stopped, there seemed to be loads of blood tho  watching him closely hes in my top atm was lively enough when i was trying to wash him..gonna throw the bloody syringe it must of scratched him or something its left me very shaken


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> holy crap these rats like to scare me , just given atari his septrin and he starts bleeding profusely from the mouth :C jammed some kitchen towel in there and it seems to have stopped, there seemed to be loads of blood tho  watching him closely hes in my top atm was lively enough when i was trying to wash him..gonna throw the bloody syringe it must of scratched him or something its left me very shaken


 
Your rats arent good for your blood pressure:gasp: Im glad hes ok


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Your rats arent good for your blood pressure:gasp: Im glad hes ok


its mostly Atari! gone on his account for a ratty person who has reassured me from a nervous wreck certain hes gonna die to calmer


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> holy crap these rats like to scare me , just given atari his septrin and he starts bleeding profusely from the mouth :C jammed some kitchen towel in there and it seems to have stopped, there seemed to be loads of blood tho  watching him closely hes in my top atm was lively enough when i was trying to wash him..gonna throw the bloody syringe it must of scratched him or something its left me very shaken


:gasp: OMG!! Poor Atari and poor you, you must have been panicking - I know I would have been?



ami_j said:


> its mostly Atari! gone on his account for a ratty person who has reassured me from a nervous wreck certain hes gonna die to calmer


:roll2: I know you were stressed Jaime, but could you write that sentence in English please? :lol2: I've read it 3 times and I still can't get it to make sense!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

eileen, oooh that looks pretty cool!

ian, wheres my pm ? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the sanctuary shortly as I have a Trustees meeting, I have to get picked up and dropped off as the replacement car we bought yesterday broke down after us owning it for 4 hours. The clutch has gone:devil: I now have 2 broken cars parked up outside:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Im off to the sanctuary shortly as I have a Trustees meeting, I have to get picked up and dropped off as the replacement car we bought yesterday broke down after us owning it for 4 hours. The clutch has gone:devil: I now have 2 broken cars parked up outside:bash:


please dont say you paid much for it? the clutch goin is awful!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im off to the sanctuary shortly as I have a Trustees meeting, I have to get picked up and dropped off as the replacement car we bought yesterday broke down after us owning it for 4 hours. The clutch has gone:devil: I now have 2 broken cars parked up outside:bash:


Shell the car with the glow plug problem, what sort of engine is it? Is it an HDI or a normally asperated diesel and if it's an HDI does it have a particulate filter? Barry says if it's a normal asperated diesel (and that will depend on the year) the car should still start on 3 glow plugs, because it's only needed to start the car cold.

If it's an HDI without a particulate filter the glow plugs would normally not be needed until the temperature was lower than -15oC, but it is a different situation if you have an HDI with a particulate filter.

Did you buy the new car privately - cos if it was me I'd be taking that back if it's gone in 4 hours, unless it's just the clutch cable gone or a clutch pipe if it has a hydraulic clutch, which can be repaired reasonably easy.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Shell the car with the glow plug problem, what sort of engine is it? Is it an HDI or a normally asperated diesel and if it's an HDI does it have a particulate filter? Barry says if it's a normal asperated diesel (and that will depend on the year) the car should still start on 3 glow plugs, because it's only needed to start the car cold.
> 
> If it's an HDI without a particulate filter the glow plugs would normally not be needed until the temperature was lower than -15oC, but it is a different situation if you have an HDI with a particulate filter.
> 
> Did you buy the new car privately - cos if it was me I'd be taking that back if it's gone in 4 hours, unless it's just the clutch cable gone or a clutch pipe if it has a hydraulic clutch, which can be repaired reasonably easy.


yeah, what she said! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody!!! What'd I miss?? 

Went to Birmingham yesterday and then came straight home, got changed into jammies, and went to one of the girls from work's house. And we all had a girlie night in with pizza, booze, and movies *lol* Was good. I MAY have been a teeny bit drunk. Whoops.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :gasp: OMG!! Poor Atari and poor you, you must have been panicking - I know I would have been?
> 
> :roll2: I know you were stressed Jaime, but could you write that sentence in English please? :lol2: I've read it 3 times and I still can't get it to make sense!!


Atari has his own facebook account.I went on there to find someone who also knows about rats as i was too hysterical for sense lol and she reassurred me he would be ok.he is checked him when i got up


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Ive been to the santuary today and am late in as someone brought a calico cat in that had been hanging round for 3 days. Every single one of her front claws was embedded in a pad. I cut and pulled these enormous long claws out which then leaked blood and pus. Weve cleaned her feet and injected her with a long acting antibiotic until she can see the vet. Shes chipped but her owner moved out of the house 4 days earlier.
> The RSPCA will be called over to the sanctuary on Monday as even if the cat is lost(which I doubt) its still a case of cruellty and this person needs to be made to pay.
> Her name is Aysha and she is a pretty and gentle cat who let me sort her feet out with nothing but swearing(from me as much as her)
> People make me :censor: sick


Poor little girl :bash: Hope the RSPCA do something!



ami_j said:


> holy crap these rats like to scare me , just given atari his septrin and he starts bleeding profusely from the mouth :C jammed some kitchen towel in there and it seems to have stopped, there seemed to be loads of blood tho  watching him closely hes in my top atm was lively enough when i was trying to wash him..gonna throw the bloody syringe it must of scratched him or something its left me very shaken


Gosh I'm not surprised you were shaken - that would scare me too!


How is everyone?
I'm knackered - tried a new class today at the gym. I usually do body combat on a sunday morning but today I did body combat and then straight into a body pump class (which is weights!). I'm a complete weakling so it nearly killed me!
Am recovering with cake and coffee now! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah, what she said! :whistling2::lol2:


Cheeky Mare! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



ami_j said:


> Atari has his own facebook account.I went on there to find someone who also knows about rats as i was too hysterical for sense lol and she reassurred me he would be ok.he is checked him when i got up


Now *that* makes sense!! :lol2:

I'm fine Nancy, no such energetic activity for me on a sunday morning thank you very much! :lol:

I've been to Matalan to buy a huge f*ck-off picture frame to take over 30 photographs, cos Baz is fed up with all my family photos on every available shelf and so I've promised to de-clutter!


----------



## ami_j

thanks Nancy,he certainly likes keeping me on my toes

it always made sense to me Eileen


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> I'm fine Nancy, no such energetic activity for me on a sunday morning thank you very much! :lol:
> 
> I've been to Matalan to buy a huge f*ck-off picture frame to take over 30 photographs, cos Baz is fed up with all my family photos on every available shelf and so I've promised to de-clutter!


That's a good idea - I've been meaning to do something like that... hmm may have to make a trip to matalan 

I was reading a thread just now that seems to have been deleted... I only got as far as the first page but it was getting abusive so I guess that's why. Damn - there goes my afternoon's entertainment  :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I bet that was the KathyM/Mark argument about inappropriate texts! :roll:

I've just had a telephone call from someone ordering some earrings! :gasp:

I sent a load of jewellery - basically spider and scorpion, with a few snakes - down to Ashford to the Invicta Show which was today. I've no idea yet how much they've sold for me, but a lady's just rang me to ask if she could have a "pair of 21s" with blue beads! No.21 was a twisty snake with a single red agate bead and she wanted it with blue, so I've just organised it on the phone and made them! :2thumb:

Fingers crossed they've managed to sell some, cos I seem to be buying faster than the rate I'm selling! :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Wow that's great Eileen!  well done 

and yes - it was those two arguing! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Figured it! :roll:


----------



## ditta

evening all


----------



## Amalthea

Poor girl, Shell  that's horrible 

Well done, Eileen!  

Just about to take a bath.... It's cold in here!!!


----------



## Lover

Just came to have a nosey in here, and im laughing a lot at the tags on the topic haha!


----------



## feorag

Only daft people use this thread Brat - so if you're daft you're welcome! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Only daft people use this thread Brat - so if you're daft you're welcome! :lol2:


you speak for yourself, ofcourse:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Only daft people use this thread Brat - so if you're daft you're welcome! :lol2:


dont you mean lover lol


----------



## Lover

:Na_Na_Na_Na: lol!! 

i dont have cats im affraid although i have often had kittens come to me to get new homes thanks to my friend not neutering there females daft sods i cant believe in 9months ive had a total of 8 kittens come to me!!!


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> you speak for yourself, ofcourse:lol2::lol2:


Of course






I don't!!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!

I'm speaking for everyone!!!



ami_j said:


> dont you mean lover lol


Oh feckity feckwit! I did indeed - now where did I get Brat's name from?? :crazy:

There are no mods in this section cos the mod they asked to do it didn't really wanna do it and said she would think about it!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't!!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> I'm speaking for everyone!!!
> 
> Oh feckity feckwit! I did indeed - now where did I get Brat's name from?? :crazy:
> 
> There are no mods in this section cos the mod they asked to do it didn't really wanna do it and said she would think about it!


 
oh eileen do it do it, this clique needs someone on the inside:lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

Jimmy had a bath today cus he was getting stinky, afterwards his tail was all thin, about a third of its size and he spent like 30 mins chasing his tail, he looked so confused :lol2:

I got a video put have no clue how to get it off my phone onto the Internet . . . :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and Diesel just came home from a walk and he had blood splatters on him. Not enough that he coulda killed something, but we can't find where they came from on him. Gary heard him bark and run into the bushes once.... We gave him a bath, so we could have a proper good look for any cuts, but nothing. Confused.....


----------



## Amalthea

Well, he had a scab on his nose that we noticed a few days ago (no idea what from, cuz it was a flat shallow sore) and that was off, so maybe that's where the blood came from..... Still doesn't seem like a place where drops of blood would come from, though.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't!!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> I'm speaking for everyone!!!
> 
> Oh feckity feckwit! I did indeed - now where did I get Brat's name from?? :crazy:
> 
> There are no mods in this section cos the mod they asked to do it didn't really wanna do it and said she would think about it!


who did they ask?
lol dunno , i was on my phone so wondered if i had missed a post kept going from page to page...you confused me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> please dont say you paid much for it? the clutch goin is awful!


£400 as it was just a temporary car until April



feorag said:


> Shell the car with the glow plug problem, what sort of engine is it? Is it an HDI or a normally asperated diesel and if it's an HDI does it have a particulate filter? Barry says if it's a normal asperated diesel (and that will depend on the year) the car should still start on 3 glow plugs, because it's only needed to start the car cold.
> 
> If it's an HDI without a particulate filter the glow plugs would normally not be needed until the temperature was lower than -15oC, but it is a different situation if you have an HDI with a particulate filter.
> 
> Did you buy the new car privately - cos if it was me I'd be taking that back if it's gone in 4 hours, unless it's just the clutch cable gone or a clutch pipe if it has a hydraulic clutch, which can be repaired reasonably easy.


Yes, STEVE bought it privately and the man said he had no idea as his wife drove it not him. He basically said "s*d off":bash: It appears private buyers have no rights at all:devil:
Not sure what disel system the other car has but will google in a minute




ditta said:


> oh eileen do it do it, this clique needs someone on the inside:lol2:


I think Eileen would make a great mod:no1:



Amalthea said:


> Well, he had a scab on his nose that we noticed a few days ago (no idea what from, cuz it was a flat shallow sore) and that was off, so maybe that's where the blood came from..... Still doesn't seem like a place where drops of blood would come from, though.


Maybe its not his blood :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

That's what I think, Shell.... Gary seems to think it came from the scab. I mean, when you press it, the towel comes away a bit red, but I wouldn't think it'd splatter. He had a bit of blood on his feet and then a couple spots of blood on his face (no more than half inch diameter). So it's not a LOT of blood, but I don't get where it came from!! He does like chasing the bunnies, but he's never done so aggressively. He kinda bounces and prances (he looks so gay when he's doing it) after them.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> I think Eileen would make a great mod:no1:


so do i:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> oh eileen do it do it, this clique needs someone on the inside:lol2:


That's one of the reasons why I wouldn't do it, cos I would feel that I wasn't unbiased. [/QUOTE]Me, I said I'd think about it and would let them know if I decided to go ahead, but I'm really not very keen.


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mornin,
> 
> god im stil drunk, went to a goth night last night, in a church! was amazin!
> i wore my waspie under my dress so had a fabulous waist look!
> image
> 
> looks a hell of a lot better than a yr ago
> image


you look amazing cat, glad you're starting to see it yourself



feorag said:


> That's one of the reasons why I wouldn't do it, cos I would feel that I wasn't unbiased.


Me, I said I'd think about it and would let them know if I decided to go ahead, but I'm really not very keen.[/QUOTE]

do it eileen if you don't like it you can always atand down, i can't think of many people who could do it as good as you


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww, I missed all the arguing between KathyM & Mishcievous Mark!!! No fair!!! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, I missed all the arguing between KathyM & Mishcievous Mark!!! No fair!!! :devil:


me too coll wonder what went on


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> me too coll wonder what went on


Aww, we miss all the fun!


----------



## ami_j

i saw it


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yes, STEVE bought it privately and the man said he had no idea as his wife drove it not him. He basically said "s*d off":bash: It appears private buyers have no rights at all:devil:
> Not sure what disel system the other car has but will google in a minute


I would still check your rights on that - 4 hours and it's b*ggered - ring the CAB and ask them if you have any protection on a private purchase. 


tomwilson said:


> me too coll wonder what went on


I saw it too! It was pretty harsh I have to say and I'm not surprised it was deleted pdq!


----------



## ukphd

Morning everyone


----------



## ami_j

ello


----------



## Amalthea

Morning (ish) 

I missed the arguing, as well, but Mark was PMing me a bit


----------



## ukphd

I saw the first page of the arguing but the post got deleted before I got any further... oh well, I'm sure they'll be more arguments to watch in the future :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

It's an on-going thing between them, so probably


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It's an on-going thing between them, so probably


possibly not if the police are involved,rightly so if whats been said is true


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!!!! PM me! Am nosey


----------



## ukphd

that pet shop thread is really annoying me. I'm resisting posting as I've nothing particularly constructive to offer but seriously why should someone get support from our taxes to open a pet shop just cos they fancy it?! I'm all for supporting innovation and enabling people to start up new businesses etc cos it helps the economy etc but would really expect there to be some sort of criteria for getting all that help... :bash: There's lots of things I would really love to do, including starting a small business, but I wouldn't expect the state to fund it or the rest of my life while I do it so that's one reason why I'm not doing that!

maybe I'm just being a bit harsh...


----------



## ami_j

shes an idiot nancy,asks advice then argues with u if she doesnt like what u say.thinks shes gonna get 20k grant and bank loans with no capital


----------



## Amalthea

I just don't understand how she can think a bank is going to give her money without anything to back it?!? And arguing with me over gliders, too. *grumbles*


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> shes an idiot nancy,asks advice then argues with u if she doesnt like what u say.thinks shes gonna get 20k grant and bank loans with no capital





Amalthea said:


> I just don't understand how she can think a bank is going to give her money without anything to back it?!? And arguing with me over gliders, too. *grumbles*



Yep - she's clearly not the sharpest! I mean even without the capital you'd need a solid business plan and evidence that you have the capabilities to run the business e.g. experience in the pet trade somewhere, experience managing finances etc etc. Why post on here anyway? Just go get the grant and open the shop....

I should stop reading it cos it's just winding me up :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Still no car, so no work today:devil: I am getting picked up and brought home tomorrow though as the ponies arrive at luchtime:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Make sure to get pics of the ponies


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Make sure to get pics of the ponies


 
We are actually trying to get Granada reports to come down:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Exciting!! Let us know if it happens


----------



## feorag

That's a great idea Shell - the publicity might help the other ponies! :2thumb:

I shall look forward to photos! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's a great idea Shell - the publicity might help the other ponies! :2thumb:
> 
> I shall look forward to photos! :2thumb:


 
We intend to send their story to all the horse magazines, anything to help the poor foals without homes and to get other people involved trying to stop this happening again:bash:


----------



## ditta

hangs my head in shame..............ive let the team down............


----------



## Amalthea

Did you NOT get in trouble, then????


----------



## ditta

nope no pm no infraction not even a warning :gasp:


----------



## ukphd

:gasp:


I just went out to get some end of finger plasters (you know, the ones shaped like butterflies) and they don't seem to make them anymore! Went to boots, superdrug and the local pharmacy.... I've managed to take the end of my finger off (only a tiny bit mind!) so wanted some of those plasters cos they don't come off but guess they don't make them nowwadays! I've resorted to superglue instead :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

ukphd said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> I just went out to get some end of finger plasters (you know, the ones shaped like butterflies) and they don't seem to make them anymore! Went to boots, superdrug and the local pharmacy.... I've managed to take the end of my finger off (only a tiny bit mind!) so wanted some of those plasters cos they don't come off but guess they don't make them nowwadays! I've resorted to superglue instead :2thumb:


 
big plaster and scissors:whistling2:


----------



## ukphd

ditta said:


> big plaster and scissors:whistling2:


yeah tried that but couldn't get it the right shape to stay on (and still have the padded bit over the cut!). so then I tried a normal plaster but had to tape it on to make it stay... decided superglue was easier


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> yeah tried that but couldn't get it the right shape to stay on (and still have the padded bit over the cut!). so then I tried a normal plaster but had to tape it on to make it stay... decided superglue was easier


I hope you havent superglued the plaster to your finger:roll2:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> I hope you havent superglued the plaster to your finger:roll2:


nope, but I did just almost superglue my thumb to my finger - thought the glue had set but it hadn't :gasp: Might have had to spend the rest of the week giving the "ok" sign! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

right im not posting any more today............i think of what to write....i write it ..........and its nothing like what i was thinking...........so im shutting up for today but im still reading :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> nope no pm no infraction not even a warning :gasp:



Oh, the shame!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> Oh, the shame!!! :whistling2:


Bit random, but do you still do Ann Summers offers or the 10% discount?? 

I went into the store today and fell a little bit in love with the new touch things, then I remembered seeing your sig and figured I'd ask you before forking out in store!


----------



## Amalthea

Yup  10% off all RFUK orders  Want me to send you a catalogue?? If so, drop me a PM with your address asap and I'll post it out tomorrow with some other AS stuff that I need to send


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> Yup  10% off all RFUK orders  Want me to send you a catalogue?? If so, drop me a PM with your address asap and I'll post it out tomorrow with some other AS stuff that I need to send


Awesome, think I know what I'm getting for Valentines :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Perfect


----------



## Amalthea

For those of you that were enjoying the idiotic pet shop thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/642950-omg-im-engaged.html


----------



## ami_j

i shouldnt laugh but LOL
roseanna cant take this section and shes gone to offtopic to tell about her being proposed to on facebook...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/642950-omg-im-engaged.html

wheres that popcorn


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> For those of you that were enjoying the idiotic pet shop thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/642950-omg-im-engaged.html


DAMN YOU :lol2:

loving how the details are coming out now, shes 21 hes 48! jaysus!


----------



## Charlibob

That thread has made my night :lol2::lol2:
That vivawhatever is a right bint . . . .


----------



## ami_j

yup 

and in other news , my grammer has just been corrected on facebook, by a friend of the person i was commenting on 
i wonder how well " i couldnt give a flying donkey turd its facebook not oxford" will go down :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I win! Oh my GOD I am enjoying this thread. Very entertaining read, indeed!


----------



## ami_j

my god does vivalabam EVER stfu


----------



## Amalthea

It seems not.........


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> hangs my head in shame..............ive let the team down............


Why did have you done, or not done as the case may be? 


Amalthea said:


> Did you NOT get in trouble, then????


:lol2:



Amalthea said:


> For those of you that were enjoying the idiotic pet shop thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/642950-omg-im-engaged.html


That girl really is totally unbelievable and obviously totally thick!! I've only got to the 4th page or something and she's upset cos everyone is taking the mickey - WTF did she expect???


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Oh my god, how proud would you be to be proposed to via text & Facebook??? Sad really! Maybe her future husband-to-be thought "she's gonna be a successful business owner in May, I better reel her in properly & sit back waiting for the millions to come rolling in!" :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Oh my god, how proud would you be to be proposed to via text & Facebook??? Sad really! Maybe her future husband-to-be thought "she's gonna be a successful business owner in May, I better reel her in properly & sit back waiting for the millions to come rolling in!" :lol2:


:lol2::lol2: I may need to lick you!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> :lol2::lol2: I may need to lick you!!!!! :whistling2:


Lick away hun! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ya know, I tease Gary for his proposal from time to time, but it was nowhere NEAR as bad as that!!!!! At least we were in the same room.......


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Oh my god, how proud would you be to be proposed to via text & Facebook??? Sad really! Maybe her future husband-to-be thought "she's gonna be a successful business owner in May, I better reel her in properly & sit back waiting for the millions to come rolling in!" :lol2:


did you read the other thread col? ive infracted you for not laughing at my joke :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> did you read the other thread col? ive infracted you for not laughing at my joke :devil:


The one about the proposal? yes, I started but couldn't be arsed to go any further than about page 5 :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The one about the proposal? yes, I started but couldn't be arsed to go any further than about page 5 :lol2:


nooooo
the thing were you were on about oven shaped pages and i said your brill-o:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just finished the whole thread... Lost it's entertainment value (the OP) early on....


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> nooooo
> the thing were you were on about oven shaped pages and i said your brill-o:lol2:


Ah yes, just read it. Terrible! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, just read it. Terrible! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


it was very fitting!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: at that thread


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> it was very fitting!:lol2:


Your punishment for such an awful joke is to go & sit in front of a manky oven & stick your feet in it! :devil:

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I really wouldn't be able to accept a texted proposal........... I mean, really!!!! Grow some freaking balls!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: at that thread


Shell, don't be so cruel.................













































:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Your punishment for such an awful joke is to go & sit in front of a manky oven & stick your feet in it! :devil:
> 
> :lol2:


oooo id be careful col , it will all end in tears


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo id be careful col , it will all end in tears


Or rice pudding!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Or rice pudding!


my mum makes a lovely rice pudding...rice pudding is defo better than infractions


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> my mum makes a lovely rice pudding...rice pudding is defo better than infractions


but not as funny!


----------



## Amalthea

Think I'm off to bed....... Early(ish) night for me.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> but not as funny!


see i didnt find it so funny...:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Think I'm off to bed....... Early(ish) night for me.


Goodnight Jen, sleep well x


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Think I'm off to bed....... Early(ish) night for me.


night jen


----------



## feorag

I make a half-decent rice pudding too! :2thumb:

And if anyone proposed to me by text you know what the answer would have been! F*** O** :roll2: PMSL!!

He's 4-bloody-8 FFS!!! *shakes head in disbelief*

Well that's me off too - night Jen, if you haven't already gone and to everyone else.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I make a half-decent rice pudding too! :2thumb:
> 
> And if anyone proposed to me by text you know what the answer would have been! F*** O** :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> He's 4-bloody-8 FFS!!! *shakes head in disbelief*
> 
> Well that's me off too - night Jen, if you haven't already gone and to everyone else.


haha i know , im older than that and i wouldnt go out with a 48 year old
night eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I make a half-decent rice pudding too! :2thumb:
> 
> And if anyone proposed to me by text you know what the answer would have been! F*** O** :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> He's 4-bloody-8 FFS!!! *shakes head in disbelief*
> 
> Well that's me off too - night Jen, if you haven't already gone and to everyone else.


Goodnight Eileen, sweet dreams x


----------



## ami_j

just me and you left then col , what shall we discuss


----------



## Amalthea

*shudders* Wrinkly balls!!!! >.< And on that note, I'm out


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> just me and you left then col , what shall we discuss


My growing fan club? Thats 2 people who have said I'd be a good moderator in Oldtyme's thread :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> My growing fan club? Thats 2 people who have said I'd be a good moderator in Oldtyme's thread :lol2:


and me...we could talk about changes for the good you could make


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *shudders* Wrinkly balls!!!! >.< And on that note, I'm out


I suppose the wrinkling would depend on numerous factors - the age of the balls, what the balls had been doing before being viewed, the extent of the sag, etc.


















:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ooo i found out that Atari was reserved before i got him...defo meant to live with me i think


----------



## ami_j

can tell its darwins birthday soon , plenty of people trying out for an award!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ooo i found out that Atari was reserved before i got him...defo meant to live with me i think


THIEF!!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> THIEF!!!!!! :gasp:


:lol2:
no they cancelled :c
i will never tell him that , would break his little heart


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> no they cancelled :c
> i will never tell him that , would break his little heart


Aww :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww :lol2:


i think he was so hyper due to me blocking his den tonight so he was looking for somewhere to hide...then again thats an assumption seeing as i know nothing about rats :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i think he was so hyper due to me blocking his den tonight so he was looking for somewhere to hide...then again thats an assumption seeing as i know nothing about rats :whistling2:


Nope, your clueless! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, your clueless! :whistling2:


:lol2:
i really should be asleep :C haha 
im busy wondering if Atari would be a good stealth weapon, im sure he would of attacked them by the time they realise that a one eye rat with no fur has been sent for them :lol2: this sentance alone suggests sleep depravation:lol2: its funny though when eileen comes on and is like what the hell where you on about :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!

Just got to work  but thankfully I seem to have some entertainment to keep me going today....




ami_j said:


> i shouldnt laugh but LOL
> roseanna cant take this section and shes gone to offtopic to tell about her being proposed to on facebook...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/642950-omg-im-engaged.html
> 
> wheres that popcorn


Thanks for pointing it out guys :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - Anyday Anne day today (1 day earlier than usual) and we're off to a retail outlet for a shoppy day! :2thumb:


Amalthea said:


> *shudders* Wrinkly balls!!!! >.< And on that note, I'm out


Jen, I nearly choked on my morning cuppa when I read this! 


Zoo-Man said:


> I suppose the wrinkling would depend on numerous factors - the age of the balls, what the balls had been doing before being viewed, *the extent of the sag*, etc.


That's the bit that would bother me more - no-one wants saggy ball! :lol2:

I think Fanta's advice on that thread made perfect sense - she may not see the age difference now, but in 20 years time when she's 44, she's gonna be in her prime and he'll be 68 that's even older than me! :gasp:

To be honest my men have got younger! I think again it's to do with women maturing quicker than men - what am I talking about? :crazy: Men don't mature, they just grow old :rotfl:

When I was young boys my age just got on my nerves (was gonna say t*ts there, but you might have taken that literally :lol so I preferred old more 'grown up' men and John was 6 years older than me.

When I lost him I married Peter who was exactly the same age as me (give or take 2-3 weeks). I was always attracted to Barry, but when I was widowed he was only 19. He was young and carefree, full of fun and as long as he had his rent money to pay didn't have a care in the world. Me, on the other hand, had had a child and been widowed and so had kinda gone through a lifetime's experience by the time I was 25 and basically I felt like his mother!!!

Still, as a fatalist I believe things are meant to happen and finally I'm with Barry who is 6 years younger! Hmm.......... if he goes first what age will my next one be??? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all - Anyday Anne day today (1 day earlier than usual) and we're off to a retail outlet for a shoppy day! :2thumb:Jen, I nearly choked on my morning cuppa when I read this!
> That's the bit that would bother me more - no-one wants saggy ball! :lol2:
> 
> I think Fanta's advice on that thread made perfect sense - she may not see the age difference now, but in 20 years time when she's 44, she's gonna be in her prime and he'll be 68 that's even older than me! :gasp:
> 
> To be honest my men have got younger! I think again it's to do with women maturing quicker than men - what am I talking about? :crazy: Men don't mature, they just grow old :rotfl:
> 
> When I was young boys my age just got on my nerves (was gonna say t*ts there, but you might have taken that literally :lol so I preferred old more 'grown up' men and John was 6 years older than me.
> 
> When I lost him I married Peter who was exactly the same age as me (give or take 2-3 weeks). I was always attracted to Barry, but when I was widowed he was only 19. He was young and carefree, full of fun and as long as he had his rent money to pay didn't have a care in the world. Me, on the other hand, had had a child and been widowed and so had kinda gone through a lifetime's experience by the time I was 25 and basically I felt like his mother!!!
> 
> Still, as a fatalist I believe things are meant to happen and finally I'm with Barry who is 6 years younger! Hmm.......... if he goes first what age will my next one be??? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


[/QUOTE]



I loved reading this, it sure cheered me up:roll2:


----------



## ditta

morning chatters.......im on my best behaviour today:whistling2:

eileen i started a thread called, im gonna open a zoo, just a bit of light hearted relief from the pet shop thread, but i went a litle too far, lots were egging me on, on here and facebook and it was soon deleted:lol2:


it did go a bit too far but i didnt get infracted which suprised me but there you go, live to fight another day:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!!  Got work this afternoon (really can't be bothered.... trouble with the hours getting knocked down... when a day comes I actually have a shift, I can't be bothered). Meh.


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> morning chatters.......im on my best behaviour today:whistling2:
> 
> eileen i started a thread called, im gonna open a zoo, just a bit of light hearted relief from the pet shop thread, but i went a litle too far, lots were egging me on, on here and facebook and it was soon deleted:lol2:
> 
> 
> it did go a bit too far but i didnt get infracted which suprised me but there you go, live to fight another day:flrt:


 

:lol2:you are never going to make a mod:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:you are never going to make a mod:whistling2:


 im very easily led:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody!!  Got work this afternoon (really can't be bothered.... trouble with the hours getting knocked down... when a day comes I actually have a shift, I can't be bothered). Meh.


 


I think uncertain working hours makes everyone feel like this.
Granada reports said the ponies wern`t local news so wouldnt come but we are doing our own video which will be uploaded to You tube so you can all see it.


----------



## Amalthea

How are they not local news?!?


----------



## ditta

babydice is very hormonal, and poor chester hasnt a clue what he has done, she has gone from sharing herself between our bed and his, eating with him, even playing with him........to hunting him down and knocking the shite outa him, she sleeps with me all night, then asks to get down, i put her down and she charges for him, squealing like a cow and grabbing him, i had to pull her off him this morning..........we went through similar last year after he had erm.......serviced her.......for want of a better phrase, but he lived downstairs then and not in the same room:whip:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> How are they not local news?!?


Apparantly its because the ponies are from Dartmoor:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

But they won't be staying in Dartmoor now for the rest of their lives.......

Poor Chester!!!


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> But they won't be staying in Dartmoor now for the rest of their lives.......
> 
> Poor Chester!!!


 poor chester AND POOR DITTA:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> poor chester AND POOR DITTA:lol2:


Why poor you, its not you who is on the recieving end:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Why poor you, its not you who is on the recieving end:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 cos im the one who has to get out of bed to drag her off.......granted she is being extra soppy with me.....but after 2 hours sleep interupted by the screaming banshee i feel a little sorry for me too:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ukphd said:


> yeah tried that but couldn't get it the right shape to stay on (and still have the padded bit over the cut!). so then I tried a normal plaster but had to tape it on to make it stay... decided superglue was easier


using super glue for what it was invented for :no1:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> eileen i started a thread called, im gonna open a zoo, just a bit of light hearted relief from the pet shop thread, but i went a litle too far, lots were egging me on, on here and facebook and it was soon deleted:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!



Amalthea said:


> How are they not local news?!?


That's bloody ridiculous Shell - it doesn't matter if the ponies come from Dartmoor, you live in Lancashire, your sanctuary is in Lancashire and you are rescuing these ponies from what could be certain death - what's not a story about that??? :bash:

Bloody TV.

I see the "Dick & Dom Go Wild" series has started, but I'm not apparently on for a couple of weeks yet! Thank God!!! :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

tomwilson said:


> using super glue for what it was invented for :no1:



Oh yes indeedio :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, had an interesting day at work with "interesting" customers and an "interesting" new little tidbit from head office.... *grumbles* Heading out to see some friends.


----------



## feorag

Anybody watch the new "Extraordinary Dogs" show on Channel 5 tonight?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Anybody watch the new "Extraordinary Dogs" show on Channel 5 tonight?


 

Noooo I didnt know it was on:bash:

Have you seen the pony pics:flrt:


----------



## feorag

No I haven't - I just came upstairs for the toilet! :roll: so jumped on here, I'm halfway through watching it on the hard drive recorder, cos I was watching this morning's Dick & Dom programme first.

I've just posted a thread about it and a link that tells you what it's about cos it's on for something like 13 weeks, but you can download and watch the first episode from a link on that website. Only half hour episodes.

I imagine you've put the picture thread on the "pictures section" and I never go on there unless I'm directed!

ETA: :crazy: Where are they? Can't find them??? :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No I haven't - I just came upstairs for the toilet! :roll: so jumped on here, I'm halfway through watching it on the hard drive recorder, cos I was watching this morning's Dick & Dom programme first.
> 
> I've just posted a thread about it and a link that tells you what it's about cos it's on for something like 13 weeks, but you can download and watch the first episode from a link on that website. Only half hour episodes.
> 
> I imagine you've put the picture thread on the "pictures section" and I never go on there unless I'm directed!
> 
> ETA: :crazy: Where are they? Can't find them??? :crazy:


 
They are on Selinas Any spare land thread

Minnie and Milo









Minnie resting


----------



## feorag

Aw!!! Bless them - aren't they gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im glad the ponies arrived safely at last Shell. They are cuteys!


----------



## Amalthea

They are beautiful, Shell!!!! Am totally in love, methinks!!!


----------



## tomwilson

cute horsies shell

whats everyone up too


----------



## feorag

I've just finished knitting this for little Darcey, but haven't been able to find any pretty buttons for it yet. Now I'm knitting the same thing, but to fit a dog! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've just finished knitting this for little Darcey, but haven't been able to find any pretty buttons for it yet. Now I'm knitting the same thing, but to fit a dog! :lol2:
> 
> image


 
Very cute:flrt: :lol2: @ matching dog coat


----------



## Amalthea

So cute, Eileen!!!

CRAP!!! Did I ever send ya monies for the APD beds???


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just looked at this thread's tags. Whats that one about that says _emmie_ is realy something or other???


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Just looked at this thread's tags. Whats that one about that says _emmie_ is realy something or other???


 

Hmmmm

Reptile Forums - Threads Tagged with _emmie_x_ is eh9660

Reptile Forums - View Profile: EH9660


I cant find a member called emmie x though


----------



## ami_j

awww the ponies are cute :flrt:
look what ive just made :lol2:










oh and some pics of his royal highness in his den lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awww the ponies are cute :flrt:
> look what ive just made :lol2:
> image
> 
> 
> oh and some pics of his royal highness in his den lol
> image
> image


Is it cous cous or burnt rice pudding and is it yours or for Atari and co:lol2:
He looks very cute in his den:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Is it cous cous or burnt rice pudding and is it yours or for Atari and co:lol2:
> He looks very cute in his den:flrt:


its cous cous with hemp seed and seaweed :lol2: (the seaweed smells rank lol) and its defo for them , smelling the seaweed makes me feel queasy
haha he loves his den , hates it when i put the cushion back on the sofa so he cant get down there , hes bloody tenacious!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Reptile Forums - Threads Tagged with _emmie_x_ is eh9660
> 
> Reptile Forums - View Profile: EH9660
> 
> 
> I cant find a member called emmie x though


Mmm, strange!


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Reptile Forums - Threads Tagged with _emmie_x_ is eh9660
> 
> Reptile Forums - View Profile: EH9660
> 
> 
> I cant find a member called emmie x though





Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, strange!


 
I think we need Jai`s super sleuthing skills for this one:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I think we need Jai`s super sleuthing skills for this one:2thumb:


my proffesional opinion is that someone is a crazy:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> my proffesional opinion is that someone is a crazy:lol2:


No sh*t sherlock! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> No sh*t sherlock! :lol2:


dont be mean , i dont know anything about anything remember :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> dont be mean , i dont know anything about anything remember :whistling2:


Aye, thats true! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye, thats true! :lol2:


well todays definately been quieter on the forum , yesterday was mad for threads...must of been a full moon :lol2:
and on that note im off for a bath i wanna be half awake when the shopping arrives tomorrow


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> well todays definately been quieter on the forum , yesterday was mad for threads...must of been a full moon :lol2:
> and on that note im off for a bath i wanna be half awake when the shopping arrives tomorrow


i finnaly completed soul silver this month doesn't help that i lost my DS for a very long time and cba picking it up the rest of te time lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tom, you need to change your sig to 1 YBS 1 Peninsula Cooter :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Tom, you need to change your sig to 1 YBS 1 Peninsula Cooter :lol2:


i know but i cba right now :lol2:

i will get round to it though


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i know but i cba right now :lol2:
> 
> i will get round to it though


Thats not the right attitude young man! :whip:


----------



## Shell195

Nighty night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Nighty night xx


Goodnight chuck x


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!

I had a really long day yesterday but decided when I got home that I should go to my body combat class.... am now exhausted and in pain! but it was good last night (when the endorphins were still flowing, not so much when the alarm went off at 4am!:gasp


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Shell195 said:


> Very cute:flrt: :lol2: @ matching dog coat


Do you know, for one awful moment I did think about giving it to Elise for Isis, her little jrtx, :roll2: but I know what she'd say to me if I did! :lol2: 


Amalthea said:


> So cute, Eileen!!!
> 
> CRAP!!! Did I ever send ya monies for the APD beds???


Thank you Jen and no you didn't, but I'd forgotten all about it, so maybe you should have kept your mouth shut! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Just looked at this thread's tags. Whats that one about that says _emmie_ is realy something or other???


I saw that the other day and wondered what it was all about. Thinking maybe someone with an inflated sense of their own importance, but now that Shell's explained what I couldn't grasp either cos it just didn't make sense to me, I think I must be right. She doesn't give an age, but she's only a child. She's only done 237 posts and yet she's made 39 new threads! :gasp:



ukphd said:


> I had a really long day yesterday but decided when I got home that I should go to my body combat class.... am now exhausted and in pain! but it was good last night (when the endorphins were still flowing, not so much when the alarm went off at 4am!:gasp


4:00am :gasp: Just couldn't do that! Absolutely couldn't! :crazy:

I was so tired when my alarm went off yesterday morning at 9:00 (lol2 that I decided this morning I would 'sleep my sleep out' and wake up when I was ready. My phone started ringing for a text at 9:00am and woke me up! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

I was up at the crack of dawn as the recovery man was coming to pick a car up to take it for repair.


I got some pictures sent to me this morning of Boris:flrt: I will put them on soon


----------



## Amalthea

I wouldn't do that, Eileen *lol* I'm sorry :blush: Will do it now :whistling2:

Eww... 4am. :bash:

So, yeah... Was gonna tell you about head office's new little rule (although, I think it's the new area manager's rule and I can't stand her)..... Basically, when I signed my contract, it was for 8 hours a week, but I always got overtime. Well, last week, everybody got overtime cuz of the shop floor move. And this week, we have to make up our overtime, so we're all down a few hours. So, basically, we don't get overtime. And I am only working 4 hours this week (yesterday's shift). So on floor moves, when we all have to stay late (usually on special days, too... next one's Valentines Day.... Ok, Gary and I don't celebrate it, but what about those who do) and don't get anything out of it at all. AND now the managers are going to have loads of lone trading (which is against AS rules... ya know, for safety and all) because they have to make up for the extra time staff have been given. Not. Happy.


----------



## Shell195

Sounds a crap company Jen but then big ones usually are:bash:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...43941-remember-boris-my-handreared-puupy.html


----------



## Amalthea

I've told my manager that I am going to have to look for another job. I love my job, so don't want to leave, but we can't manage with me just getting 8 hours a week. I said Trafford has asked me again if I want to move there, cuz they've got loads of positions opening up at the moment... So Charlotte (my manager) is going to ask if there's a way for me to have two contracts and work at both.


----------



## temerist

Boris is gorgeous, think he really looks more like and Ian though lol

get posting in my thread, make it popular :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Already done


----------



## temerist

Thea, im not happy with you!!! when i came out the shower ealier you attempted to lick my bo:censorck

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Diesel likes helping Mommy dry off after a bath/shower, so he gets a leg....


----------



## Shell195

Already posted on your thread, Ian :lol2:
Who in their right mind calls a dog Spanner:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He definitely looks like a Boris.


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Already posted on your thread, Ian :lol2:
> Who in their right mind calls a dog Spanner:lol2:


i know, thats almost as bad as calling your 2 jack russells Jack and Russell :whistling2: they were jans dogs not mine :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

i want the shopping to hurry up i want my dinner.dont want boring sliced bread when theres uncut loaf and prawn mayo on its way.between one and three hope its nearer one.or early,early would be good


----------



## temerist

shell probably best if you dont venture back to my other thread, someone made a mean comment about you :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> shell probably best if you dont venture back to my other thread, someone made a mean comment about you :whistling2:


Fantasising again Ian:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

what do you mean "at your age"!!!!!! cheeky mare :whip:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> what do you mean "at your age"!!!!!! cheeky mare :whip:


 

Haha, you know I love you really:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Got chicken cooking in the oven and it smells TASTY!!!!!


----------



## ukphd

hmm chicken..... just thinking about that is making me hungry!

Finally got home - what a day! I can't take these early mornings :whip:

Boris (spanner?!) is gorgeous! What a handsome dog :flrt: (I'm sure it's all down to the handrearing  )


----------



## Amalthea

He really looks like you'd expect a Boris to look now, too, dontcha think???

Yeah, Gary picked up one of these packets with spices, so it's chicken, mushrooms, taters, carrots, and I added a bit of fresh (frozen) chives, too. Smells tastyful!!!! Could really do with a crusty loaf, methinks. Hmmmm.... Wonder if I can bribe Gary to go get one. *ponders*


----------



## Shell195

I think Boris has really grown into his name, its a shame hes now called spanner :yeahright: The secret of my handrearing is they are raised with loads of extra love and squidges:lol2:
Did I tell you Sydney had blotted his copy book:bash: He has now been banned from our bedroom as twice he has got under the quilt and crapped in our bed :gasp: Besides that hes a little sweetie and if you sit on the floor or Sophs bed he will sit on your knee:2thumb: Still wont be touched though:roll:

Dennis and Sydney are having a love affair, they try and mate each other then curl up in Sydney`s bed to sleep. Harley,Stinky and Tom love playing chase with him but they dont have the closeness with him that Dennis does:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I think Boris has really grown into his name, its a shame hes now called spanner :yeahright: The secret of my handrearing is they are raised with loads of extra love and squidges:lol2:
> Did I tell you Sydney had blotted his copy book:bash: He has now been banned from our bedroom as twice he has got under the quilt and crapped in our bed :gasp: Besides that hes a little sweetie and if you sit on the floor or Sophs bed he will sit on your knee:2thumb: Still wont be touched though:roll:
> 
> *Dennis and Sydney are having a love affair, they try and mate each other then curl up in Sydney`s bed to sleep*. Harley,Stinky and Tom love playing chase with him but they dont have the closeness with him that Dennis does:whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:
thinking he wouldnt of made a good stud cat if he is of that persuasion:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ruby wants to call her baby boy BENTLEY!!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ruby wants to call her baby boy BENTLEY!!! :bash:


 

Look on the bright side, it could be worse and she could be calling him Skoda :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

thats what she said, but bloody bentley, they will call him bent or bender for short


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> thats what she said, but bloody bentley, they will call him bent or bender for short


 

or even Ben, silly man:lol2:


----------



## temerist

no, kids arent that nice


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> ian can i give you a wank with my bum


 
ermmm sorry shell i dont quite know what to say :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> ermmm sorry shell i dont quite know what to say :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

:gasp: I cant even quote that!!!
I hope you realise Ive just nearly choked on my tea


----------



## temerist

im highly on pain killers lol just ignore me :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

didyou see my reply bottom of last page shell? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> didyou see my reply bottom of last page shell? :lol2:


 
I just looked:lol2: maybe I should change their names:whistling2:
(no offence to anybody)


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im highly on pain killers lol just ignore me :lol2:


 
I think I had better ignore your replies so you dont get an infraction:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I just looked:lol2: maybe I should change their names:whistling2:
> (no offence to anybody)


lol depends what your gonna change em too

and oh look roseanna has made another help thread lets see how long it tkes for her to slate ppl again for trying to help


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> lol depends what your gonna change em too
> 
> and oh look roseanna has made another help thread lets see how long it tkes for her to slate ppl again for trying to help


 
I saw that and thought the same :roll:


----------



## temerist

oooo an infraction, not had one of those in a while lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I saw that and thought the same :roll:


wont be long before meg rocks is back either i would expect. "loving" the influx of idiots we have got recently


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> oooo an infraction, not had one of those in a while lol


:lol2:
When are you getting your clouded leopard then?


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> I think Boris has really grown into his name, its a shame hes now called spanner :yeahright: The secret of my handrearing is they are raised with loads of extra love and squidges:lol2:




Yeah he's definitely a Boris... not a spanner?!

I believe squidges are scientifically proven to improve growth and development. I have proof. George gets regulay belly squidges and he's particularly large.... :lol2:


----------



## temerist

its a distant dream at the moment, not sure where to buy one from yet lol


----------



## ukphd

temerist said:


> its a distant dream at the moment, not sure where to buy one from yet lol


I think they have them on offer at tescos... buy one get one free...

or you could try the new pet shop a certain member is opening - no doubt she'll have lots of them... :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

ukphd said:


> I think they have them on offer at tescos... buy one get one free...
> 
> or you could try the new pet shop a certain member is opening - no doubt she'll have lots of them... :whistling2:


i tried tesco already but even at BOGOF im not willing to pay £6.99 its a rip off


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> I think they have them on offer at tescos... buy one get one free...
> 
> or you could try the new pet shop a certain member is opening - no doubt she'll have lots of them... :whistling2:


 

*snorts


You could try SR as Im sure they can supply ANYTHING


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> *snorts
> 
> 
> You could try SR as Im sure they can supply ANYTHING


who is SR


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> who is SR


 
As you dont know who they are the joke is lost on you:roll:

Welcome to the Simons Rodents website


----------



## temerist

ahhh there is lots of threads about them saying they are crap


----------



## temerist

is the soon to be pet shop owner rosanna?


----------



## ami_j

i think your all being very mean 

HAHA love it


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i think your all being very mean
> 
> HAHA love it


 
About SR?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> About SR?


about her dreammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm shell 

rea d the white writing hahah:flrt:


----------



## temerist

i saw the white writing ami j lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> about her dreammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm shell
> 
> rea d the white writing hahah:flrt:


 
:lol2: I do wish she wouldnt make so many threads about it. I certainly wouldnt be asking this lot for advice about anything:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

ive been reading her threads and looking at the advice she has been asking for, surely these are things she should have considered and found out before considering to open the pet shop


----------



## ukphd

temerist said:


> i tried tesco already but even at BOGOF im not willing to pay £6.99 its a rip off


fair point. I'm sure asda have them for less though....



temerist said:


> is the soon to be pet shop owner rosanna?


oh yes indeed...




ami_j said:


> about her dreammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm shell
> 
> rea d the white writing hahah:flrt:



Oh come on - don't be mean - she's just trying to make the world a better place through the medium of pet shops.... funded by the tax payer....... what a wonderful, altruistic person she is. I wish I was as wonderful as her.:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> fair point. I'm sure asda have them for less though....
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on - don't be mean - she's just trying to make the world a better place through the medium of pet shops.... funded by the tax payer....... what a wonderful, altruistic person she is. I wish I was as wonderful as her.:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*shakes head* Let her live in her own little bubble where she thinks she's going to get grants and money from the banks when she has no idea about running any business. I sure as hell am not paying my taxes so she can open a shop that is bound to fail within months. And all this by May. Lovely. A couple I know of that have run a supplies only stall in our local market for YEARS are closing on the 18th, because they have started to feel the recession and yet she wants to start a brand new business. Well thought out.


----------



## ami_j

i feel i need to say , look at the hidden writing in my posts guys lol


----------



## temerist

i viewed the thread

i commented

i walked away

:lol2:


----------



## temerist

ami_j said:


> i feel i need to say , look at the hidden writing in my posts guys lol


i posted back to you, its the post that looks blank :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> i posted back to you, its the post that looks blank :whistling2:


so ya did :lol2:


----------



## temerist

i only noticed ur white writing when shell quoted you :lol2:

anyway everyone i took my temazepam abput 10 mins ago and its kicking in, nite all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> i only noticed ur white writing when shell quoted you :lol2:
> 
> anyway everyone i took my temazepam abput 10 mins ago and its kicking in, nite all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


night 
even tho im not in your list *sulks*


----------



## Shell195

Night Ian x

Jaimi I didnt see it until you mentioned it:lol2:
I think I need to use my specs more:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night Ian x
> 
> Jaimi I didnt see it until you mentioned it:lol2:
> I think I need to use my specs more:whistling2:


:lol2: good job i mentioned it then


----------



## feorag

Well! You lot have been gabbing tonight, haven't you. See, this is where I miss my laptop, cos it's a pain in the bum running up and down stairs all the time! :bash:


Shell195 said:


> Did I tell you Sydney had blotted his copy book:bash: He has now been banned from our bedroom as twice he has got under the quilt and crapped in our bed :gasp: Besides that hes a little sweetie and if you sit on the floor or Sophs bed he will sit on your knee:2thumb: Still wont be touched though:roll:
> 
> Dennis and Sydney are having a love affair, they try and mate each other then curl up in Sydney`s bed to sleep. Harley,Stinky and Tom love playing chase with him but they dont have the closeness with him that Dennis does:whistling2:


Nope you didn't enlighten us with that little gem! :lol2: I hope you found it before you got into bed and pushed your feet down under the covers! :gasp:

Aw, isn't Dennis just the bestest?? :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:



ukphd said:


> I believe squidges are scientifically proven to improve growth and development. I have proof. George gets regulay belly squidges and he's particularly large.... :lol2:


They are indeed - all my kittens got them, but I'm also a firm believer in tummy blurts - the kitten that doesn't get regular tummy blurts becomes withdrawn and sad and causes misery in it's new home you see! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Jaimi I didnt see it until you mentioned it:lol2:


I saw it Jaime! :2thumb: - had to highlight it to read it though! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well! You lot have been gabbing tonight, haven't you. See, this is where I miss my laptop, cos it's a pain in the bum running up and down stairs all the time! :bash:Nope you didn't enlighten us with that little gem! :lol2: I hope you found it before you got into bed and pushed your feet down under the covers! :gasp:
> 
> Aw, isn't Dennis just the bestest?? :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> They are indeed - all my kittens got them, but I'm also a firm believer in tummy blurts - the kitten that doesn't get regular tummy blurts becomes withdrawn and sad and causes misery in it's new home you see! :lol2:
> 
> I saw it Jaime! :2thumb: - had to highlight it to read it though! :lol2:


it was a secret  secret messages 
rat kittens need belly blurts too, my baby rats got them and my lily LOVED em , jinx still loves em
i give them to atari too but he just looks mortified :lol2:


----------



## feorag

My ratty boys get them too! :2lol:

That newest pet shop thread has just given me such a laugh.

Someone posts to say "there's a whole woworld at your hands with the internet in front of you" and she replies saying "I'm opening a shop, not a website" FFS!!! If she can't understand plain English HTF is she going to impress someone enough to lend her thousands of pounds to open a business! *shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## Shell195

We noticed just before getting in bed, bad Sydney:lol2:
If Dennis was human he would be a queen, hes so camp its untrue:lol2:

Can you imagine the business plan.
1/ Made a few threads on a forum ................


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> My ratty boys get them too! :2lol:
> 
> That newest pet shop thread has just given me such a laugh.
> 
> Someone posts to say "there's a whole woworld at your hands with the internet in front of you" and she replies saying "I'm opening a shop, not a website" FFS!!! If she can't understand plain English HTF is she going to impress someone enough to lend her thousands of pounds to open a business! *shakes head in disbelief*


lol i dont like to blurt my boys they tend to marinate in wee *puke*


Shell195 said:


> We noticed just before getting in bed, bad Sydney:lol2:
> If Dennis was human he would be a queen, hes so camp its untrue:lol2:
> 
> Can you imagine the business plan.
> 1/ Made a few threads on a forum ................


hehe shell get with the times thats SOOO adequate :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*shakes head* After writing that (see pet shop thread), my head hurts and I think I'm off to bed.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *shakes head* After writing that (see pet shop thread), my head hurts and I think I'm off to bed.


you might as well of banged your head agaisnt a wall hun


----------



## Amalthea

I know..... At least there'd be a more plausible reason for my heaache.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I know..... At least there'd be a more plausible reason for my heaache.


yup, she doesnt have a clue , clearly and i pity the animals that dont sell when she goes bust cos it was poorly thought through


----------



## Amalthea

Have you browsed the threads created by her?? *shakes head* Idiot.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Have you browsed the threads created by her?? *shakes head* Idiot.


i might do when i want to be more annoyed lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We noticed just before getting in bed, bad Sydney:lol2:
> *If Dennis was human he would be a queen, hes so camp its untrue*:lol2:
> 
> Can you imagine the business plan.
> 1/ Made a few threads on a forum ................


Proof if ever you needed it that Dennis should come to live with me then Shell! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Hehe just felt Roxy's kittens moving, its the best thing in the world!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Hehe just felt Roxy's kittens moving, its the best thing in the world!


Awww, bless!


----------



## tomwilson

pokemon 


that is all


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Proof if ever you needed it that Dennis should come to live with me then Shell! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I like having my own live in camp nekkid boy thank you very much:flrt:

Night all x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I like having my own live in camp nekkid boy thank you very much:flrt:
> 
> Night all x


Pfft, tight cow..........


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> pokemon
> 
> 
> that is all


 
How do you get Bulbasaur, Meowth & Squirtle on a bus? 


















POKEMON!!! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> How do you get Bulbasaur, Meowth & Squirtle on a bus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POKEMON!!! :lol2:


oh dear :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh dear :lol2:


Thank you, I'll be here all week! :notworthy:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you, I'll be here all week! :notworthy:


:lol2:tell us another then


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:tell us another then


Erm..............


Wanna recreate Hungry Hippos? Go to a weight watchers club, open a bag of Maltesers & empty them on the floor! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Erm..............
> 
> 
> Wanna recreate Hungry Hippos? Go to a weight watchers club, open a bag of Maltesers & empty them on the floor! :lol2:


oooo col thats cruel :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> How do you get Bulbasaur, Meowth & Squirtle on a bus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POKEMON!!! :lol2:


for someone who doesn't like pokemon you seem to know quite a few of their names lol



just read pet shop thread god that girls irritating


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oooo col thats cruel :lol2:


:lol2: funny though!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> for someone who doesn't like pokemon you seem to know quite a few of their names lol
> 
> 
> 
> just read pet shop thread god that girls irritating


I know most of the ones from the original Pokemon but I lost interest when the new ones came out.

That Rosanna is either very disillusioned or thick!


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Im off to the sanctuary once my lift turns up


----------



## feorag

Morning Shell - I'm off childminding soon. Trying to upload new information on the Sanctuary's website, but I can't get connection :bash:


Zoo-Man said:


> That Rosanna is either very disillusioned or thick!


I'm voting thick! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I'm voting thick! :2thumb:


Ditto!


----------



## Charlibob

Some of you might remember the big black cat that kept visiting our garden which really upset Tabby, we haven't seen it for a well but its back :bash:

Shes currently running up and down the stairs crying and checking the garden every 5 minutes! Since Friday its been visiting the garden again, Mark and my Mum both think they've kicked out and gone on holiday or something. It woke us up wailing on Monday at 7am and I've seen it sitting in our garden crying a few times, yesterday I heard Tabby doing her hisspoof noise so went to her and it was drinking in our garden. We have an under-bed storage box that I put seedling in summer, well its filled up with rain over winter and there's loads of algae in it, so I'm guessing they haven't left it any water as my 2 sit and wail in front on the bowl if it isn't fresh or they've dropped a bit of food in it and this water is just gross! It also seems to have lost a bit weight, if def the same cat but doesn't have the big fat face it had before, hmmmmm.


----------



## feorag

Did you ever find out who it actually belonged to?


----------



## Amalthea

Testing, testing 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/644493-playing-new-camera.html#post7727115

And then just cuz....


----------



## feorag

Fabulous photo, Jen! I'm assuming that's a Diesel eye??


----------



## Amalthea

Yup  We got a new camera last week and I've not really played with it yet, so I thought I'd have a go


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Did you ever find out who it actually belonged to?


I think I know but I'm not 100% a lot of people own cats here and I know of 3 houses on my street that I've seen a black cat sat in the window, but never close enough to see if this one that visits our garden. If its the one I think then I haven't seen them for a couple of days or any of there cats in there window. Mark took the bins to the bin store at the of the street and saw it sat in the garden, he spoke to it and it came running over meowing trying to get to him, but there's like a 4 foot piece of glass so it can't actually get out of the garden and the drop is as high as a terraced house if it goes over the glass.


----------



## feorag

Just wondered whether or not you knew whose it was so you could go knock at their door and see if they were indeed away and had thrown it out.


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Just wondered whether or not you knew whose it was so you could go knock at their door and see if they were indeed away and had thrown it out.


Might send Mark around later to see if they are home and probaly have a word with them as the houses are sold on those 100 year lease things (I rent so don't fully understand them) and they sent a letter out not too long ago saying that you are no longer allowed to let cats into the garden due to so many people complaining about cats pooping in there flower beds.


----------



## Amalthea

How good is he???

YouTube - ASF rat learning basketball


----------



## rach666

i know i dont come in this thread (please exscuse me) BUT






im thinking of opening a cat rescue please help me i have no money no commom sense no vet or suppliers. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

You'll do brilliantly, then!


----------



## rach666

Amalthea said:


> You'll do brilliantly, then!


i knew it! gee thanks


----------



## Amalthea

S'ok  I aim to please and all that jazz!


----------



## ukphd

Hello everyone!

I just can't keep up with you lot and all your posts 

Been in London today at a meeting - was so nice and sunny - felt really spring-like and punxsutawney phil says it's gonna be an early spring (and who's gonna argue with a groundhog... even if they are having major snow storms over there.....) Punxsutawney Phil defies Groundhog Day storm - Telegraph




feorag said:


> They are indeed - all my kittens got them, but I'm also a firm believer in tummy blurts - the kitten that doesn't get regular tummy blurts becomes withdrawn and sad and causes misery in it's new home you see! :lol2:





ami_j said:


> it was a secret  secret messages
> rat kittens need belly blurts too, my baby rats got them and my lily LOVED em , jinx still loves em
> i give them to atari too but he just looks mortified :lol2:


Oh yes - I do love a good belly blurt. George likes them, Maisy isn't keen and Jackson just looks bemused! :flrt:



rach666 said:


> i know i dont come in this thread (please exscuse me) BUT
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking of opening a cat rescue please help me i have no money no commom sense no vet or suppliers. :whistling2::lol2:


hmmm I think what you should do is post a series of random threads asking for advice which you then reject and generally just be a bit thick. I then think you should go and ask the government to give you stacks of money and benefits so you can do it. Your business plan should be "I'm gonna do it cos I wanna". I have full confidence in you.


----------



## ami_j

i love giving belly blurts when they lol bemused makes me laugh lol.

sorry i havent posted guys been finding a supplier for my unicorn shop


----------



## feorag

rach666 said:


> i know i dont come in this thread (please exscuse me) BUT


You're welcome here any time - this has nothing much to do with cats, as you'll have guessed if you pop in any time, it's just somewhere to chat, laugh, cry or moan really!

Although we have been told off in the past for going off topic! :roll2: PMSL!!!


rach666 said:


> im thinking of opening a cat rescue please help me i have no money no commom sense no vet or suppliers. :whistling2::lol2:





Amalthea said:


> You'll do brilliantly, then!


Jen's right you'll do brilliantly, you certainly don't need common sense or money to open a successful cat rescue - and we'll give you the wrong advice to help you make it the success you expect it to be! :2thumb:

Nancy that's cos some of us don't work or don't work every day and have sad, lonely lives with no friends, nothing to do and nowhere to go, so we sit here and talk all day to people who don't know!

Sounds really bad when you put it like that doesn't it? :lol2:

Jen that video of the rat was superb - I've never heard of African Spft Furred Rats before! Africa get some gorgeous little furries (and pricklies) don't they - and some big ones too!


----------



## ami_j

its another name for multis eileen,will have to watch it when i can get on the computer.


----------



## rach666

ukphd said:


> hmmm I think what you should do is post a series of random threads asking for advice which you then reject and generally just be a bit thick. I then think you should go and ask the government to give you stacks of money and benefits so you can do it. Your business plan should be "I'm gonna do it cos I wanna". I have full confidence in you.


oooh no need for the random threads i started my own website for advice 

www.howtobecomeanidiot.com 




feorag said:


> You're welcome here any time - this has nothing much to do with cats, as you'll have guessed if you pop in any time, it's just somewhere to chat, laugh, cry or moan really!
> 
> Although we have been told off in the past for going off topic! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Jen's right you'll do brilliantly, you certainly don't need common sense or money to open a successful cat rescue - and we'll give you the wrong advice to help you make it the success you expect it to be! :2thumb:



haha why thankyou! although ive changed my mind on the cat rescue... im going for a worm one instead.... now all i need is a pair of wings which would enable me to save the ickle bickle wormies from the bad bad birdies. please do not tell me these wings do not exist as the DO.:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning Shell - I'm off childminding soon. Trying to upload new information on the Sanctuary's website, but I can't get connection :bash:*I'm voting thick!* :2thumb:


Same here! :crazy:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We are setting off to Indy's first ringcraft class in a bit! Eeee, exciting! I hope she isn't too nervous of the other dogs.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Fabulous photo, Jen! I'm assuming that's a Diesel eye??


Cool photo:no1:



feorag said:


> Did you ever find out who it actually belonged to?


 
I wondered that too and if it was near me I would be knocking on doors.



Zoo-Man said:


> We are setting off to Indy's first ringcraft class in a bit! Eeee, exciting! I hope she isn't too nervous of the other dogs.


 
Let us know how you get on 


The vet came to see the ponies today and we now have a plan of action. Leave them a week then Ivermec them to get rid of the lice
Leave another week and worm them
Leave 2 more weeks then give them their first vaccination
4 weeks after this Milo will be castrated and both will have their 2nd vaccination
He managed to feel bodily condition and says Milo is very boney but Minnie is near skeletal:bash:
They are now eating hay,readigrass and foal creep mix and although Minnie tires easily she is getting stronger by the day.
I got a pony kiss this morning:flrt:


----------



## ditta

evening all. been babysitting today.........sat in bed this morning...heard splashing....looked at bottom of bed blinky is sat at the water dish.....i screamed, what the rfuk are you doing......she proceeded to dig all the water out of the dish as if to say.....'this mummy' how can i stop her doing this, dont think the water gun is gonna work:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> evening all. been babysitting today.........sat in bed this morning...heard splashing....looked at bottom of bed blinky is sat at the water dish.....i screamed, what the rfuk are you doing......she proceeded to dig all the water out of the dish as if to say.....'this mummy' how can i stop her doing this, dont think the water gun is gonna work:gasp::gasp:


 

If you find out how to stop her tell me please as Fudge is 9 years old and still does this:bash:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> If you find out how to stop her tell me please as Fudge is 9 years old and still does this:bash:


 oh :lol2: thanks shell, thing is the dish is for everyone including the skunks, i keep filling it she keeps emptying it....little cowbag:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Just recieved some old pics of me from my younger days, my dad has converted them from transparancies:lol2: i thought I would share:blush:
Baby me (wtf am I wearing and check out the snazzy pram)









Me about 12 and William, I loved that dog so much









Me about 13










Big sis, me, younger sis and brother, sooooo cheezy


----------



## ukphd

Aww bless - bet you still wear that little yellow outfit don't you  :lol2:

(p.s. - the sample of frank's food arrived today - thank you so much for your help!  )


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Aww bless - bet you still wear that little yellow outfit don't you  :lol2:
> 
> *(p.s. - the sample of frank's food arrived today - thank you so much for your help!  )*





Its about bloody time:bash:

Why would anyone put any child in THAT:lol2:


----------



## temerist

evening slappers

shell in those pics of you at age 12/13 you remind me of a young linda blair :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> evening slappers
> 
> shell in those pics of you at age 12/13 you remind me of a young linda blair :lol2:


Thats not the first time Ive been told that:lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Thats not the first time Ive been told that:lol2:


the resembalence is uncanny :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> the resembalence is uncanny :whistling2:
> 
> image


 i see im still not good enough for your list *sulks*


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> the resembalence is uncanny :whistling2:
> 
> image


 



lmao:roll2:Sadly my head doesnt spin and I cant vomit pea soup:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> lmao:roll2:Sadly my head doesnt spin and I cant vomit pea soup:whistling2:


should we still keep you away from crucifixes :lol2:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> lmao:roll2:Sadly my head doesnt spin and I cant vomit pea soup:whistling2:


are you sure??? maybe we could try it out



ami_j said:


> should we still keep you away from crucifixes :lol2:


im sure shell has done worse things with other biblical objects :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> are you sure??? maybe we could try it out
> 
> 
> 
> im sure shell has done worse things with other biblical objects :whistling2:


 
:gasp: I dont think your tablets actually do you any good:whip:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I dont think your tablets actually do you any good:whip:


imagine how bad he might be without them :gasp:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I dont think your tablets actually do you any good:whip:


im starting to think that too

god im on so many though, maybe its just the combination:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im starting to think that too
> 
> god im on so many though, maybe its just the combination:lol2:


 
Maybe you should stop taking the illegal ones and just take the ones from the hospital:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

i have no idea what you are implying young lady :whistling2:


ami_j, added you : victory:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> imagine how bad he might be without them :gasp:


 
Thats true:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you should stop taking the illegal ones and just take the ones from the hospital:whistling2:


:lol2:


temerist said:


> i have no idea what you are implying young lady :whistling2:
> 
> 
> ami_j, added you : victory:


thankooooo
you can call me jai if you want everyone else does


----------



## Amalthea

Love the pics, Shell!!!! 

Just got home from having my hairs cut.... Getting it dyed all funky-like when Steve gets the colors in.


----------



## temerist

my medication are all needed


































they must be they are self-prescribed :lol2:


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Love the pics, Shell!!!!
> 
> Just got home from having my hairs cut.... Getting it dyed all funky-like when Steve gets the colors in.
> 
> image
> 
> image


theres my gorgeous girl

and i wasnt mean, i didnt post my friesian pics, so u wont turn green lol


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Love the pics, Shell!!!!
> 
> Just got home from having my hairs cut.... Getting it dyed all funky-like when Steve gets the colors in.
> 
> image
> 
> image


really suits you jen : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> theres my gorgeous girl
> 
> and i wasnt mean, i didnt post my friesian pics, so u wont turn green lol


You have friesians, too??? *sobs* I love them so much. My favorite horse breed. Such a sexy animal!!!



ami_j said:


> really suits you jen : victory:


Fanx  Hopefully it'll be bright and colorful soon!! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

we have one, 16.1hh mare called Legacy, she was Jans, i was considering putting her in foal but my daughters nabbed her lol


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> You have friesians, too??? *sobs* I love them so much. My favorite horse breed. Such a sexy animal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fanx  Hopefully it'll be bright and colorful soon!! :2thumb:


ooo which colours?


----------



## Shell195

Cool hair Jen, did Gary sulk much:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Just thought i'd pop in and say hi, I haven't posted for about a week! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> we have one, 16.1hh mare called Legacy, she was Jans, i was considering putting her in foal but my daughters nabbed her lol


So jealous. I truly love them. I always get a bit excited when I see them (and there's been loads in movies lately)



ami_j said:


> ooo which colours?


This colors 












Shell195 said:


> Cool hair Jen, did Gary sulk much:lol2:


He insists that he's not bothered.... I know better :lol2:



CE1985F said:


> Just thought i'd pop in and say hi, I haven't posted for about a week! :gasp:


Hiya, Clark!! 

Was playing with the camera again..... :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3-been-playing-my-new-camera.html#post7730839


----------



## Amalthea

Did anybody see Pam's comments on the link I posted on my FB (about the woman who tried posting a puppy)??


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> So jealous. I truly love them. I always get a bit excited when I see them (and there's been loads in movies lately)
> 
> 
> 
> This colors
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> He insists that he's not bothered.... I know better :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya, Clark!!
> 
> *Was playing with the camera again..... :whistling2:*
> 
> *[URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/644823-been-playing-my-new-camera.html#post7730839"]http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/644823-been-playing-my-new-camera.html#post7730839*[/URL]


Great pic's! : victory:: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Did anybody see Pam's comments on the link I posted on my FB (about the woman who tried posting a puppy)??


 
I read the link in the thread quickly this morning. I think the woman shud be hung!!!!! :bash:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> its another name for multis eileen,will have to watch it when i can get on the computer.


Ah! I see Jaime - well I've heard of them, so I wasn't as ignorant as I thought I was! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Just recieved some old pics of me from my younger days, my dad has converted them from transparancies:lol2: i thought I would share:blush:
> Baby me (wtf am I wearing and check out the snazzy pram)


You look like you've got your skirt tucked up your nicker legs cos you're going paddling!! :roll2: PMSL!!!



Amalthea said:


> Just got home from having my hairs cut.... Getting it dyed all funky-like when Steve gets the colors in.
> 
> image
> 
> image


*LOVE* the hair Jen - I'd like mine like that but it's just so thick that I'd never get that lovely wispy look that I so crave! :roll:



CE1985F said:


> Just thought i'd pop in and say hi, I haven't posted for about a week! :gasp:


So you pop in after weeks to say Hi and don't tell us how Indy got on at her first ringcraft class! :bash:

Guess we'll have to wait for Colin to come on and tell us that! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Did anybody see Pam's comments on the link I posted on my FB (about the woman who tried posting a puppy)??


Nope - what did she say?


----------



## tomwilson

i served a mr dead in work today, christ these customers have funny names we had a delivery for a mrs V. Large as well


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> So jealous. I truly love them. I always get a bit excited when I see them (and there's been loads in movies lately)
> 
> 
> 
> This colors
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> He insists that he's not bothered.... I know better :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya, Clark!!
> 
> Was playing with the camera again..... :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3-been-playing-my-new-camera.html#post7730839


thats gonna look awesome 


feorag said:


> Ah! I see Jaime - well I've heard of them, so I wasn't as ignorant as I thought I was! :2thumb:
> 
> You look like you've got your skirt tucked up your nicker legs cos you're going paddling!! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> *LOVE* the hair Jen - I'd like mine like that but it's just so thick that I'd never get that lovely wispy look that I so crave! :roll:
> 
> So you pop in after weeks to say Hi and don't tell us how Indy got on at her first ringcraft class! :bash:
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait for Colin to come on and tell us that! :lol2:
> 
> Nope - what did she say?


yeah thats what most people know them as


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Ah! I see Jaime - well I've heard of them, so I wasn't as ignorant as I thought I was! :2thumb:
> 
> You look like you've got your skirt tucked up your nicker legs cos you're going paddling!! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> *LOVE* the hair Jen - I'd like mine like that but it's just so thick that I'd never get that lovely wispy look that I so crave! :roll:
> 
> *So you pop in after weeks to say Hi and don't tell us how Indy got on at her first ringcraft class! :bash:*
> 
> *Guess we'll have to wait for Colin to come on and tell us that! :lol2:*
> 
> Nope - what did she say?


 
Actually i have given this information on the indy thread!!!! :whip::whip:


----------



## Amalthea

It's not the news article I'm upset about 9although that is disgusting)... It's Pam's comments... Hang on, I'll go copy and paste....


> Pam Thompson nothing surprises me with yanks.
> 
> Jen Egan ‎*clears throat*
> 
> Pam Thompson Well I'm afraid I'm not an admirer of all things American. I hate the huge factory farms over there. I hate the mutilation of cats and dogs done as a matter of convenience, I hate the arrogance most Americans display. In fact I dislike most... things American. I can't help having these opinions. No offence was meant to you Jen because you are not like most Americans I meet and because you have made your home in England with an Englishman which to me means that you too abhor things like slicing the ears of puppies, factory and fur farming, bombing your allies and then lying about it before being found put, then saying "oops". I could be wrong though.
> 
> Jen Egan I do believe that is the minority, Pam. Just that is all you see in the news. I don't know anybody like that and have a lot of friends back home as well as my family.
> 
> Pam Thompson we have American airbases around here and sadly, I seem to see the wrong ones then. Oh they are perfectly polite to speak to and call you 'Ma'am' but they have a terrible reputation among dog breeders for instance for getting dogs, leaving ...them in a cage all day, or shut outside in a shed all day, or even just roaming the airbase loose, then when they go back to the states they simply abandon them, or book them into a boarding kennel and just don't return. The latter has become so much of a problem that kennel owners now require at least 2 weeks payment up front. If they come back, great. If they don't, it helps defray costs while they find the dog another home. When this sort of thing is the sum total of your personal experience, and when you know about farming practices, ear cropping, tail docking, declawing, debarking etc which goes on, then it tends to sour your opinion on Americans.
> 
> Jen Egan You can't tar every American with the same brush. Just like all English people aren't from London. It's narrow minded and hurtful. You say you didn't mean any disrespect to me, because I chose to live here with my English husband, but I would go home in a heartbeat if we could (easily), and all of my family are still in the US and very American (as a matter of fact, half of my family are Texan, and I'm sure you'd think that is even worse than being "just American").
> 
> Pam Thompson well we will have to agree to differ. Shame you can't go home then.



I want to say something along the lines of "I would appreciate an apology for basically bashing my country (which I am very proud to be from) and my family and friends whom I love dearly on my facebook."


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Did anybody see Pam's comments on the link I posted on my FB (about the woman who tried posting a puppy)??


:bash: i think she should go back in her hole


----------



## Amalthea

I'm not wrong to feel very offended, then??


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Actually i have given this information on the indy thread!!!! :whip::whip:


I know and I've read it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But I had to go look for it, whereas you could have told me on here! :grin1:



Amalthea said:


> It's not the news article I'm upset about 9although that is disgusting)... It's Pam's comments... Hang on, I'll go copy and paste....
> 
> 
> I want to say something along the lines of "I would appreciate an apology for basically bashing my country (which I am very proud to be from) and my family and friends whom I love dearly on my facebook."


:gasp: That is out of order on so many levels Jen - I'm so sorry for you!

Of course you can't tar all Americans with the same brush, in the same way as you can't with any other nationality. That's really just too rude!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I'm not wrong to feel very offended, then??


not at all jen , not only is she rude to general people shes rude to so called friends


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> It's not the news article I'm upset about 9although that is disgusting)... It's Pam's comments... Hang on, I'll go copy and paste....
> 
> 
> I want to say something along the lines of "I would appreciate an apology for basically bashing my country (which I am very proud to be from) and my family and friends whom I love dearly on my facebook."


She's a stupid :censor: that should keep her opinions to her self!


ami_j said:


> :bash: i think she should go back in her hole


 
I agree!



Amalthea said:


> I'm not wrong to feel very offended, then??


Nope, not at all.


----------



## Amalthea

Right... I'm gonna ask for an apology.


----------



## Amalthea

Just added this:



> Jen Egan I would appreciate an apology, Pam, for basically bashing my country (which I am very proud to be from) and my family and friends whom I love dearly on my facebook. If you feel this way, feel free to do so on your own FB, but I don't appreciate the things you've said about my country. I am damned proud to be an American.


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> *I know and I've read it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:*
> 
> *But I had to go look for it, whereas you could have told me on here! :grin1:*
> 
> :gasp: That is out of order on so many levels Jen - I'm so sorry for you!
> 
> Of course you can't tar all Americans with the same brush, in the same way as you can't with any other nationality. That's really just too rude!


I ain't writing it in two threads!!!! Any updates i will put in the Indy thread!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

good on you jen

in other news OW , i knew i hurt my thumb in the garden earlier , was a splinter


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Just added this:


Good for you Jen - I wouldn't hold my breath cos I don't think Pam does apologies, but we'll wait and see.



CE1985F said:


> I ain't writing it in two threads!!!! Any updates i will put in the Indy thread!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


And why not!!

You post about her on here! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Good for you Jen - I wouldn't hold my breath cos I don't think Pam does apologies, but we'll wait and see.
> 
> *And why not!!*
> 
> *You post about her on here! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:*


I do NOT!!! Colin may, but i certainly do not, apart from maybe when she was first born. :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

copypaste ftw? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Thats awful Jen:devil: I dont think you will get an apology as it appears to be Pams way or no way.

Clark of course you can post Indy updates on here or at least post a link to her thread to remind us to look:whistling2:
Eileen a lot of the photos I got sent show my knickers so it wouldnt surprise me:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Here's her response:



> Pam Thompson I'm afraid I cannot apologise for holding an opinion.


I think I may be removing her from my "friends" on my fb.....


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I'm not wrong to feel very offended, then??


no she seem's to be displaying alot of the things she doesn't like of americans arogance being the major one, and as for farming practices we are not far behind and it wasn't that long ago that we still had ail docking ec in this country

who is she anyway


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Here's her response:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may be removing her from my "friends" on my fb.....


Good!!

I'm off to bed! Way past my bedtime and have to be up early to go for my eye test!!!


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> no she seem's to be displaying alot of the things she doesn't like of americans arogance being the major one, and as for farming practices we are not far behind and it wasn't that long ago that we still had ail docking ec in this country
> 
> who is she anyway


 
She was Fenwoman on here


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> no she seem's to be displaying alot of the things she doesn't like of americans arogance being the major one, and as for farming practices we are not far behind and it wasn't that long ago that we still had ail docking ec in this country
> 
> who is she anyway


She's fenwoman on here....

ETA: *LMAO* Shell beat me to it with pretty much the exact same thing!!!


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Good!!
> 
> I'm off to bed! Way past my bedtime and have to be up early to go for my eye test!!!


 
Night Clark, make sure you go to Specsavers:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nighty night, Clark!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> She was Fenwoman on here





Amalthea said:


> She's fenwoman on here....
> 
> ETA: *LMAO* Shell beat me to it with pretty much the exact same thing!!!


ok no surprise there then


----------



## ami_j

YouTube - Kitty is a very BAD Mystic

you all have to watch this :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> ok no surprise there then



Not really......

But I'd like to say something before deleting her... Not sure what, but it needs to sound smart. Help? :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Not really......
> 
> But I'd like to say something before deleting her... Not sure what, but it needs to sound smart. Help? :lol2:


i know its not wht you're after but still Shakespearean Insults Generator


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Loving both of those links (Jai and Tom)!!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> I do NOT!!! Colin may, but i certainly do not, apart from maybe when she was first born. :whistling2:


Aha! Got you then!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Shell195 said:


> Thats awful Jen:devil: I dont think you will get an apology as it appears to be Pams way or no way.
> 
> Clark of course you can post Indy updates on here or at least post a link to her thread to remind us to look:whistling2:
> Eileen a lot of the photos I got sent show my knickers so it wouldnt surprise me:lol2:


Yes, Imust admit I wasn't sure if it was your knickers or whether something was winking at me on the 3rd photograph! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Here's her response:.....


No surprise there then! To me it wasn't her opinion that was offensive - it was the way she voiced it to you, an American!

Knock her off yer wall! :bash;


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Loving both of those links (Jai and Tom)!!! *lol*


mouse...mouse...mouse...squeak...treat":lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Need some more things that have been done by British people........ this is my response so far:



> It's not your opinion that's offensive, we've all got them, but the way you posted it and on MY facebook, no less. Did you think I would be alright with somebody posting something like that on my wall, since I am an American?? Should I believe that all English peopple randomly dump cats in wheelie bins?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Need some more things that have been done by British people........ this is my response so far:


i know what i would say but last time i expressed the opinion on here i got infracted so....yeah :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Happens to the best of us


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Happens to the best of us


:lol2:

does anyone else here LOVE outnumbered


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> does anyone else here LOVE outnumbered


i like it but haven't seen enough of it to love it tbh


----------



## Amalthea

Am working on a reply with my Mom (who's brilliant at this sort of stuff)  Will give her time to read what I wrote and then she'll be removed from my fb.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am working on a reply with my Mom (who's brilliant at this sort of stuff)  Will give her time to read what I wrote and then she'll be removed from my fb.


:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Let us know what she decides to write Jen:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

How's this?



> My experience with English people and their animals is that they are abusive and uncaring, but that does not tarnish my faith in all English. I have personally saved several animals including my cat Bindi from a slow and horrible death (as I'm sure you remember). Her previous owner kept her and her siblings in a flea infested box in a dark room with very little food or water. She's the only one that survived and that was after a lot of hand feeding and tender loving care from me, an American, not the Englishman. Now that's the cruelty that your people can dish out. Does this mean I should accuse ALL English for this behavior? Unlike you, I'm not that bigoted. I have faith in people of all nationalities.
> 
> Just yesterday, I posted a news article about a malnourished worm infested foal being dragged behind a car, and buried alive.... That poor little baby is now dead because of the cruelty he suffered. This happened here in the UK.
> 
> It's not your opinion that's offensive, we've all got them, but the way you posted it and on MY facebook, not another English person's, no less. Did you think I would be alright with somebody posting something like that on my wall, since I am an American?? Should I believe that all English people randomly dump cats in wheelie bins? You are acting like a very narrow minded, self-righteous bigot, which is so far below my standard of ethics. I don't appreciate the way you have spoken about my country or country men and women. Think what you want, but not on MY facebook.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Just recieved some old pics of me from my younger days, my dad has converted them from transparancies:lol2: i thought I would share:blush:
> Baby me (wtf am I wearing and check out the snazzy pram)
> image
> 
> Me about 12 and William, I loved that dog so much
> image
> 
> Me about 13
> 
> image
> 
> Big sis, me, younger sis and brother, sooooo cheezy
> image


Great photos there Shell! haha I thought it was a young Jason Donovan in the last one! hehe


----------



## Amalthea

Added some more *oops*



> My experience with English people and their animals is that they are abusive and uncaring, but that does not tarnish my faith in all English. I have personally saved several animals including my cat Bindi from a slow and horrible death (as I'm sure you remember). Her previous owner kept her and her siblings in a flea infested box in a dark room with very little food or water. She's the only one that survived and that was after a lot of hand feeding and tender loving care from me, an American, not the Englishman. Now that's the cruelty that your people can dish out. Does this mean I should accuse ALL English for this behavior? Unlike you, I'm not that bigoted. I have faith in people of all nationalities.
> 
> Just yesterday, I posted a news article about a malnourished worm infested foal being dragged behind a car, and buried alive.... That poor little baby is now dead because of the cruelty he suffered. This happened here in the UK.
> 
> I grew up in a military household. BOTH parents were USAF. We travelled a lot and had pets. As a matter of fact, we had a cat named Bandit. She was around BEFORE I was. She was with my parents in Mississippi, then I came along, then a few years later, I came along. Then, my parents were stationed in Germany. Oh no!!! What are we to do with Bandit??? She came with us, of course. And lived there in Germany for four years and then came back (along with another cat we aquired while living in Germany) when they were moved to Washington State.
> 
> It's not your opinion that's offensive, we've all got them, but the way you posted it and on MY facebook, not another English person's, no less. Did you think I would be alright with somebody posting something like that on my wall, since I am an American?? Should I believe that all English people randomly dump cats in wheelie bins? You are acting like a very narrow minded, self-righteous bigot, which is so far below my standard of ethics. I don't appreciate the way you have spoken about my country or country men and women. Think what you want, but not on MY facebook.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Added some more *oops*


its very good jen 
im dying to add to it :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Feel free to add to it on the link on my wall  you can't get an infraction there *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

It has now been posted


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Feel free to add to it on the link on my wall  you can't get an infraction there *lol*


im itching too i dont think this needs anymore fuel tho :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I do!!! *LMAO*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I do!!! *LMAO*


your encouraging me....


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i served a mr dead in work today, christ these customers have funny names we had a delivery for a mrs V. Large as well


:lol2: sounds like part of an episode of The Simpsons!


----------



## ami_j

ive typed it out...i dont know if i dare post it lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> not at all jen , not only is she rude to general people shes rude to so called friends


Exactly! Im a prime example!


----------



## Amalthea

POST IT POST IT POST IT!!!! Ya gotta do it


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> POST IT POST IT POST IT!!!! Ya gotta do it


you asked for it :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> no she seem's to be displaying alot of the things she doesn't like of americans arogance being the major one, and as for farming practices we are not far behind and it wasn't that long ago that we still had ail docking ec in this country
> 
> who is she anyway


She doesn't like Americans ear cropping/de-clawing cats, etc, but she was/is more than happy to destroy white Boxer puppies just incase they might be deaf!


----------



## Amalthea

I LOVE you, Jai!!!!!!!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:

*LICK* :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I LOVE you, Jai!!!!!!!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> *LICK* :mf_dribble:


 can you tell thats been building up for a while :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Feel free to add that to the mix, too, Col  I'm going to bed. Taking my phone with me to read any additions to that post


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Feel free to add that to the mix, too, Col  I'm going to bed. Taking my phone with me to read any additions to that post


i cant wait to see how this goes hahaha
yes col youve been suprisingly quiet mate haha
not having anyone pick on lovely jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> How's this?


:notworthy:


----------



## ami_j

ohohoh i made bread today  well pizza and a small bread thing was very nice 
i made it the other week but made it without guidance just the instructions , im getting good with cooking now


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i cant wait to see how this goes hahaha
> yes col youve been suprisingly quiet mate haha
> not having anyone pick on lovely jen


I commented! hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I commented! hehe


i was actually pretty restrained too XD

awww guys i just remebered i found a dead bird in the alleyway today  rip birdy


----------



## Amalthea

Poor bird 

Well, that was a bit boring... Hopefully, she's just not seen it yet.


----------



## feorag

Morning all! 

Great reply Jen, but Jaime I need you to pm me what you added to the wall cos I'm not on facebook, so I can't read it! :sad:

Shell, did you see my comment about your knickers, cos I expected a reply! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Great reply Jen, but Jaime I need you to pm me what you added to the wall cos I'm not on facebook, so I can't read it! :sad:
> 
> Shell, did you see my comment about your knickers, cos I expected a reply! :lol2:


 
I answered you Eileen but now its vanished


I have other pics and I appear to be showing my knickers on all of them *lol I guess the baby pic was the start of it all!
Its only as Ive grown older Ive become more dignified


----------



## feorag

Ooh!! Was it rude and has it been deleted by an over-zealous mod? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh!! Was it rude and has it been deleted by an over-zealous mod? :lol2:


 
More likely I forgot to press Submit reply:roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

I PMed ya, Eileen


----------



## ami_j

lol ta jen i cant copypaste til im on the comp.its not nice but neither is what she says to ppl seen her be horrible to too many ppl for no reason!


----------



## Amalthea

Not enough people stand up to her, either.....


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I have other pics and I appear to be showing my knickers on all of them *lol I guess the baby pic was the start of it all!
> Its only as Ive grown older Ive become more dignified


Is that right? You? Dignified? Is that when you're sober then??? Cos I've seen you in shops looking anything but, and I'm sure you don't shop when your ssiped! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> More likely I forgot to press Submit reply:roll2:


Ah! My favourite senior moment! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> I PMed ya, Eileen


Got it and replied :gasp:


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!

What did I miss?

:blush:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *Is that right? You? Dignified? Is that when you're sober then??? Cos I've seen you in shops looking anything but, and I'm sure you don't shop when your ssiped!* :lol2:
> 
> Ah! My favourite senior moment! :2thumb:
> 
> Got it and replies :gasp:


Hmmmm thats true but at least I now refrain from flashing my knickers:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Nasty post on Jen's facebook wall slating Americans by Pam (Fenwoman).


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go.......



Amalthea said:


> It's not the news article I'm upset about 9although that is disgusting)... It's Pam's comments... Hang on, I'll go copy and paste....
> 
> 
> I want to say something along the lines of "I would appreciate an apology for basically bashing my country (which I am very proud to be from) and my family and friends whom I love dearly on my facebook."





Amalthea said:


> Just added this:





Amalthea said:


> Here's her response:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may be removing her from my "friends" on my fb.....





Amalthea said:


> Added some more *oops*


----------



## ami_j

im trying an experiment guys. just chopped a joint care stick into 32 pieces for my old lady ratty,Lola.she seems a bit weak on her back legs hardly surprising when she turned two back in september.so i hope it works its chondroitin glucosamine and green mussel


----------



## Amalthea

Should help a bit


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> im trying an experiment guys. just chopped a joint care stick into 32 pieces for my old lady ratty,Lola.she seems a bit weak on her back legs hardly surprising when she turned two back in september.so i hope it works its chondroitin glucosamine and green mussel


Ooh, let me know how it goes - for the moment both my older boys don't seem to be having any joint troubles, but at their age, it might come, so something that you've found will help might work for me too! :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ

I'm feeling special today. Mork sat on my knee last night. :flrt:

It's taken him a while to build up the confidence, but now he's my stalker :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Nasty post on Jen's facebook wall slating Americans by Pam (Fenwoman).





Amalthea said:


> Here ya go.......



Thanks!

Gosh that's rather rude isn't it


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ooh, let me know how it goes - for the moment both my older boys don't seem to be having any joint troubles, but at their age, it might come, so something that you've found will help might work for me too! :2thumb:


i sure will it should in theory i kno senior aid is meant to help


yup nancy shes rude ive heard even more disgisting things shes said too


----------



## Amalthea

Ahhh poo!!! I just noticed that my quotes didn't quote the quoted bits *LMAO* Will try again, shall I?


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go 



> Pam Thompson nothing surprises me with yanks.
> 
> Jen Egan ‎*clears throat*
> 
> Pam Thompson Well I'm afraid I'm not an admirer of all things American. I hate the huge factory farms over there. I hate the mutilation of cats and dogs done as a matter of convenience, I hate the arrogance most Americans display. In fact I dislike most... things American. I can't help having these opinions. No offence was meant to you Jen because you are not like most Americans I meet and because you have made your home in England with an Englishman which to me means that you too abhor things like slicing the ears of puppies, factory and fur farming, bombing your allies and then lying about it before being found put, then saying "oops". I could be wrong though.
> 
> Jen Egan I do believe that is the minority, Pam. Just that is all you see in the news. I don't know anybody like that and have a lot of friends back home as well as my family.
> 
> Pam Thompson we have American airbases around here and sadly, I seem to see the wrong ones then. Oh they are perfectly polite to speak to and call you 'Ma'am' but they have a terrible reputation among dog breeders for instance for getting dogs, leaving ...them in a cage all day, or shut outside in a shed all day, or even just roaming the airbase loose, then when they go back to the states they simply abandon them, or book them into a boarding kennel and just don't return. The latter has become so much of a problem that kennel owners now require at least 2 weeks payment up front. If they come back, great. If they don't, it helps defray costs while they find the dog another home. When this sort of thing is the sum total of your personal experience, and when you know about farming practices, ear cropping, tail docking, declawing, debarking etc which goes on, then it tends to sour your opinion on Americans.
> 
> Jen Egan You can't tar every American with the same brush. Just like all English people aren't from London. It's narrow minded and hurtful. You say you didn't mean any disrespect to me, because I chose to live here with my English husband, but I would go home in a heartbeat if we could (easily), and all of my family are still in the US and very American (as a matter of fact, half of my family are Texan, and I'm sure you'd think that is even worse than being "just American").
> 
> Pam Thompson well we will have to agree to differ. Shame you can't go home then.





> Jen Egan I would appreciate an apology, Pam, for basically bashing my country (which I am very proud to be from) and my family and friends whom I love dearly on my facebook. If you feel this way, feel free to do so on your own FB, but I don't appreciate the things you've said about my country. I am damned proud to be an American.





> Pam Thompson I'm afraid I cannot apologise for holding an opinion.





> ME: My experience with English people and their animals is that they are abusive and uncaring, but that does not tarnish my faith in all English. I have personally saved several animals including my cat Bindi from a slow and horrible death (as I'm sure you remember). Her previous owner kept her and her siblings in a flea infested box in a dark room with very little food or water. She's the only one that survived and that was after a lot of hand feeding and tender loving care from me, an American, not the Englishman. Now that's the cruelty that your people can dish out. Does this mean I should accuse ALL English for this behavior? Unlike you, I'm not that bigoted. I have faith in people of all nationalities.
> 
> Just yesterday, I posted a news article about a malnourished worm infested foal being dragged behind a car, and buried alive.... That poor little baby is now dead because of the cruelty he suffered. This happened here in the UK.
> 
> I grew up in a military household. BOTH parents were USAF. We travelled a lot and had pets. As a matter of fact, we had a cat named Bandit. She was around BEFORE I was. She was with my parents in Mississippi, then a few years later, I came along. Then, my parents were stationed in Germany. Oh no!!! What are we to do with Bandit??? She came with us, of course. And lived there in Germany for four years and then came back (along with another cat we aquired while living in Germany) when they were moved to Washington State.
> 
> It's not your opinion that's offensive, we've all got them, but the way you posted it and on MY facebook, not another English person's, no less. Did you think I would be alright with somebody posting something like that on my wall, since I am an American?? Should I believe that all English people randomly dump cats in wheelie bins? You are acting like a very narrow minded, self-righteous bigot, which is so far below my standard of ethics. I don't appreciate the way you have spoken about my country or country men and women. Think what you want, but not on MY facebook.


----------



## ami_j

lol i have to tell you all this while i nip on the comp no way im typing it on my phone

i was sat on the sofa arm saying something to my mum before i went back in the kitchen and i sat too far back, overbalanced and went from the right arm onto the right cushion , the left cushion and then fell on the floor :lol2: was sooooo funny i was laughing my head off

and i have cute pics to show you later, the boys in the bottom of the explorer were being so cute


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> Here ya go


Good grief! :bash:

Nice response though - well done :2thumb:



ami_j said:


> lol i have to tell you all this while i nip on the comp no way im typing it on my phone
> 
> i was sat on the sofa arm saying something to my mum before i went back in the kitchen and i sat too far back, overbalanced and went from the right arm onto the right cushion , the left cushion and then fell on the floor :lol2: was sooooo funny i was laughing my head off
> 
> and i have cute pics to show you later, the boys in the bottom of the explorer were being so cute


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Love it, Jai!!!! *LMAO*

Thanx, Nancy!!  My Mom and I worked on that one together, I'm afraid, so I can't claim all the credit 

Pam has responded and then promptly removed ME from HER facebook.... Cheeky bitch.



> Pam Thompson Jaime, if you want to live in a filthy hovel I don't have a problem with it. Several of my good friends live in dirty homes and I still visit and enjoy their company. I voiced an opinion based on experience. If I was simply being mean and s...piteful for no valid reason, I'd have apologised.I have no problem with apologising if I was wrong. I will never however, apologise for having a particular opinion. My opinion for example of member of RFUK in general is that they are petty, unintelligent, childish, ignorant, bullying ignoramuses. There are a few exceptions but not too many. If Jen has a genuine opinion about English people and England, based on bad personal experiences which have been the majority of her experiences with English people, I would respect and understand her opinion, whilst protesting that I wasn't like the rest, However, given the pettiness of the RFUK crowd who are not open to reason and prefer to reaction in mob mentality, I'm hardly surprised at the reaction here.


----------



## feorag

And that's you told then isn't it! :roll:

I doubt Pam will ever apologise because she's just very opinionated!


----------



## ami_j

haha i dont thinl i could do it again if i tried.not that i would. shes got a damn nerve she can be bigoted about ppl say stuff like lesbians only go with women cos they are too ugly for a man and comparing gay ppl to murderers.now this new load of bigotry.but yet she cant take one ounce of critism back


----------



## feorag

:lol2: The doggy jumper is now finished and will be listed on ebay shortly.

I suggested that I should send it to Elise so that when Lee takes Darcey and the dog out for a walk, they can wear matching outfits. Sadly I can't print her reply here! :lol2:










I have to admit I thought it would be ideal for Cat if she ever got that Chi she's been banging on about for months! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the only reason I added her to my FB to begin with, was she sent a request and I didn't want to start anything in our little thread......


----------



## ami_j

lol eileen do u think it would suit Atari?


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I think he'd love a tiny version! :lol2:

Forgot to say I lol'd at the thought of you falling off the settee! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: I think he'd love a tiny version! :lol2:
> 
> Forgot to say I lol'd at the thought of you falling off the settee! :2thumb:


haha it was funny though i was suprised i didnt hurt meself. i think he would love it too but MORE pink and MORE fluffy


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Love it, Eileen!! Elise definitely should get it so the kids can be all matchy-like!!! Everybody loves matchy kids *giggles*


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> haha it was funny though i was suprised i didnt hurt meself. i think he would love it too but MORE pink and MORE fluffy


But that might create "gender confusion"! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> But that might create "gender confusion"! :lol2:


what harm could it do  haha up to making a matching bonnet?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, ladies, I am about to head off to Sussex for the weekend  I'll be back Sunday, but I figgered I'd say "bye" just in case I can't come and say "hello" while I'm down there *lol* So............. "SEE YA!!!"


----------



## feorag

Well have a good time and if we don't get to see you over the weekend, you can come back next week and tell us all about it! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

awww have fun jen we will miss ya


----------



## tomwilson

OMG jen what on earth are you going to do now you have lost her friendship:lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :lol2: The doggy jumper is now finished and will be listed on ebay shortly.
> 
> I suggested that I should send it to Elise so that when Lee takes Darcey and the dog out for a walk, they can wear matching outfits. Sadly I can't print her reply here! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> *I have to admit I thought it would be ideal for Cat if she ever got that Chi she's been banging on about for months!* :lol2:


dont you dareeeeeeeeee:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> dont you dareeeeeeeeee:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!! 

I did, honestly, Ditta - I could just see her mincing along in her heels, all dressed in pink, with the chi in the pink furry coat! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> I did, honestly, Ditta - I could just see her mincing along in her heels, all dressed in pink, with the chi in the pink furry coat! :lol2:


the bad thing is eileen is 



so can i:lol2::flrt:


----------



## feorag

So can all of us on this thread! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ie received an invite from uni.... whatever that means :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening chatters, you have been busy today:lol2:
* Shouts loudly *"Have a good weekend Jen"*

Cute doggie jumper Eileen and it certainly would look good on Cats tiny chi:flrt:

I stayed late at the sanctuary to be trained by the horse whisperer that came to help us tame the ponies. Fascinating stuff and it worked:no1:


----------



## ami_j

i promised cute pics 









































they didnt want to get out of bed to be cleaned out lol


----------



## catastrophyrat

:flrt:furries and nakedies all in a heap


----------



## ami_j

catastrophyrat said:


> :flrt:furries and nakedies all in a heap


oh yes i run a very liberated cage :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> i promised cute pics
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> they didnt want to get out of bed to be cleaned out lol


Aww bless!

I'm glad to see you don't have a separate nudist cage :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i promised cute pics
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> they didnt want to get out of bed to be cleaned out lol


 

Awwww dont they all look sweet and cosy:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> Aww bless!
> 
> I'm glad to see you don't have a separate nudist cage :lol2:


:lol2:
the two haired boys in with them love all the warmth, they think the all furry boys cage is missing out :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Awwww dont they all look sweet and cosy:flrt:


they were lol they were right toasty when i had to pick them up out of the hammock to do my cleaning:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i promised cute pics
> 
> they didnt want to get out of bed to be cleaned out lol


Exceptionally cute! :flrt:

I was lol-ing at my 2 older boys today. I've found if I give them a 'normal' hammock they chew the lining to get in between the 2 layers, so they don't last 5 minutes nowadays.

So I made up a couple of 3 single layer hammocks and they're proving very successful, because the layers mean if they're in the middle section or the bottom section, they got a 'cover' over them. 

The reason I was lol-ing is because there's barely any cardboard left on the floor of their cage, cos most of it is in their hammock and the rest is in the litter trays! That's why I love this cardboard bedding, because it occupies them nest building.

Here's Hamish in the middle layer - sorry it's a bit blurred but it took the camera ages to focus cos that corner's reasonably dark at night and as soon as it did, he moved! :roll:










This is the middle layer minus rats - or at least bodies cos there's a tail in the way as he headed for me










And this is the bottom layer


----------



## ami_j

mine fill their hammocks with card too!!!! they have lovely soft fleece but choose card :| rats are weirdos lol
my boys are pretty good with hammocks, its the girls that are nightmares with them. they make head holes in them to poke their noses out of and have now removed all the middle out of their hammocks so they are only useful as picture frames


----------



## feorag

Well for nearly 2 years my older boys never chewed a hammock - all they ever chewed was if I gave them tube style hammocks and they always chewed their own preferable entrance and exit! :roll:

It was only when I got the 2 youngsters that all the chewing started and now I've got about 5 hammocks that are literally in shreds and only about 2 that have never been chewed.

They've had these 3 layered ones now for about 5 weeks and they've never chewed them - yet.

And they've never put card into a hammock until now, although when we had the thick rope hammock they did carry bedding into that, but eventually that got chewed and literally fell apart! 

And that's me off to bed now! Goodnight Jaime and whoever else joins in.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well for nearly 2 years my older boys never chewed a hammock - all they ever chewed was if I gave them tube style hammocks and they always chewed their own preferable entrance and exit! :roll:
> 
> It was only when I got the 2 youngsters that all the chewing started and now I've got about 5 hammocks that are literally in shreds and only about 2 that have never been chewed.
> 
> They've had these 3 layered ones now for about 5 weeks and they've never chewed them - yet.
> 
> And they've never put card into a hammock until now, although when we had the thick rope hammock they did carry bedding into that, but eventually that got chewed and literally fell apart!
> 
> And that's me off to bed now! Goodnight Jaime and whoever else joins in.


my rope hammock ended up in a chewed smelly mess i regret spending a tenner each on them lol 
i need to get round to making some more hammocks for the girls 
night


----------



## Shell195

Im glad to say my boys arent really chewers but they love making nests in their hammocks


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im glad to say my boys arent really chewers but they love making nests in their hammocks


the girls actually decided that the hammock was better chewed up in the igloo :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Love it, Jai!!!! *LMAO*
> 
> Thanx, Nancy!!  My Mom and I worked on that one together, I'm afraid, so I can't claim all the credit
> 
> *Pam has responded and then promptly removed ME from HER facebook.... Cheeky bitch*.


Of course, because you have dared to challenge her! How dare you have the audacity to say she's wrong! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

*Shakes head in disbelief
Preloved | x2 healthy pure white 11 mth old cats,male&female. for sale in Preston, Lancashire, UK


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> *Shakes head in disbelief
> Preloved | x2 healthy pure white 11 mth old cats,male&female. for sale in Preston, Lancashire, UK


who knew british blues were so easy to make!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> *Shakes head in disbelief
> Preloved | x2 healthy pure white 11 mth old cats,male&female. for sale in Preston, Lancashire, UK


Wow, what a load of tosh written there! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I bet they are brother and sister too. It sounds like the poor mum is exhausted if shes having a special food to build her up ready for her next litter

Did make me lol when they said better known as British blues


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> *I bet they are brother and sister too*. It sounds like the poor mum is exhausted if shes having a special food to build her up ready for her next litter


I thought that too hun. You'd better watch out for those killer fleas too! And of course, every house cat should have a nice collar!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought that too hun. You'd better watch out for those killer fleas too! And of course, every house cat should have a nice collar!


And the killer wormes:lol2: They are very expensive cats too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> And the killer wormes:lol2: They are very expensive cats too


Yes, pricey white moggies!


----------



## Shell195

Ive joined you in being unpopular!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive joined you in being unpopular!


The monkey helper thread? Maybe its just cos we see it from the viewpoint of the one party that can't voice its own opinion.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> The monkey helper thread? Maybe its just cos we see it from the viewpoint of the one party that can't voice its own opinion.


 

When I first saw the docu on it I couldnt help thinking of slaves  and found it very disturbing.
Train domestic animals by all means but wild animals, especially primates dont deserve this kind of life.

ETA Night x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> When I first saw the docu on it I couldnt help thinking of slaves  and found it very disturbing.
> Train domestic animals by all means but wild animals, especially primates dont deserve this kind of life.
> 
> ETA Night x


Goodnight hun x


----------



## feorag

Morning - me first?? That's unusual! :lol2:


ami_j said:


> my rope hammock ended up in a chewed smelly mess i regret spending a tenner each on them lol
> i need to get round to making some more hammocks for the girls
> night


I thought the rope hammock was brilliant when I saw it, I did notice that there was one in one of the 'for sale' rats "boxes" which had been chewed,but I thought they'd enjoy chewing it, so I bought it. Sadly it didn't last as long as I expected, so i though "waste of money" too, although I suspect if the boys could give me an opinion they would say they enjoyed having it! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> *Shakes head in disbelief
> Preloved | x2 healthy pure white 11 mth old cats,male&female. for sale in Preston, Lancashire, UK


Me too 


ami_j said:


> who knew british blues were so easy to make!


Or so rare!

Sub-educated, or indeed thick, and completely irresponsible was my thought!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive been up ages but have been cleaning:bash:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Ive been up ages but have been cleaning:bash:


ive been up ages to but have period pains so im doing nowt:bash:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought that too hun. You'd better watch out for those killer fleas too! And of course, every house cat should have a nice collar!


 of course just in case they get lost in the house :devil:
suppose technically fleas can kill by causing anaemia -worms but lowering immune system but I'm sure the poster doesn't know that :devil: they are mogs -lovely white mogs -arrghh


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> of course just in case they get lost in the house :devil:
> suppose technically fleas can kill by causing anaemia -worms but lowering immune system but I'm sure the poster doesn't know that :devil: they are mogs -lovely white mogs -arrghh


 

It sounds like these 2 are being sold as a breeding pair 
Isnt it a shame they dont know that over breeding cats can kill too:bash:


----------



## catastrophyrat

yep I totally agree -was very sad to see an ad on here offering ginger kittens as potentially valuable and able to produce saleable kittens :devil:
I was a cat breeder as Eileen knows -now all the disableds and special needs seem to end up here :blush: but there are true good conscientous breeders who don't add to the problems and those who are just (insert rude words ) :bash:


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> yep I totally agree -was very sad to see an ad on here offering ginger kittens as potentially valuable and able to produce saleable kittens :devil:
> I was a cat breeder as Eileen knows -now all the disableds and special needs seem to end up here :blush: but there are true good conscientous breeders who don't add to the problems and those who are just (insert rude words ) :bash:


 
I used to breed and show Siamese and like you I now end up with all the special needs and ones with behavioural problems.
I agree there are plenty of good, responsible breeders about but there seem to be as many who are just out to make a quick buck:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Ive been up ages but have been cleaning:bash:





ditta said:


> ive been up ages to but have period pains so im doing nowt:bash:


:roll: OK smart asses!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



catastrophyrat said:


> yep I totally agree -was very sad to see an ad on here offering ginger kittens as potentially valuable and able to produce saleable kittens :devil:


In defence of the poster - there was a reason for that thread.

I'll pm you with the details.

ETA: Forgot to add - check this out! http://lovedbdb.com/nudemenClock/index2.html *AND* if you click on the clock it changes to digital! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll: OK smart asses!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> In defence of the poster - there was a reason for that thread.
> 
> I'll pm you with the details.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to add - check this out! Nudemen Clock - Francis Lam *AND* if you click on the clock it changes to digital! :2thumb:


 
Cool clock:lol2:
I dont remember that kitten thread!


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Cool clock:lol2:
> I dont remember that kitten thread!


 nor me


----------



## ami_j

or me *wants to know* lol


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Ive been up ages but have been cleaning:bash:


i was in work


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> or me *wants to know* lol


i want to know to can we all have a pm eileen pretty please:flrt:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> :roll: OK smart asses!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> In defence of the poster - there was a reason for that thread.
> 
> I'll pm you with the details.
> 
> *ETA: Forgot to add - check this out! **http://lovedbdb.com/nudemenClock/index2.html** AND if you click on the clock it changes to digital!* :2thumb:


 and thanks for the......'not suitable for lesbians' warning eileen:lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

had my 4th tat done last yesterday :O booking the next one next week!


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> and thanks for the......'not suitable for lesbians' warning eileen:lol2::lol2:


didnt the fact the link said nude men in it give it away


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> and thanks for the......'not suitable for lesbians' warning eileen:lol2::lol2:


:lol2: funnily enough I nearly said something for the ladies and Colin! Forgot about you two! :lol2:


----------



## catastrophyrat

thanks for the pm Eileen -understands now :blush:


----------



## ukphd

tomwilson said:


> i want to know to can we all have a pm eileen pretty please:flrt:


and me :flrt: purleaseeeeee


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> thanks for the pm Eileen -*understands now* :blush:


 
Me too!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: funnily enough I nearly said something for the ladies and Colin! Forgot about you two! :lol2:


 Haha, nice one Eileen!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I got a letter from the Welsh Mountain Zoo this morning. I was unsuccessful in my application for position of Animal Trainer/Presenter.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I got a letter from the Welsh Mountain Zoo this morning. I was unsuccessful in my application for position of Animal Trainer/Presenter.


aww that sucks


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aww that sucks


Aye! Waiting on hearing back from Chessington World of Adventures now about the position of Trainee Mammal Keeper.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye! Waiting on hearing back from Chessington World of Adventures now about the position of Trainee Mammal Keeper.


fingers crossed


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> fingers crossed


Thanks hunni


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hunni


no probs! can you click this please :flrt:








Click here to feed me a !
Get your own at Click Critters!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> no probs! can you click this please :flrt:
> image
> Click here to feed me a !
> Get your own at Click Critters!


I clicked it hun


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I clicked it hun


ta  help with my lil geeky game :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Wondered where you guys were when I came on half an hour ago -went off to play a game and then come back and you are both here!


Zoo-Man said:


> I got a letter from the Welsh Mountain Zoo this morning. I was unsuccessful in my application for position of Animal Trainer/Presenter.


Aw, Colin, I'm so sorry to hear this - it must be such a sickener to want so desperately to work and not be able to find something you want to do!


ami_j said:


> no probs! can you click this please :flrt:
> image
> Click here to feed me a !
> Get your own at Click Critters!


Done - got you up from 91 to 93 - Whatever the duck that means! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Wondered where you guys were when I came on half an hour ago -went off to play a game and then come back and you are both here!Aw, Colin, I'm so sorry to hear this - it must be such a sickener to want so desperately to work and not be able to find something you want to do!Done - got you up from 91 to 93 - Whatever the duck that means! :lol2:


:lol2: it means its nearer to hatching ...thanks eileen


----------



## feorag

Guessed that - how many points do you need to hatch one then?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aw, Colin, I'm so sorry to hear this - it must be such a sickener to want so desperately to work and not be able to find something you want to do!


It is a bit upsetting, but I am thinking (& probably hoping) that the main reason I have not yet been successful for any of the zoo jobs I have applied for is becuase we are far away & wanting to relocate for the job.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> guessed that - how many points do you need to hatch one then?


100


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> no probs! can you click this please :flrt:
> image
> Click here to feed me a !
> Get your own at Click Critters!


 
Ive clicked it too:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive clicked it too:2thumb:


thanks  oooo its a panda


----------



## Shell195

Sorry about the job Col, keep on trying and Im sure something will turn up.


----------



## feorag

Well that's me off to bed now - was planning on having an early night, but have been mooching around Scottish self catering sites trying to see if anything looks good for us for a holiday this year, as the chalet we usually have is booked for when we want it. :sad:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well that's me off to bed now - was planning on having an early night, but have been mooching around Scottish self catering sites trying to see if anything looks good for us for a holiday this year, as the chalet we usually have is booked for when we want it. :sad:


awww i hope you find something Eileen... night


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sorry about the job Col, keep on trying and Im sure something will turn up.


Thanks Shell, I will 



feorag said:


> Well that's me off to bed now - was planning on having an early night, but have been mooching around Scottish self catering sites trying to see if anything looks good for us for a holiday this year, as the chalet we usually have is booked for when we want it. :sad:


Goodnight Eileen x


----------



## ami_j

why do the rats wait til late saturday night/early sunday morning to bleed and scare me?


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> why do the rats wait til late saturday night/early sunday morning to bleed and scare me?


Oh dear - I hope they're ok!

Colin - fingers crossed for that chessington job. I think zoo positions are often really heavily over subscribed so don't feel bad, as you say, having to relocate may have been something they took in to consideration. When will you hear about the chessington one?

Morning everyone! I can't seem to sleep again lately :bash: It took me hours to doze off and then I woke every hour or so (same the night before too) - hence being up so early on a sunday! I'm going to go to the gym and do some classes this morning to try to knacker myself out!


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

I've often have a problem getting to sleep Nancy. I started having a milky drink and taking an strong valerian tablet, but it doesn't make much difference :roll:

Last week I seemed to be falling asleep fairly quickly - like half an hour after Barry, but that's still quick for me, but last night and the night before it was about an hour and a half! It drives me mad, cos I hate just lying there and the harder I try the worse it gets!

Nancy's right Colin - I think there are so many people out there who dream of working in a zoo or animal park that they must get inundated with applicants.


----------



## ukphd

I often have problems sleeping if I'm stressed. I don't think I'm stressed right now but maybe I am and I just don't know it! Sadly I'm allergic to milk so a milky drink won't work for me! In fact no drink works as then I have to get up to go to the loo about 5 times during the night! :blush: I used to try this herbal tincture from boots but I don't think it made any difference!

am pretty knackered now after this morning's exercise so fingers crossed I sleep tonight


----------



## ami_j

thanks nancy yeah he is ok today  think there was a touch of him being a drama queen lol


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> thanks nancy yeah he is ok today  think there was a touch of him being a drama queen lol



aww bless! George is like that - a complete and utter drama queen! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Silly boys:lol2:
Im off to work shortly, I was hoping to go early but I was up very early this morning as I had another painful reflux episode. Im nearly mended now but Im shattered. Roll on May when Im at the hospital.


----------



## ami_j

nancy-it makes me laugh cos hes huge and a grump with the others but putty with me haha i have owned him since he was born though

shell-ouuch i hope u can get it sorted soon


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Silly boys:lol2:
> Im off to work shortly, I was hoping to go early but I was up very early this morning as I had another painful reflux episode. Im nearly mended now but Im shattered. Roll on May when Im at the hospital.


Oh hope you're feeling better soon. That sounds very unpleasant  



ami_j said:


> nancy-it makes me laugh cos hes huge and a grump with the others but putty with me haha i have owned him since he was born though


Ha! sounds just like George. Different species but they sound the same - George is massive but a complete softy with me and a total drama queen!

He's started being a bit soppy with Jackson too. Got some great photos of them snuggling up together yesterday - I'll post some pics later


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> Oh hope you're feeling better soon. That sounds very unpleasant
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! sounds just like George. Different species but they sound the same - George is massive but a complete softy with me and a total drama queen!
> 
> He's started being a bit soppy with Jackson too. Got some great photos of them snuggling up together yesterday - I'll post some pics later


awwww  cant wait your cats are stunning!
haha you have a mitchell brother too then XD
(i call him a mitchell brother cos hes a big grump with everyone but lovely too his mum :lol2


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> awwww  cant wait your cats are stunning!
> haha you have a mitchell brother too then XD
> (i call him a mitchell brother cos hes a big grump with everyone but lovely too his mum :lol2


:lol2:

Just uploading pics now so they'll be here soon 


Have you seen the ***** dog? thread.... major over-reaction going on in there!


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Just uploading pics now so they'll be here soon
> 
> 
> Have you seen the ***** dog? thread.... major over-reaction going on in there!


haha ive just posted , is it half term already


----------



## ukphd

Here are my boys - don't they look snuggly :flrt:

Just cuddling up together










How cute is this - they've crossed paws! 










chilling out










Jackson making sure he get's a good wash while he's there










:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> Here are my boys - don't they look snuggly :flrt:
> 
> Just cuddling up together
> 
> image
> 
> How cute is this - they've crossed paws!
> 
> image
> 
> chilling out
> 
> image
> 
> Jackson making sure he get's a good wash while he's there
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


:flrt::flrt::flrt:
im normally a long faced cat person but they are so snuggly and gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> im normally a long faced cat person but they are so snuggly and gorgeous :flrt:



he he he thanks :flrt: Just seeing those photos makes me want to go give them a big belly blurt right now! :lol2:


----------



## maddragon29

Thought i'd say hello in here 

Some of you may have seen my thread the other day, i brought home a new kitty called Madge. 

Shes lovely, and her belly rules her head so hopefully wont take too long for her to love us back. However shes very nervous.

Anyway heres a pic. I've ordered a Furminator (thanks Feorag) and she's taken to looking out the window. She's so gorgeous i'm totally in love


----------



## tomwilson

ukphd said:


> Here are my boys - don't they look snuggly :flrt::2thumb:
> 
> Just cuddling up together
> 
> image
> 
> How cute is this - they've crossed paws!
> 
> image
> 
> chilling out
> 
> image
> 
> Jackson making sure he get's a good wash while he's there
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


they are indeed some snuggily looking cats


maddragon29 said:


> Thought i'd say hello in here
> 
> Some of you may have seen my thread the other day, i brought home a new kitty called Madge.
> 
> Shes lovely, and her belly rules her head so hopefully wont take too long for her to love us back. However shes very nervous.
> 
> Anyway heres a pic. I've ordered a Furminator (thanks Feorag) and she's taken to looking out the window. *She's so gorgeous i'm totally in love
> *
> image
> image


i don't blame you that is a very pretty kitty


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> thanks nancy yeah he is ok today  think there was a touch of him being a drama queen lol


Who was it Jaime? I can't see anywhere where you mention which one it was?



ami_j said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> im normally a long faced cat person but they are so snuggly and gorgeous :flrt:


I agree I'm the same I like a nose :lol: but they do look lovely together!



ukphd said:


> he he he thanks :flrt: Just seeing those photos makes me want to go give them a big belly blurt right now! :lol2:


I love belly blurts! Oops :blush: ETA - giving them to my cats, rats and kittens, not receiving them myself! :gasp:



maddragon29 said:


> Thought i'd say hello in here


Hiya - you're welcome in here, even if you didn't have a cat cos we seem to talk about just about anything in here and occasionally cats crop up! :lol2:

Madge really is a very pretty cat - short on the face, short on the back, a shaggy underbelly a nice full ruff, a pair of fluffy pyjamas :lol: and a lovely bushy tail - that's a semi longhaired cat! :2thumb: You can see how similar her coat is to one of my Somalis.

















Good luck with the furminator - you'll need to take it very gently at first if she's touchy about being groomed, but it will require the minimum of effort and attention to get the dead hair out, so hopefully it'll work out better than something that requires a lengthy grooming session.


----------



## ami_j

was Trouble,Eileen , my big agouti hooded boy


----------



## ukphd

maddragon29 said:


> Thought i'd say hello in here
> 
> Some of you may have seen my thread the other day, i brought home a new kitty called Madge.
> 
> Shes lovely, and her belly rules her head so hopefully wont take too long for her to love us back. However shes very nervous.
> 
> Anyway heres a pic. I've ordered a Furminator (thanks Feorag) and she's taken to looking out the window. She's so gorgeous i'm totally in love
> 
> image
> image


awww she's beautiful :flrt:




feorag said:


> I agree I'm the same I like a nose :lol: but they do look lovely together!
> 
> I love belly blurts! Oops :blush: ETA - giving them to my cats, rats and kittens, not receiving them myself! :gasp:


Yeah I always thought I was a long muzzled cat fancier (cats with long muzzles, not me  ) until I met these guys! Now I like them all :2thumb:

:lol2: Eileen - glad to hear you don't have a secret penchant for receiving belly blurts:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> was Trouble,Eileen , my big agouti hooded boy


Ah!! Trouble by name, trouble by nature! Jaime, it's almost 3 weeks since the young boys were neutered - do you think it's worth trying a re-introduction yet???


ukphd said:


> :lol2: Eileen - glad to hear you don't have a secret penchant for receiving belly blurts:lol2:


:lol2: Too true! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

lol yes he was well named. would definatley be worth free ranging them together to get an idea of whether theres any hormones and give them time to work a bit of a hierachy in a neutral environment


----------



## feorag

Yes, I think maybe when it's playtime tomorrow morning I'll let them all out together and see what happens first then. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes, I think maybe when it's playtime tomorrow morning I'll let them all out together and see what happens first then. :2thumb:


good luck  how r the nadless boys acting any difference u have seen?


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Nancy they are such cute pics of your 2 daft boys:flrt:
also

Madge certainly is a pretty girl :flrt: You dont have to be a mad cat person to post in this thread we settle for just mad:lol2:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Beautiful pusscats everyone :flrt:
thosae furminators are good on older longhairs where they mat up so easily .
Eileen try them in a neutral area any sign of fluffing or side boxing then take them away again but keep repeating it until they settle a bit more before trying same cage


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody!! Am home, but am off to bed *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody!! Am home, but am off to bed *lol*


hi and bye jen :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I hope you had a good time Jen, speak tomorrow


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> good luck  how r the nadless boys acting any difference u have seen?


I haven't honestly noticed much difference. When they're out for 'playtime' Dougal spends most of the time glued to the bars of Angus & Hamish's cage squeaking like mad at them, Jeemy just looks at them - there's a lot of interaction going on between them all when they have their turns at being outside and sometimes I hear squeaks that I think are louder and more aggressive than others and I wonder if it's a bit of an 'altercation'


catastrophyrat said:


> Eileen try them in a neutral area any sign of fluffing or side boxing then take them away again but keep repeating it until they settle a bit more before trying same cage


I was planning to try reintroductions in the bathroom again. Thought I'd try them up there a few times to see how they go and if there's no fight option, then to put them back in the same cage after cleaning day?


----------



## maddragon29

feorag said:


> Who was it Jaime? I can't see anywhere where you mention which one it was?
> 
> I agree I'm the same I like a nose :lol: but they do look lovely together!
> 
> I love belly blurts! Oops :blush: ETA - giving them to my cats, rats and kittens, not receiving them myself! :gasp:
> 
> Hiya - you're welcome in here, even if you didn't have a cat cos we seem to talk about just about anything in here and occasionally cats crop up! :lol2:
> 
> Madge really is a very pretty cat - short on the face, short on the back, a shaggy underbelly a nice full ruff, a pair of fluffy pyjamas :lol: and a lovely bushy tail - that's a semi longhaired cat! :2thumb: You can see how similar her coat is to one of my Somalis.
> 
> image image
> 
> Good luck with the furminator - you'll need to take it very gently at first if she's touchy about being groomed, but it will require the minimum of effort and attention to get the dead hair out, so hopefully it'll work out better than something that requires a lengthy grooming session.


Hey just thought i'd give you an update, today shes letting us pet her  she loves the typical back near tail scratch and having her ears massaged. She purrs so loud  
I dont think it'll be long before shes letting us attempt to groom her, shes deffo ruled by her belly lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Colin - fingers crossed for that chessington job. I think zoo positions are often really heavily over subscribed so don't feel bad, as you say, having to relocate may have been something they took in to consideration. When will you hear about the chessington one?


Thanks Nancy, the closing date for the Chessington job was 28th January, so will hopefully hear about it soon.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Have you seen the ***** dog? thread.... major over-reaction going on in there!


Wheres the ***** dog thread??? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wheres the ***** dog thread??? :gasp:


 
I think its been removed!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I think its been removed!


Aww......


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww......


You didnt miss much. Someone had a bitch that mounted other bitches when in season and hated puppies.


Bedtime for me x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You didnt miss much. Someone had a bitch that mounted other bitches when in season and hated puppies.
> 
> 
> Bedtime for me x


Oooooooookkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy...........

Lolly humps Daisy when she is ready for coming into season, she has started doing it these last few days. Oooo, Lolly must be bisexual then! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

lol they also told everyone that we have mutilated our best friends and they hope we die slow painful deaths when neutering was brought up...


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol they also told everyone that we have mutilated our best friends and they hope we die slow painful deaths when neutering was brought up...


Wow, nice people! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

morning chatters..........ive been ill all weekend......yes bum wee again!!!! i babysat my great niece on thurs and she had a bug:devil: now me got the bug.......cat is full of a cold, but her best friend was in hospital last week with suspected ........ooopps was gonna put cat flu.........swine flu....but now they think its pneumonia ...it better had be:devil:

so we both feeling a little sorry for ourselves today, cat has gone to work:gasp: im just exsisting with weak coffee and paracetamol


hope you lot are well:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


maddragon29 said:


> Hey just thought i'd give you an update, today shes letting us pet her  she loves the typical back near tail scratch and having her ears massaged. She purrs so loud
> I dont think it'll be long before shes letting us attempt to groom her, shes deffo ruled by her belly lol


That's excellent news Raggys (both Dolls and Muffins! :lol usually have vary laid back personalities, so I thought it wouldn't be long before she'd been needing 'attention' Long may it continue! :2thumb: 


Zoo-Man said:


> Wheres the ***** dog thread??? :gasp:


I look for it and couldn't find it either :sad: so guessed it had been removed! 


ami_j said:


> lol they also told everyone that we have mutilated our best friends and they hope we die slow painful deaths when neutering was brought up...


:gasp: Really? What awful (and stupid) people!! :bash: 


ditta said:


> morning chatters..........ive been ill all weekend......yes bum wee again!!!! i babysat my great niece on thurs and she had a bug:devil: now me got the bug.......cat is full of a cold, but her best friend was in hospital last week with suspected ........ooopps was gonna put cat flu.........swine flu....but now they think its pneumonia ...it better had be:devil:
> 
> so we both feeling a little sorry for ourselves today, cat has gone to work:gasp: im just exsisting with weak coffee and paracetamol
> 
> 
> hope you lot are well:lol2:


Aw Ditta - so sorry to hear this - can I say maybe your immune system isn't so good?? You should try a course of Echinacea to try and give it a boost.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> lol they also told everyone that we have mutilated our best friends and they hope we die slow painful deaths when neutering was brought up...


 
I missed that part it must have been when I went to work:bash:



ditta said:


> morning chatters..........ive been ill all weekend......yes bum wee again!!!! i babysat my great niece on thurs and she had a bug:devil: now me got the bug.......cat is full of a cold, but her best friend was in hospital last week with suspected ........ooopps was gonna put cat flu.........swine flu....but now they think its pneumonia ...it better had be:devil:
> 
> so we both feeling a little sorry for ourselves today, cat has gone to work:gasp: im just exsisting with weak coffee and paracetamol
> 
> 
> hope you lot are well:lol2:


 
You are a pair of germs:whistling2:Hope you get better soon


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Morning everyoneThat's excellent news Raggys (both Dolls and Muffins! :lol usually have vary laid back personalities, so I thought it wouldn't be long before she'd been needing 'attention' Long may it continue! :2thumb:
> I look for it and couldn't find it either :sad: so guessed it had been removed!
> :gasp: Really? What awful (and stupid) people!! :bash:
> *Aw Ditta - so sorry to hear this - can I say maybe your immune system isn't so good?? You should try a course of Echinacea to try and give it a boost*.


im athe doctors again on tuesday for bloodwork, for my liver and to see if there are any changes in my inflammation levels for my bloody sore fingers..........they thinking rhuematoid again now as it has spread to my next finger:devil: 8 months along i now have 2 sore fingers and no bloody clue as to why.......
and i will look into this eileen when i know my bloods are ok, my liver is a funny buggar and has alsorts of high levels and they dont know why.....oh what a suprise:devil:

im feeling very nauseas but my bum wee stopped lol, im gonna try a bit of toast


----------



## maddragon29

feorag said:


> Morning everyoneThat's excellent news Raggys (both Dolls and Muffins! :lol usually have vary laid back personalities, so I thought it wouldn't be long before she'd been needing 'attention' Long may it continue! :2thumb:


Haha yeah today she run out to meet me when i came downstairs  wanting petted. Sooky sook!


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> lol they also told everyone that we have mutilated our best friends and they hope we die slow painful deaths when neutering was brought up...





feorag said:


> I look for it and couldn't find it either :sad: so guessed it had been removed!
> :gasp: Really? What awful (and stupid) people!! :bash:


Yep - was quite funny actually. The OP had a major over-reaction because someone offered polite, friendly advice about spaying her bitch. Someone else then mentioned that they'd spayed their bitch and it had helped or something. The OP went a bit nuts as Jai says and then said she was leaving the forum! Apparently she (assuming the OP is a she but may not be I guess!) doesn't "agree" with neutering...:bash:





ditta said:


> im athe doctors again on tuesday for bloodwork, for my liver and to see if there are any changes in my inflammation levels for my bloody sore fingers..........they thinking rhuematoid again now as it has spread to my next finger:devil: 8 months along i now have 2 sore fingers and no bloody clue as to why.......
> and i will look into this eileen when i know my bloods are ok, my liver is a funny buggar and has alsorts of high levels and they dont know why.....oh what a suprise:devil:
> 
> im feeling very nauseas but my bum wee stopped lol, im gonna try a bit of toast


Hope you are feeling better soon. My mum has terrible rheumatoid and osteo arthritis and has done for years. She's actually had 4 finger joints and 2 toe joints replaced with titanium joints! (robomum! :lol2.


----------



## Amalthea

So what have I missed?


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> So what have I missed?


Not much. There was potential for the ***** dog thread to turn nasty/entertaining but it was removed shortly after the OP told everyone she hoped we'd all rot in hell :lol2:

How was your weekend away?


We had a bit of a great escape here over the weekend. 
The cats are only allowed into the garden when we're home, but when we are then they have free access via the cat flap in daylight hours. I tend to do a quick check of the garden and the cat fence each morning when I go to feed the tortoise just to make sure there are no cat-sized holes appearing anywhere. 

Did the same yesterday and then we let the cats out. About 2 hrs later Maisy was really bothering us. She was really rubbing against us, squeaking and making a real fuss. This went on for about half an hour and we couldn't work out what she wanted. Then we realised we hadn't seen George for a while. We searched the house, couldn't find him. Went into the garden - no sign of him. Then we see the back gate is ajar! :gasp: No idea how this happened - we haven't used the gate for months and it's bolted shut. We think in the wind the fence post maybe moved a bit, enough for the gate to work lose.

So we shut the gate and raced back through the house to the front to start searching for George. Opened the door and there he was sitting on the doorstep looking up! I don't think he liked the big bad outside world! :lol2:

What a relief though! We've piled a load of bricks and sand bags up behind the gate now so it can't do that again! Thank god George is daft and Maisy is a tattle tail! Jackson missed all of this as he was asleep on the radiator bed the whole time :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Why do we keep the little furballs, eh?? Just cause stress!! 

Shame I missed an entertaining thread! BAH!

It was nice getting away for a couple days and I really love the B&B we stay in when we're down there. But I was SSIPED because the one person I went to see at the convention cancelled about a week ago. We didn't get any announcement or anything and bought our signing passes two days before. When I complained, the woman said "we don't offer refunds, because when you buy the signing pass, it's for all the artists and not just one"... Which is fine and dandy except I'd never even heard of anybody else, so why the hell would I want to meet them?!? She said I could e-mail them and they'll "see what they can do", but she was adamant that they don't offer refunds. Well, they WILL be refunding me, I promise you. It may only be £20, but that's a hell of a lot of money to us! I may even make it out like Gary only bought a signing pass for Tony Head, too, so he could take a picture of me with him. So that'll be £40. Was not impressed!


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Why do we keep the little furballs, eh?? Just cause stress!!
> 
> Shame I missed an entertaining thread! BAH!
> 
> It was nice getting away for a couple days and I really love the B&B we stay in when we're down there. But I was SSIPED because the one person I went to see at the convention cancelled about a week ago. We didn't get any announcement or anything and bought our signing passes two days before. When I complained, the woman said "we don't offer refunds, because when you buy the signing pass, it's for all the artists and not just one"... Which is fine and dandy except I'd never even heard of anybody else, so why the hell would I want to meet them?!? She said I could e-mail them and they'll "see what they can do", but she was adamant that they don't offer refunds. Well, they WILL be refunding me, I promise you. It may only be £20, but that's a hell of a lot of money to us! I may even make it out like Gary only bought a signing pass for Tony Head, too, so he could take a picture of me with him. So that'll be £40. Was not impressed!


Oh that sort of thing really annoys me too! You should definitely complain and ask for a refund. If they advertised that a certain person would be there and didn't notify you that they wouldn't be then I would think they are on shaky grounds. Did you buy the tickets online? If so when? cos there's also the distance selling regs which give you a cooling off period to get a refund - might be worth a try?


----------



## ami_j

oh no not toast again ditta know what happened the last time 



LOL nancy @ maisy being a tattle tale.i forgot to let my dog in one night years ago and he waited on the doorstep all night bless him,he wouldnt do it cos hes senile and often wonders off

oh no jen  thats well out of order i hope they refund u.hope it didnt totally spoil the weekend


----------



## feorag

I agree Jen - in a way that's misrepresentation as a week gives them plenty of time to advise people that someone won't be attending! :2thumb:

Nancy I lol'd a bit about George -not when I thought you'd lost him, but when you found him at the front door, cos that's what our cats do if they go out - even if they go out the front door (which they never do now, but occasionally did when they were younger), I would shut it for 5 minutes and then open it again and there the cat would be with the pained "you locked me out" expression in his face. My cats learn a hard lesson when they rebel! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I will definitely be getting a refund, one way or another. Gary bought the tickets over the phone, I believe, but Tony was already confirmed as NOT going by that time, according to the person who first told me he wasn't attending. Gary got to meet some guy from Red Dwarf, so he was happy. But I just felt like crying. And it was "that time of the month", too, so I wasn't impressed already.


----------



## tomwilson

i've just watched hachi, my god what a sad film


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> *oh no not toast again ditta know what happened the last time *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL nancy @ maisy being a tattle tale.i forgot to let my dog in one night years ago and he waited on the doorstep all night bless him,he wouldnt do it cos hes senile and often wonders off
> 
> oh no jen  thats well out of order i hope they refund u.hope it didnt totally spoil the weekend


 its okay jamie, no philli this time :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> its okay jamie, no philli this time :lol2:


but where you eating it in the bath again?


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> its okay jamie, no philli this time :lol2:


haha oh so it was the philly that was the problem then pmsl


----------



## Shell195

My bloody reflux was bad again earlier so I have a doctors appointment at 10 past 8 tonight, when the hell did the doctors become nocturnal:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Jeebus! My doctors aren't open that late (I wish they were)!!!!


----------



## feorag

Sorry the reflux is worse Shell - that must be a sickener cos you thought it was getting better?

How are you now Ditta? On the mend I hope - at least the bum wee has stopped - yes?

I've just booked our holiday! Yeh!!! :2thumb:

Found the idea place, nowhere near as far as we normally travel - just across in Dumfriesshire, only just over 100 mile from us instead of the usual 250, which is going to be better for our first long journey with the dog and the cats together in the car! :2thumb:

It also means we can do the whole drive without needing to stop anywhere for food, which is a help - not that we leave the cats in the car while we eat - it's usually a sandwich and a flask in a lay-bye! :lol2:

The reason why I think it's going to be ideal is that the owners are active in the Dog World with American Cockers and have cats too and so, not only do they accept pets, they actually welcome them! :2thumb: In fact talking to the owner today, she said she prefers animals to children, cos children have done more damage to the house than animals have! No surprise there then! 

It's at the end of a lane in the village - backs onto the golf course, has an enclosed garden and just down the lane opposite the house is the beach, which is the Solway Firth and so shallow that when the tide goes out it goes out for maybe half a mile, so there is 4 mile of beach to walk him - surely that will give us the space to allow him off the leash and be able to see other dogs in proximity.

So much less of a worry for us than when we go to a house where animals are merely accepted rather than encouraged.

This is it Welcome - Scottishdream


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry the reflux is worse Shell - that must be a sickener cos you thought it was getting better?
> 
> How are you now Ditta? On the mend I hope - at least the bum wee has stopped - yes?
> 
> I've just booked our holiday! Yeh!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Found the idea place, nowhere near as far as we normally travel - just across in Dumfriesshire, only just over 100 mile from us instead of the usual 250, which is going to be better for our first long journey with the dog and the cats together in the car! :2thumb:
> 
> It also means we can do the whole drive without needing to stop anywhere for food, which is a help - not that we leave the cats in the car while we eat - it's usually a sandwich and a flask in a lay-bye! :lol2:
> 
> The reason why I think it's going to be ideal is that the owners are active in the Dog World with American Cockers and have cats too and so, not only do they accept pets, they actually welcome them! :2thumb: In fact talking to the owner today, she said she prefers animals to children, cos children have done more damage to the house than animals have! No surprise there then!
> 
> It's at the end of a lane in the village - backs onto the golf course, has an enclosed garden and just down the lane opposite the house is the beach, which is the Solway Firth and so shallow that when the tide goes out it goes out for maybe half a mile, so there is 4 mile of beach to walk him - surely that will give us the space to allow him off the leash and be able to see other dogs in proximity.
> 
> So much less of a worry for us than when we go to a house where animals are merely accepted rather than encouraged.
> 
> This is it Welcome - Scottishdream


 

Lucky you Eileen, it looks and sounds lovely and you get to sleep in a 4 poster bed too:2thumb: I bet you are really pleased you can at last go on holiday again


----------



## catastrophyrat

looks great Eileen -we are going back to Devon to the farm cottage we went to for a week last year but for 2 weeks this time -it's in Rattery (yep Rattery ) near Totnes -I don't take my furries with me -they wouldn't fit in the cottage :whistling2: but at least they have lots of critters there -including a cat called Spitfire (what a great name :lol2
this is the cottage -very nice inside -








and this is the alarm clock :lol2: -his name is Peanut -he sits on the window boxes and bangs the glass waiting to be fed :whistling2: by hand


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely!!! That is one of the reasons I love where we go so much (although it's quite a trek... takes 5.5 hours to get there!!)... Diesel is welcome and there's critters all over. And a bit of dirt isn't a big deal to the owners, since the dogs are in and out all day, as well


----------



## ukphd

Wow what a nice lot of holiday places! You lucky lot!


----------



## tomwilson

makes me want to get a dog just so i can take him/her away with me lol


----------



## Amalthea

I love taking Diesel away for a bit. It's nice to have new places to walk *lol*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6594-few-crittery-pics-heavy.html#post7749003


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> I love taking Diesel away for a bit. It's nice to have new places to walk *lol*
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6594-few-crittery-pics-heavy.html#post7749003


great pics :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx!!  Mojo is definitely NOT a good model!! *lol* The little bugg*r wouldn't stay still for more than half a second *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Thanx!!  Mojo is definitely NOT a good model!! *lol* The little bugg*r wouldn't stay still for more than half a second *lol*


i'm surprised he didn't try and hump your lense


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Louis was giving the camera LOADSA hugs (marking)..... Why there's no pics of him up there.


----------



## Shell195

Great pics Jen:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Here's some pics of the place we stay in Rye 

King sized bed










Cool lights 



















Diesel sized bed (although, he wants the king, of course)










Our infestation *lol* There's loadsa badylugs about (even in the room... was like this last year, too)



















The front:










Stables (with the puppies all playing)



















Diesel and Harvey


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I bet you are really pleased you can at last go on holiday again


You're not joking - especially now that I'm not working - last year I just felt like my 'normal life', but Barry was there - I didn't feel like it was a holiday at all.

Val, yours looks lovely. Alison (Shunamite) has promised to look after the boys for me when I'm away, but you've just made my heart drop a bit, cos I told her it would probably be the end of June and she said that would be fine. However, we couldn't get our usual chalet until September and we couldn't get this cottage for any time in June either, so we've compromised and are going in July. I'm just hoping against hope that that won't conflict with something she's planning. I'll have to e-mail her now to make sure before I finally book it or I could be up the creek without a paddle :gasp:

Jen your set-up looks great too, but if I'm travelling that far I'd far sooner travel north - no traffic jams in the north. I honestly don't think I could stand the journey to the south west. :lol2: 
Oh! And for those of you who weren't in this thread when I last had a holiday 2 years ago - this is where we normally go on the Ardnamurchan Peninsula http://www.westhighlandchalet.co.uk/accommodation.html

ETA: My latest cardigan for Darcey and I had enough wool left to knit a dog jumper! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Sorry the reflux is worse Shell - that must be a sickener cos you thought it was getting better?
> 
> How are you now Ditta? On the mend I hope - at least the bum wee has stopped - yes?
> 
> I've just booked our holiday! Yeh!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Found the idea place, nowhere near as far as we normally travel - just across in Dumfriesshire, only just over 100 mile from us instead of the usual 250, which is going to be better for our first long journey with the dog and the cats together in the car! :2thumb:
> 
> It also means we can do the whole drive without needing to stop anywhere for food, which is a help - not that we leave the cats in the car while we eat - it's usually a sandwich and a flask in a lay-bye! :lol2:
> 
> The reason why I think it's going to be ideal is that the owners are active in the Dog World with American Cockers and have cats too and so, not only do they accept pets, they actually welcome them! :2thumb: In fact talking to the owner today, she said she prefers animals to children, cos children have done more damage to the house than animals have! No surprise there then!
> 
> It's at the end of a lane in the village - backs onto the golf course, has an enclosed garden and just down the lane opposite the house is the beach, which is the Solway Firth and so shallow that when the tide goes out it goes out for maybe half a mile, so there is 4 mile of beach to walk him - surely that will give us the space to allow him off the leash and be able to see other dogs in proximity.
> 
> So much less of a worry for us than when we go to a house where animals are merely accepted rather than encouraged.
> 
> This is it Welcome - Scottishdream


Wow, thats nice Eileen! Lucky beggar! Bet the animals will enjoy themselves too!


----------



## Amalthea

Elise really HAS to get Darcy and the mutt matching clothes!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Elise really HAS to get Darcy and the mutt matching clothes!!!!!


:lol2: I PMSL every time I think of her putting one of these on her jrt x and walking out the door with Darcey and Isis in their matching cardigans - as I said already though, her response when I suggested it was unprintable! :roll:

By the way I shall be meeting my delightful new granddaughter on Thursday :jump: - not sure if I've mentioned that before???

And here is the dog jumper:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!!! I bet you're super excited!!!


----------



## feorag

I am a bit! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, that means we will get to see more photos of her:flrt:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You will too - I shall bore your t*ts off! :lol2:

By The way - a laugh for you http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/646796-how-do-recognise-meth-lab.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello ladies & gents! Just been in the marmoset aviary to hang up some seed treats for when they wake up in the morning.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello ladies & gents! Just been in the marmoset aviary to hang up some seed treats for when they wake up in the morning.


aww that will be a nice suprise for them


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello ladies & gents! Just been in the marmoset aviary to hang up some seed treats for when they wake up in the morning.


i made the beardies a practical reptile keeping inspired salad and they didn't touch it


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aww that will be a nice suprise for them


Yes. They woke up & came out of their nest box while I was in the aviary hanging the treats. Darwin strutted over to me all puffed up in display. I showed him the water sprayer & he decided to stand back lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i made the beardies a practical reptile keeping inspired salad and they didn't touch it


Miserable buggars! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes. They woke up & came out of their nest box while I was in the aviary hanging the treats. Darwin strutted over to me all puffed up in display. I showed him the water sprayer & he decided to stand back lol.


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Miserable buggars! :lol2:


the male and one of the females had a nibble bu just the one, gonna leave it in tomorrow and see if they go back to them and if not i'll through it out


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> the male and one of the females had a nibble bu just the one, gonna leave it in tomorrow and see if they go back to them and if not i'll through it out


lol my beardie needs me to wave his veg around:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> lol my beardie needs me to wave his veg around:lol2:


mine are usually ok if i just put it in the dish they used to need it waved about ten times and a little prayer to the God of oh make them eat it, but they usually tuck right in now, might try putting some mealies in it tomorrow morning and see if the wriggling gets them interested


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:


He's a sod! After we turned the light out, Darwin & Tia went back to bed in the nest box, but the 2 youngsters stayed out to watch us. I put my hand out to them & they came to investigate it. I got a quick stroke of Stumpy, the one with a little stump for a tail after her mum bit it off when they were born. I think we may keep her permanently.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> He's a sod! After we turned the light out, Darwin & Tia went back to bed in the nest box, but the 2 youngsters stayed out to watch us. I put my hand out to them & they came to investigate it. I got a quick stroke of Stumpy, the one with a little stump for a tail after her mum bit it off when they were born. I think we may keep her permanently.


aww  how many baby ones u got


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> He's a sod! After we turned the light out, Darwin & Tia went back to bed in the nest box, but the 2 youngsters stayed out to watch us. I put my hand out to them & they came to investigate it. I got a quick stroke of Stumpy, the one with a little stump for a tail after her mum bit it off when they were born. I think we may keep her permanently.


aren't the females the more domenant in marms coll could that not cause problems later? also wondered about how willing other people would be to take them on with no tails?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aww  how many baby ones u got


There are currently 2 youngsters here at the moment, Stumpy & Half-Tail. Tia, their mum, is pregnant with the next set & should be due to give birth in a few weeks, though she is always hard to tell more accurately.



tomwilson said:


> aren't the females the more domenant in marms coll could that not cause problems later? also wondered about how willing other people would be to take them on with no tails?


Yes Tom, female Marmosets are the dominant sex. The breeding female is the head of the whole family, & her mate & their offspring know this. There is rarely any problems with either female or male youngsters. I always have lots of people after young Marmosets, & it takes a while to check which ones are the serious intelligent people who have done some research already & who are willing to learn more from me before they get to take Marmosets home. Im sure having some tail missing will not hinder sale, if anything, it may be seen as something that people can use to tell their Marmosets apart.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> There are currently 2 youngsters here at the moment, Stumpy & Half-Tail. Tia, their mum, is pregnant with the next set & should be due to give birth in a few weeks, though she is always hard to tell more accurately.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Tom, female Marmosets are the dominant sex. The breeding female is the head of the whole family, & her mate & their offspring know this. There is rarely any problems with either female or male youngsters. I always have lots of people after young Marmosets, & it takes a while to check which ones are the serious intelligent people who have done some research already & who are willing to learn more from me before they get to take Marmosets home. Im sure having some tail missing will not hinder sale, if anything, it may be seen as something that people can use to tell their Marmosets apart.


i like the names you gave te babies, how do you find the people who wan them, or do you wait for them to approach you, not intrested in monkeys myself just fasinated with some aspects tbh coll


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i like the names you gave te babies, how do you find the people who wan them, or do you wait for them to approach you, not intrested in monkeys myself just fasinated with some aspects tbh coll


If I have any for sale, I generally either already have people waiting for them (disappointed people who proved to be good from the last youngsters), but if not I advertise them on here, on EKF or on MonkeyBird. At least that way I know that there are some sensible people who have resourches of research & advice at their fingertips, & who will already have done some research.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> If I have any for sale, I generally either already have people waiting for them (disappointed people who proved to be good from the last youngsters), but if not I advertise them on here, on EKF or on MonkeyBird. At least that way I know that there are some sensible people who have resourches of research & advice at their fingertips, & who will already have done some research.


cool just wondered how you'd go about it as i assumed advertising them would go alot like those monkey threads a few months back, and also attract a few of the idoits who'd want to dres them up as ittle children ect.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> cool just wondered how you'd go about it as i assumed advertising them would go alot like those monkey threads a few months back, and also attract a few of the idoits who'd want to dres them up as ittle children ect.


Oh yes, I have to sort through the half-witted idiots who want a furry toy to dress up, & the genuine people who have their heads screwed on.


Just found this! God she isn't giving up is she? She'll have a job finding any tortoise breeders who will sell their babies to a pet shop! 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...assifieds/646596-various-breeders-wanted.html


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, I have to sort through the half-witted idiots who want a furry toy to dress up, & the genuine people who have their heads screwed on.
> 
> 
> Just found this! God she isn't giving up is she? She'll have a job finding any tortoise breeders who will sell their babies to a pet shop!
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...assifieds/646596-various-breeders-wanted.html


i think she's mad enough to think anyone on here would be willing sell her anything more advanced than a pet brick tbh mate


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i think she's mad enough to think anyone on here would be willing sell her anything more advanced than a pet brick tbh mate


I really cant wait til May, to see her thread about her opening her pet shop! <s****** s******>


----------



## Zoo-Man

Heres a pic I took of Lola, my Blue-Fronted Amazon. Isn't she sexy? :flrt:


----------



## ukphd

Morning all! 

How is everyone?
I'm in pain - overworked my quads at the weekend and am now having to resort to bum-shuffling down the stairs! not a great look :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Yes Tom, female Marmosets are the dominant sex. The breeding female is the head of the whole family, & her mate & their offspring know this. There is rarely any problems with either female or male youngsters. I always have lots of people after young Marmosets, & it takes a while to check which ones are the serious intelligent people who have done some research already & who are willing to learn more from me before they get to take Marmosets home. Im sure having some tail missing will not hinder sale, if anything, it may be seen as something that people can use to tell their Marmosets apart.


Yeah - in marmosets and tamarins adult offspring (particularly daughters) often stay in the family group in the while and become helpers to the dominant female. Their own reproduction is supressed and they live their lives helping their mum raise more babies 



Zoo-Man said:


> Heres a pic I took of Lola, my Blue-Fronted Amazon. Isn't she sexy? :flrt:
> 
> image


aww she's lovely :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely bird, Col 

Had a little panic, cuz my phone died and I thought I was running late (my phone's my alarm), but I was up 15 mins before my alarm was due to go off. Am at work this afternoon and then boxing tonight. I expect it's gonna hurt, cuz I missed last week.


----------



## feorag

Morning all. I'm childy minding today cos my little Darcey is arriving on Thursday :jump: and I need to be here when she arrives! :jump 


ukphd said:


> Yeah - in marmosets and tamarins adult offspring (particularly daughters) often stay in the family group in the while and become helpers to the dominant female. Their own reproduction is supressed and they live their lives helping their mum raise more babies


Nancy you've just answered the question I was going to ask Colin which was "would the father not mate the daughter if she stays"

Like Tom I'm not interested in monkeys at all and tbh they would be the last thing on my wish list, but I do love to hear about how Colin's are getting on and learning about their proper care.

Poor Nancy all that just to get a good night's sleep! :whistling2:

Colin, you're right - no-one in their right mind is gonna sell a baby they've lovingly brought into the world to a pet shop and least of all her pet shop, which I'll be interested to see if it ever gets off the ground.


----------



## ditta

oh golly gosh, still dont feel too good, and im off for my bloods taken in a mo.......i just wanna go back to bed.........


how is everyone else, im excited for you eileen, little darcey coming to visit:flrt:

i cant remember owt else that i have read so whatever you is all doing.....hoorayyyyy if its applicable:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry you're still not right Ditta. I've just been for a repeated smear test, cos the last one came back with abnormalities and they want to check it. I can honestly say I've never suffered pain like that during a smear test in my entire life - and Lord knows I've had plenty in my long life! It really took my breath away! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry you're not feeling well, Ditta 

I've only ever had one smear test (bad Jen) and that was horrible.... I made Gary come with me and they were like, "go behind that curtain and put this around you, when you're ready, Gary can go in with ya".... They don't seem to realise that I don't care if my husband sees my girlie bits... I care that some stranger is about to fiddle around with 'em! And when they were in there, they really scraped cuz I was getting "a full MOT" *GAGS* and made me bleed. And the stupid woman was like "oh you've got a beautiful cervix"...... "erm... thanx?"


----------



## ditta

ive only ever had one bad one eileen and that was the last one, it hurt like bloody hell, i even had to have a scan and a full internal weeks after cos i was still uncomfortable, they were checking to see if they had dislodged an ovary during my smear :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## ditta

oh jen, cat causes alsorts of whooppps and oohhhhh when she goes cos she has a piercing ''''''down below'''':lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I'd imagine the gynos would LUUUURVE that!! 

I really should go for one more regularly, cuz Mom always had abnormal results. After she was done with kids and she'd had enough of all the abnormal smears, she told 'em to take it all out. She really had to fight for her hysterectomy, too. Think they left her ovaries, so she didn't have premature menopause.


----------



## *H*

(Come out of lurking post  )

Jen you should. I left mine for years, kept putting it off and putting it off and ended up having a big chunk of cervix removed  Doc said if I'd have gone back years before it wouldn't have got to that point.
I've got to have yearly smears for the next 10 years (thats if my next appointment at the hospital comes back clear). I _will_ be going without fail :lol2:


----------



## ditta

good advice 'H' cat only went for hers because of jade goody...........im not really in any danger with not having .......erm....well you know what i mean, but there is still a very slight chance so i go......i hates it but needs must


----------



## Amalthea

I had my first one just before my 25th birthday and I'm 27 now.... Not entirely sure how often I should have them done *lol*


----------



## *H*

ditta said:


> good advice 'H' cat only went for hers because of jade goody...........im not really in any danger with not having .......erm....*well you know what i mean*, but there is still a very slight chance so i go......i hates it but needs must


Dumbstick? :whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> I had my first one just before my 25th birthday and I'm 27 now.... Not entirely sure how often I should have them done *lol*


Think it's every 3-5 years for under 60, so you may not even be due one :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

That's alright then!! *lol* Horrible things!


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> That's alright then!! *lol* Horrible things!


They've changed them slightly, well my doctors has. They used a plastic 'thingy' instead of a metal one, and a 'paintbrush' type thing instead of wooden lollypop sticks (or whatever they were lol) Makes it that little bit less unpleasent, easier to do and quicker.


----------



## Amalthea

I think mine was more unpleasant than a normal one, cuz they were checking everything (I was having strange periods at the time).... I had the plastic thingy-ma-jig, but they really scraped at me and pushed further than normal. Was horrible.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> And the stupid woman was like "oh you've got a beautiful cervix"...... "erm... thanx?"


:gasp: Bloody Hell - what constitutes one of those??? 


ditta said:


> ive only ever had one bad one eileen and that was the last one, it hurt like bloody hell, i even had to have a scan and a full internal weeks after cos i was still uncomfortable, they were checking to see if they had dislodged an ovary during my smear :gasp::gasp::gasp:


:gasp: 


*H* said:


> (Come out of lurking post  )


:naughty: Tut Tut :naughty:


*H* said:


> Jen you should. I left mine for years, kept putting it off and putting it off and ended up having a big chunk of cervix removed  Doc said if I'd have gone back years before it wouldn't have got to that point.


Wow - there's another lesson for learning!

I think it's every 5 years - don't know if it changes when you get older, but it's years since I had my last one.

Sadly I had the 'curling tongs' and they were freezing :gasp: Then when she opened them out I thought she must be trying to check out my throat! :roll: I can't believe how much it hurt, she kept saying it was my age (I'm so unutterably sick of that excuse for everything to do with my health! :bash and it would hurt more - yet there was only a slight discomfort when I had it done a few months ago!


----------



## ukphd

My smear tests always hurt like hell - I actually let the nurse know now in advance which helps as they get you in a different position sometimes and are a bit more gentle I think! Problem is if you're at all tense (and you probably were Eileen as it was a recall) then it will hurt and once it hurts it's hard for it not to! sometimes I think the nurses are so used to doing them that they forget that for some people it can be a really difficult and painful experience. I actually got my Dr to do mine for a while as she was a lot more careful!


----------



## maddragon29

You guys are scaring me, i've had two bad smear results in a row, so i'm due to go for my third  (what'll be my third in a year!)

It sucks!


----------



## feorag

Thing is Nancy I wasn't particularly bothered about the recall - because I know it doesn't mean there's something wrong and because I've never had one that hurt before I wasn't tensed up at all, I was very relaxed until the pain came in, then I just held my breath and groaned! :roll:

Rest assured though, if I get another recall or a referral I shall be telling them before they start how painful the last one was.


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> Wow - there's another lesson for learning!


I know, lesson well and truly learnt there, 

I never got a retest with mine, they whipped me straight in (within 5 days of having my results back) and took the bad stuff off. Lucky enough (and my god am I thankful) it came back ok, and hadn't changed into anything worse. Tbh, I'd go back if I ever needed any more off, the procedure wasn't that bad, just uncomfortable for a few days after.


----------



## feorag

maddragon29 said:


> You guys are scaring me, i've had two bad smear results in a row, so i'm due to go for my third  (what'll be my third in a year!)
> 
> It sucks!


Oops, sorry! More often than not it's just slight cell changes that may not show the next time, yours must have shown twice so they must want to check it out. 


*H* said:


> I know, lesson well and truly learnt there,
> 
> I never got a retest with mine,:blush: they whipped me straight in (within 5 days of having my results back) and took the bad stuff off. Lucky enough (and my god am I thankful) it came back ok, and hadn't changed into anything worse. Tbh, I'd go back if I ever needed any more off, the procedure wasn't that bad, just uncomfortable for a few days after.


My sister-in-law had that happen to her nearly 30 years ago and was rushed in for laser treatment and it's never happened again! :2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F

All you ladies are scaring us guy's!!!! Can you stop talking about your smear's pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!! : victory:: victory:


----------



## ukphd

CE1985F said:


> All you ladies are scaring us guy's!!!! Can you stop talking about your smear's pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!! : victory:: victory:


:lol2: It's just another wonderful benefit of being female..... 

we aim to educate


----------



## ditta

i been for my blood tests................4 vials, yes 4 vials and no tea and biccies:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Morning all!
> 
> How is everyone?
> I'm in pain - overworked my quads at the weekend and am now having to resort to bum-shuffling down the stairs! not a great look :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - in marmosets and tamarins adult offspring (particularly daughters) often stay in the family group in the while and become helpers to the dominant female. Their own reproduction is supressed and they live their lives helping their mum raise more babies
> 
> Yep, the dominant female releases a pheromone that supresseds her daughters coming into season. Clever buggars!
> 
> 
> 
> aww she's lovely :flrt:


Thanks Nancy. Lola is a sweetie.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all. I'm childy minding today cos my little Darcey is arriving on Thursday :jump: and I need to be here when she arrives! :jump
> Nancy you've just answered the question I was going to ask Colin which was "would the father not mate the daughter if she stays"
> 
> Like Tom I'm not interested in monkeys at all and tbh they would be the last thing on my wish list, but I do love to hear about how Colin's are getting on and learning about their proper care.
> 
> Poor Nancy all that just to get a good night's sleep! :whistling2:
> 
> Colin, you're right - no-one in their right mind is gonna sell a baby they've lovingly brought into the world to a pet shop and least of all her pet shop, which I'll be interested to see if it ever gets off the ground.


Thanks Eileen! Marmoset pics from today coming up soon....


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> All you ladies are scaring us guy's!!!! Can you stop talking about your smear's pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!! : victory:: victory:


I agree! You dirty ladies with your dirty lady bits............. 

Just you wait til Tom comes along & describes when he had his penis MOT! :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Heres some photos of the Marmoset family that I took today. They are awfully hard to photograph as they don't stay still. 

Darwin, the adult male, scanning the floor substrate for dropped goodies










Tia, the dominant female



















Half-Tail, one of the twins










Stumpy, the other twin, being very nosey hanging on the door frame of the aviary. A second after this photo was taken, she escaped & me & Clark had to herd her back in to the aviary :lol2:


----------



## jennie1981

zooman your marmosets are beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

jennie1981 said:


> zooman your marmosets are beautiful :flrt:


Thanks Jennie


----------



## ditta

jennie1981 said:


> zooman your marmosets are beautiful :flrt:


aye yer monkeys aint half bad either col:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> aye yer monkeys aint half bad either col:whistling2:


Cheeky mare! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheeky mare! :lol2:


 i cant help it im blood deprived:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Aren't you boys happy you don't have to have these things done?? "Turn and cough" has nothing on this!!!!


----------



## jennie1981

lol amalthea men dont realise how lucky they are do they. I got away with not having my smear for now with being pregnant but no doubt they'll be reminding me in a few months time


----------



## Shell195

I hate having smears done, I had one abnormal one so had to repeat very often but the last one was clear. I am due another when I can build up the courage.
Cute marms Colin:flrt:

Someone called into the sanctuary today for advice. They bought a Persian kitten from what they thought was a good breeder. The kitten went home with no pink slip and only his first vaccination, they have kept ringing the breeder asking for one as they paid £350 but she hasnt produced it. In the meantime the kitten has had the squits, cat flu and has been diagnosed with having a significant heart murmur. The reason there is no pinkslip is that he is from a father and daughter mating:bash:
I suggested that they ring the GCCF and explain it all to them, I really could have done with you there Eileen


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> All you ladies are scaring us guy's!!!! Can you stop talking about your smear's pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!! : victory:: victory:


Well you can come on and talk about your prostate if you like - I understand that examination isn't exactly comfortable! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Aren't you boys happy you don't have to have these things done?? "Turn and cough" has nothing on this!!!!


Too right it doesn't!



Shell195 said:


> Someone called into the sanctuary today for advice. They bought a Persian kitten from what they thought was a good breeder. The kitten went home with no pink slip and only his first vaccination, they have kept ringing the breeder asking for one as they paid £350 but she hasnt produced it. In the meantime the kitten has had the squits, cat flu and has been diagnosed with having a significant heart murmur. The reason there is no pinkslip is that he is from a father and daughter mating:bash:
> I suggested that they ring the GCCF and explain it all to them, I really could have done with you there Eileen


That's what I would have told them to do Shell. If the breeder is registered with GCCF then handing over the paperwork is mandatory and they can be disciplined and fined for not doing this if buyers report them! Apart from which it shouldn't have gone with just one vaccination.

Don't know the rules though if they a registered with TiCA or Felis Britannica


----------



## Shell195

Eileen Kittenlist - Visiting Breeder Website


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree! You dirty ladies with your dirty lady bits.............
> 
> Just you wait til Tom comes along & describes when he had his penis MOT! :roll2:


penis MOT mg:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> penis MOT mg:


i take it from the face you failed....


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> i take it from the face you failed....


no thats my orgasam face:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I can already tell that I'm gonna regret not going boxing last week..... OW!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen Kittenlist - Visiting Breeder Website


Ah - I see they're 'shifters' - more ambition than sentiment as far as I'm concerned.

Definitely I would tell them to ring GCCF - they're showing at GCCF shows, so the cats must be registered with GCCF and under their recommendations they have to have completed the primary vaccination course before being sold - apart from the absence of the pink slip. They weren't told that the pink slip hadn't been returned from GCCF yet, by any chance, were they - cos that _could_ have happened???



ami_j said:


> i take it from the face you failed....


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah - I see they're 'shifters' - more ambition than sentiment as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Definitely I would tell them to ring GCCF - they're showing at GCCF shows, so the cats must be registered with GCCF and under their recommendations they have to have completed the primary vaccination course before being sold - apart from the absence of the pink slip. They weren't told that the pink slip hadn't been returned from GCCF yet, by any chance, were they - cos that _could_ have happened???
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!!


 

What are shifters?
They told me they have constantly been nagging the breeder for the pink slip and she said she was having trouble registering the litter due to them being a Father and daughter mating and she didnt see why they need the pink slip as he was only a pet.


----------



## ami_j

forgot to tell you all! was waiting for someone the other day and had Atari out while i was waiting. Was looking out of the window and he was fidgeting so i grabbed him and was blowing raspberries on his back and he was bruxing like a crazy it was SO cute


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What are shifters?
> They told me they have constantly been nagging the breeder for the pink slip and she said she was having trouble registering the litter due to them being a Father and daughter mating and she didnt see why they need the pink slip as he was only a pet.


:lol2: Shifters as in they shift on their breeding stock as soon as they can't breed from them - I don't like that you see! To me that doesn't mean their cats are their pets - they're more like 'stock' for breeding and showing. :bash:

It doesn't matter whether they've both the kitten as a pet or not - the pink slip is the 'guarantee' that the pedigree is kosher and that's what they've paid for. Tell the owners that!

I also see that they're only declaring one of their stud boys as PKD negative - does that mean the rest of their breeding stock isn't tested?


----------



## Amalthea

D'awwww!!!! So cute, Jai!

I always did wonder about that, Eileen.... you see "ex breeders" all the time  How sad


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well you can come on and talk about your prostate if you like - I understand that examination isn't exactly comfortable! :lol2:


Eileen, remember me & Clark are gay - we might like our prostates poked at! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> penis MOT mg:





ami_j said:


> i take it from the face you failed....





tomwilson said:


> no thats my orgasam face:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> D'awwww!!!! So cute, Jai!
> 
> I always did wonder about that, Eileen.... you see "ex breeders" all the time  How sad


i felt honoured hes not normally so open to affection 


Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, remember me & Clark are gay - we might like our prostates poked at! :lol2:


BAHAHAHA im so glad i wasnt drinking or eating cos it would be allover my screen right about now


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, remember me & Clark are gay - we might like our prostates poked at! :lol2:


It's not only gay men that enjoy a good prostate poking :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Shifters as in they shift on their breeding stock as soon as they can't breed from them - I don't like that you see! To me that doesn't mean their cats are their pets - they're more like 'stock' for breeding and showing. :bash:
> 
> *It doesn't matter whether they've both the kitten as a pet or not - the pink slip is the 'guarantee' that the pedigree is kosher and that's what they've paid for. Tell the owners that!*
> 
> I also see that they're only declaring one of their stud boys as PKD negative - does that mean the rest of their breeding stock isn't tested?


 

I told them this already and they said thats what they thought:2thumb:
I see what you mean about shifters now, I just never could part with my ex breeders just like my friend cant part with her older brood bitches. I think they deserve to spend the rest of their days at the home they worked so hard in.
I asked them if the breeders cats were PKD tested but they had never heard of it before.
I dont know anymore than Ive said already, they called at the sanctuary on the chance we could offer some advice on the matter. I told them what I thought and helped her find the GCCF number on her posh mobile so she could ring them. All the time they were there I was thinking Eileen would know all the answers.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It's not only gay men that enjoy a good prostate poking :whistling2:


 
TMI :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It's not only gay men that enjoy a good prostate poking :whistling2:


oh god PMSL

BEHAVE YOU LOT :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I'm going to bed soon.... Although, I'm a bit scared of getting up in the morning, cuz I'm already hurting.... *oops*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> It's not only gay men that enjoy a good prostate poking :whistling2:


i don't want mine poking


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It's not only gay men that enjoy a good prostate poking :whistling2:


Aye, thats true hun! Is Gary partial? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> D'awwww!!!! So cute, Jai!
> 
> I always did wonder about that, Eileen.... you see "ex breeders" all the time  How sad


I think it is too. I neutered Leyla when she was 2 year old and she was still here when she was nearly 17 - my cats are my pets, the breeding and successful showing was a bonus.



Shell195 said:


> I told them this already and they said thats what they thought:2thumb:
> I see what you mean about shifters now, I just never could part with my ex breeders just like my friend cant part with her older brood bitches. I think they deserve to spend the rest of their days at the home they worked so hard in.
> I asked them if the breeders cats were PKD tested but they had never heard of it before.
> I dont know anymore than Ive said already, they called at the sanctuary on the chance we could offer some advice on the matter. I told them what I thought and helped her find the GCCF number on her posh mobile so she could ring them. All the time they were there I was thinking Eileen would know all the answers.


To be honest I always put my showbench success on my girls and my attitude was that they'd earned their retirement in luxury with me because they'd done me so proud with their progeny. I could never have neutered them and rehomed them. If I had I'd still be breeding and showing! 



tomwilson said:


> i don't want mine poking


I bet you don't Tom!



Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, remember me & Clark are gay - we might like our prostates poked at! :lol2:


:gasp: 

Do you know the conversation in this thread has deteriorated so badly of late - I may have to start another one and request that only 'proper' people join in - not the hoi polloi like you lot are! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## tomwilson

anyone seen te new advert for Australia?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I think it is too. I neutered Leyla when she was 2 year old and she was still here when she was nearly 17 - my cats are my pets, the breeding and successful showing was a bonus.
> 
> 
> To be honest I always put my showbench success on my girls and my attitude was that they'd earned their retirement in luxury with me because they'd done me so proud with their progeny. I could never have neutered them and rehomed them. If I had I'd still be breeding and showing!
> 
> I bet you don't Tom!
> 
> :gasp:
> 
> *Do you know the conversation in this thread has deteriorated so badly of late - I may have to start another one and request that only 'proper' people join in - not the hoi polloi like you lot are! *:roll2: PMSL!!!


you're one of the worst for it eileen:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I think it is too. I neutered Leyla when she was 2 year old and she was still here when she was nearly 17 - my cats are my pets, the breeding and successful showing was a bonus.
> 
> 
> To be honest I always put my showbench success on my girls and my attitude was that they'd earned their retirement in luxury with me because they'd done me so proud with their progeny. I could never have neutered them and rehomed them. If I had I'd still be breeding and showing!
> 
> I bet you don't Tom!
> 
> :gasp:
> 
> Do you know the conversation in this thread has deteriorated so badly of late - I may have to start another one and request that only 'proper' people join in - not the hoi polloi like you lot are! :roll2: PMSL!!!


You love it really Eileen! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> you're one of the worst for it eileen:lol2:


Moi? :halo:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> anyone seen te new advert for Australia?


No mate, why?

My 4 Horsfields Tortoises woke up from hibernation today. I went out t the shed to bring the hibernation box in so I could weigh the tortoises, & noticed the lid had been lifted off & moved slightly. I looked inside to find the tortoises peeping out at me. They are early, I wanted them to stay down for another month or so.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No mate, why?
> 
> My 4 Horsfields Tortoises woke up from hibernation today. I went out t the shed to bring the hibernation box in so I could weigh the tortoises, & noticed the lid had been lifted off & moved slightly. I looked inside to find the tortoises peeping out at me. They are early, I wanted them to stay down for another month or so.


there was a platypus in it and it was sooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> there was a platypus in it and it was sooooo cute :flrt:


Mmm, Im undecided whether I find Platypuses/Platypi cute!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, Im undecided whether I find Platypuses/Platypi cute!


wait till you see the advert this one was cute


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> wait till you see the advert this one was cute


Ok, I shall reserve judgement for now! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, Im undecided whether I find Platypuses/Platypi cute!


22 seconds in YouTube - There is Nothing Like Australia Advert


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> 22 seconds in YouTube - There is Nothing Like Australia Advert


Ah yes, it is quite cute! I do prefer the Rainbow Lorikeets though! hehe And how irritating, that woman calling the Koala a bear! KOALAS ARE NOT BEARS!!!!!!!! :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, it is quite cute! I do prefer the Rainbow Lorikeets though! hehe And how irritating, that woman calling the Koala a bear! KOALAS ARE NOT BEARS!!!!!!!! :bash:


indeed they are arboreal wombats but you hav to admit they do look like little bears


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> indeed they are arboreal wombats but you hav to admit they do look like little bears


I suppose! I love their noses! And their 2 thumbs!


----------



## ami_j

monotremes ftw!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> monotremes ftw!


Yup! Echidnas :flrt:


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!



tomwilson said:


> indeed they are arboreal wombats but you hav to admit they do look like little bears


I love wombats (and koalas) - If I could have any animal it would be a wombat. I love their noses and their big fat squishy bottoms :flrt:





Amalthea said:


> *lol* I'm going to bed soon.... Although, I'm a bit scared of getting up in the morning, cuz I'm already hurting.... *oops*


I share your pain!
I went to body combat last night (have been told it's best to keep exercising with sore muscles...) and I got a bit carried away. I just can't help it - once the music's playing and the instructor gets us going I just start pushing it too hard. I totally forgot about my thighs... until now....
ouch!


I'm off to covent garden today for a meeting - may be forced to squeeze some shopping in while I'm there :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - note the time please :halo:

I'm off to the Sanctuary for a meeting in quarter of an hour. Still had problems getting to sleep last night and when the alarm was off I was having a great time at a great party that was in a huge house with loads of little rooms with groups of people partying in each of them, there was a huge margquee parties on outside on a huge field with a fairground in it! We were just making our way to the fairground! :bash:


Zoo-Man said:


> No mate, why?
> 
> My 4 Horsfields Tortoises woke up from hibernation today. I went out t the shed to bring the hibernation box in so I could weigh the tortoises, & noticed the lid had been lifted off & moved slightly. I looked inside to find the tortoises peeping out at me. They are early, I wanted them to stay down for another month or so.


I'm guessing you will now have to keep them awake and pretend summer has come then? No way will we not get any hard frosts or snow this early is there!



ukphd said:


> I'm off to covent garden today for a meeting - may be forced to squeeze some shopping in while I'm there :whistling2:


Ooh! Shopping! I haven't been to covent garden for 40 years! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Ive been up since 8 as Steve had a meeting at a local hotel so I ran him there.


----------



## feorag

You and me together Shell! :roll2: PMSL!!!

Well that's me off now - speaky later!


----------



## ami_j

oh god what a great start to the day the rats in the top of the explorer have thrown their bottle off and the wire has disapeared into thin air!ARGH


----------



## groovy chick

Good Morning All

I come bearing pictures (hopefully). Is it ok for me to post pics of the rats in here??
Ive got some pics of Sam Sam just to show you how hes getting on





















Now the rats. I only got 1 pic of Dora, she is still very shy and usually bolts whenever i appear











And Nellie































Do yous think the rats look ok?? Nellie was my first ever, im thinking she is getting a bit plump


----------



## Shell195

groovy chick said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I come bearing pictures (hopefully). Is it ok for me to post pics of the rats in here??
> Ive got some pics of Sam Sam just to show you how hes getting on
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Now the rats. I only got 1 pic of Dora, she is still very shy and usually bolts whenever i appear
> 
> image
> 
> And Nellie
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Do yous think the rats look ok?? Nellie was my first ever, im thinking she is getting a bit plump


 
Great pics, Sam Sam is all grown up now:flrt:Cute ratlets(you can post pics of anything in here) If Nellie is getting plump some of mine are obese:lol2: Very cute girls:flrt:


----------



## ditta

im up and about, had a call from docs at 9am, my referal to the rhuematology is ready to collect......she wanted my bloods checking before referring me....i only had them done yest at 11.45 and she must have seen results already:gasp: i will drag myself round there in a bit....more coffee is needed before i venture out:lol2:


----------



## groovy chick

:lol2: Thanks Shell


----------



## ami_j

someone please rescue me lol


----------



## ditta

thank god for quick mods....:lol2:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> someone please rescue me lol


why you need rescuing.........and more importantly, how big is the thing you need rescuing from????:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

lol from these ppl who keep pissing my mother off XD ooo quick mods when who how why


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> lol from these ppl who keep pissing my mother off XD ooo quick mods when who how why


i know these help these dogs find a new home are brilliant posts but they need to be in rehoming section, this whole first page was almost filled with these posts til i pressed report a few times.............less than 15mins....they gone.....quick mods :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> i know these help these dogs find a new home are brilliant posts but they need to be in rehoming section, this whole first page was almost filled with these posts til i pressed report a few times.............less than 15mins....they gone.....quick mods :notworthy:


 
I agree:2thumb:
Get ya bovver boots on Jai and sort them yourself:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Gave Sydney a cat treat before and he let me stroke his head(not just a touch) with one finger:no1:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Gave Sydney a cat treat before and he let me stroke his head(not just a touch) with one finger:no1:


wow:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


i let blinky touch my leg......no not touch, dig her freaking claws in it!!!! i now have 2 swollen holes on my leg:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye, thats true hun! Is Gary partial? :whistling2:


He's a very open guy.... Not one of those homophobic ones  He made me laugh the other day on FB, cuz he does those question thingy-ma-jigs and one came up asking if he could look like anybody, who would it be. And his answer was something along the lines of "Hugh Jackman, cuz even I'd do him" :lol2: I was so proud!!! :mf_dribble:



feorag said:


> Do you know the conversation in this thread has deteriorated so badly of late - I may have to start another one and request that only 'proper' people join in - not the hoi polloi like you lot are! :roll2: PMSL!!!


You love us, really :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Gave Sydney a cat treat before and he let me stroke his head(not just a touch) with one finger:no1:


Brilliant news!!!!! :no1:

My God do I hurt today. Knew I'd regret missing a week...... :bash:


----------



## ditta

didnt really want her autograph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but she shared it anyway:whip:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> image
> 
> didnt really want her autograph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but she shared it anyway:whip:


 

Ouch:gasp: Time to give her a manicure I think:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! Time to cut toes off!!


----------



## ditta

Amalthea said:


> Yup! Time to cut toes off!!


 the whole paw or just the toes jen?


----------



## Amalthea

Just the toes *nods*


----------



## tomwilson

someone tried to abduct a child outside work today, he girls moher came in crying and told the security guard because he had followed her ino the shop, the police where called and he was arrested and they said they had already had a call because he had tried it earlier with someone elses child. and not really conected to that but i saw a baby in a pram left alone outside the charity shop on the way home and was disgusted esspecially after the events earlier (i would have been disgusted anyway but it just made it worse:bash


----------



## Amalthea

How horrible!! Glad he was caught!! I really hate how non-chalant some people can be when it comes to their children (and even pets). I wouldn't leave Diesel tied up outside, so I sure as hell wouldn't leave a baby outside! It also ssipes me off when you see somebody walking across the street pushing a stroller NOT at a cross walk! I mean, yes I'll run across when there's a break in traffic, but that's my own life. Nobody else's. To do it with a baby is disgusting!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> How horrible!! Glad he was caught!! I really hate how non-chalant some people can be when it comes to their children (and even pets). I wouldn't leave Diesel tied up outside, so I sure as hell wouldn't leave a baby outside! It also ssipes me off when you see somebody walking across the street pushing a stroller NOT at a cross walk! I mean, yes I'll run across when there's a break in traffic, but that's my own life. Nobody else's. To do it with a baby is disgusting!


nods i agree whole heartedly


----------



## feorag

groovy chick said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I come bearing pictures (hopefully). Is it ok for me to post pics of the rats in here??
> Ive got some pics of Sam Sam just to show you how hes getting on
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Now the rats. I only got 1 pic of Dora, she is still very shy and usually bolts whenever i appear
> 
> image
> 
> And Nellie
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Do yous think the rats look ok?? Nellie was my first ever, im thinking she is getting a bit plump


Hi Amanda - as has already been said _any_ photographs are welcome here - Lord knows I post pictures of my knitting!! :gasp:

Sam Sam really is a handsome chap! :2thumb: and I love your ratties. Actually I think most of us cat people have rats too!



Shell195 said:


> Gave Sydney a cat treat before and he let me stroke his head(not just a touch) with one finger:no1:


:gasp: Shell - that's excellent news!!! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> He's a very open guy.... Not one of those homophobic ones  He made me laugh the other day on FB, cuz he does those question thingy-ma-jigs and one came up asking if he could look like anybody, who would it be. And his answer was something along the lines of "Hugh Jackman, cuz even I'd do him" :lol2: I was so proud!!! :mf_dribble:


:roll2: PMSL!!!



ditta said:


> image
> 
> didnt really want her autograph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but she shared it anyway:whip:


Ditta was it wrong of me to lol at this???



tomwilson said:


> someone tried to abduct a child outside work today, he girls moher came in crying and told the security guard because he had followed her ino the shop, the police where called and he was arrested and they said they had already had a call because he had tried it earlier with someone elses child. and not really conected to that but i saw a baby in a pram left alone outside the charity shop on the way home and was disgusted esspecially after the events earlier (i would have been disgusted anyway but it just made it worse:bash


Bloody Hell - that's well scary - especially if he had the brass neck to follow the mother into the shop! :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Bloody Hell - that's well scary - especially if he had the brass neck to follow the mother into the shop! :bash:


it really was eileen he was really drunk though so i don't think he fully understud the magnitude of his actions, what apperently happened was that the woman and child where walking together and he grabbed the little girls arm and started walking in the other direction, she then came into the shop with the girl, followed by the man, and told the guard what had happened he sent him out the shop, the police came and he was still hanging around so they arrested him and told us about him trying it earlier on


----------



## feorag

Still a very frightening situation for the mother! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> someone tried to abduct a child outside work today, he girls moher came in crying and told the security guard because he had followed her ino the shop, the police where called and he was arrested and they said they had already had a call because he had tried it earlier with someone elses child. and not really conected to that but i saw a baby in a pram left alone outside the charity shop on the way home and was disgusted esspecially after the events earlier (i would have been disgusted anyway but it just made it worse:bash


 
Bloody hell, Im so glad hes been caught. The worlds a bad enough place without sickos like this.



Amalthea said:


> How horrible!! Glad he was caught!! I really hate how non-chalant some people can be when it comes to their children (and even pets). I wouldn't leave Diesel tied up outside, so I sure as hell wouldn't leave a baby outside! It also ssipes me off when you see somebody walking across the street pushing a stroller NOT at a cross walk! I mean, yes I'll run across when there's a break in traffic, but that's my own life. Nobody else's. To do it with a baby is disgusting!


 
This really annoys me too. Wtf would anyone push their child out into the road first to get the traffic to stop:bash:

Ive not long been in and Sydney was trailing round after me while I was sorting the hogs, chatting as he does. I gave him a cat treat and he allowed me to stroke his side without running away :2thumb: I just wanna squeeze him:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

He'll get there, Shell  In no time, I'm sure


----------



## feorag

So am I! I think once the barriers are down and he realises you're not going to hurt him - he'll make great strides! :2thumb:

ETA: Funny video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc79iJnwvJ4 This guy has quite a few talking cat videos in his account if you're interested, but I did like this one!


----------



## ditta

We just back from black swan it was fab


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all - note the time please :halo:
> 
> I'm off to the Sanctuary for a meeting in quarter of an hour. Still had problems getting to sleep last night and when the alarm was off I was having a great time at a great party that was in a huge house with loads of little rooms with groups of people partying in each of them, there was a huge margquee parties on outside on a huge field with a fairground in it! We were just making our way to the fairground! :bash:*I'm guessing you will now have to keep them awake and pretend summer has come then?* No way will we not get any hard frosts or snow this early is there!
> 
> Ooh! Shopping! I haven't been to covent garden for 40 years! :roll:


Yep, these premature tortoises will have to stay up now, under a heat lamp. Sods, & there was I thinking Id save a bit on the leccy bill having the Horsfields in hibernation! pfft :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> He's a very open guy.... Not one of those homophobic ones  He made me laugh the other day on FB, cuz he does those question thingy-ma-jigs and one came up asking if he could look like anybody, who would it be. And his answer was something along the lines of "Hugh Jackman, cuz even I'd do him" :lol2: I was so proud!!! :mf_dribble:


Aww, good lad Gary! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im enjoying the new Avian section of the forum & have made lots of posts in there giving advice, guidance & sharing experiences. But a post in this thread pushed my GGRRR button! My reply gives a slight insight on my opinion.... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian/647378-parrotlets.html#post7763866


----------



## ukphd

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, these premature tortoises will have to stay up now, under a heat lamp. Sods, & there was I thinking Id save a bit on the leccy bill having the Horsfields in hibernation! pfft :lol2:


Oh tell me about it!
Wurtle can't be hibernated (liver problems) and he's too big and destructive to live inside the house (he's only an ibera but we just can't build what I consider a big enough tortoise table for him inside our house) so we've heated his outdoor enclosure. When it was snowing here the garden was -6 degrees, inside our house was 13 degrees, wurtle's shed was an average of 20 degrees! I very nearly moved in there! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, good lad Gary! :2thumb:


Yup! He's a keeper!!! :mf_dribble:



ditta said:


> We just back from black swan it was fab


And just a teeny bit sexy, too...... :blush::mf_dribble:


----------



## CE1985F

Chester Zoo has just annouced that they had to put Sheba, the Elephant matriarch to sleep!

Click the link to read the full story!

Welcome to Facebook â€” Log in, sign up or learn more


----------



## catastrophyrat

Zoo-Man said:


> Im enjoying the new Avian section of the forum & have made lots of posts in there giving advice, guidance & sharing experiences. But a post in this thread pushed my GGRRR button! My reply gives a slight insight on my opinion.... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian/647378-parrotlets.html#post7763866


you are not alone -:whistling2:I joined in too


----------



## feorag

Will have to check that thread out later cos I'm rushing around like your proverbial blue *rsed fly.

Got up this morning, sprayed the bath and handbasin with cleaner to soak in a bit, put a load of washing in the washing machine, got my breakfast and then rang Elise to see if she was on the road, knowing she would be cos the baby would have had them up earlier, expecting them to be maybe Watford Gap, even Leicestershire - they were at bloody Scotch Corner! :gasp: In good traffic I can get there in 60 minutes.

And I still had the rats to do!! Cos I decided to leave them to clean out this morning so they would be clean and fresh and I would have to do them over the weekend.

So now I'm sweating, panting, dry throat and b*ggered and they're gonna be here in about 15 minutes!! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

And I'm sure you're not excited at all, either


----------



## feorag

Nah! Not a bit! :lol2:

They rang to say that they've stopped to feed Darcey at the last services on the A1(M) so not here yet, so at least rats are now cleaned out and just need hammocks put in the cage, the washing is to hang out and the sweat is dripping off the end of me nose! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Chester Zoo has just annouced that they had to put Sheba, the Elephant matriarch to sleep!
> 
> Click the link to read the full story!
> 
> Welcome to Facebook â€” Log in, sign up or learn more


awww thats so sad, rip sheba

i have a cold (sniff)

edit- don't worry eileen i'm sure every thing will be fine, lots of pictures remember


----------



## Shell195

This is the first time Ive opened my laptop today:gasp: I was up early and needed to go shopping.
Eileen, dont forget the photos:flrt:

Col, I hate wing clipping too. 2 of the Quakers we took in had one wing clipped, poor things got very frustrated as they had to climb everywhere.
We do clip the wings of the ducks, peacocks and geese but both wings and its so they cant fly off and be eaten by the local foxes or get lost so its different in my eyes.
We have a pair of Mandarin ducks that were pinioned by the breeder, its an evil practise as when they try and fly they end up somersaulting. One of our rescued wild Shelducks has part of her wing amputated as the hunter who shot her damaged it beyond repair and it was dragging on the floor.

Tom, I woke up with a cold too!


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: All day without anyone posting


----------



## catastrophyrat

quiet isn't it :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

still quiet apparently


----------



## catastrophyrat

my new rescue Dutch bun doe has finally decided she likes Bob the Lionhead X after all


----------



## tomwilson

catastrophyrat said:


> my new rescue Dutch bun doe has finally decided she likes Bob the Lionhead X after all
> image


cute :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Been in Manchester canvassing today..... The shop had a few special bits going on with the run up to V Day.... Including a LIVE mannequin in the window *lol* We ended up having to call security, though, because there was a guy outside who'd been there all day (and the past three days) taking pictures of her and touching himself *gags* Apparently, he's known to the security guys, cuz a couple weeks ago, he chased a couple of the girls from The Saturdays trying to get pictures. He's now been told in no uncertain terms that if he comes back, the police will be involved.

Poor Sheba


----------



## Shell195

Cute bunnies:flrt:

Ewwww Jen he sounds minging


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: All day without anyone posting


We've been out most of the day! Went to colin's mum's for our usual Thursday chippy lunch and then we have been to York and back to collect my nephew from my sister's as she's on a HazMat course this weekend! Only got home at 9:30pm and have just eaten!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Oh tell me about it!
> Wurtle can't be hibernated (liver problems) and he's too big and destructive to live inside the house (he's only an ibera but we just can't build what I consider a big enough tortoise table for him inside our house) so we've heated his outdoor enclosure. When it was snowing here the garden was -6 degrees, inside our house was 13 degrees, wurtle's shed was an average of 20 degrees! I very nearly moved in there! :lol2:


Gosh Nancy, I think I'd have been kitting out Wurtles shed with a sofa & TV too! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

catastrophyrat said:


> you are not alone -:whistling2:I joined in too


Glad its not just me then! :2thumb:

What species of macaw do you have? Pics?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col, I hate wing clipping too. 2 of the Quakers we took in had one wing clipped, poor things got very frustrated as they had to climb everywhere.
> We do clip the wings of the ducks, peacocks and geese but both wings and its so they cant fly off and be eaten by the local foxes or get lost so its different in my eyes.
> We have a pair of Mandarin ducks that were pinioned by the breeder, its an evil practise as when they try and fly they end up somersaulting. One of our rescued wild Shelducks has part of her wing amputated as the hunter who shot her damaged it beyond repair and it was dragging on the floor.


Shell, I don't mind the wing-clipping of poultry & peafowl, as they are not as phsycologically damaged by wing-clipping as psittacines. Plus, they are naturally on the ground walking almost all of teh time, whereas parrots fly not only out of necessity, but also for the pure enjoyment!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Chester Zoo has just annouced that they had to put Sheba, the Elephant matriarch to sleep!
> 
> Click the link to read the full story!
> 
> Welcome to Facebook — Log in, sign up or learn more


Aww Sheba. I remember as a kid reading the info signs at Chester's elephant house & thinking that Sheba was a funny name for an elephant. Its actually quite a nice name. RIP Sheba! I wonder who will now take her place as matriach of the herd.


----------



## ami_j




----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image
> image


Oooooooookkkaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy....................

<steps back slowly>


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooooooookkkaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy....................
> 
> <steps back slowly>


total lack of inspiration for a way to come into the convo so i figured pics was a good a start as any 
:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> total lack of inspiration for a way to come into the convo so i figured pics was a good a start as any
> :lol2:


i felt the same :lol2:

although i also wondered what will happen to the elephant herd dynamics


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i felt the same :lol2:
> 
> although i also wondered what will happen to the elephant herd dynamics


Undoubtedly the rest of the herd will mourn Sheba's loss, as elephants do. Another of the eldest females will take her place as matriarch, possibly Thi.


----------



## ami_j

awww, i looked back, its sad about the elephant


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Undoubtedly the rest of the herd will mourn Sheba's loss, as elephants do. Another of the eldest females will take her place as matriarch, possibly Thi.


i wondered what they did with the body, whether they let the herd mourn over her or not,


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i wondered what they did with the body, whether they let the herd mourn over her or not,


Im not sure to be honest Tom. I will ask the zoo now on their Facebook page.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not sure to be honest Tom. I will ask the zoo now on their Facebook page.


i just wondered because i know they stay with their deceased for as long as they can, but obviously they would have problems doing this in captivity safety for one


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i just wondered because i know they stay with their deceased for as long as they can, but obviously they would have problems doing this in captivity safety for one


Yes, in the wild they hang around the body of their fallen family member, touching it genty, smelling & stroking them. They also go pretty much silent when mourning, as we would. They also seem to pay their respects if they come across elephant bones on their travels. Amazing animals!


----------



## Amalthea

Just asked my friend who works at the zoo about Sheba... Will let ya know what he says.


----------



## Amalthea

He said he's not sure (he's a primate keeper).... Sorry I couldn't help *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Morning all  Nothing much planned for today until work


----------



## temerist

hi everyone, sorry i havent been on again for a few days. got abit of bad news that i wanted to share. very sadly ive been diagnosed with cancer of the soft palate, not good, thankfully (hopefully) it will be ok not sure on the degree of "ok" seeing as i have to have a maxillectomy. just wanted to share and hope everyone is ok. 

on a brighter note im planning a get together / party / bbq when the weather gets better and really hope some of you can come x


----------



## catastrophyrat

temerist said:


> hi everyone, sorry i havent been on again for a few days. got abit of bad news that i wanted to share. very sadly ive been diagnosed with cancer of the soft palate, not good, thankfully (hopefully) it will be ok not sure on the degree of "ok" seeing as i have to have a maxillectomy. just wanted to share and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> on a brighter note im planning a get together / party / bbq when the weather gets better and really hope some of you can come x


So sorry to hear that hope they can sort it out soon and you will be feeling much better


----------



## catastrophyrat

Zoo-Man said:


> Glad its not just me then! :2thumb:
> 
> What species of macaw do you have? Pics?


One of these -click to play


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hi everyone, sorry i havent been on again for a few days. got abit of bad news that i wanted to share. very sadly ive been diagnosed with cancer of the soft palate, not good, thankfully (hopefully) it will be ok not sure on the degree of "ok" seeing as i have to have a maxillectomy. just wanted to share and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> on a brighter note im planning a get together / party / bbq when the weather gets better and really hope some of you can come x


 
Ian I am so sorry to hear this  On a brighter note surgeons can now do amazing things so fingers crossed all goes well

*Big hugs*

I wish I could come to your BBQ thingy but now you are definately to far away:bash:


----------



## ukphd

temerist said:


> hi everyone, sorry i havent been on again for a few days. got abit of bad news that i wanted to share. very sadly ive been diagnosed with cancer of the soft palate, not good, thankfully (hopefully) it will be ok not sure on the degree of "ok" seeing as i have to have a maxillectomy. just wanted to share and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> on a brighter note im planning a get together / party / bbq when the weather gets better and really hope some of you can come x


I'm so sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed they can sort it out with the maxillectomy xx


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all!

Ian I'm so sorry to hear your news and, as everyone else has said, I'm confident that they will be able to prevent it spreading and you'll be around to pester us for many years to come.

Had to dash off to the vets with Dougal this morning :sad: I picked him up for a quickly cuddle on the way to bed last night and found a lump in his groin with a little black mark that I couldn't make up my mind whether it was a scab or necrosis. So I got up at 8:30 this morning to ring the vet for an appointment and when I looked at it this morning, it's definitely necrosis as it's 3 times the size it was a 12:00 last night :gasp:

He thinks it's an abscess but didn't want to lance it, so he's given me baytril and I'm to go back on Tuesday to see if it's starting to reduce. Poor Dougal! :sad:

We went out for a meal last night and didn't get home until nearly 10:00pm :gasp: Darcey slept the whole evening and was brilliant.

Then she was so quiet through the night I never heard a thing! So - so far so good - promise will get photos!!!

Off now to the Tommy Tipee factory which is a couple of mile from here to get some nursery supplies for Elise to take back home with her.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Ian I'm so sorry to hear your news and, as everyone else has said, I'm confident that they will be able to prevent it spreading and you'll be around to pester us for many years to come.
> 
> Had to dash off to the vets with Dougal this morning :sad: I picked him up for a quickly cuddle on the way to bed last night and found a lump in his groin with a little black mark that I couldn't make up my mind whether it was a scab or necrosis. So I got up at 8:30 this morning to ring the vet for an appointment and when I looked at it this morning, it's definitely necrosis as it's 3 times the size it was a 12:00 last night :gasp:
> 
> He thinks it's an abscess but didn't want to lance it, so he's given me baytril and I'm to go back on Tuesday to see if it's starting to reduce. Poor Dougal! :sad:
> 
> We went out for a meal last night and didn't get home until nearly 10:00pm :gasp: Darcey slept the whole evening and was brilliant.
> 
> Then she was so quiet through the night I never heard a thing! So - so far so good - promise will get photos!!!
> 
> Off now to the Tommy Tipee factory which is a couple of mile from here to get some nursery supplies for Elise to take back home with her.


 

Poor Dougal 
Darcey sounds like an angel of a baby:2thumb: Look forward to seeing photos of her:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

poor Dougal, if it doesnt work ask him for septrin ive had success with it in regards to abcesses.treating abcesses with antibiotics can be tricky i hope it goes down soon though.

wow thats bad news ian  fingers crossed for your recovery


----------



## tomwilson

temerist said:


> hi everyone, sorry i havent been on again for a few days. got abit of bad news that i wanted to share. very sadly ive been diagnosed with cancer of the soft palate, not good, thankfully (hopefully) it will be ok not sure on the degree of "ok" seeing as i have to have a maxillectomy. just wanted to share and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> on a brighter note im planning a get together / party / bbq when the weather gets better and really hope some of you can come x


i'm sorry to hear that ian but as shell says surgeons can do wonders these days and we'll still get to laugh at your rude jokes far into the future


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> poor Dougal, if it doesnt work ask him for septrin ive had success with it in regards to abcesses.treating abcesses with antibiotics can be tricky i hope it goes down soon though.


I will indeed Jaime - abscesses are so unpredictable, that's why I was a mite surprised when he didn't say he would have to lance it? I would have thought he would do that, but obviously not, so it was straight to Sainsburies for choccy mousse and a dose as soon as we walked in the door.

Had a great time at the Tommy Tippee factory and Elise bought loads of stuff that she reckoned was less than half the price in the shops! For instance 2 soothers she bought at home for £4.50 were selling for £2!

Then we went to the factory shop and Lee got 2 pairs of trousers for a fiver for playing gold, I bought Elise a lovely wool type jacket for her birthday for £15 and they bought 2 England shell track suits for his nephews for a fiver each - so came home with loadsa bags! :2thumb:

Oh dear - we're going to the Gretna outlet tomorrow! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

well thats always been my treatment for them, lance and a good flush with saline twice a day, removing scabs to keep it open whie it heals inside out


----------



## Zoo-Man

temerist said:


> hi everyone, sorry i havent been on again for a few days. got abit of bad news that i wanted to share. very sadly ive been diagnosed with cancer of the soft palate, not good, thankfully (hopefully) it will be ok not sure on the degree of "ok" seeing as i have to have a maxillectomy. just wanted to share and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> on a brighter note im planning a get together / party / bbq when the weather gets better and really hope some of you can come x


Sh*t Ian, Im very sorry to hear that mate! Hopefully the docs will be able to sort you out. On the plus side, think of all the nurses you'll get to ogle! ((manly hug))


----------



## Zoo-Man

catastrophyrat said:


> One of these -click to play
> [URL="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff196/catastrophyrat/th_DSCF1899.jpg"]image[/URL]


Aww, he's a beauty! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> hi everyone, sorry i havent been on again for a few days. got abit of bad news that i wanted to share. very sadly ive been diagnosed with cancer of the soft palate, not good, thankfully (hopefully) it will be ok not sure on the degree of "ok" seeing as i have to have a maxillectomy. just wanted to share and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> on a brighter note im planning a get together / party / bbq when the weather gets better and really hope some of you can come x


That's terrible, Ian  I'm sure the doctors will sort it out no problem, though {{{hugs}}}



feorag said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Ian I'm so sorry to hear your news and, as everyone else has said, I'm confident that they will be able to prevent it spreading and you'll be around to pester us for many years to come.
> 
> Had to dash off to the vets with Dougal this morning :sad: I picked him up for a quickly cuddle on the way to bed last night and found a lump in his groin with a little black mark that I couldn't make up my mind whether it was a scab or necrosis. So I got up at 8:30 this morning to ring the vet for an appointment and when I looked at it this morning, it's definitely necrosis as it's 3 times the size it was a 12:00 last night :gasp:
> 
> He thinks it's an abscess but didn't want to lance it, so he's given me baytril and I'm to go back on Tuesday to see if it's starting to reduce. Poor Dougal! :sad:
> 
> We went out for a meal last night and didn't get home until nearly 10:00pm :gasp: Darcey slept the whole evening and was brilliant.
> 
> Then she was so quiet through the night I never heard a thing! So - so far so good - promise will get photos!!!
> 
> Off now to the Tommy Tipee factory which is a couple of mile from here to get some nursery supplies for Elise to take back home with her.


Sounds like a lovely time, Eileen!! As for Dougal and his abscess..... Baytril is notoriously CRAP for treating them.... I'm sure it's synulox that's better for ascesses (but isn't licensed for small critters so you have to sign a waiver for it).... And it tastes nicer (it's sweet and banana-y).



feorag said:


> I will indeed Jaime - abscesses are so unpredictable, that's why I was a mite surprised when he didn't say he would have to lance it? I would have thought he would do that, but obviously not, so it was straight to Sainsburies for choccy mousse and a dose as soon as we walked in the door.
> 
> Had a great time at the Tommy Tippee factory and Elise bought loads of stuff that she reckoned was less than half the price in the shops! For instance 2 soothers she bought at home for £4.50 were selling for £2!
> 
> Then we went to the factory shop and Lee got 2 pairs of trousers for a fiver for playing gold, I bought Elise a lovely wool type jacket for her birthday for £15 and they bought 2 England shell track suits for his nephews for a fiver each - so came home with loadsa bags! :2thumb:
> 
> Oh dear - we're going to the Gretna outlet tomorrow! :gasp:


Sounds like a good shopping trip all around!!  I love the Gretna outlet!!!  Went shopping there the day after my wedding *lol*

A friend of mine had her little boy today :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

the banana stuff is septrin jen  
i dont remember having any joy with baytril for abcesses either tbh


----------



## Amalthea

Synulox tastes like banana, too


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Synulox tastes like banana, too


never used it sounds pretty similar to septrin though


----------



## Amalthea

Probably is *lol* I've used it for critters before. It's good for young rats, as well, that are too young for baytril.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Probably is *lol* I've used it for critters before. It's good for young rats, as well, that are too young for baytril.


 will be asking my vet about it, always good to have another option available 
a quick read up gives me the impression they work in a similar way but im sure they each have their own benefits


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, just finished feeding the furries after coming home from work.
We spoke to the RSPCA today about the previous owner of the 3 Siamese. He is going to pay her a visit as apparantly she has 40 breeding cats:gasp:
I will let you know how he gets on.


----------



## catastrophyrat

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, he's a beauty! :flrt:


She :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, just finished feeding the furries after coming home from work.
> We spoke to the RSPCA today about the previous owner of the 3 Siamese. He is going to pay her a visit as apparantly she has 40 breeding cats:gasp:
> I will let you know how he gets on.


Jesus, god help all those cats if Sidney is anything to go by! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

catastrophyrat said:


> She :lol2:


D'oh, sorry! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, where is everyone today??? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Sleeping  Am about to get ready for work.....


----------



## feorag

Morning all - we're about to head off to Gretna to meet Iain at 12:30 so I'm just clocking in to see what I'm missing - my heart was filled with dread that there would be about 3-4 pages of night owl stuff to catch up on, so I have to admit I was pleasantly relieved to find out that there wasn't!


Shell195 said:


> We spoke to the RSPCA today about the previous owner of the 3 Siamese. He is going to pay her a visit as apparantly she has 40 breeding cats:gasp:
> I will let you know how he gets on.


I'm so pleased you did that and I hope he 'drops in' on them rather than phones to arrange an appointment!



Zoo-Man said:


> Jesus, god help all those cats if Sidney is anything to go by! :devil:


Exactly my sentiments Colin. :whip:


----------



## ukphd

hello! 

Happy sunny saturday (well it's sunny here anyway...)!


----------



## Amalthea

Spam bots have infiltrated our thread!!!!!! *reported*

Was a lovely sunny day here, too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Spam bots have infiltrated our thread!!!!!! *reported*
> 
> Was a lovely sunny day here, too


Ive reported it too! Cheeky bloody spammer! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We took Indy for a nice walk this afternoon to a different park. Joe the JRT came along too, as her role model. It was nice & sunny, with a bit of a chill in the air. Indy loved it, as did Joe. Lots of other park users stopped to admire Indy, ask the usual questions (what kind of dog is it?) & make the usual remarks (Ive never seen a dog that small). With all this attention, Indy is fine with meeting strangers, which is great. She is ok with meeting other dogs, unless the other dog comes bounding over at full pelt, then she digs her heels in & squeals. Joe is brilliant with other dogs, so he shows her there is nothing to be afraid of. 

One thing about walking Indy though & a comment that has come up a few times, by women! SHE DOESN'T NEED A FREAKING COAT!!!!! :devil: Chihuahuas tremble when they are anxious, wary, excited, cold, warm, etc etc. It doesn't mean we are cruel & letting her get cold!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all - we're about to head off to Gretna to meet Iain at 12:30 so I'm just clocking in to see what I'm missing - my heart was filled with dread that there would be about 3-4 pages of night owl stuff to catch up on, so I have to admit I was pleasantly relieved to find out that there wasn't! I'm so pleased you did that and I hope he 'drops in' on them rather than phones to arrange an appointment!
> 
> Exactly my sentiments Colin. :whip:


 
We know this Inspector really well and hes going to just drop in as he has it on good authority about how many cats there are. He said she should also have a license having that many. I will let you know what happens



Zoo-Man said:


> We took Indy for a nice walk this afternoon to a different park. Joe the JRT came along too, as her role model. It was nice & sunny, with a bit of a chill in the air. Indy loved it, as did Joe. Lots of other park users stopped to admire Indy, ask the usual questions (what kind of dog is it?) & make the usual remarks (Ive never seen a dog that small). With all this attention, Indy is fine with meeting strangers, which is great. She is ok with meeting other dogs, unless the other dog comes bounding over at full pelt, then she digs her heels in & squeals. Joe is brilliant with other dogs, so he shows her there is nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> One thing about walking Indy though & a comment that has come up a few times, by women! SHE DOESN'T NEED A FREAKING COAT!!!!! :devil: Chihuahuas tremble when they are anxious, wary, excited, cold, warm, etc etc. It doesn't mean we are cruel & letting her get cold!!!


 
If I had a chi she WOULD be wearing a coat:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Had the horse whisperer in today to teach the ponies leading and foot picking up(Minnie has terribly long toes so needs a trim from the blacksmith)
He worked with Milo then we shut him in the stable next door(it has a very high door as it belongs to a very big horse) so he could work with Minnie, after about 10 minutes of Milo shouting and kicking he actually jumped the door:gasp: We are very lucky he didnt hurt himself, silly boy.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Chi's don't need coats Shell, they are tough little buggars, hiding inside a feeble little body! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Chi's don't need coats Shell, they are tough little buggars, hiding inside a feeble little body! :lol2:


 
I never said they needed a coat :lol2: I would still put one on as they look cute:flrt: Mine wouldnt be a spoilt brat at all:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I never said they needed a coat :lol2: I would still put one on as they look cute:flrt: Mine wouldnt be a spoilt brat at all:whistling2:


Nah, not much! :lol2:

Silly pony jumping over the stable door! I do like horses. I used to do a bit of leading when I worked at a farm-zoo in Blackburn a couple of years ago when they did riding for the disabled. My favourite horse was a gorgeous palamino cob called Solo. :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another quiet one in here! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from the vets with Boe-bee(Bilbo) with his IBD as its just not clearing up and Disney (chinnie) with his rat bite, although hes been on antibiotics its failing to heal and now the vet says he may lose his foot:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Doesn't sound good at all, Shell  Poor little guy


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Doesn't sound good at all, Shell  Poor little guy


 
I feel awful about it. I knew Cinders(not Disney) was climbing up the back of the 2 nekkid boys cage and needed a piece of board to put behind it to stop it but at the time I couldnt find a suitable piece, if I had got one immediately this wouldnt have happened :bash:
Chris saw it happen as he was in with them at the time. My rats are used to being fed treats through the bars so I think they saw Disney`s foot as a treat 
I hope hes gonna be ok, Ive got to ring tomorrow

Ive never had a chinnie like Cinders as shes a complete daredevil and gets in places that others fear to tread!


----------



## Amalthea

I'm sure he'll be fine... We all make mistakes. Just a part of life


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone - still very busy here baby cuddling! :lol2:

Shell I'm glad the inspector is just going to "drop in" - it's not right I think to make appointments because that gives people a chance to clean up and 'hide' animals. :2thumb:

:gasp: at Milo jumping over the door - he's not big enough to try that one and yes, he could have injured himself! :bash: 

Well before we left for Gretna yesterday I lift Dougal out to put him in the carrier for his medicine and the abscess had burst - the area of necrotic skin was bigger and there was a tiny hole just beside it. I put him in the carrier until he ate his mousse laced with medicine and when I took him out about 5 minutes later the hole was huge and most of the dead skin had fallen off!! :gasp: So I washed it out with saline and so far it's looking pretty good.

By last night it had dried up and all the dead black skin has gone and there's just a hole with drying up flesh there! :gasp: Poor wee man!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hi everyone - still very busy here baby cuddling! :lol2:
> 
> Shell I'm glad the inspector is just going to "drop in" - it's not right I think to make appointments because that gives people a chance to clean up and 'hide' animals. :2thumb:
> 
> :gasp: at Milo jumping over the door - he's not big enough to try that one and yes, he could have injured himself! :bash:
> 
> Well before we left for Gretna yesterday I lift Dougal out to put him in the carrier for his medicine and the abscess had burst - the area of necrotic skin was bigger and there was a tiny hole just beside it. I put him in the carrier until he ate his mousse laced with medicine and when I took him out about 5 minutes later the hole was huge and most of the dead skin had fallen off!! :gasp: So I washed it out with saline and so far it's looking pretty good.
> 
> By last night it had dried up and all the dead black skin has gone and there's just a hole with drying up flesh there! :gasp: Poor wee man!


 
Far better a burst abscess than one that shrinks back in and reappears at a later date. Im sure he will soon be back to normal:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Hopefully so Shell - it looked absolutely horrific yesterday, but much cleaner and better today! :2thumb: 

And hopefully the Baytril will stop any infection before the skin grows again and seals the hole.


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely better that it bursts... They look horrible, but it's better in the long run. You could put a bit of honey on it to aid healing, though.


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Good thought - got Manuka honey in the kitchen cupboard, I'll go and put some on now - thanks Jen!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im starting to think there is a black hole on this thread that is slowly swallowing our chatters! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Where is everyone:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Where is everyone:gasp:


Dunno, wierd eh? :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Dunno, wierd eh? :gasp:


sorry had a busy few days, went to my freinds house on friday got very drunk playing sing star and guitar hero metalica, was invited to go to blackpool for a walk about and some fish and chips, and we went out for pool and a chinese meal tonight


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> sorry had a busy few days, went to my freinds house on friday got very drunk playing sing star and guitar hero metalica, was invited to go to blackpool for a walk about and some fish and chips, and we went out for pool and a chinese meal tonight


How dare you have a life away from Cat Chat??? :devil:

Glad you had a change of scenery & a good time Tom. You can't beat Singstar for a good night with friends! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> How dare you have a life away from Cat Chat??? :devil:
> 
> Glad you had a change of scenery & a good time Tom. You can't beat Singstar for a good night with friends! :2thumb:


not really my thing to be honest to much of that popular music i'm affriad :lol2: although i did manage to score very highly on lithium by nirvana. i much preffer guitar hero and usually do the singing tbh,


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> not really my thing to be honest to much of that popular music i'm affriad :lol2: although i did manage to score very highly on lithium by nirvana. i much preffer guitar hero and usually do the singing tbh,


I am the Singstar king! I kick ass with that microphone in my hand! :no1:

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I am the Singstar king! I kick ass with that microphone in my hand! :no1:
> 
> :lol2:


i love singing on guitar hero, not sure what i sound like but atleast i score highly enough


----------



## ami_j

wow that was one intense ep of being human


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> wow that was one intense ep of being human


crap how many episode have there been so far


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> crap how many episode have there been so far


4 or 5


----------



## Shell195

The night shift has arrived:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Is anyone doing anything for Valentines Day tomorrow? (well, later on lol)


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> 4 or 5


think i've missed one dam it, hopefully they'll be stored on catch up



Zoo-Man said:


> Is anyone doing anything for Valentines Day tomorrow? (well, later on lol)


we're going for a meal but it might be on tuesday and not tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> we're going for a meal but it might be on tuesday and not tomorrow


We are going out for a meal in the afternoon

And because we havent done cards or presents this year, & I know he'll see this in the morning............


HAPPY VALENTINES DAY CLARK
LOVE YOU LOADS
X x X x X​


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Ooh! Good thought - got Manuka honey in the kitchen cupboard, I'll go and put some on now - thanks Jen!!! :2thumb:


Anytime  I have my uses sometimes :lol2:



tomwilson said:


> sorry had a busy few days, went to my freinds house on friday got very drunk playing sing star and guitar hero metalica, was invited to go to blackpool for a walk about and some fish and chips, and we went out for pool and a chinese meal tonight


We love singstar and guitar hero!!! The best singstar, we've found, is the rock ballads one


----------



## Shell195

Weve cancelled valentines this year due to the cars breaking down:devil:

ETA Bedtime for me, night all x


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> We are going out for a meal in the afternoon
> 
> And because we havent done cards or presents this year, & I know he'll see this in the morning............
> 
> 
> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY CLARK
> LOVE YOU LOADS
> X x X x X​


i've got diana two books and she's got me tickets to see iron maiden we're going to see them in birmingham so we can see our old flat mate dan. we got him a ticket to: victory:



Amalthea said:


> Anytime  I have my uses sometimes :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> We love singstar and guitar hero!!! The best singstar, we've found, is the rock ballads one


our old flat the one metioned above bought me rock band for my ps3 so we used to spend most of our down time in the flat me on the mic, him on the guitar and diana on drums god i miss those days we ended up with a complete psyco when he moved out


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Weve cancelled valentines this year due to the cars breaking down:devil:
> 
> ETA Bedtime for me, night all x


Goodnight hun x


----------



## tomwilson

want to go to bed but i don't want to leave the music behind


----------



## ukphd

Morning everyone! 

Happy V day! : victory: I hope everyone's other halves have been appropriately romantic! 


Lovely and sunny again here - went to gym and for a swim this morning and the sun was streaming in through the pool windows - didn't want to stop swimming it was so nice! Cats are out in the garden now sunbathing 


I need some cat food/feeding advice from you lovely lot (if you don't mind  ).

So I've been trying that food that Shell recommended (Franks progold sensitive) and the cats seem to love it, I've noticed they're not as stinky on it either! So that's good. So I'm thinking of probably sticking with that as their dry food, but am unsure what to do about wet food.

They really love their wet food so I don't want to cut it out compeltely. At the moment they basically have half a pouch of the I/D stuff from Hills, in the morning and then almost free access to the dry food during the day. Then in the evening, because they seemed so hungry I've started giving them another pouch between them (Jackson gets a bit less than the other two but he's a glutton so usually ends up with more than his fair share!) :lol2: They don't seem to be over-eating so I think this is working ok but am open to advice on this. 

My main issue is the I/D pouches are really pricey so is there a cheaper alternative that's still going to be good for them (If not I'll stick with this - just want to check out all options).

Anyway would be great to get some input from you guys if you don't mind


----------



## Charlibob

Both of mine love feline fayre (think thats how it's spelled!) it comes in 180g tins and is something like 60/70% meat. Its quite cheap too I get it from home and bargains or asda 4 tins for about £1, they do pouches too but both of them love the tinned tuna, we think it smells horrendous though!!! I give jiminy half a tin day and tabby 1/4 they both have unlimited biscuits all day but I give them that as I think it must get quite boring eating dry biscuits all day.


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Happy V day! : victory: I hope everyone's other halves have been appropriately romantic!
> 
> 
> Lovely and sunny again here - went to gym and for a swim this morning and the sun was streaming in through the pool windows - didn't want to stop swimming it was so nice! Cats are out in the garden now sunbathing
> 
> 
> I need some cat food/feeding advice from you lovely lot (if you don't mind  ).
> 
> So I've been trying that food that Shell recommended (Franks progold sensitive) and the cats seem to love it, I've noticed they're not as stinky on it either! So that's good. So I'm thinking of probably sticking with that as their dry food, but am unsure what to do about wet food.
> 
> They really love their wet food so I don't want to cut it out compeltely. At the moment they basically have half a pouch of the I/D stuff from Hills, in the morning and then almost free access to the dry food during the day. Then in the evening, because they seemed so hungry I've started giving them another pouch between them (Jackson gets a bit less than the other two but he's a glutton so usually ends up with more than his fair share!) :lol2: They don't seem to be over-eating so I think this is working ok but am open to advice on this.
> 
> My main issue is the I/D pouches are really pricey so is there a cheaper alternative that's still going to be good for them (If not I'll stick with this - just want to check out all options).
> 
> Anyway would be great to get some input from you guys if you don't mind


Send some sun over here please as its as its really grey and dismal:bash:
Im glad the cats like the food, I feed all my cats and dogs on FPG food as they do really well on it.
Why not try Applaws or Nature diet or if you want something even less pricey then go to Asda and buy Feline Fayre (4 pouches for £1) as its 60% real fish, mine love the Salmon & Tuna one and it doesnt give upset tums.


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> *Both of mine love feline fayre* (think thats how it's spelled!) it comes in 180g tins and is something like 60/70% meat. Its quite cheap too I get it from home and bargains or asda 4 tins for about £1, they do pouches too but both of them love the tinned tuna, we think it smells horrendous though!!! I give jiminy half a tin day and tabby 1/4 they both have unlimited biscuits all day but I give them that as I think it must get quite boring eating dry biscuits all day.


:lol2: Snap, my lot love the pouches of Salmon and Tuna


----------



## Shell195

Ive just rang the vet, Disney chinchilla is being kept in today and having his dressing changed, they say his foot looks a lot better.


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Snap, my lot love the pouches of Salmon and Tuna


They both love the fish ones but jimmy refuses to eat the chicken one and he's like a walking hoover, but tabby still goes crazy for it, she circles my legs meowing until it's give to her then she meows even more :lol2:

The smell of the tuna one makes me gag and it's an odd red/brown colour.


----------



## ditta

morning chatters......im crying


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> They both love the fish ones but jimmy refuses to eat the chicken one and he's like a walking hoover, but tabby still goes crazy for it, she circles my legs meowing until it's give to her then she meows even more :lol2:
> 
> The smell of the tuna one makes me gag and it's an odd red/brown colour.


 
Mine would kill for the salmon and tuna one but arent keen on the white fish or pilchards. They will eat the chicken and the tuna but arent that bothered by it. I think its that colour as its all the left over bits that dont go for human consumption.


----------



## ditta

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...642355-cat-peeing-my-stuff-3.html#post7784365


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone! 


ami_j said:


> wow that was one intense ep of being human


Ooh I haven't seen it yet - got it recorded but no time to watch TV at the minute - too busy sitting chatting to our visitors. 


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Snap, my lot love the pouches of Salmon and Tuna


Mine do too they all prefer the fish flavours and what we do is feed our dried food and just mix in a tablespoon of the wet food into the dried - we've always done that and the cats prefer it that way. Nancy where are you based, cos if you're anywhere near Lancashire (which I seem to think not!) North West Discount Pet Foods deliver and they do a deal on Applaws, because I buy a box of mixed flavours for the rats from them and it's much cheaper than buying in the shops.



ditta said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...642355-cat-peeing-my-stuff-3.html#post7784365


:gasp: Who saw that coming? Poor cat!!!


----------



## Shell195

I missed that post, poor Breeze


----------



## ditta

crying even more now.....just going out to collect cats birthday pressie and some little scroat has put my car window through:devil::devil::devil:
nothing taken so why you rfuking scumbags.....funny was it:devil::devil:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> crying even more now.....just going out to collect cats birthday pressie and some little scroat has put my car window through:devil::devil::devil:
> nothing taken so why you rfuking scumbags.....funny was it:devil::devil:


 


There really are some little barstewards about:devil:


----------



## feorag

That would well ssip me off Ditta! :bash:


----------



## ukphd

Charlibob said:


> Both of mine love feline fayre (think thats how it's spelled!) it comes in 180g tins and is something like 60/70% meat. Its quite cheap too I get it from home and bargains or asda 4 tins for about £1, they do pouches too but both of them love the tinned tuna, we think it smells horrendous though!!! I give jiminy half a tin day and tabby 1/4 they both have unlimited biscuits all day but I give them that as I think it must get quite boring eating dry biscuits all day.





Shell195 said:


> Send some sun over here please as its as its really grey and dismal:bash:
> Im glad the cats like the food, I feed all my cats and dogs on FPG food as they do really well on it.
> Why not try Applaws or Nature diet or if you want something even less pricey then go to Asda and buy Feline Fayre (4 pouches for £1) as its 60% real fish, mine love the Salmon & Tuna one and it doesnt give upset tums.



Thanks! I'll give both of those a try I think - that's great 




ditta said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...642355-cat-peeing-my-stuff-3.html#post7784365


Oh how sad - I missed that post too. Poor cat  and poor owner 



feorag said:


> Mine do too they all prefer the fish flavours and what we do is feed our dried food and just mix in a tablespoon of the wet food into the dried - we've always done that and the cats prefer it that way. Nancy where are you based, cos if you're anywhere near Lancashire (which I seem to think not!) North West Discount Pet Foods deliver and they do a deal on Applaws, because I buy a box of mixed flavours for the rats from them and it's much cheaper than buying in the shops.


I'm in Surrey - I probably should add my location to my profile here actually come to think of it.... not to worry I'll try to find somewhere around here that does it  thanks :2thumb:



ditta said:


> crying even more now.....just going out to collect cats birthday pressie and some little scroat has put my car window through:devil::devil::devil:
> nothing taken so why you rfuking scumbags.....funny was it:devil::devil:


Oh god that's awful. That happened to me 3 times in a row where I used to live - they just smashed the window for no reason. What a nightmare for you


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> i've got diana two books and she's got me tickets to see iron maiden we're going to see them in birmingham so we can see our old flat mate dan. we got him a ticket to: victory:
> 
> 
> our old flat the one metioned above bought me rock band for my ps3 so we used to spend most of our down time in the flat me on the mic, him on the guitar and diana on drums god i miss those days we ended up with a complete psyco when he moved out


Gary's going to see Maiden in July (I think that's right).... We didn't have enough to get me a ticket, but it's his thing, really... We're going to see Rob Zombie next week, as well (that's also his thing... am a bit scared *lol*)



Shell195 said:


> Ive just rang the vet, Disney chinchilla is being kept in today and having his dressing changed, they say his foot looks a lot better.


*fingers crossed*



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Snap, my lot love the pouches of Salmon and Tuna


Our lot love the Feline Fayre, too!! They only get it as a treat, cuz of Lou's tummy, but that's the one we give 'em, if we're gonna give them any wet food. Usually the tuna one 



ditta said:


> crying even more now.....just going out to collect cats birthday pressie and some little scroat has put my car window through:devil::devil::devil:
> nothing taken so why you rfuking scumbags.....funny was it:devil::devil:


Nice... People can be such @ssholes!!


----------



## Nix

Sorry to hear about your window. What little hellers!

My mog is on purina one biscuits + tinned tuna once a week for treat day  Wet food was just murder - upset tummy a lot!


----------



## ditta

ok so now after waiting for a ringback from auto glass company....i get fed up so ring them.....................the have gone into administration..........WTF i only spoke to them 2 hours ago...............................................so now autoglass coming 8-10pm our valentines plans are now fooked and im so very MAD:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Amalthea

That sucks so bad  But just think, it's better to show eachother how much you mean to eachother randomly than when the card companies say you should.... Postpone the planes for another evening (and it won't be as crowded, either) {{{hugs}}}


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> That sucks so bad  But just think, it's better to show eachother how much you mean to eachother randomly than when the card companies say you should.... Postpone the planes for another evening (and it won't be as crowded, either) {{{hugs}}}


we were goin to a friends house so it wouldnt have been crowded jen, im so upset n totally f%$£ed off with the whole day


----------



## Amalthea

Ahhh I gotcha! Do you not have anybody who's willing to sit in for ya, so you can go out?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Ahhh I gotcha! Do you not have anybody who's willing to sit in for ya, so you can go out?


 
no jen we havent


----------



## Amalthea

That bites


----------



## feorag

We're back! Had a lovely meal out at a lovely pub up towards the border, then across to Alnwick - a quick visit into Barter Books to see if they had any books we wanted. Nothing I wanted, but Elise bought 3 on my account cos I sold some more to them today and my account is back in credit.

Then we drove out to the coast stopped at a pub for a drink and now we're back home again - all in all a most enjoyable day! :2thumb:

Ditta, so sorry your plans were fooked - such a shame!


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...642355-cat-peeing-my-stuff-3.html#post7784365


the pictures at the end almost had me intears she looks like our george only a different colour poor little girl rip


----------



## Zoo-Man

We had a crap Valentines Day too! We were supposed to be going for a meal in teh afternoon, but ended up babysitting Clark's nephew cos Clark wouldn't say no! I was rather peed off & gave him the silent treatment most of the day! We might go for a meal tomorrow.


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I don't celebrat V Day.... We stayed in, had dinner, the norm *lol* Although, we did go pick up a few things off freecycle and deliver an AS order, as well 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...me-pics-gliders-apds-duprasi.html#post7788754


----------



## ami_j

meh was crap
http://www.clickcritters.com


----------



## Amalthea

Clicked from FB


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Clicked from FB


thanks 
its taking ages *kicks it*


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> need you guys to click again :flrt:
> image
> Click here to feed me a !
> Get your own at Click Critters!


done : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Egg clicked Jai!

Jen, your needed in Exotic Mammals : victory:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> done : victory:





Zoo-Man said:


> Egg clicked Jai!
> 
> Jen, your needed in Exotic Mammals : victory:


thanking you both kindly


----------



## Shell195

Clicked Jai: victory:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Clicked Jai: victory:


thank you


----------



## tomwilson

zombie girl in being human


----------



## Zoo-Man

What the hell??? Strange anti-gay bull from Uganda! Funny but the real truth is that Uganda want to bring in a new law that would mean anyone found guilty of a homosexual act woul dbe inprisoned for life, & repeat offenders would be given the death penalty!

YouTube - EAT DA POO POO [AFRICA DO NOT WANT THIS SICKNESS]


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> What the hell??? Strange anti-gay bull from Uganda! Funny but the real truth is that Uganda want to bring in a new law that would mean anyone found guilty of a homosexual act woul dbe inprisoned for life, & repeat offenders would be given the death penalty!
> 
> YouTube - EAT DA POO POO [AFRICA DO NOT WANT THIS SICKNESS]


eat da poo poo :s dear me


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> eat da poo poo :s dear me


"...like ice cream...."

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> "...like ice cream...."
> 
> :lol2:


well Atari was on his facebook and he says its perfectly natural cos sometimes one digest isnt enough :lol2:

serious head on , it is worrying people have such views , live and let live !


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well Atari was on his facebook and he says its perfectly natural cos sometimes one digest isnt enough :lol2:
> 
> serious head on , it is worrying people have such views , live and let live !


Silly Atari! :lol2:

Yes, like those freaks in America who stand around the streets holding signs saying "**** die in hell" & who stand outside soldier's funerals holding signs saying "Burn in hell", etc.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Silly Atari! :lol2:
> 
> Yes, like those freaks in America who stand around the streets holding signs saying "**** die in hell" & who stand outside soldier's funerals holding signs saying "Burn in hell", etc.


yeah thats soooo horrible and disrespectful..i remember when they did it at Heath Ledgers memorial just cos of brokeback mountain


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Silly Atari! :lol2:
> 
> Yes, like those freaks in America who stand around the streets holding signs saying "**** die in hell" & who stand outside soldier's funerals holding signs saying "Burn in hell", etc.


west bourgh babtist church i think awfull people


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yeah thats soooo horrible and disrespectful..i remember when they did it at Heath Ledgers memorial just cos of brokeback mountain


Im all for freedom of speech but they should be arrested for what they do! Its trying to instill hate :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> west bourgh babtist church i think awfull people


Yep, think thats them mate.


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> west bourgh babtist church i think awfull people


yup westboro ...i think this says it all about them though


*Views on Barack Obama*

The Westboro Baptist Church believes that Barack Obama is the Antichrist, and that he forms an Unholy Trinity with Satan and Pope Benedict XVI, who they believe is the False Prophet.[76]


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yup westboro ...i think this says it all about them though
> 
> 
> *Views on Barack Obama*
> 
> The Westboro Baptist Church believes that Barack Obama is the Antichrist, and that he forms an Unholy Trinity with Satan and Pope Benedict XVI, who they believe is the False Prophet.[76]


 
A few sandwiches short of a picnic me thinks! :crazy:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> A few sandwiches short of a picnic me thinks! :crazy:


just a bit :lol2:

theres a spoof christian forum but i cant remember what its called


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thats my gripe with religion. Im Catholic by birth, but Im really an atheist. If we are all gods children & he loves us all...............

no, I better not start on this, I might get into trouble.... :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats my gripe with religion. Im Catholic by birth, but Im really an atheist. If we are all gods children & he loves us all...............
> 
> no, I better not start on this, I might get into trouble.... :lol2:


:lol2:
ouch theres this thing on the telly about a little fish that swims up urethras!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> ouch theres this thing on the telly about a little fish that swims up urethras!


Ah, the Candiru! Yes, never have a widdle in the Amazon River! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, the Candiru! Yes, never have a widdle in the Amazon River! :lol2:


:lol2:

have you by any chance seen a film called creepshow 2?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> have you by any chance seen a film called creepshow 2?


Nope, why do you ask dear?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, why do you ask dear?


ahhh its weird really , watched it with the ex , and was laughing about one of the stories where this woman runs this guy over and no matter how many times she runs him over he keeps following her going "thanks for the ride lady" and we were laughing about the sarcasm..well to cut a long story short it was on tonight, reminded me about it


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ahhh its weird really , watched it with the ex , and was laughing about one of the stories where this woman runs this guy over and no matter how many times she runs him over he keeps following her going "thanks for the ride lady" and we were laughing about the sarcasm..well to cut a long story short it was on tonight, reminded me about it


Ah right, :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, :lol2:


we shared a love of horror and a weird sense of humour :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> we shared a love of horror and a weird sense of humour :lol2:


Both good things IMO : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Both good things IMO : victory:


aye while things were good they were excellent :lol2:



i do wish my hamster would stop attacking her water bottle


----------



## tomwilson

that was indeed an epic being human, anyway night guys


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> that was indeed an epic being human, anyway night guys


nght tom


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> that was indeed an epic being human, anyway night guys


Goodnight Tom : victory:


----------



## ami_j

hmmmm , i was looking at vets to see if there was any other good ones in my area, thought these might be good as they are RCVS accredited...however looking at this (below) i wont be touching them with a barge pole
http://www.parkvethospital.com/Leaflets/Rat%20owner.pdf

and it gets better , hamstes can breed from just FOUR months apparently....yeah second litter maybe!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just seen this thread in the RIP section. Don't think I'll be popular after people have read my comment! You'll have something to say no doubt Jaime, as its about rats.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/r-i-p/649409-saddist-thing-will-ever-read-3.html#post7789132


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Just seen this thread in the RIP section. Don't think I'll be popular after people have read my comment! You'll have something to say no doubt Jaime, as its about rats.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/r-i-p/649409-saddist-thing-will-ever-read-3.html#post7789132


dear me!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> dear me!


Pathetic aren't they? Why get some rats if you dont even like them? :whip:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Pathetic aren't they? Why get some rats if you dont even like them? :whip:


food ,apparently, though jesus knows where from if they "bite" 
ive only been bitten properly once by a rat , and it wasnt even mine, it was one outta this horrific pet shop i had to do work experience in that was in a stinking cage , with the male and a huge tumour and three babies so i dont blame her. Mine have nipped, mostly Indy when she was alive testing if my finger was food, or a slight mouth if im doing something like cleaning out an abcess thats sore ive had but never a full bite off mine!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> food ,apparently, though jesus knows where from if they "bite"
> ive only been bitten properly once by a rat , and it wasnt even mine, it was one outta this horrific pet shop i had to do work experience in that was in a stinking cage , with the male and a huge tumour and three babies so i dont blame her. Mine have nipped, mostly Indy when she was alive testing if my finger was food, or a slight mouth if im doing something like cleaning out an abcess thats sore ive had but never a full bite off mine!


And to be fair, it wasn't tha saddest thing I've ever read!! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> And to be fair, it wasn't tha saddest thing I've ever read!! :lol2:


true ive had sadder...though i found it pretty sad how little regard some people hold for animals just cos they are also used as food


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> true ive had sadder...though i found it pretty sad how little regard some people hold for animals just cos they are also used as food


Yes, the idiots & their commenst like the "I'd have stamped on its head" one riled me into posting. T*ssers! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, the idiots & their commenst like the "I'd have stamped on its head" one riled me into posting. T*ssers! :devil:


same here...i darent go back in , no doubt my sig will get attention. snakes are lovely sure, but they sure as hell wont brux in your ear and give you kisses :lol2:

or all be in season on the same night and dry hump each other :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> same here...i darent go back in , no doubt my sig will get attention. snakes are lovely sure, but they sure as hell wont brux in your ear and give you kisses :lol2:
> 
> or all be in season on the same night and dry hump each other :lol2:


The OP of that thread also said that they fed the rat to their snake as soon as they saw what it had done to the beardies. Im guessing live!

BTW, whats brux mean?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The OP of that thread also said that they fed the rat to their snake as soon as they saw what it had done to the beardies. Im guessing live!
> 
> BTW, whats brux mean?


probably  poor thing
i saw they were giving them away a few days ago 

bruxing - tooth grinding
boggling- happens due to the bruxing 
its what they do when they are happy  sometimes they tooth grind when they are in pain , it sounds more grindy though if that makes sense..freaky as hell the first time they do it
YouTube - myst boggling2


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> probably  poor thing
> i saw they were giving them away a few days ago
> 
> bruxing - tooth grinding
> boggling- happens due to the bruxing
> its what they do when they are happy  sometimes they tooth grind when they are in pain , it sounds more grindy though if that makes sense..freaky as hell the first time they do it
> YouTube - myst boggling2


Ah I see, thanks : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah I see, thanks : victory:


its such a lovely noise...guess its like having your cat purring


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its such a lovely noise...guess its like having your cat purring


Yes, thats true! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, thats true! :flrt:


though with my cat, when she purred , i wondered what evil she was planning/had done


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> food ,apparently, though jesus knows where from if they "bite"
> ive only been bitten properly once by a rat , and it wasnt even mine, it was one outta this horrific pet shop i had to do work experience in that was in a stinking cage , with the male and a huge tumour and three babies so i dont blame her. Mine have nipped, mostly Indy when she was alive testing if my finger was food, or a slight mouth if im doing something like cleaning out an abcess thats sore ive had but never a full bite off mine!


I've been badly bitten by two rats.... One was a rescue I took in who was scary as fook!! :lol2: And another was a friend's that I was babysitting.... Still scarred from the second one!

Am at work all day today and then boxing afterward... Gonna be a long day!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> We had a crap Valentines Day too! We were supposed to be going for a meal in teh afternoon, but ended up babysitting Clark's nephew cos Clark wouldn't say no! I was rather peed off & gave him the silent treatment most of the day! *We might go for a meal tomorrow.*


 

*I DON'T THINK SOOOO!!!!!* :bash::bash:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> *I DON'T THINK SOOOO!!!!!* :bash::bash:


 
Thats not very romantic is it:bash:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Thats not very romantic is it:bash:


I don't feel romantic at the moment!


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> I don't feel romantic at the moment!


 
Why Clark, whats up?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! It is still morning!!


Zoo-Man said:


> I was rather peed off & gave him the silent treatment most of the day!


You're definitely the 'woman' in the relationship then Colin! :lol2:

I read that thread about the rat and the beardies and I was spitting mad, so I've added my two-pennorth as well!

When people keep animals they cannot blame the animals for acting naturally!! Our first cat ate our budgie and I was gutted, couldn't look at him for a few hours without feeling sick, but it wasn't his fault! Barry left him locked in the living room overnight, so it was Barry's fault!


----------



## Shell195

Boe-bee(Bilbo) Sophies cat is now on Oxytet tablets(as well as all his others plus a weekly vitamin B12 injection). The tablet has to be taken with food so he gets some Feline Fayre after hes taken it. This morning when Boe-bee got his food Sydney decided to be a very brave boy and let me stroke him properly for ages and he had his tail in the air the whole time:flrt:The way to his heart is definately through his stomach:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! It is still morning!!You're definitely the 'woman' in the relationship then Colin! :lol2:
> 
> I read that thread about the rat and the beardies and I was spitting mad, so I've added my two-pennorth as well!
> 
> When people keep animals they cannot blame the animals for acting naturally!! Our first cat ate our budgie and I was gutted, couldn't look at him for a few hours without feeling sick, but it wasn't his fault! Barry left him locked in the living room overnight, so it was Barry's fault!


 
Its like my rat biting my chinnies foot, I dont love him any less as it wasnt his fault it was mine!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Boe-bee(Bilbo) Sophies cat is now on Oxytet tablets(as well as all his others plus a weekly vitamin B12 injection). The tablet has to be taken with food so he gets some Feline Fayre after hes taken it. This morning when Boe-bee got his food Sydney decided to be a very brave boy and let me stroke him properly for ages and he had his tail in the air the whole time:flrt:The way to his heart is definately through his stomach:lol2:


awww clever sidney:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw, Sidney really is coming around isn't he? That's excellent news! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Sydney looks so much happier and has stopped hissing, he actually got in bed with me the other morning  He still doesnt like to be stroked unless something tasty is on offer but I dont think that will be long coming:2thumb:
My friend who originally wanted Sydney has adopted the other 2 siamese(without subjecting them to uneccessary tests) and they are settling in really well with her other cats but they also have a phobia of hands.
The inspector is going out this week so hopefully I will have some news soon.


----------



## feorag

I'm looking forward to hearing what he has to say once he's been!

Jai I've just looked at that vet website about rat care and even the first paragraphs about housing are sh*te! Dumbos are bigger than top ears and sawdust and woodshavings are good substrate?? I don't think I'll read the rest! :roll:


----------



## catastrophyrat

just added my 2 penny worth to the Beardie post :devil:


----------



## feorag

Isn't it ridiculous the attitude of people who through their own negligence cause something to happen and then blame the animal?

And all the rep people jump on the bandwagon and blame the rat! It just makes me so mad! :devil:

By the way, on the subject of rats, Dougal's abscess is looking good! :2thumb: the hole is still there about half an inch in diameter, but it looks really clean and dry, so hopefully the area where the necrotic skin fell off will eventually fill in - in the meantime he gets a smear of Manuka honey on it every day and his oral Baytril, so hopefully we'll win in the end.

Still don't know what to do about them all though! At the minute Wee Jeemy is covered in scabs, so I don't know if he's working his ticket with Dougal and Dougal is fighting him off, or whether Dougal is working his ticket with Jeemy and Jeemy is fighting him off! 

I'll probably end up keeping them both separate, cos I don't know what else I can do! Once Elise goes home I think I'll try them altogether in the bathroom and see what happens.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just add another post to that thread as its really ssiping me off:bash:


----------



## catastrophyrat

feorag said:


> Isn't it ridiculous the attitude of people who through their own negligence cause something to happen and then blame the animal?
> 
> And all the rep people jump on the bandwagon and blame the rat! It just makes me so mad! :devil:
> 
> By the way, on the subject of rats, Dougal's abscess is looking good! :2thumb: the hole is still there about half an inch in diameter, but it looks really clean and dry, so hopefully the area where the necrotic skin fell off will eventually fill in - in the meantime he gets a smear of Manuka honey on it every day and his oral Baytril, so hopefully we'll win in the end.
> 
> try some Dermisol ointment from vets it's great for healing the wound -taste bitter so they don't lick it off and gets rid of the necrotic tissue which is preventing the hole closing
> as for the scabs are they wounds or has he got a mite problem due to stress making the mites they have multiplying -might be worth using a Spot on in case as long as his skin isn't too broken and imflammed
> oh and you can send them to me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

catastrophyrat said:


> try some Dermisol ointment from vets it's great for healing the wound -taste bitter so they don't lick it off and gets rid of the necrotic tissue which is preventing the hole closing
> as for the scabs are they wounds or has he got a mite problem due to stress making the mites they have multiplying -might be worth using a Spot on in case as long as his skin isn't too broken and imflammed
> oh and you can send them to me :lol2:


:lol2: No you can't have them.

The necrotic tissue has all gone now, thank goodness.

I don't know about mites, I know they're tiny, but I've never seen them although that could be the problem because the scabs are mainly around his neck and upper body where he could be scratching, but he's the only one with them?

I'll go downstairs and check him out again.


----------



## catastrophyrat

feorag said:


> :lol2: No you can't have them.
> 
> The necrotic tissue has all gone now, thank goodness.
> 
> I don't know about mites, I know they're tiny, but I've never seen them although that could be the problem because the scabs are mainly around his neck and upper body where he could be scratching, but he's the only one with them?
> 
> I'll go downstairs and check him out again.


you can't see them -you can jusrt about see Lice.
all rats have mites living harmlessly on them only if stressed so the immune system doesn't stop the over breeding then it often causes a problem -no need to do them all only him and no need to change bedding etc -you sometimes need a second dose about 4 weeks later but not always -the scratching gets worse at first because the Spot on irritatyes the mites before they keel over so don't worry and don't reapply -too much is dangerous -Beaphar do one for rats from most petshops and it does work.


----------



## ami_j

ta eileen i was telling my mum how crap it was and i knew there was something i forgot it was that about the dumbos. great news about dougals healing


----------



## Shell195

I dont know which scientist said pets reduced stress levels in their owners, they were wrong!
Im not even dressed yet and I have to go out before work, I feel so lazy today.


----------



## ami_j

oooh tell me about it shell!im suprised im not grey with my lot!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i got a lovely bracelet off a friend today for my birthday (which is tomorrow) Eileen you will love it! n you might be able to help me too, two of the little gems are missin, wonderin where the best place is to get some to stick in, its the clear/white ones that have gone 

here it is


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, great progress from Sydney! He'll be tripping you up & talking your ears off soon enough! haha

We went for a meal this afternoon. Very nice it was too, but I broke a tooth.................................on pizza!!! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i got a lovely bracelet off a friend today for my birthday (which is tomorrow) Eileen you will love it! n you might be able to help me too, two of the little gems are missin, wonderin where the best place is to get some to stick in, its the clear/white ones that have gone
> 
> here it is
> image
> image
> image


Thats a nice bracelet Cat : victory:


----------



## feorag

catastrophyrat said:


> you can't see them -you can jusrt about see Lice.
> all rats have mites living harmlessly on them only if stressed so the immune system doesn't stop the over breeding then it often causes a problem -no need to do them all only him and no need to change bedding etc -you sometimes need a second dose about 4 weeks later but not always -the scratching gets worse at first because the Spot on irritatyes the mites before they keel over so don't worry and don't reapply -too much is dangerous -Beaphar do one for rats from most petshops and it does work.


I knew I couldn't see them, just meant I'll go back and check his wounds, but funnily enough when I went downstairs my daughter passed a comment about how he was always scratching and having investigated the scratches, they are all in the area where he would scratch himself. I'm such a dufus sometimes and I'm nowhere near as up on rats as I am on cats! :blush:

So should I buy the Beaphar one? Or am I better to go to my vets and get Invermectin?

My rat book says treat all rats and disinfect, although I disinfect the cages every week when I do a thorough clean, so I don't need to do that???



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i got a lovely bracelet off a friend today for my birthday (which is tomorrow) Eileen you will love it! n you might be able to help me too, two of the little gems are missin, wonderin where the best place is to get some to stick in, its the clear/white ones that have gone


I like that too Cat - I think the best thing to do is to maybe look around jewellery in charity shops, they often have cheap and broken stuff in a basket on the counter, cos all you need are a couple of gems so you can cannibalise them from a broke item???



Zoo-Man said:


> We went for a meal this afternoon. Very nice it was too, but I broke a tooth.................................on pizza!!! :gasp:


:gasp: Oh No! :gasp: not a trip to the dentist again?? :gasp:


----------



## catastrophyrat

The beaphar one is Ivermec so as long as he is 300g 1 pipette will do (4 in pack ) if he's lighter you can use the hamster one .
no you don't really need to clean it all out but if won't hurt if you do but the weekly clean is enough really but you don't need to treat the others unless they are all itchy .


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Boe-bee(Bilbo) Sophies cat is now on Oxytet tablets(as well as all his others plus a weekly vitamin B12 injection). The tablet has to be taken with food so he gets some Feline Fayre after hes taken it. This morning when Boe-bee got his food Sydney decided to be a very brave boy and let me stroke him properly for ages and he had his tail in the air the whole time:flrt:*The way to his heart is definately through his stomach:lol2:*


Typical male, then :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*Happy Birthday, Cat!!!! :beer8:
*


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I knew I couldn't see them, just meant I'll go back and check his wounds, but funnily enough when I went downstairs my daughter passed a comment about how he was always scratching and having investigated the scratches, they are all in the area where he would scratch himself. I'm such a dufus sometimes and I'm nowhere near as up on rats as I am on cats! :blush:
> 
> So should I buy the Beaphar one? Or am I better to go to my vets and get Invermectin?
> 
> My rat book says treat all rats and disinfect, although I disinfect the cages every week when I do a thorough clean, so I don't need to do that???
> 
> I like that too Cat - I think the best thing to do is to maybe look around jewellery in charity shops, they often have cheap and broken stuff in a basket on the counter, cos all you need are a couple of gems so you can cannibalise them from a broke item???
> 
> :gasp: *Oh No*! :gasp: *not a trip to the dentist again??* :gasp:


Nah, I'll just wait til my next appointment at the beginning of March :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Take a look at that RIP thread again, the idiot OP now says the rats WERE secure cos their Pets At Home cage was in a cupboard!!! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAT! xx


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Take a look at that RIP thread again, the idiot OP now says the rats WERE secure cos their Pets At Home cage was in a cupboard!!! :bash:


:\ poor bloody creatures


----------



## ami_j

happy birthday cat!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :\ poor bloody creatures


Needless to say, I've posted in reply.... :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Needless to say, I've posted in reply.... :whistling2:


i saw, so did i lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i saw, so did i lol


Even Bobby has made a sensible comment (rare I know lol)


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Even Bobby has made a sensible comment (rare I know lol)


:lol2:

ahhh im soooo thinking about a lovely soak


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> ahhh im soooo thinking about a lovely soak


Its bloody cold here, so Im staying put in this chair with the fire on! bbbbrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its bloody cold here, so Im staying put in this chair with the fire on! bbbbrrrrrrrrr


its cold here too hence i want to boil myself :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its cold here too hence i want to boil myself :2thumb:


But then you have to get out, which is hell in this cold!!! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> But then you have to get out, which is hell in this cold!!! :gasp:


true , but only hell for a little while then its straight into lovely warm bed


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> true , but only hell for a little while then its straight into lovely warm bed


More like a freezing cold bed here!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> More like a freezing cold bed here!


lol awwww
right im going , its still just about acceptable for a bath hahahaha

night col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> lol awwww
> right im going , its still just about acceptable for a bath hahahaha
> 
> night col


Ok, enjoy! Goodnight hun x


----------



## Amalthea

Off to work I go.... *yawn*


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone - my life is now back to normal!

The family have headed back south and I've had a wonderful time with them all! Needless to say Elise left in floods of tears and didn't want to go! :sad:

Now I'm trying to catch up on a week's stuff that has been left to lie! :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Take a look at that RIP thread again, the idiot OP now says the rats WERE secure cos their Pets At Home cage was in a cupboard!!! :bash:


Every time that idiot posts on his thread it just gets worse! :devil: I could take a hammer to him too! :roll:

ETA: Check this out! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/651000-check-out.html#post7795423


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...650999-there-such-thing-sunshine-finally.html


----------



## tomwilson

hapy birthday cat


----------



## feorag

Oh bugger - I was so incensed by that rat/beardie thread I forgot about Cat!!! :blush:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAT!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another quiet one in here!

Me & Clark walked Indy & Joe earlier on the local park. We were passed by 3 young lads, aged from 11 - 14 ish. They stopped to stroke Indy & 'aww its tiny' over her. One of them asked how old she was, so i answered 15 weeks old. The lad looked up at us & asked "are you 2 togetherr?". I answered yes, asuming he meant are we a couple. He then asked who's dog she was. I said she was ours. He asks "do you 2 live together?". I said yes. "Are you gay?" he asks. Yes I answered, expecting either a funny look or even a comment. He said neither, & just continued to stroke Indy. The lads then got up pfrom crouching down & began to walk away, saying "see ya" on their way. I was suprised they didn't even make a snide comment quietly on leaving. We have had some of the local kids make comments a couple of times in the past, so I just expected no different, but was pleasantly suprised this time. :2thumb:


----------



## Cillah

Hello everyone! How are you going?

I had a job interview the other day. At Starbucks in a hotel. I really hope I get it as it'll help Martin and I get on the right track. Most of the pets are sorted. Going to find homes for the ratties in the next week or so and that's pretty much it. 

I will keep up with everyone here and post often! Just like before but from Australia. Martin and I will hopefully find somewhere cheap to rent after living with my family for awhile and even if not we will have freedom.. Moreso than in this rental property to own what we like.. And have the security of knowing we won't have to leave them behind if we move, like this. Because it does really hurt!


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!!! Starbucks!!! *drools* Hopefully you get the job 

That sounds lovely, Colin!! Sometimeskids can surprise you.... It's a shame that we now expect the worst, though


----------



## MissFoxHawk

My cat's a right nutter.
her name is ruby, got her off a mate whos cat fell pregnant. 
we've had her about 8months around?
can i post a picture of her on here or not? 
:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Of course!! It's mandatory to post pictures in here!!


----------



## MissFoxHawk

Amalthea said:


> Of course!! It's mandatory to post pictures in here!!


Yay ahaha

Ruby with a feather on her nut! lool:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

She's a very pretty girl!! Lovely eyes!


----------



## MissFoxHawk

Hehehe

she loves her box too.


----------



## Amalthea

What cat doesn't love a good box?  *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Not been about as my laptops broken:bash: Just logged in on Steves while he tries to fix it:whistling2:
Spoke to the vet today and its looking like Disney will keep his foot:2thumb:I may be able to bring him home tomorrow:no1:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Not been about as my laptops broken:bash: Just logged in on Steves while he tries to fix it:whistling2:
> Spoke to the vet today and its looking like Disney will keep his foot:2thumb:I may be able to bring him home tomorrow:no1:


How have to managed to break your laptop!!!! You must of overheated it, with being on it too much! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Great news about Disney:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Great news about Disney!!!  Hopefully Steve will have similar good news about the laptop 

For the Peri fans: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/651269-peri.html#post7798565


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> How have to managed to break your laptop!!!! You must of overheated it, with being on it too much! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Great news about Disney:2thumb::2thumb:


:lol2: Clark
Steve downloaded a game for me to play that had a virus attched to it:bash: Hes sorted it all out now but it wont connect to the net so he needs to download the drivers from his laptop then transfer them to mine:whip:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Clark
> Steve downloaded a game for me to play that had a virus attched to it:bash: Hes sorted it all out now but it wont connect to the net so he needs to download the drivers from his laptop then transfer them to mine:whip:


:whip::whip: You shouldn't be downloading games!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> :whip::whip: You shouldn't be downloading games!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I love doing puzzle games, thats how my mind stays so alert:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> I love doing puzzle games, thats how my mind stays so alert:lol2:


I like to play time management games!


----------



## feorag

MissFoxHawk said:


> Yay ahaha
> 
> Ruby with a feather on her nut! lool:2thumb:
> image


She's very pretty! :flrt: 


Shell195 said:


> Not been about as my laptops broken:bash: Just logged in on Steves while he tries to fix it:whistling2:
> Spoke to the vet today and its looking like Disney will keep his foot:2thumb:I may be able to bring him home tomorrow:no1:


That's excellent news about Disney Shell!

I so miss my laptop! :sad: I still haven't heard whether it's fixable or not! :sad:

I see the beardie/rat thread got closed!

I got some Invermec from my vet today for Wee Jeemy, so hopefully that will stop the scratching - and he didn't charge me anything! : victory:

I feel decidedly stupid that the thought of mites never crossed my mind! :blush:

So now I'm off downstairs to medicate Dougal whose hole is now rapidly closing and looking great! :2thumb:

Bloody rats are more trouble than the cats and dog! :roll: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> Hello everyone! How are you going?
> 
> I had a job interview the other day. At Starbucks in a hotel. I really hope I get it as it'll help Martin and I get on the right track. Most of the pets are sorted. Going to find homes for the ratties in the next week or so and that's pretty much it.
> 
> I will keep up with everyone here and post often! Just like before but from Australia. Martin and I will hopefully find somewhere cheap to rent after living with my family for awhile and even if not we will have freedom.. Moreso than in this rental property to own what we like.. And have the security of knowing we won't have to leave them behind if we move, like this. Because it does really hurt!


Hiya Cillah, all the best luck for the job hun. If you don't stay in touch once you move bacl to Oz, we'll come & hunt you down! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Amalthea said:


> Oooh!!! Starbucks!!! *drools* Hopefully you get the job
> 
> That sounds lovely, Colin!! Sometimeskids can surprise you.... It's a shame that we now expect the worst, though


It is a shame that it is just to be expected that todays kids will just be abusive, insulting & intimidating, but its nice to be proven wrong!



MissFoxHawk said:


> Yay ahaha
> 
> Ruby with a feather on her nut! lool:2thumb:
> image


Pretty kitty



Shell195 said:


> Not been about as my laptops broken:bash: Just logged in on Steves while he tries to fix it:whistling2:
> Spoke to the vet today and its looking like Disney will keep his foot:2thumb:I may be able to bring him home tomorrow:no1:


Brill news about Disney's foot hun. Your punishment for breaking your laptop is that Dennis, Harley & Sydney must come & live with me! Mwahahahaha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> :whip::whip: You shouldn't be downloading games!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


She's lying! Its all that porn she's been downloading! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Cillah, all the best luck for the job hun. If you don't stay in touch once you move bacl to Oz, we'll come & hunt you down! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shame that it is just to be expected that todays kids will just be abusive, insulting & intimidating, but its nice to be proven wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty kitty
> 
> 
> 
> *Brill news about Disney's foot hun. Your punishment for breaking your laptop is that Dennis, Harley & Sydney must come & live with me! Mwahahahaha* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
BOG OFF:Na_Na_Na_Na:

My kids dont even care what other peoples sexuality is, they just take everyone for who they are. I do think the parents attitudes are to blame:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> She's lying! Its all that porn she's been downloading! :devil:


 
Once youve seen one youve seen them all:Na_Na_Na_Na: I must say I did find Chubby chasers rather amusing:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> *BOG OFF*:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> My kids dont even care what other peoples sexuality is, they just take everyone for who they are. I do think the parents attitudes are to blame:bash:


Just for that, I will be sending my flying monkeys out to get you! :whip:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Just for that, I will be sending my flying monkeys out to get you! :whip:


 
I have clothes and lolly pops waiting in a parrot cage for them:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Once youve seen one youve seen them all:Na_Na_Na_Na: I must say I did find Chubby chasers rather amusing:lol2:


Tut tut, you deviant!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I have clothes and lolly pops waiting in a parrot cage for them:whistling2:


These monkeys don't do clothes & lollipops, they do ripping & scratching & biting....


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> These monkeys don't do clothes & lollipops, they do ripping & scratching & biting....


 
They wont reach me when they are locked in a parrot cage, perhaps I could sell them on here:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> They wont reach me when they are locked in a parrot cage, perhaps I could sell them on here:whistling2:


Im sure there'll be a waiting list :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> They wont reach me when they are locked in a parrot cage, perhaps I could sell them on here:whistling2:


you want finger monkeys shell they are the next big thing will make you more moneys than normal monkeys in frocks ever will :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you want finger monkeys shell they are the next big thing will make you more moneys than normal monkeys in frocks ever will :lol2:


Ah yes :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ahhhh Atari is such a sod lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've just applied for a job as a pest controller using birds of prey. I have some experience of training & flying birds of prey & falconry is something I'd love to get back into (funds wont allow at the mo) so this may be a great way of returning to something I love & get paid for it! We'll see.

I got an email today from Chessington World of Adventure, saying they had had lots of applications for the job I applied for a few weeks ago, blah blah blah, I had not been successful this time, keep checking our website, blah blah blah. Each rejection is like a piece of my confidence being taken from me. I know Im worthy of these jobs, just a shame these people aren't seeing it.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ahhhh Atari is such a sod lol


Whats he been up to?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just applied for a job as a pest controller using birds of prey. I have some experience of training & flying birds of prey & falconry is something I'd love to get back into (funds wont allow at the mo) so this may be a great way of returning to something I love & get paid for it! We'll see.
> 
> I got an email today from Chessington World of Adventure, saying they had had lots of applications for the job I applied for a few weeks ago, blah blah blah, I had not been successful this time, keep checking our website, blah blah blah. Each rejection is like a piece of my confidence being taken from me. I know Im worthy of these jobs, just a shame these people aren't seeing it.


awwww col  you will find the perfect job for you 


Zoo-Man said:


> Whats he been up to?


i want him to stay on the sofa , he wants to be on the floor :lol2: so hes gone back in the cage


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just applied for a job as a pest controller using birds of prey. I have some experience of training & flying birds of prey & falconry is something I'd love to get back into (funds wont allow at the mo) so this may be a great way of returning to something I love & get paid for it! We'll see.
> 
> I got an email today from Chessington World of Adventure, saying they had had lots of applications for the job I applied for a few weeks ago, blah blah blah, I had not been successful this time, keep checking our website, blah blah blah. Each rejection is like a piece of my confidence being taken from me. I know Im worthy of these jobs, just a shame these people aren't seeing it.


there's a job out there for you coll don't give up hope mate


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awwww col  you will find the perfect job for you
> 
> i want him to stay on the sofa , he wants to be on the floor :lol2: so hes gone back in the cage


Thanks hun, I hope something comes up soon.

Silly Atari! Maybe you should seek revenge like that half-wit from the now locked RIP thread :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, I hope something comes up soon.
> 
> Silly Atari! Maybe you should seek revenge like that half-wit from the now locked RIP thread :devil:


i do get revenge , i blow raspberries on his stomach and make him go in the cage with the others when he could other wise be sat with me , occasionally running on the laptop :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Morning everyone!

Sorry I've not been around for a few days - been a bit snowed under with work :bash:

Eileen - glad you had a nice time with your grand-daughter  

Col - am so sorry about the CWoA job  that sucks. I know this probably isn't possible but have you considered volunteering at a zoo or collection to get your foot in the door? Do you already have your animal management qualification? If not you could perhaps volunteer and see if you could do it with them, that way when a job comes up they may be more likely to offer it to you (simply cos you have your foot in the door already - sadly that seems to be the way the world works a lot of the time  )


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Back to normal this morning and childminding day!

Colin so sorry to hear about the CWA job - like you say every rejection undermines your morale, but you have to keep trying and keep telling yourself that you are good enough for the job!

Jai I think that you should give upon Atari, he sounds like nothing but trouble and hard work. To be totally honest I think your best solution is to send him to me! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry to hear that, Col!


----------



## Cillah

You'll find something Col


----------



## ami_j

LOL Eileen would you really want the hassle. hes a wonderful character but he is too clever and stubborn for his own good lol


----------



## Shell195

Hi everyone, Im now back on my own laptop:2thumb:
Ive been to the vets with Boe-bee(Bilbo) and he had his second Vit B12 injection, hes to have one more which the vet says I can do. Ive brought home Disney complete with his blue dressing which I have to change daily after putting Flamizene(sp) on it(more often if he chews it. Hes back in a single cage until him and Cinders get to know each other all over again. I asked the vet if Disney will keep his foot but he was none committal and said he wasnt ready to give up just yet. Disney is fine in himself and enjoyed his first sandbath for a week(the vet said it would be fine for him to have one) so fingers crossed.
We have just cleaned out all the small furries so they are all clean once again :roll:


----------



## ami_j

good news shell 
do chins forget each other that quickly?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> good news shell
> do chins forget each other that quickly?


 
I dont actually know but hes been at the vets for a week so I think he will smell strange to Cinders. She is acting very excited and is sitting as near to him as she can get so maybe she does remember him.


----------



## Amalthea

Great news, Shell  Sounds like you've had a busy day!!

I have been customising one of Gary's Iron Maiden shirts... It's too small for him (and purple), so I am cutting it up and making it into a shirt for me to wear to the gig we're going to tonight....


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> LOL Eileen would you really want the hassle. hes a wonderful character but he is too clever and stubborn for his own good lol


Oh I think I can cope with that! :lol2:

Shell, hope things work out OK for his foot and that he does get to keep it.

I've just heard that my laptop is definitely defunct. Apparently the only thing that is working on it is the power supply to the mother board - all the rest is buggered! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

That bites, Eileen!!!


----------



## Shell195

I forgot to say I had a poorly rex ratty boy this morning 
The vet has put Indy on Baytril, he looks awful yet was fine last night. He thinks its an RI but I cant believe how dehydrated and skinny he is:bash:
Hes come home and ate some porridge with honey and goats milk and drank some rehydrate fluid and is now asleep in a fleece bed in a warm cat carrier 

What dose of Baytril should he have as the vet said .2ml daily but I think it should be more


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh I think I can cope with that! :lol2:
> 
> Shell, hope things work out OK for his foot and that he does get to keep it.
> 
> I've just heard that my laptop is definitely defunct. Apparently the only thing that is working on it is the power supply to the mother board - all the rest is buggered! :bash:


sorry Eileen , hes never leaving me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That bites, Eileen!!!


It sure does - I haven't had it for 2 years yet!!! :bash:

Shell my vet said .2ml when my boys started their RI, but I asked on here and I remember Jai and Jen both said give that twice a day, so I did!

At the moment Dougal is on .2ml twice a day for his abscess.


----------



## tomwilson

been to work and it was boring, hows everyone else


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Twice a day 

Dontcha just hate when an electrical item dies just out of warranty?!? Is there nothing they can do to fix it?


----------



## feorag

Nah, he said it wasn't worth it financially because it wouldn't be guaranteed and I could nearly buy a new one with what I would pay to repair that one!


----------



## Shell195

Twice a day it is then  Ive just been grooming dogs. Ellie my 3 legged mutt gets dreadlocks where she rolls found on the floor:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> been to work and it was boring, hows everyone else


 
Im off work today, I have been busy though.


----------



## Amalthea

This is my creation!!!! It used to be a large men's tee.....


----------



## feorag

Just my usual child minding day! Pick Daniel up from school, home for lunch, pick Eve up from school, home for tea! That's about it!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im off work today, I have been busy though.


well the only busy work i feel like doing is starting on the salamander viv but its in the lock up and the key is in prague with dianas dad so i can't start that yet:bash:



Amalthea said:


> This is my creation!!!! It used to be a large men's tee.....
> 
> image
> 
> image


very good i just had vissions of you murdring an iron maiden Tee but that looks really good


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  I'm pleased with how it turned out...... I think I'll blend in alright tonight *lol* Gonna wear it with skinny jeans and biker boots *nods*


----------



## feorag

I think that's brilliant Jen - so how did you do it, did you just cut the sides open and and then pull the strips out to tie?


----------



## Shell195

Jen that looks great, I wanna know how you did the sides too


----------



## Cillah

That looks really awesome Jen .


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  Yeah, that's all I did. Cut the sides, then cut some flappy bits, and tied 'em together. Then gave it a cleavage neckline and a racer back (using the material I cut off the collar). But I have just found a freaking awesome way of modifying tees, so I'll be getting some crappy tees and trying this out, I think  I so wish I'd found it this morning, though. *grumbles*


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Sorry I've not been around for a few days - been a bit snowed under with work :bash:
> 
> Eileen - glad you had a nice time with your grand-daughter
> 
> Col - am so sorry about the CWoA job  that sucks. I know this probably isn't possible but have you considered volunteering at a zoo or collection to get your foot in the door? Do you already have your animal management qualification? If not you could perhaps volunteer and see if you could do it with them, that way when a job comes up they may be more likely to offer it to you (simply cos you have your foot in the door already - sadly that seems to be the way the world works a lot of the time  )


Thanks Nancy. Unfortuantely I wouldn't be able to volunteer at the zoos nearest us, as I wouldn't be able to afford the petrol without getting something back.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all! Back to normal this morning and childminding day!
> 
> Colin so sorry to hear about the CWA job - like you say every rejection undermines your morale, but you have to keep trying and keep telling yourself that you are good enough for the job!
> 
> Jai I think that you should give upon Atari, he sounds like nothing but trouble and hard work. To be totally honest I think your best solution is to send him to me! :whistling2:


Thanks hun. Its hard but like you say, I have to keep trying.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Sorry to hear that, Col!





Cillah said:


> You'll find something Col


Cheers girls! : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

tomwilson said:


> there's a job out there for you coll don't give up hope mate


:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Keep on trying Colin Im sure something will turn up eventually


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :whistling2:


Sorry bud, I missed your post there! Thanks mate, I know I will find something, its just hard not to get excited about things, build your hopes up, & then get rejected. Oh well, we'll keep going. : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Keep on trying Colin Im sure something will turn up eventually


Thanks Shell, Im sure it will eventually


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry bud, I missed your post there! Thanks mate, I know I will find something, its just hard not to get excited about things, build your hopes up, & then get rejected. Oh well, we'll keep going. : victory:


i imagine its a bit like dead mans shoes tbh mate and there must be hundreds if nit thousands of applicants for these jobs, you've got to wonder if they read all the applications, might not be the best way for you to look at it but i suppose if you consider you're application was perhaps lost in the mix then they're not really rejecting you as just not giving you a chance and perhaps you just need to be lucky enough to have your application read, you've also got to factor in the (oh so very not fair but the way the world works alot of the time) not what you know but who you know


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i imagine its a bit like dead mans shoes tbh mate and there must be hundreds if nit thousands of applicants for these jobs, you've got to wonder if they read all the applications, might not be the best way for you to look at it but i suppose if you consider you're application was perhaps lost in the mix then they're not really rejecting you as just not giving you a chance and perhaps you just need to be lucky enough to have your application read, you've also got to factor in the (oh so very not fair but the way the world works alot of the time) not what you know but who you know


I agree mate, there will no doubt be masses of applications for these type of jobs, & for some reason Im either not getting noticed or there has been someone else who has either already worked at a zoo, or has friends in high places. It pees me off when I visit zoos & see zoo keepers who look like they are fresh from high school! What experience or qualifications have they got? I have animal care qualifications, spent 3 years at college, have worked with all manner of animal species from llamas & primates, to birds of prey & emu, & yet Im say here watching an 18 year old girl on TV telling viewers about the kangaroos she looks after at the zoo! Gggrrrrrr..........


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree mate, there will no doubt be masses of applications for these type of jobs, & for some reason Im either not getting noticed or there has been someone else who has either already worked at a zoo, or has friends in high places. It pees me off when I visit zoos & see zoo keepers who look like they are fresh from high school! What experience or qualifications have they got? I have animal care qualifications, spent 3 years at college, have worked with all manner of animal species from llamas & primates, to birds of prey & emu, & yet Im say here watching an 18 year old girl on TV telling viewers about the kangaroos she looks after at the zoo! Gggrrrrrr..........


it anoys me too dude especially as i can see your passion even on here and all i can say is to keep trying because you know even better than we do that you belong in one of those jobs


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> it anoys me too dude especially as i can see your passion even on here and all i can say is to keep trying because you know even better than we do that you belong in one of those jobs


Sorry, I must sound like a real grouch! Im not really, Im just jealous of these kids who work with animals I want to work with! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry, I must sound like a real grouch! Im not really, Im just jealous of these kids who work with animals I want to work with! :lol2:


i never called you a grouch:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

When I did the zookeeper for a day thing, there was a girl there who went to work there during her work placement... And then never left. She'd been working there for 18 months without pay just HOPING that a paid job would come up and since she's already got her foot in the door, she'll be accepted. I imagine it's like that at a lot of animal-related places. They have to advertise because it's law, but they've already got somebody in mind. We did it for an assistant manager at work. And my job was the same.


----------



## ami_j

Had a right pain in the arse thing happen to me today lol 

cleaned the rats out and while i was sat talking to the lads on the bottom I sat back a bit and bumped into my dvd bookshelf thingy and heard something fall off , so i picked up what fell off and went on to clean out the lads on the top of the explorer. After I had cleaned them out , I wanted to put some Tap A Drop out. Wasn't where it should of been...I looked everywhere in the living room for it and it was no where to be seen...I had an inkling that it might of been one of the things that had fallen off the cabinet but I REALLY didnt want to go through the bin bags so I had another search , still couldnt find it. I had to get my cleaning out shovel and move the cage litter from one bin bag to another to find it! Luckily it was only about half way down the first bag , its really lucky I looked for it , otherwise it would of gone out with the rubbish tomorrow morning!


----------



## Shell195

Tap a drops are in a really small bottle, no wonder you lost it:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Tap a drops are in a really small bottle, no wonder you lost it:lol2:


was a new bottle too lol no way i was chucking it :lol2:
my living room is now lemony fresh, i always use more than one drop (more like a squirt :lol2 and have two pieces of tissue with it , one at the back of the room where the rats are , and one in the main bit on the fireplace


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thanx  Yeah, that's all I did. Cut the sides, then cut some flappy bits, and tied 'em together. Then gave it a cleavage neckline and a racer back (using the material I cut off the collar). But I have just found a freaking awesome way of modifying tees, so I'll be getting some crappy tees and trying this out, I think  I so wish I'd found it this morning, though. *grumbles*


So was this new one on the internet then?


ami_j said:


> Had a right pain in the arse thing happen to me today lol
> 
> cleaned the rats out and while i was sat talking to the lads on the bottom I sat back a bit and bumped into my dvd bookshelf thingy and heard something fall off , so i picked up what fell off and went on to clean out the lads on the top of the explorer. After I had cleaned them out , I wanted to put some Tap A Drop out. Wasn't where it should of been...I looked everywhere in the living room for it and it was no where to be seen...I had an inkling that it might of been one of the things that had fallen off the cabinet but I REALLY didnt want to go through the bin bags so I had another search , still couldnt find it. I had to get my cleaning out shovel and move the cage litter from one bin bag to another to find it! Luckily it was only about half way down the first bag , its really lucky I looked for it , otherwise it would of gone out with the rubbish tomorrow morning!


So is that any good then and if you use it to the extent that you do how long does it last???

Oh by the way tomorrow morning CBBC at 8:00am is my turn for Dick & Dom - I must admit I'm getting a bit paranoid about it now in case it's a total mess up! :roll:


----------



## freekygeeky

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1775-amazing-blankets-thankyou-woodgreen.html


King of my bed!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> So was this new one on the internet then?
> So is that any good then and if you use it to the extent that you do how long does it last???
> 
> Oh by the way tomorrow morning CBBC at 8:00am is my turn for Dick & Dom - I must admit I'm getting a bit paranoid about it now in case it's a total mess up! :roll:


will be putting that on record then: victory:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> So was this new one on the internet then?
> So is that any good then and if you use it to the extent that you do how long does it last???
> 
> Oh by the way tomorrow morning CBBC at 8:00am is my turn for Dick & Dom - I must admit I'm getting a bit paranoid about it now in case it's a total mess up! :roll:


yup i do like it , the mint is more subtle , theres oter smells too but lemon was the only one that appealed other than mint...last a couple of days


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> will be putting that on record then: victory:


Well at least you'll get a laugh then Tom. I'm just hoping that they concentrate wholly on the boys and as little as possible on me.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Well at least you'll get a laugh then Tom. I'm just hoping that they concentrate wholly on the boys and as little as possible on me.


aww don't say that i'm looking forward to the dom and eileen show as i seem to rmember dick wasn't there on the day


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So was this new one on the internet then?
> So is that any good then and if you use it to the extent that you do how long does it last???
> 
> Oh by the way tomorrow morning CBBC at 8:00am is my turn for Dick & Dom - I must admit I'm getting a bit paranoid about it now in case it's a total mess up! :roll:


 
Is this on the cbbc channel?



freekygeeky said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1775-amazing-blankets-thankyou-woodgreen.html
> 
> 
> King of my bed!


I like that Gina:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yes it is Shell - the digital/Sky channel not terrestrial.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> So was this new one on the internet then?


Yup  Search t shirt braiding on youtube 

Just got home from the gig... I can't hear anything.


----------



## feorag

Ooh, I'll have a look! Not that I can wear anything like what you've done there, I'm far too old, but a person can look, can't they??

And that's me off to bed now! Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes it is Shell - the digital/Sky channel not terrestrial.


When I read the write up I thought that was it, its now on record:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Am off to bed, too.... Knackered. And deaf.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i never called you a grouch:whistling2:


I know you didn't you little sh*t :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> When I did the zookeeper for a day thing, there was a girl there who went to work there during her work placement... And then never left. She'd been working there for 18 months without pay just HOPING that a paid job would come up and since she's already got her foot in the door, she'll be accepted. I imagine it's like that at a lot of animal-related places. They have to advertise because it's law, but they've already got somebody in mind. We did it for an assistant manager at work. And my job was the same.


I''d love to be able to volunteer my services at a zoo, but theres no way we can afford to spend the money on petrol for nothing unfortunately


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I know you didn't you little sh*t :lol2:


:lol2:


anyone else think its odd that the forum is advertising last mays issue of PRK as coming out soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well at least you'll get a laugh then Tom. I'm just hoping that they concentrate wholly on the boys and as little as possible on me.


Ooo, we will have to have a gander at this then hehe


----------



## ami_j

my mum is being unreasonable she wont let me spend 66 pounds decking out the rats cages with hammocks, cubes and sputniks:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> I''d love to be able to volunteer my services at a zoo, but theres no way we can afford to spend the money on petrol for nothing unfortunately


I am in exactly the same boat, but I just think that's why ADULTS struggle getting into this sort of job.... The kids that still live at home and can afford to not earn anything are able to volunteer....


----------



## feorag

Morning all - woke up this morning, turned over to wake up properly and promptly fell asleep again! :lol2: so that's me just up!

I haven't watched myself yet, but I got this e-mail from Elise this morning...

Absolutely peeing myself laughing ..................

That was very informative lol - but the funniest parts were the first time he introduced you as 'EYE-LEEEEN' and Alan doing 
his little wave when you were gonna do the goats!!!! 

hahaha


----------



## _jake_

Roxys in labour, first kitten has arrived. It's gorgeous white with a black patch on its head. She's doing really well and has eaten the placenta and cord. Should it start suckling straight away? I've read that you can remove the babies in a different box next to her? What should we do? Cheers guys


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Roxys in labour, first kitten has arrived. It's gorgeous white with a black patch on its head. She's doing really well and has eaten the placenta and cord. Should it start suckling straight away? I've read that you can remove the babies in a different box next to her? What should we do? Cheers guys


ooooo come on msn need to save my credit i want commentary lol


----------



## _jake_

hehe will do now


----------



## Shell195

Eye leeeeeeeen I loved watching you:lol2: I think the kids you were with were quite impressed with the animals:no1:


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Roxys in labour, first kitten has arrived. It's gorgeous white with a black patch on its head. She's doing really well and has eaten the placenta and cord. Should it start suckling straight away? I've read that you can remove the babies in a different box next to her? What should we do? Cheers guys


 
Kittens dont always suckle straight away but they should be nosing round for a teat. Ive never taken the kittens off mum as some can get quite upset and first time mums may not recognise them as their own if removed. Make sure she drinks plenty of fluid and the kittens are warm

Hows she doing now?


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> Roxys in labour, first kitten has arrived. It's gorgeous white with a black patch on its head. She's doing really well and has eaten the placenta and cord. Should it start suckling straight away? I've read that you can remove the babies in a different box next to her? What should we do? Cheers guys


When mine kittened I had a warm box next to the queen's where she was kittening. As each kitten was born I left it with the mother until she started having the next one and then I removed it into the box to keep warm, as sometimes they thresh around a lot when giving birth and can stand on the kitten, so I wasn't prepared to risk it.

They will try to suckle straight away and you can let it do that or encourage it to do that until she starts contracting with the next one and then I would take it away until the next kitten is born.

I'm sure loads of people leave their kittens with the mother and let her do the whole thing without interference, but I was never prepared to take the risk.

Just make sure that for every kitten born you see the placenta come away as a retained placenta can cause an infection to the queen at a time when she needs to be 100% healthy for her kittens' sake.

Also I never let mine eat more than 4 placentas if it was a big litter as sometimes they're so rich that they can give her diarrhoea, but again that was my way, not necessarily everone else's.

Don't forget she can expel one horn at a time and so you could have kittens born in reasonably quick succession and then she may stop for a rest before the others are born, so there can be long breaks between kittens.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eye leeeeeeeen I loved watching you:lol2: I think the kids you were with were quite impressed with the animals:no1:


:lol2: we double cross-posted and my way of kittening is very different from yours, strangely enough for us!

Daniel (the dark haired boy) I really took a shine to! Aaron was too gobby and cheeky for me - don't like cheeky kids, but I really enjoyed interacting with Daniel. Actually after the programme he e-mailed me with a photo I'd taken of him and my Monty and asked if he could adopt Zeus with his birthday money! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: we double cross-posted and my way of kittening is very different from yours, strangely enough for us!
> 
> Daniel (the dark haired boy) I really took a shine to! Aaron was too gobby and cheeky for me - don't like cheeky kids, but I really enjoyed interacting with Daniel. Actually after the programme he e-mailed me with a photo I'd taken of him and my Monty and asked if he could adopt Zeus with his birthday money! :2thumb:


 

After spending years kittening stray cats we found that quite a few either got very aggressive if we tried to help or first time mums rejected the kittens once they were removed so now we just observe from a distance, better to be safe than sorry.

I did think that one of the boys was a bit to full of himself, I hate cheeky kids too


----------



## feorag

I kind of figured that your situation and experience comes from a different place to mine. 

My cats came to me as kittens and trusted me and I never had a problem with any of my queens allowing me to touch their kittens at any time, but I can see it would be very different for you, because you may not have had time to gain the queen's trust - in a situation like that I wouldn't intefere either.

It depends on the relationship that Jake has with the queen really and whether she doesn't want him intefering.


----------



## feorag

My Angus :flrt:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...gus-mcnab-does-nest-building.html#post7807234


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I am in exactly the same boat, but I just think that's why ADULTS struggle getting into this sort of job.... The kids that still live at home and can afford to not earn anything are able to volunteer....


Very true hun, very true!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Very true hun, very true!


you should talk to the jobcentre col, they are often very happy to give travel expenses to people doing voluntary work to better their chances of getting a job , plus it shows willing so uber brownie points


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you should talk to the jobcentre col, they are often very happy to give travel expenses to people doing voluntary work to better their chances of getting a job , plus it shows willing so uber brownie points


Thats a possiblilty Jai, but I doubt they'd pay £10 a time for me to get to Blackpool Zoo & back a day


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a possiblilty Jai, but I doubt they'd pay £10 a time for me to get to Blackpool Zoo & back a day


ya never know lol , if theres anything closer at all that might be a help also .


----------



## _jake_

Well, Roxy has 4 beautiful kittens! One is a full ginger with stripes (KEEPING) and three are almost completely white. One has a black 'hat' with a few ginger patches (tort? also keeping) one completely white and another has a black eye! It's great and im having lots of fun with them! shes eating and drinking so im happy.


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats!!!  We need pics!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Congrats!!!  We need pics!!


you should go and steal the white one jen lol


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> Well, Roxy has 4 beautiful kittens! One is a full ginger with stripes (KEEPING) and three are almost completely white. One has a black 'hat' with a few ginger patches (tort? also keeping) one completely white and another has a black eye! It's great and im having lots of fun with them! shes eating and drinking so im happy.


Congratulations Jake - that's excellent news! :2thumb:

Just keep a close eye on her for the next few days to make sure everything is OK!


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations Jake, dont forget to keep her indoors and yes we do need photos


----------



## feorag

Has nobody been to see my little video thread of Angus McNab :flrt: nest building? :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Has nobody been to see my little video thread of Angus McNab :flrt: nest building? :sad:


 
God yes, I was awwing over it but forgot to post on your thread:blush:


----------



## feorag

He's so cute isn't he? I luffs him lots! :flrt: I just loved his little short legs hanging out the hammock as he was trying to climb in with the paper in his mouth! :flrt:

And he's very industrious - none of the others do any of that stuff, but he just goes about his business, happily stealing! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I was thinking the same, Jai


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I was thinking the same, Jai


i think it needs a home still if your serious


----------



## Shell195

Our sanctuary contavted some local minor celebrities to ask if any would like to be patrons and David Lonsdale(daft David off Heartbeat) asked if him and his children could come and volunteer one weekend:no1:

David Lonsdale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## _jake_

Hehe thanks for all the well wishes guys! Mums doing really well, lapping up lots of water/kitten milk and has had a pouch of wet kitten food. Babies all have little bellies on them so im pleased that there well. Just need to sex them (having a try tomorrow) and was looking for some advice. Various sites i've researched through recommend within a few days taking them to the vets? Jai thought it might not be nessercery and just weigh them at home? Also how should her vulva look? It appears a little big sore/swollen: victory:
Pics tomorrow hopefully, see how the light it, Roxy objects the flash!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Hehe thanks for all the well wishes guys! Mums doing really well, lapping up lots of water/kitten milk and has had a pouch of wet kitten food. Babies all have little bellies on them so im pleased that there well. Just need to sex them (having a try tomorrow) and was looking for some advice. Various sites i've researched through recommend within a few days taking them to the vets? Jai thought it might not be nessercery and just weigh them at home? *Also how should her vulva look? It appears a little big sore/swollen*: victory:
> Pics tomorrow hopefully, see how the light it, Roxy objects the flash!


shes had four babies im not suprised :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> shes had four babies im not suprised :lol2:


Well duh:lol2: Dunno whether to book her into see a Gynaecologist:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i think it needs a home still if your serious



I am holding out for my blue eyed white kitty.........

Jake... Oh dear. :whistling2: Yes it's gonna be swollen :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Amalthea said:


> I am holding out for my blue eyed white kitty.........
> 
> Jake... Oh dear. :whistling2: Yes it's gonna be swollen :lol2:


Haha well you should of seen me when I was looking to make sure she was okay! I tried to have a peek down below and ended up asking mum if that's normal. Also I did ask her if she needs stitches like women LOL


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> shes had four babies im not suprised :lol2:


Neither am I!! :lol2:

Jake I find them easier to sex as soon as they're born to be honest, but really you can do it any time.

The best way is to hold them up facing away from you and lifting up their tails (rather than upside down when 'stuff' can move a bit :lol Put in the simplest terms, you're looking for a Colon *: *for a female and an upside down exclamation mark *!* (but that's the right way up of course) for a male.

In other words the 2 vents are close together almost like 2 dots = female.

The 2 vents are further apart like there's like what appears to be a line between them = male.

If there are any kittens that are not obviously one or the other, in my experience they almost always turn out to be female, because females can have a slight swelling on either side of the vulva that looks a bit like a scrotal sack.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jake, congrats on the new arrivals! You shouldn't need to take them to the vets unless you are worried about their health. Weigh them regularly, keep a close eye on Roxy, & Im betting all will go well.


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> Neither am I!! :lol2:
> 
> Jake I find them easier to sex as soon as they're born to be honest, but really you can do it any time.
> 
> The best way is to hold them up facing away from you and lifting up their tails (rather than upside down when 'stuff' can move a bit :lol Put in the simplest terms, you're looking for a Colon *: *for a female and an upside down exclamation mark *!* (but that's the right way up of course) for a male.
> 
> In other words the 2 vents are close together almost like 2 dots = female.
> 
> The 2 vents are further apart like there's like what appears to be a line between them = male.
> 
> If there are any kittens that are not obviously one or the other, in my experience they almost always turn out to be female, because females can have a slight swelling on either side of the vulva that looks a bit like a scrotal sack.


Right think I get you. The two vents isn't including the anus?


Zoo-Man said:


> Jake, congrats on the new arrivals! You shouldn't need to take them to the vets unless you are worried about their health. Weigh them regularly, keep a close eye on Roxy, & Im betting all will go well.


Thanks Colin:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Right think I get you. *The two vents isn't including the anus?*
> 
> Thanks Colin:no1:


The top one is the anus, the bottom one is the genitals


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Right think I get you. *The two vents isn't including the anus?*
> 
> Thanks Colin:no1:


 
Yes it is


----------



## _jake_

so a line between the anus is a boy, another dot is a girl?


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> so a line between the anus is a boy, another dot is a girl?


Yes, have a look at the pics on here, they are older kittens but it will give you an idea
Sexing Kittens - tips and hints to determine the sex of your kitten or cat.


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> Right think I get you. The two vents isn't including the anus?


Sorry Jake, but I had to lol a little - how many holes do you think there are down there! :lol:

Colin's right - the anus and the vulva close together is female
In a male the penis is further away from the anus to allow for the scrotum.


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Yes, have a look at the pics on here, they are older kittens but it will give you an idea
> Sexing Kittens - tips and hints to determine the sex of your kitten or cat.


Ahh got it now Shell, Thanks


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> Sorry Jake, but I had to lol a little - how many holes do you think there are down there! :lol:
> 
> Colin's right - the anus and the vulva close together is female
> In a male the penis is further away from the anus to allow for the scrotum.


Im inexperienced with this kinda stuff:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Sorry Jake, but I had to lol a little - how many holes do you think there are down there! :lol:


How many holes would there be on a hermaphrodite kitten??? :gasp:

Im looking forward to tomorrow! We are visiting Sallie (Africa on here) so will be having cuddles from Meerkats, Kinkajous, Coatis, Opposums, Racoons & Skunks! :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Lol i feel such a fool!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Lol i feel such a fool!


Don't be daft, we all have to start somewhere! And I always find that even when you know something, if its concerning your own animals, your head goes to mush & you ask questions you already know, as you doubt yourself! I've done that many a time!


----------



## _jake_

Well tomorrow im going to be looking at vulvas! LOL


----------



## ami_j

jealous col , i wanna go back and see sallie


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> jealous col , i wanna go back and see sallie


Its not all pleasure, Im on a mission to try & convert Clark into falling in love with Meerkats as much as me! hehe


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its not all pleasure, Im on a mission to try & convert Clark into falling in love with Meerkats as much as me! hehe


psh it so is all pleasure


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> psh it so is all pleasure


No, I kid you not! I dont want to go, but I feel its my duty to guide Clark in the enjoyment of Suricata suricatta........


















MY ARSE!!! COURSE ITS PLEASURE!!!!! :2thumb: :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> No, I kid you not! I dont want to go, but I feel its my duty to guide Clark in the enjoyment of Suricata suricatta........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY ARSE!!! COURSE ITS PLEASURE!!!!! :2thumb: :flrt: :lol2:


stop rubbing it in lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> stop rubbing it in lol


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> stop rubbing it in lol


Sorry hun, but I shall be posting piccies of me indulging my Meerkat needs! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

zoo-man said:


> sorry hun, but i shall be posting piccies of me indulging my meerkat needs! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


>


But I'll make sure I look miserable in the pics!!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> But I'll make sure I look miserable in the pics!!!


ok doke  XD


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


_jake_ said:


> Lol i feel such a fool!


As Colin says Jake, don't be daft - we all have to start somewhere!


_jake_ said:


> Well tomorrow im going to be looking at vulvas! LOL


Have a good day! :lol2:

Colin hope you have a great day today and the thought of you playing with Meerkats and not smiling is hard to imagine!

What's everyone else up to? It's ssiping down here, so we'll not be going out I think. Rat cleaning up day here and probably an otherwise easy day.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning  Was pouring when I got up, but seems to have stopped. Got work this afternoon and then a party for my friend's sister tonight.


----------



## Shell195

Morning, a pretty boring day here me thinks.


----------



## ami_j

its bleepin snowing!


----------



## _jake_

I want snow, we haven't had any decent snow this year at all  Tried to sex them and I think we have three boys and a little girlie! Girl is the pure white kitty


----------



## feorag

Sorry to throw a spanner in the works Jake, but you said you had one with a black 'hat' and a few ginger patches - and if that's correct then that's a tortie, so almost certainly a girl! 

If you are weighing the kittens, then ideally you're looking for them to gain their birth weight every week - so a kitten born at 90g you would be looking to be 180g at a week old and 270g at 2 weeks old - just to give you a guidline.


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> Sorry to throw a spanner in the works Jake, but you said you had one with a black 'hat' and a few ginger patches - and if that's correct then that's a tortie, so almost certainly a girl!
> 
> If you are weighing the kittens, then ideally you're looking for them to gain their birth weight every week - so a kitten born at 90g you would be looking to be 180g at a week old and 270g at 2 weeks old - just to give you a guidline.


No it was just my eyes playing tricks on me lol. It doesn't have any ginger aswell, unfortunatly 

Ah thats a great help, Thanks:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Sexing kittens is an art, Im the chief kitten sexer at the sanctuary:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sexing kittens is an art, Im the chief kitten sexer at the sanctuary:lol2:


Is that because you're cock-eyed then??? :roll2: PMSL


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Is that because you're cock-eyed then??? :roll2: PMSL


 

:naughty: Tut tut


----------



## ukphd

Hi everyone

Wow, so much has happened since I last checked in! 

Jake - congrats on the kittens... wanna see some photos :whistling2:

Eileen - how was the CBBC thing? Is it available anywhere else?


I've been at the gym this morning and need to do some work now  at least it's miserable out so I'm not tempted to go off for a walk or anything!


I need to ask some more advice from you all (sorry - I seem to always be asking for help!) :blush:

I don't know whether any of you can help but I know many of your run/have run/work in charities/sanctuaries so you may know...
I want to try to find a way to bring in some donations to help the work I do in Indonesia (with wild primates and local people). A friend has suggested putting a link on her website to mine (which isn't properly done yet!) with a "just giving" type of link so people could donate if they wanted to. I am just wondering how this works in terms of whether I need to be registered as a charity or something. I've checked the charity commission website but can't really see much that matches the situation I'm in. I go out to indo and I work with local communities. I do research but I also do things like education projects, working with local communities on crop management plans, surveying the macaques to feed into conservation plans etc. I don't want to just give the money to another charity as I've seen first hand that the money just doesn't get where it needs to go, so I want to do this myself. I just can't work out how I do it so it's legal etc.

I don't know if anyone can help but I'd be really grateful for any advice


----------



## CharlieBob

Hi everyone, just joined today, :2thumb: i have never really been a big cat fan but i recently (wednesday) rehomed a beautiful ginger 17 week old kitten who we renamed Charlie and im totally in love :flrt:He's bonkers and chases everything in sight, including my 2 year old little girl lol Soooooo glad we got him, and i believe the pet chooses the owner hahaha which is why we never got one before!!!


----------



## feorag

ukphd said:


> Eileen - how was the CBBC thing? Is it available anywhere else?


Well I've had good reports on it, but you know what it's like when you see (and hear!) yourself on TV you're never satisfied that you look or sound good! It's available on Iplayer here BBC iPlayer - Search My episode was No.15 and my boss is doing cleaning out the duck pond, foxes and releasing a gull in Episode No.17.

Sorry I can't help you at all with the charity query - that's well out of my domain, but it's a difficult one I think for anyone to advise you on - you might need advice from the CC about how to approach it.



CharlieBob said:


> Hi everyone, just joined today, :2thumb: i have never really been a big cat fan but i recently (wednesday) rehomed a beautiful ginger 17 week old kitten who we renamed Charlie and im totally in love :flrt:He's bonkers and chases everything in sight, including my 2 year old little girl lol Soooooo glad we got him, and i believe the pet chooses the owner hahaha which is why we never got one before!!!


Hi and :welcome:

Glad you've got yourself a cat and he's already bringing you such pleasure - now you have to upload a photograph for us.


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Wow, so much has happened since I last checked in!
> 
> Jake - congrats on the kittens... wanna see some photos :whistling2:
> 
> Eileen - how was the CBBC thing? Is it available anywhere else?
> 
> 
> I've been at the gym this morning and need to do some work now  at least it's miserable out so I'm not tempted to go off for a walk or anything!
> 
> 
> I need to ask some more advice from you all (sorry - I seem to always be asking for help!) :blush:
> 
> I don't know whether any of you can help but I know many of your run/have run/work in charities/sanctuaries so you may know...
> I want to try to find a way to bring in some donations to help the work I do in Indonesia (with wild primates and local people). A friend has suggested putting a link on her website to mine (which isn't properly done yet!) with a "just giving" type of link so people could donate if they wanted to. I am just wondering how this works in terms of whether I need to be registered as a charity or something. I've checked the charity commission website but can't really see much that matches the situation I'm in. I go out to indo and I work with local communities. I do research but I also do things like education projects, working with local communities on crop management plans, surveying the macaques to feed into conservation plans etc. I don't want to just give the money to another charity as I've seen first hand that the money just doesn't get where it needs to go, so I want to do this myself. I just can't work out how I do it so it's legal etc.
> 
> I don't know if anyone can help but I'd be really grateful for any advice


 
Our sanctuary is registered so not sure how you would do it legally, Eileen should be able to give you more info on that as I dont think that the wildlife centre she works at is a registered charity. 
Im sure you can just add a donate button to your site as people do give to worthwhile causes not just registered charities and I dont see how it would be illegal tbh.
Click on my sanctuary link and look at the big red donate button so you know what I mean.


----------



## Shell195

CharlieBob said:


> Hi everyone, just joined today, :2thumb: i have never really been a big cat fan but i recently (wednesday) rehomed a beautiful ginger 17 week old kitten who we renamed Charlie and im totally in love :flrt:He's bonkers and chases everything in sight, including my 2 year old little girl lol Soooooo glad we got him, and i believe the pet chooses the owner hahaha which is why we never got one before!!!


 
:welcome: we now need photos of your new kitty:flrt:


----------



## CharlieBob

How would i post a pic??


----------



## Shell195

CharlieBob said:


> How would i post a pic??


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


Make sure you put the IMG code when you post as that displays the photo not a link


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Our sanctuary is registered so not sure how you would do it legally, Eileen should be able to give you more info on that as I dont think that the wildlife centre she works at is a registered charity.
> Im sure you can just add a donate button to your site as people do give to worthwhile causes not just registered charities and I dont see how it would be illegal tbh.
> Click on my sanctuary link and look at the big red donate button so you know what I mean.


Thanks 

I guess I wasn't sure whether there were also tax implications as well. The charity commission seem to doscourage individuals from registering and I suspect it's a bit beyond what I require really as I'm not going to be raising huge sums (well I doubt I will) but then I don't want to get myself in trouble for not doing it right either!


----------



## feorag

I've really no idea how it works - we are a 'not for profit' organisation, so different to a charity - we have an IPS number which means we are an "industrial and provident society" :roll:

Apparently that means we're classed as a business conducted for the benefit of the community.

Do you know we found out at the end of last year that a stall had been set up at a local town market on market day purporting to be us!!! They had photos of our animals which they'd obviously pinched from our website and they were there collecting money for nearly 3 months for themselves :bash: before someone mentioned to Kim that they'd been there and seen us collecting and she looked into it, because we hadn't!!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

My latest knitting 'commission'

Two little jumpers for the baldy-ish critter on the right! Isn't she cute?? :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I wants both of those kitties, Eileen!!! It's like they stuck their fingers in light sockets!!!!


----------



## feorag

:roll2: I think she's just so purrty!! I love her calico markings!!!

Bet Shell and Sophie do too!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I've no doubt!! *lol* The other one looks like he's got jammies on!


----------



## Shell195

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute babies, to save you knitting a jumper Eileen I will just take her off the owners hands:flrt:


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> I've really no idea how it works - we are a 'not for profit' organisation, so different to a charity - we have an IPS number which means we are an "industrial and provident society" :roll:
> 
> Apparently that means we're classed as a business conducted for the benefit of the community.
> 
> Do you know we found out at the end of last year that a stall had been set up at a local town market on market day purporting to be us!!! They had photos of our animals which they'd obviously pinched from our website and they were there collecting money for nearly 3 months for themselves :bash: before someone mentioned to Kim that they'd been there and seen us collecting and she looked into it, because we hadn't!!! :gasp:


blimey! that's awful!

Well I've done a load of searching and as far as I can see I don't need to be a charity as long as I don't use the word charity or charitable. I imagine tax would only be an issue if I was getting massive donations, and I'm expecting more like the odd quid here and there so fingers crossed! 



feorag said:


> My latest knitting 'commission'
> 
> Two little jumpers for the baldy-ish critter on the right! Isn't she cute?? :flrt:
> 
> image


aww bless them :flrt: What colours will the jumpers be?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute babies, to save you knitting a jumper Eileen I will just take her off the owners hands:flrt:


Knew you would! :2thumb:



ukphd said:


> aww bless them :flrt: What colours will the jumpers be?


It's only for the little one cos she hasn't got a lot of fur and she wants a pink lacey one and a lilac fairisle one! :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Roxy hates the flash so photos are a little pants


----------



## ami_j

has one of them got a ginger patch jake? one on the bottom in the close up of them all


----------



## _jake_

Yeh thats the one, IRL it's a little darker and looks just like the black hat one, but ginge.

Also in last picture, the blanket is what she gave birth on, it's not actually that dirty haha!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've really no idea how it works - we are a 'not for profit' organisation, so different to a charity - we have an IPS number which means we are an "industrial and provident society" :roll:
> 
> Apparently that means we're classed as a business conducted for the benefit of the community.
> 
> Do you know we found out at the end of last year that a stall had been set up at a local town market on market day purporting to be us!!! They had photos of our animals which they'd obviously pinched from our website and they were there collecting money for nearly 3 months for themselves :bash: before someone mentioned to Kim that they'd been there and seen us collecting and she looked into it, because we hadn't!!! :gasp:


 

:gasp: I missed this, that is disgusting:devil: Couldnt the police do anything?


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Roxy hates the flash so photos are a little pants
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Very pretty kittens and Roxy looks like a very happy and contented mummy:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Jaiiiiiiiiiii

Is this really a chinese hammy as mine is quite small and slim with a longish tail and this one looks more like a Syrian

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...sifieds/645266-possible-sale-some-my-pet.html


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jaiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Is this really a chinese hammy as mine is quite small and slim with a longish tail and this one looks more like a Syrian
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...sifieds/645266-possible-sale-some-my-pet.html


looks like a russiah dwarf to me , or a very fat chinese lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> looks like a russiah dwarf to me , or a very fat chinese lol


 
My chinese looks more like a small mouse, quite long in the body and moves like greased lightening. I just wondered if mine was broken:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My chinese looks more like a small mouse, quite long in the body and moves like greased lightening. I just wondered if mine was broken:lol2:


lol thats how they are meant to be , long and thin with a long tail


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> lol thats how they are meant to be , long and thin with a long tail


 
Thats ok then as mine looks nothing like that persons chinese hammy:lol2:


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> Yeh thats the one, IRL it's a little darker and looks just like the black hat one, but ginge.
> 
> Also in last picture, the blanket is what she gave birth on, it's not actually that dirty haha!


That looks a beautifully balanced litter - they all look very similar in size and weight, which is excellent.

All my first kitten photos are taken on bloody blankets - I think it's best not to change the bedding for 2-3 days as the queen and the kittens need that familiar smell around them to help them to bond and settle. After that I would change it every 1-2 days depending on soiling.



Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I missed this, that is disgusting:devil: Couldnt the police do anything?


Apparently not because no-one knows who they were!! We didn't find out until after the market had closed for the winter, but Kim spoke to the market organiser and they said that the people said they were raising money for the Sanctuary, so he gave them a free stall! :gasp: :bash:, so they didn't even pay to rent the stall and anything they made presumably went straight into their pockets, because we've received no donations from anyone claiming to have raised it at that market.

Kim's going to wait until the Saturday market starts again and go and see if they're there, but of course the market inspector now knows they were bogus if they try to book again this year. :bash:


----------



## _jake_

Thanks Eileen, Roxy is doing great!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Wow, so much has happened since I last checked in!
> 
> Jake - congrats on the kittens... wanna see some photos :whistling2:
> 
> Eileen - how was the CBBC thing? Is it available anywhere else?
> 
> 
> I've been at the gym this morning and need to do some work now  at least it's miserable out so I'm not tempted to go off for a walk or anything!
> 
> 
> I need to ask some more advice from you all (sorry - I seem to always be asking for help!) :blush:
> 
> I don't know whether any of you can help but I know many of your run/have run/work in charities/sanctuaries so you may know...
> I want to try to find a way to bring in some donations to help the work I do in Indonesia (with wild primates and local people). A friend has suggested putting a link on her website to mine (which isn't properly done yet!) with a "just giving" type of link so people could donate if they wanted to. I am just wondering how this works in terms of whether I need to be registered as a charity or something. I've checked the charity commission website but can't really see much that matches the situation I'm in. I go out to indo and I work with local communities. I do research but I also do things like education projects, working with local communities on crop management plans, surveying the macaques to feed into conservation plans etc. I don't want to just give the money to another charity as I've seen first hand that the money just doesn't get where it needs to go, so I want to do this myself. I just can't work out how I do it so it's legal etc.
> 
> I don't know if anyone can help but I'd be really grateful for any advice


Nancy, are you on facebook? If so, start a group on there about the charity work :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Roxy hates the flash so photos are a little pants
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They're gorgeous Jake :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Well that's bed time for me folks - sorry Colin, nothing personal as you've just arrived :lol2: but I'm off to my bed!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well that's bed time for me folks - sorry Colin, nothing personal as you've just arrived :lol2: but I'm off to my bed!


 

Night Eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well that's bed time for me folks - sorry Colin, nothing personal as you've just arrived :lol2: but I'm off to my bed!


Yeah yeah Eileen, you'll tell me anything :whistling2:

:lol2:
Goodnight hun x


----------



## feorag

:gasp: What happened to the night shift?? :gasp:

I can't believe I've just come on now at nearly 2 in the afternoon and there are only 2 posts since I went to bed last night! :gasp:

Another cloudy miserable day here, so not doing anything, but as nothing constructive got done yesterday there are still a load of jobs to do here!


----------



## ukphd

_jake_ said:


> Roxy hates the flash so photos are a little pants
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aww they're so cute :flrt::flrt: I love the one with the little black hat on  and mum is gorgeous (I've got such a soft spot for torties  )



Zoo-Man said:


> Nancy, are you on facebook? If so, start a group on there about the charity work :2thumb:


I'm a bit averse to facebook actually.... :blush:
It's mainly cos of my job - as a university lecturer (which is why I get to go and do research and work in indo). I know I can keep most things private but I just have to be a bit careful about students etc. Also lots of students have set up really horrid groups on facebook about certain lecturers and I really just don't want to know if there's something like that about me! Rather be blissfully ignorant! :2thumb: I should venture over the the darkside though I guess 


My OH has decided to remove all the plaster off one of the walls to expose the brickwork... he started yesterday on the living room wall, only to discover a big section of breeze blocks where they've obviously filled an old window or door... so he then moved to the wall next to the stairs... I returned from the gym this morning to a house FILLED with plaster dust! Typical man - put a dustsheet where he was working but no where else?!? so whole house is covered in white dust now.... bless him and his little projects....


----------



## catastrophyrat

:flrt:lovely kitties Jake -now I've gone all maternal in a cat way:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

They are so cute, Jake!!!!! So much white!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I've just done a re-introduction and so far so good.

I decided to wait until Elise and family had gone and I had the time to concentrate on the rattie boys.

So I cleaned and disinfected both cages, but only assembled the big one with new hammocks etc. The I took them all upstairs to the bathroom and started all over again. :roll:

I bathed Wee Jeemy first, dried him and then put him in a folded towel beside me, then I bathed Dougal, dried him and lifted the top of the towel so he could see Jeemy and he toddled in. Then I went for the big one :lol: and bathed Hamish, dried him, opened the towel and he just toddled in beside the 2 youngsters without any problem and finally Angus, who didn't have a problem with the youngster anyway.

Then I sat down with a cup of tea and a biscuit and opened out the towel and left them to explore - I saw no aggression or threatening behaviour at all, so after half an hour I brought them all downstairs in the towel and set them free in the living room. At the minute the older boys are a tad confused because their cage isn't in the right place, but I've just left them to mooch around and go in and out of the cage.

I'm going downstairs now and whoever isn't in the cage, I'm about to put in, cos I'm sure they'll be ready for a nap by now and it seems a good time to put them all in together and see what happens.

If there is no visual animosity, then I'm going to leave them together overnight and see what happens, would you agree with that any and all of you rat experienced people on here?


----------



## catastrophyrat

yes Eileen sounds good ust keep an eye or rather ear out as you'll hear the squeaks if trouble starts
good luck 
behave boys or else :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like everything's going well so far, Eileen!!


----------



## Shell195

Evening all.Ive been to the sanctuary alld ay and due to getting up late I had no time to come on here this morning.

How are the ratty boys getting on Eileen?


----------



## _jake_

Thanks for the comments Jen, UKPH and the other I forgot (sorry). Suprising the amount of people who have said they want Roxy other the kitties lol!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> How are the ratty boys getting on Eileen?


Well I put them all in the cage together and deliberately put Hamish beside one of the 3 tier hammocks that he really like and he went in there. About an hour later Dougal climbed on top of the hammock and tried to get in with Hamish, whereupon Hamish started squeaking like a good 'un and basically pushed Dougal out, so Dougal climbed in one of the other hammocks with Angus and was fine.

So I don't know whether Hamish is being overly cautious or is not prepared to forgive and forget, because he and Angus just never have a cross word.

So I'm still thinking of leaving them overnight and then checking them all out tomorrow - if I see any signs of small claw injuries I will assume their establishing their hierarchy, but if there is any serious scratches, then I guess I'll have to take the older boys out again and put them back in the smaller cage.

What d'ya think?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well I put them all in the cage together and deliberately put Hamish beside one of the 3 tier hammocks that he really like and he went in there. About an hour later Dougal climbed on top of the hammock and tried to get in with Hamish, whereupon Hamish started squeaking like a good 'un and basically pushed Dougal out, so Dougal climbed in one of the other hammocks with Angus and was fine.
> 
> So I don't know whether Hamish is being overly cautious or is not prepared to forgive and forget, because he and Angus just never have a cross word.
> 
> So I'm still thinking of leaving them overnight and then checking them all out tomorrow - if I see any signs of small claw injuries I will assume their establishing their hierarchy, but if there is any serious scratches, then I guess I'll have to take the older boys out again and put them back in the smaller cage.
> 
> What d'ya think?


if they arent flying at each other , be worth giving them chance to sort things out. I would of free ranged a few times before putting them back in the same cage ,but if they havent been attacking then i would say you would be fine. When i moved Taz back into the bottom of the explorer Dylan flew at him in a rage, but now they get along, they are both entire too...theres still the odd spat but its mostly Dylan having a squeak and neither have a scratc on them lol


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like things are going well, Eileen.... they need to work things out between themselves.

Earlier tonight, I fainted... Thought it was a low blood sugar (as a matter of fact, the last thing I remember is asking Gary to get me chocolate and then the next thing I know he's picking me up to carry me to bed), but after getting going, my BS wasn't low. I fell on the ceramic cat bowl in the bathroom and hit my head on the sink. The worst bit is the cat bowl, though..... I have a huge bowl shaped bruise growing on my a$$ that has gone hard and my whole leg hurts.  Don't know what's wrong with me, though.... Now I feel fine (except for the leg and a bit of a fuzzy head)....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Sounds like things are going well, Eileen.... they need to work things out between themselves.
> 
> Earlier tonight, I fainted... Thought it was a low blood sugar (as a matter of fact, the last thing I remember is asking Gary to get me chocolate and then the next thing I know he's picking me up to carry me to bed), but after getting going, my BS wasn't low. I fell on the ceramic cat bowl in the bathroom and hit my head on the sink. The worst bit is the cat bowl, though..... I have a huge bowl shaped bruise growing on my a$$ that has gone hard and my whole leg hurts.  Don't know what's wrong with me, though.... Now I feel fine (except for the leg and a bit of a fuzzy head)....


 
I hope you are ok :gasp: Could you be pregnant :hmm:


----------



## Amalthea

That's what Mom said...... I'm definitely not celibate, so it's always a possibility, even though I still have my implant in. I did actually think I may have been last month, cuz my boobs were sore and big, but then a period showed up (although, a couple days late... and not normal as a whole.... longer and not painful) *shrugs*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Could you be pregnant :hmm:


I wondered that too Jen? I hope it's nothing serious, whatever it is.

Well everything seems to be OK downstairs - at one point I was watching and Hamish was sitting on the floor of the cage and Wee Jeemy slowly went up to him and then turned his back, Hamish looked at him for a minute and then walked away into the litter tray - was that Jeemy admitting subservience?? I'm afraid I'm not well up on rat body language, but it appears to me that by turning its back to an opponent it would make a rat vulnerable to attack???


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I wondered that too Jen? I hope it's nothing serious, whatever it is.
> 
> Well everything seems to be OK downstairs - at one point I was watching and Hamish was sitting on the floor of the cage and Wee Jeemy slowly went up to him and then turned his back, Hamish looked at him for a minute and then walked away into the litter tray - was that Jeemy admitting subservience?? I'm afraid I'm not well up on rat body language, but it appears to me that by turning its back to an opponent it would make a rat vulnerable to attack???


when he turned did he turn sidewise to shove? normally they go sidewise and kick and shove


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That's what Mom said...... I'm definitely not celibate, so it's always a possibility, even though I still have my implant in. I did actually think I may have been last month, cuz my boobs were sore and big, but then a period showed up (although, a couple days late... and not normal as a whole.... longer and not painful) *shrugs*


 

When I was pregnant first time round I had light periods the whole time:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> When I was pregnant first time round I had light periods the whole time:whistling2:


 
That is just not fair!!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> when he turned did he turn sidewise to shove? normally they go sidewise and kick and shove


I suppose he did, yes, kind of shoved his backside in Hamish's face and Hamish just looked and walked away.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I suppose he did, yes, kind of shoved his backside in Hamish's face and Hamish just looked and walked away.


yeah that was jeemy being dominant, though if hamish sidled off and jeemy left it it sounfs like both are happy with the ranking so far


----------



## feorag

I thought I remembered you telling me that, but wasn't sure because it seemed like they were opening up to being attacked.

Well I've left them alone for the night and we'll see what we find. It only seems to be Hamish who is troubled by the other two, Angus seems to manage fine with them, but if I have to separate them again, then I imagine it will be permanent and if Angus goes first, then that's gonna leave Hamish on his own, which is what I was trying to avoid.

Well that's me off to bed now, but I've just been sent this video, which I thought was pretty amazing YouTube - How to Snuggle on the beach


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I thought I remembered you telling me that, but wasn't sure because it seemed like they were opening up to being attacked.
> 
> Well I've left them alone for the night and we'll see what we find. It only seems to be Hamish who is troubled by the other two, Angus seems to manage fine with them, but if I have to separate them again, then I imagine it will be permanent and if Angus goes first, then that's gonna leave Hamish on his own, which is what I was trying to avoid.
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now, but I've just been sent this video, which I thought was pretty amazing YouTube - How to Snuggle on the beach


they will sort it out  night


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> looks like a russiah dwarf to me , or a very fat chinese lol


thats what i thought it was to looks nothing like a chinese


jaime guess what i got


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> thats what i thought it was to looks nothing like a chinese
> 
> 
> jaime guess what i got


what do you have


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> what do you have


a celebii


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> a celebii


ooh cool


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> a celebii


Keep putting the cream on Tom!

Seriously, whats a celebii?


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ooh cool


i actually got two one for silver and one for pearl, had a little play with it and played the part it unlocks on silver, has a strange move set. they where giving them away in game. also got to have a little play on black and white looks quite good


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i actually got two one for silver and one for pearl, had a little play with it and played the part it unlocks on silver, has a strange move set. they where giving them away in game. also got to have a little play on black and white looks quite good


you reminded me to buy a new gameshark..ta lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Keep putting the cream on Tom!
> 
> Seriously, whats a celebii?


celebi


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> you reminded me to buy a new gameshark..ta lol


is that the cheat cartridge


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> is that the cheat cartridge


yup. amazing it is


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> yup. amazing it is


i've been tempted to get one but been worried incase it ruins the game how do they work


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i've been tempted to get one but been worried incase it ruins the game how do they work


ive used one for colour, gba and ds and its never ruined my game, it just manipulates the code


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> celebi
> 
> image


Picture isn't showing for me, but Im taking it that its a game console


----------



## Zoo-Man

Heres a couple of pics of me & Timone the Meerkay, from our visit to Sallies yesterday.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Heres a couple of pics of me & Timone the Meerkay, from our visit to Sallies yesterday.
> 
> image
> 
> image


none with clark, i guess he didn't approve

celebi is a pokemon coll


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> none with clark, i guess he didn't approve


No pics of Clark, but I'll leave him to tell you what he thought about Meerkats............. :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IAN!!! :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

*Happy Birthday, Ian!!!!!  Hope it's a good'un!!!!!*


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IAN!!

I'm just away downstairs now to see how the boys got on overnight - fingers crossed they were all fine!


----------



## Amalthea

Everything's crossed for you (and the boys) here


----------



## tomwilson

happy birthday ian



eileen i hope the boys are ok


----------



## punky_jen

Hiya all, 

And happy birthday Ian


----------



## Amalthea

Well, it seems I don't do things by half.... We have to replace the piping and drain for the sink after my head hit it last night. And I feel like I've had the crap beat out of me by a cat bowl.........


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> Hiya all,


Hi stranger! Have you been lurking? :lol2: 


Amalthea said:


> Well, it seems I don't do things by half.... We have to replace the piping and drain for the sink after my head hit it last night. And I feel like I've had the crap beat out of me by a cat bowl.........


:gasp: Bloody Hell Jen!! :gasp: You must have really fallen hard to do that sort of damage! 

Well I went downstairs and Angus, Dougal and Wee Jeemy were all squashed in the 3 tier hammock (they really so *love* those hammocks) and Hamish was down on the floor in the wee/eat/sleep litter tray, which is quite normal for him. I got him out and gave him the 'once over' and couldn't find any cuts or scratches, so although I'm not building up my hopes too much, it does look a bit encouraging! :2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> Hi stranger! Have you been lurking? :lol2:
> :gasp: Bloody Hell Jen!! :gasp: You must have really fallen hard to do that sort of damage!
> 
> Well I went downstairs and Angus, Dougal and Wee Jeemy were all squashed in the 3 tier hammock (they really so *love* those hammocks) and Hamish was down on the floor in the wee/eat/sleep litter tray, which is quite normal for him. I got him out and gave him the 'once over' and couldn't find any cuts or scratches, so although I'm not building up my hopes too much, it does look a bit encouraging! :2thumb:


Its been a really bad few months hun, but things are looking back on track now, I hope.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I feel like I fell hard!

Sounds VERY promising with the boys, Eileen!!!


----------



## Shell195

Hello, I was up at 9 but having Steves friend staying over until Wednesday makes it awkward to get on here in the morning.
Ive been to Asda and made Shepherds pie for tea tonight.

Eileen glad the ratlets are behaving and I hope you recover soon Jen.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY IAN XXX*


----------



## ukphd

Hi Everyone


Happy Birthday Ian!  


I'm working from home today but can't get in the swing of it... might go out for a walk but it's miserable weather here...


----------



## Shell195

Ive never known it so quiet on here:gasp:


----------



## ukphd

*tumble weed blows across the thread*


----------



## feorag

Me been downstairs catching up on last weeks 2 episodes of "Outcasts" I'm a sad person you know! :lol2:

Here, keep yourself amused for a while!!! Toren van beren Move your cursor over any of the bears, no need to click, just move it.


----------



## ami_j

one of my facebook friends posted this , i thought you guys would like it lol


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG that is incredible - a chi as small as a rat - what a fabulous photograph!!! :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ive spent most of tonight redressing the chinnies foot, we put a dressing on and he takes it off:bash: 4 times it been off now and its getting very boring. It looks so much better today and I need it to stay like that, if he takes it off again then Im going to drop him at the vets tomorrow and let them redress it, he only needs to keep one on until Thursday then hes back to the vets to have it checked.
Cinders has been put back in her cage in disgrace as she managed to climb the front of one of the rat cages and was running round on top of the hamster whos cage is up there :gasp: Im going to get some clear plastic and fix it to the front a foot high then she cant do it again.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image
> 
> one of my facebook friends posted this , i thought you guys would like it lol


 

Awwww, what a pair of cuties:flrt:


That teddybear thing is driving me mad *lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image
> 
> one of my facebook friends posted this , i thought you guys would like it lol


Aww Jai, thats sweet! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

What a cute pic!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive spent most of tonight redressing the chinnies foot, we put a dressing on and he takes it off:bash: 4 times it been off now and its getting very boring. It looks so much better today and I need it to stay like that, if he takes it off again then Im going to drop him at the vets tomorrow and let them redress it, he only needs to keep one on until Thursday then hes back to the vets to have it checked.
> Cinders has been put back in her cage in disgrace as she managed to climb the front of one of the rat cages and was running round on top of the hamster whos cage is up there :gasp: Im going to get some clear plastic and fix it to the front a foot high then she cant do it again.


Are you turning grey yet? :lol2:

Well things are still running along fairly smoothly. Hamish has been in the litter tray all night and there's been a bit of running around, especially when I put our chicken bones from tea in and then half a loaf of brown bread with sunflower seeds - they all had a chew at that. There was a bit of squeaking went on at one stage, but that was all.

When I looked at them to say good night Hamish was in the litter tray and Wee Jeemy was in with him :gasp: I don't know whether that's good or bad - couldn't make up my mind whether he was having a cuddle or blocking him in! :gasp: but no scratches as yet.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *Are you turning grey yet?* :lol2:
> 
> Well things are still running along fairly smoothly. Hamish has been in the litter tray all night and there's been a bit of running around, especially when I put our chicken bones from tea in and then half a loaf of brown bread with sunflower seeds - they all had a chew at that. There was a bit of squeaking went on at one stage, but that was all.
> 
> When I looked at them to say good night Hamish was in the litter tray and Wee Jeemy was in with him :gasp: I don't know whether that's good or bad - couldn't make up my mind whether he was having a cuddle or blocking him in! :gasp: but no scratches as yet.


 

At this rate my hair will be falling out:bash:


----------



## feorag

I wouldn't be surprised! :lol2:

Well that's me off to bed now, my visiting duties over with for the week - got 2 days off and then childminding on Thursday and money raising on Friday, so haven't decided whether I shall just be lazy and stay in, or whether I might have a wander out one day.


----------



## Amalthea

Been so quiet!!!!

I took a pregnancy test this morning, and it said nope.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Been so quiet!!!!
> 
> I took a pregnancy test this morning, and it said nope.


 

I think you should go see the doctor! You need to know whats going on
I was 2 months pregnant before my test showed positive:whistling2:

I think Eileen is having a lie in


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I think you should go see the doctor! You need to know whats going on
> I was 2 months pregnant before my test showed positive:whistling2:
> 
> I think Eileen is having a lie in


haha my mum had two or three negatives with me , knocked her for six a bit when she got a positive :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I freaking hate doctors, though *lol* The pharmacist said it's likely from the hot bath.... Sound plausible?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I freaking hate doctors, though *lol* The pharmacist said it's likely from the hot bath.... Sound plausible?


yeah its possible , if you were already a bit off , hot baths can mess with your temp/blood pressure


----------



## CE1985F

Hi guys!

Take a look! Colin's unwanted Xmas present from me!!!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...life-mammals-life-cold-blood.html#post7828768


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> yeah its possible , if you were already a bit off , hot baths can mess with your temp/blood pressure


 

Yes it can, especially if you are prone to dizziness.


I just knew I was pregnant, even when the doctors test said not, twice:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Will see how I am for a bit..... See if this month's period is back to normal.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Yes it can, especially if you are prone to dizziness.
> 
> 
> I just knew I was pregnant, even when the doctors test said not, twice:lol2:


was same with my mum lol , what year was it, might of been a batch of dodgy tests :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Yes it can, especially if you are prone to dizziness.
> 
> 
> I just knew I was pregnant, even when the doctors test said not, twice:lol2:


My mum didn't know she was pregnant with my sister untill she went into labour! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> was same with my mum lol , what year was it, might of been a batch of dodgy tests :lol2:


 
1987:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> My mum didn't know she was pregnant with my sister untill she went into labour! :gasp:


 
I was in the hospital with a girl that happened to:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> 1987:gasp:


lol i reckon its isolated , was 85 with me


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Take a look! Colin's unwanted Xmas present from me!!!!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...life-mammals-life-cold-blood.html#post7828768


the ungratefull sod, life in cold blood is one of the best series out there, can't help though as i already have these in my collection sorry clark


----------



## Nix

Zoo-Man said:


> Heres a couple of pics of me & Timone the Meerkay, from our visit to Sallies yesterday.
> 
> image
> 
> image


You were lucky, you didn't get his nose in your ear for most of the day!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think Eileen is having a lie in


I've been out all day! But I posted first thing (well first thing for me, being about 9:45am :lol but it's not there, so it must have been another one of my senior moments when I preview and then think I've posted and go onto another thread! :roll:



Amalthea said:


> I freaking hate doctors, though *lol* The pharmacist said it's likely from the hot bath.... Sound plausible?


As Shell says if you had the water very hot, it could well have been.

You're all lucky there were pregnancy tests, cos there was nowt like that back in the early 70's when I had mine, unless you were prepared to go to a lab and pay a fortune for it. I knew John and I had made an "error of judgement" :lol: on our honeymoon and just knew I was going to be pregnant, so when I missed my first period I went to the doctor and he wouldn't even examine me - told me to come back after I'd missed my second and he'd confirm it! :bash: Nowadays you can find out within days!

I've been up to my fav wool shops in Alnwick (apart from Fenwick and John Lewis in Newcastle) wool shops are few and far betwen nowadays. Parked up went to both shops, bought wool - more than I need, but hey........ Then I drove out towards the hills, parked up at the top of the hill out of Alnwick and walked Skye all the way back into town, around the town, through the town gate and back up the hill - was well pooped going back up the hill my pulse was racing and I was sweating like a good 'un.

Then I went to Barter Books to see if they had any books by my fav authors cos my account is in credit, but they hadn't. So I had a Northumbrian Welsh Rarebit and a cup of coffee and it was bloody delicious!

Then back here for my docs appointment at 3:00, pick up a prescription and home - so a very enjoyable and busy day!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> You were lucky, you didn't get his nose in your ear for most of the day!


D'oh, just realised I wrote 'Meerkay' instead of Meerkat! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ctures/654246-diesels-pressy.html#post7831332

Sounds like you've had a busy day, Eileen!!!


----------



## ami_j

my god , i need to move out of sheffield 
'Fantastic Pets' or devil dogs? - Sheffield Forum


----------



## Shell195

Fed up tonight as Ronnie one of my 2 Berkie boys has a huge lump, I thought I felt it the other day(not as big) but tonight its very noticable, its under his backleg. It isnt bothering him but its an irregular shape and very hard(triangular) so hes off to the vets on Thursday. I think hes coming up 2 years old now


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> my god , i need to move out of sheffield
> 'Fantastic Pets' or devil dogs? - Sheffield Forum


 
Oh dear!


----------



## Amalthea

*shakes head at Jai's link*

Poor Ronnie  Maybe the vet will give good news on treatment.....


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Fed up tonight as Ronnie one of my 2 Berkie boys has a huge lump, I thought I felt it the other day(not as big) but tonight its very noticable, its under his backleg. It isnt bothering him but its an irregular shape and very hard(triangular) so hes off to the vets on Thursday. I think hes coming up 2 years old now


bless him  
my Lolas got a lump , she will be two and a half next month, when it gets to the point its getting rubbed she will be going to the vet. thats if her weak hind legs or current infection dont get her first


Shell195 said:


> Oh dear!


im probably not going to go on there anymore, most of the nice people have moved on due to the idiots. there was a thread the other day where someone wanted a spynx and someones like WHY do you want one like its there business.. i referred them over here btw, to you , dno if they have joined or pmed you. another thread, someone wanting a free ot cheap kitten EVERYONE piling on her that if it was free would she pay vets bills just having a right go , not giving her chance to explain. makes me so mad they way they assume


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *shakes head at Jai's link*
> 
> Poor Ronnie  Maybe the vet will give good news on treatment.....


im not condoning what the dogs did by far , but to slate all bullbreeds...nonsense


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> bless him
> my Lolas got a lump , she will be two and a half next month, when it gets to the point its getting rubbed she will be going to the vet. thats if her weak hind legs or current infection dont get her first
> 
> im probably not going to go on there anymore, most of the nice people have moved on due to the idiots. there was a thread the other day where someone wanted a spynx and someones like WHY do you want one like its there business.. i referred them over here btw, to you , dno if they have joined or pmed you. another thread, someone wanting a free ot cheap kitten EVERYONE piling on her that if it was free would she pay vets bills just having a right go , not giving her chance to explain. makes me so mad they way they assume


 

Ive had no pm off them up to now. I amazes me how bully`s get everywhere:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive had no pm off them up to now. I amazes me how bully`s get everywhere:bash:


and other dogs are mysteriously left out
what amazes me even more is that the woman having it out with me , throwing around insults , knows it was a pitbull that attacked her dog but needs a guide dog...


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> and other dogs are mysteriously left out
> what amazes me even more is that the woman having it out with me , throwing around insults , knows it was a pitbull that attacked her dog but needs a guide dog...


 
Didnt you know that pitbulls sound different to other breeds:whistling2:


I used to go on Preloved forums but the people are evil and its their way or no way:devil:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Didnt you know that pitbulls sound different to other breeds:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I used to go on Preloved forums but the people are evil and its their way or no way:devil:


:lol2:

tbf on the thread i say many times that im sorry it attacked her dog and i hoped it was taken away and the owners prosecuted. but no she decended into personal attacks yet her bassett hound did a runner half hour to the shops and had to be chased...beggars belief


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> tbf on the thread i say many times that im sorry it attacked her dog and i hoped it was taken away and the owners prosecuted. but no she decended into personal attacks yet her bassett hound did a runner half hour to the shops and had to be chased...beggars belief


 

There is no telling some people:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> There is no telling some people:bash:


nope...lol im reading another thread on another forum thats making me laugh, and wonder if i should be calling Atari follically challenged not bald:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ctures/654246-diesels-pressy.html#post7831332
> 
> Sounds like you've had a busy day, Eileen!!!


Aw bless him - he looks like he's really enjoying that.

And yes I did have a busy day and thoroughly enjoyed all of it.



Shell195 said:


> Fed up tonight as Ronnie one of my 2 Berkie boys has a huge lump, I thought I felt it the other day(not as big) but tonight its very noticable, its under his backleg. It isnt bothering him but its an irregular shape and very hard(triangular) so hes off to the vets on Thursday. I think hes coming up 2 years old now


Oh dear Shell - not so good news there - hopefully it's nothing too horrible. :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, it sounds like you had a lovely day:2thumb:

I have a horrible feeling the rats lump is a nasty one :devil:


----------



## ami_j

if hes male and its come up quickly i would be inclined to say abcess shell... is it in his groin? and does he have any other lumps on the other side , around his arms or swelling on the neck?


----------



## feorag

I was hoping it might be the same as Dougal's rather than a tumour??

Dougal's by the way is now almost totally healed - all he has left is a little pink line just over a quarter of an inch long, which is excellent considering he had a hole that was just a little bit less than an inch in diameter.


----------



## Shell195

The lump is a sort of flattened triangular shape, no heat, no wounds and its attached to the top of his inner thigh. Its also very hard and not painful, I cant find any other swelling anywhere.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> The lump is a sort of flattened triangular shape, no heat, no wounds and its attached to the top of his inner thigh. Its also very hard and not painful, I cant find any other swelling anywhere.


bless him , fingers crossed for the vets tomorrow


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> I was in the hospital with a girl that happened to:lol2:


This was in Preston in 1989!


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> This was in Preston in 1989!


Wrong area and year:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The lump is a sort of flattened triangular shape, no heat, no wounds and its attached to the top of his inner thigh. Its also very hard and not painful, I cant find any other swelling anywhere.


I so hope it isn't. Dougal's was a really big lump and quite hard and he showed no sign of discomfort considering it was a big lump of puss, which amazed me cos when I had the abscess inside my bicep muscle I was in absolute agony - I couldn't even lie down it was so painful I had to be propped up in bed!!!

That's why I didn't think it could be an abscess.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I so hope it isn't. Dougal's was a really big lump and quite hard and he showed no sign of discomfort considering it was a big lump of puss, which amazed me cos when I had the abscess inside my bicep muscle I was in absolute agony - I couldn't even lie down it was so painful I had to be propped up in bed!!!
> 
> That's why I didn't think it could be an abscess.


 
Fingers crossed then but I must say if it is an abscess it means our rats are following the same paths too:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed then but I must say if it is an abscess it means our rats are following the same paths too:gasp:


I know I shouldn't laugh, but that really made me chuckle!!! :whistling2::blush:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed then but I must say if it is an abscess it means our rats are following the same paths too:gasp:


:gasp:



Amalthea said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh, but that really made me chuckle!!! :whistling2::blush:


I nearly spewed my tea out over the keyboard! :lol2:

Ooh, forgot to say I was searching on the internet for a xl sputnik and got the best bargain through Fuzzbutts. While browing their site I found the rat boredom buster,but it was out of stock. So I started searching for one. It was £3.95 on Fuzzbutts, but I would have had to pay postage on top if I ordered it from there in the future. I found it on a few sites, including ebay but no cheaper with the postage, even found some for £2.99, but the postage was about £4, then I found one on a site for £2.89 with free postage! :2thumb: I'll have 2 of those please! :lol2:

I love a bargain.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :gasp:
> 
> I nearly spewed my tea out over the keyboard! :lol2:
> 
> Ooh, forgot to say I was searching on the internet for a xl sputnik and got the best bargain through Fuzzbutts. While browing their site I found the rat boredom buster,but it was out of stock. So I started searching for one. It was £3.95 on Fuzzbutts, but I would have had to pay postage on top if I ordered it from there in the future. I found it on a few sites, including ebay but no cheaper with the postage, even found some for £2.99, but the postage was about £4, then I found one on a site for £2.89 with free postage! :2thumb: I'll have 2 of those please! :lol2:
> 
> I love a bargain.


ohohohwhere


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya people of the night!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> ohohohwhere


There you go Bestpet Store - Small Animal Toys Actually it was only £2.82!! It says on their home page that postage is free if you spend £25, but I only bought 2 of those toys and no postage came up so I paid!



Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya people of the night!


Hiya Colin - I'm not a people of the night - I'm away to my bed in a minute - no sooner do you come on here, than I ssip off! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya people of the night!


hey col


eileen i cans nots finds sputnik


----------



## feorag

Oops, I thought you mean where did I find the boredom buster so cheaply.

The sputnik I bought on Fuzzbutts here Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks, chinchilla hammocks and unique cage furniture. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!! I also bought myself some new hammock hooks from them cos they're cheaper than anywhere else that I've found them too! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

anyone know why Roxy doesn't get 'high' from Catnip. Maybe shes smoking it wrong?:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oops, I thought you mean where did I find the boredom buster so cheaply.
> 
> The sputnik I bought on Fuzzbutts here Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks, chinchilla hammocks and unique cage furniture. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!! I also bought myself some new hammock hooks from them cos they're cheaper than anywhere else that I've found them too! :2thumb:


ooooo ok lol ta 
i want like 60 quids worth of stuff from her:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> anyone know why Roxy doesn't get 'high' from Catnip. Maybe shes smoking it wrong?:gasp:


might be a torty thing , it didnt effect Spike either


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> anyone know why Roxy doesn't get 'high' from Catnip. Maybe shes smoking it wrong?:gasp:


Not all cats react to catnip, it's a genetic thing Jake. Everything in my house loves it cos my first breeding queen did! 



ami_j said:


> ooooo ok lol ta
> i want like 60 quids worth of stuff from her:lol2:


I'm just trying to give my Hamish lots of places to hide and do his Greta Garbo (I vant to be alone) bit.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Not all cats react to catnip, it's a genetic thing Jake. Everything in my house loves it cos my first breeding queen did!
> 
> I'm just trying to give my Hamish lots of places to hide and do his Greta Garbo (I vant to be alone) bit.


:lol2: rats are too expensive all hail stick insects


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Hiya Colin - I'm not a people of the night - I'm away to my bed in a minute - no sooner do you come on here, than I ssip off! :roll2: PMSL!!


Ah yes, thats true Eileen. You are more crepuscular than nocturnal. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, thats true Eileen. You are more crepuscular than nocturnal. :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Damn I wanted to see roxy acting funny  never mind


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> anyone know why Roxy doesn't get 'high' from Catnip. Maybe shes smoking it wrong?:gasp:


My cats don't seem to react to catnip either


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> :lol2: rats are too expensive all hail stick insects


Yeh! A few branches of privet is all they need! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Ah yes, thats true Eileen. You are more crepuscular than nocturnal. :lol2:


Actually Colin I think I'm diurnal with a little bit of crepuscular mixed in - in other words I do daytime and dusk, but I definitely *DO NOT DO DAWN! :lol2:*


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Damn I wanted to see roxy acting funny  never mind


stop selling the bag to jonneh down the road for a tennah then :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yeh! A few branches of privet is all they need! :lol2:
> 
> Actually Colin I think I'm diurnal with a little bit of crepuscular mixed in - in other words I do daytime and dusk, but I definitely *DO NOT DO DAWN! :lol2:*


i would actually love to make a ridiculosly over done enclosure for some , with hides and stuff,,,a wheel :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> stop selling the bag to jonneh down the road for a tennah then :lol2:


Used it all myself:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yeh! A few branches of privet is all they need! :lol2:
> 
> Actually Colin I think I'm diurnal with a little bit of crepuscular mixed in - in other words I do daytime and dusk, but I definitely *DO NOT DO DAWN! :lol2:*


I want to get some stick insects to breed for marmoset treats!

Yes your right Eileen, you do avoid the dawn shift :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i would actually love to make a ridiculosly over done enclosure for some , with hides and stuff,,,a wheel :lol2:


I bought a wheel when I got my boys and they never went in it so I took it out cos it was taking up valuable space! :roll:

Jake try some fresh catnip or some of the superstrong Kowabunga catnip - if she doesn't react to that, then she's just not got the craving.

And that's me definitely off to my bed now! Goodnight everybody.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> *I want to get some stick insects to breed for marmoset treats!
> *
> Yes your right Eileen, you do avoid the dawn shift :lol2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


eileen the wheel is for the stick insects :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I bought a wheel when I got my boys and they never went in it so I took it out cos it was taking up valuable space! :roll:
> 
> Jake try some fresh catnip or some of the superstrong Kowabunga catnip - if she doesn't react to that, then she's just not got the craving.
> 
> And that's me definitely off to my bed now! Goodnight everybody.


Goodnight Eileen x



ami_j said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> eileen the wheel is for the stick insects :lol2:


Whats the :gasp: for? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I wubb stick insects :O


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight Eileen x
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the :gasp: for? :lol2:


using innocent stickies are fudz:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Monket World gave me the idea. I have seen them using stick insects as food for their smaller primates on their TV programme, so I thought maybe I should get some to breed as marmoset munch!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Monket World gave me the idea. I have seen them using stick insects as food for their smaller primates on their TV programme, so I thought maybe I should get some to breed as marmoset munch!


probably not what monkey world where trying to get across to the public :lol2: i love that they where campianing to ban private keeping of primates when they are a private collection


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> probably not what monkey world where trying to get across to the public :lol2: i love that they where campianing to ban private keeping of primates when they are a private collection


Yup! I love their work in rescuing & rehabilitating primates in need, but I do despair at their anti-private keeper attitude.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yup! I love their work in rescuing & rehabilitating primates in need, but I do despair at their anti-private keeper attitude.


do you notice something different :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> do you notice something different :whistling2:


Well Im keeping my privates thank you very much!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Im keeping my privates thank you very much!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


nah i finnaly changed my sig


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> nah i finnaly changed my sig


Oh yes, finally! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, finally! :lol2:


yes finally not finnaly:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Gggrrrrrr, Im trying to type but am getting my fingers licked by a puppy! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Gggrrrrrr, Im trying to type but am getting my fingers licked by a puppy! :devil:


i'm sure shell will take her off your hands or rather fingers


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm sure shell will take her off your hands or rather fingers


No way Jose!!! 

That Rosanna 'Im gonna open a pet shop in May' person is now wanting RFUK to have an equine section! (in the Help section) I replied saying I think there should be a sea monkey section! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> No way Jose!!!
> 
> That Rosanna 'Im gonna open a pet shop in May' person is now wanting RFUK to have an equine section! (in the Help section) I replied saying I think there should be a sea monkey section! :lol2:


THERE SHOULD!
then when i hatch mine i can post pics of them :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Click here to feed me a !
Get your own at Click Critters!

<3:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> THERE SHOULD!
> then when i hatch mine i can post pics of them :flrt:


Heres a pic of my old sea monkeys


. . .
. . . . . .
. . . . .
. . . . .
. . . . . .


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Heres a pic of my old sea monkeys
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________
> I I
> I I
> I . I
> I  . I
> I I
> I . . . I
> I I
> I I
> I . . I
> I . I
> I___________________________________________I
> 
> Can you see them in their tank?
> 
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No way Jose!!!
> 
> That Rosanna 'Im gonna open a pet shop in May' person is now wanting RFUK to have an equine section! (in the Help section) I replied saying I think there should be a sea monkey section! :lol2:


how about a geology section for advice on her pet rock



ami_j said:


> image
> Click here to feed me a !
> Get your own at Click Critters!
> 
> <3:whistling2:


done


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> how about a geology section for advice on her pet rock
> 
> 
> done


: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


D'oh, you quoted my post before I had time to edit it. The original post was of a tank made using ____________ & capital i's, with full stops as sea monkeys, but when I pressed post, it came out like the one in your quoted bit.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image
> Click here to feed me a !
> Get your own at Click Critters!
> 
> <3:whistling2:


Clicked


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> D'oh, you quoted my post before I had time to edit it. The original post was of a tank made using ____________ & capital i's, with full stops as sea monkeys, but when I pressed post, it came out like the one in your quoted bit.


it still made me laugh


----------



## Shell195

Morning  Ive been up since 8.30 due to me having a guest:bash:

I luffs puppies:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


ami_j said:


> eileen the wheel is for the stick insects :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!! I totally missed that one! :blush:



Zoo-Man said:


> Monket World gave me the idea. I have seen them using stick insects as food for their smaller primates on their TV programme, so I thought maybe I should get some to breed as marmoset munch!


When we lived lived here when the children were young Iain brought 2 home from school and they lived in a propagator in our living room (which was pretty cold most of the time cos we didn't have central heating and it was an old Victorian house with high ceilings). When we moved to Wallop in Hampshire we had central heating and it was warmer anyway. The stick insects were in the kitchen where the boiler was and they laid eggs. The eggs hatched out and for the next week or two we kept finding baby stick insects on the walls and the ceiling and the furniture! :roll:



Shell195 said:


> Morning  Ive been up since 8.30 due to me having a guest:bash:
> 
> I luffs puppies:flrt:


Ooh! Who's your visitor?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!:roll2: PMSL!!!! I totally missed that one! :blush:
> 
> When we lived lived here when the children were young Iain brought 2 home from school and they lived in a propagator in our living room (which was pretty cold most of the time cos we didn't have central heating and it was an old Victorian house with high ceilings). When we moved to Wallop in Hampshire we had central heating and it was warmer anyway. The stick insects were in the kitchen where the boiler was and they laid eggs. The eggs hatched out and for the next week or two we kept finding baby stick insects on the walls and the ceiling and the furniture! :roll:
> 
> Ooh! Who's your visitor?


Its Spencer, someone who worked with Steve but moved back to London when he split up with his wife. Hes come 
back to visit his kids, he was meant to be staying in a hotel but Steve invited him to stay here, even though I have no spare room anymore(Sophie has 2 rooms and the rodents have the other) Hes been here since Monday and goes home on Thursday. I wouldnt mind though Steve is working so I have to fit in entertaining him with everything else.

Hes sleeping on the couch which has really upset Inky one of my ferals as he sleeps in there during the night, this morning Inky had sh1t behind the chair


----------



## feorag

Oh dear! Not good then! Poor Inky!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear! Not good then! Poor Inky!


 
I knew this would happen as when we had the plasterer in Inky moved out:bash:


Men can be so inconsiderate!


ETA Ive put my ratty man on Baytril as a precaution as Im at the vets at 10 past 10 tomorrow morning.


----------



## ukphd

hello all!

I went to the cinema last night for the first time in years and saw 127 hrs.... :gasp: anyone else seen it?


----------



## Amalthea

That bites, Shell!!  Poor Inky!!

Gary is talking about having his lazy ass sister around for a couple weeks to try and sort her out (and get her away from the crowd she mixes with in Telford)....... Not really looking forward to his intervention. But, I suppose if we pick her up, she won't be able to get around and find more losers to mix with, and we don't smoke, so she won't have anything to rob off of us....... *shrugs*


----------



## feorag

I seldom ever go to the cinema Nancy -I love it and was brought up on it cos we didn't have a TV and had a choice of about 8 cinemas in walking distance, but Barry lived in the middle of nowhere and so never went as a child, so he's not that bothered about going now.

Nowadays I have to wait until I can get it on DVD most of the time.

Jen, that doesn't sound good at all! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Jo is alright in small doses, but a couple weeks of her would be NOT fun! We'd have to take time off to "entertain" her (aka: keep her out of trouble). Basically, Gary wants her to come here to get her away from her loser friends for a bit, make a CV with her, apply for jobs, and give her and his Mom a break from eachother. She's my age and still lives at home, cuz she won't hold a job (and thinks she's too good to work in a shop).


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> I seldom ever go to the cinema Nancy -I love it and was brought up on it cos we didn't have a TV and had a choice of about 8 cinemas in walking distance, but Barry lived in the middle of nowhere and so never went as a child, so he's not that bothered about going now.
> 
> Nowadays I have to wait until I can get it on DVD most of the time.
> 
> Jen, that doesn't sound good at all! :gasp:


I'm the same - think the last time I went to the cinema was a few years ago and I'd not been to the kingston cinema (where I was last night) for maybe 10 years :gasp: Was really nice though - went with 3 friends from the gym and it's the first time I've had a girls night out (I know I know, just to the cinema - how sad am I!) for years! Living in surrey, working in oxford and spending 3 - 6 months a year in indonesia isn't exactly conducive to maintaining friendships! 





Amalthea said:


> Jo is alright in small doses, but a couple weeks of her would be NOT fun! We'd have to take time off to "entertain" her (aka: keep her out of trouble). Basically, Gary wants her to come here to get her away from her loser friends for a bit, make a CV with her, apply for jobs, and give her and his Mom a break from eachother. She's my age and still lives at home, cuz she won't hold a job (and thinks she's too good to work in a shop).


Oh dear - sounds like she needs a kick up the arse (sorry!). Maybe she could volunteer somewhere - what's she interested in?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Jo is alright in small doses, but a couple weeks of her would be NOT fun! We'd have to take time off to "entertain" her (aka: keep her out of trouble). Basically, Gary wants her to come here to get her away from her loser friends for a bit, make a CV with her, apply for jobs, and give her and his Mom a break from eachother. She's my age and still lives at home, cuz she won't hold a job (and thinks she's too good to work in a shop).


 

We tried this with Steves son a few years ago, he stole my sons Nintendo ds and games and also stole money from us, the last straw was finding an Ecstacy tablet on his bedroom floor. He was obnoxious, ungrateul and very rude, he also terrorised our dogs. It was a very stressful time.


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> I'm the same - think the last time I went to the cinema was a few years ago and I'd not been to the kingston cinema (where I was last night) for maybe 10 years :gasp: Was really nice though - went with 3 friends from the gym and it's the first time I've had a girls night out (I know I know, just to the cinema - how sad am I!) for years! Living in surrey, working in oxford and spending 3 - 6 months a year in indonesia isn't exactly conducive to maintaining friendships!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear - sounds like she needs a kick up the arse (sorry!). Maybe she could volunteer somewhere - what's she interested in?


 
Our house guest lives in Kingston, Surrey


----------



## Cillah

My landlord just let herself into my house with no notice on my part. She text Martin about five minutes before she came over but he's at work so he didn't know either.

Is that ohkay here? I just want to know as it's made me feel a bit uneasy =/


----------



## Amalthea

ukphd said:


> I'm the same - think the last time I went to the cinema was a few years ago and I'd not been to the kingston cinema (where I was last night) for maybe 10 years :gasp: Was really nice though - went with 3 friends from the gym and it's the first time I've had a girls night out (I know I know, just to the cinema - how sad am I!) for years! Living in surrey, working in oxford and spending 3 - 6 months a year in indonesia isn't exactly conducive to maintaining friendships!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear - sounds like she needs a kick up the arse (sorry!). Maybe she could volunteer somewhere - what's she interested in?


We go to the movies a lot  We pay for monthly passes, so we always have something we can do, even when we're broke :lol2:

She won't volunteer...... She's got no motivation at all. She won't get out of bed to do a job she's being paid for, so getting up to do one she isn't earning anything for isn't gonna happen. She does love babies, though....



Shell195 said:


> We tried this with Steves son a few years ago, he stole my sons Nintendo ds and games and also stole money from us, the last straw was finding an Ecstacy tablet on his bedroom floor. He was obnoxious, ungrateul and very rude, he also terrorised our dogs. It was a very stressful time.


I don't THINK Jo's doing any drugs (other than cigs)..... She does rob cigs off her parents and clothes off her mom, but we don't wear the same size so should be ok there..... She does steal money off her mom, too, so we'll have to keep our wallets hidden.


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Our house guest lives in Kingston, Surrey


small world 



Amalthea said:


> We go to the movies a lot  We pay for monthly passes, so we always have something we can do, even when we're broke :lol2:
> 
> She won't volunteer...... She's got no motivation at all. She won't get out of bed to do a job she's being paid for, so getting up to do one she isn't earning anything for isn't gonna happen. She does love babies, though....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't THINK Jo's doing any drugs (other than cigs)..... She does rob cigs off her parents and clothes off her mom, but we don't wear the same size so should be ok there..... She does steal money off her mom, too, so we'll have to keep our wallets hidden.



yeah had a feeling when I typed it that volunteering wouldn't work... so she loves babies... would she want to train to work in a creche then or something?


----------



## ami_j

Eileen can i name your pond feesh?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We tried this with Steves son a few years ago, he stole my sons Nintendo ds and games and also stole money from us, the last straw was finding an Ecstacy tablet on his bedroom floor. He was obnoxious, ungrateul and very rude, he also terrorised our dogs. It was a very stressful time.


:gasp:



Cillah said:


> My landlord just let herself into my house with no notice on my part. She text Martin about five minutes before she came over but he's at work so he didn't know either.
> 
> Is that ohkay here? I just want to know as it's made me feel a bit uneasy =/


If it's written in your Tenancy Agreement, yes she can do that. Most Tenancy Agreements have a clause saying that the Landlord can inspect the property, just depends on whether it says how much notice she has to give. You need to check it over in the small print.



ami_j said:


> Eileen can i name your pond feesh?


:lol2: If you want to, there's one less now as Quasimodo died a few weeks ago. He had a name cos he had a badly crooked back! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

awwww
right14 names i will tell yoou them all when i have thought of them all lol


----------



## Amalthea

Cillah said:


> My landlord just let herself into my house with no notice on my part. She text Martin about five minutes before she came over but he's at work so he didn't know either.
> 
> Is that ohkay here? I just want to know as it's made me feel a bit uneasy =/


Sorry... Missed this earlier! I'd be ssiped off, too!!! :gasp:



ukphd said:


> yeah had a feeling when I typed it that volunteering wouldn't work... so she loves babies... would she want to train to work in a creche then or something?


No, cuz that'd take effort :whistling2: She only ever looks at admin-type jobs....


----------



## feorag

Let me try and think what they all are:

There is large gold topped Ghost Carp
2 Rudds
1 Golden Orfe
3 Blue Orfe
2 normal goldfish - one bright orange with a white belly and one more yellowy with a white belly
2 Shubunkins
2 Sarassa comets

I can't honestly remember what else, so there may not be 14 now - cos I know Jaws (our huge Ghost) died a couple of years ago and I don't think I've updated that signature for a while.

So I think only 13 now, although the Rudds are very dark brown with bright red bellies and are very difficult to see, even today when the pond water is clear as crystal, I can only see one, but I know the other hasn't died cos Baz would have told me.

:eek4: Am I expected to remember all their names, once you've named them???


----------



## ami_j

Yup  once im done i will send em in pm too so u always have it for reference lol


----------



## feorag

:gasp: I had an awful feeling you were going to say that! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> :gasp: I had an awful feeling you were going to say that! :roll:


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

BAHAHA i dont do things by halves


----------



## feorag

Well that's me off for a long soaky bath - brb when it's time to evaporate! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well I'm back evaporating and nobody's here! I'm all alone, deserted, folorn and all that stuff! :sad: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> When we lived lived here when the children were young Iain brought 2 home from school and they lived in a propagator in our living room (which was pretty cold most of the time cos we didn't have central heating and it was an old Victorian house with high ceilings). When we moved to Wallop in Hampshire we had central heating and it was warmer anyway. The stick insects were in the kitchen where the boiler was and they laid eggs. The eggs hatched out and for the next week or two we kept finding baby stick insects on the walls and the ceiling and the furniture! :roll:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cillah said:


> My landlord just let herself into my house with no notice on my part. She text Martin about five minutes before she came over but he's at work so he didn't know either.
> 
> Is that ohkay here? I just want to know as it's made me feel a bit uneasy =/


Whoa, thats not on at all! I'd go mad if my landlord did that! :bash:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Whoa, thats not on at all! I'd go mad if my landlord did that! :bash:


i did when ours did it, told him he need 24 hours notice and he had to go through the letting agency, told him he could come in put i had to be there, he came in said we wheren't allowed animals shown him the signed form from letting agency, he then complianed about our flatmates quarters who had been giving complaints to leting agency about us, then he said we where moving out in may so he could have work done, i told him we had no notice of this and he had better contact the letting agency to contact us about it and we'd think about it, didn't get anything concrete about it from the agency untill aprill by that point i was so fed up i just agreed


----------



## Shell195

Evening all.

Cilla I would be mighty sipped off if I lived in a rented house and the landlord did that:bash:

We are in The Lancashire Life magazine to day, the write up is worded oddly and nothing like what we said. They make it seem like my friend started the sanctuary and her daughter and I run it:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Cilla I would be mighty sipped off if I lived in a rented house and the landlord did that:bash:
> 
> We are in The Lancashire Life magazine to day, the write up is worded oddly and nothing like what we said. They make it seem like my friend started the sanctuary and her daughter and I run it:lol2:


cool! scan it and show us  please


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> cool! scan it and show us  please


 Ive just found it online  My hands are in one photo as Im holding one of my handreared babies


http://lancashire.greatbritishlife.co.uk/article/hedgehog-rescue-in-holmeswood-29569/


----------



## ami_j

:lol2:


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> image
> :lol2:


:no1::lol2: I just spat water all over my laptop laughing! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> :no1::lol2: I just spat water all over my laptop laughing! :gasp:


im gonna be shameless and say if you love it will you vote :flrt:
Iz not bawld! Iz foliclee challenged! - Cheezburger.com


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Ive just found it online  My hands are in one photo as Im holding one of my handreared babies
> 
> 
> Hedgehog Rescue in Holmeswood | Lancashire Life



cool! :2thumb: You are officially a hand model now! :no1:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image
> :lol2:


 
LOLZ:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> LOLZ:lol2:


Ah i do love Atari :lol2: he has even trained me to give his chocolate in his hammock , everyone else has to get out for it XD


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive just found it online  My hands are in one photo as Im holding one of my handreared babies
> 
> 
> Hedgehog Rescue in Holmeswood | Lancashire Life


awwww cute hedgie :flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

Cillah said:


> My landlord just let herself into my house with no notice on my part. She text Martin about five minutes before she came over but he's at work so he didn't know either.
> 
> Is that ohkay here? I just want to know as it's made me feel a bit uneasy =/


Normally your contract will state that the landlord can come to inspect, but should state a length of time given as notice! In most contract's nowadays this is normally 24hours.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Cilla I would be mighty sipped off if I lived in a rented house and the landlord did that:bash:
> 
> We are in The Lancashire Life magazine to day, the write up is worded oddly and nothing like what we said. They make it seem like my friend started the sanctuary and her daughter and I run it:lol2:


No surprise there then! I'm sure journalists suffer badly from selective deafness. I'm away to read it now.



CE1985F said:


> Normally your contract will state that the landlord can come to inspect, but should state a length of time given as notice! In most contract's nowadays this is normally 24hours.


That's why I told Cilla to read her Tenancy Agreement. I doubt very much it will say that sort of short notice, most of the ones I typed in my years as a legal secretary were 24 hours notice.


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> No surprise there then! I'm sure journalists suffer badly from selective deafness. I'm away to read it now.
> 
> *That's why I told Cilla to read her Tenancy Agreement. I doubt very much it will say that sort of short notice, most of the ones I typed in my years as a legal secretary were 24 hours notice.*


I'm sure by law they have to give at least 24 hours notice to visit and about a week to have workers come in unless it's an emergency.

We're lucky that our landlord doesn't have a key, we have the only one's!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> I'm sure by law they have to give at least 24 hours notice to visit and about a week to have workers come in unless it's an emergency.
> 
> *We're lucky that our landlord doesn't have a key*, we have the only one's!!!!


and that he says it is our house now & we can do what we want, we can even have boys here! (his words!) :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> and that he says it is our house now & we can do what we want, we can even have boys here! (his words!) :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> and that he says it is our house now & we can do what we want, we can even have boys here! (his words!) :lol2:


does he think you are swingers


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> does he think you are swingers


God knows! He is a muslim man, & he knows me & Clark are partners, but he has said I can have boys a couple of times. <shrugs>


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> God knows! He is a muslim man, & he knows me & Clark are partners, but he has said I can have boys a couple of times. <shrugs>


my first landlord was a muslim but he was a pain in the arse, would have anything fixed, wasn't keen on me fixing things myself, i once asked if i could repaint the flat he said only if it was magnolia or off white, i asked why he said so he could repaint it if needed, i wouldn't mind but the walls were blue and yellow when i first moved in and it had been that way for atleast a few years, crusted in dust. had nothing to do with his religion he was just a rich bum hole who didn't give to turds over his tennents


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> my first landlord was a muslim but he was a pain in the arse, would have anything fixed, wasn't keen on me fixing things myself, i once asked if i could repaint the flat he said only if it was magnolia or off white, i asked why he said so he could repaint it if needed, i wouldn't mind but the walls were blue and yellow when i first moved in and it had been that way for atleast a few years, crusted in dust. had nothing to do with his religion he was just a rich bum hole who didn't give to turds over his tennents


He sounds like a t*t!


----------



## selina20

Hey all hows u?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> He sounds like a t*t!


he is runs a small dentist chain and owns alot of rented properties, one of m mums neigbours helped us to move in and said he knew him because he'd done work on his house, said it was about a million times better than the properties he rents out


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Hey all hows u?


Hiya Selina. Im ok thanks hun. Hows you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> he is runs a small dentist chain and owns alot of rented properties, one of m mums neigbours helped us to move in and said he knew him because he'd done work on his house, said it was about a million times better than the properties he rents out


Our landlord's family own a few houses in this area that they rent out too.


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Selina. Im ok thanks hun. Hows you?


My back hurts lol. Other than that im doing well for someone the same size as a pygmy hippo lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> My back hurts lol. Other than that im doing well for someone the same size as a pygmy hippo lol


Aww, Pygmy Hippos are cute! :flrt:


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, Pygmy Hippos are cute! :flrt:


Lol they maybe but how they walk really does defy gravity. All iv got to do is go to pick something up off the floor and bang im head 1st on the floor.


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Lol they maybe but how they walk really does defy gravity. All iv got to do is go to pick something up off the floor and bang im head 1st on the floor.


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Take a look at this thread. My first post in it was before it was in the Classifieds section, as th eOP posted it in the Avian section. My second post was when it had been moved to Classifieds. I reckon my next infraction will be handed out for that! :gasp:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/654659-blue-front-amazons.html#post7841897


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


selina20 said:


> My back hurts lol. Other than that im doing well for someone the same size as a pygmy hippo lol


:gasp: you've only got 35 days to go! :gasp: That pregnancy seems to have gone very quickly, although I'm sure you won't agree! :lol2:

Well I'm off childy minding in half an hour - school holidays so a full shift today! :roll: Think I'll take them to an indoor play area and then call into the garden centre where the sanctuary are collecting money today and tomorrow and say hello to everyone - might paint a few faces if Kim has a queue.


----------



## catastrophyrat

Zoo-Man said:


> Take a look at this thread. My first post in it was before it was in the Classifieds section, as th eOP posted it in the Avian section. My second post was when it had been moved to Classifieds. I reckon my next infraction will be handed out for that! :gasp:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/654659-blue-front-amazons.html#post7841897


Oh lord -it's the OP who should be given it :devil:
so the OH looks after them maybe they should be consulted as to selling them then anyway ! 
poor birds


----------



## CE1985F

Here's my little reminder, that i was asked to put up! :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...604237-lolly-our-chihuahua-gave-birth-49.html


----------



## Shell195

Just back from the vets.

The chinnie can now have no dressing on his foot as its healing really well and hes using it:no1:

My ratty boy is booked in for next week to have his tumour removed although he cant guarantee it wont grow back. He said I could leave it until he couldnt manage anymore then pts or remove it and see, so we have opted for the latter. Hes quoted £40 which I think is very reasonable.

We also took Prince(bengal) to have his claws cut as he wont let us do it, I was telling Ian last week about his eyes swelling and he agrees its an allergy to something so hes to have Piriton as the actually eyes are fine its the eyelids that are the problem.


----------



## Amalthea

I think you should just set up a room for yourself and the critters at the vet, Shell!!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Just back from the vets.
> 
> The chinnie can now have no dressing on his foot as its healing really well and hes using it:no1:
> 
> My ratty boy is booked in for next week to have his tumour removed although he cant guarantee it wont grow back. He said I could leave it until he couldnt manage anymore then pts or remove it and see, so we have opted for the latter. Hes quoted £40 which I think is very reasonable.
> 
> We also took Prince(bengal) to have his claws cut as he wont let us do it, I was telling Ian last week about his eyes swelling and he agrees its an allergy to something so hes to have Piriton as the actually eyes are fine its the eyelids that are the problem.


glad disneys leg is ok shell, figer crossed for the ratty boy



i have a bath running because i'm in work at three so i can have a long relaxing bath before the hell that is the land of ice, but i'm off tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got my first bite off Bracken........ It was my own fault, mind... Was trying to give her a treat (without being able to see her face) after cage clean out time (which always stresses her out). And let me tell you.....* OW!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ami_j

forty quid is a bargain , my vets charged that plus a hundred for a lump off


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got my first bite off Bracken........ It was my own fault, mind... Was trying to give her a treat (without being able to see her face) after cage clean out time (which always stresses her out). And let me tell you.....* OW!!!!!!!!!!*


 
You wont do that again in a hurry:whistling2:



ami_j said:


> forty quid is a bargain , my vets charged that plus a hundred for a lump off


Flipping heck thats a bit steep. My vet apologised for the price, he said it was so dear as it was a very fiddly operation.


Ive just worked out that Ronnie and Reggie are actually 2 1/2 years old


----------



## Zoo-Man

catastrophyrat said:


> Oh lord -it's the OP who should be given it :devil:
> so the OH looks after them maybe they should be consulted as to selling them then anyway !
> poor birds


I've just posted again, saying if I made a thread saying "I have just noticed I have 5 dogs, instead of 4", people would be asking me why I am not taking proper account of my animals & what had been happening with the 5th dog. I got called a w***ker for my trouble. Oh well :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just posted again, saying if I made a thread saying "I have just noticed I have 5 dogs, instead of 4", people would be asking me why I am not taking proper account of my animals & what had been happening with the 5th dog. I got called a w***ker for my trouble. Oh well :bash:


That thread is mad, how the hell could anyone just notice that they have extra birds:bash:


----------



## ami_j

yeah my vets is a bit pricey for ops,eyes out are about hundred too.i want your vet haha


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> You wont do that again in a hurry:whistling2:


No kidding!!! Bloody hurts! :blush:



Shell195 said:


> That thread is mad, how the hell could anyone just notice that they have extra birds:bash:


I just don't get it!! It's not like they're little birds, either!! Ok... Maybe somebody says they have "about 20 finches" when they actually have 24, but two decent sized parrots going un-noticed?!?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> That thread is mad, how the hell could anyone just notice that they have extra birds:bash:


I know! Maybe they magically appeared? And I get abuse even though I haven't been off with him/her! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I just don't get it!! It's not like they're little birds, either!! Ok... Maybe somebody says they have "about 20 finches" when they actually have 24, but two decent sized parrots going un-noticed?!?


Maybe he/she has just recovered from a bad bout of amnesia! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just back from the vets.
> 
> The chinnie can now have no dressing on his foot as its healing really well and hes using it:no1:
> 
> My ratty boy is booked in for next week to have his tumour removed although he cant guarantee it wont grow back. He said I could leave it until he couldnt manage anymore then pts or remove it and see, so we have opted for the latter. Hes quoted £40 which I think is very reasonable.
> 
> We also took Prince(bengal) to have his claws cut as he wont let us do it, I was telling Ian last week about his eyes swelling and he agrees its an allergy to something so hes to have Piriton as the actually eyes are fine its the eyelids that are the problem.


Great news about the chinnie foot! :2thumb: I think £40 is very reasonable, but I think Jaime's vet is overcharging somewhat.

Alison of Shunamite said if my vet hadn't any experience of neutering rats, then she could recommend her vet who charges £50 per male rat neuter. I spoke to my vet who was confident about doing it and he did both my boys for £70 which I thought was cheap! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> I've just posted again, saying if I made a thread saying "I have just noticed I have 5 dogs, instead of 4", people would be asking me why I am not taking proper account of my animals & what had been happening with the 5th dog. I got called a w***ker for my trouble. Oh well :bash:


I couldn't understand that w***ker comment at all Colin - cos that was the first thing I thought when I read the OP. I would have replied too if it hadn't been moved to classified.

You must have crossed that poster at some time in the past and he's out to get you!! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Great news about the chinnie foot! :2thumb: I think £40 is very reasonable, but I think Jaime's vet is overcharging somewhat.
> 
> Alison of Shunamite said if my vet hadn't any experience of neutering rats, then she could recommend her vet who charges £50 per male rat neuter. I spoke to my vet who was confident about doing it and he did both my boys for £70 which I thought was cheap! :2thumb:
> 
> I couldn't understand that w***ker comment at all Colin - cos that was the first thing I thought when I read the OP. I would have replied too if it hadn't been moved to classified.
> 
> You must have crossed that poster at some time in the past and he's out to get you!! :roll2: PMSL!!


see thats the funny thing Eileen, they did my male rat neuter for£42 :lol2:
they are pricey but they are convienient as they are just a short bus ride away and are open 8am-9pm and have saturday and sunday surgeries


----------



## Amalthea

Cleaned nearly everybody out today... Except the gigs (whom got cleaned out two days ago... will get them tomorrow) and Mojo (I need to find a good sieve to clean his sand!).....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/655422-cleaned-out-apds-today.html#post7845647


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> see thats the funny thing Eileen, they did my male rat neuter for£42 :lol2:
> they are pricey but they are convienient as they are just a short bus ride away and are open 8am-9pm and have saturday and sunday surgeries


 

Mine have 24 hour cover and Sat/Sun surgeries too but they are still cheap plus I will get 20% off:2thumb:

Jen I already have a room there, its called the surgery:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

This afternoon my stomach was bad again, I got an emergency doctors appointment tonight and he thinks its gall stones:bash: Hes trying to make an emergency scan appointment for me next week and Im to have a blood test tomorrow morning


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> This afternoon my stomach was bad again, I got an emergency doctors appointment tonight and he thinks its gall stones:bash: Hes trying to make an emergency scan appointment for me next week and Im to have a blood test tomorrow morning


never know what to say when it comes the health and doctors sorry shell, hope they get you fixed soon though


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully it's something simple, Shell


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> never know what to say when it comes the health and doctors sorry shell, hope they get you fixed soon though


:lol2: Tom, I never know what to say either and me too Jen


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> see thats the funny thing Eileen, they did my male rat neuter for£42 :lol2:
> they are pricey but they are convienient as they are just a short bus ride away and are open 8am-9pm and have saturday and sunday surgeries


Well convenience and trust also has to come into it too - trust being the main one I think.



Shell195 said:


> This afternoon my stomach was bad again, I got an emergency doctors appointment tonight and he thinks its gall stones:bash: Hes trying to make an emergency scan appointment for me next week and Im to have a blood test tomorrow morning


:gasp: I hope everything's OK Shell.

My smear came back normal this time, but cos of the last one they want to repeat it again in August - this time I shall warn the nurse not to be too 'trigger happy' when she opens out the curling tongs! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well convenience and trust also has to come into it too - trust being the main one I think.
> 
> :gasp: I hope everything's OK Shell.
> 
> My smear came back normal this time, but cos of the last one they want to repeat it again in August - *this time I shall warn the nurse not to be too 'trigger happy' when she opens out the curling tongs!* :lol2:


 
This really made me giggle:roll2:

Why do some people insist that Bengals are exotic cats?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/655360-bengal-cats-climbing.html


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> This really made me giggle:roll2:
> 
> Why do some people insist that Bengals are exotic cats?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/655360-bengal-cats-climbing.html


they aren't allowed to be classed as a true breed in the usa are they shell


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Why do some people insist that Bengals are exotic cats?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/655360-bengal-cats-climbing.html


Fecked if I know! :roll: Maybe they think they are something special rather than a simple pedigree cat?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I couldn't understand that w***ker comment at all Colin - cos that was the first thing I thought when I read the OP. I would have replied too if it hadn't been moved to classified.
> 
> You must have crossed that poster at some time in the past and he's out to get you!! :roll2: PMSL!!


I havent come across that person who called me a 'self pleasurer' before, but he/she is a business owner (Prehistoric Pets) so god help any of his customers who ask questions he might not like! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> This afternoon my stomach was bad again, I got an emergency doctors appointment tonight and he thinks its gall stones:bash: Hes trying to make an emergency scan appointment for me next week and Im to have a blood test tomorrow morning


Jump up & down Shelll, if you hear rattling, its gall stones!

Seriously though, I hope the docs find whats going on with your tum-tum soon hun.


----------



## tomwilson

wtf YouTube - Roommate Alien Prank Goes Bad


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> wtf YouTube - Roommate Alien Prank Goes Bad


I jumped a bit! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I jumped a bit! :lol2:


i think my brain is still recovering from its craziness


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i think my brain is still recovering from its craziness


Strange people! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Strange people! :lol2:


this is a strange person YouTube - Angry german kid plays guitar hero with his keyboard?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> this is a strange person YouTube - Angry german kid plays guitar hero with his keyboard?


OMG, that guy is gonna have a coronary! Do you think he is Hitler's nephew or something?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG, that guy is gonna have a coronary! Do you think he is Hitler's nephew or something?


incarnate maybe:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> incarnate maybe:lol2:


Could well be! If keyboards were around when Hitler was a per-pubescent lad, Im sure that would have been it's fate! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Could well be! If keyboards were around when Hitler was a per-pubescent lad, Im sure that would have been it's fate! :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

and another one YouTube - Dramatic Chipmunk Vs. Angry German Kid


----------



## Zoo-Man

Have you seen the film The Golden Compass, based on the book Northern Lights? Its based in a parallel universe to our own, where every human has their soul externally as an animal couterpart, called Daemons, that stays with them permanently & who they can talk with. Children's Daemons can change form from one animal to another, but when they reach puberty, their Daemon settles as one animal form, which represents the child's character.

Well there was an online test you could do, whoch showed you what animal your Daemon would be. What animal do you think I got?

















A Mouse!!! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> and another one YouTube - Dramatic Chipmunk Vs. Angry German Kid


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Have you seen the film The Golden Compass, based on the book Northern Lights? Its based in a parallel universe to our own, where every human has their soul externally as an animal couterpart, called Daemons, that stays with them permanently & who they can talk with. Children's Daemons can change form from one animal to another, but when they reach puberty, their Daemon settles as one animal form, which represents the child's character.
> 
> Well there was an online test you could do, whoch showed you what animal your Daemon would be. What animal do you think I got?
> 
> 
> A Mouse!!! :gasp: :lol2:


 you know what that means coll





























































you're allergic to your own soul:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you know what that means coll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're allergic to your own soul:whistling2:


Well Im screwed then aren't I?!?! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Im screwed then aren't I?!?! :gasp:


supose you could make it walk a 10 paces away at all times


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> supose you could make it walk a 10 paces away at all times


True! Have you seen the film or read the book? A person's Daemon can only move a certain distance away from their person before it starts to hurt them both!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Colin I wanted to go and see The Golden Compass, but never got there, so asked Iain to send me the DVD of it - to be honest I can't remember if I've got it or not cos I never seem to have time to watch DVDs! You've now reminded me I wanted to see it, so I shall go and see if I've got it and if not send Iain a reminder.:2thumb:

I'm off to the garden centre in an hour to face paint to raise some money. We had a fairly good day yesterday, so if we do as well today that will certainly help the food costs.


----------



## Shell195

Hope ypu have a good day Eileen
Ive been awake since 7 and have had my blood test done and my hair cut. Im off to work soon but am stopping at the vets as Indy (rat with supposed RI) has put no weight on even though hes eating and drinking and looks quite naff. Im sure I can feel a lump inside his belly


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin I wanted to go and see The Golden Compass, but never got there, so asked Iain to send me the DVD of it - to be honest I can't remember if I've got it or not cos I never seem to have time to watch DVDs! You've now reminded me I wanted to see it, so I shall go and see if I've got it and if not send Iain a reminder.:2thumb:


I love the film Eileen. There is supposed to be a second film, but unfortunately they aren't making it now because the ratings weren't as good as they anticipated for The Golden Compass, so it is a bit of an anti-climax that you don't get to know what happens after the end of the film.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hope ypu have a good day Eileen
> Ive been awake since 7 and have had my blood test done and my hair cut. Im off to work soon but am stopping at the vets as Indy (rat with supposed RI) has put no weight on even though hes eating and drinking and looks quite naff. Im sure I can feel a lump inside his belly


Bloody hell Shell, that's a bummer - 2 rats with lumps?? I hope it was good news at the vets! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> I love the film Eileen. There is supposed to be a second film, but unfortunately they aren't making it now because the ratings weren't as good as they anticipated for The Golden Compass, so it is a bit of an anti-climax that you don't get to know what happens after the end of the film.


That's a shame Colin - I thought there was going to be 2 as well, so would have preferred waiting until the 2nd came out so I could watch both film back to back so to speak! :sad:

Good day today - didn't paint too many faces, but it made a bit of money - don't know how the tombola did, but Kim will let us know when she counts up the money.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hasn't it been quiet in here today? 

Sammy hasn't posted for ages. I hope she's ok?


----------



## feorag

I was wondering that the other day Colin.I know when she has a bad turn she can be off here for a few weeks depending on how bad she is, but I can't remember the last time she was on, other than it seems to have been a long time.


----------



## Amalthea

Been at work all day.... And am about to head off to the Trafford Center (once the boys get back from their walk).


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Shell, that's a bummer - 2 rats with lumps?? I hope it was good news at the vets! :2thumb:
> 
> That's a shame Colin - I thought there was going to be 2 as well, so would have preferred waiting until the 2nd came out so I could watch both film back to back so to speak! :sad:
> 
> Good day today - didn't paint too many faces, but it made a bit of money - don't know how the tombola did, but Kim will let us know when she counts up the money.


 
Not good news at all, Indy certainly did have a lump, it was atached to his liver which had made him go into renal failure  He is now at peace.
These 2 rats arent even related as Indy was about 2 years and Ronnie is about 2 1/2, both from different people.



Zoo-Man said:


> Hasn't it been quiet in here today?
> 
> Sammy hasn't posted for ages. I hope she's ok?


 
I hope shes ok too! I wonder if Ian is having his treatment which is why he hasnt been about either.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I love the film Eileen. There is supposed to be a second film, but unfortunately they aren't making it now because the ratings weren't as good as they anticipated for The Golden Compass, so it is a bit of an anti-climax that you don't get to know what happens after the end of the film.


alot ofthe book fans didn't like that the producers renamed it the golden compass, for the american audiance, theydidn't think the american public would understand that the next 2 films started with the, and followed with an item, so changed the name. i didn't watch it because i'm nota fan of daniel craig


----------



## Cillah

Just replied to interest in my rats. It makes me really sad as I don't want to see them go at all - I'll probably cry! Haha.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Just replied to interest in my rats. It makes me really sad as I don't want to see them go at all - I'll probably cry! Haha.


aww poor cilla i can imagine howhard it is, it'd hurt to see any of mine going


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> aww poor cilla i can imagine howhard it is, it'd hurt to see any of mine going


-Nod- I know they'll all be going to a good home.. But it's still hard.. Especially knowing I'll be walking into the room and they won't be there.


----------



## Shell195

Very sad for you Cilla but Im sure they will be fine.


Chris has just caught a pet rabbit on the park, hes a sort of English type one whos very tame.


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> -Nod- I know they'll all be going to a good home.. But it's still hard.. Especially knowing I'll be walking into the room and they won't be there.


you don't have to give charlie back untill you really have to hun so no worries there, at least when you're back in oz you can atleast look at getting rats again


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Very sad for you Cilla but Im sure they will be fine.
> 
> 
> Chris has just caught a pet rabbit on the park, hes a sort of English type one whos very tame.


any pictures of said bunny shell, also whats the park


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> any pictures of said bunny shell, also whats the park


:lol2: Its public parkland that is outside our back gate, I dont think it has a name. Will take a photo of the bun shortly as I need to sort a cage out for him until the morning(hes in a cat carrier at the minute)


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Its public parkland that is outside our back gate, I dont think it has a name. Will take a photo of the bun shortly as I need to sort a cage out for him until the morning(hes in a cat carrier at the minute)


do you often get bunny dealers in the parks in your area :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Not good news at all, Indy certainly did have a lump, it was atached to his liver which had made him go into renal failure  He is now at peace.
> These 2 rats arent even related as Indy was about 2 years and Ronnie is about 2 1/2, both from different people.


:sad: That's more than a bummer - it must have been a bit of a shock for you though!

I really worry about Angus and Hamish cos they were 2 in December and I'm constantly looking for lumps and bumps and changes in behaviour etc. :sad:


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> you don't have to give charlie back untill you really have to hun so no worries there, at least when you're back in oz you can atleast look at getting rats again


Thanks Tom! He's such a character. I'm sure you'll love him just as much as I do.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Not good news at all, Indy certainly did have a lump, it was atached to his liver which had made him go into renal failure  He is now at peace.
> These 2 rats arent even related as Indy was about 2 years and Ronnie is about 2 1/2, both from different people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope shes ok too! I wonder if Ian is having his treatment which is why he hasnt been about either.


sorry i missed this shell RIP indy


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :sad: That's more than a bummer - it must have been a bit of a shock for you though!
> 
> I really worry about Angus and Hamish cos they were 2 in December and I'm constantly looking for lumps and bumps and changes in behaviour etc. :sad:


 
Got quite upset at the vets, the lump wasnt noticable when the vet treated him for a RI but as hes kept on losing weight I could feel the lump when I picked him up  He went to sleep in his favourite pouch so at least he wasnt stressed. Where does time go, it only seems like yesterday that we picked these to boys up when they were 8 months old 
Im also worrying about Ronnies operation next week! I suddenly seem to have a houseful of old rats 


On a happier note my chinnies foot looks great and has healed well, although he is missing a toe. Hes actually using his paw now too


----------



## Shell195

Here you go Tom, one stray bunny photo, hes still wet on this picture and you can see a bit of oil on him so god knows how long hes been loose.


----------



## Shell195

Chris made me laugh as he took a photo of himself with the woolly Dennis in his favourite place:lol2: Look at Chris`s face:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Here you go Tom, one stray bunny photo, hes still wet on this picture and you can see a bit of oil on him so god knows how long hes been loose.
> 
> image


ah he was stray i thought he'd got him from some one in he park :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry to hear your news, Shell  And poor runny babbit!! Chris really made me giggle!! Trying to be all sexy with a Dennis scarf wrapped around his neck! *lol*

Thought I would share a couple pictures of my bruise (yes, this is my butt *lol*)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Sorry to hear your news, Shell  And poor runny babbit!! Chris really made me giggle!! Trying to be all sexy with a Dennis scarf wrapped around his neck! *lol*
> 
> Thought I would share a couple pictures of my bruise (yes, this is my butt *lol*)
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
OMFG that looks soooooo sore:gasp:

The face on Chris made me giggle as he thinks hes Mr cool *lol


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Bloody hell Jen - that's some bruise!!! :gasp: Even I haven't had one as bad as that for a few years - I think the only one I had that would have measured up to that one was when I fell in the boat!!!

Fingers crossed for Ronnie - I just think it's such an incredible shame that animals that are so intelligent and amusing should have such a short lifespan - it's terribly sad.

Love Chris's face, he looks slightly less than impressed :lol:, but Dennis looks like he's just loving every minute of it!


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> ah he was stray i thought he'd got him from some one in he park :lol2:


We have no bunny dealers in Skelm, plenty of other dealers but none of the bunny kind:whistling2:

Chris suggested we call him Rampant LMAO


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> alot ofthe book fans didn't like that the producers renamed it the golden compass, for the american audiance, theydidn't think the american public would understand that the next 2 films started with the, and followed with an item, so changed the name. i didn't watch it because i'm nota fan of daniel craig


You should watch it mate, its a great film, I love it! You get to see Nicole Kidman spank the monkey!!! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> sorry i missed this shell RIP indy


So did I. Sorry to hear that Shell hun, RIP ratties!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Here you go Tom, one stray bunny photo, hes still wet on this picture and you can see a bit of oil on him so god knows how long hes been loose.
> 
> image


Aww, poor bun! :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Chris made me laugh as he took a photo of himself with the woolly Dennis in his favourite place:lol2: Look at Chris`s face:whistling2:
> 
> image


swit swoo! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Sorry to hear your news, Shell  And poor runny babbit!! Chris really made me giggle!! Trying to be all sexy with a Dennis scarf wrapped around his neck! *lol*
> 
> Thought I would share a couple pictures of my bruise (yes, this is my butt *lol*)
> 
> image
> 
> image


Eek, that looks like it smarted!!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell Jen - that's some bruise!!! :gasp: Even I haven't had one as bad as that for a few years - I think the only one I had that would have measured up to that one was when I fell in the boat!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for Ronnie - I just think it's such an incredible shame that animals that are so intelligent and amusing should have such a short lifespan - it's terribly sad.
> 
> Love Chris's face, he looks slightly less than impressed :lol:, but Dennis looks like he's just loving every minute of it!


 
Someone suggested I had Ronnie pts as I could get a new rat for a couple of pounds:gasp::bash::devil: Hes family and in really good health at the minute so he deserves the chance of an extended life, just as a dog/cat would.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, poor bun! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> swit swoo! :blush:


 
Chris already has a big following of gay admirers:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell Jen - that's some bruise!!! :gasp: Even I haven't had one as bad as that for a few years - I think the only one I had that would have measured up to that one was when I fell in the boat!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for Ronnie - I just think it's such an incredible shame that animals that are so intelligent and amusing should have such a short lifespan - it's terribly sad.
> 
> Love Chris's face, he looks slightly less than impressed :lol:, but Dennis looks like he's just loving every minute of it!


 

Dennis loves shoulder riding and will even fall asleep on his transportation:lol2:

Night all xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Chris already has a big following of gay admirers:lol2:


Haha, I remmeber Clark commented on a pic of him with Atuki ages ago too! Bring him to see our Chihuahuas when you come, poor lad will be quaking in his boots! hahaha


----------



## ami_j

Sorry to hear your bad news Shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey Jaime! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Jaime! : victory:


heya Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> heya Col


Its quiet huh?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its quiet huh?


very much so :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning all and Saturday comes around again!!


Zoo-Man said:


> You should watch it mate, its a great film, I love it! You get to see Nicole Kidman spank the monkey!!! :gasp:


:gasp: On a children's film?? :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> Someone suggested I had Ronnie pts as I could get a new rat for a couple of pounds:gasp::bash::devil: Hes family and in really good health at the minute so he deserves the chance of an extended life, just as a dog/cat would.


I can't believe people would even think that, never mind say it to someone who is so obviously an animal lover! :bash: People are just so stupid at times - it's no wonder I prefer animals most of it!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> OMFG that looks soooooo sore:gasp:





feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell Jen - that's some bruise!!! :gasp: Even I haven't had one as bad as that for a few years - I think the only one I had that would have measured up to that one was when I fell in the boat!!!


It's impressive, eh?? Still hurts to get in and out of cars, but at least I am able to move now.... :blush:



Shell195 said:


> Someone suggested I had Ronnie pts as I could get a new rat for a couple of pounds:gasp::bash::devil: Hes family and in really good health at the minute so he deserves the chance of an extended life, just as a dog/cat would.


That's disgusting!!! :bash: Pay them no mind :censor:


----------



## Amalthea

Went to Viper and vine (our local exotics place) to get some food bugs for the mantids and there was this tranny couple there (yes, literally) and one of them had a little help looking at everything..... (I did ask before taking the pic) He was so sweet and as soon as the phone came out, he posed (obviously has practice).


----------



## feorag

Aw, isn't that gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh!!!! Sooooo cute! Smaller than Peri!


----------



## Shell195

Im back from the sanctuary minus the stray rabbit and the wild hedgehog I was fostering. The rabbit is really friendly and actually runs to see you when you go in his pen, hes now called Hugo and has obviously been someones prized pet at some time. Will have to see if anyone claims him.


----------



## Amalthea

Bless him!!! We had a foster bun like that YEARS ago.


----------



## feorag

Well if they loved him that much they'll be trying to find him, if not, then he's better off where he is, bless him!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well if they loved him that much they'll be trying to find him, if not, then he's better off where he is, bless him!


 
Our thoughts exactly:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

My bite from Bracken is healing nicely, but it's numb. Whoops. Hopefully some of the feeling will come back, but I'm not holding out much hope, cuz the same thing happened on my thumb (same hand... got a matching set now) when I "tried" chopping it off years ago and it's still numb in certain spots.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> My bite from Bracken is healing nicely, but it's numb. Whoops. Hopefully some of the feeling will come back, but I'm not holding out much hope, cuz the same thing happened on my thumb (same hand... got a matching set now) when I "tried" chopping it off years ago and it's still numb in certain spots.


 
Maybe you should start wearing body armour:gasp:

Ive just spent 40 minutes sat on the bathroom floor with Cinders and Disney spitting, swearing and fur pulling but it finally worked and now they are all loved up once again. Ive put them both back in her cage and every time Ive checked on them they are snuggled up and grooming each other:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Well my boys will have been back together for a week tomorrow and no skin or hair has been flying and nobody has got scabs or scratches, so I think I might finally be able to relax.

Most of the time Angus, Hamish & Dougal are curled up either in the 3 layer hammock or the litter tray and Wee Jeemy is in the other place where they aren't. Occasionally Wee Jeemy and Dougal are together and sometimes it's Wee Jeemy in with the older boys and Dougal on his own, so they are all mixing.

I think they'll love the Sputnik when it arrives and I've decided that I'm 'doing away' with normal hammocks and just gonna make these 3 tier ones which they just seem to love being in.

Oh, and the spot on seems to be working on Wee jeemy - one more dose next week, cos his scratches and bloody spots have nearly all gone and no new ones to be seen! :2thumb:

So all in all - rat-wise - peace reigns in the Welsh Household! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well my boys will have been back together for a week tomorrow and no skin or hair has been flying and nobody has got scabs or scratches, so I think I might finally be able to relax.
> 
> Most of the time Angus, Hamish & Dougal are curled up either in the 3 layer hammock or the litter tray and Wee Jeemy is in the other place where they aren't. Occasionally Wee Jeemy and Dougal are together and sometimes it's Wee Jeemy in with the older boys and Dougal on his own, so they are all mixing.
> 
> I think they'll love the Sputnik when it arrives and I've decided that I'm 'doing away' with normal hammocks and just gonna make these 3 tier ones which they just seem to love being in.
> 
> Oh, and the spot on seems to be working on Wee jeemy - one more dose next week, cos his scratches and bloody spots have nearly all gone and no new ones to be seen! :2thumb:
> 
> So all in all - rat-wise - peace reigns in the Welsh Household! :2thumb:


good news...do you think you may get does next time you get rats..they are generally easier but i ended up with dominant girls lol i have found my boys are more than happy to have young boys shoved in


----------



## Shell195

Excellent news Eileen:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :gasp: On a children's film?? :gasp:


:lol2: I knew someone would fall for that! hehe I mean Nicole Kidman slaps her deamon, which is a golden monkey.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Went to Viper and vine (our local exotics place) to get some food bugs for the mantids and there was this tranny couple there (yes, literally) and one of them had a little help looking at everything..... (I did ask before taking the pic) He was so sweet and as soon as the phone came out, he posed (obviously has practice).
> 
> image


Aww Jen, what a lovely looking Chi! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> good news...do you think you may get does next time you get rats..they are generally easier but i ended up with dominant girls lol i have found my boys are more than happy to have young boys shoved in


I doubt it! I just love males in any shape or form, but the law of averages says I _should_ lose Angus and Hamish first, so it might be easier introducing 2 young males to Dougal and Wee Jeemy because they are neutered?? That's what I'm hoping anyway.



Shell195 said:


> Excellent news Eileen:no1:


So far so good thanks! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I knew someone would fall for that! hehe I mean Nicole Kidman slaps her deamon, which is a golden monkey.


Well I kind of guessed it, but had to make sure of course!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I doubt it! I just love males in any shape or form, but the law of averages says I _should_ lose Angus and Hamish first, so it might be easier introducing 2 young males to Dougal and Wee Jeemy because they are neutered?? That's what I'm hoping anyway.
> 
> So far so good thanks! :2thumb:
> 
> Well I kind of guessed it, but had to make sure of course!


depends on who bolshy the young males are lol but the odds are good with young uns


----------



## feorag

To be honest I still think it's Wee Jeemy who's the trouble maker (no surprise there!), but sometimes I wonder if it's Dougal and he's quiet but deadly! :lol2:

I just know it's not my Angus or Hamish! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh dear, Im having a difference of opinion with a new member in the Avian section. I have been labelled with having 'underknowledged experience' & acting like a little kid. Oh dear. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> To be honest I still think it's Wee Jeemy who's the trouble maker (no surprise there!), but sometimes I wonder if it's Dougal and he's quiet but deadly! :lol2:
> 
> I just know it's not my Angus or Hamish! :flrt:


Dougal sounds like my Asbo , ie sly and will go in and nip and out again causing confusion and spats


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh dear, Im having a difference of opinion with a new member in the Avian section. I have been labelled with having 'underknowledged experience' & acting like a little kid. Oh dear. :lol2:


Oh dear Colin - you are a bad lad! :lol2: 


ami_j said:


> Dougal sounds like my Asbo , ie sly and will go in and nip and out again causing confusion and spats


That's what I mean - I just don't know if he is the trouble maker or not. 

Well that's me off to bed now - goodnight all! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh dear Colin - you are a bad lad! :lol2:
> That's what I mean - I just don't know if he is the trouble maker or not.
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now - goodnight all! :2thumb:


Im not a bad lad, Im just correcting the OP's statement as it would mislead newcomers to falconry if they read his post & took it as serious.

Goodnight hun x


----------



## Amalthea

Off to the inlaws' today... Meh.


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> Im not a bad lad, Im just correcting the OP's statement as it would mislead newcomers to falconry if they read his post & took it as serious.


I didn't have time last night to go look for it, cos I was pretty tired, but I'm off to have a look at it now. 


Amalthea said:


> Off to the inlaws' today... Meh.


Life can't be brilliant every day you know!!! :lol2:

Well it's rat cage cleaning day - thankfully I only have one to do and as it's a lovely sunny day up here I think I'll put it outside and give a good old hosing.

Then it's sewing machine and fleece out cos Jules wants me to make her some hammocks and pouches and I need to make myself some more of the 3 layer ones, so a busy day looms.

I've finished 3 of my orders for dog/cat coats and am now nearly half way through the last one, so I've been very busy.


----------



## ukphd

Hi everyone

sorry been a busy few days so not been on much. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## feorag

I'm fine thanks! :2thumb: Although the night shift have been a little quiet of late! :whistling2:

How are you?


----------



## ukphd

I'm ok I think... I'm feeling really stressed at the moment with work and just can't really get my head around everything I need to do which isn't great. But other than that I'm good thanks :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ah! Stress! I've had so much in my life I now spend my time desperately trying to avoid it - :sad: sadly usually without success! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I had a long lie in this morning so Steve did all the cleaning:2thumb:
Ive been food shopping again and now have a Sunday roast cooking.


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Ah! Stress! I've had so much in my life I now spend my time desperately trying to avoid it - :sad: sadly usually without success! :lol2:


I'm a bit of a stress bunny generally ... need to learn to avoid it! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I had a long lie in this morning so Steve did all the cleaning:2thumb:
> Ive been food shopping again and now have a Sunday roast cooking.


wow! Can I borrow Steve? My OH is asleep on the sofa now.... he is meant to be clearing up the mess he made removing plaster from our stair wall.... :bash:


----------



## feorag

Mine is downstairs hoovering the living room, cos I've just put the rats back in their new cleaned cage.

:mf_dribble: Ooh, sunday roast!! :mf_dribble: Can I come for tea Shell? :grin1:

We're having Spaghettie Carbonara cos I can't be bothered to cook properly and it's so quick and easy.


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Mine is downstairs hoovering the living room, cos I've just put the rats back in their new cleaned cage.
> 
> :mf_dribble: Ooh, sunday roast!! :mf_dribble: Can I come for tea Shell? :grin1:
> 
> We're having Spaghettie Carbonara cos I can't be bothered to cook properly and it's so quick and easy.


hmm I think I need to send mine in for an upgrade... he doesn't seem to know what the hoover is..... :bash:

We're having homemade burger and jacket potato.. sunday is meant to be his night to cook (the 1 night in the week) but he's too tired (bless him....:whip so it's me again! grrrr


----------



## Shell195

Weve now eaten(sorry Eileen) and Steve is clearing up:2thumb: My ex husband never lifted a finger as he believed it was all womens work:devil:
We are going to watch 127 hours on DVD shortly, Ive had a very lazy day:lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Weve now eaten(sorry Eileen) and Steve is clearing up:2thumb: My ex husband never lifted a finger as he believed it was all womens work:devil:
> We are going to watch 127 hours on DVD shortly, Ive had a very lazy day:lol2:


Sounds like a lovely evening! My OH doesn't think like that, he's just lazy!! :mf_dribble: When he does clean he does an amazing job... it's just a very rare event.

I saw 127 hrs last week - was pretty good - enjoy!


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been speaking to Clark and he told me some devastating news that has happened to him and Colin.
If Colin and Clarks friends want to pm me I will explain.
Thinking of you both, Hugs xx


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I'm fine thanks! :2thumb: Although the night shift have been a little quiet of late! :whistling2:
> 
> How are you?


i've had prior arrangments in the real world:lol2:
had a full day in work yeserday went home got changed then off to a dinner party



Shell195 said:


> I had a long lie in this morning so Steve did all the cleaning:2thumb:
> Ive been food shopping again and now have a Sunday roast cooking.


we had roast to shell, we had a lie in and invited a friend over for dinner not realising dianas sister and nephew had been round and left the place like a bomb site, we where still cleaning up when he got here:bash:



Shell195 said:


> Ive just been speaking to Clark and he told me some devastating news that has happened to him and Colin.
> If Colin and Clarks friends want to pm me I will explain.
> Thinking of you both, Hugs xx


oh god shell please pm me if they are ok with us knowing


----------



## Shell195

Clark asked me to let their friends on here know


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Clark asked me to let their friends on here know


thanks for the pm shell, so sorry coll and clark, our thoughts are with you


----------



## feorag

I'm absolutely and totally gutted for them - I can't even bear to think about it to be honest and I don't know if I could bounce back from this, so I could well appreciate that they aren't going to be on here for quite a while.

If you read this Colin or Clark - I am so very, very sorry about what has happened.

Somehow words just don't seem to be enough! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

I will text Colin tomorrow to let him know we are all thinking of them


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I'm absolutely and totally gutted for them - I can't even bear to think about it to be honest and I don't know if I could bounce back from this, so I could well appreciate that they aren't going to be on here for quite a while.
> 
> If you read this Colin or Clark - I am so very, very sorry about what has happened.
> 
> Somehow words just don't seem to be enough! :sad:


i know exactly what you mean eileen i'm almost crying myself (and that takes alot)


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i know exactly what you mean eileen i'm almost crying myself (and that takes alot)


Me too!

Please do that Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Me too!
> 
> Please do that Shell! :2thumb:


 
Sod tomorrow Ive sent it now and signed it from us all


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Sod tomorrow Ive sent it now and signed it from us all


thanks Shell


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sod tomorrow Ive sent it now and signed it from us all


That's great Shell! :2thumb:

Is there anything we can do? I feel so upset and so helpless, but feel I want to do something for them both, but flowers or chocolates seems so small somehow????


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's great Shell! :2thumb:
> 
> Is there anything we can do? I feel so upset and so helpless, but feel I want to do something for them both, but flowers or chocolates seems so small somehow????


 

I asked Clark this when I spoke to him and he said they had close friends including Jen and Jonny(Dirtydozen and Mrs) who lived opposite them.
What could we do to show we are thinking of them?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I asked Clark this when I spoke to him and he said they had close friends including Jen and Jonny(Dirtydozen and Mrs) who lived opposite them.
> What could we do to show we are thinking of them?


i can't think of anything but if anyone does i will be more than happy to pitch in. btw shell i know coll is friends with peterrobertson (i think thats his name) but obviously he's not in here. wondered if he should be old or whether we should le coll tell him when he does come back on here


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I asked Clark this when I spoke to him and he said they had close friends including Jen and Jonny(Dirtydozen and Mrs) who lived opposite them.
> What could we do to show we are thinking of them?


I don't know to be honest. It's just that chocolates or flowers just seem somehow inappropriate at a time like this.


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, guys...... What happened?? I've PMed Shell, but if anybody else sees this first, please PM me


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Ive replied to your pm Jen


----------



## Amalthea

That truly is horrible


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

It really is Jen isn't it? So very tragic!

How's your bruising doing - is it any less painful now?

I'm up to my ears in fleece and cottong again, making hammocks.

Oh yes, and I got an order for one of those multi coloured dog coats with the funky fur trim from a woman who is opening an online dog clothing & accessory shop. She's buying from hi-end Australian and American manufacturers and the top collar and lead people in this country are designing a special design just for her shop and they've not done that for anyone other than Harrods apparently! Anyway she wants me to knit 2 or 3 of these jumpers in different sizes to sell in her 'shop' :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

The bruise is better... Still colorful, but less painful. Hurts to poke it and if I sit wrong, but not too bad. It's not gonna stop me from going to boxing tomorrow.....

That's great about the order!!! 

I just can't begin to imagine what Colin and Clark are going through...... After the shop last year and now this?!? Every pet owner's worst nightmare


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It really is Jen isn't it? So very tragic!
> 
> How's your bruising doing - is it any less painful now?
> 
> I'm up to my ears in fleece and cottong again, making hammocks.
> 
> *Oh yes, and I got an order for one of those multi coloured dog coats with the funky fur trim from a woman who is opening an online dog clothing & accessory shop. She's buying from hi-end Australian and American manufacturers and the top collar and lead people in this country are designing a special design just for her shop and they've not done that for anyone other than Harrods apparently! Anyway she wants me to knit 2 or 3 of these jumpers in different sizes to sell in her 'shop'* :gasp:


 
Thats great news Eileen:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The bruise is better... Still colorful, but less painful. Hurts to poke it and if I sit wrong, but not too bad. It's not gonna stop me from going to boxing tomorrow.....
> 
> That's great about the order!!!
> 
> I just can't begin to imagine what Colin and Clark are going through...... After the shop last year and now this?!? Every pet owner's worst nightmare


Im glad the bruise is less painful 
Poor Colin and Clark


----------



## Amalthea

I've seen this video a few times and it always makes me cry..... Such a lovely story!!!

YouTube - Christian the lion


----------



## feorag

Gets me too - every time. Did you watch the documentary about them that was on TV a while back! I cried!!


----------



## tomwilson

did anyone else struggle to sleep last night


----------



## feorag

Just my usual struggle to *get* to sleep, once asleep I woke up a couple of times, but managed to get back to sleep fairly quickly. 

Was your mind working overtime?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Just my usual struggle to *get* to sleep, once asleep I woke up a couple of times, but managed to get back to sleep fairly quickly.
> 
> Was your mind working overtime?


couldn't stop thinking about poor collin and clark eileen


----------



## feorag

I wondered if it was that - I couldnt' get them out of my mind at bedtime either, which was why I was still awake at 1:30 even though I went to bed at 12:15pm. :sad:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I wondered if it was that - I couldnt' get them out of my mind at bedtime either, which was why I was still awake at 1:30 even though I went to bed at 12:15pm. :sad:


its just so horrible eileen, i can't imagine how they feel, but i just can't get them off my mind, i didn't get to sleep untill gone 4 and even then it was a shallow sleep, also missed my night time buddy last night tbh


----------



## feorag

I bet you did! It was certainly quiet on here last night!


----------



## Amalthea

I've not seen the documentary, nope.....

Been thinking of C&C all day, but only found out this morning


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from work, its been a very busy day. I keep thinking about C&C too


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im just back from work, its been a very busy day. I keep thinking about C&C too


i also feel awfull that things just seem to get worse for them when i've been telling him to keep his chin up and things can only get better and they don't, it's just not fair at all. 


hope this will lift everyones spirits a little bit YouTube - What If Cats Had Thumbs?


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i also feel awfull that things just seem to get worse for them when i've been telling him to keep his chin up and things can only get better and they don't, it's just not fair at all.
> 
> 
> hope this will lift everyones spirits a little bit YouTube - What If Cats Had Thumbs?


 

Ive just watched this advert on tv and wondered if the trainers who rang me about my thumbed cat were making this.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Ive just watched this advert on tv and wondered if the trainers who rang me about my thumbed cat were making this.


possibility don't ell him that though, 

shell- 'i'm sorry you couldn't do the advert'
cat- 'i'd be a star now if it wasn't for you'
shell- i'm sorry maybe next time'
cat- 'look at that smug tabby :censor:, could have been me'


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> possibility don't ell him that though,
> 
> shell- 'i'm sorry you couldn't do the advert'
> cat- 'i'd be a star now if it wasn't for you'
> shell- i'm sorry maybe next time'
> cat- 'look at that smug tabby :censor:, could have been me'


 
LMAO :roll2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> LMAO :roll2:


thought you might like that, :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I did too! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: I did too! :2thumb:


i can be funny..................................................................................sometimes


----------



## Shell195

Steve has come home from work early as they are having a big cleandown and hes totally ruined my night. I was also looking forward to the him not being in the bed as it means me and the animals have more room:lol2:

Im not looking forward to Wenesday as my ratty man is having his tumour removed  Its really fast growing and now gives him trouble when he walks as it catches on things.


----------



## feorag

Aw, poor Steve! I bet he was dead excited at getting home too!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, poor Steve! I bet he was dead excited at getting home too!


 
He was:whistling2: I said to him this morning that at least I would have a good nights sleep tonight, last night he was halfway across the bed along with the dogs so I had nowhere to put my feet:bash:


----------



## feorag

Been there and done that one. My biggest problem is when Barry decides to roll over on his back, but I'm in the way, so he ends up lying on me with his (considerable) dead weight! :bash:

Well that's me off to bed - hope I can get to sleep a bit sooner tonight! :roll:

Goodnight Tom and Shell, cos you seem to be the only ones on here tonight!


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen, Im off to bed soon too


----------



## Amalthea

Just on for a quick hi and bye... And am off to bed *lol* Night guys.....


----------



## tomwilson

good night ladies


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!

I hope everyone it ok. Sorry I wasn't about agian yesterday - things are just a bit crazy work-wise at the moment so I'm finding it hard to keep up with the forum. I've pm'd Shell about col and clark, though am fairly new in this thread so understand if it's not appropriate to tell me. I do very much hope they're ok though.


----------



## feorag

Morning Nancy - I wouldn't worry about keeping up with this thread, some of us don't have lives you see! :lol2: Seriously though I don't know how I would keep up if I was working, so can appreciate it how difficult it is sometimes.

I'm certain that Colin and Clark view you as a friend and would want you to know what has happened, it's just that not everyone on this forum is sympathetic to other's problems and personal feelings can creep in, even at a terrible time like this and that's something that they certainly don't need at the minute.

I'm meeting Anyday Anne today for a little shopping trip (just a minor one :lol and lunch, so I'm out most of the day.


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell or Eileen can you pm me and tell me about what's happened to Colin and Clark please -thanks


----------



## feorag

I'll leave that for Shell to do as she'll have copies of her pm in her sent box.

Val did you see my post about the boys? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/7859663-post50147.html


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Going for my first lightening session on my hair tomorrow  HOPEFULLY my colors will be here by Thursday, so I can go finish it off  SOOOOOO excited!!!


----------



## catastrophyrat

feorag said:


> I'll leave that for Shell to do as she'll have copies of her pm in her sent box.
> 
> Val did you see my post about the boys? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/7859663-post50147.html


have now : victory:
yay well done one and all -you can redo the spot on in a month if needed but only if needed -Ivermec is after all a poison so not good to over dose.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, pm`s have now been sent!


----------



## pigglywiggly

oooh look shell, a bald baby

Preloved | forever friends for sale in Rushden, Northants, UK

:mf_dribble:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, pm`s have now been sent!


Thanks.

I'm speechless. That's tragic


----------



## Amalthea

ukphd said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm speechless. That's tragic



Isn't it just...


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> Isn't it just...



I can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Shell195

pigglywiggly said:


> oooh look shell, a bald baby
> 
> Preloved | forever friends for sale in Rushden, Northants, UK
> 
> :mf_dribble:


 
:lol2: Ive enough cats at the minute and at the end of March I have Norman(red nekkid kitty) coming to stay for a week again but this time hes coming with his new baby sister:flrt:
The owner is stupid though as she said she was going to breed them:devil:


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm speechless. That's tragic





Amalthea said:


> Isn't it just...





ukphd said:


> I can't stop thinking about it


It really is a tragedy and I cant even begin to imagine how this will affect them


----------



## pigglywiggly

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ive enough cats at the minute and at the end of March I have Norman(red nekkid kitty) coming to stay for a week again but this time hes coming with his new baby sister:flrt:
> The owner is stupid though as she said she was going to breed them:devil:


 
i have enough too, am thinking about asking the vet to put some of mine in the pill as i dont want any more!
he wouldnt do it last time though :-(

she must be mad wanting to breed a high end cat like that especially with everyones finances/jobs etc being the way they are at the mo.


----------



## Shell195

pigglywiggly said:


> i have enough too, am thinking about asking the vet to put some of mine in the pill as i dont want any more!
> he wouldnt do it last time though :-(
> 
> *she must be mad wanting to breed a high end cat like that especially with everyones finances/jobs etc being the way they are at the mo*.


 
I wouldnt mind when we looked after Norman first time she didnt have a clue about his proper care. I do wonder if shes seen £ signs and if the breeder knows they intend on breeding the 2 kittens(both from the same woman):bash: This will be Normas last stay with me as I wont have an entire tom cat here.
Ive just had a call from the sanctuary to see if I will handrear a litter of 4 kittens aged 2 weeks as their mum has mastitis, the owner cant get them to feed. I hate sleepless nights:bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly

omg are they closely related too?
you`re probly right about the pound signs
*sigh*

i dont envy you handrearing, i`ve only tried it once ( unsucessfully though, kitties were born too early by cesarean and i nearly lost mom ) the alarm going off every 2 hours isnt nice!


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell thanks for pm -what an awful tragedy so sad for all of them 

I like handrearing kitties :blush: I had 5 once to handrear -luckily mum cleaned them and OK was a bit much but the individuals I've done were very rewarding even if they were hard work 
Angel was intensive as she was so ill and Junior was 1 day old but a good baby


----------



## Shell195

Im not sure how closely related the 2 sphynx are but I will find out when they arrive.

I used to love handrearing and have done hundreds of kittens, as Ive got older I find it harder to function with no sleep so cant say Im looking forward to it.


----------



## catastrophyrat

I find sleep difficult :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> I find sleep difficult :lol2:


I dont got to bed until around 1/2 am and get up about 9 but its the constant waking that kills me:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I can't believe Norman's owner has already bought him a girlfriend after the talks you had with her last time about his care (things she already should have known)... Well, actually, I can. *shakes head*

If anybody can save those babies, Shell, it's you


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody  Going for my first lightening session on my hair tomorrow  HOPEFULLY my colors will be here by Thursday, so I can go finish it off  SOOOOOO excited!!!


Ooh! I'd forgotten about the 'hair design' - I'm getting excited to see it when it's all coloured up too! :2thumb:



ukphd said:


> I'm speechless. That's tragic


It really is, isn't it. To be honest I don't know how you recover from something like that!


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ive enough cats at the minute and at the end of March I have Norman(red nekkid kitty) coming to stay for a week again but this time hes coming with his new baby sister:flrt:
> The owner is stupid though as she said she was going to breed them:devil:


You're right that woman is stupid! I hope she changes her mind, can Norman not have a little accident when he's on holiday with you and accidentally chop his balls off??? :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Ive just had a call from the sanctuary to see if I will handrear a litter of 4 kittens aged 2 weeks as their mum has mastitis, the owner cant get them to feed. I hate sleepless nights:bash:


It's funny you know Shell, I was just thinking that myself the other night. I was lying in bed thinking about the squirrels and Little Miss Stoaty and thinking how much I missed having a 'baby' around the house, but then I started to think about getting up through the night and I found myself thinking that I wouldn't be able to do it - not for any length of time. I could manage it for a couple of nights, but not every night for a couple of weeks or more.


----------



## Shell195

What a good idea Eileen:lol2:

The kittens arrived at the sanctuary complete with their poorly mum and her sister. The owner, who insisted the cats were strays even though she had them 9 months said that the kittens hadnt been with mum since last night but the sister cat was caring for them. The mum doesnt want to know but the 4 kittens are chubby looking and look well fed. Weve left them with their Auntie in my friends spare room and if it turns out this female isnt producing milk then I will foster her with the kittens but feed them myself as she is mothering them really well. If she has no milk I will be surprised as the kittens wernt acting like they were hungry and the woman said she couldnt get them to feed from a syringe.
My friends daughter will feed them overnight if they need it.


----------



## Shell195

Colin has text me and he says that Zander got pulled out of the house in a collapsed state as he had gone upstairs:gasp:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Colin has text me and he says that Zander got pulled out of the house in a collapsed state as he had gone upstairs:gasp:


:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> :gasp:


 
Ive just been texting Clark and him and Colin have given me permission to go public in shelled, exotics and other pets( I asked if they would mind as Im getting quite a few pm`s now).
I really want to start a collection fund for them but dont know how


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been texting Clark and him and Colin have given me permission to go public in shelled, exotics and other pets( I asked if they would mind as Im getting quite a few pm`s now).
> I really want to start a collection fund for them but dont know how


I would suggest that you put the notice out and say that a lot of people have asked if they could contribute towards a collection to help them get back on their feet - you could suggest that people pay you through PayPal, because a lot of people do have PayPal accounts, failing which they could send you a cheque???


----------



## Amalthea

I am so P-ed off I could cry right now.........

Will try to explain without any swear words....

Basically, last year, BT screwed us over by just taking the direct debit Gary had set up, but didn't contact us saying it wasn't covering our phone usage (this had actually built up over about 6 years... no contact) and sent us a bill for over £1000. So Gary upped the direct debit to start chipping away at that. Then today, again without any contact, decided the agreement was over and they'd just take the remainder...... Over £500!!!!!! So Gary's had to call the council to tell them that we can't pay the council tax, so we're going to have to let it go to court, get the £50 fine, so they can break it up over a few months... And the mortgage people, as well. We've paid half of it and they've said as long as the other half is paid by the 28th, we won't get fined for it. He's sent a very "nice" e-mail to BT requesting them to call him back. He's basically said things like "I now can't pay my mortgage or council tax and I hope you have a good month, cuz I know I won't" and his final word in the email is "F*CKERS!!!!!"... Now for anybody who's met Gary (and I'm sure those that haven't) know he's the most easy going person ever. That was something I would have done. But they've really screwed us over now. They'll be losing a very long standing customer over this one. 

And I knew it was going to be a tough month, anyways, after work taking away our over time.... And they took £60 out of my wages and we don't know why (my manager is sorting it out for me). *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I am so P-ed off I could cry right now.........
> 
> Will try to explain without any swear words....
> 
> Basically, last year, BT screwed us over by just taking the direct debit Gary had set up, but didn't contact us saying it wasn't covering our phone usage (this had actually built up over about 6 years... no contact) and sent us a bill for over £1000. So Gary upped the direct debit to start chipping away at that. Then today, again without any contact, decided the agreement was over and they'd just take the remainder...... Over £500!!!!!! So Gary's had to call the council to tell them that we can't pay the council tax, so we're going to have to let it go to court, get the £50 fine, so they can break it up over a few months... And the mortgage people, as well. We've paid half of it and they've said as long as the other half is paid by the 28th, we won't get fined for it. He's sent a very "nice" e-mail to BT requesting them to call him back. He's basically said things like "I now can't pay my mortgage or council tax and I hope you have a good month, cuz I know I won't" and his final word in the email is "F*CKERS!!!!!"... Now for anybody who's met Gary (and I'm sure those that haven't) know he's the most easy going person ever. That was something I would have done. But they've really screwed us over now. They'll be losing a very long standing customer over this one.
> 
> And I knew it was going to be a tough month, anyways, after work taking away our over time.... And they took £60 out of my wages and we don't know why (my manager is sorting it out for me). *sigh*


 
Jen if it happened today he can ring the bank and reclaim it, they have no right to take money without telling you. This happened to us recently(not BT) and the bank recalled the money the same day


----------



## Shell195

I hope this sounds ok http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/658044-sad-news-re-colin-clark.html


----------



## Amalthea

Can he? I don't know about this stuff..... He realised near the end of the day...


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Can he? I don't know about this stuff..... He realised near the end of the day...


The direct debit guarantee applies to _all_ banks and building societies taking part in the direct debit scheme. It says that:


if there is a change in the amount to be paid or the payment date, the person receiving the payment (the originator) must notify the customer in advance.
if the originator or the bank/building society makes an error, the customer is guaranteed a full and immediate refund of the amount paid.
customers can cancel a direct debit at _any time_ by writing to their bank or building society.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Can he? I don't know about this stuff..... He realised near the end of the day...


 

Yes he can, Im not sure if the banking lines are open now but get him to try ringing them now.


----------



## Amalthea

Will tell him...


----------



## Amalthea

It happened on pay day, but he only noticed today.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It happened on pay day, but he only noticed today.


Tell him to ring them tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Colin has text me and he says that Zander got pulled out of the house in a collapsed state as he had gone upstairs:gasp:


OMG - poor Zander! I take it he's OK though?



Shell195 said:


> I hope this sounds ok http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/658044-sad-news-re-colin-clark.html


That sounds great Shell! :2thumb:

Forgot to say I've had traumatic children to deal with today! :roll:

I came home from shopping with Anne early cos I had a doc's appointment at 3:10pm. So I came out of the doctor's, got the dog out of the car and took him for a walk around a big field beside our shopping centre. Then I came back and if I'm up there with the dog I always go into P @ H just because I can take him in there and it's a good 'exercise' for him to walk around the shop seeing other dogs and being spoken to by strangers when my mobile rang. It was Iain driving down the M72/M6 to Warrington ringing for a chat to while away the monotony of motorway driving.

So I head back to the doctor's surgery and I sit in my car and listen to him once again telling me about the problems Miss Mollie is causing and he's so stressed by all this that once he 'launches' he barely stops for breath, he gets louder and louder and faster and faster. Eventually I interrupt him to say that it's 5:05 and I've got to take a prescription to the chemist and return something to a shop that closes at 5:30 so I have to go. I put the phone down on him and notice I've a text - it's to say I have a Voicemail message. So I listen to the message and it's from Elise who I can tell instantly is upset, asking me to ring her. So I ring her straight away to discover she'd had a huge row with her dad (no surprise there then!). So I explain I have to go to the chemist and another shop and call into Asda for a couple of things and I'll ring her when I get home.

So I finally walk in the front door at 5:50 instead of 4:30 like I expected and phone her back and I'm still on the phone when Barry comes in at 6:10 and FA has been done! I thought when they left home I'd have my life back! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OMG - poor Zander! I take it he's OK though?
> 
> 
> That sounds great Shell! :2thumb:
> 
> Forgot to say I've had traumatic children to deal with today! :roll:
> 
> I came home from shopping with Anne early cos I had a doc's appointment at 3:10pm. So I came out of the doctor's, got the dog out of the car and took him for a walk around a big field beside our shopping centre. Then I came back and if I'm up there with the dog I always go into P @ H just because I can take him in there and it's a good 'exercise' for him to walk around the shop seeing other dogs and being spoken to by strangers when my mobile rang. It was Iain driving down the M72/M6 to Warrington ringing for a chat to while away the monotony of motorway driving.
> 
> So I head back to the doctor's surgery and I sit in my car and listen to him once again telling me about the problems Miss Mollie is causing and he's so stressed by all this that once he 'launches' he barely stops for breath, he gets louder and louder and faster and faster. Eventually I interrupt him to say that it's 5:05 and I've got to take a prescription to the chemist and return something to a shop that closes at 5:30 so I have to go. I put the phone down on him and notice I've a text - it's to say I have a Voicemail message. So I listen to the message and it's from Elise who I can tell instantly is upset, asking me to ring her. So I ring her straight away to discover she'd had a huge row with her dad (no surprise there then!). So I explain I have to go to the chemist and another shop and call into Asda for a couple of things and I'll ring her when I get home.
> 
> So I finally walk in the front door at 5:50 instead of 4:30 like I expected and phone her back and I'm still on the phone when Barry comes in at 6:10 and FA has been done! I thought when they left home I'd have my life back! :lol2:


 
God dont tell me that, I keep hoping mine will fly the nest and all their problems will become someone elses and not mine:bash:

you have a pm


----------



## Amalthea

Will do Shell....

Sounds hectic, Eileen!!!

I think I'm off to bed. Gonna try and chill with a book, methinks. Nighty night xx


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Will do Shell....
> 
> Sounds hectic, Eileen!!!
> 
> I think I'm off to bed. Gonna try and chill with a book, methinks. Nighty night xx


Night Jen xx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> God dont tell me that, I keep hoping mine will fly the nest and all their problems will become someone elses and not mine:bash:
> 
> you have a pm


No bloody chance I tell you! I think I've had more stress with both mine since they left home than ever I had when they lived here - well not really, but nearly! :whistling2:

Pm'd ya back.

Jen I'm so sorry I forgot to mention how sorry I was to hear about what BT had done, but everyone's right - they cannot do that.

After our deer was killed and taken away at the Sanctuary, Allan was so paranoid for weeks afterwards that he left the security lights on all night and it ran up a huge electricity bill. So from normally taking something like about £500 a quarter they took well over £1000 out of the account and of course there's never that much in there in the first place, so it put them over their overdraft and caused mega problems, so they told the bank to get the money back because they hadn't authorised them to take that much extra.


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> I hope this sounds ok http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/658044-sad-news-re-colin-clark.html


Sounds perfect :no1:



Amalthea said:


> I am so P-ed off I could cry right now.........
> 
> Will try to explain without any swear words....
> 
> Basically, last year, BT screwed us over by just taking the direct debit Gary had set up, but didn't contact us saying it wasn't covering our phone usage (this had actually built up over about 6 years... no contact) and sent us a bill for over £1000. So Gary upped the direct debit to start chipping away at that. Then today, again without any contact, decided the agreement was over and they'd just take the remainder...... Over £500!!!!!! So Gary's had to call the council to tell them that we can't pay the council tax, so we're going to have to let it go to court, get the £50 fine, so they can break it up over a few months... And the mortgage people, as well. We've paid half of it and they've said as long as the other half is paid by the 28th, we won't get fined for it. He's sent a very "nice" e-mail to BT requesting them to call him back. He's basically said things like "I now can't pay my mortgage or council tax and I hope you have a good month, cuz I know I won't" and his final word in the email is "F*CKERS!!!!!"... Now for anybody who's met Gary (and I'm sure those that haven't) know he's the most easy going person ever. That was something I would have done. But they've really screwed us over now. They'll be losing a very long standing customer over this one.
> 
> And I knew it was going to be a tough month, anyways, after work taking away our over time.... And they took £60 out of my wages and we don't know why (my manager is sorting it out for me). *sigh*


That's awful!
My mum had similar issues. After my dad passed away she didn't realise that the waterboard were still trying to take payments from his account (which she had closed). She had notified everyone, but as you can imagine it's difficult to keep track of everything at that sort of time. 5 years later the waterboard realised they hadn't been paid (as the direct debit obviously didn't work from a closed account) and they billed my mum several thousand pounds giving her 2 weeks to pay :gasp:

The inland revenue also did something like this to her. They'd got her tax code wrong (she was taxed at source from her employers so not her fault) and then out the blue they sent her a bill for £30,000 with 3 months to pay :bash: As you can imagine that wasn't going to happen!!!


Definitely call the bank and get the direct debit retracted.



feorag said:


> OMG - poor Zander! I take it he's OK though?
> 
> 
> That sounds great Shell! :2thumb:
> 
> Forgot to say I've had traumatic children to deal with today! :roll:
> 
> I came home from shopping with Anne early cos I had a doc's appointment at 3:10pm. So I came out of the doctor's, got the dog out of the car and took him for a walk around a big field beside our shopping centre. Then I came back and if I'm up there with the dog I always go into P @ H just because I can take him in there and it's a good 'exercise' for him to walk around the shop seeing other dogs and being spoken to by strangers when my mobile rang. It was Iain driving down the M72/M6 to Warrington ringing for a chat to while away the monotony of motorway driving.
> 
> So I head back to the doctor's surgery and I sit in my car and listen to him once again telling me about the problems Miss Mollie is causing and he's so stressed by all this that once he 'launches' he barely stops for breath, he gets louder and louder and faster and faster. Eventually I interrupt him to say that it's 5:05 and I've got to take a prescription to the chemist and return something to a shop that closes at 5:30 so I have to go. I put the phone down on him and notice I've a text - it's to say I have a Voicemail message. So I listen to the message and it's from Elise who I can tell instantly is upset, asking me to ring her. So I ring her straight away to discover she'd had a huge row with her dad (no surprise there then!). So I explain I have to go to the chemist and another shop and call into Asda for a couple of things and I'll ring her when I get home.
> 
> So I finally walk in the front door at 5:50 instead of 4:30 like I expected and phone her back and I'm still on the phone when Barry comes in at 6:10 and FA has been done! I thought when they left home I'd have my life back! :lol2:


Oh god - poor you! I do hope I don't do that to my mum! :blush:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Nancy, as my mum wasn't exactly understanding when it came to my personal life (she was more worried about what the neighbours would think of what had happened) I tended to keep my personal problems to myself or offload onto friends.

Because of my upbringing I've always been totally honest with my children and even if I've disapproved of what they were doing, I've expressed my disapproval, but supported them (which my mother certainly never did) as much as is possible.

My ex-husband is a d*head who seems to be regressing into a child, certainly where his daughter is concerned. He always influenced her against Barry even when she was a 7 year old child, which totally f*cked up her life, and was always jealous of her relationship with me, but it appears to still be going on. Do you know when she came up here last week and he came around when she got home he actually told her that he was so lonely when she left that he had to open a bottle of port!!!

The sad thing is that he didn't need to do that sort of emotional blackmail because even as a 35 year old she still suffers guilt when she enjoys herself with Barry and I, because he's on his own. I've tried to tell her him being on his own is *his* choice and not her fault, but even the first night they arrived and we all went to the pub, she said she was suffering guilt because she was having such a good time and her dad was at home on his own!

Since she had the baby he's been going around every other day and sitting on her for anything up to 4 hours! Yet he never visited her before the baby was born unless he was invited and in the 2 years she lived alone in her flat he visited once! So what does that tell you?

Honestly I'm trying so hard to resist the urge to ring him up and tell him what a selfish, childish idiot he is. :devil:

Sorry :blush: Rant over! *sighs and breathes deeply*

Shell - this is for you!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hngBzDDyFE :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary wants to just leave the BT thing, cuz at least it's paid off and we can leave them sooner, rather than later. Just means we're in the sh*t for a couple months (as usual).....

Your ex husband sounds like a tit, Eileen!!!


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Nancy, as my mum wasn't exactly understanding when it came to my personal life (she was more worried about what the neighbours would think of what had happened) I tended to keep my personal problems to myself or offload onto friends.
> 
> Because of my upbringing I've always been totally honest with my children and even if I've disapproved of what they were doing, I've expressed my disapproval, but supported them (which my mother certainly never did) as much as is possible.
> 
> My ex-husband is a d*head who seems to be regressing into a child, certainly where his daughter is concerned. He always influenced her against Barry even when she was a 7 year old child, which totally f*cked up her life, and was always jealous of her relationship with me, but it appears to still be going on. Do you know when she came up here last week and he came around when she got home he actually told her that he was so lonely when she left that he had to open a bottle of port!!!
> 
> The sad thing is that he didn't need to do that sort of emotional blackmail because even as a 35 year old she still suffers guilt when she enjoys herself with Barry and I, because he's on his own. I've tried to tell her him being on his own is *his* choice and not her fault, but even the first night they arrived and we all went to the pub, she said she was suffering guilt because she was having such a good time and her dad was at home on his own!
> 
> Since she had the baby he's been going around every other day and sitting on her for anything up to 4 hours! Yet he never visited her before the baby was born unless he was invited and in the 2 years she lived alone in her flat he visited once! So what does that tell you?
> 
> Honestly I'm trying so hard to resist the urge to ring him up and tell him what a selfish, childish idiot he is. :devil:
> 
> Sorry :blush: Rant over! *sighs and breathes deeply*
> 
> Shell - this is for you!!! YouTube - Amazing Cat Gives Thumbs Up :lol2:


Wow what a tw*t - no wonder he's your ex! My friend's father in law is just like that - everytime she goes to work or visits a friend he guilt trips her about it. He just comes to her house and sits on her sofa and takes up her time.. and her hubby does nothing about it... anyway...

My mum is great - she supports everything I do but is honest with me too and since dad died in 2003 and my brother lives up north (well midlands but that's north of here!) it's just me and her really (and my 96 yr old gran :flrt so it's good we all get on well  



Amalthea said:


> Gary wants to just leave the BT thing, cuz at least it's paid off and we can leave them sooner, rather than later. Just means we're in the sh*t for a couple months (as usual).....
> 
> Your ex husband sounds like a tit, Eileen!!!


Yeah - we have a similar issue with the electricity at the moment - we underpaid when we first moved in (house was empty for a few months so DD was set too low) and we're still trying to pay it off so we can ditch them and get a cheaper deal. Not easy at all but at least in a couple of months you can just forget it I guess.


----------



## Amalthea

Dontcha just love how these companies let ya know if the DD that's set up doesn't cover your usage?!? *grumbles obscenities*


----------



## Nix

Yep you would expect the company to tell you wouldn't you! Sympathies Almathea - I have been there and don't envy you one bit. Maybe it is worth reporting them/making a complaint to the regulatory authority? If enough people do this then long term a policy will be put in about it. 


Feorag - my father was exactly the same. He stopped seeing me when I was 11 and it was always down to me to chase him around to meet up. We didn't see each other again for a decade. When I hit 21 I arranged to go see him and we got on well so spent the 6 weeks of the next summer together and that was pretty good. After that he moved house and changed phone number, didn't tell me or my younger sister. My older sister is from his 1st marriage and only sees her now because of my wee nephew (aged 2). She always has to go to him and he won't visit even if invited. I might add he is fit and well and there is nothing physically stopping him from going.


----------



## tomwilson

been quiet in here today


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Nancy, as my mum wasn't exactly understanding when it came to my personal life (she was more worried about what the neighbours would think of what had happened) I tended to keep my personal problems to myself or offload onto friends.
> 
> Because of my upbringing I've always been totally honest with my children and even if I've disapproved of what they were doing, I've expressed my disapproval, but supported them (which my mother certainly never did) as much as is possible.
> 
> My ex-husband is a d*head who seems to be regressing into a child, certainly where his daughter is concerned. He always influenced her against Barry even when she was a 7 year old child, which totally f*cked up her life, and was always jealous of her relationship with me, but it appears to still be going on. Do you know when she came up here last week and he came around when she got home he actually told her that he was so lonely when she left that he had to open a bottle of port!!!
> 
> The sad thing is that he didn't need to do that sort of emotional blackmail because even as a 35 year old she still suffers guilt when she enjoys herself with Barry and I, because he's on his own. I've tried to tell her him being on his own is *his* choice and not her fault, but even the first night they arrived and we all went to the pub, she said she was suffering guilt because she was having such a good time and her dad was at home on his own!
> 
> Since she had the baby he's been going around every other day and sitting on her for anything up to 4 hours! Yet he never visited her before the baby was born unless he was invited and in the 2 years she lived alone in her flat he visited once! So what does that tell you?
> 
> Honestly I'm trying so hard to resist the urge to ring him up and tell him what a selfish, childish idiot he is. :devil:
> 
> Sorry :blush: Rant over! *sighs and breathes deeply*
> 
> Shell - this is for you!!! YouTube - Amazing Cat Gives Thumbs Up :lol2:


That could so be TomTom:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

This is the first chance I have had to come on here since coming home with one cat, four kittens,my poorly rat and a litter of 8 baby mice:gasp:

The mother cat is ill so is away from the kittens her sister is mothering them but has no milk. Im handrearing them and shes doing the cleaning up:flrt:They are all tabby and I think about 3 weeks old.

The 8 mice were found today when the workmen was moving stuff and as they are fully furred but tiny, I have brought them home to grow on before release.

My poor poorly rat has the biggest incision that I have seen on a small animal and I do wonder if I made the right decision as although hes had a drink I cant get him to eat a thing  Ive tried baby food, rusks and chicken but hes really not interested, any ideas?????


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Feorag - my father was exactly the same. He stopped seeing me when I was 11 and it was always down to me to chase him around to meet up. We didn't see each other again for a decade. When I hit 21 I arranged to go see him and we got on well so spent the 6 weeks of the next summer together and that was pretty good. After that he moved house and changed phone number, didn't tell me or my younger sister. My older sister is from his 1st marriage and only sees her now because of my wee nephew (aged 2). She always has to go to him and he won't visit even if invited. I might add he is fit and well and there is nothing physically stopping him from going.


I left my ex-husband when my daughter was 7 and immediately started the 'brainwashing'. He came up here (from Hampshire) collected her and my son and took them to his mother's in Aberdeen for 2 weeks in the summer and for New Year after that. He never came and just visited them and he never took them anywhere other than his mother's where he left them while he went out and visited all his motor cycle racer buddies. I asked him once when she was about 10 if he couldn't make an effort to see her a little more often than twice a year, or phone her in between those visits and his answer was that maybe he should just stop seeing her altogether!

Well, there was no way I was going to let that happen for 2 reasons. One was that he was her father and the other was that she would blame me and she already blamed me for leaving her dad, so I didn't want the blame for his laziness as well.

And yet, when our ex-son-in-law stopped him seeing his granddaughter, well he went to court and spent a fortune trying to see her - now why would be make all that effort for his granddaughter and yet make none at all for his daughter?? 

I could go on, but what's the point. At the minute she knows that the new baby is the big draw - he comes to see the baby and when she falls asleep he goes home and that's why my daughter in such a state about it and what started the big argument about it. :bash:



Shell195 said:


> That could so be TomTom:gasp:


It could, couldn't it? I knew you'd like it! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from what was supposed to just be my first prelightening before the big coloing..........


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from what was supposed to just be my first prelightening before the big coloing..........
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow, lovin` it:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

you rang shell hehe my facebook is being a turd


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> you rang shell hehe my facebook is being a turd


The vet removed my rats lump today, the wound is about 5 inches long. Hes had some honey in water but is refusing to eat anything
Im beginning to think I did the wrong thing


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> The vet removed my rats lump today, the wound is about 5 inches long. Hes had some honey in water but is refusing to eat anything
> Im beginning to think I did the wrong thing


nooo hes prob just a bit sore *hug* try chocolate or something sweet , its rare they will turn that down


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> nooo hes prob just a bit sore *hug* try chocolate or something sweet , its rare they will turn that down


 
I offered him some biscuit but he wouldnt take that which is very unusual for him


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I offered him some biscuit but he wouldnt take that which is very unusual for him


give him a gentle scruff if you can , is he dehydrated?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Wow, lovin` it:flrt:


Fanx!!



ami_j said:


> nooo hes prob just a bit sore *hug* try chocolate or something sweet , its rare they will turn that down


Ditto this!!! Choccy mousse usually works.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> give him a gentle scruff if you can , is he dehydrated?


Already checked and no hes not, he took about 1ml of honey and water out of a syringe


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Just got back from what was supposed to just be my first prelightening before the big coloing..........
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Ooh! Jen! I love it!!!



ami_j said:


> nooo hes prob just a bit sore *hug* try chocolate or something sweet , its rare they will turn that down





Amalthea said:


> Ditto this!!! Choccy mousse usually works.


I was going to suggest Chocolate mousse, but I got myself so aerated about my ex-husband by the time I'd typed all that I'd forgotten! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Already checked and no hes not, he took about 1ml of honey and water out of a syringe


well thats a good sign  as long as he isnt dehydrated he would be ok left with a few tasty morsels overnight and see how you go tomorrow 
you have cats, got any nurishem/


----------



## Amalthea

Smelly fish is useful, too... Sardines, tuna, etc.

Thanx, Eileen!!!!  I am in love with my hair right now!!! *lol*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, Eileen!!!!  I am in love with my hair right now!!! *lol*


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> well thats a good sign  as long as he isnt dehydrated he would be ok left with a few tasty morsels overnight and see how you go tomorrow
> you have cats, got any nurishem/


 
No:bash: Ive got an appointment at the vets tomorrow night with a cat so if Im worried in the morning I will bring it forward


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> No:bash: Ive got an appointment at the vets tomorrow night with a cat so if Im worried in the morning I will bring it forward


im sure when he feels a bit better he will eat


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> im sure when he feels a bit better he will eat


I hope so, Im really worried about him. His brother looks miserable too as they have to be seperated for the time being:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I hope so, Im really worried about him. His brother looks miserable too as they have to be seperated for the time being:bash:


awww some take it pretty badly  when ninja had his eye out he was fine on his own for a while but delahaye pined horribly


----------



## tomwilson

anyone wlse notice this threads missing about 6-7 members,


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Yes Tom I have noticed a few missing regulars - I don't know about Cat, but Ditta's been on the heavy sleepers and has lost her brain somewhere! She'll be back when she finds it! :lol2:

Child minding day today, so busy morning sorting out washing and ironing :sad: then I'm off.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Yes Tom I have noticed a few missing regulars - I don't know about Cat, but Ditta's been on the heavy sleepers and has lost her brain somewhere! She'll be back when she finds it! :lol2:
> 
> Child minding day today, so busy morning sorting out washing and ironing :sad: then I'm off.


 
Loads of missing people, I wonder where they are:gasp:

The kittens are fine this morning but one had a funny turn during the night as it went all floppy. I injected anitbiotics and it was right as rain a few hours later. There mum is very poorly with mastitis and it worried me that the kittens could have taken some of the toxins onboard
My ratty man has been drinking fluids, he has been out overnight and eaten some baby porridge and biscuit:no1:


----------



## feorag

That's well weird - I went into the bedroom to get dressed after coming on here first - have to get the priorities right :lol: and realised I hadn't asked you how the little ratty chappie was getting on.

So I came back on here now to ask and you've been on and posted to tell me :gasp:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell -I'd be tempted to put them back together -it's rare that they pick at each other's wounds -they nearly always pick at their own -my vet always advises once they are fully over the anaesthesia to let them be with the others -it helps them mentally .
Try some Alpro Vanilla Soya pud works a treat


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Loads of missing people, I wonder where they are:gasp:
> 
> The kittens are fine this morning but one had a funny turn during the night as it went all floppy. I injected anitbiotics and it was right as rain a few hours later. There mum is very poorly with mastitis and it worried me that the kittens could have taken some of the toxins onboard
> My ratty man has been drinking fluids, he has been out overnight and eaten some baby porridge and biscuit:no1:


good news about the ratty shell


----------



## Amalthea

Good news about the ratlet, Shell!!!  And glad the kittens are still doing well.....

Steve said Cat and Ditta were over at his a few days ago and he did both of their hair. Apparently, Cat is silver/white on top and black underneath.


----------



## feorag

And she hasn't told us that!!! And worse still hasn't posted a piccie! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

She just posted in the C&C thread earlier.....


----------



## Amalthea

Think the mutt and I are gonna go out and take advantage of this lovely weather


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe I havnt been on here today:gasp:

The kittens seem to be doing well and I have taken Catastrophyrats advice and put the 2 ratty men back together and they both seem much happier. It was quite touching to see their reunion as they were licking each other faces. I wish poorly boy would eat more, Im going to try him with a roast dinner tonight as its usually his favourite. I bought some pilchards in tomato sauce and they both refused to touch it which is no big surprise, when did they actually start putting them in chilli sauce :bash: I will get a photo of his huge wound later on after Ive got him to eat some tasty food.


----------



## Shell195

I got a letter of the doctors today that said the doctors would like to see me about my blood test results:gasp: They tried ringing me but Ive changed my landline number after all the trouble BT and Sky caused us by cutting the line off. I have an appointment in the morning at 10.10


----------



## Amalthea

Glad the ratlets went back together alright  Good luck at the Dr's tomorrow!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Just saw this on FB....



> *Tracey Downs
> i think i have gone mad...........cat has wanted this certain thing for over a year......ive said NO, yesterday i waivered. today it has arrived *





> Tracey Downs well he travelled home on cats knee, hes as small as a rat, he is 8 weeks old, he is blue fawn with a white stripe on his snout, he has a chocolate nose........any guesses???


I have asked if she got her chi.....


----------



## Amalthea

And the answer is yup


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

jen! steal my thunder!!!!!

meet Axl (name not totally set yet)


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry *lol* You were being asked about today..... :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Sorry *lol* You were being asked about today..... :whistling2:


where? when? by who?


----------



## Amalthea

Earlier today.... Eileen being one : victory: Just look back a couple pages.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i went for a uni interview today but i think i bummed out


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i went for a uni interview today but i think i bummed out


What course have you applied for Cat?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I got a letter of the doctors today that said the doctors would like to see me about my blood test results:gasp: They tried ringing me but Ive changed my landline number after all the trouble BT and Sky caused us by cutting the line off. I have an appointment in the morning at 10.10


:gasp: I hope everything is OK.

Cat that chi is just gorgeous! :flrt:

I was replying to Tom who was saying that there seemed to be a few of our 'regulars' missing.

I've missed ya both!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i went for a uni interview today but i think i bummed out





_jake_ said:


> What course have you applied for Cat?


paramedics hun



feorag said:


> :gasp: I hope everything is OK.
> 
> Cat that chi is just gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> I was replying to Tom who was saying that there seemed to be a few of our 'regulars' missing.
> 
> I've missed ya both!!!


missed who both?

hes gorgeous isnt he! strugglin to agree on a name though, think we agree on axl


----------



## Amalthea

Axl's good :whistling2:

Good luck on the job!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Axl's good :whistling2:
> 
> Good luck on the job!


it is jen but its not jumpin out at me like i thought it might. its still a possibility

its uni but thanks hehe


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> paramedics hun


Woman after my own heart (I want to do the same).

Apparently Unis only have set amount of places like 20 and 100s of applicants. To get accepted you need plenty of voluntary work (st.johns) Work experience (health related college course highers your chances) and some paid work in a care home! Also some life experience is good. You need a clean license + a C1, just incase you didn't know some UNI's have a fitness test too.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Cat is Axl Frankies new name:whistling2:
I knew last night Jen but never told:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Hes very cute:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Woman after my own heart (I want to do the same).
> 
> Apparently Unis only have set amount of places like 20 and 100s of applicants. To get accepted you need plenty of voluntary work (st.johns) Work experience (health related college course highers your chances) and some paid work in a care home! Also some life experience is good. You need a clean license + a C1, just incase you didn't know some UNI's have a fitness test too.:2thumb::2thumb:


 
ive already done the fitness test today jake, and the interview..... aced the fitness test, they were amazed at my results but i froze in the interview!!
ive worked for the nhs for 8 years, got an nvq in health and social care, a foundation egree in health and social care and a diploma in youth work as well as voluntary experience with young offenders. i was just crap in interview. 1000 applie, 200 got through to this stage and theres 16 places, so i dont fancy my chances


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive already done the fitness test today jake, and the interview..... aced the fitness test, they were amazed at my results but i froze in the interview!!
> ive worked for the nhs for 8 years, got an nvq in health and social care, a foundation egree in health and social care and a diploma in youth work as well as voluntary experience with young offenders. i was just crap in interview. 1000 applie, 200 got through to this stage and theres 16 places, so i dont fancy my chances


ahh was just checking  Some people seem to think that Para is just a good course before Medicine ect. Apparently its harder to train as a para than joining the Police, either of them I want to do.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> ahh was just checking  Some people seem to think that Para is just a good course before Medicine ect. Apparently its harder to train as a para than joining the Police, either of them I want to do.


 
my primary choice would be the police, but with not recruitin i cant wait around. my background will be brilliant for the paras, but i totally messed up the interview. my fitness test they couldnt believe. they get your heart rate up to 80% in a warm up then o the test, n they said a fairly fit person would sit between 80 n 90% of their max heart rate, mine was down around 50-60% all the time


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my primary choice would be the police, but with not recruitin i cant wait around. my background will be brilliant for the paras, but i totally messed up the interview. my fitness test they couldnt believe. they get your heart rate up to 80% in a warm up then o the test, n they said a fairly fit person would sit between 80 n 90% of their max heart rate, mine was down around 50-60% all the time


Maybe wait for the police if thats what you really want? Take you 2-5yrs to graduate and will have recruted long before that, especially with the Police pay cuts.:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> jen! steal my thunder!!!!!
> 
> meet Axl (name not totally set yet)
> image
> image
> image
> image





_jake_ said:


> Maybe wait for the police if thats what you really want? Take you 2-5yrs to graduate and will have recruted long before that, especially with the Police pay cuts.:2thumb:


not likely jake mate i know to special cunsables who where on the cusp of becoming police officers who got refused once the new government got in, there is a very long waiting list,


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> not likely jake mate i know to special cunsables who where on the cusp of becoming police officers who got refused once the new government got in, there is a very long waiting list,


Rather wait than waste £grands on a uni course doing something you don't 100% want (if Cat wants police more than para):2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Maybe wait for the police if thats what you really want? Take you 2-5yrs to graduate and will have recruted long before that, especially with the Police pay cuts.:2thumb:


no it takes 2 years the course for paramedics. the police are not takin on for many many years and ive been told by a friend theyll only be lookin at the pcsos or specials to recruit into regulars


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no it takes 2 years the course for paramedics. the police are not takin on for many many years and ive been told by a friend theyll only be lookin at the pcsos or specials to recruit into regulars


I think thats Undergraduate or something like that? And theres another course afterwards? But might be talking rubbish there.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Rather wait than waste £grands on a uni course doing something you don't 100% want (if Cat wants police more than para):2thumb:


never thought of the money mate i'll admit but as said the wait is non existant at the moment they're not taking on at all. and it takes alot to be an unpaid pcsos, especialy with bills to pay. i think the police force is going to be a dead mans boots situation for a long time to come


----------



## tomwilson

i'm going to have an aneurysm explanation to come later


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> I think thats Undergraduate or something like that? And theres another course afterwards? But might be talking rubbish there.


have you actually researched the course jake seen as you wanna do it?:lol2: the course is 2 years complete. its funded and you can get a means tested bursary so i wouldnt be wasting £s on it. i would love to do either the police or paramedics, so im happy going for the uni course though i dont think ive got in anyways


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

to show pups size. and i think we hae decided on a name....


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> it is jen but its not jumpin out at me like i thought it might. its still a possibility
> 
> *its uni but thanks hehe*


That's what I meant :whistling2: Don't know why I wrote "job"... BAH!

Think we're about to go see The Rite.....


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have you actually researched the course jake seen as you wanna do it?:lol2: the course is 2 years complete. its funded and you can get a means tested bursary so i wouldnt be wasting £s on it. i would love to do either the police or paramedics, so im happy going for the uni course though i dont think ive got in anyways


Admitidley not the course no, just how to get there:blush: Like joining forums, voluntary work, college ect. I just thought that it was another one after:blush: Never mind.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

right thats it! he has to go back!!!!

hes even too small for my pauls boutique bag!!! :gasp::lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

tomwilson said:


> i'm going to have an aneurysm explanation to come later


not that anyone seemed bothered but my head was hurting since dianas mum came home from slimming world (first day, both diana and her sister have been going for a while, and i've done it in the past), dianas sister was crying due to depression and anti D's not working yet so dianas mum shouts at her to stop :bash:

then she's sitting there reading her new slimming world books, "beans, rice, cous cous 'blargh', extra lean beef, quorn 'blargh', milk." for christ sake she's a grown woman does it really need the :censor:ing sound effects, then she's sitting there going "i don't understand it" to diana "why is that syns and this free" because ones fatty and the other isn't:bash:

some thing is free and she goes the whole pack. yes its :censor:ing free what more do you need "but how can it be free if you have loads" because its very low in sugar and fat but filling and you only eat till your :censor:ing full not sick:bash: 

then she's sitting there going on about how she needs a high fibre diet, which includes 8 peices of white bread (which the deit doesn't allow for) i told her white bread has no fibre in it they take the fibre and throw it away to make white bread then she gets pee'd off because she thinks it does:bash:


god she's grating on me lately:bash:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> right thats it! he has to go back!!!!
> 
> hes even too small for my pauls boutique bag!!! :gasp::lol2:
> image
> image


oh cat sorry i forgot to congradulate you on the new puppy he's very cute


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> not that anyone seemed bothered but my head was hurting since dianas mum came home from slimming world (first day, both diana and her sister have been going for a while, and i've done it in the past), dianas sister was crying due to depression and anti D's not working yet so dianas mum shouts at her to stop :bash:
> 
> then she's sitting there reading her new slimming world books, "beans, rice, cous cous 'blargh', extra lean beef, quorn 'blargh', milk." for christ sake she's a grown woman does it really need the :censor:ing sound effects, then she's sitting there going "i don't understand it" to diana "why is that syns and this free" because ones fatty and the other isn't:bash:
> 
> some thing is free and she goes the whole pack. yes its :censor:ing free what more do you need "but how can it be free if you have loads" because its very low in sugar and fat but filling and you only eat till your :censor:ing full not sick:bash:
> 
> then she's sitting there going on about how she needs a high fibre diet, which includes 8 peices of white bread (which the deit doesn't allow for) i told her white bread has no fibre in it they take the fibre and throw it away to make white bread then she gets pee'd off because she thinks it does:bash:
> 
> 
> god she's grating on me lately:bash:


Sorry but, in english without all the emoticons?


----------



## Shell195

My poorly ratty man is sat munching a chicken bone:2thumb:
I went to the vets today with one of the cats and the vet said to me *"I managed to remove the rat from the lump*", he said it was enormous hence the huge wound. No wonder he felt crap. I now feel much more positive about him


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My poorly ratty man is sat munching a chicken bone:2thumb:
> I went to the vets today with one of the cats and the vet said to me *"I managed to remove the rat from the lump*", he said it was enormous hence the huge wound. No wonder he felt crap. I now feel much more positive about him


im pleased to hear this Shell... has he said what the lump was? rare for them to spread so quickly


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> im pleased to hear this Shell... has he said what the lump was? rare for them to spread so quickly


 
He said it looked like a cancerous tumour and it may come back, it was twice the size it was the week before. I will take a photo of his wound as its really big 
I put him back with his brother which is why hes eating I think, the vet agreed it was ok to do if I thought it would benefit them both. They were so pleased to see each other, Ive never seen such affection shown to each other before.:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

***OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT***

the chi chi has now been named.....from here on in he will be called

*Gunther*

:flrt::flrt::flrt:​


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Sorry but, in english without all the emoticons?


her mother was doing my head in


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ***OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT***​
> 
> the chi chi has now been named.....from here on in he will be called​
> *Gunther*​
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:​


 
You need to add him to your siggy:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> He said it looked like a cancerous tumour and it may come back, it was twice the size it was the week before. I will take a photo of his wound as its really big
> I put him back with his brother which is why hes eating I think, the vet agreed it was ok to do if I thought it would benefit them both. They were so pleased to see each other, Ive never seen such affection shown to each other before.:flrt:


awwwww :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> You need to add him to your siggy:flrt:


not got any room to shell :lol2:

hope you ok with ratty kins. not read it all, its hard job baby sittin! fed rabbits roents an skunks, now need to sort out the zoozone for gunthers bed next to me


----------



## Shell195

Ive just fed the litter of 8 baby mice, syringe fed the kittens and checked on Ronnie and Reggie who are snuggled up together:flrt:
Ive been feeding the baby mice weetabix with kitten milk and bird seed but have never seen them eat, they have all survived since yesterday so I presume they are eating. What else can I give them?


Naughty Cinders was threatening the adult cat through the dog crate:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *not got any room to shell* :lol2:
> 
> hope you ok with ratty kins. not read it all, its hard job baby sittin! fed rabbits roents an skunks, now need to sort out the zoozone for gunthers bed next to me


 
You could remove the ticker thing for Coffybean:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

better?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> better?


 
Much better:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> better?


i'd better remove my tag now hadn't i :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'd better remove my tag now hadn't i :lol2:


Ive changed mine already:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well that all took a bit of reading.
Cat - I missed you and Ditta - WTF did you think I meant?? :lol2: 
Sorry you froze in your interview, but if you've impressed them in other areas, they may make allowances - not everyone interviews well, but if your unfit you can't hide it.

And I like Gunther better than Axl! :2thumb:

Tom I think your mother-in-law would drive me mad too! I've done Slimming World and it's very simple to understand - free food is free - what's difficult to understand about that?? :roll:

Shell - excellent news about the ratty boy munching on his chicken bone! :2thumb:

Sorry can't suggest anything for the baby meeces - no experience of meeces at all whatsover!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Tom I think your mother-in-law would drive me mad too! I've done Slimming World and it's very simple to understand - free food is free - what's difficult to understand about that?? :roll:


cheers eileen this is the revelation she doesn't seem to understand i think she thinks they want her to get fatter or some thing, she went to bed two and a half ago and i still have a head ache


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> cheers eileen this is the revelation she doesn't seem to understand i think she thinks they want her to get fatter or some thing, she went to bed two and a half ago and i still have a head ache


Well if I can grasp the concept of "free food" being free and therefore being able to eat as much as I want of it - "2 a day" (if it's still that term) eat 2 items from this list every day and "sins" have to be counted up and you don't eat more than 5 - 10, then I don't know why she can't. 

BTW it's about 15 years since I did Slimming World, but I still remember how it works.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Well if I can grasp the concept of "free food" being free and therefore being able to eat as much as I want of it - "2 a day" (if it's still that term) eat 2 items from this list every day and "sins" have to be counted up and you don't eat more than 5 - 10, then I don't know why she can't.
> 
> BTW it's about 15 years since I did Slimming World, but I still remember how it works.


they've fluffed it out a bit with healthy extras and extra free, and super free food but its still pretty much the same eileen


----------



## Amalthea

The Rite was a bit long-winded and kinda boring. Meh. Off to bed, I think.......

Shell, I'd feed the baby meece the same thing I'd feed baby rats. Diluted evaporated milk, a bit of honey to sweeten, and live yogurt.... And then have small dry foods for them to nibble as and when they want. Budgie seeds, wheatabix, rice crispies, etc


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> The Rite was a bit long-winded and kinda boring. Meh. Off to bed, I think.......
> 
> Shell, I'd feed the baby meece the same thing I'd feed baby rats. Diluted evaporated milk, a bit of honey to sweeten, and live yogurt.... And then have small dry foods for them to nibble as and when they want. *Budgie* seeds, wheatabix, rice crispies, etc


i want a budgie, and some frogies


----------



## Amalthea

I wouldn't mind some frogs


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The Rite was a bit long-winded and kinda boring. Meh. Off to bed, I think.......
> 
> Shell, I'd feed the baby meece the same thing I'd feed baby rats. Diluted evaporated milk, a bit of honey to sweeten, and live yogurt.... And then have small dry foods for them to nibble as and when they want. Budgie seeds, wheatabix, rice crispies, etc


Cool, they must be eating but Ive never seen them. I need to find a bigger tank for them tomorrow as they ping about now:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Good morning, Ive just come downstairs to make some kitten milk:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning  Was another quiet night last night.....


----------



## feorag

Morning. I'm childminding again today, but going to see my boss's mum for coffee on the way, so an earlier than usual start! Could have stayed in bed though! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I've got work this afternoon, but I've got a few errands to run beforehand, so am heading into Bolton early.....


----------



## Shell195

Been to the doctors and I have 2 raised levels both to do with the Liver so its a repeat test next week and this time they are testing for Hepatitis as well. He asked if I was a heavy drinker which Im not so will have to wait and see


----------



## ditta

morning:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> morning:gasp:


 
Hello stranger:whistling2:

Ive got to go out now *lol*


----------



## ditta

hello, even stranger than me......:lol2:

ive not caught up on everything yet but i will trawl through and read all the gossip.

anything i should know?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Been to the doctors and I have 2 raised levels both to do with the Liver so its a repeat test next week and this time they are testing for Hepatitis as well. He asked if I was a heavy drinker which Im not so will have to wait and see


:gasp: Oh!!! Do you feel OK at the minute - no temperature or feeling weak and wobbly (apart from what the lack of sleep when fostering would cause?



ditta said:


> morning:gasp:


:gasp: Ditta!!! You're back!!!!

I've mised ya!! Are you feeling OK now??

Yey! My new ratty boredom busters arrived the other day and this is the boys discovering it yesterday. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-chappies-new-boredom-buster.html#post7893534

BTW did you know if you type rats quickly and your left hand is on the wrong keys you type tits! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: Oh!!! Do you feel OK at the minute - no temperature or feeling weak and wobbly (apart from what the lack of sleep when fostering would cause?
> 
> :gasp: Ditta!!! You're back!!!!
> 
> I've mised ya!! Are you feeling OK now??
> 
> Yey! My new ratty boredom busters arrived the other day and this is the boys discovering it yesterday. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-chappies-new-boredom-buster.html#post7893534
> 
> BTW did you know if you type rats quickly and your left hand is on the wrong keys you type tits! :lol2:


 
I feel fine, and my liver wasnt tender when the doctor poked it about:lol2:


:roll2:Only you would have noticed that about the rats

Talking of rats, Ronnie and Reggie my ratty brothers are back in together and the one boys wound is healing nicely and hes very lively but the other boy doesnt look quite right, very lethargic and weak:devil: Ive given him Baytril and syringed some fluids but Im taking him to the vets this afternoon as Im really worried about him


----------



## Shell195

Back from work and back from the vets.
My poor ratty boy has blood round his nostrils but has shown no sign of a RI and was fine last night, no sneezing etc. His lungs sound clear and he wasnt dehydrated, hes just weak and very lethargic. The vets not sure whats up with him but thought maybe a fall could have caused it(very unlikely as these to boys are to lazy to climb) or an age related problem. She can feel no lumps so basically doesnt have a clue:bash: Hes had a steroid injection and has antibiotics. Ive brought him home, hes on a heatpad and I am syringe feeding him but Im not hopefull as hes so lethargic and wobbly. I cant believe that this is the same boy who was happily munching a chicken dinner last night:bash: If he survives the night hes to go back in the morning to see the rodent vet(he wasnt on duty today  )


----------



## ditta

am so sorry shell, poor old ratty

yes eileen im a little bit more with it, but ive been sick all night so i must have picked up a bug now grrr:devil:

time of the month too:whip:
but ive had a fairly happy day, puppy sitting:flrt:

hes soooooooooo cute, with his little hair lip and skew whiff nose:flrt:

but hes gone to meet granny and grandad tonight so im going early to bed to play kitty games and rub babydices tummy, she is very insistant atm that i rub her tummy, she flings herself on her side to give me access:lol2:, last 2 weeks she seems to have lost a little weight but the weeks before she had put it on........we weigh her every two weeks tro check for kits, but shes not making this bloody easy:gasp:

then again i havnt been having midnight snacks for the last month as i have been drugged up. so maybe the weight loss is no picnics in bed!!!!!!!!! and not cos she isnt pregnant:whistling2:


anything else you think i need or would like to know?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> am so sorry shell, poor old ratty
> 
> yes eileen im a little bit more with it, but ive been sick all night so i must have picked up a bug now grrr:devil:
> 
> time of the month too:whip:
> but ive had a fairly happy day, puppy sitting:flrt:
> 
> hes soooooooooo cute, with his little hair lip and skew whiff nose:flrt:
> 
> but hes gone to meet granny and grandad tonight so im going early to bed to play kitty games and rub babydices tummy, she is very insistant atm that i rub her tummy, she flings herself on her side to give me access:lol2:, last 2 weeks she seems to have lost a little weight but the weeks before she had put it on........we weigh her every two weeks tro check for kits, but shes not making this bloody easy:gasp:
> 
> then again i havnt been having midnight snacks for the last month as i have been drugged up. so maybe the weight loss is no picnics in bed!!!!!!!!! and not cos she isnt pregnant:whistling2:
> 
> 
> anything else you think i need or would like to know?


 

1/ We want photos of your new hair:whistling2:

and 
2/ I want your puppy:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Wil get cat to post some and you can't have him cos his grandad says he keeping him


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I feel fine, and my liver wasnt tender when the doctor poked it about:lol2:
> 
> 
> :roll2:Only you would have noticed that about the rats
> 
> Talking of rats, Ronnie and Reggie my ratty brothers are back in together and the one boys wound is healing nicely and hes very lively but the other boy doesnt look quite right, very lethargic and weak:devil: Ive given him Baytril and syringed some fluids but Im taking him to the vets this afternoon as Im really worried about him


I asked because I had a similar blood test when I was in America. I had a temperature and the glands in my neck were swollen, so the doctor did a liver function test and it came back problematical. He said he thought it might be glandular fever, or just a foreign virus that I hadn't met before?? But my liver wasn't tender at all.

So sorry to hear about the rat - that doesn't sound awfully good - I hope he's OK in the morning.

I've noticed that Angus is a bit more subdued lately. When I open the cage, Hamish is out like Jack Flash and will stay out all day if I let him - he just goes under the cage or the pouffe and sleep there, but Angus doesn't seem so interested in his daily constitutional lately.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I asked because I had a similar blood test when I was in America. I had a temperature and the glands in my neck were swollen, so the doctor did a liver function test and it came back problematical. He said he thought it might be glandular fever, or just a foreign virus that I hadn't met before?? But my liver wasn't tender at all.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the rat - that doesn't sound awfully good - I hope he's OK in the morning.
> 
> I've noticed that Angus is a bit more subdued lately. When I open the cage, Hamish is out like Jack Flash and will stay out all day if I let him - he just goes under the cage or the pouffe and sleep there, but Angus doesn't seem so interested in his daily constitutional lately.


Fingers crossed its something simple then!
I will never remember which is Ronnie and which is Reggie without Steve pointing them out to me as they look so similar.
I dont hold out much hope for the sick boy as he just sleeps and wont even stand up  The one with the removed lump is much better but he now looks like hes missing his brother whos in a seperate cage now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just weighed Gunther and he's 780grams bless ::flrt::


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just weighed Gunther and he's 780grams bless ::flrt::


:gasp: Weve got hedgehogs that weigh heavier than him:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Poor Reggie & Ronnie - doesn't mind which one, they're both kinda suffering at the minute aren't they? Such a shame you've had to separate them. I hope the newly sick one is OK when you get up tomorrow. 

If you're anything like me you'll be scared to go into the room tomorrow for fear of what you'll find! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Poor Reggie & Ronnie - doesn't mind which one, they're both kinda suffering at the minute aren't they? Such a shame you've had to separate them. I hope the newly sick one is OK when you get up tomorrow.
> 
> If you're anything like me you'll be scared to go into the room tomorrow for fear of what you'll find! :sad:


Im like that now and keep going to check on him  I really would like to know what is up with him, I hate not having a diagnosis:devil:


----------



## feorag

Yes, me too - it's like how can you fight something when you don't know what it is!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both tonight - now I'm off to my bed!

Goodnight.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, me too - it's like how can you fight something when you don't know what it is!
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both tonight - now I'm off to my bed!
> 
> Goodnight.


Nighty night x


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry your other rattie boy isn't feeling well now, Shell  

I'm finally able to relax a bit, but I am knackered, so heading off to bed.... I didn't read far back, so if I missed anything, let me know.


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Sorry you're a bit under the weather Jen. My 'dicky' throat is playing up again. I've been feeling really tired this last couple of days and then yesterday afternoon my throat started hurting when I swallowed, which is a sure sign that I'm 'coming down with something', maybe just that I've overdone things and my immune system has weakened, or I'm just getting a common or garden cold. Either way I don't like it! :sad:

Shell, what's happening with little ratty boy??? I hope he's OK this morning.

We're off up to Alnwick for me to buy up a supply of wool to knit these jumpers for my 'order' :lol: Gonna have a bit of lunch and go to Barter Books to see if they've any decent books in and have a coffee there.

Tonight I'm baby sitting for Daniel because Eve is dancing in a concert and Paul and Roz both want to go, but they know Daniel won't sit still for 2 hours - how right they are!!! :lol2:

So I'll be sporadically on and off today! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive been up since 7 :gasp:
My ratty boy has improved and has had his meds. He seems stronger and is drinking, hes also eaten some baby food which is great news.

Ive so much to do today as its our Annual spring ball tonight:bash:
I cant say its my thing but Im expected to go. Ive just sat down with a cup of tea before I start my transformation:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It wasn't that I wasn't "well", but my throat was fooked after doing a pub party and having to yell over the deejay and women all freaking night.... And then I came home to see I've started to come on and tonight is my "hen do" with the girls from work, so I was ssiped off. Oh well. At least the raffle from last night has paid for tonight's shenanigans 

Glad your boy is feeling better today, Shell!!! Sounds like a good sign


----------



## Shell195

Ermmmmmm Im getting a new puppy at the weekend:gasp:
Ive always said no more dogs but this one is special. Shes a Cavaliar(Tri colour) and she had a bad birth. Shes is a tiny chi sized baby who may or may not live a normal life as the vet cant find anything wrong with her, although on occasion she gets a bit wobbly. Shes having her first vaccination on Monday and we get to see her at the weekend. This little girl is free to a special home and I can certainly provide that:flrt:
Blame Cat and Ditta for this!


----------



## Amalthea

Awwwww!!!! Puppy!!!! :flrt: I'm sure you'll be able to give her the best possible home!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Awwwww!!!! Puppy!!!! :flrt: I'm sure you'll be able to give her the best possible home!!


 
Shes 8 weeks old and called Dolly, Steve and Sophie are soooo
excited. Im in a state of shock:lol2:
She does sound very cute though:flrt:


ETA Did the stripper and ladies eventually turn up last night ?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i want a black studded collar for gunther but theyre all leather on ebay


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i want a black studded collar for gunther but theyre all leather on ebay


 
Im going to be needing a pink diamante one:flrt:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> Im going to be needing a pink diamante one:flrt:


 aww if she's small and a bit wobbly could be a CH dog -**** Boris is a CH cat it does happen in dogs


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> Back from work and back from the vets.
> My poor ratty boy has blood round his nostrils but has shown no sign of a RI and was fine last night, no sneezing etc.
> 
> probably isn't blood it will porphyrin which is secreted by glands it's a sign of being unwell -thet can excrete from eyes too -if it's blood it stains and smells different.
> Sounds to me as if he has had an embolism (stroke ) or is developing a pituitary tumour -both affect balance and mobility and both can cause vision problems or blindness -atm i am going through this with one of mine -takes time to recover if a stroke but they can and often do regain mobility and some vision -vet did right thing with steroid to reduce any swelling and antibio in case it is a brain abscess or infection.
> Unless he is clearly stressed i would put them back together.
> I had a little hairless girl who suddenly became paralysed totally and she had a stroke and despite syringe feeding for ages she eventually recovered -also they lose the ability to chew properly so give plenty of mashed food .
> Hope both are better soon


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back from work and back from the vets.
> My poor ratty boy has blood round his nostrils but has shown no sign of a RI and was fine last night, no sneezing etc.
> 
> probably isn't blood it will porphyrin which is secreted by glands it's a sign of being unwell -thet can excrete from eyes too -if it's blood it stains and smells different.
> Sounds to me as if he has had an embolism (stroke ) or is developing a pituitary tumour -both affect balance and mobility and both can cause vision problems or blindness -atm i am going through this with one of mine -takes time to recover if a stroke but they can and often do regain mobility and some vision -vet did right thing with steroid to reduce any swelling and antibio in case it is a brain abscess or infection.
> Unless he is clearly stressed i would put them back together.
> I had a little hairless girl who suddenly became paralysed totally and she had a stroke and despite syringe feeding for ages she eventually recovered -also they lose the ability to chew properly so give plenty of mashed food .
> Hope both are better soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou, I will put the 2 poorly soldiers back together again as they really do fret when apart. He actually ate a piece of toast this morning and has had a nibble of some pasta and chicken. Poor boys
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> aww if she's small and a bit wobbly could be a CH dog -**** Boris is a CH cat it does happen in dogs


Im not sure, she isnt wobbly all the time but sometimes her back end does wobble a bit. The vet couldnt find anything wrong with her that he could see and she eats well and plays as normal. Ive not seen her yet, we are going over next weekend to collect her :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Im going to be needing a pink diamante one:flrt:


for who?

i want this one
extra small chihuahua spiked and studded 7-9 inch on eBay (end time 19-Mar-11 14:29:11 GMT)

its leather but im still very tempted!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> for who?
> 
> i want this one
> extra small chihuahua spiked and studded 7-9 inch on eBay (end time 19-Mar-11 14:29:11 GMT)
> 
> its leather but im still very tempted!


 
For Dolly of course:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> For Dolly of course:flrt:


is it definate then?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is it definate then?


 
Helen seemed happy with us and our background and thought Dolly would fit in well, Im hardly gonna say no am I ?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Helen seemed happy with us and our background and thought Dolly would fit in well, Im hardly gonna say no am I ?


 
we nearly walked away with her, though im sure ditta wouldnt let me lol

gunther keeps chewin everythin! mainly my face!!!


----------



## tomwilson

eileen you've a very busy day haven't you.

shell i'm glad the ratty boys are doing better, and the new puppy sounds wonderfull.

cat glad you're happy with the baby chi and he now has a name

i've been cleaning out a 4ft fish tank i got of gumtree for 40quid. gonna set it up for the turtles


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thanks tom, hes adorable! hes been with me all day. so well behaved apart from the chewin! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Finally a chance to get on a computer!


Shell195 said:


> My ratty boy has improved and has had his meds. He seems stronger and is drinking, hes also eaten some baby food which is great news.


That's great news Shell - long may it continue!!!



Shell195 said:


> This little girl is free to a special home and I can certainly provide that:flrt:


You certainly can! :2thumb:

Hope you enjoy yourself tonigh!

You too Jen!

I'm sitting here alone on a computer - on a Saturday night!!! :roll:


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks tom, hes adorable! hes been with me all day. so well behaved apart from the chewin! :lol2:


he's js trying to give you kisses, that or eat you:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Probably both! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

dirtbags not so keen!


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dirtbags not so keen!
> image


awww dirt bag looks scared


----------



## Cillah

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dirtbags not so keen!
> image


Awwh how cute :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Cillah said:


> Awwh how cute :flrt:


'pisst' cilla, did you buy it


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dirtbags not so keen!
> image


I'm not surprised - probably not totally clear what the little critter is - it's not exactly dog sized is it? :lol2: :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I'm not surprised - probably not totally clear what the little critter is - it's not exactly dog sized is it? :lol2: :flrt:


pocket sized?


----------



## feorag

Teacup! That's what she wanted! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Teacup! That's what she wanted! :lol2:


does that mean she has to carry him around in a tea cup though, that could be very incovenient eileen


----------



## feorag

Only if she wants a cup of tea surely, Tom??? :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

he gets carried around in my PB bag silly!! :lol2:

hes just been squaring up to ninja who just gingerly (no punn intended) sits up high n watches him, where as blinky seems to want to be pokin him all the time. just off out to the whole salers in a min cos i want to get him something he can chew rather than my face. and stop making the pull in the rug hes made any bigger!

hes just been barkin bless him.
how old should i start teachin him sit, and fetch etc?
been so long since i had a pup n even then i didnt do it right so i want to this time


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Cat I've always just started doing 'sit' and stuff as soon as I get my new puppy home and he's settled a bit. Just don't do it for too long and sicken him - at this age it's all more like a game, but they're learning while they're playing.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

hes so pathetic in the car, howls all the time n shakes. i ont have him in a carrier though, could that be the problem? that he doesnt feel safe enough? i thought maybe bein caged might make him worse


----------



## feorag

I would just persevere if you think he mightn't like a cage. Like every other baby animal they aren't used to cars and engines etc etc, so if it was me I'd just take him out every day for short runs - maybe drive somewhere and just sit in the car talking to him for 10 minutes and then driving back, see if you can get him to understand he's OK.

Merlin one of our Somalis had a problem with red and white concrete type tarmac on dual carriageways and motorways. On normal blacktop we could drive at 70mph + without any problems, but if we hit one of those patches red or concrete it was rougher and the noise of the tyres was much louder and he would start to wail until we dropped the car down to 60mph, then he would shut up. I guess the louder noise offended his ears!


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from the vets as Reggie rat was totally unco-ordinated and refused to be syringe fed and was grinding his teeth 

The proper rodent vet saw him and agreed that it wasnt blood coming from his nose but porphyrin. Reggie had a slight eye flicker so the vet diagnosed a brain lesion and to prevent further suffering sent him gently to sleep

RIP Reggie rat my licky, laughing ratty man


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sleep well reggie, sorry for your loss shell, thinkin of you x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sleep well reggie, sorry for your loss shell, thinkin of you x


 
Thankyou, I feel better knowing he is now at peace as I hate to see them suffer.
Hows that little monster of your doing? When hes vaccinated are you gonna bring him over to visit?? (thats not a request, its an order:lol2


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the vets as Reggie rat was totally unco-ordinated and refused to be syringe fed and was grinding his teeth
> 
> The proper rodent vet saw him and agreed that it wasnt blood coming from his nose but porphyrin. Reggie had a slight eye flicker so the vet diagnosed a brain lesion and to prevent further suffering sent him gently to sleep
> 
> RIP Reggie rat my licky, laughing ratty man


Aw, Shell I'm so sorry! I opened up this thread on the last page and read Cat's post and thought :gasp:

Poor boy, but as you say it was what was best for him and so you did the right thing - how's his brother gonna cope?? Will he integrate with any of your other groups of boys?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Thankyou, I feel better knowing he is now at peace as I hate to see them suffer.
> Hows that little monster of your doing? When hes vaccinated are you gonna bring him over to visit?? (thats not a request, its an order:lol2


 
are all your dogs vaccinated? cos i they are we dont have to wait, so long as he doesnt go on the floor where anything unvaccinated has been. 

hes doin ok, i got up to make ditta a cuppa, n hes curled up in my seat so ive been shifted over!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> are all your dogs vaccinated? cos i they are we dont have to wait, so long as he doesnt go on the floor where anything unvaccinated has been.
> 
> hes doin ok, i got up to make ditta a cuppa, n hes curled up in my seat so ive been shifted over!


 
They havent been done for 2 years so maybe wait until hes been vaccinated if you want, although Ive never had a problem when Ive brought a new puppy in.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, Shell I'm so sorry! I opened up this thread on the last page and read Cat's post and thought :gasp:
> 
> Poor boy, but as you say it was what was best for him and so you did the right thing - how's his brother gonna cope?? Will he integrate with any of your other groups of boys?


Ronnie was always the instigator in all the rat fights Ive had as he was such a bully, hes huge. Im gonna see how he gets on as Ive got 2 other cages with 2 boys in each one so could try him with them if need be.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

this might cheer you up a little shell

old sock, new jumper


----------



## lell36

God he's cute, where did you get him?? :flrt::flrt::lol2:

Shell I will post pictures of Dolly for you soon.

Helen


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

lell36 said:


> God he's cute, where did you get him?? :flrt::flrt::lol2:
> 
> Shell I will post pictures of Dolly for you soon.
> 
> Helen


helen, oh just from a very wonderful and caring lady and her lovely mother, gunther sends kisses to them both :flrt::flrt:

been lookin online at chi ads n i cant find a single one that even coes cose to how wonderfully beautiful gunther is


----------



## lell36

Oooh thanks Cat.

Gunther is excellent quality his parents are really wonderful little dogs. Gunther is a cracker. There are alot of dodgy Chihs out there. I was lucky that mine are wonderful quality! They are from KC lines but the breeder doesnt KC regisiter her litters. They really are top quality!

Gunther's mum Nan she wouldnt stay still!!












xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> helen, oh just from a very wonderful and caring lady and her lovely mother, gunther sends kisses to them both :flrt::flrt:
> 
> been lookin online at chi ads n i cant find a single one that even coes cose to how wonderfully beautiful gunther is


----------



## lell36

Pictures of Dolly for Shell. This will also cheer you up hun. RIP little reggie.

She looks huge but Ive enlarged the pictures!! :lol2:

Please excuse the scratches on my hands, I have rabbits!




























Here she is with her sister Moogies (which I am keeping) Dolly is on the right


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the vets as Reggie rat was totally unco-ordinated and refused to be syringe fed and was grinding his teeth
> 
> The proper rodent vet saw him and agreed that it wasnt blood coming from his nose but porphyrin. Reggie had a slight eye flicker so the vet diagnosed a brain lesion and to prevent further suffering sent him gently to sleep
> 
> RIP Reggie rat my licky, laughing ratty man


Am so sorry - RIP Reggie xxx




xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> this might cheer you up a little shell
> 
> old sock, new jumper
> image
> image


:flrt: too cute!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

lell36 said:


> Oooh thanks Cat.
> 
> Gunther is excellent quality his parents are really wonderful little dogs. Gunther is a cracker. There are alot of dodgy Chihs out there. I was lucky that mine are wonderful quality! They are from KC lines but the breeder doesnt KC regisiter her litters. They really are top quality!
> 
> Gunther's mum Nan she wouldnt stay still!!
> 
> image


why do breeders do that? not register their pups?


----------



## lell36

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why do breeders do that? not register their pups?


I dont know about all breeders, but this particular one breeds more litters in a year than you can shake a stick at! :whistling2::whistling2: She has chihs for sale all the time, I dont know how she does it? :gasp: I think the KC will only let you register 3 litters a year before they ask questions?

They are all really lovely dogs though. Really good quality and very well socialised. My dogs are all excellent with my kids and have very even tempers. I wish my shih tzus were as nice!! :bash::bash: Having 2 autistic kids you cant be too careful. Though the upside is when any animal leaves me it is bullet proof. :lol2:

Helen


----------



## freekygeeky

lell36 said:


> Pictures of Dolly for Shell. This will also cheer you up hun. RIP little reggie.
> 
> She looks huge but Ive enlarged the pictures!! :lol2:
> 
> Please excuse the scratches on my hands, I have rabbits!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Here she is with her sister Moogies (which I am keeping) Dolly is on the right
> 
> image


naww they look like mini dudleys/berts!!








and a similar age to their new one! Rupert!


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> this might cheer you up a little shell
> 
> old sock, new jumper
> image
> image


:gasp: OMG - she's started dressing him up already!!! :roll2:

Helen (hope you don't mind me calling you Helen!) that little fella is gorgeous.

Shell I can see why you had to have him!! :2thumb:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the vets as Reggie rat was totally unco-ordinated and refused to be syringe fed and was grinding his teeth
> 
> The proper rodent vet saw him and agreed that it wasnt blood coming from his nose but porphyrin. Reggie had a slight eye flicker so the vet diagnosed a brain lesion and to prevent further suffering sent him gently to sleep
> 
> RIP Reggie rat my licky, laughing ratty man


 sorry you lost him -sadly it can happen luckily it's not too common 
sleep well little man


----------



## lell36

feorag said:


> :gasp: OMG - she's started dressing him up already!!! :roll2:
> 
> Helen (hope you don't mind me calling you Helen!) that little fella is gorgeous.
> 
> Shell I can see why you had to have him!! :2thumb:


No of course not!! :flrt:

She is gorgeous. It will be very hard to part with Dolly. She is one in a million.:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> :gasp: OMG - she's started dressing him up already!!! :roll2:
> 
> Helen (hope you don't mind me calling you Helen!) that little fella is gorgeous.
> 
> Shell I can see why you had to have him!! :2thumb:


 have who? its a she if youre on about the dog :lol2:

Gunther needs a little coat eileen

look what i just won :flrt:

Swarovski Dog Collar Chihuahua Puppy on eBay (end time 06-Mar-11 16:28:51 GMT)


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> this might cheer you up a little shell
> 
> old sock, new jumper
> image
> image


 
He looks like a sock monster now:lol2: Very cute:flrt:



feorag said:


> :gasp: OMG - she's started dressing him up already!!! :roll2:
> 
> Helen (hope you don't mind me calling you Helen!) that little fella is gorgeous.
> 
> Shell I can see why you had to have *him*!! :2thumb:


 
In this part of the world anything called Dolly is a female:whistling2:
This is the first time Ive actually seen her:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> He looks like a sock monster now:lol2: Very cute:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this part of the world anything called Dolly is a female:whistling2:
> This is the first time Ive actually seen *he*:flrt:


now youre at it!! :lol2:

you like the other collar shell? x


----------



## Shell195

lell36 said:


> Pictures of Dolly for Shell. This will also cheer you up hun. RIP little reggie.
> 
> She looks huge but Ive enlarged the pictures!! :lol2:
> 
> Please excuse the scratches on my hands, I have rabbits!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Here she is with her sister Moogies (which I am keeping) Dolly is on the right
> 
> image


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I love her already, shes a very cute Disney dog:flrt::flrt:
The weekend cant come soon enough:jump:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> ETA Did the stripper and ladies eventually turn up last night ?


No stripper, and only a few ladies showed up... But I made enough in the raffle for my "hen do" last night 



Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the vets as Reggie rat was totally unco-ordinated and refused to be syringe fed and was grinding his teeth
> 
> The proper rodent vet saw him and agreed that it wasnt blood coming from his nose but porphyrin. Reggie had a slight eye flicker so the vet diagnosed a brain lesion and to prevent further suffering sent him gently to sleep
> 
> RIP Reggie rat my licky, laughing ratty man


I'm so sorry  At least he's not hurting now.... I hate when they start pain bruxing 

Sorry i've not been around...... Very hectic!!! Last night was my "hen do" that the girls from work arranged. Was great fun!! Am uploading pics now, so will post a couple. And then I stayed in bed til about 12:30 today, had "breakfast" and went to work to do a shop floor move. Gonna chill now though... Crampy.

Some gorgeous puppies being shown off!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> now youre at it!! :lol2:
> 
> Its the excitement:lol2:
> 
> you like the other collar shell? x


 
Yes, much more fitting for a chi:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> No stripper, and only a few ladies showed up... But I made enough in the raffle for my "hen do" last night
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm so sorry  At least he's not hurting now.... I hate when they start pain bruxing *
> 
> Sorry i've not been around...... Very hectic!!! Last night was my "hen do" that the girls from work arranged. Was great fun!! Am uploading pics now, so will post a couple. And then I stayed in bed til about 12:30 today, had "breakfast" and went to work to do a shop floor move. Gonna chill now though... Crampy.
> 
> Some gorgeous puppies being shown off!!!! :flrt:


It was horrid to hear him and he was quite obviously in pain as he couldnt settle 

Glad your night went well in the end:2thumb:
I went to our spring ball last night and my feet are aching due to the high shoes:lol2:

What happened to the stripper and ladies??


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

got to go to work tomorrow n im so gutted i have to leave my wee man


----------



## Amalthea

The stripper was cancelled and just nobody came... *shrugs* Oh well......

Here's a pic from early on in the night yesterday


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> The stripper was cancelled and just nobody came... *shrugs* Oh well......
> 
> Here's a pic from early on in the night yesterday
> 
> image


 
do us lady lurvers an ann summers n you could be the stripper :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* I don't even "strip" for Gary :blush: Not got the confidence :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Sorry to hear about Reggie,Shell...does sound a lot like what happened with Joker though his decline was more gradual..poor boy


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* I don't even "strip" for Gary :blush: Not got the confidence :whistling2:


 
you need to just do it, then youll never look back! i cant wait for the naked bike ride in june, need to get losin some weight though for it x


----------



## Amalthea

I don't mind him seeing me nekkid or half nekkid or anything else... It's just the ACTUAL stripping.... I don't dance, either *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Its our Open day again on 4th September, they are going to ask on Sunday(Trustees meeting) if the skunk will be attending:whistling2: You could enter the sock monster in the dog show


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Its our Open day again on 4th September, they are going to ask on Sunday(Trustees meeting) if the skunk will be attending:whistling2: You could enter the sock monster in the dog show


 
course she will as long as shes not got babies. 
ditta still not impressed that they threw baby dice out last year :lol2:

OHHHHHH ive always wanted to enter the competition!! now i have a cute dawgie to enter with!
how much is it to enter n what are the catagories again? 
i better get workin on his best walk hehe


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the vets as Reggie rat was totally unco-ordinated and refused to be syringe fed and was grinding his teeth
> 
> The proper rodent vet saw him and agreed that it wasnt blood coming from his nose but porphyrin. Reggie had a slight eye flicker so the vet diagnosed a brain lesion and to prevent further suffering sent him gently to sleep
> 
> RIP Reggie rat my licky, laughing ratty man


rip reggie, sorry for your loss shell


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> course she will as long as shes not got babies.
> ditta still not impressed that they threw baby dice out last year :lol2:
> 
> OHHHHHH ive always wanted to enter the competition!! now i have a cute dawgie to enter with!
> how much is it to enter n what are the catagories again?
> i better get workin on his best walk hehe


 
I cant remember the dog show prices, I will let you know when I find out



tomwilson said:


> rip reggie, sorry for your loss shell


Thanks Tom, at least hes free from pain now


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you need to just do it, then youll never look back! i cant wait for the naked bike ride in june, need to get losin some weight though for it x


 
You are already half the woman you were last time you did it:gasp:


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have who? its a she if youre on about the dog :lol2:
> 
> Gunther needs a little coat eileen
> 
> look what i just won :flrt:
> 
> Swarovski Dog Collar Chihuahua Puppy on eBay (end time 06-Mar-11 16:28:51 GMT)


OMFG!!! :gasp: That collar!! OTT!!!! :gasp:

I've got a minimum of 12 coats to knit in 4 different sizes within the next 4-6 weeks for an exclusive pet accessory website someone in London is setting up - how desperate is Gunther for a jumper??? 


Shell195 said:


> In this part of the world anything called Dolly is a female:whistling2:


Slip of the fingers Shell (and the brain :lol



Shell195 said:


> I went to our spring ball last night and my feet are aching due to the high shoes


I meant to ask you this morning if you had a good time last night. No Sophie to embarrass you???



Amalthea said:


> Here's a pic from early on in the night yesterday
> 
> image


OMG :gasp: Look at all those t*ts!!! :gasp: :lol2:

We've been out again today - it's getting to be a habit and I have to say I'm quite enjoying it!!!

I forgot to tell you that I've finally solved Skye's Mr Whippy poohs - I've put him on CSJ's Champ and he does lushy poos now that I can pick up!!! :2thumb: The Chappie did help to make them firmer, but he was losing weight, so we had to feed him more so he was poo-ing more etc etc.

So today we went to a local kennels that's a supplier for CSJ and picked up a few more bags, then we went to a farm tearoom and farm shop and had a lush bowl of home made soup with Cheesy bread and a cake and coffee, then a mooch in the farm shop and then we went to the beach with Skye and had a walk along the beach - it was an absolutely fabulous day and there were loads of people there, even at 4:00 in the afternoon!

Then back home to watch TV and finish my first jumper! :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

ok for anyone who's watching being human don't read the bit in white untill after you watch tonights i just want to say it know before i watch so its not like coming in afterwards saying i knew it was gonna happen

i think herrick is now a were wolf to or somthing similar since he's also a vampire

thats all


----------



## feorag

I had to record the second showing tonight cos there was 4 things on TV at 9:00 I wanted to watch and I can only record 3 at once, so I cancelled my automatic recording of Being Human at 9:00 and am recording it at about 11:30 so will watch it tomorrow.

I'm very tempted to read what you've put cos I know something is going to happen tomorrow night and it's a full moon so the werewolves will be out, but I'm not, so that I get a surprise tomorrow night - or a shock - whatever!

And now I'm off to bed - goodnight whoever is left.


----------



## Shell195

I read it *lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OMFG!!! :gasp: That collar!! OTT!!!! :gasp:
> 
> I've got a minimum of 12 coats to knit in 4 different sizes within the next 4-6 weeks for an exclusive pet accessory website someone in London is setting up - how desperate is Gunther for a jumper???
> Slip of the fingers Shell (and the brain :lol
> 
> I meant to ask you this morning if you had a good time last night. No Sophie to embarrass you???
> 
> OMG :gasp: Look at all those t*ts!!! :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> We've been out again today - it's getting to be a habit and I have to say I'm quite enjoying it!!!
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you that I've finally solved Skye's Mr Whippy poohs - I've put him on CSJ's Champ and he does lushy poos now that I can pick up!!! :2thumb: The Chappie did help to make them firmer, but he was losing weight, so we had to feed him more so he was poo-ing more etc etc.
> 
> So today we went to a local kennels that's a supplier for CSJ and picked up a few more bags, then we went to a farm tearoom and farm shop and had a lush bowl of home made soup with Cheesy bread and a cake and coffee, then a mooch in the farm shop and then we went to the beach with Skye and had a walk along the beach - it was an absolutely fabulous day and there were loads of people there, even at 4:00 in the afternoon!
> 
> Then back home to watch TV and finish my first jumper! :2thumb:


Never heard of that food but glad its working:2thumb:
Bloody hell Eileen you are an exclusive designer now:notworthy:
The ball was ok if you like that kind of thing but the food was very tasty :mf_dribble: Sophie was an absolute angel :halo:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I read it *lol


thats ok i was wrong anyway:blush:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> thats ok i was wrong anyway:blush:


just a bit


but wow....just WOW.....i want it to be next week now


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> just a bit
> 
> 
> but wow....just WOW.....i want it to be next week now


i didn't like it where the hell was annie


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Its our Open day again on 4th September, they are going to ask on Sunday(Trustees meeting) if the skunk will be attending:whistling2: You could enter the sock monster in the dog show


Oooh!!! Yay! :2thumb:



feorag said:


> OMG :gasp: Look at all those t*ts!!! :gasp: :lol2:


There were a LOT of boobies out!!! :lol2: And a couple of the girls were wearing our "Kissing Cleavage" bra which ups your cup size by one or two cups..... And none of us need a boost! :whistling2:


----------



## ukphd

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you need to just do it, then youll never look back! i cant wait for the naked bike ride in june, need to get losin some weight though for it x


I hope you have a gel saddle.... :gasp:



feorag said:


> I forgot to tell you that I've finally solved Skye's Mr Whippy poohs - I've put him on CSJ's Champ and he does lushy poos now that I can pick up!!! :2thumb: The Chappie did help to make them firmer, but he was losing weight, so we had to feed him more so he was poo-ing more etc etc.
> 
> So today we went to a local kennels that's a supplier for CSJ and picked up a few more bags, then we went to a farm tearoom and farm shop and had a lush bowl of home made soup with Cheesy bread and a cake and coffee, then a mooch in the farm shop and then we went to the beach with Skye and had a walk along the beach - it was an absolutely fabulous day and there were loads of people there, even at 4:00 in the afternoon!
> 
> Then back home to watch TV and finish my first jumper! :2thumb:


:no1: Hurrah for solid poops! I was thinking this morning how lovelyl and bullet-like the cat's poops are since I moved them over to the Frank's pro gold biccies and applaws pouches. Though I think the applaws work out more expensive than the I/d pouches so I need to re-think that. What was the name of the food some of you recommended from Asda (sorry I wrote it down but lost the paper, and can't find the post now!). Is it available anywhere other than asda as we don't have a convenient one near us...? 

Lovely lovely sunny day here today - what a difference a bit of sunshine makes eh! I feel in such a good mood! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning


Shell195 said:


> Never heard of that food but glad its working:2thumb:
> Bloody hell Eileen you are an exclusive designer now:notworthy:
> The ball was ok if you like that kind of thing but the food was very tasty :mf_dribble: Sophie was an absolute angel :halo:


The food was recommended by someone on here - I'm wondering if it was LoveforLizards?? Honestly can't remember, but it's a food developed by a company in Wales originally for working sheepdogs - they now do quite a large range right up to a high energy one for working and agility dogs.

Someone posted on here about it when I first got Skye and said they would send out a free sample so I sent away for some, but there just wasn't enough of it to judge whether it was better than the Beta he was on that was giving him the rollicking sh*ts, so we changed to Autarky.

I found the "Calm Down Herbal" on a Hollistic Vet site on the 'net and as you know Skye's been on them for a year now. When I went to order the last lot I couldn't find them and the website seemed not to be working. However, the first tub I got from them was in a clear plastic tub with a self sticky label on it, the next one was a proper printed label and when I looked at the label to see who made it I realised it was the same company as had been recommended, so I ordered some from them, but because they make other products that have a similar effect I e-mailed them to ask if Calm Down was the best product for him and again they sent me a load of food samples.

They sell their basic food (Champ) for £10 a large sack and there was a testimonial on that particular food's page from a woman with a GSD who described exactly the same problem as I had with Skye, so we decided we would start with that product and if it didn't improve things, we would work up their range - at least at £9 we wouldn't be wasting a lot of money if it didn't work. However it does. AND on their website I checked out a local supplier to save on carriage and she's only charging me £9 for a 15Kg bag!

Jen, if you are still having problems with Diesel's poo, like Skye's, I would seriously suggest you try this product, as it was developed specifically with sheepdogs in mind.

Actually Shell, do you know you're right!!! I am an exclusive designer because I've kind of designed this jumper myself (albeit it using a girl's cardigan as a basic) and she has asked me not to make or sell this particular design to anyone else, so I am an exclusive dog clothing designer - even if at the moment I only have 1 design in my portfolio! :roll2: PMSL!!!

Glad Sophie behaved herself and you enjoyed the meal! :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> thats ok i was wrong anyway:blush:


It says in the TV paper that there is a shock at the end of the programme and I'm dying to know what it is, but I'm going to wait until Barry comes home to watch it.

Does that mean I can actually read what you put in your post cos it's not going to happen?

I'm meeting Anyday Anne this afternoon with her grandson at our local shopping centre, for coffee and a mooch around! She really is Anyday Anne at the minute.

And I forgot to post these! This is Anne and I with Darcey and Elise and a more recent photo of Darcey, who is now smiling, albeit usually the mouth is wide open with a big gummy smile - once they learn how to do it they do tend to go over the top!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

She is BEAUTIFUL, Eileen!!!!!!

Diesel's poos are USUALLY alright on this Harringtons.... It's just when he gets too excited they go runny. Beach trips ALWAYS send him funny.....


----------



## ukphd

Eileen - Darcey is gorgeous! what a cheeky little smile :flrt: Love the name too - really unusual


----------



## feorag

ukphd said:


> Lovely lovely sunny day here today - what a difference a bit of sunshine makes eh! I feel in such a good mood! :2thumb:


Me too - I must admit although I don't like the heat, I love the sun, I'm sure I'm a SAD person cos I always feel 'low' during the winter. I'm not so bad now that I'm not working in an office without even a window to look at the sun, but when I was working I used to be very low in winter.



Amalthea said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL, Eileen!!!!!!
> 
> Diesel's poos are USUALLY alright on this Harringtons.... It's just when he gets too excited they go runny. Beach trips ALWAYS send him funny.....


Thank you, she's getting rounder and rounder and plumper and plumper now of course, but there's nothing wrong with a round, plump, healthy baby!!!

I thought I heard you mention about having problems with Diesel's poo, but obviously it's just when he's excited. We took Skye to the beach yesterday and without thinking I grabbed a tennis ball out of the car - I always use sponge balls,but my boss gave him a tennis ball last time I saw her, so I just grabbed that. Well we had a lovely walk on the beach and although it was busy and the tide was in cutting it down by three-quarters of its width, it's a big beach so we could avoid people with dogs most of the time and let him have a run. The tennis ball of course got wet and smothered in sand and I thought nothing of it at the time.

When we got home he was sick, but fortunately if he's in the house he always goes and pukes on his bed, which is great! So I lifted it up and put it in the utility room for washing and when the froth died down and dried up there were 2 little heaps of sand left! So no more tennis balls on the beach! :bash:

I find it quite amusing that Elise has chosen an unusual name for her daughter, because I remember her once asking me why I gave her such an unusual name, cos she didn't like it. I was really disappointed cos I thought it was a lovely name and here we are 35 years later and I've only met 2 girls with that name, although it's becoming quite popular now.

I think, though, that was because with a surname like Krukowski, whenever we were at a hospital or somewhere where someone had to call out her name, they were so busy worrying about how to pronounce Krukowski that the saw Elise and registered Elsie and called out Elsie and she hated that!!! :lol2:
Of course she loves it now!!!


----------



## ami_j

Eileen- a shock! theres like loads of em lol


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Eileen- a shock! theres like loads of em lol


That's what it said in the TV paper - "the shocking ending will leave you reeling" or words to that effect.

I'm so looking forward to it! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That's what it said in the TV paper - "the shocking ending will leave you reeling" or words to that effect.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to it! :2thumb:


haha when you watching it? i can come back and we can :gasp: together :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'll be on here tonight reeling I hope!!!

BTW my Sputnik and Igloo arrived from Fuzzbutts last week, so I saved it until cage cleaning out day and then put them in. Angus was ecstatic with the igloo and instantly began fluttering about gathering cardboard, shredded paper and my strips of oddment fleece that I put in and he's filled it with nesting materials and now there are 3 of them in it and Dougal on his own in the Sputnik.

The hammocks! Pffft!!! Who needs hammocks?? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

haha i want sputniks for mine,just kitted them all out with new hammocks so that will have to wait. fuzzbutt stuff is amazing i will have to post the pics of my new hammocks- they have gone down very well


----------



## feorag

Well there's no question that mine much prefer the 3-tier fleece ones, because they don't chew them - they love being in the bottom or middle layer, but having another layer above them. If I give them normal hammocks, they instantly chew through the fleece to get inside them and they don't last 5 minutes. I've just experimented with making up a corner 2 layer one to see what they make of that.


----------



## Shell195

Darcy is a really beautiful baby and has such gorgeous dark eyes:flrt:

Ive had another death today  Elvis my first ever hedgehog had slowed recently down due to his great age(4 years 2 months) and this afternoon he finally fell into a forever sleep. He was a fab little man and only ever loved me and huffed at everyone else.

RIP Elvis my little spikey man, gonna miss you


----------



## feorag

Aw, poor Elvis - RIP

You're really going through the mill at the minute, Shell!! :sad:

Well I've watched "Being Human" and the sh*t really has hit the fan hasn't it??? :gasp:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Ive had another death today  Elvis my first ever hedgehog had slowed recently down due to his great age(4 years 2 months) and this afternoon he finally fell into a forever sleep. He was a fab little man and only ever loved me and huffed at everyone else.
> 
> RIP Elvis my little spikey man, gonna miss you


Oh no - I'm so sorry to hear that. RIP Elvis xxx


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Darcy is a really beautiful baby and has such gorgeous dark eyes:flrt:
> 
> Ive had another death today  Elvis my first ever hedgehog had slowed recently down due to his great age(4 years 2 months) and this afternoon he finally fell into a forever sleep. He was a fab little man and only ever loved me and huffed at everyone else.
> 
> RIP Elvis my little spikey man, gonna miss you


RIP lil guy 


feorag said:


> Aw, poor Elvis - RIP
> 
> You're really going through the mill at the minute, Shell!! :sad:
> 
> Well I've watched "Being Human" and the sh*t really has hit the fan hasn't it??? :gasp:


HASNT IT! at the end i was like *GASP* cannot wait for next week


----------



## Amalthea

RIP Elvis!!! You're really having a bad time right now, huh 

We had a bit of a crazy day today at work.... I am knackered now. I can't really go into it on a public forum, but wow.......


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> RIP Elvis!!! You're really having a bad time right now, huh
> 
> We had a bit of a crazy day today at work.... I am knackered now. I can't really go into it on a public forum, but wow.......


 
Its not been good at all:bash:
I wanna know what happened at work, coz Im nosey:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Its not been good at all:bash:
> *I wanna know what happened at work, coz Im nosey*:whistling2:


me too haha

Shell did you see my note about the ratty?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> OMFG!!! :gasp: That collar!! OTT!!!! :gasp:


you not like it eileen? 



ukphd said:


> I hope you have a gel saddle.... :gasp:


i did it on blades last night, hopin to do it on somethin different this time too 



Shell195 said:


> Its not been good at all:bash:
> I wanna know what happened at work, coz Im nosey:whistling2:


so so sorry shell rip elvis

need to pm you about when you goin to helens on sat, think we will be joinin you x


----------



## ditta

rip elvis, i remember you getting him from alfie, crikey was it that long ago?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> rip elvis, i remember you getting him from alfie, crikey was it that long ago?


He was about 10 months old when I got him, I think. He was one hell of an age as most dont live that long.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> He was about 10 months old when I got him, I think. He was one hell of an age as most dont live that long.


how old was he shell?

just weighed Gunther n hes put on 8 grams since friday, gunna have to stop feedin him or else he'll get big! :gasp:

i need a nice black retractable lead for him, willl a 3 metre one be long enough or should i get a 5mtre one?

shell if he has his first injection between 10-11 weeks, when will he have his 2nd n then how long after that before he can go walkies?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how old was he shell?
> 
> just weighed Gunther n hes put on 8 grams since friday, gunna have to stop feedin him or else he'll get big! :gasp:
> 
> i need a nice black retractable lead for him, willl a 3 metre one be long enough or should i get a 5mtre one?
> 
> shell if he has his first injection between 10-11 weeks, when will he have his 2nd n then how long after that before he can go walkies?


 

Our vets have always given puppy vaccs at 8 and 12 weeks and they were safe to walk a week after the second one so not sure about that age, ring your vets and ask.
If you get a lead thats to long then you wont be able to get him back quick enough if need be.


----------



## Amalthea

Will try to type it all out tomorrow and PM the nosey ones  VERY long day and to understand it all, you need back story, too *lol*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Our vets have always given puppy vaccs at 8 and 12 weeks and they were safe to walk a week after the second one so not sure about that age, ring your vets and ask.
> If you get a lead thats to long then you wont be able to get him back quick enough if need be.


but if i get a 5mtr i can always just set it to 3mtr n then i have the length if need be

helens recommended to get the first vacc between 10-11 weeks


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

and is cord lead or tape better?

ETA how much!!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Flexi-Gla...7?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item33615449b1


----------



## Amalthea

Personally, I don't agree with extendable leads..... If they're off lead, they're off lead, when on lead, you should have more control. Especially on somebody so small, I just think they're dangerous. And I'd imagine a bit confusing for the mutt, too.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Personally, I don't agree with extendable leads..... If they're off lead, they're off lead, when on lead, you should have more control. Especially on somebody so small, I just think they're dangerous. And I'd imagine a bit confusing for the mutt, too.


 
would you seriously trust lettin something as small as Gunther off a lead? seriously?? he could get stuck anywhere, fall down the smallest of gaps, and could very easily get lifted by anyone. With an extendable lead he will have a bit more of a roam with the safety of still havin me on the end of the lead with him. i dont think you have any less control with an extendable lead than you have with a normal one, especially with somethin so small, not quite sure how they could be confusin either


----------



## Amalthea

I'm not saying let him off (especially now, while he's tiny), but I just don't like extendables.... My friend's got a chi-sized yorkie who's very good off lead, but he didn't get to go off lead til he was big enough. I would stick to a longer normal lead, if he was mine...... You have more control over the lead and if you need to get him back ASAP, you can do. It's not so easy with an extendable one.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> HASNT IT! at the end i was like *GASP* cannot wait for next week


I'm still trying to work out how Herrick killed McWhat's-his-name (Robson Green). If little skinny George could kill Herrick easily, how come big butch McWhat's-his-name couldn't?

And Nina shouldn't have shopped Mitchell, so it serves her right having been taken in by Herrick and stopped Mitchell killing him, that he's done for her! (Aren't I sad and unforgiving! :lol2



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you not like it eileen?


Just a bit too much bling for me - I'm not a very 'bling' person. :lol2:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and is cord lead or tape better?
> 
> ETA how much!!
> NEW! Flexi Glamour Ornaments Dog Lead in Pink on eBay (end time 28-Mar-11 16:43:16 BST)


Shouldn't he have a blue one though, otherwise everyone will think he's a girl!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> I'm not saying let him off (especially now, while he's tiny), but I just don't like extendables.... My friend's got a chi-sized yorkie who's very good off lead, but he didn't get to go off lead til he was big enough. I would stick to a longer normal lead, if he was mine...... You have more control over the lead and if you need to get him back ASAP, you can do. It's not so easy with an extendable one.


he isnt gunna get a massive amount bigger judgin by the size charts ive been lookin at jen, i know theyre very crude but theres no way hes bein let off the lead now or when hes bein older, n with an extendable in a safe place i think its fine, we will have to agree to disagree. round busy places or anywhere i feel there is any danger then he would be kept to a short leash


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> I'm still trying to work out how Herrick killed McWhat's-his-name (Robson Green). If little skinny George could kill Herrick easily, how come big butch McWhat's-his-name couldn't?
> 
> And Nina shouldn't have shopped Mitchell, so it serves her right having been taken in by Herrick and stopped Mitchell killing him, that he's done for her! (Aren't I sad and unforgiving! :lol2
> 
> Just a bit too much bling for me - I'm not a very 'bling' person. :lol2:
> 
> 
> Shouldn't he have a blue one though, otherwise everyone will think he's a girl!


im goin for a black one i think, to go with his collar.

i love the sparkly collar, hes gunna be very bling, might even get him a dollar necklace n a sovreign :whistling2:

what do you think about the extendables eileen?


----------



## feorag

I use one on Skye, because a lot of the time walking around our area I can't let him off in case a dog comes around a corner, so he's on an extender so he can jog along a bit and chase his ball/frisbee short distances until I know it's safe to let him off.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i like this one
Flexi Rock Star Hot Dragon Retractable Dog Lead on eBay (end time 19-Mar-11 20:24:53 GMT)

is cord or tape better? or they both the same?


----------



## Amalthea

*shrugs* Just my opinion 

I'm off to bed now.... Nighty night.

ETA: If you're gonna get one, I'd go for tape... Would imagine they'd be less likely to get super tangled in a tape one.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im goin for a black one i think, to go with his collar.
> 
> i love the sparkly collar, hes gunna be very bling, might even get him a dollar necklace n a sovreign and *a bottle of white lightenin`* :whistling2:
> 
> what do you think about the extendables eileen?


:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> *shrugs* Just my opinion
> 
> I'm off to bed now.... Nighty night.
> 
> ETA: If you're gonna get one, I'd go for tape... Would imagine they'd be less likely to get super tangled in a tape one.


 
its ok jen, youre intitled to your opinion, and im intitled to disagree :lol2:

night hun x


----------



## Shell195

I dont use extending leads but do have a horse lunge line I use for runaway dogs, if I had something as small as a chi I wouldnt be letting them off lead either. To many scumbags and badly behaved dogs about


----------



## tomwilson

eileen darcy is very cute


Shell195 said:


> Darcy is a really beautiful baby and has such gorgeous dark eyes:flrt:
> 
> Ive had another death today  Elvis my first ever hedgehog had slowed recently down due to his great age(4 years 2 months) and this afternoon he finally fell into a forever sleep. He was a fab little man and only ever loved me and huffed at everyone else.
> 
> RIP Elvis my little spikey man, gonna miss you


RIP ELVIS



feorag said:


> Aw, poor Elvis - RIP
> 
> You're really going through the mill at the minute, Shell!! :sad:
> 
> Well I've watched "Being Human" and the sh*t really has hit the fan hasn't it??? :gasp:


the sh*t hath definetly hith the fan eileen



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i did it on blades last night, hopin to do it on somethin different this time too


home and bargain where selling unicycles:whistling2:



feorag said:


> I'm still trying to work out how Herrick killed McWhat's-his-name (Robson Green). If little skinny George could kill Herrick easily, how come big butch McWhat's-his-name couldn't?
> 
> And Nina shouldn't have shopped Mitchell, so it serves her right having been taken in by Herrick and stopped Mitchell killing him, that he's done for her! (Aren't I sad and unforgiving! :lol2


nooooo eileen the poor wolfy babby and poor george, as for herrick killing him he did have a knife, also i've not seen the ep where george killed him, keep missing it even when they do a run off repeats


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :whistling2:


 
cherry lambrini get it right! my Gunther aint gunna be a skud drinkin sock monster!!

his hoodie and collars should be here by sat :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tomwilson said:


> eileen darcy is very cute
> RIP ELVIS
> 
> the sh*t hath definetly hith the fan eileen
> 
> *home and bargain where selling unicycles:whistling2:*
> 
> nooooo eileen the poor wolfy babby and poor george, as for herrick killing him he did have a knife, also i've not seen the ep where george killed him, keep missing it even when they do a run off repeats


 
you bein serious?? when?!?! how much?"?


----------



## tomwilson

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you bein serious?? when?!?! how much?"?


one down the road from here last week think they where about 20 pound but i'm not sure


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> the sh*t hath definetly hith the fan eileen


I love "10 Things I Hate About You"!!!! Filmed about half an hour from my home  Ok... Really off to bed *lol*


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cherry lambrini get it right! my Gunther aint gunna be a skud drinkin sock monster!!
> 
> his hoodie and collars should be here by sat :flrt:


What hoodie are you getting him?
Small Dog Puppy Military Green Skull Parka Jacket Coat on eBay (end time 18-Mar-11 19:40:01 GMT)

You will have to mind you dont lose Gunther in Sophs bag *lol


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I love "10 Things I Hate About You"!!!! Filmed about half an hour from my home  Ok... Really off to bed *lol*


one of diana's, her sisters, and her old best friends fav films i grew to like it after i got over my 'ewww no thats a girlie film stage'


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

tom ooooo if you go past find out for me, price n whether theyre kids or adults

shell what did you type in to find that?? i love it! didnt come up when i typed in chi clothes. it would still drown him, he has an 8 inch chest atm


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i dont give a shit if hes a boy i want a red hello kitty jacket!

Dog Waterproof Parka Snow Jacket Coat Minnie Kitty Long on eBay (end time 29-Mar-11 04:18:18 BST)


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> tom ooooo if you go past find out for me, price n whether theyre kids or adults
> 
> shell what did you type in to find that?? i love it! didnt come up when i typed in chi clothes. it would still drown him, he has an 8 inch chest atm


 
Gothic dog coats


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'm still trying to work out how Herrick killed McWhat's-his-name (Robson Green). If little skinny George could kill Herrick easily, how come big butch McWhat's-his-name couldn't?
> 
> And Nina shouldn't have shopped Mitchell, so it serves her right having been taken in by Herrick and stopped Mitchell killing him, that he's done for her! (Aren't I sad and unforgiving! :lol2
> 
> Just a bit too much bling for me - I'm not a very 'bling' person. :lol2:
> 
> 
> Shouldn't he have a blue one though, otherwise everyone will think he's a girl!


no she shouldnt of stopped him killing herrick, i hope she will be ok though...the girl who played nancy is the cousin of two of my friends if i remember rightly


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

man, just found out a lad from my school n village has died...... not sure how yet, bit dumbfounded


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Gothic dog coats


 
it didnt come up when i put it in :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh my!
pet stroller


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh my!
> pet stroller


:lol2:

I put in skull dog coats


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Parka

:flrt:

http://www.petshopbuoyuk.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=185

http://www.pawprintsshop.com/item_782/Skeleton-Dog-Shirt.htm


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Parka
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> union jack hoodie


 
Juicy Couture Dog "hoody" Velour jacket pink/navy (New) on eBay (end time 18-Mar-11 12:07:57 GMT):lol2:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-JUI...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item4aa9364d6c


----------



## Shell195

Im off to feed the kittens then bedtime for me x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just found a site called bloomingtails 
night shell x


----------



## _jake_

Cat, you aren't really buying all the Chihuahua accessories are you? Might aswell ship you to Los Angeles and die your hair blonde :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Cat, you aren't really buying all the Chihuahua accessories are you? Might aswell ship you to Los Angeles and die your hair blonde :whistling2: :lol2:


whats wrong with buyin my pooch some accessories?


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whats wrong with buyin my pooch some accessories?


Nothing:gasp: It's just when it gets to the OTT point and treat the dog as an accessory, not saying you are, just my views:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> Nothing:gasp: It's just when it gets to the OTT point and treat the dog as an accessory, not saying you are, just my views:2thumb:


yes you are sayin that jake...... :lol2: 

just cos your dog wears funky clothes, doesnt mean you are treating it as an accessory..... Gunther is, and always will be the most loved pooch in the world! n if he doesnt like wearin somethin i wont make him. and if he does, then he can wear it, its not doin him any harm..... ive not got him as a status symbol, like some people do with big dogs. hes only small, he will need layers to keep him warm so he might as well look good in the process..... i dont need a dog as an accessory to make me look better :mf_dribble::whip:


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just cos your dog wears funky clothes, doesnt mean you are treating it as an accessory..... Gunther is, and always will be the most loved pooch in the world! n if he doesnt like wearin somethin i wont make him. and if he does, then he can wear it, its not doin him any harm..... ive not got him as a status symbol, like some people do with big dogs. hes only small, he will need layers to keep him warm so he might as well look good in the process..... i dont need a dog as an accessory to make me look better :mf_dribble::whip:


I never said you're going to do that!:whip: It was just a mere joke saying that you might get to the blonde bimbo handbag dog point with a stroller and stuff, you really shouldn't of taken it personal.:2thumb:

And I just Epic LOL at the thought of seeing a youth with a staffy in clothes and other accessories:lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> I never said you're going to do that!:whip: It was just a mere joke saying that you might get to the blonde bimbo handbag dog point with a stroller and stuff, you really shouldn't of taken it personal.:2thumb:
> 
> And I just Epic LOL at the thought of seeing a youth with a staffy in clothes and other accessories:lol2::lol2:


thats a little stereotypical :lol2: im not takin it personally. i just dont see why people hae a problem with it if its not causing distress or harm to the dog. Gunther goes out in the car in my handbag. Im gunna get him loads and hes gunna love it :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thats a little stereotypical :lol2: im not takin it personally. i just dont see why people hae a problem with it if its not causing distress or harm to the dog. Gunther goes out in the car in my handbag. Im gunna get him loads and hes gunna love it :flrt:


It's the same as saying every youth with a bull terrier is using it as a weapon. I know some who maybe fit the 'chav' type but really love their dogs. 

This isn't a dig but I know it isn't causing distress or harm but even though there small and can fit in a handbag, it isn't allowing him to be a dog and express natural behaviours of being able to sniff and be curious, why not just allow him to walk on a lead? Not saying your being cruel as it can be taken the wrong way but it is going to give you the status symbol of using the dog as an accessory, which I do not agree with and im sure others do not.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi everyone.

Firstly, we'd like to thank you all for you well wishes, thoughts, messages & donations. We have been truly touched by the kindness & compassion of many people, the majority of who we have never met in person. This shows that internet friends do exist & that great friends can be made this way.

We'd like to thank Shell, for her support, kindness & for relaying messages back to you all from us. I know she is busy now, with baby mice, cats, as well as her usual chores. But she made time for us in this way, & for that we are truly grateful. 

The loss of my 4 Marmosets & my breeding group of Horsfield Tortoises was devastating, & the whole event seems a blur now. The firemen were great & did a fine job. 

The biggest thank you goes to Jonny (Dirtydozen on here), who lives across the road from us with his fiance Jen (Mrs Dirtydozen). Jonny was outside our house all the while the firemen were inside, ready to recieve animals. He helped remove the dogs, parrots & leopard tortoises, & he braved Clio's claws & caught her from her hiding place for the firemen. Then he made sure the firemen found my 2 small red-footed tortoises, which were hard for them to find. He was a rock & I do not know what I would have done without him that day. Then after all that, he & Jen are now housing the 3 bitches, & remaining 4 tortoises for us. I will repay Jonny & Jen back one day, some way.

The 2 cats are now being housed at a friend's in his spare bedroom. Joe, teh elderly Jack Russell Terrier, is being cared for at my parent's house, the 2 smaller parrots are at another friend's & Lola the Amazon parrot is at Clark's mums. 

We are waiting on the landlord to sort out the house, as we cannot live in it as it is. We are having to stop at my brother's house. The plumbing, gas, electrics & floorboards upstairs need attention. Then of course, the whole upstairs will need cleaning &/or repainting. We will need a new bed, mattress, bedding, curtains, carpets, & Clark will need some clothing. We are hoping the landlord pulls his finger out ASAP, but we aren't betting on it.

Once again, thank you all for your support & thoughts at this awful time. You truly are fabulous people! xxx


----------



## ukphd

I was just about to make a post asking if there was any news about how you guys were doing. I just can't believe what happened and am so so sorry - you guys have been in my thoughts. Thankgod the firemen took the animals seriously and did their best to get them out. I'm so sorry for your loss though. Will keep everything crossed the landlord can sort it out for you soon so you are at least back at home with all your animals soon.
take care
xx


----------



## feorag

Morning all


tomwilson said:


> the sh*t hath definetly hith the fan eileen
> 
> nooooo eileen the poor wolfy babby and poor george, as for herrick killing him he did have a knife, also i've not seen the ep where george killed him, keep missing it even when they do a run off repeats


Well they literally put Herrick in a room and when George started to 'turn' they put him in and he apparently tore Herrick to pieces, which is why they can't understand how he's regenerated, so to speak!



ami_j said:


> no she shouldnt of stopped him killing herrick, i hope she will be ok though...the girl who played nancy is the cousin of two of my friends if i remember rightly


I couldn't understand why she would do that, but of course she wasn't really around at the same time, so she doesn't know just how evil he is, but even so, she should believe the people who know him like George and Mitchell. Now she's set things in motion that are going to cause terrible problems, not least to her!! Normally you would doubt that they could save her baby, but as it's a werewolf baby and it seems to be growing quicker, maybe they can?? That would make medical history! :lol2:

Cat, the woman I'm knitting all the jumpers for is setting up an internet business selling dog clothing and accessories. She tells me she has sourced clothing from the top Australian and USA designers, but it won't be on line for another 6 weeks or so.

Colin - I was so pleased (and relieved) to read your post this morning. I've worried so much about you and Clark since this happened, because this is not a situation you can just bounce back from.

Fate deals us terrible blows and you must be wondering "why you", as I did myself! You were incredibly lucky to have Jonnie and Jen just over the road, so that you had someone who actually knew how many animals you had. It doesn't bear thinking about if they hadn't been there, as presumably your neighbours wouldn't know all of your animals, especially the 2 little redfoots and with the cats hiding, they may not have found them either, if they hadn't known they were there. It was brilliant that they used a heat seeking camera, but they likely wouldn't have persevered so long if they hadn't know what they were looking for.

In one way you've been incredibly unlucky and yet in another you've been lucky in that you've managed to save some of your animals, although that comment won't compensate your for the loss of your Marmosets and Horsefields.

At least you know you have more friends on here than you thought you had and hopefully we can give you enough money to help you towards the cost of a new bed! :2thumb:

Don't stay away too long.


----------



## ditta

morning all.........im puppy sitting, ouchie ouchie i just gave him a chew stick, why didnt i think of that earlier doh:flrt:


colin and clark........we are all thinking of you both


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> one of diana's, her sisters, and her old best friends fav films i grew to like it after i got over my 'ewww no thats a girlie film stage'


A guy I knew in high school is an extra in it  

You truly do have some wonderful friends, Col..... Glad everybody is able to help you house you and your critters temporarily {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ditta

oh and happy international womans day ladies, and happy pancake day too:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

its nice to see you post col, will be nice to have you back. thinking of you and clark *hugs*


Eileen im not sure shes dead? im sure they looked like they were trying to save her when it gave a flash of next week so who knows.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Eileen im not sure shes dead? im sure they looked like they were trying to save her when it gave a flash of next week so who knows.


That's what I meant - it looked like they were operating to try and save her, but it seemed to me that he stabbed her in the stomach, so they might find a baby viable to save?


----------



## Amalthea

Log in | Facebook

Don't know if this is gonna work or not, though......

ETA: Damn.... Doesn't look like it. Gary's uploaded a video of Diesel acting "special" onto FB, but I don't know how to share it off of FB.....


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> That's what I meant - it looked like they were operating to try and save her, but it seemed to me that be stabbed her in the stomach, so they might find a baby viable to save?


lol i thought he broke her neck, i was that stunned though literally had my hands to my face


----------



## feorag

I'm pretty certain he stabbed her! Might have to go back and have another look! :lol2:

Jen, can you not upload it onto Photobucket??


----------



## ami_j

your probably right Eileen :lol2: i was too near the edge of my seat for detail


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, can you not upload it onto Photobucket??


It's on Gary's phone, so no idea :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> It's the same as saying every youth with a bull terrier is using it as a weapon. I know some who maybe fit the 'chav' type but really love their dogs.
> 
> This isn't a dig but I know it isn't causing distress or harm but even though there small and can fit in a handbag, it isn't allowing him to be a dog and express natural behaviours of being able to sniff and be curious, why not just allow him to walk on a lead? Not saying your being cruel as it can be taken the wrong way but it is going to give you the status symbol of using the dog as an accessory, which I do not agree with and im sure others do not.


i never said every youth with a bull terrier is usin a weapon did i? 

why not allow him to walk on a lead? because hes 9 weeks old, not vaccinated and could potentially die if i put him on the ground! when he is safe to be walked he will! until then i want to take him out with me now so he gets used to me, gets used to the car so why not let him be in a comfy bag? chihuahuas are small dogs and will tire easily so will nee carryin at some point, so whats the difference between carryin them in your arms or carryin them in a carrier? a chi is never goin to be a status symbol :lol2: imagine tryna assert your status with a 5 inch dog, its hilarious

also if we want to explore the natural behaviours corner..... people who own any type of pet arent lettin them be natural, because naturally animals were not meant to be kept in homes! not even dogs!!

keepin Gunther warm with a jersey or a jumper, is not bein cruel
guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

gunthers top arrived


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Ive been running kids backwards and forwards to Southport before and after work:bash: Ive come in to sort the small furries and found one of my last Duprasi dead  It doesnt surprise me as they were in appalling condition when I got them and never seemed to put on weight at all.
Thats my 3 deaths and they can stop now:bash:

The kittens are doing well as are the mice so at least thats something.

Just had a quick read through and was wondering if Dennis and Harley are status symbols because they wear clothes:whistling2:

Colin, it was great to see you posting, I hope the landlord can sort your house soon and thanks for the mention. Eileen helped me decide on how we could help you both so she needs a thankyou too:notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully it ends there, Shell


----------



## feorag

Grrr!!! :devil: I just typed out a message and tried to upload a photo onto Photobucket and bloody Photobucket froze out my Internet Explorer and I lost the message I'd just typed! :bash:

I basically said to Shell that I was sorry to read about the Duprasi and I too hope that that's your three! :2thumb:

Cat I agree with you, getting Gunther outside even before he has his vaccs and can walk is very important.

Years ago I lived in a suburb of Newcastle 3 minutes walk from the A1 which had a bustling High Street. When I got my Afghan puppy, Iain was 4 months old and I had a big coach built pram for him. I used to put him in the baby end and then put Tara at the bottom end, where I could hold her leash and then I'd walk up and down the High Street getting her used to sights, sounds and smells of it and an opportunity to meet people.

By the time she'd had her vaccs, she would walk along the High Street totally confident and never flinch when great big artics, lorries and buses whizzed past right next to the pavement.

You can't socialise them soon enough as far as I'm concerned.

And Gunther looks so cute in his new coat! :flrt:

This is my exclusive design jumper being modelled by the website owner's little dog.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Grrr!!! :devil: I just typed out a message and tried to upload a photo onto Photobucket and bloody Photobucket froze out my Internet Explorer and I lost the message I'd just typed! :bash:
> 
> I basically said to Shell that I was sorry to read about the Duprasi and I too hope that that's your three! :2thumb:
> 
> Cat I agree with you, getting Gunther outside even before he has his vaccs and can walk is very important.
> 
> Years ago I lived in a suburb of Newcastle 3 minutes walk from the A1 which had a bustling High Street. When I got my Afghan puppy, Iain was 4 months old and I had a big coach built pram for him. I used to put him in the baby end and then put Tara at the bottom end, where I could hold her leash and then I'd walk up and down the High Street getting her used to sights, sounds and smells of it and an opportunity to meet people.
> 
> By the time she'd had her vaccs, she would walk along the High Street totally confident and never flinch when great big artics, lorries and buses whizzed past right next to the pavement.
> 
> You can't socialise them soon enough as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> And Gunther looks so cute in his new coat! :flrt:
> 
> This is my exclusive design jumper being modelled by the website owner's little dog.
> 
> image


 
I agree about puppy socalisation, its so important. Its much easier with a tiny dog as carrying a large breed puppy around is extremely hard work.
Gunther looks even cuter in his new hoodie:flrt:

Eileen thats such a pretty little dog jumper, it wont be long and you will be knitting 24/7 to keep up with the orders:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, Diesel went out with us quite a bit before being vacced.... And he'd go with me to the shop, market, etc whenever I went. He was carried, of course, but it got him used to everything that he'd need to be from as early an age as possible... Espcially since he was farm bred, he wouldn't have had the opportunity to see and hear "normal" things before we brought him home.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, Diesel went out with us quite a bit before being vacced.... And he'd go with me to the shop, market, etc whenever I went. He was carried, of course, but it got him used to everything that he'd need to be from as early an age as possible... Espcially since he was farm bred, he wouldn't have had the opportunity to see and hear "normal" things before we brought him home.


 
When Karla my GSD was an 8 week old puppy I carried her everywhere but by the time she was 12/13 weeks she weighed a ton:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It didn't take long for it to become very tiring carrying Diesel, either!! *lol* We wanted to get rid of the huge worm burden before getting him vacced, so he was a little late.


----------



## Shell195

Why do I feel like the grim reaper:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Not another one?!?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

gunther now has a big spot of wet hair on his head.....where ditta dropped melted butter on him from her toast! :bash: :lol2:

ooooh eileen, you might have to make him some clothes!

hes kept his light weight collar on now for an hour or so, he keeps scratchin but im sure he will calm down

heres a pic in his blingy collar, havent put his studded one on yet


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Not another one?!?


 
No thankgod, I just feel kind of creepy at the minute



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> gunther now has a big spot of wet hair on his head.....where ditta dropped melted butter on him from her toast! :bash: :lol2:
> 
> ooooh eileen, you might have to make him some clothes!
> 
> hes kept his light weight collar on now for an hour or so, he keeps scratchin but im sure he will calm down
> 
> 
> heres a pic in his blingy collar, havent put his studded one on yet
> 
> image
> image


Awww cute litte man in his posh collar:flrt:

Bad ditta but Im sure Blinky will clean it off:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> No thankgod, I just feel kind of creepy at the minute
> 
> 
> 
> Awww cute litte man in his posh collar:flrt:
> 
> Bad ditta but Im sure Blinky will clean it off:2thumb:


nah she wont, think we're on the couch again tonight, so she can get some sleep x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nah she wont, think we're on the couch again tonight, *so she can get some sleep* x


 
Blinky or Ditta?:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Blinky or Ditta?:lol2:


Ditta :lol2:

shes even kicked blinky out now, so i have blinky scruffin Gunther, he doesnt know what to do :lol2:

shes now terrorisin the dormice too.

i still cannot honestly believe i have my baby chihuahua :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> No thankgod, I just feel kind of creepy at the minute



It's understandable {{{hugs}}} Chin up, hun!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Ditta :lol2:
> 
> shes even kicked blinky out now, so i have blinky scruffin Gunther, he doesnt know what to do :lol2:
> 
> shes now terrorisin the dormice too.
> 
> i still cannot honestly believe i have my baby chihuahua :flrt:


 
It sounds like Ditta gets some sleep and you dont:gasp: I cant believe you have a baby chi neither:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It's understandable {{{hugs}}} Chin up, hun!


Yeah Im trying.....


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I agree about puppy socalisation, its so important. Its much easier with a tiny dog as carrying a large breed puppy around is extremely hard work.


It sure is - I didn't get Leo until he was nearly 4 months old and he was a helluva size to be carrying around, but we did it!!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> gunther now has a big spot of wet hair on his head.....where ditta dropped melted butter on him from her toast! :bash: :lol2:
> 
> ooooh eileen, you might have to make him some clothes!
> 
> hes kept his light weight collar on now for an hour or so, he keeps scratchin but im sure he will calm down
> 
> heres a pic in his blingy collar, havent put his studded one on yet
> 
> image
> image


That is the cutest face ever on that first photo! :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> It sure is - I didn't get Leo until he was nearly 4 months old and he was a helluva size to be carrying around, but we did it!!
> 
> That is the cutest face ever on that first photo! :flrt:


 
collar as bad as you thought? x

ETA looks shell!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Spongbob-t-sh...8?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item4aa90af0be


----------



## feorag

Collar looks OK, but wasn't it the spiky looking one you posted the photo of?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> collar as bad as you thought? x
> 
> ETA looks shell!!
> 
> Spongbob t-shirt (10.5") on eBay (end time 09-Mar-11 13:38:47 GMT)


 
:lol2: Dont let Soph see


----------



## tomwilson

mmm just had my pancakes then caught up on here

collin it is such a releif to see you post i hope it doesn't take too long for you guys to find your feet


----------



## knotism037

Soooooooooo, who here likes cat food?


----------



## tomwilson

knotism037 said:


> Soooooooooo, who here likes cat food?


can't say i've ever eaten it. why have you?


----------



## knotism037

tomwilson said:


> can't say i've ever eaten it. why have you?


Of course, times get desperate and all that... 


It's rank.


----------



## _jake_

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i never said every youth with a bull terrier is usin a weapon did i?
> 
> why not allow him to walk on a lead? because hes 9 weeks old, not vaccinated and could potentially die if i put him on the ground! when he is safe to be walked he will! until then i want to take him out with me now so he gets used to me, gets used to the car so why not let him be in a comfy bag? chihuahuas are small dogs and will tire easily so will nee carryin at some point, so whats the difference between carryin them in your arms or carryin them in a carrier? a chi is never goin to be a status symbol :lol2: imagine tryna assert your status with a 5 inch dog, its hilarious
> 
> also if we want to explore the natural behaviours corner..... people who own any type of pet arent lettin them be natural, because naturally animals were not meant to be kept in homes! not even dogs!!
> 
> keepin Gunther warm with a jersey or a jumper, is not bein cruel
> guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one


I'm sorry but I really think you are taking my replys way out of context. I haven't said your using your dog as status symbol, show me when. 

You mentioned 'He's going to love being in my handbag' or along those lines last night. Now I'm not sure if this is JUST while he isn't currently vaccinated but due to people keeping them just purely for this reason I was simply stating my thoughts. 

Now why I do not agree with this is because not having the opportunity to be a 'dog' by not being allowed to do simple behaviours which is stated in the Animal Welfare Act 2006. 

And Im fully aware that they aren't in a natural setting but have been domesticated for centuries so this is how they live and wouldn't survive anyother way, take a stray for example. This is why the Acts are in place to protect them from harm and have the best possible lives. As stated one of the 5 freedoms and in the AWA06 not being able to express natural behaviours is an offence. 

And before you possibly turn this into some other 'JAKE hates ME and my dog' reply, it isn't and im sure alot of the members on here will agree with me. 

All im saying is allow your dog to BE a dog. My dog which I loved to peices was given away due to not being in the best situation for one, which was our fault for excepting her as a present. And I would KILL to have her back and seeing people keeping them as a toy really irritates me. Also people who sell to get another pet. Just my opinion, though im sure you wont respect that.

If you have a problem with me and still seem to think im against you then be all means take it to PM.


----------



## knotism037

_jake_ said:


> I'm sorry but I really think you are taking my replys way out of context. I haven't said your using your dog as status symbol, show me when.
> 
> You mentioned 'He's going to love being in my handbag' or along those lines last night. Now I'm not sure if this is JUST while he isn't currently vaccinated but due to people keeping them just purely for this reason I was simply stating my thoughts.
> 
> Now why I do not agree with this is because not having the opportunity to be a 'dog' by not being allowed to do simple behaviours which is stated in the Animal Welfare Act 2006.
> 
> And Im fully aware that they aren't in a natural setting but have been domesticated for centuries so this is how they live and wouldn't survive anyother way, take a stray for example. This is why the Acts are in place to protect them from harm and have the best possible lives. As stated one of the 5 freedoms and in the AWA06 not being able to express natural behaviours is an offence.
> 
> And before you possibly turn this into some other '*JAKE hates ME and my dog*' reply, it isn't and im sure alot of the members on here will agree with me.
> 
> All im saying is allow your dog to BE a dog. My dog which I loved to peices was given away due to not being in the best situation for one, which was our fault for excepting her as a present. And I would KILL to have her back and seeing people keeping them as a toy really irritates me. Also people who sell to get another pet. Just my opinion, though im sure you wont respect that.


I thought you did though?:hmm: Interesting.


----------



## tomwilson

knotism037 said:


> Of course, times get desperate and all that...
> 
> 
> It's rank.


lol got to say there are times when i am very and i mean VERY hungry that the pouches sometimes smell good :lol2:

i've had dry dog food once that was rank, cusin tricked me into it though:bash:


----------



## knotism037

tomwilson said:


> lol got to say there are times when i am very and i mean VERY hungry that the pouches sometimes smell good :lol2:
> 
> i've had dry dog food once that was rank, cusin tricked me into it though:bash:


I was joking... I mean after all if you are that hungry, you could always eat the dog.


----------



## tomwilson

knotism037 said:


> I was joking... I mean after all if you are that hungry, you could always eat the dog.


with all the human food in the kitchen never :lol2:


----------



## knotism037

tomwilson said:


> with all the human food in the kitchen never :lol2:


But dog's nice to eat, not as nice as cat mind.


----------



## tomwilson

knotism037 said:


> But dog's nice to eat, not as nice as cat mind.


you deversifying your meat products due to the recession :whistling2:


----------



## knotism037

tomwilson said:


> you deversifying your meat products due to the recession :whistling2:


No, just like to eat cats and dogs.


----------



## Shell195

knotism037 said:


> Soooooooooo, who here likes cat food?





knotism037 said:


> Of course, times get desperate and all that...
> 
> 
> It's rank.





knotism037 said:


> I thought you did though?:hmm: Interesting.





knotism037 said:


> I was joking... I mean after all if you are that hungry, you could always eat the dog.





knotism037 said:


> But dog's nice to eat, not as nice as cat mind.





knotism037 said:


> No, just like to eat cats and dogs.


 

Ive always wanted a pet troll:lol2:


----------



## knotism037

Shell195 said:


> Ive always wanted a pet troll:lol2:


Well if you can share you may stand a chance, but I'm taken. Not to frilled about moving out from under this bridge though. do you have goats? Goats are fun.


----------



## Shell195

knotism037 said:


> Well if you can share you may stand a chance, but I'm taken. Not to frilled about moving out from under this bridge though. do you have goats? Goats are fun.


 
I take it you are bored:lol2:


----------



## knotism037

Shell195 said:


> I take it you are bored:lol2:


I should be in the land of rainbows and sheep :flrt: But I'm not and I don't know why. Can you tell me?


----------



## Zoo-Man

A belated thank you to Eileen for helping Shell with the donation idea! Two great women! :flrt:

Cat, Gunther is a cutie! I knew you'd get one eventually hehe. So is his mum a long-coat Chihuahua? 

I have never put clothes on my Chihuahuas, & to be honest, they can cope with short periods of cold just fine. Chis tremble naturally, when they are excited, anxious, etc so it doesn't necessarily mean they are cold if they shake. My Chis walk everywhere, & they enjoy a good walk around the park. They go off-lead when there are no other dogs around.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> A belated thank you to Eileen for helping Shell with the donation idea! Two great women! :flrt:
> 
> Cat, Gunther is a cutie! I knew you'd get one eventually hehe. So is his mum a long-coat Chihuahua?
> 
> I have never put clothes on my Chihuahuas, & to be honest, they can cope with short periods of cold just fine. Chis tremble naturally, when they are excited, anxious, etc so it doesn't necessarily mean they are cold if they shake. My Chis walk everywhere, & they enjoy a good walk around the park. They go off-lead when there are no other dogs around.


glad to see you on here collin


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> glad to see you on here collin


Thanks mate. I read your posts just after you guys were told about the fire, & they touched me a lot mate, thank you x


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks mate. I read your posts just after you guys were told about the fire, & they touched me a lot mate, thank you x


thats ok mate i never really knew what to say and in the end that felt like all i could say. you've been missed


----------



## Shell195

Good morning. It was nice to see you about on the night shift again Colin:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yeh! I agree Shell it was nice to see some of the night shift at work - it's somehow doesn't feel right to come on in the morning and only have half a page to read! :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> A belated thank you to Eileen for helping Shell with the donation idea! Two great women! :flrt:


You're more than welcome Colin, but really no thanks needed and I'm sure Shell feels the same - after all we are clones and think alike! :lol2:

I've got another day at home all to myself - so looking forward to it. Gonna make a few pouches to donate the the grey squirrel people seeing as I've got all my materials downstairs filling the dining room. Might do a bit of knitting - watch a bit of telly. Then I'm gonna walk the dog and come home and have a lovely hot leisurely bath and drink a gingerbread latte in it!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

look who came up on the woodgreen website today :O
OH MY!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yeh! I agree Shell it was nice to see some of the night shift at work - it's somehow doesn't feel right to come on in the morning and only have half a page to read! :lol2:*You're more than welcome Colin, but really no thanks needed and I'm sure Shell feels the same - after all we are clones and think alike!* :lol2:
> 
> I've got another day at home all to myself - so looking forward to it. Gonna make a few pouches to donate the the grey squirrel people seeing as I've got all my materials downstairs filling the dining room. Might do a bit of knitting - watch a bit of telly. Then I'm gonna walk the dog and come home and have a lovely hot leisurely bath and drink a gingerbread latte in it!! :lol2:


 
Thats so true:lol2: Sounds like you have a nice day ahead. Ive been cleaning and am off to work later then picking Sophie up from her Dads in Southport. Roll on tomorrow as Im off and its critter cleaning day.


----------



## feorag

Well so far I've done Sweet FA!!! Before I'd managed to get downstairs Elise was on the phone about her father (again! :roll who is really stressing her beyond belief at the minute. In the middle of that conversation Anyday Anne rang on the landline, so I told her I'd ring her back when I'd finished speaking to Elise and here we are 2 hours later and I've just put the phone down on Anne! :bash:

So I doubt very much any pouches will be made today - cos I think I'm too mentally exhausted to think! :lol2:

Still gonna do the dog walk and the long, hot soaky bath with the gingerbread latte though! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

soaks are the best thing ever  last in the series of being human this week Eileen,just read it in the telly book, doesnt feel like its been on that long. cant wait to see the rollercoaster of a finale and the cliffhanger


----------



## feorag

I agree Jamie - there's nothing I enjoy more than lying back in a bath full of hot soapy water!! :lol2:

I agree it doesn't seem like "Being Human" has been on for more than a couple of weeks. At least the good American series tend to do 23-25 episodes in a series, so it's on for a long time.

If the ending is as good at it promises to be and the cliffhanger is a good 'un, then it'll drive me mad waiting for the next series!!! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

lol me too i bet its to do with the baby im guessing on the werewolf bullet...exciting haha i cant wai


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

_jake_ said:


> I'm sorry but I really think you are taking my replys way out of context. I haven't said your using your dog as status symbol, show me when.
> 
> You mentioned 'He's going to love being in my handbag' or along those lines last night. Now I'm not sure if this is JUST while he isn't currently vaccinated but due to people keeping them just purely for this reason I was simply stating my thoughts.
> 
> Now why I do not agree with this is because not having the opportunity to be a 'dog' by not being allowed to do simple behaviours which is stated in the Animal Welfare Act 2006.
> 
> And Im fully aware that they aren't in a natural setting but have been domesticated for centuries so this is how they live and wouldn't survive anyother way, take a stray for example. This is why the Acts are in place to protect them from harm and have the best possible lives. As stated one of the 5 freedoms and in the AWA06 not being able to express natural behaviours is an offence.
> 
> And before you possibly turn this into some other 'JAKE hates ME and my dog' reply, it isn't and im sure alot of the members on here will agree with me.
> 
> All im saying is allow your dog to BE a dog. My dog which I loved to peices was given away due to not being in the best situation for one, which was our fault for excepting her as a present. And I would KILL to have her back and seeing people keeping them as a toy really irritates me. Also people who sell to get another pet. Just my opinion, though im sure you wont respect that.
> 
> If you have a problem with me and still seem to think im against you then be all means take it to PM.


 
can i not challenge you without you thinkin im bein arsey? its a healthy debate n a healthy challenge to your comment.....simple..... i dont think you hate me or my dog, and while you are entitled to your opinion im entitled to disagree...... he is gunna love bein in my handbag....because he is gunna have his blanket, toys, all familiar things that make him feel comfy and safe..... i never said he was gunna be a permenant handbag dog, you just made the assumption and then implied, whether you say " im not havin a dig but" ( the but generally inicates you are, an just by sayin im not havin a dig is meant to make it ok) that i was being cruel to my dog. if thats what you think, then fine, as long as i, and my close friends know im not, then i dont particularly care what other on lookers think :2thumb:

ETA

you are also implyin im keepin him as a toy.....which i am not! he isnt a toy and never will be. it is entirely up to the owners of their dogs, n if they are not inflicting pain harm or distress on them, and giving them love, then i have no problem that, none of which i am doing to gunther 

you also imply i wont hae any respect for your opinion, wrong again, just cos i disagree with it doesnt mean i wont respect your right to have an opinion. people hae to part with animals for all different reasons, doesnt condemn them to not gettin any more.


----------



## ditta

right:devil::devil::devil: the first bloody night i sleep without pills:bash::whip: i wont be doing that again:whip::bash::devil:

blinky jumped out of bedroom window, cat found her this morning in the shed.....covered in oil:whip::bash::bash: and babydice peed the bed .....on cats side i might add:2thumb::gasp::whistling2: but still.........i didnt wake up for her :blush: 

so please insomnia come back all is forgiven:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> right:devil::devil::devil: the first bloody night i sleep without pills:bash::whip: i wont be doing that again:whip::bash::devil:
> 
> blinky jumped out of bedroom window, cat found her this morning in the shed.....covered in oil:whip::bash::bash: and babydice peed the bed .....on cats side i might add:2thumb::gasp::whistling2: but still.........i didnt wake up for her :blush:
> 
> so please insomnia come back all is forgiven:whistling2::lol2:


 
:lol2: I kinda liked your insomnia:whistling2: I thought Blinky was sleeping downstairs with Cat last night, maybe Gunther locked her outside:gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I kinda liked your insomnia:whistling2: I thought Blinky was sleeping downstairs with Cat last night, maybe Gunther locked her outside:gasp:


 
blinky goes to bed at night, she only came down to play, and as she was pinnin poor gunther down i thought it was time she retired for the night

why did you like her insomnia shell?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> blinky goes to bed at night, she only came down to play, and as she was pinnin poor gunther down i thought it was time she retired for the night
> 
> why did you like her insomnia shell?


 
Coz she used to come on here and talk but now she doesnt:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> right:devil::devil::devil: the first bloody night i sleep without pills:bash::whip: i wont be doing that again:whip::bash::devil:
> 
> blinky jumped out of bedroom window, cat found her this morning in the shed.....covered in oil:whip::bash::bash: and babydice peed the bed .....on cats side i might add:2thumb::gasp::whistling2: but still.........i didnt wake up for her :blush:
> 
> so please insomnia come back all is forgiven:whistling2::lol2:


Oh dear!!! Poor Ditta - come back insomnia all is forgiven.

My plans were all totally scuppered and I didn't get my bath until 5:00 cos I thought I'd put the water on, when in fact I'd put the heating on, so when I went for my bath, the water wasn't hot enough and I then had to wait for it to heat up! :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

more guntheriness :flrt:



































can see his hair lip in this one bless

















my big hard dad who was so against me havin him :lol2:









mum n mooch havin a nosey









asleep on aunty

















aunty tryna smuggle him out!









space hopper









"you lick her nose n ill pick it for her, deal?"


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i quite like this one mummy

















sleepin place










stop annoyin ninja gunther....who me mummy? 









come on, ill have ya!

















oink oink


----------



## knotism037

All I gotta say is WTF is up with those PJs and I thought this was random CAT chat thread... Not dog :hmm: Given me a lot to think about...


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i quite like this one mummy
> image
> image
> 
> sleepin place
> image
> 
> 
> stop annoyin ninja gunther....who me mummy?
> image
> 
> come on, ill have ya!
> image
> image
> 
> oink oink
> image
> image


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww is all I can say:flrt::flrt::flrt: I cant wait to steal, sorry I mean meet him:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

knotism037 said:


> All I gotta say is WTF is up with those PJs and I thought this was random CAT chat thread... Not dog :hmm: Given me a lot to think about...


 
Hello again Mr Troll  How many cats do you have?


----------



## knotism037

Shell195 said:


> Hello again Mr Troll  How many cats do you have?


Hey hey hey 

4 actually :lol2: Give us a few secs and I will put a pic up of one of them :flrt:


----------



## knotism037




----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

knotism037 said:


> All I gotta say is WTF is up with those PJs and I thought this was random CAT chat thread... Not dog :hmm: Given me a lot to think about...


what is up with my night attire? its not pjs its a onsey! :lol2:

this is a friends chat about everythin chat actually :no1:


----------



## Shell195

knotism037 said:


> image


 
What a beautiful cat:flrt:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what is up with my night attire? its not pjs its a onsey! :lol2:
> 
> this is a friends chat about everythin chat actually :no1:


 
Wtf is an onsey, never heard them called that before:lol2:


----------



## knotism037

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what is up with my night attire? its not pjs its a onsey! :lol2:
> 
> this is a friends chat about everythin chat actually :no1:


Onsey... :hmm: So like baby clothes for big people?

The title lies then...


----------



## tomwilson

i fell asleep after work. i really didn't want to do that


----------



## Shell195

knotism037 said:


> Onsey... :hmm: So like baby clothes for big people?
> 
> *The title lies then*...


 
No it doesnt :Na_Na_Na_Na:What does RANDOM mean?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

knotism037 said:


> Onsey... :hmm: So like baby clothes for big people?
> 
> The title lies then...


yeah a baby grow, 

shell, a onsey, cos its an all in one!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah a baby grow,
> 
> shell, a onsey, cos its an all in one!


:lol2:
Im now offically getting excited about Saturday:jump:


----------



## knotism037

Shell195 said:


> No it doesnt :Na_Na_Na_Na:What does RANDOM mean?


But that's missing out the whole cat part of the title :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

knotism037 said:


> But that's missing out the whole cat part of the title :whistling2:


are you our resident moderator?


----------



## _jake_

Just watching a police programme where they have pulled over a car with a raccoon in the back, the owner was telling them he feeds them cat food, is that right? Thought they couldn't eat food like that, like ferrets.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:
> Im now offically getting excited about Saturday:jump:


 
what you most excited about? apart from seein me n dit of course :lol2:


----------



## knotism037

tomwilson said:


> are you our resident moderator?


Do I have a badge next to my name?

People these days...


----------



## tomwilson

knotism037 said:


> Do I have a badge next to my name?
> 
> People these days...


unofficial moderator, self apointed maybe:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what you most excited about? apart from seein me n dit of course :lol2:


Meeting cute puppies of course:flrt:

Will you pm me the address and postcode please as I forgot to ask


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> unofficial moderator, self apointed maybe:lol2:


 
No Tom, we have our own resident troll:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> No Tom, we have our own resident troll:flrt:


no shell i think i've cracked it he's an under cover mod:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Gorgeous photos of Gunther baby, Cat! :flrt:

I'm off to bed - have felt crap all night. Got a coughing fit (which I get a lot and which causes me to gag) but this time cos it wasn't long after tea, I was good and sick! :sad:

My head hurts like it's going to explode and my temperature has gone up to 101.8oF, so I'm taking a couple of Paracetamol to try and get it down and I'm off to bed.

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Meeting cute puppies of course:flrt:
> 
> Will you pm me the address and postcode please as I forgot to ask


 
gunther is sat next to me dreamin, he sounds like a gremlin when theyre in the cinema eatin popcorn :lol2:

will have to get address outta sat nav n send it you tomorrow, that ok?

takin baby to bed cos im poopered xx


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Gorgeous photos of Gunther baby, Cat! :flrt:
> 
> I'm off to bed - have felt crap all night. Got a coughing fit (which I get a lot and which causes me to gag) but this time cos it wasn't long after tea, I was good and sick! :sad:
> 
> My head hurts like it's going to explode and my temperature has gone up to 101.8oF, so I'm taking a couple of Paracetamol to try and get it down and I'm off to bed.
> 
> Goodnight everyone!


 
Night Eileen hope you feel better in the morning


----------



## knotism037

tomwilson said:


> unofficial moderator, self apointed maybe:lol2:


Self appointed aye?



Shell195 said:


> No Tom, we have our own resident troll:flrt:


I'm not ugly :gasp:



tomwilson said:


> no shell i think i've cracked it he's an under cover mod:2thumb:


Thanks for blowing the cover :whip:

Now to go back to my cat and dog pi :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Gorgeous photos of Gunther baby, Cat! :flrt:
> 
> I'm off to bed - have felt crap all night. Got a coughing fit (which I get a lot and which causes me to gag) but this time cos it wasn't long after tea, I was good and sick! :sad:
> 
> My head hurts like it's going to explode and my temperature has gone up to 101.8oF, so I'm taking a couple of Paracetamol to try and get it down and I'm off to bed.
> 
> Goodnight everyone!


hope you feel good after a night sleep eileen


----------



## Shell195

knotism037 said:


> Self appointed aye?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ugly :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for blowing the cover :whip:
> 
> Now to go back to my cat and dog pi :mf_dribble:


 
You would need to make a very big pie to put your ginger cat in:whistling2:


----------



## knotism037

Shell195 said:


> You would need to make a very big pie to put your ginger cat in:whistling2:


I wouldn't mind eating ginger pussy...

I prefer going to find random strays though. Makes for better eating.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> gunther is sat next to me dreamin, he sounds like a gremlin when theyre in the cinema eatin popcorn :lol2:
> 
> will have to get address outta sat nav n send it you tomorrow, that ok?
> 
> takin baby to bed cos im poopered xx


 
Cute:flrt: Tomorrow will do:2thumb:

Night x


----------



## tomwilson

i'm watching yes man its quite funny


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i'm watching yes man its quite funny


Im not really watching anything:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im not really watching anything:lol2:


this has got jim carrey (who i'm not big on) but its quite good bassed on a book where some one says yes to every thing for a bet


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> this has got jim carrey (who i'm not big on) but its quite good bassed on a book where some one says yes to every thing for a bet


Not really a bet, I thought it was because he joined sort of a cult?


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Not really a bet, I thought it was because he joined sort of a cult?


in the film it is but i'm pretty sure it was a bet in the book


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> in the film it is but i'm pretty sure it was a bet in the book


Ahhh! Now it makes sense:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Ahhh! Now it makes sense:2thumb:


it was writen by dave gormans flat mate danny (can't remember his second name)


----------



## ukphd

tomwilson said:


> it was writen by dave gormans flat mate danny (can't remember his second name)


I thought the book was far better than the film - made much more sense in the book. Have you read googlewhack? That's good too....


Hi everyone!

Gunther is sooo cute! I thought I didn't "like" chi's but I've changed my mind now :flrt:


I've been working in Oxford this week so not been on much again. Today I'm at home but have a skype meeting all arvo.. I hate skype. There's nothing worse than having your face broadcast across the web from an awful internet camera and then having the joy of all those delays on the line etc... yuk!

I'm going to go to the gym this morning though - hurrah! 

What are you all up to today?


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

It's my child minding day today Nancy, so i'll be picking Daniel up from school at 11:45 and the Eve later, so that's my day sorted.

I felt much better when I woke up this morning - no idea what happened last night to push my temperature up like that, but I felt truly grotty, this morning, although my head and neck still hurt it's nowhere near as bad as it was last night, so that's a relief! i went to bed panicking that if I was worse today I might have to let Ros down, and I hate letting people down at the last minute.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!

Sorry you weren't feeling well last night, Eileen!! At least you're better today.

I fell asleep on the couch last night... Must've been tired *lol*

Got work this afternoon and it's FREE SUBWAY DAY TODAY!!!!! Today and tomorrow, the Subway near work is giving out free subs when you buy a drink! WOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody!
> 
> Sorry you weren't feeling well last night, Eileen!! At least you're better today.
> 
> I fell asleep on the couch last night... Must've been tired *lol*
> 
> Got work this afternoon and it's FREE SUBWAY DAY TODAY!!!!! Today and tomorrow, the Subway near work is giving out free subs when you buy a drink! WOO!!!!!!!!!!!


Scottish newspapers are constantly giving out books of Subway coupons, where you can get a meal deal at a cheaper price, BOGOF offers on footlongs and 6" longs and free drinks or free subs when you buy a drink and they can be used anywhere in Scotland.

Almost every time we meet Iain at Gretna he seems to have one of these books and we all get a cheap lunch. All I've ever seen in England is a book of coupons that you can only use at local subways and even then they're not very often handed out.


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It's my child minding day today Nancy, so i'll be picking Daniel up from school at 11:45 and the Eve later, so that's my day sorted.
> 
> I felt much better when I woke up this morning - no idea what happened last night to push my temperature up like that, but I felt truly grotty, this morning, although my head and neck still hurt it's nowhere near as bad as it was last night, so that's a relief! i went to bed panicking that if I was worse today I might have to let Ros down, and I hate letting people down at the last minute.



Glad you're feeling better, odd that it happened so quickly and seems to have gone so fast. Maybe it was just a little bug and your body has fought it off. I hate letting people down too. I had a really awful case of gastroenteritis the last time I got back from Indonesia and was in more of a state about having to call work at the last minute to cancel a lecture than the gastro itself. Though there was no way I'd have made it to work, let alone lectured for 3 hrs so it wasn't like I had a choice!

gym was good this morning - did 2 really hard classes so am now relaxing with a bacon buttie (in wholemeal pitta, fat cut off  ) before my skype meeting 

I've finally reached my goal weight so am hoping to stay there... I've lost 34 pounds since sept :blush: (6 inches lost from my waist :gasp


----------



## Shell195

Glad everyone is ok and well done Nancy on losing so much weight.:no1:
My blood test results came back today and they are normal so god knows why I had raised liver levels last time.
Im just off to hoover as Steve is home at 2 and Im off work today
I went to subway for Chris while I was out but it was normal price, got him a foot long anyway.


----------



## feorag

ukphd said:


> I've finally reached my goal weight so am hoping to stay there... I've lost 34 pounds since sept :blush: (6 inches lost from my waist :gasp


Well done you!! :2thumb: :no1:



Shell195 said:


> My blood test results came back today and they are normal so god knows why I had raised liver levels last time.


How very odd, but good that the tests are normal now! :2thumb:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Glad everyone is ok and well done Nancy on losing so much weight.:no1:
> My blood test results came back today and they are normal so god knows why I had raised liver levels last time.
> Im just off to hoover as Steve is home at 2 and Im off work today
> I went to subway for Chris while I was out but it was normal price, got him a foot long anyway.





feorag said:


> Well done you!! :2thumb: :no1:
> 
> How very odd, but good that the tests are normal now! :2thumb:



Thanks :blush: I'm really chuffed :2thumb: Only problem is now none of my trousers fit so had a bit of a trouser mishap during my lecture the other day! :lol2::blush:

Great news that blood tests are normal Shell :no1:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: I sincerely hope they didn't fall down! :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

bought 10 trays of ceasar puppy food for gunther n he wont touch the stuff! cost £7.50, anyone close by want it for £6 with one tray missin? bloody hell, have to go n find the food he likes now :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Found out it's the Subways in Greater Manchester doing it.... Had it twice today *oops*


----------



## Shell195

Ive just found this mornings mail:lol2:
Thanks Eileen, I will put it in later on and see how my 2 nekkid ratty men like it:flrt: Ive got my scan booked for 12 tomorrow and I cant eat or drink anything for 6 hours before:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

So, are you going to get up early and have a breakfast or just fast from tonight til after your scan?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> So, are you going to get up early and have a breakfast or just fast from tonight til after your scan?


 

The kittens have now stopped night feeds as they are starting to eat dried kitten food, I suppose I will just fast:gasp:


ETA I need to get some photos of them as they are vey cute


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed you do!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

look where gunther was sleepin when i woke up


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww!!!


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> :gasp: I sincerely hope they didn't fall down! :gasp:


they did! :gasp: I caught them though... then looked like I wa wearing big baggy clown trousers! Had to hold them for the rest of the lecture in a nonchalant fashion....:blush:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look where gunther was sleepin when i woke up
> image


awww :flrt: careful you don't squish him - he's so teeeny :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

That's where both Diesel AND Bindi slept when they were tiny...  Bindi was probably half the size of Gunther, too *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That's where both Diesel AND Bindi slept when they were tiny...  Bindi was probably half the size of Gunther, too *lol*


 

One for you http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...olour-variations-sugar-gliders-available.html


----------



## Amalthea

Replied


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ukphd said:


> they did! :gasp: I caught them though... then looked like I wa wearing big baggy clown trousers! Had to hold them for the rest of the lecture in a nonchalant fashion....:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> awww :flrt: careful you don't squish him - he's so teeeny :flrt:


i wont, i keep wakin up throughout the night to make sure hes not under me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

With both our Cavaliers that I handreared they went from the cat carrier at 4 weeks to our bed:flrt:I wonder if Dolly snores:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Kitten feeding time shortly, I will try and get some photos of them:flrt:
and my ratty mans big scar


----------



## tomwilson

ukphd said:


> I thought the book was far better than the film - made much more sense in the book. Have you read googlewhack? That's good too....


i havent nancy i've seen his stand up on the googlewhack adventure and always meant to read the book just haven't found i yet.

i had my assistant manager try and force me to go to a meeting halfway accross the city tomorrow morning, she was changing my shifts around on me so i could go even though i said i coundnt because i was meeting my mum in the afternoon, had to go over her head to get it sored out, and it turned out its next week anyway and i'm on holiday so i don't have to go:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Not the best pics in the world as they were taken on Steves phone as the camera batteries were flat

Kittens










Ratty mans huge scar


----------



## Amalthea

Cute puds!!!! And poor ratlet


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Not the best pics in the world as they were taken on Steves phone as the camera batteries were flat
> 
> Kittens
> image
> 
> 
> Ratty mans huge scar
> image


woooooooooowww poor ratty man, that must have been a big lump shell at least he's doing better now though.

and of course the kites are cute


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Cute puds!!!! And poor ratlet


 
The kittens are adorable, I think they are about 4 weeks old now and once they are eating properly one of the girls at the sanctuary is taking them home to foster until they are 9 weeks.

The ratlets wound has healed really well and Im now glad I had it done as it was starting to interfere with his movement.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> woooooooooowww poor ratty man, that must have been a big lump shell at least he's doing better now though.
> 
> and of course the kites are cute


 
It was a very fast growing lump that doubled in size in a week, Im just hoping it doesnt regrow as I wouldnt put him through it again


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just found this mornings mail:lol2:
> Thanks Eileen, I will put it in later on and see how my 2 nekkid ratty men like it:flrt: Ive got my scan booked for 12 tomorrow and I cant eat or drink anything for 6 hours before:bash:


You're welcome - let me know what you think of it.

What an awful time to have an appointment where you can't eat for 6 hours beforehand! :bash: 

Wouldn't you have thought they could have made it earlier in the morning or slightly later in the day to give you a chance to eat something! :bash:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> look where gunther was sleepin when i woke up
> image


Aw, how cute is that! :flrt:



ukphd said:


> they did! :gasp: I caught them though... then looked like I wa wearing big baggy clown trousers! Had to hold them for the rest of the lecture in a nonchalant fashion....:blush:


:lol2: Good job you did catch them! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Not the best pics in the world as they were taken on Steves phone as the camera batteries were flat
> 
> Kittens
> image
> 
> 
> Ratty mans huge scar
> image


Gorgeous little kitties, but that scar is horrendous - it's definitely bigger than Dougal's, but of course his was a great gaping hole cos all the dead skin fell off. You wouldn't know it had ever been there now! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You're welcome - let me know what you think of it.
> 
> What an awful time to have an appointment where you can't eat for 6 hours beforehand! :bash:
> 
> Wouldn't you have thought they could have made it earlier in the morning or slightly later in the day to give you a chance to eat something! :bash:
> 
> Aw, how cute is that! :flrt:
> 
> :lol2: Good job you did catch them! :lol2:
> 
> Gorgeous little kitties, but that scar is horrendous - it's definitely bigger than Dougal's, but of course his was a great gaping hole cos all the dead skin fell off. You wouldn't know it had ever been there now! :2thumb:


 
I wanted to take a photo before it had healed but he wasnt happy being handled so I didnt. I cant believe how well its healed, he has dissolvable stitches in it(or had as I cant see them now:lol2 The vet said the lump was even bigger when he removed it, a bit like an iceberg.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi all. 

Shell, those kittens are very cute indeed! 

Cat, Gunther is a sweetie. Was his mum a long-coat Chihuahua?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Shell, those kittens are very cute indeed!
> 
> Cat, Gunther is a sweetie. Was his mum a long-coat Chihuahua?


 
Hiya:flrt:

I dont know how but I do think Gunthers mum was longhaired, how do you know?

I could be imagining it though


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hiya:flrt:
> 
> I dont know how but I do think Gunthers mum was longhaired, how do you know?
> 
> I could be imagining it though


I have a vague recollection of seeing a photo posted by Cat of a long-coat Chihuahua the same colour as Gunther a few days ago


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I have a vague recollection of seeing a photo posted by Cat of a long-coat Chihuahua the same colour as Gunther a few days ago


 
Maybe I saw that too. Im off to feed kittens then bed, did you get my pm?

Night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Maybe I saw that too. Im off to feed kittens then bed, did you get my pm?
> 
> Night xx


PM replied to hun. 

Goodnight, sleep well xx


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!

I'm off to work... :bash:

Tom - you should definitely read googlewhack, I enjoyed it more than the stage version.

Col - hello!  How you doing?



Shell195 said:


> Not the best pics in the world as they were taken on Steves phone as the camera batteries were flat
> 
> Kittens
> image
> 
> 
> Ratty mans huge scar
> image



aww those kittens are gorgeous :flrt: I have an overwhelming urge to blurt their bellies! 

And poor ratty man  that is mahoosive! Fingers crossed the lump doesn't return


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Shell195 said:


> I wanted to take a photo before it had healed but he wasnt happy being handled so I didnt. I cant believe how well its healed, he has dissolvable stitches in it(or had as I cant see them now:lol2 The vet said the lump was even bigger when he removed it, a bit like an iceberg.


My vet said he didn't use dissolvable stitches for rats because their saliva dissolved them too quickly, so he always used 'proper' stitches, which both my boys chewed out before the time they were due to have them out! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here gasping for a drink:bash: I stayed in bed a bit but its not the same with no brew. Sydney jumped on the bed to rub round Dennis and stayed with me even though Dennis had jumped off. I got to stroke and scratch him and he even let me give him tickle tums:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Col!!! How're you two doing?

Just about to get up and start getting ready for work (and free subway day part 2).

Bless little Sydney!! Sounds like he's coming along brilliantly!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im sat here gasping for a drink:bash: I stayed in bed a bit but its not the same with no brew. Sydney jumped on the bed to rub round Dennis and stayed with me even though Dennis had jumped off. I got to stroke and scratch him and he even let me give him tickle tums:flrt:


Aw, so sorry you can't eat or drink anything - I think I'd die if I couldn't drink from waking up until 12:00!

That's excellent news about Sydney - you're making excellent progress! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Can ya not even have a drink, then, Shell?!? No water??


----------



## Shell195

My stomach has to be completely so nothing to eat or drink at all:bash:
The no food is ok but I NEED a cup of tea or 2 in the morning:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe just swill your mouth out with cold water... Might help the need for a drink.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Maybe just swill your mouth out with cold water... Might help the need for a drink.


 
Ive been doing that since 8 this morning as knowing I cant drink makes me need one even more:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Totally!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive had my scan which shows I have gall stones:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

At least it's treatable..... And you can have something to drink


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> At least it's treatable..... And you can have something to drink


I now have tea and am eating poached egg on toast:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive had my scan which shows I have gall stones:bash:


Oh Bugger!!! What are they going to do about them - can they laser blast them into oblivion! :lol2: or will they have to operate?

I bet you didn't half enjoy that first cup of tea! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh Bugger!!! What are they going to do about them - can they laser blast them into oblivion! :lol2: or will they have to operate?
> 
> I bet you didn't half enjoy that first cup of tea! :2thumb:


 
I dont actually know what they will do as google says that blasting them isnt always successful:lol2: I will be seeing the doctor next week so will know more then.
That first cup of tea was wonderful and now my headache has gone too(I think it was lack of caffeine)


----------



## Shell195

Im off to work shortly, Im going to release my 8 baby mice on the way as they are bouncing in the cage and havent half grown


----------



## catastrophyrat

Today is Joey's 3rd birthday -he has no use in his old back legs but loves life despite his problems
and managed quite a bit of cake


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> Today is Joey's 3rd birthday -he has no use in his back legs but loves life despite his problems
> image


 
Happy birthday Joey:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That first cup of tea was wonderful and now my headache has gone too(I think it was lack of caffeine)


More'n likely it would be caffeine withdrawal! 



catastrophyrat said:


> Today is Joey's 3rd birthday -he has no use in his old back legs but loves life despite his problems
> and managed quite a bit of cake
> image


Aw, bless him - little birthday boy! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

The mouse release went well as I took them into the heart of the nearby nature reserve. I hope they have a safe and happy life.
Ive had to refuse someone one of the sanctuary cats today. The people wernt happy at all but the cat in question was very upset by the big bouncy lab they owned so I cant see him being happy living with it.
I hate refusing people but the cats welfare always comes first


----------



## tomwilson

just been out for dinner with mum, now i'm stuffed with roast dinner and ice cream:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx




----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> image


 

Im gonna steal him away tomorrow as hes far to cute:flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

youll have a fight on you hands.....n thats just with Ditta :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I have to join in the cat chat because I went over my friends house whose cat had 5 kittens 4 weeks ago and they were soooo cute! :flrt:

I forgot how mental kittens are as well. I wanted to steal on but I dont think my old boy would be to happy with one!


----------



## Shell195

FallenAngel said:


> I have to join in the cat chat because I went over my friends house whose cat had 5 kittens 4 weeks ago and they were soooo cute! :flrt:
> 
> I forgot how mental kittens are as well. I wanted to steal on but I dont think my old boy would be to happy with one!


 

If theyre 4 weeks old they are the same age as the 4 kittens Im handrearing:flrt: Its amazing how much new life a kitten can give to an old cat:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Shell195 said:


> If theyre 4 weeks old they are the same age as the 4 kittens Im handrearing:flrt: Its amazing how much new life a kitten can give to an old cat:whistling2:


They are soo cute at that age! 
Lol I wish I could get away with it but he hates all other cats, and the dog, and most people to be honest. :whistling2:

Stole these photos from her Facebook when they were a bit younger


----------



## Shell195

FallenAngel said:


> They are soo cute at that age!
> Lol I wish I could get away with it but he hates all other cats, and the dog, and most people to be honest. :whistling2:
> 
> Stole these photos from her Facebook when they were a bit younger
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Very cute kittens, I love the tortie girl:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

that last kittens face is hilarious!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive had to refuse someone one of the sanctuary cats today. The people wernt happy at all but the cat in question was very upset by the big bouncy lab they owned so I cant see him being happy living with it.
> I hate refusing people but the cats welfare always comes first


Sadly, that's the way it always should be - the animal can't speak for itself.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> youll have a fight on you hands.....n thats just with Ditta :lol2:


That was a gorgeous photo! :flrt: He's very photogenic and innocent looking that little rat dog you've got! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> If theyre 4 weeks old they are the same age as the 4 kittens Im handrearing:flrt: Its amazing how much new life a kitten can give to an old cat:whistling2:


That's very true! I sold a kitten from my first litter to a lady with a 13 year old cat. She had lost all her zest for life and the lady was convinced that she was going to die soon (her previous cat had died at 13!) so decided to bring in a cat so that she wouldn't be left in a 'cat-less' house. My kitten walked in and charmed the pants off the old girl and she developed a new lease of life and lived till she was 17!



FallenAngel said:


> They are soo cute at that age!
> Lol I wish I could get away with it but he hates all other cats, and the dog, and most people to be honest. :whistling2:
> 
> Stole these photos from her Facebook when they were a bit younger
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Gorgeous little kitties - are any of the gingers girls?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Col - hello!  How you doing?


Hi Nancy, Im ok thanks. We are getting there, slowly. x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, Col!!! How're you two doing?
> 
> Just about to get up and start getting ready for work (and free subway day part 2).
> 
> Bless little Sydney!! Sounds like he's coming along brilliantly!


Hi Jen, we're ok ta. Still got a lot to do with the house before we can move back in, plenty of cleaning to do & painting. Anyone have a carpet cleaner we could borrow?


----------



## feorag

Shame we didn't live nearer Colin cos you could have borrowed ours!

And sorry to leave as soon as you've arrived - nothing personal you understand - just gotta go to bed now - knackered! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Shame we didn't live nearer Colin cos you could have borrowed ours!
> 
> And sorry to leave as soon as you've arrived - nothing personal you understand - just gotta go to bed now - knackered! :lol2:


same! though we are using ours nearly every day , bless my incontinent hound


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Shame we didn't live nearer Colin cos you could have borrowed ours!
> 
> And sorry to leave as soon as you've arrived - nothing personal you understand - just gotta go to bed now - knackered! :lol2:





ami_j said:


> same! though we are using ours nearly every day , bless my incontinent hound


Buggar, sod's law eh :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Buggar, sod's law eh :lol2:


aye :lol2:
how you doing today Col?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aye :lol2:
> how you doing today Col?


Not too bad hun. The electrician has been today to do more work, & just has a bit to finish tomorrow. 

We ripped up the carpet in the room where the fire started, & cleared the room out, including dismantling the wardrobe that contained Clark's clothes.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Not too bad hun. The electrician has been today to do more work, & just has a bit to finish tomorrow.
> 
> We ripped up the carpet in the room where the fire started, & cleared the room out, including dismantling the wardrobe that contained Clark's clothes.


glad they are getting on with it, it will be a relief to be home i bet *hug*


----------



## Shell195

Colin, I think the kids dad may have a carpet cleaner I will ask tomorrow for you


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> glad they are getting on with it, it will be a relief to be home i bet *hug*


I really can't wait to get our home back, & bring the animals back home. I miss them a lot!



Shell195 said:


> Colin, I think the kids dad may have a carpet cleaner I will ask tomorrow for you


Oh thanks hunni x


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me as Ive kittens to feed and up Im early tomorrow as we are going to see Dolly the tiny Cavalier puppy:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I really can't wait to get our home back, & bring the animals back home. I miss them a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks hunni x


i bet  i hope its soon col i really do


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me as Ive kittens to feed and up Im early tomorrow as we are going to see Dolly the tiny Cavalier puppy:flrt:


Aww, we expect pics hun!



ami_j said:


> i bet  i hope its soon col i really do


Me too hun, me too!


----------



## RhianB87

feorag said:


> That's very true! I sold a kitten from my first litter to a lady with a 13 year old cat. She had lost all her zest for life and the lady was convinced that she was going to die soon (her previous cat had died at 13!) so decided to bring in a cat so that she wouldn't be left in a 'cat-less' house. My kitten walked in and charmed the pants off the old girl and she developed a new lease of life and lived till she was 17!
> 
> Gorgeous little kitties - are any of the gingers girls?


I think there are 2 girls, but dont quote me on that. 
I really wish I could get one but my dad is on the No more animals campaign now  



Shell195 said:


> Very cute kittens, I love the tortie girl:flrt:


She is a lot more shy than the others but still very cute!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I am sat here watching Sydney playing in the garden:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Had a lie in this morning, but such a crap night's sleep that it didn't do me any good at all, so I felt like sh*t when I woke up! :lol2:

I started getting a sore neck last night and the gland on the left hand side of my chin started swelling and it's really painful, so I couldn't find anyway comfortable to lie last night. No idea what it is but I've definitely picked up some sort of infection. :bash:

Shell that's great news about Sydney playing in the garden - I suspect like Skye he's never really played before and has had to learn to do it.

Dying to hear whether you decide to come back with Dolly.

Clark, great that you're getting stuck in with the work and hope to be back home soon! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Steve,Sophie and I went to visit Dolly and now shes asleep on Steves knee:flrt: She really is a cute little girl who I presume has slight braindamage which only shows itself occassionally. Shes come home with her vaccination card, a huge puppy pack and a pink fleece that smells of her mum. We met some fantastic animals while we were there including Dolly`s mum, some cute chi`s, a cuddly shi tzu, a skinny pig and some beautiful cats. We also got to cuddle the tiny terror better known as Gunther, who is absolutely adorable:flrt:


Thanks Helen for our precious little disney dog, she really is beautiful. I hope you and your Mum arent to upset about her leaving you, I felt like a kidnapper when I left. This little girl will be totally spoilt and has already won our hearts:flrt: The meeting with the other dogs went well and Karla our GSD has decided that Dolly is the baby she never had and keeps on licking her:flrt:Harley one of the Sphynx has already rubbed all round her and is now sat on Steves knee with Dolly, washing her:lol2:


----------



## ditta

glad you home safe shell, isnt dolly just the sweetest puppy:2thumb:

gunther screamed all the way home, i dont think we will take him again, i think he was missing his mummy.........hes fine now hes home but it was heartbreaking listening to him, he winged on the way but the return journey was sorrowful:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww!!! PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poor Gunther!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> glad you home safe shell, isnt dolly just the sweetest puppy:2thumb:
> 
> gunther screamed all the way home, i dont think we will take him again, i think he was missing his mummy.........hes fine now hes home but it was heartbreaking listening to him, he winged on the way but the return journey was sorrowful:gasp:


 
Poor Gunther,looking at them together shows how strong the bond was.
Dolly is settling in well and as she has an upset tum shes just wolfed a dish of chicken and rice with honey and goats yoghurt.:flrt: She really is a gorgeous little girl:flrt:



Amalthea said:


> Awwww!!! PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Poor Gunther!!


I will put some pics up later:lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Ive had my scan which shows I have gall stones:bash:


Oh no - poor you! fingers crossed they can sort them out quickly and easily. At least you know what's there now though I guess? I've got to go in to hosp on Tuesday to have a lump taken out of my colon :gasp: under local apparently... blinking NHS won't tell me anything about the procedure though so am bricking it! Had frustrating series of phone calls where they just told me I'd be told on the day... how much bloody use is that when I've got to plan work etc?! :bash:


Looking forward to seeing photos of Dolly :flrt:

Hope everyone is doing ok today. Actually had lunch in the garden for the first time this year - admittedly bundled up but was nice to be in the sun!


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Oh no - poor you! fingers crossed they can sort them out quickly and easily. At least you know what's there now though I guess? I've got to go in to hosp on Tuesday to have a lump taken out of my colon :gasp: under local apparently... blinking NHS won't tell me anything about the procedure though so am bricking it! Had frustrating series of phone calls where they just told me I'd be told on the day... how much bloody use is that when I've got to plan work etc?! :bash:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing photos of Dolly :flrt:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today. Actually had lunch in the garden for the first time this year - admittedly bundled up but was nice to be in the sun!


 
Ouch Nancy that sounds painful:gasp:
Its been to cold today to sit outside, Im sick of the cold weather:bash:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/663048-my-new-puppy.html


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

luckily i had a little rest from Gunther cos i went out in my new corset, pics below.
i appreciate Ditta lookin after my baby, so much so i was in tesco ( when a robbery took place) n brought her home milk bread bacon butter and an early easter egg as a thankyou cos i love her so much


----------



## feorag

Nancy - that doesn't sound good at all - mind having said that maybe you're better off not knowing cos in my experience when they tell you what they're going to do they always miss something out that is particularly important to the patient! :bash:


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> luckily i had a little rest from Gunther cos i went out in my new corset, pics below.
> i appreciate Ditta lookin after my baby, so much so i was in tesco ( when a robbery took place) n brought her home milk bread bacon butter and an early easter egg as a thankyou cos i love her so much
> 
> image


:gasp: You can't just say that and not give us the details! :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Nancy - that doesn't sound good at all - mind having said that maybe you're better off not knowing cos in my experience when they tell you what they're going to do they always miss something out that is particularly important to the patient! :bash: :gasp: You can't just say that and not give us the details! :bash:


 
no comment on my corset then eileen?

just as i was goin to the check out someone ran past me, spun me round then all i saw was the security guard runnin out the door. as i was leavin outside i saw one of the tesco workers walkin back with a couple of crates of beer, asked if they caught him n they said yeah. was all a bit of a blur as i spun round with my shoppin flailin about :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

another birthday finnished


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no comment on my corset then eileen?
> 
> just as i was goin to the check out someone ran past me, spun me round then all i saw was the security guard runnin out the door. as i was leavin outside i saw one of the tesco workers walkin back with a couple of crates of beer, asked if they caught him n they said yeah. was all a bit of a blur as i spun round with my shoppin flailin about :lol2:


I gawped at the corset, but my attention was totally taken up by the leggings (or tights, whatever!) :lol2: Love the hair too! :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> another birthday finnished


Was that your birthday Tom??? Did I miss something???


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> luckily i had a little rest from Gunther cos i went out in my new corset, pics below.
> i appreciate Ditta lookin after my baby, so much so i was in tesco ( when a robbery took place) n brought her home milk bread bacon butter and an early easter egg as a thankyou cos i love her so much
> 
> image


 
You look great Cat, even better in the flesh. I cant believe how slim you are now:no1:



tomwilson said:


> another birthday finnished


:gasp: And you forgot to tell us:devil:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I gawped at the corset, but my attention was totally taken up by the leggings (or tights, whatever!) :lol2: Love the hair too! :2thumb:
> 
> Was that your birthday Tom??? Did I miss something???


it was



Shell195 said:


> You look great Cat, even better in the flesh. I cant believe how slim you are now:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: And you forgot to tell us:devil:


i wasn't on here though in fairness. went out with an old school freind last night and i've been out with diana today, then diana and my mate tonight we got some funny looks walking out of a pub lock in (which we didn't know about they had just shut the doors and barred the windows without us realising:lol2


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> it was
> 
> i wasn't on here though in fairness. went out with an old school freind last night and i've been out with diana today, then diana and my mate tonight we got some funny looks walking out of a pub lock in (which we didn't know about they had just shut the doors and barred the windows without us realising:lol2


 
*Belated Happy birthday xx*


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> *Belated Happy birthday xx*


thankyou:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw Tom - fancy not letting on it was your birthday - I'm glad you clarified that before I went to bed - even though it's now another day!


So 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM!!! :2thumb:*

And now I'm off to bed! Still feeling crap and still with a swollen neck. Just laid on the settee for the afternoon and watched "Avatar" - couldn't be bothered to do anything else.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw Tom - fancy not letting on it was your birthday - I'm glad you clarified that before I went to bed - even though it's now another day!
> 
> 
> So
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM!!! :2thumb:*
> 
> And now I'm off to bed! Still feeling crap and still with a swollen neck. Just laid on the settee for the afternoon and watched "Avatar" - couldn't be bothered to do anything else.


 

I hope you feel better in the morning!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Aw Tom - fancy not letting on it was your birthday - I'm glad you clarified that before I went to bed - even though it's now another day!
> 
> 
> So
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM!!! :2thumb:*
> 
> And now I'm off to bed! Still feeling crap and still with a swollen neck. Just laid on the settee for the afternoon and watched "Avatar" - couldn't be bothered to do anything else.


thankyou eileen, avatar is a very good film. tbh i don't even notice when my birthdays coming up since dad died


----------



## ukphd

Happy Belated Birthday Tom! :no1: 

I know what you mean, since my dad died birthdays haven't been the same either. I don't know when it happened for you but it does get a bit better over time. Hope you managed to have an ok birthday though


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

*Happy birthday Tom from Cat, Ditta and Critters xxx*​


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


tomwilson said:


> thankyou eileen, avatar is a very good film. tbh i don't even notice when my birthdays coming up since dad died


I really enjoyed it Tom. Nancy's right - time doesn't heal, because you never get over things like that, but what time does is make us carry on with our lives with the knowledge and eventually things settle down and we feel better about things. I'm sure you'll begin to enjoy your birthday again in a few year's time.

Well, it's rat cleaning day today and I hope I can find the energy to do it. neck is still swollen and sore and I still feel very hot and bothered, so I think I'll be trying to get a doc's appointment tomorrow.


----------



## ami_j

OMG Eileen , are you on tenterhooks for tonight? lol


----------



## feorag

I am indeed - one two counts!!!

Being Human - what is going to happen? 

Also, I love Wild at Heart and it's the last episode tonight. It says in the TV Papers tonight that there's sad news about Jana the Cheetah - so I'm worried to bits about her. :sad:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I am indeed - one two counts!!!
> 
> Being Human - what is going to happen?
> 
> Also, I love Wild at Heart and it's the last episode tonight. It says in the TV Papers tonight that there's sad news about Jana the Cheetah - so I'm worried to bits about her. :sad:


yeah im on tenterhooks about that too, will be watching it on replay cos crufts is on


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

no ones ater a rat cage are they? got one for sale, need the space!


----------



## Amalthea

Happy belated Birthday, Tom!! 

Just about to get dressed and take the mutt out... Then to Tesco to see if there's any reduced veg for the gigs


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Happy belated Birthday, Tom!!
> 
> Just about to get dressed and take the mutt out... Then to Tesco to see if there's any reduced veg for the gigs


jen you dont want any mice do you? had an unexpected litter. one of a group of 3 mice died, i thought it was the male, turns out it wasnt :bash:

got 2 balds n 3 furred i think..... FTGH for you :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I'm TRYING to reduce down, Cat  I've only got my one boy left now, so am just letting him live out his life and not getting any more for a while. Gotta think about the prospect of a human baby and all that


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> yeah im on tenterhooks about that too, will be watching it on replay cos crufts is on


There's a new series of "Waking the Dead" starting tonight so a few conflicts at 9:00 again! :roll:

I've just spent ages working out how I can record everything I want to see at 9:00 by juggling all the +1's etc. Lately I've been recording Being Human's early morning repeat, but can't wait til tomorrow to see what happens. It says in the TV paper that the 'real romance' in the series is the 'bromance' between Mitchell & George! Ah bless! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Got a carrier bag of veg for the gigs from Tesco, all reduced  And Gary's starting up the BBQ to do some burgers and sausages!!!


----------



## feorag

Jen, you are so like me! I love picking up all the reduced veg etc, but not for pinny gigs - for us! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I'm TRYING to reduce down, Cat  I've only got my one boy left now, so am just letting him live out his life and not getting any more for a while. Gotta think about the prospect of a human baby and all that


 
you tryin for a baby??? 

neeaaawwww - though im not so keen on hooman babies :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I love human babies  Am having my implant out at the beginning of April... Making Gary take a couple days off around that time, as well, cuz your hormones go through the roof and the chances of catching are quite high... So he's been told that he has to take a couple days off, so we can make a baby *LMAO*

Most of the veg that we find reduced aren't things we like... So it's for the gigs *lol* Although, if any shrooms are in there, we stock up and just have shroomy meals for a couple days *lol*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Oh, I love human babies  Am having my implant out at the beginning of April... Making Gary take a couple days off around that time, as well, cuz your hormones go through the roof and the chances of catching are quite high... So he's been told that he has to take a couple days off, so we can make a baby *LMAO*
> 
> Most of the veg that we find reduced aren't things we like... So it's for the gigs *lol* Although, if any shrooms are in there, we stock up and just have shroomy meals for a couple days *lol*


 
wouldnt that be the best time to not take a few days off? cos you want to get pregnant n chances are high? or you wantin some fun tryin first? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Does she not mean take a few days off so they can buck like rabbits all day and make a baby???? :lol2: 

That's how I read it!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Does she not mean take a few days off so they can buck like rabbits all day and make a baby???? :lol2:
> 
> That's how I read it!


 
sorry Eileen, but that made me gag a little :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHH a couple of days of work! i thought you meant have a couple of days off havin erm.........ya know :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, a couple days OFF work when I have it out *lol* We're gonna spend those days making a baby! *lmao* Gonna call and see if I can get an appt for the first Monday of April, cuz I am already off all that week (just the way the rotas worked out).


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Im just watching "Wild at heart"
Dolly slept with us last nught and had an accident so we woke up to a wet bed:lol2: Tonight she sleeps on a puppy pad on a towel as we dont have the heart to put her in a crate:blush:
She really is an adorable puppy and we are totally in love with Dolly. The other animals seems to know she is special and they are all so gentle with her:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Animals can sense these things... Even the goofy Diesel knows when he has to be gentle....


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sorry Eileen, but that made me gag a little :gasp:


:roll2: PMSL!!! Why??? 'Tis just normal human behaviour! :whistling2:

What did you think of Wild at Heart Shell - were you gutted when they shot Jana! :sad: I wanted to shout b*stard at the screen. :bash:

Then "Being Human" actually managed to make me cry tonight! :roll: It was so sad!!! :sad:

Oops - forgot - funny little kitten video for you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibk1_lkjx7M&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!! Why??? 'Tis just normal human behaviour! :whistling2:
> 
> What did you think of Wild at Heart Shell - were you gutted when they shot Jana! :sad: I wanted to shout b*stard at the screen. :bash:
> 
> Then "Being Human" actually managed to make me cry tonight! :roll: It was so sad!!! :sad:
> 
> Oops - forgot - funny little kitten video for you ]YouTube - naughty kittens





They could have made it a happy ending by her getting shot and then recovering:bash: Is there going to be a new series?


Dont you just love watching kittens playing 
My kittens arent to happy as today I took their Auntie back to the sanctuary, she is now quite heavily pregnant and we want her to rest before producing her own babies. We thought she was pregnant which is why she was so maternal but over the past couple of days shes been trying to nest in cupboards so thought it was time for her to have her own maternity suite. Did I tell you the kittens mum nearly lost her life due to the extent of her mastitis. The vets have done a mammary strip on the side that was infected as they couldnt stop the infection spreading. The vet said if this didnt work there was nothing else he could do, Im glad to say she has made a full recovery


----------



## feorag

I think they all want to make another one - it's whether the TV company will agree to it, so I think they maybe thought if it was all left 'in the air' it would encourage them to finance another one.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think they all want to make another one - it's whether the TV company will agree to it, so I think they maybe thought if it was all left 'in the air' it would encourage them to finance another one.


 
Ive edited my last post


----------



## tomwilson

ukphd said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Tom! :no1:
> 
> I know what you mean, since my dad died birthdays haven't been the same either. I don't know when it happened for you but it does get a bit better over time. Hope you managed to have an ok birthday though





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *Happy birthday Tom from Cat, Ditta and Critters xxx*​





Amalthea said:


> Happy belated Birthday, Tom!!
> 
> Just about to get dressed and take the mutt out... Then to Tesco to see if there's any reduced veg for the gigs


thanks guys, i did have a good day, very quiet, just went shoping and had take away then a drink i the pub.

i haven't seen being human yet so i'm not reading anymore posts incase of spoilers lol, watching the repeat in a little bit.


----------



## feorag

Gordon Bennett!! The poor mum of those kittens!

I love watching kittens play we had a triangle which was one of those cardboard ones that they sit on top of cars in showrooms that Barry brought home. He cut a hole in each end and in the middle and then carpeted it in good scratching cord materials and our kittens loved it. 

When we had 4 or 5 kittens in a litter they would create mayhem with it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Gordon Bennett!! The poor mum of those kittens!
> 
> I love watching kittens play we had a triangle which was one of those cardboard ones that they sit on top of cars in showrooms that Barry brought home. He cut a hole in each end and in the middle and then carpeted it in good scratching cord materials and our kittens loved it.
> 
> When we had 4 or 5 kittens in a litter they would create mayhem with it.


My 4 babies are starting to eat dried kitten food and are now play fighting which is very entertaining to watch. Once they are eating enough to stop the milk they are off to another fosterer for a few weeks as having them in my rodent room isnt really good for the critters once they start climbing


----------



## ami_j

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

:'(


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!! Why??? 'Tis just normal human behaviour! :whistling2:
> 
> What did you think of Wild at Heart Shell - were you gutted when they shot Jana! :sad: I wanted to shout b*stard at the screen. :bash:
> 
> Then "Being Human" actually managed to make me cry tonight! :roll: It was so sad!!! :sad:
> 
> Oops - forgot - funny little kitten video for you YouTube - naughty kittens


it was very sad wasn't it, do you think that is the end of mitchel though or do you think vamps can become ghosts. one of the thoughts i had was though, they know mitchel has done some evil things in the past but now that he's done this after knowing them they couldn't forgive him for it



ami_j said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> :'(


you saw too


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> it was very sad wasn't it, do you think that is the end of mitchel though or do you think vamps can become ghosts. one of the thoughts i had was though, they know mitchel has done some evil things in the past but now that he's done this after knowing them they couldn't forgive him for it
> 
> you saw too


i did :gasp: speechless it was very sad


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> They could have made it a happy ending by her getting shot and then recovering:bash: Is there going to be a new series?
> 
> 
> Dont you just love watching kittens playing
> My kittens arent to happy as today I took their Auntie back to the sanctuary, she is now quite heavily pregnant and we want her to rest before producing her own babies. We thought she was pregnant which is why she was so maternal but over the past couple of days shes been trying to nest in cupboards so thought it was time for her to have her own maternity suite. Did I tell you the kittens mum nearly lost her life due to the extent of her mastitis. The vets have done a mammary strip on the side that was infected as they couldnt stop the infection spreading. The vet said if this didnt work there was nothing else he could do, Im glad to say she has made a full recovery


That poor Mama!!! :gasp:

Just getting ready for work.... Gary's got a gig to go to tonight, so it'll just be me on my own. Meh.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.


tomwilson said:


> i haven't seen being human yet so i'm not reading anymore posts incase of spoilers lol, watching the repeat in a little bit.


That's why I didn't say anything other than it was very sad, cos I didn't want to spoil it for anyone who hadn't watched it yet.



ami_j said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> :'(


:lol2:



tomwilson said:


> it was very sad wasn't it, do you think that is the end of mitchel though or do you think vamps can become ghosts. one of the thoughts i had was though, they know mitchel has done some evil things in the past but now that he's done this after knowing them they couldn't forgive him for it


It was wasn't it? There certainly is an implication that there will be another series, but whether Mitchell will be in it I've no idea - I really hope so cos I think he's utterly gorgeous! :roll:

I told you it said in the paper "who'd have thought the real romance was a bromance" - poor George! But it was so honourable to do that wasn't it?

I really found the whole episode very sad, but I was so pleased he did for Herrick! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I just booked to have my implant out on the 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Ooh Lordy!! Patter of tiny feet next year maybe!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully!!!!! I am so excited!! A bit ssiped off with Kate, though. I sent her a message telling her and she tells everybody that she's my best friend... Well, she just ignored my news and asked a favor of me. A little "yay" wouldn't go amiss, even if she is jealous!


----------



## Shell195

Not long to go Jen:lol2:

I took little Dolly to the vets this morning as she still had an upset tum. He checked her over and thought she had some kind of cerebella problem which he says may correct or she my develop more problems such as goosestepping or falling over.
He said shes phsically in excellent health and gave me Pro Kolin for her upset tum.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, not such great news, but we'll all keep our fingers crossed that it doesn't get any worse for her - poor girl! :2thumb:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> Not long to go Jen:lol2:
> 
> I took little Dolly to the vets this morning as she still had an upset tum. He checked her over and thought she had some kind of cerebella problem which he says may correct or she my develop more problems such as goosestepping or falling over.
> 
> depends on the cause but if ii's hypoplasia then it doesn't get worse as such what happens is that they grow and this can make it better in a way depending on the severity -stronger muscles mean more ability to stand without falling but equally as they age so it can seem more severe again
> whatever she's a special little lady


----------



## catastrophyrat

I'm an idiot -it's official - yesterday was cleaning ratty cage -put ratty bowl on shelf above cage -lifted cage lid up (hubby made this cage so it has a lift up wire mesh lid with a metal frame and lid is about 2feet long -whole cage is big with 3 lids ) and bent into the cage -lid hit the dish i hadn't put on shelf properly and lid crashed down on left side of the bridge of my nose







I must have lifted that lid thousands of times 
however few tears to my eyes and some naughty words







seemed Ok -in bed couldn't sleep as nose was all blockedy -got up bent forwards and ooow -touched nose and owww -feels all swollen inside








now i has a bump on top of my nose -wouldn't be so bad but atm i seem to have some kind of immune problem meaning anything i do to myself gets sore and swollen


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

can anyone help with these 2? guy just knocked on our door askin if we can take them or know anyone who can. i said ask about

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...75-2-guinea-pigs-cage-rehome.html#post7944494


----------



## Amalthea

Just me all by my lonesome tonight.. Gary's off at a gig. So I'm in my jammies for a night in  Got a pizza and chicken wings in the oven. Yum!


----------



## ukphd

evening everyone!

Went to visit my best mate up in shropshire yesterday and only just got back - was so so nice to see her, not seen her properly for ages! but was quite a drive - 4hrs there and 4 hrs back :gasp: 

I've got my op tomorrow - starting to get a little nervous... I'm the sort of person who needs to know what's going to happen so not telling me anything about the procedure isn't helping! :whip:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ukphd said:


> evening everyone!
> 
> Went to visit my best mate up in shropshire yesterday and only just got back - was so so nice to see her, not seen her properly for ages! but was quite a drive - 4hrs there and 4 hrs back :gasp:
> 
> I've got my op tomorrow - starting to get a little nervous... I'm the sort of person who needs to know what's going to happen so not telling me anything about the procedure isn't helping! :whip:


 
what op is that hun?x


----------



## ukphd

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what op is that hun?x


I'm having a lump removed from my colon... under local apparently.. that's all I know! :gasp: Also having a small lump removed from my butt cheek at the same time :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ukphd said:


> I'm having a lump removed from my colon... under local apparently.. that's all I know! :gasp: Also having a small lump removed from my butt cheek at the same time :blush:


 
im sure you will be fine hun x hope all goes well x


----------



## ukphd

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im sure you will be fine hun x hope all goes well x



Thank you  xx


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> I'm having a lump removed from my colon... under local apparently.. that's all I know! :gasp: Also having a small lump removed from my butt cheek at the same time :blush:


 
I dont think you will be sitting down for a while:gasp:
Good luck with the operation


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> I dont think you will be sitting down for a while:gasp:
> Good luck with the operation


eeek! 

I wanted to get one of those ring cushions as I have to drive to bristol on weds morning.... but... they're £34! :gasp: Going to make the other half rustle something up for me later! Very much hoping it's painless and quick to heal but suspect it won't be...


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> eeek!
> 
> I wanted to get one of those ring cushions as I have to drive to bristol on weds morning.... but... they're £34! :gasp: Going to make the other half rustle something up for me later! Very much hoping it's painless and quick to heal but suspect it won't be...


 
Ask the hospital if they have one you can borrow as I know our local hospital lends things out like that


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I dont think you will be sitting down for a while:gasp:
> Good luck with the operation



I thought that!!! :whistling2: Good luck!! But I'm sure you won't need it


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Ask the hospital if they have one you can borrow as I know our local hospital lends things out like that


ooh thanks - hadn't thought of asking to borrow - cheers 



Amalthea said:


> I thought that!!! :whistling2: Good luck!! But I'm sure you won't need it


thank you


----------



## feorag

catastrophyrat said:


> I'm an idiot -it's official - yesterday was cleaning ratty cage -put ratty bowl on shelf above cage -lifted cage lid up (hubby made this cage so it has a lift up wire mesh lid with a metal frame and lid is about 2feet long -whole cage is big with 3 lids ) and bent into the cage -lid hit the dish i hadn't put on shelf properly and lid crashed down on left side of the bridge of my nose image I must have lifted that lid thousands of times
> however few tears to my eyes and some naughty words image seemed Ok -in bed couldn't sleep as nose was all blockedy -got up bent forwards and ooow -touched nose and owww -feels all swollen inside image
> now i has a bump on top of my nose -wouldn't be so bad but atm i seem to have some kind of immune problem meaning anything i do to myself gets sore and swollen image


Oh dear - you don't do things by half, do you Val! :lol: Nothing worse than a sore nose imao!!



ukphd said:


> I've got my op tomorrow - starting to get a little nervous... I'm the sort of person who needs to know what's going to happen so not telling me anything about the procedure isn't helping! :whip:


Fingers crossed that everything goes well for you tomorrow. 

Forgot to say Elise sent me a little video she took of Darcey the other day, to show me how responsive she's getting. Anway I think she looks beautiful, but in typical fashion she certainly showed she's a chip off the old blocks, her mother, myself and my dad, but you do need sound to appreciate it! YouTube - MOV00256.AVI


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long to go Jen:lol2:
> 
> I took little Dolly to the vets this morning as she still had an upset tum. He checked her over and thought she had some kind of cerebella problem which he says may correct or she my develop more problems such as goosestepping or falling over.
> 
> depends on the cause but if ii's hypoplasia then it doesn't get worse as such what happens is that they grow and this can make it better in a way depending on the severity -stronger muscles mean more ability to stand without falling but equally as they age so it can seem more severe again
> whatever she's a special little lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She certainly is special. She doesnt actually fall over very often but sometimes seems floppy or her head tilts to one side, she also limps on occasion yet the vet got no pain response from her. Shes an extra bright puppy and is easily trained unlike my male cav and the one before him, they always seemed dim in comparison
> 
> 
> 
> catastrophyrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an idiot -it's official - yesterday was cleaning ratty cage -put ratty bowl on shelf above cage -lifted cage lid up (hubby made this cage so it has a lift up wire mesh lid with a metal frame and lid is about 2feet long -whole cage is big with 3 lids ) and bent into the cage -lid hit the dish i hadn't put on shelf properly and lid crashed down on left side of the bridge of my nose image I must have lifted that lid thousands of times
> however few tears to my eyes and some naughty words image seemed Ok -in bed couldn't sleep as nose was all blockedy -got up bent forwards and ooow -touched nose and owww -feels all swollen inside image
> now i has a bump on top of my nose -wouldn't be so bad but atm i seem to have some kind of immune problem meaning anything i do to myself gets sore and swollen image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch thats painful, could you have broken it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear - you don't do things by half, do you Nancy! :lol: Nothing worse than a sore nose imao!!
> 
> Fingers crossed that everything goes well for you tomorrow.
> 
> Forgot to say Elise sent me a little video she took of Darcey the other day, to show me how responsive she's getting. Anway I think she looks beautiful, but in typical fashion she certainly showed she's a chip off the old blocks, her mother, myself and my dad, but you do need sound to appreciate it! YouTube - MOV00256.AVI


 

She certainly is beautiful but I wish I had turned the sound off now:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear - you don't do things by half, *do you Nancy!* :lol: Nothing worse than a sore nose imao!!
> 
> Fingers crossed that everything goes well for you tomorrow.
> 
> Forgot to say Elise sent me a little video she took of Darcey the other day, to show me how responsive she's getting. Anway I think she looks beautiful, but in typical fashion she certainly showed she's a chip off the old blocks, her mother, myself and my dad, but you do need sound to appreciate it! YouTube - MOV00256.AVI


 

Is Catastrophyrat called Nancy too:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> She cetainly is beautiful but wished I had turned the sound off now:lol2:


:lol2: It was a corker wasn't it??? :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Is Catastrophyrat called Nancy too:gasp:


:lol2: Another senior moment I'm afraid - I was replying to Val and thinking ahead to Nancy's post! I've had better days! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: It was a corker wasn't it??? :lol2:
> 
> :lol2: Another senior moment I'm afraid - I was replying to Val and thinking ahead to Nancy's post! I've had better days! :roll:


 
:lol2: I actually thought her name must be the same


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.That's why I didn't say anything other than it was very sad, cos I didn't want to spoil it for anyone who hadn't watched it yet.
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> It was wasn't it? There certainly is an implication that there will be another series, but whether Mitchell will be in it I've no idea - I really hope so cos I think he's utterly gorgeous! :roll:
> 
> I told you it said in the paper "who'd have thought the real romance was a bromance" - poor George! But it was so honourable to do that wasn't it?
> 
> I really found the whole episode very sad, but I was so pleased he did for Herrick! :2thumb:


it was very honourable wasn't it eileen killing him so he couldn't be used as a weapon, even though it was very sad they couldn't have done it in a nicer way could they.

btw has anyone been watching mrs browns sons, that show is so funny


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Forgot to say Elise sent me a little video she took of Darcey the other day, to show me how responsive she's getting. Anway I think she looks beautiful, but in typical fashion she certainly showed she's a chip off the old blocks, her mother, myself and my dad, but you do need sound to appreciate it! YouTube - MOV00256.AVI


:gasp::gasp::gasp: VERY ladylike!!! :lol2:


----------



## catastrophyrat

ukphd said:


> evening everyone!
> 
> Went to visit my best mate up in shropshire yesterday and only just got back - was so so nice to see her, not seen her properly for ages! but was quite a drive - 4hrs there and 4 hrs back :gasp:
> 
> I've got my op tomorrow - starting to get a little nervous... I'm the sort of person who needs to know what's going to happen so not telling me anything about the procedure isn't helping! :whip:


hope all goes well and you're not too sore


----------



## ami_j

how handsome is my old lad :flrt:










good luck tomorrow Nancy hun , sure you will be fine


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> how handsome is my old lad :flrt:
> image
> 
> 
> good luck tomorrow Nancy hun , sure you will be fine


he's a very good looking chap jai, lovely eyes


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> another birthday finnished


Happy belated birthday Tom : victory:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> how handsome is my old lad :flrt:
> image
> 
> 
> good luck tomorrow Nancy hun , sure you will be fine


 

I love oldies they are so wise:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Happy belated birthday Tom : victory:


thankyou collin


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> he's a very good looking chap jai, lovely eyes


thanks 


Shell195 said:


> I love oldies they are so wise:flrt:


haha you would think so , he was loitering behind a door less than an hour ago and didnt move when i opened it poor boy


tomwilson said:


> thankyou collin


oooo hope you had a goodun tom


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> thanks
> 
> haha you would think so , he was loitering behind a door less than an hour ago and didnt move when i opened it poor boy
> 
> oooo hope you had a goodun tom


thanks jai. it wasn't bad, quiet but i did all the things i wanted to do over a few days.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys,
Not been on for a couple of days, as had an early night on Saturday in order to get up early to go to Crufts on Sunday. Then Sunday night, iI was knackered so had another early night. As you lot will know, its about as likely to rain raspberries than for me to get an early night! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> thanks jai. it wasn't bad, quiet but i did all the things i wanted to do over a few days.


sounds good 


Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys,
> Not been on for a couple of days, as had an early night on Saturday in order to get up early to go to Crufts on Sunday. Then Sunday night, iI was knackered so had another early night. As you lot will know, its about as likely to *rain raspberries than for me to get an early night!* :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Fingers crossed that everything goes well for you tomorrow.
> 
> Forgot to say Elise sent me a little video she took of Darcey the other day, to show me how responsive she's getting. Anway I think she looks beautiful, but in typical fashion she certainly showed she's a chip off the old blocks, her mother, myself and my dad, but you do need sound to appreciate it! YouTube - MOV00256.AVI


Thanks  That vid is brilliant - the look on her face at the end - completely unfazed! :lol2:



catastrophyrat said:


> hope all goes well and you're not too sore


Thanks 


ami_j said:


> how handsome is my old lad :flrt:
> image
> 
> 
> good luck tomorrow Nancy hun , sure you will be fine


Thanks  Aww what a lovely old lad - I love the look of an old dog (if you see what I mean!) :2thumb:



catastrophyrat said:


> I'm an idiot -it's official - yesterday was cleaning ratty cage -put ratty bowl on shelf above cage -lifted cage lid up (hubby made this cage so it has a lift up wire mesh lid with a metal frame and lid is about 2feet long -whole cage is big with 3 lids ) and bent into the cage -lid hit the dish i hadn't put on shelf properly and lid crashed down on left side of the bridge of my nose image I must have lifted that lid thousands of times
> however few tears to my eyes and some naughty words image seemed Ok -in bed couldn't sleep as nose was all blockedy -got up bent forwards and ooow -touched nose and owww -feels all swollen inside image
> now i has a bump on top of my nose -wouldn't be so bad but atm i seem to have some kind of immune problem meaning anything i do to myself gets sore and swollen image


ouch! hope it goes down soon!


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


tomwilson said:


> it was very honourable wasn't it eileen killing him so he couldn't be used as a weapon, even though it was very sad they couldn't have done it in a nicer way could they.
> 
> btw has anyone been watching mrs browns sons, that show is so funny


No they couldn't, but I thought it was a very touching moment - in fact I confess to watching that last scene again yesterday and it still brought tears to my eyes! I'm such a softy and I love true friendship!

Yes, I'm watching Mrs Browns sons too. I read in the TV paper that it wasn't very good, so I didn't watch the first couple of episodes, but I caught the end of the one 2 weeks ago when I turned off something I was watching on the hard drive and thought it was funny. I lol'd a lot at least week's episode when the women were all in the pub! :lol:



Amalthea said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp: VERY ladylike!!! :lol2:


That's my girl!! :lol2: It's a perfectly natural function you know, but it fair filled her nappy apparently!


ami_j said:


> how handsome is my old lad :flrt:


He's very handsome Jaime! :2thumb:



ukphd said:


> Thanks  That vid is brilliant - the look on her face at the end - completely unfazed! :lol2:


She was totally unfazed :lol: it's a regular occurrence apparently, no need to wonder when her nappy needs changing, there's advance notice! :lol2:

Hope things are OK for you today. :2thumb:

Doctor thinks my neck is a virus problem, but has given me anti-biotics as a preventative and it's just got to run its course - no surprise there. The problems at the other end, not so good and she's made me an appointment to see a gyne a week on Friday. Needless to say I am NOT looking forward to that!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!No they couldn't, but I thought it was a very touching moment - in fact I confess to watching that last scene again yesterday and it still brought tears to my eyes! I'm such a softy and I love true friendship!
> 
> Yes, I'm watching Mrs Browns sons too. I read in the TV paper that it wasn't very good, so I didn't watch the first couple of episodes, but I caught the end of the one 2 weeks ago when I turned off something I was watching on the hard drive and thought it was funny. I lol'd a lot at least week's episode when the women were all in the pub! :lol:
> 
> That's my girl!! :lol2: It's a perfectly natural function you know, but it fair filled her nappy apparently!He's very handsome Jaime! :2thumb:
> 
> She was totally unfazed :lol: it's a regular occurrence apparently, no need to wonder when her nappy needs changing, there's advance notice! :lol2:
> 
> Hope things are OK for you today. :2thumb:
> 
> Doctor thinks my neck is a virus problem, but has given me anti-biotics as a preventative and it's just got to run its course - no surprise there. The problems at the other end, not so good and she's made me an appointment to see a gyne a week on Friday. Needless to say I am NOT looking forward to that!


 
I knew about your neck but not about your other bits. I hope its easily fixed


----------



## feorag

Well I think the last smear test brought on an attack of thrush (nothing else has happened that would have caused it) and the normal treatment hasn't got rid of it, so because of my age (age is such a terrible thing!) she wants it checked out. I went to the chemist to buy some Canesten and they refused to sell me it cos I'm over 60!! Apparently they aren't allowed to sell it to women over 60 because it could be an 'underlying problem' rather than a simple thrush infection! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck, Eileen!!  Doesn't sound fun in the least!

Very handsome, Jai!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Did I ever tell you about the "woman" (using the term very loosely) that came into work to talk to a member of staff in "private"??


----------



## ami_j

thanks guys  he was at the vets in that pic had to have his prostate felt again bless him 
thats well stupid Eileen why do they treat people like they are stupid?
and no Jen you didnt lol i wanna know


----------



## Amalthea

Right, well, here goes  (disclaimer... Jen MAY be a little mean here)

She came in and we were all behind the till chatting (one of the girls had been hit by her boyfriend that morning, so we were talking about that with said girl....) and the customer came over and asked to speak to one of us in private and none of us wanted to... She looked like she had scabies on her face. So I took her to the back of the store and started talking in hushed tones (there were other customers in store at the time) and she'd reply in something that definitely wasn't an "inside voice". Then took me into the vibe circle to show me a toy she bought. Said she got it and the cleanser a couple months ago and the cleanser burned her and her partner. I said that it can be used as an intimate cleanser, as well, and it's what gynos use to clean their intruments, so it's completely safe. So she said that her and her partner now have a burning sensation and white discharge (*time to gag a little*). I explained that it was thrush and a doctor issue. Asked her if she'd been to a doctor and she replied with "No!! I'd be too embarrassed".... And yet she can come into a SHOP and tell everybody in there?!? I said she needs to see her doctor and then she started saying that her partner will think she was sleeping around, so I had to explain how THRUSH works *gags some more* I told her not to use her toy until the thrush was sorted, so she started in on the fact that her partner pushes it in too far. I actually said to her "well, you need to speak to him about that, not me" and she said she gets scared, so tenses up and it hurts... Here's where I switched off a bit. Just finished saying you need to see your doctor and speak to your partner.


----------



## ami_j

oh very dear :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yes... Some of the people that come into our store really make you wonder.......


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Oh yes... Some of the people that come into our store really make you wonder.......


haha i bet!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> thats well stupid Eileen why do they treat people like they are stupid?


I think they feel that if it's not thrush the stuff won't work and there could be an underlying problem that needed looking at by a doctor. That makes sense, but surely (like in my case) if I was sure the symptoms were thrush and I used a course of Canestan and it didn't clear it all up (which is actually what did happen) then I would go to the doctor's anyway. It's a bit of an insult to anyone's intelligence that if a problem like that didn't clear up you would just ignore it! 


Amalthea said:


> Right, well, here goes  (disclaimer... Jen MAY be a little mean here)
> 
> She came in and we were all behind the till chatting (one of the girls had been hit by her boyfriend that morning, so we were talking about that with said girl....) and the customer came over and asked to speak to one of us in private and none of us wanted to... She looked like she had scabies on her face. So I took her to the back of the store and started talking in hushed tones (there were other customers in store at the time) and she'd reply in something that definitely wasn't an "inside voice". Then took me into the vibe circle to show me a toy she bought. Said she got it and the cleanser a couple months ago and the cleanser burned her and her partner. I said that it can be used as an intimate cleanser, as well, and it's what gynos use to clean their intruments, so it's completely safe. So she said that her and her partner now have a burning sensation and white discharge (*time to gag a little*). I explained that it was thrush and a doctor issue. Asked her if she'd been to a doctor and she replied with "No!! I'd be too embarrassed".... And yet she can come into a SHOP and tell everybody in there?!? I said she needs to see her doctor and then she started saying that her partner will think she was sleeping around, so I had to explain how THRUSH works *gags some more* I told her not to use her toy until the thrush was sorted, so she started in on the fact that her partner pushes it in too far. I actually said to her "well, you need to speak to him about that, not me" and she said she gets scared, so tenses up and it hurts... Here's where I switched off a bit. Just finished saying you need to see your doctor and speak to your partner.


:gasp:

How could she go into a shop and tell a total stranger something like that and yet not speak to a doctor?? She better change her attitude as she grows up!


----------



## Amalthea

She was a fully grown "woman"..... LOOKED older than me, but probably wasn't... *gags*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Right, well, here goes  (disclaimer... Jen MAY be a little mean here)
> 
> She came in and we were all behind the till chatting (one of the girls had been hit by her boyfriend that morning, so we were talking about that with said girl....) and the customer came over and asked to speak to one of us in private and none of us wanted to... She looked like she had scabies on her face. So I took her to the back of the store and started talking in hushed tones (there were other customers in store at the time) and she'd reply in something that definitely wasn't an "inside voice". Then took me into the vibe circle to show me a toy she bought. Said she got it and the cleanser a couple months ago and the cleanser burned her and her partner. I said that it can be used as an intimate cleanser, as well, and it's what gynos use to clean their intruments, so it's completely safe. So she said that her and her partner now have a burning sensation and white discharge (*time to gag a little*). I explained that it was thrush and a doctor issue. Asked her if she'd been to a doctor and she replied with "No!! I'd be too embarrassed".... And yet she can come into a SHOP and tell everybody in there?!? I said she needs to see her doctor and then she started saying that her partner will think she was sleeping around, so I had to explain how THRUSH works *gags some more* I told her not to use her toy until the thrush was sorted, so she started in on the fact that her partner pushes it in too far. I actually said to her "well, you need to speak to him about that, not me" and she said she gets scared, so tenses up and it hurts... Here's where I switched off a bit. Just finished saying you need to see your doctor and speak to your partner.


 
PMSL :roll2:Maybe she thinks you run a sex problem service and STD clinic as well as selling sex toys:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That one really was amazing..... And we get some freaks!

Yesterday, we got an email from head office saying they might push sale forward (since la senza have... can't let la senza do something without following... and they get ssiped off when they copy us!!), so to keep an eye out for an announcement for when sale needs to be done. Well, we got the email today... We all have to come in tomorrow night to do sale. And we still don't have a sale list (when I left the shop tonight), so couldn't even do any sale prep. Really brilliant planning here! And I was gonna get my hair fixed tomorrow night (the color has really faded BAD)... Can't make any plans or have a life when you work for AS, apparently. Not happy.


----------



## Charlibob

marks friend has come around so this is tabithas seat for the night, she LOVES him, as soon as he walks in the door she's harrassing him, good job he likes cats! She never sits with us all night, she normally goes to sleep on the puffy rug, she actually sulks when he leaves!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> PMSL :roll2:Maybe she thinks you run a sex problem service and STD clinic as well as selling sex toys:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!! I wonder if you can help me?? :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> And I was gonna get my hair fixed tomorrow night (the color has really faded BAD)... Can't make any plans or have a life when you work for AS, apparently. Not happy.


Sadly that's one of the problems with bright colours, they wash out so quickly. My red stripes vanished in 2 weeks! :sad:



Charlibob said:


> image
> 
> marks friend has come around so this is tabithas seat for the night, she LOVES him, as soon as he walks in the door she's harrassing him, good job he likes cats! She never sits with us all night, she normally goes to sleep on the puffy rug, she actually sulks when he leaves!


Aw bless her - she knows a good knee when she sees one! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I seem to have all around sex ed and advice written on my forehead 

One of the girls "can't" stay late tomorrow, so had to leave no later than 5:30, so the boss has said that she can just go home after her normal shifts has ended and I'm getting her extra hours  So at least I get a bit more overtime (and she was moaning that she doesn't get enough overtime last week, too).

That is so cute, Charli!!


----------



## Charlibob

Ain't she cute :flrt:

She nearly cost me £150 today :gasp: I went to the apple store as the disc drive in my laptop wasn't working and asked how much a new to case would be. Its cracked all along the hinges as she rubs her head on the screen and pushes it too far back. I explained to the guy and he was like yeah I have a cat that does the same I'll put you one for free :2thumb:

Jen, I read your post about your hair fading, if it's really bright colour have you tried special effects?? It's like £8ish a bottle but it's amazing and stays in a long time compared to others, I used to take my own bottles to the hairdressers, think I've still got a few bottles left. I went through a faze of having crazy hair it's been green, pink, orange, red, blue, purple :lol2: at one point it was orange and pink all over I looked like a fruit salad sweet lol


----------



## Amalthea

Will tell Steve (my hairdresser) about that  Thanx a bunch!!  He was trying out a brand he'd not used before... I don't mind being his guinea pig


----------



## Amalthea

I am *SUCH *a bad dog Mommy!!!!! :whistling2: Oh, wait! Handler! He's not my son... He's a low member of the pack. What _WAS _I thinking?? :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

I used to leave it for hours when I did it at home, also brushed it through until it goes it white, I used to spend a good half hour combing it but mine was all over. You can't leave it too long as it's just made from veg so won't harm your hair at all, mine used to come out super soft like I'd used a really strong conditioner. A lot of people leave it on overnight like henna but I didn't wanna ruin all my bed sheets and pjs :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> image
> 
> marks friend has come around so this is tabithas seat for the night, she LOVES him, as soon as he walks in the door she's harrassing him, good job he likes cats! She never sits with us all night, she normally goes to sleep on the puffy rug, she actually sulks when he leaves!


 

Awww shes such a pretty girl:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I am *SUCH *a bad dog Mommy!!!!! :whistling2: Oh, wait! Handler! He's not my son... He's a low member of the pack. What _WAS _I thinking?? :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

Charlibob said:


> I used to leave it for hours when I did it at home, also brushed it through until it goes it white, I used to spend a good half hour combing it but mine was all over. You can't leave it too long as it's just made from veg so won't harm your hair at all, mine used to come out super soft like I'd used a really strong conditioner. A lot of people leave it on overnight like henna but I didn't wanna ruin all my bed sheets and pjs :lol2:


Oooh!!! Good to know  Will tell him 



ami_j said:


> :rotfl:


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> at one point it was orange and pink all over I looked like a fruit salad sweet lol


Photos??? :grin1:



Amalthea said:


> Will tell Steve (my hairdresser) about that  Thanx a bunch!!  He was trying out a brand he'd not used before... I don't mind being his guinea pig


Well you are a guinea pig mummy aren't you?

Been watching last night's back to back 2 episodes of "The Event", so very busy! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

And Steve sure does love the gigs  He keeps bugging his OH to let him get some *lol*


----------



## Charlibob

This is the only pic I know of from when it wad just orange, I dont do photos :blush: I had this taken for ID so I look angry with the world!








And this is when it was red, they've taken my laptop in to do the repairs so I can only take screenshots of Facebook with my phone or take pics of actual photos









Sorry if you end up with huge pics of my ugly mug, I have no idea how big they are when I'm using my phone! And no clue how to resize pics on the photobucket app.


----------



## ami_j

Charlibob said:


> This is the only pic I know of from when it wad just orange, I dont do photos :blush: I had this taken for ID so I look angry with the world!image
> And this is when it was red, they've taken my laptop in to do the repairs so I can only take screenshots of Facebook with my phone or take pics of actual photos
> image
> 
> Sorry if you end up with huge pics of my ugly mug, I have no idea how big they are when I'm using my phone! And no clue how to resize pics on the photobucket app.


awww that guineapig looks a bit like my Emo did , cept she had a black patch on one side


----------



## Charlibob

ami_j said:


> awww that guineapig looks a bit like my Emo did , cept she had a black patch on one side


She passed away not long ago 

She was an awesome piggy, she learned her name and come when called, she also used to squeak along if we listened to slipknot or stone sour and only those I think she liked Corey Taylor :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yup!!! That's orange all right - and that's red! :2thumb:

And now I'm off to bed!

P.S. I'm a poet and I didn't know it! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Charlibob said:


> She passed away not long ago
> 
> She was an awesome piggy, she learned her name and come when called, she also used to squeak along if we listened to slipknot or stone sour and only those I think she liked Corey Taylor :flrt:


Emo died last november  i didnt have her then , i had lost two pigs and didnt want to get more so i gave her to my breeder friend so she could have company 
haha thats awesome


----------



## Amalthea

Charlibob said:


> She passed away not long ago
> 
> She was an awesome piggy, she learned her name and come when called, she also used to squeak along if we listened to slipknot or stone sour and only those *I think she liked Corey Taylor* :flrt:


Who wouldn't?? YUM! Although, he needs to NOT shave his head, cuz his neck is thicker than his skull... Much yummier with long hair :mf_dribble:

Oh, and your hair looks brilliant!!!!! :2thumb: What color are you naturally??



feorag said:


> Yup!!! That's orange all right - and that's red! :2thumb:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed!
> 
> P.S. I'm a poet and I didn't know it! :lol2:


But your feet show it.... They're LONGfellows


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> Who wouldn't?? YUM! Although, he needs to NOT shave his head, cuz his neck is thicker than his skull... Much yummier with long hair :mf_dribble:
> 
> Oh, and your hair looks brilliant!!!!! :2thumb: What color are you naturally??
> 
> 
> 
> But your feet show it.... They're LONGfellows


He was much better with long hair, I love guys with long hair, I actually cried when the oh cut his off :blush:

It's naturally dark blonde/very light brown, not really seen it for a few years lol before it was like that it was black for about 2 years. My hair dresser bleached it and dyed it dark red, 2 months layer I bleached it again and put special effects I think it was nuclear red and that's what's in the red pic. Thinking of going back to dark red again soon, black is far too boring for me!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Who wouldn't?? YUM! Although, he needs to NOT shave his head, cuz his neck is thicker than his skull... Much yummier with long hair :mf_dribble:
> 
> Oh, and your hair looks brilliant!!!!! :2thumb: What color are you naturally??
> 
> 
> 
> *But your feet show it.... They're LONGfellows*


 
I dont understand:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys, how is everyone?

Today me & Clark played at joiners! We put down new floorboards to cover the holes in the spare bedroom floor & the bathroom floor where the fire had destroyed the old ones. We were very pleased with our finished result. We are still waiting for the plumber to come back & sort the water supply & put the bath back in place. Then a gas man is needed. We borrowed a carpet cleaner from a neighbour of my mums, so we have also been cleaning our bedroom out, trying to make it as clean & smoke-free as possible for when we can move back in.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys, how is everyone?
> 
> Today me & Clark played at joiners! We put down new floorboards to cover the holes in the spare bedroom floor & the bathroom floor where the fire had destroyed the old ones. We were very pleased with our finished result. We are still waiting for the plumber to come back & sort the water supply & put the bath back in place. Then a gas man is needed. We borrowed a carpet cleaner from a neighbour of my mums, so we have also been cleaning our bedroom out, trying to make it as clean & smoke-free as possible for when we can move back in.


Well hello ^^


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys, how is everyone?
> 
> Today me & Clark played at joiners! We put down new floorboards to cover the holes in the spare bedroom floor & the bathroom floor where the fire had destroyed the old ones. We were very pleased with our finished result. We are still waiting for the plumber to come back & sort the water supply & put the bath back in place. Then a gas man is needed. We borrowed a carpet cleaner from a neighbour of my mums, so we have also been cleaning our bedroom out, trying to make it as clean & smoke-free as possible for when we can move back in.


 

I tried to get in touch with my ex husband but he wasnt answering his phone,thats why I havent been in touch about the carpet cleaner.
It wont be long until you are back home:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys, how is everyone?
> 
> Today me & Clark played at joiners! We put down new floorboards to cover the holes in the spare bedroom floor & the bathroom floor where the fire had destroyed the old ones. We were very pleased with our finished result. We are still waiting for the plumber to come back & sort the water supply & put the bath back in place. Then a gas man is needed. We borrowed a carpet cleaner from a neighbour of my mums, so we have also been cleaning our bedroom out, trying to make it as clean & smoke-free as possible for when we can move back in.


glad things are coming along collin, but how come the land lord isn't getting repairs sorted?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> glad things are coming along collin, but how come the land lord isn't getting repairs sorted?


Because he wont just pay out for what needs doing, he wants things as cheap as possible.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Because he wont just pay out for what needs doing, he wants things as cheap as possible.


actually that sounds like all the land lords i've had


----------



## Amalthea

Charlibob said:


> He was much better with long hair, I love guys with long hair, I actually cried when the oh cut his off :blush:
> 
> It's naturally dark blonde/very light brown, not really seen it for a few years lol before it was like that it was black for about 2 years. My hair dresser bleached it and dyed it dark red, 2 months layer I bleached it again and put special effects I think it was nuclear red and that's what's in the red pic. Thinking of going back to dark red again soon, black is far too boring for me!


At least I'm not the only one, then.... Friends have said Corey taylor is better with a shaved head and nope, I disagree! I do love guys with hair!

My hair is quite dark and this is the first time I've properly bleached it... I've had highlights in before, but this is the palest it's been ever :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I dont understand:blush:


Henry Wadsworth Longfellow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys, how is everyone?
> 
> Today me & Clark played at joiners! We put down new floorboards to cover the holes in the spare bedroom floor & the bathroom floor where the fire had destroyed the old ones. We were very pleased with our finished result. We are still waiting for the plumber to come back & sort the water supply & put the bath back in place. Then a gas man is needed. We borrowed a carpet cleaner from a neighbour of my mums, so we have also been cleaning our bedroom out, trying to make it as clean & smoke-free as possible for when we can move back in.


Hiya, Col!! It won't be long now and you'll be back home {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Charlibob

I went through a bit of a rebellious stage at like 16-19 and dyed my hair every colour possible and made far too many holes in my face lol

I still love the hair but the scars from the piercings ain't fun, 5 of them have been out over 6 months and haven't closed up one bit  

I had a lot of synthetic dreads in my hair too ... It was ruined after them! But the dye never bothered it thank god!!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, dreads don't do it for me, but the colors are brilliant! I've not got any holes in my face yet, either *lol* A few in my ears, one in my tongue, and my dermal in my cleavage


----------



## Charlibob

I never liked the idea of real dreads, I like washing my hair everyday so used to braid in synthetic ones, they were amazing but soooo heavy. 

I have stretched ears, 2 in my tongue, nose, septum and I have a sternum dermal too  been there nearly 3 years now I was convinced it wouldn't last!


----------



## Amalthea

I only got my dermal in June last year, but I freaking love it!! Would love more, but I dunno where to put 'em


----------



## Charlibob

I'd love more of them but don't wanna tempt fate lol considering having a sparkley top put on but its never been unscrewed and the thought makes me feel odd like it may turn inside 

Oh has a huge hip surface piercing, don't how it stayed, our piercer in Manchester was amazed when he saw it, I think its 35mm long!


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> I do love guys with hair!


My other half has waist length well kept thick blonde hair and it is gorgeous (him too!)

I've got a scaffold in one ear, a ring in the top of the other, a couple of usual ear piercings in each ear and a tongue piercing. That suits me just fine. I like the look of some dermals but have seen too many torn out to get them myself! I'd love a central lip ring but not sure I could get away with that at work.


----------



## Amalthea

Do show your hip piercing!!  I've changed my dermal top  Once by myself, and a couple times with help *lol* A tattooist friend of mine is ordering me the tool that the piercers use to take off the top, cuz they are a pain in the butt!!

I think you should show off your OH, Nix 

I want a few more holes in my ears.... Only have the three in each at the moment, but I used to have two at the top of my left, but I let them close up (before I knew of the joys of body bars, the earing backs used to stab me in the head while I slept), so I'd like them put back and a few extras, as well 

I think my dermal works so well, cuz I've got pretty big boobs and they protect it. It won't get yanked out by anything


----------



## Charlibob

Yeah mine seems to be protected for the same reason lol 

Its been caught 2/3 times, always on the shower puff ball things but now I just avoid using one on my chest. 

It's my boyfriend with the hip piercing, I'm too fat for them lol, I'll take a pic when he gets home from work, it's shorted slightly over the years but never showed any signs of rejection!


----------



## Amalthea

That's the only thing I've ever caught mine on, too!! *lol* And it was always the hubby when we've showered together  He's learned now *lol*


----------



## Charlibob

Exactly the same with mine haha

He felt so guilty and was in such a panic lol


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone!!


Amalthea said:


> But your feet show it.... They're LONGfellows





Shell195 said:


> I dont understand:blush:


I took it that I have big feet and I'm a poet so the connection???


Zoo-Man said:


> Today me & Clark played at joiners! We put down new floorboards to cover the holes in the spare bedroom floor & the bathroom floor where the fire had destroyed the old ones. We were very pleased with our finished result. We are still waiting for the plumber to come back & sort the water supply & put the bath back in place. Then a gas man is needed. We borrowed a carpet cleaner from a neighbour of my mums, so we have also been cleaning our bedroom out, trying to make it as clean & smoke-free as possible for when we can move back in.


Sounds like you're getting enthusiastic about getting the work done and looking forward to getting back home - you must be missing the cats and dogs!

Well I've had the morning from hell and I started off with such good intentions. :sad:

Barry and I had an argument last night because he keeps asking me to go on line and make an appointment with the Gas Board to have the c.heating serviced and I keep forgetting to do it. So last night when he asked and I said I'd forgotten again he got quite stroppy and gave me that "you're a waste of space and I have to do _everything" _look, which really pissed me off, because I just can't remember things - there are far more important things than that that I forget!

So this morning lying in bed I decided that I needed to pull myself together and stop sitting around so much. So I decided that I would get up, have a drink of water, take the dog for a 20 minute walk, come home have breakfast on here while chatting to everyone, then I would strip the bed and make the marmalade that I've been trying to make for the last 2 months, then take the dog out again for his normal walk this afternoon - ergo an energetic and productive day!

So instead of getting up and coming straight on here first, I went downstairs, got my drink of water and went straight out with the dog - that was my mistake!!! I came to an area where I usually let him off if I can see no dogs, but in the distance through the damp mist I could a man and a big dog, so I kept him on the leash (extender) and when they got closer it was a guy with a Rottweiler and a drinking glass in his hand!! I thought to myself "bloody hell he's an early starter if he's drinking at 9:30am) so pulled Skye in to the shortest length, locked the extender and stepped off the path to let the guy past. As he past me he commented on Skye being a lovely dog and I said basically yes but he's an idiot, so he asked me another question and we stopped and started speaking. He didn't appear drunk but there were dregs in the bottom of the glas which I thought were odd, but we had a good chat. 

He offered to let Skye 'speak' to the dog because he said he was totally gentle and non-agressive and much as I was tempted because I thought a big dog might put Skye off being aggressive a bit, I declined because I explained I didn't want him to be responsible for hurting his dog. First off Skye was growling quite a bit at the other dog, although his tail was wagging a lot, but eventually he settled down and just sat beside me, so I thought it was a good experience for him to sit calmly near another dog.

Turned out the guy had rescued the Rottie from our council shelter at christmas and what a fabulous dog he was - the glass was actually a urine sample for the vet (just shows you shouldn't judge by appearances :lol At no time did he show anything other than a 'normal' interest in Skye and at no time did he try to come close to him. 

During our chat along came 3 spaniels, 1 on a lead and 2 charging towards us totally out of control and taking no notice of their owner. I grabbed Skye and stepped off the footpath from the Rottie and the 2 loose dogs converged on the Rottie, who was fabulous with them - no problems.

Then when they'd passed I stepped back onto the footpath standing about 5 yards away from the guy and the dog and we carried on our conversation. All this time Skye had been wagging his tail, occasionally growling, but mainly had settled down and I was deliberately trying to keep very calm, so he didn't sense my concerns about the other dog. 

Anyway we're just about ending our conversation when Skye went for the rottie . He went with such force he sprung the ratchet on the extender and the nylon wire managed to get wrapped around my left hand (the extender was in my right) and it just burnt into my hand. :devil:

So I came home ran it under the cold tap and looked at the damage. There an inch long blister on my upper index finger and another slightly longer weeping one on my middle finger - my ring seemed to save any damage to the ring finger, but my little finger had a ring of flesh with no skin on at all but the area that took the full force was in the soft flesh between my thumb and index finger and that was burnt black from the rope with a lump skin hanging off and it had burned through some of the flesh as well as the skin, so I could see cream fat exposed and it was stinging like hell.

So i thought I'd better go to Boots and ask a pharmicist for some advice about what to put on it. She looked at it and said she thought the 2 worst ones needed dressing by a nurse, so then I went to my doc's practice to ask if a practice nurse could dress it. The receptionist said I couldn't see a nurse - I would have to see a doctor? So I had to be given an urgent appointment and wait for the doctor to see me, who then said that it would need a dressing and she couldn't do it - it would have to be a nurse :bash: 

So then I go back to reception to ask to see a nurse and I'm told I will have to go to the 'general' reception for the health centre and see a 'general nurse'. So then I have to go somewhere else and try to see a nurse where I was told they'd all gone - however she went looking and found one who had locked up ready to go to a meeting, but who said she would dress them for me.

So I finally got home at 12:30 with a hand covered in dressings, no breakfast and not a bloody thing done and I'm now resisting the urge to go and give my dog away! :devil:


----------



## _jake_

The kittens are 4weeks old this friday. As their getting older has anyone get any tips on caring for them later in life? like litter training, weaning ect? Im confused.


----------



## feorag

Have you started weaning yet Jake? Cos if you haven't I would try to make a start now. Maybe mix a little wet kitten food with boiling water and mash into a gruel, put a bit on a teaspoon, sit down with a kitten on your knee and try to get it to lap the food off the spoon.

To be honest in nearly 20 years of cat breeding I never litter trained a kitten, ever. As soon as my kittens started to leave the nest (about 19-21 days) I put a litter tray beside it and mum helped them to learn how to use it, usually mum will wee in it herself to put the smell there for them, but often their own natural cleanliness will kick in and they'll use it. At first they will sit and eat it, so be careful of your choice of litter for that reason.

For the first 5 weeks I kept mine in a kitten pen, so they were never too far away from the litter tray. At 5 weeks they came downstairs into the living room to join the family for socialisation reasons and by then they had a little more bladder control and would make it to a litter tray (I had one at each end of our long living room.

If kittens are allowed the run of an entire room in the very early stages, and they get 'caught short' they will likely pee in a corner and that will send a message to another kitten that this is an acceptable 'latrine area' and it will also pee there and before you know they' all be using that corner.


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> Have you started weaning yet Jake? Cos if you haven't I would try to make a start now. Maybe mix a little wet kitten food with boiling water and mash into a gruel, put a bit on a teaspoon, sit down with a kitten on your knee and try to get it to lap the food off the spoon.
> 
> To be honest in nearly 20 years of cat breeding I never litter trained a kitten, ever. As soon as my kittens started to leave the nest (about 19-21 days) I put a litter tray beside it and mum helped them to learn how to use it, usually mum will wee in it herself to put the smell there for them, but often their own natural cleanliness will kick in and they'll use it. At first they will sit and eat it, so be careful of your choice of litter for that reason.
> 
> For the first 5 weeks I kept mine in a kitten pen, so they were never too far away from the litter tray. At 5 weeks they came downstairs into the living room to join the family for socialisation reasons and by then they had a little more bladder control and would make it to a litter tray (I had one at each end of our long living room.
> 
> If kittens are allowed the run of an entire room in the very early stages, and they get 'caught short' they will likely pee in a corner and that will send a message to another kitten that this is an acceptable 'latrine area' and it will also pee there and before you know they' all be using that corner.


No I havent started weaning yet Eileen, If im honest I was a little bit confused on the whole idea of it, but it makes sense now, thanks!

the kittens are in the downstairs loo and have in the past few days just started coming out of the nest, and this morning my mum woke me as after she fed roxy, she had moved them all one by one into the living room!! she seems happier, we've tried moving them back in but she keeps moving them back. The litter tray is in the loo so we may have to move it into the living room. Or should we put them back in the loo? But yes I'll try the food method you mentioned! Thank you loooooaaaaaddddsssssss.:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Ouch Eileen that sounds painful. Skye really is a handful isnt he!

Jake I would bring the mums bad into the room where shes brought the kittens and add an extra cat tray near to the bed. Just be careful her next move isnt to try and take them outside as some Mums will do this.

Ive had a crap day. I went and fed the kittens this morning and offered the ratty men a treat which I do every morning to check they are all well, which they were.

This afternoon I was feeding the kittens and I looked into Benji and Milos (nekkids)cage and saw one of them lying on the floor of the cage. Milo was in a collapsed state 

I rushed him to the vets on a heated pad as he felt cold and when the vet examined him he had no reflexes in his back legs or tail. She said he must have had trauma to his back and as he was in such a bad state I let her give him eternal sleep 

I dont see how he could have fallen as the shelves all have a hammock safety net so if they slip they dont crash to the floor but I dont see how else he could have done so much damage.
Im extremely sipped off at the minute and very upset that kissy Milo has lost his life:bash:


----------



## Charlibob

Ouch that sound painful Eileen, hope your hands feeling better soon!!

Shell sorry to hear about your ratty, rip milo

This is marks hip . . . 
Been there about 4 years now, took around 2 1/2 to fully heal!


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Ouch that sound painful Eileen, hope your hands feeling better soon!!
> 
> Shell sorry to hear about your ratty, rip milo
> 
> This is marks hip . . .
> Been there about 4 years now, took around 2 1/2 to fully heal!
> image


What a brave man, I bet that hurt at the time:gasp:


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> No I havent started weaning yet Eileen, If im honest I was a little bit confused on the whole idea of it, but it makes sense now, thanks!
> 
> the kittens are in the downstairs loo and have in the past few days just started coming out of the nest, and this morning my mum woke me as after she fed roxy, she had moved them all one by one into the living room!! she seems happier, we've tried moving them back in but she keeps moving them back. The litter tray is in the loo so we may have to move it into the living room. Or should we put them back in the loo? But yes I'll try the food method you mentioned! Thank you loooooaaaaaddddsssssss.:no1:


Mothers tend to look to removing their kittens from the nest around about 3 weeks, give or take each individual queen. That's because nature tells them that all the smells from the birthing and any kitten wee and poo will be so strong now that they can attract predators to the vulnerable kittens, so she moves them - happens with a lot of mammals! So once she's decided that they need to get away from the 'nest' (in your case the downstairs loo) nothing will get her to happily remain there as she will felt about their vulnerability. It's instinct and it depends on the individual queens and how confident they are in their lifestyle I think. None of my queens ever moved their kittens, but I've know of a few pedigree friends whose have.



Shell195 said:


> Ouch Eileen that sounds painful. Skye really is a handful isnt he!
> 
> Jake I would bring the mums bad into the room where shes brought the kittens and add an extra cat tray near to the bed. Just be careful her next move isnt to try and take them outside as some Mums will do this.
> 
> Ive had a crap day. I went and fed the kittens this morning and offered the ratty men a treat which I do every morning to check they are all well, which they were.
> 
> This afternoon I was feeding the kittens and I looked into Benji and Milos (nekkids)cage and saw one of them lying on the floor of the cage. Milo was in a collapsed state
> 
> I rushed him to the vets on a heated pad as he felt cold and when the vet examined him he had no reflexes in his back legs or tail. She said he must have had trauma to his back and as he was in such a bad state I let her give him eternal sleep
> 
> I dont see how he could have fallen as the shelves all have a hammock safety net so if they slip they dont crash to the floor but I dont see how else he could have done so much damage.
> Im extremely sipped off at the minute and very upset that kissy Milo has lost his life:bash:


Actually the burn gel strip the nurse put under the dry dressing not only had a cooling gel in it, but a mild anaesthetic and so literally the pain vanished within 15 minutes of having the dressing on and lasted until about 7:00 tonight, but so far it's only my little finger which is 'putting' a bit.

I'm so sorry about Milo :sad: poor lad - I can understand you being ssiped off cos I would be too, but you can't protect them all the time and if he did fall, there wasn't anything you could do.

RIP Milo!! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Charlibob said:


> Exactly the same with mine haha
> 
> He felt so guilty and was in such a panic lol


Poor men..... :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> This afternoon I was feeding the kittens and I looked into Benji and Milos (nekkids)cage and saw one of them lying on the floor of the cage. Milo was in a collapsed state
> 
> I rushed him to the vets on a heated pad as he felt cold and when the vet examined him he had no reflexes in his back legs or tail. She said he must have had trauma to his back and as he was in such a bad state I let her give him eternal sleep
> 
> I dont see how he could have fallen as the shelves all have a hammock safety net so if they slip they dont crash to the floor but I dont see how else he could have done so much damage.
> Im extremely sipped off at the minute and very upset that kissy Milo has lost his life:bash:


So sorry, Shell  {{{hugs}}}

That sounds horrible, Eileen!!! :gasp:

And I left this screen up, so I am sure there are more posts since I wrote this *oops* Will click reply now and check.... :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Mark's hip piercing looks brilliant!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Couple pics I just snagged of Louis


----------



## feorag

Aw, he looks like he's got a little black fuzzy beard in the first one! :flrt:

And that's me off to bed - had a cr*p night's sleep last night and so am totally cream crackered tonight!

BTW if anyone wants an extremely handsome all black GSD - just let me know! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Sounds like you're getting enthusiastic about getting the work done and looking forward to getting back home - you must be missing the cats and dogs!


Oh I am missing them like mad Eileen! We visited our friend Dave tonight, who is caring for the cats in a spare room upstairs. Zander must have heard my voice as he started crying at the door so I went upstairs (accompanied by Pancho the Chinese Crested) to see him & Clio. I spent some time with them & when I left, as soon as the door was closed, Zander was crying at the door again. I could still hear him downstairs as I sat in the living room. That upset me quite a bit.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ouch Eileen that sounds painful. Skye really is a handful isnt he!
> 
> Jake I would bring the mums bad into the room where shes brought the kittens and add an extra cat tray near to the bed. Just be careful her next move isnt to try and take them outside as some Mums will do this.
> 
> Ive had a crap day. I went and fed the kittens this morning and offered the ratty men a treat which I do every morning to check they are all well, which they were.
> 
> This afternoon I was feeding the kittens and I looked into Benji and Milos (nekkids)cage and saw one of them lying on the floor of the cage. Milo was in a collapsed state
> 
> I rushed him to the vets on a heated pad as he felt cold and when the vet examined him he had no reflexes in his back legs or tail. She said he must have had trauma to his back and as he was in such a bad state I let her give him eternal sleep
> 
> I dont see how he could have fallen as the shelves all have a hammock safety net so if they slip they dont crash to the floor but I dont see how else he could have done so much damage.
> Im extremely sipped off at the minute and very upset that kissy Milo has lost his life:bash:


So sorry to hear about Milo hun. RIP lil ratty xx


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh I am missing them like mad Eileen! We visited our friend Dave tonight, who is caring for the cats in a spare room upstairs. Zander must have heard my voice as he started crying at the door so I went upstairs (accompanied by Pancho the Chinese Crested) to see him & Clio. I spent some time with them & when I left, as soon as the door was closed, Zander was crying at the door again. I could still hear him downstairs as I sat in the living room. That upset me quite a bit.


 
*Hugs*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> *Hugs*


Thanks hun. I just want to have them all together in our home again. Hopefully in a couple of days.


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!


Hope everyone is ok. The op went fine - had it under local anaesthetic which was ok. A tad painful and very undignified but I'm sure they've seen it all before :lol2: Had 3 lumps removed - 1 internal, 2 external and whilst he was there he decided to remove a dodgy looking mole from my groin! bonus?! I feel ok now - bit like I've been punched in the gut and naturally sore, also have a bit of a dead leg but otherwise ok  Just got to await test results now but they think everything looked ok

Shell - really sorry about Milo - RIP little man xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Glad everything went well!!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh I am missing them like mad Eileen! We visited our friend Dave tonight, who is caring for the cats in a spare room upstairs. Zander must have heard my voice as he started crying at the door so I went upstairs (accompanied by Pancho the Chinese Crested) to see him & Clio. I spent some time with them & when I left, as soon as the door was closed, Zander was crying at the door again. I could still hear him downstairs as I sat in the living room. That upset me quite a bit.


Aw, poor lad - they really are very dog-like in their devotion and inter-action with their owners - he'll be so lonely without you and with less attention than normal in your friend's house. After all, since you lost the shop you and Clark have been around the house most days, so that must be even harder on him :sad: Poor boy and poor you, cos I know I would feel the so guilty at having to leave him. :grouphug:



ukphd said:


> Hope everyone is ok. The op went fine - had it under local anaesthetic which was ok. A tad painful and very undignified but I'm sure they've seen it all before :lol2: Had 3 lumps removed - 1 internal, 2 external and whilst he was there he decided to remove a dodgy looking mole from my groin! bonus?! I feel ok now - bit like I've been punched in the gut and naturally sore, also have a bit of a dead leg but otherwise ok  Just got to await test results now but they think everything looked ok
> 
> Shell - really sorry about Milo - RIP little man xxx


Glad things went OK for you yesterday. Fingers crossed they were right and there's nothing further to worry about! :2thumb:

Well I went to bed last night looking like Michael Jackson :lol2: I found a pair of white cotton gloves that came in a hand care kit thing someone got me for Christmas a few years back and I put that on the burnt hand because the dressings are starting to peel off already cos of my sweaty hands :roll: and I'm supposed to keep them on until Friday! So the glove kept them on nicely and I even think the heat helped them to stick a bit better. I've got a box of those thin surgical gloves and put one of them on whenever walk the dog or have to do anything wet or dirty, so so far so good. The little finger burn is definitely the sorest though and was throbbing when I went to bed, but overall it's not hurting quite as bad as I thought it might when the gel wore off.

So today I think I'll try and do what I attempted to do yesterday! So washing's in the machine, bed and marmalade is to be made, dog is still to have his morning walk, which I'm about to do now and we'll see how it goes. Wish me luck with the dog walk!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all
Nancy Im glad the operation went well, did they let you borrow a ring to sit on?

:lol2 Eileen, I think now you have the white glove you should learn to moon walk:whistling2:
Good luck walking Skye


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Sounds like a good look, Eileen!!  Good luck on the mutt walk


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell -so sorry to hear about Milo-it may have been an embolism caused the lose of feeling in his back legs makng him fall if indeed he did fall.

Eileen -hope it all heals soon and gets less painful and make a video of the moon walk please :2thumb:

ZooMan -Smeezes are a breed apart really -they also know how to make their feelings felt -at least you get to see each other and hopefully soon be reunited

UKPHD -glad the ops went well


----------



## Amalthea

Going to this dancing thing with Kate tonight..... Here's the tidbits on it:



> Just a quick reminder to let you know that you are on the guestlist for the Freixenet VIP event with Brendan Cole tomorrow! It promises to be a fabulous evening.
> 
> Not only will you get to dance with Brendan Cole himself but you can also get glammed up with professionally applied make-up and pampered with a manicure and massage. There will be luxury canapés and indulgent cupcakes, and of course everyone will be treated to cute little black bottles of chilled Freixenet Cordon ***** - the accessory of choice!
> 
> *When*: Thursday 17th March
> *Please arrive at*: 7pm (the dance class will commence at 7.30pm)
> *Where:* Suede, Longworth Street, (off St. John Street), Deansgate, Manchester, M3 4BQ
> *Dress code:* Glam, glitzy, and ready to party! (Make sure you have comfy shoes for the dance class.)


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> Shell -so sorry to hear about Milo-it may have been an embolism caused the lose of feeling in his back legs makng him fall if indeed he did fall.
> 
> Eileen -hope it all heals soon and gets less painful and make a video of the moon walk please :2thumb:
> 
> ZooMan -Smeezes are a breed apart really -they also know how to make their feelings felt -at least you get to see each other and hopefully soon be reunited
> 
> UKPHD -glad the ops went well


 
What causes an embolism? Many years ago one of our old sanctuary cats had one and had to be euthanised and my last rat was pts as the vet said he had suffered one and now Milo 
I dont see how he can have fallen as beneath each shelf is a hammock so if they do slip they have a landing net to catch them.
Im thinking of introducing the 2 lone boys together at some point as I hate to see them on their own.



Amalthea said:


> Going to this dancing thing with Kate tonight..... Here's the tidbits on it:


Who is Brendan Cole?


----------



## Amalthea

I'd never heard of him, either, Shell *lol*

Brendan Cole


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2 Eileen, I think now you have the white glove you should learn to moon walk:whistling2:
> Good luck walking Skye


Well we're back in one piece this time! :lol2:
Moon walk? Forget it!!!! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Going to this dancing thing with Kate tonight..... Here's the tidbits on it:





Shell195 said:


> Who is Brendan Cole?


:gasp: Shell!!!!

I am so jealous!!!! I love Brendan Cole - I could just sit and watch him dance latin and jive all night. All the male celebs on Strictly are good dancers, but on a dance floor full of celebs I can pick him out just by the way he dances.

You are soooooo lucky!!!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I'll get pictures for ya, Eileen  I don't watch Strictly, so that's why I didn't know who he was *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'll get pictures for ya, Eileen  I don't watch Strictly, so that's why I didn't know who he was *lol*


I dont watch it either which is why I didnt know who he was.

Glad the walk went well Eileen :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ooh do, Jen, please!! He was also on that celebrity reality show set on a isolated island - can't remember the name, but he was pretty entertaining on that too.

He's very outspoken and rebellious and is always in trouble with the judges for not sticking within the 'rules' of the dance - like you're allowed 2 lifts and he does 3!! That sort of thing and he gets very stroppy when his celebrity party gets marked down if he thinks the judges aren't fair.

Yup!! I like him!


----------



## ukphd

Thanks everyone  am really relieved it's over - so stressful that sort of thing! Plus the hospital was awful so wasn't a very pleasant experience!



Shell195 said:


> Morning all
> Nancy Im glad the operation went well, did they let you borrow a ring to sit on?


Nope - they wouldn't let me have one! :bash:


----------



## feorag

That's a shame Nancy - not very kind of them though !!

I hate hospitals - dirty, filthy places!!!


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Thanks everyone  am really relieved it's over - so stressful that sort of thing! Plus the hospital was awful so wasn't a very pleasant experience!
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope - they wouldn't let me have one!* :bash:


 
Miserable gits:bash:


My son Chris leaves for his training course for a trainee Activity Instructor tomorrow and Ive been helping him pack. Hes spending 2 weeks here Grosvenor Hall Activity Centre - Residential School Trips & Tours | Kingswood - Learning beyond the classroom then a year at one of the other centres. Im delighted hes got this oppurtunity but Im gutted hes going so far away 
He leaves at 5.45 in the morning and Im gonna miss him so much


----------



## feorag

That looks a great place Shell! :2thumb: And I know what you mean - I so missed Iain when he went away to uni - even though he was only at Huddersfield! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That looks a great place Shell! :2thumb: And I know what you mean - I so missed Iain when he went away to uni - even though he was only at Huddersfield! :roll:


 
They are talking about sending him to The Isle of White after the intial 2 weeks:gasp: It seems this is the best place for what they have in mind for him which is motorbikes and quads


----------



## feorag

Can't get much further than that unless you go to John O'Groats or Lands End! :lol2: (well not really, but it must feel like that!)


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> That's a shame Nancy - not very kind of them though !!
> 
> I hate hospitals - dirty, filthy places!!!





Shell195 said:


> Miserable gits:bash:
> 
> 
> My son Chris leaves for his training course for a trainee Activity Instructor tomorrow and Ive been helping him pack. Hes spending 2 weeks here Grosvenor Hall Activity Centre - Residential School Trips & Tours | Kingswood - Learning beyond the classroom then a year at one of the other centres. Im delighted hes got this oppurtunity but Im gutted hes going so far away
> He leaves at 5.45 in the morning and Im gonna miss him so much



Yep hospitals are awful. They left me sitting there for 2 hours before someone finally told me they I would be last in the list for ops cos it wasn't a general... so why didn't they get me to come later? or in fact tell me when I asked why it was taking so long?! :bash:

Wow that does look like a good place Shell. Does he get to come home before he goes to the year long placement?

I finally tracked down an Asda and got some feline fayre....the cats aren't impressed! Tried the chicken one mixed in with their usual food - they just ate around it! damn luxury cats!


----------



## ashley

Hi everyone!

Haven't posted in ages, I'm rarely on the net for more than 10 mins at a time any more! Just thought I'd drop in and see how everyone was 

I'm currently living in a mad house with 3 kittens aged 6 and 7 months. We started off getting a little bengal kitten to keep Elmo company as he was terrorising the two old lady cats. My dad fell in love with the bengal and decided it was time for them to have another pet and they wanted a bengal too. I reccomended them a breeder close by and we went across to see their savannah kittens and came home with one (my birthday present to myself). Stuart had picked him and I was wishing I had picked the one who came running up to me purring so Stuart surprised me and arranged to pick him up after work one day for me  I'm so glad he did as although they are mental and have trashed the house, they're amazing and watching them tearing round the house, climbing the curtains, splashing in all the water bowls sinks and bath, and generally being terrors they make my day so much better :lol2:

Anyway, enough about me - how is everyone and what have I missed?


----------



## feorag

Nice to hear from you Ashley - where did you get your kittens - were they all from the same breeder? And of course you know what I'm going to say next???

Photographs, please!!! :grin1:


----------



## ukphd

ooh yes - lots of lovely photos please


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Yep hospitals are awful. They left me sitting there for 2 hours before someone finally told me they I would be last in the list for ops cos it wasn't a general... so why didn't they get me to come later? or in fact tell me when I asked why it was taking so long?! :bash:
> 
> Wow that does look like a good place Shell. Does he get to come home before he goes to the year long placement?
> 
> I finally tracked down an Asda and got some feline fayre....the cats aren't impressed! Tried the chicken one mixed in with their usual food - they just ate around it! damn luxury cats!


 
He goes straight to his placement after the 2 weeks :bash:

My cats hate the chicken Feline Fayre but would kill you for the Salmon and tuna one, it appears to be very addictive:lol2:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> What causes an embolism?
> Embolism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> explains it much better than me


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What causes an embolism?
> Embolism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> explains it much better than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was hard going but sounds more likely than a fall.
Click to expand...


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> He goes straight to his placement after the 2 weeks :bash:
> 
> My cats hate the chicken Feline Fayre but would kill you for the Salmon and tuna one, it appears to be very addictive:lol2:


oh dear - that's tough 

Luckily I bought the salmon and tuna one too - though bought more of the chicken one as fishy stuff hasn't agreed with them in the past... we'll see!


----------



## Amalthea

Was a good night... Am uploading pics now


----------



## Amalthea

Pics....


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aw, poor lad - they really are very dog-like in their devotion and inter-action with their owners - he'll be so lonely without you and with less attention than normal in your friend's house. After all, since you lost the shop you and Clark have been around the house most days, so that must be even harder on him :sad: Poor boy and poor you, cos I know I would feel the so guilty at having to leave him. :grouphug:


We visited Dave again tonight, & again Zander must have sensed we were there as we heard some crying from upstairs. It made me feel awful, guilty & sad. I am trying to sort things ASAp so that they & the other animals can return home with us.


----------



## Shell195

Cool pics Jen:2thumb:

I was off to bed when I got a call off my eldest son Dan. All I could here was a fire alarm and him cughing thn he told me he was trapped in his flat due to the fire below, at this point the firemen arrived with breathing apparatus and insisted they carried him downstairs and covered his face. Ive just spoken to him while he was in the ambulance and he says hes ok but hes going to spend the night here as he is banned from the flat until tomorrow. Some morons set the bins on fire which caught the building alight:bash::bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Cool pics Jen:2thumb:
> 
> I was off to bed when I got a call off my eldest son Dan. All I could here was a fire alarm and him cughing thn he told me he was trapped in his flat due to the fire below, at this point the firemen arrived with breathing apparatus and insisted they carried him downstairs and covered his face. Ive just spoken to him while he was in the ambulance and he says hes ok but hes going to spend the night here as he is banned from the flat until tomorrow. Some morons set the bins on fire which caught the building alight:bash::bash:


OMG, hope Dan's alright Shell! How scary for him & for you! xx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I was off to bed when I got a call off my eldest son Dan. All I could here was a fire alarm and him cughing thn he told me he was trapped in his flat due to the fire below, at this point the firemen arrived with breathing apparatus and insisted they carried him downstairs and covered his face. Ive just spoken to him while he was in the ambulance and he says hes ok but hes going to spend the night here as he is banned from the flat until tomorrow. Some morons set the bins on fire which caught the building alight:bash::bash:


:gasp: Bloody Hell, Shell! :gasp: That must have been terrifying for him to be there and you not to be and hearing that!!! You must have been beside yourself with worry - I know I'd have been! Have you heard from him this morning and is he all right?


Zoo-Man said:


> We visited Dave again tonight, & again Zander must have sensed we were there as we heard some crying from upstairs. It made me feel awful, guilty & sad. I am trying to sort things ASAp so that they & the other animals can return home with us.


Poor Zander he must be struggling to understand why you've 'deserted' him. You've been through enough without having that worry, but you can make it up to him when you get home. Boys are such wusses. :flrt:

Great photos Jen, did you actually get to dance with him then. I hope he did a latin/jive demonstration cos I love watching him do that.

I'm meeting Anyday Anne in an hour and we're off to visit Linden. They're running a coffee shop in the village hall every Friday morning, so we're going for coffee, then lunch to hear all about her trip to Peru.


----------



## Shell195

Im so knackered this morning. I went to bed very late as Daniel came round and slept in Chris`s bed as Chris was far to excited to sleep so he stayed downstairs. I was up at 4.00am to see Chris off then back to bed and up at 8.00 as Norman was meant to arrive at 11.00 but they have just delayed the time untill 11.00:bash:
Chris is now at Ashford in Kent and has 2 hours to kill until his friends arrive.
Dan is fine but he smelt strongly of smoke. The fire was on the ground floor and he was on the second floor, Im so glad he was awake when the fire started and someone alerted the fire brigade immediately. Im not sure what state his flat is in but the firebrigade opened all the windows wide to let the smoke out and told him to come back tomorrow.


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> I'm meeting Anyday Anne in an hour and we're off to visit Linden. They're running a coffee shop in the village hall every Friday morning, so we're going for coffee, then lunch to hear all about her trip to Peru.


That sounds like a lovely day  



Shell195 said:


> Im so knackered this morning. I went to bed very late as Daniel came round and slept in Chris`s bed as Chris was far to excited to sleep so he stayed downstairs. I was up at 4.00am to see Chris off then back to bed and up at 8.00 as Norman was meant to arrive at 11.00 but they have just delayed the time untill 11.00:bash:
> Chris is now at Ashford in Kent and has 2 hours to kill until his friends arrive.
> Dan is fine but he smelt strongly of smoke. The fire was on the ground floor and he was on the second floor, Im so glad he was awake when the fire started and someone alerted the fire brigade immediately. Im not sure what state his flat is in but the firebrigade opened all the windows wide to let the smoke out and told him to come back tomorrow.


Gosh that's lucky. Do the fire brigade secure the property then until people get back?


You guys were right about the feline fayre salmon and tuna - it lasted about 30 seconds! completely clean bowl! Am regretting buying more of the chicken now as they don't like it at all! I need to find another asda though - the one nearest to me (still a 30 min drive) only has the pouches singly which is no use - I want to go buy lots! Thought about getting a one off home delivery but I'd have to buy so many to make it worth it that it's almost too much! doh!


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> That sounds like a lovely day
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh that's lucky. Do the fire brigade secure the property then until people get back?
> 
> 
> You guys were right about the feline fayre salmon and tuna - it lasted about 30 seconds! completely clean bowl! Am regretting buying more of the chicken now as they don't like it at all! I need to find another asda though - the one nearest to me (still a 30 min drive) only has the pouches singly which is no use - I want to go buy lots! Thought about getting a one off home delivery but I'd have to buy so many to make it worth it that it's almost too much! doh!


 

Yes the firebrigade and police secured the 2 bottom doors into the building. Hes just gone back home and everything smells of smoke:bash:

Home bargains also sell Feline Fayre in single pouches, mixed flavour boxes and small cans, mine love the Salmon and tuna one. Try mixing the chicken one in with the salmon and they may eat it


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Yes the firebrigade and police secured the 2 bottom doors into the building. Hes just gone back home and everything smells of smoke:bash:
> 
> Home bargains also sell Feline Fayre in single pouches, mixed flavour boxes and small cans, mine love the Salmon and tuna one. Try mixing the chicken one in with the salmon and they may eat it



ooh never heard of home bargains - will see if there's one near me! thanks  ETA: nope none near me - nevermind!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Cool pics Jen:2thumb:
> 
> I was off to bed when I got a call off my eldest son Dan. All I could here was a fire alarm and him cughing thn he told me he was trapped in his flat due to the fire below, at this point the firemen arrived with breathing apparatus and insisted they carried him downstairs and covered his face. Ive just spoken to him while he was in the ambulance and he says hes ok but hes going to spend the night here as he is banned from the flat until tomorrow. Some morons set the bins on fire which caught the building alight:bash::bash:


Holy hell!!! Thank goodness Dan's alright!!



feorag said:


> :gasp:
> Great photos Jen, did you actually get to dance with him then. I hope he did a latin/jive demonstration cos I love watching him do that.


I didn't, nope, but he did do a latin dance thingy  And I can see why you like him... Very charismatic!! I was VERY close to him several times.... Less than 2 feet.


----------



## Shell195

Norman arrived this afternoon and hes staying until Monday, his owner has left her new female nekkid with the breeder until they come back which is far better for the kitten. I told her if she let Norman become a stud cat then he would start spraying around her house, she said she was turning the outhouse into a cattery so it wouldnt happen:bash: I have a feeling this new girl will become a breeding machine:censor:


----------



## feorag

ukphd said:


> That sounds like a lovely day


It was - thoroughly enjoyed it. Wore our silly hats for Comic Relief and had toasted teacake and fruit scone with jam and cream and coffee (we shared cos that's what we do! :lol and a good old chat with Linden, then I got Skye out of the car and we all walked up to Linden's house (short distance) Anne and Linden went in cos Anne was cold (no cold and she such a softie :roll and I took Skye across the road from Linden's over a little wooden bridge over a stream to a little grassy field and a tennis court and let him have a good run, then he went into the stream and just had a wonderful time paddling, swimming and digging up stones. In fact he was having so much fun he didn't want to come out!

Then he went back in the car and we walked to the church hall and had 2 bowls of soup with bread and a cup of coffee for £3 :2thumb: Then we went back to Linden's Skye had another play on the field and in the river and then Anne and I went to a factory warehouse estate on the way home. She got 2 pairs of curtains for her living room (108" drop) fully lined half price and I bought a lightweight bedspread for the summer (cos even a summer weight quilt is too hot for us) and a lovely furry fleece blanket for rat hammocks and had a mooch around another curtain/bedding/materials/lighting/you-name-it-we-sell-it factory shop in the same row.

So I thoroughly enjoyed my day!! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Yes the firebrigade and police secured the 2 bottom doors into the building. Hes just gone back home and everything smells of smoke:bash:
> 
> Home bargains also sell Feline Fayre in single pouches, mixed flavour boxes and small cans, mine love the Salmon and tuna one. Try mixing the chicken one in with the salmon and they may eat it


We have a Home Bargains at our local shopping centre and I buy the Feline Fayre there, but my cats will only eat the fish!

Really, by the sound of it Shell, Dan was incredibly lucky!



Amalthea said:


> I didn't, nope, but he did do a latin dance thingy  And I can see why you like him... Very charismatic!! I was VERY close to him several times.... Less than 2 feet.


I think he is too! Honestly, I could sit and watch him dance all night!



Shell195 said:


> Norman arrived this afternoon and hes staying until Monday, his owner has left her new female nekkid with the breeder until they come back which is far better for the kitten. I told her if she let Norman become a stud cat then he would start spraying around her house, she said she was turning the outhouse into a cattery so it wouldnt happen:bash: I have a feeling this new girl will become a breeding machine:censor:


I bloody hope not - but you're probably right!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It was - thoroughly enjoyed it. Wore our silly hats for Comic Relief and had toasted teacake and fruit scone with jam and cream and coffee (we shared cos that's what we do! :lol and a good old chat with Linden, then I got Skye out of the car and we all walked up to Linden's house (short distance) Anne and Linden went in cos Anne was cold (no cold and she such a softie :roll and I took Skye across the road from Linden's over a little wooden bridge over a stream to a little grassy field and a tennis court and let him have a good run, then he went into the stream and just had a wonderful time paddling, swimming and digging up stones. In fact he was having so much fun he didn't want to come out!
> 
> Then he went back in the car and we walked to the church hall and had 2 bowls of soup with bread and a cup of coffee for £3 :2thumb: Then we went back to Linden's Skye had another play on the field and in the river and then Anne and I went to a factory warehouse estate on the way home. She got 2 pairs of curtains for her living room (108" drop) fully lined half price and I bought a lightweight bedspread for the summer (cos even a summer weight quilt is too hot for us) and a lovely furry fleece blanket for rat hammocks and had a mooch around another curtain/bedding/materials/lighting/you-name-it-we-sell-it factory shop in the same row.
> 
> So I thoroughly enjoyed my day!! :2thumb:
> 
> We have a Home Bargains at our local shopping centre and I buy the Feline Fayre there, but my cats will only eat the fish!
> 
> Really, by the sound of it Shell, Dan was incredibly lucky!
> 
> I think he is too! Honestly, I could sit and watch him dance all night!
> 
> I bloody hope not - but you're probably right!! :bash:


 
That sounds like a very enjoyable day:no1:
Im so glad Dan was awake during the fire as hes a really heavy sleeper.


----------



## _jake_

Hi guys! Kittens took some milk today, one started lapping up from a saucer, great news!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys,
We have a plumber & a gas man coming to the house tomorrow, so hopefully we will have the water & gas back on & moving back in will be that much closer! 

Jake, Im glad the kittens are doing well.


----------



## feorag

_jake_ said:


> Hi guys! Kittens took some milk today, one started lapping up from a saucer, great news!


Not cows milk I hope! :gasp: to be honest Jake I've never weaned onto milk - more chance of upset tummies than putting them straight onto meat.

Oops - cross posted Colin - just seen your post above mine and guess what??? I'm just signing off and on my way to bed!! :lol2:

Great sense of timing you've got!!! :bash: But I'm glad things are moving so fast to get you back home! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Not cows milk I hope! :gasp: to be honest Jake I've never weaned onto milk - more chance of upset tummies than putting them straight onto meat.
> 
> Oops - cross posted Colin - just seen your post above mine and guess what??? I'm just signing off and on my way to bed!! :lol2:
> 
> Great sense of timing you've got!!! :bash: But I'm glad things are moving so fast to get you back home! :2thumb:


I saw you'd posted Eileen & thought to myself "she must be saying goodnight" :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Colin, I have another £20 for you as the cheque has now cleared:2thumb:
My kittens are now eating so on Sunday they are off to another fosterer until they are 9 weeks old. Im going to miss them but I have enough on my plate at the minute and Amanda has more time to spend with them than me.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys,
> We have a plumber & a gas man coming to the house tomorrow, so hopefully we will have the water & gas back on & moving back in will be that much closer!
> 
> Jake, Im glad the kittens are doing well.


good news


----------



## Freakinfreak

To lighten the mood perhaps...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Colin, I have another £20 for you as the cheque has now cleared:2thumb:
> My kittens are now eating so on Sunday they are off to another fosterer until they are 9 weeks old. Im going to miss them but I have enough on my plate at the minute and Amanda has more time to spend with them than me.


Aw thanks hun. Good news about the kittens.



ami_j said:


> good news


Thanks Jai x



Freakinfreak said:


> To lighten the mood perhaps...
> 
> image


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, night all x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night all x


Goodnight hun xx


----------



## ukphd

Morning!

It's sunny today! hurrah! 

What's everyone up to today?

I'm off to the gym this morning and then I'm moving the last of our stuff out of our storage unit. Not the best way to spend a sunny saturday but at least it isn't raining - nothing worse than hulking bits of furniture about in the rain!


----------



## feorag

Morning all - a beautiful sunny day here too! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> I have enough on my plate at the minute and Amanda has more time to spend with them than me.


Surely not??? :whistling2: You must have loads of time on your hands! :lol2:

We're off to Alnwick because I need to buy more wool for my jumpers. I've now knit 3 XS, 2 S and am nearly finished my 2nd medium, but need more wool. So we're going to the local garden centre for breakfast, then to Alnwick for my wool - then we'll probably call into Barter Books to see if they've any books by fav authors I haven't read yet, have coffee and a snack and then home again. Really looking forward to it, cos that'll be 2 good days in a row! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, it was cold and dull this morning but now the sun is shining and my washing is out:2thumb:
:lol2: @ Eileen
Although the kittens are weaned onto food they still demand so much attention and I dont have time to sit with them and play for long periods.

It sounds like another good day for some


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody  It was sunny this morning, but now it's grey. Meh. Think we've got some tidying to do and then I've got a party tonight (and Gary's going to a gig).


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys,
> We have a plumber & a gas man coming to the house tomorrow, so hopefully we will have the water & gas back on & moving back in will be that much closer!
> 
> Jake, Im glad the kittens are doing well.


Thanks Colin:2thumb:



feorag said:


> Not cows milk I hope! :gasp: to be honest Jake I've never weaned onto milk - more chance of upset tummies than putting them straight onto meat.
> 
> Oops - cross posted Colin - just seen your post above mine and guess what??? I'm just signing off and on my way to bed!! :lol2:
> 
> Great sense of timing you've got!!! :bash: But I'm glad things are moving so fast to get you back home! :2thumb:


Haha not cows milk: victory: I've tried them on meat and adding water to make it 'soppy' but I cant get a good consistency and still seems really lumpy:bash: Maybe i'm doing it wrong:lol2::blush:


----------



## ditta

afternoon chatters.......sorry i been awol again, just cant get going atm......babydice is acting really strange so i dont know whether she is tubbed or not, cant feel anything but her behaviour is extremely odd :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i've had a good few days me and diana went out with some friends on thursday, and i went out for a pub lunch with some friends yesterday, and i've also joined slimming world, 22.05 stone:gasp: fair bit to loose me thinks:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> afternoon chatters.......sorry i been awol again, just cant get going atm......babydice is acting really strange so i dont know whether she is tubbed or not, cant feel anything but her behaviour is extremely odd :lol2:


 

:gasp: *Babies:flrt::flrt:*


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: *Babies:flrt::flrt:*


 oh i hope so shell i really do, her odd behaviour is really worrying me now, for the last 3 nights she has been so unsettled and its just not like her......shes eating like a pig and looks healthywise, but shes acting odd so bloody odd but i dont know what to do, i wish she could talk


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i've had a good few days me and diana went out with some friends on thursday, and i went out for a pub lunch with some friends yesterday, and i've also joined slimming world, 22.05 stone:gasp: fair bit to loose me thinks:lol2:


 
That explains your absence 
Good luck with losing weight Tom, Im sure you will excellent at it(men usually are) at least with Slimming world you get to eat lots


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> That explains your absence
> Good luck with losing weight Tom, Im sure you will excellent at it(men usually are) at least with Slimming world you get to eat lots


it is a good plan i did it before but diana packed it in and i found it hard to keep focused


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> That explains your absence
> Good luck with losing weight Tom, Im sure you will excellent at it(men usually are) at least with Slimming world you get to eat lots


My mum recently joined and is eating cooked brekkies, cakes, biscuits, spag bol:gasp: Shes lost a stone within a month:no1:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> My mum recently joined and is eating cooked brekkies, cakes, biscuits, spag bol:gasp: Shes lost a stone within a month:no1:


i love slimming world spag bol, slimming world burgers are great too.


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> it is a good plan i did it before but diana packed it in and i found it hard to keep focused


 
Its so hard when someone else is eating the food you would rather eat:bash: Has Diana joined this time or are you going it alone?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its so hard when someone else is eating the food you would rather eat:bash: Has Diana joined this time or are you going it alone?


she joined a few months back, i just wanted to get my birthday out the way first, now i have no excuse, luckily shes a veggie so most of the bad things i was eating she couldn't eat anyway, and i cook her a few slimming world meals too


----------



## ditta

shell, hows dilly dally dolly?


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> shell, hows dilly dally dolly?


 
Wonderful, shes so cute but dont let her cuteness fool you. She swings off the other dogs tails, chews slippers,chases cats, chews fingers, chases the mop and hoover and yaps:lol2:

New pics on here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/663048-my-new-puppy-4.html


Hows the sock monster?


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Wonderful, shes so cute but dont let her cuteness fool you. She swings off the other dogs tails, chews slippers,chases cats, chews fingers, chases the mop and hoover and yaps:lol2:
> 
> New pics on here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/663048-my-new-puppy-4.html
> 
> 
> Hows the sock monster?


 
well hes been at his grannys since wednesday eve he due back today wen cat finishes work, oh im missing the little git so much, we went to a concert thurs eve so he stayed with granny, it was too late to collect him, so he was going to come home fri but cats car broke down and she had to get to work this morn so stayed at her mums with the gunther one so when he comes home later im gonna squeeze him to death:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> well hes been at his grannys since wednesday eve he due back today wen cat finishes work, oh im missing the little git so much, we went to a concert thurs eve so he stayed with granny, it was too late to collect him, so he was going to come home fri but cats car broke down and she had to get to work this morn so stayed at her mums with the gunther one so when he comes home later im gonna squeeze him to death:flrt:


 
Give him an extra squeeze from me:flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

how cute is this pic!! gunther with Iona









here he is now, after his very exhaustin few days with granny and grandad, she very nearly didnt give him back! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

What a cute little man!!!!


----------



## feorag

Hello - I'm back - lovely day! :2thumb: Bought my wool and managed to get 2 books I wanted at Barter Books - read both of them, but one of them is by my favourite authors and I wanted a copy of that one cos it was her first book and they're hard to come by now and I wanna read it again! :roll: The other is the first book in a trilogy that I absolutely *loved* reading and which made me cry loads cos it was so sad. I actually bought all 3 again about 10 years ago and I've loaned them to someone who hasn't returned them and I'm fooked if I have a clue who I loaned them to! :bash:


_jake_ said:


> Haha not cows milk: victory: I've tried them on meat and adding water to make it 'soppy' but I cant get a good consistency and still seems really lumpy:bash: Maybe i'm doing it wrong:lol2::blush:


Just mash it as best as you can with a fork - lumps won't do them any harm or stop them eating it.



ditta said:


> afternoon chatters.......sorry i been awol again, just cant get going atm......babydice is acting really strange so i dont know whether she is tubbed or not, cant feel anything but her behaviour is extremely odd :lol2:


Oooh, we might going to be aunties! :2thumb: and uncles! :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> i've had a good few days me and diana went out with some friends on thursday, and i went out for a pub lunch with some friends yesterday, and i've also joined slimming world, 22.05 stone:gasp: fair bit to loose me thinks:lol2:


Glad you've enjoyed the last few days, hopefully it's picked you up a bit after your birthday. Slimming World is a great diet - I found it a struggle to eat as much as they said I had to!!! :roll:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how cute is this pic!! gunther with Iona
> image
> 
> here he is now, after his very exhaustin few days with granny and grandad, she very nearly didnt give him back! :bash:
> image
> image
> image


Iona is gorgeous!!! :flrt:

It looks like Gunther had an awfully exhausting time at his granny's! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from Asda as I couldnt go today as Steve was at work and Sophie was out getting a Monroe piercing.
My kittens are going tomorrow afternoon 

ETA I forgot to say that Iona is a gorgeous baby and little Gunther looks knackered *lol*
Eileen thats 2 good days in a row 

I spoke to Ians daughter last night and hes been so ill the past few weeks hes not got out of bed  He has his operation on Tuesday!


----------



## Charlibob

Think this might be a bit of a long post *sorry* 

Were planning on moving house soon (1-2 months) and I just wanted a bit of advice with the cats, as it's must be quite scary/upsetting for them. 

Its tabitha I'm more worried about, as you know she gets stressed easily. They won't have to travel far as we aren't planning on moving out of Salford but they will have to stay in carriers while the van is packed/unpacked! How long would you say I could leave them in a carrier?? I was thinking of putting them in as we start to load the van which should take an hourish, when we get to the house take them out and put them in a litter tray just in case they need to pee and then back in the carrier while the van is unloaded, last time we moved it took around 3hrs total to do all this. 

Then there's introducing them to the new house, should we do it a room at time like when we first got them?? 

I thought of maybe shutting them in the bathroom/kitchen on the day we move in as those rooms won't change. All the other rooms will have lots of furniture that will be moved about for a couple of days until were settled and know where things are going, boxes are unpacked etc. 

Am I thinking about this far too much or would you plan the same?? Any advice from when you have moved would be great! 

Sorry if there's any major typos, I'm using my phone as laptop is still in for repairs!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im just back from Asda as I couldnt go today as Steve was at work and Sophie was out getting a Monroe piercing.
> My kittens are going tomorrow afternoon
> 
> ETA I forgot to say that Iona is a gorgeous baby and little Gunther looks knackered *lol*
> Eileen thats 2 good days in a row
> 
> I spoke to Ians daughter last night and hes been so ill the past few weeks hes not got out of bed  He has his operation on Tuesday!


So sorry to hear about Ian - I hope he's OK :sad:

I did have 2 good days in a row and it was lovely - especially given all the problems of the last week or so.

Charli - can you not confine the cats to one room in the house until everything else is packed and then put them in the carriers in your car??? Then drive them to your new house, put them in one room with their carriers, litter trays and everything that belongs to them while everything is unpacked and then once you start sorting stuff out, let them out?

How you settle a cat does depend on the individual cats, but when we go away on holiday we take the cats into the house first and put them in the living room, let them out their carriers and leave them to explore that room. Then we unload the car (and believe me, there's a lot to unload), then when everything's in the house, we just let them out of the room while we start unpacking all our stuff.

To be honest we've never had a problem, even when we took away three 4 month old kittens in among everything else.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So sorry to hear about Ian - I hope he's OK :sad:
> 
> I did have 2 good days in a row and it was lovely - especially given all the problems of the last week or so.
> 
> Charli - can you not confine the cats to one room in the house until everything else is packed and then put them in the carriers in your car??? Then drive them to your new house, put them in one room with their carriers, litter trays and everything that belongs to them while everything is unpacked and then once you start sorting stuff out, let them out?
> 
> How you settle a cat does depend on the individual cats, but when we go away on holiday we take the cats into the house first and put them in the living room, let them out their carriers and leave them to explore that room. Then we unload the car (and believe me, there's a lot to unload), then when everything's in the house, we just let them out of the room while we start unpacking all our stuff.
> 
> To be honest we've never had a problem, even when we took away three 4 month old kittens in among everything else.


 

Thats how Ive done it in the past


----------



## feorag

I know our cats are used to going away and suddenly finding themselves in a strange house, but they've all had to adapt to it the first time it's happened to them and we've never had a problem, even with our more nervous or anxious ones.

Anyway, that's me off to bed now - better do it quick before Colin comes on and thinks I'm trying to avoid him! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know our cats are used to going away and suddenly finding themselves in a strange house, but they've all had to adapt to it the first time it's happened to them and we've never had a problem, even with our more nervous or anxious ones.
> 
> Anyway, that's me off to bed now - better do it quick before Colin comes on and thinks I'm trying to avoid him! :lol2:


 

:lol2: Night Eileen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just missed you Eileen! :lol2:

Tom, glad you have had a good few days mate. And good luck with the slimming. I'd love to lose my weight again (I lost a lot a couple of years ago, but have put it back on now being out of work).

Cat, lovely pics of Gunther. I notice your sig too :2thumb:


----------



## Charlibob

With this being a stupidly modern open plan upside down house we don't have a room we can shut them in. The spare room has all the furries in so no go for the cats, the bedroom will be packed full of stuff and has a lot of furniture and tabby hates the bathroom as she knows that's where she has a bath. The rest of the house the hallway, kitchen, living room doesn't have a single door. 

I think I might get the keys early on, come home and get the cats, then leave them alone in a shut room in the new house with a litter tray and food. Maybe our dressing gowns to lie on as they love them(they don't have beds, they prefer my bed or the couch lol) just so it's something familiar for them. They should be alright on there own, do you think??

Jimmy has been to my parents house and settled within 5 mins, he then attacked my mums perfectly decorated Christmas tree lol

When tabby was let out here Susan opened the carrier in the kitchen and so she had access to all 3 floors, she wandered around with her tail down, rubbed her head on things but never hid, she freaked out at the tv but got over it quickly.


----------



## ami_j

Charlibob said:


> With this being a stupidly modern open plan upside down house we don't have a room we can shut them in. The spare room has all the furries in so no go for the cats, the bedroom will be packed full of stuff and has a lot of furniture and tabby hates the bathroom as she knows that's where she has a bath. The rest of the house the hallway, kitchen, living room doesn't have a single door.
> 
> I think I might get the keys early on, come home and get the cats, then leave them alone in a shut room in the new house with a litter tray and food. Maybe our dressing gowns to lie on as they love them(they don't have beds, they prefer my bed or the couch lol) just so it's something familiar for them. They should be alright on there own, do you think??
> 
> Jimmy has been to my parents house and settled within 5 mins, *he then attacked my mums perfectly decorated Christmas tree lol*
> 
> When tabby was let out here Susan opened the carrier in the kitchen and so she had access to all 3 floors, she wandered around with her tail down, rubbed her head on things but never hid, she freaked out at the tv but got over it quickly.


:rotfl:


----------



## feorag

Morning - another beautiful sunny day here.


Charlibob said:


> With this being a stupidly modern open plan upside down house we don't have a room we can shut them in. The spare room has all the furries in so no go for the cats, the bedroom will be packed full of stuff and has a lot of furniture and tabby hates the bathroom as she knows that's where she has a bath. The rest of the house the hallway, kitchen, living room doesn't have a single door.
> 
> I think I might get the keys early on, come home and get the cats, then leave them alone in a shut room in the new house with a litter tray and food. Maybe our dressing gowns to lie on as they love them(they don't have beds, they prefer my bed or the couch lol) just so it's something familiar for them. They should be alright on there own, do you think??
> 
> Jimmy has been to my parents house and settled within 5 mins, he then attacked my mums perfectly decorated Christmas tree lol
> 
> When tabby was let out here Susan opened the carrier in the kitchen and so she had access to all 3 floors, she wandered around with her tail down, rubbed her head on things but never hid, she freaked out at the tv but got over it quickly.


I see your problem Charli.

Hearing that, I would imagine that you won't have much trouble settling them in. When my mum got Maddy, an Oriental Spotted Tabby from her breeder, she hid for a week. In fact she found somewhere so good to hide in that none of us could find her and my mother was convinced she'd escaped, ending up with all of all walking the streets searching for her! :bash: So if Tabby didn't hide when you first got her, she's unlikely to hide in a new house, but she could well be unsettled by all the 'fetching, carrying and unpacking', but I think she'll be all right. Jimmy I'm pretty certain will be OK, courtesy of his breed and his age!

I'd be more inclined, if they were mine, to either leave them in their own house as long as possible or put them in the carrier in the car, rather than put them in a room in a strange house where they will have to be during the time it takes to pack up your own house and then unload it into the new one, as I would imagine that that would upskittle them more, but that's judging by my own cats and only my opinion. :grin1:


----------



## KateTracz

Hiya, my cat is pregnant but we arent 100% sure how far gone, was just wondering if a vet would do a dateing scan for us. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## feorag

A vet could do a scan, but whether he could give you a date is questionable - I've never had one done before though, so I'm no expert.

Can you remember when she was last in season - at least that would give you a guideline.


----------



## KateTracz

Pretty sure it was about four weeks ago, so I'm hoping shes three or four weeks as we're going on holiday end of april so I'm hoping its no more than that! She's huge, but also a very small cat and I rwmember last time she got big. Quickly but last time she also caught us off guard as the went early. So think i shall phone our vets in the morning see what they say


----------



## feorag

So was it an accidental mating that you didn't see, so you don't have a mating date? In which case you're thinking she's due about the 17th April??? 65 is the average pregnancy for cats, a few come at 63 days, but I found most of mine were 67 days, so it can vary.

I've often found that if a cat gets very big very early on in the pregnancy it can be the sign of a big litter - lots of kittens filling her up, so I hope that's not the case for you.


----------



## Shell195

Morning, thats the second good nights sleep Ive had:2thumb:
Its a miserable day here so no hanging washing out. 
Eileen,godd advice about the cats moving house 
Pregnancy scans cant give a time of birth so I would just get things ready for the mum to give birth when its her time and keep her confined to the house.


----------



## KateTracz

No it was no accident but the father also lives with us, so there were many occasions and he still trys it on now. so its been difficult to pin point a day. 
Last litter there were five beautiful healthy kittens and now the dad is booked in for the snip as we decided it to be the last litter, and we'll get mina done after  
We're very excited but I'm not sure if I. Can cope with five! The last lot were so lovely that we kept one and three people already want one of this litter!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning, thats the second good nights sleep Ive had:2thumb:
> Its a miserable day here so no hanging washing out.
> Eileen,godd advice about the cats moving house
> Pregnancy scans cant give a time of birth so I would just get things ready for the mum to give birth when its her time and keep her confined to the house.


That's what I thought - re due dates and scans for cats - not as researched as babies! :lol:

Glad you had a good night's sleep Shell - mine wasn't too bad either. Yesterday we bought a "Rainforest" cd in an Oxfam shop for me to try in my sleep pillow, but don't think it's going to be a success. There was too many monkeys going "ooh, ooh, ooh, ah, ah, ah" and it was a bit like the dawn chorus here in the morning when the birds make so much noise I can't get back to sleep, so I think it's going to irritate more than relax! :roll:

Glad you agree about the cats - if you look at it from a cat's point of view my cats go to a new house every year when we go away on holiday and it's never phased them, even the ones that have never left our house or garden before, so I think it's how you are around them and as long as Charli and her partner are there to reassure them I think they'll manage fine.



KateTracz said:


> No it was no accident but the father also lives with us, so there were many occasions and he still trys it on now. so its been difficult to pin point a day.
> Last litter there were five beautiful healthy kittens and now the dad is booked in for the snip as we decided it to be the last litter, and we'll get mina done after
> We're very excited but I'm not sure if I. Can cope with five! The last lot were so lovely that we kept one and three people already want one of this litter!


:gasp: Poor girl is all I can say - he must have pestered the life out of her! 

Really after you saw them mating a couple of times you should have separated them, as cats are so driven to mate that they will continue to mate for as long as the queen's season lasts and that is usually about a week! :gasp: Mating doesn't knock them off season.

Anyway, if you know when she came into season you would count from the first day they mated, irrespective of how many matings there were. Any late fertilised kittens will be expelled in the 'conveyor belt' whether they are full term or not.

By the way, does she get a break from this male after she's kittened or is she just mated again as soon as she comes into season?


----------



## KateTracz

Yes i know my poor minnie puss i know how she feels ive just had one and couldnt imagine having five! 

We beat him off her as much as we could but im quite certain she was "up for it" too so it was quite difficult, but it wont happen again soon  

Can't wait to see what they look like, thank god it doesnt last as long as ours!


----------



## Shell195

That cd doesnt sound very relaxing at all:lol2:
The puppy slept right through the night without asking to be lifted off the bed to wee so thats great news:2thumb: I love the fact that she snores as I miss the noise of Claudes snoring, I find it quite relaxing:lol2:


----------



## feorag

KateTracz said:


> Yes i know my poor minnie puss i know how she feels ive just had one and couldnt imagine having five!
> 
> We beat him off her as much as we could but im quite certain she was "up for it" too so it was quite difficult, but it wont happen again soon
> 
> Can't wait to see what they look like, thank god it doesnt last as long as ours!


As I said cats are driven to mate. Unlike many animals they don't actually ovulate *until* they are mated, so if they aren't mated they will continue to come into season (not like dogs for instance which ovulate, come into season and if not mated, the egg is 'washed away' and then they don't come back into season for 6 months).

So females will continue to mate right through their season to ensure that they get pregnant -that's the reproductive system of the cat. In a way it's an involuntary reaction by the female that she's in season and so she 'stands' for the male - that doesn't mean to say that you allow it to continue on and on and on.

Please remember that a queen can come back into season again when her kittens are as young as 3 weeks old and as this girl was only a kitten herself over a year ago, another litter straight after this one is the last thing she needs. When is your boy getting done, because he'll still have the 'urge' and he'll still have viable sperm for longer than the 3 weeks it might be before your girl comes back into season, so you really need to keep them separate.



Shell195 said:


> That cd doesnt sound very relaxing at all:lol2:
> The puppy slept right through the night without asking to be lifted off the bed to wee so thats great news:2thumb: I love the fact that she snores as I miss the noise of Claudes snoring, I find it quite relaxing:lol2:


It wasn't relaxing at all Shell! It actually got on my t*ts in the end, so that'll be going to the car boot sale! :bash:

Dolly is such a good puppy isn't she?


----------



## Shell195

Dolly is a very good puppy and is so quick to learn. She has a thing about me and wiggles her bum so excitedly when she sees me, shes definately a Mummy`s girl:flrt:
My kittens go this afternoon and Norman goes tomorrow night so then I can get back to nearly normal as my time is so stretched at the minute.
I will get photos of Norman in a bit, hes a very sweet boy who loves kisses, I wish she would neuter him:bash:


----------



## KateTracz

Its all over for Rosco on monday, and we've been careful as mina had kittens nearly a year ago! The kitten we kept was snipped at six months so we've been very careful until we were ready and Mina was vet checked and given the all clear, lets just hope i dont love the kittens too much and keep one


----------



## Shell195

KateTracz said:


> Its all over for Rosco on monday, and we've been careful as mina had kittens nearly a year ago! The kitten we kept was snipped at six months so we've been very careful until we were ready and Mina was vet checked and given the all clear, lets just hope i dont love the kittens too much and keep one


 
Just remember that Roscoe will still be fertile for 6 weeks after his castration.


----------



## KateTracz

Yes luckily mina is not the friendliest cat. Now and wont let any cat near her without beating him, plus im home to police it and they're separated


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

decided in my infinate wisdom to try n cycle to work today, a dummy run to see how long itll take me so i can do it more often save petrol, exercise etc. 13 miles there n back apparently....couldnt understand the route finder so i went my own way....think it turne out to be about 20 miles there! soakin cold exhausted, i had to find my way to the train station to get home. now im home n so shattered gunther wants to play lay play :lol2:
dont think ill be goin to work on the bike til i have more practice, but for a first proper bike ride i think ive done well


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> decided in my infinate wisdom to try n cycle to work today, a dummy run to see how long itll take me so i can do it more often save petrol, exercise etc. 13 miles there n back apparently....couldnt understand the route finder so i went my own way....think it turne out to be about 20 miles there! soakin cold exhausted, i had to find my way to the train station to get home. now im home n so shattered gunther wants to play lay play :lol2:
> dont think ill be goin to work on the bike til i have more practice, but for a first proper bike ride i think ive done well


 

Mad woman:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

just wondered wether anyone got any experience of the contraceptive injection for cats?


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> decided in my infinate wisdom to try n cycle to work today, a dummy run to see how long itll take me so i can do it more often save petrol, exercise etc. 13 miles there n back apparently....couldnt understand the route finder so i went my own way....think it turne out to be about 20 miles there! soakin cold exhausted, i had to find my way to the train station to get home. now im home n so shattered gunther wants to play lay play :lol2:
> dont think ill be goin to work on the bike til i have more practice, but for a first proper bike ride i think ive done well


Does that mean you'll be bike riding this year for the naked bike ride???



pigglywiggly said:


> just wondered wether anyone got any experience of the contraceptive injection for cats?


I've used it, but only when I was not going to breed again! I used it on both Sorcha and Leyla to knock them off for a long enough period to allow them time to get over their previous c-section before neutering. This also meant I could make them both up to Grand Champion before I neutered them and started all over again in the Neuter Section.

My personal feeling is that I would never use it to knock off a queen that I wanted to continue breeding from though, because I've heard too many tales of problem seasons and problems getting the queen mated after the effects of the Delvosteron wore off.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> Does that mean you'll be bike riding this year for the naked bike ride???
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> if my minky ever recovers from this ride!!!


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if my minky ever recovers from this ride!!!


Aw bless! :flrt:

Maybe you need to give it a long rest! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: @ Cat
My kittens have now gone to another fosterers with me clucking round like an old mother hen.
Norman goes home tomorrow night too so we will be back to normal.
My rat that had the lump removed is acting a bit odd so the vets have put him on Baytril as they think they can feel another lump internally, I dont hold much hope out for him as hes now down to eating baby food and refuses everything else  Im taking him back on Tuesday when I take Dolly for her 2nd vaccination.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - sorry to hear about the ratty chappie! :sad:

I bet you were sorry to see the kittens go - one one hand :lol: and pleased on the other! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear - sorry to hear about the ratty chappie! :sad:
> 
> I bet you were sorry to see the kittens go - one one hand :lol: and pleased on the other! :2thumb:


 
They will get lot of attention so Im happy they have gone but my rodent room looks empty now 

Im definately getting no more rats as its been a very bad year for them in my house


----------



## feorag

I just think it's such a shame that they don't live longer! :sad:

Well that's me off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I just think it's such a shame that they don't live longer! :sad:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now - goodnight everyone!


 
Night Eileen x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Eileen! x

Hi Shell. Looking forward to the pics of Norman. But I also demand pics of Sidney, as we have ony had a tease so far! hehe


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight Eileen! x
> 
> Hi Shell. Looking forward to the pics of Norman. But I also demand pics of Sidney, as we have ony had a tease so far! hehe


 
:lol2: Sidney is to busy playing in the apple tree to sit still for pics, I will try and get some of him on Tuesday when Im off work.


----------



## tomwilson

mmmmmmmmmm smoked haddock and cheese chips, unhealthy?


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> mmmmmmmmmm smoked haddock and cheese chips, unhealthy?


You can keep the smoked haddock Tom, but cheesey chips, mmmmmm.......... :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> You can keep the smoked haddock Tom, but cheesey chips, mmmmmm.......... :mf_dribble:


it was very yummy and allowed by on slimming world if cooked properly:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> it was very yummy and allowed by on slimming world if cooked properly:2thumb:


Thats cool! : victory:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Another lovely sunny day here and long may it last! :lol:

Other than that I've got nothingto say :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I ve been up since 8 :gasp: Im off to the sanctuary shortly


----------



## feorag

I've just got up! :lol2: Haven't been downstairs yet!


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve been downstairs, and the puppy has trashed the joint, lol.



feorag said:


> I've used it, but only when I was not going to breed again! I used it on both Sorcha and Leyla to knock them off for a long enough period to allow them time to get over their previous c-section before neutering. This also meant I could make them both up to Grand Champion before I neutered them and started all over again in the Neuter Section.
> 
> My personal feeling is that I would never use it to knock off a queen that I wanted to continue breeding from though, because I've heard too many tales of problem seasons and problems getting the queen mated after the effects of the Delvosteron wore off.


Mmmm must be why the vet i asked said no they couldnt have it then? so i dont go round and smash his face in if they never called ever again? i must be scarier than i thought, lol, as i know he dishes it out to other people!

not sure what to do now, i dont really want any kittens at the mo, but dont want to get them all done.
and leaving them calling for a year+ isnt going to be the greatest idea.

what to do......................


----------



## feorag

I do know of people who have used it successfully, but as far as I was concerned the few who had had problems getting queens mated after it was enough to stop me using it.

I guess I was lucky because all my somali queens "self neutered" in the summer. I very seldom ever had a queen call between March and September, so it suited me very well. Almost all my kittens were born in November/December, with an occasional litter in March.

I just used Ovarid, but not the way the books and the vet said - I used it the way other breeders told me to use it and it worked OK for me, but again I wouldn't ever use Ovarid on a maiden queen, because that too can cause problems.


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody!! Have I missed anything? Spent pretty much all of yesterday on the couch *lol*


----------



## feorag

No you haven't missed anything of great importance - at least I hope not cos I wouldn't want to offend anyone who has posted anything monumentous! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Well, that's good to know  I really can't be bothered reading back (bad Jen)....

Going to play lazer tag tonight  Kate's brother is in the UK with his American friend, so spending some time with them while we can.


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Morning - another beautiful sunny day here.I see your problem Charli.
> 
> Hearing that, I would imagine that you won't have much trouble settling them in. When my mum got Maddy, an Oriental Spotted Tabby from her breeder, she hid for a week. In fact she found somewhere so good to hide in that none of us could find her and my mother was convinced she'd escaped, ending up with all of all walking the streets searching for her! :bash: So if Tabby didn't hide when you first got her, she's unlikely to hide in a new house, but she could well be unsettled by all the 'fetching, carrying and unpacking', but I think she'll be all right. Jimmy I'm pretty certain will be OK, courtesy of his breed and his age!
> 
> I'd be more inclined, if they were mine, to either leave them in their own house as long as possible or put them in the carrier in the car, rather than put them in a room in a strange house where they will have to be during the time it takes to pack up your own house and then unload it into the new one, as I would imagine that that would upskittle them more, but that's judging by my own cats and only my opinion. :grin1:


I think I might take them over to the new house along with all the other pets and stay with them. Then I'll be able to set up all the other cages etc and they won't have to left alone. Last time we moved I was no use anyway, the removal men and mark did all the hard work while I panicked lol they only needed me when it was unloading time so I could say what went where and that. 

To be honest jimmy is so dim it wouldn't surprise me if he doesn't even noticed it's a new house lol 

On to a totally different subject, any recommendations of non tip water dishes?? Jimmy is rather obsessed with diving into his (he charges at it and tries to dive into it!!) he's gunna end up ruining the flooring as it's constantly wet and if he does it while were out it means they have no water until we come home!


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> it was very yummy and allowed by on slimming world if cooked properly:2thumb:


Mum cooks the slimming world chips, my god they're lush, I prefer them to chipshop chips:gasp:


----------



## pigglywiggly

feorag said:


> I do know of people who have used it successfully, but as far as I was concerned the few who had had problems getting queens mated after it was enough to stop me using it.
> 
> I guess I was lucky because all my somali queens "self neutered" in the summer. I very seldom ever had a queen call between March and September, so it suited me very well. Almost all my kittens were born in November/December, with an occasional litter in March.
> 
> I just used Ovarid, but not the way the books and the vet said - I used it the way other breeders told me to use it and it worked OK for me, but again I wouldn't ever use Ovarid on a maiden queen, because that too can cause problems.


i`ve used ovarid once years ago on a proven girl with no problems ( i too followed an experienced breeders advice rather than the vet, lol ) i didnt know there were issues with using it though.
i was told it was no longer available?

anyone want to preorder a kitten if i cant get them pill-jabbed, lol


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Mum cooks the slimming world chips, my god they're lush, I prefer them to chipshop chips:gasp:


i love thm with a nice coating of paprika:mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive had another crap day:bash::bash::bash:
My ratty man who had the lump removed became disorientated and refused any food at all so this morning he was given eternal sleep as the vets suspected a secondary tumour on his kidney 

My friends dogs had a 24 hour bug and recovered all except her gorgeous stud dog Toby, he kept refusing food and when she took him to the vets they treated him with antibiotics but there was no improvement. Yesterday they ran bloods and said he was half way to kidney failure, today he has gone on a drip for 48hours to flush his system but have warned that they think he has an underlying condition and she may have to make a sad decision. I was already feeling fragile and Toby is part of my extended family(he was my gorgeous GSD who dieds father) so we sat and cried together.

This evening before I left I found out that a girl who did her animal care training with us many years ago had lost her baby who had died inside her. She only had 6 weeks left before the baby was due 

All in all a very upsetting day


----------



## Shell195

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve used ovarid once years ago on a proven girl with no problems ( i too followed an experienced breeders advice rather than the vet, lol ) i didnt know there were issues with using it though.
> i was told it was no longer available?
> 
> anyone want to preorder a kitten if i cant get them pill-jabbed, lol


 
Ovarid is still available as one of the sanctuary cats recently had a mammary strip but she was to ill to spay at the same time, she came in season and was dragging herself round the floor so was given Ovarid to knock her off season until she can be spayed.
When I bred Siamese my vets used a hormone injection(name escapes me) to knock them off season. It worked for up to 6 months and they had to call at least once before they were mated again.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Mum cooks the slimming world chips, my god they're lush, I prefer them to chipshop chips:gasp:





Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive had another crap day:bash::bash::bash:
> My ratty man who had the lump removed became disorientated and refused any food at all so this morning he was given eternal sleep as the vets suspected a secondary tumour on his kidney
> 
> My friends dogs had a 24 hour bug and recovered all except her gorgeous stud dog Toby, he kept refusing food and when she took him to the vets they treated him with antibiotics but there was no improvement. Yesterday they ran bloods and said he was half way to kidney failure, today he has gone on a drip for 48hours to flush his system but have warned that they think he has an underlying condition and she may have to make a sad decision. I was already feeling fragile and Toby is part of my extended family(he was my gorgeous GSD who dieds father) so we sat and cried together.
> 
> This evening before I left I found out that a girl who did her animal care training with us many years ago had lost her baby who had died inside her. She only had 6 weeks left before the baby was due
> 
> All in all a very upsetting day


i didn't know it was possible to get so much bad news in one day shell, hope your feeling ok, rip little baby, rip ratty boy, 

fingers crossed for toby


----------



## feorag

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve used ovarid once years ago on a proven girl with no problems ( i too followed an experienced breeders advice rather than the vet, lol ) i didnt know there were issues with using it though.
> i was told it was no longer available?


Yes, I had no problems using it my way, which was half or less a tablet on the first day of call and that was enough to break up the cycle for a short while.



Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive had another crap day:bash::bash::bash:


On a scale of 1 to 10 that must rate as near a 10 as you're gonna get! :sad:

Poor ratty boy and poor GSD - I hope he pulls through this!

such a shame about the girl's baby too. :sad:



Shell195 said:


> Ovarid is still available as one of the sanctuary cats recently had a mammary strip but she was to ill to spay at the same time, she came in season and was dragging herself round the floor so was given Ovarid to knock her off season until she can be spayed.
> When I bred Siamese my vets used a hormone injection(name escapes me) to knock them off season. It worked for up to 6 months and they had to call at least once before they were mated again.


Was it Delosteron, which is what Piggly asked about first. I'd heard too many 'tales' of disaster following using it, so I wasn't prepared to use it on my girls until after I knew I didn't want to breed from them, but if it worked OK for you, then maybe Piggly should try it????

I thought Ovarid was still available too, although I know it's more frowned on now than it used to be.


----------



## pigglywiggly

any idea why its frownd on?
i wonder if `its not available` is vetspeak for `i`m not ordering you any`


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, I had no problems using it my way, which was half or less a tablet on the first day of call and that was enough to break up the cycle for a short while.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 that must rate as near a 10 as you're gonna get! :sad:
> 
> Poor ratty boy and poor GSD - I hope he pulls through this!
> 
> such a shame about the girl's baby too. :sad:
> 
> Was it Delosteron, which is what Piggly asked about first. I'd heard too many 'tales' of disaster following using it, so I wasn't prepared to use it on my girls until after I knew I didn't want to breed from them, but if it worked OK for you, then maybe Piggly should try it????
> 
> I thought Ovarid was still available too, although I know it's more frowned on now than it used to be.


 

It could well have been Delosteren but I thought it began with an "L", it was a very long time ago so could be wrong.

It really has been a sh1t day:bash:


----------



## Shell195

pigglywiggly said:


> any idea why its frownd on?
> i wonder if `its not available` is vetspeak for `i`m not ordering you any`


 
Not all vets like ovarid for some reason which I cant remember:devil:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I typoed that - it should have read Delvosteron - that's the only one I've ever heard of, but of course that could be a manufacturer's trade name and another manufacturer might use another name for a product that does the same job?

I got a letter from my doctor today to say that the results of the swabs she took last Monday have come back and I need *another* antibiotic as well as the Canesten one she gave me, so presumably there's another bacteria up there and I'm still convinced it came from the smear test.

And my blood tests have come back - apparently the function tests are all OK, but the doctor needs to speak to me about another one - I thought she said ERT, and the only ERT I can think of is estrogen replacement therapy which I certainly am not on, so I haven't a clue what that is!!!

And to finally ssip me of completely I bent down today to tie Skye to the dining table leg, when it was time to let the ratty boys out for playtime - 'tis easier than actually putting him out of the room and managed to crack my forehead immediately above my left eyebrown on one of the chair legs (you know what I mean the legs go up back the chair backs so are only about 1-2" square) so now I have a lump and a bruise on my forehead. I'm just wondering what will happen next.


Charlibob said:


> On to a totally different subject, any recommendations of non tip water dishes?? Jimmy is rather obsessed with diving into his (he charges at it and tries to dive into it!!) he's gunna end up ruining the flooring as it's constantly wet and if he does it while were out it means they have no water until we come home!


We've got one of those non tip water dishes and they work great, as far as drinking or knocking them is concerned, but it was no good for Harry, because Harry couldn't drink out of any dish without putting his foot in it first and 9 times out of 10 he not only put his foot in it, but he pulled the dish towards him which then caused the water to splash out, so the dish didn't stop that.

We just bought a very pretty lipped tray and stood the dish on that, so that when it spilled it stayed on the dish and could be drained off or wiped up.


----------



## Charlibob

I'll get some kind of tray to keep them then as he also has to stick his foot in the water as well, we have the food matts but they don't do a great deal when he's emptied a full bowl! He has a great time splashing around and then comes and sticks his paw on your cheek, such a weird cat lol 

Tabitha isn't impressed by it as it means getting her paws wet when she wants a drink!!


----------



## Amalthea

Lazer tag was BRILLIANT!!!  And I kicked some serious A$$!! I won two out of three of the games and came in third in the other one  We were running around like ten year olds for an hour (2x15minute games, and 1x30minute game)  Was great fun!! Am knackered now, though.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Lazer tag was BRILLIANT!!!  And I kicked some serious A$$!! I won two out of three of the games and came in third in the other one  We were running around like ten year olds for an hour (2x15minute games, and 1x30minute game)  Was great fun!! Am knackered now, though.


 

Sounds fun:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

It does indeed!


----------



## Shell195

My friend took the sanctuary cat who had the mammary strip to the vets tonight for her staples out. While she was there she told him about Toby(its another senior vet at the same practice) and he said be prepared to lose him by next week as he will never recover from that kind of damage


----------



## Amalthea

It really was fun!! 

Who's Toby?? What have I missed??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It really was fun!!
> 
> Who's Toby?? What have I missed??


 
My friends stud dog. He got a 24 hour bug that went through her dogs, they recovered he deteriorated. His bloods show he is in renal failure 
Hes now been put on a drip for 48 hours.

You also missed that my rat who had the lump removed was pts today with a secondary tumour on his kidney. He had stopped eating and had become disorientated and was walking in circles and acting very strangely


----------



## Amalthea

Poor guy  That's horrible. I bet your friend is in bits


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Poor guy  That's horrible. I bet your friend is in bits


 
She is 
I edited my last post


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww Shell, so sorry to hear about your sh*tty day hun! Lets hope things perk up from now! xx

We were awaiting the gas man coming today, which never materialised. Instead we had a leak from the boiler! So I had to call the plumber out, who had to turn the water off at the main again, drain the system again, & locate & seal the leaks. The gas man is supposed to be coming tomorrow now. So if he does, & we get the heating back on, & the boiler decides to not leak, we can start the move-back then, a day later than we hoped yesterday. Oh hum......


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww Shell, so sorry to hear about your sh*tty day hun! Lets hope things perk up from now! xx
> 
> We were awaiting the gas man coming today, which never materialised. Instead we had a leak from the boiler! So I had to call the plumber out, who had to turn the water off at the main again, drain the system again, & locate & seal the leaks. The gas man is supposed to be coming tomorrow now. So if he does, & we get the heating back on, & the boiler decides to not leak, we can start the move-back then, a day later than we hoped yesterday. Oh hum......


 

Thats not a good start:bash: I hope they sort it all tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats not a good start:bash: I hope they sort it all tomorrow


So do I hun! It was 3 weeks since the fire yesterday. And I want to relieve Jen & Jonny of the 3 bitches ASAP.


----------



## ditta

no babies for babydice......and its official, gunther is the mqardest pup i have ever known:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> no babies for babydice......and its official, gunther is the mqardest pup i have ever known:whistling2:


How do you know theres no babies in Dice hun?


----------



## ditta

wshe been for ultra sound today col,she is acting really unsettled so had her checked over and they did the scan


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> wshe been for ultra sound today col,she is acting really unsettled so had her checked over and they did the scan


Aww, shame


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> She is
> I edited my last post



Awww Shell  {{{hugs}}} I'm really sorry to hear that


----------



## ukphd

Oh Shell - I'm so sorry - what a ruogh time you're having of it lately 

Hope things pick up soon for you
xx


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Shell195 said:


> My friend took the sanctuary cat who had the mammary strip to the vets tonight for her staples out. While she was there she told him about Toby(its another senior vet at the same practice) and he said be prepared to lose him by next week as he will never recover from that kind of damage


OMG - your poor friend must have been gutted to hear that! Obviously you too when she told you. Poor boy!

Colin so sorry the move back in day has been put back, but I hope the problems can be sorted out and you get back in soonest.

I'm meeting Anyday Anne this morning at Ikea for coffee, mooch about and then lunch, so I'm off in half an hour.


----------



## Shell195

Im totally gobsmacked as about 2 weeks ago our friend from Ireland who has terminal cancer brought the rest of her cats over for us to rehome. Macavity was supposed to be a neutered male but we could never check as he lashed out as he is so upset being in the cattery. The vet vaccinated the cat last week without health checking as the cat tried to savage him.
Overnight Macavity has produced 4 big healthy kittens:gasp: Words fail me!


----------



## pigglywiggly

omg! how can you rehome a preggie cat and tell fibs about not being neutered?

hopefully mcavity will settle down now with her new family and stop trying to savage everyone.
the iminant birth explains the temper tantrums though.

getting jabbed while up the duff isnt good though is it?


----------



## Shell195

pigglywiggly said:


> omg! how can you rehome a preggie cat and tell fibs about not being neutered?
> 
> hopefully mcavity will settle down now with her new family and stop trying to savage everyone.
> the iminant birth explains the temper tantrums though.
> 
> getting jabbed while up the duff isnt good though is it?


 
This person worked at the sanctuary for many years so Im gobsmacked that she failed to notice the sex. She said that the cat went in to be neutered with the rest but I find it very hard to believe.
Macavity didnt even look pregnant and was a slim young cat so e had no reason not to believe her.
We never vaccinate pregnant cats its always done when the kittens are a few weeks old as its on the contra warnings on the vaccine.
We arent going to move her into our maternity unit as we think it will stress her out even more and she does have a heat lamp and heat pad already but has chosen t have her kittens in the bed with no heat.
Im going to give her a kittening box under the shelf when I go in later so she can move them herself as at the minute they are in a plastic bed on a shelf which isnt ideal.


----------



## Shell195

My friend has just rang and has been told that Toby has deteriorated overnight and his urea levels have doubled. Shes totally in bits as she now realises shes going to lose him. The evts are having a meeting shortly to see if any of them can come up with an answer and maybe something to help give him some quality of life in the short term but its very doubtful. He is 7 1/2 years old so not an old dog

Toby


----------



## pigglywiggly

thats sad, he`s a lovely looking boy and only young too.
at least they`ll have time to say goodbye.


----------



## _jake_

Well, mum has took the kittens to vets whilst I was at college! 

They're all boys, major muck up with my attempted sexing haha. The nurse said they're the best kittens shes seen in a long time and are in really great health! She even brought the other nurses/vets in to have a look


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Toby!!!  He's a very handsome lad 

And poor kitty, too!! I kinda don't believe that the owner could NOT know her cat was a female and wasn't neutered.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im totally gobsmacked as about 2 weeks ago our friend from Ireland who has terminal cancer brought the rest of her cats over for us to rehome. Macavity was supposed to be a neutered male but we could never check as he lashed out as he is so upset being in the cattery. The vet vaccinated the cat last week without health checking as the cat tried to savage him.
> Overnight Macavity has produced 4 big healthy kittens:gasp: Words fail me!


Bloody Hell Shell, that beggars belief! Especially as she's presumably worked with cats for years!!



_jake_ said:


> Well, mum has took the kittens to vets whilst I was at college!
> 
> They're all boys, major muck up with my attempted sexing haha. The nurse said they're the best kittens shes seen in a long time and are in really great health! She even brought the other nurses/vets in to have a look


Vets do get it wrong sometimes Jake, so not necessarily guaranteed - I thought there was a tortie in there somewhere???


----------



## _jake_

feorag said:


> Bloody Hell Shell, that beggars belief! Especially as she's presumably worked with cats for years!!
> 
> Vets do get it wrong sometimes Jake, so not necessarily guaranteed - I thought there was a tortie in there somewhere???


I thought it was, turns out I was just seeing things:lol2: They said they are all very obviously male, apparently.

We have:

Ginger tom
White with black spot
White with ginger spot
White with VERY faint tiny ginger spot


----------



## Shell195

My friend went to be with Toby when he was pts but when she got there he was a different dog and bouncing round. Shes brought him home and once he starts to fail again she will call the vet out to her home.

The cat that had kittens has had 4 gingers( she is ginger herself). She wont let anyone near but she now has a kittening box she can move them to if she wants. The previous owner insists the vet castrated the cat and says that most cats in Ireland are interbred and was asking if she could be a hermaphrodite. I highly doubt it but when she gets spayed we will find out and thats a while off.

Mum cat(she had the kittens in the bed to the left of her)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

totally of topic but look at my mini hat to go with my corset:flrt:









have you all seen my corset n tutu?


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> totally of topic but look at my mini hat to go with my corset:flrt:
> image
> 
> have you all seen my corset n tutu?


 
Cute hat, how big is it ?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Cute hat, how big is it ?


not sure, i think its about 5 inches tall


----------



## Amalthea

Cute hat! 

Very pretty mama kitty!!!

I currently have foil and dyes on my hair. Steve used a different brand this time (that is staying bright on his brother), so hopefully it'll be better  Gonna leave it on for quite a while and then rinse


----------



## feorag

Oooh!!! And then photos! :2thumb:

And Cat photos with the hat and corset! :2thumb:

Shell, how very weird, but brilliant that Toby seems to have picked up - I so hope he's on the mend! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

It's definitely brighter than last time already... Will take a better pic tomorrow when it's dry and it's daylight, but you can kinda see here:










And I'm off to bed


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oooh!!! And then photos! :2thumb:
> 
> And Cat photos with the hat and corset! :2thumb:
> 
> Shell, how very weird, but brilliant that Toby seems to have picked up - I so hope he's on the mend! :2thumb:


 
The vets think its a short term fix and he will go downhill again very fast. Hes drinking bowls and bowls of water as he never seems satisfied, the vets said this should be encouraged as without it the toxins will build up again, hes also peeing for England


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It's definitely brighter than last time already... Will take a better pic tomorrow when it's dry and it's daylight, but you can kinda see here:
> 
> image
> 
> And I'm off to bed


 
Great rainbow hair Jen:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The vets think its a short term fix and he will go downhill again very fast. Hes drinking bowls and bowls of water as he never seems satisfied, the vets said this should be encouraged as without it the toxins will build up again, hes also peeing for England


Aw bless him - maybe if the kidneys haven't suffered severe damage, he might manage with them slightly impaired???

Jen that will be lovely and bright when it dries as hair's always darker when it's wet! :2thumb: Shall look forward to seeing it dry!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw bless him - maybe if the kidneys haven't suffered severe damage, he might manage with them slightly impaired???
> 
> Jen that will be lovely and bright when it dries as hair's always darker when it's wet! :2thumb: Shall look forward to seeing it dry!


 
His bloods today showed his urea levels had doubled


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> His bloods today showed his urea levels had doubled


Oh dear!!

That must be some awful virus!!! Where does your friend think they managed to pick that up from??? Had she been to a show??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear!!
> 
> That must be some awful virus!!! Where does your friend think they managed to pick that up from??? Had she been to a show??


 
They kept mentioning blue algae but hes been near none, their other idea was he was born with deformed kidneys and his body coped until he picked up a 24 hour bug which tipped his body over the edge. There have been other symptoms ie constant wet patches on her bedroom floor, but she blamed her other dog as hes a creaking old gate.
She hasnt been to a show for a long while.


----------



## feorag

Maybe it is a congenital problem then, that just hasn't shown itself until now?

Poor boy!

Well that's me off to bed - early start tomorrow cos I've got a meeting at the Sanctuary to discuss fundraising over the summer.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Maybe it is a congenital problem then, that just hasn't shown itself until now?
> 
> Poor boy!
> 
> Well that's me off to bed - early start tomorrow cos I've got a meeting at the Sanctuary to discuss fundraising over the summer.


 
Sounds like it doesnt it!
Im at the doctors toorrow about my gallstones, then at the vets for the pups 2nd vaccination.
NightX


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, what a shame about Toby. I hope he enjoys his time at home with his family, however short that may be.

And how strange about the person thinking her female cat was a castrated male!!! Mmm......

Funky hair Jen! 

We now have water (both hot & cold) & central heating working. The gasman spent a long time servicing the fire & back-boiler. After he left, we cleaned the kitchen & living room in preparation for the return of Daisy, Lolly & Indy, & the 2 Red-Footed Tortoises. We collected them from accross the road later, after the floor had dried, & it was fantastic to see them where they should be again! Tomorrow afternoon, Joe will come home, & tomorrow night the cats will be returning. The 3 parrots will be left til we have painted the kitchen, so to avoid the risk of fumes.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, what a shame about Toby. I hope he enjoys his time at home with his family, however short that may be.
> 
> And how strange about the person thinking her female cat was a castrated male!!! Mmm......
> 
> Funky hair Jen!
> 
> We now have water (both hot & cold) & central heating working. The gasman spent a long time servicing the fire & back-boiler. After he left, we cleaned the kitchen & living room in preparation for the return of Daisy, Lolly & Indy, & the 2 Red-Footed Tortoises. We collected them from accross the road later, after the floor had dried, & it was fantastic to see them where they should be again! Tomorrow afternoon, Joe will come home, & tomorrow night the cats will be returning. The 3 parrots will be left til we have painted the kitchen, so to avoid the risk of fumes.


 
Thats great news Col:no1:

Me and Dolly naughty knickers are off to bed shortly as we have to be up at 7 :gasp:

Wheres Jai shes not been about for ages??


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats great news Col:no1:
> 
> Me and Dolly naughty knickers are off to bed shortly as we have to be up at 7 :gasp:
> 
> Wheres Jai shes not been about for ages??


I keep forgetting to tell you, your SnuggleSafe is, well, safe! :lol2: 

Dolly suits her name well! She looks like a Dolly! My friend has a Boston called Dolly too.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, what a shame about Toby. I hope he enjoys his time at home with his family, however short that may be.
> 
> And how strange about the person thinking her female cat was a castrated male!!! Mmm......
> 
> Funky hair Jen!
> 
> We now have water (both hot & cold) & central heating working. The gasman spent a long time servicing the fire & back-boiler. After he left, we cleaned the kitchen & living room in preparation for the return of Daisy, Lolly & Indy, & the 2 Red-Footed Tortoises. We collected them from accross the road later, after the floor had dried, & it was fantastic to see them where they should be again! Tomorrow afternoon, Joe will come home, & tomorrow night the cats will be returning. The 3 parrots will be left til we have painted the kitchen, so to avoid the risk of fumes.


awesome news 


Shell195 said:


> Thats great news Col:no1:
> 
> Me and Dolly naughty knickers are off to bed shortly as we have to be up at 7 :gasp:
> 
> Wheres Jai shes not been about for ages??


haha spooky...ive been about and stuff 

mass hugs for all the bad news thats been happening, been glancing on


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awesome news
> 
> haha spooky...ive been about and stuff
> 
> mass hugs for all the bad news thats been happening, been glancing on


How are you Jai?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> How are you Jai?


here and there mate, cant complain i guess


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

can I join? :whistling2: must have missed this thread lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> can I join? :whistling2: must have missed this thread lmao


Course you can join in :welcome:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Course you can join in :welcome:


Hi dude hope ya nearly sorted : victory: and thanks


----------



## ami_j

you have to have a cat :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi dude hope ya nearly sorted : victory: and thanks


Nearly there thanks mate : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Gall stone pain isnt funny


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> you have to have a cat :whistling2::lol2:


we used to have 3 but after my dad died I could not keep on the house and mother never helped and sent money so reluctantly had to rehome them was the hardest decison I ever made  but I needed rescuing myself at the time, always wanted to try and find them but I have long given up hope one pic is in my profile  
would never move them now! they re probs happy but woul be good to see them to know how they are getting on.

my mam moved to spain  really was horrible one was a rescue she was deaf and we spent years getting her to where she was and even then was not 100% I bet that knocked her back a long way.

I was not there when they went could not bear it! stole a kiss off them all before I went out and freinds helped me out that way, I cried for days


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> we used to have 3 but after my dad died I could not keep on the house and mother never helped and sent money so reluctantly had to rehome them was the hardest decison I ever made  but I needed rescuing myself at the time, always wanted to try and find them but I have long given up hope one pic is in my profile
> 
> my mam moved to spain  really was horrible one was a rescue she was deaf and we spent years getting her to where she was and even then was not 100% I bet that knocked her back a long way.
> 
> I was not there when they went could not bear it! stole a kiss off them all before I went out and freinds helped me out that way, I cried for days


:| you dont really...i feel awful now mate *hug*


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Nearly there thanks mate : victory:


ah good : victory: x 
((hugs))


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> :| you dont really...i feel awful now mate *hug*


ah dont be lol just thought I would share  they were good animals when I had them though always went out and never weed or pood in the house lol I am kinda over the worse now so meh they are probibly happy and thats what counts:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ah dont be lol just thought I would share  they were good animals when I had them though always went out and never weed or pood in the house lol I am kinda over the worse now so meh they are probibly happy and thats what counts:no1:


awww im sure they are


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> awww im sure they are


:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like things are getting back to normal(ish), Col!! Glad it's getting sorted and you can get on with things soon {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. I had a gall stone episode last night. Ive been to the doctors this morning and I have a hospital appointment in May to talk about gall bladder removal.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Morning all. I had a gall stone episode last night. Ive been to the doctors this morning and I have a hospital appointment in May to talk about gall bladder removal.


My nan had her Gall Bladder removed, it was all fine and only in for a few days! My mum was in with Menningitus at the same time and were next to eachother on the ward:lol2:


----------



## ditta

im home from hospital too shell, well today went to rheumotology...........you know how the others never did a thing........well dr donelly made up for lost time today........3 lots of blood, 2 injections into my finger....possible diagnosis of psoriatic athritis, tomorrow fitting for finger splint for night times, xray of back, hands and feet, nerve test in the near future for my left arm which keeps going numb and a totally different set of medication:2thumb:

it bloody hurty where it was jabbed but sooooooooo looking forward to less pain in the very near future:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Good evening everyone - couldn't get out of bed this morning was totally cream crackered due to the fact that Barry must have put the alarm clock on snooze instead of switching it off, so it went off at 5:55 and woke me up, then I accidentally hit snooze when trying to turn it off and it went off again 10 minutes later just as I was dozing off, so I didn't know if I was on my *rse or my elbow this morning :lol2:

By the time I managed to crawl out my bed I only had time for my brekkie and drank my tea on the way to the Sanctuary for our meeting at 9:30, so no time to come on here to say hello.


Salazare Slytherin said:


> can I join? :whistling2: must have missed this thread lmao


:lol2: I don't think we've ever had anyone ask for permission to join in! :lol2:
As long as you can talk about anything including basic rubbish you'll do fine on here! :lol:


Shell195 said:


> Morning all. I had a gall stone episode last night. Ive been to the doctors this morning and I have a hospital appointment in May to talk about gall bladder removal.


:gasp: Oh dear Shell!! I hope it doesn't come to that, even if it is a common and basic operation - it's more what else you come out of hospital with that bothers me! 


ditta said:


> im home from hospital too shell, well today went to rheumotology...........you know how the others never did a thing........well dr donelly made up for lost time today........3 lots of blood, 2 injections into my finger....possible diagnosis of psoriatic athritis, tomorrow fitting for finger splint for night times, xray of back, hands and feet, nerve test in the near future for my left arm which keeps going numb and a totally different set of medication:2thumb:
> 
> it bloody hurty where it was jabbed but sooooooooo looking forward to less pain in the very near future:flrt:


I hope they can sort you out for less pain in the future Ditta! :2thumb:

After my meeting at work I went to my favourite beach and it was beautiful. I walked along about a mile stretch just in my t-shirt it was so warm. Me and Skye were cream crackered when we got back to the car, because we walked along the beach and then came back through the dunes and it's pretty heavy walking up and down in sand!

But I thoroughly enjoyed myself and it wasn't full of dogs, so Skye could go in the sea and run around and have fun, so today was an "enjoy Skye" day! :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly

no trewswers eileen?

:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lmao manners cost nothing :blush:and :no1: thanks


----------



## pigglywiggly

eh? was that for me?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

pigglywiggly said:


> eh? was that for me?


no feorag, I was just trying to be lazy and tried to get away without using the quote button as there was alot and could not be botherd to delete most of the message:blush: lol


----------



## Amalthea

Here's my hair 



















Today at work, there were two pervy old men who stood outside in front of the door saying "What are you gonna try on for us?" "We'll wait while you change" etc etc etc. I wanted to smack them both (especially the one with the mouth). So, because I work for Ann Summers, I MUST enjoy taking my clothes off for random strangers, right? What *was *I thinking?!?


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Dolly sailed through her health check at the vets but has a sore neck where the injection went, hasnt stopped her racing round though:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Bless her!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Bless her!!


Love your hair:2thumb:
Im presuming I missed a one sided slanging match on the squirrel thread. Nasty man calling my nekkid boys ugly:gasp::bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, the squizzle thread was entertaining.....

And fanx!!!


----------



## Shell195

Chris has just rang me(again:flrt hes passed the 2 assessments he took today, written and pratical:2thumb: The sad thing(for me) is he now knows hes off to the Isle of White at the end of the 2 weeks :gasp: I am delighted hes enjoying it so much as hes having a whale of time, it doesnt stop me missing him though


----------



## tomwilson

i had a briliant dinner tonight, a home made two towered beef burger, with lettuce, onion, cheese, bacon and a side of slimming world chips,only 6 syns for the bun coz the rest was free:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i had a briliant dinner tonight, a home made two towered beef burger, with lettuce, onion, cheese, bacon and a side of slimming world chips,only 6 syns for the bun coz the rest was free:2thumb:


 
Thats the great thing about SW, you get to eat proper food:2thumb:
Have you tried making the SW ferarro roche they are meant to be yummy


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Thats the great thing about SW, you get to eat proper food:2thumb:
> Have you tried making the SW ferarro roche they are meant to be yummy


no i've not heard of them, will have to seek them out, was made up with my burger though and the look on dianas mums face when she saw it after she had just eat unhealthy bacon with the fat on with white bread,:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Here's my hair
> Today at work, there were two pervy old men who stood outside in front of the door saying "What are you gonna try on for us?" "We'll wait while you change" etc etc etc. I wanted to smack them both (especially the one with the mouth). So, because I work for Ann Summers, I MUST enjoy taking my clothes off for random strangers, right? What *was *I thinking?!?


Loving that hair! :2thumb:

Dirty old men! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Dolly sailed through her health check at the vets but has a sore neck where the injection went, hasnt stopped her racing round though:lol2:


Aw, poor Dolly being stabbed by the vet! :bash: :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Im presuming I missed a one sided slanging match on the squirrel thread. Nasty man calling my nekkid boys ugly:gasp::bash:


Well I haven't checked it out since I posted at tea time, so I must go and see what has been added!


Shell195 said:


> Chris has just rang me(again:flrt hes passed the 2 assessments he took today, written and pratical:2thumb: The sad thing(for me) is he now knows hes off to the Isle of White at the end of the 2 weeks :gasp: I am delighted hes enjoying it so much as hes having a whale of time, it doesnt stop me missing him though


That's great news though - from Chris's point of view - maybe not so good for you though! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Loving that hair! :2thumb:
> 
> Dirty old men! :bash:
> 
> Aw, poor Dolly being stabbed by the vet! :bash: :lol2:
> 
> Well I haven't checked it out since I posted at tea time, so I must go and see what has been added!That's great news though - from Chris's point of view - maybe not so good for you though! :sad:


 
I think posts have been deleted as it now doesnt make sense


----------



## feorag

Yes, my last one has gone and yet his reply quoting me is there!!

Also my bit about needing a licence to keep a grey as a pet has gone too. How strange, cos that means that question hasn't technically been answered. *shrugs*

Hard to believe he's 34 isn't it though?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, my last one has gone and yet his reply quoting me is there!!
> 
> Also my bit about needing a licence to keep a grey as a pet has gone too. How strange, cos that means that question hasn't technically been answered. *shrugs*
> 
> Hard to believe he's 34 isn't it though?


 

More like 14:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Yes, my last one has gone and yet his reply quoting me is there!!
> 
> Also my bit about needing a licence to keep a grey as a pet has gone too. How strange, cos that means that question hasn't technically been answered. *shrugs*
> 
> Hard to believe he's 34 isn't it though?


i've just read it and thought it all seemed a little odd as there where quotes that wern't even on there


----------



## feorag

It doesn't make sense now does it Tom? :roll:

Well that's me off to bed, hopefully to a less disturbed early morning than this morning! :lol:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> It doesn't make sense now does it Tom? :roll:
> 
> Well that's me off to bed, hopefully to a less disturbed early morning than this morning! :lol:


night eileen


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. When I came to put my watch on this morning I've a sunburned tidemark from walking on the beach yesterday! :gasp:

I'm off childminding today - had last week off as they all went to Disneyland Paris for Eve's birthday, so I guess I'll get the whole story today! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. When I came to put my watch on this morning I've a sunburned tidemark from walking on the beach yesterday! :gasp:
> 
> I'm off childminding today - had last week off as they all went to Disneyland Paris for Eve's birthday, so I guess I'll get the whole story today! :lol2:


 
Morning. Ive got the day off so Im having a dog clipping day:bash:
It was 20c here yesterday:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I slept all night until 9 this morning when the pup woke me up crying to get off the bed. She can now hold herself all night 
There isnt one dog on the floor at the minute as Dolly is having a mad half hour:lol2: She seems to have endless energy and isnt the fragile puppy we brought home!


----------



## Amalthea

What a great outcome for little Dolly!!!

It was lovely and warm here too... And looks like it's gonna be another nice day  LOVING this weather!!!!


----------



## feorag

Enjoy it while you can cos no doubt it'll be snowing again next week!


----------



## Amalthea

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Have a peek at my thread in pics


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
But you like snow:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Have a peek at my thread in pics


come on msn? :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone. Yes I am still alive lol, sorry I haven't been on but have had alot going on and have basically not been in the right mind to do anything or be in contact with any one, especially family. have been made so ill by everything but fell I am slowly getting better, but still got a long way to go.So just thought I would pop in and say hi.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Afternoon everyone. Yes I am still alive lol, sorry I haven't been on but have had alot going on and have basically not been in the right mind to do anything or be in contact with any one, especially family. have been made so ill by everything but fell I am slowly getting better, but still got a long way to go.So just thought I would pop in and say hi.


 
Its great to hear from you Sammy, we did wonder where you had gone'
Im glad you are now starting to recover, we are all here if you ever need cheering up x


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Sammy!!! Glad to see ya about! Missed ya {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sammy1969

Ty both I must admit I have missed the laughter and the friendship I have found here I will try to get on more as I get bettter


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Afternoon everyone. Yes I am still alive lol, sorry I haven't been on but have had alot going on and have basically not been in the right mind to do anything or be in contact with any one, especially family. have been made so ill by everything but fell I am slowly getting better, but still got a long way to go.So just thought I would pop in and say hi.


SAMMY!!!!! you have to stick around in a few weeks so i can talk about dr who with you when itsback on at easter:flrt:

more seriously i hope you're feeling better and that everything is on the up from here hun

now i'm off to SW so will see you all when i get back


----------



## sammy1969

Lol Tom I amsure I can be online to have that chat. Cant miss Dr Who now can I lol?


----------



## ditta

sammyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy have you seen wat cat us get???????????//


----------



## tomwilson

sammy1969 said:


> Lol Tom I amsure I can be online to have that chat. Cant miss Dr Who now can I lol?


i could but missing pond is another thing entirely:mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol Ditta yes I have seen Gunter you idiot you caved in lol never thought I would see the day but still shows what a little nagging can do and bo can Cat nag lmao



No Tom she just doesnt float my boat but the Dr isn't too bad but David Tennant was much more eye candy for me lol. Wonder what the story will be?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol Ditta yes I have seen Gunter you idiot you caved in lol never thought I would see the day but still shows what a little nagging can do and bo can Cat nag lmao
> 
> 
> 
> No Tom she just doesnt float my boat but the Dr isn't too bad but* David Tennant was much more eye candy for me* lol. Wonder what the story will be?


i knew i liked you...you logging on i wanna talk to you


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i knew i liked you...you logging on i wanna talk to you


Oh god What have I done lol Ok will see if i can get it to work as it wasnt earlier


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh god What have I done lol Ok will see if i can get it to work as it wasnt earlier


youve been a bad girl :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> youve been a bad girl :lol2:


Uh Oh Am I going to get punished again


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Uh Oh Am I going to get punished again


nah :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank heavens for that lol my butt still hurts from last time you punished me lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thank heavens for that lol my butt still hurts from last time you punished me lol


shush they will all be wanting it


----------



## sammy1969

No they wouldnt lol it hurts too much that paddle has spikes lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> No they wouldnt lol it hurts too much that paddle has spikes lol


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Just like old times:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Just like old times:lol2:


yup Sam comes back and it all goes smutty :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

She is viscious Shell She beat me badly lol still recovering from it. Lol it is good to be back today have actually laughed today for a change Jai is a great tonic and to see almost everyone has been fun

And there I was being nice Jai and you say that lol some things never change


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> She is viscious Shell She beat me badly lol still recovering from it. Lol it is good to be back today have actually laughed today for a change Jai is a great tonic and to see almost everyone has been fun
> 
> And there I was being nice Jai and you say that lol some things never change


 
Its a shame Ians not about to see


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> She is viscious Shell She beat me badly lol still recovering from it. Lol it is good to be back today have actually laughed today for a change Jai is a great tonic and to see almost everyone has been fun
> 
> And there I was being nice Jai and you say that lol some things never change


you loved it :lol2: and what good is tonic you want VODKA!


Shell195 said:


> Its a shame Ians not about to see


yeah  any updates?


----------



## Shell195

Sammy not sure if you know about Ian #*49461* (*permalink*) 

He was having the procedure done last Tuesday, his daughter said he had been in bed for a few weeks before this as he was poorly


----------



## sammy1969

No Shell I didnt know about Ian, He would be in his element with this convo lol. I hope he is doing ok and recovers well. Please pass on my best wishes to him as he is a great guy.


Yes Jai I know I need vodka with the tonic lol but then again i would rather have something else in it lol, and shhhhhhh I never said I didn't enjoy it just i was still suffering from it lmao.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> No Shell I didnt know about Ian, He would be in his element with this convo lol. I hope he is doing ok and recovers well. Please pass on my best wishes to him as he is a great guy.
> 
> 
> Yes Jai I know I need vodka with the tonic lol but then again i would rather have something else in it lol, and shhhhhhh I never said I didn't enjoy it just i was still suffering from it lmao.


i will be more gentle in future :flrt::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

My butt says thank you very much lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> My butt says thank you very much lol


you make me out to be a perverted monster :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

NAh you're not lol You just got a bit over excited.I forgive you for it though


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> NAh you're not lol You just got a bit over excited.I forgive you for it though


good :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Hi Sammy - nice to see you back again - hope things are on the mend for you now. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I see Sam is lowering the tone again! :lol2: Great to see you posting again hun, we missed you! xx


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I see Sam is lowering the tone again! :lol2: Great to see you posting again hun, we missed you! xx


HAHA see its totally her that lowers the tone :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> HAHA see its totally her that lowers the tone :whistling2:


Oh I know! You are just an innocent by-passer aren't you Jai? :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh I know! You are just an innocent by-passer aren't you Jai? :whistling2:


totally , i'm a good girl :halo:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> totally , i'm a good girl :halo:


hmmmmmm no comment :hmm:as of yet lmao


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hmmmmmm no comment :hmm:as of yet lmao


get back in your box :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> get back in your box :Na_Na_Na_Na:


*goes into box and cowers* ahhhhhhh


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> *goes into box and cowers* ahhhhhhh


 am i that scary


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> am i that scary


that avatar you have is :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na: reminds me of the baphomet demon lol


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> that avatar you have is :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na: reminds me of the baphomet demon lol


thats my face......


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> thats my face......


 
psml  still better than a bulldog eating a wasp and smaked with a pan as you put it lmao: victory: x


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> psml  still better than a bulldog eating a wasp and smaked with a pan as you put it lmao: victory: x


this is true...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> this is true...


 
lmao :no1:


----------



## sammy1969

Ty Eileen and Tom it is good to b eback enven if now one handed as have done my wrist in on a squeezy mayo bottle tonight. Teach me to want some with my chips lol and now have to go to a & e to have it checked in the morning, not having much luck it seems lol.
As for me lowering the tone its Jai's fault she made me do it, told me she would beat me if i didn't lol.

Love you Jai lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> Ty Eileen and Tom it is good to b eback enven if now one handed as have done my wrist in on a squeezy mayo bottle tonight. Teach me to want some with my chips lol and now have to go to a & e to have it checked in the morning, not having much luck it seems lol.
> As for me lowering the tone its Jai's fault she made me do it, told me she would beat me if i didn't lol.
> 
> Love you Jai lol


good luck lol  and who the heck is jai is that ami J lmao :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Salazare Slytherin said:


> good luck lol  and who the heck is jai is that ami J lmao :blush:


Yeah lol it is


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah lol it is


ohhh what a good guess haha good luck at [email protected] lmao :no1:


----------



## sammy1969

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ohhh what a good guess haha good luck at [email protected] lmao :no1:


Ty I will prob need it lol I am such a clutz and have weak wrists so they break so easily so another one ot add to the collection i expect but not a bad one hopefully


----------



## sammy1969

Time for me to be in bed nite all


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> Ty I will prob need it lol I am such a clutz and have weak wrists so they break so easily so another one ot add to the collection i expect but not a bad one hopefully


awwwwww  poor you not much luck eh ((hugs))


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ty Eileen and Tom it is good to b eback enven if now one handed as have done my wrist in on a squeezy mayo bottle tonight. Teach me to want some with my chips lol and now have to go to a & e to have it checked in the morning, not having much luck it seems lol.
> As for me lowering the tone its Jai's fault she made me do it, told me she would beat me if i didn't lol.
> 
> *Love you Jai l*ol


course you do :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! An early start for me this morning as I'm at the hospital this morning so got to be in Newcastle city centre for 10:00 to suffer torture by curling tongs! :roll: I can honestly say I am *not *looking forward to that!!! :devil:

Sammy sincerely hope you haven't broken your wrist - bloody hell squeezing a mayo bottle! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm at the diabetic nurse this morning to tell her I'm having the implant out on the 4th. Meh. Guess I really should get dressed (am sitting here in my birthday suit *lol*)


----------



## *H*

Onion decided today he was going to make the break for freedom and succeeded in running between my legs first thing this morning when I let the dogs out... Only he wedged himself between our fence and next door's hedge where I couldn't get to him... next thing I know next door's cat hating dog comes out, and was fine with him at first until Onion decided he's going to start hissing and growling, so next door's dog goes loopy trying to get to him through the hedge. (He's a huuuuge black lab). Lucky enough he was took in before he could get to him, and we managed to get Onion out eventually. He's a bit shook up, but hopefully he'll think again before darting through the back door. Going to have to let him have the run of upstairs instead of downstairs now, I don't want him to go out


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Sammy hope your wrist isnt broken, Eileen and Jen hope your hospital appointments go well.
Steve is off today and is making the upstairs cat access to the garden disabled friendly so Prince can get out:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Morning all. Sammy hope your wrist isnt broken, Eileen and Jen hope your hospital appointments go well.
> Steve is off today and is making the upstairs cat access to the garden disabled friendly so Prince can get out:2thumb:


:2thumb: perfect timing for the mild weather


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I'm back... The nurse took a LOT of blood an my arm hurts now  And I've found out I've gained a stone since last summer, which really ssipes me off since I am eating healthier and more active than I was last summer  I knew I was feeling fat! Not happy. Got my folic acid to start taking and I've got to stop taking my metformin (and increase my insulin). Then I've got an appt with the doctor the morning of my implant removal, as well.

Gonna take Diesel's crate outside and let the gigs out to nibble grass, methinks.....


----------



## feorag

Well I arrived for my hospital appointment at 9:45 and didn't get out of the department until 12:45!!! :gasp: I was well ssiped off I can tell you. I read 2 "Chats" from cover to cover, one "Living" magazine and then my TV Times because most of that time I was sitting in the waiting area. Probably sat for over 2½ and spent less than half an hour with doctors or nurses! :bash: Then the doctor gave me a prescription and I had to wait 40 minutes at the pharmacy to get it! :bash: 

Fortunately, they couldn't find anything wrong, so the news is good! :2thumb:

Jen, did you seriously not realise that you'd put a stone on?? Have you not noticed your clothes getting tighter?

*H* naughty Onion! :bash: I bet he did give himself a proper fright though, so hopefully it's taught him a hard lesson.

Shell - what modification is Steve doing to help Prince to get out???


----------



## Amalthea

No, I knew I was putting weight on. I said to Gary that I've been feeling fat. But I now know how much. It makes no sense!!!!

That wait seriously bites!!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Ah, I see - you knew you'd put on weight, but not how much and a stone is too much???

It seriously did bite! I was called at 10:00 and thought "ooh that's good" cos I'd parked at a 4 hour area and bused the rest of the way into town, so I was visualising a great shopping trip in town! :roll:

That was to check my weight and height! Then I sat for over half an hour and they called me and that was to meet the doctor and discuss the problem, then I sat again and waited an hour and they called me - that was to provide a urine sample and then I sat until 12:15 when they called me for a scan, then the doctor's examination, then they sat me in a room while I waited for the doctor to give me the final details! Unbelievable!! Apparently they only had 2 people to operate the scanners and that was what caused the backlog.


----------



## Amalthea

Lucky you put that much on the parking!!

Yeah, and cuz I was irritated, I ended up coming home and eating my feelings. Good plan, eh??


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive bought Dolly a pink bling collar today, its very pretty:flrt: Steve has boarded the top of the trellis and made a ramp from the trellis to the outdoor scratcher so Prince can use it as he cant manage the trellis or tree trunks due to his disabled front paw.
The cats that dont like the dog flap use the landing window to get into the garden and as Prince isnt keen on the dogs we thought this would encourage him into the garden for exercise as hes a fat lazy git :roll:


Eileen that sounds like its been a looooooong day


----------



## Shell195

Eileen :help:
My friends just rang, someone was out walking and they heard crying in the brambles so they went in to rescue what they thought was a kitten. She found a tiny crying animal that was very cold and thought it was a puppy. When she got it home her husband announced it was a fox cub:gasp:
Steves gone to pick it up as her husband demanded it was got rid of.
I know how to handrear mammals but Ive never done a fox before. I keep trying to ring Fox line etc but there is no answer:bash: It needs to be with other similar aged cubs so it doesnt imprint so my plan is to only have it short term until I find a fox/wildlife rescue to take it.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone Well after spending 4 1/2 hours up at accident and emergency today I have finally found out jus tho wmuch damage a squeezy mayonaise bottle can do lol.Thankfully it is not broken but I have ripped and torn the tendons and ligaments to pieces. It is going to take six weeks to heal and I have to wear my splints all the time now and if it still hasn't healed by then which is a possibilty then i have to go and have it surgically repaired.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, and cuz I was irritated, I ended up coming home and eating my feelings. Good plan, eh??


Kinda! :lol:



Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive bought Dolly a pink bling collar today, its very pretty:flrt: Steve has boarded the top of the trellis and made a ramp from the trellis to the outdoor scratcher so Prince can use it as he cant manage the trellis or tree trunks due to his disabled front paw.
> The cats that dont like the dog flap use the landing window to get into the garden and as Prince isnt keen on the dogs we thought this would encourage him into the garden for exercise as hes a fat lazy git :roll:
> 
> 
> Eileen that sounds like its been a looooooong day


I thought maybe they were exiting from an upstairs window so he was doing a ramp - just wanted to know how he was planning it. Will Prince manage that with his paw???



Shell195 said:


> Eileen :help:
> My friends just rang, someone was out walking and they heard crying in the brambles so they went in to rescue what they thought was a kitten. She found a tiny crying animal that was very cold and thought it was a puppy. When she got it home her husband announced it was a fox cub:gasp:
> Steves gone to pick it up as her husband demanded it was got rid of.
> I know how to handrear mammals but Ive never done a fox before. I keep trying to ring Fox line etc but there is no answer:bash: It needs to be with other similar aged cubs so it doesnt imprint so my plan is to only have it short term until I find a fox/wildlife rescue to take it.


Aw, bless the little stinky cub! :lol:

I wonder if the mother was moving them. They do, you see when the cubs are a few weeks old, she may have left that one somewhere to come back to it and the woman has found it in between. It happens so much with wildlife - like deer leaving their fawns hidden in long grass while they go off to feed and along comes a human and thinks it's been abandoned.

I was going to suggest you contact the National Fox Welfare Society, but every time I try to open my bookmark it says it has a problem and can't open it - not sure if it's my computer or their website.

He does need to be with other cubs, otherwise he'll develop dog behaviour instead of fox behaviour which wouldn't auger well for releasing.

Handrearing will be the same as cats and dogs for the minute though.


sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone Well after spending 4 1/2 hours up at accident and emergency today I have finally found out jus tho wmuch damage a squeezy mayonaise bottle can do lol.Thankfully it is not broken but I have ripped and torn the tendons and ligaments to pieces. It is going to take six weeks to heal and I have to wear my splints all the time now and if it still hasn't healed by then which is a possibilty then i have to go and have it surgically repaired.


Bloody Hell Sammy you did a good job there - if I were you I'd give up Mayo! :lol:


----------



## sammy1969

I Know Eileen I cant believe it myself but as for giving up mayonaise lol nahhhhh cant do that lol its my fav but may get jars in future lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> i know eileen i cant believe it myself but as for giving up mayonaise lol nahhhhh cant do that lol its my fav but may get jars in future lol


Sammyyyyyy


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> Sammyyyyyy


Yes hunny lol


----------



## Shell195

The cub has now arrived, what age do they open their eyes as hers are still tightly shut. Ive managed to get some Esbilac down her and Steve has gone out to get a baby feeding bottle as she has a big mouth.
I did wonder if the mum was moving them or if she came out the den and this one was still latched on. The woman said the cub was icy cold when she found it.


----------



## Amalthea

Wow... Busy night all around!! Sorry to hear about your wrist, Sammy!!! Poor little cub, Shell... PICS!!!

I have felt very emotional all day (I dunno if I'm PMSing a bit or something) and then I am missing True Blood, cuz of some stupid road works made us late back from the party and I just wanna cry. I know it's a stupid reason to burst into tears, but I've not been far off all day, anyways.... I could watch it now, but I've missed the beginning, so I'll just have to wait til Sunday *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Wow... Busy night all around!! Sorry to hear about your wrist, Sammy!!! Poor little cub, Shell... PICS!!!
> 
> I have felt very emotional all day (I dunno if I'm PMSing a bit or something) and then I am missing True Blood, cuz of some stupid road works made us late back from the party and I just wanna cry. I know it's a stupid reason to burst into tears, but I've not been far off all day, anyways.... I could watch it now, but I've missed the beginning, so I'll just have to wait til Sunday *sigh*


 
Im sure things will look better in the morning, I think we all have times we feel like this
Ive just fed the cub and I have more milk on me than inside her:lol2: She wants to suckle my dressing gown not suck on a teat or take it from a syringe, I hope she gets the hang of it soon.
Im going to ring the sanctuary who took my stoat tomorrrow and see if they have any cubs they can put her with as Im sure she would feel more secure. Why do I always feel really tired when I know I have night feeds to do!


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe try soaking the corner of a flannel in milk and see if she'd prefer suckling off that?


----------



## tomwilson

well i had my SW meeting last night and i lost 3.5 pounds didn't come on last night because i had to get out the house because i wanted to killl the mother inlaw to be


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The cub has now arrived, what age do they open their eyes as hers are still tightly shut. Ive managed to get some Esbilac down her and Steve has gone out to get a baby feeding bottle as she has a big mouth.
> I did wonder if the mum was moving them or if she came out the den and this one was still latched on. The woman said the cub was icy cold when she found it.


I think it's more or less the same as most mammals - about 10 days, give or take?? She must be very young then - we might have had them that young in at work, but I can't remember any - the ones that I've seen at least have all had their eyes open.

Some good information here that might assist Hand-rearing Vulpes vulpes - Red fox (Techniques)

Poor little girl - and poor you - you've just sent off your kittens and you're back handrearing again! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

I sent a pm to Ians daughter asking how he was as he had his op on Tuesday, here is her reply from tonight.


Hi. just got back from the hospital. hes doing ok but you know my dad, hates people fussing over him he wants to go home. at the moment he cant talk but hopefully in a week or so that should change.


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> well i had my SW meeting last night and i lost 3.5 pounds didn't come on last night because i had to get out the house because i wanted to killl the mother inlaw to be


:lol2: What was she doing????

And great news about the weight loss! 

Tom, did you watch Mrs Brown on Monday night? My son has just reminded me about the day one of his friends called for him when he was still at school and I did a Mrs Brown!

Apparently I answered the door and shouted up the stairs "Iain there's an *rsehole at the door for you!" Of course I can't remember it, but he says he's never forgotten it!! :roll: Barry was p*ssing himself laughing tonight when I told him - I just said I must have been having a bad day! :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I began to nod off when all of a sudden a great big sound came shaking through the house, a bloody truck drove past I mean massive I just caught site of it at the top of the road so I bloody give up :sad: when I finally decide to get some sleep things like that happen so I am awake for at least an hour now ! I am at work tomorrow psml :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think it's more or less the same as most mammals - about 10 days, give or take?? She must be very young then - we might have had them that young in at work, but I can't remember any - the ones that I've seen at least have all had their eyes open.
> 
> Some good information here that might assist Hand-rearing Vulpes vulpes - Red fox (Techniques)
> 
> Poor little girl - and poor you - you've just sent off your kittens and you're back handrearing again! :roll:


 
Im tired already:lol2: Im hoping to get in contact with a wildlife centre tomorrow so hopefully not many sleepless nights for me as Im to old now:whip:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> well i had my SW meeting last night and i lost 3.5 pounds didn't come on last night because i had to get out the house because i wanted to killl the mother inlaw to be


 
Well done:no1: Tell us more about your MIL:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I began to nod off when all of a sudden a great big sound came shaking through the house, a bloody truck drove past I mean massive I just caught site of it at the top of the road so I bloody give up :sad: when I finally decide to get some sleep things like that happen so I am awake for at least an hour now ! I am at work tomorrow psml :sad:


 
Better than an earthquake though:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :lol2: What was she doing????
> 
> And great news about the weight loss!
> 
> Tom, did you watch Mrs Brown on Monday night? My son has just reminded me about the day one of his friends called for him when he was still at school and I did a Mrs Brown!
> 
> Apparently I answered the door and shouted up the stairs "Iain there's an *rsehole at the door for you!" Of course I can't remember it, but he says he's never forgotten it!! :roll: Barry was p*ssing himself laughing tonight when I told him - I just said I must have been having a bad day! :lol2:


i saw it eileen it was very funny think the week before was the funniest so far though

as for the dianas mum there's really to much to list eileen but i'll say the thing that was the worst, remember me telling you about her no understanding the SW plan, and that me, diana her sister and our slimming world rep ben (who happens to be one of my best mates) have tried talking her through it. 

in the meeting yesterday ben was being marked by his team leader, he asked if anyone had any problems that week, and her mum pipes up and says she only lost 0.5 pound and she had been really good (which she had been anything but) and just completely shown him up in front of his boss who already isn't fond off him, i was fuming with her


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> well i had my SW meeting last night and i lost 3.5 pounds didn't come on last night because i had to get out the house because i wanted to killl the mother inlaw to be


I read the first few words then & thought "theres a Shelled Warriors meeting???" :lol2: Shelled Warriors is a tortoise forum & online shop btw.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Better than an earthquake though:lol2:


this is true psml:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> I read the first few words then & thought "theres a Shelled Warriors meeting???" :lol2: Shelled Warriors is a tortoise forum & online shop btw.


really why?:lol2:
i was hopping shelled warriors was the ninja turtles ready to some round and kick the MIL up the *rse

edit of i get it now SW shelled warriors, slimming world:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> really why?:lol2:
> i was hopping shelled warriors was the ninja turtles ready to some round and kick the MIL up the *rse
> 
> edit of i get it now SW shelled warriors, slimming world:bash:


Yep! :lol2: In the shelled section, SW is an abreviation of Shelled Warriors.


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> i saw it eileen it was very funny think the week before was the funniest so far though
> 
> as for the dianas mum there's really to much to list eileen but i'll say the thing that was the worst, remember me telling you about her no understanding the SW plan, and that me, diana her sister and our slimming world rep ben (who happens to be one of my best mates) have tried talking her through it.
> 
> in the meeting yesterday ben was being marked by his team leader, he asked if anyone had any problems that week, and her mum pipes up and says she only lost 0.5 pound and she had been really good (which she had been anything but) and just completely shown him up in front of his boss who already isn't fond off him, i was fuming with her


Yes I thought last week's was the funniest so far, although I found it quite funny watching the 2 old ladies sitting in the pub discussing how to identify a lesbian.

So the MIL wasn't around when they were handing out tact then, was she! :roll: No wonder you were mad at her!

Evening Colin and good night - you've done it again :bash: I'm just signing off to go to my bed!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yes I thought last week's was the funniest so far, although I found it quite funny watching the 2 old ladies sitting in the pub discussing how to identify a lesbian.
> 
> So the MIL wasn't around when they were handing out tact then, was she! :roll: No wonder you were mad at her!
> 
> Evening Colin and good night - you've done it again :bash: I'm just signing off to go to my bed!


One night Eileen, one night, Im expecting you to be the last poster of the night/early hours in this thread! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening Col, Im off to feed the fox cub shortly then its a couple of hours sleep before Im up again and again and again:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evening Col, Im off to feed the fox cub shortly then its a couple of hours sleep before Im up again and again and again:lol2:


Aww, I do love foxes :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

BAHAHAHA Russell Howard is soooo funny


----------



## Shell195

Good morning. Im feeling very tired this morning after night feeds.
Lower Moss wildlife hospital are coming to the sanctuary today to pick up the baby fox as they have another one in of the same age:2thumb:
This is the same one I took my baby stoat to who was released once fully weaned 
That is a big worry off my mind as shes not an easy feeder.

Ive just looked out the window and Prince is in the garden so Steves disabled ramps work:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww bless Prince!! Glad you found somewhere to take the fox  Still need pictures before she goes 

Got work this afternoon... Meh.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Awww bless Prince!! Glad you found somewhere to take the fox  Still need pictures before she goes
> 
> Got work this afternoon... Meh.


 
Sophs taken photos and I will upload them later:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - I'm just up!!! :gasp: Barry and I have been lying in bed for the last hour chatting - mainly about our children and their problems! :roll: Nothing new there then!


Zoo-Man said:


> One night Eileen, one night, Im expecting you to be the last poster of the night/early hours in this thread! :lol2:


No chance if it takes place after 12:00 - I turn into a pumpkin after 12:00 you know! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Good morning. Im feeling very tired this morning after night feeds.
> Lower Moss wildlife hospital are coming to the sanctuary today to pick up the baby fox as they have another one in of the same age:2thumb:
> This is the same one I took my baby stoat to who was released once fully weaned
> That is a big worry off my mind as shes not an easy feeder.
> 
> Ive just looked out the window and Prince is in the garden so Steves disabled ramps work:no1:


That's excellent news about the fox cub Shell - as she's a single cub, she's much better off with another one, then they can teach each other how to be foxes and have a much better chance when they're released.

Great news that the ramps have worked for Prince - I'm sure he'll love being out in the garden, prowling around like a little wild cat! :lol:

So Jen's at work, what's everyone else up to. We were thinking about going out for lunch, but there's too much to do here and I'm not bothered about going out, so we may go and start giving the garden its spring clean and I've got about 30 bonsai out there that need some tlc - I really must reduce the number though, because I haven't the enthusiasm I used to have and it now feels more like a chore than a pleasure.


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> *H* naughty Onion! :bash: I bet he did give himself a proper fright though, so hopefully it's taught him a hard lesson.


Hopefully, he's been giving the back door a wide berth today, so hopefully that has made him think twice about going outside, he's lucky though...

Awww baby fox cub :flrt: I'd love to see some pictures Shell


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> BAHAHAHA Russell Howard is soooo funny


That's why I signed off last night to watch him on BBC Three:no1:
He's plain awesomeness. And Bristolian Woot woot:whistling2:

I loved the Alcholic Baby gag:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> That's why I signed off last night to watch him on BBC Three:no1:
> He's plain awesomeness. And Bristolian Woot woot:whistling2:
> 
> I loved the Alcholic Baby gag:lol2:


ahhh THATS why you abandoned me. i spose i forgive you seeing as its hilarious 
bristolian eh...wanna help me kidnap him? :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> ahhh THATS why you abandoned me. i spose i forgive you seeing as its hilarious
> bristolian eh...wanna help me kidnap him? :flrt:


I could try, but he might not live in Bristol anymore:gasp:

Haha and the 'Can I have an Icecream *squirts breast juice*':2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Good morning. Im feeling very tired this morning after night feeds.
> Lower Moss wildlife hospital are coming to the sanctuary today to pick up the baby fox as they have another one in of the same age:2thumb:
> This is the same one I took my baby stoat to who was released once fully weaned
> That is a big worry off my mind as shes not an easy feeder.
> 
> Ive just looked out the window and Prince is in the garden so Steves disabled ramps work:no1:


Great news about baby fox Shell! And well done to Steve & his DIY skills! Does he want to come round here & plaster up the large holes in our living room & kitchen ceilings?


----------



## Zoo-Man

We took the dogs to a nature reserve in Longton this afternoon. Poor Indy got scared of a huge Landseer Newfoundland & turned into a whippet for about 100 metres! I saw my first ever Great-Crested Grebe in the flesh, in the middle of the huge lake, so not a very good view.


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Great news about baby fox Shell! And well done to Steve & his DIY skills! Does he want to come round here & plaster up the large holes in our living room & kitchen ceilings?


Please tell me you have put loads of pillows on the floor and jumped through from upstairs?:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at the sanctuary all day. The wildlife hospital sent a driver to pick up the cub and he treated me like an idiot:bash: I had just finished feeding and toileting her when they arrived and he insisted he did her again as he said you could never be sure that people did it right:devil: The poor cub ended up with milk coming out of her nose and I was furious. We questioned him about his actions and he said he didnt handrear he just collected but always fed when he went to pick up. He then tried to tell me it was a dog fox when in fact it was a vixen, Im glad his wife put him right. Stupid man!!!!!!!

Talking of stupid people we took a stray cat from the vets who told us it was a pregnant female. The vet nurse had sexed it, turns out to be a neutered male:whistling2:

No photos of the cub until tomorrow as Sophie took them and shes out for the night:whip:


Forgot to say, Steve is a crap plasterer *lol*


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell Shell - that's unbelievable! I would have complained to the wildlife contact about that. I agree some people might not know exactly what they are doing, but you do and he should have been made aware of that!! Stupid man!! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Please tell me you have put loads of pillows on the floor and jumped through from upstairs?:no1:


No, the thought never entered my head :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive been at the sanctuary all day. The wildlife hospital sent a driver to pick up the cub and he treated me like an idiot:bash: I had just finished feeding and toileting her when they arrived and he insisted he did her again as he said you could never be sure that people did it right:devil: The poor cub ended up with milk coming out of her nose and I was furious. We questioned him about his actions and he said he didnt handrear he just collected but always fed when he went to pick up. He then tried to tell me it was a dog fox when in fact it was a vixen, Im glad his wife put him right. Stupid man!!!!!!!
> 
> Talking of stupid people we took a stray cat from the vets who told us it was a pregnant female. The vet nurse had sexed it, turns out to be a neutered male:whistling2:
> 
> No photos of the cub until tomorrow as Sophie took them and shes out for the night:whip:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say, Steve is a crap plasterer *lol*


Shame, we could have has a chihuahua-cuddling Steve repair our ceiling :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> No, the thought never entered my head :lol2:


Then clearly your in a saner place:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Then clearly your in a saner place:whistling2:


Pfft, sometimes I really do wonder about my sanity..... :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody hell Shell - that's unbelievable! I would have complained to the wildlife contact about that. I agree some people might not know exactly what they are doing, but you do and he should have been made aware of that!! Stupid man!! :devil:


 
Im going to ring for an update so I will complain then:bash:


----------



## feorag

I would Shell - really I would!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Pfft, sometimes I really do wonder about my sanity..... :crazy:


you could just use them like serving hatches to the upstairs collin


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> you could just use them like serving hatches to the upstairs collin


:lol2: tis true Tom


----------



## _jake_

Nah, laundry basket right underneath! Or make some sort of lift :hmm:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Nah, laundry basket right underneath! Or make some sort of lift :hmm:


:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Nah, laundry basket right underneath! Or make some sort of lift :hmm:


 edit probably not the best sugestion under the consequences


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> edit probably not the best sugestion under the consequences


Huh, what?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Huh, what?


i wrote something else coll but felt better of it, i sugested a pole that you slide down, but given the nature of why you have holes in the ceiling i edited as i thought it might upset, sorry


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i wrote something else coll but felt better of it, i sugested a pole that you slide down, but given the nature of why you have holes in the ceiling i edited as i thought it might upset, sorry


Nah, its ok mate, thats quite funny actually :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, its ok mate, thats quite funny actually :lol2:


and if you get bored slidig down it you can get the stripers round :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

evening peeps


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> and if you get bored slidig down it you can get the stripers round :lol2:


:lol2: true true



Salazare Slytherin said:


> evening peeps


You mean morning! And dont forget to put your clock forward! So its actually 4:04am now! Eek! :gasp:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: true true
> 
> 
> 
> You mean morning! And dont forget to put your clock forward! So its actually 4:04am now! Eek! :gasp:


bugger:bash: I forgot about that lmao :devil: haha and I didnt relise the time I thought it was only 11 lmao:gasp:
well a quick hi and bye I should go to sleep


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> bugger:bash: I forgot about that lmao :devil: haha and I didnt relise the time I thought it was only 11 lmao:gasp:
> well a quick hi and bye I should go to sleep


Yep, Im off to bed now too. Goodnight guys : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, Im off to bed now too. Goodnight guys : victory:


Night : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: true true
> 
> 
> 
> You mean morning! And dont forget to put your clock forward! So its actually 4:04am now! Eek! :gasp:


only if you put your clock forward two hours :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning! It's a beautiful sunny day here today with a lot of of heat in the sun, but I've got loads of stuff to do, cos I did just about nothing yesterday!

Hope you all remembered to put your clocks forward and don't find yourself an hour behind everyone else, like Barry and I did a couple of years ago! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. I will put pics up of the fox later. Im going to Steves allotment shortly:gasp: Dont know what else we are doing today


----------



## Amalthea

I still feel physically sick about Anne  Some of the posters in that group got aggressive last night and used very strong words (one that I will not repeat... ever)... *shakes head*


----------



## feorag

Rat total clean out for me today. I bought them a hanging basket on Friday and I'm dying to put it in the cage. I've been looking for one small enough to fit in their cage and finally found one in a Pound shop! It's a metal one, but it came with a coco mat liner so I'm dying to see what they make of it.


----------



## Shell195

Fox cub photos here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/669870-my-overnight-visitor.html#post8011104

My dressing gown has seen many orphans since I bought it:lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Hey everyone

Sorry been so quiet again lately - just can't keep up with everything right now! feel like I'm running around like a headless chicken!

How is everyone? Did you all remember to put the clocks forward? I was far too keen and changed my phone time last night so I wouldn't wake late... but forgot my phone is too clever for it's own good and changes automatically so when my alarm went off at what was meant to be 5:30am (don't ask - had to take the OH to the railway station stupidly early)... it was actually 4:30am! it all went wrong!



Amalthea said:


> I still feel physically sick about Anne  Some of the posters in that group got aggressive last night and used very strong words (one that I will not repeat... ever)... *shakes head*


What happened? which thread?


----------



## feorag

It's this one - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/669517-last-circus-elephant-uk-treated.html


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> It's this one - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/669517-last-circus-elephant-uk-treated.html


thank you


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/669808-female-ragdoll-kitten-16-weeks.html

:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Atari is gonna be famous *dances*


----------



## Amalthea

Yay!!! ("liked" on FB)


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yay!!! ("liked" on FB)


Thanks  cant wait til it comes out


----------



## Shell195

Well done Atari and his mum:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Well done Atari and his mum:no1:


im soooooo chuffed XD her cartoons are awesome , i cant wait to see what his story arc is like XD


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/670127-diesel-enjoying-sunshine.html


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/669808-female-ragdoll-kitten-16-weeks.html
> 
> :bash:


Cos we can't post on classified threads, I've pm'd the owner to ask that they please neuter the cat before they sell her and if the keep her. I can see someone taking this girl and thinking they can get pretty kittens from her!! :bash:



ami_j said:


> Atari is gonna be famous *dances*


Enlighten me please???


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Cos we can't post on classified threads, I've pm'd the owner to ask that they please neuter the cat before they sell her and if the keep her. I can see someone taking this girl and thinking they can get pretty kittens from her!! :bash:
> 
> Enlighten me please???


The Adventures of the Rodent Rebels hes gonna be on here


----------



## feorag

You'll have to tell me when he's on, so I can read it! :2thumb:

BTW did you see that they're going to make another series of "Being Human"? George is back, but no-one knows what they're going to do about replacing Mitchell. :sad:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> You'll have to tell me when he's on, so I can read it! :2thumb:
> 
> BTW did you see that they're going to make another series of "Being Human"? George is back, but no-one knows what they're going to do about replacing Mitchell. :sad:


i will do  if you get a spare minute her cartoons are HILARIOUS

will be interesting to see how they go on without Mitchell for sure...and i wanna see the baby


----------



## feorag

I bet it'll have a tail! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

i'm indulging my geeky side, by spending alot of money on litttle plastic models:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I still feel physically sick about Anne  Some of the posters in that group got aggressive last night and used very strong words (one that I will not repeat... ever)... *shakes head*


How anyone can justify such abuse is beyond me hun! Think they must have a chromosome missing or something.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> i'm indulging my geeky side, by spending alot of money on litttle plastic models:blush:


Go on, enlighten me. 

I have some X-Men figures still with their original box : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great news about Atari & his forthcoming fame Jai. You will have to print off his feature & frame it.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Go on, enlighten me.
> 
> I have some X-Men figures still with their original box : victory:


war hammer my friend, war hammer, £119 of war hammer to be exact and i can't wait:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Great news about Atari & his forthcoming fame Jai. You will have to print off his feature & frame it.


thats a good idea


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> war hammer my friend, war hammer, £119 of war hammer to be exact and i can't wait:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Wow, thats a lot of Warhammer!!! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> thats a good idea


congradulations to you both



Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, thats a lot of Warhammer!!! :gasp:


its not really though:blush:

i could have the same for cheaper but i want it to look like this








instead of this








but to do that i need to use some parts from other models


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> congradulations to you both
> 
> 
> its not really though:blush:
> 
> i could have the same for cheaper but i want it to look like this
> image
> instead of this
> image
> but to do that i need to use some parts from other models


ta  i drew the pic that won it, he gets the glory!:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> ta  i drew the pic that won it, he gets the glory!:lol2:


:lol2:well that just goes to show what a great mummy he's got


----------



## Amalthea

*yawn* It's gonna be a long day. I'm at work all day today, but Gary's down in London, so I've gotta catch the bus in, then because the bus that I need finishes before I do, I have to catch a bus to Radcliffe and walk home. I've put a chili on in the slow cooker, as well. Poor Gary had to be down in London for a meeting at 7:30... Just got the message that he's there, but the one he's having a meeting with will be another 40 minutes!! It's not like London is just next door or anything!


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Poor Gary - that stinks cos he could have got a later train if he'd known! :bash:

I'm doing more housework this morning cos I did so little over the weekend and it's now got to be done and then I'm meeting Anyday Anne at our shopping centre with her grandson for coffee and a shop!


----------



## Shell195

I have been busy cleaning too. Ive just fed the dogs and am getting ready for work. Chris is off to the Isle of white on Friday  I keep looking at long weekends so Soph and I can go and visit him later in the year.


----------



## ukphd

Hey everyone

been at work today so another 4am start (not fun after the clocks change! ) but on the bright side I've skived off early so am now enjoying a cuppa in the garden with the cats 

Eileen - that video in your signature is brilliant! where did you get it from? I want to show my mum - she would love that!  :no1:


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> been at work today so another 4am start (not fun after the clocks change! ) but on the bright side I've skived off early so am now enjoying a cuppa in the garden with the cats
> 
> Eileen - that video in your signature is brilliant! where did you get it from? I want to show my mum - she would love that!  :no1:


 
Hi Nancy. I find that video very hypnotic and although I know there are only 2 kittens I keep on watching it:lol2:

One of 4 Quaker parrots chewed his way out the aviary today:bash: We did eventually get him back but it was a very long afternoon


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, thats a lot of Warhammer!!! :gasp:


Hi peeps


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi peeps


Hello, what have you been up to today?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just re checked my ucas application. though i still haent got in, i missed the part where it said id got on the reserve list. which means i probably still wont get a place this time but means ive done better than i thought. part of me is sayin so close but still fail! but i hae to be positie n think i actually didnt do as bad as i thought i did n if i just brush up my interview technique just a little i should get in next year


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Hello, what have you been up to today?


Hia not much  infact I have just be down right lazy :no1:
hope you had a good day?


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Hi Nancy. I find that video very hypnotic and although I know there are only 2 kittens I keep on watching it:lol2:
> 
> One of 4 Quaker parrots chewed his way out the aviary today:bash: We did eventually get him back but it was a very long afternoon


I know - I can't stop watching it either! 

Glad you got the parrot back!:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just re checked my ucas application. though i still haent got in, i missed the part where it said *id* *got on the reserve list*. which means i probably still wont get a place this time but means ive done better than i thought. part of me is sayin so close but still fail! but i hae to be positie n think i actually didnt do as bad as i thought i did n if i just brush up my interview technique just a little i should get in next year


 
Well done for that:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hia not much  infact I have just be down right lazy :no1:
> hope you had a good day?


 
It was ok besides the parrot catching:whistling2:




ukphd said:


> I know - I can't stop watching it either!
> 
> Glad you got the parrot back!:gasp:


Naughty Sparky has escaped before and came back on his own but its very risky with all the resident cats we have loose. He wont be escaping again:bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> It was ok besides the parrot catching:whistling2:


 Oh yes I had that problem whith my mums when she went on holiday, I think I posted on here actually for some tips, he was having none of it :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Hi all im still alive lol.

How is everyone?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> Hi all im still alive lol.
> 
> How is everyone?


Hey :2thumb: not bad thankyou although I think my iggy is on his way out, been to the vets got better then got worse  so may be time to let him go, still need to discuss with the vet but other than that I am good, what about you


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey :2thumb: not bad thankyou although I think my iggy is on his way out, been to the vets got better then got worse  so may be time to let him go, still need to discuss with the vet but other than that I am good, what about you


Im good waiting to pop this sprog out now lol. My cambridgei has laid a sac so i cant hoover my front room lol.

Whats up with the iggy???


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Im good waiting to pop this sprog out now lol. My cambridgei has laid a sac so i cant hoover my front room lol.
> 
> Whats up with the iggy???


 
I didnt realise you were ready to pop:gasp:
Good luck with the birth:flrt:

Our Hill ponies are doing so well, they are so friendly and well behaved now and I actually hugged them the other day:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> I didnt realise you were ready to pop:gasp:
> Good luck with the birth:flrt:
> 
> Our Hill ponies are doing so well, they are so friendly and well behaved now and I actually hugged them the other day:flrt:


Its gone fast aint it. My due date is on thursday lol.

Awwww cant believe how well they are coming on. We have finally weaned Honeys foal lol. Cant believe how big he is :O


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> Im good waiting to pop this sprog out now lol. My cambridgei has laid a sac so i cant hoover my front room lol.
> 
> Whats up with the iggy???


 
awwww *******, he is 14 hun and he has just been off the last week, vomitng not moving e.t.c I took him to the vets at cheshire they kepot him in over nite and done an excellent job with him, brought him home for a day and he is back the way he was  but for that age he could have had a stroke or anything, it is a very long time for them  so if it is kinder to let him go I think I am going too. he has had a good life but again still going to discuss his options. 

and bummer I have to sweep and hoover every day lol and ******, didnt know you were preggy lol congrats:2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> awwww *******, he is 14 hun and he has just been off the last week, vomitng not moving e.t.c I took him to the vets at cheshire they kepot him in over nite and done an excellent job with him, brought him home for a day and he is back the way he was  but for that age he could have had a stroke or anything, it is a very long time for them  so if it is kinder to let him go I think I am going too. he has had a good life but again still going to discuss his options.
> 
> and bummer I have to sweep and hoover every day lol and ******, didnt know you were preggy lol congrats:2thumb:


Yea preggers with my 2nd lol.

I had a snake have a stroke last year and he died. Thats why i gave up reptiles lol


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Morning all! Poor Gary - that stinks cos he could have got a later train if he'd known! :bash:


He had to DRIVE, cuz the first trains down in the morning aren't until 6:30 (or something like that), so poor Gary had to be on the road at 3:30 this morning.... And the guy he was due to meet didn't show up til 9:30!!! :censor: I have fed him and sent him to bed now. We even went for a long walk with the mutt when he got home!! He's knackered!!! Work doesn't even give him the morning off after a trip like this. Ssipes me off!!! 

LOVE the siggy video!!! 



selina20 said:


> Its gone fast aint it. My due date is on thursday lol.


Wow!!!! Exciting!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> Yea preggers with my 2nd lol.
> 
> I had a snake have a stroke last year and he died. Thats why i gave up reptiles lol


awwww ((hugs)) I bet its gonna be a star! 
yeah after this I will still be into reptiles but gonna take break from igunas for a while, they are not easy lizards and alot of cost for vets you know bug lizards and big bills and all that, just gonna keep the smaller ones.: victory:

I hope the birth goes well  take lots and lots of pics: victory:


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> Wow!!!! Exciting!!!!! :flrt:


It is but scarey at the same time.

Iv just had an omg moment. My friend lives in a small 2nd floor flat with 3 kids and has chose the worst possible breed of dog. Shes just brought a rottie cross husky. I really do wonder about some people.


----------



## Shell195

The ponies in their temporay field, hopefully we can integrate them with the 2 big mares shortly

Minnie

















Milo


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Minnie
> image
> image
> 
> Milo
> image


Omg Minnie is the cutest little thing in the world. They would make a fab driving team lol. Minnie looks like she has shettie in her with her bushy mane. They have come on loads just by seeing photos.


----------



## RubyCurtis

hi everyone, very bored and achey, got 11 weeks to go, unlike selina lol i feel huge and sick of waddling everywhere lol


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Omg Minnie is the cutest little thing in the world. They would make a fab driving team lol. Minnie looks like she has shettie in her with her bushy mane. They have come on loads just by seeing photos.


 
They have come on really well. Mary thinks that Minnie is part shetie too.
There is quite a size difference between them. Milo is really cheeky and Minnie is sooo sweet and loving:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> hi everyone, very bored and achey, got 11 weeks to go, unlike selina lol i feel huge and sick of waddling everywhere lol


 
Cant you tell spring is in the air:lol2: The last weeks are the worse! Its all worth it in the end:flrt:

Any more news on your dad?


----------



## Amalthea

selina20 said:


> It is but scarey at the same time.
> 
> Iv just had an omg moment. My friend lives in a small 2nd floor flat with 3 kids and has chose the worst possible breed of dog. Shes just brought a rottie cross husky. I really do wonder about some people.


I bet!!! :2thumb:

Some people, eh?? Madness.......



RubyCurtis said:


> hi everyone, very bored and achey, got 11 weeks to go, unlike selina lol i feel huge and sick of waddling everywhere lol



Hiya, Ruby!!! 

The ponies are looking so cute, Shell!!!! :flrt:

And just to add to Gary's knackeredness (new word), Diesel got a bit over excited during swimming today and jumped BEFORE Gary threw the stick... Right into Gary's shin. He obviously had his mouth open when he did it and you can see the imprint of his bottom front teeth.... Think it hurt both of 'em. Gary's got quite the lump and bruise forming.


----------



## RubyCurtis

hi shell he is doing ok, i think hes just bored, he hates not being able to do anything for himself, he has to start trying some food soon but has to have it through a straw which hes gutted about. he just hates feeling helpless. the animals miss him too, they know something is wrong they are just moping about


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I bet!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Some people, eh?? Madness.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya, Ruby!!!
> 
> The ponies are looking so cute, Shell!!!! :flrt:
> 
> And just to add to Gary's knackeredness (new word), Diesel got a bit over excited during swimming today and jumped BEFORE Gary threw the stick... Right into Gary's shin. He obviously had his mouth open when he did it and you can see the imprint of his bottom front teeth.... Think it hurt both of 'em. Gary's got quite the lump and bruise forming.


 
Poor Gary, its not been his day has it!


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> hi shell he is doing ok, i think hes just bored, he hates not being able to do anything for himself, he has to start trying some food soon but has to have it through a straw which hes gutted about. he just hates feeling helpless. the animals miss him too, they know something is wrong they are just moping about


 

Hopefully it wont be to long until he can come home. He needs to get strong to meet his new grandchild so he needs to do as hes told for once in his life.


----------



## Amalthea

RubyCurtis said:


> hi shell he is doing ok, i think hes just bored, he hates not being able to do anything for himself, he has to start trying some food soon but has to have it through a straw which hes gutted about. he just hates feeling helpless. the animals miss him too, they know something is wrong they are just moping about


*lol* Sounds about right!! Tell him we all said to behave!



Shell195 said:


> Poor Gary, its not been his day has it!


Nope!!!


----------



## feorag

ukphd said:


> Eileen - that video in your signature is brilliant! where did you get it from? I want to show my mum - she would love that!  :no1:


I got it in an e-mail and I just loved it! Just right click on it in my signature and save it, then send it to your mum as an embedded photo?



Amalthea said:


> And just to add to Gary's knackeredness (new word), Diesel got a bit over excited during swimming today and jumped BEFORE Gary threw the stick... Right into Gary's shin. He obviously had his mouth open when he did it and you can see the imprint of his bottom front teeth.... Think it hurt both of 'em. Gary's got quite the lump and bruise forming.


Yeh! Somebody else got toothed!! I am so glad I'm not the only one, only when Skye does it to me her not even trying to get a stick he's just running to me!

Shell, I can see a helluva an improvement in those ponies already! They're looking great! :2thumb:

Selina, I saw on your siggie that you only had 2 days to go and then you posted that you're due on Thursday. Fingers crossed it all goes well for you.

Cat, I think if you got on the reserve list, then that's an achievement in itself and yes, hopefully you might get in next year! :2thumb:

Ruby, sorry you're getting fed up of waddling - it's not a lot of fun is it? Give my love to your dad and tell him to just do what he's told! :lol:

Salazare, sorry to hear about your iggie! :sad:

Have I missed anyone out??


----------



## Shell195

I need to go to bed 30 minutes earlier tonight so that Dolly can race round our bedroom with the nekkid boys until shes tired:lol2: The minute I take a sleepy puppy upstairs she comes alive:bash:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Been there with kittens too! :roll:

Now all I have to contend with is Purrdy's twitchy *rse and flicking tail in my face! :bash:

And now I'm off to bed to endure just that!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hi Nancy. I find that video very hypnotic and although I know there are only 2 kittens I keep on watching it:lol2:
> 
> One of 4 Quaker parrots chewed his way out the aviary today:bash: We did eventually get him back but it was a very long afternoon


Quakers are little buggars! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi peeps


Hi SS : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen, hi Colin


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi SS : victory:


HIA :no1: how are you?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> I got it in an e-mail and I just loved it! Just right click on it in my signature and save it, then send it to your mum as an embedded photo?
> 
> Yeh! Somebody else got toothed!! I am so glad I'm not the only one, only when Skye does it to me her not even trying to get a stick he's just running to me!
> 
> Shell, I can see a helluva an improvement in those ponies already! They're looking great! :2thumb:
> 
> Selina, I saw on your siggie that you only had 2 days to go and then you posted that you're due on Thursday. Fingers crossed it all goes well for you.
> 
> Cat, I think if you got on the reserve list, then that's an achievement in itself and yes, hopefully you might get in next year! :2thumb:
> 
> Ruby, sorry you're getting fed up of waddling - it's not a lot of fun is it? Give my love to your dad and tell him to just do what he's told! :lol:
> 
> Salazare, sorry to hear about your iggie! :sad:
> 
> Have I missed anyone out??


 
Thanks feorag, it hurts more seeing him like that than just letting him go. : victory:


----------



## Shell195

SS your Iggy is a very old man, not many get to that age.

Whats your real name?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> SS your Iggy is a very old man, not many get to that age.
> 
> Whats your real name?


 
yeah thanks  my name is Dixon :2thumb:
or people call me sally for short lmao


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah thanks  my name is Dixon :2thumb:
> or people call me sally for short lmao


 

Sally it is then:lol2or Dixon if you prefer)
Im Shell
Feorag is Eileen
Zooman is Colin
Amalthea is Jen
AmiJ is Jaimi
UKPD is Nancy
Tom is Tom

No doubt Ive missed someone:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Sally it is then:lol2or Dixon if you prefer)
> Im Shell
> Feorag is Eileen
> Zooman is Colin
> Amalthea is Jen
> AmiJ is Jaimi
> UKPD is Nancy
> Tom is Tom
> 
> No doubt Ive missed someone:lol2:


ahh cool I am just gonna copy that onto a word document so I dont forget lols:blush: I forget alot : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ahh cool I am just gonna copy that onto a word document so I dont forget lols:blush: *I forget alot* : victory:


 
Thats why you fit in here(me and Eileen are very forgetful) pmsl:roll2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Thats why you fit in here(me and Eileen are very forgetful) pmsl:roll2:


haha cool, I AM gonna have to learn soon though, we are thinking of getting a african grey parrot and a rat or two so am gonna have to learn some of the other sections and not just the reps lol: victory:
but not rushing into anything just yet. Jami has been very helpful with me and so has rackie lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen, hi Colin


Hey hun. 



Salazare Slytherin said:


> HIA :no1: how are you?


Hey SS. Im ok thanks. Being entertained watching Indy the Chi puppy chasing & playing with Clio the Siamese cat.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SS. Im ok thanks. Being entertained watching Indy the Chi puppy chasing & playing with Clio the Siamese cat.


 
awwww that is awesome  I would love to have seen that, it is colin isn't it lol ? sorry if its not I have just been told lol ,


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> haha cool, I AM gonna have to learn soon though, we are thinking of getting a african grey parrot and a rat or two so am gonna have to learn some of the other sections and not just the reps lol: victory:
> but not rushing into anything just yet. amij has been very helpful with me and so has rackie lol


 
Colin(Zoo-Man) is very knowledgable about parrots:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> awwww that is awesome  I would love to have seen that, it is colin isn't it lol ? sorry if its not I have just been told lol ,


Yep, Colin, or Col. : victory:

If you want info on parrots, feel free to ask away. Im good with my parrots & have 3 at the mo.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Colin(Zoo-Man) is very knowledgable about parrots:2thumb:


I will know who to cry too then :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, Colin, or Col. : victory:
> 
> If you want info on parrots, feel free to ask away. Im good with my parrots & have 3 at the mo.


Ah awesome thanks colin I will bear it in mind, and gosh 3 parrots, thats awesome, I will know who to cry too nearer the time or if something goes wrong lol:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Ah awesome thanks colin I will bear it in mind, and gosh 3 parrots, thats awesome, I will know who to cry too nearer the time or if something goes wrong lol:2thumb:


Anytime Sally. Whats drawing you to a Grey Parrot may I ask?


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me and the hounds, night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me and the hounds, night xx


Goodnight hun, goodnight doggies xx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Anytime Sally. Whats drawing you to a Grey Parrot may I ask?


you can:no1: I am not so much drawn to their colours BUT they are said to be the most intelligent, I thought about it alot as I would love a Mcaw for there beauty and colours and sometimes nice nature if you work at it BUT I lived with two guys who had an african grey and I was really amazed at how intelligent Jake was,he would say good morning dixon e.t.c as I went down stairs and used to tell the dogs off too lol was really really funny, they had 2 rotweilers so was always entertaining and a lovible home.


Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me and the hounds, night xx


Nitey Nite Shell Nite doggies: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> you can:no1: I am not so much drawn to their colours BUT they are said to be the most intelligent, I thought about it alot as I would love a Mcaw for there beauty and colours and sometimes nice nature if you work at it BUT I lived with two guys who had an african grey and I was really amazed at how intelligent Jake was,he would say good morning dixon e.t.c as I went down stairs and used to tell the dogs off too lol was really really funny, they had 2 rotweilers so was always entertaining and a lovible home.


The downside of Greys is they are one of the most sensitive neurotic parrot species. It doesn't take much to upset them, & they are fairly prone to feather plucking & fearful behaviour. 

Here are my 3 parrots.

Lola the Blue-Fronted Amazon parrot









Spike the Black-Headed Caique & Jaffa the Sun Conure


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Oh wow they are beautiful, I like colourful birds. How old are they all?
are any of them able to talk or get words out (not that, that is the only reason I would like one)
Yeah I recall reading that they can be stressed out pretty easy which is why we have not ruhed into anything just yet.
I will say I did not know about the fearful behavior though.
If I am honest I secretly have to love Lola a little more lol but they are all lovely.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I have to go to bed too I am at work tomorrow lol nitey nite guys.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Oh wow they are beautiful, I like colourful birds. How old are they all?
> are any of them able to talk or get words out (not that, that is the only reason I would like one)
> Yeah I recall reading that they can be stressed out pretty easy which is why we have not ruhed into anything just yet.
> I will say I did not know about the fearful behavior though.
> If I am honest I secretly have to love Lola a little more lol but they are all lovely.


Lola is coming up for 7 years old, Spike is 6 & Jaffa is 4 years old. Lola is the only talker. She can say her name, Hello, Good Girl, & she does the Little Britain Anne's "eh eh eehhhh" noise & The Simpson's Nelson "ha haa" noise.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have to go to bed too I am at work tomorrow lol nitey nite guys.


Goodnight Dixon, sleep well x


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight Dixon, sleep well x


good morning collin


----------



## selina20

Lol Eileen its a day ahead and i havent changed it.

Oooo good luck Ruby sorry to say this but you will get a lot bigger in your last few weeks XD


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, not much planned today just food shopping and work


----------



## Amalthea

Last night was horrible.. Went in to feed everybody after sending Gary to bed and both Mama and Tink gliders were in tupor (kinda an un-natural hibernation). Started warming them up to get them out of it, gave them honey water. Tink started to really perk up and was being her naughty self, Mama not so much  After about 3 hours, I was literally falling asleep with them, so I set up a storage box (Tink was much better but not strong enough for the cage) with honeyed fruit mush and a pouch and put them into the airing cupboard for the heat. Went to bed, then woke up about an hour and a half later with a low blood sugar. Went and had something to eat and then checked on the girls. Both gone. I just don't know what I've done wrong. It must be something I've done since they were both un tupor and both died. I can't stop crying....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Last night was horrible.. Went in to feed everybody after sending Gary to bed and both Mama and Tink gliders were in tupor (kinda an un-natural hibernation). Started warming them up to get them out of it, gave them honey water. Tink started to really perk up and was being her naughty self, Mama not so much  After about 3 hours, I was literally falling asleep with them, so I set up a storage box (Tink was much better but not strong enough for the cage) with honeyed fruit mush and a pouch and put them into the airing cupboard for the heat. Went to bed, then woke up about an hour and a half later with a low blood sugar. Went and had something to eat and then checked on the girls. Both gone. I just don't know what I've done wrong. It must be something I've done since they were both un tupor and both died. I can't stop crying....


 
Oh Jen thats awful ((HUGS)) Im sure its nothing you have done at all, maybe glidergirl can shed some light on this sad unfortunate event

RIP Mama and Tink


----------



## feorag

OMG Jen - how awful! :sad: It sounds like you did everything you could to try and get them out of it, but maybe it just wasn't to be? It must have been an awful shock for you to find them both though! :grouphug:

I don't know anything about gliders, so didn't know this even happened! It's certainly just made me think twice about ever getting any though! :gasp:


Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks feorag, it hurts more seeing him like that than just letting him go. : victory:


Hi Sally :grin1: 

I know exactly what you mean and I've been there more times than I would care to count, sometimes it is best to let them go.



selina20 said:


> Lol Eileen its a day ahead and i havent changed it.
> 
> Oooo good luck Ruby sorry to say this but you will get a lot bigger in your last few weeks XD


I remember being told when I was pregnant that the baby doubled its weight in the last month! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I've sent Marie a PM on the glider forum....

Usually tupor is brought on by cold or a low blood sugar.... But they have two eating spots (to stop bickering), three beds (again, in case of bickering), and it's far from cold in there!


----------



## feorag

I hope she can suggest something - if only to set your mind at ease about what might have caused it.


----------



## Amalthea

I feel sick....


----------



## Shell195

Jen, its been a bad time for Pygmy hogs attempting hibernation and nobody knows why, I know its not the same species but its very strange.
I hope Marie can shed some light on it for you. Very, very sad


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Good morning peeps, I just thought I would let you know that those who were asking about Yoda, he passed away either last nite or this morning, he looked alot happier however, having said this I am happier he is no longer in his pain.
: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen, its been a bad time for Pygmy hogs attempting hibernation and nobody knows why, I know its not the same species but its very strange.
> I hope Marie can shed some light on it for you. Very, very sad


Have told Marie this, as well. Thanx



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Good morning peeps, I just thought I would let you know that those who were asking about Yoda, he passed away either last nite or this morning, he looked alot happier however, having said this I am happier he is no longer in his pain.
> : victory:


RIP Yoda {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Good morning peeps, I just thought I would let you know that those who were asking about Yoda, he passed away either last nite or this morning, he looked alot happier however, having said this I am happier he is no longer in his pain.
> : victory:


RIP Yoda, now free from suffering

Thinking of you Sally ((HUGS))


----------



## feorag

Oh dear :sad: this day is getting sadder! So sorry to hear about Yoda, but as you say he's now in a better place and no longer in pain.

Jen I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better! See - this is why I find that I prefer to have to make the decision about having my pets put to sleep, because when they die at home my thoughts are very destructive and I do blame myself. 

Shell's right this winter & spring has been funny and confusing weather-wise. Remember Colin's Horsefields came out of hibernation far too soon too. I was just thinking myself at the weekend, that this is the first year in about 10 that my Monty hasn't stopped eating! He always stops around about February and doesn't eat again until June and yet he's eaten all the way through this spring, which is very odd.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Have told Marie this, as well. Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Yoda {{{hugs}}}


thanks hun x : victory: I will be fine, just going to take a break from iguanas for a while lol they are not easy.


----------



## Amalthea

If there had been any signs that something wasn't right, I'd feel better, but they were both jumping on me for treats the night before!!

Maybe it's just something with the weather then... *sigh*


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Oh dear :sad: this day is getting sadder! So sorry to hear about Yoda, but as you say he's now in a better place and no longer in pain.
> 
> Jen I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better! See - this is why I find that I prefer to have to make the decision about having my pets put to sleep, because when they die at home my thoughts are very destructive and I do blame myself.
> 
> Shell's right this winter & spring has been funny and confusing weather-wise. Remember Colin's Horsefields came out of hibernation far too soon too. I was just thinking myself at the weekend, that this is the first year in about 10 that my Monty hasn't stopped eating! He always stops around about February and doesn't eat again until June and yet he's eaten all the way through this spring, which is very odd.





Shell195 said:


> RIP Yoda, now free from suffering
> 
> Thinking of you Sally ((HUGS))


 thankyou both, I hope this day does get better! I don't wanna feel any more depressed :lol2: I may bake some cakes a little later on after work I have not done that for a while.


----------



## feorag

On days like this, anything that makes you feel better can only be good! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Was thinking of baking, too.... Or making french toast.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> On days like this, anything that makes you feel better can only be good! :2thumb:


yup deffo agree with that.



Amalthea said:


> Was thinking of baking, too.... Or making french toast.


nom nom french toast


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Good morning peeps, I just thought I would let you know that those who were asking about Yoda, he passed away either last nite or this morning, he looked alot happier however, having said this I am happier he is no longer in his pain.
> : victory:


RIP Yoda at least he was one happy Iggy. Most iggys dont have a good life due to idiots taking them on and not realising what they are like.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Was thinking of baking, too.... Or making french toast.


Hmm............ french toast and maple syrup!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:

Hi Selina - any signs of imminent birth???


----------



## Amalthea

I managed to find some not TOO expensive maple syrup yesterday at asda... Had to buy it. That's what's got me thinking french toast!


----------



## ami_j

RIP Mama,Tink and Yoda 
*hugs* Jen and Sally , im so sorry


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> Hmm............ french toast and maple syrup!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:
> 
> Hi Selina - any signs of imminent birth???


Nopes shes really holding in there lol. 2 days till im due and 13 days till i have a c section if she dont appear.


----------



## Amalthea

Mama was the oldest critter here....


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I managed to find some not TOO expensive maple syrup yesterday at asda... Had to buy it. That's what's got me thinking french toast!


I luvs my maple syrup - have it on porridge every morning with added golden linseed and sunflower seeds! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:



selina20 said:


> Nopes shes really holding in there lol. 2 days till im due and 13 days till i have a c section if she dont appear.


Did you have a c-section with Ewan??



Amalthea said:


> Mama was the oldest critter here....


How old was she Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

She was 7.... About middle age for a glider.

Maple syrup is so expensive here!!! Found a little squeazy bottle at asda for £1.84 (or something like that).


----------



## Amalthea

Want this for the gigs over summer:

RABBIT GUINEA PIG CHICKEN FERRET HUTCH RUN COOP LARGE on eBay (end time 31-Mar-11 15:18:15 BST)


----------



## feorag

It is - I got Iain to bring me some back from Canada when he was there many years ago. I buy a big bottle from Costco, because the smaller the bottle the dearer it is. I've tried the maple flavour syrup, but it's not the same! 

That hutch looks a good deal if you can get it for that price! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Gonna try to get to costco with friends of ours... Will have a look there!


----------



## feorag

Yes, have a look - it's a pretty big bottle - can't remember the price, but certainly gram for gram I've found it the cheapest way to buy it. I usually decant it into a smaller, more usable pouring jar, just to make it easier.

Well that's me off now - I'm going to a wool shop to see if I can find a supplier of some particular wool for a jumper my jumper buyer wants me to try and make - I've tried 5 shops already without success and this is about the last one that I know of.

Then I'm gonna take Skye for a walk along the beach and back to my docs for a 4:30 follow-up appointment.

In the meantime have a laugh at this! At least he looks a happy drunk!! :roll: YouTube - The Ultimate Pisshead!

Speaky later! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, have a look - it's a pretty big bottle - can't remember the price, but certainly gram for gram I've found it the cheapest way to buy it. I usually decant it into a smaller, more usable pouring jar, just to make it easier.
> 
> Well that's me off now - I'm going to a wool shop to see if I can find a supplier of some particular wool for a jumper my jumper buyer wants me to try and make - I've tried 5 shops already without success and this is about the last one that I know of.
> 
> Then I'm gonna take Skye for a walk along the beach and back to my docs for a 4:30 follow-up appointment.
> 
> In the meantime have a laugh at this! At least he looks a happy drunk!! :roll: YouTube - The Ultimate Pisshead!
> 
> Speaky later! :2thumb:


 
That video reminds me of my ex husband although he wasnt as good natured:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Seen that video before! Brilliant!


----------



## Cillah

Afternoon everyone! How are you all ?


----------



## Amalthea

Not really been the happiest of days in here, Cilla....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> RIP Yoda at least he was one happy Iggy. Most iggys dont have a good life due to idiots taking them on and not realising what they are like.


 Oh thanks hun x I appreciate that.


ami_j said:


> RIP Mama,Tink and Yoda
> *hugs* Jen and Sally , im so sorry


thanks jami he will be a great miss.


----------



## Amalthea

Made blueberry muffins.... A little over done, though....

May not be boxing tonight, so might have french toast for dinner.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Made blueberry muffins.... A little over done, though....
> 
> May not be boxing tonight, so might have french toast for dinner.


:no1: I can't be botherd now to be honest lol


----------



## Amalthea

This is two days in the past week I have eaten my feelings.. No wonder I'm getting fat, eh?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> This is two days in the past week I have eaten my feelings.. No wonder I'm getting fat, eh?


Poor you, but I sympathise totally - as soon as something goes wrong in my life or a I have a bad day I want to eat!

Well Allfalldown Eileen struck again at the beach - twice!!! :gasp:

The first time wasn't a problem I just put my foot in a hole in the sand, saw it but somehow managed not to miss it and went down like a sack of sh*t! :lol2: Fortunately I landed on sand, so it didn't hurt and there was no-one else on the beach but me, so my dignity was intact.

Skye and I had a lovely walk - a mile down the beach and a mile back with him swimming like a little good 'un and coping with the waves too, but he'll face anything to get his ball back! :lol2:

Coming back couldn't get back up the dunes - this beach is more local to me, but not a beach I've ever visited, so I wasn't familiar with it at all. The grass level is maybe 20-30' above the beach, but there is a sheer drop onto the beach of about 5' or so with some areas that you can slide down in the sand, but in most of them the drop was more like mud and messy. Coming back I couldn't see an area that I could climb back up to without having to stand in horrible mud, so I walked along past where I'd parked my car until I saw loads of huge boulders that they'd obviously deliberately put there to stop the dunes eroding, so I decided I would get up onto the bank and path by clambering over these rocks! 

So that's what I did, well attempted to do, the boulders were huge like some of them were 3' across, but in typical Allfalldown Eileen style I somehow at one stage managed to slip or miss my footing and again went down like a bag of sh*t and crashed the side of my face on the rock! :roll: So once again I bent my glasses and have a big lump on the side of my eyebrow! So before I went to the docs I had to go to Specsavers and ask them to bend my glasses back to normal again! :roll:

Then I got to the docs and apologised for appearing in my dog walking clothes complete with mud & water stains from the dog all down the front of my grey joggers and told him that I didn't have time to go home and change because I had to go to get my glasses fixed and he insisted on examining me.

I told him that at no stage did I feel dizzy, sick or that I would lose consciousness, that I just felt stupid but he still insisted on giving me a "head injury advice sheet" :lol2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Whoops!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> This is two days in the past week I have eaten my feelings.. No wonder I'm getting fat, eh?


lol haha I don't get fat  I need to put on weight and it just does not happen, give me some lol



feorag said:


> Poor you, but I sympathise totally - as soon as something goes wrong in my life or a I have a bad day I want to eat!
> 
> Well Allfalldown Eileen struck again at the beach - twice!!! :gasp:
> 
> The first time wasn't a problem I just put my foot in a hole in the sand, saw it but somehow managed not to miss it and went down like a sack of sh*t! :lol2: Fortunately I landed on sand, so it didn't hurt and there was no-one else on the beach but me, so my dignity was intact.
> 
> Skye and I had a lovely walk - a mile down the beach and a mile back with him swimming like a little good 'un and coping with the waves too, but he'll *face anything to get his ball back*! :lol2:
> 
> Coming back couldn't get back up the dunes - this beach is more local to me, but not a beach I've ever visited, so I wasn't familiar with it at all. The grass level is maybe 20-30' above the beach, but there is a sheer drop onto the beach of about 5' or so with some areas that you can slide down in the sand, but in most of them the drop was more like mud and messy. Coming back I couldn't see an area that I could climb back up to without having to stand in horrible mud, so I walked along past where I'd parked my car until I saw loads of huge boulders that they'd obviously deliberately put there to stop the dunes eroding, so I decided I would get up onto the bank and path by clambering over these rocks!
> 
> So that's what I *did, well attempted to do*, the boulders were huge like some of them were 3' across, but in typical Allfalldown Eileen style I somehow at one stage managed to slip or miss my footing and again went *down like a bag of sh*t* and crashed the side of my face on the rock! :roll: So once again I bent my glasses and have a big lump on the side of my eyebrow! So before I went to the docs I had to go to Specsavers and ask them to bend my glasses back to normal again! :roll:
> 
> Then I got to the docs and apologised for appearing in my dog walking clothes complete with mud & water stains from the dog all down the front of my grey joggers and told him that I didn't have time to go home and change because I had to go to get my glasses fixed and he insisted on examining me.
> 
> I told him that at no stage did I feel dizzy, sick or that I would lose consciousness, that I just felt stupid but he still *insisted on giving me a "head injury advice sheet*" :lol2: PMSL!!!


lol lol and LOL that is bad very bad luck,


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> I got it in an e-mail and I just loved it! Just right click on it in my signature and save it, then send it to your mum as an embedded photo?


ooh thanks! I'll try that... how do I embed it though?! :blush: I tried and it just sent as a static image....



feorag said:


> Poor you, but I sympathise totally - as soon as something goes wrong in my life or a I have a bad day I want to eat!
> 
> Well Allfalldown Eileen struck again at the beach - twice!!! :gasp:
> 
> The first time wasn't a problem I just put my foot in a hole in the sand, saw it but somehow managed not to miss it and went down like a sack of sh*t! :lol2: Fortunately I landed on sand, so it didn't hurt and there was no-one else on the beach but me, so my dignity was intact.
> 
> Skye and I had a lovely walk - a mile down the beach and a mile back with him swimming like a little good 'un and coping with the waves too, but he'll face anything to get his ball back! :lol2:
> 
> Coming back couldn't get back up the dunes - this beach is more local to me, but not a beach I've ever visited, so I wasn't familiar with it at all. The grass level is maybe 20-30' above the beach, but there is a sheer drop onto the beach of about 5' or so with some areas that you can slide down in the sand, but in most of them the drop was more like mud and messy. Coming back I couldn't see an area that I could climb back up to without having to stand in horrible mud, so I walked along past where I'd parked my car until I saw loads of huge boulders that they'd obviously deliberately put there to stop the dunes eroding, so I decided I would get up onto the bank and path by clambering over these rocks!
> 
> So that's what I did, well attempted to do, the boulders were huge like some of them were 3' across, but in typical Allfalldown Eileen style I somehow at one stage managed to slip or miss my footing and again went down like a bag of sh*t and crashed the side of my face on the rock! :roll: So once again I bent my glasses and have a big lump on the side of my eyebrow! So before I went to the docs I had to go to Specsavers and ask them to bend my glasses back to normal again! :roll:
> 
> Then I got to the docs and apologised for appearing in my dog walking clothes complete with mud & water stains from the dog all down the front of my grey joggers and told him that I didn't have time to go home and change because I had to go to get my glasses fixed and he insisted on examining me.
> 
> I told him that at no stage did I feel dizzy, sick or that I would lose consciousness, that I just felt stupid but he still insisted on giving me a "head injury advice sheet" :lol2: PMSL!!!


:lol2: oh dear poor you!

I have a lump on my forehead after hitting myself in the face with the end of the hose whilst washing the car on saturday! Look like a right idiot - it's right between my eyes! I've had a headache since too! stupid Nancy! :blush:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Whoops!!





Salazare Slytherin said:


> lol lol and LOL that is bad very bad luck,





ukphd said:


> :lol2: oh dear poor you!
> 
> I have a lump on my forehead after hitting myself in the face with the end of the hose whilst washing the car on saturday! Look like a right idiot - it's right between my eyes! I've had a headache since too! stupid Nancy! :blush:


I wouldn't care, but once I got up onto the grass bloody Skye was still on the beach cos he wouldn't negotiate the boulders and that was when I saw that barely 3 yards from where I'd clambered up the boulders there was a proper path leading down to the beach! :roll: 

The lump above the same eye has just gone down from where I bashed it on the chair last week! I just don't understand myself - where has all this falling come from. Is it because my physical abilities are now hampered, but my brain hasn't realised this and I still think I can do all the activities I used to do when I was younger?

Nancy do you use Outlook Express to send e-mails?? If you do then it's very easy to embed it into an e-mail, just save it to your computer. Then open a new e-mail in Outlook Express and click on the little picture icon in the line where you see your font icons just above the main body of the message and then link to the video saved in your computer.

If you access your e-mails on line through your server I'm afraid I don't know how to do it, but you could just send her this link to my photobucket account and she should be able to open it from there??? http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/cid_C9CA94E4035949778624DE7D225A28EBrosemaryPC.gif


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Sorry to hear you fell again Eileen, I think the problrm when we get older is we still feel the same inside as we did when we were younger but our bodies arent as capable:bash:

I always comfort eat


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Sorry to hear you fell again Eileen, I think the problrm when we get older is we still feel the same inside as we did when we were younger but our bodies arent as capable:bash:
> 
> I always comfort eat


 
I had a kebab but could not eat it all.  lols


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> I wouldn't care, but once I got up onto the grass bloody Skye was still on the beach cos he wouldn't negotiate the boulders and that was when I saw that barely 3 yards from where I'd clambered up the boulders there was a proper path leading down to the beach! :roll:
> 
> The lump above the same eye has just gone down from where I bashed it on the chair last week! I just don't understand myself - where has all this falling come from. Is it because my physical abilities are now hampered, but my brain hasn't realised this and I still think I can do all the activities I used to do when I was younger?
> 
> Nancy do you use Outlook Express to send e-mails?? If you do then it's very easy to embed it into an e-mail, just save it to your computer. Then open a new e-mail in Outlook Express and click on the little picture icon in the line where you see your font icons just above the main body of the message and then link to the video saved in your computer.
> 
> If you access your e-mails on line through your server I'm afraid I don't know how to do it, but you could just send her this link to my photobucket account and she should be able to open it from there??? http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/cid_C9CA94E4035949778624DE7D225A28EBrosemaryPC.gif


oh dear I am only 20 well 21 on the 5th of next month. 
I hope this doesnt happen to me lols: victory: but seriosuly ((hugs))


----------



## selina20

Eeeek Eileen look after yourself hun. Ewan thinks your video in your sig is brilliant lol makes him giggle everytime he sees it.

I miss being 21 spent my birthday throwing up from morning sickness lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> Eeeek Eileen look after yourself hun. Ewan thinks your video in your sig is brilliant lol makes him giggle everytime he sees it.
> 
> I miss being 21 spent my birthday throwing up from morning sickness lol


nah I am not drinking at all I do that every other night anyways lol and I wanna do somthing different, I dont know what but I know the guys at work and parents are just gonna put some cash together so maybey I may visit a zoo or something:no1:


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> nah I am not drinking at all I do that every other night anyways lol and I wanna do somthing different, I dont know what but I know the guys at work and parents are just gonna put some cash together so maybey I may visit a zoo or something:no1:


Do a trip to somewhere really random lol. Or maybe have a teddy bear picnic like the good ol times. Can u tell i spend most of my day with my toddler lmao.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

selina20 said:


> Do a trip to somewhere really random lol. Or maybe have a teddy bear picnic like the good ol times. Can u tell i spend most of my day with my toddler lmao.


 
lols yup haha I may just do something like that, jump on a random bus and bugger off somewhere I don't even know, see what I find :no1: lol nah I have always wanted to go to a zoo for the day, hopefully london zoo.


----------



## selina20

Salazare Slytherin said:


> lols yup haha I may just do something like that, jump on a random bus and bugger off somewhere I don't even know, see what I find :no1: lol nah I have always wanted to go to a zoo for the day, hopefully london zoo.


Make sure you make a detour to the natural history museum too or even crystal palace reptiles lol.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Sorry to hear you fell again Eileen, I think the problrm when we get older is we still feel the same inside as we did when we were younger but our bodies arent as capable:bash:
> 
> I always comfort eat


That's the point isn't it? My brain still thinks I'm 26, but my body says feck off you're not!!! :lol2:

After the beach I went to a wool shop to look for wool for this jumper the woman wants knitted, but they had nothing suitable and then I saw a butcher/deli shop and went in there and bought myself a lovely macaroon slice and a cup of coffee to cheer myself up! :roll:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> I hope this doesnt happen to me lols: victory: but seriosuly ((hugs))


It will!! :grin1:

But you can comfort yourself that it's not going to happen for another 40 years, in which case you won't be able to imagine being that old, so it won't bother you at the minute! :lol2:

Lord I wish I was 21 again, but know what I know now! I wouldn't really want to repeat the 15 years after that to be honest, so would like the foresight to avoid the mistakes!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> That's the point isn't it? My brain still thinks I'm 26, but my body says feck off you're not!!! :lol2:
> 
> After the beach I went to a wool shop to look for wool for this jumper the woman wants knitted, but they had nothing suitable and then I saw a butcher/deli shop and went in there and bought myself a lovely macaroon slice and a cup of coffee to cheer myself up! :roll:
> 
> It will!! :grin1:
> 
> But you can comfort yourself that it's not going to happen for another 40 years, in which case you won't be able to imagine being that old, so it won't bother you at the minute! :lol2:
> 
> Lord I wish I was 21 again, but know what I know now! I wouldn't really want to repeat the 15 years after that to be honest, so would like the foresight to avoid the mistakes!


Haha lols I just want a trouble free life, don't need any greif, if it gets in my way I shall just walk over it. lols I love that smiley haha:lol2:
and gosh you really need to be careful


----------



## feorag

Bit late for that now - I can't see me changing, but i do fall down a lot now, when I very rarely ever did 10 years ago, so something must be failing somewhere! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

rip mamma, tink and yoda


----------



## Amalthea

Am feeling a bit better after our walk this evening... Went out for a couple hours with the mutt. Set some chav traps, cuz they are really ssiping us off in the nature trails (quads and bikes tearing up the ground, turning it into a bog with the slightest bit of rain, making it stink of exhast, dangerous for the dogs, etc etc etc).... Had fun doing it, too:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Bit late for that now - I can't see me changing, but i do fall down a lot now, when I very rarely ever did 10 years ago, so something must be failing somewhere! :gasp:


YEAH all the more reason to be extra careful : victory: x



tomwilson said:


> rip mamma, tink and yoda


 
oh who was mama , tink and thanks for yoda, sorry for missing RIP little guys. xx


----------



## Amalthea

Amalthea said:


> Last night was horrible.. Went in to feed everybody after sending Gary to bed and both Mama and Tink gliders were in tupor (kinda an un-natural hibernation). Started warming them up to get them out of it, gave them honey water. Tink started to really perk up and was being her naughty self, Mama not so much  After about 3 hours, I was literally falling asleep with them, so I set up a storage box (Tink was much better but not strong enough for the cage) with honeyed fruit mush and a pouch and put them into the airing cupboard for the heat. Went to bed, then woke up about an hour and a half later with a low blood sugar. Went and had something to eat and then checked on the girls. Both gone. I just don't know what I've done wrong. It must be something I've done since they were both un tupor and both died. I can't stop crying....



Here you go....


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> Here you go....


So sorry hun. I doubt it was something you did you are a loving owner and know your stuff.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx... Been an emotional wreck all day. I can logically say it wasn't my fault, but my heart tells me otherwise. It'll take a while, I think.


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> Thanx... Been an emotional wreck all day. I can logically say it wasn't my fault, but my heart tells me otherwise. It'll take a while, I think.


Yea i know what u mean. You always blame yourself even if you know theres nothing you did wrong. At least they had a good life with you not many suggies get that.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Here you go....


awwwww Jen I am so very sorry, sometimes it is just one of those things, it sounds like they had a loving, caring home. 
 this day just gets sadder and sadder. xx ((gutted for you and hugs))


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for that.... 

Just gotta hope Tillie (one of the remaining) ones is alright and this doesn't effect her too much. She's always been very shy (came in as a rescue) and has finally been coming out of her shell after living here for about 2 years. The past couple months have been HUGE for her... Actually coming to me for treats and not being too frightened of my hands. And she's just lost half of her colony.....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Thanx for that....
> 
> Just gotta hope Tillie (one of the remaining) ones is alright and this doesn't effect her too much. She's always been very shy (came in as a rescue) and has finally been coming out of her shell after living here for about 2 years. The past couple months have been HUGE for her... Actually coming to me for treats and not being too frightened of my hands. And she's just lost half of her colony.....


 
awwwww lets hope so, fingers crossed for her x but that is awful, 2 at once too xx But on the bright side there is still a chance Tillie still has a chance : victory: so you must be doing somthing right for her to be there 2 years and make progress.


----------



## Amalthea

I hope so...


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thanx... Been an emotional wreck all day. I can logically say it wasn't my fault, but my heart tells me otherwise. It'll take a while, I think.


Like I said earlier Jen, I think when you really love your pets and want to give them the best life ever, then when something like this happens you look to blame yourself - I know that's what I do! Even when I know deep down I couldn't have changed something I still feel guilty because I think I should have been able to! :sad:


----------



## _jake_

Loving the chav traps!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Like I said earlier Jen, I think when you really love your pets and want to give them the best life ever, then when something like this happens you look to blame yourself - I know that's what I do! Even when I know deep down I couldn't have changed something I still feel guilty because I think I should have been able to! :sad:


 
Ah its a cruel world it is the price with animal keeping though isn't it  you always try not to look on the bad points of it but their is always that little thing ticking away in the back of your head saying what if's! 
an excellent summarise though x


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Like I said earlier Jen, I think when you really love your pets and want to give them the best life ever, then when something like this happens you look to blame yourself - I know that's what I do! Even when I know deep down I couldn't have changed something I still feel guilty because I think I should have been able to! :sad:


 

Animals that have lived a full and long life I can accept but not anything younger


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Loving the chav traps!


 

I think I need to set some round here:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

That is lovely, Eileen... I know it's natural, but heart hurts. Mama was only middle aged and Tink not quite there yet. Tink was born here.... 

Thought you'd like the chav traps, Jake  Doing it was a family bonding experience... Even Diesel joined in!!  

And now I am off to bed... Tired after last night and have to get up early in the morning..... Night, all!! xx


----------



## _jake_

Haha I can imagine chavs on bikes shooting through the woods with a police helicopter following them and they go flying off their bikes and it'll end up on a Police programme :lol:


----------



## feorag

Night Jen - hope you feel better in the morning, but I think it'll take a while yet.

I'm more or less off myself now!


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> Haha I can imagine chavs on bikes shooting through the woods with a police helicopter following them and they go flying off their bikes and it'll end up on a Police programme :lol:



One could only hope..... :whistling2:

Thanx, Eileen..... Night xx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

night night guys and hopefully tomorrow will bring a more happier day, only time is a healer of the heart.: victory:

and lol to the chav traps oh god I really dislike most of them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

To Jen & Sally, so sorry to hear pof your losses guys! RIP all of you!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> To Jen & Sally, so sorry to hear pof your losses guys! RIP all of you!


 
Thanks Colin I will get by though, you kinda have too. 
anywho evening I hope you have had a good day, everyone else seems to be sad lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I was doing a spot of birdwatching this afternoon. There is a pair of Peregrine Falcons who nest in a church spire in Preston town centre & I have wanted to go see them for ages. I only managed to see one of the pair, the female I would guess, but a friend of mine whpo works near the church has seen the pair courting, the male passing food to the female in mid-air, & even seen them mating.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Am feeling a bit better after our walk this evening... Went out for a couple hours with the mutt. Set some chav traps, cuz they are really ssiping us off in the nature trails (quads and bikes tearing up the ground, turning it into a bog with the slightest bit of rain, making it stink of exhast, dangerous for the dogs, etc etc etc).... Had fun doing it, too:
> 
> image


I love it Jen, love it! :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> I was doing a spot of birdwatching this afternoon. There is a pair of Peregrine Falcons who nest in a church spire in Preston town centre & I have wanted to go see them for ages. I only managed to see one of the pair, the female I would guess, but a friend of mine whpo works near the church has seen the pair courting, the male passing food to the female in mid-air, & even seen them mating.


:gasp: THAT is awesome! never done bird watching, But where we used to live we had a massive garden, we used to have bird houses and all that stuff for the wild life and it hardly got touched, 2 years ago though 2 blue tits began nesting in one of the houses, before we moved we left it on the wall under the impression that they may the following years come back to the same nesting site, every now and then you could catch them finding stuff and taking it into the bird house it was really facinating but since that I haven't looked much at it lol:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :gasp: THAT is awesome! never done bird watching, But where we used to live we had a massive garden, we used to have bird houses and all that stuff for the wild life and it hardly got touched, 2 years ago though 2 blue tits began nesting in one of the houses, before we moved we left it on the wall under the impression that they may the following years come back to the same nesting site, every now and then you could catch them finding stuff and taking it into the bird house it was really facinating but since that I haven't looked much at it lol:blush:


I love watching wildlife, but when I heard from my friend that the Peregrines were seen courting, I thought I've got to see this! And of course, seeing the fastest animal in the world, in the flesh, living wild in the middle of the city, amazing! :no1:


----------



## ami_j

Rawr!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> I love watching wildlife, but when I heard from my friend that the Peregrines were seen courting, I thought I've got to see this! And of course, seeing the fastest animal in the world, in the flesh, living wild in the middle of the city, amazing! :no1:


I BET! lols : victory: alot of wildlife is bginning to show itself, well with spring comming in and the weather getting better, should be good for the likes of bird watching and herping and all the other wild-life that people take an interest too.

I honestly didnt know they could be seen in the wild over here? 
I watched them on a documentary once they were pretty cool I have to admit: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> Rawr!


uhoooooooo x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I BET! lols : victory: alot of wildlife is bginning to show itself, well with spring comming in and the weather getting better, should be good for the likes of bird watching and herping and all the other wild-life that people take an interest too.
> 
> I honestly didnt know they could be seen in the wild over here?
> I watched them on a documentary once they were pretty cool I have to admit: victory:


The feral pigeon population of Preston city centre have to watch their backs now! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Rawr!


Hey hun, you ok?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> The feral pigeon population of Preston city centre have to watch their backs now! :lol2:


LMAO :no1:


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> uhoooooooo x


ello sal wassup


Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun, you ok?


colinnnnnnn:flrt: you ok


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> ello sal wassup
> 
> colinnnnnnn:flrt: you ok


Just thinking about going to bed actually  it has been a very long day x


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just thinking about going to bed actually  it has been a very long day x


awww  *hug*


----------



## Zoo-Man

:notworthy:


ami_j said:


> ello sal wassup
> 
> colinnnnnnn:flrt: you ok


Im ok thanks hun. Been babysitting today.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> awww  *hug*


fankoo



Zoo-Man said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> Im ok thanks hun. Been babysitting today.


Well I am off to bed colin x we need to have a better convo some time: victory: night guys x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> fankoo
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am off to bed colin x we need to have a better convo some time: victory: night guys x


We do Sally. Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> Im ok thanks hun. Been babysitting today.


cool  how is the house coming along?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> cool  how is the house coming along?


Slowly. Still waiting for the holes in the living room & kitchen ceilings to be repaired. We are waiting to decorate, so once the holes are done, we'll have a nice newly decorated living room & kitchen.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Slowly. Still waiting for the holes in the living room & kitchen ceilings to be repaired. We are waiting to decorate, so once the holes are done, we'll have a nice newly decorated living room & kitchen.


that will be nice  shame its going slowly though


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Colin I'm very jealous of you having a pair of Peregrines so close to you! :bash: I'm not a great bird fan, but I love BOPs and if I could have a choice of any of them I think it would be a Peregrine, followed closely by a Golden Eagle.

Well the gas man cometh today - this afternoon and my time slot is between 12:00 and 6:00 :gasp: Anyone wanna bet he comes at 5:30! :roll:

So I'll have to take Skye out at 11:00-ish just in case he does come late. Think we'll skip the beach today :lol2: I think the lump on my head, which was round like a malteser at tea-time and then a pea when I went to bed must have been blood cos it's more or less gone now and the side of my eye is seeped blood and bruising! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Colin I'm very jealous of you having a pair of Peregrines so close to you! :bash: I'm not a great bird fan, but I love BOPs and if I could have a choice of any of them I think it would be a Peregrine, followed closely by a Golden Eagle.
> 
> Well the gas man cometh today - this afternoon and my time slot is between 12:00 and 6:00 :gasp: *Anyone wanna bet he comes at 5:30!* :roll:
> 
> So I'll have to take Skye out at 11:00-ish just in case he does come late.


More like 6.00:whistling2:
Im off to the sanctuary once Steve gets up(he been on nights), cleaning to do before then:bash:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Well the last time he did come last and I'd been stuck in the house all afternoon waiting - coulda been out! :bash:

Enjoy your day - is it a worky day or a meeting day?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Colin I'm very jealous of you having a pair of Peregrines so close to you! :bash: I'm not a great bird fan, but I love BOPs and if I could have a choice of any of them I think it would be a Peregrine, followed closely by a Golden Eagle.
> 
> Well the gas man cometh today - this afternoon and my time slot is between 12:00 and 6:00 :gasp: Anyone wanna bet he comes at 5:30! :roll:
> 
> So I'll have to take Skye out at 11:00-ish just in case he does come late. Think we'll skip the beach today :lol2: I think the lump on my head, which was round like a malteser at tea-time and then a pea when I went to bed must have been blood cos it's more or less gone now and* the side of my eye is seeped blood and bruising*! :roll:


 

I missed that "OUCH":gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Well the last time he did come last and I'd been stuck in the house all afternoon waiting - coulda been out! :bash:
> 
> Enjoy your day - is it a worky day or a meeting day?


 

Its a worky day and Im not in the mood:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I missed that "OUCH":gasp:


It looks a lot worse than it is actually! It barely hurts at all unless I press on it. 


Shell195 said:


> Its a worky day and Im not in the mood:bash:


Oh dear, that's a shame! And here's me stuck in the house without a choice and would love to be out somewhere.


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Slowly. Still waiting for the holes in the living room & kitchen ceilings to be repaired. We are waiting to decorate, so once the holes are done, we'll have a nice newly decorated living room & kitchen.


I've already told you what to do with those holes Colin:whistling2::blush:


----------



## feorag

Well, here I am - it's coming up to 4:30 and still no sign of the gas man - no surprise there then! :bash:

ETA: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/671427-do-need-eye-test.html#post8028751

So how long did you have to look at it to work it out???


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> *Colin I'm very jealous of you having a pair of Peregrines so close to you!* :bash: I'm not a great bird fan, but I love BOPs and if I could have a choice of any of them I think it would be a Peregrine, followed closely by a Golden Eagle.
> 
> Well the gas man cometh today - this afternoon and my time slot is between 12:00 and 6:00 :gasp: Anyone wanna bet he comes at 5:30! :roll:
> 
> So I'll have to take Skye out at 11:00-ish just in case he does come late. Think we'll skip the beach today :lol2: I think the lump on my head, which was round like a malteser at tea-time and then a pea when I went to bed must have been blood cos it's more or less gone now and the side of my eye is seeped blood and bruising! :roll:


They have nested in the city at this church spire for the last few years. I think I will see if I can borrow some binoculars from someone & get a closer look.


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I've already told you what to do with those holes Colin:whistling2::blush:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well, here I am - it's coming up to 4:30 and still no sign of the gas man - no surprise there then! :bash:
> 
> ETA: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/671427-do-need-eye-test.html#post8028751
> 
> So how long did you have to look at it to work it out???


I was going to say, I didn't know you went in the 18+ section Eileen! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I was going to say, I didn't know you went in the 18+ section Eileen! :lol2:


Only when I'm posting something roody doody - other than that I'm not much interested in "post your t*ts" and "how many climaxes can you have" threads, so no, I'm not in there much.

And it's now 17:40 and still no gas man!! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Only when I'm posting something roody doody - other than that I'm not much interested in "post your t*ts" and "how many climaxes can you have" threads, so no, I'm not in there much.
> 
> And it's now 17:40 and still no gas man!! :bash:


Mind you, I do remember when you posted all those pics of you on that nudist beach, there were loads of them, & some very close-up ones too! 





















:lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Hello everyone

I'm so so sorry to read about some of your bad news for some of you - RIP little ones  Hope you're all doing ok.

I'm knackered again (no change there) but going out to zumba tonight so hoping that will perk me up a bit! 

Eileen - did the gas man come?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm so so sorry to read about some of your bad news for some of you - RIP little ones  Hope you're all doing ok.
> 
> I'm knackered again (no change there) but going out to zumba tonight so hoping that will perk me up a bit!
> 
> Eileen - did the gas man come?


Hi Nancy. Im guessing the gas man came, due to Eileen's absence.


----------



## ukphd

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi Nancy. Im guessing the gas man came, due to Eileen's absence.


hey there

How are you doing Colin?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Evening peeps, Eileen it was probibly a good idea you skiped the beach today, and tell me about it these gas companies do take their times:whistling2: argh lol 
anywho I hope everyone has had a good day :no1: I have.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just woken up from a 15 minute sleep:whistling2:
Today we turned the ponies out with the 2 big mares and all any of them did was graze, no nastiness at all:no1:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Ive just woken up from a 15 minute sleep:whistling2:
> Today we turned the ponies out with the 2 big mares and all any of them did was graze, no nastiness at all:no1:



yay! great news re: the ponies 

I love a good power nap - did the same yesterday!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Mind you, I do remember when you posted all those pics of you on that nudist beach, there were loads of them, & some very close-up ones too! :lol2:


Oh bugger - my secret's out! :lol2:


ukphd said:


> Eileen - did the gas man come?


No he bloody didn't! :bash:

Someone from there rang me up at 5:50 to ask if anyone had been and they got a right flea in their ear from me! Told them I'd been sitting in the house since 12 and nobody had been at all and I was not a happy bunny.

Then they asked if they could come tomorrow! :bash: So I said no I had to work, then they asked for Friday and I told them only if they came in the morning because I wouldn't be spending all Friday afternoon stuck in the house waiting for them! So someone's coming on Friday morning and I've wasted my day today!

Well I didn't really cos I got my Large dog jumper knitted so only 1 Medium and 1 Xtra Small to do and I've completed my order! :2thumb:

Colin - you were on early today!

Nancy - Zumba - too much sweating for me - I don't do sweaty excercise - well actually I don't do exercise at all now!

Shell - great news about the wee ponies! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Ive just woken up from a 15 minute sleep:whistling2:
> Today we turned the ponies out with the 2 big mares and all any of them did was graze, no nastiness at all:no1:


lol I need sleep *yawns* great news Shell I bet you were chufed:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I am so knackered!!!! Hopefully I'll sleep tonight. Tomorrow WAS going to be my day off, but they need me at work, so nope. I was going to wait in for Sky to come fit our new box and rearrange the critter room and do a cage shuffle. For some reason, I always feel better after shuffling things around in there when somebody goes. Shell, Rosie is here now (although, only in a temp cage tonight, cuz I am just too tired to do much).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I am so knackered!!!! Hopefully I'll sleep tonight. Tomorrow WAS going to be my day off, but they need me at work, so nope. I was going to wait in for Sky to come fit our new box and rearrange the critter room and do a cage shuffle. For some reason, I always feel better after shuffling things around in there when somebody goes. Shell, Rosie is here now (although, only in a temp cage tonight, cuz I am just too tired to do much).


 
Aww bless you will have to take pics when shes settled in:flrt:
Eileen you should charge the gas people for your wasted time


----------



## _jake_

How much do you guys spend on Worming/fleaing monthly. One reason we were only planning on keeping one kitten was because of the expense. At the moment we are spending a tenner a month on Roxy for Advocate, Jai thinks this is a little bit expensive, and £30 a month is out of the question at the moment. Any advice?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> How much do you guys spend on Worming/fleaing monthly. One reason we were only planning on keeping one kitten was because of the expense. At the moment we are spending a tenner a month on Roxy for Advocate, Jai thinks this is a little bit expensive, and £30 a month is out of the question at the moment. Any advice?


it has been a while since i kept a cat tbf but im sure its cheaper with drontal


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

May I just be so bold as to offer something a vet told me once when I say me I mean my mother, and I was just there earwigging (as you do as a kid) , however I have not had a cat in the last 3 years, BUT apparantly once you spot fleas it needs to be treated and then kept on top of to prevent it happening again? 
So in total really you need to be looking at 2 things, Treat for killing them and then again constantly to avoid it! 
However it has been a while, and back then I never paid the vet bills, my mum did. 
But there we go.: victory:
just thought that may interest some.


----------



## Shell195

I find that if I keep the house sprayed(once/twice a year) then I rarely have to deflea the cats.Fleas dont live on the cat they live in the house so if you treat the carpets etc it kills the fleas when they jump off and stops any eggs developing.
I use Drontal cat for worming them and always buy them online as its so much cheaper.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh bugger - my secret's out! :lol2:No he bloody didn't! :bash:
> 
> Someone from there rang me up at 5:50 to ask if anyone had been and they got a right flea in their ear from me! Told them I'd been sitting in the house since 12 and nobody had been at all and I was not a happy bunny.
> 
> Then they asked if they could come tomorrow! :bash: So I said no I had to work, then they asked for Friday and I told them only if they came in the morning because I wouldn't be spending all Friday afternoon stuck in the house waiting for them! So someone's coming on Friday morning and I've wasted my day today!
> 
> Well I didn't really cos I got my Large dog jumper knitted so only 1 Medium and 1 Xtra Small to do and I've completed my order! :2thumb:
> 
> *Colin - you were on early today!*
> 
> Nancy - Zumba - too much sweating for me - I don't do sweaty excercise - well actually I don't do exercise at all now!
> 
> Shell - great news about the wee ponies! :2thumb:


Im try to get online while Clark watches Neighbours & Home And Away :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Lol COLIN GET DA MSN.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Lol COLIN GET DA MSN.


Jaime likes this idea


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Oh bugger - my secret's out! :lol2:No he bloody didn't! :bash:
> 
> Someone from there rang me up at 5:50 to ask if anyone had been and they got a right flea in their ear from me! Told them I'd been sitting in the house since 12 and nobody had been at all and I was not a happy bunny.
> 
> Then they asked if they could come tomorrow! :bash: So I said no I had to work, then they asked for Friday and I told them only if they came in the morning because I wouldn't be spending all Friday afternoon stuck in the house waiting for them! So someone's coming on Friday morning and I've wasted my day today!
> 
> Well I didn't really cos I got my Large dog jumper knitted so only 1 Medium and 1 Xtra Small to do and I've completed my order! :2thumb:
> 
> Colin - you were on early today!
> 
> Nancy - Zumba - too much sweating for me - I don't do sweaty excercise - well actually I don't do exercise at all now!
> 
> Shell - great news about the wee ponies! :2thumb:


Oh that's so annoying - drives me mad when people don't come when they're meant to! If it had been you that was out when they came they'd probably charge you - just such double standards! grrrr:bash: Hope they come friday morning.


I'm awful at zumba! I can't get my hips to move the way they're meant to! but it's lots of fun and not too sweaty cos I can't do the moves! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody...


----------



## Amalthea

Am hopefully gonna make a divider for Mojo's tank tonight and Rosie can live next door to her brother.... We shall see how it goes


----------



## catastrophyrat

Hi all-I appear to be the proud owner of 3 ?? Wood mice living in a drawer in our garage -knew there was 1 in the winter caught glimpses of it and fed and watered it as it was so cold out
then saw it more frequently -at weekend opened a drawer we rarely open whilst looking for scissors to do a garden job and found a lovely nest of old cloth and plythene and paint brush bristles :whistling2: plus 3 little meeces all same size quite small very quick but not as scared as I expected ---yes they now have the drawer kept clean -plenty of food and water and me trying to get pics :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

catastrophyrat said:


> Hi all-I appear to be the proud owner of 3 ?? Wood mice living in a drawer in our garage -knew there was 1 in the winter caught glimpses of it and fed and watered it as it was so cold out
> then saw it more frequently -at weekend opened a drawer we rarely open whilst looking for scissors to do a garden job and found a lovely nest of old cloth and plythene and paint brush bristles :whistling2: plus 3 little meeces all same size quite small very quick but not as scared as I expected ---yes they now have the drawer kept clean -plenty of food and water and me trying to get pics :whistling2:
> image
> 
> image


Bless x :flrt: I am all for feeding wildlife especially around winter time.: victory:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Aw, Val, bless them - I just *love* little furry critters and I feed anything! :lol:

I always take bird feeders and fat balls on holiday and a few years ago when we were up by the Isle of Skye the side garden was nearly on a level with the kitchen window and I had hung out fat balls on a huge rhododendron bush beside the window. One day I came into the kitchen and Purrdy was sat on the bench staring fixatedly at the ground and when I looked there was a little woodmouse sitting on the ground under the bush eating the bits the bird had dropped. So then I went out with my nails scissors, trimmed the grass a bit so I could see it more clearly and started putting out food for it as well. :flrt:

Unfortunately the zoom on the camera I had then wasn't too good, but I did manage to get some photos - that's a slice of apple he's about to munch on or try to carry away.










And this is a young Robin who also used to come hopping out from under the tree


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, its blowing a gale here and Ive already had to retrieve washing from the woods out the back:bash:

Cute mice pics, I cant help but feed anything small and furry either:flrt:I fail to understand why other people arent delighted to find small critters living nearby!


----------



## feorag

Yeh, it's quite windy here too. I'm off childminding in a minute and then it'll be a rush tonight cos I've got my cat club committee meeting, followed by our AGM, so 2 sets of minutes! :gasp:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Aw what cute mouse and Robin -I tried to rear an abandoned Robin we had taken into the vet surgery but sadly didn't make it .


----------



## ukphd

awww wish we had meeces  so cute!

When I was in indonesia last year I found a nest of mice in the room I was staying in. Mum had abandoned them but they were already quite big so did my best to handrear them with whatever I could find. They did fine (I think - after a week or so they disappeared but I don't think they died as they were all thriving)


----------



## Cillah

Afternoon everyone !

That mouse is so cute!


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Afternoon everyone !
> 
> That mouse is so cute!


 
Hi Cilla  what date do you and Martin fly back to Oz?


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Hi Cilla  what date do you and Martin fly back to Oz?



I leave on the 20th of April but Martin doesn't leave until August. He needs to save up so he has enough money in his bank account for the visa.. But it works out well for his family as they get to spend more time with him .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I leave on the 20th of April but Martin doesn't leave until August. He needs to save up so he has enough money in his bank account for the visa.. But it works out well for his family as they get to spend more time with him .


 
Not long for you then:2thumb: I bet Martin will miss you


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> Not long for you then:2thumb: I bet Martin will miss you


Yeah, I know. It's going to be really hard but it will be worth it in the end. Just keep telling myself it's only four months. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!! I'd feed the meece, too! So cute!

Like I said last night, Cilla, stock up on international phone cards  Gary and I had webcam dates, as well. You'll be fine...


----------



## Shell195

Selina is in labour:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!!!!!


 

Its on facebook but no updates for 2 hours so maybe shes in hospital


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Awww!! I'd feed the meece, too! So cute!
> 
> Like I said last night, Cilla, stock up on international phone cards  Gary and I had webcam dates, as well. You'll be fine...


Yeah we will just Skype A LOT.
Plus I'm going to be busy working and getting back into Uni so time will fly!

How are the ratties and Rosie ?


----------



## Amalthea

Everybody's fine  Not started ratty intros yet, but and working on rearranging things. Jan has picked up the other two girls from Cynthia, as well.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Everybody's fine  Not started ratty intros yet, but and working on rearranging things. Jan has picked up the other two girls from Cynthia, as well.


Glad to hear everyone is fine. I knew they would be but it's still good to hear !

Martin and I are just about to watch Toy Story 3 as I haven't seen it yet :3


----------



## Amalthea

Get your tissues ready!!!!! *sobs*


----------



## Shell195

Toy story 3 is a great film:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Selina is in labour:gasp:


Oooh! I hope she's OK! :2thumb:

That's me back from my committee meeting and AGM, so a busy night and now I've signed in I'm cream crackered so I'm off to bed as soon as I've checked the other threads.


----------



## Cillah

Oh god is it really that sad? Every movie has made me cry lately but I guess I've been watching sad ones.. My Sisters Keeper and Hachiko A Dogs Story.

I've heard it's good and I've been meaning to watch it for ages.. Just haven't gotten around to it .


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi everyone. Very windy here too today Shell. A slate was even blown off the roof between our house & the neighbour's. The neighbour is going to ring the council about it, as hers is a council house so wont cost us or her anything.

We were at ringcraft tonight with Indy. We entered her into the puppy class of the matches in the second half of training. It was a big class, with around 10 puppies of various breeds. Indy was placed 5th, so we were pleased with that! :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi everyone. Very windy here too today Shell. A slate was even blown off the roof between our house & the neighbour's. The neighbour is going to ring the council about it, as hers is a council house so wont cost us or her anything.
> 
> We were at ringcraft tonight with Indy. We entered her into the puppy class of the matches in the second half of training. It was a big class, with around 10 puppies of various breeds. Indy was placed 5th, so we were pleased with that! :no1:


 
Well done:no1:


----------



## ami_j




----------



## Amalthea

Awww!! Well done, Indy!

I have just finished cleaning and part doing up the bottom half of the duetto.... Put Cilla's girls in there with my girls' (DISGUSTING) hammock and I'll start intros tomorrow once they get all stinky *lol* So Lell and Pube (*LMAO*) have that whole cage to themselves tonight!

Then tomorrow I am gonna build a divider for Mojo's tank, so him and Rosie can be neighbors. So Rosie will need a sticker with her name on for her side!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi everyone. Very windy here too today Shell. A slate was even blown off the roof between our house & the neighbour's. The neighbour is going to ring the council about it, as hers is a council house so wont cost us or her anything.
> 
> We were at ringcraft tonight with Indy. We entered her into the puppy class of the matches in the second half of training. It was a big class, with around 10 puppies of various breeds. Indy was placed 5th, so we were pleased with that! :no1:


Well done Indy


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Well done:no1:


Thanks hun. We are entering her into her first open shows soon - the Great Harwood show & the Rossendale show.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Awww!! Well done, Indy!
> 
> I have just finished cleaning and part doing up the bottom half of the duetto.... Put Cilla's girls in there with my girls' (DISGUSTING) hammock and I'll start intros tomorrow once they get all stinky *lol* So Lell and Pube (*LMAO*) have that whole cage to themselves tonight!
> 
> Then tomorrow I am gonna build a divider for Mojo's tank, so him and Rosie can be neighbors. So Rosie will need a sticker with her name on for her side!





ami_j said:


> Well done Indy


Thanks girls!

Im on the lookout for an indoor rabbit cage, for use as housing for my 2 Red-Footed Tortoises. My 2 Leopard Tortoises are in a rabbit cage & they make great housing for tortoises. Does anyone know of any being gotten rid of?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Im on the lookout for an indoor rabbit cage, for use as housing for my 2 Red-Footed Tortoises. My 2 Leopard Tortoises are in a rabbit cage & they make great housing for tortoises. Does anyone know of any being gotten rid of?


 
I will check freecycle for you


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. We are entering her into her first open shows soon - the Great Harwood show & the Rossendale show.


 
Exciting:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Colin 

Preloved | free indoor rabbit guinea pig cage for sale in St Helens, Merseyside, UK

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033638820/1dd2aa94.html

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033594275/2fa11e09.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Colin
> 
> Preloved | free indoor rabbit guinea pig cage for sale in St Helens, Merseyside, UK
> 
> Preloved | large indoor rabbit / guinea pig cage for sale in Stockport, Cheshire, UK
> 
> Preloved | indoor cage for sale in Mersyside, Liverpool, UK


Thanks Shell :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Shell :2thumb:


 
If you arent a paid up member I can get you the contact details


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> If you arent a paid up member I can get you the contact details


Im a member, but thanks anyway hun x


----------



## ami_j

:lol2:

how is everyone


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> how is everyone


Puzzled by the pics.............

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Puzzled by the pics.............
> 
> :lol2:


i have pony pics for all scenarios so im brightening peoples lives with them :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i have pony pics for all scenarios so im brightening peoples lives with them :flrt:


They are meant to be ponies??? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> They are meant to be ponies??? :lol2:


my little ponies :flrt:


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> my little ponies :flrt:


Wow! My little ponies have gone all cool since I had them as a kid!


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> Wow! My little ponies have gone all cool since I had them as a kid!


same!:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I didn't have them as a kid - they weren't invented yet! :lol2:
Morning everyone.

Colin that's great news about Indy, she's definitely 'moving up the ranks' and good luck at her first show! :2thumb: Bet you'll be like 2 anxious parents on the day their child first goes to school! :lol2:

Well I'm pleased to report that the gas man hath cometh and he is downstairs as I sit here servicing my gas boiler! :2thumb:

This afternoon I have to call over to Roz's to return the laptop I borrowed for last night's meetings and then I think I'll toddle over to the coast to Whitley Bay cos there's a wool shop there to see what I can find and then I might take Skye on the beach there or slightly higher up at Seaton Sluice which will probably have less people and dogs on it.


----------



## Cillah

Morning guys!

I've been seeing My Little Pony stuff everywhere lately. Even on random forums. No idea where it's come from, but .

I can't believe it's already April. This year feels like it's flying by to be honest!


----------



## Shell195

Im not up to much today other than work later.
Cilla I think this year is going fast too.
Chris rang at 8.30 this morning saying he was on his way to the Isle of white, he then rang to say he was in Portsmouth waiting for the hovercraft(I would imagine hes now on it)


----------



## Amalthea

I collect My Little Ponies and have HUNDREDS of them  I prefer the vintage ones, but have quite a few of the new ones, too. Been to conventions and everything :blush:

Glad to gasman came, Eileen!! Has he given an excuse for yesterday? I'd be demanding compensation...


----------



## feorag

No it wasn't him who was supposed to come. I've thought about writing to complain - imagine if I'd taken a day off work - especially if I wasn't paid for days off! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

That's what I mean! You could have. And that's exactly the scenerio I was getting at.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Good afternoon everyone I am a little early today, my work place caught fire and has been advised to be left for the moment.
It was someone leaving the heater on last night, (no doubt someone will get sacked) 
but everyone is fine and safe, so I am probibly just going to slouch around and type on rfuk all day lol


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Sounds like a good plan


hehe:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Ratty intros seem to be going well. I left Cilla's girls in the duetto over night to mark it up and to get a bit of my girls' stink on them from the disgusting hammock. Caught everybody (Bracken included... she's super stressed now, bless her) and moved 'em over and it seems to be going well.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Ratty intros seem to be going well. I left Cilla's girls in the duetto over night to mark it up and to get a bit of my girls' stink on them from the disgusting hammock. Caught everybody (Bracken included... she's super stressed now, bless her) and moved 'em over and it seems to be going well.


 
glad to hear it, fingers crossed for you : victory:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Ratty intros seem to be going well. I left Cilla's girls in the duetto over night to mark it up and to get a bit of my girls' stink on them from the disgusting hammock. Caught everybody (Bracken included... she's super stressed now, bless her) and moved 'em over and it seems to be going well.


That's great news Jen! :2thumb:

I returned my computer, but changed plans about the beach and went to the woods instead. Skye had a lovely time swimming into the river, but sadly I threw his ball a little harder than I intended and it ended up tangled in a bush on the opposite bank! :roll:, but he kept swimming around trying to find it, so it was good exercise for him!

Jen, I need an opinion from you and Jaime and Val if she comes on and sees this, cos of your ratty experience.

April is National Pet Week and the The Sanctuary have been invited to our local garden centre to hold a 'pet advice clinic' and bring along some of our animals. I really would like to take my ratty boys, but I'm just not 100% sure that it would be good for them???

My gut feeling is that, although Hamish and Angus are the best prospect, being older and calmer than the other 2, because they're old I'm worried it might stress them too much and that wouldn't be good for them.

Wee Jeemy is pretty robust and outgoing and I think would cope with it, so he's probably the likeliest subject and Dougal is a bit of a scaredy cat, but again young enough maybe for it not to do him any lasting damage.

I was thinking to take them in my cat carrier with a pouch and use my bonding pouch to introduce them to people - what's your honest opinion?? Do you think I might stress them too much and do them more harm than good because I don't want to do that, do you think I should take the 2 youngest or all 4, because I'd love to be able to take them out to meet children the way I do my snakes - truly that was one of the main purposes of getting them in the first place.


----------



## catastrophyrat

have pm'd you back: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

What I do when I am taking any ratties out to what could be a stressful situation (like shows) is set up a cat carrier with a comfy hammock (I hang it by zip ties through the side hole bits.... good description, yes? *lol*) with tasty tidbits, and water. Then take them out of the carrier for short periods of time and let them have breaks in the comfy carrier (best to make it smell like home, too, and use a dirty hammock). This always seems to work and I've never had a rat seem traumatised in the least


----------



## Shell195

Great news about the rats Jen:2thumb:
Im late back from the sanctuary as Phoebe the auntie of the kittens I handreared decided to kitten late this afternoon. The first baby got stuck and had to be revived and the next 2 came in quick succession and got their cords tangled. I have been up to my eyes in birthing fluids,umbilical cords and afterbirths as although she leaned the babies she didnt nip the cords or eat the placentas. She was very settled when I left and my friend has taken over midwifery duties just in case.


----------



## feorag

I was thinking of taking my cat carrier, which has more or less solid sides, the usual wire front and a wire lid that you can open to take the cat out of the top. I used that when the boys went in to be neutered, so that I could hang a hammock/pouch from the wire lid.

Then I have my bonding pouch which I thought I'd try them with. If they fidget too much or show any signs of panic struggling I'd just put them back in the carrier and try another to see if any of them are OK.

If they are OK that would be fine, if not, then at least I'll know. We're only there from 12:00 - 3:00 so basically only 3 hours away from home and only 20 minutes tops to drive and they'll get the best of treaty food to nibble on to keep them happy.


----------



## Amalthea

They should be fine, then, Eileen 

Only two of the girls seem to be having minor scuffles, but no screaming or anything.... Just sorting out dominance, I'm thinking.

Poor mama kitty... Glad she's settling alright, though.


----------



## feorag

Sounds fairly promising then Jen - I can only try it and if it doesn't work, then I'll just put them under the table and cover them over and leave them in peace until it's hometime, but I'm hoping I can show them to children to let them see how lovely they are.

Shell, I missed your post cos we cross posted (again :roll. Good news that the babies all arrived safely even if mum was a little unsure of what to do.


----------



## Shell195

Chris has just rang, hes sat on the beach on IOW. Hes been whale watching and has seen the red squirrel population already:2thumb: Tomorrow he starts training on all the activity equipment, no wonder he sounds very pleased with himself


----------



## Amalthea

Lucky him!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I collect My Little Ponies and have HUNDREDS of them  I prefer the vintage ones, but have quite a few of the new ones, too. Been to conventions and everything :blush:
> 
> Glad to gasman came, Eileen!! Has he given an excuse for yesterday? I'd be demanding compensation...


this makes me feel better about my war hammer and comic collections i love them but hate to seem geeky :lol2:

my war hammer order still hasn't arrived


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Chris has just rang, hes sat on the beach on IOW. Hes been whale watching and has seen the red squirrel population already:2thumb: Tomorrow he starts training on all the activity equipment, no wonder he sounds very pleased with himself


If I was in his position I think I'd be very pleased with myself too! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hi guys I just want to check have you seen the "new threat" if not may be worth just checking the section you usually post in, snakes, lizards, inverts, shelled, exotic mammals e.t.c 
it includes everything.: victory:


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi guys I just want to check have you seen the "new threat" if not may be worth just checking the section you usually post in, snakes, lizards, inverts, shelled, exotic mammals e.t.c
> it includes everything.: victory:


 
I have read that but didnt really understand it. Im presuming they are trying to bring a law in like Australia have that you cant keep non native animals as pets?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi guys I just want to check have you seen the "new threat" if not may be worth just checking the section you usually post in, snakes, lizards, inverts, shelled, exotic mammals e.t.c
> it includes everything.: victory:


I read it but I could only be bothered to briefly skin through the big paragraphs, my head isn't in the mood to deal with heavy stuff at the moment. That Chris Newman seems to be pretty high up in the reptile keeping world, & has his foot in the governmental door, so to speak. Im sure he will be most helpful in spreading the word to the public & advising as to what we can do to help the cause, as & when needed.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> I have read that but didnt really understand it. Im presuming they are trying to bring a law in like Australia have that you cant keep non native animals as pets?


that was how I interpretated it 



Zoo-Man said:


> I read it but I could only be bothered to briefly skin through the big paragraphs, my head isn't in the mood to deal with heavy stuff at the moment. That Chris Newman seems to be pretty high up in the reptile keeping world, & has his foot in the governmental door, so to speak. Im sure he will be most helpful in spreading the word to the public & advising as to what we can do to help the cause, as & when needed.


 
I really hope so, and I really hope this is an april fools


----------



## Shell195

*LOOK:2thumb:*
*http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/672575-new-baby.html*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> that was how I interpretated it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope so, and I really hope this is an april fools


Its probably not an April's Fools. There are plenty of busy-bodies who want to interfere & stop decent law-abiding people from keeping exotic animals.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> *LOOK:2thumb:*
> *http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/672575-new-baby.html*


Yay!!! Mark told me on Facebook earlier. Congrats to Selina & Mark xx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Its probably not an April's Fools. There are plenty of busy-bodies who want to interfere & stop decent law-abiding people from keeping exotic animals.


 
I love my animals


Zoo-Man said:


> Yay!!! Mark told me on Facebook earlier. Congrats to Selina & Mark xx


ahhhhhh congrats wooop well thats cheered me up :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I love my animals
> 
> ahhhhhh congrats wooop well thats cheered me up :no1:


Monkey World are against private keepers of primates. So when I had my Marmosets (well kept, happy, healthy, bred twice every year) I decided against applying for a job there because I thought they would not employ me & may persue me once they found I had primates.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Monkey World are against private keepers of primates. So when I had my Marmosets (well kept, happy, healthy, bred twice every year) I decided against applying for a job there because I thought they would not employ me & may persue me once they found I had primates.


that is soo cool you are a legend :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> that is soo cool you are a legend :no1:


What for? lol


----------



## ami_j

theres nothing ive seen that says anything about pets. its mostly about signal crayfish, greys , mink and harlequin ladybirds. UK wildlife is more at risk from fruit shipments than little timmys corn snake...and a ban? how many animals are going to be abandoned if it happens? very very dubious


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Monkey World are against private keepers of primates. So when I had my Marmosets (well kept, happy, healthy, bred twice every year) I decided against applying for a job there because I thought they would not employ me & may persue me once they found I had primates.


id be interested to know their stand point on clearly well cared for primates tbh col, the only time ive seen them involved with pet trade monkeys is fat ones in bird cages ...which gets your back up just as much as theirs


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> What for? lol


just general not working for a company who you thought would not employ you once they found out, lol 
be really funny if they did :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> id be interested to know their stand point on clearly well cared for primates tbh col, the only time ive seen them involved with pet trade monkeys is fat ones in bird cages ...which gets your back up just as much as theirs


Your right hun, that does get my back up. But I have it on good standing that they wanted an outright ban on the private keeping of primates in the UK. That was, until it was pointed out to them that they themselves are private primate keepers! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Your right hun, that does get my back up. But I have it on good standing that they wanted an outright ban on the private keeping of primates in the UK. That was, until it was pointed out to them that they themselves are private primate keepers! :lol2:


interesting... its a shame that they cant work with the good private keepers...though maybe they are of the thought that at least a ban would save the ones that are abused....if you get my logic...sadly banning to bad people cant have something doesnt work , look at the DDA...but im sure theres no malice there...you would be a credit to them


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Your right hun, that does get my back up. But I have it on good standing that they wanted an outright ban on the private keeping of primates in the UK. That was, until it was pointed out to them that they themselves are private primate keepers! :lol2:


I recall something like that? That was not that long ago was it?
or am I mistacken for something else lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> interesting... its a shame that they cant work with the good private keepers...though maybe they are of the thought that at least a ban would save the ones that are abused....if you get my logic...sadly banning to bad people cant have something doesnt work , look at the DDA...but im sure theres no malice there...you would be a credit to them


Thanks hun. I agree, it is a shame that they don't unite with the brilliant private keepers of primates & help to spread the education of th epublic on the massive commitment that priamte keeping involves, etc.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Monkey World are against private keepers of primates. So when I had my Marmosets (well kept, happy, healthy, bred twice every year) I decided against applying for a job there because I thought they would not employ me & may persue me once they found I had primates.


she was acually qouted in an article over your house fire as well it seemed either very callous or just very poorly worded to me.



WHERE IS MY WAR HAMMER


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. I agree, it is a shame that they don't unite with the brilliant private keepers of primates & help to spread the education of th epublic on the massive commitment that priamte keeping involves, etc.


maybe one day...i guess i would be wary with the cases they have but they shouldnt judge everyone the same  
and isit just me who wants them to label the capuchins the crazy 88 lol


tomwilson said:


> she was acually qouted in an article over your house fire as well it seemed either very callous or just very poorly worded to me.
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE IS MY WAR HAMMER


i stole it


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> maybe one day...i guess i would be wary with the cases they have but they shouldnt judge everyone the same
> and isit just me who wants them to label the capuchins the crazy 88 lol
> 
> i stole it


give it back:devil:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> give it back:devil:


no. i wont.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> no. i wont.


please i'm bored


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> she was acually qouted in an article over your house fire as well it seemed either very callous or just very poorly worded to me.
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE IS MY WAR HAMMER


Yes, the paper contacted them to ask about the legality of their keeping. Very uncouth & insensitive if you ask me!


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> please i'm bored











have this


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, the paper contacted them to ask about the legality of their keeping. Very uncouth & insensitive if you ask me!


that was my thoughts mate was not happy about it


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> image
> have this


does it make cups of tea


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> does it make cups of tea


it chases you on that segway and when it catches you it strangles you...


um pass?:lol2:
Hubo the first robot in the world to get on a Segway


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> it chases you on that segway and when it catches you it strangles you...
> 
> 
> um pass?:lol2:
> Hubo the first robot in the world to get on a Segway


i like my neck the way it is thanks lol


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i like my neck the way it is thanks lol


was a joke idk wtf it does tbh :lol2:

that big robot titan, scares the beejesus outta me XD


----------



## ukphd

morning all!
lovely bright sunny saturday so far! hurrah!  :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning.... Pretty grey and dull here. Am working today, then will be coming home and finishing off the critter room (since there are cage accessories that have been washed scattered all over the place).


----------



## feorag

Morning all - a bit grey and showery here earlier today, but the sun is now trying to get through.

Bloody Hell :gasp: I'm amazed at Selina popping that sprog in 25 minutes!! :gasp: HTF did she manage that?? :lol2:

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Shell195

I was woken up abut 4 this morning with the wierdest thunderstorm ever, it wasnt like any other Ive seen:gasp:
Ive been out shopping and now Im in for the rest of the day as Steves on nights so hes gone to bed.


----------



## Amalthea

It's cleared up lovely, so we've started up the BBQ


----------



## Shell195

Im waiting for Martin to arrive with a chinese:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

And I'm just back from the pub where I had a lovely rare rump steak salad and a funny oaty biscuit thing sandwiched together with vanilla cream with a dollop of vanilla and a dollop of chocolate ice cream on the top!!! It was lush!!! :mf_dribble: 

Iain rang me this morning to tell me what Costco's special offers were for the next week or two and there were a few things we needed (like toilet rolls) reduced and we had to go and buy more cat food anyway, so we decided to go this afternoon and them come back via the pub for a late lunch, early dinner instead of going out for mother's day tomorrow. So we had a lovely day.

The Poppycock popcorn :blush: was 40% off so I treated myself to 2 tins :gasp: The lint rollers that we go through like nobody's business were half price, so we got 2 sets of 4 of those, 2 big bags of toilet rolls, the Johnson's baby wipes were reduced so got some of those for Elise, spent £140 but saved over £23 so quite happy with that.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And I'm just back from the pub where I had a lovely rare rump steak salad and a funny oaty biscuit thing sandwiched together with vanilla cream with a dollop of vanilla and a dollop of chocolate ice cream on the top!!! It was lush!!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Iain rang me this morning to tell me what Costco's special offers were for the next week or two and there were a few things we needed (like toilet rolls) reduced and we had to go and buy more cat food anyway, so we decided to go this afternoon and them come back via the pub for a late lunch, early dinner instead of going out for mother's day tomorrow. So we had a lovely day.
> 
> The Poppycock popcorn :blush: was 40% off so I treated myself to 2 tins :gasp: The lint rollers that we go through like nobody's business were half price, so we got 2 sets of 4 of those, 2 big bags of toilet rolls, the Johnson's baby wipes were reduced so got some of those for Elise, spent £140 but saved over £23 so quite happy with that.


 
I love shopping in Costco too:no1:


----------



## feorag

As you'll gather I was more than happy with my special reductions and now I'm off downstairs to goggle at the box, knit, and maybe eat some Poppycock!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

Im trying to sniff my puppy without her biting me:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got back from tesco and managed to pick up some leafy nibles for the gigs in the reduced section


----------



## Shell195

I feel like Billy no mates tonight, Ive eaten my veg curry on my own and am sat downstairs on my own, so amusing myself playing with the puppy:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

What a way to amuse yourself, though!!! 

Pics for ya, Shell 

Rosie:










And the new neighbors (Mojo on the left and Rosie on the right... She needs a name tag):


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> What a way to amuse yourself, though!!!
> 
> Pics for ya, Shell
> 
> Rosie:
> 
> image
> 
> And the new neighbors (Mojo on the left and Rosie on the right... She needs a name tag):
> 
> image


 
Great pics:flrt:Rosie looks fab:2thumb:

Even Dolly has left me alone as shes now asleep *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

And I think Kate is gonna try to make her a name tag


----------



## feorag

Aww, those 2 little critters look lovely and settled in their side by side houses! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Forgot to tell ya about my quick-wittedness (yes, it's a word *lol*).... Was paying for petrol and there was a group of boys in there eating Subway (there's a Subway IN the shop bit)... And they were making fun of American accents. As I was leaving, I said "Don't quit your day jobs, boys, you're crap at accents" to which they replied with "yeah, well so are you" (in that "I'm a big lad" tough voice).... So I just said, "yes, well, mine's real" and walked out. I am so proud of myself! *lol*

And I THINK I told you guys that my arm was really sore from having blood taken... Felt like I had overworked it at the gym or something. The whole thing. Well, yesterday (a full week after the blood test), a ginormous bruise appeared on the OTHER side from where the blood was taken. So I've had to go to the walk in clinic (my boss told me I had to go... even during work hours). She's wrapped it, checked my pulse and capilary reflex... Said that I need to go back to my doctor, so I'll be bringing it up on Monday when I'm in for Implant Out Day (!!!). Finally get rid of one ginormous bruise (and my butt cheek still aches from time to time) and I get another.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Forgot to tell ya about my quick-wittedness (yes, it's a word *lol*).... Was paying for petrol and there was a group of boys in there eating Subway (there's a Subway IN the shop bit)... And they were making fun of American accents. As I was leaving, I said "Don't quit your day jobs, boys, you're crap at accents" to which they replied with "yeah, well so are you" (in that "I'm a big lad" tough voice).... So I just said, "yes, well, mine's real" and walked out. I am so proud of myself! *lol*
> 
> And I THINK I told you guys that my arm was really sore from having blood taken... Felt like I had overworked it at the gym or something. The whole thing. Well, yesterday (a full week after the blood test), a ginormous bruise appeared on the OTHER side from where the blood was taken. So I've had to go to the walk in clinic (my boss told me I had to go... even during work hours). She's wrapped it, checked my pulse and capilary reflex... Said that I need to go back to my doctor, so I'll be bringing it up on Monday when I'm in for Implant Out Day (!!!). Finally get rid of one ginormous bruise (and my butt cheek still aches from time to time) and I get another.


 
:lol2: Well done Jen:no1:
That bruise sounds very odd:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Here's the bruise... But it looks worse in person. Can't seem to get it right on camera....


----------



## Cillah

Seen those pictures on Facebook but I still love them! 
I'm going to get Martin to take lots of Charlie photos soon.

I've done nothing all day. We had people come over to look at the house but the landlords didn't show up which was annoying as they said they would and only said otherwise at 8pm :/.

Awwh Jen good on you for saying that to those guys. There's nothing wrong with American accents. Some people are just dicks!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Here's the bruise... But it looks worse in person. Can't seem to get it right on camera....
> 
> image


 
That looks bad enough:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Plus they were really CRAP at mimicking American accents *lol* Was pretty pathetic.

ETA: And that's over a week since I had the blood drawn.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Seen those pictures on Facebook but I still love them!
> I'm going to get Martin to take lots of Charlie photos soon.
> 
> I've done nothing all day. We had people come over to look at the house but the landlords didn't show up which was annoying as they said they would and only said otherwise at 8pm :/.
> 
> Awwh Jen good on you for saying that to those guys. There's nothing wrong with American accents. Some people are just dicks!


 
I love hearing different accents:2thumb: Your landlord sounds very annoying:bash:


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Plus they were really CRAP at mimicking American accents *lol* Was pretty pathetic.
> 
> ETA: And that's over a week since I had the blood drawn.


When I was working at Game, pretty regulary random customers would start talking to me in a horrible Australian accent. I don't see the point as it's not really funny.

That bruise looks painful!


----------



## Cillah

Shell195 said:


> I love hearing different accents:2thumb: Your landlord sounds very annoying:bash:


They are annoying. I'm not planning on renting again unless I have to get my own place before I have a deposit. Just had a horrible experience with these.

I love different accents too. I am bad at knowing where people are from though !


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... It's just irritating. Meh!

My whole arm is sore... Not just the bruised area


----------



## Amalthea

Am off to bed, methinks..................... Nighty night


----------



## feorag

Goodnight Jen - and that bruise looks awful for being over a week since you had the blood taken. My black is now turning yellow,but the lump is still there :roll:

And that's me off to bed too! Goodnight all!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I was woken up abut 4 this morning with the wierdest thunderstorm ever, it wasnt like any other Ive seen:gasp:
> Ive been out shopping and now Im in for the rest of the day as Steves on nights so hes gone to bed.


We slept through the thunderstorm Shell. My mum said she thought it was an earthquake! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We slept through the thunderstorm Shell. My mum said she thought it was an earthquake! :gasp:


 

It was very bizarre!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It was very bizarre!


I'd sleep through a bomb going off in the next room! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I'd sleep through a bomb going off in the next room! :lol2:


:lol2: Im a light sleeper


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Evening peeps.: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Evening peeps.: victory:


Hiya Sally. :welcome:


----------



## Shell195

Hi Sally


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

We had a call earlier this evening about taking in a german shepard (cannot spell sorry lol) 
this is going to be our first dog, does anyone have any help they can offer and advice, the litter was unexpected but has been with mum for a while apparantly, and need gone asap we were kinda there last hope (I know it was irrisponsible e.t.c but that is not my concern:2thumb:
anyone with advice would be appreciated lol
hows that for a birthday pressie:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> We had a call earlier this evening about taking in a german shepard (cannot spell sorry lol)
> this is going to be our first dog, does anyone have any help they can offer and advice, the litter was unexpected but has been with mum for a while apparantly, and need gone asap we were kinda there last hope (I know it was irrisponsible e.t.c but that is not my concern:2thumb:
> anyone with advice would be appreciated lol
> hows that for a birthday pressie:no1:


 
Lucky you:flrt:

Ask whatever you want I have 11 dogs(I used to have 3 German Shepherds) and my friend breeds them and has 11:lol2:
Eileen also has a black boy who is a challenge:whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Lucky you:flrt:
> 
> Ask whatever you want I have 11 dogs(I used to have 3 German Shepherds) and my friend breeds them and has 11:lol2:
> Eileen also has a black boy who is a challenge:whistling2:


 
ahhh cool lol how often should we feed a puppy? a good guideline
when is it best to get him done at the vets? 
and also how many times a day do they need walking for? 
all of these are questions I should know but dont lol
please be gentle I have never grown up around dogs lol :no1: but thakyou so much for offering your help if you can 

I am gonna have to post a piccy when we get him lols


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ahhh cool lol how often should we feed a puppy? a good guideline
> when is it best to get him done at the vets?
> and also how many times a day do they need walking for?
> all of these are questions I should know but dont lol
> please be gentle I have never grown up around dogs lol :no1: but thakyou so much for offering your help if you can
> 
> I am gonna have to post a piccy when we get him lols


 
Everyone has to start somewhere.

Depending on his age feed 3 or 4 times a day and its good to feed large breed puppy food as it slows the growth and allows their bones to develop properly.


Puppies shouldnt be walked until fully vaccinated and large breed pups should only be taken for short walks so as not to damage their joints. 

The key to a nice friendly dog especially a GSD is lots of early socialisation so a dog training class would be good for him.
Castration can be left until hes about 10 months when he will start becoming dominant

Heres the 3 I used to own. I lost my old girl from age related problems and my young male died suddenly but I still have Karla my 7 year old one









I also used to own a vaccine damaged puppy who was pts aged about 16 months 
Rocky







`


----------



## Shell195

Aaaargh look at the time:gasp:
Night people x


----------



## Amalthea

Just getting ready to head off down to the MIL's..... *yawn*


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Amalthea said:


> Just getting ready to head off down to the MIL's..... *yawn*


An exciting day ahead for you then!! :whistling2:QUOTE=Shell195;8046060]Eileen also has a black boy who is a challenge:whistling2:[/QUOTE]:roll: PMSL!!!

Sally, all my previous dogs have come into my house as puppies and socialisation was always my prime concern with all of them. Skye, however, I took on at 11 months and he is a challenge primarily because of lack of socialisation. Consquently he just doesn't know how to act around other dogs and the longer he has been with us, the more "dog aggressive" he has become and I think this could have been prevented had he been to puppy socialisation classes and dog behaviour classes from a very young age.

As far as exercise, as Shell points, out larger dog have to be exercised cautiously as bone growth can be affected if they are 'force exercised' too much between the ages of 3 - 8 months particularly,but really until they are at least a year old. By force exercised I mean walked by you, rather than allowed to play in his garden at his own pace. The general rule of thumb is 5 minutes for every month 3 times a day, but I think what is more important when they are young and bones are growing and strengthening is not to encourage them to exercise in a way that encourages jumping or twisting movements.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, work later for me so not much of a mothers day:lol2:


----------



## feorag

My Mother's Day started off well with a box of choccies from Barry and a long chatty telephone call from Elise, but it has sadly gone downhill because I've just let the ratty chappies out for a run around and could see something was wrong with Wee Jeemy when he came walking down the cage door to get out! :sad:

On examination he has something wrong with his left hind leg - I don't know if he's twisted it or broken it, but what I first noticed is that he was curling up his toes and the foot was curving inwards. So I put him down on the floor and he isn't putting weight on it. My vet uses my old vet as emergency cover so I've an appointment there at their emergency clinic at 5:00 this afternoon! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> My Mother's Day started off well with a box of choccies from Barry and a long chatty telephone call from Elise, but it has sadly gone downhill because I've just let the ratty chappies out for a run around and could see something was wrong with Wee Jeemy when he came walking down the cage door to get out! :sad:
> 
> On examination he has something wrong with his left hind leg - I don't know if he's twisted it or broken it, but what I first noticed is that he was curling up his toes and the foot was curving inwards. So I put him down on the floor and he isn't putting weight on it. My vet uses my old vet as emergency cover so I've an appointment there at their emergency clinic at 5:00 this afternoon! :sad;


 
Poor wee Jeemy, fingers crossed hes just sprained his leg.


----------



## Cillah

Afternoon guys!

Got woken up to a knock on the door. The landlord had come over an hour early to pick up some DVDs (like 200) that we put on DVDs for him and to drop off more. Joy.
Then the people taking over the house.. No idea why they want it as one is a builder and one is a interior designer? Anyway they just randomly came over to measure things.

Now we are going to Martin's mums for tea and she's dying my hair .

Oh, only have Charlie left to go now. So done really well there


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Afternoon guys!
> 
> Got woken up to a knock on the door. The landlord had come over an hour early to pick up some DVDs (like 200) that we put on DVDs for him and to drop off more. Joy.
> Then the people taking over the house.. No idea why they want it as one is a builder and one is a interior designer? Anyway they just randomly came over to measure things.
> 
> Now we are going to Martin's mums for tea and she's dying my hair .
> 
> *Oh, only have Charlie left to go now*. So done really well there


 
Is Tom taking him back?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere.
> 
> Depending on his age feed 3 or 4 times a day and its good to feed large breed puppy food as it slows the growth and allows their bones to develop properly.
> 
> 
> Puppies shouldnt be walked until fully vaccinated and large breed pups should only be taken for short walks so as not to damage their joints.
> 
> The key to a nice friendly dog especially a GSD is lots of early socialisation so a dog training class would be good for him.
> Castration can be left until hes about 10 months when he will start becoming dominant
> 
> Heres the 3 I used to own. I lost my old girl from age related problems and my young male died suddenly but I still have Karla my 7 year old one
> image
> 
> I also used to own a vaccine damaged puppy who was pts aged about 16 months
> Rocky
> image`


 

Oh thanks so much Shell : victory:
what a lovely lot of dogs.
and poor Rocky  but he is a handsome one.
Right I have been looking online but cannot find any dog training classes e.t.c but I will keep looking. 


I would not walk him anyways ontil he has had his injections, the good part is there is a massive feild less than 2 minutes out side my front door. and a park path that goes around it. 
so eventually we should have fun, we will keep him on the lead obv, I have read some terrible things and I am not sure about a muzzle? 

what are your views on this, I dont want it to end up being attacked by possibly another (idiotic owners dog) and not being able to defend itself?  

sorry I didnt reply last night my lappy crashed lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> An exciting day ahead for you then!! :whistling2:QUOTE=Shell195;8046060]Eileen also has a black boy who is a challenge:whistling2::roll: PMSL!!!
> 
> Sally, all my previous dogs have come into my house as puppies and socialisation was always my prime concern with all of them. Skye, however, I took on at 11 months and he is a challenge primarily because of lack of socialisation. Consquently he just doesn't know how to act around other dogs and the longer he has been with us, the more "dog aggressive" he has become and I think this could have been prevented had he been to puppy socialisation classes and dog behaviour classes from a very young age.
> 
> As far as exercise, as Shell points, out larger dog have to be exercised cautiously as bone growth can be affected if they are 'force exercised' too much between the ages of 3 - 8 months particularly,but really until they are at least a year old. By force exercised I mean walked by you, rather than allowed to play in his garden at his own pace. The general rule of thumb is 5 minutes for every month 3 times a day, but I think what is more important when they are young and bones are growing and strengthening is not to encourage them to exercise in a way that encourages jumping or twisting movements.


Thanks Eileen, I am struggling to find a class but there will be one somewhere just need to look harder lol.
: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> My Mother's Day started off well with a box of choccies from Barry and a long chatty telephone call from Elise, but it has sadly gone downhill because I've just let the ratty chappies out for a run around and could see something was wrong with Wee Jeemy when he came walking down the cage door to get out! :sad:
> 
> On examination he has something wrong with his left hind leg - I don't know if he's twisted it or broken it, but what I first noticed is that he was curling up his toes and the foot was curving inwards. So I put him down on the floor and he isn't putting weight on it. My vet uses my old vet as emergency cover so I've an appointment there at their emergency clinic at 5:00 this afternoon! :sad:


 
ahhhhhh no


----------



## feorag

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks Eileen, I am struggling to find a class but there will be one somewhere just need to look harder lol.
> : victory:


Some vet practices have puppy socialisation classes purely to socialise puppies. If it was me I'd have the puppy out before its vaccinations, but not put it on the ground so it's prevented from picking up any disease.

I put my Afghan Hound puppies at the bottom of my baby's pram (it was a big old fashioned coach built one) with Iain for my girl and Elise for the boy (cos there was 3 years between them) at the top and go out shopping on our High Street (which was then actually the main A1 north) so by the time they were on the ground absolutely nothing frightened either of them - great huge lorries and buses never bothered them, even when they had to step into the road to do a wee jobby! :2thumb: 

My German Shepherd pup was nearly 4 months old when I got him and had never been out of his breeder's garden so I took him to showcraft lessons with his brother, even though I couldn't show him and until he'd had his vaccs I carried him into Andover (where I lived then) town centre and sat on a seat with him so people could come and talk to him.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Some vet practices have puppy socialisation classes purely to socialise puppies. If it was me I'd have the puppy out before its vaccinations, but not put it on the ground so it's prevented from picking up any disease.
> 
> I put my Afghan Hound puppies at the bottom of my baby's pram (it was a big old fashioned coach built one) with Iain for my girl and Elise for the boy (cos there was 3 years between them) at the top and go out shopping on our High Street (which was then actually the main A1 north) so by the time they were on the ground absolutely nothing frightened either of them - great huge lorries and buses never bothered them, even when they had to step into the road to do a wee jobby! :2thumb:
> 
> My German Shepherd pup was nearly 4 months old when I got him and had never been out of his breeder's garden so I took him to showcraft lessons with his brother, even though I couldn't show him and until he'd had his vaccs I carried him into Andover (where I lived then) town centre and sat on a seat with him so people could come and talk to him.


That is clever: victory: I suppose I could do that.  I will ask about the social classes when we get the vaccines all sorted.
eventually when the time comes to walk him what are your views on muzzleing? as there are some irresponsible owners, I have read one or two threads on here about how an idiotic owner not controlling their dogs.
Really I dont want something to happen and for him not to be able to defend himself atleast.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen is right about getting the puppy out and about by carrying him, Ive done that with all my puppies:lol2:
Ive never used a muzzle as a well socisalised dog should never need one and it also gives people the impression the dog is aggressive when its not. In my neighbourhood people cross the road so they dont have to pass my rottie or GSD, silly people as my dogs are great and love meeting new people:flrt:

Eileen, hows wee Jeemy ??


----------



## feorag

As I said earlier Skye is dog aggressive and a couple of time I've been caught out by a dog coming around a corner and him going for it (even if on his leash) and of course the hand burning episode a couple of weeks ago and I have threatened him with a muzzle, but to be honest I'm not happy about putting one on him as I think it will send out a message that he's a biter and people will not realise that it's only dogs he's aggressive about and think he may bite their children, or them.

Also I worry if I'm out and about and he's on his leader and an agressive dog goes for him, because, as you rightly point out, if he's muzzled then he can't protect himself.

I'm back from the vets and Wee Jeemy was actually weight bearing on the foot when I got him out. Of course he probably had an adrenaline rush because of being a bit frightened of what was going on, but even when I took him out I could see he was moving the foot and toes, whereas when I picked him up this morning the good leg's foot flexed and all his toes opened up (which is what I'm used to seeing) where as the bad leg's foot turned inwards and the toes were all closed together.

He walked around the table putting weight on the foot, albeit with a little limp and managed to jump up my chest off the table using both legs, so the vet was pretty confident it wasn't broken. She could see swelling though and thought he'd maybe sprained in. She's given him a metacam injection that should last him until tomorrow afternoon and I'll check him then to see what he's like. So 10 minutes in the vets and a metacam injection £69!!! :gasp: At least it wasn't too big a surprise! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> As I said earlier Skye is dog aggressive and a couple of time I've been caught out by a dog coming around a corner and him going for it (even if on his leash) and of course the hand burning episode a couple of weeks ago and I have threatened him with a muzzle, but to be honest I'm not happy about putting one on him as I think it will send out a message that he's a biter and people will not realise that it's only dogs he's aggressive about and think he may bite their children, or them.
> 
> Also I worry if I'm out and about and he's on his leader and an agressive dog goes for him, because, as you rightly point out, if he's muzzled then he can't protect himself.
> 
> I'm back from the vets and Wee Jeemy was actually weight bearing on the foot when I got him out. Of course he probably had an adrenaline rush because of being a bit frightened of what was going on, but even when I took him out I could see he was moving the foot and toes, whereas when I picked him up this morning the good leg's foot flexed and all his toes opened up (which is what I'm used to seeing) where as the bad leg's foot turned inwards and the toes were all closed together.
> 
> He walked around the table putting weight on the foot, albeit with a little limp and managed to jump up my chest off the table using both legs, so the vet was pretty confident it wasn't broken. She could see swelling though and thought he'd maybe sprained in. She's given him a metacam injection that should last him until tomorrow afternoon and I'll check him then to see what he's like. So 10 minutes in the vets and a metacam injection £69!!! :gasp: At least it wasn't too big a surprise! :roll:


 
Animals and kids are great for recovering once inside a medical practice arent they:lol2: Im glad its nothing serious:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I know!! :bash:

I did think about checking him out again before I actually went, but I was as worried about him being in pain as being badly injured and decided it was better to go and at least get him some pain relief if nothing else - little buggar!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Eileen is right about getting the puppy out and about by carrying him, Ive done that with all my puppies:lol2:
> Ive never used a muzzle as a well socisalised dog should never need one and it also gives people the impression the dog is aggressive when its not. In my neighbourhood people cross the road so they dont have to pass my rottie or GSD, silly people as my dogs are great and love meeting new people:flrt:
> 
> Eileen, hows wee Jeemy ??





feorag said:


> As I said earlier Skye is dog aggressive and a couple of time I've been caught out by a dog coming around a corner and him going for it (even if on his leash) and of course the hand burning episode a couple of weeks ago and I have threatened him with a muzzle, but to be honest I'm not happy about putting one on him as I think it will send out a message that he's a biter and people will not realise that it's only dogs he's aggressive about and think he may bite their children, or them.
> 
> Also I worry if I'm out and about and he's on his leader and an agressive dog goes for him, because, as you rightly point out, if he's muzzled then he can't protect himself.
> 
> I'm back from the vets and Wee Jeemy was actually weight bearing on the foot when I got him out. Of course he probably had an adrenaline rush because of being a bit frightened of what was going on, but even when I took him out I could see he was moving the foot and toes, whereas when I picked him up this morning the good leg's foot flexed and all his toes opened up (which is what I'm used to seeing) where as the bad leg's foot turned inwards and the toes were all closed together.
> 
> He walked around the table putting weight on the foot, albeit with a little limp and managed to jump up my chest off the table using both legs, so the vet was pretty confident it wasn't broken. She could see swelling though and thought he'd maybe sprained in. She's given him a metacam injection that should last him until tomorrow afternoon and I'll check him then to see what he's like. So 10 minutes in the vets and a metacam injection £69!!! :gasp: At least it wasn't too big a surprise! :roll:


Thankyou so much guys you are the best:no1: and £69.00 whoah:gasp: lol its amazing what you do for your babies isnt it lol. 
I am so glad I joined this thread. 
and awww I hope he picks up.
animals are definately not cheap  but they are worth every penny at the same time, at least you got him seen too, I have known people that would have just left it to be honest


----------



## feorag

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thankyou so much guys you are the best:no1: and £69.00 whoah:gasp: lol its amazing what you do for your babies isnt it lol.
> I am so glad I joined this thread.
> and awww I hope he picks up.
> animals are definately not cheap  but they are worth every penny at the same time, at least you got him seen too, I have known people that would have just left it to be honest


As I said it was more my worry that he was probably in pain and I would never deliberately leave my animals in pain to save a few quid.

I checked him over 10 minutes ago and he's still putting pressure on the foot, so that's a good sign, although of course the metacam will have kicked in and helped with any pain, but he's using it so that's good. :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> As I said it was more my worry that he was probably in pain and I would never deliberately leave my animals in pain to save a few quid.
> 
> I checked him over 10 minutes ago and he's still putting pressure on the foot, so that's a good sign, although of course the metacam will have kicked in and helped with any pain, but he's using it so that's good. :2thumb:


 
yeah fingers crossed for him bless x 
:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Is Tom taking him back?


i am going to pick him up next weekend shell


----------



## feorag

Hi Tom - How's SW going???


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i am going to pick him up next weekend shell


Thats good to know:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Hi Tom - How's SW going???


6.5 pound of this week so 10 pounds in 2 weeks, very happy with myself so far eileen


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> 6.5 pound of this week so 10 pounds in 2 weeks, very happy with myself so far eileen


 

Thats excellent news Tom, Well done:no1:


----------



## feorag

Excellent Tom - that's great news! :no1:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Thats excellent news Tom, Well done:no1:





feorag said:


> Excellent Tom - that's great news! :no1:


thankyou, its been good so far cooking my own food and trying to keep it interesting, i had a fish from the chippy today but i made my own chips and removed alot of the batter so it was within my syns i really enjoyed it


----------



## Amalthea

Tom, I saw a bunch of those warhammer (is that right) figures you collect at my local Cash Converter yesterday... I think they were £1.50 each. Forgot to tell ya til now.

Am about to head off to bed..... IMPLANT OUT DAY TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Tom, I saw a bunch of those warhammer (is that right) figures you collect at my local Cash Converter yesterday... I think they were £1.50 each. Forgot to tell ya til now.
> 
> Am about to head off to bed..... IMPLANT OUT DAY TOMORROW!!!!


 
Good luck: victory:

Longleat Safari Park is the new home for abused elephant Anne | Mail Online


----------



## feorag

G'night Jen, I'm off too now! Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Amalthea

I saw that, Shell!!!! Freaking wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Night Jen and Eileen x


----------



## Amalthea

Night, ladies and gents!!


----------



## feorag

I saw it too - just watched Daddy Eagle bring a fish into the nest - having just brought a bird a minute earlier, but now I really am off to bed! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> 6.5 pound of this week so 10 pounds in 2 weeks, very happy with myself so far eileen


Well done matey! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Eileen & Jen! xx

Great news about Anne's retirement!


----------



## Zoo-Man

A couple of pics of Zander & Clio, taken the other day


----------



## ditta

morning:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> A couple of pics of Zander & Clio, taken the other day
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
As beautiful as ever:flrt: I need some more Sidney pics:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> morning:whistling2:


 
Shouldnt you be asleep by now:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> As beautiful as ever:flrt: I need some more Sidney pics:whistling2:


Yes, you certianly do missus! :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> morning:whistling2:


Hiya Ditta : victory:


----------



## ditta

well babydice has kicked chester out of bed and screams everytime he comes near so ive put up a barricade , so now babydice is sleeping soundly alone but chester thinks if he digs for long enuff he will get back in, the poor bed base is taking the brunt and my bloody ears ......so ive retreated downstairs til he tires


----------



## ditta

hey col.......you back home yet matey......ive not been on for a while


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hey col.......you back home yet matey......ive not been on for a while


 
Where have you been??????


----------



## Shell195

Dolly has been very wonky tonight:bash: Im going to the vets on Wednesday with Purdy so I think I will take her too


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Where have you been??????


 well shell its a long story................


head all over the place, worrying over babydice, looking after gunther, tidying garden, trying to stay off comp, sorting meds, having sore fingers even after 2 jabs, addicted to painkillers, cant function proper, missing you guys like mad but cant come on cos i dont know why, blahh de blahhhhhhhh


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> well shell its a long story................
> 
> 
> head all over the place, worrying over babydice, looking after gunther, tidying garden, trying to stay off comp, sorting meds, having sore fingers even after 2 jabs, addicted to painkillers, cant function proper, missing you guys like mad but cant come on cos i dont know why, blahh de blahhhhhhhh


:lol2: Youve been busy then


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, night xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> hey col.......you back home yet matey......ive not been on for a while


Yes hun, been home for over a week now. The house still isn't finished yet though. Know any good cheap plasterers? lol


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Youve been busy then


just a tad:lol2:




dolly is wonky? on her legs? gunther in for second jab tomoz eve so make sure you have your earplugs ready, im sure you will hear him scream.......ive been doing jab training with him......cat thinks im freaking bonkers............ive been getting him to stand......pinching the skin on his neck saying jabjab then lots of praise when he doesnt flinch.:lol2:

suppose it does look kinda odd but if it at least turns down the decibells a little it will be worth it:lol2:


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes hun, been home for over a week now. The house still isn't finished yet though. Know any good cheap plasterers? lol


 the guys who did ours were great but i cant remember where i live or my name most of the time so...............:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, night xxx


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> the guys who did ours were great but i cant remember where i live or my name most of the time so...............:whistling2:


Doesn't sound so good dear......... ((HUGS))


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Implant Out Day, everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


Zoo-Man said:


> A couple of pics of Zander & Clio, taken the other day
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aw bless them - I bet they're so glad to be back home with you and Clarke - and I *love* Zander's head!


ditta said:


> morning:whistling2:





ditta said:


> well shell its a long story................
> 
> head all over the place, worrying over babydice, looking after gunther, tidying garden, trying to stay off comp, sorting meds, having sore fingers even after 2 jabs, addicted to painkillers, cant function proper, missing you guys like mad but cant come on cos i dont know why, blahh de blahhhhhhhh





Amalthea said:


> Happy Implant Out Day, everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Morning stranger!

I sounds like things are getting a bit on top of you Ditta, which is very easily done when you're dealing with pain every day, but it sounds like you're getting a little bit past "down", so be careful!

ETA: Oops sorry, Shell forgot to add that I hope Dolly's all right :gasp: I just posted on her thread and it reminded me about your post.


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh, Ditta! I missed that.  Don't let things get too much for ya (I know it's easier said than done) {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Good luck with the implant removal Jen: victory:

Ditta, Dolly has had a very wonky head(tilted) over the past couple of days. Im taking her to the vets on Wednesday morning as although it doesnt seem to bother her it does me  Its not all the time and soon passes but I want to know if they can do anything to help her.


----------



## feorag

I'm just back from the vets with Wee Jeemy!

He was still hobbling a bit on that leg and isn't flexing all his toes properly yet, so I decided to get Myron to check him out and see if he needed any more anti-inflammatories. He says the foot and leg are in line so it's definitely not broken, could be sprained or he could have torn a ligament or such-like which will take over a week to begin to heal. He said he didn't think he was in any pain as there was no squeaking while he was examining him, but he said he would give him another anti-inflammatory injection which would last 48 hours and we'll see what he's like then. He squealed like a baby when he gave him the injection though! :roll:

Cost me the whole of £5 - now how does one vet justify £69 for a consultation and a 24 hour anti-inflammatory injection just because it's Sunday afternoon (they charged me a call out fee, even though it wasn't technically a call out, because they have an emergency clinic at 5:00 every Sunday) and another charge £5??? :bash:

I had the boys on the counter and a couple came in with a white patched boxer dog. The dog jumped up at the counter to see what was in my little carrier and the guy looked in and said in a really nasty abrupt manner "Eew, what you got them for?" So I asked him what he meant and he said "What you got them for you wanna get a couple of ferrets and they'll kill them" :bash: So I started to get mad! Then he turned to another couple who were waiting and said "have you seen what she's got in there", so I said "just a couple of rats" and the wife asked if she could see them, so I opened the lid and Angus stuck his head out of the box (he went along for the ride to keep Jeemy company) and she said that they were looking after 3 for some friends, but my two were much bigger than the ones they had. 

Then the idiot guy said again "If you saw those in your garden you'd kill them" and I said "no I wouldn't - I would never kill any animal" and he looked at my like I had a tile missing and said "you wanna get yourself a dog" and by then I was so p*ssed off I just looked at him and said "I have got a dog - I've got a German Shepherd - a dog with brains, I wouldn't have one of those brainless things you've got if you paid me" He looked well taken aback and I added "See it's all relative what people like" and walked out! :devil: :devil: :devil: Ignorant pain in the butt!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyoneAw bless them - I bet they're so glad to be back home with you and Clarke - and I *love* Zander's head!


They are certainly glad to be back on home turf! I love Zander's head too, though he could do with more ear to complete todays Siamese look, but he's gorgeous anyway!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm just back from the vets with Wee Jeemy!
> 
> He was still hobbling a bit on that leg and isn't flexing all his toes properly yet, so I decided to get Myron to check him out and see if he needed any more anti-inflammatories. He says the foot and leg are in line so it's definitely not broken, could be sprained or he could have torn a ligament or such-like which will take over a week to begin to heal. He said he didn't think he was in any pain as there was no squeaking while he was examining him, but he said he would give him another anti-inflammatory injection which would last 48 hours and we'll see what he's like then. He squealed like a baby when he gave him the injection though! :roll:
> 
> Cost me the whole of £5 - now how does one vet justify £69 for a consultation and a 24 hour anti-inflammatory injection just because it's Sunday afternoon (they charged me a call out fee, even though it wasn't technically a call out, because they have an emergency clinic at 5:00 every Sunday) and another charge £5??? :bash:
> 
> I had the boys on the counter and a couple came in with a white patched boxer dog. The dog jumped up at the counter to see what was in my little carrier and the guy looked in and said in a really nasty abrupt manner "Eew, what you got them for?" So I asked him what he meant and he said "What you got them for you wanna get a couple of ferrets and they'll kill them" :bash: So I started to get mad! Then he turned to another couple who were waiting and said "have you seen what she's got in there", so I said "just a couple of rats" and the wife asked if she could see them, so I opened the lid and Angus stuck his head out of the box (he went along for the ride to keep Jeemy company) and she said that they were looking after 3 for some friends, but my two were much bigger than the ones they had.
> 
> Then the idiot guy said again "If you saw those in your garden you'd kill them" and I said "no I wouldn't - I would never kill any animal" and he looked at my like I had a tile missing and said "you wanna get yourself a dog" and by then I was so p*ssed off I just looked at him and said "I have got a dog - I've got a German Shepherd - a dog with brains, I wouldn't have one of those brainless things you've got if you paid me" He looked well taken aback and I added "See it's all relative what people like" and walked out! :devil: :devil: :devil: Ignorant pain in the butt!!!


It really puzzles me too, how different vets can charge such different prices! Luckily Im well known to my vets & they are cheap anyway, but I sometimes get cheapies if its something minor I've gone in with.

Well done you on putting the pleb with the Boxer in his place hun! :2thumb: It pees me off when ignorant people have stupid misconceptions about the animals you keep. I always get asked why I keep tortoises, because "they don't do anything". I always tell these people that actually, tortoises, over all the species of animal I have ever kept (including marmosets!) are the ones whose care, biology, physiology, behaviour, etc is most complex, & researching their husbandry & working out what works best for me, my situation & my tortoises as quite fun & challenging. But theres no helping some inbreds!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Guess who's got a job inteview on Thursday afternoon? 

Its only part-time, 2 days a week, as a personal carer for a young man I used to work with at the farm-zoo in Blackburn a couple of years ago. He has aspergers syndrome (a form of autism) & he is a fantastic lad. One of the days is taking him to Blackpool Zoo to work with the animals, & the other day is taking him to Lakeland Llamas, near Keswick in the Lake District, again to work with the animals there. Sounds just my cup of tea. Its a good wage & also includes petrol allowance at a good rate.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Guess who's got a job inteview on Thursday afternoon?
> 
> Its only part-time, 2 days a week, as a personal carer for a young man I used to work with at the farm-zoo in Blackburn a couple of years ago. He has aspergers syndrome (a form of autism) & he is a fantastic lad. One of the days is taking him to Blackpool Zoo to work with the animals, & the other day is taking him to Lakeland Llamas, near Keswick in the Lake District, again to work with the animals there. Sounds just my cup of tea. Its a good wage & also includes petrol allowance at a good rate.


Excellent news Col, fingers crossed for you:2thumb:
I bet thats brightened your day


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Well done you on putting the pleb with the Boxer in his place hun! :2thumb: It pees me off when ignorant people have stupid misconceptions about the animals you keep. I always get asked why I keep tortoises, because "they don't do anything". I always tell these people that actually, tortoises, over all the species of animal I have ever kept (including marmosets!) are the ones whose care, biology, physiology, behaviour, etc is most complex, & researching their husbandry & working out what works best for me, my situation & my tortoises as quite fun & challenging. But theres no helping some inbreds!


Totally agree with you - there are species I wouldn't be interested in keeping (not many mind you) but I wouldn't denigrate anyone who chose to keep them. 


Zoo-Man said:


> Guess who's got a job inteview on Thursday afternoon?
> 
> Its only part-time, 2 days a week, as a personal carer for a young man I used to work with at the farm-zoo in Blackburn a couple of years ago. He has aspergers syndrome (a form of autism) & he is a fantastic lad. One of the days is taking him to Blackpool Zoo to work with the animals, & the other day is taking him to Lakeland Llamas, near Keswick in the Lake District, again to work with the animals there. Sounds just my cup of tea. Its a good wage & also includes petrol allowance at a good rate.


That sounds great Colin - it'll be good for your morale to do something anyway and might open the door for a good full-time job opportunity.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I missed your post about the vets:gasp:
Some people just cant help themselves, Im glad you put him in his place:2thumb:
My vet is one of the partners and he only ever charges me a 2nd consult fee and no emergency callout but if I use any of the others I get charged the proper amount:bash:


----------



## feorag

I know, some people just can't help themselves - it was the way he wasn't satisifed in expressing his own opinion of rats, but he had to bring the other couple in - so I was dead pleased the woman was keen to meet them! Cos at least it let him see that not everyone was as narrow minded as him! :bash:

Well it looks like Myron didn't even charge me a consult at £5 - I paid £60 consulting fee and £9.10 for the metacam yesterday.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Just read your post Eileen that is absaloutely rediculous. :devil: I just cannot grasp that.:gasp:
you see I am none the wiser with vets I just pay them and that is that. I am not as observant but it does make you wander.

Great news on the job colin, Good luck with that:no1:

and an update on me we are going to pick Puppy up tomorrow:2thumb: by sheer coincidence on my birthday too lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Eileen, for standing up and saying what you did!! What a sh*t!

Good luck, Col!!!  I'm sure you'll do fine 

I'll type more tomorrow, but I am off to bed


----------



## feorag

Salazare Slytherin said:


> and an update on me we are going to pick Puppy up tomorrow:2thumb: by sheer coincidence on my birthday too lol.


Ooh, how exciting! :jump:


----------



## Shell195

Sally, dont forget the photos:flrt:
I never know how much Ive been charged at the vets until I get my monthly bill


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Exciting!!! Have fun, Sally!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

thanks guys I will deffo get some pics I am sure, I can borrow a camera lol: victory:


----------



## feorag

Interesting turn of events tonight - I gave the boys a boiled egg in its shell and Hamish got to it first - would he share it?? Would he buggery!!! Not even with Angus :lol2:

Eventually I took it off him and snapped it in half and gave Angus the other half, then along came Jeemy, but he wouldn't even attempt to take it from Hamish, which I found quite surprising, given that Jeemy had been bullying Hamish prior to being neutered.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Excellent news Col, fingers crossed for you:2thumb:
> I bet thats brightened your day





feorag said:


> Totally agree with you - there are species I wouldn't be interested in keeping (not many mind you) but I wouldn't denigrate anyone who chose to keep them.
> That sounds great Colin - it'll be good for your morale to do something anyway and might open the door for a good full-time job opportunity.


Thanks ladies! It has certainly cheered me up! Im feeling very positive about it & because the young man needing a carer has a big input on who gets the job, Im pretty confident.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lmao 

hey colin: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Great news on the job colin, Good luck with that:no1:
> 
> and an update on me we are going to pick Puppy up tomorrow:2thumb: by sheer coincidence on my birthday too lol.





Amalthea said:


> Good luck, Col!!!  I'm sure you'll do fine


Thanks girls. Bet yoru excited about collecting your pup tomorrow Sally.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks girls. Bet yoru excited about collecting your pup tomorrow Sally.


 
I am, I have never ever had a dog before so its all a new thing to me. 
Eileen and Shell have offerd me some great advice and I am soo looking forward to it.: victory:
a new love in the family lol:flrt:x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am, I have never ever had a dog before so its all a new thing to me.
> Eileen and Shell have offerd me some great advice and I am soo looking forward to it.: victory:
> a new love in the family lol:flrt:x


I got my first dog 13 years ago, when I was 16, & I now can't imagine not having a dog in my life. Im sure you'll be the same!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> I got my first dog 13 years ago, when I was 16, & I now can't imagine not having a dog in my life. Im sure you'll be the same!


 
yeah probibly, I have always wanted one but I was always told I had enough animals e.t.c e.t.c lol you know the way parents go on lmao.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah probibly, I have always wanted one but I was always told I had enough animals e.t.c e.t.c lol you know the way parents go on lmao.


Oh yes, my parents would only ever let me have one pet at a time. Well, until I was at college, then they let me have a dog & 2 parrots.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, my parents would only ever let me have one pet at a time. Well, until I was at college, then they let me have a dog & 2 parrots.


 
lol I was always allowed reptiles and rabbits but never a dog? never really got my head around it lol.
but thats the great part of growing up too you can have whatever you want lol.:no1:

My next thing has to be a parrot, we all would like one. 
I am constantly reminded to keep an eye out on the forum classifieds e.t.c but to be fair they are never sold often on here (well that I have seen) lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> lol I was always allowed reptiles and rabbits but never a dog? never really got my head around it lol.
> but thats the great part of growing up too you can have whatever you want lol.:no1:
> 
> My next thing has to be a parrot, we all would like one.
> I am constantly reminded to keep an eye out on the forum classifieds e.t.c but to be fair they are never sold often on here (well that I have seen) lol


There have been a fair few parrots sold on this forum, so you never know!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> There have been a fair few parrots sold on this forum, so you never know!


 
yeah, I will have to keep my eye peeld lol. : victory:
anywho I bet this new job is something your looking forward too, of all the things, you get to work with a smashing lad and animals too, you could not have hoped for a better job, they are pretty hard to come by lol


----------



## ami_j

*dances in*


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> *dances in*


 
*disapears in a whirl* and poof of smoke


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah, I will have to keep my eye peeld lol. : victory:
> anywho I bet this new job is something your looking forward too, of all the things, you get to work with a smashing lad and animals too, you could not have hoped for a better job, they are pretty hard to come by lol


Is it just a Grey Parrot your after? (notice I call them Grey Parrots, not African Grey Parrots, as thats their true name!) Have you thought of any other species you'd like?

Im really looking forward to seeing if I get this job. The lad is great & he really enjoyed having me as his support worker in my other job, so I think he'll be quite excited at the chance of working with me again.


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> *disapears in a whirl* and poof of smoke


can still see your feet....


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> *dances in*


What dance are you doing hun? The Macarena? Saturday Night?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> What dance are you doing hun? The Macarena? Saturday Night?


more of a random twirl :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Is it just a Grey Parrot your after? (notice I call them Grey Parrots, not African Grey Parrots, as thats their true name!) Have you thought of any other species you'd like?
> 
> Im really looking forward to seeing if I get this job. The lad is great & he really enjoyed having me as his support worker in my other job, so I think he'll be quite excited at the chance of working with me again.


ahhh now you see I did not know that either:gasp:,
I think it is going to have to be to be honest colin, I would like a colourful one too at some further point down the line, what type I dont know?, but yours inspired me lol :flrt:
the decison is not just mine either so I kind of have limited options of what the rest of the family want to go with and they are all saying a "grey parrot" : victory:



ami_j said:


> can still see your feet....


shhhhhhhh *pulls cloak down a little further*


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> more of a random twirl :lol2:


Boring git! :lol2:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> ahhh now you see I did not know that either:gasp:,
> I think it is going to have to be to be honest colin, I would like a colourful one too at some further point down the line, what type I dont know?, but yours inspired me lol :flrt:
> the decison is not just mine either so I kind of have limited options of what the rest of the family want to go with and they are all saying a "grey parrot" : victory:


If your going for a Grey, I'd ideally buy a hand-reared baby from a breeder if your a first-time parrot owner. This is because there are so many screwed up adult Greys being sold on, with problems ranging from aggression to feather plucking. Of course there are some lovely adult Greys being sold by genuine people that have no real problems, but you have to be wary.

Have a look at Caiques. They are amazing parrots, smaller than Greys, but have so much personality & character. I have a Black-Headed Caique (there are also Yellow-Thighed Caiques) & he is adorable, playful & a real clown. He will lie on his back in the palm of my hand.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Boring git! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going for a Grey, I'd ideally buy a hand-reared baby from a breeder if your a first-time parrot owner. This is because there are so many screwed up adult Greys being sold on, with problems ranging from aggression to feather plucking. Of course there are some lovely adult Greys being sold by genuine people that have no real problems, but you have to be wary.
> 
> Have a look at Caiques. They are amazing parrots, smaller than Greys, but have so much personality & character. I have a Black-Headed Caique (there are also Yellow-Thighed Caiques) & he is adorable, playful & a real clown. He will lie on his back in the palm of my hand.


it is late :lol2:

what you want is a cockatiel Sally, i know JUST the bird for you....


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> it is late :lol2:
> 
> what you want is a cockatiel Sally, i know JUST the bird for you....


You wouldn't...........................would you? :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Boring git! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> If your going for a Grey, I'd ideally buy a hand-reared baby from a breeder if your a first-time parrot owner. This is because there are so many screwed up adult Greys being sold on, with problems ranging from aggression to feather plucking. Of course there are some lovely adult Greys being sold by genuine people that have no real problems, but you have to be wary.
> 
> Have a look at Caiques. They are amazing parrots, smaller than Greys, but have so much personality & character. I have a Black-Headed Caique (there are also Yellow-Thighed Caiques) & he is adorable, playful & a real clown. He will lie on his back in the palm of my hand.


 
We are looking at buying from a breeder, but they are pretty hard to find lol. I would be a first time parrot owner, the only bird I have ever had is a budgie when I was 7 lol
there was a grey in the pet shop around the corner from us and we enquired about him, and they said he was not for sale he was just a shop pet, and we asked if they new any breeders and they said they do but they would not appreciate them giving us there details, I am not sure why? 
I will definately take a look at those you have suggested though, One thing which concerns me is like you say they can become aggresive in time, we discussed that we would prefer a hand reared one from a breeder, it is lickley to be out best bet: victory:

There may be something you could clear up for me though as there is alot of contradiction about it,
is it a good idea to place many bird toys in there cage? someone although I cannot remember who or if it was on this forum, mentioned that they can easily get confused with having soo many and as a result stress over it, and some say nope they have never had any problems?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> it is late :lol2:
> 
> what you want is a cockatiel Sally, i know JUST the bird for you....


what?:gasp: lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> We are looking at buying from a breeder, but they are pretty hard to find lol. I would be a first time parrot owner, the only bird I have ever had is a budgie when I was 7 lol
> there was a grey in the pet shop around the corner from us and we enquired about him, and they said he was not for sale he was just a shop pet, and we asked if they new any breeders and they said they do but they would not appreciate them giving us there details, I am not sure why?
> I will definately take a look at those you have suggested though, One thing which concerns me is like you say they can become aggresive in time, we discussed that we would prefer a hand reared one from a breeder, it is lickley to be out best bet: victory:
> 
> There may be something you could clear up for me though as there is alot of contradiction about it,
> is it a good idea to place many bird toys in there cage? someone although I cannot remember who or if it was on this forum, mentioned that they can easily get confused with having soo many and as a result stress over it, and some say nope they have never had any problems?


Greys are normally one-person birds, so you may hope that the Grey will be your pet mainly, but it may end up preferring your dad for example, & try to bite you whenever you get close.

Regarding the toy subject, I have 3 or 4 toys in each of my parrot's cages at a time. I have a large box full of toys & perches, & every 2-3 weeks I take out the toys in the cages & replace with different ones, so they dont get bored.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You wouldn't...........................would you? :lol2:


do what :halo:


Salazare Slytherin said:


> what?:gasp: lol


cockatiels  little and cute :flrt: i could help you get one


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Greys are normally one-person birds, so you may hope that the Grey will be your pet mainly, but it may end up preferring your dad for example, & try to bite you whenever you get close.
> 
> Regarding the toy subject, I have 3 or 4 toys in each of my parrot's cages at a time. I have a large box full of toys & perches, & every 2-3 weeks I take out the toys in the cages & replace with different ones, so they dont get bored.


yeah, I see what you mean, I think this is going to need careful thought. 
and thats a good idea, changing every few weeks. 
I suppose it would be good for the psycological wellbeing too.: victory:
Jake the parrot I used to live with was a funny, he used to collect shiny things and hide them on top of the wall unit.
He had a little treasure trove lol.

if your watch or bracelet went missing you could garuntee it was up on that wall unit. sneaky things lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> do what :halo:
> 
> cockatiels  little and cute :flrt: i could help you get one


Let me get my rats first lol:2thumb: I am just not going to have a house soon but quite literally a zoo lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> do what :halo:
> 
> cockatiels  little and cute :flrt: i could help you get one


Meanie! :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> do what :halo:
> 
> cockatiels  little and cute :flrt: i could help you get one


I have just noticed that was a sarcastic remark wasn't it:blush::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Let me get my rats first lol:2thumb: I am just not going to have a house soon but quite literally a zoo lmao


rats can wait...look how cute and fluffy he is :flrt:










Zoo-Man said:


> Meanie! :lol2:


dno what your on about col :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have just noticed that was a sarcastic remark wasn't it:blush::lol2:


NO :gasp:

LOOK:flrt:









you want it dont you :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

:lol2:


ami_j said:


> rats can wait...look how cute and fluffy he is
> image
> 
> dno what your on about col :whistling2:


 
he is cute lol  but I have soo much at the minute, I want a millipede for my Birthday, we pick up puppy tomorrow, I want 2 rats because you told me they dont need sawdust lol (which I CANNOT stand the smell of) 
and a parrot and now your suggesting one of these, *takes a deep breath* ask me again in about 6 months lol,
but he is lovely though: victory:


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> he is cute lol  but I have soo much at the minute, I want a millipede for my Birthday, we pick up puppy tomorrow, I want 2 rats because you told me they dont need sawdust lol (which I CANNOT stand the smell of)
> and a parrot and now your suggesting one of these, *takes a deep breath* ask me again in about 6 months lol,
> but he is lovely though: victory:


nooooooo get him now :lol2: better than parrots ....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> nooooooo get him now :lol2: better than parrots ....


the decison is not just mine though  otherwise I would and it is stated it is defianately a parrot lol we are getting


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> the decison is not just mine though  otherwise I would and it is stated it is defianately a parrot lol we are getting


hes like a tiny parrot.....:flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> hes like a tiny parrot.....:flrt:


good night ami : victory: x

speak soon colin and thanks for the chat:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> good night ami : victory: x
> 
> speak soon colin and thanks for the chat:2thumb:


:rotfl: that a no then 
Night Sal have a goodun


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hes like a tiny parrot.....:flrt:


Cockatiels are actually the smallest member of the Cockatoo family :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> good night ami : victory: x
> 
> speak soon colin and thanks for the chat:2thumb:


Goodnight sally x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Cockatiels are actually the smallest member of the Cockatoo family :2thumb:




my selling of him didnt work :lol2: no one wants Neo :rotfl:

how are your lot  are they home now too?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> my selling of him didnt work :lol2: no one wants Neo :rotfl:
> 
> how are your lot  are they home now too?


Pop him in the post box & I'll have him then!

Spike & Jaffa are home now, but Lola the Amazon parrot is still at Clark's mums.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Pop him in the post box & I'll have him then!
> 
> Spike & Jaffa are home now, but Lola the Amazon parrot is still at Clark's mums.


ok, i can use tape right? 
:lol2: i could of easily done it when his cover fell off and he SCREAMED cos we werent up -_-
hes funny in his own little way :flrt: but not at times like that :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ok, i can use tape right?
> :lol2: i could of easily done it when his cover fell off and he SCREAMED cos we werent up -_-
> hes funny in his own little way :flrt: but not at times like that :lol2:


Yes, just tape up his wings & beak & slap a stamp on his head, he'll be fine. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, just tape up his wings & beak & slap a stamp on his head, he'll be fine. :lol2:


tape up his beak....ahh peace :lol2:

i must point out im kidding and would never harm him :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> tape up his beak....ahh peace :lol2:
> 
> i must point out im kidding and would never harm him :lol2:


I know that you div! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know that you div! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i mean obv when he misbehaves i boot him across the room so he learns :whistling2: but other than that....

again joking lol , i need to get some more pics of his cage with the stuff i got free off zooplus :roftl:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i mean obv when he misbehaves i boot him across the room so he learns :whistling2: but other than that....
> 
> again joking lol , i need to get some more pics of his cage with the stuff i got free off zooplus :roftl:


Yes, new piccies deary!

Im off to bed now, my eyelids are getting heavier & heavier. Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, new piccies deary!
> 
> Im off to bed now, my eyelids are getting heavier & heavier. Goodnight hun x


Night Col


----------



## Shell195

Morning 
Im off to the sanctuary for a full day when really I feel like having a lazy day. I need to get dressed first:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - my word you lot were chatty last night! It's taken me ages to read through all the pages


Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, my parents would only ever let me have one pet at a time. Well, until I was at college, then they let me have a dog & 2 parrots.


My mother wouldn't let me have anything! I wanted a dog from I could say the word and tried everything to persuade her but nothing worked. I once went on hunger strike and all I achieved was a budgie :lol2:

Sally handreared cockatoos can be very cuddly - like this one


















And if you had plenty time, room and money to spare you could also get one of these which lived in the same house as the cockatoo and a few other parrots. This is my Chloe my granddaughter who I never see now and my friend Grace.


----------



## Amalthea

Those are lovely pics, Eileen!! If I were to ever get a big bird, a cocktoo would be the one. And the St. Bernard is gorgeous!!!

Today I am waiting in for the Sky man to come and fit our new box.... Then boxing tonight. Gonna see if we've got all the bits to make lasagne and if so, do that for dinner.

Yesterday was good. I watched the nurse take out my implant (I sooooooo wish I had gotten a picture)  It looked like an alien! *lol* I'm a bit of a freak  Then we went to TGIFridays for a treat and had a lovely lunch. And came home, all romtic-like, and Lou had sh!t all over him (and the house). So we had to clean up that... Think it was his way of saying "Don't do it, Mommy... I'm the baby". *lol* Then about 4 hours later................................ We went to see Rango at the movies. Very random movie *lol*


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Morning all - my word you lot were chatty last night! It's taken me ages to read through all the pagesMy mother wouldn't let me have anything! I wanted a dog from I could say the word and tried everything to persuade her but nothing worked. I once went on hunger strike and all I achieved was a budgie :lol2:
> 
> Sally handreared cockatoos can be very cuddly - like this one
> 
> image image
> 
> 
> And if you had plenty time, room and money to spare you could also get one of these which lived in the same house as the cockatoo and a few other parrots. This is my Chloe my granddaughter who I never see now and my friend Grace.
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
hunger strike and you only acheived a budgie :gasp: 2 more days and I wander what else you could have had :2thumb:
Dont get me wrong I love them, it is just the decision is not just mine so we shall have to wait and see lol,
Oh I am sorry to hear you don't see your grandaughter anymore. I am quite lucky really from the age of 4 upwards til I was 17 I visisted my gran every weekend sadly she passed in 2008 a year after my "real dad" 

Lol That big fluffy cuddly teddy bear on your knee is huge lol:no1:
that can come and live with me anyday:2thumb:

I am going to have toi be careful I have 2 lizards, 3 spiders, 1 millipede, 6 snakes, we get puppy today (and I think I should be able to get some pics up) we are after a parrot, (or has to be lol) 
I am supposed to looking at a millipede for my birthday today but I have had no luck finding one  just waiting for a freind to let me know what her local can do: victory: and 2 rats lets see *counts on fingers*

that will be 17 animlas lol I am going to have my hands quite full, so we will just have to wait and see how things work out before anything else is consided, I am a beleiver in every animal needs individual attention and that is alot to try and get through in my spare time if our ambitions are completed lol: victory:

that cockatoo, (sorry cannot see a name) is absaloutely beautiful though.


----------



## Amalthea

Hmmm.... *counts critters* 21..................... And that's really low for us........... OH!! And three mantids.... So 24  Still low!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Morning all - my word you lot were chatty last night! It's taken me ages to read through all the pagesMy mother wouldn't let me have anything! I wanted a dog from I could say the word and tried everything to persuade her but nothing worked. I once went on hunger strike and all I achieved was a budgie :lol2:
> 
> Sally handreared cockatoos can be very cuddly - like this one
> 
> image image
> 
> 
> And if you had plenty time, room and money to spare you could also get one of these which lived in the same house as the cockatoo and a few other parrots. This is my Chloe my granddaughter who I never see now and my friend Grace.
> 
> image
> 
> image





Amalthea said:


> Hmmm.... *counts critters* 21..................... And that's really low for us........... OH!! And three mantids.... So 24  Still low!


 
haha, the thing is I work too, soo does the step dad, and the little brother and sister are at school also, and it would be very unfair I feel to just leave all (My Animals!) to one person. (my mum) lol 
but I have had over 30 at one time, back where I used to live, I had my own place then ontil the ceiling came in and the landlord kept putting it off, people used to "quite literally dump animals on my door step" I was no rescue but once you get a reputation for what you keep it just happens. 
I was working then too. 
in the end I spoke to conncexions to see if they could help me by finding someone, local or nearer to the area, they put me in touch with hoffle college-Durham universities animal care department and they came out and took many of the animals away, I done that because I could hardly afford to feed myself, pay all the vet expences e.t.c 

I was pretty much only left with 7 of my own animals, including my iguana that passed away only a few days ago and 3 of the snakes I now still have. 
Thet were really good, said I could visit them just to make sure e.t.c I have seen them once and they all looked happy enough, the students loved them so I just thought well I am happy with that I dont really need to go back.
: victory:
but some people just dumping there animals, I am pretty sure if they made the effort they could have found them homes themselves for whatever reason.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I get that, too.... I am trying to keep the numbers down now that we are trying for a baby. The critter room looks so empty, though.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Those are lovely pics, Eileen!! If I were to ever get a big bird, a cocktoo would be the one. And the St. Bernard is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Today I am waiting in for the Sky man to come and fit our new box.... Then boxing tonight. Gonna see if we've got all the bits to make lasagne and if so, do that for dinner.
> 
> Yesterday was good. I watched the nurse take out my implant (I sooooooo wish I had gotten a picture)  It looked like an alien! *lol* I'm a bit of a freak  Then we went to TGIFridays for a treat and had a lovely lunch. And came home, all romtic-like, and Lou had sh!t all over him (and the house). So we had to clean up that... Think it was his way of saying "Don't do it, Mommy... I'm the baby". *lol* Then about 4 hours later................................ We went to see Rango at the movies. Very random movie *lol*


I hope he turns up unlike my gas man!! :bash:

That sounds like a lovely day, apart from having an alien removed from your body! :lol2:

Sally that was a whole weekend when I wouldn't eat and that's all I achieved. I brought puppies home, I brought bitches home that had had puppies so that my mother could see if she let me have one it wouldn't grow too big, I told her I'd put deposits on a puppy in a pet shop and if I didn't go back and buy it I would lose my deposit! Nothing would make her agree to me having a dog, or a cat, or a rabbit (I was rabbit monitress at school because I was so desperate to look after animals and she wouldn't even let me bring one home for the school holidays!), or a guinea pig or a hamster - I usually worked my way through every animal I could think of getting smaller and smaller once she refused the dog. 

I was 18 before my mother finally relented and let me have a dog and once we'd got him she was worse than me about "having to get back for the dog" etc and when I got married and left home, her and my dad went out and bought another one! :bash:

I didn't put the name of the cockatoo cos I couldn't remember it - that was way back in 2003. The couple lived near my friend and we went around to have a look at their European Eagle Owl and barn owl in the garden, then we went in to see the parrots and the dog.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I get that, too.... I am trying to keep the numbers down now that we are trying for a baby. The critter room looks so empty, though.


 
ooooo a baby always brings a new kind of love  xxx *fingers crossed*


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah  And the critter room will have to be the baby's room, so........ *lol* The duprasis will stay in there, cuz they are very busy little critters, so good for little eyes to watch, and they don't have any smell at all. But everybody else will need a new place to call their own.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Yeah  And the critter room will have to be the baby's room, so........ *lol* The duprasis will stay in there, cuz they are very busy little critters, so good for little eyes to watch, and they don't have any smell at all. But everybody else will need a new place to call their own.


 
lol I am sure you will manage: victory: there is always room to be made:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, we need a new boiler first, but then the duetto (with the gliders and rats) can move in to the utility room..... And Gary is leaning towards the idea of the pinny gigs moving outside, but he's got to make a spot for them, cuz he knows they'll be getting a ginormous hutch out there *lol* The snakes will stay where they are.... And my last mouse is quite old  CRAP! Forgot to add the APDs into that total, too *lol* So two more.... *blush*


----------



## Amalthea

2 gliders
3 pinny gigs
2 duprasi
2 APDs
7 rats
1 mouse
2 snakes
3 ghost mantids
1 mutt
3 cats

Think that's it *lol*

And the Sky man is here


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> I hope he turns up unlike my gas man!! :bash:
> 
> That sounds like a lovely day, apart from having an alien removed from your body! :lol2:
> 
> Sally that was a whole weekend when I wouldn't eat and that's all I achieved. I brought puppies home, I brought bitches home that had had puppies so that my mother could see if she let me have one it wouldn't grow too big, I told her I'd put deposits on a puppy in a pet shop and if I didn't go back and buy it I would lose my deposit! Nothing would make her agree to me having a dog, or a cat, or a rabbit (I was rabbit monitress at school because I was so desperate to look after animals and she wouldn't even let me bring one home for the school holidays!), or a guinea pig or a hamster - I usually worked my way through every animal I could think of getting smaller and smaller once she refused the dog.
> 
> I was 18 before my mother finally relented and let me have a dog and once we'd got him she was worse than me about "having to get back for the dog" etc and when I got married and left home, her and my dad went out and bought another one! :bash:
> 
> I didn't put the name of the cockatoo cos I couldn't remember it - that was way back in 2003. The couple lived near my friend and we went around to have a look at their European Eagle Owl and barn owl in the garden, then we went in to see the parrots and the dog.


 
awwwww lol , Barn owls are soo beautiful, a friend of mine in the Northeast has a pair.
his next door neighbor also has a bird of prey? I cannot remember what kind it is but I am sure I have a photo somewhere.

so all those you cant have a dog and they got another when you left home LMAO typical parents that isnt it lol.

I have only ever had one rabbit, it was quite aggresive, I looked after it for a about 3 months and then decided I could not give him the individual attention an animal like that needed, I gave the rabbit to my neice, who then placed him in with her rabbit and he calmed right down? 
I am no expert on rabbits but maybey he was just after some company, unfortunately he died a year after.
but the owners I had him off were also quite wary of him because of his aggresive streak or defensive one (I am not sure)
and LMAO an alien removed from your body :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Well, we need a new boiler first, but then the duetto (with the gliders and rats) can move in to the utility room..... And Gary is leaning towards the idea of the pinny gigs moving outside, but he's got to make a spot for them, cuz he knows they'll be getting a ginormous hutch out there *lol* The snakes will stay where they are.... And my last mouse is quite old  CRAP! Forgot to add the APDs into that total, too *lol* So two more.... *blush*


lol awwwwww that is a pretty cool collection there, what kind are your snakes?


----------



## Amalthea

They're western hognoses


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> They're western hognoses


ah they are nice snakes. 
abit expensive for my taste but I do like them. 

I have 5 corn snakes 4 carolina normals and a albino okeetee,
I also have a normal royal python.: victory:

Personally I prefer the normals to most other morphs lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I get that, too.... I am trying to keep the numbers down now that we are trying for a baby. The critter room looks so empty, though.


And then your life will never be the same again! :grin1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> And then your life will never be the same again! :grin1:


haha,


----------



## Amalthea

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ah they are nice snakes.
> abit expensive for my taste but I do like them.
> 
> I have 5 corn snakes 4 carolina normals and a albino okeetee,
> I also have a normal royal python.: victory:
> 
> Personally I prefer the normals to most other morphs lol


Well, my female was given to me and then I part exchanged a cage for my male, so I didn't really pay for them *lol* Think my male cost me £30 and the cage (cuz I got him from a friend of mine who owns an exotics shop). Both are normals, but I do love the morphs!



feorag said:


> And then your life will never be the same again! :grin1:


Yeah... Scary! This is gonna sound weird, but the making of the baby even seemed different. I guess we know that we could be creating a life and all that jazz. Odd.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Well, my female was given to me and then I part exchanged a cage for my male, so I didn't really pay for them *lol* Think my male cost me £30 and the cage (cuz I got him from a friend of mine who owns an exotics shop). Both are normals, but I do love the morphs!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Scary! This is gonna sound weird, but the making of the baby even seemed different. I guess we know that we could be creating a life and all that jazz. Odd.


are that is nice of your friend, I made freinds with all my local shops too, every so often he would throw me in a freebie now and again. 
and sometimes just knock off a quid or two on my food supplies. 
I even got a heatmat off him for xmas:gasp: he is really top bloke and is extremely good at maintianing his animals health: victory:

I just love shops like that.

and lol yeah it is facinating isnt it lol, how a little life can come out of that?:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I was friends with this shop owner BEFORE ever going to her shop *lol* She's one of my glidery friends 

I know huh... Not just a fun passtime anymore :lol2::blush:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> I was friends with this shop owner BEFORE ever going to her shop *lol* She's one of my glidery friends
> 
> I know huh... Not just a fun passtime anymore :lol2::blush:


ah that is pretty cool, only good can come out of friends like that x and yeah lol :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Jen, you've no idea what you're letting yourself in for!! :lol2:

Well that's me more or less organised for the family arriving - I've sat here catching up while evaporating after my bath and now I'm off downstairs to dry my hair and start tea.


----------



## Amalthea

HAHAHAHA I've no doubt 

I don't think yesterday's baby making made a baby, though.... Feeling cramps starting in. Meh. I'm NOT looking forward to a contraceptive-free period


----------



## Zoo-Man

I wouldn't recommend a Cockatoo to very many people to be honest. Hand-reared Cockatoos are the most needy demanding physchologically unstable parrots! They are inclredibly cuddly, love being fussed etc etc but once they start to mature, if they don't get the attention they want, then they will scream the house down, pluck their own feathers out, & even pick at their own flesh. There is much debate on whether Cockatoos should be hand-reared at all, because of the huge numbers of damaged Toos out there. Take a look at this website & get your hankies out. And turn your speakers up full. www.mytoos.com


----------



## Zoo-Man

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY xx*


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yes!!!! *blush* Happy Birthday, Sally!!  Hope you're having a great day (no doubt... PUPPY)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY xx*


 
oh gosh  it is the same with alot of animals really! always jumping to a conclusion thinking you can get them the way you want, and as that article said each bird is different with its own personality.: victory:

AND THANKYOU,we have the puppy now, going to try and take some pictures, now dog people, not to get into a match e.t.c but when you see him, I am no dog expert! but I have my doubts he is a full german sheopard, perhaps you could enlighten me, "looking for the camera now" and the one responsibel did not seem to care, infact he was down right rude and very arrogant and actually stated he did not care what happned to them, the pup was scruffy looking to which we looked and agreed he was comming home with us and was very very frightned of the guy. 
We got him home and has already had a cuddle off all of us but the guy and his attitude :bash: argh! 
this kind of attitude really upsets me.
I dont think he told us the full truth either about its breed.
but lets see what you guys can say.:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor puppy  At least he's home with you now....


----------



## tomwilson

my war hammer has finnaly been sent out should be here tomorrow, so jai was lying she didn't have it all along:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Didja see that I saw a bunch of warhammer figures at our local cash generator over the weekend?


----------



## tomwilson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh gosh  it is the same with alot of animals really! always jumping to a conclusion thinking you can get them the way you want, and as that article said each bird is different with its own personality.: victory:
> 
> AND THANKYOU,we have the puppy now, going to try and take some pictures, now dog people, not to get into a match e.t.c but when you see him, I am no dog expert! but I have my doubts he is a full german sheopard, perhaps you could enlighten me, "looking for the camera now" and the one responsibel did not seem to care, infact he was down right rude and very arrogant and actually stated he did not care what happned to them, the pup was scruffy looking to which we looked and agreed he was comming home with us and was very very frightned of the guy.
> We got him home and has already had a cuddle off all of us but the guy and his attitude :bash: argh!
> this kind of attitude really upsets me.
> I dont think he told us the full truth either about its breed.
> but lets see what you guys can say.:no1:


happy birthday sally, and as jen said at least he's in a good place now


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Didja see that I saw a bunch of warhammer figures at our local cash generator over the weekend?


sorry hun i did, i usually stay away from second hand stuff though as i love building them and painting them, and often find preowned stuff have terrible paint jobs

edit thanks for letting me know though jen


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

tomwilson said:


> happy birthday sally, and as jen said at least he's in a good place now


thanks tom : victory: and yeah I suppose your both right


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> sorry hun i did, i usually stay away from second hand stuff though as i love building them and painting them, and often find preowned stuff have terrible paint jobs
> 
> edit thanks for letting me know though jen


Of course.. Makes perfect sense to me. I didn't know if they were something you painted yourself or anything about them *lol* Just saw 'em there and thought "Hey! Those are them things Tom is paying sh!t loads for" :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Of course.. Makes perfect sense to me. I didn't know if they were something you painted yourself or anything about them *lol* Just saw 'em there and thought "Hey! Those are them things Tom is paying sh!t loads for" :lol2:


indeed i am paying alot of money but on the plus side i've found a supplier that sells them cheaper than the actual company who makes them sells them so still quite happy, and i'll be even more happy when they get here and i can start building them :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Have fun


----------



## Shell195

Evening all.
*Happy birthday Sally x*

Who cares if your puppy isnt a full GSD*:flrt:*His breeder sounds awful:devil:


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> my war hammer has finnaly been sent out should be here tomorrow, so jai was lying she didn't have it all along:Na_Na_Na_Na:


i did thats why it took so long


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Evening all.
> *Happy birthday Sally x*
> 
> Who cares if your puppy isnt a full GSD*:flrt:*His breeder sounds awful:devil:


thankyou hunnie x 
right apoligies but we cant get the damn camera to work but we will get one tomorrow morning  I was looking forward to showing him off too lol :whistling2:
and he was awful I really wanted to say a few things as you do but at least he is safe, I just hope the other 3 find good homes.


----------



## feorag

:blush: Oh dear - I'm sorry - I forgot too! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY!!!










Salazare Slytherin said:


> AND THANKYOU,we have the puppy now, going to try and take some pictures, now dog people, not to get into a match e.t.c but when you see him, I am no dog expert! but I have my doubts he is a full german sheopard, perhaps you could enlighten me, "looking for the camera now" and the one responsibel did not seem to care, infact he was down right rude and very arrogant and actually stated he did not care what happned to them, the pup was scruffy looking to which we looked and agreed he was comming home with us and was very very frightned of the guy.
> We got him home and has already had a cuddle off all of us but the guy and his attitude :bash: argh!
> this kind of attitude really upsets me.
> I dont think he told us the full truth either about its breed.
> but lets see what you guys can say.:no1:


Don't underestimate what a very young GSD looks like though!

There was a thread a year or so ago where someone had posted that their mother had just got a black GSD puppy, but she thought it wasn't a GSD at all. Some people posted and said it was maybe a cross with a border collie.

I looked at it and saw a GSD puppy and said so, I'm sure Shell did too.

She posted a photo of her when she was older and she's a beautiful GSD.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :blush: Oh dear - I'm sorry - I forgot too! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY!!!
> 
> imageDon't underestimate what a very young GSD looks like though!
> 
> There was a thread a year or so ago where someone had posted that their mother had just got a black GSD puppy, but she thought it wasn't a GSD at all. Some people posted and said it was maybe a cross with a border collie.
> 
> *I looked at it and saw a GSD puppy and said so, I'm sure Shell did too.*
> 
> She posted a photo of her when she was older and she's a beautiful GSD.


 
I remember that thread and the pup was definately a GSD:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> :blush: Oh dear - I'm sorry - I forgot too! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY!!!
> 
> imageDon't underestimate what a very young GSD looks like though!
> 
> There was a thread a year or so ago where someone had posted that their mother had just got a black GSD puppy, but she thought it wasn't a GSD at all. Some people posted and said it was maybe a cross with a border collie.
> 
> I looked at it and saw a GSD puppy and said so, I'm sure Shell did too.
> 
> She posted a photo of her when she was older and she's a beautiful GSD.





Shell195 said:


> I remember that thread and the pup was definately a GSD:2thumb:


 
ah thanks eileen x 
yeah I will get the pics up for definate tomorrow x 
I would like to be said I am wrong- but either way what ever he is he is lovely, we do not intend to breed him at any point so its of no real concern. : victory:
Funny you mention it he is black all over and we named him JD after Jack Daniels lol 

It did concern me though but I suppose he may just have wanted immediate rid for what ever reason but even still. 
The puppies have never been inside his house he said, there was like a little barn thing outside with them in?


----------



## CE1985F

Good evening Ladies (oh and tom if your around)

Not been on RFUK for ages, just thought i'd pop in and say Hello!!!

I've just put a new pic on the Indy thread, go and have a look and see if you get it right!!!

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

This is a 6/7 week old black GSD bitch that we looked at when we visited Skye's breeder and it was a dead ringer for the girl's pup that she said didn't look like a GSD.


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Clark! 

I really enjoyed boxing tonight  Am hurting now (and my bruised and battered arm is fooked), but very glad I went!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> This is a 6/7 week old black GSD bitch that we looked at when we visited Skye's breeder and it was a dead ringer for the girl's pup that she said didn't look like a GSD.
> 
> image


 
That actually does look like our boy.:blush:


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Good evening Ladies (oh and tom if your around)
> 
> Not been on RFUK for ages, just thought i'd pop in and say Hello!!!
> 
> I've just put a new pic on the Indy thread, go and have a look and see if you get it right!!!
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hiya Clark - I missed this cos you cross posted with me, but I saw your post on Indy's thread and have commented.

Are you enjoying being back in your own home?



Salazare Slytherin said:


> That actually does look like our boy.:blush:


As puppies they bear no resemblance to the finished product! :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Hiya Clark - I missed this cos you cross posted with me, but I saw your post on Indy's thread and have commented.
> 
> Are you enjoying being back in your own home?


 
Hi Eileen,

I just saw your post will tell you if you right later or tomorrow!

Yes i'm glad to be home and have my own space!!!


----------



## feorag

Well I just realised that I got their names mixed up.

I saw the next post and thought "she's wrong" - it's definitely the daughter the left and then realised Indy was the daughter and I'd got their names the wrong way around.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Hiya Clark - I missed this cos you cross posted with me, but I saw your post on Indy's thread and have commented.
> 
> Are you enjoying being back in your own home?
> 
> As puppies they bear no resemblance to the finished product! :lol2:


 
lol do you have a pic of the finished product, just so I dont come on saying I have a unique dog its changed colour:no1: and making a complete prat of myself lmao.:2thumb:
or are those the pics I have already seen.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :blush: Oh dear - I'm sorry - I forgot too! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY!!!
> 
> imageDon't underestimate what a very young GSD looks like though!
> 
> There was a thread a year or so ago where someone had posted that their mother had just got a black GSD puppy, but she thought it wasn't a GSD at all. Some people posted and said it was maybe a cross with a border collie.
> 
> I looked at it and saw a GSD puppy and said so, I'm sure Shell did too.
> 
> She posted a photo of her when she was older and she's a beautiful GSD.


i always think they look like little teddy bears as pups 



CE1985F said:


> Good evening Ladies (oh and tom if your around)
> 
> Not been on RFUK for ages, just thought i'd pop in and say Hello!!!
> 
> I've just put a new pic on the Indy thread, go and have a look and see if you get it right!!!
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


hey clark nice to see you on here again,glad you're enjoying being back home


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

That is exacly what the whole family said tonight, it really does look like a cuddly teddy bear lol: victory:


----------



## tomwilson

this is a friend of a friends pup he really looks like a teddy http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../562667-harley-white-german-shephard-pup.html


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

tomwilson said:


> this is a friend of a friends pup he really looks like a teddy http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../562667-harley-white-german-shephard-pup.html


that is scary lmao:gasp: it really does lol: victory:


----------



## _jake_

Just gave roxy some dreamies, just like to say im extremely upset that she didn't jump through walls.


----------



## Shell195

Sounds cute Sally:flrt:Have you thought of a name for him yet?
Im sure Eileen will show you her gorgeous Skye when shes about, hes stunning:flrt:
Tom, your friends pup reminds me of a polarbear cub:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Just gave roxy some dreamies, just like to say im extremely upset that she didn't jump through walls.


Dammit, trade descriptions


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tom, Jai DID have your Warhammer figures! She took £50 from me & said she would send them to me, but Im still waiting for them to arrive! I somehow don't think they'll turn up! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Tom, Jai DID have your Warhammer figures! She took £50 from me & said she would send them to me, but Im still waiting for them to arrive! I somehow don't think they'll turn up! :devil:


HAHA they will a deal is a deal :flrt: seen mah new piercing? :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> HAHA they will a deal is a deal :flrt: seen mah new piercing? :flrt:


I saw your piercing on FB hun, your braver than I am! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I saw your piercing on FB hun, your braver than I am! :lol2:


it didnt hurt really  i even slept on it last night


----------



## ami_j

watch this :flrt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoQ5goVpjyM


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> watch this :flrt:
> YouTube - this is what i do (i sit on you!)


NNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> NNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! :bash:


:lol2:

YouTube - Mr Pregnant "titties like a woman" this? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - Mr Pregnant "titties like a woman" this? :whistling2:


I don't know about titties like a woman, more like teeth like a naked mole rat :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't know about titties like a woman, more like teeth like a naked mole rat :lol2:


BAHAHAHA

YouTube - Numa Numa you cant not love this one


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> BAHAHAHA
> 
> YouTube - Numa Numa you cant not love this one


Good song, strange guy! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Good song, strange guy! :lol2:


MY YA HEE

MY YA HOO

MY YA HAA

MY YA HAHA

:lol2:


YouTube - american idol ken lee this is soooo lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> MY YA HEE
> 
> MY YA HOO
> 
> MY YA HAA
> 
> MY YA HAHA
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> YouTube - american idol ken lee this is soooo lol


Now that is funny! Bless the poor woman!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Now that is funny! Bless the poor woman!


YouTube - Axis of Awesome - 4 Four Chord Song (with song titles)
YouTube - Gamarjobat - Amazing Comedy Duo
YouTube - Hilarious Japanese Toilet Training Video w/ subtitles


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> YouTube - Axis of Awesome - 4 Four Chord Song (with song titles)
> YouTube - Gamarjobat - Amazing Comedy Duo
> YouTube - Hilarious Japanese Toilet Training Video w/ subtitles


:lol2:

Right, thats me done. Im off to bed Jai, goodnight x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Right, thats me done. Im off to bed Jai, goodnight x


phew i dont have too many vids left :lol2: Night Col


----------



## ukphd

Morning everyone!

Been a mad few days - mainly because I'm flying to Indonesia today for 16 days for work (arranging my research permits etc) so have been a bit manic sorting everything out. I just wanted to pop on here and say goodbye though! I'll be back at Easter so hope everyone has a good couple of weeks and all your critters are ok too. Fingers crossed the weather's nice for the next few weeks for you all

Bye bye! 
Xx


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone



Salazare Slytherin said:


> lol do you have a pic of the finished product, just so I dont come on saying I have a unique dog its changed colour:no1: and making a complete prat of myself lmao.:2thumb:
> or are those the pics I have already seen.


Somewhere I've got a photo of Elise cuddling Leo when he was about 4 weeks old, but it's not on Photobucket, but here is Leo when he was 4 months old 










And here he is full grown doing his "Julie Andrews" on the hills!! :lol2:










This is Skye at about 2 weeks










And fully grown










And one final comparison so you can see how puppies that all look reasonably similar can change so much when they grow up - this is Tara the day we collected her from her breeder at 8 weeks old










And fully grown!!













ukphd said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Been a mad few days - mainly because I'm flying to Indonesia today for 16 days for work (arranging my research permits etc) so have been a bit manic sorting everything out. I just wanted to pop on here and say goodbye though! I'll be back at Easter so hope everyone has a good couple of weeks and all your critters are ok too. Fingers crossed the weather's nice for the next few weeks for you all
> 
> Bye bye!
> Xx


Safe journey - enjoy yourself! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!!!! I'm not jealous AT ALL :whistling2: Have a great time!!! :2thumb: Oh!! And lots of piccies!!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Somewhere I've got a photo of Elise cuddling Leo when he was about 4 weeks old, but it's not on Photobucket, but here is Leo when he was 4 months old
> 
> image
> 
> And here he is full grown doing his "Julie Andrews" on the hills!! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> This is Skye at about 2 weeks
> 
> image
> 
> And fully grown
> 
> image
> 
> And one final comparison so you can see how puppies that all look reasonably similar can change so much when they grow up - this is Tara the day we collected her from her breeder at 8 weeks old
> 
> image
> 
> And fully grown!!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Safe journey - enjoy yourself! :2thumb:


:flrt::flrt::flrt: uploading pics now onto the computer: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Ooh! We cross posted, Eileen!

I know I've said it before, but Tara was gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shell195

Just back from the vets.
Dollie is booked in for an x ray next week to rule out things other than the dreaded SM, if they come back clear she needs an MRI scan!
My poor baby girl 
Purdy has been put on some antibiotic gel I have never heard of before as her lungs dont sound very clear(shes been coughing) I also asked him to check her very round stomach as I had become paranoid it was fluid filled, the vets diagnosis was its just fat:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Bless them both... Poor chunky Purdy... Having somebody utter those words.


----------



## Nix

Eileen - I love GSD's - yours are gorgeous. Grew up with them and they are the first dog on my list when the time is right to have one. 

Shell - poor Purdy. 

Fingers crossed for Dollie.


----------



## Amalthea

Trying to pick out an entry for this month's POTM (free for all)..........


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Just back from the vets.
> Dollie is booked in for an x ray next week to rule out things other than the dreaded SM, if they come back clear she needs an MRI scan!
> My poor baby girl
> Purdy has been put on some antibiotic gel I have never heard of before as her lungs dont sound very clear(shes been coughing) I also asked him to check her very round stomach as I had become paranoid it was fluid filled, the vets diagnosis was its just fat:blush:


oh I hope Dollie is okay hun  *fingers crossed*)x
we have an appointement at the vets this afternoon for them to take a look at JD he is lovely but given the circumstances we got him in we would just like to be sure, he is in some kind of good health 

so here he is our gorgeouse new family member JD as in Jack Daniels lol
JD picture by salazreslytherin - Photobucket

JD picture by salazreslytherin - Photobucket

and
JD picture by salazreslytherin - Photobucket



we have also bought him (I forget what they are called with his name and telephone number) incase he is ever lost or hurt (which hopefully wont ever happen) was only £5.00 to plonk onto his collor eventually
sorry for the poor quality we only had a camera phone to go off as there is something not quite right with it at the minute.


----------



## Amalthea

He is VERY cute!!! I don't think GSDs tend to have any white on them like that, though...... Could be very wrong (I don't know the breed well). So maybe he is a cross. Doesn't make him any less adorable, though :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> He is VERY cute!!! I don't think GSDs tend to have any white on them like that, though...... Could be very wrong (I don't know the breed well). So maybe he is a cross. Doesn't make him any less adorable, though :flrt::flrt::flrt:


yeah that is what I was thinking, it does not matter what he is in the end. he is still adorible lol: victory:
thankyou for the comments x


----------



## Amalthea

If he is a cross, it doesn't matter  Mutts are the best  Maybe he has a bit of collie in him?


----------



## Nix

Pretty sure you can get all white GSD's and we have had a couple with white patches on their chests. They weren't papered pedigrees though so I don't know. Either way lovely dog and mutts really are the healthiest dogs!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> If he is a cross, it doesn't matter  Mutts are the best  Maybe he has a bit of collie in him?


maybey? lol I guess in time he will either grow as big as a GSD or he wont and if not well it just means less fur to clean up:no1: and if he does he will be even more cuddly lol but we all love him, he has melted all our hearts. 
still Eileen and Shell may be able to share some enlightenment on what they may think x: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... Definitely wait for them  Puppies sure do have a way of wriggling their way into your heart, don't they??


----------



## Shell195

JD is adorable:flrt:I would guess hes a GSD cross collie but gorgeous all the same:flrt::flrt:Some shepherd puppies have a small white line on their chests as young puppies or even a white toe which blends in as adults but never white socks.
Puppies are great for worming their way into your heart:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Woo!! Not too bad, then  I didn't THINK GSDs had socks like that and the little spots in the white made me think collie


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Yup... Definitely wait for them  Puppies sure do have a way of wriggling their way into your heart, don't they??


oh they do lol:flrt:


Shell195 said:


> JD is adorable:flrt:I would guess hes a GSD cross collie but gorgeous all the same:flrt::flrt:Some shepherd puppies have a small white line on their chests as young puppies or even a white
> toe which blends in as adults but never white socks.
> Puppies are great for worming their way into your heart:2thumb:


haha they are thanks for the comments: victory:, he has been to the vets and is not really too concerned that he is majourly ill, he is going back soon for an injection though :no1: x
I like both dogs to be honest so if it does turn out to be a cross it is not a majour issue, just annoys me that it could have been someone else who was depending on it being GSD:devil:
He loves the little squeaky bear we got him today too lol, x


----------



## Nix

Ah probably would have helped if I'd looked at the pic and seen the socks! Lol. Thought it was just a white patch lol. *Going to pic hunt now* lol

Edit - pic #3 is the best. Cute sad look. Awwh!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I know I've said it before, but Tara was gorgeous!!!


She was indeed - the culmination of a dream that I never thought would be fulfilled, she was! She was only 2 months younger than Iain, so they grew up together.



Shell195 said:


> Just back from the vets.
> Dollie is booked in for an x ray next week to rule out things other than the dreaded SM, if they come back clear she needs an MRI scan!
> My poor baby girl
> Purdy has been put on some antibiotic gel I have never heard of before as her lungs dont sound very clear(shes been coughing) I also asked him to check her very round stomach as I had become paranoid it was fluid filled, the vets diagnosis was its just fat:blush:


Oh dear - I hope Dollie's x-ray comes back with good news, but such a shame about Purdy - maybe purrdy's are destined to be fatties??? :lol2:


Nix said:


> Eileen - I love GSD's - yours are gorgeous. Grew up with them and they are the first dog on my list when the time is right to have one.


Thank you! :2thumb: 

Sally I'm in agreement with Shell, because the first thing I thought when I looked at the first photograph was that GSD's do not have white paws and I wondered if there was border collie in there too - it's a very popular cross.

As you say you wanted him and you're happy with him and that's what matters, but I agree it's morally wrong for the breeder to tell people they are GSDs, cos they certainly are not!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Sally I'm in agreement with Shell, because the first thing I thought when I looked at the first photograph was that GSD's do not have white paws and I wondered if there was border collie in there too - it's a very popular cross.



Go me!!!!!!!!!! :no1:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

yeah, thanks very much guys I very much appreciate you taking a look..
:no1: he is a little star.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Amalthea said:


> Go me!!!!!!!!!! :no1:


hahaha:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Nix said:


> Ah probably would have helped if I'd looked at the pic and seen the socks! Lol. Thought it was just a white patch lol. *Going to pic hunt now* lol
> 
> Edit - pic #3 is the best. Cute sad look. Awwh!


sorry Nix I didn't see you there, and thanks :no1: x


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive been about but not posted as was feeling kind of fed up 
I think its because Im tired as I had a crap sleep last night as the dogs played musical canines:bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive been about but not posted as was feeling kind of fed up
> I think its because Im tired as I had a crap sleep last night as the dogs played musical canines:bash:


awwww, everyone needs there sleep shell ((hugs)) x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Just back from the vets.
> Dollie is booked in for an x ray next week to rule out things other than the dreaded SM, if they come back clear she needs an MRI scan!
> My poor baby girl
> Purdy has been put on some antibiotic gel I have never heard of before as her lungs dont sound very clear(shes been coughing) I also asked him to check her very round stomach as I had become paranoid it was fluid filled, the vets diagnosis was its just fat:blush:


I hope things are ok for Dolly hun. And poor Purdy, how rude of th evet to say such things in front of her! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh I hope Dollie is okay hun  *fingers crossed*)x
> we have an appointement at the vets this afternoon for them to take a look at JD he is lovely but given the circumstances we got him in we would just like to be sure, he is in some kind of good health
> 
> so here he is our gorgeouse new family member JD as in Jack Daniels lol
> JD picture by salazreslytherin - Photobucket
> 
> JD picture by salazreslytherin - Photobucket
> 
> and
> JD picture by salazreslytherin - Photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> we have also bought him (I forget what they are called with his name and telephone number) incase he is ever lost or hurt (which hopefully wont ever happen) was only £5.00 to plonk onto his collor eventually
> sorry for the poor quality we only had a camera phone to go off as there is something not quite right with it at the minute.


Cutey puppy! His face certainly says GSD to me, but I'd say there was certainly some Border Collie in there too.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Cutey puppy! His face certainly says GSD to me, but I'd say there was certainly some Border Collie in there too.


hey collin thanks for the comments x he is lovely lol
how are you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hey collin thanks for the comments x he is lovely lol
> how are you?


Im good thanks hun, excited about the interview tomorrow afternoon. hehe


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Im good thanks hun, excited about the interview tomorrow afternoon. hehe


oh yeah I forgot about that lol
Good luck with it: victory: I want a new job myself but I suppose there is pleanty of time to decide, preferibly I would like to work with animals, most of my college and work expirience was around that area but jobs like that are pretty hard to come by 

So I really hope you get it for that reason.:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Im good thanks hun, excited about the interview tomorrow afternoon. hehe


 

Fingers crossed Col x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh yeah I forgot about that lol
> Good luck with it: victory: I want a new job myself but I suppose there is pleanty of time to decide, preferibly I would like to work with animals, most of my college and work expirience was around that area but jobs like that are pretty hard to come by
> 
> So I really hope you get it for that reason.:2thumb:


What do you do for work now Sally? And thanks x



Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed Col x


Thanks Shell x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> What do you do for work now Sally? And thanks x
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shell x


I strip doors of there paint work, not sure of my job title to be honest lol, they then get repainted and then sold: victory: (I dont do the painting lol) 
its easy but boring at the same time.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I strip doors of there paint work, not sure of my job title to be honest lol, they then get repainted and then sold: victory: (I dont do the painting lol)
> its easy but boring at the same time.


Ah right, at least its money though. : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, at least its money though. : victory:


this is true : victory: hence I wont leave but if another oppurtunity comes up I would probibly take it. x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> this is true : victory: hence I wont leave but if another oppurtunity comes up I would probibly take it. x


I think all us RFUKers should start our own zoo! haha :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> I think all us RFUKers should start our own zoo! haha :no1:


you know it would probibly work BUT, would there be enough to pay us all a wage LMAO:2thumb:
I always said if I ever won the lottery I would open and fund a zoo.:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> you know it would probibly work BUT, would there be enough to pay us all a wage LMAO:2thumb:
> I always said if I ever won the lottery I would open and fund a zoo.:2thumb:


That would be my dream too Sal, & I only said to Clark earlier today (as we were talking about Leopard Tortoises & Meerkats sharing an enclosure) that if I won the lottery I would start a zoo. I can dream....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> That would be my dream too Sal, & I only said to Clark earlier today (as we were talking about Leopard Tortoises & Meerkats sharing an enclosure) that if I won the lottery I would start a zoo. I can dream....


 
yeah, again tortoises and turtles are something I dont know much about, they have never really interested me other than the size some of them can get too lol.
but I know what you mean, we all have to have something to dream of, it helps us get through life lol: victory:

but if I ever do you can come and work for me:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah, again tortoises and turtles are something I dont know much about, they have never really interested me other than the size some of them can get too lol.
> but I know what you mean, we all have to have something to dream of, it helps us get through life lol: victory:
> 
> but if I ever do you can come and work for me:no1:


Oh good. I can be head of primates, tortoises, parrots & Cheetahs! :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh good. I can be head of primates, tortoises, parrots & Cheetahs! :flrt:


haha :no1: whatever your good with.:flrt: (which is probibly alot):lol2:
are tortoises the only thing you keep reptile wise?


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I strip doors of there paint work, not sure of my job title to be honest lol, they then get repainted and then sold: victory: (I dont do the painting lol)
> its easy but boring at the same time.


 
Next time anyone asks what you do for a living tell them you are a stripper:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> haha :no1: whatever your good with.:flrt: (which is probibly alot):lol2:
> are tortoises the only thing you keep reptile wise?


They are the only reptile I keep now. I have kept snakes, lizards, chameleons & terrapins in the past though.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> haha :no1: whatever your good with.:flrt: (which is probibly alot):lol2:
> are tortoises the only thing you keep reptile wise?


Internet playing up!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Next time anyone asks what you do for a living tell them you are a stripper:2thumb:


Good thinking Shell! haha :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Next time anyone asks what you do for a living tell them you are a stripper:2thumb:


haha yeah I had this in the 18+ :gasp: lmao:lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> They are the only reptile I keep now. I have kept snakes, lizards, chameleons & terrapins in the past though.


they are all beautiful in there own little way I currently have 5 corn snakes and a royal python, 2 leopard geckos reptile wise.: victory:




Zoo-Man said:


> Internet playing up!


it must be? it has been running a bit slower lol


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, so much for an early night:lol2:

Night x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, so much for an early night:lol2:
> 
> Night x


 
yeah I better dash too, I dont know whats happening with work tomorrow.: victory:

night guys x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me, so much for an early night:lol2:
> 
> Night x


Goodnight hun, sleep well xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah I better dash too, I dont know whats happening with work tomorrow.: victory:
> 
> night guys x


Goodnight Sally x


----------



## ami_j

im still here


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Good luck at your interview Colin.


Shell195 said:


> Next time anyone asks what you do for a living tell them you are a stripper:2thumb:


:lol2: When I worked for solicitors and anyone asked what I did I used to say I solicited. :lol2:

Well childy minding day today, so I'll be of in a minute cos I'm taking Ellie to Roz's salon to have her hair cut before we pick up Daniel from school


----------



## catastrophyrat

Happy Birthday to Boris my special little man is 3 years young today


----------



## feorag

Aw, happy birthday to a special man!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Boris is a handsome guy!!


----------



## Shell195

Happy birthday Boris, you certainly are a handsome young man:flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Good luck at your interview Colin.:lol2: When I worked for solicitors and anyone asked what I did I used to say I solicited. :lol2:
> 
> Well childy minding day today, so I'll be of in a minute cos I'm taking Ellie to Roz's salon to have her hair cut before we pick up Daniel from school


lol see ya later.


and Happy Birthday Boris, he is lovely:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

My eldest son has just announced hes going to apply to Kingswood as an apprentice activity instructor too:gasp:
He will be giving up his job and flat so I hope its what he wants


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!!! Big step! Hopefully it makes him happy.


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, I was just looking at the pics of what all the talented people on here making in the "handmade thread" in off topic... And that quilt you made for your friend that never got used is amazing!!! Such a shame about the story behind it


----------



## feorag

Thank you Jen - it took absolutely ages to make because it was all hand pieced and then hand quilted with sleeping cats and all the pieces in the patterned squares were quilted too!

Such a sad story, but now Elise has it and it will be a little heirloom for Darcey, but I so wanted Emma to have a baby and have it! :sad:

Shell eek :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww!!! At least it's found a home now, though. It really is lovely!! You are so talented! You make me sick


----------



## Shell195

Eileen have you got a link to the quilt story please, I wanna see:2thumb:
Daniel is in the right age group for Kingswood as hes 23 and they have to be 19 to 24. What worries me is if doesnt work out, he has no flat and no job. Hes just split up with his girlfriend again, I really could kill her for messing with his head:bash: Dans coming round after work so I can feed him, I will talk to him again then.


----------



## Amalthea

See if this works, Shell, but this SHOULD be the quilt and story:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...handmade-thread-e-g-sewing-5.html#post5437706


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> See if this works, Shell, but this SHOULD be the quilt and story:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...handmade-thread-e-g-sewing-5.html#post5437706


 
I still cant find it :bash:

Jai if you read this Im so sorry to hear your sad news 
Thinking of you xx


----------



## Amalthea

Try again... It's on page 5 of the handmade thread..... A little more than half way down the page

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/443029-handmade-thread-e-g-sewing-5.html


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Try again... It's on page 5 of the handmade thread..... A little more than half way down the page
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/443029-handmade-thread-e-g-sewing-5.html


 
Yay found it:2thumb:
Thats such a sad story  
I do agree that Eileen is really talented:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Makes me sick *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Chris(back right) and work mates


----------



## Amalthea

Looks like they're all really enjoying themselves


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yay found it:2thumb:
> Thats such a sad story
> I do agree that Eileen is really talented:no1:


It is, isn't it? Especially when there are so many girls having babies and dragging them up and Emma and Sean would have made such lovely parents! :sad:

I never thought I was talented. Until I got old lol all I ever did was knit - all the new talents have come out with old age! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Chris(back right) and work mates
> image


They look like a great bunch of young 'uns having fun. I hope it does work out for Dan because it might just be the making of him it he does a complete career change.

We've just got back from the pub! :2thumb: It was Barry's birthday yesterday, but we decided to go out tonight to save me coming in late and having to cook, so we've all been out for a meal! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I still cant find it :bash:
> 
> Jai if you read this Im so sorry to hear your sad news
> Thinking of you xx


thanks its not really sinking in


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> thanks its not really sinking in


 
Losing a lifelong friend is never easy is it  

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Amalthea

I truly am sorry, Jai.... We'll be here for you when you need us. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thanks its not really sinking in


Whats happened hun?


----------



## Zoo-Man

My interview went very well, I was interviewed by a woman from Bury Council, a woman from an autistic society, & the young lad & his mum. He recognised me straight away & had a big smile on his face all th eway through the interview. I was confident & came away happy. Tonight, I got a call from the lad's mum saying I had got the job as the lad said it was me he wanted as his carer. I will find out more when the lady from Bury Council rings me, tomorrow probably, including when I start. So Im back in employment after a horridly long time out of work! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Zoo-Man said:


> Whats happened hun?


Just read it on Facebook. Im so sorry for your loss hun! You'll be in my thoughts. xx


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Just read it on Facebook. Im so sorry for your loss hun! You'll be in my thoughts. xx


thanks col x will tell you all the story when i can


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thanks col x will tell you all the story when i can


No rush hun, you take time to heal & get your head together. We'll be here if you need us. xx


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> No rush hun, you take time to heal & get your head together. We'll be here if you need us. xx


thanks.. well done on the job mate


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thanks.. well done on the job mate


Thanks Jai : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

I just had a call from work saying that there's a bomb (or "suspicious package") in Bolton..... All the roads are closed and no idea how I'm gonna get to work. There's two police at our back door and they're waiting for the bombsquad.


----------



## feorag

Morning all! 

I think I'm the only one on here who isn't on Facebook, so I've no idea what has happened Jaime, but I get the gist that it's something awful, so my thoughts are with you and I'll get the whole story when you're ready to post.


Zoo-Man said:


> My interview went very well, I was interviewed by a woman from Bury Council, a woman from an autistic society, & the young lad & his mum. He recognised me straight away & had a big smile on his face all th eway through the interview. I was confident & came away happy. Tonight, I got a call from the lad's mum saying I had got the job as the lad said it was me he wanted as his carer. I will find out more when the lady from Bury Council rings me, tomorrow probably, including when I start. So Im back in employment after a horridly long time out of work! :2thumb:


That's excellent news Colin! :2thumb: Not only are you getting a job that you like, but you'll be doing stuff that you are interested in and enjoy as well - not a lot of people have that opportunity! I'm so pleased it's all worked out for you.


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry, Col! Didn't read before posting!! Congrats! Got everything crossed for ya


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations Col:no1:
Jen how can they expect you to get to work if all the roads into Bolton are shut?

I had a crap sleep as Steve came in from nights and took Karla and Kye out for a run but Mindy heard and started yapping in the kitchen, which set the bedroom dogs off:bash: He then took the other dogs down for a wee but as he had cleaned and washed outside he couldnt bring them back to bed as they were wet. At least he left me in bed until 9.30:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I guess I am getting as close as possible and walking.....


----------



## Amalthea

Bus station is closed and buses are being diverted....... Well, crap.


----------



## Amalthea

There were two bombs behind the shop at the Lever Chambers NHS center. One inside and one outside. Both were detonated under controlled circumstances.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> There were two bombs behind the shop at the Lever Chambers NHS center. One inside and one outside. Both were detonated under controlled circumstances.


That's insane! :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Totally!! And apparently, it kicked off at the same NHS center yesterday, so maybe all related......


----------



## Shell195

Real bombs or suspicious packages?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> There were two bombs behind the shop at the Lever Chambers NHS center. One inside and one outside. Both were detonated under controlled circumstances.


:gasp: Bloody Hell Jen!! :gasp:

We've been out most of the day - took Ellie to a local indoor play centre for a bit of fun, then went over to the Metro Centre - then Iain & I went right across Newcastle nearly to the coast to Royal Quays to get Ellie some new shoes cos they'd nothing at the Metro Centre suitable for her and then had to go all the way back to pick up Mollie and Shirley, who'd been shopping for Mollie's birthday presents.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Colin! :2thumb: Not only are you getting a job that you like, but you'll be doing stuff that you are interested in and enjoy as well - not a lot of people have that opportunity! I'm so pleased it's all worked out for you.





Amalthea said:


> Sorry, Col! Didn't read before posting!! Congrats! Got everything crossed for ya





Shell195 said:


> Congratulations Col:no1:


Thanks guys! I start on Monday. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

colin do cockatiels hump stuff....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, how scary Jen! :gasp:

Its been a quiet day in this thread today!

Yes Jai, tiels will hump toys, perches, ladders, people, etc. It coul dbe the change of season that has triggered your fruity bird's behaviour.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, how scary Jen! :gasp:
> 
> Its been a quiet day in this thread today!
> 
> Yes Jai, tiels will hump toys, perches, ladders, people, etc. It coul dbe the change of season that has triggered your fruity bird's behaviour.


LMAO
well thats what it looked like he was doing , hes just started going on his rope and he was acting oddly towards it


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> LMAO
> well thats what it looked like he was doing , hes just started going on his rope and he was acting oddly towards it


When humping, they will lower themselves to line their vent up with whatever is about to get their affection, rub from side to side, & sometimes make a hissy-squawky noise lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> When humping, they will lower themselves to line their vent up with whatever is about to get their affection, rub from side to side, & sometimes make a hissy-squawky noise lol


i think thats it lol do they flap a bit?
might it be his age? i got him aged six months for my mum not last christmas and not 09 i THINK it was 08


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i think thats it lol do they flap a bit?
> might it be his age? i got him aged six months for my mum not last christmas and not 09 i THINK it was 08


Yep, they may flap a little to help with balance. He will certainly have reached sexual maturity whether he is 08 or 09.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, they may flap a little to help with balance. He will certainly have reached sexual maturity whether he is 08 or 09.


oh very dear :lol2:hes had that rope AGES moved it when i cleaned him out the other day cos he didnt use it now he loves it. he hasnt moved off it and earlier humped it....


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh very dear :lol2:hes had that rope AGES moved it when i cleaned him out the other day cos he didnt use it now he loves it. he hasnt moved off it and earlier humped it....


Bless him! He'll be fine, he's just discovering his hormones :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Bless him! He'll be fine, he's just discovering his hormones :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Bless him! He'll be fine, he's just discovering his hormones :lol2:


Ahh....... I remember that well:whistling2:

Congrats on the job old fella!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Ahh....... I remember that well:whistling2:
> 
> Congrats on the job old fella!


lol you fap on ropes too?


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> lol you fap on ropes too?


I tried, the rope was to thick.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I tried, the rope was to thick.


:lol2: stick to the ponies?


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Ahh....... I remember that well:whistling2:
> 
> Congrats on the job old fella!


Did you hump inanimate objects too Jakey??? 

And thanks short-arse! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm assuming real bombs, since they were both detonated  Was a bit surreal in work today, that's for sure!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I'm assuming real bombs, since they were both detonated  Was a bit surreal in work today, that's for sure!


Bloody scary stuff hun!


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Did you hump inanimate objects too Jakey???
> 
> And thanks short-arse! : victory:


I have a nice arse, ask Jai:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:



ami_j said:


> :lol2: stick to the ponies?


Fap fap fap. Come heeeeeeeeeeere seabiscuit.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I have a nice arse, ask Jai:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:
> 
> 
> Fap fap fap. Come heeeeeeeeeeere seabiscuit.


i havent seen your arse. 
LMAO vile child :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Bloody scary stuff hun!


Really was!! It's probably on the news.......

Am just heading off to bed  Nighty night, guys


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> i havent seen your arse.
> LMAO vile child :flrt:


If you had, i'd be slightly paranoid :lol2:

I know, im great:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Really was!! It's probably on the news.......
> 
> Am just heading off to bed  Nighty night, guys


night jen 


_jake_ said:


> If you had, i'd be slightly paranoid :lol2:
> 
> I know, im great:flrt:


HAHA i bet it was Ash you showed A:


----------



## Amalthea

Night, Jai {{{hugs}}}


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> night jen
> 
> HAHA i bet it was Ash you showed A:


he wishes!

Night jennykins.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> he wishes!
> 
> Night jennykins.


:rotfl:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I have a nice arse, ask Jai:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:
> 
> 
> Fap fap fap. Come heeeeeeeeeeere seabiscuit.


Jai told me it was full of warts & had dangle-berries & klingons :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Really was!! It's probably on the news.......
> 
> Am just heading off to bed  Nighty night, guys


Goodnight hun x


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Jai told me it was full of warts & had dangle-berries & klingons :lol2:


She didn't see THAT much:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Jai told me it was full of warts & had dangle-berries & klingons :lol2:


just cant keep quiet can you :bash::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> She didn't see THAT much:gasp:


nope , you guys kept the shows to yourselves


----------



## _jake_

You got to see my 'package', remember :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> nope , you guys kept the shows to yourselves


Who's 'you guys'? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> You got to see my 'package', remember :whistling2:


i did?



Zoo-Man said:


> Who's 'you guys'? :gasp:


LOLOLOL


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> i did?
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL


yes. my nip:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> yes. my nip:whistling2:


you showed me your nip :gasp: why only one


----------



## _jake_

Not my flipping nipple my cat nip - package of cat nip! :lol:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Not my flipping nipple my cat nip - package of cat nip! :lol:


oh the CAT nip...well dont i feel silly now :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

_jake_ said:


> he wishes!
> 
> Night jennykins.



:lol2::lol2::lol2: Morning


----------



## _jake_

Morning all of you pussys :lol:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all - just a quick nip in and nip out again - I can't get on my computer when the family are here, cos Ellie's in the bed in the evening and her parents are in bed in the morning! :bash:

We're off out for a coffee at a tearoom which has a big play park for Ellie to play in, so I'm off now.


----------



## Shell195

Ive spent the day moving hedgehogs, budgies and rabbits:lol2: I also had time to sit in one of the aviaries with our 4 Quaker parrots who I adore:flrt: It never fails to make me smile when they are all sat on me shouting hello:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a good day, Shell!!


----------



## Shell195

On Monday afternoon I have the pleasure of vaccinating 52 ducks against Duck plague :gasp: Im not looking forward to that:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> On Monday afternoon I have the pleasure of vaccinating 52 ducks against Duck plague :gasp: Im not looking forward to that:bash:


:lol2: I bet you're not!

We had a lovely day - the playpark and tearoom we went to was closed! :gasp: no idea why so we went to my favourite garden centre where they have a huge outside adventure playground and sat there. We took Skye with us and it was great because we sat at a table separate from all the others to the side of the playground and it meant we could see right around us for dogs coming and eventually after he'd had a walk and some of the hyper-ness had settled down, we could let him off his lead and he would just sit and mooch around us. Then the girls would come out the park and play ball with him for a while and go back in. It's the first time since we got him that I've had the kind of day that I envisaged having with my grandchildren before we got him and I realised it was a bit of a pipe dream! :lol2:

However, I have bad news for you all - it appears I'm not long for this world! :sad:

Ellie was asking her mother how people had babies, Shirley passed the question onto Iain, who told her that they "asked very nicely"

So she was sitting on Shirley's knee tonight and mouthing away to herself, so Shirley asked what she was saying and her answer was that she was asking very nicely for a baby in 100 years time. Then she thought about it and asked her mother if she'd be dead by then! :lol: 

So Shirley said she might be, and Ellie then said that Shirley and her dad didn't look very old, but Nana looked quite old - then she thought about it a bit longer and added "well, actually, Nana looks nearly dead!" :lol2:

So I may not be around for much longer!!! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I bet you're not!
> 
> We had a lovely day - the playpark and tearoom we went to was closed! :gasp: no idea why so we went to my favourite garden centre where they have a huge outside adventure playground and sat there. We took Skye with us and it was great because we sat at a table separate from all the others to the side of the playground and it meant we could see right around us for dogs coming and eventually after he'd had a walk and some of the hyper-ness had settled down, we could let him off his lead and he would just sit and mooch around us. Then the girls would come out the park and play ball with him for a while and go back in. It's the first time since we got him that I've had the kind of day that I envisaged having with my grandchildren before we got him and I realised it was a bit of a pipe dream! :lol2:
> 
> However, I have bad news for you all - it appears I'm not long for this world! :sad:
> 
> Ellie was asking her mother how people had babies, Shirley passed the question onto Iain, who told her that they "asked very nicely"
> 
> So she was sitting on Shirley's knee tonight and mouthing away to herself, so Shirley asked what she was saying and her answer was that she was asking very nicely for a baby in 100 years time. Then she thought about it and asked her mother if she'd be dead by then! :lol:
> 
> So Shirley said she might be, and Ellie then said that Shirley and her dad didn't look very old, but Nana looked quite old - then she thought about it a bit longer and added "well, actually, Nana looks nearly dead!" :lol2:
> 
> So I may not be around for much longer!!! :roll2: PMSL!!


 
Dont ya just love kids:lol2: Besides you being nearly dead it sounds like you had a great day:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Just as well I'll have some good memories when I go! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive spent the day moving hedgehogs, budgies and rabbits:lol2: *I also had time to sit in one of the aviaries with our 4 Quaker parrots who I adore:flrt: It never fails to make me smile when they are all sat on me shouting hello*:lol2:


Sounds like my kind of activity too Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Sounds like my kind of activity too Shell! :2thumb:


its better than Neo...hey Shell , wanna swap?:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> On Monday afternoon I have the pleasure of vaccinating 52 ducks against Duck plague :gasp: Im not looking forward to that:bash:


If I weren't working on Monday, I'd offer to come & give you a hand hun.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: I bet you're not!
> 
> We had a lovely day - the playpark and tearoom we went to was closed! :gasp: no idea why so we went to my favourite garden centre where they have a huge outside adventure playground and sat there. We took Skye with us and it was great because we sat at a table separate from all the others to the side of the playground and it meant we could see right around us for dogs coming and eventually after he'd had a walk and some of the hyper-ness had settled down, we could let him off his lead and he would just sit and mooch around us. Then the girls would come out the park and play ball with him for a while and go back in. It's the first time since we got him that I've had the kind of day that I envisaged having with my grandchildren before we got him and I realised it was a bit of a pipe dream! :lol2:
> 
> However, I have bad news for you all - it appears I'm not long for this world! :sad:
> 
> Ellie was asking her mother how people had babies, Shirley passed the question onto Iain, who told her that they "asked very nicely"
> 
> So she was sitting on Shirley's knee tonight and mouthing away to herself, so Shirley asked what she was saying and her answer was that she was asking very nicely for a baby in 100 years time. Then she thought about it and asked her mother if she'd be dead by then! :lol:
> 
> So Shirley said she might be, and Ellie then said that Shirley and her dad didn't look very old, but Nana looked quite old - then she thought about it a bit longer and added "well, actually, Nana looks nearly dead!" :lol2:
> 
> So I may not be around for much longer!!! :roll2: PMSL!!


Out of the mouths of babes eh Eileen? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sadly, yes Colin!

She's sitting behind me now on her bed asking if I want to play her Nintendo - she's supposed to be asleep and I need to get off here to let her get to sleep! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> If I weren't working on Monday, I'd offer to come & give you a hand hun.


 

I bet you cant wait:2thumb:

Jai after careful consideration ......... the answer is no:lol2:
Sparky,Chico,Jade and Suki are the only parrots that have ever liked me, most others go into a rage and want to eat me:bash:
Teils are awesome birds, 2 of our 5 have taken a little disabled budgie into their care and they preen her, feed her and wont go into their shed unless this little bird is with them:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Sadly, yes Colin!
> 
> She's sitting behind me now on her bed asking if I want to play her Nintendo - she's supposed to be asleep and I need to get off here to let her get to sleep! :roll:


bless 


Shell195 said:


> I bet you cant wait:2thumb:
> 
> Jai after careful consideration ......... the answer is no:lol2:
> Sparky,Chico,Jade and Suki are the only parrots that have ever liked me, most others go into a rage and want to eat me:bash:
> Teils are awesome birds, 2 of our 5 have taken a little disabled budgie into their care and they preen her, feed her and wont go into their shed unless this little bird is with them:flrt:


how about you just take the tiel :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I bet you cant wait:2thumb:
> 
> Jai after careful consideration ......... the answer is no:lol2:
> Sparky,Chico,Jade and Suki are the only parrots that have ever liked me, most others go into a rage and want to eat me:bash:
> Teils are awesome birds, 2 of our 5 have taken a little disabled budgie into their care and they preen her, feed her and wont go into their shed unless this little bird is with them:flrt:


Can't wait, just hope I don't get lost driving :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jesus, is there any living thing the Chinese wont abuse???

Live Animals Being Sold as Keyrings in China : TreeHugger


----------



## Amalthea

*lol Well, Eileen, I'm glad I had the chance to know you!!


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> My interview went very well, I was interviewed by a woman from Bury Council, a woman from an autistic society, & the young lad & his mum. He recognised me straight away & had a big smile on his face all th eway through the interview. I was confident & came away happy. Tonight, I got a call from the lad's mum saying I had got the job as the lad said it was me he wanted as his carer. I will find out more when the lady from Bury Council rings me, tomorrow probably, including when I start. So Im back in employment after a horridly long time out of work! :2thumb:


congradulations coll


my warhammer arived on wednesday so i've been busy :lol2:



OMG that poor turtle


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> congradulations coll
> 
> 
> my warhammer arived on wednesday so i've been busy :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that poor turtle


Thanks bud! : victory:

Its quiet on here isn't it?


----------



## Shell195

Good morning  Its another beautiful day here. I think Steve is tidying the garden today and Im cleaning small furries.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Morning guys! We are getting ready to go to a christening today.


----------



## selina20

Hey guys hope everyone is well. Lovely weather but a shame i cant go for a walk lol.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Hey guys hope everyone is well. Lovely weather but a shame i cant go for a walk lol.


Hiya, I hope you and your new baby are well:flrt:


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Hiya, I hope you and your new baby are well:flrt:


Im recovering lol. She is fine having a good scream atm as usual lmao. Also toddler and baby is not an easy combination lol


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Im recovering lol. She is fine having a good scream atm as usual lmao. Also toddler and baby is not an easy combination lol


 
There is a 2 year gap between my 3 and that was very hard. I think girls cry more than boys:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all. The family have finally left and things are going back to normal in the Welsh household! :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> *lol Well, Eileen, I'm glad I had the chance to know you!!


:roll2: PMSL!!

Hiya Selina - how's the baby doing - I've no doubt (if you go from my experiences) that you'll wish she was a boy by the time she's grown up! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Am just getting ready to head over to a friend's house for a BBQ!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hi guys sorry didn't appear in the last day or so, my pm box has been absaloutely overloaded and most of it being just nonesense lol and spam to try and get me to join other forums and such. 
have fun at the christening Colin: victory:

and pffft bbq is something we never have, we have a habit of poisoning ourselves lmao
and I just intend never to have children so I am fine lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I do love a good BBQ! I'd cook outdoors all year! YUM! It was such a nice day. Took Diesel for a good swim beforehand, then all three of us (Diesel, Gary, and I) went to the BBQ. Had a play with the kids (diesel loved the fact that he had mini people to throw a ball continuously for him), jumped on the trampoline, had yummy food, good company. Was great  Puppy is knackered now, though..... As am I! *lol* Gonna have a shower and then bed!


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Hey guys hope everyone is well. Lovely weather but a shame i cant go for a walk lol.


Nice to see you on here again Selina. Hope baby is good for you. Get Mark to pamper you for at least a month! haha



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi guys sorry didn't appear in the last day or so, my pm box has been absaloutely overloaded and most of it being just nonesense lol and spam to try and get me to join other forums and such.
> have fun at the christening Colin: victory:
> 
> and pffft bbq is something we never have, we have a habit of poisoning ourselves lmao
> and I just intend never to have children so I am fine lol.


Thanks Sally. The christening was nice, the priest was funny, & the party afterwards was good.



Amalthea said:


> Oh, I do love a good BBQ! I'd cook outdoors all year! YUM! It was such a nice day. Took Diesel for a good swim beforehand, then all three of us (Diesel, Gary, and I) went to the BBQ. Had a play with the kids (diesel loved the fact that he had mini people to throw a ball continuously for him), jumped on the trampoline, had yummy food, good company. Was great  Puppy is knackered now, though..... As am I! *lol* Gonna have a shower and then bed!


Sounds good Jen :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another very quiet day on this thread today! 

Right, Im off for an extremely rare & very unnatural feeling early night, as Im up at 6 for my first day of the new job. Goodnight x


----------



## feorag

Good God Colin!! :gasp: You're going to bed before me! :lol2: (Well at the same time cos I've just come on to say goodnight!)

Good luck tomorrow - I hope you have a great day!

And now it's goodnight from her! :lol:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Another very quiet day on this thread today!
> 
> Right, Im off for an extremely rare & very unnatural feeling early night, as Im up at 6 for my first day of the new job. Goodnight x


good luck coll

i had work, then went to pick up charlie the hamster from cilla, and then we went to a pub in the middle of no where, once charlie was home of course


----------



## Amalthea

Good morning *yawn* I'm absolutely KNACKERED!!!! Diesel's limping this morning a bit, not putting much pressure on one of his back feet. Gonna see how he is when I get home, cuz we've had a good feel and nothing seems to be hurting him. Looked between his toes and pads, nothing. And then he put it down to lift his other leg to pee. I think he may just have slept funny and has a cramp. He did play for a very long time yesterday with LOADSA kids. We'll see.


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Another very quiet day on this thread today!
> 
> Right, Im off for an extremely rare & very unnatural feeling early night, as Im up at 6 for my first day of the new job. Goodnight x


Morning,

Well Colin was up at 6am (and woke me up :bash for work. 

I'm all alone at home today, with no car but plenty of housework and painting to do!!!


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Amalthea said:


> Good morning *yawn* I'm absolutely KNACKERED!!!! Diesel's limping this morning a bit, not putting much pressure on one of his back feet. Gonna see how he is when I get home, cuz we've had a good feel and nothing seems to be hurting him. Looked between his toes and pads, nothing. And then he put it down to lift his other leg to pee. I think he may just have slept funny and has a cramp. He did play for a very long time yesterday with LOADSA kids. We'll see.


Maybe he did a little too much yesterday or twisted that leg playing and it's a bit tender?



CE1985F said:


> Morning,
> 
> Well Colin was up at 6am (and woke me up :bash for work.
> 
> I'm all alone at home today, with no car but plenty of housework and painting to do!!!


Well that should keep you out of mischief! :lol2:

I'm meeting Anyday Anne this afternoon for a coffee - I've a busy week ahead, school at the Sanctuary tomorrow and Wednesday, then childminding on Thursday, so a lot of housework to catch up on after the family leaving - just couldn't be bothered yesterday.

Mollie's bedroom looks like I need to get industrial cleaners in!! :bash: Her lilac gingham & white pillow case is now pink from her hair dye, the carpet has foundation all over it and there's just rubbish all over the floor! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Morning. Ive got nothing much to do but cleaning until this afternoon when its duck vaccinating time:bash: Its not just our ducks its other sanctuaries and neighbours who are all arriving at the sanctuary for 3.00.
It took us ages to find the vaccine this year and we had to import it from Holland, the biggest problem is that once its made up it only lasts for 5 hours before it becomes inactive


----------



## feorag

Phew! You've got a short timescale there then!


----------



## Amalthea

That doesn't sound fun, Eileen!!!! Neither does your job, Shell! Not good!!

Diesel is moving better this afternoon. I really think he's just over done himself. I mean, he was playing with the kids for 6 hours straight and did some swimming before that. He's just walking a bit stiff now and picking his leg up for a couple steps every now and then. I think we're just gonna keep an eye on him for a bit. Maybe we'll snuggle up and have a nap this afternoon, cuz I'm knackered, too! *lol*


----------



## feorag

That sounds like a good idea - I'd have really _loved_ to have done that today too!!! :grin1:


----------



## Shell195

I never want to handle another duck ever again:bash: 10 days from now they can all go back on our ponds without the fear of the local mallards passing in Duck plague(DVE)


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> That sounds like a good idea - I'd have really _loved_ to have done that today too!!! :grin1:


Didn't end up falling asleep (well I didn't), but I snuggled up with two of my favorite boys (Lou wanted in on the snuggles, too) and perved on Hugh Jackman in Australia :mf_dribble:



Shell195 said:


> I never want to handle another duck ever again:bash: 10 days from now they can all go back on our ponds without the fear of the local mallards passing in Duck plague(DVE)


*lol* Sounds........ Fun? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I bet it was fun Shell

And Jen, I would happily perv over Hugh Jackman any time - I especially liked him in that time travel film - can't remember the name.


----------



## Amalthea

He is so freaking yummy!!! And I've got a real thing for Australians...... It always irritates me that Hollywood always seems to make him American! YUM!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well, my first day at work was great. Up at 6am, set off for Bury at 6:50am, pick my young man up at 8am, arrive at Lakeland Llamas at 9:50am. My friend Caroline, who I worked with in Blackburn a couple of years ago, runs short courses for young people with learning difficulties there, & her mum owns the Llama Karma Kafe there. It was just like old times, working with the animals & with my young man. We fed & watered animals, went to the vets with one of the llamas & a goat, did some mucking out of donkeys, fed owls, reptiles & parrots, & then set off for Bury at 4pm, arrived at Bury for 5:40pm, had a chat with the lad's mum about his day, set off for home at 6:25pm, & got home at 7:10pm. Clark had tea on, & had done a lot of painting in one of the spare bedrooms. :2thumb:

Zander has been sneezing all day, & you can feel a wet mist if your near him. Also one of his eyes is a bit weepy & semi closed. Vets tomorrow I think.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, my first day at work was great. Up at 6am, set off for Bury at 6:50am, pick my young man up at 8am, arrive at Lakeland Llamas at 9:50am. My friend Caroline, who I worked with in Blackburn a couple of years ago, runs short courses for young people with learning difficulties there, & her mum owns the Llama Karma Kafe there. It was just like old times, working with the animals & with my young man. We fed & watered animals, went to the vets with one of the llamas & a goat, did some mucking out of donkeys, fed owls, reptiles & parrots, & then set off for Bury at 4pm, arrived at Bury for 5:40pm, had a chat with the lad's mum about his day, set off for home at 6:25pm, & got home at 7:10pm. Clark had tea on, & had done a lot of painting in one of the spare bedrooms. :2thumb:
> 
> Zander has been sneezing all day, & you can feel a wet mist if your near him. Also one of his eyes is a bit weepy & semi closed. Vets tomorrow I think.


 

It sounds like you had a great first day at work:2thumb:

Poor Zander, its probably the stress of the past few weeks that has caused his flu type symptoms.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like you had a great first day at work:2thumb:
> 
> Poor Zander, its probably the stress of the past few weeks that has caused his flu type symptoms.


Yes hun, it was great to be in some lovely lakeland surroundings, with some fab animals & a couple of great people. 

Yes, Zander could well be a victim of his own stress after the fire, etc. Poor lad


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Ive been awake from about 7 this morning due to the calling toads in the pond.


----------



## feorag

Morning all - an early start for me as the school season has begun at work. We've got 45, Year 1 children today and another 45 tomorrow! I'm a bit rusty and have no idea what animal I'm handling today, but hey ho - I'll blag it! :lol2: 

Colin your day sounds wonderful, just the sort of thing you would choose to do as a job and very rewarding that the young lad gets to do the job with someone as enthusiastic as you.

I agree with Shell, it's probably the upheaval of the last month and his return home that has triggered the reactivation of a flu virus. It wouldn't hurt to get the vet to check him out and maybe put him on a course of anti-b's to prevent a secondary bacterial infection.

Shell - thank God we don't have toads in our garden - but I had the police helicopter hovering over our house at 4:00 this morning and it woke me up!! Barry slept through it, but he said it was still about when he got up at 5:45am.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, my first day at work was great. Up at 6am, set off for Bury at 6:50am, pick my young man up at 8am, arrive at Lakeland Llamas at 9:50am. My friend Caroline, who I worked with in Blackburn a couple of years ago, runs short courses for young people with learning difficulties there, & her mum owns the Llama Karma Kafe there. It was just like old times, working with the animals & with my young man. We fed & watered animals, went to the vets with one of the llamas & a goat, did some mucking out of donkeys, fed owls, reptiles & parrots, & then set off for Bury at 4pm, arrived at Bury for 5:40pm, had a chat with the lad's mum about his day, set off for home at 6:25pm, & got home at 7:10pm. Clark had tea on, & had done a lot of painting in one of the spare bedrooms. :2thumb:
> 
> Zander has been sneezing all day, & you can feel a wet mist if your near him. Also one of his eyes is a bit weepy & semi closed. Vets tomorrow I think.


That sounds like a brilliant day, Col!!!! Congrats! :2thumb:

Poor Zander.... Such a huge upheaval in his life. He's prolly just worrying himself sick.



Shell195 said:


> Morning all. Ive been awake from about 7 this morning due to the calling toads in the pond.


There are worse things to be woken up by  It's like when I get woken up in the middle of the night by barking gliders.... I'll gladly lay there and listen to them talking. One of my favorite noises ever (definitely my favorite glider noise).

Diesel is much better this morning.... He does the odd skip as he's walking (if he's a bit excited), but that's it. He didn't get his walk last night, and you can tell :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Well that's me back. The day went very well - the children were great, very interested and they asked a lot of good questions and answers a lot of my questions correctly - pretty good for 5/6 year olds!!

I took Skye with me and after the school left at 2:30 we went for a walk in the woods next to The Sanctuary and that's me now home with a load of jobs to catch up on.


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...sifieds/676963-seal-point-siamese-female.html:bash::bash::bash:
Im surprised she hasnt become ill or neurotic


----------



## feorag

You don't need me to tell you that that advert has seriously ssiped me off! :bash:

Poor bloody cat - if he loves her that much he wouldn't suggest she go to be bred from because she could end up being used as a "breeding machine" and who would want that for a cat they purport to love - definitely not me!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys, it ceratinly is a great job & one I already really enjoy. 

Zander went to the vets this morning. He's been given a course of anti-biotics & an anti-inflammatory. Fingers crossed they do the trick.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys, it ceratinly is a great job & one I already really enjoy.
> 
> Zander went to the vets this morning. He's been given a course of anti-biotics & an anti-inflammatory. Fingers crossed they do the trick.


bless him , fingers crossed indeed


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...sifieds/676963-seal-point-siamese-female.html:bash::bash::bash:
> Im surprised she hasnt become ill or neurotic


Shame, poor cat. When an advert says "would make a good breeder", or words to that effect, it tell sme that the seller wants shut of said animal ASAP & is trying another route of finding someone to take it on. Not nice,


----------



## Shell195

Get well soon Zander:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> bless him , fingers crossed indeed





Shell195 said:


> Get well soon Zander:flrt:


Thanks guys x

Im working again tomorrow, taking my young man to the Lakeland Llamas again. So I will try for another early night again, around midnight haha


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys x
> 
> Im working again tomorrow, taking my young man to the Lakeland Llamas again. So I will try for another early night again, around midnight haha


 


Thats sounds like another great day:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats sounds like another great day:2thumb:


Yes, should be good. I will take some pics to show you guys.

Just had to mop the living room floor as Joe had peed again. Over the last few weeks, he has had an accident in the house at least once every other day. He is about 16 years old, so Im guessing its his age & muscle control weakening, but I'll mention it to the vet when he goes for his booster in a couple of weeks. He's fine in every other respect, bar his cataracts & bad deafness.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Zander went to the vets this morning. He's been given a course of anti-biotics & an anti-inflammatory. Fingers crossed they do the trick.


Aw, bless him! :flrt: I'm sure that will sort him out.

I've another 45 children at The Sanctuary tomorrow again, so I'm off now too - hope the bloody police helicopter isn't around in the middle of the night again! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aw, bless him! :flrt: I'm sure that will sort him out.
> 
> I've another 45 children at The Sanctuary tomorrow again, so I'm off now too - hope the bloody police helicopter isn't around in the middle of the night again! :bash:


Sleep well Eileen x


----------



## feorag

I'll do my best! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen, if the helicopter is there again tonight I would be worried about why they needed to be over your house 2 nights in a row:gasp::lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Morning,

Been up since 6am, had a crapy night of sleep! Kept waking up every hour or so!

How is everyone today?

Colin's gone to work, so another day of cleaning i think!!!


----------



## feorag

Morning Clark and everyone else when they arrive.

I'm fine, it's a fairly bright sunny day up here, but there's still a chill in the air. I'm off to work myself soon to talk to children about hedgehogs - I think that's my animal today!

Wish someone would clean my house while I'm away! :grin1:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Morning Clark and everyone else when they arrive.
> 
> I'm fine, it's a fairly bright sunny day up here, but there's still a chill in the air. I'm off to work myself soon to talk to children about hedgehogs - I think that's my animal today!
> 
> Wish someone would clean my house while I'm away! :grin1:


 
It's quite nice here, but it's meant to chuck it down all day!

You'll have to wish for the cleaning fairies to visit while you out!


----------



## feorag

The forecast said rain coming in from the west later this morning, but drying up by mid-afternoon! I certainly hope it's wrong because we've got 45 children outside all day!!!


CE1985F said:


> You'll have to wish for the cleaning fairies to visit while you out!


Don't suppose you know any??? :grin1:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> The forecast said rain coming in from the west later this morning, but drying up by mid-afternoon! I certainly hope it's wrong because we've got 45 children outside all day!!!Don't suppose you know any??? :grin1:


 
The weather said we would have rain from the early hours, but none as yet so hope it's wrong.

Sorry, don't know of any apart from me! But i'm busy!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the sanctuary all day without do any cleaning but its ok as my cleaning fairy will do it all while Im gone:2thumb:

Its just starting to spit here so no doubt the heavens will open later


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Not got anything planned, but I've woken up with a pounding headache..... Meh.


----------



## catastrophyrat

can anyone do anything about the Siamese being offered for sale on here ?
she's 4 not spayed and coming wirth papers -she should be returned to her breeder or at least the breeder be notiified :devil:
wants £250 as knows the value of a Siamese :devil:


----------



## feorag

Evening all - had a good day again today - the children were very well behaved, very interested in what was going on, asked loads of questions and answered quite a few correctly.

I'm in love with this hedgehog I'm using at the minute. He'll be released very soon I suspect, but he's brilliant for using to show children, because he doesn't curl up unless he's on his back - he sat on my hand with his forepaws over my other hand and watched all the children with great interested and ran all over the table, much to their delight. He really is a lovely little critter and I had to resist the urge to kiss him, he was so delightful! :blush:

Oh and yesterday we had 2 wee fox cubs brought in. They were iunder a shed on some allotments just about a mile from where I live. A guy who has one of the allotments had been observing them for 3 days and there was no sign of the mother at all. 2 cubs is not a normal litter and as we reckon they're about coming up 3 weeks old we wondered if she was moving the litter somewhere else (or to the allotments from somewhere else) and something has happened to her :sad:.

Anyway the guy was throwing food down for the cubs while he kept an eye for the mother coming back and after 3 days when he hadn't seen her he brought them to us.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Evening all - had a good day again today - the children were very well behaved, very interested in what was going on, asked loads of questions and answered quite a few correctly.
> 
> I'm in love with this hedgehog I'm using at the minute. He'll be released very soon I suspect, but he's brilliant for using to show children, because he doesn't curl up unless he's on his back - he sat on my hand with his forepaws over my other hand and watched all the children with great interested and ran all over the table, much to their delight. He really is a lovely little critter and I had to resist the urge to kiss him, he was so delightful! :blush:
> 
> Oh and yesterday we had 2 wee fox cubs brought in. They were iunder a shed on some allotments just about a mile from where I live. A guy who has one of the allotments had been observing them for 3 days and there was no sign of the mother at all. 2 cubs is not a normal litter and as we reckon they're about coming up 3 weeks old we wondered if she was moving the litter somewhere else (or to the allotments from somewhere else) and something has happened to her :sad:.
> 
> Anyway the guy was throwing food down for the cubs while he kept an eye for the mother coming back and after 3 days when he hadn't seen her he brought them to us.


 
Some hedgehogs are like that:flrt: Sounds like the man with the foxcubs did exactly the right thing:2thumb:
I was meant to take Dolly for an x ray today but as she hasnt had any wonky episodes for a while I cancelled it and low and behold she has been worse today than ever before and at some point she had what Steve described as a fit 
Ive booked her for an x ray tomorrow after the vet has seen her at 9.50, Im very worried about the outcome of her problem


----------



## Amalthea

Poor cubs  I hope their mother is just a bit absent minded 

I've had this headache all day now...... Ssiping me off .


----------



## ami_j

sea monkeys are so fun to watch and dalmatians give good hugs, these are lessons for today:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Some hedgehogs are like that:flrt: Sounds like the man with the foxcubs did exactly the right thing:2thumb:
> I was meant to take Dolly for an x ray today but as she hasnt had any wonky episodes for a while I cancelled it and low and behold she has been worse today than ever before and at some point she had what Steve described as a fit
> Ive booked her for an x ray tomorrow after the vet has seen her at 9.50, Im very worried about the outcome of her problem


We cross posted.... I really hope Dolly will be ok  She's such a special little thing!!


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> sea monkeys are so fun to watch and dalmatians give good hugs, these are lessons for today:lol2:


Another cross post :lol2:

Good lessons! :2thumb:

One of my mantids shed into his adult skin the other day... Pretty awesome


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Another cross post :lol2:
> 
> Good lessons! :2thumb:
> 
> One of my mantids shed into his adult skin the other day... Pretty awesome


i like mantids , i will own one , one day i think


----------



## tomwilson

hi guys i hadwork this morning and then slimming woerld this evening lost half a pound so thats 1 stone one pound off all together i think


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely should, Jai!  They're pretty awesome bugs


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Definitely should, Jai!  They're pretty awesome bugs


i will and call it Zorak :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Some hedgehogs are like that:flrt: Sounds like the man with the foxcubs did exactly the right thing:2thumb:
> I was meant to take Dolly for an x ray today but as she hasnt had any wonky episodes for a while I cancelled it and low and behold she has been worse today than ever before and at some point she had what Steve described as a fit
> Ive booked her for an x ray tomorrow after the vet has seen her at 9.50, Im very worried about the outcome of her problem


Oh dear! :sad: Poor Dolly. Fingers crossed for tomorrow then, poor wee girl! :sad:

Yes the guy did exactly the right thing with the cubs, so they definitely had been abandoned.



Amalthea said:


> Poor cubs  I hope their mother is just a bit absent minded
> 
> I've had this headache all day now...... Ssiping me off .


I said that to Kim - that I hoped she just forgot how many she had - the other alternative was nice to think about.

Sorry about your headache, what do you think the cause of that is??



tomwilson said:


> hi guys i hadwork this morning and then slimming woerld this evening lost half a pound so thats 1 stone one pound off all together i think


Congratulations Tom - that's brilliant!!!


----------



## ami_j

Eileen , i believe you asked me a question last week that i didnt feel up to answering , might as well now 
last thursday my casey was put to sleep. he was due at the vets on this monday(11th) but last tuesday he was having trouble pooing, when i looked at his bum touching his tail made him cry, wednesday the same with his legs so we got him in for thursday. he cried throughout being touched, very unlike him an the antibiotics hadnt made an impact after 6 weeks so it was time to let him go


----------



## Amalthea

No idea... Seems, to be going now, though (just in time for bed).


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> Eileen , i believe you asked me a question last week that i didnt feel up to answering , might as well now
> last thursday my casey was put to sleep. he was due at the vets on this monday(11th) but last tuesday he was having trouble pooing, when i looked at his bum touching his tail made him cry, wednesday the same with his legs so we got him in for thursday. he cried throughout being touched, very unlike him an the antibiotics hadnt made an impact after 6 weeks so it was time to let him go



We cross posted again..... You gave him the last thing you were able. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Eileen , i believe you asked me a question last week that i didnt feel up to answering , might as well now
> last thursday my casey was put to sleep. he was due at the vets on this monday(11th) but last tuesday he was having trouble pooing, when i looked at his bum touching his tail made him cry, wednesday the same with his legs so we got him in for thursday. he cried throughout being touched, very unlike him an the antibiotics hadnt made an impact after 6 weeks so it was time to let him go


Oh dear, I'm so sorry Jaime - I kind of thought it was either him or Atari that something had happened to.

Such a shame, but it certainly sounds like you did the right thing for him.

RIP Casey. 



Amalthea said:


> No idea... Seems, to be going now, though (just in time for bed).


Glad to hear that!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> We cross posted again..... You gave him the last thing you were able. {{{hugs}}}


aye hun , and he got more decency and love in the end than most his breed atm so thats a small mercy


feorag said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry Jaime - I kind of thought it was either him or Atari that something had happened to.
> 
> Such a shame, but it certainly sounds like you did the right thing for him.
> 
> RIP Casey.
> 
> Glad to hear that!


aye it was the right thing ,its very strange now, 14 years, his bday in june will be hard


----------



## Zoo-Man

Got a nice PM from the person selling that Siamese cat that we were talking about yesterday. Here it is

"just noticed you an your mates slagging my advert off and I think you should maybe find something better to do with your time. Whatever your opinion may be the fact is you dont know me or the circumstances surrounding the sale of the cat so kindly either keep it to PM's or keep your mouth shut."


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jai, you know you did the right think for Casey & I know he will be very grateful you gave him release. ((HUGS))

Had a great day at work again today. We did some feeding, watering & cleaning out of some poultry, reptiles & rodents. Then we went with Caroline, the therapy manager, to CenterParks with some reptiles, amphibians & bugs to do a presentation & talk for some families there. The day ended not so good, as I had forgotten to turn my car headlights off in the morning so the battery was dead when we came to go home. Had to get a jump start off Caroline, so was late getting home. came home & went straight out with Clark & friends to the cinema to see Rio. Its an ace film, though being a parrot boff, I had to pick that the parrots in the film were all lacking 1 toe :lol2: I was, however, impressed that the scientific name for Spix Macaw (Cyanopsitta spixii) was used once, although the main characters are referred to as Blue Macaws, not Spix Macaws.


----------



## feorag

Aha! So you're the other "saddo" who got the pm!!! I thought it was Val!!! :lol2:

We don't know the circumstances, because he hasn't told anyone WHY he's selling the cat, but it still doesn't change the fact that he's advertising her as entire cos 4 year old entire Siamese females are worth a lot of money! :whistling2: Presumably a neuter isn't worth anything, otherwise he'd do the right thing and neuter her before moving her on?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aha! So you're the other "saddo" who got the pm!!! I thought it was Val!!! :lol2:
> 
> We don't know the circumstances, because he hasn't told anyone WHY he's selling the cat, but it still doesn't change the fact that he's advertising her as entire cos 4 year old entire Siamese females are worth a lot of money! :whistling2: Presumably a neuter isn't worth anything, otherwise he'd do the right thing and neuter her before moving her on?


Ah, so I wasn't the only one who got it? Aww, I thought I was special! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Nah! You, me and Shell and we've all been reported!! :gasp:

Now we'll really be in trouble!! Not allowed to express an opinion apparently.


----------



## Amalthea

Shame on you... Naughty! *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Nah! You, me and Shell and we've all been reported!! :gasp:
> 
> Now we'll really be in trouble!! Not allowed to express an opinion apparently.


Oh well, I'll say an extra Hail Mary tonight to repent my sins.....


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Shame on you... Naughty! *lol*


Yes, caring about animal welfare isn't allowed if you voice your opinions on an open forum.


Zoo-Man said:


> Oh well, I'll say an extra Hail Mary tonight to repent my sins.....


Let me know if it helps and I'll have a go too! :lol2:

And that's me off to bed now - Goodnight all!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Jai, you know you did the right think for Casey & I know he will be very grateful you gave him release. ((HUGS))
> 
> Had a great day at work again today. We did some feeding, watering & cleaning out of some poultry, reptiles & rodents. Then we went with Caroline, the therapy manager, to CenterParks with some reptiles, amphibians & bugs to do a presentation & talk for some families there. The day ended not so good, as I had forgotten to turn my car headlights off in the morning so the battery was dead when we came to go home. Had to get a jump start off Caroline, so was late getting home. came home & went straight out with Clark & friends to the cinema to see Rio. Its an ace film, though being a parrot boff, I had to pick that the parrots in the film were all lacking 1 toe :lol2: I was, however, impressed that the scientific name for Spix Macaw (Cyanopsitta spixii) was used once, although the main characters are referred to as Blue Macaws, not Spix Macaws.


thanks Col, she offered me the chance to take him back for the weekend with heavy painkillers but that would of been for my benefit not his


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yes, caring about animal welfare isn't allowed if you voice your opinions on an open forum.
> Let me know if it helps and I'll have a go too! :lol2:
> 
> And that's me off to bed now - Goodnight all!


Will do hun, goodnight x


----------



## Shell195

Im a very bad girl, I never commented on the thread but its against forum rules to mention the thread elsewhere:whistling2:

Ive been having Quaker cuddles today, the 3 green ones have all palled up and left Suki the blue one out of the equation:whip: Suki has decided that I am someone to trust and has been making kissing noises at me and rubbing faces with me which gave me confidence to stroke then cuddle, Ive spent more time in the aviary with my new found friend than anywhere else, Im in love:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Eileen , i believe you asked me a question last week that i didnt feel up to answering , might as well now
> last thursday my casey was put to sleep. he was due at the vets on this monday(11th) but last tuesday he was having trouble pooing, when i looked at his bum touching his tail made him cry, wednesday the same with his legs so we got him in for thursday. he cried throughout being touched, very unlike him an the antibiotics hadnt made an impact after 6 weeks so it was time to let him go


 
You did the right thing Jai (((HUGS)))


----------



## Amalthea

Awwwww!!! Poor reject parrot! I do love parrot snuggles, though....... Was snogging one of the 'toos at Viper and Vine last week :flrt: Proper kisses... Tongues and all *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im a very bad girl, I never commented on the thread but its against forum rules to mention the thread elsewhere:whistling2:
> 
> Ive been having Quaker cuddles today, the 3 green ones have all palled up and left Suki the blue one out of the equation:whip: Suki has decided that I am someone to trust and has been making kissing noises at me and rubbing faces with me which gave me confidence to stroke then cuddle, Ive spent more time in the aviary with my new found friend than anywhere else, Im in love:flrt:


Awww :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> Eileen , i believe you asked me a question last week that i didnt feel up to answering , might as well now
> last thursday my casey was put to sleep. he was due at the vets on this monday(11th) but last tuesday he was having trouble pooing, when i looked at his bum touching his tail made him cry, wednesday the same with his legs so we got him in for thursday. he cried throughout being touched, very unlike him an the antibiotics hadnt made an impact after 6 weeks so it was time to let him go


 rip casey

sorry for your loss jai


----------



## catastrophyrat

Originally Posted by *Shell195*  
_I was meant to take Dolly for an x ray today but as she hasnt had any wonky episodes for a while I cancelled it and low and behold she has been worse today than ever before and at some point she had what Steve described as a fit :sad:_
_Ive booked her for an x ray tomorrow after the vet has seen her at 9.50, Im very worried about the outcome of her problem :sad:_


Shell -some times Cerebellar Hypoplasia animals can have seizures -they normally only treat them if it becomes too severe .
hope the vet trip goes well for you both


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


ami_j said:


> thanks Col, she offered me the chance to take him back for the weekend with heavy painkillers but that would of been for my benefit not his


That's exactly the point Jaime - I know the temptation to bring him home and have him for a few more days would have been incredibly tempting, but imao you did exactly the right thing - for him and he was what mattered to you! :sad: 


Amalthea said:


> Awwwww!!! Poor reject parrot! I do love parrot snuggles, though....... Was snogging one of the 'toos at Viper and Vine last week :flrt: Proper kisses... Tongues and all *lol*


:gasp: :lol2:

Well I'm off child minding today and finally a day at home tomorrow - although I'm meeting an old workmate for lunch, but she's still working so only gets an hour, so I won't be tempted to stay out for long. Still got loads of catching up to do.

The cat show I help to organise is next month and the schedules came out last month so the entries are tricking in and I've a few to check. The entries close on Monday and it's the following week when they'll come in bulk and of course I've got Elise staying and 4 days out with The Sanctuary, so it's not like I've got loads of time to sit in the house and check and enter them all, so I need to be right on top of the ones I've got by the weekend.


----------



## catastrophyrat

meant to post this -getting senile :whistling2:
Boris luvs his catnip chick -tis all soggy now








that's one of my Macaws spare feathers -he likes those too 
CLICK to play


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> meant to post this -getting senile :whistling2:
> Boris luvs his catnip chick -tis all soggy now image
> that's one of my Macaws spare feathers -he likes those too
> CLICK to play
> [URL="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff196/catastrophyrat/th_DSCF3486.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
Boris is a very handsome boy:flrt:

Dolly is now at the vets and is having a skull and neck x ray, bile salt bloods done and having her ears checked deep inside.
If these show nothing then she will be screened for SM by a specialist vet in the near future, my vet said he will give me something for her wonkiness as its affecting her daily life, she gets a head tilt that turns her head sidewards so she can only see the ceiling or the floor


----------



## feorag

Aw poor Dolly

And lovely Boris!! All my Somalis *adore *catnip - they get it from their mother/grandmother :lol2:

ETA: forgot to add have you looked at that "Oh WOW" thread? It's worth a look! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Boris is so cute! I love watching old'uns play!

I've got everything crossed for Dolly, Shell!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ami_j

poor pup ,shell you must be beside yourself with worry *hug*


----------



## feorag

Hi, having a quick catch up at work and wondering if there's any news about Dolly yet??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hi, having a quick catch up at work and wondering if there's any news about Dolly yet??


 

Not yet, Ive got to ring at 3.00...I hate waiting


----------



## feorag

I know how you feel! :sad: I'll check again later whenget back from collecting Eve at school at 3:15


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know how you feel! :sad: I'll check again later whenget back from collecting Eve at school at 3:15


 
As soon as I hear anything I will post here


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say this morning ......................

I've finished! :2thumb: Yey!!!

Finally finished my dog jumper order and here they all are, only made 1 of the large size, cos not sure how popular this will be on a large dog and a couple of 'samples' using different shades of wool on the bottom right.


----------



## Nix

Cute but no, can't really see our doberman in one tbh!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Forgot to say this morning ......................
> 
> I've finished! :2thumb: Yey!!!
> 
> Finally finished my dog jumper order and here they all are, only made 1 of the large size, cos not sure how popular this will be on a large dog and a couple of 'samples' using different shades of wool on the bottom right.
> 
> image


 

I bet you have been going to sleep counting dog jumpers:lol2:
At least they are all finished now and they look great:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

They look brilliant, Eileen!!

Came on to see if there's any news...


----------



## Shell195

The vets said "please ring back in an hour":bash:


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Cute but no, can't really see our doberman in one tbh!


Neither can I which was why I queried whether she really wanted 3 made, I think they're too 'feminine' and fussy for a big bitch, personally.



Shell195 said:


> The vets said "please ring back in an hour":bash:


Bloody vets! :bash: Don't they know they have a queue of people here waiting for news? :bash:


----------



## Shell195

The vets say I can collect her just after 5 but had no news to tell me, Im gonna nag when I go to pick her up as sadly Iain(vet) has absent minded professor syndrome :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

We'll all be thinking about you and Dolly at 5, I'm sure


----------



## feorag

Fingers crossed then. I won't be home until after 6:00, but I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Shell195

Picked little Dolly up. The vet showed us her skull x rays and he pointed out a part of her skull that leads to her spine that is very narrow and he believes its pressing on her spinal cord. Hes given me Frusemide for her to try and remove some fluid and Ive to ring tomorrow afternoon for blood results. He also has other drugs in mind for her but not until hes got her blood results through. Shes still very sleepy but has wolfed a small amount of chicken.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, at least there's options.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Picked little Dolly up. The vet showed us her skull x rays and he pointed out a part of her skull that leads to her spine that is very narrow and he believes its pressing on her spinal cord. Hes given me Frusemide for her to try and remove some fluid and Ive to ring tomorrow afternoon for blood results. He also has other drugs in mind for her but not until hes got her blood results through. Shes still very sleepy but has wolfed a small amount of chicken.


Aww bless her! At least the vet sounds optimistic.


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Picked little Dolly up. The vet showed us her skull x rays and he pointed out a part of her skull that leads to her spine that is very narrow and he believes its pressing on her spinal cord. Hes given me Frusemide for her to try and remove some fluid and Ive to ring tomorrow afternoon for blood results. He also has other drugs in mind for her but not until hes got her blood results through. Shes still very sleepy but has wolfed a small amount of chicken.


It could of been worse news! At least he has a treatment plan and hopefully little Dolly will be causing you headache soon!!:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Shes had more chicken and a wee and is now fast asleep again, I think I may join her as its been a worrying day


----------



## feorag

That' a bit more heartening than it might have been Shell! :2thumb:

Glad to hear she's none the worse for the experience too!


----------



## tomwilson

glad the vet has a plan for dolly shell hopfully she'll show an improvement with treatment

took these photos at christmas but forgot to up load them, oscar in his rightfull place at the head of the table


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just had to mop the living room floor as Joe had peed again. Over the last couple of weeks, he has had an accident in the house at least once every other day. He is about 16 years old, so Im guessing its his age & muscle control weakening, but I'll mention it to the vet when he goes for his booster in a couple of weeks. He's fine in every other respect, bar his cataracts & bad deafness.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Just had to mop the living room floor as Joe had peed again. Over the last couple of weeks, he has had an accident in the house at least once every other day. He is about 16 years old, so Im guessing its his age & muscle control weakening, but I'll mention it to the vet when he goes for his booster in a couple of weeks. He's fine in every other respect, bar his cataracts & bad deafness.


poor joe


----------



## Shell195

Poor Joe, hopefully the vet can give him something to tighten the muscles but at his age it could well be senility.
Did you know it is the end of day 5 of me stopping smoking:gasp: It hasnt bothered me at all:no1: Patches are amazing


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! Well done, Shell!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Poor Joe, hopefully the vet can give him something to tighten the muscles but at his age it could well be senility.
> Did you know it is the end of day 5 of me stopping smoking:gasp: It hasnt bothered me at all:no1: Patches are amazing


I am quite sure he is starting to go senile Shell, as he whines a lot, will often bang into things, & licks things a lot, especially the settee. 

Well done on not having one of those dirty **** in 5 days hun! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I am quite sure he is starting to go senile Shell, as he whines a lot, will often bang into things, & licks things a lot, especially the settee.
> 
> Well done on not having one of those dirty **** in 5 days hun! :2thumb:


 
My 7 year old cavalier licks everything from walls to floors, even the metal stand I use for feeding my 3 legged dog from, hes not senile though just stupid:lol2:
I dont feel like a smoker anymore:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> My 7 year old cavalier licks everything from walls to floors, even the metal stand I use for feeding my 3 legged dog from, hes not senile though just stupid:lol2:
> I dont feel like a smoker anymore:lol2:


Is there anything I can do to 'help' Joe & his senility?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Is there anything I can do to 'help' Joe & his senility?


 
I think there is medication that may help but not sure what its called:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Chris has just rang me to tell me about the invasion of false widow spiders in the cave system at the centre, a few kids have been bitten(Not poisonous but still painful):gasp: He also saw an albatross today


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> took these photos at christmas but forgot to up load them, oscar in his rightfull place at the head of the table
> image
> image


Great photos Tom



Zoo-Man said:


> Just had to mop the living room floor as Joe had peed again. Over the last couple of weeks, he has had an accident in the house at least once every other day. He is about 16 years old, so Im guessing its his age & muscle control weakening, but I'll mention it to the vet when he goes for his booster in a couple of weeks. He's fine in every other respect, bar his cataracts & bad deafness.


Oh dear, poor Joe - I hope the vet can give him something to help. It must be quite distressing for him too, unless of course it is a bit of senility creeping in and he doesn't know he's done it??



Shell195 said:


> Did you know it is the end of day 5 of me stopping smoking:gasp: It hasnt bothered me at all:no1: Patches are amazing


I didn't know you'd stopped! That's great, congratulation on 5 smoke-free days .



Shell195 said:


> Chris has just rang me to tell me about the invasion of false widow spiders in the cave system at the centre, a few kids have been bitten(Not poisonous but still painful):gasp: He also saw an albatross today


Where is she Shell? I seem to remember saying where he was going after the Isle of Wight, but can't remember! :blush:

Linden (who had Charlie) has recently come back from a 3 weeks trip to Peru, the Falklands, Argentina all of that area and she said the Albatrosses were quite unbelievable size-wise!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I think there is medication that may help but not sure what its called:blush:


Anipryl? I just googled senility in dogs & most of the symptoms that were described, Joe has! When I read up about the Anipryl, the possible side effects sounded worse than the senility! He's currently whining & licking the back cushion of the settee. Im starting to worry even more now!



Shell195 said:


> Chris has just rang me to tell me about the invasion of false widow spiders in the cave system at the centre, a few kids have been bitten(Not poisonous but still painful):gasp: He also saw an albatross today


My friend had false widow spiders escape in his house, & he was finding them for weeks afterwards. Wow, lucky Chris seeing an albatross. Amazing birds!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Anipryl? I just googled senility in dogs & most of the symptoms that were described, Joe has! When I read up about the Anipryl, the possible side effects sounded worse than the senility! He's currently whining & licking the back cushion of the settee. Im starting to worry even more now!
> 
> 
> 
> My friend had false widow spiders escape in his house, & he was finding them for weeks afterwards. Wow, lucky Chris seeing an albatross. Amazing birds!


 

TBH I wouldnt worry about Joes odd ways, hes a very old man so its acceptable:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> TBH I wouldnt worry about Joes odd ways, hes a very old man so its acceptable:flrt:


I may get some puppy pads for his inappropriate toileting, see if he uses them.


----------



## Amalthea

Good morning, everybody!

How's Dolly this morning, Shell? How's Joe, Col?

I'm at work all day today and then we've got a house warming party for the girlfriend of one of the girls at work tonight (basically, an excuse to get together and have a "quiet" night in).


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive been awake since about 6.30:gasp: Its all Dolly`s fault as she wanted to play:lol2: Shes started her diuretics today so I can look forward to even more puddles:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Fun day ahead for you Shell - on the other side of the coin I hope the puppy pads work for Joe, Colin.

I'm meeting an old work friend for lunch today and walking the dog, other than that I've got a whole day in to myself! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Ive been awake since about 6.30:gasp: Its all Dolly`s fault as she wanted to play:lol2: Shes started her diuretics today so I can look forward to even more puddles:lol2:


lol not long after i went to bed :lol2: and i hope she shows improvement soon


----------



## catastrophyrat

Zoo-Man said:


> I may get some puppy pads for his inappropriate toileting, see if he uses them.


I use them all the time -(not me :lol2 for Boris my disabled cat -he can't use a tray and with my 2 elderly dogs -what breed is he ?
y 15yer old Yorkie has been incontinent since a pup and for her I use a doggy diaper (denim one ) which i fill with tesco value incontinence pads -works a treat -you can now get purpose made dog nappies but works out cheaper my way


----------



## sammy1969

Hi all just when i think things cant get worse they do, currently have no lappy thanx to it being hacked so using Glyn's quickly to post this message. Have had three weeks of total hell think some people want sectioning for the worlds benefit, let alone mine. I have had threats on my doorstep, windows put through,one viv destroyed by rocks that came through thankfully lizard was ok, lappy hacked and an attempt to split Glyn and I up all of which have nearly sent me over the edge but not quite.Makes me wonder if ppl have nothing better to do with their time. Well hopefully i will be back in May once i have found the £300 to repair my lappy, if i havent commited murder by then. Hope everyone is ok and having a better time of things than I am speak to you all soon i hope


----------



## feorag

Bloody Hell Sammy - can't you move house???


----------



## Shell195

Sammy thats awful, isnt it time they rehoused you?


----------



## Zoo-Man

catastrophyrat said:


> I use them all the time -(not me :lol2 for Boris my disabled cat -he can't use a tray and with my 2 elderly dogs -what breed is he ?
> y 15yer old Yorkie has been incontinent since a pup and for her I use a doggy diaper (denim one ) which i fill with tesco value incontinence pads -works a treat -you can now get purpose made dog nappies but works out cheaper my way


Joe is a Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi all just when i think things cant get worse they do, currently have no lappy thanx to it being hacked so using Glyn's quickly to post this message. Have had three weeks of total hell think some people want sectioning for the worlds benefit, let alone mine. I have had threats on my doorstep, windows put through,one viv destroyed by rocks that came through thankfully lizard was ok, lappy hacked and an attempt to split Glyn and I up all of which have nearly sent me over the edge but not quite.Makes me wonder if ppl have nothing better to do with their time. Well hopefully i will be back in May once i have found the £300 to repair my lappy, if i havent commited murder by then. Hope everyone is ok and having a better time of things than I am speak to you all soon i hope


Jesus Sammy! Sounds like a real nightmare, hope things get sorted out ASAP, & these cretins wake up, open their eyes & get a life! Either that or take a long walk off a short pier! ((HUGS))


----------



## Zoo-Man

We had to take Clio to the vets tonight! She has been sneezing much of the day, & when we saw her sat in her bed breathing open mouthed, almost gasping, we took her straight to the vets. It seems she has caught something from her brother Zander, so she was given a long-acting anti-biotic injection & an anti-inflammatory injection. So thats both cats poorly now! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Hi Col, where is everybody tonight:gasp: ( I know Jen is at a party)
Dolly had her first Frusemide tablet(half) this morning and Im glad to report that an hour after her having it her head tilt has gone and shes had no funny turns:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hi Col, where is everybody tonight:gasp: ( I know Jen is at a party)
> Dolly had her first Frusemide tablet(half) this morning and Im glad to report that an hour after her having it her head tilt has gone and shes had no funny turns:no1:


Good news about Dolly & her non-reaction to medication. Bloody pets & the worry they cause us eh? :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hi Col, where is everybody tonight:gasp: ( I know Jen is at a party)
> Dolly had her first Frusemide tablet(half) this morning and Im glad to report that an hour after her having it her head tilt has gone and shes had no funny turns:no1:


:no1: good news


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> We had to take Clio to the vets tonight! She has been sneezing much of the day, & when we saw her sat in her bed breathing open mouthed, almost gasping, we took her straight to the vets. It seems she has caught something from her brother Zander, so she was given a long-acting anti-biotic injection & an anti-inflammatory injection. So thats both cats poorly now! :devil:


Oh dear, that's a bugger Colin! These bloody Siamese can't bear to be the centre of attention! :lol2:

Not surprising though that she's come down with the same thing - hope they're better soon.



Shell195 said:


> Hi Col, where is everybody tonight:gasp: ( I know Jen is at a party)
> Dolly had her first Frusemide tablet(half) this morning and Im glad to report that an hour after her having it her head tilt has gone and shes had no funny turns:no1:


That's excellent news Shell! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Good news about Dolly & her non-reaction to medication. Bloody pets & the worry they cause us eh? :devil:


Too bloody true!!!

I came on earlier, but no-one had posted and had nothing really to say, so I've been playing Zuma and got too engrossed!!

Now I'm off to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh dear, that's a bugger Colin! These bloody Siamese can't bear to be the centre of attention! :lol2:


Tell me about it! :lol2:

Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

im obsessed with a band :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We had to take Clio to the vets tonight! She has been sneezing much of the day, & when we saw her sat in her bed breathing open mouthed, almost gasping, we took her straight to the vets. It seems she has caught something from her brother Zander, so she was given a long-acting anti-biotic injection & an anti-inflammatory injection. So thats both cats poorly now! :devil:


 


I missed this:bash: Poor Cleo, Im sure they will both be better soon.

Im off to bed now so goodnight xx


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> We had to take Clio to the vets tonight! She has been sneezing much of the day, & when we saw her sat in her bed breathing open mouthed, almost gasping, we took her straight to the vets. It seems she has caught something from her brother Zander, so she was given a long-acting anti-biotic injection & an anti-inflammatory injection. So thats both cats poorly now! :devil:


hugs for both cats...poor things  hope they get better soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I missed this:bash: Poor Cleo, Im sure they will both be better soon.
> 
> Im off to bed now so goodnight xx





ami_j said:


> hugs for both cats...poor things  hope they get better soon


Thanks guys, Im sure they'll be back to creating mischief again very soon!

Goodnight Shell x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another large puddle of pee just cleaned up! Joe got down off the settee & crouched down to pee, right in front of me, only stopping when I tapped his bum. He looked at me puzzled. I will have to get some puppy pads in the morning, as this is really getting to me now.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Another large puddle of pee just cleaned up! Joe got down off the settee & crouched down to pee, right in front of me, only stopping when I tapped his bum. He looked at me puzzled. I will have to get some puppy pads in the morning, as this is really getting to me now.


you having him to the vet col? please forgive me for saying but this sounds horribly familiar , is he struggling or dribbling?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you having him to the vet col? please forgive me for saying but this sounds horribly familiar , is he struggling or dribbling?


I think I'm going to take him to the vets for a check-up, & a talk about what, if anything, can be done for him. He isn't dribbling, but he does make a mess straight after drinking, with water all over the floor around the water bowl. He is walking fine.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I think I'm going to take him to the vets for a check-up, & a talk about what, if anything, can be done for him. He isn't dribbling, but he does make a mess straight after drinking, with water all over the floor around the water bowl. He is walking fine.


bless him , he might of picked a lil infection up along with his age, will be thinking of him x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> bless him , he might of picked a lil infection up along with his age, will be thinking of him x


Thanks hun x


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Dolly let me sleep in until 8:lol2:
Chris managed to stand in a pothole yesterday and hurt his ankle, hes now at A&E with a suspected fracture:bash:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. My goodness I couldn't believe it when I clicked User CP and only one thread came up!! :gasp: The last few mornings there's been about 6 or 8 of them!


Shell195 said:


> Morning, Dolly let me sleep in until 8:lol2:
> Chris managed to stand in a pothole yesterday and hurt his ankle, hes now at A&E with a suspected fracture:bash:


Good little Dolly, but dare I say that's no big surprise with your Chris??? :whistling2:

Colin it should be very easy for you to get a sample of Joe's wee under the circumstances, so it might be an idea to take a sample along just in case it _might_ be an infection.

I hope it is something as simple as that. Maybe all the upheavel of the last few weeks might have stressed him out too, like the cats, and the consequences are just beginning to show???

They have all been through a terrible time and no-one to be able to explain what was happening to them?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning allGood little Dolly, *but dare I say that's no big surprise with your Chris???* :whistling2:
> 
> Colin it should be very easy for you to get a sample of Joe's wee under the circumstances, so it might be an idea to take a sample along just in case it _might_ be an infection.
> 
> I hope it is something as simple as that. Maybe all the upheavel of the last few weeks might have stressed him out too, like the cats, and the consequences are just beginning to show???
> 
> They have all been through a terrible time and no-one to be able to explain what was happening to them?


Im surprised I havent been summoned to the Island:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Well there's always a first time!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Well there's always a first time!!! :whistling2:


 
Im still waiting to hear what the hospital say but hes not answering his phone:devil:



ETA Hes fractured his ankle in 2 places 
:roll:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG foot down a pothole and 2 fractures!! :gasp:

How's that going to affect the rest of his time there, cos he'll be very restricted on what he can do in an adventurous way!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: OMG foot down a pothole and 2 fractures!! :gasp:
> 
> How's that going to affect the rest of his time there, cos he'll be very restricted on what he can do in an adventurous way!


Chris was playing volley ball at the time so not sure why they had a pot hole on the court
He will be given supervisory and sitting down duties to give it time to heal, hes off until Tuesday afternoon so he can rest it.


----------



## feorag

Well if they organised a game of volley ball on a court with a pothole in it, then they can hardly blame him for what happened.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well if they organised a game of volley ball on a court with a pothole in it, then they can hardly blame him for what happened.


 
I have a feeling this wasnt done on a proper court but will know more later when he rings for sympathy:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* That boy sure is accident prone!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *lol* That boy sure is accident prone!!!


 
*nods*

I got Dolly`s blood test results today(not from my own vet I may add as hes not on this weekend:bash They show highs and lows of certain things but at the end of the results it says these are all normal for a growing puppy and the tests should be repeated when shes an adult:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, THAT's helpful....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, THAT's helpful....


 
I know:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

How freaking quiet is it in here today?!? Am heading to bed in a bit.......


----------



## Zoo-Man

Took Joe to the vets this afternoon to discuss his behaviour changes. The vet agrees that it does sound like senility, & he has given him a course of a tablet called Vivitonin, which is supposed to increase blood flow to the brain. He has 2 weeks supply, so we will see if they have any effect on him, & if it helps him, he can stay on them for life.


----------



## Amalthea

Everything crossed it helps


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Took Joe to the vets this afternoon to discuss his behaviour changes. The vet agrees that it does sound like senility, & he has given him a course of a tablet called Vivitonin, which is supposed to increase blood flow to the brain. He has 2 weeks supply, so we will see if they have any effect on him, & if it helps him, he can stay on them for life.


 
Vivitonin is good stuff, hopefully it will help Joe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Everything crossed it helps





Shell195 said:


> Vivitonin is good stuff, hopefully it will help Joe


Thanks girls, I hope it helps him too. My mum thought i wouldn't be coming back from the vets with Joe. :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I got Dolly`s blood test results today(not from my own vet I may add as hes not on this weekend:bash They show highs and lows of certain things but at the end of the results it says these are all normal for a growing puppy and the tests should be repeated when shes an adult:whip:





Amalthea said:


> Well, THAT's helpful....


Just what I thought Jen!! :2thumb: No help at all really is it?

Colin, hope the Vivitonin works, but at least the vet didn't think he was ready to go yet, so things look hopeful.

It's been really quiet on here all day, I've been popping up and downstairs all day to see what's going on and there's been nothing!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Just what I thought Jen!! :2thumb: No help at all really is it?
> 
> Colin, hope the Vivitonin works, but at least the vet didn't think he was ready to go yet, so things look hopeful.
> 
> It's been really quiet on here all day, I've been popping up and downstairs all day to see what's going on and there's been nothing!


Yes hun, I was very pleased that the vet sounded hopeful for Joe & only had positive things to say about the Vivitonin


----------



## feorag

Well fingers and everything else crossed that it works for him!

And now I'm off to bed!! Goodnight Colin and whoever is left!


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen, Im going shortly too


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well fingers and everything else crossed that it works for him!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed!! Goodnight Colin and whoever is left!


Goodnight Eileen x


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I was awake before Dolly today:lol2:Its a beautiful day so lots of washing to be done and hung out:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning. It's a beautiful day here today and I'd love to just sit and chill in the garden but too much to do.

Ratty total clean out and disinfect day, need to bake some millionaire's shortbread for our coffee morning, cos that'll keep fine until Wednesday, whereas can't do the cakes until Tuesday. All my show entries to check, number and put on the computer, so a busy day looms.


----------



## tomwilson

afternoon everyone i've been busy


----------



## feorag

I'm assuming that's the start of the painting Tom??


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I'm assuming that's the start of the painting Tom??


 not even that far eileen, thats them fully put together though the green is the bits i sculpted myself


----------



## feorag

Ah!! I see!! You buy them in kit form and build them first? I assumed you bought them as figures and then painted and 'adorned' them yourself.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hello guys, sorry not been on the thread in afew days, I hope you are all well, the parents have asked me to come on and ask something in regards to JD,
he has been fed one of those treat sticks which we know are not known good for pups by our neighbor while we were
making a brew, , he pretty much munched it before we relised what it was and found this out after, 
he is barking, growling, he niped my foot, and also bit dad's arm? and it was pretty a hard nip a bite if you like?
he is just barking all the time and growling.

any ideas on what to suggest? 
he has only ended up like this after that treat, he has learnt where the toilet is etc?

he has been smaked a few times and been shouted at but he just keeps comming back as if he is challanging us or something?


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hello guys, sorry not been on the thread in afew days, I hope you are all well, the parents have asked me to come on and ask something in regards to JD,
> he has been fed one of those treat sticks which we know are not known good for pups by our neighbor while we were
> making a brew, , he pretty much munched it before we relised what it was and found this out after,
> he is barking, growling, he niped my foot, and also bit dad's arm? and it was pretty a hard nip a bite if you like?
> he is just barking all the time and growling.
> 
> any ideas on what to suggest?
> he has only ended up like this after that treat, he has learnt where the toilet is etc?
> 
> he has been smaked a few times and been shouted at but he just keeps comming back as if he is challanging us or something?


 

Are you sure he isnt playing as what you ar describing isnt normal puppy behaviour. I never smack my pups but grab a handful of scruff and give a quick shake with a gruff sharp NO before releasing.
Ive given all my dogs chew sticks as puppies and have never had a problem


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Are you sure he isnt playing as what you ar describing isnt normal puppy behaviour. I never smack my pups but grab a handful of scruff and give a quick shake with a gruff sharp NO before releasing.
> Ive given all my dogs chew sticks as puppies and have never had a problem


hmmmm they said they smaked him in the heart of the moment, we have played with him and he has never acted like this?
will pass that on though.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Ah!! I see!! You buy them in kit form and build them first? I assumed you bought them as figures and then painted and 'adorned' them yourself.


 thats exactly what it is and after you've done that you can play war games with them


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hello guys, sorry not been on the thread in afew days, I hope you are all well, the parents have asked me to come on and ask something in regards to JD,
> he has been fed one of those treat sticks which we know are not known good for pups by our neighbor while we were
> making a brew, , he pretty much munched it before we relised what it was and found this out after,
> he is barking, growling, he niped my foot, and also bit dad's arm? and it was pretty a hard nip a bite if you like?
> he is just barking all the time and growling.
> 
> any ideas on what to suggest?
> he has only ended up like this after that treat, he has learnt where the toilet is etc?
> 
> he has been smaked a few times and been shouted at but he just keeps comming back as if he is challanging us or something?


Mmm, strange behaviour for a puppy. I would personally not smack him, as this could make him worse or may make him fearful. Use your voice in a gruff growly tone, with a firm NO if he steps out of line.


----------



## ami_j

Col ,Neos been at it at least 6 times today , should i take the rope out:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Col ,Neos been at it at least 6 times today , should i take the rope out:lol2:


I wouldn't worry hun, he'll probably just find another target for his affection if you take the rope out. You can try it, but if he starts humping something else, just leave him to his hormones :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I wouldn't worry hun, he'll probably just find another target for his affection if you take the rope out. You can try it, but if he starts humping something else, just leave him to his hormones :lol2:


well it makes the cage look nice , aslong as its not going to cause him issue


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well it makes the cage look nice , aslong as its not going to cause him issue


No, he'll be fine.

Im watching East Is East, classic film, I love it! "Bastard-bitch"! hahaha


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> No, he'll be fine.
> 
> Im watching East Is East, classic film, I love it! "Bastard-bitch"! hahaha


DAMMIT im missing it 
woo plus one its on there
haha i made a vid earlier cos my friend didnt believe he was fapping :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I liked "East is East" too Colin, although I'm not watching it tonight - was watching "Lewis" while finishing off my last few chickens.

I've been knitting chickens which hold a Cadbury's cream/caramel egg as tombola prizes cos we're out 3 times this week fundraising with a tombola and it's so difficult getting prizes in. Anyday Anne is knitting the 'normal' yellow ones, so I thought I'd make some 'funky' ones instead.

What d'ya think??












Today I made a tray of Millionaires Shortbread (or chocolate toffee fingers as I've always called them) my tin is slightly larger than the recipe calls for so I made 1½ times the recipe and there was too much toffee, so I poured what was left into paper bun cases.

I went out to make a cup of tea tonight, picked up one of these bun cases and scraped a lump of toffee off it, went into the utility room fridge got some eggs and then went into the living room to stuff the chickens. Came back into the kitchen and couldn't find where my toffee cake had gone so assumed my greedy bustard of a husband had pinched it, so picked up another one, took a lump out, made the tea, went back into the utility room for more eggs, into the living room to take the photo of the chickens and back into the kitchen for the tea and again couldn't find the half-eaten toffee cake. Well you know who'd pinched it don't you?? :roll:

I could hear Barry was upstairs so realised it wasn't him, walked into the living room and there's Skye chewing away to his heart's content!!! :bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Thanks so much once again guys, mum and dad say thanks too, the only thing they can put it down too is something he ate, he only went like that today, he has calmed down now.

they did get a little worried as we have 2 children in the house too, both adopted and he was trying them too everytime they walked past, in the mean time they were both sent up stairs out the way while he was like that. 


hope you are all well x

loving the chickens eileen  lol


----------



## Shell195

Eileen whats the chance of you selling me and posting a pink fluffy chick before Friday????????? Soph would love one and I can add a cream egg myself:whistling2:


Sounds like Skye has good taste


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks so much once again guys, mum and dad say thanks too, the only thing they can put it down too is something he ate, he only went like that today, he has calmed down now.
> 
> they did get a little worried as we have 2 children in the house too, both adopted and he was trying them too everytime they walked past, in the mean time they were both sent up stairs out the way while he was like that.
> 
> 
> hope you are all well x
> 
> loving the chickens eileen  lol


 

Im glad hes calmed down now : victory: Maybe he got over excited by his treat.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> No, he'll be fine.
> 
> Im watching East Is East, classic film, I love it! "Bastard-bitch"! hahaha


 
I love that film and really want to see the follow on "West is West":2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got this off a friend of mine:



> Jen! You don't no anyone willing to take on a mother cat with 6 unborn kittens do you, there's some tool advertiseing them free to good home 'before they get ripped apart by there 11 MASSIVE dogs' he's in Leeds and would need to collect them! But he wanted £60 but I've got him to let them go for free!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen whats the chance of you selling me and posting a pink fluffy chick before Friday????????? Soph would love one and I can add a cream egg myself:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Sounds like Skye has good taste


No probs Shell - did you want the plain pink one second from the right, or one of the pink/lilac mixy ones?? I've just finished another of the pink ones, only need to sew it up, so will send you the one that's made up, cos I can finish off the other one before Wednesday.



Amalthea said:


> Just got this off a friend of mine:


Your friend is being very polite calling this person a "tool". I know what I'd like to call him, but this isn't 18+ :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I love that film and really want to see the follow on "West is West":2thumb:


Aparently West Is West is crap, so I've been told


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Your friend is being very polite calling this person a "tool". I know what I'd like to call him, but this isn't 18+ :bash:


Me too!! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

My fingers are itching to post in that thread about the pregnant Pit/Staffy...................must....resist..........


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No probs Shell - did you want the *plain pink one second from the right*, or one of the pink/lilac mixy ones?? I've just finished another of the pink ones, only need to sew it up, so will send you the one that's made up, cos I can finish off the other one before Wednesday.
> 
> Your friend is being very polite calling this person a "tool". I know what I'd like to call him, but this isn't 18+ :bash:


 
That one please:notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got this off a friend of mine:


 

Try here Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in West Yorkshire


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> My fingers are itching to post in that thread about the pregnant Pit/Staffy...................must....resist..........


 

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> My fingers are itching to post in that thread about the pregnant Pit/Staffy...................must....resist..........


I saw that and strived to resist too, Colin!


Shell195 said:


> That one please:notworthy:


OK, no problems. If the head will squash a little bit so that I can post it as a large letter, I can get it off to you tomorrow, cos I've got stamps, but if it needs to go package rate it'll be Tuesday.

And that's me off to my bed - busy day tomorrow!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:


Im sure someone will post something very similar to what I want to say! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Hi, haven't been in this thread for a while. Bit of a kitten update really I'm really lucky that they're all going to family and a neighbour! One is my dads + family, one mums cousin, one two doors down and Marley is staying with us. The two going to family have both been living there for a day now, I went and stayed during the day to help them get used to their new mummys and daddies. They're both doing great! And the one two doors down is staying until the end of May as they're going on holiday soon, and he has been going over for a hour every few days to have a bit of play and get used to his new house! He can pop round for his tea some nights when he grows up, hehehee.


----------



## feorag

Oh, I'm certain of that - I'm just waiting!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I saw that and strived to resist too, Colin!
> OK, no problems. If the head will squash a little bit so that I can post it as a large letter, I can get it off to you tomorrow, cos I've got stamps, but if it needs to go package rate it'll be Tuesday.
> 
> And that's me off to my bed - busy day tomorrow!!


Goodnight Eileen x

I really should go to bed, as Im up in 6 hours for work, but Im just not tired!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Hi, haven't been in this thread for a while. Bit of a kitten update really I'm really lucky that they're all going to family and a neighbour! One is my dads + family, one mums cousin, one two doors down and Marley is staying with us. The two going to family have both been living there for a day now, I went and stayed during the day to help them get used to their new mummys and daddies. They're both doing great! And the one two doors down is staying until the end of May as they're going on holiday soon, and he has been going over for a hour every few days to have a bit of play and get used to his new house! He can pop round for his tea some nights when he grows up, hehehee.


Im glad all the kittens found great homes with people you know Jake, & that you can still be involved in their lives. :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Im glad all the kittens found great homes with people you know Jake, & that you can still be involved in their lives. :2thumb:


Yeah it's great! Also we've decided with the neighbour that when either one wants to go on holiday, we/they will catsit! Great idea!:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Try here Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in West Yorkshire



Passed it on :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Posted in the pregnant dog thread.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Right, I best be off to bed I suppose. Goodnight all x


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Right, I best be off to bed I suppose. Goodnight all x


 

Night Col x

Jake great news about the kittens:flrt:

Jen I couldnt have put it better myself:2thumb:

Night all bedtime for me too x


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I think I'm off, too. Knackered. Didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## feorag

Morning all - early start for me as a lot of organising to do before I leave at 11:00. Quite looking forward to a different kind of day talking to children about pets instead of wildlife.


----------



## Amalthea

Spent the morning snuggled up in bed with the mutt watching Eclipse (and then the special features, too).... Now I'm gonna take a bath. Got some baking to do (I've been asked to make my peanutbutter cookie cake for tonight's unit meeting), then I've got to make dinner (sweet chilli chicken), and get ready for the meeting.


----------



## Shell195

Im off to wash my hair in a min as when I had it done at the hairdressers she used some horrid product thats made it feel dirty:bash:
Im off to the sanctuary at 2.30 and have been out shopping all morning so not had time for much else


----------



## _jake_

Well I woke up at 9.00. Went back to sleep. Got up. Vacuumed. Computer and now off to watch Helicopter Heroes.


----------



## Charlibob

Jiminy has started chewing things, like the metal poles on some shelves in the bedroom! Do you think he could still be teething (he's 10 months old)?? 

I can't see anything wrong with his teeth, they're all White and healthy looking but I don't get a very good look as he bites me! In a playful way but those fangs are really sharp!!

I'm thinking of taking him to the vets to have his teeth checked, would you??


----------



## feorag

He could still be teething Charli and that could be the cause of him chewing inappropriate things - maybe try to direct him towards appropriate things, like chews, bones etc etc?

Had a lovely day at the garden centre, rats and snakes behaved impeccably - well all except Wee Jeemy who wouldn't stay in the bonding pouch and kept climbing up my neck and trying to get down my back! :roll: 

But a good day and a lot of happy children!


----------



## CE1985F

Evening all,

Had abit of a lazy day today! Colin's at work and i haven't done much alday, apart from some washing up.

Should really make a start on colin's tea, but he hasn't text me to say he's set off from Bury yet! So it will be his fault if he gets home and his tea isn't ready!

Colin took some pictures of Indy yesterday, will get him to put them on the Indy thread later.

Hope you all have had good days.


----------



## Shell195

Sounds like you make a great housewife Clark:2thumb:
Im not long in from the sanctuary complete with a blind baby grey squirrel:flrt: The people who brought the squirrel in found him at the bottom of a tree cold and alone, they then tried to put him back in the tree so he fell a second time:bash: It amazes me that when people find a sick, injured or orphan animal they never think to warm it up:bash:
Im going to ring the squirrel ladies to see if they have another the same age. I will post pics later:flrt:


ETA Ive spoken to Lisa and she is coming to pick up the squirrel tomorrow night, she has none in at the minute and jumped at the chance of taking this baby


----------



## Shell195

I only got 2 before Steve stole the camera:bash: The batteries were going flat so they are a bit blurry.
Will get better ones later


----------



## Amalthea

D'awwwwww!!!!!! WANTS!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> D'awwwwww!!!!!! WANTS!!!!


 
I love squirrel feet, they are so strange and cleverly designed:flrt:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> He could still be teething Charli and that could be the cause of him chewing inappropriate things - maybe try to direct him towards appropriate things, like chews, bones etc etc?
> 
> Had a lovely day at the garden centre, rats and snakes behaved impeccably - well all except Wee Jeemy who wouldn't stay in the bonding pouch and kept climbing up my neck and trying to get down my back! :roll:
> 
> But a good day and a lot of happy children!


We've been saying no and getting him down from the shelves and giving him a chew, but we don't want him to learn that chewing the poles means he gets a chew. I'll get mark to hold him and I'll try to have good look in his mouth see if I can see any gaps or teeth coming through.


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> We've been saying no and getting him down from the shelves and giving him a chew, but we don't want him to learn that chewing the poles means he gets a chew. I'll get mark to hold him and I'll try to have good look in his mouth see if I can see any gaps or teeth coming through.


 
Maybe get some bitter spray to see if it stops him chewing the poles


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, do you want 6 APDs, from my friend at the llama place in the lakes? They are exchangeable for some pretty fancy mice.can drop them off at yours if you want them?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I love squirrel feet, they are so strange and cleverly designed:flrt:


So do I! :flrt:

And that is one gorgeous little critter there, poor wee soul! :sad:

Shell I posted off the pink chicken to you this morning, so you should get it by Wednesday/Thursday at the latest, but if the post to you is anything to go by it might arrive tomorrow. I squashed his head a little to make him narrower, so when he arrives you'll have to 'round' off his head and squeeze his beak so he looks right!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Had abit of a lazy day today! Colin's at work and i haven't done much alday, apart from some washing up.
> 
> Should really make a start on colin's tea, but he hasn't text me to say he's set off from Bury yet! So it will be his fault if he gets home and his tea isn't ready!
> 
> *Colin took some pictures of Indy yesterday, will get him to put them on the Indy thread later*.
> 
> Hope you all have had good days.


Done!


----------



## feorag

And I've just commented on them! :lol2:

Colin I wish I could take the APDs, cos I'd love them, but really can't take on any more critters. :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> And I've just commented on them! :lol2:
> 
> Colin I wish I could take the APDs, cos I'd love them, but really can't take on any more critters. :sad:


Shame Eileen. I thought of Jen as she already has some (I think).


----------



## feorag

Yes, I'm sure she does and I would love some - just having trouble justifying to Barry that there is a need for more little furry critters!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I do have some, but I'm _TRYING _to be good and not add critters *lol*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So do I! :flrt:
> 
> And that is one gorgeous little critter there, poor wee soul! :sad:
> 
> Shell I posted off the pink chicken to you this morning, so you should get it by Wednesday/Thursday at the latest, but if the post to you is anything to go by it might arrive tomorrow. I squashed his head a little to make him narrower, so when he arrives you'll have to 'round' off his head and squeeze his beak so he looks right!!


 

I think hes about 4 weeks old, I didnt realise they were so slow to open their eyes.
Oooh thanks for the chicken express, let me know how much I owe you. I will remodel its head when it arrives:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen of course you NEED some more APD, perhaps you can also convince Barry that Eileen NEEDS some too:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Put him on, Eileen *lol* I'll tell him how easy they are and so cute  Like mini squizzles... And he likes squizzles!!!

Gary'd kill me if I upgraded yet another cage when I'm supposed to be dwindling down *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Jen of course you NEED some more APD, perhaps you can also convince Barry that Eileen NEEDS some too:whistling2:


What about you Shell, you want some APDs? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> What about you Shell, you want some APDs? :whistling2:


 
When my remaining 3 ratty men go then I will have some but the huge cage they are in takes up so much room

Squirrel feeding time then bed for me, night all xx


----------



## Amalthea

And that is off to bed...... I've got a telephone appt with the doctor tomorrow morning (regarding my metformin that she told me I had to come off while trying to get pregnant..... and I don't think that's right. We shall see what she says) and then work in the afternoon. So best go to bed *lol* Nighty night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight ladies xx


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! Quiet last night!!! Good morning


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Im sat having puppy snuggles:flrt:
Im off to the sanctuary shortly and wont be back until after 6 when the lady is picking the baby squirrel up.


----------



## Amalthea

Puppy snuggles are always good!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Darren Hayes has announced his New Years Eve party he does every two years..... IT'S IN MANCHESTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tickets are £100 each, but it includes a gig and then a party (that he mingles in) til 3am!! Tickets go on sale on Thursday! DARRENDARRENDARRENDARRENDARRENDARREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think hes about 4 weeks old, I didnt realise they were so slow to open their eyes.
> Oooh thanks for the chicken express, let me know how much I owe you. I will remodel its head when it arrives:lol2:


It's actually 28-32 days that their eyes open, they seem to be much later with everything than your standard little furry critter. In fact I think you could add 3-4 weeks onto their development before they will reach the stage that the other little critters are.

No probs about the chicken - you should be able to mold his head, it's only stuffed with the soft shredded rat bedding! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Darren Hayes has announced his New Years Eve party he does every two years..... IT'S IN MANCHESTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tickets are £100 each, but it includes a gig and then a party (that he mingles in) til 3am!! Tickets go on sale on Thursday! DARRENDARRENDARRENDARRENDARRENDARREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Err..................... who's Darren Hayes??? :blush:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> It's actually 28-32 days that their eyes open, they seem to be much later with everything than your standard little furry critter. In fact I think you could add 3-4 weeks onto their development before they will reach the stage that the other little critters are.
> 
> No probs about the chicken - you should be able to mold his head, it's only stuffed with the soft shredded rat bedding! :lol2:
> 
> *Err..................... who's Darren Hayes??? :blush:*


 
I second that!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's actually 28-32 days that their eyes open, they seem to be much later with everything than your standard little furry critter. In fact I think you could add 3-4 weeks onto their development before they will reach the stage that the other little critters are.
> 
> No probs about the chicken - you should be able to mold his head, it's only stuffed with the soft shredded rat bedding! :lol2:
> 
> Err..................... who's Darren Hayes??? :blush:


 
This baby is clambering round when I get him out to feed and has a lot of eye movement but they havent opened yet. Hes very beautiful:flrt:
Time for me to go to the sanctuary see you all later x


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> I second that!


:lol2: Glad I'm not the only ignorant one on this thread Clark!

Shell here's a guide that might help you to age your baby.

*At birth ....... *Blind, toothless, ears closed, hairless. Tactile hairs and white nails present. Toes connected. Weight 10-15 gm. 
*During week 1* *....... *Ear lobes start to project. Lower incisors felt as soft lumps. Pigments appear on back at 5-6 days. 
*At week 1 ....... *Hair develops, and emerges at 8 days. 
*During week 2 ....... *Forefeet toes separate at 8-9 days, followed by hindfeet toes at 11-12 days. Body covered with thin down at 13 days. 
*At week 2 ....... *Lower gums swollen. 
*During week 3* *....... *Tail becomes furred at 16 days. Short and dense body hair at 19 days. 
*At week 3 ....... *Ears fringed with hair. Lower incisors erupt at 20-23 days. 
*During week 4 ....... *Tail becomes brush-shaped by 25 days. Eyelids with slits and lashes well formed. 
*At week 4 ....... *Eyes open at 28-32 days. Claws become fully coloured. Weight 50-60 gm. 
*During week 5 ....... *Ear apertures open, lobes have 3mm tufts at tips. Upper incisors felt as soft lumps by 34 days. 
*During week 6 ....... *Upper incisors erupt at 37-41 days. 
*During week 7 ....... *Begin eating solids at 45 days. Able to climb. Molar teeth felt as lumps below gums. Begin to explore. 
*During weeks 8-10 ....... *Weaning occurs as mother ceases to produce milk. Much exploration. Weight 80-130 gm. 
*At week 10 ....... *First set of ‘milk' teeth almost all present. 
*At 16 weeks ....... *Has moulted into seasonal coat and some milk teeth have been shed. Weight 140-200 gm. ​


----------



## Amalthea

Darren is my favorite artist (and future husband.. shame he's married... And gay *lol* But if I can overlook that little bit of info, it's only fair that he should, too). He was the lead singer for Savage Garden back in the 90s  And his fourth solo album is due out this year.


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!! Still none the wiser!!

I've googled him, of course, and he's not bad looking, but I've never really listened to him or Savage Garden, so as I said I'm none the wiser! :lol2:

Well that's me off to cake bake. Made 2 trays of Millionaire Shortbread, just got to put the choc on the last one, then get it out the tray to make Mars Bar cake in it and then a couple of banana cakes and chocolate cakes, methinks.

Then I've got about 120 cat show entries to check and process and then I'm picking Elise and Darcey up at the airport at tea-time, so a busy day looms - and a busy week following on from it!


----------



## Amalthea

Acouple of his songs... It's his falsetto that does it for me *drools*

YouTube - On The Verge Of Something Wonderful

YouTube - Darren Hayes - Insatiable

And my favorite song of all time (got me through quite a rough patch in my life)... Savage Garden

YouTube - Savage Garden - Crash And Burn


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!! Still none the wiser!!
> 
> I've googled him, of course, and he's not bad looking, but I've never really listened to him or Savage Garden, so as I said I'm none the wiser! :lol2:
> 
> Well that's me off to cake bake. Made 2 trays of Millionaire Shortbread, just got to put the choc on the last one, then get it out the tray to make Mars Bar cake in it and then a couple of banana cakes and chocolate cakes, methinks.
> 
> Then I've got about 120 cat show entries to check and process and then I'm picking Elise and Darcey up at the airport at tea-time, so a busy day looms - and a busy week following on from it!



I am a little bit obsessed with him, if I'm honest.... Seen him LOADS of times now. *tries to think* Think I've seen him 8 times (once as Savage Garden). Sat less than 8 feet away from his husband at a tiny club gig in London and got on stage with him at his Big Night In gig in Manchester. He gave me a hug and I kissed his sweaty cheek! :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> He gave me a hug and I kissed his sweaty cheek! :mf_dribble:


:gasp:  Yuk! :lol2:

I'm off downstairs now to work, but I'll listen to those links when I come back up later to check out what's been going on.


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Best sweaty cheek EVER!!! 

This was mine and Gary's first dance (quite fitting with our story):

YouTube - Savage Garden - I Knew I Loved You


----------



## feorag

Just popping in to say goodnight, cos my delicious granddaughter is here now and so I won't be able to get in the bedroom once she goes to bed!

Prolly not have time to catch up in the morning either, as we'll have to be away by 9:00am for this coffee morning!!

Catch up with you all eventually though!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Just popping in to say goodnight, cos my delicious granddaughter is here now and so I won't be able to get in the bedroom once she goes to bed!
> 
> Prolly not have time to catch up in the morning either, as we'll have to be away by 9:00am for this coffee morning!!
> 
> Catch up with you all eventually though!


 
Have fun and goodnight, dont forget we need updated pics of Darcey:flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Darren is my favorite artist (and future husband.. shame he's married... And gay *lol* But if I can overlook that little bit of info, it's only fair that he should, too). He was the lead singer for Savage Garden back in the 90s  And his fourth solo album is due out this year.


 
I have just googled him! Wow :mf_dribble: I wouldn't say no! (don't let colin hear me say that tho!)


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Amalthea

CE1985F said:


> I have just googled him! Wow :mf_dribble: I wouldn't say no! (don't let colin hear me say that tho!)



Somebody who gets my obsession!!!! :mf_dribble: His falsetto is amazing, though, which really gets me going.

Dolly looks knackered!! :lol2: I love how puppies just fall where they are :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Somebody who gets my obsession!!!! :mf_dribble: His falsetto is amazing, though, which really gets me going.
> 
> Dolly looks knackered!! :lol2: I love how puppies just fall where they are :2thumb:


 

Its very hard work being a puppy:lol2:
I know of Savage garden but not him:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, he was the singer in Savage Garden, so REALLY you know him, too


----------



## Zoo-Man

I still worried about Joe. Tonight he peed all over the settee, he didn't ask to go out, he didn't even bother to get off the settee, he just crouched down & peed. He is still banging into things, & still whining a lot & walking round aimlessly. Does anyone know how long Vivitonin takes effect on a dog?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> image


The best kind of puppies - flat-out ones! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I still worried about Joe. Tonight he peed all over the settee, he didn't ask to go out, he didn't even bother to get off the settee, he just crouched down & peed. He is still banging into things, & still whining a lot & walking round aimlessly. Does anyone know how long Vivitonin takes effect on a dog?


 
Have a read of this <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Have a read of this <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


Mmm, so it seems that the majority of people saw improvement after a few days. I will wait a bit longer to see if there is any change in Joe. Im worried about becoming resentful towards him, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Joe, but I understand what you mean


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Poor Joe, but I understand what you mean


Thanks hun. I know its not his fault & I know he is confused about things, its just upsetting to see him being like this.


----------



## Amalthea

Of course it is {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Morning, Ive been up since 7 as Dennis and Dolly were playing on the bed so thought I may as well get up.
Col I dont think its resentment you feel with old animals its more a frustration and bitterness as there is nothing we can do to help them 
My little Josh is 16 and hes deaf and becoming senile he also now has a short temper 
so I know how you feel


----------



## catastrophyrat

Zoo-Man said:


> I still worried about Joe. Tonight he peed all over the settee, he didn't ask to go out, he didn't even bother to get off the settee, he just crouched down & peed. He is still banging into things, & still whining a lot & walking round aimlessly. Does anyone know how long Vivitonin takes effect on a dog?


 Vivitonin is used with dogs who have had strokes -with his weeing you could try (I think it's called this -my memory is going having left work 3 years ago lol ) Incurin -he may be becoming incontinent and this helps -is his vision OK wondered if he has retinal degredation making him even more confused ?
poor old lad -trouble is we all end up like it in one way or another -my eldest dog is 15 and has been incontinent all her life .


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone!! Well, that was a surprise I haven't been on since mid-evening last night and there were less than 2 pages to read! :gasp:

Had a lovely day out today - didn't paint too many faces :sad: but even a half dozen is better than one. Then Anne, Elise, Darcey and I hit the town and had lunch and a good walk around, followed by coffee and then home and me straight out with the dog.

Now I'm off into the bath to have a good ol' soak!!

Colin, I agree with Jen and Shell that it's very frustrating when things happen to your pet that you can't explain and they can't tell you about how they're feeling. I hope the Vivitonin kicks in soon!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen the chicken arrived this morning , its wonderful:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Morning, Ive been up since 7 as Dennis and Dolly were playing on the bed so thought I may as well get up.
> Col I dont think its resentment you feel with old animals its more a frustration and bitterness as there is nothing we can do to help them
> My little Josh is 16 and hes deaf and becoming senile he also now has a short temper
> so I know how you feel


Another thing I have noticed with Joe is that he is more snappy when feeding, as in he almost attacks the food to get at it. 



catastrophyrat said:


> Vivitonin is used with dogs who have had strokes -with his weeing you could try (I think it's called this -my memory is going having left work 3 years ago lol ) Incurin -he may be becoming incontinent and this helps -is his vision OK wondered if he has retinal degredation making him even more confused ?
> poor old lad -trouble is we all end up like it in one way or another -my eldest dog is 15 and has been incontinent all her life .


He has cataracts in both eyes, & is going deaf too. 



feorag said:


> Colin, I agree with Jen and Shell that it's very frustrating when things happen to your pet that you can't explain and they can't tell you about how they're feeling. I hope the Vivitonin kicks in soon!


So do I Eileen.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Another thing I have noticed with Joe is that he is more snappy when feeding, as in he almost attacks the food to get at it.
> 
> 
> 
> He has cataracts in both eyes, & is going deaf too.
> 
> 
> 
> So do I Eileen.


 
My old man has an obsession with licking the other dogs faces but my grumpy old poodle hates it. When she growls he doesnt hear her so she will then snap if we dont stop him, he retaliates by attacking her and then they fight:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> My old man has an obsession with licking the other dogs faces but my grumpy old poodle hates it. When she growls he doesnt hear her so she will then snap if we dont stop him, he retaliates by attacking her and then they fight:bash:


Aww, it must be so confusing for them, poor things! I never thought Joe's behaviour would change this soon, I always thought he'd have a few more years of good health before we started to see signs of his age.


----------



## tomwilson

how is everyone, i've been busy again


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> how is everyone, i've been busy again
> image


Wow, Tom that looks really good if somewhat scary.


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Wow, Tom that looks really good if somewhat scary.


thank you i wanted him to look some what feral, got another 9 with just the face and hair left to paint now, then i can start building the next unit, think i'll try and get a better picture i better lighting tomorrow so the detail is less blurred


----------



## feorag

Morning all!!


Shell195 said:


> Eileen the chicken arrived this morning , its wonderful:flrt:


Excellent!! :2thumb:

Well it's childy minding day today, but of course it's also easter holidays, so a 10:00 am start. I'm a bit cream crackered this morning, cos that's been 4 early morning starts cos I've been so busy, so I could do with 'sleeping my sleep out' and not having to be woken from it. :roll:

Our coffee morning, stalls, face painting, tombola etc yesterday raised £276.15 and the street collection raised £193.36, with one box left to count and then the hall rental (£85) and cost of scones, tea, coffee bought to come off that, but that's certainly better than nothing!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!!Excellent!! :2thumb:
> 
> Well it's childy minding day today, but of course it's also easter holidays, so a 10:00 am start. I'm a bit cream crackered this morning, cos that's been 4 early morning starts cos I've been so busy, so I could do with 'sleeping my sleep out' and not having to be woken from it. :roll:
> 
> *Our coffee morning, stalls, face painting, tombola etc yesterday raised £276.15 and the street collection raised £193.36, with one box left to count and then the hall rental (£85) and cost of scones, tea, coffee bought to come off that, but that's certainly better than nothing!!!*




Sounds good to me:2thumb:
Last night I noticed that one of the pups neckglands was swollen(its enormous) shes not ill or off her food but Im getting it checked by the vet at 4.00 just to be safe.


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! Well done, Eileen!!

That looks great, Tom!!

Poor Dolly 

Today is Darren Tickets day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They go on sale in 40 minutes!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Tickets go on sale in eight minutes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Four minutes


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Last night I noticed that one of the pups neckglands was swollen(its enormous) shes not ill or off her food but Im getting it checked by the vet at 4.00 just to be safe.


Better to be safe than sorry. I hope she's OKI!



Amalthea said:


> Four minutes


So did you get them?


----------



## Amalthea

I am not cut out for buying tickets!!! STRESSFUL!!! The system wasn't working and then it said the card was declined (which could be because the system was acting up), so I called and still declined.... So they have put the tickets on hold for me, so I can find out what the hell is going on!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I am not cut out for buying tickets!!! STRESSFUL!!! The system wasn't working and then it said the card was declined (which could be because the system was acting up), so I called and still declined.... So they have put the tickets on hold for me, so I can find out what the hell is going on!!


 

Oh dear, I hope you sort it out soon


----------



## Amalthea

The lady said that it could be because the bank put the money on reserve to pay for it, even though it didn't work. I just turned on the water works and she's reserved them for 3 weeks while we figure out what the hell is going on. And it's Kate's card, so I can't exactly call the bank. I already had to pretend to be her to Ticketline......


----------



## catastrophyrat

some puss pics
Ice my Siamese rescue madam 








Mushy my now 15 ? or older rescue from my vet job 








Boris in his cube








Froglet my Battersea failed foster with 'uncle' Mushy


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> some puss pics
> Ice my Siamese rescue madam
> image
> Mushy my now 15 ? or older rescue from my vet job
> image
> Boris in his cube
> image
> Froglet my Battersea failed foster with 'uncle' Mushy
> image


 

Beautiful kitties:flrt: Mushy is gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## catastrophyrat

Mushy's exowners tried to say he was an outdoor cat who chased everything and attacked other cats -------wrong -indoor suits him just fine and he adores Boris and Froglet and is a very gentle cat -Ice dislikes him because he ignores her tantrums :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

They are all lovely!!


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> Mushy's exowners tried to say he was an outdoor cat who chased everything and attacked other cats -------wrong -indoor suits him just fine and he adores Boris and Froglet and is a very gentle cat -Ice dislikes him because he ignores her tantrums :lol2:


 
:lol2: Typical siamese. Mushy sounds a sweetie who was misunderstood in his last home


----------



## catastrophyrat

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Typical siamese. Mushy sounds a sweetie who was misunderstood in his last home


he is a big old softy -mind you he's stone deaf too


----------



## Zoo-Man

catastrophyrat said:


> some puss pics
> Ice my Siamese rescue madam
> image
> Mushy my now 15 ? or older rescue from my vet job
> image
> Boris in his cube
> image
> Froglet my Battersea failed foster with 'uncle' Mushy
> image


Aww lovely! Ice is gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Whats the news from the vets Shell?


----------



## feorag

We're fairly new back from the pub and I've finally got the chance to check in - not much happening!! :gasp:

Val, lovely photos of your cats! :2thumb:

Jen, that all sounds very complicated - good job you played the "crying card" :lol: I hope you can get it all sorted out though.

Shell, I'm wondering if you've any news too??


----------



## Shell195

Ooops sorry I forgot I had to update you:blush:
The vet thinks its just a reaction to her starting to teethe but to be sure hes put her on Synulox in case an infection is brewing. Shes not ill and is acting normally but I didnt want to take a chance.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ooops sorry I forgot I had to update you:blush:
> The vet thinks its just a reaction to her starting to teethe but to be sure hes put her on Synulox in case an infection is brewing. Shes not ill and is acting normally but I didnt want to take a chance.


Phew, at least the vet thinks its nothing to worry about hun


----------



## Amalthea

That's good news, Shell!!!

Eileen, it's really irritated me, cuz I don't feel I can get excited that I got the friggin' tickets. Ended up taking a nap this afternoon... That's how excited I was. *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> That's good news, Shell!!!
> 
> Eileen, it's really irritated me, cuz I don't feel I can get excited that I got the friggin' tickets. Ended up taking a nap this afternoon... That's how excited I was. *lol*


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Really not good, though, ya know what I mean, Col?? If everything had gone through as it should've, I'd have been bouncing off the walls all day! But NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Stupid freaking website!


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Shell195 said:


> Ooops sorry I forgot I had to update you:blush:
> The vet thinks its just a reaction to her starting to teethe but to be sure hes put her on Synulox in case an infection is brewing. Shes not ill and is acting normally but I didnt want to take a chance.


I think with 'special' animals like Dolly you really can't afford to take a chance, can you. It's always in the back of your mind that because she is special it could be something serious, whereas with a normal, healthy animal you might observe the problem (if it appears to be a common one) for 24 hour before deciding that a vet visit is necessary.



Amalthea said:


> Eileen, it's really irritated me, cuz I don't feel I can get excited that I got the friggin' tickets. Ended up taking a nap this afternoon... That's how excited I was. *lol*


That's such a shame Jen, I know you well enough now to know that you would have been high as a kite at getting tickets if things had gone properly.

Have you managed to sort anything out yet?

We're off to Gretna in half an hour to meet up with Iain and Shirley and then I get to have a family day with all my family, who live at opposite ends of the island :roll: together and I *love* it!!!

It was Ellie's birthday yesterday and she was so excited on the phone last night, cos she got a camera of her own and she's going to take my photo :gasp: I told her I'd take one of her and Darcey together and she told me that she would have to teach me how to use it first! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww bless little Ellie!!! How cute! 

We probably won't be able to sort it now until after the bank holiday. Kate checked the balance and there was only £3 available, which isn't right. She checked a few days ago and there was £170 available and then put another £120 or something into it. So somehow somwhere things got screwed up. 

I'm at work today... Got my work shorts on  Prolly gonna end up being a bunny today and tomorrow, as well *lol*


----------



## feorag

Oh I see, I hope you can sort it out.

Sounds like you might get some attention at work today???

Elise has just come up to tell me that she was playing with Darcey on the floor and Skye was sitting beside her watching what she was doing. A couple of days ago we were playing a game with her where Elise was making a loud noise and wiggling a toy down from the air to her face, she was jumping a bit at the noise and then bursting into laughter.

So Elise decided she would play the same game, she did it twice and then Skye became so anxious at (presumably) what he perceived as threatening behaviour towards his new baby and he rushed over, lay down beside Darcey, one paw either side of her and gently laid his head on her belly and looked at Elise, as if to say "I don't like you doing that to her".

Elise said that he was incredibly gentle with Darcey, whereas earlier when she called him to sit beside her he did his usual enthusiastic, clumsy rush over, bang into her, roll on his back and squash her routine! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen I hope you get the ticket situation sorted soon. New look did something similar to my eldest son when he was buying his girlfriend a coat, it kepy taking money but then said they were unable to complete the transaction and please try again:bash:

Eileen, sounds like you have a good day planned and Awwwwww at Skye:flrt:

Im off to work later but it wont be a glamour day like Jens:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't end up being a bunny... Will do tomorrow  It was so quiet today, it was stupid!! Home now... Gonna have a little BBQ 

That is so sweet, Eileen!!! Skye is obviously taking his duties seriously! Bless him!


----------



## feorag

I have definitely come to the conclusion that Skye's occasional nips are to do with what he perceives as threatening situations - to me, or Barry! Whenever anyone is in the house and they stand immediately in front of us speaking, he is more likely to nip and I think that's because he sees that as possibly threatening behaviour.

Elise gave me Darcey to hold yesterday afternoon while she demonstrated something that had happened to her (she's very 'visual' when she tells a story, cos she has to go through the actions too :lol: - so much my daughter!!! :lol, then she came to pick up Darcey and obviously loomed over me where I was sitting, to pick her up, and Skye jumped up and went to nip her.

She thinks that he's a dog that has been very unsettled in his previous home/s and is happy here, but anxious when he perceives anything is going to happen to us and feels the need to protect us because he loves us so much and now I'm inclined to agree with her.

She says, having only met him for a week earlier and now since Tuesday that she thinks he's just incredibly anxious to please and not a dangerous dog at all, even though he's nipped her a few times when he's got anxious with something she's been doing. It's always when she's standing up, being loud, which seems to worry him more than when she's sitting down!!


----------



## Amalthea

That would make sense with his breed, too! Good thing Elise understands 

It's like Diesel with a squirt bottle. We understand he gets overly excited with a squirt bottle and will nip, so it's up to us if we play that game. We do put it down if he gets TOO much, but still up to us. But he was outside the other day and one of the bratty neighbor kids went outside and I heard Diesel start what (if you didn't know him) could be thought to be an aggressive bark (it's his "OMG I NEED IT" bark). So I went out to call him in and his head was damp. Looked outside and the brat had a water gun. I asked him if he shot Diesel with it and he said "no". Obviously he did. But the fence between our houses isn't very sturdy, so if Diesel had gotten over there and nipped Lewis, it would have been our fault and his Dad would have gone mental. Lewis has, in the past, done things over the fence just to wind Diesel up, too...... Obviously this was one of those occassions.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I have definitely come to the conclusion that Skye's occasional nips are to do with what he perceives as threatening situations - to me, or Barry! Whenever anyone is in the house and they stand immediately in front of us speaking, he is more likely to nip and I think that's because he sees that as possibly threatening behaviour.
> 
> Elise gave me Darcey to hold yesterday afternoon while she demonstrated something that had happened to her (she's very 'visual' when she tells a story, cos she has to go through the actions too :lol: - so much my daughter!!! :lol, then she came to pick up Darcey and obviously loomed over me where I was sitting, to pick her up, and Skye jumped up and went to nip her.
> 
> She thinks that he's a dog that has been very unsettled in his previous home/s and is happy here, but anxious when he perceives anything is going to happen to us and feels the need to protect us because he loves us so much and now I'm inclined to agree with her.
> 
> She says, having only met him for a week earlier and now since Tuesday that she thinks he's just incredibly anxious to please and not a dangerous dog at all, even though he's nipped her a few times when he's got anxious with something she's been doing. It's always when she's standing up, being loud, which seems to worry him more than when she's sitting down!!


 

It sounds like you are both right about Skye and knowing this should make it easier to divert some situations  Hes certainly a lucky boy to have such a caring and understanding family:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Jennnnnnnnnn we have a thunderstorm:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

We've not had any thunder yet, but we came in just in time for the rain *lol* Hoping for thunder!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We've not had any thunder yet, but we came in just in time for the rain *lol* Hoping for thunder!!!!


 
We have loads of lightening and big bangs its cool:2thumb:
Hopefully it will go in your direction


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!!!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!!!! *fingers crossed*


Storms now over so hopefully its on its way to you:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

All we've had is a bit of rain so far... But before the sun went down, some clouds to the southwest looked a bit angry.


----------



## Amalthea

Just heard a bit of thunder....


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That would make sense with his breed, too! Good thing Elise understands
> 
> It's like Diesel with a squirt bottle. We understand he gets overly excited with a squirt bottle and will nip, so it's up to us if we play that game. We do put it down if he gets TOO much, but still up to us. But he was outside the other day and one of the bratty neighbor kids went outside and I heard Diesel start what (if you didn't know him) could be thought to be an aggressive bark (it's his "OMG I NEED IT" bark). So I went out to call him in and his head was damp. Looked outside and the brat had a water gun. I asked him if he shot Diesel with it and he said "no". Obviously he did. But the fence between our houses isn't very sturdy, so if Diesel had gotten over there and nipped Lewis, it would have been our fault and his Dad would have gone mental. Lewis has, in the past, done things over the fence just to wind Diesel up, too...... Obviously this was one of those occassions.


Take your point Jen and you're right - if his excitement had made him jump the fence or knock it down and he'd jumped up at the boy, he'd have been blamed for it!

We've no sign of thunder over here thankfully!!


----------



## Amalthea

We know Diesel's limitations and what he is capable of, so we do things to curb the undesirable traits.... But this brat teases him if we aren't outside with Diesel. And we can't be with him every moment of every day in case Lewis steps out the door. His older brother, Ryan, is a good kid and will happily play with Diesel (and the mutt is very good with kids), but I really don't like Lewis.


----------



## feorag

Don't think I'd much like him either!!

For some reason my You Tube subscriptions hasn't been working for months, in fact not this year, but it seems to be mended, cos I've just ha an e-mail with a few updates, one of which is the latest Simon's Cat video.

YouTube - Simon's Cat in 'Hop It'

There are also a few which I've missed - liked this one!

YouTube - Simon's Cat in 'Sticky matter'


----------



## Amalthea

I LOVE Simon's Cat!!!! The tape one! BRILLIANT!


----------



## feorag

I know I lol'd at the tape stuck on the end of his tail as he walked off.

On looking at Simon's cat's alone he must have uploaded 5 or 6 videos since I last got an e-mail from You Tube telling me he'd uploade the snow on!!!

Also I subscribe to Elena's Flashman videos and to a few face painters and I haven't had any e-mails for the videos they've uploaded over the last 6 months either! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: @ Simons cat


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Jennnnnnnnnn we have a thunderstorm:no1:


We had one too Shell, & it hasn't stopped raining since!


----------



## Zoo-Man

We've been at a dog show at Chorley all day today. I've never seen so many Pharoah Hounds in one place - gorgeous dogs! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We've been at a dog show at Chorley all day today. I've never seen so many Pharoah Hounds in one place - gorgeous dogs! :flrt:


 
Did you enter Indy?
It only rained for a short while, its stopped now


Bedtime for me, night all x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Did you enter Indy?
> It only rained for a short while, its stopped now


No hun, she's only 5 months old so not old enough to be entered into a show yet. She is making her show debut next month at the Rossendale Open Show, in Bacup. Clark is showing her, & Im showing our friend's Boston Terrier pup, as our friend cant make the show.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


Zoo-Man said:


> We've been at a dog show at Chorley all day today. I've never seen so many Pharoah Hounds in one place - gorgeous dogs! :flrt:


I love Pharoah Hounds too Colin! :flrt: I love hounds in general - it's something to do with the head and expression that just makes my heart tilt - if that makes sense? :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> No hun, she's only 5 months old so not old enough to be entered into a show yet. She is making her show debut next month at the Rossendale Open Show, in Bacup. Clark is showing her, & Im showing our friend's Boston Terrier pup, as our friend cant make the show.


Ooh, I'm excited for you! :jump:

I bet you have a great day, even if Indy doesn't do wonderfully well, you'll still enjoy yourselves (but I hope she does of course!!) :grin1:


----------



## Amalthea

We didn't get much of the storm at all... A bit of rain and a few rumbles, that's it.

Good luck next month with Indy!!  How exciting!!! I do love pharoah hounds! Lovely!

This was posted on the glider forum this morning.... FUMING!

YouTube - Sugar Glider gliding at the Paragliding Park


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> We didn't get much of the storm at all... A bit of rain and a few rumbles, that's it.
> 
> Good luck next month with Indy!!  How exciting!!! I do love pharoah hounds! Lovely!
> 
> This was posted on the glider forum this morning.... FUMING!
> 
> YouTube - Sugar Glider gliding at the Paragliding Park


How can anyone on there defend this, my turtles like water i'm not gonna skim them accross a lake am I:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I truly don't know, Tom. It's disgusting! The poor guy gliders out of instinct to save his life. Not because he's enjoying it.


----------



## feorag

I see he's got 1 like and 11 dislikes (one of which was me!!) :bash:

And I flagged it for abuse too!


----------



## Amalthea

The one "like" was probably himself!


----------



## Amalthea

Am just trying to post a response.....

ETA: Posted.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We didn't get much of the storm at all... A bit of rain and a few rumbles, that's it.
> 
> Good luck next month with Indy!!  How exciting!!! I do love pharoah hounds! Lovely!
> 
> This was posted on the glider forum this morning.... FUMING!
> 
> YouTube - Sugar Glider gliding at the Paragliding Park


 
That is disgusting, how could anybody think what hes doing to the glider is normal:devil: For it to be normal behaviour they would have to launch themselves upwards then glide down and as we all know thats not how gliders work:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed... I said that in my post.


----------



## Shell195

Jen 

Shell Sand and Water Pit | eBay UK

SHELL SAND PIT & PADDLING POOL | eBay UK


----------



## Amalthea

I had that second one in my watching already  Added the first  Thanx!! Kate MAY have found us one for nothing, as well!! WOO! It's one of those ones shaped like a turtle.... Just gotta go pick it up.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyoneI love Pharoah Hounds too Colin! :flrt: I love hounds in general - it's something to do with the head and expression that just makes my heart tilt - if that makes sense? :lol2:
> 
> Ooh, I'm excited for you! :jump:
> 
> I bet you have a great day, even if Indy doesn't do wonderfully well, you'll still enjoy yourselves (but I hope she does of course!!) :grin1:


Yes, Im also a big fan of the sight hounds, I love the graceful sleek look. I think thats why I love Siamese cats.

Thanks hun, Im sure Indy will do us proud, whether she comes home with a rosette or not.



Amalthea said:


> We didn't get much of the storm at all... A bit of rain and a few rumbles, that's it.
> 
> Good luck next month with Indy!!  How exciting!!! I do love pharoah hounds! Lovely!
> 
> This was posted on the glider forum this morning.... FUMING!
> 
> YouTube - Sugar Glider gliding at the Paragliding Park


Thanks Jen.

Poor bloody Glider! They are saying its natural, but its not bloody natural for them to have to glide from such a height & under force! Maybe he should be thrown out of a plane, see how he likes it! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson

happy easter everyone

i just saw a hedgehog on the way back from bens


----------



## Alex

Morning peoples long time no speak


----------



## tomwilson

Alex said:


> Morning peoples long time no speak


 hello dude hows things


----------



## Alex

all good tom how about yourself?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Quick drop in as off to Woodhorn Mining Museum at 10:30 to fundraise for The Sanctuary. Face painting again today, so I hope there are lots of children there to be painted! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I imagine with the weather, there'll be loadsa families out and about today


----------



## tomwilson

i've been out leafleting for bens slimming world group


----------



## Shell195

I really wanted to take some of the mutts swimming but had to much decorating and stuff to do in the house:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Just been out with Diesel... Took him swimming. He was very good, but the f:censor:ing chavs were out in force. I have never felt such instant NEED to hit somebody as just now..... There were two f:censor:ers on one bike, saw them several times. And the last time, they came very close to hitting Diesel. The one riding b:censor:h turned and gave us this smug as f:censor:k look. I literally felt like beating it off his face. My palms are covered in the indents of my own nails.


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> Just been out with Diesel... Took him swimming. He was very good, but the f:censor:ing chavs were out in force. I have never felt such instant NEED to hit somebody as just now..... There were two f:censor:ers on one bike, saw them several times. And the last time, they came very close to hitting Diesel. The one riding b:censor:h turned and gave us this smug as f:censor:k look. I literally felt like beating it off his face. My palms are covered in the indents of my own nails.


it's a gamble every afternoon for us with Ozzy, we have two choices for walks, park or beach which are at the opposite ends of my street beach= staffs, kite surfers, quad bikes. Park= staffs, chavs and general disregard for safety :whip::whip: doesnt help that the poor thing is terrified of everything

oh never posted in here before... Go Cats!! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome to the thread


----------



## ami_j

:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image
> :whistling2:


 

You did it:2thumb:
Hes gorgeous he looks very dobie cross what is he?:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Eeh, Jamie - is that a new pup??? :2thumb:

Well we had a lovely day out and I managed to make almost £50 face painting, which isn't bad considering it was fairly quiet. When it's a beautiful day up hre in the north east most people head for the beach, so coastal attractions lose customers.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> You did it:2thumb:
> Hes gorgeous he looks very dobie cross what is he?:flrt:


doesnt he hehe 
im gonna keep what he is a secret for now let more people guess...he looks nothing like what he is if that makes sense :lol2:


feorag said:


> Eeh, Jamie - is that a new pup??? :2thumb:
> 
> Well we had a lovely day out and I managed to make almost £50 face painting, which isn't bad considering it was fairly quiet. When it's a beautiful day up hre in the north east most people head for the beach, so coastal attractions lose customers.


maybe :lol2: yeah he is , gorgeous isnt he :flrt: ever so good so far, hes only 6 months though so time will tell :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He's gorgeous, Jai!!!!! How big is he? Dachund cross?


----------



## ami_j

more pics


----------



## Shell195

Are you sure his previous owners got his mix right, he doesnt look like either of those breeds:gasp:
My OH says he wants him :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Are you sure his previous owners got his mix right, he doesnt look like either of those breeds:gasp:
> My OH says he wants him :lol2:


lol did you go ad hunting 
haha thats what they say, they had his sister too....lovely couple they were really sad to see him go
and he cant have him mineeeee :lol2: he is SO good


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> *lol did you go ad hunting*
> haha thats what they say, they had his sister too....lovely couple they were really sad to see him go
> and he cant have him mineeeee :lol2: he is SO good


 

Would I do that:whistling2:
Whats his name ?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Would I do that:whistling2:
> Whats his name ?


how else did you find out 
hes called Baxter 
they think some beagle might of slipped in there too...though i think a dobe/rottie got over the fence :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> He's gorgeous, Jai!!!!! How big is he? Dachund cross?


whoops missed this :gasp: the new pics give you a kinda size indication, no dachs afaik
and thanks i thnk hes a stunner :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Ok... I'm too lazy to go ad hunting *lol* What is he??


----------



## Amalthea

Cavalier x jack russel??


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Cavalier x jack russel??


oooo nearly

hes a staffy cross jackrussel :lol2: i think his mum must of swapped her pups though:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hmm... Usually staff REALLY shows through in their crosses........


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Hmm... Usually staff REALLY shows through in their crosses........


thats what i was thinking...theres a slight bit in his face but it doesnt show much at all


----------



## Amalthea

He's a cute Heinz 57, though


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> He's a cute Heinz 57, though


thanks  i love his mini dobieness :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> how else did you find out
> hes called Baxter
> they think some beagle might of slipped in there too...though i think a dobe/rottie got over the fence :lol2:


 

Cool name and Im sure a dobie is in those genes
:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Cool name and Im sure a dobie is in those genes
> :flrt:


he came with the name lol i keep nearly calling him Dexter :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Then rename him Dexter


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Then rename him Dexter


might do...the old owners are staying in touch and idk it doesnt feel right somehow


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Then rename him Dexter


 

I agree:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I like Dexter too! :2thumb: Thing is,though, he's yours now and you have the right to change his name if you want to.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I like Dexter too! :2thumb: Thing is,though, he's yours now and you have the right to change his name if you want to.


aye i know , i just feel bad for them having to give him up , they really found it hard...we will see, just called him bloody dexter without meaning too lol


----------



## CE1985F

Evening,

Today we went to Lytham with Lolly and Indy. They both enjoyed it so much, while on the beach they where running round like whippets! Running in and out of puddles and getting very dirty!

When we got home we had to bath them both. We took a couple of pic's of them both in the bath.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> aye i know , i just feel bad for them having to give him up , they really found it hard...we will see, just called him bloody dexter without meaning too lol


I know what you mean, but the priority is a good home, not the name of the dog.

People have changed the names of cats I bred that I've rehomed for owners and the owners haven't bothered about them changing names, as long as the cats are going to be well cared for and loved.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I know what you mean, but the priority is a good home, not the name of the dog.
> 
> People have changed the names of cats I bred that I've rehomed for owners and the owners haven't bothered about them changing names, as long as the cats are going to be well cared for and loved.


i will ask then lol im prob over thinking it. i do feel so bad for them, its not a choice they made lightly


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> Evening,
> 
> Today we went to Lytham with Lolly and Indy. They both enjoyed it so much, while on the beach they where running round like whippets! Running in and out of puddles and getting very dirty!
> 
> When we got home we had to bath them both. We took a couple of pic's of them both in the bath.


:lol2: mucky pups, still a chihuahua must be fairly easy to wash


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Evening,
> 
> Today we went to Lytham with Lolly and Indy. They both enjoyed it so much, while on the beach they where running round like whippets! Running in and out of puddles and getting very dirty!
> 
> When we got home we had to bath them both. We took a couple of pic's of them both in the bath.


Yes, Clark led us into a bog! The dogs were bounding through the wet like a couple of rabbits, & I started to have trouble with my flip-flops, so in the end I just took them off & walked through the bloody bog! Later, some fat cow walking with her family made a rat remark about the Chis, so my blood immediately boiled & I shouted to them "a rather expensive rat!". Clark told me off for it, but it so gets on my t*ts when a-holes make such comments.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ooo Jai, nice new pup hun! He has a very intelligent looking face!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, Clark led us into a bog! The dogs were bounding through the wet like a couple of rabbits, & I started to have trouble with my flip-flops, so in the end I just took them off & walked through the bloody bog! Later, some fat cow walking with her family made a rat remark about the Chis, so my blood immediately boiled & I shouted to them "a rather expensive rat!". Clark told me off for it, but it so gets on my t*ts when a-holes make such comments.


expensive rat...does this mean Atari is actually a chihuahua :lol2:

and thanks , im totally in love with him :flrt: any more breeds to throw out there that he might have in him?:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> image
> :whistling2:


 awwwwww

we went the beach with ban and his dog, then we went the pub


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> awwwwww
> 
> we went the beach with ban and his dog, then we went the pub


sounds good


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> sounds good


 was a nice evening and i found a large shell to take home


----------



## ukphd

Hi everyone!

I'm back from Indonesia  rather jetlagged but pleased to be back to some nice weather 
How are you all? What's been going on since I left?
Cats seem to be thrilled to have me back - I've been covered in cats since I got back! Ben surprised me by finally making the cats their outdoor activity tower  it's fab and the cats absolutely love it! I'll post some photos later 

Happy Easter to you all

Xx


----------



## feorag

Morning and welcome back Nancy! Did you enjoy your trip?

Kim e-mailed me last night to say she could manage without me today, so I've got the day off!!! Yey!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, Clark led us into a bog! The dogs were bounding through the wet like a couple of rabbits, & I started to have trouble with my flip-flops, so in the end I just took them off & walked through the bloody bog! Later, some fat cow walking with her family made a rat remark about the Chis, so my blood immediately boiled & I shouted to them "a rather expensive rat!". Clark told me off for it, but it so gets on my t*ts when a-holes make such comments.



So it wasn't only us that had to deal with scum on our walk yesterday??

Welcome back, Nancy!!  PICS!!!!


----------



## feorag

Oooh I forgot that!! I was typing one handed with the baby on my arm and it took so long I got fed up and ended the post. Just realised I mean to say I was looking forward to the photographs.


----------



## Shell195

Good afternoon. Glad to see you back Nancy:2thumb:

Eileen lucky you to be off work, I still have to go in:bash:
Yesterdays sun seemed to make all the chavs and similar people come out to play. We had an hour of extreme noise last night as the motorbikes razzed about on the parkland behind our house. The police have a special number but they dont come out until the next day or so, so I see no point in ringing them:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

We have seen police out and about on pedal bikes around the nature trails, but how do they plan on catching chavs on MOTORISED vehicles on a bike?!?


----------



## tomwilson

hi everyone, welcome back nancy

i've finnished my first unit of my new space wolves


----------



## tomwilson

where is everyone? i've never been last off and first on before:gasp: its 7.35


----------



## feorag

I've been sorting out my show entries and entering them all on a database on the computer - and cleaning out my rats - and making the evening meal!

Don't know about anyone else!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I've been sorting out my show entries and entering them all on a database on the computer - and cleaning out my rats - and making the evening meal!
> 
> Don't know about anyone else!


 i was out leafleting again, and wass very surprised not to see the thread in my user cp


----------



## Shell195

Im about but have been busy chatting to Soph, talking on the phone and texting:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

the pups just found a tea bag , brought it in the room and shook it -_-


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> So it wasn't only us that had to deal with scum on our walk yesterday??
> 
> Welcome back, Nancy!!  PICS!!!!


This family weren't even scummy looking Jen, they looked like a fairly sensible older family, but as soon as I heard the rat comment, that was it! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Welcome back Nancy! :welcome:

Tom, you've done a great job on those figurines mate! :2thumb:

Joe has been on the Vivitonin for a week now, & I think he has improved a bit. His peeing in the house has lessened, though he does still whine a lot, lick everything, & wander round aimlessly. He still has another weeks worth of Vivitonin, so hopefully he will improve even more by then.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> the pups just found a tea bag , brought it in the room and shook it -_-


 eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww was it a wet soggy one?


Zoo-Man said:


> Welcome back Nancy! :welcome:
> 
> Tom, you've done a great job on those figurines mate! :2thumb:
> 
> Joe has been on the Vivitonin for a week now, & I think he has improved a bit. His peeing in the house has lessened, though he does still whine a lot, lick everything, & wander round aimlessly. He still has another weeks worth of Vivitonin, so hopefully he will improve even more by then.


cheers collin theres very little that needs doing to them now i want to paint their eyes yellow, (but can't find that colour around, but its somewhere). paint around the out side of the base, and put some snow on the bases too i'll probably use baking powder for that.

great news about joe, hope he improves further this week, but i think he got so old now that he thinks intitled to have you follow him around and mop up after him. lol

oh and hows the new job been going mate


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Welcome back Nancy! :welcome:
> 
> Tom, you've done a great job on those figurines mate! :2thumb:
> 
> Joe has been on the Vivitonin for a week now, & I think he has improved a bit. His peeing in the house has lessened, though he does still whine a lot, lick everything, & wander round aimlessly. He still has another weeks worth of Vivitonin, so hopefully he will improve even more by then.


good news 


tomwilson said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww was it a wet soggy one?
> 
> 
> cheers collin theres very little that needs doing to them now i want to paint their eyes yellow, (but can't find that colour around, but its somewhere). paint around the out side of the base, and put some snow on the bases too i'll probably use baking powder for that.
> 
> great news about joe, hope he improves further this week, but i think he got so old now that he thinks intitled to have you follow him around and mop up after him. lol
> 
> oh and hows the new job been going mate


yup :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww was it a wet soggy one?
> 
> 
> cheers collin theres very little that needs doing to them now i want to paint their eyes yellow, (but can't find that colour around, but its somewhere). paint around the out side of the base, and put some snow on the bases too i'll probably use baking powder for that.
> 
> great news about joe, hope he improves further this week, but i think he got so old now that he thinks intitled to have you follow him around and mop up after him. lol
> 
> oh and hows the new job been going mate


The new job is going great mate. Looks like my hours may well increase soon, which will help a lot money-wise.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> good news
> yup :lol2:


 'shudders':lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> The new job is going great mate. Looks like my hours may well increase soon, which will help a lot money-wise.


 nice one


----------



## ukphd

Morning!

Jetlag got the better of me yesterday so didn't make it back on. It's great to be back and really nice that the weather's been good the last day or so - really helps the jetlag! The trip went well - was mostly sorting out my research permits etc so lots of time in government offices but managed a trip out to my little island to see the monkeys  woohoo!

Here's the new cat activity tower! It's not finished yet - we're going to add some toys, and we need to wrap hemp rope around the legs (if we can find some hemp rope - no where we've tried sells it!). The cats love it and all 3 can enjoy it at the same time which is nice


----------



## Shell195

Morning.
Nancy, loving the cat activity centre. Your oh is very talented:no1:


----------



## feorag

Morning

Colin, that's promising about Joe - fingers crossed he improves a bit more.

Also great news about the job - hope you do get more hours.

Nancy, the tower is excellent and the cats are obviously enjoying it. I can't believe how masculine George is starting to look now - his head is really filling out.

Nancy have you checked on the internet as there are quite a few people selling hemp rope on the internet and ebay.

We've never used hemp rope, as all our roped poles are indoors, so we use sisal rope. I'm not sure how that would fair outside, but what you need to bear in mind is that the thicker the rope the harder it is to shape around a pole, but without a doubt thick rope will last much longer than the thinner ones


----------



## ami_j

Chatham Hemp - £2.50 : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs
would this be any good Nancy?

ahh this puppy is mental :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

How freaking awesome is that cat tower!!!!!!


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Morning.
> Nancy, loving the cat activity centre. Your oh is very talented:no1:


Thanks - he is a clever sausage isn't he  I'd been nagging at him to do it for ages so was such a wonderful surprise to arrive home and find the cats sunning themselves on it 



feorag said:


> Nancy, the tower is excellent and the cats are obviously enjoying it. I can't believe how masculine George is starting to look now - his head is really filling out.
> 
> Nancy have you checked on the internet as there are quite a few people selling hemp rope on the internet and ebay.
> 
> We've never used hemp rope, as all our roped poles are indoors, so we use sisal rope. I'm not sure how that would fair outside, but what you need to bear in mind is that the thicker the rope the harder it is to shape around a pole, but without a doubt thick rope will last much longer than the thinner ones


They love it - can't get them off it now! Even in the thunderstorm they sat there - Maisy took control of the covered platform, leaving Jackson and George on the top getting wet!  :lol2: George is getting big isn't he. He's 6 kg now and I'm hoping he will continue to fill out a bit 

I will definitely check online. Sisal might be worth a try if we can't get hemp, even if we have to replace it more often... 



ami_j said:


> Chatham Hemp - £2.50 : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs
> would this be any good Nancy?
> 
> ahh this puppy is mental :lol2:


ooh that looks awesome! thank you 

What puppy have you got? (sorry if I missed this before I went away - things were a tad hectic back then! ) 



Amalthea said:


> How freaking awesome is that cat tower!!!!!!


he he he - thanks  It's all the OH's work


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Chatham Hemp - £2.50 : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs
> would this be any good Nancy?


The problem with that would be the thickness. Barry said when he used the (I think) 10mm sisal he had to hit it with a hammer to get it around the pole nice and tightly and it needed very long staples to fix into the wood.

So that sort of thickness would be helluva hard to wrap around, but would doubtless last forever! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Steves son used to work at a place that made rope which is where we got ours from, it doesnt look thick on the photo but its really is, it like the stuff for tying up ships:lol2: 









Col I missed that about Joe and Im delighted hes improving for you:2thumb:


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> The problem with that would be the thickness. Barry said when he used the (I think) 10mm sisal he had to hit it with a hammer to get it around the pole nice and tightly and it needed very long staples to fix into the wood.
> 
> So that sort of thickness would be helluva hard to wrap around, but would doubtless last forever! :lol2:


ah ok - yeah good point! I'll let Ben decide as he'll the the one hammering it around the poles!! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Steves son used to work at a place that made rope which is where we got ours from, it doesnt look thick on the photo but its really is, it like the stuff for tying up ships:lol2:
> image


Cool - that is exactly the sort of thing we want - is it hemp?


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> ah ok - yeah good point! I'll let Ben decide as he'll the the one hammering it around the poles!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool - that is exactly the sort of thing we want - is it hemp?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I think so, its a very long time ago now.
> Have a look on here rope, ropes, Cheap rope, discount rope, hemp rope, manilla rope, polyester rope, nylon rope, polypropylene rope, climbing rope, garden rope


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> ukphd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah ok - yeah good point! I'll let Ben decide as he'll the the one hammering it around the poles!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool - that is exactly the sort of thing we want - is it hemp?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I think so, its a very long time ago now.
> Have a look on here rope, ropes, Cheap rope, discount rope, hemp rope, manilla rope, polyester rope, nylon rope, polypropylene rope, climbing rope, garden rope
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks :notworthy:
Click to expand...


----------



## ami_j

hes a jack russel cross staffy pup Nancy though he looks like a dobermann XD got him sunday, after losing my old lad nearly three weeks ago.theres some pics a few pages back
that cat centre is impressive not suprised they love it!


----------



## ditta

hello, my name is ditta and i love cats, and dogs and aminals.....just introducing meself:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

ditta said:


> hello, my name is ditta and i love cats, and dogs and aminals.....just introducing meself:lol2:


 who are you, don't think i've seen you in here before


----------



## feorag

I've never heard of her before either Tom - wonder where she comes from? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hello, my name is ditta and i love cats, and dogs and aminals.....just introducing meself:lol2:


:welcome: to our thread, we are always glad to include newbies:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> I've never heard of her before either Tom - wonder where she comes from? :Na_Na_Na_Na:





Shell195 said:


> :welcome: to our thread, we are always glad to include newbies:whistling2:


 she's gone i think she must have been too scared as she's just a noob

DITTA COME BACK WE MISS YOU!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Morning!
> 
> Jetlag got the better of me yesterday so didn't make it back on. It's great to be back and really nice that the weather's been good the last day or so - really helps the jetlag! The trip went well - was mostly sorting out my research permits etc so lots of time in government offices but managed a trip out to my little island to see the monkeys  woohoo!
> 
> Here's the new cat activity tower! It's not finished yet - we're going to add some toys, and we need to wrap hemp rope around the legs (if we can find some hemp rope - no where we've tried sells it!). The cats love it and all 3 can enjoy it at the same time which is nice
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow Nancy, thats fab! No wonder the cats love it already!


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/683077-insurance-im-getting-headache.html

please help before i lose my mind :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning
> 
> Colin, that's promising about Joe - fingers crossed he improves a bit more.
> 
> Also great news about the job - hope you do get more hours.
> 
> Nancy, the tower is excellent and the cats are obviously enjoying it. I can't believe how masculine George is starting to look now - his head is really filling out.
> 
> Nancy have you checked on the internet as there are quite a few people selling hemp rope on the internet and ebay.
> 
> We've never used hemp rope, as all our roped poles are indoors, so we use sisal rope. I'm not sure how that would fair outside, but what you need to bear in mind is that the thicker the rope the harder it is to shape around a pole, but without a doubt thick rope will last much longer than the thinner ones


Thanks hun, though I've just started a thread about senility in dogs, to see if anyone else has any experience with it. Tonight I looked into Joe's eyes & I got scared that I might not know how far to take things with him, in order to prevent any suffering. It scares me.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, though I've just started a thread about senility in dogs, to see if anyone else has any experience with it. Tonight I looked into Joe's eyes & I got scared that I might not know how far to take things with him, in order to prevent any suffering. It scares me.


you will know Col *hug* i know exactly how you feel and my heart goes out to you


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> hello, my name is ditta and i love cats, and dogs and aminals.....just introducing meself:lol2:


No lesbicans allowed Im afraid! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

It's a massive responsibility, isn't it? When we love them and know they're failing so badly.

I've been to the vets with Hamish this afternoon. He's got exactly the same problem with the same leg that Wee Jeemy had a couple of weeks ago. However, in his case I wasn't sure whether it was damage or old age, cos he was 2 last December, so clocking on a bit.

I've been watching him a lot lately and every now and then he seems to be dragging his back end slightly, so I get him out and look at him and he seems fine and I wonder if I'm imagining it? Today when I saw him do it and got him out he was hobbling. When the vet examined him and kind of drew his hind leg back slightly on the table, he left it there for ages before 'sliding' it back rather than lifting it, if you know what I mean. My old GSD did the same sort of thing when he was old too.

So he's had a 48 hour anti-inflammatory and we'll see what he's like tomorrow - if it's no better then presumably it isn't pain which is making him do it and we can think things through a bit more, so I'm hoping he'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you will know Col *hug* i know exactly how you feel and my heart goes out to you


Thanks hun, that means a lot. I haven't really been mentioning the pts subject to other people when talking about Joe's behaviour, but they all mention it pretty quickly. This leads me to question my judgement. And Im worried that if I went to vets to ask for Joe to be pts, they'd see a dog that seemed ok & wonder about my actions, even though the vets have known me for years.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, that means a lot. I haven't really been mentioning the pts subject to other people when talking about Joe's behaviour, but they all mention it pretty quickly. This leads me to question my judgement. And Im worried that if I went to vets to ask for Joe to be pts, they'd see a dog that seemed ok & wonder about my actions, even though the vets have known me for years.


you really will know when its the right time , casey acted alot like this when he was older, i think some of it was old age though the issues with his prostate did add to his discomfort


----------



## Amalthea

I find older rats (especially males) tends to lose some of the sprightliness in their back end, Eileen..... Doesn't seem to bother them, though.

Had a very busy day!! Been to the wholesalers to get crittery food, then took Kate to pick up her dog from the vets after being spayed, then to the Trafford Center, then Tesco, and now home  Got some whoopsed bargains at tesco, too... Reduced all their easter flowers!! Got several bunches for no more than 50p, so gonna go and sort them out now. And Sean, who's designing and DOING my sugar glider tattoo, showed me the beginnings of it  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Col Ive just replied on your thread.
Jen cool tatt design
Eileen sorry about your ratty man but hopefully its nothing serious


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I find older rats (especially males) tends to lose some of the sprightliness in their back end, Eileen..... Doesn't seem to bother them, though.
> 
> Had a very busy day!! Been to the wholesalers to get crittery food, then took Kate to pick up her dog from the vets after being spayed, then to the Trafford Center, then Tesco, and now home  Got some whoopsed bargains at tesco, too... Reduced all their easter flowers!! Got several bunches for no more than 50p, so gonna go and sort them out now. And Sean, who's designing and DOING my sugar glider tattoo, showed me the beginnings of it  LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> image


Wow hun, that looks amazing!


----------



## Omerov1986

*Does my cat have any Bengal in her?*

I'm not sure whether she has or not, just a few characteristics point that she may have, I have no Idea of her past or genetics as she is a rescue.

































Bonus of her being a 'catfish'


----------



## Shell195

Omerov1986 said:


> I'm not sure whether she has or not, just a few characteristics point that she may have, I have no Idea of her past or genetics as she is a rescue.​
> 
> imageimage
> image
> image
> image
> Bonus of her being a 'catfish'
> 
> image​


 
Shes beautiful:flrt: Ive always found Bengal cross cats to have the trade mark spotted belly but Im not sure if this is always the case


----------



## tomwilson

Omerov1986 said:


> I'm not sure whether she has or not, just a few characteristics point that she may have, I have no Idea of her past or genetics as she is a rescue.
> 
> imageimage
> image
> image
> image
> Bonus of her being a 'catfish'
> image​


that tank is far to small for her they need atleast 3 feet so they can have a strech




















sorry i couldn't help it


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> that tank is far to small for her they need atleast 3 feet so they can have a strech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i couldn't help it


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Tom that made me giggle


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen cool tatt design





Zoo-Man said:


> Wow hun, that looks amazing!


Thanx!!!  I am so excited now to see the finished product! Maybe I can start it for my Birthday..... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me, night xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Night, Shell


----------



## ukphd

Morning all! 




ami_j said:


> hes a jack russel cross staffy pup Nancy though he looks like a dobermann XD got him sunday, after losing my old lad nearly three weeks ago.theres some pics a few pages back
> that cat centre is impressive not suprised they love it!


I'm sorry for your loss, that must have been just as I was going away so I'm really sorry I didn't realise. I'll check out the pics of the new pup. My friend has 3 jack russel staffy crosses and they're mental! but lovely 



Zoo-Man said:


> Wow Nancy, thats fab! No wonder the cats love it already!


Thanks  



feorag said:


> I've been to the vets with Hamish this afternoon. He's got exactly the same problem with the same leg that Wee Jeemy had a couple of weeks ago. However, in his case I wasn't sure whether it was damage or old age, cos he was 2 last December, so clocking on a bit.


Hope Hamish is ok and it's nothing too serious.



Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, that means a lot. I haven't really been mentioning the pts subject to other people when talking about Joe's behaviour, but they all mention it pretty quickly. This leads me to question my judgement. And Im worried that if I went to vets to ask for Joe to be pts, they'd see a dog that seemed ok & wonder about my actions, even though the vets have known me for years.


It's so hard isn't it. We had a similar issue with one of our old cats. In the end it was taken out of our hands as other helath complications took him but I can completely understand your worries. I'm sure you'll know when the time is right and you'll do the best thing, no matter how hard that is.


----------



## ami_j

i didnt announce it til after you left i dont think Nancy.thanks,its the hardest thing ive ever done,i grew up with him. yup new pup is mental lol


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, that means a lot. I haven't really been mentioning the pts subject to other people when talking about Joe's behaviour, but they all mention it pretty quickly. This leads me to question my judgement. And Im worried that if I went to vets to ask for Joe to be pts, they'd see a dog that seemed ok & wonder about my actions, even though the vets have known me for years.


To be honest Colin I've always felt when you have a special bond with a pet they will let you know when they've had enough. It's the eyes that tell it. They kind of lose the sparkle and you know the time is then. If I've ever been in any doubt, but deep down known it was time to give in, I've asked my vet "if this was your dog/cat what would you do" and that answer has been my guideline, however, that was only my trusted vets, I'd never go by a vet (like a locum or newly qualified) who didn't know the animal.



Amalthea said:


> I find older rats (especially males) tends to lose some of the sprightliness in their back end, Eileen..... Doesn't seem to bother them, though.
> 
> Had a very busy day!! Been to the wholesalers to get crittery food, then took Kate to pick up her dog from the vets after being spayed, then to the Trafford Center, then Tesco, and now home  Got some whoopsed bargains at tesco, too... Reduced all their easter flowers!! Got several bunches for no more than 50p, so gonna go and sort them out now. And Sean, who's designing and DOING my sugar glider tattoo, showed me the beginnings of it  LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> image


He seems a bit better today, I just put it down to old age too Jen - he was 2 last December - but was worried it might be hurting him. 



tomwilson said:


> that tank is far to small for her they need atleast 3 feet so they can have a strech


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Omerov, to be totally honest I can't see any Bengal in the cat - sorry! :blush: I see a standard domestic shorthair tabby - can't tell what pattern tabby because I can't see the pattern over the back.

Elise and I are off shopping with Anyday Anne today at Royal Quays, so I see a "spendy day" looming!!


----------



## ami_j

senior aid can be used on rats Eileen might be worth a go  poor Hamish


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya  Back to a lovely day here today  Wasn't very nice yesterday. Now I gotta hope it stays nice for tomorrow, cuz we're going to the zoo 

Got confirmation that everything's sorted for our Darren tickets, too!! WOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ditta

afternoon, thanks for all the warm welcomes.........i am trying to post a little more in here, im having a few issues with my depression and today i have a ecg monitor on for 5 days as im having flutterings in my chest........anxiety attacks have been diagnosed but im a bit sus about that. i thought it would be a machine with wires and sticky pads......but no my doctor is very modern i have an ecg wristwatch!!!!!!!!!!

gunther is fine but humping everything......its very early his only 4 months..........even blinky!!!!!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> senior aid can be used on rats Eileen might be worth a go  poor Hamish


What exactly is that Jaime? Sorry to show my ignorance, but as a non-rat person until 2 years ago I've not heard of it before. They get Alison's (Shunamite) food which has loads of stuff in it, stuff I don't even recognise, together with their fresh food and a pinch of some sort of vitamins that Alison also gives me.

Hamish was running around like a little youngster this morning, no sign of limping or any pain, so the anti-inflammatory has definitely worked.



Amalthea said:


> Hiya  Back to a lovely day here today  Wasn't very nice yesterday. Now I gotta hope it stays nice for tomorrow, cuz we're going to the zoo
> 
> Got confirmation that everything's sorted for our Darren tickets, too!! WOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ooh have a lovely day at the zoo and excellent news about your Darren tickets.



ditta said:


> afternoon, thanks for all the warm welcomes.........i am trying to post a little more in here, im having a few issues with my depression and today i have a ecg monitor on for 5 days as im having flutterings in my chest........anxiety attacks have been diagnosed but im a bit sus about that. i thought it would be a machine with wires and sticky pads......but no my doctor is very modern i have an ecg wristwatch!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gunther is fine but humping everything......its very early his only 4 months..........even blinky!!!!!


Oh dear Ditta - so sorry to hear about the depression! :sad: Been there, (more times than I care to remember) done it and got the t-shirt, so I know how you are feeling and it's not nice. Added to that your health problems and it's no joke!

Hope the ecg gives you some answers.

We're home now from a very enjoyable spendy day - all 3 of us spend a bit! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Its been a beautiful day today. We went to B&Q and bought 2 more doors for upstairs and some bits for the bathroom which may eventually get finished:2thumb:
Ive been to work this afternoon and now Steve has gone back to B&Q for a new window ledge :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> What exactly is that Jaime? Sorry to show my ignorance, but as a non-rat person until 2 years ago I've not heard of it before. They get Alison's (Shunamite) food which has loads of stuff in it, stuff I don't even recognise, together with their fresh food and a pinch of some sort of vitamins that Alison also gives me.
> 
> Hamish was running around like a little youngster this morning, no sign of limping or any pain, so the anti-inflammatory has definitely worked.
> 
> Ooh have a lovely day at the zoo and excellent news about your Darren tickets.
> 
> Oh dear Ditta - so sorry to hear about the depression! :sad: Been there, (more times than I care to remember) done it and got the t-shirt, so I know how you are feeling and it's not nice. Added to that your health problems and it's no joke!
> 
> Hope the ecg gives you some answers.
> 
> We're home now from a very enjoyable spendy day - all 3 of us spend a bit! :lol2:


i think its for dogs and cats normally but rats can have it too 
The Rat Warehouse - Senior-Aid


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i think its for dogs and cats normally but rats can have it too
> The Rat Warehouse - Senior-Aid


Thanks for that Jaime. I might e-mail Alison to see if the contents are already included in the vitamin powder that she sends me and if not, then I'll order some. : victory:


----------



## Shell195

What a small world we live in. Chris is working with Reptile Forums - View Profile: PythonTom :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Small world indeed!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Evening all,

How's the insurance hunting going jai? Did you have a look at PDSA?


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> Evening all,
> 
> How's the insurance hunting going jai? Did you have a look at PDSA?


no i forgot , cheers you just reminded me :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> no i forgot , cheers you just reminded me :lol2:


Here you go!

https://www.bdmlconnect.co.uk/pet/PDSA/default.asp


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> Here you go!
> 
> https://www.bdmlconnect.co.uk/pet/PDSA/default.asp


ta : victory: 

looking at it , i dont think its the best deal for him , AXA will cover him 7k per year for less than the PDSA...need to look further into the whys and wherefores with it though. Directline looks ok as well...i cant wait til hes insured and i can stop looking


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> ta : victory:
> 
> looking at it , i dont think its the best deal for him , AXA will cover him 7k per year for less than the PDSA...need to look further into the whys and wherefores with it though. Directline looks ok as well...i cant wait til hes insured and i can stop looking


 
Oooo, AXA was more expensive for us on the 7k! Out of all PDSA has worked out to be the best for us!


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> Oooo, AXA was more expensive for us on the 7k! Out of all PDSA has worked out to be the best for us!


funny how it works out hehe lol pdsa wanted like 18 quid a month for my medium cross/mongrel


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> funny how it works out hehe lol pdsa wanted like 18 quid a month for my medium cross/mongrel


 
Posted our quotes on your thread!


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> Posted our quotes on your thread!


ta : victory: amazing how it varies so much but they are polar opposites really lol as hes a medium (soon to be chipped and castrated male) and they are small and entire still


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all.To be honest Colin I've always felt when you have a special bond with a pet they will let you know when they've had enough. It's the eyes that tell it. They kind of lose the sparkle and you know the time is then. If I've ever been in any doubt, but deep down known it was time to give in, I've asked my vet "if this was your dog/cat what would you do" and that answer has been my guideline, however, that was only my trusted vets, I'd never go by a vet (like a locum or newly qualified) who didn't know the animal.


I was thinking that earlier today, asking one of the older vets who know us better, what they would do if Joe was their dog. We will be taking him back on Tuesday I think, so will ask then.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> afternoon, thanks for all the warm welcomes.........i am trying to post a little more in here, im having a few issues with my depression and today i have a ecg monitor on for 5 days as im having flutterings in my chest........anxiety attacks have been diagnosed but im a bit sus about that. i thought it would be a machine with wires and sticky pads......but no my doctor is very modern i have an ecg wristwatch!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gunther is fine but humping everything......its very early his only 4 months..........even blinky!!!!!


Sorry to hear about your problems hun. And get you with the posh ECG wristwatch!

Gunther can't be 4 months old! Indy is only 5 & a half months old!!


----------



## Shell195

Dolly is insured with Petplan as is Dennis. Not the cheapest but the onlt ones that our vets will allow direct payment on.
I cant believe how much my tiny little Dolly dot dog has grown, shes not that much smaller than Murphy who is a very small male Cavalier, hes 7 years old and she is about 13 weeks old. I thought Gunther was about the same age as Dolly


----------



## Amalthea

Had my hairs done again


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I was thinking that earlier today, asking one of the older vets who know us better, what they would do if Joe was their dog. We will be taking him back on Tuesday I think, so will ask then.


It's worth asking him - particularly if you trust him and he knows Joe from previous visits etc.

Years ago when Merlin was at his worst with his colitis, my vet offered me the opportunity to take him to Liverpool and have a biopsy done to see what we could find out. I asked her what the options were _if_ the results were good and there was nothing because we'd already tried everything, and if they were bad, and the only option would have been chemo. So I asked her if he was her cat, would she put him through chemo and her answer was "no". That was good enough for me, because I had severe misgivings about putting him through that!



Amalthea said:


> Had my hairs done again
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking good, Jen! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Dolly is insured with Petplan as is Dennis. Not the cheapest but the onlt ones that our vets will allow direct payment on.
> I cant believe how much my tiny little Dolly dot dog has grown, shes not that much smaller than Murphy who is a very small male Cavalier, hes 7 years old and she is about 13 weeks old. I thought Gunther was about the same age as Dolly


looked into pet plan, the top option is about 35 quid a month..the middle option is reasonable but not sure if 4k is enough for him to be insured for...definately leaning towards direct line/AXA will have to speak to the vets about it 


Amalthea said:


> Had my hairs done again
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


looks awesome


----------



## feorag

We've got covered for life cover for Skye with Pet Plan for (I'm sure it's) £23 per month, it's not the top cover, but I think it's adequate for us.

By the way Jaime, I e-mailed Alison and her reply was:

_"The powder you have from me is simply calcium, vit D and copper combined - as these are the things lacking from any unsupplemented mix (the commercial ones all add these things at source). Senior aid might help but many of the components are not in there at a therapeutic level - so for treating hind leg problems you are often better supplementing with individual products at a higher level. Tomorrow I will dig out the relevant section of The Scuttling Gourmet and copy it for you so that you have the right info. If it's more one sided it could be a little stroke - which would explain the good reaction to the steroids." _


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> We've got covered for life cover for Skye with Pet Plan for (I'm sure it's) £23 per month, it's not the top cover, but I think it's adequate for us.
> 
> By the way Jaime, I e-mailed Alison and her reply was:
> 
> _"The powder you have from me is simply calcium, vit D and copper combined - as these are the things lacking from any unsupplemented mix (the commercial ones all add these things at source). Senior aid might help but many of the components are not in there at a therapeutic level - so for treating hind leg problems you are often better supplementing with individual products at a higher level. Tomorrow I will dig out the relevant section of The Scuttling Gourmet and copy it for you so that you have the right info. If it's more one sided it could be a little stroke - which would explain the good reaction to the steroids." _


oooo hpefully that will help then 

i think its the middle one thats about 18 pounds for Dexter...ive never insured a pet before so im not sure if its enough, AXA and Directline both offer 7k a year i think. its total brain ache trying to pick one, will be so glad when its sorted. hes getting castrated next wednesday and chipped tomorrow so i will be glad when the next week or so is other.
plus the lil fellas got separation anxiety


----------



## ami_j

hes barking , howling , whining and trying to get out of the crate..this is the 4th night in a row, do i leave him to it? will he actually give up eventually?


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully they'll help out with the hindleg troubles, then


----------



## feorag

Aw bless him! We know all about separation anxiety in this house! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Hair looks great Jen:2thumb:
Eileen, hopefully it was a one off thing for Hamish 
Jai I cant advise you on seperation anxiety as Ive never left my dogs alone, I imagine if I did now they would all suffer from it. Maybe your pup is just settling in and will improve with time


----------



## ami_j

ive moved his crate into the living room from downstairs in the hall,half covered it with my fleece he is obsessed with and put the radio on low. silence ^^ fingers crossed it lasts


----------



## Amalthea

Got everything crossed for ya, Jai!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Got everything crossed for ya, Jai!


thanks hun  i may have won the battle not sure about the war bet he still insists on following me to the loo lol


----------



## Amalthea

Am up, getting ready to go to the zoo  Feel like I need to be sick, though. Gonna pick up some indegestion tablets and hope it's just that.


----------



## catastrophyrat

Joey passed away late last night -he was in a coma type state and perfectly calm .
Today he will be buried under a lavender bush.
His friends -all younger than him -are very subdued they will miss their 'grandad' .
I will miss seeing him always first at the food despite severe HLD for over a year -he had a great will power and a wonderful nature. We all will miss him so much.
He had a long 37 months of life and in the end it was simply old age that ended it.
Sweet dreams old boy until we meet again.


----------



## Amalthea

That was a lovely little memorial for him. He was a handsome lad *hugs*


----------



## ami_j

catastrophyrat said:


> Joey passed away late last night -he was in a coma type state and perfectly calm .
> Today he will be buried under a lavender bush.
> His friends -all younger than him -are very subdued they will miss their 'grandad' .
> I will miss seeing him always first at the food despite severe HLD for over a year -he had a great will power and a wonderful nature. We all will miss him so much.
> He had a long 37 months of life and in the end it was simply old age that ended it.
> Sweet dreams old boy until we meet again.
> image


RIP lil guy

well my idea for the pup worked...until about half 8 this morning >_<


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> Joey passed away late last night -he was in a coma type state and perfectly calm .
> Today he will be buried under a lavender bush.
> His friends -all younger than him -are very subdued they will miss their 'grandad' .
> I will miss seeing him always first at the food despite severe HLD for over a year -he had a great will power and a wonderful nature. We all will miss him so much.
> He had a long 37 months of life and in the end it was simply old age that ended it.
> Sweet dreams old boy until we meet again.
> image


 
He sounds like he was a very special boy
RIP Joey

Thinking of you


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Am up, getting ready to go to the zoo  Feel like I need to be sick, though. Gonna pick up some indegestion tablets and hope it's just that.


 

Ginger biscuits work well for feeling sicky, especially if its morning sickness:whistling2:

Have a great day at the zoo:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - although it's nearly afternoon.


Amalthea said:


> Am up, getting ready to go to the zoo  Feel like I need to be sick, though. Gonna pick up some indegestion tablets and hope it's just that.


My throat went again yesterday and I was up half the night sucking Strepsils! :roll: Felt like sh*t when I woke up this morning.



catastrophyrat said:


> Joey passed away late last night -he was in a coma type state and perfectly calm .
> Today he will be buried under a lavender bush.
> His friends -all younger than him -are very subdued they will miss their 'grandad' .
> I will miss seeing him always first at the food despite severe HLD for over a year -he had a great will power and a wonderful nature. We all will miss him so much.
> He had a long 37 months of life and in the end it was simply old age that ended it.
> Sweet dreams old boy until we meet again.
> image


Aw, bless him! :flrt: He was beautiful, looks just like my Wee Jeemy.

RIP Joey! :sad:



ami_j said:


> well my idea for the pup worked...until about half 8 this morning >_<


Well that was better than nothing Jaime! Poor little guy is obviously still a bit confused.



Shell195 said:


> Ginger biscuits work well for feeling sicky, especially if its morning sickness:whistling2:
> 
> Have a great day at the zoo:2thumb:


:lol2: Flat coke is one of the best solutions for feeling sicky.

Hope it doesn't spoil your day at the zoo.

PSML this morning - poor Angus. The boys were all out having free range time and Angus is the one who roams the furthest - the other 3 tend to stay in the area of the cage, under the pouffee and under the nest of tabls next to the cage where I hide all their hammocks etc, so they build nests there etc. Angus this morning was well in a roaming mood and was all over the living room floor, even getting under my feet!

Anyway Darcey was in her little chair and she did a huge poo, lovely yellow runny stuff, which leaked through her clothes (2nd day running! :roll. So Elise was in a panic stripping her on the floor and wiping up the poo. So along comes Angus and all he sees is 2 people on the floor to play, with so he toddles over to her and ends up sitting on all the grotty poo covered baby wipes! So Elise is screaming at me "mum Angus is in the sh*t" and I rush over and there he is yellow cr*p all over his belly, so while Elise was bathing Darcey in the bath upstairs, I was bathing Angus in the kitchen sink!!! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

aye Eileen its a start 
ROFL poor pooey Angus :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

no posts :gasp:

today was fun , went down to the big tesco on the bus to see how the pup reacted to it. he was brilliant ,even let a man fuss him though he was nervous. the only blip was the screaming child..really glad the anxiety didnt pass on to him, the mother said she hadnt been hurt by a dog so dont know why she was scared , he was on a lead , a fair way away from her. 
He was an angel on the bus though and he had his chip done this afternoon, he yelped bless him but he was good. just his little boy op next wednesday to get through now


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ginger biscuits work well for feeling sicky, especially if its morning sickness:whistling2:
> 
> Have a great day at the zoo:2thumb:


Today was BRILLIANT!!!! Don't think it was morning sickness *lol* But the indegestion chew things worked (although, they're horrible BLEGH).



feorag said:


> PSML this morning - poor Angus. The boys were all out having free range time and Angus is the one who roams the furthest - the other 3 tend to stay in the area of the cage, under the pouffee and under the nest of tabls next to the cage where I hide all their hammocks etc, so they build nests there etc. Angus this morning was well in a roaming mood and was all over the living room floor, even getting under my feet!
> 
> Anyway Darcey was in her little chair and she did a huge poo, lovely yellow runny stuff, which leaked through her clothes (2nd day running! :roll. So Elise was in a panic stripping her on the floor and wiping up the poo. So along comes Angus and all he sees is 2 people on the floor to play, with so he toddles over to her and ends up sitting on all the grotty poo covered baby wipes! So Elise is screaming at me "mum Angus is in the sh*t" and I rush over and there he is yellow cr*p all over his belly, so while Elise was bathing Darcey in the bath upstairs, I was bathing Angus in the kitchen sink!!! :lol2:


*LMAO* Oh dear....... :lol2:

Sounds like Baxter did really well today, Jai!!! :2thumb:

Pics from today are uploading now, but it was extra special, cuz my friend, Mark, took us onto lemur island to feed them and then up in the orang house (where the keepers go) to get a closer look at them (and watch them get fed) :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Today was BRILLIANT!!!! Don't think it was morning sickness *lol* But the indegestion chew things worked (although, they're horrible BLEGH).
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO* Oh dear....... :lol2:
> 
> Sounds like Baxter did really well today, Jai!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Pics from today are uploading now, but it was extra special, cuz my friend, Mark, took us onto lemur island to feed them and then up in the orang house (where the keepers go) to get a closer look at them (and watch them get fed) :flrt:


he did 

hes kinda um Dexter on his chip and at the vets now :lol2: will be giving the old owners a ring to update them at some point just been so busy. his awesome collar is on its way to me too


----------



## feorag

Great experience for him Jaime! :2thumb: Anything that is a normal 'everyday' occurrence is great for them.

Jen, so glad the sickness passed and that you had a great day.

How dare you both laugh at my poor Angus covered in bright yellow Picalillie coloured poo!!! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Great experience for him Jaime! :2thumb: Anything that is a normal 'everyday' occurrence is great for them.
> 
> Jen, so glad the sickness passed and that you had a great day.
> 
> How dare you both laugh at my poor Angus covered in bright yellow Picalillie coloured poo!!! :bash:


its ok Eileen i got my comeuppance, the pup left me a present on the stairs to step in


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...878-my-day-chester-zoo-heavy.html#post8170889


----------



## Shell195

Baby poo isnt good at the best of times Poor Angus:lol2:
Sounds like Dexter is settling in well Jai, just gonna have a look at Jens zoo day thread


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...878-my-day-chester-zoo-heavy.html#post8170889


spammed your facebook :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Baby poo isnt good at the best of times Poor Angus:lol2:
> Sounds like Dexter is settling in well Jai, just gonna have a look at Jens zoo day thread


aye  hoping he is better tonight... and that he stops farting


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> spammed your facebook :lol2:


*lol* I saw


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I saw


i restrained myself too 


OMG I HOPE THE COLLAR COMES TOMORROW


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> i restrained myself too
> 
> 
> OMG I HOPE THE COLLAR COMES TOMORROW


Feel free to let loose! *lol*

Which collar??


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Feel free to let loose! *lol*
> 
> Which collar??


----------



## Amalthea

That's a pretty awesome collar!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> That's a pretty awesome collar!


should be nice and comfy for him  and its all camo :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

got my hair done tonight, went to get the blonde n black done n have a trim i came out with this, and i love it! even after i had tears in my eyes watchin my hair fall to the floor lol


----------



## Omerov1986

Hi all, remember I was asking if my cat was a bengal? well I've literally just rehomed this guy, three year old male, neutered, name is Kaiser


----------



## Amalthea

Yours looks very similar to what I had done yesterday, Cat... Although, mine's pink *lol*

Kaiser is very handsome! And looks like a bengal


----------



## Omerov1986

Amalthea said:


> Yours looks very similar to what I had done yesterday, Cat... Although, mine's pink *lol*
> 
> Kaiser is very handsome! And looks like a bengal


TY

n yea forgot to put hes a bengal lol  little bit nippy!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> got my hair done tonight, went to get the blonde n black done n have a trim i came out with this, and i love it! even after i had tears in my eyes watchin my hair fall to the floor lol
> image
> image
> [URL="http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230665_10150570566660077_836100076_18380187_4246259_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229765_10150570566720077_836100076_18380188_6597343_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 

Looks fab and very similar to Jens pink version:2thumb:



Omerov1986 said:


> Hi all, remember I was asking if my cat was a bengal? well I've literally just rehomed this guy, three year old male, neutered, name is Kaiser
> 
> imageimage
> imageimage
> image


 
What a handsome boy and easily recognisable as a bengal 




Omerov1986 said:


> TY
> 
> n yea forgot to put hes a bengal lol  *little bit nippy![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sounds like normal Bengal behaviour, has he met your other cat yet?


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> its ok Eileen i got my comeuppance, the pup left me a present on the stairs to step in


Serves you right!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Omerov - lovely cat - hope he settles OK with your other one. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Serves you right!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Omerov - lovely cat - hope he settles OK with your other one. :2thumb:


haha it does indeed XD


----------



## Shell195

Love Dexters new collar:2thumb:

Im off to bed now, night all xxx


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Love Dexters new collar:2thumb:
> 
> Im off to bed now, night all xxx


thanks  tonnes of pics will be taken when it arrives..i do hope its tomorrow 
Night Shell


----------



## Omerov1986

Shell195 said:


> Looks fab and very similar to Jens pink version:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a handsome boy and easily recognisable as a bengal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omerov1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TY
> 
> n yea forgot to put hes a bengal lol  *little bit nippy![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sounds like normal Bengal behaviour, has he met your other cat yet?
> 
> 
> 
> not yet, going to let him settle in for a week first, going to bengal proof my room tomorrow, and then move him up here
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lovely Bengal you have there Omerov :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Omerov1986 said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab and very similar to Jens pink version:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a handsome boy and easily recognisable as a bengal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not yet, going to let him settle in for a week first, going to bengal proof my room tomorrow, and then move him up here
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous cat :flrt:
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoo-Man

We went to ringcraft training tonight with Indy, & our friend Dave & his Boston Terrier pup Ruby. We entered both pups into the minor puppy class of the matches in the lats half of the session. There were 13 puppies in the class, Ruby was placed 1st, & Indy got 5th/Very Highly Commended. We were very pleased! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> We went to ringcraft training tonight with Indy, & our friend Dave & his Boston Terrier pup Ruby. We entered both pups into the minor puppy class of the matches in the lats half of the session. There were 13 puppies in the class, Ruby was placed 1st, & Indy got 5th/Very Highly Commended. We were very pleased! :2thumb:


well done Indy :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well done Indy :no1:


Thanks hun. Plus I was handling her, whereas its usually Clark as she seems to react more to him, so it was even more of a suprise she was placed.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. Plus I was handling her, whereas its usually Clark as she seems to react more to him, so it was even more of a suprise she was placed.


shes doing well , how old is she now?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> shes doing well , how old is she now?


She'll be 6 months old this coming Tuesday :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> She'll be 6 months old this coming Tuesday :flrt:


awww a month younger than Dexter...
speaking of him , just caught him on the kitchen table with his head in the treats...little sod


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww a month younger than Dexter...
> speaking of him , just caught him on the kitchen table with his head in the treats...little sod


Hahaha cheeky lad! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hahaha cheeky lad! :lol2:


have to watch him , im defo getting older dogs in future :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> Yours looks very similar to what I had done yesterday, Cat... Although, mine's pink *lol*
> 
> Kaiser is very handsome! And looks like a bengal


 
mines shorter though jen. and i went with the intention of just a trim lol, and i did say dont make me look like jen....not in a bad way, as in we dont wanna look the same hehe. my actual intention is to go shorter on the short side and have it shaped in but one step at a time lol, i hated havin all my hair cut off :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Morning All! 

Apparently there's a wedding on today.... who knew?!? 

I went up to london with mum yesterday for a wander about - walked around the wedding route and gawed at all the people camped out.... bonkers!  Was nice actually - real atmosphere up there and I was pretty cynical about going but glad I did


----------



## feorag

Morning all! NancyI seem to remember hearing somthing about a wedding! :lol2: Rest assured I won't be glued to the telly all day watching it - I've got better things to do! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Happy Royal wedding day:lol2:
I really cant be bothered with it all and have better things to do than sit and watch it.
Jai its a bank holiday so no post today, Im waiting for my new dog clippers to arrive but think it may be next week now:bash:


----------



## ami_j

bugger was hoping that wouldnt be the case thought it might be though


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> mines shorter though jen. and i went with the intention of just a trim lol, and i did say dont make me look like jen....not in a bad way, as in we dont wanna look the same hehe. my actual intention is to go shorter on the short side and have it shaped in but one step at a time lol, i hated havin all my hair cut off :lol2:


I was only getting "a trim", too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Reading the thread about the young ginger cat going to the bridge has brought all my own pain back 
Remembering Mindy moo, Benji, Rocky, Mitch and Asbo


----------



## feorag

I know what you mean Shell - I was thinking about Sorcha when I answered my last post.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Royal Wedding blah blah! Shoot the lot of em I say! :devil:

We spent the afternoon at garden centres buying plants for when we do up our front garden. Got some great bargains :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Royal Wedding blah blah! Shoot the lot of em I say! :devil:
> 
> We spent the afternoon at garden centres buying plants for when we do up our front garden. Got some great bargains :2thumb:


ooo you big misery col :lol2:
im far from a royalist , but it was pretty sweet tbh if you look at it as a young couple in love


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

I couldn't be bothered to watch it, so just put the TV on to see what dress she had chosen and that was about it really.


----------



## Amalthea

Watched a few highlights, but that was it....

Am off to the midlands in a bit. Gonna see my friend's Asian leopard kitten :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Oh!!! Lucky you!!

Elise and Darcey go home today! :sad: Gonna be a quiet empty house again! 

I've to post off my first set of show entries to the printer today, but numbers are down so far. Still getting people ringing up to see if they can enter a cat, so still more to come in, but officially entries closed on the 18th April! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

That sure is quite a bit late!!!

This kitten is the baby of her two adults (that I fed when they were kittens *lol*)


----------



## feorag

It sure is, but sadly not a lot we can do about it.

When I first started showing in the 80's, you got your entry off early because if you didn't it could be returned, as the organisers could very well have received their maximum number of entries that the hall can take. That was in the days when there would be over 400 cats at most shows.

Nowadays, entries are down for most shows, so people know they can leave it until the last minute and still get an entry, so that's what they do! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Very cheeky!!!


----------



## feorag

It is! :bash:

Unfortunately, what tends to happen is when people leave the entries until too late, they then 'rush them off' and inevitably make mistakes that have to be corrected before the entry can be sent to the printer, which makes more work for me.

Guaranteed, if I get get 10 late entries arrive in 1 day, at least 3 of them will have mistakes in or important information left out! :devil:

At the minute I have over 10 entries held back waiting for corrections of mistakes.


----------



## ami_j

New collar pics!


----------



## Shell195

He really is gorgeous, love his collar. My parcel arrived today too:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> He really is gorgeous, love his collar. My parcel arrived today too:lol2:


woooo a good day for post 
i do love his collar , got a feeling he might outgrow it though lol


----------



## pippainnit

This made me smile: 

Hyrax poses with tourists at Table Mountain | Mail Online


----------



## Shell195

pippainnit said:


> This made me smile:
> 
> Hyrax poses with tourists at Table Mountain | Mail Online


 
Very cute with its goofy smile:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> New collar pics!
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Aw, bless him! :flrt:

That's a mighty big collar for such a little squirt! :lol2:

I got a parcel today - my new face paints! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aw, bless him! :flrt:
> 
> That's a mighty big collar for such a little squirt! :lol2:
> 
> I got a parcel today - my new face paints! :2thumb:


thats a small too Eileen :lol2:
ooooo it really has been a good post day


----------



## ami_j

pippainnit said:


> This made me smile:
> 
> Hyrax poses with tourists at Table Mountain | Mail Online


:rotfl:


----------



## feorag

That's a pretty fine pair of teeth flashing there! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lookey what me & Clark made today! We bought the timber, made the raised flower bed, stained it, filled it with compost & planted some of the plants we bought yesterday. Pretty eh?


----------



## feorag

Very pretty - I like it! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Lookey what me & Clark made today! We bought the timber, made the raised flower bed, stained it, filled it with compost & planted some of the plants we bought yesterday. Pretty eh?
> 
> image


 
That looks great:no1: I cant have anything pretty like that as my cats use them as a toilet:bash:


----------



## Shell195

I have spent all night trying to tire my hyperactive puppy out, she has been a right little minx!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Very pretty - I like it! :2thumb:


Thanks Eileen. 



Shell195 said:


> That looks great:no1: I cant have anything pretty like that as my cats use them as a toilet:bash:


Its in our front garden, so our cats wont be doing anything in it. I'll be keeping an eye on the local moggies though! :whip:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Lookey what me & Clark made today! We bought the timber, made the raised flower bed, stained it, filled it with compost & planted some of the plants we bought yesterday. Pretty eh?
> 
> image


thats nice was it easy?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I have spent all night trying to tire my hyperactive puppy out, she has been a right little minx!


haha if you were nearer i would bring Dexter to see you :lol2:
its so weird having a dog thats nice with other dogs...he met an old lady dog and he was lovely to her


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That looks great:no1: I cant have anything pretty like that as my cats use them as a toilet:bash:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thats nice was it easy?


It was quite easy between the 2 of us. And now I have inherited my dad's power tools, its even easier :2thumb: (don't worry, he's not dead, just passed his power tools down lol)


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> It was quite easy between the 2 of us. And now I have inherited my dad's power tools, its even easier :2thumb: (don't worry, he's not dead, just passed his power tools down lol)


ooooh, i might make summat crafty at some point


----------



## feorag

Was it wrong of me to s****** when I saw Roseanna's thread about her new website, where on the front page I read


*We offer many differnt services for mice and their owners:*

Help and advice (see help and advice)
Return/ refund policy (see our policy)
Boarding (please see the boarding section) 


followed by her latest thread asking for help with her pregnant mouse, cos it's got a lump beside her "genitails" and she's wondering if it's a baby trying to push its way out! :gasp:

Oh! And it's been there for 2 days!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ooooh, i might make summat crafty at some point


Ours is 1 metre x 1 metre x 18 inch high. We went to Savoy timber at 9am & when we were walking into the timber warehouse, a huge rat ran past out feet! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *Was it wrong of me to s******* when I saw Roseanna's thread about her new website, where on the front page I read
> 
> 
> *We offer many differnt services for mice and their owners:*
> 
> <LI style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Help and advice (see help and advice)
> <LI style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Return/ refund policy (see our policy)
> <LI style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Boarding (please see the boarding section)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> followed by her latest thread asking for help with her pregnant mouse, cos it's got a lump beside her "genitails" and she's wondering if it's a baby trying to push its way out! :gasp:
> 
> Oh! And it's been there for 2 days!!!


 

Not at all:lol2: I saw her other thread and thought here we go again:bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Was it wrong of me to s****** when I saw Roseanna's thread about her new website, where on the front page I read
> 
> 
> *We offer many differnt services for mice and their owners:*
> 
> Help and advice (see help and advice)
> Return/ refund policy (see our policy)
> Boarding (please see the boarding section)
> 
> 
> followed by her latest thread asking for help with her pregnant mouse, cos it's got a lump beside her "genitails" and she's wondering if it's a baby trying to push its way out! :gasp:
> 
> Oh! And it's been there for 2 days!!!


chuffs sake


Zoo-Man said:


> Ours is 1 metre x 1 metre x 18 inch high. We went to Savoy timber at 9am & when we were walking into the timber warehouse, a huge rat ran past out feet! :lol2:


oooooooo


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Was it wrong of me to s****** when I saw Roseanna's thread about her new website, where on the front page I read
> 
> 
> *We offer many differnt services for mice and their owners:*
> 
> <LI style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Help and advice (see help and advice)
> <LI style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Return/ refund policy (see our policy)
> <LI style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Boarding (please see the boarding section)
> 
> 
> followed by her latest thread asking for help with her pregnant mouse, cos it's got a lump beside her "genitails" and she's wondering if it's a baby trying to push its way out! :gasp:
> 
> Oh! And it's been there for 2 days!!!


Oh that girl does my head in!!! I cant be arsed with her anymore, after all that "Im opening my own pet shop" crap. Now all these mice threads of hers! Why doesn't she just make one thread about breeding mice & ask all her fricking questions in there! I feel like posting in one of her threads saying "JUST LEAVE THEM TO IT, THEY'RE MICE!!!" :lol2:

The last thing I posted to her was that she should open a Roudabout Zoo. I told her to find a nice roundabout, get herself a chimpanzee, a goat & a pig & charge people to drive round & have a look. :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

I was curious to look at her site, given that her language and spelling is pretty dire and it's not much better on the website!

Anyway, I'm off to bed now - didn't realise how late it was!


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen, Im off soon too


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I was curious to look at her site, given that her language and spelling is pretty dire and it's not much better on the website!
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to bed now - didn't realise how late it was!


Goodnight Eileen x


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> haha if you were nearer i would bring Dexter to see you :lol2:
> its so weird having a dog thats nice with other dogs...he met an old lady dog and he was lovely to her


 
Shes a cow for swinging off the other dogs tails, Im teaching her to fetch a ball just to make her sleepy:lol2: I have never met such an active Cavalier, shes not the usual dopey kind:lol2: Its great that Dexter is good with other dogs, it makes things so much easier


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh that girl does my head in!!! I cant be arsed with her anymore, after all that "Im opening my own pet shop" crap. Now all these mice threads of hers! Why doesn't she just make one thread about breeding mice & ask all her fricking questions in there! I feel like posting in one of her threads saying "JUST LEAVE THEM TO IT, THEY'RE MICE!!!" :lol2:
> 
> The last thing I posted to her was that she should open a Roudabout Zoo. I told her to find a nice roundabout, get herself a chimpanzee, a goat & a pig & charge people to drive round & have a look. :lol2::lol2::lol2:


lol mice are like so easy to breed XD


feorag said:


> I was curious to look at her site, given that her language and spelling is pretty dire and it's not much better on the website!
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to bed now - didn't realise how late it was!


Night Eileen


Shell195 said:


> Shes a cow for swinging off the other dogs tails, Im teaching her to fetch a ball just to make her sleepy:lol2: I have never met such an active Cavalier, shes not the usual dopey kind:lol2: Its great that Dexter is good with other dogs, it makes things so much easier


haha bless her 
yeah , casey was not good its weird . hes getting castrated wed so hopefully he stays nice


----------



## Amalthea

Dexter looks awfully handsome in his new clothes!!!  Gonna go read the twit's new thread(s) and then off to bed... Been a long day (and didn't get to see the kitten... he was rushed to the vet  )...


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Dexter looks awfully handsome in his new clothes!!!  Gonna go read the twit's new thread(s) and then off to bed... Been a long day (and didn't get to see the kitten... he was rushed to the vet  )...


thank you  i knew camo woul suit him 
lol @ twit
and aww poor kitten is it ok?


----------



## Amalthea

He got very dehydrated in a very short period of time, but was given sub cu fluids and glucose and perked up, so was able to go home. His "parents" will keep me updated on how he does.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> He got very dehydrated in a very short period of time, but was given sub cu fluids and glucose and perked up, so was able to go home. His "parents" will keep me updated on how he does.


bless him...by kitten im guessing not ya average moggy


----------



## feorag

Here I am back up again cos I couldn't get to sleep. Can't stop coughing an it's so bad I'm nearly peeing myself with the force of the cough! :blush:

So decided to get back up, have a bowl of cereal and a cup of tea and then try again!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Here I am back up again cos I couldn't get to sleep. Can't stop coughing an it's so bad I'm nearly peeing myself with the force of the cough! :blush:
> 
> So decided to get back up, have a bowl of cereal and a cup of tea and then try again!


coughs are so annoying


----------



## feorag

This one is doing my head in, cos once I start I can't stop and it kept me up half of last night, without starting again tonight! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> This one is doing my head in, cos once I start I can't stop and it kept me up half of last night, without starting again tonight! :devil:


 i love covonia


----------



## feorag

Strangely enough, so do I! Although I only bought straightforward Glycerine & Honey stuff today, cos the cough isn't a chesty one, it's a tickly one.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: My God - it's a long time since I've been last on at night and first on in the morning! :gasp:

I finally went back to bed at 2:30 this morning and managed to get to sleep - had a very restless night though and slept on until nearly 11 this morning!


----------



## ditta

hello........i know ive been absent but can i ask a quick question?

gunther is 4 months old on 6th may.......he is aggressive, humping everything in sight and has what i would describe as a skin issue..........wen you look at him his fur seems patchy but there is not a mark on his skin, no redness or fleas or scuffing...........could all this be hormonal????????

tis a long time since i had puppy, and im sure mine were castrated at 6 months with no problems before or after????

blinky kitten was neutered at 5 months cos she had boobies the vet suggested she had hormone imbalance.......she been perfect since op and no more boobies.....have we chosen another furkid with hormonal issues or could it be coinsidence?????

his aggression could be tiny dog syndrome.........ive never had a pup with so much of A BAD ATTITUDE i am trying to scruff it out of him and it does seem to be working, as for his humping issues, well any port in a storm springs to mind, be it blinky, the big dogs leg, teddies he even violated my grand-nieces minnie mouse yesterday:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

And Steve's Grace every which way, I hear *lol*


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> he even violated my grand-nieces minnie mouse yesterday:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!! 

You'd better explain to him that that really isn't PC!! :whistling2:


----------



## Omerov1986

Can ANY ONE please help on here? If you can point me in the right direction? or anything...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/685139-urgent-rehoming-bengal-cat-asap.html#post8184314


----------



## ukphd

ditta said:


> his aggression could be tiny dog syndrome.........ive never had a pup with so much of A BAD ATTITUDE i am trying to scruff it out of him and it does seem to be working, as for his humping issues, well any port in a storm springs to mind, be it blinky, the big dogs leg, teddies he even violated my grand-nieces minnie mouse yesterday:lol2:



:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hello........i know ive been absent but can i ask a quick question?
> 
> gunther is 4 months old on 6th may.......he is aggressive, humping everything in sight and has what i would describe as a skin issue..........wen you look at him his fur seems patchy but there is not a mark on his skin, no redness or fleas or scuffing...........could all this be hormonal????????
> 
> tis a long time since i had puppy, and im sure mine were castrated at 6 months with no problems before or after????
> 
> blinky kitten was neutered at 5 months cos she had boobies the vet suggested she had hormone imbalance.......she been perfect since op and no more boobies.....have we chosen another furkid with hormonal issues or could it be coinsidence?????
> 
> his aggression could be tiny dog syndrome.........ive never had a pup with so much of A BAD ATTITUDE i am trying to scruff it out of him and it does seem to be working, as for his humping issues, well any port in a storm springs to mind, be it blinky, the big dogs leg, teddies he even violated my grand-nieces minnie mouse yesterday:lol2:


 

:gasp: He sounds a right brat, have you spoken to Helen about him?
Re his fur does he have rings of thin fur around his eyes or is it just his body? Maybe he should come and live with me:whistling2:
He makes Dolly seem like an angel:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Omerov1986 said:


> Can ANY ONE please help on here? If you can point me in the right direction? or anything...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ent-rehoming-bengal-cat-asap.html#post8184314


 


You have a pm.


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: He sounds a right brat, have you spoken to Helen about him?
> Re his fur does he have rings of thin fur around his eyes or is it just his body? Maybe he should come and live with me:whistling2:
> He makes Dolly seem like an angel:lol2:


 no its just his body shell and only on one side:gasp:

havnt spoke to helen but will do

99% of the time he is a likkle angel, but this humping lark is not on:devil:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> no its just his body shell and only on one side:gasp:
> 
> havnt spoke to helen but will do
> 
> 99% of the time he is a likkle angel, but this humping lark is not on:devil:


 


I think little boy dogs do hump a lot but its something he will hopefully grow out of. The fur thing is very strange, I was gonna suggest a puppy immune problem that they also grow out of but its usually round the eyes and on the head too. Little girly dogs are so much easier:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ditta, regarding Gunther's behaviour, from now on no more carrying him around in arms or a bag, no molly-coddling him, & no dressing up. Small dogs are encouraged to be aggressive by being carried/picked up, etc. Aggression can also be caused from bad breeding.

Please post a pic of his skin/fur problem hun, as its hard to understand just from a written description. Again, breeding could play a part in this, especially if he is a cross between smooth-coat & long-coat Chis.

The humping is a hormonal teenage boy thing. It should fade as he ages, but obviously when he is castrated at 6 months old that will help a lot.


----------



## ami_j

hmmm im slightly bored :lol2:
Shell did you see the pic on my thread that was posted


----------



## feorag

This thread has been quite quiet of late.:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

D'ya think the sun's getting to us all?  But yeah, I agree! Very quiet!!


----------



## feorag

Well, we see the sun so rarely that we'd be daft to sit in the house all day on a computer when it's shining I suppose! :lol2:

Anyway I'm off to bed, hoping that I can get off to sleep easily and not be back down here again at 1:30 this morning!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> D'ya think the sun's getting to us all?  But yeah, I agree! Very quiet!!


well my absence is due to pup and his stealing my sleep lol 


feorag said:


> Well, we see the sun so rarely that we'd be daft to sit in the house all day on a computer when it's shining I suppose! :lol2:
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed, hoping that I can get off to sleep easily and not be back down here again at 1:30 this morning!


Night


----------



## Shell195

Night Eileen. I think that Dexter looks just like that photo Jai


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Night Eileen. I think that Dexter looks just like that photo Jai


me too :lol2: oops


----------



## Amalthea

Am off to bed, too... Back to work tomorrow after a full week off. Meh.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Am off to bed, too... Back to work tomorrow after a full week off. Meh.


night jen


----------



## Shell195

Night xx


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!

Anyone got any nice plans for the day?

I'm off to the gym then waiting for orange to bring me my new phone... I dropped mine down the toilet yesterday! Luckily it was post-flush so it was clean but my blackberry didn't like it very much! I actually managed to get it working again - took everything apart and put it in a sealed bag of rice to dry it out and it is working... well sort of - the screen is full of water and the camera is broken but otherwise it's ok! But as I have insurance I thought I'd pay the £15 excess and get a new one! silly nancy! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

What news to awake to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so proud of my country today!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> What news to awake to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so proud of my country today!


 
Ive not seen the news, whats happened??


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Ive not seen the news, whats happened??


 
Bin Laden has been kiiled by US forces!


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Bin Laden has been kiiled by US forces!


 

Ive just been watching, great news but I do worry about retaliation! I cant see them taking that lying down.


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Barry goes back to work tomorrow, Jen and he's been off since Maundy Thursay night, so a big shock for him too! 

That's great news about Bin Laden, but I think Shell's right - there will be retaliation, sadly.

Nancy, no plans for me today, but to do as litle as possible. My horrible cough, if anything, is worse and it's keeping me awake at night, so I'm absolutely cream crackered, so I'm deliberately doing only the necessities to try and knock it on the head, cos I've a lot to do at the end of the week.


----------



## ditta




----------



## Amalthea

So cute, Ditta! 

Americans are on high alert for retaliation, but I am still glad he's gone. Murdering B:censor deserves worse than what he got.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> So cute, Ditta!
> 
> Americans are on high alert for retaliation, but I am still glad he's gone. Murdering B:censor deserves worse than what he got.


 although i agree, the thought i had, how much has been spent on a war, searching for him ect, not to mention the lose of life involved. and i don't feel any safer


----------



## ami_j

hmmm my food supplier is back from her holiday , anyone got any recomendations for dog food...been so busy with stuff i forgot to ask :lol2:
hes on wet atm but i want to move him onto dry


----------



## RubyCurtis

we having a bin laden discussion then lol


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel is on Harringtons and he does really well on it. We found JWB was a bit too rich for him when he was a pup and he had the runs, but he's been on Harringtons since then and he's good


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Diesel is on Harringtons and he does really well on it. We found JWB was a bit too rich for him when he was a pup and he had the runs, but he's been on Harringtons since then and he's good


cheers jen  i think shes going to get me a list of what she stocks..dont want something too pricey , i dont agree that price always means quality...caseys old food was 8 quid a sack and it did him no harm :lol2: its too low protein for pupface though


----------



## Amalthea

That's a good thing about Harringtons... Not too expensive (and can even get it from asda/tesco). We get a 15kg sack for the mutt from the wholesalers for something like £15.


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> we having a bin laden discussion then lol


 
Just a minor one:whistling2:


----------



## RubyCurtis

wont read back on the pages as i will only confuse myself. cant decide whether his death was a good or bad thing, sounds odd i know but the backlash from his followers could be quite bad, and unfortunalty there is alot of wankers willing to step into his shoes


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hmmm my food supplier is back from her holiday , anyone got any recomendations for dog food...been so busy with stuff i forgot to ask :lol2:
> hes on wet atm but i want to move him onto dry





Amalthea said:


> Diesel is on Harringtons and he does really well on it. We found JWB was a bit too rich for him when he was a pup and he had the runs, but he's been on Harringtons since then and he's good





ami_j said:


> cheers jen  i think shes going to get me a list of what she stocks..dont want something too pricey , i dont agree that price always means quality...caseys old food was 8 quid a sack and it did him no harm :lol2: its too low protein for pupface though





Amalthea said:


> That's a good thing about Harringtons... Not too expensive (and can even get it from asda/tesco). We get a 15kg sack for the mutt from the wholesalers for something like £15.


 
Also there is the food that Eileen feeds Skye, I cant remember the name but it sounds good and they do a puppy one too.
My brat is on Franks Pro Gold puppy food but shes growing like a weed and has far to much energy for a Cavalier, they are meant to be dopey quiet dogs *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> That's a good thing about Harringtons... Not too expensive (and can even get it from asda/tesco). We get a 15kg sack for the mutt from the wholesalers for something like £15.


oooo nice , will have to write it down and ask her tomorrow 


Shell195 said:


> Also there is the food that Eileen feeds Skye, I cant remember the name but it sounds good and they do a puppy one too


will he still need puppy shell?


----------



## feorag

Jaime I feed CSJ Champ to Skye. He just coulnd't seem to tolerate the other foods we tried, but he's doing great on the Champ and it's only £9.

This is their website, Dog Food for gundogs, sheepdogs, agility dogs, and show dogs., but you go to their "find a stockist" page you can see if anyone stocks it near you.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> oooo nice , will have to write it down and ask her tomorrow
> 
> will he still need puppy shell?


 

I always feed puppy until they are 12 months old


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Jaime I feed CSJ Champ to Skye. He just coulnd't seem to tolerate the other foods we tried, but he's doing great on the Champ and it's only £9.
> 
> This is their website, Dog Food for gundogs, sheepdogs, agility dogs, and show dogs., but you go to their "find a stockist" page you can see if anyone stocks it near you.


had a look, the batleys doesnt do it but argo does..i dont know if she goes to argo

HOWEVER one of the names looks suspiciously like the woman who bred one of her dallies....


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I always feed puppy until they are 12 months old


will look into getting him on puppy/junior then , i know hes been on adult with the old owners ,not sure how long for though


----------



## Amalthea

Batleys do Harringtons  Where we get Diesel's from *lol*


----------



## feorag

I always fed puppy until they were 12 months too! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Batleys do Harringtons  Where we get Diesel's from *lol*


awesome well i know thats one she will be able to get XD

i hate all these deciscions lol im really bad at making them XD


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awesome well i know thats one she will be able to get XD
> 
> i hate all these deciscions lol im really bad at making them XD


 
Whichever food you choose get a small bag and try that before comitting to a big bag.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Whichever food you choose get a small bag and try that before comitting to a big bag.



Yeah, we made that mistake with the JWB :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Whichever food you choose get a small bag and try that before comitting to a big bag.


ooo good thinking lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ditta, did you see my reply about gunther's problems???


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys, our front garden transformation is now complete! Today we put up our hanging baskets, attached planters to the wall, & put out large pots. I then planted the baskets, planters & pots with flowers. It looks great as it is, so I can't wait for all the flowers to bloom!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys, our front garden transformation is now complete! Today we put up our hanging baskets, attached planters to the wall, & put out large pots. I then planted the baskets, planters & pots with flowers. It looks great as it is, so I can't wait for all the flowers to bloom!


What, no pics:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> What, no pics:whistling2:


I will take a pic tomorrow dear : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I will take a pic tomorrow dear : victory:


 
I should think so too:lol2:

How is Joe doing?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I should think so too:lol2:
> 
> How is Joe doing?


Hes still pretty much the same. Some days he has just one pee in the house, others he has a few. Last night he peed on the settee whilst just lying there. He still whines a lot & licks things lots. I going to ring the vets in the morning to order another 2 weeks worth of Vivitonin, as many people are saying it took longer than 2 weeks to have any effect on their dog. If there is no change after that, we will probably decide to take the final trip to the vets with Joe.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hes still pretty much the same. Some days he has just one pee in the house, others he has a few. Last night he peed on the settee whilst just lying there. He still whines a lot & licks things lots. I going to ring the vets in the morning to order another 2 weeks worth of Vivitonin, as many people are saying it took longer than 2 weeks to have any effect on their dog. If there is no change after that, we will probably decide to take the final trip to the vets with Joe.


 

Its so sad when they reach this stage


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Its so sad when they reach this stage


Tell me about it hun!


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry to hear Joe's not doing any better, Col


----------



## RubyCurtis

cant believe the cheek of some people, have u seen what jeweled lady wrote on my frenchie thread


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> cant believe the cheek of some people, have u seen what jeweled lady wrote on my frenchie thread


 

:lol2: Thats RFUK for you


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


Zoo-Man said:


> Hes still pretty much the same. Some days he has just one pee in the house, others he has a few. Last night he peed on the settee whilst just lying there. He still whines a lot & licks things lots. I going to ring the vets in the morning to order another 2 weeks worth of Vivitonin, as many people are saying it took longer than 2 weeks to have any effect on their dog. If there is no change after that, we will probably decide to take the final trip to the vets with Joe.


Fingers crossed that you see some improvement after another 2 weeks of the tablets then Colin! :sad:



RubyCurtis said:


> cant believe the cheek of some people, have u seen what jeweled lady wrote on my frenchie thread


:lol2: I read that and though exactly the same! *shakes head*


----------



## Shell195

Morning. I really need to get dressed and go and buy some paint, Steves off work this week so hes decorating. Thursday is my hospital appointment for my gall bladder.


----------



## feorag

This is my first day alone in the house since 2 weeks last Tuesday and I'm very lonely! :sad: :lol2:
My temperature is up, my throat hurts, I cannot stop coughing (which comes with its own consequences because of the force of the cough :lol, I cannot sleep for the cough and my ribs and back are aching again because of the force of the cough when it starts, so I'm fed up.

These are exactly the same symptoms I had back in March, so I reckon having done too much for the last month between family and fundraising for The Sanctuary and stressing about the cat show entries, I've reactivated that virus.

So I'm a bit fed up this morning! :sad:


----------



## ukphd

Poor you Eileen - you poor thing. Sounds like you need some TLC! Make sure you get some rest if you can.


I watched 3 baby blackbirds come out of the nest in our hedge for the first time yesterday... this morning the mother is feeding one of them on the ground in our garden - is that normal? How long do they normally take to fly? I've obviously kept the cats in so they can't bother it but never witnessed this before so wasn't sure if there ws something wrong with it? It looks ok....


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Poor you Eileen - you poor thing. Sounds like you need some TLC! Make sure you get some rest if you can.
> 
> 
> I watched 3 baby blackbirds come out of the nest in our hedge for the first time yesterday... this morning the mother is feeding one of them on the ground in our garden - is that normal? How long do they normally take to fly? I've obviously kept the cats in so they can't bother it but never witnessed this before so wasn't sure if there ws something wrong with it? It looks ok....


 
Thats quite normal Nancy, it takes a few days before they are strong enough to fly away.

Eileen Im sorry to here you are poorly, I hope you manage to get lots of much needed rest and feel a bit batter later on.

Ive just been in our local petshop and had a go at the young lad. They normally have some reps in decent vivs set up correctly. This morning they have a plastic fish tank with no heat or light being offered for sale for £40 including the small unhappy bearded dragon which is in it:bash: He says its only temporary and Ive said thats not good enough at all. I wish his dad who owns the shop was in as he is so scared of me its untrue:devil:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Thats quite normal Nancy, it takes a few days before they are strong enough to fly away.
> 
> Eileen Im sorry to here you are poorly, I hope you manage to get lots of much needed rest and feel a bit batter later on.
> 
> Ive just been in our local petshop and had a go at the young lad. They normally have some reps in decent vivs set up correctly. This morning they have a plastic fish tank with no heat or light being offered for sale for £40 including the small unhappy bearded dragon which is in it:bash: He says its only temporary and Ive said thats not good enough at all. I wish his dad who owns the shop was in as he is so scared of me its untrue:devil:


Thanks - was a bit worried! All 3 are actually out there now - I just didn't see them before. Mum and Dad look a bit stressed trying to feed them still! I hope they fly off soon - the cats are dying to get out there, as you can imagine!

That's awful - maybe his Dad will be in there next time. There's no excuse for that at all :bash:


----------



## feorag

ukphd said:


> Poor you Eileen - you poor thing. Sounds like you need some TLC! Make sure you get some rest if you can.
> 
> 
> I watched 3 baby blackbirds come out of the nest in our hedge for the first time yesterday... this morning the mother is feeding one of them on the ground in our garden - is that normal? How long do they normally take to fly? I've obviously kept the cats in so they can't bother it but never witnessed this before so wasn't sure if there ws something wrong with it? It looks ok....


We have the same problem here Nancy. I've never encouraged birds into my garden because of the cats, but I have a pair of blackbirds who nest hearby every year and they come and look in my garden for food, so I always have to check before I let the cats out.

Last year they had a fledgling living in my garden for a week. One morning he'd be in the fuschia bush, then another in the St Johns Wort and on one occasion we went out to see if he was about and found him in the jasmine bush, then found him again in the St Johns Wort and that was when we realised that we now had 2. Poor cats didn't get much freedom for that week! :roll:


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Ditta, did you see my reply about gunther's problems???


 i did coin....thing is gunther is really well bred, we have his papers and know his mum and dad, also his breeder is one of the responsible breeders out there hence we got gunther on the proviso he was never bred from cos of his defects.........also he isnt 'dressed or carried constantly' in a bag, he loves his bag when cat takes him out with her its somewhere for a kip but if he wants out......he gets out, he also hates clothing so is never dressed in it much to cats dismay, but if he does where anything its for his own good not cosmetic........his aggression is at being checked over by me, he has mouth trouble cos of his hair lip and his tooths need checking often, his vet ian needs constant updates on this tooth as it is growing straigh forward not downwards as it should be.........i am making progress with this issue by 'scruffing' well touching the back of his neck is all ye needs:lol2:

his skin you cannot really see on pics m sister thought he had something sticky on his fur cos it looks slightly patchy, but as i said no scufs, marks, scabs on his skin, thats why i thought it may be hormonal, he will be castrated as soon as possible as he also needs microchipping at the same time and his teeth checked whilst under, ian said tiny dogs tend to mature quicker than others so this may be poss at 5 months, i will check with ian about his skin.

gunther is a total pleasure to have around 99% of the time just this 'man thing' is a total mystery to me:lol2:


----------



## ditta

jamie.....dexter is gorgeous, i would say more dobe than anything too:flrt::flrt:

eileen, so sorry you is poorly.....feel better now woman:flrt:

shell, ive packed gunthers bags he ready for collection:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

thanks Ditta  hes currently ruining toys :lol2: poor lad dont know hes having his boy bits off tomorrow.
he met my friends dallie bitchs today,hes enamoured with the younger one was really cute to see them playing :flrt:


----------



## temerist

hello wenches :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Sorry to hear Joe's not doing any better, Col


Thanks hun x


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyoneFingers crossed that you see some improvement after another 2 weeks of the tablets then Colin! :sad:


Thanks Eileen, lets hope so x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> i did coin....thing is gunther is really well bred, we have his papers and know his mum and dad, also his breeder is one of the responsible breeders out there hence we got gunther on the proviso he was never bred from cos of his defects.........also he isnt 'dressed or carried constantly' in a bag, he loves his bag when cat takes him out with her its somewhere for a kip but if he wants out......he gets out, he also hates clothing so is never dressed in it much to cats dismay, but if he does where anything its for his own good not cosmetic........his aggression is at being checked over by me, he has mouth trouble cos of his hair lip and his tooths need checking often, his vet ian needs constant updates on this tooth as it is growing straigh forward not downwards as it should be.........i am making progress with this issue by 'scruffing' well touching the back of his neck is all ye needs:lol2:
> 
> his skin you cannot really see on pics m sister thought he had something sticky on his fur cos it looks slightly patchy, but as i said no scufs, marks, scabs on his skin, thats why i thought it may be hormonal, he will be castrated as soon as possible as he also needs microchipping at the same time and his teeth checked whilst under, ian said tiny dogs tend to mature quicker than others so this may be poss at 5 months, i will check with ian about his skin.
> 
> gunther is a total pleasure to have around 99% of the time just this 'man thing' is a total mystery to me:lol2:


Mmm, Im trying to be polite about this, but don't know how to say it.

If he was bred from a long-coat & a smooth-coat, & by someone who breeds merle Chihuahuas, I'd question their responsibility to be honest. 

Of course Gunther loves his bag to sleep in, who wouldn't? But he has 4 little legs which can walk for hours, & thats what dogs do. :lol2:

Yes, toy breeds do mature faster than other larger breeds, so this probably explains his sexiness :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hello wenches :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
*Squeals loudly and throws myself at Ian*(I have no shame:lol2


You have been really missed:flrt::flrt::flrt:

How are you doing stranger??


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> jamie.....dexter is gorgeous, i would say more dobe than anything too:flrt::flrt:
> 
> eileen, so sorry you is poorly.....feel better now woman:flrt:
> 
> *shell, ive packed gunthers bags he ready for collection*:lol2:


He had better not try and hump my little Dolly dog:gasp: Shes a good girl:flrtsometimes:lol2


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> eileen, so sorry you is poorly.....feel better now woman:flrt:


Thanks Ditta - I've had a really easy day and must admit I do feel a bit better - we'll see how I get on overnight, cos that's the problem.


ditta said:


> shell, ive packed gunthers bags he ready for collection:lol2:


You're joking! Cat will have your guts for garters! :lol2:



temerist said:


> hello wenches :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hello Ian, great to have you back - how are you doing?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thanks Ditta - I've had a really easy day and must admit I do feel a bit better - we'll see how I get on overnight, cos that's the problem.
> You're joking! Cat will have your guts for garters! :lol2:
> 
> Hello Ian, great to have you back - how are you doing?


 

Im glad you are feeling better today, night times are always the worst when you have a cough:bash:


----------



## temerist

im not too bad, very tired but very glad to be back home


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> im not too bad, very tired but very glad to be back home


 

Im so glad you are finally home, its no fun being in hospital. Im sure you will recover better now you are back in familiar surroundings:2thumb:

I bet you stayed so long due to all the nurses pampering you *lol*


----------



## temerist

there wasnt any decent nurses lol my own nurse was a cross between kathy bates and dr shipman lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> there wasnt any decent nurses lol my own nurse was a cross between kathy bates and dr shipman lol


 
PMSL:roll2:I bet that was a disappointment:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Hey Ian glad to see you feeling a bit better


----------



## temerist

sorry i was having a play with the dogs lol


----------



## Amalthea

IAN!!!  Missed you!! Glad you're home!


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, Im trying to be polite about this, but don't know how to say it.
> 
> If he was bred from a long-coat & a smooth-coat, & by someone who breeds merle Chihuahuas, I'd question their responsibility to be honest.
> 
> Of course Gunther loves his bag to sleep in, who wouldn't? But he has 4 little legs which can walk for hours, & thats what dogs do. :lol2:
> 
> Yes, toy breeds do mature faster than other larger breeds, so this probably explains his sexiness :flrt:


Cat here, what's wrong with breeding long with short? It doesn't cause health issues does it? As far as i am aware It doesnt and lots of People do it. They may not be anle to be kc registered but ive found A lot of breeders wont register their pups anyway so dont see the problem. Gunthers breeder breeds for pets not for show.And from what I've read there's no problems with breeding merles, it's breeding merle to merle creating double merles that cause the problem and this breeder is fully aware of this n would never breed merle with merle. Theres some debate as to whether tea cups should be bred at all as people are trying to breed smaller and smaller dogs which could cause complications. And before anyone says tea cup isn't a recognised breed I know it isn't but is a term used to describe toy breeds therefore I'm using it. I trust gunthers breeder implicitely and she cares for her animals and would never breed any of her animals if she knew it would be to the detriment to her animals or their offspring.Her set ups, housing and living quarters are set up correctly to ensure safety comfort and happiness for her animals away from harm.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nice to see you posting again Ian, I thought it must be about due for your filth on this thread round about now! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

Bugger can't edit on iPod lol as for Gunther using his legs, he uses them all the time. He only goes in his bag when he's tired or if we're going somewhere it's not safe to walk him or if he's not allowed to. He comes out with me many places n sometimes it's just not feesable to put him down n this way I think it's better than leaving him in on his own. As for dressing he has one cost which is beneficial when it's cold n he's gettin used to it, he doesn't even wear his collars anymore as I dont Want them to ruin his coat


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> We have the same problem here Nancy. I've never encouraged birds into my garden because of the cats, but I have a pair of blackbirds who nest hearby every year and they come and look in my garden for food, so I always have to check before I let the cats out.
> 
> Last year they had a fledgling living in my garden for a week. One morning he'd be in the fuschia bush, then another in the St Johns Wort and on one occasion we went out to see if he was about and found him in the jasmine bush, then found him again in the St Johns Wort and that was when we realised that we now had 2. Poor cats didn't get much freedom for that week! :roll:


Yeah we don't encourage birds either but the blackbirds loved the way the ivy has grown on top of the cat fence and made a little hidey hole for them and nested there - we didn't even realise until a week or so ago. I'm just so glad we noticed as otherwise those 3 baby birds would have been 3 lunches for the cats :gasp:

I've been watching them all day - it's so funny - the 3 of them are all over the place! mum and dad are flying back and forth feeding them - but there's one that's a hell of a lot fatter than the other 2 so I doubt he's gonna fly anytime soon - he's so fat! :lol2: I have some photos but can't be bothered to load them to photobucket tonight - will try to do it tomorrow and share 

Glad you're feeling a little better Eileen - hope you get on ok overnight.



temerist said:


> im not too bad, very tired but very glad to be back home


Welcome back!


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> im not too bad, very tired but very glad to be back home


I bet you are !

Nancy I shall look forward to seeing your photos when you get them uploaded.


----------



## ami_j

poor pup is unaware about tomorrow lol 
anyone got tips? its been ages since ive had a dog castrated and casey was very staid about it being mostly staffy or is that a normal reaction?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> Cat here, what's wrong with breeding long with short? It doesn't cause health issues does it? As far as i am aware It doesnt and lots of People do it. They may not be anle to be kc registered but ive found A lot of breeders wont register their pups anyway so dont see the problem. Gunthers breeder breeds for pets not for show.And from what I've read there's no problems with breeding merles, it's breeding merle to merle creating double merles that cause the problem and this breeder is fully aware of this n would never breed merle with merle. Theres some debate as to whether tea cups should be bred at all as people are trying to breed smaller and smaller dogs which could cause complications. And before anyone says tea cup isn't a recognised breed I know it isn't but is a term used to describe toy breeds therefore I'm using it. I trust gunthers breeder implicitely and she cares for her animals and would never breed any of her animals if she knew it would be to the detriment to her animals or their offspring.Her set ups, housing and living quarters are set up correctly to ensure safety comfort and happiness for her animals away from harm.


The KC do not allow smooth coat to long coat breeding. You can have a long coat puppy from 2 smooth coat parents and the KC will register the puppy as such, but you can't have a smooth coat puppy from two long coat parents. Its best to keep the 2 breeds pure. Plus, many of the long coats you see are bigger than smooth coats. Merles too are not to be encouraged. Tea-cup is a term used to describe a small Chihuahua, very American. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> poor pup is unaware about tomorrow lol
> anyone got tips? its been ages since ive had a dog castrated and casey was very staid about it being mostly staffy or is that a normal reaction?


 

My rottie was a big baby when he got castrated, make sure they send him home with some painkillers as some dogs dont do pain at all


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor Dexter - I hope he's OK tomorrow Jai!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> Bugger can't edit on iPod lol as for Gunther using his legs, he uses them all the time. He only goes in his bag when he's tired or if we're going somewhere it's not safe to walk him or if he's not allowed to. He comes out with me many places n sometimes it's just not feesable to put him down n this way I think it's better than leaving him in on his own. As for dressing he has one cost which is beneficial when it's cold n he's gettin used to it, he doesn't even wear his collars anymore as I dont Want them to ruin his coat


Im not having a go at you hun, Im just saying that all these old ladies you see who's Chihuahua (or Yorkie, or Pom, or....) is a yappy, snappy, bratty let-down to the breed, well those dogs 99% of the time have been made like that because the owner hasn't let them be dogs because they are small.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My rottie was a big baby when he got castrated, make sure they send him home with some painkillers as some dogs dont do pain at all


i know they have always given the rats a shot of painkiller to come home with so would assume he will be the same 


feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor Dexter - I hope he's OK tomorrow Jai!


Ta Eileen ,hoping hes gonna be good for them lol. my friend is giving me a lift back with him so at least he doesnt have to come home on the bus


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Dexter  Diesel was bad when he was "done", too, but that was mainly cuz of the vet's screw up, I think.


----------



## Amalthea

Where's my "welcome back Ian" post gone? *grumbles*


----------



## Amalthea

And now it's there... WTF?!?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Poor Dexter  Diesel was bad when he was "done", too, but that was mainly cuz of the vet's screw up, I think.


well they arent the vet that i used for casey, we had a different one then. im sure he wll be fine, its leaving him thats likely to upset him worse


----------



## Amalthea

Leaving him will prolly upset YOU more


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Leaving him will prolly upset YOU more


haha i will get upset but hes got separation anxiety... poor vets lol


----------



## Amalthea

*lol*

And that's me off to bed. Am knackered!!! Night, all


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *lol*
> 
> And that's me off to bed. Am knackered!!! Night, all


me too , early start >_< 
night jen (and any lurkers)


----------



## ukphd

Morning! 




ami_j said:


> poor pup is unaware about tomorrow lol
> anyone got tips? its been ages since ive had a dog castrated and casey was very staid about it being mostly staffy or is that a normal reaction?


Aww I hope he's ok - bless him 


Here's some photos of one the little baby blackbirds 

fat bird! 










having a little stretch









feeeeeeeed me!


----------



## Amalthea

What lovely pics!!!


----------



## ami_j

awww cute lil bird! 
im am beyond tired hope i can sleep when i get back


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck to Dexter!! Am tired, too...... Got work this morning  With the returning manager, too... Meh.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Good luck to Dexter!! Am tired, too...... Got work this morning  With the returning manager, too... Meh.


thanks hun  hoping he wont be too shy


----------



## ami_j

well hes all dropped off bless him,he was a good boy.made friends with a MASSIVE boxer in the waiting room and even had a wag at the vet.so hopefully hes overcoming his shyness.cant wait til one then i can ring up


----------



## Shell195

What lovely photos Nancy, baby birds are sooooooooo cute:flrt:

Good luck at the vets Dexter, Im sure he will be fine Jai


----------



## ami_j

ta shell  having a rest im bloody knackered he started up at 5am.got cleaning to do before he comes home,it can wait a while though lol


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

I'm sure Dexter will be fine Jai, but I know how you're feeling at the moment. 1:00 won't come soon enough, will it?

Excellent photos Nancy - lovely one of the baby waiting to be fed! :2thumb:

Well I can't believe what a beautiful day it is here - again. This weather is getting boring! :lol2: But it worries me about what sort of weather we're going to get in the proper summer!!


----------



## ami_j

nope lol. once i know hes ok i can enjoy the peace :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Not for long though! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Not for long though! :whistling2:


ahaha no wouldnt do would it XD


----------



## ami_j

hes doing good he can come home after three  bless him and hes actually behaving apparently :gasp:


----------



## Roseanna

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm sure Dexter will be fine Jai, but I know how you're feeling at the moment. 1:00 won't come soon enough, will it?
> 
> Excellent photos Nancy - lovely one of the baby waiting to be fed! :2thumb:
> 
> Well I can't believe what a beautiful day it is here - again. This weather is getting boring! :lol2: But it worries me about what sort of weather we're going to get in the proper summer!!


 your sig is too cute! :flrt:


----------



## cubeykc

Just found out my cat is pregnant I can feel them moving in her tummy how long do you reckon intill there here?


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> hes doing good he can come home after three  bless him and hes actually behaving apparently :gasp:


Excellent news Jaime - maybe he's behaving cos he thinks you've dumped him :lol2:

He'll probably revert when he gets home again!



cubeykc said:


> Just found out my cat is pregnant I can feel them moving in her tummy how long do you reckon intill there here?


That's very difficult to tell.

Have you any idea when she was mated? When was she in season?


----------



## ami_j

he prob does bless him  be nice to have him back home


----------



## cubeykc

That's very difficult to tell.

Have you any idea when she was mated? When was she in season?[/QUOTE]

I have no idea at all sorry


----------



## ukphd

Glad you guys like the photos  Wanted to take more but was worried about bothering them too much. I can only see 2 in the garden now - both have made it up to the top of the magnolia (it's only about 7 ft) which has catproof netting around it so the cats can't climb it but I won't let them out yet as I'm worried the babies might fall or something. Not sure where the 3rd is, I imagine either he/she has flown, or has died overnight and I just haven't spotted it. They all looked strong though so I hope it's flown 



ami_j said:


> hes doing good he can come home after three  bless him and hes actually behaving apparently :gasp:


Aww brilliant! bless him  :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

How's the pup doing, Jai?  I am really tired..... Am thinking about maybe lying down for a nap.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> The KC do not allow smooth coat to long coat breeding. You can have a long coat puppy from 2 smooth coat parents and the KC will register the puppy as such, but you can't have a smooth coat puppy from two long coat parents. Its best to keep the 2 breeds pure. Plus, many of the long coats you see are bigger than smooth coats. Merles too are not to be encouraged. Tea-cup is a term used to describe a small Chihuahua, very American. :lol2:


 technically every breed should be kept pure imo, but they arent, so mixing two different types of coat in the same pedigree dog isnt that bad!:lol2: as said earlier, nothin wrong with merles so long as you dont breed back to a merle, thats when the problems start


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> How's the pup doing, Jai?  I am really tired..... Am thinking about maybe lying down for a nap.


have a nap  That's what I did yesterday and made me feel tonnes better


----------



## Amalthea

Really should clean out the gigs, though. Meh!


----------



## feorag

ukphd said:


> Glad you guys like the photos  Wanted to take more but was worried about bothering them too much. I can only see 2 in the garden now - both have made it up to the top of the magnolia (it's only about 7 ft) which has catproof netting around it so the cats can't climb it but I won't let them out yet as I'm worried the babies might fall or something. Not sure where the 3rd is, I imagine either he/she has flown, or has died overnight and I just


I think it's more than likely that one has already flown off, or at least to somewhere outside your garden.


----------



## Amalthea

Do one of you ladies have a paid membership on preloved? I need the details of this:

Preloved | 2 male guinea pigs free to gud home for sale in Leigh, Lancashire, UK


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> I think it's more than likely that one has already flown off, or at least to somewhere outside your garden.


I do hope so


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Do one of you ladies have a paid membership on preloved? I need the details of this:
> 
> Preloved | 2 male guinea pigs free to gud home for sale in Leigh, Lancashire, UK


 
*Contact By Telephone*

Telephone lozzafrog on:
*07504441632 (Any time)*


----------



## ami_j

ukphd said:


> Glad you guys like the photos  Wanted to take more but was worried about bothering them too much. I can only see 2 in the garden now - both have made it up to the top of the magnolia (it's only about 7 ft) which has catproof netting around it so the cats can't climb it but I won't let them out yet as I'm worried the babies might fall or something. Not sure where the 3rd is, I imagine either he/she has flown, or has died overnight and I just haven't spotted it. They all looked strong though so I hope it's flown
> 
> 
> 
> Aww brilliant! bless him  :flrt:


thanks 


Amalthea said:


> How's the pup doing, Jai?  I am really tired..... Am thinking about maybe lying down for a nap.


hes whiny, hes not liking being crated, hes being too silly though sposed to be resting


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> thanks
> 
> hes whiny, hes not liking being crated, hes being too silly though sposed to be resting


 
Ive never crated my dogs after neutering and find they settle best next to me. Male dogs like the whole nursing thing *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive never crated my dogs after neutering and find they settle best next to me. Male dogs like the whole nursing thing *lol*


haha, he is used to his crate, hes settled now on his bed. hes had me up and down the stairs letting hm out poor lad


----------



## millie_moo

random question:
does anyone else have a cat called Fish?


----------



## feorag

millie_moo said:


> random question:
> does anyone else have a cat called Fish?


:lol2: 

Random answer? No!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Shell!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Random answer? No!


*S******s*


----------



## ami_j

pup is now settled with a chew i really hope it lasts


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> technically every breed should be kept pure imo, but they arent, so mixing two different types of coat in the same pedigree dog isnt that bad!:lol2: as said earlier, nothin wrong with merles so long as you dont breed back to a merle, thats when the problems start


I wouldn't encourage breeding between l/c & s/c, nor the breeding of merles personally, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## feorag

I'm speaking from a totally ignorant angle here, as I know nothing about chis, but I am very interested.

So Colin can you explain to me why breeding l/c and s/c chis is frowned on?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm speaking from a totally ignorant angle here, as I know nothing about chis, but I am very interested.
> 
> So Colin can you explain to me why breeding l/c and s/c chis is frowned on?


 

I wondered this too as its acceptable to mate a GSD longcoat with a normal coat. Show people tend not to do it as they dont like longcoats as they cant be shown.


----------



## feorag

Well that's one of the reasons why I'm asking Shell.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm speaking from a totally ignorant angle here, as I know nothing about chis, but I am very interested.
> 
> So Colin can you explain to me why breeding l/c and s/c chis is frowned on?


The KC do not allow smooth coat to long coat breeding. You can have a long coat puppy from 2 smooth coat parents and the KC will register the puppy as such, but you can't have a smooth coat puppy from two long coat parents. Its best to keep the 2 breeds pure. The 2 types of Chi are shown seperately, & are listed as seperate breeds. If you look at long coat Chis, they are normally bigger than smooth coats. I believe that they will probably eventually start to look more 'different' from each other & develop into their own types more. 

Take Chinese Crested Dogs for example. Both the hairless & powder-puff varieties are shown together. I believe that the 2 types will eventually be split into hairless type & powder-puff type for show, as they are quite different looking dogs. 

Another example is the German Shorthaired Pointer, which is now classed seperately to the German Wirehaired Pointer & the German Longhaired Pointer. 

Another is Dachunds.

Back to Chihuahuas, its frowned upon by the KC & many breeders to breed long coat to smooth coat as the purity of the breeds will be questioned.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> The KC do not allow smooth coat to long coat breeding. You can have a long coat puppy from 2 smooth coat parents and the KC will register the puppy as such, but you can't have a smooth coat puppy from two long coat parents. Its best to keep the 2 breeds pure. The 2 types of Chi are shown seperately, & are listed as seperate breeds. If you look at long coat Chis, they are normally bigger than smooth coats. I believe that they will probably eventually start to look more 'different' from each other & develop into their own types more.
> 
> Take Chinese Crested Dogs for example. Both the hairless & powder-puff varieties are shown together. I believe that the 2 types will eventually be split into hairless type & powder-puff type for show, as they are quite different looking dogs.
> 
> Another example is the German Shorthaired Pointer, which is now classed seperately to the German Wirehaired Pointer & the German Longhaired Pointer.
> 
> Another is Dachunds.
> 
> Back to Chihuahuas, its frowned upon by the KC & many breeders to breed long coat to smooth coat as the purity of the breeds will be questioned.


 

That explains it. Both kinds of coats in the GSD are classed as the same but longcoats arent shown. German and English GSD are so different in type that they are trying to get them classed as a seperate breed.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> That explains it. Both kinds of coats in the GSD are classed as the same but longcoats arent shown. German and English GSD are so different in type that they are trying to get them classed as a seperate breed.


Oh good, Im glad it made sense. I was afraid I'd just babbled crap :lol2:

BTW, this is the outside of our house after we tarted it up the other day (Clark's bad timing as he checked for mail) :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

if anyone asks...Dexter isnt on the sofa :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> if anyone asks...Dexter isnt on the sofa :whistling2:


:lol2: I think he deserves it after what he's had done today!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I think he deserves it after what he's had done today!


well its stopped him pratting about and whining so cant be all bad 
how are you and the gang then?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh good, Im glad it made sense. I was afraid I'd just babbled crap :lol2:
> 
> BTW, this is the outside of our house after we tarted it up the other day (Clark's bad timing as he checked for mail) :lol2:
> 
> image


 

Should look very nice when the flowers bloom. I think Clark just wanted to be in the photo:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well its stopped him pratting about and whining so cant be all bad
> how are you and the gang then?


Me & my tribe are good thanks hun. : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh good, Im glad it made sense. I was afraid I'd just babbled crap :lol2:
> 
> BTW, this is the outside of our house after we tarted it up the other day (Clark's bad timing as he checked for mail) :lol2:
> 
> image


oooo your planter looks awesome out there


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Should look very nice when the flowers bloom. I think Clark just wanted to be in the photo:lol2:


No, he hates having his photo taken! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Me & my tribe are good thanks hun. : victory:


glad to hear it


----------



## ami_j




----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> image


Naww :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Naww :flrt:


i love his foldy legs :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image


 
Aww he needs squeezing:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Aww he needs squeezing:flrt:


hes got a nice beef bone to hpefully keep him out of mischief tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

ami_j said:


> image


awwww bless him - could he fold himself up any smaller!:lol2: Poor little man 


Col - the house looks great! :2thumb:

Anyone doing anything interesting today?


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Dexter!! All pathetic!

The house looks great, Col!


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all!

Colin you'll have to post a "before and after" photograph when the tubs and baskets are in full bloom. :2thumb:

I'm doing nothing today - well nothing physical apart from walking Skye. I cancelled my child minding today and the school at the sanctuary tomorrow, cos I still feel like cr*p.

However, I've got all my show entries to finalise, photograph and the cheques to sort and log to hand over to my Show manager tonight. I've got a committee meeting that I would love to get out of, but can't, but the rest of my day will be sorting my show entries.


----------



## Shell195

Ive only just got back in and sat down:gasp:
The vets went well with Bambi and Murphy and Murphy was chipped as hes the only one not done. The vet was his usual charming self saying why would I want Murphy back if he got lost as hes such a yapper:devil: All in good humour though:lol2:
I took Purdy as her brath stunk to high heaven so hes removed all bar her teeth bar her canines and small ones, poor girl  She seems very happy though which is good news:no1:
My hospital appointment went as expected and I have to have a camera before they remove my gall bladder:bash:
We also bought another car at long last:no1:
While I was out Sophie dog sat and rang me as Bailey(persian) had caught a young thrush in the garden, she put it on heat in a cat carrier and now its recovered from shock Ive released it as it had no injuries. It was a very strong flyer and took to the sky immediately:no1:
Steve has just gone to the chinese as weve had no time to cook. Im well and truly shattered, its been a very busy and eventful day.


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell woman - that's some day! :gasp: :lol2:

I sat on my *rse and talked to my problem children until 2:30pm this afternoon, which then left me rushing around like a headless chicken, walking the dog, having a bath and washing my hair and sorting out all my show entries, cheques, tally sheets, new members and renewals and making the tea before going out to the committee meeting.

Arrived a little late to discover that I hadn't booked the room (must have forgot!! :blush. The room we usually use was being used as a polling station the downstairs large hall was the ringcraft training, the upstairs large hall had a "keep fit" (probably zumba going by the music) class going on and we had a room another floor above that, which had a balcony over the top that was drowned out by the music and the "whooping" of the exercising women.

So we sat in a room, whos floor was vibrating and had to shout at each other, so my voice went as soon as I'd given my secretary's report (which was barely a sentence) and I had to ask the chairman to read out all the new members while I choked and slurped cough syrup and water for the rest of the evening cos I couldn't talk!

Great night! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> awwww bless him - could he fold himself up any smaller!:lol2: Poor little man
> 
> 
> Col - the house looks great! :2thumb:
> 
> Anyone doing anything interesting today?





Amalthea said:


> Poor Dexter!! All pathetic!
> 
> The house looks great, Col!





feorag said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Colin you'll have to post a "before and after" photograph when the tubs and baskets are in full bloom. :2thumb:
> 
> I'm doing nothing today - well nothing physical apart from walking Skye. I cancelled my child minding today and the school at the sanctuary tomorrow, cos I still feel like cr*p.
> 
> However, I've got all my show entries to finalise, photograph and the cheques to sort and log to hand over to my Show manager tonight. I've got a committee meeting that I would love to get out of, but can't, but the rest of my day will be sorting my show entries.


Thanks ladies. I will certainly take pics when everything is in full bloom Eileen.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive only just got back in and sat down:gasp:
> The vets went well with Bambi and Murphy and Murphy was chipped as hes the only one not done. The vet was his usual charming self saying why would I want Murphy back if he got lost as hes such a yapper:devil: All in good humour though:lol2:
> I took Purdy as her brath stunk to high heaven so hes removed all bar her teeth bar her canines and small ones, poor girl  She seems very happy though which is good news:no1:
> My hospital appointment went as expected and I have to have a camera before they remove my gall bladder:bash:
> We also bought another car at long last:no1:
> While I was out Sophie dog sat and rang me as Bailey(persian) had caught a young thrush in the garden, she put it on heat in a cat carrier and now its recovered from shock Ive released it as it had no injuries. It was a very strong flyer and took to the sky immediately:no1:
> Steve has just gone to the chinese as weve had no time to cook. Im well and truly shattered, its been a very busy and eventful day.


So just a quiet boring day for you then eh Shell? :lol2:

Im glad the Thrush was ok.


----------



## Amalthea

Just a flying visit... Hi and bye, really. Been a very long day with work stuff that I can't really go into.... Emotionally knackered. Night everybody!! xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Just a flying visit... Hi and bye, really. Been a very long day with work stuff that I can't really go into.... Emotionally knackered. Night everybody!! xx


Hope things are ok with you hun. You know we're here if you need us. x


----------



## Shell195

What a great end to the day, Ive just recovered from an attack of gall stones:bash::bash:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> What a great end to the day, Ive just recovered from an attack of gall stones:bash::bash:


Oh no!
Hope you are feeling better this morning. How long does it usually last?


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Hope things are ok with you hun. You know we're here if you need us. x


Thanx a bunch  It's not REALLY something that affects me, but work atmosphere is gonna suck now and yeah.... Mainly concerning the return of our store manager from maternity leave. She is, however, treating me like I don't know how to do basic stuff that I've been doing since she's been gone... Pissing me off. And Charlotte (the Assistant manager) has already told her that we all know how to run the shop>



Shell195 said:


> What a great end to the day, Ive just recovered from an attack of gall stones:bash::bash:


Are you feeling better this morning, Shell??

I feel a bit crap today.... Period started (late, so I had gotten my hopes up) and cramps are already bad. This'll be the first one in years that I've had with no birth control at all. Louis is being a hot water bottle. May go curl up and cry.


----------



## Shell195

Gall stone pain usually lasts up to 40 minutes then its gone, but the pain is very intense and it makes me sleepy afterwards. 

Jen, I hope Louis eases your pain *hugs*


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Bloody hell woman - that's some day! :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> I sat on my *rse and talked to my problem children until 2:30pm this afternoon, which then left me rushing around like a headless chicken, walking the dog, having a bath and washing my hair and sorting out all my show entries, cheques, tally sheets, new members and renewals and making the tea before going out to the committee meeting.
> 
> Arrived a little late to discover that I hadn't booked the room (must have forgot!! :blush. The room we usually use was being used as a polling station the downstairs large hall was the ringcraft training, the upstairs large hall had a "keep fit" (probably zumba going by the music) class going on and we had a room another floor above that, which had a balcony over the top that was drowned out by the music and the "whooping" of the exercising women.
> 
> So we sat in a room, whos floor was vibrating and had to shout at each other, so my voice went as soon as I'd given my secretary's report (which was barely a sentence) and I had to ask the chairman to read out all the new members while I choked and slurped cough syrup and water for the rest of the evening cos I couldn't talk!
> 
> Great night! :whistling2:


YouTube - The Fast Show - Bob Fleming Cough Medicine

sorry ladies my new warhammer hobby has been taking up alot of my time how are you all?

ian- it was nice to see you back. hope your starting to feel like your old self


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all! I didn't wake up until 11:15 this morning :gasp: and I've just spent over an hour talking on the phone to Anyday Anne, cos we didn't meet up this week.


Shell195 said:


> Shell - so sorry to hear about your gall stone attack Shell, hope you're feeling better this morning.
> 
> Jen - same with you, hope the pains aren't too bad - shame you started. I don't know anything about the implant, cos it didn't exist when I was your age, but I know with the pill it could take months to get pregnant after you'd been on it for a while.
> 
> Tom - loved the video - lol'd at the sprayed cough medicine, fortunately I'm not so polite and I just slurp it from the bottle, so no chance of spraying it all over the house (or my fellow committee members last night - although I know where I would have directed it if I had :lol2:. And fortunately no farting side effects - yet!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Charlibob

Loudest cat in the world | The Sun |News

Thats one loud purr :lol2: I thought Jimmys purring in his sleep was bad!


----------



## Amalthea

The great thing about the implant is it comes out of your system as soon as you have it removed. Why the dr suggested I have that, actually. Been curled up on the couch all afternoon. Oops.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> The great thing about the implant is it comes out of your system as soon as you have it removed. Why the dr suggested I have that, actually. Been curled up on the couch all afternoon. Oops.


Oh I see - so technically your system doesn't need any recovery time for pregnancy.

It does make you wonder though that they tell you it can take a few months to get pregnant when you stop taking the pill because you need to get the chemicals out of your system, yet people seem to get pregnant just by forgetting to take one???


----------



## Amalthea

Or even by taking antibiotics....... The injection is quite bad and takes AGES to come out of your system. I know of loads of women who've gotten pregnant within a couple days of having the implant removed. I was hoping I was going to be one of them. Oh well.... At least I won't be about ready to pop for NYE with Darren, I guess.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, no posts since before 6pm!!! :gasp:

Im cheesed off cos I have a cold sore! :devil: Nothing compared to Shell's & Jen's ailments though ((HUGS))


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, no posts since before 6pm!!! :gasp:
> 
> Im cheesed off cos I have a cold sore! :devil: Nothing compared to Shell's & Jen's ailments though ((HUGS))


 
I suffer from cold sores too but havent had one for ages. Nasty painful things:bash:

Ive had another bout of pain and have spent most of tonight trying to recover:bash: Im off to bed soon as it makes me feel really sleepy.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Or even by taking antibiotics....... The injection is quite bad and takes AGES to come out of your system. I know of loads of women who've gotten pregnant within a couple days of having the implant removed. I was hoping I was going to be one of them. Oh well.... At least I won't be about ready to pop for NYE with Darren, I guess.


That would be your worst nightmare after all the trouble you went to over getting the tickets!!!

Looks like Barry is now coming down with the same virus as I am, poor soul and he's got to go to Salford on Sunday night for 2 days.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That would be your worst nightmare after all the trouble you went to over getting the tickets!!!
> 
> Looks like Barry is now coming down with the same virus as I am, poor soul and he's got to go to Salford on Sunday night for 2 days.


 
Poor Barry, do you feel any better now?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it'd suck if my waters broke on Darren's feet *lol*

Sorry about your cold sore, Col... Horrible things! My Dad gets 'em bad! And sorry you're still not well, Shell  Hopefully the dr will be sorting it out soon!! I'm off to bed with cake. Need cake *nods*


----------



## Shell195

Right, Im off to bed before this pain starts up again:bash:
Im at the sanctuary all day tomorrow so I hope its gone by then.

Night all x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Poor Barry, do you feel any better now?


Sadly, not much!

Still coughing like an idiot and relying on Tena's! :roll:

And now I'm off to bed too.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Your all leaving me! Ok, I'll man the station while your all gone. : victory: 
:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Your all leaving me! Ok, I'll *man the station* while your all gone. : victory:
> :lol2:


 
Don't you mean *Fairy*! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Stupid alarm didn't go off this morning, so just a quick "hi" before I leave for work.... The atmosphere is gonna suck! HI!!!!


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Don't you mean *Fairy*! :lol2:


Thats not the way to win friends and influence people:whistling2:

I feel a lot better this morning so may manage without consuming vast amounts of painkillers and antacids. I had the most bizarre dream, there were crabs crawling out of our pond and up a wall we dont actually have:crazy: Im off to the sanctuary shortly so will see you all later


----------



## feorag

Morning. Shell I had a weird dream last night too - involving all my dead family! It was well weird, but thankfully when I woke up I couldn't remember all the details.


CE1985F said:


> Don't you mean *Fairy*! :lol2:


:naughty:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning. Shell I had a weird dream last night too - involving all my dead family! It was well weird, but thankfully when I woke up I couldn't remember all the details.:naughty:


 
Do you feel any better today?


----------



## feorag

Definitely not coughing as much this morning, but woke up a couple of times through the night choking.

Barry's still in bed, he's been up through the night gargling with disprin (his favourite treatment for a sore throat) and is about to go through the runny nose stage and believe me when Barry's colds reach the runny nose stage, it runs - permanently :gasp: and the only way to stop it is to plug his nose with tissues! :lol2:

He's terrified that he doesn't get past this stage before he goes to Salford tomorrow for this course! :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats not the way to win friends and influence people:whistling2:
> 
> I feel a lot better this morning so may manage without consuming vast amounts of painkillers and antacids. I had the most bizarre dream, there were crabs crawling out of our pond and up a wall we dont actually have:crazy: Im off to the sanctuary shortly so will see you all later


Dreaming about crabs might, some people would say, be a subconscious warning............ but you just shave the area & apply the cream to get rid! 

:roll2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Dreaming about crabs might, some people would say, be a subconscious warning............ but you just shave the area & apply the cream to get rid!
> 
> :roll2:


 
I could be offended by this comment:bash: but Im not :rotfl:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I could be offended by this comment:bash: but Im not :rotfl:


I couldn't help myself :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Dreaming about crabs might, some people would say, be a subconscious warning............ but you just shave the area & apply the cream to get rid!
> 
> :roll2:


oh your a cheeky man :rotfl:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh your a cheeky man :rotfl:


But you love me for it!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

I lol'd too! :lol:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> But you love me for it!!! :mf_dribble:


maybe


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I lol'd too! :lol:


Thank you, I'll be here all week! :notworthy:


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!

Have had an awful couple of nights not sleeping - don't know why, too much thinking perhaps (best I stop that! Lol!) So feeling rubbish today. Gonna go to my combat class at the gym though to see if it perks me up! Hope everyone is ok


----------



## feorag

Morning. I've had a couple of awful nights too Nancy and I woke up, came downstairs this morning and promptly felt sick, so had to sit down! :roll:

Feeling a bit better now, but still got a heavy head - I think someone swapped it for mine overnight cos this one just doesn't fit properly! :lol2:

I have just finalised my show entries and counted up that I need 127 Certificates and 764 rosettes!!!

I am still expecting maybe a couple of trailing entries coming in at the last minute after everything has gone to the printer, but sadly we are 53 cats down on our entry last year. :sad: This seems to be the trend for a lot of cat shows nowadays.


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds like a lot of prep work, Eileen!!!! Sorry you're not feeling well 

Are you feeling a bit better after the gym, Nancy?


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I are painting the living room  We need another tin of the red, though... Meh.


----------



## Amalthea

Here's the first coat:


----------



## Shell195

To much effort for me Eileen, I would get really stressed trying to sort that lot out:bash:

Steve has spent a week stripping, prepping and painting and hes still not finished.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Here's the first coat:
> 
> image


Looks good:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

It's still VERY patchy, but I really like the bits that are quite thick (like where I toched it up with the brush). So definitely in need of another tin. Meh. I'm not one to be patient and wait til "tomorrow" for something.


----------



## Shell195

Steves back at work tomorrow but hes just gone to pick up a critter 3 cage from a member off here. Im going to move the 3 jirds into that and put my hammy in the critter 2. The jirds love their cage and are so much more active in this than the tank so thought another level would be great for them and Im sure my hammy would love the space in a critter 2 as shes so active.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That sounds like a lot of prep work, Eileen!!!! Sorry you're not feeling well


I'm OK now Jen, no idea what made me feel so off this morning.

The show is a general pain in the ass, but someone's got to do it and no-one else appears to be willing to take it on. I used to only do the shorthairs, Siamese and Household Pet entries, but for the last 3 years I've had to take the Persians and Semi-longhaireds too, so double the work.



Amalthea said:


> Here's the first coat:
> 
> image


I'm liking that - very much! :2thumb:

Shell, did I know you had jirds???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm OK now Jen, no idea what made me feel so off this morning.
> 
> The show is a general pain in the ass, but someone's got to do it and no-one else appears to be willing to take it on. I used to only do the shorthairs, Siamese and Household Pet entries, but for the last 3 years I've had to take the Persians and Semi-longhaireds too, so double the work.
> 
> I'm liking that - very much! :2thumb:
> 
> Shell, did I know you had jirds???


 

Yes you did:lol2: 3 brothers called hop, skip and jump. My local petshop wanted rid of them and being me I felt sorry for them as they were in a tiny tank. they are very friendly little critters and great fun to watch:flrt: One of them had a really bad limp(hoppy) when I took him but its mended now:2thumb:

Heres my poor Purdy now shes gummy sleeping with Dolly


----------



## Amalthea

Would love some pics of your jird set up, Shell  And what a cute pic!!!

Glad you're feeling better, Eileen!!!  

I am covered in paint and am about to hop in the bath... Gary's still painting *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Would love some pics of your jird set up, Shell  And what a cute pic!!!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, Eileen!!!
> 
> I am covered in paint and am about to hop in the bath... Gary's still painting *lol*


 
You will have to wait until I set up the critter 3 for them, hopefully tomorrow. I fill the bottom with straw, shavings and very hard cardboard tubes so they can dig but they spend a lot of time hopping about on their second level in the critter 2. They were getting a bit bossy with each other in their tank but moving them into the cage had meant peace now reigns:2thumb: Im going to fill a large bowl with sand for them too as at the minute the 2 small sand baths are jird toilets


----------



## Amalthea

You could probably make some sort of digging tank/tub IN the cage, too.... Just an idea....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You could probably make some sort of digging tank/tub IN the cage, too.... Just an idea....


Thats what I meant when I said large bowl. It needs to be something chew proof though as they eat everything:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Bless!! Very gerbil-y.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yes you did:lol2: 3 brothers called hop, skip and jump. My local petshop wanted rid of them and being me I felt sorry for them as they were in a tiny tank. they are very friendly little critters and great fun to watch:flrt: One of them had a really bad limp(hoppy) when I took him but its mended now:2thumb:
> 
> Heres my poor Purdy now shes gummy sleeping with Dolly
> image


Oh, now that rings a bell from the not too distant past! :2thumb:

Aw, bless Purdy! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> To much effort for me Eileen, I would get really stressed trying to sort that lot out:bash:
> 
> *Steve has spent a week stripping,* prepping and painting and hes still not finished.


You sending him out to earn extra money??? 

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> You sending him out to earn extra money???
> 
> :lol2:


 



:lol2:I dont think he would make much money


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:I dont think he would make much money


Aww, poor Steve! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Well an early morning for me as I'm on 'animal patrol', feedng animals, cleaning litter trays and walking Skye, while Barry had a lie-in at his hotel in Salford! :lol2:

Now about to make up a couple of bonding pouches for someone on here.


----------



## Shell195

Did you get a good nights sleep with no snoring?
Im on animal duty too as Steve is back at work aafter a week off, it was very hard getting up:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't wanna get up this morning, either..... And first I set my alarm for early, cuz I looked at the wrong day on the calendar! *grumbles* Went back to bed, but still sleepy.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Did you get a good nights sleep with no snoring?
> Im on animal duty too as Steve is back at work aafter a week off, it was very hard getting up:lol2:


Well it took me ages to actually get to sleep, but once I managed it I was fine, no irritating noises to keep me awake! :lol2:

Struggled to get up though, cos it took so long to get to sleep! :roll:

I can see I'm not as well schooled as Barry in the art of feeding, cos I forgot to move the cats' leftovers dish to the back of the workbench this morning and consequently Skye pinched it and ate the lot! :bash:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/688862-face-guilty-dog.html#post8225862


----------



## Bear.

Hi every one I'm just after some advice from all you cat people.

Basically my sister in laws cat had a litter of 5 kittens on march the 31st which makes them nearly 6 weeks old. Any way she text me last night asking when I was going to pick up the kitten I am having as they are "eating drinking and poohing" her words! And she is fed up of chasing after them and cleaning up after them. 

Isn't it too soon for them to leave there mum??


----------



## Shell195

Bear. said:


> Hi every one I'm just after some advice from all you cat people.
> 
> Basically my sister in laws cat had a litter of 5 kittens on march the 31st which makes them nearly 6 weeks old. Any way she text me last night asking when I was going to pick up the kitten I am having as they are "eating drinking and poohing" her words! And she is fed up of chasing after them and cleaning up after them.
> 
> Isn't it too soon for them to leave there mum??


 
Yes it is. Kittens should leave mum around 12/13 weeks and never before the age of 10 weeks. Eating and drinking on their own is only the start of the weaning process. Kittens taken away from mum to early suffer many problems.


----------



## Bear.

Yes that's what I thought. Thanks for the quick reply. I will just tell her I'm not having it till 10 weeks but get the feeling she will have given them all away by then  
Why is there just no telling some people!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

Hey everyone!
A little cat update!
We still have Jasper and Oscar.
Unfortunately, not long after we rehomed her, Millie was hit by a car.
So, I have a different new edition to show you guys, 4 month old, Maine **** x kitten (we aren't sure what he was crossed with, people have said he has norwegian)
He's growing like wildfire.
On his first day..









A few days ago..


----------



## feorag

Bear. said:


> Yes that's what I thought. Thanks for the quick reply. I will just tell her I'm not having it till 10 weeks but get the feeling she will have given them all away by then
> Why is there just no telling some people!


I hope your sister will wait to rehome them - it really is in their best interests and she doesn't want people coming back in 6 months time saying they can't cope with their kitten cos it's biting them or something like that!



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Hey everyone!
> A little cat update!
> We still have Jasper and Oscar.
> Unfortunately, not long after we rehomed her, Millie was hit by a car.
> So, I have a different new edition to show you guys, 4 month old, Maine **** x kitten (we aren't sure what he was crossed with, people have said he has norwegian)
> He's growing like wildfire.
> On his first day..
> image
> 
> A few days ago..
> image
> image


Gorgeous little kitten.


----------



## Charlibob

Eileen (or anyone else that has shown cats!), can you explain a bit more about it for me please??

I've searched around looking for information but everywhere just tells you what shows are on etc. how exactly do you show a cat?? I'd love to show Jimmy (not in a serious way, just for fun really) as he's been neutered what section would he be in?? And really how exactly do you go about it and what does it entail?? Theres a TICA show just down the road from us in July so we plan on going just to have a look what its like etc. but wanted a bit more information really. In a few years when we've bought a house and we're totally settled I'd love to start showing properly!

When I bought Jimmy the breeder said we should look into as it seems to be dying out and they need the younger generations to become interested and that if I did want to start showing seriously she would help us but as I have no clue what exactly goes on I'm still unsure about it!


----------



## tomwilson

i have finnished more warhammer : victory: my favourite part is building them painting not so much so its a slow process








sorry for boring you all lol


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Eileen (or anyone else that has shown cats!), can you explain a bit more about it for me please??


I can't give you a lot of advice about TICA shows because they are so different to GCCF shows in the way they are run.

At GCCF shows a Maine **** neuter would be in the Semi longhaired Neuter section and he would enter the class titled AOC Maine **** Male - meaning he isn't a brown/blue tabby or a silver series, which are the other classes available for Maine *****.

You would need a plain white blanket or vet bed (no distinguishing marks or features), a plain white litter tray, water dish and food dish. You send off your show entry usually a month before the show date. 

Other pre-show preparation involves keeping an eye on gums, ears and coat for gingivitis, ear mites, fleas and any skin damage. And because ***** have a naturally greasy coat, most of them need a good grease removing shampoo before the show.

Then you turn up on show day morning and join a queue of exhibitors waiting to have their cats checked over by the vet. After your cat has been vetted in you find your pen (the number will be on the vetting-in slip you received when you arrived) settle him in, feed him if you want to (but remove the food dish when the show manager announces exhibitors to leave the hall) and wait until it's time for judging to begin, at which point you will be asked to leave the hall, or leave the cats if the perimeter of the hall is to be left available for exhibitors to wander around the trade stalls.

Once judging begins the results will come out onto the awards board and you can check what result you've got. You can return to your cat usually at 1:00 (some shows say 12:30, it depends) and remain with him for the rest of the afternoon, but you cannot leave the show hall until the show manager announces that the show is closed.

I've been to some shows where the manager has made everyone wait until the 5:00 agreed time on the show schedule (which infuriates most exhibitors, who usually at 4:30 start packing up their cats and belongings and just wait for the announcement and run for it! :lol, but some show managers will close the show as soon as all the results are processed and judges have signed all their certificates. Ours does this and our show usually closed at about 4:00.

If you were serious about trying it, the show I'm busy organising now (which is just off the A19 at the Nissan factory) would have been a good show for you to attend for your first show, cos I'll be there and, even if I'm busy early in the morning chasing exhibitors, Barry, or my friend Dave who works on the table for me and who has shown ***** for years would be able to help you through the procedure so that you aren't gonna look like you haven't a clue.

Unfortunately, I've just closed off the entries, but if you really wanted to give it a go then I could take a scanned entry from you.


----------



## Amalthea

Second coat's gone on and stuff has gone back


----------



## feorag

Jen that looks very nice indeed! :2thumb: I really like it!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  Will get a better pic tomorrow in daylight *lol* Maybe with the curtains in....


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen Im glad you answered Charlibob as my answer would have been to ask you.
Jen your room looks great:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Phoebe who mothered the kittens I handreared with her own babies now aged 5 1/2 weeks









Macavity the neutered male who gave birth to kittens now aged 7 weeks


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Eileen Im glad you answered Charlibob as my answer would have been to ask you.


:lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Macavity the neutered male who gave birth to kittens now aged 7 weeks
> image


And that'll go down in the history books! :whistling2:

Lovely kittens though! :flrt:

And I'm off to bed now - hopefully I met get to sleep a bit quicker tonight, cos I've an early start again tomorrow! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> And that'll go down in the history books! :whistling2:
> 
> Lovely kittens though! :flrt:
> 
> And I'm off to bed now - hopefully I met get to sleep a bit quicker tonight, cos I've an early start again tomorrow! :roll:


 

It certainly will:lol2:

Night, I hope you have a good one


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Second coat's gone on and stuff has gone back
> 
> image


Looks great Jen. Wanna come round here & paint our stairs & hall? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Next Monday, Im taking my young man whom I support for his induction at Blackpool Zoo. We're both looking forward to it! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

My friend who's a vet nurse at our vet practice has texted me tonight. She is fostering Bailey, a 6 year old yellow Labrador bitch, due to divorce, who has mild epilepsy but Labrador Rescue will pay for the medication she's on. She will be going into kennels in 2 weeks if a home can't be found for her. Can anyone help?


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Col, I get bored/distracted really easily and Gary ends up doing most of the painting  I'm sure you guys will have a great time at the zoo!!


----------



## Amalthea

Those are some beautiful little families, Shell!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. I woke up at 8 so rolled over and went back to sleep until 10.30:blush:
Col I will mention the dog to the volunteers at the sanctuary, if I didnt have so many I would be tempted as special dogs fit in here really well:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning


Shell195 said:


> Morning all. I woke up at 8 so rolled over and went back to sleep until 10.30:blush:


Wish I could have done that too! :sad:

I'm at Roz's salon getting my hair cut - it's all coming off today cos it's driving me nuts!! I really love it this length to look at, but it's nobbut a nuisance. If I lean forward when I eat it goes in my mouth, if I'm out in the wind it blows it in my face and I can't see a thing, if I've got lippy on and bend forward it sticks to my lips and now the summer is here I'm already suffering from the heat and getting very sweaty and it's sticking to my face, so it's coming off!


----------



## Amalthea

I'm having those same problem since I chopped all mine off, Eileen. Getting on my nerves now. Might have to start regrowing it. Meh.

Am up and getting ready to head in to work.


----------



## Charlibob

Wow thanks for that, I had no clue about any of that :blush:

Would I be allowed to show him at GCCF show even though hes only registered with TICA?

I think after a good bath and brush he should scrub up quite well, he looks identical to his brother devil who has already made it champion by 8 months. When we picked him up she had them sat together comparing them and said we should try and show him if we wanted to. But again don't exactly know what I'm looking for there, need to read into the breed standards much more. 

I check his mouth, ears etc. quite often and his gums are pink, nice clean ears and white teeth but he is rather greasy looking, doesn't help that he doesn't really like cleaning himself :whistling2:

On the other thread you mentioned keeping an eye on his weight, which I do, you can find his ribs easily and now hes lost his winter poof you can sort of see a waist and doesn't feel fat at all but he has a really saggy belly, is this normal? I just assumed it was a neuter belly but oh is convinced hes fat as hes used to Tabitha who is a really dainty small cat. 

When hes being judged is he expected to behave? Like at a dog show they stand nicely etc. Hes rather lively and cuddly, hes quite likely to try and give them kisses and want to play :lol2:

I'd love to go the show but I think I need to actually go and see it all first before I show him, when is the show? I'll see if we can make it just to see what its like then I could possibly enter him into the show at the end of July.


----------



## Bear.

Thanks for the reply's I got but sadly woke up to a message this morning saying all 5 kittens are gone :-(. 

So we have the job of telling our eldest daughter she won't be getting the kitten she picked! I have 2 daughters a 5 year old and a nearly 2 year old. But me and partner have discused and decided we will get a kitten (or 2 are they better in pairs?) in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ami_j

Dexters been doing doberman impressions today..hes getting dead good at it :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That is a very cute dobe pup!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Dexters been doing doberman impressions today..hes getting dead good at it :lol2:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Definately Dobi-esque! 

Wow how quiet is it in here today! Where is everyone?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> That is a very cute dobe pup!


its a good thing i like dobes :lol2: thats the second dog thats we had thats not what was advertised,,,casey was a "small brown terrier"


Zoo-Man said:


> Definately Dobi-esque!
> 
> Wow how quiet is it in here today! Where is everyone?


he says thank you he practised very hard :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im about but have been running round after my very naughty puppy. She looks like an angel but is the devil in disguise:gasp:
Dexter is such a gorgeous boy


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im about but have been running round after my very naughty puppy. She looks like an angel but is the devil in disguise:gasp:
> Dexter is such a gorgeous boy


thanks 
aww whats she been doing lol little monkey


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Wow thanks for that, I had no clue about any of that :blush:
> 
> Would I be allowed to show him at GCCF show even though hes only registered with TICA?
> 
> I think after a good bath and brush he should scrub up quite well, he looks identical to his brother devil who has already made it champion by 8 months. When we picked him up she had them sat together comparing them and said we should try and show him if we wanted to. But again don't exactly know what I'm looking for there, need to read into the breed standards much more.
> 
> I check his mouth, ears etc. quite often and his gums are pink, nice clean ears and white teeth but he is rather greasy looking, doesn't help that he doesn't really like cleaning himself :whistling2:
> 
> On the other thread you mentioned keeping an eye on his weight, which I do, you can find his ribs easily and now hes lost his winter poof you can sort of see a waist and doesn't feel fat at all but he has a really saggy belly, is this normal? I just assumed it was a neuter belly but oh is convinced hes fat as hes used to Tabitha who is a really dainty small cat.
> 
> When hes being judged is he expected to behave? Like at a dog show they stand nicely etc. Hes rather lively and cuddly, hes quite likely to try and give them kisses and want to play :lol2:
> 
> I'd love to go the show but I think I need to actually go and see it all first before I show him, when is the show? I'll see if we can make it just to see what its like then I could possibly enter him into the show at the end of July.


I'm 99.99% certain that he would have to be registered with GCCF to show at a GCCF show.

The penning and judging styles are very different with GCCF compared to TICA. As I said GCCF cats are penned in sections in Class number order, whereas TICA shows just seem to have the cats all mixed up, I found it very confusing trying to find Somalis and Siamese at the TICA show I went to.

However, it's the judging that is very different. In Britain exhibitors are not allowed to be near their cats when they are being judged. Judging is carried out by judges and stewards who have wooden trolley which they wheel up to the cat's pen and then take the cat out and put it on the table to judge. Nervous cats are often judged in the steward's arms in case they panic and try to escape. TICA shows are ring judged, which means the owners take their own cats to the rings for the judges to judge.

At GCCF shows you would never get an 8 month old champion, because cats are classed as kittens until they are 9 months old and so are not eligible to win Challenge Certificates. Also cats can only win 1 Certificate at a GCCF show, unless that show is running "back-to-back" with another totally separate show (which is happening more now because entries are getting smaller), in which case it is possble to win 2.

At a TICA show each cat is judged by every judge and awarded various awards that I have to say I don't fully understand, as I've never shown at one before, but it is possible to win enough Certificates to make a cat up to champion at one show, so a lot easier to make up champions than at GCCF shows, but the responsibility is totally yours to ensure your cat is taken to the right ring at the right time, whereas at GCCF shows, once the cat is penned, it remains there and doesn't move.

In America most **** exhibitors prep their cats by washing them in a grease removing product called Goop that didn't used to be available here, but may be now - it's rather like Swarfega :gasp: and then the bath them twice with normal shampoo and then condition.

The show I'm talking about is on the 28th May, which is the Bank Holiday Saturday and exhibitors are allowed in after 1:00.



Bear. said:


> Thanks for the reply's I got but sadly woke up to a message this morning saying all 5 kittens are gone :-(.
> 
> So we have the job of telling our eldest daughter she won't be getting the kitten she picked! I have 2 daughters a 5 year old and a nearly 2 year old. But me and partner have discused and decided we will get a kitten (or 2 are they better in pairs?) in the next couple of weeks.


I'm so sorry to hear that - poor kittens! And your daughter must be very disappointed - I'd have thought her aunt would have been a bit more understanding.

I know it's your sister and not you, but I really hope, if she isn't going to put the work into bringing the kittens up properly, that she has the queen neutered so that she doesn't have any more :bash:


----------



## feorag

Cross posted with you all as I was typing that longwinded complicated reply to Charli - not helped by this bloody laptop keyboard which is useless and keeps missing out letters, so I have to read everything through to make sure it makes sense, cos there isn't a line that doesn't have at least 2 typos, due to keys not registering! :devil:

Jaime, he's looking such a gorgeous boy and as Colin says, very dobi-esque! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Cross posted with you all as I was typing that longwinded complicated reply to Charli - not helped by this bloody laptop keyboard which is useless and keeps missing out letters, so I have to read everything through to make sure it makes sense, cos there isn't a line that doesn't have at least 2 typos, due to keys not registering! :devil:
> 
> Jaime, he's looking such a gorgeous boy and as Colin says, very dobi-esque! :2thumb:


thanks  haha cant wait to see what he looks like as an adult


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> thanks
> aww whats she been doing lol little monkey


 
Eating stones, chewing furniture, chasing cats, terrorising the big dogs, climbing through the childgate and going upstairs to eat the cats food, barking at the TV, going in the cats litter trays to name just a few things:whip: She a real Naughty knickers, its just as well we adore her:lol2:

Im watching Confessions of an animal hoarder on DMAX+2, 95 dogs is a bit OTT 
:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Eating stones, chewing furniture, chasing cats, terrorising the big dogs, climbing through the childgate and going upstairs to eat the cats food, barking at the TV, going in the cats litter trays to name just a few things:whip: She a real Naughty knickers, its just as well we adore her:lol2:
> 
> Im watching Confessions of an animal hoarder on DMAX+2, 95 dogs is a bit OTT
> :gasp:


95! one is enough for me :lol2:
and wow she sounds a handful a 7 month old pup is enough for me :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Hello everyone! It has been pretty hectic here.. Settling down, figuring out what to do about Uni, trying to find work and meet everyone and keep in contact with Martin so I haven't been able to post. Anyway just wanted to let you know I am doing well! I also got a puppy.










His name is Seb and he is about 17 weeks old now. He's a Bull Arab. The other dog is our family dog. Her name is Marley and she's a 2 year old Great Dane.

Oh and we got minature cows too. They look biggish in the photo but they are about the same size as Marley.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Eating stones, chewing furniture, chasing cats, terrorising the big dogs, climbing through the childgate and going upstairs to eat the cats food, barking at the TV, going in the cats litter trays to name just a few things:whip: She a real Naughty knickers, its just as well we adore her:lol2:
> 
> Im watching Confessions of an animal hoarder on DMAX+2, 95 dogs is a bit OTT
> :gasp:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: Whomever said having a puppy isn't as hard as having a child obviously never had a puppy. Just dogs tend to grow out of it quicker, I think :whistling2:

Dammit! I wanted to watch that animal hoarder show. Forgot to put in on record.

Glad to see ya about, Cilla (although, i "see" ya on fb usually, anyways)  Cute critters! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

I don't have Sky so don't get to watch all those 'odd' channels. :lol:

Hi Cilla, glad you got back to Oz safely. I love your puppy, but what is a bull arab? Never heard of them, do you know what would be an equivalent over here?

I'm off in half an hour to pick up Anyday Anne - the car boots have started again now the summer is here, so we're off to have a look around and then to Linden's for coffee.


----------



## Bear.

Is it best to get 2 kittens? Also is there much difference in behaviour in males and female? 

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: Whomever said having a puppy isn't as hard as having a child obviously never had a puppy. Just dogs tend to grow out of it quicker, I think :whistling2:
> 
> Dammit! I wanted to watch that animal hoarder show. Forgot to put in on record.
> 
> Glad to see ya about, Cilla (although, i "see" ya on fb usually, anyways)  Cute critters! :flrt:


Its on tonight too Jen, think its just DMAX though.
cute cows Cilla are they Dexters? I love Dexters:flrt:
I woke up with a headache, Im off to the sanctuary soon


----------



## Shell195

Bear. said:


> Is it best to get 2 kittens? Also is there much difference in behaviour in males and female?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!


Males are so much cuddlier(make sure they get neutered at 5 months so no tom cat traits come through)
2 kittens are great fun and they keep ech other entertained


----------



## Bear.

Thanks would two males live happy together?


----------



## catastrophyrat

Bear. said:


> Thanks would two males live happy together?


yes they would -in fact they often form close friendships


----------



## catastrophyrat

Meet Fugles -yes his name was Fugly and no way is he getting called that :gasp: but he knows his name so it had an alteration.
He's about 16 months or so i was told -English blue berkshire double rex dumbo rescue boy -now his 3rd home .


----------



## feorag

Bear. said:


> Is it best to get 2 kittens? Also is there much difference in behaviour in males and female?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!


No need to apologise - as Shell says 2 kittens are better than one as they will entertain each other when they are left alone. I find there's quite a bit of difference in behaviour between males and females as males are much rougher in their play than females, they love to box and wrestle, so I've always advocated 2 males or 2 females is best, but that could be from my own experience with pedigree cats, the females of which have been left entire to breed from and that might change their personality slightly from a queen neutered before the hormones kick in. I just know I started off with 3 boys who were all neutered at 6 months and they all got on brilliantly together. I only started to have problems in my household when I brought the women in! :lol2:



catastrophyrat said:


> Meet Fugles -yes his name was Fugly and no way is he getting called that :gasp: but he knows his name so it had an alteration.
> He's about 16 months or so i was told -English blue berkshire double rex dumbo rescue boy -now his 3rd home .
> image


Aww, poor Fugles, what a shame - he reminds me of my Wee Jeemy!! :flrt:


----------



## *H*

We got Onion some company  In the form of a lovely 10 week old Ginger male kitten, who we've named 'Cheese' (well why not, we have an Onion lol).
They're now getting along brilliantly (after the initial first days of Onion trying to hump him..) and are often curled up washing each other of a night. Onion has definitely seen the benefit of having another male cat in the house, and is a different, more content cat! (although it's now bedlam with a kitten and an 'overgrown kitten' chasing each other around the house)
The dogs are getting along great with him too (I never have a problem introducing another animal with my pair) now the kitten has realized they're not going to eat him.
Cass is in his element, as he now has two play friends to ruff and tumble with. :lol2:

So yes, I agree 2 kittens (even though mine are around 8 months difference in age) are better than one.

Some pics
Cheese;









Yawning kitty










He falls alseep in the weirdest of places! lol This below is the dogs basket, toys are underneath and their garden towel is what he's sleeping on lol



















and this the other night made us LOL where he decided to have a kip after playing with it...



















Cheese and Uncle Cass (he luffs his cats)










Onion has got huge!










But such a pretty boy and he knows it!


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> Meet Fugles -yes his name was Fugly and no way is he getting called that :gasp: but he knows his name so it had an alteration.
> He's about 16 months or so i was told -English blue berkshire double rex dumbo rescue boy -now his 3rd home .
> image


 

Awww hes beautiful:flrt: Im glad hes now with you:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

*H* said:


> We got Onion some company  In the form of a lovely 10 week old Ginger male kitten, who we've named 'Cheese' (well why not, we have an Onion lol).
> They're now getting along brilliantly (after the initial first days of Onion trying to hump him..) and are often curled up washing each other of a night. Onion has definitely seen the benefit of having another male cat in the house, and is a different, more content cat! (although it's now bedlam with a kitten and an 'overgrown kitten' chasing each other around the house)
> The dogs are getting along great with him too (I never have a problem introducing another animal with my pair) now the kitten has realized they're not going to eat him.
> Cass is in his element, as he now has two play friends to ruff and tumble with. :lol2:
> 
> So yes, I agree 2 kittens (even though mine are around 8 months difference in age) are better than one.
> Cass really is a kitty lover isnt he
> 
> Some pics
> Cheese;
> image
> 
> Yawning kitty
> 
> image
> 
> He falls alseep in the weirdest of places! lol This below is the dogs basket, toys are underneath and their garden towel is what he's sleeping on lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and this the other night made us LOL where he decided to have a kip after playing with it...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Cheese and Uncle Cass (he luffs his cats)
> 
> image
> 
> Onion has got huge!
> 
> image
> 
> But such a pretty boy and he knows it!
> 
> image


 

Cute kitten:flrt:Im glad Onion now has a playmate, they will have great fun together( make sure your ornaments are blutacked down:whistling2
Cass really is a kitty lover isnt he


----------



## *H*

Shell195 said:


> Cute kitten:flrt:Im glad Onion now has a playmate, they will have great fun together( make sure your ornaments are blutacked down:whistling2
> Cass really is a kitty lover isnt he


Thanks Shell 

It has made a huge difference to him, he never was the most affectionate of cats (I only got my first purr out of him the other night! :gasp and he's now at the age where he won't lower himself to play with the 'stoopid barking ones'. 
Where as now, he's interacting with us alot more (Cheese is very people orientated).

The Doc also put me on some new tablets this time last year (_des_loratadine) and they are amazing! I only had a couple of sniffly days when Onion was a kitten, and so far haven't noticed that there is two cats in the house. They're quite new on the market and are slow release, I'd tried them all before, but these are wonderful 

Yes, Cass really does love cats, cats and kids are his favorites. He's such an affectionate pup and will show that to anything and anyone he gets the chance too. He's great :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

*H* said:


> Thanks Shell
> 
> It has made a huge difference to him, he never was the most affectionate of cats (I only got my first purr out of him the other night! :gasp and he's now at the age where he won't lower himself to play with the 'stoopid barking ones'.
> Where as now, he's interacting with us alot more (Cheese is very people orientated).
> 
> The Doc also put me on some new tablets this time last year (_des_loratadine) and they are amazing! I only had a couple of sniffly days when Onion was a kitten, and so far haven't noticed that there is two cats in the house. They're quite new on the market and are slow release, I'd tried them all before, but these are wonderful
> 
> Yes, Cass really does love cats, cats and kids are his favorites. He's such an affectionate pup and will show that to anything and anyone he gets the chance too. He's great :flrt:


 
I must tell my friend about those new tablets as shes become highly allergic to her cats over the last few months.
Cass really is a gorgeous boy:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

woooooo!


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image
> 
> woooooo!


 
I take it you are spoilt for choice:whistling2:


----------



## *H*

Shell195 said:


> I must tell my friend about those new tablets as shes become highly allergic to her cats over the last few months.
> Cass really is a gorgeous boy:flrt:


Make sure you remember the 'des' before the Loratadine. Normal Loratadine has been around for years, but never worked for me. These ones don't make me drowsy either.

He's my baby, love him so so much. I've had close bonds with cats before, but this with Cass is something very special :blush:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I take it you are spoilt for choice:whistling2:


hahahaha yeah i might be later when i have a soak :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

catastrophyrat said:


> Meet Fugles -yes his name was Fugly and no way is he getting called that :gasp: but he knows his name so it had an alteration.
> He's about 16 months or so i was told -English blue berkshire double rex dumbo rescue boy -now his 3rd home .
> image


How cute!!! :flrt:

And Cheese is adorable! Glad him and his new big brother are getting along so well. That pic of him with Cass is soooooo sweet!!!!

Loving the bubble bath, Jai... Which reminds me, I'm out *sobs*

We had to go to a funeral today for Gary's great aunt. Been a very long day. Think it's an early night for us!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> How cute!!! :flrt:
> 
> And Cheese is adorable! Glad him and his new big brother are getting along so well. That pic of him with Cass is soooooo sweet!!!!
> 
> Loving the bubble bath, Jai... Which reminds me, I'm out *sobs*
> 
> We had to go to a funeral today for Gary's great aunt. Been a very long day. Think it's an early night for us!!!


i was nearly out lol just had royal jelly left , none with nice relaxing herbs and stuff lol


----------



## feorag

*H* said:


> We got Onion some company  In the form of a lovely 10 week old Ginger male kitten, who we've named 'Cheese' (well why not, we have an Onion lol).


What a gorgeous boy he is! :flrt:

Onion has grown such a lot and I've never noticed that little white mark on his nose before, looks like he's been caught in the act of slurping milk and a bit has run down his face over his nose! :lol2:

I had a great time at the boot sale. Got a fabulous bike for Darcey when she's older - course it's going to have to go in the loft for about 4 or 5 years, but hey! it was a bargain and why wait until she's ready for one and pay twice as much??? It's just about brand new - not a mark on it. :2thumb:


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> And Cheese is adorable! Glad him and his new big brother are getting along so well. That pic of him with Cass is soooooo sweet!!!!


Thanks Jen  



feorag said:


> What a gorgeous boy he is! :flrt:
> 
> Onion has grown such a lot and I've never noticed that little white mark on his nose before, looks like he's been caught in the act of slurping milk and a bit has run down his face over his nose! :lol2:
> 
> I had a great time at the boot sale. Got a fabulous bike for Darcey when she's older - course it's going to have to go in the loft for about 4 or 5 years, but hey! it was a bargain and why wait until she's ready for one and pay twice as much??? It's just about brand new - not a mark on it. :2thumb:


It does look like milk doesn't it  
When he was a kitten, it looked like he was missing a bit of pigment on his nose, a little like a scar, but has turned white as he's got older and runs down from the white patch above his nose. 


I have to admit to being a bit of a boot sale junkie myself :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys. How is everyone?

I have 6 little temporary lodgers here until Friday - 6 African Pgymy Dormice. We are taking them to Sallies (Africa's) on Friday. Means I get to have Meerkat cuddles again! hehe

Jaime, it looks like your mum is keeping Radox Plc in business! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

*H* said:


> I have to admit to being a bit of a boot sale junkie myself :no1:


I've never bothered much with car boots until last year and now I'm a proper car booter. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys. How is everyone?
> 
> I have 6 little temporary lodgers here until Friday - 6 African Pgymy Dormice. We are taking them to Sallies (Africa's) on Friday. Means I get to have Meerkat cuddles again! hehe
> 
> Jaime, it looks like your mum is keeping Radox Plc in business! :lol2:


:lol2: yup


----------



## Shell195

Ive not been to a booty for years, I used to love em:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Back to childminding routine again - haven't seen my children for 3 weeks!!

Forgot to post a photo of my new short hair look. Roz can get a bit scissor happy :roll: so the long side is shorter than I wanted, but at least now it doesn't blow in my face or get stuck to my lips or end up on my fork when I'm eating :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all! Back to childminding routine again - haven't seen my children for 3 weeks!!
> 
> Forgot to post a photo of my new short hair look. Roz can get a bit scissor happy :roll: so the long side is shorter than I wanted, but at least now it doesn't blow in my face or get stuck to my lips or end up on my fork when I'm eating :lol2:
> 
> image[/QUOTE
> Wow Eileen that is one fab her do. love the style and colour:no1:


----------



## ditta

good moaning:lol2:
just had a bit of a catch up



you told me dolly was an angel shell:gasp:

loving your hair eileen:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Love it, Eileen!!  The colors are awesome!


----------



## Shell195

Ditta, Dolly was an angel but not anymore:gasp:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Ditta, Dolly was an angel but not anymore:gasp:


 aaawww gunther is calming down now:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> aaawww gunther is calming down now:lol2:


 
I think Dolly has 666 stamped on her head:whistling2:


----------



## ditta




----------



## hogboy

Our Maine ***** finally destroyed their cat tree, so i decided to splash out on a Catrix modular system as a treat -)
Within in a few minutes they were right at home.


----------



## Amalthea

That is a pretty awesome cat scratcher!

Gunther looks very cute snuggled up with Blinky!


----------



## Shell195

hogboy said:


> Our Maine ***** finally destroyed their cat tree, so i decided to splash out on a Catrix modular system as a treat -)
> Within in a few minutes they were right at home.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 

My friends company sells Catrix its great stuff:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> image


Awwww cutie:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Wow Eileen that is one fab her do. love the style and colour:no1:


I will say one thing for Roz, she's a brilliant cutter and I think if the cut is right, the style is easy-care. I took that photo this morning, 2 days after she cut it and I hadn't even been downstairs to brush it through! She put a darker base colour, cos my hair was getting progressively lighter and then put blond and red through it. In the past she's just needed to put the red through, cos it was all streaky anyway from previous colours.



ditta said:


> just had a bit of a catch up
> loving your hair eileen:flrt:


I bet that took a bit of morning up if you went back to your last post and read forwards! :lol2:

Thank you for my hair roll: that sounds a bit weird, but you know what I mean! :lol same to you Shell and Jen! :2thumb:



hogboy said:


> Our Maine ***** finally destroyed their cat tree, so i decided to splash out on a Catrix modular system as a treat -)
> Within in a few minutes they were right at home.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Yup! That's an awesome cat frame.


----------



## Nix

Hog boy - I think I will be splashing out on one of those when I next have to replace our kitty tower. That looks awesome!


----------



## hogboy

I got mine from this place, can't reccomend them highly enough, excellent service -)

Cat Scratchers Catrix Cat Activity Centre & Scratching Post


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> *I bet that took a bit of morning up* if you went back to your last post and read forwards! :lol2:


WTF is that I said earlier! :lol2: My brain was obviously thinking of something else while I was typing!!!


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> I'm 99.99% certain that he would have to be registered with GCCF to show at a GCCF show.
> 
> The penning and judging styles are very different with GCCF compared to TICA. As I said GCCF cats are penned in sections in Class number order, whereas TICA shows just seem to have the cats all mixed up, I found it very confusing trying to find Somalis and Siamese at the TICA show I went to.
> 
> However, it's the judging that is very different. In Britain exhibitors are not allowed to be near their cats when they are being judged. Judging is carried out by judges and stewards who have wooden trolley which they wheel up to the cat's pen and then take the cat out and put it on the table to judge. Nervous cats are often judged in the steward's arms in case they panic and try to escape. TICA shows are ring judged, which means the owners take their own cats to the rings for the judges to judge.
> 
> At GCCF shows you would never get an 8 month old champion, because cats are classed as kittens until they are 9 months old and so are not eligible to win Challenge Certificates. Also cats can only win 1 Certificate at a GCCF show, unless that show is running "back-to-back" with another totally separate show (which is happening more now because entries are getting smaller), in which case it is possble to win 2.
> 
> At a TICA show each cat is judged by every judge and awarded various awards that I have to say I don't fully understand, as I've never shown at one before, but it is possible to win enough Certificates to make a cat up to champion at one show, so a lot easier to make up champions than at GCCF shows, but the responsibility is totally yours to ensure your cat is taken to the right ring at the right time, whereas at GCCF shows, once the cat is penned, it remains there and doesn't move.
> 
> In America most **** exhibitors prep their cats by washing them in a grease removing product called Goop that didn't used to be available here, but may be now - it's rather like Swarfega :gasp: and then the bath them twice with normal shampoo and then condition.
> 
> The show I'm talking about is on the 28th May, which is the Bank Holiday Saturday and exhibitors are allowed in after 1:00.


Ahhh I didn't bother having him registered with GCCF when I bought him, she registers them all with TICA and you have to ask to have them registered with GCCF but I didn't ask much about it as I wasn't bothered at the time :bash:

Did you see the other bit I wrote about his saggy belly? Just want to make sure its normal . . .

On to Tabitha now . . . She appears to have acne :gasp: She's got black spots on her chin they don't seem to bother her, I think its because she likes to rub it on everything and loves chin rubs, it does feel rather greasy. Shes due to go for her booster in a couple of weeks is it ok to wait until then to show the vet or should I book her in ASAP, its not bad at all, about 4/5 black spots.


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Ahhh I didn't bother having him registered with GCCF when I bought him, she registers them all with TICA and you have to ask to have them registered with GCCF but I didn't ask much about it as I wasn't bothered at the time :bash:
> 
> Did you see the other bit I wrote about his saggy belly? Just want to make sure its normal . . .
> 
> On to Tabitha now . . . She appears to have acne :gasp: She's got black spots on her chin they don't seem to bother her, I think its because she likes to rub it on everything and loves chin rubs, it does feel rather greasy. Shes due to go for her booster in a couple of weeks is it ok to wait until then to show the vet or should I book her in ASAP, its not bad at all, about 4/5 black spots.


 
Saggy bellies are quite normal, some of mine have huge ones:lol2:Harley one of my Sphynx boys gets acne on his tail and the vet suggested using human face wipes(anti spot ones) to clear the grease that causes it, it works too


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all! Back to childminding routine again - haven't seen my children for 3 weeks!!
> 
> Forgot to post a photo of my new short hair look. Roz can get a bit scissor happy :roll: so the long side is shorter than I wanted, but at least now it doesn't blow in my face or get stuck to my lips or end up on my fork when I'm eating :lol2:
> 
> image


Swit swoo, foxy lady alert! :mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

hogboy said:


> Our Maine ***** finally destroyed their cat tree, so i decided to splash out on a Catrix modular system as a treat -)
> Within in a few minutes they were right at home.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow, thats a cool cat activity centre! My 2 would love it!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aargh, my hayfever is really playing up today! My eyes & nose are streaming like mad! :bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Saggy bellies are quite normal, some of mine have huge ones:lol2:Harley one of my Sphynx boys gets acne on his tail and the vet suggested using human face wipes(anti spot ones) to clear the grease that causes it, it works too


Yes I agree with that - I wouldn't bother the vet with it unless they are really bad puss filled pistules, otherwise it's just greasey blackheads - you don't use plastic food dishes do you Charli?



Zoo-Man said:


> Swit swoo, foxy lady alert! :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2:


Mutton dressed as lamb alert would probably be more approprate - or old wife with young hairstyle! :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

No pus or anything, just little black specs in the chin fur, you can't really see much unless you look closely, I only noticed because she was in my face trying to get chin rubs! 

Well I did have some plastic dishes for wet food but after reading about the acne earlier I've ordered all new ones. 

Marks just wiped her chin down with some simple spot treatment, its perfume and colour free for my sensitive skin, hopefully they clear up quickly.


----------



## feorag

I'm sure that will help clear them up, but definitely if she's prone to acne, then keep away from plastic dishes. :2thumb:

Quiet on here tonight??


----------



## Shell195

It is quiet isnt it:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Very!!!!


----------



## feorag

I've been watching telly and knitting (like an old granny :lol all night and then came upstairs on the way to bed. I expected to find some good chat going on and there was nothing! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm sure that will help clear them up, but definitely if she's prone to acne, then keep away from plastic dishes. :2thumb:
> 
> Quiet on here tonight??


It is quiet isn't it? 

We have a busy few days ahead of us. Tomorrow we are going to Sallie's to take her some African Pygmy Dormice (& play with Meerkats, Racoons, Kinkajous, Coatis, etc). Then we have to collect our friend's Boston Terrier puppy, Ruby, as she's stopping at our house for the night. Saturday is Indy's first real show in Bacup! Clark is showing her in the S/C Chihuahua Junior class & Im showing Ruby in the Utility A.V.N.S.C. Junior class. Sunday we are taking Indy & Joe to a fun dog show in Blackpool. Indy will enter the serious classes she is elidible for, & Joe will enter into the novelty classes for Best Veteran (over 7 y.o.) & Best Trick (his commands to hand signals).


----------



## feorag

Your weekend sounds great - I hope you and Clark enjoy the show and Indie, Ruby & Joe too of course! :2thumb:

And that's me off to bed now!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Your weekend sounds great - I hope you and Clark enjoy the show and Indie, Ruby & Joe too of course! :2thumb:
> 
> And that's me off to bed now!!


Im sure we'll have fun Eileen. Goodnight hun x


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> It is quiet isn't it?
> 
> We have a busy few days ahead of us. Tomorrow we are going to Sallie's to take her some African Pygmy Dormice (& play with Meerkats, Racoons, Kinkajous, Coatis, etc). Then we have to collect our friend's Boston Terrier puppy, Ruby, as she's stopping at our house for the night. Saturday is Indy's first real show in Bacup! Clark is showing her in the S/C Chihuahua Junior class & Im showing Ruby in the Utility A.V.N.S.C. Junior class. Sunday we are taking Indy & Joe to a fun dog show in Blackpool. Indy will enter the serious classes she is elidible for, & Joe will enter into the novelty classes for Best Veteran (over 7 y.o.) & Best Trick (his commands to hand signals).


 
Sounds great Col, good luck at the show:2thumb:

Night Eileen x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sounds great Col, good luck at the show:2thumb:
> 
> Night Eileen x


Thanks Shell, hopefully Indy will do us proud. :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

So. Freaking. Tired. We're at Alton Towers today  and then a girls' night in tonight.... I am so glad I thought to book tomorrow off, as well as today, to recover!


----------



## Cillah

I have been over at a friends house so these replies are so delayed.. Sorry!

Shell my cows are Dexters x Belts I believe !

Eileen It's an Aussie breed. It's not recognised or anything. Just a farm dog that you can train to take pigging. They are really, really common here as family pets. Obviously Seb is just a family pet .


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I have been over at a friends house so these replies are so delayed.. Sorry!
> 
> *Shell my cows are Dexters x Belts I believe* !
> 
> Eileen It's an Aussie breed. It's not recognised or anything. Just a farm dog that you can train to take pigging. They are really, really common here as family pets. Obviously Seb is just a family pet .


Near enough to Dexters, very cute:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

I've a day at home today (Yippee :2thumb

Cillah, so what would you say would be the nearest looking breed to what we have over here - staffie type?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> So. Freaking. Tired. We're at Alton Towers today  and then a girls' night in tonight.... I am so glad I thought to book tomorrow off, as well as today, to recover!


Im sure you will have a great day Jen


----------



## Cillah

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I've a day at home today (Yippee :2thumb
> 
> Cillah, so what would you say would be the nearest looking breed to what we have over here - staffie type?


I suppose so but they don't look like Staffys really. They are taller and they don't have the big box head but they are muscley like Staffys. They don't really all look the same as they are just bred for people who live on property like us. If you wanted a pedigree you wouldn't get on.. But he's my mutt 

They are a cross between a Bull Terrier, Greyhound and Pointer originally though :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> I suppose so but they don't look like Staffys really. They are taller and they don't have the big box head but they are muscley like Staffys. They don't really all look the same as they are just bred for people who live on property like us. If you wanted a pedigree you wouldn't get on.. But he's my mutt
> 
> They are a cross between a Bull Terrier, Greyhound and Pointer originally though :2thumb:


 

They sound like the Bull greyhounds we have in the UK.


----------



## feorag

Cillah said:


> I suppose so but they don't look like Staffys really. They are taller and they don't have the big box head but they are muscley like Staffys. They don't really all look the same as they are just bred for people who live on property like us. If you wanted a pedigree you wouldn't get on.. But he's my mutt
> 
> They are a cross between a Bull Terrier, Greyhound and Pointer originally though :2thumb:


Hmmm... very interesting - he reminded me of a staffy and because you call him a 'bull' dog I figuree something along those lines, whether bigger or smaller.

I've just finished making 2 bonding pouches for someone on here and am about to embark on a giant hammock to fit 6 rats, a small hammock for 4 mice and a pouch for a hamster! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, its dead in here today!!! :gasp:

Lookey what we were doing today.... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, its dead in here today!!! :gasp:
> 
> Lookey what we were doing today.... :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 

Awww meercats:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Dolly dog chewing Polly doodles collar, naughty puppy

http://youtu.be/qT1ANeNGRc4


----------



## Amalthea

Quick hi and SLEEP! *lol* Cute pics, Col!!! So sweet!  KNACKERED!!! Night, guys!


----------



## punky_jen

Hi everyone, how are you all this lovely sunny (so far) morning?


----------



## Shell195

punky_jen said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all this lovely sunny (so far) morning?


 
You posted in the middle of the night:gasp:

Has your cute kitten been eaten by the bad snake yet:lol2: The replies on your thread made me really:lol2:


----------



## *H*

Morning everyone 

Aww those Meercats are adorable! :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Dolly dog chewing Polly doodles collar, naughty puppy
> 
> http://youtu.be/qT1ANeNGRc4


I love the way she's just sat there letting her, as if to say "she'll get bored soon *sigh*"


----------



## punky_jen

Shell195 said:


> You posted in the middle of the night:gasp:
> 
> Has your cute kitten been eaten by the bad snake yet:lol2: The replies on your thread made me really:lol2:


LOL 8am is a sleep in for me here. 

LMAO the black rug is covered in blue fluff, I think Mal had the heads up, little bitey thing he is. Yeah some of them made me laugh too, and cross lol.


----------



## feorag

Morning all - a lovely sunny day here, so Barry is going to fix something on his car while I do some of the dreaded "H" stuff *yawn*, then we're going to our fav garden centre for coffee and to buy some plants and then back to a local carvery for a late lunch/early dinner so I don't have to cook today! Yey!!! :2thumb:


Zoo-Man said:


> Lookey what we were doing today.... :mf_dribble:


I am soooo jealous - I wish I'd seen those photos before I went to bed cos they would have sent me to bed with a smile on my face! Those meerkats are just adorable - that first photo of you Colin is excellent! :2thumb: 


Shell195 said:


> Dolly dog chewing Polly doodles collar, naughty puppy
> 
> http://youtu.be/qT1ANeNGRc4


Oh dear, I lol'd at that I'm afraid Shell - it was more the resigned look on Polly doodles' face! :lol:



punky_jen said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all this lovely sunny (so far) morning?





Shell195 said:


> You posted in the middle of the night:gasp:
> 
> Has your cute kitten been eaten by the bad snake yet:lol2: The replies on your thread made me really:lol2:


Glad you pointed out the time of night Shell - cos I thought the same :lol2:

And I sat and read your thread last night Jen and lol'd at the comments too!


----------



## punky_jen

Id been up for 2 hrs before I posted that post lol, I have two kids, they don't let me sleep in.....ever. Its ok, il get my own back when they are teenagers lol. 

My poor zuko had his nuts chopped yesterday, he has one retained testicle, so had to have that removed, he has a cone on and isn't allowed outside, he is not happy at all, he wont even let me fuss him better


----------



## feorag

Aw, poor boy! Finding a retained testicle is an invasive procedure, so not as easy to get over as a quick "chop 'em off" procedure!


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> Aw, poor boy! Finding a retained testicle is an invasive procedure, so not as easy to get over as a quick "chop 'em off" procedure!


He is having his stitches out Monday, il bet he will be glad to get that cone off. Boomey was fine, and he is glad to be outside now.


----------



## feorag

BTW you never did "pick my brains" following the pm you sent me??

Anyway I'm off downstairs now cos I cannot put off the dreaded housework any longer if I want to go out this afternoon! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

My Lou had a retained testicle, too.... He was pretty pathetic after the nasty mean vet finished digging around in there trying to find it.


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> My Lou had a retained testicle, too.... He was pretty pathetic after the nasty mean vet finished digging around in there trying to find it.


He is so upset, and has just pooped all over the kitchen floor, he has a rather upset belly since coming back.


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> BTW you never did "pick my brains" following the pm you sent me??
> 
> Anyway I'm off downstairs now cos I cannot put off the dreaded housework any longer if I want to go out this afternoon! :sad:


Ahh it dosen't matter now, thanks though 

Have fun cleaning, the never ending job we all love so much... lol.


----------



## feorag

He he :lol: 

All I've managed to do so far is clear and clean the kitchen bench. On it was a lot of jam jars and a tin of Seville orangeswaiting to made into marmalade, so I've made 7 jars of marmalade instead! :roll:

Guess the housework could wait! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well that's me back home, armed with some lovely alpines to plant among the 'beach' stones in my front garden.

We had a lovely carvery late lunch/early dinner, called into the shops on the way home for some Ben & Jerry's cos Asda have it at £2 a tub and I *love *"Fairly Nuts" and Pets at Home for some supplies.

Unpacked the car and decided to have a cup of coffee before we plant the new plants and Barry is already asleep on the floor, snoring his bloody head off! :bash:


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> Well that's me back home, armed with some lovely alpines to plant among the 'beach' stones in my front garden.
> 
> We had a lovely carvery late lunch/early dinner, called into the shops on the way home for some Ben & Jerry's cos Asda have it at £2 a tub and I *love *"Fairly Nuts" and Pets at Home for some supplies.
> 
> Unpacked the car and decided to have a cup of coffee before we plant the new plants and *Barry is already asleep on the floor, snoring his bloody head off!* :bash:


Well you know what to do don't you?... Open the tub of Ben & Jerry's and finish it all while he's snoozing


----------



## feorag

We got one each!!! :mf_dribble: 
So that wouldn't have any effect! :lol2:

Anyway, he's woke up now and I've finished my coffee so we're outside now planting flowers! AH!


----------



## leggy

We took in a Ginger femal today :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> We took in a Ginger femal today :flrt:


 
Pics or it didnt happen:whistling2:


----------



## leggy

Will do as soon as she gets out from behind the sofa :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> Will do as soon as she gets out from behind the sofa :lol2:


How old is she?


----------



## leggy

About 5 i think.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen:whistling2:


:lol2:


leggy said:


> Will do as soon as she gets out from behind the sofa :lol2:


Is she a stray or unwanted?

And how are you - long time no hear!


----------



## leggy

No longer wanted . Im great now thank you. Now in a nice new house with a baby girl at long last : victory:


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> No longer wanted . Im great now thank you. Now in a nice new house with a baby girl at long last : victory:


Are the rest of your children boys?
My cousin ended up with 6 girls and her 7th was a boy, she was very determined to have one:lol2:


----------



## leggy

Yes i have 6 boys :lol2: A lady not far from me has 7 girls and 1 boy


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> Yes i have 6 boys :lol2: A lady not far from me has 7 girls and 1 boy


You are all mad:lol2:


----------



## feorag

leggy said:


> No longer wanted . Im great now thank you. Now in a nice new house with a baby girl at long last : victory:


Oh, congratulations! I'm sure the last time I 'spoke' to you was when you had the miscarriage and pm'd me to ask me to tell everyone. I can't believe it was that long ago, that you've got pregnant again and given birth! :gasp:

How old is she and what did you call her??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh, congratulations! I'm sure the last time I 'spoke' to you was when you had the miscarriage and pm'd me to ask me to tell everyone. I can't believe it was that long ago, that you've got pregnant again and given birth! :gasp:
> 
> How old is she and what did you call her??


 
I dont know what leggy called her but think she is about 4 months old now as she pm`d me to donate money to the Colin and Clark fund and mentioned her baby girl who was 6 weeks old at the time:flrt:


----------



## feorag

It's a bit frightening how quickly the time passes, isn't it???

It goes faster every year, soon a year will go by an it'll feel like a month! :gasp:


----------



## leggy

She is now about 17 weeks. She is called Gwen after my mum


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> She is now about 17 weeks. She is called Gwen after my mum


 
Bless her, can we see a photo?

Im gonna scream, brand new long curtains put up yesterday and already one has had to be washed as Kye my numb nuts rottie cocked his leg up it:bash: Castration certainly never knocked his testosterone:bash:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


leggy said:


> She is now about 17 weeks. She is called Gwen after my mum


Aw, bless her - I'm so pleased that you carried this baby to term and finally got yourself a girl, although you're both still well outnumbered in your family!!! 


Shell195 said:


> Im gonna scream, brand new long curtains put up yesterday and already one has had to be washed as Kye my numb nuts rottie cocked his leg up it:bash: Castration certainly never knocked his testosterone:bash:


I gave up floor length curtains in our house when we started our anti-social spraying problems! Instead I bought muslins and hung them over the curtain rail and down to the edge of the window sill, because our room is a "through and through" and the back window is actually a door, so it had to be something that looked right only coming half way down and normal curtains would have looked daft. 

Then I got the rats and discovered one day that they'd pulled the curtain at the front window into their pen and were happily chewing it for bedding :bash:

So that side now has a knot in it - not very "Homes and Gardens" but it's very difficult with a lot of animals to have a home that looks remotely like anything you see in there! :lol2:


----------



## leggy

As soon as i can sort photo bucket ill put up pics. All i see when i go to upload is a blue image and number so i cant tell what pics um up loading till its up :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!Aw, bless her - I'm so pleased that you carried this baby to term and finally got yourself a girl, although you're both still well outnumbered in your family!!!
> I gave up floor length curtains in our house when we started our anti-social spraying problems! Instead I bought muslins and hung them over the curtain rail and down to the edge of the window sill, because our room is a "through and through" and the back window is actually a door, so it had to be something that looked right only coming half way down and normal curtains would have looked daft.
> 
> Then I got the rats and discovered one day that they'd pulled the curtain at the front window into their pen and were happily chewing it for bedding :bash:
> 
> So that side now has a knot in it - not very "Homes and Gardens" but it's very difficult with a lot of animals to have a home that looks remotely like anything you see in there! :lol2:


 
I had blinds at this window previously and now I remember why:devil:
I washed the offending curtain and hung it back up damp with the mop bucket in front of it, I think its going to be a permanant fixture:lol2:


----------



## leggy

Just seeing if this works now :2thumb:


----------



## leggy

Oh no how do you shrink them on photo bucket now :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gwen is breautiful!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

urgh, 7 children, i dont even want one :lol2: i must be the most un maternal woman on this planet :lol2: is that the last now leggy now you have your girl?


----------



## leggy

Sadly yes  Will spam you all now with cat and baby pics :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I had blinds at this window previously and now I remember why:devil:
> I washed the offending curtain and hung it back up damp with the mop bucket in front of it, I think its going to be a permanant fixture:lol2:


We've always had vertical blinds cos we have such big wide windows, but the spraying on the fabric and the cat hair sticking to the edge of each blind, together with the eventual grease marks from the cats down the edges drove me mad. Also we had to take away the daft 'bobbly things' that held them all together at the bottom because kittens kept getting caught in them and they were dangerous.

We invested in the new vertical plastic blinds and I love them! They're solid and heavy so don't need "bobbly things" to keep them straight and together, cat hair doesn't stick to them and they wipe clean with a sponge with the minimum amount of work - can't recommend them highly enough! :2thumb:


----------



## *H*

Please do not mention curtains 
I bought a pair of black lace floor length voiles for my back door last year, after we'd done the dinning room (took it right back and did everything from scratch, floor, skirting boards, replastered..) so I managed to find these curtains that matched perfectly with everything, put them behind the main curtains, so just half was showing. Cost a small fortune too (£60 PER curtain)... And then we got Onion... ...Perfect thing for kittens to climb those curtains.. you can imagine what they now look like now, voile + kitten claws isn't a good combo.. :lol2: (I have to laugh or I'll cry)
Actually between all 3 of them (dogs and Onion) they have managed to destroy nearly everything that was done in there only in a year (floor scratched, wallpaper with scratch marks, white walls marked...)... So true, you can't have an immaculate home when you have animals.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Very true - can't be houseproud with animals.

I bought 2 pairs of new curtains about 3, maybe 4, years ago - beautiful beige decorated with brown suede patches - the front are window sill length and the back is a long length of the fabric designed to wrap around the curtain rail and hang so far down, but I couldn't bear to put them up for the cats to mark and of course now the rats are in the front corner of the living room, I'd have to devise some sort of 'barrier' to put behind the cage to stop them pulling them into the cage, so they're still in the loft! :roll:


----------



## *H*

Suede and cats (or rats for that matter) do not mix :lol2:

Here was my lovely floorboards, after 2 days hard work of sanding, staining etc (used the decent stuff too)











And this is what they look like now, scratch marks from their claws , and the knawed patches are from a certain little Cass using the floorboards as something to sharpen his teeth on....


----------



## Shell195

leggy said:


> Sadly yes  Will spam you all now with cat and baby pics :flrt:


 
Never say never:whistling2:





feorag said:


> We've always had vertical blinds cos we have such big wide windows, but the spraying on the fabric and the cat hair sticking to the edge of each blind, together with the eventual grease marks from the cats down the edges drove me mad. Also we had to take away the daft 'bobbly things' that held them all together at the bottom because kittens kept getting caught in them and they were dangerous.
> 
> We invested in the new vertical plastic blinds and I love them! They're solid and heavy so don't need "bobbly things" to keep them straight and together, cat hair doesn't stick to them and they wipe clean with a sponge with the minimum amount of work - can't recommend them highly enough! :2thumb:


 
...............but I wanted curtains:bash: Off to classified to advertise the animals free to the first person who contacts me:whistling2:




*H* said:


> Suede and cats (or rats for that matter) do not mix :lol2:
> 
> Here was my lovely floorboards, after 2 days hard work of sanding, staining etc (used the decent stuff too)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And this is what they look like now, scratch marks from their claws , and the knawed patches are from a certain little Cass using the floorboards as something to sharpen his teeth on....
> 
> image
> 
> image


 

Ouch, that floor has been damaged, do you want to share my advert:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Off to classified to advertise the animals free to the first person who contacts me:whistling2:


As if! :lol2:



*H* said:


> Suede and cats (or rats for that matter) do not mix :lol2:
> 
> Here was my lovely floorboards, after 2 days hard work of sanding, staining etc (used the decent stuff too)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And this is what they look like now, scratch marks from their claws , and the knawed patches are from a certain little Cass using the floorboards as something to sharpen his teeth on....
> 
> image
> 
> image


Yes, my dream when I came to this house was to get rid of the horrible white planks that formed the staircase bannisters - I wanted wooden spindles. Eventually I got my way and we fitted spindles which I lovingly stained and varnished and when it was finished it looked very like your floorboards and I loved it. Now it's covered in scratches, not because they use it as a scratch pole, but they jump on the banisters and scratch the surface trying to get a grip! :bash:


----------



## *H*

Shell195 said:


> Off to classified to advertise the animals free to the first person who contacts me:whistling2: Ouch, that floor has been damaged, do you want to share my advert:lol2:


Hahahaha, the kids cause more mess and destruction.. you can advertise them instead of you like? :lol2:



feorag said:


> As if! :lol2:
> 
> Yes, my dream when I came to this house was to get rid of the horrible white planks that formed the staircase bannisters - I wanted wooden spindles. Eventually I got my way and we fitted spindles which I lovingly stained and varnished and when it was finished it looked very like your floorboards and I loved it. Now it's covered in scratches, not because they use it as a scratch pole, but they jump on the banisters and scratch the surface trying to get a grip! :bash:


Little devils arn't they :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys!

Thanks for the comments on the photos of those gorgeous baby Meerkats guys. I didn't want to give them back! haha

I didn't come on last night as I was knackered after our day at the dog show, & then a night at our friends. Indy was placed 4th in her class, as was Ruby, our friend's Boston Terrier puppy, in her class.

I'm up very early in th emorning, at 5am! Its my client's first day at Blackpool Zoo, & we have to be there at 8 (yes 8!). Looking forward to it though.


----------



## feorag

Hey Colin - that's an excellent result for a first show! :2thumb:

I've been wondering how you got on!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Hey Colin - that's an excellent result for a first show! :2thumb:
> 
> I've been wondering how you got on!


Thanks hun. She didn't show as well as she could have, as she didn't put her tail up much, but the judge said she was lovely with great shape.


----------



## feorag

I'd be very happy with that for a first show!


----------



## Shell195

Well done Indy:no1: You still took the best dog home:flrt:
I bet you have a great day tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Well done Indy:no1: You still took the best dog home:flrt:
> I bet you have a great day tomorrow:2thumb:


Thanks Shell. Its going to kill me getting up at 5am! I'd best be off to bed now, though Im not tired & it feels very alien to me. Oh well, goodnight guys x


----------



## *H*

Oooh we have a little likes/thanks function for posts (I wondered what that was when I clicked on it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all! Cultural shock this morning cos the site was down and I had no-one to talk to! :sad:


*H* said:


> Oooh we have a little likes/thanks function for posts (I wondered what that was when I clicked on it :lol2:


I wondered what it was when I got a notification that someone had liked this thread! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I have been out all morning so missed the site being down:lol2: It says how to give thanks but how do you dislike? I cant find a button


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> when I got a notification that someone had liked this thread! :lol2:


Yep, that'll be me  *ooh whats this clicky thing here*... "You have thanked feorag's post"


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I have been out all morning so missed the site being down:lol2: It says how to give thanks but how do you dislike? I cant find a button


I totally agree - if we can 'like' a post, then surely we should have the opportunity to 'dislike' a post. I see a lot of those!!!


----------



## Charlibob

Has anyone tried valerian cat toys? 

Saw something about them on the maine **** forum but the reviews on zooplus says it really stinks so I'm a bit unsure about it . . .


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Has anyone tried valerian cat toys?
> 
> Saw something about them on the maine **** forum but the reviews on zooplus says it really stinks so I'm a bit unsure about it . . .


 
I bought mine some of these last year, its worth the stink to see the cats reaction:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Would valerian root be good for them? I used to get it for the chillas (and they LOVED it) from homeopathic places


----------



## feorag

Charli Valerian does have a strong smell and cats do seem to like it, but as it's a sedative, I've never thought to use it as a toy. I think I'd prefer to stick with catnip

I've been a busy bee over the weekend and made these 2 bonding pouches for Storm on here, with Hamish modelling of course.



















And Daisyy asked for a quote for a giant hammock to take 6 rats and a wee mousy hammock and a pouch for her hamster. I've made them anyway cos I'm sure I'll sell them if she doesn't want them. The green one is a normal sized hammock for comparison.


----------



## Amalthea

Those look great, Eileen!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Charli Valerian does have a strong smell and cats do seem to like it, but as it's a sedative, I've never thought to use it as a toy. I think I'd prefer to stick with catnip
> 
> I've been a busy bee over the weekend and made these 2 bonding pouches for Storm on here, with Hamish modelling of course.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And Daisyy asked for a quote for a giant hammock to take 6 rats and a wee mousy hammock and a pouch for her hamster. I've made them anyway cos I'm sure I'll sell them if she doesn't want them. The green one is a normal sized hammock for comparison.
> 
> image


 

Considering Valerian is a sedative it had an opposite effect, wind `em up and watch `em go:lol2: They dont half salivate though :roll:

They look great Eileen:no1:


----------



## Charlibob

I've put one of these on my order Valerian Cat Toy Natural Kitty: Great Deals on Valerian Cat Toys at zooplus I'll see how it goes, hopefully it doesn't stink the house out, if it does I'll just bin it :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, Shell *lol*

Cats in Tanks on Vimeo


----------



## feorag

I lol'd!

I also lol'd at this one! YouTube - Dog Tries To Play Fetch With Statue


----------



## Amalthea

Oh my dear GOD!! Eileen, Diesel'd prolly do that!!! HAHA!!!


----------



## feorag

I thought that myself actually! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

And then when the "person" didn't throw it, he'd get another toy/stick/whatever to see if that one is better, and when that STILL didn't work, he'd start poking the "person" with his nose *lol*


----------



## ukphd

hello everyone


Sorry for being awol again... work has been hell and I've just been working all the hours god sends (been up til 1am marking and up again at 5)...  I'm also trying to organise my next trip to the field in June and the flights have gone up to 1500 quid (from 800) so I can't afford them now and am panicking a bit...

anyway - sorry - I'll try to catch up with the posts 

Hope everyone is ok 
xx


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Here ya go, Shell *lol*
> 
> Cats in Tanks on Vimeo


 
That certainly made me laugh:roll2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I lol'd!
> 
> I also lol'd at this one! YouTube - Dog Tries To Play Fetch With Statue


 
Awww, I think hes a bit erm........special:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> hello everyone
> 
> 
> Sorry for being awol again... work has been hell and I've just been working all the hours god sends (been up til 1am marking and up again at 5)...  I'm also trying to organise my next trip to the field in June and* the flights have gone up to 1500 quid (from 800)* so I can't afford them now and am panicking a bit...
> 
> anyway - sorry - I'll try to catch up with the posts
> 
> Hope everyone is ok
> xx


 

Good god thats a big jump:gasp:


----------



## feorag

That's a ridiculous price increase Nancy! Do you have to pay for your own flights then, or do you get some assistance???


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Good god thats a big jump:gasp:


I know - I'm gutted. It was still 800 the other day but I coudn't book them from work and by the time I got home they'd gone up 



feorag said:


> That's a ridiculous price increase Nancy! Do you have to pay for your own flights then, or do you get some assistance???


Yep I have to pay for everything myself - I get nothing from work for it. We're meant to apply for funding for research but in this climate there's no money around so we're having to pay for it all ourselves... it sucks


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone


look what the cat dragged in :whistling2::lol2::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hiya Sammy, you ok?


----------



## sammy1969

Cheeky mare Jai lol 
I wish i could say i was Shell I havent been on as for the past 5 weeks. I have had no lappy due to having it hacked by my ex yet again, as well as having his mother on my dorstep accusing me of god knows what, my windows put through by two boulders which nearly killed one of my lizards, a note put through my door in an attempt to break up glyn and i and abused verbally in the street, and being told that my liver is failing by the doctors and i have to wear braces on both my hands perminantly now due to having carpal tunnel.
On the other hand I need a bit of advice due to having two six week old kittens dumped into my care last friday as tonight they have both been sick and im not sure why


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Cheeky mare Jai lol
> I wish i could say i was Shell I havent been on as for the past 5 weeks. I have had no lappy due to having it hacked by my ex yet again, as well as having his mother on my dorstep accusing me of god knows what, my windows put through by two boulders which nearly killed one of my lizards, a note put through my door in an attempt to break up glyn and i and abused verbally in the street, and being told that my liver is failing by the doctors and i have to wear braces on both my hands perminantly now due to having carpal tunnel.
> On the other hand I need a bit of advice due to having two six week old kittens dumped into my care last friday as tonight they have both been sick and im not sure why


 
Poor you, some people are evil. Cant the police do anything?

Could well have a bug. Have you wormed them and are they acting ill?


----------



## sammy1969

the police will do nothing as they say i dont have enough evidence and after three years of this harrassment you would think thye would believe me but still thats life lol.
The kittens are playing and eating fine they were wormed by the vets lqast wekk when i took them to have them checked as i was told they were 12 weeks but i knew they were too small to be he said they were fine and healthy and only six weeks but tonight they have both woken up crying then vomited then they are fine. Could it be becoz they fall asleep as soon as they have eaten at all?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Cheeky mare Jai lol
> I wish i could say i was Shell I havent been on as for the past 5 weeks. I have had no lappy due to having it hacked by my ex yet again, as well as having his mother on my dorstep accusing me of god knows what, my windows put through by two boulders which nearly killed one of my lizards, a note put through my door in an attempt to break up glyn and i and abused verbally in the street, and being told that my liver is failing by the doctors and i have to wear braces on both my hands perminantly now due to having carpal tunnel.
> On the other hand I need a bit of advice due to having two six week old kittens dumped into my care last friday as tonight they have both been sick and im not sure why


you love me though :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Yep i do lol and you know it too well lol


----------



## feorag

Hi Sammy - sorry to hear about all your troubles! The liver bit in particular is alarming! :gasp:

Jaime, glad you're on cos I wanted to pick yours and Jen's brains.

My wee Angus is losing weight at a rapid rate of knots - he's still eating plenty of grub, but I can see him failing before my eyes and I just wondered if there's anything I can do to help him. I'm certain if I take him to the vets my vet will say it's just old age - I can't feel any lumps or tumours, but I can feel his spine and hip bones because he has become so thin, literally in the space of a month - if that!

So any suggestions you knowledgeable rat people???


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Eileen, any ideas about the two kittens being sick at all as i am worried but they seem to be still capable of commiting mayhem and wrecking the joint lol as they are playing ok right now I am only used to kittens from around 8 weeks not this small.
I will say one of my old rats went the way you are describing and she was fine she did put the weight back on but would then loose it again no matter what i tried and she was 3 at the time when it started and she lived to be 4 so it my just be an age thing


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Sammy!! Sorry things aren't going so well  {{{hugs}}}

Eileen, I know it's not what you want to hear, but rats do tend to go like that when they are "old".... I've just put down one of my girls who went like that (she let me know she had had enough). Just keep giving him extra tasties and keep an eye on him.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey guys,
the zoo was ok today. We had an induction by the head of animals, but it was with a group of college work experience students, & that tied with the fact that teh induction was basically a lot of information thrown at us quite quickly, didn't make for a good introduction for an autistic young man! After the induction, we were allowed to just go round the zoo as visitors, for free. It took quite a lot of persuading of my client that he would enjoy helping out at th ezoo, & that he wouldn't make mistakes & leave gates open for animals to escape, & be kicked out by the head of animals. Overall, I wasn't impressed by the lack of thought or preparation for an autistic volunteer. We are back on Friday, so hopefully my client will feel more comfortable & we will get close-up to some great animals.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sammy, sorry to hear about the crap your getting at the mo. Wanna borrow a shotgun? :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Jen at least i have the two new arrivals to keep me on my toes little swines lol. They are two little boys and all the big cats have accepted them as if they have always been here, Figaro was a bit off with them and would hiss and spit till i put two tiny kitten collars with bells on them now they are like old friends. I have named one of them Loki, he is a little tabby and white but his markings are unusual and his brother is called Gizmo and he is a ginger and cream tabby and they are as different as chalk and cheese lol


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Sammy, sorry to hear about the crap your getting at the mo. Wanna borrow a shotgun? :devil:


Hey Col Yes please It would be nice then i could live in peace lol without such A***holes making our lives a misery. How is Clarke and how are the pets doing?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yep i do lol and you know it too well lol


:rotfl:


feorag said:


> Hi Sammy - sorry to hear about all your troubles! The liver bit in particular is alarming! :gasp:
> 
> Jaime, glad you're on cos I wanted to pick yours and Jen's brains.
> 
> My wee Angus is losing weight at a rapid rate of knots - he's still eating plenty of grub, but I can see him failing before my eyes and I just wondered if there's anything I can do to help him. I'm certain if I take him to the vets my vet will say it's just old age - I can't feel any lumps or tumours, but I can feel his spine and hip bones because he has become so thin, literally in the space of a month - if that!
> 
> So any suggestions you knowledgeable rat people???


hmmm one of my old lads gonzo is looking horribly thin atm , what are his teeth like? guessing fine if hes eating well...i think they can get weight loss with kidney decline but dont quote me...might be worth trying him on less protein and a bit more energy ...aslong as hes stll fairly bright i would probably put it to old age though


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you Eileen, any ideas about the two kittens being sick at all as i am worried but they seem to be still capable of commiting mayhem and wrecking the joint lol as they are playing ok right now I am only used to kittens from around 8 weeks not this small.
> I will say one of my old rats went the way you are describing and she was fine she did put the weight back on but would then loose it again no matter what i tried and she was 3 at the time when it started and she lived to be 4 so it my just be an age thing


I saw that Shell asked if they'd been wormed and that's what I would have asked too, so I thought I'd wait for your reply.



Amalthea said:


> Eileen, I know it's not what you want to hear, but rats do tend to go like that when they are "old".... I've just put down one of my girls who went like that (she let me know she had had enough). Just keep giving him extra tasties and keep an eye on him.


That's what I thought Jen - I think he's just literally fading away,but he's still eating a lot and he's loving cuddles more than usual, usually he'll sit on my chest for about 2 minutes and then he wants off on exploration, but often he'll just sit there and brux like crazy.

I'm watching him like a hawk and weighing him. My figures are downstairs beside the kitchen scales, so I can't quote them, but he's gradually losing weight, whereas Hamish lost a little weight and then stabilised, but Angus is still losing. He's starting to look very "threadbare" and a lot of the time when he's in his pen, his eyes are half closed, but he brightens up when I get him out, so I just don't know.

I wasn't sure about whether to take him to the vets and get him checked over, but I think it is just his age - I did take him to the vets when Hamish had to go cos of his hind leg and asked the vet to just check out his chest, because he'd been wheezing a few days before, but the vet said his chest was clear.


----------



## Amalthea

The worst part about falling for ratlets, I'm afraid


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you Jen at least i have the two new arrivals to keep me on my toes little swines lol. They are two little boys and all the big cats have accepted them as if they have always been here, Figaro was a bit off with them and would hiss and spit till i put two tiny kitten collars with bells on them now they are like old friends. I have named one of them Loki, he is a little tabby and white but his markings are unusual and his brother is called Gizmo and he is a ginger and cream tabby and they are as different as chalk and cheese lol


well you were already mad so whats more cats :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hey Col Yes please It would be nice then i could live in peace lol without such A***holes making our lives a misery. How is Clarke and how are the pets doing?


We are all good here thanks Sam : victory:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> the police will do nothing as they say i dont have enough evidence and after three years of this harrassment you would think thye would believe me but still thats life lol.
> The kittens are playing and eating fine they were wormed by the vets lqast wekk when i took them to have them checked as i was told they were 12 weeks but i knew they were too small to be he said they were fine and healthy and only six weeks but tonight they have both woken up crying then vomited then they are fine. Could it be becoz they fall asleep as soon as they have eaten at all?


 
Maybe they ate to much, just keep an eye on them and I dont need to tell you to take them to the vets if they get worse.

Eileen, sorry to hear Angus isnt to well, how old is he now?


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> I saw that Shell asked if they'd been wormed and that's what I would have asked too, so I thought I'd wait for your reply.


 THey have ben wormed Eileen when i took them to be checked over and sexed etc by the vets last wednesday i think it was




ami_j said:


> well you were already mad so whats more cats :whistling2::lol2:


Well if i werent mad hun I wold luv you so much lol



Zoo-Man said:


> We are all good here thanks Sam : victory:


Thats good to hear Col


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> THey have ben wormed Eileen when i took them to be checked over and sexed etc by the vets last wednesday i think it was
> 
> 
> 
> Well if i werent mad hun I wold luv you so much lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good to hear Col


touche :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hopefully little monsters lol and no you dont lol they are due up next week week again for alot of work as my vets do a good itten package which includes flea treatment microchiping wroming vaccinations and 4 weeks free insurance for just £59 whic i think is fantastic value


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hopefully little monsters lol and no you dont lol they are due up next week week again for alot of work as my vets do a good itten package which includes flea treatment microchiping wroming vaccinations and 4 weeks free insurance for just £59 whic i think is fantastic value


 
Wow that really is a good deal:no1:


----------



## ami_j

oh god shush about insurance lol


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Wow that really is a good deal:no1:


I know i couldnt believe it when they said so i booked them both in lol and nearly lost the kittens to the vet who fell in love with them both as did the taxi driver on the way home and two ppl in the surgery lol do you think they may bevery cute by some chance lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> oh god shush about insurance lol


 
Have you sorted Dexters out yet?


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I know i couldnt believe it when they said so i booked them both in lol and nearly lost the kittens to the vet who fell in love with them both as did the taxi driver on the way home and two ppl in the surgery lol do you think they may bevery cute by some chance lol


 
I wouldnt like to say since I HAVENT seen pics of them:whistling2:
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> hmmm one of my old lads gonzo is looking horribly thin atm , what are his teeth like? guessing fine if hes eating well...i think they can get weight loss with kidney decline but dont quote me...might be worth trying him on less protein and a bit more energy ...aslong as hes stll fairly bright i would probably put it to old age though


I did think about his teeth, but he doesn't seem to have trouble eating. And to be honest it was kidneys I was thinking of too.

I don't give them a high protein mix,but they do get a little bit of Applaws or Naturediet every few days.

Shell, the older boys were 2 in December, so coming up 2 and a half.



Amalthea said:


> The worst part about falling for ratlets, I'm afraid


Yup - that's true - I'm still struggling to understand why rats are so short lived, when there are other smaller critters that live for much longer - it just doesn't seem fair somehow!

Oh, got some bad news today - we lost Squiggle our grey squirrel. He was brought to the Sanctuary way back in October 2004 when some forestry workers down in Durham chopped down a tree and discovered his nest. They had tried other organisations first, but they'd all advised to euthanase, so they brought him and his siblings to us. Unfortunately he was the only one to survive. He really had been failing over the last couple of months, was having problems eating and so we were feeding him softer food that he could cope with, but Kim e-mailed me this morning to say that he had just faded away and died in her lap yesterday.

So RIP Squiggle - I really had a soft spot for him!










Anyway I guess that's me off to bed now.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I did think about his teeth, but he doesn't seem to have trouble eating. And to be honest it was kidneys I was thinking of too.
> 
> I don't give them a high protein mix,but they do get a little bit of Applaws or Naturediet every few days.
> 
> Shell, the older boys were 2 in December, so coming up 2 and a half.
> 
> Yup - that's true - I'm still struggling to understand why rats are so short lived, when there are other smaller critters that live for much longer - it just doesn't seem fair somehow!
> 
> Oh, got some bad news today - we lost Squiggle our grey squirrel. He was brought to the Sanctuary way back in 1995 when some forestry workers down in Durham chopped down a tree and discovered his nest. They had tried other organisations first, but they'd all advised to euthanase, so they brought him and his siblings to us. Unfortunately he was the only one to survive. He really had been failing over the last couple of months, was having problems eating and so we were feeding him softer food that he could cope with, but Kim e-mailed me this morning to say that he had just faded away and died in her lap yesterday.
> 
> So RIP Squiggle - I really had a soft spot for him!
> 
> image
> 
> Anyway I guess that's me off to bed now.


 
I find it odd that rats have such short lives when small rodents like duprasi can live for 5 years 

RIP Squiggle you were a very handsome squirrel


----------



## feorag

That's what I mean - loads of little critters live longer.

And I made an error, don't know where my brain was - it was 2004 when Squiggle was brought in - my God he'd make the Guinness Book of Records if he'd got to 16 year old! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Squiggle! What a handsome lad he was, too!!!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Have you sorted Dexters out yet?


nope  got three quotes just waiting for my mother to pull her finger out and complete the process.....though tbh we did want to double check our vet would deal with directline


feorag said:


> I did think about his teeth, but he doesn't seem to have trouble eating. And to be honest it was kidneys I was thinking of too.
> 
> I don't give them a high protein mix,but they do get a little bit of Applaws or Naturediet every few days.
> 
> Shell, the older boys were 2 in December, so coming up 2 and a half.
> 
> Yup - that's true - I'm still struggling to understand why rats are so short lived, when there are other smaller critters that live for much longer - it just doesn't seem fair somehow!
> 
> Oh, got some bad news today - we lost Squiggle our grey squirrel. He was brought to the Sanctuary way back in October 2004 when some forestry workers down in Durham chopped down a tree and discovered his nest. They had tried other organisations first, but they'd all advised to euthanase, so they brought him and his siblings to us. Unfortunately he was the only one to survive. He really had been failing over the last couple of months, was having problems eating and so we were feeding him softer food that he could cope with, but Kim e-mailed me this morning to say that he had just faded away and died in her lap yesterday.
> 
> So RIP Squiggle - I really had a soft spot for him!
> 
> image
> 
> Anyway I guess that's me off to bed now.


awww im sure hes got life in him yet  and poor squiggle


----------



## sammy1969

Ok a bit pic heavy but i know you will like them lol and sorry they are so big but dotn know how to resize but here they are lol first Loki then Gizmo lol














































As you can see Gizmo is a bit of a character when he sleeps lol and Loki is a character when awake


----------



## ami_j

LOL @ Gizmo


----------



## sammy1969

You should see him now lol he islead on his back over mysty's back legs lol


----------



## Shell195

Awww very pretty kitties:flrt:Your poodle is very cute


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Awww very pretty kitties:flrt:Your poodle is very cute


Thank you Shell see why everyone fell in love with them lol
And Mysty says Thank you I am a proper little madam even though I am now 11 and I still rule the home lol. She is a red miniature and she knows far too much for her own good lol but I love her to bits and she gets treated like a princess lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you Shell see why everyone fell in love with them lol
> And Mysty says Thank you I am a proper little madam even though I am now 11 and I still rule the home lol. She is a red miniature and she knows far too much for her own good lol but I love her to bits and she gets treated like a princess lol


Shes gorgeous, my pooodle is meant to be champagne, shes sort of an off white colour but shes an evil old cow:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Shes gorgeous, my pooodle is meant to be champagne, shes sort of an off white colour but shes an evil old cow:lol2:


Thank you Whe I found her there were only around 40 reds in the country but it was love at first sight and she helped to bring me back to health at the time so we have a close bond,I remember seeing her for the first time and she was in a puppy show cut and looked like a red polar bear she jumped up onto my lap and never left. 
Yours does sound like a champayne and even if she is a bit cantankerous I know oyu love her to bits lol. How is your latest little one doing btw?


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you Whe I found her there were only around 40 reds in the country but it was love at first sight and she helped to bring me back to health at the time so we have a close bond,I remember seeing her for the first time and she was in a puppy show cut and looked like a red polar bear she jumped up onto my lap and never left.
> Yours does sound like a champayne and even if she is a bit cantankerous I know oyu love her to bits lol. How is your latest little one doing btw?


 
We adore Bambi even if she is a snappy badtempered bitch:flrt:After her past life we forgive her everything. Dolly is fab, she still gets a bit wonky and the vet has xrayed her skull. She may have to have an MRI scan in the future but we will see how she goes. Shes a real naughty knickers and totally spoilt, everybody loves her:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Aww it is a shame when dogs get mistreated but she knows she is in the best place for her and in her own way she loves it even if she doesnt always show it lol. Glad little Dolly is doing well and hope she is ok in the long run I think she is such a sweety and I know she is spoilt rotten and loved by all and I still want to come and steal her lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

I don't like these 'like' & 'thanks' things, they're stretching everything on screen


----------



## Shell195

Dolly is always closely guarded:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Bedtime for me, I hope tomorrow is a good day for you:2thumb:

Night xx


----------



## sammy1969

What are they about Col as ~I have no idea at all


----------



## sammy1969

Night Shell and I will still get her lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> What are they about Col as ~I have no idea at all


I think RFUK is trying to be like Facebook :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I think RFUK is trying to be like Facebook :lol2:


Oh I see I clicked on one earlier to see what it would do lol but still have no idea what it did lol. Did you see the pics of my new rescues lol?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I think RFUK is trying to be like Facebook :lol2:


and captivebred :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ok now what does that mean lol as my brain is dead


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ok now what does that mean lol as my brain is dead


its a forum like rfuk


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Oh I see I clicked on one earlier to see what it would do lol but still have no idea what it did lol. Did you see the pics of my new rescues lol?


I did hun, very cute indeed! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Ah I see Jai 
And thank you Col they are currently wrecking my hallway again lol wonder if i can give them sleeping pills and put them to sleep for the night lol (joke)


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ah I see Jai
> And thank you Col they are currently wrecking my hallway again lol wonder if i can give them sleeping pills and put them to sleep for the night lol (joke)


haha 
nighttt guys x


----------



## sammy1969

Nite hun 
I'm off to bed too nite all


----------



## catastrophyrat

please click on pic -took this today -so sweet -15 + year old Mushy washing 3 year old Froglet -he is deaf with 1 eye and she has hypermobility syndrome in all her joints


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.


Zoo-Man said:


> I don't like these 'like' & 'thanks' things, they're stretching everything on screen


I think I'm inclined to agree with you colin - I was wondering what the point was really, cos if someone posts something that I agree with, then I say so on the therad. Maybe if it just said the thanks and dislikes we'd received rather than those we've given as well, which I think is a bit unnecessary?



catastrophyrat said:


> [URL="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff196/catastrophyrat/th_DSCF3528.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> please click on pic -took this today -so sweet -15 + year old Mushy washing 3 year old Froglet -he is deaf with 1 eye and she has hypermobility syndrome in all her joints


Aw that is so cute! Mushy is looking great considering her age and problems.

Well I'm off out shaking a Sanctuary tin in Tesco's foyer today! My life is just so exciting! :whistling2:


----------



## catastrophyrat

feorag said:


> Aw that is so cute! Mushy is looking great considering her age and problems.
> 
> Well I'm off out shaking a Sanctuary tin in Tesco's foyer today! My life is just so exciting! :whistling2:


 :lol2: Mushy is very much a boy or at least he was shall we say :lol2:
have a great day shaking : victory:


----------



## catastrophyrat

and a video of Boris playing with his worm toy -he loved this as a kitten and now seems to love it again 
Please click on pics


----------



## Shell195

catastrophyrat said:


> [URL="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff196/catastrophyrat/th_DSCF3528.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> please click on pic -took this today -so sweet -15 + year old Mushy washing 3 year old Froglet -he is deaf with 1 eye and she has hypermobility syndrome in all her joints


 
That is so sweet, both special in their own way:flrt:



catastrophyrat said:


> and a video of Boris playing with his worm toy -he loved this as a kitten and now seems to love it again
> Please click on pics
> [URL="http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff196/catastrophyrat/th_DSCF3534.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
I love Boris he looks such a happy boy:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I did giggle a bit at Boris and his worm  Bindi has a couple "worms" that I got her from the wholesalers that she carries around demanding somebody throws for her  Those are both great videos!


----------



## feorag

Yes, he really looks totally engrossed and happy in his play, bless him! :flrt: 

Watching that video you would barely notice his problems.


----------



## mooshu

We just bought our first cat! Hes a ginger half ragdoll, His coat feel like fleece, Nothing like any other kitten I have felt before (Which isnt many) Can you tell what a half ragdolls coat is going to be like when hes older or does it depend on how much of mam and dad hes got in him?


----------



## Shell195

mooshu said:


> We just bought our first cat! Hes a ginger half ragdoll, His coat feel like fleece, Nothing like any other kitten I have felt before (Which isnt many) Can you tell what a half ragdolls coat is going to be like when hes older or does it depend on how much of mam and dad hes got in him?


 

Have you got a photo of him? Do you mean what length his coat will be?

Pigglywiggly on here breeds raggies and Im sure she also breeds crosses so she may know more.


----------



## feorag

mooshu said:


> We just bought our first cat! Hes a ginger half ragdoll, His coat feel like fleece, Nothing like any other kitten I have felt before (Which isnt many) Can you tell what a half ragdolls coat is going to be like when hes older or does it depend on how much of mam and dad hes got in him?


That will depend on whether the 'other half' is a longhaired cat or carries long hair. Long hair is recessive so both parents have to either *be* it or carry it to produce longhaired kittens. Did the breeder tell you what the other half was??

If the kitten appears to have long, fluffy-ish coat then it may well turn out to be a semi-longhaired cat, like a ragdoll.


----------



## ukphd

Aww bless those vids are great! they look so happy 

I'm having another frustrating day - printer's packed up here at home so have to trek off to find somwhere local to print... grrrrrr


----------



## mooshu

I saw the mam and she was a blue short hair, I havent got any pics yet but will be some up tonight! either way hes cute as!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im rather p*ssed off! A friend who works at our local Pets At Home texted me to tell me that a customer told her that the guy who owns North West Pets pet shop (supposedly an old friend of mine from college!) told them something nasty about me & Clark, when we used to have our pet shop. I wondered why this guy wouldn't accept my friend request on Facebook! Probably because he has turned against me & is spreading a vicious & serious rumour about us to his customers (presumably our old customers).

I've sent him a message on Facebook challenging him about it, but as yet he hasn't replied. If he does not reply or his reply is unsatisfactory, it's war.


----------



## ukphd

Zoo-Man said:


> Im rather p*ssed off! A friend who works at our local Pets At Home texted me to tell me that a customer told her that the guy who owns North West Pets pet shop (supposedly an old friend of mine from college!) told them something nasty about me & Clark, when we used to have our pet shop. I wondered why this guy wouldn't accept my friend request on Facebook! Probably because he has turned against me & is spreading a vicious & serious rumour about us to his customers (presumably our old customers).
> 
> I've sent him a message on Facebook challenging him about it, but as yet he hasn't replied. If he does not reply or his reply is unsatisfactory, it's war.



what a T***! Some people just aren't worth it Col.


----------



## ukphd

sorry for double post but I just posted this in the off topic section - it's about a diet I've been doing that's really fab. I'm not suggesting any of you need to diet but in case you're interested  I'm now maintaining my weight and it's a diet I reckon I could stick to for life cos it's not hard at all (and it's yummy!)... anyway...



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-really-good-diet-seems-work.html#post8269835


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> what a T***! Some people just aren't worth it Col.


Thanks Nancy. It hurt because we were good friends before, & I think he has been listening to 1 or 2 other ex-friends who may have been stirring the sh*t. But I'll get my own back if im not happy enough with his reply, or lack of. :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I really can't stand backstabbers, Col..... Kick him where it hurts!


----------



## feorag

mooshu said:


> I saw the mam and she was a blue short hair, I havent got any pics yet but will be some up tonight! either way hes cute as!


If she's a moggie she very well might carry the longhair gene and you might get a raggie looking cat!



ukphd said:


> sorry for double post but I just posted this in the off topic section - it's about a diet I've been doing that's really fab. I'm not suggesting any of you need to diet but in case you're interested  I'm now maintaining my weight and it's a diet I reckon I could stick to for life cos it's not hard at all (and it's yummy!)... anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-really-good-diet-seems-work.html#post8269835


Well done you Nancy.- I'm away to have a look at it!



Amalthea said:


> I really can't stand backstabbers, Col..... Kick him where it hurts!


Totally agree Jen - let's know the result Colin.


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> sorry for double post but I just posted this in the off topic section - it's about a diet I've been doing that's really fab. I'm not suggesting any of you need to diet but in case you're interested  I'm now maintaining my weight and it's a diet I reckon I could stick to for life cos it's not hard at all (and it's yummy!)... anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-really-good-diet-seems-work.html#post8269835


 
I couldnt find any reference to the diet on the site but have requested to join the FB group 



Zoo-Man said:


> Im rather p*ssed off! A friend who works at our local Pets At Home texted me to tell me that a customer told her that the guy who owns North West Pets pet shop (supposedly an old friend of mine from college!) told them something nasty about me & Clark, when we used to have our pet shop. I wondered why this guy wouldn't accept my friend request on Facebook! Probably because he has turned against me & is spreading a vicious & serious rumour about us to his customers (presumably our old customers).
> 
> I've sent him a message on Facebook challenging him about it, but as yet he hasn't replied. If he does not reply or his reply is unsatisfactory, it's war.


 
I hate people like this, life is hard enough without supposed friends like him:devil:


----------



## Shell195

Im at the vets with Purdy toorrow morning. Her x rays showed thickened breathing tubes but her chest and heart were clear of everything. Her gums have deteriorated and she has gunge on her front legs, shes lost weight and her fur is starting to come out leaving flaky skin.She has been back on antibiotics which have made her eat a bit more but I NEED the vet to sort her. I may suggest they keep her in for a couple of days, especially as she appears to love being there and doesnt get stressed at all. This will give them time to observe her and hopefully come up with an answer to her problem. She has now had full bloods run twice and lots of antibiotics plus 2 chest xrays and still theyve found nothing or cured her:bash: Im VERY worried about her


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Shell - I really feel for you cos I know exactly how you're feeling.

I think there's something about knowing what the problem is - even if it's terminal - just knowing seems to help. Those are such strange symptoms though, aren't they?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear Shell - I really feel for you cos I know exactly how you're feeling.
> 
> I think there's something about knowing what the problem is - even if it's terminal - just knowing seems to help. Those are such strange symptoms though, aren't they?


 

Very strange symptoms that dont point to anything in particular. She was doing really well but now shes not and shes stopped washing herself too which points to the fact she feels unwell. Her cough has improved though which is something I suppose.


----------



## ukphd

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Nancy. It hurt because we were good friends before, & I think he has been listening to 1 or 2 other ex-friends who may have been stirring the sh*t. But I'll get my own back if im not happy enough with his reply, or lack of. :devil:


oh that's even worse - god I hate people like that - stirrers and backstabbers  :devil: give em hell! 



feorag said:


> If she's a moggie she very well might carry the longhair gene and you might get a raggie looking cat!
> 
> Well done you Nancy.- I'm away to have a look at it!
> 
> Totally agree Jen - let's know the result Colin.


cool - it's really fab and I love it 



Shell195 said:


> I couldnt find any reference to the diet on the site but have requested to join the FB group


Excellent! 



Shell195 said:


> Im at the vets with Purdy toorrow morning. Her x rays showed thickened breathing tubes but her chest and heart were clear of everything. Her gums have deteriorated and she has gunge on her front legs, shes lost weight and her fur is starting to come out leaving flaky skin.She has been back on antibiotics which have made her eat a bit more but I NEED the vet to sort her. I may suggest they keep her in for a couple of days, especially as she appears to love being there and doesnt get stressed at all. This will give them time to observe her and hopefully come up with an answer to her problem. She has now had full bloods run twice and lots of antibiotics plus 2 chest xrays and still theyve found nothing or cured her:bash: Im VERY worried about her


Oh poor you. I hope they can do something for her.
I think I need to take Maisy back to the vets again - she's had an upset stomach for the past few days. Usually it passes but it hasn't yet so I'm giving it another day or so and if it's not better I'll take a sample in. Hoping it's not the dreaded TTF back again....


----------



## ami_j

thinks he owns the bloody place :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

hey guys

does anyone know how to create a donations page for sponsorship?

im doin my naked bike ride in just under 3 weeks, 9despite puttin weight on:bash and i wanna raise some money for Woodlands Animal Sanctuary so if anyone would like to sponsor me it would be greatly appreciated, and is going to a great cause. i hope you dont mind shell, that i havent asked you yet :lol2: as you all well know, i can get photographic proof of doin it if required :whistling2::lol2:

if anyone wants to sponsor me can ya message me please. If i cant set up a donation page then i have paypal and will get proof of sendin the money to the sanctuary

come on guys, every little helps


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im at the vets with Purdy toorrow morning. Her x rays showed thickened breathing tubes but her chest and heart were clear of everything. Her gums have deteriorated and she has gunge on her front legs, shes lost weight and her fur is starting to come out leaving flaky skin.She has been back on antibiotics which have made her eat a bit more but I NEED the vet to sort her. I may suggest they keep her in for a couple of days, especially as she appears to love being there and doesnt get stressed at all. This will give them time to observe her and hopefully come up with an answer to her problem. She has now had full bloods run twice and lots of antibiotics plus 2 chest xrays and still theyve found nothing or cured her:bash: Im VERY worried about her


awwww no  i hope she will be ok 


ukphd said:


> oh that's even worse - god I hate people like that - stirrers and backstabbers  :devil: give em hell!
> 
> 
> 
> cool - it's really fab and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor you. I hope they can do something for her.
> I think I need to take Maisy back to the vets again - she's had an upset stomach for the past few days. Usually it passes but it hasn't yet so I'm giving it another day or so and if it's not better I'll take a sample in. Hoping it's not the dreaded TTF back again....


fingers crossed , i remember reading yourthreads and the frustration from the constant set backs


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

aww wow, how did you thank for my post? didnt know you could do that!! gunna keep reposting every couple off days so people dont miss it. got my first sponsor from a friend of a tenner :notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks ladies. Still no reply from him yet. He told customers that our shop fire was an insurance scam! How nasty & sick is that? And after Clark's awful time on intensive care & severe damage to his vocal chords even now due to the incident. Disgusting! :bash:

Shell, I hope poor Purdy gets sorted very soon hun. Like Eileen said, just having an answer to what is causing our pet's ill health does help us as owners.


----------



## Shell195

Col, I think some people are born evil. I think he should climb back under his rock.

Cat thats a fab idea, Thankyou sooooooooo much:no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Very strange symptoms that dont point to anything in particular. She was doing really well but now shes not and shes stopped washing herself too which points to the fact she feels unwell. Her cough has improved though which is something I suppose.


She really goes up and down on a regular basis, which is very similar to my Luna. I think when a cat stops washing itself, something is really wrong, cos they are such naturally clean animals.

I hope you can get some answers, though don't even know where to point you and obviously your vet is struggling to get a diagnosis too - very odd! 


ami_j said:


> image
> thinks he owns the bloody place :lol2:


Looks that way doesn't it! :2thumb: 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hey guys
> 
> does anyone know how to create a donations page for sponsorship?
> 
> im doin my naked bike ride in just under 3 weeks, 9despite puttin weight on:bash and i wanna raise some money for Woodlands Animal Sanctuary so if anyone would like to sponsor me it would be greatly appreciated, and is going to a great cause. i hope you dont mind shell, that i havent asked you yet :lol2: as you all well know, i can get photographic proof of doin it if required :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> if anyone wants to sponsor me can ya message me please. If i cant set up a donation page then i have paypal and will get proof of sendin the money to the sanctuary
> 
> come on guys, every little helps


Don't know how you do a sponsor page, but I would just post for sponsorship in every section and bump every couplea days.

I'll sponsor ya! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> She really goes up and down on a regular basis, which is very similar to my Luna. I think when a cat stops washing itself, something is really wrong, cos they are such naturally clean animals.
> 
> I hope you can get some answers, though don't even know where to point you and obviously your vet is struggling to get a diagnosis too - very odd!
> Looks that way doesn't it! :2thumb:
> Don't know how you do a sponsor page, but I would just post for sponsorship in every section and bump every couplea days.
> 
> I'll sponsor ya! :2thumb:


hes a cheeky monkey :lol2: gave him a bath today hes all shiny :flrt: and i was layed on the sofa watchin tv and he came over put his head in my arms and went to sleep :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> hes a cheeky monkey :lol2: gave him a bath today hes all shiny :flrt: and i was layed on the sofa watchin tv and he came over put his head in my arms and went to sleep :lol2:


 
Awww sounds a real baby:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Awww sounds a real baby:flrt:


he is , very much a velcro dog


----------



## storm

Zoo-Man said:


> Im rather p*ssed off! A friend who works at our local Pets At Home texted me to tell me that a customer told her that the guy who owns North West Pets pet shop (supposedly an old friend of mine from college!) told them something nasty about me & Clark, when we used to have our pet shop. I wondered why this guy wouldn't accept my friend request on Facebook! Probably because he has turned against me & is spreading a vicious & serious rumour about us to his customers (presumably our old customers).
> 
> I've sent him a message on Facebook challenging him about it, but as yet he hasn't replied. If he does not reply or his reply is unsatisfactory, it's war.





ukphd said:


> what a T***! Some people just aren't worth it Col.





Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Nancy. It hurt because we were good friends before, & I think he has been listening to 1 or 2 other ex-friends who may have been stirring the sh*t. But I'll get my own back if im not happy enough with his reply, or lack of. :devil:





Amalthea said:


> I really can't stand backstabbers, Col..... Kick him where it hurts!





feorag said:


> If she's a moggie she very well might carry the longhair gene and you might get a raggie looking cat!
> 
> Well done you Nancy.- I'm away to have a look at it!
> 
> Totally agree Jen - let's know the result Colin.





Shell195 said:


> I couldnt find any reference to the diet on the site but have requested to join the FB group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate people like this, life is hard enough without supposed friends like him:devil:





ukphd said:


> oh that's even worse - god I hate people like that - stirrers and backstabbers  :devil: give em hell!
> 
> 
> 
> cool - it's really fab and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor you. I hope they can do something for her.
> I think I need to take Maisy back to the vets again - she's had an upset stomach for the past few days. Usually it passes but it hasn't yet so I'm giving it another day or so and if it's not better I'll take a sample in. Hoping it's not the dreaded TTF back again....





Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks ladies. Still no reply from him yet. He told customers that our shop fire was an insurance scam! How nasty & sick is that? And after Clark's awful time on intensive care & severe damage to his vocal chords even now due to the incident. Disgusting! :bash:
> 
> Shell, I hope poor Purdy gets sorted very soon hun. Like Eileen said, just having an answer to what is causing our pet's ill health does help us as owners.


I may be going against everyone elses opinions here though it would seem that the majority of posts are agreeing with the op - zooman, when i seriously doubt the rest of you have any facts or indeed know the persons involved. 

zooman - has it occurred to you that it may be indeed the other way around and that you have been told these things to simply cause trouble? Im not having a go in any way but perhaps the lack of reply so far is simply down to either not being online, time constraints or other personal issues rather than ignorance? I think any personal issues you may have should be discussed in an adult manner, face to face or over the phone rather than by a message on here, facebook or wherever, and indeed getting the FACTS from the person involved - before naming a business openly before any proof other than some people with chinese whispers and overexaggerations is sought? 

How do you know what you have been 'told' is truth.. i really dont see any need for this kind of slating especially when you have not spoken to the person involved, im sure he would be very upset to see these kind of remarks put forward without actually having spoken to him? its easy for everyone on this forum to jump on the bandwagon and join in with the slagging match to agree, but as they dont know him or the situation really they have no place to comment, and the forum likewise is no place for this kind of talk. 2 wrongs dont make a right, are you not also backstabbing here by commenting without fact?? 

I do know what was said in respect to the statements you have made, what has been asked and commented on, and i believe you have been given misrepresented information that is not 100% truth of the fact. should you wish to speak to me, feel free to pm.  

i have no grudges against either party, but i do feel that what has been posted here is a little premature given that this is firstly nothing to do with the business, and secondly the person in question has not yet been spoken to in private.


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

I take on board what you've said Storm. Me personally I think face to face is the way, because it's easy to lie and difficult to judge whether a person is lying with the written word, whereas face to face you can judge for yourself by their reaction whether what you've been told is true.

However, you'll see from this thread, that we have a fairly small nucleus of people who have remained on this thread (and a lot of 'transients' who come and go every now and again) and formed a tight friendship and we have rallied around Colin's hurt, not just because we view him as a friend, but also, taking into account what has happened in his and Clark's life in the last year has been horrific, something no-one would want to go through. So this sort of thing, rumour or not, is definitely something they could do without at the minute.

So maybe we did judge harshly, but who would want to be in their situation - certainly not me!! 

I'm off to Anyday Anne's today, but today we aren't shopping. We're just spending the day together at her house, like we did in the 'old day' :lol:

Doing a bit of knitting and me trying to show her how to use the computer, if she shuts up long enough to listen! :lol2:


----------



## storm

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I take on board what you've said Storm. Me personally I think face to face is the way, because it's easy to lie and difficult to judge whether a person is lying with the written word, whereas face to face you can judge for yourself by their reaction whether what you've been told is true.
> 
> However, you'll see from this thread, that we have a fairly small nucleus of people who have remained on this thread (and a lot of 'transients' who come and go every now and again) and formed a tight friendship and we have rallied around Colin's hurt, not just because we view him as a friend, but also, taking into account what has happened in his and Clark's life in the last year has been horrific, something no-one would want to go through. So this sort of thing, rumour or not, is definitely something they could do without at the minute.
> 
> So maybe we did judge harshly, but who would want to be in their situation - certainly not me!!
> 
> I'm off to Anyday Anne's today, but today we aren't shopping. We're just spending the day together at her house, like we did in the 'old day' :lol:
> 
> Doing a bit of knitting and me trying to show her how to use the computer, if she shuts up long enough to listen! :lol2:


thanks, dont get me wrong, no one would want to be in that position ever, and i do feel for them, it was very tragic (i used to go to the shop myself quite often)... plus i pm'd offering to help (as i am only a few mins away) when it all happened. and whilst i do completely understand the pain such a set of events would cause  i still do not feel that an open thread is the place for a set of accusations to someone else designed to offend them when the true facts of the matter have not been confirmed. That puts someone else ito an awful position and im sure the mentioned business could also do without accusations that are untrue at the moment as well, it does work both ways! id have thought that given the situation an accusation rather than a civil face to face discussion is definately not the way to go. I urge both parties to sort it out in a civil manner and again slagging people off on a forum is not going to benefit anyone. 

Now, ill stop cluttering your thread hun  back to the kitty talk and no more of this nonesense : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Im back from the vets. They have kept Purdy in as the vet thinks she has an infection in her lower jaw bone(mandible I believe) I left her after she had a pain killing injection(Rimadyl) Antirobe and Synulox. If she responds overnight she can come home tomorrow:2thumb:
Poor little girl looks a mess with her gungy mouth, front legs and her stuck up coat


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Purdy  Hopefully this sorts it, though.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Poor Purdy  Hopefully this sorts it, though.


I hope so as its not the same without her trailing round after me. Dennis and Harley will be delighted though as tonight they get to cuddle mummy in bed, when Purdy is here she wont let them :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

I really couldn't see anything you two posted until I thanked Eileen... Still can't see Shell's, but since Eileen quoted, I can see. It just said "This post requires you to click the Thanks button to read this content."


----------



## Charlibob

Whats going on with this thread and the hidden posts?? 

Are you able to hide them or is the website having a paddy?? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I really couldn't see anything you two posted until I thanked Eileen... Still can't see Shell's, but since Eileen quoted, I can see. It just said "This post requires you to click the Thanks button to read this content."


 
I think it could be a virus passed by the newbie who posted "The road to truth"


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I reported the newbie, so hopefully it'll be sorted. I'm guessing you ddi, as well


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Its crap isnt it:devil: I wonder if it will spread if any of us post on another thread.


Eeep never thought about that, I haven't posted anywhere else since this thread.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I dont know but she did have a huge gum infection then teeth removed so maybe its got in through that?
> 
> I think we have a virus spammer:whistling2:





Shell195 said:


> If we quote posts we can see whos has said what without pressing any Thanks button





Charlibob said:


> Eeep I'm guessing all 3 of you clicked??
> 
> I managed to keep control of my noseyness and didn't click the thanks :lol2:





Shell195 said:


> We didnt which is very odd. The only button I clicked was the report button:bash:





ami_j said:


> wtaf is going on lol





Charlibob said:


> Oh my days this confusing :lol2:
> So the cat chat thread has its own virus!! I tried to click reply at first and just got hidden content.
> 
> But now I've quoted I can see whats being written, hopefully they don't have to close the thread to get rid of it.





Shell195 said:


> Its crap isnt it:devil: I wonder if it will spread if any of us post on another thread.



This is pissing me off now! :bash:


----------



## Charlibob

Oooo it seems to be getting fixed, well most of the hidden posts have disappeared :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Charlibob said:


> Oooo it seems to be getting fixed, well most of the hidden posts have disappeared :2thumb:


I'm still seeing hidden posts. :whip:


----------



## Athravan

I'm going to have to lock this thread whilst this is investigated, it seems there is a bug of some sort and posts are getting masked. I've contacted the devs and hope to get it sorted asap, in the meantime, feel free to start a new thread.


----------



## Athravan

Can anyone respond to this if the issue has been fixed?


----------



## angelgirls29

I can see them now


----------



## Amalthea

Ditto!  Thanx so much!!


----------



## angelgirls29

All the thanks have gone!!!!!!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Why, so they have... *goes to see if they've gone from other threads, too*


----------



## Athravan

It seems to be a software issue, it won't have been a virus so you don't need to scan a computer or anything like that, the issue seems to be our end so the thanks system has been disabled whilst the dev's iron some things out


----------



## Amalthea

Glad to hear it wasn't a virus... Did it have something to do with that newbie that posted, then?


----------



## angelgirls29

Athravan said:


> It seems to be a software issue, it won't have been a virus so you don't need to scan a computer or anything like that, the issue seems to be our end so the thanks system has been disabled whilst the dev's iron some things out


That's a shame :lol:

@Amalthea - I couldn't find the link


----------



## Amalthea

What link?


----------



## angelgirls29

Amalthea said:


> What link?


Maybe it wasn't a link :blush:
The "Road to truth" thing


----------



## Amalthea

It was a newbie that posted in here.... And after that post, all the posts ended up being coded with the "thanks" button.


----------



## feorag

well that was the funniest thing, but so glad it was sorted! :2thumb: 

Thanks Christie.


----------



## Amalthea

Was scared our thread was gone forever *lol*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

aww thanks eileen, you can send it to my paypal if you want? n ill withdraw it and add it to the rest of the sponsors. got £70 at work today n thats not even half the staff


----------



## Shell195

Thanks Christy:no1: I was very worried our thread had gone forever:gasp:

Cat you are a star, Thankyou on behalf of all our sanctuary animals:notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> Thanks Christy:no1: I was very worried our thread had gone forever:gasp:
> 
> Cat you are a star, Thankyou on behalf of all our sanctuary animals:notworthy:


anythin for our favourite gal, you know that  you do good work and it needs to be recognised.


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> anythin for our favourite gal, you know that  you do good work and it needs to be recognised.


 

Awww shucks:blush:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Was scared our thread was gone forever *lol*


I know, I was about to start a "Random Cat Chat - Part II" thread, but checked first that it had been unlocked.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know, I was about to start a "Random Cat Chat - Part II" thread, but checked first that it had been unlocked.


 
It would have been so sad if our thread had been lost forever as it was a record of our lives, sort of like a diary or blog!

Yay, Elina is getting a blue Artic fox cub girl:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yay, Elina is getting a blue Artic fox cub girl:flrt:


Life is so bloody unfair!!! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Life is so bloody unfair!!! :bash: :lol2:


 
:lol2: I agree, the pics of them are so bloody cute:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm hoping to go meet Elina and her foxlets at the thingy they go to 

I seem to have a baby starling.... He/she was found in my friend's yard and it's not safe for them to leave him/her be..... Will get pics after dinner.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

or you can donate straighT to THE SANCTUARY THROUGH THEIR SITE.

GOD DAMN GUNTHER HITTIN CAPS


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> or you can donate straighT to THE SANCTUARY THROUGH THEIR SITE.
> 
> GOD DAMN GUNTHER HITTIN CAPS


 

Cool:2thumb:
I think thats another reason Gunther should come and live with me:flrt:
Dolly is huge now, you wouldnt recognise her:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...29-i-seem-have-little-lodger.html#post8277656


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...29-i-seem-have-little-lodger.html#post8277656


 
Ive commented


----------



## feorag

Me too!


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles*


----------



## Zoo-Man

storm said:


> I may be going against everyone elses opinions here though it would seem that the majority of posts are agreeing with the op - zooman, when i seriously doubt the rest of you have any facts or indeed know the persons involved.
> 
> zooman - has it occurred to you that it may be indeed the other way around and that you have been told these things to simply cause trouble? Im not having a go in any way but perhaps the lack of reply so far is simply down to either not being online, time constraints or other personal issues rather than ignorance? I think any personal issues you may have should be discussed in an adult manner, face to face or over the phone rather than by a message on here, facebook or wherever, and indeed getting the FACTS from the person involved - before naming a business openly before any proof other than some people with chinese whispers and overexaggerations is sought?
> 
> How do you know what you have been 'told' is truth.. i really dont see any need for this kind of slating especially when you have not spoken to the person involved, im sure he would be very upset to see these kind of remarks put forward without actually having spoken to him? its easy for everyone on this forum to jump on the bandwagon and join in with the slagging match to agree, but as they dont know him or the situation really they have no place to comment, and the forum likewise is no place for this kind of talk. 2 wrongs dont make a right, are you not also backstabbing here by commenting without fact??
> 
> I do know what was said in respect to the statements you have made, what has been asked and commented on, and i believe you have been given misrepresented information that is not 100% truth of the fact. should you wish to speak to me, feel free to pm.
> 
> i have no grudges against either party, but i do feel that what has been posted here is a little premature given that this is firstly nothing to do with the business, and secondly the person in question has not yet been spoken to in private.


I've PM'd you


----------



## ami_j

TENNIS BALLS lol
120 X BRAND NEW TENNIS BALL SPORT BALLS CRICKET DOG TOY | eBay UK


----------



## storm

Zoo-Man said:


> I've PM'd you


thank you, i appreciate it x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> TENNIS BALLS lol
> 120 X BRAND NEW TENNIS BALL SPORT BALLS CRICKET DOG TOY | eBay UK


I take it some Dobbie-esque hound like his tennis balls huh? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I take it some Dobbie-esque hound like his tennis balls huh? :lol2:


im not sure hes THAT bothered tbh , he got distracted with the one he had and its still in the garden/jungle somewhere, i want some stuff to throw for him at the park though lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> im not sure hes THAT bothered tbh , he got distracted with the one he had and its still in the garden/jungle somewhere, i want some stuff to throw for him at the park though lol


 

Be careful with tennis balls if he grows big. Ive heard from our vets a few tragedies were the dog has burst the tennis ball and its reflated in the dogs throat and the owner has been unable to get it out. They have all died  The only balls I use now are solid ones on a rope


----------



## ditta

i just come down for a bit of space.......rather sleep in my comp chair:lol2:


----------



## ditta

forgot to write the rest of my post :bash:, babydice is under the duvet sulkong cos i took chester away......she is covered in scrwps and scratches from him but shes determined not to leave his bed:whip:

gunther is between our pillows on his back feet in the air, blinky and ninja are on my side of the bed ontop of duvet..........i cant frikkin move:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


ami_j said:


> TENNIS BALLS lol
> 120 X BRAND NEW TENNIS BALL SPORT BALLS CRICKET DOG TOY | eBay UK


They would last Skye about 3 months cos if he ever gets his hands on a tennis ball, it's burst in minutes, so I'm the same as Shell and never use them. The best ball I had for him was a solid heaveyweight sponge ball, but he lost it. Now I just buy him the light sponge balls from PaH, 3 white/black ones in a bag so if he loses one, I've always got another one. I can't leave him with one at home cos he chews them up in seconds, and yet he'll lie in the car for hours surrounded by them and never touch them! *shakes head* 


ditta said:


> forgot to write the rest of my post :bash:, babydice is under the duvet sulkong cos i took chester away......she is covered in scrwps and scratches from him but shes determined not to leave his bed:whip:
> 
> gunther is between our pillows on his back feet in the air, blinky and ninja are on my side of the bed ontop of duvet..........i cant frikkin move:lol2:


:lol2: That so reminded me of the days when we had 10 cats and were well and truly trapped by them all in their own 'special' places.

Well I'm off child minding today. Daniel has a party at 4:15 and Eve has boys brigade at 5:30, so a busy late afternoon looms.


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> forgot to write the rest of my post :bash:, babydice is under the duvet sulkong cos i took chester away......she is covered in scrwps and scratches from him but shes determined not to leave his bed:whip:
> 
> gunther is between our pillows on his back feet in the air, blinky and ninja are on my side of the bed ontop of duvet..........i cant frikkin move:lol2:


 
It sounds very much like our bed:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds comfy, Ditta *lol*


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen we crossposted again:whistling2:
Im cleaning the house "properly" as Im off today.


----------



## Amalthea

Dark Roasted Blend: Cats Ready to Kill You


----------



## feorag

Hmmm.......... I posted on that link Jen and got a pop up saying my computer was affected and I would have to run a scan. The last time I did that it well cocked up my settings and I had to restore to a previous date, so I shut down pdq.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hmmm.......... I posted on that link Jen and got a pop up saying my computer was affected and I would have to run a scan. The last time I did that it well cocked up my settings and I had to restore to a previous date, so I shut down pdq.


 
I got that too:gasp:


----------



## feorag

:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Ive scrubbed and mopped,polished and moved furniture. I even pulled every cat tray out and scrubbed behind and under them. The house is like a shiny new pin, I just need to clean the hoggies out and then Im done.
The vets rang and Purdy can be picked up at 4.30 after her afternoon injections:flrt: Last night was awful, you dont realise how much you miss them until they arent here. 
I got hardly any sleep as I had no cat on my face and Dennis and Harley slept entwined in each others arms in their own heated bed:bash: Elmo spent about 20 minutes snuggled up with me but then got to hot and moved to his usual place so I had to sleep without a furry,purry cat to cuddle:bash: 
The vets say shes really happy and has a lot less pain in her jaw bone, she is also eating well:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp:


I think we are syncronizing again Eileen:lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> Dark Roasted Blend: Cats Ready to Kill You


:lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Ive scrubbed and mopped,polished and moved furniture. I even pulled every cat tray out and scrubbed behind and under them. The house is like a shiny new pin, I just need to clean the hoggies out and then Im done.
> The vets rang and Purdy can be picked up at 4.30 after her afternoon injections:flrt: Last night was awful, you dont realise how much you miss them until they arent here.
> I got hardly any sleep as I had no cat on my face and Dennis and Harley slept entwined in each others arms in their own heated bed:bash: Elmo spent about 20 minutes snuggled up with me but then got to hot and moved to his usual place so I had to sleep without a furry,purry cat to cuddle:bash:
> The vets say shes really happy and has a lot less pain in her jaw bone, she is also eating well:2thumb:


Wow you have been busy - well done 

So Pleased purdy is coming home soon - you do miss them when they're away don't you.

Jackson has got into the habit of waking me every morning at 5am... he comes in and squeeks at me, then jumps next to the pillow and purrs in my face. As soon as I respond he b*ggers off....! Always 5am on the dot... I need to find a way to stop that! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you have been busy - well done
> 
> So Pleased purdy is coming home soon - you do miss them when they're away don't you.
> 
> Jackson has got into the habit of waking me every morning at 5am... he comes in and squeeks at me, then jumps next to the pillow and purrs in my face. As soon as I respond he b*ggers off....! Always 5am on the dot... I need to find a way to stop that! :bash:


 
Maybe close the door:lol2:
Purdy has come home with Synulox and Antirobe, shes eaten a pouch of high meat content food and is now sat on the table washing herself:no1:

ETA Shes now shredding the stair carpet, I never thought I would be happy to see that


----------



## feorag

Nancy's right, Shell - you have been a very busy bee.

I'm delighted that Purdy is home again and obviously feeling much better. Does the vet think if they can clear up this infection in her jaw, that that will be the end of her problems????


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Nancy's right, Shell - you have been a very busy bee.
> 
> I'm delighted that Purdy is home again and obviously feeling much better. Does the vet think if they can clear up this infection in her jaw, that that will be the end of her problems????


 
Her mouth problems yes but not her asthma type cough, she needs steroids for it but cant have them due to her jaw infection:bash:

Shes now sprawled on our bed purring.


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Maybe close the door:lol2:
> Purdy has come home with Synulox and Antirobe, shes eaten a pouch of high meat content food and is now sat on the table washing herself:no1:
> 
> ETA Shes now shredding the stair carpet, I never thought I would be happy to see that



ha ha! the reason we don't shut the door is because they rip up the carpet when we do..... :bash: :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Shes now sprawled on our bed purring.



awww bless :flrt:


----------



## hulver

I am currently under the paw of six cats. We have Tsar and Irulan, ( A pair of moggies) Cally, ( Half Blue Persian, Half Ragdoll, all attitude), Cally's kittens Nero and Mo, and a half Bengal, half Ragdoll called Malekith. 

They rule the house, we are completely under their control. This however represents a rare moment of piece. 










From left to right: Malekith, Tsar, Nero, Cally, Mo. (Irulan doesnt like the camera).


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Her mouth problems yes but not her asthma type cough, she needs steroids for it but cant have them due to her jaw infection:bash:
> 
> Shes now sprawled on our bed purring.


So is that just about permanent steroids? Or does he mean a course of them, once her jaw infection has cleared up?

Good to know she's purring happily on the bed.



hulver said:


> I am currently under the paw of six cats. We have Tsar and Irulan, ( A pair of moggies) Cally, ( Half Blue Persian, Half Ragdoll, all attitude), Cally's kittens Nero and Mo, and a half Bengal, half Ragdoll called Malekith.
> 
> They rule the house, we are completely under their control. This however represents a rare moment of piece.
> 
> image
> 
> From left to right: Malekith, Tsar, Nero, Cally, Mo. (Irulan doesnt like the camera).


:welcome:
Lovely cats! :2thumb:

Well I'm still worried about Angus, who feels like skin and bone and seems to now be having problem breathing, his breathing appears to be fairly laboured - so is Hamish's to be fair, but I think Angus is worse and I'm not convinced, but I think I can feel a lump in the middle of his stomach, so I think we'll be off to the vets tomorrow to see what he thinks.

Strangely enough, even though he's skin and bone and has lost over 100g in weight he's still heavier than Dougal!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So is that just about permanent steroids? Or does he mean a course of them, once her jaw infection has cleared up?
> 
> Good to know she's purring happily on the bed.
> 
> :welcome:
> Lovely cats! :2thumb:
> 
> Well I'm still worried about Angus, who feels like skin and bone and seems to now be having problem breathing, his breathing appears to be fairly laboured - so is Hamish's to be fair, but I think Angus is worse and I'm not convinced, but I think I can feel a lump in the middle of his stomach, so I think we'll be off to the vets tomorrow to see what he thinks.
> 
> Strangely enough, even though he's skin and bone and has lost over 100g in weight he's still heavier than Dougal!


 
The vet says a months course(weaned off slowly) usually relieves symptoms and wont be needed again unless it flares up.

What a worry for you Eileen, fingers crossed its not bad news


----------



## Shell195

hulver said:


> I am currently under the paw of six cats. We have Tsar and Irulan, ( A pair of moggies) Cally, ( Half Blue Persian, Half Ragdoll, all attitude), Cally's kittens Nero and Mo, and a half Bengal, half Ragdoll called Malekith.
> 
> They rule the house, we are completely under their control. This however represents a rare moment of piece.
> 
> image
> 
> From left to right: Malekith, Tsar, Nero, Cally, Mo. (Irulan doesnt like the camera).


 
:welcome: Nice cats:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im glad Purdy is back from the vets & acting more like her old self again Shell. As you said, you really don't know what you have til they aren't there. 

BTW, how is that gorgeous Sidney doing now?


----------



## Zoo-Man

hulver said:


> I am currently under the paw of six cats. We have Tsar and Irulan, ( A pair of moggies) Cally, ( Half Blue Persian, Half Ragdoll, all attitude), Cally's kittens Nero and Mo, and a half Bengal, half Ragdoll called Malekith.
> 
> They rule the house, we are completely under their control. This however represents a rare moment of piece.
> 
> image
> 
> From left to right: Malekith, Tsar, Nero, Cally, Mo. (Irulan doesnt like the camera).


Pretty kitties! Welcome to the mad-house by the way. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What a worry for you Eileen, fingers crossed its not bad news


It is, cos although we shouldn't have favourites, Angus is mine! :sad: I just luvs him so much!

He sat on my chest tonight and we watched both episodes of "The Reckoning" together. Well I watched and he dozed I think, with a bit of bruxing in between :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Im glad Purdy is back from the vets & acting more like her old self again Shell. As you said, you really don't know what you have til they aren't there.
> 
> BTW, how is that gorgeous Sidney doing now?


 
I will try and get some pics tomorrow while hes in the garden as he gets very suspicious in the house:lol2: Hes still a scaredy cat unless Im sitting or lying down, he doesnt like anyone standing up.




feorag said:


> It is, cos although we shouldn't have favourites, Angus is mine! :sad: I just luvs him so much!
> 
> He sat on my chest tonight and we watched both episodes of "The Reckoning" together. Well I watched and he dozed I think, with a bit of bruxing in between :lol2:


I think we all have our favourites. Bless him, fingers crossed at the vets


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I will try and get some pics tomorrow while hes in the garden as he gets very suspicious in the house:lol2: Hes still a scaredy cat unless Im sitting or lying down, he doesnt like anyone standing up.


Oh yes please to piccies! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes please to piccies! :flrt:


Hes very beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Purdy is ready for bed so bed it is, night all xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Purdy is ready for bed so bed it is, night all xxx


Goodnight hun xx Goodnight Purdy xx


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I take on board what you've said Storm. Me personally I think face to face is the way, because it's easy to lie and difficult to judge whether a person is lying with the written word, whereas face to face you can judge for yourself by their reaction whether what you've been told is true.
> 
> However, you'll see from this thread, that we have a fairly small nucleus of people who have remained on this thread (and a lot of 'transients' who come and go every now and again) and formed a tight friendship and we have rallied around Colin's hurt, not just because we view him as a friend, but also, taking into account what has happened in his and Clark's life in the last year has been horrific, something no-one would want to go through. So this sort of thing, rumour or not, is definitely something they could do without at the minute.
> 
> So maybe we did judge harshly, but who would want to be in their situation - certainly not me!!
> 
> I'm off to Anyday Anne's today, but today we aren't shopping. We're just spending the day together at her house, like we did in the 'old day' :lol:
> 
> Doing a bit of knitting and me trying to show her how to use the computer, if she shuts up long enough to listen! :lol2:


Am I a transient?


----------



## Amalthea

My t'internet is down for the time being  if ya need me, I am on FB, but it's difficult to use rfuk on my phone. I was just thinking about Sydney the other day, Shell!! Definitely need pics!  watched the new Pirates of the Caribbean last night.... Very good. And YUM!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I will try and get some pics tomorrow while hes in the garden
> 
> I think we all have our favourites. Bless him, fingers crossed at the vets


Would love to see some piccies of Sydney! :2thumb:

Unfortunately we do tend to have favourites, because some of them choose us! In my case I think that's what it comes down to. We've had animals that made it obvious that I was theirs, some that preferred Barry and some that showed no favouritism between us and seemed to see us both. Cadbury and Purdy are both *our *cats and show favouritism to neither of us, whereas without doubt Sorcha was mine and Leyla was his!

Although Barry doesn't deal with the rats and they are specifically mine, Angus has always paid more attention to me than the others, ever since the day I chose him actually. There was no doubt in my mind that I wanted him, whereas it took me a while to decide between Hamish and his 2 other brothers. Truth to tell I was more drawn towards the black hooded, but Toyah asked me to take one of the agouti hoodeds if I was taking the Berkshire, so she could tell the 2 she was keeping apart, which made sense.



tomwilson said:


> Am I a transient?


:lol2: Tom - you're a nucleus!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> My t'internet is down for the time being  if ya need me, I am on FB, but it's difficult to use rfuk on my phone. I was just thinking about Sydney the other day, Shell!! Definitely need pics!  watched the new Pirates of the Caribbean last night.... Very good. And YUM!


oooh lucky lol i want to see that , and the new x men and harry potter when it comes out im only allowed to see one of them lol so i chose harry potter...so i gotta wait til the others come out on dvd hehe 


feorag said:


> Would love to see some piccies of Sydney! :2thumb:
> 
> Unfortunately we do tend to have favourites, because some of them choose us! In my case I think that's what it comes down to. We've had animals that made it obvious that I was theirs, some that preferred Barry and some that showed no favouritism between us and seemed to see us both. Cadbury and Purdy are both *our *cats and show favouritism to neither of us, whereas without doubt Sorcha was mine and Leyla was his!
> 
> Although Barry doesn't deal with the rats and they are specifically mine, Angus has always paid more attention to me than the others, ever since the day I chose him actually. There was no doubt in my mind that I wanted him, whereas it took me a while to decide between Hamish and his 2 other brothers. Truth to tell I was more drawn towards the black hooded, but Toyah asked me to take one of the agouti hoodeds if I was taking the Berkshire, so she could tell the 2 she was keeping apart, which made sense.
> 
> :lol2: Tom - you're a nucleus!!!


i dont have favourites :whistling2:
I hope it all goes well at the vets, might be worth trying something like this
The Rat Warehouse - NurishUm
or nutrical..


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Would love to see some piccies of Sydney! :2thumb:
> 
> Unfortunately we do tend to have favourites, because some of them choose us! In my case I think that's what it comes down to. We've had animals that made it obvious that I was theirs, some that preferred Barry and some that showed no favouritism between us and seemed to see us both. Cadbury and Purdy are both *our *cats and show favouritism to neither of us, whereas without doubt Sorcha was mine and Leyla was his!
> 
> Although Barry doesn't deal with the rats and they are specifically mine, Angus has always paid more attention to me than the others, ever since the day I chose him actually. There was no doubt in my mind that I wanted him, whereas it took me a while to decide between Hamish and his 2 other brothers. Truth to tell I was more drawn towards the black hooded, but Toyah asked me to take one of the agouti hoodeds if I was taking the Berkshire, so she could tell the 2 she was keeping apart, which made sense.
> 
> :lol2: Tom - you're a nucleus!!!


 
I hope it all goes well at the vets.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i dont have favourites :whistling2:..


:hmm: Hmmm I think not! :whistling2:

Thanks for all the good wishes - I think I'll take both old boys and get them both checked out, cos Hamish is breathing like a pair of bellows as well, so I'll get both of their lungs checked out just in case.

Thanks for that link Jaime - I am wondering if it might be a teeth problem with Angus, cos I gave him baby beef & potato dinner yesterday morning and he tucked in with gusto, so maybe chewing or biting is becoming a problem for him - will mention it all to the vet tonight - our appointment is 4:35.


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> oooh lucky lol i want to see that , and the new x men and harry potter when it comes out im only allowed to see one of them lol so i chose harry potter...so i gotta wait til the others come out on dvd hehe


add transformers 3 and thor (hope thats still out in pictures) to that list and you've got my list, it's a shame i'll probably only get round to seeing about 1 or 2 of them

edit, good luck at the vets eileen


----------



## feorag

Bad news I'm afraid! :sad: Poor Angus has gone to a better place!!

I'm really gutted, but I knew it was the time without really needing the vet's opinion. He said there was definitely fluid in his lungs and he was struggling to breath (having seen Islay struggle with pulmonary oedema when she was young I can still recognise the signs).

He said he could see Hamish had the same problem,but his lungs were still clear in comparison to Angus's, although he reckoned he only had a few more weeks in him! :sad:

I asked him what would he do if Angus was his and he said euthanase him now to save him from any more suffering and, cos I knew deep down it was the time, I was happy to agree.

The hardest thing was that because he was in the middle of a surgery and he gasses little critters first, because they don't like injections I had to leave him and I really didn't like that at all.  I've never left an animal to be pts at the vets before, they've all fallen asleep in my arms and that really made me feel guilty.

I came home crying and then had an awful twinge of conscience as I pulled on the drive that maybe I should have left Hamish too, rather than drag out his condition until he ends up like Angus, especially if he does indeed only have a couple more weeks. They were brothers and never separated and I felt guilty separating them, so I phoned Barry and asked if he thought I'd done the wrong thing by not leaving them to die together, but as he said the vet is only guessing how long Hamish has left and he might have a month and that's a month where he might still be happy and content with his lot.

I worried whether I was being over sentimental and putting human emotions onto them - as you can gather I was a mite confused.

What do you think? Should I have let them go together, to save Hamish any unnecessary suffering?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Bad news I'm afraid! :sad: Poor Angus has gone to a better place!!
> 
> I'm really gutted, but I knew it was the time without really needing the vet's opinion. He said there was definitely fluid in his lungs and he was struggling to breath (having seen Islay struggle with pulmonary oedema when she was young I can still recognise the signs).
> 
> He said he could see Hamish had the same problem,but his lungs were still clear in comparison to Angus's, although he reckoned he only had a few more weeks in him! :sad:
> 
> I asked him what would he do if Angus was his and he said euthanase him now to save him from any more suffering and, cos I knew deep down it was the time, I was happy to agree.
> 
> The hardest thing was that because he was in the middle of a surgery and he gasses little critters first, because they don't like injections I had to leave him and I really didn't like that at all. I've never left an animal to be pts at the vets before, they've all fallen asleep in my arms and that really made me feel guilty.
> 
> I came home crying and then had an awful twinge of conscience as I pulled on the drive that maybe I should have left Hamish too, rather than drag out his condition until he ends up like Angus, especially if he does indeed only have a couple more weeks. They were brothers and never separated and I felt guilty separating them, so I phoned Barry and asked if he thought I'd done the wrong thing by not leaving them to die together, but as he said the vet is only guessing how long Hamish has left and he might have a month and that's a month where he might still be happy and content with his lot.
> 
> I worried whether I was being over sentimental and putting human emotions onto them - as you can gather I was a mite confused.
> 
> What do you think? Should I have let them go together, to save Hamish any unnecessary suffering?


RIP Lil guy
Eileen , dont feel bad they are suprisingly resilient..if he shows signs of pining or getting worse you can always take him back but you have given him a chance *hug* who knows how longer he will make it happy


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bad news I'm afraid! :sad: Poor Angus has gone to a better place!!
> 
> I'm really gutted, but I knew it was the time without really needing the vet's opinion. He said there was definitely fluid in his lungs and he was struggling to breath (having seen Islay struggle with pulmonary oedema when she was young I can still recognise the signs).
> 
> He said he could see Hamish had the same problem,but his lungs were still clear in comparison to Angus's, although he reckoned he only had a few more weeks in him! :sad:
> 
> I asked him what would he do if Angus was his and he said euthanase him now to save him from any more suffering and, cos I knew deep down it was the time, I was happy to agree.
> 
> The hardest thing was that because he was in the middle of a surgery and he gasses little critters first, because they don't like injections I had to leave him and I really didn't like that at all. I've never left an animal to be pts at the vets before, they've all fallen asleep in my arms and that really made me feel guilty.
> 
> I came home crying and then had an awful twinge of conscience as I pulled on the drive that maybe I should have left Hamish too, rather than drag out his condition until he ends up like Angus, especially if he does indeed only have a couple more weeks. They were brothers and never separated and I felt guilty separating them, so I phoned Barry and asked if he thought I'd done the wrong thing by not leaving them to die together, but as he said the vet is only guessing how long Hamish has left and he might have a month and that's a month where he might still be happy and content with his lot.
> 
> I worried whether I was being over sentimental and putting human emotions onto them - as you can gather I was a mite confused.
> 
> What do you think? Should I have let them go together, to save Hamish any unnecessary suffering?


 

Awww such sad news  You did the right thing, I have had to leave small critters before as my vets gas them first too and its not something I have ever been happy with. I always send them in with a familiar piece of bedding so they have a comforting smell.
If Hamish isnt showing signs of distress then I think you did right to bring him home for however long he has left. This time you can give him sleep before he gets as bad as Angus. Its so hard judging when the time is right when they arent showing signs of suffering isnt it? We always feel guilt when faced with these decisions
*HUGS*

RIP Angus xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww, very sorry to hear about your ratty Eileen.  RIP ratty-man


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed soon. Sorry no Sydney pics he wouldnt play, will try again tomorrow if the suns out. Today was rainy and he doesnt do rain


Col I dont suppose you know anyone who wants a 16 week old pup. They are in the rehoming section


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im off to bed soon. Sorry no Sydney pics he wouldnt play, will try again tomorrow if the suns out. Today was rainy and he doesnt do rain
> 
> 
> Col I dont suppose you know anyone who wants a 16 week old pup. They are in the rehoming section


I don't off the top of my head but I will ask around hun.


----------



## RubyCurtis

anyone awake, i think my contractions have started :lol2:


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Bad news I'm afraid! :sad: Poor Angus has gone to a better place!!
> 
> I'm really gutted, but I knew it was the time without really needing the vet's opinion. He said there was definitely fluid in his lungs and he was struggling to breath (having seen Islay struggle with pulmonary oedema when she was young I can still recognise the signs).
> 
> He said he could see Hamish had the same problem,but his lungs were still clear in comparison to Angus's, although he reckoned he only had a few more weeks in him! :sad:
> 
> I asked him what would he do if Angus was his and he said euthanase him now to save him from any more suffering and, cos I knew deep down it was the time, I was happy to agree.
> 
> The hardest thing was that because he was in the middle of a surgery and he gasses little critters first, because they don't like injections I had to leave him and I really didn't like that at all. I've never left an animal to be pts at the vets before, they've all fallen asleep in my arms and that really made me feel guilty.
> 
> I came home crying and then had an awful twinge of conscience as I pulled on the drive that maybe I should have left Hamish too, rather than drag out his condition until he ends up like Angus, especially if he does indeed only have a couple more weeks. They were brothers and never separated and I felt guilty separating them, so I phoned Barry and asked if he thought I'd done the wrong thing by not leaving them to die together, but as he said the vet is only guessing how long Hamish has left and he might have a month and that's a month where he might still be happy and content with his lot.
> 
> I worried whether I was being over sentimental and putting human emotions onto them - as you can gather I was a mite confused.
> 
> What do you think? Should I have let them go together, to save Hamish any unnecessary suffering?


I'm so sorry Eileen - RIP little guyxxx
I think you did the right thing though - it's always hard but as others have said, Hamish may have the chance for a very happy last few weeks and that's gotta be a good thing.



RubyCurtis said:


> anyone awake, i think my contractions have started :lol2:


oh gosh..... erm .... is everything ok?


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: Ruby, I hope everything goes smoothly for you:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

MOrning everyone. Thanks for understanding my state of mind yesterday.

Hamish is a little subdued this morning - don't know if he's missing his brother or cos of how he feels. The youngsters were together in the igloo and he was on his own in a cardboard box, but that on its own isn't unusual cos he loves cardboard boxes, but he just isn't bright and chirpy like he should be :sad:


RubyCurtis said:


> anyone awake, i think my contractions have started :lol2:


:gasp: Ruby!! :gasp:

Are you due now or are they maybe "Branston Pickles" contractions??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> MOrning everyone. Thanks for understanding my state of mind yesterday.
> 
> Hamish is a little subdued this morning - don't know if he's missing his brother or cos of how he feels. The youngsters were together in the igloo and he was on his own in a cardboard box, but that on its own isn't unusual cos he loves cardboard boxes, but he just isn't bright and chirpy like he should be :sad::gasp: Ruby!! :gasp:
> 
> Are you due now or are they maybe "Branston Pickles" contractions??


 


Weve all been in a position similar to yours Eileen so can certainly understand what you went through

Im sure Hamish will be missing Angus but Im sure with you spoiling him he will soon be feeling a bit happier.

I think Ruby is due anyday now:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ooh! How exciting! We haven't had a baby on this thread since Selina had her little girl!!

Will Jen's be next??? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh! How exciting! We haven't had a baby on this thread since Selina had her little girl!!
> 
> Will Jen's be next??? :gasp:


 
Ive just checked my pm box and Ruby`s baby is due on the 7th June I think, so not far away.

Come on Jen you need to hurry up and reproduce:flrt:


----------



## feorag

:hmm: Could be Branston Pickles then - although Iain was a week early, so maybe not!

We've been out around another garden centre and then to our new local carvery pub for a late lunch/early dinner - I could get used to this! :lol2:

Just remembered that I never uploaded any new photos of Darcey when Elise was here, so I thought I'd show you how she's getting on, seeing as we're talking about another impending birth.










Newly bathed and beautiful










New funky hairdo - how many 4 month old babies can boast a purple mohican! :lol:










With her mummy










And at her first swimming lesson











Finally, her dreadful nana and mother decided to frighten her with a toy. Why is it that babies always laugh when they get a fright???


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KRRJNBkq5Q


----------



## sammy1969

That is one very cute little baby, My friends, sons girlfriend has just had twin girls 9 weeks premature but both doing well and her daughter had just found out she is pregnant and due in december lol seems to be a bit of a a baby boom going on lol.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: 2 girls - my worst nightmare! :lol2:

Ooh, Jen - a baby boom! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

They are so tiny and their dad has already said oh god two potential bundles of trouble lol. She was originally expecting triplets but ufortunately lost one, but both Skylar and Summer are doing well they are so tiny wieghing only 2lb 15 ozs and 3lb 1 oz when born and so far I have only seen pics of them but i cant ait to see them in the flesh when they come out of hospital in june


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> They are so tiny and their dad has already said oh god two potential bundles of trouble lol. She was originally expecting triplets but ufortunately lost one, but both Skylar and Summer are doing well they are so tiny wieghing only 2lb 15 ozs and 3lb 1 oz when born and so far I have only seen pics of them but i cant ait to see them in the flesh when they come out of hospital in june


Aw bless, them! :flrt:

Shame about the third baby, but great that she's got these 2, but I think daddy's is right to worry already! :lol:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol definately if his sister is anything to go by apparently she was quite mean to him when they were younger and still does have a good go when she can lol and now she is expecting too well lets just say her hormones are well out of whack lol, but he is besotted with his two new arrivals and is very much the proud daddy


----------



## Shell195

Aww Eileen what a pretty little girl she is:flrt: I was never baby orientated until about 2 years ago but now I cant get enough of their cuteness 

Sammy the babies sound very tiny, my daughters otherhalf is one of twins and she hopes that the genes will be passed down but Im not sure as they are opposite sex twins. One girl was enough for me, 2 would have been a nightmare:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Well there are twins on both sides of the family Shell so it wasn't too much of a surprise after they found that out and yes they are very tiny like little dollies and both are on caffiene to keep their heart rates up but other than that they are off oxygen and are off the critical care ward and in normal baby ward so i have just found out which is great news.
My mum had four girls lol no wonder she went grey so young lol mind oyu we weren't too bad really lol my sister only tried to throw me out of a bedroom window once lmao


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :hmm: Could be Branston Pickles then - although Iain was a week early, so maybe not!
> 
> We've been out around another garden centre and then to our new local carvery pub for a late lunch/early dinner - I could get used to this! :lol2:
> 
> Just remembered that I never uploaded any new photos of Darcey when Elise was here, so I thought I'd show you how she's getting on, seeing as we're talking about another impending birth.
> 
> image
> 
> Newly bathed and beautiful
> 
> image
> 
> New funky hairdo - how many 4 month old babies can boast a purple mohican! :lol:
> 
> image
> 
> With her mummy
> 
> image
> 
> And at her first swimming lesson
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Finally, her dreadful nana and mother decided to frighten her with a toy. Why is it that babies always laugh when they get a fright???
> 
> 
> YouTube - ‪Darcey Easter 3‬‏


 
Forgot to say, love her purple punky hair do:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Aww Eileen what a pretty little girl she is:flrt: I was never baby orientated until about 2 years ago but now I cant get enough of their cuteness


Same as me Shell (surprise,surprise :roll

I always knew I wanted children of my own, but it was never an urgent desire and, as much as I loved my own, I was never that interested in other people's children - apart from Tristan (2 year old) who lived next door to me in Wallop and who loved me loads. I would have stolen him and brought him up as my own if I thought I'd get away with it.

It wasn't really until Elise had Chloe that I really became interested in babies and small children and of course then I started working with young children at the Sanctuary and loved it. 

Nobody was more surprised than me!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww, lots of cuteness there Eileen! I love babies, the smaller the better. Maybe one day, we'll have one of our own :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, lots of cuteness there Eileen! I love babies, the smaller the better. Maybe one day, we'll have one of our own :flrt:


I'm sure you and Clark would make great parents.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm sure you and Clark would make great parents.


Aww, thanks hun! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

bloody computer turned off and i lost what i wanted to say so i'm sorry if i miss anyone out.

RIP angus

and i wanted o show you guys cillas hamsters new home

















and here's charlie enjoying himself


----------



## feorag

Great set ups Tom! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> bloody computer turned off and i lost what i wanted to say so i'm sorry if i miss anyone out.
> 
> RIP angus
> 
> and i wanted o show you guys cillas hamsters new home
> 
> image
> image
> and here's charlie enjoying himself
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
Wow Tom you have been busy, that looks wonderful for him:no1:

Col I think you and Clark would make great parents too:flrt:

Im off to bed shortly


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Tom, you've been absent for a bit, whats your excuse young man??? :whip: 

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

hes been worrying sheep :lol2: nah im joking in a random mood tonight :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Tom, you've been absent for a bit, whats your excuse young man??? :whip:
> 
> :lol2:


do you want it in lines or essay format?

i have been lurking but mainly i've been on a warhammer forum for a while


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hes been worrying sheep :lol2: nah im joking in a random mood tonight :gasp:


How was he worrying sheep? By telling them what happened to Baa Baa Black Sheep when he ran out of wool for The Master? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> do you want it in lines or essay format?
> 
> i have been lurking but *mainly i've been on a warhammer forum *for a while


Uber Geek!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> How was he worrying sheep? By telling them what happened to Baa Baa Black Sheep when he ran out of wool for The Master? :lol2:


by shouting mint sauce at the fields :gasp: descpicable :lol2:

could be worse, he could be like me i worry everyone :rotfl:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Uber Geek!!!!! :lol2:


indeed but only since geeks became cool before that i'd probably be more of a nerd,


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> indeed but only since geeks became cool before that i'd probably be more of a nerd,


Geeks are cool! I admit to being a parrot geek :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Im off to the sanctuary once Ive finished breakfast and sorted my bedhead out.


----------



## feorag

Ooh, what happened to your bedhead? :whistling2:

I remember knocking ours off at the Dublane Hydro on our honeymoon! :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

morning all, 

i`m off to count my kittens eyes, they`re just starting to open :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

pigglywiggly said:


> morning all,
> 
> i`m off to count my kittens eyes, they`re just starting to open :2thumb:


Ooh!! Excitement! Which litter is this?


----------



## pigglywiggly

my favourites, hairy mutants 
in cream, red and black :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Hello ladies. How is everybody doing? 

Very sorry to hear about Angus Eileen. After our last rat Keira died we decided it was just too painful to get anymore. They have such huge personalities..to me they remind me of mini dogs, but without the same sort of longevity. Everytime we lost one it absolutely broke our hearts. So no more ratties for us.

Me and Will have decided finally and officially to get Libby a friend. I thought it would be easier to introduce a kitten to her rather than another adult. How true do you think that is? We're also still debating whether to get a girl or a boy. Anyways a litter nearby to us just went up on preloved but I'm a little concerned...to me they look far far to young to be being rehomed, but I'm no expert. So was wondering what you ladies and gents thought. I guess I've no idea how recent the photos are so I guess they could be older now.

Also curious as to what colour the little girl would be classified as? Little girl: Preloved | female kitten ready to go for sale in Middlesbrough, Cleveland, UK
Preloved | gorgeous black fluffy tom kitten for sale in Middlesbrough, Cleveland, UK
Preloved | gorgeous tiger stripe tom kitten for sale in Middlesbrough, Cleveland, UK

Shell how is Purdy doing now? Read that she'd been in at the vets.

And piggly would love to see the new additions :flrt:

Katie


----------



## sammy1969

Just a personal opinion but they do look only to be around 6 to 8 weeks old and to me that is too young for them to leave mum and they should stay there till they are approx 12 weeks old so that learn the proper social boundaries that they need to live by. I currently have two kittens here that are only 7 weeks old that I was told were 12 wen they were handed to me to rehome as the person that bred them couldn't cope with them anymore. They are still learning to eat properly and although healthy they truly dont know what is and isn't acceptable and I need to ask Eileen and Shell for help with a few things concerning their behaviour. However saying that they are very cute kittens and i am not sure I could resist any of them if I didnt have these two here lol


----------



## feorag

Hi Katie, nice of you to drop in :lol:

Thanks for your sympathy over Angus and I know what you mean. I told Ellie on the telephone this morning and she burst into tears, bless her. I said I still had Wee Jeemy cos she liked him too, but she said Angus was her favourite and wouldn't stop crying - I felt awful and wished I hadn't told her, until I saw her in person.

Regarding the kittens I would definitely say that Libby would be more likely to accept a kitten than an adult cat.

I also agree with Sammy that they are too young yet.

They look about 6 weeks old to me - their eyes are still blue, which indicates very young. However, they could be old or earlier photographs, so it's worth asking their age, but if you go and see them and you have any doubts that you're being misled about their age ( cos people do that to get rid of them), then tell them you'll have one, but you aren't prepared to take it for another months and see what they say.

The girl looks like a black tortie - she's definitely a tortie, but not 100% certain that she's a black, rather than a chocolate cos the piccie is small and dark, but I'm 99.99% certain black tortie.


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Eileen it is good to know I am finally learning about kittens which is a good thing but as I said I do need a bit of advice on how to stop certain behaviours in the kittens I know they are only moggies but I am hoping that certain behaviours run through most kittens. 
I am wondering if kittens imprint on humans if they are taken away to early from their mums and if so wil they treat that person as they would their proper mother?
If they do how do I stop them from using me as a human climbing frame all the time and also from fighting when curled up on me as it is now gettting exptremely painful even though I have clipped the very ends of their claws off.


----------



## ami_j

put them back in the bin sam :lol2:

i must explain to anyone else that she didnt put them in but one jumped in!silly thing haha


----------



## sammy1969

LOL cheeky mare oh things get worse one jumped into the main bin earlier and literally this second Loki who was curled up asleep on my thigh has just fell off lol I am so glad they are quite robustas they would of broken all the bones in their bodies by now the number of times they fall over or fall off something now if I could only stop them using me as a climbing frame I would be well happy.


----------



## Esarosa

Thank you Sammy & Eileen.

Sammy the reason I was so wary of this litter was of how young they looked. We got Libby when she was roughly 10 weeks but that was already her second home and she'd left her mum and siblings much too young. As a result we've certainly had a struggle with her as she doesn't know how much pressure is too much pressure in regards to play fighting. In fact it's what has put me off getting another cat for so long. I'm so worried that she'll be too rough with them, having no concept of being a proper cat herself. Will didn't help matters by playing with her with his hands as a youngster. So she just assumed fingers were fair game.

Will keeps saying he feels a 6months + kitten would be better due to how rough she is...but then it's like introducing an adult to her. He seems to think she'd kill anything smaller than her...the way he makes her out you'd think she's a vicious monster, she's not, she just has her rpugh play moments still :lol2: Actually it's that which has made me think maybe a boy would be better suited to her. We're going to have to stop umming and ahhing at some point and take the plunge but I think we're just worrying about every scenario lol.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> LOL cheeky mare oh things get worse one jumped into the main bin earlier and literally this second Loki who was curled up asleep on my thigh has just fell off lol I am so glad they are quite robustas they would of broken all the bones in their bodies by now the number of times they fall over or fall off something now if I could only stop them using me as a climbing frame I would be well happy.


i did say you didnt put them in there :lol2:
come online?:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh i can understand exactly what you mean with the pressure thing as I am covered in scratches as these two little monsters dont know how much pressure is too much, it is such a shame that most moggy breeders just let the kittens go at 8 weeks max and even some vets say it is fine as this was told to my sister when she asked at what age they should leave mum. I must admit they do look like they are far too young in those pics but hopefully they are ones taken a couple of weeks ago at least as Eileen said if you ar einterested contact them and ask the questions and if you go to view make sure what the breeder says makes sense and fits in wiht the kittens size etc I mean I knew the second I saw my two that they were nowhere near 12 weeks but I knew they would of jsut been disposed of if i hadnt taken them on. 
I will say i have three adult cats as well and one of those is very much like your Libby rather rough when it comes to play and i have been most surprised by his reactions to the kittens although he does play with them he is not as rough as he is with my other adult cats and has actually matured a little bit. If he does get a bit rough I just shake my water spray bottle and he runs lol but he has been trained that the water bottle means he is in trouble as he was such a little swine and one spray was all it took to teach him he was doing something wrong, so maybe you will be lucky with libby too. I would say go for it hun you wont look back


----------



## feorag

Katie if you watched a mother cat with her kittens, even when they're as young as 2-3 weeks she is very rough with them, as soon as they can walk about most mother (certainly mine!!) were hauling them about all over the place, grabbing them by the neck and then rolling - flicking them right over their body. It would alarm you at the roughness with which they handle them.

Sammy, as Katie has already said about Libby "bite inhibition" is the one thing that mothers and siblings teach best and is one of the biggest problems owners find with kittens that have been taken away from their mother at too young an age. Biting during play is totally normal for kittens, because as I've mentioned on other threads, kitten play is really "practice at killing". However, when a kitten bites too hard, either the mother will cuff it, or the sibling will squeal loudly and that teaches the kitten that it's biting too hard. When they stay with their siblings and mother until they are 12 weeks or older, this behaviour has been modified and _usually _they don't bite

One thing when they are doing something that is unacceptable behaviour is to try is to lean forward and gently blow in their face - they don't like it. If it doesn't work blow a bit harder until you get a reaction.

Alternatively, try to think like another kitten! If your cat was playing with a sibling and he bites too hard the sibling squeals, so when your cat bites you make a loud squeal, pull your hand away and then totally ignore him for a minute or so.

If that doesn't work, then do what his mother would do and scruff him. It sounds awful, but it's not really. If you scruff a cat it has a natural instinct to freeze as, when the mother does that it means danger is around and the mother needs to move the kitten so it naturally rolls into a ball and hangs! Scruff him so he immobilises immediately and say "no", then quickly find something to distract him from what he was doing. Distraction is one of the best ways to stop a kitten doing anything it shouldn't be doing doing! And Lord know, they're easily distracted!!! 

And as Katie has already said, never use your hands or 'waggle fingers' to play with them or attract them to you for anything, cos it's natural for a kitten to go for anything that moves - it's their prey instinct. This is one of the most common ways that most people play with young kittens and it just encourages them to "come in for the kill" and that means biting! 

Try long leather boot laces to distract them - they love 'em!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh, what happened to your bedhead? :whistling2:
> 
> I remember knocking ours off at the Dublane Hydro on our honeymoon! :lol2:


 

I meant my messy hair:lol2: Im a lot less active now so breaking beds just aint gonna happen:whistling2:



pigglywiggly said:


> morning all,
> 
> i`m off to count my kittens eyes, they`re just starting to open :2thumb:


 
Never mind the eyes we need photos:flrt:



Esarosa said:


> Hello ladies. How is everybody doing?
> 
> Very sorry to hear about Angus Eileen. After our last rat Keira died we decided it was just too painful to get anymore. They have such huge personalities..to me they remind me of mini dogs, but without the same sort of longevity. Everytime we lost one it absolutely broke our hearts. So no more ratties for us.
> 
> Me and Will have decided finally and officially to get Libby a friend. I thought it would be easier to introduce a kitten to her rather than another adult. How true do you think that is? We're also still debating whether to get a girl or a boy. Anyways a litter nearby to us just went up on preloved but I'm a little concerned...to me they look far far to young to be being rehomed, but I'm no expert. So was wondering what you ladies and gents thought. I guess I've no idea how recent the photos are so I guess they could be older now.
> 
> Also curious as to what colour the little girl would be classified as? Little girl: Preloved | female kitten ready to go for sale in Middlesbrough, Cleveland, UK
> Preloved | gorgeous black fluffy tom kitten for sale in Middlesbrough, Cleveland, UK
> Preloved | gorgeous tiger stripe tom kitten for sale in Middlesbrough, Cleveland, UK
> 
> Shell how is Purdy doing now? Read that she'd been in at the vets.
> 
> And piggly would love to see the new additions :flrt:
> 
> Katie


Hello Katie, long time no speak:whistling2:

Ive not looked at the links yet but older kittens are far more robust as well as being socially prepared for life in a new home.
How is Bean?
Purdy still isnt better, shes definately not the cat she used to be. Im back at the vets with her on Thursday so will know more then.


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Hello ladies. How is everybody doing?
> 
> Very sorry to hear about Angus Eileen. After our last rat Keira died we decided it was just too painful to get anymore. They have such huge personalities..to me they remind me of mini dogs, but without the same sort of longevity. Everytime we lost one it absolutely broke our hearts. So no more ratties for us.
> 
> Me and Will have decided finally and officially to get Libby a friend. I thought it would be easier to introduce a kitten to her rather than another adult. How true do you think that is? We're also still debating whether to get a girl or a boy. Anyways a litter nearby to us just went up on preloved but I'm a little concerned...to me they look far far to young to be being rehomed, but I'm no expert. So was wondering what you ladies and gents thought. I guess I've no idea how recent the photos are so I guess they could be older now.
> 
> Also curious as to what colour the little girl would be classified as? Little girl: Preloved | female kitten ready to go for sale in Middlesbrough, Cleveland, UK
> Preloved | gorgeous black fluffy tom kitten for sale in Middlesbrough, Cleveland, UK
> Preloved | gorgeous tiger stripe tom kitten for sale in Middlesbrough, Cleveland, UK
> 
> Shell how is Purdy doing now? Read that she'd been in at the vets.
> 
> And piggly would love to see the new additions :flrt:
> 
> Katie


Very cute kittens but I agree they look very young. The female looks like a black tortie with a lot of ginger on her, very pretty :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Katie - just a very short example of how rough mothers are with their kittens.

Unfortunately my old camera only took very short mpegs, so this isn't very long and you don't see the "flick" but it will give you an idea of how rough they are. 

And by the way Miss Moth was 2 weeks old and out on our bed when this was taken, so she was very young.


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Eileen that is most helpful I never knew they dont like to be blown in the face so will try that and the loud squeal even if it does get me some funny looks from friends but I just need the respite lol, I must admit i am not one that think scruffing kittens is a bad thing although I have heard for adults it is dangerous but i am not sure of this. 
If only breeders would seriously think about what they are doing before they produce these kittens and send them out into the world too young, I am no talking aobut proper responsible breeders here but those who think it is ok to let their queen get pregnant all the time as they see pound signs in their eyes, and they have no regard for what happens to the mother or the offspring. Already in our local shelter their are 28 litters of kittens that have been born to queens that have jsut either been dumped or handed in.Also our local CPL there are over 20 pedigree cats including bengals persians and manx cats all found as strays It just amazes me and apparently the kitten season has only just started


----------



## feorag

Sammy I've been having a pm conversation with someone on here who is advertising bengal kittens ready at 8 weeks. When you consider the power behind a bengal, the last thing you want is a bengal who hasn't learned bit inhibition and is too humanised, but I think she'll still sell them too young! :bash:

I'm absolutely gutted tonight, cos I've just buried Hamish in the garden!  I really wish I had gone with my gut instinct on Friday night and left him with Angus - I've just had such a bad feeling all weekend.

Yesterday I thought he felt cold like he had a circulation problem, but then I thought I was maybe thinking "doom and gloom" because of Angus.

However, after cleaning out their cage late this afternoon, I just thought he wasn't behaving like himself. I got him out for a cuddle and when I put him back in, he seemed to not be in control of his hind end. So I put him on the pouffe and watched him walk and he seemed to walk OK, but I wasn't happy.

After I'd had my meal I took him out and sat him on my chest and just stroked him for a long time and then he climbed down and headed off towards his cage, but he kept stopping every foot and just lying there, but what bothered me more was that when he did this, he was 'leaving his hindlegs behind', which made me think he'd maybe had a stroke. So I put him back in his cage. 

At first he just laid where I'd put him, but eventually went back into his cardboard box, then 10 minutes later he came out and tried to climb onto the lowest shelf, but couldn't get his hindlegs up and so he fell off and again alarm bells rang because he just lay there.

I got him out again and put him on my chest and just cuddled him. It was like every time he moved, he froze and just lay still for ages and I said to Barry that I wasn't happy with him and I just felt that he was dying. 

I went and got the phone to see if I could take him down to the emergency vets and get him pts and when I sat down to ring them I could see that he was really gasping to breath out and his mouth was opening as he was doing it and I just knew he was dying. So I put the phone down and just sat and stroked him for less than a couple of minutes and he passed away! Barry had fallen asleep during all this and when he woke up he asked how he was and then realised that I was sitting crying. He didn't believe me at first when I said he was dead.

So Barry went out in the dark (seems to be a regular occurrence lately) and dug a hole and we buried him.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Sammy I've been having a pm conversation with someone on here who is advertising bengal kittens ready at 8 weeks. When you consider the power behind a bengal, the last thing you want is a bengal who hasn't learned bit inhibition and is too humanised, but I think she'll still sell them too young! :bash:
> 
> I'm absolutely gutted tonight, cos I've just buried Hamish in the garden!  I really wish I had gone with my gut instinct on Friday night and left him with Angus - I've just had such a bad feeling all weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I thought he felt cold like he had a circulation problem, but then I thought I was maybe thinking "doom and gloom" because of Angus.
> 
> However, after cleaning out their cage late this afternoon, I just thought he wasn't behaving like himself. I got him out for a cuddle and when I put him back in, he seemed to not be in control of his hind end. So I put him on the pouffe and watched him walk and he seemed to walk OK, but I wasn't happy.
> 
> After I'd had my meal I took him out and sat him on my chest and just stroked him for a long time and then he climbed down and headed off towards his cage, but he kept stopping every foot and just lying there, but what bothered me more was that when he did this, he was 'leaving his hindlegs behind', which made me think he'd maybe had a stroke. So I put him back in his cage.
> 
> At first he just laid where I'd put him, but eventually went back into his cardboard box, then 10 minutes later he came out and tried to climb onto the lowest shelf, but couldn't get his hindlegs up and so he fell off and again alarm bells rang because he just lay there.
> 
> I got him out again and put him on my chest and just cuddled him. It was like every time he moved, he froze and just lay still for ages and I said to Barry that I wasn't happy with him and I just felt that he was dying.
> 
> I went and got the phone to see if I could take him down to the emergency vets and get him pts and when I sat down to ring them I could see that he was really gasping to breath out and his mouth was opening as he was doing it and I just knew he was dying. So I put the phone down and just sat and stroked him for less than a couple of minutes and he passed away! Barry had fallen asleep during all this and when he woke up he asked how he was and then realised that I was sitting crying. He didn't believe me at first when I said he was dead.
> 
> So Barry went out in the dark (seems to be a regular occurrence lately) and dug a hole and we buried him.


Aww Eileen, that nearly had me filling up, & Im not that big a rat fan either! So sorry to hear of this second loss. At least the brothers can now be together in eternal peace. RIP long-tail boys.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sammy I've been having a pm conversation with someone on here who is advertising bengal kittens ready at 8 weeks. When you consider the power behind a bengal, the last thing you want is a bengal who hasn't learned bit inhibition and is too humanised, but I think she'll still sell them too young! :bash:
> 
> I'm absolutely gutted tonight, cos I've just buried Hamish in the garden!  I really wish I had gone with my gut instinct on Friday night and left him with Angus - I've just had such a bad feeling all weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I thought he felt cold like he had a circulation problem, but then I thought I was maybe thinking "doom and gloom" because of Angus.
> 
> However, after cleaning out their cage late this afternoon, I just thought he wasn't behaving like himself. I got him out for a cuddle and when I put him back in, he seemed to not be in control of his hind end. So I put him on the pouffe and watched him walk and he seemed to walk OK, but I wasn't happy.
> 
> After I'd had my meal I took him out and sat him on my chest and just stroked him for a long time and then he climbed down and headed off towards his cage, but he kept stopping every foot and just lying there, but what bothered me more was that when he did this, he was 'leaving his hindlegs behind', which made me think he'd maybe had a stroke. So I put him back in his cage.
> 
> At first he just laid where I'd put him, but eventually went back into his cardboard box, then 10 minutes later he came out and tried to climb onto the lowest shelf, but couldn't get his hindlegs up and so he fell off and again alarm bells rang because he just lay there.
> 
> I got him out again and put him on my chest and just cuddled him. It was like every time he moved, he froze and just lay still for ages and I said to Barry that I wasn't happy with him and I just felt that he was dying.
> 
> I went and got the phone to see if I could take him down to the emergency vets and get him pts and when I sat down to ring them I could see that he was really gasping to breath out and his mouth was opening as he was doing it and I just knew he was dying. So I put the phone down and just sat and stroked him for less than a couple of minutes and he passed away! Barry had fallen asleep during all this and when he woke up he asked how he was and then realised that I was sitting crying. He didn't believe me at first when I said he was dead.
> 
> So Barry went out in the dark (seems to be a regular occurrence lately) and dug a hole and we buried him.


 
Oh Eileen Im so,so sorry. Its really hard to know when the time is right and sometimes these things are taken out of our hands. Hindsite is a wonderful thing. At least he took his last breaths in your arms so knew he was safe and you got to say your goodbyes.

RIP Hamish, now with your brother and free from any suffering.

*HUGS*


----------



## ami_j

RIP Hamish 
he doesnt seem to of suffered Eileen , he went at his time , i still think you were right to bring him home


----------



## feorag

Thanks Colin and Jaime.

He didn't appear to be in pain, more discomfort I would have said and strangely he is the first pet I've owned in, well 50 years of pet ownership, who has died at home, quietly in my arms, so he was a lucky boy I guess??

It's funny though isn't it that he only lasted 2 days longer than his brother?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks Colin and Jaime.
> 
> He didn't appear to be in pain, more discomfort I would have said and strangely he is the first pet I've owned in, well 50 years of pet ownership, who has died at home, quietly in my arms, so he was a lucky boy I guess??
> 
> It's funny though isn't it that he only lasted 2 days longer than his brother?


ive had some that have faded like that , i dont think they feel anything at all they just gradually shut down


----------



## Shell195

Tonight I have found a mammary tumour on my remaining hairless boy but after what happened with my last ratty man that got operated on Im very loathe to put another one through it again


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Tonight I have found a mammary tumour on my remaining hairless boy but after what happened with my last ratty man that got operated on Im very loathe to put another one through it again


how old is he shell? tbh with lumps i tend to wait and see how they go before making a descsion


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> how old is he shell? tbh with lumps i tend to wait and see how they go before making a descsion


 
Hes about 18 months I think. Its only about the size of a grape at the minute and is purple in colour but that could be because hes hairless so its much more noticable, Its only tonight I noticed it as he was out for a cuddle and I saw it due to the colour more than felt it as its buried


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hes about 18 months I think. Its only about the size of a grape at the minute and is purple in colour but that could be because hes hairless so its much more noticable, Its only tonight I noticed it as he was out for a cuddle and I saw it due to the colour more than felt it as its buried


aww bless him


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Subdued household today! :sad:


Shell195 said:


> Tonight I have found a mammary tumour on my remaining hairless boy but after what happened with my last ratty man that got operated on Im very loathe to put another one through it again


I totally understand that Shell. I'm with Jaime - at that age I'd keep an eye on it to see how quickly it grows before I would put him through an op. :sad:

I'm off to the Sanctuary in half an hour - got a school in this morning.

Then I'm off to get my boobs 'ironed' and flattened :roll: at the mobile breast clinic - such a lovely procedure that I'm so looking forward to! NOT!!! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all. Subdued household today! :sad:I totally understand that Shell. I'm with Jaime - at that age I'd keep an eye on it to see how quickly it grows before I would put him through an op. :sad:
> 
> I'm off to the Sanctuary in half an hour - got a school in this morning.
> 
> Then I'm off to get my boobs 'ironed' and flattened :roll: at the mobile breast clinic - such a lovely procedure that I'm so looking forward to! NOT!!! :roll:


 

Ive been invited for one of those so you need to tell me how bad it really is.
Im off to check that a baby crow my son saw on his way to work is ok as he was worried about.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive been invited for one of those so you need to tell me how bad it really is..


Have you never had one before?? Well it's not a pleasant experience I can tell you that!! It's not exactly 'painful' but it's highly uncomfortable!!

Well I went to work this morning to be greeted by a look of surprise on Kim's face cos she wasn't expecting me!! I did try rining her last night about 9:00, but they'd gone to bed at 8:30 cos they were so knackered after a very busy weekend with both children's parties, being open to the public this weekend and the influx of orphans and fledglings cos spring is here.

So instead of talking to children I got to feed the fledglings and play with the new badger cub who came in last week. He's about 6 weeks old, but no way has this cub been brought up by his mother - he's been handreared - he's far too friendly and interactive - see what you think. I'm away to upload all the new orphan photos in the wildlife section.

YouTube - ‪6wk old Badger cub - 1st video‬‏

YouTube - ‪6 wk old badger cub - 2nd video‬‏


----------



## *H*

Aww look at the baby badger! So adorable! 

I'm in the bad books with both Onion and the OH today, as today was worming day.. Now Onion is that little bit older, thus wiser to worm treatment, OH had to hold him... he has a set of lovely scratches on his side now :lol2:

Cheese on the otherhand thought the butter covered tablet was fab! 

Why can't cats take it like the dogs do? "Oh look, Mum's putting that awful tasting tablet in some ham... we don't care, we get to eat the ham"


----------



## Shell195

Awww Eileen what a cute baby:flrt: I agree thats he doesnt look very wild at all. Lucky you getting to play with him
Noooo Ive only been invited for a booby iron once and I declined but now think maybe I should as it seems to be the done thing


----------



## Shell195

*H* said:


> Aww look at the baby badger! So adorable!
> 
> I'm in the bad books with both Onion and the OH today, as today was worming day.. Now Onion is that little bit older, thus wiser to worm treatment, OH had to hold him... he has a set of lovely scratches on his side now :lol2:
> 
> Cheese on the otherhand thought the butter covered tablet was fab!
> 
> *Why can't cats take it like the dogs do? "Oh look, Mum's putting that awful tasting tablet in some ham... we don't care, we get to eat the ham*"


 
I think that cats just like to be different ( read "awkward"):lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Awww Eileen what a cute baby:flrt: I agree thats he doesnt look very wild at all. Lucky you getting to play with him
> Noooo Ive only been invited for a booby iron once and I declined but now think maybe I should as it seems to be the done thing


She doesn't does she - at 6 wks old she should have already developed a natural reserve around things she doesn't know and he has none at all, as you can see. She was badly infested with lice and I did find myself wondering whether that might have been a reason for whoever was rearing her to 'dump' her??

I think you should start doing the boob ironing now - better to be safe than sorry!



Shell195 said:


> I think that cats just like to be different ( read "awkward"):lol2:


:lol2: I'll second that! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone.

Eileen so sorry to hear about Hamish but he would of been very happy to of died in the arms of someone who loved him and now he can be once again with his brother. 
The baby badger is very cute had to laugh at our local one the other night who on seeing to police officer whilst making his nightly rounds took one look and ran off into the bushes like a convict on the run lol.

The kittens have been in mad mode this morning especially Loki he is into everything but when he does jump up and I blow gently in his face he does run off, just need to find a way to stop him doing it in the first place now lol. Today he has wrecked my net curtains, torn up some of glyns uni research tried to eat some of my house plants and generally run riot lol, kittens are such fun. Mind you last night he gave me a real fright as he was out in the kitchen up to stuff he shouldnt of been obviously and came running in absolutely soaking wet.He had gotten up onto the turtles tank and fallen in with the turtle who has been known to eat small furry animals.
Gizmo on the other hand is just the usual mischeivious kitten who is just into everything why Loki cant be more like him but then i wouldnt have so much to talk about lol


----------



## ditta

eileen im so sorry for your loss:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Thanks for all the advice ladies. I have contacted a few people with kittens/young cats available and we're just waiting on replies now.



feorag said:


> Sammy I've been having a pm conversation with someone on here who is advertising bengal kittens ready at 8 weeks. When you consider the power behind a bengal, the last thing you want is a bengal who hasn't learned bit inhibition and is too humanised, but I think she'll still sell them too young! :bash:
> 
> I'm absolutely gutted tonight, cos I've just buried Hamish in the garden!  I really wish I had gone with my gut instinct on Friday night and left him with Angus - I've just had such a bad feeling all weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I thought he felt cold like he had a circulation problem, but then I thought I was maybe thinking "doom and gloom" because of Angus.
> 
> However, after cleaning out their cage late this afternoon, I just thought he wasn't behaving like himself. I got him out for a cuddle and when I put him back in, he seemed to not be in control of his hind end. So I put him on the pouffe and watched him walk and he seemed to walk OK, but I wasn't happy.
> 
> After I'd had my meal I took him out and sat him on my chest and just stroked him for a long time and then he climbed down and headed off towards his cage, but he kept stopping every foot and just lying there, but what bothered me more was that when he did this, he was 'leaving his hindlegs behind', which made me think he'd maybe had a stroke. So I put him back in his cage.
> 
> At first he just laid where I'd put him, but eventually went back into his cardboard box, then 10 minutes later he came out and tried to climb onto the lowest shelf, but couldn't get his hindlegs up and so he fell off and again alarm bells rang because he just lay there.
> 
> I got him out again and put him on my chest and just cuddled him. It was like every time he moved, he froze and just lay still for ages and I said to Barry that I wasn't happy with him and I just felt that he was dying.
> 
> I went and got the phone to see if I could take him down to the emergency vets and get him pts and when I sat down to ring them I could see that he was really gasping to breath out and his mouth was opening as he was doing it and I just knew he was dying. So I put the phone down and just sat and stroked him for less than a couple of minutes and he passed away! Barry had fallen asleep during all this and when he woke up he asked how he was and then realised that I was sitting crying. He didn't believe me at first when I said he was dead.
> 
> So Barry went out in the dark (seems to be a regular occurrence lately) and dug a hole and we buried him.


Bugger Eileen I'm so so sorry  :grouphug:


That badger is a little cutie.


----------



## ditta

gunther is a womble:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> gunther is a womble:gasp::gasp::gasp:


Why????


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations to Chris, hes now a level 2 activity instructor:no1:


















Heres my other 2 kids on a rare night out together on Saturday


Soph









Dan


----------



## ami_j

Dexters lost the plot...


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Why????


 i emptied his bed earlier of 2 yoghurt pots, tupperware lids, receipts, socks, a glove and all sorts of shite, he just collected it all back up and put it in his bed:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Thanks Ditta, Sammy and Katie!


Shell195 said:


> Congratulations to Chris, hes now a level 2 activity instructor:no1:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Heres my other 2 kids on a rare night out together on Saturday
> 
> 
> Soph
> image
> 
> Dan
> image


You have very good looking children Shell! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, what an adorable little Badger! Why would someone put the time & hard work in hand-rearing him only to 'dump' him or release him early? Strange!

Cute vid Jaime, Dexter is nuts.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, what an adorable little Badger! Why would someone put the time & hard work in hand-rearing him only to 'dump' him or release him early? Strange!
> 
> Cute vid Jaime, Dexter is nuts.


he fits in here well :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> [URL="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e192/ami_j_1985/th_MOV0023A.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Dexters lost the plot...


 
He should do will with you then:whistling2:



ditta said:


> i emptied his bed earlier of 2 yoghurt pots, tupperware lids, receipts, socks, a glove and all sorts of shite, he just collected it all back up and put it in his bed:lol2:


Aww hes a kleptomaniac:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> he fits in here well :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> He should do will with you then:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww hes a kleptomaniac:lol2:


oi :lol2:

i think its cos hes got an itchy back?

pretty sure hes a dobie cross he even acts like a dobie sometimes but wonder what else he is


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


 

Did you find a home for that siamese girl?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Did you find a home for that siamese girl?


What Siamese girl??? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> What Siamese girl??? :gasp:


 
The one that belonged to your friend?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> The one that belonged to your friend?


It was a labrador that my friend was fostering :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> It was a labrador that my friend was fostering :lol2:


 
Hmmmm Im sure you told me about a siamese cat


Eileen will remember lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hmmmm Im sure you told me about a siamese cat


No hun, not me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, what an adorable little Badger! Why would someone put the time & hard work in hand-rearing him only to 'dump' him or release him early? Strange!


It's very strange Colin, because she was obviously too young to be released, but you just wouldn't see that kind of behaviour in a wild reared badger of that age, they're usually very suspicious of people. She was covered in lice, so whether that played a part though I don't know???



Shell195 said:


> Hmmmm Im sure you told me about a siamese cat
> 
> 
> Eileen will remember lol


Sadly Eileen doesn't. I remember something about a Siamese cat needing a home,but can't remember who said anything -other than Val asking if anyone could take that Siamese that was being offered for sale on here, cos she was still entire and being offered as that!! Although something in my nether regions rang a bell about you being asked if you knew of someone who could take a Siamese????

Well I'm off to a school in one of the worst parts of Newcastle today with the Sanctuary animals, should have put some head lice treatment on my hair first! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!It's very strange Colin, because she was obviously too young to be released, but you just wouldn't see that kind of behaviour in a wild reared badger of that age, they're usually very suspicious of people. She was covered in lice, so whether that played a part though I don't know???
> 
> Sadly Eileen doesn't. I remember something about a Siamese cat needing a home,but can't remember who said anything -other than Val asking if anyone could take that Siamese that was being offered for sale on here, cos she was still entire and being offered as that!! Although something in my nether regions rang a bell about you being asked if you knew of someone who could take a Siamese????
> 
> Well I'm off to a school in one of the worst parts of Newcastle today with the Sanctuary animals, should have put some head lice treatment on my hair first! :lol2:


 

I knew I wasnt imagining it:2thumb:


Ooooh have fun at the school and just think if you do bring some head monsters back you at least get some free critters:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I knew I wasnt imagining it:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Ooooh have fun at the school and just think if you do bring some head monsters back you at least get some free critters:whistling2:


No I don't think you were imagining it, it does sound familiar, but I can't remember who it was who asked.

Well I have to say that school was the most challenging yet. We did 2 reception classes and it was helluva difficult. There were only 2 caucasian children, the rest were various nationalities and of course English is their second language, so I don't think a lot of them understood what I was saying. e.g. "Jess is a Barn Owl, why do you think she's called a barn owl?" - a sea of blank faces, probably because none of them knew what a barn was. :sad: According to the teacher most of them don't even speak English when they start school because their parents don't use it in the home or when out socially at all.

So not a lot of questions got answered -they'd no idea what sort of animals we had at the sanctuary - none at all!


----------



## ami_j

lap dog :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: At the size of that collar! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: At the size of that collar! :lol2:


its a small :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> its a small :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Bless him! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Bless him! :flrt:


it does fit him properly , i had to enlarge it but when he lays down it gives him a big gap for some reason so it looks huge :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> it does fit him properly , i had to enlarge it but when he lays down it gives him a big gap for some reason so it looks huge :lol2:


 
Bless him:flrt: I think the collar looks big as his neck is stretched out


----------



## Zoo-Man

I knew it definately wasn't me asking you guys to take in a Siamese cat, as I would have almost definately had it myself! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Poor Indy is teething at the moment, & today she hasn't eaten much so her gums must be sore. I had a look at her mouth & her adult canines are soon to erupt, you can see them just under the gums. She is certainly maturing as she has started humping her auntie Daisy (Boston Terrier).


----------



## feorag

Well who on earth was it? Can anyone on here remember?

Ooh I forgot to tell you I've got some good news. I is going to a posh garden party at Alnwick Castle!!!! :gasp:

The Duchess of Northumberland is arranging this to celebrate and recognise the work of carers and volunteers in Northumbeland and she has included the Sanctuary.

According to the letter signed by her and from the Lieutenancy Office it is going to be in the presence of VIPs, but there's no hint of who they will be and she is apparently asking thousands of people! :gasp:

We've all had to supply our personal addresses and telephone numbers and we are to be there for 10:00 and it will go on until 12:00, during which time refreshments will be served. After this we will all be given free passes to tour the Castle and the Gardens for the rest of the day if we wish!

I might have to buy meself a new dress! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well who on earth was it? Can anyone on here remember?
> 
> Ooh I forgot to tell you I've got some good news. I is going to a posh garden party at Alnwick Castle!!!! :gasp:
> 
> The Duchess of Northumberland is arranging this to celebrate and recognise the work of carers and volunteers in Northumbeland and she has included the Sanctuary.
> 
> According to the letter signed by her and from the Lieutenancy Office it is going to be in the presence of VIPs, but there's no hint of who they will be and she is apparently asking thousands of people! :gasp:
> 
> We've all had to supply our personal addresses and telephone numbers and we are to be there for 10:00 and it will go on until 12:00, during which time refreshments will be served. After this we will all be given free passes to tour the Castle and the Gardens for the rest of the day if we wish!
> 
> I might have to buy meself a new dress! :lol2:


Ooooo, fancy! If you see David Beckham there, will you give him my number (again! I think he must have lost it... :whistling2
















:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well who on earth was it? Can anyone on here remember?
> 
> Ooh I forgot to tell you I've got some good news. I is going to a posh garden party at Alnwick Castle!!!! :gasp:
> 
> The Duchess of Northumberland is arranging this to celebrate and recognise the work of carers and volunteers in Northumbeland and she has included the Sanctuary.
> 
> According to the letter signed by her and from the Lieutenancy Office it is going to be in the presence of VIPs, but there's no hint of who they will be and she is apparently asking thousands of people! :gasp:
> 
> We've all had to supply our personal addresses and telephone numbers and we are to be there for 10:00 and it will go on until 12:00, during which time refreshments will be served. After this we will all be given free passes to tour the Castle and the Gardens for the rest of the day if we wish!
> 
> I might have to buy meself a new dress! :lol2:


 
Sounds very posh Eileen:gasp:



Zoo-Man said:


> Ooooo, fancy! If you see David Beckham there, will you give him my number (again! I think he must have lost it... :whistling2
> 
> :lol2:


Yuk, hes minging and you have bad taste:lol2:




Ive been following this thread on Preloved and its really annoying me:bash: Its a stupid forum with ignorant people:whip:

Preloved | help with my new kitten please discussion uk


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Well who on earth was it? Can anyone on here remember?
> 
> Ooh I forgot to tell you I've got some good news. I is going to a posh garden party at Alnwick Castle!!!! :gasp:
> 
> The Duchess of Northumberland is arranging this to celebrate and recognise the work of carers and volunteers in Northumbeland and she has included the Sanctuary.
> 
> According to the letter signed by her and from the Lieutenancy Office it is going to be in the presence of VIPs, but there's no hint of who they will be and she is apparently asking thousands of people! :gasp:
> 
> We've all had to supply our personal addresses and telephone numbers and we are to be there for 10:00 and it will go on until 12:00, during which time refreshments will be served. After this we will all be given free passes to tour the Castle and the Gardens for the rest of the day if we wish!
> 
> I might have to buy meself a new dress! :lol2:


ooh how exciting!  definitely get a new dress  
I'm going to a friend's wedding on friday - have got a new dress- first dress I've worn for about 6 years :gasp: I'm very nervous - not seen any of these people since I was at Uni...... eeeeek!



Shell195 said:


> Ive been following this thread on Preloved and its really annoying me:bash: Its a stupid forum with ignorant people:whip:
> 
> Preloved | help with my new kitten please discussion uk


:bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Sounds very posh Eileen:gasp:
> 
> 
> Yuk, hes minging and you have bad taste:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been following this thread on Preloved and its really annoying me:bash: Its a stupid forum with ignorant people:whip:
> 
> Preloved | help with my new kitten please discussion uk


Funny you should mention that thread, Will pointed it out to me absolutely mortified yesterday. Nobody has got back to us about any of the cats/kittens we've enquired about so he thought it may be worth a look in there. But some of the 'advice' people were giving is an absolute joke. And I'm sorry but I can't see how that 'rescue' if it even was that could be reputable at all given the size and state of the poor little kitten.


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Funny you should mention that thread, Will pointed it out to me absolutely mortified yesterday. Nobody has got back to us about any of the cats/kittens we've enquired about so he thought it may be worth a look in there. But some of the 'advice' people were giving is an absolute joke. And I'm sorry but I can't see how that 'rescue' if it even was that could be reputable at all given the size and state of the poor little kitten.


 
I actually commented on the thread but got totally ignored, its infuriating:bash:


There is another thread about 3 week old kittens thats going the same way, it seems if they dont know you then they ignore any advice given. The kittens in question have teeth so why the hell dont they try to give them solid food:devil:


Very strange about the kittens you enquired about, why advertise them if you dont want to actually rehome them:whip:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!!


Zoo-Man said:


> Ooooo, fancy! If you see David Beckham there, will you give him my number (again! I think he must have lost it... :whistling2





Shell195 said:


> :gasp:Yuk, hes minging and you have bad taste:lol2:


:lol2:



Esarosa said:


> Funny you should mention that thread, Will pointed it out to me absolutely mortified yesterday. Nobody has got back to us about any of the cats/kittens we've enquired about so he thought it may be worth a look in there. But some of the 'advice' people were giving is an absolute joke. And I'm sorry but I can't see how that 'rescue' if it even was that could be reputable at all given the size and state of the poor little kitten.


I absolutely agree with you Katie - runt or not that kitten looks far to young to be away from mum and siblings.

I'm off to meet Anyday Anne in 10 minutes for a shoppy day! Just doing Matalan and TK Maxx - maybe Tesco if we have time.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!!:lol2:
> 
> I absolutely agree with you Katie - runt or not that kitten looks far to young to be away from mum and siblings.
> 
> I'm off to meet Anyday Anne in 10 minutes for a shoppy day! Just doing Matalan and TK Maxx - maybe Tesco if we have time.


 
Will you stop cross posting with me woman:lol2:
Im off to the sanctuary and going out to check the age on some feral kittens. Ive also got to do a homecheck for one of our kittens.


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> I actually commented on the thread but got totally ignored, its infuriating:bash:
> 
> 
> There is another thread about 3 week old kittens thats going the same way, it seems if they dont know you then they ignore any advice given. The kittens in question have teeth so why the hell dont they try to give them solid food:devil:
> 
> 
> Very strange about the kittens you enquired about, why advertise them if you dont want to actually rehome them:whip:



Enjoy your shopping trip Eileen. 

To be fair Shell I emailed /messaged all the adverts we were intrigued about late one night as it was far to late to ring and I thought that was better than nothing seeing as they'd put it as a means of contact. But Will's said to give it till tonight and if nobody has got back to us via that route he'll ring around the couple that listed the phone as an option. He's been giving me the puppy dog eyes about some we were looking at. As there were two of a litter left and he keeps going 'we can't leave one on it's own' *eyes*. I hate trying to be the one with restraint, it's most frustrating :lol2: 

It's completely backwards to the way I was raised too. My mum would take in every stray/injured/orphaned wildlife etc and my dad was the one who had to rein her in and say 'Look Denise I know you're trying to help but four fosters is enough for now' etc. I always assumed that Will would rein me in but no, have to think long and hard about everything before I suggest it otherwise he just goes 'yes' as soon as you mention it...strange thing for me to moan about I guess lol.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Will you stop cross posting with me woman:lol2:


:lol2: Sorry!! :lol2:


Esarosa said:


> It's completely backwards to the way I was raised too. My mum would take in every stray/injured/orphaned wildlife etc and my dad was the one who had to rein her in and say 'Look Denise I know you're trying to help but four fosters is enough for now' etc. I always assumed that Will would rein me in but no, have to think long and hard about everything before I suggest it otherwise he just goes 'yes' as soon as you mention it...strange thing for me to moan about I guess lol.


Very strange indeed - I wish I had a husband like that, but it's Barry who reins me in all the time - he's so practical!!! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Enjoy your shopping trip Eileen.
> 
> To be fair Shell I emailed /messaged all the adverts we were intrigued about late one night as it was far to late to ring and I thought that was better than nothing seeing as they'd put it as a means of contact. But Will's said to give it till tonight and if nobody has got back to us via that route he'll ring around the couple that listed the phone as an option. He's been giving me the puppy dog eyes about some we were looking at. As there were two of a litter left and he keeps going 'we can't leave one on it's own' *eyes*. I hate trying to be the one with restraint, it's most frustrating :lol2:
> 
> It's completely backwards to the way I was raised too. My mum would take in every stray/injured/orphaned wildlife etc and my dad was the one who had to rein her in and say 'Look Denise I know you're trying to help but four fosters is enough for now' etc. I always assumed that Will would rein me in but no, have to think long and hard about everything before I suggest it otherwise he just goes 'yes' as soon as you mention it...strange thing for me to moan about I guess lol.


 
He sounds just like Steve:flrt:



feorag said:


> :lol2: Sorry!! :lol2:
> Very strange indeed - I wish I had a husband like that, but it's Barry who reins me in all the time - he's so practical!!! :roll:


I will forgive you again:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I will forgive you again:lol2:


He he - I lol'd when I got home tonight and saw that - we cross posted all morning!


----------



## Shell195

Had a busy day. Went to see a cat and her feral kittens. Mum is a pretty S/L hair brown tabby with white feet and very sweet natured and also very thin. We fed her but couldnt see the kittens as they where in a 20ft x 15ft shed full of junk. We removed her too tight collar and have made the woman promise to feed them until we can catch the 2 kittens which we think from her description are 5/6 weeks old.
Our feral man will trap these for us so fingers crossed they come out.
On the way back we got a call to say that Lady our pregnant new addition had kittened but her 5 babies were stone cold. Rubbed and warmed them up and removed all the placentas and eventually mum settled and started to wash them. They do look very scratty though so hope they are ok.
On the way home I had to pick up my cat trap and do a home visit so now Im knackered


----------



## feorag

Phew! That's a busy day all right! :roll:

Mine was exhausting just buying things! :lol2:

Oh and BTW I'm on my new laptop - first time! Yeh! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Phew! That's a busy day all right! :roll:
> 
> Mine was exhausting just buying things! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for your new laptop:no1:
> Im back at the vets tomorrow with Purdy who really is a lot better:2thumb: She still needs something for her cough though so I will discuss this with the vet and see what he comes up with


----------



## feorag

I am soooooo pleased to hear that!! :2thumb:


----------



## RubyCurtis

had a beautiful bouncing baby boy, born saturday 21st may 20:22pm weighing 6lb 3oz. baby Alfie xx


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats, Ruby!!!!!!!! We need pics!!!!!! 

What have I missed?? T'internet is back up and running!


----------



## Shell195

RubyCurtis said:


> had a beautiful bouncing baby boy, born saturday 21st may 20:22pm weighing 6lb 3oz. baby Alfie xx


 
CONGRATULATIONS:flrt: Definately need photos of Alfie:2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Congrats, Ruby!!!!!!!! We need pics!!!!!!
> 
> What have I missed?? T'internet is back up and running!


I wondered why you hadnt been about:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Yuk, hes minging and you have bad taste:lol2:


Granted he's dim, but he's very good looking!


----------



## feorag

RubyCurtis said:


> had a beautiful bouncing baby boy, born saturday 21st may 20:22pm weighing 6lb 3oz. baby Alfie xx


Congratulations - that's excellent news!! :2thumb:

Boys are great! :2thumb:

Jen I don't think much has happened, but can you remember someone asking if Shell can help find a home for a Siamese, cos we can remember everything but the person who asked it! :lol2:

A funny story for you - I just got this e-mail tonight from Kim:

_Just had to tell you what happened today at the special needs school in Alnwick - the children had quite severe special needs and as I was taking a small tub of the mealworms round to let them see what the hedgehogs eat - one little girl in a wheelchair - quick as a flash - grabbed a handful out of the tub and tried to eat them !!!!_

_The carers were brilliant and luckily had a wicked sense of humour so we all stopped her in time and had a good giggle but we even had to pick every single one up off the floor as they said the children really would hunt them down and eat them!!_

_Needless to say the owl pellets and tarantula's exoskeleton stayed firmly in bags!!
_


----------



## Amalthea

I posted once when the t'internet died just to let everybody know that I wouldn't be around on here, but could be found on FB (it's much easier to go on FB from my phone that rfuk)


----------



## Zoo-Man

RubyCurtis said:


> had a beautiful bouncing baby boy, born saturday 21st may 20:22pm weighing 6lb 3oz. baby Alfie xx


Ooo, congratulations! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* That's brilliant, Eileen!!!!!

But nope, don't know who asked, but I do remember somebody asking *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Congratulations - that's excellent news!! :2thumb:
> 
> Boys are great! :2thumb:
> 
> Jen I don't think much has happened, but can you remember someone asking if Shell can help find a home for a Siamese, cos we can remember everything but the person who asked it! :lol2:
> 
> A funny story for you - I just got this e-mail tonight from Kim:
> 
> _Just had to tell you what happened today at the special needs school in Alnwick - the children had quite severe special needs and as I was taking a small tub of the mealworms round to let them see what the hedgehogs eat - one little girl in a wheelchair - quick as a flash - grabbed a handful out of the tub and tried to eat them !!!!_
> 
> _The carers were brilliant and luckily had a wicked sense of humour so we all stopped her in time and had a good giggle but we even had to pick every single one up off the floor as they said the children really would hunt them down and eat them!!_
> 
> _Needless to say the owl pellets and tarantula's exoskeleton stayed firmly in bags!!_


That story rings true. Some of the young men with special needs I've worked with have tried to eat some strange things - privet, seed, soil, sand, flower heads.... ME!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I posted once when the t'internet died just to let everybody know that I wouldn't be around on here, but could be found on FB (it's much easier to go on FB from my phone that rfuk)


I saw that post put had totally forgotten that you'd lost the internet and of course I'm not on Facebook. So here's me saying not much had happened and then I saw your post on my Hamish McDuff thread and realised that you didn't know about my 2 ratty chappies what I loved and lost! 

My brain definitely is malfunctioning!



Amalthea said:


> But nope, don't know who asked, but I do remember somebody asking *lol*


Same as us then! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* It's why we fit in together so well


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Congratulations - that's excellent news!! :2thumb:
> 
> Boys are great! :2thumb:
> 
> Jen I don't think much has happened, but can you remember someone asking if Shell can help find a home for a Siamese, cos we can remember everything but the person who asked it! :lol2:
> 
> A funny story for you - I just got this e-mail tonight from Kim:
> 
> _Just had to tell you what happened today at the special needs school in Alnwick - the children had quite severe special needs and as I was taking a small tub of the mealworms round to let them see what the hedgehogs eat - one little girl in a wheelchair - quick as a flash - grabbed a handful out of the tub and tried to eat them !!!!_
> 
> _The carers were brilliant and luckily had a wicked sense of humour so we all stopped her in time and had a good giggle but we even had to pick every single one up off the floor as they said the children really would hunt them down and eat them!!_
> 
> _Needless to say the owl pellets and tarantula's exoskeleton stayed firmly in bags!!_


 
:lol2: Bless her



Amalthea said:


> I posted once when the t'internet died just to let everybody know that I wouldn't be around on here, but could be found on FB (it's much easier to go on FB from my phone that rfuk)





Amalthea said:


> *lol* It's why we fit in together so well


 
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Granted he's dim, but he's very good looking!


 
Hes not only dim, hes sort of plastic looking too:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Morning ladies, off to look at some kittens today. I disregarded one advert we'd seen as when Will asked whether it would be possible to view them the woman said 'do you want it or not? Don't waste my time'. Will explained it wasn't about wasting time he just wanted to ensure they were big enough,confident enough etc so they'd adjust more easily but she wanted him to say yes we'll take one there and then so i told him no.

The kittens we're actually going to see are the ones I linked the other day,the breeder said they're 10 weeks old so time will tell.. Off to see them at 1. Dreading taking Will with me because it'll be 'yes and we'll take both' as soon as he sees them :bash:

See part of me thinks multiples is a good idea as they'll keep each other company...the other part screams at me boy and girl and siblings so they'll probably hate each other once they mature? I'm sure I remember Eileen saying something about her boy and girl not getting on...but in the same breath I'm sure I remember Shell saying she preferred mixed sexes...well bugger now I've confused myself all over.

Anyways if the kittens seem to young I'll ask whether she's prepared to keep them an extra few weeks if not then it'll be a nono. The little girl is a gorgeous wee thing who keeps drawing my eye, but if she's that shy I don't think bringing her into a house with vocal attention demanding Libby would be the best bet.


----------



## feorag

Morning!


Amalthea said:


> *lol* It's why we fit in together so well


I lol'd at that too! :2thumb:



Esarosa said:


> Morning ladies, off to look at some kittens today. I disregarded one advert we'd seen as when Will asked whether it would be possible to view them the woman said 'do you want it or not? Don't waste my time'. Will explained it wasn't about wasting time he just wanted to ensure they were big enough,confident enough etc so they'd adjust more easily but she wanted him to say yes we'll take one there and then so i told him no.


Poor bloody kittens is all I'm going to say to that - no doubt they'll be about 6 weeks old and gone in a minute to any Tom, Dick or Harry! :bash:


Esarosa said:


> See part of me thinks multiples is a good idea as they'll keep each other company...the other part screams at me boy and girl and siblings so they'll probably hate each other once they mature? I'm sure I remember Eileen saying something about her boy and girl not getting on...but in the same breath I'm sure I remember Shell saying she preferred mixed sexes...well bugger now I've confused myself all over.


Well multiples will be a good idea in a way, because if Libby hates them when they arrive (and that's pretty much on the cards! :roll at least they'll have each other for company and play and she'll very likely be so interested in watching them play that she'll probably be desperate to join in quicker than she would if it was a single kitten.

And yes it was me who said that in my household the only 2 cats who didn't get on and actively hate each other are Purrdy and Cadbury, who are full brother and sister. Even now, when they are the only cats left in the household, they will not interact at all. More often than not they are in separate rooms and if, for instance, one is sitting on the back of Barry's chair in the evening and the other comes in and gets on that chair there'll be a screaming match! My friend over in the Lakes had exactly the same problem with the first brother and sister that she kept - loved each other, played rough games together, matured and hated each other. 

Of course my situation is different because Purrdy was a breeding queen, so not neutered until she was 6, so that might have played a factor, but it didn't in my friend's case, because Kiri had horrendous grey roots which are a distinct no-no in Somalis so she didn't want to breed from her and neutered her at 6 months.

But every cat is different and every situation is different and Shell's had no problems with brother and sister and advocates that - we both speak from personal experience and, as I've pointed out before where cats are concerned, it's the only opinion we have that differs.



Amalthea said:


> *lol* It's why we fit in together so well


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Got a hospital appointment this afternoon... Meh.


----------



## Esarosa

Edit spoke to vets.ignore me lol


----------



## feorag

Intruiging!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Poor Indy's teething is giving her a bit of jip. Her canines are erupting now & she isn't keen on eating, bless her.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Intruiging!


Well spoke to vet nurse more specifically. Basically asking about worming and ages weights required. The breeder of phoenix new kitten basically said she hadn't wormed them as weren't over twelve weeks. So got on phone to vet nurse on way home, they said to pop with her and they'd give her the once over. It's literally on our door stop. So the vet weighed her etc and has given us some wormer to take over three days.

To say the breeder thought she was timid and shy she hasn't shown it. was a complete tart at vets then came home to let her settle. She's eaten drank played, still waiting on toilet she seems to think litter tray is a toy box. Very people orientated, so we're clearly not sering what her breeder saw, she is the runt though so maybe she just got pushed out there? Actuallyshe's reminding me a lot of harriet one of the three sisters I grew up with. She too was a feisty little runt. Will get pics over next few days. Sorry if this is a lump of text on my phone.


----------



## feorag

Colin - poor little Indy! :flrt:

So you took the little girl after all then! I'm sure she'll be fine. I often found with a litter of kittens that there might be one who got a bit left behind by the more raucous brothers and sisters, but it didn't mean they were timid - they just avoided the rough and tumble more. However, as each of the kittens left for their new home, if one of the remaining ones was one of the more quiet ones they sure came out of their shells then!


----------



## norfendz




----------



## Esarosa

Hopefully she'll be ok very proud of her so far. Didn't take her brother as he'd been reserved. Got a few fun weeks maybe months ahead to get phoenix (will chose her name) and libby used to one another. One room out of bounds for libby and you'd think she'd ben neglected with all the carry on. 

Do you think it's to soon open up the room phoenix is in on saturday to let them roam? Just will is off all day to chaperone, whereas tomorrow his grandma is cat sittingwhilst I'm at work for four hours. Didn't want her left for that long. Will thinks I'm being overly cautious but she'd be going from a busy house with mum and brother to solitude, not nice. Plus I'm a bit paranoid in case she has a reaction to the panacur. When do you think would be best time to give her it? Wasn't sure whether it's it'd be a bit much for today.


----------



## Amalthea

Think I interrupted something??


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Think I interrupted something??
> 
> image


:lol2: looks like it Jen :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Katy, the kitten sounds gorgeous:flrt:
Jen, love that photo:lol2:


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> Think I interrupted something??
> 
> image



:lol2: How embarrassing


----------



## Esarosa

Jen love that photo. Well I've been up since four with high temp and generally fluey which is crap, but little miss slept right through the night woke up briefly at six then back to sleep got for an hour. She's ow running all over. Thinks I'm a good climbing post. Chuffed to bits with her, didn't like her panacur though felt horrid  shell how do you get it in at sanctuary,vet nurse said one go but it seemed a lot of fluid for a little wriggly girl.


----------



## Amalthea

Hope you're feeling better, Katie 

Today I am in work and I have to bring up an issue with the boss... *sigh* It's a bit of a long story, but it seems like she's playing favorites and I'm at the bottom. So I've gotta speak to her about it. We shall see.....


----------



## Esarosa

Eek good luck jen.


----------



## Amalthea

Eek indeed..... I really don't like confrontation.


----------



## Esarosa

I'm sure you'll do fine jen

This kittens purr is unreal so loud somehow my phone can't pick it up


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


Amalthea said:


> Think I interrupted something??
> 
> image


:lol2: That's a brilliant photo - definitely in need of a Lolkatz caption.



Esarosa said:


> Jen love that photo. Well I've been up since four with high temp and generally fluey which is crap, but little miss slept right through the night woke up briefly at six then back to sleep got for an hour. She's ow running all over. Thinks I'm a good climbing post. Chuffed to bits with her, didn't like her panacur though felt horrid  shell how do you get it in at sanctuary,vet nurse said one go but it seemed a lot of fluid for a little wriggly girl.


Sorry you're not well Katie, I've just got over the second bout of the same virus within a month of each other and I had the high temperature too. Just hope you don't get the horrible tickly throat racking cough that once you start you can't stop and it gets so bad you start retching - that's truly horrible.

Did the vet give you a syring to give her the Panacur? I've tried with my kittens, but it is an incredibly horrible taste - yes I've tried it!!! With my kittens I used to give it by syringe when mine were very tiny, but when they got to about 5/6 weeks, I would put it into a tiny dish with a teaspoon of undiluted evaporated milk and I found that they would take it like that much more readily without the horror of having something foul forced into their mouths.


Amalthea said:


> Today I am in work and I have to bring up an issue with the boss... *sigh* It's a bit of a long story, but it seems like she's playing favorites and I'm at the bottom. So I've gotta speak to her about it. We shall see.....


You have got to Jen, because it isn't right, but I know how you're feeling - I hate confrontation and when I was your age, just couldn't do it, unless I was sticking up for someone else, because I hate injustice. I found that quite easy, but never for myself, for some odd reason. 

Age has changed me a little, in that I will find the courage now to confront. 

No wonder we all get on so well in this thread - we are all so very similar in lots of way.

Well I've got a load of stuff to do today. I've got to make up a hamper of cat toys and treats for the raffle at tomorrow's show. I've got to wrap up the specials that I give to the cats I like. I've got to wrap up the cardigan I made for Enola on here which I've bartered for a dichroic glass pendant, which arrived on Wednesday and which I love!!! So that I can get it sent off today.










Then I've got to sort out all my paperwork for the show, walk the dog, get a bath and wash my hair, cos I won't have time tomorrow morning and get through the Tyne Tunnel on a Friday afternoon which isn't easy! :bash: and help set up the show hall for tomorrow.

So a busy day looms yet again!


----------



## Amalthea

Basically, what happened... *deep breath* Jen (manager) left a lot of issues in the shop when she went on maternity and added more when she came back, so there's gonna be an atmosphere in the shop (which sucks, cuz we all get along so well... except for Jen). So a team meeting was called to go over a few things and air any concerns we had as a team. Nobody was opening their mouths during the concerns part of the meeting, so I thought I'd start, just to get the ball rolling..... And it worked. Everybody brought up issues with Jen except one girl (who is actually my least favorite person in the shop)... Well, we were told that the rotas were going to be shuffled a bit to try and save the shop some hours (we're supposed to be trying to cut down on expenses), so I was expecting things to change...... But there is a lot of overtime going right now while everybody rushes to take their holidays before we can't anymore (we have to take them before the end of June). When there's overtime, it should be spread out amongst everybody able to work it... We all need the money. Well, the one girl who didn't say anything seems to have gotten it all...... She's got 11.5 extra hours on top of her contracted 16 each week for the next three weeks.... I just have my 8, except for one week where there's a star next to my Saturday saying if it's quiet, I won't be needed (and Jen called me last Saturday saying not to come in, cuz I'd already gotten my contracted hours). I know it may sound petty, but it really upset me and I feel like I am being singled out.


----------



## Amalthea

That little baby set is lovely, Eileen!!


----------



## Esarosa

Does sound a little chaotic that eileen. Gorgeous cardigan wish I was as crafty as you. Thanks for the evaporated milk trick to we'll have to get some today. I think worming her was more upset to me than her still don't want to upset her when she's settling.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Basically, what happened... *deep breath* Jen (manager) left a lot of issues in the shop when she went on maternity and added more when she came back, so there's gonna be an atmosphere in the shop (which sucks, cuz we all get along so well... except for Jen). So a team meeting was called to go over a few things and air any concerns we had as a team. Nobody was opening their mouths during the concerns part of the meeting, so I thought I'd start, just to get the ball rolling..... And it worked. Everybody brought up issues with Jen except one girl (who is actually my least favorite person in the shop)... Well, we were told that the rotas were going to be shuffled a bit to try and save the shop some hours (we're supposed to be trying to cut down on expenses), so I was expecting things to change...... But there is a lot of overtime going right now while everybody rushes to take their holidays before we can't anymore (we have to take them before the end of June). When there's overtime, it should be spread out amongst everybody able to work it... We all need the money. Well, the one girl who didn't say anything seems to have gotten it all...... She's got 11.5 extra hours on top of her contracted 16 each week for the next three weeks.... I just have my 8, except for one week where there's a star next to my Saturday saying if it's quiet, I won't be needed (and Jen called me last Saturday saying not to come in, cuz I'd already gotten my contracted hours). I know it may sound petty, but it really upset me and I feel like I am being singled out.


I agree Jen - that's not fair - I'm a great person for being fair and to me that's wrong and you have sufficient cause for complaint. It sounds like she's singling out the girl who is least likely to confront her about any issues, so she's favouring her to keep her 'on side' because she knows she hasn't the support of the rest of the staff?



Amalthea said:


> That little baby set is lovely, Eileen!!





Esarosa said:


> Does sound a little chaotic that eileen. Gorgeous cardigan wish I was as crafty as you. Thanks for the evaporated milk trick to we'll have to get some today. I think worming her was more upset to me than her still don't want to upset her when she's settling.


Thank you girls I hope Enola likes it too! 

Have a go with the evap milk, cos it's much less stressful for them - she's enough stress to deal with all these changes in her life without having to have grotty stuff shoved in her mouth, but of course it has to happen as it's so important if she has never been wormed before.


----------



## Esarosa

Eek was typing as you posted jen doesn't sound petty at all. Not fair at all.  hope you get it sorted, get on to head office if not.

Eileen what with her being wormed over next two days when do iou think I should deflea her? I can't see any but she is scratching a little. So just pre cautionary really.


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Jen love that photo. Well I've been up since four with high temp and generally fluey which is crap, but little miss slept right through the night woke up briefly at six then back to sleep got for an hour. She's ow running all over. Thinks I'm a good climbing post. Chuffed to bits with her, didn't like her panacur though felt horrid  shell how do you get it in at sanctuary,vet nurse said one go but it seemed a lot of fluid for a little wriggly girl.


 
We use 10% as you need such a tiny amount and we syringe it in their mouths. They should have given you a milbemax tablet as they are tiny and its a one off dose.



Amalthea said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Katie
> 
> Today I am in work and I have to bring up an issue with the boss... *sigh* It's a bit of a long story, but it seems like she's playing favorites and I'm at the bottom. So I've gotta speak to her about it. We shall see.....


 
Not good 




Amalthea said:


> Basically, what happened... *deep breath* Jen (manager) left a lot of issues in the shop when she went on maternity and added more when she came back, so there's gonna be an atmosphere in the shop (which sucks, cuz we all get along so well... except for Jen). So a team meeting was called to go over a few things and air any concerns we had as a team. Nobody was opening their mouths during the concerns part of the meeting, so I thought I'd start, just to get the ball rolling..... And it worked. Everybody brought up issues with Jen except one girl (who is actually my least favorite person in the shop)... Well, we were told that the rotas were going to be shuffled a bit to try and save the shop some hours (we're supposed to be trying to cut down on expenses), so I was expecting things to change...... But there is a lot of overtime going right now while everybody rushes to take their holidays before we can't anymore (we have to take them before the end of June). When there's overtime, it should be spread out amongst everybody able to work it... We all need the money. Well, the one girl who didn't say anything seems to have gotten it all...... She's got 11.5 extra hours on top of her contracted 16 each week for the next three weeks.... I just have my 8, except for one week where there's a star next to my Saturday saying if it's quiet, I won't be needed (and Jen called me last Saturday saying not to come in, cuz I'd already gotten my contracted hours). I know it may sound petty, but it really upset me and I feel like I am being singled out.


I hate situations like this, its so unfair:devil:

I agree with Eileen, age brings confidence
Love the baby set its really cute:flrt: Sounds like you are in for a busy time. The wormer in the milk sounds a great idea:no1:

Katy, I would deflea her too as worms come from fleas and they arent good for babies.


----------



## Esarosa

Thanks Shell will nip to vets today then. The panacur they gave me was 2.5% I didn't even think to question it


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Thanks Shell will nip to vets today then. The panacur they gave me was 2.5% I didn't even think to question it


 
Vets always seem to give this for tinies when 10% means you need to use far less of the nasty tasting stuff. Im like Eileen I taste everything:blush:


----------



## feorag

I always used 10% Panacur for my kittens which started off only needing .2ml for a dose. To be honest it didn't cross my mind that they hadn't given you 10%, so I wondered, because a dose for a kitten of your age, presumably with a weight of 1-1.5 Kg is only .6ml which is a tiny amount.

I would definitely ask for vet for a small amount of 10% and a diabetic syringe.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I always used 10% Panacur for my kittens which started off only needing .2ml for a dose. To be honest it didn't cross my mind that they hadn't given you 10%, so I wondered, because a dose for a kitten of your age, presumably with a weight of 1-1.5 Kg is only .6ml which is a tiny amount.
> 
> I would definitely ask for vet for a small amount of 10% and a diabetic syringe.


She is teeny tiny. Her brother was pretty much twice her size, you wouldn't have thought they were from same litter. I didn't think size differences like that were possible. He was running all over she seemed a little wary on floor and downright uncomfortable when breeder picked her up (didn't support her legs) but when I picked her up to check her over she was fine. :S tart at the vets too which I was really surprised at. Vet nurse said looking at her teeth and eye color was likely to be about eight weeks.

I have to admit my common sense left the building as we spoke and phoenix calmed right down. Thing I didn't get was her breeder said she didn't think she'd make it she rarely got to feed from mum,siblings pushed her of food dish yet she didn't supplement her. Asked her if she'd tried or tried giving a seperate dish or some soft easier to eat food and she said no she just left nature to it. Literaly all common sense was gone then. I askef if the little boy wasavailable she said he was reserved but adverts still up. gave our details should the situation change but heard nothing yet. I was asking a hell of a lot questions tho..so maybe that's why? Ie didn't understand why mum wasn't on kitten food. Really wasn't trying to be awkward I just wanted to know the situation and as much info as possible.

Atm little miss is on dry food she was on and a little wet that we're going to ease in, she'll be going on james well beloved eventually just wanted to change her over bit at a time. Wasn't sure on felix kitten and whether I should introduce it but vet nurse said to go for it but gradually. She certainly has an appetite with a touch if that mixed in. Then again I wouldn't want to eat go cat either.

Sorry if there are loads of typo's or block of text, on phone.

Edit to add will weigh her when she wakes up as I'm a prat and forgot to ask nurse what she weighed in at. Gonna keep a diary of any gain or loss.


----------



## ditta

HOW THE HECK DO I TURN THIS OFF!!!!!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon all.
*Esarosa I know what you mean about how tiny kittens can be as my two are smaller than the palm of my hand at 7 and a half weeks and like your new addition their purrs are loud enough for it to be heard by others on the phone when they call me.*

*I have had a fun 24 hours and I have no luck whatsoever as I have jsut been diagnosed with gout in my left knee ankle and the only thing I know a bout it is that it is one of the most painful conditions I have ever come across and I am currently trying to find info online about it lol *


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> She is teeny tiny. Her brother was pretty much twice her size, you wouldn't have thought they were from same litter. I didn't think size differences like that were possible. He was running all over she seemed a little wary on floor and downright uncomfortable when breeder picked her up (didn't support her legs) but when I picked her up to check her over she was fine. :S tart at the vets too which I was really surprised at. Vet nurse said looking at her teeth and eye color was likely to be about eight weeks.
> 
> I have to admit my common sense left the building as we spoke and phoenix calmed right down. Thing I didn't get was her breeder said she didn't think she'd make it she rarely got to feed from mum,siblings pushed her of food dish yet she didn't supplement her. Asked her if she'd tried or tried giving a seperate dish or some soft easier to eat food and she said no she just left nature to it. Literaly all common sense was gone then. I askef if the little boy wasavailable she said he was reserved but adverts still up. gave our details should the situation change but heard nothing yet. I was asking a hell of a lot questions tho..so maybe that's why? Ie didn't understand why mum wasn't on kitten food. Really wasn't trying to be awkward I just wanted to know the situation and as much info as possible.
> 
> Atm little miss is on dry food she was on and a little wet that we're going to ease in, she'll be going on james well beloved eventually just wanted to change her over bit at a time. Wasn't sure on felix kitten and whether I should introduce it but vet nurse said to go for it but gradually. She certainly has an appetite with a touch if that mixed in. Then again I wouldn't want to eat go cat either.
> 
> Sorry if there are loads of typo's or block of text, on phone.


 
I would get her off Go cat as quickly as possible as its full of rubbish. When changing to a better food you can do it much more quickly as its so much less likely to upset small tums


----------



## Esarosa

Lovely picture ditta.

Eek sammy poor you that sounds awful



Shell195 said:


> I would get her off Go cat as quickly as possible as its full of rubbish. When changing to a better food you can do it much more quickly as its so much less likely to upset small tums


 oh thankk god for that I hate the bloody stuff. Got her james well beloved already just didn't want to overload her. Libby gets an upset stomach if we just change the flavor.


----------



## sammy1969

Esarosa said:


> Lovely picture ditta.
> 
> Eek sammy poor you that sounds awful
> 
> 
> 
> oh thankk god for that I hate the bloody stuff. Got her james well beloved already just didn't want to overload her. Libby gets an upset stomach if we just change the flavor.


*Esarosa, I am used to pain with all my health conditions but I can honestly say this** is a pain that I have never known I have found out it is something to do with uric acid in the joints and has nothing to do with alcohol. I really want to chop my leg off at the moment and I must be driving the usual ladies on here insane with my moans and complaints lately as it seems to be one thing straight after another. *

*However the kittens are a nice distractions when they are nice and quiet like now as they are asleep lol, when they are awake they are like two whirling dervishes racing round like mad things at ninety miles a second knocking everything flying and pouncing on any of my other pets and screaming for food, on that subject what is the best wet food to feed them as they wont touch dry right now and I don't like them being whiskas kitten food?*


----------



## Esarosa

I believe it ws eileen who used to feed hers felix wet, might be wrong, if so oops because that's why we got phoenix it lol.


----------



## sammy1969

Thanx for that I haven't seen any felix kitten down here so far but i know the smell when they defecate is awful with the whiskas which tells me it isnt doing them any good and i dont feed my adults as to me it isn't good for them as it .did cause them to have upset stomachs regularly


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> *I have had a fun 24 hours and I have no luck whatsoever as I have jsut been diagnosed with gout in my left knee ankle and the only thing I know a bout it is that it is one of the most painful conditions I have ever come across and I am currently trying to find info online about it lol *


I know a few people with gout, Sammy and it is horrendously painful! 



Shell195 said:


> I would get her off Go cat as quickly as possible as its full of rubbish. When changing to a better food you can do it much more quickly as its so much less likely to upset small tums


So would I - basically it's sh*te! :lol2:



Esarosa said:


> I believe it ws eileen who used to feed hers felix wet, might be wrong, if so oops because that's why we got phoenix it lol.


It was indeed - well remembered Katie :2thumb:. I weaned all my kittens onto Felix kitten food and then introduced dry food gradually into the wet, by soaking it at first until they were able to eat it by crunching - once had a tiny kitten choke by trying to eat mum's dried food!!

We still mix a little bit of wet Felix or the pure fish tins into our dried meal, even now - always have done - all our cats, apart from our Siamese and Orientals, preferred it that way.


----------



## Esarosa

820 g that's all she weighs her brother was so chunky.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, it went very well. I'm completely surprised with how well, actually!! She's moved things around, so I am getting extra hours (although, I haven't seen the rotas yet). I did get teary, cuz any emotion makes me cry (anger, happiness, sadness, frustration, etc etc etc), but other than that, all good. Will see how the rotas have changed tomorrow.

The guy that is designing and doing my tattoo sent me an updated draft of it... FREAKING LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> image
> 
> 
> HOW THE HECK DO I TURN THIS OFF!!!!!!!





feorag said:


> I know a few people with gout, Sammy and it is horrendously painful!
> 
> So would I - basically it's sh*te! :lol2:
> 
> It was indeed - well remembered Katie :2thumb:. I weaned all my kittens onto Felix kitten food and then introduced dry food gradually into the wet, by soaking it at first until they were able to eat it by crunching - once had a tiny kitten choke by trying to eat mum's dried food!!
> 
> We still mix a little bit of wet Felix or the pure fish tins into our dried meal, even now - always have done - all our cats, apart from our Siamese and Orientals, preferred it that way.





Amalthea said:


> Well, it went very well. I'm completely surprised with how well, actually!! She's moved things around, so I am getting extra hours (although, I haven't seen the rotas yet). I did get teary, cuz any emotion makes me cry (anger, happiness, sadness, frustration, etc etc etc), but other than that, all good. Will see how the rotas have changed tomorrow.
> 
> The guy that is designing and doing my tattoo sent me an updated draft of it... FREAKING LOVE IT!!!!!!!
> 
> image


 
Aaaarggghhhh Ive just typed a long reply and multi quoted, I pressed send and it vanished:bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Jen that isgoing to be stunning. Looks brilliant so far.


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Jen that isgoing to be stunning. Looks brilliant so far.


 

Did you manage to get some 10% Panacur?


----------



## feorag

Katie at that weight she'd barely need half a ml of the 10% Panacur.

Jen, glad it all went well for you speaking to your boss! sometimes we just have to bite the bullet and say something.

Loving the tattoo drawing - he looks a great artist.


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> I know a few people with gout, Sammy and it is horrendously painful!
> 
> So would I - basically it's sh*te! :lol2:
> 
> It was indeed - well remembered Katie :2thumb:. I weaned all my kittens onto Felix kitten food and then introduced dry food gradually into the wet, by soaking it at first until they were able to eat it by crunching - once had a tiny kitten choke by trying to eat mum's dried food!!
> 
> We still mix a little bit of wet Felix or the pure fish tins into our dried meal, even now - always have done - all our cats, apart from our Siamese and Orientals, preferred it that way.


Yep it sure is Eileen I wouldn't wish this pain on my worst enemy and believe me they would deserve it lol.


----------



## feorag

Well that's me off to bed - won't have time to come on here in the morning, cos I need to be at the show hall at 8:00am, so will join in when I get home tomorrow night.

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Well, it went very well. I'm completely surprised with how well, actually!! She's moved things around, so I am getting extra hours (although, I haven't seen the rotas yet). I did get teary, cuz any emotion makes me cry (anger, happiness, sadness, frustration, etc etc etc), but other than that, all good. Will see how the rotas have changed tomorrow.
> 
> The guy that is designing and doing my tattoo sent me an updated draft of it... FREAKING LOVE IT!!!!!!!
> 
> image


Wow, that is going to be a fab tattoo Jen! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, guys  I'm really excited for it  

11am and I'm the first one to post?!? What's going on??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, guys  I'm really excited for it
> 
> 11am and I'm the first one to post?!? What's going on??


 
Good morning Jen:lol2: I slept in til 10 then had to start cleaning so havent been on


----------



## Amalthea

Am just getting ready for work..... Got a costume Birthday party to go to tonight and I still don't know what to go as.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Am just getting ready for work..... Got a costume Birthday party to go to tonight and I still don't know what to go as.


 
Borrow a Friesian and a long wig and go as Lady Godiva:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Borrow a Friesian and a long wig and go as Lady Godiva:lol2:



Ah Friesians :flrt: I like this plan.

Sorry I disappeared last night ladies me and Phoenix fell asleep :blush: Spoke to vet nurse yesterday afternoon about the 10% but she said as we'd already started the course of 2.5% to just stick it out with that. We have got some evaporated milk for little miss though so fingers crossed she approves going to try her now i'm in from work, Will chickened out.

She's put on about 16g since yesterday. I say about as I dropped the digital scales so I've been using the manual ones..which with a wriggly kitten in the tray on top aren't the easiest of things to read. Does that sound like enough?


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone!


Amalthea said:


> Thanx, guys  I'm really excited for it
> 
> 11am and I'm the first one to post?!? What's going on??


By 11:00 I'd been at my show hall for 3 hours and at 11:00 I was knee deep in show results. I took some photos today which I'll upload onto a thread when I get a chance.


Esarosa said:


> She's put on about 16g since yesterday. I say about as I dropped the digital scales so I've been using the manual ones..which with a wriggly kitten in the tray on top aren't the easiest of things to read. Does that sound like enough?


Shame about the wormer Katie, but if she'll take it in the undiluted evaporated milk then it'll solve your problem.

16g overnight sounds good to me - I'd be happy with that! :2thumb:

Now I'm off downstairs for a cuppa cos I've worked hard today. When I got up at 3:00 off my chair I couldn't straighten up, my hips were screaming - "you've been sitting still for too long" :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jaffa says....................








F - OFF!!!!










:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Naughty Jaffa! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Naughty Jaffa! :bash:


:lol2: Thats a budgie nest box that I hang in the cage for Jaffa (Sun Conure) & Spike (Black-Headed Caique) to sleep in. They love it, but it has to be replaced periodically as it gets whittled away pretty quickly.

At the moment, Jaffa is narrowly avoiding being stuffed & mounted as his noise levels have increased a hell of a lot, due to the seasons I think.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Jaffa says....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F - OFF!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


Lol like it Col He is a handsome chap can I pinch him lol?
Hi everyone started my new meds for this gout a couple of days ago and today it feels very slightly less painful,thing is the side effects are very weird I feel like i am drunk and have run a marathon lol but will persevere as they should wear off least I hope so.
The kittens have run me ragged today, and tried to escape out of the front door,with nero in tow lol but now are sound asleep beside me on the sofa looking like little angels lol


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Jaffa says....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F - OFF!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


 
Jaffa is a very pretty bird:flrt:



sammy1969 said:


> Lol like it Col He is a handsome chap can I pinch him lol?
> Hi everyone started my new meds for this gout a couple of days ago and today it feels very slightly less painful,thing is the side effects are very weird I feel like i am drunk and have run a marathon lol but will persevere as they should wear off least I hope so.
> The kittens have run me ragged today, and tried to escape out of the front door,with nero in tow lol but now are sound asleep beside me on the sofa looking like little angels lol


 
At least you are recovering Sammy:2thumb: It sounds like the kittens are a handful:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Lol like it Col He is a handsome chap can I pinch him lol?
> Hi everyone started my new meds for this gout a couple of days ago and today it feels very slightly less painful,thing is the side effects are very weird I feel like i am drunk and have run a marathon lol but will persevere as they should wear off least I hope so.
> The kittens have run me ragged today, and tried to escape out of the front door,with nero in tow lol but now are sound asleep beside me on the sofa looking like little angels lol


You can pinch him gladly Sam, just bring him back when he quietens down! :lol2:

Hopefully your new meds will do the trick hun.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Jaffa is a very pretty bird:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you are recovering Sammy:2thumb: It sounds like the kittens are a handful:lol2:


Yeah they are Shell never knew kittens could be so much of a handful when they are so tiny I mean they both fit in the palm of my hand and they are ony just coming up to 8 weeks, but at least twice a day they have a mad five minutes whent hey literally bounce off the walls wrecking everything in their path lol. Their personalities are also beginning to show and they are as different as chalk and cheese with Gizmo the ginger tabby being more laid back and gentle, and Loki being more cheeky and mischeivious and also more tormenting towards the other cats. He is also the one to get himself into trouble or an awkward situation.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> You can pinch him gladly Sam, just bring him back when he quietens down! :lol2:
> 
> Hopefully your new meds will do the trick hun.


OOOOO now dont tempt me lol thing is you might not get him back when he quietens down lol


----------



## Esarosa

Well as if I was in any doubt it's official, Phoenix has no fear. We opened up her room so they could potter about (supervised)Soon as she saw Libby she tried running at her, libby had a little hiss but phoenix was completely undeterred. Gave them some time to relax. Libby came to her of her own ccord, sniffed her and woke her up. Soon as phoenix woke up Libby had another little hiss at her then walked off. Both in same room now libby's on window sill out of phoenix's reach. Could have gone worse I think, but still any tips appreciated. We did the talc trick. Not forcing them together, giving libby as much fussing as normal.

Never heard libby hiss before, not sure whether that means she realises phoenix is another cat or not. Libby is three now it's gone so quick, still think of her as a kitten.

Goodnews about your meds sammy, well minus the drunkeness


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Well as if I was in any doubt it's official, Phoenix has no fear. We opened up her room so they could potter about (supervised)Soon as she saw Libby she tried running at her, libby had a little hiss but phoenix was completely undeterred. Gave them some time to relax. Libby came to her of her own ccord, sniffed her and woke her up. Soon as phoenix woke up Libby had another little hiss at her then walked off. Both in same room now libby's on window sill out of phoenix's reach. Could have gone worse I think, but still any tips appreciated. We did the talc trick. Not forcing them together, giving libby as much fussing as normal.
> 
> Never heard libby hiss before, not sure whether that means she realises phoenix is another cat or not. Libby is three now it's gone so quick, still think of her as a kitten.
> 
> Goodnews about your meds sammy, well minus the drunkeness


 
It sounds like you are doing everything right. I imagine Libby does know that Phoenix is a baby cat and her hissing is warning her to stay away. By the sound of it, it wont be long and they will be the best of friends:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> OOOOO now dont tempt me lol thing is you might not get him back when he quietens down lol


You can't take my lil boy! Jaffa's a real daddy's boy! :devil:


----------



## feorag

I agree with Shell, Katie, it sounds like you're doing everything right and I think for a first introduction that sounded pretty good.

Sammy hope the meds kick in soon and relieve the pain - I'm not sure about the drunkenness either! :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I agree with Shell, Katie, it sounds like you're doing everything right and I think for a first introduction that sounded pretty good.
> 
> Sammy hope the meds kick in soon and relieve the pain - *I'm not sure about the drunkenness either! *:lol:


Probably cheaper than Vodka! :lol2:

Indy is humping away on Daisy like theres no tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Probably cheaper than Vodka! :lol2:
> 
> Indy is humping away on Daisy like theres no tomorrow :lol2:


 
Dolly was a humper but prefered poor Dennis to the dogs:lol2: Bambi my 13 year old loony poodle likes to hump my GSD girl when she gets excited :crazy:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Dolly was a humper but prefered poor Dennis to the dogs:lol2: Bambi my 13 year old loony poodle likes to hump my GSD girl when she gets excited :crazy:


Haha, mad bitches! Poor Daisy just had Lolly & Indy both humping away on her! Good job Daisy's laid back! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Haha, mad bitches! Poor Daisy just had Lolly & Indy both humping away on her! Good job Daisy's laid back! :lol2:


 
They have a wheeler fetish:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*yawn* Sooooo tired. Two nights in a row that I didn't sleep well. Off to the inlaws' today, as well.......


----------



## Shell195

Purdy started to become ill again last night and this morning all she would have is the tomatoe juice off pilchards with a bit of water mixed in. She looks naff so Im off to the vets at 11.20, I am really worried about her. Its the other senior vet so Im hoping he can shed some light on her condition


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Purdy  She's really having a bad time lately, huh


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone, woke up at 9:40 with a stinking headache - I tell you I just don't do early mornings nowadays - they absolutely kill me!

Shell I'm so sorry to hear about Purdy, you must be worried sick - there's definitely something underlying going on inside that girl that is pulling her down - I wonder if her immune system is compromised? She seems to use up all her energies to fight it and as soon as she gets well it's like there's nothing left in her immune system to cope with it and she goes downhill again. Or she has a persistent bacteria that the anti-biotics are not totally killing of so they keep surfacing.

What did the vet say this morning?


----------



## Shell195

The vets have kept Purdy in so they can drip her for a couple of days but like me this vet thinks her fat belly is abnormal so as well as running full bloods again hes going to do an abdominal tap to see if she has fluid. I asked him about the dreaded FIP and he says that is one of the things it could be as well a liver/kidney problem.
I cried all the way home as Im not sure how I will cope without my lilac teddybear. I have decided that if she does have fluid in her abdomen Im going to give her sleep as its not fair to keep letting her suffer.
Fozzy will ring me later as hes not forgetful like the other senior vet.
Im feeling very sad at the minute and actually quite sick


----------



## feorag

Aw Shell - that's not encouraging news is it - I know exactly how you're feeling and I felt like crying when I read you post, as you know how much I love my orientals/Siamese and your Purdy and Colin's Zander & Cleo are the only ones I have now, albeit one step removed, so I'm worrying with you.

I do hope it isn't the dreaded FIP, but to be absolutely and totally honest, if my vet said he thought it was that I'd do exactly the same - as I wouldn't want to drag that out for her either.

Poor you - a group hug won't help much, but you know if I was there (and most of us on here) that's what we would be doing!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Esarosa

Oh no Shell, so sorry to hear about purdy fingers crossed the vets can find out what's wrong and that it's treatable x


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw Shell - that's not encouraging news is it - I know exactly how you're feeling and I felt like crying when I read you post, as you know how much I love my orientals/Siamese and your Purdy and Colin's Zander & Cleo are the only ones I have now, albeit one step removed, so I'm worrying with you.
> 
> I do hope it isn't the dreaded FIP, but to be absolutely and totally honest, if my vet said he thought it was that I'd do exactly the same - as I wouldn't want to drag that out for her either.
> 
> Poor you - a group hug won't help much, but you know if I was there (and most of us on here) that's what we would be doing!!! :grouphug:


 
Thanks Eileen.
Kye my rottie hasnt left my side and is now lay next to me with his head on my lap as hes very worried about me being upset.
Im really having a hard time dealing with the thought of losing her as she is my shadow and sleeps in my arms with her back feet on my arm every single night. I have known for ages something isnt right with her as you know but now a vet agrees with me its brought it all home and made it real. As soon as Fozzy rings me I will let you know what he has said.
If everything comes back normal which I doubt, hes going to send bloods away to check she doesnt have a grumbling pancreatitis.
Ive just cooked a Sunday roast but couldnt face eating mine and its not often I cant eat.
Steve asked if he could help and I replied with "Not unless you can perform miracles"
Im heartbroken


----------



## Shell195

Vets just rang
The bloods show high red cells, low white, they also show a very high pancreatic reading-off the scale, which means mass infection. She does have fluid in her abdomen but its a thick cloudy fluid not typical FIP. He thinks it could well be pancreatitis or maybe an abscess within it that has burst. Hes sending bloods away and getting the fluid tested too. Hes not ruled out FIP and says it could well be within the pancreas but the tests will show which it is more likely to be. I asked him if it was worth proceeding and hes said "Most definately" so Purdy is now on a drip for 2 days and nil by mouth then hes going to get her transferred to the main practice in Southport on Wednesday when the test results will be back.
I cant say Im relieved by this news but at least Im getting some answers at long last!


----------



## feorag

I can't say that I'm relieved either, but at least your vet feels that it's worth carrying on, so there is still hope! I'm sure your vet knows you well enough to know that you wouldn't want to carry on unless there is the possibility of a good outcome at the end, as does my vet.

The fluid in the abdomen doesn't sound like it's wet FIP, but there's still the fear that it's the dry form which has affected the pancreas and is giving pancreatitis symptoms. I do hope it isn't, but you know the score and the way FIP works.

So sorry Shell, I really, really wouldn't want to be you at the minute! :sad:


----------



## sammy1969

Awwww Shell Huge huggggggggsss I am so sorry to hear about Purdy but at least you are finally getting proper answers,and hopefully she will recover and she is my favourite colour so i have everything crossed for her and you.
I have decided these meds are not good for me in certain respectsas i have had no sleep since I sarted them and they change my behaviour completely but hopefully these side effects will wear off soon but I am going to speak to the doc tomorrow to see if they can be changed.

Oh Col I can come and pinch your little daddys boy when you moan about him lol but I am not sure I could be that mean


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I can't say that I'm relieved either, but at least your vet feels that it's worth carrying on, so there is still hope! I'm sure your vet knows you well enough to know that you wouldn't want to carry on unless there is the possibility of a good outcome at the end, as does my vet.
> 
> The fluid in the abdomen doesn't sound like it's wet FIP, but there's still the fear that it's the dry form which has affected the pancreas and is giving pancreatitis symptoms. I do hope it isn't, but you know the score and the way FIP works.
> 
> So sorry Shell, I really, really wouldn't want to be you at the minute! :sad:


 

Thats the problem, the pancreatitis could well be caused by dry FIP. I hate FIP I really do:bash: The vet says if the fluid comes back full of pancreatic cells then it was treatable so I guess I wait and see but like you Eileen I dont do waiting knowing there may be a very sad outcome 



sammy1969 said:


> Awwww Shell Huge huggggggggsss I am so sorry to hear about Purdy but at least you are finally getting proper answers,and hopefully she will recover and she is my favourite colour so i have everything crossed for her and you.
> I have decided these meds are not good for me in certain respectsas i have had no sleep since I sarted them and they change my behaviour completely but hopefully these side effects will wear off soon but I am going to speak to the doc tomorrow to see if they can be changed.
> 
> Oh Col I can come and pinch your little daddys boy when you moan about him lol but I am not sure I could be that mean


 
Thanks Sammy.
That medication you are on doesnt sound good, did they say it could have side effects?


----------



## ukphd

shell I'm so sorry to hear that news - that's awful - poor you 

big hugs
xx


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Oh Shell I'm so sorry. (Hello everyone, I'm a long time lurker and Shell has been giving me advice on handrearing these kittens for the CPL) I never would have text you if I'd been here first. I have absolutely everthing crossed for Purdy and I hope it's good news for you both. Lots of Love Jen xxx


----------



## sammy1969

Shell i have now decided to stop them as yet another side effects have kicked in and this one is not pleasant at all, and after reading just how many there are and what they are I am not sure I should of been put on them in the first place with my medical history and although I dont the doctor I saw as he wasnt my normal one I feel he should of looked at my history a little more closely.I now wish I was one of those ppl who read the side effects on medication info as I woud of never of started them in the first place


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats the problem, the pancreatitis could well be caused by dry FIP. I hate FIP I really do:bash: The vet says if the fluid comes back full of pancreatic cells then it was treatable so I guess I wait and see but like you Eileen I dont do waiting knowing there may be a very sad outcome


I know what you mean - I'm so bad at that!!

Anyway, maybe this piccie of the 5 week old Sphynx that Tracey is going to see this week might cheer you up just a little. He's kinda cute isn't he?












Timewarpbunny said:


> Oh Shell I'm so sorry. (Hello everyone, I'm a long time lurker and Shell has been giving me advice on handrearing these kittens for the CPL) I never would have text you if I'd been here first. I have absolutely everthing crossed for Purdy and I hope it's good news for you both. Lots of Love Jen xxx


Well it's about time you stopped 'lurking' and joined in the chat -you don't have to have a cat to join in you know. We do talk about cats some of the time, but a lot of the time we talk about all manner of other things - savoury and unsavoury! :lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> Shell i have now decided to stop them as yet another side effects have kicked in and this one is not pleasant at all, and after reading just how many there are and what they are I am not sure I should of been put on them in the first place with my medical history and although I dont the doctor I saw as he wasnt my normal one I feel he should of looked at my history a little more closely.I now wish I was one of those ppl who read the side effects on medication info as I woud of never of started them in the first place


Sorry to hear that Sammy. I never used to read the leaflets either and I'm normally a 'head in the sand' kinda person when it comes to problems, but I always read the side effects now when I get any new medication. It scares the bejabers out of me, but I still read it! :roll:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

feorag said:


> Well it's about time you stopped 'lurking' and joined in the chat -you don't have to have a cat to join in you know. We do talk about cats some of the time, but a lot of the time we talk about all manner of other things - savoury and unsavoury! :lol2:


I'm terrible, I have 10 of my own (mostly fosters who came in and i couldn't part with!) 

I took an emergency call this afternoon from a local vets, would i take in 2 3 week old farm kittens whose mum had abandoned them, of course, having successfully just hand reared 3 kittens til they were 6 weeks old. They get here and they are no older than 10 days, have no idea how to suckle and I've never had kits this young to deal with. I'm terrified! Shell told me to get a few drops of milk on their tongues every 2 hours day and 3 hours night, from a syringe until they get the idea, so off we go again! This is my 3rd lot this year, although only 2nd lot of orphans. The one I had in Jan was a queen who had 3 kits, one 2 weeks prem that died at 4 days old, then another stillborn 48 hours later and then another that survived with some help who stayed here - she's called Bella and she is now 4 1/2 months old and the size of an 8-10 week old kitten.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> I'm terrible, I have 10 of my own (mostly fosters who came in and i couldn't part with!)
> 
> I took an emergency call this afternoon from a local vets, would i take in 2 3 week old farm kittens whose mum had abandoned them, of course, having successfully just hand reared 3 kittens til they were 6 weeks old. They get here and they are no older than 10 days, have no idea how to suckle and I've never had kits this young to deal with. I'm terrified! Shell told me to get a few drops of milk on their tongues every 2 hours day and 3 hours night, from a syringe until they get the idea, so off we go again! This is my 3rd lot this year, although only 2nd lot of orphans. The one I had in Jan was a queen who had 3 kits, one 2 weeks prem that died at 4 days old, then another stillborn 48 hours later and then another that survived with some help who stayed here - she's called Bella and she is now 4 1/2 months old and the size of an 8-10 week old kitten.


 

Ooops I think that text came across wrong. Drop the milk onto their tongues until they have had a few mls not just a few drops
Are they feeding any better?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know what you mean - I'm so bad at that!!
> 
> Anyway, maybe this piccie of the 5 week old Sphynx that Tracey is going to see this week might cheer you up just a little. He's kinda cute isn't he?
> 
> image
> 
> Well it's about time you stopped 'lurking' and joined in the chat -you don't have to have a cat to join in you know. We do talk about cats some of the time, but a lot of the time we talk about all manner of other things - savoury and unsavoury! :lol2:
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sammy. I never used to read the leaflets either and I'm normally a 'head in the sand' kinda person when it comes to problems, but I always read the side effects now when I get any new medication. It scares the bejabers out of me, but I still read it! :roll:


 

Awww Eileen hes gorgeous:flrt: Is this the lady who lost her Sphynx?



Timewarpbunny said:


> I'm terrible, I have 10 of my own (mostly fosters who came in and i couldn't part with!)
> 
> I took an emergency call this afternoon from a local vets, would i take in 2 3 week old farm kittens whose mum had abandoned them, of course, having successfully just hand reared 3 kittens til they were 6 weeks old. They get here and they are no older than 10 days, have no idea how to suckle and I've never had kits this young to deal with. I'm terrified! Shell told me to get a few drops of milk on their tongues every 2 hours day and 3 hours night, from a syringe until they get the idea, so off we go again! This is my 3rd lot this year, although only 2nd lot of orphans. The one I had in Jan was a queen who had 3 kits, one 2 weeks prem that died at 4 days old, then another stillborn 48 hours later and then another that survived with some help who stayed here - she's called Bella and she is now 4 1/2 months old and the size of an 8-10 week old kitten.


Thanks for the kind words re Purdy my Lilac teddybear
10 seems so few now, most of mine are ex rescues that either stayed or never got rehomed at the sanctuary due to problems.


Ive just bathed Dolly my puppy and what a good girl she was, she was playing with the water then ragging the towel when I dried her, not the least bit bothered


----------



## sammy1969

Eileen I know what you mean I have always been that type of person and never even lkept them in the past but glad i kept them this time as it explains so much I mean so far they have upset my bipolar my blood sugars, have given me altered consciousness episodes and made me bleed out of nowhere and i think that is enough now time to let my body calm down a bit and seek medical advice when they reopen tuesday.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Eileen I know what you mean I have always been that type of person and never even lkept them in the past but glad i kept them this time as it explains so much I mean so far they have upset my bipolar my blood sugars, have given me altered consciousness episodes and made me bleed out of nowhere and i think that is enough now time to let my body calm down a bit and seek medical advice when they reopen tuesday.


 

That sounds horrific:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

It has been and if I had known it was going to upset my other conditons which i did ask the gp I saw I would of asked to try something different but I trusted his responce but still hindsight is a lovely thing.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Shell195 said:


> Ooops I think that text came across wrong. Drop the milk onto their tongues until they have had a few mls not just a few drops
> Are they feeding any better?


Hi Shell, it's ok I knew what you meant - think I worded mine wrong. They're having between 3 and 5ml each every 2 hours, hoping to improve it over the next few hours. The little girl is trying to suck the syringe so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Hi Shell, it's ok I knew what you meant - think I worded mine wrong. They're having between 3 and 5ml each every 2 hours, hoping to improve it over the next few hours. The little girl is trying to suck the syringe so I'm hopeful.


 
That excellent, some kittens take longer to learn how to feed from a syringe or bottle than others but once they get the taste away they go. Make sure you put infacol in their feed once they latch on to avoid bloat.
Diddnt CP give you an eletric heatpad? If not ask them for one as it keeps them at a constant temperature.Whichever form of heating you use sure they have enough room to crawl off if they get to hot.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

They haven't given me one - will ask tomorrow! I'm rotating hot water bottles at the moment. They're in a huge cat basket at the moment, triple the size, so they have room to move. Both mewing very loudly at feed time and sleeping the rest. Learnt my lesson with the infacol and lactulose last time, so still have them both in  As soon as they're on the bottle i'll get the infacol going. I found the other kits preferred the lactol bottle to the royal canin ones but my Lewis has raided the cupboard and stolen all the teats (I've never known a cat like it!) so will get some lactol teats tomorrow.

If I'm not totally exhausted I'll post some photos of my tribe tomorrow  For now I'm going to sleep, Carl (Husband!) is doing the 11pm feed so I'll do the 2, 5 and then he'll do the 8. Dunno what I'd do without him!


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> They haven't given me one - will ask tomorrow! I'm rotating hot water bottles at the moment. They're in a huge cat basket at the moment, triple the size, so they have room to move. Both mewing very loudly at feed time and sleeping the rest. Learnt my lesson with the infacol and lactulose last time, so still have them both in  As soon as they're on the bottle i'll get the infacol going. I found the other kits preferred the lactol bottle to the royal canin ones but my Lewis has raided the cupboard and stolen all the teats (I've never known a cat like it!) so will get some lactol teats tomorrow.
> 
> If I'm not totally exhausted I'll post some photos of my tribe tomorrow  For now I'm going to sleep, Carl (Husband!) is doing the 11pm feed so I'll do the 2, 5 and then he'll do the 8. Dunno what I'd do without him!


Carl sounds like a good un:2thumb: Have a good sleep and fingers crossed tonight goes well:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys.

Shell, Im really sorry to hear about Purdy's latest vet visit, & the chance of a not-so-nice outcome. I really hope things go well for her & you hun. xx

Eileen, Zander & Clio say thank you very much for being their 'cyber mum' :lol2: That Sphynx kitten is gorgeous!

Well we were supposed to be going to a friend's babies christening today in Bradford, but I woke up this morning with an absolute thumping head-ache & feeling sick. I threw up a couple of times & just wasn't up to going, so we didn't & I spent hours led in bed, rocking with pain. I felt better later in the afternoon.

Tomorrow we are at Great Harwood Agricultural Show, showing Indy. It looks like her teeth are giving her a bit of trouble though, so we'll see how she is in the morning.

Im just watching that awful TV programme again, My Monkey Baby, on More4+1. It just showed a 'breeders' set-up - basically a garage full of cages a bit bigger than those supermarket warehouse trolleys. A pair of Macaques were trying to get to their tiny baby which was being bought by a young couple. It brought tears to my eyes! :bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Awww Eileen hes gorgeous:flrt: Is this the lady who lost her Sphynx?


I think so - she's the only one I know with Sphynx, so I think it's her - says me trying desperately hard to remember what happened - I obviously told you the story, so can you tell me it back again, cos I've totally forgotten :crazy:



sammy1969 said:


> Eileen I know what you mean I have always been that type of person and never even lkept them in the past but glad i kept them this time as it explains so much I mean so far they have upset my bipolar my blood sugars, have given me altered consciousness episodes and made me bleed out of nowhere and i think that is enough now time to let my body calm down a bit and seek medical advice when they reopen tuesday.


Bloody Hell Sammy - I certainly think you should!



Timewarpbunny said:


> They haven't given me one - will ask tomorrow! I'm rotating hot water bottles at the moment. They're in a huge cat basket at the moment, triple the size, so they have room to move. Both mewing very loudly at feed time and sleeping the rest. Learnt my lesson with the infacol and lactulose last time, so still have them both in  As soon as they're on the bottle i'll get the infacol going. I found the other kits preferred the lactol bottle to the royal canin ones but my Lewis has raided the cupboard and stolen all the teats (I've never known a cat like it!) so will get some lactol teats tomorrow.
> 
> If I'm not totally exhausted I'll post some photos of my tribe tomorrow  For now I'm going to sleep, Carl (Husband!) is doing the 11pm feed so I'll do the 2, 5 and then he'll do the 8. Dunno what I'd do without him!


I've always used the Catac Orphan teats on syringes for my kittens and anything else I've handreared - I like the teats because they are so small and much nearer to what a cat's nipple would be like.

Your Carl sounds like my Barry - he always either gets up with me and helps, or when I become too knackered after doing it for too long, he just gets up and does it himself - even though he has to get up for work at 5:45 and I don't have to get up at all if I don't fancy it! :grin1:



Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Shell, Im really sorry to hear about Purdy's latest vet visit, & the chance of a not-so-nice outcome. I really hope things go well for her & you hun. xx
> 
> Eileen, Zander & Clio say thank you very much for being their 'cyber mum' :lol2: That Sphynx kitten is gorgeous!
> 
> Well we were supposed to be going to a friend's babies christening today in Bradford, but I woke up this morning with an absolute thumping head-ache & feeling sick. I threw up a couple of times & just wasn't up to going, so we didn't & I spent hours led in bed, rocking with pain. I felt better later in the afternoon.
> 
> Tomorrow we are at Great Harwood Agricultural Show, showing Indy. It looks like her teeth are giving her a bit of trouble though, so we'll see how she is in the morning.
> 
> Im just watching that awful TV programme again, My Monkey Baby, on More4+1. It just showed a 'breeders' set-up - basically a garage full of cages a bit bigger than those supermarket warehouse trolleys. A pair of Macaques were trying to get to their tiny baby which was being bought by a young couple. It brought tears to my eyes! :bash:


Zander and Clio are welcome - I miss having a Siamese/Oriental around so much!

Do you know we didn't have a single Oriental Adult (being an entire cat entered at our show!) When I think of how tough the competition was when we were showing Briagha. At the Preston & Blackpool show one year there were 7 Havanas in his class - nowadays there's barely 7 orientals at a show! :sad:

I saw the advert earlier about that money programme and didn't watch it, cos I knew it would ssip me off.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think so - she's the only one I know with Sphynx, so I think it's her - says me trying desperately hard to remember what happened - I obviously told you the story, so can you tell me it back again, cos I've totally forgotten :crazy:
> 
> Bloody Hell Sammy - I certainly think you should!
> 
> I've always used the Catac Orphan teats on syringes for my kittens and anything else I've handreared - I like the teats because they are so small and much nearer to what a cat's nipple would be like.
> 
> Your Carl sounds like my Barry - he always either gets up with me and helps, or when I become too knackered after doing it for too long, he just gets up and does it himself - even though he has to get up for work at 5:45 and I don't have to get up at all if I don't fancy it! :grin1:
> 
> Zander and Clio are welcome - I miss having a Siamese/Oriental around so much!
> 
> Do you know we didn't have a single Oriental Adult (being an entire cat entered at our show!) When I think of how tough the competition was when we were showing Briagha. At the Preston & Blackpool show one year there were 7 Havanas in his class - nowadays there's barely 7 orientals at a show! :sad:
> 
> I saw the advert earlier about that money programme and didn't watch it, cos I knew it would ssip me off.


 

Somehow the cat got out and I think she found it dead


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Zander and Clio are welcome - I miss having a Siamese/Oriental around so much!
> 
> Do you know we didn't have a single Oriental Adult (being an entire cat entered at our show!) When I think of how tough the competition was when we were showing Briagha. At the Preston & Blackpool show one year there were 7 Havanas in his class - nowadays there's barely 7 orientals at a show! :sad:
> 
> I saw the advert earlier about that money programme and didn't watch it, cos I knew it would ssip me off.


Will you be going to any Preston/Blackpool shows Eileen? If so, we could come & meet you!

Honestly, this TV programme infuriates me! And brings back sad memories.


----------



## feorag

Hmmm................... I think that's ringing bells and it certainly is the same girl. She was the girl I gave Awesome (the lilac point Siamese) to when I found out he had a hole in the back of his throat.

Then she rehomed Ellie, one of the Siamese in Kosta's first litter when her owner decided to go to America.


----------



## Esarosa

Morning all phoenix put on twelve g yesterday, so less than day before.finished all her food though, first time. She's also just been sick, no worms that I can see and it just looked like a bit of food she hadn't chewed properly. Normally when dog or cats used to be sick I'd give their bellies chance to settle as that was the way my parents taught me, but what should we do about phoenix with her being a kitten. She's had her full course of wormer now, still not seem any of littl blighters, but with her being sick I'm worried abou some sort of blockage. Am I being irrational? It's just she's so tiny I worry about everything. Will thinks I'm over reacting.

Any more news on purdy this morning Shell?

Colin that show had me in tears when I watched it, bloody awful.


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Morning all phoenix put on twelve g yesterday, so less than day before.finished all her food though, first time. She's also just been sick, no worms that I can see and it just looked like a bit of food she hadn't chewed properly. Normally when dog or cats used to be sick I'd give their bellies chance to settle as that was the way my parents taught me, but what should we do about phoenix with her being a kitten. She's had her full course of wormer now, still not seem any of littl blighters, but with her being sick I'm worried abou some sort of blockage. Am I being irrational? It's just she's so tiny I worry about everything. Will thinks I'm over reacting.
> 
> Any more news on purdy this morning Shell?
> 
> Colin that show had me in tears when I watched it, bloody awful.


 
Hi Katie. I wouldnt worry about a one off sickness, shes probably just overeaten. When did she finish her wormer as its usually a couple of days before they pass worms, not all get seen though it depends on where they are at the time. 
Purdy is very bright this morning and the on duty vet is very happy with her.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ola lads n ladettes.
god its been a funny week, so up n down. was hit up the arse on friday, my little ka attacked from behind by a great big land rover....her excuse? shes got a lot on her mind...... im off work because im in pain, had to be taken out my car on a spinal board because i reported pain down my spine. nothing is broken but im all tight n stiff. not sure my cars gunna make it, will find out tues i think. Then mali our cat has gone missin, not seen him since wednesday, he usually goes into the neighbours house but she hasnt seen him all week so im starting to feel sick about that,its not knowin whats happened to him, i hope he comes bacl. posted letters to ask people to check sheds etc n let me know if they see him but im not hopeful, i just have a sinkin feelin we wont see him again, i hope thats not the case though. 
then theres a bit of joy, Gunther is getting a baby brother on thurs, coming all the way from kent from a friends. We have called him LEnny, a blue fawn kc registered male chihuahua, will be 11 weeks old when he arrives home and currently weighs 1020g. weighed gunther who is 2 months older and hes 1548g currently. i dont care about the car accident, i just want mali to come home n then ill be happy. he may have been in and out without us knowin as he comes through the window into the kitchen to eat n goes out again, but its strange that our neighbour hasnt seen him


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

OMG!!! as i posted that about mali i decided to go n post some more letters, as i hadnt posted them all around the close. our close is funny, the houses are actually on two streets if that makes sense- they face onto ours but back onto another, n i can never tell which bits the front n which is the back. so i posted some letters and wasnt gunna go up the alleyway but then i spotted a wendy house, so i went to post a letter, but couldnt get to the door cos of the 24 ft trampoline, so i had a quick nosey in the wendy house, looked through the bottom window, he hasnt there, and as i walked off i spotted a top window, went back, looked through n there he was!!! i squeezed past the trampoline n knocked on, she said they havent used the wendy house for ages, the door was open the other day and a woman shut it for them. he wouldnt come near me, cryin and backin off, i grabbed him n cuddled him, hes actually quite thin after only a few days and probably vewrdy dehydrated. so hes now stayin in for a day or two, to eat n drink himself back to his former fat self. i just cant believe it im so so happy. olive the neighbour whos house he goes in said she was prayin to st francis that he would return, bless her, shes so happy too


----------



## Esarosa

Glad to hear he's home cat.

Thanks for that shell I'll try to relax a little. Glad to hear purdy is brighter.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - just caught the morning! :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Will you be going to any Preston/Blackpool shows Eileen? If so, we could come & meet you!


Sorry Colin, we cross posted last night and I missed this - just seen it now.

We don't go to any cat shows nowadays except the one I run and any that I'm asked to help run or to steward, so we won't be at Blackpool. We used to go regularly - well we went to nearly every cat show from the midlands and north wales to north Scotland when we were really into showing. It's such a shame that I discovered this forum after we'd stopped showing because it would have been a great opportunity to meet friends on here.



Esarosa said:


> Morning all phoenix put on twelve g yesterday, so less than day before.finished all her food though, first time. She's also just been sick, no worms that I can see and it just looked like a bit of food she hadn't chewed properly. Normally when dog or cats used to be sick I'd give their bellies chance to settle as that was the way my parents taught me, but what should we do about phoenix with her being a kitten. She's had her full course of wormer now, still not seem any of littl blighters, but with her being sick I'm worried abou some sort of blockage. Am I being irrational? It's just she's so tiny I worry about everything. Will thinks I'm over reacting.


I think you're over-worrying Katie, which is understandable when she's such a small mite, but as long as her weight gain is steady she will have days when she'll put on 20g and days when she'll put on 10g, but as long as she's gaining about 90-120g per week while she's still a kitten that's good enough. And Shell's advice is sound about the sickness. 


Shell195 said:


> Purdy is very bright this morning and the on duty vet is very happy with her.


That's excellent news Shell - that must help you to feel better. You're very lucky that she enjoys being in the vets and they love her so much, as that must be very comforting for you when she can't be with you.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ola lads n ladettes.
> god its been a funny week, so up n down. was hit up the arse on friday, my little ka attacked from behind by a great big land rover....her excuse? shes got a lot on her mind...... im off work because im in pain, had to be taken out my car on a spinal board because i reported pain down my spine. nothing is broken but im all tight n stiff. not sure my cars gunna make it, will find out tues i think. Then mali our cat has gone missin, not seen him since wednesday, he usually goes into the neighbours house but she hasnt seen him all week so im starting to feel sick about that,its not knowin whats happened to him, i hope he comes bacl. posted letters to ask people to check sheds etc n let me know if they see him but im not hopeful, i just have a sinkin feelin we wont see him again, i hope thats not the case though.
> then theres a bit of joy, Gunther is getting a baby brother on thurs, coming all the way from kent from a friends. We have called him LEnny, a blue fawn kc registered male chihuahua, will be 11 weeks old when he arrives home and currently weighs 1020g. weighed gunther who is 2 months older and hes 1548g currently. i dont care about the car accident, i just want mali to come home n then ill be happy. he may have been in and out without us knowin as he comes through the window into the kitchen to eat n goes out again, but its strange that our neighbour hasnt seen him


So sorry to hear all that Kat, but delighted to read your second post that you'd found Mali. How lucky was that, that you went up and looked in that Wendy house? Unbelievable - you must have been sent!! Cats really don't do well without food for more than a couple of days so you were incredibly lucky to find him so quickly - that's a life he's just lost!

Sorry to hear about your car accident and that you might lose your Kakky Ka! Hopefully any pain will quickly go, but you do need to take things easy for a while, because with your spine it's too important to neglect, so don't be rushing back to work.

Anyway if you're getting a new chi, then you'll need to be at home to greet him and make him feel welcome and help him settle in. :whistling2:

Shell I got another e-mail from Tracey this morning - she's going to look at the Sphynx kitten and says that means she'll probably end up getting him. He's a Wrynklskyn and the breeder is on the Lancashire/Yorkshire border - is that where you got Dennis? For the life of me I can't remember!

Tracey tells me that she's also in communication with a Peterbald breeder to buy a kitten from her too! I'll be really excited to see if she gets one of those, cos I really liked that one on here - in fact I sent her a link to that thread with the Peterbald ex-breeding queen and she asked me if I knew who the breeder was, so I think that's what's set her off on her search for one.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Glad to hear that news abou Purdy Shell.

Managed to get a couple of blurry photos of these little ones today. They fed well overnight and the smaller of the 2 is getting the hang of suckling the syringe now.

https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5612460851717010498

https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5612461948627674082


----------



## feorag

Aw, they're gorgeous!! :flrt:

Brings back so many happy memories to me, who hasn't had a kitten in the house for over 5 years. :sad:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

They're so tiny though! I'm terrified of hurting them! The only fosters i've had this small have had their mums! Apparently she was a farm cat who just left them. I don't think they're any older than about 8 or 9 days, they still have film over their eyes.


----------



## Shell195

Aww very cute, kittens open their eyes at 7 to 10 days so I would say looking at the pics yours are nearly 2 weeks old. Im glad they fed well for you.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thanks Shell. The older the better as far as I'm concerned. They stand a better chance. Everyone seems to have all this faith in me but I couldn't do it without the fantastic advice from you. Everytime I panic you're at the end of a phone! I am so grateful. An absolute wealth of knowledge! xx


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Awwww no! Now my puddy tat Lewis looks like he's been in a fight, noticed him sneezing and picked him up to check him over, he's got some sort of injury on the side of his face (not visible but def there) and blood around his nose. I phone the emergency vet who said if he's eating a drinking - which he is - bring him down in the morning and just let him sleep today. I feel sick


----------



## feorag

I think they are probably a wee bit older than that too - if they were farm cats they wouldn't have had the best start in life I think and that might make them grow a bit slower than a house cat.

Poor boy - you'll need to keep an eye on his face, cos if it was a cat fight, then he's very likely to develop an abscess there


----------



## Timewarpbunny

His face does look battered, he's got an appt 9am tomorrow morning, he's being spoon fed whiskas while he's curled up in the cat tree. I HATE it when they're ill, even moreso than the kids, he can't tell me what happened, where it hurts and I can't give him calpol, which makes EVERYTHING better! x


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody  Been a bit missing in action today... Caught up on some sleep (not been sleeping well for a few days now). My male ghost mantis moutled into his adult skin last night  Very exciting!!!

How#s Purdy, Shell??


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/699093-adult-ghost-mantis.html#post8337587


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys.

We didn't end up taking Indy to the show today, as she is still a bit snotty & snuffly. Lolly & Daisy are also showing signs of the same thing, & now it all clicks into place! There must be a cold-like bug going round ringcraft, as our friend Dave's Boston Terriers started to cough a couple of weeks ago. It only lasted a few days & then they were fine. & today, at the show we were talking to a ringcraft friend who has GSP & Labs & she said her dogs had a bout of cold-like symptoms a couple of weeks ago too. So it must be Indy's turn to have it now & she's shared it with her mum & Daisy. We'll keep an eye on her for the next couple of days. And as it was peeing it down & muddy as hell at the show, Im glad we decided to let her stay at home.

Eileen, it is a shame you don't go to the cat shows now.

Shell, great news about Purdy this morning. Lets hope she bucks up even more.

Cat, Jen (Mrs DD) told me you'd text Jonny saying you were going to be getting another Chihuahua puppy. Make sure you post pics ASAP, blue fawns are fab!

Esarosa, the programme My Monkey Baby only provides those who are against us private keepers of primates with a huge chunk of ammunition. :devil:


----------



## Esarosa

Just realised that I've not put any pictures up of Phoenix yet 

It's so hard to take good ones as she fidgets ALL the time, even when she's asleep she's constantly dreaming and twitching and my camera phone hates it lol. The one good shot I had I've had to do a hash job of editing to save you all the sight of Wills rather impressive gut so apologies there, also not sure how big these will be.


First is Libby so she's not left out  who I think is lovely...excuse the god awful chair it was Will's grandads (who's deceased) and Will simply won't part with it...so it's now her chair :roll:










And now Phoenix, struggling to get her colours in photos they're either too dark or washed out  I need a proper camera me thinks.


















Kitten/cat tunnel, which Libby has never used but Phoenix is OBSESSED with.









On the roof of her bed...she's yet to sleep IN it, instead she prefers the cat carrier :?









Learning how to play Warhammer with her dads book 









and finally the god awful edit to save you exposure to Will's gut :razz:


----------



## Esarosa

Eek they're massive...sorry guys 

Indeed Colin, it adds fuel to the fire especially for that lady from a particular Ape/monkey park that shall remain nameless who tars all private keepers with the same brush.

Any updates on Purdy Shell?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Indeed Colin, it adds fuel to the fire especially for that lady from a particular Ape/monkey park that shall remain nameless who tars all private keepers with the same brush.


Oh yes. In her eyes, every private MONKEY keeper in the WORLD is bad! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

How cute is Phoenix?!? Can already see the naughty tortie glint in her eye, though


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> How cute is Phoenix?!? Can already see the naughty tortie glint in her eye, though


Oh yes. I think the advert from her owner must have been deliberately misleading :whistling2:...'very very shy'...my rear..within half an hour of getting home she was stumbling around. By the next day she was running around like a loon.

Now Libby is a little more tolerant of her..still the odd hiss,actually as I was typing Libby came over and licked Phoenix's ear whilst she was asleep :flrt: ..but anywas I digress..basically Phoenix is copying or trying to copy whatever she see's Libby do...which is good and bad...bad because we've never managed to get Libby out of the habit of stretching her claws on the bedroom curtains..so no doubt I'll have two at it in a few weeks. :bash:

Excellent in the sense that Libby's taught her to use the big girls scratch post and activity centre/scratch tree, and is inadvertently teaching her all about jumping and leather shoelaces.


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at the sanctuary since 12.
Purdy is still very bright:2thumb:

Sorry about the dogs Colin and hope they recover soon.

Katie, Phoenix actually looks like a tortie tabby and a very pretty one too:flrt:
Cat great news about your missing kitty but you know that already as I text you back.

Ive been busy with the Mum cat who kittened last week, shes got raging cat flu and her 5 scratty kittens are sneezing too:bash: Weve started to top them up with milk so they dont dehydrate and I got the pleasure of injecting them all  I think at the weekend I will foster the lot in Chris`s bedroom so I can continue to nurse them.
I forgot to tell you, Chris comes home tomorrow night for 3 whole days:jump:


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Thanks Shell. The older the better as far as I'm concerned. They stand a better chance. Everyone seems to have all this faith in me but I couldn't do it without the fantastic advice from you. Everytime I panic you're at the end of a phone! I am so grateful. An absolute wealth of knowledge! xx


 
Handrearing is an art and very hard to teach remotely. You are doing a fab job as it takes dedication and without that you will fail. Well done you:no1:


ETA after looking at your pics again I think the kittens are probably around 2 1/2 weeks as their eyes are wide open.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I hope they are, they're attempting to suck the syringe now, less work for me - still only taking 5mls or so per feed but it's something. The 2 hourly thing is killing me at the moment, It just seems that i've fed, toileted and burped, put the stuff on to sterilise and then it's time to start all over again!


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/699236-king-fisher.html#post8338958

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, Indy can't be feeling that bad, as she's still up for beating Daisy up & then humping her :lol2:

Jen, you were lucky to see a Kingfisher, they are gorgeous birds!


----------



## Amalthea

It was all so quick! I wish I got to see more of him!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, Indy can't be feeling that bad, as she's still up for beating Daisy up & then humping her :lol2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Jen, you were lucky to see a Kingfisher, they are gorgeous birds!





Amalthea said:


> It was all so quick! I wish I got to see more of him!


Ive seen a few kingfishers over the years but its always just a flash. I never realised how small they are, they are tiny


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! Just a flash..... But it was amazing, none-the-less!


----------



## Esarosa

Morning all.just setting off to work. Quick question, phoenix has started rubbing her bum on floor, reckon it will be long til she evicts any unwanted house guests?


----------



## ukphd

Morning all! 

How was everyone's bank holiday?

We finally got the test results back from Maisy (took in a faecal sample after her last bout of diarrhoea). Negative for TTF (thank god!) but positive for cryptosporidium.... apparently though there's no really effective treatment and it's self-limiting so we don't need to do anything.... The diarrhoea has stopped so I guess that fits.... have you guys ever experienced this?


----------



## feorag

Monring


Timewarpbunny said:


> I hope they are, they're attempting to suck the syringe now, less work for me - still only taking 5mls or so per feed but it's something. The 2 hourly thing is killing me at the moment, It just seems that i've fed, toileted and burped, put the stuff on to sterilise and then it's time to start all over again!


To be honest if they are over 2 weeks, which I agree with, then 3 hourly feeds will be sufficient - it may be that they aren't taking much because they aren't that hungry yet. When they have the milk bar, they suckle every time they wake up, so take varying quantities at each meal depending on how long they sleep and whether mum disturbs them returning to the nest when they haven't woken naturally. Human babies will do the same thing - if you stick a teat in their mouth, they'll drink! However, how much they drink depends on how hungry they are, which is why it's important to get them onto a regular feeding regime of 4 hourly feeds. If I was you, I'd put them onto 3 hourly feeds pronto to be honest and I'm sure Shell will agree now that she's actually seen the kittens and realises how old they are. 

Are you weighing them daily - if so what weights are they?

Colin so sorry that the dogs are under the weather - it certainly sounds like they've picked up a bug at ringcraft - one of the perils of large numbers of dogs in one area I guess.

Katie, Phoenix is gorgeous and so is Libby!! Definitely got a naughty tortie there all right.

Shell, how is Purdy this morning? Any news? I bet you're really looking forward to Chris coming home.

Jen, lucky you - I've never seen a Kingfisher in the flesh!


----------



## Amalthea

Got woken up by the boss this morning wanting me to come in, cuz the one who was due to work called in sick. So just a quick "hi" and "bye" *lol*


----------



## feorag

Hi and bye then! :lol2:

Have a nice day!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Good Morning!

I'm a happy foster mum this morning! We've had tiny weeney poos and they're both emptying a syringe with no help from me, having about 7ml per feed each.

I'll move them on to every 3 hours now, I haven't weighed them yet as the batteries in my baby cat scales died and I can't find the mains lead. I've sent Carl out for batteries this morning, so will get some weights today. They're both a lot more alert than they were and have got a set of lungs one them when one's being fed and the other is in the box!

I just realised I didn't introduce myself properly and kind of dived right in which is very rude. I'm Jenni (another one! sorry!) married to Carl who's ex Royal Navy but now a mechanic. He has Aspergers Syndrome. I have 3 children, Jemima, Cai and Elodie, Elodie also has Aspergers so our house can be a lot of fun.

Pets wise - I have a bonkers colliexlab called Daisy who came to me when her owners couldn't cope with her bounciness. I wasn't really in the market for a dog at the time but she reminded me so much of my old dog Merlin I couldn't refuse and now I couldn't imagine life without her.

I also have 10 cats, all of them are rescues of some description, some have come to me pregnant and I couldn't let them or their kittens go, some came to me as tiny kittens who were being rehomed way to early and 2 we rescued when we went to visit a friend who was keeping a litter in disgusting conditions. 1 of these cats was diagnosed FeLV+ 4 years ago and is still with us and very healthy  I've loved and lost many cats over the years and always joke when I win the lottery I'm having my own cat sanctuary :flrt:


----------



## feorag

A belated welcome then Jenni - I'm Eileen, which is pretty obvious by my siggie! :lol2:

So glad they're picking up now - there will always be a slump when kittens have to be handreared as it takes a while for them to adapt to what is not 'normal' for them, but usually once they get away, they speed up at an alarming rate and grow before your eyes! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Just waiting for a call back from the vets so no news on Purdy yet.

When I handrear I never feed 4 hourly, always 3 hourly and after 2 weeks of age only twice during the night. I feed 2 hourly to get them going and once they can suck they get changed to 3 hourly.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> When I handrear I never feed 4 hourly, always 3 hourly and after 2 weeks of age only twice during the night. I feed 2 hourly to get them going and once they can suck they get changed to 3 hourly.


You did realise that my comment about 4 hourly feeds was referring to human babies??


----------



## Timewarpbunny

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-I3jfQzEK6lM/TeS2s6J2chI/AAAAAAAAADE/IW_YgHlcr5Q/s400/Bella.jpg

I thought you might like to see this picture, this Bella, our premmie kitten, born about 10 days early, the mother had already given birth to one even earlier, we tried to handrear but she didn't make it, then another was stillborn but Bella survived. You might remember me posting about being worried about her eyes... She's 4 months now and still weeney but has a massive personality


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You did realise that my comment about 4 hourly feeds was referring to human babies??


 

:lol2: I didnt see that, I will blame it on the fact Im worrying over Purdy 
Nancy we had Crypto in a sanctuary cat, she was put on antibiotics(which arent needed). Isnt it a waterbourne thing?
http://www.cat-world.com.au/cryptosporidium-in-cats


----------



## feorag

Timewarpbunny said:


> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-I3jfQzEK6lM/TeS2s6J2chI/AAAAAAAAADE/IW_YgHlcr5Q/s400/Bella.jpg
> 
> I thought you might like to see this picture, this Bella, our premmie kitten, born about 10 days early, the mother had already given birth to one even earlier, we tried to handrear but she didn't make it, then another was stillborn but Bella survived. You might remember me posting about being worried about her eyes... She's 4 months now and still weeney but has a massive personality


Aw, she's gorgeous. I had a kitten born 7 days early and he looked well weird compared to a full term kitten. His mother reared him and we just added a week to everything that we would do with him. So we began weaning at 4 weeks instead of 3 and started his vaccinations at 10weeks instead of 9 and he thrived. Went all the way to Banffshire in Scotland when he was old enough to go.



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I didnt see that, I will blame it on the fact Im worrying over Purdy


:lol2: no problems I realised that you must have skimmed it and not realised! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Purdy is very bright and purry as usual:flrt:She is staying on a drip until the results for the fluid and blood come back, nil by mouth(3 days so far) :gasp:
They are transferring her to the other surgery tonight, ready for Fozzy coming back on duty tomorrow and hopefully her results too.


----------



## lisa07

hey everyone, i need some help please ....i have two cats who are brother and sister and about 1 and a half years old , they are driving us insane.. they have started destroying everything so we thought about letting them outside for a bit.. everything was going great they didnt wander too far and came in when we shouted on them. and started not destroying as much in the house, but now they have jumped on my parntners car and there is scratches all over it, we are really worried incase they do this to the neighbours car. we are not sure what to do anymore


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Shell195 said:


> Purdy is very bright and purry as usual:flrt:She is staying on a drip until the results for the fluid and blood come back, nil by mouth(3 days so far) :gasp:
> They are transferring her to the other surgery tonight, ready for Fozzy coming back on duty tomorrow and hopefully her results too.


That sounds really good news Shell! I'm so happy for you x


----------



## Shell195

lisa07 said:


> hey everyone, i need some help please ....i have two cats who are brother and sister and about 1 and a half years old , they are driving us insane.. they have started destroying everything so we thought about letting them outside for a bit.. everything was going great they didnt wander too far and came in when we shouted on them. and started not destroying as much in the house, but now they have jumped on my parntners car and there is scratches all over it, we are really worried incase they do this to the neighbours car. we are not sure what to do anymore


 

Have you thought about cat proofing your garden so they cant get out?
To stop them scratching and damaging things clip the tips off their claws(dont catch the vein that runs through them though), do you they have a tall scratch post?



Timewarpbunny said:


> That sounds really good news Shell! I'm so happy for you x


 
Not out the woods yet as if she does have a pancreatic abscess she will need an operation and there is also the worry it may be dry FIP 
This has gone on since last October and they mend her and send her home but she always goes down hill again :bash:


----------



## lisa07

yes i have trimmed there claws but it hasnt helped really, they have lots of scratchy posts including a bit one which has lots of different levels, lots of posts on it. i have put boards below the fence so they cant get out but they just jump over the fence, we have tried spraying everything with orange scent as i read cats dont like tht but thats not working either, and i am clawed to shreds with them too, to be honest i just cant cope with them anymore, i cant turn my back for 2 mins without them clawing at something, its like they have to be watched 24/7.dont want to give up on them but we are running out of options now, i just couldnt handle it if they damaged the neighbours cars... could cost alot of money to get fixed. maybe there are other tips out there that we have just not tried yet..


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Shell195 said:


> Not out the woods yet as if she does have a pancreatic abscess she will need an operation and there is also the worry it may be dry FIP
> This has gone on since last October and they mend her and send her home but she always goes down hill again :bash:


I'll keep everything crossed for both of you. I lost my gorgeous Princess to Wet Fip last year 

PS - boy kitten is now drinking from a bottle


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> I'll keep everything crossed for both of you. I lost my gorgeous Princess to Wet Fip last year
> 
> PS - boy kitten is now drinking from a bottle


 
I lost my new Sphynx kittens to wet FIP a few years ago, its a dreadful disease 


Great news about the boy kitten:2thumb:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Oh it must be even worse to lose a kitten to it. I don't think I'll ever get over Princesses death, I accidentally shut her tail in a drawer about 3 weeks before and I'm still convinced it was that injury that triggered it. She went downhill so quickly. We'd lost her brother on the road about 6 months before so my only comfort is that they were together again.


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I didnt see that, I will blame it on the fact Im worrying over Purdy
> Nancy we had Crypto in a sanctuary cat, she was put on antibiotics(which arent needed). Isnt it a waterbourne thing?
> Cryptosporidium in Cats - Symptoms, Diagnosis & Treatment of Cryptosporidiosis in Cats - Cat-World


hmm I had read it was carried by lots of different species, particularly birds ... the vet said it was something that was often picked up as a secondary gut problem... apparently it can affect humans too - nice! 



Shell195 said:


> Purdy is very bright and purry as usual:flrt:She is staying on a drip until the results for the fluid and blood come back, nil by mouth(3 days so far) :gasp:
> They are transferring her to the other surgery tonight, ready for Fozzy coming back on duty tomorrow and hopefully her results too.


aww bless - fingers crossed


----------



## Esarosa

Flipping heck Shell, nil by mouth for three days Libby would be climbing the walls. Good to hear she's so alert though

Sorry ladies pest has yet another question it's to do with behaviour. Libby is still hissing at Phoenix every so often, but she's also started sitting on her chair and trying to bat the kitten underneath..now...i'd say that was play if it wasn't for the hissing that she normally does..I don't know what to make of it? Is she playing, trying to assert dominance or what I'm so completely baffled..as Phoenix is so tiny I'm not sure whether to intervene or not when Libby's doing it...if it turns out to be play I mean.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I just weighed the kittens, the girl is 186g and the boy is 236g


----------



## Zoo-Man

Timewarpbunny said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I'm a happy foster mum this morning! We've had tiny weeney poos and they're both emptying a syringe with no help from me, having about 7ml per feed each.
> 
> I'll move them on to every 3 hours now, I haven't weighed them yet as the batteries in my baby cat scales died and I can't find the mains lead. I've sent Carl out for batteries this morning, so will get some weights today. They're both a lot more alert than they were and have got a set of lungs one them when one's being fed and the other is in the box!
> 
> I just realised I didn't introduce myself properly and kind of dived right in which is very rude. I'm Jenni (another one! sorry!) married to Carl who's ex Royal Navy but now a mechanic. He has Aspergers Syndrome. I have 3 children, Jemima, Cai and Elodie, Elodie also has Aspergers so our house can be a lot of fun.
> 
> Pets wise - I have a bonkers colliexlab called Daisy who came to me when her owners couldn't cope with her bounciness. I wasn't really in the market for a dog at the time but she reminded me so much of my old dog Merlin I couldn't refuse and now I couldn't imagine life without her.
> 
> I also have 10 cats, all of them are rescues of some description, some have come to me pregnant and I couldn't let them or their kittens go, some came to me as tiny kittens who were being rehomed way to early and 2 we rescued when we went to visit a friend who was keeping a litter in disgusting conditions. 1 of these cats was diagnosed FeLV+ 4 years ago and is still with us and very healthy  I've loved and lost many cats over the years and always joke when I win the lottery I'm having my own cat sanctuary :flrt:


Hi Jenni, pleased to 'meet' you. 

My name is Colin, Im 29 & live with my partner Clark. We currently have 4 dogs, 2 cats, 3 parrots & 4 tortoises. I work as a personal support worker for a young man with Aspergers Syndrome, so we have something in common other than the animal/cat owning. I think people with Aspergers are brilliant to be around!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hi Colin, lovely to meet you!

We have even more in common - i'm from Much Hoole originally and went to school in Penwortham! haha! The parents still live in Preston

With the Aspergers I'm lucky - my husband Carl is an amazing mechanic and all self taught but he's not great with people. My daughter Eli (she's 5) is very affectionate, great with adults but is very easily upset by noise, change of routine and is confused easily, she's VERY literal! It's been a steep learning curve for me as I thought all autistic people were like Rainman :blush: - our house is never dull, for good or for bad


----------



## Zoo-Man

Timewarpbunny said:


> Hi Colin, lovely to meet you!
> 
> We have even more in common - i'm from Much Hoole originally and went to school in Penwortham! haha! The parents still live in Preston
> 
> With the Aspergers I'm lucky - my husband Carl is an amazing mechanic and all self taught but he's not great with people. My daughter Eli (she's 5) is very affectionate, great with adults but is very easily upset by noise, change of routine and is confused easily, she's VERY literal! It's been a steep learning curve for me as I thought all autistic people were like Rainman :blush: - our house is never dull, for good or for bad


Oh wow, thats mad! I live in one of the rough dodgy parts of Preston (Ribbleton) unfortunately :lol2: 

I take it Carl's 'Aspergic interest' is cars & their workings then? Its quite rare for a girl to have Aspergers Syndrome, its something like 4 out of 5 people who have it are male.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Oh yes, he's outside now, working on a Scenic he bought for £100. He won't be in til it gets dark. I always joke he'd pay me more attention if I had 4 wheels and an engine. It makes him happy, he understands engines more than humans, which I can understand! It's mad, he can listen to an engine and diagnose a fault just from that. 

When Eli was diagnosed they told us it was about 1 in 10 with Aspergers are female, but they don't know if that's because women can cover it a lot better. I've had people tell me there's nothing wrong with her and I'm making it up  I tell them to come and spend a week with us and I consider it a credit to my parenting that they can't tell just by spending 10 minutes with her! She had a meltdown before we went to Sainbury's because she wanted to wear her brother's Ben 10 wellies and not her sandals.... she still hadn't calmed down by the time we got back. Luckily her meltdowns are rare now.

Hehe I know Ribbleton, it's not that rough unless it's changed since I left (1994)!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Timewarpbunny said:


> Oh yes, he's outside now, working on a Scenic he bought for £100. He won't be in til it gets dark. I always joke he'd pay me more attention if I had 4 wheels and an engine. It makes him happy, he understands engines more than humans, which I can understand! It's mad, he can listen to an engine and diagnose a fault just from that.
> 
> When Eli was diagnosed they told us it was about 1 in 10 with Aspergers are female, but they don't know if that's because women can cover it a lot better. I've had people tell me there's nothing wrong with her and I'm making it up  I tell them to come and spend a week with us and I consider it a credit to my parenting that they can't tell just by spending 10 minutes with her! She had a meltdown before we went to Sainbury's because she wanted to wear her brother's Ben 10 wellies and not her sandals.... she still hadn't calmed down by the time we got back. Luckily her meltdowns are rare now.
> 
> Hehe I know Ribbleton, it's not that rough unless it's changed since I left (1994)!


Its amazing isn't it, how people with Aspergers can tell you everything about their particular interest, but they can fall apart in other situations. If anyone wants to know anything about dinosaurs & other extinct prehistoric animals, my client can tell you absolutely anything about them & name them all! :gasp:

Ribbleton hasn't changed much since 1994, its still a sh*t-hole :lol2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

hahaha! it can't be that bad still! 

I have to admit to getting frustrated with Carl, I can try and tell him that i'm tired and could do with a bit of support with the kids while i do an essay (studying for a degree with the OU) and he'll look at me blankly and say "as I was saying, this Seat Ibiza...." I find if I really need to get a message across, writing it down for him helps!


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Flipping heck Shell, nil by mouth for three days Libby would be climbing the walls. Good to hear she's so alert though
> 
> Sorry ladies pest has yet another question it's to do with behaviour. Libby is still hissing at Phoenix every so often, but she's also started sitting on her chair and trying to bat the kitten underneath..now...i'd say that was play if it wasn't for the hissing that she normally does..I don't know what to make of it? Is she playing, trying to assert dominance or what I'm so completely baffled..as Phoenix is so tiny I'm not sure whether to intervene or not when Libby's doing it...if it turns out to be play I mean.


AS long as the kitten isnt squealing I would leave her to it, I think shes just asserting herself. They have made great progress in such a short time, have you tried playing with a dangly type toy so they can both join in?



Timewarpbunny said:


> Hi Colin, lovely to meet you!
> 
> We have even more in common - i'm from Much Hoole originally and went to school in Penwortham! haha! The parents still live in Preston
> 
> With the Aspergers I'm lucky - my husband Carl is an amazing mechanic and all self taught but he's not great with people. My daughter Eli (she's 5) is very affectionate, great with adults but is very easily upset by noise, change of routine and is confused easily, she's VERY literal! It's been a steep learning curve for me as I thought all autistic people were like Rainman :blush: - our house is never dull, for good or for bad


 
Ive never met anyone with Aspergers that isnt brilliant at something. A friends son who is about 10 has an obsession with hoovers and can mend them all, its amazing since hes so young and self taught.
My youngest son is 19 and was diagnosed with ADHD aged 4 yet people kept telling me he was a naughty child and I should be firmer with him. He never kept a job as he just couldnt put his mind to anything yet now hes a level 2 activity instructor on the Isle of Wight. Being a daredevil certainly has its good points


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I've had the "oh you just need a firmer hand" or "nothing a good smack wouldn't sort" you just learn to grin and bear it.

At the moment Eli's special topic is Thomas the Tank Engine, very common with aspie kids so i've learned. She also has no sense of danger and is a total daredevil, i often wonder what her chosen career will be.


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> AS long as the kitten isnt squealing I would leave her to it, I think shes just asserting herself. They have made great progress in such a short time, have you tried playing with a dangly type toy so they can both join in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never met anyone with Aspergers that isnt brilliant at something. A friends son who is about 10 has an obsession with hoovers and can mend them all, its amazing since hes so young and self taught.
> My youngest son is 19 and was diagnosed with ADHD aged 4 yet people kept telling me he was a naughty child and I should be firmer with him. He never kept a job as he just couldnt put his mind to anything yet now hes a level 2 activity instructor on the Isle of Wight. Being a daredevil certainly has its good points


Thanks for that Shell. They have lots of dangly toys but they're both obsessed with shoe laces so we've ben using those. Had Phoenix asleep on one arm and libby the other earlier. Think Libby wanted snuggles so badly she was prepares to risk the wriggly bitey one. 
They've just been chasing one another around the house. So far so good.

I think you were right about her vomiting the other day, think she'd eaten to much. She tends to really wolf it down.probably missed lots of posts as this has taken forever to write with these two.

[edit] three hours for a farty little post..ah the joys of cats


----------



## Zoo-Man

Timewarpbunny said:


> hahaha! it can't be that bad still!
> 
> I have to admit to getting frustrated with Carl, I can try and tell him that i'm tired and could do with a bit of support with the kids while i do an essay (studying for a degree with the OU) and he'll look at me blankly and say "as I was saying, this Seat Ibiza...." I find if I really need to get a message across, writing it down for him helps!


Oh it is! I live on Robin Street - you know Robin Street? Its bad! :lol2:

At least Carl is proof that people with Aspergers can go on to have families, etc. My client may not go on to this.


----------



## Shell195

Chris is home until Saturday when he flies back, Im sure he grown even taller and is all tanned and healthy looking:flrt:He bought me a huge box of chocs and a bottle of dark rum, bless him


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Chris is home until Saturday when he flies back, Im sure he grown even taller and is all tanned and healthy looking:flrt:He bought me a huge box of chocs and a bottle of dark rum, bless him


Aw bless him, what a sweetheart
.


----------



## Amalthea

What a lovely boy, Shell! Taking care of his Mom


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

So pleased you've got Daniel home for a few days. I love it when mine come home - mind I also love it when they go away again and I get my life back! :lol2:

Car booting with Anyday Anne today, so off in an hour. :lol2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Morning everyone, another good night with the kittens, both on the bottle now and taking 25mls between them!

I don't want to run into the same problems I had with the last litter, with upset tums from eating too much and the bacteria in their guts being upset, is there anything I can to do to combat this.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> So pleased you've got Daniel home for a few days. I love it when mine come home - mind I also love it when they go away again and I get my life back! :lol2:
> 
> Car booting with Anyday Anne today, so off in an hour. :lol2:





Timewarpbunny said:


> Morning everyone, another good night with the kittens, both on the bottle now and taking 25mls between them!
> 
> I don't want to run into the same problems I had with the last litter, with upset tums from eating too much and the bacteria in their guts being upset, is there anything I can to do to combat this.


 

Add a small amount of probiotic yoghurt to their feed, that should help


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thanks Shell, they're having about 25ml between them now, how much should i put in, just a drop? x


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> So pleased you've got *Daniel* home for a few days. I love it when mine come home - mind I also love it when they go away again and I get my life back! :lol2:
> 
> Car booting with Anyday Anne today, so off in an hour. :lol2:


 
Wrong son :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Wrong son :whistling2:


It's my age you know!!! I get your 2 boys mixed up, why did you have to have two?? :devil: If you had one that wouldn't happen!!! :bash:

Jenni, when I'm handrearing (regardless of species) I make up a milk solution with my goats milk, pro-biotic yoghurt and ABIDEC vitamins and store it in a screw top bottle in the fridge, only taking out and heating in a small basin inside a ramekin however much I need to feed, then after 24 hours I throw away what's left and make up a new batch.

To a quarter pint of milk I would add a teaspoon of pro-biotic yoghurt and 2-3 drops of ABIDEC.


----------



## Esarosa

Evening all, quiet here today.

Still no signs of worms from little miss and hasn't rubbed her bum on floor since yesterday.

Having to really watch her eating habits, she practically inhales food if you put it down. Been feeding her little and often by hand as she chews then.not sure what else to try? She is also leaving biscuits and just meat, seemingly doesn't like fish flavor of james well beloved. To be fair we got that one as it's only one libby won't eat, and now typically phoenix won't eat the kitten fish but will eat libby's, and libby will now chase me around house for th he same food she hated. I'm baffled.

Phoenix has pretty much spent last two days asleep, think libby has worn her out. They chase one an other properly now. Phoenix pounces and libby bats with a paw. Really impressed with her,i expected it to take much l longer to get this far. Their sleeping even seems synchronized, and Phoenix tries following Libby all over. Windows are still well out of rher reach, though the way she's going I can't see it being that long.

How was the car boot eileen?

Do the vets have any news yet Shell?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thanks Eileen, I'll add a teaspoon next time i make a batch, they're on Royal Canin Kitten Milk at the moment, I must be doing something right because little boy has put on 24g since yesterday, his sister is going at a much better pace and has put on 8g! He takes more milk than she does too. They're starting to look like proper kittens now, definitely filling out!


----------



## Esarosa

Timewarpbunny said:


> Thanks Eileen, I'll add a teaspoon next time i make a batch, they're on Royal Canin Kitten Milk at the moment, I must be doing something right because little boy has put on 24g since yesterday, his sister is going at a much better pace and has put on 8g! He takes more milk than she does too. They're starting to look like proper kittens now, definitely filling out!


We need more pictures :flrt: . 24g cor blimey little piggy x


----------



## Timewarpbunny

https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5613314693610418258

https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5613314734026341698

These were taken yesterday, the male is the one with more white on his face. They've just started to toddle around the box


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5613314693610418258
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5613314734026341698
> 
> These were taken yesterday, the male is the one with more white on his face. They've just started to toddle around the box


 
Gorgeous babies and looks like you are doing a fab job at rearing them:no1:

Spoken to the vet tonight. Purdy has now been moved over to the main surgery. The test results are delayed due to the bank holiday but should be back tomorrow.
She is purry,fussy and flirty and very bright in herself. They are keeping the drip in and feeding her fluids and nutrition through her iv. No food until the results are back, no wonder my poor girl is so fussy, she must be starving.


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> How was the car boot eileen?


Very windy! :gasp: Everything kept blowing away, but we had a good look around. I got a Fisher Price Zoo with all the animals to put away for when Darcey comes in our toy box here for £1.50 and a great little seat with a sort of side bit that when the children sit on it, it plays music and if they turn the pages of the book on the side bit, it changes the music. I'd walked straight past it cos I didn't recognise it and Anne said that her Josh absolutely loves it, so I bought it for £2. Also got a couple of fine grade tubs of glitter for my glitter tattoos for 50p each, a pair of lovely denim dungarees for Darcey for £1 and a tub of Livingston Daisies (cos I can't spell mesembrianthemums, I don't think! :lol to plant out in my garden, cos I love them

So pleased to hear that they girls are getting on so well - that's excellent! :2thumb:



Timewarpbunny said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5613314693610418258
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5613314734026341698
> 
> These were taken yesterday, the male is the one with more white on his face. They've just started to toddle around the box


They really are quite delightful! :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Spoken to the vet tonight. Purdy has now been moved over to the main surgery. The test results are delayed due to the bank holiday but should be back tomorrow.
> She is purry,fussy and flirty and very bright in herself. They are keeping the drip in and feeding her fluids and nutrition through her iv. No food until the results are back, no wonder my poor girl is so fussy, she must be starving.


Poor Purdy, but at least whatever is wrong with her insides, food isn't going to be irritating it at the minute which might help with the inflammation.


----------



## Shell195

It sounds like you had a good day at the boot sale Eileen. I havent been to one for years, I really do need to start going again:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I'm getting to really enjoy mooching around them - Anne is much worse - she bought a lot more than me! 

After we leave the boot sale, cos people start packing up about 1:30 we go to Linden's (who had Charlie) for coffee cos it's kinda on the way back and then she shows us everything she's bought and she's worse again!!!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Fingers crossed for Purdy's bloods to come back tomorrow, it's the waiting and not knowing I can't stand.

Thank you all again for the kitten advice, I'm glad you think they're sweeties, I'm proud, even though they're not mine lol! The little boy just weed by himself and I practically cheered, didn't help it was all over my daughters leg (her face was a picture!)

I had good news from our CPL vet, the last 3 I fostered have all clear blood results so are going off to their new homes as soon as they hit 12 weeks.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Fingers crossed for Purdy's bloods to come back tomorrow, it's the waiting and not knowing I can't stand.
> 
> Thank you all again for the kitten advice, I'm glad you think they're sweeties, I'm proud, even though they're not mine lol! The little boy just weed by himself and I practically cheered, didn't help it was all over my daughters leg (her face was a picture!)
> 
> I had good news from our CPL vet, the last 3 I fostered have all clear blood results so are going off to their new homes as soon as they hit 12 weeks.


 

It is the waiting thats awful:devil:

I take it CP only bloodtest at 9 weeks? Do CP fully vaccinate kittens now? When we were part of CP we chose to vaccinate them(1st) but it was optional.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Our branch blood test kits at 9 weeks if we don't know mums history, we also do the first vaccination before they go. Believe it or not our branch has a waiting list for kittens, even the 2 I have here have homes lined up for when they're 12 weeks.

It's the mama cats that get overlooked though  I'd take them all if I could. Someone asked me today what would I do with £1 million, it's a no brainer, would open a cat sanctuary and keep all of them! I'd have massive enclosed outdoor area for the fiv and felv moggies too  I'd also pay someone to do the night feeds hehehe.


----------



## Moosey

Our little boy is going in for his big boy operation in the morning, and I'm really nervous. We'd be devastated if anything went wrong. But I'm just being paranoid, right? :blush:


----------



## Shell195

MissMoose said:


> Our little boy is going in for his big boy operation in the morning, and I'm really nervous. We'd be devastated if anything went wrong. But I'm just being paranoid, right? :blush:


 
If it helps, we have had thousands of cats castrated at the sanctuary and never lost one yet. Its such a quick and simple operation for a male:2thumb: Doesnt stop me worrying about my own though:blush:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

We do our kittens at 12 weeks and the vet told me they've never lost one either, even the tiddlers. Good luck to your little boy (and to you of course!)


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


MissMoose said:


> Our little boy is going in for his big boy operation in the morning, and I'm really nervous. We'd be devastated if anything went wrong. But I'm just being paranoid, right? :blush:


I agree with Shell and Jenni - in 99% of cases it's a routine small operation and I'm sure everything will go well, but it won't stop you worrying cos it doesn't stop me worrying about mine! :blush:

Well I'm off childminding in half an hour - school holidays so I've got a whole day of the little darlings! :lol2:

Might take them to an indoor play area in Alnwick this morning, so that afterwards I can go on a button search because there are 2 wool shops in Alnwick and wool shops nowadays are very thin on the ground!!!

Then we might go to the garden centre so they can play in the Adventure Playground and I can let Skye run on the field.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Good morning everyone missmoose good luck with the operation, let us know what happens  and yes I am sure you are just being paranoid. I am sure everything will be fine. 
Have fun child minding Eileen: victory:

Today I have to go out and do some shopping, my family is away on holiday while I stay here and look after the animals, I don't mind though it is a bit of a break for me and I love just being able to get up feed and water them, and then relax without having someone shout my name every 5 minutes:2thumb:.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I'm taking my tribe out to the garden as soon as the kits have had their 10:15 feed  

I'm having a go at growing my own veggies this year for the first time, I have courgettes, tomatos, beans, lettuce, spinach, potatos, dill, mint, chives, cat grass and the all important cat nip - which my moggies are loving! 

I actually dread the holidays with my lot, with Eli's aspergers we're very limited to where we can go, especially since I don't drive and Carl works stupid hours - it's hard to take her anywhere on your own. Luckily we have a big garden with a trampoline and large paddling pool so it keeps them going when the weather is nice


----------



## feorag

I've changed my plans today already cos I forgot the bag that has the wool in that I'm trying to match button too! :roll:

So instead I'm taking the children to a large wood in between their house and mine so that we can give Skye a good run, then I'll go home, get the wool and leave Skye at home. Then we'll go to Alnwick and do the indoor play and the button hunt.

If I had a brain I'd be dangerous!!! :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

Morning all, sorry I didn't come back last night, for some reason I couldn't get on rfuk at home, most bizarre. Granny is cat sitting today so hopefully they're good for her. Will catch up when I get in from work. Hope you all have a goods day and jennie those babies are scrummy


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody  Sorry I've been a bit absent lately... Not feeling too brilliantly. Meh. How's everybody? Any news I've missed?? Are you enjoying having Chris home, Shell??


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Eileen, it sounds like something I would do. Im sat on pins as the vet is ringing me soon with Purdy`s test results, I feel quite sick!


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!! Everything's crossed here for her!


----------



## Shell195

The vet still hasnt rang:bash:
I forgot to say Jen, its lovely having Chris home, the house seems alive again:2thumb:


----------



## Nix

I was just going to ask if there had been an update. Fingers crossed for you and Purdy. 

Just went back a few pages, cute little wrinkly of a sphnyx kitten. Fab


----------



## Amalthea

I bet it's great having him back


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Just went back a few pages, cute little wrinkly of a sphnyx kitten. Fab


He is a cute ugly little nekkid critter isn't he?

My friend was going to see him today - I bet she e-mails me tonight to say that she's agreed to have him when he's ready to go!


----------



## Shell195

I have decided I hate vets:bash: Ive been waiting since this morning for a call back from him, I rang 3 times to remind him and still no return call:devil: Hes now off duty until tomorrow:bash: Ive not had a good day!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I have decided I hate vets:bash: Ive been waiting since this morning for a call back from him, I rang 3 times to remind him and still no return call:devil: Hes now off duty until tomorrow:bash: Ive not had a good day!!!


Thats so annoying Shell, they should know you'd be going out of your mind worrying. :whip:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats so annoying Shell, they should know you'd be going out of your mind worrying. :whip:


 
It is Col, very:bash: So sorry about your sad news  (((HUGS)))


----------



## Zoo-Man

Its not been a great day for us, we had our elderly JRT Joe put to sleep today. Please read my thread about "what do you do after your pet's death" to hear the full story, & save me from writing it all out again.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It is Col, very:bash: So sorry about your sad news  (((HUGS)))


Thanks hun, I keep looking round the room & finding it strange there is no Joe there.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, I keep looking round the room & finding it strange there is no Joe there.


 ((hugs))


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ((hugs))


Thanks Sal


----------



## Pro Mantis

My cat had KITTINZ!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Pro Mantis said:


> My cat had KITTINZ!
> 
> image


Aww, they are gorgeous mate! :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Pro Mantis said:


> My cat had KITTINZ!
> 
> image


 
they are really cute:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, I keep looking round the room & finding it strange there is no Joe there.


 
I still do that now 



Pro Mantis said:


> My cat had KITTINZ!
> 
> image


 
Very pretty, what breed are they?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I have decided I hate vets:bash: Ive been waiting since this morning for a call back from him, I rang 3 times to remind him and still no return call:devil: Hes now off duty until tomorrow:bash: Ive not had a good day!!!


Oh Shell - that is so bad!!! He knows how worried you are about her and he must have known you'd be sitting waiting for a call back! :bash: I'm so cross for you!!



Zoo-Man said:


> Its not been a great day for us, we had our elderly JRT Joe put to sleep today. Please read my thread about "what do you do after your pet's death" to hear the full story, & save me from writing it all out again.


Oh dear Colin - so upset for you. You know of course that I know exactly how you are feeling at this moment and you know I'm going to say that you did what was right for Joe and that's what's important. We have the intelligence to understand why we've have chosen to euthanase, but if we didn't do that, our pets wouldn't understand why we have made them suffer. :grouphug:



Pro Mantis said:


> My cat had KITTINZ!
> 
> image


They look extremely pretty! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh dear Colin - so upset for you. You know of course that I know exactly how you are feeling at this moment and you know I'm going to say that you did what was right for Joe and that's what's important. We have the intelligence to understand why we've have chosen to euthanase, but if we didn't do that, our pets wouldn't understand why we have made them suffer. :grouphug:


Thanks a lot Eileen. Its helped a lot reading about others experiences on here & knowing that there is a big group of people who are of the same mind-set as a support network.


----------



## feorag

It does help, doesn't it Colin? Sadly you will be looking for Joe for a while yet - it's something you do in normal life without thinking and just because they aren't there any more doesn't stop you looking for them before you realise.

The hardest thing for me when I lost Sorcha, (who truly was my soul mate and I don't think I'll ever get over her) was the fact that I had her son Harry and he was just his mother's double in a masculine way. For months and months after I lost her, Harry would look at me with his mother's face and his mother's eye and it broke my heart. :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> It does help, doesn't it Colin? Sadly you will be looking for Joe for a while yet - it's something you do in normal life without thinking and just because they aren't there any more doesn't stop you looking for them before you realise.
> 
> The hardest thing for me when I lost Sorcha, (who truly was my soul mate and I don't think I'll ever get over her) was the fact that I had her son Harry and he was just his mother's double in a masculine way. For months and months after I lost her, Harry would look at me with his mother's face and his mother's eye and it broke my heart. :sad:


Aww, thats so sad. 

A neighbour of ours recently had to have her elderly Springer Spaniel put to sleep, & talking to her she told us she wouldn't get another dog, as she couldn't take it losing it. I would never be without animal companionship, especially from dogs, even though it is so heartbreaking to have to say goodbye to them.


----------



## Shell195

My friend was at the vets tonight and she mentioned Purdy to him. He said he mustnt forget to ring me:bash: He said he only had the bloods back and not the fluids. The lab told him it was likely to be dry FIP:bash: Its not certain until the other tests come through 
My friend has suggested going back to my original vet once Purdy is discharged as the one seeing to her at the minute is phobic about FIP, now she tells me:whip: Im so confused and angry at the minute


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> My friend was at the vets tonight and she mentioned Purdy to him. He said he mustnt forget to ring me:bash: He said he only had the bloods back and not the fluids. The lab told him it was likely to be dry FIP:bash: Its not certain until the other tests come through
> My friend has suggested going back to my original vet once Purdy is discharged as the one seeing to her at the minute is phobic about FIP, now she tells me:whip: Im so confused and angry at the minute


It really isn't on Shell. Besides it being unprofessional, its bloody unfair to keep you waiting even longer for these results! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, I keep looking round the room & finding it strange there is no Joe there.


I'm so sorry, guys...  {{{hugs}}} 



Pro Mantis said:


> My cat had KITTINZ!
> 
> image


They are very pretty!!



Shell195 said:


> My friend was at the vets tonight and she mentioned Purdy to him. He said he mustnt forget to ring me:bash: He said he only had the bloods back and not the fluids. The lab told him it was likely to be dry FIP:bash: Its not certain until the other tests come through
> My friend has suggested going back to my original vet once Purdy is discharged as the one seeing to her at the minute is phobic about FIP, now she tells me:whip: Im so confused and angry at the minute


That would really piss me off, Shell. How thoughtless to not bother calling you back. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> A neighbour of ours recently had to have her elderly Springer Spaniel put to sleep, & talking to her she told us she wouldn't get another dog, as she couldn't take it losing it. I would never be without animal companionship, especially from dogs, even though it is so heartbreaking to have to say goodbye to them.


I totally agree Colin. The number of people who see my heartache when I lose an animal and ask me why I have them or suggest it's too hard on me and that I shouldn't get any more! :bash:

I have them cos I love them and I love the fact that they love me and it does hurt like hell when they die, but I wouldn't have been without any of them and I just couldn't walk in to an empty house - I've never actually been without a pet since I got my first dog when I was 18 and I've never had only one pet since I got married and bought my first house in 1971 - how would I survive now in a house devoid of animals???



Shell195 said:


> My friend was at the vets tonight and she mentioned Purdy to him. He said he mustnt forget to ring me:bash: He said he only had the bloods back and not the fluids. The lab told him it was likely to be dry FIP:bash: Its not certain until the other tests come through
> My friend has suggested going back to my original vet once Purdy is discharged as the one seeing to her at the minute is phobic about FIP, now she tells me:whip: Im so confused and angry at the minute


Oh Hell, Shell- that hasn't helped at all has it! :bash:

I suggest you ring the vet first thing in the morning and ask to speak to him! Bad man!!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I totally agree Colin. The number of people who see my heartache when I lose an animal and ask me why I have them or suggest it's too hard on me and that I shouldn't get any more! :bash:
> 
> I have them cos I love them and I love the fact that they love me and it does hurt like hell when they die, but I wouldn't have been without any of them and I just couldn't walk in to an empty house - I've never actually been without a pet since I got my first dog when I was 18 and I've never had only one pet since I got married and bought my first house in 1971 - how would I survive now in a house devoid of animals???
> 
> Oh Hell, Shell- that hasn't helped at all has it! :bash:
> 
> I suggest you ring the vet first thing in the morning and ask to speak to him! Bad man!!! :bash:


 
Another sleepless night for me:bash: I adore that little cat as after I had to have Benji my Oriental black pts at a very young age(he had crush injuries that the breeder failed to tell me about:bash I had a huge hole in my heart. We made arrangements to go and view a litter of Siamese kittens that wernt ready but while we where there this tiny lilac kitten was in my pockets and round my neck. It turned out that she was the last of a litter so instead of reserving a Siamese boy we bought this lilac girl. She has been my cat all the way through and is like my shadow, even sleeping in my arms. I really cant imagine life without her 
I certainly will be ringing the vet tomorrow and as soon as the full results are through shes coming home with me, the other vet is on at the weekend I think so we shall go and see him and get his thoughts on the test results


----------



## ukphd

Zoo-Man said:


> Its not been a great day for us, we had our elderly JRT Joe put to sleep today. Please read my thread about "what do you do after your pet's death" to hear the full story, & save me from writing it all out again.


Oh Col, I'm so so sorry for your loss  thinking of you xxxx



Shell195 said:


> My friend was at the vets tonight and she mentioned Purdy to him. He said he mustnt forget to ring me:bash: He said he only had the bloods back and not the fluids. The lab told him it was likely to be dry FIP:bash: Its not certain until the other tests come through
> My friend has suggested going back to my original vet once Purdy is discharged as the one seeing to her at the minute is phobic about FIP, now she tells me:whip: Im so confused and angry at the minute


God I'd be fuming - that's awful! Our vet's are a bit like that (in terms of call backs). The main vet is amazing - calls back, gives you his mobile to call etc, but the rest are useless! I now won't see anyone there except the main guy. 




Shell195 said:


> Another sleepless night for me:bash: I adore that little cat as after I had to have Benji my Oriental black pts at a very young age(he had crush injuries that the breeder failed to tell me about:bash I had a huge hole in my heart. We made arrangements to go and view a litter of Siamese kittens that wernt ready but while we where there this tiny lilac kitten was in my pockets and round my neck. It turned out that she was the last of a litter so instead of reserving a Siamese boy we bought this lilac girl. She has been my cat all the way through and is like my shadow, even sleeping in my arms. I really cant imagine life without her
> I certainly will be ringing the vet tomorrow and as soon as the full results are through shes coming home with me, the other vet is on at the weekend I think so we shall go and see him and get his thoughts on the test results


Aww poor you  I hope you get some proper info tomorrow and a definitive answer on the test results so at least you know for sure - not knowing is also really hard  thinking of you too xx

(Sorry if formatting is all over the place - using my blackberry and it's really hard to reply properly!  )


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, thats so sad.
> 
> A neighbour of ours recently had to have her elderly Springer Spaniel put to sleep, & talking to her she told us she wouldn't get another dog, as she couldn't take it losing it. I would never be without animal companionship, especially from dogs, even though it is so heartbreaking to have to say goodbye to them.


 
I completely agree, I have to have some kind of animal presence around me to feel normal, to not have something to get up for on a morning is just depressing.


----------



## Amalthea

Any news yet, Shell???

Another month and no baby.... Cramps are killing me and I'm off to work. *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

I'm off into Newcastle in a minute, gonna have a mooch around Fenwicks, cos it's just about the only shop in Newcastle that I go to now - the rest I can find in other places, then meeting my friend Jenny for lunch, then I'm up to the hospital to visit my boss's mother who had a heart attack on Wednesday, was taken to the local big hospital, rushed to the Freeman, had an emergency heart op and then transferred to the City Centre Hospital :gasp:

So busy day looms! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Vet just rang. He apologised about not ringing last night but he had to travel over to the other surgery to do an emergency c-setion on a bitch as the locum couldnt do it.
Purdy is eating well, very happy and purry and showing no symptoms of anything(still has some abdominal fluid) He will get the full results later today, hes had the preliminary one which shows high protein levels. Regardless to whether its suspected dry FIP or not hes going to treat her for a septic pancreatic abscess so hopefully I get her home later today or tomorrow:flrt:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Shell that sounds hopeful, very pleased you're getting her back soon!

The kittens are doing very well, i think that probiotic is doing the trick to be honest, they are both weeing and pooing on their own now and taking about 35mls between them per feed. Do you think I can stretch out their feeds to every 3.5/4 hours now. I don't want them to dehydrate but don't want them to be guzzling loads and upset their tums!


----------



## Esarosa

Got on finally. For some reason I can't get on using our internet, not on either pc our either phone. Using Will's phone and network internet now. If it was an ip bam I'd have an error apparently instead ait just constantly tries to load yet nothing ever comes up. Infuriating.

Shell hope you get to bring your girl home today, and that it is an abcess and the treatment works.

Jen sorry to hear no pregnancy yet 

Great news on the kittens


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Shell that sounds hopeful, very pleased you're getting her back soon!
> 
> The kittens are doing very well, i think that probiotic is doing the trick to be honest, they are both weeing and pooing on their own now and taking about 35mls between them per feed. Do you think I can stretch out their feeds to every 3.5/4 hours now. I don't want them to dehydrate but don't want them to be guzzling loads and upset their tums!


 
Ive never extended the feeds until weaning time(Ive just dropped one of the night feeds instead), have you got any Hills A/D diet or Royal canin recovery diet as you could try offering them a tiny bit off your finger and a bit less milk? If they have the start of tiny teeth tiny bits of cooked chicken are good too



Jen, maybe next time 
Katie thanks for asking about Purdy on PL:flrt:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thanks Shell, I'll have a look in their mouths in a bit  They are definitely hungry, keep trying to suckle everything! I'll get some recovery food in for them, I think I know what you mean, the vets give me a pouch whenever mine have been in for an op or been ill. 

At the moment I'm staying up til midnight to feed them, then getting up at 3am, then again at 6am, I can't wait to drop the 3am! It's killing me!

xxx


----------



## Esarosa

Hi shell I pomise I wasn't stalking you :lol2: was having forum withdrawals so decided to have a nosey on there..most of the info on there is atrocious, then a sensible post and a picture of dennis popped up.

Phoenix is doing well apart from how she eats,i really don't know how to slow her down other than by hand. She's not on dry alone yet so I can't use the cat maze I was looking at,any ideas all? If you let her eat the way she wants she ends up sicking it back up. putting on roughly 20g a day still and very alert bright and playful, drinking plenty. doesn't sick up if you feed her by hand so she has to chew. Also decided she likes to pee on the bath mat so biological washing powder is getting some use atm. It's another thing I don't understand as she wees in litter tray and poos. In fact yesterday she had a little wee in litter tray then went to mat and did a decent sized wee there :S


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Hi shell I pomise I wasn't stalking you :lol2: was having forum withdrawals so decided to have a nosey on there..most of the info on there is atrocious, then a sensible post and a picture of dennis popped up.
> 
> Phoenix is doing well apart from how she eats,i really don't know how to slow her down other than by hand. She's not on dry alone yet so I can't use the cat maze I was looking at,any ideas all? If you let her eat the way she wants she ends up sicking it back up. putting on roughly 20g a day still and very alert bright and playful, drinking plenty. doesn't sick up if you feed her by hand so she has to chew. Also decided she likes to pee on the bath mat so biological washing powder is getting some use atm. It's another thing I don't understand as she wees in litter tray and poos. In fact yesterday she had a little wee in litter tray then went to mat and did a decent sized wee there :S


 
:lol2: 

Have you tried scattering her food on the floor, this will stop her shoveling it. I would keep the bath mat lifted for the time being so it doesnt become a long term habit


----------



## ditta

afternoon chatters


----------



## ditta

hope purdy is home very soon shelll

oh and shell.........whispers in shell's ear.......who are all these new people.....are they friendly, will i like them?????:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> afternoon chatters


ello ditta finished wetting yourself yet?


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Thanks Shell, I'll have a look in their mouths in a bit  They are definitely hungry, keep trying to suckle everything! I'll get some recovery food in for them, I think I know what you mean, the vets give me a pouch whenever mine have been in for an op or been ill.
> 
> At the moment I'm staying up til midnight to feed them, then getting up at 3am, then again at 6am, I can't wait to drop the 3am! It's killing me!
> 
> xxx


I would now feed at midnight, then 4 then 7 and next week move an hour forward again. As long as you keep up the 3 hourly feeds during the day they will be taking enough milk. When they start to take bits of food you can drop down to 4 hourly during the day and stop night feeds, mine stop night feeds when Im that tired I dont wake up for them:blush:
The food I mean is in small cans, the vets will know what you mean if you ask for it by name.



ditta said:


> afternoon chatters


Hello you:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I would now feed at midnight, then 4 then 7 and next week move an hour forward again. As long as you keep up the 3 hourly feeds during the day they will be taking enough milk. When they start to take bits of food you can drop down to 4 hourly during the day and stop night feeds, mine stop night feeds when Im that tired I dont wake up for them:blush:
> The food I mean is in small cans, the vets will know what you mean if you ask for it by name.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello you:flrt:


positive news about purdy shell


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> positive news about purdy shell


ami:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

*PURDY IS COMING HOME :flrt:*

*The vets just rang and the results show she has grumbling pancreatitis and a pancreatic abscess, no indicators that it is FIP. He says it still could be FIP but without further tests I will never know. I said there was no point as if it was there was no cure, to which he agreed. Shes coming home with a cocktail of drugs for an extended period of time and hes suggested if she goes downhill again I think about euthanasia, which I will do. For the time being I am bringing my very special little girl home, Im so excited *
*I can pick her up at 6.00, I cant wait:jump:*


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ami:flrt:


ello sal :flrt:


Shell195 said:


> *PURDY IS COMING HOME :flrt:*
> 
> *The vets just rang and the results show she has grumbling pancreatitis and a pancreatic abscess, no indicators that it is FIP. He says it still could be FIP but without further tests I will never know. I said there was no point as if it was there was no cure, to which he agreed. Shes coming home with a cocktail of drugs for an extended period of time and hes suggested if she goes downhill again I think about euthanasia, which I will do. For the time being I am bringing my very special little girl home, Im so excited *
> *I can pick her up at 6.00, I cant wait:jump:*


HUZZAH! im going to send you a dexter as a present :lol2:
seriously though thats great news shell she will be happier with you


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> ello sal :flrt:


 
It is strange bumping into you during the day lmao.... 

it just simply is not normal.:2thumb:

where did you all go to last night? 

me and rackie were up til the early hours of the morning discussing what she was going to do with work because they never got her email. 
then she went to bed and I was left all alone  lol


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is strange bumping into you during the day lmao....
> 
> it just simply is not normal.:2thumb:
> 
> where did you all go to last night?
> 
> me and rackie were up til the early hours of the morning discussing what she was going to do with work because they never got her email.
> then she went to bed and I was left all alone  lol


haha a rare daytime sighting of _A mijaius_ :lol2:

i had a lovely bath , was reading deathly hallows, read one chapter and fell asleep:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> haha a rare daytime sighting of _A mijaius_ :lol2:
> 
> i had a lovely bath , was reading deathly hallows, read one chapter and fell asleep:lol2:


 
oh cool I am reading the battle for hogwarts at the moment:2thumb: (chapter) hehe.

and lmao a rare sighting of _A mijaius_ it is, no one will beleive me though lol


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh cool I am reading the battle for hogwarts at the moment:2thumb: (chapter) hehe.
> 
> and lmao a rare sighting of _A mijaius_ it is, no one will beleive me though lol


quick take a pic :gasp::lol2:
my mums gone out so im using the comp while shes gone lol


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> *PURDY IS COMING HOME :flrt:*
> 
> *The vets just rang and the results show she has grumbling pancreatitis and a pancreatic abscess, no indicators that it is FIP. He says it still could be FIP but without further tests I will never know. I said there was no point as if it was there was no cure, to which he agreed. Shes coming home with a cocktail of drugs for an extended period of time and hes suggested if she goes downhill again I think about euthanasia, which I will do. For the time being I am bringing my very special little girl home, Im so excited *
> *I can pick her up at 6.00, I cant wait:jump:*


 brilliant news shell





jamie its so funny i dont think i will ever stop peeing lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> quick take a pic :gasp::lol2:
> my mums gone out so im using the comp while shes gone lol


 
lmao, hehe, gah I was bought a little netbook for xmas and I love it, no more mam can I use the computer lmao. 
I would take a pic I have no camera though


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> brilliant news shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamie its so funny i dont think i will ever stop peeing lol


HAHAHAHA woooo:2thumb:


Salazare Slytherin said:


> lmao, hehe, gah I was bought a little netbook for xmas and I love it, no more mam can I use the computer lmao.
> I would take a pic I have no camera though


haha i want something like that..and probs for the best it would only break:lol2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

That's fantastic news Shell, really chuffed for you


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> HAHAHAHA woooo:2thumb:
> 
> haha i want something like that..and probs for the best it would only break:lol2:


lol well so far I have had 2 laptops and one computer, the computer got left behind at my old house and the 2 laptops blew up because I didnt place them on right surfaces. like leaving them on quilts and beds etc constantly...... 

this one soooo fat has been nice to me, I hope it stays that way... lmao.

as you can imagine the parents were not impressed by this.


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> lol well so far I have had 2 laptops and one computer, the computer got left behind at my old house and the 2 laptops blew up because I didnt place them on right surfaces. like leaving them on quilts and beds etc constantly......
> 
> this one soooo fat has been nice to me, I hope it stays that way... lmao.
> 
> as you can imagine the parents were not impressed by this.


haha i wouldnt of been

OMG roseanna123 is like the mammal version of viperlover -_- :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> haha i wouldnt of been
> 
> OMG roseanna123 is like the mammal version of viperlover -_- :lol2:


 
who is that, can't say our paths have crossed lol, is that the one wishing to start a pet shop or something?


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> who is that, can't say our paths have crossed lol, is that the one wishing to start a pet shop or something?


yup thats the one :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Great news, Shell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Another month and no baby.... Cramps are killing me and I'm off to work. *sigh*


Ah! That's a shame, but you can't rush a baby! Just gotta relax and keep trying - I know it's not much fun for you to have to keep trying, but I'm sure you'll cope! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> *PURDY IS COMING HOME :flrt:*
> 
> *The vets just rang and the results show she has grumbling pancreatitis and a pancreatic abscess, no indicators that it is FIP. He says it still could be FIP but without further tests I will never know. I said there was no point as if it was there was no cure, to which he agreed. Shes coming home with a cocktail of drugs for an extended period of time and hes suggested if she goes downhill again I think about euthanasia, which I will do. For the time being I am bringing my very special little girl home, Im so excited *
> *I can pick her up at 6.00, I cant wait:jump:*


That is excellent new - no doubt by now you're home and catching up on Purdy cuddles!

I so hope the medication sorts this out once and for all! Fingers crossed!

Well I had a lovely day, had a mooch around Fenwicks, met Jenny, caught up on all her gossip, had a mooch around John Lewis, M&S and then went up to the hospital to see Heather. She looked a lot better than I expected and there was talk that if the doctor was happy the result of the scan of her heart that they'd just done before I got there, that she could go home tonight!


----------



## Shell195

Had lots of Purdy cuddles after she had eaten some wet food:lol2:
She still looks crap and has a shaved throat and both front legs but she sat and washed herself. Im still concerned about her as she still has abdominal fluid but as the vet pointed out she does have peritonitis due to the abscess. The nurses waved he off after they had all been cuddling her and commented what a flirty, purry girl she was(this is a different set of nurses than the other surgery who also said the same):flrt:Shes not out of the woods yet but at least shes ok for now:2thumb:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

So pleased she's home and you get to have lots of cuddles


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Had lots of Purdy cuddles after she had eaten some wet food:lol2:
> She still looks crap and has a shaved throat and both front legs but she sat and washed herself. Im still concerned about her as she still has abdominal fluid but as the vet pointed out she does have peritonitis due to the abscess. The nurses waved he off after they had all been cuddling her and commented what a flirty, purry girl she was(this is a different set of nurses than the other surgery who also said the same):flrt:Shes not out of the woods yet but at least shes ok for now:2thumb:


Great news Shell!!

I love this video link someone sent me - lol'd more than a few times at this hilarious cat

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...origin=ARS_FACE_BLOG_ADGROUP_PetVid_Maru3_CTG

And one of mine - this is Eve and Daniel cooling Skye down yesterday after an hour in the car in the red hot sun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEVjdd2PHn4


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Ah! That's a shame, but you can't rush a baby! Just gotta relax and keep trying - I know it's not much fun for you to have to keep trying, but I'm sure you'll cope! :lol2:


:lol2: Practice makes perfect, yes?? I'm quite doped up now, so not feeling any pain! :2thumb: Just got home from dinner with the girls from work (except for the drama causing manager... although she was invited).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> :lol2: Practice makes perfect, yes?? I'm quite doped up now, so not feeling any pain! :2thumb: Just got home from dinner with the girls from work (except for the drama causing manager... although she was invited).


 

Trying is the best part:lol2:

Great videos Eileen:2thumb: Skye gets more handsome everytime I see him:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

On Sunday I get to foster Lady and her poorly kittens. Lady developed cat flu when she gave birth and all 5 of her kittens got it aged 5 days:bash: Sadly the tortie girl died and the others arent doing very well tbh. My friends daughter took them home with her as the kittens need topping up as they are to snotty to suckle properly. I couldnt do it due to having Chris home as everything stops when you have baby kittens to care for. Lady is on the mend but Im not sure these babies will survive despite being on medication and top up feeds 

A couple of pics of one of them so you can see how snotty they are 

9 days old


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG, poor little mites!

You'll have a job on your hands with them until they can suckle properly! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor things


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> yup thats the one :lol2:


oh some people just don't know when to quit VL has had his account restricted, he is not allowed to reply to other peoples threads but he is allowed to create them still.

I don't know much about that hun to be honest lol, but either way just let them get on with it, it's what I do, people living in a fantasy world, I think most people on here would open a pet shop if they could it is definately not a simple task.
I looked into it myself at one point and it was more hassle than I thought it would be.

Animal welfare inspectors, vet checks, paying for the licenicing, no profit for probibly 3 years, I would rather just work in a factory to be honest lmao.

or at least ontil I had some money behind me to keep me going when things look down for the business, and the funding to start one up, pfffft good luck getting that too lmao.

oh those poor things.
That is awful  *fingers crossed for the little ones* 
I hope they pull through.


----------



## Shell195

One of the black ones has just died  Im really not looking forward to taking them on Sunday!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> One of the black ones has just died  Im really not looking forward to taking them on Sunday!


 
oh shell I am so sorry, but they are in good hands, 
you are doing your best.


----------



## Shell195

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh shell I am so sorry, but they are in good hands,
> you are doing your best.


 

I havent got them yet, they are with my friends daughter


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh some people just don't know when to quit VL has had his account restricted, he is not allowed to reply to other peoples threads but he is allowed to create them still.
> 
> I don't know much about that hun to be honest lol, but either way just let them get on with it, it's what I do, people living in a fantasy world, I think most people on here would open a pet shop if they could it is definately not a simple task.
> I looked into it myself at one point and it was more hassle than I thought it would be.
> 
> Animal welfare inspectors, vet checks, paying for the licenicing, no profit for probibly 3 years, I would rather just work in a factory to be honest lmao.
> 
> or at least ontil I had some money behind me to keep me going when things look down for the business, and the funding to start one up, pfffft good luck getting that too lmao.
> 
> oh those poor things.
> That is awful  *fingers crossed for the little ones*
> I hope they pull through.


lol whats the point of him being able to make his own threads XD will he be unrestricted, tbh hes funny XD


Shell195 said:


> One of the black ones has just died  Im really not looking forward to taking them on Sunday!


aww no


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> I havent got them yet, they are with my friends daughter


ah I missed a couple of posts when I quoted ami, didnt relise how many pages there were and I just caught the last few. 
its a shame.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> lol whats the point of him being able to make his own threads XD will he be unrestricted, tbh hes funny XD


well you tell me lol.
the thing is not many people will reply to his threads, the mods are saying its just a case of a dripping tap at the moment, he has apparantly been banned on every forum he has been on including some USA ones too lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Shell


----------



## feorag

Morning all! So sorry to hear about the black kitten, but at that age it's so hard for them because they haven't the reserves to fight such a bad infection. Poor wee things! :sad:

I'm off to work in a couple of hours, to work in the tea room :devil: I really don't like working in there now, but it's Tim's mother's birthday today and they're having a family party so myself and another volunteer are going in to let him off early so he can join in.

I've just bought £25's worth of food and drink at a lovely little Indian Restaurant in a village about 5 miles from here - for £6! :gasp: 

Linden introduced me to this site where they send you an e-mail almost every day with a special deal to buy. It costs nothing to join and there is no obligation to take up any of the offers. You don't know how many deals there are on each offer - there can be 6 or there can be 10,000 :gasp: it's just a case of when they're gone they're gone. Sometimes there's more than one - like today the other offer for Newcastle is 2 tickets for the grandstand with drink and a £2 betting voucher for Redcar races. On Wednesday I bought 2 two-course meals for £10 at a local pub. I love a bargain me, so I'm loving this site. You can choose any city, so if you're going on holiday you can check out if there are any offers going on in the area you're going to as well!

If anyone is interested in looking at it and maybe joining, can I recommend you, cos I get £6 credit if I recommend someone and they buy a deal?

A couple of new Chris Cohen translations - not a funny as some, but still worth a look at

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OQAN1N5Lj0&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJRxK8PNDF4&NR=1


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all! So sorry to hear about the black kitten, but at that age it's so hard for them because they haven't the reserves to fight such a bad infection. Poor wee things! :sad:
> 
> I'm off to work in a couple of hours, to work in the tea room :devil: I really don't like working in there now, but it's Tim's mother's birthday today and they're having a family party so myself and another volunteer are going in to let him off early so he can join in.
> 
> I've just bought £25's worth of food and drink at a lovely little Indian Restaurant in a village about 5 miles from here - for £6! :gasp:
> 
> Linden introduced me to this site where they send you an e-mail almost every day with a special deal to buy. It costs nothing to join and there is no obligation to take up any of the offers. You don't know how many deals there are on each offer - there can be 6 or there can be 10,000 :gasp: it's just a case of when they're gone they're gone. Sometimes there's more than one - like today the other offer for Newcastle is 2 tickets for the grandstand with drink and a £2 betting voucher for Redcar races. On Wednesday I bought 2 two-course meals for £10 at a local pub. I love a bargain me, so I'm loving this site. You can choose any city, so if you're going on holiday you can check out if there are any offers going on in the area you're going to as well!
> 
> If anyone is interested in looking at it and maybe joining, can I recommend you, cos I get £6 credit if I recommend someone and they buy a deal?
> 
> A couple of new Chris Cohen translations - not a funny as some, but still worth a look at
> 
> YouTube - ‪Cat vs The Camera - The Translation‬‏
> 
> YouTube - ‪Sleepy Gosling - The Translation‬‏


 
You can put me forward for it Eileen 
Purdy slept on my head last night:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, reccommend me, too, Eileen  I'm on a few of those newsletters, so get deals sent to me every day  Kate and I are going to have a fish pedicure for £7.50 each through one of them


----------



## Shell195

Only one kitten left, the vet has put the rest to sleep. The one remaining kitten seems quite strong at the minute but only time will tell


----------



## Amalthea

That's such a shame..... At least they are at peace now and not having to fight for every breath....


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Only one kitten left, the vet has put the rest to sleep. The one remaining kitten seems quite strong at the minute but only time will tell


So sorry to hear that Shell - hopefully the wee one will pull through with your tender care! :2thumb:

I'll recommend you both then if you don't mind! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup, not a problem  Do you need an e-mail address? If so, just drop me a PM


----------



## Shell195

Chris has now gone back to the Isle of Wight, we dropped him at the airport this afternoon


----------



## Amalthea

At least you had a good few days with him


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yup, not a problem  Do you need an e-mail address? If so, just drop me a PM


I should have both your e-mail addies somewhere in my PayPal account, but if you wanna pm me it to save me searching I'd appreciate it?



Shell195 said:


> Chris has now gone back to the Isle of Wight, we dropped him at the airport this afternoon


Ah, bless him - I bet the house is quiet?


----------



## Shell195

Very quiet Eileen 

Purdy still looks awful but managed to eat a decent amount of chicken for her tea. I am starting to question if Im being fair to her 
Im going to go and see my original vet in the morning and get him to look over all the test results and her medication. Depending on how she is depends on whether I take her or just go on my own. Shes spent all day, since eating her breakfast asleep on our bed but I am always conscious of her ever flicking tail


----------



## feorag

It's a tough call Shell! Never forget the Oriental/Siamese penchant for giving out "I'm dying" signals when they're under the weather, which does make it much more difficult to judge whether they've had enough or not??

I wish I had a crystal ball and could tell you what was in her future so you could make the right decision, but sadly I haven't! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's a tough call Shell! Never forget the Oriental/Siamese penchant for giving out "I'm dying" signals when they're under the weather, which does make it much more difficult to judge whether they've had enough or not??
> 
> I wish I had a crystal ball and could tell you what was in her future so you could make the right decision, but sadly I haven't! :sad:


 
Thats what makes it so hard, is this the usual Im dying or is she really suffering:bash: I think while she is eating I will continue with her but if she stops I need to question if Im doing this for her or me


----------



## Amalthea

You know that is always the most difficult decision a loving furkid Mom or Dad has to make, Shell..... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> You know that is always the most difficult decision a loving furkid Mom or Dad has to make, Shell..... {{{hugs}}}


So very true Jen 

Shell, I really hope Purdy bucks up & that you & her can get back to some normality hun xx


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! :gap: Eek I'm first!!!

I'm off to the sanctuary in half an hour for a Jungle Party. The girl who does the parties when Kim's away can't handle the snake and doesn't like doing the maggot game, so that's my job this morning. 

Then I'm back home to get changed and meeting some cat friends for lunch at the local carvery. So a busy, but enjoyable day looms.


----------



## Shell195

Im back from the vets with Purdy. He agreed the treatment was right and if she deteriorates he wants me to let him do an exploratory operation as he insists its something he may be able to mend. He says that the readings only indicate pancreatitis and that it does show she has something leaking but it could be anything not just a pancreatatic abscess. None the wiser really Ive come home with some Nutrigel to give her as it will supply all the vitamins and minerals she needs to sustain her if she doesnt eat enough.


----------



## Esarosa

Shell your main vet really does sound quite wonderful. Our vets is a chain so there are several different vets in the same practice and you just have to see who's on on that day unfortunately. I miss the days of having just the one vet...we had a vet called Thorpe growing up who was wonderful I was gutted when he retired.

Eileen hope you have had a lovely day, may I ask what 'the maggot game' is though?I'm intrigued.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im back from the vets with Purdy. He agreed the treatment was right and if she deteriorates he wants me to let him do an exploratory operation as he insists its something he may be able to mend. He says that the readings only indicate pancreatitis and that it does show she has something leaking but it could be anything not just a pancreatatic abscess. None the wiser really Ive come home with some Nutrigel to give her as it will supply all the vitamins and minerals she needs to sustain her if she doesnt eat enough.


 How do you feel about that Shell? The exploratory I mean? There's definitely something poisoning her system that's for sure, so hopefully he can sort it out, but if he knows you as well as I think he does he wouldn't give you hope if he didn't feel it himself would he?

Katie, the maggot game isn't really a maggot game because we use mealworms, rather than maggots. It's just a jam jar full of mealworms and some coins and the children have to form 2 teams and take turns each to find as many coins as they can in 5 minutes. It's something that we do when we have a jungle party.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> How do you feel about that Shell? The exploratory I mean? There's definitely something poisoning her system that's for sure, so hopefully he can sort it out, but if he knows you as well as I think he does he wouldn't give you hope if he didn't feel it himself would he?
> 
> Katie, the maggot game isn't really a maggot game because we use mealworms, rather than maggots. It's just a jam jar full of mealworms and some coins and the children have to form 2 teams and take turns each to find as many coins as they can in 5 minutes. It's something that we do when we have a jungle party.


 

I always want a pm done if one of my pets dies or is pts with odd symptoms and I would be mortified if they found something they could have fixed, so yes I will be going down that road if need be. I discussed this with him today and he understands that if it comes to this and he finds something that cant be fixed that he wont bring her round. Iain does know the way I think as Ive known him since I was 20 :blush:
I practically interrorgated him today and we were in the surgery for over 30 minutes, he had a huge back up of poorly pets after I left


----------



## feorag

Yes, that's what I'd do and I'd give the instruction find something nasty then don't revive!

I so hope they don't! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I know it's difficult to think about, Shell, but at least you're thinking clearly about it all... But hopefully it won't come to it {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, that's what I'd do and I'd give the instruction find something nasty then don't revive!
> 
> I so hope they don't! :sad:


 
Ive not long come back in, complete with very weak, poorly 11 day old kitten, they took him off the mum this morning when they found an abscess on his face, apparantly she had bitten him on Friday:bash: I dont hold much out for the poor little soul as even with Bisolvin, antibiotics and Karvol steaming he is to snuffly to feed properly 

Today Purdy has eaten half a sachet of fish catfood, cooked chicken and a tin of Schesir so shes not ready for giving up just yet  At the vets she was her usual flirty self, purring and rubbing agaist everything, its very hard to make the vet believe that all she does at home is lie on our bed and look depressed.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

so i got two new babies this week, one was lenny who you may have seen but ill put another pic up if you havent......:flrt:









and this is my other baby :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

The first baby is cute  I hear I'll be meeting both him and Gunther on Tuesday


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so i got two new babies this week, one was lenny who you may have seen but ill put another pic up if you havent......:flrt:
> image
> 
> and this is my other baby :flrt:
> image


 
I love the first baby but not so much the second one:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i love my second baby just as much as the first!!!:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ifieds/702002-siamese-kitten-accessories.html:bash:


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i love my second baby just as much as the first!!!:flrt:


 
I think you need to update your siggy:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> I think you need to update your siggy:whistling2:


already on it shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys.

We were at a dog show in Lancaster today, showing Indy. She came 2nd in her class (smooth-coat Chihuahua junior), & she also won the Best Puppy In Breed. She wasn't placed in Best Puppy In Group though. We were very proud of her.

Lets hope Purdy gets sorted ASAP Shell, the poor girl.


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so i got two new babies this week, one was lenny who you may have seen but ill put another pic up if you havent......:flrt:
> image
> 
> and this is my other baby :flrt:
> image


I agree with the others Cat, the first baby is great, but the second baby isn't my cup of tea :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*SQUEALS* O.....................M.......................G!!!!!!!! I can not WAIT for November!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - ‪Official Trailer of Breaking Dawn (Part 1)‬‏


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ifieds/702002-siamese-kitten-accessories.html:bash:


Absolutely agree with you Shell :bash: Poor bloody kitten is only 9 weeks old! :devil:



Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> We were at a dog show in Lancaster today, showing Indy. She came 2nd in her class (smooth-coat Chihuahua junior), & she also won the Best Puppy In Breed. She wasn't placed in Best Puppy In Group though. We were very proud of her.
> 
> Lets hope Purdy gets sorted ASAP Shell, the poor girl.


Congratulations Colin - that's an excellent result!

Wel done Indy! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> *SQUEALS* O.....................M.......................G!!!!!!!! I can not WAIT for November!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Official Trailer of Breaking Dawn (Part 1)‬‏


You love your Twilight don't you! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Well done Indy:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe just a little bit  Breaking Dawn is my favorite of the books, so I'm extra excited for the last two movies  Don't know how I'm gonna wait a whole year between parts 1 and 2!


----------



## Shell195

Forgot to say that tonight Purdy looks so much happier, she demanded chicken and was sat up bright eyed, she also washed herself then asked to go to bed with Steve:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks ladies :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Maybe just a little bit  Breaking Dawn is my favorite of the books, so I'm extra excited for the last two movies  Don't know how I'm gonna wait a whole year between parts 1 and 2!


 
:lol2: you and your Twilight

I got excited tonight as Asda now sell bags of semi crushed ice


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Forgot to say that tonight Purdy looks so much happier, she demanded chicken and was sat up bright eyed, she also washed herself then asked to go to bed with Steve:flrt:


That sounds very heartening - maybe the anti-biotics are starting to get the infection under control at last? Certainly hope so!



Shell195 said:


> I got excited tonight as Asda now sell bags of semi crushed ice


You need to get a life! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That sounds very heartening - maybe the anti-biotics are starting to get the infection under control at last? Certainly hope so!
> 
> You need to get a life! :lol2:


 
Fingers crossed about Purdy but she has done this before then relapsed 

I am an habitual ice cruncher, I love it:blush:


----------



## feorag

Yes I know, but haven't they given her a different anti-biotic this time, because they have a better idea of where the inflammation actually is?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes I know, but haven't they given her a different anti-biotic this time, because they have a better idea of where the inflammation actually is?


 
Im ever the pessimist:bash:
She is on 2 Stormagyl once a day for 2 weeks and 4 units of Metacam plus she had a Convenia injection too.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im ever the pessimist:bash:
> She is on 2 Stormagyl once a day for 2 weeks and 4 units of Metacam plus she had a Convenia injection too.


Poor lass. I bet she is so pleased to be back home with her family. Orientals/Siamese are just so orientated towards their people aren't they, bless them.

I forgot to say, what with Joe's passing, that our landlord finally got off his arse & repaired the holes in our living room & kitchen ceilings, so now we have a normal looking house again! It only took him 3 months! :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That's good news, Col!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Jen. Hows your glider tattoo coming along? Im going to get a small photo of Joe's head made into a tattoo to go on my arm, with his name underneath. Im going to get quotes from a few places first, & then get saving. I'll never be able to forget him then!


----------



## Amalthea

I've not had any new updates on it yet... Hopefully gonna start it at the end of the month, but it'll take a few sittings before it's finished. I wouldn't go for quotes on something that's realistic, but more for somebody who's good at doing portraits.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I've not had any new updates on it yet... Hopefully gonna start it at the end of the month, but it'll take a few sittings before it's finished. I wouldn't go for quotes on something that's realistic, but more for somebody who's good at doing portraits.....


Ah right. It'll be my first tattoo. I've wanted a tattoo for a while but couldn't decide what I wanted, but now I know.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, realistic tattoos are harder to do, so you really need to look for somebody who's good at doing them. And decide if you'd prefer black and grey or color and then find somebody who's good at doing the color scheme you want AND good at doing portraits. Simple line drawings are one thing, but a tattoo that has to look like a beloved pet needs to be done by a true artist. Even travelling for your right tattooist is something you'd have to look into. I am travelling to see Sean for mine... He's about an hour and a half away and I'll have to go see him at least twice, I think. But it's something that will be with me for the rest of my life. Also, think where you want it. Arms and legs are a good place to get a first tattoo, cuz of the pain issue.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, realistic tattoos are harder to do, so you really need to look for somebody who's good at doing them. And decide if you'd prefer black and grey or color and then find somebody who's good at doing the color scheme you want AND good at doing portraits. Simple line drawings are one thing, but a tattoo that has to look like a beloved pet needs to be done by a true artist. Even travelling for your right tattooist is something you'd have to look into. I am travelling to see Sean for mine... He's about an hour and a half away and I'll have to go see him at least twice, I think. But it's something that will be with me for the rest of my life. Also, think where you want it. Arms and legs are a good place to get a first tattoo, cuz of the pain issue.


Oh yeah, I don't do pain!!! :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Hi all. I know I haven't been on for a few months and that I'm sorry about that but I've been trying to do stuff that involves leaving the house. I haven't got great news and that I just need somewhere to write about it as it's doing my head in now. There isn't any nicer way to put this but Mars died this morning. If you can't remember he is the kitten we kept from my other cats litter. 
I woke this morning at 6am after hearing a few cries from a cat and then screams from people. I went to go to look when mum screamed for me and I rushed downstairs and he was in her arms and was basically choking on internal injuries, I tried everything I learnt in animal first aid but he was just biting down on my fingers so hard and I couldn't help his breathing. We ran to the car and went to the vets when he stopped breathing halfway there and I tried everything, CPR and mouth to mouth but he finally died in my arms. Nothing could be done for him. My perfect little ginger kitten I've always wanted died in my hands and I feel terrible right now. At least I have the comfort of knowing he was with me and safe when he passed. 
From what we have managed to work out is that he'd fell out of an upstairs window - one that I left open and I feel responsible of his death and I know I shouldn't, I just do. I don't know what time but I hope he wasn't out there long. He'd staggered into next doors garden and hid in a bush when next door let their staffies out this morning and one had grabbed him. Luckily he didn't have any wounds but that only of internal injuries which is some what nice that I didn't have to see him covered in blood. I don't know what else to say but I just needed some place to write about it.


----------



## feorag

:sad: Oh Jake - how awful for you. It's incredibly hard to lose a much loved pet, but the awful circumstances in which you've lost your kitten must have been so upsetting and frightening for you.

I honestly can't find the words to say how I feel for you at this moment in time - just that I am so very sorry! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Jake that awful  I dont know what else to say.

((Hugs))

RIP Mars x


----------



## Shell195

Purdy doesnt look as good this morning but came downstairs and ate her breakfast. I hope she will feel better once the daily metacam kicks in.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yeah, I don't do pain!!! :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


It's not THAT bad.... To me, it felt like when you itch a sunburn. And then once the endorphins and adrenaline start pumping, it's alright :2thumb: Just make sure you have something sugary before you go and have a sweet drink with you during, cuz your blood sugar can drop.

Jake, I am so sorry...... What a horrible thing to have to go through  I know it's easier said than done, but you mustn't blame yourself.


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Jake I am so sorry to hear your news as Eileen also said I cant find the right words to say other than I am sorry Huge hugs hun.

It is great to be back home and online again, I ended up in hosp due to the med I was put on still not back to normal but feel alot better than I did and I missed my two little monsters so much even though they are still driving me insane lol.
It is coming up to the time when I have to make the descision on whether I am going to keep them or rehome andI really dont know what to do for the best. I know they will have to go together if I do let them go but right now watching Figaro my special cat play with them I am not sure how he would respond to them not being here. So I am torn completely as Nero also adores them. Descisions, descisions what shall I do?


----------



## ami_j

keep em sam lol why even asking that  and were you having me on ive had no post lol
jakey i text you


----------



## sammy1969

Ok Jai I am confused what post were you expecting lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ok Jai I am confused what post were you expecting lol


you said you sent me chocolate.was this a lie :'( 
be on msn later?


----------



## sammy1969

I did send you a bar of choc hun wouldn't lie about that not sure what happened to it unless it has been eaten by postman lol.
Yeah I should be on msn later hun if i am not asleep lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I did send you a bar of choc hun wouldn't lie about that not sure what happened to it unless it has been eaten by postman lol.
> Yeah I should be on msn later hun if i am not asleep lol


i will tell you what i think of that when i get online i dont want to be banned lol


----------



## sammy1969

Lol wouldn't surprise me to be honest if they have you would be surprised how often it happens especially from temporary staff was watching a documentory on it a couple of weeks back lol.


----------



## ami_j

ive had other stuff go missing and their attitude is appalling had letters dropped and left on the drive before.ugh off to the dentists soon


----------



## _jake_

Hi Jaime, I got your text I'm out of credit so I'm not ignoring you. Thanks for the support! I'll be on msn later if you're on.

Everyone else: Thanks for the messages; its helped me a lot. to be honest I haven't ever had a 'proper' pet so to speak die and its just horrible. My uncle is a great wood worker and he's making a nice cross with his name burned in and he's going to be buried later with all the flowers. He's just so young and small and its just heartbreaking. We've all been crying all day. Next door feels terrible that her dog had him, though we don't blame them at all, he was in their garden and that's the way it works. I can't believe he's gone. I'm never going to have my fat ginger garfield.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Purdy doesnt look as good this morning but came downstairs and ate her breakfast. I hope she will feel better once the daily metacam kicks in.


Hope so Shell!



sammy1969 said:


> Lol wouldn't surprise me to be honest if they have you would be surprised how often it happens especially from temporary staff was watching a documentory on it a couple of weeks back lol.


I sold something to someone on here and they pm'd me to say he'd sent off the cheque. After a couple of weeks I pm'd him to say that I hadn't received the cheque, in case he had actually sent it - which he had.

So he contacted his bank and the cheque had been cashed - in Manchester!! Investigations revealed it had been opened by a postman and he'd banked it!!! :bash:

Jake, never say _never_ you'll get your ginger Garfield one day, I'm sure.


----------



## ami_j

i thought that was the case Jakey dw. yeah i will be on *hug* see you later


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I sold something to someone on here and they pm'd me to say he'd sent off the cheque. After a couple of weeks I pm'd him to say that I hadn't received the cheque, in case he had actually sent it - which he had.
> 
> So he contacted his bank and the cheque had been cashed - in Manchester!! Investigations revealed it had been opened by a postman and he'd banked it!!! :bash:


:gasp: How'd he manage to do that?!?


----------



## RhianB87

I am not sure if it is just my cat that does it but he is getting on in years so we know we might not have much time left with him, but I am sure every time I walk into a room where he is sleeping he holds his breath for a few seconds, which is just enough time for me to start to panic if he is still alive! I am sure its some fun twisted game for him! :bash:

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

My Lou has done that before..... Evil geniuses after extra cuddles, methinks.


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Hope so Shell!
> 
> I sold something to someone on here and they pm'd me to say he'd sent off the cheque. After a couple of weeks I pm'd him to say that I hadn't received the cheque, in case he had actually sent it - which he had.
> 
> So he contacted his bank and the cheque had been cashed - in Manchester!! Investigations revealed it had been opened by a postman and he'd banked it!!! :bash:
> 
> Jake, never say _never_ you'll get your ginger Garfield one day, I'm sure.


I can well believe it Eileen nothing surprises me at all where the post office is concerned anymore. I to have had things go missing in the post and had cheques meant for me cashed by workers and to this day i still dont know how they managed it and i have letters arrive that are opened and when i complained basically got told oh well deal with it.

Oh a quick question do kittens normally eat with their eyes completely closed as i had never noticed any of the others doing it but the two new ones do every feed?


----------



## Amalthea

Cuz my female mantis started calling last night, I put her in the male's house 9after giving her a big meal) this morning... And he's on her! He's not started doing THE job yet, but it's a start


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> :gasp: How'd he manage to do that?!?


I've no idea, I can only assume that maybe he had the same surname as me and opened any letters with that surname in case it held a cheque, which he would then be able to pay into his account???


----------



## Amalthea

Tsk... Very naughty!!!


----------



## feorag

Sitting here PMSL at Skimsa's post on Rosanna latest thread!


----------



## Amalthea

*goes to look*


----------



## Amalthea

*snickers*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sitting here PMSL at Skimsa's post on Rosanna latest thread!


That post made me:lol2:

My poorly 12 day old kitten managed to take 11mls of milk from a bottle at his(I think) 10 oclock feed Im delighted:2thumb: Ive been drip feeding him as he couldnt suckle as he was to weak and snotty, I think hes doubled in size since I got him yesterday as he was really thin and dehydrated


----------



## feorag

It's a good 'un isn't it? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds promising, Shell!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That post made me:lol2:
> 
> My poorly 12 day old kitten managed to take 11mls of milk from a bottle at his(I think) 10 oclock feed Im delighted:2thumb: Ive been drip feeding him as he couldnt suckle as he was to weak and snotty, I think hes doubled in size since I got him yesterday as he was really thin and dehydrated


We cross posted Shell - that's excellent news! :2thumb:

How about Purdy - did she pick up later on in the day?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> We cross posted Shell - that's excellent news! :2thumb:
> 
> How about Purdy - did she pick up later on in the day?


 

She did Eileen but I still cant help but worry about her


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Jake, Im very sorry to hear of that awful incident. RIP Mars


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It's not THAT bad.... To me, it felt like when you itch a sunburn. And then once the endorphins and adrenaline start pumping, it's alright :2thumb: Just make sure you have something sugary before you go and have a sweet drink with you during, cuz your blood sugar can drop.


Ok, thanks for the advice hun. It wont be for a while though, as I need to save up for it.


----------



## Amalthea

Not a problem


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today we spent the day in the garden, pressure washing the floor to get that horrible bloody moss & algae off, planting more bulbs & seeds, putting borders up, & planning to move the shed. It looks all nice & clean now, but a neighbour told us that the weather is supposed to be crap all week, with storms towards the end of the week. Joy!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Shell I'm so pleased that Purdy did pick up, but that wouldn't stop me worrying either tbh! :sad:

I'm meeting my friend Jane this afternoon for a coffee. I haven't seen her since she came back from her winter in Spain at the end of March cos a week after they got back, Dennis had a stroke on the golf course and was in ICU for nearly 3 weeks - couldn't speak, couldn't move! :gasp:

He's making great progress and I spoke to him on the phone for quite a while last week and his speech is great, so finally Jane has time to meet up with me!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hello everyone,

I've been rushed off my feet the last few days between getting the children back to school, my uni assignment and these kittens, but I have been lurking.

Shell I'm glad your poorly kitten is looking better 

The 2 I have are doing well, the little boy is a total porker and packing on the weight, the little girl, small amounts of weight but steady, she's 100g lighter than her brother though. She also has a sticky eye, so been to the vets to get some drops for her. The vet would only sell me the kitten weaning food in the big bag and not small tins, so I went to our local pet shop and got RC Babycat 34, apparently I can soak it in to a paste and start them on that. They now have a litter tray in their crate with them too, so will start teaching them to use it today. I'm just hoping to get them on to small amounts of food soon so I can drop the 4am feed, it's starting to get very difficult to drag myself out of bed!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Ok scrap that "I hope to get them on small amounts of food soon" - I just made a paste up, put a little on my finger, they nearly took my finger off. So put a little on a plate with some of their milk mushed in and they cleared that from the plate... ummm kittens that wean themselves at nearly 4 weeks - cool!


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Ok scrap that "I hope to get them on small amounts of food soon" - I just made a paste up, put a little on my finger, they nearly took my finger off. So put a little on a plate with some of their milk mushed in and they cleared that from the plate... ummm kittens that wean themselves at nearly 4 weeks - cool!


 
Excellent news:2thumb:
Not so good here, the kitten has taken a turn for the worse so I have made an appointment for him to be pts 

Purdy isnt great today either she ate some breakfast but turned her nose up at chicken. Im still wondering if she should be put through an operation that may not even cure her and Im not sure that is the right thing for her so may have to make that awful deision that we all hate. Shes so lethargic today and I had to check she wasnt dead earlier as she was lay flat out. Ive got an appointment in the morning at 9.30 but if I feel she needs to see a vet earlier then I will take her.
I feel quite sick at the minute


----------



## Esarosa

Oh Shell so sorry to hear about Purdy & the kitten


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Oh Shell I really feel for you  I don't know what to say, so sorry


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, you know I know your dilemma, & I too would be questioning whether or not to put her through an op too. Its one of those horrid times you just wish our beloved pets could talk to us & tell us how they are feeling. 

Lolly has hives today! She has been scratching loads. We checked for fleas - none. We have bathed her in EczemaRid shampoo. Now we have just given her 1/8th of an anti-histamine tablet, to see if that helps.


----------



## Shell195

Totally gutted!
I went to feed the dogs at 1.00 like I always do but Ellie my beautiful tripod dog(aged about 10) wouldnt eat hers and was lying down. I went to the vets to have the kitten pts and told Sophie to keep an eye on her and ring me. I made an appointment at 5.00 fo Ellie while I was there then went to the sanctuary, I then had calls from Sophie and Dan to say Ellie wasnt looking good so set off for home to then get another call to say Ellie had vomited then fitted. I got home to a dog that looked uncomfortable and wouldnt even stand so rushed her to the vet as an Emergency, my friend met me there and Sophie and Martin took us. The vet examined Ellie and said her spleen was huge and to make matters worse her cruciate ligament had gone in her remaining leg (probably a while ago but she never showed any symptoms as having 3 legs she walked strangely)
After much discussion I decided to give her sleep and after she had gone and was relaxed the vet let me feel how abnormal her spleen was so hes guessing a tumour that had ruptured and her abdomen was filled with blood. I feel so numb, I really do, this was so unexpected and I may have to go through the same tomorrow

RIP Ellie my gorgeous chatty lady, Im missing you already


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Totally gutted!
> I went to feed the dogs at 1.00 like I always do but Ellie my beautiful tripod dog(aged about 10) wouldnt eat hers and was lying down. I went to the vets to have the kitten pts and told Sophie to keep an eye on her and ring me. I made an appointment at 5.00 fo Ellie while I was their then went to the sanctuary, I then had calls from Sophie and Dan to say Ellie wasnt looking good so set off for home to then get another call to say Ellie had vomited then fitted. I got home to a dog that looked uncomfortable and wouldnt even stand so rushed her to the vet as an Emergency, my friend met me there and Sophie and Martin took us. The vet examined Ellie and said her spleen was huge and to make matters worse her cruciate ligament had gone in her remaining leg (probably a while ago but she never showed any symptoms as having 3 legs she walked strangely)
> After much discussion I decided to give her sleep and afer she had gone and was relaxed the vet let me feel how abnormal her spleen was so hes guessing a tumour that had ruptured and her abdomen was filled with blood. I feel so numb, I really do, this was so unexpected and I may have to go through the same tomorrow
> 
> RIP Ellie my gorgeous chatty lady, Im missing you already
> 
> image


Oh Shell, Im so so sorry! How awful for you, when already going through a lot with Purdy & the kitten! Im gutted for you hun, I really am! Why do sh*t things happen to the nicest people? 

RIP Ellie, sleep well xx


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Oh no Shell, I'm so sorry, I can only echo what Colin's said. You're an amazing lady with a wonderful heart and this sort of stuff shouldn't happen. You're all in my thoughts tonight. Lots of Love x


----------



## Esarosa

Bloody hell Shell I'm so so so sorry, you're going through so much at the moment it just isn't fair  R.i.p Ellie, she was a gorgeous lady.


----------



## marthaMoo

Oh Shell, I am so very sorry ((Hugs)) such a very sad day for you : (


----------



## aliconda

aww so sorry for your loss, i feel bad now, i came into this thread because my little kitten is coming home on friday and i wondered if anyone had any advice :blush:


----------



## feorag

Oh bugger, Shell! What a crap day you've had, I'm so very upset for you and there's still the matter of Purdy to face. Every time I read your updates I feel sick, because I keep thinking the way you are - is it fair on her, but sadly only you can answer that one, as no-one knows her like you do!

I am so very gutted for you - poor Ellie, but it was very quick wasn't it?

RIP Elllie - you were a very lucky girl to end up in the Roderick household! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh bugger, Shell! What a crap day you've had, I'm so very upset for you and there's still the matter of Purdy to face. Every time I read your updates I feel sick, because I keep thinking the way you are - is it fair on her, but sadly only you can answer that one, as no-one knows her like you do!
> 
> I am so very gutted for you - poor Ellie, *but it was very quick wasn't it?*
> 
> *RIP Elllie - you were a very lucky girl to end up in the Roderick household!* :sad:


 
It was very quick Eileen  and thanks for the comment

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/r-i-p/703450-missing-already.html#post8381156


----------



## Amalthea

Jesus, Shell... I am so sorry  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ami_j

what a crappy time shell *hugs*


----------



## ukphd

Oh I'm so sorry Shell - am thinking of you - big hugs xxx


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Shell, how are you feeling today? You will be at the vets now with Purdy and I'm thinking of you both, I so hope the news is good.

I'm off in an hour to pick up Anyday Anne and we're off car booting again, so will be off for most of the day, but if you don't post before I go I'll be worrying about you all day! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Purdy is booked in for tomorrow for an exploratory. I was undecided what to do so asked the vet what he would do if she was his cat, his answer was "Open her up"
He has agreed if he finds some thing nasty he cant cure he wont bring her round and if he finds nothing he wants to take samples as he said there was still hope in that case. Shes quite perky this morning which is a good thing as it stopped me making any rash decision
He asked me about what happened with Ellie yesterday and agreed I had no option, he was really nice about everything and when I voiced my concern of my spiralling vet billl he told me not to worry as he just wanted to mend my poorly cat and to pay when I could.
Im not looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## _jake_

I'm very sorry to hear about your news Shell. 

I still feel numb about him passing and I just wish I closed that window.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Purdy is booked in for tomorrow for an exploratory. I was undecided what to do so asked the vet what he would do if she was his cat, his answer was "Open her up"
> He has agreed if he finds some thing nasty he cant cure he wont bring her round and if he finds nothing he wants to take samples as he said there was still hope in that case. Shes quite perky this morning which is a good thing as it stopped me making any rash decision
> He asked me about what happened with Ellie yesterday and agreed I had no option, he was really nice about everything and when I voiced my concern of my spiralling vet billl he told me not to worry as he just wanted to mend my poorly cat and to pay when I could.
> Im not looking forward to tomorrow


Remind me Shell - how old is Purdy?

I think I would go the same route to be honest, cos he may find something he can fix or he may find nothing and then he's got to think again, but at least if he does find something that isn't 'fixable' then the decision is made, whereas if you didn't do the exploratory then you just wouldn't know for certain what to do.

Don't envy you one bit and know you're gonna have a horrible day tomorrow - I hope this time he rings you as soon as he has some news! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Remind me Shell - how old is Purdy?
> 
> I think I would go the same route to be honest, cos he may find something he can fix or he may find nothing and then he's got to think again, but at least if he does find something that isn't 'fixable' then the decision is made, whereas if you didn't do the exploratory then you just wouldn't know for certain what to do.
> 
> Don't envy you one bit and know you're gonna have a horrible day tomorrow - I hope this time he rings you as soon as he has some news! :bash:


 
I will find her papers but think shes 8/9.
Ive already had the discussion about him ringing me and he says he will during or after her operation.. Im at the sanctuary all day tomorrow so if needs be he can ring me and I am only 5 minutes away. Im really not looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I will find her papers but think shes 8/9.
> Ive already had the discussion about him ringing me and he says he will during or after her operation.. Im at the sanctuary all day tomorrow so if needs be he can ring me and I am only 5 minutes away. Im really not looking forward to tomorrow!


Well definitely at that age I'd be doing the exploratory too!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well definitely at that age I'd be doing the exploratory too!


 

I just hope they find the cause of her problems.
I will look for her papers in a bit for a proper age but we bought her off Pam and Howard @ Thomastar Bengals & Sphynx - Breeders of Bengal Kittens & Sphynx Kittens although they have now moved house and have stopped breeding Siamese and Orientals.


ETA Ive found Purdy`s papers and she was born 7/10/02 which makes her 8 years and 8months.
Ive also found Elmo`s papers and he was bred by Sharon Wood of JacksonTails, Im not sure if you know of her?


----------



## Amalthea

I'm sure she'll be fine, Shell.... Got everything crossed for her and I'll be thinking about you both tomorrow!

It's been a very long day (after a very long day yesterday and will have another tomorrow).... It was catalogue launch today, so I was at my unit organiser's house for 7:45 this morning, then spent the day at catalogue launch in Stoke, got back to Bolton for 5, and then did the worst shop floor move EVER! With only three members of staff (including myself). Gary came to help, though. But I'm fooked......... And tomorrow I'll be hunched over sale ticketing all the new mark downs all day. Meh.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Shell. Lets all think positive thoughts. xx


----------



## Shell195

Thankyou all, I actually feel sick thinking about it


----------



## Amalthea

Try to be calm for Purdy, Shell... She'll be able to sense your nerves. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Invisible kitty activities

Invisible...


Im trying Jen I really am 

Im taking her to bed with me now for well earned snuggles


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Purdy is booked in for tomorrow for an exploratory. I was undecided what to do so asked the vet what he would do if she was his cat, his answer was "Open her up"
> He has agreed if he finds some thing nasty he cant cure he wont bring her round and if he finds nothing he wants to take samples as he said there was still hope in that case. Shes quite perky this morning which is a good thing as it stopped me making any rash decision
> He asked me about what happened with Ellie yesterday and agreed I had no option, he was really nice about everything and when I voiced my concern of my spiralling vet billl he told me not to worry as he just wanted to mend my poorly cat and to pay when I could.
> Im not looking forward to tomorrow


Keeping everything crossed for you and Purdy today - really hope they don't find anything too serious xxxx



Amalthea said:


> It's been a very long day (after a very long day yesterday and will have another tomorrow).... It was catalogue launch today, so I was at my unit organiser's house for 7:45 this morning, then spent the day at catalogue launch in Stoke, got back to Bolton for 5, and then did the worst shop floor move EVER! With only three members of staff (including myself). Gary came to help, though. But I'm fooked......... And tomorrow I'll be hunched over sale ticketing all the new mark downs all day. Meh.


hope your day goes ok - sounds horrendous! 
xx


----------



## Amalthea

I am absolutely knackered this morning........................ Would very happily crawl back in bed.

Good luck, Purdy!!! We're all thinking about you today!


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck today Shell I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## feorag

Echoing everyone else's good thoughts for you today Shell. I'll be thinking about you all day and praying that you get a good result.

I'm meeting my boss, Kim, for coffee at 9:30 in Morpeth, then the dog to walk and Daniel to pick up from school at 11:45, followed by Eve at 3:15, so a busy day looms.

Jen, hope you get through today - don't fall asleep over your boring ticketing job! :lol:


----------



## Esarosa

Just about to set off to work. 

Ended up rushing madam to the vets this morning as I found a lump I thought could be a hernia on her abdomen..vets said it's an umbillical hernia, that it's relatively common, and if it doesn't go back by itself they will operate at the same time as she is spayed. He's said if she shows discomfort/pain, gets sickly or the area is hard to pop her back but other than that he'll check her over when she goes for her vaccination on the 23rd...

Are they really quite common? I'm a nervous wreck but don't know if I'm overexagerating...Will as usual thinks I am but some advice from people who know would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## feorag

Yes, Katie they are relatively common and most are congenital, although they can be inherited, which is why cats that throw kittens with this problem shouldn't be bred from.

A very small one should pose no problem and as your vet has said it can be fixed during a routine spay operation. Imao it's better to get it fixed, because although the 'protrusion' is normally only fat, if the hole isn't sealed then something worse _could_ protrude through and cause an emergency


----------



## ukphd

Esarosa said:


> Just about to set off to work.
> 
> Ended up rushing madam to the vets this morning as I found a lump I thought could be a hernia on her abdomen..vets said it's an umbillical hernia, that it's relatively common, and if it doesn't go back by itself they will operate at the same time as she is spayed. He's said if she shows discomfort/pain, gets sickly or the area is hard to pop her back but other than that he'll check her over when she goes for her vaccination on the 23rd...
> 
> Are they really quite common? I'm a nervous wreck but don't know if I'm overexagerating...Will as usual thinks I am but some advice from people who know would be greatly appreciated.





feorag said:


> Yes, Katie they are relatively common and most are congenital, although they can be inherited, which is why cats that throw kittens with this problem shouldn't be bred from.
> 
> A very small one should pose no problem and as your vet has said it can be fixed during a routine spay operation. Imao it's better to get it fixed, because although the 'protrusion' is normally only fat, if the hole isn't sealed then something worse _could_ protrude through and cause an emergency


My cat George had one - it was operated on. I put photos up afterwards - I'll try to find the thread and post a link to it.


Found the thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/594025-cat-belly-button.html


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

i want a cat  i miss my kitty


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Yes, Katie they are relatively common and most are congenital, although they can be inherited, which is why cats that throw kittens with this problem shouldn't be bred from.
> 
> A very small one should pose no problem and as your vet has said it can be fixed during a routine spay operation. Imao it's better to get it fixed, because although the 'protrusion' is normally only fat, if the hole isn't sealed then something worse _could_ protrude through and cause an emergency


Oh it'll definitely be getting removed. I'm a nervous wreck now I'm going to be checking the bloody thing constantly. I'd like it sorted now but he said whilst it's like that it's better for her to just leave it till she gets spayed, rather than unecessarily putting her under general to fix it :? if at some point it goes hard or starts to cause pain then he'll do it sooner.

Should I inform her 'breeder' do you think Eileen?



ukphd said:


> My cat George had one - it was operated on. I put photos up afterwards - I'll try to find the thread and post a link to it.
> 
> 
> Found the thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/594025-cat-belly-button.html


Thanks for the link I'll go have a read now.

Has anybody heard from Shell been thinking of her all day. I do so hope it's encouraging news. She's well overdue some.


----------



## feorag

It wouldn't hurt to point out that she has this and it could very well be genetic therefore she shouldn't really breed from the queen again!

I've been checking in for Shell all afternoon since I got to Roz's, but no news yet! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Ive not been about, I stayed at the sanctuary so I was near the vets.
The vet rang me while Purdy was on the table, not good news Im afraid she had 2 cancerous stomach tumours, a large one at the bottom ofher stomach and a small one near her diaphram. He said they looked the aggressive kind and although he could remove them they would grow elsewhere. I requested that she wasnt woken up.
RIP Purdy Im heartbroken that you have left me, my gorgeous lilac teddybear.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh Shell  I'm so very sorry. R.i.p purdy


----------



## Shell195

Thanks Katie, Im still feeling very sad at the minute but Im so glad she is now at peace as she really must have been suffering, no wonder her appetite was poor. The fluid in her stomach was seeping from the largest tumour and the vet agreed with my decision not to wake her up.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Shell  I am so sorry  You've been on my thoughts all day. {{{hugs}}} RIP little lady


----------



## feorag

Oh, bloody hell, Shell. I am sooo upset for you.

As I've said before we love all our pets, but there always will be 'special' ones that somehow just get inside your heart, mainly because they are the ones that choose us! And your Purdy like my Sorcha and Luna was like that.

Poor, poor girl, but you did the right thing in just making sure that what had to be done was necessary and you can be comforted in knowing that you really had no choice in the matter, for her sake!

Huge giant hugs for you! :grouphug:

RIP Purdy - you were a very special girl and you're now at peace.


----------



## Shell195

Thanks for your kind words. I know I did the right thing and this morning I gave her plenty of extra cuddles and fuss as I knew this may happen.
Im having trouble writing words at the minute


----------



## feorag

Doesn't surprise me at all! You'll be worse when you go to bed! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Doesn't surprise me at all! You'll be worse when you go to bed! :sad:


I know, its bad enough now as she always lay on me whenever I was on the laptop 
Dennis has been extra cuddly tonight, he knows something is wrong with me


----------



## ami_j

Oh Shell, im so sorry


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sorry Ive not been about, I stayed at the sanctuary so I was near the vets.
> The vet rang me while Purdy was on the table, not good news Im afraid she had 2 cancerous stomach tumours, a large one at the bottom ofher stomach and a small one near her diaphram. He said they looked the aggressive kind and although he could remove them they would grow elsewhere. I requested that she wasnt woken up.
> RIP Purdy Im heartbroken that you have left me, my gorgeous lilac teddybear.


Oh hun, Im so so sorry! You must be in limbo at the moment, with such an awful couple of events happening. You know we are all here for you & we arll send our love. RIP Purdy, you mummy will miss you very much! xx


----------



## Amalthea

Dennis knows his Mommy needs some extra love tonight.


----------



## Shell195

Dennis is a real Mummy`s boy but while Purdy has been unwell she wouldnt let him come near her while she was with me so hes been pushed out a bit  Harley on the other hand is a Daddy`s boy and adores Steve. While Purdy was at the vets for a week Elmo took to lying next to me in bed so I hope he will do again then it wont seem so empty, hes a Mummy`s boy too. I think now I realise just how ill Purdy was as she became quite bad tempered with the cats she used to sleep with.


----------



## Amalthea

Then you've done the right thing for her... She's not hurting any more.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I hope you sleep well tonight Shell, as I've no doubt that it will hit you hard when you go to bed & feel Purdy's absence. xx


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Then you've done the right thing for her... She's not hurting any more.


 
I know What realy hurts though is I will no longer sleep with my face buried in her sweet smelling fur or have her back feet in my hand or on my arm while we sleep, she really was a special little girl


----------



## feorag

Do you know that's exactly how I used to sleep with Pasht, then Sorcha and finally Luna - always in the same position. I've had no-one who wants to be there since I lost Luna, although Harry took their place, he didn't have a need for me to cup his feet. :sad:

Now I don't even have that and I still miss it!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Do you know that's exactly how I used to sleep with Pasht, then Sorcha and finally Luna - always in the same position. I've had no-one who wants to be there since I lost Luna, although Harry took their place, he didn't have a need for me to cup his feet. :sad:
> 
> Now I don't even have that and I still miss it!


 
She is the only cat Ive ever had that liked to sleep like that.
Elmo sometimes sleeps along side me and Dennis likes to sleep with all 4 feet on my stomach, Harley gets in Steves side, TomTom sleeps on the wardrobe and Bailey in the dog bed


----------



## YogiBear2

Has anyone got a Alaskan Klee Kai?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I'm so so sorry for your loss Shell 

Sleep Tight Purdy xxx

PS - Carl sends his love too


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> I'm so so sorry for your loss Shell
> 
> Sleep Tight Purdy xxx
> 
> PS - Carl sends his love too


 
Thanks, I feel very numb today.

How are your kittens doing?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

They're doing well thank you. Constantly filthy going through the weaning thing, they will eat the RC Babycat 34 if it's soaked in milk, won't touch water at all at the moment. Day feeds every 3.5-4hrs, last feed at midnight and first feed of the day at 6 - so getting 6 hours solid kip again! Bliss! They are peeing in the litter tray as well which is fab! Very intelligent little kittens these ones. They weigh 326g and 416g respectively. I'll put some more photos of them on my Picasa in a mo.

I remember that horrible numb feeling and I am so gutted for you, I know words don't make it better but you really will be in my thoughts all day. You've been so helpful and kind to me, it's not fair these things happen to such lovely people.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5616521522933769906

https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5616521646023121010

https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5616521778260489410

The last one makes me laugh!


----------



## Amalthea

Beautiful kittens!!! 

How are you doing today, Shell?


----------



## punky_jen

Sorry to hear your sad news Shell  hugs xx


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5616521522933769906
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5616521646023121010
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5616521778260489410
> 
> The last one makes me laugh!


 

They look great:flrt:



Amalthea said:


> Beautiful kittens!!!
> 
> How are you doing today, Shell?


 
Very numb  I had a crap nights sleep, the main reason being that Dennis decided to produce a sloppy poo then trod in it and all over my pillow He seems ok in himself and hasnt been since.



punky_jen said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news Shell  hugs xx


Thanks!


----------



## Shell195

Im all on my own today as Steve and Soph are both at work, Ive been cleaning as it keeps me busy.


----------



## Amalthea

Good idea. Just stay busy {{{hugs}}} You know where we are if you need us


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Good idea. Just stay busy {{{hugs}}}* You know where we are if you need us*


 
I certainly do Jen, its my friends on here that keep me going


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Sorry to hear you had a bad night Shell, but I kind of expected it - not that you'd end up covered in sh*t, though! :roll: 

Maybe Dennis thought you needed a distraction?

Great photos Jenni, glad they are getting easier - it's such a relief isn't it when you don't have to do those night feeds!


----------



## Shell195

I wasnt ready to change our bed yet as my pillow has a Purdy smell but naughty Dennis has changed that for me.
I really need to continue hoovering as Ive not done upstairs yet but Im bored and now its raining heavily so I cant even hang our bedding on the line to dry :bash:


Ive just noticed that Dolly is growing long fur on her head, its very punkish lol


----------



## Amalthea

Just looking up what I need to apply for a new passport (mine runs out in Sept).... Seems pretty straightforward (which I am very surprised about) and only costing $110! That's cheaper than applying for a British passport in the UK! So I called the Home Office (I truly hate that place) to see what I had to do about my visa (since it's in my current passport). And I need to fill in form "NTL"... Right ok.... Asked what fees this includes.... Now keep in mind, my visa is just a sticker they print out and stick in my passport (and I'm sure they have it on record). Difficult job, yes? More difficult than making a whole new passport? Well, the bloody fee would suggest that!!! £216!!!!! I snorted (oops) and said what if I'd just rather carry around my old passport... the woman said "well, we do suggest you have the visa transferred (oh, I bet you do), but if you choose to carry around your old passport every time you travel, that's your choice". Well, yes! I told her that I have only JUST paid a ridiculous amount of money last year for my visa and I'm not willing to do it again (especially since I'll have to do it if/when I apply for citizenship).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just looking up what I need to apply for a new passport (mine runs out in Sept).... Seems pretty straightforward (which I am very surprised about) and only costing $110! That's cheaper than applying for a British passport in the UK! So I called the Home Office (I truly hate that place) to see what I had to do about my visa (since it's in my current passport). And I need to fill in form "NTL"... Right ok.... Asked what fees this includes.... Now keep in mind, my visa is just a sticker they print out and stick in my passport (and I'm sure they have it on record). Difficult job, yes? More difficult than making a whole new passport? Well, the bloody fee would suggest that!!! £216!!!!! I snorted (oops) and said what if I'd just rather carry around my old passport... the woman said "well, we do suggest you have the visa transferred (oh, I bet you do), but if you choose to carry around your old passport every time you travel, that's your choice". Well, yes! I told her that I have only JUST paid a ridiculous amount of money last year for my visa and I'm not willing to do it again (especially since I'll have to do it if/when I apply for citizenship).


 

That is totally ridiculous, no wonder you snorted!

Weve just had a huge flash of lightening follwed by an almighty crash of thunder that shook the house, just the one which is very bizarre.


----------



## Amalthea

I know, right?!? A freaking sticker is costing more than three times the price of the whole passport!!!

Oooh!! I hope it heads this way!!


----------



## feorag

No rain or anything looking like rain yet, so it's still over the west coast I think.

Jen, I'm not suprised you snorted either - I wouldn't pay that either! How difficult do the passport office think it is to carry 2 passports! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

The only thing that I'm worried about is the names will be different in my passports... But "Egan" is on my visa in my current passport, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## feorag

I would have thought that as long as your maiden name is on your current passport, then it shouldn't make any difference. Can you ask them that or would you rather not go back onto them again?


----------



## Amalthea

My current passport is in my maiden name..... My new one will be in my married name. But my visa has both on it. Also, I look a hell of a lot different now than I did when I got my current one ( I was 18 ).


----------



## Shell195

Steve took this himself the other day. Mindy, Josh(16 years), Dolly and Oscar the cat who is 16 too, all crammed on his knee. I think Oscar needs a brush as he doesnt bother as much these days.










Kye wearing his poodle scarf, hes such a lovely dog


----------



## feorag

:lol:ing at the poodle scarf!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol:ing at the poodle scarf!


Shes a very tatty poodle at the minute and needs clipping!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry to hear of your bad night Shell. I think Dennis should be sent over to us in Preston for his behaviour! :whistling2:

We are at a dog show in Huddersfield tomorrow, so an early start for us & Indy. She's entered into 2 classes (any variety not seperatley classified toy puppy, & any variety minor puppy bitch), but there isn't a class for smooth-coat Chihuahuas.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry to hear of your bad night Shell. I think Dennis should be sent over to us in Preston for his behaviour! :whistling2:
> 
> We are at a dog show in Huddersfield tomorrow, so an early start for us & Indy. She's entered into 2 classes (any variety not seperatley classified toy puppy, & any variety minor puppy bitch), but there isn't a class for smooth-coat Chihuahuas.


I hope tomight is better, you cant have Dennis hes a mummy`s boy 

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I hope tomight is better, you cant have Dennis hes a mummy`s boy
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow


You big meanie! :devil:


----------



## feorag

Hope you have a good day tomorrow, Colin - I'm face painting at a local school all afternoon!

And now I'm off to bed! Goodnight everyone - well whoever's there! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Hope you have a good day tomorrow, Colin - I'm face painting at a local school all afternoon!
> 
> And now I'm off to bed! Goodnight everyone - well whoever's there! :lol2:


Goodnight hun. Dare you to wriye obcenities on the kid's foreheads when you face -paint. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Goodnight hun. Dare you to wriye obcenities on the kid's foreheads when you face -paint. :lol2:


:lol2: I wish!

I'm also going to the Northern Pride dog show towards the end of July with the Sanctuary and I'll be face painting there. Last year I painted 2 women - made a change from children and drunken men! :lol:


----------



## Shell195

Morning. Thanks for the card Eileen, even though it did make me cry


----------



## Amalthea

Those are great pics, Shell!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning. Thanks for the card Eileen, even though it did make me cry


Oh dear, sorry about that, but you need to cry to come to terms with it all, don't you?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear, sorry about that, but you need to cry to come to terms with it all, don't you?


 
Yes Eileen it helps, I just wish the emptiness would go


----------



## feorag

Sadly, that'll be a while yet, but I'm sure you know that as Purdy won't be the first 'special' one you've lost!

I'm back home now with my black fingernails after an afternoon's face painting!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sadly, that'll be a while yet, but I'm sure you know that as Purdy won't be the first 'special' one you've lost!
> 
> I'm back home now with my black fingernails after an afternoon's face painting!


 

Sadly thats true!

Did you have a good day?


----------



## feorag

Not bad - not as good as last year cos my friend Tracy rang me at 11:20 just before I left home to say that unbeknown to her, one of the teachers had asked if they could face paint and had been told yes! So there were two of us!

Still I managed to cover the £70 for my public liability insurance and had £10 left over, but that's only because Tracy wouldn't take the usual £10 rental for the stall, because she felt so bad about it all.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Not bad - not as good as last year cos my friend Tracy rang me at 11:20 just before I left home to say that unbeknown to her, one of the teachers had asked if they could face paint and had been told yes! So there were two of us!
> 
> Still I managed to cover the £70 for my public liability insurance and had £10 left over, but that's only because Tracy wouldn't take the usual £10 rental for the stall, because she felt so bad about it all.


 
Thats a lot of effort for £10 profit, its a good job Tracy let you off with the stall rental :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I agree... A lot of effort for £10.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys. We were at Honley dog show, near Huddersfield, all day today, from 8:4 til after 6pm! Almost all the classes were being judged by the one judge, so it took ages for him to get through the classes. Indy did well, with a 3rd in AVNSC Toy Puppy & a 3rd in Any Variety Minor Puppy Bitch.

Plus, we met a lovely lady who had some great smooth-coat Chihuahuas with her. She wasn't showing, but just came along with the dogs for a day out, as she only lives in Huddersfield. We spent a long time talking with her, & we have decided that we are going to use her gorgeous chubby little American import black & tan male as stud for Lolly's next season (August/September). :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys. We were at Honley dog show, near Huddersfield, all day today, from 8:4 til after 6pm! Almost all the classes were being judged by the one judge, so it took ages for him to get through the classes. Indy did well, with a 3rd in AVNSC Toy Puppy & a 3rd in Any Variety Minor Puppy Bitch.
> 
> Plus, we met a lovely lady who had some great smooth-coat Chihuahuas with her. She wasn't showing, but just came along with the dogs for a day out, as she only lives in Huddersfield. We spent a long time talking with her, & we have decided that we are going to use her gorgeous chubby little American import black & tan male as stud for Lolly's next season (August/September). :2thumb:


 
Well done Indy. Her new boyfriend sounds gorgeous


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Well done Indy. Her new boyfriend sounds gorgeous


Not Indy's new boyfriend hun, Lolly's new boyfriend :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Not Indy's new boyfriend hun, Lolly's new boyfriend :lol2:


 
Oooops thats who I meant:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

i wish dexter would stop farting...its really vile..his poo smells reallly bad too...i know poo smells but this is hideously bad


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i wish dexter would stop farting...its really vile..his poo smells reallly bad too...i know poo smells but this is hideously bad


 
What are you feeding him?


----------



## feorag

Maybe it's his food that is creating the smell. I mean all poo smells, can't get away from that, but some foods create smellier poos than others!!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What are you feeding him?


gusto puppy+ junior


feorag said:


> Maybe it's his food that is creating the smell. I mean all poo smells, can't get away from that, but some foods create smellier poos than others!!


haha yeah im used to smell but occasionally he will go downstairs (naughty pup) and i can smell it upstairs its reallly rank


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> gusto puppy+ junior
> 
> haha yeah im used to smell but occasionally he will go downstairs (naughty pup) and i can smell it upstairs its reallly rank


 
I think it could be his food:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I forgot I hadn't shown you guys my hair!! It was supposed to be purple and black, but the blue from the blue black ran while rinsing it out, so it ended up being black and sort of a two toned indigo  Happy mistake *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I forgot I hadn't shown you guys my hair!! It was supposed to be purple and black, but the blue from the blue black ran while rinsing it out, so it ended up being black and sort of a two toned indigo  Happy mistake *lol*
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
It really suits you:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx  It's cuz of my super dark brows and lashes.... I can get away with black hair pretty easily without being washed out too much


----------



## Shell195

How are the mantids doing?


----------



## Amalthea

Mr Bug got back on her today, but I've still not seen him do what he's supposed to. So, I've fed them today to try and make sure she doesn't eat him *lol* They've both had a few locusts and are looking full again (they were starting to look "empty" so really needed to eat). Not sure if he's done what he needs to do, but Mrs Bug hasn't laid an ooth yet. *shrugs*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Mr Bug got back on her today, but I've still not seen him do what he's supposed to. So, I've fed them today to try and make sure she doesn't eat him *lol* They've both had a few locusts and are looking full again (they were starting to look "empty" so really needed to eat). Not sure if he's done what he needs to do, but Mrs Bug hasn't laid an ooth yet. *shrugs*


 
Keep me updated please, I find it fascinating:2thumb:

I see Meg Rocks has made a new thread:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, after telling you she hasn't laid an ooth, I wake up to an ooth today!  Will get a pic later  Who knows if it's fertile or not, but it's a step in the right direction


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, after telling you she hasn't laid an ooth, I wake up to an ooth today!  Will get a pic later  Who knows if it's fertile or not, but it's a step in the right direction


 
Cool:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh!!  I hope it's fertile! Will set up an incubator for it today


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

Evening everyone - I've been out since 7:30 this morning - cultural shock that!!!

It was the big fair day in Morpeth and the Sanctuary had a stall, but our car entry pass was for 8:00, so we had to be there for 8:00 to unload the car and set up!

The fair actually didn't start til 10:00 and from about 11:00 until 4:00, apart from three-quarters of an hour break, my *rse has been stuck on a chair face painting!! So I'm a bit cream crackered and my hips and back are screaming! :roll:



Amalthea said:


> Well, after telling you she hasn't laid an ooth, I wake up to an ooth today!  Will get a pic later  Who knows if it's fertile or not, but it's a step in the right direction


That's a bit exciting - it looks well weird - is that a single egg, or a load in an egg case??? As you can gather I know nothing about mantids.

Like your hair by the way, Jen, lush colour!!


----------



## Amalthea

That is loads of eggs in one case  Like I said, I don't know if it's fertile, but there's a member on here who says it's a very big ooth for ghosties, so it very well may be fertile  There can be anything up to 50+ in one ooth, but about a dozen is average.

And thanx!!  Completely accidental, but I think it was a pretty good accident *lol*

Did you make a bit more than the other day today??


----------



## feorag

Not sure if I made more - might have done, but this wasn't for me, so no advantage really. When I got up this morning my right upper arm and shoulder (which is my 'bad arm') were aching so much from yesterday, so what it'll be like tomorrow, Lord only knows. It's aching like mad now so think I'll have to hit the anti-inflammatories! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely!! Maybe a hot bath/shower?


----------



## feorag

It'll be a hot bath later tonight - hopefully will help me to get to sleep too! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Good plan!!


----------



## Shell195

Im not long back from the sanctuary.
We called out emergency vet today to pts a wild ratty we found dragging his back legs, he was a beautiful lad and althought the aviaries aetc are baited and we have lots of loose cats we do rescue any that need help or have them pts if needed.

We also lost our female shelduck, shes just vanished which is very worrying as she only has one wing so cant fly at all, still not found our missing peacock either:bash:

Wow Eileen you have been busy.
Jen that ooth looks like a hawskhead moth caterpillar, fascinating


----------



## Amalthea

Poor ratlet 

Could a fox be taking your birds?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Poor ratlet
> 
> Could a fox be taking your birds?


 
The peacock jumped the 6ft fence and did a runner, again. The duck kept squeezing underneath the fence and going in one of the paddocks but she as there at 11 and gone by 12 with no sign. She was in with a male and we are hoping shes just nest sitting and hasnt gone forever 
Its very foxy territory as it backs onto the nature reserve as you know but with all the dogs close by they tend not to come in during the day and everything is locked away at dusk.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, hopefully she's just gone broody!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I hope the Shelduck turns up soon Shell. Like you say, she could just have decided to set up a nest somewhere. Was it a peacock or peahen thats gone AWOL?

Today we emailed the lady with the black & tan stud Chi Lolly & Indy's pedigrees, & she emailed us her boy's. He has a lot of American champions on his side. The lady said our dogs have some good dogs in their lines, & a 4 month old sable puppy that she recently bought comes from Lolly's great grandad.


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear about the little wild ratty and your Shelduck, Shell - I hope it turns up too!

Colin are you getting excited about another litter from Lolly, once she's ready again???


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear about the little wild ratty and your Shelduck, Shell - I hope it turns up too!
> 
> Colin are you getting excited about another litter from Lolly, once she's ready again???


Oh yes Eileen! If we get a nice bitch pup, ideally black & tan, we will be keeping it. Plus we have a friend who is having a bitch pup from us too.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes Eileen! If we get a nice bitch pup, ideally black & tan, we will be keeping it. Plus we have a friend who is having a bitch pup from us too.


from what i remember about black and tan its pretty dominant so you should be lucky  


im injured  got two holes in my foot thanks to a plug left on the garage floor :censor:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> from what i remember about black and tan its pretty dominant so you should be lucky
> 
> 
> im injured  got two holes in my foot thanks to a plug left on the garage floor :censor:


Well this black & tan stud dog also carries blue, & his grandad is a true blue. So we could have some interesting coloured pups this time.


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds painful, Jai! 

Exciting, Col!!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well this black & tan stud dog also carries blue, & his grandad is a true blue. So we could have some interesting coloured pups this time.


doesnt lolly carry blue too? blue tan would be cute lol 


Amalthea said:


> Sounds painful, Jai!
> 
> Exciting, Col!!!


very


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> doesnt lolly carry blue too? blue tan would be cute lol
> 
> very


Lolly carries a degree of blue, as her mum is blue fawn, & daughter Indy is blue fawn. But a true blue is stunning, so we could get shades of blue as well as black & tans.


----------



## Shell195

Col, it was a peacock, we had 2 males but one kept escaping and weve always got him back before but this time hes vanished. The trouble is the nature reserve backs onto the paddock so its like looking for a needle on a haystack:bash: Its hard to hear him call as the neighbour also has a couple and the man up the road breeds them so we always hear honking and meowing.

The new planned litter sounds wonderful:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col, it was a peacock, we had 2 males but one kept escaping and weve always got him back before but this time hes vanished. The trouble is the nature reserve backs onto the paddock so its like looking for a needle on a haystack:bash: Its hard to hear him call as the neighbour also has a couple and the man up the road breeds them so we always hear honking and meowing.
> 
> The new planned litter sounds wonderful:flrt:


Aww shame. We had peafowl at the zoo-farm I worked at in Blackburn, & one of the peahens was always buggaring off to the farm down the lane. We often had to drive down to retrieve her.

Im really looking forward to the next breeding.


----------



## tomwilson

morning guys just got back from downlaod festival and thought i'd make a post, been sleepng in a field for 4 days. it was really good

collin the new litter sounds good, will be following the progress as always.

anyway my bed is a calling so i must be off now night night


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I ache today, strangely enough there's an area on my outer thigh that hurts to touch, I think it's where my legs have been pressing against the outside bars of the chair cos of having to have the children right in front of me! :roll:


Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes Eileen! If we get a nice bitch pup, ideally black & tan, we will be keeping it. Plus we have a friend who is having a bitch pup from us too.


Sorry I've forgotten the name of the stud you used to get Indy, but is this boy smaller than him?



ami_j said:


> im injured  got two holes in my foot thanks to a plug left on the garage floor :censor:


Oh dear - sounds painful! :sad:



tomwilson said:


> morning guys just got back from downlaod festival and thought i'd make a post, been sleepng in a field for 4 days. it was really good
> 
> collin the new litter sounds good, will be following the progress as always.
> 
> anyway my bed is a calling so i must be off now night night


Tom! Where's you bin??? You realise that you are now in danger of becoming a transient!!! :gasp:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Morning everyone,

Can I have a quick bit of reassurance if possible. The kittens are now 4 weeks old and have been introducing solid food for the last week and now water as of yesterday, but still bottles of milk every 4 hours. Since yesterday afternoon, the little female has been refusing a bottle, when I put the teat in her mouth she chomps and laps at it. The little boy is fine. I just tried to feed them now and she did the same thing, I got maybe 5mls into her. I put her back in the cage and she went straight for the food and water. Could she just have lost the ability to suckle and is preferring to help herself. She's currently beating her brother up in the litter tray, so I'm not overly concerned. I just don't like not knowing how much fluid she is taking!


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Can I have a quick bit of reassurance if possible. The kittens are now 4 weeks old and have been introducing solid food for the last week and now water as of yesterday, but still bottles of milk every 4 hours. Since yesterday afternoon, the little female has been refusing a bottle, when I put the teat in her mouth she chomps and laps at it. The little boy is fine. I just tried to feed them now and she did the same thing, I got maybe 5mls into her. I put her back in the cage and she went straight for the food and water. Could she just have lost the ability to suckle and is preferring to help herself. She's currently beating her brother up in the litter tray, so I'm not overly concerned. I just don't like not knowing how much fluid she is taking!


 
The minute my kittens start to wean I stop the bottles(the last night feed is last to go) I would put them on 4/5 small kitten meat feeds a day offering them some of their milk in a seperate dish each time. I always leave a bowl of water and a dish of dried kittn kibble down all the time.


----------



## feorag

To be honest if she is lapping and eating herself then I would stop trying to get her to take the bottle and just encourage her to lap, you can always mash milk formula into the meat to ensure she's getting what she needs.

However, I would wait until Shell comes along because although I've weaned many a kitten (and I weaned from 19 days, so by 4 weeks most of mine were fairly well away with the solids) I've never had an orphan (thank God) so the 'milk bar' has always been handy, although I do think that once they get away with their actual 'eating' the milk bar is more of a comfort thing that a meal thing.

Shell has more experience with orphans, so I would be guided by what she says in terms of whether to carry on with the bottle!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> To be honest if she is lapping and eating herself then I would stop trying to get her to take the bottle and just encourage her to lap, you can always mash milk formula into the meat to ensure she's getting what she needs.
> 
> However, I would wait until Shell comes along because although I've weaned many a kitten (and I weaned from 19 days, so by 4 weeks most of mine were fairly well away with the solids) I've never had an orphan (thank God) so the 'milk bar' has always been handy, although I do think that once they get away with their actual 'eating' the milk bar is more of a comfort thing that a meal thing.
> 
> Shell has more experience with orphans, so I would be guided by what she says in terms of whether to carry on with the bottle!


 
Bloody woman crossposting again:lol2:


ETA Im off to the sanctuary for the day speak later x


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! I ache today, strangely enough there's an area on my outer thigh that hurts to touch, I think it's where my legs have been pressing against the outside bars of the chair cos of having to have the children right in front of me! :roll:Sorry I've forgotten the name of the stud you used to get Indy, but is this boy smaller than him?
> 
> Oh dear - sounds painful! :sad:
> 
> Tom! Where's you bin??? You realise that you are now in danger of becoming a transient!!! :gasp:


 sorry eileen we've been down 1 lap top but its been fixed now, also i've been using another forum and i find it hard to split my attention for some reason and the only reason i come on here for now is for you guys to be honest, because you are all awsome


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Brilliant! Thanks for that! I'll make sure they have food, milk and water down at all times then, they're currently having the RC Babycat 34 dried food soaked in their milk, and i've left water down too.

Will give them a bottle before I go to bed then


----------



## Amalthea

Forgot to show you guys this  I had it commissioned for Gary's Birthday, but the artist got too excited and moved it to the front of the queue (she likes doing eyes.... and Diesel sure does have neat eyes). It's on the way now


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Bloody woman crossposting again:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

I've just come back on, scrolled down the page and wondered how your reply ended up above mine!!! 


Amalthea said:


> Forgot to show you guys this  I had it commissioned for Gary's Birthday, but the artist got too excited and moved it to the front of the queue (she likes doing eyes.... and Diesel sure does have neat eyes). It's on the way now
> 
> image


I love that! A previous friend of ours (policeman) is a great animal painter and he always started with the eyes, because he figured that if the eyes weren't right, the portrait wouldn't be right, so he painted the eyes and then the rest around them. His sketch book was full of eyes! :lol2:

This painting of "Miss Moth" (one of Purrdy's kittens) is one of my favourites. It hangs on the wall in my hall and it was painted by a girl who sold on ebay under "chocolate siamese" from a photograph. I think she got her eyes perfectly.


----------



## Amalthea

That's beautiful, Eileen!!! Not sure where I'm gonna hang this painting, though.....


----------



## feorag

Somewhere where it can't be missed by visitors, I'd say!

That painting of Miss Moth hangs between a painting by Caroline of Merlin and another of Leyla, they are full heads, but I think she's brilliant. Heather and James are her own cats and I love the one entitled "young siamese".

She paints from her computer monitor which allows her to zoom in and get the tiniest detail - I gave her permission to use any of my photographs on my website and she chose Merlin, Leyla and Miss Moth and gave me my prints free! :2thumb:

Have a look at these gallery : chocolatesiamese : Beautiful, unique watercolour animal paintings, prints and commissions by Caroline Elizabeth Maxwell

Another animal artist I love is Denise Laurent http://www.deniselaurent.co.uk. She paints in a very different style to Caroline, her colours are much more vibrant. I first found her when i saw a painting of a sleeping tabby on ebay, entitled "Snooze", which reminded me so much of a Somali I bought it.

She does own a Somali called Muffin and her painting of a Somali kitten called "Bright Eyes" (in the Fabulous fluffballs" section) is of Simba, one of Purrdy's kittens, which I'd sent her a photograph in a normal conversational e-mail and she actually painted it and sent it to me to cheer me up, because it was when my life as so very bad a few years ago, which was a lovely thought.

I also bought "Father and daughter" which is a tabby point siamese with a kitten, because although it's a male it reminded me so much of Kosta and Luna that I had to have it, so her 3 paintings hang at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Amalthea

Those are both amazing artists!! The lady that did Diesel's eye is called Jill Casteel. She's on FB, but I'll see if I can find a NON fb webpage for her. Nope.... Can't find her anywhere *lol* So here's a couple examples:


----------



## feorag

Yes, she's good! :2thumb: I like her style too!


----------



## Amalthea

Having paintings of YOUR pets is so special, I think


----------



## Esarosa

Gorgeous paintings. I bet gary will love it jen.

Little miss is doing well I have an awful tickly cough though, and as she always has to be on me she's not getting much rest. She's sleeping around my neck at night, hopefully she'll find a better position before she ends up fully grown or that could become rather uncomfortable .

Oh forgot to say, jen that egg case looks awesome. How long will it be before you know whether it's fertile?How long do they take to hatch?


----------



## Amalthea

Bindi used to sleep right under my chin when she was tiny  I was quite happy when she grew out of that, cuz breathing wasn't easy!!

The ooth SHOULD hatch in 4-6 weeks, but that's just average. Could be shorter and could be longer.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Bindi used to sleep right under my chin when she was tiny  I was quite happy when she grew out of that, cuz breathing wasn't easy!!
> 
> The ooth SHOULD hatch in 4-6 weeks, but that's just average. Could be shorter and could be longer.


Gosh I think the wait would kill me.

Yes breathing is tricky atm lol, I thought coughing fits would dislodge her but she's nothing if not persistent.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's cats for you, Katie! :roll:

Purrdy has a thing about sleeping in the gap between our two pillows when she deigns to join us at bedtimes. The problem is that she's a terrible 'twitcher' - she twitches constantly until she's asleep and her tail is always wafting over my face. The problem is that I have to put this kind of paraffin wax on my eyes every night and the bloody hairs stick to it like mad - it drives me insane! Every night she joins us in bed, I spend the next morning picking tiny fine wispy hairs off my eyelashes! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah..... And as I've stated before, patience is NOT one of my virtues! *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

OH dear that sounds tedious to say the least. We actually tried encouraging her to sleep between the pillows but she has to be either on me our pressed against Will which is dangerous as he is dead to the world when he sleeps and could easily crush her if I allowed her to stay there, she sleeps like him most of the time. I find it rather odd as all my previous cats have napped with the odd deep half an hour here and there.


----------



## feorag

Briagha, my first oriental had to be in front of me with his head on my pillow and me holding his legs. The only problem was that every time I turned over he followed me. One night I woke in the middle of the night and all I could hear with this laboured 'heaving'. I couldn't work out what it was until I realised that I'd turned over to face Barry and Briagha had followed me and then he'd turned onto his back and trapped Briagha underneath him and the noise I could hear was Briagha grunting as he tried to heave his lower half out from a 16 stone dead weight! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Great pictures, I wish I could draw and paint:bash:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Those pictures are lovely. My mum collects cat watercolours, by a lady called Gillian something.... It'll come to me in a bit, think she's based in Norfolk.

My 5 month old premmie kitten Bella has decided she's great at this fostering lark. I just gave her 2 filthy 4 week old kittens (why do they get so messy when they're eating) and got 2 fairly clean and purring ones back  She was also doing some very gentle rough housing with them. I'm very impressed, she's still so young and her mum wasn't the best, so no idea where this maternal streak has come from.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Sorry I've forgotten the name of the stud you used to get Indy, but is this boy smaller than him?


Yes Eileen, this black & tan stud is smaller than Indy's dad (Chip), shorter but with a little more meat on his bones.


----------



## feorag

Wherever it's come from it can only be good for the kittens, at least they ahve an older cat to teach them how to behave.


----------



## Amalthea

Timewarpbunny said:


> Those pictures are lovely. My mum collects cat watercolours, by a lady called Gillian something.... It'll come to me in a bit, think she's based in Norfolk.
> 
> My 5 month old premmie kitten Bella has decided she's great at this fostering lark. I just gave her 2 filthy 4 week old kittens (why do they get so messy when they're eating) and got 2 fairly clean and purring ones back  She was also doing some very gentle rough housing with them. I'm very impressed, she's still so young and her mum wasn't the best, so no idea where this maternal streak has come from.



Awww!!! That's lovely!!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> sorry eileen we've been down 1 lap top but its been fixed now, also i've been using another forum and i find it hard to split my attention for some reason and *the only reason i come on here for now is for you guys to be honest, because you are all awsome*


Naww, aren't you sweet! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, some fantastic animal paintings there girls!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I've remembered the artists name - Gillian Carolan - I'm hoping to inherit my mums collection of her paintings when she finally disappears off to Crete for good and can't take them with her :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Bella is now sleeping on top of the kitten crate... keeping an eye no doubt!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

WOW! Those paintings are awesome:no1:

honestly speechless, I am hopeless at anything like that.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Those pictures are lovely. My mum collects cat watercolours, by a lady called Gillian something.... It'll come to me in a bit, think she's based in Norfolk.
> 
> My 5 month old premmie kitten Bella has decided she's great at this fostering lark. I just gave her 2 filthy 4 week old kittens (why do they get so messy when they're eating) and got 2 fairly clean and purring ones back  She was also doing some very gentle rough housing with them. I'm very impressed, she's still so young and her mum wasn't the best, so no idea where this maternal streak has come from.


 


I hate weaning handreared kittens they get soooo yucky:lol2: Its great you have another kitty to do it for you:flrt:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hehe, i'm very chuffed with her. I almost cracked this afternoon and offered them a bottle, seems wrong not feeding them myself! They are definitely eating and drinking what's in the cage, I just have to ignore those pitiful mews and go in for a cuddle instead of a feed. Crafty little beggars. I am looking forward to a full 6 hours sleep tonight, first time in aaaaaages!


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Hehe, i'm very chuffed with her. I almost cracked this afternoon and offered them a bottle, seems wrong not feeding them myself! They are definitely eating and drinking what's in the cage, I just have to ignore those pitiful mews and go in for a cuddle instead of a feed. Crafty little beggars. I am looking forward to a full 6 hours sleep tonight, first time in aaaaaages!


It only takes a couple of days and they stop asking for the bottle, cruel to be kind :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes Eileen, this black & tan stud is smaller than Indy's dad (Chip), shorter but with a little more meat on his bones.


Well hopefully Lolly might manage the birth better if the boy is smaller.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> WOW! Those paintings are awesome:no1:
> 
> honestly speechless, I am hopeless at anything like that.


I know what you mean - I'd absolutely *love* to be able to paint like that.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well hopefully Lolly might manage the birth better if the boy is smaller.


Yes, we wanted a stud that was a bit bigger than Lolly, with a bit of stockiness, to better our line.


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Naww, aren't you sweet! :flrt:


 who me:devil: lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> who me:devil: lol


No, him over there......


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> No, him over there......


 oh good i thought you where besmurging my bad name there:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> oh good i thought you where besmurging my bad name there:Na_Na_Na_Na:


As if............

:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> As if............
> 
> :whistling2:


 do you want a hug?:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> do you want a hug?:whistling2:


Aye, go on then..........


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye, go on then..........


 :grouphug: there you go its a group hug so anyone else who wants to can join in


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> :grouphug: there you go its a group hug so anyone else who wants to can join in


 
Can I join in too or is it a man thing:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I do love a good group hug!!!

I wish I could pain, too... I can draw if I actually sit down and work at it, but nothing like these!!!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Can I join in too or is it a man thing:lol2:


no its a multi-national, multi-ethnic, uni-sex and all other things non secular hug: victory:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> no its a multi-national, multi-ethnic, uni-sex and all other things non secular hug: victory:


 
That sounds a bit boring:lol2:
Maybe you should invite the whole forum to make it more exciting:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> That sounds a bit boring:lol2:
> Maybe you should invite the whole forum to make it more exciting:whistling2:


 hold on


----------



## tomwilson

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...5-cat-chat-every-one-welcome.html#post8415758

there we go


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hold on


What? You inviting the whole of the forum along too? Don't, some of them stink! 

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> What? You inviting the whole of the forum along too? Don't, some of them stink!
> 
> :lol2:


 've been in a field for 4 days don't think smell comes into it, although i have had a wash now so i'm not one of the smelly ones anymore


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> 've been in a field for 4 days don't think smell comes into it, although i have had a wash now so i'm not one of the smelly ones anymore


:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I am hungry? someone make me food.:flrt:


----------



## Cillah

Sorry for vanishing! We have swapped over our internet and it took awhile to actually be able to come on. I have just been using my iPhone for awhile but it's good to be back on!
Also been going back to work at EB Games.. Which is where I was before and I also managed to get a second job and that starts next week too. So I'm keeping busy and trying to save.. :whistling2:. But I've been spending a bit to be honest!

I had a bad experience at the pet shop today but I guess that isn't going to surprise anyone. I went to get some fruit mix, extra sells and a couple more hermit crabs. Hermits are probably one of the few things I go to a pet shop for as I can't get them elsewhere. So I was there and I asked him if he had a humidity gauge for my tank as they need to be 70%-90% humidity and he asked me blankly why I would bother with that and then when he asked me what I used for substrate and I said playsand to the consistancy of a sand castle.. He told me I should give it another think. As when you go to the beach and dig down the sand is cold.. Uhm. I have like two inches of sand.. Not 100 metres.

Anyway sand is the best option as they need to dig down into it to moult.. The petshop had them on pebbles and they can't moult in that. Then he told me to put them on sawdust in Winter. Sawdust, really? If I didn't have to go there to get extra shells and supplies.. I would never be going there again. They treat the poor crabs like disposible playthings. Anyway here are some pictures of my four. The light one is Ralph. The two big red ones are Frank and Yoko and the small one is Lauren.































I also have a question about my puppy Seb. He loooooves to play and obviously that's a pretty typical puppy behaviour. He's in everything, chews everything, barks at everything. But he's pretty good. He sits, shakes, stays (sometimes) and drops. He plays with our Great Dane Marley pretty roughly though. Mum is concerned and I've looked it up and can't find a definitive answer.
He has really sharp puppy teeth and when they play occasionally he will bite her too hard and she will yelp. He doesn't draw blood or anything but once he has grazed her.. Really small though. He just latched on to her cheek or leg and won't let go. After Marley has yelped though she will go back to play like ten seconds later. We try to stop him doing it but it is hard when Marley starts it too. Will he grow out of this as I don't want him to continue to do this as a big dog? :gasp:










I think that's it.. How have you all been? :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I see the whole forum took your direction and joined into this thread, Tom! :lol2:

Great photos of your hermits Cillah.

I had a very weird dream last night about your pinny gigs, Jen.

I dreamed I was at Oxfam giving them some unwanted clothing and there was loads of it, so the woman was sorting it all out while I was standing there. Then along you came with the 3 pinny gigs and handed them to me (without a carrier) and said you couldn't keep them any more and wanted me to have them! So I'm standing with an armful of gigs while sorting through clothing with the Oxfam woman.

Then (as happens in dreams) I walked around and was in the sanctuary. Peri was very well behaved and sat in my arms, but the other 2 jumped out and ran away and I was having a heck of a job catching them. I gave Peri to a man and his wife to hold while I was running around like a scalded cat trying to catch the other two. One made a bee-line for the sanctuary's gigs and got in with them and then I had to sort them all out and try to find yours! It was a pinny gig nightmare!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: @ Toms thread
Eileen that sounds a very odd dream, maybe your subconscious is telling you that you need to get pinny gigs of your own :whistling2:

Im just about to start another day of cleaning, then Im off to the sanctuary at 3.00pm


----------



## tomwilson

not the most successfull thread in rfuk history i'll addmit. 

collin i'm sorry i only just noticed joe in your sig RIP little man

cilla lovely pictures hermit crabs seem cool. if you remember charlies new cage/tank and the space in the digging area i left open to the glass, well he's made that his bedding area and i get to see him sleep there :flrt: i'll get some pictures for you when i find the camera


----------



## Cillah

tomwilson said:


> not the most successfull thread in rfuk history i'll addmit.
> 
> collin i'm sorry i only just noticed joe in your sig RIP little man
> 
> cilla lovely pictures hermit crabs seem cool. if you remember charlies new cage/tank and the space in the digging area i left open to the glass, well he's made that his bedding area and i get to see him sleep there :flrt: i'll get some pictures for you when i find the camera


Awwh please take photos! I miss him a lot as he is such a character. As soon as he saw anyone he was on the bars to be let out. :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Great dream, Eileen!!! Sounds about right, too HA! Peri'd behave herself (ish) and Tikka and Tery would be off.

I had a weird dream, too.... Was home in my old bedroom and my bed kept moving (I dunno) and there were two little dogs, one was nasty and kept trying to get to the other, who was kept in a zippered bag to protect him. I dunno. Weird.

Cute crabs, Cilla!  As for Seb.... I'd imagine he'll begin to learn. Puppies play rough until they learn they aren't supposed to.


----------



## Shell195

Cillah said:


> Awwh please take photos! I miss him a lot as he is such a character. As soon as he saw anyone he was on the bars to be let out. :flrt:


 
Cilla, I love hermies:flrt: Many years ago we inherited 2 but they never seemed to thrive and we had trouble buying bigger shells so gave them to someone who had others. Lovely critters

I think your adult dog will teach your pup some manners. My Cavalier pup was a cow for swinging off the big dogs faces but is now outgrowing the habit. I just kept telling her NO and then throwing a toy for her so she forgot what she was doing.


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> Cute crabs, Cilla!  As for Seb.... I'd imagine he'll begin to learn. Puppies play rough until they learn they aren't supposed to.


Thank you! I think they are so cute! All of my friends think they are ugly though. I think that's horrible. :bash:
Thanks! I hope so too. Mum is saying he is vicious.. But I am sure he is just playing!



Shell195 said:


> Cilla, I love hermies:flrt: Many years ago we inherited 2 but they never seemed to thrive and we had trouble buying bigger shells so gave them to someone who had others. Lovely critters
> 
> I think your adult dog will teach your pup some manners. My Cavalier pup was a cow for swinging off the big dogs faces but is now outgrowing the habit. I just kept telling her NO and then throwing a toy for her so she forgot what she was doing.


Shells are really expensive and it can be awkward knowing what size to get. They are quite tricky to get the set up correct for. They need a certain humidity and temperature but then after that.. They can live for around 15 years. :gasp:

I'm glad it isn't just my pup! We always tell him no when he does that and give him one of his toys.. It's hard to do that with the older dog as she starts playing again.. Not like if he is just chewing on a shoe and we give him the toy.. He will just chew on that instead .


----------



## Amalthea

He's just being a pup...

Yeah, somebody posted "yuck" on my creepy crawlie critters album on FB. I wasn't impressed. And she's not apologised. Don't like it, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He's just being a pup...
> 
> Yeah, somebody posted "yuck" on my creepy crawlie critters album on FB. I wasn't impressed. And she's not apologised. Don't like it, keep it to yourself.


 
Your bugs arent yuck at all, they are very beautiful and definately fascinating:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, right! I do loves my bugs!!


----------



## Cillah

Amalthea said:


> He's just being a pup...
> 
> Yeah, somebody posted "yuck" on my creepy crawlie critters album on FB. I wasn't impressed. And she's not apologised. Don't like it, keep it to yourself.


I had one of Martin's 'friends' say to me when I was in England "I can't believe you keep rats they are disgusting and worst of all you have hairless ones" I was gobsmacked. How rude can some people be.
The rats were definitely better looking than she was :whistling2:

People should just keep their opinions to themselves. Your bugs are lovely and so interesting!


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly!! You wouldn't go up to their dog and say that it's disgusting, so why is it ok to do so with other pets??


----------



## Timewarpbunny

hehe, I was talking to my mum about the pet paintings on here and told I'd remembered about her Gillian Carolan paintings and how I planned to snaffle them when she finally moves to Crete.

She then told me, when I go up in July to visit, I can pick one to have IF I pass this module of my OU degree :2thumb: I have an ace mum


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww! That's nice of her! 

Diesel's painting arrived this morning  It's lovely!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Awwww! That's nice of her!
> 
> Diesel's painting arrived this morning  It's lovely!!


 

You will always be under his watchul eye now:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Now I just need to find a nice picture frame for it


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen that sounds a very odd dream, maybe your subconscious is telling you that you need to get pinny gigs of your own :whistling2:


:lol2: And I can imagine Barry's face if I told him that!!!



Amalthea said:


> *lol* Great dream, Eileen!!! Sounds about right, too HA! Peri'd behave herself (ish) and Tikka and Tery would be off.
> 
> I had a weird dream, too.... Was home in my old bedroom and my bed kept moving (I dunno) and there were two little dogs, one was nasty and kept trying to get to the other, who was kept in a zippered bag to protect him. I dunno. Weird.


Next to your dream, Jen, my was just about normal! :lol2: 


Timewarpbunny said:


> hehe, I was talking to my mum about the pet paintings on here and told I'd remembered about her Gillian Carolan paintings and how I planned to snaffle them when she finally moves to Crete.
> 
> She then told me, when I go up in July to visit, I can pick one to have IF I pass this module of my OU degree :2thumb: I have an ace mum


Lucky you - let us know when you go which one you choose. Personally I think mums are great - but I could be biased being one myself! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Now I just need to find a nice picture frame for it


I love Wilkinsons for frames. All the frames of the cats in my hall are leather ones from Wilkinsons - they look really good and were very sensibly priced!

Well I admitted defeat on this tooth of mine, which had another sinus tract breaking through this morning the intense pain started up again, so I rang the dentist for an emergency appointment. I'm there on the 28th for a check-up so was trying to hang on until then. So I've been and had it all drilled out and stuffed with cotton wool to drain the abscess ready for a root canal filling - it was the most painless drilling I've ever had, cos the nerve was dead, so I didn't feel a thing. Even when I have an injection it still hurts when the drill gets near the bottom of the tooth.

Then I called in to my old (she's not of course) baby sitter to update her on Elise and Iain and the babies cos she works not far from my dentist. Called in the shops for groceries on the way, then walked the dog and have been talking on the phone to Elise and now it's time to go and cook tea and I've never stopped all day! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Even weirder is the fact I don't normally remember my dreams, so my subconscious must be trying to tell me something.... Do I have any idea what? Nope. Dontcha wish dreams could just make their messages clear. Post it notes would be helpful!!

Sounds like you've had quite the busy day, Eileen!!!


----------



## Esarosa

I dream vividly and all the time Will in comparison doesn't remember any though I'm sure he must have them. Last nights was a dream within a dream within a dream, eventually woke up in the real world so confused. Who needs inception.

My dad is obsessed with trying to analyse dreams, he has lots of books, but he always manages to twist the meanings into whatever he's been trying to tell you...tad infuriating.


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> not the most successfull thread in rfuk history i'll addmit.
> 
> *collin i'm sorry i only just noticed joe in your sig RIP little man*
> 
> cilla lovely pictures hermit crabs seem cool. if you remember charlies new cage/tank and the space in the digging area i left open to the glass, well he's made that his bedding area and i get to see him sleep there :flrt: i'll get some pictures for you when i find the camera


Cheers mate x


----------



## Amalthea

Pretty sure it's just a dream worked up by my screwed up mind *lol* Maybe because it's looking promising that I'm gonna go home in Sept? I dunno.... Not that my old bed is still in my old room (which is now the computer room *lol*).


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today my dad had an 'emergency' hospital appointment as he has blood in his urine. He has been worrying ever since Thursday when he first went to the doctors, even telling my mum what to do with his car if anything happens to him. We hoped for an answer today, but he has to have a scan & a camera down, so we're still no nearer an answer. My dad will be worrying again now, until he knows what the cause is, as we all will.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh dear colin bless him,will be thinking of you with my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Oh dear colin bless him,will be thinking of you with my fingers and toes crossed.


Thanks hun x


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Today my dad had an 'emergency' hospital appointment as he has blood in his urine. He has been worrying ever since Thursday when he first went to the doctors, even telling my mum what to do with his car if anything happens to him. We hoped for an answer today, but he has to have a scan & a camera down, so we're still no nearer an answer. My dad will be worrying again now, until he knows what the cause is, as we all will.


 


Hopefully its something easily fixed :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear about your dad, Colin - hope he's all right!

Jen I remember lots of my dreams, I dream a lot, sometimes I forget them, but most of the time I can remember them.

I've got a full day tomorrow. meeting Anyday Anne in Newcastle at 11:00 cos we're having a "pamper day", facial, make up, cut & blow dry and photoshoot! He He!!

Then I've got an invite to Fenwicks introduction to their summer sale with 50% off lots of their sale stuff and a further 10% off for the evening only, so we're gonna have a mooch around there afterwards! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Big drama in the Welsh household!!! :gasp:

I had just posted my last post and was checking out the section when I heard Cadbury wailing in the hall, now he usually does that if he wants to come into the living room and Skye is 'barring' the door, but Skye wasn't. Then I heard mega scuffling and claws scraping the wood in the hall, which is what I hear when a cat is 'making a dash for it' to pass Skye, but Skye was peacefully asleep in the living room. Then all was revealed when Cadbury walked into the living room with a mouse, which he immediately let go of and which ran under the hoover which was standing next to Barry's chair! :roll:

So we've just spent the last half hour trying to catch the little bugger! We barricaded the hoover in with towels and sat for best part of 15 mins while it peeped out each end of the hoover, then it made a run for it over the towel in front of Barry and across the living room floor and under the settee. Then I saw him peeping out from the rat cage and put one of the large rat tubes against the space at the back, but he ran out the front, under the pouffe across the floor and under Barry's chair. Anyway we chased him back under the rat cage and finally got him to run into the tube, which I'd blocked with the towel and now he's safely ensconced in the rats' carrier until tomorrow when hopefully, if he's OK,I can let him go.

Pretty little critter, so he is! :flrt:

In all my years of cat ownership this is only the 2nd critter any of my cats have caught!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Big drama in the Welsh household!!! :gasp:
> 
> I had just posted my last post and was checking out the section when I heard Cadbury wailing in the hall, now he usually does that if he wants to come into the living room and Skye is 'barring' the door, but Skye wasn't. Then I heard mega scuffling and claws scraping the wood in the all, which is what I hear when a cat is 'making a dash for it' to pass Skye, but Skye was peacefully asleep in the living room. Then all was revealed when Cadbury walked into the living room with a mouse, which he immediately let go of and which ran under the hoover which was standing next to Barry's chair! :roll:
> 
> So we've just spent the last half hour trying to catch the little bugger! We barricaded the hoover in with towels and sat for best part of 15 mins while it peeped out each end of the hoover, then it made a run for it over the towel in front of Barry and across the living room floor and under the settee. Then I saw him peeping out from the rat cage and put one of the large rat tubes against the space at the back, but he ran out the front, under the pouffe across the floor and under Barry's chair. Anyway we chased him back under the rat cage and finally got him to run into the tube, which I'd blocked with the towel and now he's safely ensconced in the rats' carrier until tomorrow when hopefully, if he's OK,I can let him go.
> 
> Pretty little critter, so he is! :flrt:
> 
> In all my years of cat ownership this is only the 2nd critter any of my cats have caught!


 

I know you are desperate for more critters so maybe Cadbury was trying to help out:whistling2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

hehe! Mouse chasing! We had a wonderful mouser called Bubbles, she bought in a live one in the middle of the night once and I have an abiding memory of Carl stark naked running round our large and well lit basement kitchen trying to catch it under a pint glass. He did, he let it go, she bought it back in again the next day but it wasn't so lucky this time (if it was the same mouse). Bet the neighbours got an eyeful that night 

I *think* I've won the battle of wills with the kittens, they're both lapping water and milk from a bowl and are now having their baby food dry - I'm proud of myself for not giving in to those pitiful mews!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I know, when I saw him peeping out from under the hoover at me I said to Barry " Can I keep him as a pet" :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> hehe! Mouse chasing! We had a wonderful mouser called Bubbles, she bought in a live one in the middle of the night once and I have an abiding memory of Carl stark naked running round our large and well lit basement kitchen trying to catch it under a pint glass. He did, he let it go, she bought it back in again the next day but it wasn't so lucky this time (if it was the same mouse). Bet the neighbours got an eyeful that night
> 
> *I *think* I've won the battle of wills with the kittens, they're both lapping water and milk from a bowl and are now having their baby food dry - I'm proud of myself for not giving in to those pitiful mews![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I told you they would soon forget their bottles:lol2: Another job well done, you should be proud of yourself:no1:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Awwww thanks Shell, I am a bit proud, getting more confident with each litter. I'm sure they won't be my last this season though...


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Awwww thanks Shell, I am a bit proud, getting more confident with each litter. *I'm sure they won't be my last this season though*...


 

Im sure they wont, wait until you have 2 litters on the go:whistling2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

no no no no no no no no no! I am within my rights to say no i think..... I couldn't cope with 2 litters! I struggled with 3 kittens! Why can't I have the cute fluffy kittens that come in with their adoring mothers! So much easier!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Ladies. We'll just have to wait til my dad gets his appointment & then hopefully we'll know whats going on. I just know the wait will worry the hell out of my dad.


----------



## Amalthea

What a night, Eileen!!!! *lol*

We had a cage on ebay.. Big double chinchilla (plus two ferplast shelves, giant silent spinner, water bottle, food bowl, and carrier) that we've had for years. It went for a whopping £5.50!!!! The winning bidder asked me earlier in the week how much to deliver it... Said they were only like 15 minutes away, so I said between £5 and £10. Well, they ended up being 19 miles away, so Gary told them £10 (since it was nearly 40 mile round trip). Got there, and there's a young girl... About 10 years old... No shoes, skinny as hell. Looked like an orphan. No parents to be seen. So Gary unlaoded the cage and she gave him money and went inside. Him being him, he just shoved it in his pocket. I asked if she paid him for delivery, so he pulled out the money.... £5! So I had him turn back. I knocked on, asked to speak to her Mom. She said she was in hospital (then had a break) visiting her nan (like she was trying to make me feel sorry for her). So I explained about the money and she tried telling me that it was only 15 miles away and that I told her £5. Erm... No. Anyways.... Got the other £5 off her, but it was all very surreal....... Not entirely sure what happened *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> What a night, Eileen!!!! *lol*
> 
> We had a cage on ebay.. Big double chinchilla (plus two ferplast shelves, giant silent spinner, water bottle, food bowl, and carrier) that we've had for years. It went for a whopping £5.50!!!! The winning bidder asked me earlier in the week how much to deliver it... Said they were only like 15 minutes away, so I said between £5 and £10. Well, they ended up being 19 miles away, so Gary told them £10 (since it was nearly 40 mile round trip). Got there, and there's a young girl... About 10 years old... No shoes, skinny as hell. Looked like an orphan. No parents to be seen. So Gary unlaoded the cage and she gave him money and went inside. Him being him, he just shoved it in his pocket. I asked if she paid him for delivery, so he pulled out the money.... £5! So I had him turn back. I knocked on, asked to speak to her Mom. She said she was in hospital (then had a break) visiting her nan (like she was trying to make me feel sorry for her). So I explained about the money and she tried telling me that it was only 15 miles away and that I told her £5. Erm... No. Anyways.... Got the other £5 off her, but it was all very surreal....... Not entirely sure what happened *lol*


Cheeky sods! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, right!! They got the cage for £5, so deal with it! I'm not gonna feel sorry for you if you send your orphan-esque child to the door! And who in their right mind would leave a child to answer the door to complete strangers without any parents home??? When I was that age, I was told not to answer the door at all if my parents weren't home.


----------



## ami_j

bloody hell jen , they got a bargain..wish id seen it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I know, right!! They got the cage for £5, so deal with it! I'm not gonna feel sorry for you if you send your orphan-esque child to the door! And who in their right mind would leave a child to answer the door to complete strangers without any parents home??? When I was that age, I was told not to answer the door at all if my parents weren't home.


Some people have a real cheek. Like you say, they got the cage dirt cheap anyway! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I expected at least £10 for the cage.... I mean, it has seen better days and needs a bit of elbow grease, but still.... That's why I threw in the extras..... Cheek! I posted the link for it in the classifieds, Jai


----------



## Amalthea

And that's me off to bed... Night, everybody!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> And that's me off to bed... Night, everybody!!


Goodnight hun x


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I expected at least £10 for the cage.... I mean, it has seen better days and needs a bit of elbow grease, but still.... That's why I threw in the extras..... Cheek! I posted the link for it in the classifieds, Jai


damn lol cant believe i missed it...still tbf dunno where i would of put it anyway XD


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> What a night, Eileen!!!! *lol*
> 
> We had a cage on ebay.. Big double chinchilla (plus two ferplast shelves, giant silent spinner, water bottle, food bowl, and carrier) that we've had for years. It went for a whopping £5.50!!!! The winning bidder asked me earlier in the week how much to deliver it... Said they were only like 15 minutes away, so I said between £5 and £10. Well, they ended up being 19 miles away, so Gary told them £10 (since it was nearly 40 mile round trip). Got there, and there's a young girl... About 10 years old... No shoes, skinny as hell. Looked like an orphan. No parents to be seen. So Gary unlaoded the cage and she gave him money and went inside. Him being him, he just shoved it in his pocket. I asked if she paid him for delivery, so he pulled out the money.... £5! So I had him turn back. I knocked on, asked to speak to her Mom. She said she was in hospital (then had a break) visiting her nan (like she was trying to make me feel sorry for her). So I explained about the money and she tried telling me that it was only 15 miles away and that I told her £5. Erm... No. Anyways.... Got the other £5 off her, but it was all very surreal....... Not entirely sure what happened *lol*


 
That is ridiculous and that cage should have gone for so much more:devil:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - dashing off cos got to go and release little woodmouse http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/707199-look-what-cat-dragged.html#post8422400 and walk Skye before I catch the 10:30am bus.

Jen, that was awful! I bet the parents were sitting on their backsides in the house and sent the kid so you'd feel sorry for her and maybe not check the money.

I'd have bought the silent spinner off you for a fiver!!!!


----------



## Cillah

It's hard being a puppy..


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all - dashing off cos got to go and release little woodmouse http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/707199-look-what-cat-dragged.html#post8422400 and walk Skye before I catch the 10:30am bus.
> 
> Jen, that was awful! I bet the parents were sitting on their backsides in the house and sent the kid so you'd feel sorry for her and maybe not check the money.
> 
> I'd have bought the silent spinner off you for a fiver!!!!


 
Im glad the mouse survived:2thumb:
I would have had the silent spinner too:lol2:
Those people didnt deserve to buy that cage so cheap:bash: Ive got a similar cage sat here gathering dust but I keep it in case of squirrels:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly... I thought the wheel and ferplast shelves (which are like gold dust) would bump the price up a bit.... Really, the cage needs work (I mean, I've had rats, mice, possums, and even a sugar glider in it), so that's fine. Was just so freaking cheeky!!!

Glad the little mouse made it, Eileen!!! 

Being a puppy is the toughest job ever, Cilla!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's just told me that he's down in Basingstoke for three days a week for the next few weeks. I :censor: hate being in the house alone overnight, which he knows, and still he "made a face" (it's through blackberry messenger). Yes, I have the dog now, which helps, but that doesn't make me relish my nights alone. Plus, we are trying to make a baby..... Can't really do that if he's not bloody here! His response to that was "it's only two nights a week" :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yeah! Caught Mr Bug doing his thing last night!!  So if this ooth isn't fertile, the next ones will be


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gary's just told me that he's down in Basingstoke for three days a week for the next few weeks. I :censor: hate being in the house alone overnight, which he knows, and still he "made a face" (it's through blackberry messenger). Yes, I have the dog now, which helps, but that doesn't make me relish my nights alone. Plus, we are trying to make a baby..... Can't really do that if he's not bloody here! His response to that was "it's only two nights a week" :bash:


 
Threaten him with a bottle and a turkey baster:whistling2: 
Make babies before he goes away as his baby making army can live for a few days once they start their journey 



Amalthea said:


> Oh yeah! Caught Mr Bug doing his thing last night!!  So if this ooth isn't fertile, the next ones will be


 
Exciting stuff:2thumb:



Cillah said:


> It's hard being a puppy..
> 
> image


Oh to be a puppy:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Baby making army!! MAKES ME A BABY! HAHA!


----------



## ukphd

hi everyone

sorry for being awol again  Work is hell and I go away for 11 weeks on 1st July so am just feeling overwhelmed.

Sorry I've been so absent. I hope you're all ok

xx


----------



## tomwilson

today is the anniversary of my dads death he died 3 years ago on farthers day. love you dad.

sorry guys but its whats on my mind today


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> today is the anniversary of my dads death he died 3 years ago on farthers day. love you dad.
> 
> sorry guys but its whats on my mind today


 

Sorry to hear this 

Thinking of you Tom :grouphug:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Sorry to hear this
> 
> Thinking of you Tom :grouphug:


 thank you shell just a numb feeling day tbh


----------



## Amalthea

That's really tough, Tom  I'm sorry  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Well a long day for me - didn't get home until after 9:00.

This morning I took little Mr Mouse across to where there are just fields, walked down the hedgerow on the side of a cornfield, threw down a load of mixed rat food (just in case) and then opened the carrier, moved the shredded paper and he jumped up, over the edge and vanished! :2thumb:

Forgot to mentioned there was a ring of tiny pieces of chewed white plastic around the rat carrier this morning - easily spotted on the brown pouffe! So he'd had a very busy night trying to chew his way out! :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Gary's just told me that he's down in Basingstoke for three days a week for the next few weeks. I :censor: hate being in the house alone overnight, which he knows, and still he "made a face" (it's through blackberry messenger). Yes, I have the dog now, which helps, but that doesn't make me relish my nights alone. Plus, we are trying to make a baby..... Can't really do that if he's not bloody here! His response to that was "it's only two nights a week" :bash:


I wouldn't stay in a house on my own when I was your age Jen - I'm not so bad now, but I hate being on my own too!



ukphd said:


> sorry for being awol again  Work is hell and I go away for 11 weeks on 1st July so am just feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> Sorry I've been so absent. I hope you're all ok
> 
> xx


Sorry you're so harrassed Nancy - are you going back to your project in July?



tomwilson said:


> today is the anniversary of my dads death he died 3 years ago on farthers day. love you dad.
> 
> sorry guys but its whats on my mind today


It will be on your mind for years to come Tom - I honestly don't think you ever get over the death of a parent, or a child or partner come to think of it!


----------



## Amalthea

I tend to leave a lot of lights on and have the tv on continuously when he's not here..... Sucks.

Glad to hear the Big Release went well  And that he didn't escape before you took him out *lol*

And that's me off to bed  Night, everybody


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> today is the anniversary of my dads death he died 3 years ago on farthers day. love you dad.
> 
> sorry guys but its whats on my mind today


((hugs)) mate


----------



## Shell195

Im glad the mouse survived Eileen, it sounds like he had a busy night:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Check out Rosanna's thread titled 'Hardy Exotics'................I couldn't resist posting............. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Check out Rosanna's thread titled 'Hardy Exotics'................I couldn't resist posting............. :lol2:


 
I nearly choked :gasp::roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I nearly choked :gasp::roll2:


:lol2: I just couldn't leave that thread empty like that!


----------



## tomwilson

thanks guys



Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I just couldn't leave that thread empty like that!


 i lol'd but theyare a bit advanced i'd have suggested a pet rock, or if that was too hard then a dust bunny


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> thanks guys
> 
> 
> i lol'd but theyare a bit advanced i'd have suggested a pet rock, or if that was too hard then a dust bunny


Well maybe when my pet Dodo's breed, I'll let her have one!


----------



## ukphd

tomwilson said:


> today is the anniversary of my dads death he died 3 years ago on farthers day. love you dad.
> 
> sorry guys but its whats on my mind today


Thinking of you Tom - it's always tough. June 11th is the anniversary of when my dad died (2003) so I know exactly how you feel. I always try to do something that day to remember him - just something small. This year I baked a cake - his favourite flavour.



feorag said:


> Well a long day for me - didn't get home until after 9:00.
> 
> This morning I took little Mr Mouse across to where there are just fields, walked down the hedgerow on the side of a cornfield, threw down a load of mixed rat food (just in case) and then opened the carrier, moved the shredded paper and he jumped up, over the edge and vanished! :2thumb:
> 
> Forgot to mentioned there was a ring of tiny pieces of chewed white plastic around the rat carrier this morning - easily spotted on the brown pouffe! So he'd had a very busy night trying to chew his way out! :lol2:
> I wouldn't stay in a house on my own when I was your age Jen - I'm not so bad now, but I hate being on my own too!
> 
> Sorry you're so harrassed Nancy - are you going back to your project in July?


Aww bless - glad the mouse was ok 

Yeah I'm back to Indonesia on 1st July until 8th Sept and just have so much to do before I go  plus I always find it hard leaving Ben and my family etc so get pretty stressed in the weeks leading up to it.



Zoo-Man said:


> Check out Rosanna's thread titled 'Hardy Exotics'................I couldn't resist posting............. :lol2:





Zoo-Man said:


> Well maybe when my pet Dodo's breed, I'll let her have one!


:lol2: I've got a breeding pair of loch ness monsters - hoping they'll produce a litter soon so I'll send a few her way....


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Thinking of you Tom - it's always tough. June 11th is the anniversary of when my dad died (2003) so I know exactly how you feel. I always try to do something that day to remember him - just something small. This year I baked a cake - his favourite flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww bless - glad the mouse was ok
> 
> Yeah I'm back to Indonesia on 1st July until 8th Sept and just have so much to do before I go  plus I always find it hard leaving Ben and my family etc so get pretty stressed in the weeks leading up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: I've got a breeding pair of loch ness monsters - hoping they'll produce a litter soon so I'll send a few her way....


 
Good luck with your latest trip, although Indonesia sounds wonderful Im not sure I would like to stay away that long either.


----------



## Amalthea

Sleepy.... Didn't get much sleep last night. Gary fell asleep (which irritated me.... no baby making), then Bindi was very loving, so was crawling all over, which isn't too bad, except that mean Diesel has to follow her around, cuz he might miss something. Then he'd move up to sleep right next to my head, so he didn't miss anything. In the end, I kicked him off and kept telling him "off" every time he got back on. Tired.


----------



## feorag

I agree - it's a long time to be away from everyone and everything you love! However, if you are passionate about what you're doing out there and are very busy I suppose the time will pass very quickly?

:gasp: Eeeekkkk - look what I got in the post this morning! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooooooh!!!! Exciting!!!


----------



## Shell195

Very exciting stuff Eileen:2thumb:

Jen you had the same kind of night as me. Dennis decided to be fussy and trampled on me when ever I fell asleep, Elmo insisted on being in the bed even though is was very warm and Steve and the dogs took up most of the bed:devil: Very tired this morning and my back is sore too.


----------



## Amalthea

Not a good way to start the day, is it. And then when Gary woke up with his alarm and saw me awake, he didn't even ask what's up.... Then when Diesel got in bed AGAIN, I told Gary to stop loving on him and tell him off and when I told him why he was like "okay...." (in a no need to bite my head off kind of way) and got up. *rips hair out*


----------



## feorag

Jen, we cross posted so I've just seen your first post now! :roll:

I couldn't understand what Shell was talking about at first! :lol2:

I hate nights like that too, although now we'veonly got 2 cats it's a lot easier and when Purrdy decides to stay downstairs in the living room, it's bloody fabulous!!! :lol2: Now if I could only stop Barry from snoring and clicking I'd be totally content!!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive still got to hoover, put some washing on and feed the dogs but really dont feel like doing anything at the minute. I went out earlier and bought Dolly a new collar, now shes a big girl she needed a big girls collar:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh dear, I caused quite a stir in Rosanna's thread didn't I? I got a warning from the mod & a PM from Rosanna (which Im not replying to). Oh well.

Eileen, get you eh, an audience with the Queen! :lol2: Throw a rock at the old bat from me will ya. :devil:

We are at a dog show tonight, at our local ringcraft. Indy is entered into 4 classes. Hopefully she'll do well. It'll probably be a late night, as there is only one judge doing the whole show, so I might not be online tonight when we get back, as Im up at 5:30 for work in the morning.


----------



## ami_j

you got one too then Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> you got one too then Col


Aye, I'm a naughty boy! :naughty:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh dear, I caused quite a stir in Rosanna's thread didn't I? I got a warning from the mod & a PM from Rosanna (which Im not replying to). Oh well.


:lol2: But you got a lot of 'likes' too! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

WTF and they come with a pedigree too:whistling2: Preloved | rare cavadors - miniature labrador puppies for sale in Markfield, Leicestershire, UK


----------



## feorag

Unbelievable! :bash:

What will they think of next!


----------



## Shell195

Haha, Sophie and Martin are talking of buying their own house and Sophies first question to me was will Steve cat proof the garden:no1:
I trained her well:2thumb:


----------



## Charlibob

Tabitha went for her jabs today . . .

They did a general health check and she has gingivitis and stomatitis, gotta book in her to have all of her back teeth removed in a couple of weeks  

She'll be left with just 3 fangs! (she came to me with 1 missing) 

Poor kitty


----------



## ami_j

silly puppy :flrt:
who thinks hes grown :lol2:

click to watch the vid


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Good luck with your latest trip, although Indonesia sounds wonderful Im not sure I would like to stay away that long either.


Yeah - it is amazing and I do love it there, but I miss Ben and my mum and gran, and I miss home comforts too. It's so remote - no phone signal, no internet....and last year it was awful weather - non-stop rain every single day for 3 months (which is unusual) so it was doubly unpleasant - all my clothes went mouldy! 



Amalthea said:


> Sleepy.... Didn't get much sleep last night. Gary fell asleep (which irritated me.... no baby making), then Bindi was very loving, so was crawling all over, which isn't too bad, except that mean Diesel has to follow her around, cuz he might miss something. Then he'd move up to sleep right next to my head, so he didn't miss anything. In the end, I kicked him off and kept telling him "off" every time he got back on. Tired.


I have the same problem with Jackson. Maisy sleeps quietly on my feet and I don't even notice her. Jackson is by my face purring and making silly little noises all night and won't settle! Keeps me awake every night  tired too! 



feorag said:


> I agree - it's a long time to be away from everyone and everything you love! However, if you are passionate about what you're doing out there and are very busy I suppose the time will pass very quickly?
> 
> :gasp: Eeeekkkk - look what I got in the post this morning! :gasp:
> 
> image


Yeah once I'm there it will pass pretty quick and I do love what I'm doing - it's just the run up that is tough 

Wow! how exciting  what an invite  :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Haha, Sophie and Martin are talking of buying their own house and Sophies first question to me was will Steve cat proof the garden:no1:
> I trained her well:2thumb:


:no1: brilliant!


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Tabitha went for her jabs today . . .
> 
> They did a general health check and she has gingivitis and stomatitis, gotta book in her to have all of her back teeth removed in a couple of weeks
> 
> She'll be left with just 3 fangs! (she came to me with 1 missing)
> 
> Poor kitty


 
Poor Tabitha but Im sure she will be fine and its far better than her getting toothache



ami_j said:


> [URL="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e192/ami_j_1985/th_MOV0026A.jpg"]image[/URL] silly puppy :flrt:
> who thinks hes grown :lol2:


 
Yup:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Poor Tabitha but Im sure she will be fine and its far better than her getting toothache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup:lol2:


he is stupidly lanky :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Poor Tabitha but Im sure she will be fine and its far better than her getting toothache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup:lol2:


Yeah definitely better out than in, just the ga is a worry!

She printed me out a prediction of cost and it says she'd be under for 20 mins so not too bad, the vet gave me the cost for a grade 3 removal but said it looked like it'll only be a grade 2.

Will she be in and out in a day?

And will she be able to eat kibble still?


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, we cross posted so I've just seen your first post now! :roll:
> 
> I couldn't understand what Shell was talking about at first! :lol2:
> 
> I hate nights like that too, although now we'veonly got 2 cats it's a lot easier and when Purrdy decides to stay downstairs in the living room, it's bloody fabulous!!! :lol2: Now if I could only stop Barry from snoring and clicking I'd be totally content!!!


*lol* It's irritating!!! I'm fooked now!!! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Ive still got to hoover, put some washing on and feed the dogs but really dont feel like doing anything at the minute. I went out earlier and bought Dolly a new collar, now shes a big girl she needed a big girls collar:flrt:


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Tabitha went for her jabs today . . .
> 
> They did a general health check and she has gingivitis and stomatitis, gotta book in her to have all of her back teeth removed in a couple of weeks
> 
> She'll be left with just 3 fangs! (she came to me with 1 missing)
> 
> Poor kitty


Sadly Somali have a very poor periodontal history.



Charlibob said:


> Yeah definitely better out than in, just the ga is a worry!
> 
> She printed me out a prediction of cost and it says she'd be under for 20 mins so not too bad, the vet gave me the cost for a grade 3 removal but said it looked like it'll only be a grade 2.
> 
> Will she be in and out in a day?
> 
> And will she be able to eat kibble still?


Sorcha had all her teeth removed because of neck lesions when she was 9 year old. She was in and out in a day and eating kibble in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!

Another 4am wake up call from Jackson this morning...bless him!

What are you all up to today? I'm spending the afternoon with a friend. It's her 40th birthday just as I go away so am treating her to afternoon tea today  I can't wait - really need some time out with a friend. Fingers crossed it's not too rainy as we're going to a garden centre (the medicine garden in Cobham)


----------



## Esarosa

Oh exciting Eileen.

Well that was the third night I've barely slept now. Shattered. Phoenix has started sucking my ear lobe, which feels weird in and of itself but it's the purring that goes with it. She's so loud. I just don't get why she's suddenly started.


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Sadly Somali have a very poor periodontal history.
> 
> Sorcha had all her teeth removed because of neck lesions when she was 9 year old. She was in and out in a day and eating kibble in a couple of weeks.


Thanks, she's still in a bit of a sulk with me this morning!

She checked her acne and said it looked it fine, she's also got a bit of wax in her ears, should I clean them or just leave them be??

I guess she's just getting old, she'll be 12 in august


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


ukphd said:


> What are you all up to today? I'm spending the afternoon with a friend. It's her 40th birthday just as I go away so am treating her to afternoon tea today  I can't wait - really need some time out with a friend. Fingers crossed it's not too rainy as we're going to a garden centre (the medicine garden in Cobham)


I've got nothing planned at all, other than a quick visit to the practice nurse to have my blood pressure checked out.

I practiced a couple of face painting designs to add to my 'portfolio' yesterday on Eve and I'm going to print them out and laminate them for my board and do some 'adjusting' in my folder to get rid of designs I thought I might do that I haven't and include the new ones cos I can't see the board when I'm painting.

Enjoy your tea - I love having tea out. I've just bought "afternoon tea for two" at a hotel on the coast on the Groupon site for £15 instead of £25, and Anne and I are going to go after we get back from our holidays for a totally relaxing afternoon of 'catch up'.



Esarosa said:


> Well that was the third night I've barely slept now. Shattered. Phoenix has started sucking my ear lobe, which feels weird in and of itself but it's the purring that goes with it. She's so loud. I just don't get why she's suddenly started.


She's decided you are 'mum' I guess! Our Merlin slept on my pillow every night and he purred like a buzz saw - eventually you get used to it! :whistling2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Nooooooooo! Why does this happen to my kittens. I thought it was all going too well. Came down this morning to find both kittens have the runs, they are refusing milk but drinking water and eating their food. Have cleaned them up as best I can and booked them into the vets. As soon as I put the phone down to the vets, they promptly threw up. 

I don't know what I'm doing wrong to upset their tums. I've wormed them, they're having probiotic yoghurt in their milk, they're on a very gentle specially forumlated kitten kibble, i'm meticulous about sterilising and hand washing, all my cats are well.... something I'm doing is wrong though. I'm very concious that every visit to the vets costs my branch money and I feel guilty!


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Nooooooooo! Why does this happen to my kittens. I thought it was all going too well. Came down this morning to find both kittens have the runs, they are refusing milk but drinking water and eating their food. Have cleaned them up as best I can and booked them into the vets. As soon as I put the phone down to the vets, they promptly threw up.
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing wrong to upset their tums. I've wormed them, they're having probiotic yoghurt in their milk, they're on a very gentle specially forumlated kitten kibble, i'm meticulous about sterilising and hand washing, all my cats are well.... something I'm doing is wrong though. I'm very concious that every visit to the vets costs my branch money and I feel guilty!


 

Its not you. Handreared kittens have poor immune systems so easily pick up bugs. Personally I wold stop the milk feeds and just give then solid food and water.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hi Shell,

The little girl went downhill from being totally perky to floppy and unresponsive in 20 minutes. I've rushed them both to the vets where they are staying this afternoon to see if they can be helped. I'm in bits. The vet said little boy should be ok but little girl is very weak so can't promise anything.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Jen, poor you! :sad: Trust me, Shell's right - this won't be anything that you've done!!

This happens so often with young kittens, especially those that haven't had a good start in life. A kitten can go so rapidly downhill it can be frightening, but then they can also pick up again just as quickly sometimes.

You've done everything right and got them to the vets as quickly as possible so they can be rehydrated through a drip if they need it.

They're in the best place at the minute and all you can do is hope.

I'm so very sorry though :sad:, but you mustn't blame yourself - this does happen.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I'm blinking sat here in tears, they're not even my cats! I was shocked at how quickly she went downhill, almost like one minute she was running about and the next at deaths door. The vet is great though and I'm sure they'll do everything they can for them. They're talking about getting her some fluids under the skin as she's too little to put a drip in. I feel so guilty, feel like my supervisor is thinking, what on earth is she doing to these kittens, I had the same problem with the last lot


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> I'm blinking sat here in tears, they're not even my cats! I was shocked at how quickly she went downhill, almost like one minute she was running about and the next at deaths door. The vet is great though and I'm sure they'll do everything they can for them. They're talking about getting her some fluids under the skin as she's too little to put a drip in. I feel so guilty, feel like my supervisor is thinking, what on earth is she doing to these kittens, I had the same problem with the last lot


 

Really, its not your fault. Without your dedication they wouldnt have got this far. Orphan kittens are usually from bad lines that have never seen a vaccination so immunity levels are crap and trust me the CP wont be blaming you. The trouble is handrearing can be as heartbreaking as it can be rewarding and I would be lying if I said all mine survived. Ive fed a litter of kittens and they have fed purfectly and the next feed they havent and have come down with something in a matter of a couple of hours, as Eileen says they can bounce back just as fast.
The kittens are in the best place and have more chance of survival being given fluids, fingers crossed for good news.
(((HUGS)))


ETA I used to be a fosterer, handreared (and on the committee) for a large branch of CP and they never blamed me or anyone else for any kitten losses or illness


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Good news from the vets  Thank God, after a shot of anti-biotics and some rehydration fluids both have perked up and are screaming for attention. The vet agrees with you Shell to stop their milk now as they don't need it.

She's giving me some tins of RC Recovery diet and some electrolyte fluid for them as well as synulox drops. They're coming home in about an hour. 

Any ideas on how I can make sure they are drinking enough water if they're lapping from a bowl?

Thanks for the support again ladies.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Good news from the vets  Thank God, after a shot of anti-biotics and some rehydration fluids both have perked up and are screaming for attention. The vet agrees with you Shell to stop their milk now as they don't need it.
> 
> She's giving me some tins of RC Recovery diet and some electrolyte fluid for them as well as synulox drops. They're coming home in about an hour.
> 
> Any ideas on how I can make sure they are drinking enough water if they're lapping from a bowl?
> 
> Thanks for the support again ladies.


 

Great news:2thumb:
Re - water, if you give them wet food it contains a lot of water already. Ive never had kittens not drink enough water to sustain themselves so I wouldnt worry to much.


----------



## ami_j

8)

good news on the kittens TWB


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thank you! Wow! Is that you? That hair is AMAZING!

Thanks Shell, think I'm going to keep them on the RC stuff and then move them on to pouches maybe on Tuesday. They're having about a tsp of food and 5mls of electrolyte every 2 hours for the next 24. I gladly threw away the milk though!


----------



## Amalthea

Great news about the kittens!!!!!

Like I said on FB, Jai.... LOVE the hair!!!

Eileen, another friend of mine has gotten an identical queenly letter invite thingy-ma-jig!


----------



## ami_j

Timewarpbunny said:


> Thank you! Wow! Is that you? That hair is AMAZING!
> 
> Thanks Shell, think I'm going to keep them on the RC stuff and then move them on to pouches maybe on Tuesday. They're having about a tsp of food and 5mls of electrolyte every 2 hours for the next 24. I gladly threw away the milk though!


yup thats my hair as of this afternoon  
bless em, its so hard with baby animals , i would be a bag of nerves


Amalthea said:


> Great news about the kittens!!!!!
> 
> Like I said on FB, Jai.... LOVE the hair!!!
> 
> Eileen, another friend of mine has gotten an identical queenly letter invite thingy-ma-jig!


haha ta jen  it was worth the HOURS in the hairdresser i think


----------



## Amalthea

You won't be saying that in two weeks' time when it needs doing again *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> You won't be saying that in two weeks' time when it needs doing again *lol*


dont say that XD im already dreading it,..my mums going to do it though i think


----------



## Amalthea

That's why I started doing solid colors on my "bright bit".... As much as I LOVED my three different colors there, it was a pain in the butt!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> That's why I started doing solid colors on my "bright bit".... As much as I LOVED my three different colors there, it was a pain in the butt!


hehe yeah it will be , will be worth it for a little while though


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I can't get over it! I LOVE it, totally totally awesome hair. I've done some weird and wonderful things with mine, like dreadlocks when I was going through my living in a tree phase, undercut (during the same period) and completely shaven, but now it's thick, red, curly and half way down my back and I can't even straighten it! I'd love to be able to dye it different colours!


----------



## ami_j

Timewarpbunny said:


> I can't get over it! I LOVE it, totally totally awesome hair. I've done some weird and wonderful things with mine, like dreadlocks when I was going through my living in a tree phase, undercut (during the same period) and completely shaven, but now it's thick, red, curly and half way down my back and I can't even straighten it! I'd love to be able to dye it different colours!


ive had mine all cut off randomly, bright pink , purple, red, black , black with red, black with pink...decided to go for something out there. only problem is what next :lol2:

awww nothing wrong with red , would be lost without my straighteners though, ,my hairs like a weak wave, cant decide if it wants to be straight or curly lol


----------



## Timewarpbunny

If I straighten mine, even with GHD's it just looks like straw, it won't take bleach or any other colours. The only thing I can do to it is to dye it Red Planet by Schwarzkopf Live which makes it a bit brighter.

I am sorely tempted to do something wild with it again now I'm officially a "student" and don't have to get a proper job for a couple of years


----------



## ami_j

Timewarpbunny said:


> If I straighten mine, even with GHD's it just looks like straw, it won't take bleach or any other colours. The only thing I can do to it is to dye it Red Planet by Schwarzkopf Live which makes it a bit brighter.
> 
> I am sorely tempted to do something wild with it again now I'm officially a "student" and don't have to get a proper job for a couple of years


do it  hair is for being crazy with


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> image
> 
> 8)
> 
> good news on the kittens TWB


 
Wow, loving the rainbow hair:no1:



Timewarpbunny said:


> I can't get over it! I LOVE it, totally totally awesome hair. I've done some weird and wonderful things with mine, like dreadlocks when I was going through my living in a tree phase, undercut (during the same period) and completely shaven, *but now it's thick, red, curly and half way down my back and I can't even straighten it! I'd love to be able to dye it different colours*!


 
I think I may have to kill you:whistling2: Ive always wanted long, thick, red curly hair and green eyes:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Wow, loving the rainbow hair:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may have to kill you:whistling2: Ive always wanted long, thick, red curly hair and green eyes:flrt:


ta  its a nice thing in a bad day...was at the dentist, didnt realise how bad an extraction would be , got quite a sore mouth now


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, another friend of mine has gotten an identical queenly letter invite thingy-ma-jig!


Aw, I thought I was your only Geordie friend! :lol2:

Presumably it's the same do??? What does she do?

A very old friend of mine is also going because of the work she has done on her parish council. I'm hoping she ends up in the same area as me so that I can catch up with her.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

My eyes are only bluey green Shell, hopefully not worth murder haha  Hubby actually said if i had my hair up or straightened on our wedding day he wouldn't marry me, So I had to have it down and curly, like I do every day  I was gutted!


----------



## feorag

Sorry Jaime, I just realised that I forgot to mention in my last post that I loved your hair!! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Sorry Jaime, I just realised that I forgot to mention in my last post that I loved your hair!! :2thumb:


thanks Eileen


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> My eyes are only bluey green Shell, hopefully not worth murder haha  Hubby actually said if i had my hair up or straightened on our wedding day he wouldn't marry me, So I had to have it down and curly, like I do every day  I was gutted!


 

>>>>>>>>>>>> Goes off to plan a murder:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Aw, I thought I was your only Geordie friend! :lol2:
> 
> Presumably it's the same do??? What does she do?
> 
> A very old friend of mine is also going because of the work she has done on her parish council. I'm hoping she ends up in the same area as me so that I can catch up with her.



She doesn't live anywhere near you *lol* She has done a lot of rescue and such, but she's unemployed (due to health reasons) at the moment. And has done work in prisons and such in the past.


----------



## feorag

So she is going to a different garden party then??

I asked because it was my understanding that this was for northumberland carers and volunteers.


----------



## Amalthea

Hang on... Will get her FB pic


----------



## feorag

Well that is indeed the same as mine, so she must have been doing something voluntarily or in caring job up here in Northumberland?


----------



## kemist

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this but does anyone have any tips for stopping a cat scratching the carpet? We have been in the house 8 months he has a scratch post loads of beds round the house loads of toys and fuss but for the last week has done the carpet in 3 or 4 different places. No new animals, routines, people or food so why has he suddenly gone nuts. My partner is fed up with it now and is considering restricting him to the kitchen or not letting him in the house at all but he has always been a house cat with free run so his solutions dont seem fair. All ideas welcome.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys,

Indy did well at the show on Thursday night. She got 2nd in Any Variety Toy Junior, reserve in Any Variety Minor Puppy Bitch, & reserve in Any Variety Bred By Exhibitor. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CILLAH! xx


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


kemist said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place for this but does anyone have any tips for stopping a cat scratching the carpet? We have been in the house 8 months he has a scratch post loads of beds round the house loads of toys and fuss but for the last week has done the carpet in 3 or 4 different places. No new animals, routines, people or food so why has he suddenly gone nuts. My partner is fed up with it now and is considering restricting him to the kitchen or not letting him in the house at all but he has always been a house cat with free run so his solutions dont seem fair. All ideas welcome.


You would be very surprised at how little it takes to stress a cat and how quickly they react with inappropriate behaviour.

For instance is there not a cat outside that is 'winding him up' from the window - or an entire tom spraying at the door and he can smell it? That's quite a set up for inappropriate behaviour.

One thing you could try is spraying the carpet in the areas he's favouring with something he doesn't like the smell of. I use "Get Off" Spray - *not "Wash off" spray *- don't mix up the two in the shop.

It's a clear liquid which won't damage your carpet and it's made up from herbs that cats hate the smell of, but which smells quite pleasant to humans, so you won't mind the smell. If you give the area a quick spritz every morning when you get up and maybe again around tea-time, that might stop him going there.

Of course, you have to appreciate that if something has set him off and if it is stress related behaviour, then he'll go elsewhere, so maybe in conjunction with this you could buy a catnip spray and spray his scratch furniture to encourage him to use that?

Well I'm working this afternoon. Spiderman party for 20 children and Kim can't paint 20 alone, as the girl who works for her at the parties usually lays on the base for her and she just paints the webs, so I'm going up to paint Spidermen and then work on admittance for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hi everyone

Kittens are much much better today, a lot perkier. Had a lovely email from my supervisor telling me not to worry, she even said the last girl who did the hand rearing was a vet nurse who lived above the surgery and had access to everything she needed and she still lost some. Also the founder of our branch refused to hand rear as she lost so many. In a way it makes me feel better.

The only thing i'm concerned about is giving the kits their synulox drops, they both starting frothing straight away, is this just their way of saying yuck yuck yuck or them having some sort of reaction to it. Not sure I want to administer it again until I know!


----------



## feorag

Told you it was very common and not your fault and nobody would blame you! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:

Frothing when you give cats or kitten Synulox is quite common! Just try to get the dripper as far down inside their cheek as possible so the medicine goes down as quickly as possible.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

One day I'll get rid of the guilt :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'll give them the drops again tonight then! I panicked as we had a siamese x years ago who used to froth every time we gave her a flea treatment and it turned out it it was indicative of a liver condition....

I keep thinking I'm not cut out for this fostering lark as I panic, but then they get better and they gave me the most wonderful snuggles last night, rubbing tiny noses and cheeks on my nose and sticking tiny paws in my ears! I'm trying to convince a friend to take these two so I can see them grow up!

I've had an interesting day today.... I told Carl (hubby) he couldn't build an office in my understairs cupboard as he's already overtaken most of the house, so he's now sulking and building himself a shed. 

Tonight i'm looking forward to home made moussaka, a bottle of wine and Camelot on the TV.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Kittens are much much better today, a lot perkier. Had a lovely email from my supervisor telling me not to worry, she even said the last girl who did the hand rearing was a vet nurse who lived above the surgery and had access to everything she needed and she still lost some. Also the founder of our branch refused to hand rear as she lost so many. In a way it makes me feel better.
> 
> The only thing i'm concerned about is giving the kits their synulox drops, they both starting frothing straight away, is this just their way of saying yuck yuck yuck or them having some sort of reaction to it. Not sure I want to administer it again until I know!


 
Told you so:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Ive never had any kittens react to Synulox drops but as both are doing it then I imagine its because they dont like the taste:lol2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

What's with all the tongue pulling haha


----------



## feorag

What I don't understand is that they produce synulox mainly for carnivorous or ominovous animals and they make it taste of fruit??? :crazy:

My sorcha used to just close her throat and then I would push the dropper right down her cheek and squirt and she would just freeze with her throat closed and literally squeeze all the synulox of the sides of her mouth through her teeth (cos I had it closed) and it would all froth away - she was a divil!!

I would say it's more a reaction to the fruity flavour that makes them froth, than a reaction to the actual medicine.

Ooh, are you watching Camelot too? I never miss anything to do with the Arthurian legend - I love it all!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Me too! Love the Arthurian legend, My middle child and only son is called Cai, the only reason the girls aren't called Morgaine and Morgause is because family members vetoed it  I also have a Pendragon tattoo on my shoulder. 

We got married at Glastonbury Registry Office and I do like to try and get back whenever I can 

I'd never thought about synulox being fruit flavoured for meat eating animals - hmmmm. It did make me giggle as a kid that my Herbie-Cat had fish flavoured toothpaste....


----------



## feorag

Have you read Mary Stewart's Merlin Trilogy - I loved that!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

YES! I have a big old copy bound in red with gold writing on the spine 

I also love the Avalon series by Marion Zimmer Bradley - they even made that one into a film although difficult to get hold of.

I love nothing more than picking to pieces a new piece of Arthurian based entertainment lol!


----------



## feorag

I haven't read that - is it good then?

Did you also read "The Wicked Day" which followed on Mordred's story after the trilogy?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I think the Mists of Avalon is my all time favourite book, I've bought it, lent it out and not got it back so many times! 

I hadn't read that one, will try and get hold of a copy.

I'm waiting for Carl to come in so we can start watching Camelot, he's still building his shed - thank god for PVR!


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!You would be very surprised at how little it takes to stress a cat and how quickly they react with inappropriate behaviour.
> 
> For instance is there not a cat outside that is 'winding him up' from the window - or an entire tom spraying at the door and he can smell it? That's quite a set up for inappropriate behaviour.
> 
> One thing you could try is spraying the carpet in the areas he's favouring with something he doesn't like the smell of. I use "Get Off" Spray - *not "Wash off" spray *- don't mix up the two in the shop.
> 
> It's a clear liquid which won't damage your carpet and it's made up from herbs that cats hate the smell of, but which smells quite pleasant to humans, so you won't mind the smell. If you give the area a quick spritz every morning when you get up and maybe again around tea-time, that might stop him going there.
> 
> Of course, you have to appreciate that if something has set him off and if it is stress related behaviour, then he'll go elsewhere, so maybe in conjunction with this you could buy a catnip spray and spray his scratch furniture to encourage him to use that?


He does use his scratch post already and there is no cats near our house. I have been using a spray on the carpet it is water with a bit of zoflora disinfectant mixed in he hates the smell but i dont mind it and it doesn't harm the carpet. I have also been giving him treats when he scratches in the right place. Not sure what else could be stressing him he is spoiled really and is his normal self apart from the carpet thing.


----------



## feorag

So is the Zoflora stopping him from scratching there then?


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> He does use his scratch post already and there is no cats near our house. I have been using a spray on the carpet it is water with a bit of zoflora disinfectant mixed in he hates the smell but i dont mind it and it doesn't harm the carpet. I have also been giving him treats when he scratches in the right place. Not sure what else could be stressing him he is spoiled really and is his normal self apart from the carpet thing.


 
As he likes to strop horizontally have you thought of giving him a coir mat or scratching pad?


----------



## kemist

the zoflora stops him for a while but he just finds other stairs to pull at. He lies on his side and scratches forwardthats why he likes bottom steps with plenty of lying down room


----------



## feorag

None of my cats have ever scratched my furniture and when I had a lot of cats I had a scratch post in every room, but my Aby, who was my first cat _loved_ the bottom step and used to do exactly the same - he would lie on the hall floor and scratch at the bottom step from underneath!


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Been a bit busy today... Have I missed anything? *lol* Went to my friend's house for most of the day, cuz it's her Birthday on Tuesday.... Just in case we can't make it out with her that night.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya everyone,
Had a nice day today. We took Indy to Southport with our friend Dave & his 2 Boston Terrier pups. We went for a walk along the beach, had a bite to eat, then we went to Dave's sister's house nearby. She has many animals, including 2 lovely horses. We spent some time looking at the animals & having a chat. I got a cutting of a tree there, though I don't know what its called. It has bright yellow flowers that smell like pineapple. Hope my cutting roots.

Indy's first season started a few days ago. Our little girl is becoming a grown-up!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya everyone,
> Had a nice day today. We took Indy to Southport with our friend Dave & his 2 Boston Terrier pups. We went for a walk along the beach, had a bite to eat, then we went to Dave's sister's house nearby. She has many animals, including 2 lovely horses. We spent some time looking at the animals & having a chat. I got a cutting of a tree there, though I don't know what its called. It has bright yellow flowers that smell like pineapple. Hope my cutting roots.
> 
> Indy's first season started a few days ago. Our little girl is becoming a grown-up!


awwww bless her 

Col did you see my hair?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awwww bless her
> 
> Col did you see my hair?


Ooo yes I did hun, its very cool! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Aw bless little Indy - she is growing up fast isn't she Colin?

Is the plant a broom? The proper name is Cytisus, but I don't know what comes after that for a pineapple broom??


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo yes I did hun, its very cool! :2thumb:


ta  wants to be for the time it took lol i was so glad to get home


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aw bless little Indy - she is growing up fast isn't she Colin?
> 
> Is the plant a broom? The proper name is Cytisus, but I don't know what comes after that for a pineapple broom??


Oh she is Eileen! A man asked if he could buy her on Thursday night at the show. :lol2:

And thank you, thats the plant - Cytisus Battandieri (Pineapple Broom Tree) :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ta  wants to be for the time it took lol i was so glad to get home


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Aww Indy is all grown up now:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Aww Indy is all grown up now:flrt:


Oh yes, she's becoming a big girl for sure! The main way I discovered she was definately in season was because the smart white shirt I wore for the dog show on Thursday night was blood-spotted after she slept in my arms in the car on the way. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, she's becoming a big girl for sure! The main way I discovered she was definately in season was because the smart white shirt I wore for the dog show on Thursday night was blood-spotted after she slept in my arms in the car on the way. :lol2:


 
Nice:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Nice:lol2:


I know! There was I trying to look smart & make a good impression on the judge...... :roll:

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eek, just looked at the Honley Show website & found a photo of me & Indy! I did see a photographer snapping us from a distance, so I turned away so he couldn't get my face. But here is what is on the website :lol2: Honley Show Society Ltd / Photo gallery click on the photo of Indy for the larger full picture.


----------



## Amalthea

Awww bless!!  

Am off to the inlaws' for Father's Day today


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

I love Cytisus flowers Colin - I had a beautiful miniature one on top of the wall above the fish pond, but sadly I lost it in the bad frosts 2 years back! :sad: 

I think that's a great photo of you and Indy - she looks beautiful sitting there and I don't know why you tried to hide your face - there's nothing wrong with it! :bash:

We're off to buy a new hoover today cos ours gave up the ghost yesterday and then I'm taking Barry to our local Chinese buffet evening tonight for Father's Day.


----------



## Shell195

Ive been shopping:bash: I got a call fom my friend to say someone had found an owlet and brought it home. It turns out its a Little owl and as the people cant remember where they found it they cant put it back. The rescue are coming to pick it up later, heres the photo my friend took of it:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, wheres your photos gone?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Awww, lovely little owl!

It's been a bit of a mad morning here. Carl couldn't sleep so got up and went to the car boot in Exeter. I got a phone call at 6:30 telling me he'd bought the kids a 12' pool - I had one on order from Argos for £178 but they were messing me round on delivery so I cancelled it. Carl got the exact same pool, plus covers, cleaning kit, filter and pump and chem kit for £20 - the guy had bought it all, realised it was too big for his garden and put it all back! 3 Very happy kids here this morning! :flrt:

Then I went and nipped a load of my cat nip to bring in and dry - Tigger found it and ate it, he's eaten all of it! I think when he's stopped running round in circles he's probably going to crash for the afternoon.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive been shopping:bash: I got a call fom my friend to say someone had found an owlet and brought it home. It turns out its a Little owl and as the people cant remember where they found it they cant put it back. The rescue are coming to pick it up later, heres the photo my friend took of it:flrt:
> 
> image


How do you forget where you found an owl??? How many owls do people find in the general scheme of things?? 

He's a gorgeous little fella! :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen, wheres your photos gone?


It's bloody Photobucket - I've apparently exceeded my "permitted upload" for a free account, so they've all been stopped until the new month begins on the 28th June! :bash:



Timewarpbunny said:


> It's been a bit of a mad morning here. Carl couldn't sleep so got up and went to the car boot in Exeter. I got a phone call at 6:30 telling me he'd bought the kids a 12' pool - I had one on order from Argos for £178 but they were messing me round on delivery so I cancelled it. Carl got the exact same pool, plus covers, cleaning kit, filter and pump and chem kit for £20 - the guy had bought it all, realised it was too big for his garden and put it all back! 3 Very happy kids here this morning! :flrt:
> 
> Then I went and nipped a load of my cat nip to bring in and dry - Tigger found it and ate it, he's eaten all of it! I think when he's stopped running round in circles he's probably going to crash for the afternoon.


That's an excellent bargain! :2thumb:

PSML at the image of a cat so high on catnip that's he's tripping! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I love Cytisus flowers Colin - I had a beautiful miniature one on top of the wall above the fish pond, but sadly I lost it in the bad frosts 2 years back! :sad:
> 
> I think that's a great photo of you and Indy - she looks beautiful sitting there and I don't know why you tried to hide your face - there's nothing wrong with it! :bash:
> 
> We're off to buy a new hoover today cos ours gave up the ghost yesterday and then I'm taking Barry to our local Chinese buffet evening tonight for Father's Day.


They are lovely plants aren't they Eileen. I am getting quite into plants, though Clark never takes me on when I look at the house plants in the supermarket,etc. I just hop emy cutting roots & grows well. Its looking well today & looks a little more upright than it did yesterday when I potted it.

Thanks for the comment on the photo hun. Did you notice her pink collar & the top of my shirt matches? :lol2:


----------



## Pro Mantis

This was taken last week but anyhoo.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Pro Mantis said:


> image
> This was taken last week but anyhoo.


Super cute! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Fab photo of you and Indy Col:2thumb:

Very cute kittens :flrt: Is this the same mum who you had the worry about milk flow with?

Th owl was soooo tiny and very cute. We got the man who did the raptor display at our sanctuary to come and take it as hes involved with Raptor rescue, he said the owlet was very thin and shouldnt have been on the ground as when they fledge they can fly straight away. He was going to tube feed it to get it going as it wouldnt feed, even when offered worms which is their natral diet.

Eileen, when people find an animal it amazes me how they forget where they found it. The owl went from being found at the side of the house to being found in a field:bash:

Ive come home with a tiny hoglet found wandering in the gutter yesterday, hes very cute:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> They are lovely plants aren't they Eileen. I am getting quite into plants, though Clark never takes me on when I look at the house plants in the supermarket,etc. I just hop emy cutting roots & grows well. Its looking well today & looks a little more upright than it did yesterday when I potted it.
> 
> Thanks for the comment on the photo hun. Did you notice her pink collar & the top of my shirt matches? :lol2:


I sure did! She looked very cute in it! It's such a pity you live so far away - it would have been great if you'd been closer and could have come to the "Paws with Pride" dog show in Newcastle and we could have met up!



Shell195 said:


> Eileen, when people find an animal it amazes me how they forget where they found it. The owl went from being found at the side of the house to being found in a field:bash:
> 
> Ive come home with a tiny hoglet found wandering in the gutter yesterday, hes very cute:flrt:


Aw, bless the little hoglet!! Now you've broken my dream because last night I dreamed that someone gave me a faunarium and there was a little pepper and salt hog in it with 2 giant huge beetles which were supposedly his food and every time one of the beetles went near him he screamed with terror, so I had to take him out and put him in a cage of his own and keep the 2 bugs (which I hate!!!) in the faunarium. I was so excited to have my own hog!! :roll:

Pro Mantis that's one gorgeous little kitten! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/709576-day-out-park.html :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

What cute kittens!!!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/709576-day-out-park.html :lol2::2thumb:


Great photos Jai!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Great photos Jai!


thanks  gutted i didnt get pics of them licking the lolly ,and the little sweet border. 

we are taking them to a charity dog show next month


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I sure did! She looked very cute in it! It's such a pity you live so far away - it would have been great if you'd been closer and could have come to the "Paws with Pride" dog show in Newcastle and we could have met up!


Oh yes, that would have been great! Mmm, I wonder if I should organise something similar over here? Tell me more..... :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

hate farthers day


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> hate farthers day


((HUGS)) to you matey


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, that would have been great! Mmm, I wonder if I should organise something similar over here? Tell me more..... :lol2:


The Northern Pride website seems to be having some problems and I can't connect to it, but here is the link to the Facebook Page. It appears that this year they're having a cat show too and I think I've been asked to judge it - haven't a clue what it'll be though! The dog show is more of a fun show, but they're trying to make it even bigger and better this year and have been going on forums asking for Flyball and Agility teams to come and do demonstrations etc. and then there are people like us at the sanctuary and other place with animals on display etc etc.



tomwilson said:


> hate farthers day


Sorry Tom! It will get easier, honestly.

My dad died at 16 years ago this weekend. He had a brain haemorrhage on the Friday before I was due to go away on holiday. He died on the Tuesday and we couldn't arrange his funeral until the following Monday, so we ended up with a 4 day holiday. :sad: So this week isn't a good week for me either, but it does get easier with time.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> The Northern Pride website seems to be having some problems and I can't connect to it, but here is the link to the Facebook Page. It appears that this year they're having a cat show too and I think I've been asked to judge it - haven't a clue what it'll be though! The dog show is more of a fun show, but they're trying to make it even bigger and better this year and have been going on forums asking for Flyball and Agility teams to come and do demonstrations etc. and then there are people like us at the sanctuary and other place with animals on display etc etc.


Theres no link there hun.... :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I know I just realised while I was looking at something else on Facebook! :lol2: Log in | Facebook
ETA: This is the press release for last year's http://www.cisionwire.com/the-commu...apers-planned-for-popular-pride-event,c504020


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I know I just realised while I was looking at something else on Facebook! :lol2: Log in | Facebook
> ETA: This is the press release for last year's Canine capers planned for popular Pride event | Cision Wire


Thanks Eileen, I've requested to join the group on Facebook : victory:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Morning!

Any ideas on how to clean these kittens without them getting cold. They don't even look like they've been paddling in their food, they've been swimming in it. Bella-cat gave them a good wash yesterday and they looked a little better but they're awful again this morning - they look more like Gremlins than kittens!

Also very excited  According to my FB this morning Being Human Season 4 starts filming today and I know from previous lurking some of you are also big fans! Super excited, although I wonder how it will be with no Mitchell....


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Morning!
> 
> Any ideas on how to clean these kittens without them getting cold. They don't even look like they've been paddling in their food, they've been swimming in it. Bella-cat gave them a good wash yesterday and they looked a little better but they're awful again this morning - they look more like Gremlins than kittens!
> 
> Also very excited  According to my FB this morning Being Human Season 4 starts filming today and I know from previous lurking some of you are also big fans! Super excited, although I wonder how it will be with no Mitchell....


 

To clean kittens I put Infacare baby bath in warm water and wet a flannel with it then squeeze out tightly. Get one kitten and scrub away gently, repreat until clean then towel dry. It works a treat:2thumb: 
I hate this stage of weaning, they end up disgusting and look like nobody loves them. What dish are you using to feed them in as I found a smaller higher sided one stops them paddling


----------



## ami_j

ohohohoh being human I CANT WAIT


----------



## Timewarpbunny

They have a small high sided one for food and a small shallow one for water. They both try and squabble for the food, so have started serving it in a high sided double bowl, they ignore one side and still squabble over the other.

I don't have any babybath at the moment, will warm water be ok with a flannel, I have to give it a go though, they are disgusting!


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  It's quite a nice day here!! Might take the mutt out for a swim in a bit.  Only 7 days til I get my tattoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> They have a small high sided one for food and a small shallow one for water. They both try and squabble for the food, so have started serving it in a high sided double bowl, they ignore one side and still squabble over the other.
> 
> I don't have any babybath at the moment, will warm water be ok with a flannel, I have to give it a go though, they are disgusting!


 
Yes water will be fine but it wont remove the grease or the smell so maybe get some babybath later on. Kittens plastered in food arent the cutest babies in the world:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - had a busy morning cos Wee Jeemy was wheezing again this morning and so we went back to the vets for a check up. He's had anti-biotic and it hasn't helped much this time, so we're going to try him on a course of Baytril. It's definitely a chronic condition with him and it's looking like he might have to be on and off Baytril or the other anti-b (which name escapes me at the minute).


Timewarpbunny said:


> Also very excited  According to my FB this morning Being Human Season 4 starts filming today and I know from previous lurking some of you are also big fans! Super excited, although I wonder how it will be with no Mitchell....





ami_j said:


> ohohohoh being human I CANT WAIT


Ooh, neither can I. I'm a sad person, cos I kept the last episode on my hard drive for ages and kept watching the end when Mitchell dies - it was sooooo very sad! :sad: and so very well acted too! :2thumb:

I wonder what it will be like without him though!



Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody  It's quite a nice day here!! Might take the mutt out for a swim in a bit.  Only 7 days til I get my tattoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ooh, I bet you're dead excited!!!

How many sessions does he reckon it will take to do?

I'm meeting Anyday Anne this afternoon for coffee at our local shops, cos she's off to Turkey on Wednesday and I'm off to the garden party, so no Wednesday meeting for a month, cos when she comes back - I go!!


----------



## Amalthea

Just saw a trailer for True Blood season 4!!!!!!  Excited!

I am sure my tattoo will take at least two sessions. I imagine Sean'll put the outline down on Monday and start shading til I can't take any more *lol*

Have you tried a humidifier with Jeemy? I found that helps a lot with rattly rats.... or just sit in a steamy bathroom with him. I have even used a human asthma inhaler (recommended by a Rodentologist friend of mine)....


----------



## feorag

To be totally honest I hadn't thought of that! Strange when I consider that Elise had croup as a baby and we had to steam her all the time. And also Islay had to be steamed to help her breathing.

He's fine in the morning - many a morning I don't hear a thing, but by the evening he starts wheezing and it gets steadily worse, so I think I'll try a bowl of hot water, towel and him on my knee this evening and see if it helps. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Poor little ratty man. I was looking at Ratrations website last night, have you seen this Eileen Mycoform-T - £7.94 : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs
Maybe this would help him?

I bet you cant wait for your new tattoo Jen, dont forget photos when the outlines on:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Might as well give it a go, Eileen  Can't hurt 

You can bet there'll be pictures!!! Think Gary's planning on taking some DURING, as well *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

I am trying to find a dress for my high school reunion..... Finding quite a few that I like, but not for what I want it for (like I've found a couple on sale at Joe Browns that'd be great for work.... and I MAY have to treat myself). It needs to be funky and unique (was looking at cocktail dresses, but there's no telling what color my hair'll be in Sept, so it has to be different to keep from clashing with my hair *lol*) and relatively inexpensive.......... The dress itself should show off my best feature (CLEAVAGE), hide lumpy bits in the middle, and be either above or below the knee, not knee-length (knee-length makes me look short and squatty)...... HELP!!!!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Teatro Flower Mesh Prom Dress | Littlewoods.com

I'm wearing this one to a wedding in July! I like it because it's quite funky but still conservative enough to get away with it, plus it's black and white so will go with whatver colour your hair is. Glam it up with some strappy heels and you're away


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Eeeeeeek I have a very upset cat - I've been looking after her while she waits to be spayed and ready for her new owners. She went in for spay today, all went fine. She's quite a highly strung cat so I asked the vet nurse to put a lampshade collar on her - I just had a feeling she'd pick at her stitches. We got her back from the vets and she went absolutely ballistic in her basket, got her out and she's headed straight for the understairs cupboard in a total panic. I'm now torn - do i take her collar off because it's distressing her or leave it on so she won't pick at her stitches.... poor moggie  Times like this I wish they could talk so I could make her promise to leave the stitches alone if I take the collar off!


----------



## Amalthea

That is really nice!!

I'd take the collar off.... I have never had to use one on any animal. Just keep an eye on her to make sure she doesn't start messing with the stitches.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I think you're right, I'll wait until Carl gets home so he can hold her while I do it. I get a bit icky about stitches and things so probably best to have another grown up around!

I don't "do" dresses so really struggled to find one I would wear. I have to get a fascinator too, I actually had to look up what one of those was! I'm so not a girly girl!


----------



## Shell195

Some cats react to the effects of anesthesia badly and you can get a hypo reactive state, maybe shes one of these. Weve had a few lately, the best thing to do is leave her quiet and in the dark until she recovers. We never use buster collars if we can help it.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I managed to take the collar off all by myself, she's padded into the kitchen and had a drink and headed back to the cupboard, she looks a lot calmer. Vet recommended scrambled egg for her tea and a good nights sleep


----------



## Amalthea

Glad she's calmer now 

I do like dressing up, but I'm picky when it comes to dresses and actually spending money on myself *lol*

Here are a couple that I really like, but I'd get them for work *lol*

http://www.joebrowns.co.uk/sp+Womens-Dresses-Tunics-Ravello-Dress+LD197

http://www.joebrowns.co.uk/sp+Womens-Dresses-Tunics-Unique-Style-Dress+LD180


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I LOVE both those dresses, and affordable too! You look at them and think -I don't even want to see the price and then it's not bad! You could dress those up with heels or wear them with boots


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys,
We've been for a nice walk round the park today with dogs, as the weather is good. We bumped into a couple walking a JRT. The man said about Daisy "Oo, is that a French Bulldog?". "No, she's a Boston Terrier" I replied. Then his wife pipes up "Aw, are they miniature Chihuahuas?". I tried not to laugh as I told her "They're just Chihuahuas". :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys,
> We've been for a nice walk round the park today with dogs, as the weather is good. We bumped into a couple walking a JRT. The man said about Daisy "Oo, is that a French Bulldog?". "No, she's a Boston Terrier" I replied. Then his wife pipes up "Aw, are they miniature Chihuahuas?". I tried not to laugh as I told her "They're just Chihuahuas". :lol2:


 
The weather has been good hasnt it:2thumb: I was grounded as the car is at the garage getting the fan switch mended:bash:
When I walk Kye people ask to stroke the nice mastiff with the waggy tail then recoil in horror when i tell them hes a rottie, stupid people:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> The weather has been good hasnt it:2thumb: I was grounded as the car is at the garage getting the fan switch mended:bash:
> When I walk Kye people ask to stroke the nice mastiff with the waggy tail then recoil in horror when i tell them hes a rottie, stupid people:lol2:


We were talking to a woman showing Golden Retrievers & she asked us what the differences were between Boston Terriers & French Bulldogs. She then told us that at another show she went to, one of the stewards of a gundog class called out to the 3 handlers of Golden Retrievers "can we have the Labrador things to the end of the line please" :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Timewarpbunny said:


> I LOVE both those dresses, and affordable too! You look at them and think -I don't even want to see the price and then it's not bad! You could dress those up with heels or wear them with boots



I especially like the patchwork one... Reminds me of Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas :2thumb: May end up just wearing that... Dunno :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am trying to find a dress for my high school reunion..... Finding quite a few that I like, but not for what I want it for (like I've found a couple on sale at Joe Browns that'd be great for work.... and I MAY have to treat myself). It needs to be funky and unique (was looking at cocktail dresses, but there's no telling what color my hair'll be in Sept, so it has to be different to keep from clashing with my hair *lol*) and relatively inexpensive.......... The dress itself should show off my best feature (CLEAVAGE), hide lumpy bits in the middle, and be either above or below the knee, not knee-length (knee-length makes me look short and squatty)...... HELP!!!!


Not much to ask then! :lol:

I like the second one of the two links you posted best - the patchwork one too, but is it dressy enough for a school reunion when you want to look really special? I'm not too sure, but you do suit black and black would go with any colours in your hair and you can dress it up with colourful accessories.

Jeni, I'd take the collar off too and I love that prom dress! :2thumb: 


Zoo-Man said:


> The man said about Daisy "Oo, is that a French Bulldog?". "No, she's a Boston Terrier" I replied. Then his wife pipes up "Aw, are they miniature Chihuahuas?". I tried not to laugh as I told her "They're just Chihuahuas". :lol2:


:roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Wait til you see my latest freaking brilliant freecycle snag!!!!!!!! Uploading pics now


----------



## ChelseaK

This is my cheeky little fattie Tigga! He has no tail because he got knocked over a good few years ago =[ but his balance is perfect now! 

This seems to be his favorite spot at the moment...on the end of my bed watching my gerbils!










He has a crusty nose because he likes sniffing exhausts =/ especially when the cars just been turned off. Love my big fat ginger cat i do XD


----------



## Shell195

ChelseaK said:


> image
> 
> This is my cheeky little fattie Tigga! He has no tail because he got knocked over a good few years ago =[ but his balance is perfect now!
> 
> This seems to be his favorite spot at the moment...on the end of my bed watching my gerbils!
> 
> image
> 
> He has a crusty nose because he likes sniffing exhausts =/ especially when the cars just been turned off. Love my big fat ginger cat i do XD


 
Cute kitty:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Tigga is lovely!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...reaking-love-freecycle-heavy.html#post8454332


----------



## feorag

ChelseaK said:


> image
> 
> This is my cheeky little fattie Tigga! He has no tail because he got knocked over a good few years ago =[ but his balance is perfect now!
> 
> This seems to be his favorite spot at the moment...on the end of my bed watching my gerbils!
> 
> image
> 
> He has a crusty nose because he likes sniffing exhausts =/ especially when the cars just been turned off. Love my big fat ginger cat i do XD


Lovely fella! :flrt:



Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...reaking-love-freecycle-heavy.html#post8454332


I'm not surprised you freaking love freecycle - that's excellent! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

And just last week, we got a double bed..... Ours was beyond fooked and this one was in a spare bedroom, so hardly used. It's a pretty basic double divan, but it does have a couple drawers (which our crappy one didn't have). Love freecycle!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Tigga is lovely!!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...reaking-love-freecycle-heavy.html#post8454332


Wow Jen, thats a brilliant find! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Isn't it just!!  I am so pleased with it!! Bindi has been snuggled up in the highest "house" for quite a while, too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Isn't it just!!  I am so pleased with it!! Bindi has been snuggled up in the highest "house" for quite a while, too


My 2 would love it too! They love their floor-to-ceiling scratch tower, & my settee loves that fact! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* We've got a total of three big scratchers now..... And they use them all (and two of them were off freecycle)  Gonna attach their wall hammock thingy-ma-jig next to this new one, so they'll have another level for it. Might ask Kate to make me a Kitty Kastle sign to hang on the wall by it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *lol* We've got a total of three big scratchers now..... And they use them all (and two of them were off freecycle)  Gonna attach their wall hammock thingy-ma-jig next to this new one, so they'll have another level for it. Might ask Kate to make me a Kitty Kastle sign to hang on the wall by it


I'd love to have more big cat scratchers but Clark would have a fit! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary enjoys watching 'em play on them, too, so I'm lucky! *lol* Although, he disagreed when I said this is the best freecycle snag I've had.... He thinks it's the bed


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Gary enjoys watching 'em play on them, too, so I'm lucky! *lol* Although, he disagreed when I said this is the best freecycle snag I've had.... He thinks it's the bed


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, right!! He's crazy.

I think I am off to bed now.... Nighty night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I know, right!! He's crazy.
> 
> I think I am off to bed now.... Nighty night xx


Ok, goodnight hun xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just seen this in Off Topic 18+. Don't know why it was posted in there, as its relevant to Other Pets section, & definately to this thread, but oh well, probably cos we're all a bunch of nutters!

This cat gets caught barking (yes, barking!) & quickly changes tact! This is so funny! YouTube - ‪


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Just seen this in Off Topic 18+. Don't know why it was posted in there, as its relevant to Other Pets section, & definately to this thread, but oh well, probably cos we're all a bunch of nutters!
> 
> This cat gets caught barking (yes, barking!) & quickly changes tact! This is so funny! YouTube - ‪


 
:lol2: this has just had Dolly barking too.

I need more cat scratchers as my lot wreck them very quickly


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: this has just had Dolly barking too.
> 
> I need more cat scratchers as my lot wreck them very quickly


My scratcher gets plenty of use with just 2 on it :lol2:

Im being entertained by 2 Chihuahuas beating up a Boston Terrier on the settee :lol2: I think we need another North West dog walk/meet soon :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Amalthea said:


> Although, he disagreed when I said this is the best freecycle snag I've had.... He thinks it's the bed


Wonder why?:whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Just seen this in Off Topic 18+. Don't know why it was posted in there, as its relevant to Other Pets section, & definately to this thread, but oh well, probably cos we're all a bunch of nutters!
> 
> This cat gets caught barking (yes, barking!) & quickly changes tact! This is so funny! YouTube - ‪


Why would anyone put that in 18+??

Skye was searching frantically for the critter when I turned the sound up! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Wonder why?:whistling2:



:lol2::lol2::lol2: He is male..... 

I saw that in 18+ yesterday.... Posted it on my facebook :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Just rang the garage about the car and they are all on dinner:bash: I need the car back as I am in desperate need of goats milk for the hoglet I have here and he doesnt like Esbilac


----------



## Amalthea

I hate how garages just don't let you know what is going on with your car.... The one by us will tell us the car will be ready on such a day at such a time, only for them to all go home at the end of the day without contacting us at all.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I hate how garages just don't let you know what is going on with your car.... The one by us will tell us the car will be ready on such a day at such a time, only for them to all go home at the end of the day without contacting us at all.


 
Yay its ready and Steve has gone to pick it up. They said they rang at 9.00 this morning, I guess I was still in bed :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Good place to be at 9am!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Make sure you have the volume on to get the full effect (it's not one of those jump out and scare ya videos... promise) 

YouTube - ‪Cutest Wrestling Match Ever - PetTube.com‬‏


----------



## Nix

Eileen - my friend was thinking about having a somali so off I trot to the somalicatclub website to find a breeder list and who do I see on there - you  I know you don't breed any more but is there anyone you would recommend?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jees,how much blood can come out one Chihuahua's lady bits??? Indy now has a red hind foot & a half red tail, & Clark's t-shirt is funky red-spotted :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He'll start a new trend!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> He'll start a new trend!


So instead of tye-dye, it'll be...........................






















tw*t splat? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *deep breath* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: He is male.....


Ah! :hmm: That explains it! :lol2: 


Amalthea said:


> Good place to be at 9am!!!


Have to agree with that - it's where I was at 9:00 this morning. 


Amalthea said:


> Make sure you have the volume on to get the full effect (it's not one of those jump out and scare ya videos... promise)
> 
> YouTube - ‪Cutest Wrestling Match Ever - PetTube.com‬‏


That is just so cute! 


Nix said:


> Eileen - my friend was thinking about having a somali so off I trot to the somalicatclub website to find a breeder list and who do I see on there - you  I know you don't breed any more but is there anyone you would recommend?


I've no idea why I'm still on there as a breeder - the website is done by my best non-local friend and she knows I've never bred for 5 years now!

I would always recommend my friend, Emma (Watts) in Gloucester as she breed great cats, lovely temperament and very well socialised. I have other friends who breed great cats and who socialise them properly, but as you might imagine there are new breeders coming into cats all the time, so there are a lot of Somali breeders that I've never met and whose methods I don't know so wouldn't be happy to recommend them.

However, if your friend found a kitten she liked the look of I could certainly tell you if I know the breeder or if I can recommend them.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> So instead of tye-dye, it'll be...........................
> 
> 
> tw*t splat? :lol2:


Just seen this Colin! :hmm: Tut tut, naughty boy! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Just seen this Colin! :hmm: Tut tut, naughty boy! :roll2: PMSL!!


I couldn't help myself, I saw it & it just needed taking on! Sorry Miss! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

:gasp:..................C O L I NNNNNNNNN Im shocked :halo:














:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :gasp:..................C O L I NNNNNNNNN Im shocked :halo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Mmm, whats that smell.....................................?

Oh yeah, its bullsh*t

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

My friend from the sanctuary has just been round with a tiny hoglet, he was found with his eyes still shut by a member of the public who thought they would watch him for 24 hours before seekig hekp:bash:
Hes been with a local woman who has fostered for us in the past and hes been doing really well but today she decided to go to a dog show and left him with her mother. The hoglet(eyes now open) is used to being syringe fed so why the hell did she leave her mother a bottle which he refused to take. She rang the sanctuary this afternoon and said he hadnt fed all day so my friend confiscated him and hes staying with me.
The original fosterer said she would have him back tonight.................she hasnt a hope in hell of getting him back or any others in the future:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> My friend from the sanctuary has just been round with a tiny hoglet, he was found with his eyes still shut by a member of the public who thought they would watch him for 24 hours before seekig hekp:bash:
> Hes been with a local woman who has fostered for us in the past and hes been doing really well but today she decided to go to a dog show and left him with her mother. The hoglet(eyes now open) is used to being syringe fed so why the hell did she leave her mother a bottle which he refused to take. She rang the sanctuary this afternoon and said he hadnt fed all day so my friend confiscated him and hes staying with me.
> The original fosterer said she would have him back tonight.................she hasnt a hope in hell of getting him back or any others in the future:devil:


Gee, sounds like a bit of a tool. 

You could be brave & ask Clark if we can do some fostering for you Shell 
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Gee, sounds like a bit of a tool.
> 
> You could be brave & ask Clark if we can do some fostering for you Shell
> :lol2:


 
Is that a chicken I hear:whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F

Take a look guys!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-our-chihuahua-gave-birth-53.html#post8458305


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Take a look guys!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-our-chihuahua-gave-birth-53.html#post8458305


 
Too late Clark, hes showed us this already


----------



## Amalthea

What a dickhead, Shell!!!!

Just gotten home from boxing... First class in 6 weeks, cuz the instructor broke her ankle... I'm fooked!!!!


----------



## ami_j

Rotterman, Doberman Rottweiler Hybrid, Rottermans

these look familiar huh :|


----------



## Amalthea

"hybrid"....... :yeahright: Same species, dipstick (I censored myself there), therefore NOT a hybrid!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> "hybrid"....... :yeahright: Same species, dipstick (I censored myself there), therefore NOT a hybrid!


haha i know and i wont be poncing round saying i have a rotterman either XD


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> haha i know and i wont be poncing round saying i have a rotterman either XD


 
With a name like that you could sell him for hundreds of pounds:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> With a name like that you could sell him for hundreds of pounds:lol2:


believe me atm its tempting...he is too small though so im very baffled....so people are saying rotty, some are saying dobe...i just want to know :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> believe me atm its tempting...he is too small though so im very baffled....so people are saying rotty, some are saying dobe...i just want to know :lol2:


 
You could get him DNA tested:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> You could get him DNA tested:whistling2:


Im thinking about it , its pricey though


----------



## Amalthea

Went and watched The Hangover 2.... VERY funny!!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive not even seen 1 :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely should! There's a few :gasp: moments.... Very funny!! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We've just come back from our friend Dave's. Been swatting up for a seminar we are going to tomorrow & Thursday evenings. Its about dog show judging, dog structure, etc & is by Frank Cane (he used to be on Crufts when it was on the BBC). It should be very interesting, & we have an asssesment on it which if we pass (gotta get 46 out of 50), we are awarded a KC certificate, which could help towards a future as a judge.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Ive been up since 7 as I fed the hoglet and couldnt be bothered going back to bed.
Our neighbours baby was due in a week and she she went into labour early this morning, by the time the ambulance arrived she had already had him :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!! Good thing the ambulance people were there to help, eh? *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Awww!! Good thing the ambulance people were there to help, eh? *lol*


Not sure they made it in time:whistling2: I wonder if this baby will be under SS too:whip:

Maybe I should get up early every day, Ive scrubbed, cleaned done 2 loads of washing, cleaned litter trays and washed the dining room curtains


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed... *lol* What's SS?


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Morning all. Ive been up since 7 as I fed the hoglet and couldnt be bothered going back to bed.
> Our neighbours baby was due in a week and she she went into labour early this morning, by the time the ambulance arrived she had already had him :gasp:


Blimey! That's fast! lucky her I guess?!



Shell195 said:


> Not sure they made it in time:whistling2: I wonder if this baby will be under SS too:whip:
> 
> Maybe I should get up early every day, Ive scrubbed, cleaned done 2 loads of washing, cleaned litter trays and washed the dining room curtains


he he he I love days like that. I've been getting up extra early as have so much to do at the moment and it's great getting all the chores out the way so early 



Amalthea said:


> Indeed... *lol* What's SS?


I assumed social services?


----------



## Amalthea

That's what I figured.....

Kelly (ladyboid) has that special ratty litter and I seriously want the little girl (downunder rats are my dream ratlet), so even though I really shouldn't be spending money on things I don't need, I asked her how much for two of the babies and to go halfsies with somebody who's having some couried up here.... Really shouldn't have. £42. Oh well. Will just have to drool from afar for the time being, I guess.


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all! Shell I was up before you this morning at 6:45am :gasp:

As you know I don't 'do' early mornings cos I'm useless and this morning was no exception cos I was so worried about having to be up so early that I couldn't sleep! :roll:

I was still struggling to get to sleep when I heard voices at 12:45. At first I thought it was someone outside in a car with the radio on, but it went on and on and on until eventually I realised it was in the house and it was the telly!!! Chris Packham doing wildlife!! I've no idea how that happened cos I turned the telly off and anyway I heard nothing until then.

Then I woke up at 3:00am and while struggling to get back off again realised that I'd sorted out everything I needed the night before and had forgotten my id and I had to produce it with my invitation. So then i couldn't get back to sleep for worrying about whether I would still remember in the morning! 

Then I woke up at 5:00 when one of the cats knocked half the stuff off my bedside cabinet! :bash: By then my sore tooth was aching (probably because I was grinding my teeth!) so I had to take a painkiller and then I woke up and had to get up, so a crap night's sleep.

Got up and showered and instead of getting dressed went downstairs in my pj's and had breakfast and put some 'slap' on, because i didn't want to risk spilling something on my skirt or blouse, or getting hair all over it. Then I went upstairs got dressed came downstairs, got the car keys off the hook in the kitchen and put Skye in the kitchen for the day.

At that point I realised I wasn't wearing my glasses, so went upstairs for them, but they weren't there, so I thought I must have put them on before I got dressed and taken them off downstairs when I was doing my make up, so back downstairs searching for glasses which were nowhere to be found. Then I remembered about the cat and the bedside cabinet and went back upstairs and found them between the wall and the cabinet. Downstairs all ready to go and I couldn't find where I'd put down the car keys! :devil: So a further search for those and I finally got out the door just at the time I *had *to.

Then ..................... I get stopped at traffic lights just before the A1 where they're doing roadworks and while I was sitting waiting for the lights to change for some reason I looked down at my blouse and couldn't work out why I was looking at lots of thread ends sticking out the front of the blouse and that was when I realised that I had my blouse on inside out!! :roll: 

So there was no choice but to pull in at a lay-by on the A1 and take it off turn it right side out and put it on again!
So that was all the high drama before I even got to Alnwick! :lol2: Imagine going to meet the queen with your blouse on inside out! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*LMAO* Busy morning, then, Eileen??  How'd it go?


----------



## Shell195

Haha Eileen that so made me giggle:lol2: Did you have a good day?

Yes Jen and Nancy, social services was the right guess.
Ive not long come in from being at work and going to Asda, Ive not even taken my boots off yet:bash: Usually I come in, get a wash and get changed then sort the small critters, but Sophie decided to make my tea so Im sat here eating it and talking on here:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've got a shepherds pie cooking right now  Gary goes off to Basingstoke tomorrow til Friday...


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Busy morning, then, Eileen??  How'd it go?


Well it went like clockwork - incredibly well organised, but they were late! Their train got held up - no surprise there!! :lol:

We left in beautiful sunshine, parked, got on the courtesy bus provided and literally walked through the gate, couldn't believe there was no queue! We were directed straight to refreshments, no queue, *loadsa *food, but who wants sandwiches and sausage rolls at 9:15 in the morning?? Got a lovely strawberry tart (couldn't resist) walked through to the next courtyard and down to what was used as the quidditch field in Harry Potter (which was our area) and before we even got there it started raining. Great big huge thunderstorm style drops, so my blouse was soaked through and sticking to me by the time I got to where they had a marquee and all the PWU's were waiting (no VIPs here, just People Without Umberellas :lol

So we stood in the marquee until about 10:10 when people started moving towards the roped off area and fortunately it suddenly stopped raining so out we went and stood................ and stood..................... and stood until about 11:20 when they finally arrived. 

A few important groups of people had been selected to meet the queen and we had the Alnwick Lions standing inside the ring right in front of us, so they blocked our view a bit, but the Queen and Prince Phillip stopped to speak to them, so I got a few photos.

So a lot of standing around waiting and about 15 minutes of sight! More or less what we expected.

Then we went into Alnwick and had a very enjoyable lunch and back to the castle, because Heather only had half her goodies in her goody bag. We saw loads of people coming out with trays full of food, some carrying 2 or 3 of them and one guy with a huge cardboard box stacked to the top. It appeared that Greggs had over catered and were giving everything away so we went back in to get some. They had mountains of sausage rolls and breakfast rolls, a few muffins and trays and trays full of strawberry tarts, so we all got a trayful of food and this is what Barry and I had for tea! :lol2:










Oh and I supposed I'd better show you photos of the Queen










Prince Philip










And Alan Shearer for the non-Royalists - :lol2:










And my favourite - the Sea Cadet who gave me his cap so I could keep my hair dry :lol:, but he drew the line at giving me his coat too!


----------



## Amalthea

Anybody able take in a cat?? A friend of mine works in a company that deals with apartments and somebody moved out of one. When the landlord went in to clear it, there was a female (tortie) cat tied up in there. When they called the previous tenant to ask if they realised they left a cat, their response was "yeah, we can't take it" and hung up. My friend now has the cat (she's quite pretty), but their dog is a cow when it comes to cats (she's terrible when we babysit her) and the cat is panicking. If I can't find somebody asap, I've said she can come and spend the night in our bathroom, but we really need to find somewhere for her. HELP!!!


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Just got to read through all that, Eileen!!! Sounds like you had a great time! And wonderful pics (my favorite is definitely the cadet one, too *lol*)


----------



## Amalthea

She's coming here for the night, at least...... She really can't stay there with Grace going crazy over her. STRESSFUL is not the word for anybody having to listen to Grace going mental!


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> We've just come back from our friend Dave's. Been swatting up for a seminar we are going to tomorrow & Thursday evenings. Its about dog show judging, dog structure, etc & is by Frank Cane (he used to be on Crufts when it was on the BBC). *It should be very interesting, & we have an asssesment on it which if we pass (gotta get 46 out of 50), we are awarded a KC certificate, which could help towards a future as a judge.*


 We have just got back from the first part and had our assessment for the first part. We both passed and got 50 out of 50! The second part is tomorrow night.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Blimey, everyone's had a busy day! Eileen your story made me chuckle and your pics are fab! I met Prince Charles when I was a tiddler and all I can remember is his parting...

Jen, that's a gorgeous puddy tat, wish I had the room.


Well done Clark and Colin on your assessment (I'm still learning names so I really hope I got that right!) that's amazing 100%! Good luck for tomorrow!

Well my kittens went today - the lady who wants to adopt them has taken them both as they're fully weaned now! They're 6 weeks old so my supervisor was happy as she's experienced. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with all my spare time!

Shell, just for you I finally got a pic of my hair! https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5621150006013604546


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well it went like clockwork - incredibly well organised, but they were late! Their train got held up - no surprise there!! :lol:
> 
> We left in beautiful sunshine, parked, got on the courtesy bus provided and literally walked through the gate, couldn't believe there was no queue! We were directed straight to refreshments, no queue, *loadsa *food, but who wants sandwiches and sausage rolls at 9:15 in the morning?? Got a lovely strawberry tart (couldn't resist) walked through to the next courtyard and down to what was used as the quidditch field in Harry Potter (which was our area) and before we even got there it started raining. Great big huge thunderstorm style drops, so my blouse was soaked through and sticking to me by the time I got to where they had a marquee and all the PWU's were waiting (no VIPs here, just People Without Umberellas :lol
> 
> So we stood in the marquee until about 10:10 when people started moving towards the roped off area and fortunately it suddenly stopped raining so out we went and stood................ and stood..................... and stood until about 11:20 when they finally arrived.
> 
> A few important groups of people had been selected to meet the queen and we had the Alnwick Lions standing inside the ring right in front of us, so they blocked our view a bit, but the Queen and Prince Phillip stopped to speak to them, so I got a few photos.
> 
> So a lot of standing around waiting and about 15 minutes of sight! More or less what we expected.
> 
> Then we went into Alnwick and had a very enjoyable lunch and back to the castle, because Heather only had half her goodies in her goody bag. We saw loads of people coming out with trays full of food, some carrying 2 or 3 of them and one guy with a huge cardboard box stacked to the top. It appeared that Greggs had over catered and were giving everything away so we went back in to get some. They had mountains of sausage rolls and breakfast rolls, a few muffins and trays and trays full of strawberry tarts, so we all got a trayful of food and this is what Barry and I had for tea! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Oh and I supposed I'd better show you photos of the Queen
> 
> image
> 
> Prince Philip
> 
> image
> 
> And Alan Shearer for the non-Royalists - :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> And my favourite - the Sea Cadet who gave me his cap so I could keep my hair dry :lol:, but he drew the line at giving me his coat too!
> 
> image


 
Wow what an eventful day. Great pics especially the cadet one:2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> image


Pretty puss



Amalthea said:


> She's coming here for the night, at least...... She really can't stay there with Grace going crazy over her. STRESSFUL is not the word for anybody having to listen to Grace going mental!


 
I really wish we could help Jen but money is so tight at the minute and rehoming so slow:bash: How was she tied up? I really do hate people sometimes!!!
Try ringing these, especially Bleakholt

*Rehoming Sanctuaries: *

*Animals In Distress sanctuary (Irlam Mcr) 0161 775 2221*

*Bleakholt animal sanctuary Edenfield Gtr Manchester 01706 822577 *

*Cat Action Trust 01706 822577 *


*Dove Cat Rescue (Buxton) 01298816200 *

*Home rescue 01706 842959 *

*Millstream (Clayton Gtr Mcr) 0161 683 4194 *

*Oldham Cats 0161 653 6530 *

*Peggy Hendersons (Sale Gtr Manchester) 0161 973 5318 *

*Pikeview Oldham 0161 626 2230 *

*Society for abandoned animals Stretford Manchester 0161 973 5318 *

*Windy Ways Macclesfield 01625 422246 *




CE1985F said:


> We have just got back from the first part and had our assessment for the first part. We both passed and got 50 out of 50! The second part is tomorrow night.


 
Well done to both of you:no1: What did you have to do to pass?


----------



## CE1985F

Timewarpbunny said:


> Blimey, everyone's had a busy day! Eileen your story made me chuckle and your pics are fab! I met Prince Charles when I was a tiddler and all I can remember is his parting...
> 
> Jen, that's a gorgeous puddy tat, wish I had the room.
> 
> 
> *Well done Clark and Colin on your assessment (I'm still learning names so I really hope I got that right!) that's amazing 100%! Good luck for tomorrow!*
> 
> Well my kittens went today - the lady who wants to adopt them has taken them both as they're fully weaned now! They're 6 weeks old so my supervisor was happy as she's experienced. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with all my spare time!
> 
> Shell, just for you I finally got a pic of my hair! https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5621150006013604546


Yes name are correct and thank you.



Shell195 said:


> Well done to both of you:no1: What did you have to do to pass?


 
Thank you. It was a 'Hands on' assessment, so we had to go over a dog as a judge would and point out area's of the dogs i.e. Withers, joints etc.....


----------



## Amalthea

CE1985F said:


> We have just got back from the first part and had our assessment for the first part. We both passed and got 50 out of 50! The second part is tomorrow night.


Wow!!! Well done, guys!!! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Pretty puss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish we could help Jen but money is so tight at the minute and rehoming so slow:bash: How was she tied up? I really do hate people sometimes!!!
> Try ringing these, especially Bleakholt
> 
> *Rehoming Sanctuaries: *
> 
> *Animals In Distress sanctuary (Irlam Mcr) 0161 775 2221*
> 
> *Bleakholt animal sanctuary Edenfield Gtr Manchester 01706 822577 *
> 
> *Cat Action Trust 01706 822577 *
> 
> 
> *Dove Cat Rescue (Buxton) 01298816200 *
> 
> *Home rescue 01706 842959 *
> 
> *Millstream (Clayton Gtr Mcr) 0161 683 4194 *
> 
> *Oldham Cats 0161 653 6530 *
> 
> *Peggy Hendersons (Sale Gtr Manchester) 0161 973 5318 *
> 
> *Pikeview Oldham 0161 626 2230 *
> 
> *Society for abandoned animals Stretford Manchester 0161 973 5318 *
> 
> *Windy Ways Macclesfield 01625 422246 *


She's lovely, bless her!! All I know is she was tied up with a short chain that just about let her reach her water and food. She was there for three days before anybody found her. Has a few fleas and no whiskers...... So she's been frontlined and settled in for the night. She's seen Lou 9and he's seen her) and no bad words were exchanged. Will try those links tomorrow or Friday (of course, I am working tomorrow......). 

Will somebody "like" this post, so I can find it easier :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Shell!!!


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Blimey, everyone's had a busy day! Eileen your story made me chuckle and your pics are fab! I met Prince Charles when I was a tiddler and all I can remember is his parting...
> 
> Jen, that's a gorgeous puddy tat, wish I had the room.
> 
> 
> Well done Clark and Colin on your assessment (I'm still learning names so I really hope I got that right!) that's amazing 100%! Good luck for tomorrow!
> 
> Well my kittens went today - the lady who wants to adopt them has taken them both as they're fully weaned now! They're 6 weeks old so my supervisor was happy as she's experienced. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with all my spare time!
> 
> Shell, just for you I finally got a pic of my hair! https://picasaweb.google.com/107354...key=Gv1sRgCM_7gZC30oKRwgE#5621150006013604546


Wow thats gone quick, enjoy your freedom while it lasts:lol2:
I thought your branch of Cats protection vaccinated etc before rehoming them?
Im handrearing a wild hoglet at the minute, hes adorable:flrt:

Wow, are you sure I cant have your hair:whistling2: Mine is naturally fine, straight and mousey so Ive spent as long as I can remember dying it varying degrees of red:bash: One of my neices has beautiful red curly hair that she now dyes black and straightens:bash: >>>>>>> Goes to sulk


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Yes name are correct and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.It was a 'Hands on' assessment, so we had to go over a dog as a judge would and point out area's of the dogs i.e. Withers, joints etc.....


 
What do yo have to do tomorrow?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, Shell!!!


 
I have an elderly ginger cat chasing the puppy:lol2: It serves her right for pulling his tail:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Here are some better pics of Miss Puss.....


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> What do yo have to do tomorrow?


 
Ermmmm, Movement and Conformation. Not sure how that is assessed yet, find out tomorrow!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Anybody able take in a cat?? A friend of mine works in a company that deals with apartments and somebody moved out of one. When the landlord went in to clear it, there was a female (tortie) cat tied up in there. When they called the previous tenant to ask if they realised they left a cat, their response was "yeah, we can't take it" and hung up. My friend now has the cat (she's quite pretty), but their dog is a cow when it comes to cats (she's terrible when we babysit her) and the cat is panicking. If I can't find somebody asap, I've said she can come and spend the night in our bathroom, but we really need to find somewhere for her. HELP!!!


Poor bloody cat! 3 days you say? :bash: Those people should be reported for cruelty! :bash:


CE1985F said:


> We have just got back from the first part and had our assessment for the first part. We both passed and got 50 out of 50! The second part is tomorrow night.


Well done both of you! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> *lol* Just got to read through all that, Eileen!!! Sounds like you had a great time! And wonderful pics (my favorite is definitely the cadet one, too *lol*)


Yeh, he was dead canny - asked me what I was doing standing in the tent and to get out in the rain, so I said "give me your hat and coat and i will" so he handed me his hat and said "come out then" and I said "no, the deal is for the coat as well" and you can get your shirt wet", but he said not likely" So I gave the camera to his friend and said "take a piccie of me and my new mate" :lol2:

Forgot to tell you there was some weird cat people there too! We had just parked out car and were starting to walk across the field to the road, when Hazel said that there was someone coming in in a hearse and sure enough there 3 people in a hearse with a big black panther cuddly toy lying where the coffin should be and it had a sash that said something like "we care about cats" on it.

The girls were dressed a bit like Helena Bonham-Carter in Sweeny Todd, but the guy had a huge 6" long coloured mohican standing straight up and a long black leather coat, which looked OK until he turned around and he was wearing fishnet tights, a short black skirt with a pink net flouncy thing under it - looked well wierd!

Oh and there were a few of these up on all the parapets with their guns and binocs! :gasp:


----------



## kemist

Inspired by a recent freecycle bargain i have just ordered


----------



## Amalthea

Apparently her previous owners have been reported to the RSPCA, since they have their forwarding address 

She may be alright with mellow dogs, cuz she didn't hiss or anything at Diesel when he didn't notice her (I had him in a sit), but as soon as he saw her, he barked, so I shooed him out. She's has a stressful enough day without adding my lumbering idiot to the list!


----------



## Amalthea

kemist said:


> Inspired by a recent freecycle bargain i have just ordered
> 
> image



:lol2::2thumb: Looks brilliant!!!! :no1: How much did it cost (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Shell, we do normally, but as my friend is experienced, she will have these guys blood tested and vaccinated herself - I guess it saves us money. All I can say is I'm looking forward to a good nights sleep and a day studying tomorrow! I settle down to study and all I get is frantic mewing that they're not attached to me having a cuddle!


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> Inspired by a recent freecycle bargain i have just ordered
> 
> image


:lol2: Dangerous thing this forum!!



Amalthea said:


> Apparently her previous owners have been reported to the RSPCA, since they have their forwarding address


That's good to know - they should be reported - she could have been there longer than 3 days and starved to death! :bash:



Timewarpbunny said:


> Shell, we do normally, but as my friend is experienced, she will have these guys blood tested and vaccinated herself - I guess it saves us money. All I can say is I'm looking forward to a good nights sleep and a day studying tomorrow! I settle down to study and all I get is frantic mewing that they're not attached to me having a cuddle!


Have a good night's sleep tonight secure in the knowledge that you've done those kittens a great big favour!!! :no1:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say that she's a very pretty girl! Lovely! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

She's so sweet, too, bless her! And only tiny. Either a dainty girl or just a kitten. Her teeth are pretty, so I think she's only young, but they all look like adult teeth to me. Just given her a good brushing, and going by the purr, she enjoyed that!!!


----------



## feorag

Poor girl's probably delighted to have someone making a fuss of her after 3 days left alone!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, a few of us have had busy days eh?

Eileen, your early senior moments had me chuckling :lol2:

Jen, what b*st*rds to leave that lovely cat tied inside the house abandooned! Scum like that should be removed from the human race! :devil:

We are dead chuffed to pass the assesments with 100%, & Frank Kane is lovely.

I've decided that Im going to lose some weight. Im not going to diet, Im just going to not et as much & try to exercise a bit more. Ordering some digital bathroom scales too. After looking at some old photos of myself & sorting out some clothes that don't fit me now, I made my decision.


----------



## Amalthea

I agree, Col, I agree.......

Good luck on the goal!! I'd really like to lose a bit before my reunion in Sept......


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I agree, Col, I agree.......
> 
> Good luck on the goal!! I'd really like to lose a bit before my reunion in Sept......


I didn't realise how much weight I'd put on since the pet shop fire 18 months ago, but looking at some photos from before then, I was suprised at how slimmer I looked. I think I have lost a bit of weight since starting work again, & hopefully I will lose plenty more. I also want to tone up a bit too.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah..... I've put on over a stone since last summer  not happy.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Yeah..... I've put on over a stone since last summer  not happy.


Bummer!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

That's really strange! I had exactly the same thought yesterday. I managed to give up smoking (15 days and counting) so thought I'd get fit too. I'm about 3 stone overweight according to what my ideal weight should be, so I went to Superdrug yesterday, bought some of their meal replacement drinks, dug out my ministry of sound workout dvd's, got some digital bathroom scales in Wilkinsons and signed up for LIVESTRONG.COM - Lose Weight & Get Fit with Diet, Nutrition & Fitness Tools - I'd like to lose a stone before the wedding at the end of July and then slow down the weight loss a bit until it's all gone!


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

I'm still struggling to understand why those people tied that poor cat up? What was the purpose of that? Was it to keep her away from the windows so people didn't see her? I'm still so angry about it! :devil:


Zoo-Man said:


> I've decided that Im going to lose some weight. Im not going to diet, Im just going to not et as much & try to exercise a bit more. Ordering some digital bathroom scales too. After looking at some old photos of myself & sorting out some clothes that don't fit me now, I made my decision.


Good luck Colin - and Jen and Jeni.

Nobody needs to lose weight more than me and I make that decision every week, then something goes wrong and I get fed up and decide I don't care about being fat and eat!! That's my undoing!


----------



## Amalthea

The thing that just adds insult to injury was she was left a bowl of food that she could JUST reach, but there was a full box of food left in the apartment that she couldn't get to. What is the point?? She's quite happy sitting on the windowsill in the bathroom, bless her. And she's got a few people interested in her  So hopefully it won't be long before she finds her new permanent home


----------



## feorag

Let's hope so and let's hope the R$PCA do something about it, but tend to doubt they will!


----------



## Amalthea

Me too... Since she's not in the apartment anymore, left to starve, and there's no tv crews or Rolf Harrises rolling about.......


----------



## Esarosa

Poor wee mite she looks lovely :flrt:

Phoenix's first vaccination today, she's a right softie so I'm expecting crying


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!!! I'm sure she'll be fine. Just give her extra cuddles.


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Phoenix's first vaccination today, she's a right softie so I'm expecting crying


Aw, bless her - I bet she's fine - in my experience it's always the boys who scream like babies! :lol2:

Well that's me off to collect Daniel from school, catch you all later.


----------



## kemist

the new post was 57 quid including delivery. Seems alot but if it distracts him from my £400 carpet its a win(he is better but still having moments of stair scratching). I've always said when i had the space i would treat him to a big play/scratch toy so he should be happy. I would love to help with miss puss but am a bit far away Good luck finding her the forever home that she deserves.


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a bargain!!!


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> the new post was 57 quid including delivery. Seems alot but if it distracts him from my £400 carpet its a win(he is better but still having moments of stair scratching). I've always said when i had the space i would treat him to a big play/scratch toy so he should be happy. I would love to help with miss puss but am a bit far away Good luck finding her the forever home that she deserves.


I think that's a bargain all right!

20 year ago you wouldn't have got anything that size under £100, if not more. You'd have paid £25 for a simple pole with a table on top - honestly!!!


----------



## Esarosa

That cat tree is a bargain, off to harass Will  

Back from the vets. Vet is really pleased with her progress so far and her weight gain, her hernia is apparently less prominant (tbh I struggle finding it now) which is a good sign. She said chances are if it carries on like this that she won't need corrective surgery but of course they'll keep an eye on it. Phoenix WAS being a tart until the point where the thermometer came out and after that she couldn't remove her from my top :? 

Next vaccination is three weeks today and she'll get her microchip then if we want it done, part of the loyalty scheme we took out on her. To be honest, I'd rather they did what they did with Libby and just do it whilst she's under anesthetic for the spay but can talk to her about that then. Hissed at the vet after her nasty needle then curled into me so with the size of the microchip needle I'm thinking I'd rather not scar her for life  I've never seen her hiss at a person before...so guessing we don't have a vet fan anymore, wheras even now Libby is a complete attention whore with them.

Only thing the vet did say was that she'd recommend this Hills Science Plan kitten food rather than James Wellbeloved...She said her coat would improve on that.. Her coat has improved a hundred fold since she came to us, she's lovely and shiny now and Libby has always been glossy on JWB. I like the food it doesn't upset their bellies and I've had no problems on it..could it be perhaps that they want more money from me as I can only get this food from them 'veterinary exclusive'.. I wonder. Unless she develops issues with JWB I'd like her to stay on that..if it aint broke don't fix it? Or do you think the hills science plan veterinary formulated one would be better? :?


----------



## ami_j

Esarosa said:


> That cat tree is a bargain, off to harass Will
> 
> Back from the vets. Vet is really pleased with her progress so far and her weight gain, her hernia is apparently less prominant (tbh I struggle finding it now) which is a good sign. She said chances are if it carries on like this that she won't need corrective surgery but of course they'll keep an eye on it. Phoenix WAS being a tart until the point where the thermometer came out and after that she couldn't remove her from my top :?
> 
> Next vaccination is three weeks today and she'll get her microchip then if we want it done, part of the loyalty scheme we took out on her. To be honest, I'd rather they did what they did with Libby and just do it whilst she's under anesthetic for the spay but can talk to her about that then. Hissed at the vet after her nasty needle then curled into me so with the size of the microchip needle I'm thinking I'd rather not scar her for life  I've never seen her hiss at a person before...so guessing we don't have a vet fan anymore, wheras even now Libby is a complete attention whore with them.
> 
> Only thing the vet did say was that she'd recommend this Hills Science Plan kitten food rather than James Wellbeloved...She said her coat would improve on that.. Her coat has improved a hundred fold since she came to us, she's lovely and shiny now and Libby has always been glossy on JWB. I like the food it doesn't upset their bellies and I've had no problems on it..*could it be perhaps that they want more money from me as I can only get this food from them 'veterinary exclusive'.*. I wonder. Unless she develops issues with JWB I'd like her to stay on that..if it aint broke don't fix it? Or do you think the hills science plan veterinary formulated one would be better? :?


thats what I would be thinking, But im a cynic anyway :lol2:


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Ah! :hmm: That explains it! :lol2:
> Have to agree with that - it's where I was at 9:00 this morning.
> That is just so cute!
> I've no idea why I'm still on there as a breeder - the website is done by my best non-local friend and she knows I've never bred for 5 years now!
> 
> I would always recommend my friend, Emma (Watts) in Gloucester as she breed great cats, lovely temperament and very well socialised. I have other friends who breed great cats and who socialise them properly, but as you might imagine there are new breeders coming into cats all the time, so there are a lot of Somali breeders that I've never met and whose methods I don't know so wouldn't be happy to recommend them.
> 
> However, if your friend found a kitten she liked the look of I could certainly tell you if I know the breeder or if I can recommend them.


 
Eileen, have you head of Stacym Somalis? I'll pass on Emma's name. Thank you. Now for a proper read back


----------



## Nix

Kemist - where did you order that post from. 57 is a bargain and my Keiko's one and a half poles with a bridge between them is getting a bit dead.


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Eileen, have you head of Stacym Somalis? I'll pass on Emma's name. Thank you. Now for a proper read back


Hmm..... yes I have and that's all I'm gonna say.

She came to me for advice many, many years ago and then went and did her own thing and to be honest I've never been too impressed with what she is breeding, but that's up to your friend.

I was speaking to Emma this morning and she has a 2 week old blue boy, but there is every possibility that she'll end up keeping him cos he's a singleton (the rest of the litter died sadly - she was very late and we think they just 'cooked' too long, possibly the placentas detached before the queen was ready and they ran out of oxygen before they managed to get out).

Does she want a kitten or would she consider a rescue adult?


----------



## feorag

Katie, forgot to say that imao if you are happy with the condition of any of your animals on the food you feed them, then I'd stick with that, to be honest.

we used Harry as our 'guide' whenever we tried out a new food. Only once did he lose his shine, so we didn't put them onto that food, but he did well and had a great condition on any of the foods we fed, even the Costco's own brand, which is what I feed cos it's a good food and a fraction of the cost of all the others.


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Hmm..... yes I have and that's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> She came to me for advice many, many years ago and then went and did her own thing and to be honest I've never been too impressed with what she is breeding, but that's up to your friend.
> 
> I was speaking to Emma this morning and she has a 2 week old blue boy, but there is every possibility that she'll end up keeping him cos he's a singleton (the rest of the litter died sadly - she was very late and we think they just 'cooked' too long, possibly the placentas detached before the queen was ready and they ran out of oxygen before they managed to get out).
> 
> Does she want a kitten or would she consider a rescue adult?


She would consider both. It is all my fault. I was saying about getting a somali kitten later this year (I'm after a kit as we have a cat already and I think a kit will be easier to introduce) and she went to look up the breed. Fell in love and the characters fit what she is looking for in a cat. 

Big hugs for the little blue boy and Emma. 

Stacym has an imported german Somali Tilsim Dan Vincent van Gogh. He is stunning and she has planned breedings with him later on but I am happy to take your advice when my time comes for a somali as I want a good looking cat from a happy home!


----------



## feorag

I must check him out then, because some of the Somalis being imported from the continent are cr*p imao. We do need new breeding to widen the gene pool, but only if the quality is good and a lot of them aren't.

Some of the recent breeding stock that's come into this country from europe and the eu have been cats I wouldn't want to breed from at all to be honest. Ooh, just had a look - don't like his head at all - to me the head is extremely important and looking at him I wouldn't ever put one of my girls to him! 

I'll be interested to hear what Shell thinks of him when she comes on here.

I asked if she was interested in a rescue cos a friend of mine in Edinburgh has a lovely usual female he's looking to rehome. He did find her a loving home and she settled in great, but was not happy to share that home with their original cat, so they've had to admit defeat and send her back.


----------



## Amalthea

*sigh* There's an update on our house guest


----------



## Esarosa

Where's the dislike button. They abandoned her for days. How is it classified as theft when it was the land lord removing her from his own property and they'd clearly admitted they no longer wanted her.That poor girl deserves better than her so called 'owners'


----------



## Amalthea

They were supposed to be moved out 4 days ago now.... But they said they left her there while they moved their furniture out. IT WAS A FULLY FURNISHED APARTMENT!!!! They were asked how she got fleas, if she was an apartment pet, they don't know... And where her whiskers had gone, they don't know. I was sure she was being housed with a dog, that would have given her fleas and chewed off her whiskers........


----------



## Shell195

Poor puss, it worries me they may do this again but she may not be so lucky next time  Why the hell would anyone chain up a cat anyway ?


----------



## Amalthea

That's the thing that really makes no sense!!! Why?? And if you love your pet(s), surely those are the first things you get sorted when you're moving... Don't just leave them there! And I am sure the RSPCA will just say that she should have been left where she was until they came out. Sure of it.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That's the thing that really makes no sense!!! Why?? And if you love your pet(s), surely those are the first things you get sorted when you're moving... Don't just leave them there! And *I am sure the RSPCA will just say that she should have been left where she was until they came out*. Sure of it.


 

Yep,I totally agree:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Gonna go take the Birthday Boy out for a swim, methinks...... Good at cheering me up. Then we're gonna sit down to chicken and baked tater. It's just us tonight, cuz Gary's in Baskingstoke, so Mom's gotta make the little man feel special


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> the new post was 57 quid including delivery. Seems alot but if it distracts him from my £400 carpet its a win(he is better but still having moments of stair scratching). I've always said when i had the space i would treat him to a big play/scratch toy so he should be happy. I would love to help with miss puss but am a bit far away Good luck finding her the forever home that she deserves.


Thats a bloody bargain:no1:



Esarosa said:


> That cat tree is a bargain, off to harass Will
> 
> Back from the vets. Vet is really pleased with her progress so far and her weight gain, her hernia is apparently less prominant (tbh I struggle finding it now) which is a good sign. She said chances are if it carries on like this that she won't need corrective surgery but of course they'll keep an eye on it. Phoenix WAS being a tart until the point where the thermometer came out and after that she couldn't remove her from my top :?
> 
> Next vaccination is three weeks today and she'll get her microchip then if we want it done, part of the loyalty scheme we took out on her. To be honest, I'd rather they did what they did with Libby and just do it whilst she's under anesthetic for the spay but can talk to her about that then. Hissed at the vet after her nasty needle then curled into me so with the size of the microchip needle I'm thinking I'd rather not scar her for life  I've never seen her hiss at a person before...so guessing we don't have a vet fan anymore, wheras even now Libby is a complete attention whore with them.
> 
> Only thing the vet did say was that she'd recommend this Hills Science Plan kitten food rather than James Wellbeloved...She said her coat would improve on that.. Her coat has improved a hundred fold since she came to us, she's lovely and shiny now and Libby has always been glossy on JWB. I like the food it doesn't upset their bellies and I've had no problems on it..could it be perhaps that they want more money from me as I can only get this food from them 'veterinary exclusive'.. I wonder. Unless she develops issues with JWB I'd like her to stay on that..if it aint broke don't fix it? Or do you think the hills science plan veterinary formulated one would be better? :?


Some vets get commission on food sales so ignore them and keep her on the food you are happy with. We always have ID chips done at the first vaccination and its only ever the boys that complain:lol2:



feorag said:


> I must check him out then, because some of the Somalis being imported from the continent are cr*p imao. We do need new breeding to widen the gene pool, but only if the quality is good and a lot of them aren't.
> 
> Some of the recent breeding stock that's come into this country from europe and the eu have been cats I wouldn't want to breed from at all to be honest. Ooh, just had a look - don't like his head at all - to me the head is extremely important and looking at him I wouldn't ever put one of my girls to him!
> 
> I'll be interested to hear what Shell thinks of him when she comes on here.
> 
> I asked if she was interested in a rescue cos a friend of mine in Edinburgh has a lovely usual female he's looking to rehome. He did find her a loving home and she settled in great, but was not happy to share that home with their original cat, so they've had to admit defeat and send her back.


 
Not being very up on breed standards for Somali, all I can say is his head looks to weak to me and he has little ruff but that could just be his age


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yep,I totally agree:bash:


And so do I!! :bash: 


Shell195 said:


> Not being very up on breed standards for Somali, all I can say is his head looks to weak to me and he has little ruff but that could just be his age


Yes, he doesn't have a strong head for a stud cat, but don't you think he has a terrible pinch???

I've just had Elise on the phone - she's just got back from the hospital with Darcey! You know she's doing this 'baby led weaning' where you just give them the same food you eat and allow them to explore the food, lick it etc, even when they aren't able to actually eat it.

Well tonight she sat her on the floor with a bread stick, some pieces of cucumber and half a boiled egg chopped into pieces. Well Darcey played with it and licked it etc etc and then about half an hour later Elise noticed a red mark on her face, which grew and grew and grew until all her neck and face were red, then spots began to appear. So Lee and her rushed her to the hospital and the verdict is that she's allergic to eggs. The doctor said it's the worst case of food allergy she'd seen in a baby that young! :roll:

So Elise has to take her to the doctors tomorrow to request an Epipen and allergy tests on her.


----------



## Amalthea

What a worry!!!! Poor Elise! And poor Darcey!! And eggs are in everything!


----------



## Moosey

Can anyone give me tips on introducing a kitten into our (Harry's) house? We already have a 10 month old castrated tom who is usually great with cats but you never know!


----------



## kemist

CAT TREE SCRATCHING POST SCRATCH ACTIVITY CENTRE BED X | eBay UK

Different colour but same post. ebay had loads but this one took our fancy.You can ask tomorrow how it looks and how easy it was to assemble parcelforce should be bringing it in the morning.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> What a worry!!!! Poor Elise! And poor Darcey!! And eggs are in everything!


They sure are - Elise will now have to check everything that she feeds her and like you say, eggs are in everything!



MissMoose said:


> Can anyone give me tips on introducing a kitten into our (Harry's) house? We already have a 10 month old castrated tom who is usually great with cats but you never know!


I don't think it will take long. At 10 months he's still a bit of a kitten himself and boys love other cats to play with. I imagine once they get over the initial shock (as all cat greet new friends as potential enemies) I don't think it will take much for them to get on. 

Cats work a lot on smell so maybe bringing in something that smells of the kitten for your boy and vice versa might help. An old trick breeders use to re-introduce a queen back into the household after she's been away at stud or rearing her kittens is to put talcum powder into both cats' coats and rub it through immediately before introducing them - then they both smell the same.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Timewarpbunny said:


> That's really strange! I had exactly the same thought yesterday. I managed to give up smoking (15 days and counting) so thought I'd get fit too. I'm about 3 stone overweight according to what my ideal weight should be, so I went to Superdrug yesterday, bought some of their meal replacement drinks, dug out my ministry of sound workout dvd's, got some digital bathroom scales in Wilkinsons and signed up for LIVESTRONG.COM - Lose Weight & Get Fit with Diet, Nutrition & Fitness Tools - I'd like to lose a stone before the wedding at the end of July and then slow down the weight loss a bit until it's all gone!


Good luck Jenni x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Me & Clark both passed our second assesment from the second day of the seminar. We didn't have to do much for it, just an informal discussion about the conformation & movement of dogs. Dave took some pics of us recieving our certificates from Frank Kane. I'll post them when he sends them me. 

We are showing Indy at Blackpool Championship Show tomorrow - EEK!!! There are CCs up for grabs, do if she is placed 1st, 2ndf or 3rd in her class, she has qualified for Crufts! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

kemist said:


> Different colour but same post. ebay had loads but this one took our fancy.You can ask tomorrow how it looks and how easy it was to assemble parcelforce should be bringing it in the morning.


Oooh!! That was quick! Exciting!!!



feorag said:


> They sure are - Elise will now have to check everything that she feeds her and like you say, eggs are in everything!


That's terrible.....  Could it be something she'll grow out of?



Zoo-Man said:


> Me & Clark both passed our second assesment from the second day of the seminar. We didn't have to do much for it, just an informal discussion about the conformation & movement of dogs. Dave took some pics of us recieving our certificates from Frank Kane. I'll post them when he sends them me.
> 
> We are showing Indy at Blackpool Championship Show tomorrow - EEK!!! There are CCs up for grabs, do if she is placed 1st, 2ndf or 3rd in her class, she has qualified for Crufts! :mf_dribble:


Wow!!!! Well done, both of you!!!! :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! That was quick! Exciting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible.....  Could it be something she'll grow out of?
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow!!!! Well done, both of you!!!!* :no1:


Thanks hunni x


----------



## Amalthea

Of course 

I keep thinking I should head off to bed... I'm tired (didn't sleep well last night) and the puppy is pooped (being the Birthday boy is tough, ya know), but I hate going to bed when Gary's away.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Of course
> 
> I keep thinking I should head off to bed... I'm tired (didn't sleep well last night) and the puppy is pooped (being the Birthday boy is tough, ya know), but I hate going to bed when Gary's away.....


Aww, I'll be on a while if you want to stay up x


----------



## Amalthea

Wish I had a laptop, cuz I'd take it in bed with me on nights like this..... I just feel extra alone in bed, if that makes any sense at all. Having Diesel does help a lot, cuz as much as I love the puds, they tend to do their own thing until they want something *lol* Whereas, the pup kinda stays with ya.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Wish I had a laptop, cuz I'd take it in bed with me on nights like this..... I just feel extra alone in bed, if that makes any sense at all. Having Diesel does help a lot, cuz as much as I love the puds, they tend to do their own thing until they want something *lol* Whereas, the pup kinda stays with ya.....


I understand hun. When Clark was in hospital, I spent most nights on the settee cos the bed just didn't feel right with me on my own. Or I took Joe to bed with me.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I do that, as well..... Usually if Gary's away, I sleep on the couch with the tv on, but tv is mindnumbing at the moment and our DVD player isn't working downstairs...... So bed with a movie on upstairs *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I do that, as well..... Usually if Gary's away, I sleep on the couch with the tv on, but tv is mindnumbing at the moment and our DVD player isn't working downstairs...... So bed with a movie on upstairs *lol*


Put a nice colourful happy film on & cuddle up with Diesel : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... Think that's the plan


----------



## Amalthea

Night Col  Thanx for the chat  xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Night Col  Thanx for the chat  xx


Goodnight chuck, sleep well xx


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Me & Clark both passed our second assesment from the second day of the seminar. We didn't have to do much for it, just an informal discussion about the conformation & movement of dogs. Dave took some pics of us recieving our certificates from Frank Kane. I'll post them when he sends them me.
> 
> We are showing Indy at Blackpool Championship Show tomorrow - EEK!!! There are CCs up for grabs, do if she is placed 1st, 2ndf or 3rd in her class, she has qualified for Crufts! :mf_dribble:


Congratulations to you both and best of luck tomorrow! Fingers crossed you have a good day.



Amalthea said:


> That's terrible.....  Could it be something she'll grow out of?


I've no idea to be honest. Stefan, my boss's son is allergic to loads of things and, if anything, he's got worse as he's got older.



Amalthea said:


> I keep thinking I should head off to bed... I'm tired (didn't sleep well last night) and the puppy is pooped (being the Birthday boy is tough, ya know), but I hate going to bed when Gary's away.....


I know exactly what you mean - it doesn't feel right knowing there's nobody there, it's nearly 40 years since I didn't have someone beside me in bed, so it was very hard the other month when Barry had to go away for 2 nights.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Congratulations to you both and best of luck tomorrow! Fingers crossed you have a good day.


Thanks Eileen x


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And so do I!! :bash:
> Yes, he doesn't have a strong head for a stud cat, but don't you think he has a terrible pinch???
> 
> I've just had Elise on the phone - she's just got back from the hospital with Darcey! You know she's doing this 'baby led weaning' where you just give them the same food you eat and allow them to explore the food, lick it etc, even when they aren't able to actually eat it.
> 
> Well tonight she sat her on the floor with a bread stick, some pieces of cucumber and half a boiled egg chopped into pieces. Well Darcey played with it and licked it etc etc and then about half an hour later Elise noticed a red mark on her face, which grew and grew and grew until all her neck and face were red, then spots began to appear. So Lee and her rushed her to the hospital and the verdict is that she's allergic to eggs. The doctor said it's the worst case of food allergy she'd seen in a baby that young! :roll:
> 
> So Elise has to take her to the doctors tomorrow to request an Epipen and allergy tests on her.


 
Not good Eileen  I wonder if they can do anything to help her in the future.

He does have a bad pinch now you have pointed it out. 



MissMoose said:


> Can anyone give me tips on introducing a kitten into our (Harry's) house? We already have a 10 month old castrated tom who is usually great with cats but you never know!


That should be easy to do. I agree with Feorags advice.



Zoo-Man said:


> Me & Clark both passed our second assesment from the second day of the seminar. We didn't have to do much for it, just an informal discussion about the conformation & movement of dogs. Dave took some pics of us recieving our certificates from Frank Kane. I'll post them when he sends them me.
> 
> We are showing Indy at Blackpool Championship Show tomorrow - EEK!!! There are CCs up for grabs, do if she is placed 1st, 2ndf or 3rd in her class, she has qualified for Crufts! :mf_dribble:


Well done to both of you and good luck for tomorrow.


Im used to sleeping without Steve as he does 12 hour night shifts and Im never alone in bed as I have my furry friends to snore and take up the empty bed:lol2:


----------



## Moosey

feorag said:


> They sure are - Elise will now have to check everything that she feeds her and like you say, eggs are in everything!
> 
> I don't think it will take long. At 10 months he's still a bit of a kitten himself and boys love other cats to play with. I imagine once they get over the initial shock (as all cat greet new friends as potential enemies) I don't think it will take much for them to get on.
> 
> Cats work a lot on smell so maybe bringing in something that smells of the kitten for your boy and vice versa might help. An old trick breeders use to re-introduce a queen back into the household after she's been away at stud or rearing her kittens is to put talcum powder into both cats' coats and rub it through immediately before introducing them - then they both smell the same.



Thankyouuuu :flrt: He's already met the kitten once and he seemed more unsure of what it was more than anything else! Fingers crossed it should all go well


----------



## Esarosa

Moose I've just introduced a kitten to our three year old girl and was a nervous wreck. I used the talc idea and gave the kitten her own area to acclimatise to before I started intros. Then I opened the doors and watched them. Libby initially wouldn't even walk past the kitten and there was a little hissing, but within a day or two they were starting to play with one another and now they're the best of friends. Only had the kitten three weeks today I think it is, and to be honest I was prepared for it to take at least that long but I can't praise the talcum idea enough, worked a charm with my two. Just try not to worry to much, I found both of mine sensed when Will was panicking lol.

Ladies not to sound an idiot but what is a bad 'pinch'? I thought the stud looked funny but I think that's because coat wise to a novice like me he looked like a cross between an Aby & a somali his ruff/maine didn't look pronounced enough but his tail was quite lovely to the eye. But again I've not a clue I'm just going off what I thought was 'pretty'.

Jen how did you get on last night? Did Diesel help? And happy belated birthday to Diesel :flrt: Do you watch True Blood I can't remember? (Random and completely offtopic I know :razz


----------



## Esarosa

Well bugger, Phoenix has just been sick. Not sure if it's an adverse reaction to the vaccine? Or just her wolfing her food down. Mentioned how sicky she can be to the vet and she's not concerned. She can go days without being sick then she'll throw up her food and start running around like a loon again :? I'm wondering if it's a combination of wolfing her food down too quickly and playing to hard. But if you lock her in a room on her own she still plays like crazy so not sure what else I can do. Going to wean the Felix out now I think and just feed solely JWB see if that helps. Though with that occasionally I've caught her not chewing too..she's such a lazy sod when it comes to eating.

[edited to add] It's been 8 days since she was last sick looking at my dates, mentioned it to the vets anyways. It always looks like unchewed or partially chewed food with liquid :? Couldn't be a hair ball causing problems could it? Vet just said to keep an eye on her and she'd see how she was doing at next appointment :? i thought we had it sussed now *sigh* She's not even remotely interested in the cat grass if it is a hairball :?


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


MissMoose said:


> Thankyouuuu :flrt: He's already met the kitten once and he seemed more unsure of what it was more than anything else! Fingers crossed it should all go well


Just remember, as I said earlier, unlike puppies who greet everyone they meet as a potential friend, cats greet everything as a potential enemy and view anything 'different' as suspicious, so there will be spitting and growling when they first see each other, but believe me, you have a young male cat there and he'll be chuffed to bits to have a mate to play with, so it won't take long.

When I introduced Merlin (my second cat) to my Pasht, it took them quite a few days to be friends, but Pasht was 5 years old, but when I bought Briagha (when Merlin was 9 months), they were all pals within a couple of days.



Esarosa said:


> Ladies not to sound an idiot but what is a bad 'pinch'? I thought the stud looked funny but I think that's because coat wise to a novice like me he looked like a cross between an Aby & a somali his ruff/maine didn't look pronounced enough but his tail was quite lovely to the eye. But again I've not a clue I'm just going off what I thought was 'pretty'.)


A pinch is where the muzzle 'indents' too much. It looks as if someone has pinched the cats muzzle with their fingers and the indentation has stayed there, if you understand what I'm saying. Often a cat will develop a pinch when he's teething, but once the teeth are all in, that will go.

To be honest I just looked at the photo of his face on the first page and decided I didn't like the muzzle or the eyes - I'm not sure whether it's the shape or the 'set', but they just don't look right - Somalis should have large almond shaped eyes and for me they look small and too almond - oriental actually! Now, having taken the link after reading your comments about tails and ruffs, I don't like him any better than when I just looked at his head!

What I have found with continental Somalis is that they have fantastic colour, but often cr*p type and as a breeder I would never put coat above type. To be honest the best thing about this boy is his rich colour. There's a lady in Denmark who breeds the most fantastic silver Somalis, their coats are to die for, as a good silver is so very hard to produce because of what we call "tarnishing" which is fawning up of the silver undercoat, but I really do not like her type, unless she's managed to improve thatover the last 15 years since I last really looked at her cats.

Some breeders try too hard to produce good colour at the expense of type. You've only to look at the way the Aby has changed over the last 20 years to see that. They've managed to get rid of undesirable necklaces and leg bars (stripes), but they've also lost their black heels and the type has changed dramatically.

I can see why I've been asked so many times by people on the continent to sell them a breeding cat, because they liked my type, but I wouldn't export any of my kittens.


----------



## Amalthea

Good morning!!!!!  New Darren single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - ‪Talk Talk Talk‬‏


----------



## Nix

kemist said:


> CAT TREE SCRATCHING POST SCRATCH ACTIVITY CENTRE BED X | eBay UK
> 
> Different colour but same post. ebay had loads but this one took our fancy.You can ask tomorrow how it looks and how easy it was to assemble parcelforce should be bringing it in the morning.


Let me know how it goes. Many thanks for the link. 



feorag said:


> A pinch is where the muzzle 'indents' too much. It looks as if someone has pinched the cats muzzle with their fingers and the indentation has stayed there, if you understand what I'm saying. Often a cat will develop a pinch when he's teething, but once the teeth are all in, that will go.
> 
> To be honest I just looked at the photo of his face on the first page and decided I didn't like the muzzle or the eyes - I'm not sure whether it's the shape or the 'set', but they just don't look right - Somalis should have large almond shaped eyes and for me they look small and too almond - oriental actually! Now, having taken the link after reading your comments about tails and ruffs, I don't like him any better than when I just looked at his head!
> 
> What I have found with continental Somalis is that they have fantastic colour, but often cr*p type and as a breeder I would never put coat above type. To be honest the best thing about this boy is his rich colour. There's a lady in Denmark who breeds the most fantastic silver Somalis, their coats are to die for, as a good silver is so very hard to produce because of what we call "tarnishing" which is fawning up of the silver undercoat, but I really do not like her type, unless she's managed to improve thatover the last 15 years since I last really looked at her cats.
> 
> Some breeders try too hard to produce good colour at the expense of type. You've only to look at the way the Aby has changed over the last 20 years to see that. They've managed to get rid of undesirable necklaces and leg bars (stripes), but they've also lost their black heels and the type has changed dramatically.
> 
> I can see why I've been asked so many times by people on the continent to sell them a breeding cat, because they liked my type, but I wouldn't export any of my kittens.


Went back and took a closer look. Bah *hangs head in shame* I was star spangled by the colour of his coat! Glad to have you around Eileen, keeping my feet on the ground. Thank you. 

My friend has no other cats or any other animals for that matter so I am sure the girl would settle in there. They have no children either and said that their first home (just bought somewhere) isn't complete without a cat! Can you arrange to get a picture sent to me which I can pass on? Maybe we can put Deb (my friend) and your friend in touch with each other.

COL & CLARK - Congratulations on your cert!


----------



## feorag

Bonnie was bred by Di Taylor of Brizlincoat somalis in Birmingham. Di has been breeding cats since 1979 and Somalis since 1988, so she started a couple of years before me, but is stll breeding.

She breeds beautiful somalis - if you look here you'll see Beau, who was best in show Somali at the club show in 2008 and also at the bottom of the page where he was best in show in 2007 too! Notice no pinch and lovely large almond shaped eyes, just not the depth of colour!!

I used her stud boy Eddie for Purrdy's first litter and she gave me 3 cracking kittens!

George tells me she's 5 year old and very affectionate - a typical Somali who loves people more than other cats, so she would be great as a single cat. The family who rehomed her from him loved her to bits and she loved them, , but their other cat just went into hiding and they thought it wasn't fair on her, so after 5 weeks gave in and sent Bonnie back to George.

George lives on the outskirts of Edinburgh in Duddingston, right behind Kings Park, so not an insurmountable journey from York - if you friend lives there.

I'll e-mail George and see if he has a photo of her for you.


----------



## Nix

Sounds great. Thank you. 

I've heard of Brizlincoat -someone else at work recommended them. I'll do some investigating. 

Thanks


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!Just remember, as I said earlier, unlike puppies who greet everyone they meet as a potential friend, cats greet everything as a potential enemy and view anything 'different' as suspicious, so there will be spitting and growling when they first see each other, but believe me, you have a young male cat there and he'll be chuffed to bits to have a mate to play with, so it won't take long.
> 
> When I introduced Merlin (my second cat) to my Pasht, it took them quite a few days to be friends, but Pasht was 5 years old, but when I bought Briagha (when Merlin was 9 months), they were all pals within a couple of days.
> 
> A pinch is where the muzzle 'indents' too much. It looks as if someone has pinched the cats muzzle with their fingers and the indentation has stayed there, if you understand what I'm saying. Often a cat will develop a pinch when he's teething, but once the teeth are all in, that will go.
> 
> To be honest I just looked at the photo of his face on the first page and decided I didn't like the muzzle or the eyes - I'm not sure whether it's the shape or the 'set', but they just don't look right - Somalis should have large almond shaped eyes and for me they look small and too almond - oriental actually! Now, having taken the link after reading your comments about tails and ruffs, I don't like him any better than when I just looked at his head!
> 
> What I have found with continental Somalis is that they have fantastic colour, but often cr*p type and as a breeder I would never put coat above type. To be honest the best thing about this boy is his rich colour. There's a lady in Denmark who breeds the most fantastic silver Somalis, their coats are to die for, as a good silver is so very hard to produce because of what we call "tarnishing" which is fawning up of the silver undercoat, but I really do not like her type, unless she's managed to improve thatover the last 15 years since I last really looked at her cats.
> 
> Some breeders try too hard to produce good colour at the expense of type. You've only to look at the way the Aby has changed over the last 20 years to see that. They've managed to get rid of undesirable necklaces and leg bars (stripes), but they've also lost their black heels and the type has changed dramatically.
> 
> I can see why I've been asked so many times by people on the continent to sell them a breeding cat, because they liked my type, but I wouldn't export any of my kittens.


 
I did wondor about his eyes as they looked very oriental but after googling somali images I found quite a few with the same so thought maybe it was just me being picky:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> COL & CLARK - Congratulations on your cert!


Thanks Nic x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well Indy did ok today at the Blackpool Championship Show, she was placed VHC (Very Highly Commended) :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Indy did ok today at the Blackpool Championship Show, she was placed VHC (Very Highly Commended) :2thumb:


 
Well done to all 3 of you:no1:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

sad news 

Just had a call from the lady that took the kittens. The little girl has died. To be honest I'm shocked and furious. This friend is a cat owner, has had cats and kittens for a long time. She told me she put them BACK on the bottle as she was worried about them dehydrating. She claims she took her to the vets and the vets said it was organ failure from when she got dehydrated. I've raised those kittens from 2 weeks old and apart from one wobble with a virus they've been fine. She has them for 48 hours, totally babying them. She told me she gave them a bath and her vet nurse said it was OK because it would remind them of being in the womb. I can't believe I've been so stupid, trusting someone else. Do I go and get the little boy back?


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> sad news
> 
> Just had a call from the lady that took the kittens. The little girl has died. To be honest I'm shocked and furious. This friend is a cat owner, has had cats and kittens for a long time. She told me she put them BACK on the bottle as she was worried about them dehydrating. She claims she took her to the vets and the vets said it was organ failure from when she got dehydrated. I've raised those kittens from 2 weeks old and apart from one wobble with a virus they've been fine. She has them for 48 hours, totally babying them. She told me she gave them a bath and her vet nurse said it was OK because it would remind them of being in the womb. I can't believe I've been so stupid, trusting someone else. Do I go and get the little boy back?


 

That is awful, they were doing so well with you. Why would anyone revert back to bottles once weaned, at 6 weeks old too:bash:
I cant believe she bathed them either, it sounds like the vet nurse needs to do some more trainng too for making such a stupid comment. Getting orphans off a bottle is a milestone not a punishment as it stops the risk of inhalation pneumonia.
If they were my foster babies I would be getting the boy back before she manages to kill him too:bash:
Have you rang the CP about this ? Im furious that this has happened and so upset for you.

Big hugs to you as I know how hard you have worked with them


----------



## kemist

As promised pics of the new cat toy 
how many bits









Half done









The end result









All supervised by


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> I've heard of Brizlincoat -someone else at work recommended them. I'll do some investigating.


Di doesn't have a website for her Somalis at the minute - just for her cattery and that's still under construction, but I would certainly recommend her as a breeder. 


Shell195 said:


> I did wondor about his eyes as they looked very oriental but after googling somali images I found quite a few with the same so thought maybe it was just me being picky:blush:


Well the Somali standard call for large, almond shaped eyes, obliquely set and I still think his were too oriental for my personal taste. 


Zoo-Man said:


> Well Indy did ok today at the Blackpool Championship Show, she was placed VHC (Very Highly Commended) :2thumb:


That's an excellent result for Indy's first championship show - congratulations!!! 


Timewarpbunny said:


> sad news
> 
> Just had a call from the lady that took the kittens. The little girl has died. To be honest I'm shocked and furious. This friend is a cat owner, has had cats and kittens for a long time. She told me she put them BACK on the bottle as she was worried about them dehydrating. She claims she took her to the vets and the vets said it was organ failure from when she got dehydrated. I've raised those kittens from 2 weeks old and apart from one wobble with a virus they've been fine. She has them for 48 hours, totally babying them. She told me she gave them a bath and her vet nurse said it was OK because it would remind them of being in the womb. I can't believe I've been so stupid, trusting someone else. Do I go and get the little boy back?


I've never heard such a load of sh*te in my whole life! They'll be OK being bathed because it will remind them of being in the womb??? What absolute and utter tosh and she has no business being a vet nurse if she's giving out that information.

That's a perfect example of why you should talk to people who've bred or owned cats for a long time rather than speaking to a vet or a vet nurse about something that isn't medical.

Some breeders do bath kittens when they are that age, but it's usually when they are longhaired and intending to be shown to get them used to it, but the kittens will have been brought up in that house and won't have had the setbacks your kittens had. Doing that to a 6 week old kitten 1 day after you get it when it's just getting over a virus is the worst thing she could have done imao and I think you are right to be furious.

I also think Shell is right that she shouldn't be allowed to keep the male cos she's not treating them right! :bash:


----------



## kemist

My little man and his new toy
Not sure if he likes it









Now its claimed

















Now leave me alone to enjoy it










We shuffled the round house down a platform but he loves it and seems to like the black mouse thing that dangles in the middle.


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> My little man and his new toy
> Not sure if he likes it
> image
> 
> Now its claimed
> image
> image
> 
> Now leave me alone to enjoy it
> image
> 
> 
> We shuffled the round house down a platform but he loves it and seems to like the black mouse thing that dangles in the middle.


 

That looks great and Im sure he will be zooming up and down it in no time:2thumb:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thank you ladies, I'm glad I'm not over reacting, she's gone to see some show tonight, not sure who's looking after the little boy. I'll go and get him in the morning. I haven't told CP yet, I get the feeling she's going to be furious with me, I vouched for this lady, and I shouldn't have done. teach me for being so trusting, I'm livid with her and so so bloody angry with myself. On top of this all I'm going to have to face facts that that lovely little girl has gone and it's partly my fault.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

am I also right in thinking that organ failure in a kitten that small - she would have been 6 weeks old on Sunday and no more than 500g - would have been pretty much instantaneous and not taken 7 days without visible signs? She claims the kitten wasn't weeing in the litter tray as her kidneys had shut down, I saw the kitten using the tray with my own eyes, the tray was always soaked and being changed every day! I think she knows she's done wrong and is putting the blame on me, due to the kitten being poorly last friday. I'm getting angrier by the minute.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> am I also right in thinking that organ failure in a kitten that small - she would have been 6 weeks old on Sunday and no more than 500g - would have been pretty much instantaneous and not taken 7 days without visible signs? She claims the kitten wasn't weeing in the litter tray as her kidneys had shut down, I saw the kitten using the tray with my own eyes, the tray was always soaked and being changed every day! I think she knows she's done wrong and is putting the blame on me, due to the kitten being poorly last friday. I'm getting angrier by the minute.


 
If it was renal failure Im sure you would have seen symptoms. Why not ring the vets you used and ask their advice? Whatever has gone on you are in no way to blame for this awful situation so dont let her try and shift the blame onto you.


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> My little man and his new toy
> Not sure if he likes it
> image
> 
> Now its claimed
> image
> image
> 
> Now leave me alone to enjoy it
> image
> 
> 
> We shuffled the round house down a platform but he loves it and seems to like the black mouse thing that dangles in the middle.


That looks like it's going to be very successful! :2thumb:

Jeni, Shell's right - don't let her try and shift any of the blame onto you. The worst thing she could have done would have been bathing that kitten 1 day after she got her - she didn't even give her time to settle in and get over the stress of moving house and leaving everything that was familiar to her! Wrong on every level!!! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks ladies, Indy wasn't as good as she's been so she did do well really.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks ladies, Indy wasn't as good as she's been so she did do well really.


That will be her hormones:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> That will be her hormones:lol2:


Clark looked like he had been stabbed a few times with a small implement afterwards, as his short was dotted from Indy's vulva :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark looked like he had been stabbed a few times with a small implement afterwards, as his short was dotted from Indy's vulva :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark looked like he had been stabbed a few times with a small implement afterwards, as his short was dotted from Indy's vulva :lol2:


 
Thats your excuse and your sticking to it:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats your excuse and your sticking to it:whistling2:


Haha, I don't know what you mean! :whistling2:


----------



## barbara herald

heres my bengal just got today 
hope you like she is a beuty


----------



## Shell195

barbara herald said:


> heres my bengal just got today
> hope you like she is a beuty
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
Pretty kitty:flrt: is she a full Bengal ?


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Jenni! I am so sorry. But it's not your fault  You mustn't blame yourself..... 

Geez.... Some of you may remember how crusty and disgusting Bindi was for so long, but I didn't bathe her until she was bigger and stronger. Poor kitten


----------



## Amalthea

Kemist, that scratcher looks brilliant!!! 

Barbara, your pud is lovely!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Brilliant scratcher Kemist! My 2 Siamese would love it!


----------



## barbara herald

Shell195 said:


> Pretty kitty:flrt: is she a full Bengal ?


im told she is ii bought her off some 1 but not the breeder but trying to contact the breeder to get her papers as she lives not far from me


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Indy did ok today at the Blackpool Championship Show, she was placed VHC (Very Highly Commended) :2thumb:


I've just seen this, congratulations


----------



## Shell195

Morning katie, hows Phoenix?


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## Esarosa

Morning Shell. She's excellent touch wood bombing around the house with libby atm. Difference in Libby since we got Phoenix is amazing, she's gone from being a grown up to acting like a kitten again. Definitely a naughty tortie. She woke me up last night pouncing on my feet because she wanted to play. Little sod. Curious a to what it is that makes tortie's so cheeky, she's such a little character.

How's Dolly getting on?

Jeni best of luck today I hope you get the other kitten back, that woman sounds like an absolute idiot.

Edit: morning jen cross posted


----------



## Shell195

Morning Jen, you working today?
Katie, Dolly is a cowbag and soooooo naughty:lol2: Hmmmm, shes a tricolour so in the catworld she would be classed as a naughty tortie too:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! Tortie puppy!!!

Yeah, I'm working this afternoon..... Gonna go to the wholesalers beforehand, I think. We need food for pretty much everybody! *lol* Covered a party for my boss last night and made £80, as well


----------



## feorag

barbara herald said:


> im told she is ii bought her off some 1 but not the breeder but trying to contact the breeder to get her papers as she lives not far from me


She's a very pretty cat and looks totally relaxed with you! 

I don't want to upset you and I'm not having a go, but to be totally honest she doesn't look much like a bengal to me, so I'm with Shell when she asked if she was a full bengal rather than a cross.

I hope you can contact the breeder and get her papers


Esarosa said:


> Morning Shell. She's excellent touch wood bombing around the house with libby atm. Difference in Libby since we got Phoenix is amazing, she's gone from being a grown up to acting like a kitten again.


Katie, the lady who bought the boy from my first litter had a similar experience. She'd had a chinny and a BSH who was 2 years younger. The chinny died when it was 14 and when she came to me 2 years later to look at my kittens, she said that the British girl was listless & lacklustre, wasn't eating well, she'd tried every type of food to tempt her and she was convinced she was going to die. The thought of not having a cat in the house had prompted her to look for a kitten, so she wouldn't be left with an empty house.

She bought my boy and at first the queen hated him - no surprise there - avoided him like the plague, but started eating like there was no tomorrow because suddenly she had competition. After a week they went out for a drink one evening, came home and the queen rushed downstairs to greet them and Teddy rushed from the kitchen and they met in the hall. The queen went ballistic and beat the cr*p out of him - literally cos he rushed to his litter tray and had diarrhoea :sad: but that was the turning point and from then on they got on great and the queen had a new lease of life and actually lived until she was 18! 



Amalthea said:


> Covered a party for my boss last night and made £80, as well


Well done you! that'll come in handy if you're going to the wholesalers today, cos if you're anything like me you'll spend a fortune!

Chris Cohen has just uploaded another translation and I thought Colin & Clark, Cat & Ditta particularly might appreciate it.

YouTube - ‪SlurpyJ's Channel‬‏


----------



## Shell195

One of my side teeth has just broken:bash: Its not painful as it had a root canal filling many years ago but its very sharp! Dentist next week me thinks.


----------



## feorag

I'm there next week too, having my root canal stuffing dug out and a permanent filling put in! Dentists - don't you just love 'em!!! 

Unless you're Colin of course!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm there next week too, having my root canal stuffing dug out and a permanent filling put in! Dentists - don't you just love 'em!!!
> 
> Unless you're Colin of course!! :lol2:


 
:lol2: We crossposted again :roll: Ive got loads to do but really dont feel like doing anything today. My friends just rang to say that Bramble one of our resident rabbits was found in a floppy state this morning, she did this 3 years ago and recovered after fluidy therapy. The vets at the time said it was Enterotoxemia but after googling it I think its floppy rabbit syndrome. Shes at the vets now so I will know more later.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh dear hope the bun is ok shell.
Your poor tooth too, I can't stand dentists the smell and ofc the pain freak me out.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - I hope Bramble is all right!

Now I really have to go and do some of the "H" word. I've had quite a busy week, so when I've actually been home I've not been bothered to do anything but things I want to do like sit on this laptop all day :roll: so I've a load of cleaning and tidying up to do! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

I'm not a fan of dentists after a hideous extraction last week! and the fact my last dentist messed me about royally and i dont understand a word my new one says! plus he asks me if im ok every two seconds-hard to answer with fingers and suction in my mouth lol


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been watching Dennis and Dolly playing, when she got fed up of wrestling she sat yapping at the things on top of fireplace so Dennis jumped up and knocked one of them off :gasp: Im not sure if it was intentional but the minute he did it she shut up and started to play with the offending item(a fathers day card with fluff on it):lol2: I think they are working as a team!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been watching Dennis and Dolly playing, when she got fed up of wrestling she sat yapping at the things on top of fireplace so Dennis jumped up and knocked one of them off :gasp: Im not sure if it was intentional but the minute he did it she shut up and started to play with the offending item(a fathers day card with fluff on it):lol2: I think they are working as a team!


Sounds like it! :lol2:

I told you about Awesome and Tracey's weimeraner and curly coat, didn't I?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sounds like it! :lol2:
> 
> I told you about Awesome and Tracey's weimeraner and curly coat, didn't I?


 
Dont think so:whistling2:

Sadly Bramble the bunny died as the vet went to give her fluids 
What makes it even worse is her bonded friend Fred is about 12 years old and has suffered from urinary problems for the past 2 years so its not going to be easy to find him another friend.

RIP Bramble


----------



## barbara herald

i will get a better pic up she only had kittens 10 weeks ago her previous owner was selling the for £50 as bengal crosses also she has had mastitus so has just come off antibiotics so needs a little tlc which she wasnt getting she is an adorable cat/kitten she only 8 month old


----------



## ami_j

awwww RIP Bramble


----------



## feorag

barbara herald said:


> i will get a better pic up she only had kittens 10 weeks ago her previous owner was selling the for £50 as bengal crosses also she has had mastitus so has just come off antibiotics so needs a little tlc which she wasnt getting she is an adorable cat/kitten she only 8 month old


Poor cat is all I'm going to say! 

If she's 8 months old, her kittens are over 2 months old and the gestation period for cats is over 2 months, then she was mated when she was less than 4 month old, so still a kitten herself! Sorry, but that's criminal and her previous owner should be ashamed of herself! :bash:

I'm so pleased you've got her now - poor girl!

However, the reason i asked is because she just doesn't have a bengal head or coat for me. Bengals are either spotted or marbled and it looks like your girl is a mackerel tabby which isn't a pattern that bengals are bred in. This is what a bengal should look like!










I'm really sorry, but I think that you've been misled somewhere down the line, certainly with her breed and possibly with her age! :sad:

Shell, so sorry to hear about Bramble - such a shame - and poor Fred! I hope you can find a companion for him.


----------



## barbara herald

here is some more she has all the bengal charistics and even black tipped tail i am going to give her a lot of tlc i think she needs it and get some weight on her


----------



## feorag

From that photograph I can see that she isn't a mackerel tabby - she's a spotted tabby, but she has too much linkage to be a well bred spotted.

All tabby cats have black tips to their tails - it's not a specific bengal characteristic.

One thing's for sure if she is only 8 months and she had kittens 10 weeks ago she will need a lot of tlc, poor girl! Did the person you got her off deliberately mate her or was it a misalliance? Do you know how many kittens she had?

She's had a very poor start in life to be honest, but I'm sure you can get her back into a better condition.

It takes a lot out of a queen to carry a litter of kittens and then feed them, without needing the food herself for growing because she's still a kitten herself and still has some growing to do.


----------



## Esarosa

Whatever she is she's very pretty barbara. Hope you have a long and happy time together, would love to see more pics as she settles in :flrt:

Sorry to hear about bramble Shell


----------



## barbara herald

think she had 4 kits she also got mastitus but has recoverd shes in a good place now i darent tell my hubby she not a full bengal and ive always wanted a bengal grrrrrr


----------



## feorag

To be honest I don't think it matters what she is, as long as you love her and she loves you. 

I once had a couple come to look at one of my litters of Somali kittens. They had recently lost their "old type" Siamese, but they didn't like the modern type Siamese and so were looking at other breeds.

When my Siamese kitten walked into the room they both agreed that they didn't like the look of her because she was too extreme and not enough like the Siamese they'd had before. However, after she'd taken the man a screwed up bit of paper and played fetch for ages, had her bum smacked half a dozen times and was still yelling for more, they realised that they really did like her and couldn't take a Somali kitten, because they just wanted another Siamese and Kosta wasn't for sale!

As I said to them at the time what they needed to remember was that it is the appearance of a cat that attracts you, but it's the personality and the temperament that hold you, so even if a cat don't look the way you want it to, once it has settled and you've got to know it, you love it anyway!

If you take this link to photographs of tabby cats in Google you'll see a lot of Domestic short hair tabbies that sadly look very similar to your girl! Sorry! :sad: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## barbara herald

she will get alot of care and love from me ive just msged the women i got her off and her reply was "even the vet said she bengal "


----------



## Esarosa

To be honest I think a lot of people lie when they've been found out and say 'oh well the vet/vet nurse said x y z' Look at Jeni yesterday (Timewarpbunny) Supposedly the nurse had told her friend that she should bathe the kitten as it would remind her of being in the womb..what a load of tosh not even a day after coming to a new environment, can't help but think the friend realised she was an absolute idiot and figured she better try to support her story. Then again I've heard some vets/vet nurses come out with some corkers before so you never know. Maybe I'm just a cynic.

Ask the old owner what lines the cat is from, who her breeder was etc, what she was registered as. To be honest I'd be wondering why if she was a full bengal and was registered by her breeder why the old owners didn't have any papers for her :? Bit baffling to me? Is there some reason that breeders may do that Eileen/Shell/Piggly?


----------



## feorag

barbara herald said:


> she will get alot of care and love from me ive just msged the women i got her off and her reply was "even the vet said she bengal "


And what would a vet know about cat breeds unless they bred and showed pedigree cats themselves - not a lot!!

Katie, to be honest a lot of breeders hold back their kittens' pedigrees until the owner provides proof of spaying, to try and stop them from breeding from stock that the breeder doesn't think is good enough to breed from, or from a "cheapskate", who comes declaring they only want a pet and only want to pay pet price and then do off and breed from the cat! It's the very little protection that breeders have.

To be honest you'd be surprised at how many people have a spotted tabby cat (which is a very common pattern in cats), see a photo of a bengal and decide it looks like their cat and then declare to all and sundry that they have a bengal! And if they wanted to get rid of a cat or sell her kittens, then they'd likely try and pull the wool over the buyer's eyes and tell them it is a bengal.

Also bengals tend to cost more than other breeds of pedigree cats, so lots of owners think "kerching" when they get one - "I'll breed a litter of kittens and sell them for loadsa money" as good quality bengals, when in fact they aren't.

I'm really sorry Barbara! I'm sure this is not what you want to hear, but I have to say that I do think you've been told a load of tosh and been taken in! So sorry! :sad:

However, as I said the main thing is that hopefully you didn't pay a high price for her because she is supposed to be a bengal, and if you haven't then you love her anyway and that's what counts.


----------



## ami_j

misleading happens a lot  there was misleading about the breed my dog is, im guessing by the person who sold him to his first owners as they were lovely. I cant post a pic as im on my phone but if you search my threads you will see my staffy cross jack russell :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Your doggy is a stunner Jai even if I've no clue what he is :flrt:

Few quick pics I just snapped of Madam and one where I nearly blinded her the other day (didn't realise flash was on :blush

The ears are emerging, she's not at the take off stage just yet but she's getting there :razz:














































Quality is a bit shocking, as per usual she was a fidget bum..no better when she's asleep. Will try to get some better ones on Will's camera phone as it's much better than mine. 

[edit] arrgh now they're all blown up I can see loads of Libby's hairs everywhere :bash: and they're massive. I really must remember to resize on photobucket.
[2nd Edit] Ah thanks for that Eileen. It's a shame there is no better protection for breeders really


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> misleading happens a lot  there was misleading about the breed my dog is, im guessing by the person who sold him to his first owners as they were lovely. I cant post a pic as im on my phone but if you search my threads you will see my staffy cross jack russell :lol2:


That looks nowt like either of those 2 breeds! :lol2:

But I agree he's a gorgeous little fella, but I suspect he's going to end up bigger than those 2 breeds! :flrt:

Katie she is very pretty - what a very pink nose she has!

I agree it is a shame that breeders cannot totally protect themselves unless they neuter their kittens before they sell them! A lot of breeders are now doing this, but it's not something I'm in favour of, so I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Shell195

Sadly there are a lot of badly bred Bengals about. Weve got a silver spotted boy with a badly marked coat and a disabled front leg. Im not a big fan of the breed but my daughter was desperate for one, after owning Prince for a while now even she agrees she couldnt cope with a normal Bengal!
The only way to tell a true Bengal is to have registration papers from the GCCF as there are so many people jumping on the bandwagon with them.
Enjoy your girl for what she is as it sounds like she came from a very bad home and she deserves to be spoilt

Prince


----------



## Esarosa

Aw Prince is a cutie.

I must admit when we were looking at getting another cat/kitten most adverts said 'bengal crosses'....They all just looked like normal moggy's. I don't know why people feel the need to lie about it. Or why they think saying a bengal x is going to get more interest :? My favourite annoyance at the moment is adverts like 'full Maine **** but no papers'...and the parents can never be seen..suspicious? :whistling2:

Oh I tell a lie this is my new annoying advert Preloved | free to a good home! for sale in Bowburn, Durham, UK had it two years and they've JUST realised her husband is allergic? Really!? :bash:


Jeni any news on the other kitten?

And Jen any news on the foster girly?


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Aw Prince is a cutie.
> 
> I must admit when we were looking at getting another cat/kitten most adverts said 'bengal crosses'....They all just looked like normal moggy's. I don't know why people feel the need to lie about it. Or why they think saying a bengal x is going to get more interest :? My favourite annoyance at the moment is adverts like 'full Maine **** but no papers'...and the parents can never be seen..suspicious? :whistling2:
> 
> Oh I tell a lie this is my new annoying advert Preloved | free to a good home! for sale in Bowburn, Durham, UK had it two years and they've JUST realised her husband is allergic? Really!? :bash:
> 
> 
> Jeni any news on the other kitten?
> 
> And Jen any news on the foster girly?


 
Ive just seen Phoenix, what a pretty little girl she is:flrt:

There is nothing cute about Prince:lol2: 
Hes demanding, noisy and destructive. Hes definately a one person cat too and adores Sophie but totally ignores everyone else!

I was wondering about Jeni too, maybe I should text her and see how she got on getting the boy back.


----------



## ami_j

Katie- thank you  im totally besotted with him except when he runs off like he did earlier...little sod lol. after lots of opinion and chatting to a dobie owner im officially calling him a dobie cross now just to see how he fills out. gorg kitten btw- i have a soft spot for torties :flrt:

Eileen- he already is :lol2: 19inch foot to shoulder blades :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Katie- thank you  im totally besotted with him except when he runs off like he did earlier...little sod lol. after lots of opinion and chatting to a dobie owner im officially calling him a dobie cross now just to see how he fills out. gorg kitten btw- i have a soft spot for torties :flrt:
> 
> Eileen- he already is :lol2: 19inch foot to shoulder blades :lol2;


 
Your boy is gorgeous but no way is he the cross he was supposed to be :lol2:
Heres some images of Staffy x JRT http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=st...hB4yBhQfT9fXCDQ&ved=0CCIQsAQ&biw=1345&bih=552

Dexter doesnt even come close!


----------



## ami_j

haha i was dubious when i saw the pic on the ad really but i wanted him anyway. im not ruling out that theres staffy in him he just looks very dobe but that might change as hes yet to fill out and something has to have brought his nose length and size down


----------



## barbara herald

just to add i got my money back but kept the cat and very near came home with her brother


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> haha i was dubious when i saw the pic on the ad really but i wanted him anyway. im not ruling out that theres staffy in him he just looks very dobe but that might change as hes yet to fill out and something has to have brought his nose length and size down


 
Just for you Google Image Result for http://getsetpet.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/2.1219503660.zindzy-staffy-x-doberman-.jpg


----------



## Shell195

barbara herald said:


> just to add i got my money back but kept the cat and very near came home with her brother


What did she say and how much did you pay for her if you dont mind me asking?

I think you got the best deal as you got to keep your gorgeous girl:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

barbara herald said:


> just to add i got my money back but kept the cat and very near came home with her brother


good on you!


Shell195 said:


> Just for you Google Image Result for http://getsetpet.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/2.1219503660.zindzy-staffy-x-doberman-.jpg


awww looks cute...im trying to get baby pics of him off the old owners , they said they would be havent.....

he looks so much like a dobe x rott :lol2: but he would be so much bigger if he were


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hey guys, thanks for thinking of me today. I've spoken to my vet and supervisor, both agree with you. In fact my vet is livid and demanded the name of the vet she took the kitten to who claimed organ failure and the name of the vet nurse who advised bathing them!

The bad news is, I can't get hold of my "friend" I think she's avoiding my calls and not answering the door. That shouts guilt to me. I'm so bloody angry with myself. It only really hit me when I woke up this morning. I had those kittens from 2 weeks old, when they were tiny fragile babies. I nursed them and looked after them and got them through a critical first few weeks. She has them for 48 hours and a perfectly healthy kitten is dead. I should have seen the warning signs to be honest, she criticised me for taking them off the bottle, she criticised me for not bathing them, and she also criticised me for not spending all day cuddling and loving them. I explained every single reason as to why I was doing what I was doing and she obviously thought she knew better.

Carl is going to go up to her house again later and speak to her. I'm terrified if I go I'm going to tear strips off her and cause a scene that no one needs. I'm not known for being able to keep my temper in these situations.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Hey guys, thanks for thinking of me today. I've spoken to my vet and supervisor, both agree with you. In fact my vet is livid and demanded the name of the vet she took the kitten to who claimed organ failure and the name of the vet nurse who advised bathing them!
> 
> The bad news is, I can't get hold of my "friend" I think she's avoiding my calls and not answering the door. That shouts guilt to me. I'm so bloody angry with myself. It only really hit me when I woke up this morning. I had those kittens from 2 weeks old, when they were tiny fragile babies. I nursed them and looked after them and got them through a critical first few weeks. She has them for 48 hours and a perfectly healthy kitten is dead. I should have seen the warning signs to be honest, she criticised me for taking them off the bottle, she criticised me for not bathing them, and she also criticised me for not spending all day cuddling and loving them. I explained every single reason as to why I was doing what I was doing and she obviously thought she knew better.
> 
> Carl is going to go up to her house again later and speak to her. I'm terrified if I go I'm going to tear strips off her and cause a scene that no one needs. I'm not known for being able to keep my temper in these situations.


 

I do wonder if they actually ever went to the vets and she hasnt just told you she had to cover her tracks. 
I hope the little boy is ok, very worrying she wont answer her phone or the door
You have every right to vent your anger on her, I would be the same:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Timewarpbunny said:


> Hey guys, thanks for thinking of me today. I've spoken to my vet and supervisor, both agree with you. In fact my vet is livid and demanded the name of the vet she took the kitten to who claimed organ failure and the name of the vet nurse who advised bathing them!
> 
> The bad news is, I can't get hold of my "friend" I think she's avoiding my calls and not answering the door. That shouts guilt to me. I'm so bloody angry with myself. It only really hit me when I woke up this morning. I had those kittens from 2 weeks old, when they were tiny fragile babies. I nursed them and looked after them and got them through a critical first few weeks. She has them for 48 hours and a perfectly healthy kitten is dead. I should have seen the warning signs to be honest, she criticised me for taking them off the bottle, she criticised me for not bathing them, and she also criticised me for not spending all day cuddling and loving them. I explained every single reason as to why I was doing what I was doing and she obviously thought she knew better.
> 
> Carl is going to go up to her house again later and speak to her. I'm terrified if I go I'm going to tear strips off her and cause a scene that no one needs. I'm not known for being able to keep my temper in these situations.


*hugs* what an absolute idiot she is


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I'm wondering if she took her as well, because i said if you are worried at all and think they need a vet let me know and i will take them to ours. The kitten apparently died at 6ish at the vets and she didn't tell me til 8, just before she went to this michael jackson tribute thing so couldn't call her back. Carl doesn't think she took her either and truly neither do I. 

Just want the little boy back, he might have been filthy and not mollycoddled but he was happy and he was alive!


----------



## feorag

It all sounds very suspicious, doesn't it Jeni?

There's no doubt in my mind that she's avoiding you, cos she feels guilty, so persevere and try to get that boy back.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Some pics I took of the cats yesterday:

Zander









Clio









Both of them on the cat tower









My favourite pic of Zander









Clark's little helper (Indy), while Zander catches some z's


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Chris Cohen has just uploaded another translation and I thought Colin & Clark, Cat & Ditta particularly might appreciate it.
> 
> YouTube - ‪SlurpyJ's Channel‬‏


Oooo, that Chihuahua is fab! Thanks for sharing Eileen x


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> I'm not a fan of dentists after a hideous extraction last week! and the fact my last dentist messed me about royally and i dont understand a word my new one says! plus he asks me if im ok every two seconds-hard to answer with fingers and suction in my mouth lol


<sticks fingers in ears> BLAH BLAH BLAH, IM NOT LISTENING!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Awww great pics Col:2thumb: Your si-babies are gorgeous:flrt:

I need new rechargable batteries for our camera so I can actually use it:whip:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Well done you! that'll come in handy if you're going to the wholesalers today, cos if you're anything like me you'll spend a fortune!


Yeah...... :whistling2: Whoops. :lol2:

Jeni, any news on the little boy??  I'd be p:censor:d, too.... 

Great pics, Col!!! :flrt:

It's been a busy day, so I'm off to bed. Just wanted to catch up!


----------



## barbara herald

ates catshe doin great what a kitten i cant belive how she been tret sh loves my husband to n he hates cats but loves reps cnt belive it she loves him but he treating her like a queenj


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, that Chihuahua is fab! Thanks for sharing Eileen x


Knew you'd like it!!

I luvs your Zander!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

So did you spend a lot of money at the wholesalers then, Jen?

I'm off to bed now - got some "H" stuff done (not a lot), but Barry did the dusting with his fancy "soft dusting brush" on the new Dyson, so i didn't complain! I didn't think he knew about dusting! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys, these pics were taken on my phone too, so I was pleased with them even more. 

We went to the cinema tonight to watch X-Men: First Class. It was a brilliant movie, especially as Im an X-Men freak! The girls behind us kept talking to each other though! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Some pics I took of the cats yesterday:
> 
> Zander
> image
> 
> Clio
> image
> 
> Both of them on the cat tower
> image
> 
> My favourite pic of Zander
> image
> 
> Clark's little helper (Indy), while Zander catches some z's
> image


preeety :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> preeety :flrt:


Thanks hun x


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys, these pics were taken on my phone too, so I was pleased with them even more.
> 
> We went to the cinema tonight to watch X-Men: First Class. It was a brilliant movie, especially as Im an X-Men freak! The girls behind us kept talking to each other though! :devil:


 
Dont you just hate it when people talk in the cinema:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Dont you just hate it when people talk in the cinema:devil:


Hell yeah! :bash:


----------



## ukphd

Morning! 

Final countdown for my 11 week trip now, so dashing about like a mad fool again  Hope you're all ok 

Think the cats know I'm going - Maisy has been following me around like a shadow for days  bless her :flrt:



Zoo-Man said:


> Some pics I took of the cats yesterday:



Lovely photos! What stunning cats  



Shell195 said:


> Dont you just hate it when people talk in the cinema:devil:


ooh that really gets on my wick :bash:  If they're kids and they're close enough that I can hear the details I sometimes just chip in to the middle of their conversation to offer them advice on whatever deep problem they're discussing.... that usually shuts them up! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Morning!
> 
> Final countdown for my 11 week trip now, so dashing about like a mad fool again  Hope you're all ok
> 
> Think the cats know I'm going - Maisy has been following me around like a shadow for days  bless her :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photos! What stunning cats
> 
> 
> 
> *ooh that really gets on my wick :bash: If they're kids and they're close enough that I can hear the details I sometimes just chip in to the middle of their conversation to offer them advice on whatever deep problem they're discussing.... that usually shuts them up!* :lol2:


 
:lol2: I must try that:no1:
When do you go away?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Dont you just hate it when people talk in the cinema:devil:





ukphd said:


> ooh that really gets on my wick :bash: If they're kids and they're close enough that I can hear the details I sometimes just chip in to the middle of their conversation to offer them advice on whatever deep problem they're discussing.... that usually shuts them up! :lol2:


Gets on mine too, but I have a bigger problem with eating! I just have a thing about noisy eaters - people who chew with their mouth open, sweet crunchers, lolly slurpers and now that you can almost buy a 3 course meal to eat in the pictures I really struggle! :roll: A nacho cruncher behind me could actually bring me to murder!

:lol2: I remember many years ago going to the pictures with John. Now my John was a very easy going fella, no hang ups, no crazy fixations and a very low temper threshold. I remember it was Jungle Book we went to see -he'd been before and was desperate for me to see it, cos he thought it was great and he desperately wanted me to enjoy the evening cos it was the first time we'd been out since he'd ended our relationship a week or two earlier! 

So we arrived in the pictures, settled down and right behind me was a chewing gum chewer, I swear her lips never met from the moment she sat down. But what made things worse was she kept pulling it out of her mouth and into a long stretchy string and then slurping it back in again and it was doing my head in. I turned around and glared, which had no effect and obviously my 'twining on' eventually began to grind down John's placid nature until eventually he turned round and said "If you pull that chewing gum out your mouth one more time I'll knock your teeth down your throat" :gasp: 

I was absolutely amazed - didn't know he had it in him, but my God did it work - she shut up, shut her mouth and I enjoyed the rest of the film! :lol2:

Poor Maisie, Nancy, I think animals do pick up on activity and know when something is up. Amber our GSD, who was very hyper, always picked up when we were starting to get organised for our annual holiday and ran around with his food dish in his mouth all the time, as if to say "don't forget to pack this!" :lol:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Finally got hold of her, I am so angry I am shaking. She claims she spoke to CP yesterday who warned her about me, apparently she can't believe I slipped through the net as a foster mother and should never have been allowed. She claims I keep my cats in squalid conditions and my children abuse them and I don't look after them or seek vets attention for them. She has reported me to the RSPCA and Social Services. She claims i threw the kittens at her and begged her to take them so I could get some sleep and dye my hair. She has told me the kitten was weak and malnourished and I took them off milk far too early. Apparently they should be on milk til they are 6 weeks old. It was my fault the kitten caught a virus and I was intentionally trying to kill it. She wants all my cats and children taken from me as I'm not fit to look after anything living. I am astounded.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> So did you spend a lot of money at the wholesalers then, Jen?



Just a bit :whistling2: But £20(ish) was for a couple girls from work, so I'll be getting that back. And the critters are now fed for at least a month.

We're gonna have a mini bbq today :2thumb: Speaking of which, anybody coming next weekend??


----------



## Esarosa

Timewarpbunny said:


> Finally got hold of her, I am so angry I am shaking. She claims she spoke to CP yesterday who warned her about me, apparently she can't believe I slipped through the net as a foster mother and should never have been allowed. She claims I keep my cats in squalid conditions and my children abuse them and I don't look after them or seek vets attention for them. She has reported me to the RSPCA and Social Services. She claims i threw the kittens at her and begged her to take them so I could get some sleep and dye my hair. She has told me the kitten was weak and malnourished and I took them off milk far too early. Apparently they should be on milk til they are 6 weeks old. It was my fault the kitten caught a virus and I was intentionally trying to kill it. She wants all my cats and children taken from me as I'm not fit to look after anything living. I am astounded.


If they do approach you by all means direct them to the posts on this thread and the advice you were given. Youi can clearly see you cared and were doing what was best for the little ones. They didn't look malnourished on the pictures either, dirty on some yeah but they were being handreared. 

I don't believe the CP would have 'warned' her about you either. If your branch is anything like ours they THOROUGHLY vet foster homes. If you're not suitable or your animals aren't well taken care of you simply wouldn't have been accepted. I'd ask for the vet reports for the poorly kitten. Tell her to stop lying through her teeth, you have a right to see them and if she doesn't think so the CP certainly do. If there is no proof of a vet visit and they were supposedly so sick then she was witholding medical care which is a breach of the animal welfare act.

Don't let her get to you if the RSPCA do come knocking you have nothing to hide and you can explain everything that has gone on.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thanks hunni, luckily my branch are totally behind me. 

As far as them being dirty - I did ask for advice here on how to get them clean as they were filthy and then followed that advice! 

She's now accusing me of absuing my son and has reported me to social services. She refuses to give the name of the vet to me, but has passed on my name, address and phone number to him apparently. 

I honestly can't believe how well she hid these tendencies. I just keep thinking, how on earth can someone turn like that... She's incredibly strange, yet seemed so knowledgable and normal. Right now I feel like I shouldn't have friends, I'm obviously a very bad judge of character. I am so upset and heartbroken for that little kitten, I put my heart and soul into rearing them.

I was even complimented by our head of branch at our last open day on how happy, healthy and well socialised the last hand reared's i handed over were.


----------



## feorag

OMG Jeni - the woman is basket case! Don't be upset about being taken in by her, cos that's the sign of a good con merchant - likeability and plausability - that why they are good at conning people! And don't let it put you off making friends, we've all made bad calls in making friends with the wrong people - my God I've suffered at the hands of a few people who weren't the genuine people I thought they were.

You sound like me - you judge people by your own standards and wouldn't do to them what you wouldn't want them to do to you, but sadly not everyone has the same ethos and that's when people like us learn a hard lesson.

I doubt very much that anything she has said is true, but if it is, then you have nothing to worry about - your vet is clearly behind you in support of how well you looked after your kittens and is proof that you did seek veterinary help when your kittens needed it - there's no better proof than that.

Hang in there and if, by chance, the RSPCA turn up at your door, then direct them to your vet!

I take it then that you haven't got the other kitten back??


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Eileen, I sent her a text this morning requesting the return of the remaining kitten and equipment and she sent me this back "Don't know anything about any kitten. I spoke to CP myself yesterday - you can accuse me of anything you like - speak to my solicitor" I then told her I hadn't accused her of anything but we needed the surviving kitten back and she'd had very poor advice re: the bathing etc. Then she told me CP have advised me about my situation plus about you so stop being a bitch.

The texts got progressively worse until she told me I abuse my cats and my children and we all live in squalor. I will be the first to admit my house smells a bit animally but at present I have 10 cats, a dog and a rat here. There's only so much cleaning I can do and still have a life. As it is, all the trays get changed every day and there is 10 of them! Rattie gets spot cleaned every day and cleaned out thoroughly once a week and the dog is housetrained but shock horror is allowed on the furniture. 

I'm so bloody angry with myself and with her. I have just found out from my neighbour who has known of her for years that everything she has told me is lies. I'm still in shock. If I was rich I would sue her for the things she's said about me.


----------



## feorag

What an awful situation for you. However, I think your CP branch should step in and sort this out for you, to be honest.

Surely they can go and retrieve the kitten, as it was a CP fostered one? Have you thought about showing them the texts and asking them to step in?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I've phoned one lady today, she wants the lady who supervises me Judy, to contact "friend" tonight. I'm not responding to anymore texts. As far as I'm aware they will step in and sort it out. 

My children have just told me that when she was watching them in the pool for 10 minutes last weekend she threatened them with the hose that hot boiling water pumping out of it and yelled at them, but they didn't want to tell me as she was my friend. I'm more than angry now!


----------



## feorag

So would I be! :bash:

I think you should let CP take over and sort it out and try and get the kitten back. In the meantime just ignore her, you're right not to reply to any more of her texts, just ignore her and get on with your life.

As they say, "chalk it down to experience and box on" although at the minute I'm thinking you'd maybe like to punch her wearing a boxing glove! :lol2:


----------



## Christie_ZXR

Timewarpbunny said:


> I've phoned one lady today, she wants the lady who supervises me Judy, to contact "friend" tonight. I'm not responding to anymore texts. As far as I'm aware they will step in and sort it out.
> 
> My children have just told me that when she was watching them in the pool for 10 minutes last weekend she threatened them with the hose that hot boiling water pumping out of it and yelled at them, but they didn't want to tell me as she was my friend. I'm more than angry now!



Just been reading through some posts and I can't believe everything that's happened to you! I hope you get the other kitten back and get it all sorted :2thumb:
I think you've been pretty calm about it, I have four cats myself and I love them to pieces! One was a stray in a disgusting state when I found her, and the other three are some of the kittens she gave birth to in the back of my shop. (which is where I found her) Cost me a bomb and took a lot of time to turn them into the happy, healthy cats they are now. I have no idea how I'd react if I got accused of neglecting them! 
Best of luck, I really hate it when people who are obv trying to do right by animals get accused like this :devil:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

To be honest, I'm more sensible to not go up and punch her although I will probably have a very pleasant dream to that effect.

Carl wants to go up there however and with the aspergers doesn't really have the social wherewithall to realise he can't do that. Have got him doing other stuff to try and distract him from forming the Kitten Liberation Front.....


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Christie_ZXR said:


> Just been reading through some posts and I can't believe everything that's happened to you! I hope you get the other kitten back and get it all sorted :2thumb:
> I think you've been pretty calm about it, I have four cats myself and I love them to pieces! One was a stray in a disgusting state when I found her, and the other three are some of the kittens she gave birth to in the back of my shop. (which is where I found her) Cost me a bomb and took a lot of time to turn them into the happy, healthy cats they are now. I have no idea how I'd react if I got accused of neglecting them!
> Best of luck, I really hate it when people who are obv trying to do right by animals get accused like this :devil:


Thank you Christie, the more I think about it, the more I can't believe how stupid I've been and the warning signs were there. I really hope the branch have enough authority to get the kitten back and she's full of hot air which turns out not to be true. However if she does report me to SS she'll be sorely disappointed if she thinks they will do anything. I've been complimented so many times on my family despite their difficulties. Plus my cats, dog and rat are very well cared for.


----------



## feorag

Timewarpbunny said:


> Have got him doing other stuff to try and distract him from forming the Kitten Liberation Front.....


:lol2:

I know the situation is far from funny, but that comment did make me lol!!

Sounds like you're being sensible and the main thing is that you *know* you're in the right, so just stick by that!!


----------



## Amalthea

Jesus, Jeni...... I really feel for you!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

*giggles* thanks guys, Eileen it made me chuckle too, the initials would be KLF and ever since I wrote it i've been singing 3am eternal by the KLF. 

The whole situation is verging on the ridiculous now!


----------



## feorag

If it wasn't so worrying about the wee boy - it would be just that - totally ridiculous!!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I agree, I'm terrified about what will happen to him if the CP don't get him back. I doubt they'll let me have him again after what she's said as well


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Another update - I've spoken to my supervisor this evening at it would appear that this kitten was never officially signed over the CP as the vet who found them was going to have them back and was paying for the food. So it's causing a bit of a headache all round. We can't go in all guns blazing to get him back as he was never officially a CP kitten. 

I now can't foster anymore til I've completed my fosterers training in July, just to cover ourselves. 

My supervisor isn't cross with me, although she's told me to be whiter than white as far as my own cats are concerned for the time being in case she really does call the RSPCA, but I have no worries there, we have clean litter trays, plenty of food, plenty of water etc.

What a horrible situation.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Timewarpbunny said:


> Thanks hunni, luckily my branch are totally behind me.
> 
> As far as them being dirty - I did ask for advice here on how to get them clean as they were filthy and then followed that advice!
> 
> She's now accusing me of absuing my son and has reported me to social services. She refuses to give the name of the vet to me, but has passed on my name, address and phone number to him apparently.
> 
> I honestly can't believe how well she hid these tendencies. I just keep thinking, how on earth can someone turn like that... She's incredibly strange, yet seemed so knowledgable and normal. Right now I feel like I shouldn't have friends, I'm obviously a very bad judge of character. I am so upset and heartbroken for that little kitten, I put my heart and soul into rearing them.
> 
> I was even complimented by our head of branch at our last open day on how happy, healthy and well socialised the last hand reared's i handed over were.


Jenni, try not to be upset about that sad little woman who obviously has nothing better to do than try to sh*t stir trouble for someone who deserves none of it. As has been said, proof of you asking for advice is written in this thread, & that would disprove her vicous stirrings. Pity the cow.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thanks hun, everyone's telling me not to worry but I can't help it, I'm worried for the little boy kitten and I'm worried for my own kids and family with the amount of stirring she's doing. My youngest 2 are terrified we're going to have our cats taken off us.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Timewarpbunny said:


> Thanks hun, everyone's telling me not to worry but I can't help it, I'm worried for the little boy kitten and I'm worried for my own kids and family with the amount of stirring she's doing. My youngest 2 are terrified we're going to have our cats taken off us.


Aww chuck, I can imagine how worried & angry you must be. But as long as YOU know you have nothing to hide, thats all that matters! Even if the RSPCA do call round, you have no legal obligation to let them in, though it would be more helpful if you did & would give them the impression there is nothing amiss. 

A couple of years ago, an ex-friend reported us to Environmental Health for having Dangerous Wild Animals without a license (our Marmosets). The guy who phoned was pompous & arrogant sounding, & when we told him that Marmosets are not on the DWA list & therefore needed no paperwork at all, he replied "well I'll have to look into it wont I". He came to our house to inspect us. He ended up getting an education from us, as he had never inspected someone for having primates before. He was happy with our set-up, apart from the smell. I told him that Marmosets use their urine to mark territory, & you should not thoroughly disinfect everything in their habitat as it stresses them out. He retorted "well I want it cleaning for when I come back to do a gfollow-up inspection!". He never did come back.....


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Gets on mine too, but I have a bigger problem with eating! I just have a thing about noisy eaters - people who chew with their mouth open, sweet crunchers, lolly slurpers and now that you can almost buy a 3 course meal to eat in the pictures I really struggle! :roll: A nacho cruncher behind me could actually bring me to murder!
> 
> :lol2: I remember many years ago going to the pictures with John. Now my John was a very easy going fella, no hang ups, no crazy fixations and a very low temper threshold. I remember it was Jungle Book we went to see -he'd been before and was desperate for me to see it, cos he thought it was great and he desperately wanted me to enjoy the evening cos it was the first time we'd been out since he'd ended our relationship a week or two earlier!
> 
> So we arrived in the pictures, settled down and right behind me was a chewing gum chewer, I swear her lips never met from the moment she sat down. But what made things worse was she kept pulling it out of her mouth and into a long stretchy string and then slurping it back in again and it was doing my head in. I turned around and glared, which had no effect and obviously my 'twining on' eventually began to grind down John's placid nature until eventually he turned round and said "If you pull that chewing gum out your mouth one more time I'll knock your teeth down your throat" :gasp:
> 
> I was absolutely amazed - didn't know he had it in him, but my God did it work - she shut up, shut her mouth and I enjoyed the rest of the film! :lol2:


 
Reading that really brightened my day:roll2:



Timewarpbunny said:


> Finally got hold of her, I am so angry I am shaking. She claims she spoke to CP yesterday who warned her about me, apparently she can't believe I slipped through the net as a foster mother and should never have been allowed. She claims I keep my cats in squalid conditions and my children abuse them and I don't look after them or seek vets attention for them. She has reported me to the RSPCA and Social Services. She claims i threw the kittens at her and begged her to take them so I could get some sleep and dye my hair. She has told me the kitten was weak and malnourished and I took them off milk far too early. Apparently they should be on milk til they are 6 weeks old. It was my fault the kitten caught a virus and I was intentionally trying to kill it. She wants all my cats and children taken from me as I'm not fit to look after anything living. I am astounded.


 
This woman is a real basket case:gasp:
Jeni Ive been handrearing for over 30 years and I have never had a litter of weaning kittens look clean, they always looked like they were some kind of neglect case due to the amount of food they got on themselves. All you can do is wipe them as they have already been through enough stress so I would never think of giving them a full bath.
This woman is a total idiot and if you were so bad how come they thrived with you yet she managed to kill one after a few hours!!!
Please dont worry about SS or the RSPCA, if they come(which I highly doubt) then they will see what a good mum and animal owner you are.
Its a shame you dont live nearer to our sanctuary as we would love to have another capable handrearer.
I cant believe the CP didnt get the kittens signed over to them(they have enough forms) did the loony woman have to sign anything to get the kittens? Im so angry over this and CP`s attitude too as they were quick wnough to dump these babies on you:bash:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thanks Shell, now I've got over being shocked and angry, I'm really upset. I will never see that little boy again and god knows what she's doing to him. I'll never see the gorgeous little girl again because she never got a chance. 

My branch appear to want to keep it hush hush as no paperwork was signed in the first place, however they do still want me to complete my trial and become a fully fledged fosterer. I'm now not allowed to look after any babies until then. There was no paperwork signed, apparently I misunderstood when I asked if I could hand them over to my "friend" - they thought I meant at 10-12 weeks. It's possible I did misunderstand. Right now I feel like I don't want to do this anymore though.


----------



## Shell195

Our sanctuary used to be a large CP branch until we fell out with them! They certainly arent whiter than white


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Reading that really brightened my day:roll2:


:lol2: Well you know I've lived a long time and led a very varied life and have a feast of funny stories to tell!!

On the subject of a varied life, Barry and I have spent most of the day trying to catch another bloody woodmouse that the cat brought in! :bash:

Barry said to me a day or so ago that he was sure there was another one in the house and this morning, sure enough out it popped. So we chased it from the settee to the pouffe, to Barry's chair and eventually when we were all set up to catch it it ran to the side of the hearth - great Barry thought, but I knew about the hole in the plaster cos I nearly lost Monty down there years ago. So anyway it vanished down under the hearth, so there was nothing to do but forget about it until it chose to come out.

It surfaced again after lunch and ended up in a corner behind Barry's chair where my dumbells are that I never use! :roll:, so we got the rat cage (cos it'd been outside in the garden for thorough cleaning and laid it on its side, then blocked all other exits with cushions etc and finally Barry chased it out of the corner and it ran into the rat cage. I quickly upended it and then went to catch it and the little bugger squeezed out the bars and ran under the settee! :lol2:

So then Barry began barricading the dining end of the room, because the last thing we wanted was for it go behind the video/music unit as it would be so hard to get that out, so he had his chair on its side, the rat cage and the rat cage base as a barricade. Then I blocked the end of the settee leaving only a gap where I had the rat's play tube for it to run into. My knees were totally knacking from kneeling so long when Barry finally worked out that it wasn't under the settee any more! :bash:

Turned out it was on the hearth underneath the artificial log fire! So then we had to barricade the hearth so it could only go one way and there was me with a towel wedged between my big Siamese cat ornament and the tube in my hand. So Barry flushed it out and it ran towards me and ran through the gap in the cat's legs, but I shoved the tube in front of it and managed to catch it. So Barry then went off to the fields to release it.

Cadbury is now banned from coming in and out of the house at will. If he goes into the garden he has to be locked in so that we can check what he has in his mouth when he comes back in, as Barry was almost apoplectic when he couldn't catch it. :lol:

We must have had a nest nearby cos in all the years we've had the cats we've never had a mouse brought in and we've had 2 in the last week! :bash:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I'm going to sleep on it and see how I feel in a few days, my final course is in July - to do with infection control etc. So once I've done that I can be a fully fledged fosterer. I'm wondering why they let me foster now before completing the course and maybe I shouldn't have been allowed and that's why they don't want to kick up a fuss.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> I'm going to sleep on it and see how I feel in a few days, my final course is in July - to do with infection control etc. So once I've done that I can be a fully fledged fosterer. I'm wondering why they let me foster now before completing the course and maybe I shouldn't have been allowed and that's why they don't want to kick up a fuss.


 

When we were with CP I also fostered and I never had to attend fostering courses, I wonder if thats a new thing !


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I must try that:no1:
> When do you go away?


You really should - it's hilarious! I do the same to students who talk when I'm lecturing - or I repeat a bit of their conversation to the whole class.... he he he 

I fly friday (1st July)



feorag said:


> Gets on mine too, but I have a bigger problem with eating! I just have a thing about noisy eaters - people who chew with their mouth open, sweet crunchers, lolly slurpers and now that you can almost buy a 3 course meal to eat in the pictures I really struggle! :roll: A nacho cruncher behind me could actually bring me to murder!
> 
> 
> Poor Maisie, Nancy, I think animals do pick up on activity and know when something is up. Amber our GSD, who was very hyper, always picked up when we were starting to get organised for our annual holiday and ran around with his food dish in his mouth all the time, as if to say "don't forget to pack this!" :lol:


Oh me too - can't stand people who chew with their mouth open. There's a woman at the gym who chews gum throughout ALL the classes she attends - even high impact aerobics... she looks and sounds like a cow chewing the cud! yuk!

Yeah, in fact all the cats are being a bit clingy with me  and of course they're enjoying sitting in my bags that are out ready to be packed! I'll have more fur than belongings in there!:lol2:



Timewarpbunny said:


> Another update - I've spoken to my supervisor this evening at it would appear that this kitten was never officially signed over the CP as the vet who found them was going to have them back and was paying for the food. So it's causing a bit of a headache all round. We can't go in all guns blazing to get him back as he was never officially a CP kitten.
> 
> I now can't foster anymore til I've completed my fosterers training in July, just to cover ourselves.
> 
> My supervisor isn't cross with me, although she's told me to be whiter than white as far as my own cats are concerned for the time being in case she really does call the RSPCA, but I have no worries there, we have clean litter trays, plenty of food, plenty of water etc.
> 
> What a horrible situation.


Gosh what a terrible situation you've been through - nightmare! Some people...:bash:



feorag said:


> :lol2: Well you know I've lived a long time and led a very varied life and have a feast of funny stories to tell!!
> 
> On the subject of a varied life, Barry and I have spent most of the day trying to catch another bloody woodmouse that the cat brought in! :bash:


:lol2: bless - well done for catching it! and glad it got away unharmed!  bad cat! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I missed the bit about Eileens woodmouse, maybe its the same one that enjoyed your hospitality so much it came back:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ukphd said:


> Oh me too - can't stand people who chew with their mouth open. There's a woman at the gym who chews gum throughout ALL the classes she attends - even high impact aerobics... she looks and sounds like a cow chewing the cud! yuk!
> 
> Yeah, in fact all the cats are being a bit clingy with me  and of course they're enjoying sitting in my bags that are out ready to be packed! I'll have more fur than belongings in there!
> :lol2: bless - well done for catching it! and glad it got away unharmed!  bad cat! :whistling2:


So glad I'm not the only one, although my daughter, Elise, is just as bad, but then she blames me - says it's my fault that I've made her that way.

Our cats always 'pack themselves' when a suitcase comes out during holiday time.



Shell195 said:


> I missed the bit about Eileens woodmouse, maybe its the same one that enjoyed your hospitality so much it came back:whistling2:


Well I bloody hope not, cos Barry only took it to the field behind our estate, so if it can find it's way back from the mile and half away that I took it, it'll be back here tomorrow! :lol2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I'm off to bed everyone, sick of wallowing and I have a nasty headache brewing. Thank you all so much for your support today. I do really really appreciate it. Nite nite x


----------



## feorag

Night Jeni - hope you have a good night's rest and try to stop worrying about all the cr*p of the last few days!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Sounds like you have had a busy day, Eileen... 

I'm off to bed... Up bright and early to travel down to Shiffnal for my tattoo tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Is it tattoo day tomorrow!! :gasp:

Well I'm off to bed too - goodnight whoever is left!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi, & bye ladies :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

TATTOO DAY!!!!!!!!!!! I am so nervous *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Jen I thought you had wet the bed when I saw the time:lol2:
Good luck with your new ink, Im sure the excitement will stop it being too painful:2thumb:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Morning ladies, good luck with your tattoo today Jen! I'd love another one one day.

I've slept on everything and I'm still furious with the woman. I've decided to knock fostering for CP on the head for now and concentrate on my degree and my family. It just seems to be a lot of heartache at the moment. I'll keep my ears open for local sanctuaries and if they desperately need help with kittens


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Shell195 said:


> Jen I thought you had wet the bed when I saw the time:lol2:


And I nearly wet myself laughing when I read this! :lol2:
Jeni I think it will take you a long time to forget this, especially if (as I think) you are like me! The one thing I have trouble dealing with is being accused of something I haven't done, or something I am not. It plays in mind head all the time and I feel a need to justify myself and it's very frustrating if the person who has done this to me will not give me a chance to explain.

Your situation at the minute is slightly different to that, but you know what I mean. There's a lot of hurt involved because you nurtured those kittens so much and so well and then someone has them 1 day and one dies - that's got to hurt as well as anger to the point of pure frustration.

I hope you can get over it, I understand why you feel you don't want to do it again, but I'm sure you'll change your mind if a kitten or a litter is in need of you.

Well I've a day at home and so I'm busy printing out photos of my latest face painting faces for my board, as I'm face painting at the Gay dog show the Sunday after we get back from holiday.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!And I nearly wet myself laughing when I read this! :lol2:
> Jeni I think it will take you a long time to forget this, especially if (as I think) you are like me! The one thing I have trouble dealing with is being accused of something I haven't done, or something I am not. It plays in mind head all the time and I feel a need to justify myself and it's very frustrating if the person who has done this to me will not give me a chance to explain.
> 
> Your situation at the minute is slightly different to that, but you know what I mean. There's a lot of hurt involved because you nurtured those kittens so much and so well and then someone has them 1 day and one dies - that's got to hurt as well as anger to the point of pure frustration.
> 
> I hope you can get over it, I understand why you feel you don't want to do it again, but I'm sure you'll change your mind if a kitten or a litter is in need of you.
> 
> Well I've a day at home and so I'm busy printing out photos of my latest face painting faces for my board, as I'm face painting at the Gay dog show the Sunday after we get back from holiday.


 
Ooooh whens your holiday and are you going to your usual place?

Jeni, I agree with Eileen. Its very unfortunate that you had to have this nightmare happen but its part of lifes learning curve. Im sure you will eventually recover from your ordeal but it will make you warier of people in the future. Remember that when you help these orphan animals you arent doing it to help a rescue or for the potential new owner you are doing it for them as without us they are the ones that suffer.
Try and put it all behind you and get on with your life and dont forget to still come here to chat to us


----------



## feorag

We're going to a bungalow in Southerness this year, so a lot closer than where we normally go. We couldn't get our chalet on Ardnamurchan for 2 weeks until the middle of September, because it's just getting too popular and it seems that if you miss your 'slot' one year someone else grabs it :sad: so I started looking elsewhere.

I found this bungalow and it sounded ideal because they positively encourage you to bring your pets - they breed American Cockers themselves, so understand most pet owners need to bring their pets with them. It's a modern bungalow in the village, rather than our normally isolated choice, but it's at the end of the road, it backs onto the golf course, so no-one behind us and there's a path right opposite us which leads to the beach barely 20 yards away. And of course because it's on the Solway Firth which is incredibly shallow, when the tide goes out, the sea just about vanishes and you're left with miles of beach, so ideal for the dog. This is it Welcome - Scottishdream

We figured that as it's the first year that the dog and cats will be travelling in the car together, a shorter journey is a better option for them until we see how they react together in such close proximity. Our usual drive is usually anywhere around 250 miles and takes us near enough 7-7½ hours, so this journey will be about 5 hours shorter, being only about 110 miles.

Elise, Lee and Darcey are joining us on the Monday for 10 days and Iain, Shirley and Ellie are coming for the middle weekend, so it'll be lovely to spend time relaxing with the family.


----------



## tomwilson

good afternoon


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Good God - it's "Transient Tom" :lol2:

How are you?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :gasp: Good God - it's "Transient Tom" :lol2:
> 
> How are you?


i'm good i've got 2 days off, how are you


----------



## feorag

Sick of the heat and sick of sweating and being constantly damp!

I really do not like the level of heat we are having at the minute. I'm busy downstairs wrapping parcels - I've got the back patio door wide open and a tower fan blowing full speed on me and I'm soaking!!

Got to take the dog out in a minute and I'm certainly not looking forward to that, cos I'll just get hotter and damper! :sad:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sick of the heat and sick of sweating and being constantly damp!
> 
> I really do not like the level of heat we are having at the minute. I'm busy downstairs wrapping parcels - I've got the back patio door wide open and a tower fan blowing full speed on me and I'm soaking!!
> 
> Got to take the dog out in a minute and I'm certainly not looking forward to that, cos I'll just get hotter and damper! :sad:


we've got all the windows open down here and its still warm the turtles are ejoying being out in yard though


----------



## feorag

Same here! I've been out with the dog and am now sitting in front of the fan trying to cool down before I have to go to the post office in the car which will be like an oven standing in the sun all day.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Can you believe that it's been raining here today! Still very humid though and we've been changing the childrens rooms around so i'm sweating like a horse! Lovely.

Thanks for all the encouragement again, I'd love to stick around if that's ok, I have lots of moggies of my own lol!


----------



## ami_j

I'm melting


----------



## ukphd

Amalthea said:


> TATTOO DAY!!!!!!!!!!! I am so nervous *lol*


oooh how exciting! looking forward to seeing it 



Timewarpbunny said:


> Morning ladies, good luck with your tattoo today Jen! I'd love another one one day.
> 
> I've slept on everything and I'm still furious with the woman. I've decided to knock fostering for CP on the head for now and concentrate on my degree and my family. It just seems to be a lot of heartache at the moment. I'll keep my ears open for local sanctuaries and if they desperately need help with kittens


I can totally understand how you feel - it's such a shame you've been put through this. At least you (and we all) know you did the best you could.



feorag said:


> We're going to a bungalow in Southerness this year, so a lot closer than where we normally go. We couldn't get our chalet on Ardnamurchan for 2 weeks until the middle of September, because it's just getting too popular and it seems that if you miss your 'slot' one year someone else grabs it :sad: so I started looking elsewhere.
> 
> I found this bungalow and it sounded ideal because they positively encourage you to bring your pets - they breed American Cockers themselves, so understand most pet owners need to bring their pets with them. It's a modern bungalow in the village, rather than our normally isolated choice, but it's at the end of the road, it backs onto the golf course, so no-one behind us and there's a path right opposite us which leads to the beach barely 20 yards away. And of course because it's on the Solway Firth which is incredibly shallow, when the tide goes out, the sea just about vanishes and you're left with miles of beach, so ideal for the dog. This is it Welcome - Scottishdream
> 
> We figured that as it's the first year that the dog and cats will be travelling in the car together, a shorter journey is a better option for them until we see how they react together in such close proximity. Our usual drive is usually anywhere around 250 miles and takes us near enough 7-7½ hours, so this journey will be about 5 hours shorter, being only about 110 miles.
> 
> Elise, Lee and Darcey are joining us on the Monday for 10 days and Iain, Shirley and Ellie are coming for the middle weekend, so it'll be lovely to spend time relaxing with the family.



wow sounds fab! :2thumb:



tomwilson said:


> good afternoon


Hello!  



ami_j said:


> I'm melting


I think I've melted!


----------



## feorag

Timewarpbunny said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement again, I'd love to stick around if that's ok, I have lots of moggies of my own lol!


Of course you must stick around and join in the chat! It's not just about cats, as you are now well aware!

Well, after I cooled down I went to the post office and from there into Wilkinsons and then Asda for some shopping. Half way around Asda the rain came chucking down and you could hear it stotting off the roof. It was still raining when I got out - great big huge thunderstorm type drops, so I stood for 10 minutes waiting for it to slow down a bit so I could get to the car. When it eased off I made a run with me trolley to the car, unloaded and then decided I hadn't had a mooch around PaH for some ratty treats so drove up to there and had a quick mooch around. Got the rats a couple of chewy toys and then came home.

As I drove up our street it was surreal cos the surface of the road was steaming, it was like driving through a mist but it was coming off the wet road! 

I went into the house and straight outside, cos I'd hung a load of shopping out this morning. The patio was dry already and my peg pinny which was lying in my washing basket on the patio table was saturated and there was a lake in the bottom of the basket and yet the clothes on the line, even my thick jogging pants were bone dry. That shows how hot it is.

I'm now sitting in shorts and a stringy top - not a pretty sight, but with the fan blowing on me I'm slowly cooling down and the sweat is drying


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen I thought you had wet the bed when I saw the time:lol2:
> Good luck with your new ink, Im sure the excitement will stop it being too painful:2thumb:


*LMAO* 

Done the first sitting... Going back for the rest in 5 weeks  Will post some more later when I get home


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Looking promising! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> We're going to a bungalow in Southerness this year, so a lot closer than where we normally go. We couldn't get our chalet on Ardnamurchan for 2 weeks until the middle of September, because it's just getting too popular and it seems that if you miss your 'slot' one year someone else grabs it :sad: so I started looking elsewhere.
> 
> I found this bungalow and it sounded ideal because they positively encourage you to bring your pets - they breed American Cockers themselves, so understand most pet owners need to bring their pets with them. It's a modern bungalow in the village, rather than our normally isolated choice, but it's at the end of the road, it backs onto the golf course, so no-one behind us and there's a path right opposite us which leads to the beach barely 20 yards away. And of course because it's on the Solway Firth which is incredibly shallow, when the tide goes out, the sea just about vanishes and you're left with miles of beach, so ideal for the dog. This is it Welcome - Scottishdream
> 
> We figured that as it's the first year that the dog and cats will be travelling in the car together, a shorter journey is a better option for them until we see how they react together in such close proximity. Our usual drive is usually anywhere around 250 miles and takes us near enough 7-7½ hours, so this journey will be about 5 hours shorter, being only about 110 miles.
> 
> Elise, Lee and Darcey are joining us on the Monday for 10 days and Iain, Shirley and Ellie are coming for the middle weekend, so it'll be lovely to spend time relaxing with the family.


That looks a great place to go:no1:



tomwilson said:


> good afternoon


Evening transient Tom:Na_Na_Na_Na:



feorag said:


> Of course you must stick around and join in the chat! It's not just about cats, as you are now well aware!
> 
> Well, after I cooled down I went to the post office and from there into Wilkinsons and then Asda for some shopping. Half way around Asda the rain came chucking down and you could hear it stotting off the roof. It was still raining when I got out - great big huge thunderstorm type drops, so I stood for 10 minutes waiting for it to slow down a bit so I could get to the car. When it eased off I made a run with me trolley to the car, unloaded and then decided I hadn't had a mooch around PaH for some ratty treats so drove up to there and had a quick mooch around. Got the rats a couple of chewy toys and then came home.
> 
> As I drove up our street it was surreal cos the surface of the road was steaming, it was like driving through a mist but it was coming off the wet road!
> 
> *I went into the house and straight outside, cos I'd hung a load of shopping out this morning.* The patio was dry already and my peg pinny which was lying in my washing basket on the patio table was saturated and there was a lake in the bottom of the basket and yet the clothes on the line, even my thick jogging pants were bone dry. That shows how hot it is.
> 
> I'm now sitting in shorts and a stringy top - not a pretty sight, but with the fan blowing on me I'm slowly cooling down and the sweat is drying


Why was your shopping hung out, is it some kind of Northumberland tradition:whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> *LMAO*
> 
> Done the first sitting... Going back for the rest in 5 weeks  Will post some more later when I get home
> 
> image


 
That looks great:no1: Did it hurt much?


----------



## ami_j

BBC News - Two Met Police dogs left in unventilated vehicle die

this is just appalling


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> BBC News - Two Met Police dogs left in unventilated vehicle die
> 
> this is just appalling


 
Ive already made a thread about it, its more than appalling:devil:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive already made a thread about it, its more than appalling:devil:


i think i would of been banned if i had used the words i wanted to


----------



## Amalthea

Certain parts hurt a lot worse than others..... Over my hip and pelvis hurt, but I really could have fallen asleep during the "top" bit (the middle of the actual tattoo) *lol*

Here's some more....














































And this one's after we got home, so it's had time to cool a bit


----------



## Timewarpbunny

WOW Jen, that looks brilliant! 

Shell you made me actually laugh out loud with the comment about hanging the shopping out  

I'm not reading the story about the police dogs til tomorrow, i'm still feeling a little sensitive and have just about managed to calm down!

Today Carl and I have split our largest bedroom that 2 of my children were sharing, down the middle, to make 2 smaller rooms. It's just a basic plasterboard stud wall for now for them to get the feeling of it. We also put up a new bed, swapped 2 beds over, sorted through mountains of junk... we now have 3 very happy children and 2 very tired and sweaty parents! The moggies are totally confused by the new bedroom layouts though....


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> WOW Jen, that looks brilliant!
> 
> *Shell you made me actually laugh out loud with the comment about hanging the shopping out*
> 
> I'm not reading the story about the police dogs til tomorrow, i'm still feeling a little sensitive and have just about managed to calm down!
> 
> Today Carl and I have split our largest bedroom that 2 of my children were sharing, down the middle, to make 2 smaller rooms. It's just a basic plasterboard stud wall for now for them to get the feeling of it. We also put up a new bed, swapped 2 beds over, sorted through mountains of junk... we now have 3 very happy children and 2 very tired and sweaty parents! The moggies are totally confused by the new bedroom layouts though....


I dont know what you mean:whistling2:
It sounds like you have had a busy day, how old are your children?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Elodie is 5, she has Aspergers Syndrome and she's totally awesome. Her special interest at the moment is Thomas the Tank Engine.

Then there's Cai - he's 8 and a typical little boy but a total animal lover, he doesn't want to get married, he just wants a house with lots of cats and rats.

Jemima is my oldest, she's 11 - 12 in a few weeks, don't know where the time has gone. She's very creative and an awesome cartoonist with an evil sense of humour.

I'm not a totally sappy mum who thinks her children are wonderful all the time, in fact mine can be right little stroppy so and so's who embarrass the hell out of me at times, but I'm luck I get on really well with all of them and they're all very different personality wise - it's never quiet in this house that's for sure!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx Jeni!!  Sounds like you've had a VERY busy day, indeed!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Certain parts hurt a lot worse than others..... Over my hip and pelvis hurt, but I really could have fallen asleep during the "top" bit (the middle of the actual tattoo) *lol*
> 
> Here's some more....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And this one's after we got home, so it's had time to cool a bit
> 
> image


LIKEY 
i want another tattoo


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx  I am already thinking about adding to it and it's not even done!! *lol* I think I may add a gliding suggie on my left shoulder (kinda like it's gonna land on the tree) with more flowers/petals across my back to link the two......


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> I'm melting


"I'll get you Dorothy...........and your little dog too!"


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Poor bloody police dogs! Seems to be becoming an annual event :devil:

Clark just worked out my BMI, & I need to lose just over 4 stone!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> "I'll get you Dorothy...........and your little dog too!"
> 
> 
> :lol2:


what you trying to say :rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

Don't go by that, Col... If I went by what the bloody charts tell ya, I'd look anorexic. And Gary'd be wasting away. According to those, he should be 12 stone, which is only a little heavier than I am now!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Why was your shopping hung out, is it some kind of Northumberland tradition:whistling2:


Oh Feck! :devil: ..... I did it again!! 

It's my brain - it thinks faster than my fingers!!


ami_j said:


> BBC News - Two Met Police dogs left in unventilated vehicle die
> 
> this is just appalling





Shell195 said:


> Ive already made a thread about it, its more than appalling:devil:


It's actually unbelievable!!!

That sort of thing should never happen, but certainly not when the dogs are police dogs - you'd have thought the case last year would have made some impact! :bash:

Don't know if Nic is around, but I've heard from my friend in Edinburgh and he's sent me the following photos of Bonnie.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> what you trying to say :rotfl:


When you posted saying "Im melting" I instantly thought of the Wicked Witch from Wizard Of Oz. :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Don't go by that, Col... If I went by what the bloody charts tell ya, I'd look anorexic. And Gary'd be wasting away. According to those, he should be 12 stone, which is only a little heavier than I am now!!!


Im not aiming to lose 4 stone Jen, Id be happy with just a couple gone.


----------



## Shell195

Thats one amazing tattoo Jen:2thumb:
Col if you lose 4 stone you will look like Mister muscle :gasp: Thats not a good image at all:bash: I need to lose at least 2 stone but the time never seems right:lol2: Ive got my endoscope tomorrow, not looking forward to that at all


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh Feck! :devil: ..... I did it again!!
> 
> It's my brain - it thinks faster than my fingers!!
> 
> It's actually unbelievable!!!
> 
> That sort of thing should never happen, but certainly not when the dogs are police dogs - you'd have thought the case last year would have made some impact! :bash:
> 
> Don't know if Nic is around, but I've heard from my friend in Edinburgh and he's sent me the following photos of Bonnie.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


:flrt:


Zoo-Man said:


> When you posted saying "Im melting" I instantly thought of the Wicked Witch from Wizard Of Oz. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not aiming to lose 4 stone Jen, Id be happy with just a couple gone.


haha i know XD wont tell you what i thought when i thought wicked witch


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :flrt:
> 
> haha i know XD wont tell you what i thought when i thought wicked witch


Aww, go on............


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh Feck! :devil: ..... I did it again!!
> 
> It's my brain - it thinks faster than my fingers!!
> 
> It's actually unbelievable!!!
> 
> That sort of thing should never happen, but certainly not when the dogs are police dogs - you'd have thought the case last year would have made some impact! :bash:
> 
> Don't know if Nic is around, but I've heard from my friend in Edinburgh and he's sent me the following photos of Bonnie.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
:lol2: I knew that had happened Eileen but it did make me giggle.
Bonnie is beautiful:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, go on............


haha you just ponder it a while


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> haha you just ponder it a while


Oh, you mean our absent 'friend'? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I knew that had happened Eileen but it did make me giggle.
> Bonnie is beautiful:flrt:


Glad to make you happy! :lol2:

She is a beauty isn't she - well named. Sadly she's slightly undershot which is why George didn't breed from her.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh, you mean our absent 'friend'? :whistling2:


perhaps lol 


Gave Dex a frozen bone today i think it helped cool him:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me as I have the dreaded endoscope tomorrow morning:bash:
Night all xxx


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me as I have the dreaded endoscope tomorrow morning:bash:
> Night all xxx


good luck shell  Night


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me as I have the dreaded endoscope tomorrow morning:bash:
> Night all xxx


Eek, good luck for that hun. Goodnight xx


----------



## Amalthea

Bonnie is lovely!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Our friend Dave finally emailed us the photos from when we did our intro dog judging assesment. 

Here we are with Frank Kane









And a silly shot


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh, you mean our absent 'friend'? :whistling2:


 M2 maybe, 

collin did you get some mustelids of some kind


----------



## feorag

Morning all


Zoo-Man said:


> Oh, you mean our absent 'friend'? :whistling2:


Who is that? *I need to know*! cos I'm a nosy b*tch! :lol2:

Great photos Col, you'll be judging before you know it! 

Good luck today Shell - certainly not a pleasant experience to have to go through! :lol:

I'm at the dentist today to have the packing taken out of my back molar and hopefully re-filled, although I've nearly finished the anti-biotics and it started hurting again last night, so I'm not sure what she'll do today.


----------



## Amalthea

Great pics, Col and Clark!!  Well done again!!

I am trying to decide if I want to try to go boxing tonight...... I'm already sore *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Im back, it was the most unpleasant experience Ive ever had as I opted for no sedation:gasp: I now have a sore throat and slightly sore stomach:bash:
Our water is off as the main line has blown so god knows when that will be back on


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds horrible (on both accounts), Shell....... When do you get the results?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im back, it was the most unpleasant experience Ive ever had as I opted for no sedation:gasp: I now have a sore throat and slightly sore stomach:bash:
> Our water is off as the main line has blown so god knows when that will be back on


That was very brave of you! :crazy:


----------



## Amalthea

.............................................................................. or crazy *hides*


----------



## feorag

I thought crazy too, but don't tell Shell! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Nah, not brave or crazy I just didnt want to waste a day feeling "out of it"
My appointment was at 9 and I didnt get called in until 10.30:devil: They took me through, laid me on a bed and put a gag in then decided I wasnt the right person as it said Valerie Roderick:gasp: Back out to reception until I got called in again 5 minutes later to tell me they had printed the wrong first name so instead of Michelle it said Valerie:lol2: They were very nice and quite amusing. They said I was their star patient as not many have it done without sedation. My advice to others having it done is to take the sedation, its bloody awful without:blush:


----------



## Shell195

I havent told you my news have I?






















I may be getting a new addition to my none furry friends in October!


----------



## Amalthea

Right.... Sedation 

News? What news??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Right.... Sedation
> 
> News? What news??


 

I may be getting a new non furry addition to our purry family:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Purdy has left a huge hole that needs filling but it doesnt seem right getting another Oriental as she was so special, sooooooooo I have contacted someone with a litter of Sphynx babies due in about 3 weeks that will be ready in October.
Expected colours are black, black/white and red which is what I would want, it must be a boy too:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

sore throat....thats better than i expected Shell , seems i got my oscopys mixed up :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> sore throat....thats better than i expected Shell , seems i got my oscopys mixed up :lol2:


 
I would rather have had the other kind of oscopy:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh Shell!!!! How exciting!!!!

*LMAO* Jai!!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh dear Shell that sounds bloody awful, can't believe your water is off too .

A new nekkid baby :flrt: Jealous!


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Oh dear Shell that sounds bloody awful, can't believe your water is off too .
> 
> A new nekkid baby :flrt: Jealous!


Our country cant cope with extremes of weather it seems, the waterboards excuse is that the weather yesterday caused the main line to blow today:whip:

I kind of feel guilty about a new baby as Purdy was such a special girl. I thought one of the other cats may have moved into her sleeping place but they wont so its a constant reminder of her absence. If I got another oriental I would feel i was trying to replace her which I never could so thought a Sphynx would be ideal as I love them.

Eileen you will need to get knitting baby jumpers nearer the time:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

shell- ouch! oooo a hairless baby- how awesome would a black one look 
jen- i cant believe i mixed them up :lol2;


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> shell- ouch! oooo a hairless baby- how awesome would a black one look
> jen- i cant believe i mixed them up :lol2;


 
That is my perfect colour or black with a bit of white or even a solid red:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> That is my perfect colour or black with a bit of white or even a solid red:flrt:


oooo black with a bit of white would look brilliant too  as would red but im really loving black cats atm

the dog is being a moron today


----------



## Amalthea

ARGH!!! I do love the weather, but so do the bugs.... I am getting eaten alive!


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> M2 maybe,
> 
> collin did you get some mustelids of some kind


Not M2 Tom, hehe

No mustelids here anymore mate, why do you ask? 



feorag said:


> Morning allWho is that? *I need to know*! cos I'm a nosy b*tch! :lol2:
> 
> Great photos Col, you'll be judging before you know it!


Im on about Fenny, Im guessing Jaime is too. 

And thanks Eileen, it was a good experience doing that assesment.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im back, it was the most unpleasant experience Ive ever had as I opted for no sedation:gasp: I now have a sore throat and slightly sore stomach:bash:
> Our water is off as the main line has blown so god knows when that will be back on


Eee, I don't envy you with that hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Purdy has left a huge hole that needs filling but it doesnt seem right getting another Oriental as she was so special, sooooooooo I have contacted someone with a litter of Sphynx babies due in about 3 weeks that will be ready in October.
> Expected colours are black, black/white and red which is what I would want, it must be a boy too:flrt:


Oi, stop hogging all the Sphynx in Lancashire you!!! <shakes fist>


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Not M2 Tom, hehe
> 
> No mustelids here anymore mate, why do you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Im on about Fenny, Im guessing Jaime is too.
> 
> And thanks Eileen, it was a good experience doing that assesment.


saw a picture of you on face book with some meerkats


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> saw a picture of you on face book with some meerkats


Ah right, they aren't ours, they are Sallie's (Africa on here) babies. But Meerkats aren't mustelids, they are Mongooses. : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, they aren't ours, they are Sallie's (Africa on here) babies. But Meerkats aren't mustelids, they are Mongooses. : victory:


oh i thought mongooses where part of the weasle family, silly me lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> oh i thought mongooses where part of the weasle family, silly me lol


I did at first, but aparently they aren't. Strange.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen you will need to get knitting baby jumpers nearer the time:lol2:


You let me know and I'll knit! :2thumb:

How very exciting - I'm now wondering when Tracy picks her baby up.



Zoo-Man said:


> Im on about Fenny, Im guessing Jaime is too.


Oh! Never thought of her - totally forgot all about her!


----------



## Shell195

My stomach is a bit sore from where the samples were taken, they never told me about this bit:bash:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Shell195 said:


> My stomach is a bit sore from where the samples were taken, they never told me about this bit:bash:



Ouch Shell, hope the pain subsides for you soon!

I've nearly finished tarting the house up, got rid of so much crap it's unbelievable! I always seem to do this when I've had a nasty experience, I suppose it's a way of cleansing my home!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You let me know and I'll knit! :2thumb:
> 
> How very exciting - I'm now wondering when Tracy picks her baby up.
> 
> Oh! Never thought of her - totally forgot all about her!


 
I will do just that:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

how the hell does a dog catch a fly


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh, its all been kicking off round here! Firstly a house up the roa was raided by the police, then a little later, their pit bull type puppy was run over by a friend of mine. It just ran out into the road & was killed instantly. The scum who own it (& beat it by all accounts!) were going mad at my friend, who feels awful as he's an animal lover himself. Then the same house that was raided & own the puppy had their windows put through by a gang on bikes wearing balaclavas. The only good thing that will come out of this is because the house has bee raided 3 times now, they will be evicted by the housing association. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh, its all been kicking off round here! Firstly a house up the roa was raided by the police, then a little later, their pit bull type puppy was run over by a friend of mine. It just ran out into the road & was killed instantly. The scum who own it (& beat it by all accounts!) were going mad at my friend, who feels awful as he's an animal lover himself. Then the same house that was raided & own the puppy had their windows put through by a gang on bikes wearing balaclavas. The only good thing that will come out of this is because the house has bee raided 3 times now, they will be evicted by the housing association. :2thumb:


poor puppy
poor friend
good ridence to terrible nieghbours


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> poor puppy
> poor friend
> good ridence to terrible nieghbours


Absolutely mate! I was gutted for my friend, as not only does he feel guilty, he had the worry of a gang of thugs after retribution. Not nice at all.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor pup  And your friend must feel terrible!! Good the scum will be evicted, though!


----------



## Esarosa

Happy birthday Jen!


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Yea!! I've got my signatures back - thank you Photobucket! :roll:

Happy Birthday Jen!!












Zoo-Man said:


> Oh, its all been kicking off round here! Firstly a house up the roa was raided by the police, then a little later, their pit bull type puppy was run over by a friend of mine. It just ran out into the road & was killed instantly. The scum who own it (& beat it by all accounts!) were going mad at my friend, who feels awful as he's an animal lover himself. Then the same house that was raided & own the puppy had their windows put through by a gang on bikes wearing balaclavas. The only good thing that will come out of this is because the house has bee raided 3 times now, they will be evicted by the housing association. :2thumb:


What a nightmare - our street is well quiet compared to all that - just the police a couple of times a year to the problem child next door! That's all we get, but they're a nice family, he just has a lot of problems, especially when he drinks!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, guys!!


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN:no1:*

*XXX*


----------



## Shell195

My throat and stomach are back to normal today, thank god!
Daniel has his 1st phone interview tomorrow for the same people who Chris works for :gasp: Its not so easy for Dan as he will have to give his flat up if he goes which is worrying him. My kids really are cutting the apron strings 

Col thats awful, poor puppy, poor friend and horrid, stupid owners. It sounds like they deserve to be evicted.
My eldest son had a similar thing last night but no animals involved. The local dealers house was set about with a man with a baseball bat, all the windows got put through then he went inside and destroyed the furniture too, it took the police 2 hours to attend:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Know what you mean about children cutting the apron strings. 

It does seem to happen that when children leave home and the area they were brought up in, such as going to university etc, they seldom come back to the area to settle.

I hate my children living so far away! :bash: I don't necessarily want them on my doorstep, but if they just lived close enough to be able to visit for a day I'd be happy with that!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I had a terrible relationship with my mum when I was younger, but now we're best of friends, just a shame she's in Preston and I'm in Devon. When she's not in Preston she's over in Crete. Her and Dad are thinking of retiring over there next year - typical - just when I realised how much she means to me!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Know what you mean about children cutting the apron strings.
> 
> It does seem to happen that when children leave home and the area they were brought up in, such as going to university etc, they seldom come back to the area to settle.
> 
> *I hate my children living so far away! :bash: I don't necessarily want them on my doorstep, but if they just lived close enough to be able to visit for a day I'd be happy with that![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what worries me, I will have 2 sons who live on the other side of the country so wont get to see them very often
> 
> Sophie wont leave me, shes too much of a home bird, her and Martin are thinking of buying a house and they are looking in our road:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Know what you mean about children cutting the apron strings.
> 
> It does seem to happen that when children leave home and the area they were brought up in, such as going to university etc, they seldom come back to the area to settle.
> 
> I hate my children living so far away! :bash: I don't necessarily want them on my doorstep, but if they just lived close enough to be able to visit for a day I'd be happy with that!


i was going to say that you should have had them in liverpool because scousers never leave. but i remembered that shell is and she did. maybe she's the exeption that proves the rule though:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i was going to say that you should have had them in liverpool because scousers never leave. but i remembered that shell is and she did. maybe she's the exeption that proves the rule though:lol2:


I suppose it depends on how close families are. My parents made it quite clear that we were a nuisance who got in the way of their social life, even when we were ill we got sent to school and quite often got sent home again, much to their disgust:bash:


----------



## ukphd

Shell195 said:


> Purdy has left a huge hole that needs filling but it doesnt seem right getting another Oriental as she was so special, sooooooooo I have contacted someone with a litter of Sphynx babies due in about 3 weeks that will be ready in October.
> Expected colours are black, black/white and red which is what I would want, it must be a boy too:flrt:


oooh how exciting (sorry catching up - trying to get ready to go still!)  :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> My throat and stomach are back to normal today, thank god!
> Daniel has his 1st phone interview tomorrow for the same people who Chris works for :gasp: Its not so easy for Dan as he will have to give his flat up if he goes which is worrying him. My kids really are cutting the apron strings
> 
> Col thats awful, poor puppy, poor friend and horrid, stupid owners. It sounds like they deserve to be evicted.
> My eldest son had a similar thing last night but no animals involved. The local dealers house was set about with a man with a baseball bat, all the windows got put through then he went inside and destroyed the furniture too, it took the police 2 hours to attend:gasp:


:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Timewarpbunny said:


> I had a terrible relationship with my mum when I was younger, but now we're best of friends, just a shame she's in Preston and I'm in Devon. When she's not in Preston she's over in Crete. Her and Dad are thinking of retiring over there next year - typical - just when I realised how much she means to me!


How sad. As a teenager/early 20s girl I had a lot of run-ins with my mother, mainly because she seemed to care more about what the neigbours thought of me than she or I did. Of course the more she tried to make me the person she wanted me to be, the more I rebelled against it and did my own thing, but we were always close. My mother came from a close family and met her sisters every Thursday afternoon at 2:00pm until they died. They met under the Rude Lady (It was a jewellers shop on a popular corner that had a huge clock above it with a naked gold lady on top of the clock :lol They went to Fenwick for afternoon tea, did a bit of shopping and went their separate ways. The younger of her 2 sisters was my godmother and I loved her dearly (many a time I wished she was my mother, because she just wanted me to be happy and I told her a lot more of what I was getting up to than my mother, because I knew she wouldn't judge me). 

When I started work in Newcastle she met me every Thursday at 1:00 and took me for lunch - I then went with her to say hello to my other aunt and my mum and went back to work. Then when I had Iain and went part-time I joined in with the afternoon tea too! :lol:

After I married and left home I still went to my mother's every day right up until we moved to Hampshire in 1981 when i was in my early 30s.

I keep raising my eyes to the heavens and reminding my mother how lucky she was to have me so close and see my children ever day, cos I've never had that opportunity, although I know Elise would love to come back to the north east.



ukphd said:


> oooh how exciting (sorry catching up - trying to get ready to go still!)  :lol2::gasp:


Not long to go then Nancy - are you organised yet??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> How sad. As a teenager/early 20s girl I had a lot of run-ins with my mother, mainly because she seemed to care more about what the neigbours thought of me than she or I did. Of course the more she tried to make me the person she wanted me to be, the more I rebelled against it and did my own thing, but we were always close. My mother came from a close family and met her sisters every Thursday afternoon at 2:00pm until they died. They met under the Rude Lady (It was a jewellers shop on a popular corner that had a huge clock above it with a naked gold lady on top of the clock :lol They went to Fenwick for afternoon tea, did a bit of shopping and went their separate ways. The younger of her 2 sisters was my godmother and I loved her dearly (many a time I wished she was my mother, because she just wanted me to be happy and I told her a lot more of what I was getting up to than my mother, because I knew she wouldn't judge me).
> 
> When I started work in Newcastle she met me every Thursday at 1:00 and took me for lunch - I then went with her to say hello to my other aunt and my mum and went back to work. Then when I had Iain and went part-time I joined in with the afternoon tea too! :lol:
> 
> After I married and left home I still went to my mother's every day right up until we moved to Hampshire in 1981 when i was in my early 30s.
> 
> I keep raising my eyes to the heavens and reminding my mother how lucky she was to have me so close and see my children ever day, cos I've never had that opportunity, although I know Elise would love to come back to the north east.
> 
> Not long to go then Nancy - are you organised yet??


 

We used to meet our friends under "Dicky lewis" which was the statue of a naked man above Lewis`s department store:lol2:
Ive not long woken up from the best sleep ever  You cant beat an afternoon nap!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We used to meet our friends under "Dicky lewis" which was the statue of a naked man above Lewis`s department store:lol2:
> Ive not long woken up from the best sleep ever  You cant beat an afternoon nap!


You see - you had a naked man and I had a naked woman - it's still spooky isn't it??

And there she is, in all her glory still there after over 70 years!!!










Oh, and I couldn't sleep in the afternoon - if I did I'd never get to sleep at night!

..


----------



## Shell195

Heres Dicky Lewis in all his glory, does anyone know what hes actually supposed to be doing?









I never sleep of a night so an afternoon nap doesnt bother me:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I just found this advert:devil: I think you would need a VERY big handbag dont you:whistling2:
Preloved | toy terrier/hand bag dog/puppy for sale in Preston, Lancashire, UK


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I just found this advert:devil: I think you would need a VERY big handbag dont you:whistling2:
> Preloved | toy terrier/hand bag dog/puppy for sale in Preston, Lancashire, UK


would need a bloody rucksack for that :lol2:

im back on the dog food hunt -_-


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> would need a bloody rucksack for that :lol2:
> 
> im back on the dog food hunt -_-


 

What food you using now and whats the problem?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What food you using now and whats the problem?


gusto puppy/junior and he poos at least four times a day and it STINKS!

so im trying him on whats left of caseys dr johns silver along with normal treats to see if it improves...if it does i will try him ith a new food, if not i will cut out his bones and treats and go back to gusto see if its the treats 

when i first got him though he ran out of food and i had him on dr johns and some wet and he didnt poo so much so im thinking its gusto...it made casey poo alot too i think


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> gusto puppy/junior and he poos at least four times a day and it STINKS!
> 
> so im trying him on whats left of caseys dr johns silver along with normal treats to see if it improves...if it does i will try him ith a new food, if not i will cut out his bones and treats and go back to gusto see if its the treats
> 
> when i first got him though he ran out of food and i had him on dr johns and some wet and he didnt poo so much so im thinking its gusto...it made casey poo alot too i think


 

Sounds a good plan:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Sounds a good plan:2thumb:


im hoping that just cutting gusto out does the trick tbh cos his chews and bones give me peace ,and keep him quiet if we have to go out


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Heres Dicky Lewis in all his glory, does anyone know what hes actually supposed to be doing?


No idea, but looking closely at it I wonder if he was the one the person who coined the phrase "dangly bits" was looking at?? :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I just found this advert:devil: I think you would need a VERY big handbag dont you:whistling2:
> Preloved | toy terrier/hand bag dog/puppy for sale in Preston, Lancashire, UK


Too right! :lol2:

We can't take him cos we aren't a god genuine loving home, although I wouldn't say I'm actually an atheist!

Hope you can sort out the poo problem, Jaime.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> No idea, but looking closely at it I wonder if he was the one the person who coined the phrase "dangly bits" was looking at?? :lol2:
> 
> Too right! :lol2:
> 
> We can't take him cos we aren't a god genuine loving home, although I wouldn't say I'm actually an atheist!
> 
> Hope you can sort out the poo problem, Jaime.


Thanks Eileen, i hope so too cos im sick of cleaning it up out the house :lol2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I've only just realised Shell that that's the statue above the Lewis's store! Me and my sister used to giggle at that when we were little. I was born in Liverpool, lived in Toxteth til 1985 and then moved to Formby, we left Formby when I was 13 and moved to Preston. I have fond memories of Lewis's, the haberdashery particularly as mum used to make all our clothes. I have no idea what Dickie is supposed to be doing and it makes you wonder what on earth the sculptor was thinking when he was commissioned to provide a statue for the reopening of Lewises!

Speaking of being scouse, I have actually lost my accent, but Eli (my youngest) actually said to me today "mummy, there are 3 purples - purple, peeeeeerple (in a fab scouse accent) and violet!" I was so proud!


----------



## ami_j

Timewarpbunny said:


> I've only just realised Shell that that's the statue above the Lewis's store! Me and my sister used to giggle at that when we were little. I was born in Liverpool, lived in Toxteth til 1985 and then moved to Formby, we left Formby when I was 13 and moved to Preston. I have fond memories of Lewis's, the haberdashery particularly as mum used to make all our clothes. *I have no idea what Dickie is supposed to be doing and it makes you wonder what on earth the sculptor was thinking when he was commissioned to provide a statue for the reopening of Lewises!*
> 
> Speaking of being scouse, I have actually lost my accent, but Eli (my youngest) actually said to me today "mummy, there are 3 purples - purple, peeeeeerple (in a fab scouse accent) and violet!" I was so proud!


:rotfl: me either


----------



## Timewarpbunny

come one, come all perhaps


----------



## ukphd

feorag said:


> Not long to go then Nancy - are you organised yet??



Not in the slightest! Did what any self-respecting, independent, professional 31 year old should do in this situation.... called mum to come over and help!  So she's been helping me iron stuff while I run around washing, sorting, packing, buying etc!  :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody!  Been out to lunch at TGIFridays (and Gary had the staff bring me cake and sing to me *pic*)










Then we went into Bolton to visit with the girls at work. And then to watch Transformers  Was a very good Birthday


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody!  Been out to lunch at TGIFridays (and Gary had the staff bring me cake and sing to me *pic*)
> 
> image
> 
> Then we went into Bolton to visit with the girls at work. And then to watch Transformers  Was a very good Birthday


That looks some yummy cake  glad it was a good one


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Oh Happy Birthday Jen!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx much!! 

It was tasty, Jai!! I couldn't eat it all, though (much to Gary's delight *lol*)


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No idea, but looking closely at it I wonder if he was the one the person who coined the phrase *"dangly bits"* was looking at?? :lol2:
> 
> Too right! :lol2:
> 
> We can't take him cos we aren't a god genuine loving home, although I wouldn't say I'm actually an atheist!
> 
> Hope you can sort out the poo problem, Jaime.


 
:lol2:



Timewarpbunny said:


> I've only just realised Shell that that's the statue above the Lewis's store! Me and my sister used to giggle at that when we were little. I was born in Liverpool, lived in Toxteth til 1985 and then moved to Formby, we left Formby when I was 13 and moved to Preston. I have fond memories of Lewis's, the haberdashery particularly as mum used to make all our clothes. I have no idea what Dickie is supposed to be doing and it makes you wonder what on earth the sculptor was thinking when he was commissioned to provide a statue for the reopening of Lewises!
> 
> Speaking of being scouse, I have actually lost my accent, but Eli (my youngest) actually said to me today "mummy, there are 3 purples - purple, peeeeeerple (in a fab scouse accent) and violet!" I was so proud!


 
I lived in Gateacre then moved to Ainsdale,Southport just before I was 16, My parents then went on to move to Formby when we had all left home then moved back to Southport to retire
Its a small world isnt it:lol2: When I was 18 I moved to Huyton for a while and did a christmas job at Lewises on the nut counter, I loved it 
Im not very scouse at all but people out of the area think I am, I certainly dont say peeeeeerple, thank god:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I never planned to move SO far away from home, that's for sure.... Just sorta happened *lol*


----------



## Timewarpbunny

:lol2: Shell, I was born and raised in Toxteth in the early 80's.... I had a really bad scouse accent, lessened when we moved to Formby and disappeared altogether when we moved down here. I have however taught all my children to say; in a very thick scouse accent; "eeeeeeeeeeeeee mum, look at dose peeeeeeeeeerrrple weeeeeeeeeeeermmmmmms" - which is the last thing my mum can remember me saying in a scouse accent. My accent now is a strange mix of north and south depending on who I'm talking to!


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN xx


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Col!!! 

My accent is an annoying (to me) mix of Boltonian and Yank. BAH! When I'm with people I know really well, I can hear the Boltonoian come out more, but it lessens around strangers, especially other Americans that I don't know.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well it looks like Lolly is losing her crown as the boss......................to her daughter! Indy has been quite snappy with Lolly the last couple of days, snapping at her face when she gets on the settee next to Indy. Daisy the Boston Terrier hasn't been on the recieving end of Indy's attitude, as Daisy is well at the bottom of the hierachy & everyone knows it. Lolly is not retaliating when Indy snaps, which leads me to think that Indy is no doubt becoming the number 1. Indy is just coming towards the end of her first season, & is 8 months old on the 3rd July.


----------



## Amalthea

8 months?!? Where does the time go???


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> 8 months?!? Where does the time go???


I know, its flown by!


----------



## feorag

ukphd said:


> Not in the slightest! Did what any self-respecting, independent, professional 31 year old should do in this situation.... called mum to come over and help!  So she's been helping me iron stuff while I run around washing, sorting, packing, buying etc!  :lol2:


Good ol' mum!! We have our uses you know! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody!  Been out to lunch at TGIFridays (and Gary had the staff bring me cake and sing to me *pic*)
> 
> image
> 
> Then we went into Bolton to visit with the girls at work. And then to watch Transformers  Was a very good Birthday


Glad you enjoyed it! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Well it looks like Lolly is losing her crown as the boss......................to her daughter! Indy has been quite snappy with Lolly the last couple of days, snapping at her face when she gets on the settee next to Indy. Daisy the Boston Terrier hasn't been on the recieving end of Indy's attitude, as Daisy is well at the bottom of the hierachy & everyone knows it. Lolly is not retaliating when Indy snaps, which leads me to think that Indy is no doubt becoming the number 1. Indy is just coming towards the end of her first season, & is 8 months old on the 3rd July.


So she's just like any adolescent female - thinks she's a grown up and knows it all! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> So she's just like any adolescent female - thinks she's a grown up and knows it all! :bash:


Aye :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen have you seen whats on TV next week?
Undercover Boss - Series 3 - Episode 1 - Vanessa Gold, Ann Summers - Channel 4


----------



## Amalthea

I'd heard about that, Shell  Will have to watch, methinks.

I was up til the wee hours crying with the worst cramps I've had in years.... And today I am supposed to be going to a Diabetic pregnancy thingy-ma-jig. So tired.......


----------



## ukphd

Morning all!

Happy belated birthday Jen  :2thumb:

Mum spent 4 hours ironing for me - bless her! So I made her a special cake (With sugar frosted flowers on the top  ) and dinner and gave her a big big hug  Mum's are amazing!

So today I'm racing around again and then tomorrow I fly! eeek! 
xxx


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Sorry to hear you're down with the cramps again Jen. Not a lot of fun!!


ukphd said:


> Mum's are amazing!


Speaking as one myself we are, aren't we!! :blush:

Well I've just had a very distressing e-mail from my friend Tracey the vet nurse, who used to have Awesome and who still has Ellie, one of Kosta's kittens. You might remember me telling you that she'd booked a Sphynx and was in communication with a Peterbald breeder to buy a kitten from her too?

Apparently she went to Peterborough Cat Show on Saturday and stayed with a friend who lives nearby and went to visit the Peterbald kittens on Monday. She works constant night shift at an emergency vet clinic and was due in work on Tuesday night, so intended driving home on Tuesday morning, but for no accountable reason she decided to drive home on the Monday night, leaving at 9:00pm.

She got home and the Sphynx were climbing up her legs and Ellie was just crying in the kitchen - the dogs were subdued and she thought they were in a huff for leaving them, but when she went into the living room she found Louis, her oriental black dead on the sofa. :gasp:

Apparently a couple of years ago he 'cooked' himself (those of us with orientals/siamese will know their need to lie in hot places until they are burning!) and had to be rushed into the vets and put on a rehydrating drip, so she thinks he may have done the same thing again. So it was a horrible return home for her.

Added to which she had to take her neighbour's dog to be pts and while she was writing to me her wire haired Vizla, William, is on the operating table having his spleen removed - so she's in a sh*t place at the minute, poor girl.

Now she feels guilty about the black sphynx kitten who is arriving in 3 weeks time and the Peterbald she's left a deposit on, who is only 3 weeks old at the minute! :sad:

In with the happiness seems so often to come sadness!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're down with the cramps again Jen. Not a lot of fun!!Speaking as one myself we are, aren't we!! :blush:
> 
> Well I've just had a very distressing e-mail from my friend Tracey the vet nurse, who used to have Awesome and who still has Ellie, one of Kosta's kittens. You might remember me telling you that she'd booked a Sphynx and was in communication with a Peterbald breeder to buy a kitten from her too?
> 
> Apparently she went to Peterborough Cat Show on Saturday and stayed with a friend who lives nearby and went to visit the Peterbald kittens on Monday. She works constant night shift at an emergency vet clinic and was due in work on Tuesday night, so intended driving home on Tuesday morning, but for no accountable reason she decided to drive home on the Monday night, leaving at 9:00pm.
> 
> She got home and the Sphynx were climbing up her legs and Ellie was just crying in the kitchen - the dogs were subdued and she thought they were in a huff for leaving them, but when she went into the living room she found Louis, her oriental black dead on the sofa. :gasp:
> 
> Apparently a couple of years ago he 'cooked' himself (those of us with orientals/siamese will know their need to lie in hot places until they are burning!) and had to be rushed into the vets and put on a rehydrating drip, so she thinks he may have done the same thing again. So it was a horrible return home for her.
> 
> Added to which she had to take her neighbour's dog to be pts and while she was writing to me her wire haired Vizla, William, is on the operating table having his spleen removed - so she's in a sh*t place at the minute, poor girl.
> 
> Now she feels guilty about the black sphynx kitten who is arriving in 3 weeks time and the Peterbald she's left a deposit on, who is only 3 weeks old at the minute! :sad:
> 
> In with the happiness seems so often to come sadness!


 
That is so sad, it sent a cold shiver down my spine


----------



## feorag

It did me too! 

Poor Louis and it would have to happen when she was away, because she now has to live with the knowledge that if it was indeed dehydration and she'd been at home she could have done something! :sad:

That's robbed her of the joy of leaving a deposit on a Peterbald. There are 2 kittens and she's leaving the breeder to decide which one she's having as she wants to show it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It did me too!
> 
> Poor Louis and it would have to happen when she was away, because she now has to live with the knowledge that if it was indeed dehydration and she'd been at home she could have done something! :sad:
> 
> That's robbed her of the joy of leaving a deposit on a Peterbald. There are 2 kittens and she's leaving the breeder to decide which one she's having as she wants to show it.


 
Very sad  What is up with William? My 3 legged dog Ellie that I had pts had a mass on her spleen that had ruptured and if wasnt for the fact that she had ruptured her cruciate ligament in her remaining back leg they may have been able to remove her spleen 


Nancy, I wish my mum was like that, mine would be more likely to say "its your decision to go away so you get on with it!"

Jen, I hope the cramps go away soon, did you try Feminax express or ultra ? Sophie has now found that the best of the best in controlling cramps is Co-codamol.


----------



## feorag

I don't know what's happened with William, she just basically sent me an e-mail asking me to shoot her! :sad: and explaining why.

I've e-mailed her back to ask what's up with him. She was training him to do heelwork to music and he was brilliant, but then she found out he something wrong with him spine (I think it was his spine, she told me about 4 years and you know my recent memory is crap! :lol, so she had to stop.

I've been meaning to ask you since but keep forgetting. Remember a while ago you told someone about a product to use on kittens with cat flu who were having problems breathing? Can you remember what it was?

Iain says Kisha is having trouble breathing and is sneezing a lot lately and there's blood in her snot and of course she's as skinny as a rake - always has been but is maybe even more, so he took her into his vets on Monday and they ran blood tests.

The vet said she had excellent blood for a cat her age, her kidney function is excellent and they can't find anything wrong with her thyroid function, so he's no idea what's causing the nose bleeds. He's suggested Iain takes her back next week, cos she was stressed from having the blood taken) and he'll check her blood pressure in case that's what's causing the bleeding.

I couldn't remember what you'd suggested to someone with a snotty kitten and wondered what it was?
I wonder if it's just the force of the sneezing and


----------



## ami_j

was it bisolvon Eileen?

rats are cleaned out for the week always glad when that is done for the week lol

Dex is spoilt he got a load of kong toys today will upload a pic later. will have pics of him playing with them too i hope


----------



## feorag

To be honest Jaime I don't know. I see it's a POM, so he'd have to get a script from his vet anyway.


----------



## Shell195

Yes it was Bisolvin, it works as a decongestant. Has she had a dental recently as one of our resident shelter cats had longterm sneezing and runny eyes, she had lots of anti-bs even Zithromax but it always started again. It turned out it was her back teeth and the inflammation was pressing on her sinuses and causing the problem. The vets removed the teeth and touch wood shes been fine since.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yes it was Bisolvin, it works as a decongestant. Has she had a dental recently as one of our resident shelter cats had longterm sneezing and runny eyes, she had lots of anti-bs even Zithromax but it always started again. It turned out it was her back teeth and the inflammation was pressing on her sinuses and causing the problem. The vets removed the teeth and touch wood shes been fine since.


I presume the vet checked her teeth, but maybe he didn't - I check with Iain and if he didn't suggest he mentions it. Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're down with the cramps again Jen. Not a lot of fun!!Speaking as one myself we are, aren't we!! :blush:
> 
> Well I've just had a very distressing e-mail from my friend Tracey the vet nurse, who used to have Awesome and who still has Ellie, one of Kosta's kittens. You might remember me telling you that she'd booked a Sphynx and was in communication with a Peterbald breeder to buy a kitten from her too?
> 
> Apparently she went to Peterborough Cat Show on Saturday and stayed with a friend who lives nearby and went to visit the Peterbald kittens on Monday. She works constant night shift at an emergency vet clinic and was due in work on Tuesday night, so intended driving home on Tuesday morning, but for no accountable reason she decided to drive home on the Monday night, leaving at 9:00pm.
> 
> She got home and the Sphynx were climbing up her legs and Ellie was just crying in the kitchen - the dogs were subdued and she thought they were in a huff for leaving them, but when she went into the living room she found Louis, her oriental black dead on the sofa. :gasp:
> 
> Apparently a couple of years ago he 'cooked' himself (those of us with orientals/siamese will know their need to lie in hot places until they are burning!) and had to be rushed into the vets and put on a rehydrating drip, so she thinks he may have done the same thing again. So it was a horrible return home for her.
> 
> Added to which she had to take her neighbour's dog to be pts and while she was writing to me her wire haired Vizla, William, is on the operating table having his spleen removed - so she's in a sh*t place at the minute, poor girl.
> 
> Now she feels guilty about the black sphynx kitten who is arriving in 3 weeks time and the Peterbald she's left a deposit on, who is only 3 weeks old at the minute! :sad:
> 
> In with the happiness seems so often to come sadness!


OMG, how sad to return home to such a tragedy!


----------



## Zoo-Man

My dad had his appointment at the hospital this morning for a scan & a camera up him, to see if they could find out whats causing the blood in his urine. They have found a lump in his bladder. He has to have an op in 2 weeks to remove the lump, & it will be sent away to see what exactly it is. I think my dad is putting a brave face on for the family, but Im sure he is worrying inside.

My eldest brother was at the doctors yesterday. He has a blood condition that means his blood thickens to the degree that he has to have some drained periodically, & its difficult for the docs to syringe it out. His last blood test has come back saying he has no white blood cells. My mum is worrying it could be leukeamia (sp).


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> My dad had his appointment at the hospital this morning for a scan & a camera up him, to see if they could find out whats causing the blood in his urine. They have found a lump in his bladder. He has to have an op in 2 weeks to remove the lump, & it will be sent away to see what exactly it is. I think my dad is putting a brave face on for the family, but Im sure he is worrying inside.
> 
> My eldest brother was at the doctors yesterday. He has a blood condition that means his blood thickens to the degree that he has to have some drained periodically, & its difficult for the docs to syringe it out. His last blood test has come back saying he has no white blood cells. My mum is worrying it could be leukeamia (sp).


 

God Colin its not been a good day for you and your family. Ive no advice to give but you know we are all here for you if you want to chat
Hopefully your Dads lump is a benign tumour. I thought leukemia was to many white cells?


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> My dad had his appointment at the hospital this morning for a scan & a camera up him, to see if they could find out whats causing the blood in his urine. They have found a lump in his bladder. He has to have an op in 2 weeks to remove the lump, & it will be sent away to see what exactly it is. I think my dad is putting a brave face on for the family, but Im sure he is worrying inside.
> 
> My eldest brother was at the doctors yesterday. He has a blood condition that means his blood thickens to the degree that he has to have some drained periodically, & its difficult for the docs to syringe it out. His last blood test has come back saying he has no white blood cells. My mum is worrying it could be leukeamia (sp).


Sorry to hear all that Colin, one lot of that news in a day is bad enough without two.

I don't see how your dad coulnd't not worry with those symptoms to be honest. :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're down with the cramps again Jen. Not a lot of fun!!Speaking as one myself we are, aren't we!! :blush:
> 
> Well I've just had a very distressing e-mail from my friend Tracey the vet nurse, who used to have Awesome and who still has Ellie, one of Kosta's kittens. You might remember me telling you that she'd booked a Sphynx and was in communication with a Peterbald breeder to buy a kitten from her too?
> 
> Apparently she went to Peterborough Cat Show on Saturday and stayed with a friend who lives nearby and went to visit the Peterbald kittens on Monday. She works constant night shift at an emergency vet clinic and was due in work on Tuesday night, so intended driving home on Tuesday morning, but for no accountable reason she decided to drive home on the Monday night, leaving at 9:00pm.
> 
> She got home and the Sphynx were climbing up her legs and Ellie was just crying in the kitchen - the dogs were subdued and she thought they were in a huff for leaving them, but when she went into the living room she found Louis, her oriental black dead on the sofa. :gasp:
> 
> Apparently a couple of years ago he 'cooked' himself (those of us with orientals/siamese will know their need to lie in hot places until they are burning!) and had to be rushed into the vets and put on a rehydrating drip, so she thinks he may have done the same thing again. So it was a horrible return home for her.
> 
> Added to which she had to take her neighbour's dog to be pts and while she was writing to me her wire haired Vizla, William, is on the operating table having his spleen removed - so she's in a sh*t place at the minute, poor girl.
> 
> Now she feels guilty about the black sphynx kitten who is arriving in 3 weeks time and the Peterbald she's left a deposit on, who is only 3 weeks old at the minute! :sad:
> 
> In with the happiness seems so often to come sadness!


What a terrible thing to have to deal with 



Shell195 said:


> Jen, I hope the cramps go away soon, did you try Feminax express or ultra ? Sophie has now found that the best of the best in controlling cramps is Co-codamol.


I usually have co-codamol in the house, but I didn't last night. So I overdosed on diclophenac. It's an ibuprophen-type pain killer that the doctor gave me when my back was fooked. Took two instead of one.



Zoo-Man said:


> My dad had his appointment at the hospital this morning for a scan & a camera up him, to see if they could find out whats causing the blood in his urine. They have found a lump in his bladder. He has to have an op in 2 weeks to remove the lump, & it will be sent away to see what exactly it is. I think my dad is putting a brave face on for the family, but Im sure he is worrying inside.
> 
> My eldest brother was at the doctors yesterday. He has a blood condition that means his blood thickens to the degree that he has to have some drained periodically, & its difficult for the docs to syringe it out. His last blood test has come back saying he has no white blood cells. My mum is worrying it could be leukeamia (sp).


Jesus, Col... You're family's had it rough today. Both your Dad and brother are in my thoughts!

Have you ever had one of those days that you wish you just go to bed and make it didn't happen?? Today has been THAT day. I was already tired from the cramps, and probably overly sensitive, as well. Gary was supposed to be going to Basingstoke today, but got up and the car was acting up, not accelerating. So had to come back and wait for the garage to open (this was at about 4am). I went off on the bus to the clinic thing. Gary took the car in. It wasn't too bad, and they told him what it was and he came home to start fixing it (something or other needed to be taken out and cleaned). Then we had a recorded letter arrive. Was our documents from the loan people that we had an offer to get a loan for the new boiler and various home improvements (getting the house ready for a baby... I am sure I told you guys about it and the trouble we had getting it). And inside was a letter saying "due to the current financial climate" blah blah blah" "mainly due to lack of equity" blah blah blah. Basically, they backed out. So, I burst into tears. I mean, what else do we have to offer for collateral, but the house?!? Gary called them up and they said it was because lenders aren't really lending without at least 60% equity right now!!!! We've got £30k equity! They gave us the number of somebody that may be able to help.... But I just want to give up. Then a friend came round after Gary had headed off again. We went down to Radcliffe to run some errands and while walking around asda, I felt my pad spring a leak (thank god I had black pants on) and then when I got to the till, I'd left my wallet at home. Now, I've not bled so much since I was a teenager to where I can have that problem and then the cramps added on to it. I have decided I don't like this period at all. And I wanna start over. Today can go f:censor:k itself.


----------



## Amalthea

We're broke, so what will make me feel better..... A bit of retail therapy. Just bought my dress:

http://www.joebrowns.co.uk/showPart.asp?part=LD180


----------



## feorag

That's a crap day all right, Jen! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> We're broke, so what will make me feel better..... A bit of retail therapy. Just bought my dress:
> 
> Unique Style Dress | Womens Dresses and Tunics | Womens Clothing at Joe Browns


Retail therapy is the best...and that dress is awesome


----------



## Amalthea

I do love the dress!! Reminds me of Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. But I'm just tired now. My eyes hurt from crying and I should be tidying the house. The livingroom is done (to me... I'm sure Gary will tidy it more Friday) and the kitchen's pretty good now. Gonna clean out critters tomorrow when I'm feeling more myself.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I do love the dress!! Reminds me of Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. But I'm just tired now. My eyes hurt from crying and I should be tidying the house. The livingroom is done (to me... I'm sure Gary will tidy it more Friday) and the kitchen's pretty good now. Gonna clean out critters tomorrow when I'm feeling more myself.


YES! Reminds me of that too!   

Yeah you take it easy tonight


----------



## Amalthea

Gotta get the house relatively sorted for Saturday (Burpday BBQ).... Meh.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> My dad had his appointment at the hospital this morning for a scan & a camera up him, to see if they could find out whats causing the blood in his urine. They have found a lump in his bladder. He has to have an op in 2 weeks to remove the lump, & it will be sent away to see what exactly it is. I think my dad is putting a brave face on for the family, but Im sure he is worrying inside.
> 
> My eldest brother was at the doctors yesterday. He has a blood condition that means his blood thickens to the degree that he has to have some drained periodically, & its difficult for the docs to syringe it out. His last blood test has come back saying he has no white blood cells. My mum is worrying it could be leukeamia (sp).


Awww fingers crossed for your family Col 


Amalthea said:


> Gotta get the house relatively sorted for Saturday (Burpday BBQ).... Meh.


Ahhhh...still theres tomorrow 


Thought you guys might want to see these 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...46-its-not-even-his-birthday.html#post8505839


----------



## Amalthea

Saw that on FB! *lol*


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hugs to Colin and Jen  

I've just had to report the psycho kitten stealing grrrrrrr to the police. Her 12 year old daughter has just sent my daughter the most vile dispicable email - I'm shaking, I'm so angry. 

However when the police asked what had happened and I told them the whole story, they said if the kittens weren't the CPL's they were mine as I was responsible for their care. So I might have a chance to get the surviving kitten back - I have photos of me handrearing them from tiny babies. However my mum has warned me against rocking the boat and making the whole situation a whole lot worse. 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr stupid stupid woman.


----------



## ami_j

Timewarpbunny said:


> Hugs to Colin and Jen
> 
> I've just had to report the psycho kitten stealing grrrrrrr to the police. Her 12 year old daughter has just sent my daughter the most vile dispicable email - I'm shaking, I'm so angry.
> 
> However when the police asked what had happened and I told them the whole story, they said if the kittens weren't the CPL's they were mine as I was responsible for their care. So I might have a chance to get the surviving kitten back - I have photos of me handrearing them from tiny babies. However my mum has warned me against rocking the boat and making the whole situation a whole lot worse.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr stupid stupid woman.


I hope you can get him back! And how horrible that your children are being drawn into this..what an utter headcase!


----------



## feorag

So you finally decided on that dress then Jen! :2thumb: If you got it at that price, then you got a bargain.

Jeni, what can I say? :sad: It's turned into such a mess hasn't it?

What have you decided to do?


----------



## Timewarpbunny

I'll speak to the police further when they visit tomorrow. I'll show them the texts from her and the emails from her daughter, if I can get the kitten back with no reprisals for Jemima then I will.

As for fostering, I'm not doing it for a while, going to concentrate on my degree and get that done. 

I'm just so sad about the whole thing. I can't believe people can turn like that, one minute be your best friend and the next minute full of such vitriol.

I'm 32 and I've come across this 3 times in the last year. It makes me so angry and frustrated, especially when there's no recourse.


----------



## Amalthea

Jesus, Jeni!! I truly hope the police are able to do something..... Your poor daughter! At least she came to you about it.

Yeah, I got it at that price, Eileen  I had to add £4 postage, but oh well. I rarely treat myself to anything, so... yeah.


----------



## Shell195

Poor Jen, not a good day at all. Im glad you are getting your dress:2thumb:We cant come on Saturday as Im working all day, I hope you have a great day 

Jeni, the nightmare gets worse. It seems this woman and her daughter will stoop so low they are in the gutter. I hope the police can sort it once and for all, you and your family shouldnt have to suffer this abuse:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for letting me know, Shell  I don't think as many people are coming this year...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx for letting me know, Shell  I don't think as many people are coming this year...


 
Just as well if you are feeling crap!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

She is now claiming she has a post mortem report claiming that I killed the kitten through neglect and malnourishment. She is also saying that my daughter is spreading lies about her and she is threatening me with solicitors. I can't wait for the police to come tomorrow.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> She is now claiming she has a post mortem report claiming that I killed the kitten through neglect and malnourishment. She is also saying that my daughter is spreading lies about her and she is threatening me with solicitors. I can't wait for the police to come tomorrow.


 
She certainly is a nutcase:bash: Maybe its time for your vet to contact her supposed vet, they will do this if you ask.
I hope the police can sort this person out, it sounds like she needs medical help!
I still have all your texts on my phone when you asked for advice and when you rushed them to the vets etc.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thanks Shell, unfortunately she point blank refuses to tell me who the vet is. I will contact my vet again. I can't believe I'm being accused of abuse and neglect of a tiny kitten. I've kept it very calm and just reiterated that she is not to contact this family again, which she did immediately, so that's 3 times she's been asked to and ignored it, so she's only digging a deeper hole for herself. I'm tempted to get my solicitor friend to write her a cease and desist letter, when she's stopped wetting herself laughing about how absurd the whole thing is.... I am most concerned for Jemima though, she's in bits, she already suffers from anxiety and something like this is not helping. She's already got friends on Facebook telling her that the daughter is going round slagging off the house and telling people I killed THEIR kitten!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks for the thoughts guys. Hopefully it will be ok for both my dad & my eldest brother.


----------



## feorag

I'm sure the police will be able to do something. If you show them the texts and e-mails and tell them that your vet will support your claim that there was nothing wrong with the kitten.

Tell them she is claiming that she had a pm done and the kitten died through neglect etc and if they decide to go and speak to her, then she will have to tell them the name of the vet surely for them to verify that she's telling the truth?

It has really spiralled hasn't it, but it's such a shame that your daughter is being dragged into it.


----------



## Timewarpbunny

(((HUGS))) Colin, puts all my nonsense into perspective,

Eileen I really really hope the police will put her in her place. Poor Mima is terrified about going to school tomorrow, so I will be speaking to the head first thing. This woman really is completely delusional. If one of a pair of kittens had died in your care, would you really go and see a Michael Jackson tribute act 2 hours later, leaving the surviving kitten alone? I just don't get it, she's accusing me of everything that she has done, I even have emails from her telling me what a wonderful job I'm doing with them as I cancelled my last tutorial to look after the little girl when she was ill.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Timewarpbunny said:


> (((HUGS))) Colin, puts all my nonsense into perspective,
> 
> Eileen I really really hope the police will put her in her place. Poor Mima is terrified about going to school tomorrow, so I will be speaking to the head first thing. This woman really is completely delusional. If one of a pair of kittens had died in your care, would you really go and see a Michael Jackson tribute act 2 hours later, leaving the surviving kitten alone? I just don't get it, she's accusing me of everything that she has done, I even have emails from her telling me what a wonderful job I'm doing with them as I cancelled my last tutorial to look after the little girl when she was ill.


Thanks hun, but I don't envy you for the sh*t this psycho bitch is throwing your way either. Im sure justice will out!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Just as well if you are feeling crap!


Yeah.... Right at this moment, I'm not really in a partying mood. Although, maybe I'll be better by Satrday 



Timewarpbunny said:


> She is now claiming she has a post mortem report claiming that I killed the kitten through neglect and malnourishment. She is also saying that my daughter is spreading lies about her and she is threatening me with solicitors. I can't wait for the police to come tomorrow.


What a piece of work!!!


----------



## ukphd

Morning everyone and goodbye!

I hope I can touch base here every now and then while I'm away but I'm not sure yet really as there's no phone signal at my field site. I get back in september. I hope you and your furry (and non furry!) friends all have a wonderful summer.

take care
Nancy 
xx


----------



## Shell195

ukphd said:


> Morning everyone and goodbye!
> 
> I hope I can touch base here every now and then while I'm away but I'm not sure yet really as there's no phone signal at my field site. I get back in september. I hope you and your furry (and non furry!) friends all have a wonderful summer.
> 
> take care
> Nancy
> xx


I know youve already gone but "Bye Nancy, hope you have a great trip xx"


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Good Morning everyone 

I had an email from my supervisor at CP this morning - she says that psycho woman never contacted any branch of CP at all - she's checked, so she thinks that everything she's saying is rubbish and she's just feeling guilty. Can't wait for the police to come now! Daughter's headmaster is taking the situation very seriously as well, so I am chuffed to bits.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> I had an email from my supervisor at CP this morning - she says that psycho woman never contacted any branch of CP at all - she's checked, so she thinks that everything she's saying is rubbish and she's just feeling guilty. Can't wait for the police to come now! Daughter's headmaster is taking the situation very seriously as well, so I am chuffed to bits.


 

The woman has mental health issues or one huge chip on her shoulder. I bet not only did she not contact CP she didnt contact vets,SS or the RSPCA either. Hopefully the police will sort it all and get your remaining kitten back too


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Shell195 said:


> I know youve already gone but "Bye Nancy, hope you have a great trip xx"


Likewise Nancy - have a great trip and try not to miss us too much! :whistling2:

Jeni, that last e-mail sounded the most promising yet - I'm pleased the headmaster is taking it seriously as it's bullying and I'm sure the police will agree and go visit her and get the remaining kitten back!

This woman definitely sounds like she's a nasty piece of work, but what is more worrying is that she's influencing her daughter with her vitriol and that only makes for another future adult with the same attitude! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Have a great time, Nancy (not that you'll read this)!!

Jeni, that sounds very good!! I'm super glad to hear it's being taken seriously!


----------



## feorag

Ooh, forgot to ask you how you felt this morning Jen - cramps gone yet???

I'm off now to walk Skye and then going to visit my friend up in Rothbury - no need to tell you all where that is thanks to a certain murderer! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I'm better today.  Gonna start cleaning out all the critters in a bit.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been to pick up my 3rd orphan hoglet in less than a week. Tiny little thing weighing 75g. Chris`s bedroom is staring to look like a hoggy hospital:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Bless... I'm sure he'll be fine in your care


----------



## Amalthea

I feel like a horrible ratty Mom right now... I don't see Bracken often and when I do, it's usually just her head peaking out from under a pile of ratlets or a quick flash as she runs to her safety tube. Just got a very good look at her and she's got a huge mass. Looks like a mammary tumor or some sort and just watching her move, it looks soft. So now what do I do? A vet trip for treatment would be way too stressful for her and probably dangerous for the vet.... Do I leave her to it for the time being or put her down?? Her eyes are bright and she's watching everything I do (I'm cleaning out the cage ready for visitors tomorrow, which she doesn't like.... I have to leave her tube smelly or she panics).... What are your thoughts, everybody?


----------



## Amalthea

Rats, gliders, and gigs all clean.... Just gotta do Mojo and Rosie tonight after we get some more playsand for them.


----------



## Nix

Just had an epic 30 page read back. Apologies, I've been getting stuff for the new house sorted. 5 weeks til I move. I hate moving. This one is #16 in my life 



Timewarpbunny said:


> I had a terrible relationship with my mum when I was younger, but now we're best of friends, just a shame she's in Preston and I'm in Devon. When she's not in Preston she's over in Crete. Her and Dad are thinking of retiring over there next year - typical - just when I realised how much she means to me!


I am York and Mum is SW cornwall! Same here. My grandparents have emigrated to Spain so I am heading out there in Sept to see them for the first time in a year.



feorag said:


> No idea, but looking closely at it I wonder if he was the one the person who coined the phrase "dangly bits" was looking at?? :lol2:
> 
> Too right! :lol2:
> 
> We can't take him cos we aren't a god genuine loving home, although I wouldn't say I'm actually an atheist!
> 
> Hope you can sort out the poo problem, Jaime.


I've been asked to take animals and then had them ask if I went to church. Being a no person they decided I wasn't "qualified morally" (yes I shit you not) to look after one of god's creatures. I am sure you can imagine what I thought of that. 



Timewarpbunny said:


> Speaking of being scouse, I have actually lost my accent, but Eli (my youngest) actually said to me today "mummy, there are 3 purples - purple, peeeeeerple (in a fab scouse accent) and violet!" I was so proud!


That one had me giggling. 



ukphd said:


> Not in the slightest! Did what any self-respecting, independent, professional 31 year old should do in this situation.... called mum to come over and help!  So she's been helping me iron stuff while I run around washing, sorting, packing, buying etc!  :lol2:


Good plan!



Amalthea said:


> I never planned to move SO far away from home, that's for sure.... Just sorta happened *lol*


Same, went to uni 450 miles from home and never left York. 



Amalthea said:


> I'd heard about that, Shell  Will have to watch, methinks.
> 
> I was up til the wee hours crying with the worst cramps I've had in years.... And today I am supposed to be going to a Diabetic pregnancy thingy-ma-jig. So tired.......


Sounds hideous hope you are feeling better soon. 



feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're down with the cramps again Jen. Not a lot of fun!!Speaking as one myself we are, aren't we!! :blush:
> 
> Well I've just had a very distressing e-mail from my friend Tracey the vet nurse, who used to have Awesome and who still has Ellie, one of Kosta's kittens. You might remember me telling you that she'd booked a Sphynx and was in communication with a Peterbald breeder to buy a kitten from her too?
> 
> Apparently she went to Peterborough Cat Show on Saturday and stayed with a friend who lives nearby and went to visit the Peterbald kittens on Monday. She works constant night shift at an emergency vet clinic and was due in work on Tuesday night, so intended driving home on Tuesday morning, but for no accountable reason she decided to drive home on the Monday night, leaving at 9:00pm.
> 
> She got home and the Sphynx were climbing up her legs and Ellie was just crying in the kitchen - the dogs were subdued and she thought they were in a huff for leaving them, but when she went into the living room she found Louis, her oriental black dead on the sofa. :gasp:
> 
> Apparently a couple of years ago he 'cooked' himself (those of us with orientals/siamese will know their need to lie in hot places until they are burning!) and had to be rushed into the vets and put on a rehydrating drip, so she thinks he may have done the same thing again. So it was a horrible return home for her.
> 
> Added to which she had to take her neighbour's dog to be pts and while she was writing to me her wire haired Vizla, William, is on the operating table having his spleen removed - so she's in a sh*t place at the minute, poor girl.
> 
> Now she feels guilty about the black sphynx kitten who is arriving in 3 weeks time and the Peterbald she's left a deposit on, who is only 3 weeks old at the minute! :sad:
> 
> In with the happiness seems so often to come sadness!


That must be really distressing. I hope she can forgive herself. 



Zoo-Man said:


> My dad had his appointment at the hospital this morning for a scan & a camera up him, to see if they could find out whats causing the blood in his urine. They have found a lump in his bladder. He has to have an op in 2 weeks to remove the lump, & it will be sent away to see what exactly it is. I think my dad is putting a brave face on for the family, but Im sure he is worrying inside.
> 
> My eldest brother was at the doctors yesterday. He has a blood condition that means his blood thickens to the degree that he has to have some drained periodically, & its difficult for the docs to syringe it out. His last blood test has come back saying he has no white blood cells. My mum is worrying it could be leukeamia (sp).


Big hugs to your family Col x



Timewarpbunny said:


> Hugs to Colin and Jen
> 
> I've just had to report the psycho kitten stealing grrrrrrr to the police. Her 12 year old daughter has just sent my daughter the most vile dispicable email - I'm shaking, I'm so angry.
> 
> However when the police asked what had happened and I told them the whole story, they said if the kittens weren't the CPL's they were mine as I was responsible for their care. So I might have a chance to get the surviving kitten back - I have photos of me handrearing them from tiny babies. However my mum has warned me against rocking the boat and making the whole situation a whole lot worse.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr stupid stupid woman.





ami_j said:


> I hope you can get him back! And how horrible that your children are being drawn into this..what an utter headcase!





Timewarpbunny said:


> I'll speak to the police further when they visit tomorrow. I'll show them the texts from her and the emails from her daughter, if I can get the kitten back with no reprisals for Jemima then I will.
> 
> As for fostering, I'm not doing it for a while, going to concentrate on my degree and get that done.
> 
> I'm just so sad about the whole thing. I can't believe people can turn like that, one minute be your best friend and the next minute full of such vitriol.
> 
> I'm 32 and I've come across this 3 times in the last year. It makes me so angry and frustrated, especially when there's no recourse.





Timewarpbunny said:


> She is now claiming she has a post mortem report claiming that I killed the kitten through neglect and malnourishment. She is also saying that my daughter is spreading lies about her and she is threatening me with solicitors. I can't wait for the police to come tomorrow.





Shell195 said:


> She certainly is a nutcase:bash: Maybe its time for your vet to contact her supposed vet, they will do this if you ask.
> I hope the police can sort this person out, it sounds like she needs medical help!
> I still have all your texts on my phone when you asked for advice and when you rushed them to the vets etc.





Timewarpbunny said:


> Thanks Shell, unfortunately she point blank refuses to tell me who the vet is. I will contact my vet again. I can't believe I'm being accused of abuse and neglect of a tiny kitten. I've kept it very calm and just reiterated that she is not to contact this family again, which she did immediately, so that's 3 times she's been asked to and ignored it, so she's only digging a deeper hole for herself. I'm tempted to get my solicitor friend to write her a cease and desist letter, when she's stopped wetting herself laughing about how absurd the whole thing is.... I am most concerned for Jemima though, she's in bits, she already suffers from anxiety and something like this is not helping. She's already got friends on Facebook telling her that the daughter is going round slagging off the house and telling people I killed THEIR kitten!


 
Been reading through this. What a nutjob!



feorag said:


> I'm sure the police will be able to do something. If you show them the texts and e-mails and tell them that your vet will support your claim that there was nothing wrong with the kitten.
> 
> Tell them she is claiming that she had a pm done and the kitten died through neglect etc and if they decide to go and speak to her, then she will have to tell them the name of the vet surely for them to verify that she's telling the truth?
> 
> It has really spiralled hasn't it, but it's such a shame that your daughter is being dragged into it.





Timewarpbunny said:


> (((HUGS))) Colin, puts all my nonsense into perspective,
> 
> Eileen I really really hope the police will put her in her place. Poor Mima is terrified about going to school tomorrow, so I will be speaking to the head first thing. This woman really is completely delusional. If one of a pair of kittens had died in your care, would you really go and see a Michael Jackson tribute act 2 hours later, leaving the surviving kitten alone? I just don't get it, she's accusing me of everything that she has done, I even have emails from her telling me what a wonderful job I'm doing with them as I cancelled my last tutorial to look after the little girl when she was ill.





Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun, but I don't envy you for the sh*t this psycho bitch is throwing your way either. Im sure justice will out!


At least you have the truth and a paper trail on your side. Doesn't stop it being a nasty situation though. Hang in there. 



ukphd said:


> Morning everyone and goodbye!
> 
> I hope I can touch base here every now and then while I'm away but I'm not sure yet really as there's no phone signal at my field site. I get back in september. I hope you and your furry (and non furry!) friends all have a wonderful summer.
> 
> take care
> Nancy
> xx


Have a fab time!



Timewarpbunny said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> I had an email from my supervisor at CP this morning - she says that psycho woman never contacted any branch of CP at all - she's checked, so she thinks that everything she's saying is rubbish and she's just feeling guilty. Can't wait for the police to come now! Daughter's headmaster is taking the situation very seriously as well, so I am chuffed to bits.





Shell195 said:


> The woman has mental health issues or one huge chip on her shoulder. I bet not only did she not contact CP she didnt contact vets,SS or the RSPCA either. Hopefully the police will sort it all and get your remaining kitten back too





Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I'm better today.  Gonna start cleaning out all the critters in a bit.





Shell195 said:


> Ive just been to pick up my 3rd orphan hoglet in less than a week. Tiny little thing weighing 75g. Chris`s bedroom is staring to look like a hoggy hospital:lol2:


 Mad mad mad



Amalthea said:


> I feel like a horrible ratty Mom right now... I don't see Bracken often and when I do, it's usually just her head peaking out from under a pile of ratlets or a quick flash as she runs to her safety tube. Just got a very good look at her and she's got a huge mass. Looks like a mammary tumor or some sort and just watching her move, it looks soft. So now what do I do? A vet trip for treatment would be way too stressful for her and probably dangerous for the vet.... Do I leave her to it for the time being or put her down?? Her eyes are bright and she's watching everything I do (I'm cleaning out the cage ready for visitors tomorrow, which she doesn't like.... I have to leave her tube smelly or she panics).... What are your thoughts, everybody?


So hard to decide. Does she seem distressed by it? I am sure whatever you decide it will have her best interests at heart. 


Eileen - thank you so much for the pictures of bonnie. What a stunning girl! I'll pass those onto Deb and see what she says. She is off work at the moment as they are doing up their new house this week (painting party). If Deb doesn't want her I will definitely be asking the landlady if she minds me having 2 cats at the new house. Smitten with her already. If you can let me know what the rehoming fees are etc that would be great.

Everyone - sounds like you are all having a tough time of it lately. Big hugs and best wishes all round.

Right off to finish today's work and then head home to start getting ready for the bead and feed at my house tomorrow. Think 10 ladies, over all day for food beading and chatting. Plus evening is movie time and all their OH's arrive to join us!

Mad chaos panic!


----------



## Amalthea

It's really hard to tell when Bracken is distressed, really. Because of what she is, she's not like your normal fancy rat..........


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Thanks Nix  Just about to do another update - I spoke to my vet today who has also been my supervisors vet for the last 30 years - they had no concerns about the kittens or my ability to look after them, the file notes I was told to take them off the milk and stick to wet food and water and give the meds which I did. He also said that she most likely didn't have a PM done as it would have cost £100 and the pathologist wouldn't have been able to diagnose neglect and malnutrition on a kitten that age. The vet advised me to report the whole situation to the RSPCA, which I have done. The RSPCA agree she is very odd but unfortunately return of the kitten is a civil matter and they can't do anything but have also made a note of her threats to report me to them. They aren't interested as I'm a CP volunteer so obviously good with my animals.

Then the police just popped round, our local PCSO who is very friendly with Carl. She met Jemima and we showed her the texts and emails and the whole story. She is going round to warn psycho lady that she is in danger of getting a harassment warning if she persists in contacting me or jemima or encouraging her daughter or friends to do so, this includes malicious allegations after being warned. Unfortunately she also said return of the kitten is a civil matter so will get my solicitor on to it. She's going to tell her to stop telling people that I killed the kitten as it's slander unless she can produce the pathologists report naming me, and that I will take further action if she persists.

Woweee, what a day!


----------



## Nix

Sorry Amalthea - I don't know anything about rats other than as snakey food  Really no idea what to suggest.

TWB - sounds like progress, hopefully she will give up the kitten as soon as your solicitor letter lands on her door step.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been to pick up my 3rd orphan hoglet in less than a week. Tiny little thing weighing 75g. Chris`s bedroom is staring to look like a hoggy hospital:lol2:


Aw, bless him - 75g is tiny! :flrt:



Amalthea said:


> I feel like a horrible ratty Mom right now... I don't see Bracken often and when I do, it's usually just her head peaking out from under a pile of ratlets or a quick flash as she runs to her safety tube. Just got a very good look at her and she's got a huge mass. Looks like a mammary tumor or some sort and just watching her move, it looks soft. So now what do I do? A vet trip for treatment would be way too stressful for her and probably dangerous for the vet.... Do I leave her to it for the time being or put her down?? Her eyes are bright and she's watching everything I do (I'm cleaning out the cage ready for visitors tomorrow, which she doesn't like.... I have to leave her tube smelly or she panics).... What are your thoughts, everybody?


Oh dear Jen, I don't know what to advise other than if she was mine I would only take her to the vets to be euthanased. Because she is essentially a wild animal I think taking her to the vets would stress her out and if it is a tumour could send it haywire anyway. So I would only take her to the vets to ask her to be euthanased.

Sadly because she's different to your normal 'fancy' rats she's probably even more efficient at hiding pain etc, so that decision can really only be made by you.



Nix said:


> Eileen - thank you so much for the pictures of bonnie. What a stunning girl! I'll pass those onto Deb and see what she says. She is off work at the moment as they are doing up their new house this week (painting party). If Deb doesn't want her I will definitely be asking the landlady if she minds me having 2 cats at the new house. Smitten with her already. If you can let me know what the rehoming fees are etc that would be great.


Hellish when you get that far behind on this thread - it takes best part of a day to catch up! :lol2:

I'll contact George and tell him that there is an interest and find out what his fee is. He does a lot of private cat rescue (at the minute he's trying to find a home for 2 bengals whose owner has just died :sad, so a fee helps him to take them in and find homes for them.



Timewarpbunny said:


> Thanks Nix  Just about to do another update - I spoke to my vet today who has also been my supervisors vet for the last 30 years - they had no concerns about the kittens or my ability to look after them, the file notes I was told to take them off the milk and stick to wet food and water and give the meds which I did. He also said that she most likely didn't have a PM done as it would have cost £100 and the pathologist wouldn't have been able to diagnose neglect and malnutrition on a kitten that age. The vet advised me to report the whole situation to the RSPCA, which I have done. The RSPCA agree she is very odd but unfortunately return of the kitten is a civil matter and they can't do anything but have also made a note of her threats to report me to them. They aren't interested as I'm a CP volunteer so obviously good with my animals.
> 
> Then the police just popped round, our local PCSO who is very friendly with Carl. She met Jemima and we showed her the texts and emails and the whole story. She is going round to warn psycho lady that she is in danger of getting a harassment warning if she persists in contacting me or jemima or encouraging her daughter or friends to do so, this includes malicious allegations after being warned. Unfortunately she also said return of the kitten is a civil matter so will get my solicitor on to it. She's going to tell her to stop telling people that I killed the kitten as it's slander unless she can produce the pathologists report naming me, and that I will take further action if she persists.
> 
> Woweee, what a day!


That's just exactly what I was hoping to hear! :2thumb:

Hopefully this will sort the awful woman out! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Oh dear Jen, I don't know what to advise other than if she was mine I would only take her to the vets to be euthanased. Because she is essentially a wild animal I think taking her to the vets would stress her out and if it is a tumour could send it haywire anyway. So I would only take her to the vets to ask her to be euthanased.
> 
> Sadly because she's different to your normal 'fancy' rats she's probably even more efficient at hiding pain etc, so that decision can really only be made by you.


Yeah.... I'm going to have to just watch her closely. Will try coaxing her out with treats to see how she's moving (after she calms down from the cage clean). I know she can't really be treated, bless her. The process just wouldn't be fair on her at all. She's going to break my heart.


----------



## feorag

I believe that! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

Atari tried to organise an escape today naughty boy


----------



## Shell195

Jeni that sounds a bit more hopeful than yesterday. Fingers crossed the end is in sight

Jen if Bracken was mine I would just keep an eye on her and when the time is right I would have her euthanised. Ive got a ratty with a mass at the minute and hes also nearly blind(nekkid boy) he panics at cleaning time and I have to leave his bed smelly so he can find his way home. Ive decided not to have him operated on and when he deteriorates I will take him for a last trip to the vets 

Nix, long time no speak. Whats beading? Im presuming a craft!

Ive just brought anothe hoglet back from the sanctuary, he was really flat and dehydrated and the girls have spent all day warming him and getting him to feed. Ive just checked on him after his car journey and hes in a collapsed state so I think this one wont make it 
I still have the other 3 upstairs who seem to be ok at the minute


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, that's what I'm doing, I think. She SEEMS alright now. Will watch her tonight (may bring in something extra tasty to coax her out) and see....

Poor hoglet  This is the tiny one you spoke about earlier, yes?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jeni that sounds a bit more hopeful than yesterday. Fingers crossed the end is in sight
> 
> Jen if Bracken was mine I would just keep an eye on her and when the time is right I would have her euthanised. Ive got a ratty with a mass at the minute and hes also nearly blind(nekkid boy) he panics at cleaning time and I have to leave his bed smelly so he can find his way home. Ive decided not to have him operated on and when he deteriorates I will take him for a last trip to the vets
> 
> Nix, long time no speak. Whats beading? Im presuming a craft!
> 
> Ive just brought anothe hoglet back from the sanctuary, he was really flat and dehydrated and the girls have spent all day warming him and getting him to feed. Ive just checked on him after his car journey and hes in a collapsed state so I think this one wont make it
> I still have the other 3 upstairs who seem to be ok at the minute


I agree , with lumps I dont tend to whip them straight off due to their large return rate...plus she is in essence wild...you will know the right time hun *hug*


----------



## Amalthea

*nods* Thanx, guys.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

ukphd said:


> Morning everyone and goodbye!
> 
> I hope I can touch base here every now and then while I'm away but I'm not sure yet really as there's no phone signal at my field site. I get back in september. I hope you and your furry (and non furry!) friends all have a wonderful summer.
> 
> take care
> Nancy
> xx


Take care Nancy & have a good time! x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry to hear about your ratty Jen 

Things are sounding better with the case of the nut-job Jenni, lets hope she quits stirring & you get teh kitten back.

Shell, we still need to get your snugglesafe back to you, but we've been busy this week so we will probably end up posting it out to you hun.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: My God I'm first on this morning and it's 10:25! :gasp:

I'm dashing off out cos there's a Gem and Rock show on at Gosforth Park, so I'm going for a mooch about for beads to make jewellery - well not really it'll lie in my boxes for a year or more as at the moment I'm not getting much time to make jewellery! :lol2:

Linden is going too, so I'm meeting her there for a coffee at 11:00.


----------



## Amalthea

Rushing around for the BBQ *lol* Have fun, Eileen!!


----------



## tomwilson

i went to see transformers yesterday and i cried:blush:


----------



## feorag

I did! :lol2: Spent more than I intended of course and it'll lie around in bead boxes for months if not years cos I seem to have had no time to make my jewellery for the last few months - too busy knitting! :lol2:

Then Barry and I went to our fav garden centre for an italian meal and then a mooch around and I bought a handbag and 2 pairs of sandals! :gasp:

As well as teak oil for the garden furniture, weedkiller and a new trigger for the hosepipe.

So I've spent a fair bit of money today and I *loved *every minute of it! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry to hear about your ratty Jen
> 
> Things are sounding better with the case of the nut-job Jenni, lets hope she quits stirring & you get teh kitten back.
> 
> *Shell, we still need to get your snugglesafe back to you, but we've been busy this week so we will probably end up posting it out to you hun.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Posting would be good as Im borrowing the sanctuaries pads at the minute for transporting hoglets as we are getting some in everyday.
> Let me know how much the postage is and I will refund you
> 
> Ive been at the sanctuary all day, we are getting so many tiny hoglets in as their mums are abandoning them due to lack of food due to the dry weather
> Our 3 canada geese fell out today bigtime, they really can be evil and we have had to split all 3 up which is a pain. We are also getting 18 mallard ducklings to release in October once they are off heat. Its been a very busy day.
> 
> Jen, I hope you have a good time at the BBQ!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, mega-quiet in here today!

Jen, I hope you have a great BBQ. Sorry we couldn't come, been busy here all day! We've been decorating the living room, staining the garden shed & fences, shopping, fixing doors, cleaning, & gardening! We've hardly stopped today!

Shell, we'll post the Snugglesafe on Monday, so you should have it in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, mega-quiet in here today!
> 
> Jen, I hope you have a great BBQ. Sorry we couldn't come, been busy here all day! We've been decorating the living room, staining the garden shed & fences, shopping, fixing doors, cleaning, & gardening! We've hardly stopped today!
> 
> Shell, we'll post the Snugglesafe on Monday, so you should have it in 2 or 3 days.


 
Whe you have finished your house you can come and start on ours:whistling2:


Thats great hun, thankyou xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Whe you have finished your house you can come and start on ours:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Thats great hun, thankyou xxx


When we've finished this house, we'll be banishing all paint, wallpaper, brushes, etc from the house for at least 5 years!!! :lol2:

Is the sanctuary having an open day this year hun?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Forgot to say, when we were dcorating the living room, we put the dogs in the garden, & Zander in our bedroom. Clio was hiding so we left her as she wouldn't come out with Clark's mum here helping us. A bit later, when we went out into the garden, there was Zander with the dogs. He JUMPED out of our bedroom window!!! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Whe you have finished your house you can come and start on ours:whistling2:


Dammit! :bash: You beat me to it.



Zoo-Man said:


> Forgot to say, when we were dcorating the living room, we put the dogs in the garden, & Zander in our bedroom. Clio was hiding so we left her as she wouldn't come out with Clark's mum here helping us. A bit later, when we went out into the garden, there was Zander with the dogs. He JUMPED out of our bedroom window!!! :bash: :lol2:


Never underestimate a determined Siamese! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Dammit! :bash: You beat me to it.
> 
> Never underestimate a determined Siamese! :lol2:


He landed on concrete too, as there is no grassed area in the back garden! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Little bugger! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> When we've finished this house, we'll be banishing all paint, wallpaper, brushes, etc from the house for at least 5 years!!! :lol2:
> 
> *Is the sanctuary having an open day this year hun?*


 
It certainly is 



*Our Annual Family Fun Day will be held on the 4th September 2011 From 11am until 4pm at the Sanctuary

The day will include 
A Fun Dog Show 
Gun dog Display team 
Dog Agility Display

Birds of Prey
Ferret Racing 
Reptiles
Skunks (hopefully)
Alpacas
Sheep Racing
Pygmy Hedgehogs

Morris Dancers
Bouncy Castle and Slide
Archery 
Climbing Wall
Wood carving with a chain saw
Magician
Base Dance Academy
Childrens activities 
Lots of Stalls

An opportunity to meet all our residents
Feed the animals on our Farm yard 
and meet Minnie and Milo our rescued ponies

Hot and Cold Refreshments

All this for only £4.00 per Adult and £2.50 per child.
Come and have a great day and help us to continue to help
the many animals in need.*


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Forgot to say, when we were dcorating the living room, we put the dogs in the garden, & Zander in our bedroom. Clio was hiding so we left her as she wouldn't come out with Clark's mum here helping us. A bit later, when we went out into the garden, there was Zander with the dogs. He JUMPED out of our bedroom window!!! :bash: :lol2:


 
Where theres a will theres a way:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It certainly is
> 
> 
> 
> *Our Annual Family Fun Day will be held on the 4th September 2011 From 11am until 4pm at the Sanctuary*
> 
> *The day will include *
> *A Fun Dog Show *
> *Gun dog Display team *
> *Dog Agility Display*
> 
> *Birds of Prey*
> *Ferret Racing *
> *Reptiles*
> *Skunks (hopefully)*
> *Alpacas*
> *Sheep Racing*
> *Pygmy Hedgehogs*
> 
> *Morris Dancers*
> *Bouncy Castle and Slide*
> *Archery *
> *Climbing Wall*
> *Wood carving with a chain saw*
> *Magician*
> *Base Dance Academy*
> *Childrens activities *
> *Lots of Stalls*
> 
> *An opportunity to meet all our residents*
> *Feed the animals on our Farm yard *
> *and meet Minnie and Milo our rescued ponies*
> 
> *Hot and Cold Refreshments*
> 
> *All this for only £4.00 per Adult and £2.50 per child.*
> *Come and have a great day and help us to continue to help*
> *the many animals in need.*


Cool. Well we aren't at a dog show that Sunday, so we will certainly be coming to the open day. Want us to do a parrot display/table?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Cool. Well we aren't at a dog show that Sunday, so we will certainly be coming to the open day. Want us to do a parrot display/table?


 
I will ask Jacqui tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I will ask Jacqui tomorrow


Im thinking a table with a few parrots caged, & my friend's Scarlet macaw, Rory, who is cripple & can't fly, out on a perch. Info sheets, facts, etc around the table, that sort of thing.


----------



## Amalthea

Geez.... 12:50 and I'm the first one on?? Had a good night last night... May have been a LITTLE bit drunk. Not as many as last year came and everybody was gone a hell of a lot earlier, though  Which sucked, but still good. And we've got burgers and sausages to last us for a while *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

And since we've got leftovers and it's such a lovely day, we're BBQing again! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at B&Q and Asda inbetween caring for poorly baby hogs and now Im off to the sanctuary x


----------



## Amalthea

Busy busy busy!!


----------



## feorag

And I've been going through my wardrobe throwing out stuff that doesn't fit - bit depressing cos their was a v-neck back and front vest that I used to wear *many* years ago (cos I thrown nothing out! :roll and it wasn't wide enough to cover my bust never mind go right round me! :sad: :lol2:

Then I went back to the Gem & Rock Fair to have another quick look and bought some more stuff! *shakes head*


----------



## Amalthea

I love things like that, Eileen (the fair... not throwing out clothes that USED to fit)!! I brought back a bunch of stuff from Nevada when I was there in 2008 and I collected rocks throughout my childhood  Still have the first one that started the obsession


----------



## feorag

These fairs are held all over the country, but this one is on my doorstep every July. I love looking at the beads and the ready made jewellery, fossils and crystals. I could spend a fortune if I had it!


----------



## Amalthea

Ditto!! I spent loads at the one I went to in Nevada!! And then had to transport them in my carry on, cuz of the weight! *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Im thinking a table with a few parrots caged, & my friend's Scarlet macaw, Rory, who is cripple & can't fly, out on a perch. Info sheets, facts, etc around the table, that sort of thing.


 

Ive spoken to her and as long as you promote good parrot keeping (proper diet, big cage etc) she thinks its a great idea:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I left the sanctuary at 6 and got home at 7.30 due to a flat tyre:bash: I couldnt find the jack handle so had to call the recovery company to change the wheel for me!

Jen, glad you had a giid BBQ 
Eileen, Im a clothes hoarder too but sadly most of it is far to small


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, Im a clothes hoarder too but sadly most of it is far to small


Just like me then. I have clothes that are size 14 up to 20! :lol2:

I got an e-mail from Tracey earlier and she says that William (her wire haired Vizla) had a splenic tumour, but he's doing very well apparently so thank goodness for that, given her other disaster!

This is my new jewellery set - I treated myself to these beautiful Jasper beads yesterday, couldn't resist them. Unfortunately there wasn't enough to make a necklace of them on their own, so I had to use spacer beads to 'stretch' it a bit and then I ended up with 4 of the big beads left over, so made a bracelet, then decided to use the remaining crystals to make earrings too!


----------



## Amalthea

That jasper's lovely!!! And great news about William!


----------



## Shell195

Im so glad William is doing well:2thumb:

Pretty beads :no1:
Ive even got some size 10/12 clothes from about 15 years ago:blush:


----------



## ami_j

well my experiment with Dexters food seems to have been a success that horrible gusto is outta here :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive spoken to her and as long as you promote good parrot keeping (proper diet, big cage etc) she thinks its a great idea:2thumb:


Oh no, I encourage people to use the smallest of cages, to clip wings, to feed lots of sunflower seeds & peanuts, & to spray fly spray & deodarants around the bird daily. :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well another busy day here again! We got up early, finished decorating the living room, popped out to B & M Bargains, I smacked my little toe on the trolley wheel & had a piece of flesh hanging off it, then back home, started decorating the kitchen, ended up finishing the kitchen, had Clark's mum round for a bit, had to put up with the Polish mob's party at the house behind ours til about half an hour ago, & I ache!!! The living room looks brill, I will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh no, I encourage people to use the smallest of cages, to clip wings, to feed lots of sunflower seeds & peanuts, & to spray fly spray & deodarants around the bird daily. :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


 
You would be surprised at the amount people we deal with on a daily basis who think a tiny cage is fine for everything. Maybe you could advise people to really research before getting a parrot as sadly not many do


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You would be surprised at the amount people we deal with on a daily basis who think a tiny cage is fine for everything. Maybe you could advise people to really research before getting a parrot as sadly not many do


See this is where having Rory the Scarlet Macaw there comes in handy. Rory's story highlights cage size requirements perfectly, as he was padlocked inside a small cage for 14 years, never once coming out in that time. When my friend rescued him, his wings would not fully outstretch as a result of his confinement. Rory will never be able to fly again. I make a poster of his story for people to read & realise the importance of cage size. It is a legal requirement that a bird must be able to fully outstretch it's wings in it's cage!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> See this is where having Rory the Scarlet Macaw there comes in handy. Rory's story highlights cage size requirements perfectly, as he was padlocked inside a small cage for 14 years, never once coming out in that time. When my friend rescued him, his wings would not fully outstretch as a result of his confinement. Rory will never be able to fly again. I make a poster of his story for people to read & realise the importance of cage size. It is a legal requirement that a bird must be able to fully outstretch it's wings in it's cage!


 
Poor Rory :bash: Another thing people dont take into consideration is the noise that parrots can make and the fact they need free flying time. I know you will sort them out Col:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> Oh no, I encourage people to use the smallest of cages, to clip wings, to feed lots of sunflower seeds & peanuts, & to spray fly spray & deodarants around the bird daily. :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


I knew you'd do that! :grin1:

Well another beautiful day looms - bet the weather changes on Saturday as soon as we head off on our jolly holly bollies!


----------



## Shell195

Its bloody hot here and Im doing he dreaded H word so Im sweating like a pig, bath time when Ive finished
Fingers crossed the weather stays good for your holiday Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

It's not as nice here as it has been over the weekend, but still lovely


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed the weather stays good for your holiday Eileen


Yes indeed. I don't need burning sun - in fact I don't want burning sun, cos I can't stand it and it's no good for Skye, but if it would just stay reasonably dry most of the time I'd settle for that!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

gunther will be returning home later minus two nuts. we've been on pins waitin for them to ring so i rung, and hes comin round and will be comin home at half 3. they weighed him and hes a weeny 1.85 kg. the rabbit i took for a friend was 1.74kg, nearly as heavy as him lol


----------



## feorag

Glad his operation went well and where've you been? You and your missus are sadly lacking in the visiting this thread to keep us up to date category ! :bash:


----------



## ditta

here he is :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Glad his operation went well and where've you been? You and your missus are sadly lacking in the visiting this thread to keep us up to date category ! :bash:


 
sorry eileen for my absence, ive been mostly wanting to kill people the last few weeks so have taken a step back and taken to my bed, im begining to come round now so hopefully will be back moaning with laughter and not murderous rantings:lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

and i took to my mums so that Ditta didnt kill me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Bloody Hell you two! :gasp:

Glad to hear things are quietening down - at least I hope they are!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Bloody Hell you two! :gasp:
> 
> Glad to hear things are quietening down - at least I hope they are!


 aye things bit quieter now:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry to hear that you two!!! But at least things are calming down now!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Poor Rory :bash: Another thing people dont take into consideration is the noise that parrots can make and the fact they need free flying time. I know you will sort them out Col:2thumb:


Oh I will hun, don't you worry! : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> sorry eileen for my absence, ive been mostly wanting to kill people the last few weeks so have taken a step back and taken to my bed, im begining to come round now so hopefully will be back moaning with laughter and not murderous rantings:lol2::lol2:


Who's on the hit list Ditta? I can give you some names if you need to carry out said murders.


----------



## Zoo-Man

My eldest sister went to see a medium/spiritulist (whatever you call them) tonight. The medium said that there was a person with bladder or kidney problems in the family (our dad), but it isn't cancer, & is fixable. I hope she's right!


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Cat n Ditta its good to see you about again:2thumb:
Lets hope the spiritualist/medium is right Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Cat n Ditta its good to see you about again:2thumb:
> Lets hope the spiritualist/medium is right Col


Yep, fingers crossed! 

Im feeling all crappy, snotty & puffy eyed as my hayfever is pumelling me right now!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, fingers crossed!
> 
> Im feeling all crappy, snotty & puffy eyed as my hayfever is pumelling me right now!


 

Im so glad I dont suffer from hayfever. Hopefully the pollen count should be lower tomorrow as its forecast rain.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im so glad I dont suffer from hayfever. Hopefully the pollen count should be lower tomorrow as its forecast rain.


I bloody hope so! I hate sneezing, & Im doing it every few minutes. :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Look at the pics I snapped this evening!!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Hope the hayfever is easing colin, but I tend to doubt it :sad: You need a few rainshowers to get the floaters out of the air.

Gorgeous photos Jen and it certainly looks like your freecycle bargain is very popular!! :2thumb:

I'm off to get some more red put in my hair this afternoon cos it's just about all washed out now for my jolly holly bollies, which I am going onthis Saturday - in case I haven't already mentioned it! :whistling2: :grin1:


----------



## Amalthea

You're not excited or anything, are ya, Eileen? *lol*


----------



## feorag

Moi?? Course not! :lol2:

Not looking forward to it at all! :grin1:

Unfortunately there is a problem down in Sussex because Elise's partner, Lee's mum is ill and his dad has to go into hospital for 3 days while they are away and he doesn't think she will be able to cope with the dog while they are away. So Elise has had to find boarding for her and of course she hasn't had her kennel cough vaccination because she's not been in kennels and even then it's not guaranteed that they will make it, if his mother gets worse, or that they won't have to rush home halfway through the holiday! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

That's a real shame


----------



## Zoo-Man

The hayfever is fine today, thankfully. I was at the dentist this morning, had my root canal treatement finished, so just have to go in 6 months for a check-up. :2thumb:

We took a trip up to Woodlands Animal Sanctuary & met a lovely lady there called Shell :lol2:. She had a cuddle of Lolly & Indy, who we'd brought along, & Shell then gave us a tour of the place. Saw some gorgeous animals & it was great to see Shell again. Thanks hun! xx


----------



## spinnin_tom

are we actually talking about cats?
does anybody know if they can tell if my billy is a wildcat / domestic hybrid.. he was found semi feral, by the care home my great gran lived in. it went into liquidation so my grandad took him in... he fought with his old cat (who is now gone  ...... ) so we drove 600 miles to get him 
will put some pics of our lazy billy later..


----------



## Zoo-Man

spinnin_tom said:


> are we actually talking about cats?
> does anybody know if they can tell if my billy is a wildcat / domestic hybrid.. he was found semi feral, by the care home my great gran lived in. it went into liquidation so my grandad took him in... he fought with his old cat (who is now gone  ...... ) so we drove 600 miles to get him
> will put some pics of our lazy billy later..


We don't just talk about cats in this thread, we talk about allsorts.

It is highly unlikely that Billy is a hybrid. Scottish Wildcats are found in the Scottish highlands, away from civilisation, as they are extremely wary of people. Its probably just a case of your cat being semi-feral.


----------



## spinnin_tom

the place was about half way from moffat and annan waters.. not much there, but very hilly.
i think he may be since his tail is very thick, all domestic tabbys i've seen have pointy tails.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all  It was great to see you and Clark again Col, Lolly and Indy are adorable:flrt:...............I NEED Lolly:blush: Shes just sooooo girly and blinky:flrt::flrt:Maybe one day when I dont have as many big dogs I will get to own a chi:flrt:

Great pics Jen, Steve was astounded you got the cat tree off Freecycle, muchly jealous:whistling2:


Eileen, are you excited about your holiday by any chance:whistling2:

Tom hurry up with the photo, I want to see!


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been around for a few days, been trying to catch up on all the stuff I should have been doing last week!

Col, I hope that medium was right! You've been in my thoughts.

Eileen, ever so jealous! Would love a holiday but can't leave my moggies! We're going up to Derbyshire for a family wedding at the end of July and will be away for 4 days but that's it! A friend is coming in to feed and cuddle the cats, who I'm sure are planning a wild party while we're away and the dog is going to stay with a friend in the country! 

Had a phonecall from the police yesterday and psycho lady has been warned about her behaviour and given advice on how to conduct herself in future, not heard a sausage from her. Unfortunately the PCSO that went round didn't actually see the kitten, although was told he was fine - don't know whether to believe that.

Everything else has been lovely and quiet  finally started to be able to crop some of my veggies, i have courgettes, spinach and beans all ready to eat. I started baking bread today as well, yummy yummy! I appear to be turning into some sort of earth mother lol!

I'm a bit peed off, gave up smoking 4 weeks ago and now have the most horrendous mouth ulcers, apparently a very common side affect, typically I have no bonjela in the house!


----------



## feorag

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: I've just sat and typed a response on here and when I clicked 'submit' got the bloody message that said that the forum was busy and to come back later and now I've come back and it hadn't registered my post! :bash: :bash: :bash:


spinnin_tom said:


> the place was about half way from moffat and annan waters.. not much there, but very hilly.
> i think he may be since his tail is very thick, all domestic tabbys i've seen have pointy tails.


Moffat is actually in the Scottish Lowlands and is not that far over the border, so I would really doubt that there would be Scottish Wildcats living there. The wildcats are all found in the Scottish Highlands another 250-200 miles north.

Unfortunately some domestic shorthairs do have thick tails too, maybe you just haven't seen one?



Shell195 said:


> Eileen, are you excited about your holiday by any chance:whistling2:


Just a tad! :whistling2:

Elise has managed to get Isis booked into a kennel where she paid an impromptu visit this morning to check it out without them expecting her and she's had her kennel cough vaccination this morning, so hopefully they can still come up.



Timewarpbunny said:


> Eileen, ever so jealous! Would love a holiday but can't leave my moggies! We're going up to Derbyshire for a family wedding at the end of July and will be away for 4 days but that's it! A friend is coming in to feed and cuddle the cats, who I'm sure are planning a wild party while we're away and the dog is going to stay with a friend in the country!


Take them with you! We've never had a problem renting a cottage with our cats and the bungalow we're having this year the owners positively encourage renters to take their animals.

This photo was taken 8 years ago when we had 10 cats and rented this cottage on the shores of Loch Etive, just north of Oban.

We had 10 cats with us, but Pasht, the Aby had jumped down after he ate his tea. On the window sill left is Leyla and on the right is Roscoe.

On the utility bench from the left is Luna, Harry, Purrdy, Sorcha, Krystal, Kisha and Cadbury. Sorcha was mother and grandmother to them all. Leyla, Harry and Kisha are all her kittens and Purrdy, Cadbury, Roscoe and Krystal are all Kisha's kittens.










I'm so glad the police have managed to sort out that awful woman, but sad they didn't insist on seeing the kitten or trying to get him back for you.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been around for a few days, been trying to catch up on all the stuff I should have been doing last week!
> 
> Col, I hope that medium was right! You've been in my thoughts.
> 
> Eileen, ever so jealous! Would love a holiday but can't leave my moggies! We're going up to Derbyshire for a family wedding at the end of July and will be away for 4 days but that's it! A friend is coming in to feed and cuddle the cats, who I'm sure are planning a wild party while we're away and the dog is going to stay with a friend in the country!
> 
> Had a phonecall from the police yesterday and psycho lady has been warned about her behaviour and given advice on how to conduct herself in future, not heard a sausage from her. Unfortunately the PCSO that went round didn't actually see the kitten, although was told he was fine - don't know whether to believe that.
> 
> Everything else has been lovely and quiet  finally started to be able to crop some of my veggies, i have courgettes, spinach and beans all ready to eat. I started baking bread today as well, yummy yummy! I appear to be turning into some sort of earth mother lol!
> 
> I'm a bit peed off, gave up smoking 4 weeks ago and now have the most horrendous mouth ulcers, apparently a very common side affect, typically I have no bonjela in the house!


 
At least peace reigns once again! I think the police should have asked to see the kitten as it would have put your mind at rest.



feorag said:


> :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: I've just sat and typed a response on here and when I clicked 'submit' got the bloody message that said that the forum was busy and to come back later and now I've come back and it hadn't registered my post! :bash: :bash: :bash:Moffat is actually in the Scottish Lowlands and is not that far over the border, so I would really doubt that there would be Scottish Wildcats living there. The wildcats are all found in the Scottish Highlands another 250-200 miles north.
> 
> Unfortunately some domestic shorthairs do have thick tails too, maybe you just haven't seen one?
> 
> Just a tad! :whistling2:
> 
> Elise has managed to get Isis booked into a kennel where she paid an impromptu visit this morning to check it out without them expecting her and she's had her kennel cough vaccination this morning, so hopefully they can still come up.
> 
> Take them with you! We've never had a problem renting a cottage with our cats and the bungalow we're having this year the owners positively encourage renters to take their animals.
> 
> This photo was taken 8 years ago when we had 10 cats and rented this cottage on the shores of Loch Etive, just north of Oban.
> 
> We had 10 cats with us, but Pasht, the Aby had jumped down after he ate his tea. On the window sill left is Leyla and on the right is Roscoe.
> 
> On the utility bench from the left is Luna, Harry, Purrdy, Sorcha, Krystal, Kisha and Cadbury. Sorcha was mother and grandmother to them all. Leyla, Harry and Kisha are all her kittens and Purrdy, Cadbury, Roscoe and Krystal are all Kisha's kittens.
> 
> image
> 
> I'm so glad the police have managed to sort out that awful woman, but sad they didn't insist on seeing the kitten or trying to get him back for you.


 

Good news about Elise  I love that photo:2thumb:
If we wanted to rent a place for a holiday we would need a flipping mansion let alone a removal van to get there:lol2:


----------



## feorag

You'd need a charabanc for sure for all your lot!! :lol2:

I love that photo too, just was disappointed that Pasht jumped down and nicked off by the time I got my camera - they'd all swapped dishes you see - that's the format, start with your own dish and then check that somebody else wasn't given something better than you! :roll:

This is Luna and I a couple of years later having coffee break in the garden and looking across Loch Duich towards Eilean Donan Castle.










Oh and I finally finished off the 2 cardigans I knitted for Darcey about 4 weeks ago! Just needed to stitch them up and finish them off and kinda lost interest once the bit I enjoy had finished! :lol2: ...................... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/8533597-post1280.html


----------



## ami_j

the schedule for the charity dog show is up and im stuck on which classes to enter :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Timewarpbunny said:


> Col, I hope that medium was right! You've been in my thoughts.


Thanks Jenni, thats sweet x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Evening all  It was great to see you and Clark again Col, Lolly and Indy are adorable:flrt:...............I NEED Lolly:blush: Shes just sooooo girly and blinky:flrt::flrt:Maybe one day when I dont have as many big dogs I will get to own a chi:flrt:


Lolly is a gem! You'll have to come & play when we have more puppies hun.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly is a gem! You'll have to come & play when we have more puppies hun.


 

That is an offer I cant refuse, you might need to body search Steve on the way out though, hes a sucker for chi`s:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> That is an offer I cant refuse, you might need to body search Steve on the way out though, hes a sucker for chi`s:lol2:


Your welcome anytime. Tell Steve he will be frisked at the door on his way out! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You'd need a charabanc for sure for all your lot!! :lol2:
> 
> I love that photo too, just was disappointed that Pasht jumped down and nicked off by the time I got my camera - they'd all swapped dishes you see - that's the format, start with your own dish and then check that somebody else wasn't given something better than you! :roll:
> 
> This is Luna and I a couple of years later having coffee break in the garden and looking across Loch Duich towards Eilean Donan Castle.
> 
> image


Love that photo Eileen. Luna had a great Siamesey head! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! :gasp: What's going on? I seem to be being first on a lot of morning recently and as you all know I'm no early riser! :lol2:

Childy minding day today - a day early so I've got a couple of days to organise myself for the holidays! Did I mention I was going away on holiday on Saturday??? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been so busy with hoglets I never seem to be about to much lately.
Im off today and going to buy some wallpaper shortly


----------



## feorag

Whatch'ya gonna decorate?

My new hair! The red is a bit 'pinker' than previously I think!


----------



## kemist

Yoda is off to the vets at 4 because desite having food available at all times and plenty of tuna as a treat he has eaten a slug. The vet has said it is unlikely to be a major problem but want to give him a check over and a dose of woming treatment as a precaution.


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> Yoda is off to the vets at 4 because desite having food available at all times and plenty of tuna as a treat he has eaten a slug. The vet has said it is unlikely to be a major problem but want to give him a check over and a dose of woming treatment as a precaution.


 


God knows why cats do this. Dennis one of my Sphynx boys chews slugs on a regular basis so I keep him well wormed with Milbemax as it kills lungworm. I hate having to de-slime his face and paws 


Eileen, we are papering just one wall in the living room as its not been done since we had the ceiling mended :roll:

I love your hair


----------



## feorag

Thanks Shell! :2thumb:

I'm so pleased that none of my cats has shown a predilection for slugs!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Whatch'ya gonna decorate?
> 
> My new hair! The red is a bit 'pinker' than previously I think!
> 
> image


Ooo, that looks nice Eileen. So your going on holiday? First I've heard.... 

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

kemist said:


> Yoda is off to the vets at 4 because desite having food available at all times and plenty of tuna as a treat he has eaten a slug. The vet has said it is unlikely to be a major problem but want to give him a check over and a dose of woming treatment as a precaution.





Shell195 said:


> God knows why cats do this. Dennis one of my Sphynx boys chews slugs on a regular basis so I keep him well wormed with Milbemax as it kills lungworm. I hate having to de-slime his face and paws
> 
> 
> Eileen, we are papering just one wall in the living room as its not been done since we had the ceiling mended :roll:
> 
> I love your hair


 
Clio, my female Siamese, has a bit of a slug fetish too. If she spots one in the kitchen before I do, I end up clearing semi-chewed slug & slime off the laminate flooring in the living room later on!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo, that looks nice Eileen. So your going on holiday? First I've heard....
> 
> :lol2:


Oh, Colin! Had I not mentioned it?? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh, Colin! Had I not mentioned it?? :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I have just been told off (in so many words) by Clark for forgetting to post a pic of the newly decorated living room. :lol2: So here it is:










Clark's mum said the striped wallpaper made her feel woozy if she looked at it long enough. What do you think? Me & Clark think its fab! We just need to find something nice to put on the wall above the fireplace now, a mirror or clock or nice canvas or something. 

We painted the kitchen walls in yellow, which sounds gawdy but actually looks really good, as our kitchen is quite long. Will get a pic of that in a bit, as Clark's pics aren't coming out very well at the moment.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I have just been told off (in so many words) by Clark for forgetting to post a pic of the newly decorated living room. :lol2: So here it is:
> 
> image
> 
> Clark's mum said the striped wallpaper made her feel woozy if she looked at it long enough. What do you think? Me & Clark think its fab! We just need to find something nice to put on the wall above the fireplace now, a mirror or clock or nice canvas or something.
> 
> We painted the kitchen walls in yellow, which sounds gawdy but actually looks really good, as our kitchen is quite long. Will get a pic of that in a bit, as Clark's pics aren't coming out very well at the moment.


 
I think it looks fab:no1:
Yellow in a kitchen looks very nice, my friend always has her kitchen painted yellow 

Does this mean I have to post pics of mine when its finished :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Love the hair, Eileen!!  As you know, I'm a fan of color!!

The room looks great, Col!! 

Was up bright and early (after getting to bed around 2ish this morning) to go to my friend's new salon. He wanted his new nail technician to have a guinea pig, so I was said gig. So I have fake nails on for the first time in 6 years!!! I can't do anything! *lol* They're not bad, though... Especially considering I'm only the second person she's ever done *lol*


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I have just been told off (in so many words) by Clark for forgetting to post a pic of the newly decorated living room. :lol2: So here it is:
> 
> image
> 
> Clark's mum said the striped wallpaper made her feel woozy if she looked at it long enough. What do you think? Me & Clark think its fab! We just need to find something nice to put on the wall above the fireplace now, a mirror or clock or nice canvas or something.
> 
> We painted the kitchen walls in yellow, which sounds gawdy but actually looks really good, as our kitchen is quite long. Will get a pic of that in a bit, as Clark's pics aren't coming out very well at the moment.


I like it Colin! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Does this mean I have to post pics of mine when its finished :gasp:


Of course! :grin1:



Amalthea said:


> He wanted his new nail technician to have a guinea pig, so I was said gig.


:roll2: PMSL! I started to read that and thought you mean a proper pinny gig and were about to say that you had to take Peri into the shop to show her! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!!! Here's a picture:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Haha!!!! Here's a picture:
> 
> image


 
Nice nails:2thumb:
I keep mine clipped short as they just collect dirt, not a good look:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Like them, Jen! :2thumb:


----------



## kemist

Well yoda has been to the vet she said he was in excellent condition and a real character. He kept trying to type his own notes on her keyboard and meowing at her everytime she moved him. All i have to do is give him another 2 doses of panacur but he hates it, i struggled today because he knew i was up to something but didn't know what so tomorrow wont be a suprise but its his own fault for eating slugs.


----------



## Amalthea

I've filed them a bit more since then.... Shaped them a bit more to my liking. But I really can't do anything with my thumbs! *lol* I usually have quite long nails on my fingers, but my thumbs are always short (they're the only ones I still shove in my mouth to chew when I have the urge *lol*).


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I think it looks fab:no1:
> Yellow in a kitchen looks very nice, my friend always has her kitchen painted yellow
> 
> Does this mean I have to post pics of mine when its finished :gasp:


Oh yes Shell, definately post pics when you've done yours. And thanks, we just need my brother to hurry up & buy himself a new settee so we can hive his green leather one.


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> Well yoda has been to the vet she said he was in excellent condition and a real character. He kept trying to type his own notes on her keyboard and meowing at her everytime she moved him. All i have to do is give him another 2 doses of panacur but he hates it, i struggled today because he knew i was up to something but didn't know what so tomorrow wont be a suprise but its his own fault for eating slugs.


 
You should use Milbemax as its just one tiny tablet:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> Well yoda has been to the vet she said he was in excellent condition and a real character. He kept trying to type his own notes on her keyboard and meowing at her everytime she moved him. All i have to do is give him another 2 doses of panacur but he hates it, i struggled today because he knew i was up to something but didn't know what so tomorrow wont be a suprise but its his own fault for eating slugs.


Glad he's OK! :2thumb:

Everyone have a look at this - I love this baby's laugh YouTube - ‪Hysterical bubbles! (original) - laughing baby‬‏


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Glad he's OK! :2thumb:
> 
> Everyone have a look at this - I love this baby's laugh YouTube - ‪Hysterical bubbles! (original) - laughing baby‬‏


Thats sweet!

These are great baby vids too
YouTube - ‪Blood‬‏

YouTube - ‪When a 3 year old is asked about monsters‬‏


----------



## feorag

I've seen the second one before, but I loved the first one!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I've seen the second one before, but I loved the first one!


Poor lad eh? :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I had to share this photo :flrt:

Its a hard life being an old man!










His head was nicely propped up on my pillow


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely pic!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. I love the bubble video and have seen to the other 2 before.
What a lovely old man:flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

Shell195 said:


> Morning all. I love the bubble video and have seen to the other 2 before.
> What a lovely old man:flrt:





Amalthea said:


> Lovely pic!!!!



Thanks :flrt: He is 19 and a half!


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Been sitting talking on the phone to Elise for over 2 hours, so a very poor start to the morning! :lol2:

Got to clear out my rattie chappies and disinfect the cage etc cos they are off on the jolly holly bollies tonight - did I mention we were going away on Saturday ourselves for our jolly holly bollies???? :whistling2:

So the ratty chappies go first off to Alison at Shunamite for the 2 weeks.

And I've got sorting to do - lots of sorting!


FallenAngel said:


> I had to share this photo :flrt:
> 
> Its a hard life being an old man!
> 
> image
> 
> His head was nicely propped up on my pillow


It sure looks like he has a hard life all right! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all! Been sitting talking on the phone to Elise for over 2 hours, so a very poor start to the morning! :lol2:
> 
> Got to clear out my rattie chappies and disinfect the cage etc cos they are off on the jolly holly bollies tonight - did I mention we were going away on Saturday ourselves for our jolly holly bollies???? :whistling2:
> 
> So the ratty chappies go first off to Alison at Shunamite for the 2 weeks.
> 
> And I've got sorting to do - lots of sorting!
> It sure looks like he has a hard life all right! :lol2:


 

I had forgotten you are going on holiday at the weekend:whistling2:
Did I tell you the litter of nekkid babies is due this weekend:flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

FallenAngel said:


> Thanks :flrt: He is 19 and a half!


Good age, just thought I'd say my first cat lived an amazing 28 years, he's still got some years left in him I bet : victory:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I had forgotten you are going on holiday at the weekend:whistling2:
> Did I tell you the litter of nekkid babies is due this weekend:flrt:


:gasp: How could you forget I was going on holiday - I'm sure I mentioned it a while ago!! :bash: :lol2:
No you didn't tell me the nekkid litter was due this weekend - are you definitely having one? Tracey is getting her black Sphynx from someone in Lancashire - I wonder if it's the same breeder.



Ailsa McVicar said:


> Good age, just thought I'd say my first cat lived an amazing 28 years, he's still got some years left in him I bet : victory:


:gasp: I'm very impressed with that!


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> :gasp: How could you forget I was going on holiday - I'm sure I mentioned it a while ago!! :bash: :lol2:
> No you didn't tell me the nekkid litter was due this weekend - are you definitely having one? Tracey is getting her black Sphynx from someone in Lancashire - I wonder if it's the same breeder.
> 
> :gasp: I'm very impressed with that!


He was a feral ginger tom cat I got when I was about 5/6, my grandad rescued him and gave me him, he grew to be a huge boy, not fat but solid muscle, he was an outdoor cat, fixed, jabs/wormed and only at the vet once in his life for cat flu....................oh I miss my boy :blush:


----------



## RhianB87

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Good age, just thought I'd say my first cat lived an amazing 28 years, he's still got some years left in him I bet : victory:


Wow thats a very good age! I don't think he will make it that far as he has the starting of heart failure  but we are letting him live out his life as he still seems to be enjoying it. He is really starting to show his age though, he has gone really thin and looks rough, but he is still eating and pottering around


----------



## AilsaM

FallenAngel said:


> Wow thats a very good age! I don't think he will make it that far as he has the starting of heart failure  but we are letting him live out his life as he still seems to be enjoying it. He is really starting to show his age though, he has gone really thin and looks rough, but he is still eating and pottering around


Mine started to show his age a lot at 19, he got slow, a little thin and scruffy but tbh not all that much more. He passed away in my arms 2 years ago from kidney failure, was the evening I was due to take him to the vet, just before christmas and he was laying in my arms on his favourite big fluffy towel, he was actually really quite peaceful in the end, I was tickling him under his chin which he loved and he just took his last breath and slipped away..............................leaving me bawling my eyes out.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Mine started to show his age a lot at 19, he got slow, a little thin and scruffy but tbh not all that much more. He passed away in my arms 2 years ago from kidney failure, was the evening I was due to take him to the vet, just before christmas and he was laying in my arms on his favourite big fluffy towel, he was actually really quite peaceful in the end, I was tickling him under his chin which he loved and he just took his last breath and slipped away..............................leaving me bawling my eyes out.


Aww, thats a lovely end to a very long life. He was where he loved to be, with the people he knew & loved, & what more could anyone want as their final memory?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: How could you forget I was going on holiday - I'm sure I mentioned it a while ago!! :bash: :lol2:
> No you didn't tell me the nekkid litter was due this weekend - are you definitely having one? Tracey is getting her black Sphynx from someone in Lancashire - I wonder if it's the same breeder.
> 
> :gasp: I'm very impressed with that!


 

I must have missed the postssssssssssssssssssssssssss when you mentioned your holiday:whistling2:


I miss Purdy so much she really has left a huge hole and we think having a new baby would take some of the emptiness away. I originally thought of another Oriental but its all still to raw so a nekkid boy would fit in just fine:flrt: I dont think the breeder of these has a litter thats ready but her Dad also breeds them so maybe its him, although Manchester is full of Sphynx breeders.
I am hoping for an all black boy as I want to call him Mowgli but if not then it will be a black/white or a red so will need to rethink names.


----------



## Shell195

Jen, heres one for you http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/718148-sugar-gliders-fleas.html


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen... I seem to remember something about you going away... When was that again?

Will check it out, Shell 

Mowgli would be a great name for a black nekkid pud!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen... I seem to remember something about you going away... When was that again?


Do you know I was sure I'd mentioned my holidays, but obviously I mustn't have, so I'll just tell you all that I'm going away on my holidays on Saturday.

The rats have already gone on theirs - not without another of my senior moments!

Alison asked me to drop them off early evening, so i decided to wait to clean out the cage until 5:00-ish and while it was drying I'd make tea and then take them down after tea.

So after we'd had our tea Barry carried the cage and base out into the car for me, cos it's so awkward, then the big carrier bag with their litter tray, igloo, sputnik, food dishes, hammocks etc etc. Then he went upstairs to get changed cos he decided he'd come down with me.

So I picked up my handbag and stood in the hall waiting for him, down he came and off we went.

A mile down the road, the car hit a bump and the cage rattled and I thought to myself that I hoped the rats were OK and that was the point that I realised that I'd left them at home! :roll:

Sure enough, they were still sitting on the pouffe in their travel box!

Anyway they're down there now - at least for a week because Alison is going away in 10 days time and has arranged for my boys to go with her rats to another breeders.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Do you know I was sure I'd mentioned my holidays, but obviously I mustn't have, so I'll just tell you all that I'm going away on my holidays on Saturday.
> 
> The rats have already gone on theirs - not without another of my senior moments!
> 
> Alison asked me to drop them off early evening, so i decided to wait to clean out the cage until 5:00-ish and while it was drying I'd make tea and then take them down after tea.
> 
> So after we'd had our tea Barry carried the cage and base out into the car for me, cos it's so awkward, then the big carrier bag with their litter tray, igloo, sputnik, food dishes, hammocks etc etc. Then he went upstairs to get changed cos he decided he'd come down with me.
> 
> So I picked up my handbag and stood in the hall waiting for him, down he came and off we went.
> 
> A mile down the road, the car hit a bump and the cage rattled and I thought to myself that I hoped the rats were OK and that was the point that I realised that I'd left them at home! :roll:
> 
> Sure enough, they were still sitting on the pouffe in their travel box!
> 
> Anyway they're down there now - at least for a week because Alison is going away in 10 days time and has arranged for my boys to go with her rats to another breeders.


:roll2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Do you know I was sure I'd mentioned my holidays, but obviously I mustn't have, so I'll just tell you all that I'm going away on my holidays on Saturday.
> 
> The rats have already gone on theirs - not without another of my senior moments!
> 
> Alison asked me to drop them off early evening, so i decided to wait to clean out the cage until 5:00-ish and while it was drying I'd make tea and then take them down after tea.
> 
> So after we'd had our tea Barry carried the cage and base out into the car for me, cos it's so awkward, then the big carrier bag with their litter tray, igloo, sputnik, food dishes, hammocks etc etc. Then he went upstairs to get changed cos he decided he'd come down with me.
> 
> So I picked up my handbag and stood in the hall waiting for him, down he came and off we went.
> 
> A mile down the road, the car hit a bump and the cage rattled and I thought to myself that I hoped the rats were OK and that was the point that I realised that I'd left them at home! :roll:
> 
> Sure enough, they were still sitting on the pouffe in their travel box!
> 
> Anyway they're down there now - at least for a week because Alison is going away in 10 days time and has arranged for my boys to go with her rats to another breeders.


:lol2:

I'm gonna add fuel to the fire 
Where you going on holiday?


----------



## feorag

Oh, my holidays? I wasn't sure if I'd mentioned them before? :lol2:

My husband, Skye, Cadbury and Purrdy are going to Scotland for 2 weeks. My daughter, her partner and my granddaughter are joining us for 10 days and my son, his wife and my 2nd youngest granddaughter are joining us for the middle weekend - so a houseful all right!!!

Oh, and we're going on Saturday! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Do you know I was sure I'd mentioned my holidays, but obviously I mustn't have, so I'll just tell you all that I'm going away on my holidays on Saturday.
> 
> The rats have already gone on theirs - not without another of my senior moments!
> 
> Alison asked me to drop them off early evening, so i decided to wait to clean out the cage until 5:00-ish and while it was drying I'd make tea and then take them down after tea.
> 
> So after we'd had our tea Barry carried the cage and base out into the car for me, cos it's so awkward, then the big carrier bag with their litter tray, igloo, sputnik, food dishes, hammocks etc etc. Then he went upstairs to get changed cos he decided he'd come down with me.
> 
> So I picked up my handbag and stood in the hall waiting for him, down he came and off we went.
> 
> A mile down the road, the car hit a bump and the cage rattled and I thought to myself that I hoped the rats were OK and that was the point that I realised that I'd left them at home! :roll:
> 
> Sure enough, they were still sitting on the pouffe in their travel box!
> 
> Anyway they're down there now - at least for a week because Alison is going away in 10 days time and has arranged for my boys to go with her rats to another breeders.


 
:roll2:



cloggers said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'm gonna add fuel to the fire
> Where you going on holiday?


 
Whos going on holiday:whistling2:


----------



## cloggers

ahh sounds fun, it's not a holiday unless it's a full house :no1:
I was just curious, since I know you normally go to a cottage or something similar and I go away two weeks on Saturday, your excitement means I'm one day closer to mine :blush:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :roll2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos going on holiday:whistling2:


Could that be me?? :gasp:

Cos I am going away on Saturday! :roll2: PMSL!!



cloggers said:


> I was just curious, since I know you normally go to a cottage or something similar and I go away two weeks on Saturday, your excitement means I'm one day closer to mine :blush:


So you'll be going away the day I come back!!


----------



## cloggers

oh aye I will!
I can't wait, we're spending a week in the countryside in a lovely little cottage, my home from home :flrt: 
It'll be my first holiday of the year, normally it would be my third :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Am off for a girlie day out today.... Getting my feet eaten by fish!  And Barburrito and shopping


----------



## RhianB87

feorag said:


> Do you know I was sure I'd mentioned my holidays, but obviously I mustn't have, so I'll just tell you all that I'm going away on my holidays on Saturday.
> 
> The rats have already gone on theirs - not without another of my senior moments!
> 
> Alison asked me to drop them off early evening, so i decided to wait to clean out the cage until 5:00-ish and while it was drying I'd make tea and then take them down after tea.
> 
> So after we'd had our tea Barry carried the cage and base out into the car for me, cos it's so awkward, then the big carrier bag with their litter tray, igloo, sputnik, food dishes, hammocks etc etc. Then he went upstairs to get changed cos he decided he'd come down with me.
> 
> So I picked up my handbag and stood in the hall waiting for him, down he came and off we went.
> 
> A mile down the road, the car hit a bump and the cage rattled and I thought to myself that I hoped the rats were OK and that was the point that I realised that I'd left them at home! :roll:
> 
> Sure enough, they were still sitting on the pouffe in their travel box!
> 
> Anyway they're down there now - at least for a week because Alison is going away in 10 days time and has arranged for my boys to go with her rats to another breeders.


:lol2: At least you didnt get all the way there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cloggers

FallenAngel said:


> :lol2: At least you didnt get all the way there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That'd be really embarrassing :lol2: 
"Here is the cage, here is the toys and here is the...where are the rats?!"


----------



## feorag

:lol2: We once went to a cat show and nearly forgot the cat!! The car was loaded up and we were about to drive off when I suddenly realised there was no Harry sitting on my knee - very unusual! That was when we realised he was still in the house fast asleep with everyone else! :lol2:

Morning everyone!

Only one day to go for my jolly holly bollies and I've got *loads *to do! :sad:


----------



## cloggers

Well I'll say a belated good morning 
Worst part of the holiday is having to pack and sort everything out for your travels, which is why I leave all of that to my gran  I just turn up half an hour before leaving and bring stuff to keep me occupied for the journey, that's all she asks of me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Tell me about it! If that's what you do then you are very lucky so enjoy it while you can.

I've had the most awful senior moment and I feel terrible. I listed a wood carving of a lizard that I bought in Scotland on here. A girl made me an offer, I accepted, she paid me on Wednesday night and I said I'd post it off yesterday or today if I didnt' get the chance yesterday.

Yesterday morning I went upstairs took the carving out of the wardrobe and brought it downstairs to wrap, along with a label I'd printed on the computer to put on the parcel.

As you know Elise rang me and was on the phone for over 2 hours, which made me late for everything and I didn't have time to wrap the parcel or go to the post office. As soon as I got up this morning I went to wrap up the carving so I could post it when I went shopping this afternoon and I can't find it! :gasp:

Barry and I have searched everywhere and neither of us can find it. I've even looked in the fridge and the freezer and all the kitchen cupboards and there's no bloody sign of it.

As you might imagine the house is in a state of disorganisation as the spare bedroom is littered with stuff that has to go on holiday,because I've clothing for Darcey to give to Elise and other stuff for Elise and stuff to give Iain when i see him, apart from stuff to be packed.

Barry's even been through the dustbin because everything has been packed in bags so he can take it to the tip tonight cos the bin won't be emptied for 4 weeks if we leave the stuff and it's not in there.

The only place we haven't checked is the bag with all the rat furniture and equipment that I took to Alison's last night, so I'm about to e-mail her to ask if it's there - if it is I sincerely hope she hasn't thought it was a rat plaything and gives it to them to chew! :gasp:

If it's not there I don't know where else it can be? And if it isn't I'm going to have to eat humble pie and tell the girl who's bought that I've lost it! :gasp: Aaaaaagggghhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## ditta

ive learnt some welsh today.......dim am pob moch daears:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Tell me about it! If that's what you do then you are very lucky so enjoy it while you can.
> 
> I've had the most awful senior moment and I feel terrible. I listed a wood carving of a lizard that I bought in Scotland on here. A girl made me an offer, I accepted, she paid me on Wednesday night and I said I'd post it off yesterday or today if I didnt' get the chance yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday morning I went upstairs took the carving out of the wardrobe and brought it downstairs to wrap, along with a label I'd printed on the computer to put on the parcel.
> 
> As you know Elise rang me and was on the phone for over 2 hours, which made me late for everything and I didn't have time to wrap the parcel or go to the post office. As soon as I got up this morning I went to wrap up the carving so I could post it when I went shopping this afternoon and I can't find it! :gasp:
> 
> Barry and I have searched everywhere and neither of us can find it. I've even looked in the fridge and the freezer and all the kitchen cupboards and there's no bloody sign of it.
> 
> As you might imagine the house is in a state of disorganisation as the spare bedroom is littered with stuff that has to go on holiday,because I've clothing for Darcey to give to Elise and other stuff for Elise and stuff to give Iain when i see him, apart from stuff to be packed.
> 
> Barry's even been through the dustbin because everything has been packed in bags so he can take it to the tip tonight cos the bin won't be emptied for 4 weeks if we leave the stuff and it's not in there.
> 
> The only place we haven't checked is the bag with all the rat furniture and equipment that I took to Alison's last night, so I'm about to e-mail her to ask if it's there - if it is I sincerely hope she hasn't thought it was a rat plaything and gives it to them to chew! :gasp:
> 
> If it's not there I don't know where else it can be? And if it isn't I'm going to have to eat humble pie and tell the girl who's bought that I've lost it! :gasp: Aaaaaagggghhhhhhh!!!!


 

:gasp::gasp::gasp:.......................................................................:roll2:



You need a holiday:whistling2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:.......................................................................:roll2:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a holiday:whistling2:


That was my reaction :roll2:

yeah you should probably think about taking a holiday..


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> ive learnt some welsh today.......dim am pob moch daears:lol2:


Ah, but what does it mean????



Shell195 said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:.......................................................................:roll2:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a holiday:whistling2:


I do so need a holiday, but I think the cause of losing the carving was because of the holiday and all the organisation that goes into actually getting away, especially with a pedantic husband like mine! :bash:

Anyways .......................... I found it!!!! :2thumb:

I was talking on the phone to Elise tonight and told her that I still hadn't found it and that I distinctly remembered taking it out of the wardrobe and then couldn't remember what I did with it and I suddenly thought, did I take it into the small bedroom, because that's where all my face painting stuff is ready for the Sunday after we get home. So I went and looked and there it was sitting on the window sill all on its own like a displayed ornament!!

Of course Barry had checked that room - looked on the bed and looked on the dressing table, which is right next to the window and didn't think of looking on the window sill - bear in mind this bedroom is barely 7' long and 6' wide and you can't swing a cat in it and yet he missed it! :bash: *shakes head in disbelief* It bring back to mind the phrase that if it doesn't jump up and bash a man on the head he'll not see it!! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Glad you found it :no1:
But in Barry's defence, I probably wouldn't have seen it either :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Me neither.... *lol*

Had a great day today!! Went to the Manchester museum, as well  Knackered now. Off to bed!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah, but what does it mean????
> 
> I do so need a holiday, but I think the cause of losing the carving was because of the holiday and all the organisation that goes into actually getting away, especially with a pedantic husband like mine! :bash:
> 
> Anyways .......................... I found it!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> I was talking on the phone to Elise tonight and told her that I still hadn't found it and that I distinctly remembered taking it out of the wardrobe and then couldn't remember what I did with it and I suddenly thought, did I take it into the small bedroom, because that's where all my face painting stuff is ready for the Sunday after we get home. So I went and looked and there it was sitting on the window sill all on its own like a displayed ornament!!
> 
> Of course Barry had checked that room - looked on the bed and looked on the dressing table, which is right next to the window and didn't think of looking on the window sill - bear in mind this bedroom is barely 7' long and 6' wide and you can't swing a cat in it and yet he missed it! :bash: *shakes head in disbelief* It bring back to mind the phrase that if it doesn't jump up and bash a man on the head he'll not see it!! :lol2:





cloggers said:


> Glad you found it :no1:
> But in Barry's defence, I probably wouldn't have seen it either :blush:


 

Its definately a man thing :roll:

Cloggers what is your real name?


----------



## cloggers

Chloe


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Chloe


:lol2: Chloe, I thought you were a boy:blush:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!! So did I! I think it's your avatar photo led me to think that.

Hiya Chloe! :grin1: I have a granddaughter called Chloe, but I don't see her any more cos her dad is a d*ckhead!


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Chloe, I thought you were a boy:blush:


it's fine a lot of people do : victory:, my mum is always telling me I should act more like lady-like instead of splashing in the mud and saving worms from being trod on :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!! So did I! I think it's your avatar photo led me to think that.
> 
> Hiya Chloe! :grin1: I have a granddaughter called Chloe, but I don't see her any more cos her dad is a d*ckhead!


yeah that misleads a lot of people as well, serious tom boy 

Hello! Sadly a lot of dads are nowadays :devil:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!! So did I! I think it's your avatar photo led me to think that.
> 
> *Hiya Chloe! :grin1: I have a granddaughter called Chloe, but I don't see her any more cos her dad is a d*ckhead![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I nearly choked when I read that:roll2:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> it's fine a lot of people do : victory:, my mum is always telling me I should act more like lady-like *instead of splashing in the mud and saving worms from being trod on* :lol2:


 
I was like this in my younger days but now Im old and I havent changed a bit:lol2:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> it's fine a lot of people do : victory:, my mum is always telling me I should act more like lady-like instead of splashing in the mud and saving worms from being trod on :lol2:


I had the same problem when I was young. Really I just wanted to be a boy. She wouldn't let me cut my hair short, so during a needlework lesson in school I went to try on the pyjamas I was making and took the scissors to it and cut it all off so it was like a crew cut. She was furious when I got home! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I nearly choked when I read that:roll2:


Happy to make you laugh! :lol2:

(But he is, isn't he?)


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I had the same problem when I was young. Really I just wanted to be a boy. She wouldn't let me cut my hair short, so during a needlework lesson in school I went to try on the pyjamas I was making and took the scissors to it and cut it all off so it was like a crew cut. She was furious when I got home! :lol2:
> 
> Happy to make you laugh! :lol2:
> 
> (But he is, isn't he?)


 
He certainly is:bash:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> She wouldn't let me cut my hair short, so during a needlework lesson in school I went to try on the pyjamas I was making and took the scissors to it and cut it all off so it was like a crew cut. She was furious when I got home! :lol2:


That should have read "my mother wouldn't let me cut my hair short - obviously! :roll:

Actually Shell, calling him a d*ckhead is quite a compliment compared to what I'd call him if this was 18+


----------



## cloggers

She'll accept one day that I wont change, I'm the only girl and I shattered all her dreams of shopping trips and pampering nights, she doesn't even enjoy that stuff herself, she just thinks it's the norm :lol2:

I tried to cut my hair once in nursery, but the scissors wouldn't have cut through butter, so I told everyone that I would only respond to Roger! My mum was devastated, she said I could of at least picked a better name! 

I would of thought someone would be in bed, excited for their holidays, unless there is still some frantic last minute packing going on :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Nah! Still packing stuff. Just remembered that we have a committee meeting for our cat club on the Thursday after I get back from holiday and, as secretary, I have to get the minutes out a couple of weeks before, so I've just had to sort out the minutes, check they make sense and print out those that I have to post and e-mail the rest to those who have computers. Now I'm about to wrap up this carving ready for tomorrow and then it's bed - the rest can wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hello people! Wasn't on for long last night as we got back from ringcraft late & I had to be up at 5:30am this morning, so I only popped online for a short while.

Why are cats so annoying? Zander & Clio have just followed me into the kitchen crying for their supper, & when I gave it them, they ate a couple of bits & then buggared off up their scratcher & let the rest. Freaks :crazy:


----------



## feorag

They just need you to know your place!!! Servant! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> They just need you to know your place!!! Servant! :lol2:


Pah :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Evening/morning all.

Eileen I hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday, it's well deserved.

Well I've just got in to find Will in a right state. Max the bearded dragon has died. He was behaving completely normally yesterday and today before I left the house. Will said the cat and kitten were playing and ran into his viv at one point, so he took them out of the room to try and let him cool off in case htey'd upset him. Obviously alive at this point as he checked he said. Then when he came through to make his dinner he went to make sure he was okay and found him dead. :? I'm not sure if it's a heart attack? I can't think of anything I've noticed out of the ordinary and Will is beating himself up sa he didn't pick up on anything wrong, but then neither did I. Taking him to the vets in the morning to have a necropsy/PM done and hopefully that will shed some light on things. Just so out of the blue


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Evening/morning all.
> 
> Eileen I hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday, it's well deserved.
> 
> Well I've just got in to find Will in a right state. Max the bearded dragon has died. He was behaving completely normally yesterday and today before I left the house. Will said the cat and kitten were playing and ran into his viv at one point, so he took them out of the room to try and let him cool off in case htey'd upset him. Obviously alive at this point as he checked he said. Then when he came through to make his dinner he went to make sure he was okay and found him dead. :? I'm not sure if it's a heart attack? I can't think of anything I've noticed out of the ordinary and Will is beating himself up sa he didn't pick up on anything wrong, but then neither did I. Taking him to the vets in the morning to have a necropsy/PM done and hopefully that will shed some light on things. Just so out of the blue


 
Aww, poor Max. And poor Will.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all.
Katie Im sorry about Max, sudden deaths are always worrying.

Eileen in case I miss you when you come on shortly... Have a great holiday and dont forget to come home:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Katie I'm so sorry about Max - it's awful when you don't see it coming because then you will always wonder whether you missed something! :sad:

:gasp: Eeeehhhh - I'm going on holiday! Don't know who's coming with me because Elise and Lee aren't speaking to each other - courtesy of her father causing trouble - again! _*shakes head and thinks what she'd like to do to her ex-husband - which is unprintable here :bash:*_

Anyway we're just about ready for the off. I've to go to the post office to post off this blessed carving and go back to 02 cos my dongle still isn't working and I can't go on holiday without my laptop - :gasp:

So if I'm not on tonight, then you'll know either I haven't sorted out the problem or there's no signal at the cottage and so I will be visiting sporadically! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so sorry about Max 

Have a great time on holiday, Eileen!


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from taking all the dogs for a run on the field, Im sooo hot after all that running about. The maximum I take out at any one time is 3 so Im backwards and forwards to the house swapping them too!


----------



## CE1985F

Hey everyone!

We're not long back from our dog show at Goosnargh & Longridge!

Indy got Best Puppy in Breed! :2thumb:


Here is a picture of our achievements so far:-


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> We're not long back from our dog show at Goosnargh & Longridge!
> 
> Indy got Best Puppy in Breed! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of our achievements so far:-
> 
> image


 
Well done:no1: You are getting quite a collection now:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Well done:no1: You are getting quite a collection now:2thumb:


We'll have to get another notice board now! :lol2: It was a fab day today, we met up with a few of our show friends, had a laugh & the weather stayed dry for us!


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! Well done Indy!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Wow!! Well done Indy!


Thanks hun x


----------



## Amalthea

Hi ho hi ho.............. *yawn*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Hi ho hi ho.............. *yawn*


Wassup?


----------



## spinnin_tom

can i talk about cat_fish _here?


----------



## Shell195

spinnin_tom said:


> can i talk about cat_fish _here?


 
You can talk about anything here!


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone! :2thumb:

Well, as you'll have gathered not a strong enough signal to connect with the laptop and everyone with a wireless router near us has it plassword protected. So at the minute I'm sitting in the car just outside Dumfries having done our holiday shopping at Tesco's and finally found a signal. So visits will be sporadic.

Our holiday cottage is lovely - very quiet street and we're just about on the end, a minute and we're on the beach - not a beach by my standards, no sand here -just shale, but there are beautiful beaches not far away if we want to find them.

So because I will only get on sporadically if there's any good news or goss going will someone please pm me, cos if there are loads and loads of pages to read, my battery will run out before I get them all read if I don't get on for a few days!

In other words I *need* to know if you get to see your Sphynx baby, Shell and if you get pregnant Jen :jump: and if Indy wins any more prizes and if that naughty nekkid critter of yours, Jaime, does anything naughty, and if Ozzy stops chasing cars Chloe - if I've missed anything that could be considered important apologies! :lol2:

Colin & Clarke that's excellent news about Indy - well done you. 

When we first started showing we hung our rosettes on the living room wall above the fireplace - then they got moved up the staircase


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone! :2thumb:
> 
> Well, as you'll have gathered not a strong enough signal to connect with the laptop and everyone with a wireless router near us has it plassword protected. So at the minute I'm sitting in the car just outside Dumfries having done our holiday shopping at Tesco's and finally found a signal. So visits will be sporadic.
> 
> Our holiday cottage is lovely - very quiet street and we're just about on the end, a minute and we're on the beach - not a beach by my standards, no sand here -just shale, but there are beautiful beaches not far away if we want to find them.
> 
> So because I will only get on sporadically if there's any good news or goss going will someone please pm me, cos if there are loads and loads of pages to read, my battery will run out before I get them all read if I don't get on for a few days!
> 
> In other words I *need* to know if you get to see your Sphynx baby, Shell and if you get pregnant Jen :jump: and if Indy wins any more prizes and *if that naughty nekkid critter of yours, Jaime, does anything naughty*, and if Ozzy stops chasing cars Chloe - if I've missed anything that could be considered important apologies! :lol2:
> 
> Colin & Clarke that's excellent news about Indy - well done you.
> 
> When we first started showing we hung our rosettes on the living room wall above the fireplace - then they got moved up the staircase


oh he will :lol: the black and tan critter is the one causing most concern though:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone! :2thumb:
> 
> Well, as you'll have gathered not a strong enough signal to connect with the laptop and everyone with a wireless router near us has it plassword protected. So at the minute I'm sitting in the car just outside Dumfries having done our holiday shopping at Tesco's and finally found a signal. So visits will be sporadic.
> 
> Our holiday cottage is lovely - very quiet street and we're just about on the end, a minute and we're on the beach - not a beach by my standards, no sand here -just shale, but there are beautiful beaches not far away if we want to find them.
> 
> So because I will only get on sporadically if there's any good news or goss going will someone please pm me, cos if there are loads and loads of pages to read, my battery will run out before I get them all read if I don't get on for a few days!
> 
> In other words I *need* to know if you get to see your Sphynx baby, Shell and if you get pregnant Jen :jump: and if Indy wins any more prizes and if that naughty nekkid critter of yours, Jaime, does anything naughty, *and if Ozzy stops chasing cars Chloe* - if I've missed anything that could be considered important apologies! :lol2:
> 
> Colin & Clarke that's excellent news about Indy - well done you.
> 
> When we first started showing we hung our rosettes on the living room wall above the fireplace - then they got moved up the staircase


She'll never stop! She's a free spirit :roll2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Shell195 said:


> You can talk about anything here!


 
surely it's just other pets and exotics off topic banter


----------



## Amalthea

Was tired and didn't wanna go to work today *lol*

HAHA!! Eileen! I'm sure we'll all do our best to keep ya in the loop


----------



## Amalthea

Shell... Check out the new post the girl that wants a loris posted in the exotics pics


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shell... Check out the new post the girl that wants a loris posted in the exotics pics


 
I could never have my photo taken with one of these poor critters:bash:
It certainly wouldnt make me want to own one 


Cat and ditta have not long left, they brought Gunther and Lenny to visit  Poor Dolly was terrified of them, they certainly are tiny dogs with big attitudes lol


----------



## Amalthea

Meeting and knowing Conker could win anybody over, but she's not a money making tool that's had her teeth ripped out


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I could never have my photo taken with one of these poor critters:bash:
> It certainly wouldnt make me want to own one
> 
> 
> Cat and ditta have not long left, they brought Gunther and Lenny to visit  Poor Dolly was terrified of them, they certainly are tiny dogs with big attitudes lol


Dolly has the right idea - Chihuahuas take no prisoners! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Dolly has the right idea - Chihuahuas take no prisoners! :lol2:


Im sure they see themselves as big dogs:lol2:


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Morning everyone! Wow what a hectic weekend, it's my daughters 12th birthday on Wednesday so I let her have a sleepover this weekend - 6 pre-teen girls in my house for 15 hours, I'm still exhausted! The noise levels!

Where would I put information about a dog that's in urgent need of a new home - he's from the once loved dog rescue and needs a home within 2 weeks.


----------



## Shell195

Timewarpbunny said:


> Morning everyone! Wow what a hectic weekend, it's my daughters 12th birthday on Wednesday so I let her have a sleepover this weekend - 6 pre-teen girls in my house for 15 hours, I'm still exhausted! The noise levels!
> 
> Where would I put information about a dog that's in urgent need of a new home - he's from the once loved dog rescue and needs a home within 2 weeks.


 

I dont envy you that:lol2:
I would put the dog on the rehoming section here also on Dog pages


----------



## CE1985F

Timewarpbunny said:


> Morning everyone! Wow what a hectic weekend, it's my daughters 12th birthday on Wednesday so I let her have a sleepover this weekend - 6 pre-teen girls in my house for 15 hours, I'm still exhausted! The noise levels!
> 
> *Where would I put information about a dog that's in urgent need of a new home - he's from the once loved dog rescue and needs a home within 2 weeks*.


 
Also put it here:-

Dog Rescue and Adoption - Pet Forums Community


----------



## tomwilson

now i know why i usually sleep till 11-12 in the afternoon, theres buger all to do between 8 and 12


----------



## Nix

Sounds like everyone is having a busy time.
Eileen - have sent to you a memo re bonnie. Hope you are having a lovely holiday.

Shell - happy news about sphynx bubba. When is he arriving? Born yet? Pics of said cutie???? *bounce* excited!

Col & Clark - great news re indy. I posted on your FB accounts.

TWB - sounds like a hell of a weekend. Or rather just hell. Glad you survived! What dog are you trying to find a home for?

Amalthea - nails driving you nuts yet? They annoyed me no end when I had them done. I just go for a french polish once in a blue moon now/special event.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I can't do anything *lol*


----------



## Timewarpbunny

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Once-Loved-Dog-Rescue/111044896735 It's Teddy - the first dog on the wall - poor little lad. My friend Lisa is a dog behaviourist and she said she'll ensure he comes with free behavioural support if needed.


----------



## Amalthea

I was woken up this morning at 4 by huffing and puffing from outside... Two hedgepigs having an argument. Went out and separated them (and moved them round back... don't like them in front).


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> I was woken up this morning at 4 by huffing and puffing from outside... Two hedgepigs having an argument. Went out and separated them (and moved them round back... don't like them in front).


 lol, (not the waking up bit that sucks, but the intervention)


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I was woken up this morning at 4 by huffing and puffing from outside... Two hedgepigs having an argument. Went out and separated them (and moved them round back... don't like them in front).


thats got to be the randomest thing to wake someone i ever heard lol


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah..... Stupid noisy hedgepigs!


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> thats got to be the randomest thing to wake someone i ever heard lol


being woke up by my a level geography teacher was quite random but then again i did fall asleep in his class, he didn't mind though since i was doing well, he said he didn't notice because my hand was twitching and it looked like i was writing, but then i started snoring:blush:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! This finding a signal lark is a pain the *rse! :lol2:

Just about 2-3 mile up the road is a signal and I can connect to website quite quickly, but this site is a b*tch to connect to, so we've had to drive further afield! :bash: However, I'm determined not to miss anything! :lol:


spinnin_tom said:


> surely it's just other pets and exotics off topic banter


Yes, but if you'd been on this site for a long time you'll have realised that there already was a "Random Chat Thread", so I decided to make a Random Cat chat thread, for like minded people to join into, but it does clearly say in the OP that it's to talk about anything.



Timewarpbunny said:


> Morning everyone! Wow what a hectic weekend, it's my daughters 12th birthday on Wednesday so I let her have a sleepover this weekend - 6 pre-teen girls in my house for 15 hours, I'm still exhausted! The noise levels!


:gasp: sounds like my worst nightmare! :gasp:



Nix said:


> Sounds like everyone is having a busy time.
> Eileen - have sent to you a memo re bonnie. Hope you are having a lovely holiday.


 Have replied and I'm having a lovely time. Elise, Lee and Darcey are well on their way now - together!!! :roll: and should be arriving in about 2-3 hours! :jump:


Nix said:


> Amalthea - nails driving you nuts yet? They annoyed me no end when I had them done. I just go for a french polish once in a blue moon now/special event.


I gave myself a french manicure last night - covered it with a UV top coat, so inside it looks normal and outside it turns slightly violet in the sun! I never have time to fiddle about with my nails at home!



tomwilson said:


> being woke up by my a level geography teacher was quite random but then again i did fall asleep in his class, he didn't mind though since i was doing well, he said he didn't notice because my hand was twitching and it looked like i was writing, but then i started snoring:blush:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh! UV nails? Pretty!



*YAWN* Stupid hedgepigs!


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from food shopping again:bash:
Jen you shoud be glad the hedgehigs woke you up as they are now an endangered species 

Nix, no news yet its actually today or tomorrow that they are due, excited muchly:jump:

Tom all I can say is:lol2: I fell asleep years ago, I was sat in the xray waiting area at the time. My daughter nudged me to wake me up and I snorted, stood up and started talking rubbish. The waititng room were hysterical unlike my daughter who was highly embarassed:lol2:

Eileen, I cant believe you are on holiday but driving round finding a hot spot so you can connect to here:roll2:
Are you having a good time? Your nails sound cool:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

We've not seen as many hedgepigs this year as normal, that's for sure...  I'm glad we've still got them around here.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We've not seen as many hedgepigs this year as normal, that's for sure...  I'm glad we've still got them around here.


 
Do you feed them? They are really struggling this year and we are getting lots of babies in as mums are abandoning them due to lack of food and water


----------



## Amalthea

We haven't been, because we don't normally get any by us.... They're usually over in the nature trails. If it's needed, though, we can start putting food down. I didn't realise it was so bad  These two were quite big.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Oooh! UV nails? Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> *YAWN* Stupid hedgepigs!


Yes, I'm quite pleased with how they've turned out. The base coat is an Orly French Manicure and it's a very pale yellowish gold shade, really just about clear but it has little tiny glittery bits in it - not actually glitter, finer than that and it looks very pretty. I love UV - not that I go to night clubs, but if I did I'd wear it all the time. :lol2:

I don't think people realise just how noisy little spiky critters are.

Shell PMSL at you in the hospital talking rubbish!

Well it's not so much that I'm driving around trying to find a signal to talk to you, you know! :lol2: I need to check my e-mails too which is just as well cos in my rush to send out the minutes for our next committee meeting I've had an e-mail from one of the committee members today to say that I've put in the minuted that the next meeting is the 28th July, but put on the Agenda for the meeting that the meeting is on the 24th August - HTF did I manage that??? :crazy:

So I've had to e-mail the Treasurer and ask her to contact everyone who gets their minutes by e-mail to clarify the dates for them, cos 2 people have acknowledge receipt of them and at least one has read them, but neither have comments on the inconsistency with the date!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We haven't been, because we don't normally get any by us.... They're usually over in the nature trails. If it's needed, though, we can start putting food down. I didn't realise it was so bad  These two were quite big.


They can travel quite far. If you put some dried cat food and a bowl of water down they will keep coming back to be fed then they can wake you up every night :roll2:

Its the worst year ever and we are getting up to 7 calls a day about them. Sadly a lot of people see them out in the day and watch them for 48 hours before ringing for help which makes them very hard to save  You are near to Sue from Rochdale hedgehog hospital so if you find any poorly ones you can ring her and she will collect them


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Tom all I can say is:lol2: I fell asleep years ago, I was sat in the xray waiting area at the time. My daughter nudged me to wake me up and I snorted, stood up and started talking rubbish. The waititng room were hysterical unlike my daughter who was highly embarassed:lol2:


 diana always does this if you wake her from a dream, usually things like i don't want the phone, or wheres my cheese butty gone


----------



## Amalthea

I'll put food out for them, then..... I really didn't realise.  Poor hedgepigs! I definitely wouldn't be watching one out in the day, though. Obviously something's not right if they're up! I checked where I moved my two this morning and they're both gone, so I am assuming they were just having a bit of a dispute over a tasty worm!


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Im just back from food shopping again:bash:
> Jen you shoud be glad the hedgehigs woke you up as they are now an endangered species
> 
> Nix, no news yet its actually today or tomorrow that they are due, excited muchly:jump:
> 
> Tom all I can say is:lol2: I fell asleep years ago, I was sat in the xray waiting area at the time. My daughter nudged me to wake me up and I snorted, stood up and started talking rubbish. The waititng room were hysterical unlike my daughter who was highly embarassed:lol2:
> 
> Eileen, I cant believe you are on holiday but driving round finding a hot spot so you can connect to here:roll2:
> Are you having a good time? Your nails sound cool:2thumb:


Shell excellent news on the kitty I wait with baited breath for news. 

I didn't realise hedgies were endangered now. We have one that comes to our house door step most nights (there is grass out front and the green is next to us). He was the same colour as our door mat, quite big and gave my OH a shock. He went out for a smoke and saw the door mat move in the dark. Thought someone had put something in his tobacco until it resolved itself into a hedgehog shape. Big hedgie - about 8". A few ticks but otherwise in good health. It is the one I saw last year - distinctive scar above his eye. 



Amalthea said:


> We've not seen as many hedgepigs this year as normal, that's for sure...  I'm glad we've still got them around here.


I'll have to put food out for them too. We get birds in the garden a lot so they get live mealies chucked out in the grass every couple of weeks. We have had a lot more robins this year  YAY



Amalthea said:


> We haven't been, because we don't normally get any by us.... They're usually over in the nature trails. If it's needed, though, we can start putting food down. I didn't realise it was so bad  These two were quite big.


Same



feorag said:


> Yes, I'm quite pleased with how they've turned out. The base coat is an Orly French Manicure and it's a very pale yellowish gold shade, really just about clear but it has little tiny glittery bits in it - not actually glitter, finer than that and it looks very pretty. I love UV - not that I go to night clubs, but if I did I'd wear it all the time. :lol2:
> 
> I don't think people realise just how noisy little spiky critters are.
> 
> Shell PMSL at you in the hospital talking rubbish!


Love UV too. I don't club much either. Sounds gorgeous though  

Agreed - Shell, good one


----------



## punky_jen

I didn't know hedgehiggies were endangered either  

I always make a massive nest of tree branches and garden stuff under our trampoline in the winter, for little animals. Dunno if any use it though.


----------



## Shell195

Not a good day  Minty one of my 2 old rex ratty men had started to eat very little, today he looked crap and had lost weight overnight, his brother had a large squishy tummy which didnt feel right. I took them to the vets and he could feel tumours in both of them so thinking of Eileens two boys I had them both pts together 

RIP Minty and Indy it wont be the same without your ratty faces waiting for kisses


I now only have one old nekkid man who is nearly blind and sleeps most of the time so Im not going to get any more. Its very sad for Benji as hes been on his own since his brother was pts but I dont think it will be long until its his time too


----------



## Esarosa

Shell so sorry to hear about the ratties


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Shell so sorry to hear about the ratties


 
Ive just realised I put their brothers name, it should say RIP Minty and Shy, their brother Indy has already gone to ratty heaven


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so sorry, Shell  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/720110-ginormous-moth-tasty-mantis-treat.html


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/720110-ginormous-moth-tasty-mantis-treat.html


 
Pretty and scary at the same time:lol2: Poor moth, I do like them
How long before ooths hatch?

I could have brought Shy back home but he was in ill health too so I decided to give them both sleep


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww Shell, sorry to hear about the rats hun x

We went to Chester Zoo today, me & my client. As he is hugely interested in dinosaurs, it was good timing as they have a new exhibit with anamatronic dinosaurs. They were fantastic. So we had a good day at the zoo, & I got paid for it! hehe


----------



## Amalthea

I like looking at moths, too, but the ones that come inside usually get eaten by something *lol* Either the cats or Mama Bug. She always gets very active when I give her a moth... Seems to really enjoy the chase, so to speak.

The first ooth was laid three weeks ago yesterday, so there's at least another three weeks til I can start to expect anything. But I've heard of people keeping them for months and months and then one day they just hatch *lol*

I think I would have done the same in your situation... Let them go together.


----------



## ami_j

So sorry Shell  RIP lil ratties 

this is a video to show you what i have to put up with lol


----------



## tomwilson

RIP ratties


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> So sorry Shell  RIP lil ratties
> 
> this is a video to show you what i have to put up with lol
> [URL="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e192/ami_j_1985/th_MOV0028A.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
Okayyyyy so Dexter is a nutter:whistling2:
Dolly does this but she is so much smaller lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Okayyyyy so Dexter is a nutter:whistling2:
> Dolly does this but she is so much smaller lol


yeah im sure its cute on a dog that isnt nearer 15kg :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! Goofy puppy!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Haha!! Goofy puppy!


:lol2: isnt he just , the times the camera waved was when he crashed into me..he goes with his paws and it hurts 

shameless plug here but the voting for rfuk hall of fame is open , i would love to even come in the top three with my rainbow hair :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww Shell, sorry to hear about the rats hun x
> 
> We went to Chester Zoo today, me & my client. As he is hugely interested in dinosaurs, it was good timing as they have a new exhibit with anamatronic dinosaurs. They were fantastic. So we had a good day at the zoo, & I got paid for it! hehe



Somehow I missed this..... Sounds like a great job!! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

ami_j said:


> So sorry Shell  RIP lil ratties
> 
> this is a video to show you what i have to put up with lol
> [URL=http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e192/ami_j_1985/th_MOV0028A.jpg]image[/URL]


Yep, Ozzy does that, and the jrt when he remembers to get up :lol2:


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Pretty and scary at the same time:lol2: Poor moth, I do like them
> How long before ooths hatch?
> 
> I could have brought Shy back home but he was in ill health too so I decided to give them both sleep


 
So sorry to hear about your little ratty boys Shell. Hugs. It isn't much consolation knowing that you did what was best for them but you have saved them from suffering and they went together.


----------



## Shell195

Nix said:


> So sorry to hear about your little ratty boys Shell. Hugs. It isn't much consolation knowing that you did what was best for them but you have saved them from suffering and they went together.


 

Thanks, I have no doubts I could have kept Shy going a bit longer but he had a fluid filled abdomen full of small tumours and I just think he would have gone downhill once his beloved brother had left him. Eileen was in a similar situation and she regretted splitting her 2 boys as she lost her second one shortly after she had her first boy pts which is why I decided to let them go together 
Im presuming its genetic as I lost all 3 rex brothers due to tumuors!


----------



## Amalthea

It's a real shame how badly cancer affects our little ratlet furkids.


----------



## Shell195

Im off work today and am meant to be doing all kinds, Im not even dressed yet:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Me neither *lol* Am contemplating my first bath since I got my tattoo.... I miss my baths and it's healed now, so should be ok.


----------



## Nix

My my you are ladies of luxury today. Hope you are enjoying yourselves. Sadly I am at work  Wanting to get home to my man and my fur kids but stuck here until around 6:30pm - 7pm, 8pm etc tonight. *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Nix said:


> *My my you are ladies of luxury today*. Hope you are enjoying yourselves. Sadly I am at work  Wanting to get home to my man and my fur kids but stuck here until around 6:30pm - 7pm, 8pm etc tonight. *sigh*


 
I wish, Ive been cleaning the house and all the small furries cages:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning! It's nearly 11 and I'm the first one on??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Morning! It's nearly 11 and I'm the first one on??


 
Im about Jen just havent posted yet:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Tsk. Shame on you


----------



## cloggers

Morning, I was on earlier but my day started badly :devil:
Got back from the park 10 minutes ago, had to give a statement to the police as some out of control staffy has nearly killed 2 little westies :whip:
Then came home, and Ozzy has jumped up as I've gone to take her lead off, hit me square in the face..
There is blood everywhere and I'm now waiting for my mum to come home and see if my nose is broken, and its only 11am, gonna be a long day :roll:


----------



## punky_jen

Im here today, been naughty and had the day off work....am poorly...acchhooooooo lol


----------



## punky_jen

cloggers said:


> Morning, I was on earlier but my day started badly :devil:
> Got back from the park 10 minutes ago, had to give a statement to the police as some out of control staffy has nearly killed 2 little westies :whip:
> Then came home, and Ozzy has jumped up as I've gone to take her lead off, hit me square in the face..
> There is blood everywhere and I'm now waiting for my mum to come home and see if my nose is broken, and its only 11am, gonna be a long day :roll:


O dear. Maybe you should go to the docs to have it check out anyway?


----------



## cloggers

punky_jen said:


> O dear. Maybe you should go to the docs to have it check out anyway?


If it's still bleeding in 10 minutes, I'll walk to my Nannas, see what she says and then I'll probably go to the doctors. The bleeding I can deal with, the pain however :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Owie!!! That bites! Try and lay down for a bit, since you're bleeding.


----------



## Shell195

Ouch, I bet that hurts. Did you witness the dog attack?


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> Owie!!! That bites! Try and lay down for a bit, since you're bleeding.


I'm going to in a minute, need to feed demon dog first :devil:



Shell195 said:


> Ouch, I bet that hurts. Did you witness the dog attack?


I saw it go for the second westie, the first one was beng picked up by the owner, as her oh was trying to get the staffy off the second dog. It then turned round and growled at us, who were about 40 feet away, helping the owners, restraining other dogs etc. Ozzy was already riled watching it, hackles up and everything, then when this staff growled at us, she went ballistic snarling and all sorts, as did a Labrador. Very scary really, the staff owners were at the other end of the field, and showed no concern. :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Jesus.... And the victim out of that is the staffy. Stupid :censor: owner!!


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all - in Dumfries getting petrol and answering e-mails. :lol2:

So sorry to hear about your ratty boys, Shell, but I do think you did the right thing letting them both go together. I bitterly regret not doing it with Hamish and Angus and I still feel the guilt of leaving Angus alone and not being able to be there with him! :sad: 

Chloe, what an awful morning! :gasp: No wonder Ozzy was on 'high dough' after that incident. Hope your nose isn't broken - but nose bashes hurt like stink!! :gasp:

In the meantime we are having a great time up here. After a couple of days of hyperness and excitability, skye has finally settled into a routine and this morning was quite calm when i got up. He's loving the garden cos it's bigger than ours and all grassed so he can really rund around in it - our being on 2 levels makes it difficult to run silly.


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Afternoon all - in Dumfries getting petrol and answering e-mails. :lol2:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your ratty boys, Shell, but I do think you did the right thing letting them both go together. I bitterly regret not doing it with Hamish and Angus and I still feel the guilt of leaving Angus alone and not being able to be there with him! :sad:
> 
> Chloe, what an awful morning! :gasp: No wonder Ozzy was on 'high dough' after that incident. Hope your nose isn't broken - but nose bashes hurt like stink!! :gasp:
> 
> In the meantime we are having a great time up here. After a couple of days of hyperness and excitability, skye has finally settled into a routine and this morning was quite calm when i got up. He's loving the garden cos it's bigger than ours and all grassed so he can really rund around in it - our being on 2 levels makes it difficult to run silly.


Chloe, Eileen is right, they really do hurt like stink! Hope your nose isn't broken. Too late now but if you ever get a bleeding nose again. Sit down, head slightly forward and pinch just below the bridge of your nose for 10 mins. Then let the pressure off. Then 10 if it is still bleeding. After that carry on doing the 10 on and then pressure off and go to the hospital. With broken noses it is best to straighten them right away. The longer you leave it the harder it gets to do so! (Can you tell I am a first aider?)

What a bloody irresponsible owner of that staffie. Poor westies too and Ozzy. 

Eileen - glad Skye is enjoying himself. There had better be up to date holiday pictures when you get back. Hope the trip is going well. 

Jen - sorry to hear you are off sick.

Shell - how are you bearing up?

*Waves hellos to all*


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, Im glad you are all enjoying your holiday, hows the weather?
When the vet told me about Shy(2nd ratty man) I just thought of what you had been through with your 2 and decided that they should go together 
Nix *waves back* Im fine thanks but my small furry room seems very empty without the 2 boys 
Im now down to 3 duprasi, 1 old nekkid rat,3 chins and 3 shaws jirds. I have room to move the 2 hedgepigs in but Im not sure its a good idea as they need it to be warm and the chinnies like it to be cool.


----------



## feorag

There you go - Skye posing in the back garden and Elise, Lee & Darcey chilling in the garden.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> There you go - Skye posing in the back garden and Elise, Lee & Darcey chilling in the garden.
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Awww, Darcy has grown so much, look at her smiling at Skye:flrt:
Skye really is a handsome dog:flrt:


----------



## Nix

Eileen, skye is one seriously good looking dog. I :flrt: gsd's. My favourite dogs in the world!


----------



## feorag

So far the weather has been very good - no rain, slight wind, but warm - cloud, but not solid, so no complaints as yet! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Chloe, what an awful morning! :gasp: No wonder Ozzy was on 'high dough' after that incident. Hope your nose isn't broken - but nose bashes hurt like stink!! :gasp:
> 
> In the meantime we are having a great time up here. After a couple of days of hyperness and excitability, skye has finally settled into a routine and this morning was quite calm when i got up. He's loving the garden cos it's bigger than ours and all grassed so he can really rund around in it - our being on 2 levels makes it difficult to run silly.


Yeah I don't blame her, she really did get riled up and was barking all the way home. After she nutted me she ran round the garden for over half an hour :gasp: Calmed down now though thankfully. 

Glad you're having a brilliant time, and I'm glad Skye has settled 



Nix said:


> Chloe, Eileen is right, they really do hurt like stink! Hope your nose isn't broken. Too late now but if you ever get a bleeding nose again. Sit down, head slightly forward and pinch just below the bridge of your nose for 10 mins. Then let the pressure off. Then 10 if it is still bleeding. After that carry on doing the 10 on and then pressure off and go to the hospital. With broken noses it is best to straighten them right away. The longer you leave it the harder it gets to do so! (Can you tell I am a first aider?)
> 
> What a bloody irresponsible owner of that staffie. Poor westies too and Ozzy.


Thanks : victory: Never had a nose bleed before and wasn't too sure what to do, you certainly do sound like a first aider :lol2:
I don't know if it is broken, it hurts like hell and when I breathe through my nose it's like its whistling? Also feels groggy like I'm getting a cold, and all under my eyes are sore and I've now got darkish bags under them. bit of a bad description but does it sound broken?

It was an awful experience, dog attacks are common place round here but I've never seen one actually happen. I did a trial day for my work experience at the vets a few weeks back, 3 dogs were brought in over 4 hours due to dog attacks 



feorag said:


> There you go - Skye posing in the back garden and Elise, Lee & Darcey chilling in the garden.
> 
> image
> 
> image


n'aww :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Does sound like it could be broken.... The whistling is worrying. You'll prolly end up with two black eyes, too.

Eileen, Sky looks like he's having a good time!! And Darcey is soooooo big!!!!


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> Does sound like it could be broken.... The whistling is worrying. You'll prolly end up with two black eyes, too.
> 
> Eileen, Sky looks like he's having a good time!! And Darcey is soooooo big!!!!


Unfortunately Amalthea (are you a Jen?) is right. Most blows to the nose end up as two black eyes as well as the nose injury. The whistling will be swelling and/or dried blood in your nose (ew I know). From your description it is either badly bruised or broken. Definitely get this checked out hun.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! I'm a Jen


----------



## Nix

I am a... useless, I forget who is who. At least my forum name is one I answer to. Nic or Nix  Got to keep it simple for my extreme blondeness! I am a Nicola really but that is  :rant2:


----------



## Amalthea

I am terrible at remember names, so no worries


----------



## cloggers

Saw the nurse before, she reckons its very badly bruised as she can't hear it crunch (she'd have heard the crunch in her shin when I kicked her if she prodded it again :devil and it's only swelled slightly. 
If its worse tomorrow I have to go and see the doctor. I take a ridiculous amount of pain killers a day for various things yet I can still feel it, to add insult to injury my mum high fived the dog when she came in :gasp: however Oz has helped by licking it better, though every lick was painful..


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I'm going to in a minute, need to feed demon dog first :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it go for the second westie, the first one was beng picked up by the owner, as her oh was trying to get the staffy off the second dog. It then turned round and growled at us, who were about 40 feet away, helping the owners, restraining other dogs etc. Ozzy was already riled watching it, hackles up and everything, then when this staff growled at us, she went ballistic snarling and all sorts, as did a Labrador. Very scary really, the staff owners were at the other end of the field, and showed no concern. :devil:


And people wonder why Staffys & their owners have such a bad reputation! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> I am a... useless, I forget who is who. At least my forum name is one I answer to. Nic or Nix  Got to keep it simple for my extreme blondeness! I am a Nicola really but that is  :rant2:


This lass is lovely! :flrt:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> And people wonder why Staffys & their owners have such a bad reputation! :bash:


Sad really isn't it, people cross the road to avoid me and Oz since she's getting so big, and it annoys me so much, yet I subconsciously go to cross the road the minute I see a staffy. Now I've got to know a few I'm fine but the thought still crosses my mind, its usually not worth the risk around here


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Sad really isn't it, people cross the road to avoid me and Oz since she's getting so big, and it annoys me so much, yet I subconsciously go to cross the road the minute I see a staffy. Now I've got to know a few I'm fine but the thought still crosses my mind, its usually not worth the risk around here


Im sick of seeing Staffys around here with some swaggering hoodie on the other end of the lead. And when we are walking the dogs (2 Chihahuas & a Boston Terrier) its a nightmare as you are constantly on the lookout for these dogs.


----------



## Shell195

I have to admit Im not a great lover of staffs as they are a bit OTT for me even though we have a cross. We had one round here that a girl walked off lead and the neighbours JRT x was in the front garden and put her nose through the fence and the staffy grabbed it:bash: Poor Molly ended up needing stitches in her face, thankfully when the dogs owner ran off someone followed her so had an address to give to the dog warden.
I dont tar all staffs with the same brush but not many are good with strange dogs 

When I walk my rottie people ask to stroke him and ask me if hes a mastiff(because of his tail) they recoil in horror when I say hes a rottie, grrrrr


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I have to admit Im not a great lover of staffs as they are a bit OTT for me even though we have a cross. We had one round here that a girl walked off lead and the neighbours JRT x was in the front garden and put her nose through the fence and the staffy grabbed it:bash: Poor Molly ended up needing stitches in her face, thankfully when the dogs owner ran off someone followed her so had an address to give to the dog warden.
> I dont tar all staffs with the same brush but not many are good with strange dogs
> 
> When I walk my rottie people ask to stroke him and ask me if hes a mastiff(because of his tail) they recoil in horror when I say hes a rottie, grrrrr


I have known a couple of Staffys that were ok with other dogs, but I do not trust any strange Staffys that I see out. It saddens me to say it, but I think its getting to a point where something quite drastic needs to be done about the Staffy situation.


----------



## Nix

Zoo-Man said:


> This lass is lovely! :flrt:


Awww thanks Col :flrt:



cloggers said:


> Sad really isn't it, people cross the road to avoid me and Oz since she's getting so big, and it annoys me so much, yet I subconsciously go to cross the road the minute I see a staffy. Now I've got to know a few I'm fine but the thought still crosses my mind, its usually not worth the risk around here


Generally I only cross the road if the dog appears out of control or the owner looks "dodgy"



Zoo-Man said:


> Im sick of seeing Staffys around here with some swaggering hoodie on the other end of the lead. And when we are walking the dogs (2 Chihahuas & a Boston Terrier) its a nightmare as you are constantly on the lookout for these dogs.


Fortunately we don't get many here. 



Shell195 said:


> I have to admit Im not a great lover of staffs as they are a bit OTT for me even though we have a cross. We had one round here that a girl walked off lead and the neighbours JRT x was in the front garden and put her nose through the fence and the staffy grabbed it:bash: Poor Molly ended up needing stitches in her face, thankfully when the dogs owner ran off someone followed her so had an address to give to the dog warden.
> I dont tar all staffs with the same brush but not many are good with strange dogs
> 
> When I walk my rottie people ask to stroke him and ask me if hes a mastiff(because of his tail) they recoil in horror when I say hes a rottie, grrrrr


I've met a good load of staffy's around here with nice owners and they are all well behaved but then I am not walking a dog (land lady says I can't have one plus I work too much). I adore rotties and have never met a mean one. If someone said I could stroke their rottie I'd be in heaven. Next door to my OH they have an old girl rottie who puts her feet up on the fence (waist height) so that I will give her a fuss (I know the guy next door and have met his dog with his permission before many a time). She always tries to give me a bath! 



Zoo-Man said:


> I have known a couple of Staffys that were ok with other dogs, but I do not trust any strange Staffys that I see out. It saddens me to say it, but I think its getting to a point where something quite drastic needs to be done about the Staffy situation.


You are right about the staffy situation, far too many in the RSPCA etc.


----------



## ami_j

the tards that overbreed and handle the irresponsibly need sorting. i know of staffys that are great wth other dogs infact a friends staff was attacked by a cocker. the problem is on the other end of the lead


----------



## Amalthea

‪Funny Cats‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> ‪Funny Cats‬‏ - YouTube


:roll2: Some were hilarious, others I flinched for :gasp:

Right guys, cat heads on for a sec if you will.

My mums friend has recently acquired a kitten, her OH visits peoples houses for police work and has entered a house with four recently drowned kittens (sick B*****D :devil, her OH finished his task and left with a soaking wet kitten that is fortunately still alive, we were offered it but with Ozzy (6 month GSD if anyone doesn't know)my mum politely declined, anyway looks like they're going to be keeping it but they're going on holiday Monday night. There other animals are catered for yet they can't leave their elderly parents to look after the kitten.

So, since I'm in all day I have politely offered to kitten-sit if they can't find anywhere else. Two issues, its highly unlikely that the kitten has had any jabs, is there a chance it could pass anything (bar fleas) to Ozzy who has had all jabs? I know cat to dog, but any chance at all?
Second issue, Ozzy. I'm wondering how I'd introduce her to the kitten? and vice versa. The kitten will be in a carry cage whilst I'm not in, but I'm here most of the day so it shouldn't be a problem. But when I am here, I don't really want to keep them separated unless absolutely necessary. Is there a sure fire way of doing it or does it depend on the individual dog/cat? Ozzy isn't a lover of cats, but she's only ever met neighbourhood ones in HER garden, so if I bring the kitten in she may accept it?

No doubt my mum will fall in love with it and we'll end up keeping the piggin' thing :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ah knackered back from the park. Dex is flat out so desired effect achieved  
i dont think so cloggers fleas might bite Ozzy though


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> :roll2: Some were hilarious, others I flinched for :gasp:
> 
> Right guys, cat heads on for a sec if you will.
> 
> My mums friend has recently acquired a kitten, her OH visits peoples houses for police work and has entered a house with four recently drowned kittens (sick B*****D :devil, her OH finished his task and left with a soaking wet kitten that is fortunately still alive, we were offered it but with Ozzy (6 month GSD if anyone doesn't know)my mum politely declined, anyway looks like they're going to be keeping it but they're going on holiday Monday night. There other animals are catered for yet they can't leave their elderly parents to look after the kitten.
> 
> So, since I'm in all day I have politely offered to kitten-sit if they can't find anywhere else. Two issues, its highly unlikely that the kitten has had any jabs, is there a chance it could pass anything (bar fleas) to Ozzy who has had all jabs? I know cat to dog, but any chance at all?
> Second issue, Ozzy. I'm wondering how I'd introduce her to the kitten? and vice versa. The kitten will be in a carry cage whilst I'm not in, but I'm here most of the day so it shouldn't be a problem. But when I am here, I don't really want to keep them separated unless absolutely necessary. Is there a sure fire way of doing it or does it depend on the individual dog/cat? Ozzy isn't a lover of cats, but she's only ever met neighbourhood ones in HER garden, so if I bring the kitten in she may accept it?
> 
> No doubt my mum will fall in love with it and we'll end up keeping the piggin' thing :whistling2:


There would be a slight risk of cross-contamination, for example African Lions are catching canine distemper from the Masai tribesmen's dogs. However if Ozzy is up to date with his/her innoculations then he/she should be fine, just use common sense : victory:


----------



## cloggers

ami_j said:


> ah knackered back from the park. Dex is flat out so desired effect achieved
> i dont think so cloggers fleas might bite Ozzy though


I'm not sure if it definitely has fleas, but the fact that he was trying to drown them makes me think he didn't take the time to flea treat them :whip:



Zoo-Man said:


> There would be a slight risk of cross-contamination, for example African Lions are catching canine distemper from the Masai tribesmen's dogs. However if Ozzy is up to date with his/her innoculations then he/she should be fine, just use common sense : victory:


Yeah, she's up to date with everything : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for the nominations, guys!!


----------



## ami_j

ahhh im on the comp so i can tell you guys the full story about my day :lol2:
cleaned the rats out , then decided to take Dexter for a run at the park. It involved a load of buses( would be cheaper to learn to drive tbh) , on the second bus the driver wouldnt let us on cos there was already a dog on the bus, was really arsy and was like " well if they fight..." there was plenty of seats we could of sat to be no where away from the dog :bash:

so we had to wait for another bus, then yet another bus to the park. it was empty when we got there though so he got chance to have a good run. then some pugs came along...he has met them before and they fascinate him :lol2: he played with some other dogs too but he was too boisterous fo most of them , he scared this poor labradoodle pup , he just wanted to play though. he had a run with a crossbreed and a boxer , then had a good run after his toy...then we came home and hes been flat out 98% of the time since :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> :roll2: Some were hilarious, others I flinched for :gasp:
> 
> Right guys, cat heads on for a sec if you will.
> 
> My mums friend has recently acquired a kitten, her OH visits peoples houses for police work and has entered a house with four recently drowned kittens (sick B*****D :devil, her OH finished his task and left with a soaking wet kitten that is fortunately still alive, we were offered it but with Ozzy (6 month GSD if anyone doesn't know)my mum politely declined, anyway looks like they're going to be keeping it but they're going on holiday Monday night. There other animals are catered for yet they can't leave their elderly parents to look after the kitten.
> 
> So, since I'm in all day I have politely offered to kitten-sit if they can't find anywhere else. Two issues, its highly unlikely that the kitten has had any jabs, is there a chance it could pass anything (bar fleas) to Ozzy who has had all jabs? I know cat to dog, but any chance at all?
> Second issue, Ozzy. I'm wondering how I'd introduce her to the kitten? and vice versa. The kitten will be in a carry cage whilst I'm not in, but I'm here most of the day so it shouldn't be a problem. But when I am here, I don't really want to keep them separated unless absolutely necessary. Is there a sure fire way of doing it or does it depend on the individual dog/cat? Ozzy isn't a lover of cats, but she's only ever met neighbourhood ones in HER garden, so if I bring the kitten in she may accept it?
> 
> No doubt my mum will fall in love with it and we'll end up keeping the piggin' thing :whistling2:


 
Poor little kitty  Ive never known any usual viruses to pass the species barrier in the pet world.
If youve got a dog crate then set it up in the room you use most and put the kitten in that until Ozzy gets used to it.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx for the nominations, guys!!


What have I missed:gasp:



ami_j said:


> ahhh im on the comp so i can tell you guys the full story about my day :lol2:
> cleaned the rats out , then decided to take Dexter for a run at the park. It involved a load of buses( would be cheaper to learn to drive tbh) , on the second bus the driver wouldnt let us on cos there was already a dog on the bus, was really arsy and was like " well if they fight..." there was plenty of seats we could of sat to be no where away from the dog :bash:
> 
> so we had to wait for another bus, then yet another bus to the park. it was empty when we got there though so he got chance to have a good run. then some pugs came along...he has met them before and they fascinate him :lol2: he played with some other dogs too but he was too boisterous fo most of them , he scared this poor labradoodle pup , he just wanted to play though. he had a run with a crossbreed and a boxer , then had a good run after his toy...then we came home and hes been flat out 98% of the time since :lol2:


 
Awww he sounds a sweetie:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I have reason to believe that a certain nekkid babycat is on his way into the world:jump:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Poor little kitty
> If youve got a dog crate then set it up in the room you use most and put the kitten in that until Ozzy gets used to it.


They're bringing a crate with them, so hopefully it'll work out, thanks : victory:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> They're bringing a crate with them, so hopefully it'll work out, thanks : victory:


 
The main thing you will have to watch is Ozzy getting over excited and pawing the kitten. Most bitches get quite maternal when they see a baby anything.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> What have I missed:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww he sounds a sweetie:flrt:


haha he really is , he just wants to play with everyone :flrt:


Shell195 said:


> I have reason to believe that a certain nekkid babycat is on his way into the world:jump:


huzzah!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Thanx for the nominations, guys!!


Your welcome hun! Only thing I don't like about the whole Hall Of Fame thing is that Off Topic is pretty cliquey :whip:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Your welcome hun! Only thing I don't like about the whole Hall Of Fame thing is that Off Topic is pretty cliquey :whip:


yup same people win every year lol


----------



## cloggers

Whats all this speak of nominations? Have I missed something important :blush:



Shell195 said:


> The main thing you will have to watch is Ozzy getting over excited and pawing the kitten. Most bitches get quite maternal when they see a baby anything.


She's maternal over everything, even my 10yo brother :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yup same people win every year lol


Yep, its like a big ego stroke/ass kiss :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, its like a big ego stroke/ass kiss :lol2:


yup :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Off topic isnt a nice place to go:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Morning all. 

Best of luck with the kitten. They're a delight.

Phoenix went for second vaccination yesterday she wasn't a happy kitty at all. Health check went will she's almost trebled her weight since we got her seven weeks ago. She has a fatty lump behind her fore shoulder. Sometimes can feel it clearly like at the vets when she was struggling but don't notice it the rest if the time. Vet said it feels like a fatty lump but I've never had an animal where it's vanished or become substantially less noticeable. when they've had one. Very strange.

Got max's necropsy result which is quicker than I expected, vet explained it as an aneurism, this is probab ly going to sound silly but I never even thought of reptiles having one of those. For what it's worth she said it must have been quick, I hope painless.


----------



## cloggers

Morning 

At least she reckons Max went quick, hopefully thats some small consolation : victory:

Shell! Any news on the nekkid fella?

Looks like its gonna be a long day for me, I was suppose to be going out, instead I'm washing holiday clothes, looking after two ill boys and a sick dog :devil:

Anyway, mums gone to work to tell her friend I'll look after Kitty-cat for the week, so I should know tonight if it's definitely coming here :flrt:

EDIT: Yay!! Kitty-cat, or Wallace to give him his proper name, arrives on Monday night! He's litter trained, which is one hell of a bonus, but is seriously tiny apparently


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Best of luck with the kitten. They're a delight.
> 
> Phoenix went for second vaccination yesterday she wasn't a happy kitty at all. Health check went will she's almost trebled her weight since we got her seven weeks ago. She has a fatty lump behind her fore shoulder. Sometimes can feel it clearly like at the vets when she was struggling but don't notice it the rest if the time. Vet said it feels like a fatty lump but I've never had an animal where it's vanished or become substantially less noticeable. when they've had one. Very strange.
> 
> Got max's necropsy result which is quicker than I expected, vet explained it as an aneurism, this is probab ly going to sound silly but I never even thought of reptiles having one of those. For what it's worth she said it must have been quick, I hope painless.


 
Are the vets sure that the lump on Pheonix isnt a vaccination reaction from her first jab?
Im sure Max didnt know anything about it, poor boy


----------



## Nix

Sorry to hear about Max, not much consolation to know it was quick but at least he wasn't long suffering.

Shell - yay about your new nekkid baby. I am sure you will be putting up pics as soon as the kits are big enough to be disturbed and the breeder sends them over (or else :devil.

Hope everyone else is going well.


----------



## Shell195

Not sure on the sexes yet but 2 black nekkid babies have been born:flrt:Im not sure if mummy cat has finished yet.

My friends GSD has also given birth in the early hours of the morning, shes up to 8 puppies and still going.


----------



## Nix

8 pups and still going wow that is some good work. I adore GSD's. Grew up with two. One was part wolf and one was a pedigree  Both stunning dogs. 

Yay fingers crossed for two black nekkid boys so you can choose between them (if you can do that - we know what you are like  )


----------



## cloggers

Nekkid Babies!!

8 pups and still going :gasp:
I can't look at GSD pups, I turn into a gibbering mess :blush:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> My friends GSD has also given birth in the early hours of the morning, shes up to 8 puppies and still going.



oh I've just thought, is it Avinja's Roxi thats due on the 17th? I know you're friends with her thats all : victory:
Been keeping my eye on them, going to be some stunning pups from that pairing :flrt:


----------



## Nix

Sigh. I want one!


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> oh I've just thought, is it Avinja's Roxi thats due on the 17th? I know you're friends with her thats all : victory:
> Been keeping my eye on them, going to be some stunning pups from that pairing :flrt:


 
Yep its Roxi, this is her last litter, she will then be spayed and kept as a house pet who will then become a PAT dog as she has an excellent tempermant:flrt:

The owner of the stud dog is also the owner of Arden Grange dog food as she is my friends friend from way back


----------



## Shell195

* Puppy update

Roxi ended up having only 8 puppies, 2 dogs 6 bitches, there are going to be a lot of disappointed people as her waiting list is bigger than the amount of puppies born and most wanted males!


----------



## Shell195

* Kitten update

7 kittens born and quite a few are all black:flrt: Looks like I get my Mowgli after all:no1:


----------



## cloggers

It's nice that she'll be kept as a pet, I've seen a lot of breeders just use them and sell them on, not caring where they go. It's good that there are still decent breeders about. I'd have to keep her, she's a beautiful girl.  The stud dog is what caught my eye, stunning lad.
There may be many disappointed people, but they'll be eight chuffed to bits, I know I would be :flrt:

Ahhh good news about the kittens, what are you after a black male?


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> It's nice that she'll be kept as a pet, I've seen a lot of breeders just use them and sell them on, not caring where they go. It's good that there are still decent breeders about. I'd have to keep her, she's a beautiful girl.  The stud dog is what caught my eye, stunning lad.
> There may be many disappointed people, but they'll be eight chuffed to bits, I know I would be :flrt:
> 
> Ahhh good news about the kittens, what are you after a black male?


My friend keeps all her retired breeding dogs that is why she has 11:lol2:
Yeah Im after a black boy, he needs to be called Mowgli (my oh said thats racist but its not meant to be, I just like the cute kid out of Junglebook:flrt


----------



## Nix

Awww dogs or bitches, I love all GSD's. 

Yay news about the kittens. Can't wait to see the pics (puppies too).

Someone got a link to the picture of the stud for the GSD's?


----------



## Shell195

Nix said:


> Awww dogs or bitches, I love all GSD's.
> 
> Yay news about the kittens. Can't wait to see the pics (puppies too).
> 
> Someone got a link to the picture of the stud for the GSD's?


 
Avinja's German Shepherds and click on Roxi puppies on the right and it shows you the stud boy:2thumb:
Dont let the photo fool you, the sloping back is because he is in a show stack


----------



## cloggers

Nix said:


> Awww dogs or bitches, I love all GSD's.
> 
> Yay news about the kittens. Can't wait to see the pics (puppies too).
> 
> Someone got a link to the picture of the stud for the GSD's?



Avinja's German Shepherds

There he is, the second pic :flrt:

EDIT: oooo you beat me :whip:


----------



## Nix

That is one seriously stunning boy *melt*. He needs to come to live with me. I am a Nic and he is Nick. Perfect  Mind you if Martyn yelled he would end up with us both all the time!


----------



## cloggers

He's gorgeous isn't he, can you imagine the little bundles of fluff they've just had :flrt:


----------



## Nix

I really don't want to because my soon to be new landlady has said no dogs. It was a struggle to get her to agree to our one cat. If she had said no we would have pulled out of the house negotiations as Keiko is my girl. I've had her since she was 6.5 weeks and that was 6 years ago! Add in that my old landlords loved her so much and she is so well behaved that they wrote keiko her own references!


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Are the vets sure that the lump on Pheonix isnt a vaccination reaction from her first jab?
> Im sure Max didnt know anything about it, poor boy




Not read last page yet but will reply to this before I forget. She did say at the first vaccination a reaction was possible and showed me the area to expect it..obviously around the vaccination site but this is sort of...I don't know how to explain it...behind the leg not in the arm pit, above there but not at her shoulder. So if it is a reaction is it not a bit out of the way? That vet always tries to get me out quickly though so she could have just been humoring me, hope not :?


[edit] Shell your friends dogs are lovely they always make me drool :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Your welcome hun! Only thing I don't like about the whole Hall Of Fame thing is that Off Topic is pretty cliquey :whip:


You coulda added me into rear of the year :lol2: (playing, btw.. in case the tone doesn't show through)



cloggers said:


> Whats all this speak of nominations? Have I missed something important :blush:


It's the RFUK hall of fame

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/719878-rfuk-hall-fame-2011-nominations.html



Shell195 said:


> * Puppy update
> 
> Roxi ended up having only 8 puppies, 2 dogs 6 bitches, there are going to be a lot of disappointed people as her waiting list is bigger than the amount of puppies born and most wanted males!


Still a lovely litter!!!



Shell195 said:


> * Kitten update
> 
> 7 kittens born and quite a few are all black:flrt: Looks like I get my Mowgli after all:no1:


Oooh!!! Exciting!!! Pics AS SOON AS YOU GET THEM! :whistling2:

We went to see Harry Potter last night with friends :2thumb: Was very good, but a bit anti-climactic, I think... No spoilers from me, though


----------



## cloggers

oh the hall of fame, I thought it might be that but I couldn't find the thread :blush:

Just got an update.
Wallace, the kitty-cat that's coming to stay on sunday/monday, is estimated at just over a month old  The owners have managed to get him eating bits of mushed up bits of tuna but he's mostly on some kitten milk that they've been recommended by an experience cat owner (and his current owner has weaned kittens before so he is in good hands) He's so weak, that they've also warned me he could die whilst in my care, I don't even want to imagine how tiny the poor little guy is.

They've told us he doesn't have fleas, but is currently being wormed, so I've checked Oz is up to date with everything, just in case. No doubt I'll bombard you with a few pics of the little fella in the next few days : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> You coulda added me into rear of the year :lol2: (playing, btw.. in case the tone doesn't show through)
> 
> 
> 
> It's the RFUK hall of fame
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/719878-rfuk-hall-fame-2011-nominations.html
> 
> 
> 
> Still a lovely litter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh!!! Exciting!!! Pics AS SOON AS YOU GET THEM! :whistling2:
> 
> We went to see Harry Potter last night with friends :2thumb: Was very good, but a bit anti-climactic, I think... No spoilers from me, though


 we went to see it too, we went to see part one at 8.30 and part two at midnight. i cried a fair amount at both films


----------



## Shell195

Daniel has just gone to see Harry Potter.

Im just back from the sanctuary and got to have a cuddle of my friends new puppies:flrt::flrt:
Ive already seen a photo of the nekkid kitty litter but as I havent asked permission Im not putting it on the forum:flrt::flrt:

Chloe have they tried syringe feeding the kitten with Hills a/d diet or Royal canin recovery diet. It mixes well with kitten milk and gives them a real boost.


----------



## Amalthea

tomwilson said:


> we went to see it too, we went to see part one at 8.30 and part two at midnight. i cried a fair amount at both films


Me too :blush: *sniffle* Saw the first part at 8:15, then number 2  DOBBY!!!! *SOBS*



Shell195 said:


> Daniel has just gone to see Harry Potter.
> 
> Im just back from the sanctuary and got to have a cuddle of my friends new puppies:flrt::flrt:
> *Ive already seen a photo of the nekkid kitty litter but as I havent asked permission Im not putting it on the forum:flrt::flrt:*
> 
> Chloe have they tried syringe feeding the kitten with Hills a/d diet or Royal canin recovery diet. It mixes well with kitten milk and gives them a real boost.


Now THAT is cruel and unusual, Mrs!! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Me too :blush: *sniffle* Saw the first part at 8:15, then number 2  DOBBY!!!! *SOBS*
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is cruel and unusual, Mrs!! :gasp:


I agree...no nekkid kittys 


I want to go see Harry Potter but Will wants to wait til the cinemas calm down a little. I think he's scared I'll embarass him and become a blubbering mess like I did when Dobby died :blush:


----------



## Shell195

I hope Dawn doesnt mind


Newborns:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Awwwww Shell they're amazing :flrt: Won't repeat what naughty Will said, he's not a fan of nekkid critters. When will you get to pick your boy out?


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Awwwww Shell they're amazing :flrt: Won't repeat what naughty Will said, he's not a fan of nekkid critters. When will you get to pick your boy out?


 
I dont know, Im presuming when they look more like little people.I can imagine what Will said:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

As far as I know he's sort of lapping at the kitten milk, yet is being syringed something else? And the mushed up tuna stuff. On sunday/Monday I'm basically getting all the stuff, kitty and strict instruction pack on how to care for said kitty. I've never had a kitten before, nevermind one that's been mistreated, it's going to be an experience, not sure I positive or negative yet 

The Nekkid babies are very cute :flrt:, what age are kittens normally weaned at? And then sent to new homes?
Were the puppies cute? :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

How cute are the little scrotums!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> As far as I know he's sort of lapping at the kitten milk, yet is being syringed something else? And the mushed up tuna stuff. On sunday/Monday I'm basically getting all the stuff, kitty and strict instruction pack on how to care for said kitty. I've never had a kitten before, nevermind one that's been mistreated, it's going to be an experience, not sure I positive or negative yet
> 
> The Nekkid babies are very cute :flrt:, what age are kittens normally weaned at? And then sent to new homes?
> Were the puppies cute? :flrt:


Anything you want to ask about rearing the kitten just ask, Ive handreared kittens for most of my life

Pedigree kittens dont go to new homes until they are at least 13 weeks old so Ive got a long wait:lol2: Kittens start to wean from about 4/5 weeks which is when they are able to start lapping but there is more to weaning than being able to eat. Mother cats teach the kittens all about life and give them the confidence and manners to live an independant life. No kitten should leave for a new home before 9 weeks of age preferably older.


----------



## Amalthea

Erm.... Shell... We MAY have an accident on the way. I just found Mojo in Rosie's side of the tank. :banghead:


----------



## Amalthea

Any ideas?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/721997-what.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> You coulda added me into rear of the year :lol2: (playing, btw.. in case the tone doesn't show through)


I havent followed any of the threads where people have posted "rear of the year" or whatever, I've just nominated people I know. Classic example of the cliquey-ness, as only 1 person has 'liked' my pic & only 1 person (you) has 'liked' my nomination post. Oh well, I'll leave them to it...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I hope Dawn doesnt mind
> 
> 
> Newborns:flrt:
> image


Awwww..... :mf_dribble:

Which one are you buying me Shell? <flutters eyelashes> :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> I havent followed any of the threads where people have posted "rear of the year" or whatever, I've just nominated people I know. Classic example of the cliquey-ness, as only 1 person has 'liked' my pic & only 1 person (you) has 'liked' my nomination post. Oh well, I'll leave them to it...


What pic?? In the rear of the year thingy-ma-jigger? I'm sure I did.... *ponders* I remember seeing it and having a giggle :2thumb: (in a completely awesome sorta way, of course) : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Erm Colin if I could afford to buy 2 I would be keeping them both:lol2:

Jennnnnn sound like baby hedgepigs to me:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> What pic?? In the rear of the year thingy-ma-jigger? I'm sure I did.... *ponders* I remember seeing it and having a giggle :2thumb: (in a completely awesome sorta way, of course) : victory:


I posted a pic in that thread just before I did my nominations.



Shell195 said:


> Erm Colin if I could afford to buy 2 I would be keeping them both:lol2:


Meanie! :devil:

My mum asked us earlier "Are you dogging this weekend?". She meant are we at a dog show this weekend. :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> I posted a pic in that thread just before I did my nominations.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanie! :devil:
> 
> My mum asked us earlier "Are you dogging this weekend?". She meant are we at a dog show this weekend. :lol2:


OMG Col :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Erm.... Shell... We MAY have an accident on the way. I just found Mojo in Rosie's side of the tank. :banghead:


 
Its highly unlikely she will get pregnant, I think if they havent bred by 6 months ish they never do



Zoo-Man said:


> I posted a pic in that thread just before I did my nominations.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanie! :devil:
> 
> My mum asked us earlier "Are you dogging this weekend?". She meant are we at a dog show this weekend. :lol2:


:roll2:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> My mum asked us earlier "Are you dogging this weekend?". She meant are we at a dog show this weekend. :lol2:


:roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Erm Colin if I could afford to buy 2 I would be keeping them both:lol2:
> 
> Jennnnnn sound like baby hedgepigs to me:flrt:


There was LOADS WEEing back and forth!! :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Its highly unlikely she will get pregnant, I think if they havent bred by 6 months ish they never do


*fingers crossed then*


----------



## Shell195

Come back Eileen all is forgiven, its like a ghost town without her :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

*crickets*

Just got back from a crap party.... Got spoken to like I was lower than dirt by a scummy chav, which is always nice. And now I am off to bed *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya anyone who's around. Boring day today, had some issues with in-laws, crap TV tonight so we ended up watching The Chronicles Of Narnia 1 & 2 on DVD. We are getting a new settee tomorrow, well not new, its my eldest brother's old one but it will look great with our new green themed living room as its green.


----------



## Amalthea

It's new to you, Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It's new to you, Col


Yup! Problem though - my brother-in-law was supposed to be bringing the settee to ours from my brother's on the back of his van, but his van needs it's clutch repairing, which is now being done tomorrow, so we will have to wait til tomorrow evening for our settee. Which means we are currently sat in garden chairs as we broke up & burnt our old knackered settee this morning! D'oh!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Whoops


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Whoops


Bloody typical eh? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yup! Problem though - my brother-in-law was supposed to be bringing the settee to ours from my brother's on the back of his van, but his van needs it's clutch repairing, which is now being done tomorrow, so we will have to wait til tomorrow evening for our settee. Which means we are currently sat in garden chairs as we broke up & burnt our old knackered settee this morning! D'oh!


 

Stick a garden parasol up and pretend you are sat in the garden:2thumb:

Im back from the sanctuary and soaked to the skin:bash:

Jen why *crickets* ?


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed.... Put a blanket on the floor and snuggle. Problem sorted


----------



## Amalthea

"Crickets" as in nobody's around


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> "Crickets" as in nobody's around


 

:lol2: Never heard that one before


----------



## Amalthea

Really?? *lol* An Americanism, maybe?


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...2968-dexter-charity-dog-show.html#post8600539

Shameless plug lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Stick a garden parasol up and pretend you are sat in the garden:2thumb:
> 
> Im back from the sanctuary and soaked to the skin:bash:
> 
> Jen why *crickets* ?





Amalthea said:


> Indeed.... Put a blanket on the floor and snuggle. Problem sorted


Even the dogs are peed off as they have no settee to get on to play-fight or have a snooze on.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Even the dogs are peed off as they have no settee to get on to play-fight or have a snooze on.


 
Sounds like you should have an early night:whistling2:


----------



## Nix

Just watching the end of Australia. Great film!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like you should have an early night:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Just watching the end of Australia. Great film!


I didn't fancy that film, but I do fancy Hugh Jackman!!! :mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Not just Hugh Jackman... Hugh Jackman actually being Australian!!!! *drools* I enjoyed the movie for more reasons than that though.


----------



## cloggers

Ughh, the dog has worked out how to turn the heating on, I'm roasting but don't have the energy to go and turn it off, horrible hound :devil:
Wallace arrives tonight , but I haven't heard anything all weekend so I hope he is ok


----------



## Shell195

:gasp: I think you have all secretly gone on holiday with Eileen and not told me:lol2:
Im sooooo glad Im not in work today as its torrential rain:bash:

Fingers crossed for little Wallace x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Come back Eileen all is forgiven, its like a ghost town without her :gasp:


:lol2: thank you Shell! :lol2:
Well I got connected driving through Dumfries on our way home on Saturday afternoon and managed to open all the pages of the thread that had appeared since I last connected and then read them all when I got home, but of course no signal to reply! :roll:

We were pretty hectic over the weekend cos Iain & Shirley arrived on the Thursday night, complete with tent! :lol2: Then Mollie had an appendix problem and had to go into hospital, so Iain & Shirley went down to Crewe on the Friday morning to see her and got home at midnight!

Of course the dreaded sibling rivalry reared its ugly head as it always does when iain & Elise get together (nothing changes) and Elise being tired from lack of sleep didn't help, so I found the weekend enjoyable on one hand and slightly fraught on the other! :roll:

Yesterday we went to a hill farm to watch a red kite feeding - there must have been 50 or more Red Kites in the sky - quite an experience


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely weather... Don't know what you're talking about *lol*


----------



## Nix

Zoo-Man said:


> I didn't fancy that film, but I do fancy Hugh Jackman!!! :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2:





Amalthea said:


> Not just Hugh Jackman... Hugh Jackman actually being Australian!!!! *drools* I enjoyed the movie for more reasons than that though.


I am with you Jen and Col. He is just gorgeous in Australia (we like him dirty! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble but that aside it was a good film. 

Shell - damned rain. Wish I was at home instead. Rain makes me feel very meh, I can feel the high pressure squishing my head. 

Cloggers - photos when Wallace arrives please! (or else :devil::devil:  )


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds lovely, Eileen!! (the kites, not the rivalry)


----------



## Nix

Damn, mass post a thon while I was typing. 

Eileen - welcome back, hope you had a good holiday. Must be appendix weekend. My cousin got admitted to hospital over the weekend and they found it was his appendix. He got his taken out yesterday.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: thank you Shell! :lol2:
> Well I got connected driving through Dumfries on our way home on Saturday afternoon and managed to open all the pages of the thread that had appeared since I last connected and then read them all when I got home, but of course no signal to reply! :roll:
> 
> We were pretty hectic over the weekend cos Iain & Shirley arrived on the Thursday night, complete with tent! :lol2: Then Mollie had an appendix problem and had to go into hospital, so Iain & Shirley went down to Crewe on the Friday morning to see her and got home at midnight!
> 
> Of course the dreaded sibling rivalry reared its ugly head as it always does when iain & Elise get together (nothing changes) and Elise being tired from lack of sleep didn't help, so I found the weekend enjoyable on one hand and slightly fraught on the other! :roll:
> 
> Yesterday we went to a hill farm to watch a red kite feeding - there must have been 50 or more Red Kites in the sky - quite an experience


 
Hello stranger:2thumb:
Flipping kids, the older they get the harder work they become:whip:
Did you get photos of the kites?
I hope Molly is ok


----------



## Shell195

:lol2:See the way when Eileen logs on everyone else appears too:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Weird magnetic pull *lol*


----------



## Nix

Thread telekinesis going on


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hello stranger:2thumb:
> Flipping kids, the older they get the harder work they become:whip:
> Did you get photos of the kites?
> I hope Molly is ok


Well certainly Elise does - Iain's more easy going but once she gets in a 'mood' and starts on him - he's back to his childhood and then the trouble starts! :roll:

Yes photos were very difficult cos of the fact it's just a compact camera with a inefficient zoom, but got video which I'll upload when I get home.



Amalthea said:


> Weird magnetic pull *lol*


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Nix

How old are they Eileen?

I have to say, I am in love with your GSD!


----------



## feorag

Iain is 39 and Elise is 36! :roll:

Skye is incredibly handsome I admit that! He's developed a passion for Darcey and whenever she is sat on the ground with her toys to play he goes and lies beside her - like he's on 'protection mode' :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He probably is on protection mode around Elise...


----------



## Nix

OMG! Lol and they act like kids.

Granted my younger sister and I wanted to kill each other a lot when we were young but she grew out of baiting me by the time she was 18...

Yep Skye is a dream boy. You are very lucky indeed. Our normal GSD rebel used to pick up my crawling sister by the back of her dungarees and carry her back across the room if she got too close to a door.


----------



## Shell195

Karla my GSD just loves to wash babies faces so when we are out and about I have to watch her all the time so I dont get hysterical mothers accusing my dog of eating their babies:blush:


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> OMG! Lol and they act like kids.


To be totally honest it's Elise who is the worst instigator and it's jealousy I think!

Sibling rivalry at its worst!!


----------



## cloggers

Adult children, fun :lol2:

Ozzy mothers my youngest brother, so protective of him
Still heard nothing of Wallace, my mums going to ring in an hour if we've heard nothing by then.


----------



## Nix

My step father and his sister are like this but their mother plays them off against each other so I am not surprised.


----------



## cloggers

Guess who's here 

Ozzy and Wallace certainly do not get on, she's barked for two hours straight, he's clawed her face 5, maybe 6 times?


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Guess who's here
> 
> Ozzy and Wallace certainly do not get on, she's barked for two hours straight, he's clawed her face 5, maybe 6 times?


 
Photos:whistling2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Photos:whistling2:


photos of Wallace? or world war three? :lol2:

Give us half an hour : victory:


----------



## cloggers

Ok, Ozzy has disappeared for din dins, so excuse the crappy photos, I'll get better ones tomorrow. Apparently he has doubled in size in the past week, and the vet has said there is no reason he shouldn't make it now 


















:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Ok, Ozzy has disappeared for din dins, so excuse the crappy photos, I'll get better ones tomorrow. Apparently he has doubled in size in the past week, and the vet has said there is no reason he shouldn't make it now
> 
> image
> image
> 
> :flrt:


 
Awww hes gorgeous:flrt: How old is he meant to be as he looks quite big but it could just be the angle of the photos


----------



## cloggers

He was suppose to be a month old, but I think he's more 6-8 weeks and he was just quite underfed. He eats loads but you can feel all his ribs, hips and spine. Very playful as well and very inquisitive. I'll get some better pictures with a size comparison tomorrow. His coat is in quite bad condition though, little matts and lumps in it, though they said he hasn't been grooming himself.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I think you have all secretly gone on holiday with Eileen and not told me:lol2:
> Im sooooo glad Im not in work today as its torrential rain:bash:
> 
> Fingers crossed for little Wallace x


I was walking round Bowland Wild Boar Park in that terrential rain!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: thank you Shell! :lol2:
> Well I got connected driving through Dumfries on our way home on Saturday afternoon and managed to open all the pages of the thread that had appeared since I last connected and then read them all when I got home, but of course no signal to reply! :roll:
> 
> We were pretty hectic over the weekend cos Iain & Shirley arrived on the Thursday night, complete with tent! :lol2: Then Mollie had an appendix problem and had to go into hospital, so Iain & Shirley went down to Crewe on the Friday morning to see her and got home at midnight!
> 
> Of course the dreaded sibling rivalry reared its ugly head as it always does when iain & Elise get together (nothing changes) and Elise being tired from lack of sleep didn't help, so I found the weekend enjoyable on one hand and slightly fraught on the other! :roll:
> 
> Yesterday we went to a hill farm to watch a red kite feeding - there must have been 50 or more Red Kites in the sky - quite an experience


Ooo, I'd love to see those Red Kite feeds! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

My dad had his op today to remove the lump from his bladder. It was cancerous. He has been given a very strong anti-biotic-type thing (my sister's words) to hopefully stop it spreading. He should hopefully be home tomorrow afternoon. He has to go back for a check in 3 weeks time, & then he'll have to have check-ups every 8 weeks. Im not sure what to think of it.


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> He was suppose to be a month old, but I think he's more 6-8 weeks and he was just quite underfed. He eats loads but you can feel all his ribs, hips and spine. Very playful as well and very inquisitive. I'll get some better pictures with a size comparison tomorrow. His coat is in quite bad condition though, little matts and lumps in it, though they said he hasn't been grooming himself.


 
I agree. Poor little man 




Zoo-Man said:


> I was walking round Bowland Wild Boar Park in that terrential rain!


I dont think I would have liked that:gasp: I never knew there was was a wild boar park!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I dont think I would have liked that:gasp: I never knew there was was a wild boar park!


Yes, its in Chipping. They have wild boar (obviously), meerkats, capybara, deer, llamas, skunks, owls, wallabies, farm animals & waterfowl. Only £5 to get in for adults. Its an ok place, not the best.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> My dad had his op today to remove the lump from his bladder. It was cancerous. He has been given a very strong anti-biotic-type thing (my sister's words) to hopefully stop it spreading. He should hopefully be home tomorrow afternoon. He has to go back for a check in 3 weeks time, & then he'll have to have check-ups every 8 weeks. Im not sure what to think of it.


aww col *hug* its out now though fingers crossed he stays well


----------



## Amalthea

I am so sorry to hear that, Col  Hopefully it was caught in time!!

Very cute kitten, as well!!


----------



## Shell195

Sorry about your Dad Col, hopefully they have caught it in time
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys, I really hope it has been caught in time.


----------



## cloggers

Sorry about your dad Colin, hopefully it'll all be sorted.

The wild boar parks a nice place, some of the walks are really good, but lambs scare me so I don't go often :blush:

Wallace is certainly a demanding little fella. He's had me up since six, with his meowing finally worked out what he wanted he's currently demolishing breakfast. Got some new pics as well so I'll sort them out in a bit.


----------



## Nix

Cloggers - wallace is a little cutie!

Col - so sorry to hear your dad's news. Hopefully they got it nice and early. There is a lot they can do for first cancers now (that was my field of expertise before taking this job) and it sounds like they are on the ball with the treatment. Big hugs to you and yours. You know where I am if you want to chat xxx


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Sorry about your dad Colin, hopefully it'll all be sorted.
> 
> The wild boar parks a nice place, some of the walks are really good, but lambs scare me so I don't go often :blush:
> 
> Wallace is certainly a demanding little fella. He's had me up since six, with his meowing finally worked out what he wanted he's currently demolishing breakfast. Got some new pics as well so I'll sort them out in a bit.


 
Bless him, is Ozzy any better today or is she still barking?

My ex husband was terrified of sheep:lol2:


----------



## Nix

Lambs are cute but I could see why people wouldn't like fully grown sheep. They are such bullies!

How are the nekkid kitties shell?


----------



## Amalthea

I love lambs.... I get all excited when I see them in spring, cuz it's kinda the first hint that summer is on the way


----------



## Shell195

The kitties are fine and Im getting an updated photo soon as they have started to open their eyes:flrt:
Our sanctuary sheep are very sweet but very rude and barge you for food


----------



## Nix

Shell - wow kitties opening their eyes already?!


----------



## cloggers

I'm terrified of lambs and sheep, I don't know what it is, but I'm a mess near them :blush:

Ozzy is fine, Wallace is the instigator, every time she goes near him, he screeches and swipes at her, but they can sit in the same room without incessant barking which is a start. I'm off to the pet shop in a bit to get some dust-free cat litter, but I'll take Oz so Wallace can wander the front room.


----------



## Shell195

Nix said:


> Shell - wow kitties opening their eyes already?!


Yep, they are very advanced. Siamese can open their eyes anytime from 1/2 days old, when I bred Siamese it was very strange seeing these tiny helpless kittens with their eyes wide open:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> I'm terrified of lambs and sheep, I don't know what it is, but I'm a mess near them :blush:
> 
> Ozzy is fine, Wallace is the instigator, every time she goes near him, he screeches and swipes at her, but they can sit in the same room without incessant barking which is a start. I'm off to the pet shop in a bit to get some dust-free cat litter, but I'll take Oz so Wallace can wander the front room.


My daughters boyfriend has a similar phobia of ducks:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, have you heard of Smithills Open Farm in Bolton?


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Yep, they are very advanced. Siamese can open their eyes anytime from 1/2 days old, when I bred Siamese it was very strange seeing these tiny helpless kittens with their eyes wide open:lol2:


 
Didn't know that. Our kits opened their eyes around a week old.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Shell, have you heard of Smithills Open Farm in Bolton?


No, why?



Nix said:


> Didn't know that. Our kits opened their eyes around a week old.


 
Most kittens open their eyes at 7-10 days, I think the orientals open them early so they dont miss anything:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cuz a girl came in to work who worked for them... I asked her how she got the job and she said she just volunteered a couple times and they asked if she wanted a paid position. So I was thinking about trying it myself... But I didn't wanna go for it if anything has circulated about them (in a bad way).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Cuz a girl came in to work who worked for them... I asked her how she got the job and she said she just volunteered a couple times and they asked if she wanted a paid position. So I was thinking about trying it myself... But I didn't wanna go for it if anything has circulated about them (in a bad way).


 
If you google the farm it sounds a good place


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> No, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most kittens open their eyes at 7-10 days, I think the orientals open them early so they dont miss anything:lol2:


 
Yeah I can believe that. :lol2:

Jen - never heard of them either


----------



## Amalthea

Been trying to get in touch with them today to ask about voluntary positions... No answer. May be something that I'm just going to have to go and speak to them. It takes just under an hour and a half and two buses to get there, so not too bad.


----------



## Nix

A bit of a hastle getting there then but if a job is worth doing....

I'd love to do a job that was working with animals but not a lot pays the salary I am earning now


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the thing is, I'm only contracted for 8 hours at the shop and it's just not enough now that I am not getting any overtime... So I could maybe do both.


----------



## cloggers

few extra pics, some even in a brief moment of madness with Oz :gasp:
I've never been a cat person, but I think I want a kitten :blush:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all - been at the Dumfries & Galloway Family History Centre doing a bit of research behind my gt. gt. grandfather, finally managed to find the marriage entry for his parents, but when you're talking late 1700's tis very hard!


Nix said:


> My step father and his sister are like this but their mother plays them off against each other so I am not surprised.


I certainly don't play my children off against each other, Elise doesn't need me to, she's jealous of everything Iain does :roll:




Amalthea said:


> Been trying to get in touch with them today to ask about voluntary positions... No answer. May be something that I'm just going to have to go and speak to them. It takes just under an hour and a half and two buses to get there, so not too bad.


Jen, why don't you do what I did with the Sanctuary - go along, have a look around, decide if you like what you see and then speak to the people about a permanent job or a voluntary job leading to a permanent job?

We went to a farm park on Friday. The animals all looked fine, but they had a huge enclosure of guinea pigs of all sizes, some tiny babies some very pregnant mothers - there were 3 large water bottles on the wall - none of them had water in them! The rabbits all had bowls for water - some had none in - most had water of varying shades from clearish to brown, with the addition of some sort of green gunge! Needless to say that didn't impress me at all, so I wouldn't have been happy working there unless I was in a position to change things. One thing about our sanctuary_*, everything *_gets totally clean water twice a day - you will never find green gunge in any of our water bowls, buckets or dishes. 


Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys, I really hope it has been caught in time.


I hope your dad is OK and recovering well from his op and obviously that they have caught it in time! :2thumb:


Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo, I'd love to see those Red Kite feeds! :flrt:


I'll upload the video when I get a chance Colin cos it's taking too long on the laptop - we're sitting in Tesco's car park at the minute. :lol2:, but here are a few still shots








































And to give you an idea of _some_ of the numbers in the sky - this is one small area!!!


----------



## Nix

Eileen - certainly wouldn't suggesting you would in case it came across that way :blush::flrt: Sounds like the farm park was terrible! Great photos of the kites 

Cloggers - wallace and ozzy look like they will be great friends. I am guessing wallace is staying with you now then?!


----------



## cloggers

I'd love Wallace to stay, I really would and in the day he's been here I've certainly become attached, but the people that found him are going to keep him, and they clearly adore him, so no he's not staying *sob*


----------



## Shell195

Wallace looks really at home with Ozzy:flrt: You need a kitten for her:whistling2:

I love the kites Eileen, I bet it was an amazing sight seeing them in such huge numbers:no1:

The animals at the sanctuary get water checks 3 times a day(more in hot weather) and dishes are washed so no slime forms. Its very hard keeping the farm birds water clean as the ducks love to paddle and dabble in it even though they all have huge ponds of their own.


----------



## cloggers

The Kites are amazing :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> Wallace looks really at home with Ozzy:flrt: *You need a kitten for her:whistling2:*
> 
> I love the kites Eileen, I bet it was an amazing sight seeing them in such huge numbers:no1:
> 
> The animals at the sanctuary get water checks 3 times a day(more in hot weather) and dishes are washed so no slime forms. Its very hard keeping the farm birds water clean as the ducks love to paddle and dabble in it even though they all have huge ponds of their own.


My mum has said if this week goes well, then she'll think about it :whistling2:


----------



## Lori

Here are my two cats, Ozzy(the grey one) and Tinkerbell(the tabby one) when they were kittens, tinkerbell's 3 now, and unfortunately Ozzy got run down when he was 6 months old :'(


----------



## cloggers

Aww they're cute! Sorry about Ozzy , My GSD is an Ozzy 

Wallace has fleas :devil: I've been bitten to pieces :devil:


----------



## Lori

cloggers said:


> Aww they're cute! Sorry about Ozzy , My GSD is an Ozzy
> 
> Wallace has fleas :devil: I've been bitten to pieces :devil:


ah that sucks! When we got tinkerbell she had fleas, so we got Ozzy free, after his stupid owner mistreated him! the things she let her daughter do to the little kitten was disgusting!  He was a great little kitten though!  

surprisingly though, tinkerbell has never had fleas again! In 3 years, and we live right on the edge of a field! haha


----------



## cloggers

Lori said:


> ah that sucks! When we got tinkerbell she had fleas, so we got Ozzy free, after his stupid owner mistreated him! the things she let her daughter do to the little kitten was disgusting!  He was a great little kitten though!
> 
> surprisingly though, tinkerbell has never had fleas again! In 3 years, and we live right on the edge of a field! haha


It's disgusting what people do to animals, I'm only looking after Wallace for the week whilst his new owners are away.
He's the only survivor from his litter, the rest were drowned as the guy 'couldn't cope' b:censor:d 
Is flea problem is apparently a lot better than when they got him, his fur moved!
The dogs managed to get them as well, I only did her last week when I found out he was coming :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I would flea Wallace with some frontline spray (since it's safe to use on smaller critters).

Cute kitties, Lori. I'm sorry to hear about Ozzy  That's one of the reasons I'll never let my cats outside unsupervised. 

*goes to back read*


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> It's disgusting what people do to animals, I'm only looking after Wallace for the week whilst his new owners are away.
> He's the only survivor from his litter, the rest were drowned as the guy 'couldn't cope' b:censor:d
> Is flea problem is apparently a lot better than when they got him, his fur moved!
> The dogs managed to get them as well, I only did her last week when I found out he was coming :devil:


 
Has the kitten been deflead and what with and how long ago if he has been done?


Pretty kitties sorry you lost your boy on the road


----------



## cloggers

he was treated for fleas with frontline, and then used the spot on stuff last week. Anything else I could do?


----------



## Amalthea

How cute is Wallace???

Gorgeous pics, Eileen!!! 

I might pop round to this farm over the weekend and see what it's like and then ask about work (voluntary or otherwise)...


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> he was treated for fleas with frontline, and then used the spot on stuff last week. Anything else I could do?


 
I wouldnt redo him with anything then but would comb them out with a flea comb(or a nit comb) if you can


----------



## cloggers

I picked up some flea combs today, so I'll brush him through tomorrow, currently boil washing my bedding (he's in my bedroom at night) and am will no doubt be fighting the dog for the couch, I know who's going to end up on the smaller couch :roll:

I finally understand why people say your owned by your cats :gasp: lord of the manor this guy. He gets his little time outs in his cage just to calm down and give Oz the freedom to walk round her own house without being dive bombed and clawed.

Jen, he's unbelieveably cute :flrt: my mum and me made this weird squeaky-yay noise when he was carried up the path, think we freaked the guy out a bit, though the woman looked at us and made the exact same noise :lol2:
Us females appreciate cute furry babies


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Cloggers - wallace is a little cutie!
> 
> Col - so sorry to hear your dad's news. Hopefully they got it nice and early. There is a lot they can do for first cancers now (that was my field of expertise before taking this job) and it sounds like they are on the ball with the treatment. Big hugs to you and yours. You know where I am if you want to chat xxx


Thanks hun, your a star! xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Sorry about your dad Colin, hopefully it'll all be sorted.
> 
> The wild boar parks a nice place, some of the walks are really good, but lambs scare me so I don't go often :blush:
> 
> Wallace is certainly a demanding little fella. He's had me up since six, with his meowing finally worked out what he wanted he's currently demolishing breakfast. Got some new pics as well so I'll sort them out in a bit.


Thanks Katie x


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I have been known to squeal a bit around babies... Furry and otherwise *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Cuz a girl came in to work who worked for them... I asked her how she got the job and she said she just volunteered a couple times and they asked if she wanted a paid position. So I was thinking about trying it myself... But I didn't wanna go for it if anything has circulated about them (in a bad way).


I think I have heard of it Jen. If Im right, they took on 2 Kune Kune pigs & a wild boar from the place I used to work at in Blackburn. If there is a black & white Kune Kune pig there called Spam who will sit oin command for a treat, its my babe!!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds good  Will try to pop down and have a nosey  Will report back *salutes*


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'll upload the video when I get a chance Colin cos it's taking too long on the laptop - we're sitting in Tesco's car park at the minute. :lol2:, but here are a few still shots
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> And to give you an idea of _some_ of the numbers in the sky - this is one small area!!!
> 
> image


Wow, amazing birds, probably my favourite British bird. :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> That sounds good  Will try to pop down and have a nosey  Will report back *salutes*


Oh yes, do! And if Spam is there, I think I'll have to pay her a visit! It really upset me when she left!


----------



## Amalthea

I'll do some snooping for ya


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I'll do some snooping for ya


I also think there is a city-farm thing in Bury too, so I could be confusing places. But that could be another option for you hun, Im trying to remember the name of it.....


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Col 

I just got an email announcing that Darren Hayes is doing a mini tour in October!!!!!!  £25 a ticket and the closest venue is Liverpool. EEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cloggers

Good morning all !

I've been grumpy all morning since I have physio today and I hate going, but guess who has good news :whistling2:

Turns out my mum's friends cat isn't spayed like she was told it was and the tom cat has took his chance. Little black and white male kitty coming my way in 9-10 weeks :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww congrats!!!


----------



## Shell195

Awww a cute baby kitty just for Ozzy:flrt:
I dont even know who he is Jen:blush:


----------



## Nix

Glad to hear you will be getting a kitten cloggers. 

Well I went to the doctors yesterday cause since I have been ill I have been losing my voice randomly although I feel fine. 

Doc says with likely familial IBS (they won't confirm this) I probably have highly acidic stomach acid, having had a severe chest infection (mucho coughing up of green chunky stuff) and gastro enteritis it is likely I have burned/damaged my vocal chords. They have prescribed me omeprazole for the next 4 weeks to lower the acidity of my stomach to see if that helps and to rule out gastric reflux. If no improvement after 4 weeks I'm getting a camera shoved down my throat. All I can say is, they had better knock me out or I will puke on them.


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Awww a cute baby kitty just for Ozzy:flrt:
> I dont even know who he is Jen:blush:


 
Darren Hayes = savage garden front man.


----------



## Nix

Okay what did you lot say on page #5843 - work is blocking it - pornographic and offensive material lol. Sometimes the filter has a fit. Must be one of those days. Pygmy hog breeding threads are a fave of its to block!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I dont even know who he is Jen:blush:





Nix said:


> Darren Hayes = savage garden front man.


*points up* What she said :mf_dribble:

New single:

‪Talk Talk Talk‬‏ - YouTube

And bonus track:

‪Angel - bonus track on 'Talk Talk Talk' iTunes single‬‏ - YouTube

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> Glad to hear you will be getting a kitten cloggers.
> 
> Well I went to the doctors yesterday cause since I have been ill I have been losing my voice randomly although I feel fine.
> 
> Doc says with likely familial IBS (they won't confirm this) I probably have highly acidic stomach acid, having had a severe chest infection (mucho coughing up of green chunky stuff) and gastro enteritis it is likely I have burned/damaged my vocal chords. They have prescribed me omeprazole for the next 4 weeks to lower the acidity of my stomach to see if that helps and to rule out gastric reflux. If no improvement after 4 weeks I'm getting a camera shoved down my throat. All I can say is, they had better knock me out or I will puke on them.


Eww.... That doesn't sound fun at all


----------



## Shell195

Ewww not nice Nix. If you do have a camera down your throat then make sure you are sedated as I did it without, never again:devil:
Cant find anything remotely abusive or offensive on that page:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> *Okay what did you lot say on page #5843* - work is blocking it - pornographic and offensive material lol. Sometimes the filter has a fit. Must be one of those days. Pygmy hog breeding threads are a fave of its to block!


Well, we've not gotten that far yet :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, we've not gotten that far yet :lol2::whistling2:


 
I thought she meant 5483:whistling2:

I know Savage garden


----------



## Amalthea

Well, Darren was the singer for Savage Garden, but when they split (about 10 years ago now), he continued making his own music  My first gig was for Savage Garden and I've seen Darren at least once at every tour he's done since then


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Ewww not nice Nix. If you do have a camera down your throat then make sure you are sedated as I did it without, never again:devil:
> Cant find anything remotely abusive or offensive on that page:lol2:


All the people I know who have had it done said the same as you. 




Amalthea said:


> Well, we've not gotten that far yet :lol2::whistling2:





Shell195 said:


> I thought she meant 5483:whistling2:
> 
> I know Savage garden


Yep I did mean 5483. Stupid keyboard gremlins. I know - there is usually nothing wrong but the filter gets a bit twitchy from time to time. 



Amalthea said:


> Well, Darren was the singer for Savage Garden, but when they split (about 10 years ago now), he continued making his own music  My first gig was for Savage Garden and I've seen Darren at least once at every tour he's done since then


 
That is dedication Jen. I have a few albums, not heard anything more recent though


----------



## Amalthea

I am slightly obsessed with him, I know... :whistling2: Definitely worth having a listen to some of his solo stuff... This song of his always makes me smile 

http://youtu.be/0HpA7UZvWdc

ETA: If it had been out when Gary and I got married, it would have definitely made the short list for our first dance song. As it was, we danced to I Knew I Loved You (Before I Met You), since it's like it was written for us 

http://youtu.be/jjnmICxvoVY


----------



## Nix

I have the first few years of albums post savage garden but nothing post 2006/7. Will have a hunt on spotify this eve


----------



## Amalthea

Especially from 2minutes and 40 seconds... Dear God that boy has a beautiful falsetto!!


----------



## Amalthea

New album is out in October!!


----------



## Amalthea

So annoyed at how crap the camera was that took this pic, but this is me on stage at his Big Night In tour in Manchester










And then... Yum!! This was taken with my camera... Much better!!


----------



## kemist

I knew i loved you before i met you is the song i always said would be my wedding song. I went to see savage garden for my 21st not heard much about them since tho


----------



## Amalthea

Savage Garden split in 2001, that's why 

I Knew I Loved You is/was the perfect song for Gary and I since we did love eachother before we actually met face to face.


----------



## tomwilson

kemist said:


> I knew i loved you before i met you is the song i always said would be my wedding song. I went to see savage garden for my 21st not heard much about them since tho


i realise that i'm the man but i want nothing else matters


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Savage Garden split in 2001, that's why
> 
> I Knew I Loved You is/was the perfect song for Gary and I since we did love eachother before we actually met face to face.


 which gave rise to audio slave:2thumb: although they only did 2 albums


----------



## Amalthea

No idea who Audio Slave is *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

You're thinking SOUNDgarden, not SAVAGE Garden *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> You're thinking SOUNDgarden, not SAVAGE Garden *lol*


 :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

*LOL* Easy mistake to make?


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> *LOL* Easy mistake to make?


 i knew that there was a band with a similar name so thought about not typing it but then thought no it must be them lol. but you're right it was a few members from sound garden and tom morrello from rage against the machine.

i'm trying to snipe an item on ebay


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I have heard a few people make the same mistake, though...


----------



## Amalthea

Just about to head off to work... Gotta do a HUGE shop floor move tonight. Meh. Quite irritated about it, too, cuz I was supposed to be working this morning from 9... I just happened to go in to the shop yesterday (not working) and had a look at the rotas. The manager had taken me off my early shift without telling me. So if I hadn't have gone in yesterday, I'd have arrived at 9am today... And not being a morning person, I'd have been royally p:censor:d off. And Jen (manager) even said "I'm always doing that... Changing the rota and not telling the girls". :bash: So now we don't even get rewarded for doing late nights with a bit of overtime. Not happy.


----------



## Nix

sounds horrendous Jen. Take it easy and at least the time will go quickly! x


----------



## kemist

Amalthea said:


> Just about to head off to work... Gotta do a HUGE shop floor move tonight. Meh. Quite irritated about it, too, cuz I was supposed to be working this morning from 9... I just happened to go in to the shop yesterday (not working) and had a look at the rotas. The manager had taken me off my early shift without telling me. So if I hadn't have gone in yesterday, I'd have arrived at 9am today... And not being a morning person, I'd have been royally p:censor:d off. And Jen (manager) even said "I'm always doing that... Changing the rota and not telling the girls". :bash: So now we don't even get rewarded for doing late nights with a bit of overtime. Not happy.


I found out yesterday that i have to cover the morning shift this week as well as my afternoon shift because my boss forgot the lady that does it is on holiday. So the boss at the gym isn't happy because the cleaning company forgot their staff were off and is taking it out on me despite me agreeing to cover it at the last minute without moaning.


----------



## tomwilson

item is in its last 10 mins hope i get the last bid and no ones put a higher max bid


----------



## tomwilson

last 5 mins


----------



## Nix

What are you bidding on?

Kemist - that sucks


----------



## tomwilson

i lost it


----------



## tomwilson

Nix said:


> What are you bidding on?
> 
> Kemist - that sucks


a rare peice of war hammer i bid 24.00 and was out bid buy 1 pound


----------



## tomwilson

this thread has been so quiet today


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> this thread has been so quiet today


 
Its becauses Eileen is on holiday:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Its becauses Eileen is on holiday:whistling2:


 lol hope she's enjoying it


----------



## Amalthea

I went to watch HP again this evening after finishing at the shop... Needed to relax. Was quite annoyed. Basically, we finished at 8:20. Very impressive, yes? But because boss Jen changed the rotas, I was only in for my contracted 8 hours. But if we left at half past 8, I'd only be getting 7.5 hours. Now, I know it's only half an hour, but it's the principal of the thing.... I asked boss Jen if we were getting paid til 9 or half past 8. Her response was "you have to stay til 9 to get paid til 9, so go ask the girls if they want to stay later to get paid til 9". Of course they f:censor:g don't!! They have all gotten overtime this week. I haven't. I would have done if she hadn't screwed around with the rotas....... So she so kindly offered to sort out an extra half hour for me in the next rota. :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning.... Quiet today?


----------



## Nix

Hey folks, I got into work late this morning, just couldn't haul ass and get going. Thank heavens for flexitime but it does mean unfortunately that I will be here until stupid o clock tonight aka 8pm when the security team throw you out of the building so they can do their last sweep of the day and lock up. (Silly mental image of our burly security guys holding brooms - lol).


Jen sounds like your boss is being a real pain in the ass. How come you only get 8 hours per week (or is that per day?) I would seriously be looking for something different if my boss was messing me around.


Anyone up to anything much today? I have really dull work on so will need some serious distraction. Anyone got any new cute pictures?


----------



## Amalthea

8 hours (per week) is my contract. When I took the job, we had loads of overtime (and that's what we were told... "Your contract is X amount, but there's always loads of overtime"). Now head office has pretty much stopped all overtime  I nearly transferred to Trafford, but after talking it over with Gary, their 16 hour contract wouldn't be worth it after the extra travel and such. I am hoping more hours become available in Sept at my shop. One of the girls SHOULD be going back to uni and another is trying to get a placement and then another is looking for a teaching position...

Not doing a whole lot today. Going canvassing (and training a new recruit) tonight at Trafford.... That's about it.


----------



## Nix

Ouch I couldn't survive on 8 hours per week . What is it that you do? I am salaried on 37 working hours per week which suits me. Good holidays (25 days plus bank hols rising to 30 days after 5 years - 2.5 years to go) and the pension is decent as work pensions go these days. Job is a bit dull, I wouldn't be what you would call enthusiastic. I have a molecular biology degree and work in "regulatory science" the upshot of which is that any monkey which can do a bit of easy maths and work a spreadsheet could do my job!


----------



## Amalthea

I don't LIKE having only 8 hours. I don't want full time, but 24+ hours is about perfect for me. I work in Ann Summers in Bolton


----------



## Nix

Ah awesome, I applied for a job at AS once, they thought I was "too liberal" for the job! I belong in the black section! 

Come to the York store, move to York! The girls in there are useless! 

Do you run parties etc as well?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> All the people I know who have had it done said the same as you.


Clark has had cameras down his throat & up his nose to look at his throat. The docs sprayed a horrible tasting anaesthetic spray down the back of his mouth before putting the camera down his throat. Eye-watering stuff.


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> Ah awesome, I applied for a job at AS once, they thought I was "too liberal" for the job! I belong in the black section!
> 
> Come to the York store, move to York! The girls in there are useless!
> 
> Do you run parties etc as well?


Yup, I do parties, too  It's funny... Before I started doing parties, I applied for a job at the Trafford store and I didn't get past the interview stage. Then I started doing parties... Then Bolton asked me if I wanted a Christmas temp job (this was when the rules of the company stated that party planners couldn't work in the store EXCEPT as Christmas temps), which I happily took. And then the company changed its policy to allow party planners to work in store the following April and Bolton again asked me if I wanted a permanent job. I took it. Then covered at Trafford quite a few times. And since then, Trafford has been asking me to transfer. I am good at what I do *lol*

If you want anything from AS, let me know... If I can get it through party plan, you can have discount


----------



## Nix

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark has had cameras down his throat & up his nose to look at his throat. The docs sprayed a horrible tasting anaesthetic spray down the back of his mouth before putting the camera down his throat. Eye-watering stuff.


How is Clarks voice coming along now? Send my hugs. Fortunately my voice appears to be improving with the medication they have given me. Didn't lose it at all yesterday so fingers crossed. Still coughing up large chunks of green stuff (ewww sorry guys) so maybe when the last of my infection is clear that will be the end of it!



Amalthea said:


> Yup, I do parties, too  It's funny... Before I started doing parties, I applied for a job at the Trafford store and I didn't get past the interview stage. Then I started doing parties... Then Bolton asked me if I wanted a Christmas temp job (this was when the rules of the company stated that party planners couldn't work in the store EXCEPT as Christmas temps), which I happily took. And then the company changed its policy to allow party planners to work in store the following April and Bolton again asked me if I wanted a permanent job. I took it. Then covered at Trafford quite a few times. And since then, Trafford has been asking me to transfer. I am good at what I do *lol*
> 
> If you want anything from AS, let me know... If I can get it through party plan, you can have discount


 will do. Although I daresay we probably have enough stuff at home :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Can never have enough *lol*


----------



## Nix

LMAO - as far as 'black' kit goes we have a guy that makes all of our gear (and he is superb - let me know if you want his name). 

Vanilla gear - we have loads but never use it. Shall we say M is very charged?!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Love it!!


----------



## Nix

Did I mention that I am completely shameless? :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Best way to be


----------



## Amalthea

I'm hungry.... And no idea what to have for lunch. Meh.


----------



## Nix

Work canteen lunch was a choice today of roast beef, toad in the hole or cheese and lentil hot pot.

Sides; roast veg, mashed pots, beans, chips, yorkie puds

I had toad in the hole with roast veg and gravy. Nom nom nom nom nom!


----------



## Nix

Forgot to ask, anyone know any decent budgie breeders up Yorkshire way?


----------



## Amalthea

I ended up having tuna mayo on fresh out of the over crusty bread  (ya know the "part baked" ones)


----------



## Nix

They are the only kind of bread we have in our house as we don't eat a lot of bread and a loaf would go off before we would get close to finishing it.


----------



## Amalthea

We do eat a lot of bread... Naughty *lol*


----------



## Nix

Makes my IBS worse  but a gorgeous naughty treat fresh from the oven, with M making poached eggs to go on top. NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Amalthea

That sucks  I am very much a fan of starches...


----------



## Nix

Nom I have pasta for tea - loves it but it is sooo bad. Mashed potatoes with lashings of butter - my fave starchy food. Also nom but bad. Whenever I am ill (which is altogether far too often) Martyn will make me sausages, mash and onion gravy. Puts me right back on my feet. YAY!


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds lovely!!!  Gary's been getting all chefy since he's gotten the Jaime Oliver book *lol*


----------



## cloggers

I love bread :flrt: I eat it like it's going out of fashion 

Ozzy is sat licking Wallace's belly, I think she's going to miss him more than us


----------



## Shell195

I feel very naive as I dont even know what black kit or vanilla gear are:blush:

Not long back from the sanctuary and its been a VERY stressful day:bash:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> I feel very naive as I dont even know what black kit or vanilla gear are:blush:
> 
> Not long back from the sanctuary and its been a VERY stressful day:bash:


I contemplated googling it but asked my mum instead, she didnt answer me, just asked if she could have the details for 'the woman that runs the parties' I told her its an old thread and left it at that :gasp:

ooo, sounds like quite a bad day


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i very rarely pop on here nowadays, but trust me to choose to come on here when youre all talkin about food when im on a total food replacement diet! :bash::lol2:

loha btw :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> I feel very naive as I dont even know what black kit or vanilla gear are:blush:
> 
> Not long back from the sanctuary and its been a VERY stressful day:bash:


 shell i assume vannilla is mainly the dress up stuff that AS sell

i guess black stuff would be heavy dondage


----------



## feorag

Greetings from a Tesco car park in Dumfries! :lol2:

Nic, I had a similar problem with my throat, not losing my voice (strangely enough cos it gets used a lot! :lol but constant coughing and I was prescribed Omeprazole which cured it great. Then my doc changed me over the Lansoprazole cos it's cheaper :bash: and I've had such a problem recently where I start coughing and can't stop and then I retch - doc says it's my reflux problem, but nothing seems to be fixing it!


tomwilson said:


> this thread has been so quiet today





Shell195 said:


> Its becauses Eileen is on holiday:whistling2:


:lol2:

Tom - ebay tip always add pennies onto the pounds just in case you bid the same as someone else at the end - a penny or ninepence - whatever - can make the different to you winning or losing an item.

We've been over to Newton Stewart searching out my old ancestors, which was interesting and fun and had a lovely meal on the way home. Now heading back to our cottage.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Greetings from a Tesco car park in Dumfries! :lol2
> 
> Nic, I had a similar problem with my throat, not losing my voice (strangely enough cos it gets used a lot! :lol but constant coughing and I was prescribed Omeprazole which cured it great. Then my doc changed me over the Lansoprazole cos it's cheaper :bash: and I've had such a problem recently where I start coughing and can't stop and then I retch - doc says it's my reflux problem, but nothing seems to be fixing it!
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Tom - ebay tip always add pennies onto the pounds just in case you bid the same as someone else at the end - a penny or ninepence - whatever - can make the different to you winning or losing an item.
> 
> We've been over to Newton Stewart searching out my old ancestors, which was interesting and fun and had a lovely meal on the way home. Now heading back to our cottage.


 sounds interesting eileen


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Greetings from a Tesco car park in Dumfries! :lol2
> 
> Nic, I had a similar problem with my throat, not losing my voice (strangely enough cos it gets used a lot! :lol but constant coughing and I was prescribed Omeprazole which cured it great. Then my doc changed me over the Lansoprazole cos it's cheaper :bash: and I've had such a problem recently where I start coughing and can't stop and then I retch - doc says it's my reflux problem, but nothing seems to be fixing it!
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Tom - ebay tip always add pennies onto the pounds just in case you bid the same as someone else at the end - a penny or ninepence - whatever - can make the different to you winning or losing an item.
> 
> We've been over to Newton Stewart searching out my old ancestors, which was interesting and fun and had a lovely meal on the way home. Now heading back to our cottage.


 

Hello stranger :lol2: @Tescos car park


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Hello stranger :lol2: @Tescos car park
> 
> image


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## feorag

It is Tom - one thing about the Scots they are fiercely interested in their heritage, so almost everything you need to know can be found on the internet or in any of their libraries. I'm just struggling to get back before the mid 1700's now.

btw forgot to post a photo of my delightful granddaughter modelling the cardigan I knit for her a few months ago - Elise took it home at Easter and I hadn't sewn the buttons on, so she brought it up here with her and I'd just stitched them on so we had a dressing up session! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It is Tom - one thing about the Scots they are fiercely interested in their heritage, so almost everything you need to know can be found on the internet or in any of their libraries. I'm just struggling to get back before the mid 1700's now.
> 
> btw forgot to post a photo of my delightful granddaughter modelling the cardigan I knit for her a few months ago - Elise took it home at Easter and I hadn't sewn the buttons on, so she brought it up here with her and I'd just stitched them on so we had a dressing up session! :lol2:
> 
> image


 
She really is a gorgeous baby:flrt:How cute does she look in her new cardigan:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hello stranger :lol2: @Tescos car park
> 
> image


:lol2: We cross posted again!! :lol2:
Those kittens haven't half grown! :gasp:


----------



## cloggers

ahh what a cute cardigan :flrt:
and what cute nekkid kitties :flrt:

I go on holiday on saturday!!! I can't wait :no1:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: We cross posted again!! :lol2:
> Those kittens haven't half grown! :gasp:


Havent they just, they started opening their eyes yesterday:flrt:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> I go on holiday on saturday!!! I can't wait :no1:


And I go home! :sad:

Elise, Lee and darcey left this morning amid tears!!


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> And I go home! :sad:
> 
> Elise, Lee and darcey left this morning amid tears!!


 two weeks went fast!

My mums making me write a CV!? 
She wants me to get..a..job?!?!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

shell they dont look like just normal kittens do they? if that makes sense? i mean your run of the mill cat, or is it just cos i havent seen kittens that young?

also whens the sanctuary open day? need to know the date asap so i can book it off work x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> shell they dont look like just normal kittens do they? if that makes sense? i mean your run of the mill cat, or is it just cos i havent seen kittens that young?
> 
> also whens the sanctuary open day? need to know the date asap so i can book it off work x


 

Normal kittens have fur, Sphynx dont .....Simples:lol2: Im having a black boy out of this litter 

Our open day(family fun day) is on 4th September:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oooooh i got confused, i thought you had found them in tesco car park!! therefore thought theyre sphinx, but then thought they cant be cos someone wouldnt usually dump sphinx kitties! DOH:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

No, Eileen was POSTING from a Tesco carpark! *lol*

How adorable is that picture of Darcey?!?!?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Did you all see the nes story in The Sun today about the Leopard attacks in India? There are some photos capturing the attacks, which I think are breath-taking. The por Leopard was injured, captured & later died whilst being held captive. Heres the story Rampaging leopard mauls villagers | The Sun |News


----------



## Nix

cloggers said:


> I contemplated googling it but asked my mum instead, she didnt answer me, just asked if she could have the details for 'the woman that runs the parties' I told her its an old thread and left it at that :gasp:
> 
> ooo, sounds like quite a bad day


Black and vanilla is a bit of slang. Think Black = kinky vanilla = non
Lol on your mum wanting details! 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i very rarely pop on here nowadays, but trust me to choose to come on here when youre all talkin about food when im on a total food replacement diet! :bash::lol2:
> 
> loha btw :2thumb:


Oo how does that work out for you. Any good? Need to lose a couple of stone but I am a total foodie!



tomwilson said:


> shell i assume vannilla is mainly the dress up stuff that AS sell
> 
> i guess black stuff would be heavy dondage


Err kinda, kinda not. 


feorag said:


> Greetings from a Tesco car park in Dumfries! :lol2:
> 
> Nic, I had a similar problem with my throat, not losing my voice (strangely enough cos it gets used a lot! :lol but constant coughing and I was prescribed Omeprazole which cured it great. Then my doc changed me over the Lansoprazole cos it's cheaper :bash: and I've had such a problem recently where I start coughing and can't stop and then I retch - doc says it's my reflux problem, but nothing seems to be fixing it!
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Tom - ebay tip always add pennies onto the pounds just in case you bid the same as someone else at the end - a penny or ninepence - whatever - can make the different to you winning or losing an item.
> 
> We've been over to Newton Stewart searching out my old ancestors, which was interesting and fun and had a lovely meal on the way home. Now heading back to our cottage.


Eileen - hello! Yep the coughing was making me retch too. Seems to have settled quite a lot. Hopefully the omeprazole will do the job and then after 4 weeks I don't need any more. 

Oo so interesting. I struggled to trace my dad's side of the family. No good digging around in old greek records!



Shell195 said:


> Hello stranger :lol2: @Tescos car park
> 
> image


D'awwww



feorag said:


> It is Tom - one thing about the Scots they are fiercely interested in their heritage, so almost everything you need to know can be found on the internet or in any of their libraries. I'm just struggling to get back before the mid 1700's now.
> 
> btw forgot to post a photo of my delightful granddaughter modelling the cardigan I knit for her a few months ago - Elise took it home at Easter and I hadn't sewn the buttons on, so she brought it up here with her and I'd just stitched them on so we had a dressing up session! :lol2:
> 
> image


Double D'awww



feorag said:


> And I go home! :sad:
> 
> Elise, Lee and darcey left this morning amid tears!!


Clearly not my family - they would all be cheering as they drove away!




cloggers said:


> two weeks went fast!
> 
> My mums making me write a CV!?
> She wants me to get..a..job?!?!


Bugger - happens to us all sometime.  I was just 18 when I left home and went to university. Now I am all graduated and have the joys of mucho responsibility! That said though the freedom is awesome! Going to be 26 in a few weeks :O ! Don't know how that one crept up on me!



Shell195 said:


> Normal kittens have fur, Sphynx dont .....Simples:lol2: Im having a black boy out of this litter
> 
> Our open day(family fun day) is on 4th September:2thumb:


Hmm if I am free I might come on a trek


----------



## Shell195

Nix said:


> Black and vanilla is a bit of slang. Think Black = kinky vanilla = non
> Lol on your mum wanting details!
> 
> 
> 
> Oo how does that work out for you. Any good? Need to lose a couple of stone but I am a total foodie!
> 
> 
> 
> Err kinda, kinda not.
> 
> 
> Eileen - hello! Yep the coughing was making me retch too. Seems to have settled quite a lot. Hopefully the omeprazole will do the job and then after 4 weeks I don't need any more.
> 
> Oo so interesting. I struggled to trace my dad's side of the family. No good digging around in old greek records!
> 
> 
> 
> D'awwww
> 
> 
> 
> Double D'awww
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly not my family - they would all be cheering as they drove away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger - happens to us all sometime.  I was just 18 when I left home and went to university. Now I am all graduated and have the joys of mucho responsibility! That said though the freedom is awesome! Going to be 26 in a few weeks :O ! Don't know how that one crept up on me!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm if I am free I might come on a trek


 
Its a great day Nix:no1:

Where abouts in York are you as my oh was born and bred in York and his Dad and one of his sisters still lives there


----------



## Amalthea

If I am in the country (aka didn't get to go home), we'll be there, like always


----------



## freekygeeky

whoop!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...22-well-max-growing-not-long.html#post8625630


----------



## cloggers

YAY! I don't have to get a job anymore.
My friend had got one in a bakery and said they'd take me on aswell, but apparently it was awful and she's just quit after two days :lol2:

Wallace has settled in well, he keeps turning the wireless on my laptop off and Ozzy has taken to hiding from him in the kitchen. She walks through the house and he dive bombs her from a cupboard :gasp:


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Its a great day Nix:no1:
> 
> Where abouts in York are you as my oh was born and bred in York and his Dad and one of his sisters still lives there


I work in the city centre. Moving next week to Heworth which is really close to work. Where abouts are your OH's family?

Where is the day (address please) and I'll try to get something sorted. Do you need a helper for the day? 



cloggers said:


> YAY! I don't have to get a job anymore.
> My friend had got one in a bakery and said they'd take me on aswell, but apparently it was awful and she's just quit after two days :lol2:
> 
> Wallace has settled in well, he keeps turning the wireless on my laptop off and Ozzy has taken to hiding from him in the kitchen. She walks through the house and he dive bombs her from a cupboard :gasp:


Woah, that must have been a seriously bad job. Quit after 2 days. I even stuck out data entry for 2 weeks. Literally typing numbers from a sheet of paper into a spreadsheet. I was a temp at the time and was happy to do any job if it meant that I was able to pay my uni fees!

So is Wallace staying then? I would seriously start training Wallace now whether he is staying or not. Keep him off kitchen surfaces. A spray with a water gun each time he jumps up ought to do it  (worked wonders for training my kitty) just the threat of the spray bottle has a her towing the line! She doesn't jump up on the work surfaces and doesn't scratch the furniture. Bliss!


----------



## cloggers

She said it was horrible, though I may apply anyway and see what happens :lol2:

Nah he's not staying, though I have been flicking water at him when he's aggravating me, and he has down time in his cage when he'e getting to much for Ozzy and me!. He's stopped clawing furniture/clothes as I didn't know what it was pulling at my tshirt, so I freaked out and stood up then accidently stood on him :blush: He got a bit of chicken that night.

We've moved the recycling bin so he can no longer get on the side.
I've also broken the rules and let Oz go upstairs, she's currently on my bed relishing the peace and quiet :lol2:


----------



## Nix

I am a really mean fur baby mummy. Really tough with the rules all the time but then when you have grown up with power breed dogs, you give an inch and they take a mile. Much like cats! lol!


----------



## cloggers

I rarely relax rules, but I can tell Ozzy is getting worked up, and is not fair being terrorised by something thats the size of your paw in your own home. 
There is set times when she's allowed upstairs anyway, if I'm on my own then she comes upstairs with me to look after me bless her :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im a tough mummy with my big dogs, they dont go upstairs unless Im hoovering up there, there place is downstairs(its only because my rottie loves to pee on our bed in his excitement at being allowed up:gasp 
They arent hard done to though as they get to go on the furniture with the rest:lol2: Im a total daft ass with the little dogs though, no wonder they are brats:whistling2:
At the moment they are all flaked out after free running on the field, chasing balls and frisbees is very tiring:flrt:
I take them out in 2 lots of 4 and then the last 2, my old yorkie cross is senile now and keeps wandering off so I have to watch him like a hawk as hes stone deaf too 

Nix I cant remember where his family live, I think his dad lives near the train station. Steve doesnt get on with his dad but has been to visit a few times. I will ask him where they all live when he gets up as hes on nights tonight so has gone to bed.


----------



## Shell195

Nix heres the address

*Woodlands Animal Sanctuary *
*Woodlands Farm, Sandy Lane, Holmeswood, L40 1UE*

We always need helpers on the day:2thumb:
There are more details on the link in my siggy


----------



## cloggers

Shell, how many couches/chairs do you have? or do all the dogs not sit on them at once?

My mum doesnt want a second GSD because there'll be no room on the couch :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Here's something some of you that aren't too far away may be interested in....

£9 Family and Pet Photo Shoot! | Key 103 Deals

Just bought one for us and the mutt  I called them up and if you want multiple critters in the pic, you need multiple vouchers.


----------



## Shell195

Chloe, we have a 3 seater couch and 2 chairs. Steve has one chair that he shares with animals and I have the couch. The dogs all lie on top of each other so plenty of room and the cats just fit in any gaps:lol2:

Heres a photo of some of them
Steve sharing









The foot thingy









The couch









We no longer have Claude the spaniel on the back or Ellie the black/sable dog at the back of the seat, RIP 

Another couch shot










Silly fathead with his poodle scarf










It doesnt do much for the furniture *lol*


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Eileen - hello! Yep the coughing was making me retch too. Seems to have settled quite a lot. Hopefully the omeprazole will do the job and then after 4 weeks I don't need any more.
> 
> Oo so interesting. I struggled to trace my dad's side of the family. No good digging around in old greek records!


It's horrible and the higher dosage of Lansoprazole isn't helping at all. Elise has been taking the mickey out of me for the last 10 days following me around the house coughing and retching! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Where abouts in York are you as my oh was born and bred in York and his Dad and one of his sisters still lives there


My brother lives just outside York - can't remember the addy off the top of my head. He used to manage the big Peter Dominic off licence in the centre of the town, but he's retired now.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's horrible and the higher dosage of Lansoprazole isn't helping at all. Elise has been taking the mickey out of me for the last 10 days following me around the house coughing and retching! :lol2:
> 
> My brother lives just outside York - can't remember the addy off the top of my head. He used to manage the big Peter Dominic off licence in the centre of the town, but he's retired now.


 

*Cough* *cough* hello Eileen *cough*:whistling2:

Chris is off to spend a week in a new centre to see if he wants to transfer from the Isle of wight, hes going to Dukeswood house, Hexham, Northumberland


----------



## cloggers

woah thats a lot of creatures to share a couch with :lol2:
It'd be fantastic, though I don't think my mum could cope

My little brother is so sweet :flrt: - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/725227-ozzy-shedding-pounds.html


----------



## Nix

Wretched Elise eh Eileen? You have my sympathies; it is so horrible! 

Shell - that is one busy household. I'd be happily surrounded with puppies on your sofa!

Fat head is a cutie! :flrt: and your old GSD too. Who is the chocolate dobe ish pup on the right of the photo?


----------



## Shell195

Nix said:


> Wretched Elise eh Eileen? You have my sympathies; it is so horrible!
> 
> Shell - that is one busy household. I'd be happily surrounded with puppies on your sofa!
> 
> Fat head is a cutie! :flrt: and your old GSD too. Who is the chocolate dobe ish pup on the right of the photo?


 
Kye(fathead) is a real sweetie although I think he only has one brain cell:lol2: Karla is 8 this year, I hope she lives as long as my old girl who I lost when she was 13.
Everyone thinks that Mindy(aged abot 3 years) is a dobie look alike when they see a photo but shes only small to medium sized and she is actually all chocolate brown, the tan on her must be ghost markiings as they only show up on camera :lol2:

Like this one(she looks huge but its only because shes at the front)


----------



## Nix

Hence the dobe ish. Thought she looked small in the group photo. Kye is a honey. I see the nekkid kitty getting in on the photo action too!  

Sigh, if only I could own my own house and have my own dogs!


----------



## cloggers

Well this is my last day with Wallace, so he decided we'd cuddle on the couch










Then Ozzy started barking at the window cleaner, so Wallace came to have a nosey, then led on my neck :roll: 










I'm gonna miss him


----------



## Nix

Where is wallace going? You should keep him after all!


----------



## cloggers

He's going home on tuesday (to the woman that's taking him in, not that bloke) but I go on holiday tomorrow so I wont get to see him off. I've got really attached


----------



## Shell195

Awww Chloe he really is a gorgeous kitten, I bet you will all miss him 

Where are you going on holiday to?


----------



## cloggers

Very much so, but I think it's going to hit Ozzy the hardest  she's loved having someone to play with, and some of the pictures of her washing him :flrt: I'll upload them if I get the chance.

I'm going to a cottage in Pooley Bridge in Ullswater, staying for the week and I can't wait


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Very much so, but I think it's going to hit Ozzy the hardest  she's loved having someone to play with, and some of the pictures of her washing him :flrt: I'll upload them if I get the chance.
> 
> I'm going to a cottage in Pooley Bridge in Ullswater, staying for the week and I can't wait


 
Your holiday sounds great:no1: Bitches can be so maternal, I love to see them mothering babies of a different species:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

i currently have a puppy doing zoomies around the coffee table :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> i currently have a puppy doing zoomies around the coffee table :lol2:


 
He would make a good friend for Dolly, shes very good at that but Im glad to say much smaller:lol2:

Where have you been stranger?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> He would make a good friend for Dolly, shes very good at that but Im glad to say much smaller:lol2:
> 
> Where have you been stranger?


if she doesnt mind a bit of rough play they would make awesome friends :lol2: infact a little dog had him flipped over and submitting , was very cute 
ahh ive been about


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> if she doesnt mind a bit of rough play they would make awesome friends :lol2: infact a little dog had him flipped over and submitting , was very cute
> ahh ive been about


 
Cat and dittas 2 chi`s had her terrorised:lol2: It doesnt stop her wrestling big dogs though so Im sure she would be fine with Dexter:flrt:

You have been in stealth mode *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Cat and dittas 2 chi`s had her terrorised:lol2: It doesnt stop her wrestling big dogs though so Im sure she would be fine with Dexter:flrt:
> 
> You have been in stealth mode *lol*


oh he would be a love with her lol if she stood her ground:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Its gonna be a good day today, the sun is shining and Eileen comes home:2thumb: Ive been cleaning again :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home from work... Gonna go over to Kate's for burgers


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> *Cough* *cough* hello Eileen *cough*:whistling2:
> 
> Chris is off to spend a week in a new centre to see if he wants to transfer from the Isle of wight, hes going to Dukeswood house, Hexham, Northumberland


Cheeky critter!!!

Hexham is only 30 minutes drive from here - I go quite often. If you'd had any little critters for me, he could have brought them up with him! :2thumb:



cloggers said:


> I'm going to a cottage in Pooley Bridge in Ullswater, staying for the week and I can't wait





Shell195 said:


> Its gonna be a good day today, the sun is shining and Eileen comes home:2thumb: Ive been cleaning again :roll:


I had a couple of great holidays in a caravan park in Pooley Bridge when I was only a couple of years older than you are now! I hired a pony from the farm and kept it tethered beside the caravan for the week and rode all over the place.

My cousin had a holiday house in Askham, just above Pooley Bridge and we went there loads of times before her husband retired and they moved there.

It's a lovely area and I'm sure you'll love it - but of course you might never see this post, cos you'll be away now and it'll be buried pages back when you come home. :lol2:

And as you will see I am now home. It was lovely to get my little rattie chappies back and settled in. Alison had them for about 10 days and then they went to another girl last weekend.

Anne said they'd had a great time and Wee Jeemy managed to open the cage door twice and escape :roll: No idea how he managed that!!! I got to cuddle all of hers including 2 gorgeous little nekkid critters, who I thought were extremely pretty - maybe cos they didn't have too many wrinkles. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

When Chris goes back to the Isle of wight o Friday he then has to decide if he wants to transfer to Dukeshouse so you never know if we go and visit him I may get to meet you yet:lol2: I couldnt have sent any critters as he never came home first.

Did you have a geat holiday??


Im quite sad tonight as Chris`s best friend who loves across the road is leaving for the army tomorrow


----------



## feorag

If he does decide to choose Hexham, I'm sure we can meet up. If you come to spend a couple of days with him you can always stay here!

I did have a lovely holiday thanks - not quite our usual holiday, because of having family with us, but enjoyable none the less.

Tomorrow I'm judging a photographic cat show and face painting for the sanctuary at the Northern Pride Pet Show!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Cheeky critter!!!
> 
> Hexham is only 30 minutes drive from here - I go quite often. If you'd had any little critters for me, he could have brought them up with him! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple of great holidays in a caravan park in Pooley Bridge when I was only a couple of years older than you are now! I hired a pony from the farm and kept it tethered beside the caravan for the week and rode all over the place.
> 
> My cousin had a holiday house in Askham, just above Pooley Bridge and we went there loads of times before her husband retired and they moved there.
> 
> It's a lovely area and I'm sure you'll love it - but of course you might never see this post, cos you'll be away now and it'll be buried pages back when you come home. :lol2:
> 
> And as you will see I am now home. It was lovely to get my little rattie chappies back and settled in. Alison had them for about 10 days and then they went to another girl last weekend.
> 
> Anne said they'd had a great time and Wee Jeemy managed to open the cage door twice and escape :roll: No idea how he managed that!!! I got to cuddle all of hers including 2 gorgeous little nekkid critters, who I thought were extremely pretty - maybe cos they didn't have too many wrinkles. :lol2:


welcome back Eileen


----------



## feorag

Thanks Jaime! :2thumb:

Good to be back in terms of being able to sit on the sofa with the laptop and chat!

Just heard on the news that Amy Winehouse has died! Not a great surprise sadly!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If he does decide to choose Hexham, I'm sure we can meet up. If you come to spend a couple of days with him you can always stay here!
> 
> I did have a lovely holiday thanks - not quite our usual holiday, because of having family with us, but enjoyable none the less.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm judging a photographic cat show and face painting for the sanctuary at the Northern Pride Pet Show!


 

Thats a nice offer:2thumb: I doubt I could spend more than a day away though unless I went with Sophie as the animals are so tying as you know :roll:
The Northern pride pet show sounds good, did you do it last year?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks Jaime! :2thumb:
> 
> Good to be back in terms of being able to sit on the sofa with the laptop and chat!
> 
> Just heard on the news that Amy Winehouse has died! Not a great surprise sadly!


no  i have more sympathy for the poor people who were killed in norway but i think the "jokes" are crass...i feel for her family

did you see the pics from the charity dog show? i was robbed, i tell ya :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thanks Jaime! :2thumb:
> 
> Good to be back in terms of being able to sit on the sofa with the laptop and chat!
> 
> Just heard on the news that Amy Winehouse has died! Not a great surprise sadly!


 

Haha Cat got all confused when you where in the car park at Tesco and thought the nekkid kitties had been dumped there :lol2:

Amy whinehouse`s death has been expected by many, silly girl had so much to live for too


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Haha Cat got all confused when you where in the car park at Tesco and thought the nekkid kitties had been dumped there :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I keep getting emails from Christian dating sites, do you think they are trying to tell me something:lol2:

I never told you, Steve has had a bad pain in his thumb for the last few months, then he managed to catch it which made it feel like it was burning so went to A&E and when they x rayed it they found he had an old break.It has set wrong so now he needs to go and see an orthopedic surgeon:gasp: He doesnt even know when he broke it :crazy:


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome back, Eileen!!! 

Silly Steve! Very much like a man. Whines about minor stuff, but doesn't bother about going to see a doctor when it's needed, right? *lol*

It's a shame for Amy Whinehouse's family, but really not a surprise.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Welcome back, Eileen!!!
> 
> *Silly Steve! Very much like a man. Whines about minor stuff, but doesn't bother about going to see a doctor when it's needed, right? *lol**
> 
> It's a shame for Amy Whinehouse's family, but really not a surprise.


 
That sounds about right *sighs*


----------



## Amalthea

Typical... *lol*


----------



## vonnie

feorag said:


> If he does decide to choose Hexham, I'm sure we can meet up. If you come to spend a couple of days with him you can always stay here!
> 
> I did have a lovely holiday thanks - not quite our usual holiday, because of having family with us, but enjoyable none the less.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm judging a photographic cat show and face painting for the sanctuary at the Northern Pride Pet Show!


We've probably made the same journey as you today Eileen. We had a week in Gairloch and it was fantastic. Whereabouts were you?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats a nice offer:2thumb: I doubt I could spend more than a day away though unless I went with Sophie as the animals are so tying as you know :roll:
> The Northern pride pet show sounds good, did you do it last year?


Yes we did - it was quite fun, so I'm happy to go back again, although I could do with not going out tomorrow if you know what I mean.



ami_j said:


> no  i have more sympathy for the poor people who were killed in norway but i think the "jokes" are crass...i feel for her family
> 
> did you see the pics from the charity dog show? i was robbed, i tell ya :lol2:


I don't think I did see the piccies Jamie.

I think it must be incredibly hard for her parents that they couldn't help her and then to have to listen to crass jokes, but that's what happens - public life = public death sadly!



Shell195 said:


> Haha Cat got all confused when you where in the car park at Tesco and thought the nekkid kitties had been dumped there :lol2:
> 
> Amy whinehouse`s death has been expected by many, silly girl had so much to live for too


I saw Cat's post, but we were driving home and the signal was getting weaker so I couldn't respond. Just lol'd instead! :lol:

I'm having problems with my thumb too - it's been bothering me for months, but it seems to be getting worse and it's right on the middle joint. 


Amalthea said:


> Welcome back, Eileen!!!


Thanks Jen! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes we did - it was quite fun, so I'm happy to go back again, although I could do with not going out tomorrow if you know what I mean.
> 
> I don't think I did see the piccies Jamie.
> 
> I think it must be incredibly hard for her parents that they couldn't help her and then to have to listen to crass jokes, but that's what happens - public life = public death sadly!
> 
> I saw Cat's post, but we were driving home and the signal was getting weaker so I couldn't respond. Just lol'd instead! :lol:
> 
> I'm having problems with my thumb too - it's been bothering me for months, but it seems to be getting worse and it's right on the middle joint.
> Thanks Jen! :2thumb:


 
Steve had this chronic pain in what he thought was the joint and the dr prescribed Naproxin which only took the edge off it. Maybe you have a broken finger :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, you and Vonnie cross posted so I dont think you saw her post:whistling2:
Its great to have you back:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes we did - it was quite fun, so I'm happy to go back again, although I could do with not going out tomorrow if you know what I mean.
> 
> I don't think I did see the piccies Jamie.
> 
> I think it must be incredibly hard for her parents that they couldn't help her and then to have to listen to crass jokes, but that's what happens - public life = public death sadly!
> 
> I saw Cat's post, but we were driving home and the signal was getting weaker so I couldn't respond. Just lol'd instead! :lol:
> 
> I'm having problems with my thumb too - it's been bothering me for months, but it seems to be getting worse and it's right on the middle joint.
> Thanks Jen! :2thumb:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-pictures/722968-dexter-charity-dog-show.html


----------



## feorag

vonnie said:


> We've probably made the same journey as you today Eileen. We had a week in Gairloch and it was fantastic. Whereabouts were you?


We cross posted so I missed this. We've had a couple of great holidays up at Badachro - rented a lovely cottage on the sea front there. Were you actually in Gairloch itself?

This year we were the furthest south we've ever been for about 25 years at Southerness on the Solway Firth.

It was a lovely bungalow, owned by some American Cocker Breeders who live about an hour away, so they positively encourage you to bring your dog, even leaving down a bowl of water for the dog on arrival!

Skye loved the garden which was bigger than ours and all on one level and grassed so he could run around like an idiot and the cats settled well as usual, so we had a great time.



Shell195 said:


> Steve had this chronic pain in what he thought was the joint and the dr prescribed Naproxin which only took the edge off it. Maybe you have a broken finger :whistling2:


That was what Lee suggested when we were on holiday.

Loved this video!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-1F-CokXNU&feature=share


----------



## vonnie

We were a few miles North of Gairloch in Melvaig. First time we've been further than the Borders :lol2:

The dogs had a great time with all the walking we did. And the OH has now decided that he wants to move up there :gasp: 

Really liked the look of all that stretch from Badachro to South Erradale. Think next year we might go a bit further up to Ullapool though.

Loved the holiday but I missed the animals so it's still good to be back.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Welcome back Eileen, glad you had a great break.

We have a third person living with us now - Clark's youngest brother Mikey, whos 17. His mum has moved to Nuneaton to live with their sister whos in the army so she can help look after her grandchild. Mikey wanted to stay on to finish his college course, so he has taken up residence in one of our spare rooms.


----------



## feorag

vonnie said:


> We were a few miles North of Gairloch in Melvaig. First time we've been further than the Borders :lol2:
> 
> The dogs had a great time with all the walking we did. And the OH has now decided that he wants to move up there :gasp:
> 
> Really liked the look of all that stretch from Badachro to South Erradale. Think next year we might go a bit further up to Ullapool though.
> 
> Loved the holiday but I missed the animals so it's still good to be back.


If you've never been north of the border then you would see a dramatic difference in scenery up there in Gairloch! My first visit to the west Coast of Scotland was to Ullapool 40 years ago, my first husband and I were touring and drove over, loved it so much rented a caravan there for the rest of the holiday. Then we went back for our honeymoon the following year. I've always joked that if I followed the Beckham's example, I would have called Iain Ullapool! :lol2:

Nowadays we find the drive a bit too hard going, it's such a long day and since we stopped cat showing, long distance driving doesn't come as easy as as it used to, so we tend to stay a bit further south than that in the Oban/Fort William Ardnamurchan area.

If you liked Gairloch, then you will love Ullapool - even Barry commented when we were there and I took him to Ullapool that the scenery was even totally different than at Gairloch. Lochinver, just north of Ullapool is a lovely little village and if you go that far, then you have to go to Cape Wrath. And if you want to go further you can't beat the Outer Hebrides. Sorry for going on but I'm a true Albaphile! :blush:



Zoo-Man said:


> Welcome back Eileen, glad you had a great break.
> 
> We have a third person living with us now - Clark's youngest brother Mikey, whos 17. His mum has moved to Nuneaton to live with their sister whos in the army so she can help look after her grandchild. Mikey wanted to stay on to finish his college course, so he has taken up residence in one of our spare rooms.


Thanks Colin.

:gasp: Teenager alert :gasp: Teenager alert: Hope he's a happy contented one, cos if he isn't God help you! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I actually feel like Ive been run over by a bus this morning, I think Im just tired.
Colin, I hope your lodger is a good one, teenagers are a bit to much like hardwork for me:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck with your new lodger, Col!!! I'm with Eileen and Shell... And I've never even had one *lol*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Good luck with your new lodger, Col!!! I'm with Eileen and Shell... And I've never even had one *lol*


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Me home from Gay Dog Show - had a really enjoyable day - not that I saw much to be honest!! Face painted all day, only chance I got to look around was when I went to find something to eat! Saw a group of guys with some chis, a little JRT and other dogs and I thought immediately of you and Clark, Colin, so asked if I could take a photo. :lol2:

Not just for the chis, of course, but cos i thought the 2 guys with the 4 chis, were pretty hot and I'm hetero! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

HAHA!!! You big perv


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/726350-pools-fun.html


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> HAHA!!! You big perv


A girl can look!! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely!!!


----------



## feorag

There you go Colin - not 4 poofs and a piano - 4 poofs and a few dogs just for you!! :lol2:












And the mpegs of the Red Kites http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/726399-skyful-red-kites.html


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> There you go Colin - not 4 poofs and a piano - 4 poofs and a few dogs just for you!! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> And the mpegs of the Red Kites http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/726399-skyful-red-kites.html


 
:lol2: Thats a great photo:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone Just though I would pop in and say hello as it has been a while Not going to go into the details but have been and still am seriously ill and wondering if it will get any better 

Like the pic Eileen I can inderstand why you took it they are very nice lol

Col good luck with the teenager they can be very hard work had my nephew stay with me back last year and boy never again lol 

The two rescue kittens are doing really well and yes they are staying here for good they are just over twelve weeks old now and I have missed them as they have tripled in size and are totally hectic just like they should be The only problem I have now is finding some sort of flea treatment to use on Nero as he has had a nasty reaction to drop on so not sure if I should try a different one or a different method of application


----------



## Amalthea

Great pic, Eileen!!! *lol*

Good to see ya, Sammy!!! 

I'm currently watching Extreme Couponing on Sky Realtime... Freaking amazing!!!! Worth a watch!!!


----------



## sammy1969

If only I had the channel lol and Glyn wasnt on the ps3 as he has finally finished uni for the year. I love the vid of Diesel he looks like he is really enjoying himself lol.

Oh and Col you have alot to answer for lol you have turned myself and Glyn into chi people ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!! we have decided for our next dog we want one and as a companion Glyn would like a Doberman, yep we do like our weird combos lol I want like Lolly and she will be walked and not carried everywhere lol.


----------



## feorag

Good to hear from you Sammy! :2thumb: So sorry to hear that your health has deteriorated thought - I hope you're managing OK??? 

I don't get Sky Realtime either! :sad:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Eileen thank you I am now getting really fed up with my health seems to be I am forever in and out of hospital which I hate and the so called doctors have no idea what is causing it which makes me feel so confident in their training etc Would love a week with no hospital right now but not likely to happen, still it is good to feel well enough to come on and say hello it has been what six weeks since i was last online which is far to long lol.


----------



## Shell195

Hi Sammy sorry to hear you are feeling poorly again 

Ive just caught the end of that coupon program and now I am watching about American lottery winners :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry... It's Discovery Realtime.... Might be worth finding online, cuz it truly is amazing!!


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Hi Sammy sorry to hear you are feeling poorly again
> 
> Ive just caught the end of that coupon program and now I am watching about American lottery winners :lol2:


Shell to be honest I havent been well for the past three months and things just seem to be getting worse all the time, and when the doctors look up and say they have no idea whats causing it or why it wont react properly to meds it really doesn't boost your confidence at all so told them this weekend I wanted to go home as iwas fed up with being in hosp and they have let me but have to go back tomorrow again Still at least I can still smile and ~i have my pets and friends so not everything is bad


----------



## Amalthea

At least you are trying to stay positive, Sammy.... As hard as that is!!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> If only I had the channel lol and Glyn wasnt on the ps3 as he has finally finished uni for the year. I love the vid of Diesel he looks like he is really enjoying himself lol.
> 
> Oh and Col you have alot to answer for lol you have turned myself and Glyn into chi people ARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!! we have decided for our next dog we want one and as a companion Glyn would like a Doberman, yep we do like our weird combos lol I want like Lolly and she will be walked and not carried everywhere lol.


SAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

and come take dexter? free? :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

To be honest Jen what else is there to do I cant change it so just have to deal with it lol and there are alot of people out htere alot worse off than me at the moment


Ok deal will send Glyn up for him lol told you i would get him eventually lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> To be honest Jen what else is there to do I cant change it so just have to deal with it lol and there are alot of people out htere alot worse off than me at the moment
> 
> 
> Ok deal will send Glyn up for him lol told you i would get him eventually lol


you will soon send him back , hes being a complete arse :lol2:
you need to come on msn for a catch up soon :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Will do hun just trying to find the energy lol have to do meds in a min oh joy i think i make a good babies rattle right at this moment lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Will do hun just trying to find the energy lol have to do meds in a min oh joy i think i make a good babies rattle right at this moment lol


:lol2:

i dont even remember what was going on last time we chatted...i TOLD you, that you would keep the kittens didnt i :lol2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Hi Eileen thank you I am now getting really fed up with my health seems to be I am forever in and out of hospital which I hate and the so called doctors have no idea what is causing it which makes me feel so confident in their training etc Would love a week with no hospital right now but not likely to happen, still it is good to feel well enough to come on and say hello it has been what six weeks since i was last online which is far to long lol.


Is it that long! :gasp: Time goes so quickly nowadays, but i didn't think it was actually that long ago since you were last on!

I wonder why the doctors can't give you a diagnosis? You must be totally fed up.


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Im quite sad tonight as Chris`s best friend who loves across the road is leaving for the army tomorrow


Awww, I feel like this every time one of my mates flies out to afghan or iraq for a tour. 



feorag said:


> If he does decide to choose Hexham, I'm sure we can meet up. If you come to spend a couple of days with him you can always stay here!
> 
> I did have a lovely holiday thanks - not quite our usual holiday, because of having family with us, but enjoyable none the less.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm judging a photographic cat show and face painting for the sanctuary at the Northern Pride Pet Show!


It is all go now you are back. On the forum too. Logged on to a load of pages and though Eileen must be settled back at home by now!



Shell195 said:


> I keep getting emails from Christian dating sites, do you think they are trying to tell me something:lol2:
> 
> I never told you, Steve has had a bad pain in his thumb for the last few months, then he managed to catch it which made it feel like it was burning so went to A&E and when they x rayed it they found he had an old break.It has set wrong so now he needs to go and see an orthopedic surgeon:gasp: He doesnt even know when he broke it :crazy:


Lol and Lol. Men for you. On the dating site thing, I nearly wet myself laughing. 



Amalthea said:


> Welcome back, Eileen!!!
> 
> Silly Steve! Very much like a man. Whines about minor stuff, but doesn't bother about going to see a doctor when it's needed, right? *lol*
> 
> It's a shame for Amy Whinehouse's family, but really not a surprise.


Hadn't heard about Amy Winehouse but then haven't had chance to watch the news. 



Zoo-Man said:


> Welcome back Eileen, glad you had a great break.
> 
> We have a third person living with us now - Clark's youngest brother Mikey, whos 17. His mum has moved to Nuneaton to live with their sister whos in the army so she can help look after her grandchild. Mikey wanted to stay on to finish his college course, so he has taken up residence in one of our spare rooms.


Busy times Col, I am sure he will be fine, at 17 I guess he is pretty self sufficient anyway. How much longer has he got to go?



Shell195 said:


> I actually feel like Ive been run over by a bus this morning, I think Im just tired.
> Colin, I hope your lodger is a good one, teenagers are a bit to much like hardwork for me:lol2:


Snap on the bus thing, see below!



Amalthea said:


> Good luck with your new lodger, Col!!! I'm with Eileen and Shell... And I've never even had one *lol*


I've lived with multiple people, lots of house mates. Sods the lot of them. At least you can kick a lodger out!



sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone Just though I would pop in and say hello as it has been a while Not going to go into the details but have been and still am seriously ill and wondering if it will get any better
> 
> 
> The two rescue kittens are doing really well and yes they are staying here for good they are just over twelve weeks old now and I have missed them as they have tripled in size and are totally hectic just like they should be The only problem I have now is finding some sort of flea treatment to use on Nero as he has had a nasty reaction to drop on so not sure if I should try a different one or a different method of application


Sammy - I hope the docs come through for you soon.

What drop on did you use? Frontline? 


My weekend has been hell. Men! You tell them they have loads of stuff and it is going to take loads of time to move it. Plus you ask them to take the stuff to the tip weeks ago so you don't have to do it when you move. They don't think so and don't make the trip. So I spent the last two days, lugging and lifting Martyn's stuff, scrubbing his old house (with a pathetic help from his old housemate which moved out recently) and weeding the garden which no one else was willing to help with. Martyn moved to my place yesterday ready for us to move to our new place next weekend. It took us two days (with help from a big burly friend with a huge van) to move his stuff to the workshop and filled it after 2 runs. 2 more runs now fill my two up two down and it looks like a dump. Plus he missed the tip on sunday so all of that crap is now covering my back patio. Old sofa, car bits old freezer. you name it, it is out there. Add in that M was like a bear with a bad head all weekend - he hates moving (as if I love it and have to do all of his stuff too - my stuff is my own problem!)

I am hoping next weekends move goes a lot smoother with the help that I have been offered. Plus that my aching muscles have sorted themselves out by then cause I hurt all over today!


----------



## feorag

That sounds like a whole lot of fun. Not sure if I could cope with moving stuff twice that close together. But I know what you mean about men!

I'm still busy sorting out unpacked stuff because of being out all day yesterday and Barry's away on a course on Tuesday, so 2 days of me having to do everything in the house - not looking forward to that!!! :gasp:


----------



## Nix

Not sure I can cope either. 

Sounds like you are in for a couple of hellish days too!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thanks Colin.
> 
> :gasp: Teenager alert :gasp: Teenager alert: Hope he's a happy contented one, cos if he isn't God help you! :lol2:





Shell195 said:


> Colin, I hope your lodger is a good one, teenagers are a bit to much like hardwork for me:lol2:





Amalthea said:


> Good luck with your new lodger, Col!!! I'm with Eileen and Shell... And I've never even had one *lol*


Don't worry guys, Mikey is a good lad. And I have a good strangle hold if that changes! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> There you go Colin - not 4 poofs and a piano - 4 poofs and a few dogs just for you!! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> And the mpegs of the Red Kites http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/726399-skyful-red-kites.html


Aww, some nice Chis there, & a cute JRT. A couple of nice gents too hehe.

We were at the Leeds Championship Show yesterday with Indy. She was placed VHC in her puppy class, & 2nd in her junior class! :2thumb: Then on leaving, as we reached the car, we were amazed to see a Red Kite soaring low above us! It was gliding effortlessly & slowly, & circled the car park twice. That made my day!


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone Just though I would pop in and say hello as it has been a while Not going to go into the details but have been and still am seriously ill and wondering if it will get any better
> 
> Like the pic Eileen I can inderstand why you took it they are very nice lol
> 
> Col good luck with the teenager they can be very hard work had my nephew stay with me back last year and boy never again lol
> 
> The two rescue kittens are doing really well and yes they are staying here for good they are just over twelve weeks old now and I have missed them as they have tripled in size and are totally hectic just like they should be The only problem I have now is finding some sort of flea treatment to use on Nero as he has had a nasty reaction to drop on so not sure if I should try a different one or a different method of application


Hiya Sam, great to see you posting here again. Sorry to hear your health is still a worry, but lets hope things pick up for you hunni x

Just read your next post about wanting a Chihuahua. Good choice! hehe but you can't blame me, its those devious little Mexican Mouse Hounds! hehe


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, some nice Chis there, & a cute JRT. A couple of nice gents too hehe.
> 
> We were at the Leeds Championship Show yesterday with Indy. She was placed VHC in her puppy class, & 2nd in her junior class! :2thumb: Then on leaving, as we reached the car, we were amazed to see a Red Kite soaring low above us! It was gliding effortlessly & slowly, & circled the car park twice. That made my day!


Indeed he he!! :2thumb:

That would have made my day too - Indy did very well and the Red Kite was a great finishing off - did you look at my mpegs? Quite a sight isn't it? :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Indeed he he!! :2thumb:
> 
> That would have made my day too - Indy did very well and the Red Kite was a great finishing off - did you look at my mpegs? Quite a sight isn't it? :2thumb:


Yes, your pics were amazing! I've seen Red Kites at Bird Of Prey centres & they are lovely birds but to see them in flight in the wild is breathtaking.


----------



## Amalthea

Wrong time of day for you, isn't it, Col?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Wrong time of day for you, isn't it, Col?


It certainly is! I was so tired last night after a long day at the dog show that I was falling asleep in the living room so I went up to bed early, which is almost unheard of! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Amazing what going to bed at a reasonable hour does *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Amazing what going to bed at a reasonable hour does *lol*


:lol2:


----------



## Nix

I crashed out before 11pm last night but 7am was a hell of a struggle this morning.

Just thought you guys might be interested in this :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/726627-new-leo.html


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> I crashed out before 11pm last night but 7am was a hell of a struggle this morning.
> 
> Just thought you guys might be interested in this :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/726627-new-leo.html



:flrt: Super cute!!


----------



## Nix

Is indeed. I couldn't resist. So funny when whooping down crickets too. 







































Many popcorn threads today. Light blue touch paper and stand well back for the fireworks!


----------



## Amalthea

I love when leopard geckos do their little tail wiggle before pouncing on tasties 

Loving the stupidity of threads lately!!! *lol*


----------



## Nix

Ours was mainly just darting at them straight away but did one full tail waggly pounce last night. Kitty style. Had us in stitches for ages!


----------



## Amalthea

That's the one!! Super cute!


----------



## Nix

I nearly wet myself laughing it was so funny. Really cute as you say and something you just don't get over. Going to try to get a video of speedy doing it when we feed tonight


----------



## Shell195

I never had chance to come on this morning. Fudge our 8/9 year old moglet appeared to have a huge abscess near her ear and her balance was bad so off to the vets we went. It tuns out its a hematoma which is caused either by trauma eg falling or running into something or a ruptured tumour:gasp: Poor little girl as she also has quite a bad heart murmur 
Shes had pain relief and antibiotics and is eating soft food but I still cant figure out whats happened to her!!!

Its been a strange day at the sanctuary as we had a call from a man asking us to take a 2 year old meercat female that had started biting small children and a call from a lady who wants to leave us her 8 grey squirrels and a legacy in her will. Shes had the males castrated and they live in a large aviary in the garden.


----------



## Amalthea

I'm sorry about Fudge  Should be ok, though, right??

How odd about the meerkat! What'd you guys say?? It irritates me when people get these exotics and then get rid once they get past the cute baby stage and start acting like the wild animal they are.

Are you gonna take the squizzles (when the lady goes)?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'm sorry about Fudge  Should be ok, though, right??
> 
> How odd about the meerkat! What'd you guys say?? It irritates me when people get these exotics and then get rid once they get past the cute baby stage and start acting like the wild animal they are.
> 
> Are you gonna take the squizzles (when the lady goes)?


 
I think she will be ok if its not a ruptured tumour. She seems a lot happier now shes had a pain killer, Ive shut her in Chris`s bedroom as I dont want her falling off anywhere as shes still wobbly.

I actually took the phone number of the man with the meercat. Ive given him one of the few contacts I have for these little critters as he said he would try and help him out.

I think we are considering taking this lady`s 7 cats and all her squigs if anthing happens to her.
I wish when she handreared them she would hand them over to the squirrel rescue people and not make pets out of them


----------



## Amalthea

Want me to ask Marie (glidergirl) if she knows anybody who deals with meerkats? I know her and Rich USED to keep them, but don't any more.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Want me to ask Marie (glidergirl) if she knows anybody who deals with meerkats? I know her and Rich USED to keep them, but don't any more.


 
You can do then if Andy cant help there is another option:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening every one sorry I disappered last night but fell asleep on the lappy lol
Yep it has been that long that i have been absent the onyl reason i know is I checked my posts and the last thing i was chatting about was having the kittens dumped on me and they were six weeks then and are now twelve.

I wish the doctors would sort out what is causing this problem as it really is getting on my nerves now the endless blood tests and meds to try and cure it none of which seem to work at all, and still no light at the end of the tunnel sort of thing but oh well eventually they will either kill or cure lol

Col it is your fault lol I always thought they were yappy little dogs and now i find them cute and adorable lol

Nix no it wasn't frontline it was the same one as I used on all the cats last year with no problems at all, but this time it caused him to loose all his hair on the site that I put it then it went all weepy and horrible and the spot got really big then it just healed up fine and the hair is starting to grow back

And finally Ami-j yes you did lol and I was outvoted when it came to the descision on whether they were to stay or not I was quite happy to rehome them but Glyn said it would upset Figaro too much and i have to agree that Figaro has gotten very attached to them both curling up and grooming them etc, so they have gotten to stay lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Evening every one sorry I disappered last night but fell asleep on the lappy lol
> Yep it has been that long that i have been absent the onyl reason i know is I checked my posts and the last thing i was chatting about was having the kittens dumped on me and they were six weeks then and are now twelve.
> 
> I wish the doctors would sort out what is causing this problem as it really is getting on my nerves now the endless blood tests and meds to try and cure it none of which seem to work at all, and still no light at the end of the tunnel sort of thing but oh well eventually they will either kill or cure lol
> 
> Col it is your fault lol I always thought they were yappy little dogs and now i find them cute and adorable lol
> 
> Nix no it wasn't frontline it was the same one as I used on all the cats last year with no problems at all, but this time it caused him to loose all his hair on the site that I put it then it went all weepy and horrible and the spot got really big then it just healed up fine and the hair is starting to grow back
> 
> And finally Ami-j yes you did lol and I was outvoted when it came to the descision on whether they were to stay or not I was quite happy to rehome them but Glyn said it would upset Figaro too much and i have to agree that Figaro has gotten very attached to them both curling up and grooming them etc, so they have gotten to stay lol


Hi again Sam, it must be very worying not knowing what is actually up with you.
I think we all knew the kittens would stay with you:whistling2:
Maybe try Fontline spray this time as its not known to cause reactions.
When do you go back to hospital?


----------



## Amalthea

I know how you feel, Sammy.... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I never had chance to come on this morning. Fudge our 8/9 year old moglet appeared to have a huge abscess near her ear and her balance was bad so off to the vets we went. It tuns out its a hematoma which is caused either by trauma eg falling or running into something or a ruptured tumour:gasp: Poor little girl as she also has quite a bad heart murmur
> Shes had pain relief and antibiotics and is eating soft food but I still cant figure out whats happened to her!!!
> 
> Its been a strange day at the sanctuary as we had a call from a man asking us to take a 2 year old meercat female that had started biting small children and a call from a lady who wants to leave us her 8 grey squirrels and a legacy in her will. Shes had the males castrated and they live in a large aviary in the garden.





Shell195 said:


> I think she will be ok if its not a ruptured tumour. She seems a lot happier now shes had a pain killer, Ive shut her in Chris`s bedroom as I dont want her falling off anywhere as shes still wobbly.
> 
> I actually took the phone number of the man with the meercat. Ive given him one of the few contacts I have for these little critters as he said he would try and help him out.
> 
> I think we are considering taking this lady`s 7 cats and all her squigs if anthing happens to her.
> I wish when she handreared them she would hand them over to the squirrel rescue people and not make pets out of them


Sorry to hear about Fudge, Shell. Hope it isn't a ruptured tumour - an abscess probably would be a a better choice.

And where did the 7 cats come from? I can't remember you mentioning that before, so I'm a tad confused (nothing new there, then) :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I think she will be ok if its not a ruptured tumour. She seems a lot happier now shes had a pain killer, Ive shut her in Chris`s bedroom as I dont want her falling off anywhere as shes still wobbly.
> 
> I actually took the phone number of the man with the meercat. Ive given him one of the few contacts I have for these little critters as he said he would try and help him out.
> 
> I think we are considering taking this lady`s 7 cats and all her squigs if anthing happens to her.
> I wish when she handreared them she would hand them over to the squirrel rescue people and not make pets out of them


If need be Shell, Im sure Sallie & John (Africa) would be able to help with the Meerkat.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Evening every one sorry I disappered last night but fell asleep on the lappy lol
> Yep it has been that long that i have been absent the onyl reason i know is I checked my posts and the last thing i was chatting about was having the kittens dumped on me and they were six weeks then and are now twelve.
> 
> I wish the doctors would sort out what is causing this problem as it really is getting on my nerves now the endless blood tests and meds to try and cure it none of which seem to work at all, and still no light at the end of the tunnel sort of thing but oh well eventually they will either kill or cure lol
> 
> *Col it is your fault lol I always thought they were yappy little dogs and now i find them cute and adorable lol*
> 
> Nix no it wasn't frontline it was the same one as I used on all the cats last year with no problems at all, but this time it caused him to loose all his hair on the site that I put it then it went all weepy and horrible and the spot got really big then it just healed up fine and the hair is starting to grow back
> 
> And finally Ami-j yes you did lol and I was outvoted when it came to the descision on whether they were to stay or not I was quite happy to rehome them but Glyn said it would upset Figaro too much and i have to agree that Figaro has gotten very attached to them both curling up and grooming them etc, so they have gotten to stay lol


Not guilty your honour! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

some pics i took today of Dexter


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Evening every one sorry I disappered last night but fell asleep on the lappy lol
> Yep it has been that long that i have been absent the onyl reason i know is I checked my posts and the last thing i was chatting about was having the kittens dumped on me and they were six weeks then and are now twelve.
> 
> I wish the doctors would sort out what is causing this problem as it really is getting on my nerves now the endless blood tests and meds to try and cure it none of which seem to work at all, and still no light at the end of the tunnel sort of thing but oh well eventually they will either kill or cure lol
> 
> Col it is your fault lol I always thought they were yappy little dogs and now i find them cute and adorable lol
> 
> Nix no it wasn't frontline it was the same one as I used on all the cats last year with no problems at all, but this time it caused him to loose all his hair on the site that I put it then it went all weepy and horrible and the spot got really big then it just healed up fine and the hair is starting to grow back
> 
> *And finally Ami-j yes you did lol and I was outvoted when it came to the descision on whether they were to stay or not I was quite happy to rehome them but Glyn said it would upset Figaro too much and i have to agree that Figaro has gotten very attached to them both curling up and grooming them etc, so they have gotten to stay lo*l


ami_j eh when did you start calling me with the username :lol2:
im glad fig likes them :flrt: what do the other two think?


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Hi again Sam, it must be very worying not knowing what is actually up with you.
> I think we all knew the kittens would stay with you:whistling2:
> Maybe try Fontline spray this time as its not known to cause reactions.
> When do you go back to hospital?


Yeah it is very worrying all they can say is think it is some form of infection but not what is causingit or why it wont clear with antibiotics but they are really clasping at straws as they cant say why i have real sensitivity in my skin on my legs and arms or why when i try to eat or drink anything it feels like either razorblades or acid and i have been on so many meds now to try and relieve the symptoms I feel like i should rattle lol. I go back to hospital this week and then have various other appointments i have to attend in the next few weeks the last being at the beginning of september at the pulminar care clinic and the severe asthma clinic just to try and see if any of them can find anything


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> ami_j eh when did you start calling me with the username :lol2:
> im glad fig likes them :flrt: what do the other two think?


Well i was trying to remember who had said what lol so shoot me 
Dexter is getting very big and is still sweet I see

As for nero he likes them one second and will play etc with them and always seems willing to curl up with them for a nap so think he like sthem and well Dante is just Dante he hates everyone unless he is outside but we have caught him curled up asleep with the kittens so I think he likes them too


And Col you are guilty you showed us both the cute little puppy and the cute little mum and you made us see they arent dogs that need to be carried everywhere or used as a fashion accessory and now we are hooked lol so its all your fault lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Well i was trying to remember who had said what lol so shoot me
> Dexter is getting very big and is still sweet I see
> 
> As for nero he likes them one second and will play etc with them and always seems willing to curl up with them for a nap so think he like sthem and well Dante is just Dante he hates everyone unless he is outside but we have caught him curled up asleep with the kittens so I think he like sthem too


why would i shoot you? hehe i want to gossip with ya
lol bless Dante 
haha yes hes 19 inches to the shoulder now...looks so much like a jackrussell i think :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Well i was trying to remember who had said what lol so shoot me
> Dexter is getting very big and is still sweet I see
> 
> As for nero he likes them one second and will play etc with them and always seems willing to curl up with them for a nap so think he like sthem and well Dante is just Dante he hates everyone unless he is outside but we have caught him curled up asleep with the kittens so I think he likes them too
> 
> 
> *And Col you are guilty you showed us both the cute little puppy and the cute little mum and you made us see they arent dogs that need to be carried everywhere or used as a fashion accessory and now we are hooked lol so its all your fault lol*


Well Im glad I have at least had the positive effect of influencing your take on Chihuahuas & have shown the lack of need for carrying, etc. :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> why would i shoot you? hehe i want to gossip with ya
> lol bless Dante
> haha yes hes 19 inches to the shoulder now...looks so much like a jackrussell i think :lol2:


well all I can say is thats one big jack russell lol, and the shooting was calling you by your user name lol. Wake up woman as for the chat, well I am off to bed in a minute but I promise to make time for you tomorrow evening to catch up on everything, as long as I dont end up being carted off to hospital with breathing difficulties again as my chest is really tight and my cough seems to have worsened in the past couple of hours, so keep your fingers crossed it doesnt mean me being admitted yet again


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Well Im glad I have at least had the positive effect of influencing your take on Chihuahuas & have shown the lack of need for carrying, etc. :2thumb:


Yep you sure did lol but you never warned me that OCD was catching lol and now I seem to have it big time and so does Glyn. We are starting to save to be able to get one as they are so expensive so the wedding is going to be put on hold for a while lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> why would i shoot you? hehe i want to gossip with ya
> lol bless Dante
> haha yes hes 19 inches to the shoulder now...looks so much like a jackrussell i think :lol2:


I was going to say Jai, Dexter is looking slightly more JRT-esque in those pics hun.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Yep you sure did lol but you never warned me that OCD was catching lol and now I seem to have it big time and so does Glyn. We are starting to save to be able to get one as they are so expensive so the wedding is going to be put on hold for a while lol


Aww, you'll love being a Chi-mum. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear about Fudge, Shell. Hope it isn't a ruptured tumour - an abscess probably would be a a better choice.
> 
> And where did the 7 cats come from? I can't remember you mentioning that before, so I'm a tad confused (nothing new there, then) :roll:


 
The vet is sure it isnt an abscess and I dont see how she can have damaged herself that much so a tumour seems the most likely thing to me. The vet could see blood in her ear too  When I think about it she hasnt been very accurate in her jumping for quite a while but that was the only symptom!

You arent going mad Eileen , I never mentioned the cats before as it was the squirrels being left in her will that was strange:lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> If need be Shell, Im sure Sallie & John (Africa) would be able to help with the Meerkat.


I will keep them in mind. His one request was it was somewhere as local as possible so he could get updates. Hopefully Andy will help him out.



ami_j said:


> some pics i took today of Dexter
> image
> image
> image


 
Awwwww:flrt:


sammy1969 said:


> well all I can say is thats one big jack russell lol, and the shooting was calling you by your user name lol. Wake up woman as for the chat, well I am off to bed in a minute but I promise to make time for you tomorrow evening to catch up on everything, as long as I dont end up being carted off to hospital with breathing difficulties again as my chest is really tight and my cough seems to have worsened in the past couple of hours, so keep your fingers crossed it doesnt mean me being admitted yet again


 
Fingers crossed your cough improves and you dont end up in hospital again.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, you'll love being a Chi-mum. :2thumb:


YEah I think I will theya re so cute and a chi is just my size these days could even sneek it into the hospital with me lol and if they say that it has to go home I will just threaten them with you and CLarke and all the other chi mums and dads on here.Also we have come across a few that are just so cute strutting along the street actually being walked not sure if I want long or short haired though think short and also one like Lola in colour would be great. See have it all worked out just need to find out what probs they can have and find a good breeder to purchase from


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> well all I can say is thats one big jack russell lol, and the shooting was calling you by your user name lol. Wake up woman as for the chat, well I am off to bed in a minute but I promise to make time for you tomorrow evening to catch up on everything, as long as I dont end up being carted off to hospital with breathing difficulties again as my chest is really tight and my cough seems to have worsened in the past couple of hours, so keep your fingers crossed it doesnt mean me being admitted yet again


haha just a bit...and i still wont shoot you...see you soon : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> haha just a bit...and i still wont shoot you...see you soon : victory:


Yep sure will as I am off to bed now hopefully it will help I will speak to everyone tomorrow night all


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> YEah I think I will theya re so cute and a chi is just my size these days could even sneek it into the hospital with me lol and if they say that it has to go home I will just threaten them with you and CLarke and all the other chi mums and dads on here.Also we have come across a few that are just so cute strutting along the street actually being walked not sure if I want long or short haired though think short and also one like Lola in colour would be great. See have it all worked out just need to find out what probs they can have and find a good breeder to purchase from


They are generally a very healthy breed, with no particular problems that are tested for. They can sometimes suffer from patella luxation, & you have to be a little careful of knocks to their head, as they can sometimes have a permanent soft spot (like human babies have when young). They can also retain puppy teeth when teething, which can result in wonky adult teeth. But other than those, Chihuahuas are a healthy breed. Long-coats tend to be slightly larger than smooth-coats, & obviously they need a lot of grooming.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> They are generally a very healthy breed, with no particular problems that are tested for. They can sometimes suffer from patella luxation, & you have to be a little careful of knocks to their head, as they can sometimes have a permanent soft spot (like human babies have when young). They can also retain puppy teeth when teething, which can result in wonky adult teeth. But other than those, Chihuahuas are a healthy breed. Long-coats tend to be slightly larger than smooth-coats, & obviously they need a lot of grooming.


Thats good to know so really an easy dog to keep and love now just have to find a good breeder as i think the smaller ones are cuter for some reason so will have to be a smooth coat lol
Now i am definately off to bed lol night


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I was going to say Jai, Dexter is looking slightly more JRT-esque in those pics hun.


you think so?


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Thats good to know so really an easy dog to keep and love now just have to find a good breeder as i think the smaller ones are cuter for some reason so will have to be a smooth coat lol
> Now i am definately off to bed lol night


Well we'll have puppies available around the end of the year..... :whistling2:



ami_j said:


> you think so?


Yes, in his face I could see a bit of Joe.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Well we'll have puppies available around the end of the year..... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in his face I could see a bit of Joe.


ooooh! possibly...could be hes jack russell cross dobe instead of jrt x staffy


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ooooh! possibly...could be hes jack russell cross dobe instead of jrt x staffy


Mmm, could be, as you don't get black & tan Staffys & JRTs should be white with black or tan markings.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, could be, as you don't get black & tan Staffys & JRTs should be white with black or tan markings.


black and tan staffys do crop up but they are uncommon as they arent a kc colour...shame cos they are gorgeous:flrt:
black and tan labs crop up sometimes too..they are awesome aswel....but i like black and tan :flrt:


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> You can do then if Andy cant help there is another option:2thumb:


 
I think Col mentioned it but Sallie and John Bent have a mob of meerkats already. I am sure they can take her. 

Shell - I hope fudge is ok.

Today started with a bang - had a bad nights sleep and then at 5:30 am this morning had a bad reflux which had me coughing til I puked. RSI is bad in wrists today so back in both splints :devil: yay go beige neoprene for me. Forgive me if a bit cranky today, can hardly breathe and completely knackered. At work because they don't really believe you if you get sick (our boss is the healthiest man in the world) and I already have a sick leave review in a couple of weeks which is triggered if you have 12 days off in any 12 month period. They say it is just a formality but it is more like an inquisition and disciplinary. Basically they make you feel bad about being ill! Deep joy.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Nic - that stinks! I realise that there are people who use sickness as an excuse to have a day off work which does make it harder for the genuinely sick, but it's not as if anyone would actually choose to be sick and have loads of health problems, is it?

I feel so guilty because I haven't rung your friend yet! :gasp: The phone signal at the cottage was very weak and even phoning Iain 80 miles away to arrange the weekend visit took about 6 separate diallings and me walking around the garden trying to find a hot spot! :roll:

So it would have made a phone call to your friend very difficult and then when we were out visiting during the day I simply forgot! Then I'd get home at night, relax and realise I hadn't rung her! :blush:

Things have been 'all systems go' here since we got back, what with unpacking, washing, me being out all day on Sunday, Barry going away today on a course and generally just trying to get back into the normal run-of-the-mill routine and I've just realised that I've still forgotten to phone your friend.

I presume she works during the day, so I'm going to put a reminder in my phone to ring her tonight after tea, but if you are speaking to her first, please apologise profusely for me and tell her that I will ring her! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Trying to sort out going down to London to get a new passport, so I can go home in Sept (it runs out in Sept)... Pain in the butt!!!


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Nic - that stinks! I realise that there are people who use sickness as an excuse to have a day off work which does make it harder for the genuinely sick, but it's not as if anyone would actually choose to be sick and have loads of health problems, is it?
> 
> I feel so guilty because I haven't rung your friend yet! :gasp: The phone signal at the cottage was very weak and even phoning Iain 80 miles away to arrange the weekend visit took about 6 separate diallings and me walking around the garden trying to find a hot spot! :roll:
> 
> So it would have made a phone call to your friend very difficult and then when we were out visiting during the day I simply forgot! Then I'd get home at night, relax and realise I hadn't rung her! :blush:
> 
> Things have been 'all systems go' here since we got back, what with unpacking, washing, me being out all day on Sunday, Barry going away today on a course and generally just trying to get back into the normal run-of-the-mill routine and I've just realised that I've still forgotten to phone your friend.
> 
> I presume she works during the day, so I'm going to put a reminder in my phone to ring her tonight after tea, but if you are speaking to her first, please apologise profusely for me and tell her that I will ring her! :blush:


Yep it does stink royally. I'd rather be healthy and in work believe me. Deb assumed that she had been rehomed and has just taken on two siamese x bengal (apparently) kittens. They look a bit like ragdoll kittens. One is seal point, the other all white. I don't know that she would now take bonnie as well but worth ringing her just in case. I asked my new landlady if I could have a second cat and it was a resounding no despite the fact she admitted she has no problems with the one I have.




Amalthea said:


> Trying to sort out going down to London to get a new passport, so I can go home in Sept (it runs out in Sept)... Pain in the butt!!!


Jen, where is home? I'm guessing it isn't a UK passport you are after then...


----------



## Amalthea

US  Trying to figure out if I need to go down to the embassy in London, because my name's changed (married now) or if I can do it by post. And it takes 15 working days for processing, but the day I could go is the 11th of next month and I want to be in the air by the 1st of Sept. *bangs head on desk* And nobody can answer the phone until 2:30 this afternoon.


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Deb assumed that she had been rehomed and has just taken on two siamese x bengal (apparently) kittens. They look a bit like ragdoll kittens. One is seal point, the other all white. I don't know that she would now take bonnie as well but worth ringing her just in case. I asked my new landlady if I could have a second cat and it was a resounding no despite the fact she admitted she has no problems with the one I have....


Oh dear, that's a shame, but my fault cos my memory's rubbish at the best of times, but juggling children and grandchildren and trying to keep them all happy makes things I want to do myself much more difficult, so I just kept forgetting when I was out and would have been able to find a stronger signal. :sad:

Have to say though, that there's a helluva difference between Somalis and Siamese or bengals, so it doesn't sound like she really was that keen on a Somali - shame though!

I wouldn't even suggest she still take Bonnie if she has Siamese x bengal kittens, because they will be dominant cats and Somalis don't do well with dominant cats. I wouldn't let anyone who owned a bengal have one of my kittens and it was only 1 special Somali boy who I knew would be OK with Siamese that I sold to someone with a Siamese.

Good luck with the passport, Jen - the passport office is a nightmare, so really hope to get to speak to someone later this afternoon.


----------



## Amalthea

What a mix..... Siamese x bengal?!? What was the breeder thinking??


----------



## feorag

To be honest that's what I thought, but no way would anyone with that cross get a Somali from or through me.


----------



## Nix

She and her other half both wanted different breeds. 

I am not sure they are siamese x bengal. I can see the siamese influence but not the bengal. Either way they are mongrels. Rescue kitties from an accidental breeding I believe. I can't stand the siamese whinge. Last cat on my list and bengals are just doo lally!

Fair enough Eileen, I can see where you are coming from  If I hear of any good homes I will put them in touch with you.


----------



## feorag

Glad you understand Nic. Yes please keep me in mind if anyone is looking for a cat. George would never rush to rehome any of his cats - the home has to be right, but there are often Somalis looking for homes.


----------



## Shell195

Been to the hospital for my post procedure check up, waited an hour to be told I dont need to have my gall bladder removed yet, I could have told them that:bash: My next appointment is in 6 months time.

It amazes me why people cross breeds, I saw an advert for Sphynx x persian which is 2 extremes, god help the poor kittens:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I HATE that, Shell... Waiting well past your freaking appt time to be told something pointless. Why have appt times if there's no chance you're going to be sign anywhere near then?!?

Why would you even dream of crossing a sphynx and persian?!?! The mind boggles!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Been to the hospital for my post procedure check up, waited an hour to be told I dont need to have my gall bladder removed yet, I could have told them that:bash: My next appointment is in 6 months time.
> 
> It amazes me why people cross breeds, I saw an advert for Sphynx x persian which is 2 extremes, god help the poor kittens:bash:


That's hospital for ya! :bash: They're the only ones who are in a hurry if you keep them waiting! 

Totally agree with you about the crossing pedigree breeds! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Glad you understand Nic. Yes please keep me in mind if anyone is looking for a cat. George would never rush to rehome any of his cats - the home has to be right, but there are often Somalis looking for homes.


I'll keep working on my landlady! I have one moggie already but she is good with other cats when she gets to know them. Even lets a wonky cat from down the road come in the back and share her biscuits (if I don't shoo her out first - I never intend to feed other peoples cats!)



Shell195 said:


> Been to the hospital for my post procedure check up, waited an hour to be told I dont need to have my gall bladder removed yet, I could have told them that:bash: My next appointment is in 6 months time.
> 
> It amazes me why people cross breeds, I saw an advert for Sphynx x persian which is 2 extremes, god help the poor kittens:bash:


What a pain on the appointment Shell. Spyhnx x persian. Nekkid babies with flat faces? Ew. No no no no no. Why you would do that I don't know. Not improving type at all. 



Amalthea said:


> I HATE that, Shell... Waiting well past your freaking appt time to be told something pointless. Why have appt times if there's no chance you're going to be sign anywhere near then?!?
> 
> Why would you even dream of crossing a sphynx and persian?!?! The mind boggles!!


still not worked it out!



feorag said:


> That's hospital for ya! :bash: They're the only ones who are in a hurry if you keep them waiting!
> 
> Totally agree with you about the crossing pedigree breeds! :2thumb:


The only time I would outcross a pedigree is for a permitted outcross to improve type! (thinking snowshoes etc)


----------



## Amalthea

‪Cats 101: Turkish Angora‬‏ - YouTube

:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen!

‪Cats 101: Somali‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Amalthea

And Shell 

‪Cats 101 - Sphynx‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> The only time I would outcross a pedigree is for a permitted outcross to improve type! (thinking snowshoes etc)


Exactly! That's unavoidable in a minority breed because of the need to widen the gene pool and avoid inbreeding, but in the cat world they would be known as the breed they are with 'variant' added on the end, not as a cross between, say, a persian and a Sphynx, so that kind of crossing is inevitable in new and minority breeds.



Amalthea said:


> Eileen!
> 
> ‪Cats 101: Somali‬‏ - YouTube


I saw that down the side when I was watching the Angora. I :gasp: at the 2-3 times weekly brushing - that's totally unnecessary.

We never brushed ours that often until they became really old and lost coat condition. In fact most of ours were never near a comb except after they were bathed for a cat show! So no cat shows for 3 months - no grooming and never any knots.


----------



## Amalthea

Louis is the same... We rarely have to brush him, except after a bath. But he is a manky cat and we have to keep the hair around his butt and feet trimmed *lol*

*wants an angora*

(obviously a blue eyed white one)


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *wants an angora*
> 
> (obviously a blue eyed white one)


Of course! And one day you will get one, I'm sure!


----------



## Amalthea

One day... I made Gary sit down and watch that episode of Cats 101.... *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

*flutters eyelashes*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../726481-unofficial-rfuk-potm-july-voting.html


----------



## Shell195

The Sphynx getting bathed has awful skin 
I will vote for you if I know which is your photo:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! 

Cultural shock this morning as had to get up and feed animals and walk dogs, cos Barry's back in Manchester! :gasp: It would have been OK if he'd switched off his alarm, cos it went off at 5:45 this morning and as much as I love Freddie Mercury, having him blasting in my ear when I'm in a deep sleep isn't my idea of fun! :lol2:

Not such a nice day today, but Anne and I are going car-booting, then back to her house to make up some European (Pandora style) bracelets to hopefully sell on our table when we start selling again in a week's time.

Holidays have cocked up all plans as we would normally be selling by now, but my late holiday and Iain, Shirley and Ellie coming next week means we can't start selling for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> The Sphynx getting bathed has awful skin
> I will vote for you if I know which is your photo:lol2:


I thought that... Could it be cuz of the sun??

And you'll know *lol*



feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Cultural shock this morning as had to get up and feed animals and walk dogs, cos Barry's back in Manchester! :gasp: It would have been OK if he'd switched off his alarm, cos it went off at 5:45 this morning and as much as I love Freddie Mercury, having him blasting in my ear when I'm in a deep sleep isn't my idea of fun! :lol2:
> 
> Not such a nice day today, but Anne and I are going car-booting, then back to her house to make up some European (Pandora style) bracelets to hopefully sell on our table when we start selling again in a week's time.
> 
> Holidays have cocked up all plans as we would normally be selling by now, but my late holiday and Iain, Shirley and Ellie coming next week means we can't start selling for another 2 weeks.


Eww... 5:45. Blegh. 

Carbooting sounds fun, though!! 

Think I'm gonna clean out the gigs today... Maybe dye my hair. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been busy this morning but Steves back on nights tonight so hes now in bed. Fudge seems to be recovering well and her balance is so much better, I think shes enjoying being in Chris`s bedroom as shes ever so purry and loves having visitors:lol2:
Sophie was away last night so Ive been in charge of her 3 cats, Prince is the most aloof cat Ive ever met, its as if he cant see or hear me. He only came out of her bedroom to look for Sophie and howl, silly cat. He is totally besotted with her!!


----------



## Amalthea

Bless her!! That's good news!!


----------



## Shell195

That sphynx either had sunspots or a fungal infection 
I need to bath my 2 brats later, they hate it:roll:
Is your photo of Diesels eye?


----------



## Amalthea

Poor kitty 

Yup  The theme was "close up" (or something like that) *lol*


----------



## tomwilson

hi guys i've not been to well the last week but i now i feel human again, i had realy bad tooth ache and an absess (possily blood poisoning as a result) but i had the tooth removed and i've been on anti biotics for a few days and i feel alot better. 

anyway where off to see transformers again before it gets pulled from the cinema nodobt i'm gonna cry again god damn michael bay killing my childhood heros


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> hi guys i've not been to well the last week but i now i feel human again, i had realy bad tooth ache and an absess (possily blood poisoning as a result) but i had the tooth removed and i've been on anti biotics for a few days and i feel alot better.
> 
> anyway where off to see transformers again before it gets pulled from the cinema nodobt i'm gonna cry again god damn michael bay killing my childhood heros


 
Im glad you ae feelig better now:2thumb:
:lol2:Tom you are such a girl, they arent even real:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I cried in the first one when Bumblebee was captured... The noises he made were heartbreaking!

Glad you're feeling better, though


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Im glad you ae feelig better now:2thumb:
> :lol2:Tom you are such a girl, they arent even real:whistling2:


 doesn't matter poor iron hide, and bumble bee was strongly mistreated, i'm tempted to try and take him to court over cruelty to sfx generated robots


----------



## feorag

Sorry Tom, but I'm lol-ing! :whistling2:

Well I finally got home at 7:30 tonight - no point in rushing to be on my own, so had a pretty good relaxing day - bought a few bits and pieces - Anne bought loads (nothing new there) including 2 bikes and an organ for her grandson :lol:

Then we started pricing up all the stuff we've accumulated (and thrown out ourselves!) ready for when we start car botting! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

*wants a Bumblebee of her very own*


----------



## feorag

Very random - what's that about???

And did you manage to get through to the Passport Office the other day?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sorry Tom, but I'm lol-ing! :whistling2:
> 
> Well I finally got home at 7:30 tonight - no point in rushing to be on my own, so had a pretty good relaxing day - bought a few bits and pieces - Anne bought loads (nothing new there) including 2 bikes and an organ for her grandson :lol:
> 
> Then we started pricing up all the stuff we've accumulated (and thrown out ourselves!) ready for when we start car botting! :2thumb:


i don't mind diana cried more than i did and nothing even happened to her bumble bee just my favourite getting murdered



feorag said:


> Very random - what's that about???
> 
> And did you manage to get through to the Passport Office the other day?


 bumble bee is one off the robots eileen, diana wants him too


----------



## Amalthea

Nobody freaking answers at the embassy. Useless. But I've just done the paperwork. It looks like I can do it by post, so that's what I'll do.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi everyone, 
I've had a knackering couple of days, as I've worked Tuesday & Wednesday, getting up at 6:20am & getting home at 7pm! I normally work Mondays, Wednesdays & Fridays, so am used to a gap inbetween work days to get me over the long hours. At least I can have a lie-in tomorrow & a nice day off.

Also had to sort out a new stud dog to use on Lolly when she comes into season as the American import dog we were going to use is on the merle register, which means he has been used on merle bitches, could carry the merle gene & therefore may put merle into our line, which we definately don't want. It looks like we will be using a lovely little black tricolour stud with a great pedigree & temperament in Middlesborough.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've had a knackering couple of days, as I've worked Tuesday & Wednesday, getting up at 6:20am & getting home at 7pm! I normally work Mondays, Wednesdays & Fridays, so am used to a gap inbetween work days to get me over the long hours. At least I can have a lie-in tomorrow & a nice day off.
> 
> Also had to sort out a new stud dog to use on Lolly when she comes into season as the American import dog we were going to use is on the merle register, which means he has been used on merle bitches, could carry the merle gene & therefore may put merle into our line, which we definately don't want. It looks like we will be using a lovely little black tricolour stud with a great pedigree & temperament in Middlesborough.


if hes been used on merle bitches and has the merle gene thats dangerous  double merles
plus theres the doubts on the purity of merles 
black and tan :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Nobody freaking answers at the embassy. Useless. But I've just done the paperwork. It looks like I can do it by post, so that's what I'll do.


As long as you get your passport it doesn't matter how you do it, I think???



Zoo-Man said:


> It looks like we will be using a lovely little black tricolour stud with a great pedigree & temperament in Middlesborough.


I like tricolours so that'll be interesting?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> if hes been used on merle bitches and has the merle gene thats dangerous  double merles
> plus theres the doubts on the purity of merles
> black and tan :flrt:


 We don't want anything to do with merles. We're hoping to get a nice black & tan/tricolour bitch to keep. :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> We don't want anything to do with merles. We're hoping to get a nice black & tan/tricolour bitch to keep. :flrt:


dont blame you with the arguments over its purity...shame cos merle is lovely ...black and tan is awesome , im biased though:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> As long as you get your passport it doesn't matter how you do it, I think???


Yeah... And it SEEMS like if you have changed your name since your last passport, all you need is your marriage certificate sent in with the new paperwork. That's what we were worrying about, mainly. Now I have to find somewhere that'll do the US photos... Their specifications are different from the UK passport photos.


----------



## feorag

I thought you'd passed your exams to be a British Citizen, so do you still have to have a US Passport?


----------



## Amalthea

No, I passed my exams to be a resident... I've not taken the citizenship test yet (although, I hear it's exactly the same as a residency test, so just another way to get yet more money out me since I can't become a citizen before becoming a resident). And then if/when I do take the citizenship test, I'll be dual, so will have to carry both passports when I travel overseas.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> No, I passed my exams to be a resident... I've not taken the citizenship test yet (although, I hear it's exactly the same as a residency test, so just another way to get yet more money out me since I can't become a citizen before becoming a resident). And then if/when I do take the citizenship test, I'll be dual, so will have to carry both passports when I travel overseas.


 

That sounds ridiculous:bash: Why the tests if they then make you do this:crazy:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> dont blame you with the arguments over its purity...shame cos merle is lovely ...black and tan is awesome , im biased though:lol2:


Yes, a nice little black & tan will do us nicely, hehe


----------



## Amalthea

Why the tests?? It's a good way to get more money out of the genuine immigrants.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, a nice little black & tan will do us nicely, hehe


 

Sounds gorgeous Colin:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm excited for more puppies FOR ya, Col!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sounds gorgeous Colin:flrt:





Amalthea said:


> I'm excited for more puppies FOR ya, Col!!!!!! :flrt:


Thanks gals, we are excited too, just waiting for Lolly to come into season now.


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Amalthea said:


> No, I passed my exams to be a resident... I've not taken the citizenship test yet (although, I hear it's exactly the same as a residency test, so just another way to get yet more money out me since I can't become a citizen before becoming a resident). And then if/when I do take the citizenship test, I'll be dual, so will have to carry both passports when I travel overseas.


I see! It does stink to have to pass 2 tests that are so very similar! :bash:

Well I'm childminding today and there's a big family day going on at Wallington Hall, a N.Trust property not far from here, so I'm going to take the children and Skye! The Sanctuary have a stall there too, so will meet up with them.


----------



## Shell195

Im at home today and have been doing the usual cleaning:roll:
Im at the sanctuary all day Saturday and Sunday as I have a trustees meeting and we have an Open afternoon on Sunday:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm dying today..... And another month where I'm not pregnant *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'm dying today..... And another month where I'm not pregnant *sigh*


 
*((hugs))*


----------



## ami_j

13 month tri coloured Cocker Spaniel X Doberman. - Wotton-under-edge, Gloucestershire - Dogs | Ad Trader Local Free Ads 

how freaky is this :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> *((hugs))*


Fanx 



ami_j said:


> 13 month tri coloured Cocker Spaniel X Doberman. - Wotton-under-edge, Gloucestershire - Dogs | Ad Trader Local Free Ads
> 
> how freaky is this :gasp:


Hmm.... Something is very familiar. Dexter??? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Fanx
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.... Something is very familiar. Dexter??? :gasp:


haha i know im freaking out! nearly identical, same name, separation anxiety.... this dexter is just three months older though. i wonder if my dex could be spaniel cross would explain his mouth


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I'm dying today..... And another month where I'm not pregnant *sigh*


Oh dear :sad: so sorry to hear that - guess you'll just have to keep trying - it's a good job you enjoy trying! :whistling2:

Better luck next month, hopefully! :2thumb:


ami_j said:


> 13 month tri coloured Cocker Spaniel X Doberman. - Wotton-under-edge, Gloucestershire - Dogs | Ad Trader Local Free Ads
> 
> how freaky is this :gasp:


Very freaky - apart from the obvious roany spanel influence on the chest, he's very like your Dexter! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

That is a bit freaky Jaime, :gasp:

Jen, hope you have better luck in baby-making soon hun. Tell Gary to try harder.... :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely a good thing I enjoy trying, huh!! *lol* I'm feeling better after spending the day in bed with a hot water bottle, popcorn, and Darren Hayes  Oh, and Diesel....



















We've just gotten news that Gary's Nan has been taken in for surgery. She had to pull the emergency cord in her flat and she was rushed to hospital. She's got an aneurysm and it's not looking good...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Definitely a good thing I enjoy trying, huh!! *lol* I'm feeling better after spending the day in bed with a hot water bottle, popcorn, and Darren Hayes  Oh, and Diesel....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> We've just gotten news that Gary's Nan has been taken in for surgery. She had to pull the emergency cord in her flat and she was rushed to hospital. She's got an aneurysm and it's not looking good...


 
Oh no Jen, fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## Amalthea

They're trying to go through her groin to get to it, or something.... Which will give her a 25% chance of making it. But if that doesn't work, they are going to have to go through her chest (break ribs, etc) and that'll lower her chances...


----------



## ami_j

oh no jen  its a low chance but its still a chance  fingers crossed


----------



## Shell195

Jai, maybe you need Dexters twin:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Jai, maybe you need Dexters twin:whistling2:


ahahaha dont think i havent suggested it  i said i thought having two dogs that look the same called dexter would be fun my mother didnt seem keen though :rotfl: 
really wondering if he has spaniel now would explain the droopy mouth, the size and the eyes


----------



## Amalthea

And.... Cramps are back. Meh. 

Not heard anything about Gary's Nan yet.....


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> They're trying to go through her groin to get to it, or something.... Which will give her a 25% chance of making it. But if that doesn't work, they are going to have to go through her chest (break ribs, etc) and that'll lower her chances...


Oh dear, Jen, I'm so sorry to hear that! :sad: I hope they can save her!

That's me just back from my cat club committee meeting, so a really busy day as I didn't get home until 6:20pm.

At least Barry's home, so I'm relieved of late night and early morning dog walking, pet feeding, litter tray cleaning and switching on and off and closing and opening neighbours blinds now! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

She's alive, but sedated at the moment. Her blood pressure is erratic, so they're trying to stabilise that... Just a wait and see thing, I think.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> She's alive, but sedated at the moment. Her blood pressure is erratic, so they're trying to stabilise that... Just a wait and see thing, I think.


Fingers crossed hun ((hugs))


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx... She's a stubborn woman, so hopefully she'll be stubborn in this, too. We shall see.

It's a bit much at the moment... I've not brought it up, but our neighbor has just gotten out of hospital... Bud and Barb have kinda been like surrogate grandparents for me since being here... I think you met them, Shell. Well, Bud has been diagnosed with brain cancer and he's been in hospital for a week after having a seizure... One set of doctors have said that he's got a few weeks left, but then another set have said that it could just be the chemo kicking the crap out of the tumor. So another wait and see thing. Bud has always been so active and strong... *sigh*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx... She's a stubborn woman, so hopefully she'll be stubborn in this, too. We shall see.
> 
> It's a bit much at the moment... I've not brought it up, but our neighbor has just gotten out of hospital... Bud and Barb have kinda been like surrogate grandparents for me since being here... I think you met them, Shell. Well, Bud has been diagnosed with brain cancer and he's been in hospital for a week after having a seizure... One set of doctors have said that he's got a few weeks left, but then another set have said that it could just be the chemo kicking the crap out of the tumor. So another wait and see thing. Bud has always been so active and strong... *sigh*


 

Awww I remember them, they were nice people.
Fingers crossed for Garys nan and for Bud


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx  They really are a lovely couple... And I hate seeing Barb feeling so helpless. Gary and I are on their emergency call list for the link they're setting up now... And they're getting us a spare key. So if something happens during the night, we can rush right over to help...


----------



## Amalthea

Last one on last night and first one on today.... What's up??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Last one on last night and first one on today.... What's up??


 
Morning Jen, any news?


----------



## Amalthea

Not as yet.... But no news is good news, yes?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Last one on last night and first one on today.... What's up??


Cos me cream crackered! :lol2: I woke up at 8:15 and thought "will I get up", so lay for a bit to wake up properly and promptly fell asleep again until 9:30. So I'm up, showered, dressed and have been speaking to our club treasurer for the last half our as she couldn't get to the meeting last night and it was a meeting she absolutely needed to be at, as we needed a Treasurer's report, a 2011 show report (as she's also our show manager) and a 2012 discussion about going 'back to back' with another local club for our next show, because we keep sustaining a loss. So she was explaining she spent the whole day with her very sick aunt, who was eventually rushed into hospital and the doctors wanted her to stay with her while they did tests and there was no signal for her to phone and explain why she wasn't there, so we've been discussing doing it all by e-mail instead of having another meeting. :roll:

Apparently our show had another loss this year - not sure how much but expect around £400, but the other show sustained an £800 loss :roll: so we need to join forces and hold a 'back to back' show so we can share expenses, otherwise we won't have enough money in the pot to be able to actually hold a show! :sad:


Amalthea said:


> Thanx... She's a stubborn woman, so hopefully she'll be stubborn in this, too. We shall see.
> 
> It's a bit much at the moment... I've not brought it up, but our neighbor has just gotten out of hospital... Bud and Barb have kinda been like surrogate grandparents for me since being here... I think you met them, Shell. Well, Bud has been diagnosed with brain cancer and he's been in hospital for a week after having a seizure... One set of doctors have said that he's got a few weeks left, but then another set have said that it could just be the chemo kicking the crap out of the tumor. So another wait and see thing. Bud has always been so active and strong... *sigh*


Jen, I was so sorry to read this and I hope the second set of doctors are right and that it's just the chemo kicking in! Fingers crossed for both Bud and Gary's Nan that there is better news today.


----------



## feorag

Another Chris Cohen translation. ‪Cat vs Bird - The Translation‬‏ - YouTube

:gasp: Just heard on the lunchtime news that a light aircraft has landed on top of 2 houses in Salford! :gasp:

Hope it's not Cat and Ditta's :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Another Chris Cohen translation. ‪Cat vs Bird - The Translation‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> :gasp: Just heard on the lunchtime news that a light aircraft has landed on top of 2 houses in Salford! :gasp:
> 
> Hope it's not Cat and Ditta's :gasp:


Ive just been watching that on the news, it wasnt Cat and Dittas road Im glad to say. Did you see the dog that ran in front of the car:gasp:


----------



## feorag

I didn't see any footage, only the report that it had happened. Maybe you got more detail in your regional news?


----------



## Charlibob

Just popped in here for a quick nosey and spotted the Salford plane crash!!

Eeek, it's literally 2/3 streets away from the school my oh works in, thank god they broke up for the summer hols last week!!


----------



## Amalthea

It's just so NOT RIGHT seeing Bud hobble about and having difficulty speaking. He's one that is always doing something... Gardening, cleaning the roof, trimming hedges, etc etc etc..... Still no news on Gary's Nan, either.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - it must have been a long day for you and Gary worrying about his nan.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... And Gary's Mom's phone is switched off... So I am assuming she's at the hospital. A quick text would be nice....


----------



## feorag

Yes, just to reassure you that things haven't got any worse.


----------



## Esarosa

What a stressful couple of days for you Jen  I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... *fingers crossed* Gonna go over to see how Bud's doing in a min


----------



## Amalthea

Nan update: Not sedated anymore, blood pressure is better, but still keeps going low, organs are all working... Doing better than the doctors expected.


----------



## feorag

Well that's heartening at least - what's the news on Bud?


----------



## Amalthea

Not been over yet, since I was listening in on Gary's side of the conversation with his Mom... Going now


----------



## Amalthea

Bud's weak, but acting more himself today.... He wouldn't accept any help from anybody while making dinner


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Bud's weak, but acting more himself today.... He wouldn't accept any help from anybody while making dinner


 

What a worrying day you have had. Poor Bud it mut be so frustrating for him  The update on Garys nan sounds a bit more hopeful than last night!


----------



## Amalthea

You can tell Bud is frustrated, bless him. In his head, he can do everything.... And Barbara is quite a worrier, so she keeps asking if he wants help, and that makes him more frustrated...

We're going to go see Gary's Nan tomorrow after my tattoo appointment (hopefully it'll be done tomorrow *WOO*)!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone feeling a little more alive today which is nice actually mananged to get a few things done such as washing and cleaning the kitchen as it was a real mess (Glyn hates doing dishes so leaves them till the last possible minute).

Jen I am so sorry to hear about Gary's nan I hope everything goes well and she has a speedy recovery "hugs".

Oh and i have some news but will wait to say it once certain things have been confirmed so watch this space lol I think you will all be excited too once you find out.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone feeling a little more alive today which is nice actually mananged to get a few things done such as washing and cleaning the kitchen as it was a real mess (Glyn hates doing dishes so leaves them till the last possible minute).
> 
> Jen I am so sorry to hear about Gary's nan I hope everything goes well and she has a speedy recovery "hugs".
> 
> *Oh and i have some news but will wait to say it once certain things have been confirmed so watch this space lol I think you will all be excited too once you find out.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I dont do waiting :whistling2:
> 
> Im glad you are feeling better


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> sammy1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone feeling a little more alive today which is nice actually mananged to get a few things done such as washing and cleaning the kitchen as it was a real mess (Glyn hates doing dishes so leaves them till the last possible minute).
> 
> Jen I am so sorry to hear about Gary's nan I hope everything goes well and she has a speedy recovery "hugs".
> 
> *Oh and i have some news but will wait to say it once certain things have been confirmed so watch this space lol I think you will all be excited too once you find out.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I dont do waiting :whistling2:
> 
> Im glad you are feeling better
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear Shell this is going to kill you then lol as I am very good at keeping people in suspense lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

I am so not a patient person... I've never said otherwise.


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> I am so not a patient person... I've never said otherwise.


Oh dear a second victim for my fiendish plan MWAUHHHHHHHHHHH lol.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear Shell this is going to kill you then lol as I am very good at keeping people in suspense lol.
> 
> 
> 
> tell me!
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

Ebil!!! Ebil, I say!!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Ebil!!! Ebil, I say!!!!


she is *shakes fist*


----------



## Amalthea

*joins in with the fist shaking*


----------



## sammy1969

No Jai I am not telling you either lol you will just have to wait along with the others lol and I am not ebil at all I just like keeping people in suspense


----------



## Amalthea

Ebil.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> No Jai I am not telling you either lol you will just have to wait along with the others lol and I am not ebil at all I just like keeping people in suspense


your getting a chihuahua?


----------



## sammy1969

YOu will have to wait and find out what I am talking about like everyone else Jai for now my lips are sealed till certain things fall into place before i can say what I am talking about so nuh lol


----------



## Amalthea

Ebil.


----------



## Shell195

What the hell is ebil:whistling2:

Aaaah you mean evil lol


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* That's what I said... Ebil


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I dont do waiting :whistling2:


Neither do I! :devil:



sammy1969 said:


> Oh dear a second victim for my fiendish plan MWAUHHHHHHHHHHH lol.


Make that 3! :bash:


Shell195 said:


> What the hell is ebil:whistling2:
> 
> Aaaah you mean evil lol


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## sammy1969

I am not ebil lol i am just a tease and a torment to those with no patience lol.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I am not ebil lol i am just a tease and a torment to those with no patience lol.


 
Of couse you arent ebil Cruella:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Im a bit annoyed as on the 18th July RFUK took out £5.00 for my subs which is fine but on the 19th July they took out another £5.00. Ive followed the advice given by a mod and still I have had no contact and they havent refunded it after having a paypal refund request either:whip: Its only £5.00 but its my £5.00:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I'd be annoyed, too, Shell!!!

Ebil. *nods*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, lets hope Gary's nan & Bud both bring better news soon.

Shell, your right to be cheesed off hun.

Sammy, your a meanie! I think your getting a birdy.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Col  I've got everything crossed....


----------



## sammy1969

I knew my true identity would be revealed eventually Shell, and I would also be annoyed Shell if it were me.
Jen how can you call sweet little innocent me ebil.
Col, me a meanie, is it my fault none of them have any patience to wait and see what happens lol.
And on that note time for bed
Night all


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Sammy, your a meanie! I think your getting a birdy.


I think it's a chi!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I think it's a chi!


An exchange of PMs points me to think its a lil parrot....


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think it's a chi!


 
Me too:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> An exchange of PMs points me to think its a lil parrot....


Damn Col you are too good I didnt realise I had slipped up with you what gave it away lol


----------



## Amalthea

Col.... MY HERO!!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> An exchange of PMs points me to think its a lil parrot....


Aha!!! You had clues! We didn't! :sad:

Well I slept in again today! *shakes head* and now I feel like sh*te! :roll:

Got all the holiday stuff that goes every year to put in the loft, as well as all the car boot stuff and all my face painting stuff, because Iain et al arrive on Monday for a week's holiday and we need the bedrooms, cos at the minute they can't get in them! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Good afternoon!!!

I got back from cumbria this morning  a week goes fast.
I'm now going to work out where I left this thread and catch up :gasp: and then I'll tell you all about the kitten I'm getting in october :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Hi Chloe - welcome back - did you have a lovely time at Pooley Bridge?

Dying to hear about your kitten!


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Hi Chloe - welcome back - did you have a lovely time at Pooley Bridge?
> 
> Dying to hear about your kitten!


Pooley bridge was fantastic! The coolest day was 15 degrees, the rest was 25/26 :gasp: We went swimming in the lake and I possibly ate my weight in ice cream. Sadly I was bitten by every insect alive in cumbria and I was attacked by a duck!

We also went to the Lakeland bird of prey centre, and I got Otto, a massive European eagle owl, to fly onto my glove he sat there for ages and just reinforced my need to own one :flrt:

We also went up to Whinlatter forest near Keswick, where the osprey project works, I went hunting but couldn't find any though the view made up for it.
The worst part of the week was missing my creatures, though I certainly got my GSD fix, a massive long-haired male called Theo lived a few doors down so I got a cuddle each day :whistling2:

Whilst I was away, mother dearest reserved a little kitten. He's currently only a week old and from what can be told, she's a first time mum (this is the rescue that should be spayed but isn't) so is having a few issues, but the owner is experienced she used to breed many years ago. He is jet black at the moment and will hopefully stay jet black, but I won't grumble if a bit of white comes through.
He'll be coming to us in October when he is 12 weeks old, fully litter trained, jab'd, weaned, flea'd and wormed. 
Now the arguing on a name begins, apparently Kaiser, Dante and Fletcher are stupid, but Smokey and Inky are fine :whip:

And to show everyone that Ozzy will love the new kitten, this is her and Wallace when she decided he looked a bit scruffy :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, not long back from the sanctuary as I had a trustees meeting then helped to get it all ready for tomorrow. Weve never had an open afternoon so we arent sure how busy it will be, it means I have to be there from 9.00am tomorrow :gasp:
Its like hedgehog central at the minute they are everywhere  we also have 10 well grown mallard ducklings that will be ready for release next week, they arent half messy.

Chloe, Im glad you had a good holiday and that photo is adorable 
Your new kittens sounds gorgeous, I love black cats


----------



## cloggers

Good luck with the open day, I hadn't realised it was on or I'd of tried to get there.
Hedgehog overload? are they orphans? At least the ducks are ready to go 

I adore black cats, and I have a soft spot for the needy :flrt:
Apparently he had one white hair, which is no longer there, so I'm hoping that's his only white mark. Though like I said, I won't complain :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Good luck with the open day, I hadn't realised it was on or I'd of tried to get there.
> Hedgehog overload? are they orphans? At least the ducks are ready to go
> 
> I adore black cats, and I have a soft spot for the needy :flrt:
> Apparently he had one white hair, which is no longer there, so I'm hoping that's his only white mark. Though like I said, I won't complain :flrt:


 

This open afternoon isnt like our annual big fun day its just a few hours for the public to look round without an appointment.
The hedgehogs ae starving babies as there isnt enough food around at the minute so the mums are leaving the babies alone to fend for themselves earlier than usual.
Your kitten sounds beautiful:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

cloggers said:


> Pooley bridge was fantastic! The coolest day was 15 degrees, the rest was 25/26 :gasp: We went swimming in the lake and I possibly ate my weight in ice cream. Sadly I was bitten by every insect alive in cumbria and I was attacked by a duck!
> 
> We also went to the Lakeland bird of prey centre, and I got Otto, a massive European eagle owl, to fly onto my glove he sat there for ages and just reinforced my need to own one :flrt:
> 
> We also went up to Whinlatter forest near Keswick, where the osprey project works, I went hunting but couldn't find any though the view made up for it.
> The worst part of the week was missing my creatures, though I certainly got my GSD fix, a massive long-haired male called Theo lived a few doors down so I got a cuddle each day :whistling2:
> 
> Whilst I was away, mother dearest reserved a little kitten. He's currently only a week old and from what can be told, she's a first time mum (this is the rescue that should be spayed but isn't) so is having a few issues, but the owner is experienced she used to breed many years ago. He is jet black at the moment and will hopefully stay jet black, but I won't grumble if a bit of white comes through.
> He'll be coming to us in October when he is 12 weeks old, fully litter trained, jab'd, weaned, flea'd and wormed.
> Now the arguing on a name begins, apparently Kaiser, Dante and Fletcher are stupid, but Smokey and Inky are fine :whip:
> 
> And to show everyone that Ozzy will love the new kitten, this is her and Wallace when she decided he looked a bit scruffy :whistling2:
> 
> image


I cannot believe you have been told Dante is a stupid name my big boy is called Dante and he is highly offended by the comment as he is a a tuxedo cat lol


----------



## cloggers

sammy1969 said:


> I cannot believe you have been told Dante is a stupid name my big boy is called Dante and he is highly offended by the comment as he is a a tuxedo cat lol


I was very annoyed as well, so I told her I'll call her first born grandson Dante just to spite her, anyway she named the dog, over my dead body will she name the cat as well :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

cloggers said:


> I was very annoyed as well, so I told her I'll call her first born grandson Dante just to spite her, anyway she named the dog, over my dead body will she name the cat as well :devil:


Good for you my poor Dante is most upset and his brother Figaro is threatening violence lol and well I think even my dogs are also rather annoyed as they love the name too lol, and what is right with the name Inky lol. A black cat should have a devilish name lol imo but I am just strange


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Good for you my poor Dante is most upset and his brother Figaro is threatening violence lol and well I think even my dogs are also rather annoyed as they love the name too lol, and what is right with the name Inky lol. A black cat should have a devilish name lol imo but I am just strange


 

My black cats are called Inky, Fudge, Tia and Inca:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cloggers

sammy1969 said:


> Good for you my poor Dante is most upset and his brother Figaro is threatening violence lol and well I think even my dogs are also rather annoyed as they love the name too lol, and what is right with the name Inky lol.* A black cat should have a devilish name lol imo but I am just strange*



Always!! This is what I'm trying to tell my mother, I have ages to think of something anyway, many arguments will probably ensue


----------



## sammy1969

Ooooops Shell well in your case I will make an exception lol
Oh Cloggers a person after my own heart lol wich is so dark lol and apparently I am ebil lol but that another story


----------



## feorag

Glad you had a good holiday Chloe - I have many happy memories of the 2 years I caravanned there. Do have to say that I lol'd at the thought of you being attacked by a duck and you need to get some Avon spray on oil moisturiser - it knackers biting insects - even the highly aggressive Highland Midge!!! :2thumb:

Maybe the Ospreys left a little earlier this year - they usually emigrate to Africa in August - maybe the warmer spring set their clocks a little early? :lol:

Lovely photo of Ozzy and Wallace! Your little kitten sounds gorgeous too. Sounds like he's a black and if the white hair was at his throat it's what is known as a 'locket' in the cat fancy. It means his mother carries the white spotting gene (scourge of us Somali breeders!) and it often comes with a white 'bikini' too!



Shell195 said:


> My black cats are called Inky, Fudge, Tia and Inca:Na_Na_Na_Na:


My only black cat was called Snicklefritz, which we shortened to Snickles, Snix or Snickers. I read something in a paper that Snicklefritz was a German term of endearment to you young, energetic child and when I went to choose her she was flying around the house like a lunatic so it seemed appropriate! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

I assure you this was no normal duck, bloody anti-christ :devil: 
I was speaking to one of the volunteers, he was explaining that they hadn't been spotted for over two hours so may start moving soon, two adults and two youngsters born this year, that will apparently stay in west Africa for the next 3 years approx.

I'll remember that avon spray next time, fortunately they were only midges etc. I was once bitten 7 times by horseflies in a day :gasp:

I'm very excited about my kitten, though its ages off, Ozzy will be 9 months old then! I get to finally see her tomorrow, didn't think I'd miss her this much :blush:


----------



## Shell195

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## cloggers

Mowgli is very prettyful :flrt:
When can he come home?


----------



## ami_j

YO HO HOAs seen in Tamara DrewePrices from Holly&Lil handmade designer leather dog and cat collars and lead leash sets

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Mowgli is very prettyful :flrt:
> When can he come home?


 
End of October:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> YO HO HOAs seen in Tamara DrewePrices from Holly&Lil handmade designer leather dog and cat collars and lead leash sets
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Cool collars but very expensive :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Cool collars but very expensive :gasp:


i know :'( i wanted it


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Good for you my poor Dante is most upset and his brother Figaro is threatening violence lol and well I think even my dogs are also rather annoyed as they love the name too lol, and what is right with the name Inky lol. A black cat should have a devilish name lol imo but I am just strange


You'll have to think of a name for any future feathered friends that may arrive too Sam.....

"Polly want a cracker?"

:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

That is an amazing collar, but god bless Oz, she ain't getting £86 spent on her :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

cloggers said:


> That is an amazing collar, but god bless Oz, she ain't getting £86 spent on her :gasp:


neither is Dex  well he has had that spent on other stuff but not a collar


----------



## Amalthea

Well, today has been terrible!!! The car went in last night to get its brakes done, but the idiot gave Gary the wrong pads... So it had to go back this morning. The garage doesn't open til 9, which is when we should have been on the road to Telford for my tattoo. Got the car back at 11. Headed down. Took nearly 3 hours to get there cuz of traffic... And then the car's get up and go, got up and went!!! FINALLY got to the tattooist. Gary went out to try to fix the car, while I started. I knew it wouldn't get finished today after our late start... Then when we did what could be done, we started to Birmingham to visit Gary's Nan... Car still acting up, so had to go back to Gary's parents' and get his sister's car. Finally on the road again... Get to Birmingham. Nan is very bad... Didn't even recognise her. She was doing well yesterday, but everything's shutting down now. Kidneys, heart, lungs... I really don't think she's going to pull through this. And she's sedated again. 

Earlier, Gary ended up crying when the car was dying... It's just too much all in one go and he's not got anything to give. (oh, and to top it off, the EVIL... literally.... side of his family have come to see his Nan and started to try crap) And when he cries, I have to be the strong one, but I've been needing a good cry since my period started and I'm not pregnant again. Just got off the phone with my best friend and cried with her a bit, cuz Gary's outside with the car. Still in Telford.

But anyways... Here's the tattoo..


----------



## Zoo-Man

We got our Kennel Name through this morning from the Kennel Club. We had to give 6 preferences, & we got our first choice - ZooMeera! We just have to wait til its published in The Kennel Gazette & if they get no objections about it, its ours. So Lolly will be 'Sophies Pride At ZooMeera', & Indy will be 'Lollys Miracle At ZooMeera'.


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely, Col! 

Adorable pic, Shell!!

Loving the pic of Ozzy and Wallace, too!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Well, today has been terrible!!! The car went in last night to get its brakes done, but the idiot gave Gary the wrong pads... So it had to go back this morning. The garage doesn't open til 9, which is when we should have been on the road to Telford for my tattoo. Got the car back at 11. Headed down. Took nearly 3 hours to get there cuz of traffic... And then the car's get up and go, got up and went!!! FINALLY got to the tattooist. Gary went out to try to fix the car, while I started. I knew it wouldn't get finished today after our late start... Then when we did what could be done, we started to Birmingham to visit Gary's Nan... Car still acting up, so had to go back to Gary's parents' and get his sister's car. Finally on the road again... Get to Birmingham. Nan is very bad... Didn't even recognise her. She was doing well yesterday, but everything's shutting down now. Kidneys, heart, lungs... I really don't think she's going to pull through this. And she's sedated again.
> 
> Earlier, Gary ended up crying when the car was dying... It's just too much all in one go and he's not got anything to give. (oh, and to top it off, the EVIL... literally.... side of his family have come to see his Nan and started to try crap) And when he cries, I have to be the strong one, but I've been needing a good cry since my period started and I'm not pregnant again. Just got off the phone with my best friend and cried with her a bit, cuz Gary's outside with the car. Still in Telford.
> 
> But anyways... Here's the tattoo..
> 
> image


Sounds like a horrid day Jen, & no wonder it all got to Gary in the end.


----------



## Amalthea

I'm just tired and want to go to bed.... This week has sucked.


----------



## Shell195

God Jen, not a good day at all:bash: Poor Gary`s nan, poor Gary and poor you :grouphug:


----------



## Amalthea

And I know it sounds selfish, but I have been looking forward to today for 5 weeks... And it just went to crap.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Aw Shell - he's gorgeous!

Good prefix (or affix) Colin.

Jen, tattoo looks good, but so sorry to hear about your cr*p day. Poor Gary, I hope he feels better tomorrow, but it doesn't sound very good does it? :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

No, not really...


----------



## Shell195

Im off to bed now as I have a very busy day and have to be up at 7.00:gasp:

Night xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home... Bed. Night, everybody xx


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! What's everyone doing today?

It's our 24th wedding anniversary today, so Barry and I are going out for a nice meal up country at one of our favourite pubs for eating.


----------



## cloggers

Well Happy Anniversary :no1:

Not doing much today, sunday is my lazy day. Though I'm off to my grandads to drop presents off for his birthday and I get to see Ozzy tonight! 
7 hours and 49 minutes :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I bet she will be so excited to see you, cos she'll really have missed you!


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Anniversary!!  Have a great time!!

I bet you're excited to see Ozzy!!


----------



## cloggers

eeeekk! 56 minutes!!
I'm keeping myself busy with a tube of sour cream and onion pringles :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

That's us home now after a lovely lunch. Just had a rib of beef dinner and I had a gorgeous banoffie pie with cream and banana topping and Barry had Summer Pudding with fresh cream, then we shared! I love sharing! :lol2:

Then we went to the Garden Centre for a mooch around and Barry bought me a handbag to put away for christmas and I bought myself a sensitive plant (Mimosa Pudica) I tried growing them from seed about 35 years ago, without success and have never seen one for sale in a garden centre, so I jumped at the chance to get one!


----------



## Amalthea

I can only eat a few of those before they get sickly *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like you had a lovely day, Eileen!!


----------



## Charlibob

We went to the TICA cat show in altrincham today.

It was only a small show but I saw loads different breeds, there was a Somali, sphynx, *****, Siamese, bengals, Persians etc. There were soooo many bengals, most of the cats were there were bengals! 

Maria, Jimmys breeder, was at the show with a **** and her son a Devon Rex. I am now totally in love Devon Rex, she was so tiny and warm and spent ages snuggled up with me wandering around! I've never felt fur so soft, I think we may have to get one at some point! I spent most of the show with her, going from ring to ring with her cats as she explained it all to me, it was all very confusing, so many different classes, rings, judges!! Her **** did amazing and came first in all his classes, 3rd best in show. A selkirk rex kitten won best in show, it was so cute it spent most of it's time climbing it's cage!! 

Ive found out however pretty siamese are they definitely aren't for me, jeez they're loud!! 

Sadly one cat had showed all day fine Saturday, got to the show today, went cold and floppy, the owners took it home and it died, all very suddenly! I think Maria said it was a 2 year old lilac point oriental.

Got a few toys for the kitty's while we were there, got jimmy a kong kickeroo, he loves, he's spent ages rolling around killing it, no chance of getting it off him!!!


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Poor Oriental! :sad:

To be honest I wouldn't show my cats under TiCA, cos I think it's too much handling and the fact that the shows run over 2 days means twice the stress, as I see it. I think that would be too much for my cats.

Funnily enough I fell in love with a Devon rex kitten at my first show too, however, i then discovered that, although I would take home every Devon Rex kitten under the age of 8 months home with me - I didn't much like them were they were fully grown. For me they lose their odd gremlin cutesy look and just turn into weird looking cats! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, we had a busy day and made £965.00 for the sanctuary:no1:
Im beginning to think I should have charged for hugs from me as people I hadnt seen for years kept on hugging me:lol2:
My feet are killing me as I havent sat down all day.

Happy anniversary Eileen :2thumb:

Charli any idea what was up with the siamese or oriental? Very sad 
Weve got 2 Devons and they do have very soft fur but it doesnt half itch my nose as it easily rubs off:lol2: I love siamese voices:flrt:

Jen hows Gary`s nan?
Did your friend sort the pups?
Chloe how did Ozzy react when she saw you? I bet she whistled in excitement, no other breed whistles like a Shephed :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Ozzy's finally settled down, yet is led on me so I can't escape. I got back at half 6 and its taken this long for her to calm.

My mum waited in the hallway with her, I knocked on the door and she did her usual guard dog routine. Then I gently opened the door, and she launched herself at me! Her head winded me, I've been licked, humped, drooled on, licked, chewed, sucked, did I mention licked? :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> :gasp: Poor Oriental! :sad:
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't show my cats under TiCA, cos I think it's too much handling and the fact that the shows run over 2 days means twice the stress, as I see it. I think that would be too much for my cats.
> 
> Funnily enough I fell in love with a Devon rex kitten at my first show too, however, i then discovered that, although I would take home every Devon Rex kitten under the age of 8 months home with me - I didn't much like them were they were fully grown. For me they lose their odd gremlin cutesy look and just turn into weird looking cats! :blush:





Shell195 said:


> Evening all, we had a busy day and made £965.00 for the sanctuary:no1:
> Im beginning to think I should have charged for hugs from me as people I hadnt seen for years kept on hugging me:lol2:
> My feet are killing me as I havent sat down all day.
> 
> Happy anniversary Eileen :2thumb:
> 
> Charli any idea what was up with the siamese or oriental? Very sad
> Weve got 2 Devons and they do have very soft fur but it doesnt half itch my nose as it easily rubs off:lol2: I love siamese voices:flrt:
> 
> Jen hows Gary`s nan?
> Did your friend sort the pups?
> Chloe how did Ozzy react when she saw you? I bet she whistled in excitement, no other breed whistles like a Shephed :lol2:


Maria said it is most likely to have been a brain aneurism or something heart related that was unknown, she said she'd know it to happen to a breeder friend of hers. I've forgotten what breed but I'm sure it Siamese or oriental, the queen had just weaned a litter and dropped dead, same happened to every cat in the litter :gasp: :sad:

The Devon I met was pretty much fully grown, her face was jet black and it made her eyes look stunning :flrt: I'm just a sucker for a cuddly animal :lol2: She felt tiny to me as I'm used to picking up jimmy the great lump and Tabitha isn't a 'picky up' cat and looks bigger than she is cus of all the fluff!

I need to keep well away from Maria's website as she has some kittys needing homes but both are needing special homes! A blue eyed white female maine **** that is deaf, thank god shes female or we'd have another kitten on the way, blue eyed whites are my favorite cats! Also a Devon litter had a very bad reaction to there first vaccine, she has blue male needing a home, at this point Mark needed dragging away as he loves blue cats and he fell in the love with the devon's as well! 

The cats all seemed rather happy, apart from when judges were using danglers etc. to make them move, they looked rather pee'd off with feathers on sticks and ignored them apart from the kittens :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Maria said it is most likely to have been a brain aneurism or something heart related that was unknown, she said she'd know it to happen to a breeder friend of hers. I've forgotten what breed but I'm sure it Siamese or oriental, the queen had just weaned a litter and dropped dead, same happened to every cat in the litter :gasp: :sad:
> 
> The Devon I met was pretty much fully grown, her face was jet black and it made her eyes look stunning :flrt: I'm just a sucker for a cuddly animal :lol2: She felt tiny to me as I'm used to picking up jimmy the great lump and Tabitha isn't a 'picky up' cat and looks bigger than she is cus of all the fluff!
> 
> I need to keep well away from Maria's website as she has some kittys needing homes but both are needing special homes! A blue eyed white female maine **** that is deaf, thank god shes female or we'd have another kitten on the way, blue eyed whites are my favorite cats! Also a Devon litter had a very bad reaction to there first vaccine, she has blue male needing a home, at this point Mark needed dragging away as he loves blue cats and he fell in the love with the devon's as well!
> 
> The cats all seemed rather happy, apart from when judges were using danglers etc. to make them move, they looked rather pee'd off with feathers on sticks and ignored them apart from the kittens :lol2:


 
Ive never heard of heart problems with siamese although coonies can suffer from HCM
Im glad I already have to many cats as the special kittens sound gorgeous


----------



## cloggers

oh! and yes, she did whistle when she saw me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> oh! and yes, she did whistle when she saw me :lol2:


I only have to come downstairs and Karla whistles, it drives me mad:bash:
My friends 8 puppies are 2 weeks and 2 days old and have just started to toddle, they are soooo cute:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's Nan is still pretty much the same... They've tried a few things.. Nothing's working.

I called the owner of the pups and they've found one bitch to foster to, but really (I think) with 11 pups, they need a few or split them up to a few handrearers. I've left them my details, since I'm home more often than not.

*clears throat* Where is this blue eyed white deaf kitty??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gary's Nan is still pretty much the same... They've tried a few things.. Nothing's working.
> 
> I called the owner of the pups and they've found one bitch to foster to, but really (I think) with 11 pups, they need a few or split them up to a few handrearers. I've left them my details, since I'm home more often than not.
> 
> **clears throat* Where is this blue eyed white deaf kitty??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> How did I know you would ask this:whistling2:
> I would imagine the bitch they found already has puppies so adding 11 more wouldnt be a good idea. Have they contacted the breed club to see if anyone else with a litter will let their bitch foster them?
> Poor Gary`s nan


----------



## Amalthea

I don't know... The owner was on the phone when I called, so I spoke to the lady that answered. I THINK their plan was to foster a few of them and then handrear the rest, but finding more bitches would be great, I'd imagine. Handrearing that many puppies would be too much for one person...


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> How did I know you would ask this:whistling2:


Oh, and I have no idea what you're talking about :whistling2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> I only have to come downstairs and Karla whistles, it drives me mad:bash:
> My friends 8 puppies are 2 weeks and 2 days old and have just started to toddle, they are soooo cute:flrt:


Eeeeek!! Puppies :flrt:

They've already got all their homes haven't they? I'd be dying with excitement if I was one of them new owners :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*clears throat louder* KITTEN! Where? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Eeeeek!! Puppies :flrt:
> 
> They've already got all their homes haven't they? I'd be dying with excitement if I was one of them new owners :flrt:


 
Yes, my friend is keeping a male and the rest are sold and have given deposits


----------



## feorag

That was a good amount of money to make in an afternoon Shell - I am right in thinking it was just an open afternoon, am I

Thanks for the anniversary wishes - to be honest Barry and I have long ago stopped making a big deal about our anniversary, but it was a good excuse, as it fell on a Sunday, to have a day out! :lol2: 

I told you Ozzy would have missed you.

Like Shell I've never come across anything like that in Siamese or Orientals although I agree that HCD is quite common in Maine *****. 

As far as the show's concerned Charli, as much as it bothers me that they do ring judging so cats are taken from their pens and then put in another pen and then taken out and judged and then put back in the second pen and then taken out again and put back into their original pen for every judging in every ring, it's more the foreign judges. I really don't like the way they handle the cats - I think they are very rough and I hate the way they drag them up by their armholes and stretch them onto their tippy toes to see the length - you never see a GCCF judge judging like that.

Sorry to hear about Gary's nan, Jen - it's not sounding too good, is it?

I agree 11 is too many pups to foster onto a bitch who already has a litter, so I would keep looking and hoping for another lactating bitch.

And I knew you'd want to know more about the blue eyed white cat. I have to say although you love Angoras a white **** is a cat worth looking at, even if it is deaf! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

It's really not looking good at all... 

Chester was half ****...  They sure are beautiful cats. Just heavier build than my dream angora *lol* But I'e always said I'd love to offer a home to a deaf cat, since ours are indoor kitties, anyways. Our house is safe for a special kitten.


----------



## feorag

Pm Charli and get more information!


----------



## Amalthea

Have done *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *clears throat louder* KITTEN! Where? :whistling2:





feorag said:


> That was a good amount of money to make in an afternoon Shell - I am right in thinking it was just an open afternoon, am I
> 
> Thanks for the anniversary wishes - to be honest Barry and I have long ago stopped making a big deal about our anniversary, but it was a good excuse, as it fell on a Sunday, to have a day out! :lol2:
> 
> I told you Ozzy would have missed you.
> 
> Like Shell I've never come across anything like that in Siamese or Orientals although I agree that HCD is quite common in Maine *****.
> 
> As far as the show's concerned Charli, as much as it bothers me that they do ring judging so cats are taken from their pens and then put in another pen and then taken out and judged and then put back in the second pen and then taken out again and put back into their original pen for every judging in every ring, it's more the foreign judges. I really don't like the way they handle the cats - I think they are very rough and I hate the way they drag them up by their armholes and stretch them onto their tippy toes to see the length - you never see a GCCF judge judging like that.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Gary's nan, Jen - it's not sounding too good, is it?
> 
> I agree 11 is too many pups to foster onto a bitch who already has a litter, so I would keep looking and hoping for another lactating bitch.
> 
> And I knew you'd want to know more about the blue eyed white cat. I have to say although you love Angoras a white **** is a cat worth looking at, even if it is deaf! :whistling2:


 
Yes it was just an open afternoon , no appointments needed and people could meet the animals and look round. We sold refreshments and cakes, the rest was donations given by the public.
I meant to ask you, we are thinking of doing more with domestic rabbits but want something more than pens for them. I noticed you said the sanctuary has a rabbit warren can you explain more?


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> That was a good amount of money to make in an afternoon Shell - I am right in thinking it was just an open afternoon, am I
> 
> Thanks for the anniversary wishes - to be honest Barry and I have long ago stopped making a big deal about our anniversary, but it was a good excuse, as it fell on a Sunday, to have a day out! :lol2:
> 
> I told you Ozzy would have missed you.
> 
> Like Shell I've never come across anything like that in Siamese or Orientals although I agree that HCD is quite common in Maine *****.
> 
> As far as the show's concerned Charli, as much as it bothers me that they do ring judging so cats are taken from their pens and then put in another pen and then taken out and judged and then put back in the second pen and then taken out again and put back into their original pen for every judging in every ring, it's more the foreign judges. I really don't like the way they handle the cats - I think they are very rough and I hate the way they drag them up by their armholes and stretch them onto their tippy toes to see the length - you never see a GCCF judge judging like that.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Gary's nan, Jen - it's not sounding too good, is it?
> 
> I agree 11 is too many pups to foster onto a bitch who already has a litter, so I would keep looking and hoping for another lactating bitch.
> 
> And I knew you'd want to know more about the blue eyed white cat. I have to say although you love Angoras a white **** is a cat worth looking at, even if it is deaf! :whistling2:


Hmmm these judges were all very nice, they were cuddling and kissing the cats and to get them to stretch out they put a feather stick on the top of large scratching post and the cats climbed up. There was one judge who was rather miserable and didn't say much but thats it. 

Have pm'd jen about the White kitty lol


----------



## Amalthea

I MAY have sent the coonie breeder an email :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

*


Amalthea said:



I MAY have sent the coonie breeder an email :whistling2:

Click to expand...

* 
Really:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe........


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Maybe........


 
You may get you dream kitty yet:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe not... This is the reply I got:



> Hi jen
> I will reply tomorrow
> We have been showing all weekend so exhausted
> Here's a pic taken just now
> Fluffy is three
> HCM negative and born deaf but orange eyed White as deaf
> She doesn't like multi cat households and can lash out at other cats but all but one of ours are breeding and highly strung
> She was better when younger but the number of breeding increases and change as some have babies
> She's a people cat
> We do make a charge for neutered cats to cover vet vaccinations and neutering which is £120 and we ask if you will buy a 10kg bag of food to go towards the rabble here. It's not a profit but there are a lot to feed
> Fluffy is very special as she was bought as a family pet not breeding cat so it's going to be very upsetting
> Tell me a bit about the sexes and ages of yours and I can email tomorrow


And here's her picture:


----------



## Amalthea

She's beautiful, but she sounds like a strong willed girlie and Kallie wouldn't take kindly to another fully grown girl coming in and trying to knock her off her thrown....


----------



## Charlibob

Hmmm thats not the cat she was telling me about, she has 3 White kittens as I said in the pm =\ she showed me a picture of them. It's not possible for them to be 3 she didn't even have the mum when I bought jiminy!


----------



## Amalthea

I'm confused then.... This is the only one she's mentioned in the email....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Happy Anniversary Eileen & Barry! x

Shell, thats a great sum of money to raise in one afternoon, & it will be a big help to the needy critters at Woodlands. :2thumb:

We were at Tonge & District dog show in Bolton today showing Indy. She came second in her class. :flrt: We then did a bit of schmoozing with one of the top Chi showers in the area, had a laugh with a couple of friends who were showing their Japanese Chins, & watched in horror as a judge who was sat on a chair went arse over tit when the chair broke, sending him rolling backwards & hitting his head on the floor. He was sent to hospital, but returned towards the end of the show.


----------



## Amalthea

You coulda come and visited me!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> You coulda come and visited me!!


Oh yeah! Buggar lol


----------



## Charlibob

Amalthea said:


> I'm confused then.... This is the only one she's mentioned in the email....


As am I...

Just checked with mark and he said she was telling us about 3 white kittens from fanny =/ 

I said we couldn't have a deaf cat as jiminy would easily knock it over/spook it as he's like a bull in a china shop.

Hmmm


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yeah! Buggar lol


*shakes head* Shame on you both!! :whistling2:



Charlibob said:


> As am I...
> 
> Just checked with mark and he said she was telling us about 3 white kittens from fanny =/
> 
> I said we couldn't have a deaf cat as jiminy would easily knock it over/spook it as he's like a bull in a china shop.
> 
> Hmmm


Maybe drop her an email and see what she says? Dunno..... I've not responded yet, cuz I wanted to see what you said *lol*


----------



## Shell195

I would email her back and mention Fanni`s kittens!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Maybe not... This is the reply I got:
> 
> Hi jen
> I will reply tomorrow
> We have been showing all weekend so exhausted
> Here's a pic taken just now
> Fluffy is three
> HCM negative and born deaf but orange eyed White as deaf
> She doesn't like multi cat households and can lash out at other cats *but all but one of ours are breeding and highly strung
> *She was better when younger but the number of breeding increases and change as some have babies
> She's a people cat
> We do make a charge for neutered cats to cover vet vaccinations and neutering which is £120 and we ask if you will buy a 10kg bag of food to go towards the rabble here. It's not a profit but there are a lot to feed
> Fluffy is very special as she was bought as a family pet not breeding cat so it's going to be very upsetting
> Tell me a bit about the sexes and ages of yours and I can email tomorrow
> 
> And here's her picture:
> 
> image


Does that mean what I think it means?? 

And I'm sorry but as the average 10Kg bag of cat food costs £30+ I think £150 is a lot to pay for a 3 year old cat. But that's just my opinion of course!



Zoo-Man said:


> Happy Anniversary Eileen & Barry! x
> 
> Shell, thats a great sum of money to raise in one afternoon, & it will be a big help to the needy critters at Woodlands. :2thumb:
> 
> We were at Tonge & District dog show in Bolton today showing Indy. She came second in her class. :flrt: We then did a bit of schmoozing with one of the top Chi showers in the area, had a laugh with a couple of friends who were showing their Japanese Chins, & watched in horror as a judge who was sat on a chair went arse over tit when the chair broke, sending him rolling backwards & hitting his head on the floor. He was sent to hospital, but returned towards the end of the show.


Thanks Colin.

Glad you enjoyed your day and you must be chuffed to bit with Indy's show results! :2thumb:

Did you really watch in horror and not laugh at the judge when he fell?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thanks Colin.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your day and you must be chuffed to bit with Indy's show results! :2thumb:
> 
> Did you really watch in horror and not laugh at the judge when he fell?


Thanks hun. And of course I laughed when the judge fell off his chair, but as discreetly as I could....... :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. And of course I laughed when the judge fell off his chair, but as discreetly as I could....... :lol2:


That's what I thought! :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That's what I thought! :lol:


I wasn't alone! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I wouldnt have laughed at the poor judge:whistling2::lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I wouldnt have laughed at the poor judge:whistling2::lol:


Yeah yeah, we believe you Shell.... :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *Does that mean what I think it means?? *
> 
> *And I'm sorry but as the average 10Kg bag of cat food costs £30+ I think £150 is a lot to pay for a 3 year old cat. But that's just my opinion of course!*
> 
> Thanks Colin.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your day and you must be chuffed to bit with Indy's show results! :2thumb:
> 
> Did you really watch in horror and not laugh at the judge when he fell?


 

I agree with this too!


Well done Colin, Clark and Indy:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im with Eileen & Shell, that is a bit pricey for a 3 year old cat. I paid £150 for Zander & he was 7 months old.

Thanks Shell.


----------



## Amalthea

I agree with you... I wouldn't feel comfortable paying that for an adult cat that wasn't the dream kitty...


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive been up since 8.30. Whats everyone up to today?
Im going to bath Dolly and Josh shortly and musnt forget the cleaning:roll:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I wasn't alone! :lol2:


Knew you wouldn't be! 


Shell195 said:


> I wouldnt have laughed at the poor judge:whistling2::lol:


Course you wouldn't - you're a very sympathetic person! :whistling2:


Shell195 said:


> I agree with this too!


Glad I wasn't the only one to think there was something wrong with that sentence - from a breeding point of view! 


Shell195 said:


> Morning all, Ive been up since 8.30. Whats everyone up to today?
> Im going to bath Dolly and Josh shortly and musnt forget the cleaning:roll:


I'm meeting Anyday Anne up at Sainsburies with her grandson Josh for coffee at 2:30, because Iain et al arrive today, so i won't be able to go out with her on Thursdays and she returns Josh to his parents on Monday late afternoon and they live in the next village/town, so only 5 minutes drive from me.

Then I will await the onslaught when I lose my life and my "less than" tidy house for almost a week! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Morning all! 
Dog woke me up at 8:30 by whimpering, rushed downstairs and she's sat on the 'naughty' mat. My brother forgot to let her out when he got up, she couldn't hold it so poo'd in the kitchen. First time in two months she's had an accident so she looked a bit sheepish bless her.
Then we set off for the park, lunged at every passing car. Got to the park and chased all the pigeons. 
Then we struck the goldmine, sat next to me whilst I was chatting to another dog walker. All of a sudden, ears back, hackles up, went for the bloody thing. Never moved so fast in my life, had her pinned before the guy could even grab his dog, so we left rather quickly :roll:




> but all but one of ours are breeding and highly strung


I'm not a cat person, but that sorta put me off? Don't know why though..

Oh and Colin, I would have laughed too, a lot!


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  I've got work this afternoon, so just about to start getting ready and all that... Gary's home, cuz of the car, but HOPEFULLY it'll be fixed this afternoon (over a £100 lighter in pocket, though). 

I don't think I showed you the NON phone picture of my tattoo... So here it is 










Gonna go reply to the cat breeder lady now... Even if the cat she sent me pictures of was absolutely perfect for ME, her personality just isn't right for our household. It wouldn't be fair on Kallie at all.


----------



## feorag

You see you're just a young 'un, Chloe, but even you thought it was odd to read a sentence that said someone's breeding cats were highly strung. Now I've met more Maine ***** in my life than the Somalis I actually breed and I can tell you "highly strung" isn't in the Maine **** agenda, I've never come across a highly strung **** in all my years with cats. There are some who have a less than desirable temperament (aggression-wise), but in the main they are a very laidback placid breed and my friend who has been breeding them for as long as I've been breeding Somalis tells me that she has never had a problem introducing a **** into her household of 25+ cats, so I find that comment more than strange, I actually find it alarming!

As far as Ozzy goes, I know exactly how you feel. Last Wednesday one minute I was incredibly proud of Skye to the point that my heart was bursting and to be totally honest, the next minute I could have driven him straight to the vets and had him pts! :sad:

I took him with me to the car boot sale. Got there at about 11:15 and left him in the car for the first half, because it is so busy, then went and got him out at 1:15 when it was quietening down and walked him around the last aisle of cars that I hadn't seen yet. He was on his head collar with the extender lead locked at the shortest length and he was great. Obviously there were still a lot of dogs around and although he pranced about a bit at first and his hackles went up a bit, he didn't bark, which is an achievement as the excitement of seeing another dog usually provokes a bark. A lot of people came up and admired him and he was brilliant with them, did his usual rush into their groin area :roll: and turn sideways for affection - at no time did I feel there was a risk of him biting.

After I'd looked at the last row of stalls it was 2:15 and I'd arranged to meet Anne back at the gate at 2:30, so because he was behaving so well and I thought it was a great experience for him to be walking around among a lot of people I just starting generally walking around.

There was a guy with a stall and a big van with a beautiful Newfoundland sitting in the front that I'd seen earlier in the day and when I walked past his stall he had the dog out sitting beside him. I commented on what a beautiful dog he was and he did likewise about Skye. So I stopped for a chat, during which I had one eye on Skye and every time he stood up I told him to sit, which he did. The guy's wife had worked with GSD's and she came around the front of the stall and made a big fuss of Skye as we were talking. Then, in a split second while I was looking at the guy, a man walked behind me, very close, and Skye just grabbed his leg!! It was more grabbed his trousers, but I've no doubt he took in skin as well!

It might have been protectiveness because most people tend to either come towards me and speak to him, because they want to stroke him, or they give me a wide berth, whereas this man walked immediately behind me and maybe Skye perceived that as threatening. Or it was because he didn't look at Skye and walked straight past and that was when he tended to grab people's clothing when we first got him, so I'm not sure, but it just spoiled my day! :sad:


----------



## feorag

Jen, we cross posted!

Your tattoo is amazing - there so much detail, even in the tree! :gasp: But I am right in thinking it isn't finished yet cos you were late arriving due to the car???

I don't think the cat sounds right for your house either - sounds like she needs to be in a one-cat household.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it's not done yet. Would have been finished if the car wasn't a pain in the unmentionables! But Sean decided it'd be better to leave a bit UNfinished, anyways, cuz it'd be easier to add to it that way.


----------



## cloggers

The highly strung comment would just put me right off. I wouldn't breed any animal that was 'highly strung', but like I said I don't know a lot about cats so not my place to comment. But from what you just said about the maine **** temperament it would deter me.

Ozzy's a people dog, she loves people! Once I've let her know they're friendly she'll bound over and greet them like she's known them all her life. 
But this thing with other dogs is just odd. She plays with a group of dogs on the park at half 4 every night, never had a problem. There's another GSD down our street that she flips out at, so he naturally tries to protect himself and his owner, which riles Ozzy up more. One of the dogs at puppy class, she nearly had him by the throat!. If she was like this with all dogs fine, maybe even specific breeds or colours fine, but its completely unpredictable, I suppose quite like your Skye is. 

It must be frustrating with him, and from the times Ozzy has snapped and gone for other dogs, I can understand how you feel, and it certainly gets you down. I'm setting off now thinking 'Who the hell is she going to go for today' which is no enjoyment for me or her. I guess I'm fortunate that she's still quite young and I can easily overpower her in emergencies like today, hopefully I'll get her out of the habit pretty soon.

I'm undecided whether we should go to the class tonight, it always gets her worked up and she snaps at some of the other dogs, it's also the only time she ignores all instructions, but it is the last one. I might take her to the park, so she's not had a completely bad day.

She's currently dancing with my brother :lol2: Yes Ladies and gents, Ozzy can and does dance!


----------



## feorag

It's Skye's unpredictability that is so very hard to live with. Following the incident with the Rottie, where I stood and talked to the owner for 20 minutes while Skye sat reasonably peacefully and then just suddenly went for the dog, a couple of weeks ago he met up with an OES that he's been introduced to (and growled and barked at) when we first got him and Barry often meets up with the dog on his 6:15am walk. Only on that morning Skye went for the dog, Barry stuck his knee in front of him and he bit Barry's knee - accidentally of course and knew instantly he'd made a gross error of judgement, but even though he knows what he's doing wrong, he just cannot control it.


----------



## cloggers

I think I remember you telling me about the rottie, but thats what Oz was like today, I'm talking to the other owner (about aggressive dogs of all things :roll for at least 10 minutes and she threw herself at his dog. Snarling and all sorts, I pride myself on being able to read her body language, but not a hint it was going to happen. I'm considering talking to a behaviourist to see if they have any ideas, but like Skye it's completely unpredictable, so not sure if they could help.

I won't let my brothers walk her incase something happens and they don't know what to do. Which gets them irritated because the best part of getting a dog was being able to take her on the park and play footy, which they can't unless my mum or I go. It's normally just been on-lead that she goes for them. But today was the first time it happened off-lead.

I hope he didn't get Barry too hard, or did he realise quick enough that it was a mistake?


----------



## feorag

He had 2 teeth marks in his legs! 

(and a face like a smacked backside when he got back! :lol


----------



## cloggers

I suppose it wasn't to bad then, I assume his pride hurt more than his leg :lol:


----------



## feorag

Actually I think his anger at the dog took top place!


----------



## cloggers

Thats a good point!

Look!, butter wouldn't melt :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Karla used to be like you are both describing, she really was the dog from hell. I dont know what happened to her but one day her frisbee became her world(next to me of course:lol2 When we go out now she carries her frisbee and it doesnt matter if a dog even comes and sniffs her she appears not to see it and the only sign is her clenching her teeth round her frisbee, tighter and tighter. On lead, off lead it really doesnt matter her reaction is the same, its like her comfort blanket. Im delighted with her behaviour as my Rottie copies everything she does, when I say down or come they both do it with Kye checking that Karla is doing it too.
The minute we come home the frisbee is stored until her next walk as I want to keep it special for her.


----------



## feorag

You see Skye fixates on bowls or frisbees and once they come out he's just obsessed with you throwing it for him, but if he sees a dog anywhere near close he'll drop the ball and go! :sad:


----------



## cloggers

Ozzy is obsessed with tennis balls (we buy these hard rubber ones, so no risk of her breaking it and swallowing them) Dogs she'll stop and watch, though gentle persuasion can snap her out of it. Cars and birds she forgets where she is and runs, whilst normally she's no more than 6ft from me


----------



## cloggers

My brother is bored and keeps talking about the kitten, so I'm keeping him occupied by helping him build a den, finally finished and went to get a drink, came back to this


----------



## cloggers

Jen, I can offer no help what so ever, but have the Vizlas found a foster mum yet? My mum keeps asking after them.


----------



## Amalthea

I honestly don't know... I don't know the person with the pups. They are a friend of a friend of a friend's (etc)...

Emailed the coonie breeder...

Me:



> Hiya, Marie! She's beautiful, but I don't think she'd work in our household. Kallie is very much queen of the castle and she's only dainty, so I don't think she'd take kindly for a large adult girl coming in that doesn't take well to multicat households. Charli said the deaf cat that was needing a special home was a kitten (I think from Fanny) and it's much easier to introduce kittens into a household that already has cats, as I'm sure you know ) Fluffy is stunning, though, so I've no doubt you'll find her the perfect home in no time!!
> 
> Thanx very much for your time!
> 
> Jen*


Her:



> Never mind
> Fannys not had any yet but hoping!
> We have two White from Gina wild but they are hearing and staying here
> One odd eye and one blue
> Many White next year
> 
> Regards
> Maria


Me:



> Hiya! ) I'll just have to keep an eye out for my little blue eyed white ball of fur! Thanx again!
> 
> Jen*


Her:



> There is always little disabled ones looking for special homes so keep looking out and I will best you in mind
> 
> Regards
> Maria


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, and it appears the car is fixed!!!!


----------



## cloggers

ahh ok, once my mum starts worrying she won't stop :roll:
Glad the cars fixed : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Very strange about the deaf kitten Jen:crazy:


----------



## Amalthea

That's what I thought... *shrugs*


----------



## cloggers

Looks like I'm sleeping on the couch tonight, then off to the vets tomorrow 
Ozzy has had horrendous diarrhoea since about 10am, in the past 1-2 hours she's started vomiting. She's also cold to the touch, when normally she's roasting? She's had little stomach bugs before but never to this extent!
None of this would be an issue if it wasn't torrential rain, almost storm-like weather here, and I refuse to let her out as being long haired she has no waterproof undercoat, and gets drenched to the bone, so my kitchen is littered with newspaper and puppy pads.

Now out of curiosity, do GSDs as a whole get extremely clingy when ill? I can't even go upstairs for a wee without her practically screaming the house down, and I've tripped over her too many times to count, a lot more than usual. Which is why I'll be on the couch!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Emailed the coonie breeder...
> 
> There is always little disabled ones looking for special homes so keep looking out and I will best you in mind
> 
> Regards
> Maria


:gasp: Does she mean she often gets disabled kittens, cos if she does she's doing something wrong. :gasp:

The more I hear, the less I like! :gasp:


----------



## cloggers

hmm been sick again! Wondering if I should give the emergency vets a ring, see what they suggest?


----------



## kemist

do the rehydration things for humans work on dogs


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Oh and Colin, I would have laughed too, a lot!


See, who says dog showing is all serious & bitchy.... 

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> The highly strung comment would just put me right off. I wouldn't breed any animal that was 'highly strung', but like I said I don't know a lot about cats so not my place to comment. But from what you just said about the maine **** temperament it would deter me.
> 
> Ozzy's a people dog, she loves people! Once I've let her know they're friendly she'll bound over and greet them like she's known them all her life.
> But this thing with other dogs is just odd. She plays with a group of dogs on the park at half 4 every night, never had a problem. There's another GSD down our street that she flips out at, so he naturally tries to protect himself and his owner, which riles Ozzy up more. One of the dogs at puppy class, she nearly had him by the throat!. If she was like this with all dogs fine, maybe even specific breeds or colours fine, but its completely unpredictable, I suppose quite like your Skye is.
> 
> It must be frustrating with him, and from the times Ozzy has snapped and gone for other dogs, I can understand how you feel, and it certainly gets you down. I'm setting off now thinking 'Who the hell is she going to go for today' which is no enjoyment for me or her. I guess I'm fortunate that she's still quite young and I can easily overpower her in emergencies like today, hopefully I'll get her out of the habit pretty soon.
> 
> I'm undecided whether we should go to the class tonight, it always gets her worked up and she snaps at some of the other dogs, it's also the only time she ignores all instructions, but it is the last one. I might take her to the park, so she's not had a completely bad day.
> 
> *She's currently dancing with my brother :lol2: Yes Ladies and gents, Ozzy can and does dance*!


And where are the photos of this??? :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

kemist said:


> do the rehydration things for humans work on dogs


I dunno, she doesn't seem to be dehydrated though, I pinched the skin on her neck and it's fine. Loads of fresh water out as well.


The show world, bitchy? never :lol2:
Funnily enough, she'll be in her element, dancing away, and she hears the camera, then gets stage fright and runs off :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Ozzy!!! 

See, I am really confused about this kitten... She was telling Charli about a deaf kitten from a litter of three... Now it's a litter of two with no deaf kitten? *shrugs*


----------



## cloggers

See all this confusion with the kittens/litters etc would put me off? I couldn't personally think of any explanation for telling one person there's a deaf kitten and another who wants to home it, that there isn't.
I'd be very reluctant to talk further if this was me : victory:


----------



## Shell195

I hope Ozzy feels better in the morning, it could just be a 24 hour bug as there are a lot about due to the warm humid weather.

Jen, is this the breeder Charli got her coonie boy from?


----------



## Amalthea

I'm assuming so....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'm assuming so....


 

:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

God its so hot here! Im sat in only my boxer shorts :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> God its so hot here! Im sat in only my boxer shorts :blush:


 
:lol2: Col, I dont blame you its so humid and horrid


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Col, I dont blame you its so humid and horrid


And Indy is determined to sleep halfway down my back, which is only making me warmer! :bash:


----------



## cloggers

You know i think it may be the heat, we're certainly waiting for a storm round here. 
She's had a little bit of boiled egg and kept that down, shes also sleeping in the den, about 4ft away from me, probably the furthest she's got since she's been ill, so I might sneak off to bed, I love my duvet regardless of the heat and this couch ain't the comfiest :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It's started raining here, so it's much cooler. As much as I love the heat, yesterday was horrible, cuz it was just so heavy!!! And there wasn't any sun to enjoy. Just heavy air.


----------



## feorag

Morning all


Amalthea said:


> See, I am really confused about this kitten... She was telling Charli about a deaf kitten from a litter of three... Now it's a litter of two with no deaf kitten? *shrugs*





cloggers said:


> See all this confusion with the kittens/litters etc would put me off? I couldn't personally think of any explanation for telling one person there's a deaf kitten and another who wants to home it, that there isn't.
> I'd be very reluctant to talk further if this was me : victory:





Shell195 said:


> :gasp:


I absolutely agree with you all - alarm bells rang loud and clear with that first reply Jen got! I'm sorry, but I would steer clear! 


Zoo-Man said:


> God its so hot here! Im sat in only my boxer shorts :blush:


:gasp:

How's Ozzy this morning, Chloe?

It's still very hot and 'muddy' here this morning and no rain (as yet).

Iain has taken Elllie out to a play area for a couple of hours and then we're going shopping to Royal Quays as Ellie needs new school shoes.


----------



## cloggers

Morning, 
She's perked up a lot this morning, kept down some boiled egg and wasn't sick in the night. She's a lot less clingy than she was, but no less than usual. Your description of a second backside is 100% accurate.
She also wants to play a lot more but does tire quite quickly, I'm guessing it was just a bug, she'll have had it just over 24 hours now, I think I may hold off on the vets for a while, they don't open for another hour so I'll see how she is then.
We ended up missing our last puppy class sadly, the sickness meant it wasn't happening, and I didnt want her getting worked up and lungeing at her last lesson so we gave it a miss.


----------



## Shell195

Morning, its still really warm and humid here with the odd spot of rain.
Last night the sanctuary took in a blonde hedgehog that was found out during the day so Im off to see it later.

Im glad Ozzy is feeling better today.


----------



## Amalthea

Glad Ozzy's perked up!!

Take a pic of the new hedgepig, Shell!!


----------



## Amalthea

Just got the phone call from Gary's Mom... Nan isn't getting any better and the doctors aren't expecting her to last more than a day...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just got the phone call from Gary's Mom... Nan isn't getting any better and the doctors aren't expecting her to last more than a day...


 
Im so sorry Jen  
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Shell195

This hog arrived last night, its now at the vets as maggots have appeared


----------



## Amalthea

It's ok... I would prefer her to drift away than stay how she is....

The hedgepig is awfully cute!! I hope the vets are gonna be able to help him/her


----------



## Amalthea

We're heading down now... They're keeping her alive for Gary.


----------



## cloggers

That hedgehog is pretty cute

Thinking of you and Gary  *hugs*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> We're heading down now... They're keeping her alive for Gary.



Really sorry Jen  :grouphug:


Shell/Eileen, not sure ifyou have access to the 18+ section but someones posted in there about a mother cat dying and leaving four week old kittens...my advice is probably miles off so was hoping one of you could maybe give her some help. Link here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/730616-my-baby-just-died.html


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We're heading down now... They're keeping her alive for Gary.


 

Thinking of you both at this sad time :grouphug:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Really sorry Jen  :grouphug:
> 
> 
> Shell/Eileen, not sure ifyou have access to the 18+ section but someones posted in there about a mother cat dying and leaving four week old kittens...my advice is probably miles off so was hoping one of you could maybe give her some help. Link here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/730616-my-baby-just-died.html


Why the hell would they post about that in the 18+ section??? Thickos! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, thinking of you & Gary ((hugs))

Shell, that hedgehog looks in need of help, so lucky someone found it. Lets hope it manages to get back out into the wild.

Chloe, Im glad Ozzy is perkier today. Pets don't half stress us out when their under the weather.


----------



## Shell195

The blonde hedgehog is back from the vets and Ive brought him or her home with me. Its very bizarre looking at a pink nose instead of a black one.
Sadly if this hog survives it cant go back out into the wild as due to its colouration it makes it easy prey and it seems they dont hibernate well either so we have an enclosed garden lined up and they will bring it back in the Autumn

Tomorrow Im bringing home a sphynx hog, poor little critter has no fur and is also losing his spines so Im going to care for him here


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> The blonde hedgehog is back from the vets and Ive brought him or her home with me. Its very bizarre looking at a pink nose instead of a black one.
> Sadly if this hog survives it cant go back out into the wild as due to its colouration it makes it easy prey and it seems they dont hibernate well either so we have an enclosed garden lined up and they will bring it back in the Autumn
> 
> Tomorrow Im bringing home a sphynx hog, poor little critter has no fur and is also losing his spines so Im going to care for him here


Aww, the blonde hedgie will be pampered! Whats up with the balding hog? Mange?


----------



## feorag

Jen, I'm so sorry to hear about Gary's Nan, but in all fairness I think what you said is right! I hope you get there in time for Gary to say his goodbyes.

Shell, that poor little hoggie - I did find myself thinking that he would be very vulnerable if he was released once sorted, so I'm glad to hear that you've got somewhere safe for him to live. As Colin says, what's the story with the baldy hog - is it a European???


----------



## Zoo-Man

We're at another dog show tomorrow, in Cumbria. Its a bit crap though because the only class for Chihuahuas is Any Variety Chihuahua, so there'll be smooth-coats & long-coats all together & of all ages.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, we're home. Been a very long day. Had to deal with the inevitable AND the evil aunt and her spawn of satan brood. At one point I really wanted to hit one of them... Leaned over Nan, gave her a kiss and said "I'm so sorry". Too f:censor:g late now, isn't it?? And then when we got back to Nan's house, we were going through stuff trying to find the deed to the cemetery plot and found a "birthday" card the evil aunt sent her. The things she said were disgusting. The only good thing that'll come out of this whole thing is after the funeral, they can be completely cut from our lives forever...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Well, we're home. Been a very long day. Had to deal with the inevitable AND the evil aunt and her spawn of satan brood. At one point I really wanted to hit one of them... Leaned over Nan, gave her a kiss and said "I'm so sorry". Too f:censor:g late now, isn't it?? And then when we got back to Nan's house, we were going through stuff trying to find the deed to the cemetery plot and found a "birthday" card the evil aunt sent her. The things she said were disgusting. The only good thing that'll come out of this whole thing is after the funeral, they can be completely cut from our lives forever...


Aww hun. Some people can be such b*st*rds, & must be missing something in their sad lives. Hugs to you & Gary. xx


----------



## feorag

That sounds horrendous Jen - people can be such hypocrites can't they! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

This is the "family" that told Gary it was his fault his Grandad passed away.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> This is the "family" that told Gary it was his fault his Grandad passed away.


Nice people :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed.....

And it seems the car isn't fixed (or something ELSE is wrong)... It's just too much!!! Going to bed.... Maybe I'll wake up and today didn't happen. *sigh*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Indeed.....
> 
> And it seems the car isn't fixed (or something ELSE is wrong)... It's just too much!!! Going to bed.... Maybe I'll wake up and today didn't happen. *sigh*


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, the blonde hedgie will be pampered! Whats up with the balding hog? Mange?


 
We thinks its a zinc deficiency so he will be getting some extra added to his food.



feorag said:


> Jen, I'm so sorry to hear about Gary's Nan, but in all fairness I think what you said is right! I hope you get there in time for Gary to say his goodbyes.
> 
> Shell, that poor little hoggie - I did find myself thinking that he would be very vulnerable if he was released once sorted, so I'm glad to hear that you've got somewhere safe for him to live. As Colin says, what's the story with the baldy hog - is it a European???


 
Yes Eileen its a European whos hair has all fell out and his spines are going the same way 
The blonde hog hasnt stopped eating tonight which is a good sign.



Zoo-Man said:


> We're at another dog show tomorrow, in Cumbria. Its a bit crap though because the only class for Chihuahuas is Any Variety Chihuahua, so there'll be smooth-coats & long-coats all together & of all ages.


Good luck at the show, its all good experiance for Indy:2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Well, we're home. Been a very long day. Had to deal with the inevitable AND the evil aunt and her spawn of satan brood. At one point I really wanted to hit one of them... Leaned over Nan, gave her a kiss and said "I'm so sorry". Too f:censor:g late now, isn't it?? And then when we got back to Nan's house, we were going through stuff trying to find the deed to the cemetery plot and found a "birthday" card the evil aunt sent her. The things she said were disgusting. The only good thing that'll come out of this whole thing is after the funeral, they can be completely cut from our lives forever...


 
I thought my family were bad, speechless:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We thinks its a zinc deficiency so he will be getting some extra added to his food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Eileen its a European whos hair has all fell out and his spines are going the same way
> The blonde hog hasnt stopped eating tonight which is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> *Good luck at the show, its all good experiance for Indy*:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my family were bad, speechless:gasp:


Thanks Shell


----------



## Amalthea

And to add to it, the car started acting up again (seems to be the same thing)... Things are just going to crap at the minute.


----------



## ami_j

awww jen *hug* what a crappy time for you both


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx...


----------



## feorag

So sorry to read all that Jen - one bad thing at a time is enough to deal with, but it very rarely happens - like buses, policement and prostitutes, they come along in groups! :lol2:

That's interesting about the nekkid hoggie Shell and great news about the albino. Hopefully both will recover.

We're off to Alnwick Castle and then down to the Alnwick Garden for the day. I got free tickets when I went to the garden party, so we're going to take advantage of them today.


----------



## Amalthea

I thought bad things were supposed to come in threes... I'm sure we're way past three now!!!

Have a great time today!!  I'm just getting ready for work and trying to find my marriage certificate, so I can send off my passport application *rips out hair*


----------



## Shell195

I hope things get better soon Jen, weve all been there.
Eileen the blonde hog isnt an albino, she has dark eyes. Its definately a she and by the looks of her has fed a litter this year.
I had a crap nights sleep as it was so hot, in the end I got up and put the air cooler on, I was then cool but still couldnt sleep as it is so noisy:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

We cross posted, Shell *lol*

Yeah, I know we all have crap times... Sucks when the crap things don't spread out to make them a little more handleable.

I've never seen a "blonde" wild hedgepig before... Seen a few albinos in pictures and such. She's very cute, though!!


----------



## cloggers

Sorry about everything Jen, hopefully the bad streak is over now.

I'm having a bad day, a very bad day :devil:
I've been up since 2am, my hybermobility is flaring up, I'm currently counting down the minutes until I can have my next lot of painkillers, 2 O'clock can't come soon enough. 
In the meantime, I have a crackers dog to walk, if she's in a pulling mood, I'll pull her ears off...


----------



## MSL

To Ladies, jen, eileen and shell an old face here who hasnt been on for a LONG time......work, life blah blah blah.

Anyway just wanted to share the news that my lovely 3 year old husky 'Suka' (you might remember her) has just had her very first litter.
3 GIRLS 3 BOYS......
all beautiful and doing well.Had a bit of a scare with her in that she reacted badly to the whole placenta eating and has had severe v&d since early hours of this morning. At the vets for when they opened this morning and its nothing more sinsiter (thank god) than an upset tum, bloods all came back fine. 
They would have prefered to keep her in on an iv but with the pups it was going to be difficult so I have been syringe feeding her dioralyte( doggy equivalent) and sleeping with her all day and she is picking up.Pups are beautiful....4 just like her grey/ white markings then one big black boy with white markings and the most beautiful latte coloured girl with white marking...cant wait to see what colour there eyee are.

I am sure there are a zillion things i have missed out on in the past year or so but i know you ladies would be pleased to hear such nice news.......
hoping all good with you. 
(if you want to see pics feel free to pm me for face book details....not putting them on here.)
Pen x:2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Awww congrats on the litter, if I could cope with a husky, I'd have a black and white boy :flrt:
Are you keeping one?


----------



## ditta

im back :gasp: ive had a virus:gasp: not me but my comp:gasp:

will try to catch up :lol2:


----------



## MSL

cloggers said:


> Awww congrats on the litter, if I could cope with a husky, I'd have a black and white boy :flrt:
> Are you keeping one?


Unfortunately no, the timing isnt right at the minute.....if i was to keep one it would the the cafe creme girl who is stunning!!!!!


----------



## cloggers

She's sounds beautiful, you'll have to get some pics when you have time. I'm glad your bitch is improving too 

Eileen, you can tell Barry I now sympathise with the incident with Skye. Ozzy's just been barking at next doors cat, got worked up into one of her moods, completely switched off to everything. My youngest brother (10) has foolishly gone to stroke her to calm her down, fortunately I got there fast enough and she bit me instead, though only teeth marks, no broken skin. 
Ozzy is sat crying in the kitchen, and the child has just had a stern talking to about how not to handle her when she's like that :whip:

My flare up is getting worse by the minute now, resorted to a hot bath, so no doubt I'll feel faint for the rest of the night!
Counting down till 8 o'clock when I can have more drugs :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

We need pics, of course!!

Welcome back to our MIA ladies


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> We need pics, of course!!
> 
> Welcome back to our MIA ladies


am i one of those......:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

dont think ones me......never been a ladyyyyyyyyy:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

MSL said:


> am i one of those......:whistling2:


Maaaaaaaaaayyyyyybeee 



ditta said:


> dont think ones me......never been a ladyyyyyyyyy:lol2:


*lol* Close enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, glad to see you about again Penny and Ditta of course:2thumb:

Im not long back from the sanctuary and brought Stormin`Norman home, hes a poor little nekkid wild hoggy 

Blondie is doing well and she now has an attitude, she told me off big time when I injected her:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

some pics of Dex with his good friend Bubble


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen the blonde hog isnt an albino, she has dark eyes. Its definately a she and by the looks of her has fed a litter this year.
> I had a crap nights sleep as it was so hot, in the end I got up and put the air cooler on, I was then cool but still couldnt sleep as it is so noisy:devil:


We are running the bedroom fan at 2nd highest speed all night at the minute - I'd have it at full speed, but that's too much for Barry! :roll:



cloggers said:


> I'm having a bad day, a very bad day :devil:
> I've been up since 2am, my hybermobility is flaring up, I'm currently counting down the minutes until I can have my next lot of painkillers, 2 O'clock can't come soon enough. ...


That sounds terrible chloe - poor you! :sad:



MSL said:


> To Ladies, jen, eileen and shell an old face here who hasnt been on for a LONG time......work, life blah blah blah.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to share the news that my lovely 3 year old husky 'Suka' (you might remember her) has just had her very first litter.
> 3 GIRLS 3 BOYS......
> all beautiful and doing well.Had a bit of a scare with her in that she reacted badly to the whole placenta eating and has had severe v&d since early hours of this morning. At the vets for when they opened this morning and its nothing more sinsiter (thank god) than an upset tum, bloods all came back fine.
> They would have prefered to keep her in on an iv but with the pups it was going to be difficult so I have been syringe feeding her dioralyte( doggy equivalent) and sleeping with her all day and she is picking up.Pups are beautiful....4 just like her grey/ white markings then one big black boy with white markings and the most beautiful latte coloured girl with white marking...cant wait to see what colour there eyee are.
> 
> I am sure there are a zillion things i have missed out on in the past year or so but i know you ladies would be pleased to hear such nice news.......
> hoping all good with you.
> (if you want to see pics feel free to pm me for face book details....not putting them on here.)
> Pen x:2thumb:


Yey! Penny! Glad to see you popping in and congratulations on the babies- you can send me some photos of them - I'd love to see them.



ditta said:


> im back :gasp: ive had a virus:gasp: not me but my comp:gasp:
> 
> will try to catch up :lol2:


You'll be on a long time then! :roll:


MSL said:


> am i one of those......:whistling2:


You're what I think I referred to as a "transient" a while ago when talking about the friends on this thread! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Im not long back from the sanctuary and brought Stormin`Norman home, hes a poor little nekkid wild hoggy
> 
> Blondie is doing well and she now has an attitude, she told me off big time when I injected her:2thumb:


Good news Shell! :2thumb:

Had a lovely day at Alnwick Gardens - didn't have time to do the Castle too, but the gardens were lovely and the weather was cracking.

Ellie loved the water features, but elected not to go in the big shower one and get really wet! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

How bizarre, I hope people dont follow this example !
‪How to deactivate a cat‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Shell195

Chloe, poor you :grouphug:

Awww Dex loves Bubble:flrt:

I heard very upsetting news last night, our friend who left the sanctuary to chase her dream in Southern Ireland died last night. She had lung cancer and had been ill for a while but out lived the doctors expectations. It was only a few weeks ago that she came to visit

RIP Michelle you will be greatly missed, I hope your lost furry friends were waiting at the bridge for you xxxxx


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Chloe, poor you :grouphug:
> 
> Awww Dex loves Bubble:flrt:
> 
> I heard very upsetting news last night, our friend who left the sanctuary to chase her dream in Southern Ireland died last night. She had lung cancer and had been ill for a while but out lived the doctors expectations. It was only a few weeks ago that she came to visit
> 
> RIP Michelle you will be greatly missed, I hope your lost furry friends were waiting at the bridge for you xxxxx


he does :flrt: she had stuck her head in the water so he was licking the water off


oh shell thats such sad news  RIP


----------



## MSL

Shell, sorry for your loss. It is sad when people dont get to follow their dreams.

Eileen, pm me your e-mail and i will send some pics......if i can remember my photobucket pass word, (not likely) i will put one on this thread, but if I remember rightly i will probably get slated by some know it all the minute it goes up......lol Is a transient rude by the way?:whistling2:


----------



## MSL

Suka and pups




















my favourite is the cafe creme girl on the left she has lovely white fleur0de0lys markings on her face ...the almost all black boy on the right is very cute as well, nicknamed Demon for now.....oh and I quite like all the mini mummies in-between!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nice pics MSL, how can you not keep a puppy? hehe

Shell, sad news about your friend ((hugs))

Chloe, hope your pain goes away soon.

At Cartmel dog show today, it was absolutely scorching! And because it was on the race course, it was all open with no trees or natural shade. Indy wasn't placed in the Any Variety Chihuahua class, but she got to play with some Chihuahuas belonging to a top local shower, including a gorgeous blue tricolour.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell: You'll have to take a pic of poor Norman now, too. Glad to hear Blondie is perking up  Very sorry about your friend  So horrible  And WTF is up with that "VET" putting a bulldog clip on that cat?!? I bet that hurt!!!

Jai: How cute is Dex with Bubble?!? :flrt:

Penny: GORGEOUS photos!!!! You'll have to keep us updated now :whistling2:

Eileen: Glad you had a good time today!! :2thumb:

Did I miss anybody??


----------



## Shell195

Not good pics as the batteries are flat

Blondie









Norman


----------



## Shell195

Pen they are sooooo cute:flrt:I love puppies:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Shell: You'll have to take a pic of poor Norman now, too. Glad to hear Blondie is perking up  Very sorry about your friend  So horrible  And WTF is up with that "VET" putting a bulldog clip on that cat?!? I bet that hurt!!!
> 
> Jai: How cute is Dex with Bubble?!? :flrt:
> 
> Penny: GORGEOUS photos!!!! You'll have to keep us updated now :whistling2:
> 
> Eileen: Glad you had a good time today!! :2thumb:
> 
> Did I miss anybody??


haha ta  you should of seen them playing :flrt: Bubble is so gorgeous 


Shell195 said:


> Not good pics as the batteries are flat
> 
> Blondie
> image
> 
> Norman
> image
> image


i love blondies glow in the dark nose  and poor norman


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Norman!!!!!

A certain Cat Chatter has been nominated for nicest person


----------



## feorag

Shell that is very bizarre indeed, but it does kinda prove the point about how scruffing a cat renders it mobile, I'd just rather they hadn't used something as 'nippy' as a bulldog clip! :bash:

So sorry to hear about your friend. I had bad news tonight too. My friend Jenny whose husband managed to get over cancer (they told no-one at the time cos he didn't want anyone to know) Then a couple of years ago she had that awful time with Hodgkins Lymphoma, the highest level that most people don't overcome, went through very aggressive chemo etc and, so far, is doing pretty well. Then her husband was diagnosed with 2 aneurisms in his heart. They operated on the worst one, which they said could kill him at any time, but he still has to have the other one fixed. Well she rang me tonight to say that her daughter has breast cancer! She's a couple of years younger than Elise and has had a lumpectomy, following by another op to remove more tissue and her first dose of chemo - and I was just speechless at how much bad luck they've had, healthwise, in the last 5 years! :gasp:

Oh!!! And poor Norman! :sad: Bless him he looks nowt like a hedgie at the minute! :sad:

Penny - don't worry transient isn't rude - I was commenting on here to someone that we have a small nucleous of friends who are in this thread almost every day and a few 'transients' who come and go when they have time to be on line and then we have the 'drop ins'.

Tom doesn't post on here as often as he used to, so when he posted after that comment he asked if he was a transient! Now I call him "Transiet Tom!"

Those puppies are gorgeous and I'm so pleased for you that they look such an even and very pretty litter! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Poor Norman!!!!!
> 
> A certain Cat Chatter has been nominated for nicest person


oooo * goes to look*


and best hair :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> oooo * goes to look*
> 
> 
> *and best hair* :whistling2:


*sniffles* I likes my hair...


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *sniffles* I likes my hair...


i love your hair too.. i voted not all the nominations were used though:bash:

Edit- damn i already voted on friendliest didnt notice Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Shame on you!! *lol* It is a bit crap, though, how he just picked which nominations to use.... Meh.

ETA: I ended up in "rear of the year" *LMAO*


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


feorag said:


> Shell that is very bizarre indeed, but it does kinda prove the point about how scruffing a cat renders it *mobile*,


Just been reading through last night's stuff and noticed another 'senior moment' I did, of course, mean 'immobile', but it seems nobody noticed anyway! :lol2:


ami_j said:


> i love your hair too.. i voted not all the nominations were used though:bash:
> 
> Edit- damn i already voted on friendliest didnt notice Eileen


Am I in there? I didn't even know they were doing it, cos I never venture out of here nowadays.



Amalthea said:


> Shame on you!! *lol* It is a bit crap, though, how he just picked which nominations to use.... Meh.
> 
> ETA: I ended up in "rear of the year" *LMAO*


I'll vote for that!!! :2thumb:

Well I'm off childyminding now - speaky later!


----------



## Shell195

Moning all, Im off to the sanctuay for the day shortly
Ive voted for Eileen:no1: just need to go and vote for Jens bum:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Morning

I've been over to the hall of fame. Voted for Eileen's friendliness, Jen's behind and Ami_J's hair 

Fortunately it's raining here, but still warm.
I rang my rheumatologist to mention this is the worst I've felt in ages, she said it could be a long flare up, dread to think what she considers as long as my last own was just under a year and that was 'mild' apparently :devil:

I've just heard a horrific noise in the back yard rushed out to see what it was, and my mum and the dog are howling together. Then my brother started yelling at the freezer, he'd gone to get an ice lolly out and a rats tail was hooked round it, he accused it of stealing from him. I live with these people! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, Chloe! :sad: Both at the 'long flare up' and the people you live with! :grin1:


----------



## ditta

well, norman what a scragbag you are:gasp:

eileen pm replied to

everyone else.............:lol2:


----------



## feorag

And you have been thanked for your advice! :lol2:

How's things generally with you anyway? What's doing with the finger etc?


----------



## Amalthea

I noticed your "mobile mistake", but knew what ya meant, anyways *lol*

Awww thanx for the butt votes... The rear end thanx your for the vote of confidence *LMAO*

Chloe, that sounds horrible


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> And you have been thanked for your advice! :lol2:
> 
> How's things generally with you anyway? What's doing with the finger etc?


 well my finger pain is heading back after 4 glorious months of almost pain free..............he wanted to see me again he said in four months which would have been july, i made the next available app as close to july...........october:gasp: thats when my next app is.....so gp thinks drugs wearing off, i have a splint on through the day which is supportive and flexible and one at night that is stiff aand keeps my fingers still and straight...im addicted to the painkillers i have been on for a year!!!!!! so all in all im doing bloody marvelous eileen thank you for asking :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's bloody ridiculous! The specialist says he wants to see you in July and the first appointment they can give you is October!! :gasp: :bash:

Very easy to get addicted to painkillers and the more you take, the more you need to take. Be careful cos of the damage they can do!

(Sound like your mother, don't I?) :lol2:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> That's bloody ridiculous! The specialist says he wants to see you in July and the first appointment they can give you is October!! :gasp: :bash:
> 
> Very easy to get addicted to painkillers and the more you take, the more you need to take. Be careful cos of the damage they can do!
> 
> (Sound like your mother, don't I?) :lol2:


 
aye im now on withdrawel program toget off them :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Good to hear! :2thumb:

Tough though when you're taking them for pain, rather than just for pleasure!


----------



## ditta

aye specially when im still in pain:whip:

anyway the rest of dittas world is ok, the pups are growing like.......erm.....things that stay small:lol2:

the 2 of them are so much more hard work but they love each other lots so.......

the skunks are being skunks, the cats are happy and so is everyone else...oooooo apart from my rescue snake vanilla, she keeps laying slugs and im tryna get weight on her........tis not working, although i did watch her lay an egg the other day, which was quite cool


----------



## Esarosa

Hello Penny (delayed reaction :razz gorgeous puppy pics, and the coffee one is gooooorgeous :flrt: ...gosh it seems like just yesterday that you'd got the mum :shock: Time flies.


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> aye specially when im still in pain:whip:
> 
> anyway the rest of dittas world is ok, the pups are growing like.......erm.....things that stay small:lol2:
> 
> the 2 of them are so much more hard work but they love each other lots so.......
> 
> the skunks are being skunks, the cats are happy and so is everyone else...oooooo apart from my rescue snake vanilla, she keeps laying slugs and im tryna get weight on her........tis not working, although i did watch her lay an egg the other day, which was quite cool


Yes, that's the point you take painkillers for pain and then become addicted, but still need them to control the pain - cleft stick!! :sad:

:gasp: The Pups are growing? Did I miss something?



Esarosa said:


> Hello Penny (delayed reaction :razz gorgeous puppy pics, and the coffee one is gooooorgeous :flrt: ...gosh it seems like just yesterday that you'd got the mum :shock: Time flies.


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's down in London today and tomorrow... Left here at about 3am to get there for work hours. And he was finished with what he needed to do by 1pm. So now he's there for nothing.... He's meeting up with a friend of ours for dinner tonight, so that'll be nice for him (I asked her if she was free, so he had some company... don't really like him alone at the moment), but still. And then he's gonna stop in Birmingham on the way home tomorrow to see his Mom...


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Yes, that's the point you take painkillers for pain and then become addicted, but still need them to control the pain - cleft stick!! :sad:
> 
> :gasp: *The Pups are growing? Did I miss something*?


 i dont know did you.......gunther and his new little brother lenny?????


----------



## ditta




----------



## Esarosa

ditta said:


> image



Awwww :flrt: Not so little brother :shock:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> i dont know did you.......gunther and his new little brother lenny?????


Phew! When you said "the pups are growing" I thought one of your dogs had had a litter of pups and couldn't believe I'd missed that! :gasp: 

I thought it sounded odd, cos I know you don't want to breed.

However, I do know about those pups andI have to say Lenny has grown quite a bit since I last saw a photo of him!!


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Phew! When you said "the pups are growing" I thought one of your dogs had had a litter of pups and couldn't believe I'd missed that! :gasp:
> 
> I thought it sounded odd, cos I know you don't want to breed.
> 
> However, I do know about those pups andI have to say Lenny has grown quite a bit since I last saw a photo of him!!


 defo no breeding here lol hence getting the 2 boys.......and lenny is a little fatty and already towers over gunther.......but gunther is the boss because lenny has no brain and resembles a baby kangaroo.....lenny has a wonderful pedigree full of wonderful champs..........he hasnt done too well in the genetic stakes, im sure he is a perfect chihuahua, but to me gunther is perfect and lenny is a kangaroo baby..........he really hasnt got a brain in his little bouncyhead:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Jen, at least now Gary has sort of got a mini break, and he gets a catch up with his mum.

My physio appointment has been brought forward to Monday, then I have to go see the podiatrist, then (even though I'm going swimming 3 times a week on doctors orders) my GP, physio and Rheumy will discuss if I need to go for hydrotherapy :whip: I bloody hate hypermobility, its the bane of my life, followed closely by white dog hair :whip:



feorag said:


> Very easy to get addicted to painkillers and the more you take, the more you need to take.


I can vouch for that, can rarely function without mine :roll: 
I was put on co-codamol at 14, been on them ever since, tried to take me off them but I suffered from insomnia, night terrors and the shakes and of course, pain. But on them I suffer confusion, memory loss and hyper-activity and no pain.
lose-lose situation really :lol2:

I've just realised my last several posts have been me moaning :blush: I apologise, I just get in a right temper with it :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Moan away  It's what we're here for *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, not long back from the sanctuary and need a bath. Ive been soaking wet all day then the sun decided to shine so I now feel hot and sweaty:bash: Once Emmerdale has finished I will get one as Ive just sorted all the small animals.
Chris has sent me his reward cards off the teachers of the kids hes been teaching, it seems its not just me who loves my big little boy:flrt:
I agree with Ditta, Lenny is a little Joey who appears to have as much of a brain as my rottie:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> defo no breeding here lol hence getting the 2 boys.......and lenny is a little fatty and already towers over gunther.......but gunther is the boss because lenny has no brain and resembles a baby kangaroo.....lenny has a wonderful pedigree full of wonderful champs..........he hasnt done too well in the genetic stakes, im sure he is a perfect chihuahua, but to me gunther is perfect and lenny is a kangaroo baby..........he really hasnt got a brain in his little bouncyhead:lol2:


Aw poor Little Lenny! :sad:



cloggers said:


> My physio appointment has been brought forward to Monday, then I have to go see the podiatrist, then (even though I'm going swimming 3 times a week on doctors orders) my GP, physio and Rheumy will discuss if I need to go for hydrotherapy :whip: I bloody hate hypermobility, its the bane of my life, followed closely by white dog hair :whip:
> 
> I can vouch for that, can rarely function without mine :roll:
> I was put on co-codamol at 14, been on them ever since, tried to take me off them but I suffered from insomnia, night terrors and the shakes and of course, pain. But on them I suffer confusion, memory loss and hyper-activity and no pain.
> lose-lose situation really :lol2:
> I've just realised my last several posts have been me moaning :blush: I apologise, I just get in a right temper with it :blush:


Jen's right Chloe, moan away that's what we're here for. To be honest for you to be suffering the way you do at such a young age, you have every right to moan - life really isn't fair! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Morning
> 
> I've been over to the hall of fame. Voted for Eileen's friendliness, Jen's behind and Ami_J's hair
> 
> Fortunately it's raining here, but still warm.
> I rang my rheumatologist to mention this is the worst I've felt in ages, she said it could be a long flare up, dread to think what she considers as long as my last own was just under a year and that was 'mild' apparently :devil:
> 
> I've just heard a horrific noise in the back yard rushed out to see what it was, and my mum and the dog are howling together. Then my brother started yelling at the freezer, he'd gone to get an ice lolly out and a rats tail was hooked round it, he accused it of stealing from him. I live with these people! :lol2:


 
Hmmm I wonder if we are related:lol2:



ditta said:


> well my finger pain is heading back after 4 glorious months of almost pain free..............he wanted to see me again he said in four months which would have been july, i made the next available app as close to july...........october:gasp: thats when my next app is.....so gp thinks drugs wearing off, i have a splint on through the day which is supportive and flexible and one at night that is stiff aand keeps my fingers still and straight...im addicted to the painkillers i have been on for a year!!!!!! so all in all im doing bloody marvelous eileen thank you for asking :lol2:


 
Totally ridiculous:bash:


Amalthea said:


> Gary's down in London today and tomorrow... Left here at about 3am to get there for work hours. And he was finished with what he needed to do by 1pm. So now he's there for nothing.... He's meeting up with a friend of ours for dinner tonight, so that'll be nice for him (I asked her if she was free, so he had some company... don't really like him alone at the moment), but still. And then he's gonna stop in Birmingham on the way home tomorrow to see his Mom...


I bet Gary could have done without this 



cloggers said:


> Jen, at least now Gary has sort of got a mini break, and he gets a catch up with his mum.
> 
> My physio appointment has been brought forward to Monday, then I have to go see the podiatrist, then (even though I'm going swimming 3 times a week on doctors orders) my GP, physio and Rheumy will discuss if I need to go for hydrotherapy :whip: I bloody hate hypermobility, its the bane of my life, followed closely by white dog hair :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> I can vouch for that, can rarely function without mine :roll:
> I was put on co-codamol at 14, been on them ever since, tried to take me off them but I suffered from insomnia, night terrors and the shakes and of course, pain. But on them I suffer confusion, memory loss and hyper-activity and no pain.
> lose-lose situation really :lol2:
> 
> I've just realised my last several posts have been me moaning :blush: I apologise, I just get in a right temper with it :blush:


 
No wonder you complain, I would too. We are all here to listen to you:2thumb:


Eileen, I think you missed my post asking about your sanctuaries rabbit warren:whistling2: We are wanting to do more for rabbits but want to house them a bit differently, do you have any more details/photos?
Ive still not had my bath:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

I do enjoy moaning 
I suppose one good thing that comes out of it is my mum frets round me, I'm sprawled out on the couch with TV, dog, and chocolate  

I have an issue. Obviously we're getting this kitten in October, (namewise, we're between Dante and Varjak btw) and I really, really want him to be a house kitty. My mum is fine with this, as long as I empty the litter tray as she wanted to teach it to crap in the neighbours garden :roll: But the back door is open more or less constantly for Oz and there is no way for me to cat proof the garden (bloody neighbours :devil Is it possibly for me to train a kitten to not go out of an open door, or will curiosity get the better of him?


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> I do enjoy moaning
> I suppose one good thing that comes out of it is my mum frets round me, I'm sprawled out on the couch with TV, dog, and chocolate
> 
> I have an issue. Obviously we're getting this kitten in October, (namewise, we're between Dante and Varjak btw) and I really, really want him to be a house kitty. My mum is fine with this, as long as I empty the litter tray as she wanted to teach it to crap in the neighbours garden :roll: But the back door is open more or less constantly for Oz and there is no way for me to cat proof the garden (bloody neighbours :devil Is it possibly for me to train a kitten to not go out of an open door, or will curiosity get the better of him?


 

I cant see this working on a young kitten as they are very curious, could you fit a dog flap for Ozzy?


----------



## feorag

Ooops! :blush: Do you know I read it, but I was going out (or to bed, can't remember) and thought I'd answer it later. Then forgot - then remembered again when i didn't have time.

I don't think I've got any photos of it, but they built a large wire mesh roofed in enclosure with mesh running under the ground to prevent them digging out - I would estimate the size was about 20 feet, but not sure. Single storey rabbit hutches that they can use if they want to were put all around the edges. Then a great load of soil was dumped in the centre, with large drainage pipes laid through it, as 'pretendy' tunnels and they were then left to dig their own tunnels too.

At first when they opened up to the public it was full of rabbits - maybe about 15-20, but over the years the older ones have died off and a lot of the new ones they've tried to introduce have been attacked by the others, so at the minute it's only got about 5 rabbits in it! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooops! :blush: Do you know I read it, but I was going out (or to bed, can't remember) and thought I'd answer it later. Then forgot - then remembered again when i didn't have time.
> 
> I don't think I've got any photos of it, but they built a large wire mesh roofed in enclosure with mesh running under the ground to prevent them digging out - I would estimate the size was about 20 feet, but not sure. Single storey rabbit hutches that they can use if they want to were put all around the edges. Then a great load of soil was dumped in the centre, with large drainage pipes laid through it, as 'pretendy' tunnels and they were then left to dig their own tunnels too.
> 
> At first when they opened up to the public it was full of rabbits - maybe about 15-20, but over the years the older ones have died off and a lot of the new ones they've tried to introduce have been attacked by the others, so at the minute it's only got about 5 rabbits in it! :roll:


 
:lol2: That sounds like rabbits. I still think its a great idea I wonder if we could do it on a smaller scale with 2 rabbits in each warren :hmm:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> I cant see this working on a young kitten as they are very curious, could you fit a dog flap for Ozzy?



I didn't think it would :hmm:
My mum refuses point blank to a dog flap and I'm not to keen myself, we don't live in the nicest of areas and a dog flap the size of a person wouldn't fill me with confidence. We looked into the electronic ones, but if she loses her collar or something it wouldn't work.
I may just teach her to bark or something when she needs to go out or just open the door at regular intervals, whilst at the moment she still has the rare accident, and the door would be an issue.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: That sounds like rabbits. I still think its a great idea I wonder if we could do it on a smaller scale with 2 rabbits in each warren :hmm:


It is indeed typical of rabbits! :roll:

I don't see why you couldn't. of course the first winter after it was built the snow and rain almost flattened the hill, but the drainage pipes were still there and they can still dig down a bit.


----------



## cloggers

Well Ozzy's just earned her keep, came downstairs for a drink and Ozzy is sat at the back door, presumed she needed the loo, but then realised the high power security light (motion sensor) was on. Thinking it was next doors cat, I put her on her lead to avoid a repeat of wednesday's incident, unlocked the door and she dragged me out, going absolutely ballistic. Both sets of neighbours lights went on and I heard my mum running down the stairs telling the boys to stay where they are. 
By this time Ozzy is standing on her back legs, snarling, hackles up with a scary as hell look in her eye. Neighbour comes out with his Labrador, who also starts going ballistic (though not as well as my Oz ) 

There's only a bloke stood at the end of my f*cking garden!!!!

At this point Ozzy is yet to stop barking, I lose grip of the lead (I assure you I didn't let go like someone suggested, I wouldn't risk her safety) She runs full pelt at him, he scrabbles over the fence and Ozzy practically cleared the fence, though got caught at the last minute and fell back. 

Police have been and we've given our statement, they said we were very lucky to have Oz. The worst part is, this is the second time this has happened! However last time we had no security lights and no dog, and it was me and my mum out there with a hammer. We live in the nice part of the town as well :whip:

Ozzy is currently sat eating the best sausages the butchers have to offer, and my mum keeps hugging her. Amazing how much safer a dog makes you feel, and how protective a dog that's not even 7 months old is.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Well Ozzy's just earned her keep, came downstairs for a drink and Ozzy is sat at the back door, presumed she needed the loo, but then realised the high power security light (motion sensor) was on. Thinking it was next doors cat, I put her on her lead to avoid a repeat of wednesday's incident, unlocked the door and she dragged me out, going absolutely ballistic. Both sets of neighbours lights went on and I heard my mum running down the stairs telling the boys to stay where they are.
> By this time Ozzy is standing on her back legs, snarling, hackles up with a scary as hell look in her eye. Neighbour comes out with his Labrador, who also starts going ballistic (though not as well as my Oz )
> 
> There's only a bloke stood at the end of my f*cking garden!!!!
> 
> At this point Ozzy is yet to stop barking, I lose grip of the lead (I assure you I didn't let go like someone suggested, I wouldn't risk her safety) She runs full pelt at him, he scrabbles over the fence and Ozzy practically cleared the fence, though got caught at the last minute and fell back.
> 
> Police have been and we've given our statement, they said we were very lucky to have Oz. The worst part is, this is the second time this has happened! However last time we had no security lights and no dog, and it was me and my mum out there with a hammer. We live in the nice part of the town as well :whip:
> 
> Ozzy is currently sat eating the best sausages the butchers have to offer, and my mum keeps hugging her. Amazing how much safer a dog makes you feel, and how protective a dog that's not even 7 months old is.


Wow, good on Ozzy! She certainly showed her bravery & protectiveness. :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've had a long day today! Got up for work at 5:30am, been to Blackpool Zoo working with my client as we do every week. This morning's job was to go round weeding nettles, brambles & thistles around the zoo. As we did so, we went into Lemur Wood (lemurs loose), to remove any weeds near the public walkway. The zoo wasn't open to the public yet. As we began picking thistles out, the lemurs approached. A group of Ring-Tails, & a trio of Gentle Lemurs came to us, the Ring-Tails jumped up onto the walkway railings. My client looked nervous, but I assured him that they probably thought we were keepers & hoped for a feed. The Ring-Tails grew more inquisitive & I saw a flash of movement out the corner of my eye, turned to see a Ring-Tail jumping right at me. It landed on my right shoulder, but as I was startled, my movement made it jump off. My client was really looking worried now, & as we looked towards the gate to get out, the big boys were there - 2 big Red Ruffed Lemurs were perched at either side of teh gate like a pair of bouncers. We made a dash for the gate & managed to slip out, with our furry friends right behind us.

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well done OZZY!!!!! Woo!! It is amazing how much difference having a dog makes. Bet that guy thinks twice about coming into your yard again.

Sounds like a great day, Col!!


----------



## cloggers

I'd think twice about going in my garden :lol2: 
She watches police shows with us and we always joke that she longs to be a police dog, she could of been last night :lol2:
Shes currently prancing round like Lady of the manor, keeps getting hugs off my youngest brother. The boys that were told to stay where they were naturally lept out of bed and flung the curtains open :roll:

I love lemur wood, especially the red ruffs, sounds like you had a nice time. 
What's your job if you don't mind me asking Colin?


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Chloe, Ozzy is indeed a star!! :2thumb:

And you're right - now you'll sleep easier in your beds at night knowing that she's there and she has a natural instinct to protect her family.

I must admit I walk out at night into unlit areas with a large degree of confidence when I have Skye beside me.

Colin I did lol at your post and the thought of your face when the lemur jumped on your shoulder :lol:

Iain & shirley are off at the Metro Centre this morning to get some school shoes for Ellie, who has one foot a full size bigger than the other! :roll:

When they get back we're off to my fav garden centre cos they have a huge adventure playground so that Ellie can play and we can watch. :lol2:

]


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Didn't get to sleep til about 4am this morning (pretty normal when Gary's away), so am a bit tired.


----------



## feorag

I was totally cream crackered when I got home last night after 3 children and an hour trapped in an indoor play area! :gasp: and probably could have fallen asleep on the settee at 9:00.

Then I went to bed and couldn't get to sleep either! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I've had a long day today! Got up for work at 5:30am, been to Blackpool Zoo working with my client as we do every week. This morning's job was to go round weeding nettles, brambles & thistles around the zoo. As we did so, we went into Lemur Wood (lemurs loose), to remove any weeds near the public walkway. The zoo wasn't open to the public yet. As we began picking thistles out, the lemurs approached. A group of Ring-Tails, & a trio of Gentle Lemurs came to us, the Ring-Tails jumped up onto the walkway railings. My client looked nervous, but I assured him that they probably thought we were keepers & hoped for a feed. The Ring-Tails grew more inquisitive & I saw a flash of movement out the corner of my eye, turned to see a Ring-Tail jumping right at me. It landed on my right shoulder, but as I was startled, my movement made it jump off. My client was really looking worried now, & as we looked towards the gate to get out, the big boys were there - 2 big Red Ruffed Lemurs were perched at either side of teh gate like a pair of bouncers. We made a dash for the gate & managed to slip out, with our furry friends right behind us.
> 
> :lol2:


 
That sounds like my idea of fun:2thumb:

I was woken up by the phone ringing at 8.20:bash:
Its my burpday today but I dont feel any older:lol2: Im at the sanctuary later and have already cleaned everywhere, no rest for the wicked :roll:


----------



## feorag

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHELL!!!!












Hope you enjoy your day, but I'm very glad you don't feel any older, cos you shouldn't! :2thumb: What's a birthday anyway! *shrug*


----------



## Amalthea

Shame on you, Shell, hiding your Burpday on FB...

So...........


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Thankyou 
I took it off FB as whats the point in having random people you dont know wishing you Happy birthday:lol2: At my age there is nothing happy about birthdays:whip:


----------



## feorag

:sad:

To make you laugh, Elise has just sent me this video of my budding ballerina granddaughter testing out the baby bouncer!

With those thighs, she'll never make it as a ballerina though! :lol2: Put your sound on cos she's a noisy little monkey!

‪Darcey 7 months‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :sad:
> 
> To make you laugh, Elise has just sent me this video of my budding ballerina granddaughter testing out the baby bouncer!
> 
> With those thighs, she'll never make it as a ballerina though! :lol2: Put your sound on cos she's a noisy little monkey!
> 
> ‪Darcey 7 months‬‏ - YouTube


 
Awww shes such a cutie:flrt:I need a grandchild too:whip:


----------



## feorag

I can definitely recommend them! :2thumb: 

Especially cos they come with little or no responsibility for the adult they will turn into and they go home! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Look at her little face!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

cloggers said:


> Well Ozzy's just earned her keep, came downstairs for a drink and Ozzy is sat at the back door, presumed she needed the loo, but then realised the high power security light (motion sensor) was on. Thinking it was next doors cat, I put her on her lead to avoid a repeat of wednesday's incident, unlocked the door and she dragged me out, going absolutely ballistic. Both sets of neighbours lights went on and I heard my mum running down the stairs telling the boys to stay where they are.
> By this time Ozzy is standing on her back legs, snarling, hackles up with a scary as hell look in her eye. Neighbour comes out with his Labrador, who also starts going ballistic (though not as well as my Oz )
> 
> There's only a bloke stood at the end of my f*cking garden!!!!
> 
> At this point Ozzy is yet to stop barking, I lose grip of the lead (I assure you I didn't let go like someone suggested, I wouldn't risk her safety) She runs full pelt at him, he scrabbles over the fence and Ozzy practically cleared the fence, though got caught at the last minute and fell back.
> 
> Police have been and we've given our statement, they said we were very lucky to have Oz. The worst part is, this is the second time this has happened! However last time we had no security lights and no dog, and it was me and my mum out there with a hammer. We live in the nice part of the town as well :whip:
> 
> Ozzy is currently sat eating the best sausages the butchers have to offer, and my mum keeps hugging her. Amazing how much safer a dog makes you feel, and how protective a dog that's not even 7 months old is.


Big hugs for Ozzy...good girl :flrt:

I so miss having a dog  Lady our old dog died last year and although she was only a smallish dog, she had one hell of a bark on her, nobody dared come near the garden. And I even had to introduce the postman to her to show him how much of a people loving tart she was as she sounded vicious :lol2:. Definitely makes you feel much safer having a dog around, every little noise and bump in the night wakes me now and I start panicking..drive Will insane, but we both work too much to get a puppy, and I'd be scared of rescuing with the cat and kitten as they're so boisterous.




Happy birthday Shell hope you're having a lovely day :grouphug: x


----------



## cloggers

Happy birthday Shell xx


----------



## fantapants

My little kittens have started opening their eyes today and they have the most beautiful little mewling noises ever! their coats seem to be getting lighter and lighter every day. I'm going to find the thread and update wit some more pics


----------



## ami_j

Happy Birthday Shell


----------



## MSL

Happy birthday Shell.
....thanks everyone for nice puppy comments....they are getting bigger by yhte day, mum is now a lot better and all going along nicely after a couple of sleepless nights...well worth it though.

So having rediscovered the RCT i decided to get a new pc that actually works and isnt a complete nightmare everytime i log in....you may be seeing a bit more of me...I have spent all day sorting it out with a lovely chap called Danny on the comet help line and am now trying to get my new phone sorted which also came today.........will take more pics of pups soon.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I'd think twice about going in my garden :lol2:
> She watches police shows with us and we always joke that she longs to be a police dog, she could of been last night :lol2:
> Shes currently prancing round like Lady of the manor, keeps getting hugs off my youngest brother. The boys that were told to stay where they were naturally lept out of bed and flung the curtains open :roll:
> 
> I love lemur wood, especially the red ruffs, sounds like you had a nice time.
> What's your job if you don't mind me asking Colin?


Chloe, Im a personal support worker, so I take a young man with autism out to animal places where we do work. I only work part-time at the moment, but we are hoping for full-time if we can get more fiunding from Bury council. We go to Blackpool Zoo on Thursdays & we wanted to work with the animals but we were told we couldn't, we'd have to work with the groundskeeping team (gardening, weeding, etc). They later said that after 12 weeks, the education woman will look at how my young lad has worked & we may then be able to start to work with the animal section. Bloody hope so, its sooo boring weeding constantly!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> That sounds like my idea of fun:2thumb:
> 
> I was woken up by the phone ringing at 8.20:bash:
> Its my burpday today but I dont feel any older:lol2: Im at the sanctuary later and have already cleaned everywhere, no rest for the wicked :roll:


 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHELL xXxXx


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :sad:
> 
> To make you laugh, Elise has just sent me this video of my budding ballerina granddaughter testing out the baby bouncer!
> 
> With those thighs, she'll never make it as a ballerina though! :lol2: Put your sound on cos she's a noisy little monkey!
> 
> ‪Darcey 7 months‬‏ - YouTube


Awww, how cute!!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Chloe, Im a personal support worker, so I take a young man with autism out to animal places where we do work. I only work part-time at the moment, but we are hoping for full-time if we can get more fiunding from *Bury council*. We go to Blackpool Zoo on Thursdays & we wanted to work with the animals but we were told we couldn't, we'd have to work with the groundskeeping team (gardening, weeding, etc). They later said that after 12 weeks, the education woman will look at how my young lad has worked & we may then be able to start to work with the animal section. Bloody hope so, its sooo boring weeding constantly!


I'm in Bury Council


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I'm in Bury Council


Are you? My client lives in Bury, just between Bury & Bolton.


----------



## cloggers

Sounds like a very rewarding job. My gran works with autistic people and she loves it. Hopefully you'll get to speak to education soon, the head is a lovely woman.

I signed up to be a blood donor today 
I'm of the opinion that I'd be willing to receive a transfusion, so I should be willing to give a donation. Just curious if anyone else gives blood? Apparently it doesnt hurt?
EDIT: I should point out that I've signed up but can't start for another 6 months until I'm 17 and they've checked my meds 

Also anyone got experience with dogs giving blood?
Same idea applies really, I'd accept a transfusion for Oz, but they can't do it without donations.


----------



## feorag

I started as a blood donor when i was 18 and gave it for years, quite often being called in to the hospital to give blood for an emergency - even though I'm only a 'O'.

However, as I got older my veins got 'thready' and they started having trouble getting the blood out (I honestly was very willing, but maybe my body wasn't :lol , so I had to stop. Nowadays they can't even get it out of me for health tests - they have to go into the big vein on my wrist! :gasp:


----------



## cloggers

Well I have pretty deep veins but I rang and mentioned it and they said it isn't a problem. I don't know my blood type :hmm:


----------



## ditta

happy birthday old bird:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> happy birthday old bird:lol2:


 
Cheeky cow:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Chloe, Ozzy will have to be an adult before she donates blood(they have a certain weight they have to be)and she needs to be happy with people messing with her and good at the vets. My friends GSD(Toby) is a blood donor:2thumb: I used to donate blood but when I had anemia due to the fibroids they said I needed a 2 year break.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Are you? My client lives in Bury, just between Bury & Bolton.



So am I *lol* I'm in Radcliffe :whistling2:

I tried donating blood after 9/11.... They wouldn't take it. :bash:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Well I have pretty deep veins but I rang and mentioned it and they said it isn't a problem. I don't know my blood type :hmm:


That's how I found out what mine was!


ditta said:


> happy birthday old bird:lol2:





Shell195 said:


> Cheeky cow:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:roll2: PMSL!!!



Amalthea said:


> I tried donating blood after 9/11.... They wouldn't take it. :bash:


Why not?


----------



## Amalthea

Cuz I'm diabetic... I still don't see the problem. It's not a communicable disease and if I make sure to have a big meal beforehand, it's not like it'd do any harm.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Cuz I'm diabetic... I still don't see the problem. It's not a communicable disease and if I make sure to have a big meal beforehand, it's not like it'd do any harm.


 
*Giving blood*

Neither are you excluded from giving blood simply because you have diabetes.







The UK Blood Services Standing Advisory Committee on Care and Selection of Donors has concluded that blood donation is safe for people with diabetes who manage their condition by taking tablets and have no complications or other underlying medical conditions.
To ensure that giving blood is safe, donors are required to fill in a healthcheck questionnaire and talk to a trained member of staff of NHS Blood and Transplant before giving blood.


Taken from here Organ and blood donation - Diabetes UK


----------



## Shell195

Im sure Dennis was a vampire in a previous life as he still sucks my neck:lol2: He sucks my neck and then Tom Tom sucks his neck, its like his rythmic purring triggers something in Tom Tom:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Mine is Type 1, therefore I take insulin... Not tablets


----------



## feorag

Interesting!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Im sure Dennis was a vampire in a previous life as he still sucks my neck:lol2: He sucks my neck and then Tom Tom sucks his neck, its like his rythmic purring triggers something in Tom Tom:lol2:




*lol* Bless them!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, we took 10 well grown and fully feathered Mallard ducklings from a wild bird rescue to release at the sanctuary. Weve had them in a pen for 2 weeks so they know where the food is if they need back up. On Monday we opened the pen for them yet they wont leave and come bedtime they are all lined up ready to go back in their pen, is this normal?


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Sounds like a very rewarding job. My gran works with autistic people and she loves it. Hopefully you'll get to speak to education soon, the head is a lovely woman.
> 
> I signed up to be a blood donor today
> I'm of the opinion that I'd be willing to receive a transfusion, so I should be willing to give a donation. Just curious if anyone else gives blood? Apparently it doesnt hurt?
> EDIT: I should point out that I've signed up but can't start for another 6 months until I'm 17 and they've checked my meds
> 
> Also anyone got experience with dogs giving blood?
> Same idea applies really, I'd accept a transfusion for Oz, but they can't do it without donations.


The woman my client's mum spoke to from Education is called Rebecca. 

I can't donate blood, even if I wanted to, cos Im a dirty homosexual :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

I know that feeling Col just because we have a different sexual orientation we get met with prejudice when it comes to stuff like this not all of us have anything wrong with us and oyu know what i mean by that, not that I could give blood anyway coz of the meds I am on but to be treated differently just because of my sexual orientation really gets to me.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I know that feeling Col just because we have a different sexual orientation we get met with prejudice when it comes to stuff like this not all of us have anything wrong with us and oyu know what i mean by that, not that I could give blood anyway coz of the meds I am on but to be treated differently just because of my sexual orientation really gets to me.


Its wrong isn't it Sam? It pees me off no end! :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Yes it is wrong Col I mean I always wanted to help with giving blood but the second they found out I was bi that was it I was treated almost like a leper, it was a real culture shock thats for sure and it really did make me think FCUK you lol for a while but now it just pees me off to think they are loosing out on so many pints of good blood just by not testing if they really need to for their own peace of mind as we both know we have never had anything we shouldn't lol wouldn't you agree.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> I can't donate blood, even if I wanted to, cos Im a dirty homosexual :devil:


‪Christina Aguilera - Dirrty HD‬‏ - YouTube

Nasty 

:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Yes it is wrong Col I mean I always wanted to help with giving blood but the second they found out I was bi that was it I was treated almost like a leper, it was a real culture shock thats for sure and it really did make me think FCUK you lol for a while but now it just pees me off to think they are loosing out on so many pints of good blood just by not testing if they really need to for their own peace of mind as we both know we have never had anything we shouldn't lol wouldn't you agree.


Its true hun, such a waste


----------



## sammy1969

Yep amazing just how much prejudice is still out there I mean how many heterosexual ppl out there have the very diseases they discriminate against us for and yet they can and some do give blood without any rgard for the consequences and yet people like us who are so careful and wouldnt dream of doing it if there was a risk are just not allowed just because we are different.
On a different note how is my little lolly doing?


----------



## Shell195

Im sure if they asked the people who needed the blood they wouldnt mind who the blood came from. Its totally ridiculous and surely a human rights issue too:bash:
I hate the way people are labelled 
Sophie has a gay friend she met at a course she went on and a few years ago his partner took really ill and because they were a gay couple they wouldnt let Mark travel with his partner in the ambulance WTF. His partner died due to a hospital cock up and years down the line he is still fighting for justice


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Yep amazing just how much prejudice is still out there I mean how many heterosexual ppl out there have the very diseases they discriminate against us for and yet they can and some do give blood without any rgard for the consequences and yet people like us who are so careful and wouldnt dream of doing it if there was a risk are just not allowed just because we are different.
> On a different note how is my little lolly doing?


Lolly may well be starting to come into season at any time. She has been more fruity in her behaviour, just waiting for her vulva to start swelling now. :2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson

hi guys, i also find it disgusting that gay men can't give blood, it doesn't make any logical sense that they can't give it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im sure if they asked the people who needed the blood they wouldnt mind who the blood came from. Its totally ridiculous and surely a human rights issue too:bash:
> I hate the way people are labelled


Im suprised it isn't illegal under discrimination nowadays.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Im suprised it isn't illegal under discrimination nowadays.


Ive just edited my last post


----------



## sammy1969

You would think it should be Shell but I doubt that it is. I am sure you are right and most peopel in need wouldnt care where blood came from as long as it was safe but as long as we have bigots in high offices who think they know it all there will always be this type of discrimination a shame I know but that is the way of the world and always will be. I mean I hate being labelled as anything but we all are by others and it is one thing that will never truly change,I think we all are who we are and should be accepted regardless and I know not everyone discriminates but that small group that do and mostly make the rules we live make life so hard for those of us who just want to help but thats life.

OOOO I am waiting with baited breath Col cant wait have started sorting a few things out now and hopefully all will fall into place nicely for both of us


----------



## sammy1969

tomwilson said:


> hi guys, i also find it disgusting that gay men can't give blood, it doesn't make any logical sense that they can't give it


Its not just gay men Tom it is anyone who isnt heterosexual who cant give blood


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me Dennis and Dolly, night all xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive just edited my last post


OMG, the ambulance staff who wouldn't allow him in the ambulance because he is gay should be sacked! Thats disgusting! :devil:



sammy1969 said:


> OOOO I am waiting with baited breath Col cant wait have started sorting a few things out now and hopefully all will fall into place nicely for both of us


Clark thought she looked a little swollen on Monday, but now we're not so sure. She is due to start her season anytime from now, so its just a waiting game. The stud dog is a cutie too.


----------



## sammy1969

night Shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me Dennis and Dolly, night all xx


Goodnight Shell, Dennis & Dolly x


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG, the ambulance staff who wouldn't allow him in the ambulance because he is gay should be sacked! Thats disgusting! :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Clark thought she looked a little swollen on Monday, but now we're not so sure. She is due to start her season anytime from now, so its just a waiting game. The stud dog is a cutie too.


Yeah I can picture you both now lol all on tender hooks waiting patiently lol it is so exciting I must admit can't wait. Oh do you have a piccy of him at all so i can see? What a pair we make lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah I can picture you both now lol all on tender hooks waiting patiently lol it is so exciting I must admit can't wait. Oh do you have a piccy of him at all so i can see? What a pair we make lol.


This is him


----------



## sammy1969

Oh my god he is so cute I want lol the puppies are going to be so handsome and pretty even Glyn went awwwww when he saw him which is good he is finally onside not that he was against it anyway lol but onseeing the parents he is just going all mushy yay


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Oh my god he is so cute I want lol the puppies are going to be so handsome and pretty even Glyn went awwwww when he saw him which is good he is finally onside not that he was against it anyway lol but onseeing the parents he is just going all mushy yay


Haha, no-one can resist! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Not when the parents are that cute lol and I must admit after my day it has really cheered me up to see something that cute lol the only thing cuter would of been a picture of you lol


----------



## Amalthea

How cute is HE?!?!?!? I wanna squeeze him... :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, we took 10 well grown and fully feathered Mallard ducklings from a wild bird rescue to release at the sanctuary. Weve had them in a pen for 2 weeks so they know where the food is if they need back up. On Monday we opened the pen for them yet they wont leave and come bedtime they are all lined up ready to go back in their pen, is this normal?


I think that is pretty normal Shell. We find a lot of ours that we release on site hang around for a while and then gradually vanish. I think the big wide world is a little scary for them at first, especially if they've been penned for a while.



Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly may well be starting to come into season at any time. She has been more fruity in her behaviour, just waiting for her vulva to start swelling now. :2thumb:


Ooh!  How exciting!



Zoo-Man said:


> Im suprised it isn't illegal under discrimination nowadays.


So am I - I didn't realise that was the case about giving the blood and as far as the guy in the ambulance is concerned I'd have lodge a formal complaint! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think that is pretty normal Shell. We find a lot of ours that we release on site hang around for a while and then gradually vanish. I think the big wide world is a little scary for them at first, especially if they've been penned for a while.
> 
> Ooh!  How exciting!
> 
> So am I - I didn't realise that was the case about giving the blood and as far as the guy in the ambulance is concerned I'd have lodge a formal complaint! :bash:


 

Oh good as we dont really want another 10 ducks:lol2:

A formal complaint was lodged and even though it was about 3 years ago hes still fighting for an apology:devil:


----------



## cloggers

Yeah it mentioned on the give blood website that homosexuals can't donate due to risk of HIV/Aids virus :gasp: Very shallow minded suggesting that all have it :whip: Should be deemed against human rights :whip:

There's a new puppy at my park group, an irish water spaniel X rottie :flrt: he's quite simply gorgeous. This is good, it means the people there may begin to treat Ozzy like a dog and not a cute little puppy to be treated like a baby, simply because she's the youngest. None of the dogs are allowed to jump up, but Ozzy can because she's a puppy, consistency people :whip: 
However this new puppy, with his little puppy breath and puppy smell, has made me want another :blush:


----------



## ditta

:lol2icture the scene......cat and i watching miranda in bed.........its finished so off goes the telly and lights, we move closer together for a kiss and cuddle, in between us burrowing chi,s start the move up to the pillows, ok so we cant get close but at least we can kiss........two strange tongues in our kiss.......push the little gits down the beds, up they come again, lenny using my belly button and ribs as a ladder to climb over me......then uses my ear as a foot hold to climb back over my head.......okay we give up and turn over to sleep.........all is quiet.......gunther is sleeping with cat....blinky is sleeping on my feet in front of my fan.............the bed starts bouncing.......i start s******ing........is that you babe??????? are you that desperate???????lmao........no answer!!!!!!!! i get up to look......its freakin lenny shagging his meerkat toy......going at it as if his life depends on it ..................i s******ed most of the night:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## cloggers

:roll2: :roll2:


----------



## MSL

ditta said:


> :lol2icture the scene......cat and i watching miranda in bed.........its finished so off goes the telly and lights, we move closer together for a kiss and cuddle, in between us burrowing chi,s start the move up to the pillows, ok so we cant get close but at least we can kiss........two strange tongues in our kiss.......push the little gits down the beds, up they come again, lenny using my belly button and ribs as a ladder to climb over me......then uses my ear as a foot hold to climb back over my head.......okay we give up and turn over to sleep.........all is quiet.......gunther is sleeping with cat....blinky is sleeping on my feet in front of my fan.............the bed starts bouncing.......i start s******ing........is that you babe??????? are you that desperate???????lmao........no answer!!!!!!!! i get up to look......its freakin lenny shagging his meerkat toy......going at it as if his life depends on it ..................i s******ed most of the night:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
:lol2: your bed sounds a bit crowded to me!!!


----------



## MSL

Zoo-Man said:


> Haha, no-one can resist! :lol2:


no-one can resist puppies...........


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :lol2icture the scene......cat and i watching miranda in bed.........its finished so off goes the telly and lights, we move closer together for a kiss and cuddle, in between us burrowing chi,s start the move up to the pillows, ok so we cant get close but at least we can kiss........two strange tongues in our kiss.......push the little gits down the beds, up they come again, lenny using my belly button and ribs as a ladder to climb over me......then uses my ear as a foot hold to climb back over my head.......okay we give up and turn over to sleep.........all is quiet.......gunther is sleeping with cat....blinky is sleeping on my feet in front of my fan.............the bed starts bouncing.......i start s******ing........is that you babe??????? are you that desperate???????lmao........no answer!!!!!!!! i get up to look......its freakin lenny shagging his meerkat toy......going at it as if his life depends on it ..................i s******ed most of the night:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
:lol2: Me and Steve gave up on bedtime romance years ago becuase of the animals. Its not quite the same when you have a dogs tongue in your ear or a cat sucking you neck:lol2:
It sounds like Lenny is a chi who looks like a joey, acts like a pitbull but thinks hes a meercat:whistling2:


Aww Penny they are gorgeous:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ste123

Life is so hard sometimes

My cat was taken to the cat hospital 10 days ago due to being I'll and sick, he was diagnosed with a blockage in his tummy and they had to operate to remove it from his bowwel/intestine . The bill came to £2000 which the issuance will cover but not the loss of earnings for me to run back and forth to the hospital for a week etc.... When he cam home we looked after him and took him every other day to local vets as requested and had his stitches out after 10 days but he hasn't be right and I knew he wasn't. We took him back to the vet yesterday and he was taken back to the hospital. Today I have been told he has lumps in his bowel and intestine and the operation will be £800 plus after care and due to my insurance won't pay more than £4000 and the amount so far there isn't enough cover to do the operation.

So I spent £2000 on cover and that left £2000 and that's not enough to cover the rest of the bills due to how much it's costing for what they doing at the moment. (they can't do anything till Monday due to no staff available to operate)

I can't afford to pay up myself I've lost so much as I paid the actual normal vet bills each day for a week and loss of earnings so far. I don't know what to do I have my wife saying we have to but I can't make money out of thin air. If the insurance cover is spent (all £4000) then so far I think it's cost over £5000

I just feel such a failure today. Sorry to be down in the forum but had to write it down to try and make sense of it all


----------



## Amalthea

Look what came in to work today!!!  She gave me kisses and everything!!


----------



## Amalthea

ditta said:


> :lol2icture the scene......cat and i watching miranda in bed.........its finished so off goes the telly and lights, we move closer together for a kiss and cuddle, in between us burrowing chi,s start the move up to the pillows, ok so we cant get close but at least we can kiss........two strange tongues in our kiss.......push the little gits down the beds, up they come again, lenny using my belly button and ribs as a ladder to climb over me......then uses my ear as a foot hold to climb back over my head.......okay we give up and turn over to sleep.........all is quiet.......gunther is sleeping with cat....blinky is sleeping on my feet in front of my fan.............the bed starts bouncing.......i start s******ing........is that you babe??????? are you that desperate???????lmao........no answer!!!!!!!! i get up to look......its freakin lenny shagging his meerkat toy......going at it as if his life depends on it ..................i s******ed most of the night:lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: That's why the furkids get locked out of the bedroom when we want some grown up time :whistling2:



MSL said:


> no-one can resist puppies...........
> image
> image
> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt:



Ste123 said:


> Life is so hard sometimes
> 
> My cat was taken to the cat hospital 10 days ago due to being I'll and sick, he was diagnosed with a blockage in his tummy and they had to operate to remove it from his bowwel/intestine . The bill came to £2000 which the issuance will cover but not the loss of earnings for me to run back and forth to the hospital for a week etc.... When he cam home we looked after him and took him every other day to local vets as requested and had his stitches out after 10 days but he hasn't be right and I knew he wasn't. We took him back to the vet yesterday and he was taken back to the hospital. Today I have been told he has lumps in his bowel and intestine and the operation will be £800 plus after care and due to my insurance won't pay more than £4000 and the amount so far there isn't enough cover to do the operation.
> 
> So I spent £2000 on cover and that left £2000 and that's not enough to cover the rest of the bills due to how much it's costing for what they doing at the moment. (they can't do anything till Monday due to no staff available to operate)
> 
> I can't afford to pay up myself I've lost so much as I paid the actual normal vet bills each day for a week and loss of earnings so far. I don't know what to do I have my wife saying we have to but I can't make money out of thin air. If the insurance cover is spent (all £4000) then so far I think it's cost over £5000
> 
> I just feel such a failure today. Sorry to be down in the forum but had to write it down to try and make sense of it all


Wow... I am so sorry you're having such a rough time with your pud at the moment...  Not sure what to suggest


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Oh good as we dont really want another 10 ducks:lol2:
> 
> A formal complaint was lodged and even though it was about 3 years ago hes still fighting for an apology:devil:


That only makes it much worse! :bash: 


ditta said:


> :lol2icture the scene......cat and i watching miranda in bed.........its finished so off goes the telly and lights, we move closer together for a kiss and cuddle, in between us burrowing chi,s start the move up to the pillows, ok so we cant get close but at least we can kiss........two strange tongues in our kiss.......push the little gits down the beds, up they come again, lenny using my belly button and ribs as a ladder to climb over me......then uses my ear as a foot hold to climb back over my head.......okay we give up and turn over to sleep.........all is quiet.......gunther is sleeping with cat....blinky is sleeping on my feet in front of my fan.............the bed starts bouncing.......i start s******ing........is that you babe??????? are you that desperate???????lmao........no answer!!!!!!!! i get up to look......its freakin lenny shagging his meerkat toy......going at it as if his life depends on it ..................i s******ed most of the night:lol2::lol2::lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!
I have such a vivid imagination, I didn't need any help at all to visualise that! :lol2:


MSL said:


> no-one can resist puppies...........
> image
> image
> image


Oh Penny, they are looking lovely! :flrt:

That last photo made me Awwwwwww......



Ste123 said:


> Life is so hard sometimes
> 
> My cat was taken to the cat hospital 10 days ago due to being I'll and sick, he was diagnosed with a blockage in his tummy and they had to operate to remove it from his bowwel/intestine . The bill came to £2000 which the issuance will cover but not the loss of earnings for me to run back and forth to the hospital for a week etc.... When he cam home we looked after him and took him every other day to local vets as requested and had his stitches out after 10 days but he hasn't be right and I knew he wasn't. We took him back to the vet yesterday and he was taken back to the hospital. Today I have been told he has lumps in his bowel and intestine and the operation will be £800 plus after care and due to my insurance won't pay more than £4000 and the amount so far there isn't enough cover to do the operation.
> 
> So I spent £2000 on cover and that left £2000 and that's not enough to cover the rest of the bills due to how much it's costing for what they doing at the moment. (they can't do anything till Monday due to no staff available to operate)
> 
> I can't afford to pay up myself I've lost so much as I paid the actual normal vet bills each day for a week and loss of earnings so far. I don't know what to do I have my wife saying we have to but I can't make money out of thin air. If the insurance cover is spent (all £4000) then so far I think it's cost over £5000
> 
> I just feel such a failure today. Sorry to be down in the forum but had to write it down to try and make sense of it all


That sounds so awful for you. Can you not make an agreement with your vet that you pay the balance of by monthly payments? Obviously they've had no problem with you paying bills in the past and you've obviously considered every eventuality by having insurance in the first place, so surely they could come to some sort of arrangement regarding payment of the balance? 


Amalthea said:


> Look what came in to work today!!!  She gave me kisses and everything!!
> 
> image


She's beautiful! It is a baby Pom isn't it?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup!!! Diesel would have LOVED her!!! Apparently, she bites everybody, but she gave me kisses. Obviously should come live here.


----------



## Esarosa

Ladies I need some help as soon as possible please. A friend of ours who lives in Nottingham has had a baby grey squirrel brought into the house by his cat. Attached is a photo. Eyes are apparently closed so somewhere under 5 weeks ish? But I'm clueless.









Do you know of ANY friendly rescuers/rescues around that area, I was sure I read someone was on a grey squirrel rehabilitation list or something? Some of his other friends have been suggesting the vets and the RSPCA, I've told him not to but he posted two hours ago (Facebook) so I'm not sure what's happening atm.

[edit] he phoned the RSPCA and they arrived a few minutes ago and took it away, once the woman had the squirrel in her custody as such she told him it will be euthanised..probably silly but I'm devastated


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Ladies I need some help as soon as possible please. A friend of ours who lives in Nottingham has had a baby grey squirrel brought into the house by his cat. Attached is a photo I thought it looked very young but I'm clueless.
> image
> 
> Do you know of ANY friendly rescuers/rescues around that area, I was sure I read someone was on a grey squirrel rehabilitation list or something? Some of his other friends have been suggesting the vets and the RSPCA, I've told him not to but he posted two hours ago (Facebook) so I'm not sure what's happening atm.
> 
> [edit] he phoned the RSPCA and they arrived a few minutes ago and took it away, once the woman had the squirrel in her custody as such she told him it will be euthanised..probably silly but I'm devastated


 
Oh no  I take in grey squirrels as there is a great network of people who help them, I will pm you their link in case it happens again as they are nationwide


----------



## Esarosa

Don't get me wrong I realise they've made it incredibly hard to be able to help greys now, ie apparently you need a license to rehabilitate them? But she didn't even try and waited till he'd handed it over and she had it secured THEN told him...That's what's peed me off more than anything.

You phone them about a poor puppy being locked outside in all weather with no shelter food or water and they do nothing and heaven forbid you offer it the bare essentials for surviving as then their hands are 'tied', but something like this and they're there within an hour..bloody joke


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Yeah it mentioned on the give blood website that homosexuals can't donate due to risk of HIV/Aids virus :gasp: Very shallow minded suggesting that all have it :whip: Should be deemed against human rights :whip:
> 
> *There's a new puppy at my park group, an irish water spaniel X rottie* :flrt: he's quite simply gorgeous. This is good, it means the people there may begin to treat Ozzy like a dog and not a cute little puppy to be treated like a baby, simply because she's the youngest. None of the dogs are allowed to jump up, but Ozzy can because she's a puppy, consistency people :whip:
> However this new puppy, with his little puppy breath and puppy smell, has made me want another :blush:


Why on earth would someone cross an Irish Water Spaniel with a Rottweiler??? :crazy:


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Why on earth would someone cross an Irish Water Spaniel with a Rottweiler??? :crazy:


Oh I missed that...that's...bizarre :?

[edit] missed that bit about the link Shell..that would be hugely appreciated if you could please.


----------



## Zoo-Man

MSL said:


> no-one can resist puppies...........
> image
> image
> image


Tis true! So, you keeping the lovely little sweetheart in the last pic then??? :whistling2: hehe


----------



## Shell195

Hi Col, I didnt realise that you knew Emma with the shelties, I speak to her on Pygmy hogs all the time


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Ladies I need some help as soon as possible please. A friend of ours who lives in Nottingham has had a baby grey squirrel brought into the house by his cat. Attached is a photo. Eyes are apparently closed so somewhere under 5 weeks ish? But I'm clueless.
> image
> 
> Do you know of ANY friendly rescuers/rescues around that area, I was sure I read someone was on a grey squirrel rehabilitation list or something? Some of his other friends have been suggesting the vets and the RSPCA, I've told him not to but he posted two hours ago (Facebook) so I'm not sure what's happening atm.
> 
> [edit] he phoned the RSPCA and they arrived a few minutes ago and took it away, once the woman had the squirrel in her custody as such she told him it will be euthanised..probably silly but I'm devastated


That is disgusting, but it really doesn't suprise me! Not only can the RSPCA not be bothered with things like orphaned wildlife, but being a non-native species, they wouldn't even waste their precious resources attempting to rear it. All their supporters/donators should know this! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hi Col, I didnt realise that you knew Emma with the shelties, I speak to her on Pygmy hogs all the time


We met them at the Garstang show today. They used to come in to our pet shop all the time for ferret food, & as soon as we met today, we recognised each other :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Why on earth would someone cross an Irish Water Spaniel with a Rottweiler??? :crazy:


I dont honestly know, all I know is his owner is over the moon that he was only £50 :whip:



Zoo-Man said:


> That is disgusting, but it really doesn't suprise me! Not only can the RSPCA not be bothered with things like orphaned wildlife, but being a non-native species, they wouldn't even waste their precious resources attempting to rear it. All their supporters/donators should know this! :devil:


Supporters are starting to realise now, that's why my dad stopped his direct debit, as did several other people I know. People will work it out eventually.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today at the Garstang show, Indy got 2nd in Smooth-Coat Chihuahua Open, & as she was the only puppy in that class, she automatically got Best Puppy In Breed. So she went into Best Puppy In Show, whoch she got nowhere with. Oh well, next show is on Tuesday, then Saturday, then Sunday! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, Katie, poor little squirrel! :sad: And bloody R$SPCA!! :bash:

I presume Shell has given you the link to Meon Valley Squirrels in Hampshire? If she hasn't just google them and you'll find them, they work tirelessly to help the greys. I make them pouches and hammocks for the injured ones, whenever I've the sewing machine out.

Please tell your friend if ever that happens again to contact them instead - they may very well have a fosterer in their area.

That's still a good result Colin! At least she didn't come second in the puppy class!


----------



## Amalthea

RSPCA.... I really hate them. Poor little squizzle


----------



## Shell195

Nearly 2.00pm and Im first on :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

It's only 1pm, Shell 

Had a lazy morning....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It's only 1pm, Shell
> 
> Had a lazy morning....


Ooops I was multi tasking so want concentrating:lol2:

Im furious with RFUK.
As you know they took 2 subscription payments one after the other. I have messaged the mod and have been ignored, I have requested a refund through paypal, still ignored, Ive even disputed the payment with Paypal who say to contact the site:bash: Ive even reported my thread, still ignored:devil:


----------



## Amalthea

That would really ssip me off, as well!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Nearly 2.00pm and Im first on :gasp:


That's cos Anyday Anne phoned me just as i was getting out of bed, so I was trapped in the bedroom (no cordless phone up there!) for nearly an hour and then when I got downstairs Barry had commandeered *MY *laptop to play bloody cards and he's just handed it over now!



Shell195 said:


> As you know they took 2 subscription payments one after the other. I have messaged the mod and have been ignored, I have requested a refund through paypal, still ignored, Ive even disputed the payment with Paypal who say to contact the site:bash: Ive even reported my thread, still ignored:devil:


I think you have every right to be angry if no-one is even acknowledging your complaint.

Something wrong somewhere! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/forum-help-suggestions-news/725382-subscription-fees.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, I think you be given a £10 refund from the forum & given your membership period for free, by way of apology!


----------



## MSL

i dont know how to multiquote, even after all this time so I will try and remember stuf.....

RSPCA= :-(
zooman......no i am not... the stud dog owner has decided she would quite like her....;-)
that poor man and his vet bills.....devastating...i know what mine have been this week and they arent covered because it is the result of having the pups.
I think eileens idea of asking for somekind of monthly payback sounds like a good idea, i am sure if you set up a direct debit so they knew exactly when and how much they couldnt really object too much, or am i expecting these places to have a certain amount of common sense.

and finally a request for help..........my lovely Suka is still not great.

She obviously has reacted badly to eating the afterbirth etc from the pups.
She still has a violent squirty bum after a week of giving birth.
She has had blood tests and it is not a calcium deficiency. she doesnt have mastitis.
I am currently giving her small meals every 3-4 hours. these consist of 
2 tbsp of boiled rice, half a tin of special canine I/d diet tinned food for sensitive tummy's this is coated with 100mls of diaroalyte (doggy stuff) and also 100mls of powdered whelping milk.

She is also getting half pint of extra milk(powdered whelping) about 4 times a day.

she is on antibiotics which I know dont help a bad bum and she is very very protective which is obviously stressing her.

I think it is just a case of waiting it out.it is her last day of antibiotics tomorrow which will help but does anyone have any special little tricks or advice that might help perk her up a bit.
She is still feeding the pups and obviously i am very reluctant to feed them myself as they may not go back. she seems ok in her self just not 'normal'
anyideas?


----------



## Zoo-Man

MSL said:


> i dont know how to multiquote, even after all this time so I will try and remember stuf.....
> 
> RSPCA= :-(
> zooman......no i am not... the stud dog owner has decided she would quite like her....;-)
> that poor man and his vet bills.....devastating...i know what mine have been this week and they arent covered because it is the result of having the pups.
> I think eileens idea of asking for somekind of monthly payback sounds like a good idea, i am sure if you set up a direct debit so they knew exactly when and how much they couldnt really object too much, or am i expecting these places to have a certain amount of common sense.
> 
> and finally a request for help..........my lovely Suka is still not great.
> 
> She obviously has reacted badly to eating the afterbirth etc from the pups.
> She still has a violent squirty bum after a week of giving birth.
> She has had blood tests and it is not a calcium deficiency. she doesnt have mastitis.
> I am currently giving her small meals every 3-4 hours. these consist of
> 2 tbsp of boiled rice, half a tin of special canine I/d diet tinned food for sensitive tummy's this is coated with 100mls of diaroalyte (doggy stuff) and also 100mls of powdered whelping milk.
> 
> She is also getting half pint of extra milk(powdered whelping) about 4 times a day.
> 
> she is on antibiotics which I know dont help a bad bum and she is very very protective which is obviously stressing her.
> 
> I think it is just a case of waiting it out.it is her last day of antibiotics tomorrow which will help but does anyone have any special little tricks or advice that might help perk her up a bit.
> She is still feeding the pups and obviously i am very reluctant to feed them myself as they may not go back. she seems ok in her self just not 'normal'
> anyideas?


Poor Suka. It could well just be hormonal. Is there any discharge from her vulva?


----------



## MSL

Zoo-Man said:


> Poor Suka. It could well just be hormonal. Is there any discharge from her vulva?


no she is all clean, vet has examined her twice and we are confident there is no retained 'anything' the antibiotics are a preventative measure to cover all bases. although I am not sure it was a good idea ....but now we have started them it is better to finish the course.


----------



## Zoo-Man

MSL said:


> no she is all clean, vet has examined her twice and we are confident there is no retained 'anything' the antibiotics are a preventative measure to cover all bases. although I am not sure it was a good idea ....but now we have started them it is better to finish the course.


Yes, certainly best to finish the course. I hope things improve soon.


----------



## feorag

Penny it might even be the anti-b's that are making the problem hang around, cos they'll be killing off her healthy gut bacteria too, so maybe it's just a case of finishing the course and then hoping that she gets back to normal once they're out of her system?


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Penny it might even be the anti-b's that are making the problem hang around, cos they'll be killing off her healthy gut bacteria too, so maybe it's just a case of finishing the course and then hoping that she gets back to normal once they're out of her system?


 thats certainly what i am hoping for.......I am so worried.


----------



## Shell195

Penny you could try giving her some probiotic yoghurt and honey with her feed( we use this at the sanctuary and my friend uses it on her nusing bitches, the probiotic helps replenish the gut bacteia and the honey acts as an antiseptic) If she continues I would ask the vet to do a fecal sample as Campylobactor is very common in nursing bitches.

ETA Ive just spoken to my friend who breeds GSD and she says it could be the milk you are giving her and to try diluting it with more water.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, I think you be given a £10 refund from the forum & given your membership period for free, by way of apology!


 
:lol2: I wont hold my breath


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Penny you could try giving her some probiotic yoghurt and honey with her feed( we use this at the sanctuary and my friend uses it on her nusing bitches, the probiotic helps replenish the gut bacteia and the honey acts as an antiseptic) If she continues I would ask the vet to do a fecal sample as Campylobactor is very common in nursing bitches.
> 
> ETA Ive just spoken to my friend who breeds GSD and she says it could be the milk you are giving her and to try diluting it with more water.


thankyou ........i have been putting honey on her gums, a trick from a gun dog breeder friend......shops shut now but will get some yoghurt tomorrow and pop it in, reduce the milk a bit........
Thanks all.......i am probably more stressed than she is, she has' been' today and it is no longer watery, runny but thickening up so i am keeping it all crossed that she improves overnight and tomorrow. 

Its funny isnt it how money is veery quickly taken off you but you always have to wait when it is owed?


----------



## cloggers

I hope Suka starts to pick up soon, it's horrible when they're ill 

Ozzy is sat watching bolt, no one else is by the way just Oz :lol2:
My brother asked if he's a WGSD, apparently he isn't. He's a White shepherd dog, otherwise known as Berger Blanc Suisse. Ozzy is well and truly devastated :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

chloe i would say that Ozzy is a WGSD in the same way that Skye is a BGSD!

Jaime - you really love that Dexter, don't you! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Aye I know :lol2: Then I had half an hour of explaining to my brother that they're not recognised as a separate breed in this country. He said hes going to tell everyone Ozzy is the 'fancy name' How he is pronouncing Berger blanc Suisse I have no idea :lol2:

Dexter is so cute :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> chloe i would say that Ozzy is a WGSD in the same way that Skye is a BGSD!
> 
> Jaime - you really love that Dexter, don't you! :lol2:


nope :whistling2: the pic was to show how annoying he is for laying on me :lol2:


cloggers said:


> Aye I know :lol2: Then I had half an hour of explaining to my brother that they're not recognised as a separate breed in this country. He said hes going to tell everyone Ozzy is the 'fancy name' How he is pronouncing Berger blanc Suisse I have no idea :lol2:
> 
> Dexter is so cute :flrt:


thanks  
i didnt find him cute when he ran off earlier and barked at the neighbours >_<


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lolly is going for a dirty weekend this Friday.... hehe

SAMMY, DID YOU SEE THAT??? :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

*Puppies*:flrt:

My friend looked into Swiss shepherds last year as she met some in Belgium but decided against them until they are a fully recognosed breed in the UK
Awww sleepy Dexter :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly is going for a dirty weekend this Friday.... hehe
> 
> SAMMY, DID YOU SEE THAT??? :2thumb:


OOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhh I have now lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> *Puppies*:flrt:
> 
> My friend looked into Swiss shepherds last year as she met some in Belgium but decided against them until they are a fully recognosed breed in the UK
> Awww sleepy Dexter :flrt:


he looks a bit dobey there dont you think...only a little though :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhh I have now lol


Hehe, exciting eh? :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh yes cant wait to find out the result I am all excited now and yes everyone my news was that I will hopefully be having a puppy off Col if all goes well I cant wait and with the good news I had today I feel things may be turning around for me and GLyn at last if only the doctors could find out the cause of my infection and cure it everything would be perfect.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Oh yes cant wait to find out the result I am all excited now and yes everyone my news was that I will hopefully be having a puppy off Col if all goes well I cant wait and with the good news I had today I feel things may be turning around for me and GLyn at last if only the doctors could find out the cause of my infection and cure it everything would be perfect.


We are chuffed that one of our babies will have a fab home with you & Glyn, & that we will see updates & pics on here. I have given Lolly our list of what we want her to get us :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh yes cant wait to find out the result I am all excited now and yes everyone my news was that I will hopefully be having a puppy off Col if all goes well I cant wait and with the good news I had today I feel things may be turning around for me and GLyn at last if only the doctors could find out the cause of my infection and cure it everything would be perfect.


haha told ya  the mini parrot and pming col was so obviously a ruse


----------



## sammy1969

Good I am sure she will oblige us both and as I have said Mummy Col and CLarke will be welcome to come and see him or her whenever they want to as well have spare room lol with a bed in it.

Well we tried Jai have to now and then dont we lol and it could of been a parrot lol just one small prob I am highly allergic lol and Dante would enjoy it for dinner which is just not allowed lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Good I am sure she will oblige us both and as I have said Mummy Col and CLarke will be welcome to come and see him or her whenever they want to as well have spare room lol with a bed in it.
> 
> Well we tried Jai have to now and then dont we lol and it could of been a parrot lol just one small prob I am highly allergic lol and Dante would enjoy it for dinner which is just not allowed lol


i knew it wouldnt be a parrot seeing as you have cats like dante and nero  and your bad chest :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol Nero isn't so bad its Dante he would have it for lunch as soon as he could and as for me i would last about two hours before i would have to call an ambulance a go to hospital I am only slightly allergic lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol Nero isn't so bad its Dante he would have it for lunch as soon as he could and as for me i would last about two hours before i would have to call an ambulance a go to hospital I am only slightly allergic lol


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! 

Great news about Lolly Colin - I bet you're dead excited! :jump:

Sammy I thought it was odd for you to be thinking about getting a parrot, so I still thought it could be a chi,but I'm glad to know I was right first time. 

Well I'm off down to Royal Quays to get some plates that Iain & Shirley saw last week and bought 1 of (for Ellie), but wished they'd bought more! Also I got a pair of blue cotton trousers with roll-up legs which are great for work at the same shop. They were only £1 and I was kicking myself that I didn't buy 2 pairs, cos they also had a lovely belt which I hopefully will sell on the car boot for £1 and get my money back, so I'm going back to see if they've any left! Doubt they will cos of the busy weekend, but you never know!

Then I'm off to Anyday Anne's to finalise our car boot stuff, although the forecast is dire for this week, especially Wednesday, so we're both thinking the car boot could be cancelled! :sad:


----------



## cloggers

Eileen, may I ask why she's called Anyday Anne? I've always wondered. I hope your car boot isn't cancelled 



Shell195 said:


> My friend looked into Swiss shepherds last year as she met some in Belgium but decided against them until they are a fully recognosed breed in the UK


They're recognised in nearly every country in europe bar the uk, bloody typical :lol2:
It would be nice for her to be a different breed instead of me being told she ain't a true GSD and should of been drowned at birth :gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Well when she worked (part-time) and I worked part-time the only day we could spend together was Wednesday, so I used to call her Wednesday Anne. Then circumstances changed and we started meeting on Tuesdays, so she became Tuesday Ann. The problem was that if we changed the day it used to confuse everyone on this forum and another forum I used to go on where we had a chat thread and people used to panic that they'd lost a day! :lol2:

For instance we always meet up on a Wednesday unless one of us has to be somewhere else for whatever reason, then we change the day. Today is an extra day, so if I'd put I'm meeting Anyday Anne today it might have confused everyone to thinking today was Wednesday! :lol2:

I seem to think it might have been Shell who suggested we just call her Anyday Anne, so that I didn't confuse people anymore. :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

That does make more sense :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Yes Chloe it was me who thought she could be called Any day Anne :lol2:
Chloe, I would kill somebody if they suggested my dog should have been drowned at birth:bash: Ozzy is beautiful:flrt:


----------



## cloggers

Funnily enough, its been mentioned quite a few times  I take great delight in telling them it wasn't a mistake and she was bred from white parents :whistling2:
Unfortunately, the woman who said she should have been drowned said so to my mum, bad idea it was almost a blood bath :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I would have seen red if somebody said something like that about my Brat! :gasp:


----------



## Nix

:O Ozzy is a dream dog! Boo.

Who was it that bought a cat tower recently for a bargain? I have a mate looking for one.

I've missed loads as have no internet and been away but now back to work so internet access! Yay!

Off for a read back


----------



## Nix

Okay I am back after reading nearly 50 pages. Man you lot can chatter (yay )

Jen (and Gary) so sorry that things have been so rough for you all. Many condolences and biggest hugs. 

Penny - hello! I don't know that we have e-met before. Suka's pups are all stunning. I love them all! Sadly no huskies in our house. My OH used to own two but said no more after them 

Cloggers - I am a blood donor. Doesn't hurt at all bar a small scratch when they first put the needle in. After that you barely feel it at all. You find out what group you are when you have given blood the first time. They send you info on your letter.

Eileen - 'only' an O! Wow unless you are Rh+ your blood can be given to anybody. Really good blood group. I'm A+ 

Col - that little chi boy is a stunner. I love tricolours.


----------



## Shell195

For those of you without facebook

Hasnt Mowgli grown:flrt:

3 weeks old


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning all. Yes Chloe it was me who thought she could be called Any day Anne :lol2:
> Chloe, I would kill somebody if they suggested my dog should have been drowned at birth:bash: Ozzy is beautiful:flrt:


I thought it was you! :2thumb:

:gasp: I missed that bit of Chloe's post where it said ozzy should have been drowned :gasp: I'd have flattened her if she said that to me!

Nice to have you back Nic, where've you been?


----------



## cloggers

Like I said Eileen, you'd be surprised how many times someone has said it to me. 
Which is hilarious when you live in staffieville, where I had to tell someone what a shih tzu was :whip:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: We did it again Shell! :lol2:
He's definitely growing!!!

By the way when you were searching for Sphynx did you find any breeders up in this area, or does your breeder know of any?


----------



## feorag

Isn't this just the most 'edible' little critter you've ever seen! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: We did it again Shell! :lol2:
> He's definitely growing!!!
> 
> By the way when you were searching for Sphynx did you find any breeders up in this area, or does your breeder know of any?


 

The only one I found was in Fife, I think that could be to far away.Have you finally been put under the sphynx spell and now want one of your own:whistling2:


----------



## kemist

Nix said:


> Who was it that bought a cat tower recently for a bargain? I have a mate looking for one.


Ebay is the answer loads have free delivery which is good cos the boxes are huge.

Cat Tree Scratch Scratcher Activity Centre Post New 193 | eBay

CAT TREE Scratching Post Scratch Toys Scratcher NEW 200 | eBay

Just a couple of suggestions, seems a lot of money for a scratch post but from the shops that size are about £200 and a pain to transport.


----------



## feorag

Nah!!! The woman who looked after the rats for the 2nd week of our holidays was asking if I could find her one, but she didn't want to travel as far as your breeder.


----------



## Amalthea

That ratlet is ADORABLE!!!!! I wanna snuggle him.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Isn't this just the most 'edible' little critter you've ever seen! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> image


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwww what a cutie:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Isn't this just the most 'edible' little critter you've ever seen! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> image



I regret to say, it sorta freaked me out :blush:


----------



## cloggers

God, have you seen the riots down in croydon 
Just rung my cousin, he's sat two streets down from the riot. Couch is up against the flat door, and he's sat watching from the window with his dog. The minute it doesn't look good, him and the dog are getting on the train 

Blooming heck, Birmingham is in trouble and something is happening in Leeds :gasp:


----------



## MSL

hello all, transient penny here....lol
more 'around'at the minute cos i bought a new lap top last week that actually works....my old one shut down everythime i tried to log into any kind of forum...and as i had my blackberry for e-mails i didnt bother for months......blah.....anyway.

Suka seems to be on the mend......we had a solidish pooo today.....hurrah.
and she actually wagged her tail today and ran into the garden this afternoon.......a very happy lady.......was getting extremely worried about the fact that she wasnt getting any better. pups are doing very well which is probably why she wasnt........

cute ratty picture....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, we are VERY excited about Lolly's upcoming rendevous with Tobi.

Sammy, we will train your pup to crap in your shoe if a progress report is not posted at least weekly! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

It wasn't Fenwoman who said Chloe's Ozzy should have been drowned at birth was it??? :whistling2:

Shell, Mowgli is quickly growing into a bigger wrinkle-bag eh? :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That ratlet is ADORABLE!!!!! I wanna snuggle him.


Isn't he just wonderful! :flrt:



cloggers said:


> I regret to say, it sorta freaked me out :blush:


Naughty Chloe! :bash: He's gorgeous! 


MSL said:


> hello all, transient penny here....lol
> more 'around'at the minute cos i bought a new lap top last week that actually works....my old one shut down everythime i tried to log into any kind of forum...and as i had my blackberry for e-mails i didnt bother for months......blah.....anyway.
> 
> Suka seems to be on the mend......we had a solidish pooo today.....hurrah.
> and she actually wagged her tail today and ran into the garden this afternoon.......a very happy lady.......was getting extremely worried about the fact that she wasnt getting any better. pups are doing very well which is probably why she wasnt........
> 
> cute ratty picture....


Hiya Transient Penny! :lol2: 

Delighted to hear the news about Suka - you are no doubt extremely relieved! :2thumb: 


Zoo-Man said:


> It wasn't Fenwoman who said Chloe's Ozzy should have been drowned at birth was it??? :whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## cloggers

I never encountered fenwoman? A delightful woman I presume?

South end essex is now rioting, still no conformation on Birmingham Childrens hospital. David Cameron is on his way (huzzah :whistling2


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im pleased to hear that Suka seems to be on the mend MSL. Lets hope she continues like this.


----------



## Amalthea

Fenwoman was definitely NOT pleasant... My last encounter with her was her saying how horrible Americans were on MY facebook and then saying I don't count in that, because I chose to live here... Ok... All of my family is still there and I've still got quite a few friends back home, too.


----------



## tomwilson

roits kicking off in anyone else's city


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> roits kicking off in anyone else's city


Nope, all quiet here! : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, all quiet here! : victory:


 we went to see captian america, and went to the 24hr asda on the way home, got kicked out because there was a gang working their way up the road with petrol bombs. didn't see anything but i've seen pictures of what the place looked like 10 mins after


----------



## ami_j

cloggers said:


> I never encountered fenwoman? A delightful woman I presume?
> 
> South end essex is now rioting, still no conformation on Birmingham Childrens hospital. David Cameron is on his way (huzzah :whistling2


oh i could tell you some stories :lol2:bascially she managed to offend pretty much EVERYONE at some point


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> we went to see captian america, and went to the 24hr asda on the way home, got kicked out because there was a gang working their way up the road with petrol bombs. didn't see anything but i've seen pictures of what the place looked like 10 mins after


Oh dear! :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh dear! :gasp:


 a police car has been set alight now acorrding to bbc news


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh i could tell you some stories :lol2:bascially she managed to offend pretty much EVERYONE at some point


Yep, she called Cat & Ditta too ugly to get men, thats why they are lesbians......

....made awful remarks about a member's disabled child....

....called me cruel for using a dog crate....

....offended Jen with the anti-American stuff....


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> a police car has been set alight now acorrding to bbc news


A hog roast eh?

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, she called Cat & Ditta too ugly to get men, thats why they are lesbians......
> 
> ....made awful remarks about a member's disabled child....
> 
> ....called me cruel for using a dog crate....
> 
> ....offended Jen with the anti-American stuff....


and all people who eat fast food are fat chavs... 
but shock collars are ok 
and torts can be allowed to free range with no heat

then there was some of the company she kept


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> A hog roast eh?
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2:

wonder how long til it starts in sheffield :\


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> A hog roast eh?
> 
> :lol2:


 tutt tutt


















i thought you where a veggie


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> we went to see captian america, and went to the 24hr asda on the way home, got kicked out because there was a gang working their way up the road with petrol bombs. didn't see anything but i've seen pictures of what the place looked like 10 mins after





tomwilson said:


> a police car has been set alight now acorrding to bbc news


 

:gasp: Which part of Liverpool Tom?


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Which part of Liverpool Tom?


 smithdown and lodge lane, possibly toxteth.


i'm wait for a text back from my ex-flat mate in birmingham the last text i got of him said the roits where closing in on the area he lives in but he hasn't text me since


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> and all people who eat fast food are fat chavs...
> but shock collars are ok
> and torts can be allowed to free range with no heat
> 
> then there was some of the company she kept


and white Boxer puppies should be killed at birth incase they're deaf...

Company she kept? You mean 'she who must not be named'?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> and white Boxer puppies should be killed at birth incase their deaf...
> 
> Company she kept? You mean 'she who must not be named'?


oh yeah i forgot that one 


theres a couple of them......

i still cant believe i got that infraction when you were far bolder:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> oh yeah i forgot that one
> 
> 
> theres a couple of them......
> 
> i still cant believe i got that infraction when you were far bolder:lol2:


Oh, I was just lucky, thats all. I must have slipped through the net :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> and white Boxer puppies should be killed at birth incase they're deaf...
> 
> *Company she kept? You mean 'she who must not be named'?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Who???
> 
> 
> Fenny could be so nice when she wanted to be but her evil side let her down, there is such a thing as being to outspoken but sadly she couldnt see it.
> Pams way or no way!


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Zoo-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> and white Boxer puppies should be killed at birth incase they're deaf...
> 
> *Company she kept? You mean 'she who must not be named'?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Who???
> 
> 
> 
> horder woman who we couldn't name because the thread would get locked from last year i think shell
Click to expand...


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh, I was just lucky, thats all. I must have slipped through the net :lol2:


i want to know how the hell they took my thread and realised -_- :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> smithdown and lodge lane, possibly toxteth.
> 
> 
> i'm wait for a text back from my ex-flat mate in birmingham the last text i got of him said the roits where closing in on the area he lives in but he hasn't text me since


I was just watching it on the news, not good at all:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Zoo-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> and white Boxer puppies should be killed at birth incase they're deaf...
> 
> *Company she kept? You mean 'she who must not be named'?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Who???
> 
> 
> Fenny could be so nice when she wanted to be but her evil side let her down, there is such a thing as being to outspoken but sadly she couldnt see it.
> Pams way or no way!
> 
> 
> 
> A 'holier than thou' woman, a keeper of exotic mammals which were neglacted badly, resulting in immense suffering & the death of many animals, her name begins with N....
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i want to know how the hell they took my thread and realised -_- :lol2:


The mods must be smarter than we give them credit for :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> The mods must be smarter than we give them credit for :lol2:


it was totally innocent though:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> it was totally innocent though:lol2:


I know you were deary..... :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know you were deary..... :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


totally was 8)


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'holier than thou' woman, a keeper of exotic mammals which were neglacted badly, resulting in immense suffering & the death of many animals, her name begins with N....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know who you mean now :devil:
> 
> Bedtime for me, night all.
Click to expand...


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> Zoo-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know who you mean now :devil:
> 
> Bedtime for me, night all.
> 
> 
> 
> night shell
Click to expand...


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Oh I know who you mean now :devil:
> 
> Bedtime for me, night all.


night shell


----------



## Esarosa

Can't stop watching the rioting coverage on the news, it's horrific. There are reports coming over Twitter of shops in Manchester starting to be looted and cars set on fire in Salford but not sure if it's chinese whispers or not :? Not seen anything official yet.


----------



## tomwilson

Esarosa said:


> Can't stop watching the rioting coverage on the news, it's horrific. There are reports coming over Twitter of shops in Manchester starting to be looted and cars set on fire in Salford but not sure if it's chinese whispers or not :? Not seen anything official yet.


 i'm glued to facebook trying to track whats going on,theres rumours of manchester and also the wirral kicking of now


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> i'm glued to facebook trying to track whats going on,theres rumours of manchester and also the wirral kicking of now


where are you finding out? im expecting it to kick off here if im honest


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> where are you finding out? im expecting it to kick off here if im honest


 Welcome to Facebook best i can find


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> Welcome to Facebook best i can find


ta


----------



## tomwilson

the radio just said there is roits in manchester


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> the radio just said there is roits in manchester


crap :c


----------



## tomwilson

ami_j said:


> crap :c


 its not confirmed by bbc news yet but it took them 2 hours to admit it was happening in liverpool


----------



## ami_j

tomwilson said:


> its not confirmed by bbc news yet but it took them 2 hours to admit it was happening in liverpool


the pics are horrific


----------



## feorag

OMG :gasp: The night shift are back! :lol2:

Nearly 5 pages to read this morning!


Shell195 said:


> Fenny could be so nice when she wanted to be but her evil side let her down, there is such a thing as being to outspoken but sadly she couldnt see it.
> Pams way or no way!


In defence of Fenny I have to agree with Shell - it was her way or the highway and she did ssip me off on many an occasion, but she did have a good side. She would never see an animal in distress or abandoned - her door was always open to anyone who said they had found a stray and needed a home for it!

Shell, I'm surprised you couldn't remember "she who must not be named" - although it was past your bedtime! :whistling2:


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> I thought it was you! :2thumb:
> 
> :gasp: I missed that bit of Chloe's post where it said ozzy should have been drowned :gasp: I'd have flattened her if she said that to me!
> 
> Nice to have you back Nic, where've you been?


Moving house then camping in Derbyshire with my 2.5 YO nephew, sister and brother in law. Housemoving was hell but little nephew and camping were ace bar the noisey dog in the tent next door. 



Shell195 said:


> For those of you without facebook
> 
> Hasnt Mowgli grown:flrt:
> 
> 3 weeks old
> image


I don't do sphynx cats but he is adorable :flrt:



kemist said:


> Ebay is the answer loads have free delivery which is good cos the boxes are huge.
> 
> Cat Tree Scratch Scratcher Activity Centre Post New 193 | eBay
> 
> CAT TREE Scratching Post Scratch Toys Scratcher NEW 200 | eBay
> 
> Just a couple of suggestions, seems a lot of money for a scratch post but from the shops that size are about £200 and a pain to transport.


 
Ah Kemist it was you. Thank you so much!



cloggers said:


> God, have you seen the riots down in croydon
> Just rung my cousin, he's sat two streets down from the riot. Couch is up against the flat door, and he's sat watching from the window with his dog. The minute it doesn't look good, him and the dog are getting on the train
> 
> Blooming heck, Birmingham is in trouble and something is happening in Leeds :gasp:


Leeds, wow that is getting close to home. Can't believe the rioting. Just an excuse for undesirables to behave badly.



MSL said:


> hello all, transient penny here....lol
> more 'around'at the minute cos i bought a new lap top last week that actually works....my old one shut down everythime i tried to log into any kind of forum...and as i had my blackberry for e-mails i didnt bother for months......blah.....anyway.
> 
> Suka seems to be on the mend......we had a solidish pooo today.....hurrah.
> and she actually wagged her tail today and ran into the garden this afternoon.......a very happy lady.......was getting extremely worried about the fact that she wasnt getting any better. pups are doing very well which is probably why she wasnt........
> 
> cute ratty picture....


Hello transient Penny! (A rolling Penny gathers no moss!) glad to hear Suka is on the mend and her pups are well!



tomwilson said:


> we went to see captian america, and went to the 24hr asda on the way home, got kicked out because there was a gang working their way up the road with petrol bombs. didn't see anything but i've seen pictures of what the place looked like 10 mins after


Scary isn't it, nearly total obliteration!



Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, she called Cat & Ditta too ugly to get men, thats why they are lesbians......
> 
> ....made awful remarks about a member's disabled child....
> 
> ....called me cruel for using a dog crate....
> 
> ....offended Jen with the anti-American stuff....


Cat and Ditta are gorgeous :flrt: 



ami_j said:


> and all people who eat fast food are fat chavs...
> but shock collars are ok
> and torts can be allowed to free range with no heat
> 
> then there was some of the company she kept


Ouch, she sounds like a horror!



Zoo-Man said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'holier than thou' woman, a keeper of exotic mammals which were neglacted badly, resulting in immense suffering & the death of many animals, her name begins with N....
> 
> 
> 
> follows with an E? That one?
> 
> 
> 
> Esarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stop watching the rioting coverage on the news, it's horrific. There are reports coming over Twitter of shops in Manchester starting to be looted and cars set on fire in Salford but not sure if it's chinese whispers or not :? Not seen anything official yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going over to BBC news next
> 
> 
> 
> tomwilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> the radio just said there is roits in manchester
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh crapola
> 
> 
> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG :gasp: The night shift are back! :lol2:
> 
> Nearly 5 pages to read this morning!In defence of Fenny I have to agree with Shell - it was her way or the highway and she did ssip me off on many an occasion, but she did have a good side. She would never see an animal in distress or abandoned - her door was always open to anyone who said they had found a stray and needed a home for it!
> 
> Shell, I'm surprised you couldn't remember "she who must not be named" - although it was past your bedtime! :whistling2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding, I was surprised how quiet it was yesterday avo and then a load of posts to come to this morning. Crackers!
Click to expand...


----------



## Amalthea

Yup..... N*** is like the Voldemort of the reptile/exotics world!

A very good friend of mine is in Camden. Was up quite late waiting for word that she managed to get home safely...


----------



## feorag

Riots are just an excuse for idiots to damage things amd steal what they fancy by looting! :bash:

It really ssipes me off when I hear about things like that - like they can't find something better to do! *shakes head*

They'll surely have some of them, courtesy of all the videos and I hope they throw the book at them, but of course they won't!!! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

It's so upsetting... And we, as the taxpayers, are going to have to pay for it. But the worst part is how many of the "rioters" were children!!! Where are the parents?!? :bash:


----------



## feorag

Bloody good question - probably joining in! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

What a lovely lesson to teach them, eh?


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> Yup..... N*** is like the Voldemort of the reptile/exotics world!
> 
> A very good friend of mine is in Camden. Was up quite late waiting for word that she managed to get home safely...


Glad to hear that your friend got home ok. Hopefully York won't join in. Old town and not too many chavy gangs so should be ok. *Fingers crossed*



feorag said:


> Riots are just an excuse for idiots to damage things amd steal what they fancy by looting! :bash:
> 
> It really ssipes me off when I hear about things like that - like they can't find something better to do! *shakes head*
> 
> They'll surely have some of them, courtesy of all the videos and I hope they throw the book at them, but of course they won't!!! :devil:


They had better throw the book at them but you are right, they won't. 



Amalthea said:


> It's so upsetting... And we, as the taxpayers, are going to have to pay for it. But the worst part is how many of the "rioters" were children!!! Where are the parents?!? :bash:


OMg kids?! I didn't know this.



feorag said:


> Bloody good question - probably joining in! :bash:





Amalthea said:


> What a lovely lesson to teach them, eh?


Yeah parents encouraging their kids, leading by poor example. Hell if we even peeped a toe over the line as kids we were jumped on like a tonne of bricks. Way it ought to be. Society has been breaking down for a long time now


----------



## Amalthea

A good portion of the "rioters" were 13-16 year olds.... Will see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Nix

Bloody hell! 

No matter what your situation, it doesn't call for being a thug.


----------



## feorag

Do you know what it is - I'm going to sound like my parents and grandparents, but I think they should bring back conscription. 

If all these dickheads who think they're dead hard were put in the army, they'd soon learn what a soft life they have and learn to knuckle down. And if they're so keen to fight, then they can go to Afghanistan and Iraq and learn what fighting's about!!! :devil:


----------



## cloggers

The parents were probably at home, making room for the 40" plasma :whip: 
My mum said if that was her rioting, then my grandad would have thwacked her round the head and dragged her home. I imagine my dad doing the same to me :lol2:

There will be 16,000 police officers on the streets on London tonight, instead of the 6,000 there last night. All leave in the Met has been cancelled.

EDIT: In better news, Dante (my little black kitten, name has stuck for now) has opened his eyes and is walking :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, but they're bringing in police from around the rest of the country.... So the :censor: will be free to start in other cities.

I don't agree with forced service in the military... I grew up in a military family and I wouldn't EVER join myself. Although, they wouldn't take me, anyways, since I'm diabetic. But my brother is very metro sexual... He'd be ripped a new one by those who worked with him, because it's still illegal to be gay in the military (at least in the US), and although Ben is very straight, you wouldn't know it by being around him.


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Do you know what it is - I'm going to sound like my parents and grandparents, but I think they should bring back conscription.
> 
> If all these dickheads who think they're dead hard were put in the army, they'd soon learn what a soft life they have and learn to knuckle down. And if they're so keen to fight, then they can go to Afghanistan and Iraq and learn what fighting's about!!! :devil:


It is a hard life that is for sure. I think all minor offenders should have to join the army. A load of my buddies are forces and they are all good lads now but weren't always. I don't think it is such an old fashioned idea. A practical solution to a practical problem. 



cloggers said:


> The parents were probably at home, making room for the 40" plasma :whip:
> My mum said if that was her rioting, then my grandad would have thwacked her round the head and dragged her home. I imagine my dad doing the same to me :lol2:
> 
> There will be 16,000 police officers on the streets on London tonight, instead of the 6,000 there last night. All leave in the Met has been cancelled.
> 
> EDIT: In better news, Dante (my little black kitten, name has stuck for now) has opened his eyes and is walking :flrt:


My parents (or grandparents) would be the same. A clip around the ear in the least and a good dose of manual labour for the next forever!.

Yay for dante (like the name btw). how long before pics??


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe IF the kid has been caught doing something he/she shouldn't be doing (to an extent... all of those caught from this, definitely), then yes... Just not ALL kids getting drafted. One kid that was arrested in London over these riots is just 11!!!


----------



## feorag

:gasp: 11?? :gasp: Now that does bring in the question WTF was his parents! :bash:


----------



## Nix

:bash::bash::bash: definitely for the parents. 11?! OMFG!


----------



## Esarosa

Jenovah Fitness said:


> This is what I put as my fB status...which kinda related to this..
> Quote:
> Heard a girl (aka Complete moron) justifying the riots saying "We doin it to get back at the rich people init, or conservative or whoever they are. Showin em dat we can do what we want. People wiv da businesses, all the rich people" Well clearly they didn't think that A) People have worked hard for their businesses and B)Taxes on everything are gonna go up to pay for the damage of london...



Just seen this in 18+ and was listening to the recording of the girl in question and whilst it's a valid point the problem is the majority of the people doing this are scumbags who don't work or pay taxes anyways. So once again it's law abiding hard working people that are going to get shafted, whilst the louts and layabouts get an easy ride. It makes my blood boil.

As for conscription, I think criminals should be put to some use. Not sat in cushy jail cells BRIEFLY (as sentencing is a joke..just look at the baby p abusers ) watching TV and playing PS. Community service, forced time in the armed forces..something more severe is needed. Or longer/harsher punishments for the crimes..not this nanny state we've got going.

It's like convicted murderers..they get life..and that equates to what? 14 years? Less for 'good behaviour'. How is that life..and as for the kids rioting, their 'parents' and I use the term loosely should be bloody ashamed...assuming they're not there looting right alongside them that is :?.this whole country infuriates me..and eek sorry for the rant.


----------



## Amalthea

I just listened to that, Katie. WTF is wrong with these people?!? We, as tax payers, are already getting shafted and now we're going to have to pay for this, as well?? Something is seriously wrong with the way things are being run here!!


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> :gasp: 11?? :gasp: Now that does bring in the question WTF was his parents! :bash:


 His parents sent him out with a shopping list.....its all designed to stop police from being able to get stuck in and actually prevent this stuff from happening, no police officer is going to go storming in when there are chidren in a crowd, hostile or not.....it;'s just not what we do.

My lovely hubby is in the middle of that somewhere......he went to work on monday and hasnt been seen by us since...they have all been sleeping on the locker room floors ........I have packed up my stuff and am waiting for my call...... fortunately I hve some lovely friends who have called to say they will deal with Suka and pups ....

thankyou all for your best wishes by the way. I am a very relieved lady.

lol also been reading back and I did wonder what happened to the infamous FW......does she not come on here any more...i for one never saw her softer side I thought she was an appalling old witch but there you go.....the business with Cat and Ditta did it for me. completely disgraceful.

Anyway someone will have to get me up to date with her and she who must not be named, although I have heard rumours....lol.

oh and as for hog roast....hmmmm......I am sure whoever was driving it probably wouldnt see the funny side. but there you go, everyone has different perspectives, i am speaking from one where i am hoping and praying my husband and close friends all make it back from work in one piece.


----------



## Amalthea

You and your hubby are in my thoughts, Penny! Gary was there Thursday and Friday, so left just in time... He was due to go back soonish... Dunno when that's gonna happen now.


----------



## Amalthea

It's started in Manchester now, as well...


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> It's started in Manchester now, as well...



That's what i'mhearing over facebook but I can't find anything official  Hope not all my family and friends are still there.


----------



## Amalthea

It's on Sky News...


----------



## Esarosa

Piccys are starting to go up on friends facebooks..views from their flats of fires in salford etc  Gah this whole situation makes me want to get out of Britain even more.


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> It's on Sky News...


i cant bring myself to put the news on at the mo.


----------



## cloggers

This is getting ridiculous now :whip:
Thoughts are with you and your husband Penny xx

Jen are they close by you, or are you a bit away from the centre?

Nix, I can't post pics, don't have permission, though I'll try soon : victory:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OMG :gasp: The night shift are back! :lol2:
> 
> Nearly 5 pages to read this morning!In defence of Fenny I have to agree with Shell - it was her way or the highway and she did ssip me off on many an occasion, but she did have a good side. She would never see an animal in distress or abandoned - her door was always open to anyone who said they had found a stray and needed a home for it!
> 
> Shell, I'm surprised you couldn't remember "she who must not be named" - although it was past your bedtime! :whistling2:


 

It was well past my bedtime:bash:

These riots are ridiculous and something needs to be done asap. I brought my 3 kids up to uphold the law so they are as horrified as me, imagine what kind of adults these kids will make:bash:
Penny, thinking of you and your husband, your job is hard enough without this


----------



## cloggers

This was the count at 19:40 this evening



> 563 people have been arrested so far, with 105 people charged. 111 police officers and five police dogs have been injured in the riots


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> It was well past my bedtime:bash:
> 
> These riots are ridiculous and something needs to be done asap. I brought my 3 kids up to uphold the law so they are as horrified as me, imagine what kind of adults these kids will make:bash:
> Penny, thinking of you and your husband, your job is hard enough without this


 
thanks everyone.........he has just phoned...not coming home again tonight :-(


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> These riots are ridiculous and something needs to be done asap. I brought my 3 kids up to uphold the law so they are as horrified as me, imagine what kind of adults these kids will make:bash:


It doesn't bear imagining Shell - and what short of children they will bring into the world! :gasp:

This is why I don't understand the objection to id cards. those of us who are law abiding wouldn't have a problem with id cards, cos we aren't going to get into trouble - that's the way I see it.

Penny I hope your husband is OK and if you get called in - I'll be thinking of you too!


----------



## Shell195

I was watching Sky news about the riots and Steve asked me if he could turn over as it was depressing. He turned over to watch....................
Cops with cameras....:crazy:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Been listening to sirens all evening and apparantly we have riots in Skelmersdale, the police have shut Asda and locked down the area:gasp:
Maybe its time for the vigilantes to step in:bash:


----------



## cloggers

Apparently its just kicked off at Deepdale in preston, but not to sure


----------



## Amalthea

cloggers said:


> Jen are they close by you, or are you a bit away from the centre?


Nah... We're closer to Bolton, really.... But I'm a bit worried about work tomorrow. Cat and Ditta are in Salford, though...



MSL said:


> thanks everyone.........he has just phoned...not coming home again tonight :-(


{{{hugs}}}



Shell195 said:


> Been listening to sirens all evening and apparantly we have riots in Skelmersdale, the police have shut Asda and locked down the area:gasp:
> Maybe its time for the vigilantes to step in:bash:


I was just saying that to Gary... But then those that have just had enough watching their home being torn to shreds will get punished for their actions :censor:


----------



## tomwilson

no reall news about liverpool aparently theres been a few gangs trying to cause trouble on smaller scales according to merseyside police website


----------



## cloggers

Just got a phone call, friends are barricaded in hard rock cafe in manchester :whip:


----------



## cloggers

Subway in manchester


----------



## Amalthea

Crap!! Hope they're safe...


----------



## tomwilson

cloggers said:


> Subway in manchester
> 
> image


 i love that sign


----------



## cloggers

I thought the sign summed it all up pretty well.

They were fine when they rang, joking that at least they have food and drink. Keeping their spirits up, but you can hear the nervous-ness in their voices


----------



## Amalthea

I bet...


----------



## cloggers

Apparently police are now authorised to use attack dogs and rubber bullets, how true I'm not sure..


----------



## Jamiioo

cloggers said:


> Apparently police are now authorised to use attack dogs and rubber bullets, how true I'm not sure..


I read earlier in the evening that at least 5 police dogs & handlers have already been injured  x


----------



## cloggers

They're out!!! Finally home at last! Can chill out a bit now.
Yeah I posted before about some police dogs. Rubber bullets and water cannons yeah, but sending dogs, it'll be chaos!

Anyone in a riot 'hotspot', please stay safe, lets hope the government kick their arse into gear and sort this out. Poor coppers must be nackered


----------



## Amalthea

Glad they're home safe and sound!


----------



## Zoo-Man

News on my dad tonight, he has been diagnosed with cancer, grade 3, which is the worst kind they said. He has to go back to hospital at the end of the month so they can check how far into the bladder walls it may have gone. I don't know what to do & I don't know what to do or say next time I see him (Friday).


----------



## feorag

Horrendous situation to be in Colin and don't know what to advise you to do, other than try to be as normal as possible! Does that make sense?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> News on my dad tonight, he has been diagnosed with cancer, grade 3, which is the worst kind they said. He has to go back to hospital at the end of the month so they can check how far into the bladder walls it may have gone. I don't know what to do & I don't know what to do or say next time I see him (Friday).


 i'm sorry coll. think the best thing to do is stay possitive untill the dr's know whats going on and your dad knows what he wants to do


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so sorry, Col... Just be strong when you're with him and let Clark comfort you when you're not {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> News on my dad tonight, he has been diagnosed with cancer, grade 3, which is the worst kind they said. He has to go back to hospital at the end of the month so they can check how far into the bladder walls it may have gone. I don't know what to do & I don't know what to do or say next time I see him (Friday).


*hug*


----------



## Amalthea

The news is making me feel physically sick! It's been on most of the night here....


----------



## Shell195

Awww Col, just act as normal and be there if he needs you x

Ive had Sky news on all night Jen, its not good:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

I am so sorry Col, as the others have already said all yo can do is try to stay positive and act as normal when you se ehim and get Clark to give oyu loads of hugs once you come home HUGS

Just found out some of the rioting is near to Glyn's family and also that it has hit our town centre today, so far haven't hear dthat anything has happened to Glyn's brother where he can see the rioting from his window, or his mum who is near to Gravesend but thankfully not in the town centre so hopefully she will be safe.


----------



## cloggers

Oh Colin I'm so sorry  just stay strong, remember you have Clark to support you xx


----------



## Amalthea

I'm quite worried something will start in Bolton today... We've got loads of scum around there, anyways, so they'll be wanting a piece of the action. Luckily, we've got a radio link to the police and the Big Brother of Bolton (there's cameras everywhere)...


----------



## cloggers

I'm pretty sure this rioting will continue tonight, and possibly a while. It needs to be dealt with and now! Why they can't just send the army in with water cannons I don't know, but I don't know the ins and outs of everything.

Apparently 2 men have died protecting their community after being run over on dudley road and a police officer has been shot, however thats just rumour I've seen no evidence on the news yet (correct me if I'm wrong)

Anyone that has sky, the PM is making a statement at 11am, unsure about any other news channels, but you can watch it live here. 
Sky News, First for Breaking News, Latest News and Video News from the UK and around the World

Hope it doesn't kick off in Bolton Jen, stay safe if it does


----------



## Amalthea

Spoke to one of the girls and she said if anything starts today, she's shutting the shop, regardless of what head office have to say about it... My Mom has given me strict orders to message her as soon as I get in to work, periodically throughout the day, and then as soon as I get home. Back to being like a teenager *lol*


----------



## Nix

Zoo-Man said:


> News on my dad tonight, he has been diagnosed with cancer, grade 3, which is the worst kind they said. He has to go back to hospital at the end of the month so they can check how far into the bladder walls it may have gone. I don't know what to do & I don't know what to do or say next time I see him (Friday).


Col, really tough news on the G3 for your dad. Biggest hugs to you and your dad. Obviously you can't pretend to your dad like it isn't there but just be your normal self (where possible) with your dad and I am sure he will give you clues to what he needs. Don't forget your lovely Clark is there for you too plus all of us here. If you need anything as ever, give me a ring. I can come up and baby sit the puppies etc for a weekend if you are going to be at the hospital a lot.





sammy1969 said:


> Just found out some of the rioting is near to Glyn's family and also that it has hit our town centre today, so far haven't hear dthat anything has happened to Glyn's brother where he can see the rioting from his window, or his mum who is near to Gravesend but thankfully not in the town centre so hopefully she will be safe.


God it is so terrifying. Fingers crossed they all stay safe. 



Amalthea said:


> I'm quite worried something will start in Bolton today... We've got loads of scum around there, anyways, so they'll be wanting a piece of the action. Luckily, we've got a radio link to the police and the Big Brother of Bolton (there's cameras everywhere)...


We are hopeful it won't kick of here in York but there are a few scummy sorts hidden away. Hoping for the best here. Radio link?! Do you mean you as in the shop where you work or you as in at home?



Amalthea said:


> Spoke to one of the girls and she said if anything starts today, she's shutting the shop, regardless of what head office have to say about it... My Mom has given me strict orders to message her as soon as I get in to work, periodically throughout the day, and then as soon as I get home. Back to being like a teenager *lol*


Better safe than sorry. Good plan.

Stay safe all.


----------



## jambo1984

hello all we had this female come into us a about 2 months ago. the owners new dog kept attacking her little did we know she was pregnant.she is such a lovely cat








here's her offspring she has produced no1
























no2
















no3


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> We are hopeful it won't kick of here in York but there are a few scummy sorts hidden away. Hoping for the best here. Radio link?! Do you mean you as in the shop where you work or you as in at home?
> 
> Better safe than sorry. Good plan.
> 
> Stay safe all.


We as a shop  And because we've got a very good relationship with the police, they are quick to respond when we need help, too. :2thumb: 



jambo1984 said:


> hello all we had this female come into us a about 2 months ago. the owners new dog kept attacking her little did we know she was pregnant.she is such a lovely cat


Her and her kittens are lovely!! Get her spayed asap, though, or you'll end up with more!


----------



## jambo1984

Amalthea said:


> We as a shop  And because we've got a very good relationship with the police, they are quick to respond when we need help, too. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Her and her kittens are lovely!! Get her spayed asap, though, or you'll end up with more!


 yeah we are cheers


----------



## Nix

AH makes sense now Jen.

Oo jambo, lovely kittens. #1 has my vote for the cutest but both irresistable!


----------



## Shell195

Mum cat is stunning and the kittens are very cute:flrt:
No 3 looks like Mitzi mitten the first kitten I ever handreared :flrt:
Im glad you are getting mum spayed:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Having the radio link is very handy!! All the shops who have them, radio through anything suspicious or if a known offender is about. Keeps everybody more "in the loop".


----------



## kemist

beautiful kittens if you need homes we are not far away and could help with one


----------



## Shell195

Did you know that everyones contact numbers are now displayed on Facebook:gasp:

Ive just made hotpot for the 3 carnivores tea tonight !


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Did you know that everyones contact numbers are now displayed on Facebook:gasp:
> 
> Ive just made hotpot for the 3 carnivores tea tonight !


 
I've made mine private only for some time. 

I am a carnivore, can I come for hotpot too please?


----------



## Shell195

Nix said:


> I've made mine private only for some time.
> 
> I am a carnivore, can I come for hotpot too please?


 

Of course you can Nix :2thumb:
When I cook for the family I always make huge amounts, my sons dont even live here anymore but my eldest always comes home to be fed:lol2:


----------



## Nix

It had better be Lancashire hot pot given where you live!

Sounds lovely, nice to have your boys about no doubt but they must be a pain sometimes lol! My aunt taught all my boy cousins to cook so now they make her dinner because they want to carry on living at home (HUGE house)


----------



## Shell195

Nix said:


> It had better be Lancashire hot pot given where you live!
> 
> Sounds lovely, nice to have your boys about no doubt but they must be a pain sometimes lol! My aunt taught all my boy cousins to cook so now they make her dinner because they want to carry on living at home (HUGE house)


 
My lot prefer it made with beef so thats what I use:lol2:
My youngest son is on the Isle of Wight so he cant come home for tea 
Dan has his selection weekend on Friday so he may be joining him, then it will just be Sophie whos no trouble at all(most of the time)
Its very quiet without my youngest son as he is such a comedian and never failed to make me laugh, I miss him so much


----------



## Shell195

Im off work today and not even dressed yet:lol2: Ive still got the dreaded house to clean then I need a bath. It can stop raining now, it hasnt stopped all morning:bash:
Time to feed the hounds according to them:lol2:


----------



## feorag

What a morning i've had. Anne and I decided to cancel the car boot for today cos the weather probably would mean it was cancelled and I couldn't be bothered to load up the car last night and then unload it again this morning, so I said I'd ring her when I got up to see what she fancied doing.

So I rang her at 9:45, she was on the phone! Kept ringing until 10:15 and then gave up, and left it for her to ring me. She finally rang me at 10:45 cos she'd been speaking on the phone to her daughter-in-law since 9:30! :gasp: Then she proceeded to tell me the whole conversation which took ages and she never stopped for breath, so I couldn't find an 'opening' to say "you can tell me all this when we meet later today". By this stage I hadn't even had any breakfast cos she caught me upstairs and I took the call on the computer room phone. Then at 11:30 her mobile went off so she said she'd ring me back and I rushed downstairs to get my breakfast. She rang me back at 11:55 to finish the call, which took another 3/4 hour while she went back over what she'd already told me and I was losing the will to live, so by the time she shut up (having been on the phone herself from 9:30 until 12:45, it was too late to go anywhere, so we're going out tomorrow instead cos Roz is on holiday so I've no babysitting to do! I'd like to say she'll have nothing to talk about, but I know she will!

So until 1:00pm I had done absolutely nothing - so bang goes my day of relaxing and doing a bit of knitting, cos I won't have time. 

I've sat on the computer for the last hour designing myself some business cards cos I'm face painting at a fete on Saturday and thought I might try handing out some cards -see if I get any bookings!

I've no idea whether there were riots in Newcastle last night, cos I never turned the news on - just too horrific to watch to be honest, but we are far enough away from there that it shouldn't affect us. Of course we have our fair share of idiots in Cramlington, so it might start of here next - certainly hope not!



jambo1984 said:


> hello all we had this female come into us a about 2 months ago. the owners new dog kept attacking her little did we know she was pregnant.she is such a lovely cat
> image
> here's her offspring she has produced no1


She's a very pretty cat and those kittens are gorgeous - cannot beat tabby kittens for prettyful-ness! :lol2: I see there was a ginger dad to blame for all that too! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Did you know that everyones contact numbers are now displayed on Facebook:gasp:


I'm not 'involved' with facebook, but I certainly wouldn't like that! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Did you know that everyones contact numbers are now displayed on Facebook:gasp:
> 
> Ive just made hotpot for the 3 carnivores tea tonight !


thats nothing new . you could find peoples numbers on there ages ago if they put it in ,so f you havent added a number you dont need to worry


----------



## Esarosa

ami_j said:


> thats nothing new . you could find peoples numbers on there ages ago if they put it in ,so f you havent added a number you dont need to worry


I didn't add my number as I'd like it to stay private. But after looking at someones status' about what Shell said earlier, I checked my fb..and low and behold the gits have put my number on, even though I opted out when I got my mobile and started viewing FB on it...not happy at all! Deleted but shall see how long it lasts, if it keeps putting it back up I'll just have to stop using it on my phone.


----------



## feorag

I think it's wrong of them to put birth dates up! I know you can opt to have it left out, but even for those who don't, I still think it's wrong. 

Full birth dates are a key security question, so if you have someone's birth date you're halfway to pinching their identity!


----------



## cloggers

A few of you here have GSDs and 'large' breeds, your input on this thread would be most appreciated :notworthy:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/734880-lead-tension.html


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Did you know that everyones contact numbers are now displayed on Facebook:gasp:
> 
> Ive just made hotpot for the 3 carnivores tea tonight !



Just has a look and mine was available to friends only... Changed now to "only me". We shall see.

Was a very strange day at work today, but everything stayed relatively quiet...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Guys, thank you all so much for your words of support & kindness. My dad & the C word has been at the back of my mind all day, but after talking to my client's mum today, who is recovering from breast cancer, I am a little more hopeful. 

These riots are ridiculus. Many policemen have been injured, as have some police dogs. I think the police should take no prisoners (so to speak) & hammer these mindless gobshites with as much force as is needed. :devil:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> A few of you here have GSDs and 'large' breeds, your input on this thread would be most appreciated :notworthy:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/734880-lead-tension.html


Sorry I can't help you on that one Chloe - as you know I have a worse problem with Skye! :roll:



Zoo-Man said:


> Guys, thank you all so much for your words of support & kindness. My dad & the C word has been at the back of my mind all day, but after talking to my client's mum today, who is recovering from breast cancer, I am a little more hopeful.
> 
> These riots are ridiculus. Many policemen have been injured, as have some police dogs. I think the police should take no prisoners (so to speak) & hammer these mindless gobshites with as much force as is needed. :devil:


Colin, cancer recoveries are a lot more now than they ever were. My friend who I meet up with every couple of months had Hodgkins Lymphoma Level 4 which is the highest level with the least chance of recovery. She only found out afterwards that the chemo they gave her was a cocktail of drugs that had never been used before, because they basically had nothing to lose trying it on her. She's been categorised as clear as can be possible for the last year - still has to have regular check ups and needs to be aware as soon as any of her symptoms come back, but she's certainly either cured or in remission and leading a normal life.

And I totally agree with you regarding the police action, but poor buggers don't have much choice do they - they only need to injure one rioter and the press will castigate them! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

Why is it my kittens wake up at this time of night when i want to go to sleep they are currently bouncing off the walls and I cant get them to settle at all. Loki we notice has a perfect heart shaped marking on the top of his head which is sweet, shame he isn't lol. 
And everyone was safe last night although mum apprently was going to go out and had to be talked out of it as there were riots in Gravesend Town centr where she was headed. She is such a stubborn woman.


----------



## feorag

Morning all. 

That's kittens for you Sammy! It's all about them! :lol2:
Well I'm off now with Anyday Anne, we're going shopping at Royal Quays outlet and then we're going to a posh hotel in Whitley Bay for "Afternoon tea with a twist", the twist being a cocktail. I bought the coupon on Groupon a couple of months ago and we've decided to do it today cos it's such a crap day!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Ive been up since 9 but havet done anything yet:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Only just got up... Ooops... Was tired!


----------



## Shell195

Have a good day Eileen 
Ive just started to clean again:bash: Ive got a funeral tomorrow for our friend and still need to find something suitable to wear.


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's Nan's funeral is next Wednesday...  I hate funerals.


----------



## cloggers

Morning all 

It's fine Eileen, you don't need to comment on another nuts dog :roll:
Enjoy your day 

I've never been to a funeral, I'll be thinking of both of you


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Morning all
> 
> It's fine Eileen, you don't need to comment on another nuts dog :roll:
> Enjoy your day
> 
> I've never been to a funeral, I'll be thinking of both of you


In Ireland they cremate the body without a service then hand you the ashes so that you can hold your own service!


----------



## MSL

hello....how are we all? 
Colin .....very sorry to hear about your dad. I don't know any one who hasnt dealt with this horrible disease in some way. Be positive. It's the only way to go.

i think that seeing as its raining and stuff in general is a little bit crap, cuteness in the form of PUPPIES is definately on the cards.

number 1
Little boy.








boy number 2









little girl









these are the mummy look alikes. and i now only have 3 left.......and i havent advertised yet, all friends or aquaintances that have heard about them.....:no1:


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> hello....how are we all?
> Colin .....very sorry to hear about your dad. I don't know any one who hasnt dealt with this horrible disease in some way. Be positive. It's the only way to go.
> 
> i think that seeing as its raining and stuff in general is a little bit crap, cuteness in the form of PUPPIES is definately on the cards.
> 
> number 1
> Little boy.
> image
> boy number 2
> image
> 
> little girlimageimage
> 
> these are the mummy look alikes. and i now only have 3 left.......and i havent advertised yet, all friends or aquaintances that have heard about them.....:no1:


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwww cuties:flrt: loving the little girl:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

They are all beautiful!!!! :flrt:


----------



## cloggers

What cuties :flrt:
I've just spent the best part of twenty minutes removing the plastic handle from a rope tug toy. Apparently it's much more fun to chew and choke on plastic :whip:


----------



## MSL

and theres more, my lovely cafe creme girl









and the big bruiser of a boy, Demon


----------



## cloggers

Oh Demon would be mine :flrt:
As I said, if I could cope with a Husky, black and white without a doubt :flrt:


----------



## MSL

cloggers said:


> Oh Demon would be mine :flrt:
> As I said, if I could cope with a Husky, black and white without a doubt :flrt:


 he is a stunner, and he is going to be a big boy, he is huge!!!
i think if he has the blue eyes of mum he is going to be fabulous!



i love just waiting to see how they are going to turn out.:flrt:


----------



## cloggers

MSL said:


> he is a stunner, and he is going to be a big boy, he is huge!!!
> i think if he has the blue eyes of mum he is going to be fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> i love just waiting to see how they are going to turn out.:flrt:


oh blue eyes as well :flrt:

Is this the first litter you've bred?


----------



## MSL

cloggers said:


> oh blue eyes as well :flrt:
> 
> Is this the first litter you've bred?


First with the huskys, had a couple of lab litters, i think if you trawl throough my posts there are probably several hundred pics of them on here!!lol 
Cloggers, have you got a real name? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Demon certainly is stunning:flrt:Cant wait to see updates of these babies growing up:2thumb:

Cloggers is our Chloe


----------



## ImAly

MSL said:


> and theres more, my lovely cafe creme girl
> imageimage


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ImAly

My new kitty Sawyer 
















:flrt:


----------



## MSL

ImAly said:


> My new kitty Sawyer
> image
> image
> :flrt:


lovely.........what a pretty kitty!:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ImAly said:


> My new kitty Sawyer
> image
> image
> :flrt:


 
Hes gorgeous:flrt: Did I read somewhere he is a Siamese cross mainecoon or similar?


ETA Siamese x serengeti


----------



## ditta

<<sneaks in and hope nobody noticed my absence again>>>>>


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> <<sneaks in and hope nobody noticed my absence again>>>>>


 

*Ditta where have you been again??*


----------



## MSL

ditta said:


> <<sneaks in and hope nobody noticed my absence again>>>>>


witch witch shes a witch.........

.sorry doesnt work unless you regularly watch cbbc and a program called sorry i've got no head.......it is the funniest thing on tv......anyway....you have been noticed. says she who hasnt been around for months!!!


----------



## ditta

omg that worked well......not:gasp:

well ive been hiding under the bed cos of the riots......they just up the road:gasp:.........ive been glued to sky news:gasp:........ive been terrified:gasp:

last night tho cat dragged me out to cinema cos the smurfs movie was on and ive wanted to see it for months, so we left our numbers with the neighbours and said and ring at any sign of trouble.........we drove past tescos at 7pm they were closing the shutters so that didnt help my fears........but we had a great night considering:flrt:and the movie was smurftastic:flrt:


----------



## ImAly

MSL said:


> lovely.........what a pretty kitty!:flrt:


Aww thank you  I love the pups! I have a husky called Kaiser  he's a big boy!


----------



## ami_j

ImAly said:


> My new kitty Sawyer
> image
> image
> :flrt:


oi you why no rome pics


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Have a good day Eileen
> Ive just started to clean again:bash: Ive got a funeral tomorrow for our friend and still need to find something suitable to wear.


Had a lovely day thanks! Got myself a pair of dressy jeans and long black boots and pair of knickers! :lol:

Afternoon tea was lovely - so much food we couldn't eat it all! See for yourself!











Oh dear Shell - I know you don't do funerals, so I hope you're OK!

Chloe I've been to too many in my lifetime and it never gets any easier! :sad:



MSL said:


> i think that seeing as its raining and stuff in general is a little bit crap, cuteness in the form of PUPPIES is definately on the cards


Cuteness overload, Penny! They're all gorgeous and growing up so fast! :gasp:


Shell195 said:


> Cloggers is our Chloe


Who we all thought was a boy! :roll2:



ImAly said:


> My new kitty Sawyer
> image
> image
> :flrt:


Oh, he's a lovely boy - me has a soft spot for tabby cat! :flrt:



ditta said:


> <<sneaks in and hope nobody noticed my absence again>>>>>


I noticed!! :bash:

Glad you enjoyed your smurf film - I think you were very brave going out under the circumstances.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hes gorgeous:flrt: Did I read somewhere he is a Siamese cross mainecoon or similar?
> 
> 
> ETA Siamese x serengeti


he is a bengal x serengeti shell


----------



## MSL

Eileen.
that light snack you have there looks yummy.:2thumb:

I have been quite naughty these past couple of weeks and today having been swimming for a couple of hours with the boys we couldnt help but go and have chip butties for a late lunch.......wasnt as nice as your tablefull though.

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Had a lovely day thanks! Got myself a pair of dressy jeans and long black boots and pair of knickers! :lol:
> 
> Afternoon tea was lovely - so much food we couldn't eat it all! See for yourself!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Oh dear Shell - I know you don't do funerals, so I hope you're OK!
> 
> Chloe I've been to too many in my lifetime and it never gets any easier! :sad:
> 
> Cuteness overload, Penny! They're all gorgeous and growing up so fast! :gasp:
> Who we all thought was a boy! :roll2:
> 
> Oh, he's a lovely boy - me has a soft spot for tabby cat! :flrt:
> 
> I noticed!! :bash:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your smurf film - I think you were very brave going out under the circumstances.


 

Mmmm I could just eat that now, what cocktail did you have?


----------



## kemist

ImAly said:


> My new kitty Sawyer
> image
> image
> :flrt:


I dont like greys/silvers all the ones i've met or heard of have been evil! They look stuning tho i will admit. 

I assume the smurf movie is worth watching tho.

Odd question tho is anyones kids collecting the morrisons disney cards i've got some and seems a shame to chuck em if anyone wants em.(yampy girl on till just stuffed them in the shopping even tho i said i wasn't collecting)


----------



## sammy1969

Evening all lol 
Ditta dont worry you are not the only one who goes missing lol I d it too.
The puppies are lovely I love the look of demon but know I would never cope with a husky so will just drool over the pups lol
THe kitty is real cuteness overload wish mine were that cute lol not that i would part with them now. Will have to post up to date piccies of them as they have grown so much in the past 8 weeks, I have some really sute ones of them curled up cuddling each other when asleep. Loki ( the tabby & white) is the mad one we have discovered and Gizmo ( ginger taby) is more subdued and quiet and has the weirder habits that include having to have me stroke him before he will eat any food which he has to have out of the storage box as he wont eat out of a dish.He also follows me around most of the time and when I first get up he comes into the living room with me and has cuddles etc.
Loki on the other hand has decided he wont take any nonsense from Dante or Nero and will actually have a go back if they decide to pick on him at all and then follows them around just to make them even more upset. His little quirk is to go to Glyn and lay on his chest when he is in bed and knead and give him kisses and purring as loudly as he can lol.
The one thing that has really ssiped me off is that the original owners have now got three more kittens there only a week to ten days old however the mother has gone missing and still hasn't returned home after 5 days which is not like her.Why can these people not learn and get their pets neutured and make sure this sort of thing doesn't keep happening?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im feeling better about my dad's cancer after a humerous exchange of texts from my parents. 

Lolly goes for her romantic long weekend with Tobi tomorrow :2thumb:

This will make you all giggle. My client is dinosaur mad! When he was younger, his mum bought him a dinosaur colouring book. When he had finished colouring it all in, he showed her the book. One of the pictures was this...










:lol2: aparently it is a real dinosaur, but why on earth would they put that in a kids colouring book? His mum renamed it the knobasaurus :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Hahahaha!!
The knobasaurous :lol2: yes I did just laugh out loud whilst I'm suppose to be asleep!

I've just spent three hours of my life scouring the internet for a quality puppy food which is also relatively cheap. It was like mission impossible! Though I've finally found one, let's hope Ozzy likes wainwrights because as soon as I get the verdict from my GSD forum I'm ordering!
Which then made me realise I need to decide what I'm feeding the kitten when he arrives. Any suggestions of a good quality kitten food, preferably one that doesn't get to the ridiculous prices of she-devils food?


----------



## sammy1969

Good news Col then I love that dinosaur pic it has just made me chuckle. So all things are go for the weekend then for Lolly hope it all goes well * waits with baited breathe lol*
Chloe do you want it to have wet or dry food and do you mind if it is a well known brand such as felix or whiskas or can it be any food


----------



## cloggers

Type and brand doesn't matter, quality is all I care about and affordable would be nice. Though I do have a thing for the smell of wet cat food :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

well imo asdas own tiger brand dry cat food is very good and it is cheap around 59p a box and my 2 14 week olds really seem to prefer it to go cat and whiskas kitten food. In wet food i find felix is better although mine will eat any wet food but tescoes wet kitten food also seems to be a hit and that too is not overly priced although they are not keen on whiskas at all. the tiger brand dry is chicken turkey and milk flavoured and hey will fight me for the box. How old is the kitten as i cant remember lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Good news Col then I love that dinosaur pic it has just made me chuckle. So all things are go for the weekend then for Lolly hope it all goes well * waits with baited breathe lol*
> Chloe do you want it to have wet or dry food and do you mind if it is a well known brand such as felix or whiskas or can it be any food


Yes, Lolly's off on a blind date. We're hoping she will settle quickly, but the stud owner said that Tobi is a gentleman, so it sounds like he'll wine & dine my little girl before creating me a tricolour champion show dog! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Well he had best be a gent lol and treat Lolly like the princess she is lol and a tri colour champion has to be in there somewhere or we will have to give him the sack lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Well he had best be a gent lol and treat Lolly like the princess she is lol and a tri colour champion has to be in there somewhere or we will have to give him the sack lol


:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Ahh cheaper than the mutts food then :lol2: 
Kitten isn't here yet, he'll arrive in October and will be 12 weeks old. I like to be prepared and know what I'm doing. The most expensive thing he's getting atm is the cat litter, it must be dut free and meet 200 other bloody criteria according to my mother :roll:

Well at least Lolly will be treated like a lady :flrt: I was browsing a site the other day advertising stud dogs, I must admit it made me laugh as several said 'very gentle with the ladies' 
Hopefully you'll get some very nice pups and your champion


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah thats good Chloe at least he will be of proper age unlike my two. yes cat litter is expensive I use catsan as my autistic cat doesnt like any other and if anythingels eis used he will protest and midden by my front door and in my shower which isn't good when oyu are in a wheelchair. i know catan costs around £8.49 for a 20 litre bag in asdas which is not bad but there are cheaper cat litters out there.

And hopefully I will end up with a lovely little puppy from her romantic weekend too


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> he is a bengal x serengeti shell


I'm curious about that - as you might have seen on the thread. Shell do you think they would introduce Siamese into a spotty cat breeding programme? I thought they were using Orientals.



MSL said:


> Eileen.
> that light snack you have there looks yummy.:2thumb:
> 
> I have been quite naughty these past couple of weeks and today having been swimming for a couple of hours with the boys we couldnt help but go and have chip butties for a late lunch.......wasnt as nice as your tablefull though.
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb:


'Twas very yummy - 3 rounds of sandwiches (we left half) the top plate is all warm savouries, pizza, sausage rolls etc. and the bottom all cakes and all we ate from there was the scone with the cream and jam and the orange cake.



Shell195 said:


> Mmmm I could just eat that now, what cocktail did you have?


Vodka, blue curacao and lemonade - very delish. Anne's was vodka, peach schnapps & lemonade, but I drank that a lot at home when someone gave me a bottle of peach schnapps so I didn't want that! 


sammy1969 said:


> The one thing that has really ssiped me off is that the original owners have now got three more kittens there only a week to ten days old however the mother has gone missing and still hasn't returned home after 5 days which is not like her.Why can these people not learn and get their pets neutured and make sure this sort of thing doesn't keep happening?


that would ssip me of too, Sammy! :bash:



Zoo-Man said:


> Im feeling better about my dad's cancer after a humerous exchange of texts from my parents.
> 
> Lolly goes for her romantic long weekend with Tobi tomorrow :2thumb:
> 
> This will make you all giggle. My client is dinosaur mad! When he was younger, his mum bought him a dinosaur colouring book. When he had finished colouring it all in, he showed her the book. One of the pictures was this...
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2: aparently it is a real dinosaur, but why on earth would they put that in a kids colouring book? His mum renamed it the knobasaurus :lol2:


:gasp: :roll2: PMSL!!!

Glad you're feeling better about your dad Colin. I have to say I think a sense of humour and a laugh can get you through the blackest of times!



cloggers said:


> I've just spent three hours of my life scouring the internet for a quality puppy food which is also relatively cheap. It was like mission impossible! Though I've finally found one, let's hope Ozzy likes wainwrights because as soon as I get the verdict from my GSD forum I'm ordering!
> Which then made me realise I need to decide what I'm feeding the kitten when he arrives. Any suggestions of a good quality kitten food, preferably one that doesn't get to the ridiculous prices of she-devils food?


Chloe, didn't you look into CSJ dog food. We tried 3 on Skye because we couldn't get a solid stool and the CSJ champ which is their cheapest range and is only £10 a 15Kg bag has sorted him out great. He's filled out and I can pick his poos up properly at last!


----------



## Shell195

Ive never head of siamese being used in the making of serengeti cats as somewhere along the line points would spring up which doesnt fit the breed standard
Im glad you are feeling better about your dad Col:2thumb:
Good luck with Lolly`s mating, Im glad she getting a gentleman and not a wham bam thank you mam boy.


----------



## sammy1969

To be honest Eileen I am expecting to have these kittens handed to me as well but I am not sure I can cope with another 3 in the flat even if it is till they are old enough to rehome properly, and ginger kittens are not popular round here and they are all ginger. THe other thing is they borrowed my kitten carrier to take the kittens up to the vets and still havent returned it and that was three days ago and i cant get up to their flat as it is 3 floors up to retrieve it


----------



## feorag

Chloe, don't forget your kitten will need kitten food until it is at least 9 months old, as they still have a lot of growing to do. 

Glad I'm not the only one who thought that was odd. The Siamese gene has a way of being very dominant and if it's on both sides there always seems to be more pointeds crop up than solids.

Oh, yes, got some photographs from Tracey today. This is her black boy from Wrynkleskyns on the Lancs/Yorkshire border. She's calling him Damon, but she thinks she should have kept the name his breeder was calling him, which was Demon! :gasp:


















And she's just received these photographs from the Peterbald breeder, which I'm assuming is the two kittens Tracey has the choice from. They are 9 weeks old but still very small and fragile as she is topping up hand feeding. The breeder says that the totally baldy ones are always weak kittens so she is holding off vaccinating too. One of the vets where Tracey works reckons one has wonkey legs? She is hoping it's just the way its sitting - what do you think?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'm curious about that - as you might have seen on the thread. Shell do you think they would introduce Siamese into a spotty cat breeding programme? I thought they were using Orientals.
> 
> 'Twas very yummy - 3 rounds of sandwiches (we left half) the top plate is all warm savouries, pizza, sausage rolls etc. and the bottom all cakes and all we ate from there was the scone with the cream and jam and the orange cake.
> 
> Vodka, blue curacao and lemonade - very delish. Anne's was vodka, peach schnapps & lemonade, but I drank that a lot at home when someone gave me a bottle of peach schnapps so I didn't want that!
> that would ssip me of too, Sammy! :bash:
> 
> :gasp: :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better about your dad Colin. I have to say I think a sense of humour and a laugh can get you through the blackest of times!
> 
> Chloe, didn't you look into CSJ dog food. We tried 3 on Skye because we couldn't get a solid stool and the CSJ champ which is their cheapest range and is only £10 a 15Kg bag has sorted him out great. He's filled out and I can pick his poos up properly at last!


serengeti is half oriental and half bengal so hes quarter oriental and 3 quarters bengal thats what they will of meant by siamese


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Chloe, don't forget your kitten will need kitten food until it is at least 9 months old, as they still have a lot of growing to do.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who thought that was odd. The Siamese gene has a way of being very dominant and if it's on both sides there always seems to be more pointeds crop up than solids.
> 
> Oh, yes, got some photographs from Tracey today. This is her black boy from Wrynkleskyns on the Lancs/Yorkshire border. She's calling him Damon, but she thinks she should have kept the name his breeder was calling him, which was Demon! :gasp:
> 
> image image
> 
> 
> And she's just received these photographs from the Peterbald breeder, which I'm assuming is the two kittens Tracey has the choice from. They are 9 weeks old but still very small and fragile as she is topping up hand feeding. The breeder says that the totally baldy ones are always weak kittens so she is holding off vaccinating too. One of the vets where Tracey works reckons one has wonkey legs? She is hoping it's just the way its sitting - what do you think?
> 
> image image


 

Damon is gorgeous:flrt: Im presuming hes very naughty:lol2:The first kitten looks to have bowed legs doesnt it?


----------



## cloggers

CSJ :whip: I couldn't remember the bloody name! I'd look into it if I hadn't just ordered a bag of Wainwrights  I can't bring myself to compare right now, I'll have a look tomorrow. Kitten food till 9 months, I'll write that down, thanks 

The legs on the first pic dont look right to me. The left (to us) leg joint looks like its sticking quite a bit out? Though it could be the angle?


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> serengeti is half oriental and half bengal so hes quarter oriental and 3 quarters bengal thats what they will of meant by siamese


Yes, I got that from their description, but was querying the siamese bit, because if you understand cats a Siamese is not an oriental - that's what I was trying to clarify.


Shell195 said:


> Damon is gorgeous:flrt: Im presuming hes very naughty:lol2:The first kitten looks to have bowed legs doesnt it?


It's very hard to tell isn't it? The first kitten's left hind leg seems to be sticking out more than his right one, but that could be the angle that he has his left front leg, making it look out of line. His shoulders look odd too, but that could be the way that he's sitting too. Very hard to tell from a photograph.
And on that note I'm off to bed, cos I'm cream crackered! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

cloggers said:


> leg joint





feorag said:


> shoulders


I knew there was a word for it :whistling2:

I'm off to bed..


----------



## sammy1969

night Eileen and Chloe sleep well


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: aparently it is a real dinosaur, but why on earth would they put that in a kids colouring book? His mum renamed it the knobasaurus :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: Love it!!! Gary found this a while back:










:whistling2:

Just got home from watching Super 8.... Was basically like The Goonies.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes, I got that from their description, but was querying the siamese bit, because if you understand cats a Siamese is not an oriental - that's what I was trying to clarify.It's very hard to tell isn't it? The first kitten's left hind leg seems to be sticking out more than his right one, but that could be the angle that he has his left front leg, making it look out of line. His shoulders look odd too, but that could be the way that he's sitting too. Very hard to tell from a photograph.
> And on that note I'm off to bed, cos I'm cream crackered! :lol2:


aye i know , i think there was mearly confusion and crossed wires  night


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: Love it!!! Gary found this a while back:
> 
> image
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> Just got home from watching Super 8.... Was basically like The Goonies.


Lol I wonder how many more pics like that will be put up mind you they do appeal to my sense of humour.
SO it was quite a good film then Jen I must admit Glyn is a big fan of the film Goonies so he may want to go and see it when I tell him


----------



## ami_j

any of you guys watch torchwood tonight?


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> any of you guys watch torchwood tonight?


no but will do tomorrow lol


----------



## Amalthea

It was alright, Sammy... Not brilliant. Worth a watch, though. The "monster" had cool noises.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> no but will do tomorrow lol


let me know when you have , i want to know what you think...


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah may go to have a look then Jen must admit I have been in two minds whether to or not as I am not sure if I will like it.

Ok Jai will do we have watched all the episodes so far and it is intriguing not sure it is as good as when we did it over here mind but I am glad some one took up the contract as it has always been a good series


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah may go to have a look then Jen must admit I have been in two minds whether to or not as I am not sure if I will like it.
> 
> Ok Jai will do we have watched all the episodes so far and it is intriguing not sure it is as good as when we did it over here mind but I am glad some one took up the contract as it has always been a good series


found it very unnerving


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah it does seem to be alot darker this series i must admit


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah it does seem to be alot darker this series i must admit


just wait til you see tonights...text me after


----------



## sammy1969

ok will do hun


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> ok will do hun


awesome


----------



## sammy1969

Wll i will if i am still connectd lol cant pay bill till saturday


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Wll i will if i am still connectd lol cant pay bill till saturday


you better be :lol2: i need to know asap


----------



## sammy1969

well i was not expecting to still be connected today but was so fingers crossed


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> well i was not expecting to still be connected today but was so fingers crossed


indeed : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

we will see lol oh well time for bed night all


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> we will see lol oh well time for bed night all


night sammeh


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Jai, I haven't watched Torchwood - unfortunately it started when I was on holiday, so I missed the first 2 episodes. I've got the rest recorded, but am still in 2 minds whether to watch them or not, cos I'm not sure if I will be able to totally follow the story, so still wondering whether to wait until it's repeated, which it no doubt will be. If I started watching at Episode 3, would it still make sense to me??? What d'ya think?


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody


----------



## ami_j

yeah i think so  and you can watch the first two online if you feel you missed much but you get bits at the start to remind you so yeah i think you would pick it up


----------



## feorag

I did think about going on line to watch it, but they're hour long programmes and I also exceed my download allowance and have to pay extra every month, so was trying to avoid that! :blush:


----------



## feorag

As I sit here still PMSL - this one's especially for Colin - another Chris Cohen epic. Chihuahua's Escape - The Translation - YouTube


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I did think about going on line to watch it, but they're hour long programmes and I also exceed my download allowance and have to pay extra every month, so was trying to avoid that! :blush:


Does streaming from bbc iplayer count..if so that's a bit rubbish, because there's a link here for episode 1 BBC iPlayer - Torchwood: Miracle Day: Episode 1


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> As I sit here still PMSL - this one's especially for Colin - another Chris Cohen epic. Chihuahua's Escape - The Translation - YouTube


:roll2:

I've woke my mum up, just to show her that :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> As I sit here still PMSL - this one's especially for Colin - another Chris Cohen epic. Chihuahua's Escape - The Translation - YouTube



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: He is so good isn't he! He just seems to get what the animal might be saying so right!


----------



## Amalthea

It also makes me laugh that the owner is obviously filming the escape attempt and most likely laughing hysterically at the end... But still filming!


----------



## feorag

And his mate who did nothing to assist the breakout just ssiped off and left him!! :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, yes... Let your stupid friend get caught in the fence  Good plan!


----------



## Esarosa

Evening all, that video is brilliant Eileen.

What do you all think of this 'silver spotted pure bengal' :whistling2: Preloved | bengal kittens ready now for sale in Newton Aycliffe, Durham, UK Consider me dubious...

and a cross that has intrigued me...I never would have thought of crossing a Maine **** and a russian blue, though the kitten is scrummy I have to admit Preloved | maine **** russian blue cross kittens for sale in Darlington, Co Durham, UK


No we're not getting another cat yet, I just tend to nosey and tut at adverts :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Bengal... Right.

The second one is very cute!!


----------



## MSL

love the chiwowa (cba to spell it right!) video....lol
A bengal for £70.....hmmmmmm 
cute little blue kitten.....
have spent all day cleaning and running around after dogs and puppies!!!


----------



## Shell195

I watched the chi video without sound and all I could think was poor little dog is going to break something:gasp:

The memorial sevice(funeral) was beautiful. Her daughters and brother recalled stories of Michele including her great love of animals then 2 poems were read "The rainbow bridge" and "Her journeys just begun"
Her ashes were buried with the ones of her lost pets and a tree was planted, not a religous word was spoken which is how she wanted it.
Plenty of tears but it was a fitting end for a remarkable lady!

We get back to the sanctuary to find that Rocky our scarlet Rosella had dropped dead, he was an evil boy who totally adored my friend but attacked everyone else, I still shed a few tears though as he certainly was a character.
Its been a very sad day


----------



## cloggers

I'm sorry you've had a bad day Shell 
At least your friend had a fitting tribute to her life :grouphug:


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry you've had a tough day, Shell  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> What do you all think of this 'silver spotted pure bengal' :whistling2: Preloved | bengal kittens ready now for sale in Newton Aycliffe, Durham, UK Consider me dubious...
> 
> and a cross that has intrigued me...I never would have thought of crossing a Maine **** and a russian blue, though the kitten is scrummy I have to admit Preloved | maine **** russian blue cross kittens for sale in Darlington, Co Durham, UK :blush:


Pretty kittens, but neither of them are what they are being sold as. No way is that a pure bred bengal - it doesn't even have proper spots, so that's a swick.

Same with the other one. Russian Blues are shorthaired cat and there's no way a purebred Russian would be carrying the longhaired gene, so if one was mated to any longhaired cat, the resulting kittens would all have shorthair, so again, someone's telling porkies! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> I watched the chi video without sound and all I could think was poor little dog is going to break something:gasp:
> 
> The memorial sevice(funeral) was beautiful. Her daughters and brother recalled stories of Michele including her great love of animals then 2 poems were read "The rainbow bridge" and "Her journeys just begun"
> Her ashes were buried with the ones of her lost pets and a tree was planted, not a religous word was spoken which is how she wanted it.
> Plenty of tears but it was a fitting end for a remarkable lady!
> 
> We get back to the sanctuary to find that Rocky our scarlet Rosella had dropped dead, he was an evil boy who totally adored my friend but attacked everyone else, I still shed a few tears though as he certainly was a character.
> Its been a very sad day


Have to admit the lol-ing was more the commentary than the film, cos I love Chris Cohen's sense of humour.

That sounds like a humanist funeral, which I think is great - I'd like one of those too! :2thumb:

Sorry tio hear about Rocky, I can understand why you cried!

I forgot to tell you all I had a weird dream the other night. I went into work - the solicitor's office where I used to work, not the sanctuary. I'd been off for a few weeks, but had left my shopping bag beside my desk.

I went in and sat at my desk and looked into my bag and there was this gorgeous tiny little face looking at me - it was a baby stoat, black eyed, but it was a lovely creamy colour. I ran off to tell Anyday Anne and when I got back and we both looked in the bag, there was actually 3 of them hiding in a ball of wool. The next minute their mother was there and she was incredibly tame and not at all aggressive with me and that was when I realised it was Little Miss Stoaty! :flrt:

I was just so chuffed and ran all over the office telling everyone that she remembered me and had brought her babies to see me! Then I woke up and realised it was all a dream! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

What a lovely dream, Eileen!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Oh, it was! I was gutted when I woke up I can tell you!!


----------



## Amalthea

I bet! Maybe it was Miss Stoaty sending ya a little hello


----------



## Shell195

I would like a humanist service too:2thumb:
That dream sounds great, maybe its an omen and she will appear with her babies:flrt:

I agree about those kittens too:whip:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> maybe its an omen and she will appear with her babies:flrt:


I wish! :flrt:

I was supposed to be face painting (for myself) at a country fair up in the cheviot hills on Sunday, but the secretary rang last night to say it was cancelled because the field is too sodden to use.

Then this morning I got a call from another face painter in newcastle (the one who came here to buy a rainbow cake and 'pinched' all my ideas and suppliers - well I willingly gave them really) saying that she had been phoned this morning to see if she could do a 2day event at chillingham Castle, but she's already booked for tomorrow, so she asked if I wanted to do tomorrow and she'll do Sunday.

So I thought I might as well as I was all prepared to do it this weekend. No idea whether it will be financially viable, or whether the weather will spoil it, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I wish! :flrt:
> 
> I was supposed to be face painting (for myself) at a country fair up in the cheviot hills on Sunday, but the secretary rang last night to say it was cancelled because the field is too sodden to use.
> 
> Then this morning I got a call from another face painter in newcastle (the one who came here to buy a rainbow cake and 'pinched' all my ideas and suppliers - well I willingly gave them really) saying that she had been phoned this morning to see if she could do a 2day event at chillingham Castle, but she's already booked for tomorrow, so she asked if I wanted to do tomorrow and she'll do Sunday.
> 
> So I thought I might as well as I was all prepared to do it this weekend. No idea whether it will be financially viable, or whether the weather will spoil it, but I'll give it a go.


 
Maybe she feels guilty. I hope you have a great day and make loads of dosh:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, very funny chi video :lol2:

Shell, sorry to hear about the Crimson Rosella 

We took Lolly to Middlesborough to Tobi's home at lunchtime. What a gorgeous little dog he is!  He was very interested in Lolly, but she isn't receptive just yet, should be in a couple of days.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, very funny chi video :lol2:
> 
> Shell, sorry to hear about the Crimson Rosella
> 
> We took Lolly to Middlesborough to Tobi's home at lunchtime. What a gorgeous little dog he is! He was very interested in Lolly, but she isn't receptive just yet, should be in a couple of days.


 
He was fine in the morning then dead on the floor of the aviary this afternoon  The vet had a quick look over his body and said he looked in perfect condition so we have no idea why 
Can Rosellas live with cockateils? We really dont want to get another Rosella as they ignored each other anyway but dont like to see birds on their own. Im glad to say that my friend is now coming round to the idea that Rosie is actually a male as we have never seen any eggs.

Fingers crossed Lolly soon feels in the mood


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> He was fine in the morning then dead on the floor of the aviary this afternoon  The vet had a quick look over his body and said he looked in perfect condition so we have no idea why
> Can Rosellas live with cockateils? We really dont want to get another Rosella as they ignored each other anyway but dont like to see birds on their own. Im glad to say that my friend is now coming round to the idea that Rosie is actually a male as we have never seen any eggs.
> 
> Fingers crossed Lolly soon feels in the mood


Normally I wouldn't recommend people house Rosellas with Cockatiels or similar, as Rosellas can be quite nasty towards other birds. But it can sometimes work, given space, & as there is only a single Rosella, it is worth a try.


----------



## cloggers

Evening all. 
Had a busy two days, yesterday I went out and we got my brothers uniform for high school, his first year he can't wait! My mother, though reluctant to admit it, shed a tear when he tried his blazer on, her youngest child going to big kid school :lol2:

Today was spent purchasing my college clothes, and being quite excited that my bus fare has dropped from £800+ a year to £500 a year :jump:

Shell, what age did Karla come into season? I know all dogs are different, but Ozzy has had a bit more male attention than usual, I'm wondering if she's due in soon.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, where is everyone today??? :gasp::gasp::gasp:

We were at a dog show in Harrogate today, an outdoor show. The venue must have been jinxed or something! Firstly a man showing a Llhasa Apso tripped over his dog in the ring & fell flat on his face. Both man & dog were ok though. Then as Clark & Indy were saying hi to another Chihuahua puppy, some stupid kid let a Shar Pei out of it's crate & it made a bee-line for Indy. Indy freaked as the Shar Pei reached her, she managed to slip her show lead & bolted. I was sat with Ruby, our friend's Boston Terrier, on my knee & saw Indy dart off so I dropped to the ground with Ruby & shouted Indy's name. There were lots of gasps of shock & worry as other exhibitors saw Indy running through the show ground. I shouted for Indy, who was quickly making her way through rings & towards the road. Thank god she heard me, & turned towards me, eventually reaching my arms. I was furious that the Shar Pei had been released, & even if it wasn't being aggressive towards my dog, it could still have ended disastrously. The woman who's son had let their dog out came over to apologise shortly after, & luckily Indy wasn't too shaken by the drama. Later a woman tripped over her Saluki in the ring & landed on her face. She & the dog were fine. Indy got 2nd in AV Chihuahua puppy, 2nd in AV Toy puppy, & 3rd in AV puppy.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Evening all.
> Had a busy two days, yesterday I went out and we got my brothers uniform for high school, his first year he can't wait! My mother, though reluctant to admit it, shed a tear when he tried his blazer on, her youngest child going to big kid school :lol2:
> 
> Today was spent purchasing my college clothes, and being quite excited that my bus fare has dropped from £800+ a year to £500 a year :jump:
> 
> Shell, what age did Karla come into season? I know all dogs are different, but Ozzy has had a bit more male attention than usual, I'm wondering if she's due in soon.


Hi Chloe. How old is Ozzy now? Indy had her first season a few weeks ago, at around 7 months of age.


----------



## feorag

Evening all! :gasp: What happened to everyone last night and today?? :gasp:

I logged on with a sinking heart tonight, not having had time this morning expecting to have to read about 10 pages and there wasn't even one from when I went to bed last night and came on again tonight! :gasp:


Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, very funny chi video :lol2:
> 
> Shell, sorry to hear about the Crimson Rosella
> 
> We took Lolly to Middlesborough to Tobi's home at lunchtime. What a gorgeous little dog he is! He was very interested in Lolly, but she isn't receptive just yet, should be in a couple of days.


I knew you'd like it Col. Fingers crossed that Miss Lolly obliges! 

It was a fairly quiet day at Chillingham, so didn't make my fortune, but at Least I enjoyed my day! Didn't get away until nearly 6:00 when everyone else was packing up at 5:00 cos all the RFA cadets who were there 'working' wanted their faces painted when they came "off duty". Still it gave me a chance to practice some new faces on them.


----------



## cloggers

At least it was a nice day Eileen, I came on before thinking I hadn't checked the thread in a while its going to take me ages to catch up :gasp:
Colin that sounds like one hell of a show, i would have been fuming at the shar pei's owner :whip: At least everyone was ok and Indy was safe.

Ozzy has just turned 7 months, I know the larger breeds sometimes take longer coming into season, but she's been pursued a lot lately. A male (entire) husky s her best mate and they spend ages rolling in the grass playing, but lately he's been too busy sniffing her bits to play.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> At least it was a nice day Eileen, I came on before thinking I hadn't checked the thread in a while its going to take me ages to catch up :gasp:
> Colin that sounds like one hell of a show, i would have been fuming at the shar pei's owner :whip: At least everyone was ok and Indy was safe.
> 
> Ozzy has just turned 7 months, I know the larger breeds sometimes take longer coming into season, but she's been pursued a lot lately. A male (entire) husky s her best mate and they spend ages rolling in the grass playing, but lately he's been too busy sniffing her bits to play.


It sounds as if Ozzy may be starting to come in. Being fairly hairy, it may be hard to tell but if you look at her vulva, you should see that it is swelling slightly. Discharge may or may not be present, but in my bitches, their first season tends to be their bloodiest. Lolly (Indy's mum) bled a fair bit on her first season, but was almost dry on all the others after.


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> It sounds as if Ozzy may be starting to come in. Being fairly hairy, it may be hard to tell but if you look at her vulva, you should see that it is swelling slightly. Discharge may or may not be present, but in my bitches, their first season tends to be their bloodiest. Lolly (Indy's mum) bled a fair bit on her first season, but was almost dry on all the others after.


I've been checking most days but haven't seen anything yet, though I've never had a bitch before, so can't say I have a clue :blush:
I'll keep an eye on her, will the vulva swell a few days before she starts to bleed?


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. I lloked in this morning but nobody was about:gasp:
Chloe Karla was 7 months ish when she had her first season. Get a peice of white kitchen roll or tissues and dab her bits with it then you will be able to tell if she has started yet.
Ive just bathed my wild hog in malaseb and blocked the plug hole with spines:gasp: he wasnt in the least impressed, poor little man.
I have just been chatting on facebook to my kittens breeder:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen was it worth going to the castle?

Colin, what a nightmare day you had:bash: Im so glad it all ended up well in the end


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I've been checking most days but haven't seen anything yet, though I've never had a bitch before, so can't say I have a clue :blush:
> I'll keep an eye on her, will the vulva swell a few days before she starts to bleed?


The vulva normally swells just before the bleeding starts, but again, it can vary to a degree with different bitches.


----------



## cloggers

Ok then, thanks Shell, a few other people have said 7/8 months ish. So I'll keep an eye on her. My mum wanted her doing before she started but I put my foot down :devil:

Another question. Should I be careful taking her out whilst she bleeds? or is it the two weeks after? or is it the whole time? 
I hope she doesn't turn into some hormonal mega bitch :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Eileen was it worth going to the castle?
> 
> Colin, what a nightmare day you had:bash: Im so glad it all ended up well in the end


Thanks hun. My heart stopped when I saw Indy running away, but thankfully she has a good recall.

Poor Hoggy, is this the one who is almost bald?


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Ok then, thanks Shell, a few other people have said 7/8 months ish. So I'll keep an eye on her. My mum wanted her doing before she started but I put my foot down :devil:
> 
> Another question. Should I be careful taking her out whilst she bleeds? or is it the two weeks after? or is it the whole time?
> I hope she doesn't turn into some hormonal mega bitch :lol2:


If it was me I would try not to take her out the whole time as you will get dogs following you home then sitting outside howling and fighting:bash:
If you want to walk her then make it when nobody else is about but not after the first week or so and then not until shes finished. 10 to 14 days is around the time they become receptive, she will fly her tail if you touch her back:lol2: this is the start of the worse part:whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. My heart stopped when I saw Indy running away, but thankfully she has a good recall.
> 
> Poor Hoggy, is this the one who is almost bald?


 
Yes thats the one Col, hes even balder now:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> If it was me I would try not to take her out the whole time as you will get dogs following you home then sitting outside howling and fighting:bash:
> If you want to walk her then make it when nobody else is about but not after the first week or so and then not until shes finished. 10 to 14 days is around the time they become receptive, she will fly her tail if you touch her back:lol2: this is the start of the worse part:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats the one Col, hes even balder now:gasp:


Yep Chloe, a bitches most receptive time is around day 13, & this is when she will stand for a dog, allowing it to mount her. It would be best to keep her away from other dogs at this time, just to be safe. 

Aww, poor Baldrick


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell that was some show Colin - I bet Clark was panicking when Indy slipped her lead rushed off!

Chloe, trust another dog! If she's coming into season a male dog will know long before you do!

Some of my new faces today. The snake was done in a helluva rush, cos the caretaker and his wife were both standing around like 2 pr*cks at a wedding as they couldn't go back to their flat until I left and he could lock the gates behind me! :blush:

I have another one I've done before and which I would have preferred to do but she chose this one :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep Chloe, a bitches most receptive time is around day 13, & this is when she will stand for a dog, allowing it to mount her. It would be best to keep her away from other dogs at this time, just to be safe.
> 
> Aww, poor Baldrick


 
To add to this Chloe, dont ever be tempted to let her off lead during her season as they seem to lose all knowledge of any training:bash:


----------



## cloggers

I didn't think the bald hedgy could lose any more spines :gasp:

When she starts she's completely banned from the park and from her doggy play group. They've told me she'll be fine but I'm taking no chances! Half of them take theirs on when in season, but she's too friendly with this male husky for me to even contemplate the idea!!
The only time I was thinking of walking her is late at night on the golf course, and thats only if she's being an arse all day. I'm hoping to keep her energy levels down with games in the house and garden, though theres an entire male next door :whip: I have visions of some sex-crazed beast, and couldn't possibly imagine my little girl like that :blush:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody hell that was some show Colin - I bet Clark was panicking when Indy slipped her lead rushed off!
> 
> Chloe, trust another dog! If she's coming into season a male dog will know long before you do!
> 
> Some of my new faces today. The snake was done in a helluva rush, cos the caretaker and his wife were both standing around like 2 pr*cks at a wedding as they couldn't go back to their flat until I left and he could lock the gates behind me! :blush:
> 
> I have another one I've done before and which I would have preferred to do but she chose this one :roll:
> 
> image image image image image


 
Amazing artwork Eileen they look great:no1:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Bloody hell that was some show Colin - I bet Clark was panicking when Indy slipped her lead rushed off!
> 
> Chloe, trust another dog! If she's coming into season a male dog will know long before you do!
> 
> Some of my new faces today. The snake was done in a helluva rush, cos the caretaker and his wife were both standing around like 2 pr*cks at a wedding as they couldn't go back to their flat until I left and he could lock the gates behind me! :blush:
> 
> I have another one I've done before and which I would have preferred to do but she chose this one :roll:
> 
> image image image image image


They're awesome :no1:



Shell195 said:


> To add to this Chloe, dont ever be tempted to let her off lead during her season as they seem to lose all knowledge of any training:bash:


HAHA!! She's got another thing coming if she thinks she's leaving my side :whip: She can 'puppy eyes' at me all she wants, she's a tart as it is and I have no doubts that she's going to be one of 'those' bitches whilst she's in season :whip:


----------



## Shell195

Daniel my eldest son went for his selection weekend at Kingswood yesterday(the same thing that Chris is doing), hes just rang to say hes got through:no1: he is back for 2 weeks then off to Colomendy for 2 weeks, he will then be sent off to one of the centres.


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Daniel my eldest son went for his selection weekend at Kingswood yesterday(the same thing that Chris is doing), hes just rang to say hes got through:no1: he is back for 2 weeks then off to Colomendy for 2 weeks, he will then be sent off to one of the centres.


Well congratulations to him :no1: What is it they're doing?


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Well congratulations to him :no1: What is it they're doing?


 
This 
UK Outdoor Activity Adventure jobs


----------



## cloggers

That looks fantastic, must be very rewarding


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, my friend Kate needs your puppy jumper knitting skills for her crested. What exactly does she need to measure for ya?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well done to Daniel, at least they'll be together.

We are at another dog show tomorrow, in Bolton.


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Well done to Daniel, at least they'll be together.
> 
> *We are at another dog show tomorrow, in Bolton.*


Do you ever stop? :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Do you ever stop? :gasp:


:lol2: After tomorrow, we have no shows for 3 weeks


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: After tomorrow, we have no shows for 3 weeks


A welcome rest then :lol2:
Any news on Lolly's dirty weekend?


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> A welcome rest then :lol2:
> Any news on Lolly's dirty weekend?


Oh yes, a well deserved break! 

Lolly has been flirting with Tobi tonight, letting him start to get on & then running away giddily. The stud owner says tomorrow will probably be the day for the first mating, then another 24 hours later. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Amazing artwork Eileen they look great:no1:


Thank you Shell. While I was typing that, you lot managed to sneek in about 6 posts that I totally missed so couldn't understand why everyone was going on about the baldy hedgehog until I went back and read your post! :gasp: Poor wee fella! :flrt:

Great news about Daniel - you have such active boys! :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> We are at another dog show tomorrow, in Bolton.


Now if you were showing cats you wouldn't be allowed to do that! :sad: That's the advantage of showing dogs.


Amalthea said:


> Eileen, my friend Kate needs your puppy jumper knitting skills for her crested. What exactly does she need to measure for ya?


I would need the chest measurement from immediately behind the forelegs, the length from the collar to wherever she wants the jumper to stop (I think when it's being worn to keep them warm it needs to cover the loins, so probably to end of the back), neck measurement at the collar and it would also help if I had the measurement from the collar down the neck to the start of the foreleg - here's a little piccie to give you the idea.










*Shell*

I've just had an e-mail from Tracey to say that she's just had another e-mail from the Peterbald breeder offering her this boy. He will apparently have a flock coat, and he's ready now, as he's 4 months. Apparently, the breeder ran him on along with his brother for breeding, but can't keep both. Isn't he gorgeous!!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thank you Shell. While I was typing that, you lot managed to sneek in about 6 posts that I totally missed so couldn't understand why everyone was going on about the baldy hedgehog until I went back and read your post! :gasp: Poor wee fella! :flrt:
> 
> Great news about Daniel - you have such active boys! :lol2:
> Now if you were showing cats you wouldn't be allowed to do that! :sad: That's the advantage of showing dogs.
> I would need the chest measurement from immediately behind the forelegs, the length from the collar to wherever she wants the jumper to stop (I think when it's being worn to keep them warm it needs to cover the loins, so probably to end of the back), neck measurement at the collar and it would also help if I had the measurement from the collar down the neck to the start of the foreleg - here's a little piccie to give you the idea.
> 
> image
> 
> *Shell*
> 
> I've just had an e-mail from Tracey to say that she's just had another e-mail from the Peterbald breeder offering her this boy. He will apparently have a flock coat, and he's ready now, as he's 4 months. Apparently, the breeder ran him on along with his brother for breeding, but can't keep both. Isn't he gorgeous!!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> image image


Wow, what a beauty! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

How cute is that little man?!?!?!?! 

I've given Kate that info (and pic... very handy)  She wants a purple jumper for Penny 

Where abouts in Bolton, Col?


----------



## feorag

He sure is, especially for a nekkid cat!

I bet Shell will like him. Even Jen might cos he's white and has blue eyes!


----------



## Amalthea

Jen does  *lol* I think we may have cross posted *lol*

Your facepainting looks brilliant!!! One day I'll get you to do me!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> How cute is that little man?!?!?!?!
> 
> I've given Kate that info (and pic... very handy)  She wants a purple jumper for Penny
> 
> Where abouts in Bolton, Col?


Hey Jen, its at Ladybridge Leisure & Community Centre, Deane.


----------



## Amalthea

No way!!!! That's where I go boxing *lol* Well, I do when my instructor doesn't have a broken foot (again)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> No way!!!! That's where I go boxing *lol* Well, I do when my instructor doesn't have a broken foot (again)


Wow, what a coincidence! If your not doing anything tomorrow, come along & meet us (& Indy of course!) : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Oh wow, Shell LOVES the flocked kitty, hes stunning and has such an oriental face:flrt::flrt::flrt:

My boys are very active they certainly dont take after me lol


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, what a coincidence! If your not doing anything tomorrow, come along & meet us (& Indy of course!) : victory:


Will see what's in the cards :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Jen does  *lol* I think we may have cross posted *lol*
> 
> Your facepainting looks brilliant!!! One day I'll get you to do me!!!


We did indeed cross post!

If you weren't all so far away I'd have come to Shell's open day and painted you all!!!

I knew you'd like that boy Shell - Oriental and Nekkid, what more could you want. Tracey's worried he won't get on with her other boys, but for some reason is obviously of the opinion that one of the younger ones will. I think he'll be fine.

I shall be going to visit once the Peterbald arrives so I can see both the latest nekkids and the original ones!

And now I'm off to bed - can't believe I'm still sitting here when I was up at 7:30 this morning! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

NOt sure what is going on down here but there are large plumes of smoke coming form the direction of our town centre Just hoping it isn't the trouble that has been going on in the rest of the country


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

That didn't sound good Sammy - have you found out what it was?

Well, the night shift must have had an early night last night, cos I was just about last one on! :gasp:

What's everyone up to today - it's a nice bright day here today, so washing and 'H' stuff to do here :sad: and Barry is going to start rubbing down the outside fascia boards to prime and paint.

So nowt exciting going on here - I wish the fair hadn't been cancelled and then I could have been face painting!


----------



## Shell195

Im off to the sanctuary shortly.
I have just been head butted by Kye my rottie boy, I hope I dont get black eyes:gasp:
How many nekkids does your friend now have Eileen ? They are very addictive:flrt:
Sammy, let us know what the smoke was from!


----------



## feorag

To be honest I'm not sure Shell, I know she brought 2 back from Edinburgh when she was up there for new year a few years ago and I know she lost one (which you remembered and I'd forgotten :blush, but I seem to think she might have got at least another one, if not two.

I'll find out when I go to visit her and I promise I'll take lots of photos! It'll be lovely to see Ellie again, who was in Kosta's first litter.


----------



## Amalthea

I am terrible whenever we see a face painting stand (or whatever).... I always want my face painted! I'm a big kid, really!!!


----------



## feorag

That's why I've tried to incorporate some 'adult' ones for adults and older children, hence the 2 'tribal eye' designs but surprisingly enough, one I tried out on Mollie which I was planning to use at Christmas when i was supposed to be doing a Christmas fair, which was unfortunately cancelled due to all the snow has been very popular and I had 2 young girls, both under 10 who asked for it yesterday and 1 youngsters asked for the other design I tried out on Mollie. Can't show you them cos the photos are on my big computer and I'm now on my laptop.


----------



## Amalthea

See?? I'm normal!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Col!!! You should go!!! 

pinkdogshow.co.uk/index


----------



## Timewarpbunny

Hello ladies and Col and everyone.

I'm sorry I've been AWOL for so long, took some time out for me, my cats and kids etc. I just thought you'd like to know that a friend showed me some photos today, of 2 very alive and very well kittens. The kitten didn't die. Unfortunately we have no idea why she's lied. Apparently the kitten became very poorly again and it did have to see the vet, which I accept, she had been poorly the week before. However her vet apparently blamed me and the conditions it was kept in.... I'm very tempted to get my solicitor friend to now write to her warning her of the seriousness of her actions. I had to give up volunteering because of her lies and it's damaged my reputation with the CP. 

On the plus side, my garden is now cat proofed so my lot have spent the last 2 weeks sunbathing and chasing flies - lovely to see!

xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Well, some good news, at least. Sorry to hear you had to give up volunteering with CP, though


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> See?? I'm normal!!!


Certainly in as far as have your face painting is concerned! :whistling2:



Timewarpbunny said:


> Hello ladies and Col and everyone.
> 
> I'm sorry I've been AWOL for so long, took some time out for me, my cats and kids etc. I just thought you'd like to know that a friend showed me some photos today, of 2 very alive and very well kittens. The kitten didn't die. Unfortunately we have no idea why she's lied. Apparently the kitten became very poorly again and it did have to see the vet, which I accept, she had been poorly the week before. However her vet apparently blamed me and the conditions it was kept in.... I'm very tempted to get my solicitor friend to now write to her warning her of the seriousness of her actions. I had to give up volunteering because of her lies and it's damaged my reputation with the CP.
> 
> On the plus side, my garden is now cat proofed so my lot have spent the last 2 weeks sunbathing and chasing flies - lovely to see!
> 
> xxx


Hi Jenni, well it's good news that the kitten isn't dead, but the rest is still a crock of sh*t!!!

As soon as I saw all that pinkness I thought of Cat! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Afternoon all, I've spent my day doing not a lot :lol2:
Watched The Borgias, anyone else watch it? Was on last night on sky atlantic, really good :2thumb:

I also went to see a friends pekingese puppy, and apologies to anyone that likes them, it was possibly the ugliest dog I've ever seen in my life! I don't think it could breath properly, but thats ok, because it's show quality :gasp:



Timewarpbunny said:


> Hello ladies and Col and everyone.
> 
> I'm sorry I've been AWOL for so long, took some time out for me, my cats and kids etc. I just thought you'd like to know that a friend showed me some photos today, of 2 very alive and very well kittens. The kitten didn't die. Unfortunately we have no idea why she's lied. Apparently the kitten became very poorly again and it did have to see the vet, which I accept, she had been poorly the week before. However her vet apparently blamed me and the conditions it was kept in.... I'm very tempted to get my solicitor friend to now write to her warning her of the seriousness of her actions. I had to give up volunteering because of her lies and it's damaged my reputation with the CP.
> 
> On the plus side, my garden is now cat proofed so my lot have spent the last 2 weeks sunbathing and chasing flies - lovely to see!
> 
> xxx


I would personally ask your friend to send a letter :devil: It's damaged your reputation


----------



## feorag

We don't have Sky, but if we did I'd definitely have watched it!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi all.
Well after a night of no sleep wndering what was going to happen with the smoke etc. I have been able to find out squat so far as to what it was all about but at 6am it was still there so something went up in smoke this morning early. THe only snippit of news I have found out was that our local jobcentre was set alight at some stage but not last night. I have spent the day writing to my brother and packaging up his picture of a hog on a harley that he has been waiting for a year for Glyn to complete so that it doesn't get damaged inthe post. THe kittens have finally gone quiet after an day of mayhen in which they broke my crystal champayne flutes that I have had for over 20 years, how they managed to knock them off from where they were is beyond me but Loki did and after a few tears I managed not to strangle him lol.

onw all i need to do is the washing and dishes and sort the turtle out for the umpteenth time then i can finally sit down properly for five minutes before starting dinner.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Certainly in as far as have your face painting is concerned! :whistling2:



Well, normal's boring, anyways! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> To be honest I'm not sure Shell, I know she brought 2 back from Edinburgh when she was up there for new year a few years ago and I know she lost one (which you remembered and I'd forgotten :blush, but I seem to think she might have got at least another one, if not two.
> 
> I'll find out when I go to visit her and I promise I'll take lots of photos! It'll be lovely to see Ellie again, who was in Kosta's first litter.


 
Lucky lady, I told you nekkids were addictive:flrt:


Amalthea said:


> I am terrible whenever we see a face painting stand (or whatever).... I always want my face painted! I'm a big kid, really!!!


:lol2:



Amalthea said:


> See?? I'm normal!!!


Erm, no you arent:whistling2:



Timewarpbunny said:


> Hello ladies and Col and everyone.
> 
> I'm sorry I've been AWOL for so long, took some time out for me, my cats and kids etc. I just thought you'd like to know that a friend showed me some photos today, of 2 very alive and very well kittens. The kitten didn't die. Unfortunately we have no idea why she's lied. Apparently the kitten became very poorly again and it did have to see the vet, which I accept, she had been poorly the week before. However her vet apparently blamed me and the conditions it was kept in.... I'm very tempted to get my solicitor friend to now write to her warning her of the seriousness of her actions. I had to give up volunteering because of her lies and it's damaged my reputation with the CP.
> 
> On the plus side, my garden is now cat proofed so my lot have spent the last 2 weeks sunbathing and chasing flies - lovely to see!
> 
> xxx


She really is a basket case, why would anyone give someone news like that, especially a supposed friend
:devil:



cloggers said:


> Afternoon all, I've spent my day doing not a lot :lol2:
> Watched The Borgias, anyone else watch it? Was on last night on sky atlantic, really good :2thumb:
> 
> I also went to see a friends pekingese puppy, and apologies to anyone that likes them, it was possibly the ugliest dog I've ever seen in my life! I don't think it could breath properly, but thats ok, because it's show quality :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally ask your friend to send a letter :devil: It's damaged your reputation


 
I quite like pekes but as with other flatfaced breeds they have over exaggerated them 



sammy1969 said:


> Hi all.
> Well after a night of no sleep wndering what was going to happen with the smoke etc. I have been able to find out squat so far as to what it was all about but at 6am it was still there so something went up in smoke this morning early. THe only snippit of news I have found out was that our local jobcentre was set alight at some stage but not last night. I have spent the day writing to my brother and packaging up his picture of a hog on a harley that he has been waiting for a year for Glyn to complete so that it doesn't get damaged inthe post. THe kittens have finally gone quiet after an day of mayhen in which they broke my crystal champayne flutes that I have had for over 20 years, how they managed to knock them off from where they were is beyond me but Loki did and after a few tears I managed not to strangle him lol.
> 
> onw all i need to do is the washing and dishes and sort the turtle out for the umpteenth time then i can finally sit down properly for five minutes before starting dinner.


 
Hmm strange about the smoke, have you checked your local online news?



Amalthea said:


> Well, normal's boring, anyways! :2thumb:


 
Of course it is, I would hate to be considered normal:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Erm, no you arent:whistling2:
> 
> Of course it is, I would hate to be considered normal:2thumb:


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

If they pulled his nose out and stretched the muzzle a bit, he'd be quite a bonnie dog, but I'll safely say over-exaggeration has ruined him


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah Shell I have tried everywhere but it seems that if it happens late on a saturday night it doesn't get reported till the Monday so may find out tomorrow. I have asked friends and they said they saw it like I did but not what it was so I have no idea.


----------



## Shell195

Mowgli is totally nekkid so will definately be needing a jumper off Auntie Eileen


----------



## sammy1969

Awwwww cute for nekkid kitties but the blue eyed white was gorg lol and i am not even keen on nekkid anything lol in the animal world


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Awwwww cute for nekkid kitties but the blue eyed white was gorg lol and i am not even keen on nekkid anything lol in the animal world


except atari 

its his birthday tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> except atari
> 
> its his birthday tomorrow


 
How old is he Jai?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Of course it is, I would hate to be considered normal:2thumb:


So would I!! :crazy:



Shell195 said:


> Mowgli is totally nekkid so will definately be needing a jumper off Auntie Eileen


:lol2:

Aw Atari's burpday tomorrow!


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> except atari
> 
> its his birthday tomorrow


awwww atari bday tomorrow and what has mummy jai brought him to celebrate with lol and i must admit he is very cute for nekkid critter but its not for his looks its for his personality lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> How old is he Jai?


will be one 


feorag said:


> So would I!! :crazy:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Aw Atari's burpday tomorrow!


and wades...though he doesnt want to share the limelight :lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> awwww atari bday tomorrow and what has mummy jai brought him to celebrate with lol and i must admit he is very cute for nekkid critter but its not for his looks its for his personality lol


hes having cous cous i think , kale , dog treats...he gets spoiled all the time anyway :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Wot no cake you meanie mummy lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Wot no cake you meanie mummy lol


do you want to make him one :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Col!!! You should go!!!
> 
> pinkdogshow.co.uk/index


Ooo, will have to see if it clashes with our dog shows.....


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo, will have to see if it clashes with our dog shows.....


We may go to that one :2thumb: Didn't manage to get over to the one today (as you well know)... Got up late and then had a few errands to run. Needed that lie in, though


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> We may go to that one :2thumb: Didn't manage to get over to the one today (as you well know)... Got up late and then had a few errands to run. Needed that lie in, though


We went to todays show but didn't show Indy as she wasn't 100% & had been sick in her crate at some point in the night


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We went to todays show but didn't show Indy as she wasn't 100% & had been sick in her crate at some point in the night


 
Aww I hope she feels better soon 

Col, who is Beardys and why has he dragged up this thread?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...lassifieds/84709-wanted-capuchin-monkeys.html


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Indy


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Aww I hope she feels better soon
> 
> Col, who is Beardys and why has he dragged up this thread?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...lassifieds/84709-wanted-capuchin-monkeys.html


Beardys is, I have a vague recolection, is someone who has tried to stir things with primate keepers a couple of times in the past. I've no idea why he's bring an ancient thread up again out of the blue, unless its just another attempt to try to bait us. Sad.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Beardys is, I have a vague recolection, is someone who has tried to stir things with primate keepers a couple of times in the past. I've no idea why he's bring an ancient thread up again out of the blue, unless its just another attempt to try to bait us. Sad.


 
I did wonder if that was the reason:devil:


----------



## feorag

Does seem like it doesn't it??

Well nothing's happening and I'm knackered, so I'm off to bed - goodnight everyone!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Does seem like it doesn't it??
> 
> Well nothing's happening and I'm knackered, so I'm off to bed - goodnight everyone!


 
Night Eileen x


----------



## Amalthea

I'm off to bed, as well.. Night, everybody


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'm off to bed, as well.. Night, everybody


 
Night Jen, Im off to bed soon too x


----------



## Shell195

Col, are you still bringing parrots to the open day?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col, are you still bringing parrots to the open day?


Yes hun :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes hun :2thumb:


 
Cool:no1:


----------



## MSL

i think i work on a different cycle to everyone on this thread, up since 5.30, work dog walked for an hour, labbys walked and Suka fed and cuddles given......time to get ready for work! have a nice day all.


----------



## Amalthea

I'D prefer to not see 5:30am *lol*


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> i think i work on a different cycle to everyone on this thread, up since 5.30, work dog walked for an hour, labbys walked and Suka fed and cuddles given......time to get ready for work! have a nice day all.





Amalthea said:


> I'D prefer to not see 5:30am *lol*


So would I except at that time this morning I was calling "God" on the great white telephone (except in our house it's a beige one! :lol2

I knew as soon as I woke up at 5:00 that I was going to be sick, but desperately tried to get back to sleep in the hope that it wouldn't happen :roll: At 6:00 I gave in and went for it!

My alarm went off at 9:15am, but I just couldn't face getting up and fell asleep again and didn't wake up until 11:15am.


----------



## Amalthea

Are you feeling better now, Eileen??


----------



## Amalthea

This just came in the post... Do ya think they are wanting me to come back to them when my contract is up in a couple months?


----------



## Shell195

I hate being sick, I hope you are feeling better now Eileen.

:lol2: @ the free gift Jen, Lindt is very nice chocolate though:mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

awww hope your feeling better now Eileen 


Jen thats a damn fine thing to get in the post lol lucky girl


----------



## Shell195

I woke up at 5.30am to the sound of heavy rain, it took me ages to get back to sleep so when I eventually got up at 9.00 I felt bad tempered and tired. My eldest son came round and hassled me to take him to pick up a parcel from the post office. After I had taken him I dropped him off at work then went to Asda. While walking round the aisles I wondered why my feet felt funny, no bloody wonder!!!! I looked down to see I had 2 different trainers on:blush: One was low with pink stripes and the other was a high fitness trainer with silver stripes:gasp: I limped and giggled the whole way round the shop:roll2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Are you feeling better now, Eileen??


Yes, I'm fine now, just needed to get rid of it, although I've had a very light brekky just to give my stomach a rest.

I hate being sick too Shell, that's why I try and get back to sleep, but I knew it wasn't going to work this morning! :sad:

Ooh Jen, chocolate! The way to a woman's heart, but is it the way to her purse?? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, I'm fine now, just needed to get rid of it, although I've had a very light brekky just to give my stomach a rest.
> 
> I hate being sick too Shell, that's why I try and get back to sleep, but I knew it wasn't going to work this morning! :sad:
> 
> Ooh Jen, chocolate! The way to a woman's heart, but is it the way to her purse?? :lol2:


Weve just crossposted again:roll:
Im glad you are feeling better :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Eileen sounds awful - your tummy playing up again? Hope you are feeling better soon hun. I am on wheat free for two weeks. Helps with the bloating but cramps and associated ickyness still there. Just a trial so will see how we get on. 

Hope everyone is ok and that I haven't missed anything important. Haven't really read back yet and still got no internet until friday  :devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I woke up at 5.30am to the sound of heavy rain, it took me ages to get back to sleep so when I eventually got up at 9.00 I felt bad tempered and tired. My eldest son came round and hassled me to take him to pick up a parcel from the post office. After I had taken him I dropped him off at work then went to Asda. While walking round the aisles I wondered why my feet felt funny, no bloody wonder!!!! I looked down to see I had 2 different trainers on:blush: One was low with pink stripes and the other was a high fitness trainer with silver stripes:gasp: I limped and giggled the whole way round the shop:roll2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

You and I are so alike it's scary!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I woke up at 5.30am to the sound of heavy rain, it took me ages to get back to sleep so when I eventually got up at 9.00 I felt bad tempered and tired. My eldest son came round and hassled me to take him to pick up a parcel from the post office. After I had taken him I dropped him off at work then went to Asda. While walking round the aisles I wondered why my feet felt funny, no bloody wonder!!!! I looked down to see I had 2 different trainers on:blush: One was low with pink stripes and the other was a high fitness trainer with silver stripes:gasp: I limped and giggled the whole way round the shop:roll2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

That is brilliant!!! :no1:

I may go in to the carphone warehouse and see what offers they've got running... My contract is up in November, so I should be getting various providers calling soon trying to get me to switch. Just gotta find the best deal :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I forgot to tell you, on Friday I went to the shops and bought a lovely little suit to send to my friend's daughter for her newly born son. As you know I was out all day on Saturday so nothing got done. Then last night after tea I sat down to knit him a little cardigan. I had some beige wools and was looking for the outfit to compare for the right shade - couldn't find it anywhere. Searched the entire house - no sign of it and no memory of WTF I'd done with it! :gasp:

Barry went upstairs and looked everywhere too, separately and he couldn't find it either - he even went out and searched through the rubbish bin in case it had been thrown out, although I was absolutely certain I hadn't done that!! Eventually I gave up and just started to knit a white one! :roll:

This morning I woke up, rolled over and there it was in the bag hanging on the hook on the back of the bedroom door, which of course was wide open when I was in there searching! :roll: That was when I remembered that I'd actually said to Barry on Friday night when we were getting ready to go out that I was going to hang it on the door until I needed it - so both of us totally forgot that conversation!

Also have you heard the song "There was an old lady who swallowed a fly?" Well that was nearly me last night! :lol2: I was shutting down the laptop and heading for bed and noticed there was still nearly half a glass of shandy in my glass on the table, so I drank it. Got to the last mouthful and felt a funny thing between my lips and it was a dead fly!


----------



## Shell195

Steve dissolved into hysterics when he saw what I went out in:lol2: What I dont understand is how I never noticed walking over to the car on my way out, as it was so obvious I was walking oddly when I got into Asda:blush:


----------



## feorag

Cos you were ssiped off at having to take said son to collect thing and probably never even noticed how you were walking cos you were so cross!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Also have you heard the song "There was an old lady who swallowed a fly?" Well that was nearly me last night! :lol2: I was shutting down the laptop and heading for bed and noticed there was still nearly half a glass of shandy in my glass on the table, so I drank it. Got to the last mouthful and felt a funny thing between my lips and it was a dead fly!


Nasty!!!


----------



## cloggers

Sounds like hectic mornings all round
Shell, that's something I would do, I've gone out in just socks before and not realised.
Eileen, hope your feeling better and glad you foun the outfit
Jen, who are you with?! I want chocolate :gasp:
Nix, hope your Internet is sorted soon 
Colin, hope Indy is feeling ok now, how's Lolly's long weekend going.
Penny, I rarely see half 5 in the morning :lol2:

I hope that was everyone? :blush:

Now I'm absolutely fuming!! I slept downstairs last night as my back was quite bad and I couldn't face the stairs, so Ozzy was asleep on my feet. Anyway woke up and was reading a book at around 8ish, I heard the gate go and Ozzy lept off and went to bark at the front door. I heard the letterbox (people don't pay attention to the box thing on the wall :whip go so presumed it was the postman, though it sounded quite heavy, almost like a box hitting the floor. After hearing something hit the floor five times I get up to go see what's going on. Five prescription boxes on the bloody floor :bash: The pharmacy have been told countless times NEVER to post prescriptions as we have a dog!! If I hadn't have been up, it would have been another hour before anyone came downstairs meanwhile Ozzy could have been making her way through anti-depressants, muscle relaxants and sleeping tablets :whip:

I've rung the pharmacy and believe me, I dont think it'll happen again now, Id also like to know why they felt the need to post them when my grandparents collect our tablets when they go to get theirs! :devil:
I feel better after my grumble..


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I forgot to tell you, on Friday I went to the shops and bought a lovely little suit to send to my friend's daughter for her newly born son. As you know I was out all day on Saturday so nothing got done. Then last night after tea I sat down to knit him a little cardigan. I had some beige wools and was looking for the outfit to compare for the right shade - couldn't find it anywhere. Searched the entire house - no sign of it and no memory of WTF I'd done with it! :gasp:
> 
> Barry went upstairs and looked everywhere too, separately and he couldn't find it either - he even went out and searched through the rubbish bin in case it had been thrown out, although I was absolutely certain I hadn't done that!! Eventually I gave up and just started to knit a white one! :roll:
> 
> This morning I woke up, rolled over and there it was in the bag hanging on the hook on the back of the bedroom door, which of course was wide open when I was in there searching! :roll: That was when I remembered that I'd actually said to Barry on Friday night when we were getting ready to go out that I was going to hang it on the door until I needed it - so both of us totally forgot that conversation!
> 
> Also have you heard the song "There was an old lady who swallowed a fly?" Well that was nearly me last night! :lol2: I was shutting down the laptop and heading for bed and noticed there was still nearly half a glass of shandy in my glass on the table, so I drank it. Got to the last mouthful and felt a funny thing between my lips and it was a dead fly!


 
Im always losing things:lol2: Ewww flies are bad enough without them being in your mouth 



feorag said:


> Cos you were ssiped off at having to take said son to collect thing and probably never even noticed how you were walking cos you were so cross!


 
Yeah I think you are right, I was very distracted and annoyed. He borrowed money off me last week and his X box live gets taken out my bank account every month(he owes me for 2 months) and yet again hes failed to pay me back:devil: The cheeky git then had the nerve to tell me that he would take his package into work as I would leave it in the car as I never did what I said I would:gasp:



cloggers said:


> Sounds like hectic mornings all round
> Shell, that's something I would do, I've gone out in just socks before and not realised.
> Eileen, hope your feeling better and glad you foun the outfit
> Jen, who are you with?! I want chocolate :gasp:
> Nix, hope your Internet is sorted soon
> Colin, hope Indy is feeling ok now, how's Lolly's long weekend going.
> Penny, I rarely see half 5 in the morning :lol2:
> 
> I hope that was everyone? :blush:
> 
> Now I'm absolutely fuming!! I slept downstairs last night as my back was quite bad and I couldn't face the stairs, so Ozzy was asleep on my feet. Anyway woke up and was reading a book at around 8ish, I heard the gate go and Ozzy lept off and went to bark at the front door. I heard the letterbox (people don't pay attention to the box thing on the wall :whip go so presumed it was the postman, though it sounded quite heavy, almost like a box hitting the floor. After hearing something hit the floor five times I get up to go see what's going on. Five prescription boxes on the bloody floor :bash: The pharmacy have been told countless times NEVER to post prescriptions as we have a dog!! If I hadn't have been up, it would have been another hour before anyone came downstairs meanwhile Ozzy could have been making her way through anti-depressants, muscle relaxants and sleeping tablets :whip:
> 
> I've rung the pharmacy and believe me, I dont think it'll happen again now, Id also like to know why they felt the need to post them when my grandparents collect our tablets when they go to get theirs! :devil:
> I feel better after my grumble..


 

Thats awful Chloe, I would imagine you would have had a desperately ill dog had Ozzy eaten the meds :gasp: Did you ever get the letter basket thing for the front door?


----------



## Amalthea

Chloe, I would have been ssiped, too!!! Lucky you were awake!!

I am with T-Mobile, but bought my contract through Carphone Warehouse and they're the ones that sent the chocolate


----------



## cloggers

The cage wouldn't fit as the door wouldn't open properly, we have one of the boxes on the door outside and a sign on the door saying please don't use the letter box. No one pays any attention. I nailed the letter box shut but we since got a new door and I haven't got round to it yet.

I went mad at them. It didn't help that I was on hold for twenty minutes and whilst waiting I kept playing the scenario over and over again in my head. No car to get her too the vets and my mum had left at 6 to run some errands so I would have then had to sort the boys and Ozzy out. Doesn't bare thinking about. So by the time I got through to the woman in charge I sort of exploded :devil:


----------



## fantapants

Lol at shell and feorag! I once made a vodka and coke with loads of ice and got half way through and noticed a ice cube that hadn't melted.....it's was a pinky mouse that and fallen from the frozen food bag and had some how made it's way into my ice bucket :gasp:


I got my new rescue cat today, and she is BEAUTIFUL!! Her name was lulu but from now on she shall be known as talulah trixibelle :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

fantapants said:


> Lol at shell and feorag! I once made a vodka and coke with loads of ice and got half way through and noticed a ice cube that hadn't melted.....it's was a pinky mouse that and fallen from the frozen food bag and had some how made it's way into my ice bucket :gasp:
> 
> 
> I got my new rescue cat today, and she is BEAUTIFUL!! Her name was lulu but from now on she shall be known as talulah trixibelle :flrt:


Ewwwwww thats worse than a fly in your mouth 
My daughter just informed me that had she been with me we would have gone straight home:lol2: Cool kitty name Ali and after seeing her pics on the other thread I agree, she is very beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Soph works for Hotter shoes (Beaconsfield footwear) and today the people who made the Greggs bakery advert came into the factory and asked for volunteers to star in a tv advert. They would be required to dance with the racking as well as each other:lol2: Soph is a miserable cow as she wont do it, I would have done it:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

fantapants said:


> Lol at shell and feorag! I once made a vodka and coke with loads of ice and got half way through and noticed a ice cube that hadn't melted.....it's was a pinky mouse that and fallen from the frozen food bag and had some how made it's way into my ice bucket :gasp:



Oh dear GOD that's vile!!!! 




Shell195 said:


> Soph works for Hotter shoes (Beaconsfield footwear) and today the people who made the Greggs bakery advert came into the factory and asked for volunteers to star in a tv advert. They would be required to dance with the racking as well as each other:lol2: Soph is a miserable cow as she wont do it, I would have done it:lol2:


Lame!!!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im always losing things:lol2: Ewww flies are bad enough without them being in your mouth


It was horrible as I hate flies, but maybe better than a defrosted pinkie! 



Shell195 said:


> Soph works for Hotter shoes (Beaconsfield footwear) and today the people who made the Greggs bakery advert came into the factory and asked for volunteers to star in a tv advert. They would be required to dance with the racking as well as each other:lol2: Soph is a miserable cow as she wont do it, I would have done it:lol2:


That surprised me - as your daughter and someone who enjoys herself I thought she'd be up for that!

Fantapants - I'm so glad you took that girl - I couldn't help Dawn cos I couldn't find anyone to take a cat, but I was happy to add a little financial help for the petrol and their food into the pot.#

Now I'm off to have a look at the photographs! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Ok need to have a rant and I know here I am safe.

Had my provident collector call tonight only to find hat she had added a fortnights payments back onto my book saying that it was a returned cheque. Now this cheque was one that I left when I went up to Glyn's mum at the beginning of July. Now they cocked up and didnt put it in when they were supposed to causing it to bounce, now somewhere along the line either the bank or provident resubmitted the cheque and it was honoured on the second occasion but my collector was qute ademant that provident did not ever resubmit cheques. Now the fact they submitted it late on the first occasion causing me to incure around £100 of charges which they wont pay I have to is one thing but to now say it hasn't been honoured is something else. So I made the collector wait till i could get my online banking up and show her where the cheque was honoured and that it hadn't been withdrawn at any time. All this has now landed me £70 out of pocket until privdent sort it out.

Sorry rant over


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col, are you still bringing parrots to the open day?


You only got a short answer last night as I was struggling to stay awake. Why do you ask hun?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> You only got a short answer last night as I was struggling to stay awake. Why do you ask hun?


 
So I could advertise it with the rest of the stuff happening on the day:whistling2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...37482-woodlands-animal-sanctuary-fun-day.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Colin, hope Indy is feeling ok now, how's Lolly's long weekend going


Indy is fine today thanks Chloe. Lolly is playing hard to get. She is doing lots of flirting & is standing for him, but when Tobi mounts her, she tells him off. I reckon she'll allow him to do the deed tomorrow.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Soph works for Hotter shoes (Beaconsfield footwear) and today the people who made the Greggs bakery advert came into the factory and asked for volunteers to star in a tv advert. They would be required to dance with the racking as well as each other:lol2: Soph is a miserable cow as she wont do it, I would have done it:lol2:


:lol2:

When I worked at Pets At Home, one day me & Matthew (a deputy manager) went round & told the other staff that an email from Head Office had been sent saying a film crew were coming to the store next week to film a TV advert, & we all had to sing a song. Matthew even made a song up on the spot, & we were trying hard to not laugh as the staff's faces dropped. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Ok need to have a rant and I know here I am safe.
> 
> Had my provident collector call tonight only to find hat she had added a fortnights payments back onto my book saying that it was a returned cheque. Now this cheque was one that I left when I went up to Glyn's mum at the beginning of July. Now they cocked up and didnt put it in when they were supposed to causing it to bounce, now somewhere along the line either the bank or provident resubmitted the cheque and it was honoured on the second occasion but my collector was qute ademant that provident did not ever resubmit cheques. Now the fact they submitted it late on the first occasion causing me to incure around £100 of charges which they wont pay I have to is one thing but to now say it hasn't been honoured is something else. So I made the collector wait till i could get my online banking up and show her where the cheque was honoured and that it hadn't been withdrawn at any time. All this has now landed me £70 out of pocket until privdent sort it out.
> 
> Sorry rant over


Thats not on! They have ballsed up, so they should hold their hands up & dismiss the charge. :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> 
> When I worked at Pets At Home, one day me & Matthew (a deputy manager) went round & told the other staff that an email from Head Office had been sent saying a film crew were coming to the store next week to film a TV advert, & we all had to sing a song. Matthew even made a song up on the spot, & we were trying hard to not laugh as the staff's faces dropped. :lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> So I could advertise it with the rest of the stuff happening on the day:whistling2:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...37482-woodlands-animal-sanctuary-fun-day.html


Ah I see. Just have to work out which parrots to bring. : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats not on! They have ballsed up, so they should hold their hands up & dismiss the charge. :devil:


You would think they would but no they wont and it is not even that make sme so mad its the fact they are saying the cheque wasn't honoured and so making me pay it again when I can prove that the money was taken from my bank I gave the collector a print of the page with the cheque number on it to take to head office and also a copy of the cheque stub so that they can see it is the same cheque but I am still not hopeful that they will accept i as proof and £70 is alot of money for me it equals almost a months food for Glyn and I which I can't afford to be without


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats not on! They have ballsed up, so they should hold their hands up & dismiss the charge. :devil:


Totally agree Colin.


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Indy is fine today thanks Chloe. Lolly is playing hard to get. She is doing lots of flirting & is standing for him, but when Tobi mounts her, she tells him off. I reckon she'll allow him to do the deed tomorrow.


I'm glad she's better  fingers crossed that Lolly will stop being such a tease :lol2:

I'm off shopping tomorrow, though I buy proper things like books and xbox games. Going to spend lots of fathers money whilst I get the chance. Then hope I get decent exam results next week and he gives me even more money :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Its totally not on Sammy! :bash:

Chloe, Im sure Lolly will give in to Tobi tomorrow. She was like this last time she was mated, it took her days til she'd allow the stud to do his job. My little girl won't let just anyone have her. I taught her well. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../737673-my-beautiful-bracken.html#post8772540

I doubt she'll be with me much longer... She has TWO mammary tumors and one of them is MASSIVE. But she's still eating and healthy looking (when you can't see the tumors), as you can see.


----------



## cloggers

She's clearly a lady of class :lol2:
She looks quite happy in those pics Jen 

My back is crippled again! I may be on the couch again tonight :whip:


----------



## Shell195

My nekkid ratty Benji has slowed down a lot over the past few weeks(he has a stomach tumour) He didnt come out fo his treat before and when I got him out he was collapsed and un responsive, Ive put him on a snuggle safe pad and left him in his bed but I dont think he will last the night  Poor little man had virtually no eyesight either and I had to leave some of his smelly bedding in his house and keep his cage the same way or he got lost 
Hes the last of my ratty men, no more for me as they dont live long enough:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Sammy that is disgusting, they should pay all charges incurred as it was their fault:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Its totally not on Sammy! :bash:
> 
> Chloe, Im sure Lolly will give in to Tobi tomorrow. She was like this last time she was mated, it took her days til she'd allow the stud to do his job. My little girl won't let just anyone have her. I taught her well. :lol2:


I know Col but I just dont know what I can do I have contacted the bank to see if they could help but as the cheque cashed on the 20th July they say too much time has elapsed for them to stop the payment. So I just have to wait for provident to get off their backsides and admit they have had the money.

I am so glad our little Lolly has been taught so well but tell her I said to get her finger out and allow him his fun lol all this waiting is driving me nuts lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> My nekkid ratty Benji has slowed down a lot over the past few weeks(he has a stomach tumour) He didnt come out fo his treat before and when I got him out he was collapsed and un responsive, Ive put him on a snuggle safe pad and left him in his bed but I dont think he will last the night  Poor little man had virtually no eyesight either and I had to leave some of his smelly bedding in his house and keep his cage the same way or he got lost
> Hes the last of my ratty men, no more for me as they dont live long enough:bash:


Aww, poor lad


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Sammy that is disgusting, they should pay all charges incurred as it was their fault:bash:


That's my arguement Shell I mean I just realised I am actually out of pocket a tthe moment to the tune of £170 with the charges which is alot of money when you are only on £63 a week sda. I asked why the hell it wasn't banked when it was supposed to be and was told no cheques were deposited that week for some reason and as the collector was on holiday that week even she hasn't been given an explanation, which I think is wrong. I am so fed up with it all I mean I have had to go without due to it all and even the pets havent had their usual amounts of food etc as I haven't had the money to get them their usual amounts (mind you they are all spoiled normally and get lots of extras) but thats not really the point. It's a good job I can make a meal out of nothing or Glyn and I would have starved lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I know Col but I just dont know what I can do I have contacted the bank to see if they could help but as the cheque cashed on the 20th July they say too much time has elapsed for them to stop the payment. So I just have to wait for provident to get off their backsides and admit they have had the money.
> 
> I am so glad our little Lolly has been taught so well but tell her I said to get her finger out and allow him his fun lol all this waiting is driving me nuts lol.


Surely they can't despute it if its there in black & white!

The waiting is driving me mad too. If it hasn't happened tomorrow morning, we are going to Middlesborough to try with Lolly & Tobi ourselves.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Surely they can't despute it if its there in black & white!
> 
> The waiting is driving me mad too. If it hasn't happened tomorrow morning, we are going to Middlesborough to try with Lolly & Tobi ourselves.


Well you would of thought so Col, but apparently not hence why i sent a copy of the page with it on it from the bank and also a copy of the cheque stub back with the collector, as you would of thought that by now they would of admitted that the cheque had been honoured. I mean it's not as if it hasn't had time to be put on their system.

If Lolly doesn't oblige soon I think I may come up their to make her lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Well you would of thought so Col, but apparently not hence why i sent a copy of the page with it on it from the bank and also a copy of the cheque stub back with the collector, as you would of thought that by now they would of admitted that the cheque had been honoured. I mean it's not as if it hasn't had time to be put on their system.
> 
> *If Lolly doesn't oblige soon I think I may come up their to make her lol*


:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


Well I have heard of playing hard to get but she is being a bit to hard to get lol.
Mind you if the result is two lovely looking female puppies I think both of us will be well pleased lol and then some. Mind you not that I am worried if my pup is male to be honest just want a little chihuahua


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Well I have heard of playing hard to get but she is being a bit to hard to get lol.
> Mind you if the result is two lovely looking female puppies I think both of us will be well pleased lol and then some. Mind you not that I am worried if my pup is male to be honest just want a little chihuahua


She was like this last time though, she made the dog wait til she was ready. Im pretty sure by the description the stud owner gave me tonight, that tomorrow Lolly will let the male get his prize.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> She was like this last time though, she made the dog wait til she was ready. Im pretty sure by the description the stud owner gave me tonight, that tomorrow Lolly will let the male get his prize.


Awwww She is so sweet I mean at least she isn't being a hussy like my Mysty was I mean not only did she let a stud dog have her she also let my little Storm have straight afterwards, so either the stud dog didn't catch, or she was just a slut lol. So Lolly being picky to me is a good thing it shows she has style and grace, just like her dads.

Still time for me to go and lie on the bed for the night as I am on a no sleep kick again and the animals wont settle if i stay up in the living room.
Fingers crossed it is good news tomorrow Col, and Shell sorry to hear about your ickle rattie I know how heartbreaking it can be and your right they dont live long enough and yet they touch our hearts so completely

Night everyone else


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody... Off to work this morning (shock, horror), so I shall speak to ya all later


----------



## feorag

Morning all. A please yourself, do what you want, day at home for me today! :2thumb:


Amalthea said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../737673-my-beautiful-bracken.html#post8772540
> 
> I doubt she'll be with me much longer... She has TWO mammary tumors and one of them is MASSIVE. But she's still eating and healthy looking (when you can't see the tumors), as you can see.


She's done amazingly well though to get past her 2nd birthday and as I said on the thread it's highly unlikely she would have done that in the wild.

You've given her a great life with companions and comfort, she's been a very lucky rat!



Shell195 said:


> My nekkid ratty Benji has slowed down a lot over the past few weeks(he has a stomach tumour) He didnt come out fo his treat before and when I got him out he was collapsed and un responsive, Ive put him on a snuggle safe pad and left him in his bed but I dont think he will last the night  Poor little man had virtually no eyesight either and I had to leave some of his smelly bedding in his house and keep his cage the same way or he got lost
> Hes the last of my ratty men, no more for me as they dont live long enough:bash:


Oh dear Shell, poor Benji. :sad:

I suppose he was gone when you got up this morning?

I wish they just lived a little bit longer! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all. A please yourself, do what you want, day at home for me today! :2thumb:She's done amazingly well though to get past her 2nd birthday and as I said on the thread it's highly unlikely she would have done that in the wild.
> 
> You've given her a great life with companions and comfort, she's been a very lucky rat!
> 
> Oh dear Shell, poor Benji. :sad:
> 
> I suppose he was gone when you got up this morning?
> 
> I wish they just lived a little bit longer! :sad:


 

Morning Eileen, Benji went not long after I posted that comment, he just went to sleep so at least it was peaceful  I have been expecting it for a while as he really was slowing down.


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless him! At least you knew it was peaceful.

RIP Benji


----------



## Nix

RIP Benji, sorry for the loss of your little man Shell.

Jen - I'll have to take a look at bracken's pics when I get home. Stupid work computer :bash: won't let me view them. Always happens with yours!

Col I hope your little minx takes today. 

Sammy - bloody provident. Give them a slap. I would write direct to head office, the collectors have zero power. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> She's done amazingly well though to get past her 2nd birthday and as I said on the thread it's highly unlikely she would have done that in the wild.
> 
> You've given her a great life with companions and comfort, she's been a very lucky rat!
> 
> Oh dear Shell, poor Benji. :sad:
> 
> I suppose he was gone when you got up this morning?
> 
> I wish they just lived a little bit longer! :sad:


I know.... It just breaks my heart to think she may not be here much longer. All of the critters are special, of course, but she truly is my baby. Can't snuggle her like I would with a more "normal" pet, but she's so special.



Shell195 said:


> Morning Eileen, Benji went not long after I posted that comment, he just went to sleep so at least it was peaceful  I have been expecting it for a while as he really was slowing down.


I'm so sorry, Shell  {{{hugs}}}



Nix said:


> Jen - I'll have to take a look at bracken's pics when I get home. Stupid work computer :bash: won't let me view them. Always happens with yours!


Maybe it's because I use facebook as my picture storage?


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> I know.... It just breaks my heart to think she may not be here much longer. All of the critters are special, of course, but she truly is my baby. Can't snuggle her like I would with a more "normal" pet, but she's so special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because I use facebook as my picture storage?


 sorry Jen

And yes, it blocks FB.


----------



## Amalthea

That'll be why, then 

I'm just happy she let me get these lovely pictures of her, where she looks just as healthy as she always has.


----------



## sammy1969

Nix said:


> RIP Benji, sorry for the loss of your little man Shell.
> 
> Jen - I'll have to take a look at bracken's pics when I get home. Stupid work computer :bash: won't let me view them. Always happens with yours!
> 
> Col I hope your little minx takes today.
> 
> Sammy - bloody provident. Give them a slap. I would write direct to head office, the collectors have zero power.
> 
> Hi to everyone else


I contacted their head office this morning not that they were very helpful but after screaming down the phone at them that they had basically stolen £70 off me and that they had knackered my bank account with their cock up thye said they would contact the local office to see what was going on and phone me back by the end of the day, yeah like that happened so tomorrow I am going to call them again and see what excuse they give for no call. The weird thing is this is the first time in all the years i have had provident that I have ever had any trouble but it is also the biggest loan off them too so maybe thats the problem I just hope they sort it out soon.

Shell I am sorry to hear about Benji at least it was peaceful and he had a great life with you being spoilt rotten


----------



## Zoo-Man

I got a text this morning from Tobi's owner saying the deed still hadn't been done. She said that Lolly was firting like mad, but Tobi had probably had enough of her going for him the previous days, so he was rolling on his back & submitting to her instead of trying to mount her. We went to see if there was anything we could do help things along. We managed to get the deed done! :2thumb: So she's home now.

Sammy, Clark says if you get no joy with Provident tomorrow, tell them your going to contact the FSA to report them as they've had proof its been paid.


----------



## cloggers

Glad she's home :2thumb: Will she go back again or are you just hoping he did it properly?

I've just loosened Ozzy's collar again! two/three more weeks and she'll need a new one, can't believe how fast she's growing. She's bulking out, so will shoot up again soon.









:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Glad she's home :2thumb: Will she go back again or are you just hoping he did it properly?
> 
> I've just loosened Ozzy's collar again! two/three more weeks and she'll need a new one, can't believe how fast she's growing. She's bulking out, so will shoot up again soon.
> image
> 
> :flrt:


No, we're leaving it at one mating. They tied for about 15 minutes, sat on my knee, & he's never missed a bitch yet, so the job should have been done! :2thumb:

Ozzy is a looker. They grow like weeds don't they?


----------



## cloggers

Ahh good news then :no1:

She is isn't she :flrt: it feels like yesterday that I could pick her up with one hand. Now I can't even lift her :gasp:


----------



## feorag

She's gorgeous and growing fast indeed!


----------



## cloggers

Thanks, I might do a picture thread soon, or I might make you wait till her birthday, which is only 4 and a half months away :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Ozzy is a beautiful girl:flrt: Our fun day is always full of GSD due to my friend breeding them, all the previous puppy owners bring them back to show her:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I am still up trying to get myself ready (ish) for tomorrow. I've had to take off my pretty neon pink nail polish that I stupidly spent ages on on Monday to repaint a more somber color. Gone for a ruby-esque color. Just waiting for it to dry. Gary fell asleep on the couch, so got him up to go to bed and he's just plopped on top of the bed. ON THE COVERS. *bangs head on desk* Tried moving him, nothing. So threw a blanket over him and will try to get some covers myself when I get there.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I am still up trying to get myself ready (ish) for tomorrow. I've had to take off my pretty neon pink nail polish that I stupidly spent ages on on Monday to repaint a more somber color. Gone for a ruby-esque color. Just waiting for it to dry. Gary fell asleep on the couch, so got him up to go to bed and he's just plopped on top of the bed. ON THE COVERS. *bangs head on desk* Tried moving him, nothing. So threw a blanket over him and will try to get some covers myself when I get there.


 
Is it Garys nans funeral


----------



## Amalthea

Yup.... Not gonna be a good day tomorrow. I'm worried the evil side of the "family" is going to start something.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yup.... Not gonna be a good day tomorrow. I'm worried the evil side of the "family" is going to start something.


 
Not good:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Nope.... Luckily, we don't have to share a car with any of them, I guess.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody... As you know, I won't be around today, so I hope everybody has a great day!!


----------



## cloggers

Jen, I'll be thinking of you and Gary, if 'they' are there try as best you can to ignore them, though I know it's not easy  xx



Shell195 said:


> Ozzy is a beautiful girl:flrt: Our fun day is always full of GSD due to my friend breeding them, all the previous puppy owners bring them back to show her:lol2:


Awww!! Now I really want to go. I don't think Oz would manage it in the car, in fact we don't actually have a car :hmm:
I've become a bit obsessed with GSDs, I cant walk past one in the street without going to say hello, it's physically impossible :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

"They" will be.... (it's funny how we even speak about "them" and "us") Just hopefully they keep their venom to themselves until AFTER today. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Shell195

I hope all goes well Jen x


I have just had a grooming session with one of my old ex ferals, he was actually very good:flrt: He sits on our laps and is a real softy when hes there but the minute he gets off he goes into panic if you even look at him. When we had the plasterers in he left home so I doubt I will see him for a day or so, have you ever seen a cat climb a house to escape from the garden:gasp:


----------



## Nix

Jen I know you won't get this til you get back but I hope it went as well as can be expected today. Thoughts to you and Gary. Hopefully they behaved themselved. Them and us - the uncivilised and civilised respectively you mean?

Shell - what a funny boy your ex feral is!


----------



## Esarosa

Chloe your Ozzy is a gorgeous looking girly :flrt:
Shell sorry to hear about the naked little man, :grouphug:

Jen you probably won't see this but best of luck for today for you both, hope it goes smoothly.

Clark & Col thank god the deeds been done I've been reading this thread for days thinking come on girl! (I just want to drool over Chi pups that Will will never let me have )


----------



## feorag

Wow! :gasp: Quiet day on here - the forum I mean, not this thread.

I didn't have time to come on first thing cos it was our first day car booting (selling) so I have to have a quick start. I've just come on now and there are only 3 threads that I've contributed to that have had any action today! :gasp: Some days I come on in the morning, come back on a couple of hours later and there's 6 or 7 of them.

Jen, imao there is nothing worse in life than going to a funeral and seeing a load of crying distressed people, so I hope you and Gary were all right. Also hope the evils didn't make the day any worse!


----------



## cloggers

I rarely post now since I got fed up with the snake section, two many plebs and arguments :whip: 

How did the car boot sale go?
I've just realised that I get my GCSE results in eight days and start college in 26 :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Car boot sale was good - we have a really great time chatting to punters etc and always have a good laugh!

Took just over £100 which was pretty good considering there was more than 70 cars selling! We were Number 59 when we went in at 9:40 and there were loads of people came in after us cos it doesn't actually start until 11:00am!

So by the time we paid for our pitch, a bacon sarnie for brekkie and some chips and coffee for lunch we had just under £100 to divvie up! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Sounds like a good day :no1:


----------



## feorag

It was, but even when we don't make a lot of money we enjoy ourselves!

Forgot to ask are you confident about your results? and what are you hoping to study at uni??


----------



## cloggers

I'm confident that they're enough to get me into college, and that'll do for me. Though I think my dad would like all A's :lol2:

I'm doing an Extended diploma in animal management, I can't wait but I'm nervous as hell. All my friends are off to sixth form, so I'm on my own.
This is what I'm doing  Advanced Course Search - Level 3 Edexcel Diploma Suite Animal Management


----------



## ami_j

cloggers said:


> I'm confident that they're enough to get me into college, and that'll do for me. Though I think my dad would like all A's :lol2:
> 
> I'm doing an Extended diploma in animal management, I can't wait but I'm nervous as hell. All my friends are off to sixth form, so I'm on my own.
> This is what I'm doing  Advanced Course Search - Level 3 Edexcel Diploma Suite Animal Management


i did the animal management diploma : victory:


----------



## cloggers

ami_j said:


> i did the animal management diploma : victory:


ooo did you enjoy it? Don't tell me if it was crap, my dads just paid the bus fares :shock:


----------



## ami_j

cloggers said:


> ooo did you enjoy it? Don't tell me if it was crap, my dads just paid the bus fares :shock:


no it was really good  it varies college to college because theres a list of subjects and different colleges pick different ones


----------



## cloggers

ami_j said:


> no it was really good  it varies college to college because theres a list of subjects and different colleges pick different ones


oh thank god :lol2:
I'm really looking forward to it, I never thought I'd be excited whilst ordering a lab coat


----------



## ami_j

cloggers said:


> oh thank god :lol2:
> I'm really looking forward to it, I never thought I'd be excited whilst ordering a lab coat


its interesting , but dont leave the assignments til the last minute :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, we're home. It was a very long day. Nothing was said directly, but there were loads of little things. Will try to go through them all with ya.....

Gary's Mom hired the cars, and it was understood that the first car was for both daughters and their husbands, plus Nan's brother and sister in law. The second car was for Gary, me, his sister, and her boyfriend. And the third car was for The other lot of grandkids and their partners. Well, only two of the OTHER grandkids decided to sit in the car (which isn't cheap, I might add and can sit 6) and they squeezed in to the second car. Gary's Mom wasn't happy about that.

Gary's Mom's sister told her that they would do their own flowers and instead of having them delivered to the meeting point (Nan's house), she cheeky b:censor:h had them delivered to the funeral home, so they were already around the casket when the precession pulled up. And they had a HUGE "Nanny" one done that filled an entire side. She was always "Nan", so obviously that was intentionally done.

Then the evil b:censor:h that called Gary a "selfish fat b:censor:d" nearly 6 years ago when his Grandad passed away (his cousin), actually LEFT the funeral while the preacher woman was doing the service!!! :bash:

Then the same "woman" (who was wearing black combats, a black tee shirt, and black trainers... But to make it classy, she added a black hairband with a flower) went into Nan's flat (none of them have ever been there... ever), went straight into her bedroom and started rummaging and then asked if she could have "this glassware" :censor:

Gary's Mom did a very big spread for the wake... They didn't help with anything.

That's all I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure I'll remember something else... Luckily the Egans (Dad's family) came to both the funeral and the wake, as well, so it wasn't just "them" and "us" (there's more of "them" and it'd felt very false and uncomfortable). I was very grateful for that.


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> Well, we're home. It was a very long day. Nothing was said directly, but there were loads of little things. Will try to go through them all with ya.....
> 
> Gary's Mom hired the cars, and it was understood that the first car was for both daughters and their husbands, plus Nan's brother and sister in law. The second car was for Gary, me, his sister, and her boyfriend. And the third car was for The other lot of grandkids and their partners. Well, only two of the OTHER grandkids decided to sit in the car (which isn't cheap, I might add and can sit 6) and they squeezed in to the second car. Gary's Mom wasn't happy about that.
> 
> Gary's Mom's sister told her that they would do their own flowers and instead of having them delivered to the meeting point (Nan's house), she cheeky b:censor:h had them delivered to the funeral home, so they were already around the casket when the precession pulled up. And they had a HUGE "Nanny" one done that filled an entire side. She was always "Nan", so obviously that was intentionally done.
> 
> Then the evil b:censor:h that called Gary a "selfish fat b:censor:d" nearly 6 years ago when his Grandad passed away (his cousin), actually LEFT the funeral while the preacher woman was doing the service!!! :bash:
> 
> Then the same "woman" (who was wearing black combats, a black tee shirt, and black trainers... But to make it classy, she added a black hairband with a flower) went into Nan's flat (none of them have ever been there... ever), went straight into her bedroom and started rummaging and then asked if she could have "this glassware" :censor:
> 
> Gary's Mom did a very big spread for the wake... They didn't help with anything.
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure I'll remember something else... Luckily the Egans (Dad's family) came to both the funeral and the wake, as well, so it wasn't just "them" and "us" (there's more of "them" and it'd felt very false and uncomfortable). I was very grateful for that.


I honestly don't know what to say to that..


----------



## Amalthea

On the plus side, the service was beautiful. It's the same preacher lady we've had for the last two funerals we've had to do (other Nan and other Nan's sister). She actually started with something along the lines of "when I was told a family wanted to know if I was able to do the service, I couldn't believe it was THIS family again"... Cuz we were only there for Aunt Ethel's funeral a few months ago and other Nan's last year.


----------



## cloggers

At least the service was nice  Is it also right to say it was nice weather for a funeral? Better than it pouring down all day


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely. It was beautiful outside....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Clark & Col thank god the deeds been done I've been reading this thread for days thinking come on girl! (I just want to drool over Chi pups that Will will never let me have )


Aww, Will is a meanie! He needs a dose of ICT (Intensive Chihuahua Therapy), so you'll have to tie him up & bring him here when the puppies arrive, that is the only cure for his condition. He will then hopefully be on the road to recovery & you may be allowed a Mexican Mouse Hound!


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I'm confident that they're enough to get me into college, and that'll do for me. Though I think my dad would like all A's :lol2:
> 
> I'm doing an Extended diploma in animal management, I can't wait but I'm nervous as hell. All my friends are off to sixth form, so I'm on my own.
> This is what I'm doing  Advanced Course Search - Level 3 Edexcel Diploma Suite Animal Management


Hey Chloe, I went to Myerscough when I left school in 1999. I did the First Diploma in Animal Care (1 year course) & then the National Diploma in Animal Care (2 year course). It was a good place, with some great animals. Im not sure what its like now though.


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Chloe, I went to Myerscough when I left school in 1999. I did the First Diploma in Animal Care (1 year course) & then the National Diploma in Animal Care (2 year course). It was a good place, with some great animals. Im not sure what its like now though.


I went round several times to make sure I liked it, and they had all the canine hydrotherapy and physiotherapy unit which is what I'm interested in, along with the behaviour stuff. It seems a nice place, but they sort of had me sold when they told me the pot-bellied pig would sit down on command :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Well, we're home. It was a very long day. Nothing was said directly, but there were loads of little things. Will try to go through them all with ya.....
> 
> Gary's Mom hired the cars, and it was understood that the first car was for both daughters and their husbands, plus Nan's brother and sister in law. The second car was for Gary, me, his sister, and her boyfriend. And the third car was for The other lot of grandkids and their partners. Well, only two of the OTHER grandkids decided to sit in the car (which isn't cheap, I might add and can sit 6) and they squeezed in to the second car. Gary's Mom wasn't happy about that.
> 
> Gary's Mom's sister told her that they would do their own flowers and instead of having them delivered to the meeting point (Nan's house), she cheeky b:censor:h had them delivered to the funeral home, so they were already around the casket when the precession pulled up. And they had a HUGE "Nanny" one done that filled an entire side. She was always "Nan", so obviously that was intentionally done.
> 
> Then the evil b:censor:h that called Gary a "selfish fat b:censor:d" nearly 6 years ago when his Grandad passed away (his cousin), actually LEFT the funeral while the preacher woman was doing the service!!! :bash:
> 
> Then the same "woman" (who was wearing black combats, a black tee shirt, and black trainers... But to make it classy, she added a black hairband with a flower) went into Nan's flat (none of them have ever been there... ever), went straight into her bedroom and started rummaging and then asked if she could have "this glassware" :censor:
> 
> Gary's Mom did a very big spread for the wake... They didn't help with anything.
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure I'll remember something else... Luckily the Egans (Dad's family) came to both the funeral and the wake, as well, so it wasn't just "them" and "us" (there's more of "them" and it'd felt very false and uncomfortable). I was very grateful for that.


Aww Jen, sometimes a death in the family can bring out the worst in people. When my grandma died (my mum's mum), some of my mum's sisters turned, taking things from my grandma's house that had been left in her will to my mum, & saying horrid things like "well mum never loved you anyway". My mum doesn't talk to those sisters now.


----------



## sammy1969

Evening Everyone
Jen I am glad that things went ok butI am absolutely gobsmacked at the cheek of the person going through Gary's nan's thing like that and asking for the glassware. What a show of her bad taste and completely inappropriate behaviour, however as I have always said what goes around comes around and she will pay for her rude behaviour in the long run.

I have spent the day trying to sort out my 2nd bedroom so that we can decorate and repair the damage that was done by my ex husband, have been doing alittle everyday this week since saturday and stil feel like i have just scratched the surface there is so much to sort but then it is 3 years of accumulated bits that have beeen put inthere to sort out and find homes for later lol, but have found a few treasures I thought i had lost which is good.

I have also decided I am either the biggest soft touch going when it comes to animals or a complete mug not sure which as i think i have just agreed to take on two nervous young male dumbo rats that the owners no longer have time for.The plus side is come with their cage and all their bits which is good and they are free for me just have to work out delivery etc. One looks like a black hooded and the other a champayne but I am not completely sure of ages as they dont know either so will have to wait and see what sort of temperment they have and how much work it will take to tame them down.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I went round several times to make sure I liked it, and they had all the canine hydrotherapy and physiotherapy unit which is what I'm interested in, along with the behaviour stuff. It seems a nice place, but they sort of had me sold when they told me the pot-bellied pig would sit down on command :blush:


From what I remember, the only thing they weren't good at was tortoise care - they used to feed their Leopard Tortoises a tonne of veg & fruit, with no calcium/multi vitamin & mineral supplementation. They don't have them anymore though, as they asked me to help rehome them.


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> From what I remember, the only thing they weren't good at was tortoise care - they used to feed their Leopard Tortoises a tonne of veg & fruit, with no calcium/multi vitamin & mineral supplementation. They don't have them anymore though, as they asked me to help rehome them.


They had your usual snakes, lizards and a few turtles/slider things. I was pretty impressed with their set ups and the care facts they had printed all seemed pretty accurate. I fell in love with the finches :flrt: But like I said, the minute you tell me and my mum that I'll get the chance to clicker train a pig, all sense left my brain :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> They had your usual snakes, lizards and a few turtles/slider things. I was pretty impressed with their set ups and the care facts they had printed all seemed pretty accurate. I fell in love with the finches :flrt: But like I said, the minute you tell me and my mum that I'll get the chance to clicker train a pig, all sense left my brain :blush:


Pigs are fab aren't they? So sweet, cute & clever. They are the 4th most intelligent animal, after humans, apes & dolphins. :flrt:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Pigs are fab aren't they? So sweet, cute & clever. They are the 4th most intelligent animal, after humans, apes & dolphins. :flrt:


I love pigs :flrt: we've always said if we ever won the lottery we'd get a house with a good few acres and get a massive pig, she'll be named Bertha :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Well, we're home. It was a very long day. Nothing was said directly, but there were loads of little things. Will try to go through them all with ya.....
> 
> Gary's Mom hired the cars, and it was understood that the first car was for both daughters and their husbands, plus Nan's brother and sister in law. The second car was for Gary, me, his sister, and her boyfriend. And the third car was for The other lot of grandkids and their partners. Well, only two of the OTHER grandkids decided to sit in the car (which isn't cheap, I might add and can sit 6) and they squeezed in to the second car. Gary's Mom wasn't happy about that.
> 
> Gary's Mom's sister told her that they would do their own flowers and instead of having them delivered to the meeting point (Nan's house), she cheeky b:censor:h had them delivered to the funeral home, so they were already around the casket when the precession pulled up. And they had a HUGE "Nanny" one done that filled an entire side. She was always "Nan", so obviously that was intentionally done.
> 
> Then the evil b:censor:h that called Gary a "selfish fat b:censor:d" nearly 6 years ago when his Grandad passed away (his cousin), actually LEFT the funeral while the preacher woman was doing the service!!! :bash:
> 
> Then the same "woman" (who was wearing black combats, a black tee shirt, and black trainers... But to make it classy, she added a black hairband with a flower) went into Nan's flat (none of them have ever been there... ever), went straight into her bedroom and started rummaging and then asked if she could have "this glassware" :censor:
> 
> Gary's Mom did a very big spread for the wake... They didn't help with anything.
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure I'll remember something else... Luckily the Egans (Dad's family) came to both the funeral and the wake, as well, so it wasn't just "them" and "us" (there's more of "them" and it'd felt very false and uncomfortable). I was very grateful for that.


They really do sound like the family from hell:bash:



cloggers said:


> I went round several times to make sure I liked it, and they had all the canine hydrotherapy and physiotherapy unit which is what I'm interested in, along with the behaviour stuff. It seems a nice place, but they sort of had me sold when they told me the pot-bellied pig would sit down on command :blush:


 

I love pigs too:flrt:We get students from Myerscough coming to us to do work experiance.




sammy1969 said:


> Evening Everyone
> Jen I am glad that things went ok butI am absolutely gobsmacked at the cheek of the person going through Gary's nan's thing like that and asking for the glassware. What a show of her bad taste and completely inappropriate behaviour, however as I have always said what goes around comes around and she will pay for her rude behaviour in the long run.
> 
> I have spent the day trying to sort out my 2nd bedroom so that we can decorate and repair the damage that was done by my ex husband, have been doing alittle everyday this week since saturday and stil feel like i have just scratched the surface there is so much to sort but then it is 3 years of accumulated bits that have beeen put inthere to sort out and find homes for later lol, but have found a few treasures I thought i had lost which is good.
> 
> I have also decided I am either the biggest soft touch going when it comes to animals or a complete mug not sure which as i think i have just agreed to take on two nervous young male dumbo rats that the owners no longer have time for.The plus side is come with their cage and all their bits which is good and they are free for me just have to work out delivery etc. One looks like a black hooded and the other a champayne but I am not completely sure of ages as they dont know either so will have to wait and see what sort of temperment they have and how much work it will take to tame them down.


 
Awww ratties, dont forget the pics when you get them home:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww Jen, sometimes a death in the family can bring out the worst in people. When my grandma died (my mum's mum), some of my mum's sisters turned, taking things from my grandma's house that had been left in her will to my mum, & saying horrid things like "well mum never loved you anyway". My mum doesn't talk to those sisters now.


It's just how they are naturally, Col.... Has nothing to do with a death in the family.



sammy1969 said:


> Evening Everyone
> Jen I am glad that things went ok butI am absolutely gobsmacked at the cheek of the person going through Gary's nan's thing like that and asking for the glassware. What a show of her bad taste and completely inappropriate behaviour, however as I have always said what goes around comes around and she will pay for her rude behaviour in the long run.


I know I'm not always a very nice person, but I have never actually felt the hatred towards ANYBODY that I do towards this "person".... I am very protective of my big sensitive teddy bear of a husband and I will never forgive her (even if she begged on her knees) for the things she said to him.


----------



## sammy1969

I am hoping they can deliver which they say shouldn't be a problem as I have no transport, It was a freind who told them I would take them apparently without asking me lol so they rang and me being me just couldn't resist and I have always wanted dumbo rats but never kept them in the past so that will be a new one for me. i will also have the fun of training the cats toleave them alone although the older 2 were here when I last had ratties and the other 3 dont take any notice of the other small furries I have here so shouldn't be too hard. 
And don't worry will put up pics as soon as they are here and have settled in as i also have to put up the latest pics of the kittens who are huge now, and both are so sweet now really pleased i didn't rehome like originally planned as Gizmo is my cat and is devoted to me already and next month they are both being neutured as they will be 6 months old how time flies lol


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> I love pigs too:flrt:We get students from Myerscough coming to us to do work experiance.


I actually looked at the sanctuary for my work experience but sadly your too far for me to travel  After two months of searching I managed to get a placement at a local vets. Hopefully after a few weeks of being a dogs body and sucking up, I'll get to work closely with there physiotherapist/behaviourist :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry, Shell... Missed your post. They aren't family. They lost their opportunity to be family.


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> It's just how they are naturally, Col.... Has nothing to do with a death in the family.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not always a very nice person, but I have never actually felt the hatred towards ANYBODY that I do towards this "person".... I am very protective of my big sensitive teddy bear of a husband and I will never forgive her (even if she begged on her knees) for the things she said to him.


I know how you feel Jen as like yourself i never truly hate anyone but the one thing I wont stand for is someone doing what she did to my partner or husband especially as my Glyn is very much like your Gary and is a big softy too but my ex mother in law tired to tell everyone he was psycho and capable of such terrible things and I do truly hate her for this even more than i do my ex husband and I never thought i was capable of that


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly, Sammy! We've gotta protect our men from vile oxygen stealing wastes of space like that!


----------



## sammy1969

Oh yes and I must admit I did say she would get her comuppance in the long run and sure enough she did and I sat there and laughed but no one treats my man like that ever he is too special and she is just an old hag who does no to share the air we breathe


----------



## Amalthea

Good for you!!!!

And on that note, I am off to bed. Been a long day and I'm knackered.


----------



## sammy1969

night Jen sleep well


----------



## cloggers

Goodnight Jen 

Oh! Sammy before I forget, I'm winning the war, it looks like the new kitten may in fact be named Dante


----------



## sammy1969

cloggers said:


> Goodnight Jen
> 
> Oh! Sammy before I forget, I'm winning the war, it looks like the new kitten may in fact be named Dante


Yeah cool I just hope he doesn't turn out like my Dante lol.He truly is the devil incarnate,when inside he s the most horrible mean and antisocial cats on the planet. He hises and swipes at the other cats and eveyone except me,yet outside he is all sweet and loving comes up to you for lots of fuss and will hook your foot to make you stop and stroke him. He is like Jekyll and Hyde he truly is. However having said all that I would never part with him as he is my devil, my big man and my Dante and I love him to bits


----------



## feorag

By gum, that took some reading through! :lol2:

Jen, Colin's right a funeral brings out the worst in people, but when those people are nasty pieces of work in the first place, it just make it all worse!




Shell195 said:


> They really do sound like the family from hell:bash:We get students from Myerscough coming to us to do work experiance.


We've taken students for years from Kirkley Hall College not far from here at the sanctuary.

On the subject of Kirkley Hall, they've just opened a zoo this year! They've called it Kirkly Hall Zoological Gardens, which is a very grand name considering I've been told it's pretty small


----------



## sammy1969

Time for bed night all


----------



## Shell195




----------



## feorag

Well that's an ugly bugg*r if ever there was one! :roll2: PMSL!!!

Morning Shell! :grin1: and everyone else of course.

Me up early this morning cos off in 10 minutes to Wallington Hall (National Trust property) for their "Go Wild" day to fundraise for Sanctuary.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well that's an ugly bugg*r if ever there was one! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Morning Shell! :grin1: and everyone else of course.
> 
> Me up early this morning cos off in 10 minutes to Wallington Hall (National Trust property) for their "Go Wild" day to fundraise for Sanctuary.


 

:gasp::gasp::gasp:, hes gorgeous ya cheeky mare:Na_Na_Na_Na:
I loves him very much:flrt:
Pffft.................... some people have no taste at all:whip:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> *Well that's an ugly bugg*r if ever there was one! :roll2: PMSL!!!*
> 
> Morning Shell! :grin1: and everyone else of course.
> 
> Me up early this morning cos off in 10 minutes to Wallington Hall (National Trust property) for their "Go Wild" day to fundraise for Sanctuary.


 
I completely agree!!!


----------



## Amalthea

He's super cute in a baby bird sort of way, though  So ugly he's cute! :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Bloody hell Jen they sound truly awful 

And what a scavaging mare. That was the thing that got to me when my mum died...random relatives we didn't speak to/see/friends of the family all wanted something of hers. I was her only daughter and had people coming into her bedroom rummaging through her jewellery box/clothes/belongings. I ended up with a ring of hers and a watch after the vultures had finished. Some people eh.

Col in regards to the chi thing Will is adamant the cats would kill anything smaller than them. The cat was a bit of a bitey/scratchy cowbag when she used to play (Will insisted on playing with fingers when she was growing up and you know how that turns out :roll....but since we got Phoenix I can't help but think she's mellowed Libby out a bit..maybe it's just because Libby doesn't get a chance to sleep anymore and is too tired to be naughty/scratchy with the kitten constantly hounding her? Who knows :lol2:

I would love for Will to meet a chi. He seems to think they're just yappy little dogs...he doesn't realise what huge personalities they have, which is a shame.


Shell he is looking as scrumptious as ever :flrt:, does he have a home date yet?


----------



## Amalthea

Luckily, Gary's Mom had already taken all of the important stuff out and all that was left were things that were going to charity shops... No jewelry was left or anything....


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon all
Shell not sure what to make of that little nekkid creature lol I is so ugly but also sooo cute lol. Oh and oyu will be pleased to hear the two new ratties are arriving tonight a 7pm The person called me this morning and is really pleased that I am the right type of animal person for them after asking loads of questions on their upkeep which I answered correctly and she is excited to meet my menagerie this evening.

Esarosa you will have to find him a chihuahua for him to meet as I was always of the same opinion but after meeting one a little while ago with any luck I we having one of Col's new arrivals in the newyear when they are ready to leave Lolly.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Pffft.................... some people have no taste at all:whip:


That'll be me then! :2thumb: :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Luckily, Gary's Mom had already taken all of the important stuff out and all that was left were things that were going to charity shops... No jewelry was left or anything....


Very sensible thing to do under the circumstances - good on her!!! :2thumb:

Not a hugely busy day today - no idea how much the tombola took, I think I took about £60 which was £60 they wouldn't have had if I hadn't face painted.


----------



## cloggers

£60 is better than no pounds Eileen!

I've had a vaguely productive day...
Ordered my polo shirts for college, then went out walking most of the day, took old man dog, though he enjoyed the picnic more than the walk. Then had to carry old man dog part of the way  lagging too far behind, though it was quite warm.


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> I completely agree!!!


 
You are only saying that as Col would love a nekkid kitty:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Amalthea said:


> He's super cute in a baby bird sort of way, though  So ugly he's cute! :flrt:


Hes soooo not ugly at all:bash:



Esarosa said:


> Bloody hell Jen they sound truly awful
> 
> And what a scavaging mare. That was the thing that got to me when my mum died...random relatives we didn't speak to/see/friends of the family all wanted something of hers. I was her only daughter and had people coming into her bedroom rummaging through her jewellery box/clothes/belongings. I ended up with a ring of hers and a watch after the vultures had finished. Some people eh.
> 
> Col in regards to the chi thing Will is adamant the cats would kill anything smaller than them. The cat was a bit of a bitey/scratchy cowbag when she used to play (Will insisted on playing with fingers when she was growing up and you know how that turns out :roll....but since we got Phoenix I can't help but think she's mellowed Libby out a bit..maybe it's just because Libby doesn't get a chance to sleep anymore and is too tired to be naughty/scratchy with the kitten constantly hounding her? Who knows :lol2:
> 
> I would love for Will to meet a chi. He seems to think they're just yappy little dogs...he doesn't realise what huge personalities they have, which is a shame.
> 
> 
> Shell he is looking as scrumptious as ever :flrt:, does he have a home date yet?


Erm September some time, Im glad somebody appreciates how scrummy and cute he is:no1:



sammy1969 said:


> Afternoon all
> Shell not sure what to make of that little nekkid creature lol I is so ugly but also sooo cute lol. Oh and oyu will be pleased to hear the two new ratties are arriving tonight a 7pm The person called me this morning and is really pleased that I am the right type of animal person for them after asking loads of questions on their upkeep which I answered correctly and she is excited to meet my menagerie this evening.
> 
> Esarosa you will have to find him a chihuahua for him to meet as I was always of the same opinion but after meeting one a little while ago with any luck I we having one of Col's new arrivals in the newyear when they are ready to leave Lolly.


 
Hes not ugly at all:bash:

Dont forget ratty pics:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *That'll be me then!* :2thumb: :lol2:
> 
> Very sensible thing to do under the circumstances - good on her!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Not a hugely busy day today - no idea how much the tombola took, I think I took about £60 which was £60 they wouldn't have had if I hadn't face painted.


 
It certainly is you:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Im not very happy at the minute as I have ringworm on my finger:devil:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> It certainly is you:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> *Im not very happy at the minute as I have ringworm on my finger*:devil:



excuse my ignorance, but eh?!


----------



## Amalthea

Ringworm isn't a worm  It's a fungus.


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> Ringworm isn't a worm  It's a fungus.


right, I saw little worms savaging Shell's finger in ring formations..


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> right, I saw little worms savaging Shell's finger in ring formations..


 
:lol2: I wish, its the same fungus as Athletes foot and its very itchy, I have Daktarin cream on it and a plaster:bash: Flipping hedgehog:whip:


----------



## Shell195

Today we have taken in an emaciated mother cat and her 2 sons about 18 weeks old, they were sat under a car not far from the sanctuary but dont belong to anyone nearby:bash:

Ive been playing with 8 GSD puppies today:flrt:


----------



## cloggers

ahhh, as a sufferer of chronic athletes foot, you have my sympathies.

:gasp: how are the puppies?


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> ahhh, as a sufferer of chronic athletes foot, you have my sympathies.
> 
> :gasp: how are the puppies?


 
Cute:flrt:They are 5 weeks old now and she has just mated her second bitch of the year so more puppies to come. She wants a male to keep as a future stud dog but the 2 boys in this litter arent good enough


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Cute:flrt:They are 5 weeks old now and she has just mated her second bitch of the year so more puppies to come. She wants a male to keep as a future stud dog but the 2 boys in this litter arent good enough


awww  I want another puppy..


----------



## Shell195

Weve just put this video on the sanctuary facebook page 
A Hutch is Not Enough - YouTube#!


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Weve just put this video on the sanctuary facebook page
> A Hutch is Not Enough - YouTube#!


awww


----------



## sammy1969

Well the new rarries are here and I am just letting them settle in to their new home so will get the piccies once they have time to adjust. THey are both very nervous and although they have been handled they haven't had enough to make them tame, but they dont bite at all so it wont take long to make them all soft and cuddley. It turns out they are both hoodeds one is a mink colour hooded the other is a cream or champayne hooded not quite sure yet.
The couple who bought them over are really chuffed with their new home and have promised to keep in touch, and they fell in love with the two kittens and wanted to take them home but I was strong and said no lol, even though they were racing round the flat at 90 miles an hour. I cant believe the stuff they came with either including a ferplast jenny cage that they had bought new hammocks rat exercise balls cooling slab food etc which must of cost them nearly £200 all of which was free even though I did offer to pay them something but they insisted it was home that was more important than any money. So I have come up trumps in that respect not that they will ever be rehomed now as they both dumbos.


----------



## ami_j

oh god , i dont enjoy you with a jenny they are horrible cages to clean


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely..... Upgrade as soon as you're able!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Why are they horrible to clean and what would recommend I upgrade to


----------



## Amalthea

If you want a similar sized cage, the Freddy is a good'un..... The bars on Jennys aren't coated, so absorb smells and get disgusting... Also, the access was terrible when I had a jenny and the only good door was on the top (so useless), but I can't remember if they changed that since then, so if you've got a new jenny, it may be different.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> If you want a similar sized cage, the Freddy is a good'un..... The bars on Jennys aren't coated, so absorb smells and get disgusting... Also, the access was terrible when I had a jenny and the only good door was on the top (so useless), but I can't remember if they changed that since then, so if you've got a new jenny, it may be different.


yeah mine stunk by the end , it was a nightmare , i was so glad to destroy it when the explorer came...it rather have a crittercage than a jenny :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Don't think I'd go THAT far!!!! *lol*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Don't think I'd go THAT far!!!! *lol*


:lol2:
ive got one its not SO bad just when im trying to put the top back in the base and it decides to change shape:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I see so replace asap unles i want the flat to smell of male rat instead of male cat lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Esarosa you will have to find him a chihuahua for him to meet as I was always of the same opinion but after meeting one a little while ago with any luck I we having one of Col's new arrivals in the newyear when they are ready to leave Lolly.


Your baby should be ready to leave for her new home just before Christmas - what a present eh?!?! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I see so replace asap unles i want the flat to smell of male rat instead of male cat lol


or if you can get plastikote and some replacement bigger doors that will make it easier...but yes lol the abode is meant to be good


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Your baby should be ready to leave for her new home just before Christmas - what a present eh?!?! :flrt:


Yeah I'll say, better start Glyn saving up for it lol. It wil be both my bday and xmas pressy but it will be worth it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You are only saying that as Col would love a nekkid kitty:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haven't you told Clark that you've bought me a Sphynx kitten from your Mowgli's litter yet Shell? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Haven't you told Clark that you've bought me a Sphynx kitten from your Mowgli's litter yet Shell? :whistling2:


 
Haha he would kill me if he thought that:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Haha he would kill me if he thought that:whistling2:


It would be funny though wouldn't it? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: What am I still doing up at this time of night! :gasp:


Shell195 said:


> Im not very happy at the minute as I have ringworm on my finger:devil:


:gasp: Pariah!!!! :gasp: *makes the sign of a cross* 

If you were still showing or breeding that would be you cast out for months!!!! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Today we have taken in an emaciated mother cat and her 2 sons about 18 weeks old, they were sat under a car not far from the sanctuary but dont belong to anyone nearby:bash:
> 
> Ive been playing with 8 GSD puppies today:flrt:


Poor mummy and boys - so glad you've managed to take them in.

I wish I'd been playing with 8 GSD puppies.

I watched the hedgehog we were using today to pull punters in. First thing this morning he was sitting chewing grass and then self annointing green spit all over himself! :roll:

8 GSD puppies - Bliss! :flrt:

And now I really am off to bed cos I've had to be up early 2 days in a row and again tomorrow cos I've to pick my friend Jenny up at 10:30 across the water to take her out for coffee and lunch.


----------



## sammy1969

Now Col where would be without Shell if Clarke killed her lol but must admit i do agree with you but i do have a strange sense of humour


----------



## ditta

good afternoon, i ave done nothing today....just for a change:lol2:


you lot very quiet, what you all up to?


----------



## Amalthea

Just been lazy today.....


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon Jen and Ditta 
I have done nothing all day today either apart from wait to see if my two new rats will ever leave their hammock so I can get some pics of them but they just wont oblige lol.


----------



## Shell195

I said to Dan who is off to his new job next Friday "If you want some washing done bring it round." I think hes brought me a years supply as Ive been doing it all day:bash:

Eileen,thats the first thing I thought of when I noticed the itchyness in my finger:lol2: Ive been very careful to keep it covered as I dont want to pass it to the animals:gasp:

Poor Dennis hit a wasp today so it stung him, hes now got 2 fat toes :bash: He felt much better after mummy cuddles:flrt:

Hows ya bum ditta?


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - silly Dennis!!! :roll:

I've been out all day. I picked up Jenny, my cancer surviving (so far) friend and we went to a garden centre not far from where she lives. We had lunch, then a mooch around the outdoor and indoor plants, then went and had coffee, then I dropped her off and I'm just back from walking the dog, so haven't stopped since 10:00 this morning.

Managed to spend £22 and considering 4 of the plants were BOGOF's I was pretty busy.


----------



## cloggers

I just spent all day on the xbox, I completed two games I've had for ages. I'd call it a productive day


----------



## sammy1969

I am still trying to get pics of Milo and Stitch,I have managed o get a couple of Milo but Stitch is still in the hammock so once I get some of him I will post them all


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, quiet in here today!

We haven't done much today - a bit of food shopping, a gossip with some of the neighbours on the front, & a bit of housework. I think I'll be doing some gardening & hedge-cutting tomorrow if the weather allows.


----------



## feorag

Hopefully I'll be planting my new plants!! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Hopefully I'll be planting my new plants!! :2thumb:


Aww, what did you get?

Thinkk Im going to create a new border in teh front garden, seeing as we have gained about 18" more garden where the housing association has put anew fence between our house & next doors, & its just bare earth next to our grass. Might use pieces of paving slabs to make the border edging.


----------



## feorag

Ooh, can't remember some of the names. Found a stand where they were selling off plants for £2.99 BOGOF, so got a couple of lovely New Guinea Impatiens that are covered in buds to flower, an alpine Campanula (already got loads in the garden, but I love them cos they flower so voluminously) and a perennial lobelia, so that was the 4 for the price of 2. Then I bought a 'normal' Cordyline Australis, cos both my New Zealand Fern and my red C.Australis succumbed to the bad frosts over last winter and I've just googled the one I couldn't remember, apart from that the colour was "winter star" and it's a Agapanthus. Shirley took a shine to them in one of the beds at Alnwick Garden and so when I saw them today I decided I would get one - got it reduced too cos for some reasons they'd reduced the Winter Star, but not the Northern Star one :crazy:

Oh, and I got a lovely deep purple orchid for the house, cos my other 2 have finally lost their flowers!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Ooh, can't remember some of the names. Found a stand where they were selling off plants for £2.99 BOGOF, so got a couple of lovely New Guinea Impatiens that are covered in buds to flower, an alpine Campanula (already got loads in the garden, but I love them cos they flower so voluminously) and a perennial lobelia, so that was the 4 for the price of 2. Then I bought a 'normal' Cordyline Australis, cos both my New Zealand Fern and my red C.Australis succumbed to the bad frosts over last winter and I've just googled the one I couldn't remember, apart from that the colour was "winter star" and it's a Agapanthus. Shirley took a shine to them in one of the beds at Alnwick Garden and so when I saw them today I decided I would get one - got it reduced too cos for some reasons they'd reduced the Winter Star, but not the Northern Star one :crazy:
> 
> Oh, and I got a lovely deep purple orchid for the house, cos my other 2 have finally lost their flowers!


Oooo, nice! Re your orchids losing their flowers, a new flower stem might well grow & flower, as my friend's orchid has. I have a 'marbella' orchid in the house, in full flower, beautiful white flowers with purple spots & blotches on them.


----------



## Shell195

I have no house plants anymore as the cats love to use the pots as a toilet or eat them:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I have no house plants anymore as the cats love to use the pots as a toilet or eat them:bash:


We only have house plants where the cats don't go or aren't allowed


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We only have house plants where the cats don't go or aren't allowed


 I dont think there would be much point in having them in the small animal room as the chinchillas would destroy them:lol2:
I really need to go to bed:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I dont think there would be much point in having them in the small animal room as the chinchillas would destroy them:lol2:
> I really need to go to bed:gasp:


This is the latest I've been up all week, which is unusual for me! And we have a free weekend as we have no dog shows for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Amalthea

My orchid is finally reflowering after AGES.... Make sure you cut the flower stem off, Eileen, and don't let the pot sit in water.


----------



## cloggers

I'm not allowed plants  I manage to kill them off pretty quickly. To put it into perspective how many of you have killed a cactus through UNDERwatering, cos I have 

In better news I got a letter from college this morning, since my wonderful mummy earns a pittance, I get a free bus pass, so my father is very happily off to cash his returned check :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, nice! Re your orchids losing their flowers, a new flower stem might well grow & flower, as my friend's orchid has. I have a 'marbella' orchid in the house, in full flower, beautiful white flowers with purple spots & blotches on them.


Yes, I've done that, but once they flower they're boring, so I've moved them up onto a north facing cool bedroom for the minute in the hope that they will flower again. Once stem is looking promising, but not convinced yet. Mine's a Phalaenopsis.



Shell195 said:


> I have no house plants anymore as the cats love to use the pots as a toilet or eat them:bash:


I had a houseful of plants when I got Pasht, but once I got a few more cats I quickly realised it was a mistake cos they either ate them or peed in the pots, so I gave up. I keep a plant in the bathroom which they regularly eat and I'm OK with that, but I've found that they leave orchids alone for some reason, so I've just started to have at least one in flower cos the colours are so pretty.


----------



## Shell195

Yesterday and today I have been ploughing my way through Dan`s washing ready for him going away to his new job next Friday. When I said bring me some stuff to wash I didnt mean every bit of clothing he owns:bash:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: that's probably because very bit of clothing he owns *is* dirty, cos he's been working his way through the lot! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: that's probably because very bit of clothing he owns *is* dirty, cos he's been working his way through the lot! :lol2:


 

Im sure you are right:lol2:


----------



## ditta

my bottom is fixed:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That's great news! :2thumb:

Now what about the fingers?


----------



## kemist

My house doesn't have plants or flowers either yoda munches everything apart from lillies, he LOVES carnations just wont leave them alone.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well today I have cut our hedge at the front right down to a closer level with the new fence our neighbour has had put in. I only just beat the rain! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> I only just beat the rain! :2thumb:


I didn't :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I didn't :devil:


Why, what were you doing before the rain scuppered your plans Chloe?


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Why, what were you doing before the rain scuppered your plans Chloe?


On the freeport, getting some chocolates from thorntons, then my dad refused to pick me up, so I had to walk home, even though it was him that sent me to get the chocolate :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

God, whats wrong with the regulars of the 18+ section? Theres a thread titled 'Pissing blood', by a guy who has seen blood in his urine. Some people have postd telling him to get to his GP, but others have posted some utter shite, like "your knobs going to fall off", "you've got aids", & "stop w*nking so hard". I decided to post about my dad, & the outcome of his tests after finding blood in his urine, & I told the guy to get it looked at. No-one has commented on this, but rather continued with crap like "when your knob falls off you'll be a girl". WTF is wrong with some people??? :devil:

Another thing thats peed me off today, we heard on the radio earlier that the Seychelles government is offering a reward to anyone who catches the shark that killed that man at the beginning of the week. Why must the shark lose it's life, just because we humans think we own the whole bloody planet? And how many sharks are going to be caught & killed to be sure they have the right one? Disgraceful. :devil:

Then, just now, I have read in the Shelled Section about annual event held somewhere in America called SnapperFest, where wild-caught SNapping Turtles are grasped by their tails & slammed onto the ground, swung around, etc until the contestants are able to grasp the animsl's head & pull it out of the shell. What is wrong with the human race??? Please sign this petition to help get this barbaric event stopped! Animals Petition: Stop Snapperfest | Change.org


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> On the freeport, getting some chocolates from thorntons, then my dad refused to pick me up, so I had to walk home, even though it was him that sent me to get the chocolate :devil:


Bummer! :bash:


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> My house doesn't have plants or flowers either yoda munches everything apart from lillies, he LOVES carnations just wont leave them alone.


You are aware that lilies are highly poisonous to cats. Even brushing against them and licking the pollen from their coat has been known to kill them! :gasp:



Zoo-Man said:


> God, whats wrong with the regulars of the 18+ section? Theres a thread titled 'Pissing blood', by a guy who has seen blood in his urine. Some people have postd telling him to get to his GP, but others have posted some utter shite, like "your knobs going to fall off", "you've got aids", & "stop w*nking so hard". I decided to post about my dad, & the outcome of his tests after finding blood in his urine, & I told the guy to get it looked at. No-one has commented on this, but rather continued with crap like "when your knob falls off you'll be a girl". WTF is wrong with some people??? :devil:
> 
> Another thing thats peed me off today, we heard on the radio earlier that the Seychelles government is offering a reward to anyone who catches the shark that killed that man at the beginning of the week. Why must the shark lose it's life, just because we humans think we own the whole bloody planet? And how many sharks are going to be caught & killed to be sure they have the right one? Disgraceful. :devil:
> 
> Then, just now, I have read in the Shelled Section about annual event held somewhere in America called SnapperFest, where wild-caught SNapping Turtles are grasped by their tails & slammed onto the ground, swung around, etc until the contestants are able to grasp the animsl's head & pull it out of the shell. What is wrong with the human race??? Please sign this petition to help get this barbaric event stopped! Animals Petition: Stop Snapperfest | Change.org


Bloody hell Colin that shark thing is horrendous - HTF are they going to know they've got the right shark? And as you say how many will be killed by stupid people looking to get the reward??

And I've signed that Petition - what people do in the name of entertainment totally amazes me!


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> God, whats wrong with the regulars of the 18+ section? Theres a thread titled 'Pissing blood', by a guy who has seen blood in his urine. Some people have postd telling him to get to his GP, but others have posted some utter shite, like "your knobs going to fall off", "you've got aids", & "stop w*nking so hard". I decided to post about my dad, & the outcome of his tests after finding blood in his urine, & I told the guy to get it looked at. No-one has commented on this, but rather continued with crap like "when your knob falls off you'll be a girl". WTF is wrong with some people??? :devil:
> 
> Another thing thats peed me off today, we heard on the radio earlier that the Seychelles government is offering a reward to anyone who catches the shark that killed that man at the beginning of the week. Why must the shark lose it's life, just because we humans think we own the whole bloody planet? And how many sharks are going to be caught & killed to be sure they have the right one? Disgraceful. :devil:
> 
> Then, just now, I have read in the Shelled Section about annual event held somewhere in America called SnapperFest, where wild-caught SNapping Turtles are grasped by their tails & slammed onto the ground, swung around, etc until the contestants are able to grasp the animsl's head & pull it out of the shell. What is wrong with the human race??? Please sign this petition to help get this barbaric event stopped! Animals Petition: Stop Snapperfest | Change.org


People are horrific, its why I don't really like them tbh, I'll sign the petition later in a bit.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You are aware that lilies are highly poisonous to cats. Even brushing against them and licking the pollen from their coat has been known to kill them! :gasp:
> 
> I thought Lillies were toxic to cats!
> 
> Bloody hell Colin that shark thing is horrendous - HTF are they going to know they've got the right shark? And as you say how many will be killed by stupid people looking to get the reward??
> 
> And I've signed that Petition - what people do in the name of entertainment totally amazes me!


I know its sad that a man was killed by a shark & all, but for christ sake, its a predatory fish! What do we expect to happen when we enter their domain? 

And the sickos who take part in the SnapperFest event must be either missing a few chromosomes or are just evil. Why would anyone take the life of an animal in the name of competition or sport? Mind you, look at that disgusting country Spain & their national sport of Bull Fighting! :devil:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> I know its sad that a man was killed by a shark & all, but for christ sake, its a predatory fish! What do we expect to happen when we enter their domain?
> 
> And the sickos who take part in the SnapperFest event must be either missing a few chromosomes or are just evil. Why would anyone take the life of an animal in the name of competition or sport? Mind you, look at that disgusting country Spain & their national sport of Bull Fighting! :devil:


Well I shan't show you the video I've just watched of snapperfest as it made me feel a bit sick. But they we're all '********', one even looked a bit like Cletus from the simpsons


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Well I shan't show you the video I've just watched of snapperfest as it made me feel a bit sick. But they we're all '********', one even looked a bit like Cletus from the simpsons


Would you PM me the link Chloe please?


----------



## ditta

who is watchin my family on family fortunes :blush:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Would you PM me the link Chloe please?


Of course, I'm just warning you it isn't nice


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Mind you, look at that disgusting country Spain & their national sport of Bull Fighting! :devil:


And don't forget the Pero Palo festivalwhere they abuse a donkey and the Solsona's Carnaval when they used to hoist a live donkey by the neck up to the top of the belltower! :bash:

And they throw goats out of windows and hang up chickens and geese by their legs so that horseriders can gallop by and pull of their heads! :devil:

All in the name of Fiesta!!! :bash: :bash: :bash:

That's why I have refused to ever go to Spain and I never will!


----------



## sammy1969

Evening Everyone It has been really quiet on here the last few days hasn't it?
Sill no joy with stitch I thinkI may take their hammock out for a while as they seem to spend all their time in there.
Just sitting down to watch X Factor yes I am that sad lol after doing washing and going to the local shop to grab a couple of things. Really enjoyed being out as we have had glorious sunshine all day sorry Col and Chloe.
Col I have signed the petition as that is just out of order and totally uncalled for in any society,as for 18+ I just cant believe their attitude, it is so dangerous when they take the rip instead of giving proper advice, seems like they are all blonde if oyu ask me.


----------



## cloggers

Every year I say I'm not going to watch the xfactor and every year I do :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

I say the same Chloe lol and every year I am addicted within five minutes lol


----------



## cloggers

I tend to watch the auditions and the live ones, I try my best to ignore the boot camp because they bore me, but no doubt I'll watch them anyway, it's difficult to stop myself :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit I find boot camp is a bit tedious but love the auditions and those that think they have such great voices and dont I mean I enjoy a good sing along but I would never go for an audition. However this year my neighbours grands on is supposed to be auditioning so I am waiting to see if he does and is featured he is around 18 and called Abraham.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Evening Everyone It has been really quiet on here the last few days hasn't it?
> Sill no joy with stitch I thinkI may take their hammock out for a while as they seem to spend all their time in there.
> Just sitting down to watch X Factor yes I am that sad lol after doing washing and going to the local shop to grab a couple of things. Really enjoyed being out as we have had glorious sunshine all day sorry Col and Chloe.
> Col I have signed the petition as that is just out of order and totally uncalled for in any society,as for 18+ I just cant believe their attitude, it is so dangerous when they take the rip instead of giving proper advice, seems like they are all blonde if oyu ask me.


tbf i wouldnt go with anything serious to 18+ :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

ahh cool, I'll keep an eye out for him 
I love singing, doesn't mean I can :lol2:
Have you seen this chinese woman? We're all sat here cringing for her..


----------



## sammy1969

Jai that was in responce to a post by Col hun.
Yeah she was a bit different wasnt she but I liked the first two before her they were good. I know for a fact there are going to be some real bad ones but I think thats what makes the show really


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Jai that was in responce to a post by Col hun.
> Yeah she was a bit different wasnt she but I liked the first two before her they were good. I know for a fact there are going to be some real bad ones but I think thats what makes the show really


yeah i saw , they are daft in there, i wouldnt be daft enough to take serious questions to them be like asking about how to deal with piles on 4chan :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> my bottom is fixed:2thumb:


At last:no1:



cloggers said:


> On the freeport, getting some chocolates from thorntons, then my dad refused to pick me up, so I had to walk home, even though it was him that sent me to get the chocolate :devil:


I would have eaten them on the way back:whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> God, whats wrong with the regulars of the 18+ section? Theres a thread titled 'Pissing blood', by a guy who has seen blood in his urine. Some people have postd telling him to get to his GP, but others have posted some utter shite, like "your knobs going to fall off", "you've got aids", & "stop w*nking so hard". I decided to post about my dad, & the outcome of his tests after finding blood in his urine, & I told the guy to get it looked at. No-one has commented on this, but rather continued with crap like "when your knob falls off you'll be a girl". WTF is wrong with some people??? :devil:
> 
> Another thing thats peed me off today, we heard on the radio earlier that the Seychelles government is offering a reward to anyone who catches the shark that killed that man at the beginning of the week. Why must the shark lose it's life, just because we humans think we own the whole bloody planet? And how many sharks are going to be caught & killed to be sure they have the right one? Disgraceful. :devil:
> 
> Then, just now, I have read in the Shelled Section about annual event held somewhere in America called SnapperFest, where wild-caught SNapping Turtles are grasped by their tails & slammed onto the ground, swung around, etc until the contestants are able to grasp the animsl's head & pull it out of the shell. What is wrong with the human race??? Please sign this petition to help get this barbaric event stopped! Animals Petition: Stop Snapperfest | Change.org


 
Total morons in 18+. I will sign the petition in a minute but no way could I watch the video 



feorag said:


> And don't forget the Pero Palo festivalwhere they abuse a donkey and the Solsona's Carnaval when they used to hoist a live donkey by the neck up to the top of the belltower! :bash:
> 
> And they throw goats out of windows and hang up chickens and geese by their legs so that horseriders can gallop by and pull of their heads! :devil:
> 
> All in the name of Fiesta!!! :bash: :bash: :bash:
> 
> *That's why I have refused to ever go to Spain and I never will!*


 
Something else we have in common!



sammy1969 said:


> Evening Everyone It has been really quiet on here the last few days hasn't it?
> Sill no joy with stitch I thinkI may take their hammock out for a while as they seem to spend all their time in there.
> Just sitting down to watch X Factor yes I am that sad lol after doing washing and going to the local shop to grab a couple of things. Really enjoyed being out as we have had glorious sunshine all day sorry Col and Chloe.
> Col I have signed the petition as that is just out of order and totally uncalled for in any society,as for 18+ I just cant believe their attitude, it is so dangerous when they take the rip instead of giving proper advice, seems like they are all blonde if oyu ask me.


I love the X factor, the bad auditions are the best part:2thumb:



cloggers said:


> Every year I say I'm not going to watch the xfactor and every year I do :devil:


 
I never miss it:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh yes Shell I have to agree and the worse they are the more I like them as they are so sure they have such a great voice lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Oh yes Shell I have to agree and the worse they are the more I like them as they are so sure they have such a great voice lol


 
I find it hilarious that their friends and family havent told them how crap they are:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I know i would never let anyone embarass themselves like that mind you I am lucky my nephews can realy sing one has played Danny in Grease and was n the paper nd alssorts


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> I would have eaten them on the way back:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Total morons in 18+. I will sign the petition in a minute but no way could I watch the video


He sent me to get my Gran a box because she hasn't been well, but only had £20 on him, so when I rung him and he refused to pick me up, I went back to Thorntons and came home with a large amount of chocolate brownies and a distinct lack of change :whistling2: 

The video isn't on the petition, I found it online, I refuse to post it and only PM'd it to Colin because he asked : victory:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I know i would never let anyone embarass themselves like that mind you I am lucky my nephews can realy sing one has played Danny in Grease and was n the paper nd alssorts


 

How crap was that lad:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> *He sent me to get my Gran a box because she hasn't been well, but only had £20 on him, so when I rung him and he refused to pick me up, I went back to Thorntons and came home with a large amount of chocolate brownies and a distinct lack of change* :whistling2:
> 
> The video isn't on the petition, I found it online, I refuse to post it and only PM'd it to Colin because he asked : victory:


 
:no1:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> How crap was that lad:lol2:


Ermm very very crap and his attitude is amazing who did he think he was lol


----------



## cloggers

I got more mad that he said Alsation! I'm a serious dog snob!!


----------



## sammy1969

anyone watching Xtra factor lol the Jt experience are hysterical but they cant sing lmao


----------



## cloggers

sammy1969 said:


> anyone watching Xtra factor lol the Jt experience are hysterical but they cant sing lmao


I don't bother with it, bores me. I watched the Borgias instead


----------



## Amalthea

Watched X Factor while making Diesel's Prince Charming costume for tomorrow's fairy tail Gay Pride dog show  And then made cake... Waiting for it to cool, so I can frost it


----------



## sammy1969

I dont have that channel so cant lol but it was just that act was sooo funny but they couldnt sing for toffee lol


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Watched X Factor while making Diesel's Prince Charming costume for tomorrow's fairy tail Gay Pride dog show  And then made cake... Waiting for it to cool, so I can frost it


 
Dont forget the pics:2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Lots of pics :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Getting ready for the Gay Dog Show  Will get pics for ya, don't you worry  

Looks like RFUK has been hacked again (it was Turks this time, apparently). I had to get here by going straight to "other pets" instead of through the RFUK main page.


----------



## cloggers

Morning
Have a good day Jen 

My link takes me straight to the home page so I just google help and chat and came in that way. If you're gonna hack us at least do it properly :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

That's how I had to do it... I googled "other pets" *lol*


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I couldn't even get on this site last night at all! Tried my favourites link which takes me straight to User CP for threads I've posted in and nothing. Tried the general link to the site - nothing! Finally gave up and went to bed.

Jen have a great day today and I'm looking forward to the piccies! :2thumb:

Shell! Spain!! Another thing in common! :gasp:

I bet you've never eaten veal either??? I used to love lobster until about 20 years ago when I was in a chinese restaurant in Edinburgh and they had 2 lobsters in a tank of dirty water with elastic bands around their claws to stop them fighting. I vowed I'd never eat lobster again and I haven't!


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> You are aware that lilies are highly poisonous to cats. Even brushing against them and licking the pollen from their coat has been known to kill them! :gasp:


Dont worry he wont go near them he sniffs a room then looks at them in disgust and walks away. Just in case tho they go out of his reach and in the front room which he rarely uses and is locked out of when we go out. I never put carnations in the vase with them in case his determination for carnations overcomes his dislike of lillies. 

X factor looks different somehow after going to the auditions. The guy in the pink shirt off ebay was on for 20 mins. They seem to be putting through loads of bad that they will get rid of at boot camp just for comedy value. The other thing i didn't realise is that they go through 2 auditions to get to tv ones so they could rule out all the obvious bad ones. I always assumed alot of it was done for tv entertainment but didn't realise how much.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! I couldn't even get on this site last night at all! Tried my favourites link which takes me straight to User CP for threads I've posted in and nothing. Tried the general link to the site - nothing! Finally gave up and went to bed.
> 
> Jen have a great day today and I'm looking forward to the piccies! :2thumb:
> 
> Shell! Spain!! Another thing in common! :gasp:
> 
> I bet you've never eaten veal either??? I used to love lobster until about 20 years ago when I was in a chinese restaurant in Edinburgh and they had 2 lobsters in a tank of dirty water with elastic bands around their claws to stop them fighting. I vowed I'd never eat lobster again and I haven't!


 

NEVER eaten veal, even when I wasnt a semi veggie.
Ive never even tasted lobster and hate to see them in restaurants like this:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon all, Now i know why i couldnt get back on here last night gave up in the end and watched QI all night on Dave as I like Stephen Fry and Alan Davies and then watched Ellen Degenerous on HBO she is a great stand up comedian and this was her first concert she did after she came out. Today so far have done very little other than stroked Gizmo so he will eat and thought of ideas to get a pic of Stitch whilst reading the first of Stephen Fry's autobiographies, Moab is my washpot.


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> Dont worry he wont go near them he sniffs a room then looks at them in disgust and walks away. Just in case tho they go out of his reach and in the front room which he rarely uses and is locked out of when we go out. I never put carnations in the vase with them in case his determination for carnations overcomes his dislike of lillies.
> 
> X factor looks different somehow after going to the auditions. The guy in the pink shirt off ebay was on for 20 mins. They seem to be putting through loads of bad that they will get rid of at boot camp just for comedy value. The other thing i didn't realise is that they go through 2 auditions to get to tv ones so they could rule out all the obvious bad ones. I always assumed alot of it was done for tv entertainment but didn't realise how much.


If anyone gives me lilies the first thing I do is to cut the stamens out the middle to remove the dangerous pollen, just in case a cat gets into the room where they are!

I knew that they all had to audition and I wonder whether that gives the useless ones a sense of being good enough to be there, cos they've got through the first stages of auditions - there's no question that it's about entertainment as well as good singers.

Make no mistake I can guarantee that what you see on TV isn't always honest at all!



Shell195 said:


> NEVER eaten veal, even when I wasnt a semi veggie.
> Ive never even tasted lobster and hate to see them in restaurants like this:bash:


I knew you were going to say that, sister! :2thumb: :lol2:

Changing the subject slightly, but has anyone seen any of Celebrity Big Brother? I've not watched any of them for years, but last night I had videod Law & Order SVU last night and the end of Celebrity Big Brother was on the beginning of the recording. Apart from those daft Irish twins and Kerry Katona I didn't recognise another person!! Eventually had a look on the website to see who they are and they're all just reality stars apart from Hasselhoff's ex-wife who was in Baywatch? Not a celebrity in sight - at least not a celebrity in my world!

Maybe they should have entitled it "Would-be Celebrity Big Brother!" :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

TO be honest Eileen i haven't watched it since jade Goodie was in it and even then it wasn't by choice, however looking at the line up of housemates I can see what oyu mean as I dont know who half of them are either


----------



## Scimthar

Hello everyone. 

Me and my OH are considering adopting/rescuing a kitten, and although I've owned a cat in the past, I still have some questions.

We live in a fairly small house, and were thinking about an indoors-only cat, hopefully one that is tolerant/likes human beings. How likely is that? :lol2:

No, really. I know cats can be very independent, but it's pretty much impossible to get a dog here (space, schedules, etc.) but which sort of characteristic should we look for in a human-loving cat?

Another thing is that I'm insistent on feeding the cat a raw diet. How recommended is it? I've read that it can be cheaper than buying dry/wet food, but is that really true? :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Most cats will happily live indoors with their human. I have 5 cats here of which 4 are completely indoor cats and I live in a 2 bedroom flat. Also 4 of them are rescues that cam to me as various different aged kittem form 6 to 10 weeks of age.So i cant see you having much of a problem especially as at this tme of year all rescues are liteally over run with unwanted kittens and cats with a long waiting lists as well. 
AS long as they have toys and stimulation they are usually quite happy mind you it may drive you a bit insane when they are running up the walls at 5am lol, which is currently what I am having from the two youngest here who are only 16 weeks and i have had them 10.
AS for the food question Shell or Feorag are better suited to answer


----------



## Amalthea

Well, Diesel did crap *lol* It was a very long day. Because it was so loud with music, the drag acts, announcements, etc, Diesel was twitchy as fook. And everytime the acts would start singing or whatever, he'd bark continuously..... Did the same when announcing who won in each section (and the Queen that was announcing the winners actually said he's got tourettes). He'd really had enough, so we didn't wait for the final crowning (since he didn't win anything, anyways).... Will get pics up soon...


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/740596-pink-dog-show.html#post8805383


----------



## Shell195

Scimthar said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Me and my OH are considering adopting/rescuing a kitten, and although I've owned a cat in the past, I still have some questions.
> 
> We live in a fairly small house, and were thinking about an indoors-only cat, hopefully one that is tolerant/likes human beings. How likely is that? :lol2:
> 
> No, really. I know cats can be very independent, but it's pretty much impossible to get a dog here (space, schedules, etc.) but which sort of characteristic should we look for in a human-loving cat?
> 
> Another thing is that I'm insistent on feeding the cat a raw diet. How recommended is it? I've read that it can be cheaper than buying dry/wet food, but is that really true? :blush:


 
I would imagine cats arent in short supply in the Netherlands either so when you go to see them pick one that wants to come and see you and is happy to be petted and cuddled. Some of the shyer ones will be fine once in their new home, they just dont show themselves well but its hard to tell which ones without knowing them. Ask the cattery staff about their personalities as they will interact with them every day. Ive never raw fed so cant offer you much advice on this, sorry.


----------



## Shell195

Celebritity big brother should be called non celebrity big rubbish, I dont watch any of them but to me a celebrity is someone that everybody knows:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> And don't forget the Pero Palo festivalwhere they abuse a donkey and the Solsona's Carnaval when they used to hoist a live donkey by the neck up to the top of the belltower! :bash:
> 
> And they throw goats out of windows and hang up chickens and geese by their legs so that horseriders can gallop by and pull of their heads! :devil:
> 
> All in the name of Fiesta!!! :bash: :bash: :bash:
> 
> That's why I have refused to ever go to Spain and I never will!


Me either Eileen, I refuse to give any money to a country that has so little regard of animal welfare. And don't forget the awful treatment of the 1000's of ex-racing Spanish Greyhounds - being hung by their neck from trees, drowned, shot, etc :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I got more mad that he said Alsation! I'm a serious dog snob!!


Ah, a girl after my own heart! It does my head in when people call GSDs Alsations too. : victory:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, a girl after my own heart! It does my head in when people call GSDs Alsations too. : victory:



There is a woman that seems to live on the park I walk Oz, she's always there without fail, with her little crossbreed. She tells everyone that stops to talk to her "this is the White 'alli' I told you about" :whip: The urge to poke her in the eyes is slowly building, I even took a print out about the name change for her :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I couldn't get on the forum last night either, so was mega bored!

Celebrity Big Brother - I must admit I actually quite like Jedward, not for their music (although Lipstick was quite catchy) or for their personalities, I just like their zaniness & energy (also why I like Louis Spence).


----------



## feorag

Scimthar said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Me and my OH are considering adopting/rescuing a kitten, and although I've owned a cat in the past, I still have some questions.
> 
> We live in a fairly small house, and were thinking about an indoors-only cat, hopefully one that is tolerant/likes human beings. How likely is that? :lol2:
> 
> No, really. I know cats can be very independent, but it's pretty much impossible to get a dog here (space, schedules, etc.) but which sort of characteristic should we look for in a human-loving cat?
> 
> Another thing is that I'm insistent on feeding the cat a raw diet. How recommended is it? I've read that it can be cheaper than buying dry/wet food, but is that really true? :blush:


Nothing can really guarantee you that you will get a human-loving cat if you take on a non-pedigree. However, if you look at a pedigree cat each breed has certain characteristics and a specific personalities and there are a lot of breeds that love humans, sometimes more than other cats.

Keeping a cat indoors in a small house is fine, as long as you provide lots of stimulation and attention to keep them occupied. Somalis are a breed that love the great outdoors, but I've sold quite a few of my kittens to people who keep them indoors - one of which lived in a one-bedroomed flat for the first few years of her life, and she was fine, only having to be put to sleep last year at the age of 18.

As far as a raw diet is concerned, like Shell i've never fed raw, but I do know that the taurine levels of 'normal meat' are not high for cats, so organs, such as the heart etc are richer in taurine and therefore an essential part of their diet, but there are a lot of people who are feeding it very successfully to their cats.



Amalthea said:


> Well, Diesel did crap *lol* It was a very long day. Because it was so loud with music, the drag acts, announcements, etc, Diesel was twitchy as fook. And everytime the acts would start singing or whatever, he'd bark continuously..... Did the same when announcing who won in each section (and the Queen that was announcing the winners actually said he's got tourettes). He'd really had enough, so we didn't wait for the final crowning (since he didn't win anything, anyways).... Will get pics up soon...


Sorry, but the thought of a Tourettes dog is just too much to consider! :roll2: PMSL!!



Shell195 said:


> Celebritity big brother should be called non celebrity big rubbish, I dont watch any of them but to me a celebrity is someone that everybody knows:bash:


Exactly!!



Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, a girl after my own heart! It does my head in when people call GSDs Alsations too. : victory:


I hate it more when people ask what sort of dog it is (and it happened when I had Leo and Amba) too and when I answer German Shepherd, say "Oh, I thought it was an Alsation!" :roll:

BTW did anyone watch "Hidden Heritage" on BBC1 this evening? One of the 4 properties visited was Cragside up in Northumberland, which is one of our favourite places to visit.

Now I'm off to look at Prince Charming.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Nothing can really guarantee you that you will get a human-loving cat if you take on a non-pedigree. However, if you look at a pedigree cat each breed has certain characteristics and a specific personalities and there are a lot of breeds that love humans, sometimes more than other cats.
> 
> Keeping a cat indoors in a small house is fine, as long as you provide lots of stimulation and attention to keep them occupied. Somalis are a breed that love the great outdoors, but I've sold quite a few of my kittens to people who keep them indoors - one of which lived in a one-bedroomed flat for the first few years of her life, and she was fine, only having to be put to sleep last year at the age of 18.
> 
> Sorry, but the thought of a Tourettes dog is just too much to consider! :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> Exactly!!
> 
> *I hate it more when people ask what sort of dog it is (and it happened when I had Leo and Amba) too and when I answer German Shepherd, say "Oh, I thought it was an Alsation!" :roll:*


:lol2: :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

The best one for me is when someone asks what Oz is, if I'm in one of those annoying moods I'll see who I can catch out, So I tell them she's a White Alsation (then go wash my mouth out) it's scary how many people say 'well I've heard of white german shepherds but never a White Alsation!' followed by me stating she's the only White Alsation in the country!!

Eileen do you ever get told Skye isn't a GSD because he's solid black? I just get told Oz can't be a true GSD as the solid whites were culled from the lines, getting a bit sick of it lately..


----------



## feorag

I've never been told he's not a GSD, but a lot of people have asked because they've said he looked like one, but they didn't know you could get black ones, which I find quite interesting cos my Leo's father was a solid black and Leo was born in 1981, so the blacks have been around for a long time - as have the whites.

Did you ever see the film about the white GSD who was taught to hate coloured people - what a sad film that was! :sad:

Sorry that should have been "kill" coloured people!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I couldn't get on the forum last night either, so was mega bored!
> 
> Celebrity Big Brother - I must admit I actually quite like Jedward, not for their music (although Lipstick was quite catchy) or for their personalities, I just like their zaniness & energy (also why I like Louis Spence).


 
I cant stand Jedward:bash: but love Louis Spence:flrt:hes just sooo vibrant and funny:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I've never been told he's not a GSD, but a lot of people have asked because they've said he looked like one, but they didn't know you could get black ones, which I find quite interesting cos my Leo's father was a solid black and Leo was born in 1981, so the blacks have been around for a long time - as have the whites.
> 
> *Did you ever see the film about the white GSD who was taught to hate coloured people - what a sad film that was! :sad:*
> 
> *Sorry that should have been "kill" coloured people!*


Really???


----------



## Shell195

When people phone my friend asking about Alsation pups she tells them she doesnt breed them, only German Shepherds:lol2:
Even Sophie has taken to correcting people as round here most of the population call them Alies:bashI dont even know how you spell that:lol2 We have 1 GSD, my neighbour has 1, my nextdoor but one neighbour has 3 and their dad breeds and shows them. Its like Shepherd central near me:lol2: What really makes me laugh is the people who call them Germans:roll2:


----------



## cloggers

I've just looked it up, it's just called 'White dog' sounds like quite a sad film 

I'm just getting so fed up of all the comments now, asking what she is I dont mind, but telling me she isnt pure or asking why she wasnt culled :whip: 

I met a total breed purist the other day, she looked at Ozzy with total disgust, after a very heated discussion I 'kindly' pointed out that the top show GSDs of all time have been known to throw whites! Then mentioned the phrase No good dog is a bad colour, she quickly left


----------



## feorag

That's the one, I thought it was called "White Dog" but wasn't sure so googled it myself after I posted it. It is terribly sad, but the dog in it is a beauty! I watched it years ago and it made quite an impression on me!


----------



## cloggers

I may see if I can get hold of a copy..
Anyway, I'm off to bed, I'll grumble myself to sleep with thoughts of dog racism :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Reminds me of the creepy woman that had the other crested at the show today.... She went up to my friend and told her that "she should be stopped"... Basically saying hers wasn't a crested, but a powderpuff... When Kate said that her crestie is a hairy hairless, the woman stated that hers was a hairy hairless and Penny was a powderpuff. Well, no... Belle (her mother) is a powderpuff, as is her brother... Penny is a very hairy hairless. And then started going on about how her pathetic pink creature was how the breed should be blah blah blah and people like Kate are ruining the breed blah blah blah....

Anyhoo... We are all tired, so we're taking our tourettes mutt to bed *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Reminds me of the creepy woman that had the other crested at the show today.... She went up to my friend and told her that "she should be stopped"... Basically saying hers wasn't a crested, but a powderpuff... When Kate said that her crestie is a hairy hairless, the woman stated that hers was a hairy hairless and Penny was a powderpuff. Well, no... Belle (her mother) is a powderpuff, as is her brother... Penny is a very hairy hairless. And then started going on about how her pathetic pink creature was how the breed should be blah blah blah and people like Kate are ruining the breed blah blah blah....
> 
> Anyhoo... We are all tired, so we're taking our tourettes mutt to bed *lol*


Was this woman around middle-aged, short, slightly hunch-backed, short reddish hair, creepy eyes with lots of eye make-up on, & a dog thats tail was always between its legs?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Was this woman around middle-aged, short, slightly hunch-backed, short reddish hair, creepy eyes with lots of eye make-up on, & a dog thats tail was always between its legs?


 
She sounds very attractive:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> She sounds very attractive:lol2:


That's exactly what I thought :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Was this woman around middle-aged, short, slightly hunch-backed, short reddish hair, creepy eyes with lots of eye make-up on, & a dog thats tail was always between its legs?



That's her.... The creature on the end of the lead was pathetic... And she was just rude. I asked her at one point if I could take a picture of her PINK dog and she turned, looked at me, then turned away. Lovely woman.

Here's a pic of the dog (as you can see.... the mutt is very hairless except for her "furniture"):


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

So Jen's rude woman obviously made a big impression on you Colin, to remember so much detail! :lol2:

I'm off to meet an old friend for coffee this afternoon, but in a way I'm not looking forward to it, because she's more or less ignored me for well over a year and I've had to basically tell her how I feel about it, so it could be a bit 'uncomfortable'! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> So Jen's rude woman obviously made a big impression on you Colin, to remember so much detail! :lol2:
> 
> I'm off to meet an old friend for coffee this afternoon, but in a way I'm not looking forward to it, because she's more or less ignored me for well over a year and I've had to basically tell her how I feel about it, so it could be a bit 'uncomfortable'! :sad:


 


Dont envy you that one Eileen!


----------



## Amalthea

That doesn't sound fun at all, Eileen


----------



## feorag

I know - I'm not looking forward to it at all, because I've told her how upset and hurt I am by what she's done and I hate doing that and I hate confrontation, but I just felt it was time I had to do it.

I tried to meet up with her a few times last year, but she couldn't make it, so during our last phone call when the girls were here on holiday in July and I was going to take them up to meet her, I left it that I wasn't working and only had 2 days committed every week and one of those was changeable, so for her to ring me when she could meet up and I heard nothing until the beginning of December when she sent me an e-mail asking if we could meet up for coffee. So I replied telling her any day but Thursday unless it was after school ended and I could bring the children and heard nothing until Christmas Eve when she said she'd been too busy to make a date. So i replied again telling her that I could fit around her easier so to choose a date and let me know.

Heard nothing, so I sent her an e-mail at the beginning of February, asking what happened about coffee, reiterating again that I could do any day but Thursday and if meeting for coffee was difficult, if she chose a day I'd come to the house, cos I still had her Christmas present.

Got a reply saying it was a busy week cos it was pantomime week and she was also working full-time but would be giving up work in June, so I e-mailed back saying any day she liked and i would wait to hear from her.

Got a phone call about 3 months ago which was just a chatty catch up call, and I left it with her that we would meet up when she chose a day and I heard nothing again.

Our mutual friend in Aberdeen came down in early July, but couldn't stay with me cos we were on holiday so just stayed with Grace. I then got an e-mail from Grace after I got back from holiday telling me what a great time she'd had with Maureen and by that time I'd really given up, thinking that it wasn't worth worrying about a friendship that was obviously one way, so because she didn't ask any questions I didn't reply to it.

Then on Friday I got an e-mail from her asking if I was all right, cos she keeps trying to make contact and I don't reply! :gasp:

On the basis that we've been friends for almost 50 years and this isn't the first time she has vanished out of my life and left it to me to visit and make contact, I was very disappointed and annoyed at that comment, so decided to go for it and sent her an e-mail telling her how I felt and saying if she still wanted to me for coffee I'd see her today at 3:00pm.

So, I'm not looking much forward to it, cos the last time I told her how I felt about her lack of effort to see or visit me (about 12 years ago) and how it was always me who went to visit her, making it a one-way friendship, she ended up in tears and I ended up feeling guilty for hurting her feelings! :roll:


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> It's just how they are naturally, Col.... Has nothing to do with a death in the family.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not always a very nice person, but I have never actually felt the hatred towards ANYBODY that I do towards this "person".... I am very protective of my big sensitive teddy bear of a husband and I will never forgive her (even if she begged on her knees) for the things she said to him.


My other half is tall, thin and has long blonde hair. A bit of a gothish rocker from time to time but a real softie. His dad treats him appalingly because he isn't like his sister - little cute blonde, goodie two shoes, daddy's little ray of bloody sunshine (don't get me wrong, she is really nice and I get on with her!). I was so angry the first time I heard the way he speaks to M, only just managed to hold it together. God help anyone who hurts one of mine! Your husband sounds lovely btw!



Shell195 said:


> It certainly is you:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Im not very happy at the minute as I have ringworm on my finger:devil:


Oh no the itchiness must be driving you insane. I picked up ring worm on my leg from a rescue cat a few years back. Did my nut in!



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I wish, its the same fungus as Athletes foot and its very itchy, I have Daktarin cream on it and a plaster:bash: Flipping hedgehog:whip:





cloggers said:


> ahhh, as a sufferer of chronic athletes foot, you have my sympathies.
> 
> :gasp: how are the puppies?


I got athletes foot badly this year. First time i had ever had it. Was dancing 4 nights a week in the same shoes for salsa (not proper salsa shoes) and suffice to say, athletes foot. Got it cleared up and chucked those shoes for proper ones. No problems so far!



ditta said:


> good afternoon, i ave done nothing today....just for a change:lol2:
> 
> 
> you lot very quiet, what you all up to?


*waves* hi ditta 



Shell195 said:


> I said to Dan who is off to his new job next Friday "If you want some washing done bring it round." I think hes brought me a years supply as Ive been doing it all day
> 
> Eileen,thats the first thing I thought of when I noticed the itchyness in my finger Ive been very careful to keep it covered as I dont want to pass it to the animals
> 
> Poor Dennis hit a wasp today so it stung him, hes now got 2 fat toes He felt much better after mummy cuddles
> 
> Hows ya bum ditta?


Men!

Ditta - oh no what happened to ya rear?



feorag said:


> Oh dear - silly Dennis!!!
> 
> I've been out all day. I picked up Jenny, my cancer surviving (so far) friend and we went to a garden centre not far from where she lives. We had lunch, then a mooch around the outdoor and indoor plants, then went and had coffee, then I dropped her off and I'm just back from walking the dog, so haven't stopped since 10:00 this morning.
> 
> Managed to spend £22 and considering 4 of the plants were BOGOF's I was pretty busy.


That sounds like a lot of plants! I hope you had a lovely day with your friend. 



feorag said:


> Ooh, can't remember some of the names. Found a stand where they were selling off plants for £2.99 BOGOF, so got a couple of lovely New Guinea Impatiens that are covered in buds to flower, an alpine Campanula (already got loads in the garden, but I love them cos they flower so voluminously) and a perennial lobelia, so that was the 4 for the price of 2. Then I bought a 'normal' Cordyline Australis, cos both my New Zealand Fern and my red C.Australis succumbed to the bad frosts over last winter and I've just googled the one I couldn't remember, apart from that the colour was "winter star" and it's a Agapanthus. Shirley took a shine to them in one of the beds at Alnwick Garden and so when I saw them today I decided I would get one - got it reduced too cos for some reasons they'd reduced the Winter Star, but not the Northern Star one :crazy:
> 
> Oh, and I got a lovely deep purple orchid for the house, cos my other 2 have finally lost their flowers!


I have a thing for orchids. I have two HUGE phalaenopsis. One is smallish purple flowers (currently on my desk at work with 18 flowers), the other has huge 4" white flowers (was about 10).



Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, nice! Re your orchids losing their flowers, a new flower stem might well grow & flower, as my friend's orchid has. I have a 'marbella' orchid in the house, in full flower, beautiful white flowers with purple spots & blotches on them.


Prettiful!



ditta said:


> my bottom is fixed:2thumb:


Anything backside related is never good... 



feorag said:


> That's great news! :2thumb:
> 
> Now what about the fingers?


Wow you are in the wars..



Zoo-Man said:


> God, whats wrong with the regulars of the 18+ section? Theres a thread titled 'Pissing blood', by a guy who has seen blood in his urine. Some people have postd telling him to get to his GP, but others have posted some utter shite, like "your knobs going to fall off", "you've got aids", & "stop w*nking so hard". I decided to post about my dad, & the outcome of his tests after finding blood in his urine, & I told the guy to get it looked at. No-one has commented on this, but rather continued with crap like "when your knob falls off you'll be a girl". WTF is wrong with some people??? :devil:
> 
> Another thing thats peed me off today, we heard on the radio earlier that the Seychelles government is offering a reward to anyone who catches the shark that killed that man at the beginning of the week. Why must the shark lose it's life, just because we humans think we own the whole bloody planet? And how many sharks are going to be caught & killed to be sure they have the right one? Disgraceful. :devil:
> 
> Then, just now, I have read in the Shelled Section about annual event held somewhere in America called SnapperFest, where wild-caught SNapping Turtles are grasped by their tails & slammed onto the ground, swung around, etc until the contestants are able to grasp the animsl's head & pull it out of the shell. What is wrong with the human race??? Please sign this petition to help get this barbaric event stopped! Animals Petition: Stop Snapperfest | Change.org


18+ I tend to avoid it. You were offering good advice too. Also signed the petition. Disgusting.



ditta said:


> who is watchin my family on family fortunes :blush:


Congrats, how did they do?



Amalthea said:


> Reminds me of the creepy woman that had the other crested at the show today.... She went up to my friend and told her that "she should be stopped"... Basically saying hers wasn't a crested, but a powderpuff... When Kate said that her crestie is a hairy hairless, the woman stated that hers was a hairy hairless and Penny was a powderpuff. Well, no... Belle (her mother) is a powderpuff, as is her brother... Penny is a very hairy hairless. And then started going on about how her pathetic pink creature was how the breed should be blah blah blah and people like Kate are ruining the breed blah blah blah....
> 
> Anyhoo... We are all tired, so we're taking our tourettes mutt to bed *lol*





Zoo-Man said:


> Was this woman around middle-aged, short, slightly hunch-backed, short reddish hair, creepy eyes with lots of eye make-up on, & a dog thats tail was always between its legs?


Infamous woman. Sounds horrendous.



feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> So Jen's rude woman obviously made a big impression on you Colin, to remember so much detail! :lol2:
> 
> I'm off to meet an old friend for coffee this afternoon, but in a way I'm not looking forward to it, because she's more or less ignored me for well over a year and I've had to basically tell her how I feel about it, so it could be a bit 'uncomfortable'! :sad:


I had a few like this. Had to break it off as it was making me quite distressed. I hope she gets her act together.


Well my internet is now sorted *dances* :no1:. At the weekend we had a huge BBQ at our house around 50-55 people turned up. The food cost me £170 but it was so lovely to have so many friends in one place. Quite a few of the different groups knew each other which was great. So that is my birthday, Martyn's birthday and our housewarming sorted. Phew. I need a lie down. Spent two days cooking and cleaning! 10 people stayed over as well (bodies everywhere). So cooked breakfast for 12. Cleaning up from breakfast for 12 too. Then baked birthday cakes for a friend and dropped those off and took the gazebos down. Have to run all the various garden furniture back to all the friends that loaned it all to me. Busy evening tonight. All good though, Salsa tomorrow 

Hope everyone is going ok!

Big hugs to all.


----------



## feorag

Hi Nic, wondered where you were?

Thanks for the comments regarding my friend. As I said we've been friends for 50 years, but after she got married, she was kinda 'stranded' up country on a farm and her in-laws wouldn't let her use the car, so it was always me who visited her for years - actually until the mother went into a home about 10 years after the father died and her and her husband (who was totally tied to her apron strings)and her eventually got their independence and a means of travel.

However, nothing changed and it was still always me driving up to spend the day with her and her driving past my house to visit her brother and never calling in.

After my mum died - 16 years ago, I was very depressed and after the funeral she never rang me, so I took stock and decided not to contact her and wait to see how long it was before she contacted me - it was over 6 months!

And that was when I began to 'stew' about how I was the giver and she was the taker in our friendship and finally confronted her, which resulted in her leaving me feeling guilty and selfish, but at least she made an effort, until nearly 2 years ago and then she started not contacting me.

It plays havoc with my emotions and I worry why and get fed up and so last autumn I decided not to waste any more time worrying about it and to leave the ball in her court. And basically, apart from meeting up with her last August, when Maureen was down visiting and Grace brought her to meet me, for her to come back to stay at my house I've never seen her since Maureen's mum's funeral in January of last year!


----------



## ami_j

Eileen... do i recall correctly you give Skye calming herbs? is this for anxiety? if so what kind (sorry for all the questions)


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Hi Nic, wondered where you were?
> 
> Thanks for the comments regarding my friend. As I said we've been friends for 50 years, but after she got married, she was kinda 'stranded' up country on a farm and her in-laws wouldn't let her use the car, so it was always me who visited her for years - actually until the mother went into a home about 10 years after the father died and her and her husband (who was totally tied to her apron strings)and her eventually got their independence and a means of travel.
> 
> However, nothing changed and it was still always me driving up to spend the day with her and her driving past my house to visit her brother and never calling in.
> 
> After my mum died - 16 years ago, I was very depressed and after the funeral she never rang me, so I took stock and decided not to contact her and wait to see how long it was before she contacted me - it was over 6 months!
> 
> And that was when I began to 'stew' about how I was the giver and she was the taker in our friendship and finally confronted her, which resulted in her leaving me feeling guilty and selfish, but at least she made an effort, until nearly 2 years ago and then she started not contacting me.
> 
> It plays havoc with my emotions and I worry why and get fed up and so last autumn I decided not to waste any more time worrying about it and to leave the ball in her court. And basically, apart from meeting up with her last August, when Maureen was down visiting and Grace brought her to meet me, for her to come back to stay at my house I've never seen her since Maureen's mum's funeral in January of last year!


 
Hi Eileen - was moving house, then away camping with my nephew (derbyshire) then back, then went to a wedding on my birthday, got back after a couple of days, was unpacking and prepping for the party. That has been my August. My internet connection arrived on Friday (yay) but I was in full on cook and panic mode before Sat afternoon! 

I did the same and stewed. So gave up and waited for them to get in touch. Didn't happen so I flipped them off the xmas card list! Was the same with my father. I was 10 when he left. If I didn't get in touch with him there was nothing. Got fed up and we didn't speak for 10 years. I went to his for a few weeks 5 years ago over the summer. Then he moved house and changed phone number. I didn't get sent the details. Now it has been 5 years since we spoke, again. Sad really but I don't lose any sleep over it these days as he is making his choices which don't include me. My family (of which he isn't really counted now) and friends are superb and there isn't a space where he ought to be. 

Have a big  cheesy, slightly scary, random grin  from me to make you smile a bit.
_Edit forgot a hug. That is required too. Hope you aren't feeling too bad about it. x_


----------



## cloggers

I've had a few friends like that Eileen, though I'm not one to confront, I just cut all contact and leave it, if you can't be bothered to attempt to see me then why should I? good luck with it anyway : victory:

Anyway, I've just got back from shopping with my Gran. I now have everything for college, including a pair of fur lined boots that were in the sale! 
We then had italian for lunch, so no doubt I'll have put weight in again this week :devil: I personally would say garlic bread and lasagne is well worth it though :whistling2:

Colin and Jen that woman sounds like a delightful breed snob, I've met my fair share as my earlier posts showed, horrible people :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

My inner freak has surfaced (ok, it was never really hidden, but that's besides the point) and I found a bed I NEED!!!!

Plank Stocks Bed | rustic wooden beds | original Indigo design | Indigo Furniture

Hiya, Nix!! Good to see ya back!!! 

I forgot to mention yesterday that on the way back home from the dog show, we stopped at tesco. Gary stayed in the car with the brat and I went in... Well, they had just finished reducing all the short dated stuff and the vultures were EVERYWHERE!!! And scary! Pushing in to the middle and coming out with arm loads of yellow stickered stuff (steak included)... I got annoyed with the rudeness and wandered off (I didn't want steak anyways *pouts*)... And saw a few people with reduced orchids. One of the huge posh ones that are normally £15... for a whopping £1.50!!!!! If we had gotten there earlier, I'd have come out with at least one more orchid. *lol*

How'd your meet up go, Eileen??


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> My inner freak has surfaced (ok, it was never really hidden, but that's besides the point) and I found a bed I NEED!!!!
> 
> Plank Stocks Bed | rustic wooden beds | original Indigo design | Indigo Furniture
> 
> Hiya, Nix!! Good to see ya back!!!
> 
> I forgot to mention yesterday that on the way back home from the dog show, we stopped at tesco. Gary stayed in the car with the brat and I went in... Well, they had just finished reducing all the short dated stuff and the vultures were EVERYWHERE!!! And scary! Pushing in to the middle and coming out with arm loads of yellow stickered stuff (steak included)... I got annoyed with the rudeness and wandered off (I didn't want steak anyways *pouts*)... And saw a few people with reduced orchids. One of the huge posh ones that are normally £15... for a whopping £1.50!!!!! If we had gotten there earlier, I'd have come out with at least one more orchid. *lol*
> 
> How'd your meet up go, Eileen??


 
My freaky side loves that bed too. If you want one custom made let me know, I know just the man. Very tired today, freaky night last night 

Wow sounds horrendous. As if grocery shopping isn't bad at the best of times!

I love my orchids and freaky beds. Are you my twin?! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Could be *lol*

When I showed Gary that bed, he liked it (obviously).... And I said that we just gotta find a spare grand to waste on a bed and his response was "good luck with that". Meh. It's amazing, though!


----------



## Nix

If you are on fetlife or IC contact Eric Stanton for a price... pass over my name  he makes other household delights too


----------



## Amalthea

Never heard of either *lol*


----------



## Nix

Fair enough.  His woodworking skills are phenomenal. made some beautiful furniture over the years.


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds amazing!!


----------



## Nix

Yeah he really is. Makes everything from rocking chairs to beds to other furniture and back again.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Eileen... do i recall correctly you give Skye calming herbs? is this for anxiety? if so what kind (sorry for all the questions)


CSJ do herbs for loads of things, but the ones I give Skye are called "Calm Down", which is a mixture of herbs which help to do just that. At the minute I'm also giving him Ulca Tonic to help his stomach (although that isn't actually available in their shop and he's certainly stopped the horrendous burping since we put him on it! :2thumb:



Nix said:


> I did the same and stewed. So gave up and waited for them to get in touch. Didn't happen so I flipped them off the xmas card list! Was the same with my father. I was 10 when he left. If I didn't get in touch with him there was nothing. Got fed up and we didn't speak for 10 years. I went to his for a few weeks 5 years ago over the summer. Then he moved house and changed phone number. I didn't get sent the details. Now it has been 5 years since we spoke, again. Sad really but I don't lose any sleep over it these days as he is making his choices which don't include me. My family (of which he isn't really counted now) and friends are superb and there isn't a space where he ought to be.


That was exactly the stance my son took about my ex-husband (who wasn't his father) as he realised the only contact they had was when Iain rang him, so he stopped ringing, stopped cashing the duty cheques he received for Christmas and his dad never contacted him!

They're in touch now, because he has children and my ex has suddenly decided he wants to be in their lives, even though Elllie was born and 3 months old before he found out she existed and it was only cos I told him!



Amalthea said:


> My inner freak has surfaced (ok, it was never really hidden, but that's besides the point) and I found a bed I NEED!!!!
> 
> Plank Stocks Bed | rustic wooden beds | original Indigo design | Indigo Furniture
> 
> Hiya, Nix!! Good to see ya back!!!
> 
> I forgot to mention yesterday that on the way back home from the dog show, we stopped at tesco. Gary stayed in the car with the brat and I went in... Well, they had just finished reducing all the short dated stuff and the vultures were EVERYWHERE!!! And scary! Pushing in to the middle and coming out with arm loads of yellow stickered stuff (steak included)... I got annoyed with the rudeness and wandered off (I didn't want steak anyways *pouts*)... And saw a few people with reduced orchids. One of the huge posh ones that are normally £15... for a whopping £1.50!!!!! If we had gotten there earlier, I'd have come out with at least one more orchid. *lol*
> 
> How'd your meet up go, Eileen??


Your inner freak has definitely surfaced looking at that bed, but are Gary's arms thin enough to go through those 'stock' holes in the foot board??? :lol2:

My meet went OK and exactly as I expected it would - no mention was made about my e-mail at all, so I'm really glad I decided to say something in it. We had a nice coffee and a normal catch up chat - interrupted by a sobbing Elise asking if she could come home for a bit! :sad:

Her mood swings are back and she needs to go back on her medication, but can't while she is breast feeding, but I think she's at the point now where she has no choice, so I told her to ring the doc immediately and tell him she needed to go back on her medication, get Darcey onto a bottle and book a flight to come up here as soon as she could if she feels she needs help.


----------



## ditta

gggrrrrrrrrr:bash::bash:http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...41061-looking-rabbit-breeders-advance-uk.html


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> CSJ do herbs for loads of things, but the ones I give Skye are called "Calm Down", which is a mixture of herbs which help to do just that. At the minute I'm also giving him Ulca Tonic to help his stomach (although that isn't actually available in their shop and he's certainly stopped the horrendous burping since we put him on it! :2thumb:
> 
> That was exactly the stance my son took about my ex-husband (who wasn't his father) as he realised the only contact they had was when Iain rang him, so he stopped ringing, stopped cashing the duty cheques he received for Christmas and his dad never contacted him!
> 
> They're in touch now, because he has children and my ex has suddenly decided he wants to be in their lives, even though Elllie was born and 3 months old before he found out she existed and it was only cos I told him!
> 
> Your inner freak has definitely surfaced looking at that bed, but are Gary's arms thin enough to go through those 'stock' holes in the foot board??? :lol2:
> 
> My meet went OK and exactly as I expected it would - no mention was made about my e-mail at all, so I'm really glad I decided to say something in it. We had a nice coffee and a normal catch up chat - interrupted by a sobbing Elise asking if she could come home for a bit! :sad:
> 
> Her mood swings are back and she needs to go back on her medication, but can't while she is breast feeding, but I think she's at the point now where she has no choice, so I told her to ring the doc immediately and tell him she needed to go back on her medication, get Darcey onto a bottle and book a flight to come up here as soon as she could if she feels she needs help.


thanks Eileen i will pop onto that site and take a look  want something to help Dex be less wound up


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> thanks Eileen i will pop onto that site and take a look  want something to help Dex be less wound up


Here's the link Jaime CSJ Herbs for Dogs - CSJK9 Ltd. there is more than one product that can work, so if I was you I'd e-mail them, describe his symptoms and ask which they would suggest and they'll get back to you and tell you which product might work best for him.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Here's the link Jaime CSJ Herbs for Dogs - CSJK9 Ltd. there is more than one product that can work, so if I was you I'd e-mail them, describe his symptoms and ask which they would suggest and they'll get back to you and tell you which product might work best for him.


I will email them , im not sure if its the right thing for him , i want to ease him getting used to being alone, he doesnt even like me shutting the loo door on him


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Elise!!! I can't imagine how difficult it must be for her!

Yeah, I'm a freak... But I'm alright with that *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> My inner freak has surfaced (ok, it was never really hidden, but that's besides the point) and I found a bed I NEED!!!!
> 
> Plank Stocks Bed | rustic wooden beds | original Indigo design | Indigo Furniture
> 
> Hiya, Nix!! Good to see ya back!!!
> 
> I forgot to mention yesterday that on the way back home from the dog show, we stopped at tesco. Gary stayed in the car with the brat and I went in... Well, they had just finished reducing all the short dated stuff and the vultures were EVERYWHERE!!! And scary! Pushing in to the middle and coming out with arm loads of yellow stickered stuff (steak included)... I got annoyed with the rudeness and wandered off (I didn't want steak anyways *pouts*)... And saw a few people with reduced orchids. One of the huge posh ones that are normally £15... for a whopping £1.50!!!!! If we had gotten there earlier, I'd have come out with at least one more orchid. *lol*
> 
> How'd your meet up go, Eileen??


 

Wow cool bed but the arm holes look very small:lol2:



feorag said:


> CSJ do herbs for loads of things, but the ones I give Skye are called "Calm Down", which is a mixture of herbs which help to do just that. At the minute I'm also giving him Ulca Tonic to help his stomach (although that isn't actually available in their shop and he's certainly stopped the horrendous burping since we put him on it! :2thumb:
> 
> That was exactly the stance my son took about my ex-husband (who wasn't his father) as he realised the only contact they had was when Iain rang him, so he stopped ringing, stopped cashing the duty cheques he received for Christmas and his dad never contacted him!
> 
> They're in touch now, because he has children and my ex has suddenly decided he wants to be in their lives, even though Elllie was born and 3 months old before he found out she existed and it was only cos I told him!
> 
> Your inner freak has definitely surfaced looking at that bed, but are Gary's arms thin enough to go through those 'stock' holes in the foot board??? :lol2:
> 
> My meet went OK and exactly as I expected it would - no mention was made about my e-mail at all, so I'm really glad I decided to say something in it. We had a nice coffee and a normal catch up chat - interrupted by a sobbing Elise asking if she could come home for a bit! :sad:
> 
> Her mood swings are back and she needs to go back on her medication, but can't while she is breast feeding, but I think she's at the point now where she has no choice, so I told her to ring the doc immediately and tell him she needed to go back on her medication, get Darcey onto a bottle and book a flight to come up here as soon as she could if she feels she needs help.


 
Poor Elise, I hope things work out for her soon 



ditta said:


> gggrrrrrrrrr:bash::bash:http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...41061-looking-rabbit-breeders-advance-uk.html


 
:gasp: People like this amaze me. Surely things need to be sorted out first:bash:


Hi Nix  *waves*


----------



## ditta

shellllllllll is babydice the only skunk up your open day thingy???????:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> I will email them , im not sure if its the right thing for him , i want to ease him getting used to being alone, he doesnt even like me shutting the loo door on him


Give them as much info as you can about his behaviour and hopefully they will suggest something for you to try. It might not work, but I can honestly say that on the two occasions we've taken Skye off the "Calm Down", within a week or so he's been very hyper and seems unable to settle down so the herbs definitely help to keep him calm.

Don't know what they will suggest for separation anxiety, but it's all part of an anxious nature so I'm sure something will help.

I know the girl said she was looking for rabbits next year, but next year is 5 months away, so what's the point of advertising now anyway? And I agree she needs to sort out the problems she's having re. pinny gig deaths and people breaking in and releasing her animals.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Give them as much info as you can about his behaviour and hopefully they will suggest something for you to try. It might not work, but I can honestly say that on the two occasions we've taken Skye off the "Calm Down", within a week or so he's been very hyper and seems unable to settle down so the herbs definitely help to keep him calm.
> 
> Don't know what they will suggest for separation anxiety, but it's all part of an anxious nature so I'm sure something will help.
> 
> I know the girl said she was looking for rabbits next year, but next year is 5 months away, so what's the point of advertising now anyway? And I agree she needs to sort out the problems she's having re. pinny gig deaths and people breaking in and releasing her animals.


 i will compile it so it makes sense and ask , how long does it last whats the dosage etc
he doesnt even like me going to the loo so might be worth it long term


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> My meet went OK and exactly as I expected it would - no mention was made about my e-mail at all, so I'm really glad I decided to say something in it. We had a nice coffee and a normal catch up chat - interrupted by a sobbing Elise asking if she could come home for a bit! :sad:
> 
> Her mood swings are back and she needs to go back on her medication, but can't while she is breast feeding, but I think she's at the point now where she has no choice, so I told her to ring the doc immediately and tell him she needed to go back on her medication, get Darcey onto a bottle and book a flight to come up here as soon as she could if she feels she needs help.


Glad your meet went ok : victory:

Please don't hesitate to say if you think I'm butting in, but is it anti-depressants or similar that Elise takes? Because if she's starting to have mood swings again and feeling like she needs to come home then you're right, she needs to start again ASAP. My mum never breast fed any of us, as she was never at a confident enough place to stop taking her medication.

I've had to force my mum into starting hers again several times, as soon as her mood swings start I know, though the bi-polar doesn't help. However it's difficult telling a 37yo woman shes wrong and accepting her 16yo kid is right, even though I always am :whip:

Again, very sorry if you think I'm being rude, I don't mean to be, I just know what it's like :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> That's her.... The creature on the end of the lead was pathetic... And she was just rude. I asked her at one point if I could take a picture of her PINK dog and she turned, looked at me, then turned away. Lovely woman.
> 
> Here's a pic of the dog (as you can see.... the mutt is very hairless except for her "furniture"):
> 
> image


Ah, it IS her! She goes to all the pedigree dog shows, we see her at shows all teh time, with a few cowery looking Cresties in tow. I've never spoken to her as I've been told she drowns unwanted puppies, but she tries to sidle up next to me a lot, but I just either walk away or start talking to someone else. She is always on her own too, never with a partner or friend. Strange woman!


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, it IS her! She goes to all the pedigree dog shows, we see her at shows all teh time, with a few cowery looking Cresties in tow. I've never spoken to her as *I've been told she drowns unwanted puppies*, but she tries to sidle up next to me a lot, but I just either walk away or start talking to someone else. She is always on her own too, never with a partner or friend. Strange woman!


ooooo....:devil:

Maybe try drowning her next time?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Give them as much info as you can about his behaviour and hopefully they will suggest something for you to try. It might not work, but I can honestly say that on the two occasions we've taken Skye off the "Calm Down", within a week or so he's been very hyper and seems unable to settle down so the herbs definitely help to keep him calm.
> 
> Don't know what they will suggest for separation anxiety, but it's all part of an anxious nature so I'm sure something will help.
> 
> *I know the girl said she was looking for rabbits next year, but next year is 5 months away, so what's the point of advertising now anyway? And I agree she needs to sort out the problems she's having re. pinny gig deaths and people breaking in and releasing her animals*.


Well at least her fox problem is sorted now....

A number of foxes have been shot where she keeps her animals as they were a pest ripping rubbish bags open, trying to get in the animal housing, etc... 

:bash: :censor: :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> ooooo....:devil:
> 
> Maybe try drowning her next time?


A couple of our dog-showing friends have also said they find her odd, so there must be something about her for sure!


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone just thought I would pop in and say hi before i go to bed and hopefully end this really awful day. Overslept today badly after being up till 6am with Dante. Now he is not showing any real signs of illness he is eating drinking and toileting normally but his behaviour has taken on a dramatic change. He is the only cat that is allowed to go out as usually he hates being indoors and when he comes in he is only happy to stay in for a few hours maximum 6 then he wants out again and will stay out all day coming in for some dinner then leaving again as soon as he has finished. owever for the past two days he hasn't wanted to go out at all and he is using the litter tray which I have not known him to do since he has been allowed outside. HIs posture is also different he tends to sit rather hunched up rather than laying out which is his usual thing and he has become very attached and social where the other cats are concerned and even came and sat with me last night. I just dont know what is wrong with him but I know something is but I am not sure if it is a physical thing or a mental thing but it is worrying me.

So after getting up late took the dogs out only to find come towards to me as I left the flat was an RSPCA worker. I was rather shocked as theyh had only been out due to a complaint at the end of June which they discovered was unfounded and had given a clean bil of health. Had to ask her laughing what is it this time as I have had meetings with this worker before and we do get on alright surprisingly enough, ony to be told that apparently i am mistreating my reptiles yet again having no uv lights or heating in any of my vivs and also that i was keeping a beardie in a fish tank whichI must admit it is but why that matters is beyond me. So told her about my last visit and she phoned the worker that came then and had it confirmed that someone is being malicious towards me. Well she asked if she could see the pets and i said yes and after looking at them gave them a clean bill of health and actually complimented me on my knowledge saying that I knew more than any other person she had ever visited and that she didnt want to see me being given a bad name or loosing any animals as she felt I could end up a hoarder as I do tend to be a sucker for a hard luck case but I know that will never happen. THe funny thing is in a way i do have to thank the person who put in the complaint as out of it I was given flea treatment for all the animals and also a years supply of wormer for the dogs, which saved me going to get it tomorrow. 
Having said that why cant these malicious people just leave me alone, this is the fourth time this year an erroneous complaint has been put in to the RSPCA about me but due to the data protection act they cant keep details of previous reports, so they have to investigate every one.

Then this evening had bad news famiy wise so all in all a really c**p day.


----------



## kemist

I've been told today about the best insurance claim today.

Drink driver crashed his car and went to hospital, as well as criminal charges his insurance is going to have to pay for closing a section m6 for resurfacing all 3 lanes for about 100 metres long cos his full diesel tank has cracked in the accident and damaged the road. Will be close to £400,000 out of his car insurance. Do you think his next premium will go up a little?


----------



## sammy1969

Bloody hell lol that is one hell of a claim. As for his premium hmm I wonder if they will let him renew it with them at all lol


----------



## kemist

sammy1969 said:


> Bloody hell lol that is one hell of a claim. As for his premium hmm I wonder if they will let him renew it with them at all lol


The breakdown includes police to close the road the actual tarmac repair highways agency fee for actually being allowed to close a motorway plus his written off car. i wonder if his missus will have an opinion on the matter.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sammy, what :censor: would not only maliciously & falsley report you to the RSPCA, but also waste the RSPCAs time when they could have been out rescuing another animal...........................




.............or at least practicing their best TV show voice. :whistling2:


I hope that pillock & his insurance job don't live near me, my insurance is high enough thank you!


----------



## sammy1969

Col wish I knew who it is coz I would seriously like to punch them right in the mouth as I have really had enough of it this year. I have an idea it is my ex mother-in -law but I am not sure.
I mean this years accusations include me pulling the tail off one of my lizards, going away and leaving the animals unattended with no food and water,and also leaving Dante outside to fend for himself, and not getting Storm treatment for tumours all over his stomach which is funny as he doesn't have any at all.
I am sure even the RSPCA are getting fed up with it too and you know yourself I am not a fan of them at all but even I cant see why they keep coming out to investigate when they know what type of keeper I am and praise me for it lol, and for a change this one actually knew her stuff when it comes to reps which makes a change.

All i can think of is that it has to be someone who has a big problem with me and just wants to make my life a complete and utter misery or they are so small minded that they cant think of anything better to do than waste both mine and the RSPCA's time.


----------



## sammy1969

kemist said:


> The breakdown includes police to close the road the actual tarmac repair highways agency fee for actually being allowed to close a motorway plus his written off car. i wonder if his missus will have an opinion on the matter.


I would think she would like to kill him lol and she will be bashing his ears for the next 6 years lol I know I would thats if I would let him drive ever again.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i will compile it so it makes sense and ask , how long does it last whats the dosage etc
> he doesnt even like me going to the loo so might be worth it long term


We start Skye off a double the dose, which is 2 scoops twice a day, then after a week or so, he goes down to 1 scoop a day. A tub lasts us about 3 months.



cloggers said:


> Glad your meet went ok : victory:
> 
> Please don't hesitate to say if you think I'm butting in, but is it anti-depressants or similar that Elise takes? Because if she's starting to have mood swings again and feeling like she needs to come home then you're right, she needs to start again ASAP. My mum never breast fed any of us, as she was never at a confident enough place to stop taking her medication.
> 
> I've had to force my mum into starting hers again several times, as soon as her mood swings start I know, though the bi-polar doesn't help. However it's difficult telling a 37yo woman shes wrong and accepting her 16yo kid is right, even though I always am :whip:
> 
> Again, very sorry if you think I'm being rude, I don't mean to be, I just know what it's like :blush:


Elise's counsellor who was treating her for depression thought she was borderline bi-polar and told her to go to her doctor and ask for a referral. However, the psychiatrist she saw said she wasn't, she was AD/HD! It took 35 years to find that out!!! :bash:

So she was put onto mood stabilising drugs, which helped enormously, but obviously when she got pregnant she had to come off them. The psychiatrist told her that she wouldn't be able to breast feed as she'd have to go straight back onto the drugs after she was born. However, she has been managing reasonably well breast feeding and not taking the drugs, but the psychi told her if she felt the moods were getting bad that she would have to go on them and she now feels she needs to!



cloggers said:


> ooooo....:devil:
> 
> Maybe try drowning her next time?


:lol2:



kemist said:


> I've been told today about the best insurance claim today.
> 
> Drink driver crashed his car and went to hospital, as well as criminal charges his insurance is going to have to pay for closing a section m6 for resurfacing all 3 lanes for about 100 metres long cos his full diesel tank has cracked in the accident and dammaged the road. Will be close to £400,000 out of his car insurance. Do you think his next premium will go up a little?


I don't know about his insurance premium, but I bet every bugger's else's will! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> We start Skye off a double the dose, which is 2 scoops twice a day, then after a week or so, he goes down to 1 scoop a day. A tub lasts us about 3 months.
> 
> Elise's counsellor who was treating her for depression thought she was borderline bi-polar and told her to go to her doctor and ask for a referral. However, the psychiatrist she saw said she wasn't, she was AD/HD! It took 35 years to find that out!!! :bash:
> 
> So she was put onto mood stabilising drugs, which helped enormously, but obviously when she got pregnant she had to come off them. The psychiatrist told her that she wouldn't be able to breast feed as she'd have to go straight back onto the drugs after she was born. However, she has been managing reasonably well breast feeding and not taking the drugs, but the psychi told her if she felt the moods were getting bad that she would have to go on them and she now feels she needs to!
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> I don't know about his insurance premium, but I bet every bugger's else's will! :bash:


ok thats good  and you feed the CSJ food dont you?


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Elise's counsellor who was treating her for depression thought she was borderline bi-polar and told her to go to her doctor and ask for a referral. However, the psychiatrist she saw said she wasn't, she was AD/HD! It took 35 years to find that out!!! :bash:
> 
> So she was put onto mood stabilising drugs, which helped enormously, but obviously when she got pregnant she had to come off them. The psychiatrist told her that she wouldn't be able to breast feed as she'd have to go straight back onto the drugs after she was born. However, she has been managing reasonably well breast feeding and not taking the drugs, but the psychi told her if she felt the moods were getting bad that she would have to go on them and she now feels she needs to!


Well at least she has a diagnosis now, my mum has always said never trust one Dr's diagnosis. For 6 years they shrugged my mum off with the 'baby blues' eventually one dr diagnosed her as manic depressive, bi-polar and major anxiety levels. He's the only dr she'll see now.
Hopefully it'll get sorted and she'll feel better soon : victory:



feorag said:


> We start Skye off a double the dose, which is 2 scoops twice a day, then after a week or so, he goes down to 1 scoop a day. A tub lasts us about 3 months.


I'm tempted to look into these herbs, god knows whats going on but Ozzy's anxiety levels have gone through the roof lately. She snapped at me yesterday because we went a different way on her walk


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> ok thats good  and you feed the CSJ food dont you?


Yes, I do. I feed the ordinary Champ at £9.50 per bag which I buy from one of their local stockists, which lasts Skye a month and which is the only food that gives him normal formed faeces.

Before we put him onto Champ and the Ulca herbs we were getting seriously worried at how thin he was (at christmas). He had suddenly become really thin - his spine was prominent and I could feel his ribs. At that stage he was on Chappie, which stopped the "Mr Whippies" but then produced such a dry stool that it crumbled when I tried to pick it up! of course Chappie is a lot of fibre which was drying out the faeces, but it didn't have the feeding so we had to increase the amount we were giving him and I wasn't happy.

Barry was just saying the other day that he's really filled out now and is pretty solid - next time I'm out walking him locally I'm going to walk up to the village to my vets and weigh him to see what he weighs now.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes, I do. I feed the ordinary Champ at £9.50 per bag which I buy from one of their local stockists, which lasts Skye a month and which is the only food that gives him normal formed faeces.
> 
> Before we put him onto Champ and the Ulca herbs we were getting seriously worried at how thin he was (at christmas). He had suddenly become really thin - his spine was prominent and I could feel his ribs. At that stage he was on Chappie, which stopped the "Mr Whippies" but then produced such a dry stool that it crumbled when I tried to pick it up! of course Chappie is a lot of fibre which was drying out the faeces, but it didn't have the feeding so we had to increase the amount we were giving him and I wasn't happy.
> 
> Barry was just saying the other day that he's really filled out now and is pretty solid - next time I'm out walking him locally I'm going to walk up to the village to my vets and weigh him to see what he weighs now.


im toying with the idea of moving Dex off the dr johns to try him on other stuff...though he doesnt seem so bad on it , his poos were awful on gusto. casey was on dr johns for years and was fine so i might leave well be with dex, he is supplemented with meaty bones , chicken wings and eggs aswell. He is on platinum atm nearly time for him to go onto gold as hes a year next month


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> I'm tempted to look into these herbs, god knows whats going on but Ozzy's anxiety levels have gone through the roof lately. She snapped at me yesterday because we went a different way on her walk


Well they certainly help to stabilise Skye's anxieties which there are loads of, as you know!

And that's me off to bed, cos I'm at work tomorrow in the tearoom! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well they certainly help to stabilise Skye's anxieties which there are loads of, as you know!
> 
> And that's me off to bed, cos I'm at work tomorrow in the tearoom! :sad:


night Eileen


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Well they certainly help to stabilise Skye's anxieties which there are loads of, as you know!
> 
> And that's me off to bed, cos I'm at work tomorrow in the tearoom! :sad:


After her seperation anxiety, it's just routine. She fixates on routine like Skye fixates on other dogs. She's also insane, I'm waiting for her to stop bouncing off walls so I can go to bed..

Na'Night Eileen


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Ive been busy chatting to my sanctuary friend with the GSD pups. Last night the mum jumped the rail into the puppies and land on one breaking the pups back leg(tibia) so the poor little girl is now in a huge cast and has gone home with my friends daughter:bash: I was asked if I wanted to mind her but I know if she came here she wouldnt be leaving so I declined.

Sammy that is awful. Before we moved here we had a neighbour who spent her life reporting us to as many people as she could:bash: The RSPCA realised it was a vendetta after their 3rd visit in a short period so stopped coming out along with the enviromental health.

Chloe, I bet Ozzy comes in season soon!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Wow cool bed but the arm holes look very small:lol2:


I only have little wrists  And the top slat slides up :whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, it IS her! She goes to all the pedigree dog shows, we see her at shows all teh time, with a few cowery looking Cresties in tow. I've never spoken to her as I've been told she drowns unwanted puppies, but she tries to sidle up next to me a lot, but I just either walk away or start talking to someone else. She is always on her own too, never with a partner or friend. Strange woman!


What a :censor: !!!!!! :devil: 

Check this out:

BBC Nature - Chester Zoo team to build orangutan bridges in Borneo

A friend of mine is one of those going to make the bridges :2thumb:

Went to see the new Planet of the Apes tonight... Was good, but I think it could have been a bit better. Although it does set up the next one well and you do really believe it COULD happen.


----------



## cloggers

Poor pup :gasp: I don't blame you though, she wouldn't be leaving here either :lol2:

I'm actually praying she starts soon, I need some consolation that she's not just had a funny turn and there is a reason she's got ten times worse than usual!
She's still bouncing off walls, this wouldn't be a problem but she's such a vocal dog! She talks to you whilst she's running round like a nutter, just this consistent yowling noise..

EDIT: finally got to bed and she's now howling...

Eileen, I've just sent this to CSJ, worth a shot and I love free samples :flrt:



> Ozzy (bitch) seems to have quite high anxiety levels, separation anxiety being a big problem. She is a very vocal dog, even when all members of the family are present. When left alone, she is very destructive, she does not mess in the house, but she damages our belongings and we no longer have any lino in the kitchen nor a hallway carpet. We have steadily built up the amount of time she is left alone, leaving the TV on, with plenty of kongs stuffed with treats lying around. She is also ignored for ten minutes before we leave and the first ten minutes of our return. When we return, sometimes it can take up to half an hour for her to stop whining and settle down, she's not greeted until she has calmed down, but the energy levels are extremely high. When we return home, 90% of the time we return home to still full kongs, yet pages ripped out of books, remotes chewed, damaged furniture etc. She is always exercised before we leave the house, and returns tired.
> She also has some issues whilst walking, though she has been socialised since day one, she lunges at other dogs whilst on lead, yet regularly plays with dogs on the park. Her anxiety levels seem to shoot up when the lead comes out and though it is not placed on until she has calmed down and is sitting quietly, she is a very excited dog when on lead, yet the lunging is aggressive, which some people have suggested may be an anxiety due to being ‘confined to the lead’
> My main priority is not the state that she leaves my house in or that I have to restrain her when she sees another dog; it is the effects on her mentally that I am concerned about. If there are any foods or herbal supplements you could recommend to lessen her anxieties, then I would be most grateful.


----------



## cloggers

Still howling...


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Ive been busy chatting to my sanctuary friend with the GSD pups. Last night the mum jumped the rail into the puppies and land on one breaking the pups back leg(tibia) so the poor little girl is now in a huge cast and has gone home with my friends daughter:bash: I was asked if I wanted to mind her but I know if she came here she wouldnt be leaving so I declined.
> 
> Sammy that is awful. Before we moved here we had a neighbour who spent her life reporting us to as many people as she could:bash: The RSPCA realised it was a vendetta after their 3rd visit in a short period so stopped coming out along with the enviromental health.
> 
> Chloe, I bet Ozzy comes in season soon!


I am hoping that now they will realise but I doubt it will stop them coming out just incase. I mean if it weren't for the fact that Col knows me well enough to know I would never mistreat an animal, I wouldn't be surprised if he were to worry about saying I could have a pup and to be honest i wouldn't blame him the number of times i have posted on here about the RSPCA coming round. I mean who wouldn't really, I know my attitude would be the same if the roles were reversed. However I know I have good friends on here who know me well etc and would defend me vigorously if the RSPCA were to try and say the complaints were true. 
Oh did you see the bit in my original post about Dante and his behaviour change and is it something to worry about?


----------



## cloggers

Morning all, dog howled pretty consistently till 2ish (much to my mothers disgust) then started going hyper again so I ended up downstairs. She then leapt on my chest at half 6 so I've been pottering since. She's been like this a week now, so we're off to the park and she will run up and down that field until I let her stop. I will exhaust the beast :devil:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - quick 'pop-in' cos off to work in the next half hour.


cloggers said:


> After her seperation anxiety, it's just routine. She fixates on routine like Skye fixates on other dogs. She's also insane, I'm waiting for her to stop bouncing off walls so I can go to bed.


She sounds exactly like Skye - Skye can manage to stay 'reasonably' calm if we follow the same routine - change that routine and he's on the ceiling, screaming! He's very hard to train to do specific simply things because he becomes so anxious that after one attempt at being shown something he gets so anxious that he throws himself at you, screaming and wailing in his desperate desire to please. 

Like Ozzy as soon as he knows he's going for a walk he's hyper. In fact as soon as he sees me put my shoes on he knows we're going out, even though my shoes are in the living room. From that point he's hyper. He doesn't get his lead on until he's stopped squealing and squeaking on and is sitting quietly and he doesn't get out of the door until he's given up on thoughts of even getting out,but it never stops the excitement and silliness.

That e-mail to CSJ sounds good, so I hope they can help you with a suggestion - probably "Calm Down" and I hope if you get it that it works.

Shell, that poor puppy! :gasp: I'm sure you made the right decision because I'm certain you wouldn't have wanted to part with it either if you nursed it!


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> She sounds exactly like Skye - Skye can manage to stay 'reasonably' calm if we follow the same routine - change that routine and he's on the ceiling, screaming! He's very hard to train to do specific simply things because he becomes so anxious that after one attempt at being shown something *he gets so anxious that he throws himself at you, screaming and wailing in his desperate desire to please. *
> 
> Like Ozzy as soon as he knows he's going for a walk he's hyper. In fact as soon as he sees me put my shoes on he knows we're going out, even though my shoes are in the living room. From that point he's hyper. He doesn't get his lead on until he's stopped squealing and squeaking on and is sitting quietly and he doesn't get out of the door until he's given up on thoughts of even getting out,but it never stops the excitement and silliness.
> 
> That e-mail to CSJ sounds good, so I hope they can help you with a suggestion - probably "Calm Down" and I hope if you get it that it works.



That's her biggest down fall, she's so obsessed with pleasing you and doing everything you say that sometimes we just stop because she's worked herself up into such a horrific state that it's actually upsetting to see 

We could wait hours when the lead is on before we leave and like Skye, it doesn't stop it. To keep levels down, I normally put my shoes, coat etc on upstairs, then I just grab the lead and wait for the screeching to stop.

We've just had to stop and sit in the middle of the street, she was throwing herself round left, right and centre because a dog was barking at her from behind a fence, a car going past and a man that needed to get past me. Her ultimate desire to look after me kicked in, protective doesn't even cover it..

EDIT: that was a quick reply 


> Hi Chloe
> 
> You could move your dog onto a lower protein ration that is wheat gluten
> free such as
> a) Command Performance 21
> b) Original Complete Tripe
> c) Original Lamb & Rice
> 
> BUT I really think you need to get some help with your youngster from a
> trainer who is used to working with your breed. Not all trainers understand
> GSDs so it is important to ensure you find the right person... This
> destructive nature really needs addressing asap (as I am sure you already
> know!) before the dogs gets much older - and bigger.
> 
> We do have our CALM DOWN! herbs which could really help too...
> 
> I would keep off most treats as they will probably provide more energy too.
> 
> Hoping this helps.
> 
> CSJ


A trainer seems to be coming more and more inevitable, I've already spoken to three and I'm doing exactly what they said.
Do I now have to ask for her to send samples? or will she just send them anyway?


----------



## Amalthea

I just found out that....

DARREN IS PERFORMING AT THE BLACKPOOL LIGHTS SWITCH ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*deep breath*

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> Poor Elise!!! I can't imagine how difficult it must be for her!
> 
> Yeah, I'm a freak... But I'm alright with that *lol*


Me too. That is I am a freak, I am alright with it and I am alright with you being a freak too 



Shell195 said:


> Wow cool bed but the arm holes look very small:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Elise, I hope things work out for her soon
> 
> 
> 
> People like this amaze me. Surely things need to be sorted out first
> 
> 
> Hi Nix  *waves*


*waves* Hi Shell. Are you a freak too?

Agreed about Elise, Eileen. M couldn't get a Dr appt so had no medication (anti depressants) for 2 weeks earlier this year. It was a bit of a tough fortnight. He is now undergoing combined therapy to get off them once and for all!



cloggers said:


> Glad your meet went ok
> 
> Please don't hesitate to say if you think I'm butting in, but is it anti-depressants or similar that Elise takes? Because if she's starting to have mood swings again and feeling like she needs to come home then you're right, she needs to start again ASAP. My mum never breast fed any of us, as she was never at a confident enough place to stop taking her medication.
> 
> I've had to force my mum into starting hers again several times, as soon as her mood swings start I know, though the bi-polar doesn't help. However it's difficult telling a 37yo woman shes wrong and accepting her 16yo kid is right, even though I always am
> 
> Again, very sorry if you think I'm being rude, I don't mean to be, I just know what it's like


I think M is scared of coming off his meds. He really isn't so bad off them and I don't have to 'put up' with him. Just a few extra hugs and he is ok 



Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, it IS her! She goes to all the pedigree dog shows, we see her at shows all teh time, with a few cowery looking Cresties in tow. I've never spoken to her as I've been told she drowns unwanted puppies, but she tries to sidle up next to me a lot, but I just either walk away or start talking to someone else. She is always on her own too, never with a partner or friend. Strange woman!


Sounds like a complete wack job!



cloggers said:


> ooooo....:devil:
> 
> Maybe try drowning her next time?


Agreed



sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone just thought I would pop in and say hi before i go to bed and hopefully end this really awful day. Overslept today badly after being up till 6am with Dante. Now he is not showing any real signs of illness he is eating drinking and toileting normally but his behaviour has taken on a dramatic change. He is the only cat that is allowed to go out as usually he hates being indoors and when he comes in he is only happy to stay in for a few hours maximum 6 then he wants out again and will stay out all day coming in for some dinner then leaving again as soon as he has finished. owever for the past two days he hasn't wanted to go out at all and he is using the litter tray which I have not known him to do since he has been allowed outside. HIs posture is also different he tends to sit rather hunched up rather than laying out which is his usual thing and he has become very attached and social where the other cats are concerned and even came and sat with me last night. I just dont know what is wrong with him but I know something is but I am not sure if it is a physical thing or a mental thing but it is worrying me.
> 
> So after getting up late took the dogs out only to find come towards to me as I left the flat was an RSPCA worker. I was rather shocked as theyh had only been out due to a complaint at the end of June which they discovered was unfounded and had given a clean bil of health. Had to ask her laughing what is it this time as I have had meetings with this worker before and we do get on alright surprisingly enough, ony to be told that apparently i am mistreating my reptiles yet again having no uv lights or heating in any of my vivs and also that i was keeping a beardie in a fish tank whichI must admit it is but why that matters is beyond me. So told her about my last visit and she phoned the worker that came then and had it confirmed that someone is being malicious towards me. Well she asked if she could see the pets and i said yes and after looking at them gave them a clean bill of health and actually complimented me on my knowledge saying that I knew more than any other person she had ever visited and that she didnt want to see me being given a bad name or loosing any animals as she felt I could end up a hoarder as I do tend to be a sucker for a hard luck case but I know that will never happen. THe funny thing is in a way i do have to thank the person who put in the complaint as out of it I was given flea treatment for all the animals and also a years supply of wormer for the dogs, which saved me going to get it tomorrow.
> Having said that why cant these malicious people just leave me alone, this is the fourth time this year an erroneous complaint has been put in to the RSPCA about me but due to the data protection act they cant keep details of previous reports, so they have to investigate every one.
> 
> Then this evening had bad news famiy wise so all in all a really c**p day.


Bad news about Dante, the change of behaviour might just be him settling in or seeking comfort cause he feels ick. I wouldn't put too much stock in worrying if the other problems (tum and food) settle down. 

Bloody hell, how many busy bodies are there? The RSPCA obviously don't have a problem, you would have thought that the person got the message. :bash::devil:



kemist said:


> I've been told today about the best insurance claim today.
> 
> Drink driver crashed his car and went to hospital, as well as criminal charges his insurance is going to have to pay for closing a section m6 for resurfacing all 3 lanes for about 100 metres long cos his full diesel tank has cracked in the accident and damaged the road. Will be close to £400,000 out of his car insurance. Do you think his next premium will go up a little?


Ouch! I was first on the scene of an accident on my road 2 years ago. Young drink driver joy rider didn't kill anyone, he wasn't even injured but wrote off 6 cars (not including the one he stole) and smashed into someone's front garden wall! I ended up treating a heart attack (old guy survived - yay!) as he was narrowly missed (and I mean inches) by the drink driver. 



feorag said:


> We start Skye off a double the dose, which is 2 scoops twice a day, then after a week or so, he goes down to 1 scoop a day. A tub lasts us about 3 months.
> 
> Elise's counsellor who was treating her for depression thought she was borderline bi-polar and told her to go to her doctor and ask for a referral. However, the psychiatrist she saw said she wasn't, she was AD/HD! It took 35 years to find that out!!! :bash:
> 
> So she was put onto mood stabilising drugs, which helped enormously, but obviously when she got pregnant she had to come off them. The psychiatrist told her that she wouldn't be able to breast feed as she'd have to go straight back onto the drugs after she was born. However, she has been managing reasonably well breast feeding and not taking the drugs, but the psychi told her if she felt the moods were getting bad that she would have to go on them and she now feels she needs to!
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> I don't know about his insurance premium, but I bet every bugger's else's will! :bash:


Agreed :bash:

Hugs for Elise and you cause no doubt it is making you worried too. Glad your meeting with your friend went ok.



Shell195 said:


> Evening all. Ive been busy chatting to my sanctuary friend with the GSD pups. Last night the mum jumped the rail into the puppies and land on one breaking the pups back leg(tibia) so the poor little girl is now in a huge cast and has gone home with my friends daughter:bash: I was asked if I wanted to mind her but I know if she came here she wouldnt be leaving so I declined.
> 
> Sammy that is awful. Before we moved here we had a neighbour who spent her life reporting us to as many people as she could:bash: The RSPCA realised it was a vendetta after their 3rd visit in a short period so stopped coming out along with the enviromental health.
> 
> Chloe, I bet Ozzy comes in season soon!


Aw she can come to live with me, I don't mind if she stays! 
Chloe - I am with Shell. Sounds like season is due. She will settle down once you have had her spayed too but defo get a GSD specialist trainer in. She is getting a bit out of control already, there is no need for you to get snapped at on your walk!



Amalthea said:


> I only have little wrists  And the top slat slides up :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> What a :censor: !!!!!! :devil:
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> BBC Nature - Chester Zoo team to build orangutan bridges in Borneo
> 
> A friend of mine is one of those going to make the bridges :2thumb:
> 
> Went to see the new Planet of the Apes tonight... Was good, but I think it could have been a bit better. Although it does set up the next one well and you do really believe it COULD happen.


Awesome on your friend building orangutan bridges!

Lol on the wrist comment!


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> I just found out that....
> 
> DARREN IS PERFORMING AT THE BLACKPOOL LIGHTS SWITCH ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


I presume you mean Darren Hayes  Trip to Blackpool then?


----------



## Amalthea

*grins* Why we all get on so well  We all embrace eachothers oddities *lol*

Oh, and DARREN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> I presume you mean Darren Hayes  Trip to Blackpool then?


Indeed I do  And oh yes!! Trying to make Gary take the day off, so we can get there early!! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

If I go this year I'll watch out for a crazy american bird bouncing up and down. If I spot ya, I'll come and say hi!


----------



## Amalthea

That'll be me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cloggers

Nix said:


> Chloe - I am with Shell. Sounds like season is due. She will settle down once you have had her spayed too but defo get a GSD specialist trainer in. She is getting a bit out of control already, there is no need for you to get snapped at on your walk!


I've had enough, we've gone back to basics now. She's having daily training sessions and we go a different way for every walk. It's my own fault for letting her get use to going the same way everytime, and I was in a rush so didn't give her chance to calm down before we left, so it's my own bloody fault :whip:

I'm trying to find a trainer, one that specialises in GSDs and doesn't cost an arm an a leg :devil:


----------



## feorag

Me back now! Quiet day at work, barely took £50 in the tearoom! :sad: Good job she didn't have to pay me!

Did you manage to exhaust the beast Chloe? When we first got Skye and he was just a wee bit older than Ozzy is now, without having had any training at all. We walked a different way each time to teach him where he lived, but also so that he wouldn't expect the things he would do on one work to happen on another, such as being let off to run or having to stay on the leash.

The other day I thought I'd try to teach Skye some new things to do, such a closing doors etc, but after 2 attempts of me trying to show him what I expected him to do, the squeaking started and the throwing himself around and on me, that I had to stop because he wasn't going to learn anything that way. Even now when we do a training session, I say sit - he sits, calmly and patiently! :2thumb: Then I say "down" and he lies down, calmly and patiently. Then I say "sit" again and he gets up, then when I say "down" again, he goes down, but he yips at me cos he's starting to get wound up and thereafter everything I tell him to do he yip, yip, yips at me with excitement until we stop. :roll:

I definitely think you should try the herbs - maybe e-mail her back and say you want to order some of the "Calm Down", but would she send you a sample of the 3 foods she has suggested, so you can see if Ozzy will eat them. You obviously won't get a big enough sample to know if it's making any difference. She suggested 3 different foods for Skye and sent us samples of them all and what we decided was that we would go with the most cost-effective one and see if we got the desired result, which we did, but if we hadn't then we would have moved onto the next one to try it. But from being regularly very sick and diarrhoea-y with the Beta his breeder told us to feed and the Autarky that I eventually moved him onto cos of the effect of the Beta, then the Chappie that the vet suggested which stopped the loose stool, but not the sickness, he's only had 1 bout of sickness and a couple of loose stools since we put him onto the Champ and the Ulca Tonic herbs.




Amalthea said:


> I just found out that....
> 
> DARREN IS PERFORMING AT THE BLACKPOOL LIGHTS SWITCH ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


:roll2: PMSL!!!

What you like woman???? :roll:


----------



## cloggers

She was exhausted for all of ten minutes, she must have run up and down the field at least 10-15 times :devil:
I'm starting with a mixture of walks, but in the same place until she's calmed slightly. This morning we went down the back of the duck pond then to the field (yes even that turned her into a hyperactive mess, its always field first :roll, she was running round like a lunatic, having a fun time and then a car went past, she ran to chase it and hit me head first in the knees, then led on the floor and cowered/cried! You'd think I'd battered her or something, it's like when she snapped at me on the walk the other day, the minute she went for me, she dropped to the floor and practically screamed, it's like she switches off and stops herself at the very last minute.

If she was untrained then I could work my head round it, but I rarely manage to walk through the park without someone commenting on how well behaved she is. She heels when off lead, she sits, stays, down etc from a distance, all with hand signals. She's great with other dogs (off-lead) and doesn't chase wildlife like most the other dogs. The only issue is the SA and the mass excitement at every slight thing. It's just so frustrating.. Sorry for grumbling :blush:

I may email her back and ask for a sample of the command performance she suggested, and order some of the herbs. Then I'll continue the search for a behaviourist I can actually afford :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's what happens to Skye, it's like he has an absolutely instant reaction to something and he just goes, then his brain kicks in and he realises he's done something wrong and he slinks back looking like he's expecting to be beaten to death! Unfortunately when it's a dog he's after, his brain doesn't kick in until he's reached it! :sad:


----------



## cloggers

She's very much like that with cars, she wouldn't snap out of it if the lead didn't strangle her, if she ever actually got to one, then I dread to think what could happen.

I've also discovered something. As a few of you know, my mums (ex)OH bought Ozzy, my mum knew nothing of buying a dog and presumed what he did was the norm. 
He basically rang the breeder and said he was coming to have a look, took the money with him and brought her home that very day. 
When pressured into hip scores etc. He just said 'yeah, they're all right'. When I asked my mum about the dogs, she said mum was 'highly strung' though the breeder said it was due to the litter, and they were told dad was perfect and 'highly excitable'. Which maybe makes me think that there is anxiety in the adults, it could have passed down to the pups.. 
We have no contact with the breeder at all, not even a phone number. I don't even know their name! I just have this horrible gut feeling that she's a badly bred dog and we may have a few more issues


----------



## Shell195

Sadly there are a lot of badly bred Shepherds about that tend to be nervous aggressive and flighty :bash: Some breeders seem to think its ok to breed from any old dogs :bash:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Sadly there are a lot of badly bred Shepherds about that tend to be nervous aggressive and flighty :bash: Some breeders seem to think its ok to breed from any old dogs :bash:


The sad part is, I knew that when we were on about getting one, and I made a list of stuff we needed to ask, health checks etc. He ignored me because he had 'GSD experience', the fact that he rehomed 4 shepherds all before the age of 18 months due to aggression didn't come into it


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> The sad part is, I knew that when we were on about getting one, and I made a list of stuff we needed to ask, health checks etc. He ignored me because he had 'GSD experience', the fact that he rehomed 4 shepherds all before the age of 18 months due to aggression didn't come into it


 
Have you tried using a half check collar on her? I wouldnt be without mine when training as a quick snap of the lead soon gains their attention due to the clicking of the chain.
Just keep working with her Chloe you will get there in the end.


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> I've also discovered something. As a few of you know, my mums (ex)OH bought Ozzy, my mum knew nothing of buying a dog and presumed what he did was the norm.
> He basically rang the breeder and said he was coming to have a look, took the money with him and brought her home that very day.
> When pressured into hip scores etc. He just said 'yeah, they're all right'. When I asked my mum about the dogs, she said mum was 'highly strung' though the breeder said it was due to the litter, and they were told dad was perfect and 'highly excitable'. Which maybe makes me think that there is anxiety in the adults, it could have passed down to the pups..
> We have no contact with the breeder at all, not even a phone number. I don't even know their name! I just have this horrible gut feeling that she's a badly bred dog and we may have a few more issues


Skye's mother was a very confident relaxed and friendly dog, but when his breeder showed us the father he was pretty hyper and she said she couldn't put him in any other kennel than the one he was in, otherwise he stressed so badly he made himself ill!!! :roll: I was only listening with half an ear as I was making a fuss of the dog and it didn't really come to mind until we got Skye home and saw how anxious a dog he was. When we met him he was basically terrified of everything and totally subdued, which was understandable under the circumstances. 

Thinking it through when I got home and saw how anxious and hyper he was I made the connection - imao she should never have been breeding from his father!! :bash:

And on the subject of his breeder I got an e-mail from her husband today to say that she died of cancer yesterday!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> What you like woman???? :roll:


No idea what you're talking about :whistling2:

Sorry to hear you're having so many problems with Ozzy, Chloe


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone. So tired today but still worried about Dante and his behaviour he is currentyl indoors after only being out for around 4 hours and shows no sign of goin back out again tonight. He also came and sat on my lap and curled up which was a real surprise after having him just use me as a walkway between Glyn and Angie for the past three years.
Shell or Eileen can you think of anything that may be causing it?
As i say he is still eating drinking and defecating fine and he doesn't appear to be running any temperature at all, no hot ears, no third eyelid showing, no cuts scratches that i can find on him. He just sits there all hunched up and subdued and depressed


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Have you tried using a half check collar on her? I wouldnt be without mine when training as a quick snap of the lead soon gains their attention due to the clicking of the chain.
> Just keep working with her Chloe you will get there in the end.


She had one has a puppy, but disagreed with it. However I may try her on one again, she needs a new collar soon.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone. So tired today but still worried about Dante and his behaviour he is currentyl indoors after only being out for around 4 hours and shows no sign of goin back out again tonight. He also came and sat on my lap and curled up which was a real surprise after having him just use me as a walkway between Glyn and Angie for the past three years.
> Shell or Eileen can you think of anything that may be causing it?
> As i say he is still eating drinking and defecating fine and he doesn't appear to be running any temperature at all, no hot ears, no third eyelid showing, no cuts scratches that i can find on him. He just sits there all hunched up and subdued and depressed


 
Is he using peeing more than usual or scratching in corners etc? Hunched up cats are usually sickening for something, maybe he has a cat bite that hasnt shown yet.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Is he using peeing more than usual or scratching in corners etc? Hunched up cats are usually sickening for something, maybe he has a cat bite that hasnt shown yet.


He is using the litter tray indoors which is not his normal but that has been for poos rather than wees which is how i know he has normal feaces although the smell is rather ripe. and he is not scratching in corners at all. His appetite is fine he has just pinched the corner off my doorstep slice of uncut bread lol it only had utterly buttery on it thankfully. He isn't even harrasing the kittens like he usually does.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Indeed I do  And oh yes!! Trying to make Gary take the day off, so we can get there early!! :2thumb:


Real Radio are giving away free tickets : victory:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> He is using the litter tray indoors which is not his normal but that has been for poos rather than wees which is how i know he has normal feaces although the smell is rather ripe. and he is not scratching in corners at all. His appetite is fine he has just pinched the corner off my doorstep slice of uncut bread lol it only had utterly buttery on it thankfully. He isn't even harrasing the kittens like he usually does.


Maybe keep an eye on him and if he continues the have him checked by a vet



cloggers said:


> *She had one has a puppy, but disagreed with it.* However I may try her on one again, she needs a new collar soon.


 
Chloe, you should be calling the shots not Ozzy:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Chloe, you should be calling the shots not Ozzy:lol2:


Nooo, disagreed with it as in the vet said he'd never seen another dog nearly snap a leg with a collar before :lol2: He even checked I'd put it on right. She couldn't hurt herself with a flat collar so she kept that for a while, I do prefer half-checks personally : victory:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Nooo, disagreed with it as in the vet said he'd never seen another dog nearly snap a leg with a collar before :lol2: He even checked I'd put it on right. She couldn't hurt herself with a flat collar so she kept that for a while, I do prefer half-checks personally : victory:


 

I would never leave one on a dog all the time, I just use them for walking. Only my small dogs wear collars in the house after 2 of the bigger ones ended up fighting when one got its tooth caught in the buckle of another ones flat collar. It was very scary.


----------



## Zoo-Man

We took Mikey, Clark's youngest brother (17) who lives with us for a nose around Brackenwood Garden Centre in Kirkham today. My best friend Andy works there. We had a natter with him for a while, & then had dinner at the cafe there, & we looked at the 3 Alpacas & 2 Shetland Ponies they have there.

Back at home, I decided to start doing some work in the front garden, & create a border where the hedge at the side has been removed. After speaking with Andy about plants that attract butterflies & bees, I have decided that I will plant some lavender there to start with, & as a bonus, Lidl are going to be selling 3 packs of lavender for £2.99 from Thursday! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> I would never leave one on a dog all the time, I just use them for walking. Only my small dogs wear collars in the house after 2 of the bigger ones ended up fighting when one got its tooth caught in the buckle of another ones flat collar. It was very scary.


I bet that was scary :gasp:
Yeah, the half check was used for practising walking in the back garden, and then she had her flat one on all the time. Within a split second of me turning to face my mum she'd managed to get her leg through part of the collar and was screeching. If theres a way to cause a disaster then that dog can work it out :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Real Radio are giving away free tickets : victory:


I've heard!!! :2thumb: I never listen to the radio, but I may have to make an exception :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I've heard!!! :2thumb: I never listen to the radio, but I may have to make an exception :whistling2:


I only listen to the radio when Im driving generally. Keith Lemon is turning the illuminations on. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone. So tired today but still worried about Dante and his behaviour he is currentyl indoors after only being out for around 4 hours and shows no sign of goin back out again tonight. He also came and sat on my lap and curled up which was a real surprise after having him just use me as a walkway between Glyn and Angie for the past three years.
> Shell or Eileen can you think of anything that may be causing it?
> As i say he is still eating drinking and defecating fine and he doesn't appear to be running any temperature at all, no hot ears, no third eyelid showing, no cuts scratches that i can find on him. He just sits there all hunched up and subdued and depressed


Are you positive that he hasn't been bitten somewhere and because it isn't bleeding you aren't aware of it? To be honest my first thought was that maybe he'd been in a fight outside and it's frightened him to go back out there!

As long as he's eating and weeing and defecating OK, and as long as you can't find a bite somewhere hidden in his fur, then I would just keep a close eye on him to see if you see any signs of other odd behaviour.

If he'd been about 3 years old I've have said he was reaching his "mid-life crisis", which most our cats have gone through at anything from the age of 6 - they just suddenly turn into cuddle bums and love attention, even the ones that would enjoy our company and tell us stories, but never want to be on our knee would just suddenly change and need to be on knees and kneading chests etc - very strange, but I think he's a bit young to have reached that stage yet!


----------



## cloggers

I've never been to an illuminations switch on, which is odd since I'm only 15 minutes down the road. Crowded places aren't really my thing :lol2:
Jen, this may result in shock horror but, who is this man?


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Jen, this may result in shock horror but, who is this man?


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I've never been to an illuminations switch on, which is odd since I'm only 15 minutes down the road. Crowded places aren't really my thing :lol2:
> Jen, this may result in shock horror but, who is this man?


Im not really a lover of crowded places either Chloe.


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> I've never been to an illuminations switch on, which is odd since I'm only 15 minutes down the road. Crowded places aren't really my thing :lol2:
> Jen, this may result in shock horror but, who is this man?





feorag said:


> :gasp:


 
:lol2: This question has been asked a few times, hes the lead singer from Savage garden.



Zoo-Man said:


> I only listen to the radio when Im driving generally. Keith Lemon is turning the illuminations on. :2thumb:


Thats the only time I listen to it too. Sophie loves Keith Lemon, I find him annoying:bash:



Zoo-Man said:


> Im not really a lover of crowded places either Chloe.


 
Me neither:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Nor me - hence why we go to the back of beyond for our hollies! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Good morning, Im first on this morning as Ive been awake since 7 :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning Shell - I'm second cos I'm off car booting in 15 mins!


feorag said:


> If he'd been about 3 years* old* I've have said he was reaching his "mid-life crisis", which most our cats have gone through at anything from the age of 6 - they just suddenly turn into cuddle bums and love attention, even the ones that would enjoy our company and tell us stories, but never want to be on our knee would just suddenly change and need to be on knees and kneading chests etc - very strange, but I think he's a bit young to have reached that stage yet!


Sorry Sammy - typo up there, I did of course mean to type "*older"* but my fingers don't work as fast as my brain!


----------



## cloggers

Morning all!
Ozzy was perfect on her walk :gasp: I think someone has swapped my dog!

Sadly the walk ended badly, we found a bird. Puncture wounds in his chest and a wing that was bent back on itself, even worse it was still alive 
I presume it had been attacked by a dog, Ozzy found it and led down in front of it (trying to be lassie), so I went to have a look. After giving it a quick check, I realised there was nothing anyone could do so I wrung the poor things neck. Not everyone may agree with it, but at least it was quick 

Oh and this time tomorrow, I'll know if I actually have any GCSEs :shock:


----------



## Amalthea

cloggers said:


> Jen, this may result in shock horror but, who is this man?


He's my future husband, of course... Just gotta work through a few issues :whistling2: 1: He's gay 2: We're both already married.... I think it could work for us!! :flrt:

This song always makes me smile....

Darren Hayes of Savage Garden - So Beautiful - YouTube

Well done you for ending the poor bird's suffering. And well done Ozzy, too!! :2thumb:

Was woken up this morning by cramps, so another month *sigh*


----------



## cloggers

Yeah I could see how those points would be an issue :lol2:
I'll listen to the song later, can't right now.

Fortunately (if I can use that word) my dad taught me to wring a birds neck when I was about 9, so I'm pretty swift at it now. Not a talent I'm very proud of though 

:grouphug: hope the cramps go soon


----------



## Shell195

Chloe, well done for putting the bird out of its misery, not something I would ever be brave enough to try though.

Jen, one day when you are least expecting it you will suddenly realise you are pregnant:2thumb:
Cramps are awful, Sophie suffers badly too :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well done on helping that bird Chloe. I was taught how to wring a bird's neck for one of my previous jobs, & I have had to use that skill a few times since then, with fatally injured wild birds, & a cockatiel once. Not nice, but much better than stressing them out with unnecessary handling & prodding & poking when there is no hope of survival. RIP little bird.

Indy has been to the vets this morning for a little op to remove her last remaining puppy teeth. Its a common occurance for Chihuahuas to retain some puppy teeth. I think its partly to do with the gene that tells their body to stay small & puppy-like, aka like a Chihuahua lol. She is now home & well. 

I have finished the new border I created in the front garden & just in time before the heaven's opened! Just need to get some compost to mix in with the soil there, & then get my bargain Lavenders from Lidl on Thursday.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well done on helping that bird Chloe. I was taught how to wring a bird's neck for one of my previous jobs, & I have had to use that skill a few times since then, with fatally injured wild birds, & a cockatiel once. Not nice, but much better than stressing them out with unnecessary handling & prodding & poking when there is no hope of survival. RIP little bird.
> 
> Indy has been to the vets this morning for a little op to remove her last remaining puppy teeth. Its a common occurance for Chihuahuas to retain some puppy teeth. I think its partly to do with the gene that tells their body to stay small & puppy-like, aka like a Chihuahua lol. She is now home & well.
> 
> I have finished the new border I created in the front garden & just in time before the heaven's opened! Just need to get some compost to mix in with the soil there, & then get my bargain Lavenders from Lidl on Thursday.


I bought a big french lavender from Wilkos today it was reduced to 50p, sadly they only had the one as I love these plants.

Aww poor Indy, Im glad shes braver than her Daddy:whistling2:


----------



## cloggers

I'm off to the cinema tonight with some friends to watch the inbetweeners movie  Not seen them all in a while so it should be fun, then I'll be going straight to bed as my friend is coming round at 8am, and we're off to get our results :shock: then I'll let you all know if I've returned with a life or not..




Shell195 said:


> Chloe, well done for putting the bird out of its misery, not something I would ever be brave enough to try though.


Physically, it's pretty easy. Mentally, I find it difficult to reassure myself it's the right thing to do 



Zoo-Man said:


> Well done on helping that bird Chloe. I was taught how to wring a bird's neck for one of my previous jobs, & I have had to use that skill a few times since then, with fatally injured wild birds, & a cockatiel once. Not nice, but much better than stressing them out with unnecessary handling & prodding & poking when there is no hope of survival. RIP little bird.


Like I said my dad taught me to do it, since round here it seems to be amusing to let your dog attack wildlife or accelerate to run over seagulls :whip:
If I thought there was a vague chance of helping the poor thing, then I would have took it to the vets, but it wasn't going to make it


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone

Eileen and Shell thank you for your advice it is very much appreciated and I think I may have an answer to his behaviour which is for the first tiem in age we have had idiots riding motorcycles on pavements outside our flat, and of course last year he was clipped by one of them so his fear is now understandable. Eileen I did realise there was a typo in your post lol, and I know what you mean mine tend to do the same. I look forward to all the cats mid life crisises as I have always wanted a cuddly cat but at the moment apart from little Gizmo, none of them tend to come near but think that is because I am the one that does all the nasty things like worming claw clipping etc.


----------



## Nix

Chloe - I learned growing up how to wring a neck too. not a nice job but you put that poor bird out of it's misery and suffering. From the sound of it there is no way it would have survived.

Good luck for your exam results tomorrow. GCSE results were scary. A levels were worse and I didn't give a monkeys about my degree! LOL

Jen - I am in the cramp club too. And as someone said - you'll be pregnant when you least expect it (like my sister who fell pregnant right after a buying bulk of sanitary towels because they were on offer :lol2: the doctor told her that she and her OH would be lucky to concieve and it would take a year. First month trying....)

Successful day car booting Eileen.

OO lidl selling lavendar plants. Ace, I am planting a lavendar hedge this weekend col!


----------



## Amalthea

Stupid cramps! Got in to work... And the freaking manager said that she'd never allow us to be offer for cramps, cuz she gets such bad periods.... Well, one, did I ask for time off?!? No. Two, I have never taken any time for being sick. Three, if I called in sick, she can't make me come in. Four, I freaking overdosed on ibuprofen so I was mobile enough to make it!!!! :censor: Not really how you greet a hormonal emotional wreck.


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> Stupid cramps! Got in to work... And the freaking manager said that she'd never allow us to be offer for cramps, cuz she gets such bad periods.... Well, one, did I ask for time off?!? No. Two, I have never taken any time for being sick. Three, if I called in sick, she can't make me come in. Four, I freaking overdosed on ibuprofen so I was mobile enough to make it!!!! :censor: Not really how you greet a hormonal emotional wreck.



Sounds like a right cow. What was she bitching about? You were there!


----------



## feorag

I agree with everyone else Chloe, you did the right thing! :2thumb: Well done you.

And good luck for your results tomorrow!

Oh dear, Jen, so sorry - sometimes it's better to try and forget about trying to get pregnant, cos you can stress about it. 

We had a great day car booting, we were set up by 11:00 (the bulk of people come in at 11:30am) and nobody wanted their face painted, then suddenly at about 1:30pm 2 girls came along and once I started painting them I had a queue! :roll:, so poor Anne had to pack all the stuff up, while I finished them! :grin1: We took just over £100 again and I got just over £30 for my face painting, so a good day.

Linden turned up, bought some stuff, even though I tried to give it, she insisted on paying - she's murder about that! Then she came back cos she'd found a holiday dress for Anne, but it didn't fit, then she came back with a coat for Anne, which was lovely so she bought that, then she came back with a shirt for me, so I ended up buying that! 

She borrowed another tenner cos she'd spent all her money, but told us she'd bought something really unusual, but wouldn't tell us what it was and that we would have to wait until we got to her house.

So we got to her house, cashed up, divied it up and were drinking our tea when Linden got out all her 'treasures'. She'd found some great stuff, but the unusual thing was indeed unusual - she said she thought I'd like it and if I did I could have it, but if I didn't I had to say so. It was a matching necklace and bracelet made from snakes vertibrae! :gasp:

She said she thought I might like it cos it would be good for my snake talks when i do the schools and she was right - I thought it would be excellent to show to children. She wouldn't let me buy it and she wouldn't tell me how much it was, but it's mega unusual.


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> Sounds like a right cow. What was she bitching about? You were there!


She seems to like pushing buttons... Cow.


----------



## MSL

hola, just checking in.
have read a bit but cant possibly catch up on all the gossip!!!

puppies are doing really well....sold 4 just got to get homes for 2.
they are all walking and yipping and i have started to wean cos poor old Suka was knackered and had obviously had enough.........just watching a thing on komodo dragons, very interesting.....the females can actually fertilise their own eggs in extreme circumstances with a sperm substitute that they produce......wow!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I agree with everyone else Chloe, you did the right thing! :2thumb: Well done you.
> 
> And good luck for your results tomorrow!
> 
> Oh dear, Jen, so sorry - sometimes it's better to try and forget about trying to get pregnant, cos you can stress about it.
> 
> We had a great day car booting, we were set up by 11:00 (the bulk of people come in at 11:30am) and nobody wanted their face painted, then suddenly at about 1:30pm 2 girls came along and once I started painting them I had a queue! :roll:, so poor Anne had to pack all the stuff up, while I finished them! :grin1: We took just over £100 again and I got just over £30 for my face painting, so a good day.
> 
> Linden turned up, bought some stuff, even though I tried to give it, she insisted on paying - she's murder about that! Then she came back cos she'd found a holiday dress for Anne, but it didn't fit, then she came back with a coat for Anne, which was lovely so she bought that, then she came back with a shirt for me, so I ended up buying that!
> 
> She borrowed another tenner cos she'd spent all her money, but told us she'd bought something really unusual, but wouldn't tell us what it was and that we would have to wait until we got to her house.
> 
> So we got to her house, cashed up, divied it up and were drinking our tea when Linden got out all her 'treasures'. She'd found some great stuff, but the unusual thing was indeed unusual - she said she thought I'd like it and if I did I could have it, but if I didn't I had to say so. It was a matching necklace and bracelet made from snakes vertibrae! :gasp:
> 
> She said she thought I might like it cos it would be good for my snake talks when i do the schools and she was right - I thought it would be excellent to show to children. She wouldn't let me buy it and she wouldn't tell me how much it was, but it's mega unusual.


 

Sounds like you had a good day although Im nit sure about the snake jewellery:blush: We need pics:whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> She seems to like pushing buttons... Cow.


 
She sounds evil:bash:


----------



## MSL

CUTE CUTE CUTE.:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> image
> imageimage
> image
> 
> 
> 
> CUTE CUTE CUTE.:flrt::flrt:


 
Very,very cute:flrt: How old are they now? My friend begins weaning her GSD puppies at 3 weeks old. The litter she has now are 5 weeks old and the bitch jumped over the rail of the whelp room and landed on one of them and broke the pup`s leg  She now has a cast on as it was her tibia 
I bet you will miss these babies when they go:flrt:


----------



## feorag

MSL said:


> hola, just checking in.
> have read a bit but cant possibly catch up on all the gossip!!!
> 
> puppies are doing really well....sold 4 just got to get homes for 2.
> they are all walking and yipping and i have started to wean cos poor old Suka was knackered and had obviously had enough.........just watching a thing on komodo dragons, very interesting.....the females can actually fertilise their own eggs in extreme circumstances with a sperm substitute that they produce......wow!


Wow indeed! Imagine, if we could do that we could do without men altogether! :gasp:

Aw Penny, those puppies are gorgeous and they are coming on great! 

The vertibrae are strung tight on the cord, Shell, so the necklace kind of has a choker appearance.


----------



## Amalthea

Penny, the pups are looking super gorgeous!!!!!

Shell, this is the manager that started all of the drama in the shop after coming back off maternity. She tells us that she felt like an outsider looking in, so we try to include her in things and she never joins in. We ask her to come on nights' out with us, but she says she can't cuz of the baby... And yet she is able to go on a weekend away with the other managers for conference.... She has a partner, why can't he watch her for a couple hours? And then tries to shit stir on a regular basis. She's a terrible manager.


----------



## feorag

I guessed it was her! :2thumb:

So she's still being obnoxious then, isn't she?

Shell I've just had an e-mail from Tracey about Damon's first show (her Sphynx). She says apparently he did really well as he made 3x finals on the sat, not so good on the sun as there were more older kittens there so he looked puny!! He loved the hotel and posing in the mirror!!! Apparently he shot out the bedroom door and Tracey thought she was going to have to chase him for ages, but he stopped at the full sized mirror - little poser. She said they both came home totally knackered!!! :lol2:

ETA: she also said she met Bianca from the Asos advert http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-VavnPF6-0, and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icm7v1VVRHM but 'she' is apparently a male called 'Darwin' :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I bought a big french lavender from Wilkos today it was reduced to 50p, sadly they only had the one as I love these plants.
> 
> Aww poor Indy, Im glad shes braver than her Daddy:whistling2:


Haha, oh yes, she is definately braver than her daddy! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Chloe - I learned growing up how to wring a neck too. not a nice job but you put that poor bird out of it's misery and suffering. From the sound of it there is no way it would have survived.
> 
> Good luck for your exam results tomorrow. GCSE results were scary. A levels were worse and I didn't give a monkeys about my degree! LOL
> 
> Jen - I am in the cramp club too. And as someone said - you'll be pregnant when you least expect it (like my sister who fell pregnant right after a buying bulk of sanitary towels because they were on offer :lol2: the doctor told her that she and her OH would be lucky to concieve and it would take a year. First month trying....)
> 
> Successful day car booting Eileen.
> 
> *OO lidl selling lavendar plants. Ace, I am planting a lavendar hedge this weekend col!*


Ah, great minds Nic x


----------



## cloggers

Jen, I'll probably never hold down a job because I know what I'd have said to her :devil:
Eileen, sounds like you had a great day, the snake necklace certainly sounds interesting 
Penny, stop posting pictures! That black and white fella :flrt: has he been sold?

I enjoyed my film, laughed a lot! Also met my friends new boyfriend, who isn't the safest driver in the world but I lived :shock:
Really, really not looking forward to tomorrow, but thanks for the good lucks guys, I'll let you know how I get on, if my dad hasn't ripped me to pieces by then :lol2:


----------



## Nix

Jen - ignore her! Sounds like a total nut job. 

Eileen - great news on the face painting. 

Col - I walk past one everyday and always think how nice it is so thought I would put one in even though we might not be staying more than a year.

Penny - puppies look great. I love em all but personally the red girl and black boy would be my pick as a brace team 

Shell - any up to date pics of your new boy?


----------



## feorag

I've just looked on ebay and there's someone selling a few of the necklaces and they're £20-ish! :gasp: And mine came with a matching bracelet too!

I know Linden wouldn't have paid that at a car boot, cos she barely takes that amount of money with her and she had loads of stuff she'd bought.


----------



## ami_j

Top Dog Spiked Black Leather Dog Collar 1 x 18 inch | Jake's Dog House

anyone else think Dex would look awesome in this?:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

I remembered i still had my collar from my gothy days :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Morning all!
Been up since 6, I feel a little bit sick  Doesn't help that the news is telling me 1 in 4 students got at least one A. I'd be over the moon with one!

I love Dex's collar :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Jaime I hope you didn't tell Dex that the collar was a ladies fashion accessory! :lol2:

Chloe, good luck today - try not to wind yourself up too much! :roll:

It's childyminding day today, so I'm off soon - it'll be a long 'un cos not only is it an all day one (thank goodness only 2 more of those), but Roz has a wedding 'practice' coming in to the shop tonight, so she'll be an hour and a half late! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all.
Fingers crossd for you Chloe, what time are you off to get them?

Have a good day childie minding Eileen.

Im off again today, its Dan`s last night here so hes asked me to cook him a roast dinner. I cant believe I will be sonless after tomorrow:gasp:


----------



## cloggers

I'm going to college!!

2 A's, 4 B's and 5 C's. Very, very happy :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im off again today, its Dan`s last night here so hes asked me to cook him a roast dinner. I cant believe I will be sonless after tomorrow:gasp:


Does it make me a bad mother to say that I enjoy being childless, cos mine are all away too far to call in distance???



cloggers said:


> I'm going to college!!
> 
> 2 A's, 4 B's and 5 C's. Very, very happy :flrt:


Congratulations Chloe - Well done you!!! :no1:


----------



## Nix

cloggers said:


> Morning all!
> Been up since 6, I feel a little bit sick  Doesn't help that the news is telling me 1 in 4 students got at least one A. I'd be over the moon with one!
> 
> I love Dex's collar :flrt:


I am sure you will do great!



feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Jaime I hope you didn't tell Dex that the collar was a ladies fashion accessory! :lol2:
> 
> Chloe, good luck today - try not to wind yourself up too much! :roll:
> 
> It's childyminding day today, so I'm off soon - it'll be a long 'un cos not only is it an all day one (thank goodness only 2 more of those), but Roz has a wedding 'practice' coming in to the shop tonight, so she'll be an hour and a half late! :roll:


Sounds like you are going to be one busy lady today Eileen. We will see you gasping on the forum later for a cup of tea and a biscuit!



Shell195 said:


> Morning all.
> Fingers crossd for you Chloe, what time are you off to get them?
> 
> Have a good day childie minding Eileen.
> 
> Im off again today, its Dan`s last night here so hes asked me to cook him a roast dinner. I cant believe I will be sonless after tomorrow:gasp:


You will miss him but you will enjoy the time too I think. Is he moving away?



cloggers said:


> I'm going to college!!
> 
> 2 A's, 4 B's and 5 C's. Very, very happy :flrt:


Congrats hun those are some damn good results right there 11 x A - C. Well above the national average. Most don't get 5! And you thought that you would be over the moon with one A. pah one. You got 2!


----------



## CE1985F

cloggers said:


> I'm going to college!!
> 
> 2 A's, 4 B's and 5 C's. Very, very happy :flrt:


 
:2thumb:* Well done Chloe! :no1:*


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Chloe!!!! 

My passport has arrived today


----------



## Nix

Jen - phew bet that is a relief! Hurrah, are you all set for your holidays? Where are you headed?


----------



## feorag

I bet it was indeed a relief, Jen.

Clark - where've you been??


----------



## Amalthea

Not really a holiday... Going home  Just waiting for some money Gary's due and then we'll be buying my ticket.


----------



## ami_j

Chloe- WELL DONE! and i didnt think it would suit him i was suprised lol
Eileen- i told him its unisex :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Congratulations Chloe


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> I'm going to college!!
> 
> 2 A's, 4 B's and 5 C's. Very, very happy :flrt:


*WELL DONE*:no1:



feorag said:


> Does it make me a bad mother to say that I enjoy being childless, cos mine are all away too far to call in distance???
> 
> Congratulations Chloe - Well done you!!! :no1:


 
Of course not Eileen, Im actually pleased that Dan`s moving away :lol2:



Nix said:


> I am sure you will do great!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are going to be one busy lady today Eileen. We will see you gasping on the forum later for a cup of tea and a biscuit!
> 
> 
> 
> You will miss him but you will enjoy the time too I think. Is he moving away?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats hun those are some damn good results right there 11 x A - C. Well above the national average. Most don't get 5! And you thought that you would be over the moon with one A. pah one. You got 2!


 
Hes off to work in the same place as my youngest son, they are training to be Activity Instructors:2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Anyone know anyone in the Portsmouth area that will take in a chinchilla?


----------



## Amalthea

What do you guys think of this?

Vintage 50s Rockabilly RED POLKADOT+PETTICOAT Dress 14 | eBay


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Does it make me a bad mother to say that I enjoy being childless, cos mine are all away too far to call in distance???
> 
> Congratulations Chloe - Well done you!!! :no1:


My mum can't wait for us to move away, she says she misses the peace :whistling2:



Nix said:


> Congrats hun those are some damn good results right there 11 x A - C. Well above the national average. Most don't get 5! And you thought that you would be over the moon with one A. pah one. You got 2!





CE1985F said:


> :2thumb:* Well done Chloe! :no1:*





Amalthea said:


> Well done, Chloe!!!!





ami_j said:


> Chloe- WELL DONE! and i didnt think it would suit him i was suprised lol


He definitely suits it!



Esarosa said:


> Congratulations Chloe





Shell195 said:


> *WELL DONE*:no1:


Thank you everyone  My mum got very excited when I rang her, I think she told half of fleetwood! No doubt she'll mob me when I get in, if she can beat the dog :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> Vintage 50s Rockabilly RED POLKADOT+PETTICOAT Dress 14 | eBay


I love it :flrt: but I'm into that sort of stuff


----------



## Amalthea

I love it, too.... Just trying to decide if it'd suit my body shape *lol* I think it would. I'm quite curvy with big boobs.


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Hes off to work in the same place as my youngest son, they are training to be Activity Instructors:2thumb:


 
Ah cool, at least they will have each other.




Amalthea said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> Vintage 50s Rockabilly RED POLKADOT+PETTICOAT Dress 14 | eBay


Gorgeous, I love this style. Check out vivian of holloway too but you will need to go up two sizes as they work on 1950's measurements. 

Jen - you are the same size dress as me, watch out, I'm coming to 'borrow' your clothes!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* My wardrobe isn't all that interesting, I promise ya


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> Vintage 50s Rockabilly RED POLKADOT+PETTICOAT Dress 14 | eBay


I like it too! :2thumb:

It's just about my generation, certainly the sort of style I grew up wearing (without the shoestrings though cos I was too young), but the waist and the full skirt, usually with a 'can can' petticoat underneath! :lol2:

Although I must admit I liked straight skirts best, especially what we called a cha cha skirt, which is nothing like what they call one now!


----------



## Amalthea

I think I'm buying that dress... Just looking for some shoes that will match AND be inexpensive *lol*


----------



## feorag

If the price doesn't rise to much, it's a bargain, but as Nic has pointed out, don't forget that a Size 14 in the 50s, 60s etc would fit a size 12 nowadays.


----------



## Amalthea

I checked the measurements and it should be ok


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> I think I'm buying that dress... Just looking for some shoes that will match AND be inexpensive *lol*


Have you got any plain black stilettos? If so, what about these?

Pair Red White Polka Dot Minnie Mouse Heel Bow CLIPS | eBay


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> Anyone know anyone in the Portsmouth area that will take in a chinchilla?


 
Have you checked google for a local chinnie rescue? The only one I know is Chinchillas 4 life, I think they take in from everywhere or help you rehome them.



Amalthea said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> Vintage 50s Rockabilly RED POLKADOT+PETTICOAT Dress 14 | eBay


:2thumb:



*H* said:


> Have you got any plain black stilettos? If so, what about these?
> 
> Pair Red White Polka Dot Minnie Mouse Heel Bow CLIPS | eBay


 
I love these bows:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I was sitting chatting to Sophie whos been off work ill when we heard a splash in the pond and saw bubbles. It wa silly Dennis who came up covered in duckweed:gasp: It didnt seem to bother him at all :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what a nightmare today has been. Little Lenny at the vets cos frenks snapped at him. Broken jaw and fractured skull. Havin his jaw wired now and the vet says his fracture will heal as its only hair line. Now we have an awful decision to make about frenkel, to PTS or not to PTS, that is the question


----------



## Amalthea

*H* said:


> Have you got any plain black stilettos? If so, what about these?
> 
> Pair Red White Polka Dot Minnie Mouse Heel Bow CLIPS | eBay


Those are super cute!! Going to try on shoes in a bit.... I can't walk in stilettos, so gonna try different "types" of heals :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

If that's the case, size wise, then Jen, I'd go for it and I love those bows on the shoes *H*! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> I was sitting chatting to Sophie whos been off work ill when we heard a splash in the pond and saw bubbles. It wa silly Dennis who came up covered in duckweed:gasp: It didnt seem to bother him at all :lol2:


:lol2: Silly Dennis indeed!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what a nightmare today has been. Little Lenny at the vets cos frenks snapped at him. Broken jaw and fractured skull. Havin his jaw wired now and the vet says his fracture will heal as its only hair line. Now we have an awful decision to make about frenkel, to PTS or not to PTS, that is the question


Were you there, Ditta?? Do you know what the circumstances are that made Frenkel snap at him?

One thing's for sure you can't afford for that to happen again, but there may have been extenuating circumstances that you can avoid in the future???


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I used to have a Cashmere lop rabbit too:gasp: Sadly I lost her when I took a stray buck in that managed to jump into her run and impregnate her. The babies mummified inside her and she died after an emergency spay:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

feorag said:


> If that's the case, size wise, then Jen, I'd go for it and I love those bows on the shoes *H*! :2thumb::lol2: Silly Dennis indeed!
> 
> Were you there, Ditta?? Do you know what the circumstances are that made Frenkel snap at him?
> 
> One thing's for sure you can't afford for that to happen again, but there may have been extenuating circumstances that you can avoid in the future???


 
ditta was there, lenny and gunther were playin, frenks wasnt there, then all of a sudden there was a yelp, dits looked round cos she thought gunther had caught lenny, n the screamin carried on, she saw frenks runnin away from him, he legged it out the house n ran off cos he knew he'd done wrong. Frenks has always been food aggressive, but there was no food there, we are ever so careful with this round the pups. So not sure what made him snap. Hes 13 and gettin grumpy in his old age, so not sure its somethin that will change in him, and not ure we can risk keepin him now


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> Those are super cute!! Going to try on shoes in a bit.... I can't walk in stilettos, so gonna try different "types" of heals :2thumb:


They're great arn't they, they do ones for the front of the shoe too, but I don't think they look anywhere as good as on the back.
I know that feeling! I walk like Tina Turner after a _really_ hot curry in heals :lol2:



Sorry to hear about your pups, and what a heartbreaking decision to make  
A friend of mine, her Akita attacked her new puppy a few years back, one bite was all it took, horrendous amount of damage. She ended up losing both the pup, and having the Akita put down, as after she turned on the pup, she turned on her owner.  No idea what caused it either, they'd had her years without the slightest hint of aggression. Makes me think if there was something medically wrong? 
Has he been acting any different at all?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen I used to have a Cashmere lop rabbit too:gasp: Sadly I lost her when I took a stray buck in that managed to jump into her run and impregnate her. The babies mummified inside her and she died after an emergency spay:bash:


F*ckin' Hell!

That is more than well weird, given the situation with us! 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ditta was there, lenny and gunther were playin, frenks wasnt there, then all of a sudden there was a yelp, dits looked round cos she thought gunther had caught lenny, n the screamin carried on, she saw frenks runnin away from him, he legged it out the house n ran off cos he knew he'd done wrong. Frenks has always been food aggressive, but there was no food there, we are ever so careful with this round the pups. So not sure what made him snap. Hes 13 and gettin grumpy in his old age, so not sure its somethin that will change in him, and not ure we can risk keepin him now


At that age it could well be that there is something going on inside somewhere that you maybe aren't aware of and it's making him grumpy.

Barry's GSD had severe hip dysplasia and a very dicky tummy indeed and as he got older he got a bit grumpy as his problems started to cause him pain. One morning Elise went into the kitchen, no idea what happened, whether she bumped him, put a hand on him as she walked past or what, but he bit her hand really badly! Barry took him straight to the vets and had him put to sleep. Can't take risks with children, as he'd already bitten me when I went to tell him off for something a few months earlier.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

so you think its best to have him pts eileen? as much as im angry at him, its makin me tearful even typin this


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Barry's GSD had severe hip dysplasia and a very dicky tummy indeed and as he got older he got a bit grumpy as his problems started to cause him pain. One morning Elise went into the kitchen, no idea what happened, whether she bumped him, put a hand on him as she walked past or what, but he bit her hand really badly! Barry took him straight to the vets and had him put to sleep. Can't take risks with children, as he'd already bitten me when I went to tell him off for something a few months earlier.


My uncles lab had elbow dysplasia or similar. My cousin bumped into him one night and he lunged at him breaking two fingers, very nearly lost them. Like Barry, my uncle took him to the vets, he was pts within the hour


----------



## feorag

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so you think its best to have him pts eileen? as much as im angry at him, its makin me tearful even typin this


I don't necessarily think that Cat. 

Not knowing the circumstances makes it more difficult to know for sure whether something didn't actually happen that gave him the right to check the pup - not that I'm saying he was right to do it, but they are dogs after all and only know how to behave like dogs.



cloggers said:


> My uncles lab had elbow dysplasia or similar. My cousin bumped into him one night and he lunged at him breaking two fingers, very nearly lost them. Like Barry, my uncle took him to the vets, he was pts within the hour


Sad! :sad:


----------



## cloggers

Very sad, especially as two months before he wouldn't dream of hurting the kids, they were his little world. But the extent of the damage was too much to ignore and it was clear he must have been in pain to react that way 

Cat, could you take him to the vets and see if there is maybe an underlying health condition thats made him react so sharply? From poor Lenny's injuries it's going to be a difficult one to work out :grouphug:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

cloggers said:


> Very sad, especially as two months before he wouldn't dream of hurting the kids, they were his little world. But the extent of the damage was too much to ignore and it was clear he must have been in pain to react that way
> 
> Cat, could you take him to the vets and see if there is maybe an underlying health condition thats made him react so sharply? From poor Lenny's injuries it's going to be a difficult one to work out :grouphug:


Ditta doesnt think there is, she knows what hes like havin had him for years. Hes always been food agressive like i said, but we always make sure theres no food about. just dont think hes very tolerant of anythin in his old age. Physically theres nothin wrong with him, thats whats makin it so hard to do


----------



## feorag

Then you really are in a crap situation, both of you! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

How's Lenny now??

Been around Trafford doing some window shopping... Needed it. More work drama and I just can't handle much more. Ended up crying in the bloody food court over my Barburrito. Anyways... I found these and I LOVE them. Perfect, except the price... £60. Anybody know where I can find something similar, but a hell of a lot cheaper?


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I'm going to college!!
> 
> 2 A's, 4 B's and 5 C's. Very, very happy :flrt:


Wow, well done Chloe! :no1:


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> How's Lenny now??
> 
> Been around Trafford doing some window shopping... Needed it. More work drama and I just can't handle much more. Ended up crying in the bloody food court over my Barburrito. Anyways... I found these and I LOVE them. Perfect, except the price... £60. Anybody know where I can find something similar, but a hell of a lot cheaper?
> 
> image
> 
> image


I'll have a look now : victory: ( I'm just sat killing time before sleep starts to kick in, so will keep me amused)


----------



## fantapants

Talulah is screaming the house down and pacing like a maniac.......is this her in season? It sounds like......"HAROOOOOOO.............*HAROOOOOOOOOOOOO"*


I can't wait to get her neutered if this is going to be like every season. Sounds like a child being tortured :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cat, I would definately get the old Collie checked over by the vet, just to be sure there is no underlying health problem that caused him to reprimand Lenny so harshly. It could be something that can be managed, by careful supervision or even by putting the old bot in another room when the pups are having a mad half hour. When Joe, our old JRT, was going senile, he never once lost his temper with the other dogs, even Indy who loved her uncle Joe & used to pester him all the time to play.


----------



## *H*

*H* said:


> I'll have a look now : victory: ( I'm just sat killing time before sleep starts to kick in, so will keep me amused)


Not having much luck, have seen loads very very similar, but with a taller heel, and not real suede, as those are.
Did you notice what they was called? I love their name! 

Office DOROTHYS FRIEND RED SUEDE Shoes - Womens Mid Heels Shoes - Office Shoes


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I did notice their name  I commented on it too *lol* I don't really mind if they aren't real suede, but the heels definitely have to be short-ish, cuz of the aforementioned spaziness  been browsing ebay both here and in the US... Will keep trawling tomorrow  thanx for noseying


----------



## feorag

fantapants said:


> Talulah is screaming the house down and pacing like a maniac.......is this her in season? It sounds like......"HAROOOOOOO.............*HAROOOOOOOOOOOOO"*
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get her neutered if this is going to be like every season. Sounds like a child being tortured :lol2:


If she's walking around like an animated banana, then she sure is! :lol2:

When Sorcha first started to have her seasons, my neighbours asked me if I had someone staying with a baby cos they could hear the baby crying in the garden! :lol2:

Sorry Jen, seen nowt like those shoes on my shopping trips at all! :sad:

And now I'm off to bed


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> If she's walking around like an animated banana, then she sure is! :lol2:
> 
> When Sorcha first started to have her seasons, my neighbours asked me if I had someone staying with a baby cos they could hear the baby crying in the garden! :lol2:
> 
> Sorry Jen, seen nowt like those shoes on my shopping trips at all! :sad:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed


Goodnight Eileen xx


----------



## Shell195

Been saying goodbyes to Daniel tonight


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear about Lenny, Cat & Ditta  Dunno what to suggest about the old boy though 

Jen I've been oggling shoes for you..but Will has pointed out that my idea of a low heel is a bit ...warped shall we say lol but here goes.

Next suede sandals red/coral size 6 in box worn once | eBay wasn't sure whether you'd like the strappy detail or whether you just wanted slip ons?

RAVEL RED SUEDE LADIES SHOES | eBay aren't all too cheap, also not sure on what toe you wanted, rounded, pointed, slightly pointed. Not sure they'd go with that gorgeous dress :??

RED SUEDE KITTEN HEEL SHOES Russell & Bromley | eBay pointed :?

RED SUEDE SHOES by LAURA ASHLEY...Sz : 39 UK:6 | eBay < these I actually sort of love...they're platforms so easier to walk in but not obviously so, and the style is quite fitting.

Then there's Red Herring Suede Look Deep Red Court Shoes Size 6 | eBay these were the ones that got Will questioning my 'common sense heel height choices' :?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Been saying goodbyes to Daniel tonight


Awww ((hugs))


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Amalthea said:


> How's Lenny now??
> 
> Been around Trafford doing some window shopping... Needed it. More work drama and I just can't handle much more. Ended up crying in the bloody food court over my Barburrito. Anyways... I found these and I LOVE them. Perfect, except the price... £60. Anybody know where I can find something similar, but a hell of a lot cheaper?
> 
> image
> 
> image


hes still at the vet, wire is in place, and the vet says the fracture will heal on its own shes pretty sure. ive woke up far too early, gone to get some money out n dits has for some reason managed to catch her hazards in the car so theyve been on all night so now the car is dead!! which totally cocks me up for work and us both up for goin gettin lenny!! my bike is behind the car so cant get it out!. its on charge now, but it may take a while!! i could just cry

love the shoes btw. have you looked on ebay?


----------



## Amalthea

Will try browsing ebay a bit more today... Those last two pairs are lovely, Katie!  Not sure I could stand in the red herring ones, though *lol*

Cat, it sounds like things just keep building  I'm so sorry....


----------



## Amalthea

Darren's new single 

Darren Hayes - Black Out The Sun - YouTube

Really needed this beautiful man to release this today.


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> How's Lenny now??
> 
> Been around Trafford doing some window shopping... Needed it. More work drama and I just can't handle much more. Ended up crying in the bloody food court over my Barburrito. Anyways... I found these and I LOVE them. Perfect, except the price... £60. Anybody know where I can find something similar, but a hell of a lot cheaper?
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Ditta and FFLF so sorry to hear about your pup troubles 

Jen - I can't see your original photos but I have an idea what you are after. If you step out of your shoes try sicuros by acanum accessories. (Just google their name). My friend Jo runs the company and those are awesome. Will BRB with some ideas.


----------



## Amalthea

Those are an awesome idea!!  It's not that I step out of my shoes, though... It's just I can't walk worth crap in high heels *lol*


----------



## Nix

I know these are evil animal print but this kinda thing?
TPS Latin Ballroom Salsa Custom-made Dance Shoes D442 | eBay

These are a dance shoe so extra padded in the feet. I buy from this company for my salsa shoes.

Something like this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TPS-Latin...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item905b0a6ab3

Or dorothy like

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TPS-Latin...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item905afe6a3e

You can choose your heel height on all of these and they don't take nearly as long to deliver as they say they do!


----------



## Amalthea

Ish....


----------



## Amalthea

These are the ones I tried on 

Office DOROTHYS FRIEND RED SUEDE Shoes - Womens Mid Heels Shoes - Office Shoes


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

what do you mean things sound like they keep buildin jen?

nix, thanks x


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I've got a day off! :2thumb: 

Been a busy week so I'm doing nowt today - aparty from walking Skye and calling into the shops for urgent supplies!

Anyway - start the morning with a laugh, I've just seen this on "This Morning" and had to share! Cats Playing Patty-cake, what they were saying... - YouTube


----------



## Skarlet

Hi Jen, Long time lurker here, these red shoes are amazing...

Women's Red Schuh Clara Bow Glitter Court at Schuh


----------



## feorag

If you're a lurker, why not join in??? :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

JUst taken Dan for last minute shopping, he leaves in 25 minutes:gasp:
No more whiskers in the sink or bath left looking likes its never cleaned, no more buying or cooking extra food, no more handing money out when hes skint either:2thumb:


----------



## Skarlet

I have been meaning to get more involved. I am always a little wary of posting on forums as it doesn't always sound like it comes across right. 

I also don't have any pets at the moment, which makes me think its weird being on a pet forum although its because I love pets of all types and get to see soo many cute ones.


----------



## Shell195

Skarlet said:


> I have been meaning to get more involved. I am always a little wary of posting on forums as it doesn't always sound like it comes across right.
> 
> I also don't have any pets at the moment, which makes me think its weird being on a pet forum although its because I love pets of all types and get to see soo many cute ones.


 
We dont take offence easily on this thread, we are all friends together so feel free to join in:2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Hi Skarlet, we are an easy going, difficut to offend bunch in here so why not stay a while 


Ah Jen I see what you mean now with the shoes. I love those courst. £63 is pricey though. Bear with me and I'll have another bash. Btw if you struggle in heels and ankle strap is good. Stabilises the shoe on your foot to make you walk more naturally but is down to your preference 

BTW is patent red allowed?


----------



## Skarlet

Well let me introduce myself... 

My name is Alice, I don't currently have any pets although when I first joined I had cats and reptiles. I was brought up with Siamese cats and still love them, and love cats of all types although wouldn't have long haired.

I also love dogs and puppies, but as I rent and work full time is not feasible to have one. I was going to get a cat but have decided to wait a bit longer so I come here to get my pet fix.


----------



## fantapants

Skarlet said:


> Well let me introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Alice, I don't currently have any pets although when I first joined I had cats and reptiles. I was brought up with Siamese cats and still love them, and love cats of all types although wouldn't have long haired.
> 
> I also love dogs and puppies, but as I rent and work full time is not feasible to have one. I was going to get a cat but have decided to wait a bit longer so I come here to get my pet fix.


Well hi, and welcome to the mad house  

Talulah the house cat, petrified of the outdoor and won't step foot of the window ledge has through the front door gap as my three year old went to play. Left alice covered in scratches where she fought to get out. The dirty lil strumpet ran right to the end of the path and into the bushes. We have had male cats in the garden screaming all night. I am gutted, my poor lil girl getting violated.......plus, I'm calling the vet to get her done next week. I can NOTdeal with this season screaming and nasty scratchy escape tactics.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> JUst taken Dan for last minute shopping, he leaves in 25 minutes:gasp:
> No more whiskers in the sink or bath left looking likes its never cleaned, no more buying or cooking extra food, no more handing money out when hes skint either:2thumb:


Aw, not quite empty nest sydrome cos you still have one left, but you'll get used to it! :lol2: 


Skarlet said:


> I have been meaning to get more involved. I am always a little wary of posting on forums as it doesn't always sound like it comes across right.
> 
> I also don't have any pets at the moment, which makes me think its weird being on a pet forum although its because I love pets of all types and get to see soo many cute ones.





Skarlet said:


> Well let me introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Alice, I don't currently have any pets although when I first joined I had cats and reptiles. I was brought up with Siamese cats and still love them, and love cats of all types although wouldn't have long haired.
> 
> I also love dogs and puppies, but as I rent and work full time is not feasible to have one. I was going to get a cat but have decided to wait a bit longer so I come here to get my pet fix.


Welcome Alice, as has already been said we are a very un-judgmental lot on here, which is why we are on this thread. I know what you mean about the written word - it can be misconstrued, but it takes a lot to offend us on here, so it's highly unlikely that anything you say would be misconstrued enough for anyone to get nasty. And whether you have pets or not, it doesn't matter as long as you love them!

And anyway, anyone who has ever lived with Siamese cats and loves them is more than welcome here - isn't that right Colin and Shell? :lol2:

I'm a bit excited this morning. After the bargain necklace and bracelet that Linden got at the car boot sale I went back to my original search on ebay for a snake skull. I've been trying to buy one for a few years so that I can show children how their teeth point inwards to stop any struggling critter from escaping, but they go for a bit more than I want to pay.

Anyway, yesterday afternoon I bought some rattlesnake vertebrae, which I thought would be good to show the children as separate items that they can actually handle, because an average rattler is a similar length to a corn, but I also thought I might use some to make some earrings - goth type you see, to try and sell on here. 

So I bought the vertebrae and e-mailed the guy to ask if there was any chance that he might have a skull that I could buy, explaining that I wanted it to educate children in my job at the sanctuary.

This morning I got this e-mail back! :gasp:

_Eileen:_

_WOW have I put together some extra rattlesnake items for your shipment that you will be able to use with your snake talks or display. The items include some Diamondback Rattlesnake ribs, rattles, and some tanned skin pieces. In terms of the Prairie Rattlesnake, I have included some head and tail sections of tanned skins, rattles, fangs, ribs, and skull plates. I hope you have pierced ears, beause I also included a pair of rattle earrings._

He's invoiced me for the combined items of vertebrae that I bought and hasn't charged me any extra!! :gasp: I've e-mailed him back telling him to invoice me if he wants me to pay any more.

I'm really excited to see all of what comes! :gasp: :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

How awesome. Sounds like the guy is pleased you are educating kids about rattlers. 

Alice *hi* 


Jen - I can't access it here but go on alternative footwear and search for the 420 red court (I think it was 420). You can search by heel height on there too


----------



## fantapants

Eileen do you have a link from where you bought the snake vertebrae? I have been looking for rattler stuff to go with my other snake skulls and formaldehyde preserved display pieces.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, not quite empty nest sydrome cos you still have one left, but you'll get used to it! :lol2:
> 
> Im used to it already:lol2:
> 
> 
> Welcome Alice, as has already been said we are a very un-judgmental lot on here, which is why we are on this thread. I know what you mean about the written word - it can be misconstrued, but it takes a lot to offend us on here, so it's highly unlikely that anything you say would be misconstrued enough for anyone to get nasty. And whether you have pets or not, it doesn't matter as long as you love them!
> 
> And anyway, anyone who has ever lived with Siamese cats and loves them is more than welcome here - isn't that right Colin and Shell? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Siamese are wonderful:flrt: You will definately get your pet fix on here Alice as well as all our moans about life, we talk about everything
> :2thumb:
> I'm a bit excited this morning. After the bargain necklace and bracelet that Linden got at the car boot sale I went back to my original search on ebay for a snake skull. I've been trying to buy one for a few years so that I can show children how their teeth point inwards to stop any struggling critter from escaping, but they go for a bit more than I want to pay.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday afternoon I bought some rattlesnake vertebrae, which I thought would be good to show the children as separate items that they can actually handle, because an average rattler is a similar length to a corn, but I also thought I might use some to make some earrings - goth type you see, to try and sell on here.
> 
> So I bought the vertebrae and e-mailed the guy to ask if there was any chance that he might have a skull that I could buy, explaining that I wanted it to educate children in my job at the sanctuary.
> 
> This morning I got this e-mail back! :gasp:
> 
> _Eileen:_
> 
> _WOW have I put together some extra rattlesnake items for your shipment that you will be able to use with your snake talks or display. The items include some Diamondback Rattlesnake ribs, rattles, and some tanned skin pieces. In terms of the Prairie Rattlesnake, I have included some head and tail sections of tanned skins, rattles, fangs, ribs, and skull plates. I hope you have pierced ears, beause I also included a pair of rattle earrings._
> 
> He's invoiced me for the combined items of vertebrae that I bought and hasn't charged me any extra!! :gasp: I've e-mailed him back telling him to invoice me if he wants me to pay any more.
> 
> I'm really excited to see all of what comes! :gasp: :2thumb:


 
Eileen the Bone Collector :lol2:
What a nice person he sounds:no1:



Skarlet said:


> Well let me introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Alice, I don't currently have any pets although when I first joined I had cats and reptiles. I was brought up with Siamese cats and still love them, and love cats of all types although wouldn't have long haired.
> 
> I also love dogs and puppies, but as I rent and work full time is not feasible to have one. I was going to get a cat but have decided to wait a bit longer so I come here to get my pet fix.


You can enjoy our pets we have an awful lot between us:2thumb:



fantapants said:


> Well hi, and welcome to the mad house
> 
> Talulah the house cat, petrified of the outdoor and won't step foot of the window ledge has through the front door gap as my three year old went to play. Left alice covered in scratches where she fought to get out. The dirty lil strumpet ran right to the end of the path and into the bushes. We have had male cats in the garden screaming all night. I am gutted, my poor lil girl getting violated.......plus, I'm calling the vet to get her done next week. I can NOTdeal with this season screaming and nasty scratchy escape tactics.


My Siamese girls used to open windows to escape when they were calling, we ended up with childlocks on them all:lol2:


----------



## feorag

fantapants said:


> Talulah the house cat, petrified of the outdoor and won't step foot of the window ledge has through the front door gap as my three year old went to play. Left alice covered in scratches where she fought to get out. The dirty lil strumpet ran right to the end of the path and into the bushes. We have had male cats in the garden screaming all night. I am gutted, my poor lil girl getting violated.......plus, I'm calling the vet to get her done next week. I can NOTdeal with this season screaming and nasty scratchy escape tactics.


Get her done asap! Don't forget it takes a cat 24 hours from mating to actually ovulate, so she's not technically pregnant for another day. Do her early next week and there shouldn't be any complications at all.



fantapants said:


> Eileen do you have a link from where you bought the snake vertebrae? I have been looking for rattler stuff to go with my other snake skulls and formaldehyde preserved display pieces.


I just searched in ebay for "snake vertebrae" as I've been doing for years for "snake skulls" and got them from this guy, he does large numbers of smaller vertebrae and smaller numbers of larger vertebrae eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## fantapants

Spoke to the vets and they said that as she has gained 400g she should be ok to be done......so next Tuesday she is getting done providing the vet is happy with her progress.

I just can't believe how much she has changed! She forced her way out of the house in a big spotty hissing all claws out tantrum and ran for the hills. I had no idea they were so noisy, she kept everybody awake last night. Barry tried to catch her earlier but he said she was with a big angry looking black tomcat......she took one look at Barry and ran into the bushes :gasp: My cat is a tramp :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Skarlet said:


> Hi Jen, Long time lurker here, these red shoes are amazing...
> 
> Women's Red Schuh Clara Bow Glitter Court at Schuh



Welcome Alice... just had to say I LOVE those shoes. I found some similar without the bow a few years back and have struggled finding similar since (they didn't have my size..I was devastated)


----------



## Skarlet

Schuh have some amazing glittery shoes and boots. I suck at wearing heels now (I work in IT and wear trainers/boots everyday) but love love love shoes.

Eddygecko on here cleans and glues snake skulls together, he has some amazing photos and I think he sells some.


----------



## Shell195

fantapants said:


> Spoke to the vets and they said that as she has gained 400g she should be ok to be done......so next Tuesday she is getting done providing the vet is happy with her progress.
> 
> I just can't believe how much she has changed! She forced her way out of the house in a big spotty hissing all claws out tantrum and ran for the hills. I had no idea they were so noisy, she kept everybody awake last night. Barry tried to catch her earlier but he said she was with a big angry looking black tomcat......she took one look at Barry and ran into the bushes :gasp: My cat is a tramp :gasp:


 


Just mind she doesnt go walkabout Ali as she isnt familiar with the area.
Ive got a cat trap you can borrow if you want but it needs a new plastic end piece as the last person to borrow it lost it:bash:


----------



## ditta

lenny staying at vets a little longer to keep him on fluids, we can maybe have him back later


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Just mind she doesnt go walkabout Ali as she isnt familiar with the area.
> Ive got a cat trap you can borrow if you want but it needs a new plastic end piece as the last person to borrow it lost it:bash:


That sucks Shell.

Fantapants - I hope you get her home soon. 



ditta said:


> lenny staying at vets a little longer to keep him on fluids, we can maybe have him back later


Hope you can have him back soon. Poor lenny. *Gentle hugs *


----------



## fantapants

Shell195 said:


> Just mind she doesnt go walkabout Ali as she isnt familiar with the area.
> Ive got a cat trap you can borrow if you want but it needs a new plastic end piece as the last person to borrow it lost it:bash:


i just found her in the back garden with the BIGGEST black cat i have ever seen. I am pretty sure its the cat that used to try and bully timmy and melody before they were confined to the house and neutered a few years ago . After looking at him i would say that maybe he is the father of the kittens we have. He is jet black but with faded grey stripes and a greyish tail . The stripes dont show up on camera but i did get a pic of him as he was trying to get through my kitchen window to get to Talulah.

say hello to the dirty beast that raped my baby ( i know she fought claw and tooth to escape but she is a good girl.....he must have forced her into it somehow:blush


----------



## cloggers

Well it's been an eventful day, I've just got back from the sixth form enrolment that I'm not even going to. Apparently an argument had broken out between my two friends and a girl that we have some slight history (which involved a boy as usual). Another friend had rung me and told me I should probably come and resolve the situation :roll: I've managed to get a fair few scratches but everyone went home in one piece :lol2: Thats fleetwood for you, can't go anywhere without a fight, you wouldn't believe these people are 16/17 would you :roll:



Skarlet said:


> Well let me introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Alice, I don't currently have any pets although when I first joined I had cats and reptiles. I was brought up with Siamese cats and still love them, and love cats of all types although wouldn't have long haired.
> 
> I also love dogs and puppies, but as I rent and work full time is not feasible to have one. I was going to get a cat but have decided to wait a bit longer so I come here to get my pet fix.


Welcome to the thread, we're lovely in here :flrt:



fantapants said:


> i just found her in the back garden with the BIGGEST black cat i have ever seen. I am pretty sure its the cat that used to try and bully timmy and melody before they were confined to the house and neutered a few years ago . After looking at him i would say that maybe he is the father of the kittens we have. He is jet black but with faded grey stripes and a greyish tail . The stripes dont show up on camera but i did get a pic of him as he was trying to get through my kitchen window to get to Talulah.
> 
> say hello to the dirty beast that raped my baby ( i know she fought claw and tooth to escape but she is a good girl.....he must have forced her into it somehow:blush
> 
> image


At least he's a looker :flrt: I know how you feel though, my poor Ozzy is 'flipped' on her back and sniffed by the other dogs! She certainly isn't a tart :whistling2:


----------



## Nix

Well done for breaking up a potential scrap Chloe.

Lol tarts all round. My Keiko was an indoor cat until she was 1 and was spayed at around 9 months. Never had a problem with her fortunately.

Also anyone got any ideas how I talk my OH out of wanting a seal point siamese?! Not the right cat for our house!


----------



## Skarlet

They are super gorgeous though Nix.. 

Maybe try and tempt him to other breeds, you don't want a bully cat?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> *I know these are evil animal print* but this kinda thing?
> TPS Latin Ballroom Salsa Custom-made Dance Shoes D442 | eBay
> 
> These are a dance shoe so extra padded in the feet. I buy from this company for my salsa shoes.
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> TPS Latin Ballroom Salsa Custom-made Dance Shoes D171 | eBay
> 
> Or dorothy like
> 
> TPS Latin Ballroom Salsa Custom-made Dance Shoes D51 | eBay
> 
> You can choose your heel height on all of these and they don't take nearly as long to deliver as they say they do!


Hey Nic, whats wrong with animal print??? Im like a male Bet Lynch, I love my leopard print! I have an amazing leopard print shirt, that I bought for Clark's 23rd birthday down Canal Street, its very Daffyd Thomas (Little Britain), tight & a tad goth-esque. Unfortunately its too small for me now, but once I've lost this weight.... :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

It depends why it's not right for your house, I love siamese.
Show him this :flrt:
Lady And The Tramp - The Siamese Cat Song - YouTube


----------



## Zoo-Man

Skarlet said:


> Hi Jen, Long time lurker here, these red shoes are amazing...
> 
> Women's Red Schuh Clara Bow Glitter Court at Schuh


Ah, a lurker, I'll get a stick & beat it out of hiding....

:lol2:


----------



## Nix

Precisely, we have my mog keiko who is 6. Mostly placid cat but wouldn't accept a dominant (breed) cat. Like a siamese (or bengal). Plus they are super demanding and noisy. My regular mog can annoy the hell out of me let alone the loud siamese whinge. 

I don't doubt they are gorgeous cats - they are - just not the right breed if we want to have a second cat. 

I quite fancy a somali, beautiful cats and people orientated but they don't float his boat. All the cats he likes are oriental short hair types.


----------



## ditta

we collecting lenny at 6pm, theysaid he would do better at home he not liking the vets, but he has to go back in the morning


----------



## Zoo-Man

Skarlet said:


> Well let me introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Alice, I don't currently have any pets although when I first joined I had cats and reptiles. I was brought up with Siamese cats and still love them, and love cats of all types although wouldn't have long haired.
> 
> I also love dogs and puppies, but as I rent and work full time is not feasible to have one. I was going to get a cat but have decided to wait a bit longer so I come here to get my pet fix.


Ooo, another Siamese lover! Hi Alice. Im Colin, I live with my partner Clark (CE1985F on here) & a fair few animals. We have 3 dogs (2 smooth-coat Chihuahuas & 1 Boston Terrier), 2 Siamese cats, 3 parrots & 4 tortoises. New additions should be arriving in the future :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aw, not quite empty nest sydrome cos you still have one left, but you'll get used to it! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Welcome Alice, as has already been said we are a very un-judgmental lot on here, which is why we are on this thread. I know what you mean about the written word - it can be misconstrued, but it takes a lot to offend us on here, so it's highly unlikely that anything you say would be misconstrued enough for anyone to get nasty. And whether you have pets or not, it doesn't matter as long as you love them!
> 
> *And anyway, anyone who has ever lived with Siamese cats and loves them is more than welcome here - isn't that right Colin and Shell?* :lol2:
> 
> I'm a bit excited this morning. After the bargain necklace and bracelet that Linden got at the car boot sale I went back to my original search on ebay for a snake skull. I've been trying to buy one for a few years so that I can show children how their teeth point inwards to stop any struggling critter from escaping, but they go for a bit more than I want to pay.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday afternoon I bought some rattlesnake vertebrae, which I thought would be good to show the children as separate items that they can actually handle, because an average rattler is a similar length to a corn, but I also thought I might use some to make some earrings - goth type you see, to try and sell on here.
> 
> So I bought the vertebrae and e-mailed the guy to ask if there was any chance that he might have a skull that I could buy, explaining that I wanted it to educate children in my job at the sanctuary.
> 
> This morning I got this e-mail back! :gasp:
> 
> _Eileen:_
> 
> _WOW have I put together some extra rattlesnake items for your shipment that you will be able to use with your snake talks or display. The items include some Diamondback Rattlesnake ribs, rattles, and some tanned skin pieces. In terms of the Prairie Rattlesnake, I have included some head and tail sections of tanned skins, rattles, fangs, ribs, and skull plates. I hope you have pierced ears, beause I also included a pair of rattle earrings._
> 
> He's invoiced me for the combined items of vertebrae that I bought and hasn't charged me any extra!! :gasp: I've e-mailed him back telling him to invoice me if he wants me to pay any more.
> 
> I'm really excited to see all of what comes! :gasp: :2thumb:


Very true Eileen! 

Sounds like you'll be getting a very interesting parcel through the post soon hun. The only thing that worries me is where the body parts came from, not one of those horrible Rattlesnake roundups I hope.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Well done for breaking up a potential scrap Chloe.
> 
> Lol tarts all round. My Keiko was an indoor cat until she was 1 and was spayed at around 9 months. Never had a problem with her fortunately.
> 
> Also anyone got any ideas how I talk my OH out of wanting a seal point siamese?! Not the right cat for our house!


Martin has fatastic taste Nic! He can come & get his Siamese fix at ours with Zander (not seal point, but cream point). Zander's sister Clio will just linger in the background, as she doesn't do 'outsiders'. :lol2:


----------



## Skarlet

Hey Colin, Chloe, Nix, Esarosa, Shell and Feorag!

Thanks for making me feel so welcome. I have admired all the pics of your pets in other threads, and hopefully one day will have some of my own to show off.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I was planning on planting up my new border in the front garden today, but its been raining all day here. Instead I cleared the windowsill on the landing & filled it with various varities of Ivy cuttings. I hope its dry tomorrow, so I can finish the border, I have compost & plants at the ready.


----------



## cloggers

Skarlet said:


> Hey Colin, Chloe, Nix, Esarosa, Shell and Feorag!
> 
> Thanks for making me feel so welcome. I have admired all the pics of your pets in other threads, and hopefully one day will have some of my own to show off.


Not a problem 
Ozzy will even offer you a gravy bone!











Zoo-Man said:


> I was planning on planting up my new border in the front garden today, but its been raining all day here. Instead I cleared the windowsill on the landing & filled it with various varities of Ivy cuttings. I hope its dry tomorrow, so I can finish the border, I have compost & plants at the ready.


Did you get all the Lavender you wanted? Where was it on offer? my mums pestering :whip:


If anyone fancies buying me a Siamese feel free, I just melted..


----------



## Zoo-Man

Melt over this.....









:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Skarlet

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: They are all sooooo cute!


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Melt over this.....
> 
> image
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


eeek :flrt: 
I want a siamese


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Not a problem
> Ozzy will even offer you a gravy bone!
> image
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you get all the Lavender you wanted? Where was it on offer? my mums pestering* :whip:
> 
> 
> If anyone fancies buying me a Siamese feel free, I just melted..
> image


Lidl are selling packs of 3 small Lavender plants for £2.99. I just got one pack.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> eeek :flrt:
> I want a siamese


Thats my boy Zander. He's like a dog. He'll sit on command & loves to play fetch with a ball of screwed-up paper. His little sister Clio is pretty skittish, & only lets us stroke her occassionally.


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Lidl are selling packs of 3 small Lavender plants for £2.99. I just got one pack.


ahh right thanks, no doubt I'll be dragged round Lidl in search of lavender tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Heres Zander & Clio together on their scratch tower









:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## cloggers

Awwww!! Know I really want one, or two :whistling2:
Have you had them both from kittens?


----------



## Nix

Nice siamese Col. If we already had a siamese then another one wouldn't be such a problem. Are yours particularly noisy. I prefer cats that chirp and chirrup than mao.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Awwww!! Know I really want one, or two :whistling2:
> Have you had them both from kittens?





Nix said:


> Nice siamese Col. If we already had a siamese then another one wouldn't be such a problem. Are yours particularly noisy. I prefer cats that chirp and chirrup than mao.


I got Zander when he was about 7 months old, & got Clio when she was about 15 weeks old. Zander is noisy when he wants feeding, or if he wants your attention, but other than that, they aren't too bad.


----------



## feorag

fantapants said:


> Spoke to the vets and they said that as she has gained 400g she should be ok to be done......so next Tuesday she is getting done providing the vet is happy with her progress.
> 
> I just can't believe how much she has changed! She forced her way out of the house in a big spotty hissing all claws out tantrum and ran for the hills. I had no idea they were so noisy, she kept everybody awake last night. Barry tried to catch her earlier but he said she was with a big angry looking black tomcat......she took one look at Barry and ran into the bushes :gasp: My cat is a tramp :gasp:


All female cats are tramps when they are in season! They are driven to mate because if they don't they will just come straight back into season again and again until they are mated, so there's little choice in their behaviour sadly! Who would be a female cat?? :gasp:


Skarlet said:


> Eddygecko on here cleans and glues snake skulls together, he has some amazing photos and I think he sells some.


Hmm.... I might pm him and see if he has any for sale.


fantapants said:


> say hello to the dirty beast that raped my baby ( i know she fought claw and tooth to escape but she is a good girl.....he must have forced her into it somehow:blush
> 
> image


I think he's incredibly handsome - I'd far rather I had kittens from him than some of the ugly mugs I see around the doors! :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Ah, a lurker, I'll get a stick & beat it out of hiding....
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2:



ditta said:


> we collecting lenny at 6pm, theysaid he would do better at home he not liking the vets, but he has to go back in the morning


Poor Lenny - I bet you'll be glad to have him back though! 


Zoo-Man said:


> Sounds like you'll be getting a very interesting parcel through the post soon hun. The only thing that worries me is where the body parts came from, not one of those horrible Rattlesnake roundups I hope.


I don't think the guy goes out and makes a living from them as his website page is extremely informative and he helped to write a book about them. if he's that interesting I don't see him going out and killing them just for their 'bones' - leastways I hope not!



Zoo-Man said:


> I was planning on planting up my new border in the front garden today, but its been raining all day here. Instead I cleared the windowsill on the landing & filled it with various varities of Ivy cuttings. I hope its dry tomorrow, so I can finish the border, I have compost & plants at the ready.


The plants I bought last Friday are still sitting outside the back door! :roll: I had a thought this morning about where I was going to plant them and then it started raining! :roll:



cloggers said:


> If anyone fancies buying me a Siamese feel free, I just melted..
> image


Sorry to disappoint you Chloe but that kitten is as far removed from a Siamese kitten as you'll ever get. It looks like a colourpoint British Shorthair.

Siamese kittens are skinny little critters with big lugs. This is Luna when she was a coupla weeks older than that kitten looks in the photograph, so she's starting to look less 'gremlin-ish' than they do when they are very young.


----------



## Nix

Chloe - that could be a snowshoe...


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Sorry to disappoint you Chloe but that kitten is as far removed from a Siamese kitten as you'll ever get. It looks like a colourpoint British Shorthair.
> 
> Siamese kittens are skinny little critters with big lugs. This is Luna when she was a coupla weeks older than that kitten looks in the photograph, so she's starting to look less 'gremlin-ish' than they do when they are very young.
> 
> image



I wasn't sure if it was, it looked too chunky if you get what I mean. I just took googles word :lol2:
Well I'll have a siamese and that exact kitten as well :flrt:


----------



## Nix

You should look up snowshoes, like a chunky siamese  

I quite fancy birmans!


----------



## cloggers

Nix said:


> Chloe - that could be a snowshoe...


ooo they look similar :flrt:



> In the 1960s, a cat, owned by Siamese cat breeder Dorothy Hinds-Daugherty, produced a litter of Siamese kittens in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Three of the kittens had unique markings, consisting of white points and feet.[2] Intrigued by their looks, she began working to breed cats like them, using seal point Siamese with bicolor American Shorthairs.


Which I suppose would suggest why it sort of looked like a siamese?


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Chloe - that could be a snowshoe...


Snowshoes have white mitts - they look kinda like a short haired Birman, so that kitten definitely isn't a Snowshoe.

This is one of my friend's Colourpoint British Shorthairs taken beside it's mum when it was about 5 weeks old


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> Hi Skarlet, we are an easy going, difficut to offend bunch in here so why not stay a while
> 
> 
> Ah Jen I see what you mean now with the shoes. I love those courst. £63 is pricey though. Bear with me and I'll have another bash. Btw if you struggle in heels and ankle strap is good. Stabilises the shoe on your foot to make you walk more naturally but is down to your preference
> 
> BTW is patent red allowed?


Patent red COULD be allowed if it was the right shoe... But I'm not an overly shiney type of girl :lol2:



Nix said:


> How awesome. Sounds like the guy is pleased you are educating kids about rattlers.
> 
> Alice *hi*
> 
> 
> Jen - I can't access it here but go on alternative footwear and search for the 420 red court (I think it was 420). You can search by heel height on there too


I'll have a nosey 



Esarosa said:


> Welcome Alice... just had to say I LOVE those shoes. I found some similar without the bow a few years back and have struggled finding similar since (they didn't have my size..I was devastated)





Skarlet said:


> Schuh have some amazing glittery shoes and boots. I suck at wearing heels now (I work in IT and wear trainers/boots everyday) but love love love shoes.
> 
> Eddygecko on here cleans and glues snake skulls together, he has some amazing photos and I think he sells some.


It's a good thing Katie (Esarosa) quoted that, cuz I would have missed it completely! :blush: They're lovely!!! And welcome, Alice!! :welcome: Thanx for joining in the big shoe hunt! :no1:

ETA: Oh yeah!!! Eileen, that ebayer sounds fantastic!! How lovely of him!


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> Snowshoes have white mitts - they look kinda like a short haired Birman, so that kitten definitely isn't a Snowshoe.
> 
> This is one of my friend's Colourpoint British Shorthairs taken beside it's mum when it was about 5 weeks old
> 
> image


They always remind me of the Scarecrow out of Wizard of Oz because of the different coloured nose! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

*H* said:


> They always remind me of the Scarecrow out of Wizard of Oz because of the different coloured nose! :lol2:


:lol2: I don't know much about BSH, but what I do know is that all Himalayan cats are born white and the colour points come in fairly slowly, so even if that kitten is a seal point it's very dark for the age it looks.

Jen, he does sound a great guy doesn't he - he's even put in a booklet about Rattlesnakes that he helped to write! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Not a problem
> Ozzy will even offer you a gravy bone!
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get all the Lavender you wanted? Where was it on offer? my mums pestering :whip:
> 
> 
> If anyone fancies buying me a Siamese feel free, I just melted..
> image


 

Sooo not Siamese:lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Melt over this.....
> 
> image
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


:mf_dribble:



Zoo-Man said:


> Heres Zander & Clio together on their scratch tower
> 
> image
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


:mf_dribble:



ditta said:


> we collecting lenny at 6pm, theysaid he would do better at home he not liking the vets, but he has to go back in the morning


 

Awww, poor little pupster 



feorag said:


> All female cats are tramps when they are in season! They are driven to mate because if they don't they will just come straight back into season again and again until they are mated, so there's little choice in their behaviour sadly! Who would be a female cat?? :gasp:
> Hmm.... I might pm him and see if he has any for sale.
> I think he's incredibly handsome - I'd far rather I had kittens from him than some of the ugly mugs I see around the doors! :lol2:
> :lol2:
> 
> Poor Lenny - I bet you'll be glad to have him back though!
> I don't think the guy goes out and makes a living from them as his website page is extremely informative and he helped to write a book about them. if he's that interesting I don't see him going out and killing them just for their 'bones' - leastways I hope not!
> 
> The plants I bought last Friday are still sitting outside the back door! :roll: I had a thought this morning about where I was going to plant them and then it started raining! :roll:
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you Chloe but that kitten is as far removed from a Siamese kitten as you'll ever get. It looks like a colourpoint British Shorthair.
> 
> Siamese kittens are skinny little critters with big lugs. This is Luna when she was a coupla weeks older than that kitten looks in the photograph, so she's starting to look less 'gremlin-ish' than they do when they are very young.
> 
> image


 

That moggy is very handsome but if he lived near me he would be nutless by now:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Grrrrr one son goes, one returns:bash: Chris is having problems due to his ADHD so hes asked to come home, see you on Tuesday Chris!


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Sooo not Siamese :lol2:


I just saw the face, and it came up when I googled siamese :lol2:
I've found the proper pictures now anyway, I still melted :flrt:


----------



## kemist

Buy Hush Puppies Womens Dream Shoes Dark Red at MandMDirect.com

how about these should be comfy for heels as well?

Buy Hush Puppies Womens Katsia Wedge Sandal Red Leather at MandMDirect.com

Buy Hush Puppies Womens Angelica Shoes Red at MandMDirect.com


i might have a free delivery code somewhere i'll have a look for you.


----------



## cloggers

ooo Thunder and lightening here, I love bad weather :flrt:

Rung my mum to check if Oz is ok with it, her first proper thunderstorm. She said she's sat on the floor in a blanket, I thought she was scared, turns out she'd been 'dancing' in the thunderstorm. Took ten minutes for my mum to drag her inside, fortunately before the lightening started. 

So thunderstorms are sorted, now we need the dreaded bonfire night and we'll be sorted on all fronts of whether she has an issue with loud noises


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> Buy Hush Puppies Womens Dream Shoes Dark Red at MandMDirect.com
> 
> how about these should be comfy for heels as well?
> 
> Buy Hush Puppies Womens Katsia Wedge Sandal Red Leather at MandMDirect.com
> 
> Buy Hush Puppies Womens Angelica Shoes Red at MandMDirect.com
> 
> 
> i might have a free delivery code somewhere i'll have a look for you.


 

I just cant imagine Jen in Hushpuppies:whistling2:


----------



## kemist

Shell195 said:


> I just cant imagine Jen in Hushpuppies:whistling2:


i admit its a long shot but in my defence they dont look like hush puppies. 
(hides in case a shoe is thrown at me)


----------



## Guest

Heres a couple of our kitten about 14 weeks old with our other cat who hated him at first now to see what they are like is great


----------



## MaMExotics

hey guys some cool cats i prefer the more exotic cats, well cant just make a random post so here is my marble bengal male "sarge"





































dose any one have any "bald" cats cant mind there names


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That moggy is very handsome but if he lived near me he would be nutless by now:whistling2:


And if he lived near me the same would happen! But then you knew that didn't you? :grin1: 


Shell195 said:


> Grrrrr one son goes, one returns:bash: Chris is having problems due to his ADHD so hes asked to come home, see you on Tuesday Chris!


Unbelievable!!! Does he take any medication for his ADHD Shell? So thunderstorms are sorted, now we need the dreaded bonfire night and we'll be sorted on all fronts of whether she has an issue with loud noises [/QUOTE]I have to say that for all Skye's anxieties etc, loud noises like thunder or fireworks don't bother him at all! 


Jaggers said:


> Heres a couple of our kitten about 14 weeks old with our other cat who hated him at first now to see what they are like is great


I love that perfect black pyramid running up the black & white cat's nose! :2thumb:


MaMExotics said:


> hey guys some cool cats i prefer the more exotic cats, well cant just make a random post so here is my marble bengal male "sarge"
> 
> dose any one have any "bald" cats cant mind there names


Shell has 2 Sphynx and is about to get another kitten.

Do you mind if I ask who bred your Bengal?

Jen, I know the heel is too high for you, but get a load of these and they come in red!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/STEAMPUNK-S...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item8010a16c7b


----------



## MaMExotics

feorag said:


> Do you mind if I ask who bred your Bengal?
> 
> Jen, I know the heel is too high for you, but get a load of these and they come in red!!! STEAMPUNK SKELETON HEEL SPIKED PLATFORM PUMP ~ 5 COLORS | eBay


my mum bought him from my dads friend thats a local breeder (dose not breed anymore)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lolly is just coming out of season, Daisy is just coming into season. So they are both on the settee play-fighting & humping each other at the same time. Little Indy is rather confused by this behaviour, so is trying to get in on the playing, but is randomly throwing a bit of humping too. Joy! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

kemist said:


> Buy Hush Puppies Womens Dream Shoes Dark Red at MandMDirect.com
> 
> how about these should be comfy for heels as well?
> 
> Buy Hush Puppies Womens Katsia Wedge Sandal Red Leather at MandMDirect.com
> 
> Buy Hush Puppies Womens Angelica Shoes Red at MandMDirect.com
> 
> 
> i might have a free delivery code somewhere i'll have a look for you.


Those last ones aren't too bad :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> I just cant imagine Jen in Hushpuppies:whistling2:


*LMAO* Most of the ones I like I know I'd end up getting a nose bleed from altitude and then falling on my ass! :blush:



feorag said:


> Jen, I know the heel is too high for you, but get a load of these and they come in red!!! STEAMPUNK SKELETON HEEL SPIKED PLATFORM PUMP ~ 5 COLORS | eBay


Those are awesome!! :mf_dribble: Found another pair that I REALLY like, but could never wear....

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

But look at these!! Very cute (I've seen them elsewhere) and second hand, so cheap!!!

Cute red and black lace court shoes size 6 | eBay

And I won the dress for £13!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

RED SATIN 6" HEEL PLATFORM FETISH BURLESQUE COURT SHOE | eBay

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195

MaMExotics said:


> hey guys some cool cats i prefer the more exotic cats, well cant just make a random post so here is my marble bengal male "sarge"
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> dose any one have any "bald" cats cant mind there names


 
Yes I have 2 Sphynx boys and a new kitten due here in October:flrt:Sarge is a very handsome lad 



















feorag said:


> And if he lived near me the same would happen! But then you knew that didn't you? :grin1:
> Unbelievable!!! Does he take any medication for his ADHD Shell? So thunderstorms are sorted, now we need the dreaded bonfire night and we'll be sorted on all fronts of whether she has an issue with loud noises


I have to say that for all Skye's anxieties etc, loud noises like thunder or fireworks don't bother him at all! 
I love that perfect black pyramid running up the black & white cat's nose! :2thumb:
Shell has 2 Sphynx and is about to get another kitten.

Do you mind if I ask who bred your Bengal?

Jen, I know the heel is too high for you, but get a load of these and they come in red!!! STEAMPUNK SKELETON HEEL SPIKED PLATFORM PUMP ~ 5 COLORS | eBay[/QUOTE]



Of course I knew you would have done the same as me:lol2:
Chris was on medication until he was 15 then the hospital weaned him off it. He finds it very hard to follow a routine so Im not sue what hes going to do. I feel really sorry for him as I know hes tried his best  Its made even worse that his big brother is going to be doing what he wanted to do

I love those shoes:2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly is just coming out of season, Daisy is just coming into season. So they are both on the settee play-fighting & humping each other at the same time. Little Indy is rather confused by this behaviour, so is trying to get in on the playing, but is randomly throwing a bit of humping too. Joy! :lol2:


:lol2: The joy of girls






Amalthea said:


> Those last ones aren't too bad :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> *LMAO* Most of the ones I like I know I'd end up getting a nose bleed from altitude and then falling on my ass! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome!! :mf_dribble: Found another pair that I REALLY like, but could never wear....
> 
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> But look at these!! Very cute (I've seen them elsewhere) and second hand, so cheap!!!
> 
> Cute red and black lace court shoes size 6 | eBay
> 
> And I won the dress for £13!!! :2thumb:


 

I always used to wear high shoes but these days I walk like Dick Emery if I wear them so dont bother:blush: Do you even know who Dick Emery is ?:lol2:

Cute shoes and well done on winning the dress at a bargain price


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Chris!! That's really gonna suck for him 

No idea at all who Dick Emery is, though *lol*


----------



## feorag

MaMExotics said:


> my mum bought him from my dads friend thats a local breeder (dose not breed anymore)


Didn't realise that there were any bengal breeders that far up north - assuming the breeder lived near Wick?



Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly is just coming out of season, Daisy is just coming into season. So they are both on the settee play-fighting & humping each other at the same time. Little Indy is rather confused by this behaviour, so is trying to get in on the playing, but is randomly throwing a bit of humping too. Joy! :lol2:


Does any of this 'woman' stuff rub off on either of you? :roll2:



Amalthea said:


> And I won the dress for £13!!! :2thumb:


That's excellent - you'll have to take a piccie for us when it arrives! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Of course I knew you would have done the same as me:lol2:
> Chris was on medication until he was 15 then the hospital weaned him off it. He finds it very hard to follow a routine so Im not sue what hes going to do. I feel really sorry for him as I know hes tried his best  Its made even worse that his big brother is going to be doing what he wanted to do
> 
> I always used to wear high shoes but these days I walk like Dick Emery if I wear them so dont bother:blush: Do you even know who Dick Emery is ?:lol2:
> 
> Cute shoes and well done on winning the dress at a bargain price


Would going back on it not help him? It sounds like he's found is perfect job and it would be such a shame if he lost it? Elise knows she needs to go back on her medication as her mood swings are getting bad again - she has an appointment with the psychiatrist on Tuesday and hopefully he'll put her back on them and then she'll be on an even keel again - hopefully! :roll:

Of course I know who Dick Emery is - you mean Mandy "Ooh, you are awful, but I like you" don't you? :lol2:

And now I'm off to bed, cos I'm knackered!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Didn't realise that there were any bengal breeders that far up north - assuming the breeder lived near Wick?
> 
> Does any of this 'woman' stuff rub off on either of you? :roll2:
> 
> That's excellent - you'll have to take a piccie for us when it arrives! :2thumb:
> 
> Would going back on it not help him? It sounds like he's found is perfect job and it would be such a shame if he lost it? Elise knows she needs to go back on her medication as her mood swings are getting bad again - she has an appointment with the psychiatrist on Tuesday and hopefully he'll put her back on them and then she'll be on an even keel again - hopefully! :roll:
> 
> Of course I know who Dick Emery is - you mean Mandy "Ooh, you are awful, but I like you" don't you? :lol2:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed, cos I'm knackered!


 
Once ADH kids hit 15 they wont prescribe anymore meds, you have to take a trip to London and go private to get them:bash: The idea is that once they hit maturity they can learn self control:whip:

I certainly do mean Susan, Eileen:lol2: These young people dont know what they were missing :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen Dick Emery Show clip UK GOLD - YouTube


----------



## *H*

I've got up this morning and I'm sat here and I can hear gnawing sounds from the other room. I've thought "Cass hasn't got his bone in there", gone in and he's chewing his way through my wooden cabinet! :bash: Like wtf, he hasn't chewed furniture since he was a pup, 2 years ago. The vet said to look out for changes to his personality, would this be what he meant? 
He's now been told off and is sulking big time, even Millie is hiding from me now and she didn't do anything :lol2:
Dunno what's caused him to do that though.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen Dick Emery Show clip UK GOLD - YouTube


*lol* I doubt I'd even get that far in those heels :blush:

Is it since Cass has been neutered? We've noticed behavioral changes in Diesel since he's been neutered and it's really getting bad... Not entirely sure what to do. He started being a bit unpredictable on lead and would bark and snap at passing dogs, but now it's off lead, too. He still loves some dogs, but others he can't stand. And now a staffy that he hates walks with his collie girlfriend, so he doesn't get to play with her any more, either.


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> Is it since Cass has been neutered? We've noticed behavioral changes in Diesel since he's been neutered and it's really getting bad... Not entirely sure what to do. He started being a bit unpredictable on lead and would bark and snap at passing dogs, but now it's off lead, too. He still loves some dogs, but others he can't stand. And now a staffy that he hates walks with his collie girlfriend, so he doesn't get to play with her any more, either.


No, this is the first thing he's done - he was neutered Christmas 2009, so been a long while since he was done.
I don't know if you seen my post on the frown thread, but the other weekend he had a couple of very small shaking episodes, like mini fits. The vet took some bloods, which all came back fine apart from slightly raised protein, which they said was still in the 'normal' bracket. As he only had a couple that one night, and one a couple of days later, the vet said to keep an eye on him, and go back if he had anymore/got any worse/ had a full blown fit, and also keep an eye out for changes in behavior. Just wondered if the newly chewing would class as a change, or if Cass just forgot his house manners for a second 

Is he just like it when you are with him Jen? Sounds like he's being a little protective of his human's!


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't see that!  Maybe give the vet a ring and see what he says... It's better to be safe than sorry, right?

He does it with Gary around, as well.... Obviously on lead he's right by us, but when he's off, he's unpredictable. He can be good and then all of a sudden snap at another dog.


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> I didn't see that!  Maybe give the vet a ring and see what he says... It's better to be safe than sorry, right?
> 
> He does it with Gary around, as well.... Obviously on lead he's right by us, but when he's off, he's unpredictable. He can be good and then all of a sudden snap at another dog.


I'll see how he is over the weekend, I kinda got the feeling the vet thought I was being a bit over the top when I took him in, as he wanted to leave him and 'see what happens' but I insisted on a blood test as it was bloody scary seeing him shaking like that 

 Poor diesel, I'd heard that sometimes neutering dogs that don't have any aggression problems can sometimes cause them to develop some. Must admit it was my worst fear with Cass as he's always been great with other furries, but *touch wood* apart from barking at the dog next door when I go over to fuss him, he's been as good as gold.
Maybe just a pre adult glitch? Male dogs stay pubescent for years and years :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'll try this again! Just bought tapatalk to use the forum from my phone and wrote a long reply.... Stupid thing logged me out before I hit reply, so it was lost.

I understand your worry over Cass... If we weren't overly protective of our furkids, things may go overlooked. So just keep an eye on him for a few days and if you notice any other abnormal behaviors, give the vet a ring...

I hope Diesel out grows this, but it seems to be getting steadily worse  When on lead we pretty much keep him away from others and we can feel the tension and vibration in the lead before he snaps, so we can redirect him. And if we see somebody coming up with another dog while playing with whatever, the toy gets put away and Diesel is called over.

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy1969

Morning everyone I am well cheesed off at the moment as I havent been paid today and I cant get hold of anyone now till tuesday so i have nothing to go and buy the cat and kitten food i need as well as essentials like milk and bread. Of all the days for social to cock up my payments a bank holiday.


----------



## Amalthea

That IS annoying, Sammy!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


----------



## AilsaM

Hello there everyone, am wondering if any of you have used feliway pluggin for their cats? Am waiting on it coming and really hoping it helps my cat.


----------



## Amalthea

I've not used it, but some of the regulars in here have and it's highly recommended 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> I have to say that for all Skye's anxieties etc, loud noises like thunder or fireworks don't bother him at all!


I was concerned with being so nervous that she'd be scared of them, but nothing which I'm quite chuffed with. Especially as thunder storms are quite common here, especially in winter, and you've never heard wind quite like it :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Poor Chris!! That's really gonna suck for him
> 
> No idea at all who Dick Emery is, though *lol*


I agree, poor Chris  and I've never heard of Dick Emery either :blush:



*H* said:


> I've got up this morning and I'm sat here and I can hear gnawing sounds from the other room. I've thought "Cass hasn't got his bone in there", gone in and he's chewing his way through my wooden cabinet! :bash: Like wtf, he hasn't chewed furniture since he was a pup, 2 years ago. The vet said to look out for changes to his personality, would this be what he meant?
> He's now been told off and is sulking big time, even Millie is hiding from me now and she didn't do anything :lol2:
> Dunno what's caused him to do that though.


Was he difficult to break of the chewing habit when he was little? What I'm saying is if he was an avid chewer he may have temporarily forgot his manners and just needs reminding? Only you know Cass though, if you thing its unusual then make a note and keep an eye on him. Then ring the vet if you feel it's necessary 



Amalthea said:


> I'll try this again! Just bought tapatalk to use the forum from my phone and wrote a long reply.... Stupid thing logged me out before I hit reply, so it was lost.
> 
> I understand your worry over Cass... If we weren't overly protective of our furkids, things may go overlooked. So just keep an eye on him for a few days and if you notice any other abnormal behaviors, give the vet a ring...
> 
> I hope Diesel out grows this, but it seems to be getting steadily worse  When on lead we pretty much keep him away from others and we can feel the tension and vibration in the lead before he snaps, so we can redirect him. And if we see somebody coming up with another dog while playing with whatever, the toy gets put away and Diesel is called over.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


I can't use tapatalk. I just use Safari on my ipod :lol2:

Any idea what may be setting Diesel off? Is it like certain breeds, sexes etc? 
Or is it just completely unpredictable? 
I hope he stops soon : victory:


----------



## cloggers

AilsaM said:


> Hello there everyone, am wondering if any of you have used feliway pluggin for their cats? Am waiting on it coming and really hoping it helps my cat.


My Nanna use to have Feliway. She had two male cats, both neutered, who were constantly at each others throats.Apparently it worked after a few weeks of having it, though she also changed to a more organic food at the same time so I couldn't tell you : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

Amalthea said:


> I've not used it, but some of the regulars in here have and it's highly recommended
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk





cloggers said:


> My Nanna use to have Feliway. She had two male cats, both neutered, who were constantly at each others throats.Apparently it worked after a few weeks of having it, though she also changed to a more organic food at the same time so I couldn't tell you : victory:


 
Thank you both for that, most helpful


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Once ADH kids hit 15 they wont prescribe anymore meds, you have to take a trip to London and go private to get them:bash: The idea is that once they hit maturity they can learn self control:whip:
> 
> I certainly do mean *Susan*, Eileen:lol2: These young people dont know what they were missing :lol2:


I think that's ridiculous. Elise was put on medication as an adult, although the ADHD wasn't diagnosed until she was an adult. I think if it this is affecting his life to this extent then he should get a referral from his doctor to see a psychiatrist and get back on some form of medication.

And you mean Mandy, not Susan :lol2:

Here's another clip from his shows, where you see more of his 'identities' and the Mandy sketch at the end is a good one for the heels. Dick Emery Bank Holidays - YouTube



AilsaM said:


> Hello there everyone, am wondering if any of you have used feliway pluggin for their cats? Am waiting on it coming and really hoping it helps my cat.


If you only have one or two cats it might work for you. It definitely didn't work for me, but I had 10 cats at that time. Do you know what is causing the problem and have you tried to fix it?

Jen I found that bit about the changes in Diesel since you neutered him very interesting, because, as you know Skye is neutered and he is more dog aggressive than he was when we first got him. Although having said that for the first few months I don't think he knew what was happening to him and I think now it's more to do with protecting us!


----------



## *H*

Amalthea said:


> I'll try this again! Just bought tapatalk to use the forum from my phone and wrote a long reply.... Stupid thing logged me out before I hit reply, so it was lost.
> 
> I understand your worry over Cass... If we weren't overly protective of our furkids, things may go overlooked. So just keep an eye on him for a few days and if you notice any other abnormal behaviors, give the vet a ring...
> 
> I hope Diesel out grows this, but it seems to be getting steadily worse  When on lead we pretty much keep him away from others and we can feel the tension and vibration in the lead before he snaps, so we can redirect him. And if we see somebody coming up with another dog while playing with whatever, the toy gets put away and Diesel is called over.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


Ahh technology :whip:

Yeah, I've been watching him like a hawk since it happened, so I shouldn't miss anything. Paranoid or not, he'll go back if I get worried. Just wondered what the hell caused him to act up, maybe because he's been a little bit spoilt since his turn?.... (Just thought of that then, hummm)

He may just end up being one of those dogs who takes a instant dislike to certain dogs, if he has it in his head that he does not like them, there won't be much you can do, just keep working on his training to not act on that dislike. Distraction as you've been doing is the best way though, and I know you're a responsible owner, so you'll get there with him in time.



cloggers said:


> Was he difficult to break of the chewing habit when he was little? What I'm saying is if he was an avid chewer he may have temporarily forgot his manners and just needs reminding? Only you know Cass though, if you thing its unusual then make a note and keep an eye on him. Then ring the vet if you feel it's necessary


No not at all. For his breed he was perfect as a pup, had the odd nibble on bits and bobs in the house but was nothing compared to most pups. His main fetish was my shoes :whip: but I think that was more a comfort thing as it was only mine he chewed.
Thinking now, it may have something to do with him being treated a little bit special over the past couple of weeks :whistling2:
He hasn't come out that room since he got told off for it, hasn't even tried to come in the garden with me (I usually cannot go anywhere without him on my heels)
I will keep an eye out, and anything else out of character, I'll get straight back onto the vets.


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> If you only have one or two cats it might work for you. It definitely didn't work for me, but I had 10 cats at that time. Do you know what is causing the problem and have you tried to fix it?


Yeah I only have 2 cats and my little problem cat is such a sensitive little thing I think she's picking up how I'm feeling, past 2 and a half years have been hell for me and I suffer from depression and anxiety, there's nothing physically wrong with her at all to be fixed, she's just picking up my feelings, I think anyway.


----------



## Amalthea

It's mainly other male dogs that Diesel goes for, but he even sometimes goes for girls. Quite irritating since neutering is supposed to calm them down, huh, Eileen!! Meh.

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


----------



## feorag

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I only have 2 cats and my little problem cat is such a sensitive little thing I think she's picking up how I'm feeling, past 2 and a half years have been hell for me and I suffer from depression and anxiety, there's nothing physically wrong with her at all to be fixed, she's just picking up my feelings, I think anyway.


Is your other cat a female too or a male? Sometimes you might not notice a subtle kind of bullying going on between 2 cats and that's enough to spark of problem in the bullied cat.



Amalthea said:


> It's mainly other male dogs that Diesel goes for, but he even sometimes goes for girls. Quite irritating since neutering is supposed to calm them down, huh, Eileen!! Meh.


Skye never gets near enough to find out whether the other dog is a male or female, he just goes doolally at the sight of another dog. If it's early in his walk when he's still hyper, he might bark at it, but if the other dog barks at him he goes berserk! :roll:


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> Is your other cat a female too or a male? Sometimes you might not notice a subtle kind of bullying going on between 2 cats and that's enough to spark of problem in the bullied cat.


Both my cats are females, Amber, at 7yrs old, is the bigger cat she's not fat just solid muscle lol and Chloe is quite petite, she's 6yrs old but she only looks the size of a cat about a year old. Amber will sometimes through her weight around with her but Chloe can and does give as good as she gets. I would say Amber is def the dominent cat even though they do get on perfectly.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think that's ridiculous. Elise was put on medication as an adult, although the ADHD wasn't diagnosed until she was an adult. I think if it this is affecting his life to this extent then he should get a referral from his doctor to see a psychiatrist and get back on some form of medication.
> 
> And you mean Mandy, not Susan :lol2:
> 
> 
> Here's another clip from his shows, where you see more of his 'identities' and the Mandy sketch at the end is a good one for the heels. Dick Emery Bank Holidays - YouTube
> 
> If you only have one or two cats it might work for you. It definitely didn't work for me, but I had 10 cats at that time. Do you know what is causing the problem and have you tried to fix it?
> 
> Jen I found that bit about the changes in Diesel since you neutered him very interesting, because, as you know Skye is neutered and he is more dog aggressive than he was when we first got him. Although having said that for the first few months I don't think he knew what was happening to him and I think now it's more to do with protecting us!


 


Who the hell is Susan:gasp::lol2: Another senior moment me thinks:roll:
Feliway has never worked for my cats either but then mine is another multicat household

Now Chris is 20 I doubt he would ask for a referral as he hates being labelled and tries to forget about it


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel doesn't go stupid when the dog's not near him... He's more interested in whatever toy we have to keep his attention *lol* it's when they come near him (or us... I dunno if it's a protective thing or if he's just a pain in the butt).

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


----------



## feorag

AilsaM said:


> Both my cats are females, Amber, at 7yrs old, is the bigger cat she's not fat just solid muscle lol and Chloe is quite petite, she's 6yrs old but she only looks the size of a cat about a year old. Amber will sometimes through her weight around with her but Chloe can and does give as good as she gets. I would say Amber is def the dominent cat even though they do get on perfectly.


So what is the problem that you're hoping Feliway will solve?


Shell195 said:


> Who the hell is Susan:gasp::lol2: Another senior moment me thinks:roll:
> Feliway has never worked for my cats either but then mine is another multicat household
> 
> Now Chris is 20 I doubt he would ask for a referral as he hates being labelled and tries to forget about it


:lol2: I make excuses for your age! 

That's a shame about Chris though, because it does appear to be affecting his life and it will continue to do so if he doesn't try to solve it. Elise is 36 and she's now in a situation where she knows she needs to go back on her medication.

Jen if the dog is far enough away Skye will ignore it, but if it's walking towards him or one come around a corner ahead of him he starts getting mega hyper at the sight of it.


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> So what is the problem that you're hoping Feliway will solve?


Chloe will squat and pee directly outside her litter boxes, I have 2 litter boxes one in kitchen which has lino flooring so easy to clean up accidents and the other one is in the bath tub - for ease of cleaning accidents. She only does this specifically right next to her box and 2 other spots on kitchen floor, it's not all the time and she does use her box for the toilet. It started of as very very infrequently but as my situation has been bad for past few years it's become more frequent but NOT all the time.

Both litter boxes are the igloo style, cleaned out twice daily and litter changed weekly.

Hope all that makes sense. :blush:


----------



## feorag

Hmm.... well Feliway might help to solve that, I hope so for your sake, but sometimes you will just get a cat that will do that. I've had a few who peed inappropriately and nothing I tried stopped it, but I knew it was because they were stressed because there were too many cats in the house. Now I only have 2 and one of them still does it, but he's now left to live with his sister who he hates, so he's still stressed! :roll: And nothing is stopping it.


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> Hmm.... well Feliway might help to solve that, I hope so for your sake, but sometimes you will just get a cat that will do that. I've had a few who peed inappropriately and nothing I tried stopped it, but I knew it was because they were stressed because there were too many cats in the house. Now I only have 2 and one of them still does it, but he's now left to live with his sister who he hates, so he's still stressed! :roll: And nothing is stopping it.


Well I can but try, it's just a good job she does it where it is easily cleaned up and not on my carpents or anywhere else.


----------



## cloggers

Right, is this an actual siamese?!


----------



## AilsaM

cloggers said:


> Right, is this an actual siamese?!
> image


No that's not a Siamese, Burmese possibly?


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Right, is this an actual siamese?!
> image


It's either an old-type Siamese or what they sometimes refer to as an Applehead nowadays with the advent of the slimmer, more typy Siamese, or it's a Tonkinese - definitely not a Burmese.

Although Burmese are pointed cats in the areas the Siamese are, they are never white

My guess in an old-type Siamese - what they used to look like 30+ years ago.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> It's either an old-type Siamese or what they sometimes refer to as an Applehead nowadays with the advent of the slimmer, more typy Siamese, or it's a Tonkinese - definitely not a Burmese.
> 
> Although Burmese are pointed cats in the areas the Siamese are, they are never white
> 
> My guess in an old-type Siamese - what they used to look like 30+ years ago.


The site I was on said 'traditional siamese' but I wasn't to sure.
I'm becoming a cat person :gasp: this wasn't the plan!

EDIT: Tonkinese are lookers :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

My 2 cats

















:flrt:


----------



## cloggers

AilsaM said:


> My 2 cats
> image
> image
> 
> :flrt:


Very sweet  who's who?

I still have a month and a half before my kitty can leave his momma :whip: I'm an impatient person :devil:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> The site I was on said 'traditional siamese' but I wasn't to sure.
> I'm becoming a cat person :gasp: this wasn't the plan!
> 
> EDIT: Tonkinese are lookers :flrt:


Yeh, that's what I guessed - some people call them 'traditional' some call them 'old type' and some call them 'appleheads', but they are all Siamese. It's just that breeders have exaggerated them over the years so they look quite different now to what they looked like way back when. Just the same as the persians! Did you know persians used to have noses way back when!!



AilsaM said:


> My 2 cats
> image
> image
> 
> :flrt:


Two lovely cats, but I your calico looks gorgeous, which is the problem missy?? I'm guessing it's not the calico - I bet you she's the dominant one!

Forgot to mention that the Tonkinese was developed by crossing the Siamese and the Burmese, but they are an ideal cat for anyone who liked the original siamese rather than the modern one, as that's what they look like.

Like the Burmese though, they are not _quite_ a pointed cat, they just have deeper colour in the colder areas like the Siamese.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Yeh, that's what I guessed - some people call them 'traditional' some call them 'old type' and some call them 'appleheads', but they are all Siamese. It's just that breeders have exaggerated them over the years so they look quite different now to what they looked like way back when. Just the same as the persians! *Did you know persians used to have noses way back when!!*


I can't see it, no :lol2:
I just see exaggeration getting out of hand more and more, as if it isn't to it's limit already.
Do Persians suffer with heat and breathing issues similar to brachyacephlic breeds of dog?


----------



## Skarlet

Cloggers and Feorag, yeh they are called the traditional, he looks more like my old Siamese but we also had the skinnier types. I love them both though.

I might see if I can get some pics scanned in of my Mums Siamese.


----------



## AilsaM

cloggers said:


> Very sweet  who's who?
> 
> I still have a month and a half before my kitty can leave his momma :whip: I'm an impatient person :devil:


The dark one is Amber and the light one is Chloe




feorag said:


> Two lovely cats, but I your calico looks gorgeous, which is the problem missy?? I'm guessing it's not the calico - I bet you she's the dominant one!


Both are moggies not specific breeds and it's Chloe, the lighter one, who's the problem kitty. The darker one, Amber, is the dominent cat, she's the bigger of the 2.


----------



## feorag

We cross posted - your post and my edit! :lol:

One of the problems modern persians suffer from is watery eyes, due to the tear ducts being distorted by the fore-shortening of the nose. I'm sure they will also have breathing problems - I don't honestly know how they can'ts

If you look at Chinchilla Cats and the Silver Tabby Persians, they tend to be less what is known as 'ultra' in the cat fancy, because they are newer colours of persians.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> The site I was on said 'traditional siamese' but I wasn't to sure.
> I'm becoming a cat person :gasp: this wasn't the plan!
> 
> EDIT: Tonkinese are lookers :flrt:


I agree with Eileen, that pic is the old-type Siamese cat, which were more cobby & flatter-faced than the modern Siamese. Still pretty cats, but Im a lover of the long triangular face personally. :flrt: Tonkinese are also lovely cats.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I can't see it, no :lol2:
> I just see exaggeration getting out of hand more and more, as if it isn't to it's limit already.
> Do Persians suffer with heat and breathing issues similar to brachyacephlic breeds of dog?


My friend Dave, who is the breeder of my 2 Siamese cats, wasn't too keen on the exageration of the large low set ears in modern Siamese, so he bred his line for slightly smaller ears that were set a bit higher. 

A couple of the problems that Siamese can be prone to incude tail kinks & cross-eyes. Zander & Clio have neither.


----------



## kemist

I've just read on another thread that tinned tuna is bad for cats why is that? Yoda loves it and gets it as a treat about once a week but i add water to it as he is fussy about where he will drink from


----------



## AilsaM

kemist said:


> I've just read on another thread that tinned tuna is bad for cats why is that? Yoda loves it and gets it as a treat about once a week but i add water to it as he is fussy about where he will drink from


 
My 2 cats love both tinned tuna and salmon, I buy the stuff tinned in mineral water, once they smell it am not joking they turn into 2 cats who have been starved for months, can't hear myself think for LOUD meowing


----------



## kemist

AilsaM said:


> My 2 cats love both tinned tuna and salmon, I buy the stuff tinned in mineral water, once they smell it am not joking they turn into 2 cats who have been starved for months, can't hear myself think for LOUD meowing


Same here you would think he was never fed only thing is he now goes mad noisy at any food tin or the sight of the tin opener.


----------



## AilsaM

kemist said:


> Same here you would think he was never fed only thing is he now goes mad noisy at any food tin or the sight of the tin opener.


Yep mine are the same, soon as a tin is opened I get 2 mental meowing cats. One of mine, Chloe, also loves butter and cold meat, she's developed cat radar so that whenever I go to make toast or a sandwich she parks her bum and meows away thinking she'll get something, then once I'm done and she thinks coast is clear she jumps up on work top and licks the butter of the knife..................gonna strangle her one of these days little madam.


----------



## cloggers

I just got a very sad message on facebook. I can't remember if I mentioned it in here but I made a thread about a friends Dobermann called Markus who was diagnosed with epilepsy?
Sadly Markus crossed rainbow bridge earlier today. He had a major Grand mal seizure around 3am this morning, which lasted several minutes. The extent of brain damage meant he was euthanised around 3:45am  



feorag said:


> We cross posted - your post and my edit! :lol:
> 
> One of the problems modern persians suffer from is watery eyes, due to the tear ducts being distorted by the fore-shortening of the nose. I'm sure they will also have breathing problems - I don't honestly know how they can'ts
> 
> If you look at Chinchilla Cats and the Silver Tabby Persians, they tend to be less what is known as 'ultra' in the cat fancy, because they are newer colours of persians.


ahh the tear ducts is interesting.
I've browsed a few websites, obviously can't trust everything you read, but this is what keeps cropping up, written by an owner/breeder of persians.



> Persian cat health problems can take the following form, nostril constriction, cherry eye, tear duct overflow, dental malocclusions, polycystic kidney disease, entropion, and seborrhea oleosa.
> An inherited disease exists within the Persian cat breed. The disease is called Progressive retinal atrophy (PRA). It causes blindness. It affects other mammals including humans. It is early onset in Persians.


The silver tabbies are nice, but the persian face just repulses me (apologies to anyone that has them :blush It reminds me of a pekinese!



Zoo-Man said:


> I agree with Eileen, that pic is the old-type Siamese cat, which were more cobby & flatter-faced than the modern Siamese. Still pretty cats, but Im a lover of the long triangular face personally. :flrt: Tonkinese are also lovely cats.


I think the modern siamese have the much more 'regal' look about that, they look sophisticated, whilst the old-type have more of a hug me face :flrt: Both gorgeous cats either way.
I'm a little bit smitten with Tonkinese :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey Chloe, add me on Facebook - Colin Hartley, profile pic of me & Indy, both wearing pink :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Chloe, add me on Facebook - Colin Hartley, profile pic of me & Indy, both wearing pink :lol2:


Done it, you look a lovely pair :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Done it, you look a lovely pair :lol2:


Oh yes, we are going to go into modelling together.....

:lol2:

I finally managed to plant the 3 Lavender plants this morning, & I also dug up a nice varigated shrub that was in one of my tortoise enclosures in the back garden & replanted it in the border in the front garden next to the Lavender.

Looky - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3453-caricatures-pets-people.html#post8839610


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's either an old-type Siamese or what they sometimes refer to as an Applehead nowadays with the advent of the slimmer, more typy Siamese, or it's a Tonkinese - definitely not a Burmese.
> 
> Although Burmese are pointed cats in the areas the Siamese are, they are never white
> 
> My guess in an old-type Siamese - what they used to look like 30+ years ago.


 
I much prefer the more modern siamese but not the latest ones with the dumbo like ears.



AilsaM said:


> My 2 cats
> image
> image
> 
> :flrt:


Pretty kitties:flrt:



cloggers said:


> I can't see it, no :lol2:
> I just see exaggeration getting out of hand more and more, as if it isn't to it's limit already.
> Do Persians suffer with heat and breathing issues similar to brachyacephlic breeds of dog?


 
My gorgeous persian boy doesnt suffer from any health problems but the ultra pig looking ones do. Bailey although unwanted by his previous owner came from a breeder who health tested. I contacted her to tell her I now had him and all she said was "You cant bring him back, once my kittens have left I wont have them back as they are a health risk" Charming person:devil:




feorag said:


> We cross posted - your post and my edit! :lol:
> 
> One of the problems modern persians suffer from is watery eyes, due to the tear ducts being distorted by the fore-shortening of the nose. I'm sure they will also have breathing problems - I don't honestly know how they can'ts
> 
> If you look at Chinchilla Cats and the Silver Tabby Persians, they tend to be less what is known as 'ultra' in the cat fancy, because they are newer colours of persians.


Ultra persians are so ugly!



cloggers said:


> I just got a very sad message on facebook. I can't remember if I mentioned it in here but I made a thread about a friends Dobermann called Markus who was diagnosed with epilepsy?
> Sadly Markus crossed rainbow bridge earlier today. He had a major Grand mal seizure around 3am this morning, which lasted several minutes. The extent of brain damage meant he was euthanised around 3:45am
> 
> 
> 
> ahh the tear ducts is interesting.
> I've browsed a few websites, obviously can't trust everything you read, but this is what keeps cropping up, written by an owner/breeder of persians.
> 
> 
> 
> The silver tabbies are nice, but the persian face just repulses me (apologies to anyone that has them :blush It reminds me of a pekinese!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the modern siamese have the much more 'regal' look about that, they look sophisticated, whilst the old-type have more of a hug me face :flrt: Both gorgeous cats either way.
> I'm a little bit smitten with Tonkinese :flrt:


 
So sad about Markus  At least he knew nothing about it.
I often wonder if this will happen to my epileptic poodle one day


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> I've just read on another thread that tinned tuna is bad for cats why is that? Yoda loves it and gets it as a treat about once a week but i add water to it as he is fussy about where he will drink from


Tinned tuna in springwater is fine as an odd treat, some people wont feed it as cats can become addicted to it. My cats prefer sardines/pilchards in tomatoe sauce


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, we are going to go into modelling together.....
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> I finally managed to plant the 3 Lavender plants this morning, & I also dug up a nice varigated shrub that was in one of my tortoise enclosures in the back garden & replanted it in the border in the front garden next to the Lavender.
> 
> Looky - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3453-caricatures-pets-people.html#post8839610


 
Hmmm I remember you saying you would do one of my 2 boys:whistling2:
If this still stands you can wait until I have the 3 and do them all:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> My gorgeous persian boy doesnt suffer from any health problems but the ultra pig looking ones do. Bailey although unwanted by his previous owner came from a breeder who health tested. I contacted her to tell her I now had him and all she said was "You cant bring him back, once my kittens have left I wont have them back as they are a health risk" Charming person:devil:
> 
> So sad about Markus  At least he knew nothing about it.
> I often wonder if this will happen to my epileptic poodle one day


Urgh, people are horrible :devil:

They knew he was going this past week, he was actually booked in to be pts on tuesday, they couldn't cope anymore and his quality of life was dropping, the spark in his eye had gone. Several fits a day for the past week, yet yesterday no fits at all. He was like a puppy again. They took him out to his favourite spot, even had a little picnic with him as a sort of farewell


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> I've just read on another thread that tinned tuna is bad for cats why is that? Yoda loves it and gets it as a treat about once a week but i add water to it as he is fussy about where he will drink from


I seem to remember reading a while ago that the main problem with tuna is the mercury content and that it was advised to only feed it once every few weeks, but definitely not more than once a week.



cloggers said:


> I just got a very sad message on facebook. I can't remember if I mentioned it in here but I made a thread about a friends Dobermann called Markus who was diagnosed with epilepsy?
> Sadly Markus crossed rainbow bridge earlier today. He had a major Grand mal seizure around 3am this morning, which lasted several minutes. The extent of brain damage meant he was euthanised around 3:45am
> 
> ahh the tear ducts is interesting.
> I've browsed a few websites, obviously can't trust everything you read, but this is what keeps cropping up, written by an owner/breeder of persians.
> 
> The silver tabbies are nice, but the persian face just repulses me (apologies to anyone that has them :blush It reminds me of a pekinese!
> 
> I think the modern siamese have the much more 'regal' look about that, they look sophisticated, whilst the old-type have more of a hug me face :flrt: Both gorgeous cats either way.
> I'm a little bit smitten with Tonkinese :flrt:


Sorry to hear about Markus, but from your second post it definitely appeared to be inevitable. I don't think I would have dragged it out that long to be perfectly honest. That many fits every day I would have given him a peaceful end before now. I certainly wouldn't have waited until basically a seizure killed him - sorry, but it has to be said he could have had a much more peaceful death than that! :sad:

I can quite agree about all of those problems caused by the shortening of the head - it makes perfect sense. When you shorten a head to any extent, where does everything go? Peter Neville, who was just about the first animal psychologist had a theory that the shortening of the head reduced the area for a good sized brain, which was why persians had a tendency to have a lot of behavioural problems.



Shell195 said:


> I much prefer the more modern siamese but not the latest ones with the dumbo like ears.
> 
> My gorgeous persian boy doesnt suffer from any health problems but the ultra pig looking ones do. Bailey although unwanted by his previous owner came from a breeder who health tested. I contacted her to tell her I now had him and all she said was "You cant bring him back, once my kittens have left I wont have them back as they are a health risk" Charming person:devil:
> 
> Ultra persians are so ugly!
> 
> So sad about Markus  At least he knew nothing about it.
> I often wonder if this will happen to my epileptic poodle one day


That breeder should be shot! I didn't want to bring any of my kittens back into the house (especially if they've been allowed to free roam) because of the risk of infection to my own cats, but I still was totally involved in find them a home and if they had to be out of the house instantly, then I sorted out a cattery for them while I found them a new home.

I don't like the ultra persian either - they look like they've been hit in the face with a shovel! :lol2: But I love the ultra Siamese - I get a real buzz when I see a good one! :flrt:


----------



## Scimthar

Hey everyone! We got a kitten today! He's an orange tabby-ish cat, about 2 months old named Voldy by my OH(after voldemort :lol: since I originally planned to call him Erik).

He's quite a bit skittish, but have seen him eating and loves these (salt-free) dried sardines we bought as treat.

He has a big scratch post, a fluffy bed and several toys.  Was just wondering, how do I make him more comfortable? He's been sitting close to the main door and meowing quite a lot! And tries to run away when he sees our hands approaching.


----------



## feorag

Just take your time with him - he'll need time to settle in. 2 months is really too young to take a kitten away from its mother and siblings, so he'll be very lonely and unsure of himself.


----------



## Scimthar

feorag said:


> Just take your time with him - he'll need time to settle in. 2 months is really too young to take a kitten away from its mother and siblings, so he'll be very lonely and unsure of himself.


Really? I'd read that 8-10 weeks old was not too early? (he's about 10 weeks old, so not two months on the spot. He's from the beginning of June.  )


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear about Markus, but from your second post it definitely appeared to be inevitable. I don't think I would have dragged it out that long to be perfectly honest. That many fits every day I would have given him a peaceful end before now. I certainly wouldn't have waited until basically a seizure killed him - sorry, but it has to be said he could have had a much more peaceful death than that! :sad:


It's not a problem, but to clarify they're currently changing vets. They asked for him to be pts on wednesday, after his second day of reoccuring fits. 
The vet said he'd be fine and to see how he went over the weekend, the fits were nothing to worry about :whip: needless to say when they turned up to the vets, and asked for help to carry a brain dead dobermann in, she put him down and waved all fees. 

This is also the vet that pumped my guineas full of drugs for some undiagnosed illness, after one died we went to ask for the second to be euthanised. She pumped him full of more drugs, told us we'd neglected him and more or less blackmailed us into signing him over, telling us she'd 'find' some evidence of neglect and get the snakes taken off us.

I tell you, if I saw this woman being attacked, I wouldn't stop to help.


----------



## sammy1969

Evening all finally stopped for the day after taking my frustration out over not getting paid on my spare room so that is now ready for painting and building of new desk by Glyn over the next few days so i suppose some good came out of it but now feel knackered and still have dinner to cook lol, then time to tame the rats a bit. I will post the pics I have of them in the next couple of days as i finally have some.


----------



## feorag

AilsaM said:


> The dark one is Amber and the light one is Chloe
> 
> Both are moggies not specific breeds and it's Chloe, the lighter one, who's the problem kitty. The darker one, Amber, is the dominent cat, she's the bigger of the 2.


Yes, I realised that from their photographs - did you think my reference to the calico meant a pedigree cat, because a calico is any tortoiseshell cat if the red and black are in separate areas, rather than red and black hairs mixed together.



Scimthar said:


> Really? I'd read that 8-10 weeks old was not too early? (he's about 10 weeks old, so not two months on the spot. He's from the beginning of June.  )


A lot of people do think that 8 weeks is an acceptable age for kittens to leave their mothers, because by this age they are eating by themselves. However, there's more to 'weaning' than being able to eat themselves. Kittens still have to learn to be cats and they need their mother and siblings to teach them that. Taken away from their mothers at too young an age leaves them at risk of becoming too humanised and that can lead to problems when they are adult cats.



cloggers said:


> It's not a problem, but to clarify they're currently changing vets. They asked for him to be pts on wednesday, after his second day of reoccuring fits.
> The vet said he'd be fine and to see how he went over the weekend, the fits were nothing to worry about :whip: needless to say when they turned up to the vets, and asked for help to carry a brain dead dobermann in, she put him down and waved all fees.
> 
> This is also the vet that pumped my guineas full of drugs for some undiagnosed illness, after one died we went to ask for the second to be euthanised. She pumped him full of more drugs, told us we'd neglected him and more or less blackmailed us into signing him over, telling us she'd 'find' some evidence of neglect and get the snakes taken off us.
> 
> I tell you, if I saw this woman being attacked, I wouldn't stop to help.


If that was my vet I agree with them changing! :bash:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> If that was my vet I agree with them changing! :bash:


aye, they've moved to the one we're at now. which is 7 miles away in the next town, but you'd be surprised how many people in fleetwood travel to cleveleys for their vets :whistling2:
She's not a very liked woman, which is a shame as the other two vets are some of the nicest people you could ever meet, but you run the risk of getting her :whip:

If you ask for people that are at her vets, they can all tell a similar story to my guineas, the woman vowed against euthanasia, she just doesn't tell you that until it's too late..


----------



## ami_j

OMG the mikki moult master is amazing:flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> Yes, I realised that from their photographs - did you think my reference to the calico meant a pedigree cat, because a calico is any tortoiseshell cat if the red and black are in separate areas, rather than red and black hairs mixed together.


Well I didn't know that at all, I thought it meant pedigree cat,, just learned something new :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> aye, they've moved to the one we're at now. which is 7 miles away in the next town, but you'd be surprised how many people in fleetwood travel to cleveleys for their vets :whistling2:
> She's not a very liked woman, which is a shame as the other two vets are some of the nicest people you could ever meet, but you run the risk of getting her :whip:
> 
> If you ask for people that are at her vets, they can all tell a similar story to my guineas, the woman vowed against euthanasia, she just doesn't tell you that until it's too late..


For years I travelled 30 miles to get to my vet - put almost 1½hr on every visit, but I trusted the vet


ami_j said:


> OMG the mikki moult master is amazing:flrt:


Looks like their version of the Furminator.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> For years I travelled 30 miles to get to my vet - put almost 1½hr on every visit, but I trusted the vetLooks like their version of the Furminator.


it is : victory: got a crisp packet of fur off Dex and i coup of got more he got sick of sitting still though


----------



## feorag

AilsaM said:


> Well I didn't know that at all, I thought it meant pedigree cat,, just learned something new :2thumb:


I thought you might have thought that! :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> I thought you might have thought that! :lol2:


Well am no cat expert, always had your average moggies, my first cat lived 28 years and he was a feral kitten.


----------



## Shell195

I love typey Siamese but the ultras with the domed head and extreme dropped ears just dont do it for me!
Ive heard about the mercury in tuna before but I think they would have to be fed an awful lot of it for it to be a problem imo. Ive found that most cats prefer fish in tomatoe sauce over tuna.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> it is : victory: got a crisp packet of fur off Dex and i coup of got more he got sick of sitting still though


We get a carrier bag full off Skye every time the furminator comes out! :2thumb:



AilsaM said:


> Well am no cat expert, always had your average moggies, my first cat lived 28 years and he was a feral kitten.


That's an excellent age for a cat, not many get anywhere near that age.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> We get a carrier bag full off Skye every time the furminator comes out! :2thumb:
> 
> That's an excellent age for a cat, not many get anywhere near that age.


i bet with his thick coat lol i want a long haired dog to play with , with my moult master :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> That's an excellent age for a cat, not many get anywhere near that age.


He was a tiny 11 week old kitten when I got him and he grew to be a huge big ginger tom, no fat just solid muscle, he was an out door cat and definately ruled all the other cats.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> For years I travelled 30 miles to get to my vet - put almost 1½hr on every visit, but I trusted the vet
> Looks like their version of the Furminator.


The vet I go to is amazing, I trust him with Ozzy. The vet nurses can't get near her, he walks in and she turns to butter :lol2: 
My rep vet is in a whole different league, in the first month of having my royal we spent over £500 at the vets. Definitely worth the 2 hour round trip, she wouldn't be alive without them.

I need a furminator, I've read a lot about them, they worth the price?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm I remember you saying you would do one of my 2 boys:whistling2:
> If this still stands you can wait until I have the 3 and do them all:lol2:


Oh yes, I forgot about that........... I shall wait til Mowgli is home, & then do a pic of all 3.


----------



## AilsaM

cloggers said:


> The vet I go to is amazing, I trust him with Ozzy. The vet nurses can't get near her, he walks in and she turns to butter :lol2:


My vet is like that, they are fantastic with my cats and they have my girls purring like kittens but if there is someone new working there and they need to work with my cats they turn into these devil cats owned by Satan himself, only ever seen my cats like this twice at the vet and both times it was new staff.


----------



## ami_j

cloggers said:


> The vet I go to is amazing, I trust him with Ozzy. The vet nurses can't get near her, he walks in and she turns to butter :lol2:
> My rep vet is in a whole different league, in the first month of having my royal we spent over £500 at the vets. Definitely worth the 2 hour round trip, she wouldn't be alive without them.
> 
> I need a furminator, I've read a lot about them, they worth the price?


well the moult master is good , can vouch for it...retails at 20 quid i got mine off ebay less than half that
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0271731441771_517041770_8188488_8225353_n.jpg










wanted tummy tickles :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

ami_j said:


> well the moult master is good , can vouch for it...retails at 20 quid i got mine off ebay less than half that
> 
> image
> 
> wanted tummy tickles :lol2:


 Aww tummy tickles, would you believe my cats love tummy tickles :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> It's not a problem, but to clarify they're currently changing vets. They asked for him to be pts on wednesday, after his second day of reoccuring fits.
> The vet said he'd be fine and to see how he went over the weekend, the fits were nothing to worry about :whip: needless to say when they turned up to the vets, and asked for help to carry a brain dead dobermann in, she put him down and waved all fees.
> 
> This is also the vet that pumped my guineas full of drugs for some undiagnosed illness, after one died we went to ask for the second to be euthanised. She pumped him full of more drugs, told us we'd neglected him and more or less blackmailed us into signing him over, telling us she'd 'find' some evidence of neglect and get the snakes taken off us.
> 
> I tell you, if I saw this woman being attacked, I wouldn't stop to help.


Chloe, is this vet in the Blackpool/Lytham area? PM if you wish.


----------



## ami_j

AilsaM said:


> Aww tummy tickles, would you believe my cats love tummy tickles :lol2:


i would...my cat pretended too, then when you tickled her stomach she would attack you and flounce off as she realised she was showing her soft side off :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> The vet I go to is amazing, I trust him with Ozzy. The vet nurses can't get near her, he walks in and she turns to butter :lol2:
> *My rep vet is in a whole different league, in the first month of having my royal we spent over £500 at the vets. Definitely worth the 2 hour round trip, she wouldn't be alive without them.*
> 
> I need a furminator, I've read a lot about them, they worth the price?


Siuna?


----------



## AilsaM

ami_j said:


> i would...my cat pretended too, then when you tickled her stomach she would attack you and flounce off as she realised she was showing her soft side off :lol2:


Chloe does that with strangers, she is not a friendly cat with people she doesn't know, one day someone came to read the gas metre and there was Chloe on her back at his feet acting the tart, told the guy not to touch her as she's not friendly but did he listen, noooooooooooooooooo and he got the fright of his life not to mention some nasty scratches and bites.....................his own fault.


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Chloe, is this vet in the Blackpool/Lytham area? PM if you wish.


She's here in fleetwood, Ormrod she's called. If you know her you'll know the name: victory:



Zoo-Man said:


> Siuna?


Yes! That woman is above all in my eyes, can't reccomend her enough.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i bet with his thick coat lol i want a long haired dog to play with , with my moult master :lol2:


Come and play with Skye any time you like!



cloggers said:


> I need a furminator, I've read a lot about them, they worth the price?


Imao most definitely. This is what happens after a grooming session!





















AilsaM said:


> Aww tummy tickles, would you believe my cats love tummy tickles :lol2:


Both of mine do too! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> She's here in fleetwood, Ormrod she's called. If you know her you'll know the name: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! That woman is above all in my eyes, can't reccomend her enough.


The name seems to ring a bell.

Siuna is fab! I have my tortoises & parrots under her, & had my marmosets registered there too. She is a lovely woman & a great vet!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Come and play with Skye any time you like!
> 
> Imao most definitely. This is what happens after a grooming session!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Both of mine do too! :2thumb:


Whos is the dog on the left???

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's going to knit me another one! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Come and play with Skye any time you like!
> 
> Imao most definitely. This is what happens after a grooming session!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Both of mine do too! :2thumb:


I may have to invest :gasp:



Zoo-Man said:


> The name seems to ring a bell.
> 
> Siuna is fab! I have my tortoises & parrots under her, & had my marmosets registered there too. She is a lovely woman & a great vet!


She's a horrible woman, the only consolation is her own staff don't even like her :devil:

Fantastic vet, I turned up to her vets and presented her with a dying snake, she's now 2 years old, and although she has no eyes you'd never know there was anything wrong with her. You can't fault Siuna in my opinion.

Anyway, I'm off to bed, night all


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I may have to invest :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a horrible woman, the only consolation is her own staff don't even like her :devil:
> 
> Fantastic vet, I turned up to her vets and presented her with a dying snake, she's now 2 years old, and although she has no eyes you'd never know there was anything wrong with her. You can't fault Siuna in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to bed, night all


I've used Siuna for about 6 years & the only thing I don't like about her is that she offers wing-clipping as a service to parrot owners. Other than that, she's great.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Come and play with Skye any time you like!
> 
> Imao most definitely. This is what happens after a grooming session!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Both of mine do too! :2thumb:


wow thats awesome


----------



## feorag

It's a bit scary isn't it? :lol2:

That wasn't a major grooming session and he'd been done a few weeks early, but he does maybe have a little bit more hair than Dex! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> It's a bit scary isn't it? :lol2:
> 
> That wasn't a major grooming session and he'd been done a few weeks early, but he does maybe have a little bit more hair than Dex! :whistling2:


just a bit :lol2:
i could of got alot more dead hair out i think but i didnt want to hurt him


----------



## feorag

Well when you're using a comb like this you do have to be careful that you don't get carried away and end up stripping out too much.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well when you're using a comb like this you do have to be careful that you don't get carried away and end up stripping out too much.


lol dont want him to end up bald


----------



## AilsaM

Both my cats are going mental with their cat nip socks - old socks filled with catnip, so funny stoned cats :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> lol dont want him to end up bald


No you don't - I don't think that it would be too flattering! :lol:



AilsaM said:


> Both my cats are going mental with their cat nip socks - old socks filled with catnip, so funny stoned cats :lol2:


All my cats went mad for catnip. As it's a genetic thing and they are all bred from my first breeding queen I can tell you that they all inherited it! :lol2:

And now I'm off to bed - got a long day tomorrow as I'm at a village "Family Fun Day" fundraising for the Sanctuary. So that'll be my *rse glued to a chair face painting all day!!!

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> No you don't - I don't think that it would be too flattering! :lol:
> 
> All my cats went mad for catnip. As it's a genetic thing and they are all bred from my first breeding queen I can tell you that they all inherited it! :lol2:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - got a long day tomorrow as I'm at a village "Family Fun Day" fundraising for the Sanctuary. So that'll be my *rse glued to a chair face painting all day!!!
> 
> Goodnight everyone!


:lol2: 

Night Eileen


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> No you don't - I don't think that it would be too flattering! :lol:
> 
> All my cats went mad for catnip. As it's a genetic thing and they are all bred from my first breeding queen I can tell you that they all inherited it! :lol2:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - got a long day tomorrow as I'm at a village "Family Fun Day" fundraising for the Sanctuary. So that'll be my *rse glued to a chair face painting all day!!!
> 
> Goodnight everyone!


Goodnight, hope the fundraising goes well.


----------



## cloggers

Morning all!
I've just got up, and am now watching finding nemo :blush: 
I think it's gonna be a lazy day :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Lazy days are good


----------



## AilsaM

Lazy day here too and am being amused by watching my cats getting their catnip fix, who needs a tv with stoned mental cats :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Colin! (Or anyone else that may know) I need your dog showing head on for a few minutes.

I've been noseying about at various GSD kennels for the past month or so (I have a lot of spare time..) and I understand all the titles, CCs etc, I've even got my head around Schutzhund titles. But there is one thing I'm stuck on, which is giving a show name.

I can't work out how the name is awarded, say for instance I have Fleetwood's Ozzy and she's mated with Blackpool's Jack, what would the puppies be? Fleetwood or Blackpool? 

And if I bought in another dog, for instance Preston's Zeus, would he keep Preston even though he's now part of my kennel? Or would he become Fleetwood's Zeus? Or would he be Preston's Zeus at Fleetwood?

And the most important question, is it just me that finds this confusing? :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Because you have the female it would be fleetwood's .... and when the pup are sold the new owner can add their kennel name to the end. So say we bought one from you it would be fleetwoods ozzy at zoomeera. You can use the following to add your name. At, For, von, 2ome and many others.




cloggers said:


> Colin! (Or anyone else that may know) I need your dog showing head on for a few minutes.
> 
> I've been noseying about at various GSD kennels for the past month or so (I have a lot of spare time..) and I understand all the titles, CCs etc, I've even got my head around Schutzhund titles. But there is one thing I'm stuck on, which is giving a show name.
> 
> I can't work out how the name is awarded, say for instance I have Fleetwood's Ozzy and she's mated with Blackpool's Jack, what would the puppies be? Fleetwood or Blackpool?
> 
> And if I bought in another dog, for instance Preston's Zeus, would he keep Preston even though he's now part of my kennel? Or would he become Fleetwood's Zeus? Or would he be Preston's Zeus at Fleetwood?
> 
> And the most important question, is it just me that finds this confusing? :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

CE1985F said:


> Because you have the female it would be fleetwood's .... and when the pup are sold the new owner can add their kennel name to the end. So say we bought one from you it would be fleetwoods ozzy at zoomeera. You can use the following to add your name. At, For, von, 2ome and many others.



Now that makes sense, thank you :no1:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Lazy days are good


For some!



CE1985F said:


> Because you have the female it would be fleetwood's .... and when the pup are sold the new owner can add their kennel name to the end. So say we bought one from you it would be fleetwoods ozzy at zoomeera. You can use the following to add your name. At, For, von, 2ome and many others.


Is it not the case though, that if Fleetwood is the registered kennel name of Ozzy's breeder then Chloe couldn't use that herself? 

Unless they've changed the rules since I bred my dogs, if the dogs affix is registered with the kennel club, then only the breeder can register the pups using that name. 

So The way that I see it, if Chloe bred Fleetwood Ozzy with Blackpools Jack, then any puppies would be registered with her own affix if she has registered one with the KC and if she hasn't then she can choose any name she wants, but it can't be a registered affix or the name of a dog already registered.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Colin! (Or anyone else that may know) I need your dog showing head on for a few minutes.
> 
> I've been noseying about at various GSD kennels for the past month or so (I have a lot of spare time..) and I understand all the titles, CCs etc, I've even got my head around Schutzhund titles. But there is one thing I'm stuck on, which is giving a show name.
> 
> I can't work out how the name is awarded, say for instance I have Fleetwood's Ozzy and she's mated with Blackpool's Jack, what would the puppies be? Fleetwood or Blackpool?
> 
> And if I bought in another dog, for instance Preston's Zeus, would he keep Preston even though he's now part of my kennel? Or would he become Fleetwood's Zeus? Or would he be Preston's Zeus at Fleetwood?
> 
> And the most important question, is it just me that finds this confusing? :lol2:


Clark's just answered your question Chloe. Im on the laptop & he's on his phone across the room from me! :lol2:

It can be confusing when using kennel names, & how to use them. An example with ours:

We have Lolly ('Sophies Pride') & her daughter Indy ('Lollys Miracle'). Our kennel name is 'Zoomeera', but because we bought Lolly, the name 'Zoomeera' must go behind her KC name, so she will be 'Sophies Pride at Zoomeera'. Although we bred Indy, because she was born before Lolly was registered into mine & Clark's partnership, & 'Zoomeera' is our kennel name, she will be 'Lollys Miracle at Zoomeera'. When Lolly has puppies, they will be 'Zoomeera blah blah'. 

Does that make sense? hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> For some!
> 
> Is it not the case though, that if Fleetwood is the registered kennel name of the breeder that Chloe couldn't use that?
> 
> Unless they've changed the rules since I bred my dogs, if the dogs affix is registered with the kennel club, then only the breeder can register the pups using that name. If the breeder doesn't take out their own affix (which I didn't because I didn't intend to breed more than one litter) then they can choose any affix they want, but it can't be a registered one.


Thats right Eileen, Clark was thinking 'Fleetwood' was Chloe's kennel name in that example. Affix's are registered to breeders so if you buy a puppy from the 'ChloBo' kennels, your pup will be 'ChloBo blah blah' but you could not use the 'ChloBo' affix if you bred from that dog as that kennel name is registered to that breeder only.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> For some!
> 
> Is it not the case though, that if Fleetwood is the registered kennel name of Ozzy's breeder then Chloe couldn't use that herself?
> 
> Unless they've changed the rules since I bred my dogs, if the dogs affix is registered with the kennel club, then only the breeder can register the pups using that name.
> 
> So The way that I see it, if Chloe bred Fleetwood Ozzy with Blackpools Jack, then any puppies would be registered with her own affix if she has registered one with the KC and if she hasn't then she can choose any name she wants, but it can't be a registered affix or the name of a dog already registered.





Zoo-Man said:


> Thats right Eileen, Clark was thinking 'Fleetwood' was Chloe's kennel name in that example. Affix's are registered to breeders so if you buy a puppy from the 'ChloBo' kennels, your pup will be 'ChloBo blah blah' but you could not use the 'ChloBo' affix if you bred from that dog as that kennel name is registered to that breeder only.


Well I did get it :lol2:

So say I buy from ChloBo (my mum calls me that, just thought I'd tell you :lol2 kennels and my kennel is Fleetwood. I'd have ChloBo's Ozzy at Fleetwood. Then when she is mated with Blackpool's Jack, I'd get Fleetwood's '.....' yes? So in my lines the ChloBo Kennel would end with Ozzy?


----------



## feorag

Yeh - that's it!

It's the same in the Cat Fancy only we aren't allowed to put our prefix (in the cat world it's called a prefix, which I think is right cos it prefixes your kitten's names) onto the end of cats we buy. The only way to get around that is to book the kitten before the breeder registers it and get your prefix added onto the end of the name. It can't be done afterwards.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Well I did get it :lol2:
> 
> So say I buy from ChloBo (my mum calls me that, just thought I'd tell you :lol2 kennels and my kennel is Fleetwood. I'd have ChloBo's Ozzy at Fleetwood. Then when she is mated with Blackpool's Jack, I'd get Fleetwood's '.....' yes? So in my lines the ChloBo Kennel would end with Ozzy?


God, my brain is starting to frazzle :lol2:

Yes, you've got it! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Yeh - that's it!
> 
> It's the same in the Cat Fancy only we aren't allowed to put our prefix (in the cat world it's called a prefix, which I think is right cos it prefixes your kitten's names) onto the end of cats we buy. The only way to get around that is to book the kitten before the breeder registers it and get your prefix added onto the end of the name. It can't be done afterwards.





Zoo-Man said:


> God, my brain is starting to frazzle :lol2:
> 
> Yes, you've got it! :2thumb:


Thank god for that, I'm wondering why that was so difficult for me to grasp when I've worked out all the other stuff on my own:lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's why I was trying to clarify what Clark had said cos I guessed he thought Fleetwood was your own prefix and I knew that would confuse you cos I know it isn't! :grin1:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> That's why I was trying to clarify what Clark had said cos I guessed he thought Fleetwood was your own prefix and I knew that would confuse you cos I know it isn't! :grin1:


Yeah good point, I should have said it was a hypothetical question, if I ever had the chance to have my own prefix it certainly would not be fleetwood :lol2:

Anyway, I think Oz is due in season very very soon, she walked in before and was rolling round playing with my brothers on the floor. My mum shouted 'Look, her lady bits are bigger' :roll: such decorum. 
Anyway there is definite swelling, she's cleaning herself a lot more and there is a 'musky' smell about her. So I presume this means she's pretty close to starting? I hope it is, the anticipation is killing me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Certainly sounds like it, Chloe. Now you'll have to watch the little hussy! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary all day then came home and had to try and sort rearranging Chris`s flight home. He originally booked a return one with only hand luggage for Saturday(it was a surprise visit to see me) but he now needs it to be a single on Tuesday with 40kg luggage:bash: Flybe are shut until the morning so Ive given him all the details he needs, I hope they will transfer the flight without to much extra cost.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Certainly sounds like it, Chloe. Now you'll have to watch the little hussy! :lol2:


I can see her being the hussy queen :devil:



Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary all day then came home and had to try and sort rearranging Chris`s flight home. He originally booked a return one with only hand luggage for Saturday(it was a surprise visit to see me) but he now needs it to be a single on Tuesday with 40kg luggage:bash: Flybe are shut until the morning so Ive given him all the details he needs, I hope they will transfer the flight without to much extra cost.


Hopefully it will get sorted soon, must be stressful for both of you


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> I can see her being the hussy queen :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will get sorted soon, must be stressful for both of you


 

It is:bash: Ive just read about Ozzy, remember she will now forget all the training shes ever had:whistling2: Im still waiting for Dolly to come in season so I can get her spayed too!


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> It is:bash: Ive just read about Ozzy, remember she will now forget all the training shes ever had:whistling2: Im still waiting for Dolly to come in season so I can get her spayed too!


Yeah, I'm expecting her to forget everything :roll:
It's my brothers birthday today and Oz managed to get some of the blue marzipan from his tardis cake, she's bouncing off walls :lol2: So my mum's teaching her to bark on command, she's got a big rubber chicken and if you hold it in front of her and say 'woof for the chicken' she barks at you :lol2: It's her new party trick.

How old is Dolly?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thought id post my latest piccys from pride


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Yeah, I'm expecting her to forget everything :roll:
> It's my brothers birthday today and Oz managed to get some of the blue marzipan from his tardis cake, she's bouncing off walls :lol2: So my mum's teaching her to bark on command, she's got a big rubber chicken and if you hold it in front of her and say 'woof for the chicken' she barks at you :lol2: It's her new party trick.
> 
> How old is Dolly?


 
Clever Ozzy:2thumb:

Dolly is now 6 months old:gasp:


----------



## cloggers

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thought id post my latest piccys from pride
> 
> image
> image
> image


Looks like you had a nice time 



Shell195 said:


> Clever Ozzy:2thumb:
> 
> Dolly is now 6 months old:gasp:


:gasp: how fast did that go!


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thought id post my latest piccys from pride
> 
> image
> image
> image


 
Looks like you had a great time:no1:
I have a question that Steve cant answer:whistling2: On the FB pics there are police, ambulance etc, are they real and are they gay? Random question I know but it interests me


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

on the parae pics? theyre all real, some are gay some arent x


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> on the parae pics? theyre all real, some are gay some arent x


 
Cool, thankyou:2thumb: Steve was like, "Well why does it matter?" It matters to me, I hate not knowing:lol2:

Hows little Lenny doing?


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Looks like you had a nice time
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: how fast did that go!


 
She keeps trying to hump Dennis so I would imagine shes not far off coming in season:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary all day then came home and had to try and sort rearranging Chris`s flight home. He originally booked a return one with only hand luggage for Saturday(it was a surprise visit to see me) but he now needs it to be a single on Tuesday with 40kg luggage:bash: Flybe are shut until the morning so Ive given him all the details he needs, I hope they will transfer the flight without to much extra cost.


Hope you can just sort something out. Did he pay a lot for the flight, cos they usually charge you a fee to change so it might work out easier if you just add the luggage and write off the return flight????



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thought id post my latest piccys from pride
> 
> image
> image
> image


Proper skinny mare you are now aren't you! :2thumb:

Looks like you were both enjoying yourself!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hope you can just sort something out. Did he pay a lot for the flight, cos they usually charge you a fee to change so it might work out easier if you just add the luggage and write off the return flight????
> 
> Proper skinny mare you are now aren't you! :2thumb:
> 
> Looks like you were both enjoying yourself!


 
The problem is its on different days, one was a return flight no luggage the one he needs is a single with luggage. Its an extra £45 for 40kg luggage which is what he needs so god knows how he will get on changing it. The original flight was £95.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The problem is its on different days, one was a return flight no luggage the one he needs is a single with luggage. Its an extra £45 for 40kg luggage which is what he needs so god knows how he will get on changing it. The original flight was £95.


I think it's a disgrace what they charge for luggage! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think it's a disgrace what they charge for luggage! :bash:


 
It is as if he books well in advance he can get a single flight for himself for £35:bash:


----------



## feorag

When I was going up and down to Peter's during the court case, I left a pair of trackie bottoms and a t-shirt at his, so that I only needed travel with hand luggage containing my 'court clothes' and squashed my handbag in there to go through security.


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds very stressful, Shell!! Although, a return flight is usually cheaper than a single (stupid, I know), so make sure he looks at returns, as well... And then just doesn't use the second half.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, I hope the flights can be sorted out easily, to get your boy back home soon.

Me & Clark are going to Turbary Woods Garden Centre & Bird Of Prey Centre tomorrow with our friend Dave. I used to work at the bird of prey centre one day a week for a year when I was at college. Its different owners now & isn't quite as good, but it will still be nice to go & watch the flying display.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, I hope the flights can be sorted out easily, to get your boy back home soon.
> 
> Me & Clark are going to Turbary Woods Garden Centre & Bird Of Prey Centre tomorrow with our friend Dave. I used to work at the bird of prey centre one day a week for a year when I was at college. Its different owners now & isn't quite as good, but it will still be nice to go & watch the flying display.


 
You will meet Chris at the funday Col as hes coming to help:flrt:
We have a table for you but still not sure about a Gazebo. The weather forecast is looking good:no1:
Let me know what you think of Turberry woods as Ive heard disturbing things about their rescue birds!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Sounds very stressful, Shell!! Although, a return flight is usually cheaper than a single (stupid, I know), so make sure he looks at returns, as well... And then just doesn't use the second half.


 
Ive told himto ask about the cheapest option.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You will meet Chris at the funday Col as hes coming to help:flrt:
> We have a table for you but still not sure about a Gazebo. The weather forecast is looking good:no1:
> Let me know what you think of Turberry woods as Ive heard disturbing things about their rescue birds!


Oh cool, you'll have to introduce him to us. Great about the table, thanks hun. Will it be big enough to have 2 medium dog cages on? Lets hope the weather is nice so a gazebo isn't needed.

Im not sure who has Turbary Woods BOP centre now, but I have seen him in the paper a few times in stories about rescues. The last time we went was when this guy had taken over a few months prior, & some old guy who worked/volunteered there decided to sidle up to us during the flying display & tell us about the various birds. Aparently Harris Hawks don't come from Central America, they come from China! Ooooookkkkaaayyyyyy......


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh cool, you'll have to introduce him to us. Great about the table, thanks hun. Will it be big enough to have 2 medium dog cages on? Lets hope the weather is nice so a gazebo isn't needed.
> 
> Im not sure who has Turbary Woods BOP centre now, but I have seen him in the paper a few times in stories about rescues. The last time we went was when this guy had taken over a few months prior, & some old guy who worked/volunteered there decided to sidle up to us during the flying display & tell us about the various birds. Aparently Harris Hawks don't come from Central America, they come from China! Ooooookkkkaaayyyyyy......


 
We have heard they sell rescue raptors on instead of rehabilitating and releasing them:bash: Im not sure how true this is but would like to know!
Im not sure how big the tables are but I will find out for you and try and find 2 for you if need be.I will also nag about a gazebo too.
Chris is that friendly he will introduce himself, you wont miss us together as hes like a giant next to me:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We have heard they sell rescue raptors on instead of rehabilitating and releasing them:bash: Im not sure how true this is but would like to know!
> Im not sure how big the tables are but I will find out for you and try and find 2 for you if need be.I will also nag about a gazebo too.
> Chris is that friendly he will introduce himself, you wont miss us together as hes like a giant next to me:lol2:


Aww, your a gem! I'll keep an eye out for you being towered over, then I'll know I've got the right lad :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

I think Ozzy has started her season, I dabbed her bits with some kitchen roll, and there were specks of some brownish blood. So I kept her on the extender and took her out early. We bumped into her husky friend who definitely showed a keen interest and she tried to savage him when he went to sniff her, so I'll try and take her out earlier tomorrow, she isn't gonna cope without being walked. Anyway we ran round the field to wear her out and then did a bit of tracking with a piece of cloth stinking of chicken.

Got the gossip of husky friends owner, the Japanese Akita that I mentioned in a thread months back finally snapped and savaged a black lab last week. It's the only dog on the park that I feel unsettled about, the park lot that I sit with (that he does to) have been saying for months its only a matter of time before she goes for someone. Apparently it resembled a dog attack you would see on TV and the Lab owner got very distressed and shouted that he'd kick her in the head if the owner didn't sort her out. Akita owner was appalled by this comment and went to talk to him, but I told husky guy I wouldn't even threaten to kick her in the head I'd just do it. It's one dog that I would happily say is nasty!

Dante isn't well 
Womans rung and said he seems to have become ill overnight, he's constantly mewling and isn't his mischievous self. She asked us to name him..
I'm not taking that as a great sign


----------



## cloggers

Is everyone but me busy 

Well Ozzy isn't in season, but she does have fleas! Which has irritated me to no end as she's up to date with all the treatments! So she's just been bathed which brings me to a word of advice.
Never bath a dog barefoot..
I'll put a picture of my feet up later to show you why.


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> I think Ozzy has started her season, I dabbed her bits with some kitchen roll, and there were specks of some brownish blood. So I kept her on the extender and took her out early. We bumped into her husky friend who definitely showed a keen interest and she tried to savage him when he went to sniff her, so I'll try and take her out earlier tomorrow, she isn't gonna cope without being walked. Anyway we ran round the field to wear her out and then did a bit of tracking with a piece of cloth stinking of chicken.
> 
> Got the gossip of husky friends owner, the Japanese Akita that I mentioned in a thread months back finally snapped and savaged a black lab last week. It's the only dog on the park that I feel unsettled about, the park lot that I sit with (that he does to) have been saying for months its only a matter of time before she goes for someone. Apparently it resembled a dog attack you would see on TV and the Lab owner got very distressed and shouted that he'd kick her in the head if the owner didn't sort her out. Akita owner was appalled by this comment and went to talk to him, but I told husky guy I wouldn't even threaten to kick her in the head I'd just do it. It's one dog that I would happily say is nasty!
> 
> Dante isn't well
> Womans rung and said he seems to have become ill overnight, he's constantly mewling and isn't his mischievous self. She asked us to name him..
> I'm not taking that as a great sign





cloggers said:


> Is everyone but me busy
> 
> Well Ozzy isn't in season, but she does have fleas! Which has irritated me to no end as she's up to date with all the treatments! So she's just been bathed which brings me to a word of advice.
> Never bath a dog barefoot..
> I'll put a picture of my feet up later to show you why.


 

If shes not in season what was the brownish stuff, flea dirt?

Has the woman taken your kitten to the vets?

To change Chris`s flight it was going to cost an extra £150:gasp: The centre have agreed to let him stay until Saturday and get his original flight:2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> If shes not in season what was the brownish stuff, flea dirt?
> 
> Has the woman taken your kitten to the vets?
> 
> To change Chris`s flight it was going to cost an extra £150:gasp: The centre have agreed to let him stay until Saturday and get his original flight:2thumb:


I can only presume it was, it's just annoying she wasn't scratching and they were big fleas. 
She's managed to get an appointment later today so we'll see how it goes.

That's a ridiculous price :gasp: at least they're letting him stay for a while.


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Dante isn't well
> Womans rung and said he seems to have become ill overnight, he's constantly mewling and isn't his mischievous self. She asked us to name him..
> I'm not taking that as a great sign


How old is he now Chloe?



Shell195 said:


> To change Chris`s flight it was going to cost an extra £150:gasp: The centre have agreed to let him stay until Saturday and get his original flight:2thumb:


Could he not have kept his original ticket, just paid for the baggage, which wouldn't have worked out as expensive as that and just not used his return ticket??? 

By the way, did anyone read that supercilious remark on the "We love them but...." thread. I thought the idea was not only to give us a chance to moan about our pets, but to entertain everyone else at what they do that p*sses us off. Obviously that poster had a sense of amusement bye-pass" and took it all seriously. Like our pets do things that piss us off, but we do nothing about it? *shakes head in amazement*


----------



## cloggers

He's 9 weeks, we get him on october 15th. They've just been to the vets, he has a tummy upset, should be fine in a few days, the vet reckons he's just over-reacting slightly. Both females from the litter have died, the vet is stumped as to why. One male has a hernia, Dante and the other male both have a tummy upset. This woman isn't stupid, she's raised kittens before so she's not too sure what is going on.

The Akita has just laid into the top dog of the group, scary as hell! Top dog's owner grabbed her by both sides of the collar and swung her to the floor, basically sat on top of her, she kept trying to bite him but he refused to let go till she calmed down. I had to grab Oz and protect my little brother (11) who was quite shook up since it was right next to us, as well as husky friend. Took three fully grown men to lift her off top dog, her owner just sort of stood there and said 'bad girl' he keeps saying it's hormones due to being in heat! She's out of control, the most concerning fact is his daughter is only 4/5 years old! My mum doesn't want us to go any more, but I'm reluctant it's the only socialisation Oz gets, since you say shepherd and people run a mile. Sadly I imagine me posting here soon saying Oz got into a scrap with her.



feorag said:


> By the way, did anyone read that supercilious remark on the "We love them but...." thread. I thought the idea was not only to give us a chance to moan about our pets, but to entertain everyone else at what they do that p*sses us off. Obviously that poster had a sense of amusement bye-pass" and took it all seriously. Like our pets do things that piss us off, but we do nothing about it? *shakes head in amazement*


I read it, I thought you would have learned by now Eileen that animals aren't allowed personalities!! :whip:


Oh, my feet..








Never bath a dog barefoot..


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> How old is he now Chloe?
> 
> Could he not have kept his original ticket, just paid for the baggage, which wouldn't have worked out as expensive as that and just not used his return ticket???
> 
> *Thats what hes doing:whistling2:he will have to pay £45 extra for his luggage but thats much better than before.*
> 
> By the way, did anyone read that supercilious remark on the "We love them but...." thread. I thought the idea was not only to give us a chance to moan about our pets, but to entertain everyone else at what they do that p*sses us off. Obviously that poster had a sense of amusement bye-pass" and took it all seriously. Like our pets do things that piss us off, but we do nothing about it? *shakes head in amazement*


Ive not seen that but will go and look!



cloggers said:


> He's 9 weeks, we get him on october 15th. They've just been to the vets, he has a tummy upset, should be fine in a few days, the vet reckons he's just over-reacting slightly. Both females from the litter have died, the vet is stumped as to why. One male has a hernia, Dante and the other male both have a tummy upset. This woman isn't stupid, she's raised kittens before so she's not too sure what is going on.
> 
> The Akita has just laid into the top dog of the group, scary as hell! Top dog's owner grabbed her by both sides of the collar and swung her to the floor, basically sat on top of her, she kept trying to bite him but he refused to let go till she calmed down. I had to grab Oz and protect my little brother (11) who was quite shook up since it was right next to us, as well as husky friend. Took three fully grown men to lift her off top dog, her owner just sort of stood there and said 'bad girl' he keeps saying it's hormones due to being in heat! She's out of control, the most concerning fact is his daughter is only 4/5 years old! My mum doesn't want us to go any more, but I'm reluctant it's the only socialisation Oz gets, since you say shepherd and people run a mile. Sadly I imagine me posting here soon saying Oz got into a scrap with her.
> 
> 
> 
> I read it, I thought you would have learned by now Eileen that animals aren't allowed personalities!! :whip:
> 
> 
> Oh, my feet..
> image
> Never bath a dog barefoot..


 
Poor Dante, I wonder whats up with the kittens  

I hate strange adult bitches together they really can be evil. In her younger days that would have been Karla if I had let her:bash: If its hormones causing this she should be spayed asap then exercised away fom other dogs
Ouch your feet look sore:gasp:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Poor Dante, I wonder whats up with the kittens
> 
> I hate strange adult bitches together they really can be evil. In her younger days that would have been Karla if I had let her:bash: If its hormones causing this she should be spayed asap then exercised away fom other dogs
> Ouch your feet look sore:gasp:


She's just text and said him and the unnamed male are rolling round so have obviously perked up, even hernia kitten is swatting at them. Apparently one female just died overnight, no signs. The other one seemed a bit off colour and then she found mum kept pushing it away and eventually just led on top of it  Obviously just not meant to be.

She is evil, I don't think it's down to hormones tbh, she was nasty beforehand, I've never liked her. She genuinely scares me, and I have no issues with dogs. I love akitas!
He keeps talking about breeding her though, which is just horrific to think about. He has no control over her, he just stands there and goes 'be nice!'

They are sore :lol2: two of the scratches are open cuts, the rest have just took the skin of slightly.


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Very,very cute:flrt: How old are they now? My friend begins weaning her GSD puppies at 3 weeks old. The litter she has now are 5 weeks old and the bitch jumped over the rail of the whelp room and landed on one of them and broke the pup`s leg  She now has a cast on as it was her tibia
> I bet you will miss these babies when they go:flrt:


 
phew its taken a while but have had a good read through...lol....all good.....
I started them at 3 weeks and they are now 4 and tbh she is only in with them at night now.she has gone so thin bless her....just feeding her little and often to build her up.
I am going to miss them they are gorgeous!!!

Chloe.....that akita sounds awful, has any one reported it to the dog warden, if it happens enough they can get a court order to get the owners to ensure they keep it on a lead and muzzled but it will only happen if it is reported every single time.........

does any one want to see new pics.....lol


----------



## MSL




----------



## cloggers

MSL said:


> Chloe.....that akita sounds awful, has any one reported it to the dog warden, if it happens enough they can get a court order to get the owners to ensure they keep it on a lead and muzzled but it will only happen if it is reported every single time.........
> 
> does any one want to see new pics.....lol


I think the guy with the black lab has reported her, I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt until a week or two after her season, if she's still like that then my mum and her friend are going to report her. We sit near a child's play park as well so its getting dangerous. I thought her owner was a nice guy, but recently I've realised she's a status dog, I don't think he'd muzzle her even if it was court order. I can see her being seized and destroyed personally. 

Yes, I want to see pictures, especially of my little black and white buddy :flrt:

EDIT: eeeekkk!!! :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Penny, they really have grown into stunning pups!!!


----------



## MSL

cloggers said:


> I think the guy with the black lab has reported her, I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt until a week or two after her season, if she's still like that then my mum and her friend are going to report her. We sit near a child's play park as well so its getting dangerous. I thought her owner was a nice guy, but recently I've realised she's a status dog, I don't think he'd muzzle her even if it was court order. I can see her being seized and destroyed personally.
> 
> Yes, I want to see pictures, especially of my little black and white buddy :flrt:
> 
> EDIT: eeeekkk!!! :flrt: :flrt:


Bitches, just like women do change significantly during season so it is good of you to think that way ....but......its the what if thats scary........it only takes that one time and something awful could happen, if she is a status dog is the owner going to be responsible enough to get her spayed......??


----------



## MSL

Amalthea said:


> Penny, they really have grown into stunning pups!!!


 
Thankyou, they are beautiful and getting so big......they are sooooooooo cuddly....lol


----------



## feorag

Chloe it just sounds like the owner doesn't have a clue how to train or treat the Akita - he's too indulgent and not a strong enough personality to have a dog like that imao! 

You can give the bitch the benefit of the doubt because she's in season, but he shouldn't be walking her around dogs if she's like this or he should have her muzzled just until the season is over. However, I would also question whether he would do that! Stupid man! :bash

Obviously animals are not allowed to have personalities or do anything that someone else perceives as wrong! :roll: I just thought FFS when I read that post!

Finally, your feet look awful!! :gasp:

Penny those puppies are to die for! :flrt: They're growing so fast and look so gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Im loving the new puppy pics Penny:flrt:That black/white boy is stunning and looks slightly evil:flrt:


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> Chloe it just sounds like the owner doesn't have a clue how to train or treat the Akita - _he's too indulgent and not a strong enough personality to have a dog like that imao_!
> 
> You can give the bitch the benefit of the doubt because she's in season, but he shouldn't be walking her around dogs if she's like this or he should have her muzzled just until the season is over. However, I would also question whether he would do that! Stupid man! :bash
> 
> Obviously animals are not allowed to have personalities or do anything that someone else perceives as wrong! :roll: I just thought FFS when I read that post!
> 
> Finally, your feet look awful!! :gasp:
> 
> Penny those puppies are to die for! :flrt: They're growing so fast and look so gorgeous! :flrt:


i agree.....with a dog like that they definately need to know who is the leader of the pack and obviously the dog thinks it is!!!!

and thankyou yes my puppies are gorgeous. 
Got 3 to sell because the person who was having a little girl let me down today. it's fine though, i havent advertised them yet but I dont think i will have any trouble......:2thumb:


----------



## MSL

Shell195 said:


> Im loving the new puppy pics Penny:flrt:That black/white boy is stunning and looks slightly evil:flrt:


he does but he is the sweetest boy......as usual it is the girls who are the pickles, the little brown one got my ankle today and it really hurt!!!!!


----------



## cloggers

MSL said:


> Bitches, just like women do change significantly during season so it is good of you to think that way ....but......its the what if thats scary........it only takes that one time and something awful could happen, if she is a status dog is the owner going to be responsible enough to get her spayed......??


He want's to breed her!! That temperment!!



feorag said:


> *Chloe it just sounds like the owner doesn't have a clue how to train or treat the Akita - he's too indulgent and not a strong enough personality to have a dog like that imao!
> 
> You can give the bitch the benefit of the doubt because she's in season, but he shouldn't be walking her around dogs if she's like this or he should have her muzzled just until the season is over. However, I would also question whether he would do that! Stupid man! :bash*
> 
> Obviously animals are not allowed to have personalities or do anything that someone else perceives as wrong! :roll: I just thought FFS when I read that post!
> 
> Finally, your feet look awful!! :gasp:
> 
> Penny those puppies are to die for! :flrt: They're growing so fast and look so gorgeous! :flrt:





MSL said:


> *i agree.....with a dog like that they definately need to know who is the leader of the pack and obviously the dog thinks it is!!!!*
> 
> and thankyou yes my puppies are gorgeous.
> Got 3 to sell because the person who was having a little girl let me down today. it's fine though, i havent advertised them yet but I dont think i will have any trouble......:2thumb:



He's shocked that I discipline Ozzy. 
She snapped at another dog the other week, not aggressively, but enough to provoke a reaction from me. I yelled 'down' at her, she led down and waited for me to get to her. Sharp 'NO' and all was forgiven. He was shocked by this, called be a bad owner and said it was people like me turning dogs into robots. 
Funnily enough I can't remember the last time my dog attacked another dog :bash:


----------



## MSL

cloggers said:


> He want's to breed her!! That temperment!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's shocked that I discipline Ozzy.
> She snapped at another dog the other week, not aggressively, but enough to provoke a reaction from me. I yelled 'down' at her, she led down and waited for me to get to her. Sharp 'NO' and all was forgiven. He was shocked by this, called be a bad owner and said it was people like me turning dogs into robots.
> Funnily enough I can't remember the last time my dog attacked another dog :bash:


 
I just dont think people have any real idea of what a dangerous weapon they have on the end of a lead.
having been in the middle of some serious dog fights these people need a good kick up the arse....its the main reason I get very very upset when i see children walking dogs.......lovely if they have a lovely soppy spaniel, not great when lovely soppy spaniel is seen as fair game by a huge bloody mastiff which I have seen very recently.....very distressing.


----------



## cloggers

MSL said:


> I just dont think people have any real idea of what a dangerous weapon they have on the end of a lead.
> having been in the middle of some serious dog fights these people need a good kick up the arse....its the main reason I get very very upset when i see children walking dogs.......lovely if they have a lovely soppy spaniel, not great when lovely soppy spaniel is seen as fair game by a huge bloody mastiff which I have seen very recently.....very distressing.


The exact reason my brothers aren't allowed to walk Ozzy, if she was attacked and they panicked I'd never forgive myself, and if Ozzy fought back they'd never know what to do. Though both boys know the best method to separate a dog fight (the pulling of the back legs, only effective one I've ever been shown and it's worked for me the few times I've had to), I'm the only one to ever put it into practice. 

Sadly dog fights/attacks are common place round here, so you need to know how to handle them. I rarely leave the house to walk her without some form of defence on me


----------



## sammy1969

Penny he puppies are to die for they are so cute but have to say the little black and white does have a demon look about him which just makes him appeal to me allthe more.
Shell just for you I will be posting the pics of Milo and Stitch in a few seconds for you to coo over. THey are calming down nicely and Milo has decided he is brave enough to nibble at me but Stitch is still quite nervous and tends to shrink away whenever i go into the cage but I will get there asit is early days yet.


----------



## sammy1969

*Pic heavy*

Finally piccies of the rats hope you like Stitch has a lighter brown patch on his back that i didnt notice at first but I cant get a pic of it lol. Sorry for pic sizes but have no idea how to resize and for this being pic heavy enjoy First is Stitch.





































And now Milo





































And just to show you the difference a couple of months make Gizmo and Loki when they first arrived
Gizmo









Loki









And now cuddled up together sound asleep they look so cute but really they are two little devils lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Finally piccies of the rats hope you like Stitch has a lighter brown patch on his back that i didnt notice at first but I cant get a pic of it lol. Sorry for pic sizes but have no idea how to resize and for this being pic heavy enjoy First is Stitch.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And now Milo
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And just to show you the difference a couple of months make Gizmo and Loki when they first arrived
> Gizmo
> image
> 
> Loki
> image
> 
> And now cuddled up together sound asleep they look so cute but really they are two little devils lol
> 
> image


 

Awwwwwwww gorgeous boys:flrt:Im sure they willl soon both be friendly ratty chappies:2thumb:
Wow what a difference in the kittens, they are turning into very handsome cats:flrt:


----------



## cloggers

The kittens are lovely, as are the rats :flrt:

I've just made a cake, well I made a biscuit base and stuck some butterscotch angel delight on top :lol2: It was absolutely crap!!









The cake









Ozzy hoping I'll drop some cake.









Ozzy realising I'm not stupid enough to drop cake :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

THey are so sweet Shell and real characters, Gizmo is very much mummy's boy he has to be stroked before he will eat and comes to call bthas a lovely mischievious streak in him that Loki doesn't help with lol. Loki is daddy's boy and is very affectionate loves to lie on you at night to go to sleep and is the biggest bundle of pure mischief going. He is also a very clumsy cat and knocks everything flying at least ten times a day and has mad five minutes every hour but loves Figaro and they are often together curled up if he isn't curled up with Gizmo as you see in the pic. I have loads of pics of Gizmo and Loki curled up like that in different places, and now I would not be without them.


----------



## sammy1969

cloggers said:


> The kittens are lovely, as are the rats :flrt:
> 
> I've just made a cake, well I made a biscuit base and stuck some butterscotch angel delight on top :lol2: It was absolutely crap!!
> 
> image
> The cake
> 
> image
> Ozzy hoping I'll drop some cake.
> 
> image
> Ozzy realising I'm not stupid enough to drop cake :lol2:


Awww poor boy lol I know that look so well Mysty my poodle does exactly the same


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, we went to Turbary House garden centre & bird of prey centre today. We got into the bird of prey centre for free as our friend Dave brought 2 big carrier bags full of frozen culled mice from his exhibition mouse room to give the centre. We had a look round & all the birds seemed healthy & well looked after, but I did get a vibe from the men who worked there, something mildly shifty. 

Im glad that Chris will be back home soon.

Chloe, that Akita owner sounds like right tit, & someone who will only add to the breeds already iffy reputation.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, we went to Turbary House garden centre & bird of prey centre today. We got into the bird of prey centre for free as our friend Dave brought 2 big carrier bags full of frozen culled mice from his exhibition mouse room to give the centre. We had a look round & all the birds seemed healthy & well looked after, *but I did get a vibe from the men who worked there, something mildly shifty. *
> 
> Im glad that Chris will be back home soon.
> 
> Chloe, that Akita owner sounds like right tit, & someone who will only add to the breeds already iffy reputation.


 
Hmmm, the rumours could well be true!

Took this tonight.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm, the rumours could well be true!
> 
> Took this tonight.
> 
> image


Awwwww someone looks very comfy lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm, the rumours could well be true!
> 
> Took this tonight.
> 
> image


Mmm, I know you shouldn't judge books by their covers but the 4 guys we saw there today all looked like ex cons or similar.

Im not sure if its just my eyesight, but what is the small gingery thing on Kye, just next to Dolly?


----------



## sammy1969

Looks like a paw to me Col


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I know you shouldn't judge books by their covers but the 4 guys we saw there today all looked like ex cons or similar.
> 
> Im not sure if its just my eyesight, but what is the small gingery thing on Kye, just next to Dolly?


 
:lol2: Thats her foot


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm, the rumours could well be true!
> 
> Took this tonight.
> 
> image


awwwww:flrt:


Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I know you shouldn't judge books by their covers but the 4 guys we saw there today all looked like ex cons or similar.
> 
> Im not sure if its just my eyesight, but what is the small gingery thing on Kye, just next to Dolly?


looks like a paw


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Looks like a paw to me Col


 
It sure is:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Yay i was right we cross posted Shell


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I know you shouldn't judge books by their covers but the 4 guys we saw there today all looked like ex cons or similar.
> 
> Im not sure if its just my eyesight, but what is the small gingery thing on Kye, just next to Dolly?


 

Should have gone to specsavers:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Should have gone to specsavers:lol2:


Love it Shell couldn't put it better myself lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lol, it just didn't look very paw-like to me.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Lol, it just didn't look very paw-like to me.


 
Her feet are like sponges so they discolour as they always seem to be wet as she licks them after coming in from the garden.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Thats her foot


It does look very strange though. It looks like it has an ear on its right hand side and a load of fluff on its left, I had to look twice myself to work it out! And I don't go to Specsavers! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That's a great pic, Shell!!!


----------



## cloggers

I do go to specsavers and I had to look twice :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I keep looking at that photo and cant see anything but a paw:lol2:

Its very cloudy here today and guaranteed to rain as Ive hung washing on the line!

Jen, when are you off to visit your family?


----------



## stinglestick

My newly acquired addition to our home.Sirrius.I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I keep looking at that photo and cant see anything but a paw:lol2:
> 
> Its very cloudy here today and guaranteed to rain as Ive hung washing on the line!
> 
> Jen, when are you off to visit your family?


I can't see anything but a paw, either... They're all crazy *points* :whistling2:

IF the money Gary's due comes through, I'm hoping to be gone from the 14th to the 5th... But I'm getting pretty pessimistic about it (and I am an optimistic person normally) 



stinglestick said:


> My newly acquired addition to our home.Sirrius.I think he's gorgeous!


He's GORGEOUS!! Look at his tail!! :flrt:


----------



## stinglestick

Amalthea said:


> I can't see anything but a paw, either... They're all crazy *points* :whistling2:
> 
> IF the money Gary's due comes through, I'm hoping to be gone from the 14th to the 5th... But I'm getting pretty pessimistic about it (and I am an optimistic person normally)
> 
> 
> 
> He's GORGEOUS!! Look at his tail!! :flrt:


I know!!!!Ickle black fox cat!.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I keep looking at that photo and cant see anything but a paw:lol2:


OK, so who can't see this??













stinglestick said:


> image My newly acquired addition to our home.Sirrius.I think he's gorgeous!


He's a lovely little puss critter and I love his tail too, but maybe that's cos all my cats have tails like that!



Amalthea said:


> I can't see anything but a paw, either... They're all crazy *points* :whistling2:
> 
> IF the money Gary's due comes through, I'm hoping to be gone from the 14th to the 5th... But I'm getting pretty pessimistic about it (and I am an optimistic person normally)
> He's GORGEOUS!! Look at his tail!! :flrt:


See above - I am not crazy - I realised it was a paw, but I had to look twice cos this is what I saw at first glance!

I hope you can get away Jen! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Crazy *nods*


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> OK, so who can't see this??
> 
> image
> 
> See above - I am not crazy - I realised it was a paw, but I had to look twice cos this is what I saw at first glance!


I see it!!
However the picture just made me want a rottie even more!!

Just got back from the vets, we have some industrial frontline and flea killer for the carpet, I will obliterate them :devil:

Took Oz on the park, bumped into a family friend and her dobe, she's coming on the park tonight to see the akita, she hates her but she's just hearing rumours and wants to see it for herself.
In the meantime dobe (entire male) pursued Ozzy to the point of mounting her :gasp: so she bit his ear, fortunately my friend just laughed and said it was about time someone told him. He now has a nick on his right ear, which matches the nick on his left from when he was a pup :lol2:

So I think she's coming into season? Because he's never been that vigorous before and Oz has never reacted like that before. Do they give of a certain aroma just before they come in? Because both my friend and Husky friend's owner asked if she was in? but there's no blood? 
Should have got a male :whip:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OK, so who can't see this??
> 
> image
> 
> 
> He's a lovely little puss critter and I love his tail too, but maybe that's cos all my cats have tails like that!
> 
> See above - I am not crazy - I realised it was a paw, but I had to look twice cos this is what I saw at first glance!
> 
> I hope you can get away Jen! :2thumb:


 
Me, I cant see it:lol2: Its not fault you have a vivid imagination:whistling2:

The ear is fur, the eyes are claws and the mouth is a pad:lol2:
Do you want to borrow my glasses:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Stinglestick, your kitty is very scrummy, love the tail:2thumb:
Jen, I hope you can get away


----------



## *H*

I can see like a really small Pinnygig


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Grrrrr one son goes, one returns:bash: Chris is having problems due to his ADHD so hes asked to come home, see you on Tuesday Chris!


So much for your peace and quiet Shell!



MaMExotics said:


> hey guys some cool cats i prefer the more exotic cats, well cant just make a random post so here is my marble bengal male "sarge"
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> dose any one have any "bald" cats cant mind there names


Stunning boy! 



feorag said:


> And if he lived near me the same would happen! But then you knew that didn't you? :grin1:
> Unbelievable!!! Does he take any medication for his ADHD Shell? So thunderstorms are sorted, now we need the dreaded bonfire night and we'll be sorted on all fronts of whether she has an issue with loud noises


I have to say that for all Skye's anxieties etc, loud noises like thunder or fireworks don't bother him at all! 
I love that perfect black pyramid running up the black & white cat's nose! :2thumb:
Shell has 2 Sphynx and is about to get another kitten.

Do you mind if I ask who bred your Bengal?

Jen, I know the heel is too high for you, but get a load of these and they come in red!!! STEAMPUNK SKELETON HEEL SPIKED PLATFORM PUMP ~ 5 COLORS | eBay[/QUOTE]

Not keen on those. The heel height is nice but I don't like the style.



Amalthea said:


> Those last ones aren't too bad :2thumb:
> 
> 
> *LMAO* Most of the ones I like I know I'd end up getting a nose bleed from altitude and then falling on my ass! :blush:
> 
> 
> Those are awesome!! :mf_dribble: Found another pair that I REALLY like, but could never wear....
> 
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> But look at these!! Very cute (I've seen them elsewhere) and second hand, so cheap!!!
> 
> Cute red and black lace court shoes size 6 | eBay
> 
> And I won the dress for £13!!! :2thumb:


Get platforms. Then you can wear higher heels and feels much more level!


Shell195 said:


> Who the hell is Susan:gasp::lol2: Another senior moment me thinks:roll:
> Feliway has never worked for my cats either but then mine is another multicat household
> 
> Now Chris is 20 I doubt he would ask for a referral as he hates being labelled and tries to forget about it


Hard situation for chris. Martyn hates that he gets labelled with his depression but is following the treatment program through and it is working!



cloggers said:


> The vet I go to is amazing, I trust him with Ozzy. The vet nurses can't get near her, he walks in and she turns to butter :lol2:
> My rep vet is in a whole different league, in the first month of having my royal we spent over £500 at the vets. Definitely worth the 2 hour round trip, she wouldn't be alive without them.
> 
> I need a furminator, I've read a lot about them, they worth the price?


Worth every penny indeed. I am lucky, our vet is a star too.



cloggers said:


> He's 9 weeks, we get him on october 15th. They've just been to the vets, he has a tummy upset, should be fine in a few days, the vet reckons he's just over-reacting slightly. Both females from the litter have died, the vet is stumped as to why. One male has a hernia, Dante and the other male both have a tummy upset. This woman isn't stupid, she's raised kittens before so she's not too sure what is going on.
> 
> The Akita has just laid into the top dog of the group, scary as hell! Top dog's owner grabbed her by both sides of the collar and swung her to the floor, basically sat on top of her, she kept trying to bite him but he refused to let go till she calmed down. I had to grab Oz and protect my little brother (11) who was quite shook up since it was right next to us, as well as husky friend. Took three fully grown men to lift her off top dog, her owner just sort of stood there and said 'bad girl' he keeps saying it's hormones due to being in heat! She's out of control, the most concerning fact is his daughter is only 4/5 years old! My mum doesn't want us to go any more, but I'm reluctant it's the only socialisation Oz gets, since you say shepherd and people run a mile. Sadly I imagine me posting here soon saying Oz got into a scrap with her.
> 
> 
> 
> I read it, I thought you would have learned by now Eileen that animals aren't allowed personalities!! :whip:
> 
> 
> Oh, my feet..
> image
> Never bath a dog barefoot..


OMG that Akita owner should be shot!

oooch - they look sore.



cloggers said:


> He want's to breed her!! That temperment!!
> 
> 
> He's shocked that I discipline Ozzy.
> She snapped at another dog the other week, not aggressively, but enough to provoke a reaction from me. I yelled 'down' at her, she led down and waited for me to get to her. Sharp 'NO' and all was forgiven. He was shocked by this, called be a bad owner and said it was people like me turning dogs into robots.
> Funnily enough I can't remember the last time my dog attacked another dog :bash:


Sounds like you have the right of it. Bloody man :bash:



MSL said:


> I just dont think people have any real idea of what a dangerous weapon they have on the end of a lead.
> having been in the middle of some serious dog fights these people need a good kick up the arse....its the main reason I get very very upset when i see children walking dogs.......lovely if they have a lovely soppy spaniel, not great when lovely soppy spaniel is seen as fair game by a huge bloody mastiff which I have seen very recently.....very distressing.


Yep, terrifying!


cloggers said:


> The kittens are lovely, as are the rats :flrt:
> 
> I've just made a cake, well I made a biscuit base and stuck some butterscotch angel delight on top :lol2: It was absolutely crap!!
> 
> image
> The cake
> 
> image
> Ozzy hoping I'll drop some cake.
> 
> image
> Ozzy realising I'm not stupid enough to drop cake :lol2:


If you want some good cake recipes I have a couple of bomb proof ones if you like. They always come out really well  



Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, we went to Turbary House garden centre & bird of prey centre today. We got into the bird of prey centre for free as our friend Dave brought 2 big carrier bags full of frozen culled mice from his exhibition mouse room to give the centre. We had a look round & all the birds seemed healthy & well looked after, but I did get a vibe from the men who worked there, something mildly shifty.
> 
> Im glad that Chris will be back home soon.
> 
> Chloe, that Akita owner sounds like right tit, & someone who will only add to the breeds already iffy reputation.


Sounds like you had a busy weekend. Mildly shifty - I get the creeps around people like that. Met a few mildy shifties which turned out to be nasties...

I never did get around to buying my lavendar for the hedge!



stinglestick said:


> image My newly acquired addition to our home.Sirrius.I think he's gorgeous!


Wow what a pretty boy!


Well after 6 months of promising Martyn took me out sailing (dingy) yesterday. Had a great time but now black and blue with bruises from whacking my shin on the centre board every time we changed direction and I had to duck under the boom!


----------



## Esarosa

MSL said:


> image



Oh I want this one badly...absolutely gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Nix

I went to Northernwolf's kennel's in Goole at the weekend to meet some of their huskies. My OH used to live in the house next door. They were stunning. They had a red sibe pup there that they had bred. She was perfect. I met some awesome sibes and their big pet malamute Cobe. HUGE even for a Mal and as dense as a door post but he was a lovely boy!

Place full of large dogs but what is everyone scared of? Their pet pig (evil blighter).


----------



## cloggers

Nix said:


> Worth every penny indeed. I am lucky, our vet is a star too.
> 
> OMG that Akita owner should be shot!
> 
> oooch - they look sore.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have the right of it. Bloody man :bash:
> 
> If you want some good cake recipes I have a couple of bomb proof ones if you like. They always come out really well


Yes he's an idiot, though if he's on the park tonight, my mums friend and her dobe is coming. No doubt she'll give him a gob full :devil:

Cake recipes that can survive my baking?! I'd love them please 



Nix said:


> I went to Northernwolf's kennel's in Goole at the weekend to meet some of their huskies. My OH used to live in the house next door. They were stunning. They had a red sibe pup there that they had bred. She was perfect. I met some awesome sibes and their big pet malamute Cobe. HUGE even for a Mal and as dense as a door post but he was a lovely boy!
> 
> Place full of large dogs but what is everyone scared of? Their pet pig (evil blighter).


As much as I love huskies, I prefer mals. There's something about big dopey dogs :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Me, I cant see it:lol2: Its not fault you have a vivid imagination:whistling2:
> 
> The ear is fur, the eyes are claws and the mouth is a pad:lol2:


I know what all the bits are, but I still say at first glance, especially because of the colour staining, that it looks like a little sleeping critter! :bash:


----------



## Nix

cloggers said:


> Yes he's an idiot, though if he's on the park tonight, my mums friend and her dobe is coming. No doubt she'll give him a gob full :devil:
> 
> Cake recipes that can survive my baking?! I'd love them please
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love huskies, I prefer mals. There's something about big dopey dogs :flrt:


Well I bake this one so often (at least two a fortnight) I know it by heart. Doddle of a recipe. Sounds much more complicated than it is to actually make.

Nix's lemon dribble cake (was lemon drizzle but my friend said it made her dribble so the recipe name got changed).

You need 225g each of golden caster sugar, self raising flour and butter (butter is best - room temp so nice and soft).

4 medium or large eggs.

2 large lemons or 3 smaller ones

85-100g golden caster sugar.

Pre heat oven to gas mark 4/180 oC
Line your tin with baking parchment - I use a 7" round, 6" tall sided square tin or two small/one large loaf tin for this cake. 

Zest both lemons. Set lemon zest to one side. Reserve lemons.
Cream together butter and 225g golden caster sugar in a bowl (electric whisk for a couple mins) until pale and fluffy.
Crack in an egg (you might want to do it into a cup to catch any shell first) and whisk in evenly. Do the same with the other 3. You should have a sloppy batter now. It might separate a bit. Don't worry, this will settle at the next stage. 

Sieve in the flour and add in zest. Fold in with a spatula until evenly mixed.

Spoon into prepped tin(s) and smooth top. 
Bake for about 45 mins. Top should be lightly golden and a skewer inserted into the centre comes out clean/few crumbs (but no batter!). 

Just before your cake comes out: Juice lemons, strain out any seeds, mix together with the 100g golden caster sugar. When cake is done - leave it in the tin. Immediately make holes with a skewer all over it. Spoon the mixture (including the gloopy sugary bit at the bottom) all over the cake. 
Allow it to cool in the tin before turning out (if you lined your tin well you should be able to lift it out easily). Enjoy.




feorag said:


> I know what all the bits are, but I still say at first glance, especially because of the colour staining, that it looks like a little sleeping critter! :bash:


That paw looks like a guinea pig but the rest - nope! You are going mad/more mad Eileen!


----------



## cloggers

Nix said:


> Well I bake this one so often (at least two a fortnight) I know it by heart. Doddle of a recipe. Sounds much more complicated than it is to actually make.
> 
> Nix's lemon dribble cake (was lemon drizzle but my friend said it made her dribble so the recipe name got changed).
> 
> You need 225g each of golden caster sugar, self raising flour and butter (butter is best - room temp so nice and soft).
> 
> 4 medium or large eggs.
> 
> 2 large lemons or 3 smaller ones
> 
> 85-100g golden caster sugar.
> 
> Pre heat oven to gas mark 4/180 oC
> Line your tin with baking parchment - I use a 7" round, 6" tall sided square tin or two small/one large loaf tin for this cake.
> 
> Zest both lemons. Set lemon zest to one side. Reserve lemons.
> Cream together butter and 225g golden caster sugar in a bowl (electric whisk for a couple mins) until pale and fluffy.
> Crack in an egg (you might want to do it into a cup to catch any shell first) and whisk in evenly. Do the same with the other 3. You should have a sloppy batter now. It might separate a bit. Don't worry, this will settle at the next stage.
> 
> Sieve in the flour and add in zest. Fold in with a spatula until evenly mixed.
> 
> Spoon into prepped tin(s) and smooth top.
> Bake for about 45 mins. Top should be lightly golden and a skewer inserted into the centre comes out clean/few crumbs (but no batter!).
> 
> Just before your cake comes out: Juice lemons, strain out any seeds, mix together with the 100g golden caster sugar. When cake is done - leave it in the tin. Immediately make holes with a skewer all over it. Spoon the mixture (including the gloopy sugary bit at the bottom) all over the cake.
> Allow it to cool in the tin before turning out (if you lined your tin well you should be able to lift it out easily). Enjoy.


Thank you very much  I love lemon cake :flrt:


----------



## Nix

No worries, 

let me know how you get on and I demand pictures!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyoneIt does look very strange though. It looks like it has an ear on its right hand side and a load of fluff on its left, I had to look twice myself to work it out! And I don't go to Specsavers! :lol2:


Thank god it wasn't just me! Thank you Eileen! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

stinglestick said:


> image My newly acquired addition to our home.Sirrius.I think he's gorgeous!


Hello stranger I havent seen you post on the forum for ages!

Sirrius is a cutie! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> OK, so who can't see this??
> 
> image


Thats it Eileen, I could see eyes too! It looked like a little golden hamster or something! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know what all the bits are, but I still say at first glance, especially because of the colour staining, that it looks like a little sleeping critter! :bash:


:lol2: @ grumpy knickers


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats it Eileen, I could see eyes too! It looked like a little golden hamster or something! :2thumb:


 
:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :whistling2:


Well in the Roderick household, nothing would suprise me!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Cake shouldn't have fruit in...


----------



## Shell195

Golden hamster asleep










Mutant hamster










I can see the similarity:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Cake shouldn't have fruit in...


 
Why not?


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon all Finally have been paid by social, I love the excuses they come out with for not paying you on time. Todays was it was the computor which was at fault as it automatically stops payment when a DLA claim is put in. Problem with this excuse I have been in receipt of DLA for the past ten years aprox so why did it stop it automatically now lol. Pointed this out to them and got told that they had no answer and had anything else changed told them no but got no further info typical really and then had to wait after being told first it would be paid by noon then by 3pm and finally by 5pm well at least third time lucky lol.

Have to say Sirrius is one handsome cat and the tail WOW

Shell have to agree that would be one very ugly hamster lol maybe we are both just very boring and matter of fact lol and thats why we only saw paw and not furry critter lol


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> That paw looks like a guinea pig but the rest - nope! You are going mad/more mad Eileen!


I was only referring to the 'head' not the whole thing. :roll:



Zoo-Man said:


> Thank god it wasn't just me! Thank you Eileen! :2thumb:


You're welcome. I didn't recognise it as a specific critter, more of a mutant! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: @ grumpy knickers


Bugger off and multiply woman! :roll2:

It looked like a mutant critter - something I wouldn't be surprised to see in your house!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Golden hamster asleep
> image
> 
> 
> Mutant hamster
> image
> 
> I can see the similarity:whistling2:


BWAHAHAHA!! :2thumb: Maybe a bit like some weird little Jim Hensen character?



Shell195 said:


> Why not?


Cuz it just shouldn't... Wrongsick.


----------



## Amalthea

Could I ask a favor of you all.....

Enter please!!!!  I'd buy any won tickets off ya, so I can lick Darren

Real Radio Northwest - 105.4fm :: Win a Blackpool Switch-On backstage tour


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im with you jen, cakes should be moist, gooey, chocolatey, fattening, sweet, yummy & tooth-rottening! Fruit should never be allowed to be on a dessert menu! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Could I ask a favor of you all.....
> 
> Enter please!!!!  I'd buy any won tickets off ya, so I can lick Darren
> 
> Real Radio Northwest - 105.4fm :: Win a Blackpool Switch-On backstage tour


Entered hun! : victory:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> BWAHAHAHA!! :2thumb: Maybe a bit like some weird little Jim Hensen character?


Exactly!!! :2thumb:

I'll go and enter for you - if I win (cos I never win anything) you can have the tickets cos they're no good to me.

Actually ....................... I tell a lie!!! A couple of months ago a huge parcel arrived for me and I couldn't for the life of me think of what it was cos I'd not bought anything that I was aware of. 

Anyway I signed for it and when I opened it, the letter on the top said "Congratulations - you've won our competition". And I thought WTF I haven't entered any competitions!

Then I looked at what I'd won and it was a rabbit carrier - feckin' last thing in the world I need given that there are 4 cat carriers in the loft! :roll:

It was an on-line competition run by wild4pets and I'd won it.


----------



## Shell195

I never win anything either:bash:

Sophie agrees with you and Colin about the mutant hamster:roll:


----------



## Esarosa

I couldn't see a paw in that picture I thought it was some demented pinny gig/toy. 



Amalthea said:


> Could I ask a favor of you all.....
> 
> Enter please!!!!  I'd buy any won tickets off ya, so I can lick Darren
> 
> Real Radio Northwest - 105.4fm :: Win a Blackpool Switch-On backstage tour


Entered from me, Will, my dad and my two brothers Jen. Have informed them if they win they haven't actually won :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I never win anything either:bash:
> 
> Sophie agrees with you and Colin about the mutant hamster:roll:


Good lass Sophie :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Im with you jen, cakes should be moist, gooey, chocolatey, fattening, sweet, yummy & tooth-rottening! Fruit should never be allowed to be on a dessert menu! :lol2:


Exactly!!! Although, I must admit that I am more of a vanilla kind of girl (you'd never guess, right), but chocolate is acceptable. Fruit definitely isn't!!



Zoo-Man said:


> Entered hun! : victory:


Thank you muchly, kind sir! :flrt:



feorag said:


> Exactly!!! :2thumb:
> 
> I'll go and enter for you - if I win (cos I never win anything) you can have the tickets cos they're no good to me.
> 
> Actually ....................... I tell a lie!!! A couple of months ago a huge parcel arrived for me and I couldn't for the life of me think of what it was cos I'd not bought anything that I was aware of.
> 
> Anyway I signed for it and when I opened it, the letter on the top said "Congratulations - you've won our competition". And I thought WTF I haven't entered any competitions!
> 
> Then I looked at what I'd won and it was a rabbit carrier - feckin' last thing in the world I need given that there are 4 cat carriers in the loft! :roll:
> 
> It was an on-line competition run by wild4pets and I'd won it.


*lol* It's great when things like that happen, though!!! And thank you!! :2thumb:



Esarosa said:


> I couldn't see a paw in that picture I thought it was some demented pinny gig/toy.
> 
> 
> 
> Entered from me, Will, my dad and my two brothers Jen. Have informed them if they win they haven't actually won :lol2:


:lol2: Thanx much!!!


----------



## cloggers

Nix said:


> No worries,
> 
> let me know how you get on and I demand pictures!


It may take me a few goes :lol2: 

Is it 225g of caster sugar, flour and butter? so 225g of each?

I entered the competition for you Jen : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Exactly!!! Although, I must admit that I am more of a vanilla kind of girl (you'd never guess, right), but chocolate is acceptable. Fruit definitely isn't!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you muchly, kind sir! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> *lol* It's great when things like that happen, though!!! And thank you!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Thanx much!!!


If you get to go, will you be asking Keith Lemon to smash yer back doors in? 

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

It wont let me do it again Jen as I had already done it for Soph who loves Keith Lemon:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Golden hamster asleep
> image
> 
> 
> Mutant hamster
> image
> 
> 
> *I can see the similarity:whistling2:*


Now you mention it :blush:



Zoo-Man said:


> Im with you jen, cakes should be moist, gooey, chocolatey, fattening, sweet, yummy & tooth-rottening! Fruit should never be allowed to be on a dessert menu! :lol2:


Who ever put fruit in a cake should be hanged!
My gran once ordered a fruit smoothie for desert, I ordered double chocolate brownies with ice cream :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

cloggers said:


> It may take me a few goes :lol2:
> 
> Is it 225g of caster sugar, flour and butter? so 225g of each?
> 
> I entered the competition for you Jen : victory:


Thanx much!!! :2thumb: And it'll be 225g of each 



Zoo-Man said:


> If you get to go, will you be asking Keith Lemon to smash yer back doors in?
> 
> :lol2:


I actually have no idea who he is :blush:



Shell195 said:


> It wont let me do it again Jen as I had already done it for Soph who loves Keith Lemon:lol2:


Soph does, though!! :2thumb: No biggie, Shell  Thanx for trying!!! 



cloggers said:


> Now you mention it :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever put fruit in a cake should be hanged!
> My gran once ordered a fruit smoothie for desert, I ordered double chocolate brownies with ice cream :lol2:



Exactly!! Just wrong!


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> Thanx much!!! :2thumb: And it'll be 225g of each


Yeah I thought it might be after I spent 10 minutes trying to divide 225 by 3 :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

cloggers said:


> Yeah I thought it might be after I spent 10 minutes trying to divide 225 by 3 :lol2:


*s******s* Oh dear :no1:


----------



## sammy1969

~Ok what is wrong with fruit cake? I know I am not a fan of a heavy rich fruit cake like wedding cake but a nic elight farmhouse fruit cake with lots of moist juicy fruit is to die for butthen I am a fruit freek lol but chocolate cake nahhhhhhh dont want or really like but I do like lemon drizzle cake but of all the things in the world to die for dessert wise has to be a baileys dome gateau lol


----------



## Amalthea

EVERYTHING's wrong with fruit cake *lol*


----------



## sammy1969

NO WAY Jen its yummy lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sophie agrees with you and Colin about the mutant hamster:roll:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: ......... :Na_Na_Na_Na: ......... :Na_Na_Na_Na: ......... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Esarosa said:


> I couldn't see a paw in that picture I thought it was some demented pinny gig/toy.


:2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> I actually have no idea who he is :blush:


:gasp:....... :gasp: ....... :gasp: 



cloggers said:


> Yeah I thought it might be after I spent 10 minutes trying to divide 225 by 3 :lol2:


PMSL!! Oh dear, Chloe - you're not quite a baker then are you? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I might have a go at making that lemon cake and I never bake:lol2:
I am working for the next 7 days so it wont be for at least a week:bash:
I will be glad when the family fun day is over!


----------



## Shell195

The breeder is getting them used to weekly baths, Mowgli is on the left 
:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Skarlet

They are beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## weegie

can i butt in and ask a cat question??:blush:


basically we were having a family day and went to local cinema and on way home wee spotted this ginger cat walking about looking kinda stiff so we about turned and stop to check it hadnt been hit or anything and we notcied it had an rspca paper coller on with a number on so i got out of car and it came over and started to purr so i picked it up to check the number etc and i could feel every bone on its wee body so it must have been on loose a while so we took it home let it warm up and offered it some food (only half a pouch) n water didnt want to overload it with it being skin n bone and set it up with a box and blanket... then we set about posting on facebook and cat groups local to us etc and this morning we took it to vets to get the once over and check for microchip other than the weight and it needing worming and flea treatment all seemed good but the thing i am wondering about is we already have our own neutered tom
so wondered what the best plan of action is with introductions as it looks like he will end up staying with us as the rspca wont touch him unless hes injured and all the rescues are full so if they do take him it will only be for a few days then they will have to put him to sleep women on phone mumbled summit about it being easier to home a young cat etc:bash: 


any ideas would be welcomed


thanks
george


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> The breeder is getting them used to weekly baths, Mowgli is on the left
> :flrt::flrt:


Aw, bless him, he's an ugly bugger though isn't he! :flrt:



weegie said:


> can i butt in and ask a cat question??:blush:
> 
> 
> basically we were having a family day and went to local cinema and on way home wee spotted this ginger cat walking about looking kinda stiff so we about turned and stop to check it hadnt been hit or anything and we notcied it had an rspca paper coller on with a number on so i got out of car and it came over and started to purr so i picked it up to check the number etc and i could feel every bone on its wee body so it must have been on loose a while so we took it home let it warm up and offered it some food (only half a pouch) n water didnt want to overload it with it being skin n bone and set it up with a box and blanket... then we set about posting on facebook and cat groups local to us etc and this morning we took it to vets to get the once over and check for microchip other than the weight and it needing worming and flea treatment all seemed good but the thing i am wondering about is we already have our own neutered tom
> so wondered what the best plan of action is with introductions as it looks like he will end up staying with us as the rspca wont touch him unless hes injured and all the rescues are full so if they do take him it will only be for a few days then they will have to put him to sleep women on phone mumbled summit about it being easier to home a young cat etc:bash:
> 
> 
> any ideas would be welcomed
> 
> 
> thanks
> george


Did the vet give you any idea on what age they thought he was - in other words full grown or juvenile.

I think they can be encouraged to get on if you take this easily and at their pace. They will be be quite aggressive towards each other, but this is very natural. 

Before you actually put them together,, try dusting them both with talcum powder and rub it into their fur - that way they will both smell the same which might help to reduce aggression.

Do you know anyone who can lend you a pen/cage that you could put one cat in so the other can see and smell him and then swap them around so one each of them have a turn at freedom to explore and smell the other, but avoiding any serious scrapping until they get used to each other?


----------



## cloggers

As cute as Mowgli is, he's a bit alien looking. Even Oz recoiled at the pic :lol2:

Will he have to be bathed on a weekly basis then? Or slightly less regular?


----------



## weegie

the newbie has the utility room to himself with a bed n blanket litter tray and all the usual bits so he has his own place to go away from us and rolo the cat lol and at night he can still sniff rolo through the door visa versa and weve been swapping blankets over and so far they both seem fine if rolo gets close hes normally just ignored or they have a russian stand off just sit staring at each other lol only had 2 occasion when the newbie hissed at rolo but hes soft as puddin so just walked off tbh there both really layed back cats so will keep up what we are doing for a week or so and see how things go???

the newbie should he stay here is to be called costa as in cost a fortune as its already had 50 quid just on vets today and no doubt we will have to buy all new bits for him once hes settled if we dont manage to find his owner:whistling2:

p.s the vet reckoned him to be around 5yrs but was just a educated guess really

thanks 
george


----------



## feorag

Sounds like you're doing everything right! :2thumb:

So just perseverance and time and I'm sure they'll be fine.

This was my Kosta (registered at the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy as Feorage Kosta Fortune). She was born about 16 years ago and was the sole survivor of 2 litters which should have given me 8 kittens. By the time I totted up 2 stud fees, a trip to Gloucester to get the Somali mated and a double trip just over 10 mile away to get my Oriental Black mated. 2 emergency c-sections, food, her registration fee and vaccinations I reckon she cost me just over £800 to produce!!! :roll:


----------



## kemist

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> The breeder is getting them used to weekly baths, Mowgli is on the left
> :flrt::flrt:


sorry but eeeeeewwwwww yuck


----------



## weegie

this is him in all his 3.2kg glory just a pity his waist line isnt as big as his eyes there huge!!!!:flrt:












thanks
george


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless him he's lovely. He's actually cream, which is dilute ginger. He looks like a cream and white British Shorthair.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, bless him, he's an ugly bugger though isn't he! :flrt:
> 
> Did the vet give you any idea on what age they thought he was - in other words full grown or juvenile.
> 
> I think they can be encouraged to get on if you take this easily and at their pace. They will be be quite aggressive towards each other, but this is very natural.
> 
> Before you actually put them together,, try dusting them both with talcum powder and rub it into their fur - that way they will both smell the same which might help to reduce aggression.
> 
> Do you know anyone who can lend you a pen/cage that you could put one cat in so the other can see and smell him and then swap them around so one each of them have a turn at freedom to explore and smell the other, but avoiding any serious scrapping until they get used to each other?


 
Hes beautiful:flrt:



cloggers said:


> As cute as Mowgli is, he's a bit alien looking. Even Oz recoiled at the pic :lol2:
> 
> Will he have to be bathed on a weekly basis then? Or slightly less regular?


 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder:Na_Na_Na_Na: I think hes stunning:flrt:






weegie said:


> the newbie has the utility room to himself with a bed n blanket litter tray and all the usual bits so he has his own place to go away from us and rolo the cat lol and at night he can still sniff rolo through the door visa versa and weve been swapping blankets over and so far they both seem fine if rolo gets close hes normally just ignored or they have a russian stand off just sit staring at each other lol only had 2 occasion when the newbie hissed at rolo but hes soft as puddin so just walked off tbh there both really layed back cats so will keep up what we are doing for a week or so and see how things go???
> 
> the newbie should he stay here is to be called costa as in cost a fortune as its already had 50 quid just on vets today and no doubt we will have to buy all new bits for him once hes settled if we dont manage to find his owner:whistling2:
> 
> p.s the vet reckoned him to be around 5yrs but was just a educated guess really
> 
> thanks
> george


 
Awww hes a lovely boy. Do you know why he was wearing a paper RSPCA collar as these are what they put on them when they are in their cattery.



kemist said:


> sorry but eeeeeewwwwww yuck


Go to specsavers:Na_Na_Na_Na: Sphynx are like marmite, you love them or hate them. I love marmite too:flrt:


----------



## weegie

he does have a big head to go with the eyes like a shorthair



thanks
george


----------



## weegie

yeah we phoned the rspca and they told us this is a coller they put on when they have been called out to a nuisence cat or stray but was basically to infrom the owner should the cat have one that the rspca are aware of the cat but unless he is injured they wont touch him:bash:


thanks george


----------



## Shell195

weegie said:


> yeah we phoned the rspca and they told us this is a coller they put on when they have been called out to a nuisence cat or stray but was basically to infrom the owner should the cat have one that the rspca are aware of the cat but unless he is injured they wont touch him:bash:
> 
> 
> thanks george


 
Typical RSPCA:devil:


----------



## kemist

Shell195 said:


> Hes beautiful:flrt:
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder:Na_Na_Na_Na: I think hes stunning:flrt:
> 
> 
> Go to specsavers:Na_Na_Na_Na: Sphynx are like marmite, you love them or hate them. I love marmite too:flrt:


All i have to say is yuck and double yuck.:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Mowgli is adorable, Shell!!!


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder:Na_Na_Na_Na: I think hes stunning:flrt:


Very true, but sometimes the beholder needs guidance in what beauty actually is :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Nah I'm only joking, if you like him you like him. I just prefer my animals with fur :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


cloggers said:


> Very true, but sometimes the beholder needs guidance in what beauty actually is :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:roll2:

Me up early today - car booting today! I'm cream crackered already and I'm just out of bed - not enough sleep! :roll:


----------



## cloggers

Enjoy car booting 

I've just got back from college, finally enrolled!


----------



## Nix

I don't do sphynxes as a rule but he is so cute. Little wrinkly!


----------



## feorag

Back from car booting - very strange day!!! Extremely quiet, both in not as many people as the last few weeks, but also just quiet noise-wise.

A lot of traders were apparently saying that they hadn't even made their expenses! :gasp:

We took half of what we took the last 2 weeks, but at least we came home with £22 each, so not a wasted day!


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! How quiet was it in here today??

I got a phone call at 7:55 this morning asking if I could come in to work. Ended up working all day... Was verbally assaulted by a woman, as well. It's a bit of a long story, but I'll try to go through it...

We have a footfall counter on our door and we need to keep the percentage of how many customers were served at around 23%+, so we're quite protective of the doorway. I saw a little girl in the doorway, so I went over, but she was under the counter, so not messing with it at all, but she had her hand between the frame and the door swinging on it. Our doors are HEAVY and if she had knocked it somehow and the door had shut, she would have at best broken all her fingers, but probably lost them completely. So I asked nicely where her Mom was and she said "we're not coming in", so I said that's fine but she couldn't stay in the doorway. So she left it... Then I saw her back at it, doing the same. But I had already asked her not to do it, so left it. Then a bit later, her mother comes storming in dragging the brat behind her. She was very loud and asked if I saw her standing there on the phone, I said I hadn't, so she said I need to open my eyes. And that the brat had only just touched the door... When I tried to tell her what I saw her doing and why I asked her to not do it, she spoke over me saying that it's f'in ridiculous and I should speak to the adult. And continued for a bit, then stormed out calling me a f'in knob. I was just completely gobsmacked by the whole thing...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Wow!! How quiet was it in here today??
> 
> I got a phone call at 7:55 this morning asking if I could come in to work. Ended up working all day... Was verbally assaulted by a woman, as well. It's a bit of a long story, but I'll try to go through it...
> 
> We have a footfall counter on our door and we need to keep the percentage of how many customers were served at around 23%+, so we're quite protective of the doorway. I saw a little girl in the doorway, so I went over, but she was under the counter, so not messing with it at all, but she had her hand between the frame and the door swinging on it. Our doors are HEAVY and if she had knocked it somehow and the door had shut, she would have at best broken all her fingers, but probably lost them completely. So I asked nicely where her Mom was and she said "we're not coming in", so I said that's fine but she couldn't stay in the doorway. So she left it... Then I saw her back at it, doing the same. But I had already asked her not to do it, so left it. Then a bit later, her mother comes storming in dragging the brat behind her. She was very loud and asked if I saw her standing there on the phone, I said I hadn't, so she said I need to open my eyes. And that the brat had only just touched the door... When I tried to tell her what I saw her doing and why I asked her to not do it, she spoke over me saying that it's f'in ridiculous and I should speak to the adult. And continued for a bit, then stormed out calling me a f'in knob. I was just completely gobsmacked by the whole thing...


 
Charming person:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

dits made the decision to let Frenks go, so we took him to the vets today. i cant stop cryin, i feel so guilty about it. wish there had been somethin else we could have done :*(


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Charming person:bash:


Indeed....



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dits made the decision to let Frenks go, so we took him to the vets today. i cant stop cryin, i feel so guilty about it. wish there had been somethin else we could have done :*(


I'm sorry to hear that... RIP Fenkle


----------



## Zoo-Man

RIP Frenkel


----------



## Shell195

Thinking of you both x


RIP Frenkel


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Charming person:bash:


The world is full of them! They can't control their kids, but won't let anyone else! :bash:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dits made the decision to let Frenks go, so we took him to the vets today. i cant stop cryin, i feel so guilty about it. wish there had been somethin else we could have done :*(


Aw Cat, I'm so sorry to hear that. How's Ditta?

I don't think you should feel guilty, it's just one of those things that happen sadly!


----------



## Zoo-Man

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...0-looking-somone-shoot-foxes.html#post8866094

:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...0-looking-somone-shoot-foxes.html#post8866094
> 
> :bash:


I bloody hate people like that yes i know foxes can be a pest but there are more humane ways of dealing with them bloody b*****d, i love the vixen who brings her cubs to me each year to show me them and that she is still alive and well after having her caught and treated a few years ago when she had around 6 week old cubs. i made sure the cubs had food and wter during her absence and we have been distant pals since sheis showing her age now though and I doubt she will be back next year bu I said that last year too lol


----------



## Shell195

Ive just posted on the fox thread:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Ive just posted on the fox thread:bash:


I just added backing to your post Shell as it isnt right or fair
Just having a discussion on the thread about leaving dogs with children lol interesting srguement but think I qam winning slowly


----------



## Nix

weegie said:


> this is him in all his 3.2kg glory just a pity his waist line isnt as big as his eyes there huge!!!!:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> george


What a chap! Lovely boy.


Shell195 said:


> Hes beautiful:flrt:
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder:Na_Na_Na_Na: I think hes stunning:flrt:
> 
> 
> Awww hes a lovely boy. Do you know why he was wearing a paper RSPCA collar as these are what they put on them when they are in their cattery.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to specsavers:Na_Na_Na_Na: Sphynx are like marmite, you love them or hate them. I love marmite too:flrt:


I like mowgli but I hate marmite? Paradox?



Amalthea said:


> Wow!! How quiet was it in here today??
> 
> I got a phone call at 7:55 this morning asking if I could come in to work. Ended up working all day... Was verbally assaulted by a woman, as well. It's a bit of a long story, but I'll try to go through it...
> 
> We have a footfall counter on our door and we need to keep the percentage of how many customers were served at around 23%+, so we're quite protective of the doorway. I saw a little girl in the doorway, so I went over, but she was under the counter, so not messing with it at all, but she had her hand between the frame and the door swinging on it. Our doors are HEAVY and if she had knocked it somehow and the door had shut, she would have at best broken all her fingers, but probably lost them completely. So I asked nicely where her Mom was and she said "we're not coming in", so I said that's fine but she couldn't stay in the doorway. So she left it... Then I saw her back at it, doing the same. But I had already asked her not to do it, so left it. Then a bit later, her mother comes storming in dragging the brat behind her. She was very loud and asked if I saw her standing there on the phone, I said I hadn't, so she said I need to open my eyes. And that the brat had only just touched the door... When I tried to tell her what I saw her doing and why I asked her to not do it, she spoke over me saying that it's f'in ridiculous and I should speak to the adult. And continued for a bit, then stormed out calling me a f'in knob. I was just completely gobsmacked by the whole thing...


Bloody crap parents! 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> dits made the decision to let Frenks go, so we took him to the vets today. i cant stop cryin, i feel so guilty about it. wish there had been somethin else we could have done :*(


So gutted for you Cat. Huge to you and Dita x RIP Frenkel


----------



## cloggers

RIP Frenkel 

Picked up my new glasses today, finally see again 
Done nothing exciting really, cleared out my room for all my college stuff and finally got round to hanging my Joker and Harley Quinn canvas (I'm an uber Batman geek!)
Then I finally it round to cleaning the snakes out, which is always an experience since 4 of the 6 have issues. We've got one with no eyes and neuro issues, one with no tail tip, one with no feeling in his tail (so constantly needs shed removing) and one with severe trust issues and no background history. I'm a sucker for special snakes :blush:


----------



## feorag

My two have been out with me all day and behaved impeccably as usual. It's amazing how snakes pull the public in. We did scheduled hourly talks, me on snakes, Ros on Hedgehog and tortoise and me on rabbits. In betweenies I face painted and they did tombola.

However, people weren't spending much money so i don't think it was a financially good day at all.

It's surprising how many people will come and listen and learn about wildlife, have a stroke or touch of the animals and listen with great interest to what you are telling them and then walk away without a thought to putting a few coins in the collecting tin or buying a £1's worth of tombola tickets to help to feed those animals! :bash:


----------



## ditta

cloggers said:


> RIP Frenkel
> 
> Picked up my new glasses today, finally see again
> Done nothing exciting really, cleared out my room for all my college stuff and finally got round to hanging my Joker and Harley Quinn canvas (I'm an uber Batman geek!)
> Then I finally it round to cleaning the snakes out, which is always an experience since 4 of the 6 have issues. We've got one with no eyes and neuro issues, one with no tail tip, one with no feeling in his tail (so constantly needs shed removing) and one with severe trust issues and no background history. I'm a sucker for special snakes :blush:


 
ive just posted on facebook that im leaving the snake cleaning til cat comes home cos vanilla has issues...........biting issues, she too has a crinkled tail and needs help to shed it:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> My two have been out with me all day and behaved impeccably as usual. It's amazing how snakes pull the public in. We did scheduled hourly talks, me on snakes, Ros on Hedgehog and tortoise and me on rabbits. In betweenies I face painted and they did tombola.
> 
> However, people weren't spending much money so i don't think it was a financially good day at all.
> 
> It's surprising how many people will come and listen and learn about wildlife, have a stroke or touch of the animals and listen with great interest to what you are telling them and then walk away without a thought to putting a few coins in the collecting tin or buying a £1's worth of tombola tickets to help to feed those animals! :bash:


I never understood that :bash: I can't walk past a charity tin without sticking money in, especially animal ones, probably why I'm skint all the time :whip:



ditta said:


> ive just posted on facebook that im leaving the snake cleaning til cat comes home cos vanilla has issues...........biting issues, she too has a crinkled tail and needs help to shed it:lol2:


Yeah my trust issue guy is a biter :lol2: only a 4ft ratsnake but he never fails to get me, so I wear gloves :blush:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> RIP Frenkel
> 
> *Picked up my new glasses today, finally see again*
> Done nothing exciting really, cleared out my room for all my college stuff and finally got round to hanging my Joker and Harley Quinn canvas (I'm an uber Batman geek!)
> Then I finally it round to cleaning the snakes out, which is always an experience since 4 of the 6 have issues. We've got one with no eyes and neuro issues, one with no tail tip, one with no feeling in his tail (so constantly needs shed removing) and one with severe trust issues and no background history. I'm a sucker for special snakes :blush:


 
Now you can see how beautiful Mowgli is:Na_Na_Na_Na:



feorag said:


> My two have been out with me all day and behaved impeccably as usual. It's amazing how snakes pull the public in. We did scheduled hourly talks, me on snakes, Ros on Hedgehog and tortoise and me on rabbits. In betweenies I face painted and they did tombola.
> 
> However, people weren't spending much money so i don't think it was a financially good day at all.
> 
> *It's surprising how many people will come and listen and learn about wildlife, have a stroke or touch of the animals and listen with great interest to what you are telling them and then walk away without a thought to putting a few coins in the collecting tin or buying a £1's worth of tombola tickets to help to feed those animals!* :bash:


 
I know that feeling well:bash:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Now you can see how beautiful Mowgli is:Na_Na_Na_Na:


oooo touché :whip: 
He'll be cute when he's big, but it's like all kittens/puppies, they go through that ugly stage. Mowgli's may just last a little longer :lol2:


----------



## ditta

cloggers said:


> oooo touché :whip:
> He'll be cute when he's big, but it's like all kittens/puppies, they go through that ugly stage. Mowgli's may just last a little longer :lol2:


 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


 
You tell her how cute and gorgeous nekkid kitties are ditta:flrt:
All warm, purry and wrinkly:flrt:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> You tell her how cute and gorgeous nekkid kitties are ditta:flrt:
> All warm, purry and wrinkly:flrt:


 
and lots lots more, they have such personalities they are wonderful, and beautiful omg they are so beautiful, ok so they leave grease on your t shirt and look like they got pubes on their tails and faces but oh my i lovessssssss them
:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## cloggers

They look like shrivelled prunes!!
I prefer long haired creatures! You're at the other end of the extreme!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Now you can see how beautiful Mowgli is:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:roll2:



cloggers said:


> He'll be cute when he's big, but it's like all kittens/puppies, they go through that ugly stage. Mowgli's may just last a little longer :lol2:


:rotfl:


cloggers said:


> They look like shrivelled prunes!!
> I prefer long haired creatures! You're at the other end of the extreme!


Tena moment! :lol:

Shell when I get a chance, cos need to clean my face painting stuff i'm gonna pm you about Elise and Chris.


----------



## sammy1969

Ok rattie question as my brain wont work. Am I ok to use wood based cat litter pellets for the rats as I know shavings and sawdust are a real no no and I cant remember what I used to use I think it is my age lol?
I went today to get the required ingredients to make up the shumenite diet for the boys only to realise when i got home that I didn't get the container to mix it all up in, Am I a donut or what lol?


----------



## feorag

The wood pellets are pine and so they will give off phenols when the litter gets wet and that will cause breathing problems.


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> The wood pellets are pine and so they will give off phenols when the litter gets wet and that will cause breathing problems.


Ahh right good job I checked first I cant remember what i used to use know it wasn't safe bed but for the life of me I cant remember what it was I did use


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> They look like shrivelled prunes!!
> I prefer long haired creatures! You're at the other end of the extreme!


 
But you dont like flat faced furries either:whistling2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> But you dont like flat faced furries either:whistling2:


Ok then I don't like shrivelled prunes or furries that have just walked into Mike Tyson's fist :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

what would you recommend Eileen as i just have no idea ?


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh right good job I checked first I cant remember what i used to use know it wasn't safe bed but for the life of me I cant remember what it was I did use


I use Oko Plus for my rats cos it's what I use for the cats. It's wood, but the difference is that it's a clumping litter, so when they wee it clumps solid instantly, compared to the pellets which break down into damp, wet sawdust.


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh ok where can i get that from as I havent seen it anywhere round here not even [email protected] not that I like that shop, but will go there given no choice lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2:
> 
> :rotfl:
> Tena moment! :lol:
> 
> Shell when I get a chance, cos need to clean my face painting stuff i'm gonna pm you about Elise and Chris.


 

Ok bad lady :whistling2:



cloggers said:


> Ok then I don't like shrivelled prunes or furries that have just walked into Mike Tyson's fist :lol2:


Boring taste:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Im shattered tonight, Ive spent most of the day running round moving animals ready for Sunday......... and we had a long vet visit in the middle of it all:bash:


----------



## Shell195

A local uni rang us today and asked if we would take 2 Canada geese and their 4 big goslings(2 have angel wings), the students have become very wary as they threaten them. We said we thought we could help so the uni is now waiting for a license from New England to move them legally and they are going to give us a £1000 donation:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Impressive, Shell!!!

I had the worst customer today. We get dickheads in all the time, but I have never been so offended. Still simmering about her.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Impressive, Shell!!!
> 
> I had the worst customer today. We get dickheads in all the time, but I have never been so offended. Still simmering about her.


 
You arent doing well with customers lately, what happened ?


----------



## sammy1969

Wow that is a nice donation Shell. Can I ask what angel wings is?


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Wow that is a nice donation Shell. Can I ask what angel wings is?


 
Its a wing deformity were the feathers grow outwards and it stops them flying. If caught when they are young babies it can be sorted but not at this stage 
Like this Sammy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_Wing


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> and lots lots more, they have such personalities they are wonderful, and beautiful omg they are so beautiful, ok so they leave grease on your t shirt and look like they got pubes on their tails and faces but oh my i lovessssssss them
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
You missed out the bit about them smelling like an old sock when they need a bath:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> You arent doing well with customers lately, what happened ?


Right... Another long winded one.....

She came in, went to the vibe circle (which is where I shine in store), so I walked over and gave her my normal greeting "Thinking of treating yourself today?" and she said "you say that like this isn't normal for me... have you tried them all? (me: "no, but...." interrupts) Then I'm the expert"... Me: "Right ok... If you need any help or anything, give me a shout." Went back to steaming some playwear. Then she took a whip out of a mannequin's hand tried smacking herself with it, then rudely asked where they were, showed her and she went to put the whip back in the mannequin's hand (which is very definitely an art). I offered to do it and she snapped "I'll do it"... Then gave up saying "it's harder than it looks" WELL YES!!! So, I put it back. Then she went over and "tested" each of the spankers, decided which was best. Then back into vibes.... Looking at the anal stuff. Picked something out, so I asked her if she found what she was looking for and she said "Yes. I need lube"... "Ok, the lubes are right over here"... She follows me, and then turns to Jen (the manager) and points to her and says "You. Do you know anything about lubes?" Well, for one, Jen's a prude! And I am the most likely in the shop to have tried things out. And second of all, I was bloody well showing her. I was so offended and angry I had to go upstairs to cool down (and hope she'd go before I came back... of course she hadn't... She was being all friendly with Jen telling her what kind of sick porn she watches) :censor:



sammy1969 said:


> Wow that is a nice donation Shell. Can I ask what angel wings is?


My Ernie had angel wings.... (not that you can see 'em in the pic, of course)


----------



## cloggers

I've only ever seen angel wing once on a poor duck at the pond 
Someone ended up shooting it 
Jen it's not going well is it? I couldn't work in a shop, very short fuse were people are concerned :blush:
EDIT: she'd have got whipped round the bloody side of the head :devil:



Shell195 said:


> Boring taste:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Living life in the fast lane me 



Shell195 said:


> You missed out the bit about them smelling like an old sock when they need a bath:flrt:


Well I'm sold!! I'm off to get a nekkid kitty, cos I just love that homily old sock smell :yeahright:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh ok where can i get that from as I havent seen it anywhere round here not even [email protected] not that I like that shop, but will go there given no choice lol


We cross posted before Sammy. I've no idea where you could get Oko Plus from, cos I buy it by the largest size bag and have it delivered, but obviously for rats you won't need much. I use 2 large plastic mugs to put in their poo litter tray, but they sleep in their wee tray, so I bought them an igloo and just put the cut cardboard and some shredded paper in it, which I can change halfway through the week and that's good enough for my 2 boys.

You could you a paper litter, like Yesterday's News, but me personally I don't like it, or maybe just use the carboard substrate and some shredded paper. We shred our own paper, but they also get some vegetable paper that is like soft shredded kitchen roll that I buy at Wilkinsons.



Shell195 said:


> Im shattered tonight, Ive spent most of the day running round moving animals ready for Sunday......... and we had a long vet visit in the middle of it all:bash:


I was absolutely cream crackered at 4:30 after we'd packed away. I had 4 cups of coffee throughout the day and only managed to finish the first one before we started. All the rest ended up cold, cos I can't face paint and drink very easily. So I went into the cafe for a cup of coffee before I left and I just couldn't stop yawning! It's a long slog of a day erecting the gazebo and all the tables and then sorting out numerous tombola prizes into some semblence of numerical order and then packing it all away at the end of the day.



Shell195 said:


> A local uni rang us today and asked if we would take 2 Canada geese and their 4 big goslings(2 have angel wings), the students have become very wary as they threaten them. We said we thought we could help so the uni is now waiting for a license from New England to move them legally and they are going to give us a £1000 donation:gasp:


Poor goosey babies - angel wing is an awful thing I think, although I'm sure they are used to it and maybe don't know what they are missing!


----------



## Amalthea

Also had a creep walk past the door point in at me, say "how much for THAT", then walk off laughing.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh ok where can i get that from as I havent seen it anywhere round here not even [email protected] not that I like that shop, but will go there given no choice lol


carefresh or order a bag of megazorb will last you ages with two rats


----------



## sammy1969

Thanks Eileen for the ideas I will be looking into them as I need osmething fast lol and Shell for explaining angel wings to me. We currently have a goose with that on our river andi had wondered what it was I did report it to the RSPCA as had no idea who else to say anything to but they have done nothing as per usual.
Jaimi Where will I get megazorb from and how much out of curiosity as I need to get something as they need a full clean instead of just taking the smelly stuff out lol. Also need to get huge tub to make up the shumenite in as i forgot it today and although i have all the bits basically I hae no tub lol. I bought them so much today lol and got told they will be eating better thanme lol as i only purchased two tubs of ben and jerrys and a bag of oven chips for quickness for Glyn and myself but purchased plain porridge oats, weetabix, shredded wheat, milk bones, carrot, apple, plain dog biscuits, and some barley fro the rats lol the check out assistant couldnt believe it when I told her what it was for.

Eileen could i use the oko plus for my cat trays as well if i were to buy it in bulk as i have four to fill every couple of days due to Figaros fussiness


----------



## feorag

We don't change our litter since we started using Oko Plus, we just scoop out the clumps every day and top the trays up when the level gets low. I actually think it's brilliant stuff.

We used to pay £5.20 for a bag of Naturecat Gold that used to last us 2 weeks when we had 5 litter trays throughout the houser. When we went onto Oko Plus it was £19 a bag, but it lasted us about 3 months!

And that's me off to bed, bloody knackered and another early start and 2 children to entertain all day tomorrow! :roll: 

HELP.....................................................................................


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thanks Eileen for the ideas I will be looking into them as I need osmething fast lol and Shell for explaining angel wings to me. We currently have a goose with that on our river andi had wondered what it was I did report it to the RSPCA as had no idea who else to say anything to but they have done nothing as per usual.
> Jaimi Where will I get megazorb from and how much out of curiosity as I need to get something as they need a full clean instead of just taking the smelly stuff out lol. Also need to get huge tub to make up the shumenite in as i forgot it today and although i have all the bits basically I hae no tub lol. I bought them so much today lol and got told they will be eating better thanme lol as i only purchased two tubs of ben and jerrys and a bag of oven chips for quickness for Glyn and myself but purchased plain porridge oats, weetabix, shredded wheat, milk bones, carrot, apple, plain dog biscuits, and some barley fro the rats lol the check out assistant couldnt believe it when I told her what it was for.
> 
> Eileen could i use the oko plus for my cat trays as well if i were to buy it in bulk as i have four to fill every couple of days due to Figaros fussiness


if you google megazorb thats options to buy it , cant remember the shop name...or rat warehouse does small cardbales


----------



## sammy1969

Wow that sounds great Eileen as we spend £11.95 on a 10 litre bag of catsan every week as it is the only one Fig seems to accept at the moment have tried countless others and he just goes by the front door in protest so stopped changing it but oko plus sounds alot easier and alot cheaper than Catsan. Night hun sleep well.
Jaimi will look it up as I cant handle the smell lol forgot boys are more potent than girls lol and jsut now i got a huge whiff of boy smell lol not nice this late at night. Did you see the pics of them I posted? Oh and any idea why Stitch would have a different colour patch on his back in the mink or is that normal for mink rats?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Wow that sounds great Eileen as we spend £11.95 on a 10 litre bag of catsan every week as it is the only one Fig seems to accept at the moment have tried countless others and he just goes by the front door in protest so stopped changing it but oko plus sounds alot easier and alot cheaper than Catsan. Night hun sleep well.
> Jaimi will look it up as I cant handle the smell lol forgot boys are more potent than girls lol and jsut now i got a huge whiff of boy smell lol not nice this late at night. Did you see the pics of them I posted? Oh and any idea why Stitch would have a different colour patch on his back in the mink or is that normal for mink rats?


card is pretty absorbant its what i use for mine...you can get a masssssive bale of finacard delivered for 13.99 , goofle finacard and drop them an email...very helpful 
an minks often have bits that different shades due to moulting


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh i see lol it does look cute and is almost buff in colour lol. and will look up the finacard as need something lol


----------



## cloggers

Morning all!

We had a run in with another dog this morning :shock: Fortunately we prevented a scrap, but Ozzy and the other dog (another GSD) took an instant disliking to each other, a lot of snarling and growling at each other. Though apparently the other dog is dog aggressive to other bitches as once we'd both got them back on lead we had a quick chat. Oz was obviously riled up afterwards and growled at every person we walked past on the way home, only quietly though so only I heard her which was a bonus. So for the moment I'll put that down to the meeting with the other dog, if it continues we'll crack that one asap. Though I'd appreciate it if she gave me one problem at a time :whip:

Anyway, anyone good with identifying frogs?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/746324-i-found-frog.html


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Morning all!
> 
> We had a run in with another dog this morning :shock: Fortunately we prevented a scrap, but Ozzy and the other dog (another GSD) took an instant disliking to each other, a lot of snarling and growling at each other. Though apparently the other dog is dog aggressive to other bitches as once we'd both got them back on lead we had a quick chat. Oz was obviously riled up afterwards and growled at every person we walked past on the way home, only quietly though so only I heard her which was a bonus. So for the moment I'll put that down to the meeting with the other dog, if it continues we'll crack that one asap. Though I'd appreciate it if she gave me one problem at a time :whip:
> 
> Anyway, anyone good with identifying frogs?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/746324-i-found-frog.html


 
Chloe Ive never yet met 2 GSD bitches that like each other, they even fall out when they live together :bash:

Cute frog, was it a common one?

Dolly had a funny turn last night but Im not sure if she had it on the bed and fell off because of it or if she fell off the bed which caused it. She refused to get back on after that so slept on my dressing gown on the floor. She seems fine this morning but Im shattered as I was awake every hour checking she was ok.


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Chloe Ive never yet met 2 GSD bitches that like each other, they even fall out when they live together :bash:
> 
> Cute frog, was it a common one?
> 
> Dolly had a funny turn last night but Im not sure if she had it on the bed and fell off because of it or if she fell off the bed which caused it. She refused to get back on after that so slept on my dressing gown on the floor. She seems fine this morning but Im shattered as I was awake every hour checking she was ok.


They seem to be bitches in all sense of the word :whip:

Yeah he was a common, I didn't take him to the park in the end, the guy opposite to me has a pond that quite a few frogs frequently visit so he's gone there. He's an old guy that loves wildlife so he'll be safe there 

I hope Dolly is ok, did you ever find out why she's a bit wonky?


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Wow that sounds great Eileen as we spend £11.95 on a 10 litre bag of catsan every week as it is the only one Fig seems to accept at the moment have tried countless others and he just goes by the front door in protest so stopped changing it but oko plus sounds alot easier and alot cheaper than Catsan. Night hun sleep well.
> Jaimi will look it up as I cant handle the smell lol forgot boys are more potent than girls lol and jsut now i got a huge whiff of boy smell lol not nice this late at night. Did you see the pics of them I posted? Oh and any idea why Stitch would have a different colour patch on his back in the mink or is that normal for mink rats?


I don't know how big the bags are now, cos they reduced the size of the bag to keep the price down, but we only have 2 litter trays now and a bag lasts us for months. I like it too because it's extremely lightweight stuff and like I said it clumps instantly so when you take the wee and faeces out, there's no smell left. In the past, cos of circumstances, when I was using it in both boys litter trays (1 for poos, 1 for wees, eating, sleeping :roll I've missed a weekend cleaning and couldn't smell my boys and they're right next to the settee in the living room. The card stuff is excellent though, they carry it around and build little nests etc with it, so it keeps them occupied too! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Dolly had a funny turn last night but Im not sure if she had it on the bed and fell off because of it or if she fell off the bed which caused it. She refused to get back on after that so slept on my dressing gown on the floor. She seems fine this morning but Im shattered as I was awake every hour checking she was ok.


Poor Dolly. I remember Luna and I used to visit a stroke victim in an old folks home. She was in hospital for a carcinoma in her leg. She fell out of the bed and the doctors weren't sure whether she'd had a stroke and fallen out of the bed, or fell out of the bed and then had a stroke either.

Well I fell straight back asleep when the alarm went off this morning and nearly slept in!!! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> and lots lots more, they have such personalities they are wonderful, and beautiful omg they are so beautiful, ok so they leave grease on your t shirt and look like they got pubes on their tails and faces but oh my i lovessssssss them
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Chloe, in other words, they look like grandad's ballbag!

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Right... Another long winded one.....
> 
> She came in, went to the vibe circle (which is where I shine in store), so I walked over and gave her my normal greeting "Thinking of treating yourself today?" and she said "you say that like this isn't normal for me... have you tried them all? (me: "no, but...." interrupts) Then I'm the expert"... Me: "Right ok... If you need any help or anything, give me a shout." Went back to steaming some playwear. Then she took a whip out of a mannequin's hand tried smacking herself with it, then rudely asked where they were, showed her and she went to put the whip back in the mannequin's hand (which is very definitely an art). I offered to do it and she snapped "I'll do it"... Then gave up saying "it's harder than it looks" WELL YES!!! So, I put it back. Then she went over and "tested" each of the spankers, decided which was best. Then back into vibes.... Looking at the anal stuff. Picked something out, so I asked her if she found what she was looking for and she said "Yes. I need lube"... "Ok, the lubes are right over here"... She follows me, and then turns to Jen (the manager) and points to her and says "You. Do you know anything about lubes?" Well, for one, Jen's a prude! And I am the most likely in the shop to have tried things out. And second of all, I was bloody well showing her. I was so offended and angry I had to go upstairs to cool down (and hope she'd go before I came back... of course she hadn't... She was being all friendly with Jen telling her what kind of sick porn she watches) :censor:


OMG, to me as an outsider, that sounds soooooo funny! Lets hope she slips on some lube & impales herself on a monster dildo!


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG, to me as an outsider, that sounds soooooo funny! Lets hope she slips on some lube & impales herself on a monster dildo!


I woke my mum up to read her that :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I woke my mum up to read her that :lol2:


Oh no, Im sorry Chloe's mum.... :blush:

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh no, Im sorry Chloe's mum.... :blush:
> 
> :lol2:


I've been up since 6, she needed waking :whip:


----------



## Shell195

Just read back :lol2:
I went out in my dressing gown to pick up cat sh1t fom the garden and ended up giving the garden a makeover:lol2: Its now cut back, tidied and new bark chippings on the flower beds, I am dripping with sweat and need a bath


----------



## ditta

im up to .....my great neice is here to spend the day with dotty anty trace:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell :lol2: at you gardening in your dressing gown! :roll:

Ditta, have a good day with your great niece! :2thumb:


----------



## *H*

Afternoon everyone.

Quick question, Cheese, my male kitten keeps biting me! Not in a aggressive way, but if he wants my attention, or if I'm not doing what he wants straight away, he'll come up and give me a little nip, either on the back on my legs or arms if he's higher up! :lol2: Doesn't hurt, it's just strange. Oh and he never, ever shuts up! Most vocal cat I've ever known. Only time he's not meowing at me, is when he's purring, but then again he'll stop purring half way through a fuss, just to meow! ...


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG, to me as an outsider, that sounds soooooo funny! Lets hope she slips on some lube & impales herself on a monster dildo!


*lol* I was actually a bit worried that when I was ranting to Gary, he wouldn't get it, since he doesn't actually work in the shop. But he understood why I was so ssiped off :blush: The thing is, though, I am by far the most adventurous out of all the girls, so she'd have been best off speaking with me, anyways. Stupid cow.


----------



## londoner85

quick question relating to my cat guys and gals, he doesnt like to clean his bum, will he learn this? currently, if i spray it to get him to lick it he just drags his arse across the carpet like a dog. it is hilarious to watch but not really ideal lol.


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I was actually a bit worried that when I was ranting to Gary, he wouldn't get it, since he doesn't actually work in the shop. But he understood why I was so ssiped off :blush: The thing is, though, I am by far the most adventurous out of all the girls, so she'd have been best off speaking with me, anyways. Stupid cow.


It was plain rude! Regardless of whether we don't work in your shop or not, I wouldn't walk into any shop and totally shun the person that was assisting me :bash: I thought that was basic manners

My beautiful canvas :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

cloggers said:


> It was plain rude! Regardless of whether we don't work in your shop or not, I wouldn't walk into any shop and totally shun the person that was assisting me :bash: I thought that was basic manners
> 
> My beautiful canvas :flrt:
> image


I would have been irritated with her due to the other things, but that last little thorn really hit a nerve.

That canvass is lovely!! Did you make it (or have I missed the story)?


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> I would have been irritated with her due to the other things, but that last little thorn really hit a nerve.
> 
> That canvass is lovely!! Did you make it (or have I missed the story)?


God no, I don't have the talent :lol2:
A guy on ebay painted it, (Welcome to Heroicart.com if you're interested) he made ten and my dad ordered me one too late, so rung the man and asked him to paint me one, offering extra money etc.(since I really wanted it and it was for my 16th birthday.)
He kindly said he would paint and mount the canvas for his original price, so it is technically painted for me :flrt:
I've had it since January, but illness and my room being done means it only got hung yesterday. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Wow! That's pretty special!!


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> Right... Another long winded one.....
> 
> She came in, went to the vibe circle (which is where I shine in store), so I walked over and gave her my normal greeting "Thinking of treating yourself today?" and she said "you say that like this isn't normal for me... have you tried them all? (me: "no, but...." interrupts) Then I'm the expert"... Me: "Right ok... If you need any help or anything, give me a shout." Went back to steaming some playwear. Then she took a whip out of a mannequin's hand tried smacking herself with it, then rudely asked where they were, showed her and she went to put the whip back in the mannequin's hand (which is very definitely an art). I offered to do it and she snapped "I'll do it"... Then gave up saying "it's harder than it looks" WELL YES!!! So, I put it back. Then she went over and "tested" each of the spankers, decided which was best. Then back into vibes.... Looking at the anal stuff. Picked something out, so I asked her if she found what she was looking for and she said "Yes. I need lube"... "Ok, the lubes are right over here"... She follows me, and then turns to Jen (the manager) and points to her and says "You. Do you know anything about lubes?" Well, for one, Jen's a prude! And I am the most likely in the shop to have tried things out. And second of all, I was bloody well showing her. I was so offended and angry I had to go upstairs to cool down (and hope she'd go before I came back... of course she hadn't... She was being all friendly with Jen telling her what kind of sick porn she watches) :censor:
> 
> 
> 
> My Ernie had angel wings.... (not that you can see 'em in the pic, of course)
> 
> image


OMG what a total bint. You were obviously wasted on her hun.

Your manager is a prude, and she works for A.S. - wrong job anyone?



Amalthea said:


> Also had a creep walk past the door point in at me, say "how much for THAT", then walk off laughing.


You are obviously hot and he obviously thought he was funny. Knob.



Shell195 said:


> Chloe Ive never yet met 2 GSD bitches that like each other, they even fall out when they live together :bash:
> 
> Cute frog, was it a common one?
> 
> Dolly had a funny turn last night but Im not sure if she had it on the bed and fell off because of it or if she fell off the bed which caused it. She refused to get back on after that so slept on my dressing gown on the floor. She seems fine this morning but Im shattered as I was awake every hour checking she was ok.


Sorry to hear Dolly had a wonky episode and that you had no sleep!



cloggers said:


> Morning all!
> 
> We had a run in with another dog this morning :shock: Fortunately we prevented a scrap, but Ozzy and the other dog (another GSD) took an instant disliking to each other, a lot of snarling and growling at each other. Though apparently the other dog is dog aggressive to other bitches as once we'd both got them back on lead we had a quick chat. Oz was obviously riled up afterwards and growled at every person we walked past on the way home, only quietly though so only I heard her which was a bonus. So for the moment I'll put that down to the meeting with the other dog, if it continues we'll crack that one asap. Though I'd appreciate it if she gave me one problem at a time :whip:
> 
> Anyway, anyone good with identifying frogs?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/746324-i-found-frog.html


Chloe - you need to jump on on ASAP and tell her off if she growls at anyone. There are no excuses even getting riled at the other dog. With GSD's you have to be super tight and super constant on the discipline. Make sure you praise her lots when she is just walking along nicely (a treat or two helps). 



cloggers said:


> They seem to be bitches in all sense of the word :whip:
> 
> Yeah he was a common, I didn't take him to the park in the end, the guy opposite to me has a pond that quite a few frogs frequently visit so he's gone there. He's an old guy that loves wildlife so he'll be safe there
> 
> I hope Dolly is ok, did you ever find out why she's a bit wonky?


Sounds great for the frog.



Zoo-Man said:


> OMG, to me as an outsider, that sounds soooooo funny! Lets hope she slips on some lube & impales herself on a monster dildo!


Col, you have a way with words.


Shell195 said:


> Just read back :lol2:
> I went out in my dressing gown to pick up cat sh1t fom the garden and ended up giving the garden a makeover:lol2: Its now cut back, tidied and new bark chippings on the flower beds, I am dripping with sweat and need a bath


Gardening in a dressing gown. I might end up cleaning the house in PJ's but never the garden!



ditta said:


> im up to .....my great neice is here to spend the day with dotty anty trace:lol2:


You aren't old enough Dits. How do you have a great niece!?! 



Amalthea said:


> *lol* I was actually a bit worried that when I was ranting to Gary, he wouldn't get it, since he doesn't actually work in the shop. But he understood why I was so ssiped off :blush: The thing is, though, I am by far the most adventurous out of all the girls, so she'd have been best off speaking with me, anyways. Stupid cow.


I once applied for a job at A.S. and they told me I was too experienced. Now I am wondering what they meant


----------



## cloggers

Nix said:


> Chloe - you need to jump on on ASAP and tell her off if she growls at anyone. There are no excuses even getting riled at the other dog. With GSD's you have to be super tight and super constant on the discipline. Make sure you praise her lots when she is just walking along nicely (a treat or two helps).


Sorry I didn't explain myself properly :blush: She got well and truly b*ll*cked for it, and walked with her ears flat most of the way home. I meant I was presuming it was due to the other dog and we aren't being presented with another issue, but if we are we'll deal with it. It can go to the fast growing list, which if I hadn't socalised her as a pup wouldn't p*ss me of nearly as much as it does :devil:


----------



## Nix

Sorry, read your message wrong. 

GSD's can be a total sod to train up. How long until she is spayed? Right after first season?

I hope that she settles down soon!


----------



## feorag

londoner85 said:


> quick question relating to my cat guys and gals, he doesnt like to clean his bum, will he learn this? currently, if i spray it to get him to lick it he just drags his arse across the carpet like a dog. it is hilarious to watch but not really ideal lol.


Being glib, neither would I! :lol2:

But being serious, how old is the cat?



cloggers said:


> My beautiful canvas :flrt:
> image


That's very unusual Chloe - I like it! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> OMG what a total bint. You were obviously wasted on her hun.
> 
> Your manager is a prude, and she works for A.S. - wrong job anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously hot and he obviously thought he was funny. Knob.
> 
> 
> I once applied for a job at A.S. and they told me I was too experienced. Now I am wondering what they meant



Basic manners never hurt anybody... She obviously disagreed

Surprisingly, most of the girls in our shop aren't really in to toys... But out of all of 'em, Jen is the least likely to have tried ANYTHING in the shop...

On a normal day, I probably wouldn't have even remembered, but after the day I'd already had, it was just the icing on the cake *lol*

Really?? The first time I applied, I never got past the interview stage...


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell :lol2: at you gardening in your dressing gown! :roll:
> 
> Ditta, have a good day with your great niece! :2thumb:


 
Ive not long come back in, another long, busy day. Eileen, I forgot to say I also had trainers on too. The garden looks more open now and Steve has disposed of the green mountain I made.


----------



## feorag

I should hope you did have trainers on - you'd have made a rare sight gardening in your dressing gown *and *slippers!!! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> That's very unusual Chloe - I like it! :2thumb:


Unusual rocks, it's right up my street :flrt: that one is above my desk, I've decided I need another for the foot of my bed. Maybe Batman himself or Alice in wonderland..



Nix said:


> Sorry, read your message wrong.
> 
> GSD's can be a total sod to train up. How long until she is spayed? Right after first season?
> 
> I hope that she settles down soon!


She is a total sod at the moment, though I don't discipline her when I'm mad (or try not to) if I'm mad to the point of really ranting at her and losing my temper then my mum will deal with her and vice versa. I'm at fault and I know that for a fact, my GSD friend (use to train GSDs and malanois for schutzhund) said I have the right mind set to be a good owner, I'm just not currently applying it at the moment, though he did show me how and I'm getting there. He said it was stuff like me panicking on a walk when we come across another dog on-lead, which instead of her thinking the lead was the issue, she's projecting it onto all dogs, and that I got a half check last week and I'm either pulling to soon or to late, all of which is now better but I'm still working on it.
She'll be spayed three months after her season, though at the moment she keeps tricking me into thinking it's started :whip:
She'll settle, even if it kills me :devil:



feorag said:


> I should hope you did have trainers on - you'd have made a rare sight gardening in your dressing gown *and *slippers!!! :lol2:


Definetly a picture moment :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

did anyone watch the one show? my friends dalmatian was on :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I nearly left my slippers on:whistling2:


Chloe, keep up with the hard work, Ozzy will get the message eventually. I used to think Karla would always be the dog from hell but one day I realised that she was now a pleasure to take out.

Cool canvas:2thumb: A bit to evil looking for me though:lol2:
Tomorrow I have the pleasure of moving the birds back into their newly refurbished aviaries, I hate catching them as they get so stressed:bash:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> did anyone watch the one show? my friends dalmatian was on :flrt:


 
No, why was he/she on ?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> No, why was he/she on ?


they had a mini dog show, she went up for waggiest tail...should of won tbf


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Cool canvas:2thumb: A bit to evil looking for me though :lol2:


Yeah, the canvas is probably the reason I woke up at 4am-ish with the feeling I was being watched :lol2:

I hope the birds go as well as they can tomorrow, I have to say catching cockatoos to go in a new aviary was extremely stressful, never again!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I nearly left my slippers on:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Chloe, keep up with the hard work, Ozzy will get the message eventually. I used to think Karla would always be the dog from hell but one day I realised that she was now a pleasure to take out.
> 
> Cool canvas:2thumb: A bit to evil looking for me though:lol2:
> *Tomorrow I have the pleasure of moving the birds back into their newly refurbished aviaries, I hate catching them as they get so stressed*:bash:


If I wasn't busy tomorrow I'd offer to come & do it for you hun


----------



## sammy1969

Finally finished for the day have painted most of the walls in the spare bedroom just have to do the rest of the stuff over the wekend but I am so knackered and to top it all this evening i had a house full who ended up helping painting the walls was fun though


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well, did some gardening in the front garden today, planted the final plant in the new border.

I have a crappy little website, one of these freesites that only have like 2 or 3 pages. Its for a parrot behaviourist service I offer. I set it up about 2 years ago & have only ever had 1 enquiry from it, which was just an email asking about rehoming a parrot. I almost forgot I had it, as I have heard nothing from it in all that time. Yesterday I got an email from the site from a lady in Blackpool who has a Blue-Fronted Amazon with aggression problems. I rang her this afternoon to discuss things with her, & she is going to make an appointment for me to go to her house next week for a consultation.

After getting off the phone, I started getting out the various cages & carriers to clean ready for the sanctuary open day on Sunday.

Tomorrow we are meeting up with one of my old college friends & going out for lunch.


----------



## sammy1969

Wow you had a busy day too then Col. Good luck wiht the consultation I know what you dont know about parrots isn't worth knowing reall and yet you are always learning new things. Hope the open day goes well for you and Shell shame i am so far away or i would of gone so i could meet you all but hey ho such is life lol.
At some stage Ihave to go outside and plant my new dwarf crocus and dwarf tulip bulbs into my potted garden as i dont have a proper one but at the moment the spare room has to be finished first. Also have to sort out the rose bushes i have in pots and cut down my lillies as they have now finished flowering. Joys of gardening it never stops lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!!


----------



## Amalthea

And I'm really ssiped off, cuz the bloody boss has told us we have a mandatory team meeting tomorrow, so I won't be able to come to the open day this year


----------



## feorag

Morning all! I was supposed to be face painting and car booting at Linden's village fair, but it was ssiping down this morning, so she rang me at 8:00am :gasp: when I was spark out to say maybe we shouldn't go ahead. So we arranged that I was going there for a quick lunch and then we were walking down to the cricket field and Anne would come later and join us, as it's also the village fete and lots of other stuff had been organised. Then she rang me back at 10:15am to say it had stopped raining and she was in a quandary whether to go and sell or not cos her hall was full of stuff she'd cleared out to sell, so she's decided to go and sell. I can't be bothered now to sort all our stuff out so I'm just going to go down and have a look around and help her sell her stuff.


----------



## Amalthea

*happy Jen*

Darren Hayes - Black Out The Sun - YouTube


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You are Darren!!

My friend in Edinburgh who I used to dog/cat/fish/chicken sit for has just e-mailed me to ask if Nic's friend is still interested in a cat, cos he has a 2 year old marbelled bengal in his rescue needing a home. He's registered as a snow bengal, but my friend thinks he's actually a silver.

Does anyone know of anyone they could recommend who might be interested in this boy? He was owned by an elderly couple, but they were scared of him as he is a big boy, so he may have quite a strong personality.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I missed the lights switch on last night, cuz I chickened out with the crowds of chavs (and since I didn't get tickets).... So I've been watching Darren all morning 

Will keep my ears open for a suitable home for the little guy... Why would an older couple get a bengal?!?


----------



## ditta

sssshhhhhhhhhhhh not been anounced yet but im bursting with the good news but shshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



elmo raccoon, who belongs to joe coupe............shes home.......she been missing in action for months........shhhhhhhhh:flrt:


----------



## ditta

tis now officail..........elmo raccoon is home :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Keeky101

Just found this thread. Thought I would take a look around as I am a proud owner of 4 moggies myself. 
Charlotte, a 9 year old grey. 'Regal' describes her very well. 
Milo, 8 years old, tabby, the largest cat Ive ever came across. Charlottes son 
Maisie, 4 years old, tortishell, think we got her spayed when she had cat PMS as she is very moody, eats a lot, and wont be nice for anyone. 
Chilli, 1 year old, black and white, very sweet and intelligent, daughter of maisie. 

Will upload pics when I get a photobucket account.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Will keep my ears open for a suitable home for the little guy... Why would an older couple get a bengal?!?


Why indeed!! :roll:



Keeky101 said:


> Just found this thread. Thought I would take a look around as I am a proud owner of 4 moggies myself.
> Charlotte, a 9 year old grey. 'Regal' describes her very well.
> Milo, 8 years old, tabby, the largest cat Ive ever came across. Charlottes son
> Maisie, 4 years old, tortishell, think we got her spayed when she had cat PMS as she is very moody, eats a lot, and wont be nice for anyone.
> Chilli, 1 year old, black and white, very sweet and intelligent, daughter of maisie.
> 
> Will upload pics when I get a photobucket account.


:welcome:

Well me back from the car boot/village fair and it didn't rain the whole time I was there, so we could have taken our stuff and maybe sold some of it, but too late!

Now I'm thinking about having a nice long soaky bath.


----------



## cloggers

ditta said:


> tis now officail..........elmo raccoon is home :flrt::flrt:


I don't know who Elmo is, but yay Elmo!! :flrt:



Keeky101 said:


> Just found this thread. Thought I would take a look around as I am a proud owner of 4 moggies myself.
> Charlotte, a 9 year old grey. 'Regal' describes her very well.
> Milo, 8 years old, tabby, the largest cat Ive ever came across. Charlottes son
> Maisie, 4 years old, tortishell, think we got her spayed when she had cat PMS as she is very moody, eats a lot, and wont be nice for anyone.
> Chilli, 1 year old, black and white, very sweet and intelligent, daughter of maisie.
> 
> Will upload pics when I get a photobucket account.


:welcome: to the thread! Can't wait to see pics 



feorag said:


> Now I'm thinking about having a nice long soaky bath.


Do it! I had a long soaky bath before, it was great. I crawled out like a shrivelled prune :lol2:


----------



## ditta

chloe you on facebook?????


----------



## cloggers

ditta said:


> chloe you on facebook?????


Yes I am 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000511245649


----------



## Amalthea

Brilliant news about Elmo!!!!


----------



## cloggers

Wow, is anyone watching x factor? 
This David guy is cringe worthy..


----------



## Shell195

Its been a very long day and now Im waiting for Sophie and Martin to arrive back from the airport with Chris:flrt:
The birds are all now back in their own aviaries although one of the parrots managed to bite me:bash:
It hasnt stopped raining all day:bash: Hopefully none tomorrow as it hasnt rained on the fun day for the last 10 years:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

for sale.....one scabless ignorant puppy who would rather lie under a chair in next doors jungle than come home to his drenched very angry mother!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

I bet you're dying to see Chris! :2thumb:

I hope tomorrow goes well for you. I wish you weren't just so far away. Even Leeds would be a reasonable distance to travel for the day, cos I would have loved to have come.

Rach (Enola69) on here is coming with Hog rescue. 

I talk to her a lot of the "homemade thread" and I've been knitting stuff for her in exchange for some of her handmade glass pendants.

Go and say hello to her if you get the chance - she sounds a really nice girl! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Its been a very long day and now Im waiting for Sophie and Martin to arrive back from the airport with Chris:flrt:
> The birds are all now back in their own aviaries although one of the parrots managed to bite me:bash:
> It hasnt stopped raining all day:bash: Hopefully none tomorrow as it hasnt rained on the fun day for the last 10 years:2thumb:


Hope tomorrow goes great, sadly all ideas of me getting a lift have been laughed out the window :whip:



ditta said:


> for sale.....one scabless ignorant puppy who would rather lie under a chair in next doors jungle than come home to his drenched very angry mother!!!!!!!!!!


I feel your pain :lol2: Ozzy was led under the trampoline for 20 minutes, it's chucking it down and sounds like thunder may be starting so I wanted her in, wouldn't be an issue if the trampoline wasn't 14ft wide :whip:


----------



## feorag

And Cadbury is sitting at the back door asking if he can go out! :roll:


----------



## cloggers

Unbelievable aren't they :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Cadbury does love being out in the garden and if the weather is wet he sits in a specially placed litter tray on the second shelf of my little mini greenhouse - we call it his hutch! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I bet you're dying to see Chris! :2thumb:
> 
> I hope tomorrow goes well for you. I wish you weren't just so far away. Even Leeds would be a reasonable distance to travel for the day, cos I would have loved to have come.
> 
> Rach (Enola69) on here is coming with Hog rescue.
> 
> I talk to her a lot of the "homemade thread" and I've been knitting stuff for her in exchange for some of her handmade glass pendants.
> 
> Go and say hello to her if you get the chance - she sounds a really nice girl! :2thumb:


It would be great to meet you in person Eileen. Get yer arse over here lass! :lol2:

We're all ready for our parrot display tomorrow, made & printed name signs for each parrot, & 'did you know' signs. Also made a sign with Rory's story on it, showing the need for large cages, & what can happen if this is not heeded.


----------



## feorag

Like I said Col, if it was just a bit nearer, but best part of a 3 hour drive there and then back is just too far!

Shame cos I'd have loved to have come along, and joined in and met everyone!

Sounds like you're all prepared though, so I hope you enjoy your day and do some good work for parrots! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Like I said Col, if it was just a bit nearer, but best part of a 3 hour drive there and then back is just too far!
> 
> Shame cos I'd have loved to have come along, and joined in and met everyone!
> 
> Sounds like you're all prepared though, so I hope you enjoy your day and do some good work for parrots! :2thumb:


We'll take plenty of photos for you


----------



## feorag

Make sure you do that! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I bet you're dying to see Chris! :2thumb:
> 
> I hope tomorrow goes well for you. I wish you weren't just so far away. Even Leeds would be a reasonable distance to travel for the day, cos I would have loved to have come.
> 
> Rach (Enola69) on here is coming with Hog rescue.
> 
> I talk to her a lot of the "homemade thread" and I've been knitting stuff for her in exchange for some of her handmade glass pendants.
> 
> Go and say hello to her if you get the chance - she sounds a really nice girl! :2thumb:


 
I wish you could come  I know Rach from pygmy hog forum so it will be nice to meet her



feorag said:


> And Cadbury is sitting at the back door asking if he can go out! :roll:


Dennis has been in and out all evening even though it is torrential rain:roll: Its amazing how many worms hes managed to bring me:lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> It would be great to meet you in person Eileen. Get yer arse over here lass! :lol2:
> 
> We're all ready for our parrot display tomorrow, made & printed name signs for each parrot, & 'did you know' signs. Also made a sign with Rory's story on it, showing the need for large cages, & what can happen if this is not heeded.


 
Cool Col, keep you fingers crossed for good weather.



Zoo-Man said:


> We'll take plenty of photos for you


Not of me you wont:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

WEll so much for my early night I just love family they are so much trouble lol. All i wanted tonight was to relax and go to bed early after only having three hours sleep last night and working all day on the spare room after a quick trip to the local shop. Now all that is out the window thanx to my lovely nephew andI now have to wait up for him to get back from A & E


----------



## feorag

Shell, Rach said that she knew you from the hog forum too. She's bringing along a couple of her glass bits to sell for the hog rescue - you should go and have a look! :2thumb:

Sammy, what's happened to your nephew?

Sadly I'll have to wait until the morning to find out cos I'm off to bed now - totally knackered i am!


----------



## sammy1969

He got himself into a fight and is now the worst for wear from what i can gather. His mum is well ssiped off at him as he is always up to something he shouldn't be and doesn't want him home tonight so i have the pleasure of his company and bending his ear over his behaviour which normally I would enjoy lol but tonight I just want to sleep lol


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Sammy I hope you gave that lad a flea in his ear! He deserves it and he should learn to appreciate his mother more!!

Well I've a day at home, but cos I haven't been in the house since Tuesday there's loads to do! :roll: The bedding is in the washing machine and there's loads of the dreaded 'H' stuff to do! :sad:


----------



## cloggers

She's started!!
My baby Oz is in season :flrt: 
For definite this time, according to my mother she's more of a 'gusher' :gasp:

She's a little lady now, not such a baby anymore :')

Quick question though, the three months after season to be spayed. I start counting the day she's finished yeah? Would it do any harm to leave it around 5 months, because then it would be with the school half term? and how long does it take for them to recover after being spayed? I know males are normally fine the next day but obviously with bitches is a more invasive surgery?


----------



## feorag

Hiya Chloe, I'll leave someone more experienced like Shell to answer that one, having only ever owned 1 bitch and that was nearly 40 years ago! :gasp: And I don't think my experience is a good example.

All I can remember is the screaming and howling at the vets when I went to pick her up! :roll: Afghans nervous systems don't handle anaesthetic very well. Unfortunately I underestimated how badly she would be compared to my labrador after an anaesthetic, so I decided to walk to collect her! She was all over the place and could barely walk, so I ended up having to throw her over my shoulders, as the best way to carry her, to get her home. Got some well weird looks on the main road, cos she just didn't even bother to hold her head and let it hang, so I'm sure everyone who passed thought she was dead! :lol:

She was very insecure when I got her home and couldn't bear to be away from me that night. I went upstairs to put Iain to bed and heard her groaning. When I went to the top of the stairs, she'd got up the first 3 or 4 stairs, kinda collapsed and somehow managed to get her head stuck through the spindles! :roll:

However, German Shepherds aren't that bad with anaesthetics, so I'm sure Ozzy will be fine.


----------



## Diction

I haven't actually posted here before - I usually post in the snake and reptile section but I thought may as well.

I'm a slave to four beautiful cats. Two siamese, one oriental and one sphynx.

Last Tuesday I lost my blue siamese girl who was more like a baby than a cat to me. So I think it'd just be nice to chat with other cat lovers to try and get my mind off of it


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome to our little corner of RFUK, Diction (what's you're name?)  I'm so sorry it's not under better circumstances, though  We don't JUST talk about cats in here (as I'm sure you can see... Just a bunch of friends, really


----------



## Diction

Thanks  My name is Lisa, though I'll go by Diction or D hah.

Love looking at all the cats and chatting about them - they are my babies. It was just a shock with her really, she was 3 years old and in two weeks she went from a limp, to heart disease, to a clot in her back legs where we had to put her to sleep. Breaks my heart to think about it really. 

But hey, at least here I can talk freely about pretty babies, my work wouldn't even let me have the day off and I had to go to work right after putting her to sleep! :censor:


----------



## Amalthea

I can't imagine what you must be going through right now  It's hard enough losing them after a long life together, but when they are only "babies" really... Makes it worse 

Oh, and I'm Jen, btw...


----------



## Diction

Nice to meet you 

I think if it has been more expected I would have taken it easier? We lost a kitten before having her at 18 months old due to a neurological problem that caused her to go blind and finally constant seizures. The vet basically said 'If she was a toaster, I'd tell you to get a new one' but we gave her the best life we could. 

I took that one better because I knew it was coming, but Zhen was a healthy cat who had shown nothing wrong until a week ago when she started limping. Took her to the emergency vet, nothing wrong. Said she probably sprained it. So we gave her painkillers and left it. A week later it swapped front legs, so we took her to the vet again who did extensive blood tests. They said her red cells were through the roof so wanted to do a heart scan. They did the heart scan and showed the left side of her heart was enlarged nearly twice the size and that the limping was probably bloodclots.

We were told to give her asprin to thin her blood to help relieve the blood clots and that she would be on heart medication for the rest of her life. That was fine. A few days later I found her collapsed under her scratching post and she couldn't move her back legs. We ept her with us all night until the vet opened and took her and as feared she had a clot and they told us that they could put her on fluids and monitor her but because it was in such a short period it would probably keep happening and cause her terrible pain or to put her to sleep. 

Sorry for the huge post, I just haven't had anyone to talk to other than my OH and she is suffering too so I hate to be a bother to her.


----------



## feorag

Diction said:


> I haven't actually posted here before - I usually post in the snake and reptile section but I thought may as well.
> 
> I'm a slave to four beautiful cats. Two siamese, one oriental and one sphynx.
> 
> Last Tuesday I lost my blue siamese girl who was more like a baby than a cat to me. So I think it'd just be nice to chat with other cat lovers to try and get my mind off of it


:welcome: Lisa.

I lost my Havana to heart failure when he was almost 3 years old so I know exactly how you feel. I just lost my last Siamese a couple of years ago and Shell has just lost her Lilac Oriental, so we know exactly where you are at this minute. Siamese and Orientals leave very large holes in our lives because of their big personalities. Shell also has 2 Sphynx and a baby due to arrive when he's old enough, so you'll have loads in common with her.

As Jen says we talk about absolutely anything and everything in here, not just cats, so you're very welcome to join in.

Jen, have you been to your meeting and how did it go. I'm hoping Shell's sanctuary is doing well - at least the weather is being kind to them - by saying this I'm hoping they've got the same weather as us, which of course isn't guaranteed as we are at opposite sides of the country!


----------



## Diction

Thanks so much, yes, they are different to any other cat I've ever met!

Do you have any other oriental types? I think I would feel empty without one!


----------



## feorag

Not at the minute.

Briagha, my Havana was my third cat and when he died the house died with him. My Somalis and the Abyssinian I had then are very quiet cats, they love people like Siamese/Orientals do, but they are not so demanding and they tend to 'chirrup' rather than miaow and very rarely wail! :lol:

I lasted 2 weeks without him, even though at the time I had 5 other cats and a German Shepherd dog, the house was just too quiet. At that time I just couldn't have gone out and got another Havana, so I bought an Oriental Black and eventually mated her to a blue tabby Siamese. The resulting litter was a disaster culminating in 1 surviving kitten - a seal tabby point female and I just couldn't bear to part with her. I kept a blue tortie female from her last litter and she's the one who died a couple of years ago.

I hate being without one, but because I kept so many cats a lot of them got stressed and began spraying in the house, so I decided no more were coming in until the last of the piddlers died! :lol: Now I'm down to 2 who are 11 year old. They hate each other, so I don't want to bring in another cat to upset the applecart any more than it is at the minute, but there is no question that one day I will have another one and this time it will be a Havana.


----------



## Diction

Bugger! Yes, I had an Abbysynian when I was a kid. Full of personality but definately not vocal. She and her kittens were prone to spraying too.

I hope you do get a chance, I am so sorry about the breeding  Do you have any idea why it happened? I've never heard of that happening. My Oriental is a mix breeding as well (seal tabby oriental and cinnamon point siamese) and as far as I'm aware nothing came of that.

Sorry for your loss. Zhen wasn't loud, she was quietly vocal, as in she would open her mouth and nothing came out lol


----------



## feorag

I think that Snickles suffered from uterine inertia, so she wasn't contracting to help the kittens and the kittens were running out of oxygen between the placentas detaching and the kittens being born.

However, as much as I loved her andI did, she was a crap breeding queen and an even crappier mother! :lol2: She left the rearing of both her kittens to us by carrying them into our bed every night and dumping them. And her first kitten was reared by one of our Somali queens as soon as she'd given birth herself!

In her first litter Snix carried 6 kittens, produced a dead one and a badly deformed one :sad: and then just stopped contracting, but I knew there were more in there. So I rang the vet and we ended up down at the surgery at 10:30. He gave her oxytocin and she produced 1 male kitten, another oxytocin injection and she produced a female kitten. They then x-rayed her and could see 2 more right up the horns of the uterus, so they c-sectioned her and got the 2 kittens out but couldn't get them breathing! :sad: So we drove home at 1:30 in the morning with 2 kittens shoved up my t-shirt and a £319 vet bill - which was a helluva lot way back in the mid-1990s, especially considering that apart from actually administering the injections and doing the c-section, the vet sat on top of the cupboards swinging his legs and chatting while my husband and I knelt on the floor and delivered the 2 kittens! :bash:

The problem was that, at the same time, Leyla one of my Somali queens was also pregnant, due 2 weeks after Snix. When those kittens were 8 days old and 3 days before she was due, Leyla jumped onto our bathroom windowsill, which was high up the wall, misjudged the jump and fell, hitting the toilet before I could catch her. She went into labour and produced a dead kitten then stopped. So we went for an elective c-section and got 2 live kittens from her. That vet bill was only £200 because it was during working hours! :roll: 

That night the male Siamese died and one of the Somalis. About a week later the surviving Somali kitten became ill with pneumonia and after 4 days of tube feeding him I finally had to admit defeat and took him to the vets to be euthanased, leaving the surviving Siamese kitten.

The whole exercise, 2 stud fees, a trip to Gloucester for one mating, all the food, the vet's bills for 2 c-sections etc etc meant that the female Siamese actually cost me over £800 to produce, so I registered her as "Feorag Kosta Fortune".

I did mate Snickles again, just in case the problem was a one-off and that time she carried 2 kittens, one was very weakly and died that evening, but the other survived. Through pedigree research I discovered that there were a few queens in her pedigree that suffered from uterine inertia, but anyway after 2 c-sections, I gave up and neutered her.

Kosta on the other hand was a great kittener and a great mother, so nothing like her mother.

Sadly Kosta's daughter Luna, turned out to be as useless as her grandmother and reabsorbed her first litter, so I gave up on her too and neutered her! End of Siamese/Oriental breeding career! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Hiya Chloe, I'll leave someone more experienced like Shell to answer that one, having only ever owned 1 bitch and that was nearly 40 years ago! :gasp: And I don't think my experience is a good example.
> 
> All I can remember is the screaming and howling at the vets when I went to pick her up! :roll: Afghans nervous systems don't handle anaesthetic very well. Unfortunately I underestimated how badly she would be compared to my labrador after an anaesthetic, so I decided to walk to collect her! She was all over the place and could barely walk, so I ended up having to throw her over my shoulders, as the best way to carry her, to get her home. Got some well weird looks on the main road, cos she just didn't even bother to hold her head and let it hang, so I'm sure everyone who passed thought she was dead! :lol:
> 
> She was very insecure when I got her home and couldn't bear to be away from me that night. I went upstairs to put Iain to bed and heard her groaning. When I went to the top of the stairs, she'd got up the first 3 or 4 stairs, kinda collapsed and somehow managed to get her head stuck through the spindles! :roll:
> 
> However, German Shepherds aren't that bad with anaesthetics, so I'm sure Ozzy will be fine.


That doesn't sound like a great experience :gasp:

I'm not overly worried about the anaesthetic (yet! I'll be a wreck on the day!) more that she'll be on her own at the vets. 
We'll be fine with the walking home as we have to go to the main centre which is 20mins (by car) away so my grandad has said as long as we let him know in advance he'll bring us home.
I'm trying to tie it in with the holidays as I don't want her to be on her own after surgery, she's a bit of a drama queen as well, so no doubt she'll want waiting on hand and foot :lol2:

My mum rung before and said she's just sort of crying, she's trying to keep herself clean but despite her best efforts she keeps getting it all over her face :blush: She also keeps chewing at her nipples? is that a relatively normal thing to be doing?


----------



## ditta




----------



## ditta




----------



## ditta

on the way home


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!!

I bet the judge was a bit fazed when he/she saw her! :lol2: 

Great photos Ditta and well done Lenny and Gunther - what were they wearing???

it looks like you had a great day - obviously I recognise Jean Alexander but who's the bloke in the second picture? Someone you know or someone famous??


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> image
> 
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> I bet the judge was a bit fazed when he/she saw her! :lol2:
> 
> 
> THEY GAVE HER THE PRIZE COS THE OWNER WAS THE CHEEKIEST:gasp:
> 
> Great photos Ditta and well done Lenny and Gunther - what were they wearing???
> 
> 
> 
> THEY WERE WEARING THEIR TUX'S
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like you had a great day - obviously I recognise Jean Alexander but who's the bloke in the second picture? Someone you know or someone famous??


 
ITS DOZEY DAVID FROM HEARTBEAT :lol2:


----------



## ditta

it was a brilliant day eileen, gorgeous weather and really really packed out..........saw a little of shell, mostly so she could take babydice from me for a photo or two:lol2:

both the boys are still totally flat out and babydice too:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> ITS DOZEY DAVID FROM HEARTBEAT :lol2:


I did wonder if it was him - he looked vaguely familiar, but dressed so differently I just wasn't sure.

I really wish I could have been there too - it would have been great to see you all, but it's just that bit too far and we're now just that bit too old to find the enthusiasm to drive it!

Last year I even looked into whether i could get a train, but I couldn't! :sad:

BTW - Is anyone watching "Nature's Miracle Babies" on BBC1 - fascinating and really delightful to see these beautiful babies being born and cared for! :flrt:


----------



## MSL

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...pictures/747453-5-week-old-husky-puppies.html

her you go folks. a load of hard hearted folk on here though.... no one likes them.


i have just got the joke...I had forgotten that baby dice is a little non-dog......lol


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Slow today, Penny? :lol2:

I'm off to read your thread now!


----------



## MSL

feorag said:


> :lol2: Slow today, Penny? :lol2:
> 
> I'm off to read your thread now!


Raining!!

and been hanging around waiting for people to come round to look at said bundles of gorgeousness!!!


----------



## cloggers

Looks like you had a great day :no1:
I didn't watch it Eileen, but I'm gonna try and catch it on iplayer later.
Penny, that little black and white fella is still my favourite :flrt:

Ozzy is really self concious :lol2: She won't clean herself if you're watching her, and when she sits down she keeps trying to cross her legs. Still crying, poor thing.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Im totally shattered after a very long day.
It was a great day and the weather was gorgeous:2thumb:
Eileen, Rach is a lovely girl. I knew she would be 


Chloe, the vets like to spay bitches mid season which is 3 months after as their ovaries and uterus are engorged at other times, so 5 months may be to late.

Lisa, sorry to hear about your Siamese. I know how you feel as Ive recently lost my Oriental girl. She had been unwell since last October and even after many tests and medication they had no idea what was actually wrong with her. They eventually did an exploratory operation on her and found 2 aggressive looking tumours, one at the bottom of her stomach and the other next to her diaphram. I asked them not to wake her up as she had suffered enough  (it hurt saying that as she really was my special girl)
In October I have a new Sphynx boy arriving to help fill the hole that Purdy has left, I couldnt bring myself to get another Oriental just yet 
Do you have photos of your cats?

Penny, the pups look gorgeous:flrt: We had a Hug a husky stand at the sanctuary today, I thought of you when I saw their puppy.


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> :lol2: You are Darren!!
> 
> My friend in Edinburgh who I used to dog/cat/fish/chicken sit for has just e-mailed me to ask if Nic's friend is still interested in a cat, cos he has a 2 year old marbelled bengal in his rescue needing a home. He's registered as a snow bengal, but my friend thinks he's actually a silver.
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone they could recommend who might be interested in this boy? He was owned by an elderly couple, but they were scared of him as he is a big boy, so he may have quite a strong personality.



Another friend of mine just lost her cat, I'm not sure if a bengal is up her street but I will ask her  I'll ask Deb if she is after a #3  too


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Chloe, the vets like to spay bitches mid season which is 3 months after as their ovaries and uterus are engorged at other times, so 5 months may be to late.


Ahh ok, I guess it's recommended for someone to be with them for a day or two after?

I'm probably over reacting (in fact I know I am), but she's really 'depressed' she's just moping round the house, I sat on the floor and went to give her a hug and she stuck her paws in my chest and walked off into the hallway, she never declines a hug . Is this just her hormones all over the place? I've always had males that's all, so it's all new to me


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Ahh ok, I guess it's recommended for someone to be with them for a day or two after?
> 
> I'm probably over reacting (in fact I know I am), but she's really 'depressed' she's just moping round the house, I sat on the floor and went to give her a hug and she stuck her paws in my chest and walked off into the hallway, she never declines a hug . Is this just her hormones all over the place? I've always had males that's all, so it's all new to me


Some bitches can be a bit mardy when they are in season. I would make sure someone is with her for a couplle of days after spaying so she doesnt mess with her stitches. You could have her done on a Friday and spend the weekend with her couldnt you?


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Some bitches can be a bit mardy when they are in season. I would make sure someone is with her for a couplle of days after spaying so she doesnt mess with her stitches. You could have her done on a Friday and spend the weekend with her couldnt you?


Yeah true, I just wasn't sure if she'd need 4/5 days, I think I'm over-thinking the situation and treating her like major surgery instead of a routine op :lol2:

She's crying now I've come upstairs, I wish she'd make up her mind about how she's gonna be with me. I'm in anthropomorphism overdrive here, but she just looks so ashamed about it, she's sitting funny so you can't see it and everytime she needs to wash herself she goes into the corner with her back to you so you can't see. She just looks like she needs a hug!


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Yeah true, I just wasn't sure if she'd need 4/5 days, I think I'm over-thinking the situation and treating her like major surgery instead of a routine op :lol2:
> 
> She's crying now I've come upstairs, I wish she'd make up her mind about how she's gonna be with me. I'm in anthropomorphism overdrive here, but she just looks so ashamed about it, she's sitting funny so you can't see it and everytime she needs to wash herself she goes into the corner with her back to you so you can't see. She just looks like she needs a hug!


Awww bless her:flrt:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> I didn't watch it Eileen, but I'm gonna try and catch it on iplayer later.


It's well worth watching, Chloe.

I'm sure Colin will love the Tamarinds but I was fascinated by the Pandas and I'm really looking forward to the elephant babies next week. They reckon that because elephants are highly intelligent very young babies that are being handreared tend to die because they miss being loved! :sad: So now when they're handrearing their keepers stay with them all the time and even sleep in the same room as them. 


Nix said:


> Another friend of mine just lost her cat, I'm not sure if a bengal is up her street but I will ask her  I'll ask Deb if she is after a #3  too


I wouldn't ask Deb (if that's they girl who expressed an interest in George's Somali), cos I think she's got enough with the 2 youngsters she's got. A bengal does have specific requirements and a 2 year old might not be a good idea to introduce to 2 kittens.



cloggers said:


> She's crying now I've come upstairs, I wish she'd make up her mind about how she's gonna be with me. *I'm in anthropomorphism overdrive here*, but she just looks so ashamed about it, she's sitting funny so you can't see it and everytime she needs to wash herself she goes into the corner with her back to you so you can't see. She just looks like she needs a hug!


:lol2: Poor you! and poor Ozzy - Sometimes it's hard to be a woman! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

So glad the day went well, Shell!!! Wish I could have made it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Diction said:


> I haven't actually posted here before - I usually post in the snake and reptile section but I thought may as well.
> 
> I'm a slave to four beautiful cats. Two siamese, one oriental and one sphynx.
> 
> Last Tuesday I lost my blue siamese girl who was more like a baby than a cat to me. So I think it'd just be nice to chat with other cat lovers to try and get my mind off of it


Yay, another Siamese lover!!! :welcome:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> image
> 
> image


Ditta, I think the judge meant that YOU were a cheeky BITCH for entering a skunk into the dog show!!! :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> It's well worth watching, Chloe.
> 
> *I'm sure Colin will love the Tamarinds* but I was fascinated by the Pandas and I'm really looking forward to the elephant babies next week. They reckon that because elephants are highly intelligent very young babies that are being handreared tend to die because they miss being loved! :sad: So now when they're handrearing their keepers stay with them all the time and even sleep in the same room as them.
> I wouldn't ask Deb (if that's they girl who expressed an interest in George's Somali), cos I think she's got enough with the 2 youngsters she's got. A bengal does have specific requirements and a 2 year old might not be a good idea to introduce to 2 kittens.
> 
> :lol2: Poor you! and poor Ozzy - Sometimes it's hard to be a woman! :whistling2:


Oh yes Eileen, I loved those Pied Tamarins! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Night Colin x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Night Colin x


Night Ethel..... x

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Zoo-Man said:


> Ditta, I think the judge meant that YOU were a cheeky BITCH for entering a skunk into the dog show!!! :roll2:





Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes Eileen, I loved those Pied Tamarins! :2thumb:


Knew you would - I was sitting hoping that you knew it was on! 

The babies were so tiny, they were very lucky to save them both and to save the leg of the one that was injured. Such a shame about the dead one though, but brilliant that the other pair adopted them so the could learn to be monkeys.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning!!


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> It's well worth watching, Chloe.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't ask Deb (if that's they girl who expressed an interest in George's Somali), cos I think she's got enough with the 2 youngsters she's got. A bengal does have specific requirements and a 2 year old might not be a good idea to introduce to 2 kittens.
> 
> :lol2: Poor you! and poor Ozzy - Sometimes it's hard to be a woman! :whistling2:


She is struggling to get her OH to be consistent with the 2 kits - I was speaking to her this morning so didn't bring up the idea of the bengal going to live with her and her two bengal x kittens. I asked her if she knew anyone who might be looking to rehome one though. She said she would keep her ears open and let me know if anyone was looking. 

Also asked another mate who lost her cat this year. She only has one small sized dog who is good with cats so it may be an option if the cat will fit in with their home. What are the rehoming fees etc for this cat and do we have a picture of the fella? Full details of the bengal would be great - jabs etc, is he socialised with any other animals? Aggressive?


----------



## feorag

Apart from the Bengal, George is still looking for a loving home for Bonnie, who was too affectionate for her previous owners :roll: and a cream La Perm male who is also very affectionate, but easily stressed and as such suffers from loose bowels, so needs to go to a home with no children and no other cats.

This is the bengal boy.


----------



## Nix

There is no way he is a snow!

Sorry to hear that Bonnie is still looking for a home. she is a lovely girl indeed! I've passed her pics to my friend that is also interested in the Bengal. I know they are worlds apart but she is looking for an inquisitive cat. Personally I think Bonnie would suit her house better. She said she would talk to her husband and wait for the further details on the bengal (I am guessing he is >4 generations) and then look to contacting George to go for a visit. Where abouts is George located?

Just to make you laugh, my big moggie Keiko was scared of Elina's tiny fennec fox kits. We kept her out of the room - I was worried she would hurt one and didn't let her back into the living room until Elina and Griff were ready to go. Kits were in their carrier. Keiko went up to the carrier, looked in and then ran back in the other direction! They were less than 1/4 her size!


----------



## feorag

Well technically he is a silver snow leopard cos he has the blue eyes.

George is located in Duddingston - his house backs onto the golf course and he's just a bit lower from Duddingston Village which is next to the Duddingston Entrance into Holyrood Park (or Queens Park, or Kings Park depending on how you were introduced to it! :lol I've always called it Kings Park, even though there was a queen on the throne when I first went there! :roll:


----------



## cloggers

That is one gorgeous Bengal!!

I think Ozzy needs some lessons in feminine hygiene, I've been led on the floor for half and hour trying to coax her into cleaning herself, she's not having it :whip: she's no longer 'depressed' just grouchy


----------



## Nix

He is a pretty boy but not my style I prefer the browns marbled or rosetted. Rosetted for the very pale colours.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys! Anyone got any ideas where I could get some big plastic plants (not fish tank plants) cheap?


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys! Anyone got any ideas where I could get some big plastic plants (not fish tank plants) cheap?


 boot sales, charity shops, flea markets


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> boot sales, charity shops, flea markets


True. Thanks Ditta. I will have to look in B & M Bargains, Home Bargains, etc.


----------



## cloggers

This is the pitiful look I got before..

"Mum...I hate being a girl.."


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> Just to make you laugh, my big moggie Keiko was scared of Elina's tiny fennec fox kits. We kept her out of the room - I was worried she would hurt one and didn't let her back into the living room until Elina and Griff were ready to go. Kits were in their carrier. Keiko went up to the carrier, looked in and then ran back in the other direction! They were less than 1/4 her size!


I am so jealous you got to play with them!!!! :gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys! Anyone got any ideas where I could get some big plastic plants (not fish tank plants) cheap?


Have a look at Surrey Pet Supplies, you can loads of different types through them :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Cute Bengal and Ozzy pics:flrt:

I have a critter 2 for sale on Preloved and someone has messaged me to ask if I still had the cage. I answered yes so they then sent me a message saying did I want a Chinchilla to go in it:bash: I explained I had 3 so no thanks then they begged me to take this 2 year old male as they are allergic to him.:gasp:

Jen they are in Bolton do you know anyone who would take him if they give him away free ?


ETA He is free and they have given me an email adress


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> This is the pitiful look I got before..
> 
> "Mum...I hate being a girl.."
> image


Aw, bless her! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> True. Thanks Ditta. I will have to look in B & M Bargains, Home Bargains, etc.


 

And Ebay.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Aw, bless her! :flrt:


She's a serious drama queen :lol2: she's been bouncing off the walls these past three hours so I'm going to get up at some ridiculous hour and take her on the beach. However she's been snarling at next doors dog these two days when she normally gets on with him so I may pop the muzzle (she's been taught to wear one since 4 months just incase) in my pocket and hope we don't encounter anyone. She'll be staying on the flexi lead and dogs aren't allowed off lead on the beach, so we'll go there instead of the park.


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone has taken me this long to get back online after all the drama etc.Eileen I made my my nephew apologise to his dad for having him charged and his mum for all the stress but i can see it all happening again as soon as he thinks everyone has forgotten about this time. You wouldn't think he was 22 and a father of two no sorry four kids all by different mums
Have spent all day having tests done at hosptital and seeing consultant and now feel like death as everyone was sneezing etc up there. And the result of it all, they cant do anything new for me and that if I wanted I could retry some of the things i have in the past but before then the person I saw has to speak to the main consultant to see what he says. So after over 8 hours at the hospital I have nothing to show as usual


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Cute Bengal and Ozzy pics:flrt:
> 
> I have a critter 2 for sale on Preloved and someone has messaged me to ask if I still had the cage. I answered yes so they then sent me a message saying did I want a Chinchilla to go in it:bash: I explained I had 3 so no thanks then they begged me to take this 2 year old male as they are allergic to him.:gasp:
> 
> Jen they are in Bolton do you know anyone who would take him if they give him away free ?
> 
> 
> ETA He is free and they have given me an email adress


Poor chilla  I'll ask around, but I don't have many animal-y friends in the area, really....


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - that's not at all encouraging news, Sammy.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening everyone.

Thanks for the suggestions for the plastic plants, I looked on Ebay earlier & there was a few I liked. I shall have a look at Surrey Pet Supplies.


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Oh dear - that's not at all encouraging news, Sammy.


No i know Eileen and the thing is I am now not sure what to do at all as to me to try stuff I have already tried and not had it work is silly and non productive and if there isnothing new whats the point?
I mean i have been told I will be dead in five years three times now and I am still which is great don't get me wrong but how long now till they are right and I have so much i still want to do. Sorry for being so maudlin but just feel so fed up and down right now


----------



## feorag

So what is their diagnosis and why can they not treat it???


----------



## sammy1969

The diagnosis Is i have severe steroid dependant brittle asthma which I have had since birth basically although I was around seven when finally diagnsed, Thing is the steroids are destroying my organs where ihave been on high doses everyday for the past 15 years and although they have tried many alternatives I still cant get off them, I alo have an ifnection which they cant get to react to antibiotics and settle down but they dont know whats causing it or why. They wont give me any more antibiotics as i have had probably half a dozen courses one straight after the other and still no improvement and with my other health conditions including diabeites being affexted by this infection I am well knackered as my sugars are up in the 30's even though i have no real sugar or forbidden food intake.


----------



## Amalthea

Bloody hell!!! Those are high blood sugar levels!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Bloody hell Sam, that sounds crap hun. Surely they must be able to do something.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Sam, that all sounds absolutely horrendous!!

I can remember you saying that you had some sort of infection, but that they couldn't tell you what it was and therefore couldn't give you the right anti-biotic, which sounds very strange to me!


----------



## sammy1969

I know Jen and Col i have never had readings that high even when i first get up they are 18 .9 etc and the doctors sem to have no idea how to bring them down as they say they are high due to the infection which I knew already. I just dont know what to do now a sI know i cant carry on like this and in a way I feel a bit like a drama queen right now as usually i only say ~im not well and dont really go into details as I know there are people worse off than me out there.I am on meds for it too and they are obviously not working thats for sure but I dont want to have to go onto insulin if i can help it as it will affect my ability to drive,and as for the asthma and this infection I just dont know where to turn anymore been in tears this evening which I never do infornt of anyone but my mate was here when it happened and i feel so bad about it as I am usually the strong one


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Oh dear Sam, that all sounds absolutely horrendous!!
> 
> I can remember you saying that you had some sort of infection, but that they couldn't tell you what it was and therefore couldn't give you the right anti-biotic, which sounds very strange to me!


I know and after four hours of tests still no answer i feel like a wreck and thye said there would be more tests to follow in all likelihood


----------



## Amalthea

And I can completely empathise how draining just a high blood sugar can be, but to have all the rest too...


----------



## Shell195

Sam, poor you. You would think with all the technology they have now they would be abe to give you an answer:bash:


I have been busy again today clearing up after the Open day:roll: Only tomorrow to go then Im off for 2 days and can catch up on my own animals as I have dogs to trim and cages to clean.


Chris is staying with his father until Thursday so I havent had time to talk to him about his future yet. My eldest son Daniel has only rang me twice since he left and one of those was to borrow money:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

IfI am honest that is the just the tip of the iceberg my medical problems are as long as my arm Jen and non of them will ever get better although some can be helped with meds. I also have CFS FMS high blood pressure reflux disease PCOS osteo arthritis osteo porosis just to name a few and tbh if I were a dog you would put me to sleep so I didn't have to suffer lol but as long as i can smile and laugh about it I will soldier on taking each day as it comes and hope something comes up on the medical front to help.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Sam, poor you. You would think with all the technology they have now they would be abe to give you an answer:bash:
> 
> 
> I have been busy again today clearing up after the Open day:roll: Only tomorrow to go then Im off for 2 days and can catch up on my own animals as I have dogs to trim and cages to clean.
> 
> 
> Chris is staying with his father until Thursday so I havent had time to talk to him about his future yet. My eldest son Daniel has only rang me twice since he left and one of those was to borrow money:bash:


You would think so Shell but after today I think i have lost all faith in the medical proffession.Mind you think i am going to head for bed for a good cry and hopefully a reasonable nights sleep I will speak to you a ll later night everyone


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sam, poor you. You would think with all the technology they have now they would be abe to give you an answer:bash:
> 
> 
> I have been busy again today clearing up after the Open day:roll: Only tomorrow to go then Im off for 2 days and can catch up on my own animals as I have dogs to trim and cages to clean.
> 
> 
> Chris is staying with his father until Thursday so I havent had time to talk to him about his future yet. My eldest son Daniel has only rang me twice since he left and one of those was to borrow money:bash:


Shell, what a lovely friendly guy Chris is! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, what a lovely friendly guy Chris is! : victory:


 
He is isnt he:flrt:


----------



## cloggers

Sammy that sounds crap! 

Shell, I went away for two weeks, rang my mum 3 times and one was to ask for money, same with my dad. Us children are very insensitive :blush: though if he hasn't rung i'd probably say he's having a good time.

Well this is my ungodly hour. Dogs bouncing off the walls, I don't think she'll appreciate me in ten minutes though. She hasn't seen the wind and rain yet, time to see if my new coat really is as waterproof as it says!


----------



## cloggers

We returned home drenched. I've finally finished drying dog and I ran for a hot shower.
We're celebrating 8 months today :jump:

Now I'm going back to bed :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Chris is staying with his father until Thursday so I havent had time to talk to him about his future yet. My eldest son Daniel has only rang me twice since he left and one of those was to borrow money:bash:


Sorry Shell I :lol2:d when I read that - it is so typical. When most children are enjoying themselves you never hear from them! Then as soon as something goes wrong or they run out of money, who do they call? .............. Mumbusters!!! :lol2: 


sammy1969 said:


> been in tears this evening which I never do infornt of anyone but my mate was here when it happened and i feel so bad about it as I am usually the strong one


But you can't always be the strong one, because, as has happened now, things catch up with you and you're a gonner! I'm so sorry to hear all that Sammy. No wonder you are in tears! 


cloggers said:


> We returned home drenched. I've finally finished drying dog and I ran for a hot shower.
> We're celebrating 8 months today :jump:


So was the coat waterproof then?

I'm having my second easy day and Lord knows I need it, I was truly cream crackered by the weekend, so I'm appreciating the lack of activity, apart from walking Skye.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> So was the coat waterproof then?
> 
> I'm having my second easy day and Lord knows I need it, I was truly cream crackered by the weekend, so I'm appreciating the lack of activity, apart from walking Skye.


Yeah, it was actually breathable as well. I just didn't realise it had a folded up hood until I took it off :whistling2:

Enjoy your lazy day, I love them :flrt: 
The next three days for me will be, though today is housework day :devil:


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> I am so jealous you got to play with them!!!! :gasp:


They were insane. Very aloof with new people, came around after about 4 hours. 



sammy1969 said:


> The diagnosis Is i have severe steroid dependant brittle asthma which I have had since birth basically although I was around seven when finally diagnsed, Thing is the steroids are destroying my organs where ihave been on high doses everyday for the past 15 years and although they have tried many alternatives I still cant get off them, I alo have an ifnection which they cant get to react to antibiotics and settle down but they dont know whats causing it or why. They wont give me any more antibiotics as i have had probably half a dozen courses one straight after the other and still no improvement and with my other health conditions including diabeites being affexted by this infection I am well knackered as my sugars are up in the 30's even though i have no real sugar or forbidden food intake.





Amalthea said:


> Bloody hell!!! Those are high blood sugar levels!!


 
Indeed! Sorry to hear you are feeling so crappy hun. Hopefully you can find something to lift you up soon 




Amalthea said:


> And I can completely empathise how draining just a high blood sugar can be, but to have all the rest too...





Shell195 said:


> Sam, poor you. You would think with all the technology they have now they would be abe to give you an answer:bash:
> 
> 
> I have been busy again today clearing up after the Open day:roll: Only tomorrow to go then Im off for 2 days and can catch up on my own animals as I have dogs to trim and cages to clean.
> 
> 
> Chris is staying with his father until Thursday so I havent had time to talk to him about his future yet. My eldest son Daniel has only rang me twice since he left and one of those was to borrow money:bash:


My doctor is equally crap. Took them 3 years to diagnose IBS :bash: 
Son's eh Shell!?


----------



## cloggers

Nix said:


> My doctor is equally crap. Took them 3 years to diagnose IBS :bash:


Three orthopedic surgeons, a podiatrist, two physiotherapists and a Rheumatologist. Two and a half years later finally got diagnosed with Hypermobility, which according to the HMSA can be diagnosed by a GP :bash: Seem to get no where if you don't go private. 
Though my mum's GP has been amazing with her bi-polar and depression so they're not all bad.

Just frustrating when you're the one struggling with it.


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> They were insane. Very aloof with new people, came around after about 4 hours.


Still jealous!!! :whistling2: A fennec is probably my number 2 on my one day list :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Chloe - yeah it is epic, I had a long list of people to diagnose RSI, they said I have complex region pain syndrome, when I pointed out that I knew what that was and had NONE of the symptoms they wouldn't have it. 2 consultants, 3 physios, an osteo and a rheumatologist later I have RSI. 

Jen - what is your #1?

They are at the top of my wish list, closely followed by meerkats, coatis, skunk and a couple of ALC's.


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> Still jealous!!! :whistling2: A fennec is probably my number 2 on my one day list :2thumb:


No1 a merle Great dane by any chance? :whistling2:



Nix said:


> Chloe - yeah it is epic, I had a long list of people to diagnose RSI, they said I have complex region pain syndrome, when I pointed out that I knew what that was and had NONE of the symptoms they wouldn't have it. 2 consultants, 3 physios, an osteo and a rheumatologist later I have RSI.


It's stupid really, at first what I was describing sounded like osteoarthritis, fair enough send me for bloods, then an MRI etc. Nothing came of it.
Then all these people saw me, then saw the Rheumatologist, she laughed, bent my back to the point of me trying to kick her and said I had HMS. 

The best bit was when I told the Rheumatologist that one of the orthopedic surgeons suggested keyhole surgery to pin my knee caps as they regularly slip, she took his name and said she'd write him a letter, pinning is the worst thing you can do, I would have had crippling osteo in my knees by 20 :whip:


----------



## feorag

That's well scary - that is, Chloe! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> Jen - what is your #1?
> 
> They are at the top of my wish list, closely followed by meerkats, coatis, skunk and a couple of ALC's.


Parma wallabies  A friend of mine as ALCs 



cloggers said:


> No1 a merle Great dane by any chance? :whistling2:


Weirdly, I never seem to count dogs and cats in that list... I dunno why :blush: Obviously, my merley dane and blue eyed white semi longhaired kitty (Turkish angora would be PERFECT) would be in there, though :lol2:


----------



## Nix

cloggers said:


> No1 a merle Great dane by any chance? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> It's stupid really, at first what I was describing sounded like osteoarthritis, fair enough send me for bloods, then an MRI etc. Nothing came of it.
> Then all these people saw me, then saw the Rheumatologist, she laughed, bent my back to the point of me trying to kick her and said I had HMS.
> 
> The best bit was when I told the Rheumatologist that one of the orthopedic surgeons suggested keyhole surgery to pin my knee caps as they regularly slip, she took his name and said she'd write him a letter, pinning is the worst thing you can do, I would have had crippling osteo in my knees by 20 :whip:


Such a pain isn't it! Pinning - even I know that is bad for HMS!



feorag said:


> That's well scary - that is, Chloe! :gasp:


No kidding!



Amalthea said:


> Parma wallabies  A friend of mine as ALCs
> 
> 
> 
> Weirdly, I never seem to count dogs and cats in that list... I dunno why :blush: Obviously, my merley dane and blue eyed white semi longhaired kitty (Turkish angora would be PERFECT) would be in there, though :lol2:


I don't count domestic cats and dogs in that list - my exotics list.

My aunt had a vankedisi - spartacus aka sparti - he was HUGE. Had his own basin and would turn on the swing tap so he could have a drink. Took my aunt months to train him to turn it off again.


----------



## feorag

I knew that! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> That's well scary - that is, Chloe! :gasp:


Isn't it just :gasp:



Amalthea said:


> Weirdly, I never seem to count dogs and cats in that list... I dunno why :blush: Obviously, my merley dane and blue eyed white semi longhaired kitty (Turkish angora would be PERFECT) would be in there, though :lol2:


Oh I count cats and dogs :lol2:
I want a long coat GSD of every colour, at the same time, got my white. Sable is next :mf_dribble:



Nix said:


> Such a pain isn't it! Pinning - even I know that is bad for HMS!


Very much so, my mother still had his number, so rang and made an official complaint. Fortunate that my back and shoulders started playing up and I got referred to the Rhuem, I was two months off them being pinned :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Wow, between us in here, we're all falling apart at the seams!!


----------



## cloggers

Well, being healthy is boring y'know :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Boring... THAT's my excuse *lol*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Wow, between us in here, we're all falling apart at the seams!!


Well at least I was rudely healthy when I was your ages!

Decrepitation only started to set in when I was in my early 40s, which also coincided with my struggle to maintain a sensible weight (which I'm currently losing big time!) and has slowly increased at an alarming rate! :lol2:


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Well at least I was rudely healthy when I was your ages!
> 
> Decrepitation only started to set in when I was in my early 40s, which also coincided with my struggle to maintain a sensible weight (which I'm currently losing big time!) and has slowly increased at an alarming rate! :lol2:


I've piled it on over the last couple of years. Two stone in 5 years. Way too much weight on. Need to lose it. Every time I go on a diet I obsess about food so much I end up putting weight on even faster than before!


----------



## Amalthea

I've never been particularly healthy, unfortunately...


----------



## feorag

That is such a shame, Jen and the rest of you who are so young.


----------



## Nix

Nor me, I had terrible tonsilitis when I was a kid. 6 times a year, could time it down to the week. At 10 years old I had man size tonsils. 

Then appendix at 16 and in the last 3 or 4 years I have got every cold and flu bug going. Sucks!


----------



## cloggers

I get every cold without fail!!
Well I'm of out now, meeting a friend for some adventurous bus ride!

Enjoy the rest of your day ladies


----------



## Amalthea

*shrugs* Ya just deal with it, I guess.


----------



## ditta

i just back from the shrink does that count :mf_dribble:


----------



## kemist

Am i going to be banished for being healthy? Worst I've had is occasional minor bad back and minor treatment on my girly bits.


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon all. Well had a good cry in bed last night and so didn't sleep too well and then decided I am my own worst enemy for bottling everything for around the millionth time and that I should know better idiot that I am. Hpwever everyone thinks tha ti can take the wieght of the world on my shoulders and comes ot me when they have problems which I dont mind but some seem to forget I am only human too as they never see me break down as i only do that in private. So this morning got up eventually around 11am and decided today was a new day and decided i needed some a bit of treat so phoned my local mobility scooter rental place who do it on the mobility scheme and ordered myself a new mobility scooter so I can go out withou having to rely on Glyn push me in my wheelchair and it should arrive the begiining of next week. So although i still feel a bit depressed which wasn't helped by my shrink cancelling my home visit on thursday which is just bloody typical when I need a hand I am also looking forward to receivingmy new scooter and racing up the local roads at the grand of speed of 8 miles an hour with my little tax disc lol.
And I have just had the £130 pound callout charge that BT had added to my bill this month squashed as they had said I wouldnt be charged it in the first place so today has been alot better than yesterday


----------



## feorag

Glad to hear that Sammy.


ditta said:


> i just back from the shrink does that count :mf_dribble:


What's up??


----------



## sammy1969

Yep haven't had a useable scooter for the past three years so now I will be able to get out and about a bit on my own as long as my anxiety plays ball lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi gang. 

Sammy, great news on the BT bill, & hope you don't mow anyone down on that mobility scooter! :lol2:

Nic & Jen, I probably already know this but can't think of it, whats an ALC?

We met a friend for lunch earlier, & when we got home, I did a bit of pottering & sorting in the spare room.


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Glad to hear that Sammy.What's up??


 just shut down eileen, my meds dont seem to be working and i am sssooooooooo tired/cant be arsed/dont give a shit/so need a little challenge to my behaviour so i can sort my head out........but because i know so much about therapy its very difficult to find someone i can work with, jody, this new one is looking good:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> just shut down eileen, my meds dont seem to be working and i am sssooooooooo tired/cant be arsed/dont give a shit/so need a little challenge to my behaviour so i can sort my head out........but because i know so much about therapy its very difficult to find someone i can work with, jody, this new one is looking good:2thumb:


I did wonder why you seemed a bit quiet at the Fun Day on sunday Ditta. I hope this new woman can help. : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Col now would i run anyone over lol I mean I only knocked down two old men, 3 old women, 5 pushchairs and 7 pedestrians on my test drive lmao


----------



## ditta

Zoo-Man said:


> I did wonder why you seemed a bit quiet at the Fun Day on sunday Ditta. I hope this new woman can help. : victory:


 im very distracted at the mo colin, it took so much for me turn up never mind be socialable lmao:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Nic & Jen, I probably already know this but can't think of it, whats an ALC?


You probably do Colin - it's an Asian Leopard Cat.



ditta said:


> just shut down eileen, my meds dont seem to be working and i am sssooooooooo tired/cant be arsed/dont give a shit/so need a little challenge to my behaviour so i can sort my head out........but because i know so much about therapy its very difficult to find someone i can work with, jody, this new one is looking good:2thumb:


So sorry to hear this Ditta - I hope you can work with this one! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

I know where oyu are coming from Ditta I have felt like that myself alot recently and I guess you suffer from the same condition i do Ie a form of depression right now. Hopefully this new woman can help you out and get you feeling yourself soon. I know I find most shrinks are great but my last one I ended up tellinghim he gave the impression he didnt want me as a patient so they changed him so I am now waiting to se ehis replacement and on our first appointment he cancelled and now the rearranged one has been cancelled too great start lol


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Sammy that sounds crap!
> 
> Shell, I went away for two weeks, rang my mum 3 times and one was to ask for money, same with my dad. Us children are very insensitive :blush: though if he hasn't rung i'd probably say he's having a good time.
> 
> Well this is my ungodly hour. Dogs bouncing off the walls, I don't think she'll appreciate me in ten minutes though. She hasn't seen the wind and rain yet, time to see if my new coat really is as waterproof as it says!


:lol2: Dan text me tp say he was having a great time and was staying in Wales as he loves it so much and he can get back to his flat when he gets time off



feorag said:


> Sorry Shell I :lol2:d when I read that - it is so typical. When most children are enjoying themselves you never hear from them! Then as soon as something goes wrong or they run out of money, who do they call? .............. Mumbusters!!! :lol2:
> But you can't always be the strong one, because, as has happened now, things catch up with you and you're a gonner! I'm so sorry to hear all that Sammy. No wonder you are in tears!
> So was the coat waterproof then?
> 
> I'm having my second easy day and Lord knows I need it, I was truly cream crackered by the weekend, so I'm appreciating the lack of activity, apart from walking Skye.


I love the word Mumbusters:2thumb: In Dans words "I didnt ring as Im having a blast, also I can only get signal half way up a mountain":lol2:



ditta said:


> just shut down eileen, my meds dont seem to be working and i am sssooooooooo tired/cant be arsed/dont give a shit/so need a little challenge to my behaviour so i can sort my head out........but because i know so much about therapy its very difficult to find someone i can work with, jody, this new one is looking good:2thumb:


I knew something was up with you on Sunday


----------



## Shell195

My busy day got even busier as Ive mangaed to come home with 2 young hoglets. The lady heard them crying last night but as they are wild animals she left them. It was only when she found them icy cold and still this morning that she acted. They are both quite chubby but have no teeth at all so I am syringe feeding them, very cute:flrt:


----------



## Shell195




----------



## feorag

Great photos Shell! :2thumb:

Good to know Daniel is enjoying life so much though!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You probably do Colin - it's an Asian Leopard Cat.


Ah yes, thanks Eileen. I was wracking my brain, thinking 'African something something' :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Fab piccies Shell. I take it you know the 2 lads who took them? Its only when I look at photos that I can see the degree of hair-loss, & I don't like it. Im going to steal that last pic of me & Rory for my Facebook.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Fab piccies Shell. I take it you know the 2 lads who took them? Its only when I look at photos that I can see the degree of hair-loss, & I don't like it. Im going to steal that last pic of me & Rory for my Facebook.


It was a tall blonde man and his mate with dreadlocks, they have a band and Rick the blonde one does a Billy Idol tribute too.
Steal whatever you want. Age comes to us all Col:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> If it was a tall blonde man and his mate with dreadlocks then yes they have a band and Rick the blonde one does a Billy Idol tribute
> Steal whatever you want. Age comes to us all Col:lol2:


Yep, thats them. I thought they were photography students or something :lol2:

Age came to you a while ago didn't it hun? hehehehehe


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, thats them. I thought they were photography students or something :lol2:
> 
> Age came to you a while ago didn't it hun? hehehehehe


 
Yes it did physically but inside Im still in my 20`s:Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2: Rick has an amazing voice, they sang at the funday last year and he also did his Billy idol tribute at one of our functions earlier in the year. Hes our DIY man:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Me & Clark have been asked to be on the commitee of the ringcraft class we go to twice a month, as we have done quite a lot for the association, eg, Clark has been doing things for the website & Facebook page, & we have never missed a training class, so the chairman & secretary asked us if we would come onto the commitee. We've only been going to ringcraft since January too.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Me & Clark have been asked to be on the commitee of the ringcraft class we go to twice a month, as we have done quite a lot for the association, eg, Clark has been doing things for the website & Facebook page, & we have never missed a training class, so the chairman & secretary asked us if we would come onto the commitee. We've only been going to ringcraft since January too.


 

Thats great Col, I wonder if it was your charm or your toyboy that persuaded them to ask you:whistling2:
Rick is 49 years old:gasp:
Vickie wanted to know why you blanked her?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Yes it did physically but inside Im still in my 20`s:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2: Rick has an amazing voice, they sang at the funday last year and he also did his Billy idol tribute at one of our functions earlier in the year. Hes our DIY man:whistling2:


The dancers were good on Sunday, Clark's little brother thought they were brill, as he does some street dancing & is studying performing arts at college.

Next year we will have a good attraction wont we? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats great Col, I wonder if it was your charm or your toyboy that persuaded them to ask you:whistling2:
> Rick is 49 years old:gasp:
> Vickie wanted to know why you blanked her?


My charm obviously!!! :flrt:

He is 49??? Jesus, I'll have what he's having!

I have a crap memory for faces, I don't think I can remember what she looks like. I spoke to a few Woodlands volunteers, including one who's badge said Vickie, but I don't recollect seeing the Vickie who came to our pet shop that day. Whats her surname?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> The dancers were good on Sunday, Clark's little brother thought they were brill, as he does some street dancing & is studying performing arts at college.
> 
> Next year we will have a good attraction wont we? :whistling2:


 
We certainly will:whistling2:
Did you not recognise Vickie? McDerby


Yep hes 49 LOL


Vic and Rick


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We certainly will:whistling2:
> Did you not recognise Vickie? McDerby
> image


I think she was th eone who directed our car when we first got there. I think she also walked past our stall a few times but sh enever smiled or showed any recognition to us, so thats probably why I didn't recognise her. Oops!


----------



## Shell195

Why wasnt Clark on any pics?


----------



## Amalthea

Been to boxing tonight... And I know I am a spaz, but who leaves welts from whipping themselves with a jump rope while trying to use it properly?!? I do.


----------



## feorag

Good question, shell!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Why wasnt Clark on any pics?


Clark hates having his picture taken! 

I just sent Vickie a friend request on Facebook.

I don't know if I've said this to you before, but if you want you can take my contact details & pass them on to anyone who calls the sanctuary with parrot, tortoise, chihuahua, etc enquiries, if that helps any.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Been to boxing tonight... And I know I am a spaz, but who leaves welts from whipping themselves with a jump rope while trying to use it properly?!? I do.
> 
> image


PMSL!!!!

Jen, we cross posted, but I saw your siggie above my post so scrolled up!

For one brief second, I had no idea what I was looking at! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

How cute is this!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> PMSL!!!!
> 
> Jen, we cross posted, but I saw your siggie above my post so scrolled up!
> 
> For one brief second, I had no idea what I was looking at! :gasp:


I know, right... I don't even know how I accomplished it! Bloody hurt, though!!



Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> How cute is this!


How sweet is this picture?!? :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Bless Baby Dice - what a lovely expression on her face as she's looking at Ditta! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark hates having his picture taken!
> 
> I just sent Vickie a friend request on Facebook.
> 
> I don't know if I've said this to you before, but if you want you can take my contact details & pass them on to anyone who calls the sanctuary with parrot, tortoise, chihuahua, etc enquiries, if that helps any.


 

Ive already got you in my contact list:lol2: You will be lucky if Vic adds you as shes a very private person and wont add anyone unless shes known them forever:roll:

I hate having my pic taken too.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Been to boxing tonight... And I know I am a spaz, but who leaves welts from whipping themselves with a jump rope while trying to use it properly?!? I do.
> 
> image


 
You daft cow:lol2: how the hell did you manage that:roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive already got you in my contact list:lol2: You will be lucky if Vic adds you as shes a very private person and wont add anyone unless shes known them forever:roll:
> 
> *I hate having my pic taken too*.


Right, next year, Im going to have an army of people out to get a photo of you & Clark together! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> You daft cow:lol2: how the hell did you manage that:roll2:


Really no idea. Quite often I end up whipping myself in the butt, but since that's covered, it doesn't leave welts. Never done it on my arms before. And it's BOTH arms, too!! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Right, next year, Im going to have an army of people out to get a photo of you & Clark together! :lol2:


I hope they can run fast:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Really no idea. Quite often I end up whipping myself in the butt, but since that's covered, it doesn't leave welts. Never done it on my arms before. And it's BOTH arms, too!! :blush:


Its different, I will give you that:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I hope they can run fast:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Morning all!
My mum is flapping round like a mad woman. Its my youngest brother's first day of high school. She's already filled up once, I just hope for his sake she doesn't cry on the bus :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning Chloe - I hope your mum survives this traumatic day! :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Never done it on my arms before. And it's BOTH arms, too!! :blush:


That was an arm??? :gasp:

It didn't look like an arm when I scrolled slowly upwards! :lol2:

Well I'm off car booting for the day, so AWOL. It's still pretty windy up here, so it'll be fun! :roll:

ETA: Forgot to say, I had a dream about Jake this morning. I found him in a room (no idea who's room it was) and he had loads of soil in one eye, so it was half open and very inflamed. I cleaned it up for him and gave him lots of cuddles - and I loved it! :sad:


----------



## cloggers

She's survived!, poor boy had to stand and have twenty pictures taken though. I just hope he has a good day as he's one of 'those' children, punch first ask later :roll:

Enjoy carbooting, still windy here aswell, had to put an elastic band on the door knocker to stop nutjob barking.

Jen, I've only just seen that pic. How did you mange to savage your arms?! 
Legs and bum I can get, but arms?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Its different, I will give you that:lol2:


I'm special! :2thumb: The welts are still there this morning, so I did a good one!!



cloggers said:


> Jen, I've only just seen that pic. How did you mange to savage your arms?!
> Legs and bum I can get, but arms?


No clue. I'm a spaz. That's the only answer I can come up with! :lol2:


----------



## sss_180

Can i ask a random question?
Why do house cats still need worming? and If so, why is that?
I thought they would get worms from eating wild food, where as if they have no access to the outside world or food, then they would not need worming?


----------



## Amalthea

I thought I'd share this.... I know the girl in the new Matt Cardle video  Isn't she beautiful!!

Matt Cardle - Run For Your Life - YouTube


----------



## Shell195

sss_180 said:


> Can i ask a random question?
> Why do house cats still need worming? and If so, why is that?
> I thought they would get worms from eating wild food, where as if they have no access to the outside world or food, then they would not need worming?


 
Worms can come from fleas too and you can bring an odd flea in on clothing. They wont need worming as often as a free range cat though.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. I had a crap sleep as I was woken up at 6.00 am by Dolly being sick on our bed:bash: then Murphy needed a wee so I fell back to sleep and got up late.

Eileen I wouldnt fancy carbooting in this weather:gasp:

Silly Jen, I still cant understand how you managed to whip your arms:lol2:
Chloe I hope your brother enjoys his first day at high school, Im sure your mum will soon get used to it:2thumb:

Im off today so critters to clean later.


----------



## Amalthea

Me neither... It's a skill 

I just set up my roaming package on my phone, so I can still use my Blackberry messenger, t'internet, whatsapp, etc while I'm home!!!!  Oh, and the money came, so just waiting on the check to clear and then we can buy tickets!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I thought I'd share this.... I know the girl in the new Matt Cardle video  Isn't she beautiful!!
> 
> Matt Cardle - Run For Your Life - YouTube


Yes she is:2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Me neither... It's a skill
> 
> I just set up my roaming package on my phone, so I can still use my Blackberry messenger, t'internet, whatsapp, etc while I'm home!!!!  Oh, and the money came, so just waiting on the check to clear and then we can buy tickets!!!!!


So when you off to the USA then?


----------



## Amalthea

Next week 

And I get to see Ben!!!


----------



## Nix

Hey Jen, glad to hear you are getting to go home. Whipping yourself - er you are getting that a bit wrong aren't ya?! :lol2:


Anyone from this thread going to Doncaster show in a fortnight?


----------



## Amalthea

Just a bit wrong.... Didn't even have a "good time" doing it! *lol* Meh.


----------



## Nix

OK I have just read that and laughed out loud, a bit like a witch. My colleagues are staring at me! (Open plan office)


----------



## Amalthea

BWAHAHAHAHA!!! Love it!


----------



## ditta

The Kittehs of July: A Video Compilation of the Cutest, Funniest Cats on the Interwebs - Lolcats 'n' Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?


----------



## ditta

just catched up..........omword what a gorgeous pic of babydice:flrt::flrt:


ok so under vet instructions, stop gunther playing with lenny...................lmfao how???????


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> just catched up..........omword what a gorgeous pic of babydice:flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> ok so under vet instructions, stop gunther playing with lenny...................lmfao how???????


 
Ermmm..............................tie his legs up:lol2:
I love that pic of babydice, shes looking at you with definate love in her eyes:flrt:


----------



## cloggers

How on earth are you suppose to stop puppies playing? :lol2:

Well it's been a bad day. Oz has been fine all day, no hornones or anything you wouldn't know she was in season if you didn't see her bleeding.
Anyway, guy over the roads cat came over (I look after him every now and again) Oz, who has known this cat for two months, then proceeded to rip into the cat. He's now at the vets. Having his leg stitched back together.

As much as everyone may not agree with this and say I should persevere I wont bring a cat into this environment. Oz has always had a high prey drive and I've been kidding myself that it will work, however today has finalised it.
Dante will not be joining the family.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya everyone!

I have a new niece, Lily, born on Monday! I have only seen photos of her so far. She is the daughter of my brother who doesn't speak to me, due to me being gay! :roll: When I get to meet her in person Im not sure of. Things have got better between me & my brother though, as now we do send each other birthday & christmas cards, though I only write my name in the card, not Clarks, to keep the peace.

I was worrying earlier, thinking Lolly might not be pregnant. I had it in my mind that this morining she looked thinner than the last couple of days. Its 3 weeks since she was mated. I can't remember when she started to look pregnant last time, so had a Google. That reassured me, as it said they normally start to show at around week 5. I am a worrier!


----------



## feorag

sss_180 said:


> Can i ask a random question?
> Why do house cats still need worming? and If so, why is that?
> I thought they would get worms from eating wild food, where as if they have no access to the outside world or food, then they would not need worming?


To be totally honest I've never wormed my cats for years. I used to worm my queens before they went to be mated and I always stringently wormed their kittens, but I haven't wormed an adult cat for years.

About 6 years ago I took part in a survey which was done by the Dick Vet in Edinburgh where they were studying respiratory viruses and parasites in cats. They came to the house and tested every cat - we had to collect faecal samples for each cat and they also did faecal swabs for worms, they did eye swabs, throat swabs and took bloods and my cats came back with no parasites. Of course if I ever got a flea infestation, then treating for fleas and worms would be the first thing I'd do, but in the meantime I don't do anything. 


Shell195 said:


> Eileen I wouldnt fancy carbooting in this weather:gasp:


Well it was bloody windy I can tell you. Apparently a lot of people had crockery broken, but we didn't. There must have been about two-thirds of the usual cars and less visitors to buy than usual, but we managed to get £1.10 more than we got last week, so still worth doing as we shifted a lot of stuff and there's only 1 more week left, cos Anne is then away on holiday and this car boot ends at the end of September.



Amalthea said:


> And I get to see Ben!!!
> 
> image


I bet you are sooooo looking forward to seeing little bruv!!



Shell195 said:


> I love that pic of babydice, shes looking at you with definate love in her eyes:flrt:


I think it's definitely a human/critter mutual appreciation and love moment! :flrt:



cloggers said:


> Well it's been a bad day. Oz has been fine all day, no hornones or anything you wouldn't know she was in season if you didn't see her bleeding.
> Anyway, guy over the roads cat came over (I look after him every now and again) Oz, who has known this cat for two months, then proceeded to rip into the cat. He's now at the vets. Having his leg stitched back together.
> 
> As much as everyone may not agree with this and say I should persevere I wont bring a cat into this environment. Oz has always had a high prey drive and I've been kidding myself that it will work, however today has finalised it.
> Dante will not be joining the family.


I'm so sorry to hear this, but there's no question you're making the right decision. As you know Skye has a high prey drive and he shook with excitement when we first got him and it really frightened our cats. It took a good 4 months for them to begin to relax around him and even now Purrdy doesn't like him and even now if they rush to get past him he cannot stop himself chasing them. 

He knows it's wrong and he panics as soon as he does it and stops with that "OMG what have I just done! :gasp look in his eyes, so with a very young kitten you could be putting it in a dangerous position, so just not worth it.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, but there's no question you're making the right decision. As you know Skye has a high prey drive and he shook with excitement when we first got him and it really frightened our cats. It took a good 4 months for them to begin to relax around him and even now Purrdy doesn't like him and even now if they rush to get past him he cannot stop himself chasing them.
> 
> He knows it's wrong and he panics as soon as he does it and stops with that "OMG what have I just done! :gasp look in his eyes, so with a very young kitten you could be putting it in a dangerous position, so just not worth it.


I just couldn't justify the risk, Wallace and Oz were watched permanently and though she mothered him any sudden movements and she tried to grab him. I thought maybe excitement at first, but maybe not.
I just don't think it would be save for the kitten, not fair in Oz who can't control this urge to chase and us having to supervise them. I don't know. If there was someone home all day then maybe it would work but it's just not practical.

Anyway the cat owner came to talk to me about ten minutes ago. He said he's holding no grudges as the cat is fine, no broken bones just torn skin and some muscle damage. He said I won't be asked to care for the cat again and his wife has asked me not to ask after him. I'm gutted, this could have ruined the relationship between us and the last good neighbours we have, since were not liked as we have a 'White hell hound' and a innocent cat has been badly injured. Just kicking myself really, I only looked away for a minute.


----------



## Amalthea

That's a real shame, but you're doing the right thing... You've got Oz to thing about first.


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> The Kittehs of July: A Video Compilation of the Cutest, Funniest Cats on the Interwebs - Lolcats 'n' Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?


:gasp: Since when was this a cat??? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Now, I'd have called that "cat" a sloth.....


----------



## sammy1969

Evening all. 
Jen that girl is gorgeous love the colour of her hair too nice to see a true redhead in a video. You really did do some damage to your arms hun next time be more careful.
Col I had my heart in my throat for a second then lol thinking oh no no puppy for xmas and bday but then when i finished I was reassured and congrats on your new niece shame that you wont to see her often due to your brothers prejudice I can't beleive that sort of prejudice was still around.
Well spent this morning on the phone making appts for doctors etc so next week every day apart from friday I have a medical appt oh the joys.


----------



## Shell195

Definately not a kitty:lol2:
Chloe I can understand why you wont risk a kitten. My dogs have all been brought up with cats so I never had this problem thank god.
I hope the cat is ok and that the owners calm down soon.


Col I cant believe your brothers attitude:devil: I dont understand why your sexuality should come between you, it doesnt change who you are :bash:
Hopefully one day he will come to his senses. Fingers crossed that Lolly is pregnant, Ive found with GSD bitches that they never show before 5 weeks although sometimes they look a bit full round the belly at 4 weeks.

Well done on your booty Eileen:2thumb:


----------



## ditta

it is a cat his name is bagpuss, hes a slothcat but emily loves him:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Anyway the cat owner came to talk to me about ten minutes ago. He said he's holding no grudges as the cat is fine, no broken bones just torn skin and some muscle damage. He said I won't be asked to care for the cat again and his wife has asked me not to ask after him. I'm gutted, this could have ruined the relationship between us and the last good neighbours we have, since were not liked as we have a 'White hell hound' and a innocent cat has been badly injured. Just kicking myself really, I only looked away for a minute.


I think that's such a shame, because quite honestly if they allow their cat to free roam, then they have to accept some liability for what has happened, it's not all your fault! :bash:


Amalthea said:


> Now, I'd have called that "cat" a sloth.....


So would I! :2thumb: 

Cute isn't it?? :flrt:

I missed your post Colin cos it cross posted with mine rushed off before I went to make tea and I've just read everyone's post and wondered WTF they were all talking about, so i had to go back and find it! :roll:

I've said this to you before, but I think your brother is very sad to take that attitude. After all you're still the brother he grew up with and just because when you reached sexual maturity you found that you were gay doesn't alter the person you are and always have been to him. 

I just think it's such a shame that his attitude is depriving his children of 2 uncles, who would love to see them and be involved in their growing up! Very sad and very narrow minded! :bash:

I'm sitting here chuckling to myself cos we're watching David Attenborough on BBC1 and they've just been showing the Prairie Dogs. As soon as one jumped up to shout a warning to everyone else, Barry and I both looked at each other and shouted "Alan, Alan, Alan"


ETA: Forgot to add - new Simon's Cat video Simon's Cat in 'Cat & Mouse' - YouTube

and new Chris Cohen - not as funny as his usual ones, but good enought to watch.

Bully Cat and the Box - The Translation - YouTube


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks everyone, you are all right in that one day my brother will realise what an idiot he is being.


----------



## feorag

It's to be hoped so, Colin! How do your parents feel about his attitude?


----------



## Zoo-Man

This ad has only just been put up in the classified section. I just had to comment on the second photo, as it makes me very sad & angry! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...277-various-birds-stock-list.html#post8909737


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> It's to be hoped so, Colin! How do your parents feel about his attitude?


My parents aren't happy about his attitude. My mum has had a few arguments with him about it. We are just seeing how things play out really, & as I say, there has been a slight improvement in the card giving, so who knows.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> My parents aren't happy about his attitude. My mum has had a few arguments with him about it. We are just seeing how things play out really, & as I say, there has been a slight improvement in the card giving, so who knows.


Does she not want to give him a good slapping, cos I know that's what I'd want to do if that happened between my children.

Poor parrots, I've 'liked' your comment cos it's all wrong - at the sort of prices some parrots fetch, they could be in that shop for months and months and no enrichment at all by the looks of things.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Does she not want to give him a good slapping, cos I know that's what I'd want to do if that happened between my children.
> 
> Poor parrots, I've 'liked' your comment cos it's all wrong - at the sort of prices some parrots fetch, they could be in that shop for months and months and no enrichment at all by the looks of things.


Oh yes she does. My 2 sisters & my other brother have all told him hes being stupid too. We all reckon he will come round at some point.

Have you seen the reply I got on that birds for sale thread? As if!


----------



## feorag

I'm sure he will come around, especially if he's the only one who has reacted this way. What do you do at family get togethers then??

No I haven't see the comment, but I'm away to have a look now!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm sure he will come around, especially if he's the only one who has reacted this way. What do you do at family get togethers then??
> 
> No I haven't see the comment, but I'm away to have a look now!


We don't often have family get-togethers, as we all live close to one another, but as this brother lives with his girlfriend & she has a few children, they don't go to my parent's house on Christmas Day like the rest of us do.

Aparently the cages meet more than minimum legal requirements & the parrots get plenty of exercise & stimulation. Mmmm......


----------



## Zoo-Man

Now they are saying its ok cos we sell these large parrot cages. :bash: Of course they do, as a large parrot cage can cost between £99 & £600!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> We don't often have family get-togethers, as we all live close to one another, but as this brother lives with his girlfriend & she has a few children, they don't go to my parent's house on Christmas Day like the rest of us do.
> 
> Aparently the cages meet more than minimum legal requirements & the parrots get plenty of exercise & stimulation. Mmmm......


i had that cage for Neo and i got a bigger one cos it didnt feel big enough


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> i had that cage for Neo and i got a bigger one cos it didnt feel big enough


Exactly! It is a minimum for a Cockatiel-sized bird, but by no means ideal, as it isn't long enough for a bird to hop or flap from perch to perch.


----------



## Amalthea

I don't know if any of you that are relatively close would be interested, but there's going to be a 9/11 memorial in Bolton on Sunday. It starts at 1:10 departing from Bolton Central Fire Station, Moor Lane, and then goes to Victoria Square where the service is being held. I will be there. I can't believe it's been 10 years.....


----------



## Shell195

When people buy birds from petshops they use the cage they are in as a guide so its no wonder that many spend their lives in a small prison 
Ive liked your comment too Colin.

Jen I cant believe its been 10 years since 9/11:gasp:
I was at the sanctuary that day and we all stopped work to watch the horror unfolding


----------



## Amalthea

I remember the day like it was yesterday... I don't think anybody will be forgetting that day any time soon.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> When people buy birds from petshops they use the cage they are in as a guide so its no wonder that many spend their lives in a small prison
> Ive liked your comment too Colin.
> 
> Jen I cant believe its been 10 years since 9/11:gasp:
> I was at the sanctuary that day and we all stopped work to watch the horror unfolding


I'm now told that parrots are only in those small cages for a few days, like holding cages, until their new owners come for them. Strange, to stress the bird out for the sake of a few days by sticking them in a small cage then. I just don't get it.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> :gasp: Since when was this a cat??? :gasp:
> 
> image


That can't be a cat? :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Definately not a kitty:lol2:
> Chloe I can understand why you wont risk a kitten. My dogs have all been brought up with cats so I never had this problem thank god.
> I hope the cat is ok and that the owners calm down soon.





feorag said:


> I think that's such a shame, because quite honestly if they allow their cat to free roam, then they have to accept some liability for what has happened, it's not all your fault! :bash:


Well they've obviously got over it. Cat was sat on my garden wall this morning :bash:



feorag said:


> Does she not want to give him a good slapping, cos I know that's what I'd want to do if that happened between my children.


I think my mother would have slapped me silly if I shunned one of the boys for their sexuality or vice versa.



Amalthea said:


> I don't know if any of you that are relatively close would be interested, but there's going to be a 9/11 memorial in Bolton on Sunday. It starts at 1:10 departing from Bolton Central Fire Station, Moor Lane, and then goes to Victoria Square where the service is being held. I will be there. I can't believe it's been 10 years.....


I was 6 at the time. They turned the tv on at school. Turned it off five minutes after the second plane went in, when they realised it probably wasn;t the best thing to be showing a bunch of 6 year olds. Scary that it's been ten years.

Well I'm off to see a friend and help out with a snake thats not shedding right. See yous later


----------



## feorag

Morning all. What a quiet forum we have been overnight. Usually when I log in there's about 6 threads that I've posted on pop up and this morning this was the only one! :gasp: Can't remember the last time that happened!


Zoo-Man said:


> We don't often have family get-togethers, as we all live close to one another, but as this brother lives with his girlfriend & she has a few children, they don't go to my parent's house on Christmas Day like the rest of us do.
> 
> Aparently the cages meet more than minimum legal requirements & the parrots get plenty of exercise & stimulation. Mmmm......


Again, that's such a shame that his children don't get to see your family on Christmas Day - in the name of fairness and as an example to their children, they should share christmas with both families! :bash:

It doesn't look to me that they get plent of either of those things sitting in those cages all day! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> When people buy birds from petshops they use the cage they are in as a guide so its no wonder that many spend their lives in a small prison
> Ive liked your comment too Colin.
> 
> Jen I cant believe its been 10 years since 9/11:gasp:
> I was at the sanctuary that day and we all stopped work to watch the horror unfolding


Totally agree Shell - it sets a bad example to new owners about what is right housing for parrots.

10 years can go by so quickly when you get to my age! :lol2:

I remember the day well - I was at work in a small office of only 5 of us, so we were all in a reasonably cloistered atmosphere and then a client told one of the girls on the telephone what had happened. I remember panicking because I knew Iain was going to New York at that time, but in my panic couldn't remember whether he was going that day or the next, so rang him at work. Luckily for him he was going the following day! Roger one of his Uni friends lived barely 2 blocks from the Twin Towers (imagine my panic! :gasp and it was over a month before he was able to get back into his apartment to live. He said even though the windows were closed everything was covered in inches of dust!

Then I had to phone my cousin, because her daughter lives and works in New York. She often went into the subway under the Twin Towers, but because it was such a lovely morning she decided to walk into work instead. She was only a couple of blocks when the first plane hit, but when the second plane hit and it became apparent that it wasn't just an accident everyone started running away and she ran with them. She said it was the most frightening thing she had ever witnessed, most especially the jumpers - she had nightmares for ages. Terrible thing! :sad:

Well childminding is back to normal at last :jump: Daniel will still be going to school for the morning only for a few weeks, but he is staying for lunch so I get an extra hour to myself before I pick him up and then when he goes all day, I just have to pick them up from school at 3:15 and look after them til there mum comes home - FREEDOM!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning  Im sat down wondering if I need to build an ark, its raining heavily again:bash:
Not got much planned today other than clean the critters out.



Have a nice day childy minding Eileen, the speed the kids are growing it wont be long til they are in high school :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Have a nice day childy minding Eileen, the speed the kids are growing it wont be long til they are in high school :gasp:


Morning Shell - it's scary how quickly they do grow, isn't it?


----------



## Amalthea

Been asked to go into Stockport to cover so a quick hi and bye


----------



## cloggers

Not sure whereabouts you are Shell, but are you effected by any of the flooding? Got an email from college that the road in is flooded, so hopefully it will be sorted by monday :bash:

I have a dog to walk now! I'm going to borrow my mum's best mate's dobe :flrt:
We're off to the park in a bit, bearing in mind if I can find the key to get into her house :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Have a good day childminding Eileen.

Chloe sorry to hear about Ozzy and the cat but I think you're making the best decision in the long run  I can understand why they'd be so upset right now because it's raw, but like Eileen said if they're going to let her roam they have to accept a little responsibility. At least it happened with you and you sought help. If she was on the street or in anothers home htey mightn't have been so lucky,

Ten years ago on 9/11 I was on the school bus on the way home, and a girl on the bus had a radio, and there were only tit bits of information coming through, none of us really understood it. When I got home and walked into the house and turned the TV on it was all over everything. I was so young and naive initially when the first plane hit I assumed there had been some fault, because surely nobody could do something like that deliberately. Then the second plane hit, and even my naivety couldn't make up an excuse for that one. Just so awful 

And I really need to rant. An old primary school friend got in touch yesterday, asking if i was interested in her Staffy bitch, 6 months old for "only £100 quid for you"...1. Cheeky, 2. rescues are over run...3.It gets better.

So I told her I'm not looking for a dog atm, and I'm over 200 miles away now. She said "O thats a shame, coz I cant keep her anymore shes too high energy,hse wants walking all the time and its hard with young kids". So I asked how often she walks her or plays with her "alf an hour at night"...
Calmly mentioned she'd need more than that, she's only 6 months so don't want to stress the joints but one walk and no play is nowhere near enough to tire her out she's only a baby.

She gets back to me and says "its too late weve decided to get rid, we need to get her homed soon coz ive got a pup preordered"...so by this point I'm absolutely seething. Ask her what breed of dog she's getting seeing as a staffy is too high energy...she says a border collie x staffy. At that point I asked her why she was really getting rid of the 6 month old, and she said "to high energy." Pointed out how hyperactive collies can be, and she said "yeah but shes only a baby so i can train it outa er"....wait so you think you can train a dog to not have energy, but you couldn't do that with your current one...argh. Anyways she's now been deleted to save my head. Poor staffy is all I can say  So sick of this throwaway society. She was always a bit blonde in school but I never took her for such a selfish heartless bitch. I'm clearly a rubbish judge of character.


----------



## feorag

Sadly that mentality seems to thrive in our throway society! Don't like the current model throw it out and buy a new one and some people obviously have the same attitude to their animals. :devil:

I really wish people would put more thought into what they are taking on when they decide to get an animal. I get so sick of these threads from people who can't keep their animals cos they've got too many and the landlord says some will have to go or our circumstances have changed so we have to rehome our animals! :bash: Sorry, but that really does my head in!! :devil:

An imao (as in yours Katie) if she can't cope with a staffie, she'll never be able to cope with a staffie x border collie! :whip:


----------



## cloggers

ooooo, I'd have strangled her :devil:


----------



## Esarosa

cloggers said:


> ooooo, I'd have strangled her :devil:



Was sorely tempted. Will was going 'step away from hte keyboard, just delete her or you're going to flip aren't you? ' He knows me well.

She was going on about buying the pup a new pink bed and sparkly collar, and all I could think was...Wow..and you have kids. What a great example to be setting them

'oh it's not perfectly behaved, has grown out of the baby cuteness stage lets get rid and get a better model'..They're not cars!:bash:

But then I never understood all the swapping that went on with snakes/lizards etc on here. All my animals are here for life, not till the next morph comes along. If that means I have to wait to get a morph I'd like so be it.


----------



## Nix

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya everyone!
> 
> I have a new niece, Lily, born on Monday! I have only seen photos of her so far. She is the daughter of my brother who doesn't speak to me, due to me being gay! :roll: When I get to meet her in person Im not sure of. Things have got better between me & my brother though, as now we do send each other birthday & christmas cards, though I only write my name in the card, not Clarks, to keep the peace.
> 
> I was worrying earlier, thinking Lolly might not be pregnant. I had it in my mind that this morining she looked thinner than the last couple of days. Its 3 weeks since she was mated. I can't remember when she started to look pregnant last time, so had a Google. That reassured me, as it said they normally start to show at around week 5. I am a worrier!


Congrats on your new niece. Your brother's attitude stinks! I can't believe that, he knows you and grew up with you. Plus you are a really nice decent bloke (at least I thought so when I met you :blush: )!



cloggers said:


> How on earth are you suppose to stop puppies playing? :lol2:
> 
> Well it's been a bad day. Oz has been fine all day, no hornones or anything you wouldn't know she was in season if you didn't see her bleeding.
> Anyway, guy over the roads cat came over (I look after him every now and again) Oz, who has known this cat for two months, then proceeded to rip into the cat. He's now at the vets. Having his leg stitched back together.
> 
> As much as everyone may not agree with this and say I should persevere I wont bring a cat into this environment. Oz has always had a high prey drive and I've been kidding myself that it will work, however today has finalised it.
> Dante will not be joining the family.


Completely gutted for you Chloe but yes I think you are making the right decision, can't run the risk. I guess you will have to devote all the extra money and time into spoiling Oz rotten  



Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks everyone, you are all right in that one day my brother will realise what an idiot he is being.


I hope for your sake it is sooner rather than later.



Zoo-Man said:


> My parents aren't happy about his attitude. My mum has had a few arguments with him about it. We are just seeing how things play out really, & as I say, there has been a slight improvement in the card giving, so who knows.


Fingers crossed.



Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes she does. My 2 sisters & my other brother have all told him hes being stupid too. We all reckon he will come round at some point.
> 
> Have you seen the reply I got on that birds for sale thread? As if!


OMG! What numpties with the parrots. 



Zoo-Man said:


> We don't often have family get-togethers, as we all live close to one another, but as this brother lives with his girlfriend & she has a few children, they don't go to my parent's house on Christmas Day like the rest of us do.
> 
> Aparently the cages meet more than minimum legal requirements & the parrots get plenty of exercise & stimulation. Mmmm......


We go to both families every christmas even though they are a few hundred miles apart plus another couple hundred miles away from me. 



Shell195 said:


> Morning  Im sat down wondering if I need to build an ark, its raining heavily again:bash:
> Not got much planned today other than clean the critters out.
> 
> 
> Have a nice day childy minding Eileen, the speed the kids are growing it wont be long til they are in high school :gasp:


Hope your wood working skills are good. I need a boat too!



cloggers said:


> Not sure whereabouts you are Shell, but are you effected by any of the flooding? Got an email from college that the road in is flooded, so hopefully it will be sorted by monday :bash:
> 
> I have a dog to walk now! I'm going to borrow my mum's best mate's dobe :flrt:
> We're off to the park in a bit, bearing in mind if I can find the key to get into her house :lol2:


:flrt: Dobe's. 


Esarosa said:


> Have a good day childminding Eileen.
> 
> Chloe sorry to hear about Ozzy and the cat but I think you're making the best decision in the long run  I can understand why they'd be so upset right now because it's raw, but like Eileen said if they're going to let her roam they have to accept a little responsibility. At least it happened with you and you sought help. If she was on the street or in anothers home htey mightn't have been so lucky,
> 
> Ten years ago on 9/11 I was on the school bus on the way home, and a girl on the bus had a radio, and there were only tit bits of information coming through, none of us really understood it. When I got home and walked into the house and turned the TV on it was all over everything. I was so young and naive initially when the first plane hit I assumed there had been some fault, because surely nobody could do something like that deliberately. Then the second plane hit, and even my naivety couldn't make up an excuse for that one. Just so awful
> 
> And I really need to rant. An old primary school friend got in touch yesterday, asking if i was interested in her Staffy bitch, 6 months old for "only £100 quid for you"...1. Cheeky, 2. rescues are over run...3.It gets better.
> 
> So I told her I'm not looking for a dog atm, and I'm over 200 miles away now. She said "O thats a shame, coz I cant keep her anymore shes too high energy,hse wants walking all the time and its hard with young kids". So I asked how often she walks her or plays with her "alf an hour at night"...
> Calmly mentioned she'd need more than that, she's only 6 months so don't want to stress the joints but one walk and no play is nowhere near enough to tire her out she's only a baby.
> 
> She gets back to me and says "its too late weve decided to get rid, we need to get her homed soon coz ive got a pup preordered"...so by this point I'm absolutely seething. Ask her what breed of dog she's getting seeing as a staffy is too high energy...she says a border collie x staffy. At that point I asked her why she was really getting rid of the 6 month old, and she said "to high energy." Pointed out how hyperactive collies can be, and she said "yeah but shes only a baby so i can train it outa er"....wait so you think you can train a dog to not have energy, but you couldn't do that with your current one...argh. Anyways she's now been deleted to save my head. Poor staffy is all I can say  So sick of this throwaway society. She was always a bit blonde in school but I never took her for such a selfish heartless bitch. I'm clearly a rubbish judge of character.


Wow some people are unbelieveable!



cloggers said:


> ooooo, I'd have strangled her :devil:


And me! Shall we form a queue?



Esarosa said:


> Was sorely tempted. Will was going 'step away from hte keyboard, just delete her or you're going to flip aren't you? ' He knows me well.
> 
> She was going on about buying the pup a new pink bed and sparkly collar, and all I could think was...Wow..and you have kids. What a great example to be setting them
> 
> 'oh it's not perfectly behaved, has grown out of the baby cuteness stage lets get rid and get a better model'..They're not cars!:bash:
> 
> But then I never understood all the swapping that went on with snakes/lizards etc on here. All my animals are here for life, not till the next morph comes along. If that means I have to wait to get a morph I'd like so be it.


I have normals and morphs. My favourite snake is my big normal female. She arrived first


----------



## Esarosa

Nix said:


> Congrats on your new niece. Your brother's attitude stinks! I can't believe that, he knows you and grew up with you. Plus you are a really nice decent bloke (at least I thought so when I met you :blush: )!
> 
> 
> 
> Completely gutted for you Chloe but yes I think you are making the right decision, can't run the risk. I guess you will have to devote all the extra money and time into spoiling Oz rotten
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for your sake it is sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! What numpties with the parrots.
> 
> 
> 
> We go to both families every christmas even though they are a few hundred miles apart plus another couple hundred miles away from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your wood working skills are good. I need a boat too!
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt: Dobe's.
> 
> 
> Wow some people are unbelieveable!
> 
> 
> 
> And me! Shall we form a queue?
> 
> 
> 
> I have normals and morphs. My favourite snake is my big normal female. She arrived first



Funnily enough if I had to pick a favourite it would be my normal corn snake Oakley. Who came to me after he was confiscated from a house by the Police. Claireburniston on here asked if I would want him (her cousin was a police officer) as I'd just got two babies from her, my snow female Lumi and Calix my anery. He's such a tart for me, will just happily sit around my neck and nod off for hours, but if Will tries to get him out..he's very very feisty.


----------



## cloggers

Esarosa said:


> Was sorely tempted. Will was going 'step away from hte keyboard, just delete her or you're going to flip aren't you? ' He knows me well.
> 
> She was going on about buying the pup a new pink bed and sparkly collar, and all I could think was...Wow..and you have kids. What a great example to be setting them
> 
> 'oh it's not perfectly behaved, has grown out of the baby cuteness stage lets get rid and get a better model'..They're not cars!:bash:
> 
> But then I never understood all the swapping that went on with snakes/lizards etc on here. All my animals are here for life, not till the next morph comes along. If that means I have to wait to get a morph I'd like so be it.


Animals are for life here, we've only ever rehomed one animal, it was for her benefit and it broke my heart 



Nix said:


> Completely gutted for you Chloe but yes I think you are making the right decision, can't run the risk. I guess you will have to devote all the extra money and time into spoiling Oz rotten
> 
> :flrt: Dobe's.
> 
> And me! Shall we form a queue?


When I realised what doglet was capeable of, I realised I was just kidding myself. I don't think she can be spoiled any more, she's like my mothers fourth child :lol2:

He's a gorgeous dobe, brown and tan, fantastic example of his breed, though a little too tall and well built. Thick as two short planks :lol2:
His dad won BOB at crufts (don't know what year) and the breeder is devastated they never showed him as he's the looker of the litter, though was an ugly duckling as a pup!

Of course we can form a queue  Have to be civilised whilst we're strangling people!


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Not sure whereabouts you are Shell, but are you effected by any of the flooding? Got an email from college that the road in is flooded, so hopefully it will be sorted by monday :bash:
> 
> I have a dog to walk now! I'm going to borrow my mum's best mate's dobe :flrt:
> We're off to the park in a bit, bearing in mind if I can find the key to get into her house :lol2:


 
No flooding here except the road at the bottom that always floods to bad drain design(has to have been a man)
Steve always tells me his dream dog is a dobie so I have told him when we need another big dog(not for many years I hope) he can have one.



Esarosa said:


> Have a good day childminding Eileen.
> 
> Chloe sorry to hear about Ozzy and the cat but I think you're making the best decision in the long run  I can understand why they'd be so upset right now because it's raw, but like Eileen said if they're going to let her roam they have to accept a little responsibility. At least it happened with you and you sought help. If she was on the street or in anothers home htey mightn't have been so lucky,
> 
> Ten years ago on 9/11 I was on the school bus on the way home, and a girl on the bus had a radio, and there were only tit bits of information coming through, none of us really understood it. When I got home and walked into the house and turned the TV on it was all over everything. I was so young and naive initially when the first plane hit I assumed there had been some fault, because surely nobody could do something like that deliberately. Then the second plane hit, and even my naivety couldn't make up an excuse for that one. Just so awful
> 
> And I really need to rant. An old primary school friend got in touch yesterday, asking if i was interested in her Staffy bitch, 6 months old for "only £100 quid for you"...1. Cheeky, 2. rescues are over run...3.It gets better.
> 
> So I told her I'm not looking for a dog atm, and I'm over 200 miles away now. She said "O thats a shame, coz I cant keep her anymore shes too high energy,hse wants walking all the time and its hard with young kids". So I asked how often she walks her or plays with her "alf an hour at night"...
> Calmly mentioned she'd need more than that, she's only 6 months so don't want to stress the joints but one walk and no play is nowhere near enough to tire her out she's only a baby.
> 
> She gets back to me and says "its too late weve decided to get rid, we need to get her homed soon coz ive got a pup preordered"...so by this point I'm absolutely seething. Ask her what breed of dog she's getting seeing as a staffy is too high energy...she says a border collie x staffy. At that point I asked her why she was really getting rid of the 6 month old, and she said "to high energy." Pointed out how hyperactive collies can be, and she said "yeah but shes only a baby so i can train it outa er"....wait so you think you can train a dog to not have energy, but you couldn't do that with your current one...argh. Anyways she's now been deleted to save my head. Poor staffy is all I can say  So sick of this throwaway society. She was always a bit blonde in school but I never took her for such a selfish heartless bitch. I'm clearly a rubbish judge of character.


Stupid woman:devil: If she thinks a staffy is high energy wait until she gets one thats crossed with a collie:gasp: I hate people like her:bash:


Hi Nix *waves*


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> No flooding here except the road at the bottom that always floods to bad drain design(has to have been a man)
> Steve always tells me his dream dog is a dobie so I have told him when we need another big dog(not for many years I hope) he can have one.


Ahh right, we're fine here just heavy rain. Though 40 minutes away is nearly 3-4ft deep in water :gasp:

I never liked dobes until I met Rudi, he's fantastic though I do prefer the black and tans : victory:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> But then I never understood all the swapping that went on with snakes/lizards etc on here. All my animals are here for life, not till the next morph comes along. If that means I have to wait to get a morph I'd like so be it.


Nor me Katie.

I decide to get an animal, I research what is involved in keeping it and then I get it and it stays here until it dies, UNLESS it is unhappy in my household and I feel it will have a better life with someone else.

Hence why I've still got this stupid dog of mine, who is nothing at all like he was made out to me to be when I went to buy him! :bash:


----------



## Nix

cloggers said:


> Animals are for life here, we've only ever rehomed one animal, it was for her benefit and it broke my heart
> 
> 
> 
> When I realised what doglet was capeable of, I realised I was just kidding myself. I don't think she can be spoiled any more, she's like my mothers fourth child :lol2:
> 
> He's a gorgeous dobe, brown and tan, fantastic example of his breed, though a little too tall and well built. Thick as two short planks :lol2:
> His dad won BOB at crufts (don't know what year) and the breeder is devastated they never showed him as he's the looker of the litter, though was an ugly duckling as a pup!
> 
> Of course we can form a queue  Have to be civilised whilst we're strangling people!


My parents have a pedigree (but oversized) black and tan called Xena. 



Shell195 said:


> No flooding here except the road at the bottom that always floods to bad drain design(has to have been a man)
> Steve always tells me his dream dog is a dobie so I have told him when we need another big dog(not for many years I hope) he can have one.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid woman:devil: If she thinks a staffy is high energy wait until she gets one thats crossed with a collie:gasp: I hate people like her:bash:
> 
> 
> Hi Nix *waves*


Oh hi Shell *waves* didn't see you sneak in! You need a soppy dobe to go with your 'killer' (aka extra soppy) rottie!



cloggers said:


> Ahh right, we're fine here just heavy rain. Though 40 minutes away is nearly 3-4ft deep in water :gasp:
> 
> I never liked dobes until I met Rudi, he's fantastic though I do prefer the black and tans : victory:


I prefer black and tan too. They look less dirty (although in reality can carry more mud before you notice it!). 

Hell up 3 - 4ft!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all. What a quiet forum we have been overnight. Usually when I log in there's about 6 threads that I've posted on pop up and this morning this was the only one! :gasp: Can't remember the last time that happened!*Again, that's such a shame that his children don't get to see your family on Christmas Day - in the name of fairness and as an example to their children, they should share christmas with both families!* :bash:
> 
> It doesn't look to me that they get plent of either of those things sitting in those cages all day! :bash:
> 
> Totally agree Shell - it sets a bad example to new owners about what is right housing for parrots.
> 
> 10 years can go by so quickly when you get to my age! :lol2:
> 
> I remember the day well - I was at work in a small office of only 5 of us, so we were all in a reasonably cloistered atmosphere and then a client told one of the girls on the telephone what had happened. I remember panicking because I knew Iain was going to New York at that time, but in my panic couldn't remember whether he was going that day or the next, so rang him at work. Luckily for him he was going the following day! Roger one of his Uni friends lived barely 2 blocks from the Twin Towers (imagine my panic! :gasp and it was over a month before he was able to get back into his apartment to live. He said even though the windows were closed everything was covered in inches of dust!
> 
> Then I had to phone my cousin, because her daughter lives and works in New York. She often went into the subway under the Twin Towers, but because it was such a lovely morning she decided to walk into work instead. She was only a couple of blocks when the first plane hit, but when the second plane hit and it became apparent that it wasn't just an accident everyone started running away and she ran with them. She said it was the most frightening thing she had ever witnessed, most especially the jumpers - she had nightmares for ages. Terrible thing! :sad:
> 
> Well childminding is back to normal at last :jump: Daniel will still be going to school for the morning only for a few weeks, but he is staying for lunch so I get an extra hour to myself before I pick him up and then when he goes all day, I just have to pick them up from school at 3:15 and look after them til there mum comes home - FREEDOM!!!!! :lol2:


Sorry Eileen, I meant him, his girlfriend & the kids don't come to my parent's house because they do their own thing due to having a big brood, not because of anything to do with his attitude.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Congrats on your new niece. Your brother's attitude stinks! I can't believe that, he knows you and grew up with you. Plus you are a really nice decent bloke (at least I thought so when I met you :blush: )!


Aww, thanks hun! :blush: You & Martyn were lovely too! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We've been out today to buy some picture frames. We bought a nice wood-framed one for our kennel name certificate, & 4 cheap frameless glass picture holders for our certificates from when we did our first KC seminar on conformation & movement with Frank Kane (2 certificates each). We are doing 2 more seminars, one next week on responsibilities of a show steward, & another the following week on responsibilities of a judge. So we will have another 4 more certificates to go up soon. I think our wall is going to be pretty full, as these certificates are going around our memo boards full of show rosettes & certificates.


----------



## cloggers

Nix said:


> My parents have a pedigree (but oversized) black and tan called Xena.
> 
> I prefer black and tan too. They look less dirty (although in reality can carry more mud before you notice it!).
> 
> Hell up 3 - 4ft!


Aww bless :flrt:, this guy's called Rudi as he had a red nose when he was born (named by a 7 yo) He's soft as muck, though protective when needs be.

Yeah they said around 3-4ft, though it hasn't rained all day so hopefully it will be sorted by monday.



Zoo-Man said:


> We've been out today to buy some picture frames. We bought a nice wood-framed one for our kennel name certificate, & 4 cheap frameless glass picture holders for our certificates from when we did our first KC seminar on conformation & movement with Frank Kane (2 certificates each). We are doing 2 more seminars, one next week on responsibilities of a show steward, & another the following week on responsibilities of a judge. So we will have another 4 more certificates to go up soon. I think our wall is going to be pretty full, as these certificates are going around our memo boards full of show rosettes & certificates.


You should be very proud in what you've both achieved since Indy was born :no1:

Eileen, quick question for you. How often do you brush Skye? Oz needs her sideburns and feathering round her bum brushing almost every day to prevent these horrific knots. Then an all round brush at least once a week sometimes more. She goes seriously scruffy (to the point of people saying she should be brushed more often) if I don't and sheds like mad, am I over brushing or is this the norm?


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Have a good day childminding Eileen.
> 
> Chloe sorry to hear about Ozzy and the cat but I think you're making the best decision in the long run  I can understand why they'd be so upset right now because it's raw, but like Eileen said if they're going to let her roam they have to accept a little responsibility. At least it happened with you and you sought help. If she was on the street or in anothers home htey mightn't have been so lucky,
> 
> Ten years ago on 9/11 I was on the school bus on the way home, and a girl on the bus had a radio, and there were only tit bits of information coming through, none of us really understood it. When I got home and walked into the house and turned the TV on it was all over everything. I was so young and naive initially when the first plane hit I assumed there had been some fault, because surely nobody could do something like that deliberately. Then the second plane hit, and even my naivety couldn't make up an excuse for that one. Just so awful
> 
> And I really need to rant. An old primary school friend got in touch yesterday, asking if i was interested in her Staffy bitch, 6 months old for "only £100 quid for you"...1. Cheeky, 2. rescues are over run...3.It gets better.
> 
> So I told her I'm not looking for a dog atm, and I'm over 200 miles away now. She said "O thats a shame, coz I cant keep her anymore shes too high energy,hse wants walking all the time and its hard with young kids". So I asked how often she walks her or plays with her "alf an hour at night"...
> Calmly mentioned she'd need more than that, she's only 6 months so don't want to stress the joints but one walk and no play is nowhere near enough to tire her out she's only a baby.
> 
> She gets back to me and says "its too late weve decided to get rid, we need to get her homed soon coz ive got a pup preordered"...so by this point I'm absolutely seething. Ask her what breed of dog she's getting seeing as a staffy is too high energy...she says a border collie x staffy. At that point I asked her why she was really getting rid of the 6 month old, and she said "to high energy." Pointed out how hyperactive collies can be, and she said "yeah but shes only a baby so i can train it outa er"....wait so you think you can train a dog to not have energy, but you couldn't do that with your current one...argh. Anyways she's now been deleted to save my head. Poor staffy is all I can say  So sick of this throwaway society. She was always a bit blonde in school but I never took her for such a selfish heartless bitch. I'm clearly a rubbish judge of character.



Holy Jeebus, katie!!! What a :censor:!!! You are a bigger person than me, cuz I don't think I'd have stayed cool.


----------



## sammy1969

Evening all. Col I liked you comment on the parrot thread thing I cant believethe rubbish they came out with 
I also cant believe the attitude of that woman with the staffy the only thing that gets me more than that are the people who rehome there pets due to be pregnant it really gets on my nerves that they have that sort of attitude towards animals. I mean my personal pets are here for life regardless of what anyone thinks and yes I do rescue and rehab pets from people and once they are fit and back to 100% health I do rehome them but i dont advertise them I find people who I know have the same attitude as I do and i always say that any problems I will have the pet back here but then maybe I am just strange like that.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry Eileen, I meant him, his girlfriend & the kids don't come to my parent's house because they do their own thing due to having a big brood, not because of anything to do with his attitude.


Oh I See, but I still think it's a shame they never get to see their grandparents and aunts and uncles on Christmas Day!


----------



## Shell195

At 4.00 today Sasha (the evil one) started to have head tremours, loss of sight and was panting so off to the vets I rushed, she was running a massive temperature and the vets have kept her in. Due to the sudden onset the diagnosis was either an infection, meningitis, toxoplasmosis or a stroke:bash: Why cant my animals ever have something simple  Ive got to ring tomorrow for an update.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh I See, but I still think it's a shame they never get to see their grandparents and aunts and uncles on Christmas Day!


My kids have never seen any relatives on Christmas day since I moved here many years ago. My family are weird:bash:


----------



## feorag

Bloody Hell, Shell - you must be beside yourself with worry.

Evil or not, :grin1: I hope she's OK!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody Hell, Shell - you must be beside yourself with worry.
> 
> Evil or not, :grin1: I hope she's OK!


 
She was acting odd last night as she was followiing me round meowing which isnt like her, she has also lost a lot of weight recenty, but I put this down to food restriction as she was overly fat.

She may be evil but shes mine and I love her


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My kids have never seen any relatives on Christmas day since I moved here many years ago. My family are weird:bash:


My children and I saw my parents every Christmas Day until my parents died.

John and I only had 2 christmases together and we went to my parents for christmas cos his parents went to one of his brothers and then had everyone over to their house on Boxing day.

Peter's mother didn't much celebrate Christmas, but was all for Hogmanay, so we had every Christmas at my parents (even when we lived in Hampshire) and then went up to Aberdeen to his for Hogmanay.

When I moved in with Barry that was when I had a conflict because of his mother, so the compromise was for everyone to come here instead and so that's what we did, so throughout my entire life I never missed Christmas Dinner with my parents.



Shell195 said:


> She may be evil but shes mine and I love her


I know :sad: hence the little grin after the "evil or not" :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Aww bless :flrt:, this guy's called Rudi as he had a red nose when he was born (named by a 7 yo) He's soft as muck, though protective when needs be.
> 
> Yeah they said around 3-4ft, though it hasn't rained all day so hopefully it will be sorted by monday.
> 
> 
> 
> *You should be very proud in what you've both achieved since Indy was born :no1:*
> 
> Eileen, quick question for you. How often do you brush Skye? Oz needs her sideburns and feathering round her bum brushing almost every day to prevent these horrific knots. Then an all round brush at least once a week sometimes more. She goes seriously scruffy (to the point of people saying she should be brushed more often) if I don't and sheds like mad, am I over brushing or is this the norm?


Naww, thanks Chloe :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh I See, but I still think it's a shame they never get to see their grandparents and aunts and uncles on Christmas Day!


There is normally about 25 people in my parent's house on Christmas Day, & its bedlam, so my brother, girlfriend & kids either pop briefly early in the morning or just wait til Boxing Day.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww Shell, lets hope Sasha is ok. ((hugs))


----------



## cloggers

I hope Sasha is ok :grouphug:


----------



## cloggers

Well my last official day of freedom before I start college on monday :gasp: 
So me and my gran are off to our favourite italian later :flrt:

Oh and if anyone wants to see my gorgeous doggy pestering me to play :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/749831-playtime.html#post8916864


----------



## Shell195

Nice photos Chloe, Ozzy is gorgeous:flrt:

Not good news here. Ive been talking to the vet and Sashas head tremours are getting worse and even diazepam isnt helping. They are now thinking she has a brain tumour which would account for her personality change and weight loss. At 2.00 today I am meeting the vet and having her put to sleep


----------



## Skarlet

Oh I am sorry to hear that Shell.


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> There is normally about 25 people in my parent's house on Christmas Day, & its bedlam, so my brother, girlfriend & kids either pop briefly early in the morning or just wait til Boxing Day.


Oh, I see Colin, I didn't realise that they were at least dropping in to see your parents.

John had 4 brothers and between them all they had 9 children, so including John's wife and her husband who used to also come along on Boxing Day there was 23 people all squashed into their little house!


Shell195 said:


> Not good news here. Ive been talking to the vet and Sashas head tremours are getting worse and even diazepam isnt helping. They are now thinking she has a brain tumour which would account for her personality change and weight loss. At 2.00 today I am meeting the vet and having her put to sleep


Oh Shell, I'm so sorry! :sad: Poor Sasha and poor you! 

That brought back memories of Roscoe for me, because we had the same scenario with him, where I went back to the vet to be with him when they put him to sleep! :sad:

Now I'm away to look at Chloe's vids.


----------



## Shell195

Sasha was brought into the sanctuary on bonfire noght. She was about 5 months old and was very traumatised, we never knew the reason for this. We tried everything with this kitten but she kept on flying at people and meant it. I took her home to foster and left her to her own devices. Over the years she has mellowed with humans but she was a very smacky cat and we all have Sasha scars. Ovet the past few days she had become very bad tempered with the other cats and was quite clingy to us the day before I took her to the vets. She didnt have the longest life but she was very happy while she was here.
We are missing her already


----------



## feorag

Poor girl - it certainly sounds like something traumatic happened to her, but at least she had a good life with you!

Chloe I've just looked at your videos and loved them! Skye was flat out on the floor and as soon as Ozzy barked he head went up, like "Who's that?", then when you said "sit", he just put his head down and went back to sleep , as if to say "oh - another bossy human" :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just been talking to my sanctuary friend as one of the Siamese that came in with Sydney has recently begun losing weight and has stopped eating, but was drinking lots(Tabitha and Sunny live in her house now) She took her to the vets when I took Sasha yesterday and they kept her in too. Today they have blood tested her and every renal reading is off the scale so this poorly little cat is joining Sasha at the bridge 
My friend got Sashas paperwork out and she is actually 9 not 5 :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone 
Shell i am so sorry to hear about Sasha and the other cat from the snctuary but as we all know she lived her life in the best place she could when she came home with you and despite her attitude she loved allthe loving care she got from you in her short life.


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Nice photos Chloe, Ozzy is gorgeous:flrt:
> 
> Not good news here. Ive been talking to the vet and Sashas head tremours are getting worse and even diazepam isnt helping. They are now thinking she has a brain tumour which would account for her personality change and weight loss. At 2.00 today I am meeting the vet and having her put to sleep


She is isn't she :flrt:

I'm really sorry about Sasha  As well as the other cat of your friends. At least they'll have each other at the bridge eace:



feorag said:


> Chloe I've just looked at your videos and loved them! Skye was flat out on the floor and as soon as Ozzy barked he head went up, like "Who's that?", then when you said "sit", he just put his head down and went back to sleep , as if to say "oh - another bossy human" :lol2:


Ah well I'm glad you and Skye enjoyed them 
She continued that game for nearly two hours then collected her ball and went off to amuse herself, not even a thank you the cheeky mare :lol2:
I played them back for her before she ran off and came back with her ball the minute I said woof!

Oh just incase you missed it :whistling2: or anyone else that has a long haired dog may answer as well :lol2:



cloggers said:


> Eileen, quick question for you. How often do you brush Skye? Oz needs her sideburns and feathering round her bum brushing almost every day to prevent these horrific knots. Then an all round brush at least once a week sometimes more. She goes seriously scruffy (to the point of people saying she should be brushed more often) if I don't and sheds like mad, am I over brushing or is this the norm?


----------



## ami_j

so sorry shell *hug* RIP Sasha


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Nice photos Chloe, Ozzy is gorgeous:flrt:
> 
> Not good news here. Ive been talking to the vet and Sashas head tremours are getting worse and even diazepam isnt helping. They are now thinking she has a brain tumour which would account for her personality change and weight loss. At 2.00 today I am meeting the vet and having her put to sleep


Oh no Shell, Im so sorry to hear that hun!  xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

We had a couple of appointments in Blackpool today. The first was a behaviour consultation for an aggressive Blue-Fronted Amazon parrot from the woman who I spoke to on the phone last week. The parrot was certainly unpredictable, judging by it's behaviour it is a male, as male Amazons are often rather 'Jekyl & Hyde'. I tried working with him, but as I was a stranger, he wasn't acting in his normal way. He would take treats from my fingers, albeit roughly & with attitude. I left the owner with instructions as to what to try to get Mango to be less aggressive & more cooperative. 

Then we nipped to a woman who goes to our ringcraft class, as she has started a business doing pet boarding & Clark is making her a website. She wanted to talk to him about what was needed to finish it off, & as long as she sends him a few last testimonials & photos, the site should be live by Monday.

And we booked Lolly's untrasound scan for next Friday. We put our order in with Lolly for 4 puppies, so lets hope we find out our order was processed! hehe


----------



## Shell195

When I got to the vets they had given her a big dose of diazepham as she had a massive seizure. She was out of it but even then her legs were trying to paddle  The vets confirmed that all her symptoms pointed to a brain tumour.
RIP Sasha, missing you already


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> We had a couple of appointments in Blackpool today. The first was a behaviour consultation for an aggressive Blue-Fronted Amazon parrot from the woman who I spoke to on the phone last week. The parrot was certainly unpredictable, judging by it's behaviour it is a male, as male Amazons are often rather 'Jekyl & Hyde'. I tried working with him, but as I was a stranger, he wasn't acting in his normal way. He would take treats from my fingers, albeit roughly & with attitude. I left the owner with instructions as to what to try to get Mango to be less aggressive & more cooperative.
> 
> Then we nipped to a woman who goes to our ringcraft class, as she has started a business doing pet boarding & Clark is making her a website. She wanted to talk to him about what was needed to finish it off, & as long as she sends him a few last testimonials & photos, the site should be live by Monday.
> 
> And we booked Lolly's untrasound scan for next Friday. We put our order in with Lolly for 4 puppies, so lets hope we find out our order was processed! hehe


Hmm 4 puppies from Lolly is that so I get a bigger choice lol or do you have 3 people wanting puppies as well as one for you to keep Col


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been talking to my sanctuary friend as one of the Siamese that came in with Sydney has recently begun losing weight and has stopped eating, but was drinking lots(Tabitha and Sunny live in her house now) She took her to the vets when I took Sasha yesterday and they kept her in too. Today they have blood tested her and every renal reading is off the scale so this poorly little cat is joining Sasha at the bridge
> My friend got Sashas paperwork out and she is actually 9 not 5 :gasp:





cloggers said:


> Oh just incase you missed it :whistling2: or anyone else that has a long haired dog may answer as well :lol2:


I certainly did miss that, but I don't know how! :crazy:

We just brush Skye when one of us notices that he's maybe knotting up inside his legs, or when he loses is 'shiny blackness' through the dead hair coming out. Then he gets a going over with the Furminator and comes out jet shiny black again. 


Zoo-Man said:


> And we booked Lolly's untrasound scan for next Friday. We put our order in with Lolly for 4 puppies, so lets hope we find out our order was processed! hehe


Ooh! Colin! 4 puppies - they'd keep you busy! 


Shell195 said:


> When I got to the vets they had given her a big dose of diazepham as she had a massive seizure. She was out of it but even then her legs were trying to paddle  The vets confirmed that all her symptoms pointed to a brain tumour.
> RIP Sasha, missing you already


Oh dear Shell, sorry you didn't get a proper chance to say goodbye, but I'm sure she knew you were there with her and that was why her feet were going.

Shame about the Siamese too - do you know how old he was, cos I thought they were all reasonably young? Too young to have renal failoure anyway?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I certainly did miss that, but I don't know how! :crazy:
> 
> We just brush Skye when one of us notices that he's maybe knotting up inside his legs, or when he loses is 'shiny blackness' through the dead hair coming out. Then he gets a going over with the Furminator and comes out jet shiny black again.
> Ooh! Colin! 4 puppies - they'd keep you busy!
> Oh dear Shell, sorry you didn't get a proper chance to say goodbye, but I'm sure she knew you were there with her and that was why her feet were going.
> 
> Shame about the Siamese too - do you know how old he was, cos I thought they were all reasonably young? Too young to have renal failoure anyway?


 
Sidney and Sunny are only young(Sids the youngest) but Tabitha was an ex breeding queen so possibly around 8 years old


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> When I got to the vets they had given her a big dose of diazepham as she had a massive seizure. She was out of it but even then her legs were trying to paddle  The vets confirmed that all her symptoms pointed to a brain tumour.
> RIP Sasha, missing you already


RIP Sasha 



feorag said:


> I certainly did miss that, but I don't know how! :crazy:
> 
> We just brush Skye when one of us notices that he's maybe knotting up inside his legs, or when he loses is 'shiny blackness' through the dead hair coming out. Then he gets a going over with the Furminator and comes out jet shiny black again.


She must be an evil dog, knots up to drive me insane :devil: 
I was told that GSDs that don't have the double coat need more grooming (how true I don't know), but not all longhairs lack it, so I'm trying to work out how I tell if she has it or not. I'm impressed she has a coat at all the amount she drops and I brush out :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sidney and Sunny are only young(Sids the youngest) but Tabitha was an ex breeding queen so possibly around 8 years old


Hmm.... still young for a Siamese though, don't you think?

Chloe maybe it's just her juvenile coat and it might settle down when she gets older! As I recall, Leo, our previous longhaired didn't knot very much either.


----------



## cloggers

I think it might be, she only started loosing her puppy coat about a month or two ago, and since then it's been this wavy tangled mop. 
She is a mud magnet though (I've been told most whites are!) if there is mud within 100ft of us, she's rolling in it :roll:

It's not a problem if she's like this forever, I expected grooming anyway, just wondering why no one with longhairs complains as much as I seem to do :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> I think it might be, she only started loosing her puppy coat about a month or two ago, and since then it's been this wavy tangled mop.
> She is a mud magnet though (I've been told most whites are!) if there is mud within 100ft of us, she's rolling in it :roll:
> 
> It's not a problem if she's like this forever, I expected grooming anyway, just wondering why no one with longhairs complains as much as I seem to do :lol2:


 
It could be that she is moulting, I know my lot are:whip:


----------



## Shell195

Woodlands animal sanctuary fun day 2011


woodlands 2011.wmv - YouTube


----------



## CE1985F

*First Printed Critique!*

In this week's Dog World we got our very first printed critique from Leeds Champ Show under Bert Easdon! Which reads:-

Hartley & Fahey's Lollys Miracle, cream, fine bone, ideal size, level topline, well placed ears, fine coat. Need to settle on the move.


:no1:


----------



## feorag

Me loved that! Lol'd at Cat with Gunther and Lenny - er............... who was in charge there??? :lol2:

Aw and Baby Dice leading off around the ring.

But no Colin and Clark and all their gorgeous parrots! :sad:


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> In this week's Dog World we got our very first printed critique from Leeds Champ Show under Bert Easdon! Which reads:-
> 
> Hartley & Fahey's Lollys Miracle, cream, fine bone, ideal size, level topline, well placed ears, fine coat. Need to settle on the move.
> 
> 
> :no1:


That's a good critique for a young dog, Clark. I presume you are keeping them all? I've still got all my Zorah's write-ups from way back in the mid 1970's in a scrap book and about 2 or 3 scrap books with all my cats' write-ups.

It's nice to sit down and look through them all.


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Woodlands animal sanctuary fun day 2011
> 
> 
> woodlands 2011.wmv - YouTube


Great video, a good overview of the day BUT no parrots! 



feorag said:


> That's a good critique for a young dog, Clark. I presume you are keeping them all? I've still got all my Zorah's write-ups from way back in the mid 1970's in a scrap book and about 2 or 3 scrap books with all my cats' write-ups.
> 
> It's nice to sit down and look through them all.


Yes, we will be keeping them all! Well that's if we get anymore! We're still waiting for some critique's from MAY! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Yes, we will be keeping them all! Well that's if we get anymore! We're still waiting for some critique's from MAY! :gasp:


Oh dear! Do dog judges get reprimanded if they don't submit their critiques? Cat judges do, that's why I ask.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Me loved that! Lol'd at Cat with Gunther and Lenny - er............... who was in charge there??? :lol2:
> 
> Aw and Baby Dice leading off around the ring.
> 
> But no Colin and Clark and all their gorgeous parrots! :sad:


 
I know :whip:


----------



## CE1985F

:gasp:


feorag said:


> Oh dear! Do dog judges get reprimanded if they don't submit their critiques? Cat judges do, that's why I ask.


Dog judge don't have to write critiques and if they do write one they don't have to submit them. If they do submit them to the papers then they can take months to be printed! A few weeks ago in the paper some critiques were printed from Leeds Champ Show 2010!!!!


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> In this week's Dog World we got our very first printed critique from Leeds Champ Show under Bert Easdon! Which reads:-
> 
> Hartley & Fahey's Lollys Miracle, cream, fine bone, ideal size, level topline, well placed ears, fine coat. Need to settle on the move.
> 
> 
> :no1:


Sounds good:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hmm 4 puppies from Lolly is that so I get a bigger choice lol or do you have 3 people wanting puppies as well as one for you to keep Col


Well your wanting one, the stud owner would like a little boy pup, we would like a nice showy bitch, & one spare would be nice! :2thumb:



feorag said:


> Ooh! Colin! 4 puppies - they'd keep you busy!


Oh Eileen, it would be lovely! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Me loved that! Lol'd at Cat with Gunther and Lenny - er............... who was in charge there??? :lol2:
> 
> Aw and Baby Dice leading off around the ring.
> 
> But no Colin and Clark and all their gorgeous parrots! :sad:





Shell195 said:


> I know :whip:


Nope, no us! The guy with the video camera was near us quite a few times but he never paid us any attention. :cussing:

I forgot to say to you Shell, about the reptile display at the Funday. I wasn't impressed by how the poor Horsfield Tortoise was displayed. It was in a run on the ground on a towel with 2 adult Bearded Dragons in with it, & it was constantly trying to escape in a corner. The disease risk from cross contanimation aside, the stress to a tortoise from having 2 lizards closeby is bad. I walked away from the display when I saw that! :bash:


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


CE1985F said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Dog judge don't have to write critiques and if they do write one they don't have to submit them. If they do submit them to the papers then they can take months to be printed! A few weeks ago in the paper some critiques were printed from Leeds Champ Show 2010!!!!


Well it's part of the contract when a cat judge accepts an engagement that they must provide a written critique for "Our Cats" - until it stopped printing a few years ago :sad: and now they send them to GCCF and they are reproduced on their website.

I think they have 3 months to do that and then they are reprimanded about not doing it. When we first started showing it would take a minimum of 2 months for those reports to appear in the magazine and often 5 months, but they all appeared, so we got them all!



Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, no us! The guy with the video camera was near us quite a few times but he never paid us any attention. :cussing:
> 
> I forgot to say to you Shell, about the reptile display at the Funday. I wasn't impressed by how the poor Horsfield Tortoise was displayed. It was in a run on the ground on a towel with 2 adult Bearded Dragons in with it, & it was constantly trying to escape in a corner. The disease risk from cross contanimation aside, the stress to a tortoise from having 2 lizards closeby is bad. I walked away from the display when I saw that! :bash:


I can't believe he didn't even do a short pan across all those lovely parrots (and I'm not particularly a parrot lover, but I enjoy looking at them) and if I was you i'd have been upset about the tortoise too!

Well that's me off to work. The Sanctuary is now closed for the winter and today is our autumn fair!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, no us! The guy with the video camera was near us quite a few times but he never paid us any attention. :cussing:
> 
> I forgot to say to you Shell, about the reptile display at the Funday. I wasn't impressed by how the poor Horsfield Tortoise was displayed. It was in a run on the ground on a towel with 2 adult Bearded Dragons in with it, & it was constantly trying to escape in a corner. The disease risk from cross contanimation aside, the stress to a tortoise from having 2 lizards closeby is bad. I walked away from the display when I saw that! :bash:


 
Ive already had this discussion elsewhere as they were feeding the monitor lizard burgers too
The man who did the video wasnt asked to do it he just did it.
I think we will get someone new next year.....................


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Morning all.*Well it's part of the contract when a cat judge accepts an engagement that they must provide a written critique for "Our Cats" - until it stopped printing a few years ago :sad: and now they send them to GCCF and they are reproduced on their website.*
> 
> *I think they have 3 months to do that and then they are reprimanded about not doing it. When we first started showing it would take a minimum of 2 months for those reports to appear in the magazine and often 5 months, but they all appeared, so we got them all!*
> 
> I can't believe he didn't even do a short pan across all those lovely parrots (and I'm not particularly a parrot lover, but I enjoy looking at them) and if I was you i'd have been upset about the tortoise too!
> 
> Well that's me off to work. The Sanctuary is now closed for the winter and today is our autumn fair!


As far as i'm aware there is no KC rule to say they have to write one. Individual club may have it in their contract for the judge to write one but then they don't have to submit them to any of the papers. 

Dog.biz which is a company that takes entries have started to publish critiques on their website but again only if they get them from the judges!


----------



## ditta

rip sasha, so sorry shell:flrt:


whoopeee babydice looks ace:notworthy:

chloe, my sheepdog is 12 and still has his puppy fur its a :censor: nightmare, the groomer cringes when he walks in, he does too to be fair:lol2:
no matter how short we have him clipped this mat of carpet fur grows back that is a :censor: to groom


----------



## feorag

Shell195;8922918 they were feeding the monitor lizard burgers too[/QUOTE said:


> :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> CE1985F said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i'm aware there is no KC rule to say they have to write one. Individual club may have it in their contract for the judge to write one but then they don't have to submit them to any of the papers.
> 
> Dog.biz which is a company that takes entries have started to publish critiques on their website but again only if they get them from the judges!
> 
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. I seem to think I got all of Zorah's when I was showing him in the early 70's. Maybe things have changed since then?
Click to expand...


----------



## sammy1969

Evening all
Well I have had a very strange day both good and bad things happened but all in all i am at least happy.
At 8.30am I broke my toe i knew I had done it but as I was going over to see my brother in the Isle of wight i refused to go to the hospital as seeing my brother was more important so after the visit had finished I went across the road to St Marys hospital to finally get my toe checked only to have my original diagnosis verified. WEll after having every man and his dog hit my toe before it was checked I felt like screaming but as always no matter how bad I felt or miserable my big brother made me laugh all the time I was there with him.So came home with a smile on my face despite the pain lol.
Col lets hope your order is heeded by Lolly and give Indy a pat and loads of fuss from me for that glowing report in the paper she really is something special


----------



## Shell195

*FAO Chloe*

My friends GSD puppies are now 8 weeks old and have had their first vaccination and ear tattoo. Over the past couple of days they have all gone off to their new homes. She now has Oliver(puppy she is running on) and Poppy(puppy with the broken leg)

Heres some pics that were taken last week

Sinders, Huggie and Toby











Normal coated puppies










Sinders and Maddy










Longcoat puppy


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> My friends GSD puppies are now 8 weeks old and have had their first vaccination and ear tattoo. Over the past couple of days they have all gone off to their new homes. She now has Oliver(puppy she is running on) and Poppy(puppy with the broken leg)
> 
> Heres some pics that were taken last week
> 
> Sinders, Huggie and Toby
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Normal coated puppies
> image
> 
> 
> Sinders and Maddy
> image
> 
> 
> Longcoat puppy
> image


*deep breath* AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

~OH MY GOD SHELL~ those puppies and adults are absolutely gorgeous tha thas just topped off my day for good things I think i am in love


----------



## feorag

Aw, Shell - gorgeous puppy wuppies! :flrt:

And beautiful dogs! .... 

Sammy, so sorry to hear about your toe! What you have to do about it - is it just rest??


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive already had this discussion elsewhere as they were feeding the monitor lizard burgers too
> The man who did the video wasnt asked to do it he just did it.
> I think we will get someone new next year.....................


Phew, Im glad it wasn't just me being picky about the reptile people!


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Evening all
> Well I have had a very strange day both good and bad things happened but all in all i am at least happy.
> At 8.30am I broke my toe i knew I had done it but as I was going over to see my brother in the Isle of wight i refused to go to the hospital as seeing my brother was more important so after the visit had finished I went across the road to St Marys hospital to finally get my toe checked only to have my original diagnosis verified. WEll after having every man and his dog hit my toe before it was checked I felt like screaming but as always no matter how bad I felt or miserable my big brother made me laugh all the time I was there with him.So came home with a smile on my face despite the pain lol.
> Col lets hope your order is heeded by Lolly and give Indy a pat and loads of fuss from me for that glowing report in the paper she really is something special


Thats a buggar about your toe Sam! At least you got to spend time with your big bro, & the toe didn't spoil your day too much.

Well, we are almost positive Lolly IS pregnant! After a small meal this morning, she looked huge! Our dog showing & breeding friend Dave came round at tea time & he said he thinks she is pregnant too, so that all sounds good! :2thumb: Hopefully the scan next Friday will give us a clue as to how many are in there!


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Aw, Shell - gorgeous puppy wuppies! :flrt:
> 
> And beautiful dogs! ....
> 
> Sammy, so sorry to hear about your toe! What you have to do about it - is it just rest??


They have strapped it to the next toe and say it will heal on its own but to try and rest and not knock it lol but I have a black toe and you can see exactly where it is broken as that place is even blacker. I said this morning when i did it that i had done it but it was funny how i did I seem to be so accident prone lately what with my hand a couple of months ago and now this good job i have a good sense of humour really lol


----------



## sammy1969

Awww Col I cant wait for next friday so I know too lol 
And yeah my toe is a bugger lol but my big bro may be in the worst place in the world at the moment but he always takes the time to make me happy and has been able to make me smile whenever I have felt sad since I was a little girl and I love him for it


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Awww Col I cant wait for next friday so I know too lol
> And yeah my toe is a bugger lol but my big bro may be in the worst place in the world at the moment but he always takes the time to make me happy and has been able to make me smile whenever I have felt sad since I was a little girl and I love him for it


Aye, hopefully the vet will be able to give us a rough idea of numbers.

We are at Preston & District Canine Society dog show tomorrow. Clark is showing Indy, & Im showing Corky (Dave's stud Boston).


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye, hopefully the vet will be able to give us a rough idea of numbers.
> 
> We are at Preston & District Canine Society dog show tomorrow. Clark is showing Indy, & Im showing Corky (Dave's stud Boston).


Fingers crossed he can Col
Good luck for tomorrow hopefully ~Indy will wow the judges as she is such a gorgeous girl and she deserves to win everything she goes for, do you think I love Indy by some chance lol


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Hopefully the scan next Friday will give us a clue as to how many are in there!


Ooh! I'm excited, can't wait to find out! :jump:



sammy1969 said:


> They have strapped it to the next toe and say it will heal on its own but to try and rest and not knock it lol but I have a black toe and you can see exactly where it is broken as that place is even blacker. I said this morning when i did it that i had done it but it was funny how i did I seem to be so accident prone lately what with my hand a couple of months ago and now this good job i have a good sense of humour really lol


I thought they'd probably do that! :2thumb:

Please be careful for a while won't you! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ok I promise to try Eileen which is my best bet especially as i did it by letting a metal bed side hit it this morning when it fell over lol dont ask me how it landed just on the one toe as i have no idea but it did. Apparently the air went a vibrant blue and i swore in about 5 different languages according to Glyn. They say it will take around six weeks butI am a slow eater and i have to keep an eye on it to make sure it heals ok due to my diabeties playing up at the moment and as i dont want to have it go manky if you will excuse the expression I will do as I am told just this once lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Fingers crossed he can Col
> Good luck for tomorrow hopefully ~Indy will wow the judges as she is such a gorgeous girl and she deserves to win everything she goes for, do you think I love Indy by some chance lol


Indy has a few fans


----------



## sammy1969

I can see why hun she is lovely and i am looking forward to seeing her in the flesh and mummy Lolly although how the hell i am going to get up to you to collect is beyond me at this time lol


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Ok I promise to try Eileen which is my best bet especially as i did it by letting a metal bed side hit it this morning when it fell over lol dont ask me how it landed just on the one toe as i have no idea but it did. Apparently the air went a vibrant blue and i swore in about 5 different languages according to Glyn. They say it will take around six weeks but* I am a slow eater* and i have to keep an eye on it to make sure it heals ok due to my diabeties playing up at the moment and as i dont want to have it go manky if you will excuse the expression I will do as I am told just this once lol


:lol2: Typo!!! :lol2:

You'd better because there is a risk of gangrene isn't there?


----------



## Shell195

Ouch to your toe Sam, all 3 times I was pregnant I broke my big toe as I was always top heavy:lol2:
My friend has the scan man(Keith) coming out on Monday to see if Maddy (GSD)is in whelp. We are going to get him to scan a cat too as we arent sure if she is pregnant but before we have her spayed we want to know we arent aborting kittens.


----------



## sammy1969

LMAO can you tell the pain meds are kicking in by some chance I meant to put ~I am a slow healer ~ as you probably guessed but where slow eater came from I really don't know lol
Yes there is a big risk of gangrene and as i lost my nan to it in her feet as it happens and she would not have either of them amputated as she was an old fashioned woman when it came to that sort of thing I dont want to end up in the same boat at all


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I can see why hun she is lovely and i am looking forward to seeing her in the flesh and mummy Lolly although how the hell i am going to get up to you to collect is beyond me at this time lol


Oh yes, thats something. Erm, we'll have to have a think.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, thats something. Erm, we'll have to have a think.


We have time hun so I am sure we will work it out by the time comes hun.

Shell I now have a mental image in my head of you top heavy falling over and breaking your toe by hitting it somehow but somehow you dont hit the floor on your top half due to your being top heavy and then not being able to get up and rocking like a seesaw and it making me giggle but i don't know why I am so sorry but I had so as it has really tickled me and I think I will blame the pain meds for this as well


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> I meant to put ~I am a slow healer ~ as you probably guessed but where slow eater came from I really don't know lol


Freudian slip???? :roll2:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Freudian slip???? :roll2:


Ermm quite possibly as i had just eaten three slices of pizza lol but it was nice and i did deserve it lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> LMAO can you tell the pain meds are kicking in by some chance I meant to put ~I am a slow healer ~ as you probably guessed but where slow eater came from I really don't know lol
> Yes there is a big risk of gangrene and as i lost my nan to it in her feet as it happens and she would not have either of them amputated as she was an old fashioned woman when it came to that sort of thing I dont want to end up in the same boat at all


 
I did wonder why being a slow eater would change things:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I did wonder why being a slow eater would change things:lol2:


I am just hoping when I read this back tomorrow that I haven't said anything rude lol due to not knowing what i am typing as it seems I can string a proper thought together at the moment.


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Ermm quite possibly as i had just eaten three slices of pizza lol but it was nice and i did deserve it lol


That's the sort of typo I do! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

That's a relief to know especially as I do it quite often but pick it up when checking it back but tonight i think I am rather high on pain meds as i was allowed to take extras tonight and my normal one is one step down from morphine so I apologise in advance for anything I type that is a bit close to to the bone


----------



## feorag

I type pretty fast, but think a helluva lot faster and often my fingers jump to the next word I'm thinking, which bears no relevance to what my fingers are typing! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> I type pretty fast, but think a helluva lot faster and often my fingers jump to the next word I'm thinking, which bears no relevance to what my fingers are typing! :roll:


You are not the only one Eileen i do the same it seems my brain works alot faster than my fingers and some of what I type makes no sense at all and thats when i am not high on pain meds lol so now i am just hoping I am not typing gibberish


----------



## Zoo-Man

Is it quite hot & sticky where you guys are? It is here!


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Is it quite hot & sticky where you guys are? It is here!


It is very muggy here but has been all day Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> It is very muggy here but has been all day Col


Same here Sam, its been like this for a couple of days really.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Same here Sam, its been like this for a couple of days really.


Yeah same here It did rain on the Island today and I got soaked but here on the mainland it has been really humid for the past couple of days and I hate it when it is like that as you can never get comfy


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah same here It did rain on the Island today and I got soaked but here on the mainland it has been really humid for the past couple of days and I hate it when it is like that as you can never get comfy


I know, its horrible isn't it. When all the dogs & Zander were sat on me earlier, I was sweating like mad! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I know, its horrible isn't it. When all the dogs & Zander were sat on me earlier, I was sweating like mad! :lol2:


I can imagine Col i onlyhad gizzy on me just now and I had to put him back on the floor as i was just sweltering and couldnt stand it


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I can imagine Col i onlyhad gizzy on me just now and I had to put him back on the floor as i was just sweltering and couldnt stand it


I felt really guilty when I had to tell them to get down, especially Lolly, as she is very clingy at the mo (another sign of pregnancy), but I was roasting!


----------



## feorag

It's been a funny day here. Started out quite dark and looking like rain. Then it got a lot brighter. About 1:30 the sun came out and it was lovely, if a little hot! Then it rained very briefly and the sun came out again.

I got home at just after 5:00pm and the sky literally went yellow and it looked like it was gonna chuck down, but it didn't - it was very weird.

It's not too hot here now, but it was earlier. By the time I'd made tea I had to sit down with the cool air fan blowing on me to cool me down!


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I felt really guilty when I had to tell them to get down, especially Lolly, as she is very clingy at the mo (another sign of pregnancy), but I was roasting!


Yeah i did when i had to get Gizzy to get down as he is the only cat that will come to me etc and he is my cat but i just overheated so i can really sympathise Col.
Sounds like you had a bit of everything Eileen bit like we did at the beginning of the week


----------



## feorag

We sure did today! 

And that's me off to bed now - cream crackered!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> We sure did today!
> 
> And that's me off to bed now - cream crackered!! :lol2:


Goodnight Eileen xx


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> We sure did today!
> 
> And that's me off to bed now - cream crackered!! :lol2:


Night Eileen sleep well


----------



## Shell195

Its quite cool here tonight and cant make its mind up what its going to do:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Its quite cool here tonight and cant make its mind up what its going to do:gasp:


It seems to be cooling here slightly, thankfully. 

Have you talked to Chris about his future yet hun?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> It seems to be cooling here slightly, thankfully.
> 
> Have you talked to Chris about his future yet hun?


 
Chris has an interview(next week) as a Snow Ranger in the Alps. Hes not been still long enough to talk to:lol2:Im off to the sanctuary now, hog weighing day and a trustees meeting:whip:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Well the wind is up, but thankfully not gale force - yet! :roll:

The golfers are struggling with the win up in Aberdeen though!


----------



## cloggers

Morning all, well afternoon really. 

Quite windy here, set to get up to 40mph tomorrow, though we're normally higher than predicted being on the coast, been raining all day as well.

Been watching a 9/11 documentary, it's basically a minute by minute account of what new york saw. Very emotional documentary  Still can't believe it was only ten years ago.


----------



## feorag

Afternoon Chloe, I've been catching up on some neglecting friends by telephone!

I'm wondering where Jen is! :gasp: I know she was going to a 9/11 rally in Bolton - think it was today, but she hasn't been on here for almost 3 days now and that's very unlike her!


----------



## cloggers

Jen posted on facebook the other day that Sky had cut her internet, wasn't very happy. Don't know if there's another reason though.

Just finished brushing old man dog, god he's such a grumpy git. He's lucky I don't take the snarling to heart, think we might need to pop back to the vets and review his painkiller dosages.


----------



## feorag

Ah, that might be it. i wonder if her blackberry is on Sky too?


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone
THe sun is blazing down here but the wind is terrible, I hobbled and took the dogs out today and wished I hadnt as it killed my toe but that's life will be doing it for the next six weeks I suppose and I hope I didn't offend anyone last night as i was rather under the influence of the pain meds and I know I can be a bit ott when i am. If I did I apologise profusely for my behaviour.


----------



## feorag

I never saw anything that required an apology! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

So glad to hear that Eileen as i tend to loose my tact and give alot of people both barrels when i am not in control of my faculties lol and I hate offending people.
Had a phone call off my nephew last night to tell me that the whole family had gotten stuck in the lift of blackpool tower for over two hours and they were well pleased as they had been given free food, drink a pass for when they go next year and VIP tickets to blackpool circus last night. He was so excited which I dont think I have ever seen or heard from someone who had gone through such a thing.


----------



## ami_j

haha Eileen you didnt see her on msn :lol2: 

we had a good laugh didnt we Sam


----------



## CE1985F

Today at Preston & District Canine Society i was roped into stewarding from the start of the show to BIS. 

So Colin Hartley showed Indy and got place 1st and then got Best Puppy in Breed. 

They then went on to Best puppy in Show and got chucked out, but the BIS judge said after that she had fallen in love with the Chihuahua and i informed her that she was mine!


:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:


----------



## MSL

hello all.......i hate getting up at 3.30 for work. i am pooped.
hows everyone else..........whats the news....................................: victory:


----------



## Shell195

Well done to Indy:no1: Shame she didnt make Best puppy but aways next time

Facebook message from Jen

Michelle Roderick your presence has been missed on RFUK is it because of Sky? 4 minutes ago · LikeUnlike

<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_5136474 ufiItem ufiItem"> 


Jen Egan I miss you guys, too... And yup. Hopefully it'll be sorted tomorrow, so keep everything crossed!!


Jen wrote "Let everybody know I miss 'em ("


----------



## Shell195

MSL said:


> hello all.......i hate getting up at 3.30 for work. i am pooped.
> hows everyone else..........whats the news....................................: victory:


 

Hi Penny, I couldnt get up in the middle of the night:gasp: 
Im not sure what you have missed as Ive been really busy and stressed the last week or so. I lost one of my cats to a suspected brain tumour


----------



## cloggers

College tomorrow, my first day :shock:
I'll be in bed my 9, I just hope I make friends, though I am a loveable teddy bear :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Jaimi If I told you I cant remember what we said to each other would you believe me lol but i know i did laugh alot and for some reason the line "INPUT STEPHANIE" lol not sure why.
Clark let Indy know I am very proud of her and give her a cuddle and fuss as a reward from me lol and tell Col I said great day and he should be proud of her yet again lol as should daddy Clark.I can see her going far in the show circuit but then she does have a gorgeous mummy in Lolly.


----------



## sammy1969

cloggers said:


> College tomorrow, my first day :shock:
> I'll be in bed my 9, I just hope I make friends, though I am a loveable teddy bear :lol2:


Chloe first days are daunting but you will find someone who you will get on with Glyn has to do the same thing next week at Portsmouth uni as he has to redo one subject this year that he couldnt do as a trailing so he has to get to know a whole new group of ppl yet again, also oyu will find that you are quite busy getting your timetable sorted and doing all the induction stuff they seem to do these days. Fingers crossed you have a great day though and enjoy every second.


----------



## Zober

Can anyone tell me what is a good age to start a kitten on raw food, my other 2 cats have been on raw for the past year and are fine with it, just unsure with a kitten?


----------



## sammy1969

How old is the kitten now? Mine are approx 5 months and they have some raw food but not as a full diet yet


----------



## Zober

sammy1969 said:


> How old is the kitten now? Mine are approx 5 months and they have some raw food but not as a full diet yet


He's 9 weeks... feeding on kitten food and biscuits for now


----------



## CE1985F

sammy1969 said:


> Jaimi If I told you I cant remember what we said to each other would you believe me lol but i know i did laugh alot and for some reason the line "INPUT STEPHANIE" lol not sure why.
> *Clark let Indy know I am very proud of her and give her a cuddle and fuss as a reward from me lol and tell Col I said great day and he should be proud of her yet again lol as should daddy Clark.I can see her going far in the show circuit but then she does have a gorgeous mummy in Lolly*.


 
We are both extremely pround of her!


----------



## sammy1969

CE1985F said:


> We are both extremely pround of her!


I can picture both your faces the proud beaming adopted parents lol. Will say i am looking forward to meeting you both when the puppy is ready if everything goes to plan and also Lolly and Indy and everyone else lol


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Today at Preston & District Canine Society i was roped into stewarding from the start of the show to BIS.
> 
> So Colin Hartley showed Indy and got place 1st and then got Best Puppy in Breed.
> 
> They then went on to Best puppy in Show and got chucked out, but the BIS judge said after that she had fallen in love with the Chihuahua and i informed her that she was mine!
> 
> 
> :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:


That was a good day though! :2thumb: 

Well done Colin!



Shell195 said:


> Well done to Indy:no1: Shame she didnt make Best puppy but aways next time
> 
> Facebook message from Jen
> 
> Michelle Roderick your presence has been missed on RFUK is it because of Sky? 4 minutes ago · LikeUnlike
> 
> <LI class="uiUfiComment comment_5136474 ufiItem ufiItem">[URL="https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/275676_732652632_4472202_q.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Jen Egan I miss you guys, too... And yup. Hopefully it'll be sorted tomorrow, so keep everything crossed!!
> 
> 
> Jen wrote "Let everybody know I miss 'em ("


Ah, That's good then, as long as there's nothing wrong!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Jaimi If I told you I cant remember what we said to each other would you believe me lol but i know i did laugh alot and for some reason the line "INPUT STEPHANIE" lol not sure why.
> Clark let Indy know I am very proud of her and give her a cuddle and fuss as a reward from me lol and tell Col I said great day and he should be proud of her yet again lol as should daddy Clark.I can see her going far in the show circuit but then she does have a gorgeous mummy in Lolly.


:lol2:
you kept nudging me which made my comp not respond then you were going , stephanie, stephanie...STEPHANIE
im like who? :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> you kept nudging me which made my comp not respond then you were going , stephanie, stephanie...STEPHANIE
> im like who? :lol2:


Oh dear i do apologise ans stephanie was played by Ally Sheedy in the film Short Circuit which is about a robot hat comes to life when hit by lightning, it is a great comedy and feel good movie.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh dear i do apologise ans stephanie was played by Ally Sheedy in the film Short Circuit which is about a robot hat comes to life when hit by lightning, it is a great comedy and feel good movie.


haha yeah you said last night...ive seen it couldnt remember her name


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> haha yeah you said last night...ive seen it couldnt remember her name


So i wasn't too annoying then lol and you didn't want kill me too much then


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> So i wasn't too annoying then lol and you didn't want kill me too much then


course not :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> course not :flrt:


Awww thank you hun glad i wasnt too much of a pain


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thank you for your congratulations guys. What made Indy's win in Smooth-Coat Chihuahua Junior all the better was the fact that she beat one particular woman's dog. This woman does very well in the ring & she has been rather snooty & off with us in the past. So to beat her was a big middle finger up to her! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you for your congratulations guys. What made Indy's win in Smooth-Coat Chihuahua Junior all the better was the fact that she beat one particular woman's dog. This woman does very well in the ring & she has been rather snooty & off with us in the past. So to beat her was a big middle finger up to her! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeh!!! We like that!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yeh!!! We like that!!! :2thumb:


Hell yeah! She even congratulated me, but I bet it wasn't geniune.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I bet it wasn't either!!!

Just got this photograph from Elise of my little water baby swimming!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: I bet it wasn't either!!!
> 
> Just got this photograph from Elise of my little water baby swimming!
> 
> image


Eeeeeee, those photos of babies underwater freak me out!!! :gasp: I think its cos they have their eyes open underwater & seem to be quite at ease. Im not keen on having my head underwater.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you for your congratulations guys. What made Indy's win in Smooth-Coat Chihuahua Junior all the better was the fact that she beat one particular woman's dog. This woman does very well in the ring & she has been rather snooty & off with us in the past. So to beat her was a big middle finger up to her! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Love it:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: I bet it wasn't either!!!
> 
> Just got this photograph from Elise of my little water baby swimming!
> 
> image


 
What an absolutely fantastic photo:no1:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hell yeah! She even congratulated me, but I bet it wasn't geniune.


 
Haha dont you just love it when they have to do something like this:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

For sale
One fluffy inconsiderate bitch.
Who has decided that 1:25 am is the perfect time to whine and batter hell out of the stairgate.
Never fear people, this problem is easily solved by your mother sleeping on the couch, but dog will continue to bark at you and present you with toys.
She's free to whoever gets here first, she'll be sat on the kerb with her bag packed if she continues..


----------



## Diction

It's a cold and rainy morning here in Colchester. How are you up in the north doing?


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> Eeeeeee, those photos of babies underwater freak me out!!! :gasp: I think its cos they have their eyes open underwater & seem to be quite at ease. Im not keen on having my head underwater.


I'm exactly the same Colin. If I stand on the floor of the pool and my head is underwater I panic!

I can swim like a fish, pick stuff up from the bottom of the pool, swim through people's legs - the lot!! PROVIDED that I have a pair of goggles, nose clips and cotton wool in my ears! :lol2: 



cloggers said:


> For sale
> One fluffy inconsiderate bitch.
> Who has decided that 1:25 am is the perfect time to whine and batter hell out of the stairgate.
> Never fear people, this problem is easily solved by your mother sleeping on the couch, but dog will continue to bark at you and present you with toys.
> She's free to whoever gets here first, she'll be sat on the kerb with her bag packed if she continues..


:roll2: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Diction said:


> It's a cold and rainy morning here in Colchester. How are you up in the north doing?


 
Windy here too. Im still waiting for photos of your cats:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!I'm exactly the same Colin. If I stand on the floor of the pool and my head is underwater I panic!
> 
> I can swim like a fish, pick stuff up from the bottom of the pool, swim through people's legs - the lot!! PROVIDED that I have a pair of goggles, nose clips and cotton wool in my ears! :lol2:
> 
> :roll2: :lol2:


 
I just dont do underwater at all :blush:


----------



## feorag

Diction said:


> It's a cold and rainy morning here in Colchester. How are you up in the north doing?


 We cross posted, so I missed this! It's windy up here! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> I just dont do underwater at all :blush:


Well, neither do I nowadays - it's the drying you see! :roll: Haven't got the time to sit and evaporate in a swimming bath changing room!

Oh and the size of the body and the thought of what it looks like in a bathing costume might have a bit to do with it! :whistling2:


----------



## Diction

Shell195 said:


> Windy here too. Im still waiting for photos of your cats:whistling2:


Hahahah still waiting? Here you go!









Diva, or Lil' D, our Striped tabby oriental girl.









Chyna, our seal siamese girl. My first Siamese <333









ZhenZhen, or Genny, as I used to call her. My blue girl, the one who recently passed away (some of her blood test war wounds on her neck there.)









Mozart, or Momo, my Harlequin Sphynx boy. Naughty does not begin to describe him!









And in that cuddle pile is our red point boy Kami (He's hard to get a good picture of as he's afraid of his own shadow!) 

And just because








Zhen and Chyna (They are sisters of the same mum but different dad)

There you have it, my babies!


----------



## Skarlet

They are all stunning! So very jealous. :flrt:


----------



## feorag

:flrt: .... :flrt: .... :flrt: .... :flrt: .... :flrt: .... :flrt: .... :flrt: .... :flrt: .... :flrt: .... :flrt: .... :flrt: .... :flrt:


*Sigh* at the tabby, Diva - she's bloody gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Diction said:


> Hahahah still waiting? Here you go!
> 
> image
> Diva, or Lil' D, our Striped tabby oriental girl.
> 
> image
> Chyna, our seal siamese girl. My first Siamese <333
> 
> image
> ZhenZhen, or Genny, as I used to call her. My blue girl, the one who recently passed away (some of her blood test war wounds on her neck there.)
> 
> image
> Mozart, or Momo, my Harlequin Sphynx boy. Naughty does not begin to describe him!
> 
> image
> And in that cuddle pile is our red point boy Kami (He's hard to get a good picture of as he's afraid of his own shadow!)
> 
> And just because
> image
> Zhen and Chyna (They are sisters of the same mum but different dad)
> 
> There you have it, my babies!


 
Awwww they were well worth the wait:flrt: I love all orientals breeds and used to have 6 siamese, then an oriental black followed by an Oriental lilac. Sadly they have all passed now but I do have a semi feral chocolate boy who I took from our sanctuary. Sphynx are awesome, I have 2 boys and will soon have a black baby:flrt:I just love their naughtiness:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

How did this happen!
The sanctuary got a call for 2 unwanted syrian hamsters as the owner was moving and had no room to take them:roll:
My friend said we could take them and when I went in 2 days ago I got sent home with them so the cats didnt accidently get into the locked room they were in:whistling2: One is very timid and nippy and the other one eats her cage so they arent going to be easy to rehome which means that I get to keep them. Im meant to be cutting down on small furries not getting more:bash:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You're just a sucker - that's why!!!

I've just had a phone call from Kim. As you might know they've had to stop taking in wildlife cos the bank have demanded they repay their overdraft and they can't! So all the money taken since this happened in June has gone into reducing that overdraft, but it's still pretty big and of course the overdraft is what feeds and looks after the animals over the winter :bash:

Anyway, they've had a call from a vets in Alnwick who've just had 4 baby red squirrels brought in. Now the sanctuary can take them now, because our greys are dead, but they're going away for a few days this week and Kim has a hospital appointment tomorrow and the news could be good or bad and if it's bad it could be nasty, so Allan has said he'll only take them if I will look after them while they go away! to be honest I'd rather look after them full-time until they are weaned, so i'm waiting to hear!

Just slightly excited at the prospect :jump: Funny that I had a dream about Jake the other week! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: You're just a sucker - that's why!!!
> 
> I've just had a phone call from Kim. As you might know they've had to stop taking in wildlife cos the bank have demanded they repay their overdraft and they can't! So all the money taken since this happened in June has gone into reducing that overdraft, but it's still pretty big and of course the overdraft is what feeds and looks after the animals over the winter :bash:
> 
> Anyway, they've had a call from a vets in Alnwick who've just had 4 baby red squirrels brought in. Now the sanctuary can take them now, because our greys are dead, but they're going away for a few days this week and Kim has a hospital appointment tomorrow and the news could be good or bad and if it's bad it could be nasty, so Allan has said he'll only take them if I will look after them while they go away! to be honest I'd rather look after them full-time until they are weaned, so i'm waiting to hear!
> 
> Just slightly excited at the prospect :jump: Funny that I had a dream about Jake the other week! :gasp:


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt::flrt: I hope you get them :flrt:


It would have been nice to be asked if I would take the hamsters and not just have them forced onto me!!!!
*mutters* you get red squirrels and I get hamsters....pffftt

ETA Did the sanctuary look into being a charity?

ps who is Jake?


----------



## feorag

I totally agree - that's extracting the urine a bit isn't it?

And you know what they say? "Life's a bitch and then you die"

Or was it "Life's a bitch and then you marry one!" :whistling2:

Or even "Life's a bitch, then you turn into one?" :gasp:

And on that note that's me away out with the dog!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I totally agree - that's extracting the urine a bit isn't it?
> 
> And you know what they say? "Life's a bitch and then you die"
> 
> Or was it "Life's a bitch and then you marry one!" :whistling2:
> 
> Or even "Life's a bitch, then you turn into one?" :gasp:
> 
> And on that note that's me away out with the dog!


 
:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I asked Kim to ask the vets what weight they were to give me an idea of how old they were and how long they would need bottle feeding and she Kim texted me on my mobile while I was out with the dog to say the vet nurse had said they were 700g and what would I advise them to feed, so i texted back and said I was out with the dog and would ring her back in 15mins.

Then I carried on walking, thinking to myself "700g" :gasp: That's a juvenile, independent squirrel, now way a baby still in the nest! So I rang her back and said was she sure the nurse didn't read 700*m*g?

So I'm going to go up later on this afternoon when they get back from banking and collecting the children from school to assess them. Their eyes are open, so they are over 4weeks, but I'm thinking they're probably 70g and therefore about 4-5 weeks old.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I asked Kim to ask the vets what weight they were to give me an idea of how old they were and how long they would need bottle feeding and she Kim texted me on my mobile while I was out with the dog to say the vet nurse had said they were 700g and what would I advise them to feed, so i texted back and said I was out with the dog and would ring her back in 15mins.
> 
> Then I carried on walking, thinking to myself "700g" :gasp: That's a juvenile, independent squirrel, now way a baby still in the nest! So I rang her back and said was she sure the nurse didn't read 700*m*g?
> 
> So I'm going to go up later on this afternoon when they get back from banking and collecting the children from school to assess them. Their eyes are open, so they are over 4weeks, but I'm thinking they're probably 70g and therefore about 4-5 weeks old.


 

Photos:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Diction said:


> Hahahah still waiting? Here you go!
> 
> image
> Diva, or Lil' D, our Striped tabby oriental girl.
> 
> image
> Chyna, our seal siamese girl. My first Siamese <333
> 
> image
> ZhenZhen, or Genny, as I used to call her. My blue girl, the one who recently passed away (some of her blood test war wounds on her neck there.)
> 
> image
> Mozart, or Momo, my Harlequin Sphynx boy. Naughty does not begin to describe him!
> 
> image
> And in that cuddle pile is our red point boy Kami (He's hard to get a good picture of as he's afraid of his own shadow!)
> 
> And just because
> image
> Zhen and Chyna (They are sisters of the same mum but different dad)
> 
> There you have it, my babies!


Oi, give me my cat back!!! :lol2: Your red point looks exactly like my cream point boy Zander! Im loving all those cats!!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> How did this happen!
> The sanctuary got a call for 2 unwanted syrian hamsters as the owner was moving and had no room to take them:roll:
> My friend said we could take them and when I went in 2 days ago I got sent home with them so the cats didnt accidently get into the locked room they were in:whistling2: One is very timid and nippy and the other one eats her cage so they arent going to be easy to rehome which means that I get to keep them. Im meant to be cutting down on small furries not getting more:bash:


Mmm, probably cos your a soft touch Shell! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Im not a fan of hamsters at all, so I say, give em to Jen! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ooo Eileen, how adorable! If we do not see photos posted later, me & Shell will come round & give you a Chinese burn! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nix

cloggers said:


> I think it might be, she only started loosing her puppy coat about a month or two ago, and since then it's been this wavy tangled mop.
> She is a mud magnet though (I've been told most whites are!) if there is mud within 100ft of us, she's rolling in it :roll:
> 
> It's not a problem if she's like this forever, I expected grooming anyway, just wondering why no one with longhairs complains as much as I seem to do :lol2:


We used to groom ours all over every day. Just a quick flick as we did it so often it didn't need a lot of work. 



CE1985F said:


> In this week's Dog World we got our very first printed critique from Leeds Champ Show under Bert Easdon! Which reads:-
> 
> Hartley & Fahey's Lollys Miracle, cream, fine bone, ideal size, level topline, well placed ears, fine coat. Need to settle on the move.
> 
> 
> :no1:


Great review, especially for such a young dog!



Shell195 said:


> My friends GSD puppies are now 8 weeks old and have had their first vaccination and ear tattoo. Over the past couple of days they have all gone off to their new homes. She now has Oliver(puppy she is running on) and Poppy(puppy with the broken leg)
> 
> Heres some pics that were taken last week
> 
> Sinders, Huggie and Toby
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Normal coated puppies
> image
> 
> 
> Sinders and Maddy
> image
> 
> 
> Longcoat puppy
> image


I have died and gone to cute heaven. 



sammy1969 said:


> They have strapped it to the next toe and say it will heal on its own but to try and rest and not knock it lol but I have a black toe and you can see exactly where it is broken as that place is even blacker. I said this morning when i did it that i had done it but it was funny how i did I seem to be so accident prone lately what with my hand a couple of months ago and now this good job i have a good sense of humour really lol


That is awful about your toe! I hope it heals up quickly! 



Shell195 said:


> Ouch to your toe Sam, all 3 times I was pregnant I broke my big toe as I was always top heavy:lol2:
> My friend has the scan man(Keith) coming out on Monday to see if Maddy (GSD)is in whelp. We are going to get him to scan a cat too as we arent sure if she is pregnant but before we have her spayed we want to know we arent aborting kittens.


Fingers crossed for Maddy - she is beautiful!



Zoo-Man said:


> I felt really guilty when I had to tell them to get down, especially Lolly, as she is very clingy at the mo (another sign of pregnancy), but I was roasting!


I had to do the same with Martyn - get to your own side of the bed, you are boiling!



cloggers said:


> College tomorrow, my first day :shock:
> I'll be in bed my 9, I just hope I make friends, though I am a loveable teddy bear :lol2:


Hope your first day went well - you managed to befriend us wierdo lot so I guess you won't have any trouble with normal folk ! 



CE1985F said:


> We are both extremely pround of her!


I bet you are. Yay! :no1:



Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you for your congratulations guys. What made Indy's win in Smooth-Coat Chihuahua Junior all the better was the fact that she beat one particular woman's dog. This woman does very well in the ring & she has been rather snooty & off with us in the past. So to beat her was a big middle finger up to her! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh the weirdo psycho hose beast that you mentioned before?



cloggers said:


> For sale
> One fluffy inconsiderate bitch.
> Who has decided that 1:25 am is the perfect time to whine and batter hell out of the stairgate.
> Never fear people, this problem is easily solved by your mother sleeping on the couch, but dog will continue to bark at you and present you with toys.
> She's free to whoever gets here first, she'll be sat on the kerb with her bag packed if she continues..


Pick me, she can come to my house!



feorag said:


> :lol2: You're just a sucker - that's why!!!
> 
> I've just had a phone call from Kim. As you might know they've had to stop taking in wildlife cos the bank have demanded they repay their overdraft and they can't! So all the money taken since this happened in June has gone into reducing that overdraft, but it's still pretty big and of course the overdraft is what feeds and looks after the animals over the winter :bash:
> 
> Anyway, they've had a call from a vets in Alnwick who've just had 4 baby red squirrels brought in. Now the sanctuary can take them now, because our greys are dead, but they're going away for a few days this week and Kim has a hospital appointment tomorrow and the news could be good or bad and if it's bad it could be nasty, so Allan has said he'll only take them if I will look after them while they go away! to be honest I'd rather look after them full-time until they are weaned, so i'm waiting to hear!
> 
> Just slightly excited at the prospect :jump: Funny that I had a dream about Jake the other week! :gasp:


Shell gets hammies and you get red squirrels. Bad luck Shell but YAY for you Eileen, reds are just the cutest.



Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt::flrt: I hope you get them :flrt:
> 
> 
> It would have been nice to be asked if I would take the hamsters and not just have them forced onto me!!!!
> *mutters* you get red squirrels and I get hamsters....pffftt
> 
> ETA Did the sanctuary look into being a charity?
> 
> ps who is Jake?


Ditto on the jake comment. 



Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo Eileen, how adorable! If we do not see photos posted later, me & Shell will come round & give you a Chinese burn! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And a little kick from me too!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> We used to groom ours all over every day. Just a quick flick as we did it so often it didn't need a lot of work.
> 
> 
> 
> *Great review, especially for such a young dog!*
> 
> 
> 
> I have died and gone to cute heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> That is awful about your toe! I hope it heals up quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for Maddy - she is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> *I had to do the same with Martyn - get to your own side of the bed, you are boiling!*
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your first day went well - you managed to befriend us wierdo lot so I guess you won't have any trouble with normal folk !
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are. Yay! :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh the weirdo psycho hose beast that you mentioned before?*
> 
> 
> 
> Pick me, she can come to my house!
> 
> 
> 
> Shell gets hammies and you get red squirrels. Bad luck Shell but YAY for you Eileen, reds are just the cutest.
> 
> 
> Ditto on the jake comment.
> 
> 
> 
> *And a little kick from me too! *


Thanks hun. 

I know how you feel Nic. Clark is always on my side of the bed when I go up to sleep, so I have to elbow him away to his own side & then my side is warm! :devil:

No, this isn't that wierd witchy woman with the Chinese Cresteds, this is a woman who thinks she's holier than thou & who does very well in the ring.

There you go Eileen, me & Shell on a wrist each doing Chinese burns, & Nix giving you a swift kick to the shin if no photos are shown! :whip:


----------



## Nix

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun.
> 
> I know how you feel Nic. Clark is always on my side of the bed when I go up to sleep, so I have to elbow him away to his own side & then my side is warm! :devil:
> 
> No, this isn't that wierd witchy woman with the Chinese Cresteds, this is a woman who thinks she's holier than thou & who does very well in the ring.
> 
> There you go Eileen, me & Shell on a wrist each doing Chinese burns, & Nix giving you a swift kick to the shin if no photos are shown! :whip:


Martyn and I go to bed at the same time but it is when I wake up at 3am and I am a billion degress with the boy sleeping half on me and us in my 1/4 of the bed! 

Bah I hate holier than thou types.

I was thinking a kick up the ass actually, just to 'coax' Eileen on a bit!


----------



## JBR

*Love your cats !!*



Diction said:


> Hahahah still waiting? Here you go!
> 
> image
> Diva, or Lil' D, our Striped tabby oriental girl.
> 
> image
> Chyna, our seal siamese girl. My first Siamese <333
> 
> image
> ZhenZhen, or Genny, as I used to call her. My blue girl, the one who recently passed away (some of her blood test war wounds on her neck there.)
> 
> image
> Mozart, or Momo, my Harlequin Sphynx boy. Naughty does not begin to describe him!
> 
> image
> And in that cuddle pile is our red point boy Kami (He's hard to get a good picture of as he's afraid of his own shadow!)
> 
> And just because
> image
> Zhen and Chyna (They are sisters of the same mum but different dad)
> 
> There you have it, my babies!


Absolutely love your cats :2thumb:

I grew up in a house full of cats, think we had about 6 or 7 (my mum was always taking them in). Now I only have one oriental cat who thinks she is a human .. they are the best !

John


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Martyn and I go to bed at the same time but it is when I wake up at 3am and I am a billion degress with the boy sleeping half on me and us in my 1/4 of the bed!
> 
> Bah I hate holier than thou types.
> 
> I was thinking a kick up the ass actually, just to 'coax' Eileen on a bit!


Aye, go on then, a good kick up the arse for Eileen! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Well I had the best day ever!!!
I made loads of friends, got lost a few times, was outraged at the ridiulous dinner prices and spent lunch lounging around in my friends dorm room. The library is amazing, I may be spending a lot of time in there!
My tutor is lovely, we were chatting today and she use to breed and show great danes.
Oh and my first peice of homework is to create an oral assessment comparing the physical and behavioural differences between a chihuahua, a border collie and a breed of my choice. I think I'm going to enjoy college!



feorag said:


> :roll2: :lol2:


Looking back, it was pretty funny. But last night I didn't care, she was going, not bothered where, when or how but she was gone.



Nix said:


> Hope your first day went well - you managed to befriend us wierdo lot so I guess you won't have any trouble with normal folk !
> 
> Pick me, she can come to my house!


Believe me these people are far from normal.

I'm afraid she's staying, we kissed and made up this morning :blush:


----------



## cloggers

Colin, (or Clark, or any other chihuahua person) What height should a dog and bitch be? or does it just go off weight, as thats all I can find :whip:


----------



## Diction

JBR said:


> Absolutely love your cats :2thumb:
> 
> I grew up in a house full of cats, think we had about 6 or 7 (my mum was always taking them in). Now I only have one oriental cat who thinks she is a human .. they are the best !
> 
> John


Thanks so much! I have always had five, so only four cats is making the house feel empty now lol.

Though if you like the oriental I'll happily trade her for an albino burmese :whistling2: lol. She thinks she is the most important thing above all else, and if she wants something she gets it. I guess I kind of spoil my pets LOL 



Zoo-Man said:


> Oi, give me my cat back!!! :lol2: Your red point looks exactly like my cream point boy Zander! Im loving all those cats!!! :flrt:


Hahah thanks. Kami is a really clean white, I need to try and get a picture of him as an adult that is better than that. Well, enjoy a picture of him as a baby instead!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi, give me my cat back!!! :lol2: Your red point looks exactly like my cream point boy Zander! Im loving all those cats!!! :flrt:


Knew you'd think that Colin!"


JBR said:


> Now I only have one oriental cat who thinks she is a human .. they are the best !


They are indeed, certainly one of the best, compared only to somalis.


cloggers said:


> Well I had the best day ever!!!
> I made loads of friends, got lost a few times, was outraged at the ridiulous dinner prices and spent lunch lounging around in my friends dorm room. The library is amazing, I may be spending a lot of time in there!
> My tutor is lovely, we were chatting today and she use to breed and show great danes.
> Oh and my first peice of homework is to create an oral assessment comparing the physical and behavioural differences between a chihuahua, a border collie and a breed of my choice. I think I'm going to enjoy college!


That's excellent Chloe - so pleased for you!!!




Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo Eileen, how adorable! If we do not see photos posted later, me & Shell will come round & give you a Chinese burn! :Na_Na_Na_Na:





Zoo-Man said:


> There you go Eileen, me & Shell on a wrist each doing Chinese burns, & Nix giving you a swift kick to the shin if no photos are shown! :whip:





Zoo-Man said:


> Aye, go on then, a good kick up the arse for Eileen! :lol2:


FFS!!! Give me a feckin' chance you lot! :bash:

I've just finished my tea!! :gasp: I had to stop at Asda on the way home for baby rearing supplies. Then I got them home and looked at them and they were crawling with fleas!!!

Well the last thing I need here is a flea infestation, so we took them straight into the bathroom, put a warm towel in the bath put them on the towel, covered them with another warm towel and Barry took the incubator with the drey in straight outside and dumped the lot in the bin!!!

Then I started with jug of water and one by one I started de-fleeing them. They all had a minimum of 15-18 on them that I picked off and then there must have been another 10+ crawling on the towell. Then when I finally sat down to feed them, I was still picking one off and I picked another one off after they'd settled down when I went to take a piccie - which I will upload in a minute when I've got it off the camera! So you'll all just have to bloody wait!

I'm guessing that they are 6-8 weeks, but they are pretty lightweight compared to mine at that age and at the moment a little lethargic, but I guess if I had that many fleas feeding off me I'd be a bit lethargic too.


----------



## sammy1969

cloggers said:


> Well I had the best day ever!!!
> I made loads of friends, got lost a few times, was outraged at the ridiulous dinner prices and spent lunch lounging around in my friends dorm room. The library is amazing, I may be spending a lot of time in there!
> My tutor is lovely, we were chatting today and she use to breed and show great danes.
> Oh and my first peice of homework is to create an oral assessment comparing the physical and behavioural differences between a chihuahua, a border collie and a breed of my choice. I think I'm going to enjoy college!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back, it was pretty funny. But last night I didn't care, she was going, not bothered where, when or how but she was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me these people are far from normal.
> 
> I'm afraid she's staying, we kissed and made up this morning :blush:


Chloe told you it would great didnt I or did I now i am not so sure lol brain is all befuddled but i know i posted a comment last night regarding first days. 

Diction that last pic is to die for that kitten is soooooo cute isn't it a shame they grow up lol, although i do have two of mine that haven't changed at all and still look like sweet little kittens just bigger.

Eileen how come you always get the best rescues lol red squirrels are so cute and I wish we had more of them, and if we dont get pics I will be coming up to add to Nix, Col and Shell's damage by poking you in the eye lol. Shell I see you got the short straw with the hammies lol but if oyu get fed up with them you can always bring them here lol I already have one psychotic hamster so a bar chewer and a nipper are nothing to me lol, but have to agree it would of been nice if they were to of asked first rather than just assuming it would be ok with you.


----------



## Shell195

I wonder if Hammies can be sent by Royal mail:whistling2:

We have now waited long enough Eileen, stop admiring the squirrels and show us a pic:bash:



What kind of fleas do squirrels carry, arent they host specific like hedgehog fleas?...only answer this AFTER weve seen a photo:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I wonder if Hammies can be sent by Royal mail:whistling2:
> 
> We have now waited long enough Eileen, stop admiring the squirrels and show us a pic:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of fleas do squirrels carry, arent they host specific like hedgehog fleas?...only answer this AFTER weve seen a photo:whistling2:


Hmmm if only Shell lol I can see it now the post man goes to hand over the parcel only to have his fingers nibbled by a hammy that as chewed its way through its packaging and him throwing the parcel into the air in shock and the hammy falling out rigged in a parachute so it has a soft landing lmao ( do i have a warped imagination or what?)
Eileen WE WANT PICCIES, WE WANT PICCIES, WE WANT PICCIES now lol luvs you really


----------



## CE1985F

cloggers said:


> Colin, (or Clark, or any other chihuahua person) What height should a dog and bitch be? or does it just go off weight, as thats all I can find :whip:


 
As far as i'm aware and according to the Breed Standard it goes off weight! Anything upto 2.7kg (6lbs), but 1.8kg - 2.7kg (4lbs - 6lbs) is the preferred weight!


----------



## Shell195

Sophies boyfriend found the mummified remains of this bat in an underground duct while he was working. It looks like a fruit bat to me but how the hell did it get there unless it was an escaped pet. Do we get bats this big in this country?


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Well I had the best day ever!!!
> I made loads of friends, got lost a few times, was outraged at the ridiulous dinner prices and spent lunch lounging around in my friends dorm room. The library is amazing, I may be spending a lot of time in there!
> My tutor is lovely, we were chatting today and she use to breed and show great danes.
> Oh and my first peice of homework is to create an oral assessment comparing the physical and behavioural differences between a chihuahua, a border collie and a breed of my choice. I think I'm going to enjoy college!


Glad you enjoyed it Chloe. Me & my friends used to spend a lot of time in the library too at lunch times. Either there or in the plant centre.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sophies boyfriend found the mummified remains of this bat in an underground duct while he was working. It looks like a fruit bat to me but how the hell did it get there unless it was an escaped pet. Do we get bats this big in this country?
> 
> 
> image


Wow, that is amazing! The largest native species of bat is the Noctule, which would still fit in the palm of your hand, so there is no way that that mummified beast is a native. It would be interesting to email a pic to the Natural History Museum or similar.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sophies boyfriend found the mummified remains of this bat in an underground duct while he was working. It looks like a fruit bat to me but how the hell did it get there unless it was an escaped pet. Do we get bats this big in this country?
> 
> 
> image


I wouldnt' have thought so! It looks bloody big to me, looking at the skull.


Shell195 said:


> We have now waited long enough Eileen, stop admiring the squirrels and show us a pic:bash:
> 
> 
> What kind of fleas do squirrels carry, arent they host specific like hedgehog fleas?...only answer this AFTER weve seen a photo:whistling2:


I hope they are, I haven't had a chance to look it up yet.

I went back up just after 10:00 to weigh and feed. Barry came withe me and we've only been downstairs for about 15 mins! :gasp:

So far 1 is feeding great, grabbed the teat and flattened it - took about 4ml which is pretty good for a second attempt. One is a little bit better than earlier, but still only took just under 2ml. The third (all girls so far) was slow again, basically licking the drops rather than taking the teat and the only boy was useless! No surprise there! Took ages to get him to take barely over 1ml. No-one has weed or pood yet, but they did go a long time without food and so far only one appears to be a bit dehydrated but she took almost 1ml of rehydration fluid, so hopefully that will help a bit.

So....................... to the photographs.

For the minute they're in a large cardboard box, to hopefully keep fleas inside (picked up another 4 just earlier!), however, they are burying under the vet bed, rather than lying on it and under a small size piece, but that's up to them.

Oh and by the way, another senior moment or serious typo - no idea where 6-8 weeks came from. it should have been about 5-6 weeks.

So this is their first photograph, taken when I settled them down at 9:00pm.










Then when we went upstairs to feed them at 10:00 Barry shouted to come and look at one of them, so I grabbed the camera and this is what I found.

Two at one end:











And two at the other:










This is one of the girls being toileted while half asleep!










And this is greedy guts, easily identified by the very snazzy nail varnish on her right hand! :lol2:











Now are you all happy! :roll: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I wouldnt' have thought so! It looks bloody big to me, looking at the skull.
> I hope they are, I haven't had a chance to look it up yet.
> 
> I went back up just after 10:00 to weigh and feed. Barry came withe me and we've only been downstairs for about 15 mins! :gasp:
> 
> So far 1 is feeding great, grabbed the teat and flattened it - took about 4ml which is pretty good for a second attempt. One is a little bit better than earlier, but still only took just under 2ml. The third (all girls so far) was slow again, basically licking the drops rather than taking the teat and the only boy was useless! No surprise there! Took ages to get him to take barely over 1ml. No-one has weed or pood yet, but they did go a long time without food and so far only one appears to be a bit dehydrated but she took almost 1ml of rehydration fluid, so hopefully that will help a bit.
> 
> So....................... to the photographs.
> 
> For the minute they're in a large cardboard box, to hopefully keep fleas inside (picked up another 4 just earlier!), however, they are burying under the vet bed, rather than lying on it and under a small size piece, but that's up to them.
> 
> Oh and by the way, another senior moment or serious typo - no idea where 6-8 weeks came from. it should have been about 5-6 weeks.
> 
> So this is their first photograph, taken when I settled them down at 9:00pm.
> 
> image
> 
> Then when we went upstairs to feed them at 10:00 Barry shouted to come and look at one of them, so I grabbed the camera and this is what I found.
> 
> Two at one end:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And two at the other:
> 
> image
> 
> This is one of the girls being toileted while half asleep!
> 
> image
> 
> And this is greedy guts, easily identified by the very snazzy nail varnish on her right hand! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Now are you all happy! :roll: :lol2:


 
Oh Eileen, they are beautiful:flrt:Fingers crossed they all start feeding properly for you soon. How often do you need to feed them?
Was the drey blown out the the tree because of the high winds? I was going to ask you why one had green claws :lol2:

Ive posted the bat pic on the bat groups facebook page to see if anyone can id it, if they cant I will send the pic to the natural history museum. Silly Martin gave the remains to his friends daughter for her school to look at :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I wouldnt' have thought so! It looks bloody big to me, looking at the skull.
> I hope they are, I haven't had a chance to look it up yet.
> 
> I went back up just after 10:00 to weigh and feed. Barry came withe me and we've only been downstairs for about 15 mins! :gasp:
> 
> So far 1 is feeding great, grabbed the teat and flattened it - took about 4ml which is pretty good for a second attempt. One is a little bit better than earlier, but still only took just under 2ml. The third (all girls so far) was slow again, basically licking the drops rather than taking the teat and the only boy was useless! No surprise there! Took ages to get him to take barely over 1ml. No-one has weed or pood yet, but they did go a long time without food and so far only one appears to be a bit dehydrated but she took almost 1ml of rehydration fluid, so hopefully that will help a bit.
> 
> So....................... to the photographs.
> 
> For the minute they're in a large cardboard box, to hopefully keep fleas inside (picked up another 4 just earlier!), however, they are burying under the vet bed, rather than lying on it and under a small size piece, but that's up to them.
> 
> Oh and by the way, another senior moment or serious typo - no idea where 6-8 weeks came from. it should have been about 5-6 weeks.
> 
> So this is their first photograph, taken when I settled them down at 9:00pm.
> 
> image
> 
> Then when we went upstairs to feed them at 10:00 Barry shouted to come and look at one of them, so I grabbed the camera and this is what I found.
> 
> Two at one end:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And two at the other:
> 
> image
> 
> This is one of the girls being toileted while half asleep!
> 
> image
> 
> And this is greedy guts, easily identified by the very snazzy nail varnish on her right hand! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Now are you all happy! :roll: :lol2:


Oh Eileen, they are beautiful!!! :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Oh Eileen, they are beautiful:flrt:Fingers crossed they all start feeding properly for you soon. How often do you need to feed them?
> Was the drey blown out the the tree because of the high winds? I was going to ask you why one had green claws :lol2:
> 
> Ive posted the bat pic on the bat groups facebook page to see if anyone can id it, if they cant I will send the pic to the natural history museum. Silly Martin gave the remains to his friends daughter for her school to look at :roll:


I was going to say in my last post, tell him to keep the remains, as some establishment or society may want to see it in the flesh, so to speak. Silly man! :bash: Tell him to ask for it back.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Oh Eileen, they are beautiful:flrt:Fingers crossed they all start feeding properly for you soon. How often do you need to feed them?
> Was the drey blown out the the tree because of the high winds? I was going to ask you why one had green claws :lol2:
> 
> Ive posted the bat pic on the bat groups facebook page to see if anyone can id it, if they cant I will send the pic to the natural history museum. Silly Martin gave the remains to his friends daughter for her school to look at :roll:


I would love to be able to save all 4, but i'm being realistic at the minute and not expecting that so I won't be disappointed.

I'm at home all day tomorrow, so will probably feed them every 2-3 hours until they get the taste of the different milk and yes the drey was blown out of the tree. It appears the people whose garden it was in picked it straight up and took it to the local vets instead of observing the cardinal rule of wildlife and waiting to see if the mother came back to care for them! :bash:

How has that photo of the bat turned sideways???? I'm more than curious!!!

Colin's right, try and get it back, it's ridiculous to give something like that to a child for school!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I would love to be able to save all 4, but i'm being realistic at the minute and not expecting that so I won't be disappointed.
> 
> I'm at home all day tomorrow, so will probably feed them every 2-3 hours until they get the taste of the different milk and yes the drey was blown out of the tree. It appears the people whose garden it was in picked it straight up and took it to the local vets instead of observing the cardinal rule of wildlife and waiting to see if the mother came back to care for them! :bash:
> 
> How has that photo of the bat turned sideways???? I'm more than curious!!!
> 
> *Colin's right, try and get it back, it's ridiculous to give something like that to a child for school*!


Definately! It could be an important natural history piece. Im positive that someone somewhere would love to examine it & hopefully answer the questions we are asking.


----------



## Shell195

The photo is still showing the right way to me. Sophie told him he needed to get it back but he says he wont as he gave it to the girl for school:bash: 
Fingers crossed for the squirrels.
Ive posted it on the bat conservation group on FB so I will show him any replies I get and keep trying to persuade him to get it back


----------



## feorag

Way ya bugger - it's the right way up again!

Wonder what's going on - it was definitely sidey ways before!

Well I'm off to bed cos need to be up early inthe morning to see to my little charges.

Like you Shell I'm hoping I can keep them all going - at least they're twice the size that Jake and Fidget were when I got them!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> The photo is still showing the right way to me. Sophie told him he needed to get it back but he says he wont as he gave it to the girl for school:bash:
> Fingers crossed for the squirrels.
> Ive posted it on the bat conservation group on FB so I will show him any replies I get and keep trying to persuade him to get it back


Tell him someone may even buy it if they think it has some importance! That may spur him into getting it back. It would be such a shame not to let it be ID'd & researched. If needbe, you could tell me which school it went to & I could email them, saying I'm a biologist & ask for the return of the bat.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Way ya bugger - it's the right way up again!
> 
> Wonder what's going on - it was definitely sidey ways before!
> 
> Well I'm off to bed cos need to be up early inthe morning to see to my little charges.
> 
> Like you Shell I'm hoping I can keep them all going - at least they're twice the size that Jake and Fidget were when I got them!


If anyone can do it, you can Eileen. Goodnight xx


----------



## Shell195

I will set Sophie onto him, she always gets her own way. Im fascinated to know what kind of bat it is.
LOL @ Eileens wonky photo, maybe its the wind  
Fingers crossed for you Eileen x


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> That's excellent Chloe - so pleased for you!!!


Thank you 



sammy1969 said:


> Chloe told you it would great didnt I or did I now i am not so sure lol brain is all befuddled but i know i posted a comment last night regarding first days.


Thanks, yes you did  I hope Glyn has a first good day at pourtsmouth uni as well.



CE1985F said:


> As far as i'm aware and according to the Breed Standard it goes off weight! Anything upto 2.7kg (6lbs), but 1.8kg - 2.7kg (4lbs - 6lbs) is the preferred weight!


Thanks Clark, I'd found the weights on the KC, though was confused since most breeds go off height.



Zoo-Man said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Chloe. Me & my friends used to spend a lot of time in the library too at lunch times. Either there or in the plant centre.


Ah we didn't look round the plant centre, I think they're taking us today or tomorrow.

That bat is weird :gasp: though why on earth would you give it to a child? The right people need to be seeing that!

Those squirrels are gorgeous :flrt: I hope they make it. I'm going to be vey unbritish and say I always preferred the greys. :blush:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone or should it be afternoon? :lol2:

Well so far so good with the squirrels. Overnight all but one has managed to keep its weight and even add a couple of grams to it and the one who didn't only lost 1g. Have only managed to get 2 to wee so far, but they would have been somewhat dehydrated yesterday, so i didn't expect any success last night. Time will tell when I go up at 1:00 to feed them again.

They're all starting to get the hang of the teat now thank goodness and I managed to feed them at 10:00 in just under an hour! :roll: Last night it took nearly and hour and a half! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Great news with the squiggles Eileen. Just been looking at the photos :flrt: how gorgeous are they?


I need a little bit of advice please ladies. I'd booked a week off this week with the intention of getting Phoenix spayed. She's five and ahalf months. The vets said she'd like to give her another month or two as she is still quite small, she said she'll probably always be small due to how much nutrition she lacked before she came to us.

Now the problem is neither of us can put holidays in until January. By which point she'll be 8-9 months. I can't cancel this week, I've already tried. So I don't know what to do.

If we got her spayed ina month or two, she'd never be alone more than 3 hours..but I was checking Libby every few minutes after her spay as she was crazy giddy and the kitten is worse than she was. So would it be safe to wait until she is 8 months? Or do you think that would effect her behaviour to much in the long run? I'm so confused and as usual Will isn't being even remotely helpful, just keeps saying it's up to me but I haven't the foggiest of what to do.


----------



## feorag

To be honest I'd be inclined not to wait.

It is possible that she might come into season before she's 8 months because she's a bit under-sized and also non-pedigree cats tend not to come into season in the winter, so there is that possibility, but it doesn't come guaranteed.

What would worry me is that if she does come into season in the next few months it will take a toll on her body, because she could well come back into season again a few weeks later - and again! And that could effect her bodily condition, which it sounds like she could do without.

Could you not put her into the vets on the Friday, pick her up and have the weekend, so you see her over the worst of the operation and past the 'vulnerable' stage??


----------



## Esarosa

Hadn't thought of doing that tbh. Atm I work shifts so my days off are always together but somewhat random. Changing my shifts back to normal in October though in theory. In which case I could put requests in for a few days straight. Might be a case of putting her in Friday (Will has the weekends off) then putting requests in for myself on the Monday Tuesday. If she's anything like Libby was she'll be an absolute nightmare. I remember her scaling the wall..collar and all. We had her confined to one room like recommended but she was a little swine :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone or should it be afternoon? :lol2:
> 
> Well so far so good with the squirrels. Overnight all but one has managed to keep its weight and even add a couple of grams to it and the one who didn't only lost 1g. Have only managed to get 2 to wee so far, but they would have been somewhat dehydrated yesterday, so i didn't expect any success last night. Time will tell when I go up at 1:00 to feed them again.
> 
> They're all starting to get the hang of the teat now thank goodness and I managed to feed them at 10:00 in just under an hour! :roll: Last night it took nearly and hour and a half! :gasp:


Im glad the babies are doing well for you:flrt: Have you named them yet or are you going to wait a while?



feorag said:


> To be honest I'd be inclined not to wait.
> 
> It is possible that she might come into season before she's 8 months because she's a bit under-sized and also non-pedigree cats tend not to come into season in the winter, so there is that possibility, but it doesn't come guaranteed.
> 
> What would worry me is that if she does come into season in the next few months it will take a toll on her body, because she could well come back into season again a few weeks later - and again! And that could effect her bodily condition, which it sounds like she could do without.
> 
> Could you not put her into the vets on the Friday, pick her up and have the weekend, so you see her over the worst of the operation and past the 'vulnerable' stage??


I agree with Eileen (as per usual:lol2


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Im glad the babies are doing well for you:flrt: Have you named them yet or are you going to wait a while?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Eileen (as per usual:lol2


 i agree with eileen
i agree with shell

i also agree that them squirrels are sooooooo cute

i agree that im also bonkers :lol2:


----------



## Nix

ditta said:


> i agree with eileen
> i agree with shell
> 
> i also agree that them squirrels are sooooooo cute
> 
> i agree that im also bonkers :lol2:


 I agree with Ditta on all of the above. ROFL :roll2:


----------



## ditta

Nix said:


> I agree with Ditta on all of the above. ROFL :roll2:


 thanks nix i owe you one :lol2:


----------



## ditta

lennys cheesy grin












still looks like cross baby roo and jerry mouse to me !!!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im glad the babies are doing well for you:flrt: Have you named them yet or are you going to wait a while?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Eileen (as per usual:lol2


:lol2:

I don't know whether to name them or not - Might just end with "the boy" and No.1, No.2 & No.3 girl - not sure yet!



ditta said:


> lennys cheesy grin
> 
> image
> 
> still looks like cross baby roo and jerry mouse to me !!!!!


:roll2: PMSL!!!

That is a brilliant photograph!! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Evening all, absolutely knackered!! 
Just got back from a walk with Oz, there's a completely enclosed field a bit away, common to be used with aggressive dog owners etc. Let her off for five minutes whilst there was no one about, ran like crazy! Then came straight back when I shouted and let me put her lead on. I think the run did her good.
Anyway I'm waiting for my bath to run, then I'm off to bed!


----------



## feorag

Bless! :flrt: Night Night Jasper - YouTube


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Bless! :flrt: Night Night Jasper - YouTube


That is brilliant Eileen made me smile for the first time today which i needed beleive me. 
Ditta that pic is brill he does have a real cheesy grin and can't wait till I get mine.
Had shrink out yesterday and he told me i had to go away from here for a few days due to all the stress but I cant so thats that and my gp told me today that i need to go onto insulin which if I remember rightly means i wont be able to learn to drive which has ssiped me off.


----------



## Amalthea

*WAVES MANIACALLY* Just popping in to say the t'internet's back up... But dinner's ready *lol*


----------



## sammy1969

YAY Jen we missed you hunny. Glad it has all been sorted


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> lennys cheesy grin
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> still looks like cross baby roo and jerry mouse to me !!!!!


 
Awww cutes:flrt:



feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> *I don't know whether to name them or not - Might just end with "the boy" and No.1, No.2 & No.3 girl - not sure yet!*
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> That is a brilliant photograph!! :2thumb:


 
Im not sure I believe you:whistling2:



cloggers said:


> Evening all, absolutely knackered!!
> Just got back from a walk with Oz, there's a completely enclosed field a bit away, common to be used with aggressive dog owners etc. Let her off for five minutes whilst there was no one about, ran like crazy! Then came straight back when I shouted and let me put her lead on. I think the run did her good.
> Anyway I'm waiting for my bath to run, then I'm off to bed!


Good girl Oz:no1: Night hun x



feorag said:


> Bless! :flrt: Night Night Jasper - YouTube


Ive seen that before its sooooo cute:flrt:



sammy1969 said:


> That is brilliant Eileen made me smile for the first time today which i needed beleive me.
> Ditta that pic is brill he does have a real cheesy grin and can't wait till I get mine.
> Had shrink out yesterday and he told me i had to go away from here for a few days due to all the stress but I cant so thats that and my gp told me today that i need to go onto insulin which if I remember rightly means i wont be able to learn to drive which has ssiped me off.


(((hugs)))



Amalthea said:


> *WAVES MANIACALLY* Just popping in to say the t'internet's back up... But dinner's ready *lol*


 
Hi Jen, up and running at long last:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> That is brilliant Eileen made me smile for the first time today which i needed beleive me.
> Ditta that pic is brill he does have a real cheesy grin and can't wait till I get mine.
> Had shrink out yesterday and he told me i had to go away from here for a few days due to all the stress but I cant so thats that and my gp told me today that i need to go onto insulin which if I remember rightly means i wont be able to learn to drive which has ssiped me off.


it wont hun,asked my mum shes been on insulin years and shes never heard of someone not being able to drive due to being on insulin aslong as your blood sugars are ok


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah well thats a relief to know Iknow at first i wont be able to but to know once they have the dose right etc I will be able to go ahead Is brill news as It is my one goal at the moment.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah well thats a relief to know Iknow at first i wont be able to but to know once they have the dose right etc I will be able to go ahead Is brill news as It is my one goal at the moment.


 
you just need to remember to take it and to eat when you should lol so i will be checking up on you


----------



## sammy1969

Yes dear I know you will and I will be good and follow all the rules as it is I am watching my broken toe like a hawk for any changes as I know I am at risk of gangrene and loosing my toe


----------



## Amalthea

Fanx!!!  Yeah, all sorted. Gary's made a formal complaint demanding our full month's rental and charge back, as well


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Fanx!!!  Yeah, all sorted. Gary's made a formal complaint demanding our full month's rental and charge back, as well


glad to hear it , what bad service :C


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Fanx!!!  Yeah, all sorted. Gary's made a formal complaint demanding our full month's rental and charge back, as well


Good for him I hate sky they wont even install here still nvm saves me the hassle everyone seems to get. And with that comment i am off for the night lol as i have another early start tomorrow and two doctors appts yet again, people will think me a hypochondriac before much longer i mean i only have 6 different doc appts this week!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> glad to hear it , what bad service :C





sammy1969 said:


> Good for him I hate sky they wont even install here still nvm saves me the hassle everyone seems to get. And with that comment i am off for the night lol as i have another early start tomorrow and two doctors appts yet again, people will think me a hypochondriac before much longer i mean i only have 6 different doc appts this week!!!!


Yeah, I am proud of him! I think I may be rubbing off on him 

Been a bit of a busy few days here... Had reiki done on me this morning to try and help with getting pregnant. It was amazing. Oh, and I'm going home on Thursday!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> That is brilliant Eileen made me smile for the first time today which i needed beleive me.
> Ditta that pic is brill he does have a real cheesy grin and can't wait till I get mine.
> Had shrink out yesterday and he told me i had to go away from here for a few days due to all the stress but I cant so thats that and my gp told me today that i need to go onto insulin which if I remember rightly eans i wont be able to learn to drive which has ssiped me off.


That's such a shame that you can't just escape for a short while, Sammy! :sad: 


Amalthea said:


> *WAVES MANIACALLY* Just popping in to say the t'internet's back up... But dinner's ready *lol*


Good to have you back! :2thumb: 


Amalthea said:


> Fanx!!!  Yeah, all sorted. Gary's made a formal complaint demanding our full month's rental and charge back, as well


I should think so! :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Just weighed my suitcase... Right on 50lbs and it's not done yet. Uh oh.... Gonna have to rethink things. I hate packing!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Just weighed my suitcase... Right on 50lbs and it's not done yet. Uh oh.... Gonna have to rethink things. I hate packing!!!


Oh dear - back to the drawing board!!!

Nic, George e-mailed your friend about Bonnie, but he got a message back saying they'd got a kitten instead! :sad:


----------



## ditta

not to leavehim out gunther.......was being strangled cos he ate my juggling ball


----------



## feorag

Aw bless him! :flrt:

Well that's my last feed of the night and I wondered why I bothered! :roll: Most of them only took about 1-2ml and one managed 3ml. They just wanted to sleep, so their body clock must already be fixed cos of them being older???

At least they've all gained weight since last night, so that's heartening!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, Im so pleasaed the baby squirrels are doing well so far. 

We went to our first comittee meeting for the ringcraft group tonight, organising things for the open show next month, etc. Im not sure whether I will be attending the show though, as Lolly is due round about the time its on, so Clark may be at the show stewarding while I wait at home with Lolly.


----------



## Amalthea

Baby squizzles?!? Why was this not in my welcome back info on what I've missed??


----------



## feorag

Morning!


Amalthea said:


> Baby squizzles?!? Why was this not in my welcome back info on what I've missed??


Oops, Jen :blush: Assumed you might have read through what you've missed.

However ....................

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/8937919-post57086.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/8938677-post57094.html

There you go!

Now I'm off to feed them - again! :roll:


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I am proud of him! I think I may be rubbing off on him
> 
> Been a bit of a busy few days here... Had reiki done on me this morning to try and help with getting pregnant. It was amazing. Oh, and I'm going home on Thursday!!!!! :whistling2:


Go Gary! Woo hoo on the going home too. I am not sure if Reiki will help you get pregnant but it is fantastically relaxing. I am guessing you and Gary have both had the relevant fertility tests?



Amalthea said:


> Just weighed my suitcase... Right on 50lbs and it's not done yet. Uh oh.... Gonna have to rethink things. I hate packing!!!


ALready 50lb, my word, how long are you going for. Are you taking lots of stuff you are leaving there or are you wanting to bring loads of stuff back? - Whenever I go away I talk a half full suitcase only and buy things there which I can't get here. Or buckets of duty free perfume (if you spot Laura Biagotti - Venezia - let me know we can't get it here anymore and it is my mum's favourite). 



feorag said:


> Oh dear - back to the drawing board!!!
> 
> Nic, George e-mailed your friend about Bonnie, but he got a message back saying they'd got a kitten instead! :sad:


Oh no, I haven't spoken to her since I told her about the bengal and Bonnie - just been really busy.  I was really hopeful that bonnie may have found a home. Back to the drawing board indeed. 



feorag said:


> Morning!Oops, Jen :blush: Assumed you might have read through what you've missed.
> 
> However ....................
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/8937919-post57086.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/8938677-post57094.html
> 
> There you go!
> 
> Now I'm off to feed them - again! :roll:


 That is your life for the next however many months. I'm off to feed the squizzels, the wonderful squizzels of fuzz... (a la, I'm off to see the wizard -of oz)


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Oh no, I haven't spoken to her since I told her about the bengal and Bonnie - just been really busy.  I was really hopeful that bonnie may have found a home. Back to the drawing board indeed.
> 
> That is your life for the next however many months. I'm off to feed the squizzels, the wonderful squizzels of fuzz... (a la, I'm off to see the wizard -of oz)


I know - I was really hopeful too - poor Bonnie! :sad:

I don't know whether the journey put them off, or whether they were in too much of a hurry to wait to sort it out? Such a shame! :sad:

There is a girl on here who already has a Somali who is very keen to take her, but she lives at the other end of the country, so getting Bonnie down there is going to be difficult.

Yes, squiggles have taken over my life - definitely!


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from the vets as Karla has a sore ear. Ive been treating it for 5 days with Surolan with no improvement so I now have an ear cleaner and Canaural. She was very well behaved but she always is:flrt: I was talking to the vet abot Sasha and she says that she could have always had a brain problem which is why she was so evil 

Im glad the squirrels are doing well Eileen:no1:
Poor Bonnie, I hope she finds her forever home soon.
Jen how long are you going for?Thats a very heavy suitcase:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> Go Gary! Woo hoo on the going home too. I am not sure if Reiki will help you get pregnant but it is fantastically relaxing. I am guessing you and Gary have both had the relevant fertility tests?
> 
> 
> 
> ALready 50lb, my word, how long are you going for. Are you taking lots of stuff you are leaving there or are you wanting to bring loads of stuff back? - Whenever I go away I talk a half full suitcase only and buy things there which I can't get here. Or buckets of duty free perfume (if you spot Laura Biagotti - Venezia - let me know we can't get it here anymore and it is my mum's favourite).


Neither of us have had any tests done, because it's only been 5 months.... I'm just impatient 

I'm going for 3 weeks, but am planning on coming back with two suitcases 

*goes to look at squizzles*

Oh!! Just had my hair done:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww Eileen!!!!!! SQUIZZLES!!!!!


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> I know - I was really hopeful too - poor Bonnie! :sad:
> 
> I don't know whether the journey put them off, or whether they were in too much of a hurry to wait to sort it out? Such a shame! :sad:
> 
> There is a girl on here who already has a Somali who is very keen to take her, but she lives at the other end of the country, so getting Bonnie down there is going to be difficult.
> 
> Yes, squiggles have taken over my life - definitely!


Hmm I'm not headed to cornwall any time soon or I could have taken her from York down. 



Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the vets as Karla has a sore ear. Ive been treating it for 5 days with Surolan with no improvement so I now have an ear cleaner and Canaural. She was very well behaved but she always is:flrt: I was talking to the vet abot Sasha and she says that she could have always had a brain problem which is why she was so evil
> 
> Im glad the squirrels are doing well Eileen:no1:
> Poor Bonnie, I hope she finds her forever home soon.
> Jen how long are you going for?Thats a very heavy suitcase:lol2:


 for Sasha, Squishes Shell. Seems like you spend all your time (and money) at the vets!



Amalthea said:


> Neither of us have had any tests done, because it's only been 5 months.... I'm just impatient
> 
> I'm going for 3 weeks, but am planning on coming back with two suitcases
> 
> *goes to look at squizzles*
> 
> Oh!! Just had my hair done:
> 
> image


I can't see your photo  It's annoying waiting but 5 months isn't that long! If you were taking hormones before it can take about 6 months to get your system back to normal. Early days yet but fingers crossed for you. x



Amalthea said:


> Awwww Eileen!!!!!! SQUIZZLES!!!!!


Talk about state the bleedin obvious


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> I can't see your photo  It's annoying waiting but 5 months isn't that long! If you were taking hormones before it can take about 6 months to get your system back to normal. Early days yet but fingers crossed for you. x
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about state the bleedin obvious


It's a FB photo, that's why 

Yeah, I know it's early days... I'm just not the most patient of people *lol*

And yup! I am good at that! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys. Me & Clark have been to another kennel Club seminar tonight, about the responsibilities of a show steward. Unfortunately the guy giving the lecture was sooooo boring!!!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys. Me & Clark have been to another kennel Club seminar tonight, about the responsibilities of a show steward. Unfortunately the guy giving the lecture was sooooo boring!!!


:lol2: Did you fall asleep?


----------



## cloggers

Good morning all!

Finally start lessons today after three days of induction. First one is kennel and cattery management, so I'm quite looking forward to it. 
Sorry I haven't been here, I don't get home till 6 and by that point all I can think of is bed :lol2: I'll have a proper read through at the weekend.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Amalthea

Just a quick one... On the way to the air port!!!  I'll be about on fb and will try to check in from time to time here, too...


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Jen, have a wonderful holiday and try to pop in to let us know what you're up to, cos not all of us are on Facebook ya know! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm not about much in the late hours, because I'm definitely finding that my squiggles have set their routine and just aren't interested in food in the evening. If you remember I fed the other 2 every 3 hours, day and night and then put them onto 4 hourly feeds by this time, but they were so young when I got them, they adapted to me.

Being older these squiggles seem to have their normal routine of sleeping from dusk to dawn, so they only take about 1-3ml (if that, with some of them) when I've been feeding them at 12:00 before I go to bed, so I'm keeping them on the 3 hourly feeds, but giving them their last feed at about 10:00 - 10:30 and then going to bed myself so I can be up again at 5:45 to feed them at 6:00.

Childminding day today, but Daniel is now staying for lunch to get him acclimatised to a full day, so I don't have to pick him up until 1:00pm, so gonna feed the squigs in 10 mins and take them to Roz's then I can feed them at 1:00 when I get back home with Daniel and 4:00.

Unfortunately I've got a cat club committee meeting tonight, so Barry will have to do the 7:00pm feed! Bless him! :flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

Has anybody got any friends that show dogs? We have 13 breeds that have no entries yet for the Fylde open show!


----------



## Nix

Amalthea said:


> Just a quick one... On the way to the air port!!!  I'll be about on fb and will try to check in from time to time here, too...


Do I have you on FB? facebook.com/nixiness is me


----------



## Nix

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys. Me & Clark have been to another kennel Club seminar tonight, about the responsibilities of a show steward. Unfortunately the guy giving the lecture was sooooo boring!!!


Nothing worse than a boring lecture.



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Did you fall asleep?


My friend slept throught the whole of his final year of uni on my left shoulder in lectures. He got a good degree cause he used my notes!



cloggers said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Finally start lessons today after three days of induction. First one is kennel and cattery management, so I'm quite looking forward to it.
> Sorry I haven't been here, I don't get home till 6 and by that point all I can think of is bed :lol2: I'll have a proper read through at the weekend.
> Enjoy your day everyone


Don't worry things will settle down into a routine soon. I know everyone gives you advice and no one follows it and then gets to the end and wishes they had - whatever you do, write your notes up ASAP so you know what your shorthand means and you can fill in odd details you remember. Then go back and read them again in a few days time!



Amalthea said:


> Just a quick one... On the way to the air port!!!  I'll be about on fb and will try to check in from time to time here, too...


Have a fab holiday!



feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Jen, have a wonderful holiday and try to pop in to let us know what you're up to, cos not all of us are on Facebook ya know! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm not about much in the late hours, because I'm definitely finding that my squiggles have set their routine and just aren't interested in food in the evening. If you remember I fed the other 2 every 3 hours, day and night and then put them onto 4 hourly feeds by this time, but they were so young when I got them, they adapted to me.
> 
> Being older these squiggles seem to have their normal routine of sleeping from dusk to dawn, so they only take about 1-3ml (if that, with some of them) when I've been feeding them at 12:00 before I go to bed, so I'm keeping them on the 3 hourly feeds, but giving them their last feed at about 10:00 - 10:30 and then going to bed myself so I can be up again at 5:45 to feed them at 6:00.
> 
> Childminding day today, but Daniel is now staying for lunch to get him acclimatised to a full day, so I don't have to pick him up until 1:00pm, so gonna feed the squigs in 10 mins and take them to Roz's then I can feed them at 1:00 when I get back home with Daniel and 4:00.
> 
> Unfortunately I've got a cat club committee meeting tonight, so Barry will have to do the 7:00pm feed! Bless him! :flrt:


Oh my you sound really busy.



CE1985F said:


> Has anybody got any friends that show dogs? We have 13 breeds that have no entries yet for the Fylde open show!


We know Northernwolf the husky breeders. You short of siberians?


----------



## CE1985F

Nix said:


> Nothing worse than a boring lecture.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend slept throught the whole of his final year of uni on my left shoulder in lectures. He got a good degree cause he used my notes!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry things will settle down into a routine soon. I know everyone gives you advice and no one follows it and then gets to the end and wishes they had - whatever you do, write your notes up ASAP so you know what your shorthand means and you can fill in odd details you remember. Then go back and read them again in a few days time!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a fab holiday!
> 
> 
> Oh my you sound really busy.
> 
> 
> 
> *We know Northernwolf the husky breeders. You short of siberians?*


We have no entries for the following breeds:-

Min Pin's
Chihuahua's
Westie's
G.S.P's
Australian Silky
Dalmatian
Boston Terrier (Think we've sorted this one)
Afghan
Lhasa Apso
Cocker Spaniel
ESS
Newfoundland
Shetland Sheepdog


----------



## feorag

Quite a few missing breeds then, a few of which I thought would be popular enough that you'd have had entries???

Maybe people are cutting down and saving their money for the Championship Shows and getting titles?


----------



## Nix

No Chi entries? I am surprised! I am guessing as you are stewarding you can't enter either of yours...


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Quite a few missing breeds then, a few of which I thought would be popular enough that you'd have had entries???
> 
> Maybe people are cutting down and saving their money for the Championship Shows and getting titles?


Champ shows are getting more expensive, they aren't helping the other shows by putting their entries up!



Nix said:


> No Chi entries? I am surprised! I am guessing as you are stewarding you can't enter either of yours...


 
We're on the committee and our rules state that officers and committee member don't show at the shows!


----------



## Nix

CE1985F said:


> Champ shows are getting more expensive, they aren't helping the other shows by putting their entries up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're on the committee and our rules state that officers and committee member don't show at the shows!


 
So I can come and show one of your chi's for you then?


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. No point wishing you a good holiday Jen as you have already gone:lol2:Ive been at the sanctuary all day then came in after calling at Asda and exercised the dogs as I never had chance this morning.

Im glad the squigs are doing well Eileen:2thumb:
Hi Nix, only another couple of weeks and I can go and visit Mowgli:flrt:
Im sat hear cuddling Harley and trying my best not to fall asleep!


----------



## feorag

Well that's me home from my committee meeting, later than usual cos I stopped at Tesco on the way home to use their toilets and buy some double cream for the squigs and ended up spending £20.00. :roll:

So we've just had warm hot cross buns with my home made plum and apple jam!:mf_dribble:

In case I don't have time to get on tomorrow morning, got another busy day! :gasp: Squigs to feed at 6:30, bag packing at North Shields for Sanctuary, 10:00 - 12:00, home to feed squiggles at 12:30 and then off to the other side (west) of Newcastle for a Blue Cross Meeting and back home to feed the squigs at 3:30! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Did you fall asleep?


Bloody felt like it! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> So I can come and show one of your chi's for you then?


Nope, our dogs aren't allowed to be entered. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. its been very quiet on here since Eileens last post, in fact nothing at all:gasp:


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Evening all. No point wishing you a good holiday Jen as you have already gone:lol2:Ive been at the sanctuary all day then came in after calling at Asda and exercised the dogs as I never had chance this morning.
> 
> Im glad the squigs are doing well Eileen:2thumb:
> Hi Nix, only another couple of weeks and I can go and visit Mowgli:flrt:
> Im sat hear cuddling Harley and trying my best not to fall asleep!


Yay Mowgli! How awesome. 



feorag said:


> Well that's me home from my committee meeting, later than usual cos I stopped at Tesco on the way home to use their toilets and buy some double cream for the squigs and ended up spending £20.00. :roll:
> 
> So we've just had warm hot cross buns with my home made plum and apple jam!:mf_dribble:
> 
> In case I don't have time to get on tomorrow morning, got another busy day! :gasp: Squigs to feed at 6:30, bag packing at North Shields for Sanctuary, 10:00 - 12:00, home to feed squiggles at 12:30 and then off to the other side (west) of Newcastle for a Blue Cross Meeting and back home to feed the squigs at 3:30! :gasp:


The squigs are on double cream? - I didn't know they could digest lactose. Handy info! 

Eileen you are making me drool plum and apple jam *melt*



Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, our dogs aren't allowed to be entered. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah well, you won't be needing them - I'll come and baby sit for a day.


----------



## sammy1969

MOrning All It has been so quiet on here lately where has everyone been?
I have been up since daft o'clock this morning and so I am now bored till glyn gets up and we can both carry on in spare room at least tilli have to go to docs again this afternoon


----------



## feorag

Afternoon all!


Shell195 said:


> Morning all. its been very quiet on here since Eileens last post, in fact nothing at all:gasp:


That's pretty scary! :gasp: 

Where was everyone last night!!!



Nix said:


> The squigs are on double cream? - I didn't know they could digest lactose. Handy info!


They aren't being fed double cream, but I add about 2-3 fl oz to 7-8fl oz of goats milk in the early days, because squirrels fat requirements are very high. St Tiggywinkles told me to do it when I was handrearing the stoat. They told me higher quantities, but I'm not doing that with the squigs, just adding a third.

I'm actually loving the plum and apple jam- it's very flavoursome. I made some strawberry jam the same day and we tested both that night on toast and to be honest the strawberry was quite bland after the plum and apple.


----------



## Nix

Lol I didn't come across quite right - I didn't think they were being fed solely double cream - lol. I assumed with something like Esbilac. Just didn't know that they could digest it was all. 

You handreared a stoat? Was it friendly. Pictures?!

Your jam sounds lovely!


----------



## Esarosa

Nix said:


> Lol I didn't come across quite right - I didn't think they were being fed solely double cream - lol. I assumed with something like Esbilac. Just didn't know that they could digest it was all.
> 
> You handreared a stoat? Was it friendly. Pictures?!
> 
> Your jam sounds lovely!



Omg you've not seen the videos on youtube of Miss Stoatie?!

Careful Nix, you'll come away desperate for one..she was adorable :flrt:


----------



## Nix

Nope, can't view youtube at work so unless I surf on RFUK at home (which is pretty unusual) I miss the videos. The only reason I ask is because I have met the grand total of one stoat before and he was EVIL! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen has a thread about her stoats on here but you cant see the pics until her bandwith is renewed. I too had an orphan stoat for a short while, he was older than Eileens though


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Morning all. its been very quiet on here since Eileens last post, in fact nothing at all:gasp:





feorag said:


> Afternoon all!That's pretty scary! :gasp:
> 
> Where was everyone last night!!!


Have you 2 got me on your Ignore List or something??? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well we took Lolly for her scan this morning. The vet could only see some fluid in her uterus, so she thinks its a bit early to tell with Lolly, especially seeing as she's so small. She recommended bringing her back in a couple of weeks, but thats more expense so I doubt we will. She said that it certainly looks like lolly is pregnant. I think we'll just play the waiting game.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well we took Lolly for her scan this morning. The vet could only see some fluid in her uterus, so she thinks its a bit early to tell with Lolly, especially seeing as she's so small. She recommended bringing her back in a couple of weeks, but thats more expense so I doubt we will. She said that it certainly looks like lolly is pregnant. I think we'll just play the waiting game.


 

No Col, of course not:blush:
Fingers crossed Lolly is pregnant, my friends GSD bitch was mated and got scanned last Monday. She not pregnant


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Lol I didn't come across quite right - I didn't think they were being fed solely double cream - lol. I assumed with something like Esbilac. Just didn't know that they could digest it was all.
> 
> You handreared a stoat? Was it friendly. Pictures?!
> 
> Your jam sounds lovely!


I didn't think you would think I was feeding purely double cream, but they aren't lactose intolerant, and the double cream just increases the fat content somewhat for them. 

:gasp: You didn't meet Little Miss Stoaty??? :gasp:

I'll have you know madam that she had her own fan club on here and some even had "Little Miss Stoaty's No.2 fan" added - me being No.1 of course!!

Well allow me to introduce the approximately 3wk old, skinny 28g scraggy wonder!










A few weeks later with eyes finally open 










And another week laterlooking stunningly beautiful at 7-8 weeks!



















And so that you have the link to my video channel, here's one of my favourite vids of her. If you click on my video list there are loads of her and loads of the previous squirrels and some of my cats and kittens too! :2thumb:

Orphaned stoat - 8-9 wks - playing - YouTube




Zoo-Man said:


> Have you 2 got me on your Ignore List or something??? :whistling2:


Eh?? :crazy: What??? :crazy:

Colin, how could I possibly ignore you?? :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well Im glad to see that you 2 haven't put me on Ignore. I only said it cos Shell posted this morning saying that nothing was posted after your last post, but I posted twice after you last night. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> No Col, of course not:blush:
> Fingers crossed Lolly is pregnant, my friends GSD bitch was mated and got scanned last Monday. She not pregnant


The vet said the only time her uterus would look like it did on the scan was either when she's in season, theres an infection there, or she's pregnant. So she's certainly not in season, theres no infection, so that should hopefully mean she's pregnant. I hate waiting for things....... :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> The vet said the only time her uterus would look like it did on the scan was either when she's in season, theres an infection there, or she's pregnant. So she's certainly not in season, theres no infection, so that should hopefully mean she's pregnant. I hate waiting for things....... :devil:


ARRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHH I hate waiting lol the suspense is going to kill me and I want a puppy from her as she is fab.

Ok question why is it when you tell someone that you are not allowed to haveanything else put on your plate as you are that stressed that you are having a breakdown they still come to you with their problems and get you to help them sort them out or am I just asking for something that I shouldn't?


----------



## cloggers

sammy1969 said:


> Ok question why is it when you tell someone that you are not allowed to haveanything else put on your plate as you are that stressed that you are having a breakdown they still come to you with their problems and get you to help them sort them out or am I just asking for something that I shouldn't?


Honestly I don't know, but I exploded at someone for doing just that today. I don't think they listen.
Hope your ok :grouphug:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Bloody felt like it! :lol2:


 
Boring meetings alway send me to sleep:lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, our dogs aren't allowed to be entered. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


There is always next time 




Just so you dont feel ignored:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I didn't think you would think I was feeding purely double cream, but they aren't lactose intolerant, and the double cream just increases the fat content somewhat for them.
> 
> :gasp: You didn't meet Little Miss Stoaty??? :gasp:
> 
> I'll have you know madam that she had her own fan club on here and some even had "Little Miss Stoaty's No.2 fan" added - me being No.1 of course!!
> 
> Well allow me to introduce the approximately 3wk old, skinny 28g scraggy wonder!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And another week laterlooking stunningly beautiful at 7-8 weeks!
> 
> image
> 
> A few weeks later with eyes finally open
> 
> image
> 
> And so that you have the link to my video channel, here's one of my favourite vids of her. If you click on my video list there are loads of her and loads of the previous squirrels and some of my cats and kittens too! :2thumb:
> 
> Orphaned stoat - 8-9 wks - playing - YouTube
> 
> 
> Eh?? :crazy: What??? :crazy:
> 
> Colin, how could I possibly ignore you?? :flrt:


 
I cant believe how bad she looked when you first got her:gasp:
I know Ive seen all the pics and videos but I had forgotten how bad she actually was


----------



## sammy1969

cloggers said:


> Honestly I don't know, but I exploded at someone for doing just that today. I don't think they listen.
> Hope your ok :grouphug:


THink I am about to do the same I mean its bad enough that I am always there for them when they need me without question, but the first time I need them they are just ignoring me as it means they can't get the support they think is there right to have regardless of what it is doing to me, and to top it allI have one friend having a go at me for not being online when she needs me I just feel like telling them both to eff off


----------



## cloggers

sammy1969 said:


> THink I am about to do the same I mean its bad enough that I am always there for them when they need me without question, but the first time I need them they are just ignoring me as it means they can't get the support they think is there right to have regardless of what it is doing to me, and to top it allI have one friend having a go at me for not being online when she needs me I just feel like telling them both to eff off


I get it 100%, I'm here without hesitation for them, the minute I need a chat they're busy. 
Some people believe its their given right to walk all over you, sadly I let them do it :roll:

Sometimes you need a good explosion, it means 3 people now aren't speaking to me but I have a peaceful night. You can't please everyone Sam, regardless of how hard we try : victory:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> THink I am about to do the same I mean its bad enough that I am always there for them when they need me without question, but the first time I need them they are just ignoring me as it means they can't get the support they think is there right to have regardless of what it is doing to me, and to top it allI have one friend having a go at me for not being online when she needs me I just feel like telling them both to eff off





cloggers said:


> I get it 100%, I'm here without hesitation for them, the minute I need a chat they're busy.
> Some people believe its their given right to walk all over you, sadly I let them do it :roll:
> 
> Sometimes you need a good explosion, it means 3 people now aren't speaking to me but I have a peaceful night. You can't please everyone Sam, regardless of how hard we try : victory:


 
I used to be like you 2 but the older I get the less I let people treat me this way!


----------



## sammy1969

You and I are very alike Chloe it seems I am always being walked all over as well I just a unable to say no to someone in need and as my shrink said on monday if I dont get rid of someof what is on my plate right now I am going to end up being sectioned as it giving me a complete breakdown and I dont want to be sectioned again but some of my mates just dont get the message that I need a break sometimes too and that I cant carry the weight of the world on my shoulders as I am only human not a frigging god. 
Shell how did you learn how to do it as I need to learn rather fast?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed Lolly is pregnant, my friends GSD bitch was mated and got scanned last Monday. She not pregnant


Oh dear - that's a shame!



sammy1969 said:


> ARRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHH I hate waiting lol the suspense is going to kill me and I want a puppy from her as she is fab.
> 
> Ok question why is it when you tell someone that you are not allowed to haveanything else put on your plate as you are that stressed that you are having a breakdown they still come to you with their problems and get you to help them sort them out or am I just asking for something that I shouldn't?


Cos that's what happens in life, sadly.

Even in the midst of all my own problems I've still had a lot of my friends moaning at me about their problems - often pathetically simple compared to mine. Every now and then I get really ssiped off and that when I end up saying that I don't want to seem unsympathetic, but if their problem was all I had to deal with in my life, then I'd gladly swap them places!!! That usually shuts them up and makes them look like selfish b*stards - which is what they are and then they apologise! Why don't you try it? You really do need to sort them out for your own peace of mind!



Shell195 said:


> I cant believe how bad she looked when you first got her:gasp:
> I know Ive seen all the pics and videos but I had forgotten how bad she actually was


It's weird isn't it? I forget because she ended up so pretty, but yes she was a mucky, scraggy little b*gger! :lol2: :flrt:

We had such a laugh tonight. The kits have been eating 4-5ml at every feed today and yet tonight at 8:00 most of them only wanted about 2 ml (again you see I think their body clocks are telling them night time is sleep time not eat time) and then they wanted to run around. We've been feeding and putting them in a cat carrier on the bed until they are fed to save time trying to identify which one has been fed and which one hasn't, so we put them all in there but left the door open. The 2 who had eaten the most then promptly fell asleep and the other 2 went daft running around in and out the carrier.

One of them was trying so hard to get the 2 sleeping ones to wake up and the other one was more interested in us. I put an empty toilet roll holder in and she was going berserke running into it, looking like a squirrel roll :lol:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear - that's a shame!
> 
> Cos that's what happens in life, sadly.
> 
> Even in the midst of all my own problems I've still had a lot of my friends moaning at me about their problems - often pathetically simple compared to mine. Every now and then I get really ssiped off and that when I end up saying that I don't want to seem unsympathetic, but if their problem was all I had to deal with in my life, then I'd gladly swap them places!!! That usually shuts them up and makes them look like selfish b*stards - which is what they are and then they apologise! Why don't you try it? You really do need to sort them out for your own peace of mind!
> 
> It's weird isn't it? I forget because she ended up so pretty, but yes she was a mucky, scraggy little b*gger! :lol2: :flrt:
> 
> We had such a laugh tonight. The kits have been eating 4-5ml at every feed today and yet tonight at 8:00 most of them only wanted about 2 ml (again you see I think their body clocks are telling them night time is sleep time not eat time) and then they wanted to run around. We've been feeding and putting them in a cat carrier on the bed until they are fed to save time trying to identify which one has been fed and which one hasn't, so we put them all in there but left the door open. The 2 who had eaten the most then promptly fell asleep and the other 2 went daft running around in and out the carrier.
> 
> *One of them was trying so hard to get the 2 sleeping ones to wake up and the other one was more interested in us. I put an empty toilet roll holder in and she was going berserke running into it, looking like a squirrel roll :lol:*


 
I think a video is needed:whistling2:

When people try and offload on me I wait for a gap and tell them my life history, they soon shut up:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> I think a video is needed:whistling2:
> 
> When people try and offload on me I wait for a gap and tell them my life history, they soon shut up:lol2:


Ahhhh now that one I will have to try Shell if I can get a word in edgewise lol.


----------



## cloggers

sammy1969 said:


> You and I are very alike Chloe it seems I am always being walked all over as well I just a unable to say no to someone in need and as my shrink said on monday if I dont get rid of someof what is on my plate right now I am going to end up being sectioned as it giving me a complete breakdown and I dont want to be sectioned again but some of my mates just dont get the message that I need a break sometimes too and that I cant carry the weight of the world on my shoulders as I am only human not a frigging god.
> Shell how did you learn how to do it as I need to learn rather fast?


My dr has said before that I take too much on, especially listening to others problems and ignoring mine wise, and college has got a letter from my old school, which means I'm already on the list for the college counsellor (so much for a fresh start :devil. 
Have any of my friends listened to this, have they bloody hell :whip: As difficult as it is, you're just going to have to turn round and say no. Yes you may lose friends, but I'd rather have true friends than my head be in tatters from selfish people.



feorag said:


> Cos that's what happens in life, sadly.
> 
> Even in the midst of all my own problems I've still had a lot of my friends moaning at me about their problems - often pathetically simple compared to mine. Every now and then I get really ssiped off and that when I end up saying that I don't want to seem unsympathetic, but if their problem was all I had to deal with in my life, then I'd gladly swap them places!!! That usually shuts them up and makes them look like selfish b*stards - which is what they are and then they apologise! Why don't you try it? You really do need to sort them out for your own peace of mind!


It always sounds really selfish and 'me me me' but some things that people complain to me about are so trivial, I'm certainly not the worst of in the world, but you listen to what they're saying and I can't help being selfish thinking "I'd do anything to swap problems with you?"


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think a video is needed:whistling2:
> 
> When people try and offload on me I wait for a gap and tell them my life history, they soon shut up:lol2:


Two good suggestions there! :lol2:

Re. the first one, I said to Barry we will have to video this tomorrow! Our bedroom light is pretty dark cos it's one of those ceiling fans with little spots underneath which are pointed around the room. So tomorrow in daylight we'll try again!

Re. the second one, you could try that one Sammy - wait for them to hesitate and jump in with the "did I tell you about what happened to me the other day" or "did I tell you about my latest trip to the hospital" etc and then don't stop for breath so they can't get back in! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> When people try and offload on me I wait for a gap and tell them my life history, *they soon shut up*:lol2:


I must just have arrogant friends..


----------



## feorag

Sammy you really need to say to these so-called friends who obviously prioritise themselves over you (therefore *not *real friends!!!) that you are really sorry, but you cannot take on board their problems at the minute because you have too many of your own to deal with. You're just gonna have to get hard woman!!! :bash:

In the meantime a little update on squiggles having fun:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j0RBLHyVeY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQdL9wKnHfo


----------



## cloggers

Had to wrestle old man dog down  
He's been licking his paw the past few days. I grabbed him and checked him over, the pad on one of his toes was quite smooth, so I presumed he'd scuffed it on the pavement on a walk and left him to it though have been keeping an eye on it just in case. 
He waddled in before and kept raising his paw up, he's only licked it red raw. He's missing all his fur from one toe  I've bandaged it up and put a sock on to keep it dry. 

I'm going to take him to the vets on monday, anything in particular I should ask them to check for?
I know a lot of people say obsessive paw licking is behavioural and I've had it with Oz, but nothing has changed. He's living the exact way he's been living for the past 10/11 years, the only thing that's changed is he's sleeping more and wanting to walk less, which I've put down to his age?


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Had to wrestle old man dog down
> He's been licking his paw the past few days. I grabbed him and checked him over, the pad on one of his toes was quite smooth, so I presumed he'd scuffed it on the pavement on a walk and left him to it though have been keeping an eye on it just in case.
> He waddled in before and kept raising his paw up, he's only licked it red raw. He's missing all his fur from one toe  I've bandaged it up and put a sock on to keep it dry.
> 
> I'm going to take him to the vets on monday, anything in particular I should ask them to check for?
> I know a lot of people say obsessive paw licking is behavioural and I've had it with Oz, but nothing has changed. He's living the exact way he's been living for the past 10/11 years, the only thing that's changed is he's sleeping more and wanting to walk less, which I've put down to his age?


Its not usually the pad they lick so maybe he has scuffed it. I would dip it in salt water once a day which will keep it clean and see how he is next week.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Boring meetings alway send me to sleep:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> There is always next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you dont feel ignored:whistling2:


Har har, smart arse! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Sammy you really need to say to these so-called friends who obviously prioritise themselves over you (therefore *not *real friends!!!) that you are really sorry, but you cannot take on board their problems at the minute because you have too many of your own to deal with. You're just gonna have to get hard woman!!! :bash:
> 
> In the meantime a little update on squiggles having fun:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j0RBLHyVeY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQdL9wKnHfo


OMG Eileen, they are sooooo cute!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - quick visit cos I'm bag packing at Asda in an hour and got to get some shopping for Kim on the way.

Squigs are fine - Unfortunately I broke my Catac orphan bottle the other day and all I could get at PaH was a Beaphar and the teat is much more rigid and much shorter than the Catac teats, so trying to get them onto this new bottle is hard work, but one has taken to it well and is feeding great. The other 3 refuse point blank to recognise it as a teat at all, so they are still being fed from a 5ml syringe, but they aren't taking as much as the stronger girl, so have lost weight by about 1g per day.

However, as you can see they are still very active and wanting to run around, jump and climb up us, so I'm still hoping that all 3 make it.

And that's me off until after 3:00


----------



## Shell195

Orphan animals are a pain for bonding with a teat:whip: Im sure they will soon get the hang of the new one though.
Have a good day bag packing Eileen.


*waves* to Colin:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Im off to the sanctuary shortly.


----------



## feorag

You're right Shell (about the teats) and definitely the younger they are the easier it tends to be from my perspective to get them to adapt. The longer they have the genuine thing the harder it is for them to accept the rubber alternative!

Back from bag packing - I hate packing my own bloody shopping never mind standing for nearly 3 hours packing someone else's, but hey ho - needs must! :roll:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Its not usually the pad they lick so maybe he has scuffed it. I would dip it in salt water once a day which will keep it clean and see how he is next week.


Thanks, I bathed it before. He wasn't impressed, and still isn't talking to me :roll:



feorag said:


> You're right Shell (about the teats) and definitely the younger they are the easier it tends to be from my perspective to get them to adapt. The longer they have the genuine thing the harder it is for them to accept the rubber alternative!
> 
> Back from bag packing - I hate packing my own bloody shopping never mind standing for nearly 3 hours packing someone else's, but hey ho - needs must! :roll:


I did bag-packing a couple of months ago, possibly the most boring thing I've ever done. Though like you said, needs must.

Ozzy got weighed three weeks back, she's 25.4kg. So I decided before that I'd measure her, 23.5" at the withers. My little pups growing up :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Haha my big sis went on holiday with her daughter and youngest son, trust her to find this man:roll2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Haha my big sis went on holiday with her daughter and youngest son, trust her to find this man:roll2:
> 
> image



My eyes :gasp:


This is gonna sound a little strange, but one of Phoenix's claws on her back paw is thicker than the others :? I was going to take her to the vets about it but Will says that I'm being a bit of a hypochondriac. I've just never seen anything like it before, and I'm worried that if it's thicker she won't be able to retract it..or am I being daft?

Chloe sorry to hear about the old mans foot  seems to be a foot day in general.


----------



## feorag

Sorry, but I thought !!! 

Just wondered if any of you have heard of or used Vetericyn???

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/753894-has-anyone-heard-used-vetericyn.html

And if you have, what did you think of it?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Haha my big sis went on holiday with her daughter and youngest son, trust her to find this man:roll2:
> 
> image


<in Borat voice> "Iz naaiiiice!" :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im starting to doubt Lolly's pregnancy now. She still looks round after eating, & her teats are up, but after yesterday's scan, I'm doubting things. I'm hoping that maybe its just because she's so small & there may only be a couple of pups which are tiny, hence why they didn't show on the scan, only fluid in the uterus. We'll just have to wait & see. But if she isn't pregnant, that scuppers some plans of ours. One is paying my parent's back over £800 that they have lent us since the shop fire. Another is getting another show dog. 

We had some bad news yestrday that basically means after we have paid rent & bills, we are left with about £80 to live on each month. We are just hoping that Clark manages to get a job before we end up rumaging through the neighbours bins for food.


----------



## cloggers

Esarosa said:


> This is gonna sound a little strange, but one of Phoenix's claws on her back paw is thicker than the others :? I was going to take her to the vets about it but Will says that I'm being a bit of a hypochondriac. I've just never seen anything like it before, and I'm worried that if it's thicker she won't be able to retract it..or am I being daft?
> 
> Chloe sorry to hear about the old mans foot  seems to be a foot day in general.


Rather irritating foot day :devil:
He's limping on it now, and keeps sneaking behind the couch to lick it. He's got no hair on one of his toes now. I'm going to give him till wednesday with salt baths then we'll go to the vets.

I honestly couldn't say about Phoenix's claw, does it seem to cause any discomfort?



feorag said:


> Sorry, but I thought !!!
> 
> Just wondered if any of you have heard of or used Vetericyn???
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/753894-has-anyone-heard-used-vetericyn.html
> 
> And if you have, what did you think of it?


Never heard of it? Sounds to good to be true though?



Zoo-Man said:


> Im starting to doubt Lolly's pregnancy now. She still looks round after eating, & her teats are up, but after yesterday's scan, I'm doubting things. I'm hoping that maybe its just because she's so small & there may only be a couple of pups which are tiny, hence why they didn't show on the scan, only fluid in the uterus. We'll just have to wait & see. But if she isn't pregnant, that scuppers some plans of ours. One is paying my parent's back over £800 that they have lent us since the shop fire. Another is getting another show dog.
> 
> We had some bad news yestrday that basically means after we have paid rent & bills, we are left with about £80 to live on each month. We are just hoping that Clark manages to get a job before we end up rumaging through the neighbours bins for food.


I hope she is pregnant, sounds like you need it. 

Just as a tip, we went through a phase of living on a similar amount. My mum wrote a list of food we'd buy at the start of every month. Then we'd stick to that religiously. It's just a case of sacrificing a few things. Hopefully Clark will get a job soon : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> My eyes :gasp:
> 
> 
> This is gonna sound a little strange, but one of Phoenix's claws on her back paw is thicker than the others :? I was going to take her to the vets about it but Will says that I'm being a bit of a hypochondriac. I've just never seen anything like it before, and I'm worried that if it's thicker she won't be able to retract it..or am I being daft?
> 
> Chloe sorry to hear about the old mans foot  seems to be a foot day in general.


 
Could it be an unshed sheath?



feorag said:


> Sorry, but I thought !!!
> 
> Just wondered if any of you have heard of or used Vetericyn???
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/753894-has-anyone-heard-used-vetericyn.html
> 
> And if you have, what did you think of it?


Ive replied on your thread, it sound really good and even has a facebook page. I cant see how it works though.



Zoo-Man said:


> Im starting to doubt Lolly's pregnancy now. She still looks round after eating, & her teats are up, but after yesterday's scan, I'm doubting things. I'm hoping that maybe its just because she's so small & there may only be a couple of pups which are tiny, hence why they didn't show on the scan, only fluid in the uterus. We'll just have to wait & see. But if she isn't pregnant, that scuppers some plans of ours. One is paying my parent's back over £800 that they have lent us since the shop fire. Another is getting another show dog.
> 
> We had some bad news yestrday that basically means after we have paid rent & bills, we are left with about £80 to live on each month. We are just hoping that Clark manages to get a job before we end up rumaging through the neighbours bins for food.


Its called sods law and it always happens when you need something the most:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> I hope she is pregnant, sounds like you need it.
> 
> Just as a tip, we went through a phase of living on a similar amount. My mum wrote a list of food we'd buy at the start of every month. Then we'd stick to that religiously. It's just a case of sacrificing a few things. Hopefully Clark will get a job soon : victory:


We were ok before, as most of our rent was paid by Housing Benefit, but now they have killed all but a few pound a week of that (as they say we are now recieving more than the law says we need to live on), meaning that my wage of about £560 a month (18.5 contracted hours a week) has to deal with £400 rent, £140 ish for bills, then theres car & pet insurance, so we'll be left with a bit of Clark's job seekers allowance. It so pees me off when you see scrotes down the road who aren't attempting to look for work, spend the day in their pyjamas & dressing gown drinking cans of beers from lunch time, have a flock of delinquant kids, who get all the hand-outs they can get handed to them on a plate. Clark has applied for so many jobs, & had interviews, but just can't get lucky. He has an interview on Wednesday afternoon, so we are hoping he gets it.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Im starting to doubt Lolly's pregnancy now. She still looks round after eating, & her teats are up, but after yesterday's scan, I'm doubting things. I'm hoping that maybe its just because she's so small & there may only be a couple of pups which are tiny, hence why they didn't show on the scan, only fluid in the uterus. We'll just have to wait & see. But if she isn't pregnant, that scuppers some plans of ours. One is paying my parent's back over £800 that they have lent us since the shop fire. Another is getting another show dog.
> 
> We had some bad news yestrday that basically means after we have paid rent & bills, we are left with about £80 to live on each month. We are just hoping that Clark manages to get a job before we end up rumaging through the neighbours bins for food.


Aw Colin - that would be sad if she isn't pregnant.

And so sorry to hear about your finances - money worries are so not fun!!



Shell195 said:


> Could it be an unshed sheath?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive replied on your thread, it sound really good and even has a facebook page. I cant see how it works though.


You beat me to it! :bash:

I was going to say it sounds like an unshed sheath. Often when I see that I clip the claw and the whole sheath just breaks apart and falls off Katie! I really don't think it's anything to worry about.

I couldn't work out how something can kill bacteria and not be an anti-biotic, but that's what they are claiming. I just thought cos it can be used on almost any critter it would be a useful thing to have in the medical cabinet, but was hoping someone else had used it. It is however, pretty new over here so that might be why???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw Colin - that would be sad if she isn't pregnant.
> 
> And so sorry to hear about your finances - money worries are so not fun!!
> 
> You beat me to it! :bash:
> 
> I was going to say it sounds like an unshed sheath. Often when I see that I clip the claw and the whole sheath just breaks apart and falls off Katie! I really don't think it's anything to worry about.
> 
> I couldn't work out how something can kill bacteria and not be an anti-biotic, but that's what they are claiming. I just thought cos it can be used on almost any critter it would be a useful thing to have in the medical cabinet, but was hoping someone else had used it. It is however, pretty new over here so that might be why???


Re the claw you should have guessed I would have said that 
It has really good comments on facebook!


----------



## feorag

I knew that you would, I just wanted to beat you to it! :grin1:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We were ok before, as most of our rent was paid by Housing Benefit, but now they have killed all but a few pound a week of that (as they say we are now recieving more than the law says we need to live on), meaning that my wage of about £560 a month (18.5 contracted hours a week) has to deal with £400 rent, £140 ish for bills, then theres car & pet insurance, so we'll be left with a bit of Clark's job seekers allowance. It so pees me off when you see scrotes down the road who aren't attempting to look for work, spend the day in their pyjamas & dressing gown drinking cans of beers from lunch time, have a flock of delinquant kids, who get all the hand-outs they can get handed to them on a plate. Clark has applied for so many jobs, & had interviews, but just can't get lucky. He has an interview on Wednesday afternoon, so we are hoping he gets it.


 
It sounds like you have the same type of neighbours as me:bash: They spend all their time and benefits drinking and smoking in the front of their houses while their kids and pets go without :devil:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I knew that you would, I just wanted to beat you to it! :grin1:


 
:rotfl:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys, it just gets to me. We're surely due a decent chunk of good luck.

We're going to a charity fun dog show tomorrow in Lytham, near Blackpool, in support of a local Rottweiler rescue. I think we're just taking Indy.

Chloe, you should come along & bring Ozzy!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys, it just gets to me. We're surely due a decent chunk of good luck.
> 
> We're going to a charity fun dog show tomorrow in Lytham, near Blackpool, in support of a local Rottweiler rescue. I think we're just taking Indy.
> 
> Chloe, you should come along & bring Ozzy!


 
What type of work is Clark looking for ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like you have the same type of neighbours as me:bash: They spend all their time and benefits drinking and smoking in the front of their houses while their kids and pets go without :devil:


Oh yes hun, our street is as rough as a badger's arse. Thankfully we live at the 'posh' end. But you see young women in their pyjamas, dressing gown & slippers walking down the road pushing a pram, with a can of larger, & stinking of weed, at 2pm! It makes me sick! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> What type of work is Clark looking for ?


Well all his past ecperience is customer service/managerial, so anything like that really. He has applied for call centre jobs & store manager jobs mainly, but just hasn't been lucky enough to reach the final base.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well all his past ecperience is customer service/managerial, so anything like that really. He has applied for call centre jobs & store manager jobs mainly, but just hasn't been lucky enough to reach the final base.


 
Fingers crossed that something comes along soon x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed that something comes along soon x


Thanks hun. He's worked since the age of about 13, as a paperboy, a milkman's helper (getting up at the crack of dawn at that age, how many teenagers would do that?), started part-time at the local Spar store, eventually working his way up to store manager! So he would make a brilliant member of someone's team, if only he could get a break.


----------



## feorag

Poor Clark - such a pity he can't get that break!


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys, it just gets to me. We're surely due a decent chunk of good luck.
> 
> We're going to a charity fun dog show tomorrow in Lytham, near Blackpool, in support of a local Rottweiler rescue. I think we're just taking Indy.
> 
> *Chloe, you should come along & bring Ozzy!*


Sadly the beast is still in season :roll:, and I'm at my grans tomorrow. Have a good time though : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Poor Clark - such a pity he can't get that break!


I know Eileen, its a crying shame. 



cloggers said:


> Sadly the beast is still in season :roll:, and I'm at my grans tomorrow. Have a good time though : victory:


Ah yes, I forgot about Ozzy being in season.


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone Sorry about last night I had to sort something out yeah i know I am going to have you all shout at me but I didnt get much of a choice on this one and I did look up and say to the people concerned not to come again as I wasn't able to help in the future, and i did get a few things off my chest in the process on the way they were treating me. 

Coli know exactly what you mean when it comes to the con artists on the dole I hate o admit this butI got so fed up with one family who were conning the system I actually shopped them to the dwp stating where and when they were working and what benefits they were claiming which included tax credits income support incapacity benefit and dla as well as housing benefit and council tax benefit. Now this isn't something i am proud of but I get sipped off with these people who sit on their lazy backsides day in day out and get everything on a platter and people like you and I have to fight for every penny we get only to have benefits taken away from you at every oportunity. I do hope Lolly is pregnant though not just for my sake but for yours too as you truly do deserve to have something go your way hun


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody  I'm in the good ole US of A now... Had the worst travel getting here (if anybody saw on fb... long story)... USAirways will be reimbursing me something for that. They just don't know it yet  But I'm here now  Just popping in to say "hi"


----------



## feorag

Morning all - hope you're having a good sleep Jen as it'll be early morning where you are now! My last journey to the USA was a total nightmare too - in fact bet it was worse than yours! :lol2:

Whole day off today so we're off to the woods in between feeds to search for suitable branches to build a network of branches in the kitten pen for the squigs to get some action.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody  I'm in the good ole US of A now... Had the worst travel getting here (if anybody saw on fb... long story)... USAirways will be reimbursing me something for that. They just don't know it yet  But I'm here now  Just popping in to say "hi"


Hi Jen I am following you on facebook 



feorag said:


> Morning all - hope you're having a good sleep Jen as it'll be early morning where you are now! My last journey to the USA was a total nightmare too - in fact bet it was worse than yours! :lol2:
> 
> Whole day off today so we're off to the woods in between feeds to search for suitable branches to build a network of branches in the kitten pen for the squigs to get some action.


I cant wait to see the squigs in action:2thumb:


Ive been cleaning as per usual:whip: We are off to look at brand new cars today as Steves firm are offer a greatly subsidised lease car for 2 years at a time and its gonna cost less than what we spend on the one we have now(they pay for everything other than the fuel):no1: Ive never driven a brand new car:gasp:
Ive also got a home visit to do then Im off to the sanctuary again.

Karla`s ear still isnt right so I will be off to the vets with her again this week


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I cant wait to see the squigs in action:2thumb:
> 
> Ive been cleaning as per usual:whip: We are off to look at brand new cars today as Steves firm are offer a greatly subsidised lease car for 2 years at a time and its gonna cost less than what we spend on the one we have now(they pay for everything other than the fuel):no1: Ive never driven a brand new car:gasp:
> Ive also got a home visit to do then Im off to the sanctuary again.
> 
> Karla`s ear still isnt right so I will be off to the vets with her again this week


Barry works for Peugeot and they have a scheme where all staff can lease a car at a greatly reduced rate for a year. The monthly rate depends on the size of the car. Everything is free, as you say, except the petrol and after you've done a certain mileage or 1 year, whichever comes first you hand it in and get another brand new one! 

The motive being more Peugeots seen on the road, more publicity. lol: I typed *pubicity!!! :lol*

We did think long and hard about it, cos I could get one too at the same rate, but to be honest, because Barry is a mechanic and can fix our cars for free and get the parts at wholesale price, it was going to cost us more, so we stuck with our old bangers!

I think it's a good deal though for someone who has an old car and no 'tame' mechanic to fix it for them.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Barry works for Peugeot and they have a scheme where all staff can lease a car at a greatly reduced rate for a year. The monthly rate depends on the size of the car. Everything is free, as you say, except the petrol and after you've done a certain mileage or 1 year, whichever comes first you hand it in and get another brand new one!
> 
> The motive being more Peugeots seen on the road, more publicity. lol: I typed *pubicity!!! :lol*
> 
> We did think long and hard about it, cos I could get one too at the same rate, but to be honest, because Barry is a mechanic and can fix our cars for free and get the parts at wholesale price, it was going to cost us more, so we stuck with our old bangers!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a good deal though for someone who has an old car and no 'tame' mechanic to fix it for them.


 
Steve is a great mechanic if you like the problem made worse:lol2: We only need one car as one of us is tied to the house unless any victims will dog sit for us:roll: (no more dogs for us) 
Pubicity!!!!!:lol2:
The scheme is to get greener cars on the road which suits us fine.
It depends on the size of the car as to how much you pay and every 2 years you get a new one


----------



## feorag

In that case it sounds perfect for you and then you get to look posh in your brand new car and people think you've got loadsa money! :roll2: PMSL!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone Sorry about last night I had to sort something out yeah i know I am going to have you all shout at me but I didnt get much of a choice on this one and I did look up and say to the people concerned not to come again as I wasn't able to help in the future, and i did get a few things off my chest in the process on the way they were treating me.
> 
> Coli know exactly what you mean when it comes to the con artists on the dole I hate o admit this butI got so fed up with one family who were conning the system I actually shopped them to the dwp stating where and when they were working and what benefits they were claiming which included tax credits income support incapacity benefit and dla as well as housing benefit and council tax benefit. Now this isn't something i am proud of but I get sipped off with these people who sit on their lazy backsides day in day out and get everything on a platter and people like you and I have to fight for every penny we get only to have benefits taken away from you at every oportunity. I do hope Lolly is pregnant though not just for my sake but for yours too as you truly do deserve to have something go your way hun


I understand just where your coming from hun, it makes me sick that just because Im not a smack-head or alcoholic & don't pop out children left right & centre, I have to scrape through on pittance. :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We went to the charity fun dog show today, & met our friends from ringcraft there. I took Indy in the Cutest Puppy novelty class, where she was placed 4th out of 4. Yes, you heard me, 4th out of 4!!! The judge was a girl who goes to our ringcraft sometimes, & thinks she's a bit of something special. Her breed is Rottweilers, & she hasn't shown any interest in Indy before, so I shouldn't have been too suprised that 2 chubby Labrador pups & a scruffy mongrel beat her.

Later, I took her to the Pedigree Classes ring where I entered her in the Any Variety Toy class, where she walked awfully due to the Chinese Crested behind us having its nose halfway up her arse! The judge commented on this, & said she walked much better without a nose up her bum. She awarded Indy 1st place! 

Then in Best In Show, Indy got Reserve Best Puppy In Show! :no1:


----------



## feorag

Yay!!! :2thumb: Well done Indy!!! :2thumb:

I hope you made sure the girl saw that!!! :whistling2:

Well we changed our minds and decided that we would just go to PaH and buy some hanging toys and ropes and Barry would build some bars with some wood he has in the garage. We'll save the natural wood hunt until we're ready to fill their outdoor pen.

So we fed them at 4:00 and I took a video of them playing on the bed around all their new stuff - that is apart from the great long twisted rope that reaches right across the kitten pen and which was only £9.99! :gasp: I was gobsmacked at the price cos a rope hammock is £11.99 and a lot of the dog toys using these ropes with a tennis ball, cost nearly that and there's a fraction of the rope used compared to this rope bridge.

We also bought them a rope and log parrot swing which looks pretty interesting for them, a tennis ball on a rope a 3 junction wheat tunnel and a kind of grass/hay woven ball which we will hang halfway up the pen, cos my ratty boys love theirs! So we came home over £30 lighter! :lol2:

I'm busy uploading the video, but it's about 11 minutes long and it's gonna take over 2 hours to upload! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yay!!! :2thumb: Well done Indy!!! :2thumb:
> 
> I hope you made sure the girl saw that!!! :whistling2:
> 
> Well we changed our minds and decided that we would just go to PaH and buy some hanging toys and ropes and Barry would build some bars with some wood he has in the garage. We'll save the natural wood hunt until we're ready to fill their outdoor pen.
> 
> So we fed them at 4:00 and I took a video of them playing on the bed around all their new stuff - that is apart from the great long twisted rope that reaches right across the kitten pen and which was only £9.99! :gasp: I was gobsmacked at the price cos a rope hammock is £11.99 and a lot of the dog toys using these ropes with a tennis ball, cost nearly that and there's a fraction of the rope used compared to this rope bridge.
> 
> We also bought them a rope and log parrot swing which looks pretty interesting for them, a tennis ball on a rope a 3 junction wheat tunnel and a kind of grass/hay woven ball which we will hang halfway up the pen, cos my ratty boys love theirs! So we came home over £30 lighter! :lol2:
> 
> I'm busy uploading the video, but it's about 11 minutes long and it's gonna take over 2 hours to upload! :gasp:


Thanks Eileen. The girl saw, & she'll also see it as my Facebook status, so she'll get the message. :2thumb:

We also popped into our Pets At Home on the way home, to ask my friend who works there if she thought the manager would donate some things for our Fylde Kennel Association open show raffle next month. She's going to ask him tomorrow, as he wasn't in today. 

Im looking forward to seeing those gorgeous little bundles of red fur enjoying their new toys. :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Only 197 minutes to go! :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Only 197 minutes to go! :roll2:


Wake me up when its done! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> In that case it sounds perfect for you and then you get to look posh in your brand new car and people think you've got loadsa money! :roll2: PMSL!!!!


I wish :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> We went to the charity fun dog show today, & met our friends from ringcraft there. I took Indy in the Cutest Puppy novelty class, where she was placed 4th out of 4. Yes, you heard me, 4th out of 4!!! The judge was a girl who goes to our ringcraft sometimes, & thinks she's a bit of something special. Her breed is Rottweilers, & she hasn't shown any interest in Indy before, so I shouldn't have been too suprised that 2 chubby Labrador pups & a scruffy mongrel beat her.
> 
> Later, I took her to the Pedigree Classes ring where I entered her in the Any Variety Toy class, where she walked awfully due to the Chinese Crested behind us having its nose halfway up her arse! The judge commented on this, & said she walked much better without a nose up her bum. She awarded Indy 1st place!
> 
> Then in Best In Show, Indy got Reserve Best Puppy In Show! :no1:


 
At least she won this class:no1: The woman sounds a dog snob, I love rotties but it wouldnt put me off choosing a small breed in a show class



feorag said:


> Yay!!! :2thumb: Well done Indy!!! :2thumb:
> 
> I hope you made sure the girl saw that!!! :whistling2:
> 
> Well we changed our minds and decided that we would just go to PaH and buy some hanging toys and ropes and Barry would build some bars with some wood he has in the garage. We'll save the natural wood hunt until we're ready to fill their outdoor pen.
> 
> So we fed them at 4:00 and I took a video of them playing on the bed around all their new stuff - that is apart from the great long twisted rope that reaches right across the kitten pen and which was only £9.99! :gasp: I was gobsmacked at the price cos a rope hammock is £11.99 and a lot of the dog toys using these ropes with a tennis ball, cost nearly that and there's a fraction of the rope used compared to this rope bridge.
> 
> We also bought them a rope and log parrot swing which looks pretty interesting for them, a tennis ball on a rope a 3 junction wheat tunnel and a kind of grass/hay woven ball which we will hang halfway up the pen, cos my ratty boys love theirs! So we came home over £30 lighter! :lol2:
> 
> I'm busy uploading the video, but it's about 11 minutes long and it's gonna take over 2 hours to upload! :gasp:


Sounds cool:2thumb:



feorag said:


> Only 197 minutes to go! :roll2:


Yawnnnnnnnnnnnn



Zoo-Man said:


> Wake me up when its done! :lol2:


Me to Ive been so busy today and still have things left to do. I bought a tiny starved hoglet home tonight, she only weighs 2 ounces, Im not sure she will make it though  What makes it even sadder is she was found curled up next to a hedgehog boot cleaner outside someones back door


----------



## cloggers

urgh
Got the day off tomorrow, since my work experience paperwork isn't sorted yet. I was quite looking forward to a leisurely half ten wake up and potter round the house.
Instead, I'm up at 7, sort the boys out, walk the dog, go swimming, take the dog to the vets (Oz!) come back, then go to my Nannas for dinner. So much for my lazy day :roll:

Anyway yeah, taking Oz to the vets tomorrow, she has big red patches on her skin everywhere :gasp: God knows where they've come from, but she's itching like mad so I'm gonna take her to be checked out. Still salt bathing old man, though he's got till wednesday to show some improvment, then we're off to the vets with him.
Which reminds me Shell, I hope Karla's ear improves soon : victory:


----------



## Shell195

This morning Dolly dot dog came in season for the first time:flrt:The problem is its made her wonkiness worse :bash: I left her to have a first season to be sure she was big and strong but maybe Ive made the wrong decision  Shes fine at the minute but before she was listing sideways and walking by leaning on the wall:bash: I love this little girl so much(no wonder she is so spoilt) and hate to see her like this.

Chloe, Ozzie sounds like she has hot spots so some kind of allergy, GSD really do suffer with hot spots.


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> This morning Dolly dot dog came in season for the first time:flrt:The problem is its made her wonkiness worse :bash: I left her to have a first season to be sure she was big and strong but maybe Ive made the wrong decision  Shes fine at the minute but before she was listing sideways and walking by leaning on the wall:bash: I love this little girl so much(no wonder she is so spoilt) and hate to see her like this.
> 
> Chloe, Ozzie sounds like she has hot spots so some kind of allergy, GSD really do suffer with hot spots.


Oh no 
Hopefully it'll stop soon. I doubt you've made the wrong decision, it could just be a coincidence? :grouphug:

My first thought was an allergy, though my mum has been racking her brain trying to think of something she's eaten differently or if she's been somewhere new. 
The only thing we could think of was she went on the park this morning and there has been rumour that the football club has been spraying it with chemicals :bash:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Wake me up when its done! :lol2:


Well I don't know WTF happened, but when I sat down to have my tea at 8:00 it was saying 206 minutes to go, :crazy: so you will be asleep by the time it's uploaded at this rate! It's now saying 59 minutes, so I might have time to upload it after squirrel bed-time food.

We fed them at 7:30 and put them back in the pen and they were all over the place. One managed after numerous attempts to get on top of the cat carrier and then he was off, over the carrier and jumped to the straw ball, :gasp: which we didn't think he'd be dextrous enough to do yet. They've been along the rope and in the hammock so really enjoying the space and 'furniture'.


Shell195 said:


> Me to Ive been so busy today and still have things left to do. I bought a tiny starved hoglet home tonight, she only weighs 2 ounces, Im not sure she will make it though  What makes it even sadder is she was found curled up next to a hedgehog boot cleaner outside someones back door


 Awwww..................  That made me want to cry that it had curled up beside a hedgehog boot cleaner! Poor little critter I hope you can get it going!


Shell195 said:


> This morning Dolly dot dog came in season for the first time:flrt:The problem is its made her wonkiness worse :bash: I left her to have a first season to be sure she was big and strong but maybe Ive made the wrong decision  Shes fine at the minute but before she was listing sideways and walking by leaning on the wall:bash: I love this little girl so much(no wonder she is so spoilt) and hate to see her like this.
> 
> Chloe, Ozzie sounds like she has hot spots so some kind of allergy, GSD really do suffer with hot spots.


I hope Dolly is OK - it sounds so worrying for you!

I think Ozzie has hot spots too and I thought straight away about that Vetericyn spray, cos it said it worked on hot spots.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> I think Ozzie has hot spots too and I thought straight away about that Vetericyn spray, cos it said it worked on hot spots.


Does it? this stuff sounds like a miracle cure. 
I've just read up on hot spots, says they're quite common and can be started with fleas? So it could be the itching from that that has caused a reaction. Taking her to see if we can get to the bottom of it, going to ask if it could tie in with the occasional gunky eyes as well. 
We've also dug out the insurance policy, just in case :roll:


----------



## feorag

It does read like a miracle cure, doesn't it??? I just wish someone had tried it so that we could find out if it did anything it claimed, although I can't see how they can make claims like that if it doesn't work.

Now I'm off to feed babies bed-time meal and straight to bed, so the video finally uploaded and I've put it on the squiggle thread.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/8971988-post30.html

And goodnight to everyone who is still there!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I wish :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least she won this class:no1: The woman sounds a dog snob, I love rotties but it wouldnt put me off choosing a small breed in a show class
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds cool:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Yawnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> Me to Ive been so busy today and still have things left to do. I bought a tiny starved hoglet home tonight, she only weighs 2 ounces, Im not sure she will make it though  *What makes it even sadder is she was found curled up next to a hedgehog boot cleaner outside someones back door *


Aww, the poor little thing!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Eileen, they really are such beautiful critters, them red bushy-tailed rats! :flrt:

Shell, poor Dolly sounds like not only has she got her hormones to contend with, but also her condition too, bless her. I hope she picks up.

Chloe, lets hope Ozzy's hot spots calm down & give her some relief soon.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Eileen, they really are such beautiful critters, them red bushy-tailed rats! :flrt:
> 
> Shell, poor Dolly sounds like not only has she got her hormones to contend with, but also her condition too, bless her. I hope she picks up.
> 
> Chloe, lets hope Ozzy's hot spots calm down & give her some relief soon.


 
Thanks Col, I worry about her so much, she hasnt got a nasty bone in her body. Her wonkiness doesnt bother her at all and she still tries to carry on as normal


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thanks Col, I worry about her so much, she hasnt got a nasty bone in her body. Her wonkiness doesnt bother her at all and she still tries to carry on as normal


Aww, bless her. How old is she now?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, bless her. How old is she now?


Dolly is about 7 months old, I cant beleive how time has flown.
Morning all


----------



## cloggers

Morning 
I'm not going swimming today (which I'm sort of glad about) I've never felt so ill 

Took dog out before, she found the only muddy, water-logged part of the field. She's such a mud magnet :whip: Still got the hot spots and still itching so I'll ring the vets when they open. Its a drop in centre so isn't open till 11:30.

I can't believe Dolly is 7 months :gasp: Then again I can't believe Ozzy is 9months in 17 days :gasp


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Morning
> I'm not going swimming today (which I'm sort of glad about) I've never felt so ill
> 
> Took dog out before, she found the only muddy, water-logged part of the field. She's such a mud magnet :whip: Still got the hot spots and still itching so I'll ring the vets when they open. Its a drop in centre so isn't open till 11:30.
> 
> I can't believe Dolly is 7 months :gasp: Then again I can't believe Ozzy is 9months in 17 days :gasp


 

White dogs and mud always seem to go together:lol2: Karla and Kye like to race through mud but it doesnt show up until they get home:bash:
Our babies have grown up:flrt:
I hope you feel better soon, whats up?


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> White dogs and mud always seem to go together:lol2: Karla and Kye like to race through mud but it doesnt show up until they get home:bash:
> Our babies have grown up:flrt:
> I hope you feel better soon, whats up?


She loves mud, I've told my mum if she was black/brown she wouldn't go near it :whip: I've just walked in the front room and she's wiped it all up the couch :devil:
They grow so fast, it'll be there birthdays before we know it :flrt:
Thanks, I honestly don't know. I've got the shakes and I just feel generally sick. My HMS is acting up as well. According to my mother I looked like death when I got up :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Shell, how's Dolly this morning? And the little hedgehog, how's it doing?

My first dog was a very cream coloured yellow lab and he was a mud magnet - loved it! Many a time he's had a hosepipe turned on him, especially at my friend's farm, cos in those days I didn't have an estate car!

What's wrong with you Chloe??

Darcey has had terrible gastro enteritis since Friday. Elise has twice taken her to the docs, well Friday to the docs, Saturday to the hospital. The problem is she will not drink the electrolyte and has been lying like a ragdoll since then, although thankfully she has picked up this morning and managed to keep a little bit of potato (with sugar and salt on) down. Elise started with it on Saturday night and Lee, who'd been away golfing and only got home on Friday night, started last night, so it's definitely been a virus they've picked up rather than something they've eaten. :sad:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Darcey has had terrible gastro enteritis since Friday. Elise has twice taken her to the docs, well Friday to the docs, Saturday to the hospital. The problem is she will not drink the electrolyte and has been lying like a ragdoll since then, although thankfully she has picked up this morning and managed to keep a little bit of potato (with sugar and salt on) down. Elise started with it on Saturday night and Lee, who'd been away golfing and only got home on Friday night, started last night, so it's definitely been a virus they've picked up rather than something they've eaten. :sad:


Blooming heck, I hope they're all feeling better soon.


----------



## feorag

Well the baby is now on the mend. Elise has stopped being sick and Lee was never sick but has diarrhoea. It's been a hard weekend for them, because the baby just wanted to be cuddled all the time and was just moaning, so they had to swap care for toilet breaks! :whistling2:

Thankfully the worst is now over though! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Its always worse when babies are ill  Mine would never touch electrolytes either but would drink flat lemonade which seemed to help.

Dolly was fine but keeps having mild wonkiness  Im really wishing I had her spayed before her season now:bash: It seems hormones set her off so I imagine its stress related as when she was teething she was the same. When shes wonky she tries to carry on as normal, playing and running round :roll:


ETA My hoglet isnt doing well at all, her movements are very slow even though shes toasty warm and shes not keen on feeding  Im going to see the vet with her when I go to the sanctuary later


----------



## cloggers

We used to have flat diet coke when we were younger, my gran seemed to sense when we were ill so always had a bottle handy.

Just rung the vets, they open at 11 so I rang at five past to get a decent appointment. 12:50!! that's the soonest appointment they can give me, and they tried to squeeze her in because of what I was describing. I think she may be allergic to flea dirt, since I've just pulled 6 of the b:censor:ds off her :bash:

This is ridiculous, she's been flea'd with frontline combo, and we've completely nuked the house with 'staykill', followed all the vets instructions, daily brushes to get the dead ones/flea dirt out. I'm fuming.

On a lighter note, my mum is on her way home. Apparently I sounded quite pathetic on the phone, so she's coming to look after me :roll:


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Haha my big sis went on holiday with her daughter and youngest son, trust her to find this man:roll2:
> 
> image


OMG I will never sleep again.


Zoo-Man said:


> <in Borat voice> "Iz naaiiiice!" :lol2:


 
:devil:Ebil man!



Zoo-Man said:


> Im starting to doubt Lolly's pregnancy now. She still looks round after eating, & her teats are up, but after yesterday's scan, I'm doubting things. I'm hoping that maybe its just because she's so small & there may only be a couple of pups which are tiny, hence why they didn't show on the scan, only fluid in the uterus. We'll just have to wait & see. But if she isn't pregnant, that scuppers some plans of ours. One is paying my parent's back over £800 that they have lent us since the shop fire. Another is getting another show dog.
> 
> We had some bad news yestrday that basically means after we have paid rent & bills, we are left with about £80 to live on each month. We are just hoping that Clark manages to get a job before we end up rumaging through the neighbours bins for food.


So sorry to hear things are pants honey xxx Lots of positive wishes from us. If you are in my area, drop in and I'll happily make you a huge lasagne with plenty of leftover to go in your freezer. 



Zoo-Man said:


> We were ok before, as most of our rent was paid by Housing Benefit, but now they have killed all but a few pound a week of that (as they say we are now recieving more than the law says we need to live on), meaning that my wage of about £560 a month (18.5 contracted hours a week) has to deal with £400 rent, £140 ish for bills, then theres car & pet insurance, so we'll be left with a bit of Clark's job seekers allowance. It so pees me off when you see scrotes down the road who aren't attempting to look for work, spend the day in their pyjamas & dressing gown drinking cans of beers from lunch time, have a flock of delinquant kids, who get all the hand-outs they can get handed to them on a plate. Clark has applied for so many jobs, & had interviews, but just can't get lucky. He has an interview on Wednesday afternoon, so we are hoping he gets it.


 
Always the way, those that don't need it get all the benefits. 



sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone Sorry about last night I had to sort something out yeah i know I am going to have you all shout at me but I didnt get much of a choice on this one and I did look up and say to the people concerned not to come again as I wasn't able to help in the future, and i did get a few things off my chest in the process on the way they were treating me.
> 
> Coli know exactly what you mean when it comes to the con artists on the dole I hate o admit this butI got so fed up with one family who were conning the system I actually shopped them to the dwp stating where and when they were working and what benefits they were claiming which included tax credits income support incapacity benefit and dla as well as housing benefit and council tax benefit. Now this isn't something i am proud of but I get sipped off with these people who sit on their lazy backsides day in day out and get everything on a platter and people like you and I have to fight for every penny we get only to have benefits taken away from you at every oportunity. I do hope Lolly is pregnant though not just for my sake but for yours too as you truly do deserve to have something go your way hun


I would have shopped them in too. I am happy for my taxes to go to people that really need it but the scroungers really ssip me off!



Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody  I'm in the good ole US of A now... Had the worst travel getting here (if anybody saw on fb... long story)... USAirways will be reimbursing me something for that. They just don't know it yet  But I'm here now  Just popping in to say "hi"


Hope that it wasn't so traumatic that it is taking away from your holiday. Eat some blowpops for me (if you don't know them, lollipops with bubblegums in them - hideously full of colourings and fabulous).



Shell195 said:


> Me to Ive been so busy today and still have things left to do. I bought a tiny starved hoglet home tonight, she only weighs 2 ounces, Im not sure she will make it though  What makes it even sadder is she was found curled up next to a hedgehog boot cleaner outside someones back door


So cute and so sad  I hope the little one pulls through. House hog! Pickature (picture)?


----------



## Nix

cloggers said:


> We used to have flat diet coke when we were younger, my gran seemed to sense when we were ill so always had a bottle handy.
> 
> Just rung the vets, they open at 11 so I rang at five past to get a decent appointment. 12:50!! that's the soonest appointment they can give me, and they tried to squeeze her in because of what I was describing. I think she may be allergic to flea dirt, since I've just pulled 6 of the b:censor:ds off her :bash:
> 
> This is ridiculous, she's been flea'd with frontline combo, and we've completely nuked the house with 'staykill', followed all the vets instructions, daily brushes to get the dead ones/flea dirt out. I'm fuming.
> 
> On a lighter note, my mum is on her way home. Apparently I sounded quite pathetic on the phone, so she's coming to look after me :roll:


 
Do you think they may just be ones she picked up on her walk?
Poor oz. Hope you are feeling better soon too Chloe - bless ya mum. Mine would have just told me to get on with it!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My hoglet isnt doing well at all, her movements are very slow even though shes toasty warm and shes not keen on feeding  Im going to see the vet with her when I go to the sanctuary later


I'm really sorry to hear that - poor wee thing. I hope the vet can help!



cloggers said:


> We used to have flat diet coke when we were younger, my gran seemed to sense when we were ill so always had a bottle handy.
> 
> Just rung the vets, they open at 11 so I rang at five past to get a decent appointment. 12:50!! that's the soonest appointment they can give me, and they tried to squeeze her in because of what I was describing. I think she may be allergic to flea dirt, since I've just pulled 6 of the b:censor:ds off her :bash:
> 
> This is ridiculous, she's been flea'd with frontline combo, and we've completely nuked the house with 'staykill', followed all the vets instructions, daily brushes to get the dead ones/flea dirt out. I'm fuming.
> 
> On a lighter note, my mum is on her way home. Apparently I sounded quite pathetic on the phone, so she's coming to look after me :roll:


Flat coke is brilliant for sickness, even morning sickness, but I wouldn't give it to a tiny baby - have you seen what it does to a rusty screw! :gasp:

As Nic says, the fleas could have jumped on board and the Frontline might not have had a chance to work yet. Loads of cats get what's known as miliary dermatitis which is an allergy to the flea saliva, rather than the dirt.

And as far as your mum is concerned - that what mums do!

:up: the Mumbusters!!! :roll2:


----------



## Nix

Chloe - are you walking oz in long grass (especially where other dogs go) at all? Maybe try a different route where less dogs go and with short grass?


----------



## feorag

Nic, did you see my piccies of Little Miss Stoaty that I posted on Friday night?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, time certainly has flown Shell! Mind you, Indy is 10 months old now! All our babies are growing up fast!

Chloe, I hope the vet can help Ozzy's itchyness. And I hope you are feeling better soon too.

Nic, your a darlin! :flrt:


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Nic, did you see my piccies of Little Miss Stoaty that I posted on Friday night?


Noope must have missed them. Will go back and look.

Edit - went back and had a look. Oh my she looked terrible but didn't she blossom into a very lovely girl! What happened to her?

Colin - you are welcome hun. any time.


----------



## cloggers

Nix, she's walked on short grass on a playing field, but there are a lot of dogs so we'll try somewhere else. 
Vet said she's most likely had a reaction to the bites and it's been aggravated by her scratching. She's had an anti-inflammatory/histamine injection which appears to have reduced the itchiness. The vet is amazed that the frontline hasn't worked so has put stronghold on her, down her back. Spoken to a few people that have said frontline didn't work but stronghold did so fingers crossed.

If shes still itching and has inflamed patches in 3-4 weeks then we're under strict instructions to take her back to start checking for anything else. Though the vet is pretty sure it's the flea bites.


----------



## Nix

cloggers said:


> Nix, she's walked on short grass on a playing field, but there are a lot of dogs so we'll try somewhere else.
> Vet said she's most likely had a reaction to the bites and it's been aggravated by her scratching. She's had an anti-inflammatory/histamine injection which appears to have reduced the itchiness. The vet is amazed that the frontline hasn't worked so has put stronghold on her, down her back. Spoken to a few people that have said frontline didn't work but stronghold did so fingers crossed.
> 
> If shes still itching and has inflamed patches in 3-4 weeks then we're under strict instructions to take her back to start checking for anything else. Though the vet is pretty sure it's the flea bites.


If she keeps up with the allergic reaction she can have piriton daily without long term effects. Worth talking to the vet.


----------



## feorag

Poor Ozzy - as if it isn't bad enough being a woman and having to put up with "the curse" (although imao she's got nowt to complain about if it's only every 6 months!! :lol, but she's got allergies too!

Bless her! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Poor Oz, I hope she stops itching soon.
The hoglet took a turn for the worse and appeared stiff, lifeless and bloated. Took her to the vets and requested pts..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Got her out of her carrier and the little minx was up mooching round, the vet now has it confirmed that I am a total loony:lol2: God knows what was up with her but she seems a lot better now:2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Aye, i'm hoping the itching goes with the fleas, if not the vet said we'll have a great time trying to work out what she could be allergic to, as she said they can be allergic to all sorts. I'll ring them tomorrow and ask about the piriton. 

Shell, they love proving us wrong don't they. Oz didn't scratch once at the vets, whilst I had to drag her there as she kept stopping to itch :roll:

Glad the hedgehog is ok though, hopefully she'll continue to improve.

Which reminds me, Colin, I know your in Preston which is a bit of a trek from here, but with the chance of Lolly being pregnant I thought I'd mention there's been a parvovirus outbreak here. Just to let you know and if you have any friends round here with young pups : victory:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The hoglet took a turn for the worse and appeared stiff, lifeless and bloated. Took her to the vets and requested pts..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> Got her out of her carrier and the little minx was up mooching round, the vet now has it confirmed that I am a total loony:lol2: God knows what was up with her but she seems a lot better now:2thumb:


I'm so sorry and I'm so embarrassed :blush: But I have to admit I :lol2: when I read this! :roll2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm so sorry and I'm so embarrassed :blush: But I have to admit I :lol2: when I read this! :roll2:


 
I felt suitably embarrased myself:blush:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Aye, i'm hoping the itching goes with the fleas, if not the vet said we'll have a great time trying to work out what she could be allergic to, as she said they can be allergic to all sorts. I'll ring them tomorrow and ask about the piriton.
> 
> Shell, they love proving us wrong don't they. Oz didn't scratch once at the vets, whilst I had to drag her there as she kept stopping to itch :roll:
> 
> Glad the hedgehog is ok though, hopefully she'll continue to improve.
> 
> Which reminds me, Colin, I know your in Preston which is a bit of a trek from here, but with the chance of Lolly being pregnant I thought I'd mention there's been a parvovirus outbreak here. Just to let you know and if you have any friends round here with young pups : victory:


 
Flea allergy is my first thought and if not that then wheat allergy(change to wheat free food) its just a case of picking the most obvious and ruling them out one by one.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, what a little tinker that Hedgehog is! You should call her April (as in April fool) :lol2:

Chloe, thanks for the parvo warning hun. Regarding the possibility of Ozzy's allergy, my old boy Joe, the JRT who was put to sleep a few months ago, had a skin allergy where he would scratch & gnaw at his feet & groin until his skin was red raw. After a few visits to the vets, I tried changing his food. I found that James Well Beloved did the trick.


----------



## Amalthea

Just another quick pop in so you know I'm not dead *lol*


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Poor Oz, I hope she stops itching soon.
> The hoglet took a turn for the worse and appeared stiff, lifeless and bloated. Took her to the vets and requested pts..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> Got her out of her carrier and the little minx was up mooching round, the vet now has it confirmed that I am a total loony:lol2: God knows what was up with her but she seems a lot better now:2thumb:


Lol diagnosis for you from the vet. Glad to hear she is up though shell!



feorag said:


> I'm so sorry and I'm so embarrassed :blush: But I have to admit I :lol2: when I read this! :roll2:


So did I. Am I a bad person too?



Shell195 said:


> I felt suitably embarrased myself:blush:


Happens *shrug* 

Good call on the name Col, or Jester, Tinker, Tricky etc etc etc 


We had our westie on JWB as she had skin issues. Did the job nicely but not as good as an RMB/RAW/BARF diet did.

HI Jen *wavies* hope the hols are going well !


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - well yesterday's exercise to get some publicity for the sanctuary didn't work! :sad:

The bank has now totally pulled the overdraft which we have more than halved since June, leaving the sanctuary with nothing. All the money we've raised over the summer has now gone and the £1,300 hay bill and the vets bill and the paid worker's wages which Allen has just sent out will now bounce, so they really are in a nightmare scenario. Fortunately they hadn't had time to pay in the money we got bag packing at Asda or the money that was taken at the sanctuary, cos this was our last weekend of being open to the public, so at the minute, basically, that's all they've got.

Kim usually writes the editorial to go with any photos that the local paper takes (she was a journalist until she married Allen), but didn't expect that the paper would run the story this morning, so hadn't submitted the editorial, which was to be an appeal for all our animals and a pen for the red squirrels to over-winter in, which was basically the whole point of us seeking the publicity.

So the Journal has put it on the front page, basically saying that they were blown out of their tree, taken to the sanctuary, are being cared for by me at my home and Kim, the owner of the sanctuary, said "They are very cute" :bash:

So she was on the phone to me at 8:30 this morning in tears of worry and frustration! There was a freelance photographer camping outside the gate, who had knocked on the door at 8:00 this morning asking if he can take photographs to feed into the Daily Mail and national papers, which will get him a lot of money, but unless the paper tells our story we'll get sweet FA.

So she asked me my thoughts and I said I was prepared to go back and do it all again, but only if he would give us assurances that our plight would be publicised as well as the information about the squirrels.

So she was going to ring the editor of the journal to see if he could feed the nationals with the story and ring me back.

She's just rung me back to say the phone has been red hot and BBC TV have been on asking if they can film. Fortunately the woman had a brain (no surprise there, she's a woman!!! :lol and actually said to Kim, "so the story isn't just about the squirrels it's about the bigger picture and all the animals you are looking after".

So I'm away back up there for 1:00 this afternoon and hopefully this time we'll get the right publicity to help our animals!


----------



## Nix

Eileen, fingers crossed for you that this goes somewhere. Is there somewhere we can make donations for the sanctuary?


----------



## feorag

Well everyone and their mother was there today. Tyne Tees and BBC Look North and the Guild photographer who got some fabulous photographs of my little posers. He said it would very likely be in the Daily Mail maybe tomorrow or Thursday. Let's just hope it brings us some much needed money.

At least the BBC woman got the point and said to Kim that it wasn't just about the red squirrels, it was the overall picture and it was about all our animals! :2thumb:

Nic, we have a PayPal button to donate on our website www.wildlife-sanctuary.co.uk, but you can send a cheque, the address in on their website. If you do please put a message on to say that you are donating through Reptile Forums so that they know where it's come from, so to speak.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all I was so busy this morning and didnt have chance to get on.
Ive called little hog Toots already(we only name the ones with history the rest just have numbers)

Hi Jen hope youre enjoying your holiday 
Col does Lolly look any more pregnant today?
Eileen what a nightmare your sanctuary is suffering, lets hope the national newspaper will pull in some much needed funds(wouldnt a local business sponsor them?) and raise awareness of their plight.


----------



## feorag

Do you know at the minute Kim's just swallowed by hopelessness. She's already on anti-depressants since spring with the worry about what is happening and how they are going to cope and now there just isn't any money.

Add into that her worry about her cancer scare and waiting for biopsy results, especially when your children are still so young, it's no wonder she's just about given in.

I just wish I could win the lottery! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, how awful for Kim. Im sure there will be a business or organisation that will hel out & maybe sonsor the sanctuary, in return for some free advertising via plaques on enclosures, etc. Fingers & toes crossed here hun.

Shell, we think Lolly is actually looking more pregnant! Our friend Dave came round today & he thinks she is pregnant too. It'll be 5 weeks tomorrow since she was mated, so she should start to look more obvious anytime from now really.


----------



## feorag

I hate to say it Colin, but maybe she's just got a singleton in there???

In my experience, certainly with cats, when a pregnancy shows early, it's usually cos it's a big litter and there are a lot of little critters in there taking up space. When they don't look obviously pregnant until they are more than halfway through it's usually because there's only one or two in there.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I hate to say it Colin, but maybe she's just got a singleton in there???
> 
> In my experience, certainly with cats, when a pregnancy shows early, it's usually cos it's a big litter and there are a lot of little critters in there taking up space. When they don't look obviously pregnant until they are more than halfway through it's usually because there's only one or two in there.


Yes, I suggested to Clark that there could just be a couple of tiddlers in there. Oh well, we'll just have to wait & see.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I suggested to Clark that there could just be a couple of tiddlers in there. Oh well, we'll just have to wait & see.


 
A couple is better than none


----------



## feorag

Morning all. An early start for me as we have a school in for the morning only, so they are arriving at 9:30-9:45. :gasp: And they're bringing an Offsted inspector with them, so that'll be interesting.

I think you might find that she only has 1 or 2 in there Colin, but as Shell says, even one is better than none.


----------



## ditta

whhooooo ive just seen your baby sqiggles on sky news !!!!! and you on the website too, i dont know if this has been said already but i havnt read back yet, im too excited !!!!!


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> whhooooo ive just seen your baby sqiggles on sky news !!!!! and you on the website too, i dont know if this has been said already but i havnt read back yet, im too excited !!!!!


It appears that they are everywhere Ditta! Even on an Australian website! :gasp: with a link to my video on You tube! :gasp:

The phone has been red hot today - Sky News, Channel 5 news, local paper, BBC Coventry :gasp: and an animal website whose name escapes me at the minute all wanted to see come and film them. It appears that their photographs are splashed all over almost every national, so the Press Association guy who was there yesterday will be well rewarded for all his lovely photogtraphs, that's for sure cos they're in nearly every paper. The Daily Mail did a full page spread with some cracking photographs and yes, that is my arm - I might have to insure it now! :roll2: PMSL.

I've just done an on air interview over the telephone for BBC Coventry and Channel 5 news are coming tomorrow, so it's all go.

In between me leaving work and getting home there were 2 messages on my answer machine from them - one to ring the Northumberland Wildlife Trust's "Red Squirrel Partnership" which used to Red Alert when i was volunteering with them way back in 2007 to find out what our plans were for them and another from a lady in Kent who has 2 grey squirrels and wanted advice on what to feed them, so I've never stopped since I got in!

Bloody hell, I've never stopped for the last week!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It appears that they are everywhere Ditta! Even on an Australian website! :gasp: with a link to my video on You tube! :gasp:
> 
> The phone has been red hot today - Sky News, Channel 5 news, local paper, BBC Coventry :gasp: and an animal website whose name escapes me at the minute all wanted to see come and film them. It appears that their photographs are splashed all over almost every national, so the Press Association guy who was there yesterday will be well rewarded for all his lovely photogtraphs, that's for sure cos they're in nearly every paper. The Daily Mail did a full page spread with some cracking photographs and yes, that is my arm - I might have to insure it now! :roll2: PMSL.
> 
> I've just done an on air interview over the telephone for BBC Coventry and Channel 5 news are coming tomorrow, so it's all go.
> 
> 
> In between me leaving work and getting home there were 2 messages on my answer machine from them - one to ring the Northumberland Wildlife Trust's "Red Squirrel Partnership" which used to Red Alert when i was volunteering with them way back in 2007 to find out what our plans were for them and another from a lady in Kent who has 2 grey squirrels and wanted advice on what to feed them, so I've never stopped since I got in!
> 
> Bloody hell, I've never stopped for the last week!


 
Bloody hell a celebrity in our midst:lol2: The main question is, will it bring any money in to save the sanctuary? Fiingers crossed it will.


----------



## kemist

Baby Squirrels Rescued After Nest Disaster - Yahoo!

You is on internet news but a few planks have put stooopid comments.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell a celebrity in our midst:lol2: The main question is, will it bring any money in to save the sanctuary? Fiingers crossed it will.


Well there seemed to be a problem with our PayPal button and people from as far away as Australia have been e-mailing Kim telling her that they can't donate. I had it set up on the website that you pressed the button and the information was there. However, it appears that the guys who set up the new 'professional' website haven't got it so that the e-mail addy is there and they don't know it to type it in, because again now queries are filled in on a form, rather than the link opening up an e-mail with the address there.

Still I do so hope that it brings in at least enough money to feed the animals over winter! :2thumb:


kemist said:


> Baby Squirrels Rescued After Nest Disaster - Yahoo!
> 
> You is on internet news but a few planks have put stooopid comments.


:lol2: Talk about Chinese Whispers!!! Every time someone directs me to a website I read stuff that's not correct.

Nobody is looking for the mother, because the mother is still there, in the garden, as I found out last night, but it's too late now to try and introduce them back to her. They weren't found by a passer by, they were found by the owners of the garden who knew they were there and found them crawling up the garden path looking for their mother. :roll:


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/755994-my-squirrel-dead.html#post8990048:bash::bash:


----------



## Elina

Have you guys read the post by the idiot that want's to go kill a cat because she let her squirrel loose in the wild and a cat killed it? 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/755994-my-squirrel-dead.html

-Elina


----------



## Drayvan

Oooo never been on this thread before xD after some cat contributions today thought i would join you if i may :notworthy:
The above thread astounded me...the nerve of some people eh?


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!!! Eileen, you're famous!!!  Miss you guys, but don't have a lot of spare time *lol*


----------



## feorag

Drayvan said:


> Oooo never been on this thread before xD after some cat contributions today thought i would join you if i may :notworthy:
> The above thread astounded me...the nerve of some people eh?


:welcome: We talk about anything and everything on here, not just cats! No subject is banned! :lol2:

Well I'm off right now to be interviewed for Channel 5 News - I simply can't believe how these 4 little squirrels have captured the world - it's actually quite scary! :gasp:

Now I just have to not let it go to my head and decide that, now I'm a star and famous all over the world, I'm too good to continue speaking to all you plebs on this forum!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## CE1985F

We've had some good news for a change!

































































I had an interview yesterday and I GOT IT!!!!


----------



## Skarlet

Congratulations Clark!:no1:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :welcome: We talk about anything and everything on here, not just cats! No subject is banned! :lol2:
> 
> Well I'm off right now to be interviewed for Channel 5 News - I simply can't believe how these 4 little squirrels have captured the world - it's actually quite scary! :gasp:
> 
> Now I just have to not let it go to my head and decide that, now I'm a star and famous all over the world, I'm too good to continue speaking to all you plebs on this forum!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


At this rate you will be having letters after your name:lol2: I must watch Ch 5 news if you are gonna be on it:2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Wow!!! Eileen, you're famous!!!  Miss you guys, but don't have a lot of spare time *lol*


Miss you too, hope you are enjoying yourself:2thumb:



Drayvan said:


> Oooo never been on this thread before xD after some cat contributions today thought i would join you if i may :notworthy:
> The above thread astounded me...the nerve of some people eh?


What a total moron, you cant let an imprinted animal go and expect it to not get eaten:bash: We chat all kinds here and I think its the only prt of the forum that doesnt fall out:lol2:



Elina said:


> Have you guys read the post by the idiot that want's to go kill a cat because she let her squirrel loose in the wild and a cat killed it?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/755994-my-squirrel-dead.html
> 
> -Elina


I replied to that thread throrugh a red mist, stupid person:devil:


CE1985F said:


> We've had some good news for a change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an interview yesterday and I GOT IT!!!!


 
*CONGRATULATIONS*


Its about time you guys had a break, what you gonna be doing Clark ?


----------



## Shell195

I was at the vets this morning. Karla now has different ear drops, antibiotics and steroids as the vet thinks she has a middle ear infection, shes booked in for a deep clean next Wednesday. Oscar my 14 year old ginger cat was starting to look a bit manky so hes having a dental today, I hope hes ok 


I think we are off to see Mowgli on Sunday


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> We've had some good news for a change!
> 
> 
> 
> I had an interview yesterday and I GOT IT!!!!





Shell195 said:


> At this rate you will be having letters after your name:lol2: I must watch Ch 5 news if you are gonna be on it:2thumb:
> 
> What a total moron, you cant let an imprinted animal go and expect it to not get eaten:bash:
> 
> I replied to that thread throrugh a red mist, stupid person:devil:





Shell195 said:


> I was at the vets this morning. Karla now has different ear drops, antibiotics and steroids as the vet thinks she has a middle ear infection, shes booked in for a deep clean next Wednesday. Oscar my 14 year old ginger cat was starting to look a bit manky so hes having a dental today, I hope hes ok
> 
> I think we are off to see Mowgli on Sunday


I thought the whole thing was totally irresponsible too! I mean she took it away and let it go and then went and caught it that night and brought it home again - what sort of a release is that??? Absolutely unbelievable.

If she asked for advice on this forum on how to rear it, WTF didn't she ask for advice on how to release! *shakes head in total bewilderment*

Ooh!!! The black Mowgli - how excited you must be! :2thumb:

I'm supposed to be on Channel 5 at 5:00 tonight, unless a big news story comes up and they haven't enough air time, in which case it will be tomorrow, but he promised me it would be shown.

The phone hasn't stopped ringing again today and one of our girls has had to go in just to sit at the kitchen table and answer the phone, so Heather (Kim's mum) can get some stuff done, cos she's on her own at the minute!

Channel 5 got some great footage - the squirrels are now hyper, they don't hide when they're in the car - they're out and about watching me and they were jumping all over the report and the cameraman!

So when I got there today there was a message for me to ring Countryfile and Autumn Watch! :gasp: Countryfile are ringing me tomorrow cos she was on the way out and I spoke to Autumn Watch when I got home.

They want to do some sort of footage for Autumn Watch or the programme that runs after it. She actually asked me if I would be prepared to travel to the studios so that they could interview me and the squirrels (grunt grunt :lol for the sister programme. I asked where that would be and she said Bristol! :gasp: FFS!!! Naturally I said no, so then she decided they might try to Skype an interview! :roll:

Believe it or not we actually had a phone call today from a Vegetarian Magazine asking if they can print a photo and a small editorial in the issue going to press tomorrow! Heather and I really POSL when we heard Ann say "So what is it for - Oh, a vegetarian magzine - right" :roll2:


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> We've had some good news for a change!
> 
> 
> 
> I had an interview yesterday and I GOT IT!!!!





Shell195 said:


> At this rate you will be having letters after your name:lol2: I must watch Ch 5 news if you are gonna be on it:2thumb:
> 
> What a total moron, you cant let an imprinted animal go and expect it to not get eaten:bash:
> 
> I replied to that thread throrugh a red mist, stupid person:devil:





Shell195 said:


> I was at the vets this morning. Karla now has different ear drops, antibiotics and steroids as the vet thinks she has a middle ear infection, shes booked in for a deep clean next Wednesday. Oscar my 14 year old ginger cat was starting to look a bit manky so hes having a dental today, I hope hes ok
> 
> I think we are off to see Mowgli on Sunday


I thought the whole thing was totally irresponsible too! I mean she took it away and let it go and then went and caught it that night and brought it home again - what sort of a release is that??? Absolutely unbelievable.

If she asked for advice on this forum on how to rear it, WTF didn't she ask for advice on how to release! *shakes head in total bewilderment*

Ooh!!! The black Mowgli - how excited you must be! :2thumb:

I'm supposed to be on Channel 5 at 5:00 tonight, unless a big news story comes up and they haven't enough air time, in which case it will be tomorrow, but he promised me it would be shown.

The phone hasn't stopped ringing again today and one of our girls has had to go in just to sit at the kitchen table and answer the phone, so Heather (Kim's mum) can get some stuff done, cos she's on her own at the minute!

Channel 5 got some great footage - the squirrels are now hyper, they don't hide when they're in the car - they're out and about watching me and they were jumping all over the report and the cameraman!

When I got there this morning I was handed a message to ring Autumn Watch and Countryfile! Can you believe how much interest these 4 little critters are causing??? Countryfile are ringing me back tomorrow cos she was going out, but I spoke to Autumn Watch.

They are keen to include them in the programme in some way and in the sister programme that goes out after the main programme. She made 3 suggestions to me, the last of which was to ask me if I would be prepared to take them down to a studio to be interviewed on the sister programme. I asked where it was and she said Bristol! :gasp: FFS!

Naturally I said no, so she's going to speak to the programme producers and get back to me, but she was talking about Skyping an interview.

We even had a vegetarian magazine on the phone this morning asking if they can use a photograph and an editorial in their issue that goes to press tomorrow! :gasp: Heather and I nearly POSL when we heard Ann say "Sorry, who did you say you were - Oh a vegetarian magazine - right" :roll2: I said to her when she put the phone down that they presumable wouldn't be interested in Little Miss Stoaty! :lol2:


----------



## Nix

CE1985F said:


> We've had some good news for a change!
> 
> I had an interview yesterday and I GOT IT!!!!


About time, so pleased for you hun x



Shell195 said:


> I was at the vets this morning. Karla now has different ear drops, antibiotics and steroids as the vet thinks she has a middle ear infection, shes booked in for a deep clean next Wednesday. Oscar my 14 year old ginger cat was starting to look a bit manky so hes having a dental today, I hope hes ok
> 
> 
> I think we are off to see Mowgli on Sunday


Poor Karla. 

Yay about Mowgli. Pics or else ! :devil:



feorag said:


> I thought the whole thing was totally irresponsible too! I mean she took it away and let it go and then went and caught it that night and brought it home again - what sort of a release is that??? Absolutely unbelievable.
> 
> If she asked for advice on this forum on how to rear it, WTF didn't she ask for advice on how to release! *shakes head in total bewilderment*
> 
> Ooh!!! The black Mowgli - how excited you must be! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm supposed to be on Channel 5 at 5:00 tonight, unless a big news story comes up and they haven't enough air time, in which case it will be tomorrow, but he promised me it would be shown.
> 
> The phone hasn't stopped ringing again today and one of our girls has had to go in just to sit at the kitchen table and answer the phone, so Heather (Kim's mum) can get some stuff done, cos she's on her own at the minute!
> 
> Channel 5 got some great footage - the squirrels are now hyper, they don't hide when they're in the car - they're out and about watching me and they were jumping all over the report and the cameraman!
> 
> So when I got there today there was a message for me to ring Countryfile and Autumn Watch! :gasp: Countryfile are ringing me tomorrow cos she was on the way out and I spoke to Autumn Watch when I got home.
> 
> They want to do some sort of footage for Autumn Watch or the programme that runs after it. She actually asked me if I would be prepared to travel to the studios so that they could interview me and the squirrels (grunt grunt :lol for the sister programme. I asked where that would be and she said Bristol! :gasp: FFS!!! Naturally I said no, so then she decided they might try to Skype an interview! :roll:
> 
> Believe it or not we actually had a phone call today from a Vegetarian Magazine asking if they can print a photo and a small editorial in the issue going to press tomorrow! Heather and I really POSL when we heard Ann say "So what is it for - Oh, a vegetarian magzine - right" :roll2:


Don't get me started. I thought I was very restrained on that post. 

Great news about the exposure. On the sky news site I put the link where people can donate if they would like


----------



## Shell195

Yay Eileen I saw you on channel 5 news:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Congratulations, Clark!!! Well done! 

Eileen, will you PM any links of you, please? I'm not gonna be watching Channel 5 News tonight :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

more hours in the hairdressers :lol2:










great news on the job Clark- well done!


----------



## feorag

Well I definitely had a senior moment earlier!!! :roll:

Apart from the fact that it's posted twice, my reply to Clark isn't even there!!

So for his benefit, I said "bloody brilliant news Clark - it's about time you guys had a bit of luck!! :2thumb: 

So what are you going to do???"

And to Shell, I also said I was sorry to hear about Karla - I hope the deep clean works! :2thumb: 

How's Oscar now he's home. 

And my comment about Mowgli is there!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I definitely had a senior moment earlier!!! :roll:
> 
> Apart from the fact that it's posted twice, my reply to Clark isn't even there!!
> 
> So for his benefit, I said "bloody brilliant news Clark - it's about time you guys had a bit of luck!! :2thumb:
> 
> So what are you going to do???"
> 
> And to Shell, I also said I was sorry to hear about Karla - I hope the deep clean works! :2thumb:
> 
> How's Oscar now he's home.
> 
> And my comment about Mowgli is there!


 
They removed 7 of Oscars teeth(more as a preventative of future problems) :gasp: He took ages to wake up but is now home safe and sound. I offered him some soft food but he turned his nose up and went and ate his dried:lol2:
We are visiting Mowgli at 11.30 on Sunday:flrt:
Karla seems a lot better with her ear now shes on steroids :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

That was the same as Sorcha - she had all her teeth removed because of neck lesions and she wouldn't eat soft food - went straight for the dried kibble too!

Glad to hear he's all right though. And that Karla is now improving.

And now I'm off to bed - these 6:00 in the mornings are killing me, but I still struggle to get to sleep at night!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That was the same as Sorcha - she had all her teeth removed because of neck lesions and she wouldn't eat soft food - went straight for the dried kibble too!
> 
> Glad to hear he's all right though. And that Karla is now improving.
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - these 6:00 in the mornings are killing me, but I still struggle to get to sleep at night!


 
I can imagine all this stardom is soooooo tiring for you :whistling2: I hope Barry is pandering to your every need:roll2:

Night xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi gang, I wasn't online last night as after we came home from our "responsibilities of a dog show judge" seminar (& exam), my head was pounding so I went straight to bed. We need to get 40 out of in the exam, & we will know if we have passed in a few days, depending on whether we get a certificate or a letter through the letter box.

Eileen, fantastic that these little babies are bringing so much publicity. Lets hope it gives the sanctuary a much needed lifeline.

Shell, I hope Karla feels better after the deep clean at teh vets, poor girl.

Jai, I love the hair!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi gang, I wasn't online last night as after we came home from our "responsibilities of a dog show judge" seminar (& exam), my head was pounding so I went straight to bed. We need to get 40 out of in the exam, & we will know if we have passed in a few days, depending on whether we get a certificate or a letter through the letter box.
> 
> Eileen, fantastic that these little babies are bringing so much publicity. Lets hope it gives the sanctuary a much needed lifeline.
> 
> Shell, I hope Karla feels better after the deep clean at teh vets, poor girl.
> 
> Jai, I love the hair!


 

I bet Clark getting a job has been a relief for you both. Whats he going to be doing?
Fingers crossed you pass the exam x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I bet Clark getting a job has been a relief for you both. Whats he going to be doing?
> Fingers crossed you pass the exam x


Oh yes Shell, we were so chuffed when they called. Its working for The Carphone Warehouse on the phones, full-time, not the best pay but we will be much better off than we are now. He starts on the 3rd of October.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes Shell, we were so chuffed when they called. Its working for The Carphone Warehouse on the phones, full-time, not the best pay but we will be much better off than we are now. He starts on the 3rd of October.


 
Thats excellent:no1: I can imagine how relieved you both feel:2thumb:

Hows Lolly looking? We are off to meet Mowgli on Sunday


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats excellent:no1: I can imagine how relieved you both feel:2thumb:
> 
> Hows Lolly looking? We are off to meet Mowgli on Sunday


Yes, it means we can relax a bit more now we have more money coming in.

Lolly is looking a tad bigger today. I think the pups must be tucked up towards the front, under te ribcage & are now starting to drop towards the back.

Swipe me a kitten when you visit Mowgli, & take some piccies missus!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, it means we can relax a bit more now we have more money coming in.
> 
> Lolly is looking a tad bigger today. I think the pups must be tucked up towards the front, under te ribcage & are now starting to drop towards the back.
> 
> Swipe me a kitten when you visit Mowgli, & take some piccies missus!


 
I hope Lolly has at least a couple of puppies for you:flrt:

I think she might notice:whistling2: I get to bring him home around 25th October:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I hope Lolly has at least a couple of puppies for you:flrt:
> 
> I think she might notice:whistling2: I get to bring him home around 25th October:2thumb:


Im sure we'll have a couple at least.

I bet your counting the days eh?


----------



## Amalthea

I think most of you can go on 18+... Meant to post it in off topic, but was in 18+. Oh well.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/756468-few-pics-lot.html#post8995229


----------



## cloggers

I've just realised I can't remember when i posted in here last so just to let you all know I am alive. But I'm gonna bs late so I'll catch up on everything later


----------



## Shell195

Wow its quiet on here:gasp: Chloe your absence has been noted:whistling2:
Jen, fab photos, it looks like you are having a great time:no1:
Its like having my own hospital ward here as I now have 4 lots of meds to give twice a day:lol2: Oscar seems none the worse for his dental and was up demanding food this morning, he took his Synulox ok but hes not keen on the Metacam :roll:


----------



## Nix

Hey Chloe - hope college is going well and not too busy. I hope you are writing up your notes everyday?! :whip:


Eileen - nice of you to drop in on plebsville :lol2: How goes the celebrity status? Mum saw you on CH5 and phoned me to ask if I had seen the squirrels. When I said I was chatting to you on RFUK she wasn't surprised and wants to know how long it will be before I start taking in animals again (can't at this house) 


Shell - you must be counting down the days. Did you say you were going this sunday to visit him?


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone - would you believe I am still in my PJs! :gasp: That is absolutely unknown with me!!

I went back to bed at 6:30 and zonked out until the alarm went off at 9:45 to feed the squirrels. I fed them and they were flying around the pen, so I went downstairs to get the camera and took a little video of them all having fun in the pen. Then a man rang asking about photos and to give me a donation over the phone. Then I got downstairs and started my breakfast and Countryfile phoned. Then I came back upstairs with some mushroom, blackcurrants and hawthorn berries, because yesterday afternoon I put in a slice of mushroom, a slice of apple and a few peeled grapes, but they were untouched at 6:00 this morning. However........... :2thumb: when I got up at 10:00 the mushroom had been well nibbled and while I was videoing one went and had a nibble at a grape! Yeh! weaning is under way. :2thumb:

Well when I came back up there was one little girl mooching around, so when I put the stuff in the pen she grabbed a hawthorn berry and started to eat it! : victory: So I ran and got the camera again and videoed her and now I'm uploading it and still not even washed or dressed! :gasp:

Colin - good luck with the exam - it will be great if you pass.

At the moment I think any salary is better than none and it will help get you back on your feet, which is what matters isn't it? 

Shell how's Oscar this morning?

Jen, looks like you're having a great time over there, carry on enjoying it! :2thumb:

Chloe I think we all know that the first few weeks a college is hectic and you will be tired when you get home, so we'll catch up with you when you have time.

Nic that's great that your mum saw me - didn't they bring the camera close up though!! :gasp: All my wrinkles on show, cos you I think I'm 26 and then I see that and I know I'm 64!!! :roll:

Oh and I forgot last night - Jai I love the hair! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Chris has just rang me, he passed the interview he had on Wednesday and they have just informed him starts as a Snow ranger in the French alps in November. Im delighted for him so why am I sat here crying:blush:


----------



## Skarlet

Shell195 said:


> Chris has just rang me, he passed the interview he had on Wednesday and they have just informed him starts as a Snow ranger in the French alps in November. Im delighted for him so why am I sat here crying:blush:


Because you are a great Mum??


----------



## Shell195

Skarlet said:


> Because you are a great Mum??


 
or because he wont be here for christmas 


Eileen it says here about Oscar #*57314* (*permalink*)


----------



## Skarlet

Shell195 said:


> or because he wont be here for christmas
> 
> 
> Eileen it says here about Oscar #*57314* (*permalink*)


Well still means you are a great Mum, because you are happy for him even though you are sad that he won't be around for Christmas. x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Chris has just rang me, he passed the interview he had on Wednesday and they have just informed him starts as a Snow ranger in the French alps in November. Im delighted for him so why am I sat here crying:blush:


I agree with Skarlet, it's cos you're a great mum and you are worried about him and you now know you won't have him at home for Christmas. I do hope he's OK and this goes well for him - did you have a little "mother/son chat" with him??



Shell195 said:


> Eileen it says here about Oscar #*57314* (*permalink*)


Dumb ass! I read that and by the time I'd been interrupted by the phone halfway through my post I'd forgotten! :bash:
Early onset Alzeimers I think! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I agree with Skarlet, it's cos you're a great mum and you are worried about him and you now know you won't have him at home for Christmas. I do hope he's OK and this goes well for him - did you have a little "mother/son chat" with him??
> 
> *Dumb ass! I read that and by the time I'd been interrupted by the phone halfway through my post I'd forgotten! :bash:*
> *Early onset Alzeimers I think!* :roll:


 

:lol2: 


He didnt want to listen to me :bash: It worries me that hes so far away and the alps are so dangerous, which isnt a word he knows or understands


----------



## feorag

That's a shame - I wish he would because he seemed to place so much store in that last job and yet he left, maybe the same might happen with this one? Poor you! And I appreciate the worry about his lack of understanding of dangerous situations - it goes without saying.

Well I'm off now to walk the dog and pick blackberries, rose hips and hawthorn berries.

And here is my little girl showing the world that she knows how to eat properly! :lol2: Once the videos are uploaded I'll put the link. Unfortunately it's very dark, due to her sitting on the floor and my bed being between the window and the floor, but it is so funny because she keeps falling over and at one stage decides to give up and eat it lying on the ground! :flrt:


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> Chris has just rang me, he passed the interview he had on Wednesday and they have just informed him starts as a Snow ranger in the French alps in November. Im delighted for him so why am I sat here crying:blush:


Because you are pleased for him, excited for him, nervous for him, relieved that he got the job and sad that he won't be home for christmas all in one and all at once? IE being a mum!

Eileen, they aren't wrinkles, they are laughter lines  You will always be 26 to me hun (I assume everyone is the same age of me or that I am the same age as them). My friends range from about 20 to around 70 so I am a very varied age!


----------



## Shell195

Im sat on a stool with the laptop on a cat tray waiting for our new suite to arrive, its late:bash: Ive not even managed to have a bath or get changed yet as we had to move the old one out:devil:


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Eileen, they aren't wrinkles, they are laughter lines  You will always be 26 to me hun (I assume everyone is the same age of me or that I am the same age as them). My friends range from about 20 to around 70 so I am a very varied age!


I absolutely agree. I've always had friends who have been more than twice my age and those young enough to be my own children. I think age has nothing to do with what is on paper - it's to do with how you think!



Shell195 said:


> Im sat on a stool with the laptop on a cat tray waiting for our new suite to arrive, its late:bash: Ive not even managed to have a bath or get changed yet as we had to move the old one out:devil:


Is there still a chance that it's going to arrive as late as this?? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Yay its arrived:2thumb: We now have a chair, a 2 seater and a 3 seater which means the dogs have more room to stretch out:lol2:

Fab squirrel pics, she looks like she should be sat in a snow scene on a christmas card:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news about Chris, Shell! ButI can understand how your emotions would be all over with said news... {{{hugs}}}

Great squizzle pics, Eileen!!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> That's great news about Chris, Shell! ButI can understand how your emotions would be all over with said news... {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Great squizzle pics, Eileen!!!! So cute!!!


Hi Jen, *waves* Are you still having fun in the U.S. of A??


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww Shell, your being a mum is all!

Eileen, sweet photos! They are obviously in fantastic hands.

Jen, looks like your having fun judging by your piccies.


----------



## Zoo-Man

We visited a friend from ringcraft today, who's recently opened a pet shop in Blackpool. We had a look round the shop & offered some advice etc. Its looking good.

Tomorrow we are showing our friend Dave's Boston Terrier puppy Ruby at a Boston Terrier Show near Birmingham for him, as he's at a mouse show & AGM. Then on Sunday we are showing Indy at an open show in Lancaster.


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel has made it into the POTM final


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.


Zoo-Man said:


> We visited a friend from ringcraft today, who's recently opened a pet shop in Blackpool. We had a look round the shop & offered some advice etc. Its looking good.
> 
> Tomorrow we are showing our friend Dave's Boston Terrier puppy Ruby at a Boston Terrier Show near Birmingham for him, as he's at a mouse show & AGM. Then on Sunday we are showing Indy at an open show in Lancaster.


Do you think at some time in the future when your finances are back to normal that you would consider opening a pet shop again, Colin?

Good luck at the show with the Boston Terrier and on Sunday with Indy



Amalthea said:


> Diesel has made it into the POTM final


Congratulations Jen - well done you!!


We're off out in a minute to look for a suit jacket for Barry for work and some hinges so that he can change the small side opening door of the kitten pen around the other way to make it easier to get in.


----------



## cloggers

Well I was going to go back and comment on how everyone has been then realised I'd be here forever :gasp:

So put yourself in one of the groups.

YAY :no1:- To any good news
aww :grouphug:- To any bad news

College is running me ragged but I love it! Though not enjoying the fact that I leave the house at 7:10am and arrive home at 6:10pm but I'll get use to it :lol2:
My wellies are still soaking after clearing up the chicken pen, my step-mum banished them to the back yard last night and they're yet to be permitted back in. 

Anyway hope everyone is ok


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Wow its quiet on here:gasp: Chloe your absence has been noted:whistling2:


You make it sound like I talk loads :whistling2:



Nix said:


> Hey Chloe - hope college is going well and not too busy. I hope you are writing up your notes everyday?! :whip:


Yep, scribbling them all down in class, then typing them up as soon as I get home :lol2: I'm the most unorganised person in the world so I'm trying to stay on top of everything.



feorag said:


> Chloe I think we all know that the first few weeks a college is hectic and you will be tired when you get home, so we'll catch up with you when you have time.


You may only be seeing me at weekends sadly, there aren't enough hours in the day and sleep is precious! :roll2:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> College is running me ragged but I love it! Though not enjoying the fact that I leave the house at 7:10am and arrive home at 6:10pm but I'll get use to it :lol2:


Welcome to the real world!!! :lol2:

Now you'll appreciate how easy school was! :whistling2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Welcome to the real world!!! :lol2:
> 
> *Now you'll appreciate how easy school was*! :whistling2:


I refuse to admit that to my dad, I'll just get continuous 'I told you so!' :lol2:

In other news, we had a talk on applying to uni and prices etc. I'm saving now :shock:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> In other news, we had a talk on applying to uni and prices etc. I'm saving now :shock:


You better had start saving - I feel heartily sorry for young people who want to go to uni nowadays - it's a tough existence worrying about money never mind exams etc.

Jen, I voted for Diesel, but it looks a tough competition, cos there's some excellent photos on there and there are more scaly people on this forum than furry ones. If I hadn't of voted for you though I'd have voted for the goose, cos I thought that was an excellent photograph.

Well I've just spoken to Iain who tells me that Ellie is so excited about coming down for her holidays next month - cos of the squiggles of course! :roll: Apparently she keeps asking her dad when she's coming and if the squiggles will still be there!! She asked him if I could just put one in a box and post it up to her! :flrt:

Iain also told me that I was in the top watched videos on MSN. I thought WTF??? It appears that ITV have uploaded it, but a longer one than the one they showed on the news - like 1 minuted instead of the 23 seconds we got on the news. It's had over 47,000 hits! :gasp: Isn't that unbelievable! :gasp:

Here it is Baby red squirrels saved from Hurricane Katia on MSN Video


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> You better had start saving - I feel heartily sorry for young people who want to go to uni nowadays - it's a tough existence worrying about money never mind exams etc.


It's looking more and more likely that we just wont be able to afford it sadly, though I'm sure I'll work something out.

Jen I hadn't realised you were in POTM, I'll go have a nosey in a moment

I'd be excited to come and see the squirrels :gasp:
I can't believe how much publicity they've had, I saw them on sky news the other day. Has the sanctuary has any donations because of it yet?


----------



## feorag

We have indeed! There are a few envelopes that have arrived that hopefully will contain cheques or adoption applications, quite a few have phoned and donated or adopted with a credit card and a lot have donated through PayPal.

We are just keeping our fingers crossed that we get enough to feed our animals over the winter - even that would be a blessing!


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> We have indeed! There are a few envelopes that have arrived that hopefully will contain cheques or adoption applications, quite a few have phoned and donated or adopted with a credit card and a lot have donated through PayPal.
> 
> We are just keeping our fingers crossed that we get enough to feed our animals over the winter - even that would be a blessing!


Good luck with it, I hope you can work it out for over the winter : victory:

Oh, an incident I forgot to inform you of. Feel my wrath!!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/757164-flexi-leads.html#post9002086


----------



## Shell195

Im on Steves horrid laptop at the minute as hes putting the operating system back in mine:bash: Im shattered tonight so Im going to have an early night as we are off to visit Mowgli in the morning:flrt::flrt::flrt:
Ive brought Norman back home today as he was coughing so hes now on lungworm treatment  His spines are starting to come through now.
Last night some kids brought me a juvie wood pigeon that couldnt fly and was sneezing so he is now with Swan rescue in Southport.

I cant remember reeling this tired for a long time as Josh had me up and downstairs all night as he just wouldnt settle.................................all because I forgot to buy some denta sticks. He has to have half of one on our bed when its lights out and nothing else will do:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im shattered tonight so Im going to have an early night as we are off to visit Mowgli in the morning:flrt::flrt::flrt:


:jump: :jump: :jump: Photos!!!! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


Shell195 said:


> Ive brought Norman back home today as he was coughing so hes now on lungworm treatment :sad: His spines are starting to come through now.


I didn't know he'd gone! :gasp: I hope he's OK.


Shell195 said:


> I cant remember reeling this tired for a long time as Josh had me up and downstairs all night as he just wouldnt settle.................................all because I forgot to buy some denta sticks. He has to have half of one on our bed when its lights out and nothing else will do:bash:


Is that not just a teensy weensy OTT?? :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Diesel has made it into the POTM final


Yep, I voted for him last night


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.Do you think at some time in the future when your finances are back to normal that you would consider opening a pet shop again, Colin?
> 
> Good luck at the show with the Boston Terrier and on Sunday with Indy


No Eileen, me & Clark have agreed that we wouldn't want to do that again, its much easier working for someone else & letting them do all the paperwork, taxes, etc.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> No Eileen, me & Clark have agreed that we wouldn't want to do that again, its much easier working for someone else & letting them do all the paperwork, taxes, etc.


And have all the worry! I didn't think so, but just wondered!

Well that's me off to bed now - still getting up at 6:00am ya know!!! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> And have all the worry! I didn't think so, but just wondered!
> 
> Well that's me off to bed now - still getting up at 6:00am ya know!!! :roll:


Goodnight Eileen, we'll be up early for the show tomorrow too, so your not alone. x


----------



## feorag

Have a good day!

I have to say I don't miss those early start show days, we used to travel as far as North Wales and Berkshire when we were showing our cats. You have to be mad to do that you know!!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Have a good day!
> 
> I have to say I don't miss those early start show days, we used to travel as far as North Wales and Berkshire when we were showing our cats. You have to be mad to do that you know!!! :lol2:


I'm sure you do! :crazy:

:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen you're on teddyhilton.com, it's the pet/animal site to perezhilton.com which has huge huge huge amounts of views every day!

World's Cutest Baby Squirrels | TeddyHilton.com


----------



## RhianB87

I need some cat expert opinions : victory:

I only recently lost my very old cat and I miss him loads but I feel there is a massive hole in the house without a cat, and my mum has said I maybe able to get one as long as it comes with me when I move, which I can understand. 
But my only issue is that we have a busy main road behind our house and my old cat used to go out but some how had some road sense, but if I got a new kitten I would want it to be a house cat, which I dont mind. But the issue I have is we often have the back door open for the dog and my parents dont want to cat proof the garden, is there anyway I could stop it from wanting to go outside? or should I just accept I best wait till I move out to get another one


----------



## feorag

To be totally honest I don't think there is a way that you can stop a cat from wanting to go outside if it's faced with an open door. You could deny it access to the room, presumably your kitchen or utility room, from which the door opens out into the garden, but that would be a very hard thing to do.

Our cats have never been allowed outside, other than into our back garden and once they reach 'middle age' they show no desire to go out of the front door, they just look out or walk past it if it is open, but when they were younger they would have run outside if the front door was left open.

Maybe you will just have to wait until you have a home of your own and can make your own decisions about keeping your cat safe!

Not what you want to hear I'm sure! :sad:

Morning everyone. Squirrels are now eating loads of stuff. This morning when we got up for the 10:00 feed they'd actually drunk all the milk food that we'd put in a jam jar lid for the first time, so they're now lapping too! :2thumb: And will they sit still? No chance!!!

In a few days they'll be doing the 'tree routine' I'm sure!


----------



## RhianB87

feorag said:


> To be totally honest I don't think there is a way that you can stop a cat from wanting to go outside if it's faced with an open door. You could deny it access to the room, presumably your kitchen or utility room, from which the door opens out into the garden, but that would be a very hard thing to do.
> 
> Our cats have never been allowed outside, other than into our back garden and once they reach 'middle age' they show no desire to go out of the front door, they just look out or walk past it if it is open, but when they were younger they would have run outside if the front door was left open.
> 
> Maybe you will just have to wait until you have a home of your own and can make your own decisions about keeping your cat safe!
> 
> Not what you want to hear I'm sure! :sad:
> 
> Morning everyone. Squirrels are now eating loads of stuff. This morning when we got up for the 10:00 feed they'd actually drunk all the milk food that we'd put in a jam jar lid for the first time, so they're now lapping too! :2thumb: And will they sit still? No chance!!!
> 
> In a few days they'll be doing the 'tree routine' I'm sure!


Its what I was thinking to be honest. I would love another cat but I think for its safety I will wait until I have somewhere where I can either let it out or be able to have it as a house cat. The back door is in our living/dining room which makes it even more difficult. 
Thanks for your opinions as well 

I have seen some of the pictures, they are very cute :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

You're welcome. These pets of ours worm their way into our heart and leave a huge hole behind when they go, that it's natural for us to want to fill.


----------



## cloggers

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002969237550 

She loves new friends :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless her - maybe I should give Skye a Facebook page so they can be friends! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

Back from seeing Mowgli :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: No time to show the videos as off to the sanctuay now but will post them later:flrt: Im a bit gutted I cant afford 2 of the kittens as I fell in love with a red/white girl with attitude and a tiny little black/white boy too:lol2: No chance of many cuddles with any of them as they were racing round but I did get to see them using a cat wheel:no1:


----------



## feorag

Hurry home!!! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Shell195

Home with only videos as they were to fast:lol2: Steves sent them to me but Im having trouble getting them to work on my laptop:devil: Its not helped by the fact my charger has been chewed by Dolly:whip: As soon as they will work I will put them on here. I have to wait 3/4 days for my new charger to arrive though Ive seen kittens running on a cat wheel today, amazing! The kittens were gorgeous and if I had more money I would also be having a black/white boy and a red/white girl


----------



## ami_j

chloe is you search dexter winder he loves new friends. away atm guys got some pics for you when i get home


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well a blue day for Indy today. She came 2nd in Smooth Coat Chihuahua Junior, & 2nd in Any Variety Toy Puppy. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well done Colin! Looks like both you and Shell had a great day! :2thumb:

Whereas I spent all day more or less doing housework! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Click on the photos for very short videos


----------



## Shell195

Chris has let me borrow his charger as mine keeps shorting my laptop out:bash:


----------



## feorag

Looks like you've got a right workey ticket there!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Eileen.

Shell, that level of cuteness should be illegal!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Well done Indy:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Well done Indy:2thumb:


Thanks Shell.


----------



## Skarlet

Shell195 said:


> http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/shell195/?action=view&current=MOV_1857.mp4image
> 
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/shell195/?action=view&current=MOV_1852.mp4image
> 
> Click on the photos for very short videos



:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

They are sooooooo cute!


----------



## feorag

That's me off to bed now - everyone full fat and happy. The little boy took 10ml tonight in one go and then just flopped!!!


----------



## ditta

Weebles DaSquirrel's photos | Facebook


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> Weebles DaSquirrel's photos | Facebook


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt:so cute and so proud:flrt:


----------



## cloggers

I've had a bad day :lol2: A really bad day.

I guess when my parents said college will show you who your real friends are they weren't joking :lol2: Out of sight out of mind rings a bell..


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> Weebles DaSquirrel's photos | Facebook


Aw bless her! :flrt: 

It's like she's saying "Diss is my baby - isn't she cute?"



cloggers said:


> I've had a bad day :lol2: A really bad day.
> 
> I guess when my parents said college will show you who your real friends are they weren't joking :lol2: Out of sight out of mind rings a bell..


What's happened?


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> What's happened?


Well obviously not attending the same college as the majority of my friends mean I no longer need to be included in any invitations to days out.
I think the worst part is I can't stand to be bitched about (can anyone?) and when I found out some of the stuff they were saying (it's quite personal, so not sharing, sorry guys!) I exploded. May seem quite petty but it needed to be said.

Anyway, how was everyones day? I'm off to bed soon, up early :gasp:


----------



## feorag

I don't think it's petty - they're obviously fair weather friends and no-one needs them! But it still hurts!


----------



## cloggers

Definitely hurt, but I look like the baddie yet again :roll:
I've never been one for bitchiness and tend to stay out of it as I find it childish. I think the worst part was being called a bad friend 

Shell, I've just watched the videos of Mr. Nekkid. It's safe to say that he looks like an old sock, in a sort of cute-ish way :gasp:

There's a nekkid at college, he freaks me out :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, no posts til teatime, what happened?!? haha

Chloe, some people don't know the meaning of friendship. :devil:

Im full of a cold today, horrible runny nose, sneezing, watery eyes, :'(


----------



## feorag

I've been about most of the day and had no-one to talk to! :sad:

Sorry to hear you're not well Colin! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I've been about most of the day and had no-one to talk to! :sad:
> 
> Sorry to hear you're not well Colin! :sad:


I've been like this all day whilst working today.

Me & Clark got envelopes today from the Kennel Club..................

















.............our certificates from the judging exam! :no1:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been about but I was cleaning the critters out, doing H-work and helping Chris plan his new adventure 
Chloe I think maybe these people are jealous of what you are doing! The kittens were adorable and nothing old sock about them:Na_Na_Na_Na: 
Col, I hope you feel better soon. I cant remember the last time I had a cold, its not something I really suffer from.
Eileen how are the squiggs doing?
Tomorrow Im off to Southport to buy a new cat carrier for when I bring Mowgli home (in about 3 weeks time) I must say I feel rather scared after what happened to Asbo


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I've been like this all day whilst working today.
> 
> Me & Clark got envelopes today from the Kennel Club..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............our certificates from the judging exam! :no1:


 
Congratulations are in order then:no1:


----------



## ditta

eileen you really need to join facebook, even under skyes name, you will never be lonely:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Shell!

I told Clark that I'd told you to put my name down on a Sphynx kitten from the next litter. He wasn't impressed :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Shell!
> 
> I told Clark that I'd told you to put my name down on a Sphynx kitten from the next litter. He wasn't impressed :lol2:


 
What a misery guts he is:whistling2: no home is complete without a nekkiid kitty:flrt:
The girl who has Mowgli has a newborn litter too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> What a misery guts he is:whistling2: no home is complete without a nekkiid kitty:flrt:
> The girl who has Mowgli has a newborn litter too


Awww, maybe I might be able to persuade him in the next decade or so.... :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

i return! with pics , as promised :lol2::lol2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tures/758244-dexters-holiday.html#post9015157


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I've been like this all day whilst working today.
> 
> Me & Clark got envelopes today from the Kennel Club..................
> 
> .............our certificates from the judging exam! :no1:


Yey!!! Congratulations! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Ive been about but I was cleaning the critters out, doing H-work and helping Chris plan his new adventure
> Chloe I think maybe these people are jealous of what you are doing! The kittens were adorable and nothing old sock about them:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Col, I hope you feel better soon. I cant remember the last time I had a cold, its not something I really suffer from.
> Eileen how are the squiggs doing?
> Tomorrow Im off to Southport to buy a new cat carrier for when I bring Mowgli home (in about 3 weeks time) I must say I feel rather scared after what happened to Asbo


Don't think about it Shell - you'll make yourself ill if you do. The circumstances are different and Mowgli won't have had the stress Asbo had, so I'm sure he'll be fine.

The squigs are great, although one had a bad experience yesterday, :gasp: courtesy of me :blush:, but fortunately she's fine now! 

Tomorrow a company called "The Cute Show" are coming to film. I'm picking them up from the train at 13:35 and they need a few hours for a 3min film - and we know it'll take them that long (if not more) to get 3 mins!



ditta said:


> eileen you really need to join facebook, even under skyes name, you will never be lonely:flrt:


Ditta - I barely have a life nowadays cos of the time I spend on here - if I was on Facebook too I'd get nowt at all done! :gasp:



ditta said:


> eileen you really need to join facebook, even under skyes name, you will never be lonely:flrt:


And I've just come down from feeding the squigs their last feed of the night - 2 guzzled, 2 didn't want to know. Barry was feeding No.3 while I was feeding No.1 and No.2 came out and jumped on Barry and kept trying to grab the teat. I could see he was getting agitated, so I caught her and put her back in the pen, closing the lid, and she went straight to the tin with the tea-time milk leftovers and started to eat. So obviously they know where the food is if they're hungry! 

Also on Saturday while they were out and about one of the girls went into the weighing scales basin and had a pee, so we gave them a rat litter tray with cardboard in and they're using it already, so that's good news too! :2thumb: Mind, when they're out they pee everywhere, but at least in the cage they've learned to use a litter tray just in a couple of day!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im off to bed, my nose is doing my head in & my eyes are getting heavier, so a rare early night for me. Goodnight ladies xx


----------



## Amalthea

Congrats, Colin and Clark!!!  Well done!!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yey!!! Congratulations! :2thumb:
> 
> Don't think about it Shell - you'll make yourself ill if you do. The circumstances are different and Mowgli won't have had the stress Asbo had, so I'm sure he'll be fine.
> 
> *The squigs are great, although one had a bad experience yesterday, :gasp: courtesy of me :blush:, but fortunately she's fine now! *
> 
> Tomorrow a company called "The Cute Show" are coming to film. I'm picking them up from the train at 13:35 and they need a few hours for a 3min film - and we know it'll take them that long (if not more) to get 3 mins!
> 
> Ditta - I barely have a life nowadays cos of the time I spend on here - if I was on Facebook too I'd get nowt at all done! :gasp:
> 
> 
> And I've just come down from feeding the squigs their last feed of the night - 2 guzzled, 2 didn't want to know. Barry was feeding No.3 while I was feeding No.1 and No.2 came out and jumped on Barry and kept trying to grab the teat. I could see he was getting agitated, so I caught her and put her back in the pen, closing the lid, and she went straight to the tin with the tea-time milk leftovers and started to eat. So obviously they know where the food is if they're hungry!
> 
> Also on Saturday while they were out and about one of the girls went into the weighing scales basin and had a pee, so we gave them a rat litter tray with cardboard in and they're using it already, so that's good news too! :2thumb: Mind, when they're out they pee everywhere, but at least in the cage they've learned to use a litter tray just in a couple of day!


 
What happened?

Im trying not to think about Asbo but its very hard  Mowgli seems a very lively boy and spent the entire time racing round playing so as long as he stays like that he will be fine.


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> What a misery guts he is:whistling2: *no home is complete without a nekkiid kitty:flrt:*
> The girl who has Mowgli has a newborn litter too


mine is :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - quick call in cos I've got some tidying up to do before these people arrive - most of which will consist of shoving everything into a bedroom and closing the door! :whistling2:


Shell195 said:


> What happened?


I'm, too embarrassed to tell you - suffice it to say that I nearly killed him! :gasp:



cloggers said:


> mine is :whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all - quick call in cos I've got some tidying up to do before these people arrive - most of which will consist of shoving everything into a bedroom and closing the door! :whistling2:I'm, too embarrassed to tell you - suffice it to say that I nearly killed him! :gasp:
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!


 


:gasp: red squirrels are endangered dont you know:whistling2:

I was off to Southport this morning to get a posh new cat carrier for my new kitty:flrt: I gets a phone call off the sanctuary to say a man, with no transport rang with a pigeon. I rang the man back and he had been out walking the dog when he heard/saw a commontion in the trees, the next minute a tiny baby pigeon fell to the ground. The poor lttle sod had been scalped  I spoke to the ladies at Swan rescue then dropped him at the vets to be stitched back up. He really was a ball of cute fluffy fugliness:flrt:


How did you get on with the film crew?


----------



## feorag

Aw poor little pigeon.

I know red squirrels are endangered, but it seems they aren't particularly safe in my house either! 

Filming went really well. The squirrels went barmy when they came into the bedroom and were just jumping all over the place, including on the the reporter and the 2 photographers! So they filmed for ages. 

I decided that there was no point trying to feed them when they were that hyper, so I would do things "back to front", so I let them rush around and play until they started to get tired, then I would feed them and they would surely go to bed.

So when I saw them slowing down i said to the people, I'll go now and get their food ready! So I went downstairs made the food and came back up with the Beaphar bottle for the 2 who like that one and the Catac bottle for the 2 who don't.

Put both bottles on the bedside cabinet and well it was carnage!! :roll2:

With the Beaphar bottle in my hand I picked up the first squirrel - the boy cos he had actually gone to bed - sat him on my knee, gave him the bottle and they started filming. Well along came No.1 jumped on the bedside cabinet, grabbed the teat on the Catac bottle and started sucking, course there was nothing there, cos the milk was lying in the bottle, so she knocked the bottle over and milk poured out all over the table, so i had to grab the bottle in my other hand and tip the teat for her, so while feeding the boy with one hand I was feeding the girl with the other, but the bottle was almost empty. By the time she'd emptied it along came No.2 and grabbed it off her and started sucking too. So eventually they realised there was a puddle on the floor and started lapping it up! 

It was incredibly funny and they were delighted because the film is all about cuteness and they looked cute, but I guess that's my street cred as an experienced orphan rearer straight out of the window! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw poor little pigeon.
> 
> I know red squirrels are endangered, but it seems they aren't particularly safe in my house either!
> 
> Filming went really well. The squirrels went barmy when they came into the bedroom and were just jumping all over the place, including on the the reporter and the 2 photographers! So they filmed for ages.
> 
> I decided that there was no point trying to feed them when they were that hyper, so I would do things "back to front", so I let them rush around and play until they started to get tired, then I would feed them and they would surely go to bed.
> 
> So when I saw them slowing down i said to the people, I'll go now and get their food ready! So I went downstairs made the food and came back up with the Beaphar bottle for the 2 who like that one and the Catac bottle for the 2 who don't.
> 
> Put both bottles on the bedside cabinet and well it was carnage!! :roll2:
> 
> With the Beaphar bottle in my hand I picked up the first squirrel - the boy cos he had actually gone to bed - sat him on my knee, gave him the bottle and they started filming. Well along came No.1 jumped on the bedside cabinet, grabbed the teat on the Catac bottle and started sucking, course there was nothing there, cos the milk was lying in the bottle, so she knocked the bottle over and milk poured out all over the table, so i had to grab the bottle in my other hand and tip the teat for her, so while feeding the boy with one hand I was feeding the girl with the other, but the bottle was almost empty. By the time she'd emptied it along came No.2 and grabbed it off her and started sucking too. So eventually they realised there was a puddle on the floor and started lapping it up!
> 
> It was incredibly funny and they were delighted because the film is all about cuteness and they looked cute, but I guess that's my street cred as an experienced orphan rearer straight out of the window! :roll:


 
Hah that sounds like it will make a great film:no1: A lot of people dont know what handrearing entails so they will think that is how the experts do it:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hah that sounds like it will make a great film:no1: A lot of people dont know what handrearing entails so they will think that is how the experts do it:lol2:


Well if that's the case they'll think I'm bloody brilliant! :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great story Eileen, it'll make great TV.

Shame about the squab Shell, hope it does well.

Today we went to Halifax to visit Chloe, someone we met whilst hiolidaying in Corfu in 2009. She had a baby months ago, but we couldn't make the christening as I was ill that day & we haven't met little Freddie yet. So we spent the afternoon there, with me growing more & more broody! I told Chloe that she'll have to have one for us in the near future 

Heres me & Freddie-Joe










:flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw, he's gorgeous. I was just saying to Elise on the phone yesterday how much I need a baby cuddle from Darcey.

They're coming up in a couple of weeks time and I can't wait - and Ellie is coming too for her tatty picking week holiday!! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aw, he's gorgeous. I was just saying to Elise on the phone yesterday how much I need a baby cuddle from Darcey.
> 
> They're coming up in a couple of weeks time and I can't wait - and Ellie is coming too for her tatty picking week holiday!! :2thumb:


Tatty picking Holiday??? A holiday whereby potatoes are picked??? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Awwwww cute baby:flrt: Tatty picking isnt much of a holiday is it:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Awwwww cute baby:flrt: Tatty picking isnt much of a holiday is it:whistling2:


I was thinking that too Shell :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Tatty picking isnt much of a holiday is it:whistling2:


Slave driver Eileen springs to mind :whistling2: she'll have hundreds of potatoes by the time she's done with her :whip:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - me still cream crackered!!! :roll:


Zoo-Man said:


> Tatty picking Holiday??? A holiday whereby potatoes are picked??? :lol2:


In a nutshell yes. Traditionally that's when the tatties are ready to be picked, so the holiday is known as Tattie picking week. The October holiday up here is later than in Scotland and here it's always been known as blackberry week, where parents forced their children to go into the country and collect blackberries for making pies and jams! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Tatty picking isnt much of a holiday is it:whistling2:


Oh, I don't know - she's really excited about coming! :whistling2:



cloggers said:


> Slave driver Eileen springs to mind :whistling2: she'll have hundreds of potatoes by the time she's done with her :whip:


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - me still cream crackered!!! :roll:In a nutshell yes. Traditionally that's when the tatties are ready to be picked, so the holiday is known as Tattie picking week. The October holiday up here is later than in Scotland and here it's always been known as blackberry week, where parents forced their children to go into the country and collect blackberries for making pies and jams! :lol2:Oh, I don't know - she's really excited about coming! :whistling2:
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!


shame that meg rocks parents never heard of it :rotfl:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Aye they should get her out tattie picking to keep her occupied!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Poor Karla is very sleepy after her day at the vets  Her ears are now shiny clean and she has 3 lots of medication, the vets going to ring m later (if he remembers:whistling2


----------



## feorag

:gasp: I can't believe I forgot about her going into the vets today! :gasp:

Sorry she's still a bit sleepy, but hope this sorts out her problems.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: I can't believe I forgot about her going into the vets today! :gasp:
> 
> Sorry she's still a bit sleepy, but hope this sorts out her problems.


 
As long as I remembered that was all that mattered:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> As long as I remembered that was all that mattered:lol2:


Yeah bit crap if you'd have forgot :lol2:

I'm sat in the bathroom, wrapped in a towel, with hair removal cream all over my face, it appears I've grown a beard :blush:
I've also just remembered that I have four pages of notes to type. I also got a splinter today and was savaged by a duck.

It's been one of 'those' days :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening all. 

Shell, I hope Karla's ears are better after her vet trip. 

Chloe, can I wheel you around town in a beast wagon & charge people to see the bearded lady please? :lol2: Do they still have the little Peach-Fronted Conure at Myerscough?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> As long as I remembered that was all that mattered:lol2:


True! :grin1:


cloggers said:


> I also got a splinter today and was savaged by a duck.


I've got a big sore red lump on my finger which is an embedded thorn that I managed to get stuck in my finger collecting hawthorns yesterday.

I've had a lovely night tonight catching up on some TV and have just watched 2 lovely animal programmes. The first made me happy, made me sad, made me laugh and made me cry! It was last weeks "Natural World" about Echo the elephant. I cried when her 3rd baby was born and he couldn't stand on his forelegs cos they were folded under him - it was so awful to watch Echo and her daughter trying to get him to stand up and I cried when she died and I cried again when the son came back to see his family and recognised them, but it was too late because Echo had died! 

Then I was "Nature's Miracle Babies" and decided I really, really, really, want a Bilby! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> True! :grin1:
> I've got a big sore red lump on my finger which is an embedded thorn that I managed to get stuck in my finger collecting hawthorns yesterday.
> 
> I've had a lovely night tonight catching up on some TV and have just watched 2 lovely animal programmes. The first made me happy, made me sad, made me laugh and made me cry! It was last weeks "Natural World" about Echo the elephant. I cried when her 3rd baby was born and he couldn't stand on his forelegs cos they were folded under him - it was so awful to watch Echo and her daughter trying to get him to stand up and I cried when she died and I cried again when the son came back to see his family and recognised them, but it was too late because Echo had died!
> 
> Then I was "Nature's Miracle Babies" and decided I really, really, really, want a Bilby! :blush:


 
I cant watch nature programs anymore as I find myself wanting to save the ones that are going to die and get upset because the cameraman doesnt help them 
Ive just googled Bilby:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

A couple of photos I took of Lola, my Blue-Fronted Amazon parrot, on my knee


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> A couple of photos I took of Lola, my Blue-Fronted Amazon parrot, on my knee
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awww I love Lola shes a very amusing girl:flrt:
How did I know that the vet wouldnt ring me to update me on Karlas ears:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Awww I love Lola shes a very amusing girl:flrt:
> How did I know that the vet wouldnt ring me to update me on Karlas ears:bash:


I knew you'd like the pics Shell. 

Maybe you should get your vet a memo board for xmas hun. :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I knew you'd like the pics Shell.
> 
> Maybe you should get your vet a memo board for xmas hun. :roll:


Haha he would only lose it. Hes a really talented vet but hes so crap at ringing:bash: Hes a Shar pei and bulldog specialist so I think he gets over involved in them :roll:

I love Lola:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Haha he would only lose it. Hes a really talented vet but hes so crap at ringing:bash: Hes a Shar pei and bulldog specialist so I think he gets over involved in them :roll:
> 
> I love Lola:flrt:


Is it the vet who judged the dog show at the fun day?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Is it the vet who judged the dog show at the fun day?


 
No, that was Fozzie, hes great at ringing back:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> No, that was Fozzie, hes great at ringing back:2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - tried to have a reasonably early-ish night last night - didn't work because Barry hadn't washed the dishes and I'd left the tea-time squirrel stuff in a bowl of washing up water for him to wash, so I had to do that before I could feed them - and make up a fresh bottle of milk for them - and beat to death some more Farley's Rusks, which was easy cos I pretended it was him! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> I cant watch nature programs anymore as I find myself wanting to save the ones that are going to die and get upset because the cameraman doesnt help them
> Ive just googled Bilby:flrt:


To be honest Shell that particular programme wasn't that bad - I don't like to watch the ones where you see them all hunting and so forth, but this really concentrated on the elephants. It was hard to watch when the drought came and hard to watch when the baby couldn't stand up, but the joy and pleasure when he finally made it - 2 days later - was immense.

What I don't understand is this business of not intefering with nature - as was said on the programme when this baby was struggling with the heat and hadn't eaten cos he couldn't reach his mother's teat etc that they said the roll of the scientist is to observe (which really ssipes me off!) so they stand back and watch this baby lying suffering badly from the heat and do nothing, YET it's OK to rush down to a beach and cover stranded whales with wet blankets and pour buckets of water over them and winch them back into the sea?? Surely that's intefering with nature too because they've become beached, sometimes deliberately and not accidentally. Can someone tell me what the difference is???

The programme about the miracle babies is just that, how people are working with endangered species to save them from extinction. They featured a Rock Wallaby and the guy said there was barely 6 left when he started getting involved. What they were doing is waiting for a mother to give birth, let the baby have a few days feeding and then taking the baby away and putting it in the pouch of a 'normal' wallaby, so that the rock wallaby (which apparently does delayed implantation and always has a fertilised egg in the cupboard so to speak) would then start to grow the next egg, so produced 2 young in a short space of time. The problem was that they had to fly that baby across Australia - no idea why they couldn't have their own 'normal' wallabies there! So it was a rush to get the plane and drive through rush hour traffic to get to the centre where the wallaby was in a specified time limit for the safety of this tiny baby.

However, aren't the Bilbys just the cutest thing?? They're highly endangered to and so an enclosure to keep them safe from - guess what? Imported European foxes!!! Humans interfere again!!!

They take babies from the wild, rear them and then release them into this enclosure so that project is doing well too. It was a really facinating series.

Colin I bet you liked the monkey bit! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> I knew you'd like the pics Shell.
> 
> Maybe you should get your vet a memo board for xmas hun. :roll:


:lol2:


----------



## ditta

good morning all. no i havnt weed the bed, lenny at vet, me at docs and my new phone being delivered soon, we spent yesterday in sunny blackpool, it was fantastic:flrt: then we came home through the illuminations.......on the bike.....it was bloody lovely:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Hiya Ditta - good to hear you enjoyed your day out yesterday!


----------



## ditta

im also seeing a shrinky person who has recommended me for arts on prescription: victory: so i can go do art classes with other nutters:gasp:

my life just keeps getting better:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> im also seeing a shrinky person who has recommended me for arts on prescription: victory: *so i can go do art classes with other nutters*:gasp:
> 
> my life just keeps getting better:lol2:


how you phrase things does make me laugh ditta :lol2:


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> how you phrase things does make me laugh ditta :lol2:


i think dexter has been teaching his way too much on facebook :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> i think dexter has been teaching his way too much on facebook :lol2:


yeah i think him having facebook is a bad idea :lol2: hes learning even more bad habits


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> im also seeing a shrinky person who has recommended me for arts on prescription: victory: so i can go do art classes with other nutters:gasp:
> 
> my life just keeps getting better:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!! Yes, you're like me - tell it like it is! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all - tried to have a reasonably early-ish night last night - didn't work because Barry hadn't washed the dishes and I'd left the tea-time squirrel stuff in a bowl of washing up water for him to wash, so I had to do that before I could feed them - and make up a fresh bottle of milk for them - and beat to death some more Farley's Rusks, which was easy cos I pretended it was him! :lol2:To be honest Shell that particular programme wasn't that bad - I don't like to watch the ones where you see them all hunting and so forth, but this really concentrated on the elephants. It was hard to watch when the drought came and hard to watch when the baby couldn't stand up, but the joy and pleasure when he finally made it - 2 days later - was immense.
> 
> What I don't understand is this business of not intefering with nature - as was said on the programme when this baby was struggling with the heat and hadn't eaten cos he couldn't reach his mother's teat etc that they said the roll of the scientist is to observe (which really ssipes me off!) so they stand back and watch this baby lying suffering badly from the heat and do nothing, YET it's OK to rush down to a beach and cover stranded whales with wet blankets and pour buckets of water over them and winch them back into the sea?? Surely that's intefering with nature too because they've become beached, sometimes deliberately and not accidentally. Can someone tell me what the difference is???
> 
> The programme about the miracle babies is just that, how people are working with endangered species to save them from extinction. They featured a Rock Wallaby and the guy said there was barely 6 left when he started getting involved. What they were doing is waiting for a mother to give birth, let the baby have a few days feeding and then taking the baby away and putting it in the pouch of a 'normal' wallaby, so that the rock wallaby (which apparently does delayed implantation and always has a fertilised egg in the cupboard so to speak) would then start to grow the next egg, so produced 2 young in a short space of time. The problem was that they had to fly that baby across Australia - no idea why they couldn't have their own 'normal' wallabies there! So it was a rush to get the plane and drive through rush hour traffic to get to the centre where the wallaby was in a specified time limit for the safety of this tiny baby.
> 
> However, aren't the Bilbys just the cutest thing?? They're highly endangered to and so an enclosure to keep them safe from - guess what? Imported European foxes!!! Humans interfere again!!!
> 
> They take babies from the wild, rear them and then release them into this enclosure so that project is doing well too. It was a really facinating series.
> 
> Colin I bet you liked the monkey bit! :lol2:
> 
> :lol2:


Eileen, I used to think the same, "go & pick up that baby animal & take it home to rear", but I do understand what people say about not interefering. However I think if it was me out in Africa, or wherever, & a baby animal had been abandoned, I'd be scooping it up & doing what I could to help it. I suppose its also a case of size & numbers. 1 baby African Elephant isn't as conservationally important, nor as public in it's plight, as a pod of Pilot Whales on a public beach. I don't know, to me an animal is an animal, whether it be an Orang Utan or a Grey Squirrel. Go figure!

I haven't watched Nature's Miracle Babies since the episode featuring African Elephants, so I haven't seen the monkey part which you mentioned. The first episode featured Pied Tamarins, & I got a bit sad as it reminded me of my Common Marmosets.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> good morning all. no i havnt weed the bed, lenny at vet, me at docs and my new phone being delivered soon, we spent yesterday in sunny blackpool, it was fantastic:flrt: then we came home through the illuminations.......on the bike.....it was bloody lovely:flrt:


You could get Cat to do life modelling for all your new friends to draw! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We bought a pig's ear for Indy, to try to put a bit of meat on her. She didn't show much interest in it, so Lolly nabbed it & took it to bed to chew. Look at the size of it compared to the ear! Taken on my camera phone so a bit crappy quality. She does look pregnant in these pics.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> You could get Cat to do life modelling for all your new friends to draw! :lol2:


Aye, she'd be there, straight away, clothes off the lot - life model! :lol2:

Colin it was the Madagascar monkies they were trying to save this week - the ones that sort of slip sideways and then change and lead with the other foot. There was a baby that wasn't thriving and they were trying to help it - 'twas loverly, but not as lovely for me as the Bilbies! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> We bought a pig's ear for Indy, to try to put a bit of meat on her. She didn't show much interest in it, so Lolly nabbed it & took it to bed to chew. Look at the size of it compared to the ear! Taken on my camera phone so a bit crappy quality. She does look pregnant in these pics.
> 
> image
> 
> image


:gasp: My God I thought it was another chi!!! :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aye, she'd be there, straight away, clothes off the lot - life model! :lol2:
> 
> Colin it was the Madagascar monkies they were trying to save this week - the ones that sort of slip sideways and then change and lead with the other foot. There was a baby that wasn't thriving and they were trying to help it - 'twas loverly, but not as lovely for me as the Bilbies! :flrt:


Sifaka Lemurs? The ones that leap along the ground on their hind limbs?

Bilbies are extremely cute aren't they?


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Chloe, can I wheel you around town in a beast wagon & charge people to see the bearded lady please? :lol2: Do they still have the little Peach-Fronted Conure at Myerscough?


Of course, you'll have to wait a week until it's bloody grown back though :bash:
I'm not sure, we haven't been with the birds yet, I'll ask for you tomorrow : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> We bought a pig's ear for Indy, to try to put a bit of meat on her. She didn't show much interest in it, so Lolly nabbed it & took it to bed to chew. Look at the size of it compared to the ear! Taken on my camera phone so a bit crappy quality. She does look pregnant in these pics.
> 
> image
> 
> image


:lol2: least it will last a while


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Sifaka Lemurs? The ones that leap along the ground on their hind limbs?
> 
> Bilbies are extremely cute aren't they?


Yes, those are the ones - the baby was very cute indeed! :2thumb: and I'm not into primates that much! :blush:

Bilbies are gorgeous! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, I didnt get chance to come on this morning as we went looking at new stair carpet for the cats to wreck :roll: then I went to the sanctuary. We had 3 kittens brought in last week and sadly one had to be pts, he had a tiny heart in a very large fluid filled sack. The remaining 2 have tested positive for Felv  Today we took in a queen full of milk that was crying in someones garden for a few days and a litter of 4 semi feral kittens(Felv/Fiv negative thank god), we also rehomed Tigger one of our longer stay cats  Its been a very busy day as we also had a vet visit.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: @ ditta and her art class comment.
Col, Lolly does look pregnant on that pic and she also looks very smug chewing her pigs ear:2thumb:
Eileen, the baby program sounds good, I hate seeing predators hunting and camera men ignoring animals in trouble, it goes against the grain.


----------



## feorag

It goes against me too! I can't bear to watch.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Of course, you'll have to wait a week until it's bloody grown back though :bash:
> I'm not sure, we haven't been with the birds yet, I'll ask for you tomorrow : victory:


It used to be in an aviary in the shed at the back of the main building.


----------



## ami_j

its Dexters first birthdayyyyyyy :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> It goes against me too! I can't bear to watch.


I actually love watching predators hunt on documentaries. Of course I feel for the prey animal, but to see a Cheetah catch a Gazelle, or an Orca catch a Sealion, is a spectacle I'd not otherwise see & I find it fascinating. 

Saying that, I did actually shed a tear or two watching Meerkat Manor, especially when Flower, the dominant female & leader of the group, died.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: @ ditta and her art class comment.
> *Col, Lolly does look pregnant on that pic* and she also looks very smug chewing her pigs ear:2thumb:
> Eileen, the baby program sounds good, I hate seeing predators hunting and camera men ignoring animals in trouble, it goes against the grain.


Yep, she is starting to look more pregnant now, though I bet there are only 1 or 2 babies in there. Only 2.5 weeks to wait now.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> its Dexters first birthdayyyyyyy :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Happy first birthday Dexter! :no1:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Happy first birthday Dexter! :no1:


hes snoozing away , oblivious :lol2: tomorrow he gets his dog friendly cake, i will get pics , depending on how long it lasts :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've just found out a friend who I met on the internet, on a parrot forum, died in June. She battled through cancer of the liver, then it spread to her bones, then to her brain. She underwent tonnes of chemotherapy, which really took its toll. She was the lovliest person, positive, funny, a true angel. We met a few times. I can't believe no-one told me earlier. RIP Sharon, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just found out a friend who I met on the internet, on a parrot forum, died in June. She battled through cancer of the liver, then it spread to her bones, then to her brain. She underwent tonnes of chemotherapy, which really took its toll. She was the lovliest person, positive, funny, a true angel. We met a few times. I can't believe no-one told me earlier. RIP Sharon, lots of love xxxxx


awww Col thats really sad *hug* RIP Sharon


----------



## feorag

How sad Colin. :sad:

Jai give Dex a birthday kiss from his Auntie Eileen.

And now I'm off to the Sanctuary for a meeting about where we go from here and where are the squirrels going and what we need to do with our website.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. 
Col, Im sorry to hear about Sharon (((HUGS)))
Eileen, fingers crossed the sanctuary comes up with some positive news:2thumb:
Im off today so Im house cleaning and washing all day:devil: I need to clip Murphy and bath Dolly(she stinks) so plenty to keep me occupied.


----------



## Nix

Hi all, sorry I have been AWOL for the last week. Things are rather busy here with work and home!

I'm going to do a Chloe - yay for good things, boo for bad. I've been and read back but too much to comment on so I hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Shell195

Hi Nix, 2weeks to go until Mowgli comes home:jump:


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Hi all, sorry I have been AWOL for the last week. Things are rather busy here with work and home!
> 
> I'm going to do a Chloe - yay for good things, boo for bad. I've been and read back but too much to comment on so I hope everyone is ok x


Wondered where you were?



Shell195 said:


> Hi Nix, 2weeks to go until Mowgli comes home:jump:


:whistling2:I'm so excited and I just can't hide it
I'm about to lose control and I think I like it
I'm so excited and I just can't hide it
And I know, I know, I know, I know, I know I want him, I want him!! :whistling2: :lol2:

Well it was an interesting meeting and Kim has thrown something into the melting post that came as a complete surprise. She asked me my opinion about using these kittens to set up a controlled breeding programme for red squirrels? I know for a fact that The British Wildlife Centre does and I'm sure there are more, but there are none in the north that we are aware of.

The problem is of course, as Allen pointed out to her when she first broached it to him, is that we have 1 male and 3 females, but they are siblings! However, we all also know that inbreeding goes on in the wild cos they don't always know they're related, but if we could get our hands on 1 male and 1 female, we'd be up and running.

So I've told her she'll have to make a decision on that one pdq as if we are going to release them next year I want them out of my house in 4 weeks, otherwise it will be too cold for them to go straight from my bedroom into an outside pen and I don't have an old rat cage outside for them, like I had with the 2 boys.

What d'ya think?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hi Nix, 2weeks to go until Mowgli comes home:jump:


Ooooo, exciting! So 2 weeks til I can nab meself a lil Sphynx kitten from Skem...... hehehehe



feorag said:


> Wondered where you were?
> 
> 
> :whistling2:I'm so excited and I just can't hide it
> I'm about to lose control and I think I like it
> I'm so excited and I just can't hide it
> And I know, I know, I know, I know, I know I want him, I want him!! :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> Well it was an interesting meeting and Kim has thrown something into the melting post that came as a complete surprise. She asked me my opinion about using these kittens to set up a controlled breeding programme for red squirrels? I know for a fact that The British Wildlife Centre does and I'm sure there are more, but there are none in the north that we are aware of.
> 
> The problem is of course, as Allen pointed out to her when she first broached it to him, is that we have 1 male and 3 females, but they are siblings! However, we all also know that inbreeding goes on in the wild cos they don't always know they're related, but if we could get our hands on 1 male and 1 female, we'd be up and running.
> 
> So I've told her she'll have to make a decision on that one pdq as if we are going to release them next year I want them out of my house in 4 weeks, otherwise it will be too cold for them to go straight from my bedroom into an outside pen and I don't have an old rat cage outside for them, like I had with the 2 boys.
> 
> What d'ya think?


Eileen, thats a good idea, to set up a captive breeding programme with your babies. But as you say, it would be better to obtain an unrelated male for your 3 girlies, & an unrelated female for your little boy. So the offspring would be releasable?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lolly, today, looking in the family way


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, thats a good idea, to set up a captive breeding programme with your babies. But as you say, it would be better to obtain an unrelated male for your 3 girlies, & an unrelated female for your little boy. So the offspring would be releasable?


If they can get it to work, yes. The thing is that, although you cannot get grants for animal welfare, you can get them if you are running captive breeding programmes for endangered species, which means we could get grants to build proper large and high enclosures for them. We are thinking, not just squirrels, but barn owls and even hedgies. 

I would say the ultimate aim would be to release some of the young. 


Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly, today, looking in the family way
> 
> image


That definitely looks like a pregnant lady! :2thumb: but I think you're right, cos she didn't show much sooner it might only be a couple, but she could have carried them high up in the rib cage so they wouldn't show so much in the early days. Here's hoping! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly, today, looking in the family way
> 
> image


 


Zoo-Man said:


> Ooooo, exciting! So 2 weeks til I can nab meself a lil Sphynx kitten from Skem...... hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Eileen, thats a good idea, to set up a captive breeding programme with your babies. But as you say, it would be better to obtain an unrelated male for your 3 girlies, & an unrelated female for your little boy. So the offspring would be releasable?


 
Awww look at her little blinky face:flrt:


Ive waited a long time for this nekkid baby so Im not even going to share him
:Na_Na_Na_Na: Maybe you and Nic can have secret updates on him as the rest dont share our enthusiasm !!



feorag said:


> *If they can get it to work, yes. The thing is that, although you cannot get grants for animal welfare, you can get them if you are running captive breeding programmes for endangered species, which means we could get grants to build proper large and high enclosures for them. We are thinking, not just squirrels, but barn owls and even hedgies. *
> 
> I would say the ultimate aim would be to release some of the young.
> That definitely looks like a pregnant lady! :2thumb: but I think you're right, cos she didn't show much sooner it might only be a couple, but she could have carried them high up in the rib cage so they wouldn't show so much in the early days. Here's hoping! :2thumb:


 
That sounds like an excellent idea:no1: Where would you get other red squirrels from? or would other places help you out?


----------



## cloggers

I hope the breeding program takes off Eileen, would be fantastic if it did :no1:

Colin, the peach-fronted conure is no longer there. My tutor has only been there five years and has only briefly heard of it, so I presume its possibly passed away


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That sounds like an excellent idea:no1: Where would you get other red squirrels from? or would other places help you out?


I've no idea at the minute. I know that The British Wildlife Centre has a captive breeding programme, but to be totally honest I don't know if they release.

When i was there in 2007 one of the staff was giving a talk holding a little red squirrel which was from a litter that had been rejected by the mother and he'd been handrearing them. I was fascinated because this little critter just sat in his hand and never moved! :gasp: 

I asked him how old it was and it was the same age as mine yet I knew that mine would have been rushing around me like a tree and would *never *have sat still like that. I also asked what sex it was and he said it was a female, so I told him I had 2 males at home and would he consider swapping me so that I could release a bonded pair and his answer was "we never part with our females!" That then makes it possible that they will part with their males. Now I think that their squirrels must be pretty well inbred by now, so they may even have considered making a swap????

Who knows??


----------



## Shell195

Haha Eileen, look what I found in Argos Buy How to Keep a Pet Squirrel at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Humour.


----------



## ami_j

Dex enjoying his birthday cake :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Haha Eileen, look what I found in Argos Buy How to Keep a Pet Squirrel at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Humour.


:roll2: PMSL!!!

I should have written that, then i could have just done photos instead of drawing, cos mine could do that with their eyes shut! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> Dex enjoying his birthday cake :lol2:
> image
> image
> image
> image


Aw bless him, look at him patiently waiting!

But where were the candles??? :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> I should have written that, then i could have just done photos instead of drawing, cos mine could do that with their eyes shut! :lol2:
> 
> Aw bless him, look at him patiently waiting!
> 
> But where were the candles??? :whistling2:


candles? things on fire? you mad woman :lol2: that would of ended up in tears :lol2:


----------



## feorag

What??? :crazy: He doesn't know how to blow candles out??? :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> What??? :crazy: He doesn't know how to blow candles out??? :whistling2:


he would probably of set the carpet on fire:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> he would probably of set the carpet on fire:lol2:


or been rushed to the vets with a burnt mouth:gasp: or is that just my rottie:lol2: What was in his cake? not that I will be baking one as I never remember my pets birthdays:blush:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> or been rushed to the vets with a burnt mouth:gasp: or is that just my rottie:lol2: What was in his cake? not that I will be baking one as I never remember my pets birthdays:blush:


i doubt a candle would of touched the sides shell :lol2:

it is made of 

flour, peanut butter, carrot, oil , an egg and honey


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> If they can get it to work, yes. The thing is that, although you cannot get grants for animal welfare, you can get them if you are running captive breeding programmes for endangered species, which means we could get grants to build proper large and high enclosures for them. We are thinking, not just squirrels, but barn owls and even hedgies.
> 
> I would say the ultimate aim would be to release some of the young.
> That definitely looks like a pregnant lady! :2thumb: but I think you're right, cos she didn't show much sooner it might only be a couple, but she could have carried them high up in the rib cage so they wouldn't show so much in the early days. Here's hoping! :2thumb:


I think she did carry high up, but now things are just starting to move towards the back.



Shell195 said:


> Awww look at her little blinky face:flrt:
> 
> 
> Ive waited a long time for this nekkid baby so Im not even going to share him
> :Na_Na_Na_Na: Maybe you and Nic can have secret updates on him as the rest dont share our enthusiasm !!


Noooo, I think you should smear pics of Mowgli all over the thread!!!



cloggers said:


> I hope the breeding program takes off Eileen, would be fantastic if it did :no1:
> 
> Colin, the peach-fronted conure is no longer there. My tutor has only been there five years and has only briefly heard of it, so I presume its possibly passed away


Mmm, strange. Mind you, it was nearly 10 years since I was at college.


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Well here I am just now sitting down to my first cup of tea of the day! :gasp: Now the squirrels are more or less weaned from the bottle, no more bottle feeds, now they have to lap from a dish and eat their food (am I the hard mother!! :grin1 so now I get up, put protective gear on (and God knows I need it my neck neck is covered in scratches and totally forgetting this I sprayed perfume on myself yesterday morning and nearly hit the ceiling :roll and let them out for playtime! They charge manically around the room and then we all go downstairs to the kitchen and utility room where they rush madly about until everything calms down and then they go back upstairs to bed! While they were playing Barry swept out the pen and disinfected the flooring and I changed hammocks and bedding and now they're all upstairs asleep and the day is ours until next playtime!

Interestingly today a new bit of behaviour. I opened the pen lid, they all shot out and climbed onto my shoulder and one girl started to 'pip' out a warning, stamping her hind feet on my shoulder at the same time! :flrt: It's the first time I've heard this noise and with the stamping hind feet it was obviously some sort of warning to beware - isn't that cute?

So the dreaded 'H' work to do! :roll:

Sam from Autumnwatch skyed me last night, but the signal wasn't very good, so still not sure how they are going to approach that and Jena from countryfile rang to ask if they could come on Wednesday morning, firstly to the Sanctuary to look around and meet Kim and then to my house to see the squirrels. They're bringing a "squirrel expert" with them, so I told Kim to sort out in her head whether she was willing to take on this breeding programme then maybe she could run it past her??


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all. Well here I am just now sitting down to my first cup of tea of the day! :gasp: Now the squirrels are more or less weaned from the bottle, no more bottle feeds, now they have to lap from a dish and eat their food (am I the hard mother!! :grin1 so now I get up, put protective gear on (and God knows I need it my neck neck is covered in scratches and totally forgetting this I sprayed perfume on myself yesterday morning and nearly hit the ceiling :roll and let them out for playtime! They charge manically around the room and then we all go downstairs to the kitchen and utility room where they rush madly about until everything calms down and then they go back upstairs to bed! While they were playing Barry swept out the pen and disinfected the flooring and I changed hammocks and bedding and now they're all upstairs asleep and the day is ours until next playtime!
> 
> Interestingly today a new bit of behaviour. I opened the pen lid, they all shot out and climbed onto my shoulder and one girl started to 'pip' out a warning, stamping her hind feet on my shoulder at the same time! :flrt: It's the first time I've heard this noise and with the stamping hind feet it was obviously some sort of warning to beware - isn't that cute?
> 
> So the dreaded 'H' work to do! :roll:
> 
> Sam from Autumnwatch skyed me last night, but the signal wasn't very good, so still not sure how they are going to approach that and Jena from countryfile rang to ask if they could come on Wednesday morning, firstly to the Sanctuary to look around and meet Kim and then to my house to see the squirrels. They're bringing a "squirrel expert" with them, so I told Kim to sort out in her head whether she was willing to take on this breeding programme then maybe she could run it past her??


 
Who would think that 4 small squirrels would make such an impact on the world! I wonder what the girl was warning you of? Make sure you let us know the viewing dates the progams are on:2thumb:

Im off to the sanctuary shortly, its going to be a long hot afternoon:whip:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning all. Well here I am just now sitting down to my first cup of tea of the day! :gasp: Now the squirrels are more or less weaned from the bottle, no more bottle feeds, now they have to lap from a dish and eat their food (am I the hard mother!! :grin1 so now I get up, put protective gear on (and God knows I need it my neck neck is covered in scratches and totally forgetting this I sprayed perfume on myself yesterday morning and nearly hit the ceiling :roll and let them out for playtime! They charge manically around the room and then we all go downstairs to the kitchen and utility room where they rush madly about until everything calms down and then they go back upstairs to bed! While they were playing Barry swept out the pen and disinfected the flooring and I changed hammocks and bedding and now they're all upstairs asleep and the day is ours until next playtime!
> 
> Interestingly today a new bit of behaviour. I opened the pen lid, they all shot out and climbed onto my shoulder and one girl started to 'pip' out a warning, stamping her hind feet on my shoulder at the same time! :flrt: It's the first time I've heard this noise and with the stamping hind feet it was obviously some sort of warning to beware - isn't that cute?
> 
> So the dreaded 'H' work to do! :roll:
> 
> Sam from Autumnwatch skyed me last night, but the signal wasn't very good, so still not sure how they are going to approach that and Jena from countryfile rang to ask if they could come on Wednesday morning, firstly to the Sanctuary to look around and meet Kim and then to my house to see the squirrels. They're bringing a "squirrel expert" with them, so I told Kim to sort out in her head whether she was willing to take on this breeding programme then maybe she could run it past her??


Ouch! they sound adorable though :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Honestly Shell, we are all gobsmacked at what an impact they have had. Maybe they've been sent to help us save the other animals????

Suffice it to say that the last 2 didn't create a percentage of the attention these have!

Skye cooling down yesterday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE-O37ZMD98


----------



## cloggers

Double posted :blush: stupid machine :whip:


----------



## cloggers

Temperatures are suppose to reach 30 Celsius in some places next week :shock: I'm gonna cook if it's here!!

How is everyone? I'm exhausted so off for a bath then I shall resume work :lol2:

Skye looks like he had an awesome time :flrt: he's such a handsome lad!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Ouch! they sound adorable though :flrt:


They are - but my goodness these scratches sting a lot!
Thank you chloe. Skye had a wonderful day yesterday. it took a while to get him to see that water was fun, but now he has lost his fear - he loves it.

He and I are sitting here in front of a tower fan which is running at it's top speed and every time I turn it off because I've cooled down, i heat up again and have to turn it on! So I've barely moved off this settee since I sat here with my cup of tea 5 hours ago! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great video Eileen, Skye looks like he had fun!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *Honestly Shell, we are all gobsmacked at what an impact they have had. Maybe they've been sent to help us save the other animals????*
> 
> Suffice it to say that the last 2 didn't create a percentage of the attention these have!
> 
> Skye cooling down yesterday
> 
> Skye cooling down in the indian summer heat - YouTube


 

Maybe you are right:2thumb: 

Going to look at Skye now :flrt:

ETA Hes looking stunning as usual  Karla quite often lies down when I tell her sit, must be a GSD thing *lol*


----------



## feorag

It's only when he knows I'm going to throw his ball/frisbee or stick that he lies down. Before I got the camera out when we started he was sitting, but as soon as he knows what's happening he's so excited he just always lies down.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's only when he knows I'm going to throw his ball/frisbee or stick that he lies down. Before I got the camera out when we started he was sitting, but as soon as he knows what's happening he's so excited he just always lies down.


 
Karla does it waiting for me to throw her frisbee :roll:


----------



## feorag

It's a GSD thing I'm certain. :2thumb:

How's Karla's ears doing?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's a GSD thing I'm certain. :2thumb:
> 
> How's Karla's ears doing?


 
Her ears arent sore anymore but she still sometimes shakes her head. I need to fininsh her treatment and take he back for a check up as the vet never did ring me:devil:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear that. So you still don't know what bacteria (if any) they found on the swab???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear that. So you still don't know what bacteria (if any) they found on the swab???


 

The results arent back yet as they have to culture the bacteria.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I think you need to get that vet's mobile phone number Shell :bash:

We are up early in the morning (5:30am!!!) as we off to Driffield Championship Show with Indy. If she gets placed 1st, 2nd or 3rd in her class, she quallifies for Crufts. Heres hoping! We have a few friends to meet up with there too, including Val, the stud dog owner, & Gina (Shell also knows her).


----------



## feorag

Good luck for tomorrow then Colin - hope she does you proud and manages to qualify, but if she doesn't there'll be other opportunities.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Good luck for tomorrow then Colin - hope she does you proud and manages to qualify, but if she doesn't there'll be other opportunities.


Thanks Eileen. Im almost certain that she wont qualify, but you never know.


----------



## Shell195

Col you mean Gina with the nekkid cats and dogs?

Fingers crossed for Indy x


----------



## Shell195

Im having massive kisses and cuddles with Dennis, hes such a snuggle bunny:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col you mean Gina with the nekkid cats and dogs?
> 
> Fingers crossed for Indy x


Yes hun, she's showing one of her Xolos (Mexican Hairless Terriers) so we are going to keep an eye out for each other.



Shell195 said:


> Im having massive kisses and cuddles with Dennis, hes such a snuggle bunny:flrt:


Cow!!! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes hun, she's showing one of her Xolos (Mexican Hairless Terriers) so we are going to keep an eye out for each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Cow!!! :devil:


 

Send her my regards  
Her dogs look beautiful:flrt:

I definately think you need a nekkid alien:flrt: Dennis isnt actually nekkid at the minute, hes grown some winter fluff, sign of another cold winter me thinks:bash: Mowgli is totally nude, not a hair to be seen:flrt: Harley has a bit of fuzz but what makes me laugh is his tail, its all nekkid then he has a feathered bit at the end, he also has a belly mane *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Send her my regards
> Her dogs look beautiful:flrt:
> 
> I definately think you need a nekkid alien:flrt: Dennis isnt actually nekkid at the minute, hes grown some winter fluff, sign of another cold winter me thinks:bash: Mowgli is totally nude, not a hair to be seen:flrt: Harley has a bit of fuzz but what makes me laugh is his tail, its all nekkid then he has a feathered bit at the end, he also has a belly mane *lol*


I will hun. I need to persuade Clark to let a Sphynxy in the house, as Gina said she'll supply me with one anytime! Clark isn't for budging though :'(


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I will hun. I need to persuade Clark to let a Sphynxy in the house, as Gina said she'll supply me with one anytime! Clark isn't for budging though :'(


 
He doesnt know what hes missing:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> He doesnt know what hes missing:flrt:


I know, he needs slapping round the face with a wet fish! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I know, he needs slapping round the face with a wet fish! :lol2:


 
:lol2: Maybe now hes got a job he will see more sense:2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Col, best of luck with the show tomorrow. If you get bored at Driffield come to York


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Maybe now hes got a job he will see more sense:2thumb:


Mmm, I wont get my hopes up just yet...... :lol2:



Nix said:


> Col, best of luck with the show tomorrow. If you get bored at Driffield come to York


Thanks hun. I think we'll be there for the full day :/


----------



## Nix

Fair enough 


Eileen - I'm sorry but when you said about the squig scratches and perfume I laughed. Been there done that only it was raccoon scratches!

Shell - I am not really into nekkid kitties but you have brought me round with mowgli, I love his little face and Col is right. Don't do it secretly we want photos all over!


----------



## Shell195

Hi Nic , how are you?
Ive been getting ready for the new addition, brand new posh cat carrier, new fleece and a floor to ceiling cat scratcher. Im excited and scared at the same time after what happened with little Asbo, I dont think I could cope if that happened again


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> Eileen - I'm sorry but when you said about the squig scratches and perfume I laughed. Been there done that only it was raccoon scratches!
> 
> Shell - I am not really into nekkid kitties but you have brought me round with mowgli, I love his little face and Col is right. Don't do it secretly we want photos all over!


Yep, we want pics of Mowgli plastered all over! :flrt:


----------



## Nix

Off to bed now folks. G'night. Col, get to bed you have to be up in 4 hours!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Off to bed now folks. G'night. Col, get to bed you have to be up in 4 hours!


Goodnight Nic. Im going, Im going.........

:lol2: xx


----------



## cloggers

Clark is a sensible man, why would you want a nekkid beast *shudder*
Hope the show goes well today!

Its raining here!! Welcome change, lovely and cool, maybe even a bit of a nip in the air :gasp:

My mother has just sent me this, one walk and look a the state of her :roll:


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Eileen - I'm sorry but when you said about the squig scratches and perfume I laughed. Been there done that only it was raccoon scratches!


Laugh away Nic - I thought it would amuse everyone! :lol2:

Well Chloe, white dogs come with a price don't they? I remember the state my yellow labrador used to get in - he loved muddy puddles!!


----------



## cloggers

They certainly do, she could find a muddy puddle in a desert :lol2:

I don't mind her getting muddy and soaked, I'd just prefer it if she didn't share it with the couch and freshly washed pile of clothes :bash:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Today at Driffield Championship Show it was crappy weather most of the day! 

We had to wait hours before we got in the ring as it took over 4 hours for the Long-Coat Chihuahua's to be judged!

By about 1pm the Smooth-Coat Chihuahua's started to be judged and we were moved outside as it hadn't rained for over an hour.

We waited another hour or so while the Smooth-Coat male's were judged and then finally it was time for the bitches!

Minor puppy bitch first and then us, Puppy bitch! Colin walked in the ring first with Indy and the others soon followed. 8 in total in the class! We (well I) thought that is us being kicked out! 

They all walked the ring and then Colin put Indy on the table. She was perfect! Then the triangle and up and down, Indy was rather distracted by all the smells of dogs and bitches from the past four days in the ring.

All the other bitches did their table, triangle and walk up and down. Then the final line up!

First was a little Fawn Sable, Second was a Black and Tan and then Third was INDY! 

Which means she qualified for Crufts 2012!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Shell195

Well done Indy:no1:


----------



## cloggers

Well, thought we had this sorted but apparently not. Slowly becoming the bane of my life :banghead:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/760790-gsd-skin-problems.html#post9043183





CE1985F said:


> Today at Driffield Championship Show it was crappy weather most of the day!
> 
> We had to wait hours before we got in the ring as it took over 4 hours for the Long-Coat Chihuahua's to be judged!
> 
> By about 1pm the Smooth-Coat Chihuahua's started to be judged and we were moved outside as it hadn't rained for over an hour.
> 
> We waited another hour or so while the Smooth-Coat male's were judged and then finally it was time for the bitches!
> 
> Minor puppy bitch first and then us, Puppy bitch! Colin walked in the ring first with Indy and the others soon followed. 8 in total in the class! We (well I) thought that is us being kicked out!
> 
> They all walked the ring and then Colin put Indy on the table. She was perfect! Then the triangle and up and down, Indy was rather distracted by all the smells of dogs and bitches from the past four days in the ring.
> 
> All the other bitches did their table, triangle and walk up and down. Then the final line up!
> 
> First was a little Fawn Sable, Second was a Black and Tan and then Third was INDY!
> 
> Which means she qualified for Crufts 2012!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::no1:


Congratulations!!! You both must be very proud!!


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> First was a little Fawn Sable, Second was a Black and Tan and then Third was INDY!
> 
> Which means she qualified for Crufts 2012!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::no1:


That's absolutely brilliant - well done Indy and congratulations to you and Colin, but what an interminable time to take to judge???

I'm off to see your thread Chloe!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks everyone! We are over the moon! Not bad to say we've only been showing since January eh? I didn't think we'd be placed at all today, as Indy was fidgety on the walk rounds, & there were some fab dogs up against her. But she did us so proud! :2thumb:

Nice clean dog there chloe....

NOT! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Quiet night on here last night! :whistling2:

Just put the squirrels back to bed after an hour and a half of mayhem and now I'm about to set to making some hammocks and pouches.

To make a change from squirrel photographs, I've just got an e-mail from Elise and thought I'd share Darcey's latest photograph taken this morning.










And apparently having just learned to crawl a few weeks ago, she's decided she much prefers walking, so here she is starting to walk - loving the tongue sticking out as she concentrates.

MOV01226 - YouTube


----------



## cloggers

Morning, I'm first on at this time? :gasp: (EDIT: well apparently not, Eileen!!)

Took Oz for her first 'long' walk today, must have been gone at least 50-60 minutes, she ran full pelt up and down the beach, then decided she'd carry her tennis ball home :roll:
So we set off, and walked down along the boating lake, she drops her ball, hesitates for a second, then belly flops in.. dragging me in behind her :bash:
I've decided the only option is to remove her legs. 
I'd wrapped her sore leg in cling film, which seems to have worked as its stayed moderately dry. I've then pinned her and scrubbed her dry, so her skin doesn't get aggravated staying wet. 
She's now passed out, snoring in the hall way :lol2:

Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> To make a change from squirrel photographs, I've just got an e-mail from Elise and thought I'd share Darcey's latest photograph taken this morning.
> 
> image
> 
> And apparently having just learned to crawl a few weeks ago, she's decided she much prefers walking, so here she is starting to walk - loving the tongue sticking out as she concentrates.
> 
> MOV01226 - YouTube


oh what a cutie :flrt: bless her


----------



## feorag

:lol: I beat you by 1 minute! 

So did you get very wet when you were dragged into the boating lake?? Sorry I to admit I :lol2: when I read it.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> :lol: I beat you by 1 minute!
> 
> So did you get very wet when you were dragged into the boating lake?? Sorry I to admit I :lol2: when I read it.


1 whole minute :lol2:

I got absolutely soaked, then I was bellowing at her to get out because of her leg, she doggy skipped all the way home!
Do you want to know the worst part? She jumped in to get her ball, got out without it!! It's still there :roll2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

Tabitha :flrt:









Cuddles with Mark 









Conked out on my lap 

















Woke up and rolled over for belly rubs :lol2:



















And Jimmy, who is still a complete and utter idiot :bash:
He still acts like a 14 week old kitten and totally doesn't realise how big he is, he even chases his tail like a dog :lol2:


----------



## Nix

CE1985F said:


> Today at Driffield Championship Show it was crappy weather most of the day!
> 
> We had to wait hours before we got in the ring as it took over 4 hours for the Long-Coat Chihuahua's to be judged!
> 
> By about 1pm the Smooth-Coat Chihuahua's started to be judged and we were moved outside as it hadn't rained for over an hour.
> 
> We waited another hour or so while the Smooth-Coat male's were judged and then finally it was time for the bitches!
> 
> Minor puppy bitch first and then us, Puppy bitch! Colin walked in the ring first with Indy and the others soon followed. 8 in total in the class! We (well I) thought that is us being kicked out!
> 
> They all walked the ring and then Colin put Indy on the table. She was perfect! Then the triangle and up and down, Indy was rather distracted by all the smells of dogs and bitches from the past four days in the ring.
> 
> All the other bitches did their table, triangle and walk up and down. Then the final line up!
> 
> First was a little Fawn Sable, Second was a Black and Tan and then Third was INDY!
> 
> Which means she qualified for Crufts 2012!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::no1:





Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks everyone! We are over the moon! Not bad to say we've only been showing since January eh? I didn't think we'd be placed at all today, as Indy was fidgety on the walk rounds, & there were some fab dogs up against her. But she did us so proud! :2thumb:
> 
> Nice clean dog there chloe....
> 
> NOT! :lol2:


 
So chuffed for you both and Indy. Congratulations. I'll have to watch crufts now next year!



cloggers said:


> 1 whole minute :lol2:
> 
> I got absolutely soaked, then I was bellowing at her to get out because of her leg, she doggy skipped all the way home!
> Do you want to know the worst part? She jumped in to get her ball, got out without it!! It's still there :roll2:


 
Typical blonde. Excellent lol!


Charlibob said:


> Tabitha :flrt:
> image
> 
> Cuddles with Mark
> image
> 
> Conked out on my lap
> image
> image
> 
> Woke up and rolled over for belly rubs :lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> 
> And Jimmy, who is still a complete and utter idiot :bash:
> He still acts like a 14 week old kitten and totally doesn't realise how big he is, he even chases his tail like a dog :lol2:
> image
> image
> image


They are both gorgeous but Jimmy is super :flrt:


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Morning all. Quiet night on here last night! :whistling2:
> 
> Just put the squirrels back to bed after an hour and a half of mayhem and now I'm about to set to making some hammocks and pouches.
> 
> To make a change from squirrel photographs, I've just got an e-mail from Elise and thought I'd share Darcey's latest photograph taken this morning.
> 
> image
> 
> And apparently having just learned to crawl a few weeks ago, she's decided she much prefers walking, so here she is starting to walk - loving the tongue sticking out as she concentrates.
> 
> MOV01226 - YouTube


 
Too cute!


----------



## Charlibob

Nix said:


> So chuffed for you both and Indy. Congratulations. I'll have to watch crufts now next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical blonde. Excellent lol!
> 
> 
> They are both gorgeous but Jimmy is super :flrt:


Jimmy is lovely and becoming sooooo cuddly but hes just so naughty!! Tabitha has 100% recall, you call her name and where ever she is, no matter what shes doing she comes running over, you tell her no and she stops whats shes doing, if you tap something she'll jump and sit on the spot you've tapped. Jimmy you've got no chance, if he knows he shouldn't be doing it it makes him want it 100 times more :whip: If you call his name he'll look at you but if you've got nothing of interest to him he just turns his head and ignores you :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely pictures (everybody) and too funny, Chloe! Ooops.

I'm still in the US (I get back Thurs), but I have some bad news... I fully expected Bracken to be gone by the time I got home, but no... Mojo has died  Don't know what of. Gary just found him curled up in his bed (he thought he was asleep, but he didn't get up for food).  Bracken, however, is still going strong...


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all. Quiet night on here last night! :whistling2:
> 
> Just put the squirrels back to bed after an hour and a half of mayhem and now I'm about to set to making some hammocks and pouches.
> 
> To make a change from squirrel photographs, I've just got an e-mail from Elise and thought I'd share Darcey's latest photograph taken this morning.
> 
> image
> 
> And apparently having just learned to crawl a few weeks ago, she's decided she much prefers walking, so here she is starting to walk - loving the tongue sticking out as she concentrates.
> 
> MOV01226 - YouTube


Awwww look at her, shes so cute:flrt::flrt:



cloggers said:


> Morning, I'm first on at this time? :gasp: (EDIT: well apparently not, Eileen!!)
> 
> Took Oz for her first 'long' walk today, must have been gone at least 50-60 minutes, she ran full pelt up and down the beach, then decided she'd carry her tennis ball home :roll:
> So we set off, and walked down along the boating lake, she drops her ball, hesitates for a second, then belly flops in.. dragging me in behind her :bash:
> I've decided the only option is to remove her legs.
> I'd wrapped her sore leg in cling film, which seems to have worked as its stayed moderately dry. I've then pinned her and scrubbed her dry, so her skin doesn't get aggravated staying wet.
> She's now passed out, snoring in the hall way :lol2:
> 
> Whats everyone up to today?


 
Oooops:lol2:



Charlibob said:


> Tabitha :flrt:
> image
> 
> Cuddles with Mark
> image
> 
> Conked out on my lap
> image
> image
> 
> Woke up and rolled over for belly rubs :lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> 
> And Jimmy, who is still a complete and utter idiot :bash:
> He still acts like a 14 week old kitten and totally doesn't realise how big he is, he even chases his tail like a dog :lol2:
> image
> image
> image


Pretty kitties:flrt:



Charlibob said:


> Jimmy is lovely and becoming sooooo cuddly but hes just so naughty!! Tabitha has 100% recall, you call her name and where ever she is, no matter what shes doing she comes running over, you tell her no and she stops whats shes doing, if you tap something she'll jump and sit on the spot you've tapped. Jimmy you've got no chance, if he knows he shouldn't be doing it it makes him want it 100 times more :whip: If you call his name he'll look at you but if you've got nothing of interest to him he just turns his head and ignores you :lol2:


Hmmm sounds like my Elmo, he even ignores the rest of the family, he only sees/hears me and thats only when hes in the mood:bash:




Amalthea said:


> Lovely pictures (everybody) and too funny, Chloe! Ooops.
> 
> I'm still in the US (I get back Thurs), but I have some bad news... I fully expected Bracken to be gone by the time I got home, but no... Mojo has died  Don't know what of. Gary just found him curled up in his bed (he thought he was asleep, but he didn't get up for food).  Bracken, however, is still going strong...


 
Awww no, RIP little Mojo. His mum and dad are still going strong but I dont think they are a long lived as people say as Cat and Ditta lost one of theirs too


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at the sanctuary this afternoon and this morning was spent helping Chris sort out stuff for his new job :roll:


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> Awwww look at her, shes so cute:flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooops:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty kitties:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm sounds like my Elmo, he even ignores the rest of the family, he only sees/hears me and thats only when hes in the mood:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww no, RIP little Mojo. His mum and dad are still going strong but I dont think they are a long lived as people say as Cat and Ditta lost one of theirs too


Yeah hes definitely a 1 person cat, he follows me around all the time and listens to me if hes in the mood (more like hungry :whistling2 but Mark has no chance, won't listen to word he says and will bat him away with a paw if he really doesn't want him near! But he loves to be picked up and cuddled and loves belly kisses so all is forgiven :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> Yeah hes definitely a 1 person cat, he follows me around all the time and listens to me if hes in the mood (more like hungry :whistling2 but Mark has no chance, won't listen to word he says and will bat him away with a paw if he really doesn't want him near! But he loves to be picked up and cuddled and loves belly kisses so all is forgiven :flrt:


I wonder if thats a coonie trait as Elmo is just the same:lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

Shell195 said:


> I wonder if thats a coonie trait as Elmo is just the same:lol2:


Have heard a few people say the same on a Maine **** forum so must be.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> So chuffed for you both and Indy. Congratulations. I'll have to watch crufts now next year!


You do that Nic, you'll notice me, I'll make sure I get a lime green waistcoat by then! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, what a little cutie!!! :flrt:

Chloe, have you dried out yet? :lol2:

It was Clark's first day at work today. He looked very smart & enjoyed it. :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi all sorry not been online but have been in hiberntion for a while not that it has worked with friends, neighbours and family they wont give me a break mentally. 

Col is Lolly pregnant as i havent looked back to catch up yet as there is so much?

How is everything going for everyone?
I will get back online properly soon just need to get my head back straight and calm myself down alot mentally as well hate feeling the way I do right now. 
Mind you having said that had a good time saturday as it was Glyn's 30th birthday, we had a quiet day and I had banners put up all over the front of our flat lol meanie that I am and made him wear a 30th badge all day then had a nice quiet meal intogether and had a couple of friends in for a drink in the evening, he still hasn't had all his presents as I havent got toget them yet but he has a pint with the worlds best 30 year old on it.He also is having a full new fish tank and fish as he wants to get a bigger one which he knows abut but he is also getting the switchblade box set of dvds which are hard to come by but he doesnt know about them lol, as I am waiting for them to be delivered.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi all sorry not been online but have been in hiberntion for a while not that it has worked with friends, neighbours and family they wont give me a break mentally.
> 
> Col is Lolly pregnant as i havent looked back to catch up yet as there is so much?
> 
> How is everything going for everyone?
> I will get back online properly soon just need to get my head back straight and calm myself down alot mentally as well hate feeling the way I do right now.
> Mind you having said that had a good time saturday as it was Glyn's 30th birthday, we had a quiet day and I had banners put up all over the front of our flat lol meanie that I am and made him wear a 30th badge all day then had a nice quiet meal intogether and had a couple of friends in for a drink in the evening, he still hasn't had all his presents as I havent got toget them yet but he has a pint with the worlds best 30 year old on it.He also is having a full new fish tank and fish as he wants to get a bigger one which he knows abut but he is also getting the switchblade box set of dvds which are hard to come by but he doesnt know about them lol, as I am waiting for them to be delivered.


you missed dexters birthday he is really sad  :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi all sorry not been online but have been in hiberntion for a while not that it has worked with friends, neighbours and family they wont give me a break mentally.
> 
> Col is Lolly pregnant as i havent looked back to catch up yet as there is so much?
> 
> How is everything going for everyone?
> I will get back online properly soon just need to get my head back straight and calm myself down alot mentally as well hate feeling the way I do right now.
> Mind you having said that had a good time saturday as it was Glyn's 30th birthday, we had a quiet day and I had banners put up all over the front of our flat lol meanie that I am and made him wear a 30th badge all day then had a nice quiet meal intogether and had a couple of friends in for a drink in the evening, he still hasn't had all his presents as I havent got toget them yet but he has a pint with the worlds best 30 year old on it.He also is having a full new fish tank and fish as he wants to get a bigger one which he knows abut but he is also getting the switchblade box set of dvds which are hard to come by but he doesnt know about them lol, as I am waiting for them to be delivered.


Hiya hun. Does this pic answer your question Sam? 










She has 2 weeks to go, but I think there may only be a couple of small pups in there.

Indy qualified for Crufts 2012 yesterday! :no1:


----------



## sammy1969

I am so sorry Dexter I have just been having such a bad time I had to shut myself away I know you understand sweety i will make it up to you at some stage.
Col just read about Indy CONGRATULATIONS thats me watching Crufts 2012 for sure Iknew she would do you proud with her lines.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya hun. Does this pic answer your question Sam?
> 
> image
> 
> She has 2 weeks to go, but I think there may only be a couple of small pups in there.
> 
> Indy qualified for Crufts 2012 yesterday! :no1:


Yep Col sure does she is looking well with it too hun I cant wait to hear she has had them I know I am third in line but thats fine as I can wait till the next litter if necessary, as i just want one of your puppies.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Yep Col sure does she is looking well with it too hun I cant wait to hear she has had them I know I am third in line but thats fine as I can wait till the next litter if necessary, as i just want one of your puppies.


Don't worry Sam, I'll be staying up with her when she goes into labour, & I'll post updates as & when things occur : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Don't worry Sam, I'll be staying up with her when she goes into labour, & I'll post updates as & when things occur : victory:


i know you will hun just getting all broody i am terribl when it comes to babies


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Tabitha :flrt:
> image
> 
> And Jimmy, who is still a complete and utter idiot :bash:
> He still acts like a 14 week old kitten and totally doesn't realise how big he is, he even chases his tail like a dog :lol2:


Lovely photographs Charli! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> You do that Nic, you'll notice me, I'll make sure I get a lime green waistcoat by then! hehe






Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, what a little cutie!!! :flrt:
> It was Clark's first day at work today. He looked very smart & enjoyed it. :2thumb:


thank you - those eyes will break hearts when she's older I've no doubt! :roll:

Glad Clark enjoyed his first day at work - long may it continue! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I am so sorry Dexter I have just been having such a bad time I had to shut myself away I know you understand sweety i will make it up to you at some stage.
> Col just read about Indy CONGRATULATIONS thats me watching Crufts 2012 for sure Iknew she would do you proud with her lines.


awww he does understand *hug* tonnes of pics when you come back on


----------



## Shell195

Hi Sammy  and Jai 
Col, Im glad Clark enjoyed his first day back at work:2thumb:

Ive just heard that Mowgli is a monster with his sisters, naughty boy:bash: Mostly boys in this house so Im sure they will put him in his place:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Lovely photographs Charli! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you - those eyes will break hearts when she's older I've no doubt! :roll:
> 
> Glad Clark enjoyed his first day at work - long may it continue! :2thumb:


Oi, don't you call my future lime green showing waistcoat!!! :devil:

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Hi Sammy  and Jai
> Col, Im glad Clark enjoyed his first day back at work:2thumb:
> 
> Ive just heard that Mowgli is a monster with his sisters, naughty boy:bash: Mostly boys in this house so Im sure they will put him in his place:lol2:


Oh dear, then theres nothing for it, but for Mowgli to come & live with me.... :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi, don't you call my future lime green showing waistcoat!!! :devil:
> 
> :lol2:


 
You should know by now that Eileen has no taste:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just heard that Mowgli is a monster with his sisters, naughty boy:bash: Mostly boys in this house so Im sure they will put him in his place:lol2:


I'm sure they will Shell!



Zoo-Man said:


> Oi, don't you call my future lime green showing waistcoat!!! :devil:
> 
> :lol2:


    



Shell195 said:


> You should know by now that Eileen has no taste:whistling2:


I beg your pardon!!! :gasp:

I have excellent taste I'll have you know!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm sure they will Shell!
> 
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon!!! :gasp:
> 
> I have excellent taste I'll have you know!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2: that will be why you love nekkid kitties:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I agree Shell, obviously Eileen hasn't got any taste! :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hi Sammy  and Jai
> Col, Im glad Clark enjoyed his first day back at work:2thumb:
> 
> Ive just heard that Mowgli is a monster with his sisters, naughty boy:bash: Mostly boys in this house so Im sure they will put him in his place:lol2:


haha kittens are meant to be naughty :lol2:


sorry to hear about Mojo Jen  

and im still laughing about Chloe ending up in the lake :rotfl:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: that will be why you love nekkid kitties:whistling2:


Ah yes, but in the midst of good taste,must come common sense!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Squirrels are running around having some exercise and I'm sitting at the breakfast bar (which it was a bar!! :whistling2 having my breakfast and catching up on this before I go and get my hair done. It's not gonna be a proper job cos Roz has forgotten that it's harvest festival day and she's going to help out, so it'll be a fringe cut by her and a colour by one of the other girls and then I'll get a proper cut another day! Hairdo by instalment!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Ive had a bath, washed m hair, eaten brekkie then its off to the sanctuary. I need to book an appointment for the hairdresser too.
Yayyy Dolly has now finished her season:no1:


----------



## feorag

Thank goodness for that! Has she been having 'funny turns' throughout the season or was it just in the beginning?


----------



## saxon

*Haven't put my mogs on here for a while...pic heavy.*

Charlie Chaplin....bred here....black and white domestic longhair....just turned 9 in September.

















Beauty.....DSH...rescued at 11 years old now almost 18 years old. Miserable mare...lol









Spooky....DSH...John's mother had kittens and we took this one....5 years old now.









Twixibell.....was on 'foster' but when I went to update owners they had moved....ignorant sods!...Their loss!









Clementine...one of the gingers......









Seville...another ginger...









Clarabelle....the last ginger....I have a super pic of the 'terrible trio' on the windowsill but I need to charge the phone to dowload it.









Moesha....rescued at 12 months old, rehomed, returned after 11 years, is now 13.5 years old.









Niagra...new kitten we've had for a few months now.









We do have Charlie Chaplins Auntie as well but she 'did one' as soon as she saw the camera. Unfortunately our 'Russian rescue' Kissa went missing a few weeks ago and we've been unable to find as yet.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi all. Its Clark's birthday today, & I'm home alone as he's at work. I'm going to have tea ready for when he gets in (god help us! - I don't cook). I'm not very happt with Co-Op, Tesco or Sainsburys. I went to all 3 supermarkets yesterday to get Clark's birthday card (last minute I know) & not one of them had cards saying 'fiance', 'boyfriend' or even 'to the one I love' sort of thing. WTF?!?!? I was so cheesed off I just got him a 'Husband' card :lol2:

I'm currently waiting for my 2 Leopard Tortoises to finish their bath & to stop opening their bowels in the bath tub :roll:


----------



## feorag

Lovely cats Dawn. I think my favourite is probably Moesha! :flrt:


Zoo-Man said:


> Hi all. Its Clark's birthday today, & I'm home alone as he's at work. I'm going to have tea ready for when he gets in (god help us! - I don't cook). I'm not very happt with Co-Op, Tesco or Sainsburys. I went to all 3 supermarkets yesterday to get Clark's birthday card (last minute I know) & not one of them had cards saying 'fiance', 'boyfriend' or even 'to the one I love' sort of thing. WTF?!?!? I was so cheesed off I just got him a 'Husband' card :lol2:
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my 2 Leopard Tortoises to finish their bath & to stop opening their bowels in the bath tub :roll:


Nice one!! :whistling2:#

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLARK


----------



## saxon

Yes Mo' is lovely but she's a rather old lady for only being 13.5.
She went missing a year or so ago and was dumped back i our garden uable to walk through being so weak...she'd been 'taken in' by a stupid woman down the street but as she won't eat unless she knows you, the not a lot, she almost straved herself to death.

We still have problems keeping her weight up and she is always skinny becasue she's so funny about eating. .....not picky she will eat anything 'when she will eat'..that's the problem.

She waves at us when we go in the kitchen, where she doesn't often leave, I've never met a more unusual cat I'm sure she's OCD!


----------



## Nix

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOO YOOOOUUUU. Have a good one Clark and be really pleased I am not there in person cause I can't sing!

I love cake occasions. 

Ooo Dawn lovely kitties. Can't pick just one. Charlie is stunning as is your new kitten but I lubs dem all really :flrt:.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thank goodness for that! Has she been having 'funny turns' throughout the season or was it just in the beginning?


 
Just at the beginning really, shes had a few wonky turns but nothing like she did have then.



Zoo-Man said:


> Hi all. Its Clark's birthday today, & I'm home alone as he's at work. I'm going to have tea ready for when he gets in (god help us! - I don't cook). I'm not very happt with Co-Op, Tesco or Sainsburys. I went to all 3 supermarkets yesterday to get Clark's birthday card (last minute I know) & not one of them had cards saying 'fiance', 'boyfriend' or even 'to the one I love' sort of thing. WTF?!?!? I was so cheesed off I just got him a 'Husband' card :lol2:
> 
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my 2 Leopard Tortoises to finish their bath & to stop opening their bowels in the bath tub :roll:


 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLARK*
*xxx:flrt:*
I hope Col doesnt give you food poisoning for your birthday:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

saxon said:


> Yes Mo' is lovely but she's a rather old lady for only being 13.5.
> She went missing a year or so ago and was dumped back i our garden uable to walk through being so weak...she'd been 'taken in' by a stupid woman down the street but as she won't eat unless she knows you, the not a lot, she almost straved herself to death.
> 
> We still have problems keeping her weight up and she is always skinny becasue she's so funny about eating. .....not picky she will eat anything 'when she will eat'..that's the problem.
> 
> She waves at us when we go in the kitchen, where she doesn't often leave, I've never met a more unusual cat I'm sure she's OCD!


I remember that! Just had forgotten it was her. She's definitely 'different' then! :roll:



Shell195 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLARK*
> *xxx:flrt:*
> I hope Col doesnt give you food poisoning for your birthday:whistling2:


:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

saxon said:


> Charlie Chaplin....bred here....black and white domestic longhair....just turned 9 in September.
> image
> image
> 
> Beauty.....DSH...rescued at 11 years old now almost 18 years old. Miserable mare...lol
> image
> 
> Spooky....DSH...John's mother had kittens and we took this one....5 years old now.
> image
> 
> Twixibell.....was on 'foster' but when I went to update owners they had moved....ignorant sods!...Their loss!
> image
> 
> Clementine...one of the gingers......
> image
> 
> Seville...another ginger...
> image
> 
> Clarabelle....the last ginger....I have a super pic of the 'terrible trio' on the windowsill but I need to charge the phone to dowload it.
> image
> 
> Moesha....rescued at 12 months old, rehomed, returned after 11 years, is now 13.5 years old.
> image
> 
> Niagra...new kitten we've had for a few months now.
> image
> 
> We do have Charlie Chaplins Auntie as well but she 'did one' as soon as she saw the camera. Unfortunately our 'Russian rescue' Kissa went missing a few weeks ago and we've been unable to find as yet.


 
Lovely cats Dawn:flrt: Moesha is a very pretty girl but out them all I love your black one, even if she is grumpy:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

:flrt:

2 boys,1 girl. Five weeks old, they're suppose to be going to a local animal sanctuary thing as they're desperate for some. Though if it doesn't work out, I have dibs on this fella :flrt:

I'm going to windermere this weekend, my friend asked if I want to go back with her on friday (she lives in at college) and I'm staying there until monday. She has two GSDs that I'm very much looking forward to playing with :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Windemere's lovely Chloe, you'll like it - hope you have a good time!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Just at the beginning really, shes had a few wonky turns but nothing like she did have then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLARK*
> *xxx:flrt:*
> I hope Col doesnt give you food poisoning for your birthday:whistling2:


Oi cheeky!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi cheeky!


 
:lol2: Did he enjoy his meal?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Did he enjoy his meal?


Yes, but he complained that the peas were cold :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, but he complained that the peas were cold :devil:


 
:lol2: You are supposed to heat them before serving:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You are supposed to heat them before serving:whistling2:


Don't YOU bloody start!!! :whip:

Another trait of Lolly's pregnancy has come to light, & it happened last time too. She will not tolerate the cats near her crate. We have now put Daisy & Indy in a crate of their own, & Lolly has her own crate, in preparation for her whelping. If either of the cats go too close to her crate, Lolly goes for them. Its mainly Zander who gets it. It's strange as she will tolerate the other dogs going in her crate, but not the cats. Its the only time she is like this with them too, when she's pregnant.


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: You are supposed to heat them before serving:whistling2:


It even says so on the packet :whistling2:

Glad he had a good birthday anyway, even if the peas were cold :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, but he complained that the peas were cold :devil:


And of course there's nothing worse in the world than cold peas!!:whistling2:

Well I'm off in half an hour to the Sanctuary to have this meeting with the Countryfile people. The whole thing is turning into a bit of a circus! Every time they phone me it's to tell me than another 'squirrel expert' is coming along, presumably to make sure that we're doing everything right!!! :roll:


----------



## Nix

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, but he complained that the peas were cold :devil:


Bah ungrateful swine. 



feorag said:


> And of course there's nothing worse in the world than cold peas!!:whistling2:
> 
> Well I'm off in half an hour to the Sanctuary to have this meeting with the Countryfile people. The whole thing is turning into a bit of a circus! Every time they phone me it's to tell me than another 'squirrel expert' is coming along, presumably to make sure that we're doing everything right!!! :roll:


 
You are the squirrel expert by now aren't you?! Hope it goes ok.


----------



## feorag

Well that was incredibly interesting - especially when during a conversation not long after the expert arrived, she asked if squirrels hibernated!! :gasp:

Everything we discussed she brought the conversation around to hedgehogs and hedgehog release and it transpired that she's a hedgehog expert! :crazy:

So WTF do they want her on a programme discussing squirrel conservation and release etc???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well that was incredibly interesting - especially when during a conversation not long after the expert arrived, she asked if squirrels hibernated!! :gasp:
> 
> Everything we discussed she brought the conversation around to hedgehogs and hedgehog release and it transpired that she's a hedgehog expert! :crazy:
> 
> So WTF do they want her on a programme discussing squirrel conservation and release etc???


 


How very strange :crazy: Does she even know that other than being uk mammals they have nothing else in common:gasp:


----------



## feorag

You tell me!!

When she got here, she was surprised at how small the kittens were and asked me how big they are fully grown - and yet they want her to be filmed in a forest with the Red Squirrel guy to talk about habitat and what is being done to conserve the red squirrel. HTF can she answer that unless she does a lot of homework on red squirrels between now and then?

Actually the whole thing has turned into a circus and they aren't even going to film the sanctuary at all, so I'm a bit miffed about it all and will be asking them why not. I mean, why go to the Sanctuary, why want to meet Kim if they've no intention of doing any filming there?

Me not a happy bunny about the whole thing now!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thats a pity Eileen, especially as it could have done a lot of good for the sanctuary.


----------



## tomwilson

i was going to ask if if i've been missed but it looks like you're the only one here coll, and i'm talking to you on face book


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> i was going to ask if if i've been missed but it looks like you're the only one here coll, and i'm talking to you on face book


 
Bloody hell Tom, where have you been??


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a pity Eileen, especially as it could have done a lot of good for the sanctuary.


That's what I hoped and that was what it was all about!



tomwilson said:


> i was going to ask if if i've been missed but it looks like you're the only one here coll, and i'm talking to you on face book


Yo, Tom! :2thumb: How are you (probably be another month before you come back to answer that!) :lol2:

Well I've had one of the Sanctuary volunteers and her husband to visit the red squirrels today and they've just left, so just enough time to have a cuppa and then it's out to walk the dog and then collect the children from school!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi all just a quick visit for a bit of advice. Nero the middle one of all the cats I have is developing bald patches all over. He is up to date with flea treatments wormers etc and none of the other four are developing them at all and I was wondering if anyone had any idea what could be causing them. He is ok in himself eating drinking and pooing etc fine and nothing has changed that I can think of apart from the rats coming to stay but he doesn't really bother with them at all. I am taking him up to the vets as the two kittens are due up in the next few days to be neutured so he is going too, but I just wondered if anyone had any ideas at all.


----------



## feorag

Only if he's had a really bad reaction to the fleas whenever he had them, but other than that can't give you any idea of what it is - especially if none of your other cats have the same problems.


----------



## sammy1969

He did have a bad reaction to the first lot of flea treatment I tried where he had terrible fur loss where the drop on was applied it was very weepy and yes he did get a bald patch but this time its different. I wnt back to the flea treatment I have always used on him I.E. frontline which he has never reacted to. This time instead of one large bald patch there are lot so little ones all raound his neck and head and also all down his back, also under his chin hehas developed like a black scabby patch is the only way I can think to discribe it that has spread from a pin head type size to going all the way across, there are no scabs or anything in these bald patches and I wondered if he could be allergic to the rats or something as it has only happened since the rats have come to stay but i have never heard of this before. He really is an enigma lol.


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> He did have a bad reaction to the first lot of flea treatment I tried where he had terrible fur loss where the drop on was applied it was very weepy and yes he did get a bald patch but this time its different. I wnt back to the flea treatment I have always used on him I.E. frontline which he has never reacted to. This time instead of one large bald patch there are lot so little ones all raound his neck and head and also all down his back, *also under his chin hehas developed like a black scabby patch is the only way I can think to discribe it that has spread from a pin head type size to going all the way across, *there are no scabs or anything in these bald patches and I wondered if he could be allergic to the rats or something as it has only happened since the rats have come to stay but i have never heard of this before. He really is an enigma lol.


Now that sounds like feline acne, in which case he needs a prolonged course of anti-biotics if it's that bad - does it look like horrible blackheads and may pistules?? You could try bathing the chin with Biactol to clear up the grease.

Don't know about the rest. I meant that he might have had a bad reaction to the flea saliva, not the flea treatment - if he'd had a flea problem, but if the flea treatment was preventative, then it wouldn't be that.


----------



## ami_j

Dexter is well again.and dont i know about it :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Now that sounds like feline acne, in which case he needs a prolonged course of anti-biotics if it's that bad - does it look like horrible blackheads and may pistules?? You could try bathing the chin with Biactol to clear up the grease.
> 
> Don't know about the rest. I meant that he might have had a bad reaction to the flea saliva, not the flea treatment - if he'd had a flea problem, but if the flea treatment was preventative, then it wouldn't be that.


YEah it does look like black heads under his chin no pistules thankfully that we have seen so defo up the vets which he was going anyway I dont know he is about 18 months now never knew cats got acne lol. He was treated both for prevention but also cause we found one on Dante when he came in one night but I do tend to treat all year round usually on frontline but whe i couldn't get to the vets on one occasion I stupidly tried doc martins drop on and that was what he had the bad reaction too.


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Eileen why cant the media use the squirrels to promote the sanctuary:bash: its ridiculous as without the sanctuary there would be nobody to rear the squirrels.

Sammy I have no idea whats up with your cat, sounds very odd unless its were the hair has fell out after the reaction to the flea drops(when the scabs have healed) Im presuming you mean Bob Martins as I dont think Doc Martin makes them:lol2:
Our sanctuary is getting another rescue pony in the next 2 weeks(aged 4-6 months) and at long last the farmer has seen sense and removed his stallions off the moor and they arent returning until they are gelded:no1:
We are also taking in 3 x 15 week old kittens the people cant rehome, at least they have had them fully vaccinated:2thumb: More new intakes are 7 call ducks and 1 handreared Shelduck(it is going with our original one whos wife went missing) so lots of new critters. Thankgod for one of our wonderful supporters who has made it possible for us to continue.
Our 10 mallards for release have now turned into 22 as extras have flown in, I thought they were meant to fly away not fly in:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Dexter is well again.and dont i know about it :lol2:


oops - did I miss something - I didn't know he wasn't well?


Sammy cats do indeed get feline acne on their chins and males (especially entire males) get it at the base of the tail. Google "feline acne" in images and you'll see what I mean. Sounds to me like the chin is a totally different issue to the rest.

Shell - I wish I knew! :devil: Both Allen and Kim are on anti-depressants - I knew Kim was, but just found out today that Allen is as well! :sad: They just are so worried and it's all becoming too much. Allen isn't much of a talker - he's a 'doer', but I've seen a difference in him over the last few months, he's just lost all his enthusiasm in doing a job that he absolutely loved! So very sad!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> oops - did I miss something - I didn't know he wasn't well?
> 
> 
> Sammy cats do indeed get feline acne on their chins and males (especially entire males) get it at the base of the tail. Google "feline acne" in images and you'll see what I mean. Sounds to me like the chin is a totally different issue to the rest.
> 
> Shell - I wish I knew! :devil: Both Allen and Kim are on anti-depressants - I knew Kim was, but just found out today that Allen is as well! :sad: They just are so worried and it's all becoming too much. Allen isn't much of a talker - he's a 'doer', but I've seen a difference in him over the last few months, he's just lost all his enthusiasm in doing a job that he absolutely loved! So very sad!


he was throwing up yesterday and the day before...managed to get him to keep boiled chicken and rice dwn last night and he is his normal self today :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Just pop in before I run for my bed :lol2:

Shell, sounds like its going to be a busy few weeks with all those new arrivals :gasp:
Eileen, its a pity the squirrels haven't been used to highlight the sanctuary's struggle and its so sad that Allen has lost his enthusiasm for his work 

I got bitten at college today, by an EBT 
Completely my fault, I went to grab his toy as did he, when I tried to pull my finger out he thought it was me tugging his toy and bit down hard! Drew blood with one tooth but the rest have just badly bruised my poor finger, it was double the size within five minutes though has gone down now!

We're currently having a thunder storm right now, Ozzy isn't impressed but at least she isn't scared of them. I've packed my bag for windermere :no1: I can't wait to go, though have a day of college first, in the aquarium tomorrow, I'd like to hope I'll suddenly fall in love with fish and I'll enjoy it, but I somehow doubt it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Just pop in before I run for my bed :lol2:
> 
> Shell, sounds like its going to be a busy few weeks with all those new arrivals :gasp:
> Eileen, its a pity the squirrels haven't been used to highlight the sanctuary's struggle and its so sad that Allen has lost his enthusiasm for his work
> 
> I got bitten at college today, by an EBT
> Completely my fault, I went to grab his toy as did he, when I tried to pull my finger out he thought it was me tugging his toy and bit down hard! Drew blood with one tooth but the rest have just badly bruised my poor finger, it was double the size within five minutes though has gone down now!
> 
> We're currently having a thunder storm right now, Ozzy isn't impressed but at least she isn't scared of them. I've packed my bag for windermere :no1: I can't wait to go, though have a day of college first, in the aquarium tomorrow, I'd like to hope I'll suddenly fall in love with fish and I'll enjoy it, but I somehow doubt it :lol2:


 
Ouch:gasp: Dont forget, when you go to Windemere you will need wet gear, clothes for wet days, an umbrella, wet weather wear and waterproofs:whistling2: Fish are cool:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> oops - did I miss something - I didn't know he wasn't well?
> 
> 
> Sammy cats do indeed get feline acne on their chins and males (especially entire males) get it at the base of the tail. Google "feline acne" in images and you'll see what I mean. Sounds to me like the chin is a totally different issue to the rest.
> 
> Shell - I wish I knew! :devil: Both Allen and Kim are on anti-depressants - I knew Kim was, but just found out today that Allen is as well! :sad: They just are so worried and it's all becoming too much. Allen isn't much of a talker - he's a 'doer', but I've seen a difference in him over the last few months, he's just lost all his enthusiasm in doing a job that he absolutely loved! So very sad!


 
I still cant believe that this sanctuary hasnt got charity status, there are so many grants about, especially for wildlife!

Im glad to hear Dexter is all mended Jai:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I still cant believe that this sanctuary hasnt got charity status, there are so many grants about, especially for wildlife!
> 
> Im glad to hear Dexter is all mended Jai:no1:


shame they arent making a tv show  why they sent a hedgehog person is beyond me!

Thanks Shell , he was really subdued yesterday


----------



## sammy1969

Shell I didnt realise I had put that lol trust me I am so dim at times the fingers type before the brain has engaged lol. 
Oh my god Eileen that is a bit gross lol he is already neutured so I am surprised he has it in a way but it does look exactly like what he has on his chin so defintely a vets visit for him in the next couple of days


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Shell I didnt realise I had put that lol trust me I am so dim at times the fingers type before the brain has engaged lol.
> Oh my god Eileen that is a bit gross lol he is already neutured so I am surprised he has it in a way but it does look exactly like what he has on his chin so defintely a vets visit for him in the next couple of days


 
You arent the only one Sam:lol2: I hope things are getting better for you down there.


----------



## sammy1969

THe honest answer is no but I am learning to shut off when so called friends start on about all the troubles they have right now which has landed me in trouble a couple of times as they have realised I am not listening lol but when they say anyhting I just say well I did say I couldnt have anymore stress right now or take on and sort out anyone elses dilemmas but some still dont get the message. 
However had great time for Glyn's 30th on the 1st of this month and tonight he received the second part of his bday pressy which is a fish tank and fish and he still has another part to come lol that he doesnt know what it is. And I have mine coming up in a couple of weeks time so that should be fun too mind you between now and then I have four other family bdays to deal with lol and then nother one after mine lol


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> he was throwing up yesterday and the day before...managed to get him to keep boiled chicken and rice dwn last night and he is his normal self today :lol2:


Oh dear, poor Dex - glad to hear he's back to his normal self today though! :2thumb: 


cloggers said:


> Eileen, its a pity the squirrels haven't been used to highlight the sanctuary's struggle and its so sad that Allen has lost his enthusiasm for his work
> 
> I got bitten at college today, by an EBT
> Completely my fault, I went to grab his toy as did he, when I tried to pull my finger out he thought it was me tugging his toy and bit down hard! Drew blood with one tooth but the rest have just badly bruised my poor finger, it was double the size within five minutes though has gone down now!
> 
> We're currently having a thunder storm right now, Ozzy isn't impressed but at least she isn't scared of them. I've packed my bag for windermere :no1: I can't wait to go, though have a day of college first, in the aquarium tomorrow, I'd like to hope I'll suddenly fall in love with fish and I'll enjoy it, but I somehow doubt it :lol2:


At least the problem with the Sanctuary has been highlighted in the press and the appeal are slowly bringing money in, but it's so disappointing that Countryfile don't appear to want to mention it at all! 

Have a lovely time in Windemere. 


Shell195 said:


> Ouch:gasp: Dont forget, when you go to Windemere you will need wet gear, clothes for wet days, an umbrella, wet weather wear and waterproofs:whistling2:


So very true!! 


Shell195 said:


> I still cant believe that this sanctuary hasnt got charity status, there are so many grants about, especially for wildlife!


The only grants that are available for wildlife is if it's for education and there've been huge cutbacks on that this year or conservation. Ordinary caring and rescuing of animals doesn't qualify for any grants that Kim has found out about in the last 18 years.



sammy1969 said:


> Oh my god Eileen that is a bit gross lol he is already neutured so I am surprised he has it in a way but it does look exactly like what he has on his chin so defintely a vets visit for him in the next couple of days


It is gross, but certainly the chin acne has nothing to do with age or neutering. My Aby used to get the odd big blackheads and so did Roscoe!

And on that lovely subject I'm off to my bed cos I'm cream crackered! Woke up this morning at 4:30 and couldn't get back to sleep for love nor money!! Ended up getting up at 5:00 and sitting downstairs with a bowl of cereal, cup of tea and a book until 6:00, so now I'm really tired.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor Dex - glad to hear he's back to his normal self today though! :2thumb:
> At least the problem with the Sanctuary has been highlighted in the press and the appeal are slowly bringing money in, but it's so disappointing that Countryfile don't appear to want to mention it at all!
> 
> Have a lovely time in Windemere.
> So very true!!
> The only grants that are available for wildlife is if it's for education and there've been huge cutbacks on that this year or conservation. Ordinary caring and rescuing of animals doesn't qualify for any grants that Kim has found out about in the last 18 years.
> 
> 
> It is gross, but certainly the chin acne has nothing to do with age or neutering. My Aby used to get the odd big blackheads and so did Roscoe!
> 
> And on that lovely subject I'm off to my bed cos I'm cream crackered! Woke up this morning at 4:30 and couldn't get back to sleep for love nor money!! Ended up getting up at 5:00 and sitting downstairs with a bowl of cereal, cup of tea and a book until 6:00, so now I'm really tired.


aye me too  thought it would be the first claim on the insurance time but he didnt need to go in the end


----------



## sammy1969

NIght Eileen sleep well and thanx for the help and thats me off to bed too


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Just pop in before I run for my bed :lol2:
> 
> Shell, sounds like its going to be a busy few weeks with all those new arrivals :gasp:
> Eileen, its a pity the squirrels haven't been used to highlight the sanctuary's struggle and its so sad that Allen has lost his enthusiasm for his work
> 
> I got bitten at college today, by an EBT
> Completely my fault, I went to grab his toy as did he, when I tried to pull my finger out he thought it was me tugging his toy and bit down hard! Drew blood with one tooth but the rest have just badly bruised my poor finger, it was double the size within five minutes though has gone down now!
> 
> We're currently having a thunder storm right now, Ozzy isn't impressed but at least she isn't scared of them. I've packed my bag for windermere :no1: I can't wait to go, though have a day of college first, in the aquarium tomorrow, *I'd like to hope I'll suddenly fall in love with fish and I'll enjoy it, but I somehow doubt it* :lol2:


"Fish are friends, not food!" :lol2:

No seriously, fish are actually very interesting animals, & I hope you learn to love them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, what a shame about Kim & her husband. Could they not contact some magazines to do a story about the sanctuary's plight? Over here, we have magazines like Lancashire Life. Do you have anything similar over your way? What about seeing if a small article could be done for the BBC Wildlife magazine, or The Wildlife Trust's magazine, or WWT's magazine, etc?


----------



## Nix

Hiya all - hi Tom, albeit a fly in fly out stop. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Shell I had a laugh when you said the extra mallards flew in rather than rescues flying out. Must be so impressed with your duck accomodations that they wanted to stay too. How long til Mowgli arrives? (it is ok, days will do, I don't need hours and seconds as well  )

Eileen - Maybe it is worth contacting a local paper to see if they will run a spread about the sanctuary as a follow up from the squigs?? How are they getting on?

If you are ever coming past York by all means stop in! 

Colin :flrt: - how is Clark getting on with his new job? Is his voice back to normal yet? Hugs all round.



Nix


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Hiya, everybody  I'm back in Manchester now, so you'll be seeing more of me *lol* Got HUNDREDS of pictures to go through and then I'll post some


----------



## feorag

A very quick good morning to everyone, cos I'm off to another tactics meeting at the Sanctuary in 5 mins.

Just spoken to Sam on Autumn Watch and they are including us tonight! :gasp: So I've sent them the videos I've taken and they've spliced it into the BBC TV footage and they are going to show that film in the main programme. Then in the "Unsprung" programme after that they are doing a Skype interview with me - only 3 minutes, thank goodness :roll:, but they want the squirrels on me at that time. I told her chance would be a fine thing, cos as soon as they come out of the cage now, they run manically everywhere. Doing a trial run last night to make sure the Skype was Ok, I carried them all in half asleep and within 30 seconds they were on my shoulder then they were up the curtains and on top of the wardrobes and long gone! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Eileen - Maybe it is worth contacting a local paper to see if they will run a spread about the sanctuary as a follow up from the squigs?? How are they getting on?


Sorry missed this cos I logged in ages ago and then went off to play with squirrels. 

We've already done that with the big Newcastle daily morning paper and the local town's weekly paper. donations are coming in, but most of them are for smaller amounts than when we've raised an appeal in the past, because people just have to be so careful with their money. :sad:



Amalthea said:


> *waves* Hiya, everybody  I'm back in Manchester now, so you'll be seeing more of me *lol* Got HUNDREDS of pictures to go through and then I'll post some


Welcome back Jen, glad you enjoyed yourself - missed ya! - and will look forward to seeing your jolly holly bolly snaps when you get them uploaded! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like you're still as famous as ever, Eileen!! :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Hiya all - hi Tom, albeit a fly in fly out stop.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> Shell I had a laugh when you said the extra mallards flew in rather than rescues flying out. Must be so impressed with your duck accomodations that they wanted to stay too. How long til Mowgli arrives? (it is ok, days will do, I don't need hours and seconds as well  )
> 
> Eileen - Maybe it is worth contacting a local paper to see if they will run a spread about the sanctuary as a follow up from the squigs?? How are they getting on?
> 
> If you are ever coming past York by all means stop in!
> 
> Colin :flrt: - how is Clark getting on with his new job? Is his voice back to normal yet? Hugs all round.
> 
> 
> 
> Nix


Hey hun,
Clark's voice is so much better, thanks to speech therapy & me nagging him to do his exercises :2thumb: People are shocked the first time they hear him speak. He is enjoying his job, though he is still training. He said the job sounds easy, & there are some good benefits, such as 'fun time' where they can go to the 'fun zone' & play on X-Boxes, Playstations, pool, etc.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *waves* Hiya, everybody  I'm back in Manchester now, so you'll be seeing more of me *lol* Got HUNDREDS of pictures to go through and then I'll post some


Welcome back to the dull dreary UK hun x



feorag said:


> Sorry missed this cos I logged in ages ago and then went off to play with squirrels.
> 
> We've already done that with the big Newcastle daily morning paper and the local town's weekly paper. donations are coming in, but most of them are for smaller amounts than when we've raised an appeal in the past, because people just have to be so careful with their money. :sad:


I wonder if it would be worthwhile contacting some local celebrities Eileen, to ask them if they could help highlight the sanctuary's crisis & see if they could get others to help? I have a celebrity on my Facebook friend's list who I could ask.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Welcome back to the dull dreary UK hun x
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it would be worthwhile contacting some local celebrities Eileen, to ask them if they could help highlight the sanctuary's crisis & see if they could get others to help? *I have a celebrity on my Facebook friend's list who I could ask.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Who is it Col? I hope its better than the one I have who promised to be a sanctuary patron then disappeared:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Zoo-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to the dull dreary UK hun x
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it would be worthwhile contacting some local celebrities Eileen, to ask them if they could help highlight the sanctuary's crisis & see if they could get others to help? *I have a celebrity on my Facebook friend's list who I could ask.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Who is it Col? I hope its better than the one I have who promised to be a sanctuary patron then disappeared:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Debra Stephenson, who played Shell Dockley in Bad Girls, & Frankie in Coronation Street. She's also a singer, comedienne & impressionist.
> 
> Who was the celebrity who promised to be a sanctuary patron?
Click to expand...


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debra Stephenson, who played Shell Dockley in Bad Girls, & Frankie in Coronation Street. She's also a singer, comedienne & impressionist.
> 
> Who was the celebrity who promised to be a sanctuary patron?
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Lancel from the bill and current in Corrie. He attended the open day last year and promised to help us but has never returned our messages(he did add a few of us to his personal fb though) :bash:
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Zoo-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Lancel from the bill and current in Corrie. He attended the open day last year and promised to help us but has never returned our messages(he did add a few of us to his personal fb though) :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I remember Cat & Ditta's pics. Maybe he has been too busy with filming Corrie?
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Sounds like you're still as famous as ever, Eileen!! :lol:


:roll2: PMSL!!!



Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun,
> Clark's voice is so much better, thanks to speech therapy & me nagging him to do his exercises :2thumb: People are shocked the first time they hear him speak. He is enjoying his job, though he is still training. He said the job sounds easy, & there are some good benefits, such as 'fun time' where they can go to the 'fun zone' & play on X-Boxes, Playstations, pool, etc.


Thats sound like a great perk to any job, colin - I'm glad he's enjoying it.



Zoo-Man said:


> I wonder if it would be worthwhile contacting some local celebrities Eileen, to ask them if they could help highlight the sanctuary's crisis & see if they could get others to help? I have a celebrity on my Facebook friend's list who I could ask.


That's what we are actually doing at the minute. I printed out loads of envelopes with photos of the squirrels and A4 photo montages of our animals and Kim is at the minute writing to anyone we can think of to ask if they will sponsor us in some way. Do you know how hard it is to get some of these people's addresses or agents to write to???

I love Debra Stephenson - she does a good Geordie impression, so yes Colin, please drop a hint to her that we are in dire need!! (Wish we had a 'begging' smilie, :lol



Shell195 said:


> Andrew Lancel from the bill and current in Corrie. He attended the open day last year and promised to help us but has never returned our messages(he did add a few of us to his personal fb though) :bash:


Oh dear, Shell!!! I was under the impression that he now was your patron!! :gasp: Naughty man!!! :bash:

Maybe now he's in Corrie and is labelling himself "Corrie's worst villain ever" (which I would dispute) he thinks he's above it all???


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Thats sound like a great perk to any job, colin - I'm glad he's enjoying it.
> 
> That's what we are actually doing at the minute. I printed out loads of envelopes with photos of the squirrels and A4 photo montages of our animals and Kim is at the minute writing to anyone we can think of to ask if they will sponsor us in some way. Do you know how hard it is to get some of these people's addresses or agents to write to???
> 
> I love Debra Stephenson - she does a good Geordie impression, so yes Colin, please drop a hint to her that we are in dire need!! (Wish we had a 'begging' smilie, :lol
> 
> Oh dear, Shell!!! I was under the impression that he now was your patron!! :gasp: Naughty man!!! :bash:
> 
> Maybe now he's in Corrie and is labelling himself "Corrie's worst villain ever" (which I would dispute) he thinks he's above it all???


I've just sent Debra a message asking if she'd (or any showbiz friends) be interested in helping the sanctuary, which is facing closure. I'll let you know if she replies. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Our sanctuary wrote to a lot of celebs agents to try and get support, most ignored us and the others just said they had other commitments:bash: Dont even bother asking Paul O`Grady hes a right miserable git:devil:
Maybe you will get a better responce with it being red squigs:flrt:
Andrew Lancel has never been seen since, yet one of his brothers lives near the sanctuary and another was running for local counciller


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just sent Debra a message asking if she'd (or any showbiz friends) be interested in helping the sanctuary, which is facing closure. I'll let you know if she replies. :2thumb:


 
Fingers crossed she can help them, Eileens sanctuary deserves some good luck.


----------



## Shell195

Col I forgot to say that I couldnt get over the difference to Clarks voice from the last time I saw him(before the open day) to now, amazing. Im glad hes enjoying his job and the perks sound fun:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just sent Debra a message asking if she'd (or any showbiz friends) be interested in helping the sanctuary, which is facing closure. I'll let you know if she replies. :2thumb:


Thanks Colin! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Our sanctuary wrote to a lot of celebs agents to try and get support, most ignored us and the others just said they had other commitments:bash: Dont even bother asking Paul O`Grady hes a right miserable git:devil:
> Maybe you will get a better responce with it being red squigs:flrt:
> Andrew Lancel has never been seen since, yet one of his brothers lives near the sanctuary and another was running for local counciller


I'm sure we'll get the same response, to be totally honest Shell, but because Red Squirrels seem to get to people's hearts (I've said often enough if I was handrearing a litter of water voles, or caring for baby Smooth Snakes, we wouldn't get any publicity at all! :bash there's a small chance we might get some minor response and as we say up here "a shy bairn gets nowt!"

After I posted my last post the phone rang and it was BBC Coventry and Northants asking if I could do a follow-up interview on Monday, so at least they are sticking to what they said originally about doing follow-ups.

And I've also just spoken to the owners of the garden where they were found to establish where they live so Red Squirrel Protection can check for any grey sightings in that area before we make a final decision and she told me they subsequently found another little body! :sad: So she'd had 5 kittens! That's a big litter, especially because it could well have been her 2nd litter of the year - and they are still seeing her! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

A new Simons cat Simon's Cat in 'Double Trouble' - YouTube


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thanks Colin! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm sure we'll get the same response, to be totally honest Shell, but because Red Squirrels seem to get to people's hearts (I've said often enough if I was handrearing a litter of water voles, or caring for baby Smooth Snakes, we wouldn't get any publicity at all! :bash there's a small chance we might get some minor response and as we say up here "a shy bairn gets nowt!"
> 
> After I posted my last post the phone rang and it was BBC Coventry and Northants asking if I could do a follow-up interview on Monday, so at least they are sticking to what they said originally about doing follow-ups.
> 
> And I've also just spoken to the owners of the garden where they were found to establish where they live so Red Squirrel Protection can check for any grey sightings in that area before we make a final decision and she told me they subsequently found another little body! :sad: So she'd had 5 kittens! That's a big litter, especially because it could well have been her 2nd litter of the year - and they are still seeing her! :sad:


 
At least the squirrels havent been a 5 minute wonder. That is a big litter isnt it!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> A new Simons cat Simon's Cat in 'Double Trouble' - YouTube


I lol'd all the way through that - it was absolutely spot on!! 


Shell195 said:


> At least the squirrels havent been a 5 minute wonder. That is a big litter isnt it!


It is a big litter you're right, especially for a late one!

And they definitely haven't been a 5 minute wonder, so hopefully some good can come out of it all.


----------



## sammy1969

Evening all, Eileen have set up to record autumnwatch so hat i can see you on tv and finally put a face and voice to the name lol.
Shell love the Simon cat video made me chuckle.
Have been in bed most of today due to this damn virus again a friend had a cold when they came in the other day and it ha caused me to come down with a reinflamation i suppose of the infection i have had for so long with no cure from the docs they are just letting it run its course and are hoping it doesnt cause me any real problems as it wont react to antibiotics.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> That's what I hoped and that was what it was all about!
> 
> Yo, Tom! :2thumb: How are you (probably be another month before you come back to answer that!) :lol2:
> 
> Well I've had one of the Sanctuary volunteers and her husband to visit the red squirrels today and they've just left, so just enough time to have a cuppa and then it's out to walk the dog and then collect the children from school!


 get me only a day:Na_Na_Na_Na:
i'm ok thanks just not on this forum as often hese days and i forget to check in again, i did intend to come on a few weeks ago when my last winter white died but never did i was really sad because she was 2 and a half and although she was slowing down looked very healthy and happy and i guess i was just hopping she'd last a bit longer even though she was ery old


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Welcome back to the dull dreary UK hun x


Oh, it's lovely :whistling2:

I freaking love that Simon's Cat!!! So true!!! I miss having kittens *sniffles*


----------



## sammy1969

WElcome home Jen hope you had great time cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Shell195

Welcome home Jen:2thumb:

I think that Simons cat video is the best one yet:no1:


----------



## feorag

tomwilson said:


> get me only a day:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> i'm ok thanks just not on this forum as often hese days and i forget to check in again, i did intend to come on a few weeks ago when my last winter white died but never did i was really sad because she was 2 and a half and although she was slowing down looked very healthy and happy and i guess i was just hopping she'd last a bit longer even though she was ery old


Aw, sorry to hear about your winter white, but that was a good age, wasn't it - not that it's any consolation of course! :sad:



Amalthea said:


> Oh, it's lovely :whistling2:
> 
> I freaking love that Simon's Cat!!! So true!!! I miss having kittens *sniffles*


So do I! :sad:



Shell195 said:


> I think that Simons cat video is the best one yet:no1:


If not the best, certainly one of the best, I might still lean towards the one where he's sleeping in bed and the cat is trying to wake him up to give him something to eat.


----------



## ditta

eileen is a geordie:gasp:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Aw, sorry to hear about your winter white, but that was a good age, wasn't it - not that it's any consolation of course! :sad:
> 
> So do I! :sad:
> 
> If not the best, certainly one of the best, I might still lean towards the one where he's sleeping in bed and the cat is trying to wake him up to give him something to eat.


 it was a good age i think 2 is the average for dwarfs



welcome back jen


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> eileen is a geordie:gasp:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col I forgot to say that I couldnt get over the difference to Clarks voice from the last time I saw him(before the open day) to now, amazing. Im glad hes enjoying his job and the perks sound fun:2thumb:


Thanks hun. Loads of people are saying the same, that its a big difference to when he was just whispering. It does, however, mean he can shout back at me now. :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Our sanctuary wrote to a lot of celebs agents to try and get support, most ignored us and the others just said they had other commitments:bash: Dont even bother asking Paul O`Grady hes a right miserable git:devil:
> Maybe you will get a better responce with it being red squigs:flrt:
> Andrew Lancel has never been seen since, yet one of his brothers lives near the sanctuary and another was running for local counciller


I'm really suprised about Paul O'Grady, as he's a big animal lover & rescues animals himself, including the lamb that was found dumped in a bin recently.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. Loads of people are saying the same, that its a big difference to when he was just whispering. It does, however, mean he can shout back at me now. :devil:


 
Haha I bet he can:lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> I'm really suprised about Paul O'Grady, as he's a big animal lover & rescues animals himself, including the lamb that was found dumped in a bin recently.


It surprised us too:bash:


----------



## feorag

And my boss when I told her what you said Shell!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Very suprising! What about Rolf Harris?


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Very suprising! What about Rolf Harris?


He's a creepy man *shudders*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> He's a creepy man *shudders*


Nooo, Rolf is great! I was really touched by how upset he was when a severely neglected poodle called Snowy was brought to the vets by an RSPCA inspector on Animal Hospital. :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I remember that too colin - he certainly seemed to care about some of the poor animals that were brought into the hospital.

Forgot to say, after the programme finished Sam sent me a text (she was the tall, very slim girl in the background who was pinning something on the notice board just before my bit) to say that I was brilliant *sceptical about that one :lol:* 

But she also added that Martin absolutely loved me and I was his favourite bit. So I texted her back saying he could be my favourite bit too if he wanted! :lol2: :roll2:

And now I'm off to bed - goodnight whoever is left!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I remember that too colin - he certainly seemed to care about some of the poor animals that were brought into the hospital.
> 
> Forgot to say, after the programme finished Sam sent me a text (she was the tall, very slim girl in the background who was pinning something on the notice board just before my bit) to say that I was brilliant *sceptical about that one :lol:*
> 
> But she also added that Martin absolutely loved me and I was his favourite bit. So I texted her back saying he could be my favourite bit too if he wanted! :lol2: :roll2:
> 
> And now I'm off to bed - goodnight whoever is left!


 
:lol2: what are you like! Goodnight hun xx


----------



## Esarosa

On the celebrity front...I know this may sound like a weird idea but Simon Cowell is absolutely animal mad..he says he prefers them to people. So if you could somehow get in touch with his publicist/manager that may be an option. Or if anybody is twitter friendly and can get them trending that sometimes get celeb attention.

OR you could contact teddyhilton.com, he's already posted a vid up of the squirrels so you could email him a 'follow up' and mention the sanctuary's plight. He's put other rescues up before so worth a shot.

Going to go see if autumn watch is on iplayer yet.


----------



## Shell195

:lol2 Eileen

Rolf Harris isnt who he seems either. When my friends was a distributer for Iams and Eukanuba she went to a seminar and he was there(it was when he was in Animal hospital). He wouldnt speak to anybody and got really annoyed and quite rude when people asked for his autograph, so although he may love animals he is crap with people:bash:
These celebrities need to remember who made them the stars they are today:devil:

That was a fab video Eileen, the squirrels seemed to play to the camera


----------



## ami_j

so glad we got this dog insured! think its going to work out for the best! just two days after puke fest he has had an allergic reaction to something and has eyes like the bride of wildestein. yup he currently looks like a shar pei cross! vets managed to squeeze me in this afternoon bless them hopefully its easy fixed. poor bugger its really not his week


----------



## Amalthea

You were great, Eileen!! I was giggling through the whole thing!!! 

Rolf Harris really just creeps me out... *shudders*

Eileen, somebody posted this on the glider forum... Maybe you can offer some more advice?

http://www.sugar-glider.co.uk/smf/index.php/topic,7164.msg80290.html#new


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> On the celebrity front...I know this may sound like a weird idea but Simon Cowell is absolutely animal mad..he says he prefers them to people. So if you could somehow get in touch with his publicist/manager that may be an option. Or if anybody is twitter friendly and can get them trending that sometimes get celeb attention.
> 
> OR you could contact teddyhilton.com, he's already posted a vid up of the squirrels so you could email him a 'follow up' and mention the sanctuary's plight. He's put other rescues up before so worth a shot.
> 
> Going to go see if autumn watch is on iplayer yet.


simon Cowell was one of the first people my boss thought of because of his interest in animals, but do you know how difficult it is to find *any *address to write to to contact him! :devil: She was saying yesterday that she thinks she's found one now, so we will be writing to him. I'll mention teddyhilton.com to her too, Katie thanks.



ami_j said:


> so glad we got this dog insured! think its going to work out for the best! just two days after puke fest he has had an allergic reaction to something and has eyes like the bride of wildestein. yup he currently looks like a shar pei cross! vets managed to squeeze me in this afternoon bless them hopefully its easy fixed. poor bugger its really not his week


Oh dear, poor Dex - hope he's OK.

I'm off to have a look at that post Jen.

ETA: I can't access it and so have had to register, but still can't get on until my registration application is approved, so I'll check it out as soon as I get an e-mail to say I'm approved.


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go, Eileen....




> Hi all
> 
> figured this is better in general as not realted to gliders...
> 
> 2 weeks ago I had a text off someone from church asking me how to care for a baby squirrel!
> apparently his colleagues had been followed by it and the critter wouldnt leave,
> still had baby fur and wasnt taking nuts.
> 
> not really my strength! LOL
> so I suggested rspca, vets and internet for advice
> in the interim to raid my house for glider aid if needed.
> or if not able to use very dilute honey and water solution to keep sugers up whilst researching food.
> 
> did suggest as well re leaving outside and near the drey for mum to collect
> but apparently nothing was obvious nearby and it was the weekend so there would be no one onsite...
> 
> anyone he took the critter home and now has a squirrel who is in the cage when he isnt there and roaming free being introduced to outdoors the rest of the time.
> it uses my friend as a perch and also nicks any of his (sweet in preference) food rather than his nuts.
> pictures show me it is still young - about half size with stocky face and half normal fur half baby down....
> apparently message on rspca voicemail says they dont rehome squirrels... so he didnt want to try more incase they put it down!! LOL
> 
> I have done the usual advice of - you dont want him to tame as he will be a nusicince
> needs his own area etc
> my friend knows this but having seen him outside thinks as yet he woudlnt surivie alone..
> he is planning to keep introducing him to outside with the view to releasing him once he is ready (and apparently squirrel is going off for longer periods alone before returning to the bathroom)
> ...I also pointed out the more he gets used to nicking human food the more of a problem he will become as an adult....
> 
> so any practical advice, cant turn back the clock so squirrel is now in my friends house
> and it seems a temporary pet with a view to returning to the wild!
> 
> so how should he reintroduce/at what point would this not be safe
> how do we age it or know when he is safe to be alone
> how to keep him to a normal diet
> how to reduce attachment to humans?
> 
> any thoughts as I feel way out of my depth, vaguely uncomfortable with the situation but dont have enough knowledge to know really what to suggest to change it!
> and also respect the fact the guy is doing his best and wanted to prevent the creature having a nasty death!
> 
> any squirrel experts out there!


----------



## ami_j

back from the vets, he is running a slight temperature and although quite improved his eyes are still pretty swollen. hes got antihistamines and eye cream. poor dex


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Here ya go, Eileen....


Ooh, that's a long one to address. How long does the Sugar glider forum take to accept you as a member so you can access posts and reply?



ami_j said:


> back from the vets, he is running a slight temperature and although quite improved his eyes are still pretty swollen. hes got antihistamines and eye cream. poor dex


Aw, what a shame - hope the anti-h's work.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh, that's a long one to address. How long does the Sugar glider forum take to accept you as a member so you can access posts and reply?
> 
> Aw, what a shame - hope the anti-h's work.


 
I read that post that Jen put up and thought I would let you answer it Eileen:lol2: I do think releasing the squirrel from a house isnt very good though as surely he will think people and houses are safe!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Ooh, that's a long one to address. How long does the Sugar glider forum take to accept you as a member so you can access posts and reply?
> 
> Aw, what a shame - hope the anti-h's work.



It depends on when Marie gets on the computer, cuz it's all done manually (to stop spam bots) and she's at her shop on the weekends... So probably this evening.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I read that post that Jen put up and thought I would let you answer it Eileen:lol2: I do think releasing the squirrel from a house isnt very good though as surely he will think people and houses are safe!


I totally agree with you Shell - if it has no fear of humans it could become an absolute pest in the area if it continues to be able to come and go from the house.



Amalthea said:


> It depends on when Marie gets on the computer, cuz it's all done manually (to stop spam bots) and she's at her shop on the weekends... So probably this evening.


OK - if I don't hear from her tonight, I'll pm you some sort of answer to post for her.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I was woken up this morning at 7:50am by Dave, our dog-showing friend, to say his front garden wall had fallen down overnight & could I come & help him to pick up all the bricks & rubble from the pavement before someone tripped over it & sued him. I wasn't very happy but said I would. I left Clark sleeping. I wouldn't dream of ringing a friend at that time on the morning to ask them to help me pick up my broken fallen-down wall from the street! He has been getting on our nerves quite recently & when we have more dogs to take to ringcraft & shows, we'll have less room & time for him & his dogs. We are trying to find someone to pair him up with, so that he isn't as dependant on us, but are failing miserably. Anyone know any dog/animal-loving gay men, aged between 48-58? Do I sound horrid?


----------



## Amelia1

I have a 3yr old calico persian queenie called Flower and a beautiful cream and apricot himmy (8yr old) called George  :flrt:


----------



## feorag

No - you sound normal to me! :lol:

I really don't like friends who step over the boundaries of friendship without a thought. I had a friend like that, but I've distanced us because of it.

She rang us up one Sunday morning at about 11:00 to say that her *nephew* had broken down on his way from his parents in Norfolk to his Uni dorm in Durham down in Lincolnshire. Her husband (who isn't practically minded and had a heart condition at the time) was going down to tow him home and she asked if Barry would go with him! So off Barry went with her husband and of course Barry did all the work cos he's a mechanic and towed him all the way from Lincolnshire to Durham (and of course that meant avoiding motorways!) He didn't get home until about 9:00 that night and he'd had nothing to eat. To make matters worse when they got the lad back to his dormitory and parked up his car, he skipped up the path, saying goodbye, but not a word of thanks! :bash:

Oh yes, and where was the his father - at home sitting on his *rse no doubt! My friend seems to think that her nephew should be as important to us as he is to her. Barry would have happily done it for her daughter, because we saw that as being slightly different, but her nephew with parents of his own - that was taking a lend!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I was woken up this morning at 7:50am by Dave, our dog-showing friend, to say his front garden wall had fallen down overnight & could I come & help him to pick up all the bricks & rubble from the pavement before someone tripped over it & sued him. I wasn't very happy but said I would. I left Clark sleeping. I wouldn't dream of ringing a friend at that time on the morning to ask them to help me pick up my broken fallen-down wall from the street! He has been getting on our nerves quite recently & when we have more dogs to take to ringcraft & shows, we'll have less room & time for him & his dogs. We are trying to find someone to pair him up with, so that he isn't as dependant on us, but are failing miserably. Anyone know any dog/animal-loving gay men, aged between 48-58? Do I sound horrid?


 
I wouldnt dream of asking for a favour like this:gasp: Maybe you should join him up to a dating site:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amelia1 said:


> I have a 3yr old calico persian queenie called Flower and a beautiful cream and apricot himmy (8yr old) called George  :flrt:


 
We need photos:flrt: Ive got a blue smoke persian boy called Bailey:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No - you sound normal to me! :lol:
> 
> I really don't like friends who step over the boundaries of friendship without a thought. I had a friend like that, but I've distanced us because of it.
> 
> She rang us up one Sunday morning at about 11:00 to say that her *nephew* had broken down on his way from his parents in Norfolk to his Uni dorm in Durham down in Lincolnshire. Her husband (who isn't practically minded and had a heart condition at the time) was going down to tow him home and she asked if Barry would go with him! So off Barry went with her husband and of course Barry did all the work cos he's a mechanic and towed him all the way from Lincolnshire to Durham (and of course that meant avoiding motorways!) He didn't get home until about 9:00 that night and he'd had nothing to eat. To make matters worse when they got the lad back to his dormitory and parked up his car, he skipped up the path, saying goodbye, but not a word of thanks! :bash:
> 
> Oh yes, and where was the his father - at home sitting on his *rse no doubt! My friend seems to think that her nephew should be as important to us as he is to her. Barry would have happily done it for her daughter, because we saw that as being slightly different, but her nephew with parents of his own - that was taking a lend!


Some people take the proverbial:whip:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ooh, that's a long one to address. How long does the Sugar glider forum take to accept you as a member so you can access posts and reply?
> 
> Aw, what a shame - hope the anti-h's work.


thanks Eileen  he seems a little less swollen , hes on the tablets for two weeks (i think) and the eye ointment for 7 days. The ointment is a laugh to try and get in :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> thanks Eileen  he seems a little less swollen , hes on the tablets for two weeks (i think) and the eye ointment for 7 days. The ointment is a laugh to try and get in :lol2:


 
Poor Dex any idea whats happened to him?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Poor Dex any idea whats happened to him?


not a clue hun...it was an allergic reaction to something but i cannot think what


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> No - you sound normal to me! :lol:
> 
> I really don't like friends who step over the boundaries of friendship without a thought. I had a friend like that, but I've distanced us because of it.
> 
> She rang us up one Sunday morning at about 11:00 to say that her *nephew* had broken down on his way from his parents in Norfolk to his Uni dorm in Durham down in Lincolnshire. Her husband (who isn't practically minded and had a heart condition at the time) was going down to tow him home and she asked if Barry would go with him! So off Barry went with her husband and of course Barry did all the work cos he's a mechanic and towed him all the way from Lincolnshire to Durham (and of course that meant avoiding motorways!) He didn't get home until about 9:00 that night and he'd had nothing to eat. To make matters worse when they got the lad back to his dormitory and parked up his car, he skipped up the path, saying goodbye, but not a word of thanks! :bash:
> 
> Oh yes, and where was the his father - at home sitting on his *rse no doubt! My friend seems to think that her nephew should be as important to us as he is to her. Barry would have happily done it for her daughter, because we saw that as being slightly different, but her nephew with parents of his own - that was taking a lend!





Shell195 said:


> I wouldnt dream of asking for a favour like this:gasp: Maybe you should join him up to a dating site:whistling2:


Phew, Im glad it isn't just me being mean then. Dave is great, but its like he does expect a lot from us, & we have lots of other friends who we want to spend time with, etc. He's been on dating sites, but no luck. Actually I might get Ken (carlycharlie) on here to move up to Preston as he could be a good match :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thanks Eileen  he seems a little less swollen , hes on the tablets for two weeks (i think) and the eye ointment for 7 days. The ointment is a laugh to try and get in :lol2:


I hope Dexter is better soon Jai.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I hope Dexter is better soon Jai.



hes less swollen , have to make sure he doesnt rub his eyes too much.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> hes less swollen , have to make sure he doesnt rub his eyes too much.


Aww bless him. It might be worth checking that his dew claws aren't too sharp, incase he rubs his eyes & catches them with the sharp point.

We clipped Lolly's claws last night in preparation for her whelping in just over a week.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww bless him. It might be worth checking that his dew claws aren't too sharp, incase he rubs his eyes & catches them with the sharp point.
> 
> We clipped Lolly's claws last night in preparation for her whelping in just over a week.


yeah they are fairly blunt luckily 

i bet your well excited  hopefully she has one for Sam too :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> yeah they are fairly blunt luckily
> 
> i bet your well excited  hopefully she has one for Sam too :lol2:


Ah good. I hate clipping dew claws, especially on a Chihuahua!

Yes, very excited! Hopefully we will get 3 pups to go round, but I'm going to guess theres only 1 or 2.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah good. I hate clipping dew claws, especially on a Chihuahua!
> 
> Yes, very excited! Hopefully we will get 3 pups to go round, but I'm going to guess theres only 1 or 2.


fingers crossed  

i hate doing dexter's claws he detests it and struggles like im trying to kill him


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> fingers crossed
> 
> i hate doing dexter's claws he detests it and struggles like im trying to kill him


Lolly & Indy are sods & Clark has to hold them while I do the clipping. Daisy is easy, I just lie her on her back & clip away.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly & Indy are sods & Clark has to hold them while I do the clipping. Daisy is easy, I just lie her on her back & clip away.


good girl daisy :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> good girl daisy :2thumb:


I know! Joe was the same, he'd just lie on his side & let you clip his claws. I dread cutting into the 'quick' as I absolutely hate the sound of a dog yelping!!! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I know! Joe was the same, he'd just lie on his side & let you clip his claws. I dread cutting into the 'quick' as I absolutely hate the sound of a dog yelping!!! :gasp:


yeah i hate it too, all dexters claws are black too..they only ever need a tiny trim though luckily, rarely have to do the back


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Phew, Im glad it isn't just me being mean then. Dave is great, but its like he does expect a lot from us, & we have lots of other friends who we want to spend time with, etc. He's been on dating sites, but no luck. Actually I might get Ken (carlycharlie) on here to move up to Preston as he could be a good match :lol2:


 
I did think of him:lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Aww bless him. It might be worth checking that his dew claws aren't too sharp, incase he rubs his eyes & catches them with the sharp point.
> 
> *We clipped Lolly's claws last night in preparation for her whelping in just over a week.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Exciting :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ami_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> i hate doing dexter's claws he detests it and struggles like im trying to kill him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate doing black claws, luckily most of my dogs have good feet so they wear them down themselves.
Click to expand...


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I did think of him:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Zoo-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww bless him. It might be worth checking that his dew claws aren't too sharp, incase he rubs his eyes & catches them with the sharp point.
> 
> *We clipped Lolly's claws last night in preparation for her whelping in just over a week.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Exciting :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate doing black claws, luckily most of my dogs have good feet so they wear them down themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> his back ones are nice and short , but the front ones , while not long are a bit long for neatness so i clip them a little
Click to expand...


----------



## feorag

I didn't used to like doing the rabbits' claws, cos most of ours had black claws too!

Me just signing in to say goodnight. We've been babysitting for Roz cos it's her friends birthday and Paul is away in Magaluf or somewhere on a 'mates weekend' so she had no baby sitter and we've just got home and are on our way to bed.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I didn't used to like doing the rabbits' claws, cos most of ours had black claws too!
> 
> Me just signing in to say goodnight. We've been babysitting for Roz cos it's her friends birthday and Paul is away in Magaluf or somewhere on a 'mates weekend' so she had no baby sitter and we've just got home and are on our way to bed.


Goodnight Eileen. Im off soon too xx


----------



## Amelia1

Shell195 said:


> We need photos:flrt: Ive got a blue smoke persian boy called Bailey:2thumb:











George at christmas (with a horrible oil smear across his face :censor: )









Flower, shes very evil ;D


----------



## feorag

Two beautiful cats you have there, although I must say I much prefer George. Flower is just too 'ultra' for me.


----------



## Shell195

Amelia1 said:


> image
> George at christmas (with a horrible oil smear across his face :censor: )
> 
> image
> Flower, shes very evil ;D


 
Awwww cute, my oh said that Flower looks like Kitty of the Cats and Dogs film:lol2: I think Persians always look evil, my Bailey looks likes he plotting to kill but hes the sweetest boy ever:flrt:


----------



## stinglestick

We've just recently adopted this handsome chappie..He's called Sirius.
*Bit of background*:hes seven months old and is due to go and get castrated on Wednesday,hes up to date with worming ,jabs etc .He mostly stays indoors but will follow me out if im pegging washing out etc.
Anyway every morning without fail at around 5.30 he starts meowing really loudly.At first I used to rush downstairs and feed him thinking it might be that and yes,he does scoff his food but then continues to meow.He had dried kitten mix out permanently and two pouches daily..one in the morn one in the eve.
Why is he doing it? what can I do to stop him,if at all possible?,and is it something I should be worried about?Any answers or hints would be greatly received as im really tired!!!


----------



## Amelia1

feorag said:


> Two beautiful cats you have there, although I must say I much prefer George. Flower is just too 'ultra' for me.


Indeed. Shes very scary, has scary eyes  George is a soppy old thing :flrt:


----------



## cloggers

Good afternoon all!
I managed to forget my waterproofs :roll: and guess what its done all weekend? Rained.
In typical teenager style we haven't really been out though so it doesn't matter, did go to the animal sanctuary yestereday though (where my friend works) and I helped out there, fell in love with a lurcher pup and a weird tabby cat.
Anyway, off to bed for a couple of hours to nurse my first ever hangover :blush: and obviously in preperation of getting another tonight :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at the sanctuary all day. I picked up a litter of very pretty 15 week old kittens on my way, they have been fully vaccinated by the previous owners:2thumb: Yesterday aomeone brought us a Kestrel they found at the bottom of our drive.It couldnt fly and was flopping round, it died a few minutes after being brought in  I looked at the body today and he looks looks like hes been shot:bash:


----------



## feorag

Amelia1 said:


> Indeed. Shes very scary, has scary eyes  George is a soppy old thing :flrt:


It's more the fact that her nose is in between her eyes, which makes her mouth look grumpier - not my cup of tea to be honest.



cloggers said:


> Good afternoon all!
> I managed to forget my waterproofs :roll: and guess what its done all weekend? Rained.
> In typical teenager style we haven't really been out though so it doesn't matter, did go to the animal sanctuary yestereday though (where my friend works) and I helped out there, fell in love with a lurcher pup and a weird tabby cat.
> Anyway, off to bed for a couple of hours to nurse my first ever hangover :blush: and obviously in preperation of getting another tonight :lol2:


As long as you're enjoying yourself - hangover or not! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Ive been at the sanctuary all day. I picked up a litter of very pretty 15 week old kittens on my way, they have been fully vaccinated by the previous owners:2thumb: Yesterday aomeone brought us a Kestrel they found at the bottom of our drive.It couldnt fly and was flopping round, it died a few minutes after being brought in  I looked at the body today and he looks looks like hes been shot:bash:


Oh, poor bird! :sad: I hate stuff like that it makes me so :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor kestrel


----------



## Amelia1

feorag said:


> It's more the fact that her nose is in between her eyes, which makes her mouth look grumpier - not my cup of tea to be honest


Yeah  . She is quite the yowler aswell, we were shaving her today and she bit me. Evil little sod :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

stinglestick said:


> image We've just recently adopted this handsome chappie..He's called Sirius.
> *Bit of background*:hes seven months old and is due to go and get castrated on Wednesday,hes up to date with worming ,jabs etc .He mostly stays indoors but will follow me out if im pegging washing out etc.
> Anyway every morning without fail at around 5.30 he starts meowing really loudly.At first I used to rush downstairs and feed him thinking it might be that and yes,he does scoff his food but then continues to meow.He had dried kitten mix out permanently and two pouches daily..one in the morn one in the eve.
> Why is he doing it? what can I do to stop him,if at all possible?,and is it something I should be worried about?Any answers or hints would be greatly received as im really tired!!!


Im just quoting this incase those more in the know than me have missed it : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive been at the sanctuary all day. I picked up a litter of very pretty 15 week old kittens on my way, they have been fully vaccinated by the previous owners:2thumb: Yesterday aomeone brought us a Kestrel they found at the bottom of our drive.It couldnt fly and was flopping round, it died a few minutes after being brought in  I looked at the body today and he looks looks like hes been shot:bash:


Poor Kestrel. Seeing as Kestrels pose no threat to game birds or farm animals, it will no doubt have been shot by yobs who's single brain cell couldn't operate enough to get the scum to do something worthwhile with their life. :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Poor Kestrel. Seeing as Kestrels pose no threat to game birds or farm animals, it will no doubt have been shot by yobs who's single brain cell couldn't operate enough to get the scum to do something worthwhile with their life. :devil:


 
We dont understand who though as there are only a few close neighbours to the sanctuary and they all seem like animal lovers


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We dont understand who though as there are only a few close neighbours to the sanctuary and they all seem like animal lovers


Mmm, well whoever it was, lets hope they fall on a spike :devil:


----------



## feorag

Agree with that Colin.

The albino squirrel on Autumn Watch was the one that was recently taken to Lindsey at Meon Valley Squirrel Rescue.

He's just sent me an update e-mail, saying that their friends from HART Wildlife took Casper to the studio down. He sent the link to the i-player to Meon Valley's supporters and told them to stop just before their bit to "watch the preceding piece about our friend Eileen who is hand-rearing 4 little red squirrels up in the north-east of England. Very cute and rather amusing!" :lol2:

He says that Casper, being a true albino, doesn't have the same acute eyesight of his grey cousins (who were attacking him when he was found after falling out of a tree in a graveyard in Southsea). He will be off to their tame vet soon, along with another small grey squirrel who is blind in one eye, for an assessment of how good or bad their sight is. If the outcome is as they expect, they will be staying with them for life, rather than run the very real risk of being outcast, or falling prey to a predator, or indeed running the risk of falling from a great height because they can't see well, which is exactly what I though would happen.​


----------



## Amalthea

Today's mine and Gary's anniversary and he's gotten me tickets to see Darren on Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

And we're going to the zoo today


----------



## feorag

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, JEN & GARY!!*

Enjoy your day out - no need to tell you to enjoy Darren, is there? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

message off sam- shes gonna be in a hospital for a few days and she wanted me to let you all know


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Today's mine and Gary's anniversary and he's gotten me tickets to see Darren on Saturday!!!!!
> 
> image


 
*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU BOTH XX*



Amalthea said:


> And we're going to the zoo today


 
Cool, which zoo?



ami_j said:


> message off sam- shes gonna be in a hospital for a few days and she wanted me to let you all know


*Get well soon Sam xx*

Im off to the sanctuary soon, another wet and windy day:whip:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor Sammy - I hope she's OK!!


----------



## Nix

Amelia1 said:


> Yeah  . She is quite the yowler aswell, we were shaving her today and she bit me. Evil little sod :blush:


Little bugger. She does look a bit mean! I'm not into persians myself - a bit too flat faced for me. I like the more english apple head shapes myself but the OH is into siamese (he wants one but it will drive me nuts - only time I have been glad the land lady said only one cat!)

I currently have a scratch on my right wrist that is quite bad. On friday I came home and my cat Keiko (Semi long hair Mackerel tabby and white moggie) jumped over our gate (waist height) as usual to greet me as I walked to the door. She looked like she landed awkwardly and I assumed she had stumbled on the top of the gate. Wasn't til she was stood by the front door waiting to go in that she was holding one of her paws off the ground that I realised she had hurt herself. Got inside and had a look at the bad leg. It was obviously tender as she scrabbled to get away (and I earned my scratch - I look like a drug addict!). Figured she had landed a bit funny from her jump off the gate and decided to keep an eye on her and take her to the vet on Saturday morning if no improvement. 

So I wander to the kitchen to make a drink and look out the window to notice white stuff all over my garden. On closer inspection it was lots of tufts of white fur with ginger bits and a manky blue collar in the grass. I know the cat that this belongs to. He is a lovely ginger and white long haired tom. Fabulous nature towards humans (complete softie) but he is entire and a nuisance to other cats. Obviously Keiko had a go at him in the garden - he has pestered her before (she is neutered btw) and a huge scrap has ensued. We haven't seen him since! Suffice to say, Keiko's foot is now completely fine, no puncture wounds and is walking on it without a hint of a limp. Phew!

Jen - happy anniversary to you and Gary. Enjoy your gig!!!!

Amij- please pass on a get well soon to Sam from me!

Chloe - congrats on your hangover. The first one I ever got was a shock to me. You will no doubt get a few more at college - don't worry it is practise for university.  Word of advice - keep away from anything with tequila in it. Guaranteed hangover!

Colin - I can't believe the cheek of your friend. Seems like he needs to learn to be a bit more independent. A bit late at his age though!

Eileen - that was cheeky too. I can't believe the lad didn't even say thank you. Lancashire to Durham isn't a small trip either. :bash:


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Eileen - that was cheeky too. I can't believe the lad didn't even say thank you. Lancashire to Durham isn't a small trip either. :bash:


South Lincolnshire it was Nic - that's a canny bit further - he was much nearer home in Norfolk than us up here in Cramlington, that's for sure! :bash:

Join the crew of 'self harmer' impersonators! :lol2: My arms are now a criss cross pattern of scratches, as is my neck, back and legs, so I've had to admit defeat and start wearing long sleeved t-shirts when the squigs are out!


----------



## Nix

Lincolnshire - oops I read lancashire. That is a canny bit further. Hell up!

I always come back covered in scratches when I go to visit Sallie too!


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, JEN & GARY!!*
> 
> Enjoy your day out - no need to tell you to enjoy Darren, is there? :lol2:





ami_j said:


> message off sam- shes gonna be in a hospital for a few days and she wanted me to let you all know





Shell195 said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU BOTH XX*
> 
> Cool, which zoo?





Nix said:


> Jen - happy anniversary to you and Gary. Enjoy your gig!!!!


Thanx, everybody!!  We just got home from the zoo (Chester)  The cheetah cubs were adorable!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Happy Aniversary Jen & Gary! Did you get some piccies of the Cheetah cubs at Chester??? :flrt:

Nic, I think us animal nuts must attract claws, as we often have scratches on our arms from one thing or another.

I hope Sammy is ok & back with us soon. She needs to be here ready for news of when Lolly goes into labour early next week.


----------



## Amalthea

For some reason, my response about Sammy didn't post?? Anyways... I hope she's better soon. She'll be in my thoughts!

Col, I did get some pics of the cubs  Will try to get through them tomorrow after work


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> For some reason, my response about Sammy didn't post?? Anyways... I hope she's better soon. She'll be in my thoughts!
> 
> Col, I did get some pics of the cubs  Will try to get through them tomorrow after work


Ooo goody!!! :flrt: :2thumb: :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ooops goes to reply to Col`s text >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


ETA Im crap at checking my phone !!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ooops goes to reply to Col`s text >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> ETA Im crap at checking my phone !!


:lol2: Im used to it by now hun :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning... Gary's away today and tomorrow  Working both days, too, and no idea how I'm getting home tonight. Big shop floor move tomorrow, so hoping he'll be home before we finish, otherwise I've no idea how I'm getting home tomorrow, either. And am full of a cold. Throat's fooked, ears are all poppy-like, sneezing


----------



## feorag

Morning - it certainly sounds like your holiday has done you the power of good, Jen! :whistling2:

I've got a day off! :jump: No plans, no phone calls, nothing! so I don't know whether to go to Costco today cos we need cat food!

However, I'm absolutely gutted, because I was so looking forward to Elise and Darcey coming tomorrow and now they can't come! :sad: Sadly Lee's mum died on Sunday morning, so obviously she has to stay to support him. I bet Ellie will be gutted too because she was so looking forward to seeing Darcey again. However, all is not lost cos Flybe have arranged to postpone the flight to another date without charging us a changeover fee and all we might have to pay is the difference in seat price if there is one.

So she'll still manage to get up once things are more settled down there.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Afternoon all. Im home alone today, as its my day off & Clark is at work. I've done the drying up & put away the pots, recieved a parcel from the potman - a pink diamonte collar for Lolly off our friend Wendy (though I think Indy will be wearing it), & started making my niece a volcano that must erupt. 

Well its only 1 week today til Lolly is due!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ooh! How exciting Colin - how big does she looknow??

I decided to have a lazy day at home, so let the squigs run loose in the utility room for nearly 2 hours, then put them back to bed. Then cleaned down all my work surfaces etc, watched a bit of telly and done a bit of knitting and now I'm off out with the dog. Then when I get back I think I'll start sewing up some hammocks and pouches, which I cut up ready to sew about 2 weeks ago and somehow haven't got around to yet! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Ooh! How exciting Colin - how big does she looknow??
> 
> I decided to have a lazy day at home, so let the squigs run loose in the utility room for nearly 2 hours, then put them back to bed. Then cleaned down all my work surfaces etc, watched a bit of telly and done a bit of knitting and now I'm off out with the dog. Then when I get back I think I'll start sewing up some hammocks and pouches, which I cut up ready to sew about 2 weeks ago and somehow haven't got around to yet! :roll:


She's not huge Eileen, but her tummy has dropped quite a bit, so I'm still reckoning on 2 puppies. 3 would be better, but we'll settle for 2. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well even 2 will be better than one, so that (obviously if she gives you girls) you will have one to keep and one to sell which will help your financial situation as having dogs bred and looking after bitches in whelp and puppies doesn't come cheap.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well even 2 will be better than one, so that (obviously if she gives you girls) you will have one to keep and one to sell which will help your financial situation as having dogs bred and looking after bitches in whelp and puppies doesn't come cheap.


True! And it will help us on our way to our next stage of showing - an Italian Greyhound!!! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I didn't know you were interested in Italian Greyhounds - I love them!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I didn't know you were interested in Italian Greyhounds - I love them!! :flrt:


Oh yes, I've loved them for some time now. And suprisingly Clark didn't take any convincing to say yes to us getting one to show if things go to plan with Lolly's litter. I've been nosying around the I.G. ring of a couple of championship shows & havemade a friend of one exhibitor, though she doesn't breed, so I am still putting out feelers. But if things go to plan, we may well have an Italian Greyhound soon into the new year. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Well I for one will look forward to seeing photographs when you get one! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Ive had a crap day 
Oscar who had the dental hasnt been doing that well so had a Depomedrone injection 2 days ago which improved him slightly, today he looked awful, refused to eat anything and looked haunted so I made that dreadful decision that we all hate 
RIP Oscar my lovely ginger boy, Im going to miss you sucking your tail while sleeping and chasing the dogs when they annoyed you


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Morning - it certainly sounds like your holiday has done you the power of good, Jen! :whistling2:
> 
> I've got a day off! :jump: No plans, no phone calls, nothing! so I don't know whether to go to Costco today cos we need cat food!
> 
> However, I'm absolutely gutted, because I was so looking forward to Elise and Darcey coming tomorrow and now they can't come! :sad: Sadly Lee's mum died on Sunday morning, so obviously she has to stay to support him. I bet Ellie will be gutted too because she was so looking forward to seeing Darcey again. However, all is not lost cos Flybe have arranged to postpone the flight to another date without charging us a changeover fee and all we might have to pay is the difference in seat price if there is one.
> 
> So she'll still manage to get up once things are more settled down there.


Oh yes!!! Stupid cold!

I'm sorry to hear about Lee's mother and the postponed plans 



Shell195 said:


> Ive had a crap day
> Oscar who had the dental hasnt been doing that well so had a Depomedrone injection 2 days ago which improved him slightly, today he looked awful, refused to eat anything and looked haunted so I made that dreadful decision that we all hate
> RIP Oscar my lovely ginger boy, Im going to miss you sucking your tail while sleeping and chasing the dogs when they annoyed you


Oh no, Shell  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Thanks Jen. I let them give him a dental knowing he probably had the start of renal failure but I didnt feel I had a choice as toothache isnt nice. I am satisfied that it was the right time for him to go to the bridge, a day longer would have been to late and yesterday he seemed quite happy.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Shell - I'm so very sorry to hear that!

RIP Oscar!!!


----------



## ami_j

awww RIP Oscar 


COL if you get an italian greyhound you need this!
Ladies and Gentlemen, the best pet Halloween costume of all time.


----------



## feorag

:gasp:


----------



## Nix

Oh Shell, so sorry to hear about Oscar. He is off to the pearly gates with his pearly white teeth. Big hugs x

Eileen sorry to hear about the postponed trip


----------



## Shell195

Mowgli is ready on Saturday but I dont know when I can pick him up as Steves working most days/nights this coming week and the week after because of training :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww Shell, very sorry to hear of Oscar's passing. RIP ginger boy.

Jai, I saw that costume on FB earlier, how very strange! :lol2:

Eileen, there shall be pics a plenty when we get an I.G.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww Shell, very sorry to hear of Oscar's passing. RIP ginger boy.
> 
> Jai, I saw that costume on FB earlier, how very strange! :lol2:
> 
> Eileen, there shall be pics a plenty when we get an I.G.


I hope it will be dressed as an AT-AT:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> I hope it will be dressed as an AT-AT:flrt:


Im not a Star Wars fan, so its more likely to be dressed as something off X-Men :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not a Star Wars fan, so its more likely to be dressed as something off X-Men :lol2:


 now this makes me sad


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> now this makes me sad


Aww why? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww why? :lol2:


cos i want to see a litle AT-AT dog...its fate..i find the costume and you say your getting one the next day...


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> cos i want to see a litle AT-AT dog...its fate..i find the costume and you say your getting one the next day...


:lol2: ok, if you buy the costume, I'll provide the doggy wearer


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: ok, if you buy the costume, I'll provide the doggy wearer


:eek4: Do you know what you're letting yourself in for?? Or should that be your dog??


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: ok, if you buy the costume, I'll provide the doggy wearer


oh i like that idea 


feorag said:


> :eek4: Do you know what you're letting yourself in for?? Or should that be your dog??


Eileen has no faith in me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:hmm: Let me think about that!! :hmm:

Yes you're right! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :hmm: Let me think about that!! :hmm:
> 
> Yes you're right! :lol2:


What are you basing this on


----------



## Zoo-Man

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to post my recent hair colour!! Although after all the comments about it matching the squirrels I'm sure most people thought I'd had it done that colour for the first time - deliberately! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

My dad is at the hospital tomorrow for the results of his biopsy.


----------



## Amalthea

Love the hair, Eileen!!!!

I'll be keeping him in my thoughts, Col!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Love the hair, Eileen!!!!
> 
> I'll be keeping him in my thoughts, Col!! {{{hugs}}}


Thanks hun, just hope its good news x


----------



## Amalthea

Here's some of the pics for ya 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/765000-chester-zoo.html#post9091774


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Here's some of the pics for ya
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/765000-chester-zoo.html#post9091774


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

They're all on FB, if ya wanna browse more *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Col fingers crossed for you Dad x I cant believe Ive been chatting to you on FB and didnt know 

Eileen, I love your hair colour:no1:

Jen off to see the zoo pics


----------



## Shell195

Fab zoo pics, Im loving the bush dogs:flrt:and the cheetahs are gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

The bush dogs were so funny!!! The whole family was out on this continual trek following the same trail. About 16 of 'em!!!


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Im off today but not doing much except the usual cleaning:bash: Im so sick of it raining:devil:
Today I have realised how much water Oscar was drinking as all the waterbowls are nearly full instead of nearly empty


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> My dad is at the hospital tomorrow for the results of his biopsy.


I've got my fingers crossed for him Colin - I do hope the news is good.



Amalthea said:


> Here's some of the pics for ya
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/765000-chester-zoo.html#post9091774


 Great photos Jen



Shell195 said:


> Fab zoo pics, Im loving the bush dogs:flrt:and the cheetahs are gorgeous :flrt:


:lol2: You do realised that that is exactly what I said! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for him Colin - I do hope the news is good.
> 
> Great photos Jen
> 
> :lol2: You do realised that that is exactly what I said! :gasp:


 
Haha, I should have known you would have liked the same things as me:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Spooky!!


----------



## Amalthea

Not much of a surprise, though, is it? 

Been at work all day... Just got home. TIRED!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I got a text off my mum this morning whilst I was at work. Its good news, well great news! The docs didn't find any further cancerous growths on the sample they took, so my dad has to go to hospital to have treatment once a week for 6 weeks, then in 3 months he has to go back for a check-up. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I got a text off my mum this morning whilst I was at work. Its good news, well great news! The docs didn't find any further cancerous growths on the sample they took, so my dad has to go to hospital to have treatment once a week for 6 weeks, then in 3 months he has to go back for a check-up. :2thumb:


great news , i bet you are so relieved


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I got a text off my mum this morning whilst I was at work. Its good news, well great news! The docs didn't find any further cancerous growths on the sample they took, so my dad has to go to hospital to have treatment once a week for 6 weeks, then in 3 months he has to go back for a check-up. :2thumb:


 
Excellent news:no1:

Ive finally sorted picking Mowgli up:2thumb: I get him a week on Friday at midday and I cant wait:flrt::flrt::flrt:
Eileen get ya knitting needles ready, hes gonna need a jumper as hes totally nekkid :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I got a text off my mum this morning whilst I was at work. Its good news, well great news! The docs didn't find any further cancerous growths on the sample they took, so my dad has to go to hospital to have treatment once a week for 6 weeks, then in 3 months he has to go back for a check-up. :2thumb:


that's excellent news Colin - you must be so relieved!!

Are you maybe just a bit excited Shell!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> that's excellent news Colin - you must be so relieved!!
> 
> Are you maybe just a bit excited Shell!! :whistling2:


Ermmmmmmmmm...........................just a bit:lol2: I feel like I have waited forever for him, which I have as Ive been waiting since the queen was first pregnant:gasp: No going back now as hes paid for in full:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> great news , i bet you are so relieved


So so relieved Jai! The treatment should hopefully blitz any remaining cells & we'll never hear of the C word again, fingers crossed.



Shell195 said:


> Excellent news:no1:
> 
> Ive finally sorted picking Mowgli up:2thumb: I get him a week on Friday at midday and I cant wait:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> Eileen get ya knitting needles ready, hes gonna need a jumper as hes totally nekkid :flrt:


Thanks Shell. 

Im glad you sorted out picking up Mowgli. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> that's excellent news Colin - you must be so relieved!!
> 
> Are you maybe just a bit excited Shell!! :whistling2:


Thanks Eileen, it feels like a weights been lifted off the family.


----------



## feorag

I think you've waited a bit longer than that really Shell - I think you've really been waiting since you lost Asbo.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think you've waited a bit longer than that really Shell - I think you've really been waiting since you lost Asbo.


 
That is so true, I know I got Harley but he was an adult so not the same as having a new baby:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> I got a text off my mum this morning whilst I was at work. Its good news, well great news! The docs didn't find any further cancerous growths on the sample they took, so my dad has to go to hospital to have treatment once a week for 6 weeks, then in 3 months he has to go back for a check-up. :2thumb:


Fantastic news, Col!!!!! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Excellent news:no1:
> 
> Ive finally sorted picking Mowgli up:2thumb: I get him a week on Friday at midday and I cant wait:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> Eileen get ya knitting needles ready, hes gonna need a jumper as hes totally nekkid :flrt:



Oh exciting!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well get your camera batteries charged for when he arrives Shell! :flrt:

Thanks a lot Jen


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.


Shell195 said:


> That is so true, I know I got Harley but he was an adult so not the same as having a new baby:flrt:


that's exactly what I meant - as someone who has taken in so many animals in need, there's nothing like a little innocent critter, who is in good health and has no problems to worry you, to bring joy into your life


----------



## Nix

Col - fantastic news about your dad. Really pleased to hear your news.

Shell - I demand daily pics via facebook from the minute he arrives!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Nic hun!

Wow, 2 posts all day! Where is everyone??? :gasp:

Shell, did you get my text yesterday? hehe :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I've been here Colin, but I hadn't really any news and no-one was posting for me to comment on it! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I've been here Colin, but I hadn't really any news and no-one was posting for me to comment on it! :blush:


Oh, I thought everyone was off doing exciting things :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Exciting things? Me? In the evening? Fat bloody chance!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!

Most exciting thing is going to bed - to sleep!!! :lol2:

And I'm gonna do that right now - goodnight!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Exciting things? Me? In the evening? Fat bloody chance!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Most exciting thing is going to bed - to sleep!!! :lol2:
> 
> And I'm gonna do that right now - goodnight!


Goodnight hun x


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Nic hun!
> 
> Wow, 2 posts all day! Where is everyone??? :gasp:
> 
> Shell, did you get my text yesterday? hehe :whistling2:


 

Erm I have now:blush: What the hell was that all about lol

Im really crap at reading texts you just have to keep trying!!! I couldnt access the link as I knocked internet access off my phone package as I never used it.

ETA I remember I never had my phone with me so thats why I never read it :whistling2:

I will be taking lots of photos of Mowgli when he arrives


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Erm I have now:blush: What the hell was that all about lol
> 
> Im really crap at reading texts you just have to keep trying!!! I couldnt access the link as I knocked internet access off my phone package as I never used it.
> 
> ETA I remember I never had my phone with me so thats why I never read it :whistling2:


Aww, you need to click the link..... :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, you need to click the link..... :lol2:


 It wont work


----------



## Amalthea

11:25 and the first one to post??


----------



## feorag

I been very busy this morning - with Countryfile!!!

Had a dodgy start because they were coming at about 9:00 so I set my alarm for 8:00 and it went off at 8:00, but the bloody clock was 40 mins slow! :gasp: That's the fastest I've got out my bed in the morning for years! :lol2: So I just managed to get my shower, get dressed and pull the curtains when the first van turned up! :gasp:

Anyway filming seemed to go very well, considering there was 5 of us packed into my very small utility room. The squigs were definitely the stars and even Anna & Jack (the producer and runner) couldn't believe how manic they were compared to when they were here just 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Amalthea

I HATE it when things like that happen!! Always starts my day badly *lol*


----------



## feorag

I hate it too - it really makes me feel sick when I jump up on waking - I never know whether I'm on my *rse or my elbow for the first hour after that! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly! I want to be able to push snooze a couple times!


----------



## feorag

I guess that's what I get for using a battery clock, cos the battery must be getting low and so the clock must have lost time last night!


----------



## Amalthea

I always use my phone...


----------



## feorag

Trouble is, if I took my mobile upstairs to do that, then there's every chance I'd forget to bring it back down again and then it would lie up by my bed all day and I'd miss too much! :roll:

By the way - another Chris Cohen!! Loving the original video even without the commentary.

Lion vs Football - The Translation - YouTube

The original

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBDrIpyjD1Q


----------



## Shell195

We had our free hire car delived this morning(only 103 miles on the clock) our new one gets delivered on 1st November. This is the same model but a different colour and its an excellent drive:2thumb:
Im going to clean the critters out shortly!


That lion is beautiful


----------



## feorag

He's an incredibly handsome brute isn't he? I loved the way he just dived into the water after the ball! :flrt:

So it's good driving a new car is it? I've done it once in my lifetime - it was a huge Cadillac in America and when we picked it up it had 52 miles on the clock. When I turned around to speak to Roz in the back seat she was like 3 feet away from me! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Trouble is, if I took my mobile upstairs to do that, then there's every chance I'd forget to bring it back down again and then it would lie up by my bed all day and I'd miss too much! :roll:
> 
> By the way - another Chris Cohen!! Loving the original video even without the commentary.
> 
> Lion vs Football - The Translation - YouTube
> 
> The original
> 
> The Lion That Plays Football - YouTube


Wow, what a mane on that Lion!!! I thought it was a fat zoo Lion at first until it got wet. The thickness of the mane & the trailing mane that follows it's underline towards it's groin make it look like a Barbary Lion, supposedly extinct in the wild.


----------



## Zoo-Man

The postman (who delivers mail to our street at around 2pm) brought confirmation today of Lolly's new pedigree name - Sophies Pride At Zoomeera! :2thumb: Now her puppy/ies can have our kennel name at the front of it's/their pedigree name/s. Just waiting for confirmation of Indy's name change now, to Lollys Miracle At Zoomeera. 

It miffed me slightly that Indy has to be 'At Zoomeera', & not 'Zoomeera Lollys Miracle'. This is because Lolly & Indy were originally registered under my name, but we later registered them under us both as a partnership. So because I bred Indy, but she is now registered under us both, she cannot have our kennel name before her pedigree name. I hope that makes sense :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Same problem in the cat fancy. I bred under my own name, but if we registered any of our cats in both our names, we wouldn't have been able to show them in the breeder's class, because *we* didn't breed her! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

It seems everyone but me is out doing interesting things:gasp:


----------



## feorag

I'm in! I've been talking, but no-one was on here!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I forgot to tell you lot this the other day. When we got the good news about my dad, later that day my mum rang her sister to tell her. As she was on the phone, she turned to look out of the kitchen window & saw 2 robins perched on the fence, just sat watching mum. This is extemely unusual for the area, as you don't get birds visiting the back yards round there, & of course it is rare to see 2 robins close to one another as they are exteremly territorial & aggressive to their own kind. My mum's sister said it must be an omen, possibly their mum & dad letting my mum know they were watching over them. My mum asked my niece to Google it, & the results were that robins are often thought to be the soul of someone passed on. Freaky!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to tell you lot this the other day. When we got the good news about my dad, later that day my mum rang her sister to tell her. As she was on the phone, she turned to look out of the kitchen window & saw 2 robins perched on the fence, just sat watching mum. This is extemely unusual for the area, as you don't get birds visiting the back yards round there, & of course it is rare to see 2 robins close to one another as they are exteremly territorial & aggressive to their own kind. My mum's sister said it must be an omen, possibly their mum & dad letting my mum know they were watching over them. My mum asked my niece to Google it, & the results were that robins are often thought to be the soul of someone passed on. Freaky!


Stranger things have happened!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Stranger things have happened!


True! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Today is DARREN DAY!!!!!  I've got work this afternoon and then off to see THE MAN himself tonight 

Darren Hayes - Black Out The Sun - YouTube


----------



## Amalthea

One of my closest friends is off to Borneo today to build bridges for the orangs... Gonna miss him 

We're off to build bridges - Wildlife Conservation Blog - Act for Wildlife


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to tell you lot this the other day. When we got the good news about my dad, later that day my mum rang her sister to tell her. As she was on the phone, she turned to look out of the kitchen window & saw 2 robins perched on the fence, just sat watching mum. This is extemely unusual for the area, as you don't get birds visiting the back yards round there, & of course it is rare to see 2 robins close to one another as they are exteremly territorial & aggressive to their own kind. My mum's sister said it must be an omen, possibly their mum & dad letting my mum know they were watching over them. My mum asked my niece to Google it, & the results were that robins are often thought to be the soul of someone passed on. Freaky!


Kim's a bit like that and the year after Allen's mum died she was lying in bed that night thinking about her and she said, basically if you're all right send me a sign so that I know and please look after us. When she got up that morning there was a small white feather on the 2 childrens' place mats on the kitchen table. Bearing in mind there are no birds in the house and 2 dogs rushing around the kitchen for 2 feathers to be right in the middle of a table mat is very odd!

Then on the Wednesday after the squirrels came, Kim and Allen had gone away on holiday and Heather was there looking after everything. We were sitting at the kitchen table having lunch because the photographs has been and I said to her that maybe 'someone up there' had sent us the squirrels to help our animals and Heather jumped up, ran over to the workbench, turned around and she had a small white feather in her hand which she had found right in the middle of Kim's placemat that morning when she got up!

Jen, enjoy your concert tonight - I'm sure you will!!

We're off in half an hour to Gretna to meet Iain and Shirley and bring Ellie back for her school holidays. I hope she's remember to pack "squirrel proof clothing" :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Morning all 

Jen, enjoy your concert tonight : victory:
Colin, great news that your dad is ok, and congrats on the kennel stuff.

Only popping in quick as I've had a hectic couple of days all courtesy of one stupid friends temper :roll: Stupid rumours about me going round at the sixth form he's at, resulted in him flipping out. Long story short, he did something, ran and is now in blackburn cells. Off to see him monday (earliest they'll let me :whip to get the full story, hopefully it'll get sorted but its really not looking like it


----------



## Shell195

Not good Chloe:gasp:

Eileen you granddaughter is so lucky to be sharing her holiday with the squirrels, she will have plenty to tell her friends when shes back at school:no1:

Jen enjoy your concert and no drooling:lol2:
Im off to the sanctuary soon but a least its a bright sunny day:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Not good Chloe:gasp:
> 
> Eileen you granddaughter is so lucky to be sharing her holiday with the squirrels, she will have plenty to tell her friends when shes back at school:no1:
> 
> Jen enjoy your concert and no drooling:lol2:
> Im off to the sanctuary soon but a least its a bright sunny day:2thumb:


I agree! Not good Chloe! :sad:

Well I'm not so sure Ellie will agree with you. As soon as we walked into the house it was "Nana where are the squirrels", "Nana can I go and see the squirrels", "Nana can we get the squirrels out", "Nana when are we going to get the squirrels out" - get the picture?

So once we'd got the car emptied and everything sortedfa I told her to put her 'squirrel proof' clothes on and off we went. At first she was fine and then one jumped off me onto her shoulder and caught her chin with a claw on his hindfoot and that was it! :lol2: I told her not to face them and if she was facing them to put her hands over her face. However, after another 5 minutes she'd had enough and announced she didn't like them jumping on her and she preferred the rats! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## cloggers

I'd probably agree with your granddaughter to be honest, squirrels sound a little too excitable for me :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Not good Chloe:gasp:





feorag said:


> I agree! Not good Chloe! :sad:


Wouldn't be half as bad if he wasn't on his last warning, all because some pathetic people had to make up lies :bash: 
The worst bit is its my fault, I've known him since I was 4, and I know he wouldn't have done what he did if they weren't saying stuff about me 

I think the scariest part is I'm most likely going to be told his date for court on monday, and I have to see his mother, if she can be bothered to get up off her arse and make the effort to see him :devil: just glad I'm getting a lift with our mates and not his family :shock:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I agree! Not good Chloe! :sad:
> 
> Well I'm not so sure Ellie will agree with you. As soon as we walked into the house it was "Nana where are the squirrels", "Nana can I go and see the squirrels", "Nana can we get the squirrels out", "Nana when are we going to get the squirrels out" - get the picture?
> 
> So once we'd got the car emptied and everything sortedfa I told her to put her 'squirrel proof' clothes on and off we went. At first she was fine and then one jumped off me onto her shoulder and caught her chin with a claw on his hindfoot and that was it! :lol2: I told her not to face them and if she was facing them to put her hands over her face. However, after another 5 minutes she'd had enough and announced she didn't like them jumping on her and she preferred the rats! :roll2: PMSL!!!


 

:lol2: poor Ellie, at least she will be able to tell her school friends about her strange grandmother who keeps mad red squirrels :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Kim's a bit like that and the year after Allen's mum died she was lying in bed that night thinking about her and she said, basically if you're all right send me a sign so that I know and please look after us. When she got up that morning there was a small white feather on the 2 childrens' place mats on the kitchen table. Bearing in mind there are no birds in the house and 2 dogs rushing around the kitchen for 2 feathers to be right in the middle of a table mat is very odd!
> 
> Then on the Wednesday after the squirrels came, Kim and Allen had gone away on holiday and Heather was there looking after everything. We were sitting at the kitchen table having lunch because the photographs has been and I said to her that maybe 'someone up there' had sent us the squirrels to help our animals and Heather jumped up, ran over to the workbench, turned around and she had a small white feather in her hand which she had found right in the middle of Kim's placemat that morning when she got up!


Wow, thats spooky! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im sat chuckling at Indy & Clio chasing one another, Clio jumping over Indy, & eventually pouncing on Indy & play-fighting :lol2:

We've been to set up ready for our Fylde Kennel Association's Open show tomorrow. It should be a good day. Me & Clark are stewarding, as commitee members don't show at our own shows.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: poor Ellie, at least she will be able to tell her school friends about her strange grandmother who keeps mad red squirrels :roll2:


I think she's already told them that! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, thats spooky! :gasp:


It is, isn't it Colin! :gasp: I couldn't believe it when Heather jumped up and ran over to get the feather - and they're always white!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I think she's already told them that! :lol2:
> 
> It is, isn't it Colin! :gasp: I couldn't believe it when Heather jumped up and ran over to get the feather - and they're always white!!!


We found a small white fluffy feather in our kitchen once, we knew it wasnt from a caught bird and had no idea how it got there:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

It was BRILLIANT!!!!!! By the end of the gig, there was only one person in front of me  Started with only three


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Shell195 said:


> We found a small white fluffy feather in our kitchen once, we knew it wasnt from a caught bird and had no idea how it got there:gasp:


:gasp: It was a sign!!! :gasp:

So glad you enjoyed your night Jen! Was he on top form?


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Morning all!:gasp: It was a sign!!! :gasp:
> 
> So glad you enjoyed your night Jen! Was he on top form?


Oh, of course!! :flrt: He's never anything less than brilliant!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It was BRILLIANT!!!!!! By the end of the gig, there was only one person in front of me  Started with only three
> 
> image


 

By the smile on ya face I would say you had a great time:no1:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!:gasp: It was a sign!!! :gasp:
> 
> So glad you enjoyed your night Jen! Was he on top form?


 

But a sign of what:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

And after the concert, Darren's manager came over and talked to me... Then recorded me saying that it was brilliant, etc!!! :gasp: I REALLY hope I'm on the next DVD!!! Could ya imagine?!?!?


----------



## feorag

Well you'll find out cos you'll be buying it! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Well you'll find out cos you'll be buying it! :lol2:


Yup :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I upgraded my phone yesterday and have spent all day playing with my new iphone


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad you had a great night Jen, it certainly looks like you had fun! :2thumb:

The dog show went very well today. Me & Clark were stewarding most of the day. After everyone had left the hall & we cleared everything away, we popped into the sports hall bar for a well deserved drink (or 4 in Clark's case!). :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

It truly was fantastic, Col!!! 

Glad you two had a good day


----------



## Shell195

Glad you had a good day Col and Clark an even better one:whistling2: Jen did you get an Iphone 4?

Heres a photo of our new foal arriving tomorrow all the way from Dartmoor

Maggie is the one looking at the camera, shes 6 months old:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww look at little baby Maggie! :flrt:

Well I got up at 6:30am to get ready for work, went to let the dogs out & Lolly seemed to be doing a lot of licking at her back end, & her abdomen was doing a fair bit of twitching. I've taken the day off work as hopefully we may have new life arriving later. :2thumb:

ETA, wow look at me being first on too! hehe


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww look at little baby Maggie! :flrt:
> 
> Well I got up at 6:30am to get ready for work, went to let the dogs out & Lolly seemed to be doing a lot of licking at her back end, & her abdomen was doing a fair bit of twitching. I've taken the day off work as hopefully we may have new life arriving later. :2thumb:
> 
> ETA, wow look at me being first on too! hehe


 
Yay for Lollie:flrt:Im at the sanctuary today so I hope to come back to hear about puppies!! Im shocked Im on here second and at this time of day too:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Yay for Lollie:flrt:Im at the sanctuary today so I hope to come back to hear about puppies!! Im shocked Im on here second and at this time of day too:gasp:


I hope so Shell, it may well be the start of a long day for Lolly (& me!).


----------



## Amalthea

Oooooh! Exciting! Definitely keep us posted, Col!

Maggie is super cute! :flrt:

Yup, I got an iPhone 4


----------



## Shell195

Jen, the Iphone is far to technical for me:lol2:
Why am I watching Jeremy Kyle:gasp: the man on is such a scum bag:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I had two different people from two different phone shops tell me that I'd struggle switching from a Blackberry to an iPhone.... I'm not having any problems at all, really. I'm kinda offended *lol*

Shell, step away from the television!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Jen, I will certainly keep you all updated. Lolly hasn't done anything since Clark left for work. Maybe it'll be later on tonight when things start in full.

Shell, one of the best things about watching Jeremy Kyle is that it just reminds us that we are bloody well decent people with self respect!


----------



## Amalthea

I do, however, enjoy a bit of Maury.... :halo:


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Certainly is a strange day when Colin's on first! :whistling2::whistling2:

Glad you enjoyed your day yesterday Col and fingers crossed today for Lolly!

Shell I think Maggie looks a very pretty girl and to be honest I thought all the people who went on Jeremy Kyle were scumbags, cos what decent person would go on a show like that to tell the world what idiots they are? 

Don't know what we are doing today yet - I really need to clean out the rats and tidy up the house cos nothing's been done yet and now Miss Ellie is here nothing will get done. "Nana will you play Nintendo with me?" "Nana will you come upstairs and play with the dolls house with me?" "Nana will you play with me?". Actually that is reminding me that Mollie (who didn't come to stay on her own until she was about 8) was always "Nana can we bake?" "Nana can we make?"

The one thing she isn't asking is "Nana can we get the squirrels out?" :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Amalthea

Well....................


Eileen, can we get the squirrels out???


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Well....................
> 
> 
> Eileen, can we get the squirrels out???


:roll2: PMSL!!!

At the minute I'm getting "Nana will you do my hair please?"


----------



## Amalthea

This grand kid of yours needs to sort out her priorities! *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

haha, Nana's in demand!

Well Lolly is showing no more signs of going into labour, she's sat by me now quite happy. I bet it'll start in the early hours knowing my luck :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone I am finally home at last just in time for good news it seems Col lol.
I cant beleive the state of the NHS the only reason I am out is because they have a bed shortage and they change the qualifying for discharging and I just got in under the wire. I am pleased to be home even if I am covered in bruises up my arms and stomach. I think I managed to scare everyone in the family half to death with my admission and I think they finaly understand that I ant take any more stress shame my nextdoor neighbour hasn't got the message as she has already been round moaning aobut her woes so I asked her to leave as I just couldn't deal for a change lol.
So how is everyone and what have I missed lol?


----------



## cloggers

Sam glad your home, hope things start to improve soon :grouphug:
Shell, Jeremy Kyle reminds me of Fleetwood :lol2:
Colin, fingers crossed for it happening soon, keep us updated when you have time. 

Well, I've just returned from Blackburn :roll: it was certainly eventful. Long story short, he's gonna plead guilty and hope we get a sympathetic judge, though it's highly unlikely with his past record. Just gotta wait for a court date now, just not sure if I'm gonna go or not yet.


----------



## sammy1969

Thankyou Cloggers I must admit I do like a bit of jeremy am sat watching it now lol 
I am hoping my health improves a bit so that I can get through the winter without too many problems but not sure how it will work as I am now on four new medications and still have to have another added in to it which is an insulin substitute as they are not sure that putting me on insulin is a good thing right now.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad your back home Sammy. Your right, you should be concentrating on your own health, not having other people's problems put on you. Buggar them.

Lolly is still showing no other signs of anything happening, so its just a waiting game at the moment.


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Col it is nice to be home, I have really had to draw a line in the sand which I do hate doing but I have to put myself first as this hospital visit proved I mean nearly dying isn't a nice experience. I have had many asthma attacks in my life but none as bad as this one and to watch my oxygen stats go from a healthy 99% to a very scarey 59% was the thing that I needed to open my eyes to just how much I take on for friends etc when I should be looking out for me.
On a diferent and more happy note as you said she is going to wait till you are all tucked up in bed for the night but atleast that will be better than Mysty who insisted on having her litter literally on my lap cow that she is.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you Col it is nice to be home, I have really had to draw a line in the sand which I do hate doing but I have to put myself first as this hospital visit proved I mean nearly dying isn't a nice experience. I have had many asthma attacks in my life but none as bad as this one and to watch my oxygen stats go from a healthy 99% to a very scarey 59% was the thing that I needed to open my eyes to just how much I take on for friends etc when I should be looking out for me.
> On a diferent and more happy note as you said *she is going to wait till you are all tucked up in bed for the night* but atleast that will be better than Mysty who insisted on having her litter literally on my lap cow that she is.


Pfft, more like sat up all night on the settee! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Well I was trying to be nice lol but you know what they are like lol always the most in opportune moment to go into full labour. 
I have to take Loki and Gizmo up on friday to be done which is not something I am looking forward to and i have to take nero up for his acne lol oh and Mysty as well as she keeps screaming for no reason so me thinks I am in for huge vet bill.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Well I was trying to be nice lol but you know what they are like lol always the most in opportune moment to go into full labour.
> I have to take Loki and Gizmo up on friday to be done which is not something I am looking forward to and i have to take nero up for his acne lol oh and Mysty as well as she keeps screaming for no reason so me thinks I am in for huge vet bill.


Oh dear. Who was the plonker who said owning pets is good for lowering stress??? :devil:

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I dont know but when we find out shall I hold them whilst you slap them lol I mean at the moment they are causing me more stress than alot of the humans lol


----------



## feorag

Nowt worse than stress for making you ill Sammy - so I'm glad you've decided to sort out your friends and family to stop them putting onto you.

It sounds like you've got enough with your pets!! 

Chloe I wouldn't be too optimistic if I was your friend either to be totally honest.


----------



## sammy1969

It is hard Eileen but I have had to do it for my own safety and health and I do hate having to be this mean which is how I see it, as I am always the one everyone turns to in crisis but when it causes me to end up in hospital that is a step to far and my health is far more important than listening to others problems.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Chloe I wouldn't be too optimistic if I was your friend either to be totally honest.


To be totally honest I love him to bits, he's been through everything with me, I've known him since I was tiny, he's looked after me whilst growing up, and I can safely say I wouldn't be here without him.

But now I'm torn, his soliciter asked me to give a statement in court about his character, but I can't. He's unpredictable, and there are days when he scares me. He's been in a young offenders institute before but they recon he'll go to an adult prison even though he isn't 18 because of the severity. 

If it was anyone else, I'd get rid and leave them to it, but he never gave up on me? And I was his one phone call, theres only me and three other people that put up with his temper and I just can't ditch him now, as much as I know its the right thing to do.


----------



## Amalthea

Glad you're home, Sammy!! Is it metformin you're being put on?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I had two different people from two different phone shops tell me that I'd struggle switching from a Blackberry to an iPhone.... I'm not having any problems at all, really. I'm kinda offended *lol*
> 
> Shell, step away from the television!!!


 
:lol2:



feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Certainly is a strange day when Colin's on first! :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your day yesterday Col and fingers crossed today for Lolly!
> 
> Shell I think Maggie looks a very pretty girl and to be honest I thought all the people who went on Jeremy Kyle were scumbags, cos what decent person would go on a show like that to tell the world what idiots they are?
> 
> Don't know what we are doing today yet - I really need to clean out the rats and tidy up the house cos nothing's been done yet and now Miss Ellie is here nothing will get done. "Nana will you play Nintendo with me?" "Nana will you come upstairs and play with the dolls house with me?" "Nana will you play with me?". Actually that is reminding me that Mollie (who didn't come to stay on her own until she was about 8) was always "Nana can we bake?" "Nana can we make?"
> 
> The one thing she isn't asking is "Nana can we get the squirrels out?" :roll2: PMSL!!


Haha this made me giggle:2thumb:



cloggers said:


> Sam glad your home, hope things start to improve soon :grouphug:
> Shell, Jeremy Kyle reminds me of Fleetwood :lol2:
> Colin, fingers crossed for it happening soon, keep us updated when you have time.
> 
> Well, I've just returned from Blackburn :roll: it was certainly eventful. Long story short, he's gonna plead guilty and hope we get a sympathetic judge, though it's highly unlikely with his past record. Just gotta wait for a court date now, just not sure if I'm gonna go or not yet.


 
Fleetwood sounds like Skelm:lol2: 

Not good about your friend!!



cloggers said:


> To be totally honest I love him to bits, he's been through everything with me, I've known him since I was tiny, he's looked after me whilst growing up, and I can safely say I wouldn't be here without him.
> 
> But now I'm torn, his soliciter asked me to give a statement in court about his character, but I can't. He's unpredictable, and there are days when he scares me. He's been in a young offenders institute before but they recon he'll go to an adult prison even though he isn't 18 because of the severity.
> 
> If it was anyone else, I'd get rid and leave them to it, but he never gave up on me? And I was his one phone call, theres only me and three other people that put up with his temper and I just can't ditch him now, as much as I know its the right thing to do.


----------



## Shell195

Its good to have you back Sammy, I hope your neighbour gets the message soon!!

Col tell Lolly to get a move on, I dont do waiting:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

The pony arrived early so the tansport man must have drove from Devon like a bat out of hell. There where 4 ponies on board and the man was horrid and badtempered and proceeded to terrorise the ponies trying to get ours out. Complaints are on the way:devil::devil:

Maggies is gorgeous even though she is as wild as they come!! Thankfully she has stopped shaking now.


----------



## Amalthea

When you're able and she's calmed down, we need some new pics of her :flrt: That's terrible about the transport guy, though...


----------



## sammy1969

THank you Jen and Shell.
No it isn't metformin Jen I have been on that ever since I as diagnosed but I am now on the highest dose they can give. So they added in at the hospital some thing called glicacide or something like that but they also want to stop both the glicacide and metformin and put me on something called vicalose i think it is which works the same way as insulin but without the side effects of wieght gain.


----------



## Amalthea

Ahhh I see.... Hopefully it works well. I hate the weight gain crap. Take insulin, so you gain weight, so you need more insulin, so you gain more weight, etc etc etc.....


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> When you're able and she's calmed down, we need some new pics of her :flrt: That's terrible about the transport guy, though...


 
You can see a video when the nasty bits have been removed and its been uploaded!!


----------



## sammy1969

I know and when you are on steriods as well the problem is compounded hence why they dont want me on this alternative but apparently it is going to cost £1,000 a month which is why it is going to take a couple of months to be sorted


----------



## feorag

Hope Maggie is sorted and I'm sure she'll look fabulous pretty soon!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, I don't do waiting either! She's gone on strike & is currently sleeping in her bed. I'll be letting her out for toileting soon, so maybe if she has a pooh, that might start some other movement :lol2:

Chloe, you sound like a good friend to have.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, I don't do waiting either! She's gone on strike & is currently sleeping in her bed. I'll be letting her out for toileting soon, so maybe if she has a pooh, that might start some other movement :lol2:
> 
> Chloe, you sound like a good friend to have.


 
When is she meant to be due Col? could she hang on a few days?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> When is she meant to be due Col? could she hang on a few days?


Well its 9 weeks tomorrow (Tuesday)


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well its 9 weeks tomorrow (Tuesday)


She could still go a few days then *sighs*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> She could still go a few days then *sighs*


She could but she's doing a lot of licking at her vulva & is quite fidgety with her back end.


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAI x x


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> She could but she's doing a lot of licking at her vulva & is quite fidgety with her back end.


 
That sounds promising:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> That sounds promising:2thumb:


Still waiting for the nest building/scratching behaviour


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAI x x


thanks col :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> thanks col :blush:


Hehe, I saw it at the bottom of the forum home page : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

*happy birthday jai !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday, Jai!!!!!  sorry mine's not all colourful, but I am on my phone *lol*


----------



## Shell195

*happy birthday jai*
*xxx*


----------



## ami_j

thank you guys  im on my phone too hence no multiquote function haha


----------



## feorag

And from me too!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAI*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

allo how are we all?

thought id show you all the cake me ditta and julie have made for my nieces first birthday

from this









to this









think theres some money to be made here


----------



## Shell195

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> allo how are we all?
> 
> thought id show you all the cake me ditta and julie have made for my nieces first birthday
> 
> from this
> image
> 
> to this
> image
> 
> think theres some money to be made here


 
Wow, that is awesome:no1:


----------



## feorag

That is excellent Xat and you're right - there's money to be made for cakes that look as good as that! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> allo how are we all?
> 
> thought id show you all the cake me ditta and julie have made for my nieces first birthday
> 
> from this
> image
> 
> to this
> image
> 
> think theres some money to be made here


Great cake Cat! :no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

thanks guys, the girl who helped us is self taught, though she only did the buttercream and iced the cake in blue and iced the ball on top. me and ditta did the rest  she wants me to help her out when she registers, if i can find any time im seriously considerin it!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

And still no pups! I was up most of the night.


----------



## Nix

Oh heck - sorry i've not been on much folks, been very busy at home and work is cracking down on internet usage so just a quick hop at lunchtime. 

Sammy - welcome home

Jai - happy birthday!

Chloe - I missed the earlier stuff about your friend. All I got was he + court + plead guilty. What did he do?

Shell - not long now. Only 3 days away!!!! When can I come and visit?  (and where am I going  )

Col - hopefully it isn't too long until the pup(s) are delivered. Sounds like she can't be far off. Say hi to Clark for me (aww go on, give him a squish from me too).

Eileen - hope life with the squigs isn't too mad. How long before they go outside or are they staying in all winter?

Jen - glad you had a fabbie time at the concert 

Oh heck, who have I missed? Must have missed someone - wouldn't be me if I hadn't. Apologies if it was you!

Edit - Cat and Ditta. Sorry you were who I missed. DOH! Can't see your cake pics here at work but will check them out when I get home!


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, so sorry no pups yet Colin!!

Nic the squigs are doing great and hopefully will be leaving us in a couple of weeks, as soon as their pen is built


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> And from me too!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAI*





Nix said:


> Oh heck - sorry i've not been on much folks, been very busy at home and work is cracking down on internet usage so just a quick hop at lunchtime.
> 
> Sammy - welcome home
> 
> Jai - happy birthday!
> 
> Chloe - I missed the earlier stuff about your friend. All I got was he + court + plead guilty. What did he do?
> 
> Shell - not long now. Only 3 days away!!!! When can I come and visit?  (and where am I going  )
> 
> Col - hopefully it isn't too long until the pup(s) are delivered. Sounds like she can't be far off. Say hi to Clark for me (aww go on, give him a squish from me too).
> 
> Eileen - hope life with the squigs isn't too mad. How long before they go outside or are they staying in all winter?
> 
> Jen - glad you had a fabbie time at the concert
> 
> Oh heck, who have I missed? Must have missed someone - wouldn't be me if I hadn't. Apologies if it was you!
> 
> Edit - Cat and Ditta. Sorry you were who I missed. DOH! Can't see your cake pics here at work but will check them out when I get home!


thanks guys  had a lovely day


----------



## _jake_

Hey guys, just popping back on to say hello and, as I remembered correctly, its my favourite person who i've never met birthday today!! Happy Birthday Jaime xxx 
I've tried to get onto MSN but its been blocked due to a virus, I'll have to make another! hope you had an awesome day.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Hey guys, just popping back on to say hello and, as I remembered correctly, its my favourite person who i've never met birthday today!! Happy Birthday Jaime xxx
> I've tried to get onto MSN but its been blocked due to a virus, I'll have to make another! hope you had an awesome day.


JAKEY :flrt: what a nice suprise :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> JAKEY :flrt: what a nice suprise :flrt:


Haha :flrt: Was in college earlier and I wrote the date and I was like, I KNOW something is happening today, so done a little detective work :no1:
How're you?: victory:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Haha :flrt: Was in college earlier and I wrote the date and I was like, I KNOW something is happening today, so done a little detective work :no1:
> How're you?: victory:


haha you have a good memory  
im ok ta  how are you? and roxy?


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> haha you have a good memory
> im ok ta  how are you? and roxy?


I'm good thanks :no1:
Roxy is being her awesome self! With extra fat and a grumpier attitude.

College is going great, been doing Mock exams and have been getting straight A's, maybe I will become Dr Jakeyyyy after all?:mf_dribble:

Hope you and *insert new dogs name here* are doing good!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I'm good thanks :no1:
> Roxy is being her awesome self! With extra fat and a grumpier attitude.
> 
> College is going great, been doing Mock exams and have been getting straight A's, maybe I will become Dr Jakeyyyy after all?:mf_dribble:
> 
> Hope you and *insert new dogs name here* are doing good!


we are thanks  he turned one last month and he is still utterly mad :lol2:
see you are making me proud, told you that you are clever  dr jakey haha you better be


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> we are thanks  he turned one last month and he is still utterly mad :lol2:
> see you are making me proud, told you that you are clever  dr jakey haha you better be


Hehe thankies! I'm off to bed now, College tomorrow! I'll be on tomorrow night! Add me on Facebook (again! lost my old password):flrt:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Hehe thankies! I'm off to bed now, College tomorrow! I'll be on tomorrow night! Add me on Facebook (again! lost my old password):flrt:


haha you got facebook again? will find ya


----------



## ami_j

actually jake , can you link me lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well lok who it is - Jake! Nice to hear from you again mate. : victory:

Still no signs of imminent pups. Its day 63 today (Tuesday) & I was starting to worry a bit, but I've just been talking to a doggy friend on Vacebook about it & she said her dogs generally go up to 65 days. One even went to day 70! Lolly is calm & comfortable, showing no signs of discomfort or distress, & her temperature hasn't dropped, so obviously she just isn't ready just yet.


----------



## feorag

Ah well! Another night of waiting and wondering! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Ah well! Another night of waiting and wondering! :roll:


Tell me about it! She hasn't started scratching around/nest-making either, so I doubt it's going to be tonight to be honest. Last time she spent hours scratching a nest. It'll probably happen in the next 24 - 48 hours.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Tell me about it! She hasn't started scratching around/nest-making either, so I doubt it's going to be tonight to be honest. Last time she spent hours scratching a nest. It'll probably happen in the next 24 - 48 hours.


 

Come on Lolly the suspense is killing me:whip:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I take it no puppies colin? The suspense is killing me too.

Kim & Allen brought the children down to see the squirrels last night and they had a wonderful time. This morning Stefan, who they spent most of the time jumping all over, is apparently covered in scratches! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! I take it no puppies colin? The suspense is killing me too.
> 
> Kim & Allen brought the children down to see the squirrels last night and they had a wonderful time. This morning Stefan, who they spent most of the time jumping all over, is apparently covered in scratches! :lol2:


 
At least someones child appreciates them:lol2:Not many people can say they have been scratched by red squirrels:2thumb:

*ONLY 2 SLEEPS TO GO !!*


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> At least someones child appreciates them:lol2:Not many people can say they have been scratched by red squirrels:2thumb:
> 
> *ONLY 2 SLEEPS TO GO !!*


*s******s*

Exciting!!! 

I'm home alone now til Friday


----------



## feorag

You and Colin have something exciting to look forward to - I've had all my excitement :sad: I've got nothing to look forward to!  :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Still waiting for pup/s. Lolly is totally unconcerned, so that tells me not to be too concerned too. Come on girl, pull your finger out (& pups) :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Tell that little madam that we're all waiting (and some of us are far from patient)


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 
Come on Lolly Aunt Sam cant stand the suspense much longer and the stress isn't good for her health lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well tonight Lolly's temperature has dropped, so fingers crossed, this is the start. Saying that, it can be anything from 3 - 36 hours before anything happens.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well tonight Lolly's temperature has dropped, so fingers crossed, this is the start. Saying that, it can be anything from 3 - 36 hours before anything happens.


 


Exciting:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Has she started yet:whistling2: Im not impatient at all:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Exciting:2thumb:


I bet she whelps tomorrow night, as she isn't doing much digging about/nest-making, she's just sleeping.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

lenny is well hot for a bonk, he was shaggin his toy meerkat the other night n everythin was out, i picked him up n somethin wet flew everywhere :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Has she started yet:whistling2: Im not impatient at all:lol2:


:lol2: Don't you bloody start!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lenny is well hot for a bonk, he was shaggin his toy meerkat the other night n everythin was out, i picked him up n somethin wet flew everywhere :gasp:


At least the meerkat wont be pregnant, as he/you used the withdrawal method :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lenny is well hot for a bonk, he was shaggin his toy meerkat the other night n everythin was out, i picked him up n somethin wet flew everywhere :gasp:


EWWWWWWW


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've seen my fair share of doggy juice, as at mating, when the male's tie is released from the bitches vulva, a decent amount of the stuff pours out. Nice! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> I've seen my fair share of doggy juice, as at mating, when the male's tie is released from the bitches vulva, a decent amount of the stuff pours out. Nice! :lol2:


*gags*


----------



## Shell195

Its even worse when they get a tube of male dog juice to use for AI Its not so much what comes out its more the shock of how they get it:gasp:


Has Lolly started yet??


----------



## Amalthea

We really need to change the subject


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Its even worse when they get a tube of male dog juice to use for AI Its not so much what comes out its more the shock of how they get it:gasp:
> 
> 
> Has Lolly started yet??


:lol2:

And no, she hasn't! lol


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


 
I shall now stop nagging:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> We really need to change the subject


Wimp! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Wimp! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes, but NASTY!!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Before i retire for the evening Col any news on my little Lolly lol 
Also a quick question who was it that used to make and sell rat hammocks etc on here as I am looking to get a better one for the boys as theirs is all shredded and I wanted to get them an open one rather than a closed in one as they tend to spend all their time in it. Its either that or one of the cubes you can get or pockets so that i can try and get them out as they ar not taming down at all and wont let me pick them up and bite when i put my hand in the age no matter what I try to reassure them so a travel pocket is my next attempt.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

That would be me Sammy! :grin1:I make hammocks and I also make bonding pouches for carrying around nervous rats to help them to bond with you.

To be totally honest Sammy I've given up completely on cubes, boxes, tubes and pouches in the cage because they just chewed them all into a right mess. I've tried giving them 'back doors', but they still adjust them to suit what they want, so now mine only get open hammocks and cardboard boxes that they are welcome to chew to their heart's content.


----------



## sammy1969

Ahhhhh so you are the lady I want then lol. I really do an open one for the boys as they have ruined the tube one they have and yet if I put it back in the cage they hide in it till we go to bed. And also something i can put them into to get them out of the cage and used to being handled as they are manic. They have obviously come form a pet shop and never been handled and Stitch is so skittish he screams whenever you touch him. Milo just bites everything that goes into the cage even when youare tryng to feed them, and I am sick of him biting me lol. Having said that it is funny to see him bite my neighbours bum through the cage bars when she ets to close to the cage. 
So how much do you charge hun and how long do they take to make lol and how do you like to be paid as i dont have paypal but do do bank transfer or cheque? Sorry for all the questions but I am one of those who just has to ask everything lol


----------



## Amalthea

Bracken's gone.....  Sulley is soon to follow, I think. She hasn't left Bracken's side and I think her going has hit her hard. I hope she's able to pull herself out of this, but I just don't know. And just to add to that, I've just found Pube (the nekkid girlie I had off Cilla) dead. She was completely fine this afternoon, bouncing around and being her normal self. She looks fine now, just gone. And I've only just missed her going, too... I've been in a emotional mood all day already and there's nobody here to give me a hug. I really need a hug. I knew Bracken would break my heart... And she's taking the rest of them with her, it seems....


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Jen I am so sorry to hear about your rattie losses.
Giving you a great big hug hun.
But remember Bracken had a wonderful life with you she wouldnt of had anywhere else
Rip Bracken and Pube.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Jen - how rotten for you! Bracken certainly was special, but you know you gave her a helluva good life! So sorry to hear about the others too though one at a time is enough to deal with! :sad:

Sammy I charge £3 plus postage for my normal hammocks, but I'm not sure what the other thing is that you want. I can make you a pouch with a shoulder strap, but the way that works is that you catch the rat and put it in the pouch and then carry it around talking to it and stroking it all the while. I don't know how you would use it to get it out of the cage???


----------



## sammy1969

I wouldn't Eileen Its more for when they are out so they dont keep screaming and acting as if I am killing them lol I need to be able to get them out and hold them without them feeling so threatened by everything aroud them I probably didnt make alot of sense but I knew what I was saying lol. MY brain isnt good at the moment and I think half the time everyone is having to try and follow a wierd train of my thoughts lol so I do apologise.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Bracken's gone.....  Sulley is soon to follow, I think. She hasn't left Bracken's side and I think her going has hit her hard. I hope she's able to pull herself out of this, but I just don't know. And just to add to that, I've just found Pube (the nekkid girlie I had off Cilla) dead. She was completely fine this afternoon, bouncing around and being her normal self. She looks fine now, just gone. And I've only just missed her going, too... I've been in a emotional mood all day already and there's nobody here to give me a hug. I really need a hug. I knew Bracken would break my heart... And she's taking the rest of them with her, it seems....


 
Awwwww Jen Im so sorry. Bracken had an amazing life with you as Im sure all your pets do.

RIP Bracken and Pube xx

*(((BIG HUGS))) *


----------



## feorag

No need to apologise at all Sammy - just wanted to be sure that I understood what you were asking for. A hammock and a pouch will be £8 plus the postage cost and you can do me a direct bank transfer once I've made them for you - is that OK??

I've got my sewing machine out at the minute and have hammocks and a couple of pouches cut up ready to sew - where they've been for the last 3 weeks, but I will get them done once Ellie goes home!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No need to apologise at all Sammy - just wanted to be sure that I understood what you were asking for. A hammock and a pouch will be £8 plus the postage cost and you can do me a direct bank transfer once I've made them for you - is that OK??
> 
> I've got my sewing machine out at the minute and have hammocks and a couple of pouches cut up ready to sew - where they've been for the last 3 weeks, but I will get them done once Ellie goes home!


 
Never mind your sewing machine, you need to be getting your knitting needles out:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Bracken's gone.....  Sulley is soon to follow, I think. She hasn't left Bracken's side and I think her going has hit her hard. I hope she's able to pull herself out of this, but I just don't know. And just to add to that, I've just found Pube (the nekkid girlie I had off Cilla) dead. She was completely fine this afternoon, bouncing around and being her normal self. She looks fine now, just gone. And I've only just missed her going, too... I've been in a emotional mood all day already and there's nobody here to give me a hug. I really need a hug. I knew Bracken would break my heart... And she's taking the rest of them with her, it seems....


*hug* i lost one of my old boys today  bad day for rats


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell it has been a bad for for rats! :gasp: :sad:


Shell195 said:


> Never mind your sewing machine, you need to be getting your knitting needles out:whistling2:


My knitting needles are going hammer and tongs knitting this cardigan for Rach on here. Nearly finished the 2 sleeves and done the back, so only the fronts and band to do and it'll be finished. Not had a lot of time for knitting this last couple of weeks.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, guys...

I'm sorry, Jai!!  It's times like these that make you ask yourself why you put yourself through it over and over, huh?


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah that is great Eileen cant believe that is all it is going to cost that little was expecting alot more hun.
Jai so sorry you lost one of your boys too 
Big Hugs hun
And heres number three just found my oldest hamster Whispa passed away in her cage, she was my first valentines present from glyn 3 years ago and she was so sweet.


----------



## Amalthea

Holy hell... It's been a bad evening  So sorry, Sammy


----------



## sammy1969

WEll they say things come in threes so lets hope that is the last one and thanx Jen


----------



## Amalthea

Except, I lost Pube tonight, too... That's four.


----------



## sammy1969

No I meant three lots of deaths you Jai and myself hun it is an old wives tale I know but something my nan always said to me as a child..I can see her sat there now at the kitchen table saying everything comes in threes good or bad but always in threes and she was always right too


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, guys...
> 
> I'm sorry, Jai!!  It's times like these that make you ask yourself why you put yourself through it over and over, huh?


it does  he was nearly two and a half though so he had a good life  lost a few of my oldies recently, hate it when it happens so close together


sammy1969 said:


> Yeah that is great Eileen cant believe that is all it is going to cost that little was expecting alot more hun.
> Jai so sorry you lost one of your boys too
> Big Hugs hun
> And heres number three just found my oldest hamster Whispa passed away in her cage, she was my first valentines present from glyn 3 years ago and she was so sweet.


awww was she you're hammy babies mum?


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah it was Jai shame but she was an old lady. The dad died a few weeks ago and so did one of her sons owned b the owner of the dad I still have two boys though


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah it was Jai shame but she was an old lady. The dad died a few weeks ago and so did one of her sons owned b the owner of the dad I still have two boys though


awwww....i thought you found out ambrosia was female lol


----------



## sammy1969

lol I did then i changed my mind again and she became a he again lol to be honest im not sure what amby is sex wise is but it is still a headcase lol.
I am feeling really awful and mean right now as Gizmo and Loki have to go to be done tomorrow and they are not allowed any food so had to shut them out of the room whilst I fed Dante Figaro and Nero which made me feel so mean as Gizmo cried at the door to be let in and he does love his food little ginger tubby tabby that he is lol.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> lol I did then i changed my mind again and she became a he again lol to be honest im not sure what amby is sex wise is but it is still a headcase lol.
> I am feeling really awful and mean right now as Gizmo and Loki have to go to be done tomorrow and they are not allowed any food so had to shut them out of the room whilst I fed Dante Figaro and Nero which made me feel so mean as Gizmo cried at the door to be let in and he does love his food little ginger tubby tabby that he is lol.


does amby have a round bum or a tapered one?


----------



## sammy1969

Amby has neither lol it is longer than a female but not tampered like a male as i have mythril to comapre too lol I am still inclined towards male but he doesnt eem to have the lumps there lol and they would be alot smaller than any other male syrian hamsters i have seen lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Amby has neither lol it is longer than a female but not tampered like a male as i have mythril to comapre too lol I am still inclined towards male but he doesnt eem to have the lumps there lol and they would be alot smaller than any other male syrian hamsters i have seen lol


lol might have a bit of both...if i was nearer i would take a look


----------



## Zoo-Man

IM very sorry to hear of your losses Jen, Jai & Sammy. RIP together lil rodents.

Lolly is going to the vets first thing tomorrow morning. Still no sign of pups, & to be honest, Im beginning to question whether she is pregnant at all. She is slim, but Im sure I can feel a small solid lump in her abdomen. She was definately bigger a couple of weeks ago, & everyone who saw her & felt her tummy said she was pregnant. Maybe she has reabsorbed them, or maybe its a phantom? I don't know, but I feel like an idiot for getting excited, for posting about it on Facebook, & for not knowing 100 percent whether or not my dog is pregnant!


----------



## Amalthea

Let us know what the vet says as soon as you can.... Everything's crossed here {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> lol might have a bit of both...if i was nearer i would take a look


Well if you were nearer I would get you to have a look lol but you know me and my weird pets I mean there is Figaro who is just so special he seems to have grown one back then there is Gizmo who has one huge one and one small one glad he is being done tomorrow to be honest and then there is Amby so what can i say lol.
Col you have nothing to feel silly about. Lets wait and see what the vets say tomorrow and there is always next time we can all make mistakes we are after al only human hun hugsss


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Jen & Sammy. I just want an answer really.


----------



## sammy1969

THats understandable Col And you have to remember she is a small dog and they are never good at showing to us whether they are pregnant or not at the best of times hun so keep your chin up and if she isnt then you just try again next time hun I am sure we can all wait till then I know i can.
I'm off to bed now guys let us know what the vets says tomorrow Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> THats understandable Col And you have to remember she is a small dog and they are never good at showing to us whether they are pregnant or not at the best of times hun so keep your chin up and if she isnt then you just try again next time hun I am sure we can all wait till then I know i can.
> I'm off to bed now guys let us know what the vets says tomorrow Col


Thanks Sam, goodnight xx


----------



## ami_j

utterly horrible day for rats  wade, ataris brother died a couple of hours ago in my arms after having several fits. he was an old rat, i dont even have him having a nice long life as a commiseration  no more hairless for me

hope its good news at the vet col *hug*


----------



## Shell195

It could well be a phantom Col, dont worry about getting excited and announcing to the world as they really can mimic the real thing well/


*Today is Mowgli time:flrt:*


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Sammy so sorry to hear about your hammy.

Jai - 2 rats in one day - and Jen must be feeling crap this morning! :sad:

Colin - I'm so sorry to hear this, but definitely the vet this morning is the way to go. I hope there isn't a problem, but I shall worry until I hear that everything is OK - phantom or genuine.

Mowgli day!!! :jump:

At least we have some good news today!


----------



## Amalthea

Holy hell, it's been bad for rats


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't mean to send that. On my phone still in bed. Got a pounding headache. 

So excited for ya, Shell!!!  pics ASAP to cheer everybody up


----------



## feorag

It was a bad day yesterday - let's hope Colin comes back with good news and at least Shell will cheer us up when she comes back home with Mowgli.

I got an e-mail last night from a guy in the south west whose aim is to re-introduce red squirrels to Britain starting with the south west! Certainly not an ambition project! :roll:

He's built a large enclosure on a private estate and has 3 squirrels - no prizes for guessing he's after mine!!

he says his 'colleague' is Lord Redesdale - the grey squirrel killer!! :bash:

I feel like e-mailing back and saying as his mate is so good at trapping grey squirrels, he can trap some reds for him! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

more bloody bad news. one of the rats has blown his eye meaning a pricey op to get it out. actually had enough today....


----------



## Amalthea

Jesus... I'm so sorry, Jai  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Jesus... I'm so sorry, Jai  {{{hugs}}}


ta jen, it never rains it pours.


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely. 

Sulley is still here this morning, but I am seriously thinking of putting her down. I just don't know... She COULD pull herself out of it, but am I just being selfish?


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Sulley is still here this morning, but I am seriously thinking of putting her down. I just don't know... She COULD pull herself out of it, but am I just being selfish?


no hun you're giving her a chance


----------



## Amalthea

I hope she does..... It's all her, though. She's got to want to.


----------



## Amalthea

*SHELL!!!!!!!*

We're waiting..... :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

How's Sully now Jen?

Jai, so sorry to hear about the eye problem.

And where's Colin with news of Lolly??

And where's Shell with news of Mowgli??


----------



## Amalthea

She's really not good. I just don't think she's going to pull herself out of this. She's always had Bracken and she has been such a true friend to her... I just don't know if she's going to be able to pull herself out of this depression. I may give her a day or two... If she doesn't perk up even a little, I think I'm gonna put her down


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It was a bad day yesterday - let's hope Colin comes back with good news and at least Shell will cheer us up when she comes back home with Mowgli.
> 
> I got an e-mail last night from a guy in the south west whose aim is to re-introduce red squirrels to Britain starting with the south west! Certainly not an ambition project! :roll:
> 
> He's built a large enclosure on a private estate and has 3 squirrels - no prizes for guessing he's after mine!!
> 
> he says his 'colleague' is Lord Redesdale - the grey squirrel killer!! :bash:
> 
> 
> I feel like e-mailing back and saying as his mate is so good at trapping grey squirrels, he can trap some reds for him! :lol2:


:lol2: love it:2thumb:




Amalthea said:


> She's really not good. I just don't think she's going to pull herself out of this. She's always had Bracken and she has been such a true friend to her... I just don't know if she's going to be able to pull herself out of this depression. I may give her a day or two... If she doesn't perk up even a little, I think I'm gonna put her down


 
Sorry Jen and Jai


----------



## Shell195

*Meet Mowgli:flrt::flrt:*


----------



## Skarlet

he is soooooo beautiful!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hes in Chris`s room so he can get his bearings but he has met Dennis and Harley and they all loved each other:2thumb: This boy loves poking eyes and pulling hair:lol2: Got a heated bed ready for him but he decided he would sleep inside Chris`s bed:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

awww he is really cute :flrt:

just waiting for Atticus to come home after his surgery, my mum has gone to fetch him for me


----------



## Amalthea

He really is adorable, Shell! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## feorag

Devil eyes! 














:roll2: PMSL!!!

He's cute in an ugly sort of way! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Can't say i want him Shell, though beauty is in the eye of the beholder :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Devil eyes! image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> He's cute in an ugly sort of way! :lol2:


LOL at devil eyes!


----------



## Shell195

Hes a Halloween cat dont ya know :roll:

At present hes racing up and down the stairs with Dennis,Harley Sidney and Tom-Tom and he much prefers the big cats food to his own:lol2:


----------



## feorag

So do you think he's going to settle OK then? :whistling2:

Where's Colin to tell us about Lolly???


----------



## Shell195

MOV_1873.mp4 video by shell195 - Photobucket

This is taken on the top landing of the house, ignore the room with the wire door this is where my hedgehogs live but the cats love to sleep in it as its warm. Steve is redecorating the whole house but hasnt got this far yet.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> MOV_1873.mp4 video by shell195 - Photobucket
> 
> This is taken on the top landing of the house, ignore the room with the wire door this is where my hedgehogs live but the cats love to sleep in it as its warm. Steve is redecorating the whole house but hasnt got this far yet.


cute :flrt:

Atticus is quite bright, poor thing had an abcess behind his eye apparently


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> cute :flrt:
> 
> Atticus is quite bright, poor thing had an abcess behind his eye apparently


 
Ouch, Get well soon Atticus x


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ouch, Get well soon Atticus x


he is acting normally  due to being infection he has to go for a check up on tuesday...Atari milked it lol
just hoping he doesnt pull his stitches out like atari did


----------



## feorag

Morning all


Shell195 said:


> Hes a Halloween cat dont ya know


And on the subject of demon cats - I got this photo this morning from Tracey with her new black Sphynx cat - I tell you they are demon cats! :gasp:












ami_j said:


> Atticus is quite bright, poor thing had an abcess behind his eye apparently


Oh dear, poor Atticus and rather strange considering what happened to Atari???


----------



## ami_j

i just typed out a huge reply on my phone and it timed out *rage* 

yup well he is his nephew Eileen wonder if they had the same issue. he really is his mini me now except his missing eye is on the other side


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning allAnd on the subject of demon cats - I got this photo this morning from Tracey with her new black Sphynx cat - I tell you they are demon cats! :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> Oh dear, poor Atticus and rather strange considering what happened to Atari???


Awww hes gorgeous:flrt:

I hope Atticus is feeling better this morning


----------



## Shell195

Mowgli playing at the very top of the house last night, he love this catnip banana(ignore my hedgehog room it needs decorating)

MOV_1873.mp4 video by shell195 - Photobucket


----------



## cloggers

Nix said:


> Chloe - I missed the earlier stuff about your friend. All I got was he + court + plead guilty. What did he do?


Well I can't share a lot, but basically there were some rumours going round about me at a friends sixth form, he's flipped out, done something stupid and is now looking at a good few years in prison :roll:


Well I had a hell of a day yesterday. After quite a bad morning at home I finally got to college and swore at a student who made some nonsense comment, turns out the student was a tutor so am now getting a written warning. Then we were in the rodent room, I'm handed a pair of gloves to get out these 4 rats, the nasty ones of the room, open the cage door and the power goes :bash: 
Anyone had that terrifying feeling when you can actually hear the rats scurrying out of the cage and into a room full of various cages, and they have the taste of blood :gasp: Eventually got the blinds open and had twenty minutes on our hands and knees catching rats. 

Then I find out because of the powercut we can all go home at 1 since its unsafe to work, guess who can't get a lift and has to wait till 5 for the bus :lol2:
The good news is its half term, I'm getting a new phone on monday, out in preston on tuesday and I've just booked concert tickets!!

Anyway RIP to all the losses over the past few days 
Shell, glad Mowgli is settling in well


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on before now, but I couldn't get online for some reason. 

Anyway, we took Lolly to the vets first thing yesterday morning. The vet felt her & then scanned her, but there are no puppies to be found.  Whether she reabsorbed or it was a phantom, we're not sure, but reabsorption sounds the more likely case. The vet gave her a course of anti biotics to cover her for infections, just to be safe. So we'll just have to try again next time. We're very disappointed.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, you know what I think of Sphynx........................

















GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME

:mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on before now, but I couldn't get online for some reason.
> 
> Anyway, we took Lolly to the vets first thing yesterday morning. The vet felt her & then scanned her, but there are no puppies to be found.  Whether she reabsorbed or it was a phantom, we're not sure, but reabsorption sounds the more likely case. The vet gave her a course of anti biotics to cover her for infections, just to be safe. So we'll just have to try again next time. We're very disappointed.


I'm so sorry, Col  {{{hugs}}} But there's always next time


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I'm so sorry, Col  {{{hugs}}} But there's always next time


Thanks hun. At least we'll only have 3-4 months to wait for Lolly's next season, and we get free use of the stud dog, as the arrangement is that if we got no pups from the mating, we get a free mating next season. Val, the stud owner (who is lovely & now a good friend), has a soft spot for Lolly.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just watching Babe on ITV1 +1. I looooooove this film! That horrid blue Persian cat :devil: To say its a 'kids' film, theres some good lines, like how the cat refers to the humans as "the Boss & the Bosses husband", & the dogs refer to them by "the Boss & the Bosses wife". :lol2:


----------



## EVIEMAY

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on before now, but I couldn't get online for some reason.
> 
> Anyway, we took Lolly to the vets first thing yesterday morning. The vet felt her & then scanned her, but there are no puppies to be found.  Whether she reabsorbed or it was a phantom, we're not sure, but reabsorption sounds the more likely case. The vet gave her a course of anti biotics to cover her for infections, just to be safe. So we'll just have to try again next time. We're very disappointed.


I am sorry to hear that Colin it must have been disappointing for you both.

Like you say though there will be other chances.

Big cuddle and kiss for Lolly .... And you and Clark can have one too xxx


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i just typed out a huge reply on my phone and it timed out *rage*
> 
> yup well he is his nephew Eileen wonder if they had the same issue. he really is his mini me now except his missing eye is on the other side


That happens to me when I'm on my laptop doing e-mails - too long without typing (cos maybe I'm thinking) and then I click "send" and it's timed out. Drives me nuts!!! :crazy:

I thought they were related Jai, that's why I said it seemed odd?



Shell195 said:


> Mowgli playing at the very top of the house last night, he love this catnip banana(ignore my hedgehog room it needs decorating)
> 
> MOV_1873.mp4 video by shell195 - Photobucket


:gasp: I saw them again!! :gasp: 1min 12 secs in!!!



Devil eyes! :gasp:



Zoo-Man said:


> Anyway, we took Lolly to the vets first thing yesterday morning. The vet felt her & then scanned her, but there are no puppies to be found.  Whether she reabsorbed or it was a phantom, we're not sure, but reabsorption sounds the more likely case. The vet gave her a course of anti biotics to cover her for infections, just to be safe. So we'll just have to try again next time. We're very disappointed.


Oh dear Colin - how very disappointing for you both! :sad:

I'm so sorry, but at least you can always try again! Kisses and sympathies to you all!


----------



## cloggers

So sorry Colin and Clark  there's always next time



feorag said:


> :gasp: I saw them again!! :gasp: 1min 12 secs in!!!
> 
> Devil eyes! :gasp:


That seriously freaked me out :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Illuminous green eyes are fantastic:flrt:

Sorry to hear your news Col, but you know that already


----------



## Shell195

I hope they find this poor cats owner 
Abyssinian Cat found in Outskirts of Colchester Colchester, Essex Essex at the UK National Pet Register


----------



## ami_j

awww Col thats a shame


----------



## Zoo-Man

EVIEMAY said:


> I am sorry to hear that Colin it must have been disappointing for you both.
> 
> Like you say though there will be other chances.
> 
> Big cuddle and kiss for Lolly .... And you and Clark can have one too xxx


Thanks Anne, & its nice to see you posting in this thread. Even if you don't have a cat, you can still post in here, we are just a group of friends who chat, so join in. x



feorag said:


> Oh dear Colin - how very disappointing for you both! :sad:
> 
> I'm so sorry, but at least you can always try again! Kisses and sympathies to you all!





cloggers said:


> So sorry Colin and Clark  there's always next time





Shell195 said:


> Sorry to hear your news Col, but you know that already





ami_j said:


> awww Col thats a shame


Thanks guys. x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I hope they find this poor cats owner
> Abyssinian Cat found in Outskirts of Colchester Colchester, Essex Essex at the UK National Pet Register


Good God!!!

Not another cat dumped in a dustbin!! I've e-mailed the link to my friend Emma in gloucester to see if she's aware of it.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Good God!!!
> 
> Not another cat dumped in a dustbin!! I've e-mailed the link to my friend Emma in gloucester to see if she's aware of it.


 
You wouldnt think the owner would dump an Aby in a bin which makes me wonder if it has been stolen


----------



## EVIEMAY

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Anne, & its nice to see you posting in this thread. Even if you don't have a cat, you can still post in here, we are just a group of friends who chat, so join in. x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. x


Thank you Colin I do read this thread when I am on here as you all seem such lovely bunch.

Funny though I have had a cat in the past - she was a lovely girl only liked me 
though !!

I hope the others didnt mind me gate crashing :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

EVIEMAY said:


> Thank you Colin I do read this thread when I am on here as you all seem such lovely bunch.
> 
> Funny though I have had a cat in the past - she was a lovely girl only liked me
> though !!
> 
> I hope the others didnt mind me gate crashing :lol2:


Shh! Dont tell anyone, but I don't have a cat either :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Shh! Dont tell anyone, but I don't have a cat either :whistling2:


 
Its ok I have enough cats for both of you:whistling2:


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Its ok I have enough cats for both of you:whistling2:


as long as I don't get the nekkid ones :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone


Shell195 said:


> You wouldnt think the owner would dump an Aby in a bin which makes me wonder if it has been stolen


That's what I thought too - someone who was pissed off by it, but learned from the other bin lady not to put it in its own bin?



EVIEMAY said:


> I hope the others didnt mind me gate crashing :lol2:


Course we don't mind - you're welcome to join in. It's been said often enough before you don't have to own a cat to join in, it's a general chat thread for cat lovers - that's all.

I've just read a post on the Autumn Watch fourm where someone has had 3 hedgehogs drowned in their 'mini garden pond-. :bash: They apparently "had placed the usual branches over the edge to help any struggling wildlife but have since learnt that these may have been too slippery for the hedghogs to clamber up. Apparently chicken wire on the sides would have been ideal" :bash:


----------



## EVIEMAY

Thank you Eileen, Shell and Cloggers.

It will be great to join in.

Really sad story about the hedgehogs.


----------



## Amalthea

Loving the video of Mowgli, Shell! Even with the evil eyes *lol*

Just got back from watching Dolphin Tale about Winter :flrt: Was really good, despite the cheesy acting *lol*

Had a little mini breakdown last night regarding baby making... So I'm tired. Didn't sleep well.


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Jen - when it comes to baby making sometimes you can try too hard! That's often why women often get pregnant AFTER they've adopted, because they stop stressing about it.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear that Jen - when it comes to baby making sometimes you can try too hard! That's often why women often get pregnant AFTER they've adopted, because they stop stressing about it.


I agree with this!
A lot of people say when you stop trying, you tend to conceive pretty quickly as well : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 
Col sorry to hear about Lolly but As i have said there is always next time and I am sure everyone is willing to wait.
I see the forum is well up to date with bdays lol as they missed mine Hee hee, mind you thank you to everyone who sent me bday wishes on fb I think I have replied to them all, if I missed any I am sorry and ty.
I am being spoilt by Glyn, he is buying me dinner in a bit once I decide what take out I would like. He managed to find me a dvd box set I have wanted for years but hasnt been available on region 2 until three weeks ago so I am well happy as for anything else my mate ang bought me alovely jigsaw the rest i have to wait for lol as no one knows what to get me. I am also having a little tipple to celebrate just how old i am getting lol


----------



## feorag

happy birthday sam!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Thankyou Eileen I am currently still trying to decide what take out to have and what I would like to toast me getting even more old and senile lmao may need a whole bottle of vodka lime lol just become sensible


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> as long as I don't get the nekkid ones :gasp:


 
Dont worry, that will NEVER happen:Na_Na_Na_Na:



feorag said:


> Morning everyoneThat's what I thought too - someone who was pissed off by it, but learned from the other bin lady not to put it in its own bin?
> 
> Course we don't mind - you're welcome to join in. It's been said often enough before you don't have to own a cat to join in, it's a general chat thread for cat lovers - that's all.
> 
> I've just read a post on the Autumn Watch fourm where someone has had 3 hedgehogs drowned in their 'mini garden pond-. :bash: They apparently "had placed the usual branches over the edge to help any struggling wildlife but have since learnt that these may have been too slippery for the hedghogs to clamber up. Apparently chicken wire on the sides would have been ideal" :bash:


 
We have wire mesh ladders at both ends in all our ponds to stop anything drowning, even the horses water baths HAve them since we found a drowned baby rabbit in one a few years ago 



EVIEMAY said:


> Thank you Eileen, Shell and Cloggers.
> 
> It will be great to join in.
> 
> Really sad story about the hedgehogs.


You are very welcome, this is a lovely, friendy thread and we never fallout:2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Loving the video of Mowgli, Shell! Even with the evil eyes *lol*
> 
> Just got back from watching Dolphin Tale about Winter :flrt: Was really good, despite the cheesy acting *lol*
> 
> Had a little mini breakdown last night regarding baby making... So I'm tired. Didn't sleep well.


I must agree he does look evil:lol2: I really want to see that film, wasnt it based on a true story? Babymaking can be very frustrating and its so hard not to think about it:bash: It will happen when you least expect it:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Sammy, we've just had Duck in Cantonese sauce with fried rice and it was delish!!! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:

This is how we did our pond. We don't really get wildlife in our garden, but it was in case a kitten fell in! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

Hmmm sounds nice we are having chinese too I have decided lol there are 3 of us so having a bit of a selection for all of us to pick at lol including special fried rice, chow mein, bbq ribs and sweet and sour balls lol so just a case of me having to order as Glyn wont use the phone.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx everybody.... I really felt like a crazy person 

Happy Birthday, Sammy!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Jen
Also on the subject of baby making here is a a tale for you which is 100% true.
After trying and not succeeding for 0ver 5 years a friend of mine went to the hospital to try and get help with getting pregnant she was told that her only problem was her weight and that she needed to loose a few pounds to help her to be able to concieve which she promptly went and lost. On returning to the hosipital she was informed that she was still over weight an would never get pregnant causing her to be broken hearted. Four weeks later she had a rather large shock as she found out she was infact 3 months pregnant and that the hospital was completely wrong she wasnt over weight infact she was underwieght and the only reason she hadnt concieved was probably due to the fact she was infact thinking about it far too much. She returned to the clicic tha thad told her she was basically to fat to concieve four weeks later and told them to check their facts etc and that they could shove themselves up their own backsides as she had infact concieved naturally and that she had actually put on wieght when she had concieved. Six months later she gave birth to a healthy baby boy and heis now six years old and I got a lovely little nephew called TeeJay.
Moral is never give up and sometimes when you just give up miracles happen hun hugggsss


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx so much , Sammy  I don't think I'm normally as crazy as I was last night. Luckily Gary is understanding and he held me while I sobbed. :blush: and didn't take offense, either. We've been more us today, as well


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yeah! There's a video of Diesel further down the other pets page


----------



## sammy1969

You are welcome hun i sympathise completely as I like you woud love a baby so much but so far not suceeded but then I know i have pcos so it is unlikely but not impossible as my aunt is proof of with two sons born 17 years apart


----------



## Shell195

I know I said it on FB but *Happy Birthday Sammy xx*


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Shell As i said Im not crazy just a bit insane lol and getting worse by the minute lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you Shell As i said Im not crazy just a bit insane lol and getting worse by the minute lol


Normal is boring so that was a compliment:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Have to agree with you on that one and what is normal anyway lol. I like being different lol and I havent even started on the alcohol yet lol


----------



## feorag

I've never been normal either !! :grin1:


----------



## sammy1969

We make a good set then lol and we are all unique as well whichis even better lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> as long as I don't get the nekkid ones :gasp:


No, they're mine! MINE I tell ya!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Loving the video of Mowgli, Shell! Even with the evil eyes *lol*
> 
> Just got back from watching Dolphin Tale about Winter :flrt: Was really good, despite the cheesy acting *lol*
> 
> Had a little mini breakdown last night regarding baby making... So I'm tired. Didn't sleep well.


Aww Jen. Maybe you & Lolly should swap notes

<trying hard not to think of or type remarks about 'the tie' :lol2:>


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! Thanx for that Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Haha!! Thanx for that Col


(((BIG HUGS)))


We were at the Northern Counties Chihuahua Club championship show in Lytham today. We'd missed the entry date so couldn't show Indy but we just went along to watch. Our friend Dave came along too. It was held in quite a small hall, with limited seating, so Dave brought a fold-up chair from our car. He put it up in a gap next to where some women were sat, just behind me, Clark & our friend Dorothy. The women pulled their faces & make snide remarks about Dave blocking their gap where they get in & out of the row of seats. Dave told them there was a gap at the other side of him, but was met with the younger woman mouthing off that their gap must be kept clear. Dave told her there was nowhere else for him to sit but there was a gap at the other side of him (again). The woman got really mad, raising her voice, asking Dave who he thought he was, & that this was a dog show & she could get him removed. Dave raised his voice to her, asking her to speak with a little more respect please. The young woman's mother then piped up, yelling "Don't speak to my daughter like that!". Our friend Dorothy turned round & told the women that it was no hardship for them, Dave sitting there. The women then started on Dorothy, saying she was the rudest woman they've ever met. We just turned & ignored the raving harpies, though we were raging. I'm going to complain about them to the secretary of the club, & if needbe, the KC. I was also told about their verbal abuse of a disabled woman at another show by another friend, so it would seem they have a record of this sort of behaviour. :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Sound like lovely women...


----------



## cloggers

I'd of hit her with my fold up chair, that would've made a gap..


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> (((BIG HUGS)))
> 
> 
> We were at the Northern Counties Chihuahua Club championship show in Lytham today. We'd missed the entry date so couldn't show Indy but we just went along to watch. Our friend Dave came along too. It was held in quite a small hall, with limited seating, so Dave brought a fold-up chair from our car. He put it up in a gap next to where some women were sat, just behind me, Clark & our friend Dorothy. The women pulled their faces & make snide remarks about Dave blocking their gap where they get in & out of the row of seats. Dave told them there was a gap at the other side of him, but was met with the younger woman mouthing off that their gap must be kept clear. Dave told her there was nowhere else for him to sit but there was a gap at the other side of him (again). The woman got really mad, raising her voice, asking Dave who he thought he was, & that this was a dog show & she could get him removed. Dave raised his voice to her, asking her to speak with a little more respect please. The young woman's mother then piped up, yelling "Don't speak to my daughter like that!". Our friend Dorothy turned round & told the women that it was no hardship for them, Dave sitting there. The women then started on Dorothy, saying she was the rudest woman they've ever met. We just turned & ignored the raving harpies, though we were raging. I'm going to complain about them to the secretary of the club, & if needbe, the KC. I was also told about their verbal abuse of a disabled woman at another show by another friend, so it would seem they have a record of this sort of behaviour. :devil:


 
Charming people:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Secretary now emailed!


----------



## sammy1969

What charming women It is so good to know that there are people out there with such wonderful etiquette and manners left in this day and age NOT lmao oops should be quiet as not entirely sober now lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> What charming women It is so good to know that there are people out there with such wonderful etiquette and manners left in this day and age NOT lmao oops should be quiet as not entirely sober now lol


:lol2: you can't be too drunk, as your posts don't yet read like this....



i hdve bean oot tody witf may frend an we went fh kshhaj dggff fjd gsghdff aww irynmmm chsns jajploui nsdhjmf dggwwq nxcf fj jfff laan bc y uio dffcccf fqqws acgx kjfff

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Good for you writing to the Secretary Colin - politeness costs nowt in my view!


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: you can't be too drunk, as your posts don't yet read like this....
> 
> 
> 
> i hdve bean oot tody witf may frend an we went fh kshhaj dggff fjd gsghdff aww irynmmm chsns jajploui nsdhjmf dggwwq nxcf fj jfff laan bc y uio dffcccf fqqws acgx kjfff
> 
> :lol2:


Now i didnt say iwas drubnk just not sober lol mind you I have had a few more shooots since then lol but still not a thunk as you drink I am ned the rest of this bottle of mickey finn first lol and then maybe afew viodka lime shots Col lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Now i didnt say iwas drubnk just not sober lol mind you I have had a few more shooots since then lol but still not a thunk as you drink I am ned the rest of this bottle of mickey finn first lol and then maybe afew viodka lime shots Col lmao


Oooo, pour me one! :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

YOu are most welcome to more than one hun come get lol I have locs to share with good friends and good comapnys I will sav som to uyo get heres lol Tis is my first time with shots Glyn is bad boy lol but they AR good OOO bring Clark too and Lolly ool


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> YOu are most welcome to more than one hun come get lol I have locs to share with good friends and good comapnys I will sav som to uyo get heres lol Tis is my first time with shots Glyn is bad boy lol but they AR good OOO bring Clark too and Lolly ool


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well I'll leave you two to your drink now - cos I'm off to bed! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well I'll leave you two to your drink now - cos I'm off to bed! :lol2:


:lol2: Goodnight hun xx


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'll leave you two to your drink now - cos I'm off to bed! :lol2:


Night Eileen x


----------



## sammy1969

NIght Eileen sleep well


----------



## cloggers

Oh I love Mickey Finn :flrt:

I'm off to Blackpool on the bus, getting my blackberry today  
It's for Christmas but I actually can't cope with mine for another two month :shock: and I'm changing networks as it would be nice to be able to contact people whilst at college!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Amalthea

Blackberries are great little phone  I've just upgraded mine to an iPhone, though.... but I'm sure you'll be happy with it  Which one are you getting?


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Me having a quiet day at home today - so far!!

I've just got to pop up to shops to get envelopes as I have about 170 to type up to send out raffle tickets for the Sanctuary's annual raffle which is organised by our local Lions group.


----------



## Amalthea

Got work today... And Gary's away again til Wednesday


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Im home alone as Steve is at work, Chris has gone with Martin to Tenby to drop Sophie and her friend off for a 4 day break. Im going to clean then bring Mowgli downstairs to get him used to the dogs.

I acquired a new Chinchilla yesterday. Shes had a few homes and is meant to be 6 years old but I have a feeling she is much older. Im hoping to eventually bond this tiny girl with Chilli my single chinny girl.


----------



## Amalthea

Isn't it amazing how we seem to acquire animals?? Poor chin


----------



## Amalthea

My new Darren album came!!!


----------



## feorag

Bet you're listening to it now! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> My new Darren album came!!!
> 
> image


Right at this moment in time Im glad Im not your nextdoor neighbour:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Bet you're listening to it now! :lol2:


Maybe :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Right at this moment in time Im glad Im not your nextdoor neighbour:lol2:


I'd have you converted to a Darren fan before the day was out


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Maybe :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have you converted to a Darren fan before the day was out


 
Not because of his music just the volume you will be playing it at:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Not because of his music just the volume you will be playing it at:lol2:


Well, it'll be quiet all day since I'm at work.  and I'd only turn it up to irritate our dickhead neighbor


----------



## Shell195

Im sat in the living room with Mowgli and 3 dogs, hes a bit hissy but getting better. He keeps going to the childgate to look at the other dogs


----------



## feorag

Sounds good! :2thumb:

Did you enjoy the CD Jen??


----------



## cloggers

Did you get the iPhone 4 Jen? I've got an iPod touch and though I love it decided against the phone. I got the curve, 9360 I think. I love it already!

I also accidently bought a garter snake :gasp: he's called Casey (motogp guy) and is awesome! He's technically my mums for getting her job, but he's in my room for now.
At my mates tonight then off shopping tomorrow. Also finally been discharged from physio, she says I've improved loads so it's all good.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Sounds good! :2thumb:
> 
> Did you enjoy the CD Jen??


It is A.Mazing!!! Of course. What a beautiful man! :flrt:



cloggers said:


> Did you get the iPhone 4 Jen? I've got an iPod touch and though I love it decided against the phone. I got the curve, 9360 I think. I love it already!
> 
> I also accidently bought a garter snake :gasp: he's called Casey (motogp guy) and is awesome! He's technically my mums for getting her job, but he's in my room for now.
> At my mates tonight then off shopping tomorrow. Also finally been discharged from physio, she says I've improved loads so it's all good.



Yeah, it's a 4  I upgraded from my BB Curve 8520 

I used to catch garters as a kid


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone. Been busy today moving one of the fishtanks into my bedroom to try and help me relax enough to sleep. I woke up this morning feeling rather energetic for a change and no hangover even though I did drink half a bottle of mickey finn and a few smirnoff lime shots lolnot sure how many I had though. 
I cannot believe some companies out there as today had a letter for my sister Sarah demanding payment for an account not paid. To be honest I am not surprised she hasn't paid it as she has been dead for the past ten years having passed away on November 18th 2001, upon phoning the agency concerned I was told I needed to send her death certificate to them to which I told them to go away rather rapidly as I didnt have a copy and had done so ten years earlier. They wouldnt tell me anyhting other than the fact this debt was very old which isnt a surprise really but that htey would do a death search to confirm my statement and close the account lol I mean talk about knock on the coffin lid to get money isn't it a bit late to try and collect it now


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys. 

Chloe, 2 new additions - 1 inanimate & 1 animate - nice one!

Shell, great pics of Mowgli on Facebook. 

Sammy, how ridiculous of the debt collection company. And I thought if a debt company cannot/does not get any response from you for 5 years, your debt is scrubbed? 

I got an email response back from the secretary of the Northern Counties Chihuahua Club today, after I told her about our run-in at the show yesterday. She said there isn't much she can do as I should've told her on the day, & also the stupid cow isn't a member of the club. Oh well.


----------



## sammy1969

I thought the same too Col but I mean to wait ten years and then try and pursue the debt to me is ridiculous. I have herd of companies pursueing people for years but to chase someone who is dead is just laughable. ITs not as if the company didnt know either as I found the original paperwork (yep I do keep stuff that old good job too) and they were sent a copy of her death certificate at the time of her passing so obviously they just want their money and don't care how they get it.I think I will give them her address so they can go see if they can get it directly from her lol not sure what their response or hers would be though lmao


----------



## CE1985F

Morning! Just a quick Hi and Bye!!!!! Off to work i go! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Have a good day at work, Clark! 

That is madness, Sammy!!

On to day two of Darren's new album :whistling2:

Got work this afternoon, as well....


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Colin, shame the secretary can't do anything, but at least you tried and the next time she creates a nasty scene like that you can tell her that bullying is frowned upon and your next move will be to report her to the KC.

Sammy - that is unbelievable. Personally I would report the company to Trading Standards and stress the grief it caused you.

Clark - enjoy work - hope you are still enjoying it!

Jen - more Darren! :jump:

I'm meeting Anyday Anne for lunch today - had to change our day cos I'm meeting my friend Grace for coffee tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

*Happy ending to the latest dustbin cat*

I said in my response to Shell's post that I'd e-mailed Emma to put her onto it, as Somali and Aby rescue do work together and this morning I got this e-mail from Emma with the full story.


Hi Emma
Just to let you know that the 'found' Aby has been reunited with her family. This was taken up with breeders on the Unusuals list and one of them got in touch with the finder. Full story below.

Just to put everybody's mind at rest - the cat was microchipped. She lives in Chelmsford but her owner is on holiday, so she has been staying with her owners daughter in Colchester not far from where she was found. She had only been missing for 48hrs and the daughter had been letting her outside, along with her Burmese companion, despite the cats not living there!!!! 

The original person who found her, said that she was in a bin and making a lot of noise. He had gone out and bought food, litter tray, bed etc. but then found that he couldn't keep her because she was meowing a lot and advertised her as 'found'. If she had settled, she may never have been checked for her microchip. I think her owner was very fortunate that the cat ended up where she did with very nice people who had her checked for a microchip. These people would have loved to have kept her but they know how hard it is to not know where your cat is because they have lost their boy. They are very pleased for her that she has gone home but it has emphasised even more how much they miss their boy:-( 
Thanks again for alerting me,
Best
Barbara


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Colin, shame the secretary can't do anything, but at least you tried and the next time she creates a nasty scene like that you can tell her that bullying is frowned upon and your next move will be to report her to the KC.
> 
> Sammy - that is unbelievable. Personally I would report the company to Trading Standards and stress the grief it caused you.
> 
> Clark - enjoy work - hope you are still enjoying it!
> 
> Jen - more Darren! :jump:
> 
> *I'm meeting Anyday Anne for lunch today - had to change our day cos I'm meeting my friend Grace for coffee tomorrow! :2thumb:*


Good thing she's ANYDAY Anne :whistling2:



feorag said:


> I said in my response to Shell's post that I'd e-mailed Emma to put her onto it, as Somali and Aby rescue do work together and this morning I got this e-mail from Emma with the full story.
> 
> 
> <FONT color=navy size=2 face=Arial><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: navy; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hi Emma



Something broked......


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I said in my response to Shell's post that I'd e-mailed Emma to put her onto it, as Somali and Aby rescue do work together and this morning I got this e-mail from Emma with the full story.
> 
> 
> <FONT color=navy size=2 face=Arial><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: navy; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hi Emma


 
Morning all.

Can we have a proper link please Eileen:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen enjoy Darren(Im sure you dont need telling:lol2

Clark, Hi and bye *waves*

Sammy thats awful, I would complain too:bash:

Im off to the sanctuary later but until then its Mowgli time:flrt: Hes just been helping me clean all the cat litter trays, hes a real livewire:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

And I bet you couldn't manage it without him there...


----------



## feorag

Sorry girls - I was just shutting down the computer and when the forum page came up I saw that the e-mail hadn't reproduced properly, so I've done it now! :2thumb:

Now I'm off squirrel catching to get them back in the pen before I go out!


----------



## sammy1969

Morning Ladies Yep I am up in the morning for a change, only coz Glyn has hospital today and he couldn't find a sitter for me so i have to go too. 
TO be honest I am not sure how to go about complaining over the letter etc for Sarah and now the initial shock has worn off in a way I find it quite funny that after all this time they feel she should still pay but I am not sure if this is just my coping method ie laugh it off rather than sit and cry.The other thing is I ripped upthe letter in disgust yesterday and threw it in the bin which probably isnt helpful either although it is only the basket in the living room so could get it out again without too much dirt being on it. 
Also had nice surprise today a birthday card from a a very old friend who i havent spoken to for nearly 6 months due to both our health issues, she is 67 and like a mum to me, in which she says she is going to come and take me out for lunch in the very near future which will be great as we have alot of catching up to do.
Well better take dogs out before we have to go hospital or we wil be coming home to puddles lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi all. I was doing the washing up in the kitchen when I heard a flappy splashy noise. It was Lola, my Blue-Fronted Amazon parrot, trying to have a bath in her water dish. So I took her out of her cage & took her upstairs on my arm to the bathroom, where I held her over the bath whilst I drenched her with our big pump-action garden sprayer. I sprayed her until her gorgeous green feathers turned brown (normal for green-coloured parrots) She loved it! :flrt:

Later we are at a committee meeting for our training group, to discuss the open show from the other weekend.


----------



## Shell195

Im presuming this facebook message and video are for Eileen lol


*HarryandElspeth Flashman
‎@feorag Yeppers hehe, it will not wash off no matter what I use. -Elina
*


Fennec fox Vs. Papillon round 1 - YouTube


----------



## feorag

It was indeed Shell - thank you! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

My pen drive is missing :gasp: Its got all my college assignment on, over 1000 words 
I've had to eat a pack of digestives to console myself :blush:


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> My pen drive is missing :gasp: Its got all my college assignment on, over 1000 words
> I've had to eat a pack of digestives to console myself :blush:


 
Thats bad.................................................................................... custard creams would have been so much better:whistling2:












When did you last have it?


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Thats bad.................................................................................... custard creams would have been so much better:whistling2:
> 
> When did you last have it?


They were the cheapest ones the corner shop had, no custard creams in sight :gasp:
I had it in my room yesterday, so its in there, just a question of where..


----------



## EVIEMAY

cloggers said:


> They were the cheapest ones the corner shop had, no custard creams in sight :gasp:
> I had it in my room yesterday, so its in there, just a question of where..


I am a nightmare if I mislay something - I can't rest until I find it. Hope it turns up soon !


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats bad.................................................................................... custard creams would have been so much better:whistling2:?


Have to say if I had a disaster to cope with and was looking for consolation, nothing but a giant bar of Cadbury's Whole Nut would suffice!

You can keep yer digestives and yer custard creams! 

The guy whose garden the squirrels are going in has rung Barry today to say that the pen is almost finished and asked if he can go and check it out and if he'll sort out the 'furniture'. So Barry's going to try and get Friday off to go up and check that it's OK - if it is then he just has to sort out a network of branches, hang up all the lush rope toys and swings we bought for them, their nest boxes and food feeder and then they'll be ready to go - maybe even this weekend.

I'm a bit worried though cos they've all got baldy bums! :crazy: I've noticed over the last week that one by one they've developed hair loss at the base of their tails and now on one of them it's working its way down its bum.

At first I thought it was just a coat change, or maybe some sort of hormonal thing or even stress at the 4 of them in a small pen but now I'm not so sure - can't see any scabs or anything??? I've spoken to my vet today and he says he's not sure what it might be either, but if it's mites or something like that then scabs should appear in the next 10-14 days, so in case it is stress, to avoid stressing them any more by taking them in - cos they are so difficult to hold to examine now, just to observe them for now.

You can clearly see what I mean on this video I took this morning.

Red Squirrel Update - YouTube


----------



## Amalthea

I still love your voice, Eileen!!!  They look great, even with the baldy bums


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Have to say if I had a disaster to cope with and was looking for consolation, nothing but a giant bar of Cadbury's Whole Nut would suffice!
> 
> You can keep yer digestives and yer custard creams!
> 
> The guy whose garden the squirrels are going in has rung Barry today to say that the pen is almost finished and asked if he can go and check it out and if he'll sort out the 'furniture'. So Barry's going to try and get Friday off to go up and check that it's OK - if it is then he just has to sort out a network of branches, hang up all the lush rope toys and swings we bought for them, their nest boxes and food feeder and then they'll be ready to go - maybe even this weekend.
> 
> I'm a bit worried though cos they've all got baldy bums! :crazy: I've noticed over the last week that one by one they've developed hair loss at the base of their tails and now on one of them it's working its way down its bum.
> 
> At first I thought it was just a coat change, or maybe some sort of hormonal thing or even stress at the 4 of them in a small pen but now I'm not so sure - can't see any scabs or anything??? I've spoken to my vet today and he says he's not sure what it might be either, but if it's mites or something like that then scabs should appear in the next 10-14 days, so in case it is stress, to avoid stressing them any more by taking them in - cos they are so difficult to hold to examine now, just to observe them for now.
> 
> You can clearly see what I mean on this video I took this morning.
> 
> Red Squirrel Update - YouTube


 
They do have baldy bums dont they! Have you asked Lyndsey if he knows what it could be?
I love your voice too:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I still love your voice, Eileen!!!





Shell195 said:


> I love your voice too:2thumb:


I'm glad someone does! :lol2:

I think I'll send an e-mail to Lindsay and see if he might have seen it before, thanks Shell!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Remember the thread in Classifieds by Giant Snail, asking for someone to come & shoot the foxes that were getting in her animal rubbish? Well look at this, f***ing disgusting!!! :devil: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...looking-somone-shoot-foxes-2.html#post9156824


----------



## feorag

I hate that thread! :devil:


----------



## cloggers

Another day and I'm yet to catch these bloody feral cats :devil: 

Wait, did I tell you guys the story about this?!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Remember the thread in Classifieds by Giant Snail, asking for someone to come & shoot the foxes that were getting in her animal rubbish? Well look at this, f***ing disgusting!!! :devil: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...looking-somone-shoot-foxes-2.html#post9156824


 
I hate it too:bash:



cloggers said:


> Another day and I'm yet to catch these bloody feral cats :devil:
> 
> Wait, did I tell you guys the story about this?!


Erm nope:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Another day and I'm yet to catch these bloody feral cats :devil:
> 
> Wait, did I tell you guys the story about this?!


No you didn't!

Is anyone watching the new David Attenborough documentary on BBC1 - I really fancied it and it's awesome to watch!! Had to close my eyes a couple of times when things are killing, but other than that it is utterly compelling and fascinating.


----------



## cloggers

I forgot about Attenborough! :gasp: I'll have to watch it on catch up later.

Right these blasted cats! 
Last week I was in my room and had the window open, it was about 11pm and I could hear this cat screeching. Poked my head out the window and saw this kitten (2-4 months of age I'd put it at) I went outside with some ham to try and tease it over, presuming it was a lost pet. I got about 6ft away when quite possible the biggest cat Ive ever seen came from no where hissing at me, she also has another kitten behind her. So I back away from the kitten and sit a distance away, just throwing the ham to them. For the last week they've hung around and every night I've gone out to feed them. I can almost get within touching distance of the kittens before the mother gives a warning to them and me, but can get no where near her. My intention was to catch them, get mum spayed and hopefully rehome the kittens and they do seem sorta friendly, whilst mum is practically feral.
It's just so frustrating cos I'm trying to help them and though the kittens are a decent size it's starting to get cold and if we have a winter like last year then I'd be surprised if they made it. They clearly have a good mum so that's a bonus, just at a loss of what to do now, it's driving me insane :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I'd forgotten about the fox thread until I was having a nosey last night, & read it. 9 foxes killed - absolutely disgusting!!! :censor::devil::censor:

Frozen Planet was great! Unlike you Eileen, I love watching predators hunt, & find it fascinating, especially the Orcas.


----------



## feorag

I don't mind the hunt and watch that - it's when they catch it that I can't watch. Like the penguin bit - every time the seal got hold of it I shut my eyes! And I felt so sad when the seal on the ice float finally just ran out of strength and the orca just quietly pulled it off! I know it's nature, but I want to cry every time I see things like that.


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> I forgot about Attenborough! :gasp: I'll have to watch it on catch up later.
> 
> Right these blasted cats!
> Last week I was in my room and had the window open, it was about 11pm and I could hear this cat screeching. Poked my head out the window and saw this kitten (2-4 months of age I'd put it at) I went outside with some ham to try and tease it over, presuming it was a lost pet. I got about 6ft away when quite possible the biggest cat Ive ever seen came from no where hissing at me, she also has another kitten behind her. So I back away from the kitten and sit a distance away, just throwing the ham to them. For the last week they've hung around and every night I've gone out to feed them. I can almost get within touching distance of the kittens before the mother gives a warning to them and me, but can get no where near her. My intention was to catch them, get mum spayed and hopefully rehome the kittens and they do seem sorta friendly, whilst mum is practically feral.
> It's just so frustrating cos I'm trying to help them and though the kittens are a decent size it's starting to get cold and if we have a winter like last year then I'd be surprised if they made it. They clearly have a good mum so that's a bonus, just at a loss of what to do now, it's driving me insane :bash:


 
Ring your local CP and borrow a Cat trap off them.



feorag said:


> I don't mind the hunt and watch that - it's when they catch it that I can't watch. Like the penguin bit - every time the seal got hold of it I shut my eyes! And I felt so sad when the seal on the ice float finally just ran out of strength and the orca just quietly pulled it off! I know it's nature, but I want to cry every time I see things like that.


 
I meant to watch that but I hate seeing anything hunted so Im glad I missed it.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I don't mind the hunt and watch that - it's when they catch it that I can't watch. Like the penguin bit - every time the seal got hold of it I shut my eyes! And I felt so sad when the seal on the ice float finally just ran out of strength and the orca just quietly pulled it off! I know it's nature, but I want to cry every time I see things like that.


You big soft-arse! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

why do dog toys look so rude


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Ring your local CP and borrow a Cat trap off them.


why didn't I bloody think of that :banghead:
I'll ring tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> why do dog toys look so rude


Explain! Its not a Galileo toy is it? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Explain! Its not a Galileo toy is it? :lol2:


the nylabone one! yes :lol2:


----------



## feorag

It's all in the mind Jai!! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> It's all in the mind Jai!! :whistling2:


Nylabone Galileo Bone For Dogs Super Size | eBay
:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Somebody with a sense of humour designed that! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: Somebody with a sense of humour designed that! :lol2:


:lol2: yup
and im not getting started on safestix and what my mother says kong toys look like :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

So many dog toys look like sex toys these days, I wonder if it makes them more appealing to humans:hmm:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Shell195 said:


> So many dog toys look like sex toys these days, I wonder if it makes them more appealing to humans:hmm:


:lol2:
I'm off to meet Ann from the Sanctuary for lunch - need to hand over all the envelopes I've typed to send out the raffle tickets, so it's a good excuse to have lunch! :2thumb: That's 3 lunches out in a row and last night Barry and I had a Groupon Indian meal, so it's no wonder I'm having trouble losing weight! :roll:

A few months ago I bought a Groupon meal at a lovely restaurant right on the sea front in Hove as a treat for Elise and Lee and coincidentally they went last night, which I thought was great because after the last 2 weeks they've just had, it was just what they needed to lift their spirits. Elise phoned me while we were at the Indian restaurant to tell me they were on their way home and had had a fabulous meal. She said for her main course she had a seafood platter of all kinds of fish and seafood that was so big it came on a chopping board! :lol: They both had starters and a main course which I had covered with the coupon - she said her main course was £18 and Lee's was £17. She had 2 glasses of wine, Lee had 2 cokes and they both had coffees to finish with and it cost them £12 - she sounded so happy on the phone I was made up! And apparently Darcey sat on a high chair and ate scampi and squid! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!:lol2:
> I'm off to meet Ann from the Sanctuary for lunch - need to hand over all the envelopes I've typed to send out the raffle tickets, so it's a good excuse to have lunch! :2thumb: That's 3 lunches out in a row and last night Barry and I had a Groupon Indian meal, so it's no wonder I'm having trouble losing weight! :roll:
> 
> A few months ago I bought a Groupon meal at a lovely restaurant right on the sea front in Hove as a treat for Elise and Lee and coincidentally they went last night, which I thought was great because after the last 2 weeks they've just had, it was just what they needed to lift their spirits. Elise phoned me while we were at the Indian restaurant to tell me they were on their way home and had had a fabulous meal. She said for her main course she had a seafood platter of all kinds of fish and seafood that was so big it came on a chopping board! :lol: They both had starters and a main course which I had covered with the coupon - she said her main course was £18 and Lee's was £17. She had 2 glasses of wine, Lee had 2 cokes and they both had coffees to finish with and it cost them £12 - she sounded so happy on the phone I was made up! And apparently Darcey sat on a high chair and ate scampi and squid! :lol2:


That certainly was a bargain:no1: Little Darcey is growing up fast isnt she:flrt:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!:lol2:
> I'm off to meet Ann from the Sanctuary for lunch - need to hand over all the envelopes I've typed to send out the raffle tickets, so it's a good excuse to have lunch! :2thumb: That's 3 lunches out in a row and last night Barry and I had a Groupon Indian meal, so it's no wonder I'm having trouble losing weight! :roll:
> 
> A few months ago I bought a Groupon meal at a lovely restaurant right on the sea front in Hove as a treat for Elise and Lee and coincidentally they went last night, which I thought was great because after the last 2 weeks they've just had, it was just what they needed to lift their spirits. Elise phoned me while we were at the Indian restaurant to tell me they were on their way home and had had a fabulous meal. She said for her main course she had a seafood platter of all kinds of fish and seafood that was so big it came on a chopping board! :lol: They both had starters and a main course which I had covered with the coupon - she said her main course was £18 and Lee's was £17. She had 2 glasses of wine, Lee had 2 cokes and they both had coffees to finish with and it cost them £12 - she sounded so happy on the phone I was made up! And apparently Darcey sat on a high chair and ate scampi and squid! :lol2:


Sounds like they had a lovely time :flrt:

My cat trap is getting dropped off tomorrow :no1: I will catch them, no matter how long it takes!! :devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That certainly was a bargain:no1: Little Darcey is growing up fast isnt she:flrt:


She sure is - I'm so dying to see her again. Here she is modelling her latest "nana's knit" :lol2:












cloggers said:


> My cat trap is getting dropped off tomorrow :no1: I will catch them, no matter how long it takes!! :devil:


I'm sure you will and it will be for the best for them! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> She sure is - I'm so dying to see her again. Here she is modelling her latest "nana's knit" :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> I'm sure you will and it will be for the best for them! :2thumb:


 
Awww look at her, shes gorgeous:flrt: I just need to squidge her:blush: Its about time I had a grandchild:bash:


Chloe make sure you bait the trap with something smelly, pilchards in tomato sauce usually works best.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its about time I had a grandchild:bash:


Do you want one of mine! :lol2:


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> Do you want one of mine! :lol2:


Sorry to be technical but i don't think thats how it works.:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> Sorry to be technical but i don't think thats how it works.:whistling2:


 
Haha you tell her:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> Sorry to be technical but i don't think thats how it works.:whistling2:


:gasp: Does it not? :lol2:
I was thinking maybe of sending her Mollie and then that would put her off! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening all! 

Look at Darcy's little face, bless her! :flrt:

Shell, maybe you should be trying to attract Storks in the direction of your offspring :lol2:

Today at West Midlands Championship Show, Indy was placed 3rd in her puppy class, & 3rd in the open class. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

morning all!

Unfortunately I had to make a swift exit last night due to a case of the raging skitters! :gasp: However, it seems like I didn't miss much! :lol2:

Colin that's an excellent result for Indy - well done! :2thumb:

I was supposed to be going to see the squirrel pen with Barry today, but as I'm not feeling too great I think I'll just stay at home and have an easy day.


----------



## Amalthea

Darcey is looking so big!!! :flrt:

Well done, Indy!! 

Got work today, but no motivation... *yawn*

Did my nails last night....


----------



## feorag

Did you use Nail Art varnish or stickers or what?


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Ive not been about as much as Ive been integrating Mowgli with the dogs. Hes now quite confident around them:2thumb: Chris has been away the past 2 nights so hes slept in our room, Harley is really taken with him and loves to snuggle up with him:flrt:

Sorry you had a dicky tum Eileen, any idea why?
Great nails Jen 
Good news about Indy Col:no1:

Im home alone today so Im cleaning again:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Did you use Nail Art varnish or stickers or what?


Erm... I painted my ring finger with a matte black and the others with an orange, then put black crackle over all the orange ones. I have a stencil/stamping kit thingy that I got the spider from and I added the gem to it's abdomen. Then top coat like mad!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning all. Ive not been about as much as Ive been integrating Mowgli with the dogs. Hes now quite confident around them:2thumb: Chris has been away the past 2 nights so hes slept in our room, Harley is really taken with him and loves to snuggle up with him:flrt:
> 
> Sorry you had a dicky tum Eileen, any idea why?


Great news about Mowgli - Tracey was asking me who you got him from? She got Damon from Wrynkleskyns over your neck of the woods, but for the life of me I can't remember where you got Mowgli from?

I've no idea what upset my stomach last night - I ate exactly the same lunch as Ann, apart from she had water and I had green tea and to finish she had tea and I had - guess what? Gingerbread Latte! :grin1:

And Barry and I had exactly the same for tea last night and he's fine. So if it was something I ate, then it had to be the lunch so I'm going to ask Ann if she was allright last night. If she was then I've no idea, but it was very unpleasant I can tell you! :sad:



Amalthea said:


> Erm... I painted my ring finger with a matte black and the others with an orange, then put black crackle over all the orange ones. I have a stencil/stamping kit thingy that I got the spider from and I added the gem to it's abdomen. Then top coat like mad!! :2thumb:


I see. I just wondered with the spider whether you had actually drawn it on your nail with a Nail Art pen, although I accept the lines are very thin, so I thought it might be a sticky - didn't think about a stamper.


----------



## Shell195

I got Mowgli from Dawn Wood just outside of Manchester. He really is fitting in well:flrt:Even Sydney loves him:flrt:

Ignore the tatty box, I have lots of beds but if I put them on the bedding box(Ottoman?) they just slide off when they jump in but the box doesnt and they love to chew it up! Sid wasnt happy about Steve focusng on him lol


----------



## feorag

Lovely photo Shell. Sid is looking great - how's he getting on?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Lovely photo Shell. Sid is looking great - how's he getting on?


 

Hes not improved much. Chris tried to stroke him the other day and ended up getting his hand raked as Sid lashed out at him! He trusts me the most and as long as hes busy doing something I can stroke him and he responds well but he has a phobia about hands and feet which is very sad 
He does talk a lot to me too which I love


----------



## Shell195

My friend took in Sunny and Tabitha(the other 2 Siamese from the same breeder), sadly she lost Tabith due to renal failure and Sunny has become a nightmare. He appears to love her other cats and will actually sit on peoples knees but hes started peeing everywhere. Hes had Zylkene and Tardak but its made no difference. Her house smelt that bad she put them all in her boarding cattery to do a deep clean and try and retrain him but even after 2 weeks he was still spraying round the pen and making puddles on the floor. She moved them back into the house yesterday but we arent convinced he will stop peeing! The vets cant find anything wrong with him.


----------



## ami_j

just dropped another rat off at the vet for an enucleation.......T_T


----------



## Salamanda

For Ami_j as requested :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

awwww handsome lil toby :flrt: does rome like him yet hahaha


----------



## Salamanda

ami_j said:


> awwww handsome lil toby :flrt: does rome like him yet hahaha


I have to change his name now because one of the other kittens from work is named Tobias :lol2:
I'm taking things slow hes only seen him once throught the cat box


----------



## ami_j

Salamanda said:


> I have to change his name now because one of the other kittens from work is named Tobias :lol2:
> I'm taking things slow hes only seen him once throught the cat box


awwww  what names you thinking?


----------



## Salamanda

ami_j said:


> awwww  what names you thinking?


Going to have a think later. Hes more siamese personality wise than romeo :lol2: I didnt sleep much last night he kept pawing me and trying to lick my face. They he would start meowing if I hid under the sheets haha.


----------



## ami_j

Salamanda said:


> Going to have a think later. Hes more siamese personality wise than romeo :lol2: I didnt sleep much last night he kept pawing me and trying to lick my face. They he would start meowing if I hid under the sheets haha.


lol naughty kitten! call him rocket man  :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Hes not improved much. Chris tried to stroke him the other day and ended up getting his hand raked as Sid lashed out at him! He trusts me the most and as long as hes busy doing something I can stroke him and he responds well but he has a phobia about hands and feet which is very sad
> He does talk a lot to me too which I love


That is such a shame - something has happened to him to make him like that and if it's hand and feet he has a phobia about I guess we don't need much imagination to work out what might have caused that! :bash:

Sorry to hear about your friend - I can't even think of anything to suggest for her to try!



ami_j said:


> just dropped another rat off at the vet for an enucleation.......T_T


:gasp: I don't believe it - well I do, but you know what I mean?



Salamanda said:


> For Ami_j as requested :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> image
> image
> image


Gorgeous pussy cat! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

neither could i......vets have had a lovely chunk of cash off me this week lol


----------



## Salamanda

feorag said:


> Gorgeous pussy cat! :flrt:


thank you! He's another tonkinese


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That is such a shame - something has happened to him to make him like that and if it's hand and feet he has a phobia about I guess we don't need much imagination to work out what might have caused that! :bash:
> 
> 
> I know, its awful isnt it :bash:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend - I can't even think of anything to suggest for her to try!
> 
> Neither can we
> 
> :gasp: I don't believe it - well I do, but you know what I mean?
> 
> Gorgeous pussy cat! :flrt:


I dont believe it either J, whats happened this time?

Thats a very cute kitten:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

not a clue hun. its his sister, same eye and looks the same. vet doesnt think its genetic but pretty big coincidence.....just hoping the third one from that litter doesnt do it too


----------



## Salamanda

Shell195 said:


> Thats a very cute kitten:flrt:


thank you :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Salamanda said:


> thank you :flrt:
> image


 
Thats a lovely photo:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*yawn* I drank so much last night!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *yawn* I drank so much last night!!!


 

Hangover time:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Hangover time:whistling2:


Nah... Don't get 'em  Just knackered *lol* And dressed like a tit for work today, as well *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nah... Don't get 'em  Just knackered *lol* And dressed like a tit for work today, as well *lol*


 
Ive never suffered from them either:2thumb: What are you dressing up as?


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Ive never suffered from them either:2thumb: What are you dressing up as?


It's great, huh!! 

Miss Mafia.....


----------



## Amalthea

I was a punkin last night  not bad for a quickly made costume


----------



## feorag

Afternoon - I been stuck off line this morning! :bash: Spent ages trying to sort it out with new server. he kept telling me to look for a small hole to stick a pin through to re-set my router and I kept telling him there was no hole. In the end I thought I was going doollaly, so I disconnected the whole thing lifted it out and examined it closely - definitely no hole! Then I looked at the label on the back and it said to reset the router press the 2 buttons on the top!!! :devil:


Amalthea said:


> It's great, huh!!
> 
> Miss Mafia.....
> 
> image


:gasp: You know what I'm thinking!!! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ooooh very tacky Jen:no1:


:lol2:Eileen thats called sods law:2thumb: Are you better now?
My lovely menace man:flrtSince we put the heating on for the kitten his bum fluff is falling out *lol*)
Eileen if I measure Mowgli will you knit him a red jumper pleeeeaaassseeee?


----------



## ami_j

well i thought i would be nice to my two newly one eyed rats by putting their baytril into chocolate mousse for them! utter failure i had to put it on their mouths for them to eat it (once it was there it was eaten with gusto) but they wriggle so they are both brown and pink now haha. they are getting it just down the hatch from now and a choccy button to take the taste away :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Afternoon all. I wasn't on last night as we went to a Halloween party at our friends accross the road. Vodka & kareoke makes for a good night! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> well i thought i would be nice to my two newly one eyed rats by putting their baytril into chocolate mousse for them! utter failure i had to put it on their mouths for them to eat it (once it was there it was eaten with gusto) but they wriggle so they are both brown and pink now haha. they are getting it just down the hatch from now and a choccy button to take the taste away :lol2:


Aww, poor ratties!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:Eileen thats called sods law:2thumb: Are you better now?
> My lovely menace man:flrtSince we put the heating on for the kitten his bum fluff is falling out *lol*)
> Eileen if I measure Mowgli will you knit him a red jumper pleeeeaaassseeee?
> image


Yes thanks Jen I feel much better now, but 2 nights of poor sleep took their toll today and I couldn't get my head off the pillow when Barry was trying to wake me up to go and sort out the squirrel pen, so in the end he went himself and fell asleep again and didn't wake up until 10:38! :gasp:



ami_j said:


> well i thought i would be nice to my two newly one eyed rats by putting their baytril into chocolate mousse for them! utter failure i had to put it on their mouths for them to eat it (once it was there it was eaten with gusto) but they wriggle so they are both brown and pink now haha. they are getting it just down the hatch from now and a choccy button to take the taste away :lol2:


Chocolate mousse works really well for mine. I just buy Asda's cheap one at about 48p for 4 tubs - it's quite a dark strong-ish mousee and that's why i think they like it cos the taste is stronger.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes thanks *Jen* I feel much better now, but 2 nights of poor sleep took their toll today and I couldn't get my head off the pillow when Barry was trying to wake me up to go and sort out the squirrel pen, so in the end he went himself and fell asleep again and didn't wake up until 10:38! :gasp:
> 
> Chocolate mousse works really well for mine. I just buy Asda's cheap one at about 48p for 4 tubs - it's quite a dark strong-ish mousee and that's why i think they like it cos the taste is stronger.


 
Are you sure you are feeling better:whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F

Hi Guys,

I'm being a naughty boy! I'm posting from work! Here untill 9pm


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm being a naughty boy! I'm posting from work! Here untill 9pm


And Im at home alone, with no-one to feed me!


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> And Im at home alone, with no-one to feed me!


You have them Pasta's in the freezer to microwave!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> You have them Pasta's in the freezer to microwave!


I've just put one in the microwave :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just put one in the microwave :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Are you sure you are feeling better:whistling2:


:lol2: I _thought _I was! :whistling2:

I've only just sorted out the internet connection, cos after they sorted out the problem with the connection and I posted on here, I went downstairs to work on my assembly talk to a local school on the Blue Cross and couldn't get an internet connection to download some information I needed. My wi-fi wasn't even showing on the list! :gasp:

So I phoned Iain to ask him if he could help sort me out, but after nearly half an hour of connecting etc I still wasn't picking up the signal, so he said I'd better ring PlusNet back. So I rang them back, explaind the problem and the guy I spoke to told me it was a Netgear problem and I should ring them!

So I ring Netgear and I explain everything to the guy and he tells me that my router is out of its warranty and I'll have to speak to someone else. He puts me through to another guy who tells me that cos my router is out of warranty I will have to take out an extended warranty on it for £84 for a year or £45 for 6 months before he can help me! :devil: Well I thought "f*ck that for a game of soldiers" and told him in no uncertain terms that I wasn't paying that and I would get a new router from my provider.

So then I go back to PlusNet, explain the whole situation (again:roll and ask them if they will send me a new router and the guy in technical support says yes, but that he will try and help me in the meantime. So I have to unplug the main computer from the router and plug the router into the laptop (no easy feat when you consider that everything is built into the wardbrobe!) then he takes remote access to the laptop and sorts the problem out in about 10 minutes. The only thing he did differently to what Iain told me to do was type in a new password! 

And now it's nearly 3:30 and I haven't done a bloody thing all day!!! :devil:



CE1985F said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm being a naughty boy! I'm posting from work! Here untill 9pm


Hi Clark - nice of you to drop in to say hello! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> And Im at home alone, with no-one to feed me!


|Oh poor Colin - how totallly unselfish of Clark to go to work until 9:00 tonight, earning money to benefit you both and leave you to fend for yourself! :whistling2:


----------



## EVIEMAY

Zoo-Man said:


> And Im at home alone, with no-one to feed me!


I have been home alone to but now OH is in I have ordered chicken and mushroom curry with onion bahji and chips :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> Nah... Don't get 'em  Just knackered *lol*





Shell195 said:


> Ive never suffered from them either:2thumb:


Curse the pair of you :devil:

This is the first time in six years I'm not going to a Halloween party :gasp: seems like I was missed off the invite list :whistling2: 

Eileen sounds like chaos! I remember moving all our vivs to get to the router, pulled it out the wall, reset it all to then get a message from sky saying something had gone wrong and the entire area was down, all that for nothing :devil:

Colin, I feel your pain! I'm regularly left alone to feed myself, so unfair, though its all good takeaway night tonight :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh poor Colin - how totallly unselfish of Clark to go to work until 9:00 tonight, earning money to benefit you both and leave you to fend for yourself! :whistling2:


:lol2:



EVIEMAY said:


> I have been home alone to but now OH is in I have ordered chicken and mushroom curry with onion bahji and chips :2thumb:


We'll probably be having something from the takeaway by the time Clark gets home


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Curse the pair of you :devil:
> 
> This is the first time in six years I'm not going to a Halloween party :gasp: seems like I was missed off the invite list :whistling2:
> 
> Eileen sounds like chaos! I remember moving all our vivs to get to the router, pulled it out the wall, reset it all to then get a message from sky saying something had gone wrong and the entire area was down, all that for nothing :devil:
> 
> Colin, I feel your pain! I'm regularly left alone to feed myself, so unfair, though its all good takeaway night tonight :2thumb:


I had to :lol2: at you moving everything to try & sort out your t'internet only for it to be the network down in the area! hehe


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> We'll probably be having something from the takeaway by the time Clark gets home


I'll see if your a good boy!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> I'll see if your a good boy!!!!!


I'm ALWAYS a good boy!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm ALWAYS a good boy!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


DON'T MAKE ME :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

hi all clark, colin is always good lol


----------



## CE1985F

sammy1969 said:


> hi all clark, colin is always good lol


he ain't


----------



## Shell195

Im amazed that Colin cant even cook for himself:whistling2:


Eileen you never answered my question:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

CE1985F said:


> he ain't


oh but he is well he has never been bad with me lol 

I have just taken delivery of five lovely little multimate females they a re so cute and such pretty colours I have a white one with a smiley face on her back another with a lovely little spot on its back and two little brown and white babies and one retired female who is playing um to the little ones. Never had them before but they are very interesting.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Sammy! :2thumb:

The only Multimammate Mice I've ever came across bit me hard! :bash:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Eileen sounds like chaos! I remember moving all our vivs to get to the router, pulled it out the wall, reset it all to then get a message from sky saying something had gone wrong and the entire area was down, all that for nothing :devil:


I :lol2:d at that too!



Shell195 said:


> Eileen you never answered my question:gasp:


Oops! :blush: So sorry, by the time I answered your question about feeling all right and then told the tale of the router I'd forgotten all about the jumper. Of course I'll knit him a jumper - you know I will! :roll:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Oops! :blush: So sorry, by the time I answered your question about feeling all right and then told the tale of the router I'd forgotten all about the jumper. Of course I'll knit him a jumper - you know I will! :roll:


You're going to knit a jumper for the demon eyed nekkid creature?!
Oh Eileen, I'm disappointed, I feel betrayed


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Sammy! :2thumb:
> 
> The only Multimammate Mice I've ever came across bit me hard! :bash:


You are welcome I know you are a good boy lol 
Aww shame about your experience with the only multimate you have come across these are bred by a member on here who handles them from tiny babies so they are cuddly tame even the retired mum. 
Now if Bt can only fix my damn bb I will be happy as i have typed this post about three times now lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I :lol2:d at that too!
> 
> Oops! :blush: So sorry, by the time I answered your question about feeling all right and then told the tale of the router I'd forgotten all about the jumper. Of course I'll knit him a jumper - you know I will! :roll:


 

:no1:


----------



## cloggers

Good morning!!
Nothing to share, just thought I'd make myself heard :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Morning Chloe


----------



## feorag

Morning girls! Poor Barry is off again still sorting out all the stuff for this pen - he's been absent for 8 hours for the last 2 days and no doubt today won't be any different. Unfortunately the guy didn't want to put the pen on pavers, even though we said it would be better, and so it's on grass and there's one area where there's a gap between the base and the grass where they could escape or something could get in. He said he was going to put railway sleepers against it, but they were nowhere around when Barry was there yesterday and it hadn't been done. They arrived home just before Barry left and he arranged to bring the sleepers from the farm and sort it out today. So still hoping that they'll go up tomorrow. shame cos today is a good day, weather wise, for them to be outside for the first time.


cloggers said:


> You're going to knit a jumper for the demon eyed nekkid creature?!
> Oh Eileen, I'm disappointed, I feel betrayed


A girl's gotta make a living! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Today Mowgli is a sock monster. He looked chilly so Ive cut up a sock for him and hes wearing it quite happily:lol2:
Chloe, Eileen should feel privelaged that she knitting my nekkid babies jumper:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Did I mention that Mowgli is a loony and has no fear of anything!!!


----------



## feorag

No, you didn't mention that, but somehow it comes as no surprise! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen it sounds like Barry has his hands full getting the pen ready for the squigs:gasp:

Do I need to measure Mowglis neck to hips, round his neck, round his chest and between his front legs? Hes tiny next to the other two:lol2:
Can you do him one in Pillar box red?


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone.
Been having fun with the new multimates they are so cute and one is so tiny. They have settled in well into their new home and even Glyn is quite smitten with them. I will try and get a couple of pics of them later once Ihave done everything else I need to today and post them if my internet stays on. Apparentyl there is a major fault i my area tha tthey are trying to fix and it should be on in a couple of hours but will say they have been playing that message since 2am lol so I am not holding my breath. WEll better go sort the laundry I suppose and then walk the dogs thn feed both the dogs and cats, then its water time for all the animals the list of jobs seems endless today lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen it sounds like Barry has his hands full getting the pen ready for the squigs:gasp:
> 
> Do I need to measure Mowglis neck to hips, round his neck, round his chest and between his front legs? Hes tiny next to the other two:lol2:
> Can you do him one in Pillar box red?


He does indeed and he was well p*ssed off when he came home last night - poor man! I think this might be the last time I bring anything home to handrear, because he's fed up of the fact that we've been left to organise everything again - just like the last time. :sad:

Yes, that's exactly how you need to measure him and if I can buy the wool, I can knit the jumper! Don't envisage a problem though.


----------



## Shell195




----------



## ami_j

cute  sidneys eyes are so blue


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> image


God look at Dennis's gorgeous eyes!!! :flrt:

And of course Sidney looks a stunner too!!! :flrt:

We were at Merseyside Toy Dog Society's open show today with Indy. She got 2nd in Junior class, but we & our friends there thought she should have got 1st, as the dog that was 1st didn't seem too happy. Oh well.


----------



## cloggers

Morning all  
Not been a great morning, Oz went on a wrecking spree last night, probably at least £100 worth of stuff. Mum has gone ballistic, basically if Oz misbehaves at any point in the next 48 hours she's gone. Big argument ensued and we came to the conclusion if the dog goes, I'm moving in with my dad :whistling2: 
Mums gone to work in a huff, but I'm hoping she'll chill out today and we can have a proper discussion this evening


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone. Didn't have time to come on this morning, cos it's squirrel moving day, so we were away from here at 9:00am. 

Unfortunately I had a Blue Cross Assembly Talk to do at a local school at 2:50pm, which meant I had to be back for that, which made the whole morning a huge rush!

Anyway, Barry got the old stuff out of the kitten pen and nailed and screwed to the squirrels' new pen and the squirrel feeder filled and screwed up. The pen is brilliant - not the best erection job I've ever seen - a lot of gaps that Barry has had to screw bits of flat wood over to stop them chewing and getting out and one post is comprised of about 6 short lengths, which Barry would never have done, but hey ho!! It's up and it's more than twice the size of the other one, because there isn't a garden size restriction like there was at Felton, because their garden was so small but this pen is in the middle of the family orchard, so space wasn't a problem.

I'm about to download the film and photographs and then I'll update the squirrel threads.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone. Didn't have time to come on this morning, cos it's squirrel moving day, so we were away from here at 9:00am.
> 
> Unfortunately I had a Blue Cross Assembly Talk to do at a local school at 2:50pm, which meant I had to be back for that, which made the whole morning a huge rush!
> 
> Anyway, Barry got the old stuff out of the kitten pen and nailed and screwed to the squirrels' new pen and the squirrel feeder filled and screwed up. The pen is briliant - not the best erection job I've ever seen - a lot of gaps that Barry has had to screw bits of flat wood over to stop them chewing and getting out and one post is comprised of about 6 short lengths, which Barry would never have done, but hey ho!! It's up and it's more than twice the size of the other one, because there isn't a garden size restriction like there was a Felton, because their garden was so small but this pen is in the middle of the family orchard, so space wasn't a problem.
> 
> I'm about to download the film and photographs and then I'll update the squirrel threads.


That sounds great, look forward to seeing it all.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone. Didn't have time to come on this morning, cos it's squirrel moving day, so we were away from here at 9:00am.
> 
> Unfortunately I had a Blue Cross Assembly Talk to do at a local school at 2:50pm, which meant I had to be back for that, which made the whole morning a huge rush!
> 
> Anyway, Barry got the old stuff out of the kitten pen and nailed and screwed to the squirrels' new pen and the squirrel feeder filled and screwed up. The pen is brilliant - not the best erection job I've ever seen - a lot of gaps that Barry has had to screw bits of flat wood over to stop them chewing and getting out and one post is comprised of about 6 short lengths, which Barry would never have done, but hey ho!! It's up and it's more than twice the size of the other one, because there isn't a garden size restriction like there was at Felton, because their garden was so small but this pen is in the middle of the family orchard, so space wasn't a problem.
> 
> I'm about to download the film and photographs and then I'll update the squirrel threads.


Sounds like an eventful day! Can't wait to see pics and stuff

Well all sorted with Oz :roll: think my mums just worked up about her new job and stuff. Nothing a box of chocolates and a very tidy house didn't solve.


----------



## feorag

By the time I'd typed my last post I'd forgotten that I wanted to say I was sorry to hear about Oz being in the doghouse.

Anyway, now you've confirmed everything is rosy once again, that's great! :2thumb:

We mothers sometimes just get stressed out with 'stuff' - it's hard being a parent you know, but to be totally honest, it's something you won't fully understand until you're a parent yourself.


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Morning all
> Not been a great morning, Oz went on a wrecking spree last night, probably at least £100 worth of stuff. Mum has gone ballistic, basically if Oz misbehaves at any point in the next 48 hours she's gone. Big argument ensued and we came to the conclusion if the dog goes, I'm moving in with my dad :whistling2:
> Mums gone to work in a huff, but I'm hoping she'll chill out today and we can have a proper discussion this evening


 
Chloe, I meant to comment too but I had a gall stone attack last night so have felt crap today :devil: 
Ozzy is at THAT age so Im glad your mum has forgiven her:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone Have had my first trick or treaters already lol one of which was very cheeky asking where his sweets were lol as I had done a special goodie bag for the other as there are certain things he wasnt allowed due to having ADD. Eileen can i order off you a pouch and hammock please so I can try and do something with these two boys as they're now beginning to fight big time and I think they will both be going to be neutured in the very near future i.e as soon as I have the money and I am hoping it will also help with their taming. Stitch actually bit me quite badly yesterday when I was trying to put their food in, so it is obvious they have never been handled and I am really begining to believe they will never tame down properly.


----------



## ami_j




----------



## feorag

Lovely photo, Jai! :2thumb:

Sammy I've got you down for a hammock and a pouch and I intend to make them tomorrow when I have a whole day off and I don't have squirrels wasting my time. The only thing I need to know was whether you wanted a pouch to carry one at a time around with you or one big enough to comfortably take both of them together??

:lol2: Funny story! It appears that not only are the squirrels making me famous, but so is my kitchen :rotfl: The Sanctuary has had an e-mail from a guy who saw the countryfile episode yesterday and who says in his e-mail and I quote: "_my wife also saw the programme and unfortunately for me saw the poppy ceramic tiles in Eileens house!!!!!!!_

_Is there any chance Eileen could tell us where these tiles came from? we have been searching for ages for just such tiles." :roll2:_ PMSL!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Lovely photo, Jai! :2thumb:
> 
> Sammy I've got you down for a hammock and a pouch and I intend to make them tomorrow when I have a whole day off and I don't have squirrels wasting my time. The only thing I need to know was whether you wanted a pouch to carry one at a time around with you or one big enough to comfortably take both of them together??
> 
> :lol2: Funny story! It appears that not only are the squirrels making me famous, but so is my kitchen :rotfl: The Sanctuary has had an e-mail from a guy who saw the countryfile episode yesterday and who says in his e-mail and I quote: "_my wife also saw the programme and unfortunately for me saw the poppy ceramic tiles in Eileens house!!!!!!!_
> 
> _Is there any chance Eileen could tell us where these tiles came from? we have been searching for ages for just such tiles." :roll2:_ PMSL!!


thanks Eileen  thought he looked really handsome after his bath


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nice piccy Jai :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice piccy Jai :flrt:


thanks col  i wish he would stand with his back legs properly, sometimes he even stands with one hind foot on the other


----------



## Shell195

Cool pic Jai, he looks all grown up now 

:lol2: Eileen did you tell them where they came from?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Cool pic Jai, he looks all grown up now
> 
> :lol2: Eileen did you tell them where they came from?


he is quite now  hes still very silly, hes 19 inches to his shoulder now from his foot so i think hes stopped growing taller. the shoes scattered are thanks to him lol


----------



## feorag

You think I can remember that after about 10 or 12 years??? I can't even remember how long ago it was when we bought them. Barry though we got them at Byker Bank, down by Byker Farm and I thought we got them at Blyth, but I doubt very much you'd be able to buy them now! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You think I can remember that after about 10 or 12 years??? I can't even remember how long ago it was when we bought them. Barry though we got them at Byker Bank, down by Byker Farm and I thought we got them at Blyth, but I doubt very much you'd be able to buy them now! :roll:


 

:roll2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> You think I can remember that after about 10 or 12 years??? I can't even remember how long ago it was when we bought them. Barry though we got them at Byker Bank, down by Byker Farm and I thought we got them at Blyth, but I doubt very much you'd be able to buy them now! :roll:


Shes gonna be gutted!! :roll2:

Well back to early mornings for me, can't be bothered today but I think that's because it's first day back! See you's all tonight


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!! 

Great pic, Jai!!! He's all growed up!


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Well - is my house quiet this morning!!! :sad:

It felt really odd waking up to silence :gasp: and then when I walked back into the bedroom from the bathroom I had so much space without the kitten pen in the way, but the silence again was deafening, as they always knew once I was dressed they were coming out and used to be frantic!

I'm now wondering how they're getting on this morning! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww Eileen! I'm sure it's tough, but you are doing what's right for them *hugs*


----------



## Zoo-Man

My day off today, so after going to my parent's for lunch, I came back & cleaned out the parrot cages, then did the washing up & went outside to pick weeds to feed the tortoises. Now just having a break before I decide whether or not to have a go at rearranging the living room to fit Lola the Amazon parrot's cage in.


----------



## feorag

I've just mooched around and f*rted about all day to be absolutely honest. The only constructive thing I've done is walk the dog! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I've just mooched around and f*rted about all day to be absolutely honest. The only constructive thing I've done is walk the dog! :blush:


Eh well, we all deserve a lazy day every now & then! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, we took delivery of our brand new car this morning(12 miles on the clock) then it was my time to do a full day at the sanctuary. Not much happened although Maggie our new foal allowed me to give her nose rubs and kisses:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eh well, we all deserve a lazy day every now & then! : victory:


Well it was my first day without squirrel responsibility for 7 weeks, so I deserved a lazy day - I think!


----------



## cloggers

Evening all 
Eileen, bet your house has been quiet!
Shell, I love that new car smell, it rocks :lol2:

Turns out I forgot about an assignment :whistling2:
I reckon I can do 2000 words and 3 diagrams by thursday :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone. 
Have had to attend hospital today with Glyn so have had a bit of a tiring day really. Eileen you definately deserved the day off and it must seem really empty and quiet without the squigs being present and you are bound to miss and worry about them loads. As for the pouch I think one big enough to fit just one in so that they will calm down better hopefully. I think one that will fit both will still make them more reliant on each other when tey are not fighting that is.


----------



## Nix

Jai - he is gorgeous. Can I have your puppy? Puh lease nicely?


----------



## ami_j

Nix said:


> Jai - he is gorgeous. Can I have your puppy? Puh lease nicely?


when can you get here?:lol2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone.
> Have had to attend hospital today with Glyn so have had a bit of a tiring day really. Eileen you definately deserved the day off and it must seem really empty and quiet without the squigs being present and you are bound to miss and worry about them loads. As for the pouch I think one big enough to fit just one in so that they will calm down better hopefully. I think one that will fit both will still make them more reliant on each other when tey are not fighting that is.


that's what I thought Sammy - I think you might have more success giving them time alone with you rather than having them both together. You might find that it's really only one of them that is nervous and it's affecting the other. Remind me are they both girls??

Chloe, good luck with your assignment! :2thumb:

Nic - where've you been! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im just watching Louis Theroux's America's Most Dangerous Pets, where he is in the US examining the keeping of exotics such as big cats, primates, bears, etc. Some woman had a Capuchin Monkey on her shoulder, with customery nappy & harness, but it also had pierced ears!!! WTF :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Im just watching Louis Theroux's America's Most Dangerous Pets, where he is in the US examining the keeping of exotics such as big cats, primates, bears, etc. Some woman had a Capuchin Monkey on her shoulder, with customery nappy & harness, but it also had pierced ears!!! WTF :bash:


Didja see the guy getting frenched by the gibbon? And the bald man pissed me off!!! The animals looked scared of him and after seeing how he treated that lynx ON camera, I'd hate to see how he treated them off camera!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> *Didja see the guy getting frenched by the gibbon?* And the bald man pissed me off!!! The animals looked scared of him and after seeing how he treated that lynx ON camera, I'd hate to see how he treated them off camera!


say wut 

dex is wuffing at something in his dream...hope its not a nightmare


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> say wut
> 
> dex is wuffing at something in his dream...hope its not a nightmare


Yup... You read correctly.


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


ami_j said:


> dex is wuffing at something in his dream...hope its not a nightmare


I lol'd the other night - Barry had gone to bed and Skye was lying on the floor beside me while I closed down the laptop when suddenly he start a low groan that turned into a full blooded howl! I laughed and spoke to him, to calmly wake him up and his head came up like "WTF just happened??" :lol2:

Well I'm off to meet Anyday Anne at Gateshead Metro Centre - not my favourite place, but she needs to return 2 suitcases and wants me to pretend to be her to get a refund cos she told a porky pie when she tried to return them and said they were a gift from her sister! :roll: And because she paid for them on her debit card, they wouldn't give her cash back! My friend Anne can complicate _anything_ and _everything._ So we are meeting at BHS to return them and then hopefully we're outa there! Probs go over to Ikea to get a decent cheap lunch and our free coffee.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, are you getting used to a quiet house now Eileen? 

I love it when dogs dream:lol2:
Im off to the sanctuary later but before then I have cleaning to do:bash: Remind me next time I get stair carpet to get a patterned one as this one shows EVERY bit of hair and speck of dust:devil:


----------



## ami_j

Jen- ok thats disturbing.....

Eileen- LOL they are funny things! Casey was always wuffing in his sleep. Dexter just normally snores XD oh and he suckles in his sleep too will just hear a little sucking noise :flrt: its sooooo cute! i should get him a dummy :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, are you getting used to a quiet house now Eileen?
> 
> I love it when dogs dream:lol2:
> Im off to the sanctuary later but before then I have cleaning to do:bash: Remind me next time I get stair carpet to get a patterned one as this one shows EVERY bit of hair and speck of dust:devil:


i feel your pain on the carpet, our living room carpet is a beigy colour (you can see it in the picture under all the debris he scattered :lol2 and Dexters fur makes it grey


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> that's what I thought Sammy - I think you might have more success giving them time alone with you rather than having them both together. You might find that it's really only one of them that is nervous and it's affecting the other. Remind me are they both girls??
> 
> Chloe, good luck with your assignment! :2thumb:
> 
> Nic - where've you been! :gasp:


 
Working overtime, getting a cold, having family visit. Usual temporarly mayhem!



ami_j said:


> when can you get here?:lol2:


Today? 



ami_j said:


> say wut
> 
> dex is wuffing at something in his dream...hope its not a nightmare


I'm sure it isn't. Makes me laugh, my cat moves around dreaming a lot!


----------



## ami_j

Nix said:


> Working overtime, getting a cold, having family visit. Usual temporarly mayhem!
> 
> 
> 
> Today?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it isn't. Makes me laugh, my cat moves around dreaming a lot!


you would soon fetch him back :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone
Eileen they are both boys lol and although he seems the shyer of the two it seems to be stitch who causes most of the fights in the cage, and also he is the one who bit me. Milo willtry and bite you through the bars given the chance too but he will let me touch his back when my hand is in the cage but i still have to be careful with him.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Eileen- LOL they are funny things! Casey was always wuffing in his sleep. Dexter just normally snores XD oh and he suckles in his sleep too will just hear a little sucking noise :flrt: its sooooo cute! i should get him a dummy :lol2:


:lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Eileen they are both boys lol and although he seems the shyer of the two it seems to be stitch who causes most of the fights in the cage, and also he is the one who bit me. Milo willtry and bite you through the bars given the chance too but he will let me touch his back when my hand is in the cage but i still have to be careful with him.


I thought they were boys, but just wasn't sure - didn't really want to put a pink lining in the bag if they were boys! :lol2:

I've just spoken to the owners of the garden tonight, just to make sure everything is OK and they've said everything is fine so far.

The kittens have already been visited by an adult red squirrel who was sitting on top of their pen today :2thumb: They'd no idea whether it was their mother or not, but it's great that they are now seeing different 'people' that look like them - if that makes sense? :lol2:

He also mentioned the little boy was 'enjoying' the company of the girls! :gasp: I've watched him 'practicing' here, so I guess that's what he doing! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I thought they were boys, but just wasn't sure - didn't really want to put a pink lining in the bag if they were boys! :lol2:
> 
> I've just spoken to the owners of the garden tonight, just to make sure everything is OK and they've said everything is fine so far.
> 
> The kittens have already been visited by an adult red squirrel who was sitting on top of their pen today :2thumb: They'd no idea whether it was their mother or not, but it's great that they are now seeing different 'people' that look like them - if that makes sense? :lol2:
> 
> He also mentioned the little boy was 'enjoying' the company of the girls! :gasp: I've watched him 'practicing' here, so I guess that's what he doing! :lol2:


blimey they start young :lol2: still they are doing what you wanted them to Eileen , just not with unrelated squigs


----------



## Amalthea

Blossoming early, aren't they?? *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Didja see the guy getting frenched by the gibbon? And the bald man pissed me off!!! The animals looked scared of him and after seeing how he treated that lynx ON camera, I'd hate to see how he treated them off camera!


Yes, that bald guy seemed to be enjoying showing how macho he was didn't he? :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I thought they were boys, but just wasn't sure - didn't really want to put a pink lining in the bag if they were boys! :lol2:
> 
> I've just spoken to the owners of the garden tonight, just to make sure everything is OK and they've said everything is fine so far.
> 
> The kittens have already been visited by an adult red squirrel who was sitting on top of their pen today :2thumb: They'd no idea whether it was their mother or not, but it's great that they are now seeing different 'people' that look like them - if that makes sense? :lol2:
> 
> He also mentioned the little boy was 'enjoying' the company of the girls! :gasp: I've watched him 'practicing' here, so I guess that's what he doing! :lol2:


Aww, they're growing up fast! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Great news about the squigs:2thumb: What age do they breed at?


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, that bald guy seemed to be enjoying showing how macho he was didn't he? :devil:


Indeed... I felt like kicking him in the balls :whistling2: See how macho he was rolling around on the floor.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Great news about the squigs:2thumb: What age do they breed at?


I think it's around 9/10 months normally. I'm just hoping they can be released before the boys testaklees fill out! :lol2:

At the moment he just keeps occasionally grabbing the girls around the waist and trying to mount them! :lol2:


----------



## stinglestick

Remember I adopted a kitten a while back and he was absolutely terrified of my old Girl Dog Lily?Just thought i'd share!! Thanks to all your advice about introducing them gradually~it plainly works!!
Whilst im on the subject of felines..I had Sirius castrated a month back and hes really small compared to our neighbourhood cats,is it true he'll stop growing due to having his balls lobbed off or is that an old wives tale??


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Stingle - lovely photo and I'm so pleased they're getting on so well together. I actually used to love watching my first cat snuggle up, lie on top of and clean my old GSD! :flrt:

As far as stopping growing when the balls are removed, imao it's an old wive's tale. Often I found that neutering my male kittens before the hormones totally kicked in sent them off on a growth spurt, so that's what I'm basing my answer on. He doesn't look particularly small in that photograph (unless your dog is a miniature!) Maybe he just didn't get the best start in life when he was tiny, or maybe he's just from smaller lines of cats than your neighbour's bruisers! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Evening all!
Finished my assignment  handed it in ten minutes before cut off time but it's in that's all that matters.

Right, I need to ask for your better judgement people.
On the college bus, there's a definite hierarchy, which is fine there's one on every school bus I've ever been on. However this seems to make people think bullying is ok. There's a girl on it (few butties short of a picnic) that is lovely, really chatty and a bit giggly. The sports lads at the back of the bus have taken to calling her pudding/pud pud, I don't get it personally but she is a bit chubby so I think that's what they mean. It doesn't seem malicious bullying, but it would certainly get you down. The bus warden has been told, but she's a bit naff tbf. 
Anyway, I'm torn between saying something to these lads, or leaving them to it because it means they leave me alone? I've been bullied before and I'd really prefer not to be in that situation ever again.

It sounds so horrible, but I'm just glad it's not me they're picking at :blush:
Any ideas?


----------



## Shell195

stinglestick said:


> imageRemember I adopted a kitten a while back and he was absolutely terrified of my old Girl Dog Lily?Just thought i'd share!! Thanks to all your advice about introducing them gradually~it plainly works!!
> Whilst im on the subject of felines..I had Sirius castrated a month back and hes really small compared to our neighbourhood cats,is it true he'll stop growing due to having his balls lobbed off or is that an old wives tale??


Gorgeous:flrt:



feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Stingle - lovely photo and I'm so pleased they're getting on so well together. I actually used to love watching my first cat snuggle up, lie on top of and clean my old GSD! :flrt:
> 
> As far as stopping growing when the balls are removed, imao it's an old wive's tale. Often I found that neutering my male kittens before the hormones totally kicked in sent them off on a growth spurt, so that's what I'm basing my answer on. He doesn't look particularly small in that photograph (unless your dog is a miniature!) Maybe he just didn't get the best start in life when he was tiny, or maybe he's just from smaller lines of cats than your neighbour's bruisers! :lol2:


 
I agree with this:lol2:



cloggers said:


> Evening all!
> Finished my assignment  handed it in ten minutes before cut off time but it's in that's all that matters.
> 
> Right, I need to ask for your better judgement people.
> On the college bus, there's a definite hierarchy, which is fine there's one on every school bus I've ever been on. However this seems to make people think bullying is ok. There's a girl on it (few butties short of a picnic) that is lovely, really chatty and a bit giggly. The sports lads at the back of the bus have taken to calling her pudding/pud pud, I don't get it personally but she is a bit chubby so I think that's what they mean. It doesn't seem malicious bullying, but it would certainly get you down. The bus warden has been told, but she's a bit naff tbf.
> Anyway, I'm torn between saying something to these lads, or leaving them to it because it means they leave me alone? I've been bullied before and I'd really prefer not to be in that situation ever again.
> 
> It sounds so horrible, but I'm just glad it's not me they're picking at :blush:
> Any ideas?


 
I hate bullying its so destructive:bash: Cant you teach this girl some good male put downs and tell the bus warden to sort them?


----------



## feorag

I'm with Shell (no surprise there :lol - you need to help the girl to turn the tables on the boys to shut them up! I absolutely hate bullying too.


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Evening all!
> Finished my assignment  handed it in ten minutes before cut off time but it's in that's all that matters.
> 
> Right, I need to ask for your better judgement people.
> On the college bus, there's a definite hierarchy, which is fine there's one on every school bus I've ever been on. However this seems to make people think bullying is ok. There's a girl on it (few butties short of a picnic) that is lovely, really chatty and a bit giggly. The sports lads at the back of the bus have taken to calling her pudding/pud pud, I don't get it personally but she is a bit chubby so I think that's what they mean. It doesn't seem malicious bullying, but it would certainly get you down. The bus warden has been told, but she's a bit naff tbf.
> Anyway, I'm torn between saying something to these lads, or leaving them to it because it means they leave me alone? I've been bullied before and I'd really prefer not to be in that situation ever again.
> 
> It sounds so horrible, but I'm just glad it's not me they're picking at :blush:
> Any ideas?


 
insulting insults - put downs and criticism


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi all (whoevers still on). Clark's sister had her second baby this morning, a little boy. That was our first bit of good news. Then Clark (only having been in his job about a month) has been given a promotion! Nothing major, but its more responsibility though not a wage increase yet, until his temporary contract has run out in January.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi all (whoevers still on). Clark's sister had her second baby this morning, a little boy. That was our first bit of good news. Then Clark (only having been in his job about a month) has been given a promotion! Nothing major, but its more responsibility though not a wage increase yet, until his temporary contract has run out in January.


what a good day for you guys


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> what a good day for you guys


Aye! And tomorrow night we're going to a Beverley Knight concert in Blackpool with friends who got free tickets. I don't really know any Beverley Knight songs I don't think, buy oh well :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Aye! And tomorrow night we're going to a Beverley Knight concert in Blackpool with friends who got free tickets. I don't really know any Beverley Knight songs I don't think, buy oh well :lol2:


time for a quick search on youtube so you get an idea if you are going to like it?:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> time for a quick search on youtube so you get an idea if you are going to like it?:lol2:


Good idea! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> Hi all (whoevers still on). Clark's sister had her second baby this morning, a little boy. That was our first bit of good news. Then Clark (only having been in his job about a month) has been given a promotion! Nothing major, but its more responsibility though not a wage increase yet, until his temporary contract has run out in January.


that's excellent news Colin and pass on my congratulations to Clark, as it could be days before he comes back on this thread. The tide it turning! :2thumb: Time you guys had a bit of luck!

I'm sure you'll enjoy Beverley Knight - I don't think she's had any No.1's, so that's probably why you've never heard of her and I can't think of a really popular hit that she has sung, but she's a good R&B singer (if you like R&B).


----------



## Amalthea

Awww congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all!that's excellent news Colin and pass on my congratulations to Clark, as it could be days before he comes back on this thread. The tide it turning! :2thumb: Time you guys had a bit of luck!
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy Beverley Knight - I don't think she's had any No.1's, so that's probably why you've never heard of her and I can't think of a really popular hit that she has sung, but she's a good R&B singer (if you like R&B).


I'm not a fan of R n B, more of a pop boy me! 



Amalthea said:


> Awww congrats on the new baby!


Thanks jen.


----------



## Esarosa

Colin here's one you might know Beverley Knight - Shoulda Woulda Coulda - YouTube it was huge a few years back.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Colin here's one you might know Beverley Knight - Shoulda Woulda Coulda - YouTube it was huge a few years back.


Ah yes, I know that one, vaguely. See I'm more into Kylie, Madonna, Steps, etc. Oh well, the tickets are free so hasn't cost us anything.


----------



## sammy1969

Evening all
Congrats COl on all your good news as has been said its about time you had some good luck and heres hoping it continues, give Clark my congrats too on his promotion he deserves it.
I have the RSPCA coming round on wednesday with the reptile specialist officer for the area,why you ask? well the reason is so she can clarify for everyone including the local worker where heatmats should go in wooden vivs lol as i have been told conflicting information from the RSPCA workers that have attended my property in the past few months. One has said that it should be attached to the walls of the viv so that they cannot be burnt by it at all which is rubbish but hey ho. THe other has said that it should be under the substrate which puts a cushion between the rep and the heatmat and is the way I have always been told it should be. I think it will be interesting to see what she has to say about it all as it is obvious that it is only certain employees that are given the correct information on the whys and wherefores of such things which to me is just ridiculous as they spout off all this stuff and it appears it is down to personal opinion rather than knowing the facts.


----------



## feorag

And I bet, because you aren't expecting to enjoy it, that you do! :2thumb:

Not long back back from walking the dog and another frustrating experience! :roll:

I was walking up from an underpass connecting 2 housing estates and was about 30yds from the exit onto a street, Skye stopped for a poo. I pulled him up short, told him to sit and stay and started to pick it up. Just as I finished I saw a lady walking her children back from school towards me with a black lab on a lead.

As Skye was still sitting where I'd told him, I just held the leader up short and told him to 'leave' and the lady, dog and children walked past and he watched them with great interest and managed not to bark with excitement, so I was thrilled.

I praised him and turned to start walking again when down the road towards me came a boy, about 9-10 year old on a bike with a very large, and overweight, Malamute on a long leash. When he saw Skye he stopped, but didn't get off his bike and said "Ooh, this is going to be difficult". I'd sat Skye down and he was relatively calm, so I asked the boy why and he replied "because this dog pulls and he's very strong".

So I told him that my dog wasn't friendly and if his dog came over to him, he would very likely go for him and I said "so what I suggest you do is get off your bike, so you can control the dog better" and that was as far as I got, because the dog then lunged towards me, pulling him off the bike and then dragging him and the bike along the road towards me!

Thankfully it stopped before it reached me and the boy managed to get up and stand up his bike, so I told him he was too young to be in charge of a dog anyway and where was his parents and he told me his grandfather was 'up there', pointing towards the estate. So I told him to go back to his grandfather, give his grandfather the dog and never walk the dog while he was on a bike or get out of sight of his grandfather again - still no sign of the grandfather during all this interchange.

he turned and went back where he'd come from and I followed slowly behind. When the road opened out into the street, there was the grandfather sauntering along without a care in the world. The boy went over to him and he asked if the boy was all right. I told him that the dog had just pulled the boy off the bike and along the road and did he know it was against the law for a child under 16 to be in sole charge of a dog and he said yes! :bash:

So I told him in that case he should take his responsibilities for his grandson a bit more seriously and not allow the boy on the bike with the dog out of his sight, as if the dog had reached my dog and they'd started fighting while the boy was on the ground, he could have been hurt.

I despair! :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

sammy1969 said:


> Evening all
> Congrats COl on all your good news as has been said its about time you had some good luck and heres hoping it continues, give Clark my congrats too on his promotion he deserves it.
> I have the RSPCA coming round on wednesday with the reptile specialist officer for the area,why you ask? well the reason is so she can clarify for everyone including the local worker where heatmats should go in wooden vivs lol as i have been told conflicting information from the RSPCA workers that have attended my property in the past few months. One has said that it should be attached to the walls of the viv so that they cannot be burnt by it at all which is rubbish but hey ho. THe other has said that it should be under the substrate which puts a cushion between the rep and the heatmat and is the way I have always been told it should be. I think it will be interesting to see what she has to say about it all as it is obvious that it is only certain employees that are given the correct information on the whys and wherefores of such things which to me is just ridiculous as they spout off all this stuff and it appears it is down to personal opinion rather than knowing the facts.



For me I found heatmats on the wall served no purpose...they didn't send any heat out as they heat on contact if that makes any sense? We have them on the floor of the vivariums with lino over the top, so the snakeys can't burn themselves but still benefit from the heat. Tiles could work too or maybe some perpexy type stuff? Let's be honest most of the people that work for that place seem to have very little knowledge where most things are concerned let alone exotics.


----------



## Esarosa

Eek Eileen missed your post at first. Why was he trying to walk a dog on a bike in the first place? Don't get me wrong there are a few here who exercise their dogs that way but they're all adults and in control of the animals :? Glad you and Skye are okay. What a silly man the grandfather was.

[edit] it's not cats (though there are cat pictures on the site too ) but how fabulous is this photographer http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/774684-so-youve-seen-dogs-upside.html


----------



## sammy1969

I know what you mean hun (sorry have forgotten your christian name as brain is working well today) I was always taught to put something between the rep and the mat and that they heat on contact but Ihave had to tape them to the back wall as i was threatened with confiscation if i didnt obey this one worker after being told i had it all correct by another so what do you do lol.


----------



## feorag

I missed your post Sammy cos I was typing mine and yours appeared above it.

I agree with you katie - it serves no purpose to put the heat mat on the side of the viv. Mine is under a glued down piece of perspex on the bottom of the viv. However, as all heat mats should have a thermostat, the animal can't be overheated or burnt anyway.

I honestly don't think the RSPCA educate their inspectors properly when it comes to exotics.

Katie, I suspect the grandfather had walked the dog to school to meet the boy and then the boy had taken the dog, but continued cycling and got far ahead of his grandfather. however, on the basis that you never know what you might meet around a corner, I think the grandfather was totally irresponsible with regard to his grandson's safety. I regularly exercised my Afghans on my bike, one on either side without any problems at all, but they were calm and sensible and never pulled on a lead. Knowing the dog was a puller the boy should never have been allowed to have control of it while riding a bike! :bash:
I was just so relieved that for once Skye didn't go on like an idiot and I actually looked like I was in control! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

sammy1969 said:


> I know what you mean hun (sorry have forgotten your christian name as brain is working well today) I was always taught to put something between the rep and the mat and that they heat on contact but Ihave had to tape them to the back wall as i was threatened with confiscation if i didnt obey this one worker after being told i had it all correct by another so what do you do lol.


You might want to point out to the 'powers that be' that tape is more dangerous to a snake than having a heat mat where they can actually benefit from it :bash: There have been some awful accidents where people have used tape. Honestly what is wrong with these people!? My name is Katie btw, and here's just a few links I pulled up on a quick search. There were some awful photographs on here a while back but I'm struggling to find them for you to illustrate your argument. I'll keep looking

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/662834-snake-stuck-urgent.html 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/406196-my-snake-got-stuck-sticky.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/574583-urgent-snakes-health-seriouse-risk.html

Just a few examples of why you should never use tape if they bring it up. Honestly I'd definitely be going higher than the idiot that told you to do that, as it's bloody dangerous and irresponsible, they need their heads testing. I'd go wild at them for suggesting you adapt a viv in a manner which could harm your reptiles. If she wants you to use a heat source that sends heat out then she should have suggested a ceramic/bulb and a guard, but cellotaping a mat on a wall? Honestly how do these people get hired. I'm fuming for you hun.:bash:



feorag said:


> I missed your post Sammy cos I was typing mine and yours appeared above it.
> 
> I agree with you katie - it serves no purpose to put the heat mat on the side of the viv. Mine is under a glued down piece of perspex on the bottom of the viv. However, as all heat mats should have a thermostat, the animal can't be overheated or burnt anyway.
> 
> I honestly don't think the RSPCA educate their inspectors properly when it comes to exotics.
> 
> Katie, I suspect the grandfather had walked the dog to school to meet the boy and then the boy had taken the dog, but continued cycling and got far ahead of his grandfather. however, on the basis that you never know what you might meet around a corner, I think the grandfather was totally irresponsible with regard to his grandson's safety. I regularly exercised my Afghans on my bike, one on either side without any problems at all, but they were calm and sensible and never pulled on a lead. Knowing the dog was a puller the boy should never have been allowed to have control of it while riding a bike! :bash:
> I was just so relieved that for once Skye didn't go on like an idiot and I actually looked like I was in control! :lol2:


I can just imagine Skye sitting there with his head cocked thinking 'what the hell is that lunatic playing at'?

That would make sense, the kid having just finished school but if I was the grandfather I'd be telling him if he wanted to walk the dog he wouldn't be doing it on a bike or out of my line of sight, but then that's how I was raised.


----------



## sammy1969

Esarosa said:


> You might want to point out to the 'powers that be' that tape is more dangerous to a snake than having a heat mat where they can actually benefit from it :bash: There have been some awful accidents where people have used tape. Honestly what is wrong with these people!? My name is Katie btw, and here's just a few links I pulled up on a quick search. There were some awful photographs on here a while back but I'm struggling to find them for you to illustrate your argument. I'll keep looking
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/662834-snake-stuck-urgent.html
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/406196-my-snake-got-stuck-sticky.html
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/574583-urgent-snakes-health-seriouse-risk.html
> 
> Just a few examples of why you should never use tape if they bring it up. Honestly I'd definitely be going higher than the idiot that told you to do that, as it's bloody dangerous and irresponsible, they need their heads testing. I'd go wild at them for suggesting you adapt a viv in a manner which could harm your reptiles. If she wants you to use a heat source that sends heat out then she should have suggested a ceramic/bulb and a guard, but cellotaping a mat on a wall? Honestly how do these people get hired. I'm fuming for you hun.:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just imagine Skye sitting there with his head cocked thinking 'what the hell is that lunatic playing at'?
> 
> That would make sense, the kid having just finished school but if I was the grandfather I'd be telling him if he wanted to walk the dog he wouldn't be doing it on a bike or out of my line of sight, but then that's how I was raised.


I know what ou mean i have had rescued snakes here that have been hurt by tape so i know the damage it can do. Thnakfully she didnt question my snake vivs only te placement in my lizard vivs and she would not leave until i had taped them to the wall so I had no choice. I didnt use sellotape at all but very unsticky electrical tape which fell off within five minutes of her leaving lol and was removed.I had a long arguement with her over it and in the end gave up as she was threatening to take my beloved reps if I didn't comply. That of course would of happened over my dead body but I wasn't going to give her the chance as she had come regarding a false accusation made against me for animal cruelty( psychotic ex mother in law).

Eileen here is the post you missed if you haven't looked back
Originally Posted by *sammy1969*  
_Evening all
Congrats COl on all your good news as has been said its about time you had some good luck and heres hoping it continues, give Clark my congrats too on his promotion he deserves it.
I have the RSPCA coming round on wednesday with the reptile specialist officer for the area,why you ask? well the reason is so she can clarify for everyone including the local worker where heatmats should go in wooden vivs lol as i have been told conflicting information from the RSPCA workers that have attended my property in the past few months. One has said that it should be attached to the walls of the viv so that they cannot be burnt by it at all which is rubbish but hey ho. THe other has said that it should be under the substrate which puts a cushion between the rep and the heatmat and is the way I have always been told it should be. I think it will be interesting to see what she has to say about it all as it is obvious that it is only certain employees that are given the correct information on the whys and wherefores of such things which to me is just ridiculous as they spout off all this stuff and it appears it is down to personal opinion rather than knowing the facts._

I must admit I had missed you post too for the same reason so popped back a read it can't believe the grandfather was that irresponsible knowing the law and I am glad you and skye and the boy are ok. I wonder what the grandfather's attitude would of been if the dog had managed to attack either you or Skye, I don't think he would of been so flippant with his response.


----------



## ami_j

sam they have as much right as i do to take the reps. as they are in good condition you would have to sign them over they CANNOT take them. you can tell them to leave and they must comply they have NO rights


----------



## sammy1969

Jai i know they cant just take them and that i can ask them to leave but she was getting more and more antsy and to be honest the frame of mind I was in I would of ended up hitting her if she had carried on and she was saying she was going to get the animal welfare officer in here who can take them you know the one fromt he local council so i gave in just to keep the peace.


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> I can just imagine Skye sitting there with his head cocked thinking 'what the hell is that lunatic playing at'?
> 
> That would make sense, the kid having just finished school but if I was the grandfather I'd be telling him if he wanted to walk the dog he wouldn't be doing it on a bike or out of my line of sight, but then that's how I was raised.


Exactly my point, Katie!!! :2thumb:

Sammy I read your post cos katie quoted it and then i went back to read it cos I couldn't work out how I'd missed it, that's why I commented on what I thought about a heat mat on the side of a viv.

I just cut out your hammock and bonding pouch. I've used some of the new style fleece that's more like fur than fleece cos it's lovely and warm and it's all bright coloured circles - very bright and cheerful and hopefully nice and cosy warm.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Jai i know they cant just take them and that i can ask them to leave but she was getting more and more antsy and to be honest the frame of mind I was in I would of ended up hitting her if she had carried on and she was saying she was going to get the animal welfare officer in here who can take them you know the one fromt he local council so i gave in just to keep the peace.


no the animal welfare officer cant take perfectly healthy animals from you. they can ask you to rehome but they have no grounds to take them and they cannot unless you sign over


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Exactly my point, Katie!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Sammy I read your post cos katie quoted it and then i went back to read it cos I couldn't work out how I'd missed it, that's why I commented on what I thought about a heat mat on the side of a viv.
> 
> I just cut out your hammock and bonding pouch. I've used some of the new style fleece that's more like fur than fleece cos it's lovely and warm and it's all bright coloured circles - very bright and cheerful and hopefully nice and cosy warm.


Ahhh right I see Eileen Must admit the pouch and hammock sound good will be interesting to see the fleece material if I havent strangled them before it arrives lol little swines that they are mind you the fights they are now starting to have can be a bit hair raising but thakfully only last a minute unless Stitch decides he wants to bully the hell out of Milo.
Eileen can cats loose their hair through stress as Nero hs started to loose his again and this time hasnt had any flea treat ment or anything changed. It is a round patch at theback of his neck which appered over night after he got scared by fireworks and rather large thunderstorm?

Jai you should know I would never hand over my babies lol, they would have to pry them out of my dead hands first lol. I know the council welfare officers can get the paperwork done quicker to get your animals removed with a warrant and that there should be good grounds before they willdo so but our local one is very much up the RSPCA's backside and always sides with them so hence why I didnt want to take the chance.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And I bet, because you aren't expecting to enjoy it, that you do! :2thumb:
> 
> Not long back back from walking the dog and another frustrating experience! :roll:
> 
> I was walking up from an underpass connecting 2 housing estates and was about 30yds from the exit onto a street, Skye stopped for a poo. I pulled him up short, told him to sit and stay and started to pick it up. Just as I finished I saw a lady walking her children back from school towards me with a black lab on a lead.
> 
> As Skye was still sitting where I'd told him, I just held the leader up short and told him to 'leave' and the lady, dog and children walked past and he watched them with great interest and managed not to bark with excitement, so I was thrilled.
> 
> I praised him and turned to start walking again when down the road towards me came a boy, about 9-10 year old on a bike with a very large, and overweight, Malamute on a long leash. When he saw Skye he stopped, but didn't get off his bike and said "Ooh, this is going to be difficult". I'd sat Skye down and he was relatively calm, so I asked the boy why and he replied "because this dog pulls and he's very strong".
> 
> So I told him that my dog wasn't friendly and if his dog came over to him, he would very likely go for him and I said "so what I suggest you do is get off your bike, so you can control the dog better" and that was as far as I got, because the dog then lunged towards me, pulling him off the bike and then dragging him and the bike along the road towards me!
> 
> Thankfully it stopped before it reached me and the boy managed to get up and stand up his bike, so I told him he was too young to be in charge of a dog anyway and where was his parents and he told me his grandfather was 'up there', pointing towards the estate. So I told him to go back to his grandfather, give his grandfather the dog and never walk the dog while he was on a bike or get out of sight of his grandfather again - still no sign of the grandfather during all this interchange.
> 
> he turned and went back where he'd come from and I followed slowly behind. When the road opened out into the street, there was the grandfather sauntering along without a care in the world. The boy went over to him and he asked if the boy was all right. I told him that the dog had just pulled the boy off the bike and along the road and did he know it was against the law for a child under 16 to be in sole charge of a dog and he said yes! :bash:
> 
> So I told him in that case he should take his responsibilities for his grandson a bit more seriously and not allow the boy on the bike with the dog out of his sight, as if the dog had reached my dog and they'd started fighting while the boy was on the ground, he could have been hurt.
> 
> I despair! :whistling2:


 
Totally irresponsible:bash: Some people dont deserve to be in charge of kids or animals:devil:

Sammy, I agree with the rest, what use is a heat mat on the side of a viv when it works on contact!!

Col and Clark the new baby is so cute:flrt:
Hi Katie and Jai *waves*



Ive been to the sanctuary today. Yesterday we agreed to take 4 x 6 week old kittens but when they arrived they were tiny but luckily they brought the mum too plus an older kitten, all crawling in fleas and in poor condition. They didnt belong to the people who rang but a girl the lady had been training in selling Avon. Its a very long winded story as other animals are involved and now the RSPCA due to a rabbit that starved to death:devil:


----------



## sammy1969

I know Shell I agree also and when I put this across to the worker concerned she said that it was the safest place for it lol, so they could not get burned or harmed in any way. I was always taught that the heat mat went under the substrate as they were touch sensitive etc and was somewhat gobsmacked when told i was endangering my lizards. I just cant believe that not even the worker that has arranged for this specialist worker to come here doesn't even know where it should be placed I mean do they not give them any training on this or is it a case of they get a couple of hours and nothing is really taught to them about husbandry as the stuff they come out with is just ridiculous.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, I get infuriated with people who don't control their dogs when out walking too, its asking for trouble. :bash:

Well we didn't end up going to the Beverley Knight concert as the guys we were going with, & whom got the tickets, had to have their eldest Pointer put to sleep at tea time. We could've gone after getting the tickets from them, but we didn't want to bother them, so we gave it a miss. Instead we went out for a meal at an Italian restraunt.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

What a shame about last night Colin.

I forgot to tell you all cos I was a bit upset about it yesterday, but Graham, the guy whose garden the squirrels are in, rang me yesterday morning to tell me that one has escaped! :bash:

When we explained how to build the pen we asked them to put paving slabs down, but for some reason he didn't want to do that and was talking about laying wire underneath the grass. Then Barry took him to see the pen he'd built (with the pavings slabs laid down) and showed him what we were describing to him, including the full width area blocked off from the squirrels with the feeding hatch so that you could enter the area, close the door and feed and if a squirrel escaped through the hatch it would still be trapped in the 'tardis' area.

Anyway when barry went up there was no slabs down and there were gaps between the wooden 'walls' and the grass because of the ground being uneven. Graham said he had railway sleepers at the farm and he was going to bury them into the ground surface along the base of the pen. When Barry went back on the Saturday there was no sign of him or the sleepers, but when he went back on Sunday the sleepers were there ready cut and Barry spent all day digging them down to ground level and buttressing them against the 'walls'. However, there wasn't a piece there for him to lay along the back of the pen, so he was just hoping that the fence the pen was built against would stop them escaping because the wire was a good few inches into the ground.

Sadly it wasn't. It would appear that the squirrel was burying nuts (he found 3 hazelnuts in the hole) and had found its way to freedom.

To say I'm gutted would be an understatement, because if they'd only just laid paving slabs like we suggested this wouldnt' have happened and after 7 weeks of careful nurturing, they've basically allowed one to escape in 5 bloody days!! :bash:


----------



## CE1985F

Hi all,

Thanks for the congrats!


Happy Birthday Colin you old Bugger!!!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh no Eileen  Poor squiggle..silly man  Has he seen it nearby at all? If it was nearby would it come to you or Barry or are they past that point?

Happy birthday Colin!


----------



## feorag

:blush: Oops!!!

Happy Birthday Colin! :2thumb:










To be honest katie he might still come to me, but the garden is so huge the chances of finding him are pretty slight.

I told him to throw food on top of the pen every day when he is feeding the other 2 so that if the kitten comes back there will be food out for it. Of course the other squirrels in the area will also help themselves, so he'll have to throw out a lot. he was talking about buying some squirrel feeders and putting them up on the trees, which would help a lot.

I guess the escapee isn't much worse off than he would have been if the drey had never fallen out of the tree, as the area is so quiet and so protected that I'm sure he will already be caching away food and as long as they are putting food out, I'm hoping he'll be OK.

ETA: Finally finished your pouch and hammock Sammy - is this OK for you? I have more material to make up if you don't like the colour.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh no Eileen, what a shame! Hopefully he'll either return to the pen or pal up with other Reds.

Thanks you Eileen & Katie for the birthday wishes, 30 today - eep!


----------



## feorag

Why you're still a bit bairn Colin!! :lol2:

My son's nearly 10 years older than you!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## sammy1969

HI Everyone 

Col Happy Birthday hunny xxxx 
Glyn says he feels your pain as he turned 30 on the 1st October this year. I wish I were 30 again it was over a decade ago that I was that young.

Eileen the pouch and hammock are lovely I love the lining colour and I think my boys will look quite smart in both of them. Did you see my question about Nero last night and him loosing hair due to stress, is this possible? I know he is making bigger by scratching as I caught him doing so this morning.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Why you're still a bit bairn Colin!! :lol2:
> 
> My son's nearly 10 years older than you!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> Col Happy Birthday hunny xxxx
> Glyn says he feels your pain as he turned 30 on the 1st October this year. I wish I were 30 again it was over a decade ago that I was that young.
> 
> Eileen the pouch and hammock are lovely I love the lining colour and I think my boys will look quite smart in both of them. Did you see my question about Nero last night and him loosing hair due to stress, is this possible? I know he is making bigger by scratching as I caught him doing so this morning.


Thanks Sammy xx


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Glyn says he feels your pain as he turned 30 on the 1st October this year. I wish I were 30 again it was over a decade ago that I was that young.
> 
> Eileen the pouch and hammock are lovely I love the lining colour and I think my boys will look quite smart in both of them. Did you see my question about Nero last night and him loosing hair due to stress, is this possible? I know he is making bigger by scratching as I caught him doing so this morning.


:roll2: PMSL! Sammy I'm over twice your age!

I did see your question and I'm really sorry, but by the time I'd posted about my escapade with the boy and the Mal I'd totally forgotten.

I think cats can lose their hair due to stress - often it's caused by over-grooming, which in itself is a sign of stress, although if it's at the back of the neck it sounds like it's in an area he can't reach???


----------



## ami_j

what Eileen you are 80?


----------



## cloggers

ami_j said:


> what Eileen you are 80?


I was thinking that!!


----------



## sammy1969

THank you Eileen. HE can reach with his front paws the area where he is balding and I have seen him scratching at it this morning making it bigger i was watching the hair just fall out through his claws so made him stop.
I cant believe you are over 80 Eileen. 
I hate fireworks my poor cats are scared to death,apart from Dante who thinks I am going to let him out whilst they are going off, as if, the dogs are thanks to you Eileen alot better than they have ever been. They are still nervous but not barking at every bang and they are both lead on their bed under my coffee table quietly for the first time ever.


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> what Eileen you are 80?





cloggers said:


> I was thinking that!!


Me too!! No way. Liar.

Happy Birthday, Col!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

I think she might have read it wrong...if not i hope i look that good at 80 :rotfl:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> what Eileen you are 80?


:blush: Sorry everyone - senior moment - I was replying to Sammy's thread, but meant to say I was over twice Glyn's age, not Sammy's :blush:

None of our animals reacted at all tonight. Someone 2 doors down from us had a firework party and there were bangings going on all night - at one stage something was whizzing and banging constantly for probably over 3-5 minutes and none of our even lifted up their heads!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys!

Eileen, your never 60+ !!! :gasp:

BTW, you were mentioned (sort of) on Harry Hills TV Burp, when he showed a clip of Countryfile : victory:


----------



## feorag

I thought you knew that Colin??? I will be 65 next month! mg: Scary thought! :gasp:

I was happily sitting watching "Come Dancing" when I got a text from a girl I used to work with to say that my house had just been on "Harry Hill" :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I thought you knew that Colin??? I will be 65 next month! mg: Scary thought! :gasp:
> 
> I was happily sitting watching "Come Dancing" when I got a text from a girl I used to work with to say that my house had just been on "Harry Hill" :roll2: PMSL!!


Nooo!!! Well you look bloody good deary! :notworthy:


----------



## feorag

:rotfl: Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Your welcome hun!

Clark got me series 1, 2 & 3 of meerkat manor on DVD for my birthday :2thumb:

We're at Blackpool & Fylde Toy Dog Society's open show tomorrow. I doubt we'll get anywhere though, as there will be many of the bigger people in Chihuahuas there.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :blush: Sorry everyone - senior moment - I was replying to Sammy's thread, but meant to say I was over twice Glyn's age, not Sammy's :blush:
> 
> None of our animals reacted at all tonight. Someone 2 doors down from us had a firework party and there were bangings going on all night - at one stage something was whizzing and banging constantly for probably over 3-5 minutes and none of our even lifted up their heads!


:lol2: 
you still look bloody good for your age : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Hi all Ive been busy keeping Mindy calm, she hates fireworks:devil: as does Elmo he took refuge in the wardrobe 

I read the age thing and thought it was Eileen having a very senior moment:lol2:
I hope you had a good day Col and wished you happy birthday on fb x

Ive walked over 4 miles today collecting pinecones for the sanctuary`s Christmas fair and now my knees are bad:bash:
Im off tomorrow so will speak then xx


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> We're at Blackpool & Fylde Toy Dog Society's open show tomorrow. I doubt we'll get anywhere though, as there will be many of the bigger people in Chihuahuas there.


Don't be so negative!! :whip: good luck


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel was pretty good last night, just extra clingy. He actually asked to sit in my lap while I was at the computer at one point *lol* He hid behind my legs for most of the evening, until we started to distract him with toys.


----------



## feorag

AFternoon everyone!

Not the best start to our day when the phone rang at 8:15am!! It was Grahame to say that they’d borrowed a trap and had managed to catch the squirrel overnight but it was at death’s door, so what could they do! He thought it was dehydrated so was drip feeding water with Stress powder in it. So I explained how to test for dehydration and he came back and said it wasn’t, so I told him it would be hypothermia (had to happen on the coldest night we’ve just about had so far this year) and to put it in a covered dark box with some towelling and put it somewhere warm and we would come straight up.

During the conversation he also mentioned that another one had escaped and jumped on Caroline’s head while they were getting the other one out of the trap :gasp:
 
Fortunately by the time we got there (they’re an hour’s drive away) the squirrel was in a box sitting on a folded blanket on top of the Aga and had come around and was moving about and grunting away. I had a good look at her and she seem subdued, but fit and well, so we moved her away from the direct heat (before she did dehydrate :lol: and had a cup of coffee, after which we took her back to the pen. During the conversation they said that the other one had escaped yesterday, but they'd re-set the trap after taking the other one out and had caught it straight away, so it was back in the pen! So Graham has now put a paving slabs in the escape corner and all exits hopefully are now covered
 
The hypothermic one mooched about quite happily on the floor of the pen and then jumped up, but her judgement was slightly impaired and she misjudged a couple of jumps, but she was active enough and ended up jumping into the squirrel feeder, where she sat for the rest of the time we were observing them, just eating. :2thumb: 
 
I thought I’d ended my responsibility for them when I handed them over, but I see now that I haven’t, so it wasn’t the best start to my morning, but at least all 4 are now back in the pen and this time we hope the base has been corrected and there are no more escape areas for them to dig out of.

However, by way of compensation saw a gorgeous buzzard sitting on a very low tree right alongside the main A1 on the way home – and of course I didn’t have my camera!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> AFternoon everyone!
> 
> Not the best start to our day when the phone rang at 8:15am!! It was Grahame to say that they’d borrowed a trap and had managed to catch the squirrel overnight but it was at death’s door, so what could they do! He thought it was dehydrated so was drip feeding water with Stress powder in it. So I explained how to test for dehydration and he came back and said it wasn’t, so I told him it would be hypothermia (had to happen on the coldest night we’ve just about had so far this year) and to put it in a covered dark box with some towelling and put it somewhere warm and we would come straight up.
> 
> During the conversation he also mentioned that another one had escaped and jumped on Caroline’s head while they were getting the other one out of the trap :gasp:
> 
> Fortunately by the time we got there (they’re an hour’s drive away) the squirrel was in a box sitting on a folded blanket on top of the Aga and had come around and was moving about and grunting away. I had a good look at her and she seem subdued, but fit and well, so we moved her away from the direct heat (before she did dehydrate :lol: and had a cup of coffee, after which we took her back to the pen. During the conversation they said that the other one had escaped yesterday, but they'd re-set the trap after taking the other one out and had caught it straight away, so it was back in the pen! So Graham has now put a paving slabs in the escape corner and all exits hopefully are now covered
> 
> The hypothermic one mooched about quite happily on the floor of the pen and then jumped up, but her judgement was slightly impaired and she misjudged a couple of jumps, but she was active enough and ended up jumping into the squirrel feeder, where she sat for the rest of the time we were observing them, just eating. :2thumb:
> 
> I thought I’d ended my responsibility for them when I handed them over, but I see now that I haven’t, so it wasn’t the best start to my morning, but at least all 4 are now back in the pen and this time we hope the base has been corrected and there are no more escape areas for them to dig out of.
> 
> However, by way of compensation saw a gorgeous buzzard sitting on a very low tree right alongside the main A1 on the way home – and of course I didn’t have my camera!!


 
Did I miss the post about the escaped squirrel?
Not a good start to the day, I hope they will now stay contained until spring. It seems you will have to supervise them for the rest of the winter :roll:

What did you do so wrong that your house appeared on Harry HIll(I cant stand him)?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Did I miss the post about the escaped squirrel?
> Not a good start to the day, I hope they will now stay contained until spring. It seems you will have to supervise them for the rest of the winter :roll:
> 
> What did you do so wrong that your house appeared on Harry HIll(I cant stand him)?


You must have- it's about 3 pages back after my post about the boy and the Mal.

Harry was just doing his usual bit of mickey taking. Showed the footage of Adam walking along the forest talking about red squirrels and Harry said "oh goody I like red squirrels" and then it cut back to Adam saying that we weren't going to see any red squirrels here - back to Harry looking disappointed and philosophical. Then cut back to the squirrel kittens and Adam walking up our street saying that they'd been rescued and were living in a house in Cramlington and then back to Harry kinda saying "great" Just one of his lighter p*sstakes. Although I was worried what he might have said (especially about the stuff in my utility room) before I saw it! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Don't be so negative!! :whip: good luck


Well Indy was placed 3rd in Smooth Coat Chihuahua Junior, but I wasn't happy with the judge - the first thing she did when I stood Indy on the table was grab her back-end, making Indy jump a bit! Thick old bat, you ALWAYS approach a dog from the front!!! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Did I miss the post about the escaped squirrel?
> Not a good start to the day, I hope they will now stay contained until spring. It seems you will have to supervise them for the rest of the winter :roll:
> 
> What did you do so wrong that your house appeared on Harry HIll(I cant stand him)?


Oi, don't you speak ill of Harry!!! <shakes fist>


----------



## feorag

Very silly thing to do indeed, Colin - did you complain???

3rd in Junior is a better result than you were expecting! :2thumb: Well done Indy!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You must have- it's about 3 pages back after my post about the boy and the Mal.
> 
> Harry was just doing his usual bit of mickey taking. Showed the footage of Adam walking along the forest talking about red squirrels and Harry said "oh goody I like red squirrels" and then it cut back to Adam saying that we weren't going to see any red squirrels here - back to Harry looking disappointed and philosophical. Then cut back to the squirrel kittens and Adam walking up our street saying that they'd been rescued and were living in a house in Cramlington and then back to Harry kinda saying "great" Just one of his lighter p*sstakes. Although I was worried what he might have said (especially about the stuff in my utility room) before I saw it! :lol2:


I sooooooo wanted it to show you on the show & for Harry to make some remarks :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Very silly thing to do indeed, Colin - did you complain???
> 
> 3rd in Junior is a better result than you were expecting! :2thumb: Well done Indy!


Well the judge knew she'd done wrong as she told Indy that she should have come to the front end first - pfft


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I sooooooo wanted it to show you on the show & for Harry to make some remarks :2thumb:


PMSL!!! I was scared to watch it in case he did just that - when I hear the remarks he makes on "You've been framed" at what's in the background of people's houses I was very wary!! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Well the judge knew she'd done wrong as she told Indy that she should have come to the front end first - pfft


Bit late after the fact!!! Silly biddy!!! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> PMSL!!! I was scared to watch it in case he did just that - when I hear the remarks he makes on "You've been framed" at what's in the background of people's houses I was very wary!! :lol2:
> 
> Bit late after the fact!!! Silly biddy!!! :bash:


He makes You've been Framed even more funny with his narration :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You must have- it's about 3 pages back after my post about the boy and the Mal.
> 
> Harry was just doing his usual bit of mickey taking. Showed the footage of Adam walking along the forest talking about red squirrels and Harry said "oh goody I like red squirrels" and then it cut back to Adam saying that we weren't going to see any red squirrels here - back to Harry looking disappointed and philosophical. Then cut back to the squirrel kittens and Adam walking up our street saying that they'd been rescued and were living in a house in Cramlington and then back to Harry kinda saying "great" Just one of his lighter p*sstakes. Although I was worried what he might have said (especially about the stuff in my utility room) before I saw it! :lol2:


 
I dont know how I missed that:blush:



Zoo-Man said:


> Oi, don't you speak ill of Harry!!! <shakes fist>


He makes me cringe:devil:


----------



## lovemysnakes

Hi there all. Ive not used this thread before, or many of the domestic pet threads at all really - i keep iguanas, snakes, mice and rabbits and in a couple of weeks time i will be collecting a gorgeous blue point birman cat - at least i think shes blue, maybe lilac but sadly she doesnt have propper gloves so not pure but shes beautiful all the same. 

1) she has a very nice temprement and is a house cat. She currently lives with rabbits and seems to get along with them well, im just wondering if anyone else have a *birman with rabbits* in their home? 

my three netherland dwarfs are part time house rabbits - meaning when im out, so are they. 

2) im also wondering what people would suggest for* cat litter* - i live in a flat and will have the litter tray in the bathroom but of course still want to reduce smell as much as possible - having a female i hope she wont be as smelly as males. 

i havnt had a cat for many years so am very excited! 

3) also could anyone recommend a selection of good *cat foods*? I was thinking about using science plan and another dry food that i could get from my vetinary practice. 

4) can you over *groom* birmans? im hoping to groom her once a week as it is something i enjoy - as does she. 

thanks for any advice given


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Shell195 said:


> I dont know how I missed that:blush:
> 
> He makes me cringe:devil:


I don't know how you missed it either!

I like his sarcastic wit,but to be honest I always record the show, because when he gets, what I think is too silly, I ff through it. I just like to watch the things he manages to pick up on in TV shows and hear his comments.

Lovemysnakes - a lot of questions, so I'll answer them one at a time.

Birmans are beautiful cats, I assume you mean her gloves are mismatched and not correct according to the Standard of Points, but that doesn't make her a pure Birman, just not a show quality one - that's all. Unless of course she is only half Birman?? To answer your questions:

1) there aren't many Birman owners come onto this forum that I've seen, so I'mnot sure if anyone has them with rabbits, but I have Somalis (which are another semi-longhaired breed, known for being more 'wired up' than most breed and certainly more than Birmans) and mine ran free with all my rabbits, which weren't house rabbits, but had free running in the garden and also in the house, without any problems whatsoever.

2) Everyone has their own favourite cat litter. Over the 25 years that I've owned and bred cats I've tried almost all of them, some I liked, some I hated and never used more than once. Then I discovered Oko Plus and to be honest I'd never use anything else now. It's wood based but unlike the wooden pellets it's very small pieces of wood and is very lightweight. The advantage of it is that it's a "clumping litter" which means that it clumps not only around the faeces, but also the urine, so when a cat wees in the tray it forms and instant lump of solid litter that you can scoop out, so you scoop out the wees and the poos which keeps the smell to a minimum. Also I found that some of the cheaper litters, such as the clay based litters, especially the ones that don't clump I ended up with the smell of the litter not just the urine. It is more expensive than some of the other litters, but it lasts for so much longer, because you're removing the waste every day and the remaining litter just doesn't pick up the smell, so you can just top it up when the level gets low. It does 'track' slightly, but again because it's lightweight it hoovers up very easily. Finally depending on where you live you can get it delivered or some PaHs sell it.

3) I think any of the balanced complete dried foods works very well for most cats, I would just say avoid cheap supermarket dried food as the magnesium/calorie ratio isn't balanced properly and that can cause lower urinary tract problems.

4) You can overgroom any cat if you groom it the wrong way. She will need regular grooming anyway, especially under her forelegs and between her hindlegs as those are the areas that will knot up first. I would use a comb on her, rather than a brush and just regularly comb her through so you can easily find any knots - once a week isn't too much as long as you are combing the hair and not "stripping" it.

Any more questions just ask cos we're all here to help and between us regulars on this thread there is a wealth of cat experience, among other things! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody  Just getting ready to head out to work.


----------



## feorag

I'm doing my second Blue Cross assembly talk this afternoon - same school, just the KS2 children and at the moment my house looks like Santa's grotto cos I've started wrapping my Christmas presents!

:gasp: Yes, you heard right!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Bloody hell Eileen Ive not even bought Christmas presents yet, let alone wrapped them:gasp:

Its cold and miserable here and I have to go to the sanctuary soon.


----------



## lovemysnakes

feorag said:


> Lovemysnakes - a lot of questions, so I'll answer them one at a time.
> 
> Birmans are beautiful cats, I assume you mean her gloves are mismatched and not correct according to the Standard of Points, but that doesn't make her a pure Birman, just not a show quality one - that's all. Unless of course she is only half Birman??
> 
> 
> 
> thanks feorag, her gloves are mismatched but i believe she is full birman - she certainly looks full birman. once ive got her i shall post pictures
> she has a really gentle and playful temprement.
> 
> 1) does anyone know how much one would expect to pay for a female birman of this standard as a young adult?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> 1) there aren't many Birman owners come onto this forum that I've seen, so I'mnot sure if anyone has them with rabbits, but I have Somalis (which are another semi-longhaired breed, known for being more 'wired up' than most breed and certainly more than Birmans) and mine ran free with all my rabbits, which weren't house rabbits, but had free running in the garden and also in the house, without any problems whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> My Netherland dwarfs are very laid back little rabbits so im sure she will be fine with them, i suppose i will just have to keep an eye on interaction, i wouldnt ever leave the rabbits alone with her anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Everyone has their own favourite cat litter. Over the 25 years that I've owned and bred cats I've tried almost all of them, some I liked, some I hated and never used more than once. Then I discovered Oko Plus and to be honest I'd never use anything else now. It's wood based but unlike the wooden pellets it's very small pieces of wood and is very lightweight. The advantage of it is that it's a "clumping litter" which means that it clumps not only around the faeces, but also the urine, so when a cat wees in the tray it forms and instant lump of solid litter that you can scoop out, so you scoop out the wees and the poos which keeps the smell to a minimum. Also I found that some of the cheaper litters, such as the clay based litters, especially the ones that don't clump I ended up with the smell of the litter not just the urine. It is more expensive than some of the other litters, but it lasts for so much longer, because you're removing the waste every day and the remaining litter just doesn't pick up the smell, so you can just top it up when the level gets low. It does 'track' slightly, but again because it's lightweight it hoovers up very easily. Finally depending on where you live you can get it delivered or some PaHs sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had a look online at the oko plus and i can see its £20 for 30kg including delivery. How long would you expect 30kg to last for one female cat? i imagine quite a while.
> Other than this i was thinking about the wood based litter?
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I think any of the balanced complete dried foods works very well for most cats, I would just say avoid cheap supermarket dried food as the magnesium/calorie ratio isn't balanced properly and that can cause lower urinary tract problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been looking at the royal food range - is it really worth spending that extra money on breed specific foods?
> Do i have to feed wet food? i would prefer not to and to feed RAW - i breed mice and was thinking i could make up my own raw food containing mouse, chicken and fish using a a food processor and then storing it in the freezer.
> obviously there would be a combination of dry food and raw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) You can overgroom any cat if you groom it the wrong way. She will need regular grooming anyway, especially under her forelegs and between her hindlegs as those are the areas that will knot up first. I would use a comb on her, rather than a brush and just regularly comb her through so you can easily find any knots - once a week isn't too much as long as you are combing the hair and not "stripping" it.
> 
> Any more questions just ask cos we're all here to help and between us regulars on this thread there is a wealth of cat experience, among other things! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cloggers

You're wrapping presents already?!
I haven't even decided what I'm getting people yet 

Been to see my mate in blackburn again today, he's got a court date, but they're considering giving him bail now, which was a massive no at the beginning , not sure why thats changed but oh well

I'm off to my Nannas for tea now, so I'll see you all in a bit


----------



## ami_j

im super organised this year all my mums presents have been bought and arrived. maybe a couple of stocking filler type things to get for her though. Its at christmas im glad we have a small family haha. some stuff to get for the dog but its stuff he needs anyway , but it might as well be for christmas :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone
Have had a quiet day aftera panicky weekend as Natwest's banking system went down so couldn't get to my account at all and needed to pay two bills saturday or would incur charges for late payments and yesterday I found my tiniest multimate whohad been attacked by its mother before it got here had buried itself under the bedding and passed away. I am so gutted we had called he Tiny tyke and she was only about 2cm long in body but beautifully marked in brown and white.

Lovemysnakes

I use catsan clumping litter due to one of my cats is autistic and wont use anything else and will midden if I try to change it to anything else. I find it doesn't give off much smell and I do have 5 cats all moggies lol, again it clumps around feaces and keeps the urine in one place It isn't as good as oko which I have tried on Feorag's recomendation and i would prefer it to catsan but Figaro will not use it at all and i would think for one cat oko would last a good 2 or 3 months with regular removal of feaces.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell Eileen Ive not even bought Christmas presents yet, let alone wrapped them:gasp:


You know I start buying for next Christmas in the January sales and all year round, so that by now I've got most of my presents bought!

I now need to look at what I already have and what I need so that I can start finalising my presents. I like to buy in the sales cos the way I look at it is, if I buy everything at half price then I can buy everyone twice as much and I like that very much!!!

My aim always was to have all my presents bought by November so that I knew what money I had left to spend on Christmas goodies for us for the Christmas period.

It's Daniel's birthday tomorrow, so now when I send Barry into the loft to get out his birthday present, I just tell him to bring down everything that's up there and I wrap the lot, then by the end of November all my Christmas responsibilities are over and I can just look forward to Christmas - it works, trust me!!! :grin1:




lovemysnakes said:


> thanks feorag, her gloves are mismatched but i believe she is full birman - she certainly looks full birman. once ive got her i shall post pictures
> 
> If that's all that's wrong with her, then she'll be a full Birman - I'm wondering why you don't know whether she's a blue or a lilac though because there's a great difference in those 2 colours.
> 
> 1) does anyone know how much one would expect to pay for a female birman of this standard as a young adult?
> 
> To be honest the way that I see it really, an adult pedigree cat doesn't have a value as such, so advising a price is difficult. Me personally I would give away any of my adult cats if I couldn't keep them, (to an approved home of course = not willy nilly to just anyone), but I would advise anyone not to pay more than £50-£100 for an adult pedigree cat and that would depend on whether it was neutered or not.
> 
> 
> My Netherland dwarfs are very laid back little rabbits so im sure she will be fine with them, i suppose i will just have to keep an eye on interaction, i wouldnt ever leave the rabbits alone with her anyway.
> 
> That makes perfect sense. I brought home an 8 week dwarf lop rabbit and introduced her to my household of 4 cats without any problems whatsover. She even used to try to snuggle underneath them like they were her mother and they never bothered.
> 
> Ive had a look online at the oko plus and i can see its £20 for 30kg including delivery. How long would you expect 30kg to last for one female cat? i imagine quite a while.
> 
> I would say that that would last you about 7+ months. A large size bag used to last us about 2 months when we had 8 cats and were filling 4/5 litter trays.
> 
> Other than this i was thinking about the wood based litter?
> 
> I would be very careful about introducing the wood pelleted type litter - lots of cats hate this litter and refuse to use it - we had one like that, he would pee in it, but used to poo beside the tray, so we gave up on that.
> 
> Whatever litter you choose bring back some of the litter it is used to and gradually every day introduce a bit more of the new litter, that way you avoid a 'litter strike', where the cat doesn't like the new litter and refused to use it.
> 
> Ive been looking at the royal food range - is it really worth spending that extra money on breed specific foods?
> 
> I've never used that - for me at the end of the day a cat is a cat, diet specific is very different though and I would use that if the cat had a diet problem.
> 
> Do i have to feed wet food? i would prefer not to and to feed RAW - i breed mice and was thinking i could make up my own raw food containing mouse, chicken and fish using a a food processor and then storing it in the freezer.
> obviously there would be a combination of dry food and raw.
> 
> You can feed cats BARF, but cats have an absolute need for Taurine so you have to be careful to feed taurine rich meat. So you need to research the subject far more for cats than for dogs imao, as dogs can live on a vegetarian diet, whereas cats can't.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening all. I just watched on Channel 4, Hippo: Natures Great Feast. It was fab! Anyone watch it?


----------



## feorag

No, missed it - been catching up on stuff I'd recorded!


----------



## sammy1969

No i missed it too Col i am watching Merlin series 2 on dvd which I brought Glyn for his birthday.


----------



## feorag

Oh, I luvs Merlin, I do!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Evening all. I just watched on Channel 4, Hippo: Natures Great Feast. It was fab! Anyone watch it?


 
I watched it:2thumb: How brave were those Hyenas with the crocs :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - I'm off to Royal Quays for a shoppy day with Anyday Anne - Tuesday today cos I've got a school tomorrow at the Sanctuary.

Must leave you all laughing - someone sent me this clip this morning. I PMSL when I watched. A good start to the day! :lol2:

The Tug Toner - YouTube


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I watched it:2thumb: How brave were those Hyenas with the crocs :gasp:


I love Spotted Hyenas :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - I'm off to Royal Quays for a shoppy day with Anyday Anne - Tuesday today cos I've got a school tomorrow at the Sanctuary.
> 
> Must leave you all laughing - someone sent me this clip this morning. I PMSL when I watched. A good start to the day! :lol2:
> 
> The Tug Toner - YouTube


Eileen i love you I was sipping myself laughing at that clip and I needed cheering up after having a row with my upstairs neighbour earlier. Is that legal lol I no wonder the men have smiles on their faces I thought the first thing was suggestive but the tug toner OMG what a piece of equipment? Could you seriously sit and watch a man training using the tug toner without laughing your had off.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: It was the man in the car that did it for me!! Imagine pulling up alongside him at traffic lights! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

I wish I knew what Ami_j liked but I can't see anything! :sad:


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> :lol2: It was the man in the car that did it for me!! Imagine pulling up alongside him at traffic lights! :lol2:


Hilarious, you had me very nearly wetting myself. "now you can tug with a friend". Bwa ha ha ha!!


----------



## punky_jen

Hi all, hows you all doing? 

Im getting kitty no.4 next week  I can't wait. He is a black and white tux baby


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I wish I knew what Ami_j liked but I can't see anything! :sad:


Ami_J! thats very formal Eileen :lol2:

Its pics of Jen's kittys on a cat tower :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Nix said:


> Hilarious, you had me very nearly wetting myself. "now you can tug with a friend". Bwa ha ha ha!!


Have you seen the shake weight? :rotfl:


----------



## Nix

Yeah they are all in that ad!


----------



## Nix

Took this picture of my cat on the 6th. completely unedited!


Cyber Kitty Keiko...all your catnips are belong to us.


----------



## sammy1969

OMG Eileen I think I would have a heart attack from ssiping myself with laughter if I did draw up beside him at traffic lights.


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* thought I'd share


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've just heard from a friend that he had to have his eldest Whippet, Spud, put to sleep 2 weeks ago. She was my favouriite of all his Whippets, & I hadn't seen my friend or Spud for about 18 months when we visited him about 2 months ago. My friend was suprised that Spud paid me any attention, as he said she normally doesn't bother with visitors. She must've remembered me, bless her. RIP Spud x


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> Hi all, hows you all doing?
> 
> Im getting kitty no.4 next week  I can't wait. He is a black and white tux baby


Ooh, photos when you get him!

BTW not that this has anything to do with this thread, but have you lost weight? You look like you have in your Avatar??



ami_j said:


> Ami_J! thats very formal Eileen :lol2:


Not formal, just me being fascetious cos the post read "Ami_j liked this"



Zoo-Man said:


> I've just heard from a friend that he had to have his eldest Whippet, Spud, put to sleep 2 weeks ago. She was my favouriite of all his Whippets, & I hadn't seen my friend or Spud for about 18 months when we visited him about 2 months ago. My friend was suprised that Spud paid me any attention, as he said she normally doesn't bother with visitors. She must've remembered me, bless her. RIP Spud x


Aw, what a shame! RIP Spud!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ooh, photos when you get him!
> 
> BTW not that this has anything to do with this thread, but have you lost weight? You look like you have in your Avatar??
> 
> Not formal, just me being fascetious cos the post read "Ami_j liked this"
> 
> Aw, what a shame! RIP Spud!


Oh i see :lol2: 

RIP Spud


----------



## ami_j

Look who is growing like a weed :lol2:
Dex in may









Dex now


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Ive not been about :gasp: Ive seen that video before:lol2: How do they keep their faces straight:whistling2: Congrats on your new kitty Jen and great cat tower photo Jen, why cant Eileen see it?
RIP Spud x

Im at the vets tomorrow at 4.30 with Bambi and Murphy for their 6 month health checks and Chewie the Rex variant(previous head tilt) isnt to good so hes going too. Im actually quite worried about Chewie as he has lost quite a bit of weight recently although he is very bright and eating well.
Mowgli has brought out the best in Sid, hes a different cat and loves to come for snuggles on the bed and plays fetch with his pipecleaner. If Mowgli comes to play on our bed Sid follows as hes totally in love with him:flrt:Who would have thought a nekkid kitty could change a cats life the way he has done with Sid:no1:
Im going to measure Mowgli tomorrow as hes outgrown his sock:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Sorry Ive not been about :gasp: Ive seen that video before:lol2: How do they keep their faces straight:whistling2: Congrats on your new kitty Jen and great cat tower photo Jen, why cant Eileen see it?
> RIP Spud x
> 
> Im at the vets tomorrow at 4.30 with Bambi and Murphy for their 6 month health checks and Chewie the Rex variant(previous head tilt) isnt to good so hes going too. Im actually quite worried about Chewie as he has lost quite a bit of weight recently although he is very bright and eating well.
> Mowgli has brought out the best in Sid, hes a different cat and loves to come for snuggles on the bed and plays fetch with his pipecleaner. If Mowgli comes to play on our bed Sid follows as hes totally in love with him:flrt:Who would have thought a nekkid kitty could change a cats life the way he has done with Sid:no1:
> Im going to measure Mowgli tomorrow as hes outgrown his sock:lol2:


awww lovely lil Mowgli:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Bless Mowgli!!!


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone! Didn't have time to come on here this morning as we had a school visit today - 60 reception age children doing Percy the Park Keeper at school so they wanted to meet a fox, a hedgehog and a Barn Owl!

Then we had a meeting after the school left at 2:00pm to discuss fundraising and what everyone was doing.

We were just finishing off when Megan (Kim & Allan's daughter) came rushing into the kitchen say, "mum, whatever dad asks, say yes"

Turned out there was a man at the door with a box of 7 baby rabbits which he said he found abandoned in Cramlington. Now Kim and Allan aren't taking in animals at the moment because their future is so insecure, but Megan was making a fuss about taking them in, Allan told Kim to make a decision and Kim told Allan he looked after the animals so it was his choice, but said to Megan that if they took them they would have to try and rehome them. So Allan took them because he just can't say no.

Then we all had to go into intensive care, where we've put them to quarantine and have a look and I, of course, had to get one out for a cuddle and then another and then another and suddenly all 7 were out for cuddles. Kim took some photos which she's going to e-mail to me and I'm going to put a thread on here to see if anyone will take them.

They look about 8-12 weeks old - all kind of sooty fawn, 1 longhair, 6 shorthairs and incredibly pretty!

How did you get on at the vets, Shell?


----------



## Shell195

Not long back from the vets. The 2 dogs are in good health, both have grade 2 heart murmurs which is good news as they have been the same for a 18 months now. Chewie has been given different antibiotics and a long lasting steroid injection and a vit b injection. The vet weighed him(3.6 kg:gasp and said if he continued to drop weight he would take bloods but otherwise keep an eye on him for 4 weeks and see if he mends. Obviously hes to go back sooner if he doesnt get better. The vet asked me if I was sure of his age(which I am) as he looks an old cat when in fact hes 10.


----------



## Shell195

Forgot to tell you, the BBC rang us on Monday to see if we could attend a CBBC program they are filming on Sunday in Preston.They wanted 3 of us there with some hedgehogs, I declined the kind offer of me being filmed :whistling2:so Sarah, Amanda and Rebecca are going instead. I have no idea what program its for though. I feel this is another Eileen moment *lol*

Fingers crossed the baby buns find new homes


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mmm, I wonder what TV programme they're filming? Don't they want a strapping young man with Chihuahuas? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, I wonder what TV programme they're filming? Don't they want a strapping young man with Chihuahuas? :lol2:


:lol2: Maybe you should go along and watch the filming


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Maybe you should go along and watch the filming


I could be one of those annoying people who keep walking past in the background...... :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Not long back from the vets. The 2 dogs are in good health, both have grade 2 heart murmurs which is good news as they have been the same for a 18 months now. Chewie has been given different antibiotics and a long lasting steroid injection and a vit b injection. The vet weighed him(3.6 kg:gasp and said if he continued to drop weight he would take bloods but otherwise keep an eye on him for 4 weeks and see if he mends. Obviously hes to go back sooner if he doesnt get better. The vet asked me if I was sure of his age(which I am) as he looks an old cat when in fact hes 10.


That's a light weight for a Rex, Shell - no wonder you're worried! And 10 is really just middle age isn't it?

I hope it works



Shell195 said:


> Forgot to tell you, the BBC rang us on Monday to see if we could attend a CBBC program they are filming on Sunday in Preston.They wanted 3 of us there with some hedgehogs, I declined the kind offer of me being filmed :whistling2:so Sarah, Amanda and Rebecca are going instead. I have no idea what program its for though. I feel this is another Eileen moment *lol*
> 
> Fingers crossed the baby buns find new homes


:lol2: Pretty soon we'll have to change this into the "TV Personality chat thread" :roll2: PMSL!!!

I wonder what the programme is?? Do tell us when you find out.



Zoo-Man said:


> I could be one of those annoying people who keep walking past in the background...... :lol2:


:lol2: that reminded me that when my friend Daphne and I went to America to look for Maine ***** for her, we had a flight change at Chicago airport and found ourselves in among a crowd of people. Then we saw Macauley Culkin and realised they were filming "Home Alone II". So I said come on lets get in on the filming to Daphne and we pushed to the front and stood in the crowd behind Macauley Culkin and a guy with a "Home Alone II" baseball cap came along and asked us to move because were were in the line of the camera! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I could be one of those annoying people who keep walking past in the background...... :lol2:


Have you noticed how they look directly into the camera everytime they walk past:lol2:



feorag said:


> That's a light weight for a Rex, Shell - no wonder you're worried! And 10 is really just middle age isn't it?
> 
> I hope it works
> 
> It is isnt it  Hes a rex variant and was bigger than the full rex we have although he looks very oriental. The vet did say that if he gets worse he will run bloods but wanted to try different anti b`s and steroids first. As Im feeding Chewie little and often hes become my best friend and follows me about which hes never done before.
> 
> :lol2: Pretty soon we'll have to change this into the "TV Personality chat thread" :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> I wonder what the programme is?? Do tell us when you find out.
> 
> :lol2: that reminded me that when my friend Daphne and I went to America to look for Maine ***** for her, we had a flight change at Chicago airport and found ourselves in among a crowd of people. Then we saw Macauley Culkin and realised they were filming "Home Alone II". So I said come on lets get in on the filming to Daphne and we pushed to the front and stood in the crowd behind Macauley Culkin and a guy with a "Home Alone II" baseball cap came along and asked us to move because were were in the line of the camera! :lol2:


Only you Eileen, only you:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I said we were genuine Geordies from England and did they not want us in the background, but he said no! :sad: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I said we were genuine Geordies from England and did they not want us in the background, but he said no! :sad: :lol2:


:lol2:Miserable gits


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That's a light weight for a Rex, Shell - no wonder you're worried! And 10 is really just middle age isn't it?
> 
> I hope it works
> 
> :lol2: Pretty soon we'll have to change this into the "TV Personality chat thread" :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> I wonder what the programme is?? Do tell us when you find out.
> 
> :lol2: that reminded me that when my friend Daphne and I went to America to look for Maine ***** for her, we had a flight change at Chicago airport and found ourselves in among a crowd of people. Then we saw Macauley Culkin and realised they were filming "Home Alone II". So I said come on lets get in on the filming to Daphne and we pushed to the front and stood in the crowd behind Macauley Culkin and a guy with a "Home Alone II" baseball cap came along and asked us to move because were were in the line of the camera! :lol2:


Only you, Eileen, could go to America to look for a bloody cat!!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Have you noticed how they look directly into the camera everytime they walk past:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Only you Eileen, only you*:lol2:


:gasp: SNAP, again! Freaky day for us eh? :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

did anyone see the pics i posted on here yesterday?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> did anyone see the pics i posted on here yesterday?


I did Jai. You can really see how Dex has grown, going from the crate size : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I did Jai. You can really see how Dex has grown, going from the crate size : victory:


aye ...want to wean him out of needing it , hes getting a bit big for it and we dont have space for another one haha we barely have the room for that one :lol2:
i got your pm, will reply when less busy: victory:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> did anyone see the pics i posted on here yesterday?


I did J, hes certainly grown into a big boy:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I did J, hes certainly grown into a big boy:flrt:


He is still a pain in the ass:devil:
hoping to procure some calm down herbs, like what Eileen uses for Skye, as his separation anxiety needs nipping in the bud


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aye ...want to wean him out of needing it , hes getting a bit big for it and we dont have space for another one haha we barely have the room for that one :lol2:
> *i got your pm, will reply when less busy*: victory:


Ok hun :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok hun :2thumb:




how are your bunch? 

omg i will need address pm's soon for christmas cards...i wrote my list today haha! i should really get an address book


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - another damp, dreich, cloudy day up here! :roll:


Zoo-Man said:


> Only you, Eileen, could go to America to look for a bloody cat!!! :lol2:


We actually bought 2! We bought a breeding queen in Phoenix and then went to Florida and bought a stud cat from Orlando! It was a great holiday! We stayed in Tucson and hired a car, so managed to get an overnight trip to the Grand Canyon (my one stipulation!) after we left Phoenix, then called back into Phoenix on the way home, so Daphne could make her final choice. We also managed to get__utmb=223647768.11.10.132092157 I was made up about, having been brought up on old cowboy films. Then we went to Florida and managed to get a trip to Cape Kennedy to see the original Space Shuttle (Daphne's one stipulation).



ami_j said:


> He is still a pain in the ass:devil:
> hoping to procure some calm down herbs, like what Eileen uses for Skye, as his separation anxiety needs nipping in the bud


I would definitely give them a try Jaime! :2thumb:

I was speaking on the phone to Elise and "This Morning" was on TV, but I'd turned the sound down! Suddenly I glanced at the TV and they were showing CCTV footage of a yob in Ramsgate walking along a road, carrying a cat by the tail, spining around as he went. It was in the Daily Mirror and they said the RSPCA is hunting for the guy. :bash:

Photos of the abandoned baby rabbits.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - another damp, dreich, cloudy day up here! :roll: We actually bought 2! We bought a breeding queen in Phoenix and then went to Florida and bought a stud cat from Orlando! It was a great holiday! We stayed in Tucson and hired a car, so managed to get an overnight trip to the Grand Canyon (my one stipulation!) after we left Phoenix, then called back into Phoenix on the way home, so Daphne could make her final choice. We also managed to get__utmb=223647768.11.10.132092157 I was made up about, having been brought up on old cowboy films. Then we went to Florida and managed to get a trip to Cape Kennedy to see the original Space Shuttle (Daphne's one stipulation).
> 
> I would definitely give them a try Jaime! :2thumb:
> 
> I was speaking on the phone to Elise and "This Morning" was on TV, but I'd turned the sound down! Suddenly I glanced at the TV and they were showing CCTV footage of a yob in Ramsgate walking along a road, carrying a cat by the tail, spining around as he went. It was in the Daily Mirror and they said the RSPCA is hunting for the guy. :bash:
> 
> Photos of the abandoned baby rabbits.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
How sick are those morons, I missed it but it sounds awful:bash:

Those buns are gorgeous, hopefully it wont be long until they find new homes


----------



## Amalthea

What gorgeous, runny babbits!!


----------



## feorag

Aren't they just! I so regret disposing of my big rabbit hutch and outdoor run etc.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I saw photos of the scum-bag swinging the poor cat around in The Sun this morning - hope gets caught & someone swings him round his his 'tail'! :bash:

Eileen, Im sure with Barry's skills, he could knock you up a nice hutch & run ........ :whistling2: hehe


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> We also managed to get__utmb=223647768.11.10.132092157 I was made up about, having been brought up on old cowboy films.


WTF is that? :gasp:
I typed "We also managed to get to Tombstone, which I was made up about", so how did it turn into that! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, Im sure with Barry's skills, he could knock you up a nice hutch & run ........ :whistling2: hehe


He did Colin - about 22 years ago. A beautiful big hutch on legs off the ground, 6 ply yacht wood, separate bedroom, 2 feet height inside - everything the breeder I bought my first rabbit off specified, he even had a sheet of double glazing perspex, which he cut to size, that we could put in the mesh section when a deep freeze was forecasted to keep out the cold.

:lol2: He built it in the garage and it was too wide to get through the garden gate, so we had to carry it through the house, through the living room, cos the kitchen door was narrower than the living room door and out through the french window just to get it in the garden! :lol2:

And when the last 2 rabbits died and I said I wasn't giving them the time I had earlier, because I was working more than I was when I first started keeping rabbits, so I was going to sell off all the equipment before i could change my mind, he warned me that if I did change my mind that he would not be building me another one!

6 months later I gave up my secretarial job and went to volunteer at the sanctuary, so was working 1 or 2, maximum 3 days a week, but it was too late.

So I wouldn't dare mention him building me one again.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> WTF is that? :gasp:
> I typed "We also managed to get to Tombstone, which I was made up about", so how did it turn into that! :lol2:
> 
> He did Colin - about 22 years ago. A beautiful big hutch on legs off the ground, 6 ply yacht wood, separate bedroom, 2 feet height inside - everything the breeder I bought my first rabbit off specified, he even had a sheet of double glazing perspex, which he cut to size, that we could put in the mesh section when a deep freeze was forecasted to keep out the cold.
> 
> :lol2: He built it in the garage and it was too wide to get through the garden gate, so we had to carry it through the house, through the living room, cos the kitchen door was narrower than the living room door and out through the french window just to get it in the garden! :lol2:
> 
> And when the last 2 rabbits died and I said I wasn't giving them the time I had earlier, because I was working more than I was when I first started keeping rabbits, so I was going to sell off all the equipment before i could change my mind, he warned me that if I did change my mind that he would not be building me another one!
> 
> 6 months later I gave up my secretarial job and went to volunteer at the sanctuary, so was working 1 or 2, maximum 3 days a week, but it was too late.
> 
> So I wouldn't dare mention him building me one again.



"Oh Barry, it's just a temporary thing...honest :whistling2:"

Then when he's got attached it's too late? :razz: He does seem very handy though, seems such a shame to waste all that DIY talent 

Gorgeous buns too <3


Jai Dex is looking scrummy and absolutely massive :flrt:

And not sure how unobservant I am but only just noticed the team dita signatures and feel like I've missed something, I saw about the split on FB but I didn't want to pry as it seemed such an emotional time. So I do feel a tad lost at the minute. I hope she's okay.


----------



## ami_j

Thanks Katie  he is certainly alot bigger but he isnt as big as he looks in pics haha my friend expected him to be twice the size :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

ami_j said:


> Thanks Katie  he is certainly alot bigger but he isnt as big as he looks in pics haha my friend expected him to be twice the size :lol2:


Must admit when I first set sight on those snow shovels...I mean feet when you first got him I was a little bit worried he was going to be the size of a horse :razz:


----------



## ami_j

pmsl! he has very dobermanish feet. yet he is only about 19 inchs to the shoulder and 21 inches long. he weighs just over 15kg. so surely he is far too small to be a doberman cross :S also people are saying they can see more staffy in him now. even had beagle hinted at. though they did say he was jrt x staff and when i asked about the ears they said there was beagle too.. he is an enigma haha


----------



## feorag

Been quiet on here tonight! :whistling2:

I've called in a few times, but nothing happening to indulge in conversation!

So I'm off to bed, but I'll tell you a funny story first.

When we had the school visit at the Sanctuary on Wednesday, as I said they were doing "Percy the Park Keeper" and apparently Percy's favourite animal is the mole, but we don't have any moles to show children.

So on the way to show them the foxes I stopped at a molehill (of which we have plenty!) and showed it to the children asking what they thought it was. Someone guessed correctly, so to continue the education I explained how they built tunnels underground and the hills of soil were where they were excavating the tunnels and kicking the soil outside.

And then I said "so if moles live under the ground and never come up to the surface, what do you think they eat" and one boy threw his hand up in the air with great gusto and when I ask him to answer the question his answer was:



Chicken Nuggets!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Been quiet on here tonight! :whistling2:
> 
> I've called in a few times, but nothing happening to indulge in conversation!
> 
> So I'm off to bed, but I'll tell you a funny story first.
> 
> When we had the school visit at the Sanctuary on Wednesday, as I said they were doing "Percy the Park Keeper" and apparently Percy's favourite animal is the mole, but we don't have any moles to show children.
> 
> So on the way to show them the foxes I stopped at a molehill (of which we have plenty!) and showed it to the children asking what they thought it was. Someone guessed correctly, so to continue the education I explained how they built tunnels underground and the hills of soil were where they were excavating the tunnels and kicking the soil outside.
> 
> And then I said "so if moles live under the ground and never come up to the surface, what do you think they eat" and one boy threw his hand up in the air with great gusto and when I ask him to answer the question his answer was:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Nuggets!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


:rotfl:

Eileen before you go , how long does your herb tub last? how much do you use? does he eat it ok? is it like a one size fits all portion? and how long did it take to work?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> "Oh Barry, it's just a temporary thing...honest :whistling2:"
> 
> Then when he's got attached it's too late? :razz: He does seem very handy though, seems such a shame to waste all that DIY talent
> 
> Gorgeous buns too <3
> 
> 
> Jai Dex is looking scrummy and absolutely massive :flrt:
> 
> And not sure how unobservant I am but only just noticed the team dita signatures and feel like I've missed something, I saw about the split on FB but I didn't want to pry as it seemed such an emotional time. So I do feel a tad lost at the minute. I hope she's okay.


I PM'd you Katie


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Been quiet on here tonight! :whistling2:
> 
> I've called in a few times, but nothing happening to indulge in conversation!
> 
> So I'm off to bed, but I'll tell you a funny story first.
> 
> When we had the school visit at the Sanctuary on Wednesday, as I said they were doing "Percy the Park Keeper" and apparently Percy's favourite animal is the mole, but we don't have any moles to show children.
> 
> So on the way to show them the foxes I stopped at a molehill (of which we have plenty!) and showed it to the children asking what they thought it was. Someone guessed correctly, so to continue the education I explained how they built tunnels underground and the hills of soil were where they were excavating the tunnels and kicking the soil outside.
> 
> And then I said "so if moles live under the ground and never come up to the surface, what do you think they eat" and one boy threw his hand up in the air with great gusto and when I ask him to answer the question his answer was:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Nuggets!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


:lol2: kids eh?

A friend of mine works as a primate keeper at Port Lymphe zoo in Kent, & they were doing some work one day when they found a mole above ground. They put it in a glass tank whilst they worked out what was the matter, & the mole broke the glass & escaped!!! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Been quiet on here tonight! :whistling2:
> 
> I've called in a few times, but nothing happening to indulge in conversation!
> 
> So I'm off to bed, but I'll tell you a funny story first.
> 
> When we had the school visit at the Sanctuary on Wednesday, as I said they were doing "Percy the Park Keeper" and apparently Percy's favourite animal is the mole, but we don't have any moles to show children.
> 
> So on the way to show them the foxes I stopped at a molehill (of which we have plenty!) and showed it to the children asking what they thought it was. Someone guessed correctly, so to continue the education I explained how they built tunnels underground and the hills of soil were where they were excavating the tunnels and kicking the soil outside.
> 
> And then I said "so if moles live under the ground and never come up to the surface, what do you think they eat" and one boy threw his hand up in the air with great gusto and when I ask him to answer the question his answer was:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Nuggets!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


 
PMSL:roll2:



Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: kids eh?
> 
> A friend of mine works as a primate keeper at Port Lymphe zoo in Kent, & they were doing some work one day when they found a mole above ground. They put it in a glass tank whilst they worked out what was the matter, & the mole broke the glass & escaped!!! :gasp:


 
:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


ami_j said:


> Eileen before you go , how long does your herb tub last? how much do you use? does he eat it ok? is it like a one size fits all portion? and how long did it take to work?


Sorry Jaime, I'd already gone! :roll:

We reckon a tub lasts us about 2-3 months, although they do advise that you give double the dose for the first 2 weeks to get it into their system, so your first tub won't last that long. The dosage is 1 scoop twice a day over their food (smells lush - well at least to me!), but you can reduce that by half once it's in their system. We feed a dried food and so sometimes a bit is left on the bottom of the dish, but when i feed him though I pour a bit of hot water over the top and sprinkle the herbs over so that they stick better to the dried food - it certainly has never stopped him eating it, even when we first added it. Hard to say how long it takes to work, as I said on another thread, at first we weren't sure that it was working, because obviously in the early days he was making a slow improvement. When we realised that it worked was when we finished the second tub and stopped giving it, to see if there was any difference within a few days he started getting very restless, pacing the floor etc and just didn't seem able to relax, so now we don't question it - we just give it to +him and I think he'll stay on it for a long time yet to be honest.#=]#

Calm Down! - CSJ Herbs for Dogs - CSJK9 Ltd.


Zoo-Man said:


> A friend of mine works as a primate keeper at Port Lymphe zoo in Kent, & they were doing some work one day when they found a mole above ground. They put it in a glass tank whilst they worked out what was the matter, & the mole broke the glass & escaped!!! :gasp:


:gasp: Good God - Supermole! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!Sorry Jaime, I'd already gone! :roll:
> 
> We reckon a tub lasts us about 2-3 months, although they do advise that you give double the dose for the first 2 weeks to get it into their system, so your first tub won't last that long. The dosage is 1 scoop twice a day over their food (smells lush - well at least to me!), but you can reduce that by half once it's in their system. We feed a dried food and so sometimes a bit is left on the bottom of the dish, but when i feed him though I pour a bit of hot water over the top and sprinkle the herbs over so that they stick better to the dried food - it certainly has never stopped him eating it, even when we first added it. Hard to say how long it takes to work, as I said on another thread, at first we weren't sure that it was working, because obviously in the early days he was making a slow improvement. When we realised that it worked was when we finished the second tub and stopped giving it, to see if there was any difference within a few days he started getting very restless, pacing the floor etc and just didn't seem able to relax, so now we don't question it - we just give it to +him and I think he'll stay on it for a long time yet to be honest.#=]#
> 
> Calm Down! - CSJ Herbs for Dogs - CSJK9 Ltd.:gasp: *Good God - Supermole!* :lol2:


I know eh! I wouldn't like that monster tunneling under my garden - the house would probably shudder! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

thanks Eileen  got some ordered, hopefully it eases him a bit, he wont even sleep downstairs while we are upstairs. never mind going out without him


----------



## feorag

I hope it works for you Jaime.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I hope it works for you Jaime.


me too, its not nice seeing him so wound up


----------



## sammy1969

HI Guys need some urgent advice. How long do I leave it before putting up posters etc on a missing cat? Dante went out at 7am yesterday morning and we havent seen him since, my mate Angie said she saw him at around 8pm last night but he didnt come home like he usually does at around 1am and we have been up allnight trying to find him but no one has seen him around. He is very well known in the area even with the people who walk their dogs in the field opposite me as he has no fear of their dogs and often walks with us when we take Mysty and Storm for a walk causing quite the spectacle as they have never seen it before. I am so worried as Figaro my autistic cat relies on him so much and he is middening already as Dante hasn't come home. Dante is neutured so he usually doesn't wander far and he does have I.D on his collar etc and two huge bells so makes alot of noise on his travels and he is wary of others but not of myself GLyn or Angie, I just dont know how long to leave it to put up posters as i really need him home for Figaro's sake


----------



## feorag

That's a tough one Sammy. Being missing for 24 hours isn't long from the point of view of him being out. By that I mean he may not be lost - he may just have had a bad fright and be hiding and might come back tonight now that it's dark.

However, I would be out tomorrow morning if it was me to put out posters.


----------



## sammy1969

THank you Eileen I will defo be out tomorrow now if he doesnt turn up tonight which so f ar he hasnt but it is early yet I have left messages on various answer machines of local rescues but cant get hold of vets till tomorrow as they're all just giving emergency numbers for treatment. Will get Glyn to make up the posters now to post everywhere tomorrow I just hope he turns up for Figaro's sake as well as mine. My one fear is that my upstairs neighbour has taken him somewhere just to be bitchy as she hates him and me an the fact I call for him at night.


----------



## sammy1969

HE IS HOME worse for wear eg he has a broken tooth and a swollen chin so will need to take him to vets tomorrow and for as long as I can I will be keeping him in but I know he hates it.


----------



## feorag

Just pm'd you, but it's good to know he's back home! :2thumb:

Let us know how you get on at the vets.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Phew, thak god he returned home Sammy. Hope he gets on at the vets ok tomorrow.


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you both
I have had a chance to have a quick look at his mouth and it does have damage to it but he wont let me have a good look He has a swelling on the left side of his mouth and his left top canine is broken and there is blood round his mouth but he wont let me clean it up to see if there is any more damage. He is able to eat however if gingerly which I think is a good thing but I do think he is in pain. He is also very mummified and doesnt seem to want me to move off the sofa and keeps clawing my head everytime I go to move he is behind me on the back of the sofa. So I can see him sleeping on my back tonight which he hasn't done since he was a kitten but as long as he is ok I dont mind.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you both
> I have had a chance to have a quick look at his mouth and it does have damage to it but he wont let me have a good look He has a swelling on the left side of his mouth and his left top canine is broken and there is blood round his mouth but he wont let me clean it up to see if there is any more damage. He is able to eat however if gingerly which I think is a good thing but I do think he is in pain. He is also very mummified and doesnt seem to want me to move off the sofa and keeps clawing my head everytime I go to move he is behind me on the back of the sofa. So I can see him sleeping on my back tonight which he hasn't done since he was a kitten but as long as he is ok I dont mind.


Its a godo sign that he is eating, but I wouldn't feed him much incase the vet needs to sedate/anaesthetise him in the morning hun.


----------



## Shell195

Im so glad hes home Sammy. Have you checked his claws as if they look frayed he could have had a bump by a car


----------



## sammy1969

I have only let him have a little to eat Col just incase as they say great minds think alike lol and he is finding dry food hard to chew so he hasn't eaten any ofit to be honest. 
Shell his claws are fine that was one of the first things I checked as i thought the same thing tbh but nope they are still sharp as needles as my thigh can atestify too lol as he was kneading it earlier,I am definately thinking he has been kicked or punched in the face from the way it has swollen and tbh I am more inclined towards kicked as I dont think he would let anyone get close enough to his face to punch him in it. He is currently asleep behind me on the back of the sofa but you can see he is not completely comfortable and his poor face looks awful.The other bit of good news is Figaro is alot happier and has finally eaten and he is currently curled up asleep as well.


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

How's Dante this morning, Sammy?


----------



## cloggers

Morning 

Glad he's back home Sammy, nothing worse than worrying!!

Well, last night was the 5th bad night Ozzy has had, ripping stuff apart, crying, attacking the stare gate to get to us. She's not coping since my mum started full time, even though shes not being left any longer than usual. It's just me and my mum aren't there, but shes got the boys :roll:

Last night was the worst, ripped the couch apart, so my mum went down to let her outside, instead of going outside, she launched right upstairs and p*ssed on my mums bed :devil:

So today, my mums off out to PAH, she has a list :shock: DAP, some anti-anxiety tablets, and a thundershirt. Obviously we're not going to try all the things at once, or expect miracles but we need to sort this out. 

Though I do have a question, something someone recommended to us, but we're really not sure. Would an older, calmer dog help her? Having the company sort of thing? 
Really at my wits end and I've got enough going on at the moment..


----------



## feorag

To be totally honest Chloe, I don't think having an older, calmer dog would make a great deal of difference.

When I moved in with Barry I had my old, very calm Afghan Hound who he'd grown up with and Amber, Barry's more excitable, outgoing GSD, but Leo still ate the kitchen! So it didn't stop him doing that. I do believe that GSD's do go through this stage in adolescence and that they eventually do grow out of it though.

I've never heard of a thundershirt, so just googled it and found myself wondering if it would have any effect on Skye's anxieties, especially his barking - I no longer go throught he drive thru if I want a cup of coffee at McDonalds, because I can't hear a word the staff are saying as he barks continually as soon as he sees them - so if you do try Ozzy on one I'd be interested to see whether you find it makes any difference?


----------



## cloggers

I didn't think an older dog would help, just something someone had suggested.

I'm hoping tbh that it is a phase and if it is then I can cope, but the GSD trainer we had out a month or so back said some of it isn't 'normal', I would have loved to carry on sessions with him, but at £120 an hour..
The thundershirt I've heard nothing but good things about, it also has a money back guarantee, so if it doesn't work we can take it back. I'm hoping it does the trick, even if it just takes the slight edge off.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: £120 an hour! Wow! The guy I got out for Skye only charged £30 an hour and he works with a lot of difficult and aggressive dogs.


----------



## cloggers

I know :shock: Though trainers seem to all be pretty highly priced round here, and the fact that I wanted a breed specific guy made it go up :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Sammy, how is Dante?

Jai Ive read about those thunder shirts before, how much was it? GSD really are bad for anxiety problems but do get better once they have matured. How long is she left on her own?

I spent all night coughing:bash: Ive just spent the last 2 hours cleaning out the small furries. Ive bonded my new chinnie with Chilli and they get on really well even though Pippy has cataracts. The woman I took her off said she didnt like coming out of her cage and just sat there, what a load of rubbish, she spends the whole time bouncing round the room with Chilli:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I hope Dante is ok today Sammy.

Chloe, sorry to hear Ozzy is acting up.


----------



## cloggers

Thanks Colin, hopefully we'll get her sorted.



Shell195 said:


> *Jai* Ive read about those thunder shirts before, how much was it? GSD really are bad for anxiety problems but do get better once they have matured. How long is she left on her own?


I presume you meant me :lol2:
It was £35 from pah, though it's £30 if you order online. They've sold twenty so far an had none returned! 45 day money back guarantee.
I'm hopin it is just a phase, but we'll just have to help her through it. She's left for a total of eight hours, but she doesn't destroy anything then. It's when we go to bed she's playing up. 
Though she's had it on 4ish hours now and I promise if this continues, everyone should own one. My mums just gone out and she's not even cried and shes curled up on the couch with me, when normally she'd be bouncing off walls!


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Thanks Colin, hopefully we'll get her sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you meant me :lol2:
> It was £35 from pah, though it's £30 if you order online. They've sold twenty so far an had none returned! 45 day money back guarantee.
> I'm hopin it is just a phase, but we'll just have to help her through it. She's left for a total of eight hours, but she doesn't destroy anything then. It's when we go to bed she's playing up.
> Though she's had it on 4ish hours now and I promise if this continues, everyone should own one. My mums just gone out and she's not even cried and shes curled up on the couch with me, when normally she'd be bouncing off walls!


:lol2: Chloe of course I meant you. That sounds promising, I was wondering if my rottie would benefit from one so I shall be keen to hear updates:no1:


----------



## ami_j

Im looking to maybe get one of these for Dexter too tbh


----------



## cloggers

I'm gonna start a thread on our progress with it tomorrow, really hoping this is our answer!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Jai Ive read about those thunder shirts before, how much was it?





cloggers said:


> I presume you meant me :lol2:?


:roll2: PMSL!! Your turn to have a senior moment! :lol2:

Sorry to hear you've got a bad cough though Shell - hope that's as far as it gets.

That's amazing Chloe - I might get myself one, even if I just use it in the car to try it out first, cos Skye in the car nowadays is dreadful for barking. No-one is allowed to get near the car - not even if they're in a car behind or alongside us!!! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!! Your turn to have a senior moment! :lol2:
> 
> Sorry to hear you've got a bad cough though Shell - hope that's as far as it gets.
> 
> That's amazing Chloe - I might get myself one, even if I just use it in the car to try it out first, cos Skye in the car nowadays is dreadful for barking. No-one is allowed to get near the car - not even if they're in a car behind or alongside us!!! :roll:


 
As you know my friends breeds GSD and her daughter has a young male(not her mums breeding) he is a nightmare in the car and does what Skye does. I think I may suggest a thunder shirt to her.
Im full of senior moments at the minute:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I'm seriously thinking about getting one for Skye actually. When visitors come to call he just gets incredibly wound up and it takes him ages to calm down so apart from the car I can see it might make a difference in the house too.

Does it say anything about whether it will be need to be a 'permanent' kind of thing - I mean not worn permanently, but it will remain something a dog will need permanently or whether once it has realised there is no need to behave that way it will eventually not be needed?

Shell, forgot to tell you I still haven't finished Rach's cardigan yet - just about finished sewing it up and then just the button bands to knit - that's the painful bit! so I went to my local wool shop, but they'd sold out of the bright red wool, so I'll have to wait for it to come back in again.


----------



## Shell195

Haha Chris is chatting to someone on Xbox live who comes from Newcastle and his brother lives in Morpeth, he knows all about Eileens squirrels pmsl you just cant get away from her celeb status

Now im all hot and bothered as Ive just had the headphones on and been talking to him:gasp:That accent really does something for me:flrt:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: You and a Geordie accent - of course the guy in Morpeth will probably have a posh accent, cos Morpeth is a bit posh you know!

Not everyone likes my celebrity status - I've been getting a right thrashing from someone on the Autumnwatch forum, because I'm making all these wild animals into playthings! :roll:

Shell, did you see my post cos I think we cross posted, but mine ended up on the bottom of the previous page and yours started off a new one, so you might have missed it.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Eileen, stop making playthings out of rare British mammals please!!! And put that bloody Scottish Wildcat back where you found it, & that Otter, & those White-Tailed Sea Eagles shouldn't be in your bathroom either!

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm seriously thinking about getting one for Skye actually. When visitors come to call he just gets incredibly wound up and it takes him ages to calm down so apart from the car I can see it might make a difference in the house too.
> 
> Does it say anything about whether it will be need to be a 'permanent' kind of thing - I mean not worn permanently, but it will remain something a dog will need permanently or whether once it has realised there is no need to behave that way it will eventually not be needed?
> 
> Shell, forgot to tell you I still haven't finished Rach's cardigan yet - just about finished sewing it up and then just the button bands to knit - that's the painful bit! so I went to my local wool shop, but they'd sold out of the bright red wool, so I'll have to wait for it to come back in again.


 

If you cant get red another colour will do, just not a pale one as hes a very greasy kitten:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: You and a Geordie accent - of course the guy in Morpeth will probably have a posh accent, cos Morpeth is a bit posh you know!
> 
> Not everyone likes my celebrity status - I've been getting a right thrashing from someone on the Autumnwatch forum, because I'm making all these wild animals into playthings! :roll:
> 
> Shell, did you see my post cos I think we cross posted, but mine ended up on the bottom of the previous page and yours started off a new one, so you might have missed it.


 
What stupid people they are:bash: I bet these are the people who would rather let nature run its course:devil:


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Eileen, stop making playthings out of rare British mammals please!!! And put that bloody Scottish Wildcat back where you found it, & that Otter, & those White-Tailed Sea Eagles shouldn't be in your bathroom either!
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2:


I think he's just a grumpy old man to be honest, because I'm not the only person he's been nasty to, but he really seems to have got the bit between his teeth with me and has twice had a go at me on 2 different threads, so it got very personal in the end. He kept saying he'd leave me to have the last word,but every time I did, he came back! :lol2:

Shell, once I've finished Rach's cardigan I'll go back to the shop, cos it's just local and see if the red has come in yet, otherwise I'll get another colour.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all.:lol2:
> 
> 
> I think he's just a grumpy old man to be honest, because I'm not the only person he's been nasty to, but he really seems to have got the bit between his teeth with me and has twice had a go at me on 2 different threads, so it got very personal in the end. *He kept saying he'd leave me to have the last word,but every time I did, he came back!* :lol2:
> 
> Shell, once I've finished Rach's cardigan I'll go back to the shop, cos it's just local and see if the red has come in yet, otherwise I'll get another colour.


 
He sounds like some members on here:lol2: Thats fine about the wool, do we get to see Rach`s baby cardi when its finished?


----------



## feorag

I thought the same myself.

The cardigan isn't for a baby it's for Rach herself, which is why it's taken so long to knit, cos she's a grown up! That's why I prefer to knit small things, because I get bored knitting big things, but of course I'll post a photograph when it's finished.

It was Daniel's 5th birthday last week and his party is this morning, so I'm off in half an hour to face paint.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I thought the same myself.
> 
> The cardigan isn't for a baby it's for Rach herself, which is why it's taken so long to knit, cos she's a grown up! That's why I prefer to knit small things, because I get bored knitting big things, but of course I'll post a photograph when it's finished.
> 
> It was Daniel's 5th birthday last week and his party is this morning, so I'm off in half an hour to face paint.


I didnt realise you knitted big things too, you really must post a photo when its done. Im off to the sanctuary later but until then its cleaning:bash: My coughs a lot better and never woke me up last night:2thumb:

Remember I told you about the sanctuary hedgehogs being filmed as part of a kids program?

"Some of our team will be attending Deadly days out on Sunday at Avaham Park at Preston, with some hedgehogs. They will be educating children about hedgehogs and native wildlife. Deadly days out are organinsed by the BBC, and hopefully it will be on CBCC next saturday!"


----------



## kemist

Shell195 said:


> I didnt realise you knitted big things too, you really must post a photo when its done. Im off to the sanctuary later but until then its cleaning:bash: My coughs a lot better and never woke me up last night:2thumb:
> 
> Remember I told you about the sanctuary hedgehogs being filmed as part of a kids program?
> 
> "Some of our team will be attending Deadly days out on Sunday at Avaham Park at Preston, with some hedgehogs. They will be educating children about hedgehogs and native wildlife. Deadly days out are organinsed by the BBC, and hopefully it will be on CBCC next saturday!"


I did wonder if it was deadly days out as they are on the road now we had tix for last weekend.


----------



## kemist

I also wanted to share yodas(cat) larest weird habit he is jumping onto surfaces bedside table, top of viv, coffee table etc and knocking off any items sitting there. in the last few days has has moved an empty glass, a bunch of keys, a bottle of body lotion, a bar of chocolate, a pair of gloves and several letters. Why does my cat suddenly want to de clutter my house? He does it deliberately because he looks at it and gently taps it with his paw til it falls then sits it the spot even when the surface has loads of spsce for him to sit in.


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> I also wanted to share yodas(cat) larest weird habit he is jumping onto surfaces bedside table, top of viv, coffee table etc and knocking off any items sitting there. in the last few days has has moved an empty glass, a bunch of keys, a bottle of body lotion, a bar of chocolate, a pair of gloves and several letters. Why does my cat suddenly want to de clutter my house? He does it deliberately because he looks at it and gently taps it with his paw til it falls then sits it the spot even when the surface has loads of spsce for him to sit in.


 
Dennis does that too and seems to take great pleasure watching things fall off:lol2:


----------



## kemist

Shell195 said:


> Dennis does that too and seems to take great pleasure watching things fall off:lol2:


He has done it before with the odd item but for the last few days he has done it loads. He is sickening for something cos he is going on mad moments for hours and meowing for no reason for ages but i have no idea what, he has food, water, doesnt want to go out, has a fuss for a while then walks off as normal. I think he has just gone nutty.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I didnt realise you knitted big things too, you really must post a photo when its done. Im off to the sanctuary later but until then its cleaning:bash: My coughs a lot better and never woke me up last night:2thumb:
> 
> Remember I told you about the sanctuary hedgehogs being filmed as part of a kids program?
> 
> "Some of our team will be attending Deadly days out on Sunday at Avaham Park at Preston, with some hedgehogs. They will be educating children about hedgehogs and native wildlife. Deadly days out are organinsed by the BBC, and hopefully it will be on CBCC next saturday!"


I haven't knitted a 'big thing' for over 25 years! I knitted anything for anybody when I was younger, in return for chocolates, wine, hairdoes etc cos I didn't like to take money! :lol: I just always had to have knitting and would knit for anyone once my children (especially Iain) announced that jumpers weren't fashionable and could he have a sweat shirt! :lol2:

Then not long after I moved up here I really lost interest and for the first time since I started knitting when i was about 10-11 I just didn't enjoy it any more and stopped. I picked it up again when Elise was pregnant with Chloe, but decided I was only going to knit little things because of the time it takes to knit big things, but I must say I have enjoyed knitting this cardigan - I just worry when it's a "commission" that the person might have to wait a long time for me to finish it depending on my circumstances. 

Having said that I certainly didn't expect to lose 7 weeks of my life to the squirrels when I told Rach I would do it! She'll be too pregnant to wear it by the time it's finished! :blush:

I wondered if it was "Live & Deadly" - they were filming at the Blair Drummond Safari Park when Kim and Allan were on holiday up there, so Kim went to talk to them. They asked if we had a badger because they were having problems locating one and told her they would be filming not that far from the Sanctuary and they gave her the producer's telephone number - which happens to be the same producer as Autumn Watch, but I think when she rang the person she spoke to didn't know anything about them looking for a badger??? *shrug*


kemist said:


> I also wanted to share yodas(cat) larest weird habit he is jumping onto surfaces bedside table, top of viv, coffee table etc and knocking off any items sitting there. in the last few days has has moved an empty glass, a bunch of keys, a bottle of body lotion, a bar of chocolate, a pair of gloves and several letters. Why does my cat suddenly want to de clutter my house? He does it deliberately because he looks at it and gently taps it with his paw til it falls then sits it the spot even when the surface has loads of spsce for him to sit in.


Entertainment I would guess. Just like a baby throws its toys out of the pram so the parent will pick them up so the baby can throw them out again etc etc etc :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all.:lol2:
> 
> 
> *I think he's just a grumpy old man to be honest, because I'm not the only person he's been nasty to, but he really seems to have got the bit between his teeth with me and has twice had a go at me on 2 different threads, so it got very personal in the end. He kept saying he'd leave me to have the last word,but every time I did, he came back!* :lol2:
> 
> Shell, once I've finished Rach's cardigan I'll go back to the shop, cos it's just local and see if the red has come in yet, otherwise I'll get another colour.


He's not Fenny's new shag-piece is he??? :gasp::gasp::gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning all.:lol2:
> 
> 
> I think he's just a grumpy old man to be honest, because I'm not the only person he's been nasty to, but he really seems to have got the bit between his teeth with me and has twice had a go at me on 2 different threads, so it got very personal in the end. He kept saying he'd leave me to have the last word,but every time I did, he came back! :lol2:
> 
> Shell, once I've finished Rach's cardigan I'll go back to the shop, cos it's just local and see if the red has come in yet, otherwise I'll get another colour.


 probably just some tool who doen't know what he's talking about where as you have done this before so theres nothing to worry about

btw everyone i'm married now


----------



## feorag

Morning!

:gasp: Tom - you dark horse, you!! Congratulations to you both - no wonder you haven't had time to come on here to talk to us!


Zoo-Man said:


> He's not Fenny's new shag-piece is he??? :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Another miserable, dark, cloudy day up here again, but not so damp. I'm meeting Anyday Anne today. Her grandson is now going to nursery so she has to bring him back at 1:00 and collect him at 3:00 so I'm meeting her at our local shops to fill in the 2 hours.


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!! *waves* How's things??

Gonna be a busy week for me.... Gary's away til Thursday, but he's bringing my friend back for the weekend!  So I've got tidying to do til then. And I'm working Weds and Thurs. And then Thursday night is BREAKING DAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *squeals*


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Morning!
> 
> :gasp: Tom - you dark horse, you!! Congratulations to you both - no wonder you haven't had time to come on here to talk to us!:roll2: PMSL!!!


we only decided 3 weeks ago and only told most of the guests the night before but we had a wonderfull day



Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody!! *waves* How's things??
> 
> Gonna be a busy week for me.... Gary's away til Thursday, but he's bringing my friend back for the weekend!  So I've got tidying to do til then. And I'm working Weds and Thurs. And then Thursday night is BREAKING DAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *squeals*


 i think diana and her sister are going to go to the twilight-athon at cine world


----------



## feorag

Sounds like Barry and I, Tom.

We decided on Tuesday, got a special licence and got married on the Friday.

Well.................. actually *I* decided. :lol2: It was the end of July and the children had gone away with my ex to visit his parents for 2 weeks. Barry and I were out at the pub (seize the day!! :lol and I suggested that we go away for a little holiday weekend as we didn't have the children. His reply was that it was a "bit excessive" (one of Barry's favourite sayings cos he's married to a "bit excessive" type of woman) given that we were going away on our annual fortnight's holiday within a month.

I was really disappointed so wondered how I could turn it round to my advantage, so suggested that we got married and made it a honeymoon. After I picked him up off the floor in a dazed state, he agreed! :rotfl:
And that was how (and why) we got married! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Afternoon all!
My comprehensive write up :whistling2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/778530-wonder-thundershirts.html


----------



## Esarosa

kemist said:


> I also wanted to share yodas(cat) larest weird habit he is jumping onto surfaces bedside table, top of viv, coffee table etc and knocking off any items sitting there. in the last few days has has moved an empty glass, a bunch of keys, a bottle of body lotion, a bar of chocolate, a pair of gloves and several letters. Why does my cat suddenly want to de clutter my house? He does it deliberately because he looks at it and gently taps it with his paw til it falls then sits it the spot even when the surface has loads of spsce for him to sit in.



If you find out why he's doing this please let me know. Our youngest Phoenix (six months ish) does this with everything. If she can jump on it, it has to be bare now. She has knocked off jewellery, dvds, cds, a dvd player (luckily a smart price one!), when I'm trying to get ready at the table in a morning she's a nightmare, hair clips/grips/makeup just get shoved off straight away :lol2:

Congratulations Tom  Me and Will should have been getting married October of this year but his redundancy threw everything through a loop a couple of years back. Now we've decided we don't want a big wedding just a registry office with family will do us, hopefully after christmas.

Eileen that guy on autumnwatch sounds a bit of a pillock doesn't he.

I was at Will's parents yesterday and his grandma and mum were talking about these gorgeous red squirrels they'd seen on the telly...you really are famous, so much for ten minutes I think this is going to go on and on.

Well I'm full of a chest infection so I'm feeling a tad sorry for myself atm. Had a week of just feeling queesy at everything, Will made me a hot chocolate last week and the smell from the other room sent me hurling :lol2: so knew something was going on and hey presto chest and sinus infection..lovely jubbly. Got a couple hours kip this morning so instead of 3 hours sleep in three days i've now had six...I'm being spoilt!


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from the vet with Mowgli as he was exeptionally quiet yesterdy. He was eating and drinking but just slept the rest of the time. Worried didnt come into it as all I could see was Asbo!! This morning he was a lot more like his old self but seemed to be stiff. He could well have fell of somewhere but it still worried me/ Hes been poked, prodded, stretched had his temperature taken (normal) and even had a scan while I was there. The vet couldnt find a thing wrong with him at all but understands my fear as she was the one that dealt with Asbo during that awful time. She gave him a covering antibiotic and some painkiller just in case he was sickening for something but did her best to reassure me he didnt have any symptoms of FIP. I really did feel sick yesterday.
Hes back home now and is asleep after his big event.

Congratulations Tom that sounds like my kind of wedding:2thumb:
Katie I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Esarosa

Poor Mowgli, glad he's feeling more like himself now. Pets are such a worry aren't they.


----------



## feorag

Chloe I shall go and read your thread once I've posted on here.

Katie, sorry you're under the weather! :sad:

As far as cats knocking things off shelves - it is something they will eventually grow out of, but that's the reason why everything moveable in our house is blu-tak'd down. :2thumb:

I have never, ever wanted a big wedding - all I wanted was 2 friends to be wintesses off and get married. Needless to say my mother had a wobbly when I first announced that "You've got to have your parents at your wedding" was her response, so I gave in and my first wedding was attended by my parents, my brother and my favourite aunt & uncle, John's mother, next brother down and his wife and the youngest brother. We got married and left and they all went down the main street in Newcastle to Fenwicks for a cup of coffee! :lol2:
Second wedding I just had my parents there and third wedding I finally got what I wanted, Barry and I and 2 of my friends! Shows it's worth persevering! :roll2: PMSL!

Thanks for the comments about the squirrels and you're right about that guy - he's just a nasty piece of work.

Shell - poor you! I can well understand why you would panic after what happened with Asbo. I'm so pleased (and relieved) that he's OK.


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Sounds like Barry and I, Tom.
> 
> We decided on Tuesday, got a special licence and got married on the Friday.
> 
> Well.................. actually *I* decided. :lol2: It was the end of July and the children had gone away with my ex to visit his parents for 2 weeks. Barry and I were out at the pub (seize the day!! :lol and I suggested that we go away for a little holiday weekend as we didn't have the children. His reply was that it was a "bit excessive" (one of Barry's favourite sayings cos he's married to a "bit excessive" type of woman) given that we were going away on our annual fortnight's holiday within a month.
> 
> I was really disappointed so wondered how I could turn it round to my advantage, so suggested that we got married and made it a honeymoon. After I picked him up off the floor in a dazed state, he agreed! :rotfl:
> And that was how (and why) we got married! :lol2:


lol sounds great, we haven't even had a honeymoon yet we had a party on friday and told everyone we where getting married on saturday, had a meal out with the guests, stayed in a hotel, went out for dinner and drinks on sunday and diana was back in work today and i'm only off till wednesday, maybe we'll have a honeymoon next year.:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww Shell, glad Mowgli is ok. 

Chloe, that Thundershirt sounds like it could well be the trick!

Tom, congrats again on the impromptu wedding matey


----------



## Shell195

If I could have that type of wedding then I would marry Steve but Sophie wants to turn it into a big event and says she wont speak to us again if we do it on the quiet. Thats why Im not married again:roll2:My first wedding cost a fortune, church, big white dress and posh venue, what a waste of bloody money *lol*


----------



## ami_j

bloody hell tom lol! congrats :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Dont know if this has been posted before but it made me laugh

Cobra Cat Video


----------



## feorag

Morning all. How's Mowgli this morning, Shell? I hope he's back to his usual naughty self!


Shell195 said:


> If I could have that type of wedding then I would marry Steve but Sophie wants to turn it into a big event and says she wont speak to us again if we do it on the quiet. Thats why Im not married again:roll2:My first wedding cost a fortune, church, big white dress and posh venue, what a waste of bloody money *lol*


I just didn't want to go through another wedding to be totally honest. If I could have sent away an application form and got a licence back in the post I'd have married Barry 5 years earlier - it was the whole palaver and all that codswallop you have to say in front of other people just to get the licence that I couldn't face again.



Jaggers said:


> Dont know if this has been posted before but it made me laugh
> 
> Cobra Cat Video


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Mowgli seems to be fine this morning:2thumb:
Im off to the sanctuary shortly but cant say I feel like it as Im full of cold!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Mowgli seems to be fine this morning:2thumb:
> Im off to the sanctuary shortly but cant say I feel like it as *Im full of cold*!


Same here! My nose woke me up this morning - I could feel movement! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry you're both not so well this morning - but glad our friendship is a cyber one! :lol: Cos I feel fine at the minute! :grin1:

I forgot to say i got an e-mail from Tracey last night to say that she'd been on her overnight 1 in 6 shifts in Gateshead and a white Devon Rex had been brought in to be euthanased :sad: She said the owner said she knew me so to say hi, but that she couldn't remember her name! :roll2: PMSL!
So I e-mailed her back and said WTF good was that? I haven't a clue who the woman is! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

"Morning" everybody 

I am so irritated with Jen, my manager, today! A friend of mine is coming up from London this weekend and I've not seen her for ages... The only day I could get off while she was here is Friday, well, Jen has gone and changed the rota and put me in on Friday, even after telling me I could have the day off! And then there's now a shop floor move on Sunday night, so more time that I don't get to see Steph. I am gonna speak to Jen tomorrow and tell her that I made plans for Friday since I was off. I am fuming right now (and censored my post... are ya impressed?).


----------



## feorag

Totally not! Surely if you asked for the day off and she sanctioned it and you've now made arrangements on the strength of that agreement she can't just renege now??

I would stand your ground and tell her you've made arrangements that can't be cancelled.

Elise has just e-mailed me this latest photograph of my blue eyed girl and they're both coming up on Saturday for 10 days, so I'm mega excited! :jump:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Totally not! Surely if you asked for the day off and she sanctioned it and you've now made arrangements on the strength of that agreement she can't just renege now??
> 
> I would stand your ground and tell her you've made arrangements that can't be cancelled.
> 
> Elise has just e-mailed me this latest photograph of my blue eyed girl and they're both coming up on Saturday for 10 days, so I'm mega excited! :jump:
> 
> image


Awww, what a sweetie! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

How beautiful is she?!?!?!?

Yeah, I'm gonna call the boss tomorrow from the shop (she's less likely to ignore the phone if it's work's number, cuz all the shops and head office come up as the same) and tell her that I made plans since she said I could have the day off.


----------



## feorag

Stand your ground Jen! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> How beautiful is she?!?!?!?
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna call the boss tomorrow from the shop (she's less likely to ignore the phone if it's work's number, cuz all the shops and head office come up as the same) and tell her that I made plans since she said I could have the day off.


Kick ass girl! :devil:


----------



## lovemysnakes

sammy1969 said:


> I use catsan clumping litter due to one of my cats is autistic and wont use anything else and will midden if I try to change it to anything else. I find it doesn't give off much smell and I do have 5 cats all moggies lol, again it clumps around feaces and keeps the urine in one place It isn't as good as oko which I have tried on Feorag's recomendation and i would prefer it to catsan but Figaro will not use it at all and i would think for one cat oko would last a good 2 or 3 months with regular removal of feaces.


Thanks sammy. The cat is a rescue and has only been with the lady that rescued her for about 6 weeks. the lady is using cheap wood based litter and the cat is using it, i think ill just go straight onto oko and hope that the change in enviroment helps her adjust to a new litter, shes not been problematic regarding using her litter tray with the lady so i hope this continues with me, though expect the typical couple of accidents to start with.


----------



## feorag

Trust me, if the lady is using cheap wood based cat litter, so it's the big hard pellets and the cat is using it, then I doubt very much that she won't think "Yippee" nice soft litter - I'm loving it!" :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Elise has just e-mailed me this latest photograph of my blue eyed girl and they're both coming up on Saturday for 10 days, so I'm mega excited! :jump:
> 
> image




She's so beautiful :flrt:, not making me broody at all :whistling2:


----------



## lovemysnakes

feorag said:


> Trust me, if the lady is using cheap wood based cat litter, so it's the big hard pellets and the cat is using it, then I doubt very much that she won't think "Yippee" nice soft litter - I'm loving it!" :lol2:


thanks alot for all your advice, i know cat litter isnt the most important thing in the world but i really want to give the birman a good home and ive not had a cat for years. 

ive got a terrible memory, hence why i couldnt remember what colour point she is but i went to see her again the other day and shes a chocolate point and her coat is lovely and eyes very blue. 

it is only that she doesnt have perfect white gloves on all four feet but she is pure burman. 

i was looking more into the royal canin foods and the indoor long haired cat food just has additional values to help with hairballs. 

they also do a beautiful one which helps with their skin and hair which looks good. 

what cat foods do people use for their pedigrees?

i spoke to my vet and he said feeding raw isnt all that beneficial? i didnt get a chance to have an in depth convo with him about it but he says royal canin is the way to go. 

surely giving the occassional feeder mouse helps with dental hygiene? im thinking chewing on bone has got to be good? and shes a little underweight so the additional fat and protein couldnt go a miss?

could anyone recommend a comb to use on long haired cats? 
ive also seen some cod liver oil capsules for cats - has anyone used these?

im thinking about growing some cat nip, does anyone else do this?

thanks again all. Im really excited about getting her. Because we dont know when she was last dewormed im going to wait until shes settled in to get her done and then ill microchip her. 

shes not spayed and is between 3-5 yrs old. Im not planning on getting her spayed but wondering if anyone knows if theres any benefits to it?
ive been told they tend to be more friendly when spayed but shes so friendly already. I was giving her a cuddle and she was licking me and it was only the second time id seen her and it was breif.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> "Morning" everybody
> 
> I am so irritated with Jen, my manager, today! A friend of mine is coming up from London this weekend and I've not seen her for ages... The only day I could get off while she was here is Friday, well, Jen has gone and changed the rota and put me in on Friday, even after telling me I could have the day off! And then there's now a shop floor move on Sunday night, so more time that I don't get to see Steph. I am gonna speak to Jen tomorrow and tell her that I made plans for Friday since I was off. I am fuming right now (and censored my post... are ya impressed?).


 
She really isnt a good boss is she:bash: Make sure you stand your ground with her!



feorag said:


> Totally not! Surely if you asked for the day off and she sanctioned it and you've now made arrangements on the strength of that agreement she can't just renege now??
> 
> I would stand your ground and tell her you've made arrangements that can't be cancelled.
> 
> Elise has just e-mailed me this latest photograph of my blue eyed girl and they're both coming up on Saturday for 10 days, so I'm mega excited! :jump:
> 
> image


Wow look at her eyes, she really is a gorgeous little girl:flrt: Katie I feel broody too, but mine is for a Grandchild:whistling2:



lovemysnakes said:


> thanks alot for all your advice, i know cat litter isnt the most important thing in the world but i really want to give the birman a good home and ive not had a cat for years.
> 
> ive got a terrible memory, hence why i couldnt remember what colour point she is but i went to see her again the other day and shes a chocolate point and her coat is lovely and eyes very blue.
> 
> it is only that she doesnt have perfect white gloves on all four feet but she is pure burman.
> 
> i was looking more into the royal canin foods and the indoor long haired cat food just has additional values to help with hairballs.
> 
> they also do a beautiful one which helps with their skin and hair which looks good.
> 
> what cat foods do people use for their pedigrees?
> 
> i spoke to my vet and he said feeding raw isnt all that beneficial? i didnt get a chance to have an in depth convo with him about it but he says royal canin is the way to go.
> 
> surely giving the occassional feeder mouse helps with dental hygiene? im thinking chewing on bone has got to be good? and shes a little underweight so the additional fat and protein couldnt go a miss?
> 
> could anyone recommend a comb to use on long haired cats?
> ive also seen some cod liver oil capsules for cats - has anyone used these?
> 
> im thinking about growing some cat nip, does anyone else do this?
> 
> thanks again all. Im really excited about getting her. Because we dont know when she was last dewormed im going to wait until shes settled in to get her done and then ill microchip her.
> 
> shes not spayed and is between 3-5 yrs old. Im not planning on getting her spayed but wondering if anyone knows if theres any benefits to it?
> ive been told they tend to be more friendly when spayed but shes so friendly already. I was giving her a cuddle and she was licking me and it was only the second time id seen her and it was breif.


Your vet could well have a franchise with Royal canin which is why he recommends it. My cats all get the same food, pedigree or not. I feed mine Franks Pro gold which has better ingrediants than most of the top brands. Why hasnt your new kitty been spayed? They are induced ovulators like ferrets etc and constant calling without mating can produce a whole catalogue of problems(ovarian cysts, pyometra,weight loss, to mention a few) If I was you I would have her spayed as soon as you can.
Eileen will tell you what to use to groom her, I use a metal comb and a pin brush on my 2 longhaired cats. Ive never used supplements on my lot so I cant advise about the cod liver oil.


----------



## feorag

thanks for the lovely comments about my little Darcey - those eyes will break hearts i'm sure - of course she gets them from her nana! :whistling2:


Shell195 said:


> Wow look at her eyes, she really is a gorgeous little girl:flrt: Katie I feel broody too, but mine is for a Grandchild:whistling2:


:gasp: Good job you clarified that bit! :gasp:

Answers to your question lovemysnakes

it is only that she doesnt have perfect white gloves on all four feet but she is pure burman. 

That's what I thought and that was why I asked - for Birman breeders getting the gloves exact on all 4 feet it very hard, so a lot of possible show quality cats fail on that.

what cat foods do people use for their pedigrees?

The same as I would use for non-pedigrees. :lol2: When I speak to people with non-pedigree cats they always seem to be telling me how fussy they are and how they won't eat this and they won't eat that! My pedigree cats hae never refused to eat anything I've given them - they may have food they prefer (such as pure fish cat food, such as Hi-Life seafood platter etc), but they do literally eat anything.

For the last 5 years I've been feeding Costco's own make complete cat food, which is a fraction of the price of the others, yet the 'make up' is very similar as I compared it.

i spoke to my vet and he said feeding raw isnt all that beneficial? i didnt get a chance to have an in depth convo with him about it but he says royal canin is the way to go. 

I agree with Shell on that one - he's probably getting commission on the sales or a good mark up.

could anyone recommend a comb to use on long haired cats? 
ive also seen some cod liver oil capsules for cats - has anyone used these?

I've always used a cat comb on my semi longhair cats, but if they'd had a very thick coat I would now use a furminator as it's really good for taking out the dead hair - but I'd only use that every month or so.

im thinking about growing some cat nip, does anyone else do this?

I did for years - I grew the tall one, which has white flowers and grows to about 2'-3', rather than the short bushy one with the blue flowers. My cats were all catnip freaks (it's thought to be genetic and their mother/grandmother had a real thing about it). I used to cut it when it was fully grown and dry it on kitchen rolls in the microwave and then stuff felt sacks to make catnip toys for them.

shes not spayed and is between 3-5 yrs old. Im not planning on getting her spayed but wondering if anyone knows if theres any benefits to it?

In my opinion it is essential to spay a female if you do not intend to breed her - the health risks as mentioned by Shell could have serious results.

ive been told they tend to be more friendly when spayed but shes so friendly already. I was giving her a cuddle and she was licking me and it was only the second time id seen her and it was breif

That's a fallacy! Unspayed females may give the impression of being more friendly, but that's because, being induced ovulators, the more seasons they have when they aren't mated, the quicker they come back into season and the more desperate they get to be mated so that would make owners think they were more affectionate. Having had both spayed and unspayed females in my house I certainly didn't think the unspayed ones were more affectionate at all. Again in my opinion a cat is either affectionate or not - being unspayed doesn't make a difference.


----------



## lovemysnakes

Shell195 said:


> Your vet could well have a franchise with Royal canin which is why he recommends it. My cats all get the same food, pedigree or not. I feed mine Franks Pro gold which has better ingrediants than most of the top brands. Why hasnt your new kitty been spayed? They are induced ovulators like ferrets etc and constant calling without mating can produce a whole catalogue of problems(ovarian cysts, pyometra,weight loss, to mention a few) If I was you I would have her spayed as soon as you can.
> Eileen will tell you what to use to groom her, I use a metal comb and a pin brush on my 2 longhaired cats. Ive never used supplements on my lot so I cant advise about the cod liver oil.


thanks, i think ill have a look round at cheaper foods then. 



feorag said:


> Answers to your question lovemysnakes
> 
> it is only that she doesnt have perfect white gloves on all four feet but she is pure burman.
> 
> That's what I thought and that was why I asked - for Birman breeders getting the gloves exact on all 4 feet it very hard, so a lot of possible show quality cats fail on that.
> 
> what cat foods do people use for their pedigrees?
> 
> The same as I would use for non-pedigrees. :lol2: When I speak to people with non-pedigree cats they always seem to be telling me how fussy they are and how they won't eat this and they won't eat that! My pedigree cats hae never refused to eat anything I've given them - they may have food they prefer (such as pure fish cat food, such as Hi-Life seafood platter etc), but they do literally eat anything.
> 
> For the last 5 years I've been feeding Costco's own make complete cat food, which is a fraction of the price of the others, yet the 'make up' is very similar as I compared it.
> 
> i spoke to my vet and he said feeding raw isnt all that beneficial? i didnt get a chance to have an in depth convo with him about it but he says royal canin is the way to go.
> 
> I agree with Shell on that one - he's probably getting commission on the sales or a good mark up.
> 
> could anyone recommend a comb to use on long haired cats?
> ive also seen some cod liver oil capsules for cats - has anyone used these?
> 
> I've always used a cat comb on my semi longhair cats, but if they'd had a very thick coat I would now use a furminator as it's really good for taking out the dead hair - but I'd only use that every month or so.
> 
> im thinking about growing some cat nip, does anyone else do this?
> 
> I did for years - I grew the tall one, which has white flowers and grows to about 2'-3', rather than the short bushy one with the blue flowers. My cats were all catnip freaks (it's thought to be genetic and their mother/grandmother had a real thing about it). I used to cut it when it was fully grown and dry it on kitchen rolls in the microwave and then stuff felt sacks to make catnip toys for them.
> 
> shes not spayed and is between 3-5 yrs old. Im not planning on getting her spayed but wondering if anyone knows if theres any benefits to it?
> 
> In my opinion it is essential to spay a female if you do not intend to breed her - the health risks as mentioned by Shell could have serious results.
> 
> ive been told they tend to be more friendly when spayed but shes so friendly already. I was giving her a cuddle and she was licking me and it was only the second time id seen her and it was breif
> 
> That's a fallacy! Unspayed females may give the impression of being more friendly, but that's because, being induced ovulators, the more seasons they have when they aren't mated, the quicker they come back into season and the more desperate they get to be mated so that would make owners think they were more affectionate. Having had both spayed and unspayed females in my house I certainly didn't think the unspayed ones were more affectionate at all. Again in my opinion a cat is either affectionate or not - being unspayed doesn't make a difference.


i had a read up about spaying female cats. the benefit of reduced risk in mamory cancer but only when females are spayed young, it does not reduce the risk if spayed later. 

then of course there is the other risks envolved such a ovarian cysts, pyometra, weight loss, which i shall have to read more up on to make a decision. 

i read that it can change the behaviour of the cat, making them more 'lazy' and cause excessive weight gain. this puts me off spaying because she seems to be an active and charming cat but of course i will have to get to know her better to see if there are any behavioural issues related to heat cycles such as constant calling. 

she will be a housecat and there is very little chance of her getting outside because of the layout of my property so im not really concerned about unwanted pregnancy. Due to the type of area i live in i also think it more unlikely that there will be any non-neutered males. 

it certainly is something i need to do some considerable reading on. She obviously wasnt spayed by her previous owner and i wouldnt have a clue why. the lady that rescued her had always intended to sell her on so obviously the investment is not worth while for her. 

with previous cats i have always had them spayed/neutered at a young age so didnt notice any personality change. Birmans are supposed to be less vocal than other cats? even when they are not spayed from what i have read so im hoping she wont be calling loads. 

i do also like the idea of breeding her because i would like to keep one of her kittens because she really is a stunning looking cat. i know pregancy in humans can prevent female cancers and cysts so ill have to read up on if it has the same affects in cats. I dont even know if shes been bred before, perhaps she has but because of her age i doubt it. apparently birmans dont become fully mature until three years old. 

i think i will grow catnip as i like the idea of making my own toys for her. i grow many of my own plants already for my animals so another one wont be too much hard work. 

again thank you so much for your advice, it has given me some real decisions to make regarding spaying.


----------



## lovemysnakes

also i read that birmans dont do well under general anesthesia. decision decisions!


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody! I've got work this morning. I feel a bit sick, though  what are everybody's plans for the day?


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody! I've got work this morning. I feel a bit sick, though  what are everybody's plans for the day?


Eek hope it's good sign sickness and not ill? I've been nauseous for days now, the smell of coffee this morning had me throwing up...not good. You going to talk to your boss today Jen? If so good luck.


----------



## ami_j

morning jen  i havent been to bed hahahahaha! decided not to bother at about 6.20 So have made bread, let it rise and just put it in the oven and cleaned the rats out since. oh and im on my third cuppa :lol2: 
hope you have a good day


----------



## Amalthea

You're nuts!!! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

it goes without saying doesnt it :rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

Very true  tis why I love ya :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

awwwwwww *blush* 

im making chocolate buns now


----------



## ami_j

so thats two small loaves of fresh bread, some buns (that are a bit disapointing  ) and cheese scones..im done baking for today :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Eek hope it's good sign sickness and not ill? I've been nauseous for days now, the smell of coffee this morning had me throwing up...not good. You going to talk to your boss today Jen? If so good luck.


Hmmm when I was pregnant the smell of coffee made me want to throw up too:whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody! I've got work this morning. I feel a bit sick, though  what are everybody's plans for the day?


Ooooh fingers crossed its not a bug but a baby growing:no1:



ami_j said:


> morning jen  i havent been to bed hahahahaha! decided not to bother at about 6.20 So have made bread, let it rise and just put it in the oven and cleaned the rats out since. oh and im on my third cuppa :lol2:
> hope you have a good day


Yep you really are mental:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm when I was pregnant the smell of coffee made me want to throw up too:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh fingers crossed its not a bug but a baby growing:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you really are mental:lol2:


Eee Shell you saying that and work colleagues mentioning it all day made me go and buy a test if for no other reason than to shut them up, I'm two weeks late but I've had this before with similar symptoms and nothing came of it. Last time I took a test and it was negative and THEN I came on once I stopped being anxious about the result...typical, so I figured it may have the same effect this time...I'm going to get another tomorrow to be 100% certain, and then I'll make a doctors appointment (t'was only a cheap 99p one), but according to the cheapy test...I am in fact pregnant.

Will is at work I just rang him and broke down over the phone, happy breaking down, I'm just in shock :lol2: He's seeing if they'll let him come home earlier as I'm a blubbering mess, doubt they will though.


I know I shouldn't tell anyone till 12 weeks, but I just had to tell someone before I exploded. So fingers crossed for lots of sticky baby dust for us please.


Jen I really do hope your sickiness is a baby too. I feel awful that you've been trying for so long and we've only been trying for a few months.


----------



## feorag

lovemysnakes said:


> i had a read up about spaying female cats. the benefit of reduced risk in mamory cancer but only when females are spayed young, it does not reduce the risk if spayed later.
> 
> then of course there is the other risks envolved such a ovarian cysts, pyometra, weight loss, which i shall have to read more up on to make a decision.


The biggest problem with not spaying a female cat is the pyo risk and I would never risk that with my own cats - i worried enough when I was breeding mine and as soon as I stopped breeding I neutered them. 


There are 2 types of pyo - one is an 'open pyo' where the cat develops a discharge and that alerts the owner to the problem and those cats have a high percentage of being cured. Then there is the 'closed pyo' where the entrance to the womb is sealed, so no discharge and nothing to alert you that there's a problem looming. Often with these cats by the time the owner is alerted that the cat isn't well by other signs, such as appetite loss or listlessness, the poison from the abscess has begun to poison the cat's system and often it's too late. 


My friend has just had a cat with a pyo and she's a breeding cat who had a litter earlier this year! The problem was the discharge was not showing any signs of puss or infection it was in her words "just like a strawberry milk shake", so even the normal signs can confuse.


For me constant calling, apart from the pyo risks, puts a huge amount of stress on a female and stress reduces life. Cats stress very easily at best, but when nature is telling them that they _*must*_ mate that stresses them even more. And if you've never owned an entire female cat before I need to warn you that in their desperation to attract a male to them, they will resort to urinating all over your house and very likely your bed!


For me? Not worth the risk.


I've never noticed any of my cats being lazy after they were neutered - male or female - and although most of them put on a small amount of weight, which I was pleased to see because my entire females were always underweight. I've had one who didn't put on an ounce after being neutered and is still underweight and I had one who did put on weight, but she was the only entire female who ever held her weight, so it didn't surprise me. So really whether they put weight on or not does depend on the cat. However, none of mine were lazier than pre-neutering.

I wouldn't rely on thinking that there won't be any un-neutered males around to catch her - trust me un-neutered toms will find a calling females within miles and they will come and spray at your house and she will smell them and get more desperate - honestly, it just isn't worth it!

Somalis are quiet cats - they tend to 'chirrup' rather than miaow and wail a lot, but my girls could make some noise when they came into season.! Also just because a cat isn't fully mature until it's 3 doesn't mean it shouldn't be bred from at a younger age, because most breeders know the risks of a pyo to their queens and would never risk it. 

Do you know that she will have to be fully vaccinated and blood tested before any stud owner will take her in to their stud? Also they have the right to refuse to take her if they think her pedigree isn't a good one to align with their stud boy, so it's not a simple matter of contacting a stud owner and asking if you can mate your queen to her.


----------



## feorag

Bugger!! I've just sat and typed a great long missive and didn't realise that I'd accidentally hit the connection button on my laptop to the wireless and when I clicked send I lost the whole bloody lot! :devil:

So.... back to the beginning.

I didnt' get on this morning as I had a dentist appointment to repair a broken filling :sad:, so had to leave early and a phone call left me without enough time to log on here.

So I went there and from there I went straight to Alison's (Shunamite Stud) to collect a bag of her food and drop off a couple of presents I brought her back from Scotland as a thank you for looking after Dougal and Wee Jeemy while we were away. How embarrassing that it's take me this long to actually drop them off. :blush: One of them was (I thought) a dead cute pottery rat ornament made by a local artist where we were staying. I find rat ornaments that just look like rats and not caricatures of rats very hard to find, so I hope she likes it.

After that I went to a big materials shop in a factory estate and bought some black and red skull material for some rat hammocks as a few people have asked about them. Then I went across the road to McDonalds for a burger and coffee and finally Skye and I had a lovely walk in Gosforth Park Racecourse, so the rest of the morning was most enjoyable.

Now I'm off to the vets with Wee Jeemy as his Myco has flared up again, so he needs more Baytril or Doxycyline, whatever Myron thinks is best.

Congratulations on your news Katie! :2thumb: Jen I hope you are the same way and that's was causing your nausea. I had terrible sickness for 6 months with Iain - morning, noon and night, but I was gutted that I never went off any food or had any cravings for odd food throughout either of my pregnancies - I was quite looking forward to it! :grin1:

Anyday Anne was a total coffee drinker until she fell pregnant and then she couldn't bear it and took to drinking lemon tea. As soon as Sean was born she couldn't bear the tea and went back to coffee and has been drinking that ever since. My mum's neighbour felt sick even at the sight of baked beans! :lol2: She couldn't even look at a tin and had to keep the kids beans in the sideboard in the living room because every time she opened a cupboard and saw them, she felt sick! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

oooh lovely news Katie :flrt:

black and red skulls you say Eileen


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Bugger!! I've just sat and typed a great long missive and didn't realise that I'd accidentally hit the connection button on my laptop to the wireless and when I clicked send I lost the whole bloody lot! :devil:
> 
> So.... back to the beginning.
> 
> I didnt' get on this morning as I had a dentist appointment to repair a broken filling :sad:, so had to leave early and a phone call left me without enough time to log on here.
> _Ouch, I hope it wasn't too painful. I hate dentists _
> 
> So I went there and from there I went straight to Alison's (Shunamite Stud) to collect a bag of her food and drop off a couple of presents I brought her back from Scotland as a thank you for looking after Dougal and Wee Jeemy while we were away. How embarrassing that it's take me this long to actually drop them off. :blush: One of them was (I thought) a dead cute pottery rat ornament made by a local artist where we were staying. I find rat ornaments that just look like rats and not caricatures of rats very hard to find, so I hope she likes it.
> _That's such a nice thoughtful thing to do, would have loved to have seen a picture of it, I don't think I've ever seen a 'proper' rat ornament..like you say they're normally caricatures._
> After that I went to a big materials shop in a factory estate and bought some black and red skull material for some rat hammocks as a few people have asked about them. Then I went across the road to McDonalds for a burger and coffee and finally Skye and I had a lovely walk in Gosforth Park Racecourse, so the rest of the morning was most enjoyable.
> _That material sounds lovely, a lot of the rattie people are very keen on skull designs. I wanted some for my ratties when I still had them._
> Now I'm off to the vets with Wee Jeemy as his Myco has flared up again, so he needs more Baytril or Doxycyline, whatever Myron thinks is best.
> _Hope Jeemy is feeling better soon, myco's such a pain in the bottom._
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your news Katie! :2thumb: Jen I hope you are the same way and that's was causing your nausea. I had terrible sickness for 6 months with Iain - morning, noon and night, but I was gutted that I never went off any food or had any cravings for odd food throughout either of my pregnancies - I was quite looking forward to it! :grin1:
> _Thank you Eileen  Gosh six months of this?! I hope not. I can't believe the sickness has started this early, I just assumed it was because I've had a chest infection and was run down...to be honest that is why I assumed I was late, as I was poorly last time when I got my hopes up._
> Anyday Anne was a total coffee drinker until she fell pregnant and then she couldn't bear it and took to drinking lemon tea. As soon as Sean was born she couldn't bear the tea and went back to coffee and has been drinking that ever since. My mum's neighbour felt sick even at the sight of baked beans! :lol2: She couldn't even look at a tin and had to keep the kids beans in the sideboard in the living room because every time she opened a cupboard and saw them, she felt sick! :lol2:
> _I've never been a coffee fan or drinker...the smells always put me off, but this was literally a whiff and straight to the toilet. Evil stuff. Now we have the fun part of fiddling the cupboards/fridge/freezer around. I love things like Brie, Tuna, Paté etc....so basically all the things I shouldn't like :bash:
> _


_Now I have to figure out how on earth I'm going to keep this a secret, work colleagues are already jumping to that conclusion, and his mum on Sunday asked if I was pregnant as I burst into tears after hearing two bars of the goo goo dolls song Jason and Kristina danced to on strictly (I did the same on Saturday when I watched it at home :bash, and her vegetable hot pot made me nearly vomit, and I adore it normally._


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> black and red skulls you say Eileen


I did indeed Jaime. Unfortunately it's lightweight cotton as you just can't get those sort of designs in heavyweight cotton, but a couple of people who have asked me to make them hammocks have asked for skulls and I just couldn't get the material. So this is lightweight craft cotton for stuff like patchwork, so I just bought half a metre and will see how it makes up - planning on using it with the black fleece with red spots. I have made up some plain black hammocks using the black/red fleece - they are on here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...78816-hammocks-pouches-rats-mice-ferrets.html

Katie - tooth was no problem as it was root filled last time I was there, so no nerve and no pain. I was sitting quietly flossing a month or so ago and the whole filling must have cracked and half of it "weeched" out onto my knee. It was when I had the squirrels and I thought I'd leave it until after the squirrels had gone, so I picked it up and stuck it back in where it's been ever since until last week, when I totally forgot about it and weeched it out again, only this time it flew across the room and neither Barry nor I could find it! :lol2:

It was only a little wee ornament about 4" but I thought it was lovely. The guy had done lots of unusual wildlife ones, (they were for sale in the Tourist Information shop in Dalbeattie) which were all lovely, but they only had 1 of the rats in the shop, otherwise I'd have bought one myself. I've searched for him on the internet, but he doesn't have a buy it website.

I really was sick all the time when I was pregnant with Iain. I felt totally knackered all the time and my hair literally died on me for 6 months. For the last 3 months I felt absolutely wonderful. With Elise the sickness only last 3 months, then I felt great for 3 months and was knackered for the last 3! No 2 pregnancies are the same!

And now me & Jeemy are off to the vets.


----------



## Esarosa

Fingers crossed that the anti-b's will work wonders for Jeemy.

Eileen out of curiosity do you still make the taggie blankets? It's miles off yet, but all going well I'd love to buy one for the LO closer to the time providing everything goes okay (fingers crossed).

Well Will's shepherd's pie is in the oven, and thank god that's done and out of the way as preparing that has had me throwing up twice :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Fingers crossed that the anti-b's will work wonders for Jeemy.
> 
> Eileen out of curiosity do you still make the taggie blankets? It's miles off yet, but all going well I'd love to buy one for the LO closer to the time providing everything goes okay (fingers crossed).
> 
> Well Will's shepherd's pie is in the oven, and thank god that's done and out of the way as preparing that has had me throwing up twice :lol2:


Thanks Katie - we've put him back on the Doxycycline, as he's had Baytril for the last 3 episodes and we'll see how we get on.

And yes I do still make the taggies, so just let me know if you want one! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Eee Shell you saying that and work colleagues mentioning it all day made me go and buy a test if for no other reason than to shut them up, I'm two weeks late but I've had this before with similar symptoms and nothing came of it. Last time I took a test and it was negative and THEN I came on once I stopped being anxious about the result...typical, so I figured it may have the same effect this time...I'm going to get another tomorrow to be 100% certain, and then I'll make a doctors appointment (t'was only a cheap 99p one), but according to the cheapy test...I am in fact pregnant.
> 
> Will is at work I just rang him and broke down over the phone, happy breaking down, I'm just in shock :lol2: He's seeing if they'll let him come home earlier as I'm a blubbering mess, doubt they will though.
> 
> 
> I know I shouldn't tell anyone till 12 weeks, but I just had to tell someone before I exploded. So fingers crossed for lots of sticky baby dust for us please.
> 
> 
> Jen I really do hope your sickiness is a baby too. I feel awful that you've been trying for so long and we've only been trying for a few months.


 

Yayyy our first catchat member baby:flrt:The coffee and sickness was a total give away:lol2:


feorag said:


> The biggest problem with not spaying a female cat is the pyo risk and I would never risk that with my own cats - i worried enough when I was breeding mine and as soon as I stopped breeding I neutered them.
> 
> 
> There are 2 types of pyo - one is an 'open pyo' where the cat develops a discharge and that alerts the owner to the problem and those cats have a high percentage of being cured. Then there is the 'closed pyo' where the entrance to the womb is sealed, so no discharge and nothing to alert you that there's a problem looming. Often with these cats by the time the owner is alerted that the cat isn't well by other signs, such as appetite loss or listlessness, the poison from the abscess has begun to poison the cat's system and often it's too late.
> 
> 
> My friend has just had a cat with a pyo and she's a breeding cat who had a litter earlier this year! The problem was the discharge was not showing any signs of puss or infection it was in her words "just like a strawberry milk shake", so even the normal signs can confuse.
> 
> 
> For me constant calling, apart from the pyo risks, puts a huge amount of stress on a female and stress reduces life. Cats stress very easily at best, but when nature is telling them that they _*must*_ mate that stresses them even more. And if you've never owned an entire female cat before I need to warn you that in their desperation to attract a male to them, they will resort to urinating all over your house and very likely your bed!
> 
> 
> For me? Not worth the risk.
> 
> 
> I've never noticed any of my cats being lazy after they were neutered - male or female - and although most of them put on a small amount of weight, which I was pleased to see because my entire females were always underweight. I've had one who didn't put on an ounce after being neutered and is still underweight and I had one who did put on weight, but she was the only entire female who ever held her weight, so it didn't surprise me. So really whether they put weight on or not does depend on the cat. However, none of mine were lazier than pre-neutering.
> 
> I wouldn't rely on thinking that there won't be any un-neutered males around to catch her - trust me un-neutered toms will find a calling females within miles and they will come and spray at your house and she will smell them and get more desperate - honestly, it just isn't worth it!
> 
> Somalis are quiet cats - they tend to 'chirrup' rather than miaow and wail a lot, but my girls could make some noise when they came into season.! Also just because a cat isn't fully mature until it's 3 doesn't mean it shouldn't be bred from at a younger age, because most breeders know the risks of a pyo to their queens and would never risk it.
> 
> Do you know that she will have to be fully vaccinated and blood tested before any stud owner will take her in to their stud? Also they have the right to refuse to take her if they think her pedigree isn't a good one to align with their stud boy, so it's not a simple matter of contacting a stud owner and asking if you can mate your queen to her.


 
I totally agree:no1:


----------



## lovemysnakes

feorag said:


> The biggest problem with not spaying a female cat is the pyo risk and I would never risk that with my own cats - i worried enough when I was breeding mine and as soon as I stopped breeding I neutered them.
> 
> 
> There are 2 types of pyo - one is an 'open pyo' where the cat develops a discharge and that alerts the owner to the problem and those cats have a high percentage of being cured. Then there is the 'closed pyo' where the entrance to the womb is sealed, so no discharge and nothing to alert you that there's a problem looming. Often with these cats by the time the owner is alerted that the cat isn't well by other signs, such as appetite loss or listlessness, the poison from the abscess has begun to poison the cat's system and often it's too late.
> 
> 
> My friend has just had a cat with a pyo and she's a breeding cat who had a litter earlier this year! The problem was the discharge was not showing any signs of puss or infection it was in her words "just like a strawberry milk shake", so even the normal signs can confuse.
> 
> 
> For me constant calling, apart from the pyo risks, puts a huge amount of stress on a female and stress reduces life. Cats stress very easily at best, but when nature is telling them that they _*must*_ mate that stresses them even more. And if you've never owned an entire female cat before I need to warn you that in their desperation to attract a male to them, they will resort to urinating all over your house and very likely your bed!
> 
> 
> For me? Not worth the risk.
> 
> 
> I've never noticed any of my cats being lazy after they were neutered - male or female - and although most of them put on a small amount of weight, which I was pleased to see because my entire females were always underweight. I've had one who didn't put on an ounce after being neutered and is still underweight and I had one who did put on weight, but she was the only entire female who ever held her weight, so it didn't surprise me. So really whether they put weight on or not does depend on the cat. However, none of mine were lazier than pre-neutering.
> 
> I wouldn't rely on thinking that there won't be any un-neutered males around to catch her - trust me un-neutered toms will find a calling females within miles and they will come and spray at your house and she will smell them and get more desperate - honestly, it just isn't worth it!
> 
> Somalis are quiet cats - they tend to 'chirrup' rather than miaow and wail a lot, but my girls could make some noise when they came into season.! Also just because a cat isn't fully mature until it's 3 doesn't mean it shouldn't be bred from at a younger age, because most breeders know the risks of a pyo to their queens and would never risk it.
> 
> Do you know that she will have to be fully vaccinated and blood tested before any stud owner will take her in to their stud? Also they have the right to refuse to take her if they think her pedigree isn't a good one to align with their stud boy, so it's not a simple matter of contacting a stud owner and asking if you can mate your queen to her.


thanks, i really appreciate your advice. Having read your post and reading up more on spaying im sure i will spay her once shes settled in her new home.


----------



## Esarosa

Morning all. Well I've been up for an hour and a half feeling queesy...I've been googling things to help, and it says to eat dry crackers before you get out of bed :? and to eat more often and more carby foods. Have any of you ladies had experience (first hand or otherwise) of any of that making a difference? Apparently pregnancy vitamins themselves can increase it due to things like iron in them, so all the pregnancy/trying to conceive vitamins I've been taking could be the culprit..apparently I should go for a seperate folic acid suppliment too :?

Do any of you cat ladies have any advice on asking the doctor for a toxoplasmosis (sp?) test? I just wanted to see if I'd had it before, as if so apparently you have an immunity to it and I can continue things like litter trays etc. Our doctor really is shockingly bad and fobs you off for everything. Last time I went in with a rash and he said it was a cat allergy and to get rid....so I can't wait to see what he says this time if I ask for the test.


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Morning all. Well I've been up for an hour and a half feeling queesy...I've been googling things to help, and it says to eat dry crackers before you get out of bed :? and to eat more often and more carby foods. Have any of you ladies had experience (first hand or otherwise) of any of that making a difference? Apparently pregnancy vitamins themselves can increase it due to things like iron in them, so all the pregnancy/trying to conceive vitamins I've been taking could be the culprit..apparently I should go for a seperate folic acid suppliment too :?
> 
> Do any of you cat ladies have any advice on asking the doctor for a toxoplasmosis (sp?) test? I just wanted to see if I'd had it before, as if so apparently you have an immunity to it and I can continue things like litter trays etc. Our doctor really is shockingly bad and fobs you off for everything. Last time I went in with a rash and he said it was a cat allergy and to get rid....so I can't wait to see what he says this time if I ask for the test.


 
Morning pregnant lady:flrt:
Ginger biscuits help with morning sickness, in fact most things ginger do. When I was pregnant it was the doctors idea to test me for toxoplasmosis which came back that I had already had it so I was immune.
Some doctors have a stupid phobia of people keeping cats:bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Morning pregnant lady:flrt:
> Ginger biscuits help with morning sickness, in fact most things ginger do. When I was pregnant it was the doctors idea to test me for toxoplasmosis which came back that I had already had it so I was immune.
> Some doctors have a stupid phobia of people keeping cats:bash:


Good morning shell . Our doctor is very anti pets in general. Thanks for the ginger tip, told Will to put some on his list. He works right by an asda so told me to put my feet up and just text him if I think of anything I need, bless him, he has his moments.

Any plans for today?


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

I was going to tell Katie all things ginger too (no surprise there Shell! :grin1 but another tip is flat coke. My friend swore by it for her morning sickness. 

I found in my first pregnancy when I was sick all the time that an empty stomach made it much worse, but if I ate as soon as the sick feeling came on it would make it much less severe. So I ate a couple of dry crackers, a ginger biscuit or a slice of dry toast as soon as I woke up with a drink of water.Unfortunately, at the time I worked in a little village right opposite a shop called "Little Farm Sausages", so when the feeling came over me usually between 9:30 and 10:00am when my breakfast was digested, I would go across to this shop and buy one of their home made pasties! :roll: It certainly stopped the sickness but made me put on a bit of weight, so I decided I needed to find another solution, so I bought a packet of Ryvita and a tube of cheese spread that I could leave safely in my desk drawer (no fridges in little offices in those days!) and every time the queasiness came on I put a very thin layer of the cheese spread on a Ryvita and it just held off the retching.

I agree Shell - some doctors just have a thing about people keeping pets and are too quick to blame those pets for the health problems of their patients! :bash: 

I'm looking after the children today - haven't been for the last 5 weeks as Paul is still off work after his shoulder operation. Apparently Eve has been missing me badly and crying every Thursday when she finds that I'm not picking her up from school! :sad: I thought she was very clingy at Daniel's party last Sunday morning and obviously that was why. Bless her! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Good morning shell . Our doctor is very anti pets in general. Thanks for the ginger tip, told Will to put some on his list. He works right by an asda so told me to put my feet up and just text him if I think of anything I need, bless him, he has his moments.
> 
> Any plans for today?


 
_Im still full of cold:bash: after cleaning(again) Im at the sanctuary so thtas my day sorted:lol2: Nibbling ginger biscuits before getting up helped my morning sickness so I hope it does the same for you. Awww Will sounds like hes gonna spoil you:2thumb: _


----------



## feorag

Finally finished Rach's jumper last night. It's been washed and is now drying flat. Looking at the photo the front looks a bit 'cock-eyed', but it isn't, it's the way I've laid it out! :blush:

Anyway, what d'ya think? I bloody hope she likes it! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Ooo I love those colours Eileen, especially the blue/turquoise and the reddy purpley(would you call it plum?) colour.

The sickness has been worse when I've had an empty belly, I did mention that to Will the other day as I thought it was odd..sickness but then feeling like I had to eat to settle it.

Eve sounds like a little sweetheart.


Sorry to hear you're still full of a cold Shell, mine for the most part is dissipating now thank god, hopefully towards the end of the chest infection too.


----------



## feorag

I really like this "Riot" wool. I sent a link to Rach of all the various colours and this was the one she chose. Barry liked this one, so I bought it to try out and knit a little cardigan for Darcey in it. They've loads of different colour choices. I don't know if you saw the photo when I posted it a few weeks ago on this thread, but here it is again if you did miss it.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I really like this "Riot" wool. I sent a link to Rach of all the various colours and this was the one she chose. Barry liked this one, so I bought it to try out and knit a little cardigan for Darcey in it. They've loads of different colour choices. I don't know if you saw the photo when I posted it a few weeks ago on this thread, but here it is again if you did miss it.
> 
> image



Ah yeah I think I saw that one. I really love the colours on that cardi :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Ah yeah I think I saw that one. I really love the colours on that cardi :flrt:


Im loving both cardigans:2thumb: Hmmm Darcey`s one has a plum type colour in it, you could knit Mowglis in that colour if you cant get red:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Funky knitting there Eileen :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Jen DARREN HAYES ALERT if you are about he's on "The Wright Stuff" now on Channel 5!!! :flrt:

Thanks for the comment on the jumper Colin - I think the flash has "bounced" the colours a bit - it's maybe not quite a bright as that, but that wool certainly knits up lovely.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im loving both cardigans:2thumb: Hmmm Darcey`s one has a plum type colour in it, you could knit Mowglis in that colour if you cant get red:whistling2:


Shell, do you still have Mowgli's measurements? I've just gone back through this thread to late October trying to find your post with his measurements and I can't find it? :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Jen DARREN HAYES ALERT if you are about he's on "The Wright Stuff" now on Channel 5!!! :flrt:
> 
> Thanks for the comment on the jumper Colin - I think the flash has "bounced" the colours a bit - it's maybe not quite a bright as that, but that wool certainly knits up lovely.


Well I like bright colours & funky designs - Im the one with a leopard print shirt, & who's favourite colour is lime green! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Of course! I remember the mention of lime green!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Of course! I remember the mention of lime green!


Hehehe :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Good morning all.

You were right about the doctors ladies, they didn't need to confirm, in fact they don't even want to see me. They gave me the number for the midwives and said to phone between half eight and nine. So phoned up this morning to make arrangements and apparently they'll phone me back next week :? I just want to get seen so it feels more 'real'..that probably sounds absurd doesn't it :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I'm just watching Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes (naughty DVD). Its supposed to be a brilliant film, & so far it is, plus sad too.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell, do you still have Mowgli's measurements? I've just gone back through this thread to late October trying to find your post with his measurements and I can't find it? :sad:


 
I sent them by pm so here they are:2thumb:

Mowgli measurements in inches

neck 6.5 inches
chest 10 inches
between front legs 3 inches
back length 10 inches
belly 12 inches


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm just watching Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes (naughty DVD). Its supposed to be a brilliant film, & so far it is, plus sad too.


 

I really enjoyed that film:2thumb: When you said naughty I had a vision of a porno version:roll2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> I really enjoyed that film:2thumb: When you said naughty I had a vision of a porno version:roll2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: We don't watch things like that!!!!

I'm in work untill 9pm!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I really enjoyed that film:2thumb: When you said naughty I had a vision of a porno version:roll2:


Shell, please don't drag us down to your level!!! 





























:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, please don't drag us down to your level!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


You wish:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You wish:lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I sent them by pm so here they are:2thumb:


Buggar! That's why I couldn't find them then! :roll:

I did wonder if you'd pm'd me - guess I should've checked!



Shell195 said:


> When you said naughty I had a vision of a porno version:roll2:


That was exactly what I thought when I read it in the first post! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Buggar! That's why I couldn't find them then! :roll:
> 
> I did wonder if you'd pm'd me - guess I should've checked!
> 
> That was exactly what I thought when I read it in the first post! :lol2:


Its just your dirty minds! :gasp:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Its just your dirty minds! :gasp:


I agree!!!


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> I agree!!!


 
Who rattled your cage, get back to work:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Who rattled your cage, get back to work:lol2:


Excuse me!!! I'm extremely busy, i've taken all of 27 calls since 12.30pm and made about a million!

Colin just wait untill i get home for liking that!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Excuse me!!! I'm extremely busy, i've taken all of 27 calls since 12.30pm and made about a million!
> 
> Colin just wait untill i get home for liking that!


Made about a million calls or quid?

My finger slipped, I didn't mean to like it.... :whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Made about a million calls or quid?
> 
> My finger slipped, I didn't mean to like it.... :whistling2:


Calls, i wish i meant quid!!

Yeah right it slipped!!!! :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Calls, i wish i meant quid!!
> 
> Yeah right it slipped!!!! :whip:


Hehehe


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Hehehe


 
:liar::bash:


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> I agree!!!


Are you two ganging up on us two little innocent girls??? :whistling2:

Colin I'm *loving *your new Avatar! :2thumb: I thought we had a new member at first! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Buggar! That's why I couldn't find them then! :roll:
> 
> I did wonder if you'd pm'd me - guess I should've checked!
> 
> That was exactly what I thought when I read it in the first post! :lol2:


 
Did you see my post about the wool?


----------



## feorag

Yes, I did but I've managed to get you some bright red! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Are you two ganging up on us two little innocent girls??? :whistling2:
> 
> Colin I'm *loving *your new Avatar! :2thumb: I thought we had a new member at first! :lol2:


I thought it was time for a change of avatar, as I've had that Wolverine one up since first joining RFUK :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well I really like it! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well I really like it! :2thumb:


Its my favourite pic of the 2 Chis :no1:

Did the sanctuary manage to rehome some of their Barn Owls, Peacocks & other animals that were advertised Eileen?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, I did but I've managed to get you some bright red! :2thumb:


Excellent:no1:



Zoo-Man said:


> I thought it was time for a change of avatar, as I've had that Wolverine one up since first joining RFUK :lol2:


I like this one much better, your 2 girls are beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Excellent:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one much better, your 2 girls are beautiful:flrt:


Thanks hun :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Dashing in as I'm about to leave for the airport in 10 mins to pick up Elise and Darcey! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: 

Colin we haven't rehomed anything as yet - the biggest problem seems to be that my bosses aren't happy to travel them and everybody, except one, lives in the midlands or Lancashire, so nothing's been done yet! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Dashing in as I'm about to leave for the airport in 10 mins to pick up Elise and Darcey! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> Colin we haven't rehomed anything as yet - the biggest problem seems to be that my bosses aren't happy to travel them and everybody, except one, lives in the midlands or Lancashire, so nothing's been done yet! :roll:


How strange! Do they expect the animals to just be rehomed accross the road?


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Dashing in as I'm about to leave for the airport in 10 mins to pick up Elise and Darcey! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> Colin we haven't rehomed anything as yet - the biggest problem seems to be that my bosses aren't happy to travel them and everybody, except one, lives in the midlands or Lancashire, so nothing's been done yet! :roll:





Oooo exciting!


Your bosses seem a little...out of touch...no offense to them. Surely they must have expected SOME travelling to be needed, it's not ideal I know...but still. I'll keep praying for a lottery win so it isn't required but so far having bugger all luck...won £2.80 last week on the euromillions..80p profit:devil:

Col I do love that new avatar, they're such gorgeous examples of their breed, it's nice to see 'proper' chi's, all the ones you see around here look practically butchered


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Oooo exciting!
> 
> 
> Your bosses seem a little...out of touch...no offense to them. Surely they must have expected SOME travelling to be needed, it's not ideal I know...but still. I'll keep praying for a lottery win so it isn't required but so far having bugger all luck...won £2.80 last week on the euromillions..80p profit:devil:
> 
> Col I do love that new avatar, they're such gorgeous examples of their breed, it's nice to see 'proper' chi's, all the ones you see around here look practically butchered


Aww thanks Katie! They are certainly not 100 percent perfect examples of the breed, & I know their faults, to which we are bettering this line as we breed in the future. But thanks again hun.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> How strange! Do they expect the animals to just be rehomed accross the road?


You tell me Colin? :roll:



Esarosa said:


> Your bosses seem a little...out of touch...no offense to them. Surely they must have expected SOME travelling to be needed, it's not ideal I know...but still. I'll keep praying for a lottery win so it isn't required but so far having bugger all luck...won £2.80 last week on the euromillions..80p profit:devil:


To quote Kim she didn't think it through that I was advertising them on a national forum so intertest would come from all over. A couple of people have asked if they would courier and they've said no to that, but there's a guy in Lancashire who will take 2 owls and wanted to know what our poultry was and another girl in Lancashire who can't travel but he would take it for her and I've been waiting 2 months for Kim to tell me what the poultry actually was and now they've dropped this bombshell on me. A guy in Essex said he would take all the pea hens, but he got sick of waiting and phoned direct and they told him they wouldn't courier them, so that's off.

They also suddenly realised that they would have to get the vet in to check all the chips so that they could marry the right owl with the right Article 10 paperwork and that was going to be difficult. I've told them I don't see how - as if they rehome any at all they're gonna have to be checked, but i don't see why they can't mark them with permanent pen so they can identify them to hand over??? Seems simple to me??? :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You tell me Colin? :roll:
> 
> To quote Kim she didn't think it through that I was advertising them on a national forum so intertest would come from all over. A couple of people have asked if they would courier and they've said no to that, but there's a guy in Lancashire who will take 2 owls and wanted to know what our poultry was and another girl in Lancashire who can't travel but he would take it for her and I've been waiting 2 months for Kim to tell me what the poultry actually was and now they've dropped this bombshell on me. A guy in Essex said he would take all the pea hens, but he got sick of waiting and phoned direct and they told him they wouldn't courier them, so that's off.
> 
> They also suddenly realised that they would have to get the vet in to check all the chips so that they could marry the right owl with the right Article 10 paperwork and that was going to be difficult. I've told them I don't see how - as if they rehome any at all they're gonna have to be checked, but i don't see why they can't mark them with permanent pen so they can identify them to hand over??? Seems simple to me??? :roll:


Certainly seems like they didn't think a great deal at all about advertising aniamls for rehoming. 

God, I had the living room window open earlier as I was too warm, but I've just put the central heating on now! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Well this is odd...Will's cousin has just put a picture up of a unicorn tattoo she is getting done...but it's not just Jen's tattoo it's Jen's picture..and I'm not even sure where she found it....small freaky world :?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Well this is odd...Will's cousin has just put a picture up of a unicorn tattoo she is getting done...but it's not just Jen's tattoo it's Jen's picture..and I'm not even sure where she found it....small freaky world :?


How strange..... :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! It's a lovely sunny, if cold, morning up here. Darcey slept well overnight and I didn't hear a thing until about 5:30 which is her normal waking up time, so that was good.

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! It's a lovely sunny, if cold, morning up here. Darcey slept well overnight and I didn't hear a thing until about 5:30 which is her normal waking up time, so that was good.
> 
> What's everyone up to today?




Dreaded housework..not a very exciting day I'm afraid. Touch wood I think I've got the nausea under control at least for now.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, Ive had a bath but still have to hoover the stairs:bash: Im at the sanctuary later.


----------



## ditta

sneaking in just to be nosey, be gentle with me im still a little delicate:blush:


----------



## Esarosa

ditta said:


> sneaking in just to be nosey, be gentle with me im still a little delicate:blush:


Welcome back lovely


----------



## ditta

Esarosa said:


> Welcome back lovely


thank you


:gasp: you with child???????


----------



## Esarosa

ditta said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> :gasp: you with child???????



Yep:lol2: It's still not really sunk in..and now i've got the morning sickness under control it's back to feeling not real. Hopefully I'll see the midwife this week and iron some details out like dating scan etc.


----------



## ditta

Esarosa said:


> Yep:lol2: It's still not really sunk in..and now i've got the morning sickness under control it's back to feeling not real. Hopefully I'll see the midwife this week and iron some details out like dating scan etc.


congratulations :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> congratulations :2thumb:


 
Hello:2thumb:
Katie Im glad you have got your sickness under control, morning sickness is horrid:bash:


----------



## Esarosa

ditta said:


> congratulations :2thumb:


Thanks 



Shell195 said:


> Hello:2thumb:
> Katie Im glad you have got your sickness under control, morning sickness is horrid:bash:



Well I say I've got it under control...for now :lol2: Doubt I'll be lucky enough for that to be the end of it. I'm just eating little and often, and if i feel queasy having a bite to eat of crackers or a biscuit or something, seems to be working so far. Also completely caffeine free now which seems to have helped a little too.


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> sneaking in just to be nosey, be gentle with me im still a little delicate:blush:


Hiya Ditta *waves enthusiastically* - hope you're feeling better now!!!

Katie, glad you've managed to get the morning sickness under control - there's no question that merely eating a small snack will curb the nausea. :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

hi everyone
Welcome back Ditta good to see you here again hugs 
Finally got net back 
oh i dont know if you were updated on poor Dante but after the vet visit we dicovered he had been kicked violently in the face so hard that it had sent his tooth through his guns and broken it off into his skin under his chin and damaged his shoulder as well thankfully the tooth has not had to be removed and for the past week he has been confined to indoors as his limp has been quite severe. Hehas finally got used to being indoors andhis limp is getting less but he is going ot be confined for as long as i can without him getting to upset so after £180 vet bill I a quite happy he is ok. why does stuff like this alway happen on the weekend lol ?


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG Sammy - that's horrendous - poor boy!


----------



## sammy1969

I couldnt believe it Eileen no wonder he was missing for two days he could hardly walk when he came in, He has been so loving since it happened but it is not good to se him so subdued he is frightened of allmen so obviusly it was a man who did it to him even glyn has to be careful when he goes near him as he cowers which is not Dante at all he isnt even having a go at any of the other cats which is not like him and he hides away with me inthe bedroom if i am in there or in the loo sat royally on the toilet seat the rest of the time lol. He surely is a character but i will be glad when he is back to his old self.


----------



## Esarosa

sammy1969 said:


> hi everyone
> Welcome back Ditta good to see you here again hugs
> Finally got net back
> oh i dont know if you were updated on poor Dante but after the vet visit we dicovered he had been kicked violently in the face so hard that it had sent his tooth through his guns and broken it off into his skin under his chin and damaged his shoulder as well thankfully the tooth has not had to be removed and for the past week he has been confined to indoors as his limp has been quite severe. Hehas finally got used to being indoors andhis limp is getting less but he is going ot be confined for as long as i can without him getting to upset so after £180 vet bill I a quite happy he is ok. why does stuff like this alway happen on the weekend lol ?




Poor Dante  There really are some :censor: about.


----------



## sammy1969

I know I cant believe it. Everyone local knows Dante heis quite the character and they were all looking for him for me which I never expected to be honest. If i ever find who did it to him I dread to think what I would do to them but at least he is now safe with me again.


----------



## cloggers

Just to let everyone know that incase you happen to look on the GSD rescue site, the Ozzy in there is in fact my Ozzy.
It hasn't been the easiest decision and I've broke my heart all weekend about this, but it's time to stop being selfish and put her first. I'll explain better tomorrow as I really dont want to talk right now, I just needed to let you all know.


----------



## sammy1969

cloggers said:


> Just to let everyone know that incase you happen to look on the GSD rescue site, the Ozzy in there is in fact my Ozzy.
> It hasn't been the easiest decision and I've broke my heart all weekend about this, but it's time to stop being selfish and put her first. I'll explain better tomorrow as I really dont want to talk right now, I just needed to let you all know.


Aww ok hu huggggssssssss


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Just to let everyone know that incase you happen to look on the GSD rescue site, the Ozzy in there is in fact my Ozzy.
> It hasn't been the easiest decision and I've broke my heart all weekend about this, but it's time to stop being selfish and put her first. I'll explain better tomorrow as I really dont want to talk right now, I just needed to let you all know.


 
Im so sorry its come to this but Im sure she will find an excellent home xx



sammy1969 said:


> I know I cant believe it. Everyone local knows Dante heis quite the character and they were all looking for him for me which I never expected to be honest. If i ever find who did it to him I dread to think what I would do to them but at least he is now safe with me again.


Poor Dante, I really hope some dreadful accident happens to the person responsible:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Im sat here while 3 nekkid monsters play chase with Dolly, they even escorted me to the toilet:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im sat here while 3 nekkid monsters play chase with Dolly, they even escorted me to the toilet:lol2:


Steve brought a couple of work mates home for drinks again Shell?

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh I am sure somethig will Shell (the joys of being a witch lol) what gets me is he is so wellknown if they had a problem with him why not just come tell me as everyone knows where he lives and i would of done my best to sort it out.

Lol bet that is a sight to see three nekid kitties on the run and meowing at the door of the loo mind you mine open the loo door and let themsleves in when i am in there lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ditta, good to see you posting again hun. You know theres always at least one of us online here for you if you ever need a natter. 

Sammy, what cretin would do a thing like that to poor Dante. I hope they get their comeupance. :devil:

Chloe, Im so sorry to hear you are rehoming Ozzy. I'm sure she'll find someone to take her on.

We went to Blackpool today to meet our friend Chloe from Bradford (who we met in Corfu in '09) with her new boyfriend & her lovely baby Freddie. We had a wander round, spent some money in the arcade machines, & had dinner. It was nice to see her again, we always have a laugh & a grope :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I dont know COl but they will pay in the long run for their sins. I am just glad that he is reasonably ok even if he isn't his old self yet. I a seeing a side of him I havent seen since he was a kitten and it is nice but I know it wont last forever so I am making the most of it lol. Glad you had a good day with old friends mine has been spent in bed lol with lappy on my knees, and Mysty and Gizzmo on each sideon purring one snoring lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Whoop whoop, I'm first to post today!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:

Clark's working til 10pm, so you lot shall be my company today :lol2:

I'm sat here roasting. We have a washer/dryer, instead of seperate washing machine & dryer, & the stupid machine has decided to play up with the drying part, so we can wash clothes but they don't dry too well. So I've had to hang clothes on hangers above the radiators, so I have to put up with the heat.

ERTA, just been outside in the front garden dead-heading a couple of pansies & found this critter on a pansy leaf - a fat caterpillar in the middle of November!!!


----------



## feorag

Afternoon/evening all. 

Colin you were only first on cos I couldn't get near the computer for Elise on Facebook! :bash: :lol:

Chloe I'm sorry to hear about Ozzy and I know how gutted you will be, but the time isn't right for you to help her, is it? I'm sure if you weren't at college and living at home with your family you could turn this around, but sadly you have commitments at college and you're living in your mum's house and I think she just doesn't have the commitment that you have. So you are right it has to be what's best for Ozzy.



Zoo-Man said:


> Steve brought a couple of work mates home for drinks again Shell?
> 
> :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Colin, wildlife has gone mad this year with the weather! People are posting on Autumnwatch they they've got birds on eggs, tadpoles in ponds and caterpillar all over the place! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Hiya everybody!!!!  I have been so busy this weekend (a friend was up from London) so I've not been around much. What have I missed?? Eileen... You need to look here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/781376-crimbo-charity-auction-2-a.html


----------



## Amalthea

Wow... It seems I've missed quite a bit  I'm sorry to hear about Dante, Sammy!! And Chloe... I truly don't know what to say... Poor you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## feorag

Thanks for that Jen - have you told them the details or should I do it - haven't had time to read through the whole thread yet, cos just got in and Elise is waiting to go back on Facebook! :roll:

By the way you obviously didn't see my "Darren Hayes Alert" last week. He was on "the Wright Stuff" - he actually came over as a really nice bloke. Did you know he had an abusive childhood??


----------



## Zoo-Man

I wonder if I should bring this caterpillar inside? Mind you, I don't know what species it is & therefore don't know what it will eat. Mmmm, what do you think Eileen?


----------



## feorag

What bush is it on Colin? Maybe if you can get enough of those leaves to keep it going until it pupates, then you could bring it indoors and let it pupate in the house over winter??


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Thanks for that Jen - have you told them the details or should I do it - haven't had time to read through the whole thread yet, cos just got in and Elise is waiting to go back on Facebook! :roll:
> 
> By the way you obviously didn't see my "Darren Hayes Alert" last week. He was on "the Wright Stuff" - he actually came over as a really nice bloke. Did you know he had an abusive childhood??


I saw him!!!  But how boring is The Wright Stuff?!? Yeah... He had it tough growing up... Poor man 

I don't know all the details of the rescue, so if you could PM me the info, I'll pass it on


----------



## Esarosa

Chloe sorry to hear about Ozzy, but you really are putting her first, which is more than most would do.



Amalthea said:


> *waves* Hiya everybody!!!!  I have been so busy this weekend (a friend was up from London) so I've not been around much. What have I missed?? Eileen... You need to look here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/781376-crimbo-charity-auction-2-a.html



Welcome back Jen. Did you manage to talk to your boss and iron things out then?

[edit] http://www.wildlife-sanctuary.co.uk/newsite/ < Eileen's rescue site..I'm sure theres a paypal link around there somewhere


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Chloe sorry to hear about Ozzy, but you really are putting her first, which is more than most would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Jen. Did you manage to talk to your boss and iron things out then?


Nope... I had to work. One of the reasons I am so knackered now... Was working and staying up late every night. I'm fooked! :lol2: And now I'm off all week... Ya know, cuz I don't have any plans! Except Thursday is Thanksgiving and a doctor appt (which I had booked off MONTHS ago).


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Nope... I had to work. One of the reasons I am so knackered now... Was working and staying up late every night. I'm fooked! :lol2: And now I'm off all week... Ya know, cuz I don't have any plans! Except Thursday is Thanksgiving and a doctor appt (which I had booked off MONTHS ago).



Wow she's a complete cow bag isn't she!?

Edited my post to add the link to Eileen's rescue site (not sure if you saw it) The Sanctuary Wildlife Care Centre There is a paypal addy on the donate button. Assuming they fixed it after the squiggles?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I saw him!!!  But how boring is The Wright Stuff?!? Yeah... He had it tough growing up... Poor man
> 
> I don't know all the details of the rescue, so if you could PM me the info, I'll pass it on


I think whether the Wright Stuff is boring depends on the guests and the subjects they are discussing. Sometimes it is boring, other times it's very entertaining. I actually enjoyed that show cos I like Craig Revel-Horwood too!

I can pm the guy who's running that thread if you want. I wanted to read everything that was up for auction and probs put in a necklace or something - just haven't had time to read it yet!


----------



## cloggers

Thanks everyone 
As much as I am commited, (and my mum is just wont admit it) it's not fair. She's on her own 8/9 hours a day, and that's not fair on any dog, nevermind one that suffers with separation anxiety. As much as I adore her more than anything, I love her to much to let her suffer, and it's about time I grew up and accepted that I can't provide what she needs, as much as I really wish I could. The assessor said she's perfect, all her little 'quirks' are to do with being on her own, and from what the assessor has said, certain issues she has have stemmed from me and my handling, which I've accepted and sort of already knew. I'm not he right person for her, and with her best interests at heart, she has to go.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> What bush is it on Colin? Maybe if you can get enough of those leaves to keep it going until it pupates, then you could bring it indoors and let it pupate in the house over winter??


Its on one of my pansies in one of the hanging baskets Eileen. I've no idea how it got there, & I only planted the pansies about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Wow she's a complete cow bag isn't she!?
> 
> Edited my post to add the link to Eileen's rescue site (not sure if you saw it) The Sanctuary Wildlife Care Centre There is a paypal addy on the donate button. Assuming they fixed it after the squiggles?


She is, yup... Oh well. 

Thanx for the link!!! 



feorag said:


> I think whether the Wright Stuff is boring depends on the guests and the subjects they are discussing. Sometimes it is boring, other times it's very entertaining. I actually enjoyed that show cos I like Craig Revel-Horwood too!
> 
> I can pm the guy who's running that thread if you want. I wanted to read everything that was up for auction and probs put in a necklace or something - just haven't had time to read it yet!


I'll put the link to the sanctuary on the thread, anyways


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone 
Thank you Jen for you knd words about Dante he is doing better but today when given the opportunity to go out for the first time since this occured he wasn't interested and just stayed in the kitchen window which is fine by me although now he wants to go out but he has no hope lol.
Does anyone want a Loki kitten he is driving me insane today with his mischief lol. He has gotten into everything he shouldn't has knocked one of the the gerbilariums off twice whic is the first time he has ever done that and has wrecked my kitchen bin bag a new one at that little tyke and has knocked off a whole box of mealworms sending them in all directions without me noticing so I now am discovering mealworms all over the room lol. HE is going free at this precise second I will box him up and post him to the first person who says the want him lol


----------



## ami_j

MORE Dex haha , look how much he has filled out 

May









Now


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Steve brought a couple of work mates home for drinks again Shell?
> 
> :lol2:


 
ROTFL:roll2:



sammy1969 said:


> Oh I am sure somethig will Shell (the joys of being a witch lol) what gets me is he is so wellknown if they had a problem with him why not just come tell me as everyone knows where he lives and i would of done my best to sort it out.
> 
> Lol bet that is a sight to see three nekid kitties on the run and meowing at the door of the loo mind you mine open the loo door and let themsleves in when i am in there lol


They didnt wait at the door they were draped round my neck and on my knee:lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Whoop whoop, I'm first to post today!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
> 
> Clark's working til 10pm, so you lot shall be my company today :lol2:
> 
> I'm sat here roasting. We have a washer/dryer, instead of seperate washing machine & dryer, & the stupid machine has decided to play up with the drying part, so we can wash clothes but they don't dry too well. So I've had to hang clothes on hangers above the radiators, so I have to put up with the heat.
> 
> ERTA, just been outside in the front garden dead-heading a couple of pansies & found this critter on a pansy leaf - a fat caterpillar in the middle of November!!!
> 
> image


That is a fat caterpillar:gasp:



feorag said:


> Afternoon/evening all.
> 
> Colin you were only first on cos I couldn't get near the computer for Elise on Facebook! :bash: :lol:
> 
> Chloe I'm sorry to hear about Ozzy and I know how gutted you will be, but the time isn't right for you to help her, is it? I'm sure if you weren't at college and living at home with your family you could turn this around, but sadly you have commitments at college and you're living in your mum's house and I think she just doesn't have the commitment that you have. So you are right it has to be what's best for Ozzy.
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Colin, wildlife has gone mad this year with the weather! People are posting on Autumnwatch they they've got birds on eggs, tadpoles in ponds and caterpillar all over the place! :gasp:


I only said today that the weather was unaturally warm for this time of year but I didnt realise that nature had gone mad:gasp:



ami_j said:


> MORE Dex haha , look how much he has filled out
> 
> May
> image
> 
> Now
> image


He certainly has filled out:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I came back from Asda today and a man was walking past our house with a young doberman male with bandaged ears with a bar between them. I asked his if he had let a vet crop them to which he replied "yes" with a big smile. This was enough to set me off and I called him an evil b:censor:d and told him if he wanted a dog with pointed ears he should have bought a GSD. The poor dog had been to an eastern European country to have his tail and his ears done. Chris was worried for my safety as the man was huge but I didnt care I still told him what I thought of people like him:censor::bash::devil:


----------



## feorag

Thanks Jen - I've pm'd with the sanctuary's information, so hopefully they'll consider it.

Also added a necklace, bracelet and rattlesnake vertebrae earrings for selling.

Chloe I'm so sorry you're having to do this, but as you say (and I do agree)she's now being left alone for too long and it's just not good for an intelligent dog like a GSD, but it must be very hard for you!

Colin is it eating the pansy leaves, cos if it is then pansies leaf long into the winter so it might eat enough to pupate?

We made £609 at our bagpack at Tesco's, which was pretty good considering the whole thing turned into a pantomime. Apparently when the first lot arrived at 11:00 they knew nothing about it, cos the woman who booked us in had left and not written us in the diary!! :bash:

Then the new woman said the children couldn't pack on their own and had to be with an adult! Kim pointed out that that wasn't mentioned in their criteria and she answered - "it's my criteria, because children are an irritant". Now that might be right with some of the groups, but the children we take along are very well behaved and know they're there to work and help. So that meant that all the children had to be with an adult which reduced the number of tils that we could work and we lost three quarters of an hour while they sorted it all out! :bash:

So if they'd been able to start on time and the children had been able to work a til on their own, we should would have made a bit more than that! :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell I am glad I am not the only one who suffers the indignanty of having a cat watch you on the toilet lol I can picture it in my minds eye lol.
I see there are no takers for the loki kitten damn will just have to keep him the little swine who is currently running halfway up the walls in the hall and lounge like a demented demon,(I should never of bought him the new catnip spider door hanging toy today lol) I am sure he is an imp in disguise


----------



## ami_j

cloggers said:


> Thanks everyone
> As much as I am commited, (and my mum is just wont admit it) it's not fair. She's on her own 8/9 hours a day, and that's not fair on any dog, nevermind one that suffers with separation anxiety. As much as I adore her more than anything, I love her to much to let her suffer, and it's about time I grew up and accepted that I can't provide what she needs, as much as I really wish I could. The assessor said she's perfect, all her little 'quirks' are to do with being on her own, and from what the assessor has said, certain issues she has have stemmed from me and my handling, which I've accepted and sort of already knew. I'm not he right person for her, and with her best interests at heart, she has to go.


*hug* sounds like its the best for her , it feels awful though


----------



## feorag

Sammy I often have a cat sitting watching me on the toilet too. So does Barry! :lol2:

Shell we cross posted, so I've just found your two above me now! I'd have been the same with the d*ckhead with the Dobie - silly bugger going to all that expense to mutilate a dog! :devil:

forgot to mention earlier that I posted off the coat for Mowgli - just hope it fits, but I've kept a note of the pattern I knit so if it doesn't fit I can adjust it without much problem!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sammy I often have a cat sitting watching me on the toilet too. So does Barry! :lol2:
> 
> Shell we cross posted, so I've just found your two above me now! I'd have been the same with the d*ckhead with the Dobie - silly bugger going to all that expense to mutilate a dog! :devil:
> 
> forgot to mention earlier that I posted off the coat for Mowgli - just hope it fits, but I've kept a note of the pattern I knit so if it doesn't fit I can adjust it without much problem!


 
That was quick:gasp: I would still have been knitting it next year:lol2: The moron with the dog really upset me as he thought it was funny that someone would get annoyed by a person having their dog mutilated. He was such a lovely dog too, very friendly and deserved a better owner than the knob he was with:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

I cant stand peopel who think it is right to mutilate dogs in this fashion. I can remember when i was half my current age and it wasn't illegal or anything for JRT's to have their tails docked I refused to have any of the puppies I bred docked at all, as I felt it wasn't morally or ethically right to do so. To think that someone would go abroad jsut ot by pass the law and then to laugh at some one being upset by it is just disgusting I am so proud of you Shell for giving him a piece of your mind arrogant little *bleep bleep bleep*.

Yay Eileen so there are three of us lol well four including Barry lol I usually get Mysty first then Gizmo Loki Nero and at times Figaro all watching me which can really give me a complex lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

Good on you Shell, what an idiot that man must be to go to all that trouble to have a dog that looks a bit 'harder'. Sad!

Eileen, Im not sure if the caterpillar is eating the pansy leaves, as it has stayed in the same position all day.


----------



## cloggers

Cats watching me are the least of my worries! Ozzy has taught herself the perfect way to clear the stairgate, so when I'm on the toilet the door gets pushed open and this big pair of bloody bat ears appear!! Then her inquisitive nature makes her want to look inside the toilet, whilst I'm still on it :lol2:

Shell that bloke sounds like a right pillock!! I don't like commenting on tail docking cos my old mans got it, but ear cropping is just barbaric. At least docking 'use' to have a reason to be done, cropping is purely cosmetic what a d*ckhead :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody 

I think having furkids around means you will have "help" in the bathroom *lol* Louis climbs in my pants quite often...

Eileen, it looks like your rescue is gonna get the monies raised from the auction


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Although it's actually now afternoon.

My routine has changed slightly given that I have my delightful granddaughter to entertain me every morning! :lol2: So now that she's had her lunch and has fallen asleep with exhaustion before even finishing it, I've got time to catch up!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, that caterpillar IS eating pansy leaves, & is still there now.

We had a nice lunch at Frankie & Bennys earlier, a belated 5th anniversary feed I'd say.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, that caterpillar IS eating pansy leaves, & is still there now.
> 
> We had a nice lunch at Frankie & Bennys earlier, a belated 5th anniversary feed I'd say.


I was there on Friday with a friend of mine. Yum!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, it looks like your rescue is gonna get the monies raised from the auction


It would be great if it did, Jen. I've just outbid someone for your peanut butter cake! :mf_dribble:

And put a bid in on *H*'s dog toy! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, that caterpillar IS eating pansy leaves, & is still there now.


Presumably, as it has a food source it'll stay there until there's no food left or it's ready to pupate???


----------



## feorag

Shell - check out this site Vic Minett Afternoon Show - Wall | Facebook - look in photos - you might recognise a certain cat! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell - check out this site Vic Minett Afternoon Show - Wall | Facebook - look in photos - you might recognise a certain cat! :2thumb:


 
:no1:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :no1:


Thought you'd like it!

Vic is a great animal person and a fan of the squirrels so she's been interviewing me on radio since I got the squirrels. During one of our on air chats knitting came up and I said that I knitted coats for dogs and cats and told her about your Dennis and his Dennis the Menace jumper, so thought I'd send her a piccie


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> It would be great if it did, Jen. I've just outbid someone for your peanut butter cake! :mf_dribble:
> 
> And put a bid in on *H*'s dog toy! :2thumb:
> 
> Presumably, as it has a food source it'll stay there until there's no food left or it's ready to pupate???


But wont the cold kill it?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, Jai, Jen & Sammy, are you a Facebook friend down as of tonight? :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, Jai, Jen & Sammy, are you a Facebook friend down as of tonight? :whistling2:


I dont seem to be ... however that may soon change


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> But wont the cold kill it?


Keep an eye on the temperature and if the forecast says frost - then bring it in, or bring it in anyway and pick pansy leaves for it??

I kept moths for a couple of years and just kept them in a propagator - it worked very well! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> I dont seem to be ... however that may soon change


Someone is removing people who she says are taking her ex's side, so I've been removed :lol2: I'm sure Shell & others will be off too.



feorag said:


> Keep an eye on the temperature and if the forecast says frost - then bring it in, or bring it in anyway and pick pansy leaves for it??
> 
> I kept moths for a couple of years and just kept them in a propagator - it worked very well! :2thumb:


I think its going to be a cold one tonight, but I've nothing to put it in. Might have a rummage in the kitchen.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Someone is removing people who she says are taking her ex's side, so I've been removed :lol2: I'm sure Shell & others will be off too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its going to be a cold one tonight, but I've nothing to put it in. Might have a rummage in the kitchen.


Well thats a bit childish , people all have different opinions


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Well thats a bit childish , people all have different opinions


Mmm, oh well.


I dug an ice cream tub out of teh kitchen bin, washed it out, put some kitchen roll in & retrieved the caterpillar & some pansy leaves for it to eat. Hope it does well.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, oh well.
> 
> 
> I dug an ice cream tub out of teh kitchen bin, washed it out, put some kitchen roll in & retrieved the caterpillar & some pansy leaves for it to eat. Hope it does well.


whats its name?:flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> whats its name?:flrt:


don't encourage him!


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> don't encourage him!


:gasp: Clark! it has to have a name


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :gasp: Clark! it has to have a name


:lol2: you think of one Jai


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> don't encourage him!


 
What do you mean dont encourage him:lol2:

Col Ive not noticed tbh!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> What do you mean dont encourage him:lol2:
> 
> Col Ive not noticed tbh!


Go check : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: you think of one Jai


Mr Squishy :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... I'm still on her friends list *shrugs*

I feel like crap. 

Eileen, I saw you've made a bid on my cookie cake *lol* It really is yummy!!!


----------



## ami_j

Jen agrees! So he is now MrSquishy


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Nah... I'm still on her friends list *shrugs*
> 
> I feel like crap.
> 
> Eileen, I saw you've made a bid on my cookie cake *lol* It really is yummy!!!



Oh no what's wrong Jen?

Col no cull here. P.S sent you a friend request on FB

Jai, I like Mr.Squishy. But that may be because of Will's little sisters obsession with Nemo. She's nicknamed 'squishy', Will is nicknamed 'Dory' and I'm 'Nemo' because he has a gimpy fin and I have gimpy joints...kids...don't you love them :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Starting to feel better. Belly just isn't right. Meh.


----------



## feorag

Morning!


ami_j said:


> whats its name?:flrt:





CE1985F said:


> don't encourage him!


:roll2: PMSL!!!



Amalthea said:


> Eileen, I saw you've made a bid on my cookie cake *lol* It really is yummy!!!


Well every time you make one I salivate, so decided to put in a bid!

Sorry you're not feeling too well Jen!


----------



## ami_j

Esarosa said:


> Oh no what's wrong Jen?
> 
> Col no cull here. P.S sent you a friend request on FB
> 
> Jai, I like Mr.Squishy. But that may be because of Will's little sisters obsession with Nemo. She's nicknamed 'squishy', Will is nicknamed 'Dory' and I'm 'Nemo' because he has a gimpy fin and I have gimpy joints...kids...don't you love them :lol2:


haha kids are so blunt about stuff :lol2:

I'm well tired only got to sleep at gone 4am and was woken by phone i need tonnes of sleep


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Well every time you make one I salivate, so decided to put in a bid!
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling too well Jen!


I've saved a box for posting, and everything 

I'm starting to feel a bit better, thanx


----------



## feorag

That's good news - that you're feeling better I mean - not that you've got a box for my cake! :blush:

What kept you up Jai?


----------



## ami_j

didnt notice the time :lol2: so was like chatter chatter OMG its late. but i never get tired at normal times anyway haha. debated doing another baking spree but i was tired


----------



## Amalthea

Will have to go pick up all the ingredients


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Morning!
> *:roll2: PMSL!!!*
> 
> Well every time you make one I salivate, so decided to put in a bid!
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling too well Jen!


 
THAT AIN'T FUNNY!!!! :whip::whip:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> THAT AIN'T FUNNY!!!! :whip::whip:


Tis so:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Eileen, Mowglis jumper came today and its a great fit, thankyou :2thumb:
I will post a pic later(Ive been at my parents all day:gasp
Let me know how much I owe you


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go  Thought you lot would appreciate this:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/782218-one-whipped-pup.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mr Squishy it is then! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> didnt notice the time :lol2: so was like chatter chatter OMG its late. but i never get tired at normal times anyway haha. debated doing another baking spree but i was tired


I get like that sometimes - just not ready to go to bed, but know that if I don't then I'll not get up in the morning. So I go to bed and then take ages to finally go to sleep - Catch 22!!!



CE1985F said:


> THAT AIN'T FUNNY!!!! :whip::whip:


That's very funny, cos I thought it was!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen, Mowglis jumper came today and its a great fit, thankyou :2thumb:
> I will post a pic later(Ive been at my parents all day:gasp
> Let me know how much I owe you


That's great news - I was a bit worried it might be a tad small for him! :2thumb: Just a couple of quid to cover the wool and postage will be fine thanks.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone

Col she hasn't removed me yet but that could change at any moment, bu tthen I am rarely on fb these days.
Feeling c****y today lots of stomach cramps etc hate this week lol, and Loki is still being a typical kitten so he is back up for adoption lol till sunday when I dshould be back to normal any takers?


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> Tis so:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Eileen, Mowglis jumper came today and its a great fit, thankyou :2thumb:
> I will post a pic later(Ive been at my parents all day:gasp
> Let me know how much I owe you


I always read his name as Mogwai :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Col she hasn't removed me yet but that could change at any moment, bu tthen I am rarely on fb these days.
> Feeling c****y today lots of stomach cramps etc hate this week lol, and Loki is still being a typical kitten so he is back up for adoption lol till sunday when I dshould be back to normal any takers?


Consider yourself honoured Sammy!

Im disgusted at how she's treated D. For Eileen, & anyone else who isn't on Facebook, C has told D that she left because D was making her life hell, & C is now posting pics of her & her new girlfriend on Facebook, including pics of them with the 2 Chis that D spent each & every day with whilst C was out losing weight & seemingly hooking this other woman. Nice eh! :devil:


----------



## selina20

C belongs in a kennel and D deserves a lot more


----------



## sammy1969

I dotn feel honoured at all Col I cant believe her behaviour and I am sure you have read my comment to you on fb just now. I am really beginning to wonder just how long she has been with her new love interest and as for her say ing D was doing stuff like that well you know my opinion on that one already. My heart goes out to D right now as she doesn't deserve to be treated like this at all as you say she looked after the pets whilst C was out and about.
ANd this is where she disappears off my friends list too lol


----------



## Amalthea

No way that's a woman!! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> No way that's a woman!! :gasp:


Now if that about wat i think it is I had to doa double take too lol


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Now if that about wat i think it is I had to doa double take too lol


I really thought she'd switched teams :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> I really thought she'd switched teams :whistling2:


My first thought was wth, then it was noooooooooo, then ok whatever floats her boat then I cant beleive it lol.


----------



## Shell195

selina20 said:


> I always read his name as Mogwai :lol2:


 
:lol2: Someone thought he looked like a gargoyle:gasp:

Eileen Mowgli`s jumper smells like strawberries


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> My first thought was wth, then it was noooooooooo, then ok whatever floats her boat then I cant beleive it lol.


i want to see


----------



## sammy1969

Is she not on your fb friends list hun?


----------



## ami_j

not anymore lol


----------



## sammy1969

Ahhh I see i will pm you hun


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Someone thought he looked like a gargoyle:gasp:
> 
> Eileen Mowgli`s jumper smells like strawberries


That's my lush fabric softener- can't remember what it is! :lol2:
Jen, Elise is going to a fancy dress party and all the girls are taking a Naughty Secret Santa. It has to be fun, naughty, but not too rude and they are to spend a fiver. Is there anything you can suggest in the Anne Summers catalogue that would fit that bill that you would be able to post out to her???


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, there's a few bits.... There's a rabbit keyring which I love that is £5... When is the party? Want me to post out a catalogue? She can have my discount, as well, so it'll be 30% off (plus a bit for postage).


----------



## Amalthea

*Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!!!!*










And my own little bit of news... I've been feeling so crap, cuz I am expecting a little'un :whistling2: Don't post on FB about it yet, though, please... I don't want my aunt getting wind before I am able to tell my Gammy tonight.


----------



## Skarlet

Amalthea said:


> And my own little bit of news... I've been feeling so crap, cuz I am expecting a little'un :whistling2: Don't post on FB about it yet, though, please... I don't want my aunt getting wind before I am able to tell my Gammy tonight.


Congratulations! Sooo pleased for you.


----------



## Amalthea

Thank you


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!!!!*
> 
> image
> 
> And my own little bit of news... I've been feeling so crap, cuz I am expecting a little'un :whistling2: Don't post on FB about it yet, though, please... I don't want my aunt getting wind before I am able to tell my Gammy tonight.




Weeeee congratulations, I was hoping it was that, as that's how it started with me. That's two of us now, have you had a nosey at the pregnancy thread in off topic yet? How far along do you reckon you are? And Happy Thanksgiving what a lovely pressie x


----------



## Amalthea

Exciting!!! By my reconning, I concieved on the 29th of last month, so just under 4 weeks..... But apparently, doctors date it from your last period, so they'll say I am 6 weeks. Going for my first dr appt today


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Exciting!!! By my reconning, I concieved on the 29th of last month, so just under 4 weeks..... But apparently, doctors date it from your last period, so they'll say I am 6 weeks. Going for my first dr appt today



Yeah that's how I'm supposedly six weeks along, based on the first day of my last period. And lucky you seeing a doctor so quickly.

The doctor won't see me just keeps telling me to phone the midwife. I phoned her last Friday her assistant said she'd call back this week, still heard nothing, called a few times and got told the same thing, she'll get back to me. So I'm still bloody waiting around like a lemon second guessing everything I'm doing/feeling. Healthcare up here is :censor: I miss Manchester


----------



## Amalthea

It's only because I am diabetic.... Got my diabetic appt changed to today and the earliest I could get for a GP appt was next Tuesday. So, we should be due around the same time!!! Comparing notes and all that!


----------



## feorag

Jen, we've just had a quick look on the website and is there any way you can get her the candy tassels and the sexy dice to her by a week tomorrow???


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, sure  Will order them today and they will probably be with me no later than Monday, then I'll post 'em out. If ya wanna paypal me about £6... That should do it


----------



## Amalthea

Ordered for ya, Eileen


----------



## feorag

That's excellent Jen - just dashing out now so will send money when I get back. Just realised I missed a load in between your post telling me you would do it and one of the things is that you're pregnant!!!! :gasp:

I'm so thrilled and delighted for you - and you and Katie together, due at almost the same time - what a happy thread we are going to have!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Realised I have neglected you all and just jumped on the thread to find out Jen is pregnant. Congrats hun!!!!!!! May it be plain sailing from here on out, I know you have waited a fair while for this, I'm so pleased for you.

Ok what other huge things have I missed? Is everyone ok?


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> That's excellent Jen - just dashing out now so will send money when I get back. Just realised I missed a load in between your post telling me you would do it and one of the things is that you're pregnant!!!! :gasp:
> 
> I'm so thrilled and delighted for you - and you and Katie together, due at almost the same time - what a happy thread we are going to have!!! :2thumb:


*giggles* It's gonna be a baby-filled thread!! :2thumb:



Nix said:


> Realised I have neglected you all and just jumped on the thread to find out Jen is pregnant. Congrats hun!!!!!!! May it be plain sailing from here on out, I know you have waited a fair while for this, I'm so pleased for you.
> 
> Ok what other huge things have I missed? Is everyone ok?


*lol* Thank you!! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Congrats Jen and Gary  
haha i KNEW it when you kept saying you had a gippy tummy im like ooh bet this is good news


----------



## Amalthea

*grins* I welcome this crappy feeling with open arms


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the appt went well  and my first ante natal appt is booked for a week Tuesday


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> Ok what other huge things have I missed? Is everyone ok?


Just katie's (Esarosa) pregnancy too and poor Chloe having made the decision to rehome Ozzy because she's being left alone too long now that chloe's at college and her mum is working longer hours. And Cat leaving Ditta - is there anything else???

Jen, did you get my pm???


----------



## Esarosa

Midwife booked for next Wednesday at home. As of tomorrow we have no seating until the new suite is delivered, and we're decorating and I have a lounge full of snakes so i'm flapping now in case she is phobic or anti reptiles. Her timing to do a home visit is impeccable lol. So if you don't see me for a few days i'm frantically trying to get the house sorted lol wish me luck.t t


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, fantastic news Jen, congratulations hun!!! :2thumb:

With 2 babies due on this thread at the same time, uncle Colin is going to get very broody! :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

You'll have to come visit, Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> You'll have to come visit, Col


Aawwww hun :flrt: xx


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!!!!*
> 
> image
> 
> And my own little bit of news... I've been feeling so crap, cuz I am expecting a little'un :whistling2: Don't post on FB about it yet, though, please... I don't want my aunt getting wind before I am able to tell my Gammy tonight.


 

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Im delighted for you both :no1::flrt::2thumb:


feorag said:


> Morning everyone!That's my lush fabric softener- can't remember what it is! :lol2:
> Jen, Elise is going to a fancy dress party and all the girls are taking a Naughty Secret Santa. It has to be fun, naughty, but not too rude and they are to spend a fiver. Is there anything you can suggest in the Anne Summers catalogue that would fit that bill that you would be able to post out to her???


Whatever the softner is it smells very edible:lol2:

I just need Sophie to get pregnant now:2thumb: Her and Martin are looking for a house after Christmas so not only will I be a daughter down I will also lose 3 cats:gasp: Me an Steve will be rolling round on our own in a 5 bedroomed house soon


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I just need Sophie to get pregnant now:2thumb: Her and Martin are looking for a house after Christmas so not only will I be a daughter down I will also lose 3 cats:gasp: Me an Steve will be rolling round on our own in a 5 bedroomed house soon


In your dreams, methinks! :lol2:

I think it's great that we've got 2 pregnancies on here! :2thumb: We need to see scan photos etc too! :2thumb:

Rach (Enola67) on here sent me a copy of her 2nd scan taken recently and it's a really good one!


----------



## Amalthea

Aww that'll be tough, Shell


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> In your dreams, methinks! :lol2:
> 
> I think it's great that we've got 2 pregnancies on here! :2thumb: We need to see scan photos etc too! :2thumb:
> 
> Rach (Enola67) on here sent me a copy of her 2nd scan taken recently and it's a really good one!


One of the girls at the sanctuary is pregnant with her first baby too, so it will be loads of baby news next year. I hope Katie and Jen keep us updated:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I'll keep you lot updated  cans and the lot


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone
JEN CONGRATULATIONS 
I envy you soooooo much, I know we all said it would happen in the end. AS said by all we need to see scans and be kept updated lol now I am beginning to think it will never happen for me as I am now getting too old but I can dote on yours instead lol.

And now I definately want someone to adopt Loki the little sod. Had the dentist today went out all was fine came home to find out that the little sod has broken my porcelain clock that I have had for over ten years. This clock has been thrown at me by an ex and all sorts and still survived but one attack by Loki and it is in pieces and cant be repaired so any takers on a large bundle of mischief lol


----------



## Shell195

Eileen can you knit Mowgli another jumper please:whistling2: With him being sooo nekkid and dark he greases up really quckly so need another then I can always have one clean for him:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sammy, me & you can be Jen's babie's cyber parents :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mr Squishy, the caterpillar I brought in from a hanging basket outside the front door, has today turned dark. Anyone know why a caterpillar would do this?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Mr Squishy, the caterpillar I brought in from a hanging basket outside the front door, has today turned dark. Anyone know why a caterpillar would do this?


hopefully he is pupating  and not dying


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Mr Squishy, the caterpillar I brought in from a hanging basket outside the front door, has today turned dark. Anyone know why a caterpillar would do this?


Maybe hes getting ready to pupate?


----------



## Shell195

If your caterpillars seem lethargic or have changed color, do not handle them. They are probably preparing to molt or form their pupa. All insects are very vulnerable as they begin to molt. They may also be sick. If your caterpillars die, remove them from the cage immediately to help prevent infection of the other caterpillars in the cage.
Top

Butterfly School: Raising Butterflies and Moths


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ah, thank you hun! :notworthy:


----------



## MattsZoo

Here is my fluffy beast, Tinkerbell.

My little princess haha, but she can be a right little mardy bum.


----------



## Shell195

MattsZoo said:


> Here is my fluffy beast, Tinkerbell.
> 
> My little princess haha, but she can be a right little mardy bum.
> 
> image


Shes pretty, how old is she?


----------



## MattsZoo

She's 8


----------



## sammy1969

Morning everyone, first one to post this morning wow that is a miracle. Mind you I am waiting for the RSPCA to turn up so I can have another round of telling them their job lol.

Col we sure can it will be great fun and I get to spoil another baby lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Tinkerbell is lovely!! Reminds me of my Louis a bit


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - just made it!! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Eileen can you knit Mowgli another jumper please:whistling2: With him being sooo nekkid and dark he greases up really quckly so need another then I can always have one clean for him:2thumb:


Yes, certainly - I'll have a look in my stash of wools and see what I've got left over that I can maybe utilise to save you buying wool. I've just started a little cardigan for Darcey, but hopefully it won't take long and then I'll do it for you.



Zoo-Man said:


> Sammy, me & you can be Jen's babie's cyber parents :lol2:


And I'm gonna be cyber-auntie! :2thumb:


Zoo-Man said:


> Mr Squishy, the caterpillar I brought in from a hanging basket outside the front door, has today turned dark. Anyone know why a caterpillar would do this?


I'm with everyone else I think he might be ready to pupate - certainly hope it's not cos he's dying! :sad: 


MattsZoo said:


> Here is my fluffy beast, Tinkerbell.
> 
> My little princess haha, but she can be a right little mardy bum.
> 
> image


She's beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Tinkerbell is beautiful :flrt:

Just caught up on Frozen Planet....how traumatic was that wolf hunt (2 x wolves) vs 1 bison. And how absolutely gorgeous was that weasel?:flrt:

Well I may have to live off hummus for the next few weeks as it's the only thing atm that doesn't make me feel like I'm going to projectile vomit. One room decorated just waiting on the flooring for the bathroom, then have the rest to decorate before wednesday :razz: I'm shattered now though :lol2:

And of course I'll keep ya updated, not sure whether our hospital does a cd/dvd rom with the scans or not, if not I'll just have to take piccys with my phone and upload them that way.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - just made it!! :lol2:*Yes, certainly - I'll have a look in my stash of wools and see what I've got left over that I can maybe utilise to save you buying wool. I've just started a little cardigan for Darcey, but hopefully it won't take long and then I'll do it for you.*
> 
> And I'm gonna be cyber-auntie! :2thumb:I'm with everyone else I think he might be ready to pupate - certainly hope it's not cos he's dying! :sad:
> She's beautiful! :flrt:


Yes thats fine, thankyou:no1: Mowglis breeder may get in touch with you as she was asking who knitted his jumper:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Yes thats fine, thankyou:no1: Mowglis breeder may get in touch with you as she was asking who knitted his jumper:lol2:



Haha poor Eileens fingers are going to be knitted off at this rate :lol2:

I started knitting last year but had some acrylic/plastic needles and they were terrible to knit with. Would wood/bamboo or metal be better Eileen for a new starter?


----------



## Amalthea

I didn't tell ya... Last month, we had a butterfly that kept visiting for three days straight. The first day he was actually IN the kitchen and was calm enough to let me get some pictures on my hand. The next day, he was on the back door, and the day after, he was fluttering around our back yard. I think he was a good omen  Cuz it was around that time I got pregnant 

Katie, crocheting is so much easier than knitting... Maybe go for that?

ETA: Katie, this is a great site... Thought maybe you'd like to have a looksee 

http://www.justmommies.com/


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I didn't tell ya... Last month, we had a butterfly that kept visiting for three days straight. The first day he was actually IN the kitchen and was calm enough to let me get some pictures on my hand. The next day, he was on the back door, and the day after, he was fluttering around our back yard. I think he was a good omen  Cuz it was around that time I got pregnant
> 
> Katie, crocheting is so much easier than knitting... Maybe go for that?
> 
> ETA: Katie, this is a great site... Thought maybe you'd like to have a looksee
> 
> Welcome to JustMommies : pregnancy and parenting on JustMommies



Ah cheers for the link Jen, I will have a look. Have you signed up to emma's diary yet? There is a FB page and a website, the website runs competitions all the time, so definitely worth it for that.

Did you tell your family last night? If so how did it go? Did you have a good thanksgiving?

I've never tried crocheting, knitting I quite liked but the feel of the needles went through me. I'd like to be able to make some bits for the baby but I'm probably getting far to ahead of myself as I can only knit a scarf atm.:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Never even heard of it *lol* 

I told my Gammy and aunts and uncles on my Mom's side last night. The rest of the family already knew *lol*

Thanksgiving was great!! A bit late, since I had a doctor appointment when I should have been cooking, but it was still good 

Crocheting is dead easy (although, I can only do simple things so far), so may be worth having a look at  And it's only one needle, so you don't get that feeling of the needles clicking together.

We are getting our new boiler on Monday and when that is done, we can actually start on the nursery!!!


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> I started knitting last year but had some acrylic/plastic needles and they were terrible to knit with. Would wood/bamboo or metal be better Eileen for a new starter?


Katie I cannot abide plastic needles!  that's why I hate knitting large chunky wool because almost all the large size needles are plastic.

I've always used metal needles and had amassed a huge number, so sold off a lot of my doubles and triples on ebay. Then about 8 years ago I decided to try the bamboo needles because I'd read they were good for people with arthritis because they are more supple and I actually love them!



Amalthea said:


> Katie, crocheting is so much easier than knitting... Maybe go for that?


I can crochet squares and circles, but I just cannot understand a pattern - I've tried and given up. I'm certain to crochet a cardigan would take a lot less time than knitting, but it just eludes me!

I watched the wolf chase on Frozen Planet, but when the wolves caught up with the bison and the male chickened out and left the female to fend for herself, I couldnt' watch so I turned away and came on here - Barry walked out of the room. Then I heard the wolf squeal and I got so worried that she'd been injured I watched, she really took some stick from that bison, before they both gave up and she was eating huge mouthfuls of snow because she was so exhausted and thirsty. You didn't realise in the programme how long it went on for until they showed you the footage at the end, when they both literally gave up and I think the bison bled out and died! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Just entered a comp for a steriliser on that Emma's Diary thingy-ma-jig *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Tinkerbell is beautiful :flrt:
> 
> *Just caught up on Frozen Planet....how traumatic was that wolf hunt (2 x wolves) vs 1 bison*. And how absolutely gorgeous was that weasel?:flrt:
> 
> Well I may have to live off hummus for the next few weeks as it's the only thing atm that doesn't make me feel like I'm going to projectile vomit. One room decorated just waiting on the flooring for the bathroom, then have the rest to decorate before wednesday :razz: I'm shattered now though :lol2:
> 
> And of course I'll keep ya updated, not sure whether our hospital does a cd/dvd rom with the scans or not, if not I'll just have to take piccys with my phone and upload them that way.


Oh Katie, that was pretty blinkin' traumatic! I love watching predators hunt, but with this one, I was just willing the poor Wolves to overpower the Bison. Hearing the Wolves yelping when they were butted & trampled, I hate hearing canine yelps! I was suprised the Wolf survived actually. It just goes to show, predators really do have it harder.


----------



## feorag

By the way girls. I live 5 minutes from the Tommy Tippee factory where stuff costs quite a bit less than in chemists and supermarkets. Although the postage would put it up a bit I'm happy to go and get any stuff you need and post it on to you. 

Elise said the stuff she bought for Darcey when she came up in February cost her two-thirds of the price. They have big bins of bottles, bowls, plates and loada different drinking cups on offer at prices of about £1-£3. each.


----------



## Amalthea

That's pretty awesome Eileen!! Thank you


----------



## Zoo-Man

See Jen & Katie, your little bubs are going to have a whole cyber family :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

:2thumb:

Would be pretty funny if they were born on the same day :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Aw thanks for that Eileen.



Zoo-Man said:


> See Jen & Katie, your little bubs are going to have a whole cyber family :flrt:


Hehe :flrt:

Jen that may be a coincidence to far lol. I've got a weird feeling this is going to be a boy. Probably as we've never agreed on a single boys name lol. I love Jacob but with the twilight saga being so huge I imagine there would be lots with that name at a similar age.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Would be pretty funny if they were born on the same day :whistling2:


Well one of you had better practice holding things in there for a day or two, so you can synchronise :lol2:



Esarosa said:


> Aw thanks for that Eileen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe :flrt:
> 
> Jen that may be a coincidence to far lol. I've got a weird feeling this is going to be a boy. Probably as we've never agreed on a single boys name lol. I love Jacob but with the twilight saga being so huge I imagine there would be lots with that name at a similar age.


I bet your right about the popularity of the name Jacob at this present time Katie.

Me & Clark can never agree on a new pet's name, never mind if/when we have a child! For example, I say I'd like to call a daughter Jubilee, he says no (different words, same meaning! haha)


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Aw thanks for that Eileen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe :flrt:
> 
> Jen that may be a coincidence to far lol. I've got a weird feeling this is going to be a boy. Probably as we've never agreed on a single boys name lol. I love Jacob but with the twilight saga being so huge I imagine there would be lots with that name at a similar age.


Actually Katie, cos you live so close you could come up and we could have lunch together and then go to the factory so you can see what you want.

I hear what you're saying about Jacob, but my friend's daughter has just christened her son Edward and there's no-one in the world less likely to be a "Twilight" fan than Vicky! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Well one of you had better practice holding things in there for a day or two, so you can synchronise :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your right about the popularity of the name Jacob at this present time Katie.
> 
> Me & Clark can never agree on a new pet's name, never mind if/when we have a child! For example, I say I'd like to call a daughter Jubilee, he says no (different words, same meaning! haha)


Hehe.

For a girl it's all variations on the same theme. We want to incorporate my mums names so Denise Elaine. We quite like Elaina Denise, Aria/Arya Elaine, Lily Elaine and Isabella Denise, but for the latter it's the twilight problem again. I really like multi function names though, so Isabella can become Izzie,Bella,Belle,Isabelle etc.


----------



## Skarlet

My sister called her baby Edward, don't think she really thought about the twilight books.


----------



## Amalthea

There are a couple Twilighty names in my family... Ben's middle name is Edward and Dad's middle name is Carlisle *lol* and the name I have picked out for a girl has Alice as the middle name


----------



## Esarosa

Skarlet said:


> My sister called her baby Edward, don't think she really thought about the twilight books.


I know a lot of people won't call their children based on books or a film I just thought with the popularity of the franchise there may be a fair few with the same name in the same class. I do love the name Edward to.

Eileen I missed your post as I cross posted, my family are back in Manchester so I could maybe ferry Jen's down too nearer the time. RFUK cat chat baby train.


----------



## Amalthea

I've also bidded on your newest addition to the auction, Eileen, so if I win, you'll be stuck with me for a day! *lol*


----------



## sammy1969

I find baby names a mine field lol as I love unusual names and the one I wanted i I ever have a girl no one else seems to like which is a bummer. I also hate names that are shortened Like edward becoming ed or eddy etc or Amanda becoming Mandy.
However Jen I will be enjoying being cyber mommy to your little one although I think people may begin to talk when they find out Col is the cyber daddy lmao$. However I have been accused of being married to another of my gay friends in the past when I used to help him run his pet shop. It was funny as his partner would come in each day and plant a kiss on his lips and everyone would just stare and ask me if I was aware he was cheating on me lol.

Still waiting for the RSPCA to turn up, goodness knows when they are going to finally get here just hoping they dont leave it too late in the day as not feeling my best today after being up all night.


----------



## Amalthea

I like unusual names, too... And I have a few for a girl (although, my number one is still number one *lol*)... It isn't THAT unusual, until you shorten it to how I want it shortened 

I really like the name Braedon Michael (Gary's middle name is Michael), but I dreamt I gave birth to a still born boy named Braedon Michael YEARS ago... I still remember what that little boy looks like and the dream still haunts me, so I can't use the name. And I'd never even thought about the name until that dream, so no clue where it came from.


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit I have more girl's names than boy's in mind I do like the name Micheal which is one of the few normal names on my list but can't use it as I already have a nephew named Micheal who was born on xmas day just after midnight on the year he was born he was the first born in the county lol.

Eileen and Shell do certain kittens go through a terrible teen stage at around 6 or 7 months of age as Loki is driving us insane with his mischief. He has been at it all week for some reason and the damages list is gettig longer and longer by the hour. Gizmo (brother) is still the laziest most laid back tubby ginger tabby kitten I have come across which makes me happy but Loki I could quite easily wring his neck if I didn't love him so much.


----------



## Esarosa

sammy1969 said:


> I must admit I have more girl's names than boy's in mind I do like the name Micheal which is one of the few normal names on my list but can't use it as I already have a nephew named Micheal who was born on xmas day just after midnight on the year he was born he was the first born in the county lol.
> 
> Eileen and Shell do certain kittens go through a terrible teen stage at around 6 or 7 months of age as Loki is driving us insane with his mischief. He has been at it all week for some reason and the damages list is gettig longer and longer by the hour. Gizmo (brother) is still the laziest most laid back tubby ginger tabby kitten I have come across which makes me happy but Loki I could quite easily wring his neck if I didn't love him so much.


Phoenix is a similar age and now everything is blue tacced down to minimise damage. 

I do love unusual names but I seriously lack imagination, all the ones I suggest Will scoffs at  He's worried if I go to unusual they'll get bullied. So the girls ones are quite sensible I think, but boys I really need serious help with.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Theres always Kylie for a girl's name............. :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Phoenix is a similar age and now everything is blue tacced down to minimise damage.
> 
> I do love unusual names but I seriously lack imagination, all the ones I suggest Will scoffs at  He's worried if I go to unusual they'll get bullied. So the girls ones are quite sensible I think, *but boys I really need serious help with*.


Logan, Eric, Cain, Warren, Wade,


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Logan, Eric, Cain, Warren, Wade,


Noticing a trend here, I believe :whistling2: Although, I love the name Logan... But I think Logan Egan sounds weird.


----------



## sammy1969

BOys names are so much harder Katie I mean apart from the obvious ones that are in trend now such as Edward and Jacob, I like Tyler and Jensen which is what my friend's daughter is naming her baby boy when he is born in the next two weeks I also like Declan, Glyn, Andrew and Tyrone.
In girls names I like Summer, Skye, Abilyne (aby-lean), Scorcha,Amelia, Bernice,Chelsea-Leigh and Chicara and also the tradtional names of Isabella (my nan's name) and Hazel (Glyn's mums name).

I am glad that I am not the only one who has a destructive kitten, as Loki rally is driving me insane just now as you can probably can guess from my recent posts lol.I wouldn't mind so much but he is sooooo clumsy with it so when he goes off on one he wrecks every thing and manages to break at least one thing everyday.


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Logan, Eric, Cain, Warren, Wade,


I love xmen so does Will it's how Phoenix got her name. I love Logan, charles, remy etc, though Will says Remy sounds to feminine :?



sammy1969 said:


> BOys names are so much harder Katie I mean apart from the obvious ones that are in trend now such as Edward and Jacob, I like Tyler and Jensen which is what my friend's daughter is naming her baby boy when he is born in the next two weeks I also like Declan, Glyn, Andrew and Tyrone.
> In girls names I like Summer, Skye, Abilyne (aby-lean), Scorcha,Amelia, Bernice,Chelsea-Leigh and Chicara and also the tradtional names of Isabella (my nan's name) and Hazel (Glyn's mums name).
> 
> I am glad that I am not the only one who has a destructive kitten, as Loki rally is driving me insane just now as you can probably can guess from my recent posts lol.I wouldn't mind so much but he is sooooo clumsy with it so when he goes off on one he wrecks every thing and manages to break at least one thing everyday.


Eek little bugger. Phoenix gets forgiven everything because as soon as she calms down she comes for snuggles with me. I'm so easily bought :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Noticing a trend here, I believe :whistling2: Although, I love the name Logan... But I think Logan Egan sounds weird.


And what trend would that be hun? :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sam, why are you waiting for the RSPCA to come???


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> And what trend would that be hun? :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Oh I dunno... :whistling2:

Just got a flier thingy through the post advertising the Manchester Arndale and there's a coupon for Taco Bell!!!!!!!! There's a Taco Bell!!! *dances* Going this weekend *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Oh I dunno... :whistling2:
> 
> Just got a flier thingy through the post advertising the Manchester Arndale and there's a coupon for Taco Bell!!!!!!!! There's a Taco Bell!!! *dances* Going this weekend *lol*



Ooooo that's something I've always wanted to try but never had the chance to.


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Ooooo that's something I've always wanted to try but never had the chance to.


Loves Taco Bell!!! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Loki does too Katie as he is such a pretty little kitten and I did hand rear him and his brother Gizmo from four week of age.
Long Story Col and all thanx to a bitchy cow two floors above me, I am getting fed up with them keep coming here and if they start today I will be asking them to leave and come back with a warrant as I know they can't get one as my animals are well cared for.THey eat better than Glyn ad I do and ok they may not have all the fancy interiors in there vivs but they do have all the basics plus extras.So they can go whistle as I am not doing what they have demanded as I could end up killing my lizards.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Loki does too Katie as he is such a pretty little kitten and I did hand rear him and his brother Gizmo from four week of age.
> Long Story Col and all thanx to a bitchy cow two floors above me, I am getting fed up with them keep coming here and if they start today I will be asking them to leave and come back with a warrant as I know they can't get one as my animals are well cared for.THey eat better than Glyn ad I do and ok they may not have all the fancy interiors in there vivs but they do have all the basics plus extras.So they can go whistle as I am not doing what they have demanded as I could end up killing my lizards.


I'd refer the RSPCA twits to this forum hun, show them the lizard & snake sections. What the RSPCA know about exotics you could write on a postage stamp!


----------



## sammy1969

Oh I know Col especially when the local representative has to get the so called reptile specialist out to find out where heat mats should be placed in a viv as he doesnt know and what temps they should be kept at and whether snakes need uv duh. I mean I have only been keeping for about what 18 -20 years now with a break of about 18 months. Started with an iggy of all things lol,then went onto mountain horneds and african plateds and then onto frogs and geckoes and finally snakes and now have a mixture. 
However I am damned if I am going to risk my lizards getting ill just to satisfy them andI have already contacted ArcadiaJohn on here about their request and he has said I would be mad to do it so there is no way it is being done.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Oh I know Col especially when the local representative has to get the so called reptile specialist out to find out where heat mats should be placed in a viv as he doesnt know and what temps they should be kept at and whether snakes need uv duh. I mean I have only been keeping for about what 18 -20 years now with a break of about 18 months. Started with an iggy of all things lol,then went onto mountain horneds and african plateds and then onto frogs and geckoes and finally snakes and now have a mixture.
> However I am damned if I am going to risk my lizards getting ill just to satisfy them andI have already contacted ArcadiaJohn on here about their request and he has said I would be mad to do it so there is no way it is being done.


I'd complain to the Head Office & say you feel victimised or something. I'd also tell them to do their homework, & when they can safely house a tortoise I'll start to listen to them. (referring to the tortoise the RSPCA took in as a stray, put it in a pond cos they thought it was a terrapin, & suprise suprise, it drowned!!!) :devil:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> I know a lot of people won't call their children based on books or a film I just thought with the popularity of the franchise there may be a fair few with the same name in the same class. I do love the name Edward to.
> 
> Eileen I missed your post as I cross posted, my family are back in Manchester so I could maybe ferry Jen's down too nearer the time. RFUK cat chat baby train.


IElise was a maid in a book I was reading when I was pregnant with Iain, so if he'd been a boy i'd have called him Elise. I stuck with the name because it isn't easy to choose a name that goes with Krukowski! Whereas I always thought Elise Krukowski had a nice ring to it. My mum's neighbour said she thought I should have given her my name as a middle name, but then she would have had the initials EEK - not good! 



Amalthea said:


> I've also bidded on your newest addition to the auction, Eileen, so if I win, you'll be stuck with me for a day! *lol*


Well I was going to post on the thread that if you won you could always come and stay here in the madhouse, but I was worried that if you were overbid the new bidder might still think that offer applied - which of course it wouldn't necessarily! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> IElise was a maid in a book I was reading when I was pregnant with Iain, so if he'd been a boy i'd have called him Elise. I stuck with the name because it isn't easy to choose a name that goes with Krukowski! Whereas I always thought Elise Krukowski had a nice ring to it. My mum's neighbour said she thought I should have given her my name as a middle name, but then she would have had the initials EEK - not good!
> 
> Well I was going to post on the thread that if you won you could always come and stay here in the madhouse, but I was worried that if you were overbid the new bidder might still think that offer applied - which of course it wouldn't necessarily! :lol2:


You'd love Bobby staying over at yours Eileen! :lol2:

BTW, we'll be over your way soon, so we could meet up if you were available


----------



## sammy1969

Bloody hell what the hell are they playing at even I know the difference between a tortoise and a turtle ffs. I thought the stuff they were on about in my vivs was stupid enough but that is just ridicuous I am sure if they had a brain cell they would be very dangerous lol. I mean apart from the vivs Nero one of the cats has had a severe allergic reaction skin wise to flea treat ment and although he is only 18 months he currently looks like a manky old alley cat where he has lost patches of fur all over. Now he has had treatment and we are currently waiting for the fur to grow back but they insist that he has something else wrong with him and that he needs vetinary treatment. NAd apparently Storm one of the dogs is currently covered in cancers according to my neighbour and is also bald and I wont treat him, No he has a flea allergy and chews his back to pieces making it bleed and has warts on his back which he also chews on, again I have had him checked and treated but they say he is being mistreated. He has had this problem ever since I have had him and every year he chews does the same thing but they are saying if I don't get him treated and the vivs sorted to their standards (yeah right) they will start proceedings to confiscate my animals,as I am not giving them the basic standard of care. Allthis due to the neighbour saying I had gone away leaving the pets to fend for themselves and one pet locked outside for the duration with no food etc. THe thing was I was not even away and it was just one of about 12 complaints put in against me this year by someone, and when I said about it to both the rep and their head office they statedthat due to data protection they can no longer keep a copy of complaints made so have to investigate them all individually stupid sods.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> IElise was a maid in a book I was reading when I was pregnant with Iain, so if he'd been a boy i'd have called him Elise. I stuck with the name because it isn't easy to choose a name that goes with Krukowski! Whereas I always thought Elise Krukowski had a nice ring to it. My mum's neighbour said she thought I should have given her my name as a middle name, but then she would have had the initials EEK - not good!
> 
> Well I was going to post on the thread that if you won you could always come and stay here in the madhouse, but I was worried that if you were overbid the new bidder might still think that offer applied - which of course it wouldn't necessarily! :lol2:


*lol* I've not asked Gary if we could make it, but it's fine *lol* We could make a day of it, at least...


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> You'd love Bobby staying over at yours Eileen! :lol2:
> 
> BTW, we'll be over your way soon, so we could meet up if you were available


Wouldn't I just - Bobby and I just love each other!!! :lol2: :roll2:

If you are ever up this way - or anyone else on here for that matter, I'm always open to meeting up for lunch, coffee, drinkies, whatever!



Amalthea said:


> *lol* I've not asked Gary if we could make it, but it's fine *lol* We could make a day of it, at least...


At least! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Wouldn't I just - Bobby and I just love each other!!! :lol2: :roll2:
> 
> If you are ever up this way - or anyone else on here for that matter, I'm always open to meeting up for lunch, coffee, drinkies, whatever!
> 
> At least! :flrt:


Well I'll let you know as soon as we know when we're over your way, & we can arrange something :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

If only I could get up to your way I would love to meet up with you all I hate beig isolated down here on my own *sobs* too many firends too far away its so unfair.

I am now wondering if the RSPCA are ever going to show up after making the arrangements to although I don't know what time they finish in the evening and if they dont turn up today they can damn well F off as I have stayed in cancelling a hospital appt for them and I am not going out of my way to do so again and they do tend to turn up whenever they want whether it is convenient or not.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just fed the tortoises. I have 2 Red-Footed Tortoises, one of which has an undershot jaw. As she finds it harder to eat large leaves, & tear them up into smaller pieces for her & she has her own dish. But of course she insists on leaving hers & trying to tackle the other tort's large leaves. :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Grass is always greener and all that jazz


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Grass is always greener and all that jazz


:lol2: true!


----------



## Amalthea

Col, are you two going to the NW Meet on Sunday??


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Col, are you two going to the NW Meet on Sunday??


No hun, we're going to visit Clark's mum, sister & new nephew on Sunday. Are you?


----------



## sammy1969

Isn't that just typical Gizmo is like that you give him his bowl of food and he has to go and try and pinch the others causing all sorts of trouble especially with Dante who hates him anyway lol .


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Isn't that just typical Gizmo is like that you give him his bowl of food and he has to go and try and pinch the others causing all sorts of trouble especially with Dante who hates him anyway lol .


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> No hun, we're going to visit Clark's mum, sister & new nephew on Sunday. Are you?


I think so, yup... Never been before *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I think so, yup... Never been before *lol*


Chris seems lovely


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah  Will be going with Gary, so hopefully I won't be too shy :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Yeah  Will be going with Gary, so hopefully I won't be too shy :blush:


Aww, lol. Its nice to meet people from here, & I've met a few already.


----------



## Amalthea

I'm just a whimp *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh I dunno... :whistling2:
> 
> Just got a flier thingy through the post advertising the Manchester Arndale and there's a coupon for Taco Bell!!!!!!!! There's a Taco Bell!!! *dances* Going this weekend *lol*


Ive never heard of them:lol2:



feorag said:


> IElise was a maid in a book I was reading when I was pregnant with Iain, so if he'd been a boy i'd have called him Elise. I stuck with the name because it isn't easy to choose a name that goes with Krukowski! Whereas I always thought Elise Krukowski had a nice ring to it. My mum's neighbour said she thought I should have given her my name as a middle name, but then she would have had the initials EEK - not good!
> 
> Well I was going to post on the thread that if you won you could always come and stay here in the madhouse, but I was worried that if you were overbid the new bidder might still think that offer applied - which of course it wouldn't necessarily! :lol2:


 
:roll2:



Zoo-Man said:


> You'd love Bobby staying over at yours Eileen! :lol2:
> 
> BTW, we'll be over your way soon, so we could meet up if you were available


 
Haha, love it:no1:



feorag said:


> Wouldn't I just - Bobby and I just love each other!!! :lol2: :roll2:
> 
> If you are ever up this way - or anyone else on here for that matter, I'm always open to meeting up for lunch, coffee, drinkies, whatever!
> 
> At least! :flrt:


I want to come:bash:



Amalthea said:


> Yeah  Will be going with Gary, so hopefully I won't be too shy :blush:


You shy:whistling2: ermmmm I dont think so young lady:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Taco bell is basically McD's with tacos *lol*

I am shy at first


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Taco bell is basically McD's with tacos *lol*
> 
> I am shy at first


 
Once you have given birth you will be shy no more, trust me:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

So I've heard *lol*


----------



## feorag

It didn't make a difference to me - certainly in regard to not having a stranger looking up me toosh!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It didn't make a difference to me - certainly in regard to not having a stranger looking up me toosh!


 
I got to the point that everyone who came to the hospital bed got a flash of my bits unless they pointed out that they had a/ come to talk to me about other things or b/ they were just visiting me:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Ive never heard of them:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, love it:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> *I want to come*:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> You shy:whistling2: ermmmm I dont think so young lady:lol2:


Wanna come when we go? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Wanna come when we go? :lol2:


 
I might just do that:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Shell195 said:


> I got to the point that everyone who came to the hospital bed got a flash of my bits unless they pointed out that they had a/ come to talk to me about other things or b/ they were just visiting me:blush:


Yes i remember that and it didn't bother me then - but once the baby was here and things moved on, all the old embarrassments came back! :roll:

I'm off in half an hour to stand outside PaH with a tombola and some animals to raise money for the sanctuary.

Jen, did I say thank you for suggesting the sanctuary for that christmas auction? I can't remember if I did or not, but thank you so much - it looks like it's gonna raise in excess of £300 which will certainly be more than we will make today standing outside in the freezing cold for 5 or more hours.


----------



## Amalthea

You're very welcome, Eileen  it's already over £300!!  I'm really pleased that so many people agreed with me and we were able to do it. I just think the smaller charities deserve it more than the big ones that get so much funding.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh!! And Gary was alright with me bidding on the tour, as well


----------



## Zoo-Man

Indy, the little buggar, decided while I was upstairs earlier, to take the instruction manual for our printer from under the coffee table & shred it to bits all over the living room floor! Not content with that, she also chewed up the installation disc for the printer too! :censor: :lol2:

Mr Squishy is stil dark, is not dead, & has nestled himself between the pieces of kitchen roll.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> You're very welcome, Eileen  it's already over £300!!  I'm really pleased that so many people agreed with me and we were able to do it. I just think the smaller charities deserve it more than the big ones that get so much funding.


Well we do really appreciate it.



Amalthea said:


> Oh!! And Gary was alright with me bidding on the tour, as well


Phew! Thank goodness!



Zoo-Man said:


> Indy, the little buggar, decided while I was upstairs earlier, to take the instruction manual for our printer from under the coffee table & shred it to bits all over the living room floor! Not content with that, she also chewed up the installation disc for the printer too! :censor: :lol2:
> 
> Mr Squishy is stil dark, is not dead, & has nestled himself between the pieces of kitchen roll.


Naughty Indy *s*******

Good news about Mr Squishy - so hope he's pupating! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well we do really appreciate it.
> 
> Phew! Thank goodness!
> 
> Naughty Indy *s*******
> 
> Good news about Mr Squishy - so hope he's pupating! :2thumb:


How will Mr Squishy pupate? Will he need leaves to wrap himself in or something?


----------



## feorag

He'll probably just spin himself in between the paper towel I would think?? or put some leaves and sticks in with him and see if he attaches to that. some like to spin a cocoon that hangs don't they??


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> He'll probably just spin himself in between the paper towel I would think?? or put some leaves and sticks in with him and see if he attaches to that. some like to spin a cocoon that hangs don't they??


Yes, I was thinking of the caterpillars that make a hanging coccoon from a twig. But as I don't know what species this one is, I suppose its just a case of covering different options.


----------



## feorag

I seem to think the moths I 'grew' from tiny caterpillars through to moths, eggs and back to tiny caterpillars again just pupated wherever they were, so some on leaves, some on paper, some of twigs.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I seem to think the moths I 'grew' from tiny caterpillars through to moths, eggs and back to tiny caterpillars again just pupated wherever they were, so some on leaves, some on paper, some of twigs.


Oh well, I'll soon find out I suppose eh? So if it turns into a butterfly (I hope its a butterfly & not a moth as I don't like moths!) I'll have to put it in something bigger & see what it will eat wont I?


----------



## sammy1969

Evening All 
Just got back from the Isle of Wight and seeing my brother which has made up for the not so good week I have just had. THe RSPCA didn't turn up yeserday which has really *ssiped* me off as I cancelled a hospital appt as he was so adamant that I be in when he came out. SO When he does finally turn uphere he can come back another time after putting his request in writing and awaiting my response and I will see how he likes it I am also going to contact the head office and complain about him not turning up after demanding that everything being done as he would be out yesterday.

I also got to play with two lovely dogs toay the first was a lovely mall size standard poodle who was on the ferry and just loved all the attention I spoiled her with the second was a border collie who was just so sweet in nature and gave me kisses lol.

Col I am glad I am not the only one with a naughty little one after my week with Loki and his destruction to hear my little angel Indy has also been a naughty girl has made me feel better, so I hope you weren't too hard on her as she is such a sweetie the rest of the time lol.

Shell and EIleen I have also been like that after having 12 medical students examine me when I had an ectopic pregnancy after watching them with a 1000 candle torch shining it up where they were I think you loose all your shyness lol so Jen beleive me you willnot be shy after the next nine months have elapsed lmao.


----------



## Shell195

Its very quiet on here:gasp:

Sammy the RSPCA are never to be trusted. Ive only ever had them out to me once and that was when we were at war with our horrid neighbour(now moved). They came to see our starved and beaten dogs:lol2: needless to say they left very happy with the animals condition and mental health.
Ive been running round for the sanctuary today as its our Christmas fair tomorrow so its going to be another busy day.


----------



## sammy1969

It certainkly is quiet her tonight I wonder where everyone is lol.
I have had so many visits to my supposedly cancer ridden pets, who are starved and left unattended for days at a time and every time they find no fault, but now they have become nit picky just because this one person has put in so many complaints, which sounds a bit like you old neighbour to be honest. I mean I have kept reps for over 15 years now and make sure they have a good quality of life and are well fed etc, and their vivs may not be to their standards but they are alot better than alot I have seen.

I hope all your hard work pays off for you tomorrow at the christmas fair I only wish I were closer then I could come too but alas you are too far like all my good friends are, but heres hoping you raise lots of money for the sanctuary as like Eileen you also do such a brilliant job at helping all the waifs and strays you can hun


----------



## feorag

I've been enconsed on the settee all night watching telly and knitting. I came home b*ggered. I can walk for ages, but I'm no good just standing still, my back aches something rotten. Add into that the cold wind, the standing for the best part of 5 hours, my throat has gone again and my head aches, so I was glad to get home. Gizmo the skunk behaved impeccably, was interested in everything that was going on and got lots of attention and of course my Monty always pulls the punters in. It was pretty cold for him, so whenever there was a lull (cos we were standing outside the shop with the animals, hoping to catch the people who weren't actually going into PaH (where the tombola was) I shoved him up my t-shirt or wrapped him around my neck and pulled my fleece over him to let him warm up.

He even went to Mcdonalds with me for my lunch - :lol: the girl on the till was giving me some weird looks - I think she was trying to work out whether he was a scarf of not? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've been enconsed on the settee all night watching telly and knitting. I came home b*ggered. I can walk for ages, but I'm no good just standing still, my back aches something rotten. Add into that the cold wind, the standing for the best part of 5 hours, my throat has gone again and my head aches, so I was glad to get home. Gizmo the skunk behaved impeccably, was interested in everything that was going on and got lots of attention and of course my Monty always pulls the punters in. It was pretty cold for him, so whenever there was a lull (cos we were standing outside the shop with the animals, hoping to catch the people who weren't actually going into PaH (where the tombola was) I shoved him up my t-shirt or wrapped him around my neck and pulled my fleece over him to let him warm up.
> 
> He even went to Mcdonalds with me for my lunch - :lol: the girl on the till was giving me some weird looks - I think she was trying to work out whether he was a scarf of not? :lol2:


How much money did you raise? Did you buy Monty a big Mac:whistling2: Standing still hurts Steves back to which is why he is changing his job to a Machine operator.


----------



## feorag

Don't know yet - we never have time to count by the time we pack everything away, so Kim will e-mail me tomorrow and let me know.


----------



## Amalthea

I've been at work and then did a party this evening.... Busy busy... Just about to head off to bed.

I think we're nearing the £400 mark on the auction, Eileen!! :2thumb:


----------



## EVIEMAY

Amalthea said:


> I've been at work and then did a party this evening.... Busy busy... Just about to head off to bed.
> 
> I think we're nearing the £400 mark on the auction, Eileen!! :2thumb:


The auction is going really well and has added a buzz to the 18+ section - Shaz is doing a great job keeping up with all the bids 2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

It really is doing well!! Swad added up yesterday to nearly £500!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.


Amalthea said:


> It really is doing well!! Swad added up yesterday to nearly £500!!!!! :gasp:


I added it up last night and it was nearing the £500 mark then - that's amazing!

Can you pm me your e-mail addy - I thought I had it stored in my PayPal account, but it's not there, then I'll pay you the money for the Ann Summers stuff.


----------



## Amalthea

I really am pleased at how well it is going!! 

Yup... I'll PM ya when I get to the computer


----------



## Amalthea

Look what I've found  he's very skinny and still making baby noises. I think he got blown out of his nest


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Look what I've found  he's very skinny and still making baby noises. I think he got blown out of his nest
> 
> image



Aww bless him. You seem to attract orphans like Eileen and Shell do. You going to try and bring it on yourself?


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Aww bless him. You seem to attract orphans like Eileen and Shell do. You going to try and bring it on yourself?


Not nearly as often as Shell and Eileen *lol* yeah... Gonna try to save the poor bugger. Got him to eat a bit and he did the baby flutter thing. Need something to get rid of his creepy crawlies, though. I probably shouldn't be handling him at all *lol* any suggestions??


----------



## feorag

That was weird - when I looked at your post Jen, all I could see what a red cross - no piccie and no link. Then I looked at Katie's post and saw "image" underlined, clicked on that link and there was your photo!


----------



## Amalthea

Weird.....


----------



## Shell195

Awww look at the baby pigeon:flrt:You could try Johnson rid mite for birds to get rid of any bugs(just dont let the bird inhale it)
Ive not long come back from the sanctuary as it was our Christmas fair today, I never want to answer another question about the animals ever again:bash:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Weird.....


It was, cos the picture was showing when I went into reply and scrolled down to your thread, but no piccie in your original post!


Shell195 said:


> I never want to answer another question about the animals ever again:bash:


Until the next time! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've always heard bad things about Johnsons stuff... Is it ok? He seems brighter this evening and it taking food off me, so I think things are looking positive for him. Gonna see what I can give him that will help put weight on him, cuz he is so skinny!!

Been a busy day today!! Went to the Christmas markets in Manchester and bought an adorable hanging dragon for Mini Egan's room!!  And then went to the NW Reptile meet and listened to the bat talk. The pipestrell was SOOOOOOO cute!!! Like a pygmy mouse with wings! :flrt: Now we have to empty the utility room, cuz tomorrow is new boiler day (which is the first step towards the critter room becoming Mini Egan's room)!!!


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I've always heard bad things about Johnsons stuff... Is it ok? He seems brighter this evening and it taking food off me, so I think things are looking positive for him. Gonna see what I can give him that will help put weight on him, cuz he is so skinny!!
> 
> Been a busy day today!! Went to the Christmas markets in Manchester and bought an adorable hanging dragon for Mini Egan's room!!  And then went to the NW Reptile meet and listened to the bat talk. The pipestrell was SOOOOOOO cute!!! Like a pygmy mouse with wings! :flrt: Now we have to empty the utility room, cuz tomorrow is new boiler day (which is the first step towards the critter room becoming Mini Egan's room)!!!


 
We use the mite off powder on the hogs as its safe for them What are you feeding the pidge?
Who went to the NW meet?


----------



## Amalthea

Nobody that we knew, really... *lol*

Since he's so close to fledging, I'm feeding him a mix of wild bird seed, suet pellets, and stale bread watered down to be a mush... It seems to be working, but I'm really not sure what to feed *lol* I've never had a pigeon of any sort. I used to rear crows and they're easy. Ground beef.


----------



## Amalthea

Here he is:










And the bats from earlier




























And the dragon I bought for Mini Egan's room :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Rude rat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> image
> 
> Rude rat!!!!!!!!!!!!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Love it!! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Here he is:
> 
> image
> 
> And the bats from earlier
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And the dragon I bought for Mini Egan's room :flrt:
> 
> image


I love the dragon :flrt:


Amalthea said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Love it!! :2thumb:


i cant believe someone had to point it out to me :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He was only £5, too!!! 

That is quite worrying that it had to be pointed out to you


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> He was only £5, too!!!
> 
> That is quite worrying that it had to be pointed out to you


normally its the first thing i would pick up on...im debating changing her name :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening guys!

Good on you for taking in that squab Jen : victory:

We've been to Nuneaton to visit Clark's mum, sister, 3 year old nephew & new month-old nephew. A broody day for us! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!! Bet that was lovely, Col!! :flrt:

In regards to the pigeon... I couldn't just leave him. But it was quite lucky we happened upon him. We went to Viper and Vine to get some food for the snakes and then had to turn around to go back the way we'd come, but it was busy, so we just turned down a random road to find a place to turn around and he was sitting there in the road. I chased him into somebody's front yard and cornered him and picked him up. Then he fell asleep on the way home. Poor guy.


----------



## Amalthea

Last on and first on!!! Boiler day today!!!! I'm sleepy, though. *yawn*


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Jen, did the money come through all right for the stuff? And what's a boiler day???


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah  not a problem 

Boiler day is the day our boiler gets changed *lol* it's the first step to getting ready for Mini Egan


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies

I feel I should join on this thread as I have 9 cats....


:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Lotsofsmoggies said:


> I feel I should join on this thread as I have 9 cats....
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


Welcome *waves* but we rarely actually talk about cats in here :lol:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Boiler day is the day our boiler gets changed *lol* it's the first step to getting ready for Mini Egan


Ooh, excitement then. Now I remember you saying that, but when I was your age (well maybe a little bit younger) boiler day was washing day, cos of the boiling that had to be done in those long ago ancient days! :lol2:



Lotsofsmoggies said:


> I feel I should join on this thread as I have 9 cats....:2thumb:


You are very :welcome: to join in.

As Jen says we talk about lots of things and occasionally cats, but we're all here together because we love them. some of us don't even have cats now, but anyone with a love of cats is welcome to join in.


----------



## Amalthea

The new boiler is on the wall!! :2thumb:


----------



## kemist

I'll own up to the comment on your spillit about the boiler. I am sorry but its just the mental image that came to me. One of those films with plot as weak as a pensioners cup of tea and the essential pipe waterpipe bursting and soaking you both so you have to strip.


----------



## Amalthea

Bwahahahahahahaha!! Love it!! Just to add to it, there's three boiler men her now :whistling2:


----------



## kemist

Amalthea said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha!! Love it!! Just to add to it, there's three boiler men her now :whistling2:


No comment i'm stepping away from the keyboard now. In my defence i'm having a poo day and needed a laugh.


----------



## Amalthea

kemist said:


> No comment i'm stepping away from the keyboard now. In my defence i'm having a poo day and needed a laugh.


*giggles*


----------



## cloggers

Amalthea said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha!! Love it!! Just to add to it, there's three boiler men her now :whistling2:


ooo you shoulda seen the sky man I had here the other week! It was going well till he asked if her could pull the couch out :| 

Congrats to you and Gary on the sprog!!
And congrats to Esarosa (I'm thinking Katie?) on your little one as well!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Chloe!! :flrt:

Some pics of the little foundling. He's doing really well!!


----------



## feorag

Aw bless him - he's so ugly, but at least the feathers help a bit!! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 
WElcome Lotsofmoggies you willfind we are all mad as hatters but loveable in our own way lol and cats what are they We do occasionally get around to discussing our various felines but as you can see we are all dirty minded ladies and gents who love a good laugh lol. 
Jen 3 men to do one boiler you lucky girl, I cant wait till the fire brigade turn up again to replace and renew my smoke detectors lol I do like laying on my bed when they are here lol just admiring the view of them taking off their jackets to fit the detectors on the ceilings, werd how they alwaus seem to turn up when Iam having a relapse of my CFS lol hmmmmmmmmmm .


----------



## cloggers

So it's just me that gets pig ugly firemen then...


----------



## sammy1969

Lol dunno but do know I was very very tempted to fake swooning so I could get the kis of life lol, not one was over 30 and they had muscles and yeahhhhh lol i could of no will e quiet lol


----------



## kemist

cloggers said:


> So it's just me that gets pig ugly firemen then...


Not just you all ours seem to be fat and 40, with a couple of over muscled, vain gym bunny types with square heads.(muscly men are not my thing)


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Aw bless him - he's so ugly, but at least the feathers help a bit!! :flrt:


He really is ugly, but so cute!! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

kemist said:


> Not just you all ours seem to be fat and 40, with a couple of over muscled, vain gym bunny types with square heads.(muscly men are not my thing)


I can honestly say these were not overly muscly I too dont like too many muscles but these were real eye candy lol and well they had muscles in all the right places and very cute butts and unortunately I am a butt girl lol


----------



## Amalthea

Have ya seen how much was raised, Eileen??


----------



## sammy1969

OOOO tell me quick Jen been following allthe fund raising


----------



## Amalthea

I think it was at like £535!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah great news lets hoe they keep getting more in they deserve all the help they can get


----------



## feorag

Yes I have - I'm gobsmacked! When I e-mailed my boss to say that I'd put up an adoption and she e-mailed me back to say offer the guided tour it was standing at about £250 and I told her we might get £300! :gasp:

There is still a couple of items running over until Wednesday cos they came in late and a couple of people sent in a donation cos they didn't want to buy and then a few people (including you) have said they've rounded up what they owe, which will increase the total as it stands on the auction list.

I can't thank you enough for all of that Jen! Truly!!!


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> So it's just me that gets pig ugly firemen then...





sammy1969 said:


> Lol dunno but do know I was very very tempted to fake swooning so I could get the kis of life lol, not one was over 30 and they had muscles and yeahhhhh lol i could of no will e quiet lol


 

The ones we get are nearing retirement age:lol2:

Jen, tis a fugly little bird but ever so cute:flrt:

Thats an excellent amount to raise and Eileens sanctuary sure does need it 

Well its nearing THAT time:bash: Chris leaves for the French alps on Thursday morning  Ive spent loads of time with him over the past few weeks as I wont see him again until April  Im so not looking forward to him going!


----------



## sammy1969

Think you all need to come down here lol and see the ones I see eventhe police rond here are quite dishy and as forthe army and navy well what can i say I do love living in Southampton with such a range of good looking men in uniform the only ones that seem to let it all down are the paramedics but when you now most of them by name I suppose thats not such a bad thing lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Well its nearing THAT time:bash: Chris leaves for the French alps on Thursday morning  Ive spent loads of time with him over the past few weeks as I wont see him again until April  Im so not looking forward to him going!


Oh dear Shell - poor you.

I hope that it all works out for him this time! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh dear Shell - poor you.
> 
> *I hope that it all works out for him this time!* *fingers crossed*


Thats another worry I have, he doesnt seem to think he will get home sick but he did last time he went and this time hes even further away:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Yes I have - I'm gobsmacked! When I e-mailed my boss to say that I'd put up an adoption and she e-mailed me back to say offer the guided tour it was standing at about £250 and I told her we might get £300! :gasp:
> 
> There is still a couple of items running over until Wednesday cos they came in late and a couple of people sent in a donation cos they didn't want to buy and then a few people (including you) have said they've rounded up what they owe, which will increase the total as it stands on the auction list.
> 
> I can't thank you enough for all of that Jen! Truly!!!


Really, it's no problem :blush: I'm glad everybody jumped on :blush:



Shell195 said:


> The ones we get are nearing retirement age:lol2:
> 
> Jen, tis a fugly little bird but ever so cute:flrt:
> 
> Thats an excellent amount to raise and Eileens sanctuary sure does need it
> 
> Well its nearing THAT time:bash: Chris leaves for the French alps on Thursday morning  Ive spent loads of time with him over the past few weeks as I wont see him again until April  Im so not looking forward to him going!


Poor you  But you must stay positive... Chris will be fine {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sammy1969

MOrning everyone 
Yep I know its a miracle I am up and online before 5pm lol. THe kittens have been driving me mad for the past hour so I have gotten up not usre what I am going to do but oh well


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, Sammy!! *lol* 

I've got boiler men running about again today. And then an antenatal and gp appointments this afternoon.


----------



## Amalthea

Already cleaned out the bird, pinny gigs, and glider cages this morning. Gonna start getting properly dressed and ready for my appointments in a bit.


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Ooh, Jen, doctors this afternoon - do let us know how you get on!

Elise and Darcey leave today :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I will, Eileen  I had a bit of spotting last night, so I'm gonna ask about that... 

Awww... At least you got to spend a bit of time with them  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I will, Eileen  I had a bit of spotting last night, so I'm gonna ask about that...
> 
> Awww... At least you got to spend a bit of time with them  {{{hugs}}}


I think thats normal Jen, I spotted all the way through my pregnancies


----------



## feorag

I think as long as it is just spotting, then that doesn't signify anything to worry about, but it's best to ask the doc anyway.


----------



## sammy1969

OOOh what a busy morning I have had lol sorting the pets etc and it seems the week has rushed past and today is once again Friday as the RSPCA have just left and still they wont admit I am in the right and they are in the wrong bloody people. NO apology for not turning up when they said they would either just said well i was on leave, WEll if oyu knew you were on leave why make the damned appt. And he had the cheek to moan that the lights were off in the vivs, well they would be i was sorting them out fitting new bulbs etc GOD I HATE THE RSPCA 
Sorry girls rant over 
Jen good luck this afternoon we need input lol and usually spotting is nothing to worry about but always get it checked just to be on the safe side hun.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I was quite scared at first, but it was only a little and stopped now, so it can't be too bad....


----------



## Charlibob

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> OOOh what a busy morning I have had lol sorting the pets etc and it seems the week has rushed past and today is once again Friday as the RSPCA have just left and still they wont admit I am in the right and they are in the wrong bloody people. NO apology for not turning up when they said they would either just said well i was on leave, WEll if oyu knew you were on leave why make the damned appt. And he had the cheek to moan that the lights were off in the vivs, well they would be i was sorting them out fitting new bulbs etc GOD I HATE THE RSPCA
> Sorry girls rant over
> Jen good luck this afternoon we need input lol and usually spotting is nothing to worry about but always get it checked just to be on the safe side hun.


Jesus, they don't give up do they??? :bash: Do you want the number of the RSPCA's head office department? I was given it by one of their phone operators when I rang their cruelty hotline to tell them that Aquamania in Blackburn were telling people that they were working with the RSPCA to homecheck people wanting to buy Marmosets.


----------



## sammy1969

No Col they certainly dont and I am getting sick of it now so after friday they can go get stuffed and if they think they are getting through my front door after that they can think again. I am seriously thinking of contacting their head office as even the guy today said that it was someone being malicious but that hehad to investigate each and every allegation as they are not allowed to keep details of the person making the complaints due to data protection yet they can keep mine on file.


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Great pics, Charli!! :lol:

Just got home from the dr...... Because I am already high risk, she's put me on an exercise and sex ban at least for a couple weeks to see if the spotting comes back. If it does or I feel uncomfortable at all, I am to call right away and they're booking me in for a scan that day...... No sex?!?!?


----------



## sammy1969

JOys of being a diabetic hun unfortunately but I am sure things will go fine for you and think how much pleasure there will be when you are allowed it again lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Sucks


----------



## cloggers

Well Ozzy's getting picked up at half one on Saturday. The new owners are great people, always had GSDs and have had their last few dogs from the rescue.
I'm gonna miss my slobbery kisses.


----------



## Amalthea

Awww Chloe!!! *huge hugs*


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Well Ozzy's getting picked up at half one on Saturday. The new owners are great people, always had GSDs and have had their last few dogs from the rescue.
> I'm gonna miss my slobbery kisses.


Awwww, I can imagine how sad you must feel  The main thing though is she is going to a home where she will be loved and shes young enough to bond with her new family. Will they update you?


----------



## Shell195

Jen Im glad the docs went well, how will you cope with no sex :gasp::roll2:
Hows the pidge doing?

Sam, the RSPCA are a joke:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I really don't know, Shell!! :gasp: not impressed!!!

Pidge is doing good  trying to eat on his own, which is good. Still very skinny though. Been giving him wet cat food for the protein to try and bulk him up.


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> image
> image
> :lol2:


:lol2: indeed!!! No shame that cat!!! :roll:



Zoo-Man said:


> Jesus, they don't give up do they??? :bash: Do you want the number of the RSPCA's head office department? I was given it by one of their phone operators when I rang their cruelty hotline to tell them that Aquamania in Blackburn were telling people that they were working with the RSPCA to homecheck people wanting to buy Marmosets.


Colin I wouldn't mind that number if you'd pm me it cos i want to find out if they allow places to quote that they are RSPCA approved, cos I'm sure they don't.



Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Great pics, Charli!! :lol:
> 
> Just got home from the dr...... Because I am already high risk, she's put me on an exercise and sex ban at least for a couple weeks to see if the spotting comes back. If it does or I feel uncomfortable at all, I am to call right away and they're booking me in for a scan that day...... No sex?!?!?


It'll just be for a few weeks to see if the spotting settles down. You can always enjoy yourself without going all the way though! : victory:



cloggers said:


> Well Ozzy's getting picked up at half one on Saturday. The new owners are great people, always had GSDs and have had their last few dogs from the rescue.
> I'm gonna miss my slobbery kisses.


Aw Chloe - I'm so sorry for you, but you have done what is right for Ozzy and that's what matters, but i know it'll be hard for you!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah. I keep telling myself that it is only for a couple weeks.... *fingers crossed*


----------



## sammy1969

I AM An Aunty Again YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am proud to announce that Jensen Alan White was born today at 1.56 pm today weighed 6lb 14 oz.:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Congratulations Sammy!! Hope mum and Jensen are both doing well! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww congrats!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you both Mum Becky and little Jensen are doing great and are both home already, I haven't gotten to see him yet but will get pics asap for you all. She had him so quick it was unbelieveable Dad Stephen had to come from work and did the journey in less than 20 mins lol. She was alread in the birthing pool and wel on the way when he got there lol and she was worried it would be harder this time lol, and Glyn is a bloody Jinx as he said to her Saturday that he would have him today instead of Thursday lol.


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> image
> image
> :lol2:


 
God knows how I missed these:gasp: She looks like she has a couldnt care less attitude:lol2: Shes very pretty:flrt:

Eileen did Elise and Darcey get off ok? Do we get more pics of this gorgeous little girl? She is beautiful:flrt:
Sammy, congratulations on the birth of baby Jenson:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Thankyou Shell It has made my day after this afternoon and the RSPCA cant wait to see him


----------



## Postcard

A wee query to any of you that show - if a kitten goes through a bad attitude phase can they grow out of it or are they likely just not to enjoy showing from that point onwards? Is there anything you can do to help them out? Feliway / rescue remedy?

Also, I've only ever been to a couple of shows - both gccf - but I really like the judging system (and the size of the rossettes !! :lol2 / write ups / fact you can enter non pedigrees / pets / alters. Are there any breeds which would be particularly good for someone starting out? Also, if it's one of the less common breeds (Singapuras I had in mind) how do you find out not who's winning the most but who's most likely to be a helpful breeder & produce good pets that are show quality? (Does that make sense? Rather than a good show cat that's maybe not great to live with, I'd want an all rounder). Would I be better going for a spayed / neutered older cat to start with? Should I go for a pretty rescue kitten? 

Not planning on it in the immediate future but just something to think about so I can do some research over the next two years or so.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen did Elise and Darcey get off ok? Do we get more pics of this gorgeous little girl? She is beautiful


Yes, they did get away OK, although Elise said the flight was mega bumpy - you can only fly Flybe Newcastle to Gatwick and they just use those little jet planes that are just one size above a toy, so they can easily get thrown around a lot in a strong wind, but it doesn't bother Elise and Darcey was too young to be bothered by it. Apparently she just smiled and giggled at everyone and waved to whoever looked at her.

I didn't actually get a chance to take that many photos of her, but I will upload one tomorrow, now that I can get caught up!



annabel said:


> A wee query to any of you that show -


Annabel, I'm just on my way to bed, so I'm going to answer this tomorrow morning, cos it needs a bit of thought and I'm probably the one best placed to talk about showing because it's a long time since Shell showed and I don't think anyone else on here does!

Doubtless if I'm wrong, I'll soon be corrected! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, they did get away OK, although Elise said the flight was mega bumpy - you can only fly Flybe Newcastle to Gatwick and they just use those little jet planes that are just one size above a toy, so they can easily get thrown around a lot in a strong wind, but it doesn't bother Elise and Darcey was too young to be bothered by it. Apparently she just smiled and giggled at everyone and waved to whoever looked at her.
> 
> I didn't actually get a chance to take that many photos of her, but I will upload one tomorrow, now that I can get caught up!
> 
> Annabel, I'm just on my way to bed, so I'm going to answer this tomorrow morning, cos it needs a bit of thought and I'm probably the one best placed to talk about showing because it's a long time since Shell showed and I don't think anyone else on here does!
> 
> Doubtless if I'm wrong, I'll soon be corrected! :lol2:


I agree with this 100%:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Sucks


Yes, Im sure you can do that, its not too vigorous for you

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Congrats on your new nephew Sammy!

Chloe, sorry to hear that Ozzy os going, but at least you know she will be with nice people who have experience of GSDs.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, Im sure you can do that, its not too vigorous for you
> 
> :lol2:


As long as it's reciprocated :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Charlie what a little gorgeous floozy she is :flrt:

Sammy congrats on the birth of your new nephew.

Chloe *hugs*. I can't imagine what you're going through right now, as we rehomed my cavalier when I was four...I was devastated and he was only going to my grandad. (grandad had dog sat whilst we went on holiday, we came home and Zack had fallen in love with my grandad..the only way I can explain it was he was grandads doggy soul mate..When my grandad died of cancer Zack died in his sleep that same night)

Shell I do so hope Chris enjoys it and doesn't get too home sick.


Jen eek about the no sex,I feel your pain literally. Since we found out I was pregnant Will won't touch me with a barge pole as he's worried he'll 'dislodge' it. Hopefully the midwife will sort him out tomorrow!

If I've missed anybody I'm sorry but I've just got in and need to go collapse, I will try to read more thoroughly tomorrow.. Nn xx


----------



## Charlibob

Hehe, I love getting pics of her like that as shes such a stuck up kitty!

I have a video of her on my phone begging me for minced beef but I dunno how to get it off my phone, if I upload them to youtube they lose all the quality. 
Ooops shes got embarrassing pics of me :blush::lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

Photobucket has let me upload it but its made it tiny =/ 

She loves raw minced beef, you can hear her funny chirping noises, kinda ruined by the sizzling from it being fried in the background :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Beat him, Katie!! :gasp: or wait til he's asleep and pounce!


----------



## Postcard

feorag said:


> Annabel, I'm just on my way to bed, so I'm going to answer this tomorrow morning, cos it needs a bit of thought and I'm probably the one best placed to talk about showing because it's a long time since Shell showed and I don't think anyone else on here does!
> 
> Doubtless if I'm wrong, I'll soon be corrected! :lol2:


Thanks, apologies for my odd hours! Don't feel any pressure to answer immediately, sorry for all my questions :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Jen: Sucks :sad:
> 
> Colin: Yes, Im sure you can do that, its not too vigorous for you
> 
> :lol2:


:gasp: COLIN!!!! :gasp: :roll2:



Esarosa said:


> Chloe *hugs*. I can't imagine what you're going through right now, as we rehomed my cavalier when I was four...I was devastated and he was only going to my grandad. (grandad had dog sat whilst we went on holiday, we came home and Zack had fallen in love with my grandad..the only way I can explain it was he was grandads doggy soul mate..When my grandad died of cancer Zack died in his sleep that same night)
> 
> Jen eek about the no sex,I feel your pain literally. Since we found out I was pregnant Will won't touch me with a barge pole as he's worried he'll 'dislodge' it. Hopefully the midwife will sort him out tomorrow!


What a lovely story about Zack and your grandad Katie - that really broughty a lump to my throat.

:lol2: Silly Will - how big does he think he is! :roll2: PMSL!!!



Charlibob said:


> Photobucket has let me upload it but its made it tiny =/
> 
> She loves raw minced beef, you can hear her funny chirping noises, kinda ruined by the sizzling from it being fried in the background :whip:
> [URL="http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c342/charliwarlibobs/th_8622c983.jpg"]image[/URL]


Aw Charly - I love that chirruping, "prrrrt-ing" noise that Somalis make when they are talking to you.



Annabel - I'm going to answer your questions one by one so you can understand what I'm saying.

A wee query to any of you that show - if a kitten goes through a bad attitude phase can they grow out of it or are they likely just not to enjoy showing from that point onwards? Is there anything you can do to help them out? Feliway / rescue remedy? 

In my own experience that depends on the cat itself and on occasion the breed. I think if a cat has a bad experience at a show (manhandling/another cat kicking off) when it's a kitten it sometimes never gets over it, whereas if it had that experience as an adult it very well might. I've had cats who've got sick of the handling and have started to object and I've taken them off the bench, sometimes they've been OK after a break, sometimes they haven't.

When you enter a GCCF cat show your entry fee is for your open (breed) class and usually 3 miscellaneous classes, so if you enter 4 classes under 4 different judges, then the potential is that your kitten will be taken out of his pen and handled by 4 different people (well 8 really, because the steward takes the kitten out of the pen and then hands it to the judge.

What you can do (and what I myself always did once I had a cat who was difficult to handle) was to select classes under the same judges, so my cat would only be handled 2 or 3 times, but even that isn't guaranteed because judges are only allowed to judge a maximum of 70 cats, so popular and well respected judges might have more entries under them than the judges that are considered not to be 'good judges', which means then that miscellanous classes may be taken away from them and given to other judges.

The only sure way to avoid overhandling if you have concerns is to simply not enter the miscellaneous classes, or maybe only enter 1. When I first started showing I didn't realise that I could do this - if I had, then that's what I would have done to prevent my first show cat getting fed up and picking up "CNH"s (could not handle) and ending up having to be retired.

Also, I've only ever been to a couple of shows - both gccf - but I really like the judging system (and the size of the rossettes !! ) / write ups / fact you can enter non pedigrees / pets / alters. Are there any breeds which would be particularly good for someone starting out? Also, if it's one of the less common breeds (Singapuras I had in mind) how do you find out not who's winning the most but who's most likely to be a helpful breeder & produce good pets that are show quality? (Does that make sense? Rather than a good show cat that's maybe not great to live with, I'd want an all rounder). Would I be better going for a spayed / neutered older cat to start with? Should I go for a pretty rescue kitten? 

The general rule of thumb is buy your kitten from a mad house :lol: There are a lot of breeders out there who are breeding wonderful kittens, but who keep them isolated from the rest of the household, living in bedrooms etc. This means that they are often deprived of the socialisation that they need, as this begins when the kitten is 5 weeks old and tends to be most necessary between 5 and 12 weeks and of course you don't (or shouldn't!!) buy a pedigree kitten under the age of 13 weeks. If you buy your kitten from a breeder who brings their kittens into the household at 5 weeks, it gets lots of socialisation with other animals and people and that kitten will be much more outgoing and confident, than a kitten raised only with its mother and siblings until it is vaccinated. 

Singapuras are very much one of the minority breeds so will be hard to come by, but not impossible. You might have to go on a waiting list for a kitten though. It's very easy to get 'sucked in' by a breeder who suffers from what we call "kennel blindness", who really do believe that they are breeding the best, when every one else patently knows that they are not. So really word of mouth from another breeder is a good way to go, but if you don't know anyone in the Cat Fancy who can recommend a good breeder to you (from their knowledge) then you have to try your best to make sure you're buying from the right person. My advice, once you've decided on which breed you want, is to go and visit a lot of breeders and compare how they are bringing up their kittens - never buy from the first breeder you visit, even if you are very tempted by a kitten - after all there's nothing more irresistable than a kitten. However, you are taking on what could be a 20 year commitment so you want to make sure you get the right kitten.

As far as taking on an adult neuter or rescue all breed clubs run a rescue for their breed,, so you could try approaching them. A lot of breeders neuter their breeding stock and rehome them so that they have room to keep kittens, so you might be able to get a show quality neuter from one of these breeders?


----------



## feorag

annabel said:


> Thanks, apologies for my odd hours! Don't feel any pressure to answer immediately, sorry for all my questions :lol2:


:lol2: We cross posted - you posted this while I was typing my response!


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Charlie what a little gorgeous floozy she is :flrt:
> 
> Sammy congrats on the birth of your new nephew.
> 
> Chloe *hugs*. I can't imagine what you're going through right now, as we rehomed my cavalier when I was four...I was devastated and he was only going to my grandad. (grandad had dog sat whilst we went on holiday, we came home and Zack had fallen in love with my grandad..the only way I can explain it was he was grandads doggy soul mate..When my grandad died of cancer Zack died in his sleep that same night)
> 
> Shell I do so hope Chris enjoys it and doesn't get too home sick.
> 
> 
> Jen eek about the no sex,I feel your pain literally. *Since we found out I was pregnant Will won't touch me with a barge pole as he's worried he'll 'dislodge' it.* Hopefully the midwife will sort him out tomorrow!
> 
> If I've missed anybody I'm sorry but I've just got in and need to go collapse, I will try to read more thoroughly tomorrow.. Nn xx


Im sure if he used a barge pole he would dislodge it:whistling2: Normal sex wont hurt it though(unless the doctors says otherwise)


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Im sure if he used a barge pole he would dislodge it:whistling2: Normal sex wont hurt it though(unless the doctors says otherwise)


*s******s*

Stupid doctor... *pouts*

And ya know when you shouldn't think about the color red, what is the only thing you can't get out of your head?? :whistling2:


----------



## Postcard

feorag said:


> Annabel - I'm going to answer your questions one by one so you can understand what I'm saying.
> 
> A wee query to any of you that show - if a kitten goes through a bad attitude phase can they grow out of it or are they likely just not to enjoy showing from that point onwards? Is there anything you can do to help them out? Feliway / rescue remedy?
> 
> In my own experience that depends on the cat itself and on occasion the breed. I think if a cat has a bad experience at a show (manhandling/another cat kicking off) when it's a kitten it sometimes never gets over it, whereas if it had that experience as an adult it very well might. I've had cats who've got sick of the handling and have started to object and I've taken them off the bench, sometimes they've been OK after a break, sometimes they haven't.
> 
> When you enter a GCCF cat show your entry fee is for your open (breed) class and usually 3 miscellaneous classes, so if you enter 4 classes under 4 different judges, then the potential is that your kitten will be taken out of his pen and handled by 4 different people (well 8 really, because the steward takes the kitten out of the pen and then hands it to the judge.
> 
> What you can do (and what I myself always did once I had a cat who was difficult to handle) was to select classes under the same judges, so my cat would only be handled 2 or 3 times, but even that isn't guaranteed because judges are only allowed to judge a maximum of 70 cats, so popular and well respected judges might have more entries under them than the judges that are considered not to be 'good judges', which means then that miscellanous classes may be taken away from them and given to other judges.
> 
> The only sure way to avoid overhandling if you have concerns is to simply not enter the miscellaneous classes, or maybe only enter 1. When I first started showing I didn't realise that I could do this - if I had, then that's what I would have done to prevent my first show cat getting fed up and picking up "CNH"s (could not handle) and ending up having to be retired.


Thanks so much, great advice - I'll pass that on. I know she's been put in for multiple classes each time so far so something easy to change!



feorag said:


> Also, I've only ever been to a couple of shows - both gccf - but I really like the judging system (and the size of the rossettes !! ) / write ups / fact you can enter non pedigrees / pets / alters. Are there any breeds which would be particularly good for someone starting out? Also, if it's one of the less common breeds (Singapuras I had in mind) how do you find out not who's winning the most but who's most likely to be a helpful breeder & produce good pets that are show quality? (Does that make sense? Rather than a good show cat that's maybe not great to live with, I'd want an all rounder). Would I be better going for a spayed / neutered older cat to start with? Should I go for a pretty rescue kitten?
> 
> The general rule of thumb is buy your kitten from a mad house :lol: There are a lot of breeders out there who are breeding wonderful kittens, but who keep them isolated from the rest of the household, living in bedrooms etc. This means that they are often deprived of the socialisation that they need, as this begins when the kitten is 5 weeks old and tends to be most necessary between 5 and 12 weeks and of course you don't (or shouldn't!!) buy a pedigree kitten under the age of 13 weeks. If you buy your kitten from a breeder who brings their kittens into the household at 5 weeks, it gets lots of socialisation with other animals and people and that kitten will be much more outgoing and confident, than a kitten raised only with its mother and siblings until it is vaccinated.
> 
> Singapuras are very much one of the minority breeds so will be hard to come by, but not impossible. You might have to go on a waiting list for a kitten though. It's very easy to get 'sucked in' by a breeder who suffers from what we call "kennel blindness", who really do believe that they are breeding the best, when every one else patently knows that they are not. So really word of mouth from another breeder is a good way to go, but if you don't know anyone in the Cat Fancy who can recommend a good breeder to you (from their knowledge) then you have to try your best to make sure you're buying from the right person. My advice, once you've decided on which breed you want, is to go and visit a lot of breeders and compare how they are bringing up their kittens - never buy from the first breeder you visit, even if you are very tempted by a kitten - after all there's nothing more irresistable than a kitten. However, you are taking on what could be a 20 year commitment so you want to make sure you get the right kitten.
> 
> As far as taking on an adult neuter or rescue all breed clubs run a rescue for their breed,, so you could try approaching them. A lot of breeders neuter their breeding stock and rehome them so that they have room to keep kittens, so you might be able to get a show quality neuter from one of these breeders?


The reason I'm tempted by singapuras is a) because everything I've read has mentioned their outgoing / affectionate nature and b) because they're small, short coated, agouti, beautiful so difficulty / time / effort put into finding the right kitten won't put me off. I'm on a pup waiting list more than 7 months in advance (for someone 500 miles away, too :gasp so I really don't mind waiting or travelling - in fact, it just gives me time to make sure I'm making the right decision. 

Are there are other really outgoing / affectionate breeds I should consider?

I feel like on an ethical level I probably should take on an older cat / rescue but being totally honest the majority request a 'quiet home' and I don't think my home will ever be quiet! Having said that, every animal I've ever taken on as a baby has been with me for life so at least I'm not actively adding to a problem. I will definitely take your advice on board and get a really well socialised, (underfoot) home reared kitten.

Seems like I really should go to a few more shows and speak to some people in person about the breed; although looking at show results it does seem like most studs have at least one good quality cat who's done well for them so it's all a bit confusing!

Anyway, I'll have a think some more but given that one site put the waiting list time as two years (!) I should really get researching.

Also, big thanks for taking your time to answer!


----------



## Shell195

annabel said:


> Thanks so much, great advice - I'll pass that on. I know she's been put in for multiple classes each time so far so something easy to change!
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I'm tempted by singapuras is a) because everything I've read has mentioned their outgoing / affectionate nature and b) because they're small, short coated, agouti, beautiful so difficulty / time / effort put into finding the right kitten won't put me off. I'm on a pup waiting list more than 7 months in advance (for someone 500 miles away, too :gasp so I really don't mind waiting or travelling - in fact, it just gives me time to make sure I'm making the right decision.
> 
> Are there are other really outgoing / affectionate breeds I should consider?
> 
> I feel like on an ethical level I probably should take on an older cat / rescue but being totally honest the majority request a 'quiet home' and I don't think my home will ever be quiet! Having said that, every animal I've ever taken on as a baby has been with me for life so at least I'm not actively adding to a problem. I will definitely take your advice on board and get a really well socialised, (underfoot) home reared kitten.
> 
> Seems like I really should go to a few more shows and speak to some people in person about the breed; although looking at show results it does seem like most studs have at least one good quality cat who's done well for them so it's all a bit confusing!
> 
> Anyway, I'll have a think some more but given that one site put the waiting list time as two years (!) I should really get researching.
> 
> Also, big thanks for taking your time to answer!


Have you thought about Abyssinians ? It sounds like they would match what you are looking for:flrt:


----------



## Postcard

Shell195 said:


> Have you thought about Abyssinians ? It sounds like they would match what you are looking for:flrt:


They are gorgeous but the ones I've seen at shows have looked like they're having a rubbish time! :lol2: Do you know any good breeders in terms of nice well socialised kittens as well as show quality? I do think they're gorgeous though :flrt: and I do like the more 'natural' looking breeds.

Also, something I'm not really sure about - do you have to gain your CCs in the same year in order to make up a title or are they carried over?

Another question - if you have a show cat on a neuter policy what's the best time to neuter? Would you be worried by 14wk old kittens going home already neutered?

And another one - how much time should a queen go between matings? One aby website says they go 9-12 months between matings which seems quite a lot to me?

One more - where there's more than one breed club e.g. traditional vs. modern, how do you know what's the 'better' type to meet the breed description...? 

Also, I'm a bit of a sucker for an underdog so minority breeds generally appeal to me - don't know if it's the same in cats but in the dog world it seems like lots of the minority breed owners / breeders really care about the long term prospects of the breed or preserving a heritage as opposed to opting for what's likely to win groups or have a constant pet demand! 

I'M REALLY SORRY FOR ALL MY QUESTIONS :lol2: just lots of these things don't seem to be answered anywhere!
EDIT - forgot to say - any cat I'd be considering would be a housecat, and would need to get along with my menagerie too although I'm pretty careful, I just mean something that's not going to vandalise enclosures till it's killed everything inside (neighbour's cat got some chinese painted quails, I feel terrible about it). This does include canaries and dwarf rabbits so it might be a bit of an ask!


----------



## sammy1969

Evening EVeryone
Little Jensen is in hospital at he moment as he is having problems with his blood sugars so he has to have blood tests every few hours to make sure he is getting enough from his milk
Charlibob your kittie is cute and sits just like my Dante think they are both exhibitionists.

Jen and Col your are very naughty lol but you are right it is no good if it isn't reciprocated lol not that I do such things 
A barge pole now I know what GLyn is doing wrong lol will have to get him to stop using it


----------



## Amalthea

Col started it :halo:


----------



## sammy1969

I know he is very naughty lol


----------



## Amalthea

*is a good girl*


----------



## sammy1969

LOl shame your halo has slipped to you ankles


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> *LOl shame your halo has slipped to you ankles*


 
Along with her knickers:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

ARe you sure she was wearing any in the first place lol * runs*


----------



## Zoo-Man

I'm reporting this thread for having too much filth in it!!!!!!




















:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

THat you started in the first place lol HMMMM naughty boy


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> THat you started in the first place lol HMMMM naughty boy


Oi! I'll have you know I have a picture of Jesus between _my_ legs!!!























:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> :lol2: Silly Will - how big does he think he is! :roll2: PMSL!!!


Nothing wrong with a bit of self confidence :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Now Col that i dont believe until I see it for myself and I am wondering if it is true if it brings a whole new meaning to the saying "nailed to the cross" lmao


----------



## Amalthea

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *deep breath* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## sammy1969

Now now Jen lol YOur halo is now draggin on the floor


----------



## Zoo-Man

Update on Mr Squishy: he is still dark but is still active & eating. Wonder when he'll decide to pupate.


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> Now now Jen lol YOur halo is now draggin on the floor


The horns hold it in place pretty well :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Update on Mr Squishy: he is still dark but is still active & eating. Wonder when he'll decide to pupate.


C'mon Mr Squishy!!! We wanna know what you are!!!! Sooo not patient....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> C'mon Mr Squishy!!! We wanna know what you are!!!! Sooo not patient....


I know Jen, I really want to know what species he is too!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

It seems I am no longer a certain someone's friend on FB, btw


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> The horns hold it in place pretty well :whistling2:


Well I wasn't going to mention them lol


----------



## Amalthea

It's still dark out and I'm up  Stupid work....


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Im sure if he used a barge pole he would dislodge it:whistling2: Normal sex wont hurt it though(unless the doctors says otherwise)



:lol2: I really need to think how I phrase things before I press reply huh? :razz:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Well I don't know what happened last night but this thread never showed up in my User CP, so you were all chatting and I wasn't aware of it! :sad:

Annabel - I'm going to answer your queries on a separate post after this one.



sammy1969 said:


> Little Jensen is in hospital at he moment as he is having problems with his blood sugars so he has to have blood tests every few hours to make sure he is getting enough from his milk


Oh dear Sammy - poor Jensen. I hope he's OK, but I'm sure they'll be able to sort it out.



Zoo-Man said:


> Oi! I'll have you know I have a picture of Jesus between _my_ legs!!!


Prove it!!! :lol2: 


Zoo-Man said:


> Update on Mr Squishy: he is still dark but is still active & eating. Wonder when he'll decide to pupate.


Ooh, sounds good! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It seems I am no longer a certain someone's friend on FB, btw


Oh dear, you want a tissue?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! Well I don't know what happened last night but this thread never showed up in my User CP, so you were all chatting and I wasn't aware of it! :sad:
> 
> Annabel - I'm going to answer your queries on a separate post after this one.
> 
> Oh dear Sammy - poor Jensen. I hope he's OK, but I'm sure they'll be able to sort it out.
> 
> *Prove it!!!* :lol2:
> Ooh, sounds good! :2thumb:


Eileen, I think you've spent too long in 18+, you've contracted the TOGTFO syndrome :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

We got Chris to the station with 3 minutes to spare as the traffic was so bad, what should have been a 30 minute journey took nearly 2 hours:gasp:
No hugs for me as he never had time


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We got Chris to the station with 3 minutes to spare as the traffic was so bad, what should have been a 30 minute journey took nearly 2 hours:gasp:
> No hugs for me as he never had time


Awww bummer! Here, have this one (((HUGS))) x


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, I think you've spent too long in 18+, you've contracted the TOGTFO syndrome :lol2:


No way - I won't be going back - except maybe if they have another auction and need support!!

By the way I posted your caterpillar photo on the Autumnwatch Forum and this is the reply I got!

_It's one of the noctuid moths, several of which overwinter as larvae. Probably the two commonest species are Large Yellow Underwing and Square-Spot Rustic - this could be either_



Shell195 said:


> We got Chris to the station with 3 minutes to spare as the traffic was so bad, what should have been a 30 minute journey took nearly 2 hours:gasp:
> No hugs for me as he never had time


Bloody Hell, Shell - that's dreadful! What caused such a traffic jam?

Sorry you didn't get a hug but there are loads for you from all us us, not that that's likely to compensate you at all!


----------



## kemist

Amalthea said:


> C'mon Mr Squishy!!! We wanna know what you are!!!! Sooo not patient....


I suspect you will learn patience in the next few months :whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> It seems I am no longer a certain someone's friend on FB, btw


You can be my friend if you want.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> No way - I won't be going back - except maybe if they have another auction and need support!!
> 
> By the way I posted your caterpillar photo on the Autumnwatch Forum and this is the reply I got!
> 
> _It's one of the noctuid moths, several of which overwinter as larvae. Probably the two commonest species are Large Yellow Underwing and Square-Spot Rustic - this could be either_


Oh buggar, I was hoping it would turn out to be a beautiful peacock beuuterfly, or something nice like that. I'm not so enamoured with him now, if he's going to turn out to be a dusty moth, I don't like moths!


----------



## feorag

Aw - how sad!  

It's not his fault he's going to be a manky ugly critter and not a beautiful one! :lol2: He still deserves a life, so you're still gonna save him if you can!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aw - how sad!
> 
> It's not his fault he's going to be a manky ugly critter and not a beautiful one! :lol2: He still deserves a life, so you're still gonna save him if you can!


Well the moment he turns, he's out! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Aw!! Cruel foster daddy!! :bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh buggar, I was hoping it would turn out to be a beautiful peacock beuuterfly, or something nice like that. I'm not so enamoured with him now, if he's going to turn out to be a dusty moth, I don't like moths!


Oh I love moths :flrt: I think they're really gorgeous. Get some lovely fluffy white ones here which are adorable.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh dear, you want a tissue?


I think I'll manage.... :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> We got Chris to the station with 3 minutes to spare as the traffic was so bad, what should have been a 30 minute journey took nearly 2 hours:gasp:
> No hugs for me as he never had time


That's a shame  {{{hugs}}}



kemist said:


> I suspect you will learn patience in the next few months :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be my friend if you want.


Awww!! Do I have to?? *lol*

Are we not friends already? If not, add me (Jen Egan | Facebook)


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh buggar, I was hoping it would turn out to be a beautiful peacock beuuterfly, or something nice like that. I'm not so enamoured with him now, if he's going to turn out to be a dusty moth, I don't like moths!


he will still be a beautiful mr squishy!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen there was a crash in rush hour on the motorway thats why it took so long:bash: Maybe he isnt meant to go, hes just rang me from a service station, the coach to Dover has broken down and waiting for a new gear box to be fitted. The coach after the one hes on actually crashed:gasp:

Colin, I love moths so you need to look after Mr Squishy :bash:

I was meant to be off today but got a pleading call from the sanctuary, mice had eaten the wiring and the electrics had gone off in the conservatory aviary so please could I go in. I made the decision not to move the canaries and finches as they were getting to distressed so the electrician will have to work round them.!

Can you all please pm me your addresses so I can send you Christmas cards


----------



## Amalthea

I need addresses, too, please


----------



## feorag

Further response from an Autumnwatch 'expert'

_The poor quality prevents clear identification, but it is of a moth, and of the Noctuid super-family I think. More I cannot say. (This still leaves approx. 50 possibilities at this time of year!)_

Any chance of a clearer photo colin and we might get a better id?


----------



## feorag

Just seen the posts that I missed when I was typing my last one - so sorry Shell about the coach - that's unbelievable isn't it???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Just seen the posts that I missed when I was typing my last one - so sorry Shell about the coach - that's unbelievable isn't it???


 
I hope its not an omen:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Oh I love moths :flrt: I think they're really gorgeous. Get some lovely fluffy white ones here which are adorable.


Eeew, I don't like fuzzy insects, mammals are furry, insects shouldn't be!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hi all, haven't posted on here in a little while.
Hope everyone is okay


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Further response from an Autumnwatch 'expert'
> 
> _The poor quality prevents clear identification, but it is of a moth, and of the Noctuid super-family I think. More I cannot say. (This still leaves approx. 50 possibilities at this time of year!)_
> 
> Any chance of a clearer photo colin and we might get a better id?


Not so clear, as it was taken on my phone just now, but you can see how he's gone a lot darker


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi all, haven't posted on here in a little while.
> Hope everyone is okay


Hiya Shaun, long time no seeyoupostinhere :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi all, haven't posted on here in a little while.
> Hope everyone is okay


Hi stranger - how's things?



Zoo-Man said:


> Not so clear, as it was taken on my phone just now, but you can see how he's gone a lot darker
> 
> image


Ooh, he has gone darker hasn't he??


*Replies to Annabel's questions*

The reason I'm tempted by singapuras is a) because everything I've read has mentioned their outgoing / affectionate nature and b) because they're small, short coated, agouti, beautiful so difficulty / time / effort put into finding the right kitten won't put me off. I'm on a pup waiting list more than 7 months in advance (for someone 500 miles away, too ) so I really don't mind waiting or travelling - in fact, it just gives me time to make sure I'm making the right decision. 

Are there are other really outgoing / affectionate breeds I should consider?

I’m no expert on Singapuras, so can’t advise you on their temperament, as they are still so much in the minority you don’t see them at shows very often. Shell is right Abysinnians are very similar to Singapuras, in that they have the agouti coat and are not a large cat also, unlike Singapuras, Abys come in a lot of different colours. However, to be totally honest I find, like my Somalis which are the same cat with a semi longhaired coat, that in general they aren’t a breed that enjoy showing, so you would need to be sure to get a really outgoing, relaxed kitten in the hope that it will show OK. So your feeling is right that they don’t seem to be having an enjoyable time at a show.

At GCCF shows the cats are in section and go from Persian to Semi longhaired, then British, Foreign, Burmese, Oriental and finally Siamese. Persians tend to be slightly brain dead, Semi longhairs in general are outgoing and affectionate, British are known to be a bit ‘stand offish’ and then as you work through the breeds they get more and more people oriented and attention loving until you reach the Orientals and Siamese and that’s when you get a dog in cat’s clothing. Me, personally though, I think the more intelligent the breed the more often they can get difficult to handle, because if they aren’t enjoying it, they can work out what to do so they don’t have to. 

Anyway, I'll have a think some more but given that one site put the waiting list time as two years (!) I should really get researching.

You very likely will have to wait a long time to get a Singapura – as an indicator there were 56 Singapura kittens registered with GCCF in 2010, compared to 5,204 British shorthairs, 2,686 Ragdolls, 2,310 Siamese and 2,191 Maine *****. My Somalis are quite a rare breed too, only registering 140 kittens in 2010 and Abys aren’t that far behind with 322.

Also, something I'm not really sure about - do you have to gain your CCs in the same year in order to make up a title or are they carried over?

No, you can get your Certificates at any time – you just have to have 3 (CCs/PCs, GCCs/PCCs from 3 different judges to qualify for the title and you can win them at any time to claim your title. Imperial titles need to have 5 Imperial Certificates from 5 different judges and I don’t want to even think about the new Olympian titles they’re talking about bringing in. Running a table at a show is hard enough without all these new Certificates they keep inventing! :roll:

Another question - if you have a show cat on a neuter policy what's the best time to neuter? Would you be worried by 14wk old kittens going home already neutered?

In my opinion the best time to neuter is at 6 months and I personally don’t agree with neutering kittens before they leave the breeder and I’d never do it, but I know a lot of breeders seem to be doing it.

And another one - how much time should a queen go between matings? One aby website says they go 9-12 months between matings which seems quite a lot to me?

Having more than 2 litters a year is frowned on by GCCF and you are likely to be written to if you do it. I only mated my queens up once a year, give or take a month. The only queen who I mated up earlier than that was Sorcha on one occasion. She had Harry as a singleton in January and so I mated her earlier than I would normally because 1 kitten didn’t take much out of her, so she had Kisha & Sybil in November the same year. I would say ideally no more than 3 litters in 2 years.

One more - where there's more than one breed club e.g. traditional vs. modern, how do you know what's the 'better' type to meet the breed description...? 

In Britain under GCCF there may be lots of cat clubs for Siamese/British/Burmese etc, but every cat breed has one BAC (Breed Advisory Committee) which is made up of members from all of the clubs that represent that breed, or in the case of my Somalis (for instance) the Somali Cat Club Committee comprises the BAC as there isn’t another Somali club. The BAC fix the breed standard and produce the Standard of Points, which must be approved by GCCF, and all cats shown under GCCF rules are judged against that standard of points, so there is only one ‘type’ in terms of shows.
 I'M REALLY SORRY FOR ALL MY QUESTIONS just lots of these things don't seem to be answered anywhere!

No need to apologise – I’m happy to help you if I can.

EDIT - forgot to say - any cat I'd be considering would be a housecat, and would need to get along with my menagerie too although I'm pretty careful, I just mean something that's not going to vandalise enclosures till it's killed everything inside (neighbour's cat got some chinese painted quails, I feel terrible about it). This does include canaries and dwarf rabbits so it might be a bit of an ask![/QUOTE]

My attitude with my cats has always been to allow them to see and be close to any other animals I keep, so that there isn’t any ‘mystery’ about what’s in that room, or what’s in that cage and my cats have always been very accepting of small critters in the household. So much so that when was handrearing 2 red squirrels 4 years ago (when I had 5 cats in the house) the squirrels escaped one day (I kept them in a kitten pen in the bedroom) when I was at work and when I came home I really didn’t know what to expect, but they were fine. There was squirrel poo on the cat bean bags in the hall and the bathroom and hall windowsills and the cats were all on the bed in the bedroom – not bothered at all.

That’s not to say all cats will do this of course, but my cats have been used to little critters running around and it doesn’t bother them.


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi all, haven't posted on here in a little while.
> Hope everyone is okay


sal :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Shaun, long time no seeyoupostinhere :lol2:


Hi colin, I know, I am preoccupied. lmao, I have a few new additions which have been taking up some time.



feorag said:


> Hi stranger - how's things?


Haha lol not so bad thanks Eileen, just been very busy lately so haven't been posting as much.
How are you?




ami_j said:


> sal :flrt:


ami :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi colin, I know, I am preoccupied. lmao, I have a few new additions which have been taking up some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha lol not so bad thanks Eileen, just been very busy lately so haven't been posting as much.
> How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ami :flrt:


Oooo, what new additions have you got?


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi colin, I know, I am preoccupied. lmao, I have a few new additions which have been taking up some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha lol not so bad thanks Eileen, just been very busy lately so haven't been posting as much.
> How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ami :flrt:


the night time party needs you:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, what new additions have you got?


I have 2 more rescue water dragons, they have been taking up some time, one was without any UVB for months so has MBD and the poor thing had no water was kept in a 3ft tank, here are some pics he is the black thin one.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/774912-some-updates-rescue-wds.html
the other had this weird disease which I can't remember the name of? versicular demtosis or something like that? and they both have needed forcefeeding bathing daily and separately etc so it is getting up early to deal with them all. this one isn't showing any more visible signs but it is still receiving treatment for it.

The first rescue ate by himself today so I am very pleased with that.

I also rehomed another iguana from denise at reptilerescueden, the pics are on my facebook  Albus and he takes up alot of time taming but he is making fab progress with us.

Oh a friend sent me a little spider orange baboon tarantula so I am chufed with that too.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> the night time party needs you:lol2:


orite im comming.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> orite im comming.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


yay :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Wow you have been busy!!!!

Morning, everybody


----------



## feorag

Morning all. 

Ami I wanted to cry when I looked at that first photo on your thread. I can't believe that the owners didn't realise there was a problem a long time before they did! :roll:

I'm off to meet Anyday Anne for coffee at 10:30, so in my usual rush, then she's just rung me to say that her son's previous partner has just bought a 10 week old kitten and found it has fleas, so she's "rushed to Asda" and has bathed it - poor bloody kitten and _THEN_ rung Anne to ask her to ask me for advice! :bash: So to save Anne time cos she's running late she wants me to ring her to tell her what to do, which will inevitably make me late because it takes me half an hour to get where we're meeting and it takes her 10 minutes!:cussing:

Them I'm away up the Tyne Valley (nearly to bloody Carlisle!) to pick up some free squirrel food for the red kittens. 

Colin it' a pity you aren't up here today, cos I'm driving past Hexham to get the food!


----------



## sammy1969

Morning everyone
Sat wating for the RSPCA to turn up if they can be bothered. HOpe you have a good time with anyday annie Eileen.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Ami I wanted to cry when I looked at that first photo on your thread. I can't believe that the owners didn't realise there was a problem a long time before they did! :roll:
> 
> I'm off to meet Anyday Anne for coffee at 10:30, so in my usual rush, then she's just rung me to say that her son's previous partner has just bought a 10 week old kitten and found it has fleas, so she's "rushed to Asda" and has bathed it - poor bloody kitten and _THEN_ rung Anne to ask her to ask me for advice! :bash: So to save Anne time cos she's running late she wants me to ring her to tell her what to do, which will inevitably make me late because it takes me half an hour to get where we're meeting and it takes her 10 minutes!:cussing:
> 
> Them I'm away up the Tyne Valley (nearly to bloody Carlisle!) to pick up some free squirrel food for the red kittens.
> 
> Colin it' a pity you aren't up here today, cos I'm driving past Hexham to get the food!


By the sound of things, we may be up there in a week or 2. hehe



sammy1969 said:


> Morning everyone
> Sat wating for the RSPCA to turn up if they can be bothered. HOpe you have a good time with anyday annie Eileen.


Again??? I'd seriously think about telling the RSPCA that you've had enough of their interferrence & that you are going to lodge a complaint to the Head Office about the constant harrasssment & inconvenience.


----------



## sammy1969

Well after saying he would be here by 12 noon he finally turned up at 5.30pm and had a quick look said everything is fine even though I still havent done all the things they said I had to do and he admitted that even their so called specialist didnt know that some of the stuff she told me to do could harm my reps so much for that. I also made it clear that I am sick, sorry and fed up with them keep coming out over malicious complaints and that next time they will not listen to the person making them as I feel it is ridiculous that this is the 6th or 7th time they have come out this year only to find my pets in good health and well cared for. I am seriously thinkng of writing to head office and asking them why I am being persecuted by them like this and see what they have to say.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Well after saying he would be here by 12 noon he finally turned up at 5.30pm and had a quick look said everything is fine even though I still havent done all the things they said I had to do and he admitted that even their so called specialist didnt know that some of the stuff she told me to do could harm my reps so much for that. I also made it clear that I am sick, sorry and fed up with them keep coming out over malicious complaints and that next time they will not listen to the person making them as I feel it is ridiculous that this is the 6th or 7th time they have come out this year only to find my pets in good health and well cared for. I am seriously thinkng of writing to head office and asking them why I am being persecuted by them like this and see what they have to say.


Its a joke, it really is! Whe they knocked on the door at half five, I'd have said "Sorry, you were supposed to be here at midday, I've got to be somewhere now, bye!" :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all. Yesterday when I got called to the sanctuary as an emergency we cleared one of the aviaries out includint the plants in pots. It was like a horror story as all the mice started pouring out of the pots. When we tipped the plants out there was a nest at the bottom with 5 newly furred babies and a small adult female so we put them in a large tank with bedding food and water and crossed our fingers that the adult was the mum. Today I carefully lifted the hay to see the mum cleaning the babies, she stopped looked at me then lay down to feed them. I felt very privelaged to see this event:flrt:We will keep them until the babies are ready to release then take them all into the nature reserve.


----------



## feorag

Aw bless - cute little meeces! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw bless - cute little meeces! :flrt:


Did you have a good day with Anyday Anne? and did you get my payment for Mowgli`s jumper?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Did you have a good day with Anyday Anne? and did you get my payment for Mowgli`s jumper?


Oh, yes I did. I got payment from someone for a pair of rattlesnake earrings to my PayPal account and it said you'd paid me money too and for a while I hadn't a clue what it was for! :roll: Thank you!

Been watching celebrity tonight - I am so feckin' pleased that that wingy tits Anthony Cotton got chucked out before Fatima - he has really got on my nerves with his constant whingeing and snidey looks.


----------



## Amalthea

How lovely, Shell!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Jen, forgot to mention, Elise's parcel arrived safely today! :2thumb:

And apparently she'd got mixed up and it's actually tomorrow night that she's going out, so there was an extra day for it to arrive! :roll:

Thanks very much for doing that for her though - I really appreciated it! :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

Guys im going insane here and feel like im talking to a brick wall. Is the correct age to rehome a kitten 10 to 12 weeks or am i talking out of my backside lol


----------



## feorag

No you're not talking out of your backside. pedigree kittens don't go to new homes until they are at least 12 weeks. The later they go the better they handle their new home and their adult lives, but 10 weeks will help!

By the way still got a skunk necklace and a Twilight choker here with your name on!! :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

feorag said:


> No you're not talking out of your backside. pedigree kittens don't go to new homes until they are at least 12 weeks. The later they go the better they handle their new home and their adult lives, but 10 weeks will help!
> 
> By the way still got a skunk necklace and a Twilight choker here with your name on!! :whistling2:


Oh heck hun knew i had got a new tape measure for a reason lol. Will sort it out swiftly for ya.

Im having this argument on a facebook group where people think its acceptable to rehome cats at 8 weeks old. All iv got so far is i got my cat at 8 weeks and its fine. Also because its written on some ask jeeves like site it must be right lol. I know if i was an admin i would remove said adverts and tell them to come back in a couple of weeks lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, I wanted Antony to win Im A Celeb! He's made me laugh more than any of the others. :lol2:

Indy is just starting her second season. She's 13 months old today (the 3rd).


----------



## selina20

Im now being told that because its written on about.com 8-12 weeks that it is MY opinion that 8 weeks is too young :bash::bash:. Worrying thing is most of these people are selling kittens too


----------



## Zoo-Man

selina20 said:


> Im now being told that because its written on about.com 8-12 weeks that it is MY opinion that 8 weeks is too young :bash::bash:. Worrying thing is most of these people are selling kittens too


I think many people are still of the mindset that goes back to when kittens & puppies were handed out for sale at 5-6 weeks.


----------



## selina20

Zoo-Man said:


> I think many people are still of the mindset that goes back to when kittens & puppies were handed out for sale at 5-6 weeks.


Even the rspca states on their site that 10-12 weeks is the best age lol. I love narrow minded people.


----------



## Shell195

A lot of people get rid of the kittens at 6 weeks old which really does my head in:bash: We put the sanctuary kittens up for rehoming a few days after their first vaccination but by the time they leave they are about 10 weeks old. Its amazing how many people ask if they can take them early and get the first vacc done themselves:bash: I would rather have an older kitten - 13 to 15 weeks as they are so much easier to settle than tiny babies.


----------



## selina20

Shell195 said:


> A lot of people get rid of the kittens at 6 weeks old which really does my head in:bash: We put the sanctuary kittens up for rehoming a few days after their first vaccination but by the time they leave they are about 10 weeks old. Its amazing how many people ask if they can take them early and get the first vacc done themselves:bash: I would rather have an older kitten - 13 to 15 weeks as they are so much easier to settle than tiny babies.


So would i tbh and my point is that these groups on facebook are in a position to educate people so surely putting an age on when an animal should be rehomed is a good way to go about it?


----------



## Shell195

Many years ago when I was part of CP we got a call from a Persian breeder(BYB) who said her 3 breeding cats had to go as she was moving house. One queen and the entire male went to the sanctuary and I kept the 8 year old girl myself, she had 3 x 4 week old kittens but the breeder wouldnt let us take them as she had sold them already:bash: One kitten died a week after the person bought it, another came to the shelter at 10 months old with behavioural problems and we never found out about the 3rd one:devil: Of all the cat breeds Persians are one of the slowest to develop so rehoming them so early made it even more disgusting:bash:
Porche the girl I took lived until she was 15 so at least she ended her life being loved instead of being used as a breeding machine.

Put a link up to the page and I will back you up.


----------



## feorag

Morning all


Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, I wanted Antony to win Im A Celeb! He's made me laugh more than any of the others. :lol2:
> 
> Indy is just starting her second season. She's 13 months old today (the 3rd).


Oh Colin! You so disappoint me! :bash: I just got sick of his selfishness and whingeing on and on and on about Fatima. He said himself on "Now" last night that yes, he liked cooking, but the main reason he wanted to be the cook was because it gave him something to think about and do and keep busy with every day, so i guess it was F U to anyone else in the camp who might also have wanted something to do and occupy their minds. And the way he behaved when the role was taken away during the role swapping task was like a child and then he refused to be the camp joker, because he needed time to rehearse?? WTF was that about, the role went to Mark and he's not a comic or an actor, but at least he took in on and made an attempt! i thought that was pathetic.

Sorry, maybe it's my age, or the way I was brought up, but I can't be doing with whingers who start 'nit-picking' at people, pull faces and whinge on about them behind their backs about everything they do and say, because they don't like them. At least Fatima never bad mouthed him, right up to the end, I thought his behaviour was dreadful.

:blush: Oops, soap box away methinks!!! Guess you know I felt strongly about that.

My word Indy isn't hanging about in the maturity stakes is she? Second season at 13 months. Are chis precocious in that way - a bit like Siamese who seem to reach sexual maturity much earlier than most other cat breeds?

Well I'm off bag packing at another supermarket, fortunately just around the corner from me and I feel like total cr*p as this cough, sore throat and blocked nose is really getting the better of me now. :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen, forgot to mention, Elise's parcel arrived safely today! :2thumb:
> 
> And apparently she'd got mixed up and it's actually tomorrow night that she's going out, so there was an extra day for it to arrive! :roll:
> 
> Thanks very much for doing that for her though - I really appreciated it! :2thumb:


I'm glad it arrived alright  And it's no problem  Anytime :2thumb:

Tonight is my work's Christmas do... I'm gonna be the only sober one *lol*


----------



## cloggers

Well todays the day guys. I want it to be half one now to get it over with but at the same time I want it to never arrive. 
After she's gone by friends taking me out to take my mind off it, we're going christmas shopping then back to hers where I can consume a large quantity of alcohol and cry myself to sleep. Its gonna be a crap day


----------



## feorag

Aw Chloe, it must be awful for you and I am so very sorry it's had to happen. I'm sure the couple will keep you updated about her progress.

Selina I'm sure Val (Catastrophyrat) posted a link on a thread on here to a website which explained the importance of kittensnot being taken away from their mother as young as 8 weeks in a clinical/medical way but for the life of me I can't remember which thread it was! 

However, you could post this link, which explains why kittens should not be taken away from their mothers at 8 weeks? FBRL: Resources: How young is too young?


----------



## Zoo-Man

:lol2: @ Eileen on her soapbox. 

Chloe, thinking of you. Im sure the people will give you regular updates on how she's doing x

Jen, you go & show them you don't need booze to have a good time, & just think of that little bean growing inside you! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

cloggers said:


> Well todays the day guys. I want it to be half one now to get it over with but at the same time I want it to never arrive.
> After she's gone by friends taking me out to take my mind off it, we're going christmas shopping then back to hers where I can consume a large quantity of alcohol and cry myself to sleep. Its gonna be a crap day


*hug*


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: @ Eileen ranting. I must admit I dont like him either !!! I dont watch Im a celebrity, it annoys me:bash:
Ive had my hair done this morning then took Soph and dan shopping, Im off to the sanctuary shortly.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning allOh Colin! You so disappoint me! :bash: I just got sick of his selfishness and whingeing on and on and on about Fatima. He said himself on "Now" last night that yes, he liked cooking, but the main reason he wanted to be the cook was because it gave him something to think about and do and keep busy with every day, so i guess it was F U to anyone else in the camp who might also have wanted something to do and occupy their minds. And the way he behaved when the role was taken away during the role swapping task was like a child and then he refused to be the camp joker, because he needed time to rehearse?? WTF was that about, the role went to Mark and he's not a comic or an actor, but at least he took in on and made an attempt! i thought that was pathetic.
> 
> Sorry, maybe it's my age, or the way I was brought up, but I can't be doing with whingers who start 'nit-picking' at people, pull faces and whinge on about them behind their backs about everything they do and say, because they don't like them. At least Fatima never bad mouthed him, right up to the end, I thought his behaviour was dreadful.
> 
> :blush: Oops, soap box away methinks!!! Guess you know I felt strongly about that.
> 
> *My word Indy isn't hanging about in the maturity stakes is she? Second season at 13 months. Are chis precocious in that way - a bit like Siamese who seem to reach sexual maturity much earlier than most other cat breeds?*
> 
> Well I'm off bag packing at another supermarket, fortunately just around the corner from me and I feel like total cr*p as this cough, sore throat and blocked nose is really getting the better of me now. :sad:


Forgot to answer this Eileen:

Both my girls had their first season at 6 months, & Lolly has been pretty regular every 5-6 months thereafter. Im sure Indy will follow her mum's lead.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: @ Eileen on her soapbox.





Shell195 said:


> :lol2: @ Eileen ranting.


:lol2: That's me! Sorry, but I'm terrible when I feel strongly about something and nasty bitching is one of them! :blush:

Well I didn't do any bagpacking cos it's only a small Morrisons on a small shopping centre in Cramlington, so it tends to be a 'dropping in' shop because a mile away is an Asda Superstore and a Sainsburies to compete! So when we got there, there was only 1 til open and 4 of us! So I came home, but then we went up to the squirrels and they're coming on great! :2thumb: Tooks lots of photos (mostly of blank shelves :roll but did get some good ones and I could see how much they've grown in the last 5 weeks and their tails are back! :2thumb:

Colin - weirdest thing, I answered your pm and now Anne has just rung to ask if we can change our meeting this week to Tuesday, so now I'm definitely free! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: That's me! Sorry, but I'm terrible when I feel strongly about something and nasty bitching is one of them! :blush:
> 
> Well I didn't do any bagpacking cos it's only a small Morrisons on a small shopping centre in Cramlington, so it tends to be a 'dropping in' shop because a mile away is an Asda Superstore and a Sainsburies to compete! So when we got there, there was only 1 til open and 4 of us! So I came home, but then we went up to the squirrels and they're coming on great! :2thumb: Tooks lots of photos (mostly of blank shelves :roll but did get some good ones and I could see how much they've grown in the last 5 weeks and their tails are back! :2thumb:
> 
> Colin - weirdest thing, I answered your pm and now Anne has just rung to ask if we can change our meeting this week to Tuesday, so now I'm definitely free! :lol2:


Ooo, me & Anne must have a psychic link! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well I'm glad Dougie won Im A Celeb over Mark! :2thumb:

We're at a dog show tomorrow in St Helens.


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo, me & Anne must have a psychic link! :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Enjoy your dog show. Today I have nothing to do! :2thumb:

Well, there's clearing up, cleaning up, dusting, sorting, Christmas Cards to write, rats to clean out, snakes to spot clean and feed, Darcey's latest cardigan to finish, Shell's cat jumper to start - need I go on??? :sad:

Sadly the only thing I actually *WANT *to do is the knitting and play on the laptop! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all.:roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Enjoy your dog show. Today I have nothing to do! :2thumb:
> 
> Well, there's clearing up, cleaning up, dusting, sorting, Christmas Cards to write, rats to clean out, snakes to spot clean and feed, Darcey's latest cardigan to finish, Shell's cat jumper to start - need I go on??? :sad:
> 
> Sadly the only thing I actually *WANT *to do is the knitting and play on the laptop! :sad:


Well at the dog show, Indy was entered into the s/c Chihuahua open class. She was the only dog entered into that class, so obviously she got 1st place, though she wasn't as good as she usually is. Could be her hormones, due to her coming into season. She was dismissed by the judge when he picked his Best Of Breed, which went to our friend Jean's little boy Chance.

Get Barry trained up for the housework Eileen! hehe


----------



## sammy1969

Hi all. i have decided I hate laptops as the screen on mine is now knackered and wont let me see anything on it so now have tofind money to get that repaired. God thing my bffl had a monitor that she has loaned me to plug into it so that I am not laptop free as I can't live witout my lappy. Ihave some new arrivals that came last night they are Bushy tailed jirds and they are two sweet little boys one has a white flash on the end of his tail so thinking of calling him Flash and the other Harry for the laugh lol.Tomorrow I have one hell of a busy day have docs at 9.50am then Rspca at 12.30pm and then vets at 2.10pm with Nero who has gone bald again for no reason we can find.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Well at the dog show, Indy was entered into the s/c Chihuahua open class. She was the only dog entered into that class, so obviously she got 1st place, though she wasn't as good as she usually is. Could be her hormones, due to her coming into season. She was dismissed by the judge when he picked his Best Of Breed, which went to our friend Jean's little boy Chance.
> 
> Get Barry trained up for the housework Eileen! hehe


Be thankful she's a cat - she could have come third, even if she was the only one in the class if it'd been a cat show!!!

Barry is trained - he does more than me!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Hi all. i have decided I hate laptops as the screen on mine is now knackered and wont let me see anything on it so now have tofind money to get that repaired. God thing my bffl had a monitor that she has loaned me to plug into it so that I am not laptop free as I can't live witout my lappy. Ihave some new arrivals that came last night they are Bushy tailed jirds and they are two sweet little boys one has a white flash on the end of his tail so thinking of calling him Flash and the other Harry for the laugh lol.Tomorrow I have one hell of a busy day have docs at 9.50am then Rspca at 12.30pm and then vets at 2.10pm with Nero who has gone bald again for no reason we can find.


 
It sounds to me like the RSPCA are stalking you:gasp: Ive not seen bushy tailed jirds, Ive got 3 Shaws jirds who are very sweet and funny though.

Eileen have you had snow yet? Its forecast here for tonight and tomorrow but at the minute we just have wind,rain and hale:bash:
Colin was the dog show outside?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *Be thankful she's a cat* - she could have come third, even if she was the only one in the class if it'd been a cat show!!!
> 
> Barry is trained - he does more than me!!! :lol2:


 
Psssst Eileen, I thought Indy was a dog :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

I think you may be right although tomorrow the visit is the last one a he did give me a clean bill of health on friday. Although it sems certain members of this forum seem to think there is no smoke without fire and are badmouthing me without knowing the full story.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I think you may be right although tomorrow the visit is the last one a he did give me a clean bill of health on friday. *Although it sems certain members of this forum seem to think there is no smoke without fire and are badmouthing me without knowing the full story.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Maybe they should look at it the other way and remember you are innocent until proven guilty!! Ignore them Sam.


----------



## sammy1969

Well they have caused a frind of mnine to loose out on some budgies that she was going to purchase tomorrow as the person selling them now feels that it is not a suitable home for them even though my friend has been rescuing birds and keeping them for over 20 years. I have asked the seler to call me and I will answer questions she may have regarding the visits from the RSPCA and I feel to tar a friend with a same brush just because she knows me is not exactly right or fair


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Psssst Eileen, I thought Indy was a dog :whistling2:


:blush: Oh dear - I did of course mean a dog, but once again my brain was ahead of my fingers, so I was thinking "cat" when it was time to type dogs and "hey presto" - it's my age you know!! :blush:



sammy1969 said:


> I think you may be right although tomorrow the visit is the last one a he did give me a clean bill of health on friday. Although it sems certain members of this forum seem to think there is no smoke without fire and are badmouthing me without knowing the full story.


What's going on there then Sam???


----------



## Shell195

Has anyone had snow yet?


----------



## feorag

Oops! :blush:  .. I forgot about that question! Barry's has just come back in from the dog's last walk and it's definitely not snowing here!


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi all. i have decided I hate laptops as the screen on mine is now knackered and wont let me see anything on it so now have tofind money to get that repaired. God thing my bffl had a monitor that she has loaned me to plug into it so that I am not laptop free as I can't live witout my lappy. Ihave some new arrivals that came last night they are Bushy tailed jirds and they are two sweet little boys one has a white flash on the end of his tail so thinking of calling him Flash and the other Harry for the laugh lol.Tomorrow I have one hell of a busy day have docs at 9.50am then Rspca at 12.30pm and then vets at 2.10pm with Nero who has gone bald again for no reason we can find.


Sam, seriously, tomorrow when the RSPCA call & find the animals cared for just fine, tell them that this is the last time you will be allowing them to disturb you & your animals, as it is just getting ridiculous now! They should be out rescuing the animals that actually need it!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It sounds to me like the RSPCA are stalking you:gasp: Ive not seen bushy tailed jirds, Ive got 3 Shaws jirds who are very sweet and funny though.
> 
> Eileen have you had snow yet? Its forecast here for tonight and tomorrow but at the minute we just have wind,rain and hale:bash:
> Colin was the dog show outside?


No hun, inside.



Shell195 said:


> Psssst Eileen, I thought Indy was a dog :whistling2:


Another senior moment from our Eileen :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :blush: Oh dear - I did of course mean a dog, but once again my brain was ahead of my fingers, so I was thinking "cat" when it was time to type dogs and "hey presto" - it's my age you know!! :blush:
> 
> What's going on there then Sam???


Yes Sam, who's saying what? :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> *No hun, inside.*
> 
> 
> 
> Another senior moment from our Eileen :lol2:


Thank god for that, I had a vision of her paddling round in mud:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ok to the snow Question there is none here lol it is cold and wet instead.

I willget pics of the BUshey ailed Jirds for you to see once they are settled in properly Shell you will love them may also get some of the third variety of jirds out there in the new year lol 

As to the other thing I saw an ad on here in domestic clasifieds for two budgies and cage and knowing my mate keeps then asked if she was interested to which she said yes. I pmed the seller and arranged for her to deliver them tomorrow evening to my friend and gave her my number so i could give her my mates address, I thought it was strange when she didnt phone even when she said she would and tonight i got a pm back saying she wasnt happy for my mate to have them as I have had the RSPCA round here and that certain people on the forum who she wouldnt name had expressed reservations about my keeping methods and standard of care to my animals and that she felt it would be worng for her to rehome her animals with my friend due to this as she wanted what was best for the budgies. NOw how me having the RSPCA here effects the standard of care these birds would of gotten from my friend is beyond me and she will not respond to the email i sent her stating that i was happy to answer any questions shehad over the RSPCA visits and that she was welcome to come and see how my pets were kept. Yet she can still ike comments i have made on other threads as if she hasnt made any of the statement she had. I even said talk to anyone on my friends list and they will say how well my pets are cared for yet it seems i am not entitled to state my side of the case at al land the people she has been talking to know more than i do about what has been going on.


----------



## *H*

Here you are Girlies, if you've not seen it. A print off voucher for a free bag of Royal Canin cat food.

Royal Canin


----------



## sophs87

sammy1969 said:


> Ok to the snow Question there is none here lol it is cold and wet instead.
> 
> I willget pics of the BUshey ailed Jirds for you to see once they are settled in properly Shell you will love them may also get some of the third variety of jirds out there in the new year lol
> 
> As to the other thing I saw an ad on here in domestic clasifieds for two budgies and cage and knowing my mate keeps then asked if she was interested to which she said yes. I pmed the seller and arranged for her to deliver them tomorrow evening to my friend and gave her my number so i could give her my mates address, I thought it was strange when she didnt phone even when she said she would and tonight i got a pm back saying she wasnt happy for my mate to have them as I have had the RSPCA round here and that certain people on the forum who she wouldnt name had expressed reservations about my keeping methods and standard of care to my animals and that she felt it would be worng for her to rehome her animals with my friend due to this as she wanted what was best for the budgies. NOw how me having the RSPCA here effects the standard of care these birds would of gotten from my friend is beyond me and she will not respond to the email i sent her stating that i was happy to answer any questions shehad over the RSPCA visits and that she was welcome to come and see how my pets were kept. Yet she can still ike comments i have made on other threads as if she hasnt made any of the statement she had. I even said talk to anyone on my friends list and they will say how well my pets are cared for yet it seems i am not entitled to state my side of the case at al land the people she has been talking to know more than i do about what has been going on.


Look, Obviously this is about me, I will rehome my pets to whom i feel fit, i havnt just gotten messages from people on here they are friends in real life :lol2: So i have no reason to mistrust their worries. As i said in the PM it is nothing personal, i would just rather not rehome/sell to someone with all this going on, or your friend. I have found a lovely home for them now. The reason i am not replying is becasue i cannot be bothered as i have said i have chosen for them not to go to you/friend and that is my choice. I dont like offending people but sometimes you have got to say no because my animals cant speak for them selves. It is up to me to choose the bestest possible homes now i can no longer keep them. Its called duty of care. 
Again i mean no offence and tried to keep this to a PM letting you know of my decision. Your animals may be so well cared for its unbeliveable, i havnt got time to sit on the phone chatting or doing home checks, if i did i would be donating my time to a rescue centre : victory:
Sorry cat chat thread peeps


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> Another senior moment from our Eileen :lol2:










:lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> I willget pics of the *BUshey ailed* Jirds for you to see once they are settled in properly Shell you will love them may also get some of the third variety of jirds out there in the new year lol.


:gasp: You're letting them drink??? :gasp:

As far as what happened with the budgies and Sophs87's reply is concerned, I'm very disappointed to hear that.

Whether the RSPCA had a reason to visit you is immaterial in reference to your friend. I hate this passing comments on people behind their backs. 

Sophs would you be prepared to tell us whether your friends who chose to advise you not to let Sammy's friend have your budgies had any knowledge of Sammy's friend or Sammy herself? Have they been to Sammy's house to make that judgment?? Sammy is not the only one on this forum who has been visited by the RSPCA due to malicious rumour - and in some cases that has been from someone else on this forum!

You are right you have a duty of care to your pets, so are you also prepared to tell us whether you visited the wonderful home you have now sent them to? If that is the case, then I would ask why you weren't prepared to visit the home of Sammy's friend to see yourself how their animals were cared for and if it isn't the case then how is that providing a duty of care? I ask this on the basis that you have said you haven't got the time to do home checks

And I'm asking these questions as devil's advocate here - I'm not defending Sammy or blaming you - I'm just interested in finding out how you actually justified believing your friends and choosing a different home.


----------



## sophs87

feorag said:


> Morning all!image :lol2:
> 
> :gasp: You're letting them drink??? :gasp:
> 
> As far as what happened with the budgies and Sophs87's reply is concerned, I'm very disappointed to hear that.
> 
> Whether the RSPCA had a reason to visit you is immaterial in reference to your friend. I hate this passing comments on people behind their backs.
> 
> Sophs would you be prepared to tell us whether your friends who chose to advise you not to let Sammy's friend have your budgies had any knowledge of Sammy's friend or Sammy herself? Have they been to Sammy's house to make that judgment?? Sammy is not the only one on this forum who has been visited by the RSPCA due to malicious rumour - and in some cases that has been from someone else on this forum!
> 
> You are right you have a duty of care to your pets, so are you also prepared to tell us whether you visited the wonderful home you have now sent them to? If that is the case, then I would ask why you weren't prepared to visit the home of Sammy's friend to see yourself how their animals were cared for and if it isn't the case then how is that providing a duty of care? I ask this on the basis that you have said you haven't got the time to do home checks
> 
> And I'm asking these questions as devil's advocate here - I'm not defending Sammy or blaming you - I'm just interested in finding out how you actually justified believing your friends and choosing a different home.


Im not going to comment on who the people are or if they have been to her house, or in contact with her as it was in confidence and it may narrow them down.. 
I delivered the budgies to the new owners house, and they would not have been left there if I felt it wasnt a suitable home. 
I havnt got time, to look into the background of sammy, her RSPCA reports, or to sit on the phone chatting about who reported her, why they did ect, i litterally do not have the time or energy.
Its not my place to see whether she is a suitable pet owner, nor her friend, all i wanted was a new home for the birds. 
I beleive people i know, not just on the forums but in real life as they have no reason to lie, thay have nothing to gain from this and i certainly felt awful messaging her saying she/her friend could not have the budgies, But i felt i did what was right, And hate hate hate offending people but thats what has to be done when animals are involved as they cannot speak for themselves. 
I feel i made the right decision at the time, and thats all i can say really on the matter : victory:


----------



## feorag

Fair enough - thank you for answering me, but it still begs the question that you (or your friends) have tarred Sammy's friend with their opinions of Sammy and that's neither right nor fair! 

My pets are very well cared for, but I do have friends whose husbandry I do not agree with and I would be very upset if someone decided I wasn't a good home because they have personal experience of those friends and their husbandry and have decided that because I am a friend of theirs that my husbandry would be the same.

Everyone's standards are different and I've been to friends houses that literally made my eyes water with the stench of urine, but the animals were well housed, well fed, well cared for and well loved - in some cases it's the quantity that create that sort of problem, not bad husbandry, but very often I've found people judged negatively for that one thing.

It's my understanding from Sammy's post that you were going to deliver the budgies to Sammy's friend, so I just find myself wondering why you couldn't have done exactly the same with her friend as you did with the new home and gone along and looked at their animals, on the understanding that if you weren't happy with the home, you would not be leaving them, instead of judging her friend with no knowledge whatsoever? 

You've said that it it's not your place to see whether Sammy is a suitable pet owner and that's absolutely true, because she wasn't taking your budgies, someone else was, but it seems to me that you chose to judge that friend by what you were told about Sammy?


----------



## sammy1969

Ok now to cover the points that have been made on here about me and these budgies and a few other things lol 

Eileen I didn't see that typo lol butyeah I do let them drink but I promise that it is only water.

Soph87 I purposely did not put any names in my comments when asked by my friends on here why I was upset which I feel perfectly justified in feeling over this matter just so that it was kept impersonal and confidential to a degree to say a seller is not naming names. If you were unhappy with my comments in all honesty it would of been more appropriate to pm me and say what ou have said on this thread and making it fully public.
As I stated to you in the beginning these bbirds were not going to be homed withme especially as I am highly allergic to feathers and birds so I am not going totake a pet on that would make me ill. I see from your post that you had already rehomed them despite telling me that you would keep them on hold till Monday so unless you rehomed them late last night I feel you were not entirely truthful to me when we were pming last night.
You seem to beleive others and thats your choice but as no one locally comes into my home I cant see how they can judge my standard of care.
The one thing that reall has upset me is that my mate has been tarred with the same brush just because she knows me and that is fundamentally wrong and should never of happened.

Eileen I would like to thankyou for your comments with which I totally agree and I just wish this had not been made so public and had been dealt with between sophs and myself through pms..


----------



## feorag

Most people on this forum know me well by now and the one thing that really gets my goat is people judging people on hearsay, without personal knowledge of that person. Whether the people doing this are personal friends or not - as far as I see it the only way to judge people is to know them and as far as judging how they keep their animals that cannot be done without a personal visit.

So I will always come out in defence of someone who has been judged in this way and especially if it is a "friend of a friend" who has been judged by association.


----------



## sammy1969

OK the RSPCA have just left and he will not be returning as he has said I have a full clean bill of health. He has also told me that he will not be returning if any more malicious complaints or accusations come in as he is perfectly happy with my standard of care and he also said he would call me to inform if any more do occur and will take it further if it keeps happening. 
I think this has shown that I am not now or ever have been at fault in my duty of care to my pets and that I am a perfectly good keeper of my pets and feel i have been found innocent of all allegations made about me by this malicious person who I do know and have been having this problem with for over three years as they have nothing better to do with their lives, and it just goes to prove that you can't beleive everything you hear.


----------



## sophs87

sammy1969 said:


> Ok now to cover the points that have been made on here about me and these budgies and a few other things lol
> 
> Eileen I didn't see that typo lol butyeah I do let them drink but I promise that it is only water.
> 
> Soph87 I purposely did not put any names in my comments when asked by my friends on here why I was upset which I feel perfectly justified in feeling over this matter just so that it was kept impersonal and confidential to a degree to say a seller is not naming names. If you were unhappy with my comments in all honesty it would of been more appropriate to pm me and say what ou have said on this thread and making it fully public.
> As I stated to you in the beginning these bbirds were not going to be homed withme especially as I am highly allergic to feathers and birds so I am not going totake a pet on that would make me ill. I see from your post that you had already rehomed them despite telling me that you would keep them on hold till Monday so unless you rehomed them late last night I feel you were not entirely truthful to me when we were pming last night.
> You seem to beleive others and thats your choice but as no one locally comes into my home I cant see how they can judge my standard of care.
> The one thing that reall has upset me is that my mate has been tarred with the same brush just because she knows me and that is fundamentally wrong and should never of happened.
> 
> Eileen I would like to thankyou for your comments with which I totally agree and I just wish this had not been made so public and had been dealt with between sophs and myself through pms..


I feel i have said what i have had to say, I didnt feel comfortable with the birds going to you/friend, Is your friend on this forum? 
Since you wrote on here about two budgies by you and were going to be delivered, it only takes one second look in the classifieds to see that it was me with the budgies. So i felt i should explain my side. 
We wasnt Pming last night i sent you one message to explain, and that was it. 
I was going to keep them on hold until monday until i heard what i heard. It took me a while to message you to let you know as i wasnt entirely sure what to say.
I feel like i have been honest and done the best for my birds and this < is all i wanted . x


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody.. Sorry I've been a bit MIA this weekend... Been busy!!

It was work's Christmas do on Saturday and I had a great time  The place we ate was GORGEOUS and I ate like a pig!!! *lol* I shared in the starters, ate my entire pizza, AND had a whole dessert to myself  

Today was my first midwife appointment... And it was brilliant. It was the first appointment so far that I've left feeling good and not confused in the slightest! Somebody actually knows what's going on! What a concept!!


----------



## sammy1969

Sophs87 Ok maybe you are right but I still didnt want to name names and as you have never given me the chance to explain everything and have assumed that whatever this personal friend has said aboutme is true but you have never even said what it is they have said or asked me for my side. As I stated before I am more upset that my poor friend who is not a member on here as they dont have internet and yet has purchased other pets from other members who have been perfectly happy for her to have them has suffered in this for no good reason and I will defend her to the hilt as i have watched her take on birds in terrible states and nursed them back to health to keep them for years afterwards. I mean she has only been keeping birds for over 20 years but shehas not had any opportunity to defend herself at all. I am not one to offend either as the girls on here will tell you but when i feel strongly about something I will defend my corner till I am blue in the face especially when I know I have done nothing wrong.

On a different note have just got back from the vets with Nero the cat with the bald patches all over lol. I can honestly say I am loosing faith in professionals as they have no idea what is wrong with him as he has no fleas no sign of mites or ringworm or anthing else they can think of. They gave him an antinflamority injection and for the next 3 weeks he is on steroidal type drugs to see if that helps and he has to go back in 3 weeks time if the surgery is still open then as it does face closure.Unless of course he gets worse in which case he is to go back sooner. So after paying out nearly £50 we are still no closer to solving the problem. I do love life at this moment


----------



## Amalthea

Our boiler is already broken... No hot water, no central heating... It's too cold for the gliders and I don't know what to do... Got somebody coming out tomorrow to sort out another issue, but what about the heat tonight? And I just want a bath  I feel like crying....


----------



## feorag

Good God, Jen - that's dreadful!!! A brand new boiler and it's broken down already! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

It was acting up on Wednesday last week and our hot water hasn't ever been hot... Just bath temp (so my last bath had no cold water at all).


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Our boiler is already broken... No hot water, no central heating... It's too cold for the gliders and I don't know what to do... Got somebody coming out tomorrow to sort out another issue, but what about the heat tonight? And I just want a bath  I feel like crying....


 
Can you borrow a plug in heater from anyone? If it was me I would be jumping up and down on the phone to the gas board about having to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## sophs87

sammy1969 said:


> Sophs87 Ok maybe you are right but I still didnt want to name names and as you have never given me the chance to explain everything and have assumed that whatever this personal friend has said aboutme is true but you have never even said what it is they have said or asked me for my side. As I stated before I am more upset that my poor friend who is not a member on here as they dont have internet and yet has purchased other pets from other members who have been perfectly happy for her to have them has suffered in this for no good reason and I will defend her to the hilt as i have watched her take on birds in terrible states and nursed them back to health to keep them for years afterwards. I mean she has only been keeping birds for over 20 years but shehas not had any opportunity to defend herself at all. I am not one to offend either as the girls on here will tell you but when i feel strongly about something I will defend my corner till I am blue in the face especially when I know I have done nothing wrong.
> 
> On a different note have just got back from the vets with Nero the cat with the bald patches all over lol. I can honestly say I am loosing faith in professionals as they have no idea what is wrong with him as he has no fleas no sign of mites or ringworm or anthing else they can think of. They gave him an antinflamority injection and for the next 3 weeks he is on steroidal type drugs to see if that helps and he has to go back in 3 weeks time if the surgery is still open then as it does face closure.Unless of course he gets worse in which case he is to go back sooner. So after paying out nearly £50 we are still no closer to solving the problem. I do love life at this moment


Thats all well and good, im not making a personal attack and never have been, i have been nice as pie from the off, so there is no need for you to defend yourself from me, this matter was a private matter until you wrote all about on here and i replied. i didnt find you/friend a suitable home thats all i have done wrong (right in my eyes) so i will stop commenting on these peoples thread now about said matter. If you do need to chat you can pm me but i feel i have said all i can.
Reguarding your kitty could it not be allopesia (sp) just a natural hair loss, could be induced by stress ect? x


----------



## sammy1969

sophs87 said:


> Thats all well and good, im not making a personal attack and never have been, i have been nice as pie from the off, so there is no need for you to defend yourself from me, this matter was a private matter until you wrote all about on here and i replied. i didnt find you/friend a suitable home thats all i have done wrong (right in my eyes) so i will stop commenting on these peoples thread now about said matter. If you do need to chat you can pm me but i feel i have said all i can.
> Reguarding your kitty could it not be allopesia (sp) just a natural hair loss, could be induced by stress ect? x


I willpoint out I am part ofthis thread and the reason I posted was because I was asked why I was upset by my friends and so without naming you directly I amswered their query I do still find it wierd that you wilnot state to anyone what was said that made you feel that my friend was not a suitable home and i have not attacked you in any way but you have attacked both myself and my friend by saying we are not suitable but giving no real reason why or allowing me personally as it is obviously me whom you have a problem with due to you friends comments about myself. But still whats done is done and even though it has upset my friend greatly that she has been treate this badly when no one on here knows her personally and I very much doubt the person who has told you stuff about me knows her either and as she has rescued birds for over 35 years and never rehomed any of them I can see why she is upset over this. However I now fel this matter is over and done with and should just be dropped and as I am not a person to bear a grudge I hope we can agree to disagree and leave it at that.

With regards to Nero no it is not alopecia as the vet has ruled this out as well. She feels it may be an allergic reaction to something but she is not sure but is treating it with anti-inflamatory medication but if this doesn't help she will have to perform lotsoftests to se if she can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## sophs87

sammy1969 said:


> I willpoint out I am part ofthis thread and the reason I posted was because I was asked why I was upset by my friends and so without naming you directly I amswered their query I do still find it wierd that you wilnot state to anyone what was said that made you feel that my friend was not a suitable home and i have not attacked you in any way but you have attacked both myself and my friend by saying we are not suitable but giving no real reason why or allowing me personally as it is obviously me whom you have a problem with due to you friends comments about myself. But still whats done is done and even though it has upset my friend greatly that she has been treate this badly when no one on here knows her personally and I very much doubt the person who has told you stuff about me knows her either and as she has rescued birds for over 35 years and never rehomed any of them I can see why she is upset over this. However I now fel this matter is over and done with and should just be dropped and as I am not a person to bear a grudge I hope we can agree to disagree and leave it at that.
> 
> With regards to Nero no it is not alopecia as the vet has ruled this out as well. She feels it may be an allergic reaction to something but she is not sure but is treating it with anti-inflamatory medication but if this doesn't help she will have to perform lotsoftests to se if she can get to the bottom of it.


 
No one asked you hun, you said* Although it sems certain members of this forum seem to think there is no smoke without fire and are badmouthing me without knowing the full story. *and..
*Well they have caused a frind of mnine to loose out on some budgies that she was going to purchase tomorrow as the person selling them now feels that it is not a suitable home for them even though my friend has been rescuing birds and keeping them for over 20 years. I have asked the seler to call me and I will answer questions she may have regarding the visits from the RSPCA and I feel to tar a friend with a same brush just because she knows me is not exactly right or fair.*
No one asked why..:lol2:
Anyway, we shall agree to disagree, your friend shouldnt be sad, there are lots of budgies advertised lately, althought they were a steal with that cage : victory:

Good luck with your cat, maybe try a different vet x


----------



## sammy1969

sophs87 said:


> No one asked you hun, you said* Although it sems certain members of this forum seem to think there is no smoke without fire and are badmouthing me without knowing the full story. *and..
> *Well they have caused a frind of mnine to loose out on some budgies that she was going to purchase tomorrow as the person selling them now feels that it is not a suitable home for them even though my friend has been rescuing birds and keeping them for over 20 years. I have asked the seler to call me and I will answer questions she may have regarding the visits from the RSPCA and I feel to tar a friend with a same brush just because she knows me is not exactly right or fair.*
> No one asked why..:lol2:
> Anyway, we shall agree to disagree, your friend shouldnt be sad, there are lots of budgies advertised lately, althought they were a steal with that cage : victory:
> 
> Good luck with your cat, maybe try a different vet x


I am so pleased you find this funny as to me it was serious and my friend has been tarred with the same brush as me without anyone knowing her at all apart from myself. And my friend has every right to feel upset about being treated this way which is what I said in my last post she has done nothing wrong and yet has been punished for being my friend basically. I notice you still will not enlighten us with the reasons that you were told by your friend that neither of us would be a suitable home for your birds and keep avoiding this point.Maybe a reply to this in the form of a pm would be more appropriate. I will be looking for other budgies for my friend in need of new homes as she has no internet access as i have stated before and the price was never relevant to her she just wanted to give them a good home.

As for changing my vet I doubt I will as it is not their fault really that they do not know what is wrong with Nero as he is a bit of an enigma I mean he should hate dogs as he was a rescue that i took on after he was attacked by a staffy by the person who purchased him as a kitten yet he absolutely adores my two dogs one of which is a rescue and is still going strong after 11 years even when the vets gave him no hope of ever being able to walk after the treatment he received from the breeder and is quite often found curled up with them asleep. Infact i think of the 20+ pets I currently own probably 40-50% are ones I have rescued or taken on when no one else would. So for the vet not to know what is wrong is not really a surprise but I just loosing faith in them not knowing what it can be when it comes to my pets and their ailments.


----------



## sammy1969

I would like to express my apologies to everyone on the thread that this difference of opinion between Sophs87 and myself has spilled onto the thread. It was never my intention that this should of been aired in this fashion which is why I didn't name names. I thank you all for your support in this and once again apologise for it happening in this way.


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Can you borrow a plug in heater from anyone? If it was me I would be jumping up and down on the phone to the gas board about having to wait until tomorrow.


Gary got it working for the time being... We have a little space heater in the attic for emergencies, luckily (I forgot about it), but it seems everything is sorted now til tomorrow when the man comes to screw around with it. Got a headache...


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Gary got it working for the time being... We have a little space heater in the attic for emergencies, luckily (I forgot about it), but it seems everything is sorted now til tomorrow when the man comes to screw around with it. Got a headache...


hope they pull their finger out! ours broke on christmas day last year and it was freezing , plus the on call guy wouldnt come out


----------



## Amalthea

Nice....


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Nice....


yup and when he did come out boxing day , he didnt fix it properly as it was broken again by the new year


----------



## Amalthea

I see a similar experience in my very near future


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I see a similar experience in my very near future


i seriously hope not


----------



## feorag

So do I! This is not a good time to have your heating break down!

Colin do you actually have to be in Hexham Town on Wednesday afternoon, or do you have to be 'near' it???


----------



## Amalthea

Me too... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I see a similar experience in my very near future


You need to tell them they are dealing with a pregnant lady:2thumb: Its very annoying its broken now its gone so cold


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I would like to express my apologies to everyone on the thread that this difference of opinion between Sophs87 and myself has spilled onto the thread. It was never my intention that this should of been aired in this fashion which is why I didn't name names. I thank you all for your support in this and once again apologise for it happening in this way.


No need to apologise hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> So do I! This is not a good time to have your heating break down!
> 
> Colin do you actually have to be in Hexham Town on Wednesday afternoon, or do you have to be 'near' it???


The place we're going isn't actually in Hexham Eileen, its in the sticks close to Hexham. Why hun?


----------



## sophs87

sammy1969 said:


> I am so pleased you find this funny as to me it was serious and my friend has been tarred with the same brush as me without anyone knowing her at all apart from myself. And my friend has every right to feel upset about being treated this way which is what I said in my last post she has done nothing wrong and yet has been punished for being my friend basically. I notice you still will not enlighten us with the reasons that you were told by your friend that neither of us would be a suitable home for your birds and keep avoiding this point.Maybe a reply to this in the form of a pm would be more appropriate. I will be looking for other budgies for my friend in need of new homes as she has no internet access as i have stated before and the price was never relevant to her she just wanted to give them a good home.
> 
> As for changing my vet I doubt I will as it is not their fault really that they do not know what is wrong with Nero as he is a bit of an enigma I mean he should hate dogs as he was a rescue that i took on after he was attacked by a staffy by the person who purchased him as a kitten yet he absolutely adores my two dogs one of which is a rescue and is still going strong after 11 years even when the vets gave him no hope of ever being able to walk after the treatment he received from the breeder and is quite often found curled up with them asleep. Infact i think of the 20+ pets I currently own probably 40-50% are ones I have rescued or taken on when no one else would. So for the vet not to know what is wrong is not really a surprise but I just loosing faith in them not knowing what it can be when it comes to my pets and their ailments.


Yep i find the whole situation hillarious :shock: not.
What i did find funny was you saying people were asking if you were ok, being the reason you wrote everytyhing on this thread, when no one did, you just wrote it all anyway. I have told you why you didnt get the birds and that is my porogotive. Let that be the end of it and like i said if you want me pm me!.

I wasnt saying your vet is useless, just if the vet doesnt know whats up, a second opinion may find you answers. What vets are you at, i use bitterne vets and vets for pets in shirley, they are both great, x


----------



## sammy1969

sophs87 said:


> Yep i find the whole situation hillarious :shock: not.
> What i did find funny was you saying people were asking if you were ok, being the reason you wrote everytyhing on this thread, when no one did, you just wrote it all anyway. I have told you why you didnt get the birds and that is my porogotive. Let that be the end of it and like i said if you want me pm me!.
> 
> I wasnt saying your vet is useless, just if the vet doesnt know whats up, a second opinion may find you answers. What vets are you at, i use bitterne vets and vets for pets in shirley, they are both great, x


Neither did I say my vets were useless I just said I was loosing faith in them and as for vets for pets well they are useless I know this from experience in the family with them they are not understanding or compassionate but thats just my opinion and Bitterne vets i haven't used them since they told me to have a dog put down that went on to live four wonderful years with me so I wouldn't go there either anymore but again it is just my opninion.

As for the other I was asked and responded whether it was publicly in this thread or privately via pm I did not state but as we are all good friends on here who share lifes daily dilemmas and bug bear, things that make us laugh and cry discuss our pets and what is going on in our day to day lives, as well as trying to help anyone who comes in with a problem, oh and we all talk about our various different cats too lol, when we have a spare few minutes I don't suppose it really matters. I will say again you havent stated why you wouldnt let Angie have the birds, you have skimmed round it by saying that a friend told you she was not a suitable home as she was associated with me but not why it was not good home, so other than by the sheer fact she knows me no reason was given. Again as i have stated maybe this should go back to pms rather than keeping it on here as that is not fair on the others on this thread, hence why I posted an apology on here last night, when I thought this had been concluded. 
So I ask politely that if you wish to continue this matter that you post any reply to me in the form of a pm rather than a post on here please. So that we can all get back to the normal topics of convo, in which you are welcome to participate if you so choose, as I have never known anyone to be turned away in the time I have been posting on this thread also, you do have a very cute kitten not that all the posters do on here actually own cats or kittens lol. 



Col thankyou for your comment it is much appreciated, but I felt I had to do so as it was not fair on you all to have to witness it. As you know I am not usually a confrontational person but I do feel strongly about this matter especially as i have been found not guilty on all the accusations made to the RSPCA about my keeping. But hey-ho thats enough of that lol.


----------



## sophs87

sammy1969 said:


> Neither did I say my vets were useless I just said I was loosing faith in them and as for vets for pets well they are useless I know this from experience in the family with them they are not understanding or compassionate but thats just my opinion and Bitterne vets i haven't used them since they told me to have a dog put down that went on to live four wonderful years with me so I wouldn't go there either anymore but again it is just my opninion.
> 
> As for the other I was asked and responded whether it was publicly in this thread or privately via pm I did not state but as we are all good friends on here who share lifes daily dilemmas and bug bear, things that make us laugh and cry discuss our pets and what is going on in our day to day lives, as well as trying to help anyone who comes in with a problem, oh and we all talk about our various different cats too lol, when we have a spare few minutes I don't suppose it really matters. I will say again you havent stated why you wouldnt let Angie have the birds, you have skimmed round it by saying that a friend told you she was not a suitable home as she was associated with me but not why it was not good home, so other than by the sheer fact she knows me no reason was given. Again as i have stated maybe this should go back to pms rather than keeping it on here as that is not fair on the others on this thread, hence why I posted an apology on here last night, when I thought this had been concluded.
> So I ask politely that if you wish to continue this matter that you post any reply to me in the form of a pm rather than a post on here please. So that we can all get back to the normal topics of convo, in which you are welcome to participate if you so choose, as I have never known anyone to be turned away in the time I have been posting on this thread also, you do have a very cute kitten not that all the posters do on here actually own cats or kittens lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Col thankyou for your comment it is much appreciated, but I felt I had to do so as it was not fair on you all to have to witness it. As you know I am not usually a confrontational person but I do feel strongly about this matter especially as i have been found not guilty on all the accusations made to the RSPCA about my keeping. But hey-ho thats enough of that lol.


I have replied to your pm and really think thats the last on the matter, we are going round in circles, I had grounds not to let the budgies go to you/friend and your not happy, nothing i say will change that. But i had to do what i thought was right for the birds, and sometimes that may not be what people want, but because the birdy wirdys cannot speak, I do it for them 

Thats a shame, i have had nothing but great help from both them vets, who did you deal with? x

Well my little girl (cat) has turned into a right nightmare, yesterday and today, proper feisty, attacking my ankles like nobodys buissness, ouchie x


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Zoo-Man said:


> The place we're going isn't actually in Hexham Eileen, its in the sticks close to Hexham. Why hun?


I asked because there is a rather nice little coffee shop within a "Pick your Own" farm/garden centre actually on the A69 just about 5 miles after the roundabout you leave to get to Hexham. If we met there, there would be no problems with parking or town centre traffic?? 

I'm now off to the dentist for an appointment with the hygienist so I can learn how to clean my teeth properly! :gasp:

Then I'm meeting Anyday Anne who is treating me to lunch for my birfday! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Is it your Birthday, Eileen?? Have I missed it??

The guy has been to look at the boiler and a part had seized, so he changed that and it seems to be working. We shall see......


----------



## feorag

No, not yet - it's at the weekend, but we don't meet up at weekends usually.

Hope your boiler is sorted now! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Morning all.

Sorry I've not been on much, was in York for my birthday on Sunday, had a lovely day, but a full days shopping with heels on, whilst trying to hide a pregnancy was a little difficult at times and my feet are still trying to recover :lol2:

I've got a midwife appointment at 12..providing i can remember how to get there, my sat nav is at work 

Not much luck with boilers here either Jen, our boiler has broken AGAIN. That's the second time in the last three months. Will's step grandads friend 'fixed it'...problem is Will has got him to 'fix it' every year since I moved up here as every winter without fail it does the same thing. I was adamant we need a new one or a professional looking at it, he says the guy is a professional...well I can't imagine he gets much blooming business! So it's a wee bit chilly here atm, Kitty cats have heat pads under their beds and the snakes vivs have been insulated, as no doubt when he fixes it again it'll break again....arrrgh I could scream. Will has said if we do get a new one we'll have to wait till January so it needs 'fixing' in the meantime if need be...I just want a hot shower damnit. And there is no way in hell that thing is staying in the wall with a baby coming...not a chance!

Sammy I got the impression that Soph's wasn't tarring your 'friend' with the same brush, but assumed you were the friend..just off the way she was typing you/friend. So she was worried you were saying they were for your friend when in actuality they were for you. Probably wrong though and if you've settled it now then that's good 
Glad to hear the RSPCA gave you a clean bill of health.

Have I missed anything else?


----------



## Amalthea

Bloody boilers!!! Ours had to come out before a little'un arrived, too, Katie... That was the first step to getting things ready.

That is how I understood the thing with the budgies, too....

Good luck at your appointment!! Is it your first one? I had my first midwife appointment yesterday :2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!*I asked because there is a rather nice little coffee shop within a "Pick your Own" farm/garden centre actually on the A69 just about 5 miles after the roundabout you leave to get to Hexham.* If we met there, there would be no problems with parking or town centre traffic??
> 
> I'm now off to the dentist for an appointment with the hygienist so I can learn how to clean my teeth properly! :gasp:
> 
> Then I'm meeting Anyday Anne who is treating me to lunch for my birfday! :2thumb:


That sound great!!! Just let us know the postcode and time. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Morning Esarosa hun and everyone else. As you can see I have been up and about since daft oclock this morning as I cant sleep as my brain wont shut off and let me.

No you weren't the only one who got that impression as I have too and have tried in private to point that out to Sophs87 who I have no problem with personally I just have a problem with the way I am guilty even when proven innocent and the way the situation has been handled on the thread here and I truly wish I had never posted anything on here about it as i never expected it to go this far.
I now think I may know who it is that has made the accusations but I am not 100% sure I have the right person but if it is them I wonder why if they thought my keeping that bad that they allowed me to purchase livestock from them but as I say I am not !00% sure it is this person.
Still the subject has been taken back to pms and I am hoping it stays there now and I bear no grudge against Sophs for doing what she thought was right by her birds which are what matters most int he long run. My problem is with the reasons behind ie hearsay which is what it really is.


Sophs how old is the kitten now as I cant remember. I know almost all of mine went through this stage that left their moms before 12 weeks of age as they had not been taught the social boundaries they need to live with their humans and other pets. I found the best way to deal with it when they truly hurt was 1) to clip the very tips of their nails so that they dont dig in too deep. 2) to say owww very loudly to teach them that it hurts and to stop playing with them if it is happening during this time, If that all fails i used ad still use a tiny spray of water from a plant spray bottle which will not harm the kitten in any way when only used as a deterrent. Mine only have to hear me shake the bottle to know they are in the wrong and it only took approx a week to learn that the water bottle means I am to stop. 
I am sure FEorag and Shell will also be in soon to give you even better advise than I can as they are both long time cat ladies who have a ownderful amount of knowledge on all cat behaviours etc.

A for the vet question I cant say who it was in vets for pets as it was not me personally but a member of my family and I never thought to ask to be honest. And as for bitterne vets this was over five years ago and I am not good with names at the best of times so please forgive me for not remembering but it is hard when you have brain lessions through a condition you have that effects your memory.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Last night was that cold that it triggered my Blue tongues heat lamp tp come on so I turned my small radiator on in the diningroom so him and my dogs and cats that sleep downstairs didnt get cold.


----------



## Esarosa

It's my second appointment today Jen, last week I got my folder and information today is the booking appointment, running late as the lady before me was running twenty minutes late, so just in the waiting room atm.


----------



## sophs87

Sophs how old is the kitten now as I cant remember. I know almost all of mine went through this stage that left their moms before 12 weeks of age as they had not been taught the social boundaries they need to live with their humans and other pets. I found the best way to deal with it when they truly hurt was 1) to clip the very tips of their nails so that they dont dig in too deep. 2) to say owww very loudly to teach them that it hurts and to stop playing with them if it is happening during this time, If that all fails i used ad still use a tiny spray of water from a plant spray bottle which will not harm the kitten in any way when only used as a deterrent. Mine only have to hear me shake the bottle to know they are in the wrong and it only took approx a week to learn that the water bottle means I am to stop. 
I am sure FEorag and Shell will also be in soon to give you even better advise than I can as they are both long time cat ladies who have a ownderful amount of knowledge on all cat behaviours etc.

A for the vet question I cant say who it was in vets for pets as it was not me personally but a member of my family and I never thought to ask to be honest. And as for bitterne vets this was over five years ago and I am not good with names at the best of times so please forgive me for not remembering but it is hard when you have brain lessions through a condition you have that effects your memory.[/QUOTE]

She is roughly 7-8 weeks , i will clip the nails i didnt think of that :2thumb: ive been saying no, yelping, little screams, lol the rest of the family look at me as if im crazy :lol2: Last resort water bottle, as we have wooden floor and i will be sliding around allover the place haha x


----------



## sammy1969

sophs87 said:


> Sophs how old is the kitten now as I cant remember. I know almost all of mine went through this stage that left their moms before 12 weeks of age as they had not been taught the social boundaries they need to live with their humans and other pets. I found the best way to deal with it when they truly hurt was 1) to clip the very tips of their nails so that they dont dig in too deep. 2) to say owww very loudly to teach them that it hurts and to stop playing with them if it is happening during this time, If that all fails i used ad still use a tiny spray of water from a plant spray bottle which will not harm the kitten in any way when only used as a deterrent. Mine only have to hear me shake the bottle to know they are in the wrong and it only took approx a week to learn that the water bottle means I am to stop.
> I am sure FEorag and Shell will also be in soon to give you even better advise than I can as they are both long time cat ladies who have a ownderful amount of knowledge on all cat behaviours etc.
> 
> A for the vet question I cant say who it was in vets for pets as it was not me personally but a member of my family and I never thought to ask to be honest. And as for bitterne vets this was over five years ago and I am not good with names at the best of times so please forgive me for not remembering but it is hard when you have brain lessions through a condition you have that effects your memory.


She is roughly 7-8 weeks , i will clip the nails i didnt think of that :2thumb: ive been saying no, yelping, little screams, lol the rest of the family look at me as if im crazy :lol2: Last resort water bottle, as we have wooden floor and i will be sliding around allover the place haha x[/QUOTE]
I know that feeling Sophs I got some real strange looks from everyone when I used to yelp and scram like a banshey when the kittens clawed me and I have gone through it with 4 out of 5 the 5th one being autistic and not quite sure if he was a kitten or a puppy lol. I have tiled floors so I understand your concerns where the waterbottleis concerned but a squirt should be fine altough kitchen roll maybe needed lol. It is a shame she has been taken away from her mum so early she shouldn't of been homed till she was 12 weeks to be honest although alot of vets will tell you different but between 8 and 12 weeks I beleive it is kittens learn what is acceptable behaviour from them towards the rest of the family including humans. I know Feorag can give you more detals on this as Shell and herself gave me the info and help about this problem when i had it With my first kitten Dante and they were an absolute godsend believe me.


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> It's my second appointment today Jen, last week I got my folder and information today is the booking appointment, running late as the lady before me was running twenty minutes late, so just in the waiting room atm.


Yeah, got my folder yesterday.  apparently, the hospital will send me an appointment for my first scan now!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, got my folder yesterday.  apparently, the hospital will send me an appointment for my first scan now!



Yeah that's what we're waiting on now..got my bounty pack today as she'd run out last time..starting to feel a bit more real.


----------



## Amalthea

Bounty pack??


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!I asked because there is a rather nice little coffee shop within a "Pick your Own" farm/garden centre actually on the A69 just about 5 miles after the roundabout you leave to get to Hexham. If we met there, there would be no problems with parking or town centre traffic??
> 
> I'm now off to the dentist for an appointment with the hygienist so I can learn how to clean my teeth properly! :gasp:
> 
> Then I'm meeting Anyday Anne who is treating me to lunch for my birfday! :2thumb:


That sounds great Eileen (the place to meet, not the dentist!) Do you know what its called or its address, so we can put it in the sat-nav?


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> That sound great!!! Just let us know the postcode and time. :2thumb::2thumb:


Beat me to it! :devil:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Bounty pack??


Yeah it's a sealed bag with free samples offers competitions catalogues etc. tbh I thought all midwives gave them out, maybe you'll get yours at your sixteen week appointment


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh! I hope so!


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Beat me to it! :devil:


 
:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

NOw now boys calm down lmao or you will end up with an infraction for lewd behaviour, either that or a good whipping from myself and maybe Shell and Feorag lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> NOw now boys calm down lmao or you will end up with an infraction for lewd behaviour, either that or a good whipping from myself and maybe Shell and Feorag lol


:lol2: ooer


----------



## sammy1969

You get worse Col you really do lol but i do love it xxxx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just been reading a thread in Off Topic about the scum who fed a kitten to his python, drowned a cat in a bath, etc. I can't believe some of the people who've posted, girls mainly, saying things like "he only killed some kittens" & "I dont care, let the animal rescue people deal with it". WTF??? Are they animal lovers on an animal forum??? :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

YOu are joking Col surely I mean who in their right minds agrees with what that sick twisted sicko to those poor defenseless babies. And to know it is the female of the species in the main makes me ashamed to be the same gender as them. I am shocked and horrified to think that so called animal lovers and members of an animal forum could condone such behaviour and itreally does make me wonder what the world is coming to when people have that sort of attitude.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning all. Last night was that cold that it triggered my Blue tongues heat lamp tp come on so I turned my small radiator on in the diningroom so him and my dogs and cats that sleep downstairs didnt get cold.


The pavements up here were so slippy at 4:00 last night when i was out with the dog, that I had to walk on the grass to keep my footing, so yes it was cold last night. It was 1oC here when I was driving home tonight! 


sophs87 said:


> She is roughly 7-8 weeks , i will clip the nails i didnt think of that :2thumb: ive been saying no, yelping, little screams, lol the rest of the family look at me as if im crazy :lol2: Last resort water bottle, as we have wooden floor and i will be sliding around allover the place haha x


Sounds like you're doing everything right Sophs, so just consistency, never let her get away with that sort of behaviour and she'll eventually learn it's not acceptable.


Esarosa said:


> Yeah it's a sealed bag with free samples offers competitions catalogues etc. tbh I thought all midwives gave them out, maybe you'll get yours at your sixteen week appointment


Jen, Bounty Packs are put together by Procter & Gamble and when I worked there they were handed out to everyone who is pregnant.


sammy1969 said:


> NOw now boys calm down lmao or you will end up with an infraction for lewd behaviour, either that or a good whipping from myself and maybe Shell and Feorag lol


They'll get that from me if they don't behave tomorrow! :lol2:


CE1985F said:


> That sound great!!! Just let us know the postcode and time. :2thumb::2thumb:


It's Brockbushes Farm and the postcode is NE43 7UB - very hard to miss, it's immediately on the first roundabout you meet AFTER the Hexham Town Centre roundabout - about 5-6 miles further east on the A69. The roundabout is the Styford roundabout.

Any time you like will suit me - it takes me 30 minutes tops to get there, so i can be there any time you want. If I'm early I'll just give Skye a run on the field beside the car park, so you just give me an estimated time and I'll be there. :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

I knew they would Eileen and they deserve it with their lewd behaviour I mean I am sat here blushing as I am so innocent on that front lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> The pavements up here were so slippy at 4:00 last night when i was out with the dog, that I had to walk on the grass to keep my footing, so yes it was cold last night. It was 1oC here when I was driving home tonight!
> Sounds like you're doing everything right Sophs, so just consistency, never let her get away with that sort of behaviour and she'll eventually learn it's not acceptable.
> Jen, Bounty Packs are put together by Procter & Gamble and when I worked there they were handed out to everyone who is pregnant.
> They'll get that from me if they don't behave tomorrow! :lol2:
> It's Brockbushes Farm and the postcode is NE43 7UB - very hard to miss, it's immediately on the first roundabout you meet AFTER the Hexham Town Centre roundabout - about 5-6 miles further east on the A69. The roundabout is the Styford roundabout.
> 
> Any time you like will suit me - it takes me 30 minutes tops to get there, so i can be there any time you want. If I'm early I'll just give Skye a run on the field beside the car park, so you just give me an estimated time and I'll be there. :2thumb:


I'll PM you my mobile number Eileen : victory:


----------



## Mynki

Zoo-Man said:


> Just been reading a thread in Off Topic about the scum who fed a kitten to his python, drowned a cat in a bath, etc. I can't believe some of the people who've posted, girls mainly, saying things like "he only killed some kittens" & "I dont care, let the animal rescue people deal with it". WTF??? Are they animal lovers on an animal forum??? :gasp:


Without question there are many confused people. Especially when it comes the the AWA2006!!!


----------



## Shell195

I hope you all have a great time tomorrow without me  Maybe next time Eileen.
Ive been off work today and dont seem to have got much done at all.
Bounty packs, I remember them and you will get one Jen, everyone does.


----------



## Shell195

Mynki said:


> Without question there are many confused people. Especially when it comes the the AWA2006!!!


 
I havent read that thread for a couple of days and it was bad enough then


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mynki said:


> Without question there are many confused people. Especially when it comes the the AWA2006!!!


I had to look again what thread I was in when I saw you'd posted in here Jarred :lol2: Welcome to the cat chat thread! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I'll PM you my mobile number Eileen : victory:


And I'll do likewise! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> I hope you all have a great time tomorrow without me  Maybe next time Eileen.


Gutted you can't come! :sad:

I can't believe that there is anyone on this forum who can for one second think that what that guy has done is right! :crazy:


----------



## Mynki

Zoo-Man said:


> I had to look again what thread I was in when I saw you'd posted in here Jarred :lol2: Welcome to the cat chat thread! :lol2:


I do have two......... :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Mynki said:


> I do have two......... :2thumb:


Piccies! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mynki said:


> I do have two......... :2thumb:


Snap! : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Defo piccies must see kitties lol and welcome to our happy little home lol affectiontely known as the mad house lmao


----------



## sammy1969

Col you are slipping you need to get another 3 at least lol, then you will be up with me but i doubt either of us will ever cat Eileen and Shell up lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Col you are slipping you need to get another 3 at least lol, then you will be up with me but i doubt either of us will ever cat Eileen and Shell up lol


Mmm, I'm ok with these 2 Siamese scroundrels for now I think :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lmao chicken I mean whats 3 more when you have two already, says she that only ever wanted 2 cats and that was under protest.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Col you are slipping you need to get another 3 at least lol, then you will be up with me but i doubt either of us will ever cat Eileen and Shell up lol


 
Eileen doesnt have many now but I have enough for everyone:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

So I saw on another thread lol I knew you had a few but never as many as 17 I bleeive it was. How do you keep track of them all is beyond me lol. Are they all house cats or a mixture of both Shell. Mind you I think I would have alot more if I had enough room coz I am a sucker for a hard luck case when it comes to all pets accept birds as I am just too allergic to them. Although I do love to see them but they are capable of killing me so not a good pet for me at all


----------



## CE1985F

sammy1969 said:


> Lmao chicken I mean whats 3 more when you have two already, says she that only ever wanted 2 cats and that was under protest.


 
Anymore cats in my house and there will be trouble!!!!:whip::whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Anymore cats in my house and there will be trouble!!!!:whip::whip:


Nope, no more Cats :whistling2:


----------



## RepBex

*Hello*

Hello cat people 

I havent been around much due to laptop death..... and have not posted in here since my little boy was not even a year old he is now almost 2 :O

i have a Question about one of our females she has a wound on the back of one of her feet she did it a while ago went vets etc said it was healing nothing they could do etc well..... she never really left it alone allways plucking her furr there and now she has caused an open cut again... how can we stop her nomming her self without putting a collor on her .... we have tryed anti itch cream from the vet we have tried tellin her off etc but no she really likes to nom it ......... any ideas ?


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> So I saw on another thread lol I knew you had a few but never as many as 17 I bleeive it was. How do you keep track of them all is beyond me lol. Are they all house cats or a mixture of both Shell. Mind you I think I would have alot more if I had enough room coz I am a sucker for a hard luck case when it comes to all pets accept birds as I am just too allergic to them. Although I do love to see them but they are capable of killing me so not a good pet for me at all


 

They have the house and the catproofed garden to live in so I know they are safe and never far from me. I panicked last night as when i went to bed I couldnt find Tom Tom anywhere. I was getting very worried as it was hail stoning and windy but even after looking everywhere he was still missing. The little sod eventually appeared from upstairs stretching and yawning just before I was in complete panic mode, god knows where he had been:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Awww Clark you are a meanie lol saying no more kitties they are lovely lol and they only drive oyu insane 23 hours ou of 24 honest lol.
Shell I know that feeling of panic that you had last night I am just as bad if I cant account for one of my 5 each night before I go to bed, I bet you wanted to wriong hisneck when he nonchalantly came down the stairs and I bet he had that look they get which says what all the fuss about lol.


----------



## Shell195

RepBex said:


> Hello cat people
> 
> I havent been around much due to laptop death..... and have not posted in here since my little boy was not even a year old he is now almost 2 :O
> 
> i have a Question about one of our females she has a wound on the back of one of her feet she did it a while ago went vets etc said it was healing nothing they could do etc well..... she never really left it alone allways plucking her furr there and now she has caused an open cut again... how can we stop her nomming her self without putting a collor on her .... we have tryed anti itch cream from the vet we have tried tellin her off etc but no she really likes to nom it ......... any ideas ?


 
Its such a pain when they do this:bash: You could try some of this(most vets sell similar stuff or buy it online) Bitter Spray prevent animals licking and biting wounds-Hyperdrug



sammy1969 said:


> Awww Clark you are a meanie lol saying no more kitties they are lovely lol and they only drive oyu insane 23 hours ou of 24 honest lol.
> Shell I know that feeling of panic that you had last night I am just as bad if I cant account for one of my 5 each night before I go to bed, I bet you wanted to wriong hisneck when he nonchalantly came down the stairs and I bet he had that look they get which says what all the fuss about lol.


 
I account for all my lot every night even though they are enclosed:lol2: During the summer we leave the landing window open and they can actually use the dogflap but I still like to know that they are in the house when we go to bed. Tom Tom sleeps in the bedroom with us so thats why I was so worried about his absence.


----------



## Amalthea

I am happy with our three puds, but if a little fluffy white blue eyed boy happened to find his way here, I'd find room :whistling2: I really do miss having kittens around, though


----------



## sammy1969

Oooh a white blue eyed kitten would be nice as long as it wasn't deaf which I have heard occurs alot in this colour combination between eyes and coat mind oyu I think it would result in divorce before I am even married lol as I do keep promising GLyn no more pets are coming and then another one just turns up lol I am just too naughty really.
You are like me Shell it doesn't matter whether they are always in or not I still have to check they are all present and correct before I can sleep. Mind you it has become easier since Dante got attacked as he now sleeps behind me curled up on the bed or on my side which can get very uncomfortable for me not that he seems to mind lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen doesnt have many now but I have enough for everyone:blush:


Very true - I'm down to 2 now and nothing feline is coming in here until the last of p*ss artists has died. Then I will buy all new carpets throughout and maybe get myself a little Havana boy :flrt:



CE1985F said:


> Anymore cats in my house and there will be trouble!!!!:whip::whip:


Oooh!!! Get You!!!!!! :roll2:


Shell195 said:


> I account for all my lot every night even though they are enclosed:lol2:


We always have done too, but ours aren't allowed out of the house when we are out or in bed, but we've always done a head count before bed or going out.


----------



## Amalthea

I don't mind taking in a little deaf kitten, Sammy... Mine are indoor cats only, do I could give a disabled kitten a safe home. A semi longhaired blue eyed white cat has always been my dream kitty... A Turkish angora would be perfect :flrt:

Missed that stuff about those packs... How exciting!! Looking forward to getting mine


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I don't mind taking in a little deaf kitten, Sammy... Mine are indoor cats only, do I could give a disabled kitten a safe home. A semi longhaired blue eyed white cat has always been my dream kitty... A Turkish angora would be perfect :flrt:
> 
> Missed that stuff about those packs... How exciting!! Looking forward to getting mine


Just for you FREE Bounty Packs | Bounty


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Jen with you I know he would have the lap of luxury and that him being deaf would not acually be and issue at all. I actually have known two deaf white and blue eyed cats who belonged to a friend. They were both characters and seemd to get on with things fine. THe only problem is they didt realise just how loud their meows were lol. But I too love white kitties but my favourite colour is the light silver tabby like the ones in Whskas ads.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Shell!! *goes to look*

I've known a couple blue eyed white deaf kitties, too, Sammy  they're so special.


----------



## sammy1969

Yea they are and they are so cute to boot lol but I think I would end up being throttled if I got my dream cats lol not that I am asking for a lot really.


----------



## Amalthea

I nearly did end up with my dream kitty, until the breeder suddenly tripled his price *sigh*


----------



## sammy1969

Oh what damn him that is wellout of order once a price is agreed it should be kept to whatever else happens unless it is a reduction of course lol but to triple the price is just daylight robbery. Mind you I think to get my dream breeds of cat I would have to have a good win on the lottery which I dont even do lol. I mean I only want a Norwegian forest, a maine coone, a snow marble bengal, and a persian but not the really flat nosed ones the ones that have the sticky out noses lol there is another breed but the name has gone from my brain right now lol


----------



## sammy1969

Oh it has come back to me its a manx cat lol and finally a ragdoll lol what you reckon will Glyn let me have them all as well as my five boys?


----------



## Amalthea

Manx cats are lovely!


----------



## Amalthea

Sure!!! What's a few more?


----------



## sammy1969

I know there were 3 handed into our local cpl recently as well as 2 bengals 4 ragdolls and a persian because the owner couldnt afford them anymore I wanted them all but wasn't allowed


----------



## Amalthea

:gasp: rude!


----------



## sammy1969

What is Jen I am confused by your comment


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> I'll PM you my mobile number Eileen : victory:


1.30 ok 4 you Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

That you couldn't go get them all


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> 1.30 ok 4 you Eileen


Yes, that'll be great! :2thumb:

See you in the car park - I'll be the one with the stupid black dog! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh right now I am with you lol brain wouldnt work for a bit then 1 hours sleep is never enough lol.
I know it was awful as they had their pictures in the paper the lot and boy was he manx a handsome chap.. I know I would have found room for them all in my little flat somehow but GLyn said know the meanie he can be so unfair at times lmao. Mind oyu must admit since then I have managed to get him to let me have 2 boy rats, 4 multimate mice 2 bushey tailed jirds and 2 or 3 female mice and the third species of jird you can get not busheys or shaws but i cant remember the name rightnow lol though I do remember it begins with a c so I suppose I shouldnt grumble and moan really lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yes, that'll be great! :2thumb:
> 
> See you in the car park - I'll be the one with the stupid black dog! :roll:


Brill, looking forward to meeting you in the flesh tomorrow hun, & telling you our secret, hehe x


----------



## Amalthea

Secrets aren't nice *pouts*


----------



## Amalthea

Just looking at that Bounty stuff and I didn't get my info folder... I got my hand carried notes. How do I get one?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just looking at that Bounty stuff and I didn't get my info folder... I got my hand carried notes. How do I get one?


 
Ask at your next appointment, every pregnant woman gets one:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Weird I didn't get the pregnancy info bounty pack, just the mum to be one...which I shouldn't get till after my first scan and I'm only just over 8 weeks...confused!

I did get a folder though with lots of notes/documents etc for me and all the midwives/consultants/hv's to fill in as the pregnancy/labour progresses..and information pamphlets..so maybe they do it differently than giving it to me in a bounty pack...baffled now.


----------



## sophs87

Amalthea said:


> Just looking at that Bounty stuff and I didn't get my info folder... I got my hand carried notes. How do I get one?


The midwife withh either give you one, or in a little booklet you should get there will be a tear out voucher to take to a chemist, or sainsburys i think x


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


sammy1969 said:


> I know it was awful as they had their pictures in the paper the lot and boy was he manx a handsome chap.. I know I would have found room for them all in my little flat somehow but GLyn said know the meanie he can be so unfair at times lmao. Mind oyu must admit since then I have managed to get him to let me have 2 boy rats, 4 multimate mice 2 bushey tailed jirds and 2 or 3 female mice and the third species of jird you can get not busheys or shaws but i cant remember the name rightnow lol though I do remember it begins with a c so I suppose I shouldnt grumble and moan really lol


I don't think you should grumble at all with all that lot Sammy - plenty to keep you busy there. :2thumb:

And don't forget cats aren't pack animals and don't do well living in large groups. Shell's works because she has a garden, but trust me, it doesn't always and if you'd brought all those into a small flat you would have ended up with stressed cats and anti-social behaviour. Sorry, but in this case I think Glyn's right.



Zoo-Man said:


> Brill, looking forward to meeting you in the flesh tomorrow hun, & telling you our secret, hehe x


Ooooh :jump: I've been wondering why you're coming up here and have come up with some options, so it'll be interesting to find out if any of them are right! 



sophs87 said:


> The midwife withh either give you one, or in a little booklet you should get there will be a tear out voucher to take to a chemist, or sainsburys i think x


I seem to remember that's right Sophs, I know we used to stock up chemists too, so pregnant women could take coupons to collect theirs.

Well I've a busy day ahead of me. I've finally finished Darcey's cardigan so I can get that packed up and off to Elise with some other stuff I need to send her. I've made an Olde English Sheepdog & Hematite necklace for my friend in Aberdeenshire's Christmas present, just got the matching bracelet to make and that can be packaged up and then I'm meeting a couple of Odd Bods for lunch!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

I agree with Eileen Sammy, having large numbers of cats is not an easy thing to do and not one I will be repeating.
Have fun today Eileen


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I agree with Eileen Sammy, having large numbers of cats is not an easy thing to do and not one I will be repeating.
> Have fun today Eileen


Nor me, Shell! My household was fine until I got to cat number 7 and that was when the anti-social behaviour began, so I won't be having a large number ever again either.


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Weird I didn't get the pregnancy info bounty pack, just the mum to be one...which I shouldn't get till after my first scan and I'm only just over 8 weeks...confused!
> 
> I did get a folder though with lots of notes/documents etc for me and all the midwives/consultants/hv's to fill in as the pregnancy/labour progresses..and information pamphlets..so maybe they do it differently than giving it to me in a bounty pack...baffled now.


Yeah, I got those, Katie... Stuff you have to fill in with family history and such (which is depressing for my side of the family).


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I got those, Katie... Stuff you have to fill in with family history and such (which is depressing for my side of the family).



Yeah indeed, was a bit depressing for my side, Will's side wasn't too bad...so we're both missing bounty pack 1 then...wonder why she gave me 2 instead :? Didn't get a voucher to hand in anywhere either.


----------



## Amalthea

I wonder if I should stop in at a pharmacy and ask..... :hmm:


----------



## sophs87

Amalthea said:


> I wonder if I should stop in at a pharmacy and ask..... :hmm:


You should ask your midwife, the pharmacy will only give you them with the voucher, then i think the next voucher will be in that bounty pack,and so on. They are great full of little samples, Run out of fabric conditioner, no i havnt i have my little samples :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I'll do that, Sophs


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone I currently feel like a human pin cushion as have just got back from having loads of blood taken for around 8 different tests and I hate having to wait for the results at he best of times but these will effect me for the rest of my life either for the good or the worst depending on the result.

With regards to the cats etc I knew I wouldnt have them and to be honest I wouldn't of wanted them all at the same time as it would of been horrendous to deal with but if I had a huge house and large cat proofed garden I would of gone for it just so that they had a good forever home. I am actually a very sensible person when it comes to animals and do know what my limits are what with my health being like it is etc. However I think we all dream of getting all our dream pets and to know that most of mine were looking for homes was like a real OH NOOOO moment and to be honest I didnt even ask seriously to get them.

Jen I hate secrets too lol SO COl tell me please lol


----------



## feorag

Just had a text from Colin - they've been held up by an accident in the northbound carriageway down by Kendal, so don't reckon they'll get here until 3:00pm instead of 1:30pm - so it doesn't sound like they're having a great journey! :sad:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh no Eileen it really does sound like they are not having fun but when they see your bright smiling face I know they will be cheerful again.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's debatable! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> :lol2: That's debatable! :lol2:


Definately not debateable lol now if it were my face that would be a different matter lol but I think that you have one of those smiles that just lights up the day for anyone seeing it.
I have just recieved the most beautiful hand made cards from my brother It has brightened up my day no end.

A quick Question are the hospital supposed to inform you whilst you are admitted of all tests they carry out on you such as blood tests etc?


----------



## Esarosa

Eeek poor Clark & Colin, can't wait to hear this secret...I hate secrets...I mean..look at me I found out I was pregnant and couldn't keep it a secret for 20 minutes :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

I know its awful them not telling us and keeping us in suspense lol its so unfair. Can you tell I have little o rno patience when it comes to certain things lol


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> A quick Question are the hospital supposed to inform you whilst you are admitted of all tests they carry out on you such as blood tests etc?


I honestly don't know,l but I certainly would have thought so!



Esarosa said:


> Eeek poor Clark & Colin, can't wait to hear this secret...I hate secrets...I mean..look at me I found out I was pregnant and couldn't keep it a secret for 20 minutes :blush:


I know what it is!! :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: .. 

However, I feel honour bound not to disclose it to you all as it's not my secret! :whistling2: So I'm afraid you'll just have to wait another few hours until they get home and can tell you all what it is :roll2:

We had a lovely coffee or 2 (well I did, they had chocolate! :roll and a good old chat about anything and everything. I thoroughly enjoyed myself, although I did find myself worrying (the way I usually do) on the way home that I probably talked too much, cos unfortunately I do tend to do that when I meet people for the first time! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I honestly don't know,l but I certainly would have thought so!
> 
> I know what it is!! :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: ..
> 
> However, I feel honour bound not to disclose it to you all as it's not my secret! :whistling2: So I'm afraid you'll just have to wait another few hours until they get home and can tell you all what it is :roll2:
> 
> We had a lovely coffee or 2 (well I did, they had chocolate! :roll and a good old chat about anything and everything. I thoroughly enjoyed myself, although I did find myself worrying (the way I usually do) on the way home that I probably talked too much, cos unfortunately I do tend to do that when I meet people for the first time! :roll:


 
It sounds like you had a good catch up:2thumb: I already know their secret but as its not my secret I cant tell anyone what it is either:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Is thinking it's maybe to do with adoption as they're quite broody but then I have children on the brain, so will probably be miles off, would be fab daddies though.

I'm so nosey the suspense is killing me.


----------



## sammy1969

Hmmm I found out that they have done a test/screening on me for something and we are still awaiting the result, but I know for fact they never told me they were or had at any stage whilst i was in hospital in October going to do this test/screening. NOrmally I dont think it would of bothered me and I would think this test is not they do as just routine and just forgotten to say anything as it is for a very serious condition and I am extremely worried about the result which may take till after xmas to find out now and just wondered if they should of informed me at the time with the relevenant time I would of had to wait to find them out.

Sounds like you have had a good afternoon with them both and I wonder if they did better once they saw your smiling face lol. I must admit I didn't know they had a secret till they said about it on here lol but now I just want to know what it is so cant wait till they now tell the rest of it lol.


----------



## Amalthea

I wanna know the secret, too, Katie!!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Damn lol does everyone else know bar Katie and myself? Seems it may not of been so much of a secret in that case lmao, but inquiring minds stilll need to know lol.


----------



## cloggers

Secret! Secret! Secret!!!!


----------



## sammy1969

cloggers said:


> Secret! Secret! Secret!!!!


LOL Mad woman .........


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like you had a good catch up:2thumb: I already know their secret but as its not my secret I cant tell anyone what it is either:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Sammy, I think Jen is saying that she wants to know the secret, not that she does!

I had 2 guesses and one of them was right!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh right lol must of read it wrong mind you I have just got up from a nap so that may explain it. Hmmm you got it in two guesses damn you are good lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I don't know... Want to!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Does it show we are all ipatient by some chance lol


----------



## Amalthea

Maybe a little :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmm you got it in two guesses damn you are good lol.


Yup!! I'm pretty damn good! :roll2:



sammy1969 said:


> Does it show we are all ipatient by some chance lol


:lol2: Just a bit - shouldn't be too long to wait - I reckon they'll be home within an hour or two. :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah I thought it might lol but then suspense is a terrible thing. I can't wait tohear what it is.


----------



## cloggers

Come on!!! I need to go to bed, but I wanna know!!


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Come on!!! I need to go to bed, but I wanna know!!


Aw poor Chloe - looks like you might have to wait until tomorrow to find out if you can't stay up! :sad:


----------



## sammy1969

Iknow the feeling Chloe lol I am knackered been up snce 4am as couldn't sleep again and even though i had a powernap earlier I am still so tired so I may have to wait till tomorrow too if they dont come online soon lol


----------



## cloggers

I'm functioning on very little sleep. I got up at 6am yesterday and have only had an hour since. Never going out on a college night again!! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh dear Chloe never a good idea at the best of times but you now know going out on a college night is never a good thing lol


----------



## CE1985F

Want to know our secert???? Here it is:-

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/787759-introducing-dexter.html#post9360513

(Sorry Jai, he was already called Dexster)


----------



## dragonguy

hi guys, just thought i would ask on here as ino all the cat lovers will no,
im looking for a large cat activity center cheap where will i get one? or has anyone got one they want to get rid of?


----------



## feorag

Someone on this forum got a great one on the internet at a very cheap price, just can't remember who it was or where they got it from. I'm sure someone else will remember though!


----------



## dragonguy

seen some great ones but the one i was looking at was 200 quid! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

zooplus are fantastic value for money and are definitely worth a look, alternatively check ebay and freecycle as you get some bargains there..just ask Amalthea :razz:


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> Want to know our secert???? Here it is:-
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/787759-introducing-dexter.html#post9360513
> 
> (Sorry Jai, he was already called Dexster)


we will have to have a little dexter and a big dexter :lol2:


----------



## feorag

dragonguy said:


> seen some great ones but the one i was looking at was 200 quid! :lol2:


You'll definitely get a good one for a lot less than that! 


ami_j said:


> we will have to have a little dexter and a big dexter :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ebay is a wonderful thing... Freecycle is even wonderfuller :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Ebay is a wonderful thing... Freecycle is even wonderfuller :whistling2:
> 
> image


 
Im not jealous at all:whistling2:


----------



## em_40

Amalthea said:


> Ebay is a wonderful thing... Freecycle is even wonderfuller :whistling2:
> 
> image


hehe, I've been looking at 'cat activity centres' and remembered a post saying someone got a massive one from free cycle, (it was probably you) none on mine though  That is a fab scratcher! XD


----------



## Amalthea

Honestly, I still struggle to believe I snagged that one off freecycle! All because I called them "puds" in my e-mail to the lady offering it. The cats love it so much, too!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I honestly don't know,l but I certainly would have thought so!
> 
> I know what it is!! :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: .. :jump: ..
> 
> However, I feel honour bound not to disclose it to you all as it's not my secret! :whistling2: So I'm afraid you'll just have to wait another few hours until they get home and can tell you all what it is :roll2:
> 
> We had a lovely coffee or 2 (well I did, they had chocolate! :roll and a good old chat about anything and everything. I thoroughly enjoyed myself, although I did find myself worrying (the way I usually do) on the way home that I probably talked too much, cos unfortunately I do tend to do that when I meet people for the first time! :roll:


Eileen, you were just as I imagined you would be! And don't worry, you didn't talk too much! :lol2: Lovely to finally meet you properly! xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Is thinking it's maybe to do with adoption as they're quite broody but then I have children on the brain, so will probably be miles off, *would be fab daddies though*.
> 
> I'm so nosey the suspense is killing me.


Aww, thanks Katie! :blush:


----------



## aalina

Cats are great to get rid of pigeons and rats.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!!


Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, you were just as I imagined you would be! And don't worry, you didn't talk too much! :lol2: Lovely to finally meet you properly! xx


The scary thing is - how did you imagine I would be?? :gasp: :lol2:

Great to meet you both too! :2thumb: 

How was Little Dexter last night - hope he settled well?



aalina said:


> Cats are great to get rid of pigeons and rats.


Not in my house they aren't! :bash:

I'm having a quiet day in today cos it's ssiping down here and gales are forecast to hit at about 3:00pm, so I'll be dashing out with the dog if it stops raining, otherwise I'll have to run between the drops! :lol2:

I'm planning on packaging up the presents I have to post - still got the bracelet to make for Maureen and then going through my wool stash to find some wool for little Mowgli's new jumper! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary's in London today, so it's just me... Not sure what I am doing today really. I need to clean out the pigeon... He kinda needs a bath, cuz he tends to wear more of his food than he eats. And I've got ribbons and tags to make the pressies we wrapped the other day prettyful


----------



## Zoo-Man

aalina said:


> Cats are great to get rid of pigeons and rats.


Strange first comment to make here. What about cat's companionship, affection, etc?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!!The scary thing is - how did you imagine I would be?? :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> Great to meet you both too! :2thumb:
> 
> How was Little Dexter last night - hope he settled well?
> 
> Not in my house they aren't! :bash:
> 
> I'm having a quiet day in today cos it's ssiping down here and gales are forecast to hit at about 3:00pm, so I'll be dashing out with the dog if it stops raining, otherwise I'll have to run between the drops! :lol2:
> 
> I'm planning on packaging up the presents I have to post - still got the bracelet to make for Maureen and then going through my wool stash to find some wool for little Mowgli's new jumper! :2thumb:


I imagined you'd be warm, smiley, chatty, lovely - just as you were yesterday! : victory:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Strange first comment to make here. What about cat's companionship, affection, etc?


I think we have a lurking WUM!!! 



Zoo-Man said:


> I imagined you'd be warm, smiley, chatty, lovely - just as you were yesterday! : victory:


Aw, Colin, how very kind! :blush:

You missed out 'cheapskate' - I brought along your Christmas card to save a stamp and then forgot to give it to you! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

If you met me, Eileen, you'd end up thinking I was a bit stupid, cuz you'd have to repeat yourself all the time, I'm sure *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I think we have a lurking WUM!!!
> 
> Aw, Colin, how very kind! :blush:
> 
> You missed out 'cheapskate' - I brought along your Christmas card to save a stamp and then forgot to give it to you! :roll:


WUM???

I wrote your Christmas card out the other day & bloody forgot to bring it! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> If you met me, Eileen, you'd end up thinking I was a bit stupid, cuz you'd have to repeat yourself all the time, I'm sure *lol*


Cos of Eileen's Geordie accent? Why-aye its canny hen :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! That'd be it *lol*


----------



## ami_j

guessing WUM= wind up merchant

just been free ranging the rats. the young free girls have been so annoying, being little madams, nipping my slippers and trying to get where i didnt want them going. so naughty


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> If you met me, Eileen, you'd end up thinking I was a bit stupid, cuz you'd have to repeat yourself all the time, I'm sure *lol*


I don't have that strong a geordie accent - you may think I do, but I don't. If I had a really strong geordie accent, then I'm sure you wouldn't be able to understand me. 


Zoo-Man said:


> WUM???
> 
> I wrote your Christmas card out the other day & bloody forgot to bring it! :lol2:


Jaime's right it's a wind up merchant.

And at least I remembered to bring mine, even though I forgot to give you it! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I just had a really bad low blood sugar  Gary's away and I am very drained now and nobody to take care of me  doctors have said that I may lose hypo awareness and not realize until I am very low... Guess they weren't kidding  head hurts...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I just had a really bad low blood sugar  Gary's away and I am very drained now and nobody to take care of me  doctors have said that I may lose hypo awareness and not realize until I am very low... Guess they weren't kidding  head hurts...


Awww hope you are alright, is this because you are pregnant?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Apparently it's one of those things diabetics have to look forward to during pregnancy... Feeling less limp now, but my poor head is pounding.


----------



## feorag

Oh, poor Jen!! :sad: This would of course happen when Gary's away - that's just Sod's Law!! Hope you feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Amalthea

Hopefully next week will be his last week down in London, too...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, sit your arse down, put your feet up & take it easy! Don't make us come down there! :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm sitting.. I swear!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Jen, sit your arse down, put your feet up & take it easy! Don't make us come down there! :whip:





Amalthea said:


> I'm sitting.. I swear!


 

Haha Colin and Clark are soooooooooo scary.....................................NOT :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Bless their little cotton socks :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone I cannot beleive I have literally just woken up in the last hour and still feel like I could sleep for a week. Its not as if I went to bed realy late either as I fell asleep whilst onthe lappy talking to everyone lol.

I love Col and CLark's secret he is so sweet and cute and I am goingto go and steal him and Indy when I find some energy lol.

Jen hope you are ok diabeties and pregnancy is not easy to deal with what with the hypos etc.


----------



## Shell195

Fudge my little black cat has seen the vet today as she has cystitis. It was quite obvious as last night she was in and out the trays and trying to pee between the cushions on the couch:gasp: Shes had 2 long acting injections as she is to evil to medicate any other way:whip:


----------



## feorag

Aw, poor Fudge!!

Shell, I've been through my wool stash and I have a small amount of dark green light green which would go together to make a stripey jumper - any good? Other than that I will have to go and buy some wool - in which case do you have a colour choice??

Darcey's latest cardigan - a little soft, cuddly, Snowflake bolero


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Fudge 

That is so cute, Eileen!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, poor Fudge!!
> 
> Shell, I've been through my wool stash and I have a small amount of dark green light green which would go together to make a stripey jumper - any good? Other than that I will have to go and buy some wool - in which case do you have a colour choice??
> 
> Darcey's latest cardigan - a little soft, cuddly, Snowflake bolero
> 
> image


 
Awww that is soooo cute:flrt: Yes green will do, anything is better than having to wash his red one every other day:lol2: 
Thankyou


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That is so cute, Eileen!!


Elise chose it out of my pattern collection as what she wanted me to knit next. :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> Awww that is soooo cute:flrt: Yes green will do, anything is better than having to wash his red one every other day:lol2:
> Thankyou


OK - I'll get a start on that then.

Forgot to add that I also finished the bracelet for Maureen, so this is the set I've made her for Chrissy - she's always been Old English mad and I've used Hematite to put them on.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Poor Fudge - ouch!

Eileen, great necklace!

Our car is going in for it's MOT tomorrow. Hopefully it wont end up being a huge bill, but I know it'll fail & need a few things doing.


----------



## Amalthea

My Mom has just told me that the cat I was given when I was 11 and just diagnosed to help me through my "low days" that new diabetics get is very poorly... Going to the vet. She's not sure if Cleo will come home.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> My Mom has just told me that the cat I was given when I was 11 and just diagnosed to help me through my "low days" that new diabetics get is very poorly... Going to the vet. She's not sure if Cleo will come home.


awww no  i hope she does


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> My Mom has just told me that the cat I was given when I was 11 and just diagnosed to help me through my "low days" that new diabetics get is very poorly... Going to the vet. She's not sure if Cleo will come home.


Oh no, poor Cleo. Lets hope the vet can do something for her.


----------



## Amalthea

Me too...


----------



## feorag

Morning everhyone


Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, great necklace!
> 
> Our car is going in for it's MOT tomorrow. Hopefully it wont end up being a huge bill, but I know it'll fail & need a few things doing.


Thanks Colin! :2thumb:

Fingers crossed that your car doesn't need to much expensive stuff done to get it through the MOT. 


Amalthea said:


> My Mom has just told me that the cat I was given when I was 11 and just diagnosed to help me through my "low days" that new diabetics get is very poorly... Going to the vet. She's not sure if Cleo will come home.


Oh dear, Jen - I'm so sorry - it really isn't what you want to hear at the minute is it.

I do hope she is OK.


----------



## Amalthea

Her appointment is at 5pm central time today... So 11pm our time...

Whenever I visit Mom, Cleo remembers me... She still sleeps with me in the same place she did when I was there everyday


----------



## sammy1969

Morning LAdies 

I hope Cloe is ok Jen Hugsss


----------



## herp_derp

This is my boy 'Smartie'. He is long haired, white with those little black marks on his head and a long furry black tail. I need to get a decent picture of him sometime. Lovely with me but tells my Jack Russell not do get too close with a really loud hiss!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Her appointment is at 5pm central time today... So 11pm our time...
> 
> Whenever I visit Mom, Cleo remembers me... She still sleeps with me in the same place she did when I was there everyday


I've got my fingers crossed for her Jen! Our Sorcha was exactly the same, she spent a lot of time with Iain when she was a kitten as he'd left school and was at home all day and she never forgot him and was straight onto his knee, upside down, for a tummy rub as soon whenever he came home to visit.



barrow_matt said:


> This is my boy 'Smartie'. He is long haired, white with those little black marks on his head and a long furry black tail. I need to get a decent picture of him sometime. Lovely with me but tells my Jack Russell not do get too close with a really loud hiss!
> 
> image
> 
> image


Lovely cat! :2thumb: Very Turkish Van-y! :2thumb: Sounds like he's got their temperament too! 


Aw, I sat this morning and I swear my heart melted a little when I received this video link from Elise. Darcey's first steps! :flrt: :frlt: :flrt:
Darcey 11mths 1 week - YouTube

Second attempt - scuppered by a sneeze :lol2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSVKTeNEqQU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Shell195

Hi all. I had a lie in this morning and Steve did everything:no1: I do feel guilty(just a little) as hes on nights tonight and has now gone to bed.

Fingers crossed for your childhood pud Jen xx

What a pretty puss that is(I cant remember your name as I hvent quoted:blush My friends cat looks exactly like yours but ginger instead of black.

I went to bed last night and cried because I am missing Purdy so much  When I rolled over she used to come with me but my nekkid boys just get out 

Its another windy and wet, gloomy day here:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Awww Eileen!!!! Look at her!!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Matt, your pusscat is beautiful!! Very van-esque, like Eileen said 

Shell, I'm so sorry... It'll get easier as time goes by... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for her Jen! Our Sorcha was exactly the same, she spent a lot of time with Iain when she was a kitten as he'd left school and was at home all day and she never forgot him and was straight onto his knee, upside down, for a tummy rub as soon whenever he came home to visit.
> 
> Lovely cat! :2thumb: Very Turkish Van-y! :2thumb: Sounds like he's got their temperament too!
> 
> 
> Aw, I sat this morning and I swear my heart melted a little when I received this video link from Elise. Darcey's first steps! :flrt: :frlt: :flrt:
> Darcey 11mths 1 week - YouTube
> 
> Second attempt - scuppered by a sneeze :lol2:
> 
> Darcey 11mths 1week - YouTube


 
Those videos made me feel all fuzzy and warm, shes really is a little sweetheart:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I went to bed last night and cried because I am missing Purdy so much  When I rolled over she used to come with me but my nekkid boys just get out


Oh Shell - I know exactly where you are! :sad: I still get so upset about Sorcha, even now!

Nowadays the only cat I have in bed on my pillow is Purrdy and she drives me mad as she's such a fidget, her tail is flicking constantly on my face and then she keeps rubbing her bum on the back of my head if I turn over to avoid the tail, so really she isn't a lot of pleasure to share a bed with and I'm more than happy on the nights she decides to stay on her own in the living room. Cadbury is always there, but he likes to lie on top of us, not face to face.

I've had a cat in my face snuggling in on my pillow since 1985 when we bought Pasht, who slept with me constantly til the day he died, then when we got Luna she muscled in and tried to push him out, so then I had both of them and until the day Pasht died Sorcha slept around my head on the pillow, as if she accepted his prior right to be there. As soon as he died she moved in and Luna wouldn't have dared try and muscle her out, so slept below her tucked into my tummy. When Sorcha died, Luna finally got the place she'd been determined to have and was there until the day she died. I was just saying to Barry the other night how much I missed a cat snuggling in! :sad:


Amalthea said:


> Awww Eileen!!!! Look at her!!! :flrt:


She's changing nearly every day now - I sat and giggled here to myself for ages watching that first clip. She walks like Frankensteins monster! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I know it will get easier but just sometimes it gets to much, she really was my soulmate.The nekkids are lovely to cuddle but they dont like me rolling over and get out and go in there own bed, especially Dennis. Purdy used to stick to me like glue and it got so when I rolled over my lilac teddybear came with me. I miss burying my face in her belly fur 

Darcey is a cutie, I love watching babies when they first learn to walk:flrt:


----------



## feorag

I know - it's hard! :sad:

Briagha, my Havana, was the one who followed me every time i turned over, the rest usually just stayed on my side of the bed waiting for me to eventually turn back again, but Briagha always followed me whichever way I lay.

I remember once waking up and hearing this strange sort of 'heaving' noise. I couldn't work out what it was so sat up to investigate. I'd turned over to 'spoon' Barry through the night and Briagha had obviously followed me and was lying between us. Barry had then rolled onto his back, pinning Briagha by his lower half! :gasp: Of course he was totally unaware of what he had done, cos he could sleep through an 'H' Bomb :roll: but the heaving noise was Briagha struggling to pull himself out from under him! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* Bless him!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well the car failed its MOT, as we knew it would, but thankfully it was only on the 2 front tyres, so it wasn't too expensive to sort. phew

Eileen, such sweet videos of Darcy. Broodiness returning.... :flrt:

Shell, sorry to hear Purdy's loss is still raw hun.

Jen, fingers crossed for good news of Cleo.

All the commitee of our ringcraft club are going to a charity Christmas lights event (something like that) in Southport tonight. The guy who has organised it does it every year for charity. He comes to most of our ringcraft classes (though he doesn't have a dog) with his friend (who's on the commitee), so each year all the commitee go along to show some support seeing as he supports our club.


----------



## feorag

That's a much easier option on a failed MOT than it could have been Colin!! :2thumb:

Enjoy yourselves tonight - I'm off in half an hour to the Sanctuary for our Christmas get together. So I'm off all night, but staying sober :sad: as I have to drive!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That's a much easier option on a failed MOT than it could have been Colin!! :2thumb:
> 
> Enjoy yourselves tonight - I'm off in half an hour to the Sanctuary for our Christmas get together. So I'm off all night, but staying sober :sad: as I have to drive!


So we're both out tonight eh? Get us! :lol2: 

I don't think we'll be out late, so I'll be online later.


----------



## sammy1969

Just got back form shop and I am freezing I can't believe how cold it has gotten so quickly down here tonight was a beautiful warm sunny day earlier, now the frost has already started in and hte temperature drop is big lol even Dante is in and he usually is out in snow lol.
Col and Eileen hope you noth have a good time this evening remember to wrap up warm as I bet it is even colder up where you two are.


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen!!!!!!




spencerwells said:


> and the grand total........drumroll please IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £653.55
> 
> 
> what a bloody wonderful lot you are!!! :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> 
> merry christmas to all animals and staff at the sanctuary!


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/788365-grand-total-auction.html


----------



## em_40

There was an auction? lol Clearly don't spend enough time in 18+ :halo:

We decided we would get a kitty and keep it as a house cat, we're going to look at a litter tomorrow, woo :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Charity auction that all the proceeds go to the rescue Eileen works for 

And it looks like I'll be going on the tour, too... Andy bid on and bought it, but he can't make it. He still paid, but has said I can go in his stead (as long as I take picture)!


----------



## em_40

Well done to everyone who particapted then! : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Wow Jen, thats an excellent amount:no1:

em 40, very exciting  what kittens are you going to see?


----------



## em_40

Shell195 said:


> Wow Jen, thats an excellent amount:no1:
> 
> em 40, very exciting  what kittens are you going to see?


They aren't pedigree, just moggies but I'm still excited, I miss not having a cat


----------



## Shell195

em_40 said:


> They aren't pedigree, just moggies but I'm still excited, I miss not having a cat


It doesnt have to be a pedigree kitten to be special, they are all beautiful:flrt: What colour and what age are they?


----------



## em_40

Shell195 said:


> It doesnt have to be a pedigree kitten to be special, they are all beautiful:flrt: What colour and what age are they?


Indeed :flrt: (I didn't mean it to sound like 'just' moggies btw)

They are 8 weeks, they're a litter of tabbies, blacks and black&whites. I'm hoping to get a tabby male.


----------



## Shell195

em_40 said:


> Indeed :flrt: (I didn't mean it to sound like 'just' moggies btw)
> 
> They are 8 weeks, they're a litter of tabbies, blacks and black&whites. I'm hoping to get a tabby male.


 
Tabbies are gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hmmm Jen I dont think I will ever look at you in the same way ever again :gasp:




















:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen!!!!!!


:gasp: My God!!! I wish Shaz had posted that before I went up to the Sanctuary. That would have been great to be able to tell Kim and Allan tonight - but hey ho - it's still good news to impart! I'm gobsmacked! :gasp:



em_40 said:


> There was an auction? lol Clearly don't spend enough time in 18+ :halo:
> 
> We decided we would get a kitty and keep it as a house cat, we're going to look at a litter tomorrow, woo :2thumb:


I never go into 18+ at all, I only went in because Jen put forward the sanctuary to benefit from the auction, but when they do another one I hope Jen will tell me, cos I'm happy to support something like that! :2thumb:

Looking forward to seeing photos of your new kitten! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Charity auction that all the proceeds go to the rescue Eileen works for
> 
> And it looks like I'll be going on the tour, too... Andy bid on and bought it, but he can't make it. He still paid, but has said I can go in his stead (as long as I take picture)!


That's great, especially considering he bid £20 more than you :gasp:

I wonder why he can't go, there was no time limit on when to take it up.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Eileen!!!!!!


Wow, thats fantastic! Well done to everyone who contributed! :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EILEEN!!! xx :2thumb: :no1: :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

oooh it is?

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Happy birthday Eileen, hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday, Eileen!!!! 

I will let ya know when the next auction goes up, as well


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm Jen I dont think I will ever look at you in the same way ever again :gasp:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


What have I done? :halo:


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

*Eileen xxx*


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone and thanks to you all for the birthday wishes. Having a good day so far, cos I've done nothing! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> I will let ya know when the next auction goes up, as well


Yes please do that Jen, as I'm happy to contribute again.

Barry and I are going out for a late lunch to a lovely pub in the middle of nowhere on the way to Rothbury, where they serve delicious pub food so I'm really looking foward to it.

Have to share my birthday present from Kim with you. She told me months ago that they'd seen it and thought they just had to buy it for me and when I opened it last night I totally agreed - in more than one way it was perfect for me.

It's pretty big and very solidv - ready to hang, so we need to work out where we can put it - but what d'ya think?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone and thanks to you all for the birthday wishes. Having a good day so far, cos I've done nothing! :lol2:
> 
> Yes please do that Jen, as I'm happy to contribute again.
> 
> Barry and I are going out for a late lunch to a lovely pub in the middle of nowhere on the way to Rothbury, where they serve delicious pub food so I'm really looking foward to it.
> 
> Have to share my birthday present from Kim with you. She told me months ago that they'd seen it and thought they just had to buy it for me and when I opened it last night I totally agreed - in more than one way it was perfect for me.
> 
> It's pretty big and very solidv - ready to hang, so we need to work out where we can put it - but what d'ya think?
> 
> image


Haha, I love it:no1:


----------



## feorag

Brilliant, isn't it?


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen that's fabulous.


Well my letter from the hospital has come through, the dating scan is booked for the 11th of january....it's sooo far off , a whole four weeks and I'm so impatient, thought I would have had it before the 13 week stage tbh :?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, thats a great pressie for you! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

*Happy Birthday Eileen !!!!!!!!!!*

*Great pressy from your friend Kim very appropriate lol.*
*Hope you have a great time out for lunch with Barry you deserve to be spoilt rotten.*

*Great news about the auction too.*


----------



## Amalthea

That is great, Eileen!!!!!

Aww Katie! I've not even gotten mine yet.... I start my second trimester on the 7th :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Wow Jen thats gone fast seems like only yesterday you told us the great news.
It is quiet on here tonight I see mind you my sense of time is all over the place at the moment. Mind you will admit Glyn is spoiling me a bit today letting me watch whatever i want as I am not myself tbh feeling a bit sick and off colour in general. So today I have watched City of Angels which always makes me cry at the end of it. And then I have watched 3 Bats live meatloaf as he holds a real soft spot in my heart having met him and his family back in the late 80's. Now I am watching my other meatloaf dvd and after that I will watch Phantom of the Opera, Les miserables and possibly Mama Mia if time allows lol.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> That is great, Eileen!!!!!
> 
> Aww Katie! I've not even gotten mine yet.... I start my second trimester on the 7th :gasp:



The letter came so quickly I just assumed it meant the appointment was soonish. The trimester thing didn't really sink in until I saw my ticker earlier and noticed it was in the third box already..that led to a bit of a panicked call to Will about everything that still needed sorting/getting/organising...oops:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Esarosa said:


> The letter came so quickly I just assumed it meant the appointment was soonish. The trimester thing didn't really sink in until I saw my ticker earlier and noticed it was in the third box already..that led to a bit of a panicked call to Will about everything that still needed sorting/getting/organising...oops:blush:


Looks like baby brain is beginning to kick in for you Katie lol. Don't worry too much hun it only lasts for the next 3 years according to my mate Becky lol. And apparently it gets worse as you get further into your pregnancy.


----------



## em_40

The new kitten!! 
















The tabbies had been reserved, but he is mega cute 
His name is Zero


----------



## sammy1969

Oh my god Em he is so cute. How old is he as he looks younger than 12 weeks lol but I have 3 tuxedo cats and I do have a real soft spot for them my other 2 cats are one tabby and white and one ginger tabby lol. I want to come and pinch him and give him lots of tummy kisses lol. ANd his name is similar to one of mine who is called NEro lol


----------



## Shell195

em_40 said:


> The new kitten!!
> image
> image
> The tabbies had been reserved, but he is mega cute
> His name is Zero


 
Very cute kitten, love his name too:flrt:



sammy1969 said:


> Oh my god Em he is so cute. How old is he as he looks younger than 12 weeks lol but I have 3 tuxedo cats and I do have a real soft spot for them my other 2 cats are one tabby and white and one ginger tabby lol. I want to come and pinch him and give him lots of tummy kisses lol. ANd his name is similar to one of mine who is called NEro lol


I think the kitten is 8 weeks old hun

Listen to you 2 pregnant ladies panicking:lol2: Its not the first 40 weeks that need to worry you its the forever after thats the problem:lol2:


----------



## em_40

Thankyou he is very cute. He is 8 weeks, yeh.

Lol my 'baby-brain' sure didn't go after my baby was born, makes me hopeful it will be back soon(ish) if it lasts 3 years, hehe.


----------



## feorag

Lovely little kitten! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Take it your little one is coming up to 3 then Em lol. Aww zero is so 'ickle I really can't believe how cute he is I remember when mine were that little and sometimes I sure do wish they still were lol. Even my kittens are now 8 months old lol and growing fast. I think Zero is going to be a real mischief maker he has that cheeky look about him lol


----------



## em_40

Actually my lil little monster is coming up to two but I was counting the 9 months of pregnancy too. I'm hopeful, lol.

I can remember my other cat (living with my mum) being that little and he is now 15 or something.

Zero is good as gold so far! mischeive to come, lol


----------



## sammy1969

Ahhh I see well hate to say it I was thinking she meant after the birth lol but you could be right lol.
I think definately mischief to come lol, you know I was trying to give away my little bundle of mischief who is a tabby last week I think it was as he was being such a pain I was even willing to pay someone to take him lol but then his name is Loki after the god of mischief and he certainly lives up to his name


----------



## EVIEMAY

Hope you had a lovely Birthday Eileen :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Thank you so much, it was pretty good up until about 5 minutes ago.

I'm now sitting waiting for a return call from my vet, because I've just noticed Jeemy behaving oddly and when I've got him out and examined him he's got something wrong with his foot! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thank you so much, it was pretty good up until about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> I'm now sitting waiting for a return call from my vet, because I've just noticed Jeemy behaving oddly and when I've got him out and examined him he's got something wrong with his foot! :gasp:


poor jeemy


----------



## ami_j

Dex went for a little jaunt in the woods today...he really enjoyed it so took a few pics


----------



## Zoo-Man

em_40 said:


> The new kitten!!
> image
> image
> The tabbies had been reserved, but he is mega cute
> His name is Zero


Very cute!!! Where did you come up with the name from?


----------



## Shell195

Oh no Eileen I hope wee Jeemy is ok 

Jai, how handsome is Dexter:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thank you so much, it was pretty good up until about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> I'm now sitting waiting for a return call from my vet, because I've just noticed Jeemy behaving oddly and when I've got him out and examined him he's got something wrong with his foot! :gasp:


Its always on a bloody weekend night eh? Hope he's ok.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Oh no Eileen I hope wee Jeemy is ok
> 
> Jai, how handsome is Dexter:flrt:


isnt he :flrt: hes filling out lovely


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> isnt he :flrt: hes filling out lovely


He really looks like a rotty dobie cross in those pics. He's certainly a bonny boy. 

BTW, thanks forthe xmas card hun. I'm yet to send mine out yet. Eileen, Shell, Jen, can you PM me your addresses please?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> He really looks like a rotty dobie cross in those pics. He's certainly a bonny boy.
> 
> BTW, thanks forthe xmas card hun. I'm yet to send mine out yet. Eileen, Shell, Jen, can you PM me your addresses please?


he does if he was bigger :lol2: hes only about 15kg and 19 inch high, sazzy met him and said she expected him to be twice the size
i have good reason to suspect there actually is beagle in him.infact im 95% positive there is beagle in him. 

how is little Dexter settling in? and im glad it got there ok  quick!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> he does if he was bigger :lol2: hes only about 15kg and 19 inch high, sazzy met him and said she expected him to be twice the size
> i have good reason to suspect there actually is beagle in him.infact im 95% positive there is beagle in him.
> 
> how is little Dexter settling in? and im glad it got there ok  quick!


I think people see a pic of a black & tan dog like your Dexter & expect it to be rotty size, as they & dobes are the main black & tan breeds most commonly seen.

My Dexter is doing ok, getting there day by day. He doesn't complain when he's put in a crate anymore. Just need to work on his housetraining now.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I think people see a pic of a black & tan dog like your Dexter & expect it to be rotty size, as they & dobes are the main black & tan breeds most commonly seen.
> 
> My Dexter is doing ok, getting there day by day. He doesn't complain when he's put in a crate anymore. Just need to work on his housetraining now.


awww bless him..my dexter would love your dexter i bet :lol2:theres pugs are the park , he thinks they are wonderful


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww bless him..my dexter would love your dexter i bet :lol2:theres pugs are the park , he thinks they are wonderful


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Ive not even bought cards yet, I just cant get in the Christmas mood as Chris wont be here this year 

Thanks for the card Jai x


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


hes pretty daft but has always been quite gentle with any little dogs hes met, so nice having a dog that likes other dogs


Shell195 said:


> Ive not even bought cards yet, I just cant get in the Christmas mood as Chris wont be here this year
> 
> Thanks for the card Jai x


im glad they are turning up 
aww *hug*


----------



## Amalthea

Got your card, Jai!!  Fanx!!

Zero is so cute!! Is he named after Jack's dog, by any chance? 

We got our Christmas tree today!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Got your card, Jai!!  Fanx!!
> 
> Zero is so cute!! Is he named after Jack's dog, by any chance?
> 
> We got our Christmas tree today!!!


no worries  did i spell diesel right?


----------



## feorag

Well Jeemy is confined to the travel box overnight.

His foot is very swollen, but I don't think it's broken - so not sure if it's a sprain or an infection.

Myron (vet) has run me back and we've discussed all his symptoms. He agrees with me that it doesn't sound like a break as the foot is straight, but not sure if it's an infection or a sprain.

He said it could be an infection and I'm halfway to agreeing with him, especially cos I've just had another look at it and I think it is starting to look redder - hard to say to be honest. He said I could give him some doxycycline, but as it happens I'd started him on the doxycycline last night when his breathing problems flared up, so he's actually already on it.

He has suggested that he will be OK overnight if I confine him so he can't climb up the bars or anything, so both rats are confined to the carrier for the night. If the foot is worse tomorrow, more swollen, whatever, then we'll be straight to the vet.


----------



## Amalthea

You did, indeed!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well Jeemy is confined to the travel box overnight.
> 
> His foot is very swollen, but I don't think it's broken - so not sure if it's a sprain or an infection.
> 
> Myron (vet) has run me back and we've discussed all his symptoms. He agrees with me that it doesn't sound like a break as the foot is straight, but not sure if it's an infection or a sprain.
> 
> He said it could be an infection and I'm halfway to agreeing with him, especially cos I've just had another look at it and I think it is starting to look redder - hard to say to be honest. He said I could give him some doxycycline, but as it happens I'd started him on the doxycycline last night when his breathing problems flared up, so he's actually already on it.
> 
> He has suggested that he will be OK overnight if I confine him so he can't climb up the bars or anything, so both rats are confined to the carrier for the night. If the foot is worse tomorrow, more swollen, whatever, then we'll be straight to the vet.


 
Poor little man. Get well soon Wee Jeemy:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

The view out of Chris`s bedroom window:gasp:


----------



## em_40

Zoo-Man said:


> Very cute!!! Where did you come up with the name from?


We were really struggling to come up with a name, it's supposed to be the OHs kitty but he was choosing silly names! :blush:
He said Xeroth, (going through characters he plays in games)
and I said I liked Zero... Or Xero (I don't know how he thinks we are spelling it, )



Amalthea said:


> Zero is so cute!! Is he named after Jack's dog, by any chance?


Hehe I had to google Jack and zero to find out who Jack was :blush: He wasn't named after him, but how Christmassy!


Happy Birthday Feorag and get well soon Jeemy

and what a beautiful veiw (though I hate snow, it is pretty)


----------



## Shell195

em_40 said:


> We were really struggling to come up with a name, it's supposed to be the OHs kitty but he was choosing silly names! :blush:
> He said Xeroth, (going through characters he plays in games)
> and I said I liked Zero... Or Xero (I don't know how he thinks we are spelling it, )
> 
> 
> Hehe I had to google Jack and zero to find out who Jack was :blush: He wasn't named after him, but how Christmassy!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Feorag and get well soon Jeemy
> 
> and what a beautiful veiw (though I hate snow, it is pretty)


I like snow as long as I dont have to go out in it:lol2: My son is a snow ranger in the French alps which is why I posted the photo, its just as well he likes snow:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Last off first on :gasp:

Eileen hows wee Jeemy this morning?


----------



## feorag

Morning all. Well Jeemy's foot is a bit worse this morning - slightly more swollen and redder, but I'm sure it's an infection. I've spoken to Myron this morning and he's told me that even though he's had 2 anti-biotic doses he'll need to have more to get it into his system, so we've agreed that he remains confined - I up his dose to quarter a capsule of Doxy twice a day and if there's no improvement by tomorrow, then I take him to the surgery at 8:30 before surgery starts and Myron will check it over, because he thinks he might then need an extra anti-b to sort it out.

He says he's seen this problem before with a few rats where the infection has started at the hock and got very severe very quickly. He said in most cases anti-biotic has finally sorted it out, but in a couple of cases he's had to euthanase the rats because the infection wouldn't clear up and they started self-mutilating :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Shame on you, Em... Everybody should know who Jack, and in turn Zero, is 

On the way to a memorial service for Gary's nan (well, everybody that has died this year, really). Meh. I hate going to church.


----------



## cloggers

Morning all 
Eileen, happy birthday for yesterday!! Sorry I missed it :blush: Hope Jeemy is better soon. 

Off to Windermere this afternoon, its apparently flooding a bit but oh well :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all. Well Jeemy's foot is a bit worse this morning - slightly more swollen and redder, but I'm sure it's an infection. I've spoken to Myron this morning and he's told me that even though he's had 2 anti-biotic doses he'll need to have more to get it into his system, so we've agreed that he remains confined - I up his dose to quarter a capsule of Doxy twice a day and if there's no improvement by tomorrow, then I take him to the surgery at 8:30 before surgery starts and Myron will check it over, because he thinks he might then need an extra anti-b to sort it out.
> 
> He says he's seen this problem before with a few rats where the infection has started at the hock and got very severe very quickly. He said in most cases anti-biotic has finally sorted it out, but in a couple of cases he's had to euthanase the rats because the infection wouldn't clear up and they started self-mutilating :sad:


 
Poor Jeemy, fingers crossed the antibiotics kick in soon. Remember when my chinny got bitten by one of my rats and his foot became infected?? It wouldnt clear with antibiotics but it did clear with Flamazine cream(it was like magic) so maybe worth asking the vets about it?

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001052.html


----------



## sammy1969

Just had 2 of my female gerbils savagely attack each other dont know why as they have lived together for over a year so now have one escapee under or inside the couch as when i tried to split them I was atacked and I dropped her and when Glyn went to pickher up she bit him badly too and both are covered in blood. Anyone got any ideas why or what I should do once I have cleaned their wounds


----------



## ami_j

female gerbils are swines for declanning...they will NOT go back together ever sadly  split them up and let them calm down...see what they are like tomorrow if the wounds arent too bad


----------



## sammy1969

As you know I have the trio toether Di who is three and a half then bubble and squeek who are about 8 months Bubble is the one who escaped when we were away in June. It is Di and Bubble who have fought Di I have cleaned up and she has about six small bites but seems ok and is still inwith Squeek who seems to be ok with only one bite as bubble attacked them both it seems. Bubble is the one who is now out nd has attacked both Glyn and I, not sure if we can catch her tonight but need to to try and clean her up but not sure she willlet us like Di has she loved all the attention from mum lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

We have had a very long day today. We were up at 4:30am to get to the NEC in Birmingham for the Ladies Kennel Association championship show. There were 10 dogs in Indy's class, & she wasn't placed, though she showed very well. 

Afterwards, a woman who I don't know to speak to, but who we see quite regularly at shows, spoke to me. She started with "Your little one didn't do very well did she?". I replied "well the judge must not have thought so!". The woman then came out with "Probably that dodgy back-end". I was shocked & asked "Sorry? What do you mean, dodgy back-end?". She said "Well she's a bit close at the back. And can I be honest with you? She needs to put on some weight". I was flabbergasted, & told the woman that Indy is a dainty girl & would look odd if she had a back-end like a Bulldog, & that she is starting to fill out nicely, with the help of pork pies. I wasn't happy! :whip:


----------



## sammy1969

Cheeky cow she was Col how dare she insult our baby girl and what does she know anyway. bOur Indy is a slim lovely girl who doesn't need a huge back end at all. Hun can you come and catch this gerbil please as she keeps attacking me and I am in tears nearly over this disaster


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> As you know I have the trio toether Di who is three and a half then bubble and squeek who are about 8 months Bubble is the one who escaped when we were away in June. It is Di and Bubble who have fought Di I have cleaned up and she has about six small bites but seems ok and is still inwith Squeek who seems to be ok with only one bite as bubble attacked them both it seems. Bubble is the one who is now out nd has attacked both Glyn and I, not sure if we can catch her tonight but need to to try and clean her up but not sure she willlet us like Di has she loved all the attention from mum lol


ahh thats probably why..trios of female gerbils rarely work ...i would keep a close eye on them but i expect they all will be very agaisnt each other


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Cheeky cow she was Col how dare she insult our baby girl and what does she know anyway. bOur Indy is a slim lovely girl who doesn't need a huge back end at all. Hun can you come and catch this gerbil please as she keeps attacking me and I am in tears nearly over this disaster


I don't do rodents, I'm allergic to them! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

~Wish I didn't Glyn and i are now bleeding from a few different places thanx to Bubble who we have now got into a tub but she wont have her wounds cleaned but she seems to have only two that i can see so she was definately the aggressor. Di and Squeek are ok together Squeek is pampering Di who sees to be ok but I think she is in shock. Willhave to see what she is like in the morning as she is my old girl who i love to bits and Idnm't want to loose her like this old age yes but not to a fight


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> ~Wish I didn't Glyn and i are now bleeding from a few different places thanx to Bubble who we have now got into a tub but she wont have her wounds cleaned but she seems to have only two that i can see so she was definately the aggressor. Di and Squeek are ok together Squeek is pampering Di who sees to be ok but I think she is in shock. Willhave to see what she is like in the morning as she is my old girl who i love to bits and Idnm't want to loose her like this old age yes but not to a fight


im sure she will be fine, one of my dwarf hamsters jumped out of my hands onto the rat cage and Lola got hold of him, ireally thought he would die but the damage wasnt that bad and he recovered


----------



## sammy1969

Di wasn't the one who escaped hun but she is the one that is hurt the most she has abut six open wounds on her throat stomach neck and face and she is so gentle she took to the two youngsters Bubble and Squeek so well and as I say she is an old girl really.Bubble the escapee only has 2 wounds one on her neck and one on her side but she keeps attacking anything that goes near her so she is now on her own in a tub till i decide what to do with her


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Di wasn't the one who escaped hun but she is the one that is hurt the most she has abut six open wounds on her throat stomach neck and face and she is so gentle she took to the two youngsters Bubble and Squeek so well and as I say she is an old girl really.Bubble the escapee only has 2 wounds one on her neck and one on her side but she keeps attacking anything that goes near her so she is now on her own in a tub till i decide what to do with her


i would watch squeek doesnt decide to become boss down the line, sounds like a power struggle
bless her


----------



## sammy1969

Squeek is the only one who wasn't involved although she did get a bite off Bubble when I tried to stop Bubble from attacking Di. Bubble is now on her own and willstay that way Squeek is currently cuddled up to Di and has been cleaning Di's wounds so those two seem to be ok together so will stay that way unless something else happens just glad the boys havent done anything like this although they are two sets of two not a trio like the girls have been. I have sen rats fight and thought they were viscious to each other but boy are gerbils worse never seen so much blood ind you some of it was mine and Glyn's as we are both well plastered from the bites we received from Bubble lol


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We have had a very long day today. We were up at 4:30am to get to the NEC in Birmingham for the Ladies Kennel Association championship show. There were 10 dogs in Indy's class, & she wasn't placed, though she showed very well.
> 
> Afterwards, a woman who I don't know to speak to, but who we see quite regularly at shows, spoke to me. She started with "Your little one didn't do very well did she?". I replied "well the judge must not have thought so!". The woman then came out with "Probably that dodgy back-end". I was shocked & asked "Sorry? What do you mean, dodgy back-end?". She said "Well she's a bit close at the back. And can I be honest with you? She needs to put on some weight". I was flabbergasted, & told the woman that Indy is a dainty girl & would look odd if she had a back-end like a Bulldog, & that she is starting to fill out nicely, with the help of pork pies. I wasn't happy! :whip:


 
Dog shows can be very bitchy places, I think jealousy has a lot to do with it:bash:
Sammy,Ive never had gerbils before but I have heard the females can be very evil. I hope your old girl recovers well x


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Squeek is the only one who wasn't involved although she did get a bite off Bubble when I tried to stop Bubble from attacking Di. Bubble is now on her own and willstay that way Squeek is currently cuddled up to Di and has been cleaning Di's wounds so those two seem to be ok together so will stay that way unless something else happens just glad the boys havent done anything like this although they are two sets of two not a trio like the girls have been. I have sen rats fight and thought they were viscious to each other but boy are gerbils worse never seen so much blood ind you some of it was mine and Glyn's as we are both well plastered from the bites we received from Bubble lol


gerbils are far more brutal lol .with gerbils pairs tends to be best but males can be successfully kept in trios on occasion.but females wont entertain it normally lad they are ok for now just watch them carefully as that could easily change as they are a pair it hopefully wont


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah its funny as they started of as a quad of females and that worked well but the three other originals have all died of good old age only Di is left really so where she pined I purchased the two young ones so that she had company and then suddenly a year on this never dreamt it would happen. Mind you Bubble has always been a bit bitey wqhereas Squeekl and DI are softies. Hopefully those two will be ok on their own together but I will be keeping a close eye on them just to be sure. I just hope shock doesn't kill Di as she is rather shocked. Looks like I have to go out and buy a new cage tomorow for Bubble as have no more spares until the damn play sand dries out and I can set up the jirds new cage so the one they are in now becomes free for her to go into.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> gerbils are far more brutal lol .with gerbils pairs tends to be best but males can be successfully kept in trios on occasion.but females wont entertain it normally lad they are ok for now just watch them carefully as that could easily change as they are a pair it hopefully wont


 
It seems very quiet on here after fb:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh so that where everyone as been lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah its funny as they started of as a quad of females and that worked well but the three other originals have all died of good old age only Di is left really so where she pined I purchased the two young ones so that she had company and then suddenly a year on this never dreamt it would happen. Mind you Bubble has always been a bit bitey wqhereas Squeekl and DI are softies. Hopefully those two will be ok on their own together but I will be keeping a close eye on them just to be sure. I just hope shock doesn't kill Di as she is rather shocked. Looks like I have to go out and buy a new cage tomorow for Bubble as have no more spares until the *damn play sand dries out* and I can set up the jirds new cage so the one they are in now becomes free for her to go into.


 
put it on a low heat in the oven it soon dries out:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Shell have only been trying to dry it out for a week lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> It seems very quiet on here after fb:lol2:


we could always start another riot...where did i put your address :lol2:


only joking:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sammy, I'm sorry you've had a tough time with the gerbs... But yeah, it is cuz they're female and in a trio. Not as stable as a pair. Try getting a big tank and split caging them, so Bubble still has neighbors?


----------



## Esarosa

ami_j said:


> gerbils are far more brutal lol .with gerbils pairs tends to be best but males can be successfully kept in trios on occasion.but females wont entertain it normally lad they are ok for now just watch them carefully as that could easily change as they are a pair it hopefully wont





Amalthea said:


> Sammy, I'm sorry you've had a tough time with the gerbs... But yeah, it is cuz they're female and in a trio. Not as stable as a pair. Try getting a big tank and split caging them, so Bubble still has neighbors?




Eee this is so bizarre. Growing up we always had gerbils. Mostly in trios or groups of around 5 and not once did we ever have problems, with the male groups or the female groups.


----------



## Amalthea

A large tank with LOADS to chew and dig helps... And some gerbils don't like following the gerbil rule book


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Well that's me back from the vets with Wee Jeemy. He really is in a mess. By late last night there were blisters appearing :sad:

So we went straight up this morning before surgery started and Myron had a look. It still looks horrible and the blisters are now weeping, but I may be slightly optimistic, but I don't think it's quite as swollen. 

Anyway I asked about bathing as this morning the weeping blister fluid had stuck the leg to his belly where he was lying :sad:, but Myron thinks it is best left alone as he thinks fussing with it might make him fuss more with it too and he could end up self mutilating. So he's had a steroid injection and is back on 0.25m Baytril per day. If it hasn't improved by 4/5 days then I'm to take him back, but if that is the case then he's not happy about the prognosis. I think Wee Jeemy just has a very poor immune system, as Dougal never ails, but Jeemy seems to lurch from one disaster to the other. It's only 3 weeks since he developed an abscess on his face!

So Jaime, Jen, Shell, ratty people with more experience than me - have you any suggestions as to what else I can do. I've separated the boys, because I'm a bit worried about Dougal maybe fussing on with the foot for him. What does everyone think about that. I'm really out of my depth with rats! :sad:

Colin - cheeky bint - she's obviously jealous!

Sammy - how are the gerbils this morning?


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Poor Jeemy, fingers crossed the antibiotics kick in soon. Remember when my chinny got bitten by one of my rats and his foot became infected?? It wouldnt clear with antibiotics but it did clear with Flamazine cream(it was like magic) so maybe worth asking the vets about it?
> 
> Flamazine cream (silver sulfadiazine)


Eileen did you see this? Poor Jeemy he does seem to have a lot of problems. Isnt there some stuff called Dr Squiggles or somethig like that that rat rations sell?(I think its some kind of supplement)


----------



## Amalthea

Honey is a very good antibiotic... If the foot could be wrapped somehow to keep him from licking it, you could use some of that...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen did you see this? Poor Jeemy he does seem to have a lot of problems. Isnt there some stuff called Dr Squiggles or somethig like that that rat rations sell?(I think its some kind of supplement)


I did, but forgot all about it when I was at the vets! :blush: Is it a POM?

I seem to remember reading up on Dr Squiggles, so I think I might get him some of that!



Amalthea said:


> Honey is a very good antibiotic... If the foot could be wrapped somehow to keep him from licking it, you could use some of that...


I know, I've thought of honey too, because I'm sure it helped Dougal when he had that big gaping hole in his belly from an abscess, but at the minute wrapping this leg would be far nigh impossible, even the vet said that, and I worry again about whether if I put honey on it, it will start him fussing with it even more.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I did, but forgot all about it when I was at the vets! :blush: Is it a POM?
> 
> I seem to remember reading up on Dr Squiggles, so I think I might get him some of that!
> 
> I know, I've thought of honey too, because I'm sure it helped Dougal when he had that big gaping hole in his belly from an abscess, but at the minute wrapping this leg would be far nigh impossible, even the vet said that, and I worry again about whether if I put honey on it, it will start him fussing with it even more.


 
Yes it is POM, maybe ring the vets and ask if it would be suitable for Jeemy. My vets gave me a part used tube free but its all gone now or I would have sent you it. You apply it every 24 hours (it made all the diseased tissue slough off leaving pink healthy tissue behind)


----------



## ami_j

poor jeemy  for an infection i would just keep working it with the honey maybe if baytril shows no improvement but hes not suffering try septrin? sorry to hear about his abscess on his face too  my blues had issues with them aswell as a couple that were related to them that werent blue. though its not a blue related problem i dont think.


----------



## Esarosa

Poor jeemy fingers and toes crossed for him Eileen x


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 
Have updated Gerbil thread they are both still alive Bubble is fine still wont let anyone near her as she attacks it. Di has been to the vets she is such a sweetie but they dont know if she will survive she has around 8 seperate wounds some superficial some quite bad especially one on her throat and one on her side yet she never once attempted to bite the vet or myself. She is still in with Squeek in their cage and they are fine together I just hope she survives this and goes on to die of a really good old age but I am not sure she wont surcome to this attack. I will say like Katie I have nearly always had gerbils in pairs or trios only once having a quad which was the original four girls of which Di is one.THis is the first time I have ever experienced anything like this at all. Are they more inbred now or something as I have had them from age 10 so that means 30+ years on and off and as I say never before they are in a big 3 foot tank cage so have enough room to get away from each other if needed and two minutes before hand they were fine together wierd so wierd.


----------



## sammy1969

Forgot to say Eileen I hope jeemys foot gets better soon poor wee man and that the baytril starts to do its job properly keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## RhianB87

I thought I would ask in here rather than make a whole thread as its a quick question well a few questions

I am preparing to get two kittens in the new year as some of you know but I am struggling to work out what I need to buy! I dont think its a huge amount but if anyone has anything to add or say something is a rubbish idea can you let me know

2 litter trays (one upstairs in my room as thats where they will be at night and one downstairs) Also whats the best way to get them to use a new litter tray?
litter (whats the best to use? one is a long hair)
collars
cat climbing tree
various toys
possibly a harness so they can go outside but that might wait to the summer
brushes (which is the best, I only have a dog furminator and it will be to big for a cat!)
bowls for food and water
food
beds

I cant think of anything else!


----------



## sammy1969

I would actually suggest 3 litter trays a sthe general rule I beleive is one each plus one spare but other than that I think you have it covered. I know you can get a small furminator which would be more appropriate in size for the cats especially as you have a long hair and maybe just incase some form of hairball treatment as long haired I find tend to suffer more than short hairs. With regards to litter Oko is the best but i know Feorag can give you all the info on that lol and I am sure she and Shell willlet you know if You have missed anyhting important and me too lol


----------



## sammy1969

I have just been looking at my local Gumtree and I just cant beleive someone put this add up with the last comment. 
jack russell cross chihuahua puppy for sale 
Marchwood, Southampton

150 ovno comes with cage,bed,food, treats, lead, food bouls- un wanted gift. 

If i had the money Iwould of gone and got it but unfortunately I don't but I would of thought someone would of asked the question before getting it


----------



## RhianB87

sammy1969 said:


> I would actually suggest 3 litter trays a sthe general rule I beleive is one each plus one spare but other than that I think you have it covered. I know you can get a small furminator which would be more appropriate in size for the cats especially as you have a long hair and maybe just incase some form of hairball treatment as long haired I find tend to suffer more than short hairs. With regards to litter Oko is the best but i know Feorag can give you all the info on that lol and I am sure she and Shell willlet you know if You have missed anyhting important and me too lol


Ok I will get a third and maybe stick it in the hall way as well.
I will see if I can get a mini furminator for it :2thumb: 
Haha ok. i will look into that litter as well.

25 days until I pick them up!


----------



## sammy1969

I have litter trays everywhere lol as I have five cats which are very weird in their way as most cats apparently are loners nd prefer human company to feline lol I have a mini furminator for my two long haired half brothers one who will let you groom him forever and the other who will kill you if you jus tlet him see it lol I have a normal type brush for the short hairs but do still use the firminator on them on occasion though. YOu are in for such a fun time with them but I would say try to get them at age 12 weeks plus if oyu can as they learn all their social skills from their mum and siblings between the ages of 8 and 12 weeks amnd I can tell ou from experience that those took on younger than this can go through some pretty rough stages when it comes to learning what is right and wrong when it comes to play with their human.
My own personal experience has taught me this as four out of the five I have are rescues which ranged from four weeks to 9 weeks of age when I took them on. Would I part with any of them NOOOOO lol it was worth the pain and the spraying with water to get them to behave in the right manner and to learn that claws and teeth hurt ( yes a plant spray bottle works wonders when it cmes to training as does a loud nooo and a louder ouch and turning away an stopping playing lol Will say you have ot put uploads of pics for us ladies and gents on this thread to see lol as we need to know and if any are tuxedoes I will be coming to pinch them lol (joke) as i have a huge soft spot for them and want them all lol


----------



## Shell195

Sammy I hope your poor old gerbil manages to get over her attack.

I hate people buying pets as surprise gifts :bash:


----------



## Shell195

FallenAngel said:


> I thought I would ask in here rather than make a whole thread as its a quick question well a few questions
> 
> I am preparing to get two kittens in the new year as some of you know but I am struggling to work out what I need to buy! I dont think its a huge amount but if anyone has anything to add or say something is a rubbish idea can you let me know
> 
> 2 litter trays (one upstairs in my room as thats where they will be at night and one downstairs) Also whats the best way to get them to use a new litter tray?
> litter (whats the best to use? one is a long hair)
> collars
> cat climbing tree
> various toys
> possibly a harness so they can go outside but that might wait to the summer
> brushes (which is the best, I only have a dog furminator and it will be to big for a cat!)
> bowls for food and water
> food
> beds
> 
> I cant think of anything else!


I wouls use hooded litter trays as kittens really do kick litter about:bash:
Rather than a furminator for kittens I would use a soft brush and a comb so they get used to the idea of grooming before you furminate them  Make sure you use pot,glass or stainless steel dishes as plastic ones can cause problems with acne etc. When you first get them home keep them in an enclosed space with everything they need so they know where their litter tray is. If you re going to use collars make sure they are the quick release ones so they dont hang themselves. Are they going to be indoor cats? I take it you have chosen them so where are the pics ?????:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Shell195 said:


> I wouls use hooded litter trays as kittens really do kick litter about:bash:
> Rather than a furminator for kittens I would use a soft brush and a comb so they get used to the idea of grooming before you furminate them  Make sure you use pot,glass or stainless steel dishes as plastic ones can cause problems with acne etc. When you first get them home keep them in an enclosed space with everything they need so they know where their litter tray is. If you re going to use collars make sure they are the quick release ones so they dont hang themselves. Are they going to be indoor cats? I take it you have chosen them so where are the pics ?????:lol2:


Yeah I was planning on getting the enclosed ones to try to stop the dog as from investigating as well!

Ok I will start with a soft brush before attacking them :whistling2:

We used the ceramic ones with our old cat so I think I will get some more of them for the kittens.

They are going to be house cats, I have never had completely house cats so it will be an experience! Thinking about it thought I dont think they will need a collar as they will be staying in.

They will be 5 months when I get them as my friends cat had kittens and she has be struggling to rehome some of the kittens and its taken a few months for my mum to be happy to having cats in the house again after our old boy passed away a few months ago.

I only have one rubbish picture at the moment but I need to get some more!

They need names as well. Boy at the front and girl at the back


----------



## sammy1969

Awww they are so cute the ginger Tabby is just like my Gizmo who is a very special man and the only one of my cats who is officaially mine the other 4 are the oh's but must admit the female is stunning too. I would still advise collars as even Gizmo and Nero and if they are anyhting like these two you wont always see them get out as both can be very sneeky and so a collar and tag is a godsend should they do so and a better bet of them coming back to oyu as is microchiping of course. As for names in our case most of our pets are named after mythological beings including gods etc of norse and greek mythology so it can be hard for me to suggest as i hate the usual names you get for binger tabbies like garfield etc I think he is a bag puss lol and she is a jasimine personally lol dont know why but they ar ehte names that come to me but i know the others are good at thinking of names


----------



## em_40

I have just gotten a kitten, and it is my first house cat too! 

We only got him yesterday but he has not ben house trained at all, but there has been not one accident yet. It's like he just knew he shouldn't poop on carpet :lol2: He just meows a lot when he needs something and we pop him in the litter tray, but he picked it up very quickly and has been using it over night. We used biocatolet but that was mainly 'cause we already had it for the degus. It's not that easy to spot clean though. 


They are beautiful by the way!! The ginger one looks like my cats brother (my cousins cat) his name is Rolo. The female looks a bit like a neighbours cat, her name is poppy. But poppy is much rounder. hehe


----------



## RhianB87

sammy1969 said:


> Awww they are so cute the ginger Tabby is just like my Gizmo who is a very special man and the only one of my cats who is officaially mine the other 4 are the oh's but must admit the female is stunning too. I would still advise collars as even Gizmo and Nero and if they are anyhting like these two you wont always see them get out as both can be very sneeky and so a collar and tag is a godsend should they do so and a better bet of them coming back to oyu as is microchiping of course. As for names in our case most of our pets are named after mythological beings including gods etc of norse and greek mythology so it can be hard for me to suggest as i hate the usual names you get for binger tabbies like garfield etc I think he is a bag puss lol and she is a jasimine personally lol dont know why but they ar ehte names that come to me but i know the others are good at thinking of names


These two will be my first cats, the rest have been family cats. I will be getting them microchipped as well when I get the nutering costs out of the way. My friend is trained at doing it so hopefully it wont be to much. 

I like names with meaning but I always give animals stupid names (I have a Boris, a Stan, a Mrs gecko and a mr and mrs fish!)


----------



## sammy1969

I will sa the local cpl may be able to help with nueturing as will the RSPCA beleive it or not but I think you need to be on certain benefits to qualify but their are also a few nueturing clinics around that do it cheaper than the vets but I have never felt comfortable with using one but you may find on e in your area though. I think the vets charge between £80 and £100 for males but I have never had queens so dont know how much she will be but I expect some else will. 
You are in for so much fun with these being your first soul ownership kitties and beleive me at their age they are still very much kittens. Males never seem to grow up lol. Females I cant say about lol. I have an 18 month old male who thinkshe is 18 weeks and looks like he is 18 years lol and a nearly four year old who think he is about six weeks at times but then he is autistic so we make allowances for him. 
I must admit I was never a cat person till these five little tykes came in to my life as a pair a single then a pair. THe first being between 9 and 12 weeks the single 9 weeks and the pair just four weeks but they have all given me such joy and although I still prefer dogs I am very much a cat person now as well. Just dont do what I did and take on five at one time as it can be hectic and as shell and Eileen have told me I am very lucky mine are so content most of the time in a small two bed flat as usually it will never work.

As for names i dont think oyur choices are silly i have had a few like that in my time too lol not declaring them though.

Oh and Eileen I forgot to say thaqnk you for your post earlier regarding DI sahe doesnt look too good this evening to behonest but hopefully it is just where she is still in shock. Hopefully the antibiotics willkick in soon to help her feel a bit more happy fingers crossed


----------



## Amalthea

I got the appointment through for my first scan!!!! January 11th!!! :2thumb:


----------



## em_40

Whey!! very exciting!!


----------



## Amalthea

I know, right!! *bounces*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I got the appointment through for my first scan!!!! January 11th!!! :2thumb:



OMG the same day as mine! What time?


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> OMG the same day as mine! What time?


No way!!! :2thumb: Mine's at 1:20pm


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It seems very quiet on here after fb:lol2:


Huh, whats this about??? Do tell...... :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

FallenAngel said:


> Ok I will start with a soft brush before attacking them :whistling2:
> 
> We used the ceramic ones with our old cat so I think I will get some more of them for the kittens.
> 
> They are going to be house cats, I have never had completely house cats so it will be an experience! Thinking about it thought I dont think they will need a collar as they will be staying in.
> 
> They will be 5 months when I get them as my friends cat had kittens and she has be struggling to rehome some of the kittens and its taken a few months for my mum to be happy to having cats in the house again after our old boy passed away a few months ago.
> 
> I only have one rubbish picture at the moment but I need to get some more!
> 
> They need names as well. Boy at the front and girl at the back
> 
> image


You will need to buy a comb, preferably a metal one for your girl as she looks semi-longhaired and that hair can matt between the legs. In my opinion, after a lifetime of slh cats i've never used anything but a metal comb on mine. I find soft brushes no good at all, they just 'slide' over the top of the coat. The boy is a short hair, so will not need much grooming, other than when he's moulting and a rubber curry comb would probably work better than a brush.

To be honest, when my cats were moulting, long or short hairs I always had great results outside on the patio table just stroking them with a good old pair of Marigolds. However, having found the advantage of a furminator on our LH GSD I would have bought one for the cats if they'd been out years ago

To be honest if you intend to keep them as housecats I wouldn't get collars for them - none of my cats have every worn a collar..

And as far as litter is concerned after trying almost every make of litter over the last 25 years, I use Oko Plus. It's wood based, but it's a very light clumping litter, so you pick up both wees and poos and then just top the litter up when it gets low. Honestly we never smell it and we have a litter tray in the living room.



em_40 said:


> I have just gotten a kitten, and it is my first house cat too!
> 
> We only got him yesterday but he has not ben house trained at all, but there has been not one accident yet. It's like he just knew he shouldn't poop on carpet :lol2: He just meows a lot when he needs something and we pop him in the litter tray, but he picked it up very quickly and has been using it over night. We used biocatolet but that was mainly 'cause we already had it for the degus. It's not that easy to spot clean though.


In my time breeding cats I had 24 litters of kittens and I never house trained a single one - I put a litter tray in with them when they were 3 weeks old and beginning to wean and they just worked it out themselves with a little help from mum.



sammy1969 said:


> Oh and Eileen I forgot to say thaqnk you for your post earlier regarding DI sahe doesnt look too good this evening to behonest but hopefully it is just where she is still in shock. Hopefully the antibiotics willkick in soon to help her feel a bit more happy fingers crossed


Fingers crossed she's OK. I think Wee Jeemy _might _be on the mend. I'm sure his foot and leg doesn't look quite so swollen now, but the toes are very deep red and yucky, but he seems a bit chirpier in himself and tucked into mashed tater and lamb gravy tonight with gusto, so I'm hoping the anti-biotics are kicking in now! 



Amalthea said:


> No way!!! :2thumb: Mine's at 1:20pm


Does that mean we will get to see 2 baby scans on the same day! :jump:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *You will need to buy a comb, preferably a metal one for your girl as she looks semi-longhaired and that hair can matt between the legs. In my opinion, after a lifetime of slh cats i've never used anything but a metal comb on mine. I find soft brushes no good at all, they just 'slide' over the top of the coat.* The boy is a short hair, so will not need much grooming, other than when he's moulting and a rubber curry comb would probably work better than a brush.
> 
> To be honest, when my cats were moulting, long or short hairs I always had great results outside on the patio table just stroking them with a good old pair of Marigolds. However, having found the advantage of a furminator on our LH GSD I would have bought one for the cats if they'd been out years ago
> 
> To be honest if you intend to keep them as housecats I wouldn't get collars for them - none of my cats have every worn a collar..
> 
> And as far as litter is concerned after trying almost every make of litter over the last 25 years, I use Oko Plus. It's wood based, but it's a very light clumping litter, so you pick up both wees and poos and then just top the litter up when it gets low. Honestly we never smell it and we have a litter tray in the living room.
> 
> In my time breeding cats I had 24 litters of kittens and I never house trained a single one - I put a litter tray in with them when they were 3 weeks old and beginning to wean and they just worked it out themselves with a little help from mum.
> 
> Fingers crossed she's OK. I think Wee Jeemy _might _be on the mend. I'm sure his foot and leg doesn't look quite so swollen now, but the toes are very deep red and yucky, but he seems a bit chirpier in himself and tucked into mashed tater and lamb gravy tonight with gusto, so I'm hoping the anti-biotics are kicking in now!
> 
> Does that mean we will get to see 2 baby scans on the same day! :jump:


When I said about a soft brush I imagined young kittens:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Awww I am so pleased wee jeemy seems to be on the mend still have my fingers crosssed for his speedy recovery now. Di seems to be picking up slightly too but then she will suddenly sit for over an hour like she is at deaths door. At this moment she is running through tubes as if nothing has happened but she keeps stopping and panting hard and is favouring her front leg. I dont know if she is playing me for a fool or not tbh as I keep giving her little treats just to spoil her if she does pass away.


----------



## feorag

Morning!!


Shell195 said:


> When I said about a soft brush I imagined young kittens:lol2:


I did wonder about that, but you do know I wasn't contradicting your advice, I didn't even check to see if you said "soft", cos i thought you just said "a brush" and Angel lol: I was going to abbreviate that to FA, until I realised the connotations:lol replied "soft brush" :blush:

Well good news in the Welsh household as Wee Jeemy's foot is nearly back to normal size! :2thumb: It's still inflamed, but not the horrible deep red/purple colour it was yesterday and look heaps better. So much so that I think I'll put him back in the big cage with Dougal after a short re-introduction on the settee with me. It's just the climbing that bothers me because obviously he can only grip with one hind foot when he's climbing, but I'm sure he'll manage.

How's Di this morning, Sammy?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning!!I did wonder about that, but you do know I wasn't contradicting your advice, I didn't even check to see if you said "soft", cos i thought you just said "a brush" and Angel lol: I was going to abbreviate that to FA, until I realised the connotations:lol replied "soft brush" :blush:
> 
> Well good news in the Welsh household as Wee Jeemy's foot is nearly back to normal size! :2thumb: It's still inflamed, but not the horrible deep red/purple colour it was yesterday and look heaps better. So much so that I think I'll put him back in the big cage with Dougal after a short re-introduction on the settee with me. It's just the climbing that bothers me because obviously he can only grip with one hind foot when he's climbing, but I'm sure he'll manage.
> 
> How's Di this morning, Sammy?


might be worth leaving it a bit longer Eileen , incase he aggravates it again. Would be awful if after making progress he makes it worse again.

ETA if theres inflammation problems, metacam might be of help


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone
DI is still with us today but is very very quiet she looks very hunched and seems to have a bit of problems with eating so I have been giving her a few softened with water bits of food and a little bit of yoghurt a probiotic one she looks awful but I still have everything crossed for her. 
I am so pleased wee jeemy is really on the mend Eileen I love his name btw


----------



## ami_j

just a thought i have been having sam maybe theres something underlying wrong with Di hence bubbles bad reaction too her. maybe she tried to drive her out due to illness


----------



## feorag

I did find myself wondering that too, Jaime - given animals 'ability' to tell when there's something "not quite right" with another one.


----------



## sammy1969

To be honest I hadn't thought of that until i read your posts I know she is quite old for a gerbil and it is possible her age is now catching up with her so maybe you are both right in your thinking I willadmit I know very little about things that affect gerbils health wise apart from the obvious ie mites tumours etc but if it is something else i just wouldnt have a clue.


----------



## RhianB87

Thanks for all the advice, I wont bother with collars for them then.

I must have a metal comb somewhere for the dog... Its one of those things that was more than likely brought years ago and has just lived in a drawer because he hated it :whistling2:

I will try with a softer one to start off with because I have no idea if they have ever been brushed but will also include a metal one for her. 

Where can you get that cat litter? One tray will be in the living room so it would be great if it doesnt smell! 

I am getting rather excited! I might pop over and visit them again tomorrow and try to get some better photos of them!


----------



## sammy1969

I found it in pampurred pets but only a smallish bag think it was around 10 litre size but oyu can also get it online from zooplus in larger sizes


----------



## RhianB87

sammy1969 said:


> I found it in pampurred pets but only a smallish bag think it was around 10 litre size but oyu can also get it online from zooplus in larger sizes


Ok cool. There is a pampurred pets near me so I will go in there first :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I get mine in the biggest size back from North West discount Pet Foods in Blackpool. They used to deliver it free, but they've stopped delivering this far north, so I buy 2 bags at a time which they can fit in a box and send to me for £5, so I think that's pretty good. A large bag lasts me a couple of months anyway.

My son decided to try it, having been told by us just how economical it was, so it lasted much longer than other litters and how little it smelled. He found it at PaH in a smaller bag and bought it to try, cos he only has 1 little cat. He's now changed to it permanently because he too finds it lasts longer.


----------



## RhianB87

feorag said:


> I get mine in the biggest size back from North West discount Pet Foods in Blackpool. They used to deliver it free, but they've stopped delivering this far north, so I buy 2 bags at a time which they can fit in a box and send to me for £5, so I think that's pretty good. A large bag lasts me a couple of months anyway.
> 
> My son decided to try it, having been told by us just how economical it was, so it lasted much longer than other litters and how little it smelled. He found it at PaH in a smaller bag and bought it to try, cos he only has 1 little cat. He's now changed to it permanently because he too finds it lasts longer.


 
I will give it a try, maybe get a smaller bag at first then if it works I will order a bigger bag. Need to find a place to store it as well if I get a big bag!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning!!I did wonder about that, but you do know I wasn't contradicting your advice, I didn't even check to see if you said "soft", cos i thought you just said "a brush" and Angel lol: I was going to abbreviate that to FA, until I realised the connotations:lol replied "soft brush" :blush:
> 
> Well good news in the Welsh household as Wee Jeemy's foot is nearly back to normal size! :2thumb: It's still inflamed, but not the horrible deep red/purple colour it was yesterday and look heaps better. So much so that I think I'll put him back in the big cage with Dougal after a short re-introduction on the settee with me. It's just the climbing that bothers me because obviously he can only grip with one hind foot when he's climbing, but I'm sure he'll manage.
> 
> How's Di this morning, Sammy?


 
Of course I didnt think that Eileen:gasp: Im so glad Jeemy is on the mend:no1:



sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> DI is still with us today but is very very quiet she looks very hunched and seems to have a bit of problems with eating so I have been giving her a few softened with water bits of food and a little bit of yoghurt a probiotic one she looks awful but I still have everything crossed for her.
> I am so pleased wee jeemy is really on the mend Eileen I love his name btw


Poor Di


----------



## feorag

FallenAngel said:


> I will give it a try, maybe get a smaller bag at first then if it works I will order a bigger bag. Need to find a place to store it as well if I get a big bag!


Don't forget to start them off on the litter they use at home though.

A good idea is to literally bring home the contents of the litter tray they are using and put that in your litter tray so it has their smell in it. Then add some of the Oko Plus a bit at a time until you've got just over half the tray full of Oko and the kittens are settled and using the litter tray quite happily and then throw all the old stuff out and re-fill it with the new.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Don't forget to start them off on the litter they use at home though.
> 
> A good idea is to literally bring home the contents of the litter tray they are using and put that in your litter tray so it has their smell in it. Then add some of the Oko Plus a bit at a time until you've got just over half the tray full of Oko and the kittens are settled and using the litter tray quite happily and then throw all the old stuff out and re-fill it with the new.


 
Blast you woman, you just cant help crossposting with me everytime:lol2: (it was exactly the same time as I posted too:gasp


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Of course I didnt think that Eileen:gasp: Im so glad Jeemy is on the mend:no1:


Phew! I'm relieved about that! :2thumb: . :grin1:



Shell195 said:


> Blast you woman, you just cant help crossposting with me everytime:lol2: (it was exactly the same time as I posted too:gasp


He he!


----------



## RhianB87

feorag said:


> Don't forget to start them off on the litter they use at home though.
> 
> A good idea is to literally bring home the contents of the litter tray they are using and put that in your litter tray so it has their smell in it. Then add some of the Oko Plus a bit at a time until you've got just over half the tray full of Oko and the kittens are settled and using the litter tray quite happily and then throw all the old stuff out and re-fill it with the new.


I thought about doing that but wasnt sure but I definatly will. I need two cat and some poo :whistling2:

Thanks for all of the advice so far as well : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Just caught up on the thread And I did have to chuckle at you two Shell and Eileen the number of times you two cross post and say the same thing is quite funny lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody  What have I missed? I am so tired at the moment.... And eating like a horse!! I actually took a nap today after work :blush:


----------



## feorag

FallenAngel said:


> I thought about doing that but wasnt sure but I definatly will. I need two cat and some poo :whistling2:


Every kitten that left my house left with a bag of goodies. Obviously all their paperwork (pedigrees, registrations certificates), the food they were eating, a worm tablet, a piece of their blanket, a toy, a picture of them taken every week from the day they were born and a bag of used litter! :lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> Just caught up on the thread And I did have to chuckle at you two Shell and Eileen the number of times you two cross post and say the same thing is quite funny lol.


We are clones living identical lives on the other side of England! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody  What have I missed? I am so tired at the moment.... And eating like a horse!! I actually took a nap today after work :blush:


Poor you - I remember this so well. I was so tired when I was pregnant with Iain and I felt like sh*t for 6 months actually! But I could have knocked doors out of windows for the last 3 months!


----------



## sammy1969

Di has just died I cant beleive she is gone but obviously Bubble's attack was too much for her to cope with. I know she was only a gerbil but I am in tears over it. I am going to miss her so much


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh I see I thought you were twins lol and had a psychic connection but your explanation is much better lol


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Di  I'm so sorry, Sammy 

I have had a low blood sugars all day, as well, so am super drained


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad to hear Jeemy seems to be on the mend Eileen.

Sorry to here that Di passed away Sam


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you both I am so gutted she was very subdued and in a way I expected it but it still really hurts which was not something I expected tbh even though she has beenwith me for nearly four years and was one of the first pets Glyn ever bought me as a present when he first moved in so she was special


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I should be used to Eileen and I mirroring each other but its still kinda weird!

Sam sorry to hear about little Di 

Jen, I remember falling asleep whenever I sat down. I hated being pregnant but loved giving birth(Im wierd like that:whistling2


----------



## RhianB87

sammy1969 said:


> Di has just died I cant beleive she is gone but obviously Bubble's attack was too much for her to cope with. I know she was only a gerbil but I am in tears over it. I am going to miss her so much


So sorry to hear that she passed away. I have been reading about what happened and you obviously cared a lot for her but in the end it was just to much for her. She is at peace now.



feorag said:


> Every kitten that left my house left with a bag of goodies. Obviously all their paperwork (pedigrees, registrations certificates), the food they were eating, a worm tablet, a piece of their blanket, a toy, a picture of them taken every week from the day they were born and a bag of used litter! :lol2:


I bet you had a few people wonder why the crazy cat lady was giving them poo :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Di has just died I cant beleive she is gone but obviously Bubble's attack was too much for her to cope with. I know she was only a gerbil but I am in tears over it. I am going to miss her so much


awww RIP Di


----------



## Amalthea

I am struggling with low blood sugars, as well, so feeling extra limp. Gonna call the diabetic nurse when I get home. And prolly take a nap :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I am struggling with low blood sugars, as well, so feeling extra limp. Gonna call the diabetic nurse when I get home. And prolly take a nap :blush:


Are you feeling any better now?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Just tired  Didn't end up having my nap, either.... Took the mutt for a long walk instead. Good plan, yes? :lol:


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone! I had no time to come on here this morning cos I slept in! :blush:

I set my alarm last night for 8:00am, but somehow when I was pressing all the buttons to do that I must have also pressed the one that switches the alarm off! I woke up before the alarm (obviously) and was dead chuffed that I'd woken up that early, until I was awake enough for logic to step in.

Then I realised how hard it was to wake up to the alamr which I'd set for 8:00am on Monday to take Wee jeemy to the vet and looked at the time - it was 9:15am - I was supposed to leave the house at 9:10 at the latest! :gasp:

You've never seen an old woman of my age move so fast! :roll2: Fortunately the agricultural college students hadn't arrived when I got there, so I wasn't actually late! :lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> Di has just died I cant beleive she is gone but obviously Bubble's attack was too much for her to cope with. I know she was only a gerbil but I am in tears over it. I am going to miss her so much


Aw Sammy I'm so sorry. Maybe she was ill and that's why the other gerbil attacked her, rather than the attack precipitated her death?

RIP Di! 


FallenAngel said:


> I bet you had a few people wonder why the crazy cat lady was giving them poo :lol2:


If it would help my kittens settle at their new home, I'd have given them a shovel full of sh*t! :lol2: 


Amalthea said:


> I am struggling with low blood sugars, as well, so feeling extra limp. Gonna call the diabetic nurse when I get home. And prolly take a nap :blush:


Oh dear, how do you feel now?


----------



## Amalthea

*points up* We've cross posted, Eileen


----------



## Amalthea

Dunno if any of you use HMV, but here's a decent deal, if you do.... Costs £10, but you get £20 to spend :2thumb:

https://share.livingsocial.com/deals/210568?ref=conf-jp&rpi=40573022


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> *points up* We've cross posted, Eileen


:gasp:

I forgot to tell you all that Wee Jeemy's foot is just beautiful this morning. It's back to its normal size, almost all the redness has gone and there's barely any scabs at all :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news!!


----------



## feorag

Thanks! I can't tell you how relieved I am - I wouldn't have given you diddleysquat for that foot looking almost normal today after the way it looked on Sunday night!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp:
> 
> I forgot to tell you all that Wee Jeemy's foot is just beautiful this morning. It's back to its normal size, almost all the redness has gone and there's barely any scabs at all :gasp:


 

Thats excellent news:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad to hear that Jeemy's foot is prettymuch back to normal Eileen : victory:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I've got a day off today! :jump:

No childy minding (again!), no Sanctuary obligations, no Anyday Anne meeting - just me and the dog and a loads of jobs to catch up on! :sad:

So I'm off to make Gift voucher cards for The Sanctuary, cos we are trying to push our "guided tours" and "wildlife experience days" as we just don't think it's worth opening to the public generally any longer, especially as everyone seems to be predicting that next year is going to be financially worse! :gasp:

A couple of large Christmas presents to wrap - all my jewellery stuff to put away so that we can see the dining table surface for the first time in probably a year! :blush: Christmas cards to write, snakes to spot clean - don't really want to go on as I've become depressed just thinking about it! :lol2:

Did I say I had a day off? :crazy:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! I've got a day off today! :jump:
> 
> No childy minding (again!), no Sanctuary obligations, no Anyday Anne meeting - just me and the dog and a loads of jobs to catch up on! :sad:
> 
> So I'm off to make Gift voucher cards for The Sanctuary, cos we are trying to push our "guided tours" and "wildlife experience days" as we just don't think it's worth opening to the public generally any longer, especially as everyone seems to be predicting that next year is going to be financially worse! :gasp:
> 
> A couple of large Christmas presents to wrap - all my jewellery stuff to put away so that we can see the dining table surface for the first time in probably a year! :blush: Christmas cards to write, snakes to spot clean - don't really want to go on as I've become depressed just thinking about it! :lol2:
> 
> Did I say I had a day off? :crazy:


:lol2: That will keep you busy all day! Im off to the sanctuary later but until then I have to clean too:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Morning  I actually got to have a lie in!!! Still tired, but I needed that!!!


----------



## feorag

I firmly believe in pregnancy you have to let your body tell you what it needs and if you are tired, then you should rest. I was still working full time when I had Iain and didn't have that choice, but I know how much I would have loved to stay in bed on the odd occasion when i'd been up being sick through the night etc


----------



## Amalthea

I agree... Jen (the boss at work) has said that if I get too tired to let her know and she'll give my extra hours to the Christmas temp, but we really need the money, as well. So I'll just get the extra sleep when I can. If it means taking naps, then so be it...


----------



## em_40

When I was pregnant I convieniently had all of my paid holiday left to take so I got to leave a month before I would have had to otherwise. I was being sick all day and night though so I had a lot of days off before then too.
How far along are you? Did you say first scan is in Jan so not far?


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I agree... Jen (the boss at work) has said that if I get too tired to let her know and she'll give my extra hours to the Christmas temp, but we really need the money, as well. So I'll just get the extra sleep when I can. If it means taking naps, then so be it...


I've been working thirteen hour shifts every day since last thursday as we had a big inspection coming up..my first day off will be Saturday..supposed to be going Christmas shopping but may have to send Will with a list I'm that exhausted. I've never been this stiff and sore in my life so to top it all off I think I'm coming down with the flu  What I wouldn't give to work part time..or a lottery win..I'll happily settle on a lottery win.


----------



## cloggers

Sounds like your both having a bit of a rough time. Hope it starts to improve soon 

Guys I've got a bit of a dilemma, I've been invited to a Christmas party next week, and we've gone for a 'posh' dress code for a change. Lads are all sorted with bow ties and dinner jackets, and girls are all in posh dresses and the like. But I dont dress up! I'm the one that turns up in jeans and a hoody, what the hell do I wear for a posh party?!


----------



## Amalthea

I'm just under 9 weeks along now  

I feel ya, Katie!! Knackered! Just feel wrung out. 

Not sure what to go for in the way of dressy. I'm crap at things like that *lol* skinny jeans, shirt, waist coat, and boots?


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Sounds like your both having a bit of a rough time. Hope it starts to improve soon
> 
> Guys I've got a bit of a dilemma, I've been invited to a Christmas party next week, and we've gone for a 'posh' dress code for a change. Lads are all sorted with bow ties and dinner jackets, and girls are all in posh dresses and the like. But I dont dress up! I'm the one that turns up in jeans and a hoody, what the hell do I wear for a posh party?!


Haha I was like this when I went to the sanctuary ball:lol2: You need to go shopping for a posh frock:2thumbAsk your friends what they are wearing)


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I'm just under 9 weeks along now
> 
> I feel ya, Katie!! Knackered! Just feel wrung out.
> 
> Not sure what to go for in the way of dressy. I'm crap at things like that *lol* skinny jeans, shirt, waist coat, and boots?


 
You cant wear jeans for a posh do:gasp:

ETA you could wear posh pants though


----------



## cloggers

Shopping?! Frock?!!? 
Do you know what that's asking of me :gasp:
It's just annoying, because literally we'll all dress up and then it will just be one of our usual parties, so completely pointless. We're not going anywhere, it's just at one of the lads uni flats!

Probably gonna be posh pants, one of my rare 'fancy tops', a jacket an i'll be stubborn and wear my converse :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I said I am crap at things like that :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys!

We've been to our ringcraft training club tonight, for the last session of the year & the Dog Of The Year event! Our president, Brenda, had a devastating event this week. She had to have 2, yes TWO, of her Miniature Pinschers put to sleep due to old age/illness. We all know, having 1 dog put to sleep is heart-breaking, but I can't imagine how poor Brenda must have felt having 2 taken from her, & just before Christmas. She found it very hard tonight, she said she nearly didn't come. Her one remaining Min Pin is also missing his mates.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We've been to our ringcraft training club tonight, for the last session of the year & the Dog Of The Year event! Our president, Brenda, had a devastating event this week. She had to have 2, yes TWO, of her Miniature Pinschers put to sleep due to old age/illness. We all know, having 1 dog put to sleep is heart-breaking, but I can't imagine how poor Brenda must have felt having 2 taken from her, & just before Christmas. She found it very hard tonight, she said she nearly didn't come. Her one remaining Min Pin is also missing his mates.


 
Thats so sad


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats so sad


I know, I really felt for her tonight. She's such a lovely woman.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We've been to our ringcraft training club tonight, for the last session of the year & the Dog Of The Year event! Our president, Brenda, had a devastating event this week. She had to have 2, yes TWO, of her Miniature Pinschers put to sleep due to old age/illness. We all know, having 1 dog put to sleep is heart-breaking, but I can't imagine how poor Brenda must have felt having 2 taken from her, & just before Christmas. She found it very hard tonight, she said she nearly didn't come. Her one remaining Min Pin is also missing his mates.


poor woman


----------



## feorag

Morning all. It seems there was another glitch on here last night because this thread came up on my computer as having no new posts so, cos I had nothing to say, I didn't look at it, then I get up this morning and there was loads of chat. Does that ever happen to anyone else, or is it just me? :crazy:

Katie, no wonder you're knackered if you've been doing thirteen hours shifts, that would be knackering without the early stages of pregnancy thrown into the melting pot! :gasp:

Chloe can you not just go and buy a pair of 'dressy' black trousers and wear your fancy top? A pair of black trousers in your wardrobe never comes in wrong.

Colin I feel for poor Brenda - losing an animal you love is hard enough at any time, but to lose 2 together is a double whammy.


----------



## Amalthea

"Morning" everybody  I've been up for ages, just not come and posted :lol: I feel less knackered today, but still not myself. It's snowing!!!!!  

I need a bit of advice for Gromit (my pigeon).... He's about ready to go... Just needs to feather up under his wings, but he can fly. What do I do? It's cold outside!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen I think its just you it happens to :roll2:

Well its not only snowed here, its heavy and its stuck :gasp: Steves just taken Dolly out for a walk in it and now shes obsessed and keeps asking to go in the garden:lol2:
Im off to the sanctuary soon but Im not looking forward to it as none of the roads are gritted:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> "Morning" everybody  I've been up for ages, just not come and posted :lol: I feel less knackered today, but still not myself. It's snowing!!!!!
> 
> I need a bit of advice for Gromit (my pigeon).... He's about ready to go... Just needs to feather up under his wings, but he can fly. What do I do? It's cold outside!!


 
I wouldnt even thnk of releasing him while its like this. Isnt there a rescue near you with other pigeons in an aviary (awaiting release) he could join? Swan rescue in Southport would put him in their pre-release aviary if you dont mind travelling a bit.


----------



## Amalthea

I could give them a ring and see what they say... I'll have to find somewhere for him. I don't have enough room for him to really stretch his wings on his own without me about (and I'm trying to not spend too much time with him). He also still needs to put weight on. He's so slim... Even with getting fatty foods that he eats with gusto.


----------



## cloggers

Haha! Gromit is a great name! 
I think that's probably what I'm gonna do Eileen. Though now undecided as to wether i'm even going, got a txt off the organiser mentioning there's a girl going that I have a bit of bad history with, and could I be civil with her for the evening. I'm pretty sure I can, if she doesnt make any snide remarks, which she will. So not sure yet!


----------



## Zoo-Man

FFS, some moron in the classified section is selling "a proven breeding pair of marmosets". When you open the thread & read on, you find out the male is a Common Marmoset & the female is a rarer Black-Eared Marmoset!!! :bash: I couldn't help but post on the ad asking why they would purposely breed worthless hybrids, but that they wouldnt have been worthless to the OP when they were selling the hybrid babies.


----------



## feorag

Colin, it never ceases to amaze me what people do where animals are concerned.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin, it never ceases to amaze me what people do where animals are concerned.


I bet I get a warning for all my posts on the For Sale thread :roll:


----------



## em_40

I reported it the other day asking if there was any rules regarding what can be sold as 'a breeding pair' there isn't I take it...


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I bet I get a warning for all my posts on the For Sale thread :roll:


You see that's what ssipes me off with the no posting on classified threads unless you want what's for sale.

So many people on here assume that someone selling a baby critter is well informed and well intentioned on that critter and that's not always the case and I think people who disagree with what the sellers are doing should be able to point out to buyers that they aren't doing it right! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

em_40 said:


> I reported it the other day asking if there was any rules regarding what can be sold as 'a breeding pair' there isn't I take it...


I doubt it'll be removed. As we've said in the thread, not everyone has a problem with hybridisation. Shame.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You see that's what ssipes me off with the no posting on classified threads unless you want what's for sale.
> 
> So many people on here assume that someone selling a baby critter is well informed and well intentioned on that critter and that's not always the case and I think people who disagree with what the sellers are doing should be able to point out to buyers that they aren't doing it right! :bash:


I agree Eileen, its wrong. I agree that comments like "aww how cute" should not be allowed on the classified threads, but when its actually a correction or other info that is beneficial to the animal or buyer, then I see no problem at all.


----------



## em_40

Edit: I'm not sure what I was writing was allowed


----------



## Zoo-Man

em_40 said:


> Edit: I'm not sure what I was writing was allowed


Why, what were you going to post? Naughty words?


----------



## em_40

No it didn't. Was just quite angry and presumptous. 
Think that people should know what they are buying into and with hybrids I think sooner or later they get sold as pure, and if the buyer doesn't even know it controversial then it will probably happen relatively quickly.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh Colin http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/789350-chihuahua-puppies.html Will's grandma has been wanting to get a small dog but there's no way we'd risk unregistered puppies, especially on a breed where people are going ridiculously small to look 'cuter' :? But I was just curious as to what colours those dogs are actually classified as? The Chi shades always throw me through a loop as I struggle telling the difference.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree Eileen, its wrong. I agree that comments like "aww how cute" should not be allowed on the classified threads, but when its actually a correction or other info that is beneficial to the animal or buyer, then I see no problem at all.


Neither do I Colin - so many people make mistakes when they buy an animal for the first time, but if there was a post saying that the seller isn't doing it right, they might think more about it.

It's not as if the sellers are paying RFUK to advertise their puppies, so I don't see the problem.



Esarosa said:


> Oh Colin http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/789350-chihuahua-puppies.html


Will be ready to go on the 23rd December :gasp: :bash: Wrong on every level as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Shell195

Classified does my head in:bash: Weve now closed for rehoming at the sanctuary until the new year, much to some peoples annoyance:lol2: They really dont like the fact that we wont allow them to give our animals as Christmas presents:bash:

We had good news today, our 2 Leukemia positive kittens blood tests have come back from Glasgow as negative:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Oh Colin http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/789350-chihuahua-puppies.html Will's grandma has been wanting to get a small dog but there's no way we'd risk unregistered puppies, especially on a breed where people are going ridiculously small to look 'cuter' :? But I was just curious as to what colours those dogs are actually classified as? The Chi shades always throw me through a loop as I struggle telling the difference.


Hi Katie, I've already seen that ad, & I must admit, I was tempted to write a post on it. The breeder has sold Chi pups on here before, but I can't quite remember why I wasn't keen on them then. The 'unusual chocolate/cream' pup will almost certainly end up as a fawn sable or cream sable. Chi pups change a lot. You certainly have to be careful with seemingly many morons starting to breed Chis for money.

ETA, just looked again at that Chi pup ad, & something doesn't sit right with me...... the OP's final post stating they'll have some KC registered puppies for sale in 2-3 months..... mmmmmmm...... 

"Money money money, must be funny, in a rich man's world.."


----------



## feorag

Especially when you look at what they say they will be charging for those KC registered puppies. Don't the KC have a register for breeders to register dogs they think should not be bred from, the same as we cat breeders have? Cos that's usually the only reason why people sell non-registered kittens?? Why would you not register puppies when you can charge twice the price?? It doesn't make sense!!


----------



## Amalthea

Gary just got back from walking Diesel absolutely shaking with anger... Yet another staff had Diesel around the throat. Gary said that he thinks Diesel would be dead if he hadn't been wearing a collar, cuz that's what the dog had hold of for the most part. The owner of the dog didn't apologise or anything... Poor Gary started crying when he was telling me what happened, cuz of the noises coming from our son. It isn't a dog he's ever seen before, so we're not sure who it is. He didn't recognise either the dog or the owner.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Gary just got back from walking Diesel absolutely shaking with anger... Yet another staff had Diesel around the throat. Gary said that he thinks Diesel would be dead if he hadn't been wearing a collar, cuz that's what the dog had hold of for the most part. The owner of the dog didn't apologise or anything... Poor Gary started crying when he was telling me what happened, cuz of the noises coming from our son. It isn't a dog he's ever seen before, so we're not sure who it is. He didn't recognise either the dog or the owner.


 
Poor Diesel, is he ok? and poor Gary  Its certainly not Diesels fault he got attacked as he was fine with my 3 when we all went to Formby. Some people who own aggressive dogs need to learn how to control them:bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Especially when you look at what they say they will be charging for those KC registered puppies. Don't the KC have a register for breeders to register dogs they think should not be bred from, the same as we cat breeders have? Cos that's usually the only reason why people sell non-registered kittens?? Why would you not register puppies when you can charge twice the price?? It doesn't make sense!!


 
Dog breeders can have the puppies registration papers endorsed which would mean that the new owners couldnt register any puppies they bred from an endorsed dog.


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> Poor Diesel, is he ok? and poor Gary  Its certainly not Diesels fault he got attacked as he was fine with my 3 when we all went to Formby. *Some people who own aggressive dogs need to learn how to control them:bash:*


No, some people just need to be shot.

Hope Diesel and Gary are ok.


----------



## Amalthea

He's fine. Gary's shaken up, though. Said the noises coming from Diesel really did it. This is the second staffy that has seriously gone for him though. Gary said he had te other dog around her neck trying to get her off and even he couldn't get her off. Diesel is a happy boy cuz he got a side of lamb as we were leaving for Gary's Christmas do.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Gary just got back from walking Diesel absolutely shaking with anger... Yet another staff had Diesel around the throat. Gary said that he thinks Diesel would be dead if he hadn't been wearing a collar, cuz that's what the dog had hold of for the most part. The owner of the dog didn't apologise or anything... Poor Gary started crying when he was telling me what happened, cuz of the noises coming from our son. It isn't a dog he's ever seen before, so we're not sure who it is. He didn't recognise either the dog or the owner.



Poor Gary & Diesel. We've been there with Lady before and it was traumatic for Will too due to the noises and feeling helpless. It made him refuse to take her out on his own. The owner of the two dogs said to him 'it's your own fault, next time get a dog that defends itself'. Lucky I wasn't with him as I'd probably have been locked up after her saying that. Hope Diesel doesn't end up too traumatised by it and Gary too *man hugs* to him.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Gary just got back from walking Diesel absolutely shaking with anger... Yet another staff had Diesel around the throat. Gary said that he thinks Diesel would be dead if he hadn't been wearing a collar, cuz that's what the dog had hold of for the most part. The owner of the dog didn't apologise or anything... Poor Gary started crying when he was telling me what happened, cuz of the noises coming from our son. It isn't a dog he's ever seen before, so we're not sure who it is. He didn't recognise either the dog or the owner.


Oh, poor Diesel and poor Gary - what an awful start to the evening for him! I hope they're both OK!



Shell195 said:


> Dog breeders can have the puppies registration papers endorsed which would mean that the new owners couldnt register any puppies they bred from an endorsed dog.


That's what I thought. And what I always think when I see non-registered puppies and kittens being offered for sale is - someone's bought themselves a cheap, pet quality bitch/queen and are breeding from it to make money! :bash:


----------



## feorag

Last off, first on, I don't know whether to :jump: or  - where is everyone?? :lol2:

Well it's a lovely bright sunny day here, a bit of wind, but not a cloud in the sky, so no doubt it'll be "brass monkey" temperatures outside!

We are halfway through the big clear up and decorate (Christmas) the house, so mayhem reigns. I've finally finished writing all my Christmas cards, apologies to those who get them late. Finished, washed, dried and packaged Mowgli's new jumper, Shell, so they'll all get posted off.

Still got loads of clearing away to do - the beads and jewellery equipment is now boxed and in the loft and for the first time for months I can see the dining room table surface! Yeh!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry :lol: was at Gary's work's do last night and didn't get home til late. 

Diesel is completely fine today


----------



## feorag

That's good to know! :2thumb: It hasn't left him with an aggressive suspicion of strange dogs??


----------



## Shell195

Thanks Eileen :2thumb:

I have bought some Christmas cards today so need to write and post them so I imagine they will all be late:bash: I just dont feel christmassy at all


----------



## Amalthea

He can be a bit funny with some dogs, anyways  

My cards will be late this year, too *oops*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> He can be a bit funny with some dogs, anyways
> 
> My cards will be late this year, too *oops*


 
He was ok with my 3 wasnt he ?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I have bought some Christmas cards today so need to write and post them so I imagine they will all be late:bash: I just dont feel christmassy at all





Amalthea said:


> My cards will be late this year, too *oops*


:2thumb: So glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> He was ok with my 3 wasnt he ?


Yeah... It has been since he's been neutered. And it's only sometimes. Usually he's completely fine, but every now and then, he'll take an instant dislike to another dog and he'll never be friends with that dog (usually male... although the one that had him yesterday was female). We can redirect him pretty easily, though, which is good.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... It has been since he's been neutered. And it's only sometimes. Usually he's completely fine, but every now and then, he'll take an instant dislike to another dog and he'll never be friends with that dog (usually male... although the one that had him yesterday was female). We can redirect him pretty easily, though, which is good.


 
Bitches arent usually aggressive to males:gasp:

Diesel probably thought my Rottie male was to stupid to bother with:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Bitches arent usually aggressive to males:gasp:
> 
> Diesel probably thought my Rottie male was to stupid to bother with:lol2:


I always thought it was the other way around! :crazy:

Well I'm off to our local garden centre for the day to do our final fundraising of 2011. We are doing our usual tombola - are providing 2 Santa Clauses - 1 for the grotto and 1 to have tea with the children :gasp: - and I'm face painting - so a busy day loom we hope!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, he hasn't ever had issues with females. This one just went for him  and locked on. He used to love all staffies, but now he can be dubious of them


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another reason those Chi pups may not be registered is if the bitch has had more than 2 c-sections, because in January 2012 the KC is bringing a new rule out whereby they will not register pups from bitches that have already had 2 c-sections. 

Jen, how awful for poor Gary & Diesel. I can understand Gary's upset at Diesel's noises on being attacked - I HATE the sound of a dog yelping in pain, it goes right through me!!! 

I haven't been online for 2 days, as on Saturday I was at a dog show all day (Clark was at work) & afterwards had to get home, see to the animals, get ready & go pick up Clark as it was the Christmas do of our training club's officers & commitee. We had a 3 course meal & entertainment by an ABBA tribute. Then yesterday, the internet was buggering up & we couldn't get online.


----------



## Amalthea

Just been to the pet shop Bindi came from to just have a look while I was waiting for the bus. He has one kitten in that looks so much like Bindi I burst into tears. She came running to the glass crying for love and rubbing herself against the glass.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Another reason those Chi pups may not be registered is if the bitch has had more than 2 c-sections, because in January 2012 the KC is bringing a new rule out whereby they will not register pups from bitches that have already had 2 c-sections.


How can they police that though, Colin? Do you have to declare the pups were born by c-section? I don't see how that works?



Amalthea said:


> Just been to the pet shop Bindi came from to just have a look while I was waiting for the bus. He has one kitten in that looks so much like Bindi I burst into tears. She came running to the glass crying for love and rubbing herself against the glass.


That man will never change! :bash: Poor kitten! :sad:

Well, we certainly had a busy day! No idea how much we made yet, but we were left with about 12 tombola prizes out of 126 when we started, so that was good! :2thumb: I painted all day from about 10:45 until 4:30, with a break for lunch, but the afternoon was a bit quieter.

Now I'm home, having shopped on the way and I'm cream crackered! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> How can they police that though, Colin? Do you have to declare the pups were born by c-section? I don't see how that works?


Here Eileen Veterinary Reporting Of Caesarean Sections - The Kennel Club


----------



## Amalthea

I just wanted to take her home... Broke my heart when I walked away from her.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I just wanted to take her home... Broke my heart when I walked away from her.


Its horrible but you know that the kitten would just be replaced with another of you bougt it hun


----------



## Amalthea

I know... But she was Bindi three years ago.


----------



## Amalthea

Awwwww!!! :flrt:

Preloved | lurcher pups - greyhound, collie - some merle for sale in Rotherham, South Yorshire, UK


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I always thought it was the other way around! :crazy:
> 
> Well I'm off to our local garden centre for the day to do our final fundraising of 2011. We are doing our usual tombola - are providing 2 Santa Clauses - 1 for the grotto and 1 to have tea with the children :gasp: - and I'm face painting - so a busy day loom we hope!


 
Bitches may snap at males but they dont usually attack them! It sounds like you had a busy day :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Just been to the pet shop Bindi came from to just have a look while I was waiting for the bus. He has one kitten in that looks so much like Bindi I burst into tears. She came running to the glass crying for love and rubbing herself against the glass.


Poor kitten, why not call the enviromental health office as they arent supposed to keep them in the window anymore:bash:


Amalthea said:


> Awwwww!!! :flrt:
> 
> Preloved | lurcher pups - greyhound, collie - some merle for sale in Rotherham, South Yorshire, UK


 
Soooo cute:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

He's got one window for kittens and one for rabbits and guinea pigs (which are, of course, mixed)...

Aren't those puppies adorable?!?


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Here Eileen Veterinary Reporting Of Caesarean Sections - The Kennel Club


I thought that was the only way they could actually police it - just didn't know whether they'd actually contact the BVA to arrange it. :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> Bitches may snap at males but they dont usually attack them! It sounds like you had a busy day :2thumb:


Yes, but bitches having a go at dogs is far more likely than the other way around, I meant??

Jen, Shell's right - they shouldn't be in the window - I bet that's cos it's Christmas, so they're hoping to get an impulse buyer.

And Colin's right - he'll just get more and keep getting more!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I know buying the one wouldn't help anybody, but that one.... But she really did break my heart.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I know buying the one wouldn't help anybody, but that one.... But she really did break my heart.


I can absolutely believe that! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Redecorated Rosie's tank... Thought you guys would like to see


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I thought that was the only way they could actually police it - just didn't know whether they'd actually contact the BVA to arrange it. :2thumb:
> Yes, but bitches having a go at dogs is far more likely than the other way around, I meant??
> 
> Jen, Shell's right - they shouldn't be in the window - I bet that's cos it's Christmas, so they're hoping to get an impulse buyer.
> 
> And Colin's right - he'll just get more and keep getting more!! :bash:


 
A bitch will snap but its not usual for them to go in for the kill unless its another bitch (2 unspayed bitches fighting isnt a pleasant thing to see:devil



Amalthea said:


> Redecorated Rosie's tank... Thought you guys would like to see
> 
> image


That looks fab:2thumb: I need to do my cages as they look so boring next to yours. Have you kept in touch with Cilla ?
Those pups are gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I still speak to her from time to time on fb


----------



## ami_j

Trouble, showing his softer side:lol2:

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## feorag

Aw bless him! :flrt: He looks so cute, and relaxed and happy! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Trouble, showing his softer side:lol2:
> image
> image
> image
> image


 

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt: I need cuddles too:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwwwwwwwwwww!!! :flrt:


----------



## em_40

So cute  My rats were viscious little things :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Trust Eileen to cross post again:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Gggrrrrr, our washing machine is playing up! Its stopped emptying the water out. I've already had a flood once today when I opened the door, so when Clark came home from work we pulled the machine out & checked the outflow pipe for blockages. None found, so it looks like its a valve fault. :devil:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aw bless him! :flrt: He looks so cute, and relaxed and happy! :2thumb:





Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt: I need cuddles too:flrt:





Amalthea said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww!!! :flrt:





em_40 said:


> So cute  My rats were viscious little things :blush:


he proper loves me...but i have been holding him since :









































all i have to do is talk to him when he is in the cage and he usually bruxes :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Gggrrrrr, our washing machine is playing up! Its stopped emptying the water out. I've already had a flood once today when I opened the door, so when Clark came home from work we pulled the machine out & checked the outflow pipe for blockages. None found, so it looks like its a valve fault. :devil:


annoying!:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> annoying!:devil:


I know, just before Christmas too, & we need to fork out to have some repairs done on the car, so not the best time for the washer to play up.


----------



## Amalthea

I feel your pain, Col... Ours is acting up, too  We've got other things to be paying for at the moment  Also, our living room tv decided to die a couple weeks ago


----------



## sophs87

Need a bit of cat help please..
As you all know i aquired a rather young kitten,
Ive only seen this behaviour about 3-4 times. 
she sleeps in our room with us and when im in bed, duvet over me, watching telly she will sit on my stomach, And suck the Duvet and knead with her paws as if she is feeding ...... What do i do about this? i know its probly because the b*stard who bred her wanted rid to early, but how can i help, i feel really sad for her aswell..!! 
Thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Trust Eileen to cross post again:lol2:


:lol2: I never even noticed that! :lol2: 


Zoo-Man said:


> Gggrrrrr, our washing machine is playing up! Its stopped emptying the water out. I've already had a flood once today when I opened the door, so when Clark came home from work we pulled the machine out & checked the outflow pipe for blockages. None found, so it looks like its a valve fault. :devil:


As has been said, things never go wrong singly or when you've money in the bank and no financial commitments! :roll: 


sophs87 said:


> Need a bit of cat help please..
> As you all know i aquired a rather young kitten,
> Ive only seen this behaviour about 3-4 times.
> she sleeps in our room with us and when im in bed, duvet over me, watching telly she will sit on my stomach, And suck the Duvet and knead with her paws as if she is feeding ...... What do i do about this? i know its probly because the b*stard who bred her wanted rid to early, but how can i help, i feel really sad for her aswell..!!
> Thanks guys :2thumb:


To be honest this kind of behaviour is very hard to stop to be honest. The suckling and kneading will be because she was taken away from her mother too young and is still looking for the comfort from her. 

However, lots of adult cats knead and although a lot of people think that is also caused because the kitten has been taken away from its mother at too young, this isn't always the case. Every cat we've owned for the last 15 years has been bred in this house and has never been taken away from its mother ever, yet they all knead us. I take that as a sign of a happy, contented, relaxed cat who loves us. 

A bit like children - they never stop needing a hug!


----------



## Shell195

sophs87 said:


> Need a bit of cat help please..
> As you all know i aquired a rather young kitten,
> Ive only seen this behaviour about 3-4 times.
> she sleeps in our room with us and when im in bed, duvet over me, watching telly she will sit on my stomach, And suck the Duvet and knead with her paws as if she is feeding ...... What do i do about this? i know its probly because the b*stard who bred her wanted rid to early, but how can i help, i feel really sad for her aswell..!!
> Thanks guys :2thumb:





feorag said:


> :lol2: I never even noticed that! :lol2:
> As has been said, things never go wrong singly or when you've money in the bank and no financial commitments! :roll:
> To be honest this kind of behaviour is very hard to stop to be honest. The suckling and kneading will be because she was taken away from her mother too young and is still looking for the comfort from her.
> 
> However, lots of adult cats knead and although a lot of people think that is also caused because the kitten has been taken away from its mother at too young, this isn't always the case. Every cat we've owned for the last 15 years has been bred in this house and has never been taken away from its mother ever, yet they all knead us. I take that as a sign of a happy, contented, relaxed cat who loves us.
> 
> A bit like children - they never stop needing a hug!


 

Dennis my first ever Sphynx still kneads me and sucks my neck:lol2: He wasnt removed from his mum to early either, he never does it to anyone else, just me:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Mitzi, who was the Leyla kitten I sold to Roz many years ago was a sucker, kneader and dribbler. She was obsessed with sucking Nick's neck (Roz's partner when we first met her) and kneading and they didn't take her until she was 13 weeks old, so again she wasn't removed from her mother.

I don't remember anyone else reporting that their kitten sucked at them (but Mitzi was always totally people oriented from when she was tiny), but almost all of our kittens were kneaders.


----------



## sophs87

Thank god for that..! At least its a sign that she is now happy and content, and that she wuvs me back :flrt:

Thanks guys, i was really worried :2thumb:

Also she isnt growing massively, should i supplement her with anything, she has kitten bikkies all day left out and wet fod 4 times a day?should i add Kitten milk? 
Shes been wormed :notworthy:


----------



## Esarosa

Phoenix still to this day sucks my earlobe and kneads my neck when she's tired. Still freaks my partner out :lol2:


----------



## feorag

All cats are different sizes and weights ranging from as small as 3Kg to as big as 10Kg, although the big ones tend to be pedigree cats like Maine ***** etc. I would say that the average weight for an average adult cat will be about 4Kg.

My breed is supposed to be a lithe, athletic, fine boned breed, so aren't big heavy cats. Do you know what age she is - if you do, weigh her and tell me her weight in grams and I'll tell you how that compares to one of my kittens.

As long as you are feeding her a premium kitten food, she'll grow to the size she's intended to be.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I feel your pain, Col... Ours is acting up, too  We've got other things to be paying for at the moment  Also, our living room tv decided to die a couple weeks ago


You think its a technological conspiracy Jen? Should we meet up & go attack Comet & Currys in retaliation? :devil:


----------



## CE1985F

This is funny!!!!

http://i.imgur.com/H8gmQ.gif


----------



## feorag

He hadn't a hope in Hell of reaching that balcony!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> He hadn't a hope in Hell of reaching that balcony!


Probably cos he was carrying plenty of extra pounds! :blush:


----------



## em_40

Reminds me of Chinese water dragon. He jumps for things legs splayed everywhere, ad he has no hope of reaching it and then splat (usually into the wall trying to get to window sill :lol2: )


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> You think its a technological conspiracy Jen? Should we meet up & go attack Comet & Currys in retaliation? :devil:


Must be!! Even the new boiler can be a pain. I'm free Thursday afternoon! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Must be!! Even the new boiler can be a pain. I'm free Thursday afternoon! :2thumb:


We'll show these appliances we wont take no sh*t! :devil:

:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

oooooo can I come? Can I come?!??

My dryer has just blown up  I'm free all day thursday, I can get a head start!


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> oooooo can I come? Can I come?!??
> 
> My dryer has just blown up  I'm free all day thursday, I can get a head start!


Yes hun, bring your own baseball bat :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Rebellion!!! :lol2:


----------



## ditta

HELLO MY NAME IS DITTA and im recovering .....hoorrayyyyyy, hello everyone, just been told off by jen for not popping in, so here i am popping in to keep you updated...........im getting better, then worse, then better, ............im in a better place atm and am trying my very best to stay here..........my positiveness started last night when jen dragged me kicking and screaming to the cinema........and it was a wonderful evening and really enjoyed hugo and jens company  so onwards and upwards is my plan of action............hello cat chatters.......ive missed you:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

and we have missed you Ditta :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* glad to see you took my admonitions to heart!


----------



## Shell195

Ive not missed you Ditta coz we always chat:flrt: Im still singing that song(tis all your fault) :gasp: Dont ever forget you have loads of friends on here and they do miss chatting to you!!!
Im so glad you enjoyed going out with Jen:no1:


Yesterday I spent some time catching 5 neglected chickens and putting them in the car boot, much to Sophies amusement. They have settled into the sanctuary well and we have already had 2 offers of homes for them in the new year, thats unless the owner comes forward and gives an acceptable excuse as to why they were kept in filthy, rancid conditions and never fed or watered!!!


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone - had a bit of a busy day today. Met Anyday Anne and Linden for lunch and then went to Tesco to do my shopping before the world goes mad! :lol2:

Then home to walk the dog, put all the shopping away, cook tea for everyone and finally managed to sit down and chill.

Elise, Lee & Darcey finally arrived at 7:00 last night. Unfortunately when they got to the Kennels first thing yesterday morning to drop the dog off she realised that her vaccination was 7 days over its due date, so the owner refused to take her. Elise rang the vet and the vet said 7 days wasn't a problem and she'd be OK for the kennels, Elise asked the vet if he would ring the kennels and explain, which he did. Unfortunately the kennel owner said it was regulation that they had to take in dogs which were correctly boostered and so Elise then had to ring the vet back, make an appointment, go to the vets to get Isis boostered and then back to the kennels again to drop her off! So they ended up leaving 2 hours later than they planned, which then caught them in all sorts of traffic problems up the M1.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Evening everyone - had a bit of a busy day today. Met Anyday Anne and Linden for lunch and then went to Tesco to do my shopping before the world goes mad! :lol2:
> 
> Then home to walk the dog, put all the shopping away, cook tea for everyone and finally managed to sit down and chill.
> 
> Elise, Lee & Darcey finally arrived at 7:00 last night. Unfortunately when they got to the Kennels first thing yesterday morning to drop the dog off she realised that her vaccination was 7 days over its due date, so the owner refused to take her. Elise rang the vet and the vet said 7 days wasn't a problem and she'd be OK for the kennels, Elise asked the vet if he would ring the kennels and explain, which he did. Unfortunately the kennel owner said it was regulation that they had to take in dogs which were correctly boostered and so Elise then had to ring the vet back, make an appointment, go to the vets to get Isis boostered and then back to the kennels again to drop her off! So they ended up leaving 2 hours later than they planned, which then caught them in all sorts of traffic problems up the M1.


 
Stupid kennels, boosters in dogs are still valid for 3 weeks after their due date:bash:

Mowglis fab new jumper and your christmas card arrived today , thankyou:no1: Let me know how much I owe you


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Ditta!!! :gasp: I forgot to say hello and how good it was to hear from you!

It's ridiculous isn't it Shell! We all know a dog who's had regular annual boosters probably has sufficient antibodies in their system by the time they're 8 year old anyway! 

Even the vet rang and said Isis would be fine, but because their regulations say the dog has to be boostered, the kennel owners wouldn't take her! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

I got your card today Eileen, Thank you.


----------



## feorag

You're welcome Jaime - yours arrived here last week.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ditta, glad to see you popping in! Do it more often!

Indy is well & truly in season & is flirting with Dexter like mad, standing for him & flagging her tail. Luckily, he isn't yet an experienced working boy so isn't getting it right, bless him. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> You're welcome Jaime - yours arrived here last week.


Did you like the Squirrel on the front


----------



## Shell195

Eileen did you see my post about Mowglis jumper arriving:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone
Sorry lost net yet again so not been online till today when i finally arrived at mums for xmas. My animals are a complete disaster at moment, after the girl gerbils attacked each other the two younger girls went back together fine and I hae had no more problems with them but the next night the two brother who have been together for 4 years decided they were going to attack each other and so now they are now separated for good. Thinking nothing else could go wrong I was doing up a new viv for two new beardies that had just arrived 20 minutes before hand as a xmas pressy from my mum. I placed them in with two small other baby beardies that i had for a week only to turn round to find one of the two that i had a week was trying to eat head first the smaller of the two new babies. Literally within a minute of me placing it in there so i could set up the viv for the newbies. I thought it had died to be honest a it looked like it had stopped breathing and the damage looked very severe but as we went to inter her she took a huge breath and is still alive two days later much to everyone surprise even the vets are shocked but she is eating with assistance a she has lost one eye and has a badly brusied jaw.
Oh Jaimi I need your addy as i cant find it anywhere so please send it me thankyou as your card is waiting here to be sent off and you are the last one lol
Eileen thanky ou for your card it arrived today and to everyone who has sent so far yours are all on there way lol


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone - me childminding for the afternoon as Paul has physio and Roz is working flat out in the build up to Christmas.


ami_j said:


> Did you like the Squirrel on the front


I did indeed - it made me smile at the thought of my littlle 'uns!! 


Shell195 said:


> Eileen did you see my post about Mowglis jumper arriving:whistling2:


I did indeed, Shell, but then forgot to post, as I also forgot to acknowledge Ditta's post! :blush:

I don't want anything for the jumper, cos it was left over wool from something else, so cost me nothing, but a couple of night's knitting, so don't worry about it. It can be Mowgli's Christmas present, but please don't tell Dennis or Harley - I would want them to feel neglected! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone - me childminding for the afternoon as Paul has physio and Roz is working flat out in the build up to Christmas.I did indeed - it made me smile at the thought of my littlle 'uns!!
> I did indeed, Shell, but then forgot to post, as I also forgot to acknowledge Ditta's post! :blush:
> 
> I don't want anything for the jumper, cos it was left over wool from something else, so cost me nothing, but a couple of night's knitting, so don't worry about it. It can be Mowgli's Christmas present, but please don't tell Dennis or Harley - I would want them to feel neglected! :lol2:


 
If you are sure:gasp: Thats lovely, Mowgli says thankyou(hes wearing it as we speak). I do like the new design as they fit better, Thankyou:notworthy:

I will get a photo of him in it shortly:flrt: I wish I had more time before Christmas as watching them sat round the radiator they could have been a photo on a card as "The 3 wisemen":lol2:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> It can be Mowgli's Christmas present, but please don't tell Dennis or Harley - I *would* want them to feel neglected! :lol2:


Oh buggar another typo that totally changes the meaning of the sentence. Of course I meant to type "wouldn't want them to feel neglected!"

Seriously Shell, it hasn't got me anything and my time is free and you've always paid more than I ask for everything I've made for you, so I couldn't take your money!

Did you mean the roll neck, welt and sleeves instead of the rib ones - cos that's the only thing I did differently?

Maybe they should have red & green matching jumpers for a Chrismtas card? :lol2:


----------



## ditta

well i have met a new lady and its very early days but i like her and she likes me........she still needs to be approved by shell, but things are looking a little brighter for me ...............:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Ditta! :2thumb:

That's great news! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh buggar another typo that totally changes the meaning of the sentence. Of course I meant to type "wouldn't want them to feel neglected!"
> 
> Seriously Shell, it hasn't got me anything and my time is free and you've always paid more than I ask for everything I've made for you, so I couldn't take your money!
> 
> Did you mean the roll neck, welt and sleeves instead of the rib ones - cos that's the only thing I did differently?
> 
> Maybe they should have red & green matching jumpers for a Chrismtas card? :lol2:


 
Haha I never even noticed the typo:lol2: Yes and the underneath is a bit shorter than the top. Im gonna take a photo later of all 3 boys, each in a different coloured stripey jumper 



ditta said:


> well i have met a new lady and its very early days but i like her and she likes me........she still needs to be approved by shell, but things are looking a little brighter for me ...............:flrt:


I will get my overhead light and special chair ready to interrogate her:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Haha I never even noticed the typo:lol2: Yes and the underneath is a bit shorter than the top. Im gonna take a photo later of all 3 boys, each in a different coloured stripey jumper
> 
> 
> 
> I will get my overhead light and special chair ready to interrogate her:whistling2:


your overhead light will have to be on roof she very tall LOL


----------



## Esarosa

Ooo promising news Ditta..how is she with the animoos (as Will calls them)? Sadly enough that was the thing with Will, when he first came to the house he HAD to be good with the animals...I was like a single mother the way I was acting :lol2:, if he was no good with the animals it wouldn't have worked..I'm such a prat :blush:

Well morning sickness chose a fine week to come back, but once again I've got another chest infection which isn't helping. So everytime I sneeze or cough *shudder*

3 Sleeps till we tell the family....very nervous/paranoid/excited/giddy...all of the above generally. I wanted to wait until the first scan, which is at 13 weeks but Will wants to tell them Sunday...so we've compromised. I kinda wish we'd told them before they bought everything for christmas dinner though, as his mum was telling me what she'd got and it was a case of 'oh sounds gorgeous'...oh crap I won't be allowed that lol.Loads of scrummy food/alcohol/cheeses etc, and she's gone out and bought a bottle of baileys for us both to share and some advocat for me (i'm the only one who drinks snowballs!). So I'm feeling a tad guilty atm.

Had Mr.Boiler man out today to sort the boiler out, he's back tomorrow to fnish the job and I just hope *fingers and toes crossed* that this sorts it once and for all. Wouldn't mind it's been working for the last few weeks, but with a baby we just can't risk it conking out for days at a time then deciding to work. So it needed sorting. No hot water or heating till tomorrow now in theory, so washing the mane tonight will be fun. It's like being three again in the kitchen sink lol.


Ooo Shell can't wait for sphnyxy jumper piccys :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yes and the underneath is a bit shorter than the top. Im gonna take a photo later of all 3 boys, each in a different coloured stripey jumper


Now that's curious, cos the pattern is exactly the same as the previous one - the only thing I did differently was to knit roll trimming instead of rib???

Katie, don't you worry - that Advocat will keep to wet the baby's head with! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone
Well finally have all my xmas presents and i did it all in one day too which is even better so now all ready for xmas just need to wrap them now.Thankfully Glyn's mum has loads of wrapping paper and never lets me buy any lol. Tomorrow we get to see our youngest nephew up this way Connor who says he loves Uncle Glyn as he plays bricks with me and cars. He is really sweet for a 3 year old who is into everything. Saturday we have to baby sit him whilst mum goes to get the last minute xmas bits she needs so that shoud be fun.


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> well i have met a new lady and its very early days but i like her and she likes me........she still needs to be approved by shell, but things are looking a little brighter for me ...............:flrt:


Whoo hoo! So come on, we want details....

:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hey peeps, hope you all have a good xmas.
Not gonna be on much over the xmas so might aswell say it now.: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry lost net yet again so not been online till today when i finally arrived at mums for xmas. My animals are a complete disaster at moment, after the girl gerbils attacked each other the two younger girls went back together fine and I hae had no more problems with them but the next night the two brother who have been together for 4 years decided they were going to attack each other and so now they are now separated for good. Thinking nothing else could go wrong I was doing up a new viv for two new beardies that had just arrived 20 minutes before hand as a xmas pressy from my mum. I placed them in with two small other baby beardies that i had for a week only to turn round to find one of the two that i had a week was trying to eat head first the smaller of the two new babies. Literally within a minute of me placing it in there so i could set up the viv for the newbies. I thought it had died to be honest a it looked like it had stopped breathing and the damage looked very severe but as we went to inter her she took a huge breath and is still alive two days later much to everyone surprise even the vets are shocked but she is eating with assistance a she has lost one eye and has a badly brusied jaw.
> Oh Jaimi I need your addy as i cant find it anywhere so please send it me thankyou as your card is waiting here to be sent off and you are the last one lol
> Eileen thanky ou for your card it arrived today and to everyone who has sent so far yours are all on there way lol


Oh dear, not much luck with animals being friendly to one another at your house eh Sam? Naughty critters!


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> your overhead light will have to be on roof she very tall LOL


Shes a giant:gasp:



Esarosa said:


> Ooo promising news Ditta..how is she with the animoos (as Will calls them)? Sadly enough that was the thing with Will, when he first came to the house he HAD to be good with the animals...I was like a single mother the way I was acting :lol2:, if he was no good with the animals it wouldn't have worked..I'm such a prat :blush:
> 
> Well morning sickness chose a fine week to come back, but once again I've got another chest infection which isn't helping. So everytime I sneeze or cough *shudder*
> 
> 3 Sleeps till we tell the family....very nervous/paranoid/excited/giddy...all of the above generally. I wanted to wait until the first scan, which is at 13 weeks but Will wants to tell them Sunday...so we've compromised. I kinda wish we'd told them before they bought everything for christmas dinner though, as his mum was telling me what she'd got and it was a case of 'oh sounds gorgeous'...oh crap I won't be allowed that lol.Loads of scrummy food/alcohol/cheeses etc, and she's gone out and bought a bottle of baileys for us both to share and some advocat for me (i'm the only one who drinks snowballs!). So I'm feeling a tad guilty atm.
> 
> Had Mr.Boiler man out today to sort the boiler out, he's back tomorrow to fnish the job and I just hope *fingers and toes crossed* that this sorts it once and for all. Wouldn't mind it's been working for the last few weeks, but with a baby we just can't risk it conking out for days at a time then deciding to work. So it needed sorting. No hot water or heating till tomorrow now in theory, so washing the mane tonight will be fun. It's like being three again in the kitchen sink lol.
> 
> 
> Ooo Shell can't wait for sphnyxy jumper piccys :flrt:


 
I didnt realise you hadnt told the family yet, its a nice time to tell them though:2thumb: I hope you feel better soon x



feorag said:


> Now that's curious, cos the pattern is exactly the same as the previous one - the only thing I did differently was to knit roll trimming instead of rib???
> 
> Katie, don't you worry - that Advocat will keep to wet the baby's head with! :2thumb:


The other one was the same, I just forgot to mention it:blush: They are different to Dennis and Harleys previous ones though arent they?



sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone
> Well finally have all my xmas presents and i did it all in one day too which is even better so now all ready for xmas just need to wrap them now.Thankfully Glyn's mum has loads of wrapping paper and never lets me buy any lol. Tomorrow we get to see our youngest nephew up this way Connor who says he loves Uncle Glyn as he plays bricks with me and cars. He is really sweet for a 3 year old who is into everything. Saturday we have to baby sit him whilst mum goes to get the last minute xmas bits she needs so that shoud be fun.


I went Christmas shopping today too:2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Whoo hoo! So come on, we want details....
> 
> :lol2:


Shes very tall:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey peeps, hope you all have a good xmas.
> Not gonna be on much over the xmas so might aswell say it now.: victory:


Hey Shaun, nice to hear from you. Same to you mate. : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Shaun, nice to hear from you. Same to you mate. : victory:


 
haha thanks dude.


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I cant believe Im first on:gasp: Not much planned for today as Im at the sanctuary later then food shopping:whip:

Jen can STO be kept in a wooden viv? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/793033-ideas-spare-viv-3.html


----------



## Zoo-Man

Our friend Zoe was in hospital last night after an Old English Sheepdog bit her facewhile she was putting a collar on it in her pet shop. :gasp: She needed surgery. We're just waiting to see whats happened.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Our friend Zoe was in hospital last night after an Old English Sheepdog bit her facewhile she was putting a collar on it in her pet shop. :gasp: She needed surgery. We're just waiting to see whats happened.


 

Bloody hell, thats awful


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bloody hell, thats awful


She said the dog's canine teeth ripped her nose, & she was waiting to go to the plastic surgery department.


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone - my cold or whatever it was that I had last months has come back with a vengeance and I can't stop coughing. I've hardly slept all night (cos Barry's has come back to, so he's coughing as well!) cos it's kept me awake and now I'm cream crackered. Got loads I need to do, but can't find the enthusiasm! :roll:


Shell195 said:


> The other one was the same, I just forgot to mention it:blush: They are different to Dennis and Harleys previous ones though arent they?


Are they? I thought I used the same pattern and just put less stitches on it? However, I think I'm more getting the hang of knitting these things now, so maybe I'm just getting better???



Zoo-Man said:


> Our friend Zoe was in hospital last night after an Old English Sheepdog bit her facewhile she was putting a collar on it in her pet shop. :gasp: She needed surgery. We're just waiting to see whats happened.


:gasp: Good God, Colin - how awful! :gasp: I hope she's OK!!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> She said the dog's canine teeth ripped her nose, & she was waiting to go to the plastic surgery department.


Ouch, not good. I hope shes ok:grouphug: When people bring their dogs for collar fittings at the sanctuary shop we now let the owners do it due to being threatened by to many nasty dogs


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone - my cold or whatever it was that I had last months has come back with a vengeance and I can't stop coughing. I've hardly slept all night (cos Barry's has come back to, so he's coughing as well!) cos it's kept me awake and now I'm cream crackered. Got loads I need to do, but can't find the enthusiasm! :roll:Are they? I thought I used the same pattern and just put less stitches on it? However, I think I'm more getting the hang of knitting these things now, so maybe I'm just getting better???
> 
> :gasp: Good God, Colin - how awful! :gasp: I hope she's OK!!


 
Yes they are different, I just checked and yes you certainly have got the hang of knitting them:no1:

I hope you feel better soon, there seems to be so many repetitive bugs about at the minute:bash: Thats what happens when we get wet mild weather, Im beginning to think that snow would be a better option:whip:

GET WELL SOON Eileen and Barry x


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone - my cold or whatever it was that I had last months has come back with a vengeance and I can't stop coughing. I've hardly slept all night (cos Barry's has come back to, so he's coughing as well!) cos it's kept me awake and now I'm cream crackered. Got loads I need to do, but can't find the enthusiasm! :roll:Are they? I thought I used the same pattern and just put less stitches on it? However, I think I'm more getting the hang of knitting these things now, so maybe I'm just getting better???
> 
> :gasp: Good God, Colin - how awful! :gasp: I hope she's OK!!


Oh dear, I hate those irritating cold-type ailments that keep popping up - hope you & Barry are feeling better soon.



Shell195 said:


> Ouch, not good. I hope shes ok:grouphug: When people bring their dogs for collar fittings at the sanctuary shop we now let the owners do it due to being threatened by to many nasty dogs


I don't blame you Shell


----------



## feorag

Thanks both of you! :2thumb: Unfortunately Barry has to work between Chrissie and New Year, so he's got to go back to work on Wednesday. Not a lot of time to rest up and for me too, cos I've got Christmas to deal with!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thanks both of you! :2thumb: Unfortunately Barry has to work between Chrissie and New Year, so he's got to go back to work on Wednesday. Not a lot of time to rest up and for me too, cos I've got Christmas to deal with!


Bummer!

Your card has just arrived Eileen, thanks. And thanks Sammy, yours has too. Which reminded me I forgot to send you one, very sorry hun! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Bummer!
> 
> Your card has just arrived Eileen, thanks. And thanks Sammy, yours has too. Which reminded me I forgot to send you one, very sorry hun! :blush:


 
:gasp: s:censor:t,Ive forgotten to post mine:bash: I will do it tomorrow then you can keep them unopened until next year:lol2:

Ive just remembered Ive not even posted my families cards :bash:


----------



## feorag

Mine came from you today Sammy! :2thumb:

We've been out for a lovely meal tonight - an indian KBG deal that cost me £10 for £50's worth of food and it was lovely.

Unfortunately the night was slightly soured by the fact that we weren't back in the house for 10 minutes, when the baby crawled over to Skye and he snacked at her, leaving a bump on the side of her forehead from his tooth! To say i was gutted is an understatement.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Mine came from you today Sammy! :2thumb:
> 
> We've been out for a lovely meal tonight - an indian KBG deal that cost me £10 for £50's worth of food and it was lovely.
> 
> Unfortunately the night was slightly soured by the fact that we weren't back in the house for 10 minutes, when the baby crawled over to Skye and he snacked at her, leaving a bump on the side of her forehead from his tooth! To say i was gutted is an understatement.


Naughty dog:bash: Hes usually good with her so maybe hes now scared as shes mobile?


----------



## feorag

We are wondering if it is maybe jealousy, as he's very attention seeking now that he's discovered how nice attention is?

When they were here in November, she was crawling around and on one occasion even went over and sit beside him leaning back on him and he was fine about it.

This time he's snapped a couple of times, when she's maybe crawled on his tail or foot, but not in a way that has made me think he was actually going for her, but tonight he definitely snacked towards her and that's really worrying.

We've discussed it - Elise says she now doesn't trust him and thinks he should be pts - Barry says you don't put a dog to sleep without making any sort of attempt to prevent what happened happening again and he thinks it's a temporary thing while Darcey is so small, as maybe Skye doesn't see her as being 'above him' as he's never done anything like this with any of the other children.


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> We are wondering if it is maybe jealousy, as he's very attention seeking now that he's discovered how nice attention is?
> 
> When they were here in November, she was crawling around and on one occasion even went over and sit beside him leaning back on him and he was fine about it.
> 
> This time he's snapped a couple of times, when she's maybe crawled on his tail or foot, but not in a way that has made me think he was actually going for her, but tonight he definitely snacked towards her and that's really worrying.
> 
> We've discussed it - Elise says she now doesn't trust him and thinks he should be pts - Barry says you don't put a dog to sleep without making any sort of attempt to prevent what happened happening again and he thinks it's a temporary thing while Darcey is so small, as maybe Skye doesn't see her as being 'above him' as he's never done anything like this with any of the other children.


 
PTS seems harsh until a solution has been looked into. Maybe keep him away from the baby for now tho as a short term measure. Sorry it all sounds rotten at the moment try not to let it overshadow xmas.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Eileen, how awful for you all. I'm with Barry - I don't think any harsh decisions should be made without first trying to rectify things. I understand Elise's concerns though, but she is obviously & rightly acting as a defensive mother. At least little Darcy wasn't hurt as much as she could have been.


----------



## Zoo-Man

My friend Zoe spent ages in the plastic surgery department but is now all stitched up & ok.


----------



## Esarosa

Col glad to hear your friend is recovering.

Eileen sorry to hear about Skye. Lady was similar with Reece when he became mobile. She adored him as an immobilebaby but as a noisy stumbling baby and toddler it just made her very anxious. She was allowed on the sofa anyways so I'd just call her to me and get her higher than him. When that wasn't possible I'd ask her to sit on the floor by my side. Reece adored her so keeping him from her was the real problem. We taught him to be gentle at a very young age and he knew as he started walking not to use her to lean on. We'd just pick him and move him to another area.

I'm with Col you don't put a healthy dog down without fully exploring your options. For us lady was a very anxious rescue dog who had an awful start, so I suppose we did make allowances that we wouldn't do otherwise


----------



## CE1985F

Morning all,

I'm at work having fun! We're all playing games aswell as taking a few calls! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Get some work done!!!!

Clark just sent me this link, I thought it was CGI'd or something, but no. And features a Chihuahua!
Stuart the Salsa Dancing Dog - YouTube


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone - I'm not long out of bed!! :gasp: I woke up at 8:00 and heard Barry in the shower, turned over and fell asleep again and didn't wake up until 12:25 :gasp: I know it was cos I needed it and I think it was my subsconscious telling me that Barry was up to be 'host' to Elise and Lee, so I could relax and obviously I did! :gasp:

I agree that we shouldn't give up on Skye over one incident which fortunately ended up a lot better than it could have been. Up until last night if he was wary about her being near him he would 'yip' and get up and move away. The problem is compounded because Elise's Isis is great with the baby and follows her around, letting her sit on her etc, so Darcey presumably feels that she can behave the same with Skye. 

We feel that by keeping him locked out of the room when the baby is up is a sort of backward step, so have decided to muzzle him when she is in the room, so that he can't actually 'tooth' her and we are just being extra vigilant, not that we weren't being vigilant in the first place, because he is definitely an upredictable dog! We hope that if he remains around her, but isn't in a position to harm her, things will gradually improve and then once she's properly walking hopefully he will be the same with her as he is with Ellie.


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone - I'm not long out of bed!! :gasp: I woke up at 8:00 and heard Barry in the shower, turned over and fell asleep again and didn't wake up until 12:25 :gasp: I know it was cos I needed it and I think it was my subsconscious telling me that Barry was up to be 'host' to Elise and Lee, so I could relax and obviously I did! :gasp:
> 
> I agree that we shouldn't give up on Skye over one incident which fortunately ended up a lot better than it could have been. Up until last night if he was wary about her being near him he would 'yip' and get up and move away. The problem is compounded because Elise's Isis is great with the baby and follows her around, letting her sit on her etc, so Darcey presumably feels that she can behave the same with Skye.
> 
> We feel that by keeping him locked out of the room when the baby is up is a sort of backward step, so have decided to muzzle him when she is in the room, so that he can't actually 'tooth' her and we are just being extra vigilant, not that we weren't being vigilant in the first place, because he is definitely an upredictable dog! We hope that if he remains around her, but isn't in a position to harm her, things will gradually improve and then once she's properly walking hopefully he will be the same with her as he is with Ellie.


Wow you must have needed the sleep How she treats Isis would explain why she is not afraid of dogs at all. I didn't mean to sound know it all about locking the dog out, sorry. I'm sure it will all work out for you.


----------



## feorag

No need to apologise at all - it was my first reaction to separate them too, but because my daughter lives in Surrey, when she visits the baby is in the house 24/7 while they are here, so keeping them separate cannot be guaranteed, but we just thought that wasn't the solution to the problem.

She needs to learn that she cannot stand or climb on the dog and he needs to learn that he has to treat her as a member of his family and bad behaviour will not be tolerated!


----------



## Esarosa

Merry Christmas Eve one and all.

Bus stopped off in town to pick passengers up and there was a lady at the bus stop asking anyone and everyone if they would take a puppy from her. Apparently she'd bought it for her and her son for Christmas and didn't have her partners permission, so he told her to get rid of it. She just kept going 'please someone I don't want money for him just a good home'...No I didn't bring him home, I resisted...but why do people insist on buying animals as presents...annoys me so much


----------



## feorag

Katie - that beggars belief! 

Merry Christmas Eve to everyone too. Darcey has just gone to bed and we are sitting quietly having a drink before we start to bring all the pressies downstairs!


----------



## Shell195

That sounds like a good plan Eileen:2thumb:

Katie I would have given in and taken the pup but once it was home I think Steve would insist we kept it. Far to many pups and kittens are advertised ready for Chrstmas :bash:

I still dont feel like its Christmas, missing Chris to much


----------



## Shell195




----------



## feorag

:lol2: Christmas cat! :lol2:
Well everyone is in bed - all Darcey's presents from her parents are in the front of the living room for her to open when she gets up first thing tomorrow morning.

The rest of the presents are covering almost the entire of the dining room floor! :jump:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Christmas cat! :lol2:
> Well everyone is in bed - all Darcey's presents from her parents are in the front of the living room for her to open when she gets up first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> The rest of the presents are covering almost the entire of the dining room floor! :jump:


Can I come to yours for Christmas please:lol2: Ive been on my own all night as Steve fell asleep in the chair so I sent him to bed at 10, Sophie was out so that just left me 

ETA Merry Christmas 

We are having a double christmas next year to make up for this crap one


----------



## feorag

Everyone's in bed here too - just me getting ready to follow them.

But as it's now Christmas Day - merry christmas to you and hope you manage to have a decent one, even though you aren't expecting it!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Everyone's in bed here too - just me getting ready to follow them.
> 
> But as it's now Christmas Day - merry christmas to you and hope you manage to have a decent one, even though you aren't expecting it!!!


 
Thankyou:2thumb: I hope you have a great day and dont forget to let us know what pressies you got:jump:


----------



## ami_j

Merry Christmas guys :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

merry christmas guys!!!


----------



## kemist

Morning everyone and Merry Christmas just got back from friends and got through a bottle of home made damson gin a bottle of whisky couple of cans of beer and a bit of vodka (between 4). I think my head is gonna hurt in the morning but my 4 YO bro doesn't come back til 4 so should be ok for a lie in. Enjoy Xmas everybody!


----------



## Esarosa

I just wanted to wish you all a very merry Christmas. I hope you all have a wonderful day.

I'm wide awake as I fell asleep on the couch yesterday evening, so just hung Will's stocking. It's even to early for the cats who have abandoned me in favour of their good friend sleep.


----------



## Amalthea

Merry Christmas, everybody!!! And this is the end of the busiest week all year for me, so hopefully I'll be a little less MIA :blush: I hope you all get what you wanted and that your day is filled with loved ones xx


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone - hope Santa was good to you all - he was very good to me!!! This morning Darcey opened her presents from her mum and dad and played happily with them all morning. Then when she went upstairs for her morning nap, we opened all our own presents from each other and friends and now we are about to start all over again as Darcey opens her presents from the rest of us.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi all, hope you've all had a good day. 

We had a lovely meal with my family at my parent's house, then back home for a quiet night watching the soaps. Now I'm sat watching my Kylie Minogue Aphrodite tour DVD, & Clark has gone to bed as he's working tomorrow 12:30pm - 9pm.


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> image


Awww, Spyhnx Tower! :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

Shell195 said:


> image


They're soooo beautiful :flrt:

What's their skin maintenance like?


----------



## Shell195

annabel said:


> They're soooo beautiful :flrt:
> 
> What's their skin maintenance like?


They need bathing when they feel greasy, Dennis my original boy isnt to bad at this time of the year as he grows fuzz but Harley gets sweaty and Mowgli(the kitten) gets very greasy. A dirty sphynx smells like sweaty feet


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Awww, Spyhnx Tower! :lol2:


Noooo the Sphynx tower is the floor to ceiling scratcher we have on the landing:lol2:


----------



## Postcard

Shell195 said:


> They need bathing when they feel greasy, Dennis my original boy isnt to bad at this time of the yes he grows fuzz but Harley gets sweaty and Mowgli(the kitten) gets very greasy. A dirty sphynx smells like sweaty feet


Hahaha :lol2: That doesn't sound too bad really at all! Better than fur everywhere! Not sure (my wallet) would want another critter which needs a wardrobe since I'd definitely end up with a wardrobe full of ridiculous cat jumpers :gasp::blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Happy Boxing Day everyone!

Lets hope no foxes are caught today when the sickos in red on horseback take their packs of hounds out on the 'traditional' Boxing day hunt! :devil:

Clark's at work til 9pm, & I'm going out for a meal at our local Sizzling Pub with my sisters, their spouses & kids later.


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone - sadly I'm still feeling like sh*t! :sad: 

Barry woke me at about 9:30 this morning with a cup of water and I turned over and went straight back to sleep and didn't wake up until 12:15pm :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Happy boxing day everyone Hope you all had great xmas days and were all spoilt rotten. Eileen I am so to hear you are not feeling so good today hugsss.
I have had a good xmas this year although I do now have one completely blind beardie who has been named Hope as she refuses to give up on life. Glyn boughtme the most wonderful ring set for xmas it consists of three rings that together form a heart shpe with a single diamond in the middle and each ring has engraved inside it the words I LOVE YOU which is lovely.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well I had a lovely meal with the family - a veggie burger with chips, & then a millionnaires shortbread cake - very tasty, & reasonably priced! Tonight we may be going accross the road to our friend's for a party, as we do every year, but it hasn't been mentioned yet, so not sure if its going ahead.

Sammy, shame about the beardie. It will be difficult, as their hunting is movement-based (like the Jurassic Park T-Rex lol). Good luck with it.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Look, 3 Chis....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Look, 3 Chis....
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:


 
Awwwwww soooooooooo sweet:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw, Colin what a lovely photo! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aw, Colin what a lovely photo! :flrt:


Are you feeling any better?


----------



## feorag

Not really! I think yesterday was my worst day as I felt totally cream crackered! In fact I couldn't even finish my Christmas dinner and then I got a helluva pain in the back of my skull - not sure if it was because of too much coughing, but when I coughed it was excrutiating, so I ended up like a proper granny with a heated up 'wheaty sausage' around my neck and even when I went to bed!

Today I don't feel any better, but i don't feel any worse, so maybe I peaked yesterday and from now I will begin to feel better! Barry started a few days before me and he's just coughing occasionally now, so I think he's on the mend ahead of me!

However, Lee feels pretty bad today and poor Darcey has been running a temperature and coughing a lot, so i think they've both got it now! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Not really! I think yesterday was my worst day as I felt totally cream crackered! In fact I couldn't even finish my Christmas dinner and then I got a helluva pain in the back of my skull - not sure if it was because of too much coughing, but when I coughed it was excrutiating, so I ended up like a proper granny with a heated up 'wheaty sausage' around my neck and even when I went to bed!
> 
> Today I don't feel any better, but i don't feel any worse, so maybe I peaked yesterday and from now I will begin to feel better! Barry started a few days before me and he's just coughing occasionally now, so I think he's on the mend ahead of me!
> 
> However, Lee feels pretty bad today and poor Darcey has been running a temperature and coughing a lot, so i think they've both got it now! :sad:


 
Oh dear thats not good  I hope you all get better soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad you liked the photo ladies!

Eileen, I hope you start to feel better very soon. 

We didn't go to our neighbours party as we do every year, because we didn't hear anything about it, so we figured they must not have been having one.


----------



## CE1985F

BBC News - Polar bear cub is cool in care


----------



## Zoo-Man

That Polar Bear cub is soooo cute! :flrt:

I was just watching a wildlife documentary about theanimals of Yellowstone Park. A wolf pack was being followed by a lone male as one of the females of the pack was in season. The she-wolf met up with the rogue & they mated. As they tied, the pack spotted them. The poor rogue couldn't run away as he was tied to the female, so he ended up dragging her a short distance before the pack caught up withhim & he got a beating, before he popped out of the female & made a quick exit. OOOUUCCHH!!!


----------



## feorag

Poor wolf!! they should have chosen a quieter area! :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

is anyone watching the lady with 700 cats on nat geo wild
sky 528, its upsetting but interesting at the same time too.
sorry if it was already mentioned, just thought it might be worth mentioning.

poor cats


----------



## Shell195

My Mum and Dad spent Christmas in a hotel in Chester. Yesterday my mum tripped on an uneven pavement and has smashed her elbow. She had surgery this afternoon and its now pinned but she has to stay in hospital until at least tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> is anyone watching the lady with 700 cats on nat geo wild
> sky 528, its upsetting but interesting at the same time too.
> sorry if it was already mentioned, just thought it might be worth mentioning.
> 
> poor cats


I heard about that programme & I'd watch it if I had Sky. Certainly sounded like an eye-opener.



Shell195 said:


> My Mum and Dad spent Christmas in a hotel in Chester. Yesterday my mum tripped on an uneven pavement and has smashed her elbow. She had surgery this afternoon and its now pinned but she has to stay in hospital until at least tomorrow


Eek, thats terrible! She should put in a claim to the council.


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear about your mum, Shell! I hope she's OK.

Well, poor Darcey is not so good today, sadly, although we all went out for a meal down on the riverbank in Newcastle tonight and she was so well behaved considering.

However, to show how much she enjoyed her christmas day, here are a couple of photos of her

























And just so you can see how very excited she was this was filmed halfway through Christmas morning, before she was even dressed!!

And just to clarify that yelling had been going on for over 15 minutes BEFORE I decided to go and get the camera and film her!!


Darcey's First Christmas Day - I think she's happy!!! - YouTube


And this is how much she enjoyed the special Christmas Day version of Nana's Trifle!!!

Darcey enjoys her first Christmas dinner - YouTube


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> So sorry to hear about your mum, Shell! I hope she's OK.
> 
> Well, poor Darcey is not so good today, sadly, although we all went out for a meal down on the riverbank in Newcastle tonight and she was so well behaved considering.
> 
> However, to show how much she enjoyed her christmas day, here are a couple of photos of her
> 
> image image image
> 
> 
> And just so you can see how very excited she was this was filmed halfway through Christmas morning, before she was even dressed!!
> 
> And just to clarify that yelling had been going on for over 15 minutes BEFORE I decided to go and get the camera and film her!!
> 
> 
> Darcey's First Christmas Day - I think she's happy!!! - YouTube
> 
> 
> And this is how much she enjoyed the special Christmas Day version of Nana's Trifle!!!
> 
> Darcey enjoys her first Christmas dinner - YouTube


Awww, she's a little gem Eileen! Broodinesss rising, broodiness rising.....

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Bless her she really is a cutie:flrt:I NEED a grandchild :bash:

My mum was in surgery for an hour and a half and is staying in hospital overnight, my dad has already taken photos of the pavement:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Bless he she really is a cutie:flrt:I NEED a grandchild :bash:
> 
> My mum was in surgery for an hour and a half and is staying in hospital overnight, my dad has already taken photos of the pavement:lol2:


Good on your dad! My friend works for Lancashire County Council's highways department & deals with claims like this.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Good on your dad! My friend works for Lancashire County Council's highways department & deals with claims like this.


It happened in Chester city centre


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> It happened in Chester city centre


I know :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Can't believe I'm first on here at 11:28! :gasp:

It's Darcey's first birthday today, so I'm about to go and attempt to make my first egg-free cake!!! 50+ years of baking and I've never made a cake without eggs before!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! Can't believe I'm first on here at 11:28! :gasp:
> 
> It's Darcey's first birthday today, so I'm about to go and attempt to make my first egg-free cake!!! 50+ years of baking and I've never made a cake without eggs before!


 
*Happy 1st Birthday Darcey xx:flrt:*

Why an egg free cake?


----------



## feorag

Do you not remember me telling you way back in June that she'd had a severe allergic reaction to eggs? We were hoping that she might have outgrown it by now, but Lee gave her a bit of icing from the Christmas cake, not knowing that royal icing is made with egg white and she came out in a rash immediately.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Do you not remember me telling you way back in June that she'd had a severe allergic reaction to eggs? We were hoping that she might have outgrown it by now, but Lee gave her a bit of icing from the Christmas cake, not knowing that royal icing is made with egg white and she came out in a rash immediately.


 
Yes now you have said that I do remember. Good luck with the cake:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY TO DARCEY!

I went to my mum's for lunch earlier. The old lady accross the road is going senile & lives alone. My mum watches out for her, visits her, etc. The lady left her house as I was going to leave my parent's house, & went off round the corner so I had to follow her to make sure she was ok. She ended up going to a corner shop, so I waited outside & followed her home. Its such a shame for her. I told my mum if she ever got like that, I'd shoot her!


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY TO DARCEY!
> 
> I went to my mum's for lunch earlier. The old lady accross the road is going senile & lives alone. My mum watches out for her, visits her, etc. The lady left her house as I was going to leave my parent's house, & went off round the corner so I had to follow her to make sure she was ok. She ended up going to a corner shop, so I waited outside & followed her home. Its such a shame for her. I told my mum if she ever got like that, I'd shoot her!


Mummy made you lunch to make up for last night's tea!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Mummy made you lunch to make up for last night's tea!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 
Shut it you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Mummy made you lunch to make up for last night's tea!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:





Zoo-Man said:


> Shut it you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
You 2 need to explain yourselves:whistling2:

I would hate to be like that old lady  (dont you dare make any smart comments or else:bash


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You 2 need to explain yourselves:whistling2:
> 
> I would hate to be like that old lady  (dont you dare make any smart comments or else:bash


Well yesterday my mum texted me asking if we wanted some of what she calls fry-ups (mashed potato, mashed carrot & a bit of mashed turnip) for our tea. I texted her back saying yes please. Later when I went to collect it, I noticed it looked greener than it ever had in the past. I asked about it & my mum told me she had mixed some left over sprouts & cabbage in with it. I ungratefully told her that I woudln't be having any then, as she knows I dont like sprouts & cabbage, & that Clark could have it all & I'd go without! :blush:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Well yesterday my mum texted me asking if we wanted some of what she calls fry-ups (mashed potato, mashed carrot & a bit of mashed turnip) for our tea. I texted her back saying yes please. Later when I went to collect it, I noticed it looked greener than it ever had in the past. I asked about it & my mum told me she had mixed some left over sprouts & cabbage in with it. I ungratefully told her that I woudln't be having any then, as she knows I dont like sprouts & cabbage, & that Clark could have it all & I'd go without! :blush:


 
YOUR EXTREMELY UNGRATEFUL! :bash::bash::whip:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> You 2 need to explain yourselves:whistling2:
> 
> I would hate to be like that old lady  *(dont you dare make any smart comments or else*:bash


 
:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> YOUR EXTREMELY UNGRATEFUL! :bash::bash::whip:


I admit I'm ungrateful, don't I??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CE1985F

Just so you know I'm at work and aren't just across the room from Colin!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well yesterday my mum texted me asking if we wanted some of what she calls fry-ups (mashed potato, mashed carrot & a bit of mashed turnip) for our tea. I texted her back saying yes please. Later when I went to collect it, I noticed it looked greener than it ever had in the past. I asked about it & my mum told me she had mixed some left over sprouts & cabbage in with it. I ungratefully told her that I woudln't be having any then, as she knows I dont like sprouts & cabbage, & that Clark could have it all & I'd go without! :blush:


What a wuss:roll2:



CE1985F said:


> YOUR EXTREMELY UNGRATEFUL! :bash::bash::whip:


He is isnt he Clark!!!



CE1985F said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:


Watch it pal or else:devil:



CE1985F said:


> Just so you know I'm at work and aren't just across the room from Colin!


We will never know if this is true will we:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Look at Gromit



















I lost Tillie, one of my gliders, today  now I am left with just two, which I don't like, cuz if anything happens, I'm left with a line glider


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Look at Gromit
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I lost Tillie, one of my gliders, today  now I am left with just two, which I don't like, cuz if anything happens, I'm left with a *line* glider


 
Should this be lone!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, cabbage & sprouts are the devils arse clingons!

Jen, sorry to hear about Tillie. Gromit is looking fab now, well done!


----------



## Esarosa

Naughty Colin since I read your post I've been craving bubble and squeak something chronic. 

Jen sorry to hear about the glider? I don't know anything about them, could you intro another or a pair or is that impossible?

Telling the family went well can't remember if I updated or not. The only person with a downer on it was my eldest brother who I assumed would be thrilled as it's his first niece or nephew. Unfortunately he just assumed that as I was pregnant that meant I was moving back to Manchester. Not sure why my being pregnant means I should uproot my whole life? All Will's family are up here and he has young brothers and sisters who I want to see grow up and be there for. All our family bar Reece are grown. He made out like I was being selfish for wanting to stay near family. He seems to have come around a little now but is still a bit off. My other brother in contrast was over the moon.


----------



## Amalthea

I am looking at maybe getting another couple gliders. We shall see. Intros aren't usually too difficult, so I'll let ya know what happens. 

That's a shame, Katie  hopefully your brother will come around.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Naughty Colin since I read your post I've been craving bubble and squeak something chronic.
> 
> Jen sorry to hear about the glider? I don't know anything about them, could you intro another or a pair or is that impossible?
> 
> Telling the family went well can't remember if I updated or not. The only person with a downer on it was my eldest brother who I assumed would be thrilled as it's his first niece or nephew. Unfortunately he just assumed that as I was pregnant that meant I was moving back to Manchester. Not sure why my being pregnant means I should uproot my whole life? All Will's family are up here and he has young brothers and sisters who I want to see grow up and be there for. All our family bar Reece are grown. He made out like I was being selfish for wanting to stay near family. He seems to have come around a little now but is still a bit off. My other brother in contrast was over the moon.


Not my fault Katie! :blush:

Family eh? pfft


----------



## Amalthea

Are you "showing" yet, Katie?


----------



## CE1985F

CE1985F said:


> Should this be lone!!! :whistling2:


Sorry i miss read your post! Didn't mean this to sound insensitive!

That's what i get for trying to read post's while at work!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Are you "showing" yet, Katie?



Not yet no, my belly is starting to feel a bit more solid, though I could just be imagining that :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi all Hope everyone is having fun. I am down with flu and have been left on my own to fight it so i am on a real downer hate being trapped in a strange house upstairs with noone to talk to whilst the family have a day together

THe little beardie seems to still be fighting she has had 4 crix so far today and angie say she is quite perky which sounds good


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Col I am with oyu when it comes to sprouts they are horrrible and then some i wont even cook them let alone eat anything with them in lol


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Not yet no, my belly is starting to feel a bit more solid, though I could just be imagining that :lol2:


I am showing a bit and my belly is definitely more solid. We are gonna start taking weekly pictures on Saturday (when I am 11 weeks). 

It's alright, Clark. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I am showing a bit and my belly is definitely more solid. We are gonna start taking weekly pictures on Saturday (when I am 11 weeks).
> 
> It's alright, Clark. Don't worry about it.



I'm not brave enough for that. I've always been a bit of a yo yo with my weight. At my slimmest I was a size 8, at my largest I was a 22. Lost the weight and I'm down to a 16 now, still trying to lose more weight though. I'd be happy at a 12 - 14 tbh as that's when I looked the healthiest. So I have a tummy on me atm anyways, so I don't expect I'll show for quite a while.


----------



## Amalthea

I wouldn't worry about it, Katie. I bet once the little'un arrives, you'd appreciate having the belly pics.


----------



## sammy1969

Katie Hun never worry about your wieght I like you yo yo on the wieght front and it makes me feel very conscious of what i look like eventhough i know it is not due to me bt the medication i take Remeber you are pregnant and that you will be positively glowing for the next six months be brave and take the odd piccie of the little one growing inside yo to show him or her when she is old enough to understand and enjoy every minute of your pregnancy hun i envy you and Jen both being pregnant it would be a dream come true for me, but never likely to happen


----------



## Esarosa

sammy.

The problem with me, is that when I'm depressed I eat. My brother in comparison can't face food when he's depressed but me..I eat for England. If something bad happens I need to eat. It's completely irrational but I've always done it. So we had a crap few years with redundancy, losing our dog as well as a multitude of other things and it all just made me eat like a pig. 

Family used to go 'just don't have sweet things in the house'...when I'm fed up I don't want sweet stuff just stodgy carby stuff :lol2: So what am I going to do get rid of all the bread/pasta etc in the house and make Will suffer too?

Jen I'll be taking pics later on definitely. Will has said he can already see my shape changing but I'm convinced that's just all the delicious food I've been eating over Christmas :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> I'm not brave enough for that. I've always been a bit of a yo yo with my weight. At my slimmest I was a size 8, at my largest I was a 22. Lost the weight and I'm down to a 16 now, still trying to lose more weight though. I'd be happy at a 12 - 14 tbh as that's when I looked the healthiest. So I have a tummy on me atm anyways, so I don't expect I'll show for quite a while.


 
You sound like me in my younger days and I was never confident showing my belly area, pregnant or not!!

Jen sorry about your glider 

Sammy, hope you get better soon.

One of my friends has just rang me, her Dad died this morning, he fell down the stairs and broke his neck 


My Mum is home from hospital with a plate in her elbow, it turns out she was in theatre for over 2 hours!!


----------



## sammy1969

Esarosa said:


> sammy.
> 
> The problem with me, is that when I'm depressed I eat. My brother in comparison can't face food when he's depressed but me..I eat for England. If something bad happens I need to eat. It's completely irrational but I've always done it. So we had a crap few years with redundancy, losing our dog as well as a multitude of other things and it all just made me eat like a pig.
> 
> Family used to go 'just don't have sweet things in the house'...when I'm fed up I don't want sweet stuff just stodgy carby stuff :lol2: So what am I going to do get rid of all the bread/pasta etc in the house and make Will suffer too?
> 
> Jen I'll be taking pics later on definitely. Will has said he can already see my shape changing but I'm convinced that's just all the delicious food I've been eating over Christmas :lol2:


Oh hun i can symapthise completely with you on that front I too have done that just recently ie today for example where I have been left in glyns mum's home alone due to being unwell and all i have eaten is rubbish. Eating when depressed isnt that unusual to be honest My sisters do it al the time comfort eating they call it and neither of them eat sweet thing more savouries so dont feel bad hun at all. YOu have been through alot this past year so it is not so strange that you have coped with it in this way hun and imo it is alot safer than some of the alternatives that people do to cope at such times


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> You sound like me in my younger days and I was never confident showing my belly area, pregnant or not!!
> 
> Jen sorry about your glider
> 
> Sammy, hope you get better soon.
> 
> *One of my friends has just rang me, her Dad died this morning, he fell down the stairs and broke his neck*



Oh bloody hell. Your poor friend


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> You sound like me in my younger days and I was never confident showing my belly area, pregnant or not!!
> 
> Jen sorry about your glider
> 
> Sammy, hope you get better soon.
> 
> One of my friends has just rang me, her Dad died this morning, he fell down the stairs and broke his neck
> 
> 
> My Mum is home from hospital with a plate in her elbow, it turns out she was in theatre for over 2 hours!!


Oh my god Shell thats awful


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, how awful!

Katie, don't you worry about your belly. Mine on the other hand, well, after weighing myself this morning & reading 19 stone, I'm aiming to lose some of that & try to get back to how I was a couple of years ago. Looking at my holiday photos on Facebook & seeing how slim I was then gets me down. I used to be around 15 stone.


----------



## sammy1969

Coorrrr Col what i would give to be 15 stone sgain if only i could loose that amount of weight i would be well happy


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, how awful!
> 
> Katie, don't you worry about your belly. Mine on the other hand, well, after weighing myself this morning & reading 19 stone, I'm aiming to lose some of that & try to get back to how I was a couple of years ago. Looking at my holiday photos on Facebook & seeing how slim I was then gets me down. I used to be around 15 stone.


 
Haha Colin you have made me want to go and look now:lol2: I put loads of weight on when my fibroids grew like babies, thankfully they have been zapped now and slowly but surely my weight is getting back to the normal me. Im about 11 1/2 stone now I think but want to be back to around 10 stone which is what I always used to be. When I had fibroids I weighed 15 stone:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell that is terrible 

I weigh about 11.5 stone, but am happier at around 10-10.5.


----------



## feorag

:roll2:


Amalthea said:


> Look at Gromit
> 
> image
> 
> I lost Tillie, one of my gliders, today  now I am left with just two,


:gasp: Wow! Look at him!!! He's really starting to almost handsome! 

So sorry to hear about tillie though! :sad: Poor girl! RIP 


Amalthea said:


> if anything happens, I'm left with a *line* glider





CE1985F said:


> Sorry i miss read your post! Didn't mean this to sound insensitive!


And I don't mean this to sound insensitive either, but even in sadness there is humour, because I wondered whether line gliding was the same as line dancing only instead of dancing they glide??


Esarosa said:


> The problem with me, is that when I'm depressed I eat.


Unfortunately, Katie, that's me too! If I was one of those people who couldn't eat when I was depressed I'd be a Size 6!



Shell195 said:


> One of my friends has just rang me, her Dad died this morning, he fell down the stairs and broke his neck
> 
> 
> My Mum is home from hospital with a plate in her elbow, it turns out she was in theatre for over 2 hours!!


OMG Shell - how awful!!! Your poor friend! :sad:

And your poor mum - she must have caused some damage when she fell! 


Zoo-Man said:


> after weighing myself this morning & reading 19 stone, I'm aiming to lose some of that & try to get back to how I was a couple of years ago. Looking at my holiday photos on Facebook & seeing how slim I was then gets me down. I used to be around 15 stone.


I certainly don't think you look that weight Colin!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> image
> 
> :roll2::gasp: Wow! Look at him!!! He's really starting to almost handsome!
> 
> So sorry to hear about tillie though! :sad: Poor girl! RIP
> 
> And I don't mean this to sound insensitive either, but even in sadness there is humour, because I wondered whether line gliding was the same as line dancing only instead of dancing they glide??Unfortunately, Katie, that's me too! If I was one of those people who couldn't eat when I was depressed I'd be a Size 6!
> 
> OMG Shell - how awful!!! Your poor friend! :sad:
> 
> And your poor mum - she must have caused some damage when she fell!
> *I certainly don't think you look that weight Colin*!


Why are you laughing at Clark liking my earlier post? Cos he liked the thought of me shooting my senile mum? :lol2:

And thanks Eileen x

Heres proof:

Then









Now


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Why are you laughing at Clark liking my earlier post? Cos he liked the thought of me shooting my senile mum? :lol2:
> 
> And thanks Eileen x
> 
> Heres proof:
> 
> Then
> image
> 
> Now
> image


But you are very tall so carry it well:2thumb: Im only 5ft 3 so every pound shows:bash:

Jen I missed your pigeon before, he looks great:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Gromit has moved into the big boy cage for the time being and the past couple of days, he's been able to spend some time outdoors since it has been so mild... He seems to have enjoyed being able to see other pigeons and birds...


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> Why are you laughing at Clark liking my earlier post? Cos he liked the thought of me shooting my senile mum? :lol2:
> 
> And thanks Eileen x
> 
> Heres proof:
> 
> Then
> image
> 
> Now
> image


Pffft you look a healthy weight!!! I bet it looks like you're showing a hamster on a string being as tall as you are!

(Don't worry, people tease me about that too as I'm also tall with a toy breed:lol2

I've been waiting till the Christmas rush is over to make first contact with the singapura breeder who had cats at the Edinburgh show this summer so I don't come across as one of 'those' owners - think midweek next week is too early?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> But you are very tall so carry it well:2thumb: Im only 5ft 3 so every pound shows:bash:
> 
> Jen I missed your pigeon before, he looks great:flrt:


My height is my saving grace thankfully, so at 6ft 4, I don't look enormous, but still I'm going to up my exercise in the new year.


----------



## feorag

Afternoon, everyone! Well that's my first lot of visitors on the road back south and the second lot halfway here! :crazy:


Zoo-Man said:


> Why are you laughing at Clark liking my earlier post? Cos he liked the thought of me shooting my senile mum? :lol2:
> 
> And thanks Eileen x
> 
> Heres proof:
> 
> Then
> image
> 
> Now
> image


Yes, it just tickled my fancy that the only person who liked that post was your partner! :lol2:
Yes, you've put weight on, but you still don't look that heavy!



annabel said:


> I've been waiting till the Christmas rush is over to make first contact with the singapura breeder who had cats at the Edinburgh show this summer so I don't come across as one of 'those' owners - think midweek next week is too early?


I don't think so at all. When I was breeding cats i got phone calls all year round, day and night and always enjoyed every conversation - most people who do it for love enjoy the opportunity to talk about their animals.

I didn't know you went to the Edinburgh Show - did you enjoy it?


----------



## Amalthea

"Morning" everybody. I feel like crap today  didn't sleep well at all either. Throat is all scratchy, headache, runny nose, and no voice. And I don't know if I can take anything


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> "Morning" everybody. I feel like crap today  didn't sleep well at all either. Throat is all scratchy, headache, runny nose, and no voice. And I don't know if I can take anything


 

Can I take paracetamol when I 
Its worth asking the pharmacist or midwife first though.


----------



## Amalthea

Paracetamol is the only one I know I'm allowed. Not gonna take anything til I speak (or sign/whisper/etc) to somebody.


----------



## Esarosa

I've been full of flu on and off for a couple of weeks with a bad chest. All the doctor said to me was to take paracetomol to make sure I kept my temperature down. As a higher temperature can cause problems for bubs. So I've just suffered through it with as much rest as I can fit around work, lots of fresh air when able, cough sweets and paracetomol. On the mend now.

They won't give you the flu jab until you're clear or they won't here. As your immune system is already suppressed so you can have a stronger reaction to it. So gotta wait for hte all clear before I get that apparently.

Ah the joys of pregnancy.

Btw Jen was meaning to ask, how is your skin? Mines flared up like crazy, feel like a teenager again :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, my skin is bad, too. Both on my face and back


----------



## Postcard

feorag said:


> I don't think so at all. When I was breeding cats i got phone calls all year round, day and night and always enjoyed every conversation - most people who do it for love enjoy the opportunity to talk about their animals.
> 
> I didn't know you went to the Edinburgh Show - *did you enjoy it?*


Loved it - I thought the venue was really excellent and met some lovely people. 

I'll email her just now!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> "Morning" everybody. I feel like crap today  didn't sleep well at all either. Throat is all scratchy, headache, runny nose, and no voice. And I don't know if I can take anything


Oh dear, poor you. I agree paracetamol is just about the only thing that's safe - it's the only thing I would be taking at this stage as the baby is still developing, so I wouldn't be taking any risks.



annabel said:


> Loved it - I thought the venue was really excellent and met some lovely people.
> 
> I'll email her just now!


Is it still at the theatre in Musselburgh? We used to enjoy it too when we were showing - seldom ever missed a show there. Even did it in the middle of our annual holiday on the Cowal Peninsula one year!!!


----------



## Postcard

feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor you. I agree paracetamol is just about the only thing that's safe - it's the only thing I would be taking at this stage as the baby is still developing, so I wouldn't be taking any risks.
> 
> Is it still at the theatre in Musselburgh? We used to enjoy it too when we were showing - seldom ever missed a show there. Even did it in the middle of our annual holiday on the Cowal Peninsula one year!!!


No, it was at a school called Leith Academy which had palm trees indoor in the main corridor and glass porch / corridor bits out to the car parks where you could wait and sit on the benches, and picnic tables out the back for lunch and nice safe green areas for people with dogs. The hall where the cats were was very hot but it was a scorching day.


----------



## sammy1969

Good Evening everyone Still feel ike c**p with this damn flu. I know just how you feel Jen as like you i am only allowed to take paracetamol which is not good. 
Col YOu dont look that big at all I wish I had your height to camoflage my weight as i weigh nearly the same as you but I am only a paultry 5" 7" so i look huge and to make it even worse I am all front and no backside with skinny legs and arms so I am completely out of proportion. You on the other hand are tall dark handsome and cuddly and dont let anyone tell you different right ladies


----------



## feorag

annabel said:


> No, it was at a school called Leith Academy which had palm trees indoor in the main corridor and glass porch / corridor bits out to the car parks where you could wait and sit on the benches, and picnic tables out the back for lunch and nice safe green areas for people with dogs. The hall where the cats were was very hot but it was a scorching day.


Oh, so they've moved it again. I've not been to that venue before, but a lot of show halls get incredibly hot in the summer and it can cause quite a bit of stress to the cats when they get overheated.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Good Evening everyone Still feel ike c**p with this damn flu. I know just how you feel Jen as like you i am only allowed to take paracetamol which is not good.
> Col YOu dont look that big at all I wish I had your height to camoflage my weight as i weigh nearly the same as you but I am only a paultry 5" 7" so i look huge and to make it even worse I am all front and no backside with skinny legs and arms so I am completely out of proportion. You on the other hand are tall dark handsome and cuddly and dont let anyone tell you different right ladies


Aww thanks Sam.... :blush:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Quiet on here today?? :hmm:

Iain, Shirley & Ellie have gone out shopping and I'm having a quiet day to myself to aid my recovery :lol: I'm sorting out some of the christmas presents, putting stuff away, then I'm going to walk the dog and have a long leisurely bath.


----------



## Amalthea

Been at work this morning.  

Still feeling crappy. I was sick twice this morning and the fiber drink stuff I have been prescribed isn't making it any better  vile stuff. 

Bought my first maternity clothes today in the new look sale  a top I wanted anyways and a pair of jeans


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at the sanctuary and came home looking like I had been mud wrestling:bash: Our 10 orphan wild ducklings grew up but forgot to fly away so them mixed with our other ducks and chickens have turned the paddocks into mud baths!!

Eileen are you feeling any better? 

Jen, Im sorry you still feel crap, loving the T shirt:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

The wobderfulness of ducks! :lol:

I had this made for tomorrow's NYE party/gig :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> The wobderfulness of ducks! :lol:
> 
> I had this made for tomorrow's NYE party/gig :2thumb:
> 
> image


:rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

It's good, huh!!


----------



## feorag

Sorry you're still feeling sick Jen - hope it doesn't last for much longer.

Loving both the t-shirts and the maternity jeans. I hope Darren notices the t-shirt! :lol2:

I'm feeling very slightly better today Shell, so I think I'm on the mend at last.


----------



## Amalthea

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, Eileen! 

That is the plan... Hoping Darren notices and I get a picture with him. That's what I want for NYE! :lol:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> It's good, huh!!


its amazing :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> its amazing :flrt::lol2:


Hopefully it works!! :2thumb:

I may be taking in two more gliders... I don't like having just two (just in case), so we shall see... Told her I'd have a think and let her know at the end of January.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Those T-shirts are fab Jen! :2thumb:

I've been doing some more training with Dexter today. He is quite an ignorant little sod, not helped by Indy & Daisy both being in season. So I've decided to back to basics & have been clicker training him. I've been sitting on the floor, & when he comes to me, juct clicking & treating him. After a while I called him & when he came he was clicked & treated. Later, I put a show lead on him & did a boit of walking & standing with him. He is doing much better. His first show is mid January, so hopefully he'll be ready for that, & at least Indy & Daisy wont be as distracting soon.


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Those T-shirts are fab Jen! :2thumb:
> 
> I've been doing some more training with Dexter today. He is quite an ignorant little sod, not helped by Indy & Daisy both being in season. So I've decided to back to basics & have been clicker training him. I've been sitting on the floor, & when he comes to me, juct clicking & treating him. After a while I called him & when he came he was clicked & treated. Later, I put a show lead on him & did a boit of walking & standing with him. He is doing much better. His first show is mid January, so hopefully he'll be ready for that, & at least Indy & Daisy wont be as distracting soon.


His first show is a week tomorrow!!! THAT'S SUNDAY 8TH JANUARY!


----------



## kemist

Amalthea said:


> It's good, huh!!


I had a very wierd dream about you last night, you were in your concert tshirt and were running a tshirt stall at a darren gig and he came to sit with you and sign tshirts for a while and you asked him to sign your bump.

Thats it no more forum, cheese and chocolate late at night!


----------



## Amalthea

Bwahahahaha!! Funny stuff!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> His first show is a week tomorrow!!! THAT'S SUNDAY 8TH JANUARY!


Oh right!!! :blush:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh right!!! :blush:


 
You should be :blush:!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

Colin and Clark you are like an old married couple:roll2:Are you 2 not going out partying tonight? I hate New year I think its a sad night


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Colin and Clark you are like an old married couple:roll2:Are you 2 not going out partying tonight? I hate New year I think its a sad night


:lol2:

No, we have no plans for tonight, so we'll be staying in. Exciting stuff! :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

feorag said:


> Oh, so they've moved it again. I've not been to that venue before, but a lot of show halls get incredibly hot in the summer and it can cause quite a bit of stress to the cats when they get overheated.


I did feel very sorry for the big semi longhairs and the ones who were used to living out but it was one of the hottest summer days I've known in Scotland!

I spoke to the breeder, she was lovely and straightforward and waiting lists are much shorter now which is good to know. She's importing some new queens who are PK Def clear which is very exciting so worth waiting for. Fingers x'd for a few months down the line.


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> His first show is a week tomorrow!!! THAT'S SUNDAY 8TH JANUARY!


Oops! :roll2: PMSL!!!



kemist said:


> I had a very wierd dream about you last night, you were in your concert tshirt and were running a tshirt stall at a darren gig and he came to sit with you and sign tshirts for a while and you asked him to sign your bump.


She would really *LOVE *that though!!!


Zoo-Man said:


> No, we have no plans for tonight, so we'll be staying in. Exciting stuff! :lol2:


Same as us, we're just having a quiet night in - New year just doesn't mean the same to me nowadays as it used to.



annabel said:


> I did feel very sorry for the big semi longhairs and the ones who were used to living out but it was one of the hottest summer days I've known in Scotland!
> 
> I spoke to the breeder, she was lovely and straightforward and waiting lists are much shorter now which is good to know. She's importing some new queens who are PK Def clear which is very exciting so worth waiting for. Fingers x'd for a few months down the line.


Oh! I didn't realise PKDef was a problem in Singapuras too. We've been working hard to get rid of it in Somalis. thank goodness it's something both parents have to carry to produce the illness, it makes life a lot easier for breeders to eradicate.


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone i just came in to wish all of you who i hold so dear to my heart A Very Happy New Year. 
I am in for the night too like so many of you here maybe I am just getting old and fussy but I just dont like new year anymore it s a time of sadness for me but i have had a think and decided what my resolution will be for this coming year and just hope i can see them through. 
First I am definately quitting smoking although at the moment I feel sick every time I try and smoke one so that should hopefully make it easy to do. and second i am going to try and not let things that i cannot do anything about upset me so much and affect my life so deeply and finally i am goingto try and notlet my illnesses and disabilities affect my relationship with Glyn who suffers in silence so often when i am not well and whose life I make a complete misery.
Are any of you doing resolutions this year? If so can you say what they are ?


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone i just came in to wish all of you who i hold so dear to my heart A Very Happy New Year.
> I am in for the night too like so many of you here maybe I am just getting old and fussy but I just dont like new year anymore it s a time of sadness for me but i have had a think and decided what my resolution will be for this coming year and just hope i can see them through.
> First I am definately quitting smoking although at the moment I feel sick every time I try and smoke one so that should hopefully make it easy to do. and second i am going to try and not let things that i cannot do anything about upset me so much and affect my life so deeply and finally i am goingto try and notlet my illnesses and disabilities affect my relationship with Glyn who suffers in silence so often when i am not well and whose life I make a complete misery.
> Are any of you doing resolutions this year? If so can you say what they are ?


hi sam  good luck giving up hun , you wanting to quit will help, as will patches , my mum found them helpful


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Have a good new year everyone.


----------



## sammy1969

Not allowed to use the patches as my diabeties is out of control still but still going to try to quit on will power alone. Today i have managed to smoke 1 and thst made me sick and the second one is still n the packet with just two drags taken out of it lol and its a new packet so tryingto work out why they are making me feel sick at the moment and have been for the past four days.


----------



## Shell195

Happy new year to you all:2thumb:
Im making no resolutions this year then I wont fail:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya!! Happy New Year everybody!! Just waiting for Darren to come back out. He just sang I Knew I Loved You and it has always been special, cuz it was mine and Gary's first dance, but it is extra special now. Made me cry.


----------



## Shell195

All the kids have been in contact. I think Chris had the best night as they had a huge festival with lots of bands including Cold Play, snow mobiles doing stunts, lazer lights and fireworks, all while it was snowing heavily:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> All the kids have been in contact. I think Chris had the best night as they had a huge festival with lots of bands including Cold Play, snow mobiles doing stunts, lazer lights and fireworks, all while it was snowing heavily:2thumb:



Wow that sounds incredible.

Happy new year one and all


----------



## feorag

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!*

I wish you all the best in your endeavours in 2012 - health, wealth and happiness! (And if you get the wealth send some my way please!!) :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Happy new year to you all:2thumb:
> Im making no resolutions this year then I wont fail:lol2:


Tend to agree with you Shell - I'm no good at keeping resolutions, so I don't think I'll bother. 


Shell195 said:


> All the kids have been in contact. I think Chris had the best night as they had a huge festival with lots of bands including Cold Play, snow mobiles doing stunts, lazer lights and fireworks, all while it was snowing heavily:2thumb:


I bet you were pleased to hear from him, - so glad he's enjoyed himself.

I've spoken to my mate Emma in Gloucester on the bells, as usual. No reply from Elise so I assume she's in bed and we've all spoken to my ex in Crawley and that's it.

Now watching Peter Kaye's latest DVD and then off to bed!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!*
> 
> I wish you all the best in your endeavours in 2012 - health, wealth and happiness! (And if you get the wealth send some my way please!!) :lol2:*[*QUOTE=Shell195;9462495]Happy new year to you all:2thumb:
> Im making no resolutions this year then I wont fail:lol2:


Tend to agree with you Shell - I'm no good at keeping resolutions, so I don't think I'll bother. 
I bet you were pleased to hear from him, - so glad he's enjoyed himself.

I've spoken to my mate Emma in Gloucester on the bells, as usual. No reply from Elise so I assume she's in bed and we've all spoken to my ex in Crawley and that's it.

Now watching Peter Kaye's latest DVD and then off to bed![/QUOTE]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I like Peter Kay:2thumb: I was delighted Chris rang but he has rang me a few times since hes been away and texts me too


Im finishing my Highlights dark chocolate drink then Im off to bed:lol2:Im at the sanctuary all day tomorrow, another slippy, slidey, muddy day :bash:


----------



## feorag

Yes, I think he's great!

Now having a Bailey's coffee liqueur on ice and then I'm off to bed.


----------



## sammy1969

OOO do share Eileen baileys is my favourite but cant drink it this year as it has made me sick lol still dont know why everything I enjoy is doing so but hey ho have checked the animals are all ok and spoken to Gizmo the ginger kitten who has been a very naughty boy knocking off one of the boy gerbils and his cage apparently he turned his back and walked off on me with his tail in the air cheeky swine lol, but mysty my poodle and figaro my autistic cat are both missing mummy and will be glad when she gets home on tuesday. Happy New year to all my good friends once again miss you all loads.


----------



## feorag

I've been drinking the Biscotti one this last week, but tonight I hit the Coffee one for a change!


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! :2thumb:

We ended up going accross the road to our friend's house for drinks & kareoke. Was good fun & got a bit tipsy. : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hope you all have a great year! 

and colin sorry I didn't reply to the last message, my internet was working but I couldn't log on because my caps lock key messed up lol.

the cat program was interesting, I think they will be showing it again on other channels in the future so hopefully you will catch it, I felt sorry for the woman running it though.


Eileeen I love your signature with the animation, only just noticed lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ooo, I'm first on for a change! We were up late too.


----------



## feorag

We've been out to our favourite garden centre - Ellie asked if she could go there so we all went out for the afternoon and that's us just back now.

Did everyone enjoy their New Years' Eve then?


----------



## Amalthea

I MET DARREN HAYES LAST NIGHT!!! *deep breath* he was so lovely!!! He petted me and said he liked my hair :blush: I got my pic, but due to the *insert swear word here* that insisted on pushing me after being told repeatedly I was trying to protect some precious cargo, I look mental in the pic. :blush: but Darren himself was so amazing. And at one point, his good bits were within licking distance :halo: I refrained :lol:


----------



## kemist

Amalthea said:


> I MET DARREN HAYES LAST NIGHT!!! *deep breath* he was so lovely!!! He petted me and said he liked my hair :blush: I got my pic, but due to the *insert swear word here* that insisted on pushing me after being told repeatedly I was trying to protect some precious cargo, I look mental in the pic. :blush: but Darren himself was so amazing. And at one point, his good bits were within licking distance :halo: I refrained :lol:


My wierd dream must have been some sort of premonition then.:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Good premonition


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, I bet you were chuffed to bits! So come on, where is this photo then? 

We went out for a meal to a local pub with my 2 sisters & their kids at tea time. Very nice it was!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I MET DARREN HAYES LAST NIGHT!!! *deep breath* he was so lovely!!! He petted me and said he liked my hair :blush: I got my pic, but due to the *insert swear word here* that insisted on pushing me after being told repeatedly I was trying to protect some precious cargo, I look mental in the pic. :blush: but Darren himself was so amazing. And at one point, his good bits were within licking distance :halo: I refrained :lol:


Bet you were high as a kite!!!

Post the photo! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

I have spent the whoe day on the phone trying to find out how my aunt was, wish I hadnt as although she is only 3 years older i fond out she is in CCU at Southampton General hospital with a heart attack I knew something was wrong as at 5 am this morning I had serious chest pain and that was when she had it. Funny I didn't think we were still connected but obviously we are last time i had this sort of thing was when she gave birth toher youngest and I had all her labour pains lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I have spent the whoe day on the phone trying to find out how my aunt was, wish I hadnt as although she is only 3 years older i fond out she is in CCU at Southampton General hospital with a heart attack I knew something was wrong as at 5 am this morning I had serious chest pain and that was when she had it. Funny I didn't think we were still connected but obviously we are last time i had this sort of thing was when she gave birth toher youngest and I had all her labour pains lol


How strange! I hope your aunt gets better soon.


----------



## Shell195

Hurry up Jen we need to see the pic:2thumb:

Sammy I hope your Aunt gets better soon 

I didnt do much last night just chatted to the not so local weirdo on fb:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Hurry up Jen we need to see the pic:2thumb:
> 
> Sammy I hope your Aunt gets better soon
> 
> I didnt do much last night just chatted to the not so local weirdo on fb:whistling2:


you didnt talk to me at all :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Col 
You know what is stranger we have been like this since we were kids I would sleep walk to try and get to her and visa versa when one of us was ill and quite often in hospital including when she was admitted to hospital one night with crystals in her bladder i got out our front door and was caught by a policeman over half a mile away from home still walking and fast asleep saying over and over liz not well need to get to aunty liz. 
When she had her first son i had no idea she was pregnant as i was living in London and she in So'ton THe first i kne wof it was when i had contractions but the hospital thought it was appendicitus and I was five minutes from theatre when the pain stopped and it was the moment she gave birth lol. 
So we have been connected our whole lives really I even know when she sneezes it seems half the time lol and we cant keep secrets from each other either which is no fun at all


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> you didnt talk to me at all :gasp:


NO you just fell asleep on me lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> NO you just fell asleep on me lol


i was on about shell :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2:it wasnt you jai it was a random male:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i was on about shell :lol2:


I know you were lol but you did fall asleep me lol


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:it wasnt you jai it was a random male:gasp:


i know..you didnt get what i meant though :lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> I know you were lol but you did fall asleep me lol


it was late


----------



## sammy1969

I know hun, I just wanted to tease you lol have to keep myself cheerful somehow


----------



## Shell195

you aint wierd jai, you are as normal as me:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know hun, I just wanted to tease you lol have to keep myself cheerful somehow


awww lol 


Shell195 said:


> you aint wierd jai, you are as normal as me:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell what's normal?


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Shell what's normal?


 
Exactly, what is normal! I think the definition of normal is boring:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Cool Shell at least I know I am not commpletely insane then lol just a little strange


----------



## Amalthea

I'll post it when I am at the computer next :blush: it's on fb if ya wanna look. 

I hope your aunt recovers fully, Sammy.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Lovely sunny day up here!


Shell195 said:


> :lol2:it wasnt you jai it was a random male:gasp:


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> Exactly, what is normal! I think the definition of normal is boring:2thumb:


So do I! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go... *hides*


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Well you definitely look excited!!! But it's not that bad a photo!


----------



## Amalthea

I look mental. :lol:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I look mental. :lol:


 
*nods*:lol2: Its understandable though as we know what you think of him


----------



## Amalthea

It was a combination of excitement and stress, I'm sure of it :lol: I actually turned and yelled at one woman *oops*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I look mental. :lol:


I wasn't going to say it.............but yes, you do! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, I know... *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I know, I know... *hangs head in shame*


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I look mental. :lol:


Well, maybe a bit like a stalker who finally gets to touching distance of their prey??? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Remember when I told you guys about Cleo, my cat at home? Well, she's making her last trip to the vet's today. She's 17, and I know she's had a great life full of love, but I feel broken. I'm not there for her.


----------



## feorag

Aw Jen, how very sad for you! I know the importance of being with my pets when they make that last journey, so I feel so sad that you can't be there for Cleo.

I'm sure your mum will make sure she knows that she was loved though. :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I know she will, but I feel it is my job. I've asked Mom to have the vet shave some fur for me, so I can have a memorial pendant made for her....


----------



## Amalthea

My baby girl's last trip outside... She was always an indoor cat, but enjoyed a quick meander outdoors with supervision...


----------



## Amalthea

This is her as a kitten (the pics are up in my hallway)


----------



## Shell195

Awww Jen so sorry about your kitty  (((HUGS)))


----------



## Amalthea

She used to sleep curled up under my chin and then would lick my eyelids to wake me up if she needed me to lift the covers cuz she was cold.


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless her, she looks an old cat on that photograph. :sad:

Well that's my family back safely in their own home and Baz and I with ours back again! :2thumb:

Poor Ellie didn't want to go home and when Shirley went up to her room to tell her it was time to go she said she didn't want to go back home, she wanted "to be an England person" :flrt:

She then added that her mum and dad could be England people too and then they could live with Nana! :gasp:v:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... But no matter how old she was, she'd get into her "kitten moods" we called them... And she'd get this look in her eye and she just looked like a kitten again and would run around and be silly, killing everything.


----------



## feorag

I'm sure she did - mine all certainly did, even when their health was failing, they still enjoyed their play time.


----------



## ami_j

*hugs for Jen*


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, guys.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry to hear about Cleo Jen. I'd want to be with her too if I were you. ((hugs))


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> She used to sleep curled up under my chin and then would lick my eyelids to wake me up if she needed me to lift the covers cuz she was cold.


Awww so sweet x



feorag said:


> Aw, bless her, she looks an old cat on that photograph. :sad:
> 
> Well that's my family back safely in their own home and Baz and I with ours back again! :2thumb:
> 
> Poor Ellie didn't want to go home and when Shirley went up to her room to tell her it was time to go she said she didn't want to go back home, she wanted "to be an England person" :flrt:
> 
> She then added that her mum and dad could be England people too and then they could live with Nana! :gasp:v:lol2:


 
Just when you thought they had all left home:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just when you thought they had all left home:lol2:


:gasp: I know!!! :gasp:

But that little girl is so sweet and I just love her to bits and love the fact that she loves me so much! *sigh*


----------



## feorag

Fancy trying this???

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/797189-brilliant-new-use-dyson-vac.html#post9473676


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Fancy trying this???
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/797189-brilliant-new-use-dyson-vac.html#post9473676


 

Someone sent me that in an email, its a shame it doent work:lol2: Ive been off today and was supposed to be tidying one of the big cupboards out but besides doing a home visit and cleaning Ive not done much else:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Evening all, i'm at work until 9PM and then that's me done at Best Buy! Got the news today that my job is over!!!


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, Clark - what happens now? Is that you back looking for work? :sad:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Oh dear, Clark - what happens now? Is that you back looking for work? :sad:


I'm afraid so!


----------



## feorag

That sucks! :sad: Not a good start to the New Year!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That sucks! :sad: Not a good start to the New Year!


Just our luck eh? :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I am so sorry, Clark


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Evening all, i'm at work until 9PM and then that's me done at Best Buy! Got the news today that my job is over!!!


 

Thats not good Clark:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Sorry to hear that Clarke not good news at all.
Just got home from Gravesend thanx to lovely storm causing havoc on british rail delays of over an hour on the main line between London Waterloo and southampton just typical really lol


----------



## Shell195

Another miserable day here, Im sick of the wind and the rain:bash:

How is everybody today?


----------



## feorag

I'm still couging! :roll: Getting well fed up of it now!!!

Not a very nice day here either - will have to work out the best time to walk the dog, to avoid the rain.

Other than that I'm just sitting here on the computer, but do need to get on and do some stuff - there's lots I need to do and lots I want to do, just need to get up the enthusiasm to get off my backside! :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

The weather has been miserable here all week. 

I'm still coughing and quite sniffly, but after sobbing over Cleo the other day, my sinuses are clearer. 

Day off today. But I am gonna start taking down the tree and start tidying up. 

I have ordered myself some more mantids an they'll be delivered tomorrow. Excited!


----------



## feorag

I'm taking down the Christmas cards today and the house decorations. Barry will have to take down the window lights and the outside tree lights, cos I can't do that!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm taking down the Christmas cards today and the house decorations. Barry will have to take down the window lights and the outside tree lights, cos I can't do that!


 
I never put any up this year:whistling2: Only about 12 more weeks until Chris comes home:jump:


----------



## feorag

Bad Shell! :bash: Not being chrismassy! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

i didnt put any up either lol. havent in a few years now. no real space for a tree and it only ended up causing rows so we decided to cut the aggro haha


----------



## feorag

I didn't put up my tree cos I've no room either - but I did put up my cards!


----------



## Amalthea

We put up a tree AND our cards  although, we never got around to sending any  was such a hectic month!!


----------



## Amalthea

Although, I am wanting Gary to build a viv for the gliders and that will go where the tree goes, so no clue where it'll go next year :lol:


----------



## feorag

My ratty chappies are where the tree normally goes, so there's no contest there!


----------



## Amalthea

Now I just need Gary to understand how IMPORTANT building my gliders a viv is... :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> We put up a tree AND our cards  although, *we never got around to sending* any  was such a hectic month!!


 
Ooooops I never posted mine either:blush: Sorry guys, I just wasnt feeling in the Christmas mood :bash: This year we are having the biggest, best Christmas ever.................................... if everything goes to plan!

We caught our 10 mallard ducks that came to us for release as they refuse to leave and are attracting more flipping ducks and have wrecked the pond paddock completely!! Tomorrow they are off to the nature reserve who have agreed to take them and they will get fed on a daily basis, I just hope they arent homing ducks *lol*


----------



## feorag

Yup! Nothing makes a mess like a duck!!!


----------



## Amalthea

They'll be back *s******s*


----------



## feorag

:lol2:

Did anyone watch "Nature's Weirdest Events" last night? I recorded it and am busy watching it now - it's absolutely fascinating!!!

The second part is on BBC2 tonight at 8:00pm, so I'll be recording it!


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't know about it. :hmm:

There is, however, a new Nick Baker show starting on Discovery soon!!! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening eveyone
We didnt have anything christmassy up this year and so nothing to take down mind you i dont like xmas full stop and havent done for years. The cats have been acting strange think they have been replaced by aliens lol. 
The weather here is horrible and i still feel like hell think we all have this virus thats going about lol and like everyone else i will be glad whenit finally goes lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Didn't know about it. :hmm:
> 
> There is, however, a new Nick Baker show starting on Discovery soon!!! :2thumb:


It was introduced by Chris Packham and some of the stuff they covered was really fascinating. Last night's featured a car cocooned in silk by moth caterpillars, the day Sidney turned red, mouse plagues (which was real scary when you saw the numbers of mice running around the farm! :gasp, freezing seas and why hundred of toads were exploding - well worth watching imao!


----------



## RhianB87

Sorry to butt in :whistling2:

But... I am going shopping tomorrow to get all of the cat stuff for when I pick up my two kittens on Friday!!! ARGHHH I am so excited, still a few worried but I hope it all goes to plan!


----------



## sammy1969

I love Chris Packham he is a local lad and i have met him a few times. He is so down to earth too and easy to talk to loved it when he did the kids program down here and I took all my xstitch kids to see it he had one of them sit on a box containing the world's deadliest animals in it for most of the show only to find out at the end it was a mosquito lol.


You must be well excited Fallen Angel


----------



## Zoo-Man

We didnt put a xmas tree or decorations up this year, as we have no room in the living room now (we gained a chair when we got our new settee).

I watched the first programme Eileen, but didn't catch tonights. Those mouse plagues were freaky!!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

FallenAngel said:


> Sorry to butt in :whistling2:
> 
> But... I am going shopping tomorrow to get all of the cat stuff for when I pick up my two kittens on Friday!!! ARGHHH I am so excited, still a few worried but I hope it all goes to plan!


Ooh! Exciting!!!



Zoo-Man said:


> I watched the first programme Eileen, but didn't catch tonights. Those mouse plagues were freaky!!! :gasp:


It was incredible wasn't it? When they showed that old footage of the woman opening the barn door to try and rescue her pigs cos the mice were eating them and all those mice fell out of the door! :gasp:

I haven't watched tonight's yet - still catching up on other old stuff!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Ooh! Exciting!!!
> 
> It was incredible wasn't it? When they showed that old footage of the woman opening the barn door to try and rescue her pigs cos the mice were eating them and all those mice fell out of the door! :gasp:
> 
> I haven't watched tonight's yet - still catching up on other old stuff!


I bet you, like me, cringed as the woman walked into the barn, knowing that the carpet of mice was underfoot! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

I did indeed - I was halfway between "Yuk" and "poor little mice being stood on" :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh my this sounds terrible I know I have seen clips about this plague of mice on other programs but this one seems to of gone into it in more details. I will have to look it up online, but bet I end up screaming as I hate mice even though I keep multis and regularly rehabilate the ones Dante brings me lol


----------



## Shell195

What a sick person:bash: 

I saw part of that program tonight it was very strange but very interesting


----------



## Amalthea

I saw some of it tonight.....


----------



## RhianB87

Yeah I am really excited!!!

There was a programme on last year I think which sounds similar. I think it was called Swarm. The mice part on that was really freaky! I dont mind mice but not in thoses numbers.


----------



## feorag

Me neither! There was just too many for me!

Well Anyday Anne will be arriving in 20 mins and we're off to Royal Quays for a shoppy day - start the birthday and next year's Christmas shopping! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

My bugs have just arrived!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/798117-my-new-multicolors.html#post9483927


----------



## feorag

Is one allowed to say that I can't enthuse about them critters! Sorry! :grin1:

So, back from shopping and glad to see that Kato has removed the troll totally from the forum, so pleased about that!!!

And Anne and I had a lovely shoppy day and got a few bargains! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening all 
Had quiet and lazy day today apart from the technicians who had to come out today. The first was to fix my washing machine which I came home to find it filled with rancid water caused by the storms everything backed up into it as we had a flood here. The second was from Virgin media who was here to fix my tivo box lol Ihad it installed on the 15th dec and I have had 2 hours use from it and it still isnt fixed and no one knows what the problem is. The plus side is i get to keep calling the technical help desk whic is basically manned by Scotman lol and I do love the Scottish accent so talk to them for ages which they love too as I dont rant and rave about the fault just state my case and then talk about Scotland. Does that makeme a BADDDDD GIRL ?


----------



## Amalthea

After walking Diesel, I decided to go have a chat with Bud and Barb next door... Their health is fading, so I try to go over to just sit and talk from time to time... They're like surrogate grandparents. I am so glad I went round..... Barb mentioned that they forgot to get milk, so I offered to go get some from the shop for them and when I came back, I went into the kitchen to put it away (Barb was doing the washing up) and the phone rang, so I was helping Barb back into the living room to chat to her daughter and Bud was on the floor. He'd heard the phone and thought it was the doorbell, so got up and without thinking went to answer (without his zimmer). Barb is very weak, so obviously she couldn't get him up and she was saying I couldn't, cuz I'm pregnant... Well, there was nobody else there. So I got him up with help from him. He was winded, but fine.... I spoke to their daughter to reassure her that he was fine. Then after hanging up, he turned his head and closed his eyes and couldn't respond vocally. I had Barb push their emergency button and I spoke to the lady who called the ambulance. Then I explained the whole situation to them. Long story short, we think Bud has had a stroke  He's on the way to hospital now, so just waiting for one of their kids to come back and let us know what happened. I'm just so glad I was there....


----------



## sammy1969

How awful Jen as you say thank heavens you went in. Hopefully he will be ok and it was not too major and he recovers soon. This seems to happen so often now as we no longer get to know our neighbours and check on them like we used to, I know I always appreciate the fact that my neighbours come in to check I am ok when Glyn is at uni as if I had a fall I would be in serious trouble and i am sure they feel the same way about you hun. Hugssss hopefully you will news soon.


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear about Bud, Jen. I hope he's OK.

Sammy I'm a sucker for a Scottish voice too, so no need to apologise for flirting with Scotsmen! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol i dont know what it is about the accent but I can listen to it for years. It is so seductive to me and after spending nearly two hours on the phone tonight I promised i wouldnt phone back unless it was necessary lol which made them giggle and they said noooo we love it when you phone as we get to have a laugh instead of being ranted at so maybe when i next need fix of scots accents I will give either GRaham or Ronnie a call lol


----------



## Amalthea

Just been to see how Bud is. He's at the hospital still and they seem to not know anything. Bloody useless. Barbara said that they did scans last night, but they don't know if he's had a stroke or a seizure. They got him to open his eyes last night, but he wasn't able to speak. He is aware, though, cuz if you ask him things, he responds by squeezing your hand. Gonna go back over after work and see if Barbara has heard anything new.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, Jen. That's a bit worrying if they can't find out what's caused the problem! I hope you find out something a little more positive tonight.

Quiet on here today! :whistling2: Is everyone OK?


----------



## Nix

Flying visit, just to say I am alive and kicking. Work is crazy mental and no internet at home. 

Potted history of last few weeks

Got gastric infection week before xmas - bad
Got better - good
Got engaged on xmas day - excellent
OH's dad and grandad in hospital over christmas - bad
Everyone home and well again - good
Moved house between christmas and new year - bad
Had new years party - good
Going away with work next week for 4 days - meh

Hope you are all ok, lots of love and hope to be back around soon!

Nix xxx


----------



## Shell195

Ive had a bitter sweet day. Chris skyped me so we chatted and watched(video call) for an hour. It was great seeing him so happy and as funny as usual. 6 hours later I had my daughter sobbing on my shoulder as her Grandad died 30 minutes earlier. He had Alzheimers and was in the last stages so hes at peace now but there any need for her Dad and Nan to tell her died in panic while choking and vomiting:bash: or for their dad to text Chris to tell him:bash: I rang to ask his hotel to get him to ring home asap but Paul had already text him so he was really upset when I spoke to him :bash:


----------



## feorag

Nix, sorry for all the bad bits, great for all the good bits and congratulations on the engagement!!! :lol2:

Shell, sorry to hear about the ex's father, but yes i agree, there's a way to tell the young and there's a way not to and that was the wrong way! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

That is disgusting, Shell.... Your poor kids


----------



## sammy1969

HOw awful Shell for your kids not right at all. 
Well my day is nearly over and still not out of bed had call from hospital to tell me why they couldnt cure this infection I have had for over six months apparently I have two sets of bacteria running through me one is streptochoccal (sp) pnuemoni and the other I cant even think how to spell so the antibiotics they have been loading me up with will only help with one or other of the bacteria involved, so now have to have another set of each to try and kill both off together, but they still wont tell me the result of my hepatitus tests


----------



## Shell195

Not good Sam, I hope they sort you out soon.


Esprit Ski who Chris works for are flying him home at their expense for a week or 2:gasp: He thinks it will be from this Sunday  I also have Steves mate from London coming to stay this Friday and Daniel is spending his last few days here too:gasp: Its going to be a very full house the next couple of weeks:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Why are they doing that Shell - is he due a holiday?? He's lucky they are going to pay for his flight!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Why are they doing that Shell - is he due a holiday?? He's lucky they are going to pay for his flight!


 

Its compassionate leave and his insurance covers transport for such times. Hes a coffin bearer at the funeral


----------



## sammy1969

Sounds like someone is going to be n there element with every one being in the home even if the circumstances are not the best Shell.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its compassionate leave and his insurance covers transport for such times. Hes a coffin bearer at the funeral


Sorry Shell, my brain must have slipped out for a minute - I didnt' think about the funeral, I was just worried that he was just too upset to concentrate.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry Shell, my brain must have slipped out for a minute - I didnt' think about the funeral, I was just worried that he was just too upset to concentrate.


 
It looks like Im going to the funeral too :gasp:


----------



## feorag

That'll be a load of fun for you! :sad: 

I didn't go to either of Peter's parents' funeral, but I know for certain I would not have been welcome. Anyone who cuts out little round circles of paper and sticks them over the face of their ex-daughter in law in family photos certainly wouldn't have her at their funeral!! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I forgot to tell you all about when Dexter sh*t in Clark's shoe didn't I? Luckily for Clark, I noticed before he put his foot in it. I howled with laughter, but Clark was slightly less amused. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That'll be a load of fun for you! :sad:
> 
> I didn't go to either of Peter's parents' funeral, but I know for certain I would not have been welcome. Anyone who cuts out little round circles of paper and sticks them over the face of their ex-daughter in law in family photos certainly wouldn't have her at their funeral!! :roll:


 
Really ? Thats awful:bash: Pauls parents have never had a bad word to say about me since we split up and I always get a birthday card, Christmas card and sometimes they even ring me. They understood why I wanted him to leave as they knew what he was like.






Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to tell you all about when Dexter sh*t in Clark's shoe didn't I? Luckily for Clark, I noticed before he put his foot in it. I howled with laughter, but Clark was slightly less amused. :lol2:


 
Now that is funny:roll2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to tell you all about when Dexter sh*t in Clark's shoe didn't I? Luckily for Clark, I noticed before he put his foot in it. I howled with laughter, but Clark was slightly less amused. :lol2:


YOu saying that Col reminded me of the day Mysty peed in one of my ex husbands shoes not a single drop hit the floor lol. He refused to take her out and she showed him her displeasure I thought it hysterical and paid for it later with a beating but he as you can tell wasnt amused at all


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to tell you all about when Dexter sh*t in Clark's shoe didn't I? Luckily for Clark, I noticed before he put his foot in it. I howled with laughter, but Clark was slightly less amused. :lol2:


Were you not tempted to leave it there and not let on?? :twisted:



Shell195 said:


> Really ? Thats awful:bash: Pauls parents have never had a bad word to say about me since we split up and I always get a birthday card, Christmas card and sometimes they even ring me. They understood why I wanted him to leave as they knew what he was like.


Peter's mother knew what he was like, but that didn't stop her. That was why Iain eventually stopped going to Aberdeen because she took every opportunity to badmouth me and like I said all the photos in the house that included me (and her daughter's ex-husband too - it wasn't just me) had bits of paper stuck over my face! :roll2:

I suggested to Iain and Barry when we went to Elise's wedding that when the photographer said "the bride's immediate family", we 3 would take out a circular piece of plain paper and hold it up in front of our faces, while saying to Peter "This picture's for your mother!" :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Were you not tempted to leave it there and not let on?? :twisted:
> 
> Peter's mother knew what he was like, but that didn't stop her. That was why Iain eventually stopped going to Aberdeen because she took every opportunity to badmouth me and like I said all the photos in the house that included me (and her daughter's ex-husband too - it wasn't just me) had bits of paper stuck over my face! :roll2:
> 
> I suggested to Iain and Barry when we went to Elise's wedding that when they said the bride's immediate family, we 3 would take out a circular piece of plain paper and hold it up in front of our faces, while saying to Peter "This picture's for your mother!" :lol2:


I'm not THAT cruel Eileen! :lol2:

I'd have paid to see you & family with the paper circles!!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to ask - does anyone need a 2012 diary?

I get a free Blue Cross one every year, but I don't use a diary, so if anyone wants it I'm happy to post it to them.

Also I just got an e-mail from Kim telling me that one of the pictures of my squirrels was chosen as one of the best images for The Journal in 2011 !! And the Gizmo (our skunk) and Stefan (my bosses' son) story and me and the squirrels were both chosen as most memorable stories for The Morpeth Herald for 2011, so a great PR start to the New Year, but as she says, how on earth are we going to top that in 2012??


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Forgot to ask - does anyone need a 2012 diary?
> 
> I get a free Blue Cross one every year, but I don't use a diary, so if anyone wants it I'm happy to post it to them.
> 
> Also I just got an e-mail from Kim telling me that one of the pictures of my squirrels was chosen as one of the best images for The Journal in 2011 !! And the Gizmo (our skunk) and Stefan (my bosses' son) story and me and the squirrels were both chosen as most memorable stories for The Morpeth Herald for 2011, so a great PR start to the New Year, but as she says, how on earth are we going to top that in 2012??


oooh me me me pick me :lol2: my mum likes a diary to be organised


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Forgot to ask - does anyone need a 2012 diary?
> 
> I get a free Blue Cross one every year, but I don't use a diary, so if anyone wants it I'm happy to post it to them.
> 
> Also I just got an e-mail from Kim telling me that one of the pictures of my squirrels was chosen as one of the best images for The Journal in 2011 !! And the Gizmo (our skunk) and Stefan (my bosses' son) story and me and the squirrels were both chosen as most memorable stories for The Morpeth Herald for 2011, so a great PR start to the New Year, but as she says, how on earth are we going to top that in 2012??


Lets hope 2012 brings some much needed & deserved luck to the sanctuary Eileen.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> oooh me me me pick me :lol2: my mum likes a diary to be organised


OK - first come, first served, I'll pop it in the post for you on Monday.



Zoo-Man said:


> Lets hope 2012 brings some much needed & deserved luck to the sanctuary Eileen.


Let's hope so Colin! :2thumb:

We've got our first "tactics meeting" of 2012 next Wednesday to start trying to come up with ideas and organise our events.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> OK - first come, first served, I'll pop it in the post for you on Monday.
> 
> Let's hope so Colin! :2thumb:
> 
> We've got our first "tactics meeting" of 2012 next Wednesday to start trying to come up with ideas and organise our events.


thank you :flrt:

been meaning to ask how is wee jeemy? is he fully healed now?


----------



## feorag

Oh yes, he healed up very quickly once we got him on the Baytril.

He's been wheezing again this last week, but I've waited a few days rather than rush him onto another course of anti-b's and he's been much quieter yesterday and today, so hopefully he's fighting it off himself.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Its Dexter's first show tomorrow, hope he does well. Him & Indy are in the same class, so she might give him some confidence.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh yes, he healed up very quickly once we got him on the Baytril.
> 
> He's been wheezing again this last week, but I've waited a few days rather than rush him onto another course of anti-b's and he's been much quieter yesterday and today, so hopefully he's fighting it off himself.


bless him , im glad he healed, i hope he fights it off soon


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Its Dexter's first show tomorrow, hope he does well. Him & Indy are in the same class, so she might give him some confidence.


good luck Indy and Dexter :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> good luck Indy and Dexter :2thumb:


Thanks hun


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Were you not tempted to leave it there and not let on?? :twisted:
> 
> Peter's mother knew what he was like, but that didn't stop her. That was why Iain eventually stopped going to Aberdeen because she took every opportunity to badmouth me and like I said all the photos in the house that included me (and her daughter's ex-husband too - it wasn't just me) had bits of paper stuck over my face! :roll2:
> 
> I suggested to Iain and Barry when we went to Elise's wedding that when the photographer said "the bride's immediate family", we 3 would take out a circular piece of plain paper and hold it up in front of our faces, while saying to Peter "This picture's for your mother!" :lol2:


 

:lol2: love it


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Its Dexter's first show tomorrow, hope he does well. Him & Indy are in the same class, so she might give him some confidence.


Ooh! Good luck! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: love it


Thought you might! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oh yes, he healed up very quickly once we got him on the Baytril.
> 
> He's been wheezing again this last week, but I've waited a few days rather than rush him onto another course of anti-b's and he's been much quieter yesterday and today, so hopefully he's fighting it off himself.


Poor little man does seem to be prone to illness doesnt he?



Zoo-Man said:


> Its Dexter's first show tomorrow, hope he does well. Him & Indy are in the same class, so she might give him some confidence.


Fingers crossed for Indy and Dexter x


----------



## feorag

Sadly he does, Shell. :sad:


----------



## Esarosa

Best of luck today Colin & Clark.

Poor Jeemy Eileen, he sounds like Peanut/Spirit...she was always a snuffly thing.

JEN Maternity - Very Popular Tee by musicalartworks| CafePress.co.uk < Didn't want to post on your fb in case some didn't know..but how cute is that? :flrt: Some of their slogan tees are brilliant I must admit.


----------



## feorag

Morning Katie - loving those t-shirts! You couldnt' get anything like that when I was pregnant! :sad:

Yes I think Wee Jeemy is just a poor little fella! :roll:

Apart from the abscess which burst in his abdomen months ago, he's never ailed a bit and I never hear him wheezing ever!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone. How are you all today? MYself I am feeling extremely proud and also a bit emotional. I was asked to look at something onine today which I will share with you. It is about the fine cell work prisoners do whilst serving their sentences which earns them a bit of money to buy the essential things we take for granted on the outside but that cost a fortune for a prisoner who is limited from where they can purchase. As yo all know my brother Paul is currently in prison and he does alot of this incell work and has one of his completed pieces in Westminster Abbey, another is in an exhibition going round the country and a third is being used as an educational too to help teach others how to do this sort of work THe peices he does are al embroidery and x stitch, now he told me about a site that shows and sells some of the work that they do call fine cell work and upon looking through it briefly I found a testimonial page and was shocked to dicover the fist testimonial is about my brother Paul. I remember him saying he had written it but I had no idea it had been published. SO here is the link to his testimonial if oyu would like to read it.

Paul's Story


AS you cansee things have not been easy for him and tbh I never realised just how hard it had been and I had no idea about he self harming at the time he was doing it but now he has come clean hence why I feel a bit emotional but i hope you enjoy it


----------



## feorag

That was very interesting to read Sammy - I'm glad your brother has found something to do to keep his mind off his problems and depression. It's certainly true that keeping the mind busy can help with troubles.


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Eileen Hehas been alot more cheerful since he has been doing these commissions and we have had little cheeky betswith him that he wont complete some of them in time The one he has just completed consisted of 36 individual squares of 90 x 90 stitches and he had 6-8 weeks to complete it which he did with time to spare so we each owed him five pounds each lol, but it is going to be displayed by the artist that commissioned it in one of his exhibitions. I am so proud of him as he realy did get depressed when he was first imprisoned but now he has realy goten himself together and he is representative for the landing as well as disability rep forthe landing and the whole prison as wel as goodness knows what else lol so he realy is busy. I wiljust be glad when he can finally come home for good which unfortunately wont be for a good few years yet.


----------



## Amalthea

Katie, those are SOOOO CUTE!! :flrt: And nope, most on FB don't know yet... All will be revealed on Wednesday after the scan  What time is yours, btw?


----------



## Amalthea

Katie, I don't know about you, but I NEED this one!!! :lol:

I Don't Care Shirt by kgmaternity| CafePress.co.uk


----------



## Esarosa

Jen that top is brilliant.scan is twenty five past eleven.


----------



## feorag

So are we all going to get to see the scan photos on the same day for both of you?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup!  Mine is at 1:30... I'll try to post a pic as soon as I get it, but I'll be out and about  Gary and I are making a date day out of it and going to dinner afterward


----------



## Amalthea

Katie, if we can find somewhere that does cheap plain maternity tees, I can get them printed for a whopping £3


----------



## Esarosa

Hopefully so. I'm a nervous wreck, I've been driving Will up the wall with all my panicking.


----------



## Amalthea

You'll be fine  It'll be super special 

ETA: And *points up* There are two posts up there from me... We cross posted :lol:


----------



## Esarosa

Cheapest I've seen so far is asda two for eight pounds. Well they were vest tops I think.


----------



## Amalthea

That's good, though!!! New Look have some decently priced packs, but I think they were patterned *thinks* OW!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Quiet night on here last night, I couldn't even see the thread when I looked in the section - we were right near the bottom! :gasp:

It's a lovely, sunny day here and I'm sitting quietly watching "This Morning" and catching up on the computer. Loads to do, but not a lot of enthusiasm - nothing new there then! :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

"Morning"  was working this morning, but didn't sleep well last night, so gonna try to take a nap *yawn*


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Get your sleep while you can girl - not be much opportunity once the sproglet arrives!


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! I figured  did I tell you lot that my Mom is gonna try to be here for the birth and a couple weeks afterward?  hopefully I'll be given an induction date, so I have a day to give her.


----------



## Shell195

Ive been busy with Chris:flrt:The house is alive again


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Get you! I hope it works out better than my Christmas! :bash:

Jen, why do you think you will be having an induction - is it something to do with your diabetes?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Get you! I hope it works out better than my Christmas! :bash:
> 
> *Jen, why do you think you will be having an induction - is it something to do with your diabetes?*


I wondered that too!


----------



## feorag

I've had a very upset Iain on the phone tonight about Kisha. She's been having a lot of trouble with nose bleeds over the last few months and the vet thinks it's a blood pressure problem. She's also had a weepy eye for a long time and the vet thinks it's a virus that she has reactivated.

Tonight Iain said she's having difficulty breathing. He thinks she's had another nose bleed and the blood has dried in her nose preventing her from nose breathing properly, so she's breathing through her mouth and he says making a lot of noise. I've described the breathing associated with pulmonary oedema and he says she isn't breathing like that. 

So I've suggested he tries steaming her to see if it helps her breathing, but either way he's taking her to the vets tomorrow. Not sure what the result will be. :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, it's the diabetes. Most diabetics are induced two weeks early. 

Poor Kisha!!!  

Glad you are feeling better with Chris home, Shell!!


----------



## feorag

Ah! I see! That'll make things a lot easier for your mum if you have a specific day! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening all. I wasn't online last night as I had a head-ache & was knackered so I went to bed shortly after 10pm. How rare for me!

Dexter's first show yestreday was a first in another way - the first show we've entered where there were 12 dogs entered into our class! Yes, 12 dogs! Dexter & Indy were not placed. A friend said that Dex should have been placed. Never mind, we're at Midland Chihuahua Club show next Sunday, lets see how we go there. But on a positive note, our friend's adult Chihuahua got Best In Show!


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely would help Mom!!

That's a shame Dexter didn't place, but there's always next time


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Zoo-Man said:


> Dexter's first show yestreday was a first in another way - the first show we've entered where there were 12 dogs entered into our class! Yes, 12 dogs! Dexter & Indy were not placed. A friend said that Dex should have been placed. Never mind, we're at Midland Chihuahua Club show next Sunday, lets see how we go there. But on a positive note, our friend's adult Chihuahua got Best In Show!


As they say Colin, you win some, you lose some! Sorry that neither dogs got placed, but tomorrow (or in your case Sunday) is another day - and another judge!

Well I've had a very tearful morning with my son. He rang me at 9:30 to say he was at the vets with Kisha and didn't know what to do. She was no better this morning and although the steaming helped her breathing a little, it didn't help much. The vet had suggested that they keep her in for a couple of days and monitor her, but he wasn't sure what to do. That wasn't helped by the fact that he has to go to Oxford this afternoon for 2 days, so wouldn't be around if there was a decision to be made.

I asked him what his gut feeling was and he said he didn't really know, so I decided that I had to make the decision for him and I told him that my gut feeling was that he should let her go. She was 16 in November and none of my Somalis have survived much longer than that. I felt that leaving her at the vets would stress her no end as she was such a timid girl and if Iain was in oxford and something happened he wouldn't be able to forgive himself. 
He rang me when he got home and both of us cried like babies on the phone (he truly is my son! :roll: :flrt He admitted that he knew it was the right decision to make, but needed to hear it from someone else and I knew exactly what he meant, which was why I made the decision for him. Kisha was his first 'personal' pet and so this was the first time that he was faced with a decision like that and I remembered how I felt when I was faced with that decision for Jason, my first dog.

Fortunately he will be away from home for 2 days, but he will be coming back to a house without her and that will be hard, because she was, without doubt, "his cat" and she adored him - he was her world.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Iain  but at least Kisha isn't hurting any more 

I didn't sleep much again last night. My friend at home messaged me panicking, cuz she was bleeding (she's 8 weeks pregnant) so I was up waiting for news from her.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh Eileen sorry to hear about Kisha 


Jen, how is your friend?


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear about your friend - have you heard how she is? I hope she's taken to bed and is doing nothing until it stops.


----------



## Amalthea

Not heard yet this morning, but she is 8 hours behind us... I'm so worried


----------



## feorag

Oh, I see. Didnt' realise she was in America. I hope she's OK.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah...  hopefully I'll hear soon :/


----------



## ami_j

Poor Iain  RIP Kisha 


oh jen you must be so worried  hopefully news soon


----------



## Amalthea

Still nothing, but considering the time, I guess no news is good news...


----------



## Amalthea

She's stopped bleeding!!  Hopefully it was just from her internal ultrasound and/or smear test they did last week...

Oh yeah!! I have invited you lot that are on FB (*cough* Eileen *cough*), but on March 31st, my little "sister", Sophie, is throwing me a babyshower


----------



## Amalthea

And I got a sympathy card from Mom today for Cleo... There was a lock of fur inside (which I asked for)... Gonna have one of these made:

Lock of Hair Keepsake - Pet Keepsake Gifts - Horse Hair Jewellery


----------



## Esarosa

Jen that's a lovely idea, good news about your friend stopping bleeding too.

Well I'm climbing the walls today..tomorrow is dragging it's feet, and I'm to impatient at the best of times!

[edit] eep tickers moved to the fourth box :shock:


----------



## Amalthea

Me too, Katie!! Tomorrow needs to hurry its happy butt up and get here!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, how sad about Kisha, & your right, Iain will find it hard to return to a house with no Kisha to greet him. Its horrid isn't it? When I had Joe, my elderly JRT, put to sleep, the next morning was awful to come downstairs in the morning & not have him jump off the settee to greet me. 

Jen, thats a nice keepsake of Cleo's memory.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen so sorry about Kisha, its so sad to lose a longtime friend 

Jen Im glad that your friend is ok, I bled with my 3 for no reason at all so hopefuly its the same as what I had.

Thats a nice keepsake Jen 

Ive been summoned to my ex father in laws funeral next Wednesday, they have laid on an extra funeral car so I can go with the family :gasp: Its going to feel very odd as Ive not seen my ex sis in laws since me and Paul parted!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> She's stopped bleeding!!  Hopefully it was just from her internal ultrasound and/or smear test they did last week...
> 
> Oh yeah!! I have invited you lot that are on FB (*cough* Eileen *cough*), but on March 31st, my little "sister", Sophie, is throwing me a babyshower


That's great news Jen - maybe she should take things very easy for a week or so to make sure it was caused by that rather than anything else?

*cough* I am actually registered on Facebook Jen, but definitely have no wish to be 'active' - it's really so that I can post photos and vids of Darcey on Elise's page etc.

Thank you for the invitation,but obviously you'll appreciate I doubt I will be able to get there.



Esarosa said:


> [edit] eep tickers moved to the fourth box :shock:


:shock: Eep! You're right - you are now officially in your second trimester! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, how sad about Kisha, & your right, Iain will find it hard to return to a house with no Kisha to greet him. Its horrid isn't it? When I had Joe, my elderly JRT, put to sleep, the next morning was awful to come downstairs in the morning & not have him jump off the settee to greet me.


That's one of the reasons why I've had to have more than 1 animal in my house since I got a home of my own - I just couldn't bear to come home to an empty house! He's definitely going to miss Kisha, because she did literally follow him everywhere. As a teenager he had a special relationship with Pasht and it was Pasht who comforted him when he came home upset for whatever reason (such as when he was goalie for his football team and let in 13 goals! :sad and when he got married and took Kisha to live with him, she replaced Pasht as his non-judgemental confidant.



Shell195 said:


> Ive been summoned to my ex father in laws funeral next Wednesday, they have laid on an extra funeral car so I can go with the family :gasp: Its going to feel very odd as Ive not seen my ex sis in laws since me and Paul parted!!


I bet it is! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We've started Dexter's next stage of show training, being strung. After him trying lots to walk with his nose to the ground in the show ring on Sunday, he needs to learn to walk with his head up. His first session earlier wasn't bad. He's now on the settee chewing on a raw chicken wing.


----------



## feorag

See, Colin, this is where showing Afghan Hounds makes life easier. 

A nice piece of well cooked liver in the hand that holds the lead in front of the dog's nose and the head is up - can't do that with a wee tooty Chi! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> See, Colin, this is where showing Afghan Hounds makes life easier.
> 
> A nice piece of well cooked liver in the hand that holds the lead in front of the dog's nose and the head is up - can't do that with a wee tooty Chi! :lol2:


Oh I know, showing Chihuahuas is harder than people think. At least with large breeds you can hold them when their standing, control their head more when moving them, etc. A Chihuahua on the end of a show lead is a struggle :lol2:

I forgot to say, on Sunday a friend who shows Italian Greyhounds asked me to handle one of her dogs in the ring for her, as she entered both her dogs & she had come alone. Of course I agreed, & the dog I handled was chosen Best Of Breed! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yes, you would have to do a good impression of Quasimodo to get something smelly in front of a chi's nose as you show it.

Zorah used to be frightened of men and men judges used to pose a problem in the early days, cos as the judge approached Zorah used to start leaning backwards away from the judge until he was sitting down, so I used to kneel alongside him and push my knee under his ribs so he couldn't lean. Once he got used to being shown and knew the 'routine' I could drop the leash and stand beside him and he'd stand like a rock when the judge approached and went over him.

Bit difficult to stick your knee under a chi if he wanted to lean back and sit down though! :lol:

Good result with the Italian Greyhound! :2thumb: I love them! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yes, you would have to do a good impression of Quasimodo to get something smelly in front of a chi's nose as you show it.
> 
> Zorah used to be frightened of men and men judges used to pose a problem in the early days, cos as the judge approached Zorah used to start leaning backwards away from the judge until he was sitting down, so I used to kneel alongside him and push my knee under his ribs so he couldn't lean. Once he got used to being shown and knew the 'routine' I could drop the leash and stand beside him and he'd stand like a rock when the judge approached and went over him.
> 
> Bit difficult to stick your knee under a chi if he wanted to lean back and sit down though! :lol:
> 
> Good result with the Italian Greyhound! :2thumb: I love them! :flrt:


I could try lying down next to a Chi to stand it better! :lol2:

So on Sunday, first I handled the Italian Greyhound, then Dexter, & afterwards another friend asked if I'd handle one of her Golden Retrievers if needbe (I wasn't needed in the end). I should start charging! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes you should. You could be a professional dog handler! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yes you should. You could be a professional dog handler! :2thumb:


Ooo, I'd have to mince round the ring then wouldn't I? :hmm:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Nah! Not all the professional handlers I saw when I was showing minced - you'd be OK!


----------



## ami_j

1am, animal planet, a show about kittens , birth til homing, caught half of it earlier

persians, abysinnians and bengals


----------



## feorag

Oh buggar - I was in bed by then! then again I don't think I get Pet Plant on digital anyway! :grin1:

Morning everyone! I'm off in half an hour for a 'strategy for 2012 meeting' at The sanctuary. So that's me out probs all day as I usually stay on for a chat with Kim after everyone has gone and often don't get away until 4:00 - 5:00


----------



## Amalthea

Have a good day, Eileen!! 

Katie, I know you're already there, but good luck!!! :2thumb:

Happy Wednesday, everybody!!


----------



## Esarosa

Best of luck today Jen, it's absolutely amazing.

Piccys from the scan...unfortunately I don't have a scanner so they've come out a bit rubbish. Measuring 13 weeks 5 days, and been given the due date of 12th of July. But she said that may even out to what we thought so around 14th later on.

Little one was being a swine, she said if (s)he would have lay on her/his stomach or back it would have been easier but instead (s)he was half on his/her side and half on his/her tummy. So I've had a lot of prodding and poking which will probably bruise as I bruise like a peach. Little ones legs you can see at the far left poking up, when she angled from below she said his/her legs were firmly crossed in the air :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Katie, they are amazing!!! I'm on the way to mine now and will post pics as soon as we have them  I love that you can see your Sprocket's little toes!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Awww cute baby Katie:flrt:
Colin if GSD dog handlers minced round the ring they would be thrown out:lol2: Im not at the sanctuary today so gonna help Sophie re do her CV later. Chris spent the night at his dads so him and his hangover will be home later!! The funeral is next Wednesday and last night my ex mum in law rang and officially invited me as in her words "You are part of the family" .......Im going to feel really uncomfortable


----------



## Amalthea

Just been in... The baby was wriggling all over the place!!!! Saw him/her yawning and everything!!!!q


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Amalthea

I am now due on July 20th  so just a day off


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> image


Awwww :flrt: your baby looks a wee bit more cooperative than ours. Will was amazed at how much little one wriggled around and drank.


----------



## Amalthea

He/she waved, then stretched and kicked, and then yawned  the sonographer had to keep moving, cuz he/she kept wriggling :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> He/she waved, then stretched and kicked, and then yawned  the sonographer had to keep moving, cuz he/she kept wriggling :flrt:


Ours was wiggling and kicking and looked like it was putting it's hand on it's head in exasperation when she kept prodding my uterus :lol2: but it still refused to move from it's side till the very end and even then was sort of still leaned over.

Stomach was flipping sore after the ultrasound mind, didn't expect that much pressure to be exerted.

Have you got your next scan booked in? Ours is the 1st of March at 3:30pm. Had to go for an afternoon appointment in the hope his mum can come with us to the next one.


----------



## Amalthea

Our next one is March 7th 

Are ya thinking about having a 3D scan done? I'd really like one...


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Our next one is March 7th
> 
> Are ya thinking about having a 3D scan done? I'd really like one...



Yeah we're looking into it. He said he didn't really see the big deal before, but after the scan today he was like we HAVE to get a 4d scan done :lol2: He couldn't stop grinning for hours then just sat down and went 'wow' and shut up for about an hour :lol2: It didn't hit me till I was at home surrounded by my girlies (the cats!:razz

Take A Peek 3D - The Baby Scanning Experts seems relatively handy for you guys and the prices are very reasonable. Cheapest I've seen up here is £120 so far, mad the price differences of various areas. Course the £65 is the cheapest option so just the piccys but still.


----------



## Amalthea

I think it's just the picture we're after.... But thanx very much for the link!! 

Gary cried a little at the scan, bless him :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

congratualations jen. just saw the scan on FB


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Tom  Katie is pregnant, too


----------



## feorag

Wow girls - what an exciting day you've both had! :2thumb: And what incredible clear scans you both got! Amazing! :2thumb:

Katie, sounds like you've got one like our Chloe, Elise's first daughter and my first born grandchild. She had her legs firmly crossed and they couldn't tell the sex at all. Because Elise really wanted to know, they told her to go away and walk around the hospital for an hour, run up and down the stairs a few times and try to 'dislodge' her, then come back. So she did, but chloe still had her legs crossed, so we had to wait until she was born to find out what she was!

I looked at that website Katie and my word there are some weird looking 34D babies in that lot! :lol2:


Shell195 said:


> Colin if GSD dog handlers minced round the ring they would be thrown out:lol2:


There's no real way that you can mince when you're showing a dog like a GSD though! :lol2: At least if there is I'd like to see it! :lol2: 

Well a pretty productive meeting I think, we've decided what days we are opening and where we are looking to fundraise.


----------



## tomwilson

Amalthea said:


> Thanx, Tom  Katie is pregnant, too


 well congatualations to katie too, as you can probably tell i'm a little behind the times on this forum lol


----------



## Amalthea

It truly was amazing, Eileen :flrt:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> I looked at that website Katie and my word there are some weird looking 34D babies in that lot! :lol2:.


Oops - babies with boobs!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Oops - babies with boobs!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


 
PMSL:roll2:

It sounds like you 2 girls have had a very exciting day:no1:


Hi Tom *waves*


----------



## ami_j

awww scans  i can actually see babies in them, usually they are like magic eye pics for me, can ever see what i'm meant too :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Can't miss them 2 heads, apart from the other bits! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Awww girls, how lovely for you, seeing your babies for the first time! Jealous much!


----------



## Amalthea

It really was special, Col :flrt: I blubbered!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It really was special, Col :flrt: I blubbered!!


Awwww ((HUGS))


----------



## tomwilson

Shell195 said:


> PMSL:roll2:
> 
> It sounds like you 2 girls have had a very exciting day:no1:
> 
> 
> Hi Tom *waves*


 Hi shell *waves into yesterday*


----------



## feorag

Morning all. :lol: At you blubbering Jen!

I've got a day off today. I didn't get away from the Sanctuary until after 6:00 last night and cos Iain had us up until nearly 1 on Wednesday morning I decided to turn off the alarm and sleep my sleep out - not to be! My friend Jenny rang to arrange a lunch date at 9:00, so that was me awake, :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Rude! :lol: I hate it when somebody calls me first thing in the morning when I am getting a much needed lie in!

Just getting ready for work... Then I have canvassing afterwards. Gonna be a long day!


----------



## feorag

I'll think of you while I'm having an easy day in my house! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'll think of you while I'm having an easy day in my house! :lol2:


 
What you gonna do today then. Im cleaning again then off to the sanctuary later. Chris goes back on Sunday


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I'll think of you while I'm having an easy day in my house! :lol2:


Cow


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What you gonna do today then. Im cleaning again then off to the sanctuary later. Chris goes back on Sunday


Very little I think. Need to sort out the presents I bought in town on Tuesday and put them away, then i might knit, or sew or just sit on my fat *rse and watch telly! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Cow


Moo!! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Rude! :lol: I hate it when somebody calls me first thing in the morning when I am getting a much needed lie in!
> 
> Just getting ready for work... Then I have canvassing afterwards. Gonna be a long day!



My nan rang me at half seven in the morning on the Sunday just gone..and couldn't figure out why it was socially inappropriate :razz: Full of flu, pregnant, not sleeping much then that could have strangled her lol.

Well I've got till Sunday off so today is shopping day in the sales, or what is left of them.


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> My nan rang me at half seven in the morning on the Sunday just gone..and couldn't figure out why it was socially inappropriate :razz: Full of flu, pregnant, not sleeping much then that could have strangled her lol.
> 
> Well I've got till Sunday off so today is shopping day in the sales, or what is left of them.


If someone rang me at that time in the morning I'd think that somebody had died! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> If someone rang me at that time in the morning I'd think that somebody had died! :gasp:



Well exactley, I'd have just muted it and rolled over but looked at the time and thought oh hell..but nope just wanted to chat :?


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yeah!!! Eileen! I am doing a blanket made from crocheted/knitted squares from loadsa friends and family for the little'un... If you'd like to join in with one or two, the squares need to be about 6x6 inches and in neutrals, blues, and/or yellows


----------



## Amalthea

I'd have murdered her, Katie!! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Oh yeah!!! Eileen! I am doing a blanket made from crocheted/knitted squares from loadsa friends and family for the little'un... If you'd like to join in with one or two, the squares need to be about 6x6 inches and in neutrals, blues, and/or yellows



Aw that's a lovely idea. I'm rubbish at crafty stuff, I can barely knit a scarf, though I'm trying to learn to follow a pattern before bubs arrives...could be amusing.

I loved the idea lou (Fixx & Lou from here) had..She got all the baby grows she'd outgrown and made a sort of patchwork quilt out of them. It was lovely. You meandered into pregnancy chat in off topic yet?


----------



## Amalthea

Lou is doing a couple squares for this blanket, too *lol* she's a good glidery friend  she's sooooo crafty!! Hopefully my blanket will have squares from all over the world  plus my own 

Not been into the pregnancy chat et, nope. :lol:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Oh yeah!!! Eileen! I am doing a blanket made from crocheted/knitted squares from loadsa friends and family for the little'un... If you'd like to join in with one or two, the squares need to be about 6x6 inches and in neutrals, blues, and/or yellows


Ooh, I can do that! Are they just plain squares in garter stitch (like every row plain) or stocking stitch (1 row plain, 1 row purl) or are they patterned?? That's a good idea - but then you Americans are quilt/blanket mad compared to us British.

Katie if you want to try a pattern and can't work out what to do I can always try and talk you through it, even by doing it in a little vid to explain.



Amalthea said:


> Not been into the pregnancy chat et, nope. :lol:


Rach (Enola69) on here is also pregnant and she told me in a pm that she had ventured into the pregnancy chat and advanced quickly back out as she didn't feel made particularly welcome! :gasp:

well my lovely relaxing day went totally t*ts up and I need to rant. 

It was such a lovely day I decided that Skye and I would go to the beach, so I just went to the nearest one, which is about 4-5 mile away. Well the tide was right in when we got there which reduces the beach to about a third of its normal depth, so less room to keep away from other dogs. Anyway I parked the car and walked down to the beach. On my right I could see a guy with a black dog a good distance away and to my left nothing, so i turned left. Let Skye off and began throwing his ball into the sea so he could have a good swim, intending to walk a good length along the shoreline and then come back on the prom to give him a chance to dry off.

Well he was well out into the sea searching for his ball, having a lovely time, when I saw the black dog (youngish lab) rushing straight for us - owner (young bloke) far away and making no attempt to call him back. So I walked to edge of the sea and called Skye, starting to panic because by the time he swam back to land the dog was literally 6 yards away, and by the time he stopped to shake and clocked the dog it was barely 2 yards away, nearly closer to him than I was! :gasp: I called him again in my sternest voice and he came straight to me. That has never happened before when a dog has been that close, he's always gone for the dog and inside i was panicking that the same situation was going to happen again, but it didn't ! I was absolutely chuffed to bits - can't tell you how excited I was.

So I put him on the lead (attached to his collar) cos I didn't have time to put the head collar on and pulled him away from the dog. He was growling at the dog and the dog ran back towards its owner. So I carried on walking away from them, but obviously kept him on the leash trying to get far enough ahead of them, hoping he was going to turn off the beach where I'd walked on. Then I turned around and the dog was running back towards us, so I decided that there was no point in walking in the same direction as the owner. Well the dog ran around the back of me and Skye ran behind me twisting me around and I fell over (felt such a dipstick), got up and decided to pass them and walk in the opposite direction. So of course the dog was winding Skye up and it got close enough so he went for it and then the owner speeded up. So I was blazing mad and told the guy that if he didn't get his dog under control, my dog would end up having a go at it and asked the guy if he knew how to read behaviour. He looked blankly so I elaborated and explained that my dog was off the leash, but as soon as his dog came towards me, I put my dog on the leash, what should that have told him??? Just because he had a friendly dog didn't mean that every dog that it rushed towards would be friendly, so he should exercise some control over his dog not only for his dog's safety, but as a courtesy to other dog owners, as it wasn't his private beach and we all had a right to be there! So he got well miffed and stomped off.

So off we headed in the opposite direction where there were no dogs in the near distance and I let Skye off and we resumed our fun in the water. I'm obviously looking all around me - on the prom and in front and behind me for any dogs and all are on leaders and far enough away that I know Skye won't show any interest, so we carry on our fun. Then in the far distance I see a beagle off lead and starting to head towards us. Again Skye was in the water, but I had time to get to him before the dog got too close, but in my rush to put the lead on a huge wave came in and swamped me, so I began running backwards away from the sea with him running forward away from the water and of course I went down like a bag of sh*te (again! :roll only this time in the water, so I'm getting cross. Then I've got Skye on the leader - still no sound of the owners who are getting closer calling the beagle and the beagle comes in barking with his teeth bared and, i didn't blame him one bit that Skye became aggressive back straight away. 

So I start to drag him away from the beagle, which is following me and eventually reach the owners (elderly couple), who pass an inane comment about naughty dogs and I just said "your dog is threatening mine and my dog will defend himself and me, so if you don't get a hold of your dog my dog will have him" - that was when they panicked and ran to grab the dog and put it on a leader. Except as they ran to the dog, it ran behind me to get away from them, Skye spun around and for the third time pulled me over on the uneven sand and I bloody fell down again! :roll: I was feckin' foaming!! I didn't dare open my mouth to the couple, because I doubt I would have shut it again, so I just glared at them and walked away!

So that just ruined my day and this time it wasn't Skye's fault. And now my soaking wet trainers, soaking wet socks and soaking wet and sand encrusted joggers are all in the washing machine. Feckin' selfish and irresponsible dog owners! :devil:

Wish I'd just stayed at home and walked around our local field! :sad:

Rant over! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Ooh, I can do that! Are they just plain squares in garter stitch (like every row plain) or stocking stitch (1 row plain, 1 row purl) or are they patterned?? That's a good idea - but then you Americans are quilt/blanket mad compared to us British.
> 
> Katie if you want to try a pattern and can't work out what to do I can always try and talk you through it, even by doing it in a little vid to explain.
> 
> Rach (Enola69) on here is also pregnant and she told me in a pm that she had ventured into the pregnancy chat and advanced quickly back out as she didn't feel made particularly welcome! :gasp:
> 
> well my lovely relaxing day went totally t*ts up and I need to rant.
> 
> It was such a lovely day I decided that Skye and I would go to the beach, so I just went to the nearest one, which is about 4-5 mile away. Well the tide was right in when we got there which reduces the beach to about a third of its normal depth, so less room to keep away from other dogs. Anyway I parked the car and walked down to the beach. On my right I could see a guy with a black dog a good distance away and to my left nothing, so i turned left. Let Skye off and began throwing his ball into the sea so he could have a good swim, intending to walk a good length along the shoreline and then come back on the prom to give him a chance to dry off.
> 
> Well he was well out into the sea searching for his ball, having a lovely time, when I saw the black dog (youngish lab) rushing straight for us - owner (young bloke) far away and making no attempt to call him back. So I walked to edge of the sea and called Skye, starting to panic because by the time he swam back to land the dog was literally 6 yards away, and by the time he stopped to shake and clocked the dog it was barely 2 yards away, nearly closer to him than I was! :gasp: I called him again in my sternest voice and he came straight to me. That has never happened before when a dog has been that close, he's always gone for the dog and inside i was panicking that the same situation was going to happen again, but it didn't ! I was absolutely chuffed to bits - can't tell you how excited I was.
> 
> So I put him on the lead (attached to his collar) cos I didn't have time to put the head collar on and pulled him away from the dog. He was growling at the dog and the dog ran back towards its owner. So I carried on walking away from them, but obviously kept him on the leash trying to get far enough ahead of them, hoping he was going to turn off the beach where I'd walked on. Then I turned around and the dog was running back towards us, so I decided that there was no point in walking in the same direction as the owner. Well the dog ran around the back of me and Skye ran behind me twisting me around and I fell over (felt such a dipstick), got up and decided to pass them and walk in the opposite direction. So of course the dog was winding Skye up and it got close enough so he went for it and then the owner speeded up. So I was blazing mad and told the guy that if he didn't get his dog under control, my dog would end up having a go at it and asked the guy if he knew how to read behaviour. He looked blankly so I elaborated and explained that my dog was off the leash, but as soon as his dog came towards me, I put my dog on the leash, what should that have told him??? Just because he had a friendly dog didn't mean that every dog that it rushed towards would be friendly, so he should exercise some control over his dog not only for his dog's safety, but as a courtesy to other dog owners, as it wasn't his private beach and we all had a right to be there! So he got well miffed and stomped off.
> 
> So off we headed in the opposite direction where there were no dogs in the near distance and I let Skye off and we resumed our fun in the water. I'm obviously looking all around me - on the prom and in front and behind me for any dogs and all are on leaders and far enough away that I know Skye won't show any interest, so we carry on our fun. Then in the far distance I see a beagle off lead and starting to head towards us. Again Skye was in the water, but I had time to get to him before the dog got too close, but in my rush to put the lead on a huge wave came in and swamped me, so I began running backwards away from the sea with him running forward away from the water and of course I went down like a bag of sh*te (again! :roll only this time in the water, so I'm getting cross. Then I've got Skye on the leader - still no sound of the owners who are getting closer calling the beagle and the beagle comes in barking with his teeth bared and, i didn't blame him one bit that Skye became aggressive back straight away.
> 
> So I start to drag him away from the beagle, which is following me and eventually reach the owners (elderly couple), who pass an inane comment about naughty dogs and I just said "your dog is threatening mine and my dog will defend himself and me, so if you don't get a hold of your dog my dog will have him" - that was when they panicked and ran to grab the dog and put it on a leader. Except as they ran to the dog, it ran behind me to get away from them, Skye spun around and for the third time pulled me over on the uneven sand and I bloody fell down again! :roll: I was feckin' foaming!! I didn't dare open my mouth to the couple, because I doubt I would have shut it again, so I just glared at them and walked away!
> 
> So that just ruined my day and this time it wasn't Skye's fault. And now my soaking wet trainers, soaking wet socks and soaking wet and sand encrusted joggers are all in the washing machine. Feckin' selfish and irresponsible dog owners! :devil:
> 
> Wish I'd just stayed at home and walked around our local field! :sad:
> 
> Rant over! :lol2:


Oh Eileen I am so sorry your lazy day turned out to be so awful. It always amazes me how some owners act when they are out walking their dogs. I often have problems where Stormy is concerned as he comes across as such a sweety when indoors but whe he is oiutside he is totally different and has to be kept leashed at all times. HOwever the number of people who just smile and laugh at him when he is strangling himself trying to get to their dog who is running rings round me pulling me over etc etc.i have had umpteen rows with such owners and the fact they dont call their dog back to them and i have to deal with the circumstances and repercussions and dont they realise there is a reason Storm is not running free. 
And I am so pleased skye behaved so well with the first dog it was such a surprise he is such a good boy so obviously you are doing something right to cure him of his aggressive behaviour HUGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSS thats for you getting soaked hun I just hope it dosnt bring back your flu as you were so rough with it.


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, that's crap! Sorry your day didn't turn out how you'd hoped 

As for the squares, they can be however you'd like, as long as they're about 6x6 inches. Te idea is they'll all be a little different with various people's style 

Katie, crocheting is dead easy... Maybe try that?


----------



## Esarosa

Eek Eileen. Sorry your day was such a nightmare.

The pregnancy thread did used to seem a little awkward but I think a lot of the tension eased when a certain member left.


----------



## ami_j

Esarosa said:


> Eek Eileen. Sorry your day was such a nightmare.
> 
> The pregnancy thread did used to seem a little awkward but I think a lot of the tension eased when a certain member left.


wonder who that could of been :whistling2:


Sorry you had such a crappy day Eileen...I got the diary today, thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, sounds like you've had a crap time at the beach. Some people are so ignorant to others around them. You just know if Skye had of bitten one of those dogs, the owners would cry dangerous dog for sure. Idiots! :bash:

After Clark losing his job last Tuesday, he had an interview this Tuesday, & was contacted today to say he'd been offered the job. Thank god! He should start at the end of the month, if they get his references, CRB check, etc back by then. :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, sounds like you've had a crap time at the beach. Some people are so ignorant to others around them. You just know if Skye had of bitten one of those dogs, the owners would cry dangerous dog for sure. Idiots! :bash:
> 
> After Clark losing his job last Tuesday, he had an interview this Tuesday, & was contacted today to say he'd been offered the job. Thank god! He should start at the end of the month, if they get his references, CRB check, etc back by then. :2thumb:


That's great news hun, what will he be doing?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> That's great news hun, what will he be doing?


Thanks Katie. He'll be working at Co-op Bank's call centre in Skelmersdale (hear that Shell? He'll be round at lunch times for his dinner ok? )


----------



## feorag

Thanks Sammy! I just get so fed of the attitude "my dog's friendly so he's entitled to come up and bark at your dog and aggravate it without me even bothering to make sure your dog likes mine just as much". It like people with badly behaved children - because they love them, they think everyone else should too, irrespective of whether they are behaving like brats or not! :bash: 


Esarosa said:


> Eek Eileen. Sorry your day was such a nightmare.
> 
> The pregnancy thread did used to seem a little awkward but I think a lot of the tension eased when a certain member left.


Ooh, pm me and tell me who it was, cos I don't know whose had babies and who hasn't. 


ami_j said:


> ...I got the diary today, thank you :2thumb:


You're welcome, glad to know it arrived safely! 


Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, sounds like you've had a crap time at the beach. Some people are so ignorant to others around them. You just know if Skye had of bitten one of those dogs, the owners would cry dangerous dog for sure. Idiots! :bash:
> 
> After Clark losing his job last Tuesday, he had an interview this Tuesday, & was contacted today to say he'd been offered the job. Thank god! He should start at the end of the month, if they get his references, CRB check, etc back by then. :2thumb:


They are, aren't they Colin - totally blissful in their ignorance, not a bloody care about their dogs being a nuisance to others.

That's great news about Clark - what's the job if he needs to be CRB checked??


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thanks Sammy! I just get so fed of the attitude "my dog's friendly so he's entitled to come up and bark at your dog and aggravate it without me even bothering to make sure your dog likes mine just as much". It like people with badly behaved children - because they love them, they think everyone else should too, irrespective of whether they are behaving like brats or not! :bash:
> *Ooh, pm me and tell me who it was, cos I don't know whose had babies and who hasn't.*
> You're welcome, glad to know it arrived safely!
> They are, aren't they Colin - totally blissful in their ignorance, not a bloody care about their dogs being a nuisance to others.
> 
> That's great news about Clark - what's the job if he needs to be CRB checked??


I'm going take a wild guess & say it was Marina2 (or whatever she is called). Mind you, I don't venture in Off Topic much, as Im not in the clique :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh, say no more! Of course it would have been her, she'd sour milk if she looked at it! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen what a nightmare day you had, stupid irresponsible dog owners:bash: (reading it did make me pmsl though:roll2:is that bad :blush

Tell Clark to look out for stray cats as weve had a few from there:lol2:

Ive been at the sanctuary today, the ducks are back:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Eileen what a nightmare day you had, stupid irresponsible dog owners:bash: (reading it did make me pmsl though:roll2:is that bad :blush
> 
> *Tell Clark to look out for stray cats as weve had a few from there*:lol2:
> 
> Ive been at the sanctuary today, the ducks are back:lol2:


Clark will leave any he finds in a box on your doorstep :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark will leave any he finds in a box on your doorstep :lol2:


 
So kind:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen what a nightmare day you had, stupid irresponsible dog owners:bash: (reading it did make me pmsl though:roll2:is that bad :blush


No, not at all! I was PMSL when I told Barry about it last night. Of course he started giving me the lecture about how to control Skye when a dog approaches, which ssiped me off, cos I probably meet more dogs in the daytime than he meets at 6:00 in the morning and 11:00 at night! :bash:

I'm off in a few minutes to meet Anyday Anne (on a Friday :gasp: - very rare!)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Quiet in here today! I'm just being asked if I'm on drugs on a parot group on Facebook! :lol2: because I'm trying to educate a couple of morons about the dangers of wing-clipping parrots.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Zoo-Man said:


> Quiet in here today! I'm just being asked if I'm on drugs on a parot group on Facebook! :lol2: because I'm trying to educate a couple of morons about the dangers of wing-clipping parrots.


And now I've been banned from the group :lol2: Mind you, the group owner is a woman who goes round clipping people's parrot's wings for £25 a time! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Wow.... Lucrative business...


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> And now I've been banned from the group :lol2: Mind you, the group owner is a woman who goes round clipping people's parrot's wings for £25 a time! :devil:


What a crock of sh*t Colin!! No doubt you've no interest in remaining on that group if you can't have freedom of speech!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Quiet in here today! I'm just being asked if I'm on drugs on a parot group on Facebook! :lol2: because I'm trying to educate a couple of morons about the dangers of wing-clipping parrots.





Zoo-Man said:


> And now I've been banned from the group :lol2: Mind you, the group owner is a woman who goes round clipping people's parrot's wings for £25 a time! :devil:


 
I know all about this already:lol2:

I was in Asda when I opened your text :gasp::roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm going to see the gliders I am bringing home at the end of the month on Sunday after work  Quite looking forward to it  After I finish work tomorrow, I'm gonna start moving the critters around a bit to make room for them during the introduction process with my two here. They come with a lovely cage, too!! Will post a couple pictures their current owner sent me after I post this (they're on my phone)


----------



## Amalthea

This is them (Loki on the left and Luna on the right):










Loki:










Luna (she needs to go on a diet, bless her):










And their cage:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone. 
With regads to the convo last night I have to agree with you Eileen Ifeel the same when it comes to little brats as well hate misbehaved children. I don't know if it because of theway I was brought up rather than the way they are dragged up by some people today, however I was taughtI shoul be seen and not heard and that you respect your elders and behave yourself when ouside the home or there wold be hell to pay when I got home lol.

On a bright note I finally got the results of my hepatitus tests today, has only taken since 8th October last year to find them out however it was worth the wait a they were all negative YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was a relief but the infection I have caused by the streptococus and stapphlocus (sp) bacteria are going to take two dfferent types of antibiotics to eradicate and both will be extended instead of just a week, but it will be well worth it just to not have to cough all the time.

Col tell Clar congrats from me that is great news and mabe we will talk as I am a co operative bank customer lol


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> This is them (Loki on the left and Luna on the right):
> 
> image
> 
> Loki:
> 
> image
> 
> Luna (she needs to go on a diet, bless her):
> 
> image
> 
> And their cage:
> 
> image


gorgeous :flrt: these are on my wishlist for one day :lol2:

i been busy 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...tures/801918-rat-cage-revamp.html#post9527644


----------



## Amalthea

They're a little bit of a bargain, too... :2thumb: They are both supposed to be super snuggly, especially Luna... And they're cage is awesome! :lol: I wasn't expecting that :lol:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> They're a little bit of a bargain, too... :2thumb: They are both supposed to be super snuggly, especially Luna... And they're cage is awesome! :lol: I wasn't expecting that :lol:


Are gliders as soft as they look? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

If they were bigger, people would make coats out of 'em  They have like short, dense chinchilla fur.


----------



## feorag

To be honest Sammy I was brought up to think about other people and be considerate and that's what I think is lacking in today's society. People do what they please, without concern for anyone else, they allow their children to do likewise. One of my biggest hates actually is the fact that today I see so many children eating out with appalling table manners! That really drives me nuts - the phrase "eat with your mouth closed" seems to be missing from most people's lives nowadays.

Great news about your tests. Hope the anti-biotics are working!

Jen - the gliders look gorgeous and that cage is superb, especially if you didn't know it was part of your purchase! :2thumb:

Jaime - great cage!


----------



## Amalthea

Ooh! Sammy! I missed your post! Great news!! :2thumb:

Exactly, Eileen... I was fully expecting to have to sort out a cage for them here and they come with that beauty! I'm a happy girl :lol: Maybe Gary won't have to make a viv TOO urgently :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> If they were bigger, people would make coats out of 'em  They have like short, dense chinchilla fur.


awwww  


feorag said:


> To be honest Sammy I was brought up to think about other people and be considerate and that's what I think is lacking in today's society. People do what they please, without concern for anyone else, they allow their children to do likewise. One of my biggest hates actually is the fact that today I see so many children eating out with appalling table manners! That really drives me nuts - the phrase "eat with your mouth closed" seems to be missing from most people's lives nowadays.
> 
> Great news about your tests. Hope the anti-biotics are working!
> 
> Jen - the gliders look gorgeous and that cage is superb, especially if you didn't know it was part of your purchase! :2thumb:
> 
> Jaime - great cage!


Thanks  I'm just glad the hard bit is over, which was taking it to bits and putting it back together again


----------



## Amalthea

Yup.... Luckily for them, they're pocket sized :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh GOd Eileen I have to agree with you 100% on everything. It seems the concept of manners in general are gone these days I even reacted as if gobsmacked today whilst out as a child on a push bike pulled over to let me pass on my electric scooter and when i said thank you he actually said your welcome. YOu could of knocked me down with a feather as he looked like a right little chav but he had perfect manners such a surprise. The only pet hate i have that you havent mentioned is kids with runny noses. THere is nothing worse than seeing a kid with a runny nose, do parents not teach their kids what tissues are for and to carry one with them at all times? I always have a tissues in my pocket incase of emergencies lol but I see so many kids walkin round with a ribbon hanging from their noses especially in this weather it astounds me.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Yup.... Luckily for them, they're pocket sized :2thumb:


I have been obsessed with them since I saw them on tv :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol no Jaimi you will end up with loads lol but they are sooo cute, having said that my new arrivals come tomorrow.

Ooo and my little blind beardie is doing really well even though she doesn't like having her food put inher mouth but if I dont she wont eat but her companion Faith helps her round in her viv even though she has only three legs.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol no Jaimi you will end up with loads lol but they are sooo cute, having said that my new arrivals come tomorrow.
> 
> Ooo and my little blind beardie is doing really well even though she doesn't like having her food put inher mouth but if I dont she wont eat but her companion Faith helps her round in her viv even though she has only three legs.


haha you have more than me you cheeky woman :lol2:

Suggies are a way off tbh if i ever end up with any


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Oh GOd Eileen I have to agree with you 100% on everything. It seems the concept of manners in general are gone these days I even reacted as if gobsmacked today whilst out as a child on a push bike pulled over to let me pass on my electric scooter and when i said thank you he actually said your welcome. YOu could of knocked me down with a feather as he looked like a right little chav but he had perfect manners such a surprise. The only pet hate i have that you havent mentioned is kids with runny noses. THere is nothing worse than seeing a kid with a runny nose, do parents not teach their kids what tissues are for and to carry one with them at all times? I always have a tissues in my pocket incase of emergencies lol but I see so many kids walkin round with a ribbon hanging from their noses especially in this weather it astounds me.


:lol2: I don't like that either! I remember a boy in our street when I was a small child who had a permanently runny nose which he wiped with his sleeves - we all called him "silver sleeves" :lol2:

My friend Anne and I were sitting in McDonalds having lunch today and almost the whole time we were there, both eating and chatting, so well over an hour, there were 3 young children running around and around the centre, built up section of the room.

After about 10 minutes they were really getting on my nerves as they kept running into people carrying trays and it obviously didn't seem to cross their mothers' minds that they could have had a hot cup of coffee spilt on them, let alone that they might be irritating other diners. After over half an hour I really had to resist the urge to stick my foot out and trip one up, to stop them!! :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

I think I may well do after tomorrow and two more little ratties coming in the future lol. Tomorrow my 2 Shaws and 3 Tristram's jirds arrive cant wait.


----------



## Amalthea

Gliders are one of those that I'll never be without


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Gliders are one of those that I'll never be without


I'm the same with rats tbh


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> :lol2: I don't like that either! I remember a boy in our street when I was a small child who had a permanently runny nose which he wiped with his sleeves - we all called him "silver sleeves" :lol2:
> 
> My friend Anne and I were sitting in McDonalds having lunch today and almost the whole time we were there, both eating and chatting, so well over an hour, there were 3 young children running around and around the centre, built up section of the room.
> 
> After about 10 minutes they were really getting on my nerves as they kept running into people carrying trays and it obviously didn't seem to cross their mothers' minds that they could have had a hot cup of coffee spilt on them, let alone that they might be irritating other diners. After over half an hour I really had to resist the urge to stick my foot out and trip one up, to stop them!! :blush:


Lol I don't think I would of been able to I mean here were the parents sat eating big macs and thinking to themselves let someone else deal with them. Bet they would of come running if someone had spilt something on them quick enough. I think that some people should have compulsary parenting classes before they are allowed to conceive and if they dont pass they should be sterilised so they cant reproduce and we get less of these misbehaved little brats.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I'm pretty brassed off tonight. Clark signed onto the dole as soon as he was made redundant, so he had his interview at the job centre on wednesday. He was told there that he'd have to apply for 15 jobs a week as part of his job seekers agreement & to get job seekers allowance. Today he recieved a letter from the job centre saying they aren't going to pay him anything at all, because I earn enough for us to live on. Clark was livid & rang them up. He told them that my wage (£500) only covered our rent & car insurance, so how were we to eat, pay bills, etc etc. The woman on the phone told him that the law says we recieve enough to live on. Clark told her he woudln't be attending his job centre appointments if he isn't going to get any money, to which the woman replied "but they will be able to find you a job". Clark hung up with venom. So we have to get by until Clark's first wage at the end of Feb. He should start his new job at the end of Jan.


----------



## DavieB

I used to have two cats there names were jack and sparrow one was ginge one was grey and they always spooked your clothes :flrt:I think they were sold to me too young

am I welcome here lol


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm pretty brassed off tonight. Clark signed onto the dole as soon as he was made redundant, so he had his interview at the job centre on wednesday. He was told there that he'd have to apply for 15 jobs a week as part of his job seekers agreement & to get job seekers allowance. Today he recieved a letter from the job centre saying they aren't going to pay him anything at all, because I earn enough for us to live on. Clark was livid & rang them up. He told them that my wage (£500) only covered our rent & car insurance, so how were we to eat, pay bills, etc etc. The woman on the phone told him that the law says we recieve enough to live on. Clark told her he woudln't be attending his job centre appointments if he isn't going to get any money, to which the woman replied "but they will be able to find you a job". Clark hung up with venom. So we have to get by until Clark's first wage at the end of Feb. He should start his new job at the end of Jan.





You sUre he is not entitled to contributions based? Might be a mistake. It's a joke you have to lie to receive what you should be entitled too.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> I used to have two cats there names were jack and sparrow one was ginge one was grey and they always spooked your clothes :flrt:I think they were sold to me too young
> 
> am I welcome here lol


Course your welcome, we just chat about allsorts in here, not just cats. Infact, its not that often about cats TBH. :welcome:



DavieB said:


> You sUre he is not entitled to contributions based? Might be a mistake. It's a joke you have to lie to receive what you should be entitled too.


Another reason he isn't entitled to anything is because he has no tax contributions from last year, but that was because he was unable to work due to being in an accident so he was on sick. The fat cats don't give a toss about us at teh bottom of the food chain, as long as they have their home comforts, flash cars, hot-tubs, etc. :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Im glad you are getting sorted Sammy:2thumb: Dont you already have Shaws jirds?

I hate bad mannered kids, Chris was an awfully behaved child due to his ADHD but I never let him run round and I must have done something right as he grew up to be a very caring, well mannered adult:flrt:

Jen cute gliders:flrt:

Im presuming Dennis didnt want his claws clipping tonight as hes just bunny kicked me and I have claw marks down both arms:bash:


----------



## ami_j

DavieB said:


> I used to have two cats there names were jack and sparrow one was ginge one was grey and they always spooked your clothes :flrt:I think they were sold to me too young
> 
> am I welcome here lol


sure you are  they put up with me and i dont even have a cat :lol2:

also your avatar always makes me laugh


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> sure you are  they put up with me and i dont even have a cat :lol2:
> 
> also your avatar always makes me laugh


WHAT??? You don't have a cat??? Right, thats it, get out, go on, out with you..... :whip:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> WHAT??? You don't have a cat??? Right, thats it, get out, go on, out with you..... :whip:


no you cannot make me :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i claim this as my cat :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> no you cannot make me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> i claim this as my cat :lol2:
> image


I shall bring out the beating stick...........


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I shall bring out the beating stick...........


*hides* 


THIS will be my cat, you wont beat this with a stick


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> *hides*
> 
> 
> THIS will be my cat, you wont beat this with a stick
> image


Ok, ok, you can stay


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, ok, you can stay


:no1: woooo why thank you 

i actually really want a cat, the idea wasnt well received though :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


Zoo-Man said:


> I'm pretty brassed off tonight. Clark signed onto the dole as soon as he was made redundant, so he had his interview at the job centre on wednesday. He was told there that he'd have to apply for 15 jobs a week as part of his job seekers agreement & to get job seekers allowance. Today he recieved a letter from the job centre saying they aren't going to pay him anything at all, because I earn enough for us to live on. Clark was livid & rang them up. He told them that my wage (£500) only covered our rent & car insurance, so how were we to eat, pay bills, etc etc. The woman on the phone told him that the law says we recieve enough to live on. Clark told her he woudln't be attending his job centre appointments if he isn't going to get any money, to which the woman replied "but they will be able to find you a job". Clark hung up with venom. So we have to get by until Clark's first wage at the end of Feb. He should start his new job at the end of Jan.


Something totally wrong there Colin. Surely you are entitled to income support to help tide you over until Clark starts his new job. After all, if he has a job to go to, what's the point of him applying for 15 jobs and week! There must be some sort of financial assistance you can claim to help you until his pay day at the end of February? 


Shell195 said:


> I hate bad mannered kids, Chris was an awfully behaved child due to his ADHD but I never let him run round and I must have done something right as he grew up to be a very caring, well mannered adult:flrt:


Me too with Elise. Left to her own devices she would have been doing handstands and cartwheels in the middle of a pub/restaurant floor, or swinging between 2 chairs or a chair and a table - *IF* I'd allowed her, but I most certainly didn't! :bash: 


DavieB said:


> I used to have two cats there names were jack and sparrow one was ginge one was grey and they always spooked your clothes :flrt:I think they were sold to me too young
> 
> am I welcome here lol


Of course you are! Everyone is welcome in here, as long as they are here to enjoy the chat and aren't here to be contentious, as we have no arguments here! :2thumb: We are all of us contentious on other threads when we feel strongly, but on here we're just a group of friends who get along great!

I've been talking to you on your dog breeding thread and I love your new puppy.

ETA: Linden has just sent me this link. As you know I'm not a great monkey lover, but I do absolutely adore gorillas - I smiled all the way through this video and I understood exactly the look of euphoria on the man in the middle of it all's face.


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon to all.
Shell I have two bushey tailed jirds flash and harry who i keep trying to get piccies of but they are so fast and never sit still when up lol but are really sweet.
DavieB welcome hope you enjoy yourself here. It is a great thread with great people who share knowledge freely and we have a good old chin wag about everything lol.
Thanks everyone for your good wishes I wil say when I found out I sat and cried with relief as I was dreading the results and was wracking my brain where I could of got it from, you know how the mind works over time on stuff like that. Now just have to get rid of this chest infection and get my diabeties under control and I will be well sorted fingers crossed.

Getting really excited now as the shaws and tristram jirds are due anywhen from now cant wait lol. I am really looking forward to seeing the Tristrams as these are my first ones but the others I have kept in the past.


----------



## DavieB

Thanks all. Looks a good place for a chat without people posting looking for arguments  

How will I cope its a change from 18+ lol.... 

anyway I need a countdown, I cant contain my excitement, 27 days after today until I get my puppy why did it have to be quite so expensive lol lots of saving to do... I might do a 26 sleeps to go post tomorrow lol....

Just finished crushing strawberries (by hand)into juice to coat my Iguana's food in as he is getting a little fussy... I don't even get strawberries  Why are pets so spoile lol.


----------



## sammy1969

Coz we are mugs for their needs lol and we love them so much. I think we have all done it at one stage or another for our pets especially are special friends who mean just that little bit more to us for whatever reason they always seem to get that little bit more tlc.THat and the fact we like tolok after them to the best of our ability giving them the best things in life.


----------



## feorag

I totally understand your excitement about getting your puppy. I'd love an iguana, just don't have the space to house one correctly and won't buy a baby that I know I can't look after properly when it's fully grown - just don't see the point as I don't believe in moving pets on unless it's totally and entirely necessary for the pet's sake.

How old is your Iggy and how big - post us a piccie of him! :2thumb:

Sammy how are you transporting your little critters? Are the owners delivering or are you using Steve?


----------



## DavieB

My iggy is about 26 old (ish) was told he was 18 month when i got him. 

He lives in a relatively large enclosure and gets roam of the house, that may have to change when the dog arrives but eh will still get free roam of the games room anyway.I enquired on here a fair bit before finally deciding on him, he's not very tame lets me clap him most of the time does not like being held but will occasionally venture onto your knee for 5 minutes or so.


IMG_0037 by DavieB2011, on Flickr

Sorry to bore you with RBT, but this video shows their size (Yes I have been scouring youtube cideos for along time) 

Ventriloquist Training - YouTube


----------



## feorag

Great enclosure! :2thumb: You see I'd want to provide something like that if I got an Iguana and there's absolutely no room in my house to put anything that size! :sad:

I love this RBT who won the group at Crufts in 2008 - he's got fantastic movement! Not sure about the owner appearing at such a prestigious show in her pyjamas though!! :whistling2:

ETA: Forgot to add the link! :roll: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU8Kz7AqlGA&feature=related


----------



## sammy1969

THey are being delivered by the owner not sure what time though lol will have to give her a text to see when.

I love your iggy DavieB used to keep one but unfortunately when he became sexually mature he decided I would make a good mate lol. I have also short term rescued around four others rehoming them to permenant homes once they have been rehabilitated I do like them and think they can make good pets if youhave the room and the time to spend on them


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> THey are being delivered by the owner not sure what time though lol will have to give her a text to see when.


Ah, I see - I was just wondering whether you were using Steve, cos I got a quote from him to deliver 2 critters and thought it wasn't too back.

So are they babies that the the owner bred or is she rehoming them to you?


----------



## DavieB

sammy1969 said:


> THey are being delivered by the owner not sure what time though lol will have to give her a text to see when.
> 
> I love your iggy DavieB used to keep one but unfortunately when he became sexually mature he decided I would make a good mate lol. I have also short term rescued around four others rehoming them to permenant homes once they have been rehabilitated I do like them and think they can make good pets if youhave the room and the time to spend on them


I looked for a rescue for a while before taking him. IMHO I did rescue him (for £150 lol)though, he was in a 16inch deep x 16" deep by 24" tall cupboard, which was closed off from the rest of the house so no one took notice in him, I reckon thats why he has some personality issues cant have been good living like that for a year they are pretty sociable animals.


----------



## sammy1969

Well they were ones that she was going to use to breed them from but due to a change in her circumstances she decided she wanted to sell them and concentrate on her more exotic furries and her rats for the time being. I am such a softy when i found out that one only had half a tail I spoke to a friend who agreed to take him on which is the third Shaws jird as I am no interesting in breeding at al. Well then she asked me very sweetly if iwas interested int he 2 remaining female jirds as she knew they would have a great home with me so spoke to Glyn who said no lol till I showed him a pic and he was intrigued so changed his mind then he saw a pic of the Tristrams which I have never come across before and he waned them too as long as I agree to no more pets which I do every time till the next hard luck case comes along. THing is I still get to have my 3 rats come home once they are born and I am also still allowed my chihauhua puppy once it is born lol. He is currently making a roof for the TRistrams tank in the hallway so he must be ok with it lol.

Davie how can people be so cruel. Yes you certainly did rescue him from an awful home. As you say they are quite social and to be just left in a corner with no interaction from anyone is just plain cruel.


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Great enclosure! :2thumb: You see I'd want to provide something like that if I got an Iguana and there's absolutely no room in my house to put anything that size! :sad:
> 
> I love this RBT who won the group at Crufts in 2008 - he's got fantastic movement! Not sure about the owner appearing at such a prestigious show in her pyjamas though!! :whistling2:
> 
> ETA: Forgot to add the link! :roll: CRUFTS 2008 BLACK RUSSIAN TERRIER ADAM BOB - YouTube


its either jammies or a karate suit in case she wasnt happy with the scores.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! Something totally wrong there Colin. Surely you are entitled to income support to help tide you over until Clark starts his new job. After all, if he has a job to go to, what's the point of him applying for 15 jobs and week! There must be some sort of financial assistance you can claim to help you until his pay day at the end of February?


We also looked into whether I could claim working tax, but I can't because I didn't pay any tax contributions during a set period, I'm not entitled to working tax. The reason I didn't pay any tax contributions during that time was because I was out of work at that time. You can't win! :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Can he not claim income support at all then as they cant expect you to live on nothing surely?

Eileen who is Steve lol which reptile courier?


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> We also looked into whether I could claim working tax, but I can't because I didn't pay any tax contributions during a set period, I'm not entitled to working tax. The reason I didn't pay any tax contributions during that time was because I was out of work at that time. You can't win! :bash:


There might be a chance you can claim a crisis loan or something just to help get to and from work etc. Im not sure if you have to have been on income based jobseekers allowance to claim one or not though.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen my dear, are you having a senior day? You forgot to add the link to the Gorilla video :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen my dear, are you having a senior day? You forgot to add the link to the Gorilla video :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


OOOO you will get slapped lol


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm pretty brassed off tonight. Clark signed onto the dole as soon as he was made redundant, so he had his interview at the job centre on wednesday. He was told there that he'd have to apply for 15 jobs a week as part of his job seekers agreement & to get job seekers allowance. Today he recieved a letter from the job centre saying they aren't going to pay him anything at all, because I earn enough for us to live on. Clark was livid & rang them up. He told them that my wage (£500) only covered our rent & car insurance, so how were we to eat, pay bills, etc etc. The woman on the phone told him that the law says we recieve enough to live on. Clark told her he woudln't be attending his job centre appointments if he isn't going to get any money, to which the woman replied "but they will be able to find you a job". Clark hung up with venom. So we have to get by until Clark's first wage at the end of Feb. He should start his new job at the end of Jan.


Thats disgusting, we must have cross posted so I never saw your post last night. Surely they can expect you to survive on your wages alone:bash: Its no wonder so many people are in debt!



DavieB said:


> I used to have two cats there names were jack and sparrow one was ginge one was grey and they always spooked your clothes :flrt:I think they were sold to me too young
> 
> am I welcome here lol


Yep you are most welcome here. I love your new puppy hes stunning. I have a thing for scruffy dogs so your Russian is right up my street:flrt:



DavieB said:


> Thanks all. Looks a good place for a chat without people posting looking for arguments
> 
> How will I cope its a change from 18+ lol....
> 
> anyway I need a countdown, I cant contain my excitement, 27 days after today until I get my puppy why did it have to be quite so expensive lol lots of saving to do... I might do a 26 sleeps to go post tomorrow lol....
> 
> Just finished crushing strawberries (by hand)into juice to coat my Iguana's food in as he is getting a little fussy... I don't even get strawberries  Why are pets so spoile lol.


Its not so different in here than 18+ except we dont swear(wish we could sometimes) and we dont flash our bits(some do but not on this thread:lol2
I use to have a large male Iggy that had been fed tinned spaghetti and left overs by his previous owners. He got really big and aggressive(my oh still has the scars to prove it from when he made a bid for freedom) We eventually rehomed him to an aquarium as an exhibit animal with their existing females. They still have him now 




sammy1969 said:


> Afternoon to all.
> Shell I have two bushey tailed jirds flash and harry who i keep trying to get piccies of but they are so fast and never sit still when up lol but are really sweet.
> DavieB welcome hope you enjoy yourself here. It is a great thread with great people who share knowledge freely and we have a good old chin wag about everything lol.
> Thanks everyone for your good wishes I wil say when I found out I sat and cried with relief as I was dreading the results and was wracking my brain where I could of got it from, you know how the mind works over time on stuff like that. Now just have to get rid of this chest infection and get my diabeties under control and I will be well sorted fingers crossed.
> 
> Getting really excited now as the shaws and *tristram jirds* are due anywhen from now cant wait lol. I am really looking forward to seeing the Tristrams as these are my first ones but the others I have kept in the past.


 
We need photos of them:flrt:



sammy1969 said:


> Can he not claim income support at all then as they cant expect you to live on nothing surely?
> 
> Eileen who is Steve lol which reptile courier?


Steve if from Tarantulabarn I think, I used him to get my Duprasi home from Kent and to transport my hoglets and some baby hamsters to Scotland.


----------



## sammy1969

Yay They have all arrived safe and sound and they are soooooooooo sweet. Have found out the Tristrams are a 1.2 trio but she doesnt think they will breed lol I have a differing opinion on that but will wait and see and if it does happen I will split them into seperate sexes so the male has company as they are very sociable. THe girls have been in the wars at some stage and have lost their tails but is happened before she got them but the male still has a full tail so i can tell them apart easily. I am letting them settle for a bit then I will attempt to get piccies for you Shell I am still trying to get piccies of the Bsheys for you lol but they never stay still no matter what i try however I will get them honest if it takes me a year.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen my dear, are you having a senior day? You forgot to add the link to the Gorilla video :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


I must have been at 5:06 when i posted, but you must be having one now, cos I amended it at 5:25 and put the link in!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: . :halo:

Sammy, Shell is right - it's Tarantulabarn.


----------



## sammy1969

Ahhh right I have never used a courier so far but have thought about it I take it Steve is very reasonable in his prices I have only ever heard good things about him personally.


----------



## feorag

Yes, he quoted me £45 to deliver 2 APD's from Oxford to my door, which I didn't think was bad.


----------



## sammy1969

No thats not bad at all think if ever I need to courier anything I will definately use him.


----------



## DavieB

Shell195 said:


> Yep you are most welcome here. I love your new puppy hes stunning. I have a thing for scruffy dogs so your Russian is right up my street:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need photos of them:flrt:


He's not Scruffy!!!! He's emm err ehh having a bad hair day


----------



## sammy1969

Ladies I need to pick your brains about something if that is ok and it is with regards to a cat lol. 
HAve any of yours ever tried to bury their food at all? Gizmo the ginger terror has taken up this habit and it is a real pain considering it means he overturns the bowl completely and then whilst trying to make sure all the leftover food is under it knocks it off the side it is placed on so the food ends up over the floor and the dogs get it which defeats the whole object of putting the bowls up on the side lol. Giz is the only one who dies this the others are quite content to leave the leftovers they dont want in their bowls and go back to later. The only other thing I can say is it also seems as if he comfort eats as he is forever asking for food especially when he is told off and will do something he is not supposed to, to attract our attention and then ask for food when we go to scold him, any ideas ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I must have been at 5:06 when i posted, but you must be having one now, cos I amended it at 5:25 and put the link in!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: . :halo:
> 
> Sammy, Shell is right - it's Tarantulabarn.


Eileen you daft mare, the link you added later was for a video of Crufts :whistling2: 

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!! You're right - the gorilla video was ages ago, but when you said "video link" I didn't even _see _gorilla, cos I'd forgotten to post the Crufts link after that post - ergo confusion in my senior and over-used brain! :blush:

There you go! http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!! You're right - the gorilla video was ages ago, but when you said "video link" I didn't even _see _gorilla, cos I'd forgotten to post the Crufts link after that post - ergo confusion in my senior and over-used brain! :blush:
> 
> There you go! http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3


Bless you, now put your feet up & take your pills :lol2:

We're up very early in the morning, around 5:30am, to get to the MIdland Chihuahua Club show in Tamworth. We have to get there for opening as Dexter is in the very first class (minor puppy dog).


----------



## feorag

Good luck then. That's the beauty of dog shows, if you are showing an older or more qualified dog, you don't have to be there first thing - with a cat there's no option - you have to be there on time or you don't get in!

I'm off to bed myself now - goodnight everyone!


----------



## sammy1969

NIght Eileen Sleep well. Oh did oyu see my post earlier about cat burying food


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Oops :blush: Sammy I did see your post, but by the time I'd read all the other and laughed at my senior moment I'd forgotten all about it.

I've had cats who attempt to bury their food, particularly when they are kittens - either that or they're clearing away the sloppy bits, :lol:, but not to the extent that you are describing. So to be honest I'm not sure what you can do other than supervised feeding. Feed him and then remove the dish as soon as he's finished eating. And if he comes back later for more to offer him the dish again and remove it when he stops??

Maybe Shell might have a better suggestion?


----------



## Amalthea

Morning  at work today and then I am going to visit the gliders and my friend in Wigan since the gliders are over that way


----------



## DavieB

Morning all. 

You buying more gliders Amalthea?

Phoned the Glasgow dog training club this morning booked Yuri's first training session, and had a strange reaction for a second from the lady on the phone. "Can I ask why your going to Ireland for the dog" in a 'theres plenty good dogs over her' type manner that stopped when she heard the breed I think she understood. 

Been a while since I had a dog so I think training is wise.


----------



## Shell195

Sammy Ive seen lots of cats trying to cover their food over but not to that extent. Im not sure there is a way to stop them.
Ive got a cat that drinks water and paws at it before she drinks and after she has finished.:roll:

Jen let us know how you get on meeting the gliders:flrt:

Eileen I meant to ask are you getting APD:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah  I lost one of my girls a few weeks ago and I don't like having just two in case the worst should happen to one. So I am getting another two to introduce to my two  I'm not supposed to be adding any more critters to the household, but this is different :lol:


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> Morning all.
> 
> You buying more gliders Amalthea?
> 
> Phoned the Glasgow dog training club this morning booked Yuri's first training session, and had a strange reaction for a second from the lady on the phone. "Can I ask why your going to Ireland for the dog" in a 'theres plenty good dogs over her' type manner that stopped when she heard the breed I think she understood.
> 
> Been a while since I had a dog so I think training is wise.


 
I think puppy socialisation is a must when getting a new puppy and the best place to do that is a puppy training class:2thumb:

I have never seen a RBT in the flesh so look forward to seeing updates on your pup:flrt:


----------



## DavieB

The socialisation is a big part of me getting it done too many dogs are unsure around other dogs, I don't want that. They say before 20 weeks is the best time to train so I will probably just do 8 weeks. I don't want him to be too territorial either so will try train a bit of that out of him (they are a guard dog after all) 

It's hard to find nice pictures online I think its because they are so black! Hard to see their features. Mine wont be groomed to breed standard will be able to see his eyes.


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone. Thank you Shell and Eileen for trying to help with GIzmo's weird behaviour. I don't even know when this started tbh but since we came back from Glyn's mum this time it is so much worse.To make things worse he wont eat the food he tries to bury which means it just gets left on the side as he wont let the others eat it either so it goes to waste. What with this and the fact he comfort eats asking for foodliterally jsut after he has been fed or whenever he is scolded for something or if he gets put down in a play fight with Loki etc.
I always seem to pick the strange ones it seems lol


----------



## DavieB

Watership down is on itv3 if anyone has an hour or two spare..


----------



## sammy1969

I know so is flight of the navigator on sci fi lol 
Davie do you have knowledge on bearded dragons at all?


----------



## DavieB

A little kept one for a few years and i tend to asorb info lol.

Damn I missed the start flight of the navigator for me lool


----------



## sammy1969

Can I pick your brain then please?


----------



## DavieB

of course lol


----------



## sammy1969

Thankyou. I was brought two baby beardies as part of my xmas box and as per usual decided to give those in need of rescuing a good home. One I took on had to have it's leg amputated as it was beyond repair but the other on the day it arrived had been attacked by an older beardie which it had been put in with not by the person I purchased it off but the person she rescued over 30 beardies from. Well the result of this attack was that this little one has ended up blind in both eyes and imo brain damaged. The advice I am looking for is how I can get her to eat more readily as she fights very hard against having her mouth opened when I am assist feeding her but she will not take a cricket on her own even if it is wiped round her mouth etc to let her know it is there. If she is in a real bad mood she wil spit them back out making it alot harder but she is really only the size of about a three week old so I have to be very gentle in my handling of her as you can imagine. So anything you can think of to make both her and my life a bit easier at feeding times?


----------



## DavieB

Try locusts for one thing what was he fed before? Some Beardies eat locusts far better than crickets, mine wouldn't touch crickets. force feeding will be risky especially if he has not been looked after their jaws are so fragile at that age. Be prepared for the worst though, you may have a very difficult decision to make soon. 

Gonna be quite difficult too look after without sight or a good feed reaction.

Wax worms are another option if the locusts don't work just until he gets a bit strength back then wean him off them again addictions a risk. their a bit fatty.


----------



## sammy1969

As far as I know she has only ever been fed crix and veg/salad her age is around ten weeks from what I can gather. She does seem to enjoy them once I hav emanaged to get them in her mouth and will quite happily munch between six or eight at one sitting. I am just worried I will hurt her or cause more damage. I have taken her to see a vet and she was given a clean bill of health other than the stuff I have said about and that she didnt appear to be suffering in any way so was happy to let her carry on. She has shed once since i have had her and she does like to scare me every now and then by holding her breath but she is very sweet and want to give her every chance to grow up and have a good life.


----------



## DavieB

Try the locusts, mine went daft for them compared to crickets used to fight to get out the viv to get near them, crickets never gave that reaction. If the vets said he is ok then force feeding should be fine. They would have checked for MBD etc and the jaw should be upto it, try to use a spatula after you get the lip pilled open enough to get it in that will spread the force across the jaw. you may find a total change with locust though.


----------



## sammy1969

YEah I will give them a go if can find ones small enough lol Yep she is that tiny and i dont think I could get a small enough spatula to go in either, I thought snakes were hard enough to assist feed lol but at least I could use a straw with them. She is having to have extra calcium at the moment I know she does like her salad but even that is a struggle to get her to eat but she will chew that up better than she will munch the crix. Thanx for the help it is greatly appreciated, as I may of had beardies for the past 6 years but I am still learning lol and the other 4 I have including one german giant citrus female are just a dream to look after.


----------



## DavieB

A wooden chip fork would do something along those lines, an ice lolly stick something like that, the one of of a magnum would be perfect then you get an excuse for ice cream too lol. 

Mine as it got older used to have issues eating, always jealous when I see peoples going daft for food lol. 

You will get small enough locust no problem. I'm surprised she eats salad unusual in such a young un.


----------



## sammy1969

Oh didnt think of the lolly stick willhave to buy two boxes of magnums in that case as the sticks are bond to break lol so I will need spares. I must admit I was surprised too but all of the four younger ones seem to enjoy it


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Been a while since I had a dog so I think training is wise.


I'm with Shell, socialisation is imperative and puppy training classes are the place to go. Most puppy training classes do the initial heel work, sit, down etc, but will have socialisation sessions in the middle and they're of prime importance.



Shell195 said:


> Eileen I meant to ask are you getting APD:whistling2:


Well I *want *a couple of APDs - as I want a couple of a few different species. Someone advertised a pair in classifieds and he lives about 3 miles from me, so I posted to ask if they were same sex or breeding pair. He replied a breeding pair and I said shame cos I wanted a same sex pair. I'd mentioned it to Barry, who wasn't keen and who said instantly "*NO BREEDING"*

Then I got a pm from someone who had rescued a few and had a mother and daughter in at the minute, who she was still building up. They've been in the wars and only have half a tail each so she said she'd only let them go to a good home and she thought that would be me.

So I asked Barry, as I will not bring an animal into this house without his agreement and he asked the 2 questions that I knew he would ask - 1) where will you put them? and 2) what happens when we go away on holiday? I'm sure I can find someone to look after them when I go away as they will need minimal care, so at worst they can go into Intensive Care at work, but the truth of the matter is that I just don't know where I can put them. My living/dining room is over-furnished and with the double viv and the rat cage, there really is no room for them. The bedrooms have no room either, but I really don't want them in a bedroom, I like my critters around me, where I can sit and watch them.

He didn't say no, but his body language and facial expression did! So I'm 'sleeping' on it at the minute. What I would have really liked to have done would have been to buy the breeding pair and maybe have a couple of litters, then keep one of the parents and a couple of kits and rehome the other partner and babies.


----------



## DavieB

I'm the same I like my animals to be around me, at the moment i only have my Iguana and he is in the games room where I tend to spend a lot of time but the TV is broken in there so I'm in there a bit less atm. I almost bought a crestie a couple of months ago as the ex-terras are ideal for sitting in the living room. There are umpteen things I really want and a crestie is quite low down the list tbh. What I really want to do is buy a trio of Emerald Tree Monitors to breed ideally but the Mrs is against losing her linen cupboard which would easily house a trio with a glass door fitted she also has issue with me having 2 6'+ arboreal vivs lol and the Ig is going no where. I reckon I will grind her down on this though. I reckon I have a year or 2 to wait before I'm allowed especially after buying the dog. I dont think its much to ask for her to give up her linen cupboard


----------



## Amalthea

Met the gliders :flrt: they are lovely!! Loki is a bit more aloof, but still sweet. Just wants to explore. Luna is so snuggly, but is sooooooo fat!!! Their diet is made up of about 50% protein and it should only be about 25%.... So I'll be working with that. She also has a scar across her nose, bless her. Here she is:


----------



## DavieB

Amalthea said:


> Met the gliders :flrt: they are lovely!! Loki is a bit more aloof, but still sweet. Just wants to explore. Luna is so snuggly, but is sooooooo fat!!! Their diet is made up of about 50% protein and it should only be about 25%.... So I'll be working with that. She also has a scar across her nose, bless her. Here she is:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Its a shame 99.9 % of furries dont agree with me.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Ask a woman to give up her linen cupboard! :gasp: :lol2:
I'd give up my linen cupboard if Barry told me I could put a critter in there, so if your wife shares your passion for animals then I'm sure she wouldn't mind. :whistling2:

APDs can live very happily in an exo-terra, but I can't find anywhere to put that, other than standing it on the floor in front of the nest of tables and next door to the rats and I'm not sure that's the best place for them.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm with Shell, socialisation is imperative and puppy training classes are the place to go. Most puppy training classes do the initial heel work, sit, down etc, but will have socialisation sessions in the middle and they're of prime importance.
> 
> Well I *want *a couple of APDs - as I want a couple of a few different species. Someone advertised a pair in classifieds and he lives about 3 miles from me, so I posted to ask if they were same sex or breeding pair. He replied a breeding pair and I said shame cos I wanted a same sex pair. I'd mentioned it to Barry, who wasn't keen and who said instantly "*NO BREEDING"*
> 
> Then I got a pm from someone who had rescued a few and had a mother and daughter in at the minute, who she was still building up. They've been in the wars and only have half a tail each so she said she'd only let them go to a good home and she thought that would be me.
> 
> So I asked Barry, as I will not bring an animal into this house without his agreement and he asked the 2 questions that I knew he would ask - 1) where will you put them? and 2) what happens when we go away on holiday? I'm sure I can find someone to look after them when I go away as they will need minimal care, so at worst they can go into Intensive Care at work, but the truth of the matter is that I just don't know where I can put them. My living/dining room is over-furnished and with the double viv and the rat cage, there really is no room for them. The bedrooms have no room either, but I really don't want them in a bedroom, I like my critters around me, where I can sit and watch them.
> 
> He didn't say no, but his body language and facial expression did! So I'm 'sleeping' on it at the minute. What I would have really liked to have done would have been to buy the breeding pair and maybe have a couple of litters, then keep one of the parents and a couple of kits and rehome the other partner and babies.


 


Couldnt you put them on top of the viv stack?



Amalthea said:


> Met the gliders :flrt: they are lovely!! Loki is a bit more aloof, but still sweet. Just wants to explore. Luna is so snuggly, but is sooooooo fat!!! Their diet is made up of about 50% protein and it should only be about 25%.... So I'll be working with that. She also has a scar across her nose, bless her. Here she is:
> 
> image
> 
> image


So sweet:flrt:



feorag said:


> :gasp: Ask a woman to give up her linen cupboard! :gasp: :lol2:
> I'd give up my linen cupboard if Barry told me I could put a critter in there, so if your wife shares your passion for animals then I'm sure she wouldn't mind. :whistling2:
> 
> APDs can live very happily in an exo-terra, but I can't find anywhere to put that, other than standing it on the floor in front of the nest of tables and next door to the rats and I'm not sure that's the best place for them.


 
I wont mention the linen cupboard idea to Steve or he will be building something:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I said the cupboard that the water tanks were in would be a lovely big glider cage. Gary didn't agree :lol:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Couldnt you put them on top of the viv stack?
> 
> 
> 
> So sweet:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont mention the linen cupboard idea to Steve or he will be building something:lol2:


Don't you remember, when I got the viv stack made I asked for a sloping roof to stop the cats sitting on it. I know Barry could alter it of course, but it's quite tall and sitting on a shelf, so the height would be mega if I put a 45cm cube or a 60cm height exo-terra on top of it. :sad:

I wonder if Steve and Barry could have a "Freaky Friday" and swap bodies, then Steve could come here and tell me I could have APDs and I could blame him when Barry came back! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Don't you remember, when I got the viv stack made I asked for a sloping roof to stop the cats sitting on it. I know Barry could alter it of course, but it's quite tall and sitting on a shelf, so the height would be mega if I put a 45cm cube or a 60cm height exo-terra on top of it. :sad:
> 
> I wonder if Steve and Barry could have a "Freaky Friday" and swap bodies, then Steve could come here and tell me I could have APDs and I could blame him when Barry came back! :lol2:


 
Now youve said it I do remember:roll: Barry could come here and tell me I have to many animals :gasp: at least he would walk the dogs for me though:no1:


----------



## CE1985F

Morning all,

Hope everyone is good.

Have a look at this thread:-
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...02869-indy-dexter-midland-chihuahua-club.html


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Shell195 said:


> Now youve said it I do remember:roll: Barry could come here and tell me I have to many animals :gasp: at least he would walk the dogs for me though:no1:


Very true - he'd do that all right!

I'm meeting Anyday Anne for lunch today, just at our local shops and a mooch around in case there may be any bargains to be had! :whistling2:

Now I'm off to check out Clark and Colin's day at the dog show! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Just checked out your thread Clark. You can see that Dexter is still a 'green' puppy and found the whole experience very exciting, but I'm sure once he settles down and 'shows' that he'll do better. Indy's experience showed, but she still isn't really showing herself off as much as I'm sure she will when she's a bit older.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, what killed the thread today??? :gasp: I'll perform thread CPR.....

Thanks Eileen, Dexter performed much better than his first show last week, we were very proud of him. Indy walks nice, but stands with her tail lower than it should be. She's going to be our 'fun' dog for shows now we have Dexter, as he will be the one we enter into champ shows from now on.


----------



## feorag

I've been out all afternoon and not had a chance to get on here until now - don't know about everyone else!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive been busy most of the day and when I looked in nobody was about:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Had a mostly relaxing day *lol* Today was my first proper day off in over a week, so it was spent mainly on the couch :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

I was just outwitted by Dex! he asked to be let out , then when I got down the stairs he raced back up and stole my bun wrapper! he lured me away so I couldnt stop him :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! 

I'm off to Roz's this afternoon for a haircut and colour,but got the morning off, so catching up.

Got these in my e-mails today so thought I'd share:

Scary film

When Its Not Your Time To Die - Never Give Up - YouTube

Funny piccie










And intriguing mindbender










Follow the dots and they remain pink. HOWEVER, concentrate on the + in the centre and the pink dots will disappear and be replaced by one single green rotating dot.


----------



## Amalthea

That video is amazing!!! :gasp:

I have yet another hospital appointment this afternoon... I really am sick of these bi-weekly visits now and I'm only 3 months in!!!


----------



## feorag

It is isn't it? Definitely not his time to die!

Will you have to do this right through your pregnancy, or is it just in the early stages to see how your body is coping with the pregnancy???


----------



## Amalthea

All the way through.... *bangs head on desk* And for somebody that suffers from white coat syndrome (although, I am getting better), it's not a nice thing!


----------



## feorag

My God - you'll have to conquer that fear if you've got to do it for the next 5-6 months!


----------



## Amalthea

I am a LOT better than I used to be... There was a time when I couldn't go without moral support... My blood pressure still increases, though. But I try to keep my attention on other things, so I've always got music on and will either be playing on my phone or reading a book. And the neonatal area doesn't smell as hospitally as the diabetic area and luckily that's where all of the appointments are. I only go to the diabetic place once every 6 months or so (maybe won't go at all during pregnancy, since I am seeing the doctors every two weeks in the neonatal place).


----------



## sammy1969

HI all 
Had a surprise last night whilst feeding blind beardie. was told she had no eyes but she does as she opened one for me. NOt sur if she can see out of it but it is definately there and looks undamaged so maybe fingers crossed she will be able to see from it and eventually be able to feed for herself.


----------



## DavieB

I was looking in and out all day, no one was posting, forum was really slow so presumed no one could be botehred waiting on pages loading. Hows your poorly beardie Sammy?


----------



## DavieB

And what were the chances of you posting about your poorly beardie just as I was asking about him....  Glad he is good.


----------



## sammy1969

Lol they say great minds think alike. I was quite suprised when HOpe opened her eye and seemed to look at me but I am not sure, I a really hoping she has at least alittle sight in that eye which will make it easier on the feeding front but if not I will persevere with the assist feeding and let her live out her life with me


----------



## DavieB

Aye would make things a lot easier if she could see. hopefully not brain damaged either.


----------



## sammy1969

I can live in hope but i am pretty sure there is some damage there. her ear one one side seems to be crushed but the other seems ok but one eye seems to be closed whereas the other has opened so maybe she will be able to cope like that. NOw if only i can find a spare viv for one of the others that keeps attacing its viv mate for no reason then cuddles up with it lol I shall be fine


----------



## DavieB

I have a viv lying about, its flat packed atm with bits everywhere lol, only 20" deep though so no good for adult beardie if you were local you could have had it, too much hassle posting that distance though...be as cheap buying one. On a side note do you know how hard it is having an empty viv knowing I can afford a couple of desert iguanas or chuckwallas that would fit in it.... Even have a stats and bulbs \


----------



## sammy1969

Aww thankyou for the ofer if only oyu were closer I would of posted the bardie to you she is only 16 weeks and another rescue hence why i think she is like she is but has been with her sister since she was born but she is psycho I took her on when i saw the condition she was being kept in. it was the smallest rub i have ever seen and had 6 babies in it none of which had roon to turn round but i could only take the two as that was all i had room for and they have been fine till a few days ago when she just launched at her sister and at us but she will end up staying here.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm off to Roz's this afternoon for a haircut and colour,but got the morning off, so catching up.
> 
> Got these in my e-mails today so thought I'd share:
> 
> Scary film
> 
> When Its Not Your Time To Die - Never Give Up - YouTube
> 
> Funny piccie
> 
> image
> 
> And intriguing mindbender
> 
> image
> 
> *Follow the dots and they remain pink. HOWEVER, concentrate on the + in the centre and the pink dots will disappear and be replaced by one single green rotating dot*.


 
Not for me they dont:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

GLad I m no the only one Shell thought I was jsut strange but I can still see the pink dots


----------



## DavieB

Your the only 2, it works for me lol


----------



## sammy1969

Ithinkits because Shell and I are special lol aren't we Shell?


----------



## Zoo-Man

It worked for me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> And what were the chances of you posting about your poorly beardie just as I was asking about him....  Glad he is good.


Spooky moment!! . mg:



Shell195 said:


> Not for me they dont:blush:


Actually the e-mail it came in said "do you have a normal brain - if you do then you will see this", so I guess me and Dave are normal!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

It worked for Glyn too but I can get it to work for me lol and i havenow tried threee times so I am officially wierd lol


----------



## sammy1969

Just watching a program called "Confessions of an animal hoarder" On it is a lady with over 80 cats and it is heart breaking to see her go to pieces over the fact that she loves them all so dearly but they were killing her. I never knew animal hoarding was a psychological disorder with no known cure or treatment. Imean love annimals and have had the RSPCA say I am a hoarder but I know my limits and know I would never get to that sort of number of pets as most of what I have come in are rehabilitated and then sent to forever loving homes or they come back here should that home fall through for whatever reason.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Thankyou. I was brought two baby beardies as part of my xmas box and as per usual decided to give those in need of rescuing a good home. One I took on had to have it's leg amputated as it was beyond repair but the other on the day it arrived had been attacked by an older beardie which it had been put in with not by the person I purchased it off but the person she rescued over 30 beardies from. Well the result of this attack was that this little one has ended up blind in both eyes and imo brain damaged. The advice I am looking for is how I can get her to eat more readily as she fights very hard against having her mouth opened when I am assist feeding her but she will not take a cricket on her own even if it is wiped round her mouth etc to let her know it is there. If she is in a real bad mood she wil spit them back out making it alot harder but she is really only the size of about a three week old so I have to be very gentle in my handling of her as you can imagine. So anything you can think of to make both her and my life a bit easier at feeding times?


 
"I thought you said in an earlier post that you'd put the disabled one in the viv with the rest and one of yours attacked it? Did I misread that post?" :blush:


----------



## DavieB

28 mammals/reps plus fish is a fair few pets lol.


----------



## Shell195

Normal is boring:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Just watching a program called "Confessions of an animal hoarder" On it is a lady with over 80 cats and it is heart breaking to see her go to pieces over the fact that she loves them all so dearly but they were killing her. I never knew animal hoarding was a psychological disorder with no known cure or treatment. Imean love annimals and have had the RSPCA say I am a hoarder but I know my limits and know I would never get to that sort of number of pets as most of what I have come in are rehabilitated and then sent to forever loving homes or they come back here should that home fall through for whatever reason.


Hoarders seem to be totally oblivious to what their doing, until they have health problems from the overcrowded conditions, or the RSPCA at the door. Its a shame as they usually start out meaning well.


----------



## sammy1969

THats the second one not the blind one hun sorry it must be confusing as I have taken on a few over xmas some are mine some are rescues. I have been talking about two different ones one new one taken one in past couple of weeks and one taken on at xmas. THe one which has the brain damage and we thought was permanently blind was taken on first then the other later but at the moment Iam closing my door still i have these sorted. Two reasons for this one no spare vivs and second not able to cope with any more financially, felt bad this morning when had phone call from someone asking me to take on another one but had to say no and directed them to local rescue who I knew could help, but I have to be sensible and as Glyn is back at uni at begininng of feb I haveto be able to deal with what I have on my own when he is at uni.

I kow my limits Dave as I have said lol and yeah 28 does seem alot but my sig isnt up to date lol so there is prob more but I could hve double if I took on all those I am asked to nd if I had my way I wouldnt have 5 cats only 2 and there would probably be more snakes but less lizards and the bosc isnt mine I just get to look after it for the next 7 year, till her mster comes home yep I am that much of a mug lol.



YEp yo are so right Shell noirmal is boring and who wants to be boring lol


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> It worked for Glyn too but I can get it to work for me lol and i havenow tried threee times so I am officially wierd lol


Are you able to do those 'magic eye' pictures - I think it's to do with focussing on the cross and allowing your eyes to not concentrate on the pink circles, so the whole picture goes out of focus. When you start to do it the pink circles kinda vanish and then you notice the green, but if you *look *at the green it'll vanish and you'll only see the pink ones.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> THats the second one not the blind one hun sorry it must be confusing as I have taken on a few over xmas some are mine some are rescues. I have been talking about two different ones one new one taken one in past couple of weeks and one taken on at xmas. THe one which has the brain damage and we thought was permanently blind was taken on first then the other later but at the moment Iam closing my door still i have these sorted. Two reasons for this one no spare vivs and second not able to cope with any more financially, felt bad this morning when had phone call from someone asking me to take on another one but had to say no and directed them to local rescue who I knew could help, but I have to be sensible and as Glyn is back at uni at begininng of feb I haveto be able to deal with what I have on my own when he is at uni.
> 
> I kow my limits Dave as I have said lol and yeah 28 does seem alot but my sig isnt up to date lol so there is prob more but I could hve double if I took on all those I am asked to nd if I had my way I wouldnt have 5 cats only 2 and there would probably be more snakes but less lizards and the bosc isnt mine I just get to look after it for the next 7 year, till her mster comes home yep I am that much of a mug lol.
> 
> 
> 
> YEp yo are so right Shell noirmal is boring and who wants to be boring lol


 


I get confused easily:lol2:


----------



## DavieB

I wasn't doubting your limits or saying you had too many sammy, just noticed your sig lol. I couldn't devote the time to that many animals. But would love to be able to lol.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Hoarders seem to be totally oblivious to what their doing, until they have health problems from the overcrowded conditions, or the RSPCA at the door. Its a shame as they usually start out meaning well.


I have to agre i think they do start off with the best of intentions and I do understand why the RSPCA fear I am a hoarder, I have always had a soft spot fro animals and have owned at on stage over 60 guinea pigs and 50 rabbits where i would take on all those unwanted by others. I knew when I got to that level it was too much and rehomed all bar 2 of each I was only in my 20's then. So I suppose back then I would of said I was a hoarder but I have never let myself get to that level since. I learnt to say no which was hard but I did it. NOw it is only the worst of the worst I take on and then only till a certain level. Today was a case of one lizard and two cats and it was a straight I am sorry but I just cant I dont have the room for any more lizards and I cannot cope with any more cats without causing uproar with my boys which I am not willing to but ROse should be able to help and gave them her number as she runs a local rescue. I dotn think the person was happy but thats life and hopefully they went to Rose who would never turn anyone away.


----------



## sammy1969

DavieB said:


> I wasn't doubting your limits or saying you had too many sammy, just noticed your sig lol. I couldn't devote the time to that many animals. But would love to be able to lol.


NO i cant Eileen never have been able to lol 

I get confused easily too Shell lol

Oh Dave never thought oyu were saying that lol Ihave alot of time on my hands which is where i am lucky where I am disabled whereas others only have those hours outside of work to give over to such things I know I am lucky and I am sure you would love to be able to do so like myself but believe me it sint always easy especially when my CFS or FMS is in relapse like it is at he moment but I still have to sort them all lol with alot of help from Glyn, if it weren't for him I would not be able to have half of what I have. Mind you the cats are his as are one of the snakes and two of the gerbils lol and both tanks of fish lol , which means he gets to do the horrible job of the litter trays lol


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Sammy if you can't do "magic eye" pictures, then I doubt your brain is programmed to do this one either. I struggle with magic eye for a while, but I can eventually do it. I find it very hard *not *to focus when I look at stuff, so you have to kinda train your eye to allow the photo to go out of focus to be able to see things like that.

As far as the animals go I do find myself intrigued as to how all these people find you??? I've always been animal mad and done some rescue in the cat fancy, but I've only been asked to help out with rehoming cats through my breed club or by a friend and I've recently been asked by a friend if I could help her find a home for a dog, but other than that I've never been asked to help find a home or take on an animal in need in all of my 60+ years. 

The number of animals you seem to be asked to take just makes me wonder how these people know you take on rescues or do you just have a very wide circle of friends?


----------



## DavieB

Might be off to Ireland on Saturday for Yuri, Should find out tomorrow for definite..... but I'm sure your all bored hearing it already.


----------



## feorag

Ooh, how exciting!! I bet you can't wait!


----------



## DavieB

I think I might be infatuating....


----------



## Shell195

Very exciting Davie and we arent bored of listening at all:flrt:

Ive been to the funeral today


----------



## feorag

How'd it go? Was it as bad as I thought it might be? :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Aww Shell... I bet that was difficult *hugs*

Dave, keep telling us!! We get excited over everybody else's new arrivals, too 

Does everybody remember my sleeps count down for Diesel?? :lol:


----------



## DavieB

Who(what lol) is diesel AmaLthea?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Does everybody remember my sleeps count down for Diesel?? :lol:


I do! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I remember the Diesel countdown too(Davie hes Jens merle collie pup)

The funeral wasnt to bad tbh, quite sad but the ex family were all fine with me. I got a kiss and hug off my ex husband:gasp: and when I went back to the wake thing I sat with my ex brother in laws ex wife:lol2: As the wake was held in the warden controlled flats my ex sis in law manages we popped in to see my Auntie who lives there:2thumb:

Tomorrow Daniel (eldest son) goes back to his job in Wales...................is it wrong to feel relieved??


----------



## feorag

Depends on why you are relieved!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Depends on why you are relieved!


He still has his own flat closeby but uses our house to cook his meals and has all his baths and shaves here and leaves piles of dirty clothes for me to wash, he also borrows money that he never pays back. I dont mind feeding him when I cook for us all but he takes advantage of our freezer and fridge for breakfast and tea every single day:whip:


----------



## DavieB

Not really moved out lol, best of both worlds.


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> Not really moved out lol, best of both worlds.


He works in Wales and lives in so the flat is just a bolthole for when he breaks up for Christmas, hes now got a friend to live in until he decides what to do once hes qualified as an Activity Instructor


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> He still has his own flat closeby but uses our house to cook his meals and has all his baths and shaves here and leaves piles of dirty clothes for me to wash, he also borrows money that he never pays back. I dont mind feeding him when I cook for us all but he takes advantage of our freezer and fridge for breakfast and tea every single day:whip:


You're his mother!! Your house, your rules - so tell him what the rules are and stop him taking the p*ss! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You're his mother!! Your house, your rules - so tell him what the rules are and stop him taking the p*ss! :bash:


 
I know........................Im just to soft with him:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

This is Diesel the day I met him :flrt:










And now :lol:


----------



## DavieB

What age is he in furst pic?


----------



## Amalthea

4 and a half weeks...


----------



## DavieB

He's tiny my pups massive already at 9 weeks  hopefully breeder gives me baby pics lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evening all. We've had the dogs on BARF for nearly 2 weeks now, & today Clark bought some Mackerel for them to try. Daisy the Boston Terrier & Lolly were more than happy to dig in to their head halves, but Indy & Dexter weren't so sure, & only had a few licks of their tail ends. So Zander & Clio the cats ended up with the 2 pup's pieces, & we gave chciken wings to Indy & Dexter instead. NO DOGGY KISSES FOR A WHILE!!! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Evening all. We've had the dogs on BARF for nearly 2 weeks now, & today Clark bought some Mackerel for them to try. Daisy the Boston Terrier & Lolly were more than happy to dig in to their head halves, but Indy & Dexter weren't so sure, & only had a few licks of their tail ends. So Zander & Clio the cats ended up with the 2 pup's pieces, & we gave chciken wings to Indy & Dexter instead. NO DOGGY KISSES FOR A WHILE!!! :lol2:


Ilike the idea of that diet, mrs doesn't though.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Evening all. We've had the dogs on BARF for nearly 2 weeks now, & today Clark bought some Mackerel for them to try. Daisy the Boston Terrier & Lolly were more than happy to dig in to their head halves, but Indy & Dexter weren't so sure, & only had a few licks of their tail ends. So Zander & Clio the cats ended up with the 2 pup's pieces, & we gave chciken wings to Indy & Dexter instead. NO DOGGY KISSES FOR A WHILE!!! :lol2:


So you now have a fishy house:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

DavieB said:


> He's tiny my pups massive already at 9 weeks  hopefully breeder gives me baby pics lol


Diesel didn't really have the greatest of starts... He was a farm pup and the entire litter was already removed from their mother by the time I met him the first time. He was absolutely FULL of roundworms, as well. We brought him home a week later (so he was 5.5 weeks) after basically pleading with the farmer to keep him with his siblings for another week (he made us promise repeatedly that we'd be back for him the following week).


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Evening all. We've had the dogs on BARF for nearly 2 weeks now, & today Clark bought some Mackerel for them to try. Daisy the Boston Terrier & Lolly were more than happy to dig in to their head halves, but Indy & Dexter weren't so sure, & only had a few licks of their tail ends. So Zander & Clio the cats ended up with the 2 pup's pieces, & we gave chciken wings to Indy & Dexter instead. NO DOGGY KISSES FOR A WHILE!!! :lol2:


Yum. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Can I scream now, poor cat:bash: I bet the dog is a new addition:devil:
Preloved | siamese cat free to good home for sale in Liverpool, Merseyside, UK


----------



## DavieB

how do people manage to give away he family pet they have had 8 years...


----------



## sammy1969

Evening all late on tonight been a bit busy today trying to sort a few things out home wise ready for when Glyn goes back to uni.
Eileen the answer to your question about how everyone finds me is really a bit of my own fault. I am well known in the neighbourhood Ive lived in the same area since 1992 in a small estate where most of us grew up as children. Everyone knows Sam as when I first moved in I used to keep hamsters and the loal children would come in to look and play with them lol Well from there I started doing activities with the kids in the area like art and showing them the local wildlife, teaching them through watching etc how to make sure the local animals thrived. Well that lead to them bringing me any local frogs that were hurt as well as slow worms, lizards and of allthings mice tha thad been caught by cats etc. WEll of course through the children I got to know the parents and they would ask if I could help with rabbits and guinea pigs which by that time I was keeping myself. I then moved to where I am now and have been here since 2002 and I have run a xstitch club for the local children before my health wouldnt allow it anymore. So again I got known to the parents and I had reps and small furries at that time as well as the two dogs and of course it has lead for as long as I can rmember to word of mouth going round that if you have something small and furry or scaley Sam is the person to help you with it. She knows people who will take it on if you cant cope with it anymore or she will know a rescue who can help. 
THE worst thing is when people dont feel up to knocking the front door and just leave me presents on the front door step so I have no history of the animnal concerned. I have had snakes guina pigs Rabbits cats mice rats etc all left on my doorstep with a note saying please look after or nothing at all. I mean word of mouth is brilliant thing but it can come back to haunt you and everyone sems to know Sam in the wheelchair with all the pets lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Ilike the idea of that diet, mrs doesn't though.


We changed our dogs onto BARF because our new Chihuahua boy seems to have sensitive skin, & a friend told us it might help. Its actually working out cheaper than when we were feeding James Well Beloved dry food (which has now been taken over by Pedigree - not good). It can be mesy to feed, but luckily we have laminate flooring in the living room & a leather suite, so its easier to clean up afterwards. 



Shell195 said:


> Can I scream now, poor cat:bash: I bet the dog is a new addition:devil:
> Preloved | siamese cat free to good home for sale in Liverpool, Merseyside, UK


 
I agree hun, bet its a new dog they've just got & now the cat is getting the boot. I just showed Clark the ad, & he just pulled his face before I coul dget the words "Oooo, a nice seal point after a home!" out :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I see - I guess I mustn't socialise enough then, cos I've been in this house since 1982 and although the neighbours know I keep pets and I'm known locally as "catwoman" and they know I work at the wildlife sanctuary, nobody brings me anything!


Shell195 said:


> I know........................Im just to soft with him:bash:


You're bloody right you are!! :bash:



DavieB said:


> how do people manage to give away he family pet they have had 8 years...


When you're shallow and don't give a f*ck it's easy. She maybe just wants a dog more than a cat, so the cat has to go cos it doesn't get on with the dog! :bash:

I hate people like that!!! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Dexter not leaving his last bit of chicken wing alone, even while he naps 










:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

/I don't know if it is because i knew most of the parents as a child as i only live one street over from where I started lol and of course their children now have children of their own and they all see and speak to me when i am out and about that i still get so many requests for help but i do wish at times i wasn't so well known for it


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I see - I guess I mustn't socialise enough then, cos I've been in this house since 1982 and although the neighbours know I keep pets and *I'm known locally as* "*catwoman*" and they know I work at the wildlife sanctuary, nobody brings me anything!You're bloody right you are!! :bash:
> 
> When you're shallow and don't give a f*ck it's easy. She maybe just wants a dog more than a cat, so the cat has to go cos it doesn't get on with the dog! :bash:
> 
> I hate people like that!!! :devil:


 
:gasp: Me too


There are also 2 older Somalis looking for a home together for £230  and a Champion Oriental black female aged 8 who needs rehoming as the male wont leave her alone and they dont want her to have anymore kittens:bash: (Havent they heard of spaying!!!)


I was actually looking to see if there were any Burmese kittens around as my ex brother in law wants to buy his mum a Burmese kitten to keep her company. Ive sent him the breeder list ones instead as Im sure the ones on there will be dodgy breeders


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


sammy1969 said:


> /I don't know if it is because i knew most of the parents as a child as i only live one street over from where I started lol and of course their children now have children of their own and they all see and speak to me when i am out and about that i still get so many requests for help but i do wish at times i wasn't so well known for it


Then I think it's definitely time for you to say no! Although what you can do about the ones left on your doorstep I've no idea.

Shell I'm going back to look for your link to see those 2 Somalis - I guess they don't want to go to the Somali Cat Club, cos then they won't get any money for them! :bash:


----------



## Nix

Hey folks,

just a flying visit to say I'm back. Moved house, internet now working etc etc . Hope you are all well. Anyone want to give me a potted history of what has happened since I have been away?

Also not sure if I have been on to say or not but the OH proposed on xmas day!  Happy times.


----------



## feorag

Ooh!! Congratulations! Although I do think you mentioned that in your last flying visit, as I have recollections of congratulating you and wondering whether you would ever see the post cos you might not come back for another month or so! :lol2:


----------



## em_40

Zoo-Man said:


> Evening all. We've had the dogs on BARF for nearly 2 weeks now, & today Clark bought some Mackerel for them to try. Daisy the Boston Terrier & Lolly were more than happy to dig in to their head halves, but Indy & Dexter weren't so sure, & only had a few licks of their tail ends. So Zander & Clio the cats ended up with the 2 pup's pieces, & we gave chciken wings to Indy & Dexter instead. NO DOGGY KISSES FOR A WHILE!!! :lol2:


I feed my kitten whole fish, and I bought some sardines but he could only manage half, so the dog had the other whole one (as half eaten fish isn't very nice :lol2 when I showed it him he sniffed it and went to his bed, and I went to eat my tea, when I called him back in the whole thing was gone without a trace... I hope he ate it!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Nix

Wow had a reading back marathon.

How are all of you lovely glowing pregnant ladies doing? It is not unnatural to be concerned about your weight but the weight gain is natural. Don't forget you will lose quite a lot of it when feeding and it is better to have a few extra pounds and make sure your baby got everything it needs! Plus you will actually gain quite a lot of muscle tone when pregnant. You are carrying around weights don't forget! Katie - fabby scan pics, your little one looks very relaxing - tummy = hammock!. Ooh Jen just seen yours too. Aww you guys are making me broody!

Jen if you are suffering with your skin still try oats in a cloth bag in your bath water. No strongly scented soaps etc. May help to calm it down a bit. Just the hormones hun  BTW - loved the baby's first darren concert T! So sorry to hear about cleo too. Hugs xxx Oo send me your address so I can send you something for your shower! I'm on FB too but don't think I have you added? Facebook.com/nixiness. Loki and luna look great. 

I start fat club tonight (slimming world). I am the heaviest I have ever been somewhere around 11 - 11.5 stone (5'4" tall) and I am just not comfortable (nor pregnant though people keep asking me if I am :devil. My clothes aren't fitting and I am now in a size 14-16 top and 14 bottoms. I always used to be a 12-14 top and 10-12 bottoms. Trying to get back there just for my health. I store all my fat around the middle. 

Col & Clark - loving Dexy! Cute boy.


----------



## Nix

feorag said:


> Ooh!! Congratulations! Although I do think you mentioned that in your last flying visit, as I have recollections of congratulating you and wondering whether you would ever see the post cos you might not come back for another month or so! :lol2:


 Just had a read back. Plenty left to go but got half in my last post!

Thanks  Over the moon here. Just as well I'm on the way to being married cause all the girls here are making me broody!


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> I store all my fat around the middle.


Most of us women do! :roll:

Well I'm back in the childy minding business. Paul went back to work on Mon day so i've been with the children today - lost count of how many cuddles and kisses I got! :lol:

I just got in quarter of an hour ago and I'm out again in 10 minutes as it's my cat club committee meeting tonight.


----------



## Amalthea

Nix said:


> Wow had a reading back marathon.
> 
> How are all of you lovely glowing pregnant ladies doing? It is not unnatural to be concerned about your weight but the weight gain is natural. Don't forget you will lose quite a lot of it when feeding and it is better to have a few extra pounds and make sure your baby got everything it needs! Plus you will actually gain quite a lot of muscle tone when pregnant. You are carrying around weights don't forget! Katie - fabby scan pics, your little one looks very relaxing - tummy = hammock!. Ooh Jen just seen yours too. Aww you guys are making me broody!
> 
> Jen if you are suffering with your skin still try oats in a cloth bag in your bath water. No strongly scented soaps etc. May help to calm it down a bit. Just the hormones hun  BTW - loved the baby's first darren concert T! So sorry to hear about cleo too. Hugs xxx Oo send me your address so I can send you something for your shower! I'm on FB too but don't think I have you added? Facebook.com/nixiness. Loki and luna look great.
> 
> I start fat club tonight (slimming world). I am the heaviest I have ever been somewhere around 11 - 11.5 stone (5'4" tall) and I am just not comfortable (nor pregnant though people keep asking me if I am :devil. My clothes aren't fitting and I am now in a size 14-16 top and 14 bottoms. I always used to be a 12-14 top and 10-12 bottoms. Trying to get back there just for my health. I store all my fat around the middle.
> 
> Col & Clark - loving Dexy! Cute boy.


You had quite the read back, didn't ya!! Luckily my skin seems to have cleared for the most part... Was just a little hormone hiccup. :blush: I am definitely piling on the weight now, as well... I love my Darren Tee, too :2thumb: I actually had people coming up to me at the gig complimenting me on it! :2thumb: I've just added ya on FB  Good luck with the slimming world!! My friend is on it and she's lost so much weight! I'm sure you'll do wonderfully!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!Then I think it's definitely time for you to say no! Although what you can do about the ones left on your doorstep I've no idea.
> 
> Shell I'm going back to look for your link to see those 2 Somalis - I guess they don't want to go to the Somali Cat Club, cos then they won't get any money for them! :bash:


 
I didnt put a link up but here it is Preloved | two pedigree cats for sale for sale in Preston, Lancashire, UK


Hi Nix where have you been ??


----------



## feorag

Yes, I saw it - no piccies so I've no chance of guessing who the breeder was, although I do know of a few over in Lancashire. The variant kitten is my friend George who advertises his kittens there too and I've no idea who the one in Truro is either, except that it's not a very good one! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I keep forgetting to update you on Mr Squishy (the caterpillar). He has been in a dark shiny coccoon for about 3 weeks. Im not sure ho wlong they take to pupate, but I'm guessing it'll be temperature dependant.

Me & Clark are going on a friend's hen night at the end of the month :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I keep forgetting to update you on Mr Squishy (the caterpillar). He has been in a dark shiny coccoon for about 3 weeks. Im not sure ho wlong they take to pupate, but I'm guessing it'll be temperature dependant.
> 
> Me & Clark are going on a friend's hen night at the end of the month :lol2:


I was just thinking about him today :flrt: I cannot wait until Mr Squishy emerges :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Hello 
Eileen you are dead right and I have now started to say no which is a really hard word for me. I did it for the first ime the other day and felt really guilty afterwards thinking what may become of the rep in question. However I am glad I did as I heard from Rose today and she let me know that she had found a forever home for the little one. I kow if someone comes to me with a bad neglect case I wont be able to turn it away but if it is just a normal rehome I now know I can say no and direct them onto a rescue who can help, I just have to stop myself from feeling guilty by doing so.


----------



## sammy1969

Wow where is everyone never known there not to be a single post on here. Have I killed the thread lol?


----------



## DavieB

I was contemplating some sleep before I go for my big drive... I notice the thread dies a fair bit lol....Is it just since i joined.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Wow where is everyone never known there not to be a single post on here. Have I killed the thread lol?





DavieB said:


> I was contemplating some sleep before I go for my big drive... I notice the thread dies a fair bit lol....Is it just since i joined.


 
:lol2: It goes like this sometimes, I think it depends on how busy people are. When are you leaving to pick up Yuri?
*waves* to Sammy


----------



## DavieB

Midnight..Then that will be travelling right through to about 8pm tomorrow  its gonna be a long day (And night).


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> Midnight..Then that will be travelling right through to about 8pm tomorrow  its gonna be a long day (And night).


 
Well worth it though:no1:


----------



## feorag

I've been at work all day cos we had a school trip in, so I didn't have time to come on this morning and I'm just busy now catching up on posts. I thought it was odd that this thread didn't come up when I clicked on "user cp", cos it's very rare there hasn't been a single post in a day.

Dave I asked on your other thread, but don't think you've answered yet - what's your route - how much driving and how much ferrying?


----------



## ami_j

DavieB said:


> Midnight..Then that will be travelling right through to about 8pm tomorrow  its gonna be a long day (And night).


Oooh thats a long day! Bet you are SO excited though


----------



## feorag

Aye, but the excitement will get him through it! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aye, but the excitement will get him through it! :lol2:


I would be driving so fast :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Shell I should have piccies of the Tristrams up on here over the weekend for you to look at as well as the busheys if I can get them and the Shaws. THeTRistrams seem to be quite freindly and are getting used to being handled. I thinkI may end up with babies as the male was trying to have his wicked way with one of the females last night although I was told they have been together for six months without producing any babies at all so will have to wait and see. They are quite sweet looking smaller than Shaws but they have lovely large buggy eyes lol and little ears. One has no tail one has only half a tail and the male has a full tail which is how they are supposed to be not sure how the others lost their tails but would imagine through squabbles when they were younger as they were originally in a group of 30+.


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! Long day, Dave!!! But soooo worth it!! :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Amalthea said:


> Wow!! Long day, Dave!!! But soooo worth it!! :2thumb:


 
And you just got the 60000th post on this thread, thought it may be worth mentioning


----------



## feorag

I was keeping my eye on the posting cos we were so near 60,000! : victory:

On my way home from the Sanctuary today I called into "Animal Tracks" just outside Ashington and they had a gorgeous little Duprasi fast asleep on his back - so cute! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Looks like 60001 to me


----------



## feorag

Ooh - so it does!!! I never even looked to check your number - I'm so trusting! :halo:


----------



## Guest

Amalthea said:


> Looks like 60001 to me


The post count said 60k but yeah the counter doesnt so the original post doesnt count on that


----------



## Zoo-Man

Good luck for your journey Dave, as has been said, it'll be tiring but well worth it when you get Yuri :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Sat on the Ferry now  in just over 3 hours I'll be in Belfast hopefully...50 minutes until ferry leaves. Heres my route Feorag sorry havent been on other thread.



Screen Shot 2012-01-21 at 02.55.43 by DavieB2011, on Flickr

Shame I have to drive at the other side or I'd have beer


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck for today Dave, so excited for you.

Sorry I haven't been on much been working and sleeping and that's pretty much it lol. Pregnancy so far has been very good, just very sleepy. Can feel my uterus popping out now, though doubt I'll see it for a while. 5 Weeks 5 days until we see bubs again.


----------



## feorag

Morning all. I've replied on your other thread Dave. That's a helluva journey, but it'll be worth it and I'm dead excited to see Yuri once you get some piccies taken.

Katie, I well remember my first pregnancy I felt absolutely dreadful for the first 6 months. I was sooooooo tired all the time, I was sick morning, afternoon, evening and through the night and my hair absolutely died - it was like straw - I think Iain took everything out of me in the early stages. However, in the last 3 months I felt absolutely wonderful! Full of energy, could have knocked doors out of windows as they say :lol:

In fact we moved into our new house in the January before the March when Iain was born and I decorated half the house - and it was a big 'un!!!


----------



## feorag

Just finished off the last knitting batch. Elise started knitting the poncho, got about a quarter of the way through and decided that I'd be better doing it, so I got the job of finishing it off! :roll:

It looks odd cos it's only got one button on it and that's because Elise bought the buttons (they're little purple "Hello Kitty" buttons) when she bought the wool, but without the pattern we thought there was 3. When we got home we realised there was 4 so I bought the extra one later. When she brought the poncho back for me to finish off she left the buttons at home, so at the moment there's only one button stitched on and the threads for her to sew on the other 3 buttons. :lol:

The photo came out a bit bright but you get the idea











This one is knitted in Aran wool and was very interesting as it was knit in one piece, but until I actually got to the buttonholes at the very end I hadn't a clue which bit I was knitting! :lol2:. and I poached a beret pattern from one of my other patterns.











Now I've got an order to knit 2 dog coats, cos I just sold 2 on ebay and said I could knit made to measure if the sizes wouldn't fit their dogs.


----------



## sammy1969

Evening All. Eileen love the little poncho makes me feel rather broody.
Davie good luck cant wait to see piccies of Yuri I have never seen a Russian terrier before.
Shell have got some piccies of the jirds at last they are not brilliant but will upload them for you later, see told you I would get there in the end lol just takes me a while. 
GLyn is taking a break from building and sculpting my chess set made from Warhammer 4000 models of demonettes, the look really good in their armour of black and purple. Will be great to see the whole set once they are completed just have to get the rooks and knights.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Just finished off the last knitting batch. Elise started knitting the poncho, got about a quarter of the way through and decided that I'd be better doing it, so I got the job of finishing it off! :roll:
> 
> It looks odd cos it's only got one button on it and that's because Elise bought the buttons (they're little purple "Hello Kitty" buttons) when she bought the wool, but without the pattern we thought there was 3. When we got home we realised there was 4 so I bought the extra one later. When she brought the poncho back for me to finish off she left the buttons at home, so at the moment there's only one button stitched on and the threads for her to sew on the other 3 buttons. :lol:
> 
> The photo came out a bit bright but you get the idea
> 
> image
> 
> 
> This one is knitted in Aran wool and was very interesting as it was knit in one piece, but until I actually got to the buttonholes at the very end I hadn't a clue which bit I was knitting! :lol2:. and I poached a beret pattern from one of my other patterns.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Now I've got an order to knit 2 dog coats, cos I just sold 2 on ebay and said I could knit made to measure if the sizes wouldn't fit their dogs.



6 months of exhaustion..fun times ahead then :lol2:. I've got off quite easily to be honest. Morning sickness was awful at first and I've had a few relapses but for the most part I have that sorted .

That poncho is gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

The postman delivered the mail this morning. A letter for Clark, from the Greater Manchester Police, a traffic offence notice. It was me whilst working, I dashed through an amber light in Bury, as I would have had to slam on thebrakes to stop for the red light, & the car behind me was already half way up my arse, so if I'd slammed on, there would have been a crash. So Clark filled in the form saying it was me driving, not him. Looks like I'll get 3 points & a fine


----------



## sammy1969

NOt good Col I do think some traffic offences like this should be appealed against especially when it was an amber light not red and as you would of caused an accident by stopping to fine you for that imo is just wrong. Iknow the rule are there for a reason but when so many cars tailgate these days you are much better off risking the light than risking stopping and being rear ended.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> NOt good Col I do think some traffic offences like this should be appealed against especially when it was an amber light not red and as you would of caused an accident by stopping to fine you for that imo is just wrong. Iknow the rule are there for a reason but when so many cars tailgate these days you are much better off risking the light than risking stopping and being rear ended.


Your right Sam, I will explain it when I get a letter in my name from the police.


----------



## feorag

Thank you for the comments about the poncho.

Katie not all pregnancies are the same though. When I was pregnant with Elise I felt crap the first 3 months, absolutely brilliant the second and crap again for the last 3.

Colin I would plead mitigation and explain that you felt it was more dangerous to brake than it was to go through the light, which was only on amber.


----------



## Shell195

Looks like youve been busy Eileen, you must get Elise to send a photo of Darcey wearing the Poncho:flrt:

Look forward to pics Sammy:2thumb:

Col my brother did the same thing but he never got off, even after he explained as they said if he had been rearended it would have been the driver behinds fault for travelling to close. They then quoted some law thing to him:bash:

Im just back from the sanctuary and what a busy day they have had, it seems today was adopt a cat day. They have managed to get quite a few adults and kittens reserved :2thumb: I dont know why they all picked today to want one!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Looks like youve been busy Eileen, you must get Elise to send a photo of Darcey wearing the Poncho:flrt:
> 
> Look forward to pics Sammy:2thumb:
> 
> *Col my brother did the same thing but he never got off, even after he explained as they said if he had been rearended it would have been the driver behinds fault for travelling to close. They then quoted some law thing to him*:bash:
> 
> Im just back from the sanctuary and what a busy day they have had, it seems today was adopt a cat day. They have managed to get quite a few adults and kittens reserved :2thumb: I dont know why they all picked today to want one!


Sounds about right Shell, the car owners tend to suffer the most from laws & taxes, & I'd guess the station is ready for another pallet of doughnuts :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: @ Eileen cross posting again

Katie, Im glad you are coping with your pregnancy well, as Eileen says they really are all different. 

Something weird happened to me on Facebook last night. I was browsing the groups I belong to and one of them said I had added Temerist:gasp: I hadnt even given Ian a thought let alone looked at his fb page so I dont understand how or why that happened. I do now wonder how he is so may message his daughter and hope its not sad news


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah but as said you probably wont get away with it which is wrong as if you had braked hard and caused an accident they would be coming down on you alot harder for stopping. THe law is an ass on this sort of thing I used to think it was bad enough when I recieved two parking tickets for being parked legally with a blue badge the reason being the sun reflected on the windscreen and the warden couldnt be bothered to look properly to see if it were in date and the second for being parked beside a bus stop but not in it both of which I managed to get quashed thankfully.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Col my brother did the same thing but he never got off, even after he explained as they said if he had been rearended it would have been the driver behinds fault for travelling to close. They then quoted some law thing to him:bash:


And what about if the guy had re-ended him and shunted him into the junction?? That was another potential accident waiting to happen! 


Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the sanctuary and what a busy day they have had, it seems today was adopt a cat day. They have managed to get quite a few adults and kittens reserved :2thumb: I dont know why they all picked today to want one!


That's very strange, but great news for your cats and any cats in need of a new home in your area, if it clears some of your cat runs.


Shell195 said:


> Something weird happened to me on Facebook last night. I was browsing the groups I belong to and one of them said I had added Temerist:gasp: I hadnt even given Ian a thought let alone looked at his fb page so I dont understand how or why that happened. I do now wonder how he is so may message his daughter and hope its not sad news


Good idea Shell! :2thumb: Ruby doesn't seem to come on here now either, but it would be good to know how he is.

ETA: New method for coming downstairs - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9rZHlLKdok


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> And what about if the guy had re-ended him and shunted him into the junction?? That was another potential accident waiting to happen!
> That's very strange, but great news for your cats and any cats in need of a new home in your area, if it clears some of your cat runs.Good idea Shell! :2thumb: Ruby doesn't seem to come on here now either, but it would be good to know how he is.
> 
> ETA: New method for coming downstairs - scendere-le-scale.wmv - YouTube


 
Thats the police for you :bash:

I think we will be having another intake of unwanted kitties very soon.

I love that video:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I was thinking about Ian the other day, actually!!

It has been a very busy day... Working this morning and I managed to super glue myself to myself :whistling2: Then came home to get the stuff off and then off to a photoshoot with gary and the pup this afternoon.... Here are the ones we decided to keep


----------



## ami_j

lovely pictures Jen


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great photos Jen :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

We got them on either kgbdeals or key103deals... For a whopping £9! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I was thinking about Ian the other day, actually!!
> 
> It has been a very busy day... Working this morning and I managed to super glue myself to myself :whistling2: Then came home to get the stuff off and then off to a photoshoot with gary and the pup this afternoon.... Here are the ones we decided to keep
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


Great pics Jen:2thumb:


Im up at 4 in the morning seeing Chris off


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Great pics Jen:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Im up at 4 in the morning seeing Chris off


Oh no, thats not a nice time to be seeing him off hun. Well its not nice to be seeing him off at all is it? ((hugs))


----------



## Amalthea

Aww Shell  *hugs*


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Shell195 said:


> Thats the police for you :bash:
> 
> I think we will be having another intake of unwanted kitties very soon.


Unfortunately the police will always blame the motorist irrespective of the circumstances, because their answer will be "you should have been prepared". I just did a speed awareness course last week and every scenario we threw at the 'lecturer' he still managed to blame us - it was incredibly interesting how he did it and he wouldn't be swayed - no way!!! :bash:

Jen, I love your pictures! I use Groupon and kgb deals, but haven't come across key103deals yet, so I'll think I'll go searchabout!! :lol2:

I got this mahoosive canvas 30" x 20" on Groupon for £15 (was £20, but they had sent me a £5 loyalty coupon) and I've seen them cheaper on kgb since then!













Shell195 said:


> Im up at 4 in the morning seeing Chris off


You're up at 4 in the morning and you were still up posting on here after 12:30am :gasp: Wasn't worth going to bed was it? :whistling2:

So now your son-less again! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I love the emailed deals, Eileen!! You can get some real bargains!! Gary and I keep looking at the one or two night breaks, but we've got Diesel....


----------



## feorag

But a lot of hotels will take dogs - we always took our dogs away on breaks in hotels and never had a problem, unless more hotels are refusing now, but at least you can ring the hotel and ask before you buy???

I saw one the other day and it was something like £89 for 2 people, 2 nights bed and breakfast in a lovely lovely private house hotel in a small village not far from us. That's £20 a night each, you'd barely get b&b in someone's house for that and this is a lovely hotel.

If we didn't have the cats I'd be going for those deals myself cos there are some excellent ones.


----------



## DavieB

Well what a travel that was. 

Was using the phone for navigation to get there, but as soon as I was over border the internet service on phones was cut off, this wasn't a problem getting there as ruoute was already planned and downloaded. Coming back however.... I was given directions by the breeders which it turned out were good but they felt wrong 30 mile and not a sign for Belfast lol... I ended up using a compass to make sure i was going north east lol. Couldn't even buy a map as I had no Euros... 

All in all a good day out though, lovely country side I got to see lots of it as the phone picked the shortest route which included about 30 miles of single track roads. Yuri was dead sooky in car on way home too. well I wont be doing that again for a few year... unless the Mrs lets up and lets me buy another lol... I give it 18 months


----------



## DavieB

Unlucky with the penalty points Zooman, hopefully Clark has a wage before you need to pay fine.. 

What about a chalet or something Amalthea we used to go camping in Devon and Cornwall with the dog.

And another thing Amalthea you'll need another phot shoot with the little un soon


----------



## RhianB87

Sorry another cat question for you all :blush:

My lady cat is coming up to 6 months and I've not had her done yet, it might have to wait a month or two until I have the cash (car is dying  ) What can I expect when she does come into season/heat/whatever its called :whistling2:
I have only had boy cats before well I had a lady cat but she was spayed way before I could remember


----------



## Esarosa

FallenAngel said:


> Sorry another cat question for you all :blush:
> 
> My lady cat is coming up to 6 months and I've not had her done yet, it might have to wait a month or two until I have the cash (car is dying  ) What can I expect when she does come into season/heat/whatever its called :whistling2:
> I have only had boy cats before well I had a lady cat but she was spayed way before I could remember



I suppose there will be variations between queens but my two were pretty similar. A lot of calling/meowing. Attracting all the local toms to the windows/doors. Trying to 'tart' themselves up against me or my partner. Bottom in the air padding their feet, trying to back their backside into you. Libby made a bit of a mess when she was in heat, which I didn't realise lady cats did but there was definitely stuff there when she rubbed against me *boak*


----------



## feorag

The biggest problem with a queen in season is inappropriate urination - to but it bluntly they will pee anywhere in their desperation to attract a mate.

Other than that she will be very noisy - it's not called "calling" for nothing, because a lot of queens will scream their heads of to call in a male.

Unfortunately because cats are spontaneous ovulators, they don't produce the egg until they are mated, so if they aren't mated they will come back into season again and again until they are mated - this is why cats are driven to mate. So if she comes into season, she might come back into season again within a week or more of her finishing that season and again and again. If she isn't mated, after a few seasons, she may come into season within a week, so she'll be nearly constantly in season and each season will see her more desperate to find a mate, resulting in louder noise, increasing pee-ing and a total loss of weight and condition as food will come secondary to finding a mate.

These of course are all "mays", but I've certainly experienced them all in my years of cat breeding.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, that canvas is lovely! And a little slap on your wrist for being a naughty motorist like me! :lol2:

Dave, thanks mate, but it'll be the end of Feb when Clark gets his first wage so I'm sure the cops will be wanting their fine before then. And wheres these photos of Yuri eh? Come on, or else we'll send Eileen down with the rolling pin :lol2:

ETA juts noticed your Yuri thread, I'll call off Eileen & the rolling pin hehe


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, that canvas is lovely! And a little slap on your wrist for being a naughty motorist like me! :lol2:


That's only about the second time I've managed to get all my family together to get a photo of us all - that was on holiday in July.

And it was the dog's fault that I got the speeding ticket - not mine! :whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Come on, or else we'll send Eileen down with the rolling pin :lol2:
> ETA juts noticed your Yuri thread, I'll call off Eileen & the rolling pin hehe


Aw!! :sad: Spoilsport - I'm brilliant with a rolling pin! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got some pretty horrible news... Bud passed away yesterday  we've been expecting it, cuz he wasn't getting any better, but yeah... He and Barbara are kinda like surrogate grandparents...


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Jen - I'm so sorry!! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Just waiting on news on when the service is... And I think Barb will move now that Bud is gone


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all.Unfortunately the police will always blame the motorist irrespective of the circumstances, because their answer will be "you should have been prepared". I just did a speed awareness course last week and every scenario we threw at the 'lecturer' he still managed to blame us - it was incredibly interesting how he did it and he wouldn't be swayed - no way!!! :bash:
> 
> Jen, I love your pictures! I use Groupon and kgb deals, but haven't come across key103deals yet, so I'll think I'll go searchabout!! :lol2:
> 
> I got this mahoosive canvas 30" x 20" on Groupon for £15 (was £20, but they had sent me a £5 loyalty coupon) and I've seen them cheaper on kgb since then!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> You're up at 4 in the morning and you were still up posting on here after 12:30am :gasp: Wasn't worth going to bed was it? :whistling2:
> 
> So now your son-less again! :sad:


 
I never put you down as a speed freak:lol2:

Love the family canvas:2thumb:

I went to bed at 1.30 and was up at 4:lol2: Steve took him to the airport and I went back to bed:whistling2: Yes Im now officially sonless again :gasp: Chris was glad to be going back as one of his work mates was in a Skiing accident and has fractured his spine so he wanted to go and visit him before he gets flown back to England 



Amalthea said:


> Just got some pretty horrible news... Bud passed away yesterday  we've been expecting it, cuz he wasn't getting any better, but yeah... He and Barbara are kinda like surrogate grandparents...


 
Awww Jen thats so sad  

(((HUGS)))


----------



## RhianB87

feorag said:


> The biggest problem with a queen in season is inappropriate urination - to but it bluntly they will pee anywhere in their desperation to attract a mate.
> 
> Other than that she will be very noisy - it's not called "calling" for nothing, because a lot of queens will scream their heads of to call in a male.
> 
> Unfortunately because cats are spontaneous ovulators, they don't produce the egg until they are mated, so if they aren't mated they will come back into season again and again until they are mated - this is why cats are driven to mate. So if she comes into season, she might come back into season again within a week or more of her finishing that season and again and again. If she isn't mated, after a few seasons, she may come into season within a week, so she'll be nearly constantly in season and each season will see her more desperate to find a mate, resulting in louder noise, increasing pee-ing and a total loss of weight and condition as food will come secondary to finding a mate.
> 
> These of course are all "mays", but I've certainly experienced them all in my years of cat breeding.





Esarosa said:


> I suppose there will be variations between queens but my two were pretty similar. A lot of calling/meowing. Attracting all the local toms to the windows/doors. Trying to 'tart' themselves up against me or my partner. Bottom in the air padding their feet, trying to back their backside into you. Libby made a bit of a mess when she was in heat, which I didn't realise lady cats did but there was definitely stuff there when she rubbed against me *boak*


Ok thanks for that  I think I might just have to accept being broke next month and get her done on pay day! Can I get her done at any time?


----------



## ami_j

FallenAngel said:


> Ok thanks for that  I think I might just have to accept being broke next month and get her done on pay day! Can I get her done at any time?


have a google, loads of places are offering help with neutering for cats 

So sorry to hear your bad news Jen *hug*


----------



## DavieB

So.... Whats all your methods with dog training, house training I mean really, Im going with positive reinforcement and no newspaper. See him start pick him out take him out to finish. 

Taking him out after sleeps, after play, after food, after mad half hours. Results so far are not one pee or poo in the house today since we got up, 4 poo's outside and a rake of pee's so hopefully it continues. Just wondered how you all do/done it.


----------



## feorag

FallenAngel said:


> Ok thanks for that  I think I might just have to accept being broke next month and get her done on pay day! Can I get her done at any time?


Well I wouldn't get her done while she's actually in season unless it's an emergency, as the womb is preparing for a pregnancy so blood vessels are engorged so there's more of a risk of haemorrhage. As Jai says try approaching Cats Protection or one of the other organisations and asking if you can have a neutering voucher. If not, phone around your local vets and ask what the cost will be - it can vary quite a bit from vet to vet.


Shell195 said:


> I never put you down as a speed freak:lol2:
> Love the family canvas:2thumb:
> I went to bed at 1.30 and was up at 4:lol2: Steve took him to the airport and I went back to bed:whistling2: Yes Im now officially sonless again :gasp: Chris was glad to be going back as one of his work mates was in a Skiing accident and has fractured his spine so he wanted to go and visit him before he gets flown back to England


Sadly I'm a terrible speed freak - I didn't even realise how bad I was until I got caught and have had to start watching what I'm doing! :blush:


:devil: :devil: :devil: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...fieds/804410-2-older-black-white-kittens.html :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, sorry to hear about Bud passing away ((hugs))

Dave, I do exactly what you are doing to house train. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx guys...  I'll go over to see Barb tomorrow after work... 

This thing on fb sure is getting carried out, isn't it :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thanx guys...  I'll go over to see Barb tomorrow after work...
> 
> This thing on fb sure is getting carried out, isn't it :whistling2:


 
*nods* it sure is :gasp: Ive messaged Eileen so she knows whats going on too


----------



## ami_j

Its like a soap opera....

All seriousness , it makes me sad


----------



## Amalthea

I love this Paige that just pops in and says how wonderful Emma's house is... :yeahright:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I love this Paige that just pops in and says how wonderful Emma's house is... :yeahright:


Well i havent seen it, but i have had more than one person that i trust tell me badthing...


getting back to our chat the other day jen, the girls took to their wheel like a duck to water :2thumb: i was worried they wouldnt use it


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I love this Paige that just pops in and says how wonderful Emma's house is... :yeahright:


 
Who is she? do we know?


----------



## Esarosa

Oh what have I missed on Facebook?

Jen, sorry to hear about bud  .

Dave we never used paper either we just took them out every half an hour and said wee wee. That way as they got older they went on command effectively. Handy if you are going out. I'd definitely look into puppy training socialisation classes though.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! 

We don't let Skye toilet in the garden, I just take him out to the grass verge that runs along the side of our house and make a "schw-schw-schw-ing" noise and he picked it up very quickly, but obviously he had good control when we got him, so it was easier. When we had pups we did what Dave is doing until they learned control and then started teaching them *not *to do it in the garden. :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

No idea who Paige is... Nope...

Glad the girls like their wheel, Jai!! :2thumb:

I'll send ya the link on FB, Katie.... Easier than trying to explain *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Gosh that was a hell of a read :shock: Who is Kelly on here? Just me being nosey as I recognised the piccys of her gorgeous doggies but I'm useless with names :blush:

[edit] oops blondilocks here thought her FB name would be different to her username...I blame baby brain and not my sheer stupidity :razz: and with that I'm off to the midwifes to be used as a pin cushion some more.


----------



## Esarosa

Back from the midwives. Got to listen to babies heartbeat. Strong at 140 BPM, she confirmed that I'm definitely feeling movement, even though Will and his mum were convinced it was wind on Saturday. Unfortunately on Saturday I also developed a clicking coccyx when I'm walking. I just assumed I'd pulled myself getting out of the car but apparently it's baby related.

Due to all the relaxen you produce during pregnancy it softens the joints/bones/connective tissue in preparation for childbirth. Unfortunately that has meant my coccyx has gone all out of whack. At the minute it isn't painful just a very weird feeling. She's said it should in theory persist for the entire pregnancy now, and if it doesn't go six weeks after delivery i'll need an operation. And I quote 'Don't let your doctor keep fobbing you off as I know what he's like!'

So that's not so positive, but hearing babies heart beat made up for it.


----------



## Amalthea

That's pretty special, Katie!!! A bit worrying about your butt bone, though... I need to book an appointment with the midwife, I think.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> That's pretty special, Katie!!! A bit worrying about your butt bone, though... I need to book an appointment with the midwife, I think.



Yeah it can be a sign of SPD or pelvic girdle pain (think that's the other she said)..which doesn't bode well when I work in a shop on my feet all day. She was like oh you need a new job....er yeah, except before my three months trial is up I would have HAD to declare I'm pregnant..and I don't know many firms that are decent enough to keep on a new starter finding that out.

At my eight week appointment she said to wait till the dating scan then find out my due date and book in to see her on the 16th week. So I'm assuming that's the same down there? I've got to see her again in another eight weeks.


----------



## kemist

Esarosa said:


> Gosh that was a hell of a read :shock: Who is Kelly on here? Just me being nosey as I recognised the piccys of her gorgeous doggies but I'm useless with names :blush:
> 
> [edit] oops blondilocks here thought her FB name would be different to her username...I blame baby brain and not my sheer stupidity :razz: and with that I'm off to the midwifes to be used as a pin cushion some more.


 
What have i missed?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... I'll book in to see her. Are you 16 weeks already??


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Yeah.... I'll book in to see her. Are you 16 weeks already??


On Friday(?) if I go by the dating scan...it's all going far too quickly :lol2: but at the same time not quickly enough...yes I know that makes me sound crazy.


----------



## Amalthea

No, I understand completely  I was 14 weeks this past Friday.


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear about your coccyx, Katie - that doesn't sound very pleasant.

I didn't have any problems like that, thankfully, but I had terrible hip pain and was limping for about 4-6 weeks after I gave birth to Elise and that wasn't very nice.

I read that stuff on Facebook last night and it made me very sad to be honest! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

The fact that she is STILL playing the victim baffles me, Eileen....


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear about your coccyx, Katie - that doesn't sound very pleasant.
> 
> I didn't have any problems like that, thankfully, but I had terrible hip pain and was limping for about 4-6 weeks after I gave birth to Elise and that wasn't very nice.
> 
> *I read that stuff on Facebook last night and it made me very sad to be honest!* :sad:


 
I know how you feel Eileen but shes had plenty of time to reform which has never happened, I do think she needs help before its to late


----------



## feorag

I know what you mean

I meant it made me sad that she learned nothing from what happened the last time that she's done exactly the same again and is still making excuses instead of just accepting that she has a problem. And I fee so sad for her son.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I know what you mean
> 
> I meant it made me sad that she learned nothing from what happened the last time that she's done exactly the same again and is still making excuses instead of just accepting that she has a problem. *And I fee so sad for her son*.


 
Yes hes the true victim in all this


----------



## Zoo-Man

Agreed Shell, her son needs removing & homing in a healthy stable home Im afraid.


----------



## sammy1969

COnfused. com ok what is this thing abou fb I dont go on there alot now so I am intrugued as to what everyone is talking abou tlol(nosey old bat here) need input muchly. 
Do have piccies of all the jirds now just need to get Glyn to upload them to photobucket aso I can put them on here but neither of us feel too good at moment.


----------



## DavieB

sammy1969 said:


> COnfused. com ok what is this thing abou fb I dont go on there alot now so I am intrugued as to what everyone is talking abou tlol(nosey old bat here) need input muchly.
> Do have piccies of all the jirds now just need to get Glyn to upload them to photobucket aso I can put them on here but neither of us feel too good at moment.


I was wondering too, but didn't want to appear nosey:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

It has been deleted now, or I would send ya the link...


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Having a quiet day at home today, what's everyone else up to?


----------



## DavieB

Its my day off today so sitting playing with Nathan and watching kids tv. Also wondering why Yuri won't eat, guessing its relocation stress kicking in. Strange though as he has munched down every other meal no problem right up until now. Going to do a bit of lead training in the garden today with Yuri. 

Got a cashback deal with my camera I got at Christmas the cheque came through the other day, also got a cheque back for the road tax on my old car so need to go to the bank and pay those in. 

Then I suppose I should tidy up.


----------



## feorag

I've still got my *rse glued to the settee! :blush:

I have done a few little jobs, but I've been watching morning TV - interesting discussion on the latest dog attack on a child and what the panel thought about solving the problem on "The Wright Stuff" - and knitting cos I've got 3 orders - two dog coats and one of the loopy jackets I knit for Darcey, so I need to get a shift on and get them knit.

Now morning TV has finished I'm trying to find the energy to do a thorough clean out and disinfect of the snakes' vivs and clean out the rats' litter trays. Then I'm gonna walk the dog and have a leisurely bath and hair wash. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I am at work all day and the management is being covered by another store manager that I can't stand. There are things that have to be done before opening at 9, so management is supposed to be here for about 8:45... She got here at 9:30. No "sorry for being late" or "thanx for doing my job for me"... Just "it took an hour and a half to get here when it should take 20 minutes". Yeah when it isn't rush hour!!!! Moron. And then she does f all the entire time she's here. Ssipes me right off.


----------



## Amalthea

And as for kids tv.... We don't have any little'uns yet and we watch Phineas and Ferb in the morning :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: I don't watch Childrens TV :gasp:

I watch "The Wright Stuff" and "This Morning" cos I'm an intellectual!! :whistling2: .... :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

*giggles* you should watch Phineas and Ferb *nods* so funny!! I'm sure it is aimed more at the parents


----------



## feorag

I do confess to watching children's TV when the children are here and when I'm at Roz's, cos there's little choice! :lol2:


----------



## kemist

Thatnks to little bro i am an expert in scooby doo, chuggington and octonaughts.


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I regularly watch the Disney channel and I don't have an excuse :whistling2:


----------



## kemist

I will admit to a collection of disney DVDs but mostly classics and the pixar. Not keen on some of the new ones.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Although some of the newer ones are good, too. Tangled was a proper Disney movie!


----------



## DavieB

Ed Sheeran - Drunk (Official Video) - YouTube! 

Fitting for cat thread.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tut tut tut, <shakes head> at Dave & Jen watching childrens programmes. Though I'm currently watching my DVD's of the original X-Men cartoon series, hehe :2thumb:

Clark got his contract through the post this morning, so he starts his new job on Monday! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

In my defence I have 2 year old here.. He is sleeping though so xbox is on now, Is that worse?


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> In my defence I have 2 year old here.. He is sleeping though so xbox is on now, Is that worse?


I'd say not! Though I don't have an X-Box, I have a PS2 :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We have a PS2!!! The most up to date game console we have is a wii, but we rarely use it. Normally the PS2 :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

We also have box sets of the original Thundercats, Looney Toons, Tom and Jerry, etc


----------



## DavieB

Snarf Snarf

How annoying is snarf when you watch them back..

I'm a bit of a geek when it comes to games consoles lol... Sold my ps3 right enough waste of space... Spend a fortune on games..


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> We have a PS2!!! The most up to date game console we have is a wii, but we rarely use it. Normally the PS2 :2thumb:


I only have a few X-Men games & a Spiderman game for my PS2, as well as a few SingStars for parties.



Amalthea said:


> We also have box sets of the original Thundercats, Looney Toons, Tom and Jerry, etc





DavieB said:


> image
> 
> Snarf Snarf
> 
> How annoying is snarf when you watch them back..
> 
> I'm a bit of a geek when it comes to games consoles lol... Sold my ps3 right enough waste of space... Spend a fortune on games..


Thundercats is ace! I have them all on DVD too. And I love Snarf!


----------



## Shell195

Back from the sanctuary were i managed to slip in the mud in one of the chicken fields:lol2: Anyone would have thought I was trying to kill the chickens the noise they made :roll:

I dont watch kids TV Im to busy on my laptop:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark got his contract through the post this morning, so he starts his new job on Monday! :2thumb:


Great news Colin! :2thumb:

I don't play games either - I love playing simple games, such as Zuma etc on the computer, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## DavieB

Did you enjoy the new Xmen movie Colin, I thought it was excellent. you need a new consle for the wolverine game better than the movie was (although I enjoyed it). 

Xmen used to be on TV when I was at school (early 90s) used to go to school late so I could watch it all lol.


----------



## kemist

I have duck tales, fraggle rock and the willow the wisp on dvd. thanks jen will look out for tangled.


----------



## DavieB

kemist said:


> I have duck tales, fraggle rock and the willow the wisp on dvd. thanks jen will look out for tangled.


I have duck tales on VHS :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I have none of them! :roll2:


----------



## DavieB

I know I shouldn't let a dog that will eventually be almost 10 stone onto the bed...but I have tonight as the mrs in the weans room.... How much fun is it with cats and dogs getting them to chase your toes under the overs lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Blanket Monster is the funnest game EVER!!! Diesel still plays it on a nightly basis :whistling2: We're not allowed to go to sleep until he gets his bed time wrestle :lol:


----------



## DavieB

Yuri is making up for being a lazy B today, he has been quiet all day not much playing or running, never even ate until 8pm, then he had another bowl( i expect a massive poo in the hall tomorrow am)now he is going daft, running the length of the hall, throwing his toy about (a rattly crunchy noisy baby one of Nathans we gave him tonight), I just had to take a bra off him he stole from the clothes horse....Its sleepy time Yuri lol.


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone would of been on earlier but have had a bad day of sorts. HAve decided life is very cruel as I found out earlier a friend of my young cousin come nephew who I helped to raise died on sunday night monday morning at aged 24. It really doesn't seem to be real as I had only spoken to him a couple of weeks ago and he was raving about his new young lady and how well he was enjoying his new job. I had known him since he was 11 and helped him through alot of hard times and he had finally gotten himself all sorted and set up only to have it all taken away from him so quickly.
On a brighter note I love thundercats especially Snarf I sat and watched every episode recently on youtube I love the old childrens cartoons like SHe-ra, HE-man etc We even have the old transformers cartoon on dvd and dangermouse not that I am addicted or anything lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Did you enjoy the new Xmen movie Colin, I thought it was excellent. you need a new consle for the wolverine game better than the movie was (although I enjoyed it).
> 
> Xmen used to be on TV when I was at school (early 90s) used to go to school late so I could watch it all lol.


I did enjoy the latest X-Men movie, but had to try to ignore the mistakes, mess-ups, & info-missing. All the X-Men movies are great, but all contain storyline cock-ups, character tweakings, & relationship faults. For example, Juggernaut in X3 was buggared up, as he isn't actually a mutant (his powers are magical), & he is actually Professor X's step brother. And in X2, Nightcrawler is actually Mystique's son, though it is left out of the film. I could go on & on about the many balls-ups the films contain, Im a bit of an X-Men geek.

Its that cartoon series that I have on DVDs :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone would of been on earlier but have had a bad day of sorts. HAve decided life is very cruel as I found out earlier a friend of my young cousin come nephew who I helped to raise died on sunday night monday morning at aged 24. It really doesn't seem to be real as I had only spoken to him a couple of weeks ago and he was raving about his new young lady and how well he was enjoying his new job. I had known him since he was 11 and helped him through alot of hard times and he had finally gotten himself all sorted and set up only to have it all taken away from him so quickly.
> On a brighter note I love thundercats especially Snarf I sat and watched every episode recently on youtube I love the old childrens cartoons like SHe-ra, HE-man etc We even have the old transformers cartoon on dvd and dangermouse not that I am addicted or anything lol.


Sorry to hear the sad news Sam. 

She-Ra & He-Man were great! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I did enjoy the latest X-Men movie, but had to try to ignore the mistakes, mess-ups, & info-missing. All the X-Men movies are great, but all contain storyline cock-ups, character tweakings, & relationship faults. For example, Juggernaut in X3 was buggared up, as he isn't actually a mutant (his powers are magical), & he is actually Professor X's step brother. And in X2, Nightcrawler is actually Mystique's son, though it is left out of the film. I could go on & on about the many balls-ups the films contain, Im a bit of an X-Men geek.
> 
> Its that cartoon series that I have on DVDs :2thumb:


the way they portrayed Rogue was enough to piss me off :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Col I still dont think it has completely sunk in as yet but getting there. 
I loved all the cartoon series like that when they were on in the 80's lol.
Ok someone has podded my Dante he is currently having his belly rubbed by Glyn and enjoying it instead of clawing his face off for even contemplating it and he has been groomed tonight which he usually hisses and attacks you vehemently for even attempting it. I wonder if he knows he has to go to the vets to have a huge matt removed from his chest which has developed in the past week as usually he wont let us any where near it and it wont cme out with just brushing


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone would of been on earlier but have had a bad day of sorts. HAve decided life is very cruel as I found out earlier a friend of my young cousin come nephew who I helped to raise died on sunday night monday morning at aged 24. It really doesn't seem to be real as I had only spoken to him a couple of weeks ago and he was raving about his new young lady and how well he was enjoying his new job. I had known him since he was 11 and helped him through alot of hard times and he had finally gotten himself all sorted and set up only to have it all taken away from him so quickly.
> On a brighter note I love thundercats especially Snarf I sat and watched every episode recently on youtube I love the old childrens cartoons like SHe-ra, HE-man etc We even have the old transformers cartoon on dvd and dangermouse not that I am addicted or anything lol.


thats awful


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> the way they portrayed Rogue was enough to piss me off :lol2:


God yes! She was awful. Again, really Rogue ran away from home, was taken in by Mystique (in the form of a human woman), who trained Rogue up & eventually led her to absorb the powers (permanently) of Miss Marvel. This gave Rogue the ability to fly & super-human strength, but left Miss Marvel in a vegetative state. Then Professor X found Rogue & took her in.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> God yes! She was awful. Again, really Rogue ran away from home, was taken in by Mystique (in the form of a human woman), who trained Rogue up & eventually led her to absorb the powers (permanently) of Miss Marvel. This gave Rogue the ability to fly & super-human strength, but left Miss Marvel in a vegetative state. Then Professor X found Rogue & took her in.


in short she was a fiery, witty badass :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> in short she was a fiery, witty badass :lol2:


Sorry, Im preaching to the converted :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I know Jaimi far too young for someone to pass especially when they had so much going for them, his family are understandably devastated although his brother Chris doesnt seem that affected his main worry being who was going to get Adam's tv, which made me glad I wasn't there when he voiced that comment as I think i would of killed him.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry, Im preaching to the converted :lol2:


haha with her :lol2: i loved her on the cartoon and complained loudly about how much the film rogue sucked :lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> I know Jaimi far too young for someone to pass especially when they had so much going for them, his family are understandably devastated although his brother Chris doesnt seem that affected his main worry being who was going to get Adam's tv, which made me glad I wasn't there when he voiced that comment as I think i would of killed him.


words fail me


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> haha with her :lol2: i loved her on the cartoon and complained loudly about how much the film rogue sucked :lol2:


Yes, I loved Rogue! But Gambit is still my fave :no1:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I loved Rogue! But Gambit is still my fave :no1:


Gambit is cool


----------



## sammy1969

I know Jaimi they did me to when i was told too.
I cant join in your convo with Col though as I didnt watch xmen cartoons ( sulks) lol


----------



## Shell195

Thats so sad Sammy made even sadder by the way part of his family are acting


----------



## sammy1969

Thankyou Shell I cant beleive his brother was so callous when his mum was heartbroken I do sometimes wonder about some people these days


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Dave, I love mad half hours, as we call it in this house!

Sammy, so sorry to hear about your friend. At 24 he hadn't even started to live. :sad:

I've got another day at home today! :jump: I was meeting a friend for coffee, but I kept forgetting to ring her to confirm it and when I finally remembered yesterday morning, she'd arranged something else cos she hadn't heard from me! :blush:

I got the snakes and rats done yesterday, so today I've got my cat club minutes to tweak and the AGM notice to do and I need to start sorting out all the jobs I was given at the meeting I had at the Sanctuary about 3 weeks ago! :gasp:


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> I did enjoy the latest X-Men movie, but had to try to ignore the mistakes, mess-ups, & info-missing. All the X-Men movies are great, but all contain storyline cock-ups, character tweakings, & relationship faults. For example, Juggernaut in X3 was buggared up, as he isn't actually a mutant (his powers are magical), & he is actually Professor X's step brother. And in X2, Nightcrawler is actually Mystique's son, though it is left out of the film. I could go on & on about the many balls-ups the films contain, Im a bit of an X-Men geek.
> 
> Its that cartoon series that I have on DVDs :2thumb:


Yer I know about a lot of the mistakes and changes, but mostly its to make a better movie rather than please the comic fans, and they do make good movies. Got to think of them as more of a relaunch.

Can't bring myself to like spiderman 3, reboot looks good though, and superman looks awesome too, dont know if your strictly a marvel fanboi or not though lol.

Sorry to hear about your friend too, Sammy  my thoughts are with you.


----------



## DavieB

Just saw a video of a GSD that had, had a firework set off in its mouth. Why why why...poor thing was left alive with his snout missing, bottom jaw was tact top gone. I won't post a link to the video you don't need to see it. 

Cause link

Justice for A Special Dog! | causes.com


----------



## feorag

I don't think I could have brought myself to look at that!


----------



## feorag

Where is everyone? :sad:

I'm really cheesed off tonight!! :devil:

I finally managed to persuade Barry to let me get the APDs if I remove some of the furniture :lol:

So I've been looking for an Exo Terra, new and used.

There was a guy on here advertising a couple - he'd put on the thread that they were reserved until the weekend, but I pm'd him to ask if the 45 x 45 x 45 fell through would he give me first refusal and he said yes.

So he pm'd me a couple of days ago and said the guy was mucking him about, so if I wanted it I could have it. He's a reasonable distance from me and when I worked out what he wanted for the viv and added the petrol I discovered I could buy a brand new one on line for less than a fiver more deliveryed to my door, so I asked if I could meet him somewhere a little nearer.

He told me he was coming up to Newcastle on Friday night to go out with a friend and he would bring the viv up with him, so I pm'd him back and said that was great and I would meet him on Friday night if he told me where his friend lived.

I got no reply, so I pm'd him yesterday and asked if he'd got my pm and if so, where did his friend live and he replied last night saying that his weekend arrangement was off. So I replied and asked whether it was totally cancelled or just postponed for another weekend and said I was trying to work out how I was going to get it.

Then I saw the post about Harrogate show and thought what a great opportunity because it's only a few miles from where he lives, so it would kind of give me my money's worth if I combined collecting the viv with a day out at something I would find interesting and he's just pm'd me back to say he's put it all on ebay! :bash:

He said that after his plans to Newcastle fell through he had no idea when he was going back up and did not realise I was coming down. Well if I agreed to buy it, then I'd have little choice, but to go down surely??? :bash:

So now I'm back to the beginning again - I think I might as well just buy a new one and have it delivered.

Rant over!!! :grin1:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Where is everyone? :sad:
> 
> I'm really cheesed off tonight!! :devil:
> 
> I finally managed to persuade Barry to let me get the APDs if I remove some of the furniture :lol:
> 
> So I've been looking for an Exo Terra, new and used.
> 
> There was a guy on here advertising a couple - he'd put on the thread that they were reserved until the weekend, but I pm'd him to ask if the 45 x 45 x 45 fell through would he give me first refusal and he said yes.
> 
> So he pm'd me a couple of days ago and said the guy was mucking him about, so if I wanted it I could have it. He's a reasonable distance from me and when I worked out what he wanted for the viv and added the petrol I discovered I could buy a brand new one on line for less than a fiver more deliveryed to my door, so I asked if I could meet him somewhere a little nearer.
> 
> He told me he was coming up to Newcastle on Friday night to go out with a friend and he would bring the viv up with him, so I pm'd him back and said that was great and I would meet him on Friday night if he told me where his friend lived.
> 
> I got no reply, so I pm'd him yesterday and asked if he'd got my pm and if so, where did his friend live and he replied last night saying that his weekend arrangement was off. So I replied and asked whether it was totally cancelled or just postponed for another weekend and said I was trying to work out how I was going to get it.
> 
> Then I saw the post about Harrogate show and thought what a great opportunity because it's only a few miles from where he lives, so it would kind of give me my money's worth if I combined collecting the viv with a day out at something I would find interesting and he's just pm'd me back to say he's put it all on ebay! :bash:
> 
> He said that after his plans to Newcastle fell through he had no idea when he was going back up and did not realise I was coming down. Well if I agreed to buy it, then I'd have little choice, but to go down surely??? :bash:
> 
> So now I'm back to the beginning again - I think I might as well just buy a new one and have it delivered.
> 
> Rant over!!! :grin1:


 
Grrrr vey annoying:devil: Good news on the APD though, what furniture are you getting rid of:lol2: Have you looked on Ebay for an Exo terra?


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Yer I know about a lot of the mistakes and changes, but mostly its to make a better movie rather than please the comic fans, and they do make good movies. Got to think of them as more of a relaunch.
> 
> Can't bring myself to like spiderman 3, reboot looks good though, and superman looks awesome too, dont know if your strictly a marvel fanboi or not though lol.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend too, Sammy  my thoughts are with you.


Im strictly a Marvel guy Dave.



feorag said:


> Where is everyone? :sad:
> 
> I'm really cheesed off tonight!! :devil:
> 
> I finally managed to persuade Barry to let me get the APDs if I remove some of the furniture :lol:
> 
> So I've been looking for an Exo Terra, new and used.
> 
> There was a guy on here advertising a couple - he'd put on the thread that they were reserved until the weekend, but I pm'd him to ask if the 45 x 45 x 45 fell through would he give me first refusal and he said yes.
> 
> So he pm'd me a couple of days ago and said the guy was mucking him about, so if I wanted it I could have it. He's a reasonable distance from me and when I worked out what he wanted for the viv and added the petrol I discovered I could buy a brand new one on line for less than a fiver more deliveryed to my door, so I asked if I could meet him somewhere a little nearer.
> 
> He told me he was coming up to Newcastle on Friday night to go out with a friend and he would bring the viv up with him, so I pm'd him back and said that was great and I would meet him on Friday night if he told me where his friend lived.
> 
> I got no reply, so I pm'd him yesterday and asked if he'd got my pm and if so, where did his friend live and he replied last night saying that his weekend arrangement was off. So I replied and asked whether it was totally cancelled or just postponed for another weekend and said I was trying to work out how I was going to get it.
> 
> Then I saw the post about Harrogate show and thought what a great opportunity because it's only a few miles from where he lives, so it would kind of give me my money's worth if I combined collecting the viv with a day out at something I would find interesting and he's just pm'd me back to say he's put it all on ebay! :bash:
> 
> He said that after his plans to Newcastle fell through he had no idea when he was going back up and did not realise I was coming down. Well if I agreed to buy it, then I'd have little choice, but to go down surely??? :bash:
> 
> So now I'm back to the beginning again - I think I might as well just buy a new one and have it delivered.
> 
> Rant over!!! :grin1:


What an arse that person is! :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I spent this afternoon grappling with 20 Llamas. Their annual vaccination was due, so I collared & restrained them one by pne whilst Caroline vaccinated them. Good fun & we didn't come away with any injuries this time. The Reindeer is also due her vaccination, which will be very hard restraining her & not getting gored, kicked or clouted by her. I hope they leave fdoing it til next Monday, when I'm back there working lol.


----------



## sammy1969

Late post tonight as collapsed today and I have no idea why and neither do the docs but would like to say Thanks to Eileen and Davie for your kind words and also to EIleen what a sod that guy is for messing you about like that not surprised you are ssiped off. Hope you get it all sorted soon so you can get you APDs as they are so cute and sweet even if they are not cuddly lol. GLad you had a good day with the llamas COl i do envy you getting to play with such animals if only I were young fit and goodlooking lol.
I am beginning to wonder if it is worth getting the docs to admit me to hospital to get to the bottom to what is happening to me healthwise as it is really beginning to get on my nerves being so ill all the time with no real explanation from anyone medically trained but I dont know if I can demand it from my gp


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I spent this afternoon grappling with 20 Llamas. Their annual vaccination was due, so I collared & restrained them one by pne whilst Caroline vaccinated them. Good fun & we didn't come away with any injuries this time. The Reindeer is also due her vaccination, which will be very hard restraining her & not getting gored, kicked or clouted by her. I hope they leave fdoing it til next Monday, when I'm back there working lol.


Thats sounds interesting, all I get to grapple with is ducks for their annual vaccination and sheep and goats :lol2:



sammy1969 said:


> Late post tonight as collapsed today and I have no idea why and neither do the docs but would like to say Thanks to Eileen and Davie for your kind words and also to EIleen what a sod that guy is for messing you about like that not surprised you are ssiped off. Hope you get it all sorted soon so you can get you APDs as they are so cute and sweet even if they are not cuddly lol. GLad you had a good day with the llamas COl i do envy you getting to play with such animals if only I were young fit and goodlooking lol.
> I am beginning to wonder if it is worth getting the docs to admit me to hospital to get to the bottom to what is happening to me healthwise as it is really beginning to get on my nerves being so ill all the time with no real explanation from anyone medically trained but I dont know if I can demand it from my gp


Oh dear Sam, I hope you are ok and the doctors can get to the bottom of this x


----------



## sammy1969

Morning all. Last one to come in yesterday and first to post this morning lol Mind you I have to go and pick up a new viv today so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## feorag

Morning all

I got an e-mail from that guy this morning saying 

"Surprisingly enough with all the stuff I was selling a had issues with people besides you which have been difficult. In your case you tried to buy the Viv before checking the location, which wasted my time and I did my best to complete the sale, but it was not worth my while to go out of my way to sell just the Viv. In any case there is no need to leave whining messages on the forum post, which I left before putting items on eBay and have not had a chance to update."

So I'm even crosser this morning. Of course I checked where he lived - it's on his page, but why on earth would you agree to buy something that had to be collected without knowing where you had to collect it from first??? I did pm him after he said he would sell it to me to ask if he actually *lived *in that town, or was he just near it, which actually was the case. 


Shell195 said:


> Grrrr vey annoying:devil: Good news on the APD though, what furniture are you getting rid of:lol2: Have you looked on Ebay for an Exo terra?


I've looked on ebay, but so many of them are down south and in Lancashire strangely enough. Just lost out on one in Durham that went on ebay for £27, so I was mad about that! The only furniture I can move is a nest of tables that has all my orchids on it, so that'll just go in the loft. 

Colin I lol'd a bit at the thought of you catching the Llamas! :blush:

Sammy I think you would be well within your rights to ask your doctor to have you admitted to hospital to try and get to the bottom of your problems, but I don't know if he would or not. 

I'm off childy minding this afternoon.


----------



## sammy1969

What a cheeky swine Eileen some people just amaze me these days they really do. I think I am going to get myself an appt with my gp and see what can be done. I am so sick of being ill and feeling so rotten I ended up in tears last night due to feeling so rough and being in so much pain even though I am on one step down from morphine pain killers I felt awful for Glyn who was at such a loss to help he tried massaging the area that was causing so much pain we tried my tens machine everything and I am just so fed up with it all and I know I cant go on like it so ave to et something sorted.


----------



## feorag

The problem with physical pain and problems is that they eventually begin to affect you mentality as it drags you down and then you end up depressed as well.


----------



## sammy1969

I know what you mean Eileen as I am terribly depressed at the moment. I suffer from depression anyway and had been making good progress on the road to another remission but now I have had to call my pyschologist to get him to come out to see me early as he wasnt due out till the end of February but I dont feel I can last that long.


----------



## feorag

All very familiar! :sad:

Although my physical health is nowhere near as bad as yours, I seldom ever have a day without pain. It's not unbearable pain, but it's unremitting pain - a bit like having toothache.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Morning all. Last one to come in yesterday and first to post this morning lol Mind you I have to go and pick up a new viv today so that might have something to do with it.


Oo, interesting, who's going in the viv Sam?



feorag said:


> Morning all
> 
> I got an e-mail from that guy this morning saying
> 
> "Surprisingly enough with all the stuff I was selling a had issues with people besides you which have been difficult. In your case you tried to buy the Viv before checking the location, which wasted my time and I did my best to complete the sale, but it was not worth my while to go out of my way to sell just the Viv. In any case there is no need to leave whining messages on the forum post, which I left before putting items on eBay and have not had a chance to update."
> 
> So I'm even crosser this morning. Of course I checked where he lived - it's on his page, but why on earth would you agree to buy something that had to be collected without knowing where you had to collect it from first??? I did pm him after he said he would sell it to me to ask if he actually *lived *in that town, or was he just near it, which actually was the case.
> I've looked on ebay, but so many of them are down south and in Lancashire strangely enough. Just lost out on one in Durham that went on ebay for £27, so I was mad about that! The only furniture I can move is a nest of tables that has all my orchids on it, so that'll just go in the loft.
> 
> Colin I lol'd a bit at the thought of you catching the Llamas! :blush:
> 
> Sammy I think you would be well within your rights to ask your doctor to have you admitted to hospital to try and get to the bottom of your problems, but I don't know if he would or not.
> 
> I'm off childy minding this afternoon.


The guy is a tit & no mistake!

Why did you lol at the thought of me catching Llamas? Im pretty damn good at it! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Just got back from collecting the viv well it turned into two vivs in the end and he did me a really good deal on them both £80 for a single 2ft with lights heat mat and substrate thermostat and then a 4 ft split into two again with all the heat matts uv heat lights and substrate so just a case of plug in and go. Whilst there I got to play with some of his corns royals and boas. I finally got to see my dream snake, a high white pied royal who was gorgeous and also a bubblegum snow and a reverse okeetee as well a lovely examples of spider, bumblebee and albino royals,and some lovely snows, ghosts a very badly mistreaded normal who he had rescues from someone who had put an elastic band round its tail to completely deform its tail due to the restriction and yet she was the most calm and handleable snake I have come across despite her prior treatment.

As to what is going int he vivs well into one side of the double is going two of the beardies I took on over xmas and my smaller snakes and into the single is going another of the rescue beardies I have taken on who has attacked her viv mate and the viv mate is going into the large exoterra the small snakes are coming out of after it has been cleaned so a bit of a change around happening and it will mean I can return a loaned viv to a friend.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Why did you lol at the thought of me catching Llamas? Im pretty damn good at it! :lol2:


 I don't know, I just inmagined you running around trying to catch them and got a fit of the giggles! :roll2:

That's me back from a lovely Indian Restaurant in a village near here. They're always doing Groupon offer and this one was 2 courses for 2 people to the value of £30 and 2 beers for £10 for the coupon. We had 2 poppadoms and the stuff to put on them, to nibble on while we waited, 1 mushroom rice, one Garlic bread and Barry had a glass of coke, (while I drank the 2 free Buds) and that cost us £12.30 tonight, so I call that a good deal! :2thumb: And of course the food is lovely - not that I'm an Indian food gourmet! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Depression is awful, I had it when I was 18 years old and now my daughter suffer with it too:bash:

Ive been trying to teach myself how to use Twitter for the sanctuary. Im crap at it as it keeps telling me I have to much to say:lol2: I never was one for short and sweet:blush:


----------



## sammy1969

It is awful i was first diagnosed at age 12 but there were good reasons for it at the time and have had it on and off ever since but this last bout has been ongoing for the past 6 years and it is hard to cope with when my physical health is not good. 

Shell I can honestly say I cant use twitter either as like you my posts are said to be far too long so we both must be chatterboxes lol


----------



## feorag

You can add me to that too! Or should that be three?? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell is a naughty lady :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Who's that little rat critter?

I'm off to bed now, so if you reply Jaime, I'll get it in the morning!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Who's that little rat critter?
> 
> I'm off to bed now, so if you reply Jaime, I'll get it in the morning!


Shes new  shes called Oreo 

Shell sent me a number and told me to call it :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Night Eileen I am off to bed too as off to see my brother tomorrow and I will get those pics uploaded as well as a pic or two of what ended up in the new vivs lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Shes new  shes called Oreo
> 
> Shell sent me a number and told me to call it :whistling2:


Tut tut tut, that Shell is a menace! 

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Tut tut tut, that Shell is a menace!
> 
> :lol2:


isn't she :lol2:

I need to get a better pic of this girl , she is gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Shes new  shes called Oreo
> 
> Shell sent me a number and told me to call it :whistling2:


 
If I remember rightly you sent me a pm threatening me with violence if I didnt get you the number :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Shes very cute:flrt: (the ratlet not Jai *lol*)


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> If I remember rightly you sent me a pm threatening me with violence if I didnt get you the number :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Shes very cute:flrt:


:rotfl:


isnt she  cant wait to intro her, hoping it will go well


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> isnt she  cant wait to intro her, hoping it will go well


 
Whats her name? Duh shes called Oreo


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Whats her name? Duh shes called Oreo


yeah she was roxy but the owner didnt mind , had other names in mind but oreo was fitting cos shes so sweet


----------



## feorag

Morning!


ami_j said:


> Shes new  shes called Oreo
> 
> Shell sent me a number and told me to call it :whistling2:


:lol2: for a moment when I read the post, cos I could see she was a newbie that you'd called her Shell and was telling us all she was a very naughty critter! :roll2: PMSL!!

I'm in half an hour to the Metro Centre to meet my friend Jenny for lunch. She's the one who had cancer, remember? Her daughter has just finished a punishing regime of chemo followed by radio for breast cancer, so now we're all waiting for news to find out if they've zapped it all! :sad:

ETC: Just received these piccies from Elise - my model granddaughter modelling her new knits.











Oh and by the way she's walking now - looks about like one of the 7 dwarfs! :lol2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5U21eDDVJU&feature=youtu.be

.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning!:lol2: for a moment when I read the post, cos I could see she was a newbie that you'd called her Shell and was telling us all she was a very naughty critter! :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> I'm in half an hour to the Metro Centre to meet my friend Jenny for lunch. She's the one who had cancer, remember? Her daughter has just finished a punishing regime of chemo followed by radio for breast cancer, so now we're all waiting for news to find out if they've zapped it all! :sad:
> 
> ETC: Just received these piccies from Elise - my model granddaughter modelling her new knits.
> 
> imageimage
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way she's walking now - looks about like one of the 7 dwarfs! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Darcey - first couple of days walking 12.5 mths - YouTube
> 
> .


 

Haha I cant believe you thought Jai would name a poor rattie after me:lol2: 
Your poor friend what a worry for her 

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Darcey really is a beautiful little girl and looks so cute:flrt: My eldest was the same age when he walked, they look really strange being so small.


----------



## Nix

Shell195 said:


> I didnt put a link up but here it is Preloved | two pedigree cats for sale for sale in Preston, Lancashire, UK
> 
> 
> Hi Nix where have you been ??


Working abroad and generally working my ass off. Also moving house and having no internet again until recently.



Zoo-Man said:


> The postman delivered the mail this morning. A letter for Clark, from the Greater Manchester Police, a traffic offence notice. It was me whilst working, I dashed through an amber light in Bury, as I would have had to slam on thebrakes to stop for the red light, & the car behind me was already half way up my arse, so if I'd slammed on, there would have been a crash. So Clark filled in the form saying it was me driving, not him. Looks like I'll get 3 points & a fine


Bad luck Col. 



Amalthea said:


> Just got some pretty horrible news... Bud passed away yesterday  we've been expecting it, cuz he wasn't getting any better, but yeah... He and Barbara are kinda like surrogate grandparents...


So sorry to hear about Bud moving away. Would be a shame if Barb moved away. 



feorag said:


> Where is everyone? :sad:
> 
> I'm really cheesed off tonight!! :devil:
> 
> I finally managed to persuade Barry to let me get the APDs if I remove some of the furniture :lol:
> 
> So I've been looking for an Exo Terra, new and used. :grin1:


A friend of mine has my 45 cube exo terra on loan and is either going to a buy it or b let me have it back. Asked her by email just now to make a decision. If she goes for option B you can have it for free if you can collect it. Not sure that I will be up in Newcastle anytime soon. Not sure if the drive is worth it for you or not though. Coffee and cake included with the viv! When is harrogate show?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Haha I cant believe you thought Jai would name a poor rattie after me:lol2:
> Your poor friend what a worry for her
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Darcey really is a beautiful little girl and looks so cute:flrt: My eldest was the same age when he walked, they look really strange being so small.


I did at first, honestly! :lol2:
Well, her husband had prostrate cancer about 4-5 years ago and his treatment has been successful. She had level 4 Hodgkins, so the one that people rarely survive, she's in remission at the minute, but never knows if, or when it will come back and then her daughter developed breast cancer last year - I mean it's incredible all three of them. Then Geoff, her husband was found to have two aneurysms in his heart - one was operable (and has been sorted successfully), but the other is in a place that is so difficult to operate on they won't do it until they think it's just about ready to go!! :gasp: So it's like living with a time bomb!

And yet I meet her and we have lunvh and we laugh and joke like we did in our early 20's while we were out night clubbing while Geoff and my John were away racing! 



Nix said:


> A friend of mine has my 45 cube exo terra on loan and is either going to a buy it or b let me have it back. Asked her by email just now to make a decision. If she goes for option B you can have it for free if you can collect it. Not sure that I will be up in Newcastle anytime soon. Not sure if the drive is worth it for you or not though. Coffee and cake included with the viv! When is harrogate show?


Now that's a bummer, cos I've just given up and bought one on t'net!

There was one advertised on here in Leeds, but the mesh lid was saggy cos of the moisture and there were rusty bits, so I would need to buy a new lid, so by the time I paid £30 for the viv £10 for the new lid and over £20 for petrol it just wasn't worth it, so I gave up.

I've ordered a 45 x 45 x 60 exo which has only cost me £68 from Seapets delivered - whereas everywhere else I checked it seemed to be anything from £80 to over £100 and retail the 45 cube was more than £68 - and I'm actually happier with the 60 height as it gives them a bit more height for climbing etc. I also ordered a few bits of things to go in it and have a lot of other ideas as well.

The Harrogate Little Critter Big Show lol is on tomorrow and Sunday. I want to see the rats and gerbils and the rabbit jumping, so we have to go tomorrow, cos the rats are replaced by mice tomorrow and I'm not so interested in mice. I think we might still go though, depends on how I feel when I get up in the morning.

Anyone else fancy going and meeting up for a coffee???


----------



## ami_j

intros going quite well :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I did at first, honestly! :lol2:
> Well, her husband had prostrate cancer about 4-5 years ago and his treatment has been successful. She had level 4 Hodgkins, so the one that people rarely survive, she's in remission at the minute, but never knows if, or when it will come back and then her daughter developed breast cancer last year - I mean it's incredible all three of them. Then Geoff, her husband was found to have two aneurysms in his heart - one was operable (and has been sorted successfully), but the other is in a place that is so difficult to operate on they won't do it until they think it's just about ready to go!! :gasp: So it's like living with a time bomb!
> 
> And yet I meet her and we have lunvh and we laugh and joke like we did in our early 20's while we were out night clubbing while Geoff and my John were away racing!
> 
> Now that's a bummer, cos I've just given up and bought one on t'net!
> 
> There was one advertised on here in Leeds, but the mesh lid was saggy cos of the moisture and there were rusty bits, so I would need to buy a new lid, so by the time I paid £30 for the viv £10 for the new lid and over £20 for petrol it just wasn't worth it, so I gave up.
> 
> I've ordered a 45 x 45 x 60 exo which has only cost me £68 from Seapets delivered - whereas everywhere else I checked it seemed to be anything from £80 to over £100 and retail the 45 cube was more than £68 - and I'm actually happier with the 60 height as it gives them a bit more height for climbing etc. I also ordered a few bits of things to go in it and have a lot of other ideas as well.
> 
> The Harrogate Little Critter Big Show lol is on tomorrow and Sunday. I want to see the rats and gerbils and the rabbit jumping, so we have to go tomorrow, cos the rats are replaced by mice tomorrow and I'm not so interested in mice. I think we might still go though, depends on how I feel when I get up in the morning.
> 
> Anyone else fancy going and meeting up for a coffee???


I wish i was able to drive , that show looks fun


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> image
> image
> intros going quite well :flrt:


Aw, bless she looks like she's making friends great! :2thumb: 


ami_j said:


> I wish i was able to drive , that show looks fun


It does, doesn't it? Especially if you have a fascinating for little furry critters.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aw, bless she looks like she's making friends great! :2thumb:
> It does, doesn't it? Especially if you have a fascinating for little furry critters.


she really is! she still isnt 100% sure but its bound to take time


----------



## Shell195

Im at the sanctuary all day tomorrow so I can go to the show 

Eileen, your poor friend and her family, having one person with a severe health problem is bad enough but three is horrific :gasp:

Jai, Oreo looks like she settling in well:flrt:

Today we got a call to the sanctuary from a woman who said she was pregnant and couldnt cope with her 12 week old kitten as she has an upset tummy(her words) She brought us this tiny 12 ounce bag of bones whos back end was stuck up with sh1t and she had blisters on her feet caused by urine scald. We rushed her straight to the vets as she was crying and shaking and her gums were deathly white  What makes it even worse was this tiny girl had been vaccinated, wormed and deflead 2 weeks ago and re wormed again yesterday(due to her diarrhea) all by a cat specific vet:gasp: She is now at our vets being rehydrated and treated, tomorrow(if she makes it) she will be felv/fiv tested. Our vets agree with us that this kitten is nowhere near 12 weeks old and is horrified by how she has been treated by the previous vets  
I will keep you updated on her progress


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Im at the sanctuary all day tomorrow so I can go to the show
> 
> Eileen, your poor friend and her family, having one person with a severe health problem is bad enough but three is horrific :gasp:
> 
> Jai, Oreo looks like she settling in well:flrt:
> 
> Today we got a call to the sanctuary from a woman who said she was pregnant and couldnt cope with her 12 week old kitten as she has an upset tummy(her words) She brought us this tiny 12 ounce bag of bones whos back end was stuck up with sh1t and she had blisters on her feet caused by urine scald. We rushed her straight to the vets as she was crying and shaking and her gums were deathly white  What makes it even worse was this tiny girl had been vaccinated, wormed and deflead 2 weeks ago and re wormed again yesterday(due to her diarrhea) all by a cat specific vet:gasp: She is now at our vets being rehydrated and treated, tomorrow(if she makes it) she will be felv/fiv tested. Our vets agree with us that this kitten is nowhere near 12 weeks old and is horrified by how she has been treated by the previous vets
> I will keep you updated on her progress


Im thrilled with her progress...i love watching them cuddling. 

poor poor kitten  i hope she makes it


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im at the sanctuary all day tomorrow so I can go to the show
> 
> Eileen, your poor friend and her family, having one person with a severe health problem is bad enough but three is horrific :gasp:


Especially when there's only the 3 of them! :gasp:

So sorry you have to go to work tomorrow - it would have been great to catch up.

I cannot believe *any *vet would vaccinate a kitten that much underweight :gasp: That's just incredible to believe, never mind by a cat specific vet - to be honest if they vaccinated her 2 weeks ago they shouldn't be practicing and they know nowt about cats! :bash:

Will your vets contact them?


----------



## Amalthea

Oreo is looking great, Jai!!! :flrt:

Poor kitten, Shell  I've got everything crossed for her  ETA: Bindi was vacced late because of how underweight she was... Why would the vet do it?!?

I picked up Loki and Luna tonight. They are currently running about and Mog is watching like "WTF are they?!?" :lol:

Luna (she's also got a scar across her nose):



















Loki:




























And their cage:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Oreo is looking great, Jai!!! :flrt:
> 
> Poor kitten, Shell  I've got everything crossed for her  ETA: Bindi was vacced late because of how underweight she was... Why would the vet do it?!?
> 
> I picked up Loki and Luna tonight. They are currently running about and Mog is watching like "WTF are they?!?" :lol:
> 
> Luna (she's also got a scar across her nose):
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Loki:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And their cage:
> 
> image


thanks jen  they are getting on so nicely i might try the explorer tomorrow  normally i would keep them apart for a small while but oreo has not been near other rats in at least 4 months and is healthy so i see her as no risk illness wise. thinking about whether to just use one half of the cage first and if so which half and how...

omg your gliders are so cute  i want to squidge them :flrt:
i hope they get on with your current suggies...what are intros like for them?


----------



## Amalthea

I've never had any issues with introducing gliders... But it's just keeping their cages side by side and swapping furniture about. I've already done some furniture swapping and there's loadsa greeting noises going on. Pixie is quite shy, so I think she'll take a while to go introduce herself, but Mog is already watching the new neighbors (and scent marking like mad... stinks in there now *lol*)...

Luna is very squidgy!! You could really snuggle her :flrt:


----------



## feorag

They're both gorgeous Jen - I somehow didn't realise they were that big??

Did you dsee my latest piccies of Darcey modelling her new knitteds? It's only about 1 page back.

Now I'm off to bed - goodnight whoever is left!


----------



## Amalthea

These two really shouldn't be that big... Luna is MAHOOSIVE and the biggest glider I have ever seen. Loki needs to lose a bit, too. 

*goes to look at pics*

AWWW!!! Look at her!! :flrt: She's getting so big!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I've never had any issues with introducing gliders... But it's just keeping their cages side by side and swapping furniture about. I've already done some furniture swapping and there's loadsa greeting noises going on. Pixie is quite shy, so I think she'll take a while to go introduce herself, but Mog is already watching the new neighbors (and scent marking like mad... stinks in there now *lol*)...
> 
> Luna is very squidgy!! You could really snuggle her :flrt:


pop her in a jiffy bag? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

She comes with her own padding :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> She comes with her own padding :flrt:


:rotfl: that will save p+p


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eleen, Darcy looks such a darling!

Jen, that glider cage is fab.

Shell, how sad about that poor kitten, I hope she'll be ok.

I have been taking some piccies tonight of my tortoises, so thought I'd share,

First my 2 Leopard Tortoises




























And my 2 Red-Footed Tortoises


----------



## Amalthea

Great pics, Col!!!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Eleen, Darcy looks such a darling!
> 
> Jen, that glider cage is fab.
> 
> Shell, how sad about that poor kitten, I hope she'll be ok.
> 
> I have been taking some piccies tonight of my tortoises, so thought I'd share,
> 
> First my 2 Leopard Tortoises
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And my 2 Red-Footed Tortoises
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


:flrt: i love torts, though they always seem to pee on me


----------



## Shell195

Awww Jen, your new gliders are soooo cute:flrt:

Col I love torts but am to old to have one now 

We cant believe the vet vaccinated this tiny kitten either and our vet is furious !!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> :flrt: i love torts, though they always seem to pee on me


My 2 Leopard Tortoises will pee if I hold them for too long :lol2: Its a defense mechanism.


----------



## Postcard

Amalthea said:


> Oreo is looking great, Jai!!! :flrt:
> 
> Poor kitten, Shell  I've got everything crossed for her  ETA: Bindi was vacced late because of how underweight she was... Why would the vet do it?!?
> 
> I picked up Loki and Luna tonight. They are currently running about and Mog is watching like "WTF are they?!?" :lol:
> 
> Luna (she's also got a scar across her nose):
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Loki:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And their cage:
> 
> image


These are totally gorgeous :2thumb::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx much  just gotta start the slow job of getting them to lose weight


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We cant believe the vet vaccinated this tiny kitten either and our vet is furious !!!!


I bet he is - it's a wonder he didn't kill it putting a live virus into such a tiny wee critter - that's about the equivalent weight of at best a 3-4 week old kitten! :bash:

I'm still gobsmacked that this was supposed to be a "cat specific vet" :gasp: 


Zoo-Man said:


> Eleen, Darcy looks such a darling!
> 
> I have been taking some piccies tonight of my tortoises, so thought I'd share,


Thank you Colin.

I love the leopard tortoise shell - doubtless that'll be their downfall in the souvenir market as it's so beautiful??

I'm no tortoise expert, but know that 'pyramiding' is caused by poor diet when the shell is hardening and forming - is that the case with this type of tortoise too, or is their shell meant to be like that? 


Amalthea said:


> Thanx much  just gotta start the slow job of getting them to lose weight


I realised that they were too fat, even knowing as little as I do about suggies, but when I said big, I meant length, more than fat, I don't know why but I just expected them to be smaller?

Well we're off when Barry comes back with the dog for a run down to Harrogate to see the little furry critters, so I'm off here all day.


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen Darcey looks beautiful :flrt: I really do love that poncho.

Shell that poor kitten  hope her felv/fiv results come back neg.

Col, Gorgeous torts. I do love red foots. We only have room for our horsfields here, and they are brilliant characters.

Jen they're gorgeous and very squidgy looking. What were they being fed on before?

Oh btw Jen I have a random qu for you? I vaguely remember Lou talking about slings on the pregnancy chat thread years ago..but with her not posting anymore I can't ask her what she used or would recommend. I did try asking in the thread but got ignored in favour of drama and defending Kim, so I give up :lol2: Think Lou was part of the discussion anyways. It as going back years mind.


----------



## Amalthea

VERY squidgy *lol* bless them :flrt: their diet consisted of WAY too much protein, so that is being reduced down and their mixes are gonna be mainly veg, so very little fruit, as well. They're not gonna be happy campers!!

I'll point Lou in this direction, Katie 

I'm off to work in a bit. Meh. *lol*


----------



## kemist

Shell sorry for how this sounds but are you sure the kitten was seen by a vet and it isn't just the owner lying? Good luck with her anyway.


----------



## loulou

You rang? how can I help?


----------



## Amalthea

I'm curious about this too, Lou


----------



## Esarosa

Ooo where to start.

Lou I can't even remember if it was you talking about it years ago, I just remember some of the mums/mums to be in the pregnancy thread discussing slings/carriers. Was just seeing if you had any recommendations. And if you weren't part of the discussion and I've completely imagined it really sorry 

BTW are you still making baby bits?


----------



## feorag

I'm back!!! And I had a good time, lovely cuddles from a Persian Jird which I wanted to bring home and a lovely gerbil who tried to stowaway down my coat sleeve as she obviously wanted to come home with me! :flrt: Also fell in love with a few rabbits.

Truth to tell I was a bit disappointed in how few rats there were there! :sad: Loadsa rabbits, loadsa guinea pigs, loadsa hamsters a few gerbils and jirds and maybe 1 Dup, but not many rats at all compared to how many I expected to be there.

I was also a bit disappointed with the trade stands! :sad: At cat shows we see stuff for sale that you never see in pet shops, but there wasn't much that I couldn't buy at any pet shop on the High Street. I did find some great little porcelain dishes for the APD's, some of them were proper mucky, but they'll wash up, so I picked up 4 and the woman said they were £1 each 6 for a fiver, so I thought I might as well buy 6. Just as well I did cos I handed the bag to Barry while I went to the toilet and when I took it back from him I thought we was handing it to me by the handles, but he wasn't :sad:, so when I kind of released my grip to let the bag sit in my hand, it fell onto the concrete floor. Thankfully though they must be made of pretty strong stuff and only one smashed cos they weren't wrapped in anything, just all loose together in the bag. I also bought a great metal water bottle holder that I'm hoping will hold the water bottle in the glass tank by hanging it from a suction cup with a hook through it, like you get a Christmas for holding up christmas lights, cos I couldn't work out how to get a water bottle in the viv.

Will upload photos after tea.


----------



## Amalthea

I know Rache from fuzzbutts was there.


----------



## Amalthea

I really want one of those wear your baby wrap thingies, so Gary can "be pregnant" and I think it helps with a calm baby when he/she has more contact.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I know Rache from fuzzbutts was there.


Yes, she was - I saw her stand, but of course the one thing I wasn't looking to buy was the stuff I can make myself.

I was hoping to maybe see some rat cages and otehr little critter stuff.


----------



## loulou

Hello :2thumb:

yep I was and still am an avid sling user. 

For newborns i recommend either the Close which is a sort of ring sling and really easy to use as its pre-tied or the Moby stretch sling, which is a stretchy wrap and takes a bit of practice but is great for newborns. Once they get a little older I recommend either a wrap if you enjoy wrapping like the Ellaroo, I find the 5ftish length best for all types of wraps ot a mei tai of any kind which is a nice soft carrier with tie or clip straps again I use the Ellaroo Mei Tai but its all down to personal choice for that and it might be worth you search sling meet and seeing if theres on in your area to pop along to it as the mums and dads will help you with wraps/sling and what does and does not work as well as let you test them. 

But for newborn I would personally go with either the Close or Moby. 

EDIT: Yep I still make baby stuff as well as glider, ferret, small animal and other things. Anything you are after just email me at lou_goodger(at)hotmail.com to ask for a quote. 

Any Qs about any of the slings or any others ask away I will stay here all evening and I have tried so many I will have an opinion on most :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> Shell sorry for how this sounds but are you sure the kitten was seen by a vet and it isn't just the owner lying? Good luck with her anyway.


 
She was seen by a vet as our vet has been in contact with them (she came with a vaccination card and panacur labelled by the vets too). Shes much the same today and has been rehydrated again  No bloods can be done until shes hydrated properly so maybe tomorrow. The vets say she is eating sensitivity diet really well so hopefully thats a good sign. Her previous owners are really uset about the whole thing and keep ringing for updates, they even bothered to see if others from the same litter are ok and they are


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> She was seen by a vet as our vet has been in contact with them (she came with a vaccination card and panacur labelled by the vets too). Shes much the same today and has been rehydrated again  No bloods can be done until shes hydrated properly so maybe tomorrow. The vets say she is eating sensitivity diet really well so hopefully thats a good sign. Her previous owners are really uset about the whole thing and keep ringing for updates, they even bothered to see if others from the same litter are ok and they are


Poor little girl. :sad:


----------



## kemist

Shell195 said:


> She was seen by a vet as our vet has been in contact with them (she came with a vaccination card and panacur labelled by the vets too). Shes much the same today and has been rehydrated again  No bloods can be done until shes hydrated properly so maybe tomorrow. The vets say she is eating sensitivity diet really well so hopefully thats a good sign. Her previous owners are really uset about the whole thing and keep ringing for updates, they even bothered to see if others from the same litter are ok and they are


Sorry didn't mean to cause offence just wondered since it was a rescue if they had been artistic with the circumstances.: victory:


----------



## Shell195

kemist said:


> Sorry didn't mean to cause offence just wondered since it was a rescue if they had been artistic with the circumstances.: victory:


 

I know what you mean hun we get lots of those kind of peope, it makes us very cynical......I didnt take offence at all


----------



## Esarosa

loulou said:


> Hello :2thumb:
> 
> yep I was and still am an avid sling user.
> 
> For newborns i recommend either the Close which is a sort of ring sling and really easy to use as its pre-tied or the Moby stretch sling, which is a stretchy wrap and takes a bit of practice but is great for newborns. Once they get a little older I recommend either a wrap if you enjoy wrapping like the Ellaroo, I find the 5ftish length best for all types of wraps ot a mei tai of any kind which is a nice soft carrier with tie or clip straps again I use the Ellaroo Mei Tai but its all down to personal choice for that and it might be worth you search sling meet and seeing if theres on in your area to pop along to it as the mums and dads will help you with wraps/sling and what does and does not work as well as let you test them.
> 
> But for newborn I would personally go with either the Close or Moby.
> 
> EDIT: Yep I still make baby stuff as well as glider, ferret, small animal and other things. Anything you are after just email me at lou_goodger(at)hotmail.com to ask for a quote.
> 
> Any Qs about any of the slings or any others ask away I will stay here all evening and I have tried so many I will have an opinion on most :lol2::lol2:



Thanks so much for that information Lou. The Elaroo looks similar to one I saw in a youtube video years back. (Can't even remember how/why I found that video :lol2 The moby looks really good. I didn't even think to google sling meets but shall definitely look into that.

Off to bed now as up at 3:30 for work but I'll have to nosey through your wares and get back to you once I know the sex if that's okay.


----------



## winno

hi guys never posted on this thread before but took some pix of my big boy Sunarbarn earlier that had to share

























:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Lovely cat! :flrt:

Photos from the show today. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...os-little-furry-critter-show.html#post9589209


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thank you Colin.
> 
> I love the leopard tortoise shell - doubtless that'll be their downfall in the souvenir market as it's so beautiful??
> 
> I'm no tortoise expert, but know that 'pyramiding' is caused by poor diet when the shell is hardening and forming - is that the case with this type of tortoise too, or is their shell meant to be like that?


Thanks Eileen. Leopard Tortoises should have a fairly smooth shell, but it is very rare to see one in captivity with a smooth shell. Pyramiding is thought to be caused by many things, including diet, humidity, UV exposure, too rapid growth, etc. These 2 Leopards were like this when I got them, but hopefully as they grow, they will smoothen out a bit more. Pyramiding is also commonly seen on captive Red-Footed Tortoises, & you can see some of this on my 2 young Red-Foots.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Eileen Darcey looks beautiful :flrt: I really do love that poncho.
> 
> Shell that poor kitten  hope her felv/fiv results come back neg.
> 
> *Col, Gorgeous torts. I do love red foots. We only have room for our horsfields here, and they are brilliant characters.*
> 
> Jen they're gorgeous and very squidgy looking. What were they being fed on before?
> 
> Oh btw Jen I have a random qu for you? I vaguely remember Lou talking about slings on the pregnancy chat thread years ago..but with her not posting anymore I can't ask her what she used or would recommend. I did try asking in the thread but got ignored in favour of drama and defending Kim, so I give up :lol2: Think Lou was part of the discussion anyways. It as going back years mind.


Thanks Katie. Horsfields are also great tortoises, I used to have a breeding group.


----------



## Zoo-Man

We've been out tonight, on a hen party! Our friend Julie from across the road had her hen party with a 3 course meal, TAke That &Westlife tribute artists, & disco. We had a great night, flashing pink bunny ears & all :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Eileen. Leopard Tortoises should have a fairly smooth shell, but it is very rare to see one in captivity with a smooth shell. Pyramiding is thought to be caused by many things, including diet, humidity, UV exposure, too rapid growth, etc. These 2 Leopards were like this when I got them, but hopefully as they grow, they will smoothen out a bit more. Pyramiding is also commonly seen on captive Red-Footed Tortoises, & you can see some of this on my 2 young Red-Foots.


That was what I thought. I know from your other photographs that they've always been like that - knew you were too careful to let that happen if you'd bred them yourself or had them from tiny babies.

I noticed one of the red-foots was worse than the other, but as you say hopefully as the shell grows they pyramiding might smooth out.



Zoo-Man said:


> We've been out tonight, on a hen party! Our friend Julie from across the road had her hen party with a 3 course meal, TAke That &Westlife tribute artists, & disco. We had a great night, flashing pink bunny ears & all :lol2:


:gasp: Any photos?? :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Amalthea

We need pics, Col :whistling2:

Just on the way to ikea to have a looksee at baby furniture


----------



## feorag

Oh Jen! Forgot to tell you I knit you 2 squares the other day and then bollocked up one of them after I'd finished.

When you knit things like squares in stocking stitch they curl up badly so they're difficult to handle and because I'd knit this one in a little oddment of fairisle wool I had left from a cardigan I'd knit for Darcey it needed to be knit in stocking stitch to show the pattern within the wool. Anyway I decided that I would press it gently to flatten it a bit and totally forgot to switch the steam element off on the iron, so when I put the iron down towards the wool the steam shot out and the wool just stretched, so now I have a 6" by 7" (or even more) square!! :bash:

So, cos I've got no more of that wool left, I'm debating whether to pull it out, wash the wool and knit it again! :roll: I was so cross with myself!


----------



## Shell195

Col, I remember you sayng that before about the torts and knew it was nothing you had done:2thumb:

We most def NEED pics of you in pink flashing bunny ears:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That was what I thought. I know from your other photographs that they've always been like that - knew you were too careful to let that happen if you'd bred them yourself or had them from tiny babies.
> 
> I noticed one of the red-foots was worse than the other, but as you say hopefully as the shell grows they pyramiding might smooth out.
> 
> :gasp: Any photos?? :roll2: PMSL!!!





Shell195 said:


> Col, I remember you sayng that before about the torts and knew it was nothing you had done:2thumb:
> 
> We most def NEED pics of you in pink flashing bunny ears:lol2:


The Red-Footed Tortoise's were babies when I bought them, with slight pyramiding already, but because Red-Foots NEED some protein in their diet, it can be hard to get them smooth. With the Leopards, if you get them as babies, they can grow quite smooth if their diet is correct, but because Leopards are grazers, & baby Leopards are often funny about eating chopped grass, their diet as youngsters is often not ideal. Its a tricky one really.

I didn't take any pics from last night, but will get my friend to send me the pics she took.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Oh Jen! Forgot to tell you I knit you 2 squares the other day and then bollocked up one of them after I'd finished.
> 
> When you knit things like squares in stocking stitch they curl up badly so they're difficult to handle and because I'd knit this one in a little oddment of fairisle wool I had left from a cardigan I'd knit for Darcey it needed to be knit in stocking stitch to show the pattern within the wool. Anyway I decided that I would press it gently to flatten it a bit and totally forgot to switch the steam element off on the iron, so when I put the iron down towards the wool the steam shot out and the wool just stretched, so now I have a 6" by 7" (or even more) square!! :bash:
> 
> So, cos I've got no more of that wool left, I'm debating whether to pull it out, wash the wool and knit it again! :roll: I was so cross with myself!


That sounds like something I would have done!! :lol: thanx very much for the squares :flrt: do whatever you feel best 

We bought the beginning of our nursery furniture  having to go back tomorrow for the wardrobe, cuz we are having the display one (it is a discontinued line) and then on the 19th the cot is going on sale, so we will be there again then :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Jen, I bet you'll be a regular there now eh :lol2:

It's Clark's first day of his new job tomorrow. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I worry they're gonna know us by name :lol:

Good luck, Clark!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That sounds like something I would have done!! :lol: thanx very much for the squares :flrt: do whatever you feel best
> 
> We bought the beginning of our nursery furniture  having to go back tomorrow for the wardrobe, cuz we are having the display one (it is a discontinued line) and then on the 19th the cot is going on sale, so we will be there again then :lol:


I'll sort something out - no worries!

Ooh! Baby furniture - how exciting! :jump:



Zoo-Man said:


> It's Clark's first day of his new job tomorrow. :2thumb:


Wish him luck for his first day.


----------



## feorag

Well whad'ya know!!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/807649-2-black-white-cats-1-a.html

They're being given away now and a 9 week old kitten - where did that come from! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Good luck Clark:no1:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: There we go again - exactly the same time! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I'm off in an hour to meet Anyday Anne for lunch and that's my news for today! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Bit of an emotional day... Had a midwife appt this morning and heard the little'un's heartbeat. And just left Bud's funeral. Heading to the wake now.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - a high and a low on the same day - very mixed emotions I'm sure! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely. Tired now.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well whad'ya know!!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/807649-2-black-white-cats-1-a.html
> 
> They're being given away now and a 9 week old kitten - where did that come from! :gasp:


 
I wonder if the female cat had another litter they kept quiet about:bash:
:lol2:It was the exact same time we cross posted too:gasp:

Jen I always thing unborn babies heartbeats sound like a horse galloping:2thumb:

I hate funerals 

Im off to the sanctuary from 9 til 11 tonight to do last checks etc, it sounded fine at the time but now Im regretting offering *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Jen, someone told me that Leigh cat and dog home are now getting puppies from puppy farms, just wondered after seeing your ad


----------



## Amalthea

I really wouldn't be surprised, Shell  this poor puppy!! I am so angry about the whole situation!!

I am currently sitting with a pouch full of gliders in my lap!!! Mog and Pixie are in my bonding pouch and Loki and Luna are in their bed pouch inside the bonding pouch. Loadsa clicking and little noises, but no angry words coming from in there. :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I really wouldn't be surprised, Shell  this poor puppy!! I am so angry about the whole situation!!
> 
> I am currently sitting with a pouch full of gliders in my lap!!! Mog and Pixie are in my bonding pouch and Loki and Luna are in their bed pouch inside the bonding pouch. Loadsa clicking and little noises, but no angry words coming from in there. :2thumb:



Ooo promising news.

Sorry to hear about Buds funeral  Has his wife decided whether she will move yet or not?

We heard bubs heartbeat for the first time last Monday, it's brilliant isn't it. Well I say WE I mean me... We assumed I'd have more bloods taken and Will is squeemish so didn't come with me. So having to get a doppler now so he can hear too...well that and he asks me all the time 'how is the baby doing' and it's too small for me to have a clue atm, so hopefully it will stop that infuriating question :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Barbara hasn't said if she'll move or not. I hope she doesn't. 

I'm tempted at one of the Doppler thingy-ma-jigs, too!! Would be awesome! Was amazing hearing the little'un :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

We're deciding between http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Dopp...Q524/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327936132&sr=8-1 which a few ladies in the pregnancy thread have recommended.. Or Babysounds Fetal Doppler with LCD Heart Rate Display: Amazon.co.uk: Baby

Both have good reviews though the angel sound has a lot more (maybe not that link as that's a special with gel cds etc.) The only qualm I have is there is no LCD reading on the angelsounds, to read bubs heartbeat.

Now I could do a count to ten or to thirty and work out BPM from there..but that's assuming I can count in the awed state i'll be in...so decisions decisions :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hahaha!! Decisions, indeed


----------



## Esarosa

Erm Jen have you seen this Ritmo Baby Music Belt : mothercare- Nursery Equipment, Maternity Clothes & Baby Shop :shock:

Surely playing music nearby on say speakers that we already own would give the same effect :? Had a woman I work with saying that it was ESSENTIAL and the baby could hear it properly and if we listened to music normally or sang/spoke to bubs in the womb it wouldn't hear us....yeah right okay...That's why they say to talk to bump to get the baby used to voices coz it 'can't hear us' dozy cow.


----------



## Amalthea

Riiiiiiight. Nah. I think I'll stick to my own music and speaking to Mini Egan


----------



## Esarosa

She keeps going 'oh I had this when I was pregnant/for baby' she's spent a fortune seemingly on utter nonsensical crap. Baffles me. But then Will says I'm too sensible he's the one that splurges here :?


----------



## Amalthea

I'm with ya!! There's no point spending a fortune on bits and bobs. Browsing eBay right now looking for second hand dopplers


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I'm with ya!! There's no point spending a fortune on bits and bobs. Browsing eBay right now looking for second hand dopplers




Ooo didn't even think of ebay for that..genius!


----------



## Amalthea

I do love eBay!!!  I'm contemplating buying a full nursery set of Roo for £40.... :hmm:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I wonder if the female cat had another litter they kept quiet about:bash:
> :lol2:It was the exact same time we cross posted too:gasp:
> 
> Jen I always thing unborn babies heartbeats sound like a horse galloping:2thumb:
> 
> I hate funerals
> 
> Im off to the sanctuary from 9 til 11 tonight to do last checks etc, it sounded fine at the time but now Im regretting offering *lol*


I found myself wondering if the boys had already got the female and this was the result and why she was trying to shift them on???



Amalthea said:


> I am currently sitting with a pouch full of gliders in my lap!!! Mog and Pixie are in my bonding pouch and Loki and Luna are in their bed pouch inside the bonding pouch. Loadsa clicking and little noises, but no angry words coming from in there. :2thumb:


Ooh, that sounds promising to get them all together! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Barbara hasn't said if she'll move or not. I hope she doesn't.


I'm hoping so too Jen, because it's too early to make major decisions like that. I've known of so many wives or husband's who've lost their partners and decided to sell up and move on, then regretted it - honestly you do *not *make good decisions while you're grieving, because your mind isn't functioning properly - I know that myself from experience, so making major decisions that will affect your life should really not be made in the first year after loss, because it's such a time of readjustment imao!



Esarosa said:


> Erm Jen have you seen this Ritmo Baby Music Belt : mothercare- Nursery Equipment, Maternity Clothes & Baby Shop :shock:
> 
> Surely playing music nearby on say speakers that we already own would give the same effect :? Had a woman I work with saying that it was ESSENTIAL and the baby could hear it properly and if we listened to music normally or sang/spoke to bubs in the womb it wouldn't hear us....yeah right okay...That's why they say to talk to bump to get the baby used to voices coz it 'can't hear us' dozy cow.


Imao that's someone with more money than sense who's totally gone over the top with a pregnancy - honestly. There's nothing wrong with bubba hearing ordinary everyday noises going on around it without having to have specific stuff stuck on your belly for it to listen to. The sound is distorted by water anyway, so what's the difference. Unless maybe I'm just too practical to think something like this is essential for a happy baby! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm gonna spend this month swapping pouches and doing sleepy pouch sharing, then swapping cages and awake introductions... Hopefully we'll have one big happy family in March 

Barb did say to make sure I come visit, which I do, anyways, so I don't think she's thinking about leaving just yet...


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone Just about to attempt to upload all the pics i have taken of the jirds etc over the past few days for you Shell.
WEnt to see my brother on friday which was good but the result was me asleep for 48 hours which cannot be normal,but today oke up early saw Glyn off to uni only for him to find his lecture had been cancelled when he got there and he had to return home, so four hours of travel for nowt. So today I washed out new tank for the Tristrams and set up there new home, its still a work in progress but they seem to like it. Also set up two new vivs for the two older baby beardies that I took on over xmas, they have had to be seperated due to one attacking the other and have cost me a huge vets bill whic isn't finished as one now has to have her front leg amputated.So for once I fell like I have actually achieved something today oh also sorted out a few things in the kitchen like throwing out the non working combination microwave lol. THe grill and oven still work but the microwabe bit is knackered so it went to the dump today lol and I did some washing and drying so I was good lol. Willput piccies in a seperate thread if I can upload them ok for you all to look at lol as there are quite a few.......


----------



## sammy1969

WEll that is just typical manage to upload the pics to the lappy only to find that photobucket is not working so now have no idea how to get the onto here.


----------



## DavieB

Try tinypic or flickr Sammy, just as simple to use. You can sign up to flickr with your facebook account pretty simple and fast.


----------



## feorag

Sammy - did you see my piccies of the Persian Jird I was cuddling on Saturday?

ETA: Well I don't know what everyone else's brother gets up to, but it appears that mine frolicks on a bed with a load of other men and women!! :gasp: 

Bed - Old Bomb Theatre Company | Facebook


----------



## Amalthea

Morning, everybody!!! *yawn* I'm at work all day today and an already knackered. 

We picked up the nursery wardrobe from ikea last night. It was originally £150, but we managed to get it for £41, cuz it is scratched to fook!! We are gonna have to sand it down and restain the front panels an the side. But for that price, we can do it! :2thumb: so once we pick up the cot on the 20th, we'll have all the furniture and it will only be about £300 total!!!

We also bought a net thingy to hang from the ceiling over the cot that has clouds and a blue "sky". It'll really match the Roo stuff with his little blue tee shirt :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Morning, everybody!!! *yawn* I'm at work all day today and an already knackered.
> 
> We picked up the nursery wardrobe from ikea last night. It was originally £150, but we managed to get it for £41, cuz it is scratched to fook!! We are gonna have to sand it down and restain the front panels an the side. But for that price, we can do it! :2thumb: so once we pick up the cot on the 20th, we'll have all the furniture and it will only be about £300 total!!!
> 
> *We also bought a net thingy to hang from the ceiling over the cot that has clouds and a blue "sky". It'll really match the Roo stuff with his little blue tee shirt *:flrt:


Bargain. A lady from work said her mums wooden tables got scratched so she googled it and it said to iron it over a cloth...no more scratch :shock:

And the bold bit sounds amazing we need piccys!


----------



## Amalthea

Hmm.... :hmm: it is worth a try!! :2thumb:

It is so cute!! I'll see if I can take a pic of it tonight


----------



## Amalthea

And that total was supposed to be £200, not £300 :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Morning all! Jen, sounds like you've got a bargain there and I totally agree your labour costs nothing compared to paying almost a quarter of the price!

I'm off to Wilkinsons today to buy a lovely little hanging bird nest 'thing' for my APDs when they arrive - just needed to double check that the wood was safe cos it's made of willow with interwined dried leaves etc.


----------



## Amalthea

That's what we thought!!! I'll try Katie's trick first to see how that goes 

I should have a look and see if I've got any of my tiny critter house stuff left from the APDs, harvest mice, and Pygmy mice. If I do, would you like them, Eileen? I had loadsa natural looking wood bits for them and some were too small for Rosie to use.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That's what we thought!!! I'll try Katie's trick first to see how that goes
> 
> I should have a look and see if I've got any of my tiny critter house stuff left from the APDs, harvest mice, and Pygmy mice. If I do, would you like them, Eileen? I had loadsa natural looking wood bits for them and some were too small for Rosie to use.


Ooh! That would be great Jen. Obviously I've bought quite a bit, but they don't last forever and if APD poo is as sticky as most keepers say it is, then 2 lots of stuff might be useful.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> That's what we thought!!! I'll try Katie's trick first to see how that goes
> 
> I should have a look and see if I've got any of my tiny critter house stuff left from the APDs, harvest mice, and Pygmy mice. If I do, would you like them, Eileen? I had loadsa natural looking wood bits for them and some were too small for Rosie to use.



Rough instructions here How to get dents/scratches out of wood? please help!? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


----------



## feorag

A tip I read many years ago to remove heat marks (obviously not scratches, but it's still useful to know) is to mix cigarette ash with olive oil into a paste and work it into the marks.

I have a beech coffee table which is tiled, but has a wood surround and it's always getting heat marks from coffee cups that are put on the wooden bit and that's always worked for me! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

APD poo is nasty, Eileen!!! And they do it everywhere! :lol: I'll see if I've still got anything usable when I get home


----------



## DavieB

Photobucket have stolen your Gifs Feorag... The cheek!


----------



## feorag

It's cos I is popular!!! :grin1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Photobucket have stolen your Gifs Feorag... The cheek!


Psst, its cos she thinks she's Hyacinth Bucket, has to go one better than everyone else with her sig decoration.... 

:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Psst, its cos she thinks she's Hyacinth Bucket, has to go one better than everyone else with her sig decoration....
> 
> :lol2:


Moi??? :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

~Hi all 
No Eileen i didnt see the persian Jird you were cuddling will have to go back and see.
Davieb you dont understand I am hopeles when it comes to technology lol It has taken me six years to work out how to post properly and well i still dont get how to upload anything onto the lappy let alone add it to a site like flcker or photobucket lol I am just a hopeless girlie when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## feorag

I've actually got 2 Photobucket accounts and they're both blocked until the end of the month! :roll:

My siggie is on my original account and my 'kitten slide' is on the new one and that's just started to be over used.

So now I've had to open a Flicker one as well! :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Ahh that explains why I cant see piccies of jird lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oooo, Mr Squishy has appeared from his cocoon, as an ugly moth :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Aww how can oyu say that he is cute trying to work out what species but pic is a bit blurry to my eyes lol


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!!! Look at Mr Squishy! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Aww how can oyu say that he is cute trying to work out what species but pic is a bit blurry to my eyes lol





Amalthea said:


> Awww!!! Look at Mr Squishy! :flrt:


Eeew, I don't do moths, horrid dusty things :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Here's the net thingy for the cot... Stolen off ikea's website


----------



## sammy1969

Awww Col how can you not like moths tey are only butterflies that come out at night lol.

OOOO Jen I have a lilac net thing similar to that with butterflies on it which I cant put up thanks to the cats its brand newI paid about £20 for it around fie or six years ago


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, Mr Squishy has appeared from his cocoon, as an ugly moth :lol2:
> 
> image


That's very spooky Colin! I was just on my Photobucket account trying to delete some old photos and one of them was the one of Mr Squishy that I brightened up for you! that set me thinking about him and I thought I would come on and ask you whatever happened to him.

So I've just come on and there you are posting photos of him after his transformation.

Can we not get a clearer picture of him in all his glory so we can see him properly?


----------



## Amalthea

This one cost £8 from ikea  The blue is the same blue as Roo's tee shirt, too


----------



## sammy1969

Very nice Cant wait to see pics of the nursery when it is all ready for the little one


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That's very spooky Colin! I was just on my Photobucket account trying to delete some old photos and one of them was the one of Mr Squishy that I brightened up for you! that set me thinking about him and I thought I would come on and ask you whatever happened to him.
> 
> So I've just come on and there you are posting photos of him after his transformation.
> 
> Can we not get a clearer picture of him in all his glory so we can see him properly?


I will take a better pic of him tomorrow, as his tub is in our bedroom & Clark is fast asleep :lol2: But if it flies at me when I lift the lid, I'll squeal like a girl & then blame you! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen which one is your brother?

Jen thats cute:flrt:

Col Mr Squishy is beautiful, I love moths:flrt:

Sam you can still see Eileens pics on the photo bit I think.

The tiny poorly kitten we took in was negative and she has put on loads of weight, she came home yesterday and Amanda one of our girls is fostering her, I didnt offer or she would have stayed:lol2: She only weighed 12 ounces when she came in  We still dont believe this happy, purry loving little girl is now nearly 13 weeks old !!!

Minnie


----------



## sammy1969

Aww she sure is a cutie Shell I would love her she is just the colour I have always wanted in a queen I have a soift spot for tortie queens as my namesake who belonged to a friend was one and exactly the same colour.
I stillcant see the pics of the persian jird "sulks" an still cant upload either trying to get photobucket to join fb so i can try to see if I canupload to fb and then transfer across or whatever hate not being able to show yo he pics as I have beenworking so hard on the Tristrams new home need some more wooden bits to put in it so they ave more things to chew and hide in lol


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, Mr Squishy has appeared from his cocoon, as an ugly moth :lol2:
> 
> image


BEAUTIFUL MR SQUISHY :flrt: hes all growed up!

Shell that kitten is adorable , and such a little fighter


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> But if it flies at me when I lift the lid, I'll squeal like a girl & then blame you! :lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


Shell195 said:


> Eileen which one is your brother?
> 
> The tiny poorly kitten we took in was negative and she has put on loads of weight, she came home yesterday and Amanda one of our girls is fostering her, I didnt offer or she would have stayed:lol2: She only weighed 12 ounces when she came in  We still dont believe this happy, purry loving little girl is now nearly 13 weeks old !!!
> 
> Minnie
> image


He's the baldy one in the red shirt - on the far left on the black and white photo where they're all lying on the bed. Dont' ask me what they are doing or what the play is about cos I've no idea, but he's always been keen on amateur dramatics.

That kitten is a little darling and I hope she can overcome this horrendous start to her life! :2thumb:



sammy1969 said:


> I stillcant see the pics of the persian jird "sulks" an still cant upload either trying to get photobucket to join fb so i can try to see if I canupload to fb and then transfer across or whatever hate not being able to show yo he pics as I have beenworking so hard on the Tristrams new home need some more wooden bits to put in it so they ave more things to chew and hide in lol


It'll come back in when Photobucket reactivate my account once the month is over - not necessarily the month being January, cos I've no idea when the month they quote starts and ends - just one day my siggie will appear again and then I'll know. :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

WEll I have managed to upload the pics to fb but have no idea how to get them onto here lol .I willget htere isuppose eventually but those who have acccess to ym fb account ie on my friends list should ba ble to see them shortly


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Aww she sure is a cutie Shell I would love her she is just the colour I have always wanted in a queen I have a soift spot for tortie queens as my namesake who belonged to a friend was one and exactly the same colour.
> I stillcant see the pics of the persian jird "sulks" an still cant upload either trying to get photobucket to join fb so i can try to see if I canupload to fb and then transfer across or whatever hate not being able to show yo he pics as I have beenworking so hard on the Tristrams new home need some more wooden bits to put in it so they ave more things to chew and hide in lol


 
I think Amanda is going to keep her:lol2: If i had brought her home Steve and Sophie wouldnt have let me rehome her so I never even offered!!


ami_j said:


> BEAUTIFUL MR SQUISHY :flrt: hes all growed up!
> 
> Shell that kitten is adorable , and such a little fighter


Thats what the vet said, we now wish we took a photo of her when we first got her but we were to concerned and rushed her straight to the vets.



feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> He's the baldy one in the red shirt - on the far left on the black and white photo where they're all lying on the bed. Dont' ask me what they are doing or what the play is about cos I've no idea, but he's always been keen on amateur dramatics.
> 
> I will go back and have another look
> 
> That kitten is a little darling and I hope she can overcome this horrendous start to her life! :2thumb:
> 
> It'll come back in when Photobucket reactivate my account once the month is over - not necessarily the month being January, cos I've no idea when the month they quote starts and ends - just one day my siggie will appear again and then I'll know. :roll:


 
Shes is adorable and I still cant believe she survived, she was so flat and just lay shaking and mewing it was pitiful to see her. Shes got stuff for her upset tummy which is working and has to have vaseline on her bum and sudocrem on the back of her hind legs but she looks so much better and is no longer a bag of bones.


----------



## sammy1969

I can understand why lol she is a real cutie I am hoping hte pics are now on fb shell so you may want to have alook there I willcheck that allthe ones of the TRistrams have uploaded and add them if they havent


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> I can understand why lol she is a real cutie I am hoping hte pics are now on fb shell so you may want to have alook there I willcheck that allthe ones of the TRistrams have uploaded and add them if they havent


I can see 2 are they bushy tailed ones?


----------



## sammy1969

The bushey tails are on my main wall page the rest are in my piccy album entitled pets etc there are all the jirds on there


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Col remember you asked what was going in the new vivs lol the pics are in the same photo album on fb lol, it should give you a giggle


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Oh Col remember you asked what was going in the new vivs lol the pics are in the same photo album on fb lol, it should give you a giggle


Cats! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Dolly is booked in for spaying on Friday  Ive an appointment at 9.00am on the day to remind the vet of her history of wonkiness!!


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Cats! :lol2:


Yep lol so much easier than leaving them to free roam lol and they seem to be quite smitten with the idea although now there is a bearded dragon in each of them who do seem to mind being in there lol think I should of left the cats to it lol
Good luck with Dolly Shell I am sure she will be fine though


----------



## Esarosa

Jen that looks cool 

Shell that kitten is a little darling.

Eileen...nasty photobucket don't they know we need our fix of the mothers work is never done cat being tortured by naughty kittens.

Sammy I THINK I've sent you a friend request on facebook.


----------



## sammy1969

Havent received it yet hun what name is it under


----------



## sammy1969

Got it katie right?


----------



## ami_j

do you people not sleep :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ermm sometimes


----------



## Esarosa

Yeah Katie is me. I'm off to collapse now Jai, just got in *yawn*


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ermm sometimes


you never come on msn no more 


Esarosa said:


> Yeah Katie is me. I'm off to collapse now Jai, just got in *yawn*


oooh you dirty stop out :lol2:

nah i guess you have been working? i hope you have a nice rest, night katie hun


----------



## sammy1969

Coz there is never anyone on when it does eventually work lol Yo are not on there now lol 
Night Katie


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Coz there is never anyone on when it does eventually work lol Yo are not on there now lol
> Night Katie


i know i logged off :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ahhh but i am signed in see we are never signed in at te same time lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ahhh but i am signed in see we are never signed in at te same time lol


there ya happy now?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Yes lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Yes lol


good, now talk :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ohhhh first on this morning mind you I havent been to bed yet lol. Been looking at rat cages and wedding dresses all night lol. Need a new rat cage for the girly rats I am getting in a couple of months once they have been born and as for the wedding dress looks like i shall have to have it handmade as there wasnt any like i want


----------



## feorag

Morning.


Shell195 said:


> Thats what the vet said, we now wish we took a photo of her when we first got her but we were to concerned and rushed her straight to the vets.
> 
> Shes is adorable and I still cant believe she survived, she was so flat and just lay shaking and mewing it was pitiful to see her. Shes got stuff for her upset tummy which is working and has to have vaseline on her bum and sudocrem on the back of her hind legs but she looks so much better and is no longer a bag of bones.


I understand why you didn't take a photograph. If I have something I think might not survive, I'm too frightened to take one! :gasp: I wait to see if i think they're going to survive before I take one.



Shell195 said:


> Dolly is booked in for spaying on Friday  Ive an appointment at 9.00am on the day to remind the vet of her history of wonkiness!!


Fingers crossed everything goes OK. She might be worse for a few days after the op because of the stress of the anaesthetic, but hopefully she'll be fine.

Ooh, Sammy - wedding dress! :2thumb:

Well I'm off to the Sanctuary in an hour. We're going to our local garden centre for 2 days during the school half-term to fundraise wo will need a big tombola. I've been out in the sales buying small pressies that aren't too expensive to put in. We find tombolas are our best way to get money in, so are always looking for stuff to put on it, so if anyone has any unwanted gifts they got at Christmas and is prepared to donate them, I'll pay the postage! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Yep wedding dresses we still have not set a date as such but I need to start to get things sorted or it will be all one mad rush and we are looking to do the deed as such next year in the summer.. The problem is I want a specific type of hemline on my dress to make it easier for me to walk in as I want to walk up the aisle so to speak on my crutches rather than be pushed in my wheelchair, however there was not a single dress with that hemline on ebay and i looked at over a thousand dresses lol. So now need to find a good seamstress to make it for me from scratch.

Well I am off to get some bugs for the lizards and a few groceries oh the joys of shopping i really do detest having to do this lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Heres the dusty little blighter, any idea on species?










Also, what should I feed it? I have put a bit of fruit in with him but haven't seen him touch it yet.

Sam, exciting stuff :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Exciting Sam:2thumb:

Col, I have no idea what moth Mr Squishy is and have no idea what moths eat:lol2:

Harley has a grumpy face as he doesnt do clothes :lol2:









Yes I know Mowgli needs hs ears cleaning, hes the greasiest kitty I have ever had and has to have more baths than the other 2. Hes a mucky little man!!


----------



## feorag

Aw, would you look at the stripey boys! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Colin, the photo isn't really clear, but as you've got the real thing to compare, could it be one of these?

Brown Oak Tortrix Archips crataegana - UKMoths

Marbled Brown Drymonia dodonaea - UKMoths


----------



## sammy1969

Just got back in from shopping lol. I have been to four different shops got the pet foods from the reptile shop, ciggies and a drink from tescos metro, some art stuff for Glyn and a canvas for him to paint me a black unicorn on a rocky outcrop to go in the bedroom on the other side of the bed to fill a space and finally asdas to get the months grocerie. I stillhave to put it all away but I am frozen as it is already minus 2 down here. So now i can hibernate through this cold spell as i dont have to go out till at least Monday, apart form taking the dogs out of course.
I know I am looking forward to tying the knot with glyn and will say if I can get it arranged you re all invited so you all have at least a years warning lol. I know if I dont get things started now I will never get it done as we are not getting married in Soton but in Gravesend where all Glyns family are so lots to get done lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin, the photo isn't really clear, but as you've got the real thing to compare, could it be one of these?
> 
> Brown Oak Tortrix Archips crataegana - UKMoths
> 
> Marbled Brown Drymonia dodonaea - UKMoths


Mmm, I'd say no to both of those I think. Mr Squishy was seen sucking at a bit of grated carrot earlier.


----------



## feorag

Morning.

Sorry, they weren't Mr Squishy - it's very hard to work from that photograph unfortunately. I take it his primary colour is brown and not a different shade that looks brown on that photograph?

Just a thought, but have you any maple syrup in the house, as that's a good substitute for nectar? As I understand it some moths and butterflies don't eat at all, they are alive purely for the purposes of propagation and then they die :sad: so they come out of the pupae with sufficient reserves to allow them to do that. Most of the rest I think just drink nectar and water to keep them going, so I would try him with a wee drop of watered down maple syrup, maybe on a wet bit of cotton wool that he can suck up.


----------



## DavieB

Had a wee night out last night... Getting too old for nights out lol ripe old age of 31town center is full of flaming 18 year old students. Think its time I retired to a bowling club or something lol. 

And anyone know how to deal with a poop eating pup!


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell Dave - 31!!! You're still a baby!!!

Wish I was 31!! :whistling2:


----------



## Nix

*coughs* 26 *coughs*


----------



## Esarosa

Ladies I have a peculiar question.

Any ideas on how I can stop Phoenix being so clingy with me? Well it's not so much the clinginess as the way she is with Libby.

I.e. got in from work Phoenix was asleep on the sofa didn't come to greet me but Libby did. Stroked Libby as she pretty much sat on my foot as usual, Phoenix materialises out of nowhere and bats Libby away. This isn't a one off it's all the time. It's like she has a sixth sense when Libby is getting attention from me. She can be fast asleep but literally just appears, bats Libby away, rubs against me then goes back to doing whatever it was before.

She doesn't do it with Will..JUST me. She'll let him give Libby fussing for hours and won't intervene but she's a right little madam with me.

Obviously I want to get her out of it for Libby's sake and the babies. She really needs to learn to share.

I tried ignoring her when she does it and then go to stroke Libby, but half the time Libby has ran off somewhere to get away from pest. So not sure what to do.

Libby likes to sleep under the quilt on my right side when it's cold. But she insists on being stroked to sleep...yes really. If I stop she meows at me and prods me to carry on :lol2: but Phoenix just won't allow this at all. She'll jump on her through the quilt or try to lie on top of Libby through the quilt. Which leads to Libby hissing and running off as she's fed up of her.


----------



## feorag

Nix said:


> *coughs* 26 *coughs*


That's how old I really am Nix :whistling2: Well - in my head - my body knows I'm taking the ssip!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> Had a wee night out last night... Getting too old for nights out lol ripe old age of 31town center is full of flaming 18 year old students. Think its time I retired to a bowling club or something lol.
> 
> And anyone know how to deal with a poop eating pup!


 
At 31 I was still enjoying going on night out:lol2:
A lot of pups eat poo and usually if you only have the one dog they soon grow out of it(when you have more than one dog it often continues into adulthood)



Esarosa said:


> Ladies I have a peculiar question.
> 
> Any ideas on how I can stop Phoenix being so clingy with me? Well it's not so much the clinginess as the way she is with Libby.
> 
> I.e. got in from work Phoenix was asleep on the sofa didn't come to greet me but Libby did. Stroked Libby as she pretty much sat on my foot as usual, Phoenix materialises out of nowhere and bats Libby away. This isn't a one off it's all the time. It's like she has a sixth sense when Libby is getting attention from me. She can be fast asleep but literally just appears, bats Libby away, rubs against me then goes back to doing whatever it was before.
> 
> She doesn't do it with Will..JUST me. She'll let him give Libby fussing for hours and won't intervene but she's a right little madam with me.
> 
> Obviously I want to get her out of it for Libby's sake and the babies. She really needs to learn to share.
> 
> I tried ignoring her when she does it and then go to stroke Libby, but half the time Libby has ran off somewhere to get away from pest. So not sure what to do.
> 
> Libby likes to sleep under the quilt on my right side when it's cold. But she insists on being stroked to sleep...yes really. If I stop she meows at me and prods me to carry on :lol2: but Phoenix just won't allow this at all. She'll jump on her through the quilt or try to lie on top of Libby through the quilt. Which leads to Libby hissing and running off as she's fed up of her.


 


Not sure about this, maybe shut Phoenix in another room before you greet Libby then when shes had enough let the kitten out and greet her too.


----------



## Shell195

As you know the sanctuary are struggling but we couldnt resist this little one when we heard his story:flrt:











Merlin waits in a trailer outside the Shelter to go in his emergency accommodation. We received a call this afternoon about the plight of three shetland pony foals that through no fault of their own have found themselves homeless. They had a home for two but the third faced a very uncertain future and had to spend last night in the freezing cold in a back garden, with no shelter. On first inspection the pony now named Merlin appears very underweight and full of worms.
We already have someone to pay for his castration and vaccination:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> At 31 I was still enjoying going on night out:lol2:
> A lot of pups eat poo and usually if you only have the one dog they soon grow out of it(when you have more than one dog it often continues into adulthood)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about this, maybe shut Phoenix in another room before you greet Libby then when shes had enough let the kitten out and greet her too.



The problem is it isn't just when I come in, but whenever I give Libby attention. That was just todays example up to that point. Positive reinforcement seems to do nothing with the cats they just look at me like I'm stupid...ah for the simplicity of a dog again.

P.s. cute little shetland :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I'm not much good about that one either Katie? I don't know what you can do, other than what you are already doing??

Shell, that's a cute little fella - I'm so pleased you were able to take him. Nothing should be without shelter in the weather we are having at the minute!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sorry, they weren't Mr Squishy - it's very hard to work from that photograph unfortunately. I take it his primary colour is brown and not a different shade that looks brown on that photograph?
> 
> Just a thought, but have you any maple syrup in the house, as that's a good substitute for nectar? As I understand it some moths and butterflies don't eat at all, they are alive purely for the purposes of propagation and then they die :sad: so they come out of the pupae with sufficient reserves to allow them to do that. Most of the rest I think just drink nectar and water to keep them going, so I would try him with a wee drop of watered down maple syrup, maybe on a wet bit of cotton wool that he can suck up.


Good idea about the syrup hun :2thumb:



DavieB said:


> Had a wee night out last night... Getting too old for nights out lol ripe old age of 31town center is full of flaming 18 year old students. Think its time I retired to a bowling club or something lol.
> 
> And anyone know how to deal with a poop eating pup!


Dave, our Chihuahua pup Dexter has a thing for eating cat sh*t from the litter tray :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> As you know the sanctuary are struggling but we couldnt resist this little one when we heard his story:flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Merlin waits in a trailer outside the Shelter to go in his emergency accommodation. We received a call this afternoon about the plight of three shetland pony foals that through no fault of their own have found themselves homeless. They had a home for two but the third faced a very uncertain future and had to spend last night in the freezing cold in a back garden, with no shelter. On first inspection the pony now named Merlin appears very underweight and full of worms.
> We already have someone to pay for his castration and vaccination:2thumb:


Aww bless the little Shettie


----------



## Shell195

Off to drop Dolly at the vets soon


----------



## Amalthea

How cute is Merlin?? :flrt: glad you were able to take him in. 

I'm sure Dolly will be fine *hugs*


----------



## Shell195

Ive just got back in and felt like I was abandoning my child  Ive got to ring at 2.00 and can hopefully pick her up at 5.30, thats a long time to worry. Poor little girl but it had to be done. Mowgli is next:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

We always feel that way. She'll be home soon and you can spoil her *hugs*


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Dave, our Chihuahua pup Dexter has a thing for eating cat sh*t from the litter tray :devil:


We had terrible problems with Skye doing that when we first got him, but thankfully he doesn't do it any more. 

The way Skye is with food and his stomach problem and the regular bouts of sickness and diarrhoea when we got him, I think he was just permanently hungry and would eat anything. He'll still steal food from the coffee table if I put it down and go away - I'm always searching for biscuits etc that I _thought_ I must have imagined I put on the coffee table only seconds earlier. :lol2: 

I do struggle with this, because I've never had a stealing dog. Years ago before microwaves I used to defrost my meat on the hearth in front of the gas fire (cos the heat went gently down as well as 'out') and even my Afghan Hounds (which were originally used to thieve) would never dream of touching it. 



Shell195 said:


> Off to drop Dolly at the vets soon


Fingers crossed for her Shell, I'll be worrying along with you all day until you post to say she's home safe and sound!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen and I crossposted again at 12.03 on another thread, its becoming a habit:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:gasp:

I have good news and bad news. The bad news is that unfortunately the mother of the 2 APDs I'm rehoming died yesterday! :sad:

They both had been badly neglected and Christine said they were quite small compared to her other APDs. Fortunately, I'd been thinking about how vulnerable these 2 little critters were and had asked her if I could buy a third and she could do the introductions there, in case one of them died, so at least the little girl hasn't suddenly been left alone! :sad: So now I'm buying 2 and rehoming the third.

And my Exo-Terra arrived today! :jump: I got a 45 x 45 x 60 from Seapets, delivered free for £67.95, which was cheaper than the 45 x 45 x 45 at most other shops and online suppliers. And all my bits and pieces for them from Seapets came yesterday and my heat mat and mat stat have also come today, so now I'm all set up. I just have to wait another 2t days to make sure than none of the ones I'm buying are pregnant.


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone.
Shell hope Dolly is ok and that you bring her home soon hugs.
Eileen good news on the exoterra i find they are great for rodents and have my gerbils in one. Shame about mumma APD but I am sure it will all work out well. I have been scouring the internet for reasonable priced rat cage for the new females when they get here in a few months time but so far no luck good job i have a while lol. HAve found out that my fatigue is due to my ME and that i have to get used to being like this which is a real pain in the backside. Also does anyone know how long a personw ill be off their feet if they have a hip replacement as just found out my mum has to have one done but she doesnt want to be off her feet and says she may refuse it if it is going to be a long time till she is back on her feet as she doesnt want to miss out on visits to my brother?


----------



## ami_j

sam you dozy bugger i showed you the perfect cage for you XD


----------



## sammy1969

I know you did but it went before I could buy it


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know you did but it went before I could buy it


there will be plenty more critter 2 and 3s for sale


----------



## Amalthea

Oh how I hate critter cages! :lol:


----------



## Esarosa

Are they the ones with the mesh shelves?

How did Dolly get on Shell?

Well I've been feeling baby move for about a fortnight but it just felt like butterflies/rollercoaster type feeling. But just felt a proper little kick totally made me jump. And now I can't stop crying...bloody hormones! Didn't expect any of this so soon though! Kicked when I was singing..didn't think I was THAT bad


----------



## Amalthea

That's the ones, Katie!

I've been feeling flutters, but no kicks. I would LOVE it if Mini Egan would swim over to my right, though, cuz my sciatica is really acting up :/


----------



## sammy1969

Whats so bad about critter cages Jen I want one that is easy to clean and not to heavy but must fit three female rats in it but also not too expensive as i have £50 to spend on it or im not allowed my rats


----------



## Shell195

Not long back from the vets. I got a fright on my way to the sanctuary as the vet rang my mobile:gasp: She just wanted to say Dolly had been spayed and it all went well but she had a funny turn when she was waking up so they had given her medication to counteract it  She wasnt ready for pick up until 6.00 and I had to peel her off the nurse who wanted to keep her:lol2: The vet has given me a Diazepam suppositary for her in case she has any funny turns tonight and she has pain killers and antibiotics starting from tomorrow. Its the tiniest wound and has inverted stitches so she cant pull them out. Shes a bit restless but has had some sensitivity food the vets gave me and a wee and is now asleep next to me. Steve has gone to the shop for me and she wanted to go too so she cant be feeling that bad:2thumb: Thank god thats over with, Ive been on pins all day:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, poor mummy APD  Im glad you now have your viv sorted for them you can put up pics once you have decorated it:whistling2:

Sammy, I love critter cages but I dont think they would be good for rats as I imagine they are a nightmare to clean. I had my hammy in the critter 2(litter trained) and my 3 Shaws jirds(very little urine) are in the critter 3 and they have been excellent. The only thing I dont like about the critter 3 is there is no door on the middle level so you have to reach through the top to get to it.


Katie, yes the cages are the ones with wire shelves. I think that the babies frst movements feel really weird but you soon get used to them. Once they are bigger they are very good at bouncing on your bladder or kicking you under the ribs "*lol*


----------



## feorag

Phew!!!! Been on a few times since 6:00 to find out how Dolly was and now I'm delighted to hear she's fine. Hope she has a good night!

Katie, I remember the first time I felt Iain move - I was driving the car through Newcastle one evening and I felt this little flutter - I wasn't sure at first if it was the baby, but it felt exactly as it was described in a book I'd read and then when I felt it again I knew it was him! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, poor mummy APD  Im glad you now have your viv sorted for them you can put up pics once you have decorated it:whistling2:
> 
> Sammy, I love critter cages but I dont think they would be good for rats as I imagine they are a nightmare to clean. I had my hammy in the critter 2(litter trained) and my 3 Shaws jirds(very little urine) are in the critter 3 and they have been excellent. The only thing I dont like about the critter 3 is there is no door on the middle level so you have to reach through the top to get to it.
> 
> 
> Katie, yes the cages are the ones with wire shelves. I think that the babies frst movements feel really weird but you soon get used to them. Once they are bigger they are very good at bouncing on your bladder or kicking you under the ribs "*lol*


I have my old males in a critter two and its pretty easy to clean. comes to bits can run the shower head over it and the base can be sprayed and wiped out


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, glad Dolly was ok today.

Eileen, shame about the mother APD.

Pics from the hen night on their way.....


----------



## Shell195

Bedtime for me as Ive been awake since 6.30 am:gasp: Night all xxx


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Bedtime for me as Ive been awake since 6.30 am:gasp: Night all xxx


night shell  glad Dolly is ok, sounds like she is getting over it well


----------



## Zoo-Man

Not from the hen night, but from Boxing day 2 years ago, me & our neighbour Julie....










Me & Julie the hen in the street waiting for the mini bus










Clark & me










My eldest sister Susan & me




























Clark's turn, obviously quite tipsy...


----------



## stinglestick

This probably sounds weird but is it normal for cats to make an audible "ooomph" noise when they land after a jump??.My cat is now 10 months old and has always done it since we got him when he was 5 months old.He was tiny when we got him ,full of fleas and worms etc so im just wondering if this could have affected his bone development etc??(or am I being fretful!!)







This is him now!!hes come on loads!!


----------



## Amalthea

Great pics Col!! :lol:

Today I am heading down to Shropshire Exotics to see my glidery friends  Hopefully gonna see my niece, aka Conker, as well  Then off to the inlaws'...


----------



## feorag

Morning all. 

Colin, I lol'd!!!


stinglestick said:


> This probably sounds weird but is it normal for cats to make an audible "ooomph" noise when they land after a jump??.My cat is now 10 months old and has always done it since we got him when he was 5 months old.He was tiny when we got him ,full of fleas and worms etc so im just wondering if this could have affected his bone development etc??(or am I being fretful!!)imageThis is him now!!hes come on loads!!


I would think it depends on the height he's jumping from. I wouldn't say it was normal for a cat to exhale loudly if it's jumping from something like a chair, but it could happen if it's jumping from a height like the top of a door.

Whatever it is I doubt very much that it has anything to do with his bone development, because if it hurt to jump then he wouldn't do it unless it was totally unavoidable. So if this isn't the case, then I think maybe you are being fretful and worrying too much.


----------



## kemist

stinglestick said:


> This probably sounds weird but is it normal for cats to make an audible "ooomph" noise when they land after a jump??.My cat is now 10 months old and has always done it since we got him when he was 5 months old.He was tiny when we got him ,full of fleas and worms etc so im just wondering if this could have affected his bone development etc??(or am I being fretful!!)imageThis is him now!!hes come on loads!!


I think you are fretting to be honest while i agree there is no need for it from a small height i think some cats just like being dramatic. Yoda has been known to sigh if he is moved from by a radiator.


----------



## Postcard

kemist said:


> I think you are fretting to be honest while i agree there is no need for it from a small height i think some cats just like being dramatic. *Yoda has been known to sigh if he is moved from by a radiator.*


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

How I wish there was a cat in my life!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Not from the hen night, but from Boxing day 2 years ago, me & our neighbour Julie....
> 
> image
> 
> Me & Julie the hen in the street waiting for the mini bus
> 
> image
> 
> Clark & me
> 
> image
> 
> My eldest sister Susan & me
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Clark's turn, obviously quite tipsy...
> 
> image


 

Haha, great pics although you do look rather camp in ya pink bunny ears:lol2:

Dolly is back to being Little Miss naughty knickers today so Ive stopped worrying about her:2thumb: I must get a photo of her wound as its tiny, Im so glad I picked Hilary to spay her as shes so neat unlike a lot of the male vets:roll:


----------



## feorag

I've just made my first tube! :lol2:

Someone on here asked if I would make a hanging tube for her chinnie, so I've just made it. And I found some lovely wool with sequins in it, so i've been knitting a lacy dog jumper in it. I decided to give it a 'fur' collar with some silver "foxy" wool I've got which is a long eyelash wool. Just got to sew it up and it's finished, but of course I can't show you photos yet, cos of bloody Photobucket!

Have you lot got snow? I see it's arrived at Saddleworth. All we got was rain which has now frozen - but no snow!


----------



## ami_j

we have snow, a fair covering and its not finished yet. jope it doesnt stick around long


----------



## sammy1969

We are due snow here but so far only sleet hope it stays that way as hate it when i cant get out and about due to the snow


----------



## feorag

Barry says they are predicting 15cm to fall tonight up here - at the minute I think it's now too cold to snow.


----------



## Amalthea

We had snow when we finally left Manchester. Snow here in Telford, as well. 

Gary's Mom has done nothing but moan since we've been here. Said we shouldn't have come in "this weather" blah blah blah. Ssiping me off now.


----------



## sammy1969

NOt sure how much they are predicting for here must look up the latest weather reports i suppose.
Jen my advice in that sort of situation. take a deep breath count to ten then scream it works for me, only problem is everyone else thinks i am mad lol


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Barry says they are predicting 15cm to fall tonight up here - at the minute I think it's now too cold to snow.


Silly saying that, if it was too cold for snow there would be none in the antarctic  

I have a friend in estonia, they showed a pic of their weather forecast was between -15 and -38 :gasp:

No snow here in sunny Glasgow atm.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Barry says they are predicting 15cm to fall tonight up here - at the minute I think it's now too cold to snow.


I thought it was to cold to snow earlier but unfortunately we didn't escape. On the bus home from work at about three pm it hadn't long been snowing, wasn't sticking anywhere, but turned onto my road and hey presto it was starting to get a good covering. Nodded off for an hour woke up and it's pretty thick


----------



## Shell195

All we have had is freezing rain. Its been bucketing down but the minute it hits anything it freezes, not pleasant at all:bash: I actually want snow now, its far better than this freak weather we are having:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

They are saying up to 15cm for down here over night and up to monday which is going to be a pain for Glyn gettng to uni on monday,Im just hoping it sticks with the rain we have at this minute


----------



## feorag

I haven't looked outside for a bit so we could have inches of it now - but I'm not gonna look! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> They are saying up to 15cm for down here over night and up to monday which is going to be a pain for Glyn gettng to uni on monday,Im just hoping it sticks with the rain we have at this minute


 

I dont believe the weather reports anymore, we were forecast to have lots of snow but none arrived, maybe it will be the same by you.


----------



## sammy1969

NO don't do it Eileen it will only make you upset if you do lol. I am not looking outside any more tonight unless I draw short straw on getting Dante in at 10pm but as I am only in my pjs Glyn may feel sorry fo me and do it tonight. 
I can only hope Shell as I really dont want him to miss out due to snow as the uni doesnt seem to understand jsut how far it is that Glyn lives from the campus as most students live within the city limits


----------



## feorag

Barry's just gone out with Skye, so i looked out of the window and there's a light dusting - no more than icing sugar on the top of a cake - so far!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad you enjoyed the photos :lol2:

We've been at a dog show today in St Helens, hadn't entered just went to watch. Then after the show we went to Ikea in Warrington for a nosey, as we'd never been before. Wow, we were impressed, we spent a few quid, & I now have a shopping list for when Clark gets his first wage! hehe : victory:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Glad you enjoyed the photos :lol2:
> 
> We've been at a dog show today in St Helens, hadn't entered just went to watch. Then after the show we went to Ikea in Warrington for a nosey, as we'd never been before. Wow, we were impressed, we spent a few quid, & I now have a shopping list for when Clark gets his first wage! hehe : victory:


 
I love Ikea:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I love Ikea:2thumb:


I do now! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I do now! :2thumb:


 
They used to have a fab pet section with amazing stuff but they have now stopped selling it:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> They used to have a fab pet section with amazing stuff but they have now stopped selling it:bash:


Really? I did say today that its a shame they don't have a pet section. Bummer!


----------



## Amalthea

Ikea really is awesomeness!! Just follow the arrows, though, or you'll never make it out alive! Baaaa baaaa :lol:

Loadsa snow here!!  threw the mutt a few snow balls when we got home.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Ikea really is awesomeness!! Just follow the arrows, though, or you'll never make it out alive! Baaaa baaaa :lol:
> 
> Loadsa snow here!!  threw the mutt a few snow balls when we got home.


We ended up going the opposite way to the arrows :lol2:

We bought a lovely cactus, a couple of cheap blankets for the dog beds, a little plastic step for Lolly to use to get on the settee, a reduced scented candle, & some little fancy miniature wine glasses, 20p each, for raffle prizes at dog training :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

You're crazy!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I love Ikea:2thumb:


So do I. Do you have a membership card so you get your free coffee when you go? I do! :2thumb: I didn't used to much like their living room suite furnite, cos I thought it looked too 'basic', but then one day about 8 years ago I saw a leather set, all separates and it was so comfortable when I sat on it that I bought it! :gasp: Well a 2 seater sette that seats 3 and a single chair and if ever anything I bought was worth the money it was that, because it still looks as good as the day I bought it (apart from a few scratches on the arms from a cat's misjudged jump), so I'm very happy with that.

I also buy my plants from there cos they're much cheaper than garden centres and just as good.

And strangely enough Anne and I are going there this week cos I want to look for a small cupboard/set of drawers to put the exo terra on, to get it off the floor and so that I have somewhere to put all the hammocks and food etc out of sight.



Amalthea said:


> You're crazy!! :gasp:


I do that all the time too Jen, but I'm buying for tombola prizes! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Afternoon all 

aint ventured on here in a while, things have been a bit hectic with college and some other issues, but mostly sorted now so all good!

No snow here, and hopefully it'll stay that way :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

No... He's crazy for going against the arrows! :gasp: putting his life into the Ikea gods' hands!

Tonight True Blood starts again on sky *dances* we are celebrating with a Mexican feast! Woo! Vampire porn!!!!!


----------



## ami_j

Oh you're so funny Jen :rotfl: might stick to ikea online mind, dont think theres one near us anyway


----------



## feorag

We don't get Sky, so have to wait for it to get to terrestrial or digital, but the new series of Being Human starts again tonight. No Mitchel (sob sob ) and George only in tonights and then he's gone, but the critics are saying the series is just as good and getting stronger, so we'll see!

Chloe I just posted after you on another thread and wondered where you'd been. Good to have you back! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

It's on FX, Eileen... Dunno if you get that?


----------



## feorag

Nope! :sad: Just digital!


----------



## Amalthea

Lame.... Have ya seen the other seasons?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So do I. Do you have a membership card so you get your free coffee when you go? I do! :2thumb: I didn't used to much like their living room suite furnite, cos I thought it looked too 'basic', but then one day about 8 years ago I saw a leather set, all separates and it was so comfortable when I sat on it that I bought it! :gasp: Well a 2 seater sette that seats 3 and a single chair and if ever anything I bought was worth the money it was that, because it still looks as good as the day I bought it (apart from a few scratches on the arms from a cat's misjudged jump), so I'm very happy with that.
> 
> 
> I also buy my plants from there cos they're much cheaper than garden centres and just as good.
> 
> And strangely enough Anne and I are going there this week cos I want to look for a small cupboard/set of drawers to put the exo terra on, to get it off the floor and so that I have somewhere to put all the hammocks and food etc out of sight.
> 
> I do that all the time too Jen, but I'm buying for tombola prizes! :lol2:


 
I dont go often enough to get a membership card 



cloggers said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> aint ventured on here in a while, things have been a bit hectic with college and some other issues, but mostly sorted now so all good!
> 
> No snow here, and hopefully it'll stay that way :whip:


Hi Chloe, nice to see you back again 




Amalthea said:


> No... He's crazy for going against the arrows! :gasp: putting his life into the Ikea gods' hands!
> 
> Tonight True Blood starts again on sky *dances* we are celebrating with a Mexican feast! Woo! Vampire porn!!!!!


 

I dont watch any vampire things, I dont know why as I like vampires


----------



## Amalthea

You don't have to pay for the membership, Shell... Worth doing 

You should so watch True Blood!!! I'd lend ya my copies, but season one is being passed around the girls at work at the moment and I think it has a waiting list after them *lol*


----------



## BlackRose

I love cats :flrt:
That is all


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I dont go often enough to get a membership card
> 
> I dont watch any vampire things, I dont know why as I like vampires


Shell I barely go 3 or 4 times a year and as Jen says it's free anyway. It just gives you free tea or coffee when you go and discount from stuff in the 'family section'. I'm so over furnished that I don't need to buy stuff like furniture, Anne and I just go for a mooch about, as cheap lunch, our free coffees (2 free ones with a ticket, so we use hers for morning coffee and mine when we have lunch :lol

Yes, Jen I've watched all the "True Bloods" they eventually end up on Channel 4, so I suppose by the time this new series gets on there, I won't have waited any longer than you have for it to get to Sky?

Well, Barry and I went to our fav garden centre for lunch today cos I'm a member there (I like my perks you know! :lol and I had a coupon for a by a dinner and get one free, so we went for our Sunday dinner. I also wanted to buy one of those concertina type willow criss cross frames to put up the side of the exo for the ADPs to climb up. After we did that we called in a B&M to see if they had any small cabinets/table to put the exo on.

Most bedside cabinets aren't big enough to sit the exo on the top and the ones that are are usually too high. I found 2 coffee tables in Argos, one was just a plain table and one was a table with a drawer - both were £29.99. Today in B&M's office section, I found one that was exactly the size I was looking for and it was only £9.99!!! :2thumb:, so I've just saved myself £20. : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, to be fair, I didnt notice the arrows at first, until we looked at one of the map signs, so we'd already started our backwards journey :lol2: Clark signed up for membership :2thumb:

Eileen, your like me, seeing uses for new or upcoming animals in everyday household or garden items :lol2: 

Chloe, nice to see you in here again : victory:

May I draw everyone's attention to my sig please...


----------



## feorag

I must be honest, if I'm not looking for furniture I don't follow the arrows - I take the short cuts and cut out the sections of the shop that I don't want to go through. Often I go 'in' the 'out' and through a door beside the tils and that bring me out at the cafe and from there I can access the knick knacks, like lighting, material, kitchensware, plants, ornaments etc.


----------



## Amalthea

I have season four on copied dvd, Eileen, if you want to borrow it...


----------



## feorag

Ooh!! I'm pretty tempted, but do you have any idea how many films, Iain has sent me on dvd to watch, that I've never had time to watch? :lol2:

I'd better wait until it comes to Channel 4.


----------



## cloggers

I've never been to ikea :blush: feel like an outcast with all this talk of arrows! 

Since I've been so rude and not been here in ages, I'll treat you to some pictures :lol2: 

big chickens!









old man









Cats from work experience

































Giant rabbits at college









and just for you Shell, bartez the nekkid kitty..


----------



## sammy1969

Yay glad Im no the only one who has never been to ikea I was beginning to think i was weird or something lol all this talk of arrows and getting lost lol. We do have one down here but I just never got round to going there a it is a bit off the beatent rack in the city centre lol so you are not alone Cloggers lol.
Still no snow here although they are saying it will come tonight now so fingers crossed they wil be wrong again. I need it to stay away as need to go to the drs tomorrow which may mean i will be offline for a few days if my suspiscions are correct but will have to wait and see.


----------



## Shell195

Chloe, great pics, who does Bartez belong to, hes gorgeous:flrt:

I hope you are ok Sammy, that doesnt sound good


----------



## cloggers

He was one of the cats at college, we foster for paws for kids I think its called.. Though hes gone back to his home now. As much as he freaked me out he was very affectionate, an I do sort of miss the fella


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...0994-some-better-pics-i-took.html#post9622385

got to say this is my favourite one of Dex :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless him! :flrt:

Jai, did you watch "Being Human"?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aw, bless him! :flrt:
> 
> Jai, did you watch "Being Human"?


Not yet, will be watching it at 12.30 though i have had the suprise ruined for me -_-


----------



## Shell195

Dolly`s tiny scar:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Dolly`s tiny scar:2thumb:
> image


wow what a talented surgeon:2thumb: How is she doing Shell?


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Not yet, will be watching it at 12.30 though i have had the suprise ruined for me -_-


Aw, did someone tell you the end?? :bash:

I cried!!! I also nearly cried at the beginning when they showed the ending of the last episode!! :lol:



Shell195 said:


> Dolly`s tiny scar:2thumb:
> image


that's an excellent scar! :2thumb: No wonder you're pleased with that!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aw, did someone tell you the end?? :bash:
> 
> I cried!!! I also nearly cried at the beginning when they showed the ending of the last episode!! :lol:
> 
> that's an excellent scar! :2thumb: No wonder you're pleased with that!


Was something on facebook... not going to say too much incase theres lurkers, im hoping its going to be a good series though


----------



## Shell195

Dolly is doing really well, she isnt acting any differently. They said to keep her quiet, haha as if I can:lol2: I picked Hilary to spay her as I knew how small her wounds were, its so much better than a huge messy wound. She also put inverted dissolvable stitches in which helps stop them pulling them out 


Dolly looks dirty on the photo but its just this stupid camera !


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Dolly is doing really well, she isnt acting any differently. They said to keep her quiet, haha as if I can:lol2: I picked Hilary to spay her as I knew how small her wounds were, its so much better than a huge messy wound. She also put inverted dissolvable stitches in which helps stop them pulling them out


They bounce back so quickly  Only ever had dogs i bet its worse with bitches


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aw, did someone tell you the end?? :bash:
> 
> I cried!!! I also nearly cried at the beginning when they showed the ending of the last episode!! :lol:
> 
> that's an excellent scar! :2thumb: No wonder you're pleased with that!


SO that was very strange Eileen...interested in where they are going from here


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> SO that was very strange Eileen...interested in where they are going from here


It was, wasn't it? I didnt' want to tell it took a bit of understanding, cos I didn't want to spoil it for you, but it was a tad confusing trying to work out what was going on at first, soon got it though, but it's interesting where they are going with it.

Did you get upset for George?


----------



## ami_j

i did! specially when he said he just wanted to be with his Nina again :'( they will have a hard job to make it as good without the three that have left but im willing to wait and see. Also the cat basket for the baby had me in stitches XD


----------



## ami_j

Here you go Eileen :2thumb: He was feeling amiable today


----------



## Postcard

ami_j said:


> Here you go Eileen :2thumb: He was feeling amiable today
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Oh my word he's beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

I'm sorry jai you know how much I love rats but he just makes my skin crawl dont know what it is.
I am fed up called the drs today to get an appt to be told no so called the emergency drs when mine closed as painis too greatt o deal with only to be told speak to my own gp even though they suspect i have an ovarian cyst about to burst but noone wants to take responsibilty coz of my other medical conditions, so now have to wait to get appt tomorrow


----------



## ami_j

annabel said:


> Oh my word he's beautiful! :flrt:


Thanks  hes definately a little odd but he has an offbeat charm

lol sam you were trying to steal him the other day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Postcard

ami_j said:


> Thanks  hes definately a little odd but he has an offbeat charm
> 
> lol sam you were trying to steal him the other day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Is his missing eye associated with hairlessness?


----------



## sammy1969

I know i love his antics and i know i would fall for him if he was here but i dont know why him being nekkid just makes me shiver same with nekkid guines pigs and cats but i do like them lol


----------



## ami_j

annabel said:


> Is his missing eye associated with hairlessness?


I think so. I own two of his nephews and a niece of his and the niece and one of the nephews also had to have an eye each removed. One of them the vet said they thought had an abcess so I'm not sure whether it was lack of eyelashes that let crap in which caused the eye to rupture or whether it was a genetic issue though the vet said that was unlikely. I think it may be however as three of the same family getting the same thing seems a little co incidental. 
His other nephew is currently recouperating well from an abcess around his groin. His father and brother who i owned, his father died suddenly but i didnt have his exact age. His brother died around a year old i found him fitting in the cage. This with other experiences of hairless rats means they will be my last  I havent had a great time with them, my eldest made it to just over two. Atari is 18 months now so im hoping he will buck the trend if you will excuse the pun :blush:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know i love his antics and i know i would fall for him if he was here but i dont know why him being nekkid just makes me shiver same with nekkid guines pigs and cats but i do like them lol


he feels nice lol ...you cant have him anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Here you go Eileen :2thumb: He was feeling amiable today
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Awwwwwwwwwww hes adorable:flrt: bad, bad girl Sammy:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww hes adorable:flrt: bad, bad girl Sammy:bash:


 thanks Shell 

He let me cuddle him today:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

My dad is in hospital tomorrow afternoon for the results of whether o r not his bladder cancer has returned or spread. We aren't too sure that the results will be so good, as dad was called into hospital last week suddenly for a couple of scans, & they moved his appointment for his results forward. One brother offered to take him, as did my dad's brother, but dad said he wants to go on his own, so if they give him bad news, he can just sit alone & take it in. 

As Clark had finished work today, & was waiting for me to come & pick him up from Skelmersdale on my way from finishing work, he bumped into Shell in Asda :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> My dad is in hospital tomorrow afternoon for the results of whether o r not his bladder cancer has returned or spread. We aren't too sure that the results will be so good, as dad was called into hospital last week suddenly for a couple of scans, & they moved his appointment for his results forward. One brother offered to take him, as did my dad's brother, but dad said he wants to go on his own, so if they give him bad news, he can just sit alone & take it in.
> 
> As Clark had finished work today, & was waiting for me to come & pick him up from Skelmersdale on my way from finishing work, he bumped into Shell in Asda :lol2:


hope its good news col, fingers crossed for you


----------



## sammy1969

Why am i a bad girl Shell "looks very sheepish"

But he is sweet Jai lol 

Fingers crossed for your dad Col tomorrow heres hoping it is good news


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> i did! specially when he said he just wanted to be with his Nina again :'( they will have a hard job to make it as good without the three that have left but im willing to wait and see. Also the cat basket for the baby had me in stitches XD


:lol2: Me too - that was the first thing I said to Barry when he brought it in - "Aw, they're gonna put the baby in the cat carrier!" :lol2: 


ami_j said:


> Here you go Eileen :2thumb: He was feeling amiable today


Aw, bless him, that's cos he wanted his Auntie Eileen to see a picture. I have to say I'm amazed at how that eye has healed - you can't even see where it was! 


sammy1969 said:


> I'm sorry jai you know how much I love rats but he just makes my skin crawl dont know what it is.
> I am fed up called the drs today to get an appt to be told no so called the emergency drs when mine closed as painis too greatt o deal with only to be told speak to my own gp even though they suspect i have an ovarian cyst about to burst but noone wants to take responsibilty coz of my other medical conditions, so now have to wait to get appt tomorrow





Zoo-Man said:


> My dad is in hospital tomorrow afternoon for the results of whether o r not his bladder cancer has returned or spread. We aren't too sure that the results will be so good, as dad was called into hospital last week suddenly for a couple of scans, & they moved his appointment for his results forward. One brother offered to take him, as did my dad's brother, but dad said he wants to go on his own, so if they give him bad news, he can just sit alone & take it in.
> 
> As Clark had finished work today, & was waiting for me to come & pick him up from Skelmersdale on my way from finishing work, he bumped into Shell in Asda :lol2:


Fingers crossed for him Colin!

Sammy I hope you can get something sorted out with your doctor.


----------



## Shell195

Fingers crossed for your Dad Col 

Today my daughters boyfriends work mate got an urgent call from his girlfriend. She had managed to deliver her own baby and she didnt even know she was pregnant:gasp:


----------



## feorag

I beat you by a minute!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I still can't work out, remembering how much both my children moved around in there, how anyone can be pregnant to the point of giving birth and not know??? :crazy:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: Me too - that was the first thing I said to Barry when he brought it in - "Aw, they're gonna put the baby in the cat carrier!" :lol2:
> Aw, bless him, that's cos he wanted his Auntie Eileen to see a picture. I have to say I'm amazed at how that eye has healed - you can't even see where it was!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for him Colin!
> 
> Sammy I hope you can get something sorted out with your doctor.


I wanted to see a tiny werewolf :lol2:
And yup , my other ones who have had eyes removed have eyelids...he did mess with the wound though


Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed for your Dad Col
> 
> Today my daughters boyfriends work mate got an urgent call from his girlfriend. She had managed to deliver her own baby and she didnt even know she was pregnant:gasp:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I was expecting something that looked a bit like a GSD puppy! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: I was expecting something that looked a bit like a GSD puppy! :roll2: PMSL!!!


:lol2:

im watching it again , see if i can make more sense of it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I beat you by a minute!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I still can't work out, remembering how much both my children moved around in there, how anyone can be pregnant to the point of giving birth and not know??? :crazy:


Thats what I said too:lol2: The boyfriend has been saving for a rainy day, I think its just arrived:roll2:


----------



## sammy1969

Wow Shell it always amazes me when i hear this sort of thing. How can you not know you are pregnant?
I swear if the drs dont do something soon i am going to start screaming in the surgery till they listen i am fed up with being ill and to tell me that they suspect an infected cyst which could burst and case allsorts of problem but do nothing just beggars belief I mean do i have to be half dead to get the treatment i need or what?


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Wow Shell it always amazes me when i hear this sort of thing. How can you not know you are pregnant?
> I swear if the drs dont do something soon i am going to start screaming in the surgery till they listen i am fed up with being ill and to tell me that they suspect an infected cyst which could burst and case allsorts of problem but do nothing just beggars belief I mean do i have to be half dead to get the treatment i need or what?


 
You need to go and sit in the doctors surgery and create until they sort you out once and for all !!


----------



## Amalthea

That is ridiculous, Sammy!! You really need to raise hell!!

I have yet another diabetes neonatal appointment this afternoon.... Fun.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> im watching it again , see if i can make more sense of it :lol2:


Did you?? I was thinking that the blonde in 2037 was the daughter, so all I could think was that the missing bit of skin revealed a different history than the archivist read on the 2 bits he had and so she's gone back effectively to kill herself, which will then change the course of history? I sat and watched the end again and ended up welling up again! :roll:


Shell195 said:


> The boyfriend has been saving for a rainy day, I think its just arrived:roll2:


Bloody right it has! :roll2: 


Shell195 said:


> You need to go and sit in the doctors surgery and create until they sort you out once and for all !!


I agree! I would go down to the surgery and ask for an appointment and if they won't give you one, I'd just say "then I'll wait until the end of surgery to see the doctor or I will request a call-out now and go home and wait for a doctor to come out to my house"


----------



## ami_j

A few people online reckon that shes Eve. Will certainly be an exciting series


----------



## sammy1969

Morning everyone have had no sleep due to he pain but found some interesting programes to watch on tv like Ghost hunters who investigate paranormal activity in buildings and try to capture it and paranormal state which is along the same lines but not as good and the classic most haunted which was really interesting.
Thias thing withthe drs is really getting to me called this morning to be told my drs isnt in till this afternoon and to call back then as it has been put on my notes only she is to deal with me her doing not mine which explains some of the problems. SO i will phone at 2pm when she starts for the day and if i get no joy i am going to demand to speak to her even if i have to come down and camp out in the surgery as i cant stand ths any longer. I used to have a fantastic dr in this surgery but unfortunately she died a couple of years of brain cancer and where I had only seen her alone for the prior 8 years no one else has no idea abou tmy medical history and it seems they cant be asked to read my notes as they are so big nearly twice the size of most patients lol. Jsut realised this makes me sound like a hypochondriac but I really am not it just seems like everything has gone wrong at once.


----------



## feorag

I think she is, but of course she could be a 'red herring' and not be Eve - I guess we'll have to wait and see, but the beginning certainly revealed that the vampires were 'ruling the world' which wasn't what was predicted on the skin. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what the missing bit of skin revealed before we'll find out.


----------



## Shell195

I woke up this morning to no electric :bash:It seems a sub station has been damaged, thankfully ours went back on about 10.30 but others have been told 5.30, not good in this weather:devil: I wasnt worried about us but was about the reptiles, nekkids and small furries


----------



## sammy1969

Oh gosh not good Shell glad it has come back on as it can be hours before they sort this sort of stuff out


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! At least it is back on....

How cute is this little merley pup?!?

Preloved | merle austalian labradoodle 50/50 for sale in Bournemouth, Dorset, UK

But look at the ad.... Seems it'd be easier to adopt a child.


----------



## ami_j

Eileen- I hate waiting :lol2: 
Shell- so glad its back on, its such a pain in the arse when the leccy is off
Jen- bloody hell  :lmao:
Sam- defo camp down there make them do something


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Wow!! At least it is back on....
> 
> How cute is this little merley pup?!?
> 
> Preloved | merle austalian labradoodle 50/50 for sale in Bournemouth, Dorset, UK
> 
> But look at the ad.... Seems it'd be easier to adopt a child.


Bloody hell Jen they dont want alot do they I mean to say will anyone fit that criteria, talk about ott lol.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I woke up this morning to no electric :bash:It seems a sub station has been damaged, thankfully ours went back on about 10.30 but others have been told 5.30, not good in this weather:devil: I wasnt worried about us but was about the reptiles, nekkids and small furries


I think that's our worst nightmare, isn't it? No heating for the reps or exotics.



Amalthea said:


> How cute is this little merley pup?!?
> 
> Preloved | merle austalian labradoodle 50/50 for sale in Bournemouth, Dorset, UK
> 
> But look at the ad.... Seems it'd be easier to adopt a child.


Lovely pup and yes a lot of hoops to jump through, but it should save time wasters and make sure that the breeder finds the home she's happy to send her pup to! :2thumb:


ami_j said:


> Eileen- I hate waiting :lol2:


Me too! See I reckon because the vampires are taking over the world lol then the other people we saw in 2037 must be werewolves or 'normal people'. if she is Eve, is she helping werewolves or humans, cos she's human?

But, further questions! How did she know that if she died she could control going back to when the baby (or she) was born, cos she walked into the light? If that is the case why didn't Nina not go through the door and stay as a ghost to live with George and her baby??? Can werewolves not become ghosts when they die, because George obviously did and made the choice to go through the door to Nina, so why did she go through the door?

Oh bugger my head hurts! :crazy: :lol2:

I'm up to my ears in material and fleece making up some hammocks and pouches. Trying to join 3 hamocks together to make a 3 tier, but a stitched one, rather than just cutting 3 pieces of fleece and tying them together. It's called a "honeycomb hammock" cos it has '4 doors' on each level, so should prevent the rats from chewing their own 'back doors'


----------



## Zoo-Man

An Australian Labradoodle? Whats one of them when its at home? :lol2:

And a day course to buy a puppy, wow, I might start those too! :lol2:

My dad's appointment at the hospital is 1:40pm, so we should know soon enough whats going on.


----------



## sammy1969

But Col I dont need one honest indian lol I mean you leave them in a corner and neglect them terribly never feed or water them and shout at them regularly oh and if oyu remember you take them out for a walk NOT lol. Thats children lol. YOu kopw oyu now have me addicted to chihuahuas dont you I so want one and yet i had always thought of them as dogs for little old women lol. I dont care what colour but really want a girlie as they are easier to train i find but then again dogs make the better cuddle monsters not sure why. Oh and issigned the petition for you.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> But Col I dont need one honest indian lol I mean you leave them in a corner and neglect them terribly never feed or water them and shout at them regularly oh and if oyu remember you take them out for a walk NOT lol. Thats children lol. YOu kopw oyu now have me addicted to chihuahuas dont you I so want one and yet i had always thought of them as dogs for little old women lol. I dont care what colour but really want a girlie as they are easier to train i find but then again dogs make the better cuddle monsters not sure why. Oh and issigned the petition for you.


Thanks for signing the petition. That poor Orca spends her time either being bullied by the other female Orcas at Loor Parque or alone floating near the surface of her crappy pool to get some peace. She needs to be released back to the wild & reunited with her pod, as scientists have used her calls to locate a pod with the same 'accent', ie her family.

My breeding plans have changed yet again. Now it will be Indy going to be bred with our friend's black & tan dog Tobi (about June time), & Lolly will be mated to Dexter (about July time). Our friend who owns Tobi may well ba having a couple of our pups, as she has only a couple of dogs now.


----------



## ami_j

there was a box of 18 condoms in my shopping. we didnt order condoms. LOL!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> there was a box of 18 condoms in my shopping. we didnt order condoms. LOL!


Yeah yeah, you'll tell us anything...

Maybe you ordered something that sounds similar. It was on the radio a couple of weeks ago about this sort of thing, people getting wierd things when ordering shopping online. Aparently it was quite common amongst callers to the radio station that when they ordered tampax, they recieved twix instead :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

haha i wondered that but we got everything else so im baffled XD


----------



## Zoo-Man

My eldest sister has just been to see me. My dad's bladder cancer has returned, is very aggressive, & the docs want to remove his bladder. They said he'd be in hospital for about 10 days. Not sure when they're going to do the op yet, but obviously we'd like it to be soon. The scans look ok, so they think there is only a slim chance of it spreading.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> there was a box of 18 condoms in my shopping. we didnt order condoms. LOL!


:eek4:



Zoo-Man said:


> Aparently it was quite common amongst callers to the radio station that when they ordered tampax, they recieved twix instead :gasp:


:roll2: PMSL!!! Imagine if you put one of those in?? :gasp: 


Zoo-Man said:


> My eldest sister has just been to see me. My dad's bladder cancer has returned, is very aggressive, & the docs want to remove his bladder. They said he'd be in hospital for about 10 days. Not sure when they're going to do the op yet, but obviously we'd like it to be soon. The scans look ok, so they think there is only a slim chance of it spreading.


Oh dear, Colin - I am so sorry to hear that.

I hope they're doing the op as quickly as possible to lessen any risk of it spreading.


----------



## sammy1969

FInally been seen by the drs and guss what Im now about to be emergency admittance to the local gyny hospital the joys but it may be too late as they are saying the cyst may have either twisted or burst which could mean i loose the ovary.
Col I am so sorry to hear your news figners crossed they do the op soon and it all turns out well for oyur dad. So not sure when i be on next at moment so speak to you all soon lovbes ya xxx


----------



## Shell195

Haha Jai maybe they know something you dont:whistling2:

Jen that puppy is gorgeous and although it sounds very strict it savs the puppy being returned or worse. Very weird mix of dogs though:lol2:

Sam I doubt you will see this but Good luck at the hospital x


Colin, Im so sorry to hear the news wasnt what you wanted to hear, hopefully they will operate very soon and that will be the end of it (((HUGS)))


----------



## feorag

Fingers crossed for you Sam - did they give you any reason why they hadn't treated you as an emergency earlier???


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> My eldest sister has just been to see me. My dad's bladder cancer has returned, is very aggressive, & the docs want to remove his bladder. They said he'd be in hospital for about 10 days. Not sure when they're going to do the op yet, but obviously we'd like it to be soon. The scans look ok, so they think there is only a slim chance of it spreading.


fingers crossed for him col



sammy1969 said:


> FInally been seen by the drs and guss what Im now about to be emergency admittance to the local gyny hospital the joys but it may be too late as they are saying the cyst may have either twisted or burst which could mean i loose the ovary.
> Col I am so sorry to hear your news figners crossed they do the op soon and it all turns out well for oyur dad. So not sure when i be on next at moment so speak to you all soon lovbes ya xxx


hopefully you will be back an sorted soon


Shell195 said:


> Haha Jai maybe they know something you dont:whistling2:
> 
> Jen that puppy is gorgeous and although it sounds very strict it savs the puppy being returned or worse. Very weird mix of dogs though:lol2:
> 
> Sam I doubt you will see this but Good luck at the hospital x
> 
> 
> Colin, Im so sorry to hear the news wasnt what you wanted to hear, hopefully they will operate very soon and that will be the end of it (((HUGS)))


pmsl maybe shell :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys. Its upsetting after the initial hope when they removed the cancerous lump & treated the bladder with chemo. They havent said when they will operate to remove his bladder, they just said they'd call him in to discuss it in a couple of weeks. Hope they dont drag their feet.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - I'm off out to meet Anyday Anne at the Metro Centre. I need to buy buttons, so am meeting her there for coffee and then we're off to have a mooch around Ikea.

Colin, I hope they get you're dad in asap, it's really not the sort of thing you want hanging over your head for weeks! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I am so sorry to hear your news, Col and Sam  Big hugs!!!

Gary just felt the little'un move for the first time :flrt:


----------



## feorag

How exciting! :2thumb:

Don't know where everyone is today. I had a very enjoyable day today and my favourite bargain was a pair of black with little white polka dot satin pyjama bottoms in La Senza for £1! :2thumb: And I got a lovely cardigan in Debenhams that had been £39.00 down to £11.50. 

:lol2: Didn't intend to buy anything for myself - in fact when I said to Anne "what's upstairs" in Debenhams and she said "there's just clothes on the first floor" and I said I didn't wanna go there, cos I didn't need any clothes and might be tempted! :roll: So we went up and the first thing I saw was this cardigan! :lol2:

Also got a bit of material in Ikea and some fleece to use on all these honeycomb hammocks I'm busy making! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Dodgy tail-docked Chi x JRT puppy for sale, I've commented & the mood I'm in I don't give a toss if I get an infraction
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../812146-jackihuahua-pup-sale.html#post9634096


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Dodgy tail-docked Chi x JRT puppy for sale, I've commented & the mood I'm in I don't give a toss if I get an infraction
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../812146-jackihuahua-pup-sale.html#post9634096


 
It makes me mad:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor pup!!!


----------



## Shell195

Was at the sanctaury until midnight last night as my friend who lives there has been diagnosed with Asthma and is quite poorly at the minute.
Im back there shortly.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Dodgy tail-docked Chi x JRT puppy for sale, I've commented & the mood I'm in I don't give a toss if I get an infraction
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../812146-jackihuahua-pup-sale.html#post9634096





Shell195 said:


> It makes me mad:bash:


The whole attitude of the poster made me mad to be honest - the poor bloody pup is only 3 months old! :bash:

Shell, so sorry to hear about your friend - asthma is not a nice thing at all!


----------



## Shell195

Back from the sanctuary again. Ive now got 2 days off yayyyyy. The weather here has been horrid as its sipped down all day. Merlin our new pony had his feet trimmed when the blacksmith came and has been loose on the stable yard with Maggie, they have been getting on great. Hes so huggable and cute and is taming down really well.

I hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Amalthea

Weather has been crap here, too.... Freezing rain all day.

How's your friend doing, Shell?


----------



## feorag

I spent the morning making up a couple more honeycomb hammocks and a pouch, then walked the dog in the miserable drizzle, then collected Daniel from school, took him home and gave him tea. Eve went straight from school to a friend's house, so it was just Daniel and I.

Then came home and Barry and I went out to the Indian restaurant in Ponteland with a KGB voucher this time and had a lush meal and that's us just home.


----------



## sammy1969

Good evening everyone I am just back home from the hospital and what a difference there has been in me over the past 48 hours. It isquite funny that is has been a gynocologist that has gotten to the bottom of most of my problems and they have gotten other specialists onto the case, this has resulted in one hell of alot of changes to medications and also a mandate sent to my gp to get me onto certain other medications which they have been talking of changing me onto (gp that is ) for the past 4 months.


----------



## feorag

That's all sounds very heartening Sammy! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Sam, that does sound like good news for you :2thumb:

Jen, my friend has been put on steroids for her chest and an inhalor too, shes looking and sounding a lot better than the other day.

I feel quite sick at the minute as the cats knocked a dish of cat food off the top of the viv. I tried to pick the dish up and stop my little old dog from eating the food(it gives him pancreatitis) but Kye my rottie barged past me and knocked my knee cap out of place The pain really did make me feel sick and now its back in place its swollen up:bash: 
I didnt swear honest:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Great news, Sammy!!

ETA: Also good news about your friend, Shell. But I feel your pain with the rushing puppy injury!!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I feel quite sick at the minute as the cats knocked a dish of cat food off the top of the viv. I tried to pick the dish up and stop my little old dog from eating the food(it gives him pancreatitis) but Kye my rottie barged past me and knocked my knee cap out of place The pain really did make me feel sick and now its back in place its swollen up:bash:
> I didnt swear honest:whistling2:


Oh Yuk!! That sounds horrendous!!! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

It is very heartening to me, I am so pleaed to at last have some answers as to why I have been so ill for so long, and I knew it wasn't down to my disabilities. They found out I have a very high white blood cell count which means I have some form of infection, whilst i was in there my blood sugars sky rocketed up to the high 20's lower 30's which scared the hell out of me coz at the time I had only had 2 slices of wholemeal bread and sugar free jam ;p. Then it was discovered that even though i had drunk over 6 litres of water i was suffering from dehydration so i have had iv fluids for the past 24 hours. He result of it all is that basically I have P.I.D as well as an infection running through out my body I urently need my diabetic meds changing as they are not working at all and I have come home witha bag fll of medication that has been changed, but I am pleased that I now have some light at the end of the tunnel even though I still have to wait for the results of some of the tests they did. And although I am still in alot of pain they have at least given me a reason for it and have done their best to help.

Shell I am sorry to hear about your friend asthma really sucks and for someone who hasn't seen it before an attack is damned scareyas it can look the person is literally dying from being unable to get their breath. Hopefully the steroids will only be a short term thing, and once it has been settled down the inhalor wil be the onlything sshe will need to take when she feels tight chested.


----------



## feorag

A laugh before we go to bed!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/812518-nature-defence-mode.html


----------



## sammy1969

Brilliant Eileen I only choked myself through laughter lol the first one is the best though lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys,
I went to my parent's for lunch today. My dad was out with work mates for his retirement lunch. My mum told me about my godmother, Dot, who lives next door. Dot is just like family, she is godmother to all 5 of us kids, & she & her husband Tom have been great to us all. Tom passed away a long time ago, so Dot now lives alone. She fell over in the back yard on Tuesday & broke her arm. She is 84, but very active & is used to walking a lot to the shops, etc, so it is killing her staying in the house. So I went to talk with her for an hour, to keep her company. She has a daughter, who lives a minute bus ride away, but who knows we'll be looking after Dot, so she is coming down to see her mum on Saturday! :devil: My mum was fuming at that!


----------



## feorag

Relationships never cease to amaze me, Colin. My mum gave me quite a tough time as a teenager, because I refused to conform to her idea of how I should behave and my whole life, even after I married and left home was all about how other people would perceive me, not about what would make me happy and I struggled with that all my life. We occasionally fell out over her attitude at times, but it never lasted long. In fact until I moved to Hampshire when Iain was 9 I went to my mother's every day - if I was working I went after work! I've never been able to understand people who don't visit their parents *unless *of course they have a good reason, rather than a matter of "finding the time"

How's everyone today then? I struggled to wake up this morning - alarm went off 3 times and I couldn't even stir myself to switch it off! :lol:


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, my knee is mended this morning:2thumb:

Col that is awful, poor lady  I rarely visit my parents but we have a lot of history, I still ring or answer the emails I get off them though.

I cant believe that the charity voting page went down last night and when it came back up our nearest rival was 22 votes ahead:gasp: We are now 29 votes behind:bash:

I was up at 8.20 and Ive just cleaned the fridge out after doing 2 loads of washing and everything but hoover(the next job) Small animal cleaning this afternoon.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Morning all, my knee is mended this morning:2thumb:
> 
> Col that is awful, poor lady  I rarely visit my parents but we have a lot of history, I still ring or answer the emails I get off them though.
> 
> I cant believe that the charity voting page went down last night and when it came back up our nearest rival was 22 votes ahead:gasp: We are now 29 votes behind:bash:
> 
> I was up at 8.20 and Ive just cleaned the fridge out after doing 2 loads of washing and everything but hoover(the next job) Small animal cleaning this afternoon.


So glad your knee is better this morning! :2thumb:

As you know I'm on Facebook but I'm not 'active' it's mainly so that I can see all these links you Facebooker keep posting, but I did go onto Elise's page and ask her and all her friends to go to your link and vote for you, so that might help.

I'm just trying to master Twitter at the minute, cos the guy who does our website has just put the Sanctuary on Twitter, so I've opened an account this morning, so that I can work it all out and tweet for Kim, cos compluter stuff is just beyond her - assuming she had the time to do it anyway! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Relationships never cease to amaze me, Colin. My mum gave me quite a tough time as a teenager, because I refused to conform to her idea of how I should behave and my whole life, even after I married and left home was all about how other people would perceive me, not about what would make me happy and I struggled with that all my life. We occasionally fell out over her attitude at times, but it never lasted long. In fact until I moved to Hampshire when Iain was 9 I went to my mother's every day - if I was working I went after work! I've never been able to understand people who don't visit their parents *unless *of course they have a good reason, rather than a matter of "finding the time"
> 
> How's everyone today then? I struggled to wake up this morning - alarm went off 3 times and I couldn't even stir myself to switch it off! :lol:


I couldn't agree more Eileen. Our family is very close (apart from my homophobic brother & me). Both my sisters go our parents at least once a day, my 2 brothers go every couple of days, & I go at least 3 times a week.

I've just recieved my letter from the police about my traffic offence. I can do a traffic light awareness course & not get the fine or points, or can get 3 poinbts on my liicense & pay £60 fine. The course is £79.95, so Im tempted to pay the £60 fine & get the points.


----------



## kemist

Zoo-Man said:


> I couldn't agree more Eileen. Our family is very close (apart from my homophobic brother & me). Both my sisters go our parents at least once a day, my 2 brothers go every couple of days, & I go at least 3 times a week.
> 
> I've just recieved my letter from the police about my traffic offence. I can do a traffic light awareness course & not get the fine or points, or can get 3 poinbts on my liicense & pay £60 fine. The course is £79.95, so Im tempted to pay the £60 fine & get the points.


As tempting as it is to just wear it think of what points will do to insurance premiums. The awareness courses are a pain but a clean licence is a good thing for insurance and some jobs etc...


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I couldn't agree more Eileen. Our family is very close (apart from my homophobic brother & me). Both my sisters go our parents at least once a day, my 2 brothers go every couple of days, & I go at least 3 times a week.
> 
> I've just recieved my letter from the police about my traffic offence. I can do a traffic light awareness course & not get the fine or points, or can get 3 poinbts on my liicense & pay £60 fine. The course is £79.95, so Im tempted to pay the £60 fine & get the points.


 
I think I would go with the no points option, I know its a pain but points increase insurance premiums.

Eileen, we are on Twitter too so if you find out to work it better than me let me know:lol2: Has your sanctuary got a Facebook page? We use something called Wordpress and it adds all the latest news to our website, facebook and Twitter


----------



## Zoo-Man

kemist said:


> As tempting as it is to just wear it think of what points will do to insurance premiums. The awareness courses are a pain but a clean licence is a good thing for insurance and some jobs etc...


I already have 3 points on my license for a speeding offence :blush:


----------



## feorag

That was the option I got Colin - I paid £84 for the speed awareness course and I thought about just paying the fine and taking the points, but I think it's good to say you have a clean driving licence - not that that's going to affect me now of course, cos I'm not looking for a job, but in your case you might have to declare that and it could affect you getting a job, especially if driving is part of that job.

As it was explained to us on the course, if you choose the course, then you don't have to declare that you have been caught going through a red light, or speeding to your insurance company or anyone else, because you haven't been convicted, whereas if you take the points, you have effectively been convicted of a traffic offence and you should inform your insurance company.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That was the option I got Colin - I paid £84 for the speed awareness course and I thought about just paying the fine and taking the points, but I think it's good to say you have a clean driving licence - not that that's going to affect me now of course, cos I'm not looking for a job, but in your case you might have to declare that and it could affect you getting a job, especially if driving is part of that job.
> 
> As it was explained to us on the course, if you choose the course, then you don't have to declare that you have been caught going through a red light, or speeding to your insurance company or anyone else, because you haven't been convicted, whereas if you take the points, you have effectively been convicted of a traffic offence and you should inform your insurance company.


Mmmm, I'll see what him indoors thinks later when he gets home from work :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I would say the question is how long ago did you get the other points. They remain on your licence for 4 years, so if it's more than a couple of years, then in another couple of years you'll have a clean licence again??


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I would say the question is how long ago did you get the other points. They remain on your licence for 4 years, so if it's more than a couple of years, then in another couple of years you'll have a clean licence again??


It was about 3 years ago


----------



## feorag

Well in that case in a year's time they'll be and expunged and you'll have a clean licence!


----------



## DavieB

My license is clean of points as onf last week  

My daughters (7&9)are here for the first time since I got Yuri...(they stay at their mums). He is playing up big time pishing all over the place, crapped in the weans bedroom barking running about like daft, pulling my hair out lol. Socialisation isn not much fun. My eldest is a touch scared of because of the mouthing hypernes and barking. My house is reeking of pee and sh*te too big craps this pup does


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - welcome to the world of big dogs, big wees and big poos! Patience is the clue - sorry! :blush:

Points on licences reminds me - years ago when endorsements were pieces of paper stuck in driving licences, driving licences were like big red passports, I was just married and we had no washing machine - my mum did our washing for us. One day she put a load of whites in her 'twin tub' walked away and when she came back the water was pink - John had left his driving licence in his shirt pocket! :lol2:

My mum was mortified because everything came out pink, including Iains vests, nappies, babygross and John's shirts, but John was delighted cos she washed all his endorsements off! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We've spent nearly 2 hours tonight searching for a friend's missing dog. Brenda, our friend from ringcraft who had to have 2 of her Miniature Pinschers PTS on the same day (I posted about it at the time) was putting some rubbish out this morning when JC her last Miniature Pinscher (a rare blue & tan) dashed out & disappeared down the road. She is beside herself with worry. Me & Clark have been searching the river bank near her house, bordering farmland, & a large park across the river. No sign. We will start the search tomorrow lunch time if theres no news by then, with a few others from dog training. Hopefully someone has found him & taken him in, & we'll hear good news from a vet's or the police station in the morning.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We've spent nearly 2 hours tonight searching for a friend's missing dog. Brenda, our friend from ringcraft who had to have 2 of her Miniature Pinschers PTS on the same day (I posted about it at the time) was putting some rubbish out this morning when JC her last Miniature Pinscher (a rare blue & tan) dashed out & disappeared down the road. She is beside herself with worry. Me & Clark have been searching the river bank near her house, bordering farmland, & a large park across the river. No sign. We will start the search tomorrow lunch time if theres no news by then, with a few others from dog training. Hopefully someone has found him & taken him in, & we'll hear good news from a vet's or the police station in the morning.


 
Thats awful, get him on Dogs lost asap and make sure she has rang the dog warden


----------



## Reptilian.Shadow

Grey Burm, Redpoint Ragdoll, Calico DSH, Black & White DSH and Bombay


----------



## Zoo-Man

This afternoon, Lola the Blue-Fronted Amazon Parrot thought she'd oversee my washing & drying up...


----------



## Shell195

Reptilian.Shadow said:


> Grey Burm, Redpoint Ragdoll, Calico DSH, Black & White DSH and Bombay


 
Pics are needed:whistling2:




Zoo-Man said:


> This afternoon, Lola the Blue-Fronted Amazon Parrot thought she'd oversee my washing & drying up...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


You should have sent her to mine, I could have done with some help:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> You should have sent her to mine, I could have done with some help:lol2:


Help? Help??? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - bad start to our day! :sad:

Graham, the man who has the squirrels in his garden rang to say that one is dead and one is missing! Barry took the call and Graham said the dead one had a wound on its. They're getting pretty wild now, so it's hard to know if the missing one is hiding up somewhere, but he thought something must have got in the pen and he was saying that he thought it might be better to release them and let them take their chance.

Well, you'll guess that I don't think this is the right time for them to 'take their chance', so we're still trying to find out what happened and what to do. Barry and I discussed it and we just don't know what to do. I was wondering if it maybe the boy had tried to mate one of the girls and she'd gone for him. 

I don't think anything could have got in and attacked them, cos he said there was no signs of anything digging into the pen and the wire is too small for anything to get in, unless a very small and determined weasel is about, cos that's all i can think of - a stoat wouldn't get through the wire and neither would a rat, but then would it have left the dying squirrel behind???

I've rung back, but they'd gone out and so I spoke to the daughter. Apparently The dead one was lying on the ground near the door and was still alive when they found it, so we aren't sure whether it might have suffered hypothermia again if it was outside the box, or whether it might have been a 'minor' wound that became infected. She says he hasn't been up on the ladder to check whether the missing squirrel is hiding in the nest box - lord knows it might even be dead in there, so Barry and I have decided that the best thing to do is to go up ourselves now and see what we can find out.

Colin, I do hope Brenda can find her dog - she must be distraught, having only lost the other two so recently.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone - bad start to our day! :sad:
> 
> Graham, the man who has the squirrels in his garden rang to say that one is dead and one is missing! Barry took the call and Graham said the dead one had a wound on its. They're getting pretty wild now, so it's hard to know if the missing one is hiding up somewhere, but he thought something must have got in the pen and he was saying that he thought it might be better to release them and let them take their chance.
> 
> Well, you'll guess that I don't think this is the right time for them to 'take their chance', so we're still trying to find out what happened and what to do. Barry and I discussed it and we just don't know what to do. I was wondering if it maybe the boy had tried to mate one of the girls and she'd gone for him.
> 
> I don't think anything could have got in and attacked them, cos he said there was no signs of anything digging into the pen and the wire is too small for anything to get in, unless a very small and determined weasel is about, cos that's all i can think of - a stoat wouldn't get through the wire and neither would a rat, but then would it have left the dying squirrel behind???
> 
> I've rung back, but they'd gone out and so I spoke to the daughter. Apparently The dead one was lying on the ground near the door and was still alive when they found it, so we aren't sure whether it might have suffered hypothermia again if it was outside the box, or whether it might have been a 'minor' wound that became infected. She says he hasn't been up on the ladder to check whether the missing squirrel is hiding in the nest box - lord knows it might even be dead in there, so Barry and I have decided that the best thing to do is to go up ourselves now and see what we can find out.
> 
> Colin, I do hope Brenda can find her dog - she must be distraught, having only lost the other two so recently.


Thats very worrying  I hope the others are ok, I too would have gone to see what happened. Fingers crossed all is well when you get there x


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/813019-rottie-alert.html


----------



## Shell195

Of course we believe the reason behind this:whistling2:

Preloved | free maine **** wanted wanted in Liverpool, Merseyside, UK


----------



## DavieB

bits must be intact lmao, Cheek to ask for a free queen lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/813019-rottie-alert.html


Poor Kai - I really :lol2: at that one. 


Shell195 said:


> Of course we believe the reason behind this:whistling2:
> 
> Preloved | free maine **** wanted wanted in Liverpool, Merseyside, UK


We certainly do! :whistling2:

Well home and not happy! :sad:

The dead one was a female and she had a hole in her lower back about the size of a 10p piece. The skin around the edges was dead skin (well she was dead but you know what I mean!), thick and tough, so I think she'd been harbouring that wound for a while, so maybe it was the infection that killed her?? Poor little girl, she was beautiful.

So then we went around to the pen to search to make sure the other one was missing and it is! :sad: And there was a hole which had been dug from the back of the outside of the pen (the pen is erected against a mesh fence and the other side is all rough woodland) into the pen - I could see where it came out in the deep straw at the back of the pen, so the railways sleepers worked - NOT!!! :bash:

I'm so disappointed when it could have been avoided if they'd taken our advice and laid concrete slabs, or if he'd done what he said he was going to do when we suggested slabs and laid a layer of mesh under the grass! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Poor Kai - I really :lol2: at that one.
> We certainly do! :whistling2:
> 
> Well home and not happy! :sad:
> 
> The dead one was a female and she had a hole in her lower back about the size of a 10p piece. The skin around the edges was dead skin (well she was dead but you know what I mean!), thick and tough, so I think she'd been harbouring that wound for a while, so maybe it was the infection that killed her?? Poor little girl, she was beautiful.
> 
> So then we went around to the pen to search to make sure the other one was missing and it is! :sad: And there was a hole which had been dug from the back of the outside of the pen (the pen is erected against a mesh fence and the other side is all rough woodland) into the pen - I could see where it came out in the deep straw at the back of the pen, so the railways sleepers worked - NOT!!! :bash:
> 
> I'm so disappointed when it could have been avoided if they'd taken our advice and laid concrete slabs, or if he'd done what he said he was going to do when we suggested slabs and laid a layer of mesh under the grass! :bash:


 
After all you hard work its gutting isnt it  

Who did the digging at the back of the pen, any ideas?


----------



## feorag

No idea. I would have thought if it had been a rat it wouldn't have bothered with the squirrels as there is so much food lying on the pen floor and buried in plant pots etc. I wondered if it might be a stoat???

I'm certain the hole was dug from the outside in, rather than the inside out and the straw outside the pen was 'fanned out' and there was no sign of any soil being dug out on the inside of the pen underneath all the straw. The problem is that the soil up there is wonderful - it's very soft and friable and therefore easy to dig!


----------



## DavieB

Stoats are impressive little hunters there is every chance it was one. 

Hopefully the keepers have learned there lesson.


----------



## Esarosa

DavieB said:


> Stoats are impressive little hunters there is every chance it was one.
> 
> Hopefully the keepers have learned there lesson.



I doubt it, they've ignored Eileen's advice pretty much from the start. Or said they'd make the changes then procrastinated so much.

Really sorry about the squiggles Eileen it must be bloody gut wrenching


----------



## feorag

It is a bit, Katie. If something had got in through the wire or something like that I would have understood, but both panics we've had have been because of digging! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

What a bloody shame about 2 of the Squirrels Eileen :bash:

We went looking for Brenda's missing Min Pin again this afternoon, were out for almost 4 hours searching on foot & in cars. When we decided to call it a day, we just parked up outside our house when we got a text to say he'd been found in someone's garden over the river, unhurt but very scared. Brenda was over the moon, & cried with joy when I rang her. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Was indeed colin! :sad:

But good news for Brenda- I'm so pleased she got him back safely - she'll be closing the door when she goes out with the rubbish in the future! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I doubt she'll be letting him out of her sight anytime soon Eileen :lol2:

We are at a dog show tomorrow in Bolton, showing both Indy & Dexter, in the same class.


----------



## feorag

Good luck then - and now I'm off to bed - not been my best day! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Good luck then - and now I'm off to bed - not been my best day! :sad:


Thanks. Goodnight hun, sleep well xx


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - well another day another dollar as they say.

Hopefully this one will be less upsetting. I've finished my first batch of honeycomb hammocks and attempted a couple of pocket hammocks which seem to have come out well - invested in an eyelet set for that one!! 

Just gonna make some larger pouches maybe for guinea pigs and chinnies and then I'll put up a thead on here and find out nobody wants to buy them! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eeerrrmmm...................where has everyone buggared off to today??? :gasp:

Well today at the show, there were 9 dogs in our class. Indy & Dexter were in the same class. The judge barely gave Indy the time of day, which p*ssed me off. Dexter was placed 3rd & Indy was binned. Dexter showed very well, so we were pleased with his placing, as its only his 4th show. :2thumb:

Our friend Dave was placed 1st in Boston Terrier junior class, tehn went on to get Best Of Breed, & then won the Utility Group, but was binned from Best In Show.


----------



## Shell195

Ive had a very stressful day today. We had a sheep with bloat and hes needed drenching with vegetable oil a few times a day and we had to keep him moving. Our old sheep whos brother recently died was seen wandering on his own in the top field. We kept herding him back but he didnt want to be with the others, we found him collapsed near the sheep shelter so carried into the sheep shelter, sadly he died before the vet could get to him 
Something bizarre happened to me today. I was on my way to the sanctuary but thought I would call into the pet shop on the Industrial estate first. Driving up the road I saw a white cat and thought it could be one of the many ferals that live there but this one was different. She kept on running out as the cars drove past crying after them, I have never seen this behaviour in a cat before. I stopped the car and called her and she came running to me, I had no carrier with me so got some food for her from the pet shop and left her eating it while I went to the sanctuary and got a carrier. Shes meant to be pure white but is a nasty greasy grey colour and really quite thin  We have called her Crystal, I do think she has been dumped as by near where she was there were 3 plastic takeaway dishes and one had milk in it! What a sweet natured girl she is:flrt:shame on the people who abandoned her:bash:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Ive had a very stressful day today. We had a sheep with bloat and hes needed drenching with vegetable oil a few times a day and we had to keep him moving. Our old sheep whos brother recently died was seen wandering on his own in the top field. We kept herding him back but he didnt want to be with the others, we found him collapsed near the sheep shelter so carried into the sheep shelter, sadly he died before the vet could get to him
> Something bizarre happened to me today. I was on my way to the sanctuary but thought I would call into the pet shop on the Industrial estate first. Driving up the road I saw a white cat and thought it could be one of the many ferals that live there but this one was different. She kept on running out as the cars drove past crying after them, I have never seen this behaviour in a cat before. I stopped the car and called her and she came running to me, I had no carrier with me so got some food for her from the pet shop and left her eating it while I went to the sanctuary and got a carrier. Shes meant to be pure white but is a nasty greasy grey colour and really quite thin  We have called her Crystal, I do think she has been dumped as by near where she was there were 3 plastic takeaway dishes and one had milk in it! What a sweet natured girl she is:flrt:shame on the people who abandoned her:bash:
> image


Oooh a white cat..JEN! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Ive had a very stressful day today. We had a sheep with bloat and hes needed drenching with vegetable oil a few times a day and we had to keep him moving. Our old sheep whos brother recently died was seen wandering on his own in the top field. We kept herding him back but he didnt want to be with the others, we found him collapsed near the sheep shelter so carried into the sheep shelter, sadly he died before the vet could get to him
> Something bizarre happened to me today. I was on my way to the sanctuary but thought I would call into the pet shop on the Industrial estate first. Driving up the road I saw a white cat and thought it could be one of the many ferals that live there but this one was different. She kept on running out as the cars drove past crying after them, I have never seen this behaviour in a cat before. I stopped the car and called her and she came running to me, I had no carrier with me so got some food for her from the pet shop and left her eating it while I went to the sanctuary and got a carrier. Shes meant to be pure white but is a nasty greasy grey colour and really quite thin  We have called her Crystal, I do think she has been dumped as by near where she was there were 3 plastic takeaway dishes and one had milk in it! What a sweet natured girl she is:flrt:shame on the people who abandoned her:bash:
> image


Aw that poor girl, that's heartbreaking  She's beautiful.


----------



## Nix

Eileen so sorry to hear about the squigs.

Shell - Crystal is a lovely girl  If we could have another cat I would offer her a home. Do you have a paypal account? If so send me the details in a PM and I'll send you a little something to 'sponsor' her. Any news on the outcome of that insurance company vote thingy?


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

I came on here a few times last night to see if you'd posted how you got on yesterday, but all was quiet and really I hadn't anything to say! :lol2:

Shame about Lolly, but great that Dexter is settling down now and showing himself off and a great day for your friend!

Shell, that poor cat! :sad: her behaviour was definitely indicative of being dumped from a car and hopefully waiting for the car to come back for her
- I wanted to cry for her when I read that! At least she's somewhere with people who will treat her right and find her a loving home.

So sorry to hear about the sheep though!


----------



## Shell195

Nix said:


> Eileen so sorry to hear about the squigs.
> 
> Shell - Crystal is a lovely girl  If we could have another cat I would offer her a home. Do you have a paypal account? If so send me the details in a PM and I'll send you a little something to 'sponsor' her. Any news on the outcome of that insurance company vote thingy?


Thanks Nix you I have sent you a pm x

That voting thing is driving us mad, I dont think the site is used to huge volumes of people voting(top votes usually make 600 after 4 weeks) between us and the other charities it topped well over their usual traffic already:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I came on here a few times last night to see if you'd posted how you got on yesterday, but all was quiet and really I hadn't anything to say! :lol2:
> 
> Shame about Lolly, but great that Dexter is settling down now and showing himself off and a great day for your friend!
> 
> Shell, that poor cat! :sad: her behaviour was definitely indicative of being dumped from a car and hopefully waiting for the car to come back for her
> - I wanted to cry for her when I read that! At least she's somewhere with people who will treat her right and find her a loving home.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the sheep though!


 

Ive never know a cat to behave like this, its usually a dog thing, very sad to see


----------



## Shell195

Steve and I have been to Beacon country park with 4 of the dogs, we are now all tired and muddy. When we got back we lead walked the other 6 (3 each) I will put up videos of the Beacon park trip later:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone I am still alive lol and doing a little better than i have been thats for sure. Eileen I was so sorry to hear about the squigals It is such a shame after all the hard work and dedication you have put into them I am surprised you have been as calm with the ppl as you have as they seem determined to do their own thing regardless of what oyu advise. Shell also sorry tohear about the sheep and I cant believe some has dumped such a beautiful cat wish I could have her but I dont think a queen would be a good idea with five toms in the home lol. I lost one of my blind beardies whilst i was in hospital so I am now down to one blind one now who seems to have eyes but cant keep them open for more than a few seconds.THe rest of the animals seem to of faired ok but Nero has huge bald patches once again. THe cats now have a lovely new cat scratching post with an igloo and three shelves etc which was given to me free gratis after being found nearly new by our rubbish bins by my neighbour after it had been thrown out by the person who handed me the two youngest kittens that I have here as their mother has disappeared and not returned after three months. Nero is now spending all his time in the igloo to keep away from the others so I am wondering if it is stress that causes him to loose his fur.


----------



## feorag

Glad to hear that you're starting to feel a bit better Sammy.

I've finally finished all my experiments and here's the thread with my new (and old style) hammocks.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...cks-pouches-suit-rats-skinny.html#post9654689


----------



## sammy1969

Hmm already put in my order lol Eileen for my new girlies when they arrive. Pm me the full cost and I will bank transfer it to you hun


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Glad to hear that you're starting to feel a bit better Sammy.
> 
> I've finally finished all my experiments and here's the thread with my new (and old style) hammocks.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...cks-pouches-suit-rats-skinny.html#post9654689



Crikey you have been a busy bee! I love the honeycomb idea, if I still had ratties they'd have been ideal.


----------



## sammy1969

I already have one of EIleen's hammocks and bonding pouchs and they are great cant wait to get new girlies now lol as I have ordered all the skull material bits lol am I a naughty Girl or what lol


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/814082-beacon-country-park.html#post9655486


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Crikey you have been a busy bee! I love the honeycomb idea, if I still had ratties they'd have been ideal.


That's what i thought when I saw them myself!


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Hiya!!! What have I missed? *halo*


----------



## feorag

Two of my squirrels are dead - well one definitely is and the other probably is! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've been wrangling Llamas again today at work. Two new Llamas that needed some grooming were a handful & one in particular was a leaper! :lol2: Good job I'm 6ft 4.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Two of my squirrels are dead - well one definitely is and the other probably is! :sad:


poor squirrels  are the other two safe? stupid people :bash:


----------



## feorag

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/9644205-post60480.html

Barry and I went over and over the situation on Saturday night and Sunday morning and agonised over and over what was the best thing to do for them, because a predator now knows that they are there and if we have another big freeze or a big snowfall and times get hard again and it's desperate, it could come back and take the other two. 


We checked the weather forecast for the next week and the temps are going up all week from 6o/2o yesterday and last night to 11o/6o on Thursday, so we've decided to let them take their chance, as at the minute they are 'sitting ducks' if a predator gets in. So Barry went up and removed a section of mesh above the inside door, where there’s a shelf that they use when running around and opened the outside door. He put one of the two nesting boxes outside on the pen itself and they also have a hanging basket in which they've built a superb nest from the straw, so I suggested he hang that from a neighbouring tree so they have 2 nests outside of the pen and one inside. 

Obviously if they feel safer *in*the pen they will have that option, but at least if something digs in and attacks them, they can get out of the pen and into the trees, which are hanging over the pen and hopefully to safety. 


Whether that was the right decision to make I've honestly no idea, but at least if something does get into the pen, they will be able to get out and with 2 nest options outside the pen, they've got somewhere to go to keep warm and safe until they build their own drey. 

Did you see I finally finished all my hammocks and sacks etc?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/9644205-post60480.html
> 
> Barry and I went over and over the situation on Saturday night and Sunday morning and agonised over and over what was the best thing to do for them, because a predator now knows that they are there and if we have another big freeze or a big snowfall and times get hard again and it's desperate, it could come back and take the other two.
> 
> 
> We checked the weather forecast for the next week and the temps are going up all week from 6o/2o yesterday and last night to 11o/6o on Thursday, so we've decided to let them take their chance, as at the minute they are 'sitting ducks' if a predator gets in. So Barry went up and removed a section of mesh above the inside door, where there’s a shelf that they use when running around and opened the outside door. He put one of the two nesting boxes outside on the pen itself and they also have a hanging basket in which they've built a superb nest from the straw, so I suggested he hang that from a neighbouring tree so they have 2 nests outside of the pen and one inside.
> 
> Obviously if they feel safer *in*the pen they will have that option, but at least if something digs in and attacks them, they can get out of the pen and into the trees, which are hanging over the pen and hopefully to safety.
> 
> 
> Whether that was the right decision to make I've honestly no idea, but at least if something does get into the pen, they will be able to get out and with 2 nest options outside the pen, they've got somewhere to go to keep warm and safe until they build their own drey.
> 
> Did you see I finally finished all my hammocks and sacks etc?


I did  
And I hope they do make it poor things


----------



## feorag

Well time will tell! :sad:

I'm off to bed now cos I is tired! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well time will tell! :sad:
> 
> I'm off to bed now cos I is tired! :lol2:


Night


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, Eileen!! Poor squizzles  you've done everything you possibly could for them... Just keep everything crossed *hugs*


----------



## feorag

Thanks Jen. I'm off to meet Anyday Anne today - just a lunch and then a grocery shop today, no fancy shopping!


----------



## feorag

*JEN *

*Darren Hayes in on "This Morning" at 12:20, so he's probably singing the show out!*


----------



## Amalthea

*sobs* I know... At work and forgot to put it on record


----------



## ami_j

im sure it will be online on the website


----------



## Esarosa

Phoenix has finally gone in to be spayed today. We've taken her for a regular checkups but her growth was so stunted from her start in life that Sam said she'd feel more comfortable just giving her a little bit longer before we operated, more for my peace of mind than anything else. But the last two months have been fantastic she's really filled out. She weighs 2.3kg now, which is still on the small side for your average moggy. But didn't want to leave it any longer as her seasons have been becoming more frequent and didn't want to risk a pyometra.

So we dropped her off at half eight. I was a nervous wreck, got her out of carrier to be weighed, literally as soon as she was weighed she was straight up my top. She HATES vets. Unlike Libby who is a total tart with them. I kinda thought considering how often we've taken her to the vets since we got her, easily once every 6 weeks, and we've always asked to see the same vet as we know she's quite gentle and neat, that Phoenix would improve, but nope.

So I'm definitely feeling like bad mummy now. Phoned up at 2pm. She came through the operation fine, and has been chipped whilst under.

Do you remember me mentioning months ago that one of her back nails was slightly thicker than the others? It's because she's got a deformed nail bed, not sure if I ever updated though? Sam checked it under anasthetic today and said that all we can really do is clip it back on a regular basis. She didn't want to remove the whole claw and pad as it would be unecessary stress for her, and it causes her no problems at all.

Got to go pick her up at 5pm. Got the week off to pander to her every need. Literally walked out of the vets and burst into tears...bloody hormones! I've been attrocious this week the slightest thing sets me off. Being home all day and not being stalked by Phoenix is surreal. The house is so quiet


----------



## feorag

Glad Phoenix has come through her operation OK Katies - it is such a worry. especially when they have problems. With her you would have been in a Catch 22 situation because the seasons would affect her growth, inasmuch as she would have higher priorities than eating and they commonly lose weight during seasons, so it's as well you had it done,, never mind the pyo risk! :2thumb:


----------



## Jasberfloob

I wondered does anyone here do cat shows?

I have an oriental which I take to the GCCF shows - next one I've got lined up is the Coventry Leicester show

If anyones going and wants to say hi pop me a PM and I'll give you my contact details


----------



## feorag

I showed cats - Abysinnian, Somalis, Havana and Siamese for over 20 years, mainly my Somalis, which were very successful, all becoming Grand Champions and Grand Premiers apart from the one who was never shown,m but have nothing left to show now.

I'm also Secretary of the Durham Cat Club and all the entries for the show - our schedule will be out at the end of the month


----------



## Shell195

Katie delighted Phoenix came through her spay ok:2thumb:

At 3.00 today Sophie shouts down from the top landing,"Mum you need to come upstairs NOW" Sydney was half way through the cat flap in the top room in a collapsed state. He then proceeded to wet himself and was cold and unresponsive. Rang the vet and rushed him over, when we got there his temperature was low to normal and he seemed painful round his bladder with a bit of blood in his urine. The vet thought it was a central nervous problem so kept him in.
The vets just updated me, hes given him a steroid injection and his bloods are normal except raised liver enzymes which could either be a toxic reaction(very unlikely as there is nothing in the house he could have got to and hes not been in the garden due to the weather) or a fit. The vet thinks hes had a fit and the blood in his urine is due to banging himself while in the cat flap as there are no signs of crystals. Hes dripping him overnight and if hes not 100% tomorrow hes going to x ray him too. At one point he thought Sydney was blind as he had dilated pupils that didnt react. 
I am very worried about him as you can imagine but have told the vet that they will know if hes better when him and the nurses cant get near him and he acts feral.........


----------



## feorag

Bloody Hell Shell - that all sounds terrifying! :gasp:

Poor Sidney he will no doubt be terrified when he comes properly around too, which will be more stress for him.

I do so hope he's OK.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh bloody hell shell. How worrying for you, poor Sydney 

Well since getting madam home I've been say watching her like a hawk. They didn't bother with a collar as they said she'd shown no interest in her stitches. Course as soon as I got her home that changed :roll:


----------



## feorag

Hopefully she'll just lick at it!

:gasp: And bloody Hell- look where your baby is on your ticker! You're already half way there! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Hopefully she'll just lick at it!
> 
> :gasp: And bloody Hell- look where your baby is on your ticker! You're already half way there! :gasp:


I know, terrifying isn't it lol. It's gone so quickly.


----------



## feorag

I know! :gasp: It doesn't seem more than a few weeks since you told us you'd found out you were pregnant!


----------



## Shell195

Katie Im with Eileen, times flown:gasp:

Im still worried about my poor Smeezie, he may be a scaredy cat that hates being approached and not a cuddly cat but hes mine and I love him 

Another bit of sad news too, Kissa my original female Duprasi has been quiet the last couple of nights and has gone very bad tempered so when I fed her tonight I caught her and she looks and feels like she has a large stomach tumour  Im gonna take her to the vets tomorrow but I have a feeling it will be a one way trip


----------



## feorag

Bloody Hell Shell, it's not your week! :gasp: Do you think sidney will be able to come home tomorrow?


----------



## Esarosa

Flipping heck shell. It doesn't rain it pours.

Currently camped out in a sleeping bag with Phoenix. She won't settle with Will and don't trust her alone with stitches. Will thinks I've lost the plot but she's asleep fiinally.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no Shell  Poor pud!! Hopefully he'll be feeling more himself tomorrow and it doesn't effect him too much when he gets home. 

And poor Kissa, too  These awesome little dups just don't seem to have the lifespan we read everywhere  

I keep thinking I should do a ticker, Katie... I'm 17 weeks and 4 days...

How's Phoenix now?


----------



## Amalthea

Oh and just cuz I know you'll all wanna see 

Darren Hayes "Bloodstained Heart" Live on This Morning ITV - Valentine's day 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Oh no Shell  Poor pud!! Hopefully he'll be feeling more himself tomorrow and it doesn't effect him too much when he gets home.
> 
> And poor Kissa, too  These awesome little dups just don't seem to have the lifespan we read everywhere
> 
> I keep thinking I should do a ticker, Katie... I'm 17 weeks and 4 days...
> 
> How's Phoenix now?


 

Yeah, so much for 5 years :bash: although Bob doesnt seem to be slowing down, Kizzy the other girl is, no more Dups for me. I forgot Kissa was Mojos mum too 
Im sure once home Sydney will be fine but would still like an answer as to why he had a fit!! What if it had happened during the night :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I know it's easier said than done, but try not to dwell on the what ifs... You found him. That's what matters.

Rosie looks terrible, too... She loses her fur really badly. been to the vets for it, and treated for mites, but nothing works. Not sure if she'll be around much longer... We shall see. 

When she does go, I'm gonna get some gerbils to be the critter for the nursery, I think. Non smelly, easy to care for, and busy. Perfect.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I keep thinking I should do a ticker, Katie... I'm 17 weeks and 4 days...


Course you should do a ticker - then we can follow baby's progress! :bash:



Amalthea said:


> Oh and just cuz I know you'll all wanna see
> 
> Darren Hayes "Bloodstained Heart" Live on This Morning ITV - Valentine's day 2012 - YouTube


I've got it on the hard drive, cos I went out before he came on! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Im sure once home Sydney will be fine but would still like an answer as to why he had a fit!! What if it had happened during the night :gasp:


I'd want to know to! No surprise there! :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh no Shell, poor Sidney! That must have been a big shock for Sophie & for you. I hope he makes a speedy recovery. 

Take a look here, I just couldn't resist.............. :whistling2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/807043-egyptian-fruit-bat-detailed-pet.html


----------



## Esarosa

Phoenix seems ok Jen. Apart from wanting t play climb jump worry her stitches etc. whether the same be said for my sanity or back tomorrow remains to be seen. This sleeping bag is crap on laminated flooring


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Take a look here, I just couldn't resist.............. :whistling2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/807043-egyptian-fruit-bat-detailed-pet.html


 I saw that earlier!



Esarosa said:


> Phoenix seems ok Jen. Apart from wanting t play climb jump worry her stitches etc. whether the same be said for my sanity or back tomorrow remains to be seen. This sleeping bag is crap on laminated flooring


You're a proper softy, Katie! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I saw that earlier!
> 
> You're a proper softy, Katie! :lol2:


It's times like these I wish I'd invested in a crate. Though even then I wouldn't trust her not pull them out.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I saw that earlier!
> 
> You're a proper softy, Katie! :lol2:


Naughty aren't I? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ticker done 

ETA: Can't figure out how to use the bloody thing!

ETA part 2: Got it 

ETA part 3: How do I center my sig stuff?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Ticker done
> 
> ETA: Can't figure out how to use the bloody thing!
> 
> ETA part 2: Got it
> 
> ETA part 3: *How do I center my sig stuff*?


User CP, Edit Signature, then centralise the ticker there with the centralise button near the text colour options, etc


----------



## Amalthea

*goes to look*


----------



## Amalthea

*dances* Yay me!!


----------



## Nix

Shell - you are welcome on the little donation for crystal. I just wish I could give her a home! So sorry to hear about Sydney and Kissa too  hugs all round there. 

Jen - sorry to say it but you are going to be HUGE by the time you are full term! 17 weeks - I thought you were further through. Make sure you take care of your feet and ankles sit down and put your feet up when you can and get into a habit of it! Also in reference to what we were saying on FB :eek4: they are gonna be ...well, lets just say Gary will be even happier!


----------



## geckodelta

Never posted in here before, But one of my cats was diagnosed with kidney failure last week and yesterday our vet said that it could have been caused by lilly's, in which case our house cat who is nearly 3 could also have damaged kidneys or kidney failure, were taking her to the vets at 11:30, I feel sick with worry


----------



## Shell195

geckodelta said:


> Never posted in here before, But one of my cats was diagnosed with kidney failure last week and yesterday our vet said that it could have been caused by lilly's, in which case our house cat who is nearly 3 could also have damaged kidneys or kidney failure, were taking her to the vets at 11:30, I feel sick with worry


 
God thats so sad  I love Lilies but refuse to have them in the house due to the risk to the cats, they should come with a warning on the packaging as not everyone knows of the danger. Fingers crossed your puds are ok:grouphug:


Not good news with Sydney  He has been on a drip all night and this morning appears dehydrated, disorientated and totally blind!! The vet is going to try him on medication for Toxoplasmosis and some other ectoplasma(?) He says its more likely due to a bleed in the brain or a stroke and he isnt very hopeful of a recovery. Hes back on a drip now and is xraying him later, hes also refusing to eat or drink and is pacing and bumping into the side of the pen. Feel gutted at the minute


----------



## feorag

Poor you! Lilies are highly toxic to cats, some will kill a cat instantly. How old was the cat you lost?

Fingers crossed that your other cat is OK.

What's everyone up to today???


----------



## geckodelta

Shell195 said:


> God thats so sad  I love Lilies but refuse to have them in the house due to the risk to the cats, they should come with a warning on the packaging as not everyone knows of the danger. Fingers crossed your puds are ok:grouphug:
> 
> 
> Not good news with Sydney  He has been on a drip all night and this morning appears dehydrated, disorientated and totally blind!! The vet is going to try him on medication for Toxoplasmosis and some other ectoplasma(?) He says its more likely due to a bleed in the brain or a stroke and he isnt very hopeful of a recovery. Hes back on a drip now and is xraying him later, hes also refusing to eat or drink and is pacing and bumping into the side of the pen. Feel gutted at the minute


Thanks, yep I had no Idea that they were toxic, I feel like such an idiot :bash: sad to hear about sydney  


feorag said:


> Poor you! Lilies are highly toxic to cats, some will kill a cat instantly. How old was the cat you lost?
> 
> Fingers crossed that your other cat is OK.
> 
> What's everyone up to today???


The cat who has been diagnosed is still alive, she's currently on a drip to flush her out and it seems to be helping, she's 16 so pretty old.. Im really hoping my other cat is fine, I don't know what I will do if she isn't. 
Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen look at the post above yours, flipping woman crossposting again:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

geckodelta said:


> Thanks, yep I had no Idea that they were toxic, I feel like such an idiot :bash: sad to hear about sydney
> 
> 
> The cat who has been diagnosed is still alive, she's currently on a drip to flush her out and it seems to be helping, she's 16 so pretty old.. Im really hoping my other cat is fine, I don't know what I will do if she isn't.
> Thanks for your help guys.


 
Are they sure it is Lily toxins as at that age renal failure is very common!


----------



## feorag

geckodelta said:


> Thanks, yep I had no Idea that they were toxic, I feel like such an idiot :bash: sad to hear about sydney
> 
> 
> The cat who has been diagnosed is still alive, she's currently on a drip to flush her out and it seems to be helping, she's 16 so pretty old.. Im really hoping my other cat is fine, I don't know what I will do if she isn't.
> Thanks for your help guys.


That's why I asked how old the cat is! To be honest I wouldn't have thought lilies would be the cause of that - as Shell says renal failure is very common in cats.

Every cat I've lost, except one, has been lost due to kidney failure - one at 11, 2 at 16 and 1 at 17. At that age, I'm sorry, but I would have accepted the kidney failure, but I would have instructed the vet to euthanase. This may sound harsh, but it isn't, it's honest. A cat with kidney failure at 16 is not going to improve. You might get it over this spell and maybe a course of fortekor or an anabolic steroid injection might keep it going for a few months, but it wouldn't guarantee the cat would be back to normal and live a long time - not at that age. Sorry! :sad:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen look at the post above yours, flipping woman crossposting again:whistling2:


I've just found yours now! :roll:

I see you're thinking the same as me that this isn't caused by lilies but is due to the cat's age? Do you think the same as me?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's why I asked how old the cat is! To be honest I wouldn't have thought lilies would be the cause of that - as Shell says renal failure is very common in cats.
> 
> Every cat I've lost, except one, has been lost due to kidney failure - one at 11, 2 at 16 and 1 at 17. At that age, I'm sorry, but I would have accepted the kidney failure, but I would have instructed the vet to euthanase. This may sound harsh, but it isn't, it's honest. A cat with kidney failure at 16 is not going to improve. You might get it over this spell and maybe a course of fortekor or an anabolic steroid injection might keep it going for a few months, but it wouldn't guarantee the cat would be back to normal and live a long time - not at that age. Sorry! :sad:
> 
> I've just found yours now! :roll:
> 
> I see you're thinking the same as me that this isn't caused by lilies but is due to the cat's age? Do you think the same as me?


 
I do agree with you Eileen about the renal failure being age related but I directing you to my news on Sydney


----------



## Amalthea

Nix... Yup. Scared!!! :lol: a lot of people have been surprised when I tell them how far I am. 

Shell, I really hope Sydney is able to fight this 

Aren't lilies safe if you snip the polleny bits off?


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> God thats so sad  I love Lilies but refuse to have them in the house due to the risk to the cats, they should come with a warning on the packaging as not everyone knows of the danger. Fingers crossed your puds are ok:grouphug:
> 
> 
> Not good news with Sydney  He has been on a drip all night and this morning appears dehydrated, disorientated and totally blind!! The vet is going to try him on medication for Toxoplasmosis and some other ectoplasma(?) He says its more likely due to a bleed in the brain or a stroke and he isnt very hopeful of a recovery. Hes back on a drip now and is xraying him later, hes also refusing to eat or drink and is pacing and bumping into the side of the pen. Feel gutted at the minute


 
Here Eileen


----------



## ami_j

Oh Shell *hug*


----------



## geckodelta

Shell195 said:


> Are they sure it is Lily toxins as at that age renal failure is very common!


Nope, were just getting the other cat checked out because its a possibility as there were lilies in the house.


feorag said:


> That's why I asked how old the cat is! To be honest I wouldn't have thought lilies would be the cause of that - as Shell says renal failure is very common in cats.
> 
> Every cat I've lost, except one, has been lost due to kidney failure - one at 11, 2 at 16 and 1 at 17. At that age, I'm sorry, but I would have accepted the kidney failure, but I would have instructed the vet to euthanase. This may sound harsh, but it isn't, it's honest. A cat with kidney failure at 16 is not going to improve. You might get it over this spell and maybe a course of fortekor or an anabolic steroid injection might keep it going for a few months, but it wouldn't guarantee the cat would be back to normal and live a long time - not at that age. Sorry! :sad:
> 
> I've just found yours now! :roll:
> 
> I see you're thinking the same as me that this isn't caused by lilies but is due to the cat's age? Do you think the same as me?


Yep, I'm hoping it isn't to do with lilies, however the kidney disease was caught pretty early on and she doesn't seem to be affected yet so were just going to see how she goes.
Callum


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear about your cat gecko, hope the other is okay. 

Shell so sorry to hear about Sydney 

Phoenix touch wood seems ok today. Eating like a horse, stitches are still in. I can barely walk but so long a she's ok


----------



## AilsaM

One of my cats, Amber, is of to the vets today the poor girl, wont be easy getting her into the pet carrier lol.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I do agree with you Eileen about the renal failure being age related but I directing you to my news on Sydney


Oh bugger Shell! I read that and my heart dropped, but then I got so involved in the lily question I totally forgot to post about Sidney - I'm really sorry cos you know I'd be worried about him and you! :blush:

I think that all sounds pretty frightening to be honest - you know of course that the breeder wasn't a good breeder, so you don't know his genetic history, but to be honest it sounds less than hopeful at the minute! :sad: 

Fingers crossed he's a rare Siamese who will fight for his life and not just give up! 



Amalthea said:


> Aren't lilies safe if you snip the polleny bits off?


I believe that's right Jen, but like Shell I won't have them in the house, cos I won't take the risk.



geckodelta said:


> Yep, I'm hoping it isn't to do with lilies, however the kidney disease was caught pretty early on and she doesn't seem to be affected yet so were just going to see how she goes.
> Callum


If you've caught it early and she's eating then she can go on Fortekorc and that will help the kidneys to work, but I'm curious how the vet knows they've caught it pretty early on?



Esarosa said:


> Phoenix touch wood seems ok today. Eating like a horse, stitches are still in. I can barely walk but so long a she's ok


:lol2: At you Katie, being so stiff from sleeping on the floor and Phoenix being fine!

However, so pleased that she's OK this morning.



AilsaM said:


> One of my cats, Amber, is of to the vets today the poor girl, wont be easy getting her into the pet carrier lol.


Oh dear, what's wrong with her?


----------



## Shell195

I know Eileen thats why I reminded you, I knew you would be worried about him. Sadly he isnt fighting as hes letting the vets and nurses do what ever they want without so much as a hiss which isnt him at all  Do ypu remember me telling you about Tabitha and Sunny the other 2 Siamese that came in with Sid? Tabitha was pts under very similar circumstances she just gave up, I cant think what it could be genetically or if its even the same illness but its very worrying 
I will ring them later to see if hes improved at all, Fozzy(vet) said he would give him until the weekend to see if he can get him better but if not then in my heart I know I only have one option left


----------



## feorag

I couldn't think of anything genetic either, but bad breeding certainly doesn't help these little critters. He's obviously had a lot of stress in his life before you took him and that wouldn't have helped either.

I do hope he starts fighting soon, as obviously the sooner he starts, the better his chances, but it does sound like he's being a typical siamese and I don't want to put the rest into words! :sad:

I would agree that if there's no change by the weekend, then you have an awful decision to make.


----------



## Amalthea

I wonder why it is that siamese cats do that... 

How cute is this little guy?

Preloved | odd eyed white male sphynx for sale in Kings Lynn, Cambs, UK


----------



## geckodelta

feorag said:


> Oh bugger Shell! I read that and my heart dropped, but then I got so involved in the lily question I totally forgot to post about Sidney - I'm really sorry cos you know I'd be worried about him and you! :blush:
> 
> I think that all sounds pretty frightening to be honest - you know of course that the breeder wasn't a good breeder, so you don't know his genetic history, but to be honest it sounds less than hopeful at the minute! :sad:
> 
> Fingers crossed he's a rare Siamese who will fight for his life and not just give up!
> 
> I believe that's right Jen, but like Shell I won't have them in the house, cos I won't take the risk.
> 
> If you've caught it early and she's eating then she can go on Fortekorc and that will help the kidneys to work, but I'm curious how the vet knows they've caught it pretty early on?
> 
> :lol2: At you Katie, being so stiff from sleeping on the floor and Phoenix being fine!
> 
> However, so pleased that she's OK this morning.
> 
> Oh dear, what's wrong with her?


I really don't know, I will ask her tonight and see what she says, my other cats results came back ok so I'm pretty happy about that, still going to keep an eye on her though.. 
Thanks for your help guys
Callum


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I wonder why it is that siamese cats do that...
> 
> How cute is this little guy?
> 
> Preloved | odd eyed white male sphynx for sale in Kings Lynn, Cambs, UK


I wish I knew Jen - one of the few exceptions that I know of was Charlie, who you know was hospitalised for 3 months while the vet tried to save one of his hind legs - he never gave up! 

But it's just too common in the breed.

That's a pretty faced cat, but I think it's unusual for odd eyed cats to be born deaf - what do you think Shell?



geckodelta said:


> I really don't know, I will ask her tonight and see what she says, my other cats results came back ok so I'm pretty happy about that, still going to keep an eye on her though..
> Thanks for your help guys
> Callum


You're more than welcome. I would ask your vet how advanced she thinks the kidney disease is though - it would be shame to fight for your cat and put her through all that if she didn't at least have a quality of life afterwards. :sad:

Shell, something to cheer you up a bit! Sleeping sphynx kitten! www.groovysphynx.com Tracy Hosfelt Tracy Hoss - YouTube


----------



## geckodelta

feorag said:


> I wish I knew Jen - one of the few exceptions that I know of was Charlie, who you know was hospitalised for 3 months while the vet tried to save one of his hind legs - he never gave up!
> 
> But it's just too common in the breed.
> 
> That's a pretty faced cat, but I think it's unusual for odd eyed cats to be born deaf - what do you think Shell?
> 
> You're more than welcome. I would ask your vet how advanced she thinks the kidney disease is though - it would be shame to fight for your cat and put her through all that if she didn't at least have a quality of life afterwards. :sad:
> 
> Shell, something to cheer you up a bit! Sleeping sphynx kitten! www.groovysphynx.com Tracy Hosfelt Tracy Hoss - YouTube


:lol2: Thats so cute!


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> Oh dear, what's wrong with her?


She's got a loose canine tooth and the vet said it's unusual for a cat to have a top canine tooth loose which isn't broken/damaged, also her back teeth are quite bad with tartar and sore gums, she's booken in for tomorrow morning.


----------



## feorag

AilsaM said:


> She's got a loose canine tooth and the vet said it's unusual for a cat to have a top canine tooth loose which isn't broken/damaged, also her back teeth are quite bad with tartar and sore gums, she's booken in for tomorrow morning.


Ah, I see! Good luck for tomorrow then!

Why do I luvs my Wee Jeemy???

Here's why! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ee-jeemy-attempts-impossible.html#post9663625


----------



## Shell195

Cute Sphynx kitten:flrt: I love the odd eyed nekkid but like Eileen said its very unusual to be deaf in both ears.

Still no positive news on Sydney. he rained his sight last night but it was gone again this morning  They say he is now settled and has stopped crashing round his pen and is starting to eat and drink. The vet has put him on treatment for Toxoplasmosis and a central nervous system infection plus steroids and a drip. The nurses say hes happt to be stroked but i think thats because he cant see them approach him as thats when he panicked, he was fine if you stroked him without him seeing you  Siamese are awful for giving up as the vet reminded me but I already knew that:bash: All I can do is hope and pray he recovers his sight at the minute as thats all Ive got left  a blind cat is bad enough but a blind extremely nervous cat is totally unthinkable and I wouldnt put him through that as much as it will hurt me 

I also had Kissa pts this afternoon, she did indeed have a stomach tumour, RIP little dup x


----------



## AilsaM

feorag said:


> Ah, I see! Good luck for tomorrow then!
> 
> Why do I luvs my Wee Jeemy???
> 
> Here's why! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ee-jeemy-attempts-impossible.html#post9663625


Thanks am a bit worried about her going through an op, I seen your video and though am not a fan of rats I did go aww how cute lol.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Still no positive news on Sydney. he rained his sight last night but it was gone again this morning  They say he is now settled and has stopped crashing round his pen and is starting to eat and drink. The vet has put him on treatment for Toxoplasmosis and a central nervous system infection plus steroids and a drip. The nurses say hes happt to be stroked but i think thats because he cant see them approach him as thats when he panicked, he was fine if you stroked him without him seeing you  Siamese are awful for giving up as the vet reminded me but I already knew that:bash: All I can do is hope and pray he recovers his sight at the minute as thats all Ive got left  a blind cat is bad enough but a blind extremely nervous cat is totally unthinkable and I wouldnt put him through that as much as it will hurt me
> 
> I also had Kissa pts this afternoon, she did indeed have a stomach tumour, RIP little dup x


Aw Shell - what a time you're having - worried sick about Sidney and having to get Kissa pts today! :sad:

If prayers will help - he'll make it cos I'm praying for him! Not that "him upstairs" has answered any of my other prayers :roll: but it doesn't hurt to try! :lol:



AilsaM said:


> Thanks am a bit worried about her going through an op, I seen your video and though am not a fan of rats I did go aww how cute lol.


It's always worrying when any of our pets have to have an anaesthetic because we never quite know, so your worry is totally understandable.

Unfortunately I just have this *thing* about little furry critters! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

I keep wanting to throw this box away but until I can get another one it stays as the animals love to sit on it and look outside 

How green do the flags look *lol*(they arent actually luminous in real life haha)


----------



## feorag

Oh I love that picture! :flrt:

There's just something about standing behind a critter that is staring fixedly at something that just makes my heart do a little jump! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone

Shell I am so sorry you are having such an awful time with the animals:grouphug: and I hope you little man makes a full recovery I know just how much you care and love your fur babies. i do wish the vets at times would not state the obvious :bash: that you already know but I suppose it is part of their job.

I am now under the impression the hospital is trying to kill me with antibiotics lol now on four lots all of which cause the dreaded diarorhea (sp) and aqt least two lots counteract and affect other meds I am on so I have had to stop them. So back to square one in some respects but drs in next few days should help, one problem their my diabetic doctor is about to retire in june and my diabetic nurse at the end of this month as I found out today lol so much for having specialised drs and nurses in gps' surgerys lol. HAving said that I do feel a bit more cheerful and did try to give Glyn an ice valentines day he did manage to get one course of his three course meal as the starter which should of taken 1 hour a 10 mins to defrost cause i cheated and bought it redy made for once didnt defrost and after the main caourse of Pheasant wellington roast potatoes and parsnips brocolli and cauliflower and carrots he was too full for dessert lol od key lime pie. He did buy me a lovely card and wrote me a poem which made my day, he is a hopeless romantic lol but I does love him lots.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Shell, I so hope Sidney pulls through, & that he defies the Siamese sissy syndrome.


----------



## feorag

I'm so sorry to hear that your meds are affecting you so badly Sammy, just when we all thought things were looking up for you!

Glad though that you enjoyed Valentine's day - i could have come for tea and eaten what Glyn didn't want if you'd asked me!!! :lol2:

Colin SSS is indeed the terrible scourge of the Siamese!


----------



## sammy1969

YOu would of been most welcome Eileen too there was as usual loads left over as i am so used to cooking for six since i was a child so never register the amont i am preparing so bubble and squeek is on the menu for tomorrow lol as we just had a sandwich for today lol an the cats get a treat of prawns too lol


----------



## sammy1969

Ok have come to thte conclusion watchng ghost hunters before bed is not such a good idea especially when they catch what could be true proof of paranormal phenomena in homes and prisons lol and a beaded dragon decides to launch at the glass at the front ofher viv I have just ermm well you know lol


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Ok have come to thte conclusion watchng ghost hunters before bed is not such a good idea especially when they catch what could be true proof of paranormal phenomena in homes and prisons lol and a beaded dragon decides to launch at the glass at the front ofher viv I have just ermm well you know lol


:lol2:

Well Monty, myself and my face paints are off in 15 minutes to our local garden centre to fundraise for The Sanctuary. We'll be there until about 4:30 and back again tomorrow - so a busy day looms!


----------



## Shell195

Sydney has regained some vision, the vets not sure his brain can process the information but he now reacts to light and movement:2thumb: Hes still keeping him dripped but hes eating well and if he continues like he is doing he can come home tomorrow as long as hes caged :flrt: Sounds much better than yesterday:2thumb:
The vet did say he was very squinty but he was normally like that anyway.


----------



## Amalthea

Great news, Shell!!! Hopefully he continues to improve!!


----------



## sammy1969

Morning everyone Eileen have a good day face painting 

Shell that is great news I have everything crossed for you hun


----------



## AilsaM

Morning folks, just thought I'd tell you all Amber my cat is now in the safe hands of the vet, was hoping to have her home soon but when I phoned the vet they said an emergency came in so she's not had her op yet, will phone again in a few hours, my poor baby she wont be happy.


----------



## sammy1969

I am sure she wil be fine and you will have her home soon.


----------



## AilsaM

Just phoned the vet and she's had her op and is now sleeping it of, she had to have 3 teeth removed and am going to pick her up later to give her some time to sleep, the vets are open till 7pm so it's fine.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Some positive news about Sidney there Shell. Lets hope he keeps moving in that direction, & then he can come home again.


----------



## sammy1969

AilsaM said:


> Just phoned the vet and she's had her op and is now sleeping it of, she had to have 3 teeth removed and am going to pick her up later to give her some time to sleep, the vets are open till 7pm so it's fine.


GLad she is ok hun she will bounce back once she is home


----------



## AilsaM

sammy1969 said:


> GLad she is ok hun she will bounce back once she is home


Yeah I hope so, I feel bad for putting her through all that, daft I know as it needed done but you still feel bad, am like I just want my wee baby home.


----------



## sammy1969

We all know that feeling it is natural honestly


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Sydney has regained some vision, the vets not sure his brain can process the information but he now reacts to light and movement:2thumb: Hes still keeping him dripped but hes eating well and if he continues like he is doing he can come home tomorrow as long as hes caged :flrt: Sounds much better than yesterday:2thumb:
> The vet did say he was very squinty but he was normally like that anyway.


That's a bit better news than you had Shell! :2thumb:

Hope you can get him home tomorrow, cos I'm sure he'll at least be a bit more relaxed at home than in the surgery.



AilsaM said:


> Just phoned the vet and she's had her op and is now sleeping it of, she had to have 3 teeth removed and am going to pick her up later to give her some time to sleep, the vets are open till 7pm so it's fine.


Aw, bless her - good she came through the anaesthetic - it's such a worry!


----------



## AilsaM

Amber is now home where she belongs, she's had some soft food to eat which am happy about & she's now looking to find somewhere she can sleep, she's a bit unsettled & my other cat Chloe was a pain in the bum because Amber got soft food and she never lol.


----------



## sammy1969

At what age do kittens get their adult teeth as Loki seems to be going through a phase of chewing everything?


----------



## Shell195

*Sydney update*

He is bright, eating well and keeps pulling his catheter out, the vets are now having to use a towel when they treat him as hes become feisty, sounds like my boy is definately feeling better:no1:
He hissed and spat at them too:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

THat has to be the best news you have heard yet Shell. I am so glad to hear he is slowly getting back to his old self and I hope his recovery continues in the same vain


----------



## Amalthea

Fantastic news! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Its still a mystery as to what caused it though as what if it happens again !!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> He is bright, eating well and keeps pulling his catheter out, the vets are now having to use a towel when they treat him as hes become feisty, sounds like my boy is definately feeling better:no1:
> He hissed and spat at them too:flrt:


brilliant news :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

What is it with people!!! 

Took Yuri out for a walk tonight, got to tempt him with kibble every 5-10 yards as he is unsure on way out, been making him sit and stay at road crossings (on the lead) then you get some @£%[email protected]$% in a @£[email protected]£$ van tooting the horn trying to scare him! Annoyed me but Yuri never even noticed. It's good for him anyway horns are socialisation but still pissed me off, makes you wonder what goes on in people heads.


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> At what age do kittens get their adult teeth as Loki seems to be going through a phase of chewing everything?


They start losing their baby teeth when they're about 3-4 months old and should have their full set of adult teeth when they're about 7 months old Sammy.



Shell195 said:


> He is bright, eating well and keeps pulling his catheter out, the vets are now having to use a towel when they treat him as hes become feisty, sounds like my boy is definately feeling better:no1:
> He hissed and spat at them too:flrt:


that sounds more like our Sidney! :2thumb: 

But I can understand you worrying about not knowing the cause so not knowing if it might happen again! :sad:



DavieB said:


> What is it with people!!!
> 
> Took Yuri out for a walk tonight, got to tempt him with kibble every 5-10 yards as he is unsure on way out, been making him sit and stay at road crossings (on the lead) then you get some @£%[email protected]$% in a @£[email protected]£$ van tooting the horn trying to scare him! Annoyed me but Yuri never even noticed. It's good for him anyway horns are socialisation but still pissed me off, makes you wonder what goes on in people heads.


That's cos there are loads of "Willy Wonkers" out there Dave! :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Eileen Ermm I wonder what his game is lol as he is now ten months roughly they were April Fools kittens lol. These past few days he has been trying to chew anything and everything, chairs, ornaments, shelves I have checked his mouth and cant see anything untoward do they go through chewing stages lol like dogs


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> What is it with people!!!
> 
> Took Yuri out for a walk tonight, got to tempt him with kibble every 5-10 yards as he is unsure on way out, been making him sit and stay at road crossings (on the lead) then you get some @£%[email protected]$% in a @£[email protected]£$ van tooting the horn trying to scare him! Annoyed me but Yuri never even noticed. It's good for him anyway horns are socialisation but still pissed me off, makes you wonder what goes on in people heads.


Because Dave, some people haven't got the sense they were born with! :bash:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - I'm off in 10 minutes to the garden centre once again!

Sammy, some of my cats have also chewed - they seemed to like sitting on a piece of furniture and chewing the corner! :bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Glad to hear Sydney is improving Shell.

Sam, Phoenix has a bed side table that she insists on chewing the corner of...no other furniture just that one...bizarre.

Just back from the vets with little miss. Saw the nurse as vet was in emergency surgery. Nurse said the wound looks fantastic, and providing there are no issues they'll see us on the 28th to get the stitches out. First thing she asked after looking at it was 'so have you figured out how to keep a naughty tortie calm yet?' I just laughed and said no, pretty sure it's an impossible task. Apparently her cat is a torty girl and was a swine after she was spayed. Touch wood so far Phoenix hasn't been to bad. Can't open up the rest of the house for her though as it's like she's been given ecstasy she just starts running and jumping like a lunatic!

So hopefully she behaves with the stitches and we'll go in on the 28th which is two days before scan day!


----------



## Shell195

Picked Sydney up tonight. Hes not the same cat he was, he walks a bit oddly and was busy rushing round rubbing up against all the other cats(that bits normal) he also lets us stroke him without any fear which isnt him at all  I also got his favourite pipe cleaner which he totally ignored although he ate all his chicken. The vet is treating him for a toxoplasmosis systemic infection which although very rare can happen as well as a central nervous infection. Sadly he cant actually find out what is up with him but is covering the most likely infections and he said he was improving all the time.....
Get well soon Sydney, I want my hissy, spitty, feisty boy back!


----------



## feorag

Well at least you've got him home and he's functioning, which is something I wouldn't have given you diddleysquat for a couple of days ago!

I so hope that the problem has been an infection and that he does continue to get better. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Shell, Im glad Sidney is home again, but it must be worrying that he isn't as he was before all this. Maybe time will bring him back to you. Fingers crossed.

We have been out to our friend's wedding party tonight. It was lovely, though the bar was very pricey!


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

How's Sidney this morning shell - any improvement? It must be a bit like walking on eggshells at the minute - I bet you didn't want to get up this morning and see him.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> How's Sidney this morning shell - any improvement? It must be a bit like walking on eggshells at the minute - I bet you didn't want to get up this morning and see him.


 

Its quite wierd to see him the way he is. Steve took the dogs down this morning and brought me a brew up leaving the bedroom open. Sydney comes in shouting as he does but was quite happy to be stroked and scratched(no purring though) He managed to jump from the drawers onto the wardrobe but getting down he was very clumsy and at one point I had to leap out of bed and shove him back up as he slipped. Ive given him his tablets but he managed to bite down on my thumb with his back teeth. He has eaten well this morning but seems to be drinking a lot of water and paces a lot. Im not sure if he will ever recover properly but he does look happy being back home, which is the main thing. He still isnt reacting to his pipecleaner, Im not sure if he cant see it properly or if he chooses to ignore it as usually he would kill for it. This isnt the normal Sydney which is quite worrying


----------



## feorag

Hmmm.... I see what you mean. It's good that he's even attempted to jump on the wardrobe, especially if his vision is impaired, but sad that he's not right. Still if he can adapt, that won't stop him being happy in his life and that's good. it's worrying though not to know what caused it! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

It sounds like there is some improvement in Sidney Shell. Hopefully he'll improve even more.

We've been out for a meal with Clark's mum, who's up here for the weekend, & his 2 other brothers.


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like Sydney is getting better, but it's definitely worrying.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> It sounds like there is some improvement in Sidney Shell. Hopefully he'll improve even more.
> 
> We've been out for a meal with Clark's mum, who's up here for the weekend, & his 2 other brothers.


Get you two - you sociable pair!!! :lol2:

Well I finally got the little table to sit the exo-terra on, to raise it above the height of the settee so I can sit and watch my new little critters when they arrive, so it's now in situ, the heat mat and thermo are on so we can keep an eye on the heat - although I do need to buy a thermoment! :blush:

I sent Barry into the loft to bring down the box with Harry's jungle pen decorations in it, cos I remember I'd bought loads of leaves etc to create the jungle and there are loads of silk and plastic plants in it, so I can recreate them. I bought a willow trellis from the garden centre and Barry has cut that in half and it's now lining both side walls as a climbing frame. Bought 3 pieces reptile wood and Barry has joined them together to make a sort of 'tree' cos I'm frightened at the minute to go and get wood from a wood, cos without the leaves I can't tell which tree is which (apart from silver birch), so I'll wait until summer and then we can find a suitable tree, bake the wood and use that as an alternative. 

Now all we need is to put some sisal rope around for climbing on, as that's also in the loft and hang my coconut and bird nest and climbing things, get the substrate in and we're ready for the critters. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We try to be social Eileen, :lol2:

Isn't it exciting when getting new criitters? I still feel like a kid when getting ready for new pets.


----------



## feorag

:lol2:

I love getting new critters! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hey peeps  I know this is the cat thread but can I just show my handsome chap off :flrt:

I am not normally a pic guy but I couldnt let this one pass.








:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey peeps  I know this is the cat thread but can I just show my handsome chap off :flrt:
> 
> I am not normally a pic guy but I couldnt let this one pass.
> image
> :2thumb:


He looks great Shaun, its nice to see an Iguana being taken care of properly! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> He looks great Shaun, its nice to see an Iguana being taken care of properly! :2thumb:


 
Thanks Colin  appreciated muchy.: victory: I love him to peices.


----------



## feorag

I agree and don't apologise for putting up his picture - we put all sorts of photographs on here - they don't have to be cats you know!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> I agree and don't apologise for putting up his picture - we put all sorts of photographs on here - they don't have to be cats you know!


thansk eileen  I am chuffed with all the progress he has made since he came here, he has his own fridge too :gasp: can you beleive that!
I got him it because everyone kept complaining there was never no room in the fridge for other stuff, but he is a growing iggy :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> thansk eileen  I am chuffed with all the progress he has made since he came here, he has his own fridge too :gasp: can you beleive that!
> I got him it because everyone kept complaining there was never no room in the fridge for other stuff, but he is a growing iggy :lol2:


Very spoilt indeed!

We are at a dog show in Manchester tomorrow, only showing Dexter though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Very spoilt indeed!
> 
> We are at a dog show in Manchester tomorrow, only showing Dexter though.


 
awww cool  good luck with that. Dexter is an awesome name too. sounds like a fun day for you all.: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

What a handsome iggy!! :flrt:

Good luck at the show today, Col!! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Our Igs both have the same feeding bowl Sal...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Our Igs both have the same feeding bowl Sal...


 
cool I thought you only had one? lol.
I must have missed something somewhere.:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Good luck at Manchester today colin - hope Dexter continues his good behaviour.


----------



## lovemysnakes

hi everyone! wow, its been a long time since ive been on this forum and ive actually missed it! 

i now have a beautiful little tom called oscar and hes bought me so much joy and comfort i wanted to share it all with you. 

Im not totally sure of his breed but im calling him a tabby. he was given to me as his prearranged forver home fell through so i feel very lucky. 

i wanted to ask if anyone has had any fortune with toilet training their kitties? 
i have already started to raise the litter try next to the toilet and hes doing just great with that (no complaints from him ) and he seems to enjoy his adventures on the toilet seat - especially when im sitting on it! lol.


----------



## DavieB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> cool I thought you only had one? lol.
> I must have missed something somewhere.:lol2:


Ours as in yours and mine... :lol2: maybe could have wrote my ig has the same bowl.

Just back from an emergency vet appointment, Yuri had grown an abscess which had doubled in size since yesterday. We originally thought it was his vaccination site, but it seemed a little high, so we had phoned on friday and were told it would be fine. Lump was the size of the palm of my hand when I got up this morning, phohed vet they tried to put me off until Monday I insisted and they agreed it needed seen. 

They drained >20ml of fluid from it, he is on anti-biotics and anti inflammotories/ painkillers. and has another appointment on Tuesday to check on it. 

Yuri wasn't even showing any signs of pain vet reckons there would have been constant pressure there though. 

Vet waived the call out and examination fee, was only charged for the meds, they reckon the vaccine firm will pay the examination and call out fee, whatever the case I don't have to.


----------



## feorag

Sadly vaccination site problems are more common than you might think, Dave, but good on you for insisting that you saw a vet today. I do wish vets wouldn't over-ride an owner's anxiety, when the owner is looking at the animal and the vet isn't!

Abscesses are nasty things and can poison the system if left too long.

It is a long time since I've seen LovemySnakes on the forum. Lovely little kitten and definitely looks like a tabby.

I've never toilet trained a cat, I did start, but didn't continue. As I understood it at the time you had to put a toilet seat over the litter tray to encourage the cat to 'see' a toilet seat as part of their litter tray and start increasing the height until it was almost the height of the your toilet seat and then take it away. There is, however, now a proper toilet seat to put on your toilet for the cat to use. I remember Shell posting a link to it a while ago, she'll know where it is and will probably post it again when she comes on line.


----------



## lovemysnakes

feorag said:


> Sadly vaccination site problems are more common than you might think, Dave, but good on you for insisting that you saw a vet today. I do wish vets wouldn't over-ride an owner's anxiety, when the owner is looking at the animal and the vet isn't!
> 
> Abscesses are nasty things and can poison the system if left too long.
> 
> It is a long time since I've seen LovemySnakes on the forum. Lovely little kitten and definitely looks like a tabby.
> 
> I've never toilet trained a cat, I did start, but didn't continue. As I understood it at the time you had to put a toilet seat over the litter tray to encourage the cat to 'see' a toilet seat as part of their litter tray and start increasing the height until it was almost the height of the your toilet seat and then take it away. There is, however, now a proper toilet seat to put on your toilet for the cat to use. I remember Shell posting a link to it a while ago, she'll know where it is and will probably post it again when she comes on line.


 
hi, thanks for your reply 
theres the litter kwitter and citicat type things which are toilet training aids. i think im just going to stick with my current method and try save the money but its always an option if it doesnt work out long term. i wonder if it is the same thing. 

i wouldnt want to stress oscar, it something he does at his own pace and if ultimatley he loves his litter box then so be it lol. 

does anyone use any sort of exercise machine for their indoor cats? ive seen cat wheels like giant rodent wheels and cats using tredmills though my flat is pretty oscar friendly as there are high shelves, plenty of stairs etc for him to run around, jump and climb when wanting to exert some energy and im always playing with him.

sorry to hear that kitty had an absecess and hope uri is feeling much better soon. pleased vets wavered the fees and lets hope he doesnt have this reaction to vaccines again, if indeed it was the vaccine. 

oscar had his first one and it was a bit swollen and hot around the injection site but this settled by the next day, he had loose stools too so i just kept encouraging him to drink water - which is some mean feet! he drinks best from the bath tub! lol will invest in water fountain for him soon and theres always his kitty milk which he adores and putting extra water in his food. 

oh and i didnt quite expect him to be so very gentle with the rabbits, very pleased 

would love to hear more about other peoples cats and kitten development.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Ours as in yours and mine... :lol2: maybe could have wrote my ig has the same bowl.
> 
> Just back from an emergency vet appointment, Yuri had grown an abscess which had doubled in size since yesterday. We originally thought it was his vaccination site, but it seemed a little high, so we had phoned on friday and were told it would be fine. Lump was the size of the palm of my hand when I got up this morning, phohed vet they tried to put me off until Monday I insisted and they agreed it needed seen.
> 
> They drained >20ml of fluid from it, he is on anti-biotics and anti inflammotories/ painkillers. and has another appointment on Tuesday to check on it.
> 
> Yuri wasn't even showing any signs of pain vet reckons there would have been constant pressure there though.
> 
> Vet waived the call out and examination fee, was only charged for the meds, they reckon the vaccine firm will pay the examination and call out fee, whatever the case I don't have to.


Oh right yeah I see where your comming from with the bowls, thats just a typical early morning misread for me.:lol2:
Eeeek sorry to hear that mate, glad yuri was seen and you insisted, I hope all goes well 


Amalthea said:


> What a handsome iggy!! :flrt:
> 
> Good luck at the show today, Col!! :2thumb:


Thanks hun x





lovemysnakes said:


> hi everyone! wow, its been a long time since ive been on this forum and ive actually missed it!
> 
> i now have a beautiful little tom called oscar and hes bought me so much joy and comfort i wanted to share it all with you.
> 
> Im not totally sure of his breed but im calling him a tabby. he was given to me as his prearranged forver home fell through so i feel very lucky.
> 
> i wanted to ask if anyone has had any fortune with toilet training their kitties?
> i have already started to raise the litter try next to the toilet and hes doing just great with that (no complaints from him ) and he seems to enjoy his adventures on the toilet seat - especially when im sitting on it! lol.
> image


 
Ems he is lush, your so lucky


----------



## Amalthea

I think Gary and I have decided on baby names


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I think Gary and I have decided on baby names



Lucky you. We've had girls names picked out for years, but boy names just aren't coming. Everything I like he doesn't and vice versa. I like more unusual names or really traditional (bit of a juxtaposition).


----------



## feorag

lovemysnakes said:


> sorry to hear that kitty had an absecess and hope uri is feeling much better soon. pleased vets wavered the fees and lets hope he doesnt have this reaction to vaccines again, if indeed it was the vaccine.


:lol2: You weren't to know this as you've been absent for a while, but Yuri is about as far removed as you can get from a pretty wee cat, certainly in terms of size - he's a Russian Black Terrier and is gonna be a big bugga when he's fully grown.



Amalthea said:


> I think Gary and I have decided on baby names


And are you going to share??


----------



## Amalthea

I've had a girl's name picked out for ages, but I was struggling with a boy's name. Gary wasn't helping me come up with names, but he likes what I chose 

Not decided if I'm gonna share yet or not


----------



## DavieB

lovemysnakes said:


> sorry to hear that kitty had an absecess and hope uri is feeling much better soon. pleased vets wavered the fees and lets hope he doesnt have this reaction to vaccines again, if indeed it was the vaccine.


Yuri is doing perfect. lumps not going down, but it is leaking a little so I'd imagine the anti biotics are working and softening the mucus. He's neither up nor down just a slight temperature. been wiping him eith a warm wet cloth just to keep it clean. Hopefully the vet is right and it was the vaaccine, sure they wouldnt have waived the fee if they thought otherwise saved me £100 including call out fee and examination lol. 

Nathan and David are the 2 best best boys names Amalthea. My surnames not bad either lol Bruce. (my boys name is Nathan)


----------



## Amalthea

Haha! None of those are on my short list 

Glad to hear Yuri is doing well


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Not decided if I'm gonna share yet or not


:lol2: Your prerogative of course!


----------



## Amalthea

I probably will. I'm crap at keeping quiet when it is exciting :lol:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I probably will. I'm crap at keeping quiet when it is exciting :lol:


I've noticed! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Ive not been about but it was my full sanctuary day and we had a trustees meeting then Ive been trying to get more votes for this stupid fb thing :lol2: Sydney seems a little better and gave me cuddles in bed this morning:gasp:

Gorgeous Iggy, I miss mine 

Dave sorry to hear about your poor pups abscess 

Cute tabby kitten, let us know how you get on with toilet training him

Col how did Dexter get on at the show?

Jen you cant tell us you have thought of names and not spill:whistling2:

Hi Eileen 

I hope I havent missed anybody out x


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone and :lol2: at Shell!

I'm meeting Anyday Anne for lunch today, but that's my only commitment so far this week until I pick the children up from school on Thursday. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I am currently sitting in a hospital bed... Went to ask the midwife about the hip pain I get when I am sleeping, she wanted to listen to the baby's heartbeat. Couldn't find it. Sent me for an emergency scan. There's no heart beat.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I am currently sitting in a hospital bed... Went to ask the midwife about the hip pain I get when I am sleeping, she wanted to listen to the baby's heartbeat. Couldn't find it. Sent me for an emergency scan. There's no heart beat.



OMG Jen I'm so unbelievably sorry. I don't know what to say. Huge hugs to you and Gary


----------



## ami_j

my thoughts are with you and Gary x Hugs for you both


----------



## Nix

Jen, saw your Mum's post on FB. Hugs all round hun. Nothing I can do to help I know but if you want an ear you know where I am x


----------



## DavieB

Sorry Jen. Thoughts are with you both. Can't begin to imagine how you feel.


----------



## feorag

Oh Jen!!! :sad: How absolutely awful for you, especially having got past the first 3 months, which is often the most vulnerable time!!!

I know there's nothing at all i can say that will help you at the minute, but do know that my thoughts are with you and Gary at this godawful time.


----------



## Shell195

Jen I couldnt believe what Ive just read on FB. Im so, so sorry,I cant imagine what you are feeling right now. Much love and huge hugs to you both xxxxxxx


----------



## Amalthea

Thank you... I'm just so lost.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thank you... I'm just so lost.


 
:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thank you... I'm just so lost.


I'm sure you are. I count myself extremely lucky not to have experienced this, but I know many people who have, including Elise and it is soul destroying - you will never lose that "what might have been" feeling, even if you were to go on and have a houseful of children. :sad:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

((hugs)) so sorry hun x thinking of you all.


----------



## Shell195

I was going to update on Sydney earlier then I heard the very sad news 


He seems to be getting more like his old self and it took Sophie and I to pin him down for his tablets this morning, last day tomorrow. Hes now running and hissing if I approach him which is much more normal so I think hes on the mend


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen & Gary, sending lots of love your way, I couldn't believe it when I read what your mum had written on FB xxx

Shell, glad to hear Sidney is acting more like his old self again.

Dexter showed his little heart out on Sunday, but there were 8 dogs in his class, & he was placed VHC (5th). He should really have got 2nd or 3rd I thought, but the judge seemed to be 'facey' & the person who won every class was her friend. :devil:


----------



## feorag

That's really great news Shell - I so hope it's been a one-off and that her's back to normal after he finishes his tablets.

Colin, shame about Dexter, but delighted that he showed himself off well! Unfortunately you can never win with 'face judges'


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That's really great news Shell - I so hope it's been a one-off and that her's back to normal after he finishes his tablets.
> 
> Colin, shame about Dexter, but delighted that he showed himself off well! Unfortunately you can never win with 'face judges'


We are at Blackpool & Fylde Toy Dog Society open show next Sunday, & the week after we're at Northern Counties Chihuahua Club open show, so we'll see how he does at those.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Jen, how are you this morning?

That was the one thing I missed when I started showing cats, compared to when I'd shown dogs. Cats shows tend to be all championship shows - there are very few exemption or sanction shows. New clubs have to hold these, but they are usually seen as a move to build up to championship status. And of course we are not allowed to show within 13 days of another show, so that restricted us a lot too.


----------



## Esarosa

Morning all.

Showing is something I've always liked the idea of but is a little tricky with no transport or pedigrees. Although I realise some shows have moggy friendly classes.

Hope Jen and Gary are faring up okay, well as well as can be expected. Will sends his love to you both and man hugs to Gary.

Shell great news about Sydney is he carrying on with his improvements today?

Col & Clark, gz on Dexter showing so well. Shame the judge was a bit biased. What's happening in regards to the two little madams and showing?


----------



## feorag

All cat shows included non-pedigree classes. Many years ago when there was more money around, you did better winning with your non-pedigree than you did with your pedigree!!! All non-pedigree classes used to be sponsored by Whiskas and every cat that entered the Whiskas Classes and won their class got a case of Whiskas - if they went best overall non-pedigree they won another 3 cases and if they went to the Supreme Show, every owner got a free lunch, every class winner got an exclusive gift (usually pottery or glass) and the winners won a years supply of Whiskas!!

Us pedigree winners got a rosette!

It's a pity you didn't have transport just to get to Nissan on the A19 cos our show schedule is about to come out for our show at the end of May.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> All cat shows included non-pedigree classes. Many years ago when there was more money around, you did better winning with your non-pedigree than you did with your pedigree!!! All non-pedigree classes used to be sponsored by Whiskas and every cat that entered the Whiskas Classes and won their class got a case of Whiskas - if they went best overall non-pedigree they won another 3 cases and if they went to the Supreme Show, every owner got a free lunch, every class winner got an exclusive gift (usually pottery or glass) and the winners won a years supply of Whiskas!!
> 
> Us pedigree winners got a rosette!
> 
> It's a pity you didn't have transport just to get to Nissan on the A19 cos our show schedule is about to come out for our show at the end of May.


Will is currently taking driving lessons, so hopefully we'll have a car at some point before the year is out. Fingers crossed anyways, as it would make things a damn sight easier for us both. Especially trying to visit my family who are all still down Lancashire/Manchester way. Atm I can only go down alone as he stays here with the cats, a car would mean we could get down see everyone and get back in good time for the animals if needed (ie Grandma couldn't pop in). Plus trains are a pain in the neck, or so I've found lately!

Forever cancelled or rescheduled due to wiring being stolen. Then you get on a train and it's over packed and crowded..and I don't do well in spaces like that at all. Freaks me out. Went on the London underground after a concert a few years back and passed out...great early impression to make on Will!


----------



## feorag

Being claustrophobic like that isn't fun. Kim, my boss, got trapped in a lift in Nairobi when they were out there working with wildlife and since then she cannot be in an enclosed space. She would climb the stairs to the top of the Empire State Building rather than get in the lift.

If she's in a theatre she has to be on the end of a row - we all went to see Cats and I could only get seats in the middle of the row and she didn't manage to stay there in time to even see the start :gasp: She started panicking as soon as the people next to us sat down and she was hemmed in.


----------



## Esarosa

See I'm not that bad in small spaces, it's the over crowding that makes me freak out.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Showing is something I've always liked the idea of but is a little tricky with no transport or pedigrees. Although I realise some shows have moggy friendly classes.
> 
> Hope Jen and Gary are faring up okay, well as well as can be expected. Will sends his love to you both and man hugs to Gary.
> 
> Shell great news about Sydney is he carrying on with his improvements today?
> 
> *Col & Clark, gz on Dexter showing so well. Shame the judge was a bit biased. What's happening in regards to the two little madams and showing*?


Hey Kim, we don't show Lolly, as although she has a great front end, her back end is a bit over-angulated & her tail isn't high-set enough & is too thin. We are retiring Indy's show career after she's been to Crufts on Thursday 8th March, as her head & eyes aren't quality enough anymore really. We know we'll get nowhere at rifts with her, but at least we can say she qualified & was shown at the largest dog show in the world! We are concentrating on Dexter now, as he has great potential for great things. And we'll hopefully get some nice puppies from the girls in late Summer.


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Kim, we don't show Lolly, as although she has a great front end, her back end is a bit over-angulated & her tail isn't high-set enough & is too thin. We are retiring Indy's show career after she's been to Crufts on Thursday 8th March, as her head & eyes aren't quality enough anymore really. We know we'll get nowhere at rifts with her, but at least we can say she qualified & was shown at the largest dog show in the world! We are concentrating on Dexter now, as he has great potential for great things. And we'll hopefully get some nice puppies from the girls in late Summer.



Ah fair enough  Puppies *Squeel* P.s. Who's Kim :whistling2: ^ Katie :razz:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Ah fair enough  Puppies *Squeel* P.s. Who's Kim :whistling2: ^ Katie :razz:


:lol2: Oops, sorry Katie, mental cock-up..... at least I got the first letter right!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> ..... at least I got the first letter right!


:gasp: That's exactly what I do, but it's my age that causes it - what's your excuse! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :gasp: That's exactly what I do, but it's my age that causes it - what's your excuse! :lol2:


My excuse is ........................ erm, my brain not wanting to play Edith.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Any excuse does Carl!


----------



## Amalthea

Just packed for the hospital... Not how it was meant to be.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Just packed for the hospital... Not how it was meant to be.


Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Just packed for the hospital... Not how it was meant to be.


Are they going to do a d&c Jen? :sad:

I just know when Elise lost her two and Emma lost her 14 they had to go home and wait to give birth to the dead foetus, although I seem to recall that the last twice Emma demanded that they do a d&c to stop her having to go through it all again.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Some pics of Dexter I took the other day.

I love this one!



















Dexter asleep with his best buddy, Daisy the Boston terrier










And finally, all 3 Chihuahuas together


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Some pics of Dexter I took the other day.
> 
> I love this one!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Dexter asleep with his best buddy, Daisy the Boston terrier
> 
> image
> 
> And finally, all 3 Chihuahuas together
> 
> image


 
Great pics:flrt:

Jen, thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amalthea

I don't know what d&c is.. ? I have to give birth to my baby.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I don't know what d&c is.. ? I have to give birth to my baby.


A d&c is essentially where they go in and scrape the lining of the womb to make sure no tissue that could cause infection is left behind. Or that's the nasty basic theory 

Thinking of you today guys sending lots of hugs and love your way xx


----------



## Amalthea

I think I prefer it this way. I don't want it to be like the baby never existed. I have asked if I can hold him when he arrives.


----------



## feorag

Jen, my heart goes out to you - this truly is a horrible time for you both.

Katie has explained the D&C (Dilation and Curettage) and the reason why it's carried out. It's not done after every problem like this but it can be.

As I said it's an awful thing to have to do, give birth to a dead baby, but I think mentally it's better for you, as you have prepared for this baby and have already bonded with it, so it's important that you don't just try to pretend it never happened. You need to have the closure and you need to grieve.

I will be thinking of you all day! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Ive been thinking about you today too Jen :grouphug:


----------



## DavieB

My brother in law done that. He got a tattoo with the name and date, and named him. 

try and prepare your self for what he will look like. He will be well formed at his age.

Again I'm thinking of you Jen.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I hope you & Gary got through this awful day alright Jen. You know we are all here for you & sending you guys all our love xx


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, how are you this morning Jen ? Thats probably a stupid question 

Its my whole day at the sanctuary today but Steves gone to the hospital first to discuss his future operation on his hand. I really need to get to bed earlier as Im knackered this morning:whip:
Im going to book Mowgli in for his nuts off next week and will get him chipped then too, poor kitty!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Poor Mowgli!

I'm child minding today, so just doing a few jobs at home this morning and then out this afternoon.


----------



## Shell195

Its like a spring day here, no waterproof extra warm coat needed today, fleece time:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm doing better today.... I lost a lot of blood yesterday and fainted once. Plus my blood sugars have been all over the place. Gotta wait 6-8 weeks to find out what they found in my blood tests, if anything. They can't check Braedon over, though, cuz he is too small... Much smaller than an 18 week baby should be, so they think he passed away a while ago. We have decided we are going to have a private cremation, cuz they do a group one at the hospital once a month and I want my baby, not somebody else's. So we are going to speak to a funeral director tomorrow. no idea how much it is gonna cost :/ but Braedon deserves it.


----------



## feorag

Oh Jen this is all so absolutely awful!!

I hope you can deal with all of this and move on - because it's very hard indeed!


----------



## Amalthea

I WILL be alright. A little numb now and just wanna go home.


----------



## feorag

Good that you have such a positive reaction - you need it.

I'm sure they've told you how many first pregnancies end with miscarriage and mothers go on to have healthy children. Of course it is different when it happens to you and not to someone who is just a statistic, but it is true.

Small comfort to you at the moment I'm sure, but good to think about in the future after you get over the shock. I won't say the grief because I know you'll never get over that, because we never do, we just learn to live with the knowledge.


----------



## Esarosa

I can't believe you have to wait so long to MAYBE get some answers. 6-8 weeks just seems so excessive 

I hope you get to go home soon. Thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## Amalthea

We didn't expect to STILL be here, so didn't sort out anything for Diesel during the day, so the poor pup hasn't been out since last night. I feel bad for him.


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I are both planning memorial tattoos for Braedon, as well. Hopefully get them done in a few weeks. Gonna call our tattooist later and see when he can fit us in.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Gary and I are both planning memorial tattoos for Braedon, as well. Hopefully get them done in a few weeks. Gonna call our tattooist later and see when he can fit us in.



That's a lovely idea.

Aw hun try not to worry about Diesel. If I was still living down there I would have happily popped around to help out. When my mum was taken to hospital we left Lady thinking it would be a quick visit and she was in there over night so Lady was left to her own devices (dad was working nights). She'd made a little mess but totally to be expected, and she was just pleased as punch to see us. It can't be helped.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I don't care if he has any accidents. That doesn't matter. Poor puppy. Gary said he'll take him for a long walk when we get home to get some energy out.


----------



## Esarosa

Have they given you a rough time of when you can expect to be heading home?


----------



## Amalthea

Just waiting on the diabetic team to get off their ass and come see me. Been waiting since yesterday


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Just waiting on the diabetic team to get off their ass and come see me. Been waiting since yesterday



:censor: bloody hell


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly. Really getting annoying now. The neonatal team have said I am good to go from their point of view, but the diabetic team need to sign me off. 

I have also found out I am rhesus negative, as well, so have ha an injection to stop my body from making antibodies to protect the next baby from my immune system.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Exactly. Really getting annoying now. The neonatal team have said I am good to go from their point of view, but the diabetic team need to sign me off.
> 
> I have also found out I am rhesus negative, as well, so have ha an injection to stop my body from making antibodies to protect the next baby from my immune system.


How does the rhesus positive/negative thing work? In the sense of can it change during pregnancy? it's just that I was tested for it with all my other blood work at first appointment after booking in. Midwife told me they'd only call if there was a problem i.e being rhesus negative. Unless they test for different things in different areas or it can change that's baffled me.

I can't believe you're still waiting on them it's disgusting. Try enquiring as to who you can complain to, see if that maybe speeds them along?


----------



## feorag

Jen that's unbelievable! You need to be able to go home and grieve,not be stuck sitting in a hospital worrying about Diesel just because the diabetic team haven't prioritised you! That's so wrong after what you've been through! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Just got home to quite a few bouquets of flowers. One from somebody on here


----------



## feorag

You have friends who care! The bouquet looks lovely! :2thumb:

I bet Diesel was pleased to see you home, he must have been so worried about where you were and I bet there was comfort there waiting for you both from him!


----------



## Amalthea

I cried like a baby seeing all the flowers. Really wasn't expecting it at all. Will take pictures of them all tomorrow. 

Diesel was so excited, bless him :flrt: and he didn't have a single accident! I am so proud of him! He was alone for 20 hours!!


----------



## feorag

Wow!!! :gasp: What a good boy he is!!


----------



## Amalthea

I am so proud of him!! And he was more excited to see us than go potty, bless him! Got him to go out and he did everything as fast as he could, so he could come back in.


----------



## feorag

Bless him! :flrt: That is unbelievably good, isn't it?


----------



## DavieB

Slight change in size lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Awww puppy!!


----------



## feorag

My goodness - your son will be riding him to school next! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Had him as training Wednesday night. He done really well. 

The first exercise was a dog swap I swapped with a girl who had what I think was a shit tsu it was tiny couldn't cope with a bit of Yuris kibble lol. This wee thing wouldn't sit, lay down or anything for me lol, Yuri done everything asked of him even though it was Yuris first week and its 4th. It's name was Tallulah to theres me sitting there saying sit tallulah down tallulah and she just ignores me like every other woman in my life lol. During the swap they have you touch claws, legs, bum area inside mouths etc she let me do all that lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, RFUK is like a little cyber family, & its amazing & emotional the support you get from this site. I know, Ive recieved such kindness myself, when we had the house fire last year. I must come over to visit you sometime soon, on my way home from dropping my client off at home in Bolton.

Dave, what a change! Its mad how fast they grow isn't it? And well done to Yuri for being a good lad at training. :2thumb:

ETA: Our friend Dave is a daddy today! One of his Boston Terrier bitches, Dolly, had 6 puppies by c-section this afternoon, 3 boys 3 girls! Thats a big litter for a Boston, normally they have 2-4.


----------



## DavieB

Its some site isn;t it Clark. When I first joined it was around the time of your house fire i was amazed at the support you were receiving. Felt for you then. How is everything now? All replaced and back to normal yet? bar the irreplaceable obviously.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Its some site isn;t it Clark. When I first joined it was around the time of your house fire i was amazed at the support you were receiving. Felt for you then. How is everything now? All replaced and back to normal yet? bar the irreplaceable obviously.


Im Colin, Clark's username is CE198F :lol2:

Yes, we're all back to normality now thankfully, bar a bit of final painting to do on the landing. It still hurts when I think of the Marmosets.

This forum has given me quite a few new friends, some of whom I've met in person, some I haven't yet, & some I probably will never meet. But I love that there are people on here who are such lovely people who I connect with.

PS, you've been a cat chatter for long enough now, add me to FB - Colin Hartley (pic of me with a parrot) lol


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


DavieB said:


> It's name was Tallulah to theres me sitting there saying sit tallulah down tallulah and she just ignores me like every other woman in my life lol.


You know Dave, I'd have paid to see that! :roll2:

Great that Yuri behaved so well on his first visit though! :2thumb: It shows he's happy to accept being told what to do by a stranger.

When i first got Skye I took him to a dog training class that was a hall full of puppies and a couple of juniors and him, nearly fully grown. I actually hate to think what would have happened if I'd had to hand him over to a total stranger though! :gasp:

He went berserk 5 weeks later when we had to do the stay and he ran after me, even though he was doing it outside with me doing my normal training, so the dog trainer put him on his leash and held him while I walked away and he went into such a panic!!

Colin, you are so right about us all being a cyber family, who know so much about each other and yet most of us have never met and who can sympathise so much when any of us have something awful in their life to deal with.

6 puppies for a Boston - wow! :gasp:

Well I'm off in half an hour to meet my London friend (who I've never met yet) who is setting up this dog clothing and accessory website and has asked me to knit dog coats for her.


----------



## Amalthea

You definitely should visit, Col  There's always an open door and a cup of tea (or coke, cordial, coffee, whatever) waiting 

The midwife visited this morning... She is so lovely. And she was pretty disgusted with some of the things one of the doctors said to me yesterday (basically, Braedon must have died soon after the 12 weeks scan, we never felt him move, it must have been my placental heartbeat we heard at 16 weeks (definitely wasn't... there is a huge difference in sound), and that my boobs may be sore, but won't produce milk, etc etc etc)... My poor boobs are killing me today.

We have so much to do today... Got to go to the funeral directors, post office, asda, neighbors to explain, call the parents, and call our tattooist to see if he can get us both in around Mother's Day for a memorial tattoo...


----------



## Shell195

Morning all. Jen I feel for you, its bad enough losing your baby without all the crap that has followed (

Dave how big has your puppy got already, hes enormous:gasp:
Col, congrats to your friends on their huge Boston litter:no1:
Eileen, good news about you knitting designer dog jumpers:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> You definitely should visit, Col  There's always an open door and a cup of tea (or coke, cordial, coffee, whatever) waiting
> 
> The midwife visited this morning... She is so lovely. And she was pretty disgusted with some of the things one of the doctors said to me yesterday (basically, Braedon must have died soon after the 12 weeks scan, we never felt him move, it must have been my placental heartbeat we heard at 16 weeks (definitely wasn't... there is a huge difference in sound), and that my boobs may be sore, but won't produce milk, etc etc etc)... My poor boobs are killing me today.
> 
> We have so much to do today... Got to go to the funeral directors, post office, asda, neighbors to explain, call the parents, and call our tattooist to see if he can get us both in around Mother's Day for a memorial tattoo...


One day, when I've dropped my client off, & its a day when Clark only finishes work at 8pm (meaning I have a couple of hours to kill before picking him up), I shall pay you a visit hun. :2thumb: And you Shell! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

I'm back - had a lovely chat with Marianne and Purdy, the jeweller who is making all the jewelled collars and leads and fur coats studded with Swarovski crystals - yes!!! :gasp:

Marianne was commenting on how she's had to travel to Newcastle to find craftspeople who can give her what she wants, when she lives in London.

She showed me a pearl and crystal encrusted dog bowl that she has commissioned from China - she didn't like it because the crystals weren't as close together as she wanted them to be - I never noticed though. Then she told me that they sell for £1,000 :gasp: I was gobsmacked!!

Then I went to collect a cheque from Waitrose for The Sanctuary, then went to John Lewis and Fenwick to look at wools, then went to a jewellers and sold a knackered gold Albert bracelet, back to Fenwicks, had a late lunch, bought a jewellery book and some perfume which was half price and came with a great canvas shopping bag and then got the bus home with my pensioner pass! Really enjoyed myself!


----------



## Amalthea

Well, my phone number is 07874 999 270, Col.... Give me a ring 

Got so much done today!! Saw the funeral director and he was lovely!! It sounds like it won't cost us anything or very little. The only thing that has cost us so far is the flowers. We also bought a small wooden box for Braedon from hobby craft. The funeral director will put and engraved plaque on the lid.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone
Jen I am so sorry for your loss hugs I really dont know what else to say other than you are in my thoughts and prayers right now hugssss.

I have been out of hospital for four hours yes you did read right I was rushed up and in by ambulance with blue lights and sirens going on saturday morning with a fever of 105+ and a very severe rash all over my scalp face head neck ears chest and back. Unfortunately due to having no immune system I had caught chickenpox through having the antibodies naturally in my body fro having it as a child. THe lesions spread all down my throat making it impossible to eat and drink properly.So after a weeks intensive treatment they have let me come home as I hve had no new lesions in the past 48 hours but I am not allowed contact with anyone who has children. I feel like a spotty teenager who has a very severe case of acne lol as I have never seen so many spots lol. Glyn keeps offering to get a pen and join the dots to see what picture we get, My only other problem is I am literally black and blue covered in huge blsck and purple bruises all over my arms legs and feet were it took them over 28 attempts to get a canula into me as all my veins had collapsed. They have now told me i have no immune system due to the steroids i have to take each day and that is what is making me so ill and unless they can somehow get me off them I will continue with infection after infection till my body basically gives out


----------



## Amalthea

Wow, Sammy! You poor thing 

My Mom is flying in for Braedon's funeral.


----------



## sammy1969

Ty Jen but I feel worse for you hun than i do for myself I mean I will fight every inch of the way to keep things under control and hopefully if friends and family will listen I will still have a good few years in me yet. But to know that whilst I have been offline you have had to go through so much is so much worse, as I say I dont have the ight words to say to mae it feel any better but kow I am here for you should you need me even if it is just to rant at the unfairness of it all. I will try and make you smile just a little bit though I came home to find out I am the new mummy to not three female blue dumbo rats but to one topaz female one blue husky dumbo female a dark blue dumbo female a little tiny black berkshire boy and a lovely blue badger male. THe babies are around two weeks old and are extremely cute and I promise to put up piccies as soon as I can but I do hope that as made you smile even if only for a second hun


----------



## feorag

Jen, that all sounds lovely - honestly! I think it will really help you to deal with the loss and your grief.

Sammy! I wondered where you were, as you've been noticeably absent, but my goodness that all sounds horrendous! Can they not wean you off the steroids?


----------



## sammy1969

At the moment they just dont know EIleen as my body is so dependant on them I mean when i was first admitted I was off all medications for four days and the withdrawal after 48 hours was horrendous I was shaking violently my legs were twitching violently my temperature was up and down like a yo yo.I never knew withdrawal systems were that bad and the day they allowed me to retake just my steriods though it was via an iv i was much better. i can understand why alot of ppl dont want to go cold turkey.I will say i have made the request to find a way to get me off of the steriods and i think I can understand an addicts point of view a little more although why someone would purposely take a drug that can make you feel how i did is beyond me, I wish I had never been prescribed them but then again hindsight is a lovely thing.


----------



## Amalthea

Aww babies!! I miss having rats! You must post pics, Sammy!

I have just found out that a collection went around for Gary and I on here... I am completely floored by all that was collected and bought for us. The flowers were only a start. I am just so overwhelmed! *sniffles*


----------



## sammy1969

Hunny it is becoz you are well loved and we all care about you both so much. This is one big extended family and everyone looks out for each other for the most part at least. I romise to keep you smiling and upto date with my littles ones and all their antics bt I will say I need names for them all lol as I was only expecting 2 babies and 1 adult not 1 adult and 4 babies 2 of which are boys lol so will have to make a deciscion on those oce they are a couple of weeks older so suggestions will be appreciated please


----------



## Amalthea

Will try to come up with names once you post pics... But I'm crap at it :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol me too at moment but I nam sure we will get there between us hunI know you will love the little badger boy he is so sweet and the loveliest shade of blue if memory serves me well although tiredness is beginning to set in as they have you in bed with the lights out by around 10pm unless your name is Sam and you only sleep for 30 mins a night. I sat up most of the night doing my latch hook kit lol but as I was in isolation I couldnt disturb anyone else thankfully it was just really really boring lol


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> At the moment they just dont know EIleen as my body is so dependant on them I mean when i was first admitted I was off all medications for four days and the withdrawal after 48 hours was horrendous I was shaking violently my legs were twitching violently my temperature was up and down like a yo yo.I never knew withdrawal systems were that bad and the day they allowed me to retake just my steriods though it was via an iv i was much better. i can understand why alot of ppl dont want to go cold turkey.I will say i have made the request to find a way to get me off of the steriods and i think I can understand an addicts point of view a little more although why someone would purposely take a drug that can make you feel how i did is beyond me, I wish I had never been prescribed them but then again hindsight is a lovely thing.


That was why I asked if they couldn't wean you off them - I know you can't just stop taking steroids, especially if you've been taking them long term, but my understanding is that when you have to come off them, you just very slowly reduce the dose until you're taking a miniscule amount and then you're off them?



Amalthea said:


> I have just found out that a collection went around for Gary and I on here... I am completely floored by all that was collected and bought for us. The flowers were only a start. I am just so overwhelmed! *sniffles*


What else have you got? I know you posted a photo of the flowers that you got.


----------



## Amalthea

I know they have named a star after Braedon... Apparently, there's other things as well, but I don't know yet.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm back - had a lovely chat with Marianne and Purdy, the jeweller who is making all the jewelled collars and leads and fur coats studded with Swarovski crystals - yes!!! :gasp:
> 
> Marianne was commenting on how she's had to travel to Newcastle to find craftspeople who can give her what she wants, when she lives in London.
> 
> She showed me a pearl and crystal encrusted dog bowl that she has commissioned from China - she didn't like it because the crystals weren't as close together as she wanted them to be - I never noticed though. Then she told me that they sell for £1,000 :gasp: I was gobsmacked!!
> 
> Then I went to collect a cheque from Waitrose for The Sanctuary, then went to John Lewis and Fenwick to look at wools, then went to a jewellers and sold a knackered gold Albert bracelet, back to Fenwicks, had a late lunch, bought a jewellery book and some perfume which was half price and came with a great canvas shopping bag and then got the bus home with my pensioner pass! Really enjoyed myself!


 
I wonder what kind of people buy dog stuff like that(besides rich ones:lol2



Amalthea said:


> Well, my phone number is 07874 999 270, Col.... Give me a ring
> 
> Got so much done today!! Saw the funeral director and he was lovely!! It sounds like it won't cost us anything or very little. The only thing that has cost us so far is the flowers. We also bought a small wooden box for Braedon from hobby craft. The funeral director will put and engraved plaque on the lid.


Sounds lovely Jen and Im so glad your mum is flying over.



sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Jen I am so sorry for your loss hugs I really dont know what else to say other than you are in my thoughts and prayers right now hugssss.
> 
> I have been out of hospital for four hours yes you did read right I was rushed up and in by ambulance with blue lights and sirens going on saturday morning with a fever of 105+ and a very severe rash all over my scalp face head neck ears chest and back. Unfortunately due to having no immune system I had caught chickenpox through having the antibodies naturally in my body fro having it as a child. THe lesions spread all down my throat making it impossible to eat and drink properly.So after a weeks intensive treatment they have let me come home as I hve had no new lesions in the past 48 hours but I am not allowed contact with anyone who has children. I feel like a spotty teenager who has a very severe case of acne lol as I have never seen so many spots lol. Glyn keeps offering to get a pen and join the dots to see what picture we get, My only other problem is I am literally black and blue covered in huge blsck and purple bruises all over my arms legs and feet were it took them over 28 attempts to get a canula into me as all my veins had collapsed. They have now told me i have no immune system due to the steroids i have to take each day and that is what is making me so ill and unless they can somehow get me off them I will continue with infection after infection till my body basically gives out


That sounds horrendous:gasp:



sammy1969 said:


> Ty Jen but I feel worse for you hun than i do for myself I mean I will fight every inch of the way to keep things under control and hopefully if friends and family will listen I will still have a good few years in me yet. But to know that whilst I have been offline you have had to go through so much is so much worse, as I say I dont have the ight words to say to mae it feel any better but kow I am here for you should you need me even if it is just to rant at the unfairness of it all. I will try and make you smile just a little bit though I came home to find out I am the new mummy to not three female blue dumbo rats but to one topaz female one blue husky dumbo female a dark blue dumbo female a little tiny black berkshire boy and a lovely blue badger male. THe babies are around two weeks old and are extremely cute and I promise to put up piccies as soon as I can but I do hope that as made you smile even if only for a second hun


Cute ratties:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

My Dad was rushed to hospital last night with awful chest pains. He stayed in overnight while they tested him for everything, it turns out his heart is enlarged on one side but the pain came from his Hiatus hernia (he stopped taking his medication ages ago for some reason)


----------



## sammy1969

I think with normal courses of steroids they do just drop them down slowly till you are off them and i had hoped that it would be the same for me however they are saying that it will not be that simple for myself as i have been on them for so long now to be honest all i can remember for certain is it is over ten years but could be as long as twenty now and so the slightest change in the dose causes all sorts of side affects but i am not going to give up on getting off them as I want a little of my health back before it is too late and I have no chance of recovery.


----------



## sammy1969

YEs Shell and it looks like two are dumbos too lol so blue dumbo husky ratties lol who could ask for anything more lol


----------



## Amalthea

Your poor Dad, Shell! Hope he's ok.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I wonder what kind of people buy dog stuff like that(besides rich ones:lol2


That's exactly what I thought! :crazy:

All the starving children and neglected animals in the world and someone spending a thousand pound to have a jewelled dish for their dog to drink out of! *shakes head in disbelief*



Shell195 said:


> My Dad was rushed to hospital last night with awful chest pains. He stayed in overnight while they tested him for everything, it turns out his heart is enlarged on one side but the pain came from his Hiatus hernia (he stopped taking his medication ages ago for some reason)


So can they do anything about his heart Shell?



Amalthea said:


> I know they have named a star after Braedon... Apparently, there's other things as well, but I don't know yet.


What a lovely thought! Shaz is just the best! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, I've saved your number in my phone for future reference  What a lovely idea, naming a star after Braedon!

Sammy, wow, they couldn't write a book about your health problems could they hun? I hope they sort you out ASAP, as you wont know whether your coming or going!

Shell, I hope your dad is back home very soon. 

Eileen, order me half a dozen of those dog bowls please.................... then wake me up! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen, I love the star idea what a lovely tribute to Braedon

Eileen, Im not sure what they have given my dad for his heart problem as all I got was a text from my mother:whip:

Col, my dad came out of hospital this afternoon but he goes back soon for a hip replacement.


----------



## Amalthea

Shaz really is a special person!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Shaz really is a special person!



She is lovely it was such a nice idea, and you're thought of so highly on here that it's no real surprise the response it got.

Edit to add. Shell sorry to hear about your dad, as if you only got a text


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lolly went for her annual vaccination earlier. She actually wagged her tail as the vet put the needle in, bless her! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all.


Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, order me half a dozen of those dog bowls please.................... then wake me up! :lol2:
> Aw bless lolly - she's a star isn't she?


:lol2: It's crazy isn't it? She's really decided to hit the 'high end of the market'. The girl who is making the jewellery for her came and joined us (she stays at her house over the weekend, so they can work on what Marianne wants) and she brought with her a leash that they'd worked on last time. It was heavy gold plated chain cover in Swarovski crystals, both attached and dangling - it would have made a beautiful necklace, but it's a dog lead! :gasp:

I must admit I thought to myself "am I the only practical person here?" :lol2:

Marianne's little Maltese dog, Lily, was beautiful though. Very pretty and very small and incredibly friendly - I was given a thorough face wash and then she tried to eat my dangly earrings - she is apparently fascinated by them.



Shell195 said:


> Eileen, Im not sure what they have given my dad for his heart problem as all I got was a text from my mother:whip:.


That is just so incredible Shell - no wonder you have a problem with your parents! :sad:



Amalthea said:


> Shaz really is a special person!


She is Jen! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I dont think I know Shaz but yup I agree, shes a special person:no1:

Ive just scrubbed all my litter trays out including the hedgehogs ones but still have to clean the house:bash:


----------



## feorag

She's Spencerwells and she organises the charity auctions on 18+.

I only came across her when the Sanctuary benefited from the auction she held before Christmas, but I think the fact that she organises all of it and manages to raise money for charities, makes her a special person.


----------



## Esarosa

Shaz is spencerwells on here. Such a nice lady.

Currently functioning on seven hours sleep since Monday. Not great just can't stop panicking and can'tw get comfy at all. Bless Will though he's bought me the most amazing pillow which has just arrived along with a few other pressies to calm me down and a beautiful dress I've been ogling. He doesn't usually do surprises, so very shocked.

Col Lolly sounds like a little star.

Shell any more news on your dad.

Eileen those ladies sound bonkers...but then I had a dog who would have probably tried to eat the crystals off the bowl.


----------



## feorag

I must admit I expected Marianne to be 'middle aged'. She's a barrister in London and I thought she was someone who was looking for a career change and obviously had a lot of money saved up to be able to afford to lay out all this cash on all these expensive items she's planning on selling, but she's only a young girl - probably in her 20's, so can't have been barristering lol for long.


----------



## DavieB

Just a hobby for her then. You'll soon be attaching crystals to yoyr doggy coats.


----------



## feorag

If it would guarantee I could sell them I would! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I know who Shaz is on here as I responded to her email, I meant I have never spoken to her.
House now cleaned, just got to feed the dogs then when Steve gets up(hes on nights) Im off to Asda:whip:
No news on my Dad yet, I will ring later once they have put the phone back on the hook :roll:


----------



## feorag

There's nowt as strange as folks, Shell and families can be the worst!

I've just done a full clean out of the rats and PMSL at the igloo, cos when i took the top off Wee Jeemy had literally filled it to the top with his nesting material. It was so full I took a photo of it but haven't downloaded it yet.


----------



## DavieB

Was out last night absolutely pished lol. suffered today. 99.9% of weekends I have my daughters so this was a welcome break lol. any of you off out tonight?

Yuri's first trip to the country park. felt bad taking him away after 15 minutes lol. walked round the Loch off the lead the whole time without venturing more than 20' away from me, came every time shouted sat to get the lead on, when there were cyclists. Was nice with the other dogs. I am really happy he so wll behaved. I expect him to become a pain in the arse eventually though lol. 

A lady in the park today was asking if he was a labradoodle today, then apologised to him for insulting him lol. She had a greyhound and a west highland terrier. Was amazed he was under 15 week old, she thought he was a timid 6 month old lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Just finished picking out the songs for Braedon's service on Thursday...

Baby Mine:

Bette Midler - Baby Mine - YouTube

A New Day Has Come:

Céline Dion - A New Day Has Come - YouTube

And.... I Thank You Child:

Zakk Wylde - I Thank You Child [With Lyrics] - YouTube


----------



## feorag

Lovely songs Jen! :2thumb:

Davie, Yurie looks like he's enjoying that experience with the water.

I've had Elise on the phone tonight in tears. Darcey has been unwell for the last couple of days and has been running a high temperature. She will not take Calpol so Elise has struggled to keep her temperature down, although she has had Ibuprofen, but that upsets her tummy and has made her sick, so she doesn't like to give her too much of it.

Anyway, Lee was at work and she went into the kitchen for something and when she came back she thought Darcey was asleep, but her eyes were wide open and non-responsive! So he literally threw her in the car and drove her to the hospital. They said it was a mild fit brought on by her high temperature, but they've let her go home. They've told Elise she has to force her to take the Calpol though, so she's now got a syringe to help get it down.


----------



## Shell195

Great songs Jen but I imagine it was painful choosing them 

Poor Darcey and poor Elise, I do think febrile convulsions are quite common in babies if they have a high temerature, some seem more prone than others though. Im amazed she doesnt like Calpol mine would have taken a bottle full.

Dave, welcome to the world of wet and muddy dogs as now hes realised he enjoys water puddles will become his greatest love *lol*


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Lovely songs Jen! :2thumb:
> 
> Davie, Yurie looks like he's enjoying that experience with the water.
> 
> I've had Elise on the phone tonight in tears. Darcey has been unwell for the last couple of days and has been running a high temperature. She will not take Calpol so Elise has struggled to keep her temperature down, although she has had Ibuprofen, but that upsets her tummy and has made her sick, so she doesn't like to give her too much of it.
> 
> Anyway, Lee was at work and she went into the kitchen for something and when she came back she thought Darcey was asleep, but her eyes were wide open and non-responsive! So he literally threw her in the car and drove her to the hospital. They said it was a mild fit brought on by her high temperature, but they've let her go home. They've told Elise she has to force her to take the Calpol though, so she's now got a syringe to help get it down.


Try a different brand, medinol or tescos own brand hsve different tastes eileen.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh no, poor Darcey!! And poor Elise!! 

Finding the right songs really was hard. I was sitting here sobbing for ages.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lovely song choices Jen x

Dave, I'd have been cheesed off at the Labradoodle remark too :lol2: I get asked if my dogs are 'teacup' Chihuahuas! :devil:

Eileen, how awful for Elise! Poor little Darcey.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Try a different brand, medinol or tescos own brand hsve different tastes eileen.


I'll tell Elise that Dave, thanks! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Oh no, poor Darcey!! And poor Elise!!
> 
> Finding the right songs really was hard. I was sitting here sobbing for ages.


It's all part of the grieving process though and it will help you.


----------



## Amalthea

I know it will... But it's hard to remember that...

Something else that set me off today, I put on a button up shirt that didn't fit me last month and it fits fine again (except in the boob area, cuz I am still fighting my body and trying to keep from producing milk...).


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> I'll tell Elise that Dave, thanks! :2thumb:
> 
> .


I find a dosing syringe best too over a spoon.


----------



## Zoo-Man

We're at Blackpool & Fylde Toy Dog Society show tomorrow, showing Dexter. I know at least 2 of the big names in Chihuahuas aren't going, so maybe we'll have a chance at a win :lol2:


----------



## feorag

There are going to be a lot of things that will remind you of Braedon for many years Jen, sadly! :sad:

Dave she's using a syringe now! :2thumb:

Good luck today Colin! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I know. *sigh*

Gary and I are going out to lunch today and then home to watch the football (yay.........) and continue tidying up the house to make room for people staying over (there's baby furniture all over).

I am also trying to find the right flowers for a memorial tattoo I'm having done... One rose where the "stem" reads " You can't smell the roses when you're gone", one for Braedon (I'm thinking a lisianthus) with the "stem" reading his name and date of birth, and a hibiscus for my Grandpa with the "stem" reading something, but I'm struggling to think of what. Maybe "always your little girl"? I dunno.


----------



## feorag

lisianthus are very pretty flowers - I never had a grandad so can't help with advice on what to put on the stem for him. :sad:


----------



## Skarlet

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... I know. *sigh*
> 
> I am also trying to find the right flowers for a memorial tattoo I'm having done... One rose where the "stem" reads " You can't smell the roses when you're gone", one for Braedon (I'm thinking a lisianthus) with the "stem" reading his name and date of birth, and a hibiscus for my Grandpa with the "stem" reading something, but I'm struggling to think of what. Maybe "always your little girl"? I dunno.


Did he have a special name for you? My Grandad used to call us something specific, so maybe always your <nickname or term>


----------



## Amalthea

I was definitely his little girl. His only daughter passed away when she was 12, so I was her replacement, really.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today at the show, Dexter was in s/c Chihuahua Junior class, 6 dogs in total, & was binned! He should have really got 2nd or 3rd IMO, & in many other's opinions too. That peed me off a lot, & the judge wasn't even a Chi judge. Then later Dex was in AV Puppy, up against a Chi that beat him in the breed class. The judge was Mike Gadsby, a very well known & successful breeder & exhibitor of many breeds, including s/c Chis. Dexter got 1st place, & Mike said to Clark that Dexter was a lovely dog that will do very well in the future. :2thumb:

A sad event on coming home, found my smallest Red-Footed Tortoise upside down on his/her back under the heat lamp, dead! He/she could always right itself if it ever ended up on its back before, so I have no idea why it didn't manage it this time.


----------



## EVIEMAY

Zoo-Man said:


> Today at the show, Dexter was in s/c Chihuahua Junior class, dogs in total, & was binned! He should have really got 2nd or 3rd IMO, & in many other's opinions too. That peed me off a lot, & the judge wasn't even a Chi judge. Then later Dex was in AV Puppy, up against a Chi that beat him in the breed class. The judge was Mike Gadsby, a very well known & successful breeder & exhibitor of many breeds, including s/c Chis. Dexter got 1st place, & Mike said to Clark that Dexter was a lovely dog that will do very well in the future. :2thumb:
> 
> A sad event on coming home, found my smallest Red-Footed Tortoise upside down on his/her back under the heat lamp, dead! He/she could always right itself if it ever ended up on its back before, so I have no idea why it didn't manage it this time.


Oh Colin that is so sad - really sorry xx

Well done Dexter :2thumb:


----------



## EVIEMAY

Amalthea said:


> Oh no, poor Darcey!! And poor Elise!!
> 
> Finding the right songs really was hard. I was sitting here sobbing for ages.


You should feel proud of yourself Jen I really admire your strength xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man

EVIEMAY said:


> Oh Colin that is so sad - really sorry xx
> 
> Well done Dexter :2thumb:


Thanks hun : victory:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Colin, what a shame about your tortoise after having such a good day too! :sad: Might he have just exhausted himself trying to right himself and maybe being under the heat lamp wouldn't have helped him. :sad:

Good news about Dexter - I would always take a breed judge's opinion over an 'all-rounder' or a judge for a different breed, so if I'd been you I'd have come home delighted with that result in the AV puppy!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh dear Colin, what a shame about your tortoise after having such a good day too! :sad: Might he have just exhausted himself trying to right himself and maybe being under the heat lamp wouldn't have helped him. :sad:
> 
> Good news about Dexter - I would always take a breed judge's opinion over an 'all-rounder' or a judge for a different breed, so if I'd been you I'd have come home delighted with that result in the AV puppy!


Yes Eileen, the tortoise must have just tired itself out, but it could always right itself before. Mind you, it had been a bit quieter the last few days, I just put that down to the fact that it seems to have got colder here since Thursday. 

We were very pleased with Mike Gadsby's comments on Dexter, & that certainly cheered us up after the other judge failed to choose the better quality dogs.


----------



## Amalthea

EVIEMAY said:


> You should feel proud of yourself Jen I really admire your strength xxx


I do feel strong sometimes, but not always... :blush:

That's a real shame, Col... Poor tort! But well done at the show with Dex!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I do feel strong sometimes, but not always... :blush:


You're only human Jen and it's very early days and, as you said, there will be constant reminders, your milk still coming in, your belly shrinking, the baby's furniture - they're all there as reminders of what you've lost.

But I do think you're doing all the right things to help you to deal with your loss and not carry 'unknown' baggage into your future life, which is what happens if you push forward too quickly and try to forget. :sad:

And you're obviously sharing your grief, even though Gary hadn't started playing an active part in the baby's life yet, and this is so very important.


----------



## Postcard

I don't step in here very often as I'm not a cat owner (yet, if my allergies are kind to me) but just wanted to come in & say well done to colin / zoo-man - is that Mike Gadsby of Afterglow? I don't know him but I know of his reputation which is excellent. Sorry to hear about the tortoise.

I remember watching his poodle at Crufts on the telly with Mum when it came in reserve BIS - if I were ever looking for a standard puppy, I think that's where I would go, I've favourited the youtube videos and watched them over and again, such a happy exuberant dog. I'm so looking forward to taking baby steps into the showing world in the future, looks like so much fun.

I've always wanted a poodle (and cats!) but friends of ours have an apricot standard they've taken on from rescue and I came away from petting him with a terrible rash and streaming eyes so I don't think I could ever keep one as it was a fairly strong reaction. My friends are forever giving me poodle themed gifts and cards as they know how much I love them, though.

Also, DavieB - I am sooooo jealous of beautiful Yuri, he looks to be coming on an absolute treat! I bet he will be superb as an adult.

And also condolances - Amalthea I am so sorry to hear of your loss and I think 'baby mine' is a beautiful choice.


----------



## feorag

Wee Jeemy's nestbuilding just goes from strength to strength!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...25-i-so-impressed-wee-jeemys.html#post9709536


And today we finally finished the exo-terra. Barry joined the 3 bits of jungle wood into one piece and put my willow trellis up a couple of weeks ago, but today he's put me up loads of sisal rope and my birds nest and coconut nest and hanging chew toy. Then we got Harry's jungle pen out of the loft, which we used at the Supreme Cat Show cos the box was full of plastic leaves etc and I used some of these to add some greenery.

Now all I need is substrate and we're all ready for the little critters. I'm going to ring a local agricultural merchant who it says on line stocks Aubiose and he does I'll get that, otherwise not sure whether to just use the cardboard pieces that I use for the rats.

So the exo from the left










And the exo from the right











So what d'ya think?


----------



## DavieB

I think you could have just put the materials in the viv and then wee jeemy and he would have carried out the manual labour.


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

Jen I agree with Eileen. You are doing just fine with the way you are both coping, many men shut themselves off from the grief which doesnt help their grief stricken oh x

Well done Dexter:no1:
Eileen that viv looks great, when do the critters come?


----------



## DavieB

Shell195 said:


> Jen I agree with Eileen. You are doing just fine with the way you are both coping, *many men shut themselves off from the grief which doesnt help their grief stricken oh x*
> 
> Well done Dexter:no1:
> Eileen that viv looks great, when do the critters come?


My Sister in law is in a bad way just now with cancer, she had a part hysterectomy 10 year ago, but now the cancer has returned. She has been on Chemotherapy for 3 months to reduce a tumour before the operation which is in a couple of weeks, its 50/50 atm as to whether or not this tumour will have a blood supply if it does its game over . On top of this she has blood pressure issues so there is a chance it will rise while under the knife which could cause stroke. So basically there is a 40% chance she will come out ok. Since it all came to light her man has worked 7 days a week and won;t discuss things he is shiting himself, but its not helping her at all her sons won't talk aboutit either. 

On top of this she was discussing DNR with him in the event of stroke leaving her as a vegetable he refused to sign the DNR forms when the time comes. So she is having to change her next of kin, possibly to my Emma (My partner) this is his job but what can you say to someone who is so scared of the loss.


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> My Sister in law is in a bad way just now with cancer, she had a part hysterectomy 10 year ago, but now the cancer has returned. She has been on Chemotherapy for 3 months to reduce a tumour before the operation which is in a couple of weeks, its 50/50 atm as to whether or not this tumour will have a blood supply if it does its game over . On top of this she has blood pressure issues so there is a chance it will rise while under the knife which could cause stroke. So basically there is a 40% chance she will come out ok. Since it all came to light her man has worked 7 days a week and won;t discuss things he is shiting himself, but its not helping her at all her sons won't talk aboutit either.
> 
> On top of this she was discussing DNR with him in the event of stroke leaving her as a vegetable he refused to sign the DNR forms when the time comes. So she is having to change her next of kin, possibly to my Emma (My partner) this is his job but what can you say to someone who is so scared of the loss.


 
That is so sad Some men find things like this very hard to cope with so shut themselves away by working longer hours as you say or pretending everything is ok


----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> I don't step in here very often as I'm not a cat owner (yet, if my allergies are kind to me) but just wanted to come in & say well done to colin / zoo-man - is that Mike Gadsby of Afterglow? I don't know him but I know of his reputation which is excellent. Sorry to hear about the tortoise.
> 
> I remember watching his poodle at Crufts on the telly with Mum when it came in reserve BIS - if I were ever looking for a standard puppy, I think that's where I would go, I've favourited the youtube videos and watched them over and again, such a happy exuberant dog. I'm so looking forward to taking baby steps into the showing world in the future, looks like so much fun.
> 
> I've always wanted a poodle (and cats!) but friends of ours have an apricot standard they've taken on from rescue and I came away from petting him with a terrible rash and streaming eyes so I don't think I could ever keep one as it was a fairly strong reaction. My friends are forever giving me poodle themed gifts and cards as they know how much I love them, though.
> 
> Also, DavieB - I am sooooo jealous of beautiful Yuri, he looks to be coming on an absolute treat! I bet he will be superb as an adult.
> 
> And also condolances - Amalthea I am so sorry to hear of your loss and I think 'baby mine' is a beautiful choice.


Thanks Annabel, & yes, Mike Gadsby & jason Lynn are the Afterglow guys, very successful in many breeds, including standard & toy Poodles, American Cocker Spaniels, & Chihuahuas. They are local, as they only live in Blackpool. I don't know them to speak to, but see quite a bit of them at a few of the shows.


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/819300-fight.html#post9710459


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen that viv looks great, when do the critters come?


Thanks, Shell. :2thumb:

I'm waiting to hear from Siaz couriers, they told me they were doing a run at the end of the month, so I was hoping they'd be coming this week.

Dave i'm so sorry to hear about your sister-in-law - that sounds so horrendous. I think we women are programmed to talk about our problems and men just aren't. They are fighting generations, in fact centuries, of being the breadwinner, going out working (hunting centuries ago) etc and not being allowed to show their feelings!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thanks, Shell. :2thumb:
> 
> I'm waiting to hear from Siaz couriers, they told me they were doing a run at the end of the month, so I was hoping they'd be coming this week.
> 
> Dave i'm so sorry to hear about your sister-in-law - that sounds so horrendous. I think we women are programmed to talk about our problems and men just aren't. They are fighting generations, in fact centuries, of being the breadwinner, going out working (hunting centuries ago) etc and not being allowed to show their feelings!


Oooo, your new additions may be coming this week, how exciting! :2thumb: I love new additions!

Dave, thanks for the FB add. You'll find Jen (Amalthea), Shell, Jaime (Ami J) & a couple of other cat chatters on my friends list.


----------



## Amalthea

Dave, I am so sorry to hear about your sister-in-law  it must be so hard that her men are not really there for her emotionally. I couldn't have done what I had to without Gary there. He was definitely my strength. And he really did do some things that I truly believe most men wouldn't have been able to do for their wife. 

Eileen, that viv looks bloody awesome! Some lucky critters will be living there, that's for sure. You are gonna get irritated with the poo, though 

Kate is coming around later for a girlie day with junk food and movies. Then we have the speaker for Braedon coming to meet us this evening.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I'm prepared for the poo Jen - I told Barry that they have sticky poo so some of the stuff could be a problem, but we decided we go ahead and see how it goes. The leaves are just hooked over the wooden frame and the the ropes so can be lifted off and soaked and we figured I'd spot clean as best I can and then we'd just replace the rope etc as we have a huge bag of sisal.


----------



## Amalthea

The amount of poo that comes out of such tiny critters is amazing...


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Stop!!! :gasp:

You're putting me off!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Their cuteness wins ya back after a furious poo cleaning session 

I mean, look at 'em!!


----------



## Esarosa

What gorgeous little critters :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Their cuteness wins ya back after a furious poo cleaning session
> 
> I mean, look at 'em!!
> 
> image


Aw I want them after all! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Toldja


----------



## DavieB

Just back from walk with Yuri went round the park again, lucky I took my torch it must be frog mating season there were hundreds of the critters all on the path. Got a couple of photos on the phone, some in tha act lol. Yuri wasn't interested in them at all, stood on the occasional one while being nosey though lol.


----------



## Amalthea

It's spring!!!!!!!!!!!!! *dances*


----------



## feorag

What??? :crazy:


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> What??? :crazy:


Do frogs mate in spring?


----------



## feorag

Everything mates in Spring! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just as well Yuri wasnt interested in them, as they are toads, not frogs, & toads can secrete a toxin from their skin if picked up by a predator. 

I have been to visit a lovely lady at her home tonight, whilst waiting for Clark to finish work. I had some naked puddy tats to cuddle, & plenty of bow-wows to meet, though I didn't manage to swipe a sphynx this time. Thanks Shell xx


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Just as well Yuri wasnt interested in them, as they are toads, not frogs, & toads can secrete a toxin from their skin if picked up by a predator.
> 
> I have been to visit a lovely lady at her home tonight, whilst waiting for Clark to finish work. I had some naked puddy tats to cuddle, & plenty of bow-wows to meet, though I didn't manage to swipe a sphynx this time. Thanks Shell xx


Thank @£$£@ for that then. I thought toads were bigger. if I'd known that I'd have turned around. he had a sniff that was it and stood on one or 2. I knew toads were toxic just thought they ewere bigger. 

It was dark and now I'm worried he may have got one while wandering. pretty sure he never though. In case he did what should I be looking for Colin. The ones I did see him near he just had a sniff. then clumsily stood on.

Are all frogs smooth skinned, on a look at the photo those are a bit warty, is that a poison gland behind the eyes?


----------



## feorag

Thanks for clarifying that Colin - I did think they were toads too - too bloody ugly to be frogs :lol:!

Dave you and I are talking on 2 threads together tonight! :lol2:

But I'm away to my bed now, so will read what you say tomorrow morning!

Goodnight all!


----------



## DavieB

Cause : all toads are poisonous either by being eaten or by being mouthed.
The native British toad, Bufus vulgaris is much less toxic than some exotic species, Bufus blombergi , Bufus alvarius , Bufus marinus .
Signs : inflammation of the mouth and pharynx with ptyalism and retching, abdominal pain, vomiting, neurological and cardiovascular effects.
In Britain the signs are usually confined to local oral effects. Contact with exotic toads are more likely to cause the more severe systemic effects and these may be fatal.
Treatment : symptomatic.
Prognosis : good following exposure to native UK toads; otherwise guarded.


Going by this I guess he will be fine, his mouth is perfect anyway just had a look lol. Got me panicing now Colin lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry Davie, didnt mean to worry you mate. But better safe than sorry, at last you know that toads are in the area now, so can watch for Yuri going near them in the future.


----------



## Shell195

Yup definately toads Dave:2thumb: If Yuri had picked one up you would have noticed intense salivation. Our sanctuary cats used to catch frogs until they got it wrong and caught a toad, now none of them touch frogs :lol2: I love toads:flrt:

It was nice to have you here Col, Im just glad you got out in one piece after meeting my blood thirsty hounds:gasp: You could have got licked to death:roll2:


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry Davie, didnt mean to worry you mate. But better safe than sorry, at last you know that toads are in the area now, so can watch for Yuri going near them in the future.


they were all sitting still just waiting on a mate I guess, he showed interest in one that as jumping about but he was on the lead at this stage so there was no issue, might not go at night again.


----------



## DavieB

Shell195 said:


> Yup definately toads Dave:2thumb: If Yuri had picked one up you would have noticed intense salivation. Our sanctuary cats used to catch frogs until they got it wrong and caught a toad, now none of them touch frogs :lol2: I love toads:flrt:
> 
> It was nice to have you here Col, Im just glad you got out in one piece after meeting my blood thirsty hounds:gasp: You could have got licked to death:roll2:


I thought they were cute too lol










Am I going to get a row for disturbing it  :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Last night I realised it had only been a week since we found out that Braedon was gone... Been a very long week. This time last week we were home getting things ready to go to hospital and I gave birth a week ago tomorrow


----------



## Amalthea

Just got a surprise from the glider forum through the door.... A stealth wheel for the gliders  They are completely silent wheels. Truly amazing!


----------



## feorag

Goodness me, Jen, that week has gone quickly, it doesn't seem that long to be honest.

Is the funeral tomorrow - I'll be thinking about you all day.


----------



## Shell195

Jen I cant believe its a week either:gasp: If it is the funeral tomorrow I will be thinking of you too 

I went to Asda before and as I got to the check out I remembered I needed more ice and 2 birthday cards so I went back in and used the self service to pay for them. I get home and cant find them so Steve is either driving round Southport with a bag of water and 2 soggy birthday cards or I have left them behind, I cant remember what I did with them:blush: I do have the reciept so know I actually bought them and Steve isnt answering his phone so I cant ask him:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

The funeral is on Thursday.... Mom arrives tomorrow morning, though.

Hopefully the ice will be ok, if Steve has it, Shell... I know it stays frozen a lot longer than ice you make at home (dunno why, though).


----------



## Esarosa

Thursday it is Eileen, first of march or I think so.

Jen that was nice of them 

My new pillow amazing went from being unable to sleep to unable to get up lol. 

Phoenix had her stitches out today all good though she refused to come out of the box with the lid off, little pest lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Didja get a body pillow?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I went to Asda before and as I got to the check out I remembered I needed more ice and 2 birthday cards so I went back in and used the self service to pay for them. I get home and cant find them so Steve is either driving round Southport with a bag of water and 2 soggy birthday cards or I have left them behind, I cant remember what I did with them:blush: I do have the reciept so know I actually bought them and Steve isnt answering his phone so I cant ask him:bash:


Shell as my 'sister' there is every possibility that you've put your money in the machine to pay for your purchases and then walked away without picking them up.

I've done that! :blush:

Katie, what sort of pillow did you get?


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Didja get a body pillow?


It's called cuddle me pillow by Carla or something like that.it's curly and weird.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yes! I know which you mean.

Have you had your 20 week scan yet?


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone as you can probably tell I am still not on my feet yet, but today I have actually managed to get out of bed for an hour or so. I thought I would letyou all know I am still here just about lol.My spots are slowly going but they itch like mad and are driving me insane as I know I cant scratch them unless I want loads of scars which at my age wouldnt be good. I had one surprise on Monday when my doctor phoned me before surgery to see how I was doing as he was worried about what was going on as the surgery had been tryig to contact me all week with no luck.

Jen I cant beleive it has been a week already and hope everything goes well on Thursday you will be in my thoughts and prayers hun.

I will check in when i feel well enough but apparently I have another two weeks of this and I am in quarentine for the next two and a half weeks now.
My new arrivals are settling in well and i cant wait till i can handle theman start the bonding process. We were only supposed to of had girls but we got two boys as well which Glyn has fallen in love with as one is a blue husky and the other a dark grey dumbo so my three rats have become five, and he says I am bad for animals lol.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell as my 'sister' there is every possibility that you've put your money in the machine to pay for your purchases and then walked away without picking them up.
> 
> I've done that! :blush:
> 
> Katie, what sort of pillow did you get?


 
Yup you are right, I called into Asda on the off chance and someone had handed the bags in:blush:



sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone as you can probably tell I am still not on my feet yet, but today I have actually managed to get out of bed for an hour or so. I thought I would letyou all know I am still here just about lol.My spots are slowly going but they itch like mad and are driving me insane as I know I cant scratch them unless I want loads of scars which at my age wouldnt be good. I had one surprise on Monday when my doctor phoned me before surgery to see how I was doing as he was worried about what was going on as the surgery had been tryig to contact me all week with no luck.
> 
> Jen I cant beleive it has been a week already and hope everything goes well on Thursday you will be in my thoughts and prayers hun.
> 
> I will check in when i feel well enough but apparently I have another two weeks of this and I am in quarentine for the next two and a half weeks now.
> My new arrivals are settling in well and i cant wait till i can handle theman start the bonding process. We were only supposed to of had girls but we got two boys as well which Glyn has fallen in love with as one is a blue husky and the other a dark grey dumbo so my three rats have become five, and he says I am bad for animals lol.


Sorry you stiill arent well and hope you improve soon.Dont forget ratty pics when you are up to it


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The funeral is on Thursday.... Mom arrives tomorrow morning, though.
> 
> Hopefully the ice will be ok, if Steve has it, Shell... I know it stays frozen a lot longer than ice you make at home (dunno why, though).


 
At least you will have your Mom there to support you both on Thursday.
Asda had put the ice back in the freexer and the cards were at customer services:lol2:


----------



## Shell195




----------



## Amalthea

Don't think I posted this in here...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Don't think I posted this in here...
> 
> image


 
Love it:flrt: Where did you get the wall bed?


----------



## Amalthea

Zooplus  we've had it for ages, but only just put it up


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, your age catching up with you deary? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Yup you are right, I called into Asda on the off chance and someone had handed the bags in:blush:


I knew it! :2thumb:


Amalthea said:


> Don't think I posted this in here...
> 
> image


Lovely photo - I love that wall bed too and it's obviously a hit with Louis, he looks like a prince on his throne! :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Oh yes! I know which you mean.
> 
> Have you had your 20 week scan yet?


No hun it's on the first


----------



## Amalthea

Don't be sad... It'll be amazing for you :grouphug:


----------



## DavieB

Dog just peed on Nathan... How come its my fault lol


----------



## Amalthea

Gary just found this picture... Thought I'd share. That is Cleo (the one that was put to sleep last month) and eleven year old me.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Gary just found this picture... Thought I'd share. That is Cleo (the one that was put to sleep last month) and eleven year old me.
> 
> image


Awww what a gorgeous photo:flrt:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Dog just peed on Nathan... How come its my fault lol


Sorry, not funny really - I know, but I lol'd! :blush:



Amalthea said:


> Gary just found this picture... Thought I'd share. That is Cleo (the one that was put to sleep last month) and eleven year old me.
> 
> image


Aw what a lovely photograph and what a pretty little girl!

I nearly said "you were", but realised that could be read wrongly!!! :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

I looked like Hermione in the first Harry Potter *lol* Even Mom was a bit scared when it came out cuz of the resemblance... :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Just about to go pick up Mom.


----------



## feorag

Morning.

I'm sure it'll be lovely for you to have your mum with you for a while Jen. :2thumb:

I'm off to the Sanctuary in a while to sort out a tombola for Saturday - we're fundraising at PaH!!


----------



## Esarosa

Hope your mum has had a safe trip Jen xxx


----------



## sammy1969

HI every one feeling a bit more myself today so decided to get two of my little ones out for the first time and into the bonding pouch but as it is the boys and Glyn wants to keep them i have given the whole thing to him which should be funny as he has never done this sort of thing before he is currently giggling as they are licking and nibbling at his fingers lol. Once he has had them for around an hour or so i will swap for the other two then swap for mum who is extremely skittish but a lovely topaz colour.


----------



## Amalthea

My baby was born this time last week....


----------



## feorag

Glad you're feeling better sammy and hope the rat socialisation goes well.

Jen, what can I say - I'm so sorry! :sad:


----------



## sammy1969

Jen I really dont know what I can say other than like Eileen that i am sorry and to give you a big hug.

THe baby socialisation went well the boys spent the hour with GLyn and curled up asleep in the end in the pouch lol. THe girls were totally different very inquisitive and I had my fingers washed and nibbled for quite a while then they both curled up on my hand inside the pouch to go to sleep. Mum on the other hand was not going to play ball today so i have left her she is far too shy and skittish but she did eat from my hand which is a step in the right direction.


----------



## DavieB

Having wee discussion on facebook with some old friends about a bible class being held at a non denominational church.. Religion is always a laugh to talk about isn;t it... One of these things that should be steered clear of lol, I do enjoy winding up "super christians" though. I was brought up christian but struggle to believe the bible anymore than I believe in the river styx. The super christians always bite too . 

One thing though in case anyone is religous. I have no issue with people having faith attending church etc, but it should be kept away form places of education.


----------



## feorag

To be honest I think religion is a subject to avoid!

Just about every war there has been has been caused by religious differences.


----------



## Shell195

Mowgli is booked in for castrate and ID chip on Friday :gasp: I know its a minor op but Im still starting to worry about it:blush:

I forgot to tell you, Sydney is back to his normal self, hissing at me, running away and playing with his pipecleaners


----------



## feorag

Excellent news about Sidney :2thumb: and try not to worry too much about Mowgli, I'm sure he'll be fine!


----------



## Amalthea

Enjoy today, Katie xx

That's great news about Sidney, Shell!  I'm sure Mowgli will be fine xx


----------



## Amalthea

Because it is such a beautiful day, I've just put Gromit outside in Diesel's crate...


----------



## feorag

Morning!

Did your mum arrive safely Jen? I'll be thinking about you all day.

Hope Gromit enjoys his bit of sun this morning - it's a beautiful day up here too! :2thumb:

I'm off upstairs to start e-mailing out schedules for our show in May, then I'm off to pick the children up from school and then I'm meeting Kim and her mum, Heather to go to a psychic evening in Morpeth! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah she did  She's still asleep, actually.... We had a long day yesterday after picking her up from the airport. Went and had my hair done, then to Manchester to do some shopping (I bought something to wear today), and then out to dinner. Didn't get home til late, so Mom is catching up on sleep. Been asleep for nearly 12 hours!

Thanx very much... It's gonna be a tough day *sigh*

Have fun out and about!


----------



## Esarosa

Shell, I'm sure Mowgli will be okay though it doesn't stop us worrying. I was awful when Phoenix was in the other week. Great news about Sydney too 

Eileen enjoy your day out and about, you'll have to let us know how you get on at the psychic evening, they always intrigue me.

Thanks Jen, will be thinking about you all day. Hope everything goes smoothly for you all, big hugs to you, Gary & your mum xx Bless her I'm not surprised she's knackered after doing all that yesterday. When we got to Florida (when I was 10) we arrived at about 11pm local time and didn't get up until about 12pm local time the next day as we were all shattered. And obviously giddy kids on a plane don't do sleep (my poor mum!)


----------



## Shell195

Im glad your mum arrived safely Jen and wil be thinking of you all:grouphug:

Eileen, that sounds interesting, you must tell us about it later 

Katie, I not sure if Mowgli will be going tomorrow yet as he has decided to be sneezy today:bash:

Im just sat watching the cats playing in the garden, its been so long see they have wanted to play out. That pair of bloody blackbirds are back nest building in the bamboo, I go out to destroy their nest then they come back and build it again:bash: I would be delighted except for the fact I have 16 cats that use the garden


----------



## Zoo-Man

I hope today goes well for you Jen (well, as well as such a sad event can) xx


I did very well keeping this quiet...... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/820552-our-new-additions.html#post9724599


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Colin!!! :bash: :bash: :bash:

You devious b*****d - keeping that quiet and not sharing with your friend! :whip:


----------



## Esarosa

Oooo Colin you sneaky so and so. They're gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :gasp: Colin!!! :bash: :bash: :bash:
> 
> You devious b*****d - keeping that quiet and not sharing with your friend! :whip:





Esarosa said:


> Oooo Colin you sneaky so and so. They're gorgeous :flrt:


Hehehe I would have told you all months ago when I knew we were going to be getting some, but Clark said we should suprise you all with it! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Hehehe I would have told you all months ago when I knew we were going to be getting some, but Clark said we should suprise you all with it! :lol2:


You are a better person than I...I cannot for the life of me keep a secret that big. Certainly not when the subject of said secret is so cute.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> You are a better person than I...I cannot for the life of me keep a secret that big. Certainly not when the subject of said secret is so cute.


Well actually I must admit, I did tell Shell..... :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well actually I must admit, I did tell Shell..... :blush:


Seeeeeee told you I wouldnt breath a word :halo:
Sooo cute, I need to meet these 2:flrt:


----------



## DavieB

There was some very obvious hinting going on, on Colins facebook lol.

Edinburgh zoo just got some meercats this week too. 

How about Dharma and Greg, or Jack and Meg (white stripes) Mork and mindy (RETRO)


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Well actually I must admit, I did tell Shell..... :blush:


:gasp: You told Shell!!!! :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: You told Shell!!!! :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


He did, then I forgot:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Seeeeeee told you I wouldnt breath a word :halo:
> Sooo cute, I need to meet these 2:flrt:


Definately, just let me know when : victory:



DavieB said:


> There was some very obvious hinting going on, on Colins facebook lol.
> 
> Edinburgh zoo just got some meercats this week too.
> 
> How about Dharma and Greg, or Jack and Meg (white stripes) Mork and mindy (RETRO)


You mean the photos? Sallie (the breeder) tagged me in the photos she took of them as they were growing.



feorag said:


> :gasp: You told Shell!!!! :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


If you had FB, I'd be able to chat to you at night, like I do Shell, so its your fault :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> He did, then I forgot:lol2:


I feel betrayed! 



Zoo-Man said:


> If you had FB, I'd be able to chat to you at night, like I do Shell, so its your fault :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I do have Facebook! :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

I just don't have time to get involved in doing much on it, cos I spend to much feckin' time on here and it's affecting my life! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I feel betrayed!
> 
> I do have Facebook! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I just don't have time to get involved in doing much on it, cos I spend to much feckin' time on here and it's affecting my life! :gasp:


Facebook is addictive:devil:


----------



## Shell195

No castration for Mowgli today, hes quite sneezy so have cancelled his appointment until next week


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I feel betrayed!
> 
> I do have Facebook! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I just don't have time to get involved in doing much on it, cos I spend to much feckin' time on here and it's affecting my life! :gasp:


I tried searching for you on Facebook just now, but then I forgot your surname :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> No castration for Mowgli today, hes quite sneezy so have cancelled his appointment until next week


I bet Mowgli will be glad he's sneezy today, if only he knew what he'd been spared :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Facebook is addictive:devil:


Exactly, that's why I don't want to start getting heavily involved in it, cos I spend too much time on here and answering the umpteen dozen e-mails I get every day. Nowadays I seldom get anything done before 12 mid-day, because I go straight on here and read the threads that I've contributed to then new threads (and that's only on Domestic!!) and then I check all my e-mails and answer them!! Bloody Hell if I was on Facebook I might as well just stop having a life and sit and talk on there.

Colin, I didn't do it deliberately, but somehow my Facebook has been set up so people can't give me friends requests! I don't know how because I joined purely so I could read what my pita granddaughter was getting up to and within minutes of registering I got a friends request from a girl who I e-mail, who worked with Barry, who lives in bloody Italy!!! :gasp: 

Since then a few people have told me they've tried to send me a friends request, but they can't, so I don't know what's changed cos all I've done is put up a photo?


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> You mean the photos? Sallie (the breeder) tagged me in the photos she took of them as they were growing.


Yer those but in the comments there were massive hints you were getting them lol.

Yuri is getting good at the trianing, no pee overnight none today while he was alone 5.5 hours. Got excited pee all over my foot when I came home though. Occasionaly he pees in the house just after he's been out like he has forgotten he needed lol, thats slightly frustrating, my hall stinks of pee need to buy a new carpet once he is trained.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Yer those but in the comments there were massive hints you were getting them lol.
> 
> Yuri is getting good at the trianing, no pee overnight none today while he was alone 5.5 hours. Got excited pee all over my foot when I came home though. Occasionaly he pees in the house just after he's been out like he has forgotten he needed lol, thats slightly frustrating, my hall stinks of pee need to buy a new carpet once he is trained.


Aye there were a few hints, Im cryptic like that  hehe

Will Yuri be castrated when he's old enough or did the breeder ask you to keep him entire? Our Dexter is a little sod & will cock his leg on the coffee table leg when the mood takes him. We just have to keep letting him out in the garden every couple of hours to stop him. Thank god he's only a Chihuahua, cos we go through enough kitchen roll as it is! Speaking of excitment peeing on feet, we visited a friend in Halifax last Summer & her Border Terrier puppy ran up to me & peed on my feet........I was wearing flip-flops! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

I've not decided whether or not to castrate him. I am allowed though, breeder doesn;t mind that. Her rules are more on breeding (she decides if dam is good enough and if yuri is good enough before allowing it) I'd kind of like another one in a couple of year without paying 2 grand lol. There are a couple of serious breeders near me one of them is head of SKC if he is interested in Yuri then that is probably the only way I'd breed him. Wouldn't go to a pet breeder. The other issue is his behaviour in 6 months, if he is really hard work the nuts WILL get cut off.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> I've not decided whether or not to castrate him. I am allowed though, breeder doesn;t mind that. Her rules are more on breeding (she decides if dam is good enough and if yuri is good enough before allowing it) I'd kind of like another one in a couple of year without paying 2 grand lol. There are a couple of serious breeders near me one of them is head of SKC if he is interested in Yuri then that is probably the only way I'd breed him. Wouldn't go to a pet breeder. The other issue is his behaviour in 6 months, if he is really hard work the nuts WILL get cut off.


Good plan mate. It would be a shame to castrate him until you know how he has matured & turned out. But as you say, if behaviour problems are an issue, say bye-bye balls! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Of course he is...................................not :whistling2:Preloved | devon rex kitten for sale in Leigh, Lancs, UK


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!! If that's a purebred Devon Rex I'll show my arse in Fenwick's window!

I don't whether she's an idiot and bought it from a conman or whether she's the conman?? *shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone not having a good day today very tired and feel sickly again dr says it is to do with the brain inflamation i have fromthe chickenpox and that i have to have more antivirals to try and combat it not that they worked last time lol. I never knew chickenpox could be so dangerous in adults I remember having it as a child and it was never this bad although i did have it quite badly along with my brother. WE seemed to get everything together mind you we were always running round being kids scrumping climbing trees etc , yes I was a tom boy who was always put up the tree by the boys to get the fruit lol I never thought about why at the time but now i think i can work it out lol as i was always in a skirt lol.
Col and Shell how come i never see you on fb lol I look most nights for my rfuk friends and never see them online lol must have a setting wrong i used to see you Col but now I dont willhave to start pming you both lol. Eileen it is addictive but I dont think i have you on my friends list.
I have jsut watched Cats live at the Adelphi theatre with John Partridge and Sir John mills and Elaine paige, It is one of my favourite musicals and i realised when listening to the lyrics that my cats are jellicle cats with each having three pet names lol, strange how things work lol. THey each have their proper names Ie Dante then they have my secret name for them when no one is around which in his case is Bustoffer Jones as he has white spats lol and then there is his nickname for everyone to hear which is mcnally the ally cat lol. Am i strange or what lol or do others have this sort of thing going with their kitties ?


----------



## feorag

I've seen Cats 4 times on the stage and loved the first 2 which were in the round in London - firstly with the original cast, then secondly after Elaine Page and Brian Blessed left, but all the rest of the original cast was in it and I loved it. The third time I saw it was a few years later in Edinburgh and they'd changed one of the routines totally and I didn't like it. The 4th time was a couple of years ago in Newcastle and they'd taken out one of my fav songs so I was gutted.

I was so excited when it came out on DVD, but I didn't like it very much to be honest. I didn't like John Mills at all and he couldn't do the routine I loved which followed on from "Gus the Theatre Cat"


----------



## DavieB

What's a Devon Rex.


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit I have never seen it live but would love to, but I do know they have changed and missed a few songs out of the performance i have which is from 1998. I do like it as i am a huge fan of John Partridge who plays Rum Tum Tugger in it and love his voice and his rendition of Mr Mistoffellees and he does very flexible hips lol (sorry takes mind back out of the gutter lol) I have always thought it a shame he is gay lol what I could d o with a man like that lol. Sorry off on a tangent again lol. I do think it was a shame Sir john Mills couldnt do the continuation of Gus of theatre Cat as i have heard it is really great and I would love to see it. MAybe one day I Will get to I know Glyn is trying to get me tickets for Phantom but they need to be booked two years in advance for London and three years in Southampton for the traveling cast, and well as for Les miserables my favourite musical I could wait for upto five years to see that as both cats in london are booked fopr at least two years i advance and always the day it goes on sale for the MAyflower down here it sells out within an hour. I am actually waiting for the sequel of phantom to come out on dvd which is love never dies as the music is amazing and it has never been released before. ITs weird as i have both the filmand the 25 anniversary performance of phantom and it has Micheal crawford on the live but he doesnt sing which is a shame but five other phantoms in total do lol as does Sarah brightman. and I have the 25th anniversary of les mis at the o2 with matt lucas as diternarde (sp) the landlord who is brilliant and alfie bowe as Valjean. Sorry i am wittering on here about nothing lol.


----------



## sammy1969

DavieB said:


> What's a Devon Rex.


beautiful breed of cat dave google it hun they are gorgeous


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> What's a Devon Rex.


They're proper ugly buggers, Dave! Weird head shape, googly eyes - bit like ET!! 



sammy1969 said:


> I must admit I have never seen it live but would love to, but I do know they have changed and missed a few songs out of the performance i have which is from 1998. I do like it as i am a huge fan of John Partridge who plays Rum Tum Tugger in it and love his voice and his rendition of Mr Mistoffellees and he does very flexible hips lol (sorry takes mind back out of the gutter lol) I have always thought it a shame he is gay lol what I could d o with a man like that lol. Sorry off on a tangent again lol. I do think it was a shame Sir john Mills couldnt do the continuation of Gus of theatre Cat as i have heard it is really great and I would love to see it. MAybe one day I Will get to I know Glyn is trying to get me tickets for Phantom but they need to be booked two years in advance for London and three years in Southampton for the traveling cast, and well as for Les miserables my favourite musical I could wait for upto five years to see that as both cats in london are booked fopr at least two years i advance and always the day it goes on sale for the MAyflower down here it sells out within an hour. I am actually waiting for the sequel of phantom to come out on dvd which is love never dies as the music is amazing and it has never been released before. ITs weird as i have both the filmand the 25 anniversary performance of phantom and it has Micheal crawford on the live but he doesnt sing which is a shame but five other phantoms in total do lol as does Sarah brightman. and I have the 25th anniversary of les mis at the o2 with matt lucas as diternarde (sp) the landlord who is brilliant and alfie bowe as Valjean. Sorry i am wittering on here about nothing lol.


I've not seen John Partridge's Rum Tum Tugger. but the original was Paul Nicholas and I've not seen another performance that comes anywhere near his! He's the one who's singing the song on the original recording. He was brilliant at it.

My biggest surprise when I saw the original was Sarah Brightman and Bonnie Langford. Sarah Brightman because she could sing (remember this was before Phantom) and all she'd done was sing that terrible "Starship Trooper" song. And Bonnie Langford because her dancing was amazing!


----------



## sammy1969

Oh if you like John Partridge well worth the watch lol just for the wiggling of hips etc hehas an amazing pelvic thrust shall we say and an amazing smile. I must admit I never knew Sarah Brightman could sing until phantom and boy was I in for a shock lol I know Andrew wrote the part pasifically for her but wow did she do it justice as did Micheal who wanted to play Raoul lol and got the best part ever. Who would of thought a sitcom actor would rise to such heights and have such a magnifient voiceI was too young whe he was i Phantom to go see it but boy I wish I had But i dohave a dvd of his withhim singing the two main songs which is great Yep I do love old fashioned thigs like live performances from ppl Like Micheal John Barrowman JAson donavon who in my opinion isnt that good lol etc etc THink I was born out of time really.As for Bonny Langford she was brilliant as a dancer but I remember her i Just william and the immortal lines "Ill scream and scream and scream till i make myself sick" lol or does that just really show my age. I remember there was another girl dancer who was around at the same time but her name I cant remember but she was a rival to Bonny lol. Not sure what has happened to either of themnow as you don seem to hear anything about them. But give me an old time musical and i am a happy chappy lol would of loved to of seen a borderville show lol with all the long words like the program the good olde days used to do


----------



## feorag

Trust me Paul Nicholas has brilliant hips and could do a very good thrust!! :lol2: Do you know who I mean?

I think "Cats" was probably where Lloyd Webber heard her sing and realised she had a good voice! The White cat was played by Finola Hughes and she went to Hollywood to star in the second Saturday Night Fever film "Staying Alive". She also played the 3 witches mother in "Charmed"


----------



## sammy1969

Oh yes Eileen I know Paul Nicholas lol from Just good friends an old series lol but I do know he can sing too but never seen his hips thrust lol as i tend to like dark haired and eyed men rather than blue eyed blondes as I remember him being lol although he did have a lovely smile. I beleive it is Finola that is in this peformance of cats as Victoria the white cat as I too recognised her as being in staying alive and in Charmed as the mum of Prudence Pheobe and Piper yes I watch charmed too lol. 

On a different note I think I may of upset the Kare on the subject of petshops not stocking pets but I had to give my opinion as it is soething i do feel strongly about but I went into a bit of a rant lol. I must learn to stay calm now and then lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> What's a Devon Rex.


Its like a Tyranosaurus Rex, only smaller & with an worse accent! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

TRust you Col I had to Lol at that as did Glyn


----------



## feorag

Morning all - dashing off in a minute to PaH with Monty, the skunk, a hedgehog and a tombola to raise money for the Sanctuary. So dashing as usual!


----------



## Shell195

Ive got our sanctuary Spring ball tonight :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Oh aren't you two busy bees today! Hope fundraising goes well for both. (I'm assuming the sanctuary does fund raise at the ball?)

Well I was just making a little picnic up for one to go to the park and enjoy the lovely weather...Will's out and nobody was free so figured my little girl could keep me company if nothing else (did I mention sprocket is a girl?I can't remember. And for some reason most of my friends can't see the post and piccy on facebook...so god knows what settings I've messed up now..bleeding timeline!) Literally gets to the front door and the heavens opened...it was glorious sunshine not ten minutes ago 

This is why I miss having a dog. 1. I don't look like a tit going to sit in a park alone. 2. even if it rained I'd still have to force myself outside...wheras now I'm snuggled up in my quilt trying to think of a film to watch


----------



## kemist

Esarosa said:


> Oh aren't you two busy bees today! Hope fundraising goes well for both. (I'm assuming the sanctuary does fund raise at the ball?)
> 
> Well I was just making a little picnic up for one to go to the park and enjoy the lovely weather...Will's out and nobody was free so figured my little girl could keep me company if nothing else (did I mention sprocket is a girl?I can't remember. And for some reason most of my friends can't see the post and piccy on facebook...so god knows what settings I've messed up now..bleeding timeline!) Literally gets to the front door and the heavens opened...it was glorious sunshine not ten minutes ago
> 
> This is why I miss having a dog. 1. I don't look like a tit going to sit in a park alone. 2. even if it rained I'd still have to force myself outside...wheras now I'm snuggled up in my quilt trying to think of a film to watch


Charlie and the chocolate factory has just started on itv


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Oh aren't you two busy bees today! Hope fundraising goes well for both. (I'm assuming the sanctuary does fund raise at the ball?)
> 
> Well I was just making a little picnic up for one to go to the park and enjoy the lovely weather...Will's out and nobody was free so figured my little girl could keep me company if nothing else (did I mention sprocket is a girl?I can't remember. And for some reason most of my friends can't see the post and piccy on facebook...so god knows what settings I've messed up now..bleeding timeline!) Literally gets to the front door and the heavens opened...it was glorious sunshine not ten minutes ago
> 
> This is why I miss having a dog. 1. I don't look like a tit going to sit in a park alone. 2. even if it rained I'd still have to force myself outside...wheras now I'm snuggled up in my quilt trying to think of a film to watch


 
Stupid weather ruins everything:bash: Have you chosen any names yet?
The whole ball is a fund raiser, hair and nails done just need to do make up and get dressed. Im driving to night so no drinking for me AGAIN:devil: Sophie came with me last year and Steve is being dragged to it this year:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Stupid weather ruins everything:bash: Have you chosen any names yet?
> The whole ball is a fund raiser, hair and nails done just need to do make up and get dressed. Im driving to night so no drinking for me AGAIN:devil: Sophie came with me last year and Steve is being dragged to it this year:lol2:



We have a few names that we've been tossing around for a while, as usual I keep going off ones I've liked for months/years though  My mums names were Denise & Elaine. So we want to encorporate those in there.
So far shortlisted we have
Arya/Aria
Elena/Elaina
Alannah (Wills choice...it means Little Child, and the size of me now I'm thinking that isn't going to be appropriate. The bump just appeared from nowhere)
Isabella (Love that name and always wanted to have a little girl called it, BUT twilight means lots of girls will probably have it )

Then Denise or Elaine for the middle names depending on what would sound best with the names. Well apart from Elena..Elena Elaine might sound a bit nuts.


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone Well i had a fitful nights sleep NOT!!! At 3am this morning my bed broke leaving me leaning halfway towards the floor. It is a slatted bed base and for some strange reason the manufacturers have made the bit the slats go onto out of 3 seperate bits of wood instead of one long piece and the middle piece for the third time has fallen through and the whole of the side has to be replaced. why the middle section always breaks is beyond me but i wish I had never bought the damn thing, so now spending today repairing the bed with Glyn so that i can sleep in it tonight.


----------



## Esarosa

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone Well i had a fitful nights sleep NOT!!! At 3am this morning my bed broke leaving me leaning halfway towards the floor. It is a slatted bed base and for some strange reason the manufacturers have made the bit the slats go onto out of 3 seperate bits of wood instead of one long piece and the middle piece for the third time has fallen through and the whole of the side has to be replaced. why the middle section always breaks is beyond me but i wish I had never bought the damn thing, so now spending today repairing the bed with Glyn so that i can sleep in it tonight.



Eek! Not a nice way to be woken up. Though with my magic pillow I'm not even sure that would have woken me up now...seriously it's amazing!

Will broke our bed by standing on it....Why he thought that was a good idea I'll never know...he's 6ft 4inch so what he couldn't reach without it beggars belief.


----------



## sammy1969

Oh a typical man Will is then lol. It would be impossible for Glyn to break our bed he is so tiny only around 9 stone and only 5" 7" tall lol, I can pick him up and throw him if i had the strength lol. He usually ends up curled up against my back lol but last night i ended up virtually on his lap as he was asleep ;p. Even the dog and four cats couldnt help but sleep close together without fights as anyone near the middle where it had fallen through ended up on the floor lol. Cant wait till its fixed.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive got our sanctuary Spring ball tonight :gasp:


You know you *love it*!!:whistling2:

Sorry the rain kept you in Katie. We got wet too. When we got there none of the floor staff knew we were coming and they had a pile of large bags of dog food where charities usually have their indoor tombola, so we had to put everything outside. It was feckin' freezing for the first 2 hours and then it brightened up a bit and the sun came out, then about 2:00 the heavens opened and it threw it down! :devil:

The problem is that although there is a portico above the whole row of shops, there's a gap between it and the wall. We weren't allowed to have the tables out into the pavement, so when it rained the rain all came down on all our own stuff behind the tables and some on the tombola stuff, but apart from that it was an OK day. Gizmo the skunk behaved well and of course my Monty is brilliant. At one stage he went inside a woman's coat, so she stood talking to me for ages and then asked if she could take him into PaH cos she was going in for a look around, so he was away for ages - no bother!! :2thumb: :flrt:

Colin, a couple came in with a teeny, tiny, 8 week old longhair black and tan chi puppy for her first vaccs and a 12 week old shorthair blue for its second, so I got loads of chi cuddles and kisses! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You know you *love it*!!:whistling2:
> 
> Sorry the rain kept you in Katie. We got wet too. When we got there none of the floor staff knew we were coming and they had a pile of large bags of dog food where charities usually have their indoor tombola, so we had to put everything outside. It was feckin' freezing for the first 2 hours and then it brightened up a bit and the sun came out, then about 2:00 the heavens opened and it threw it down! :devil:
> 
> The problem is that although there is a portico above the whole row of shops, there's a gap between it and the wall. We weren't allowed to have the tables out into the pavement, so when it rained the rain all came down on all our own stuff behind the tables and some on the tombola stuff, but apart from that it was an OK day. Gizmo the skunk behaved well and of course my Monty is brilliant. At one stage he went inside a woman's coat, so she stood talking to me for ages and then asked if she could take him into PaH cos she was going in for a look around, so he was away for ages - no bother!! :2thumb: :flrt:
> 
> Colin, a couple came in with a teeny, tiny, 8 week old longhair black and tan chi puppy for her first vaccs and a 12 week old shorthair blue for its second, so I got loads of chi cuddles and kisses! :2thumb:


Ooooo, nice! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooooo, nice! :flrt:


They were - the blue was stunning (as much as know about chis and what's good and what's not). I know you don't care for the l/hs, but the little girl was beautiful and I would have run away with her if I'd had the chance!!


----------



## DavieB

I googled long hair black and tan chi there. I have to be honest here (sorry colin) I never liked chi's bit those black and tan ones lh ones are really nice. So now I guess I like b&t LH Chi's I wouldn;t even have known that was a chi. hey have more of a terrier look in those colours imho.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> They were - the blue was stunning (as much as know about chis and what's good and what's not). I know you don't care for the l/hs, but the little girl was beautiful and I would have run away with her if I'd had the chance!!


Yes, I much prefer the Smooth Coats over the Long Coats, but I still appreciate a good example of a Long Coat when I see one. Blue Smooth Coats are starting to increase in number, with quite a few pet breeders trying to breed them. In the show ring, unusual or dark colours dont tend to do so well, creams & reds are generally the ones winning.


----------



## DavieB

While on the subject of colours Russian KC is getting round to recognising different colours of Russian Black terriers. Apparently there are a lot of grey ones and some Airedale coloured ones, and the more normal with the white patch on the chest. It would open up these colours being bred, in Eastern block countries any colour other than black is neutered. There are a few against it as is the norm with breeders, but if it opens up health lines it should be done, Some RBT's have the urate stone problems that dals have, others have skin problems so if this was to cut these down I can;t see why anyone would argue it.

I was watching the football once I got in from work , but it really is depressing being a Rangers fan lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> I googled long hair black and tan chi there. I have to be honest here (sorry colin) I never liked chi's bit those black and tan ones lh ones are really nice. So now I guess I like b&t LH Chi's I wouldn;t even have known that was a chi. hey have more of a terrier look in those colours imho.image


The black & tan, black & cream, & tricolour Chihuahuas are nice in both Smooth & Long Coat, but Im not generally a fan of coated breeds.


----------



## sammy1969

Ok I officially quit just went to have a nice slice of melon with Glyn and guess what? Four cats and two dogs decided they wanted some too so instead of having melon left over for later the whole lot has gone as all my pets are addcited to melon. Why are all my pets fruit freaks like me I mean Stormy will eat raw brocolli carrots pear apples salad and if he can steal them grapes which I kow he is not allowed, Mysty will eat apple and melon and pears and salad, and as for the cats well nero and Loki are real meon freaks as well as mangoes which is one of figaros favourites as well as pears and apples. and gizmo is just a walking dustbin who will eat anything I am lol only Dante is a bit more decerning and will only eat the best of things like strawberries and cherries lol depiped of course. I am sure it is not natural for animals to eat fruit like mine do


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> While on the subject of colours Russian KC is getting round to recognising different colours of Russian Black terriers. Apparently there are a lot of grey ones and some Airedale coloured ones, and the more normal with the white patch on the chest. It would open up these colours being bred, in Eastern block countries any colour other than black is neutered. There are a few against it as is the norm with breeders, but if it opens up health lines it should be done, Some RBT's have the urate stone problems that dals have, others have skin problems so if this was to cut these down I can;t see why anyone would argue it.
> 
> I was watching the football once I got in from work , but it really is depressing being a Rangers fan lol


Its suprising that many breeds we are so used to seeing in their traditional colour, actually do come in other colours too. Scottish Terriers, for example, are traditionally black, but they also come in biscuit & cream. Bearded Collies, traditionally grey & white, but we saw one at a show recently that was all white apart from biscuit coloured ears. 

The only colour that Chihuahuas cannot be registered under is merle, as there are hearing & sight problems associated with the merle gene. There is a merle register for Chi owners to look at to see if the potential stud or bitch they may use is linked to merle, etc.


----------



## feorag

Dave the pup looked just like that - she was incredibly cute. I must have seen 3 lots of 2 chis going into PaH today - a few years ago I would have been unlikely to see a single one! All the rest were reds and creams and s/hs Colin!

And you've changed your Avatar - for a minute there I thought you were jb whatshisname, who also used a parrot!

Sammy, my cats love melon too! :2thumb: If I open a melon and cut out a slice and leave it on the bench, when I come back it's been licked dry! :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> They were - the blue was stunning (as much as know about chis and what's good and what's not). I know you don't care for the l/hs, but the little girl was beautiful and I would have run away with her if I'd had the chance!!


I do have a soft spot for l/h chi's :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

It is ridiculous Eileen they dot just lick it they eat the flesh and the skin if I am not quick enough to get it off them and thats the dogs as well as the cats lol I cant have any fruit without one or other of the dogs or cats trying to eat it from the other side lol I think loki is the worst for eating it across form me but any fruit that is put down for a split second has to be hunted down to find out which horror has pinched it depending on what type of fruit it is even lychees disappear down figaros mouth the second my back is turned lol. 

I love chihuahuas full stop but love the little cream short hairs but the black and tan long hairs are also a favourite really need a chi its no good have to find one I can afford tha tis oyung enough to train to love cats lol and before Stromy has to be pts as hehas yet another growth this one right on the base of his tail on his butt opening and it is growing and i cant bring myslef to take him to the vets to be told there is nothing they can do


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Dave the pup looked just like that - she was incredibly cute. I must have seen 3 lots of 2 chis going into PaH today - a few years ago I would have been unlikely to see a single one! All the rest were reds and creams and s/hs Colin!
> 
> *And you've changed your Avatar - for a minute there I thought you were jb whatshisname, who also used a parrot!*
> 
> Sammy, my cats love melon too! :2thumb: If I open a melon and cut out a slice and leave it on the bench, when I come back it's been licked dry! :roll:


JB who??? :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Top one would end up called harlequin, grey one would have to be gandalf!

It stands to reason that some of the donor breeds colours would come through, Sable (Airedale) Black and tan (Rotweiler) Grey I guess is from the giant scnauzer, I supopse we could have newfoundland colours, Caucasian ovcarcha and any of the othe 27 breeds I'm not listing I presume most colours would come from the 3 main breeds I listed first.


----------



## sammy1969

OOOO very nice I do like the black and tan colour


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> JB who??? :lol2:


He must have changed it! I've just looked in 'community' and the avatar isn't there now! :bash:

I like all those colours Dave! But I'd still buy a black cos I love black critters!


----------



## DavieB

Hers a black and tan, i think the first is more sable? unsure though If I get another I'm gonna scour the planet for one like the one on the right lol. Its gorgeous, first had to be black though lol.










I've found out an awful lot about the breed this past week since joining a facebook group its owners talking rather than what I was finding before, its been very informative some stuff I;d rather not have known lol. 

I printed a few pictures of Yuri the other day, its amazing how much more detail there is in a photo, the LCD monitor just cant differentiate all the black. A good printer can though (not a home one I paid someone) 


I had the choice between Yuri and onother that had a big white crest. I chose the all back one too lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Hers a black and tan, i think the first is more sable? unsure though If I get another I'm gonna scour the planet for one like the one on the right lol. Its gorgeous, first had to be black though lol.
> 
> image
> 
> I've found out an awful lot about the breed this past week since joining a facebook group its owners talking rather than what I was finding before, its been very informative *some stuff I;d rather not have known lol.*
> 
> 
> I had the choice between Yuri and onother that had a big white crest. I chose the all back one too lol.


Such as? :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

~I like both colour varieties in that pic if i had to choose would probably bethe black though as like Eileen i do like black in critters lol hence 3 tuxedo cats lol but not having seen one with a white crest on its chest i may change my mind in favour of one of those lol


----------



## feorag

I agree the first one has too much brown in the black area for me to qualify as a black and tan.


----------



## sammy1969

He is gorgeous though lol


----------



## sammy1969

Oh I forgot to tell oyu guys the beardie that I thought would have to have her front leg amputated after she was attacked by her cage partner has actual made an almost full recovery and is able to use her front leg quite normally and can walk and climb once again and yesterday decided she wanted to escape and flew out of her viv and onto the floor so fast that i missed it with my naked eye as did Loki and Gizmo who's feet she landed at and sat their looking at them lol. I picked her up and put her back in her viv before they even realised they had missed the oportunity to chase a scaley round the floor lol


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Such as? :whistling2:


Health stuff. Skin problems and urate problems being the 2 main ones. But its like anything else people with problems tell everyone people with none tell no one I'd imagine its as healthy a breed you'll find. Doesn't seem to be too much hereditary stuff. I've seen one case of addisons disease but that seems to be a blip cant find anyone else complaining about it, or even it progressing to the next stage. All the breeders I've found in the UK are show breeders so hopefully they are all health testing for Hyperuricosuria disorder. I must admit I rushed in and never found out all this stuff, but I have saw a certificate from a breeder who's lineage is shared by mine a few gen back and it is N/N. 

By speaking to the dams breeder I am confident she is perfect though. The sire came from standhouse which is Uk and Eire's top breeder so hopefully they have good ethics.

Tsars breeder http://www.standhousekennels.com/news.html
Rea (mums) breeder http://www.freechoice.edicypages.com/


----------



## DavieB

sammy1969 said:


> ~I like both colour varieties in that pic if i had to choose would probably bethe black though as like Eileen i do like black in critters lol hence 3 tuxedo cats lol but not having seen one with a white crest on its chest i may change my mind in favour of one of those lol












This is the pup I chose Yuri over. Don't know if it quite qualifies as a crest lol. 




sammy1969 said:


> Oh I forgot to tell oyu guys the beardie that I thought would have to have her front leg amputated after she was attacked by her cage partner has actual made an almost full recovery and is able to use her front leg quite normally and can walk and climb once again and yesterday decided she wanted to escape and flew out of her viv and onto the floor so fast that i missed it with my naked eye as did Loki and Gizmo who's feet she landed at and sat their looking at them lol. I picked her up and put her back in her viv before they even realised they had missed the oportunity to chase a scaley round the floor lol


So glad he's picked up I was pessimistic when you first asked me about him. You must have put lots of effort in.


----------



## feorag

In the Cat Fancy, that would be called a "white locket" caused by the white spotting gene (that often brings in bikini white patches too) and in a lot of breed, including mine, it is highly undesirable.

I would never have chosen that over a pure black Dave, mainly because if it has to include white, then imao it should be an obvious larger white area, but I'd still prefer the black.


----------



## sammy1969

Aww that is sweet but yuri is sweeter i must admit. 
With the beardie I put in some time but being in the hosp so much not as much as i would of liked I did seperate her from the nasty one and put her on cage rest fro the whole time i was in hosp. Onc eout io have puther into a bigger viv and let her run about or rest as she wishes and after yesterday well i was in shock at the swiftness of her movememnt but I do know the help you gave me Dve was a godsend as i had no idea so now I do still have one partially sighted beardie and one with a leg missing but the other two are doing well and hopefully i will have no more dramas lol .


----------



## Amalthea

Katie, where's your scan pic?


----------



## sammy1969

I did see one on fb but i dont think it showed on her timeline properly for some reason.


----------



## feorag

I don't like timeline at all! :sad:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Katie, where's your scan pic?



It's a bit...massive...and I think the first scan piccy we had looked more baby like than this one.. Though Will assures me it's just how her head is angled :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

You're having a girl??


----------



## Esarosa

Well as best as the sonographer (the nice one not the witch in training who has bruised all my stomach) could tell. There were no dangly/protruding bits, and there were 3 white lines, which is indicative of a girl, but if it's a girl their vagina is still developing at this stage so that's about as conclusive as we can get.

Yeah they had a woman learning to take measurements, so of the heart, legs etc. When she couldn't angle the probe correctly she just started trying to use brute force, so I've bruised really badly. The other sonographer just twisted or angled the probe better. I did mention the other one was hurting me so the more experienced one took over for the majority of the scan, then handed off to the other one to try and get a few more heart measurements towards the end. She still exerted way to much pressure. Then went 'oh baby is kicking and wriggling alot'...no :censor: she's probably telling you to :censor: off which is what I want to do.


----------



## Amalthea

How lovely (not that you're bruised, of course)! I'm so happy for you


----------



## Zoo-Man

Katie, congratulations on your little girl hun :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We are at Northern Counties Chihuahua Club's open show tomorrow with Dexter. As its a breed club show, the judge should be a breed specialist, so we'll see what he thinks of our boy. Christine, Dexter's breeder, is confident he'll do well.


----------



## DavieB

After the last Chi man commenting on him I'd imagine you wil do quite well, Mike Gadsby was it?


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> After the last Chi man commenting on him I'd imagine you wil do quite well, Mike Gadsby was it?


Yes Davie, thats the one : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Ooo fingfers crossed for Dexter


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Colin good luck at the show today - hope Dexter does you proud!

I'm having a quiet day today, cos I was stiff as a board yesterday. I can walk great, but I'm no good at standing and yesterday I stood solid from 10:15 until 4:15 and never sat down once, so when I sat down on the settee last night I could barely get up again! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Did you manage to get a decent amount at pah yesterday Eileen?


----------



## feorag

Funnily enough Katie, I've just got an e-mail in from Kim to say that we raised:

tombola: £160
donation: £25.30

So a total of: £185.30


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon all Eileen that is a great sum for the sanctuary. Shame you were so stiff afterwards I get the same thing I can never stand for any length of time without agony setting in. Today I am trying to catch up with laundry as I havent done any for two weeks and poor Glyn has no white socks left lol but they are now in the tumble dryer as it has snowed here today at lunchtime for a short time.I feel so tired but i did step outside the front door for five minutes today to get some fresh air for the first time in two weeks and i saw about five ppl who wanted to come up and say hi but i had to keep them at a distance explaining i had chickenpox lol to which most laughed not taking me seriously till i explained why no onehad seen me for so long lol


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Katie, congratulations on your little girl hun :2thumb:



Thanks Col 


Eileen that's not a bad amount at all considering the weather.

I have a random question for you, whenever you have some not crazy hectic time would there be any possibility of you being able to make a taggie blanket for Sprocket? We wouldn't need any special fabric just whatever you have handy. Would just love one for Sprocket, considering how obsessed Reece was with tags as a baby. If you're too busy I totally understand (you never seem to stop!)


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> I have a random question for you, whenever you have some not crazy hectic time would there be any possibility of you being able to make a taggie blanket for Sprocket? We wouldn't need any special fabric just whatever you have handy. Would just love one for Sprocket, considering how obsessed Reece was with tags as a baby. If you're too busy I totally understand (you never seem to stop!)


Course I can and will!!

Yeh! I've just finished sewing up and sewn the buttons on the loopy cardigan, so it's finally finished! :2thumb:

Now I've got to make a poncho for another of Elise's friends and I think that's all my current orders sorted! 

Oops, just remembered someone wants a sequinned dog coat, but wants it in pink, so I'll have to buy the wool for that.


----------



## Shell195

Mowgli still isnt well  Hes on Synulox and Bisolvin, Ive been putting Karvol on his bed and steaming him. He wont eat on his own so Ive been syringing Recovery diet into him and water and honey so he doesnt dehydrate, hes also getting Nutrigel. I presume that his vaccinations dont cover this flu and hes got something off one of my scabby mogs who are immune to everything. If hes no better tomorrow hes going to the vets again although other than drip him Im not sure what else they can do:bash: We went to the Spring ball last night and had a great time but Mowgli snorted and sneezed all night while in bed with me so neither of us got much sleep


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well today at the Chihuahua show, Dexter was entered into 2 classes - s/c Chihuahua Minor Puppy Dog, where there were 6 dogs entered & Dexter was binned (he should have got 3rd or 4th), & s/c Chihuahua Novice Dog, where there were 2 dogs entered & Dexter was placed 1st! So not a fantastic day really.

Shell, I hope Mowgli bucks up soon.


----------



## Shell195

Mowgli is at the vets at 3.00 as he still refuses to eat


----------



## Esarosa

Thank you Eileen 

Sorry to hear the shows didn't go well Col.

Shell sorry to hear about Mowgli  I do hope the vets can sort him out.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> WellChihuahua Novice Dog, where there were 2 dogs entered & Dexter was placed 1st! So not a fantastic day really.


 I've said it before Colin - at a cat show he could have come 2nd and the other dog would have been third :lol:



Shell195 said:


> Mowgli is at the vets at 3.00 as he still refuses to eat


Yet another worry for you Shell! :sad:

I wonder what the vet will make of it? Don't necessarily blame your moggies, you know he could have had it before you got him - cat flus are just the pits to live with.

Anyday Anne is still feeling crap with her shingles, so we aren't meeting today or indeed this week, so i've got a day off! :jump:

Mind you, there's more work to do at home, as I did nothing over the weekend at all, so i've got loads that needs to be done - whether it gets done or not remains to be seen! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've said it before Colin - at a cat show he could have come 2nd and the other dog would have been third :lol:
> 
> Yet another worry for you Shell! :sad:
> 
> I wonder what the vet will make of it? Don't necessarily blame your moggies, you know he could have had it before you got him - cat flus are just the pits to live with.
> 
> Anyday Anne is still feeling crap with her shingles, so we aren't meeting today or indeed this week, so i've got a day off! :jump:
> 
> Mind you, there's more work to do at home, as I did nothing over the weekend at all, so i've got loads that needs to be done - whether it gets done or not remains to be seen! :whistling2:


 

Yes thats true but not once in any of the photos did I see any sign of him looking fluey. I know some of my mogs carry cat flu that they had before I took them in so Im thinking he could have got it off one of them(Jasper spends his whole life sneezing, hes the colourpoint mog who had the bad eye)
Mowgli is insured so Im not bothered about what expensive treatment they may give him as I will just have to pay the £70 excess. I want to cry when I look at Mowgli, he looks so depressed


----------



## feorag

I think that's the worst part - I know how I feel when I have flu or a bad cold and can't breathe properly - it's the pits! :sad:


----------



## DavieB




----------



## feorag

How did you get on at the vets Shell?


----------



## Shell195

Mowgli wasnt bad enough for a drip but they have kept him in to syringe feed him and put him in their steamer with Olbas oil. He is definately better in their care as he was getting very upset with me syringing him. One of the nurses is doing a course on specialist nursing so shes taken Mowgli under her wing and he will have the best of care between her and my vet. I rang at 6 and he was still snotty and unwell so got to ring again in the morning after 10. Its VERY quiet without him here, even Harley and Dennis have noticed hes missing.


----------



## ami_j

Poor Mowgli  get well soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh poor Mowgli, at least hes in the best place now for treatment. Get well soon Mowgli.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor Mowgli! I'm sure once his symptoms ease and he can breathe better he'll be back to his old self before you know it!


----------



## Shell195

Im so tired tonight as the night before last I was kept awake by Mowgli coughing and sneezing in our bed then last night Harley wanted to go in bed with Mowgli but hated the smell of Karvol so kept getting in bed with me then back out to check his own bed out. Maybe tonight I will get some much needed sleep or maybe I will lie awake worrying about Mowgli being on his own 

Eileen, any news on when your APD arrive?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Im so tired tonight as the night before last I was kept awake by Mowgli coughing and sneezing in our bed then last night Harley wanted to go in bed with Mowgli but hated the smell of Karvol so kept getting in bed with me then back out to check his own bed out. Maybe tonight I will get some much needed sleep or maybe I will lie awake worrying about Mowgli being on his own
> 
> Eileen, any news on when your APD arrive?


Im sure he'll be fine hun, you'll probably worry more than he will.

Did you ever discuss with the sanctuary trustees about contacting William Roach (Ken Barlow in Corrie) about becoming a patron? I thought of another local celeb too - Roy Baraclough (Alec Gilroy in Corrie).


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Im sure he'll be fine hun, you'll probably worry more than he will.
> 
> Did you ever discuss with the sanctuary trustees about contacting William Roach (Ken Barlow in Corrie) about becoming a patron? I thought of another local celeb too - Roy Baraclough (Alec Gilroy in Corrie).


 
Being old I forgot:blush:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Shell the APDs were coming last week, but the run was a very busy one which would have meant the courier keeping them for a few days and they were worried about having them that long, so they're now coming on their next run, which starts on the 13th March. They promised next day delivery, so hopefully I'll have them next week. :jump:


----------



## Shell195

Mowgli update. Hes starting to eat a bit by himself(hes had an appetitie stimulant) and is taking syringe feeding well, hes still snotty but doing fine. I have to ring for another update tonight


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Shell the APDs were coming last week, but the run was a very busy one which would have meant the courier keeping them for a few days and they were worried about having them that long, so they're now coming on their next run, which starts on the 13th March. They promised next day delivery, so hopefully I'll have them next week. :jump:


 
Haha, yet again we crossed posted at exactly the same time:roll:

I cant wait to see your APD in their lovely new house:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Great news about Mowgli - I'm sure once his nose clears he'll make a rapid improvement.

I'm excited too - it feels like this has taken forever to organise


----------



## sammy1969

Hi all Just a quick visit 
Shell glad Mowgli is getting better and dont worry about my comments on fb its just a bad day i have had enough thats all
Also have found out Pat St clement is an avid animal weffare and wildlife supporter maybe contacting her would help with either of your sanctuaries just a thought


----------



## Honey

Esarosa said:


> Aye I would love a snow spotted/rosetted bengal female. However, off reading around they sound like they do better alone, so if we did get a second cat probably not a good choice :? suppose every cat is different though.
> 
> Any suggestions for cats that (generally) can do well with others?


I had a female bengal kitten, and a ragdoll male. They got on amazingly well, ate together, played together and slept together!


----------



## feorag

that's probably because most Ragdolls are very relaxed (brain dead comes close) so he would never have challenged the bengal's right to be top cat and the bengal would have wanted that.

Try mixing her with a siamese female and come back and tell me that! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Was out for a walk with Yuri and Nathan there, as I got home Emma was going to the shops for cheese sauce mix. Having previously grated a block of cheese and left it on the worktop I knew not of this cheese and Yuri went into the kitchen and enjoyed half of it. He can reach onto worktops and devour whatever happens to be there lol. I am now away out for more cheese.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I have a male bengal and he gets on fine with orientals, rexes and other bengals. However, he is quite an exception as he is a massive softy and quite happy not to be the "top" cat as long as he gets to sleep on top of the other cat! :lol2: Only time I ever had an issue was when I was looking after a female bengal, she kept beating him up bless him!

But people I know who have bengals have said they generally prefer to be "top" cat so may not take well to certain other breeds that may challenge their position. I know plenty of people who keep bengals with siamese/orientals without any issues.

But at the end of the day it all depends on the personality of each individual cat as to whether they will get along.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> Was out for a walk with Yuri and Nathan there, as I got home Emma was going to the shops for cheese sauce mix. Having previously grated a block of cheese and left it on the worktop I knew not of this cheese and Yuri went into the kitchen and enjoyed half of it. He can reach onto worktops and devour whatever happens to be there lol. I am now away out for more cheese.


My bengal Howl is sneaky, he knows how to open doors now too so last week he snuck into the kitchen and ate the slice of cheesecake my boyfriend had left on the side, needless to say I had one miffed off boyfriend and one smug kitty :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Well today at the Chihuahua show, Dexter was entered into 2 classes - s/c Chihuahua Minor Puppy Dog, where there were 6 dogs entered & Dexter was binned (he should have got 3rd or 4th), & s/c Chihuahua Novice Dog, where there were 2 dogs entered & Dexter was placed 1st! So not a fantastic day really.
> 
> Shell, I hope Mowgli bucks up soon.


Is there no clue who is going to be at the shows before you get there Colin? It sounds like its a slight waste of time. But I'd imagine its all good practice for Dexter anyway. No judges list or competitors list?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> that's probably because most Ragdolls are very relaxed (brain dead comes close) so he would never have challenged the bengal's right to be top cat and the bengal would have wanted that.
> 
> *Try mixing her with a siamese female and come back and tell me that!* :lol2:


or even a deaf white cat or a persian:bash: Prince hates Boo and Bailey and we have to watch where those 2 are when hes out and about, I really dont think the risk of getting one with an existing cat is worth the risk, especially when the free ads are full of Bengals being rehomed because they dont get on with the existing cat!


----------



## Esarosa

Wow that post of mine that was quoted was a blast from the past :shock:

Any news on Mowgli this evening Shell


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Wow that post of mine that was quoted was a blast from the past :shock:
> 
> Any news on Mowgli this evening Shell


I wondered why I couldnt find it:lol2:

Hilary the vet says hes running snot as it all loosens up, which is good. Hes eaten a bit today and is enjoying being syringe fed. She said not to worry about him as he was a strong boy and he wasnt going short of love and cuddles, I can have him home once his immune system kicks in and the snot starts to clear, I really do miss this little, in your face, naughty, greedy baby, hes definately wormed his way into my heart !


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, if a female black/white sphynx is mated to a blue point sphynx what would the kittens colours be? I know you will know about this as I havent got a clue:lol2:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Was out for a walk with Yuri and Nathan there, as I got home Emma was going to the shops for cheese sauce mix. Having previously grated a block of cheese and left it on the worktop I knew not of this cheese and Yuri went into the kitchen and enjoyed half of it. He can reach onto worktops and devour whatever happens to be there lol. I am now away out for more cheese.


Welcome to the world of big dogs, Dave! :lol2:

I'm struggling because, although I've always had big dogs, they never stole food - even the Afghans (that were bred to steal as well as hunt) never stole any food, even if it was a joint of meat on the hearth!!!

Skye! He'll steal anything! I'm sick of putting something down on the coffee table, going back to the kitchen for something else and coming back to find the first thing missing! :roll:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen, if a female black/white sphynx is mated to a blue point sphynx what would the kittens colours be? I know you will know about this as I havent got a clue:lol2:


Well I'm no expert on genetics, I just manage to understand the genetics of my own breed, but I would guess that if the black/white sphynx carries the dilute gene you could get blues, but it depends on what colours they also carry as to what you might get.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Is there no clue who is going to be at the shows before you get there Colin? It sounds like its a slight waste of time. But I'd imagine its all good practice for Dexter anyway. No judges list or competitors list?


Hey Davie, no there isn't anyway of finding out who's also showing at a show before you go. You are told who is judging in the schedule entry, but of course if you've never been under that judge before, you don't know what they are like. Its all fun!


----------



## feorag

How's Mowgli this morning, Shell - hope he's continuing to improve.

Dave, Colin's right the only way you find out who will be at a cat show is by asking exhibitors at one show if they're going to the next. You're not allowed to know who's there until you get your catalogue.

It's so long since I showed dogs, i can't remember, but at cat shows you aren't allowed to get your catalogue until judging actually starts and you leave the hall.

The person who takes the entries is not allowed to tell anyone who they've received entries from either. I take all the show entries for our show and every year I get the same exhibitor ringing me up "for a chat" or to ask me if I'll take a late entry and they always try to find out if their biggest competitor has entered - sometimes they ask me outright! :gasp:, sometimes it's just a hint, even though they know I'm not allowed to tell them! :bash:


----------



## feorag

I forgot to ask, do you know the colour of both parents of the black & White and blue sphynx, cos that would give you a clue?

I also meant to ask you Shell - do you know the difference between a domestic cat and a feral cat??? :roll:

We're all as green as grass on this forum!


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody!

How's Mowgli, Shell? Hope he's improving. 

Yesterday was my first day back to work. It was alright, but had to hide in the fitting rooms once when a lady came in with her new son. 

Today should have been our 20 week scan. An it is exactly two weeks since Braedon was born


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Welcome to the world of big dogs, Dave! :lol2:
> 
> I'm struggling because, although I've always had big dogs, they never stole food - even the Afghans (that were bred to steal as well as hunt) never stole any food, even if it was a joint of meat on the hearth!!!
> 
> Skye! He'll steal anything! I'm sick of putting something down on the coffee table, going back to the kitchen for something else and coming back to find the first thing missing! :roll:


If your in the area he won't for expample last night Nathan gaver him an apple, he wouldn't touch it because he know's he's not allowed things off Nathan. I had to give him it for him to eat it. 

hopefully he learns he doesn't have to steal.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody!
> 
> How's Mowgli, Shell? Hope he's improving.
> 
> Yesterday was my first day back to work. It was alright, but had to hide in the fitting rooms once when a lady came in with her new son.
> 
> Today should have been our 20 week scan. An it is exactly two weeks since Braedon was born


Unfortunately that's going to happen all the time Jen and every time you'll feel the same, but hopefully eventually it won't hurt as much as it does at the minute.



DavieB said:


> If your in the area he won't for expample last night Nathan gaver him an apple, he wouldn't touch it because he know's he's not allowed things off Nathan. I had to give him it for him to eat it.
> 
> hopefully he learns he doesn't have to steal.


That's pretty good control for such a young puppy, Dave. I'd be very happy with that! :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> I forgot to ask, do you know the colour of both parents of the black & White and blue sphynx, cos that would give you a clue?
> 
> I also meant to ask you Shell - do you know the difference between a domestic cat and a feral cat??? :roll:
> 
> We're all as green as grass on this forum!


Hope I remember what I was taught correctly(!)...I think one of the definitions of a feral is that it has to be born "in the wild" whereas a domestic cat would be one born in a "human environment" i.e house/rescue centre or something even if it later becomes a stray it wouldn't be classed as a feral. So the offspring of a stray domestic cat could technically be classed as ferals if born in the wild and without any intervening human care/contact. I usually just think of the whole feral cat situation as kind of like domestication in reverse, domestic cats just gradually over generations reverting back to the "wild" state. On the one hand (from a scientific point of view) the process is quite interesting, although from conservation point of view particularly bad, one example being the Scottish Wildcat population being diluted due to hybridisation with feral cats :devil:

In genetic terms domestics and ferals are still the same species as they haven't diverged enough yet to be classed differently so the difference between the two is purely environmental. Hope that made sense my memory for what I studied 4 years ago isn't great :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Hope I remember what I was taught correctly(!)...I think one of the definitions of a feral is that it has to be born "in the wild" whereas a domestic cat would be one born in a "human environment" i.e house/rescue centre or something even if it later becomes a stray it wouldn't be classed as a feral. So the offspring of a stray domestic cat could technically be classed as ferals if born in the wild and without any intervening human care/contact. I usually just think of the whole feral cat situation as kind of like domestication in reverse, domestic cats just gradually over generations reverting back to the "wild" state. On the one hand (from a scientific point of view) the process is quite interesting, although from conservation point of view particularly bad, one example being the Scottish Wildcat population being diluted due to hybridisation with feral cats :devil:
> 
> In genetic terms domestics and ferals are still the same species as they haven't diverged enough yet to be classed differently so the difference between the two is purely environmental. Hope that made sense my memory for what I studied 4 years ago isn't great :lol2:


Thats a great description but I think it was Eileen being sarcastic about another thread on exotics about squirrels:whistling2:

I rang the vets this morning and Mowgli was a lot better and had eaten all the chicken I took in for him yesterday. It was my full day at the sanctuary today so dropped more chicken and some tuna and salmon pouches that he loves into the vets. On my way home tonight I went into the vets and they asked me if I would like to see Mowgli:no1: Hes still very snotty and has an inflamed eye but he purred and rubbed round me, so delighted to see his mum. The nurses have been handfeeding him, today he got annoyed and swore at them then put his paw in the dish and dragged it away so he could eat in peace:lol2: They say hes now complaining about his treatment which shows hes getting better, hopefully he can come home on Friday:flrt:I came home covered in snot and very happy :mrgreen: Hes a great favourite with all the nurses and they are always cuddling and fussing him


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Haha serves me right for not coming on here enough and reading everything, oh well, at least my memory isn't as bad as I thought it was! 

Awww good to hear Mowgli is getting better, fingers crossed he can indeed come home with you on friday!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I forgot to ask, *do you know the colour of both parents of the black & White and blue sphynx, cos that would give you a clue?*
> 
> I also meant to ask you Shell - do you know the difference between a domestic cat and a feral cat??? :roll:
> 
> We're all as green as grass on this forum!


 
The female(black & white) comes from a tortie and a black and white dad.


----------



## Shell195

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Haha serves me right for not coming on here enough and reading everything, oh well, at least my memory isn't as bad as I thought it was!
> 
> Awww good to hear Mowgli is getting better, fingers crossed he can indeed come home with you on friday!


Have you tried using Petalcleanse on Naboo?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats a great description but I think it was Eileen being sarcastic about another thread on exotics about squirrels:whistling2:





Serenity's_Fall said:


> Haha serves me right for not coming on here enough and reading everything, oh well, at least my memory isn't as bad as I thought it was!


It was indeed, serenity, sorry you took it seriously, but Shell's right it was a great description so your memory isn't as bad as you thought it was.



Shell195 said:


> I rang the vets this morning and Mowgli was a lot better and had eaten all the chicken I took in for him yesterday. It was my full day at the sanctuary today so dropped more chicken and some tuna and salmon pouches that he loves into the vets. On my way home tonight I went into the vets and they asked me if I would like to see Mowgli:no1: Hes still very snotty and has an inflamed eye but he purred and rubbed round me, so delighted to see his mum. The nurses have been handfeeding him, today he got annoyed and swore at them then put his paw in the dish and dragged it away so he could eat in peace:lol2: They say hes now complaining about his treatment which shows hes getting better, hopefully he can come home on Friday:flrt:I came home covered in snot and very happy :mrgreen: Hes a great favourite with all the nurses and they are always cuddling and fussing him


That's excellent news about Mowgli - you'll soon have him back where he belongs! :2thumb: 



Shell195 said:


> The female(black & white) comes from a tortie and a black and white dad.


Well that's a lot of help! :roll: One parent black obviously means black, but the white could be masking any colour - do you know the colour of the white's parents? :lol:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It was indeed, serenity, sorry you took it seriously, but Shell's right it was a great description so your memory isn't as bad as you thought it was.
> 
> That's excellent news about Mowgli - you'll soon have him back where he belongs! :2thumb:
> 
> Well that's a lot of help! :roll: One parent black obviously means black, but the white could be masking any colour - do you know the colour of the white's parents? :lol:


 
Now Im confused:lol2: The black/white females parents were a tortie and a black/white


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 

Shell just to let you know I'm feeling alot more in control today and i apologise for yesterday. I ended up calling my psychiatrist and have a duty one coming tomorrow to try and help till mine finally shows up. Will let you know if it helps at all but also did manage to get meds delivered yesterday after a fight so that has helped too. Thanx and also for talking to me and helping me to calm down alot it helped.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> Have you tried using Petalcleanse on Naboo?


I used it on him once shortly after he arrived but that was more to help the boyfriend out with his allergies, never thought when Howl started with his symptoms to use it further on Naboo. Plus it's quite an old bottle(from when it used to be called Nillergen!) so it's effectiveness may have decreased somewhat.

Once Naboo returns and if it turns out Howl is in any way allergic to him I'll give the Petalcleanse another go(with a new bottle lol!) and see if that helps any. As horrible as it sounds I kind of in a way hope Howls symptoms don't get better over the next few weeks as that means Naboo can stay...but on the other hand I hope he gets better as I hate seeing him so bad. *sigh* and I thought animals were less complicated than humans :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Now Im confused:lol2: The black/white females parents were a tortie and a black/white


:roll2: PMSL!!! I only saw the 'white' bit! Still no help then, black behind black!



Serenity's_Fall said:


> *sigh* and I thought animals were less complicated than humans :lol2:


Where did you get that idea from?? :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Shell195 said:


> Have you tried using Petalcleanse on Naboo?


I use that on Yuri just in case, I was a bit allergic when I got him if I'm honest. Use the petal cleanse but not weekly, had no issues since I started using it but he went almost 3 weeks without it and I had no issues. It was you that recommended it on my first ever thread saying I was after a dog, I bought the aerosol for the house too.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> How's Mowgli this morning, Shell - hope he's continuing to improve.
> 
> Dave, Colin's right the only way you find out who will be at a cat show is by asking exhibitors at one show if they're going to the next. You're not allowed to know who's there until you get your catalogue.
> 
> It's so long since I showed dogs, i can't remember, but at cat shows you aren't allowed to get your catalogue until judging actually starts and you leave the hall.
> 
> The person who takes the entries is not allowed to tell anyone who they've received entries from either. I take all the show entries for our show and every year I get the same exhibitor ringing me up "for a chat" or to ask me if I'll take a late entry and they always try to find out if their biggest competitor has entered - sometimes they ask me outright! :gasp:, sometimes it's just a hint, even though they know I'm not allowed to tell them! :bash:


At dog shows, you get your catalogue when the show opens, & then you find out who your up against.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Where did you get that idea from?? :lol2:


I think in my head there is a nice world full of cute animals where nothing goes wrong and all is calm and serene and I gets ideas like that, but then reality comes crashing into my brain...Or rather a cat comes flying at my head because I've stopped paying it attention for 2 seconds (how dare I!) :shock:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> I use that on Yuri just in case, I was a bit allergic when I got him if I'm honest. Use the petal cleanse but not weekly, had no issues since I started using it but he went almost 3 weeks without it and I had no issues. It was you that recommended it on my first ever thread saying I was after a dog, I bought the aerosol for the house too.


I have the aerosol too and the furniture/carpet spray that you spray then vaccuum off. Found them really good products! My boyfriend is allergic to cats(but LOVES them) and when we first got the cats he ahd to take antihistamines daily which barely kept symptoms at bay. But a combination of these products, ocd cleaning on my part and regular cat bathing has really helped and he barely has a reaction to the cats anymore!


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I think in my head there is a nice world full of cute animals where nothing goes wrong and all is calm and serene and I gets ideas like that, but then reality comes crashing into my brain...Or rather a cat comes flying at my head because I've stopped paying it attention for 2 seconds (how dare I!) :shock:


Ahhhhh!!! You come from the same place as me then!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I have been instructed by Clark that I must go to bed early, as we are up at 4am to get ready for Crufts. :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I have the aerosol too and the furniture/carpet spray that you spray then vaccuum off. Found them really good products! My boyfriend is allergic to cats(but LOVES them) and when we first got the cats he ahd to take antihistamines daily which barely kept symptoms at bay. But a combination of these products, ocd cleaning on my part and regular cat bathing has really helped and he barely has a reaction to the cats anymore!


I have an issue with this too. I was at the Sis in Laws yesterday and decided it was wise to pet their Staffy, sooky big thing that it is. I ended up with my arms and face breaking out in blotches.... I'll never learn. Some dogs just set me off really badly. ( I was already aware this one did lol)


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Ahhhhh!!! You come from the same place as me then!!!


haha indeed! Wonderful place that world in our heads isn't it? :lol: I used to think I was slowly losing my sanity, but I'm really starting to wonder whether there was any there in the first place...


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> I have an issue with this too. I was at the Sis in Laws yesterday and decided it was wise to pet their Staffy, sooky big thing that it is. I ended up with my arms and face breaking out in blotches.... I'll never learn. Some dogs just set me off really badly. ( I was already aware this one did lol)


Oh but who can resist a cute staffy?!! My boyfriend is terrible, he sticks his face in their fur when he snuggles the cats and licks them back when they lick him (don't ask, he's weird lol) and then he complains to me when he starts getting all itchy and wheezy :roll: But to be fair if I was allergic I'd be the same and go round stroking furries anyway lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> I have been instructed by Clark that I must go to bed early, as we are up at 4am to get ready for Crufts. :lol2:


eehhh 4am?!! :shock: Good on you, I'm pretty much a zombie till well after 9am!! Good luck at Crufts!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Serenity's_Fall said:


> eehhh 4am?!! :shock: Good on you, I'm pretty much a zombie till well after 9am!! Good luck at Crufts!!


I more known for going to bed close to 4am, not getting up at that time! :lol2: We will be meeting up with other Chihuahua exhibitors, as well as Dexter's breeders, & Lolly's breeder. :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Now going to bed at 4am, that I'm well practised at :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I more known for going to bed close to 4am, not getting up at that time! :lol2: We will be meeting up with other Chihuahua exhibitors, as well as Dexter's breeders, & Lolly's breeder. :2thumb:


Hope you have a great time Colin. it's a long time since I got up that early for a show - thank God!!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

eeeeeeeeeee just had a very exciting thought/memory!! just remembered that i got some hi-Life fish pouches around the time Naboo came to live with me and Howl had previously never had anything fish flavoured...so his allergy may well be to fish!!! I'll still have to wait a few weeks with Naboo away before testing out the fish theory but fingers crossed it's that!  Probably should get back to work now...:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> eeeeeeeeeee just had a very exciting thought/memory!! just remembered that i got some hi-Life fish pouches around the time Naboo came to live with me and Howl had previously never had anything fish flavoured...so his allergy may well be to fish!!! I'll still have to wait a few weeks with Naboo away before testing out the fish theory but fingers crossed it's that!  Probably should get back to work now...:whistling2:


I hope thats it , and Naboo can come home soon :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Mornng everyone. I hope it's the fish food that's bringing on the problem, but to be totally honest, I'm inclined to think it isn't.

Many years ago I had a kitten who was as fit as a fiddle until she got to 11 weeks when she developed problems with a corneal ulcer, culminating in her actually losing that eye. After that she was fine for a year and then she began to struggle with asthma. We steamed her and it helped a little. I also took her to see a holistic vet who gave her acapuncture and that helped too. My point is that she was born in this house and no animal came in after her, but the asthma just suddenly started without a specific known trigger. :sad:


----------



## Shell195

The vet gave me fright this morning:gasp: For some unknown reason she rang me at 10(I usually do the ringing) to tell me he was still very snotty but eating well:bash: My heart sank when I saw who was ringing:bash:


----------



## feorag

I bet it did! I'd have reacted exactly the same. Have they given you any idea when they think he might be able to come home?


----------



## sammy1969

morning all. Psychiatrist has been and was not at all helpful she wants me to do a group that helps to tech coping methods but i am agorophobic so rarely leave the flat unles i have glyn with me but he will not be able to attend so not sure what to do. On the plus side I feel better today and had the dr call in as well and he has said that as of the weekend i can have visitors as long as they are clear of any germs YAY no more quarentine would throw a party but somone would come who had a cold or something knowing my luck lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Thanks, I'm hoping he can come home soon too, I misses my squishy boy!! :flrt:

Awww bless, losing an eye and then having asthma, poor kitty! Interesting to hear the acupuncture helped a little, I'd read about it but didn't know anyone who had used it so wasn't sure how effective it was. I'll bear it in mind for Howl in case I need it down the road! I know I may never find the trigger, but I just desperately want to rule out Naboo...it was so weird that it started just after he came hence me getting so excited about the fish thing :lol2: The cattery are amazing though and post pics and videos of the cats on facebook so the owners can see, they put a video of Naboo playing up yesterday, he looked a very happy kitty, amazing what a dangly piece of string can do :lol2:

Shell- I've had that from vets before when I've had animals in for various things, scares the hell out of me when they call me when i'm not expecting it(I immediately go into panic mode!), good to hear that it wasn't anything bad though!!


----------



## Amalthea

Will Mowgli be able to come home soon?

Today is tough... I just wanna curl up and cry. Yesterday was two weeks since Braedon was born and the day we were supposed to be having our twenty week scan. I should be past the half way mark now. And pregnant women and those with babies keep coming into the shop.


----------



## kemist

Amalthea said:


> Will Mowgli be able to come home soon?
> 
> Today is tough... I just wanna curl up and cry. Yesterday was two weeks since Braedon was born and the day we were supposed to be having our twenty week scan. I should be past the half way mark now. And pregnant women and those with babies keep coming into the shop.


That is something that is always gonna catch you out i'm afraid, but it will get easier to cope with in time. And you will always have us if you want to vent anything.


----------



## feorag

I'm with Kemist on this one Jen. Sadly there's nothing you can do - you will be faced with pregnant women and women with babies, but you will eventually learn how to cope with it without curling up and crying.

However, I know there's nothing any of us can say that will help you to get through this, even if we had been through it ourselves - however, we are all here to support you and try to help you get through this.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I'm so very sorry to read about what happened, my sister went through the same thing 2 years ago and lost her baby girl, there isn't anything even she could say if she were on here that would make it any better but I know she would tell you that although you will have to deal with constant reminders everywhere you go, that it does get a little easier to cope with in time. X


----------



## Esarosa

I can't begin to imagine what you're going through Jen, when I miscarried I was only about six Weeks along. I know people cope in different ways, I know a couple of ladies who started trying again as soon as they were able, for me personally I needed time. I just wish I could help or offer some comfort. Have you got in touch with SANDS? Xx


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I spoke to SANDS today... Got the numbers of the support groups in the area... Not decided if I want to go to one or not yet though. Gary said that he will stand with me regardless of what I choose. The lady I spoke to was lovely and let me cry on the phone to her during my lunch break at work. And I felt better after crying.


----------



## sammy1969

Does anyone know how Col did at Crufts with Indy today as just tried to find the toy class on youtube only to find i missed it and i cant get it back up and it wasnt shown on tv today anywhere that i could find and i so wanted to see her in the ring.

Kate the question you asked on fb about tens machine for pain i have one and it works wonders for joint pain have given a fuller answer on fb hun


----------



## Esarosa

Ah fabulous cheers hun. Paracetomol doesn't cut it for my joints but I can't have anything stronger with being pregnant, and even before that I was allergic to half of the stronger pain killers. So it's been a constant battle since I was born pretty much.

I used to cry all night and wouldn't settle as a baby/youngster and it wasn't until I could vocalise and explain that I was in pain that they got a rough idea of what was going on and how they could help ease it a little. I'm just hoping sprocket isn't born with whatever it is that affects me. I've never had an 'official' diagnosis. As a youngster i was told it was growing pains, when they realised it wasn't that I was told it was Rheumatism..but nowadays that refers to a really broad spectrum of conditions. Safe to say it's a form of arthritis, but aside from that I've never had a proper diagnosis and my doctor just fobs me off as I've put up with it this long. Even though I've explained it's got progressivly worse my whole life.. this is why I hate doctors. He said at one point it was likely Rheumatoid Arthritis, but without investigative tests how can he say that? Then offer no further treatment...properly baffles and frustrates me.

Jen, I can't say whether you should go to the group or not, but it may help to be able to go and be with other people who have gone through what you're going through. I suppose it depends on how you deal with things yourself though. Some feel better talking about the situation, others close up. My mum lost a little girl (a couple of years before she had me), she was born prematurely and died at birth. And it's something that even when I tried to enquire about (I was the only girl and curious as to why she hadn't had more children in general) she wouldn't go into details about. All I got told was that going through that put her off the idea of having any more children, and technically speaking I was a mistake, but a happy one. 

Even now (my mum died when I was 12) my dad won't discuss it. He says it's all hazy and he doesn't remember much as he was working a lot. But I know he must know more than he's let on, but it's obviously still difficult for him. In a way it's frustrating as I get asked all these family history questions by the nurses/midwives, and I only have half answers, but I understand it.


----------



## sammy1969

I would definately recommend the tens machine then Kate. I wonder if you may suffer from fybromyalgia as your symptoms sounds similar to them but not sure. I am not sure if you know anything about the condition but it is pain in upto 18 points of the body that do include alot of the joint but it actually affects the tendons and ligamants. It might be worth asking your gp about it hun.


----------



## Esarosa

I did ask my GP about it about 2 years ago hun, as I suffer from fatigue quite a lot too and my moods are quite..up and down shall we say, but he said there was no chance it was that and fobbed me off.. Just like the rash on my hands is eczema,even though the eczema creams don't help...went today to try and sort that out again and got told it's eczema, won't do any tests as he KNOWS it's that...then went on to say when I've had the baby it might calm down and go away...except I've had it for over a year BEFORE I fell pregnant, he's like bashing my head against a brick wall. I need to find a decent GP locally with spots open.


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> I did ask my GP about it about 2 years ago hun, as I suffer from fatigue quite a lot too and my moods are quite..up and down shall we say, but he said there was no chance it was that and fobbed me off.. Just like the rash on my hands is eczema,even though the eczema creams don't help...went today to try and sort that out again and got told it's eczema, won't do any tests as he KNOWS it's that...then went on to say when I've had the baby it might calm down and go away...except I've had it for over a year BEFORE I fell pregnant, he's like bashing my head against a brick wall. I need to find a decent GP locally with spots open.


 
You definately need a second opinion with a sympathetic doctor:bash:


----------



## feorag

I'd agree with that one Katie! :gasp:

You sound like you have a very unsympathetic doctor there and I would definitely be looking to change. Is he a single doc practice - are there no partners you could see instead?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well we had a nice day at Crufts today (well, yesterday). Indy wasn't placed in her class (13 dogs in) but we weren't expecting her to do much anyway. She wasn't too happy, so didn't show herself well. We spent the day benched next to Dexter's breeders, which was nice to update them on how our little man is doing. We also met Darren, Lolly's breeder, who had come to have a nosey & to shop. 

No shows now til the end of the month, when we're at a championship Toy Dog show. Then the week after we're at the Scottish Chihuahua Club's championship show, & the week after that we're at Midland Chihuahua Club's championship show. So Dexter has 3 chances at qualifying for Crufts 2013 & getting his first CC. If only....


----------



## Shell195

Tonight I get to bring Mowgli home where he belongs:jump:The vet said his congestion was nearly gone, his eye is a lot better and hes eating for England, they have only given him half a diazepam this morning then hes to have no more. She did say I could leave him for one more night but as hes now very vocal I think it time he came home:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning all!


Zoo-Man said:


> Well we had a nice day at Crufts today (well, yesterday). Indy wasn't placed in her class (13 dogs in) but we weren't expecting her to do much anyway. She wasn't too happy, so didn't show herself well. We spent the day benched next to Dexter's breeders, which was nice to update them on how our little man is doing. We also met Darren, Lolly's breeder, who had come to have a nosey & to shop.
> 
> No shows now til the end of the month, when we're at a championship Toy Dog show. Then the week after we're at the Scottish Chihuahua Club's championship show, & the week after that we're at Midland Chihuahua Club's championship show. So Dexter has 3 chances at qualifying for Crufts 2013 & getting his first CC. If only....


Imao the best thing is to enjoy the day. I know you weren't expecting a brilliant result with Indy, but at least she qualified and was there. I wonder if it was just too noisy for her, because these really large indoor shows are incredibly noisy.



Shell195 said:


> Tonight I get to bring Mowgli home where he belongs:jump:The vet said his congestion was nearly gone, his eye is a lot better and hes eating for England, they have only given him half a diazepam this morning then hes to have no more. She did say I could leave him for one more night but as hes now very vocal I think it time he came home:flrt:


Excellent news! :2thumb:

I'm off to the Sanctyary in an hour or so for a fundraising catch up meeting. Gonna take Skye to a country park which is halfway there and give him a good run and a swim to tire him out and then he'll be happy in the car while I'm in the meeting. Then I'm home for maybe an hour or so and then I'm out at 6:00 to babysit Daniel, because it's Eve's dancing show tonight and Roz and Paul want to go. So busy-ish day looms.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I really don't know what to say with all that has happned but just offering ((massive hugs to you all))



Well I thought this might brighten everyones day up! I went into feed Alby the other morning and she looked at me as if to say where the hell is my breakfast your 5 minutes late! Then after bath time she took it upon her self to run through the living room jump up onto the sofa and run up the curtains and was she heck comming down! (it is a big old victorian house we live in) so the ceiling goes quite high and she wasn't even comming down for papaya.:gasp: and that is her favorite.

I thought I was going to have to get the ladders but she was happy up there for a bit spying over the wall at next doors dog from the window, she did eventually come down lol.

But here are some pics (excuse the date) its a second hand camera that I have just bought it came with no instructions and I don't know how to put it right yet lol.

Where the hell is my breakfast your 5 minutes late!








My food get away! I have a tail and I am not afraid to use it.








Bath time
















Woman and their beauty routines.








and when she ran up the curtain
















We made a start growing some stuff for the next few months, flowers, herbs for her (indoors and out)

























Her character is really beginning to show through these days, I am glad I adopted her.:2thumb:

Hope you guys enjoy her.


----------



## feorag

I loved those! :2thumb:

I've always wanted an iggy, but just haven't the room to house one when it's fully grown, so won't get one.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> I loved those! :2thumb:
> 
> I've always wanted an iggy, but just haven't the room to house one when it's fully grown, so won't get one.


They are beautiful and very rewarding, a good alternative is a Chinese Water Dragon (they are just like baby iguanas in many ways (apart from the diet lol) I am very lucky enough to own both and I love them all to peices.

We have an iguana come through here from time to time still the rescue numbers have died right down over the last few years where we origonally came from in the NE which can only be a good thing really, it shows more and more people have began to research them. Sadly there is still the exceptions though.

It usually tends to be the USA that still have huge problems (but if you speak to some from the usa it is amazing how far behind the times they really are with rep keeping no offence to them there are some excellent keepers there but I was speaking to an iggy owner in the USA and they had a real difficulty trying to get a proper UVB bulb for their iggy (lighting) I actually couldn't beleive it.

Alby keeps me on my feet LOL.


----------



## Shell195

What a beautiful Iggy she is. Many years ago we took in one that had been fed on tinned spaghetti and junk food. He was a lovely boy but a bit feisty to say the least, one day he escaped out the window so my oh grabbed him off the fence, he still has the scars:lol2: Sadly when we moved we didnt have enough space for the huge viv we had him in(he was 4ft including tail) so the people from Southport aquairium adopted him and put him on display with 2 females, they no longer have the aquarium but Spike moved in at home with them. We lost touch so I have no idea if he is still alive
Its great to see your girl so well cared for:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> What a beautiful Iggy she is. Many years ago we took in one that had been fed on tinned spaghetti and junk food. He was a lovely boy but a bit feisty to say the least, one day he escaped out the window so my oh grabbed him off the fence, he still has the scars:lol2: Sadly when we moved we didnt have enough space for the huge viv we had him in(he was 4ft including tail) so the people from Southport aquairium adopted him and put him on display with 2 females, they no longer have the aquarium but Spike moved in at home with them. We lost touch so I have no idea if he is still alive
> Its great to see your girl so well cared for:no1:


 
Awwww, well iggs are built to last, we read cases daily of iggs surviving grand old ages on some of the worst care practices going around, so it wouldn't suprise me if he was actually still alive (having been well cared for since you took him in) the biggest iguana we ever had was Zilla and I will try and find a pic (he was a big mean green fighting machine) I remember my dad having difficulty with him and he just would not tame no matter what we tried, he sent me to [email protected] once for stitches (still have the scar to prove it) it is easy to see why no one wanted him, but he was around 15 when he passed away, he had tumors and a few other things that were wrong to the end of his days so it was a good thing really he went when he did because he would have had no quality of life.

And then last year I lost Yoda and he was the most friendly iguana you could ever have asked for (he could stil have his moments though) I have yet to meet another iguana with his temperment. I was gutted when he went last year he was sent back the vet said all was going to be fine after they kept him in over night, give him this and that and we woke one morning to find asleep and not breathing. I was devastated about that he had a few problems when he came and was always treated and checked by our vet every few months but what can you do.

After Yoda I didn't really intend to get another it was some months and then seen denise (reptilerescueden) put alby up for adoption and she was quite young and I thought (after being persuaded by peeps on here too lol) to enquire about her, 2 weeks later she was at our home and will be here for the rest of her life.

She has came a very long way since she came here last year, her taming is doing awesome and shes really settled here.


----------



## Amalthea

Alby is beautiful!! :flrt:

Is Mowgli home yet, Shell?? 

Had a good post day today!  I ordered a keyring for Gary that says "in loving memory of my little boy" off eBay, but because we both use the same account, I emailed the seller asking her to put my name on the packet and we got to talking. SE was making jewelry and such for people in our position, cuz she went thorough it, as well. And today the keychain came and there was another pouch with a tag saying "To Jen"... Inside was another keychain and a bracelet. So sweet and unexpected!!!

Also, my copy of Breaking Dawn came! It isn't out til Monday!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Hes home:flrt:complete with Synulox,Bisolvin,Fucithalmic and Diazepam(as an appetite stimulant, only to be used if needed) He came straight in and ate a huge dish of chicken then started on his dried food, I think this little man is feeling better:no1: The nurses came out to wave him off and Sara was most upset as she wanted him to stay, shes says she is now desperate for her own Sphynx:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Bless him! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Had a good post day today!  I ordered a keyring for Gary that says "in loving memory of my little boy" off eBay, but because we both use the same account, I emailed the seller asking her to put my name on the packet and we got to talking. SE was making jewelry and such for people in our position, cuz she went thorough it, as well. And today the keychain came and there was another pouch with a tag saying "To Jen"... Inside was another keychain and a bracelet. So sweet and unexpected!!!


What a lovely thought Jen! :2thumb:

I rushed and packaged up your bracelet this morning so I could post it off to you when I went to my meeting and of course walked out without it and half the stuff I was supposed to take with me! :roll:

I didn't get back until 5:40 and it was a case of, in the door, turn around and out the door to go and babysit for Roz, but I missed the 6:00 last post, so it won't go off now until tomorrow morning and hopefully you'll get it on Monday or Tuesday.



Shell195 said:


> Hes home:flrt:complete with Synulox,Bisolvin,Fucithalmic and Diazepam(as an appetite stimulant, only to be used if needed) He came straight in and ate a huge dish of chicken then started on his dried food, I think this little man is feeling better:no1: The nurses came out to wave him off and Sara was most upset as she wanted him to stay, shes says she is now desperate for her own Sphynx:2thumb:


Hooray!!! You must be so happy to have him home.

Interestingly the schedule for our show in May came out last week and I received the first entry when I got home tonight - it's a Sphynx!!! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

No rush, Eileen  thank you so much!! 

Today has been so much better than yesterday


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> No rush, Eileen  thank you so much!!
> 
> Today has been so much better than yesterday


That was actually so good to read!

Experience tells me you will have good days and bad days, and days when you think you're having a good day that will turn into a bad day and vice versa - sadly it's all part of the grieving process.


----------



## Amalthea

I had a good talk with Shelley at work today (she's pregnant, as well... I was one of the very first people to know and she was going to keep it quiet until after her 12 week scan, but after Braedon passed away, she told the other girls at work) and it was so nice... I really have missed the girls at work.


----------



## feorag

That's good, that you felt that way. :2thumb: 

I worried so much about my friend Emma, whose sister-in-law was pregnant at just about the same stage as she was when she lost one of her babies. I couldn't perceive how she could cope with knowing that everything her sister-in-law was going through, she should be going through too - you can hardly avoid family can you? - but somehow she managed it.


----------



## Amalthea

It's hard... Sometimes too hard, really.


----------



## feorag

I'm sure it is!


----------



## Shell195

I had an embarrassing moment at the sanctuary today:blush: While our vet was visiting we asked him to clip the peacocks wings before they fly away looking for mates. We cornered one of them and I quite innocently said to Percy " Put your head between my legs" What I didnt notice was the vet about 3 inches from me. His reply was "I will if you want me too, Ive not had an offer like that for a while" :gasp: The other girls teased me for the rest of the day:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shaun, Albus is a gorgeous girl, she is very lucky to have an owner who can provide her with the correct care, as there are many who don't have that. 

Shell, great to hear that Mowgli is back home. Im sure he'll be back to keeping you on your toes again in no time. Your story of the cheeky vet reminded me of a couple of funny remarks from customers whilst Iworked at PAH. One was an old woman asking the manager "Do you have fat balls for my tits?", & the other was a phone call from a lady who asked me if I had a splendid cock. She meant a male (cock) Splendid Parakeet. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shaun, Albus is a gorgeous girl, she is very lucky to have an owner who can provide her with the correct care, as there are many who don't have that.
> 
> Shell, great to hear that Mowgli is back home. Im sure he'll be back to keeping you on your toes again in no time. Your story of the cheeky vet reminded me of a couple of funny remarks from customers whilst Iworked at PAH. One was an old woman asking the manager "Do you have fat balls for my tits?", & the other was a phone call from a lady who asked me if I had a splendid cock. She meant a male (cock) Splendid Parakeet. :lol2:


If I hadnt been so shocked by his comment I would have been a bit quicker and cleverer with my reply:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I had an embarrassing moment at the sanctuary today:blush: While our vet was visiting we asked him to clip the peacocks wings before they fly away looking for mates. We cornered one of them and I quite innocently said to Percy " Put your head between my legs" What I didnt notice was the vet about 3 inches from me. His reply was "I will if you want me too, Ive not had an offer like that for a while" :gasp: The other girls teased me for the rest of the day:lol2:


:roll2: PMSL!!! Nothing like a laugh to start the day and I loved that!!!



Zoo-Man said:


> Your story of the cheeky vet reminded me of a couple of funny remarks from customers whilst Iworked at PAH. One was an old woman asking the manager "Do you have fat balls for my tits?", & the other was a phone call from a lady who asked me if I had a splendid cock. She meant a male (cock) Splendid Parakeet. :lol2:


I wonder how the staff kept a straight face when asked those 2 questions!


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Its amazing how an innocent remark can be taken in the wrong way. The worse thing is the vet kept on and on until I asked if he would like to swap his spade for a shovel. Bless him hes so sweet 

Mowgli slept with me half the night and I was up at 5 wiping his snotty face so we all slept in until 9.30. He came downstairs with me this morning demanding his breakfast:2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Morning everyone!!

Glad to hear Mowgli is back home!!

Haha when I worked at PAH all I got were either the "I know everything" customers who got irate and angry when you pointed out what they knew was wrong or the "I've done no research but want a pet NOW" type of customer(I remember one woman asking me if she could keep a guinea pig in a dwarf hamster cage for life...!!) It was everyone else who seemed to get all the customers that came out with funny comments lol.


I have just had the most LOVELY postie ever, he just delivered my boyfriends box of earthworms(he has axolotl's) and he asked if I'd managed to pick up the box of reptile stuff he tried to deliver the other day when I was out, which I hadn't yet, then we had a mini conversation about reps as turns out he had a few of his own. Anyway he goes away and then 10min later he turns up again with my box of reptile stuff, he'd gone back to the depot (which is only round the corner anyway) to pick it up and drop it off for me, how lovely!!! Restores my faith in human kind a little when people are so nice


----------



## Shell195

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Glad to hear Mowgli is back home!!
> 
> Haha when I worked at PAH all I got were either the "I know everything" customers who got irate and angry when you pointed out what they knew was wrong or the "I've done no research but want a pet NOW" type of customer(I remember one woman asking me if she could keep a guinea pig in a dwarf hamster cage for life...!!) It was everyone else who seemed to get all the customers that came out with funny comments lol.
> 
> 
> I have just had the most LOVELY postie ever, he just delivered my boyfriends box of earthworms(he has axolotl's) and he asked if I'd managed to pick up the box of reptile stuff he tried to deliver the other day when I was out, which I hadn't yet, then we had a mini conversation about reps as turns out he had a few of his own. Anyway he goes away and then 10min later he turns up again with my box of reptile stuff, he'd gone back to the depot (which is only round the corner anyway) to pick it up and drop it off for me, how lovely!!! Restores my faith in human kind a little when people are so nice


 


Its easy to see that many people who shop there are also members of here:whistling2:

What a nice postie:no1:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Its amazing how an innocent remark can be taken in the wrong way. The worse thing is the vet kept on and on until I asked if he would like to swap his spade for a shovel. Bless him hes so sweet
> 
> Mowgli slept with me half the night and I was up at 5 wiping his snotty face so we all slept in until 9.30. He came downstairs with me this morning demanding his breakfast:2thumb:


Haha you should meet the guys I've just spent a year at uni with, seems all of us have incredibly filthy minds and literally every innocent comment was turned into filth...made lectures rather fun though and to be fair the lecturers were worse than us!! :gasp:

Aww glad to hear he's doing so well!! You must be soo happy to have him back home  hope his improvement continues!


----------



## feorag

Shell so pleased to hear Mowgli's eating so well! :2thumb:

Serenity (you're gonna have to tell us your real name if you're going to stick about here! :2thumb that's a lovely story about your postie. One of mine's like that. He put a note through my door to say there was a parcel to collect and carried on his round. When he passed the bottom of the street at the end of his round, he saw my car on the drive and came back up and gave me the parcel.

I like to read things like that. I think being pleasant and helpful costs nothing, but makes people feel good and so it's worth it.

Although I've blotted my own copy book by rising to a comment and have now been labelled rude, arrogant and patronising on one thread! And giving advice "that can only be described politely as faulty & misleading, because I probably mean well" on another thread! :gasp: :roll2: 

Interestingly both by people who only joined this forum on the 1st March!! So I'm having a great week!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> Its easy to see that many people who shop there are also members of here:whistling2:
> 
> What a nice postie:no1:


Indeed, sometimes I do despair at some people! Thankfully I'm no longer working at that particular shop so at least don't have to deal with people like that face to face (found it REALLY hard not to get into arguements at times!).


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

It's a shame more people aren't like our posties, as you say kindness like that costs nothing and makes people feel so good!

Oh haha it's Becca :2thumb: Keep meaning to put it somewhere in my signature but it seems I have the memory of a sieve atm :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Shell so pleased to hear Mowgli's eating so well! :2thumb:
> 
> Serenity (you're gonna have to tell us your real name if you're going to stick about here! :2thumb that's a lovely story about your postie. One of mine's like that. He put a note through my door to say there was a parcel to collect and carried on his round. When he passed the bottom of the street at the end of his round, he saw my car on the drive and came back up and gave me the parcel.
> 
> I like to read things like that. I think being pleasant and helpful costs nothing, but makes people feel good and so it's worth it.
> 
> Although I've blotted my own copy book by rising to a comment and have now been labelled rude, arrogant and patronising on one thread! And giving advice that can only be described politely as faulty & misleading, because I probably mean well on another thread! :gasp: :roll2: Interestingly both by people who only joined this forum on the 1st March!! So I'm having a great week!


 
Its so annoying when newbies come on here with such a high and mighty attitude:bash:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Indeed, sometimes I do despair at some people! Thankfully I'm no longer working at that particular shop so at least don't have to deal with people like that face to face (found it REALLY hard not to get into arguements at times!).


 
I take a lot of the phone calls that come through to the sanctuary and I try so hard to bite my tongue when they are giving pathetic excuses for wanting rid of their pets, I do quite well most of the time but sometimes I just cant help myself:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Eileen, the bracelet came today :flrt: it's beautiful!! Let me know how much I owe you


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Its so annoying when newbies come on here with such a high and mighty attitude:bash:


Exactly, they haven't given themselves time to know the person they are being so critical of, they just seem to come in with a gung ho attitude of we don't know what we're talking about - at least that's the way the guy who had a go at you and me seems to be.



Shell195 said:


> I take a lot of the phone calls that come through to the sanctuary and I try so hard to bite my tongue when they are giving pathetic excuses for wanting rid of their pets, I do quite well most of the time but sometimes I just cant help myself:lol2:


Kim and I were foaming yesterday. She's just bought her mother a fish tank and the kids bought one for Allen cos he's always wanted one, so they set it up and last Thursday they all went to the local exotic/pet/fish shop to buy fish and Kim got into a chat with the owner. It seems that the guy who brought us the skunk because "he didn't have time to look after it properly" went into this shop and bought their coatimundi! :bash: 

So what's the guessing the skunk wasn't quite the talking point he wanted, so once people just accepted it, he's dumped it and gone out and bought something more unusual to get more attention. If you haven't got time for a skunk how have you got time for a coati?? I could be wrong of course and old age has made me more and more cynical, but I often think people like this are all about trying to impress! Like I thought the girl I've just had the altercation with who declared she had a husky x wolf, then admitted the wolf was way back in the line, because "she didn't have time to go into the details of the dog's background", so she just declared to everyone that it was half wolf. The dog looked like a husky, so any wolf was well diluted, but it read good for a newbie! :roll:

Then the owner of the shop had the cheek to suggest if we didn't want the skunk, they would take it *AND *asked if Kim would be interested in taking a Caiman cos they can't sell it and we could have it for free!

Sanctuaries really are dumping grounds most of the time aren't they?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Eileen, the bracelet came today :flrt: it's beautiful!! Let me know how much I owe you


Oops, cross posted, I just noticed your unicorn as my post came up.

that's brilliant - I got to the post box just after 6 cos I thought the collection was 6:15, so assumed I'd missed it.

Glad you like it.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Oops, cross posted, I just noticed your unicorn as my post came up.
> 
> that's brilliant - I got to the post box just after 6 cos I thought the collection was 6:15, so assumed I'd missed it.
> 
> Glad you like it.


I had to add a couple more of the tiny split rings, cuz it was a teeny bit too small :lol: I have the most awkward wrists!!! But it is beautiful!! Absolutely perfect!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another funny customer remark from PAH:

A new member of staff was working on the till one Sunday, a man was being served, paid the girl with a £20 (his item was only a couple of pounds), the girl asked him if he had anything smaller, to which the man replied "only my d*ck". :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I had to add a couple more of the tiny split rings, cuz it was a teeny bit too small :lol: I have the most awkward wrists!!! But it is beautiful!! Absolutely perfect!!


I did look at it and think it was very small, but it was the size you said. That would barely go around 3 of my fingers! :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Another funny customer remark from PAH:
> 
> A new member of staff was working on the till one Sunday, a man was being served, paid the girl with a £20 (his item was only a couple of pounds), the girl asked him if he had anything smaller, to which the man replied "only my d*ck". :lol2:


:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I would have reported that customer for sexual harassment!! :gasp:

I really do have difficult wrists :blush: nothing ever fits :lol:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Another funny customer remark from PAH:
> 
> A new member of staff was working on the till one Sunday, a man was being served, paid the girl with a £20 (his item was only a couple of pounds), the girl asked him if he had anything smaller, to which the man replied "only my d*ck". :lol2:


 
:gasp: fancy admitting he had a small one:whistling2:



feorag said:


> Exactly, they haven't given themselves time to know the person they are being so critical of, they just seem to come in with a gung ho attitude of we don't know what we're talking about - at least that's the way the guy who had a go at you and me seems to be.
> 
> Kim and I were foaming yesterday. She's just bought her mother a fish tank and the kids bought one for Allen cos he's always wanted one, so they set it up and last Thursday they all went to the local exotic/pet/fish shop to buy fish and Kim got into a chat with the owner. It seems that the guy who brought us the skunk because "he didn't have time to look after it properly" went into this shop and bought their coatimundi! :bash:
> 
> So what's the guessing the skunk wasn't quite the talking point he wanted, so once people just accepted it, he's dumped it and gone out and bought something more unusual to get more attention. If you haven't got time for a skunk how have you got time for a coati?? I could be wrong of course and old age has made me more and more cynical, but I often think people like this are all about trying to impress! Like I thought the girl I've just had the altercation with who declared she had a husky x wolf, then admitted the wolf was way back in the line, because "she didn't have time to go into the details of the dog's background", so she just declared to everyone that it was half wolf. The dog looked like a husky, so any wolf was well diluted, but it read good for a newbie! :roll:
> 
> Then the owner of the shop had the cheek to suggest if we didn't want the skunk, they would take it *AND *asked if Kim would be interested in taking a Caiman cos they can't sell it and we could have it for free!
> 
> *Sanctuaries really are dumping grounds most of the time aren't they?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> They certainly are:bash: Im presuming these kind of people dont form any kind of bond with their animals:devil: I hate shops like that petshop, they should be made accountable for any livestock they buy in!!


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: fancy admitting he had a small one:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> feorag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, they haven't given themselves time to know the person they are being so critical of, they just seem to come in with a gung ho attitude of we don't know what we're talking about - at least that's the way the guy who had a go at you and me seems to be.
> 
> Kim and I were foaming yesterday. She's just bought her mother a fish tank and the kids bought one for Allen cos he's always wanted one, so they set it up and last Thursday they all went to the local exotic/pet/fish shop to buy fish and Kim got into a chat with the owner. It seems that the guy who brought us the skunk because "he didn't have time to look after it properly" went into this shop and bought their coatimundi! :bash:
> 
> So what's the guessing the skunk wasn't quite the talking point he wanted, so once people just accepted it, he's dumped it and gone out and bought something more unusual to get more attention. If you haven't got time for a skunk how have you got time for a coati?? I could be wrong of course and old age has made me more and more cynical, but I often think people like this are all about trying to impress! Like I thought the girl I've just had the altercation with who declared she had a husky x wolf, then admitted the wolf was way back in the line, because "she didn't have time to go into the details of the dog's background", so she just declared to everyone that it was half wolf. The dog looked like a husky, so any wolf was well diluted, but it read good for a newbie! :roll:
> 
> Then the owner of the shop had the cheek to suggest if we didn't want the skunk, they would take it *AND *asked if Kim would be interested in taking a Caiman cos they can't sell it and we could have it for free!
> 
> *Sanctuaries really are dumping grounds most of the time aren't they?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They certainly are:bash: Im presuming these kind of people dont form any kind of bond with their animals*:devil: I hate shops like that petshop, they should be made accountable for any livestock they buy in!!
Click to expand...


As if by magic, a thread has been posted by Bounty via facebook, about toxoplasmosis. Some uneducated nitwit posted "ffs it's only a cat? what's more important your baby or your cat? I know which I chose", so myself and a few others decided to 'educate' said person. She's tried responding to my post at least three times and keeps deleting it and rephrasing it, as well as responding to others. [edit] She now appears to have given up entirely and deleted all posts on the thread, making me look like a crazy person talking to myself...ah well.

Eileen, I too thought the newbies were a bit aggressive, especially the squirrel messiah. As for the husky one, Ithink it was me she was commenting on not 955i as I raised the point first that she was being alittle misleading describing it as a wolf when the wolf blood was way back in one of the lines that the dog was crossed with. People get their knickers so in a twist on here, over absolutely nothing. I wasn't having a go just trying to talk to someone on the thread.

Jen we need bracelet piccys, I love looking at Eileen's crafts, they make me very envious. I wish I was crafty.

Shell great news about Mowgli :no1:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Another funny customer remark from PAH:
> 
> A new member of staff was working on the till one Sunday, a man was being served, paid the girl with a £20 (his item was only a couple of pounds), the girl asked him if he had anything smaller, to which the man replied "only my d*ck". :lol2:


Why the hell would a guy say this?!! :lol2: Working there is like working in the twilight zone sometimes


Oooo yes piccies of the bracelet please Jen!! Would love to see Eileen's handiwork, I get crafty myself when I find the time so always nice to see others creations!  


Argh just tried to scoop a cat hair out of my drink that somehow found its way in there and didn't realise there were cat hairs on my finger so managed to end up with more cat hairs in there then when I started!!! :devil: Howl's fur gets everywhere!!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Here ya go  it is dark amethyst beads (Braedon's birth stone) and the flower is a forget me not


----------



## Esarosa

Aww that's lovely Jen. What a great idea.

I forgot to say welcome Becca.: victory:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Wow, that is beautiful!!!! Really wish I had the skills to make something so pretty(the few times I venture into jewellery it ends up looking a bit mutated lol)


----------



## Amalthea

It really is lovely


----------



## Esarosa

Oh Jen....lots of blue merle collies on http://www.crufts.org.uk/ doing agility :flrt:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Esarosa said:


> Oh Jen....lots of blue merle collies on Crufts presented by the Kennel Club doing agility :flrt:



Ooooo I have a blue merle collie at home!! Well, at home being with my grandparents, she stays with them as I moved out when I came to uni but she's still my baby  I'd have her with me but the house here is too small with no garden  Plus last time she met Howl he kept repeatedly batting her on the head so I wouldn't trust him not to beat her up :lol2: I'll try and find a pic of her...


----------



## Amalthea

Ooh!! I'll have a looksee when I get home. Diesel needs a little sister :whistling2:


----------



## DavieB

Just in from the park. 

I let Yuri walk of the lead all the time take him in on the lead for cyclists and runners and small children. Generally hold him when dogs are passing he is friendly with other dogs just a sniff I worry about him stepping on toy breeds but thats about it. Occasionally though I don;t get a hold of him in time to stop him doing whatever he is a pup after all. 

Today though he went towards a cocker spaniel I never got him in time (Bear in mind this is a busy park with lots of dog walkers) this mut snapped to his face Yuri got out the way in time and there was no issue. If my 3 kids hadn't been with me this guy would have got a right mouthfull imho if you have a dog you cant trust with other dogs dont take it to where other dogs are walked off the lead! is it my fault for letting Yuri off the lead or his for having an out of control dog. Surely in a park like this he has to expect other dogs sniffing about! 

Rant over. 

Hos all your day's going?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Teehee my lovely girlie Meg...










and just for randomness, Howl looking not too impressed after his bath! (Proper drying was attempted but he wasn't having any of it!)


----------



## cloggers

Hey everyone, I'm back again  need to stop disappearing, but my assignment pile still doesn't appear to be going down!

I also got some bad news on monday night  one of my very good friends was jumped and has had his jaw broken in two places and had three vertebrae in his back crushed so is now paralysed from the waist down  so we've been here with him at the spinal unit in Leeds since last night. Hopefully hes going to be moved to blackpool vic on the 23rd since he's now stable, and he'll be closer to home then.



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Argh just tried to scoop a cat hair out of my drink that somehow found its way in there and didn't realise there were cat hairs on my finger so managed to end up with more cat hairs in there then when I started!!! :devil: Howl's fur gets everywhere!!! :bash:


Fur is the bane of my life :bash: we re-homed our long haired GSD in december and I'm still finding her fur everywhere!! As irritating as it is, I quite like it though :blush:
Hi btw, don't think I've seen you around before :hmm:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Ooh!! I'll have a looksee when I get home. Diesel needs a little sister :whistling2:



What about a slightly younger brother? Preloved | blue merle border collie for sale in Belper, Derbyshire, UK < how gorgeous is he :flrt:

Or
Preloved | blue merle bitch ready now for sale in Howden, East Yorkshire, UK

omg the fluff Preloved | kc registered blue merle pups for sale in Thetford, Norfolk, UK

what a mix Preloved | malamute x english mastiff x great dane pups for sale.. for sale in Huddersfield, Yorkshire, UK

Diesel-y type beginnings Preloved | border collie pups for sale in Alnwick, Northumberland, UK

Not a border collie but Preloved | rough collie / male 4mths old for sale in Wisbech, Cambridgeshire, UK How beautiful is that!? :flrt:


I so wish we could have another dog


----------



## Esarosa

DavieB said:


> Just in from the park.
> 
> I let Yuri walk of the lead all the time take him in on the lead for cyclists and runners and small children. Generally hold him when dogs are passing he is friendly with other dogs just a sniff I worry about him stepping on toy breeds but thats about it. Occasionally though I don;t get a hold of him in time to stop him doing whatever he is a pup after all.
> 
> Today though he went towards a cocker spaniel I never got him in time (Bear in mind this is a busy park with lots of dog walkers) this mut snapped to his face Yuri got out the way in time and there was no issue. If my 3 kids hadn't been with me this guy would have got a right mouthfull imho if you have a dog you cant trust with other dogs dont take it to where other dogs are walked off the lead! is it my fault for letting Yuri off the lead or his for having an out of control dog. Surely in a park like this he has to expect other dogs sniffing about!
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Hos all your day's going?



Eek glad Yuri is alright. After our old dog Lady was attacked by two dogs off lead it really is my pet peeve when people clearly let dog aggressive dogs off lead in a dog walking area with no regards to what their dog is doing.



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Teehee my lovely girlie Meg...
> 
> image
> 
> and just for randomness, Howl looking not too impressed after his bath! (Proper drying was attempted but he wasn't having any of it!)
> 
> image


They are both absolutely stunning :flrt: 



cloggers said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back again  need to stop disappearing, but my assignment pile still doesn't appear to be going down!
> 
> I also got some bad news on monday night  one of my very good friends was jumped and has had his jaw broken in two places and had three vertebrae in his back crushed so is now paralysed from the waist down  so we've been here with him at the spinal unit in Leeds since last night. Hopefully hes going to be moved to blackpool vic on the 23rd since he's now stable, and he'll be closer to home then.
> 
> 
> 
> Fur is the bane of my life :bash: we re-homed our long haired GSD in december and I'm still finding her fur everywhere!! As irritating as it is, I quite like it though :blush:
> Hi btw, don't think I've seen you around before :hmm:


Your poor friend Chloe  nice to see you back. Yes fur is the bane of my life too, as technically I'm allergic to cats..even though I have always owned them (masochist :lol2 the dander doesn't bother me but when they're moulting and their hairs are everywhere it does make me flare up a fair bit. Still it's a million times better than when I was younger, you definitely build up a resistance to it. That being said short haired cats seem to cause more of a reaction in me than long hairs/semi long hairs...I'd have thoought it should be the other way around.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Just in from the park.
> 
> I let Yuri walk of the lead all the time take him in on the lead for cyclists and runners and small children. Generally hold him when dogs are passing he is friendly with other dogs just a sniff I worry about him stepping on toy breeds but thats about it. Occasionally though I don;t get a hold of him in time to stop him doing whatever he is a pup after all.
> 
> Today though he went towards a cocker spaniel I never got him in time (Bear in mind this is a busy park with lots of dog walkers) this mut snapped to his face Yuri got out the way in time and there was no issue. If my 3 kids hadn't been with me this guy would have got a right mouthfull imho if you have a dog you cant trust with other dogs dont take it to where other dogs are walked off the lead! is it my fault for letting Yuri off the lead or his for having an out of control dog. Surely in a park like this he has to expect other dogs sniffing about!
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Hos all your day's going?


I understand it must have been a bit of a shock for you, when the Cocker Spaniel snapped at Yuri, but in one way, it is good for Yuri to learn from another dog that he can't just bounce up to any dog & get in it's face. When Dexter first came to live with us, he was told off by all 3 other dogs, & now he knows his boundaries with the girls. As long as it wasn't an attack, but rather a good bollocking by the Cocker Spaniel, don't worry about it mate. : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back again  need to stop disappearing, but my assignment pile still doesn't appear to be going down!
> 
> I also got some bad news on monday night  one of my very good friends was jumped and has had his jaw broken in two places and had three vertebrae in his back crushed so is now paralysed from the waist down  so we've been here with him at the spinal unit in Leeds since last night. Hopefully hes going to be moved to blackpool vic on the 23rd since he's now stable, and he'll be closer to home then.
> 
> 
> 
> Fur is the bane of my life :bash: we re-homed our long haired GSD in december and I'm still finding her fur everywhere!! As irritating as it is, I quite like it though :blush:
> Hi btw, don't think I've seen you around before :hmm:


Hiya Chloe, nice to see you posting again. Thats awful about your friend. Do the docs think theres any hope he may get some sensation back over time?


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Chloe, nice to see you posting again. Thats awful about your friend. Do the docs think theres any hope he may get some sensation back over time?


Sadly its very unlikely. Extensive physio over years may give something, but at the minute, theres no chance of that happening  He's currently refusing physio anyway, he doesnt want to accept any of it at the moment.


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> I understand it must have been a bit of a shock for you, when the Cocker Spaniel snapped at Yuri, but in one way, it is good for Yuri to learn from another dog that he can't just bounce up to any dog & get in it's face. When Dexter first came to live with us, he was told off by all 3 other dogs, & now he knows his boundaries with the girls. As long as it wasn't an attack, but rather a good bollocking by the Cocker Spaniel, don't worry about it mate. : victory:


It would have been an attack if Yuri hadn't moved in time lol. Suppose it is good for him though, never put him off sniffing about other dogs though so that was a bonus. Half the reason we o to that park is the other dogs and socialisation as its quite busy (the other half is its handy) and better than walking around an estate with owners who you KNOW haven;t trained their dogs right.


----------



## Esarosa

cloggers said:


> Sadly its very unlikely. Extensive physio over years may give something, but at the minute, theres no chance of that happening  He's currently refusing physio anyway, he doesnt want to accept any of it at the moment.



 your poor friend. Why would he refuse physio though? :?

Hehehe giggling like a schoolgirl at a PM I've just received. I flipping love this forum.:flrt:


----------



## DavieB

Esarosa said:


> your poor friend. Why would he refuse physio though? :?
> 
> Hehehe giggling like a schoolgirl at a PM I've just received. I flipping love this forum.:flrt:


I guess hurt, frustration, anxiety and denial all play a part in something like this. He could have PTSD too. A shame for anyone to end up in this situation.


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> They certainly are:bash: Im presuming these kind of people dont form any kind of bond with their animals:devil: I hate shops like that petshop, they should be made accountable for any livestock they buy in!!


They can't if they can let them go on a whim.

Kim was horrified at even the suggestion that we would give them the skunk (especially as it would be very likely that they'd sell him - he's been descented so maybe easier to sell too) because he's now Stefan's best friend. Stefan spends hours with him when he comes home from school and he'd be heartbroken if she gave him away.



Esarosa said:


> As if by magic, a thread has been posted by Bounty via facebook, about toxoplasmosis. Some uneducated nitwit posted "ffs it's only a cat? what's more important your baby or your cat? I know which I chose", so myself and a few others decided to 'educate' said person. She's tried responding to my post at least three times and keeps deleting it and rephrasing it, as well as responding to others. [edit] She now appears to have given up entirely and deleted all posts on the thread, making me look like a crazy person talking to myself...ah well.
> 
> Eileen, I too thought the newbies were a bit aggressive, especially the squirrel messiah. As for the husky one, Ithink it was me she was commenting on not 955i as I raised the point first that she was being alittle misleading describing it as a wolf when the wolf blood was way back in one of the lines that the dog was crossed with. People get their knickers so in a twist on here, over absolutely nothing. I wasn't having a go just trying to talk to someone on the thread.
> 
> Jen we need bracelet piccys, I love looking at Eileen's crafts, they make me very envious. I wish I was crafty.
> 
> Shell great news about Mowgli :no1:


Katie I know that you, 955i and I all believed that she meant us.



Amalthea said:


> It really is lovely


?Thank you again!



Serenity's_Fall said:


> and just for randomness, Howl looking not too impressed after his bath! (Proper drying was attempted but he wasn't having any of it!) image


Lovely collie, but you are aware that your cat has shrunk? :lol2:



cloggers said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back again  need to stop disappearing, but my assignment pile still doesn't appear to be going down!


I saw you'd posted on another thread and was hoping you'd call in here - how's college going? It's obviously keeping you busy and hopefully out of mischief? :lol2:

So sorry to hear about your friend though :sad: I just don't understand what's gone wrong with the world when you don't even have to do anything to be attacked! :devil:




DavieB said:


> I let Yuri walk of the lead all the time take him in on the lead for cyclists and runners and small children. Generally hold him when dogs are passing he is friendly with other dogs just a sniff I worry about him stepping on toy breeds but thats about it. Occasionally though I don;t get a hold of him in time to stop him doing whatever he is a pup after all.





DavieB said:


> Today though he went towards a cocker spaniel I never got him in time (Bear in mind this is a busy park with lots of dog walkers) this mut snapped to his face Yuri got out the way in time and there was no issue. If my 3 kids hadn't been with me this guy would have got a right mouthfull imho if you have a dog you cant trust with other dogs dont take it to where other dogs are walked off the lead! is it my fault for letting Yuri off the lead or his for having an out of control dog. Surely in a park like this he has to expect other dogs sniffing about!


I just want to ask one question to clarify this Davie, was the cocker on a lead or off it?

Colin's right it's good for Yuri to learn that he can't just rush over to strange dogs and expect them to be friendly - and it is an important lesson for all young dogs to learn.

However, coming at you from the other end of the spectrum with Skye, if the dog was on a lead, then this is the first time I'm going to disagree with you when I say that it has every right to be in the park and you would be at fault for not controlling your dog.


----------



## cloggers

Esarosa said:


> your poor friend. Why would he refuse physio though? :?





DavieB said:


> I guess hurt, frustration, anxiety and denial all play a part in something like this. He could have PTSD too. A shame for anyone to end up in this situation.


For the exact reasons that Davie has stated  It doesnt help that he was on leave from the army, survived two tours in afghan as bomb disposal and this happens :bash: he's only 20 



feorag said:


> I saw you'd posted on another thread and was hoping you'd call in here - how's college going? It's obviously keeping you busy and hopefully out of mischief? :lol2:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your friend though :sad: I just don't understand what's gone wrong with the world when you don't even have to do anything to be attacked! :devil:


College is taking up nearly every spare moment I have :lol2: though I'm enjoying it so no problems  Yeah, I don't really post on other threads if I don't have time to check in here. Still finding time for some mischief :lol2:

Yeah its awful  the only upside is he recognises them from a disagreement a few months back, so we have names and descriptions for the police : victory:


----------



## Esarosa

cloggers said:


> For the exact reasons that Davie has stated  It doesnt help that he was on leave from the army, survived two tours in afghan as bomb disposal and this happens :bash: he's only 20
> 
> 
> 
> College is taking up nearly every spare moment I have :lol2: though I'm enjoying it so no problems  Yeah, I don't really post on other threads if I don't have time to check in here. Still finding time for some mischief :lol2:
> 
> Yeah its awful  the only upside is he recognises them from a disagreement a few months back, so we have names and descriptions for the police : victory:


Poor bloke  I really hope the twunts responsible get punished accordingly....ie none of this leniant 6 months rubbish.


----------



## DavieB

The dog was on a leash Eileen yes and I do partly agree with you. I carry out a wee risk assessment with everything I do though and I think more should be done with a dog like that you have to do everything you reasonably can to avoid incident and I dont think a lead is enough. Extra care would be less busy times of day, muzzle, or different walk all together where less walkers would be. Other walkers commented on the dog too. 


This is a park that most people drive too, there are plenty other quieter areas to walk dogs round here. I take Yuri there to socialise him I prefer it at 9pm when no one is out but I want him to get used to joggers etc.

Yuri wasn't out of control he was at arms length. He won't get used to walking of the lead if I dont let him off it. Like I said I generally put him on the lead for dogs, cyclists, kids and joggers, this one just kind of snuck up.


----------



## DavieB

Cloggers he should make every use of everything the army has to offer him. I was going to recommend army forums, he should be able to use army physios and specialists, whilst meeting people with similar injuries who can offer support. 

Give it time.


----------



## Esarosa

DavieB said:


> The dog was on a leash Eileen yes and I do partly agree with you. I carry out a wee risk assessment with everything I do though and I think more should be done with a dog like that you have to do everything you reasonably can to avoid incident and I dont think a lead is enough. Extra care would be less busy times of day, muzzle, or different walk all together where less walkers would be. Other walkers commented on the dog too.
> 
> 
> This is a park that most people drive too, there are plenty other quieter areas to walk dogs round here. I take Yuri there to socialise him I prefer it at 9pm when no one is out but I want him to get used to joggers etc.



Ah I assumed the cocker was offlead my bad :blush:


----------



## DavieB

Esarosa said:


> Ah I assumed the cocker was offlead my bad :blush:


Its not like its a massive field though its a 3' path at certain bits with water on either side, even on alead there is not always anywhere for dogs to go to be kept apart. Should i carry him in case they get close.

Maybe its just me, maybe a dog can be all kinds of dog agressive if its on a lead it doesn't matter. 

Sounds hell of a sarcastic that last statement, its not meant to be. Just a little frustrated lol.


----------



## feorag

Well I have an dog aggressive dog as you know through no fault of his own. I walk him in various places and to be honest, for the enjoyment of our walk and time out together I try to choose quiet places where I can let him off and let him have a good run, but i do occasionally come across other dogs.

I've passed dogs on a narrow path in a big park without a problem, because I can control Skye on his lead, *IF *the other person is controlling their dog also, which seems very fair to me?

To be honest I'm not happy to muzzle Skye, because not every dog that charges at us is friendly and I'm not leaving my dog to be attacked by someone else's dog without a means of protecting himself.


----------



## kemist

Can i ask a catty question please? Yoda is molting badly at the moment he is letting me brush him he loves fuss so purrs when groomed. Only problem is he seems to have bad dandruff he is normal in himself eating etc. Is there anything i can suppliment his food with or apply to help with it. He is a house cat and loves radiators and heat sources so i assume that is whats drying out his skin so much.
P.S. he should look like a sphynx by now tho.:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

kemist said:


> Can i ask a catty question please? Yoda is molting badly at the moment he is letting me brush him he loves fuss so purrs when groomed. Only problem is he seems to have bad dandruff he is normal in himself eating etc. Is there anything i can suppliment his food with or apply to help with it. He is a house cat and loves radiators and heat sources so i assume that is whats drying out his skin so much.
> P.S. he should look like a sphynx by now tho.:lol2:


Oh I've no idea hun. We had the opposite problem with Libby, she had a spotty chin when we first got her she was a bit greasy.

Oh dear I've jsut been crying at a freestyle routine on crufts, performed to the songs from Gladiator. I'm a lost cause aren't I? :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Well I have an dog aggressive dog as you know through no fault of his own. I walk him in various places and to be honest, for the enjoyment of our walk and time out together I try to choose quiet places where I can let him off and let him have a good run, but i do occasionally come across other dogs.
> 
> I've passed dogs on a narrow path in a big park without a problem, because I can control Skye on his lead, *IF *the other person is controlling their dog also, which seems very fair to me?
> 
> To be honest I'm not happy to muzzle Skye, because not every dog that charges at us is friendly and I'm not leaving my dog to be attacked by someone else's dog without a means of protecting himself.


I do partly agree with you Eileen... but (lol) a dog off a lead is not necessarily an out of control dog. Is a dog walking by having a sniff out of control? There are countless dogs off a lead in a busy park as they can be trusted. They should be able to pass other dogs on a path without fear of being bitten. Where as every dog that passes this dog is in danger of being bitten. Yes if I'd had Yuri on the lead he would have been at no risk of being bitten. 

You take Skye to quiet places where you can enjoy your walks better. This is you reducing the risk. i passed no short of 25 dogs today on a 20 minute walk more than half off leads, with no issues at all all these dogs area t arisk form the cocker. If this person followed what you do he would surely have a better walk with less chance of incident and not require a muzzle. There are places i could walk Yuri and pass 1 or 2 dogs in an hour but would rather socialise him.(and I'm not allowed to walk him that long lol).


----------



## feorag

Being a house cat in a centrally heated environment will no doubt be making it worse.

Virbac make a range of brilliant shampoos for cats with skin problems which you can buy from your vet, if he'll let you bath him. We used the one called Sebocalm, (because it has oatmeal in it) when we were bathing our cats for shows, because it doesn't contain lanolin, so doesn't strip the natural oil out of the coat.

If he won't let you bath him, what about adding a bit some Omega 3 oil to his diet?


----------



## Esarosa

Just to play devils advocate. Maybe he walks the dog there to get it used to other dogs? Bare with me :lol2: 

After Lady was attacked she became very fearful of other dogs, her hackles would go up and if they got too boisterous or she didn't like the look of them she would go to snap at them. Keeping her isolated from other dogs made the problem worse, we had no option but to try and socialise her as best we could to reduce any potential risk from her.

He might just be a bit of a fool, but there may be a method to the seeming madness?

If he wasn't doing that and the dogs just aggressive then I agree a quieter place would have been in order.


----------



## DavieB

Esarosa said:


> Just to play devils advocate. Maybe he walks the dog there to get it used to other dogs? Bare with me :lol2:
> 
> After Lady was attacked she became very fearful of other dogs, her hackles would go up and if they got too boisterous or she didn't like the look of them she would go to snap at them. Keeping her isolated from other dogs made the problem worse, we had no option but to try and socialise her as best we could to reduce any potential risk from her.
> 
> He might just be a bit of a fool, but there may be a method to the seeming madness?
> 
> If he wasn't doing that and the dogs just aggressive then I agree a quieter place would have been in order.



Back on the saddle sort of thing. Without ful facts it's easy to jump to conclusions isn't it lol. We're all guilty of it too. I'm prepared to agree to disagree on this anyway. If I approach said dog again Yuri will be on a short leash away from it. Alls well that ends well and no one was hurt.


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Jen we need bracelet piccys, I love looking at Eileen's crafts, they make me very envious. I wish I was crafty.


Thank you Katie.

I've been making some cat jewellery that I hope my friend will try to sell for me at our club show which I think is next weekend.

ETA: Oops, sorry the jewellery ones are a bit big - I left them big so I could e-mail them to my main computer and store them so I can see how I've put them together for any future bracelet! 

















And this is the cardigan I said I'd just finished earlier this week


----------



## Esarosa

DavieB said:


> Back on the saddle sort of thing. Without ful facts it's easy to jump to conclusions isn't it lol. We're all guilty of it too. I'm prepared to agree to disagree on this anyway. If I approach said dog again Yuri will be on a short leash away from it. Alls well that ends well and no one was hurt.



If you see the owner again, maybe try to engage in conversation. You may get some answers you may not, maybe if Yuri was on the lead the dog would behave differently. It sounds strange but I've seen that happen before. Not that I'm saying you should put him at risk. I'm just a nosey mare, and seem to get chatting to anybody these days :lol2:

[edit] cross posted. I really like those bracelets with the red, pink and the smaller black stones. They're lovely. Gosh that cardigan looks insanely complicated to somebody who can barely make a scarf :shock:


----------



## Esarosa

God I'm double posting like a fiend today.

Dave the working group is about to be shown on Crufts http://www.crufts.org.uk/ due to start at 18:15. I think that's Yuri's group? So thought you may be interested.


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> Being a house cat in a centrally heated environment will no doubt be making it worse.
> 
> Virbac make a range of brilliant shampoos for cats with skin problems which you can buy from your vet, if he'll let you bath him. We used the one called Sebocalm, (because it has oatmeal in it) when we were bathing our cats for shows, because it doesn't contain lanolin, so doesn't strip the natural oil out of the coat.
> 
> If he won't let you bath him, what about adding a bit some Omega 3 oil to his diet?


He is unlikely to let me bath him although i have never tried, but he is anti water. I dont think it bothers him he isn't scratching more than normal, How is the best way to add omega3 oil to his food he doesnt like oily fish we have offered him bits of tinned salmon when we put it on sandwiches and he turns his nose up at it and only eats tuna in spring water. Although i will try tuna in oil again.


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> If you see the owner again, maybe try to engage in conversation. You may get some answers you may not, maybe if Yuri was on the lead the dog would behave differently. It sounds strange but I've seen that happen before. Not that I'm saying you should put him at risk. I'm just a nosey mare, and seem to get chatting to anybody these days :lol2:
> 
> [edit] cross posted. I really like those bracelets with the red, pink and the smaller black stones. They're lovely. Gosh that cardigan looks insanely complicated to somebody who can barely make a scarf :shock:


Katie's right Davie, maybe have a chat with the owner. You know it isn't surprising for a dog to meet a dog with aggression, especially if that dog is charging towards him - he may be like Skye and poor at reading dog body language so interprets a dog charging towards him as being aggressive. Attack is often wrongly considered to be the best form of defence you know.



kemist said:


> He is unlikely to let me bath him although i have never tried, but he is anti water. I dont think it bothers him he isn't scratching more than normal, How is the best way to add omega3 oil to his food he doesnt like oily fish we have offered him bits of tinned salmon when we put it on sandwiches and he turns his nose up at it and only eats tuna in spring water. Although i will try tuna in oil again.


Well you have 2 choices, either open it and put it on his food, or put it down his throat - obviously you want small capsules, not high dosage adult ones which are just about the size of a jelly bean! :gasp:

Forgot I also made a few phonecharms, a pair of earrings and am about to make some bag charms.


----------



## kemist

cheers and the jewellry is really good. If i wore any i would put in my order.


----------



## Postcard

I don't think this is worthy of a new thread but just wanted to ask other people's opinions. Earlier today we were walking back from the pub beer garden with little dog on lead and we see a girl holding a long haired jack russell type on a phone charger lead(!) who is scrambling to say hello - she explains it was straying and she came out of a neighbouring restaurant to come & fetch him, and another dog owner walks past and said the dog had been loose earlier trying to get at her very elderly neutered bitch (mine is old and neutered, too - he was entire). Poor girl who found him wasn't able to get through on the numbers on his tag and his postcode area was totally different from the area we were in. Man came from the restaurant and said he thought it belonged to a big issue seller down the road. I offer to take the dog in our car (dog guard) to the dog warden or local rescue - he was a bit scruffy and smelled like he hadn't seen a bath in a while, though to be fair his face hair was fairly well clipped.

Anyway, all very odd. 

I carried him with us towards the car and a smart looking guy carrying a bunch of leaflets dashes across the road and claims it's his dog - he shows me missed calls on his phone but I ask if he can ring my phone so I can verify that it's actually his number but somehow everything happens so fast that he calls the dog by the name on the collar tag (not much of a reaction but he seemed a type that would go with anyone so don't know - different to what I'd expect from my dog) and has the 'lead' aka 'phonecharger' in his hand and he's walking away :bash:

I rang the council and explained the situation who then spoke to the dog warden and I was rung back to be told that without a full address they couldn't do anything... I feel awful about the whole thing! Wish I'd never handed him over - don't know how it happened, really - because it didn't *feel* like a normal dog / owner reunion...

Oops, sorry, this is awfully long :blush:

What are your thoughts? What would you have done in the situation?

Also, Feorag, how much are the cat earrings?


----------



## DavieB

I'd probably have done the same as you. 

tbf, How would he have known it was a missing dog just by you carrying it. He was running the risk of asking someone who's dog it was that it was his. 

I'm about to scribe "Yuri" off of his tag though.....


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> I'd probably have done the same as you.
> 
> tbf, How would he have known it was a missing dog just by you carrying it. He was running the risk of asking someone who's dog it was that it was his.
> 
> I'm about to scribe "Yuri" off of his tag though.....


Ok brilliant, thank you :2thumb:

Sorry to hear Yuri got snapped at but it'll do him good, honest - they have to learn to approach on lead dogs with caution / not at all.

Yeah, I wouldn't have a name on a tag - good idea to take it off.

I think it's just because people seemed to be aware of the dog in the passing public that I was a bit worried - it's not a part of town I know particularly well, so I'm not up on the local dogs.

You know just when things don't feel totally right?


----------



## Amalthea

Meg is gorgeous!!!! :flrt: Weird question, do you find her blue eye is more sensitive to freaking EVERYTHING than her brown? Diesel's more blue one seems to get squinty pretty regularly, but sorts itself out after a couple days.

Such pretty puppies, Katie!! :flrt: When we do get another dog, it'll have to be a little sister, though, cuz Diesel CAN be funny around some males. He's better with girls


----------



## DavieB

annabel said:


> Ok brilliant, thank you :2thumb:
> 
> Sorry to hear Yuri got snapped at but it'll do him good, honest - they have to learn to approach on lead dogs with caution / not at all.
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't have a name on a tag - good idea to take it off.
> 
> I think it's just because people seemed to be aware of the dog in the passing public that I was a bit worried - it's not a part of town I know particularly well, so I'm not up on the local dogs.
> 
> You know just when things don't feel totally right?


Aye I know what you mean I'm murder for thinking after an event, maybe I should have done that differently. Its not like he'd have randomly had a load of missed calls either I suppose.


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> cheers and the jewellry is really good. If i wore any i would put in my order.


Thank you! :2thumb:



annabel said:


> What are your thoughts? What would you have done in the situation?
> 
> Also, Feorag, how much are the cat earrings?


That's a tough one - to be totally honest I'd have probably done what you did and, like you, walked away worrying that maybe I shouldn't have done it - it's very hard when something feels not right. The dog may have belonged to him and it may be that it didn't feel right to you because you didn't see the usual obvious joy when a dog is reunited with his owner??

The cat 'beads' are Peruvian ceramic beads which I bought from America and the ear wires are .925 sterling silver, so they are a bit more expensive than my other 'costume earrings' at £4.00 - £4.50 - posted out.


----------



## Postcard

feorag said:


> That's a tough one - to be totally honest I'd have probably done what you did and, like you, walked away worrying that maybe I shouldn't have done it - it's very hard when something feels not right. The dog may have belonged to him and it may be that it didn't feel right to you because you didn't see the usual obvious joy when a dog is reunited with his owner??
> 
> The cat 'beads' are Peruvian ceramic beads which I bought from America and the ear wires are .925 sterling silver, so they are a bit more expensive than my other 'costume earrings' at £4.00 - £4.50 - posted out.


If they're for sale, I'll take them for £4.50 if you PM me your paypal email? :2thumb:

I'm glad you'd have done the same!

Next time, I will make sure I note down all details and ring the dogwarden before even attempting to walk to the car!! His manner was just a bit apbrupt which is why I didn't instantly hand him over - just odd all round.

Anyway, I've searched on Dog Lost for a dog of that name / the first part of the postcode which I can remember and nothing came up so I think it's all OK!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oooo ditto on the above, if they are for sale I'd love to buy a pair of kitty earrings(and a bracelet if they are available too!), they are gorgeous :mf_dribble: I'm a sucker for anything cat related, I was in Hong Kong recently and ended up buying FOUR cat jumpers :blush:


----------



## cloggers

I've never had my dogs name on any of the tags! don't think its worth it tbh. Had my postcode, land line and mobile on it. Don't need anything else.



DavieB said:


> Cloggers he should make every use of everything the army has to offer him. I was going to recommend army forums, he should be able to use army physios and specialists, whilst meeting people with similar injuries who can offer support.
> 
> Give it time.


Thanks. I've got a number to ring tomorrow to ask what he can be offered, I'll have to sort all the stuff cos of his jaw and the rest of our mates are useless :roll:

He'll be ok, he's the sorta lad that'll bounce back eventually, just in shock at the moment.


----------



## feorag

annabel said:


> If they're for sale, I'll take them for £4.50 if you PM me your paypal email? :2thumb:


I'll do it know - do you mind if I ask you to send the money as a gift, cos I really do try to keep my profit down and if I have to pay commission on the item and postage it leaves with little profit?



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oooo ditto on the above, if they are for sale I'd love to buy a pair of kitty earrings(and a bracelet if they are available too!), they are gorgeous :mf_dribble: I'm a sucker for anything cat related, I was in Hong Kong recently and ended up buying FOUR cat jumpers :blush:


I'm really sorry, but that pair of white cats were all I had left from an order of peruvian stuff I bought from America a couple of years ago. You can certainly buy any one of those bracelets that I've just uploaded, but I can't make those earrings, sorry.

I do have these czech glass beads that I also make earrings from??


----------



## Postcard

feorag said:


> I'll do it know - do you mind if I ask you to send the money as a gift, cos I really do try to keep my profit down and if I have to pay commission on the item and postage it leaves with little profit?
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry, but that pair of white cats were all I had left from an order of peruvian stuff I bought from America a couple of years ago. You can certainly buy any one of those bracelets that I've just uploaded, but I can't make those earrings, sorry.
> 
> I do have these czech glass beads that I also make earrings from??
> 
> image


Of course! No problem.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> I'll do it know - do you mind if I ask you to send the money as a gift, cos I really do try to keep my profit down and if I have to pay commission on the item and postage it leaves with little profit?
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry, but that pair of white cats were all I had left from an order of peruvian stuff I bought from America a couple of years ago. You can certainly buy any one of those bracelets that I've just uploaded, but I can't make those earrings, sorry.
> 
> I do have these czech glass beads that I also make earrings from??
> 
> image


No worries! Oooo I actually like the glass beads better I think, they are pretty and I love the colour!  Bracelet wise would I be able to buy the 3rd one down on the left(the jade coloured one) please? Just PM me with a total price and your paypal email (and of course will send as a gift) :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

You lot have been busy:gasp:

Here goes:grouphug: :bash::gasp::devil::censor::no1::whistling2::whip::flrt:

I think that covers it all, I will read through properly when I get more time:lol2:
Eileen, I still need you to find a Sphynx charm:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> No worries! Oooo I actually like the glass beads better I think, they are pretty and I love the colour!  Bracelet wise would I be able to buy the 3rd one down on the left(the jade coloured one) please? Just PM me with a total price and your paypal email (and of course will send as a gift) :2thumb:


That one is Indian Agate. Did you want the glass cats on silver plate, gold plate or sterling silver, as obviously that affects the price? And also what size is your wrist. Most of my bracelets are 7½", as that's the usual length when you buy a bracelet, but if you've got tiny wrists like Jen, or big fat wrists like me, then it'll need adjusting


Shell195 said:


> Here goes:grouphug: :bash::gasp::devil::censor::no1::whistling2::whip::flrt:
> 
> I think that covers it all, I will read through properly when I get more time:lol2:


:lol2:

I know - and I do keep looking. I've just used the 2 longhaired pewter cats which was the last of my order from the guy who does all the pedigree dog pewter charms in America as they are passably somali-like! One's on the same amethyst beads as Jen's bracelet and the other it on mixed hematite beads. I wish he did pedigree cats, cos most of his pedigree dogs and his wildlife castings are excellent! :sad:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> That one is Indian Agate. Did you want the glass cats on silver plate, gold plate or sterling silver, as obviously that affects the price? And also what size is your wrist. Most of my bracelets are 7½", as that's the usual length when you buy a bracelet, but if you've got tiny wrists like Jen, or big fat wrists like me, then it'll need adjusting
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> image image


Ooo sterling silver please, I hate gold colour jewellery and my ears get infected really easily so I always have to go for sterling silver(saves having to deal with icky ear goo lol)

Just measured and my wrists are 6 inches, some of my snakes are fatter than that... :shock:


----------



## Amalthea

*hangs head in shame* I know they're tiny :blush: Stupid awkward wrists!!! Don't even make sense, cuz I am not a particular dainty person (except in the height department) and I have really long fingers, as well :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Its not like its a massive field though its a 3' path at certain bits with water on either side, even on alead there is not always anywhere for dogs to go to be kept apart. Should i carry him in case they get close.
> 
> Maybe its just me, maybe a dog can be all kinds of dog agressive if its on a lead it doesn't matter.
> 
> Sounds hell of a sarcastic that last statement, its not meant to be. Just a little frustrated lol.


Dont be frustrated mate, its just part of dog ownership & it happens to us all. When I had my first dog, a Jack Russell Terrier called Joe, we were walking in the park one day with him off-lead, as he was fantastic with other dogs. A young Springer Spaniel puppy came bounding up to Joe, who greeted it, but when the puppy bounced in his face, Joe growled, 'snapped' (not making contact), & put the pup in his place. The pup's owners came running up, hysterical that my nasty dog had attacked their puppy. We later became firm friends, as did the dogs, & we still are to this day. We laugh about that day all those years ago, because they know they were just being overprotective. Dogs teach other dogs in many ways.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> *hangs head in shame* I know they're tiny :blush: Stupid awkward wrists!!! Don't even make sense, cuz I am not a particular dainty person (except in the height department) and I have really long fingers, as well :lol:


Haha you're not alone, everytime I buy a bracelet I have to adjust it otherwise it falls off cos of my stupid wrists lol.


----------



## feorag

It certainly sounds like you 2 have the same size wrists give or take a quarter of an inch.

I'll have to adjust that bracelet and take out one of the cat links and maybe put a silver spacer bead on either side of the Agate to get the length right.

I will need to check my stash, as I'm certain I still have some of those czech beads and other glass cat head beads somewhere. It's just that my stash has been in the loft since Christmas, cos I've been busy sewing for little furry critters and knitting for other people, so the jewellery has been on the back burner since before chrissy.


----------



## Amalthea

I have the same size wrists as my size 6 boss :lol: I am definitely not a size 6 :lol:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone Eileen love that cardigan is it for sale if so how much and what age/size is it?

I have had the most amazing day and feel so good for a change. I got to meet a dear friend for the first time and her two wonderful children I have known her for 7 years and the youngest was just a lump in her tummy when we first started to talk online. We have take doften of meeting up over the years and i have watched her children grow in pics shehas sent me to keep me updated on their progress she is like a sister to me in many ways and after a long visit a trip to the shops with the kids and not a single bit of bad behaviour or boredom or restlessness from them even though they are 6 and 10 and the loveliest of manners from them when asking for a drink etc she finally took them home and put them to bed jsut over an hour ago lol they didnt want to leave lol and mum had to promise to bring them back in a couple of weeks time. WE chatted non stop and now finally being out of quarentine it was sooo great especially as she was my first visitor cant wait to see her and the children again so i can spoil them a bit lol and spend some more quality time with her. Should say her name is Shell lol and we met ina chat room and just clicked and she helped me to keep my chin up when G left and also through alot of other stuff ihave had go on over the years, a really great friend andi hope i get to repeat this day with some of oyu one here too one day if you will have me lol and my madness. Her son who is the 6 year old clicked with Glyn and wouldnt leave him alone lol which apparently is unusual for him and so was great to see and they played on the ps2 for a few hours and also played silly games whilst Shell and i looked over the boxes of xstitch i had and donated a few to her lol a si have so many that i willnever complete them al in this lifetime lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone Eileen love that cardigan is it for sale if so how much and what age/size is it?
> 
> I have had the most amazing day and feel so good for a change. I got to meet a dear friend for the first time and her two wonderful children I have known her for 7 years and the youngest was just a lump in her tummy when we first started to talk online. We have take doften of meeting up over the years and i have watched her children grow in pics shehas sent me to keep me updated on their progress she is like a sister to me in many ways and after a long visit a trip to the shops with the kids and not a single bit of bad behaviour or boredom or restlessness from them even though they are 6 and 10 and the loveliest of manners from them when asking for a drink etc she finally took them home and put them to bed jsut over an hour ago lol they didnt want to leave lol and mum had to promise to bring them back in a couple of weeks time. WE chatted non stop and now finally being out of quarentine it was sooo great especially as she was my first visitor cant wait to see her and the children again so i can spoil them a bit lol and spend some more quality time with her. Should say her name is Shell lol and we met ina chat room and just clicked and she helped me to keep my chin up when G left and also through alot of other stuff ihave had go on over the years, a really great friend andi hope i get to repeat this day with some of oyu one here too one day if you will have me lol and my madness. Her son who is the 6 year old clicked with Glyn and wouldnt leave him alone lol which apparently is unusual for him and so was great to see and they played on the ps2 for a few hours and also played silly games whilst Shell and i looked over the boxes of xstitch i had and donated a few to her lol a si have so many that i willnever complete them al in this lifetime lol


Hi, glad to hear you had such a good day, must have been amazing to meet her and the kids face to face for the first time!  I have an online friend of 5 years I'm hoping to meet in person very soon, just sorting out the logistical side is the issue as I'm ooop north in Liverpool and he's down in Birmingham and we both have pretty hectic schedules at the moment so its not easy! Hoping to sort something in the next few months though, very excited!! 


Just ordered some more walking jackets for Howl as he has outgrown his old one, I get them from Mynwood cat jackets(she is amazing!!), I've ordered a tweed one with a detachable red bow tie(yes I know, I'm very sad lol) and a purple one with reflective taping. Can't wait to try them out and see how smexy Howl looks in them! :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Becca it was great jsut wish we had done it sooner as i remember when she went into labour with andrew and the anxious wait to know she was home withhim safe and sound and to see Natasha her daughter go from a toddler to a real little lady lol even at only 10 with beautiful blue eyes and blonde hair and Andrew from a newborn to 6 has been great but just wish i had seen it in person you know what i mean and it make sme realise that my wish to meet my friends on here all the more important and not to wait 7 years to do it lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nice to hear you had a lovely day Sammy. Its nice that we can form such bonds with people we have never met isn't it? I have many internet friends, have met many (such as Shell, Eileen, Ditta) but still to meet others.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

It's so great to hear you had such a great experience, definitely going to motivate me to get my meetings sorted sooner rather than later! Personally I do find it so much easier speaking to people online though, takes me a while to get over shyness when faced with people, probably explains why a lot of my friendships started online lol. I know what you mean about seeing the kids grow up in person...my younger sister had a little girl Layla in september but unfortunately she seems to be hell bent on estranging herself from the entire family at the minute:whip:, she hasn't spoken to me for a few years(and only to my parents when she needs money) and my parents have only seen Layla twice since she was born, the rest of the family (me included) have only seen pictures. So far I've only seen two pictures of little Layla which is so sad, I'm desperate to be able to see her in person!


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice to hear you had a lovely day Sammy. Its nice that we can form such bonds with people we have never met isn't it? I have many internet friends, have met many (such as Shell, Eileen, Ditta) but still to meet others.


Oh yes Col and to know she was exactly what i imagined she was like to was great she is as mad as i am lol and we had so much in common which we knew anyway. i have so many internet friends i so want to meet like yourself and Shell and Eileen and more too and i will do it one day this has made me more determined too.



Serenity's_Fall said:


> It's so great to hear you had such a great experience, definitely going to motivate me to get my meetings sorted sooner rather than later! Personally I do find it so much easier speaking to people online though, takes me a while to get over shyness when faced with people, probably explains why a lot of my friendships started online lol. I know what you mean about seeing the kids grow up in person...my younger sister had a little girl Layla in september but unfortunately she seems to be hell bent on estranging herself from the entire family at the minute:whip:, she hasn't spoken to me for a few years(and only to my parents when she needs money) and my parents have only seen Layla twice since she was born, the rest of the family (me included) have only seen pictures. So far I've only seen two pictures of little Layla which is so sad, I'm desperate to be able to see her in person!


 That is such a shame bu ti know how oyu feel as i have neices and nephews i have never met and i doubt i will ever too either which is why I am so determined to meet the ppl who have been such great friends to me online.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Serenity's_Fall said:


> It's so great to hear you had such a great experience, definitely going to motivate me to get my meetings sorted sooner rather than later! Personally I do find it so much easier speaking to people online though, takes me a while to get over shyness when faced with people, probably explains why a lot of my friendships started online lol. I know what you mean about seeing the kids grow up in person...my younger sister had a little girl Layla in september but unfortunately she seems to be hell bent on estranging herself from the entire family at the minute:whip:, she hasn't spoken to me for a few years(and only to my parents when she needs money) and my parents have only seen Layla twice since she was born, the rest of the family (me included) have only seen pictures. So far I've only seen two pictures of little Layla which is so sad, I'm desperate to be able to see her in person!


Families eh Becca? :roll:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Families eh Becca? :roll:


Haha I know...give me animals anyday! Animals I get...people are a mystery :?


----------



## Amalthea

That sounds great, Sammy  as you all know, Gary and I met over t'internet and look how that blossomed :blush:

Eileen, do you still have the links for the various news stories about your squizzles? And I remember something happened to two (?), but I never caught what happened while I was MIA.


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Sammy I'm really sorry, but that cardigan is sold - I was asked to knit it by one of Elise's friends who saw Darcey wearing hers and loved it. The size is to fit a 1 year old and the pattern only goes up to that size.

I'm so pleased you had a good day and it's great to meet friends you've talked to either on the phone or internet for a long time. 

Julie (who is Basilbrush on here) phoned me up about 10 or more years ago to buy a kitten and we chatted on the phone for weeks. We then met up when Barry and I were at a cat show in Glasgow and Julie came down from Aberdeen to meet us and we've been firm friends ever since, although we rarely ever meet. When I was going dog/cat/fish/chicken sitting at my friend's in Edinburgh I asked Julie if she fancied coming down for the week to help me out and we had a fantastic week, with never a wrong word the whole time. 

We worked great together in the animal care department - she started the outside cats while I chicken shit swilled (I'm a sad person, but give me a hosepipe and a pile of crap and I'm in my element :crazy and then I helped finish off the cats with her. And we had great afternoons out, culminating in an evening at the Edinburgh Tattoo and picking up 2 lovely young Australian guys in a pub!! :lol2: 

I've had a couple of days out in Edinburgh with some Aberdeen girls on here and the Scottish Reptile forums a few years ago too.


Becca, I think it's so sad that your sister is being so selfish - because that's what it is. It's all about her, whereas it should be all about her daughter. She is depriving her daughter of an entire family support network and that is so sad. I never see my first-born granddaughter, who was 12 in August, because she lives with my ex-son-in-law and he's terrified of the affection she has for me and he's so worried about losing her that he won't allow any of our family, including her mother, to see her. It's so sad when people use children as a weapon, because that's what they are doing! *puts soap box away now :lol:*

Jen the only link I have 'favourited' is this one Homeless baby squirrels rescued after Hurricane Katia blew them out of nest | Mail Online If you google red squirrels and Hurrican Katia you'll likely find more.

We decided not to go public with the problems that we had, because basically they were all caused by the owners of the garden not following our clear instructions on how to build the pen and leaving us with no alternative but to let the squirrels go in it. I don't want to criticise the people in a news report (although privately I'd like to string them up!), but neither do I want the world to think that I was irresponsible in letting that happen - if that makes sense??


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> Becca, I think it's so sad that your sister is being so selfish - because that's what it is. It's all about her, whereas it should be all about her daughter. She is depriving her daughter of an entire family support network and that is so sad. I never see my first-born granddaughter, who was 12 in August, because she lives with my ex-son-in-law and he's terrified of the affection she has for me and he's so worried about losing her that he won't allow any of our family, including her mother, to see her. It's so sad when people use children as a weapon, because that's what they are doing! *puts soap box away now :lol:*





That's a soap box I'd better stay off lol. Could go on for hours about the ex-wife and the bother I've had getting my daughters...

On a lighter note.. Ths was the Western Infirmary in Glasgow yesterday. Fixed now though


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> On a lighter note.. Ths was the Western Infirmary in Glasgow yesterday. Fixed now though
> 
> image


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

Sounds a great day Sam:2thumb: Ive met a few members off here but still need to meet more 

Dave that really made me:lol2:I take it you dont need any qualifications to be a road sign writer:whistling2:

My family are very odd, I always wanted a close knit family like the Waltons, instead I got the Adams family:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Oops:lol:

That is so sad, Eileen  poor squizzles


----------



## feorag

I can't believe I'm typing this, but I'm sitting here on the settee with a dying Jeemy on my chest!

I looked at him yesterday and it was just like the flesh had fallen off his bones in a matter of a day and he was painfully thin, so I've been keeping an eye on him ever since.

This morning they were both asleep in the 'wasp nest', but when I came in with their fresh food, although Wee jeemy grabbed a piece of banana, he didn't go down to the shelf for any more and that is totally un-Wee-Jeemy-like, cos he's always first out and at the door for me.

I left him in the wasp nest on his own for a while, but you know when you look in the eyes of an animal you know! Well his eyes were half closed and dull. I tried to get him out of the nest, but all he would do was put his paws on my finger and he felt very cold, so in the end I had to untie the nest and carry it out.

He c ame out onto my chest, crawled under my chin and hasn't moved since. Normally when I sit with him he's off across the settee - things to do, places to go, people to meet, but not today. He's very cold, very lethargic and painfully thin and I think he's on the way out. So for the minute we're just both sitting her, cuddling and me crying and we'll wait it out. He doesn't appear to be in pain, but if I think he is then I'll take him to the vet, but I'm hoping he'll just sit here and slip away like Hamish did.


----------



## Amalthea

I am so sorry, Eileen  *hugs*


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I can't believe I'm typing this, but I'm sitting here on the settee with a dying Jeemy on my chest!
> 
> I looked at him yesterday and it was just like the flesh had fallen off his bones in a matter of a day and he was painfully thin, so I've been keeping an eye on him ever since.
> 
> This morning they were both asleep in the 'wasp nest', but when I came in with their fresh food, although Wee jeemy grabbed a piece of banana, he didn't go down to the shelf for any more and that is totally un-Wee-Jeemy-like, cos he's always first out and at the door for me.
> 
> I left him in the wasp nest on his own for a while, but you know when you look in the eyes of an animal you know! Well his eyes were half closed and dull. I tried to get him out of the nest, but all he would do was put his paws on my finger and he felt very cold, so in the end I had to untie the nest and carry it out.
> 
> He c ame out onto my chest, crawled under my chin and hasn't moved since. Normally when I sit with him he's off across the settee - things to do, places to go, people to meet, but not today. He's very cold, very lethargic and painfully thin and I think he's on the way out. So for the minute we're just both sitting her, cuddling and me crying and we'll wait it out. He doesn't appear to be in pain, but if I think he is then I'll take him to the vet, but I'm hoping he'll just sit here and slip away like Hamish did.


 
Im so sorry Eileen, hopefully he will just slip peacefully away  How old is he now? Its amazing how fast sick animals can drop weight, he could well have renal failure:grouphug:


----------



## feorag

He'll be 2 next month, so a good innings, especially for a rat who's had continual myco problems most of his life.

It's how cold he is that bothers me - he's a rex so he always feels hotter than your average rat and he just feels so cold. He's sitting under my chin with my hands over him (most of the time) and my hands are really warm, but he's not feeling any warmer.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> He'll be 2 next month, so a good innings, especially for a rat who's had continual myco problems most of his life.
> 
> It's how cold he is that bothers me - he's a rex so he always feels hotter than your average rat and he just feels so cold. He's sitting under my chin with my hands over him (most of the time) and my hands are really warm, but he's not feeling any warmer.


 
I know with the hedgehogs that once the core temperature has dropped its nearly impossible to bring it back up  Hopefully he will just go to sleep.


On a happier note Mowgli is molesting me for food and snuggles, much more like his old self today


----------



## ami_j

Poor Jeemy  and poor you Eileen  I agree with Shell, renal problems are pretty common in older male rats  Do you still have Dougal?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I know with the hedgehogs that once the core temperature has dropped its nearly impossible to bring it back up  Hopefully he will just go to sleep.
> 
> 
> On a happier note Mowgli is molesting me for food and snuggles, much more like his old self today


That's the problem, he isn't really warming up and is very lethargic, it may sound awful but I wish he'd hurry up, as it's awful to watch :sad:



ami_j said:


> Poor Jeemy  and poor you Eileen  I agree with Shell, renal problems are pretty common in older male rats  Do you still have Dougal?


That's what I'm certain it is Jaime. Honestly 2 days ago he looked normal, even yesterday afternoon when i gave him some cooked spaghetti he was there at door as soon as I walked over and tucked in with Dougal. Then last night I went to say goodnight and it was like the flesh had fallen off his bones and he was just skin over a skeleton.

I've offered him his special favourite, cheese on toast and he's made no effort at all to eat it and, in desperation, I even offered him one of my half chocolate fruit & nut cookies and he didn't want that, so I'm sure I'm right and it's renal failure which is just robbing him of appetite and making him feel bad.

Do you think I'm right to try and let him slowly slip away with me or should I take him to the vet for euthanasia. Like Hamish I kind of feel that by the time I get a vet in the surgery on a sunday afternoon and put him through all the stress of taking him down and leaving him, cos I know I'd have to do that, he'd probably die anyway? :sad:

And yes, as you've gathered I've still got Dougal who is only a month older than him, so it looks like I'm going to have to do what I've tried so far to avoid and find him company asap.

Truth to tell I was hoping they'd manage to get to July and our holidays and then, when we got back, I was intending to look for a coupla babies.


----------



## Amalthea

I much prefer to sit with them and let them go in the comfort of their home, Eileen, so I'd be doing exactly as you are :grouphug:


----------



## ami_j

If hes not in pain (he doesnt seem to be by your description) I would leave him to slip away. If hes still here tomorrow pop him to the vets but it is nicer if they can pass quietly at home i feel  
Will you stick with bucks or get girls seeing as dougal is castrated?


----------



## feorag

I really don't think he is in pain, just maybe a bit of discomfort, as he just changes his position every half hour or so, other than that he's just lying on my chest being soothed and kissed! :sad:

If he is alive tomorrow morning I will take him to the vets, but I know if I take him in first thing the vet will be busy with practice and he'll have to be left somewhere until they have time to gas him, because they can't give them the injection. And I don't want to have to do that, to be honest, if it can possibly be avoided.

I'd prefer to stick with bucks, so if I'm buying babies, then I'll get bucks, but if there are any females that _need _a home, then at least I can take them because Dougal is neutered.


----------



## ami_j

Doesnt seem like hes agitated or in pain Eileen, a small blessing. Our vets always gas them then and there then inject and bring them out to say goodbye but it still must be stressful. He will be soothed having you there


----------



## feorag

Well he's still here! He looks like his insides have totally collapsed - there's just no substance to him, bless him.

However, he's lying peacefully, but he's totally unresponsive - even his eyes aren't blinking - I think he just must have a very strong heart. :sad:


----------



## Postcard

Sorry to hear it x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Eilee, Im very sorry to hear about Jeemy hun. I hope he drifts off to sleep peacefully very soon. xx


----------



## feorag

Thanks Colin and Annabel - I've certainly had better days. :sad:

I've had to put Barry on 'cuddle duty' because I had 40 odd Treasure Trail sheets to print out and now laminate, so I've had to come upstairs to do that, but nothing else has been done. He reacts when if we move to pick something up, but other than that he's just lying peacefully on our chest.


----------



## feorag

He's gone! 

He passed away quietly and peacefully on my chest about 10 minutes ago. Barry is digging him a grave in the garden.


----------



## Amalthea

:grouphug: at least he was able to go snuggled up with the people he knew :grouphug:


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> He's gone!
> 
> He passed away quietly and peacefully on my chest about 10 minutes ago. Barry is digging him a grave in the garden.


 
Oh Eileen I am so sorry to hear this but as said at least he passed knowing he was loved and cared for. It is such a shame as he was quite the character and i will miss seeing you make more videos of him and his antics :grouphug: RIP Wee Jeemy

Shell glad to hear Mowgli is back to his normal self.

I noticed this morning my Rattie mum has suddenly gone very thin which is a bit of a worry so have given her a few fatty treats and extra food to see if that will help but not sure what else to do as I have never seen this before when I was breeding it never happened so at a bit of a loss.

When Shell go thome last night she came onto msn and we continued our visit lol so finally at 4am we both crashed at comps lol and both woke up to leave messages saying night lol .


----------



## Shell195

So sorry Eileen, at least Wee Jeemy is now at peace :grouphug:


----------



## ami_j

RIP Wee Jeemy


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Sorry been out all day so only just caught up, Eileen I am so sorry to hear about Wee Jeemy, at least he was snuggling with his mummy at the end, rest in peace little rattie xx

Shell, good to hear Mowgli is feeling much better!!


----------



## DavieB

RIP Wee Jeemy, I loved the videos of him. 

I'm just back from the emergency doctors. Febreze plug ins I got to get rid of Yuri's pee smell have triggered a bad asthma reaction that I've been struggling with all day been multi/over dosing all day and for that reasonn they on't put me on nebuliser, taking a ton of steeroids to shake it off. feel about 100 year old lol.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> :grouphug: at least he was able to go snuggled up with the people he knew :grouphug:


Believe me I know that.

I'm still trying to understand why I've prayed to have an end like that for my pets in over 40 years of pet ownership and it's only happened twice, with a year, and both time it's been my rats.


----------



## Amalthea

I've been lucky enough to be able to comfort a dying pet in our home as they pass a couple times in my life...


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear about wee Jeemy


----------



## feorag

Thanks for all your kind thoughts everyone - I shall miss him terribly - he was such a character - poor Dougal never quite compared to Jeemy.


DavieB said:


> I'm just back from the emergency doctors. Febreze plug ins I got to get rid of Yuri's pee smell have triggered a bad asthma reaction that I've been struggling with all day been multi/over dosing all day and for that reasonn they on't put me on nebuliser, taking a ton of steeroids to shake it off. feel about 100 year old lol.


 :gasp: Davie, I've just seen this!!! :gasp:

You must have posted as I was doing my post, cos I was crying and couldn't read what I was typing! :roll: so it took a bit longer.

That sounds like a nasty turn you had there - hope you're OK!


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> RIP Wee Jeemy, I loved the videos of him.
> 
> I'm just back from the emergency doctors. Febreze plug ins I got to get rid of Yuri's pee smell have triggered a bad asthma reaction that I've been struggling with all day been multi/over dosing all day and for that reasonn they on't put me on nebuliser, taking a ton of steeroids to shake it off. feel about 100 year old lol.


 
I hope you are ok :gasp:


----------



## DavieB

I'll live lol can see myself going back out for nebuliser though. struggling a bit.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, sorry to hear that Jeemy finally went to eternal sleep, RIP little rat-man xx

Shell, great to hear that Mowgli is getting back to his old self.

Davie, hope you feeling better soon mate.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Morning all!!! 

Davie, hope you're feeling better today!


Some good news, Howl is getting worse with his asthma, which although that is bad in itself, it means he isn't allergic to Naboo!  Another trip to the vets tonight to try and get his meds sorted and will ask the vet about these cat inhaler things as he's getting wise with the whole tablet thing...seems to find ingenious ways of hiding it in his mouth so i think he's swallowed it, little bugger! :gasp:

On another note I'm getting a new tattoo today, woo!! Having a little gecko on my shoulder


----------



## sammy1969

HI alll Davie sorry to hear you have had such a reaction to aplug in. I also didnt kow oyu were asthmatic or i would of warned oyu if I had known as i cant use plug ins for that reason and like oyu I found out the hard way. DO you not have a nebuliser at home? The steroids wil take around 24 hours to start to work as you may well know so if oyu are still suffering I woul go for another neb as it is surprising how quickly asthma can deteriorate but I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Davie, hope you're feeling better today!
> 
> 
> Some good news, Howl is getting worse with his asthma, which although that is bad in itself, it means he isn't allergic to Naboo!  Another trip to the vets tonight to try and get his meds sorted and will ask the vet about these cat inhaler things as he's getting wise with the whole tablet thing...seems to find ingenious ways of hiding it in his mouth so i think he's swallowed it, little bugger! :gasp:
> 
> On another note I'm getting a new tattoo today, woo!! Having a little gecko on my shoulder


I'm so glad that it means hes not allergic to Naboo, as you obviously adore him and Howl obviously adores him too.


----------



## Postcard

Davie have you tried these?










I'm (much less than I used to be) asthmatic and I'm totally fine with these but not great with most air fresheners / a lot of cleaning products.


----------



## sammy1969

DId anyone see my post on my mummy rat and how to get her to put on some weight? I think it got lost in everything else but just wondered if anyone had any ideas I mean she has extra food and has since I have had her as she was delivered with the pups and i have always given extra when they are nursing.She is lively in herself i just think she is being drained by the pups.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> DId anyone see my post on my mummy rat and how to get her to put on some weight? I think it got lost in everything else but just wondered if anyone had any ideas I mean she has extra food and has since I have had her as she was delivered with the pups and i have always given extra when they are nursing.She is lively in herself i just think she is being drained by the pups.


Awww bless her, must be some greedy little pups she has there! You could try something really high protein/calorie which might help bulk her up a little? Sorry can't be more helpful, my head is killing me and my brain can't really think/function atm :blush:

Edit: Brain has kicked in a little, maybe baby/puppy/kitten food would be worth a try if you have any lying around?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> I'm so glad that it means hes not allergic to Naboo, as you obviously adore him and Howl obviously adores him too.


Howl misses him so much, I swear you think he'd given birth to Naboo the amount of fuss he gives him! Us humans just aren't good enough for wrestling with and when he tries to groom me he seems to get confused by the lack of fur :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

sammy go on the rat warehouse site and get some nutri cal, check the health aisle, should help with her weight loss. Is she getting lots of extra food and protein?


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Howl misses him so much, I swear you think he'd given birth to Naboo the amount of fuss he gives him! Us humans just aren't good enough for wrestling with and when he tries to groom me he seems to get confused by the lack of fur :lol2:


awwww :flrt: its so nice to see animals have such a bond


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I really want a rat, there was one in the pet shop today up at the cage bars looking at me with such a cute little face! 
I would probibly have brought it home if I had a cage setup.:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I was in such a rush this morning, I just checked which threads had been posted on last night and then I was out the door, totally forgetting to check in here! :blush: 

We had 60 6-7 year olds at the Sanctuary today and then we've got another 60 tomorrow from the same school - fortunately I'm not doing tomorrow and then we've got another 60 4-5 year olds on Wednesday! :gasp: Today was simply a beautiful day, could have been the middle of summer and all the children were running around with their coats of getting very excited and having a lot of fun.

Then I went to a little coastal town (the one where I got the speeding ticket :bash cos I needed a post office to post off Annabel's earrings and the loopy cardigan. I went there, rather than the one at home, so that Skye and I could have a walk along the beach as it was such a beautiful day. Over half a mile stretch of beach and not a single person or dog on it, so we had a great time! :2thumb:

I just love it when I'm on the beach or in the middle of a large field, so I can easily check on approaching dogs and then let Skye have a good run and a lot of fun.


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I really want a rat, there was one in the pet shop today up at the cage bars looking at me with such a cute little face!
> I would probibly have brought it home if I had a cage setup.:lol2:


poor thing all alone  I hope it doesnt stay as a lone rat


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> poor thing all alone  I hope it doesnt stay as a lone rat


 
It is a shop up the road from me, they are not very good to be honest hun, just before xmas we went up and tried to help there iguana (we gave it some proper greens and just said we had it spare) (which was curled up in a ball looking sorry for himself with lettuce and tomatoes in its food dish) it was the shop pet (had a basking light going straight over the top of it not above it where it could get warm) and it had no uvb light and he looked really sorry for himself, he wasn't even an old one from what I could see.

A while after it died because they knew best. (I went up with 2 people on here) but they are very "old method" 

There was baby snakes with kincks and it was really horrible seeing them like that.

They have quite a variety but I think there was more than one in the tank cage thing I just seen the one at the front as I walked past I wasn't in there for very long just went to get the snakes food otherwise I wouldyn't use them, there isnt any other shops near me though apart from [email protected] and they never sell what I need.


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> sammy go on the rat warehouse site and get some nutri cal, check the health aisle, should help with her weight loss. Is she getting lots of extra food and protein?


She has 3 times her normal food lol which i have always done for nursing females and she has had cooked chicken rice youghurt anything i can think of to give her a boost but she just looks so thin have given her extra fruit too as she seems to love it dried of course although i did give her fresh apple and mango the other day. Ijust have never seen it happen this quick either one day she looked good and with 36 hours she was like a supermodel size zero or less lol sorry its the only way i can describe it yet in herself she is happy and active and is slowly coming out of her shell and bonding.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> She has 3 times her normal food lol which i have always done for nursing females and she has had cooked chicken rice youghurt anything i can think of to give her a boost but she just looks so thin have given her extra fruit too as she seems to love it dried of course although i did give her fresh apple and mango the other day. Ijust have never seen it happen this quick either one day she looked good and with 36 hours she was like a supermodel size zero or less lol sorry its the only way i can describe it yet in herself she is happy and active and is slowly coming out of her shell and bonding.


how old are the babies?
would get her some kale and lactol , this will be good for the babies, as well as nutrical
it might be she needs even more food, they eat bucketloads 
also i wouldnt give her mango its possible the baby bucks could get it


----------



## sammy1969

Cool will get the kale and lactol the babies are either 3 or 4 weeks this wednesday i think its 3 weeks. I willl so increase her food again although the bowl nomally has some left when i refill. Themango i didnt give her in the cage hun with the babies she was out and aobut with me bonding and i was eating it so gave her a bit as a treat lol as she kept trying to jump into the dish and pinch it lol. I will also get the nutrical for her. 
Also i have just been rather naughty as I needed a tall cage for the girls when they are older and saw an advert on gumtree for a marchio tommy the problem was it four female rats going with it 2 are dumbos 2 are normal but they are only 5 months old max and are hand tame. There was no price so called just to find out what they were wanting for everything expecting them to say over £80 but they said £40 and i just couldnt resist it as the babies are also huskies and they look so cute and they just wanted them to go to a good home. So now just need a cage for the 2 boys and i stil have £30 that i can spend out on it.


----------



## ami_j

the tommy is only suitable for up to 5 rats sam. So you will need a bigger one for the new four plus the mum and baby girls.


----------



## sammy1969

It.s ok Jai I have just had a second look and its not a Macchio Tommy lol i got mixed up with the other ad i was looking at but i have also just been given an indoor bird avairy type cage so i can kit it out myself for the girls the bar spacing is abut a cm and then use this one for the two boys lol so will be going onto ebay to get shelves etc once it arrives lol.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> It.s ok Jai I have just had a second look and its not a Macchio Tommy lol i got mixed up with the other ad i was looking at but i have also just been given an indoor bird avairy type cage so i can kit it out myself for the girls the bar spacing is abut a cm and then use this one for the two boys lol so will be going onto ebay to get shelves etc once it arrives lol.


ahh cool what type is it?you will have to get me some pics


----------



## sammy1969

THe bird avairy is ferplast brio one its green and has a peaked roof and is on wheels so will be great to fit out for them


----------



## ami_j

Ohh brios are nice, never used one they look spacey though

i put some pics on here, i know we talk about rats in here too but i thought a rat chat would be nice  
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/824814-rat-chat.html#post9771916


----------



## Zoo-Man

Brios are great cages, your rats will love it Sammy, especially if its kitted out with lots to occupy them. You'll have to post pics of it hun! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Brios are great cages, your rats will love it Sammy, especially if its kitted out with lots to occupy them. You'll have to post pics of it hun! :2thumb:


 

Yes we neeeeeeddddd pics :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Dexter's skin on his legs & around his groin has been quite pink recently, & he developed some small black spots, like acne. Obviously being a show dog, this isn't good, so today I bathed him with Hibiscrub, after a friend said it did her Dogue De Bordeaux's acne a treat. After he'd dried off, he looked much better, with the pink much less noticable, & the spots were much improved. We're not surewhy he was pink, maybe Daisy the Boston Terrier, who he shares a crate with, licking him.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Yes we neeeeeeddddd pics :2thumb:


did you see the pics of my cage on the thread i posted?



Zoo-Man said:


> Dexter's skin on his legs & around his groin has been quite pink recently, & he developed some small black spots, like acne. Obviously being a show dog, this isn't good, so today I bathed him with Hibiscrub, after a friend said it did her Dogue De Bordeaux's acne a treat. After he'd dried off, he looked much better, with the pink much less noticable, & the spots were much improved. We're not surewhy he was pink, maybe Daisy the Boston Terrier, who he shares a crate with, licking him.


Poor Little Dexter


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Dexter's skin on his legs & around his groin has been quite pink recently, & he developed some small black spots, like acne. Obviously being a show dog, this isn't good, so today I bathed him with Hibiscrub, after a friend said it did her Dogue De Bordeaux's acne a treat. After he'd dried off, he looked much better, with the pink much less noticable, & the spots were much improved. We're not surewhy he was pink, maybe Daisy the Boston Terrier, who he shares a crate with, licking him.


Poor little man, Hibiscrub is amazing at healing skin conditions so hopefully he will have recovered soon(We use it at the sanctuary to stop cats licking their stitches after a spay if they mess with them, nasty tasting stuff)



ami_j said:


> did you see the pics of my cage on the thread i posted?
> 
> 
> Poor Little Dexter


I have now:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Poor little man, Hibiscrub is amazing at healing skin conditions so hopefully he will have recovered soon(We use it at the sanctuary to stop cats licking their stitches after a spay if they mess with them, nasty tasting stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> I have now:2thumb:


Skin issues can be really annoying (as someone who has currently has allergic blisters on their hands...itchy) , Casey had some fur missing and they gave us malaseb. My Dex also gets smelly between his toes due to licking them and my vet suggested tea tree shampoo.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Poor little man, Hibiscrub is amazing at healing skin conditions so hopefully he will have recovered soon(We use it at the sanctuary to stop cats licking their stitches after a spay if they mess with them, nasty tasting stuff)


We were given Malaseb shampoo from the vets, but it didn't make much difference. Hibiscrub has done much more than that did.


----------



## cloggers

Oh god, don't talk to me about skin issues :roll: I swear Ozzy found out every skin condition she could get and deliberatly got it!
Hope the hibiscrub keeps working and Dexters back to his usual self soon


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! sorry to hear about Dexter Colin - it's probably his age that's set that off - hormones ya know! :lol2:

Sammy I agree we need to see photos of your ratties in their new cages! :2thumb:

I'm off soon to Roz's to get my hair cut, starting to look a bit like an Old English Sheepdog! :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awww poor Dexter! Hope his skin is better soon! Thankfully I don't have any animals that have ever had skin conditions(touch wood!) but have to live with my boyfriend who has really bad allergic skin reactions to almost EVERYTHING. We have to have special soaps, use special washing detergents and all sorts of mental things around the house...but he does cook amazing food so he's worth it :lol2:

Ooo will go and have a look at the Brio piccies now, used to have one of those for my ratties and had SOOOO much fun kitting it out for them and changing it round every so often, boyfriend used to joke that I'd have more fun living in there than the rats would! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That makes perfect sense to us ratty people! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

setting the explorer out made me a bit stressed tbh I have been an utter perfectionist with it :lol2: i put some stuff in different places but i didnt like it there so had to move it and it seems i bought the fiddliest cable ties ever haha


----------



## sammy1969

Morning everyone I will do pictures once i have set up the avairy I have to find a space somewhere in the front room first asi is so crowded with cages and furniture already. I do have some very rubbish pics of the pups I have here already which is why i havent uploaded them yet THey are so fast and wont sit still for more than a second lol.Ihave nutrical on order now and will get the other bits tomorrow as Glyn has an unexpected day off from uni YAY so we get to spend the day together.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oooo enjoy the day together!! Do you have anything nice planned? My OH is annoying as everytime he has a day off he either wants to go climbing with friends or play on the computer all day even though he climbs 2/3 times a week anyway and spends 90% of his evenings on the computer :devil::devil: I swear his computer is like having a third person in the relationship sometimes :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

No we havent as we have only just found out about half an hour ago he doesnt need to attend tomorrow but I do know we have to go to the bank, yuck, lol, and also do a but of shopping. 

Iknow what oyu mean about the pc being a third person in your relationship so well Glyn my oh is just the same if he isnt doing uni work on it heis playing a strategy game on it and you cant get any sense outof him and everything is in a minute just have to do this bit first lol. Although on the odd occasion he doesn't go on the pc he does draw and paint the most amazing artwork his last peice was one he did to cheer me up whichhe worked on continuously fo two whole days. I is on a 36 x 30 box canvas and is of a black unicorn rearing against a sunset and is amazing.Mind oyu i suppose i am biased lol .


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> Dexter's skin on his legs & around his groin has been quite pink recently, & he developed some small black spots, like acne. Obviously being a show dog, this isn't good, so today I bathed him with Hibiscrub, after a friend said it did her Dogue De Bordeaux's acne a treat. After he'd dried off, he looked much better, with the pink much less noticable, & the spots were much improved. We're not surewhy he was pink, maybe Daisy the Boston Terrier, who he shares a crate with, licking him.


How long have you been feeding barf? Any chance it could be a toxin breakout?


----------



## ami_j

you need to get pics soon Sam! Rat kittens are adorable <3


----------



## sammy1969

I have pics but you can only really see heads lol as i had to hold hem firmly to et any sot of pic at all lol I also need Ideas of what two of their colours are just to be sure I think one is a mink but the other i have no idea I know I have one blue roan/huskie/badger whatever you want to call it lol and i am sure the last is a going to be a black berkshire althoughit doesnt look a true black just a very deep grey lol but I am well out of date when it comes to colour morphs in rats. The only thing i do know is mum is a topaz and she is mum to the two girl which seem to be topeared or dumboes so i am assuming they get their ears from their dad who I was told was a blue butI am wondering if the girl got mixed up as my blue is one of the boys whose parents i know nothing aobut as i forgot to ask but i know I can find out so maybe mum is mum to the boys and not the girls lol.


----------



## ami_j

get me pics and i should be able to tell you  be able to tell you if they are blazed (badger) or husky (roan)


----------



## sammy1969

I will try and post the ones i have I amnot much good at this sort of thing lol but i am pretty sure he is a husky roan by his markings lol will upload them to the lappy and try to get them onto photobucket but not making any promises lol.


----------



## ami_j

what details did the breeder give you of the grandparents? that might help with what you should have. would expect agouti based babies if mum is a topaz (topaz is agouti with two copies of the ruby eye gene) Though if she carries black she could throw out black based babies. If dad was a blue would expect agoutis and blacks but obviously theres some hidden recessives in the mix


----------



## sammy1969

I dont know anything about the grand parents at all and I'm not sure she does to be honest especially of the mum so now wondering if she is a topaz as i didnt think she was but took the person at their word.


----------



## ami_j

She could be, will know whe you post pics  If shes just throwing any old rat together you are likely to get a kaliedoscope of colours. Hopefully theres not a big mix of health issues too


----------



## sammy1969

I know she was trying to breed blues and I know she got stock that should throw off blues and that she paid out alot of money for the blues she had in males and females from a good breeder cant remember who she said now as brain wont work but I know that they were a good. I mean she paid over £70 for four rats one hairless one russian blue one double rex and another lol also in a blue colour. And from a completely seperate breeder she purchased the females including blues a white which she isnt breeding as it has eye problems the topaz one that i have here i cant remember the other colours she got but know there were hairless and rexs in the mix as well as dumboes and i notice that the two females look as if they might be either top eared or dumbo. Ok have pictures on photobucket now so just have to upload them to here lol.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Heehee just got back home and Howl's new walking jackets arrived, just HAD to try the tweed one on him immediately!! Comes with a bow tie aswell, my boy looks so smart!!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> No we havent as we have only just found out about half an hour ago he doesnt need to attend tomorrow but I do know we have to go to the bank, yuck, lol, and also do a but of shopping.
> 
> Iknow what oyu mean about the pc being a third person in your relationship so well Glyn my oh is just the same if he isnt doing uni work on it heis playing a strategy game on it and you cant get any sense outof him and everything is in a minute just have to do this bit first lol. Although on the odd occasion he doesn't go on the pc he does draw and paint the most amazing artwork his last peice was one he did to cheer me up whichhe worked on continuously fo two whole days. I is on a 36 x 30 box canvas and is of a black unicorn rearing against a sunset and is amazing.Mind oyu i suppose i am biased lol .


Awww that is soo sweet of him!!! My OH Eric used to do a lot of artwork but hasn't done much in the past few years, he is really good too which is a shame  At the moment Eric is obsessed with playing a game called Starcraft....argh! Sometimes I do get terrible urges to set the computer on fire :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

@sam- wow thats some hefty money. I know a few breeders are trying to breed health into hairless, one tried and gave up as they were throwing out problems left right and centre. I'm not convinced they can ever be truly healthy due to how messed up their eyes get. I await pics, need some rat kitten pics too coo over <3

OMG bless Howl in his little jacket :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

*Sorry long and pic heavy*

Sorry for long post.

Ok as promised here are a few pics of my new arrivals my little rat pups. THese were taken last week so they were only a couple of weeks old and not long out of the nest. I am sorry for the quality and size but they wouldnt sit still and i have no idea how to resize them.

Ok first up is a little husky boy 

























He has been named Badger by Glyn

NExt is the only pic i have of the little berkshire boy










He has been named Moley by Glyn. Ok this is actually one of the girls lol the boy named Moley is the normal eared of the two next sets of pics.

NOw the two girls which are mine lol.


























She hasn't been named yet and yes that is just one of my bruises you can see in this pic two weeks after it as inflicted on me.










ANd this is the last baby.

















She also hasn't been named.
Also whilst uploading onto here thought oyu might to see the painting Glyn did for me when i came out of hospital to cheer me up.










Hope you enjoy them all


----------



## sammy1969

Glyn is very good as you can see and is studying animation at uni I have more of his work on my fb account. Glyn is obssessed with mass effect 2 and wants 3 but he isnt getting it yet as well as settlers lol but it does keep him quiet.

Jai yeah it was wasn't it and I know she wasnt breeding for profit but because she wanted to breed blues and to help out with health issues in rexes and hairless. However her plans were foiled when she had to move and her new landlord didnt allow any pets so she gave these ones to me knowing I wanted blue babies lol.


----------



## ami_j

right i nabbed the comp to have a look and the roan looks to be a black roan, the one underneath looks to be black berkshire. The girls look mink are their hairs banded or are they the same all over (if they are mink they may get silver hairs and moult patches, Mocha is shocking for them)


----------



## ami_j

Shame  still they will have a lovely home with you  
Love the pic Glyn did for you too


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh that painting is stunning!!! As are the little ratlings, I want them all :lol2: They are so cute :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit the pic doesnt show the roan off well but it is definately a blue. The two of similar colour arent the same at all one is alot darker than the other lol but i dont think either have any bands on their hairs they are the same colour all over but they both have white patches on their tummies one in the shape of a star lol. Also are the two girls dumboes or top eared as they look it to me?


----------



## sammy1969

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh that painting is stunning!!! As are the little ratlings, I want them all :lol2: They are so cute :flrt:


That is a one off he wont ever paint again but he does when he has the time do commissions we currently have one peice of his work up for sale it is on a box canvas and is of a lone tree on a mountain painted at sundown so is different shades of blue and is named Lone Sentinel. The one he did for me is Majesty at sunset.


----------



## ami_j

He is too dark for a blue roan sammy, he looks a dark grey which is the colour black goes when paired with the roan gene


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> He is too dark for a blue roan sammy, he looks a dark grey which is the colour black goes when paired with the roan gene


I know he looks dark grey in the pics hun but when you see him in the flesh you can see he is in fact a blue lol. Its one of the few colours i know well from when I was breeding apart from black lol. I must admit I was quite shocked at how dark he looked in the pics and how also the two of similar colour looked the same colour too. In truth one is much darker than the other. THe black berkshire looks more dark grey in the flesh think my camera needs replacing with a better one really but i will be getting professional pics done of all the animals in he near future so will try and upload them so you can see their colours better. Did you see my question about the ears hun?


----------



## ami_j

I did will have a better look when i can get the computer back later


----------



## sammy1969

Ok hun I think the berkshire is and one of the minks lol which are the two girls but i have the impression the girl got mixed up as to who the mum is mum too as dad wasnt a dumbo or top ear and neither is mum so get the idea she is mum to the two boys lol.


----------



## ami_j

dad wasnt a dumbo or top ear? what do you mean he has to be one or the other lol


----------



## sammy1969

THe dad to the two girls is supposed to of been normal eared and the mum i have here their mum but I thik the girl i go them from has gotten mixed up and that the mum I have here is actually the mum to the two boys as two were adopted by this mum when the were rejected by their own mother. Sorry I thought you had all the detail as I posted it when i first got them. So I dont really know anything about the two girls and their parentage as I didnt ask as I am not going to breed themI do know she had a blue dumbo male and a russian blue male so I am wondering if the russian blue is te dad to the two boys and I have their mum and the dumbo blue is the dad to the girls and I have no idea what colour their mum was, Yeah?


----------



## sammy1969

How quickly a day can change at the moment I am sat here in tears as I have just started feeding all the rodents only to find Flash my favourite bushey tailed jird is dying. He is currently sat on my chest being cuddled I have no idea what has happened as he was fine earlier running around his glass cage teasing the cats as he does normally but hnow he doesnt seem to be able to stand has droo all over his stomah and face and is very lethargic only able to move his head slightly. I am absolutely devastated as i think he has had a stroke.


----------



## ami_j

normal ears are topeared. dumbo is recessive so two dumbos will always have dumbos. 
top eared carrying dumbo bred with a dumbo will give you half dumbo half top eared
two top ears carrying dumbo will give you roughly one in four dumbo babies. 

Nature doesnt stick to stats though noth Ataris parents were top eared yet he was the only top eared in the litter XD the second litter had just one dumbo


----------



## ami_j

Poor Flash  If hes drooling could it be a tooth issue? So sorry to hear that Sam


----------



## sammy1969

So if what she said is true then the two boys are her offspring and the two girls aren't as he mating was between two normal rats not dumboes which makes the two girls the ones that were adopted yeah?


----------



## sammy1969

thankyou Jai i am so gutted he is such a character and also I don't know if busheys are social or can be alone as I have no idea wher i can get another male from or i harry will accept him if i can find one


----------



## ami_j

Not necessarily Sam, if mum and dad carry dumbo they can be top eared themselves but carry dumbo. However If there is two fosterlings somewhere I would be inclined to say mink dumbos (as the other two babies are self based colours) may be them if mum and dad are top eared but without seeing the all the babies and knowing who carries what its impossible to tell.


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah I have no idea about siblings for any of these babies as i never saw pics of them. I did see one of the thre litters she had and they looked to be all black berkshires so dont think any of these are from that litter. I know the two adoptees were from a litter of 20 all of similar colour and this mums litter was only a litter of 6 of which only the two I have are the survivors. As for flash I just had a look in his mouth and he has no top teeth at all which would explain the drool etc but he is still a good weight which is weird if he hasn't been able to eat


----------



## ami_j

Oh no where are his teeth! Make something for him thats soft and see if he can eat it hun, check for dehydration too. He may also be in shock, whats his temperature like? If i recall correctly gerbils can have fits maybe jirds do too. Hoping theres something that you can do maybe give the vet a call


----------



## sammy1969

Have spoken to the vet they dont think he has any hope at all said to keep him warm and let him pass peacefully but will try a soft dinner maybe some runny weetabix or porridge is all that i have at te moment that can be made softwould either be ok? but he does seem like he is on is last legsHe i s also a b dehydrated so will try to giv ehim fluids via syringe


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Have spoken to the vet they dont think he has any hope at all said to keep him warm and let him pass peacefully but will try a soft dinner maybe some runny weetabix or porridge is all that i have at te moment that can be made softwould either be ok? but he does seem like he is on is last legsHe i s also a b dehydrated so will try to giv ehim fluids via syringe


weetabix would be runnier so try that...with water as milk might be a bit much for his stomach if he hasnt been eating, boil some water and add a bit of sugar or honey if you have it. I know you are like me that even if it looks bleak you will keep trying *hug*


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I always keep trying to, I've trained with vet students and worked in various vet surgeries and with vets abroad and as good as some vets are, they can be too quick to give up sometimes, especially on smaller species! I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that little Flash can pull through this, animals can have a surprising amount of strength sometimes even when things look bleak! I'd go for the weetabix too, as ami said, it'll be more mushy :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> How long have you been feeding barf? Any chance it could be a toxin breakout?


Erm, they've been on the BARF diet now for about 3 months


----------



## sammy1969

He has just passed quietly in GLyns arms as i was out making the weetabix up for him as I thought it would be better for him too. I am soo gutted and at a loss incase Harry deteriorates due to Flash not being around.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, I too think Dexter's skin problem is due to his age, like a spotty teenage boy with a pizza face! :lol2:

Sammy, cute baby rats you have there! Sorry to hear about Flash, RIP little Jird. x


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Aww I'm so sorry about Flash, RIP little man xx Hope Harry stays fit and well


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Becca Glyn has just gone to dig him a grae outside my front door under one of my plant pots so the local wildlife cant get to him I just cant believe he is gone I will miss him teasing NEro so much.


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, I too think Dexter's skin problem is due to his age, like a spotty teenage boy with a pizza face! :lol2:
> 
> Sammy, cute baby rats you have there! Sorry to hear about Flash, RIP little Jird. x


Thanx Col they are cute arent they lol.


----------



## ami_j

awww  RIP Flash  so sorry sammy.
Never kept jirds so unsure on a new friend for him if its possible it will be a slow process but probably worth it if you can  male gerbils intro better so hopefully jirds are the same


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell, I got out for most of the day and this thread goes mad!! :gasp:

Sammy, how sad that you found yourself in the same situation as me only 2 days ago - poor little Jirdy boy, so sad he didn't make it.

Baby rats look cute though and the 2 you weren't sure of the colour look exactly like my Dougal. He was all the same colour at that age, but the silvering didn't come in until he was about 2 months old.

Becca, you mustn't tell Howl this, as I wouldn't want to give him a complex, but I'm afraid I lol'd at his new coat. :blush: My very bad! :bash:

And as far as computers being the third person in a relationship - with me the third person is bloody RFUK!!! 

Colin, didn't you have the same problem with Zander when he got to that age - it so common in cats too. I would just continue with the Hibiscrub and hope that it passes as he gets out of his 'teenage phase' :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you hun I am not sure they do acept readily will have to find out fro the person I got the from as I still am in touch with them and they are the only person I can think of to ask. When i tried to reintroduce my two gerbils which are brothers they would not accept each other at all lol so gave up lol

Eileen thank you for your kind words too I must admit you came straight into my head when i found him and how you felt and boy do I know just how heartbroken you felt with wee Jeemy. I will have to wait and see with my pups then if they do get the silvering damn I have little patience for that sort of thing lol.


----------



## ami_j

Not all minks silver iirc  allthough Mocha has so dont quote me on that haha 
They can often look very messy with moult marks, shall have to try get pics of my little madams coat. Eileen, does Dougal have that problem?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Bloody hell, I got out for most of the day and this thread goes mad!! :gasp:
> 
> Sammy, how sad that you found yourself in the same situation as me only 2 days ago - poor little Jirdy boy, so sad he didn't make it.
> 
> Baby rats look cute though and the 2 you weren't sure of the colour look exactly like my Dougal. He was all the same colour at that age, but the silvering didn't come in until he was about 2 months old.
> 
> Becca, you mustn't tell Howl this, as I wouldn't want to give him a complex, but I'm afraid I lol'd at his new coat. :blush: My very bad! :bash:
> 
> And as far as computers being the third person in a relationship - with me the third person is bloody RFUK!!!
> 
> *Colin, didn't you have the same problem with Zander when he got to that age - it so common in cats too. I would just continue with the Hibiscrub and hope that it passes as he gets out of his 'teenage phase'* :lol2:


No Eileen, never had any problems with Zander. Joe, my old JRT used to have a skin allergy though, maybe you were thinking of him.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Sorry for long post.
> 
> Ok as promised here are a few pics of my new arrivals my little rat pups. THese were taken last week so they were only a couple of weeks old and not long out of the nest. I am sorry for the quality and size but they wouldnt sit still and i have no idea how to resize them.
> 
> Ok first up is a little husky boy
> image
> image
> image
> 
> He has been named Badger by Glyn
> 
> NExt is the only pic i have of the little berkshire boy
> 
> image
> 
> He has been named Moley by Glyn. Ok this is actually one of the girls lol the boy named Moley is the normal eared of the two next sets of pics.
> 
> NOw the two girls which are mine lol.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> She hasn't been named yet and yes that is just one of my bruises you can see in this pic two weeks after it as inflicted on me.
> 
> image
> 
> ANd this is the last baby.
> image
> image
> 
> She also hasn't been named.
> Also whilst uploading onto here thought oyu might to see the painting Glyn did for me when i came out of hospital to cheer me up.
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you enjoy them all


Right here we go
the roan is top eared
berki is dumbo

one girl is dumbo the other is topeared


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Becca, you mustn't tell Howl this, as I wouldn't want to give him a complex, but I'm afraid I lol'd at his new coat. :blush: My very bad! :bash:


Haha the first thing I did when I put the jacket on was almost pee myself laughing...he looked so funny! He was walking round wearing it quite proudly though-had a little sulk with me for laughing at him and refused to eat his meat till I gave him lots of cuddles :lol2:

I have got him an application form to become one of those "PAT" cats- think it may have been you that briefly mentioned them earlier in the thread? Or someone mentioned it here I'm sure... anyway wherever I first saw it, I read up about them and thought Howl would be perfect as he's already harness trained and is the softest cat EVER, plus he loves his attention!! I figured it would be nice for me and Howl to do some good in the community, hopefully he passes assessment and can help put a smile on peoples faces!


----------



## sammy1969

Cool thank you Jaimi for that I knew you would know for sure lol and the berkies is a girl lol igo t them the wrong way round one of the minks is a girl the dumbo hence why i dont think the mum is their mum lol but as you said it is possible. Oh and I have jsut found out Busheys are not lone pets so now need to find a friend for HArry asap but dont know of anone who keeps or breeds them.


----------



## Shell195

Just back from the vets with Mowgli and Bailey(Persian)

Mowgli is now on different antibiotics and if hes still snuffley next week he has to go in so they can check for a Polyp. Iain said Polyps are quite common after bad cat flu and he would castrate him at the same time.

Bailey has been eating less over the past few days and yesterday he looked like he wanted food but kept dropping it, I thought he may need a dental but how wrong was I  Iain kept on feeling his belly and said that although one tooth looked like it could be bothering him he was sure that he could feel a mass:bash: He has kept Bailey in to do an exploratory and he says if he is wrong about the mass he wont charge me a penny, thats how confident he is  If its something sinister Bailey wont be woken up 

I really dont feel strong enough for this at the minute 

Its definately not what I expected at all!!


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Cool thank you Jaimi for that I knew you would know for sure lol and the berkies is a girl lol igo t them the wrong way round one of the minks is a girl the dumbo hence why i dont think the mum is their mum lol but as you said it is possible. Oh and I have jsut found out Busheys are not lone pets so now need to find a friend for HArry asap but dont know of anone who keeps or breeds them.


 
Your baby rats are very cute:flrt: but sorry about your Jird


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Just back from the vets with Mowgli and Bailey(Persian)
> 
> Mowgli is now on different antibiotics and if hes still snuffley next week he has to go in so they can check for a Polyp. Iain said Polyps are quite common after bad cat flu and he would castrate him at the same time.
> 
> Bailey has been eating less over the past few days and yesterday he looked like he wanted food but kept dropping it, I thought he may need a dental but how wrong was I  Iain kept on feeling his belly and said that although one tooth looked like it could be bothering him he was sure that he could feel a mass:bash: He has kept Bailey in to do an exploratory and he says if he is wrong about the mass he wont charge me a penny, thats how confident he is  If its something sinister Bailey wont be woken up
> 
> I really dont feel strong enough for this at the minute
> 
> Its definately not what I expected at all!!



Oh flipping heck Shell, I'm so sorry  

Big hugs for you


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh Shell I'm sorry , I hope Bailey is ok and it isn't anything sinister! :grouphug:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Shell they are very sweet. I am so sorry to hear about Bailey. I hope it all works out well for him and you hun as you have had so much to deal with these past few months now. Big hug for you hun.


----------



## ami_j

fingers crossed for Bailey hun *hug*


----------



## Shell195

The vets just rang Bailey has an inoperable bowel tumour 

RIP Silly Billy Bailey, life wont be the same without you being in the way in the kitchen xxxxxxxx


----------



## ami_j

I'm sorry Shell  *hug* RIP Bailey


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Just back from the vets with Mowgli and Bailey(Persian)
> 
> Mowgli is now on different antibiotics and if hes still snuffley next week he has to go in so they can check for a Polyp. Iain said Polyps are quite common after bad cat flu and he would castrate him at the same time.
> 
> Bailey has been eating less over the past few days and yesterday he looked like he wanted food but kept dropping it, I thought he may need a dental but how wrong was I  Iain kept on feeling his belly and said that although one tooth looked like it could be bothering him he was sure that he could feel a mass:bash: He has kept Bailey in to do an exploratory and he says if he is wrong about the mass he wont charge me a penny, thats how confident he is  If its something sinister Bailey wont be woken up
> 
> I really dont feel strong enough for this at the minute
> 
> Its definately not what I expected at all!!


Edited: Oh Shell, Im so sorry to hear about Bailey. RIP Bailey, your mummy will miss you lots. Big hugs to you hun xxxx


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Sorry to hear about Bailey Shell, *hugs* RIP Bailey xx


----------



## Shell195

Bailey was originally from Preloved. He was advertised due to his owners vet saying he had E.Coli and that the infection would kill her kids and he needed a home asap or he would be pts as she couldnt take the risk. I messaged her and said that all animals carry E. Coli and she should get a second opinion. She had a home lined up for him but it fell through so she asked me if I wanted him. We collected him from near Halifax(after talking to my vet), he was 14 months old, un neuterd and matted from head to toe. I had him blood tested, castrated and clipped. He fitted right in here and never showed any signs of having anything. I contacted his breeder as he came with pedigree and registration papers to tell her I now had him. She told me that was fine as she never took any of her kittens back due to the risk of infection:bash: He had a very happy life here and was loved by everyone, its just a shame it was such a short one


----------



## Esarosa

Oh flip, sorry Shell, r.i.p. Bailey  :grouphug:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Poor Bailey, sounds like he didn't have the best start in life! At least he was lucky enough to find a lovely home with you  Can't believe the breeder didn't take kittens back, I'd expect any reputable breeder to offer to take kittens back! :gasp:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Argh, seems I was too premature in getting excited about Howl, turns out him getting worse the other day was for once actually just a hairball that he eventually hacked up! The vet says he has actually improved a lot with his breathing etc since Naboo went to the cattery which unfortunately leaves me in the heartbreaking situation of having to consider rehoming my poor Naboo  We kept everything the same and had Howl on no meds while Naboo is away so the only explanation for his improvement is the absence of the trigger and as Naboo is the only thing thats been absent....

Anyway have contacted his breeder to see if she is able to take him back. She was pretty old though and said she was getting out of breeding so not sure if she'll be able to, will just have to keep fingers crossed, I don't want him to have to go to strangers if I can help it.


----------



## ami_j

Oh thats sad Becca  Its good Howl is improved but sad about Naboo *hug*


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> Oh thats sad Becca  Its good Howl is improved but sad about Naboo *hug*


Thanks, I'm glad we have figured out what triggered the asthma but am heartbroken about Naboo, he is more like a family member than a pet  Howl has been put onto steroid tablets atm and the vet has ordered a cat inhaler for me so if he does have attacks in the future or he ever needs meds again, I can use that instead of tablets as the inhaler will have less systemic side effects as it only targets the lungs.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Becca, thats an awful predicament to be in. It can't be easy for you.


I took this photo last night, when I came back in from the kitchen to find my chair occupied.... 










:lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Becca, thats an awful predicament to be in. It can't be easy for you.
> 
> 
> I took this photo last night, when I came back in from the kitchen to find my chair occupied....
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


Thanks, it's horrible but thankfully Howl is being super affectionate atm and is helping cheer me up...he must know somethings wrong bless him

OMG that is THE cutest picture I have ever seen!! Just want to jump in the middle and cuddle them all :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

really is a horrible situation hun  *hug*



LOL col what cheeky animals though its a sweet pic  its lovely they all get on so well


----------



## Postcard

Shell195 said:


> Bailey was originally from Preloved. He was advertised due to his owners vet saying he had E.Coli and that the infection would kill her kids and he needed a home asap or he would be pts as she couldnt take the risk. I messaged her and said that all animals carry E. Coli and she should get a second opinion. She had a home lined up for him but it fell through so she asked me if I wanted him. We collected him from near Halifax(after talking to my vet), he was 14 months old, un neuterd and matted from head to toe. I had him blood tested, castrated and clipped. He fitted right in here and never showed any signs of having anything. I contacted his breeder as he came with pedigree and registration papers to tell her I now had him. She told me that was fine as she never took any of her kittens back due to the risk of infection:bash: He had a very happy life here and was loved by everyone, its just a shame it was such a short one


I'm really sorry to hear this - what a sad start he had to his life  



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Argh, seems I was too premature in getting excited about Howl, turns out him getting worse the other day was for once actually just a hairball that he eventually hacked up! The vet says he has actually improved a lot with his breathing etc since Naboo went to the cattery which unfortunately leaves me in the heartbreaking situation of having to consider rehoming my poor Naboo :sad: We kept everything the same and had Howl on no meds while Naboo is away so the only explanation for his improvement is the absence of the trigger and as Naboo is the only thing thats been absent....
> 
> Anyway have contacted his breeder to see if she is able to take him back. She was pretty old though and said she was getting out of breeding so not sure if she'll be able to, will just have to keep fingers crossed, I don't want him to have to go to strangers if I can help it.


 Ah, this is awful as a situation to be in - so sorry to hear it _but_ hopefully you'll be able to pick an excellent home where you know he's safe and sound? Do you have family members who could take him so you still get to see him?



Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Becca, thats an awful predicament to be in. It can't be easy for you.
> 
> 
> I took this photo last night, when I came back in from the kitchen to find my chair occupied....
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


Quite possibly THE cutest picture ever... :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

annabel said:


> Ah, this is awful as a situation to be in - so sorry to hear it _but_ hopefully you'll be able to pick an excellent home where you know he's safe and sound? Do you have family members who could take him so you still get to see him?


I wish I did but I have quite a small family and they all either have cats already and can't take anymore or they have dogs which hate cats  If the breeder can't take him back I'll have to try and find him a new home which will be hard, but hopefully wherever he ends up they will keep in touch once in a while and let me know how he is getting on


----------



## sammy1969

Shell so sorry to hear about Bailey but know he enjoyed every minute of his life with you a she knew you loved im dearly and only wanted for him to be happy healthy and contended. Big hugs for you hun.
I have just had the joy of having to phone for an ambulance for my nephew who has taken an over dose of amytryptyline,I feel a bit guilty as if i had been five minutes sooner getting back from shopping I may of been able to prevent it and I didnt o to the hospital with him either. I said to him lst tiem he tried this to come to me and talk if he felt like it again and when he did I just wasnt quick enough. So now waiting for him to text to let me know what is happening and that he is ok.


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry I've been a bit MIA (again)... Had a bad couple of days...

My phone was stolen from the shop yesterday and I feel completely lost without it... Costing £100 in excess to get it replaced. (there's a bit of a rant in 18+ about it, if you want the details)

Feeling a bit down today, cuz it has been three weeks now since Braedon was born... And then we got the call to say his ashes were ready for collection, so I picked him up this afternoon.

Gary bought me a pressy, though... Had this made for me. It was supposed to be a Mother's Day surprise, but we thought he envelop was something else, so I opened it. Oops...



















Have I missed anything??


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Sam- So sorry to hear about your nephew, have you heard anything yet, is he ok? Hopefully he's well x

Jen- Can't believe someone stole your phone!! Can't believe what some people will stoop to :devil: That bracelet is absolutely stunning, such a beautiful thoughtful present!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Howl is being so adorable atm, I've had flu the past few days and just had a pretty bad coughing fit in the bathroom, Howl came running in and started rubbing up against my legs then sat against me till I stopped, it was like he was trying to help/comfort me lol. At any rate he made me feel a little better and less grouchy


----------



## sammy1969

No news yet Becca I am just hoping he is ok and keep telling myself no news is good news but i don't seem able to convince myself completely


----------



## Shell195

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Argh, seems I was too premature in getting excited about Howl, turns out him getting worse the other day was for once actually just a hairball that he eventually hacked up! The vet says he has actually improved a lot with his breathing etc since Naboo went to the cattery which unfortunately leaves me in the heartbreaking situation of having to consider rehoming my poor Naboo  We kept everything the same and had Howl on no meds while Naboo is away so the only explanation for his improvement is the absence of the trigger and as Naboo is the only thing thats been absent....
> 
> Anyway have contacted his breeder to see if she is able to take him back. She was pretty old though and said she was getting out of breeding so not sure if she'll be able to, will just have to keep fingers crossed, I don't want him to have to go to strangers if I can help it.


 
So sad  Ive never heard of a cat being allergic to another cat before. Im sure you will find him a special home.



Zoo-Man said:


> Oh Becca, thats an awful predicament to be in. It can't be easy for you.
> 
> 
> I took this photo last night, when I came back in from the kitchen to find my chair occupied....
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


I love that pic:flrt:



sammy1969 said:


> Shell so sorry to hear about Bailey but know he enjoyed every minute of his life with you a she knew you loved im dearly and only wanted for him to be happy healthy and contended. Big hugs for you hun.
> I have just had the joy of having to phone for an ambulance for my nephew who has taken an over dose of amytryptyline,I feel a bit guilty as if i had been five minutes sooner getting back from shopping I may of been able to prevent it and I didnt o to the hospital with him either. I said to him lst tiem he tried this to come to me and talk if he felt like it again and when he did I just wasnt quick enough. So now waiting for him to text to let me know what is happening and that he is ok.


Thats awful Sam, fingers crossed all is well x



Amalthea said:


> Sorry I've been a bit MIA (again)... Had a bad couple of days...
> 
> My phone was stolen from the shop yesterday and I feel completely lost without it... Costing £100 in excess to get it replaced. (there's a bit of a rant in 18+ about it, if you want the details)
> 
> Feeling a bit down today, cuz it has been three weeks now since Braedon was born... And then we got the call to say his ashes were ready for collection, so I picked him up this afternoon.
> 
> Gary bought me a pressy, though... Had this made for me. It was supposed to be a Mother's Day surprise, but we thought he envelop was something else, so I opened it. Oops...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Have I missed anything??


A bitter sweet day for you. That bracelet is beautiful and a lovely way to to remember Braedon.

I lost my Persian boy today, it was very unexpected and Im still in shock!



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Howl is being so adorable atm, I've had flu the past few days and just had a pretty bad coughing fit in the bathroom, Howl came running in and started rubbing up against my legs then sat against me till I stopped, it was like he was trying to help/comfort me lol. At any rate he made me feel a little better and less grouchy


 
Bless him. Howl really is an exception to his breed and sounds a lovely gentle boy:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Thats a beautiful bracelet Jen *hug*

Oh Sam, I do hope he will be ok *hug*


----------



## Shell195

No Eileen today!


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...58-mouse-passing-blood-clues.html#post9780480


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> No Eileen today!


Shell I posted a pic of Oreo in a hammock on rat chat if you want to see it. Thanks again for getting her details for me, she seems quite happy here with friends


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> No news yet Becca I am just hoping he is ok and keep telling myself no news is good news but i don't seem able to convince myself completely


Well I'll keep fingers crossed it's good news for you xx



Shell195 said:


> So sad  Ive never heard of a cat being allergic to another cat before. Im sure you will find him a special home.
> 
> 
> 
> Bless him. Howl really is an exception to his breed and sounds a lovely gentle boy:flrt:


Neither have I, just my luck to get a cat that is allergic to another cat though *sigh* The weird thing is he lived with a bengal previously(sadly we lost him during castration) and he was fine so I'm assuming it must only be to certain breeds...not that it makes it any less weird :lol2:

Yep he's such a softie, first time I took him to the vets she was a bit wary as she had treated bengals before that were'nt that nice, but the first thing he did was walk up to her and promptly plop himself on his back waiting for a tickle on the belly :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> No Eileen today!


I was just thinking that!

Jen, what a lovely bracelet!

Sam, I hope your nephew is ok hun.

Becca, you certainly have an exceptional cat in Howl, bless him.


----------



## sammy1969

Just had my sister text and my nephew is being kept in hospital overnight. I am hoping that they will get a psychiatrist to see him before they let him go and sort out some proper help for him as this is his second attempt in 3 weeks I have found out and last week he was looking online for ways to do it


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh dear, hopefully he can get the help he needs x


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Just a few examples of how bloody soft he is(and to give you all a smile hopefully!):

Getting wrapped up at christmas(he just lay there all floppy and let us do this lol)










And one of his typical lazy sitting poses when he wants a belly tickle...


----------



## ami_j

Howl is gorgeous :flrt: What a friendly lovely boy


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so sorry, Shell *hugs*

I hope the little'un is ok, Sammy *more hugs*

Been a hug filled thread lately....


----------



## sammy1969

Hopefully Becca and Howl is gorgeous

Thankyou Jen and yeah it sure has been seems to be alot of unfortunate things happening to most of us recently which is a shame as everyone on here is so lovely.


----------



## Shell195

Still no Eileen:gasp: I hope shes ok


----------



## sammy1969

Me too strange she hasn't been on at all tonight not like her at all


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Still no Eileen:gasp: I hope shes ok


Her profile says she was online yesterday (Wednesday) at 4:19pm. Strange for her not to post in this thread.


----------



## sophs87

*Kitten Reaction to cat vaccines?*

My friend took on Minnie mouse's (my cat) brother who was In about the same state.

Well about two weeks ago he had his vaccinations, She lives on a thrird floor flat at the end of my road, him and her other cat are indoor cats,
Anyway she called me over as there was a big yellow notic on the lampost saying Ginger male cat found fromt he RSPCA , so she rang and the vets by us had him and he was paralysed, but only his back end,
They suspected he had been hit by a car. Someone had let him out of the block.

X-rays showed no internal damage, and he was sent home on crate rest. They said it was down the the vaccines, a reaction?
Can this happen 9 days after he had them?

Anyway he picked up and regained stength in his back end. 

Now he's vommiting blood, and is back in the vets on a drip and intrevenious (sp) antibiotics.
They are still putting it down to a reaction...

Has anyone dealt witht his before?

Any advice would be appreciated so i can pass it on :2thumb:

Sophie xxx


----------



## sophs87

sophs87 said:


> My friend took on Minnie mouse's (my cat) brother who was In about the same state.
> 
> Well about two weeks ago he had his vaccinations, She lives on a thrird floor flat at the end of my road, him and her other cat are indoor cats,
> Anyway she called me over as there was a big yellow notic on the lampost saying Ginger male cat found fromt he RSPCA , so she rang and the vets by us had him and he was paralysed, but only his back end,
> They suspected he had been hit by a car. Someone had let him out of the block.
> 
> X-rays showed no internal damage, and he was sent home on crate rest. They said it was down the the vaccines, a reaction?
> Can this happen 9 days after he had them?
> 
> Anyway he picked up and regained stength in his back end.
> 
> Now he's vommiting blood, and is back in the vets on a drip and intrevenious (sp) antibiotics.
> They are still putting it down to a reaction...
> 
> Has anyone dealt witht his before?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated so i can pass it on :2thumb:
> 
> Sophie xxx


 
This was meant to be a new thread :lol2:

Well its prob in the best place any who... :whistling2: xxx


----------



## Shell195

sophs87 said:


> My friend took on Minnie mouse's (my cat) brother who was In about the same state.
> 
> Well about two weeks ago he had his vaccinations, She lives on a thrird floor flat at the end of my road, him and her other cat are indoor cats,
> Anyway she called me over as there was a big yellow notic on the lampost saying Ginger male cat found fromt he RSPCA , so she rang and the vets by us had him and he was paralysed, but only his back end,
> They suspected he had been hit by a car. Someone had let him out of the block.
> 
> X-rays showed no internal damage, and he was sent home on crate rest. They said it was down the the vaccines, a reaction?
> Can this happen 9 days after he had them?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway he picked up and regained stength in his back end.
> 
> Now he's vommiting blood, and is back in the vets on a drip and intrevenious (sp) antibiotics.
> They are still putting it down to a reaction...
> 
> Has anyone dealt witht his before?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated so i can pass it on :2thumb:
> 
> Sophie xxx


 
Thats awful. In all the years I have been invoved with cats I have never seen or heard of a reaction like that. Vaccine reaction is usually within the first 24/48 hours.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

That's terrible, poor cat  Maybe he was hit by a car but it only caused nerve damage? This might explain the paralysis and it wouldn't show up on an x-ray. As Shell said it seems highly unlikely a reaction to vaccination would occur after 9 days. As for the vomiting, nerve damage obv wouldn't explain that but it could be some kind of tissue damage that wouldn't show up on an x-ray maybe? Sorry can't really be more help but I do hope he gets better x


----------



## Shell195

I agree it sounds more like its been hit by a car and has suffered nerve damage. Ive never know a vaccine reaction to cause such symptoms, they usually run a fever and become very off colour, some can even collapse but always in the first couple of days not 9 days later. Did the vet say why they thought it was a vaccine reaction?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Still no Eileen! :gasp:

My dad was told by the surgeon last time he was at the hospital that he would be called in to have his bladder removed, as the cancer was very aggressive & could spread. They are also going to take out his prostate at the same time. He was told that he would be called in within 4 weeks. Its 4 weeks today, so my dadrang the hospital yesterday to say he hadn't been contacted yet, & he was worried about the cancer spreading. He was told that he was on the waiting list, & will be contacted when its time, & that his surgeon is going on holiday in a couple of weeks. How helpful! :devil: So my dad rang his McMillans nurse, who said she would get on to them, as the operation needs doing ASAP. My dad didn't sleep last night with worry, & my mum said this morning he went to enquire about buying a grave plot in a churchyard cemetary!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Still no Eileen! :gasp:
> 
> My dad was told by the surgeon last time he was at the hospital that he would be called in to have his bladder removed, as the cancer was very aggressive & could spread. They are also going to take out his prostate at the same time. He was told that he would be called in within 4 weeks. Its 4 weeks today, so my dadrang the hospital yesterday to say he hadn't been contacted yet, & he was worried about the cancer spreading. He was told that he was on the waiting list, & will be contacted when its time, & that his surgeon is going on holiday in a couple of weeks. How helpful! :devil: So my dad rang his McMillans nurse, who said she would get on to them, as the operation needs doing ASAP. My dad didn't sleep last night with worry, & my mum said this morning he went to enquire about buying a grave plot in a churchyard cemetary!


 
Thats disgracful, no wonder your Dad cant sleep:bash:

I dont suppose you have Eileens mobile number? I used to have it but not now:whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Thats disgracful, no wonder your Dad cant sleep:bash:
> 
> I dont suppose you have Eileens mobile number? I used to have it but not now:whip:


 
Just text it you hun


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Still no Eileen! :gasp:
> 
> My dad was told by the surgeon last time he was at the hospital that he would be called in to have his bladder removed, as the cancer was very aggressive & could spread. They are also going to take out his prostate at the same time. He was told that he would be called in within 4 weeks. Its 4 weeks today, so my dadrang the hospital yesterday to say he hadn't been contacted yet, & he was worried about the cancer spreading. He was told that he was on the waiting list, & will be contacted when its time, & that his surgeon is going on holiday in a couple of weeks. How helpful! :devil: So my dad rang his McMillans nurse, who said she would get on to them, as the operation needs doing ASAP. My dad didn't sleep last night with worry, & my mum said this morning he went to enquire about buying a grave plot in a churchyard cemetary!


I do hope Eileen's ok, strange she hasn't been on yet...

That is absolutely shocking treatment, no wonder your dad's been so worried! The Mcmillans nurses were absolutely fantastic with my grandad, great uncle and Nan(sadly only the latter is still with us) when they had cancer so I'm sure if anyone can sort something out they can


----------



## Zoo-Man

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I do hope Eileen's ok, strange she hasn't been on yet...
> 
> That is absolutely shocking treatment, no wonder your dad's been so worried! The Mcmillans nurses were absolutely fantastic with my grandad, great uncle and Nan(sadly only the latter is still with us) when they had cancer so I'm sure if anyone can sort something out they can


I hope so Becca. My dad is like me, tall, well built, strong as an ox, so its not nice to see him worrying like this.


----------



## ami_j

Thats disgusting Colin why the hell havent they got someone to cover his ops! Your poor dad


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Just text it you hun


 
Text sent will let you know her reply x


----------



## sophs87

Well when She showed me the yellow poster up saying cat found, i said thats not normal and something must of happened, i dont belive someone would let her cat out of the block wither but then surely if he had fallen he would have broken something.

She was told by the RSPCA that he was run over but her vets are saying theres no damage, well visible on an xray.

I havnt heard from her since this morning she had to ring at 10.30 am to get an update, i will text her in a bit.

They are putting it down to the vaccine as there is no damage what they can see, i think they are just guessing tbh!:bash:

Ive never known of a reaction to happen that long after the initial vaccine, but im no expert so thought i would ask on here :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Wonder where Eileen is hiding then. 

Was going to take Yuri to the groomers tonight but the girl phoned and cancelled on me, says she doesn't have the confidence to tackle him just now though and isn't prepared to practice on him. There is a place near us that say they will do him but have no idea what a Russian Black Terrier looks like. There is one other place the other end of the town who has experience of RBT, but its a nuisance driving over there at 6 and 7 at night. Think I'll give the one thats close a chance and see how they cope and how close they get him to breed standard. If they are crap I'll go to the other place. 

How's Dexters skin Colin? Hope its getting better. I saw a little boston terrier at puppy training last night. First I've seen one in ages. only 3 pups last night at training, all the others have reached the 20 week mark and moved up a stage, so Yuri is biggest now by a mile lol, the only other dog is a German wire haired pointer. Next week there will be about or 8 new pups. Including a nice looking Malamute.


----------



## Esarosa

Any news on Eileen?


----------



## Shell195

Eileen has been poorly in bed since Tuesday


----------



## ami_j

poor Eileen  I hope she is better soon


----------



## Amalthea

Holy hell, Col!! Hope your Dad gets some response soon!

Poor Eileen


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> Wonder where Eileen is hiding then.
> 
> Was going to take Yuri to the groomers tonight but the girl phoned and cancelled on me, says she doesn't have the confidence to tackle him just now though and isn't prepared to practice on him. There is a place near us that say they will do him but have no idea what a Russian Black Terrier looks like. There is one other place the other end of the town who has experience of RBT, but its a nuisance driving over there at 6 and 7 at night. Think I'll give the one thats close a chance and see how they cope and how close they get him to breed standard. If they are crap I'll go to the other place.
> 
> How's Dexters skin Colin? Hope its getting better. I saw a little boston terrier at puppy training last night. First I've seen one in ages. only 3 pups last night at training, all the others have reached the 20 week mark and moved up a stage, so Yuri is biggest now by a mile lol, the only other dog is a German wire haired pointer. Next week there will be about or 8 new pups. Including a nice looking Malamute.


 
How do they clip RBT?


----------



## DavieB

apparently like this. I'd rather pay someone than do it myself... too much hassle doing it in a tiny bathroom. 

Black Russian Terrier - :: Grooming BRT


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> apparently like this. I'd rather pay someone than do it myself... too much hassle doing it in a tiny bathroom.
> 
> Black Russian Terrier - :: Grooming BRT


 
Awww looks like a scrummy teddybear with a fringe:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

I hardly post on here anymore, but here I am again .. 

And here is Luca today ... today he realised that i own two fish tanks (ive had them for over a year but he's only just spotted them).

This was his innocent face...










and on a different note ....

Why does he lay like this, and does anyone elses? It makes him look like he's been hit by a car!/ had his neck broken...


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone. Thought I wuld update you on my delivery today Well i received 4 sisters about 5 months old all 4 are huskies although i cant say what colour as they have still to come out of the tube they are hiding in and Ihavent gonein and disturbed them yet. However I was shocked whe i saw what had been hidden under some new bedding, it was almost half of a birthday cake complete with icing and dolly mixtures and sweets on top, I had also been bought some of the food they had been fed on which is museli and a cheap one at that and they wonder why one of the rats is rather over weight. Not sure what damage has been done other than they are over weight but was pretty shocked as was also told they were tame but they havent been handled for a month due to new baby, sonow have alot of work on my hands to tamethem down and inroduce my babies when they are old enough. 

An update on my nephew he is home today but covered in bruises on his arms apparently he kicked off during the night and they had to restrain him but he has no memory of it at all . I have yet to see him but i am hoping he isnt too worse for wear and has gotenthe help he needs.

Col that is absolutely disgusting no wonder your dad is worried when he is being treated like that by the hospital. I hope it gets sorted soon.

Poor Eileen I do hope she recovers soon. I hug for you Eileen for when you come back in.

Soph87 I know we havehad our differences but I think that is awful and such a shame that someone would be so irresonsible. AS an owner of a ginger cat I have a soft spot for them but i would agree with what everyone else has said about 
vaccinations and I hope he recovers soon.

Freeky i have a cat that sleeps like that and i hav eno idea why either think it must be comfy for them both lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

freekygeeky said:


> I hardly post on here anymore, but here I am again ..
> 
> And here is Luca today ... today he realised that i own two fish tanks (ive had them for over a year but he's only just spotted them).
> 
> This was his innocent face...
> 
> image
> 
> and on a different note ....
> 
> Why does he lay like this, and does anyone elses? It makes him look like he's been hit by a car!/ had his neck broken...
> 
> image
> image


Awww he is adorable! You should see some of the positions Howl falls asleep in, once he was on his back with legs in the air and wouldn't move when I poked him...some severe shaking later he FINALLY woke up after scaring the hell out of me! He sleeps really deeply sometimes :devil:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone. Thought I wuld update you on my delivery today Well i received 4 sisters about 5 months old all 4 are huskies although i cant say what colour as they have still to come out of the tube they are hiding in and Ihavent gonein and disturbed them yet. However I was shocked whe i saw what had been hidden under some new bedding, it was almost half of a birthday cake complete with icing and dolly mixtures and sweets on top, I had also been bought some of the food they had been fed on which is museli and a cheap one at that and they wonder why one of the rats is rather over weight. Not sure what damage has been done other than they are over weight but was pretty shocked as was also told they were tame but they havent been handled for a month due to new baby, sonow have alot of work on my hands to tamethem down and inroduce my babies when they are old enough.
> 
> An update on my nephew he is home today but covered in bruises on his arms apparently he kicked off during the night and they had to restrain him but he has no memory of it at all . I have yet to see him but i am hoping he isnt too worse for wear and has gotenthe help he needs.
> 
> Col that is absolutely disgusting no wonder your dad is worried when he is being treated like that by the hospital. I hope it gets sorted soon.
> 
> Poor Eileen I do hope she recovers soon. I hug for you Eileen for when you come back in.
> 
> Soph87 I know we havehad our differences but I think that is awful and such a shame that someone would be so irresonsible. AS an owner of a ginger cat I have a soft spot for them but i would agree with what everyone else has said about
> vaccinations and I hope he recovers soon.
> 
> Freeky i have a cat that sleeps like that and i hav eno idea why either think it must be comfy for them both lol


Aww poor ratties, no wonder one was overweight if it was eating cake of all things! :gasp: At least they now have a good home and will get a proper diet :2thumb: You'll have to pop piccies up once they have settled in properly 

Glad to hear that your nephew is home, hopefully he's getting the help he needs now x


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i will get some Becca i hve put a fuller reply in the Rat chat thread lol and Mick is ok it seems I havent seen him yet but I am hoping they are getting him the help as he is in a rea mess mentally. I have spoken to him and he saidnever again I just hope he means it.


----------



## ami_j

Yes pics, I will have a go at their colour sam, but 5 month old roans might be tricky if they arent black ones lol 

Glad to hear your nephew is home, you will have to have words with him hun, If its who I think it is , then you are the best person for the job


----------



## sammy1969

YEah it is who you think it is and when I see him I will be having severe words nicely to him like always lol after I have given him his hug lol.

I think they are black roans but the roaning is going strong on them so it may be hard for any of us lol.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> YEah it is who you think it is and when I see him I will be having severe words nicely to him like always lol after I have given him his hug lol.
> 
> I think they are black roans but the roaning is going strong on them so it may be hard for any of us lol.


Well I will look, to say I'm not a fan of roans I have had loads of them :lol2:

Bless him hopefully he is feeling more like himself soon


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> apparently like this. I'd rather pay someone than do it myself... too much hassle doing it in a tiny bathroom.
> 
> Black Russian Terrier - :: Grooming BRT


If you find someone who does Schnauzers, that may be a good starting point? Even though the Schnauzer coat should really be hand stripped, often the coat is supposedly of a soft quality that needs cut anyway - unfortunately my knowledge is only second hand. 

For when Eileen / Feorag is a little better, I wore my earrings out tonight and had three seperate compliments - doesn't sound like much but it's a lot given that two of them were strangers! They are absolutely beautiful :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Col I have jsut found some of the cutest cross stitches of Chihuahuas one of which is similar to Lolly in colour and looks lovely lol The others are mainly black and whites but i think my fav is the Little dogs prayer
This is the link for all of them they are on ebay CHIHUAHUA dog complete counted cross stitch kit items in Jann Designs cross stitch kits store on eBay! ~I think you may like them too lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks everyone for the support, we'll just have to hope the McMillan nurse can get things moving.

Shell, glad to hear Eileen hasn't been abducted by aliens, but I hope she is feeling better soon.

Davie, Dexter's skin has settled, but the pinkness does seem to be slowly returning. He's due another Hibiscrub bath this weekend so that should remedy that. Its nice that you saw a Boston Terrier puppy at training, as you jus don't see many out & about on the streets.

Sam, my favourite Chi cross stitch is the very bottom one.

Earlier at ringcraft, my blood boiled! There is a young woman who started coming to training about 6 weeks ago, with her Pomeranian or Long Coat Chihuahua. The dogs aren't show quality & are rather overwhelmed by everything. But the woman is lovely, comes to every training night, & speaks to me everytime. Her current dogs aren't KC reg, so she can't show them, but I told her at the moment she is just learning what to do, as much as the dogs are, so it doesn't matter about her dog's quality or reg. Tonight I found her outside the hall weeping. I asked her what was wrong & she told me a man inside had said to her "You may as well go home, you'll never win anything with that dog". I was furious, & told the woman to ignore the remark, as she is only learning the hobby. I asked her to subtly point him out when we returned inside. At the end of the night, she pointed him out (I'd never seen him at training before) & again, filling up, told me he'd made another horrid remark of "have you got a shovel, the best thing to do with that dog is bury it". I wanted to blow up, but the woman begged me not to say anything. I told her to let it go over her head, that I had never seen him at training before so he couldn't be anyone big in the show world, & to join the group's Facebook page & keep coming to training. She left quickly. No wonder people think dog showing is a bitchy hobby, & no wonder newbies aren't taking up the hobby. :devil: I will be bringing it up at the commitee meeting next week, as if something isn't done, I may just have to have words with this pr*ck.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks everyone for the support, we'll just have to hope the McMillan nurse can get things moving.
> 
> Shell, glad to hear Eileen hasn't been abducted by aliens, but I hope she is feeling better soon.
> 
> Davie, Dexter's skin has settled, but the pinkness does seem to be slowly returning. He's due another Hibiscrub bath this weekend so that should remedy that. Its nice that you saw a Boston Terrier puppy at training, as you jus don't see many out & about on the streets.
> 
> Sam, my favourite Chi cross stitch is the very bottom one.
> 
> Earlier at ringcraft, my blood boiled! There is a young woman who started coming to training about 6 weeks ago, with her Pomeranian or Long Coat Chihuahua. The dogs aren't show quality & are rather overwhelmed by everything. But the woman is lovely, comes to every training night, & speaks to me everytime. Her current dogs aren't KC reg, so she can't show them, but I told her at the moment she is just learning what to do, as much as the dogs are, so it doesn't matter about her dog's quality or reg. Tonight I found her outside the hall weeping. I asked her what was wrong & she told me a man inside had said to her "You may as well go home, you'll never win anything with that dog". I was furious, & told the woman to ignore the remark, as she is only learning the hobby. I asked her to subtly point him out when we returned inside. At the end of the night, she pointed him out (I'd never seen him at training before) & again, filling up, told me he'd made another horrid remark of "have you got a shovel, the best thing to do with that dog is bury it". I wanted to blow up, but the woman begged me not to say anything. I told her to let it go over her head, that I had never seen him at training before so he couldn't be anyone big in the show world, & to join the group's Facebook page & keep coming to training. She left quickly. No wonder people think dog showing is a bitchy hobby, & no wonder newbies aren't taking up the hobby. :devil: I will be bringing it up at the commitee meeting next week, as if something isn't done, I may just have to have words with this pr*ck.


Thats disgusting :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

How awaful for that poor woman and how damned mean and rude of the person cncerned maybe i should come with storm lol and let him say it to me lol dotn think he owuld like my response lol. I must admit that xstitch is cute I am loking for some more to do even though i have loads so if yo wanted to get it i could stitch it for oyu lol and i would post it back to you once it is complete


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Thats disgusting :bash:


I so wanted to go over to the guy & say a few things to him of my own, but the woman begged me not to say anything. And as a commitee member, it wouldn't be the done thing for me to have words with the guy. After training, I asked Kerry the secretary who the guy was, & no-one had seen him at training before. Kerry said something will have to be done, like he'll be sent a letter warning him that he will be banned from training if anything like this happens again. It just infuriated me, who the hell does he think he is to talk like that to another member. :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

THats good Col that it wll be sorted but I know what oyu mean it would make my blood boil too cant beleive someone could be so rude and mean.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I so wanted to go over to the guy & say a few things to him of my own, but the woman begged me not to say anything. And as a commitee member, it wouldn't be the done thing for me to have words with the guy. After training, I asked Kerry the secretary who the guy was, & no-one had seen him at training before. Kerry said something will have to be done, like he'll be sent a letter warning him that he will be banned from training if anything like this happens again. It just infuriated me, who the hell does he think he is to talk like that to another member. :devil:


Some people are just disgusting human beings who like to belittle others, lets hope he doesnt bother coming back


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks everyone for the support, we'll just have to hope the McMillan nurse can get things moving.
> 
> Shell, glad to hear Eileen hasn't been abducted by aliens, but I hope she is feeling better soon.
> 
> Davie, Dexter's skin has settled, but the pinkness does seem to be slowly returning. He's due another Hibiscrub bath this weekend so that should remedy that. Its nice that you saw a Boston Terrier puppy at training, as you jus don't see many out & about on the streets.
> 
> Sam, my favourite Chi cross stitch is the very bottom one.
> 
> Earlier at ringcraft, my blood boiled! There is a young woman who started coming to training about 6 weeks ago, with her Pomeranian or Long Coat Chihuahua. The dogs aren't show quality & are rather overwhelmed by everything. But the woman is lovely, comes to every training night, & speaks to me everytime. Her current dogs aren't KC reg, so she can't show them, but I told her at the moment she is just learning what to do, as much as the dogs are, so it doesn't matter about her dog's quality or reg. Tonight I found her outside the hall weeping. I asked her what was wrong & she told me a man inside had said to her "You may as well go home, you'll never win anything with that dog". I was furious, & told the woman to ignore the remark, as she is only learning the hobby. I asked her to subtly point him out when we returned inside. At the end of the night, she pointed him out (I'd never seen him at training before) & again, filling up, told me he'd made another horrid remark of "have you got a shovel, the best thing to do with that dog is bury it". I wanted to blow up, but the woman begged me not to say anything. I told her to let it go over her head, that I had never seen him at training before so he couldn't be anyone big in the show world, & to join the group's Facebook page & keep coming to training. She left quickly. No wonder people think dog showing is a bitchy hobby, & no wonder newbies aren't taking up the hobby. :devil: I will be bringing it up at the commitee meeting next week, as if something isn't done, I may just have to have words with this pr*ck.


What a horrible thing to do! I always think that people like that must have horrific lives if they need to put others down to feel good about themselves. At the very least, she's taking home dogs who she probably loves very much more than that "gentleman" (used loosely) likes his, if he thinks like that!

I've wondered whether it's worth taking elderly doggle to ringcraft for the fun and good practise, but even though she loves everything and everyone, I think it might be a bit much for her (and I'm worried she'll accidentally wee on the floor :lol2
And here's a picture of her, since I love her little funny face :flrt: (only a mother could love it, I fear) -


----------



## sophs87

Hi all, Thanks Sammy 

Well an update from yeaterday, the paralysis is gone but he is still vommiting with blood, and isnt eating at all now 

The vets are at a loss as to whats wrong, still saying its the vaccines even though they have said they dont know ?

Shes really missing him aswel  x


----------



## kemist

freekygeeky said:


> and on a different note ....
> 
> Why does he lay like this, and does anyone elses? It makes him look like he's been hit by a car!/ had his neck broken...
> 
> image
> image


Yoda frequently looks like he has been hit by a car, usually when he is by a radiator. My favoutite is when he does the dragon when he is curled and stretched with his chin flat on the floor i have tried to get some pictures but as you know photos of black cats usually look like big black lumps without definition


----------



## Esarosa

Eek sophs that sounds awful  poor kitty.

Very sorry to hear Eileen is unwell, hoping she has a speedy recovery.

Colin I think someone definitely needs to have a word with that pompous prat.

Whatever happened to Ian btw? Temerist, does anybody know?

Got my new phone so i can finally make and receive calls it's such a novelty I've gone without it for so long lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> What a horrible thing to do! I always think that people like that must have horrific lives if they need to put others down to feel good about themselves. At the very least, she's taking home dogs who she probably loves very much more than that "gentleman" (used loosely) likes his, if he thinks like that!
> 
> I've wondered whether it's worth taking elderly doggle to ringcraft for the fun and good practise, but even though she loves everything and everyone, I think it might be a bit much for her (and I'm worried she'll accidentally wee on the floor :lol2
> And here's a picture of her, since I love her little funny face :flrt: (only a mother could love it, I fear) -
> image


You should, you will learn what to do , ready for when you get your English Toy Terrier (if I remember rightly?) to show. And don't worry about your dog weeing, its not uncommon & theres always a mop to hand. :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh dear, hope Eileen has a speedy recovery! 

Colin, I don't know how you manage to have such self control with people like that, I would have exploded at him!! 

It looks like I may have found a lovely new home for Naboo, a couple are coming to meet him on Monday as they are looking for a companion for their siamese boy who is of a similar age, so hopefully they like him and he likes them...and obviously I like them as I won't let him go just anywhere...but they do sounds lovely and at least he'd have another cat to play with. Anyway will update more on this on Monday!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I don't know how many of you guys venture into the avian section, but L 'n' D Exotics are opening a new pet shop, & will have baby parrots out on stands. These baby parrots will be wing-clipped. I have posted on their thread, stating the factual negatives of wing-clipping, & why I believe it should be made an illegal practice, but was basically told "its what our customers want, & without them we'd make no money". So profit over animal welfare it is then eh! 

I have started a poll to show L 'n' D the general view on wing-clipping http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian/826128-wing-clipping-parrots-poll.html#post9786674

Their thread is here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian/824120-lnd-exotics-brand-new-bird.html


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I really hate it when people/shops decide to put money before animals. I don't in general agree with these types of procedures unless necessary to protect the health/welfare of the animal concerned (for example I'm fine with actual working dogs tails being docked but not when it is done for cosmetic reasons). They are effectively mutilating the parrots solely for the purpose of being able to "entertain" the customers with "free-ranging" parrots in the store. You wouldn't cut a rabbits legs off so it couldn't run away and you could stick it in the middle of a shop floor for people to look at and pet so I don't see why it's acceptable to do this to a parrot. It's so sad when people can't see past the £ signs. :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi All
Sophs your welcome but I am wondering if i could be something he may of eaten whilst he was out and it has caused damage i know the area you live in is not always the best shall we say for chavs etc doing evil stuff to pets might be worth mentioning to your mate to mention to the vet I guess they are at bitterne vets or pdsa lol.

Col i have voted on yor poll and put a comment as to my opinion on wing clipping too so hope they read it. Did you see my comment on doing the xstitch for you lol as i think with everything else it got a bit lost lol.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Hi All
> Sophs your welcome but I am wondering if i could be something he may of eaten whilst he was out and it has caused damage i know the area you live in is not always the best shall we say for chavs etc doing evil stuff to pets might be worth mentioning to your mate to mention to the vet I guess they are at bitterne vets or pdsa lol.
> 
> Col i have voted on yor poll and put a comment as to my opinion on wing clipping too so hope they read it. Did you see my comment on doing the xstitch for you lol as i think with everything else it got a bit lost lol.


you reminded me with your earlier xstitch comment that I haven't done any in aaaages, so I've just ordered a kit off ebay(3 wolves) can't wait to get it and get started again!! All thanks to you for reminding me!


----------



## sammy1969

YOu aremost welcome i have about a dozen new wolf kits completely untouched lol. ANd two that have been started as well as patterns of others too yeah i am a collector I have so many that i know i will never complete them in my lifetime lol.But i do love doing them for others so do them first lol.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Same here, I have loads sitting in a drawer somewhere that haven't been touched for years...it's my new years resolution though to work through them and get them all finished!


----------



## sammy1969

Mine was to quit smoking and complete all the craft stuff i have started and not finished lol so starting with my latchook tiger rug which has ben waiting foiur years to be completed lol. then onto a wedding sampler i startted two years ago this april bu tit is very complicated and i needmy brain working to do it lolthen i can start on ones that arenot meant for anyone else lol unless i get a commission in before i get round to them lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Hi All
> Sophs your welcome but I am wondering if i could be something he may of eaten whilst he was out and it has caused damage i know the area you live in is not always the best shall we say for chavs etc doing evil stuff to pets might be worth mentioning to your mate to mention to the vet I guess they are at bitterne vets or pdsa lol.
> 
> Col i have voted on yor poll and put a comment as to my opinion on wing clipping too so hope they read it. Did you see my comment on doing the xstitch for you lol as i think with everything else it got a bit lost lol.


Sorry Sam, yes I did see your offer about the cross stitch, but its quite pricey so I'll pass thanks hun, lol


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, I am about but feeling very unsociable at the minute. I hope you are all ok x


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Eek sophs that sounds awful  poor kitty.
> 
> Very sorry to hear Eileen is unwell, hoping she has a speedy recovery.
> 
> Colin I think someone definitely needs to have a word with that pompous prat.
> 
> *Whatever happened to Ian btw? Temerist, does anybody know?*
> 
> Got my new phone so i can finally make and receive calls it's such a novelty I've gone without it for so long lol.


 
He had a tumour removed from his mouth and wasnt doing very well, I messaged his daughter and have heard nothing back. I do hope hes ok


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> He had a tumour removed from his mouth and wasnt doing very well, I messaged his daughter and have heard nothing back. I do hope hes ok


Neither Ian or his daughter Ruby have posted for ages now. I also hope things are ok.


----------



## sammy1969

HI first on today that is well weird where is everyone? 
Jus bathed Nero in teatree shmpoo to see if it will ease his allergies where he is balding himself again. I am not sure who is wetter me or him lol as had to get into the cubicle with him lol Hehas been towel dried and is now sitting grooming himself tomorrow its back on his steriods and tea tree cream on the worst patches of baldness.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Maybe everyone has been abducted by their cats...it's the start of the cats taking over the world....lol


Awww hope the tea tree shampoo helps Nero! My grans dog used to have allergies, poor thing was constantly scratching and nothing seemed to completely ease it poor thing.


----------



## Shell195

Hi all Ive been off today but had some running round to do. Sam I wouldnt use Tea tree on Nero it can be very toxic to cats, google it and see.

I hope Eileen is feeling better, she must be bad to stay away from here:bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Damn I already have and my vet said to do it shit I hope he will be ok. Will say he does seem more content at the moment but now i am petrified he will react badly. Damn vets mind you what do i expect as didnt take him to a private vet but pdsa as couldnt afford to take him to my private one. DAMN DAMN DAMN why do vets say stuff and not know that it could do harm this is just one of a long litany of stuff like this recently even on here regarding various pets. IS there anythin I should do Shell?

THis was a prepared shampoo with only a very limited amount of teatree oil in it so hoping that makes a difference and it said on the bottle safe for dogs and cats. I just went and checked the botle as now i am panicking.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I'm sure he'll be fine, if it's shampoo it shouldn't have too high a concentration so a one off shampoo shouldn't have done any damage hopefully x

EDIT: Just checked my notes from uni and it should be fine as toxicity in animals is only associated with pure tea tree oil or very high doses x


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Becca I would never use pure essential oils on any of my pets as i know they could do damage and i make sure they are locked away in a cupboard as i do use them in my religion. I must admit the stuff on the net is very confusing as it says it is and it isnt lol which is a great help not when you are trying to put your mind at rest and after reading about 8 different articles on it and stil not getting a straight answer i was going to call my private vet and ask him to see him and i would pay once i had the money to do so. So your post has really helped to put my mind at ease and the fact that so far he is one very contented little cat who isnt scratching for the first time in over two weeks and he has actually settled down and is currently sat on glyn curled up asleep for the first time in weeks too. So thank oyu once again for that information.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you Becca I would never use pure essential oils on any of my pets as i know they could do damage and i make sure they are locked away in a cupboard as i do use them in my religion. I must admit the stuff on the net is very confusing as it says it is and it isnt lol which is a great help not when you are trying to put your mind at rest and after reading about 8 different articles on it and stil not getting a straight answer i was going to call my private vet and ask him to see him and i would pay once i had the money to do so. So your post has really helped to put my mind at ease and the fact that so far he is one very contented little cat who isnt scratching for the first time in over two weeks and he has actually settled down and is currently sat on glyn curled up asleep for the first time in weeks too. So thank oyu once again for that information.


I agree with Becca, the shampoo should be fine but I wouldnt use the cream as cats lick it off and I know of one incident when someones cat became very ill after ingesting the cream the owners applied. I know they market the stuff for cats but its one thing I will never use on my lot. Didnt mean to worry you Sam that wasnt my intention


----------



## sammy1969

Shell no need to apologise hun you told me with the best of intentions and you know what a worry wart I am when it comes to my animals lol. And anyway you nnow i would rather know and be aware of what could happen than not be aware and not know what was happening if he had had a bad reaction. Never ever worry about giving me information like that hun. I am still learning and would rather avoid mistakes from being given the correct information than be ignorant and make a mistake that could result in a very poorly or even dead baby. I know for a fact you would never give me any false information and you have had cats alot longer than I have and dealt with alot more than i have ever had to deal with my boys.


----------



## cloggers

Evening all  slow day today eh.

Colin that guy sounds like a right pillock :devil: then again, remember the story I told you about the GSD snob that told me to drown Ozzy :censor:
Poor Eileen, must be very ill  

I'm ill too! Got a middle ear infection in both ears, and even had to ruin my perfect attendance for college and have yesterday off! Got ibruprofen and an antibiotic ear spray, which makes me jump every time I use it :blush: Though you'd think he'd have given me two sprays? I have to use it in both ears and surely if one clears up faster than the other I'm just gonna reinfect it? but anyway, I keep falling over and walking into things. Though the slight deafness I've got is quite beneficial, cant hear any of the arguments going on.

My friend in hospital has picked up aswell, he was laughing and joking with us before and is gonna start trying with the treatments hes being offered, and someone from the army is coming on monday to chat with him and arrange some stuff, things are looking good! :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I didn't know tea tree was toxic to cats either! :blush:

Chloe, Im glad your friend is perking up.

We were given a fold-up wire puppy pen last night by a friend from our ringcraft group, for when we go to agricultural shows in the warmer months. We will be able to take all 4 dogs with us now & have them in the puppy pen so they can enjoy a day out with us.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I didn't know tea tree was toxic to cats either! :blush:
> 
> Chloe, Im glad your friend is perking up.
> 
> We were given a fold-up wire puppy pen last night by a friend from our ringcraft group, for when we go to agricultural shows in the warmer months. We will be able to take all 4 dogs with us now & have them in the puppy pen so they can enjoy a day out with us.


I bet they will love that Col  loving the nicer weather , had dex at the park on thursday and there were actually people who let their dogs play up there...he ended up having a good run about with a gorgeous rotty amongst others


----------



## sammy1969

why are you not on msn Jai lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> why are you not on msn Jai lol


cos im doing about 1 million things :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ok will let you off in that case lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Ok will let you off in that case lol


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

cloggers said:


> Evening all  slow day today eh.
> 
> Colin that guy sounds like a right pillock :devil: then again, remember the story I told you about the GSD snob that told me to drown Ozzy :censor:
> Poor Eileen, must be very ill
> 
> I'm ill too! Got a middle ear infection in both ears, and even had to ruin my perfect attendance for college and have yesterday off! Got ibruprofen and an antibiotic ear spray, which makes me jump every time I use it :blush: Though you'd think he'd have given me two sprays? I have to use it in both ears and surely if one clears up faster than the other I'm just gonna reinfect it? but anyway, I keep falling over and walking into things. Though the slight deafness I've got is quite beneficial, cant hear any of the arguments going on.
> 
> My friend in hospital has picked up aswell, he was laughing and joking with us before and is gonna start trying with the treatments hes being offered, and someone from the army is coming on monday to chat with him and arrange some stuff, things are looking good! :no1:


Glad to here your friend is picking up a little :2thumb: Everyone seems to be getting ill this week! I've been ill for almost 10 days now with what I thought was a cold/flu but apparently the doc says I have whooping cough!! :O Which was a shock as I'm sure I was vaccinated...guess it just shows vaccinations aren't foolproof lol



Zoo-Man said:


> I didn't know tea tree was toxic to cats either! :blush:
> 
> Chloe, Im glad your friend is perking up.
> 
> We were given a fold-up wire puppy pen last night by a friend from our ringcraft group, for when we go to agricultural shows in the warmer months. We will be able to take all 4 dogs with us now & have them in the puppy pen so they can enjoy a day out with us.


I didn't even realise about the tea tree and I should have done as we covered that and other stuff in 2nd year, shows how much of a sieve my memory is lol!!

Aww I bet they'll all love that!! I love agricultural shows though I don;t get chance to go to many, always try and get to the Westmoreland show though as it's pretty close to my "home" home(lived in Lake District before coming to Uni). Last time I went I spent aaaages at this pen where a guy had a load of ferrets, omg they were all so cute!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi all. 
Spending today sorting spare room and the living room so all cages for rodents will fit as i dont have any space to set up the brio when it arrives, also have a friend and her children coming over as the children want to come and see the animals. It never ceases to amaze me the number of children who want to come and visit lol and never is it to see Glyn and myself it is always to come and see and play with the pets lol. 
What is everyone else upto today?


----------



## DavieB

Good afternoon. Been very quiet here lately. 

Hope your dad gets some news soon Colin, slap that twat from the dog club lol. Hope everones feeling better than the last few days in general. Hope the tree oil helps your car Sammy.


I went to my uncles caravan for the night last night, its out on the west coast he likes the fishing I took the opportunity to take some photos. I'll link one here but loads on flickr if your interested. 


IMG_0215 by DavieB2011, on Flickr


----------



## sammy1969

Wow that place is so scenic where ever it is DavieI love countryside like that and it looks so peaceful and quiet a place to relax and unwind after a hectic week. 
Thakfully Nero has had no reaction at all tthe tea tree oil and it seems to of soothed his skin a bit too as he isnt scratchng as much as he usually does and he isnt cleaning himself so constantly either which is good to see.


----------



## DavieB

Its Loch Awe on the west coast of Scotland. Its near a tiny village called Portsonachan. Cracking wee retreat the caravan used to be my Grandads before he died, it was left to my Aunt and Uncle. them and their family are up there all the time fishing now. Was just me and Harry there though, Nice and quiet. Its a nice place to visit but I wouldn't like to live there lol.


----------



## sammy1969

It had to be Scotland really. I should of known I love Scotland would love to live up there it is so peaceful and quiet once you get out of the main cities visited there a few years back and went all over all up the West Highland way up to Loch Tay and Loch Lomond have some lovely pictures of my visit even got offered a house by the council of where we stayed lol. Would go back tomorrow if I could drive but have still to pass my test which is a shame.


----------



## DavieB

sammy1969 said:


> It had to be Scotland really. I should of known I love Scotland would love to live up there it is so peaceful and quiet once you get out of the main cities visited there a few years back and went all over all up the West Highland way up to Loch Tay and Loch Lomond have some lovely pictures of my visit even got offered a house by the council of where we stayed lol. Would go back tomorrow if I could drive but have still to pass my test which is a shame.


I done the west highland way when I was 12... A fair while ago that( 20 year:lol2 

I'm actually thinking of putting that pic on a canvas 70 quid though... So we will see. 

I like it up there as long as its outside midge season hate the blighters!


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah the midges are a pain especially when you are allergic lol. That pic would look great on a canvas hun it really would. When I did my visit to Scotland about ten to twelve years ago now it was October and I took 25 degree temperatures up with me and the sun shone every day till the day I left. My mate who I was visiting and staying with up by the Tintern Hills in Lanarkshire in a little village and his family didnt want me to leave lol as it was the first sunshine they had seen all year.


----------



## Shell195

What a gorgeous place that is Dave:flrt:

Is it wrong that im worrying about Eileen so much? Its so unlike her to be away so long and I dont want to keep texting her if she feels ill


----------



## sammy1969

NO hun you are not wrong at all it is what friends do. I must admit I am worried about her too for the same reason. I dont think she will mind you texting to check up on her either to be honest shows how much you care about her I know if i had her mobile I wouldnt be able to stop myself from doing it.


----------



## Esarosa

I'm worried about Eileen too. But her last few posts...well not last few but a few of her later posts mentioned she felt like she was spending far to much time on the forum so maybe she's just taking some time off to do her own thing without checking the forum. It does get a bit compulsive..or that could just be me.


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> I'm worried about Eileen too. But her last few posts...well not last few but a few of her later posts mentioned she felt like she was spending far to much time on the forum so maybe she's just taking some time off to do her own thing without checking the forum. It does get a bit compulsive..or that could just be me.


I text her the other day and she said she had been laid up in bed since Tuesday with a bad headache and shaking legs,the doctor said it was a gastro!! thats why Im so worried about her Katie xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im with you Shell, its not Eileen to be kept away from the computer for this long. Hope she feels better real soon.

We finally got some bales of shredded cardboard for the Meerkats indoor enclosure. A dog-showing friend uses it for her outdoor covered dog run, but I only found out yesterday. She sold me 2 bales, £4 each, so we were very happy with that. We also got the number of the place she gets it from, & its not too far, so we now have a source, thankfully. The 2 bales we got were enough to fill the enclosure with a good depth. I'll post pics tomorrow, as I'll be trying for an early night tonight, as Im back atwork tomorrow after 2 weeks off using up my holidays before the end of March.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Im with you Shell, its not Eileen to be kept away from the computer for this long. Hope she feels better real soon.
> 
> We finally got some bales of shredded cardboard for the Meerkats indoor enclosure. A dog-showing friend uses it for her outdoor covered dog run, but I only found out yesterday. She sold me 2 bales, £4 each, so we were very happy with that. We also got the number of the place she gets it from, & its not too far, so we now have a source, thankfully. The 2 bales we got were enough to fill the enclosure with a good depth. I'll post pics tomorrow, as I'll be trying for an early night tonight, as Im back atwork tomorrow after 2 weeks off using up my holidays before the end of March.


£4 each! i wish i could get it so bloody cheap:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Me too lol


----------



## Shell195

Morning all, I had a lie in this morning and Steve did everything. Hes gone to bed now as hes on nights and all I have to do is feed the dogs before I go to the sanctuary:no1:


----------



## Shell195

*Eileen, if you are reading this then*

*GET WELL SOON!!*

*xxx*


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Hey everyone 

Ooo bet the lie in was nice Shell! Unfortunately none of that for me this morning as I had to be in uni, boo! But on the other hand after spending 10 days straight ill being able to get out of the house without feeling like crap was nice even if I did have to work lol.

£4 a bale, nice!! Cheapest I've ever got it for is £9 a bale 

Just had a lovely surprise today, was contacted by a guy I bought a boa from in 2010, basically the boa I bought had a damaged eye which he thought was due to an injury during birth, but he had another born with the same problem this year so the problen is obviously developmental and not injury based. Aaaaanyway...he basically said as he knew I had the experience with the previous one and would offer it a good home that it was mine if I wanted it! So in the next few weeks I should have myself a lovely one-eyed kahl albino boa! teehee :flrt:

Back to a more cat related theme, I had an excellent game of Whack-A-Cat this morning........


----------



## Esarosa

Gosh it's quiet in here without Eileen 




Shell195 said:


> I text her the other day and she said she had been laid up in bed since Tuesday with a bad headache and shaking legs,the doctor said it was a gastro!! thats why Im so worried about her Katie xx


I realised she was ill just meant maybe she was taking time to recover off forum, but that sounds serious  I do hope she's okay it's been a week now. Very worrying.

Just been to the midwifes everythings looking good so far, bloods again at next appointment *shudder*. I think midwife thinks I'm being beaten as I'm full of bruises...trying to explain I just bruise like a peach isn't getting through.. wouldn't mind she knows this as last time she took bloods she was panicking over bruising me :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* Hiya, everybody!!

Wow!! I really hope Eileen is ok... 

Glad you and the little'un are doing well, Katie...

Had a bit of a crap time lately (again... this year needs to pick up for me a bit)... My phone was stolen from work on Tuesday (for those in 18+, here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/824993-rant.html) and then yesterday I was informed by my insurance people that it wasn't covered because it was due to my own negligence. I appealed that, though, and today my appeal was accepted... So now I have to find a new phone 

Thursday will be exactly a month since Braedon was born... Today is a month since we had that trip to the midwife and she couldn't find his heartbeat....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi gang, boy it has been quiet in here hasn't it? 

Shell gave me this idea last night on Facebook. We thought about sending Eileen some flowers, to let her know we're all thinking of her, so if anyone would like to donate towards buying her a nice bouquet, you can send it to my paypal [email protected]. Just send any money as a gift, so there are no paypal charges. What do you think?


----------



## Amalthea

I piss poor til pay day...  I could send something then, but not before..... I definitely would, though.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi gang, boy it has been quiet in here hasn't it?
> 
> Shell gave me this idea last night on Facebook. We thought about sending Eileen some flowers, to let her know we're all thinking of her, so if anyone would like to donate towards buying her a nice bouquet, you can send it to my paypal [email protected]. Just send any money as a gift, so there are no paypal charges. What do you think?


Great idea x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I piss poor til pay day...  I could send something then, but not before..... I definitely would, though.


Got your donation, thanks hun x


----------



## sammy1969

Posted on your collection thread Col.

WEll all week I have been doing intros with the mum and babies and the new girlies. All has been going well so tonight I have put them all in together for the first time and the only squabble there has been so far was a quick tussle between the 2 baby girls lol which was stopped by two of the new girls.
I was hoping to have a bit more time to do the ontros but the boy babies have developed huge nuptials and I realy dont want to risk an accidental mating as they are not related to any of the girl babies or mum. Just hoping there are no setbacks now as wantto kep them in the smller of the two cages for a week or so to help tame down the new gilrs as the others aresed to beinghandled and itsaves me chasing them round a huge cage and scaring them instead of helping them to settle and bond with me.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Got your donation, thanks hun x


It's ok... :blush:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Sounds like you have your hands full there Sam! Hopefully they tame down quickly for you, they just need to realise cuddling is fun lol

Naboo went to his new home on Monday...  A lovely couple came up from south Wales to see him, they loved him and they seemed like they would provide an amazing home for him (he now has a massive house to run around as opposed to my wee terrace house lol and other cats to play with). I still feel like crap for having to rehome him but at least I know he's in the best place and they are going to keep in touch to let me know how he's doing  Howl wasn't impressed at him leaving, he's been super clingy since Monday and spending a lot of time running round the house calling for Naboo 

Other than that it's been pretty quiet, just waiting for delivery of my new crested gecko pair on friday :flrt:

How's everyone else doing? Any news on how Eileen is? Hope she's ok x


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear that Becca 

Flowers are a lovely idea but I too am skint until pay day.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Just seen this on BBC news (link is youtube video couldn't find bbc one), this cat is awesome! Such a lovely story too

James and Bob the Big Issue cat (gap-themind.livejournal.com) - YouTube


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys, thanks to everyone who's donated for Eileen, its going great so far. 

We took Dexter to be micro-chipped tonight after I finished work. I knew he'd yelp, as he's a big wuss. And oh boy did he scream! I hate that sound, it goes right through me! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys, thanks to everyone who's donated for Eileen, its going great so far.
> 
> We took Dexter to be micro-chipped tonight after I finished work. I knew he'd yelp, as he's a big wuss. And oh boy did he scream! I hate that sound, it goes right through me! :gasp:


Must be a Dexter thing, mine did too :lol2: right down my ear almost sent me deaf


----------



## Amalthea

Today it has been one month since Braedon was born......


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Today it has been one month since Braedon was born......


*hugs*

Any news from Eileen anybody? Get paid tomorrow so will try to get some money sent over Col. Had a right bloody time of it last time when Shaz did the collection. Pay pal won't let me use my card anymore so have to use Will's which means transferring money into his to then put on paypal lol. I need to upgrade my bank account. But I like the whole simplistic debit card approach


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys, thanks to everyone who's donated for Eileen, its going great so far.
> 
> We took Dexter to be micro-chipped tonight after I finished work. I knew he'd yelp, as he's a big wuss. And oh boy did he scream! I hate that sound, it goes right through me! :gasp:


Aww bless him! They are awfully big needles for such a teeny dog though, I have to admit I flinched when Howl was getting chipped and the vet got out the needle! Howl was great though, didn't even seem to notice the thing, weird bloody cat.



Amalthea said:


> Today it has been one month since Braedon was born......


:grouphug:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Esarosa said:


> *hugs*
> 
> Any news from Eileen anybody? Get paid tomorrow so will try to get some money sent over Col. Had a right bloody time of it last time when Shaz did the collection. Pay pal won't let me use my card anymore so have to use Will's which means transferring money into his to then put on paypal lol. I need to upgrade my bank account. But I like the whole simplistic debit card approach


Is it a Solo card you have? As I used to have one of those and had the same problem with Paypal not letting me use it, but as I buy and sell fairly frequently on ebay I had to get it changed to a visa debit card in the end  It was annoying though cos my bank is useless sometimes and took ages to send the card out, which then Sod's Law promptly got stolen along with my purse about a week after getting it so I had to wait another few weeks to get a replacement :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I hate the microchip needle! There is a new mini-microchip recently brought out, but most vets don't have them yet. They would be much better for puppies, cats, parrots, tortoises, etc.

No probs Katie : victory:

We are at the AGM of our dog training group tonight, in Blackpool, then after the AGM, we commitee members have a commitee meeting. So we'll be back quite late no doubt.


----------



## _jake_

Hey guys! What have you all been up to?


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Hey guys! What have you all been up to?


 
Hi Jake and dont ask:gasp: hope you are ok where have you been ??


----------



## _jake_

Haha, nothing naughty I hope! I've been fine - just busy with college and life! Thought I'd just pop back on


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Hey guys! What have you all been up to?


Hello stranger! Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh dear............ http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...28363-tea-cup-chihuahua-stud.html#post9812430


----------



## sammy1969

Morning everyone I have had no sleep so first on this morning lol.
Col some people never cease to amaze me you can tell by that post all they are interested in is making money with no cncern for either their or anyone elses dog involved. Some people really shouldnt have pets at all.
HI Jake long time no see, good to see life is treating you well.


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, Jake!  Just don't ask what's been happening... Not been too good really for a lot of people.


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Hello stranger! Where have you been hiding?


Behind piles of coursework :lol2: 



sammy1969 said:


> HI Jake long time no see, good to see life is treating you well.


Hey, Nice to hear from you:2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Hiya, Jake!  Just don't ask what's been happening... Not been too good really for a lot of people.


Haven't been back through any pages, but I hope everyone starts to feel better soon!!:2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Unbelievable, they are obv just out to make money and haven't thought about the dog's/other dogs welfare and obviously haven't considered infection control (really annoys me in particular as I work in the area of infection and can't stand when I see ads like this).

Eeee coursework *shudders* brings back some baaad memories! :shock: Am dreading when I have to start writing up my thesis...thankfully a few years away from that yet, phew!

So annoyed today, car wouldn't start earlier in the week, got it fixed, was supposed to be driving up to my nan's in the Lake district today and typically car is broke again!! Grrr just got it in garage now to see whats wrong this time, hopefully fixed by tomorrow so i can go celebrate my birthday on sunday in nice countryside surroundings with my psycho collie Meg


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Unbelievable, they are obv just out to make money and haven't thought about the dog's/other dogs welfare and obviously haven't considered infection control (really annoys me in particular as I work in the area of infection and can't stand when I see ads like this).
> 
> Eeee coursework *shudders* brings back some baaad memories! :shock: Am dreading when I have to start writing up my thesis...thankfully a few years away from that yet, phew!
> 
> So annoyed today, car wouldn't start earlier in the week, got it fixed, was supposed to be driving up to my nan's in the Lake district today and typically car is broke again!! Grrr just got it in garage now to see whats wrong this time, hopefully fixed by tomorrow so i can go celebrate my birthday on sunday in nice countryside surroundings with my psycho collie Meg


Haha, it's not that bad anymore. They've changed it so that all coursework (now formal assessments) have to be completed in class in exam conditions. Its a b*tch, and I've missed a whole assessment as I've got weird migraines and have been off this week. :devil: So lots of catching up to do next week.

What are you going to/studying? I hope to do MPharm, pretty scary that its only two years before I have to start applying! :O


----------



## freekygeeky

I don't get to come on here much anymore, but i thought id show you a pic of Ginger - this is him today sunbathing. I was told that he wouldn't make it Christmas 2010 and to give up on him, again they said it Christmas 2011. Here he is now, March 2012, his weight is going now, and he looks very different, but he's still happy and meowing and running around  










VERY different to when they said he should be pts in 2010...


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Haha, it's not that bad anymore. They've changed it so that all coursework (now formal assessments) have to be completed in class in exam conditions. Its a b*tch, and I've missed a whole assessment as I've got weird migraines and have been off this week. :devil: So lots of catching up to do next week.
> 
> What are you going to/studying? I hope to do MPharm, pretty scary that its only two years before I have to start applying! :O


That seems pretty harsh making you do it under exam conditions, at least the way I did it i could keep re-writing till I got it right, i'd be up a creek without a paddle if I had to do it under exam conditions lol!

I've just started a PhD at Liverpool Vet School, on a disease that causes lameness in dairy cattle...lots of poo samples to take and analyse, oh the fun! :neutral: Thankfully as I've only just started thesis write up is still about 2.5 years away...exams I can ace no trouble, writing either an essay or article? All chaos breaks loose and I'm useless :lol2:

Do you have any idea where you want to study MPharm yet?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Aww ginger is gorgeous!! :flrt: Do you mind if I ask what's wrong with him? (not familiar with his story, sorry!)


----------



## sammy1969

When are you due to break for easter Jake and Becca not sure wen Glyn is due to stop but i now he has to do front and back animations and colour them before he can actually stop whatever the end of term date is lol and adjust his side animations slightly lol.


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> That seems pretty harsh making you do it under exam conditions, at least the way I did it i could keep re-writing till I got it right, i'd be up a creek without a paddle if I had to do it under exam conditions lol!
> 
> I've just started a PhD at Liverpool Vet School, on a disease that causes lameness in dairy cattle...lots of poo samples to take and analyse, oh the fun! :neutral: Thankfully as I've only just started thesis write up is still about 2.5 years away...exams I can ace no trouble, writing either an essay or article? All chaos breaks loose and I'm useless :lol2:
> 
> Do you have any idea where you want to study MPharm yet?


That sounds interesting yet disgusting!:lol2:
It's pretty tough, you learn in class then suddenly 'next lesson we're starting our assessment' then I get worked up because I'm trying to do my best, get stressed out then get Migraines:devil: Just started some new medication which for the first few weeks gives you migraines - very helpful when you're taking them to stop getting them:lol2:
Did you study Vet Med undergrad? 

Hopefully Bath as I live really close and it's a great university, but then at the same time I want to move away:whistling2: I'm still deciding though, my dream is to read Medicine but It's so competitive and the pressure of getting the grades is intense, but Pharmacy appeals to me quite a lot, especially within a Hospital on the wards: victory: Knowing me mind will change to something different, like Neurophysiology or Forensic Psychology (both which interest me equally as much). Gah, who knew choosing a degree and future career was so tough?:lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> When are you due to break for easter Jake and Becca not sure wen Glyn is due to stop but i now he has to do front and back animations and colour them before he can actually stop whatever the end of term date is lol and adjust his side animations slightly lol.


See that just sounds awesome! I blatantly chose the wrong career path :lol2: One of my bf's mates works at a special effects company and they got to work on loads of cool films like Harry Potter etc (my brains dead, harry potter is the only one that came to mind atm lol) always makes me so jealous when he talks about work lol! Does Glyn specialise in animation or does he do other stuff too? (I don't really know too much about that world being a science geek lol)

Well i'm not sure when the official uni easter holiday dates are, but as my research is being funded by an outside company, who is also kindly paying me a wage too, I'm effectively doing a job even though I'm technically a student, so the holidays don't apply to me, boo!


----------



## _jake_

Sammy, my last week is next, then two weeks off! Heaven.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> That sounds interesting yet disgusting!:lol2:
> It's pretty tough, you learn in class then suddenly 'next lesson we're starting our assessment' then I get worked up because I'm trying to do my best, get stressed out then get Migraines:devil: Just started some new medication which for the first few weeks gives you migraines - very helpful when you're taking them to stop getting them:lol2:
> Did you study Vet Med undergrad?
> 
> Hopefully Bath as I live really close and it's a great university, but then at the same time I want to move away:whistling2: I'm still deciding though, my dream is to read Medicine but It's so competitive and the pressure of getting the grades is intense, but Pharmacy appeals to me quite a lot, especially within a Hospital on the wards: victory: Knowing me mind will change to something different, like Neurophysiology or Forensic Psychology (both which interest me equally as much). Gah, who knew choosing a degree and future career was so tough?:lol2:


Ha, you think that's disgusting, at some point over the next few months i will have to go round abbatoirs collecting cow rectums to test/analyse for bacteria. Bleh!!

That's weird how the medication works, hopefully it kicks in and stops the migraines soon though! I tend to get insomnia when I get stressed, the last time it happened normal sleeping pills weren't working so the doc had to put me on diazepam...it did the trick but I was a walking zombie :lol2:

I did Bioveterinary Science undergrad (basically animal science with a different name!) and then a Masters in Veterinary Science specialising in Infection and Immunity and now the dreaded PhD lol

Haah choosing is the worst part!! I'm such an indecisive person took me ages to choose my course after getting rejected for the vet course(got all the right grades just failed at the interviews). All I can say is go to as many open days as possible, speak to people that have done the courses you are thinking of doing and at the end of the day just pick the one that "feels right". sounds a bit wishy washy I know but I did what felt right for me rather than what my head thought i should be doing and it's all worked out great!  Pharmacy sounds interesting, that was my second choice but then I decided I hated people and wanted to avoid working with them if possible lol!! (I have little patience with people, hence wanting to work with animals haha).

I live in the Lake District when not at uni so Liverpool was/is quite a trek to visit home, however I do have family in Manchester so it's not too bad. Plus I'm fairly independant/stubborn and like doing things on my own so I quite enjoyed being quite far from home, but everyone's different, if you have a car so can travel home regularly I found that helps a lot lol


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Ha, you think that's disgusting, at some point over the next few months i will have to go round abbatoirs collecting cow rectums to test/analyse for bacteria. Bleh!!
> 
> That's weird how the medication works, hopefully it kicks in and stops the migraines soon though! I tend to get insomnia when I get stressed, the last time it happened normal sleeping pills weren't working so the doc had to put me on diazepam...it did the trick but I was a walking zombie :lol2:
> 
> I did Bioveterinary Science undergrad (basically animal science with a different name!) and then a Masters in Veterinary Science specialising in Infection and Immunity and now the dreaded PhD lol
> 
> Haah choosing is the worst part!! I'm such an indecisive person took me ages to choose my course after getting rejected for the vet course(got all the right grades just failed at the interviews). All I can say is go to as many open days as possible, speak to people that have done the courses you are thinking of doing and at the end of the day just pick the one that "feels right". sounds a bit wishy washy I know but I did what felt right for me rather than what my head thought i should be doing and it's all worked out great!  Pharmacy sounds interesting, that was my second choice but then I decided I hated people and wanted to avoid working with them if possible lol!! (I have little patience with people, hence wanting to work with animals haha).
> 
> I live in the Lake District when not at uni so Liverpool was/is quite a trek to visit home, however I do have family in Manchester so it's not too bad. Plus I'm fairly independant/stubborn and like doing things on my own so I quite enjoyed being quite far from home, but everyone's different, if you have a car so can travel home regularly I found that helps a lot lol


Ewww lol! I was looking into Vet Med but when I heard its even more competitive than Med, I just erased the thought from my brain:lol2:
Thanks for the advice. My mum has a few friends who are pharmacists and they always enjoy their work, you help people a lot, have a lot of responsibility and is a well respected career so it's got a lot of pro's. Comparing it to being like a doctor, it's almost the same as being a GP today. My mum used to work in a pharmacy and many people used to just see a pharmacist instead of going to a GP, so it still has a good medicine aspect to it just without the many hours of working! 9-5 jobs FTW!:2thumb:

Same, I'm very independent and have been working since I was 16 and was at college when I just turned 15, so I'm a independent person who just wants to get on with things. Think I'd like to go to a different city, but I'll stay down South, if I go North, I might never come back alive!:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Aww ginger is gorgeous!! :flrt: Do you mind if I ask what's wrong with him? (not familiar with his story, sorry!)


he's 20 - 25 years old...


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

freekygeeky said:


> he's 20 - 25 years old...


Ahhh I see!! He's looking bloody good for his age! I luffs ginger cats :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Serenity's_Fall said:


> See that just sounds awesome! I blatantly chose the wrong career path :lol2: One of my bf's mates works at a special effects company and they got to work on loads of cool films like Harry Potter etc (my brains dead, harry potter is the only one that came to mind atm lol) always makes me so jealous when he talks about work lol! Does Glyn specialise in animation or does he do other stuff too? (I don't really know too much about that world being a science geek lol)
> 
> Well i'm not sure when the official uni easter holiday dates are, but as my research is being funded by an outside company, who is also kindly paying me a wage too, I'm effectively doing a job even though I'm technically a student, so the holidays don't apply to me, boo!


Becca he is studying for a Ba Hons in animation and wants to go into character design for films and games, however he is actually an artist already and a good one at that even if I am biased ask Jake he has seen some of his work lol. His favourite genre is fantasy but he can draw anything really. Are you on facebook if so add me Sam Smith my profile pic is of an elf in alovely royal blue dress or find me via my email address of [email protected] and once i accept the request you can see some of his old work on my profile as there are 3 albums of his work on there, I posted on here a litle while ago a painting of a black unicorn with a sunset in the back ground that he did for me along with pics of the baby rats i think it was.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh dear the chi stud dog thread...and I've just noticed this one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/825488-kittens.html#post9814243 what is wrong with these people. (Last post made by the OP)


----------



## sammy1969

YOu should see the pm he has sent me it is rude and arrogant. I can only assume I am not allowed to voice my own opninion anymore.~I mean just because i dont agree with him I am to keep my mouth shut and like a thread or say my reason on this thread to people I class as friends. I cannot believe it and what he insinuated about Col is just downright out of order and apparently i am one of the RFUK women bandwagon. Some people I mean i may of said a few weeks back about quitting for the way a certain people were treating me but as he knows nothing aobut that situation he has no right to comment on it and it wasnt as if I was slating him behind his back it was there for him to read which was happening to me when i was talking about leaving. I am astonished he even said as he doesnt have the whole story.


----------



## DavieB

report it sam


----------



## sammy1969

Just wondering if he sent he others who liked Col's comment the same pm will be intersting to find out


----------



## Shell195

I never got a pm and I liked Colins post too. Tbh Sam as I said on FB he sounds like hes stalking you!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Oh what lol my own stalker thats a new one lol. if he is then I just hope he is tall dark handsone and very very rich lol and knows how to treat a lady as that is what it will take to get me away from Glyn lol


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Oh what lol my own stalker thats a new one lol. if he is then I just hope he is tall dark handsone and very very rich lol and knows how to treat a lady as that is what it will take to get me away from Glyn lol


 
I would imagine hes the opposite to all those things:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Me too lol. Oh wel if he has nothng better to do he can stalkme til i get bored a least it saves some other poor soul from him lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh dear, Sam's stalker eh? Wonder if he has a dirty mac on? :lol2:

We are at a show tomorrow with Dexter, in St Helens.


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Col you made me choke on that one lol, i mean that is funny on more than one level.
OOO fingers crossed he does well hun he is such a little show off he should do lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Oh Col you made me choke on that one lol, i mean that is funny on more than one level.
> OOO fingers crossed he does well hun he is such a little show off he should do lol


Hopefully he'll do well. Our main rival isn't going to be there so we may have a good chance :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah nice you wilhave o let us know when you get back how well he did I personally think he should walk away with top honours but then again I am biased lol 
I am off to bed folks feeling tired now lol talk to oyu all tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Yeah nice you wilhave o let us know when you get back how well he did I personally think he should walk away with top honours but then again I am biased lol
> I am off to bed folks feeling tired now lol talk to oyu all tomorrow


Thanks hun! Goodnight x


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck today, Col!!

I was supposed to be off today, but I got a phone call at 8:40 this morning asking if I could come in... The other girl that is pregnant has had some bleeding so is going for an emergency scan...


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck today Colin, Clark & Dexter




Amalthea said:


> Good luck today, Col!!
> 
> I was supposed to be off today, but I got a phone call at 8:40 this morning asking if I could come in... The other girl that is pregnant has had some bleeding so is going for an emergency scan...



Eep  Hope everything is okay, how far along is she?

Had a fall at work this morning so under midwifes advisement I've been sent home to put my feet up and relax for the day to see if movement normalises, if not I'll have to phone back and maybe go in.. 

Gets home to 'relax' and Libbys bottom looks very red and covered in what I can only assume is poo (very dark though), tried cleaning it off as best I can, but it still looks very sore, like she's been over grooming it. I'm struggling to tell whether it's maybe her anal glands or not, as she won't stay still, I assumed if it was the smell would have given it away, but there is no smell. Her vagina looks like it has the same dark stuff on it too, it's not dried blood, but beyond that I can't tell what it is. I've tried wrapping her in a towel but she's wriggling, scratching & biting to much to get a good luck, as well as kicking me in the stomach, on top of the fall today :roll: (not all that unusual as she HATES being restrained...especially by me, she's a tart for Will). Will is out until later this evening typically. So not sure what to do.

Looks like she's over groomed/barbered the base of her tail, as there is hair missing, maybe in an attempt to clean the mess up. I'm baffled and can't go anywhere until buggerlugs gets in :? Any ideas ladies? The litter trays aren't showing anything radioactive, which I assumed it would have had to have been to have created such a mess.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hope the pregnant girl from work is ok Jen.

Katie, you make sure you take it easy missus!

Well at the show today, there were 4 dogs in Dexter's class, & he came 4th. He was fidgeting & farting about on the table when the judge was going over him, & he was a bit giddy walking, so I wasn't too suprised he was placed 4th. He will be locked in a cage in the dark cellar for the rest of the day with no food to teach him a lesson.

My dad is going in for his op on Wednesday! Its a 6 hour operation!


----------



## DavieB

Good luck for your dad with the op Colin. Dexter will learn the hard way lol. 

I', just back from Rowardennan had a nice day out relaxing by the water and walked some of the way up ben lomond with the kids and the dog. Thats him exercised for the week lol. Had a nice picnic. 

Went into a hotel for ice cream and got a quote for a weekend in June, 600 quid for 3 nights for 2 and a dog! Not going there then, can get to spain for a week for that price!

Breeders other bitch is due pups in a few weeks if anyone wants one! So tempting lol.... Luckily the Mrs will put her foot down hahah


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Good luck today, Col!!
> 
> I was supposed to be off today, but I got a phone call at 8:40 this morning asking if I could come in... The other girl that is pregnant has had some bleeding so is going for an emergency scan...


I hope shes ok 



Esarosa said:


> Good luck today Colin, Clark & Dexter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eep  Hope everything is okay, how far along is she?
> 
> Had a fall at work this morning so under midwifes advisement I've been sent home to put my feet up and relax for the day to see if movement normalises, if not I'll have to phone back and maybe go in..
> 
> Gets home to 'relax' and Libbys bottom looks very red and covered in what I can only assume is poo (very dark though), tried cleaning it off as best I can, but it still looks very sore, like she's been over grooming it. I'm struggling to tell whether it's maybe her anal glands or not, as she won't stay still, I assumed if it was the smell would have given it away, but there is no smell. Her vagina looks like it has the same dark stuff on it too, it's not dried blood, but beyond that I can't tell what it is. I've tried wrapping her in a towel but she's wriggling, scratching & biting to much to get a good luck, as well as kicking me in the stomach, on top of the fall today :roll: (not all that unusual as she HATES being restrained...especially by me, she's a tart for Will). Will is out until later this evening typically. So not sure what to do.
> 
> Looks like she's over groomed/barbered the base of her tail, as there is hair missing, maybe in an attempt to clean the mess up. I'm baffled and can't go anywhere until buggerlugs gets in :? Any ideas ladies? The litter trays aren't showing anything radioactive, which I assumed it would have had to have been to have created such a mess.


Im sure you will both be ok but it was still worth asking the midwife. Im not sure what to say about Libby unless she has cystitis, I think you would have noticed her trying to pee everywhere if it was. Could she have sat in anything?



Zoo-Man said:


> Hope the pregnant girl from work is ok Jen.
> 
> Katie, you make sure you take it easy missus!
> 
> Well at the show today, there were 4 dogs in Dexter's class, & he came 4th. He was fidgeting & farting about on the table when the judge was going over him, & he was a bit giddy walking, so I wasn't too suprised he was placed 4th. He will be locked in a cage in the dark cellar for the rest of the day with no food to teach him a lesson.
> 
> My dad is going in for his op on Wednesday! Its a 6 hour operation!


Dexter will soon settle down hes still a puppy so plenty of time yet. At least your Dad eventually has a date but that is one long operation, fingers crossed it all goes well xx



DavieB said:


> Good luck for your dad with the op Colin. Dexter will learn the hard way lol.
> 
> I', just back from Rowardennan had a nice day out relaxing by the water and walked some of the way up ben lomond with the kids and the dog. Thats him exercised for the week lol. Had a nice picnic.
> 
> Went into a hotel for ice cream and got a quote for a weekend in June, 600 quid for 3 nights for 2 and a dog! Not going there then, can get to spain for a week for that price!


 
Bloody hell thats a bit pricey:gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

When Phoenix was spayed, and we first put the two of them back together Libby was peeing a lot, but the vets just put that down to marking her territory again, as half of the place was off limits for her, thus two of the litter trays. (edit to add just in the litter trays) She's been back to normal for weeks now. Not noticed her straining, or peeing more frequently. And I always check them over daily and didn't notice anything suspicious yesterday, which is now making me feel awful in case I missed something. 

Sorry Dexter was a wee bugger Col


----------



## DavieB

My son just peed in the hall and blamed the dog! wee ratbag, caught him doing it this morning too. Dogs housetrained now Nathan! Your going to get the blame every time lol


----------



## Amalthea

Shelley and the baby are both fine, thank goodness! She sent us a picture of the scan, which was really hard for me. Then I feel guilty for feeling like that. I am so pleased for her, though!! I've been really worried!

We had a BBQ when I finished! First one of the year! I love BBQ!!! :mf_dribble:

How are you feeling now, Katie??


----------



## Esarosa

Ohhh bbq...we need to get a bbq 

I'm achey but otherwise okay, Sprockets not long woken up, after having me panicked all day the little sod.


----------



## Amalthea

Gary built our BBQ with random bricks... It even has a meat side and a veggie side for our veggie friends 

Glad she's woken up!  Keeping ya on your toes


----------



## Zoo-Man

I also added you on FB Becca : victory:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Everyone confirmed and accepted! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I'm such an eeejit sometimes lol!!
> 
> For those who have added me on facebook, I do need to explain about my OH Eric...he has decided it is funny to have himself as a girl on facebook and to call himself Myke Hunt(say it out loud, then it'll make sense  ) So I'm not sneakily dating two people :lol2: (When my aunt first joined facebook she thought I was cheating on Eric lol!! :gasp Needless to say I'm not impressed with his choice of facebook name :whip:


*s******s*


----------



## sammy1969

Becca Glyn says it sounds just like the same bar lol and that the food was good there too. i would love to go to NEw zealand too but again planes lol. 
I have also just sent you a fiends request on fb lol took me ages to find oyu lol had to go through Cols profile to get you in the end lol. You are going to love Glyns artwork then as he does tattoo designs too lol has done two ofr me already and a few for himself and friends lol some of which oyu will see in my pics so hav efun whe oyu are looking through lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I can't wait to have a look through some of his artwork later, after I've prepared my cow poo collection kit for tomorrow lol. (Actually have to go on farm and collect some tomorrow...bleh).

So annoyed this morning, the university have got back to me and I now apprently won't be paid until next week at the earliest and that's if Easter doesn't fluff up the payments. I wouldn't mind but I gave up my PAH job a few days before starting the PhD and have now gone just over 5 weeks without being paid...seriously not impressed! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I forgot to tell you all yesterday, that I got an infraction for commenting on that 'teacup' Chihuahua stud thread in classifieds. Thanks Poxicator, thanks RFUK, its been a while since I've had an infraction. This is what happens when you try to educate stupid people & try to prevent people breeding unhealthy dogs. Oh well, never mind eh? :whistling2:


----------



## vonnie

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark was doing some training with Dexter in the garden today so I took a piccy...
> 
> image
> 
> Heres Lolly, wanting to be on my knee...
> 
> image
> 
> And finally, me watching Dancing On Ice, with an armful of Chis...
> 
> image


How cute is that last pic :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

the more stuff like this happens, more makes me think that rfuk will protect trolls, people flogging on countless animals and general idiots rather than the helpful, kind, knowledgable people who are sick of the former


----------



## Zoo-Man

vonnie said:


> How cute is that last pic :lol2:


Thats a nightly occurance! :lol2:



ami_j said:


> the more stuff like this happens, more makes me think that rfuk will protect trolls, people flogging on countless animals and general idiots rather than the helpful, kind, knowledgable people who are sick of the former


Exactly Jai. I can understand the silly commenst like "oh its so cute" & "wish I had one", etc. But when you try to prevent someone from making a mistake, in the interest of the animals, well .....


----------



## sammy1969

Well I am not surprised Col to be honest still waiting for a reply on my report but to be honest i dont think any one will reply to it at all.

Becca i hope you have fun today out and aobut and also enjoy looking at my babies artwork whe you get the chance.


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a nightly occurance! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly Jai. I can understand the silly commenst like "oh its so cute" & "wish I had one", etc. But when you try to prevent someone from making a mistake, in the interest of the animals, well .....


You don't get them for nice pointless comments i posted a nice comment on a chi thread to try the theory out. Nothing s was said, but when i told someone they were ridiculous advertising kittens as the perfect Easter prezzy i got a friendly reminder. To which i apologized for assuming the rfuk powers that be would be against advertising live animals as presents. Apparently a the op made an 'off the cuff remark ' in a bump rather than the original post , my comment was uncalled for, lol tickled me. Ah well never had an infraction or warning on here before new experiences and all that.finally a day off work these last seven days have just about worn me out.


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to tell you all yesterday, that I got an infraction for commenting on that 'teacup' Chihuahua stud thread in classifieds. Thanks Poxicator, thanks RFUK, its been a while since I've had an infraction. This is what happens when you try to educate stupid people & try to prevent people breeding unhealthy dogs. Oh well, never mind eh? :whistling2:


Thats a joke. 

TBF though if they post it in a general forum they should expect abuse (like the parrot one colin) to not expect discussion in the discussion section is a joke, but the classifieds should maybe be a no go area. but even then sometimes its hard to keep schtum lol. Worth an infraction though.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to tell you all yesterday, that I got an infraction for commenting on that 'teacup' Chihuahua stud thread in classifieds. Thanks Poxicator, thanks RFUK, its been a while since I've had an infraction. This is what happens when you try to educate stupid people & try to prevent people breeding unhealthy dogs. Oh well, never mind eh? :whistling2:


That's ridiculous!! I do wonder what the hell goes through the heads of some of the mods on here sometimes.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Sam...just looked through the pics of Glyn's artwork...OMG. Absolutely stunning, love it all! :mf_dribble: Particularly like the bleeding heart and pistols one which is really weird cos it's not usually the kind of thing that floats my boat, but it just weirdly drew me in. It would make a pretty awesome tattoo aswell! Lucky you having such a talented guy around! Makes me sad though that Eric hasn't done any artwork in a while, I'll have to see if I can find the sketchbook of his he gave me and put some pics up. His artwork, like him, is just plain weird though lol.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to tell you all yesterday, that I got an infraction for commenting on that 'teacup' Chihuahua stud thread in classifieds. Thanks Poxicator, thanks RFUK, its been a while since I've had an infraction. This is what happens when you try to educate stupid people & try to prevent people breeding unhealthy dogs. Oh well, never mind eh? :whistling2:


I got one for posting that animal shouldnt be given as presents on the kitten thread:whistling2: If they dont want comments maybe they should lock the threads and make people pm the sellers instead!!



Esarosa said:


> You don't get them for nice pointless comments i posted a nice comment on a chi thread to try the theory out. Nothing s was said, but when i told someone they were ridiculous advertising kittens as the perfect Easter prezzy i got a friendly reminder. To which i apologized for assuming the rfuk powers that be would be against advertising live animals as presents. Apparently a the op made an 'off the cuff remark ' in a bump rather than the original post , my comment was uncalled for, lol tickled me. Ah well never had an infraction or warning on here before new experiences and all that.finally a day off work these last seven days have just about worn me out.


Sounds like the one I got:lol2: My infraction is worth 1 point:whip: Well worth it though to have my say:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Sam...just looked through the pics of Glyn's artwork...OMG. Absolutely stunning, love it all! :mf_dribble: Particularly like the bleeding heart and pistols one which is really weird cos it's not usually the kind of thing that floats my boat, but it just weirdly drew me in. It would make a pretty awesome tattoo aswell! Lucky you having such a talented guy around! Makes me sad though that Eric hasn't done any artwork in a while, I'll have to see if I can find the sketchbook of his he gave me and put some pics up. His artwork, like him, is just plain weird though lol.


Glyn says you have to give him a boot up the backside lol coz if you leave it too long you have to go back to the beginning again as you have to relearn the process. GOd i have heard this lecture so often ow lol he is forever giving it to me as i gave up for about 7 years and now am having to go back to basics and relearn so much. Mind oyu did do a nice pencil drawing of a horse in full jump, have meant to put up the finished piece on here as Eileen and Shell were following it as it was being drawn lol but since then have done nothing at all so am now being nagged yet again. Will have to get pics of some of his up to date work including the incubus he has just completed as it is brilliant and also some of his colour work so you can see that too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ive had about 6 infractions since I joined RFUK, most for arguing with Fenny, but this is my second for posting in clasifieds. :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Ive had about 6 infractions since I joined RFUK, most for arguing with Fenny, but this is my second for posting in clasifieds. :devil:


Wouldnt catch me doing a thing like that :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Wouldnt catch me doing a thing like that :lol2:


Oh no, of course not! If you recieved an infraction, Im sure your mum would give you a punishment, maybe to clean the oven... 

:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh no, of course not! If you recieved an infraction, Im sure your mum would give you a punishment, maybe to clean the oven...
> 
> :whistling2:


Ovens are tricky things, you never know what you will find in them

small dogs and tortoise soup anyone?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Ovens are tricky things, you never know what you will find in them
> 
> small dogs and tortoise soup anyone?


True............ foot flavoured rice pudding anyone?


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> True............ foot flavoured rice pudding anyone?


after a main of yum yum piggy bum?


----------



## SaZzY

You two and your asbos are worth coming back to this forum for :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

SaZzY said:


> You two and your asbos are worth coming back to this forum for :lol2:


Sarah :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

SaZzY said:


> You two and your asbos are worth coming back to this forum for :lol2:


:lol2: Sarah, you should play in here more often :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: Sarah, you should play in here more often :2thumb:


She really should! too many nice people have left?


----------



## SaZzY

Certain "nice" people on here caused me to give up, I wonder do they still play out here :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

SaZzY said:


> Certain "nice" people on here caused me to give up, I wonder do they still play out here :whistling2:


Tell me who they were & I'll sort them out for you! :devil:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Tell me who they were & I'll sort them out for you! :devil:


and me:bash:


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> and me:bash:


 
and me :devil:


----------



## DavieB

Was thinking its nigh time I done the garden yesterday, got the weedkiller out same nice lawn feed and maybe some plants. 

Today I come home see how the burn marks from the dog pee and loads of dandelions that have flowered. Never going to have a nice lawn and Yuri and Goblin the iguana likes the dandelions too much to go killing them lol. 

Another cracking day up here. Not quite as hot as yesterday but still nice. Might cycle to work tomorrow.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Davie, I love gardening! But my front garden grows dandelions like nobodies business, which are great for feeding to my tortoises, so I try to make sure I can mow the grass but still have some access to the dandies.

My dad went in for his op today. My mum has been on tenterhooks all day waiting for news. He finally arrived on the ward after coming round from the 6 hour op at about 8:30pm. The nurse said he had been chatting, but he should be dead to the world soon.


----------



## DavieB

My garden grows them round the edges which is a bonus, flaming dug has started eating them because he has saw the iggy eating them....


----------



## Shell195

My Uromastxy lizard adores dandies, I cant believe hes 13 years old:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone well as some of oyu know i have had some bad news from the hospital today. I have jsut been diagnosed with retinopathy after a rountine test for it. Last year I was all clear this year it is there and means I am slowly going blind. Apparently it affects everyone differently so it could take years or months dependant on the severity of it. It seems I just cant catch a break healthwise at the moment and I wonder what the next thingis going to be, so after a good cry I have picked myself up and brushed myself off and am now thinking f**k it if i am going to go blind i am going to enoy everything i get to see in the meantime and make the most of every day I have my sight intact.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I'm no good with gardening, tend to kill things off if anyone lets me near a live plant =/ Thankfully at the moment I only have a yard though and concrete is seemingly hard to kill off :lol2: My Grandad recently got so sick of the dandelions in the back garden at theirs, he had the whole thing paved over...he REALLY hates dandelions lol!!

Sam, it's a horrible thing to have been diagnosed with, but as I said on fb my friend progressed incredibly slowly so I hope you are the same and medicine is progressing everyday, so you never know maybe there's a cure on the near horizon with any luck! It's a good attitude to have though, making the most of everyday, and if you are down and need a rant you know you only have to come here lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone well as some of oyu know i have had some bad news from the hospital today. I have jsut been diagnosed with retinopathy after a rountine test for it. Last year I was all clear this year it is there and means I am slowly going blind. Apparently it affects everyone differently so it could take years or months dependant on the severity of it. It seems I just cant catch a break healthwise at the moment and I wonder what the next thingis going to be, so after a good cry I have picked myself up and brushed myself off and am now thinking f**k it if i am going to go blind i am going to enoy everything i get to see in the meantime and make the most of every day I have my sight intact.


 
My mum has that Sam, she like you has everything in the world wrong with her and her eye sight has gotten bad over the years but she can still manage herself.

Its just one of those things but ((hugs)) its a good outlook to take.


----------



## DavieB

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone well as some of oyu know i have had some bad news from the hospital today. I have jsut been diagnosed with retinopathy after a rountine test for it. Last year I was all clear this year it is there and means I am slowly going blind. Apparently it affects everyone differently so it could take years or months dependant on the severity of it. It seems I just cant catch a break healthwise at the moment and I wonder what the next thingis going to be, so after a good cry I have picked myself up and brushed myself off and am now thinking f**k it if i am going to go blind i am going to enoy everything i get to see in the meantime and make the most of every day I have my sight intact.


Sammy thats horrible, is it both eyes then? Hopefully you get a few decades. Just look after it, everything that can negatively affect it has to gois there anything you can do to slow it down or avoid to help it? Chemicals, pollen etc?


----------



## sammy1969

Thank oyu every one for you best wishes BEcaa you made my day when you said it could take years as I too hope it is going to take that long and Salazare thank you too for saying how it has affected your mum to. I have it in both eyes Davie and all i can do is try and keep my diabeties ndercontrol as well as my cholestrol and blood pressure and hope it doesnt go too fast.


----------



## _jake_

I'm very sorry to hear of your unfortunate news! I hope you can one day start to accept the illness and like you said just take every day as an adventure. Hopefully you wont have to start training Mysty and Storm to be sight dogs for a few decades! :lol:


----------



## sammy1969

Thank you Jake oyu always make me smile with oyur comments as you see the brighter side of everythng. I have accepted it already i suppose as i went and had a good cry and decided if it is gong to happen i am going to enjoy every day to its utmost till my sight has gone and i too hope it will take a couple of decades before it happens completely. It wont be Mysty or Storm hun they re both over 11 years old so doubt they will behere unless tey break every record in the book lol.
I have the attitude that my life sucks so i just as well eat more lemons and become a real sour puss lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sam, very sorry to hear about what the docs said. It must be awful to be told that. But I agree, your outlook is the best way to be. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you Jake oyu always make me smile with oyur comments as you see the brighter side of everythng. I have accepted it already i suppose as i went and had a good cry and decided if it is gong to happen i am going to enjoy every day to its utmost till my sight has gone and i too hope it will take a couple of decades before it happens completely. It wont be Mysty or Storm hun they re both over 11 years old so doubt they will behere unless tey break every record in the book lol.
> I have the attitude that my life sucks so i just as well eat more lemons and become a real sour puss lmao


*hug* what a bombshell


----------



## sammy1969

Thankyou hun it was one hell of a shock especially when you dont really know what it is. So spent afternoon trying to find out about it got alot of conflictng info as always on the internet but basically found out that my retinas are detierorating due to the diabeties and that thereis no real treatment without serious risk of loosing your sght anyway and that as pointed out on here it can take years for me to go completely blnd or only a couple depending on how my body reacts to it and how well i can keep my diabeties under control which at the moment it isnt and they need to change my meds to an insulin substitute had an appoint for yesyterday but my diabetic nurse cancelled it as she had to go home


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thankyou hun it was one hell of a shock especially when you dont really know what it is. So spent afternoon trying to find out about it got alot of conflictng info as always on the internet but basically found out that my retinas are detierorating due to the diabeties and that thereis no real treatment without serious risk of loosing your sght anyway and that as pointed out on here it can take years for me to go completely blnd or only a couple depending on how my body reacts to it and how well i can keep my diabeties under control which at the moment it isnt and they need to change my meds to an insulin substitute had an appoint for yesyterday but my diabetic nurse cancelled it as she had to go home


hopefully with management it can be slowed...also i have to say im not meaning to pick your food to bits :blush: if im coming across as brusque i apologise, im trying to halp :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hun you arent coming across as abrupt at all lol just another thing we will debate lol and I know you are trying to help and yo have been usng mixes and keeping rats n this time frame longer than me and so much has changed since i last kept and i love your imput it keeps my brain going which i need believe me lol.
And fingers acrossed it will take years


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hun you arent coming across as abrupt at all lol just another thing we will debate lol and I know you are trying to help and yo have been usng mixes and keeping rats n this time frame longer than me and so much has changed since i last kept and i love your imput it keeps my brain going which i need believe me lol.
> And fingers acrossed it will take years


oh good  i know a lot of it was in red but theres only a little i would change and thats just my opinion really, i have been using wheat heavy mix for a while and my rats are doing pretty well but i want to change it incase they could do even better 

and your brain is fine for someone who was born in 1672 :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I know hun it is a miracle if oyu ask me as at my age i am sure i am supposed to be in a home somewhere regaling the youngsters of around 100 with all the stories of my mispent youth lol.
I must admit I am not happy with the mix i have been feeding the rodents as i am not sure it is the best mx for them so your input is helping as i didnt know what i needed to change to give them more variety it is lke the fresh i amnot sure if i have that right either lol but you seem to like it so i cant be doing too much wrong ont hat front lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> I know hun it is a miracle if oyu ask me as at my age i am sure i am supposed to be in a home somewhere regaling the youngsters of around 100 with all the stories of my mispent youth lol.
> I must admit I am not happy with the mix i have been feeding the rodents as i am not sure it is the best mx for them so your input is helping as i didnt know what i needed to change to give them more variety it is lke the fresh i amnot sure if i have that right either lol but you seem to like it so i cant be doing too much wrong ont hat front lol


no worries hun, all i will ever do is help, i just worry about upsetting people :blush: you know me 

but its a well varied mix, the protein will be good for youngsters and the mum while she was nursing, there is stuff for enrichment, etc. spoilt rattys  

you will have to try them with walnuts, watch them play rugby:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Alby says thankyou for everyones support on facebook etc she has came a long way since she came here and is doing really good.
Date on camera is still not right, I just can't figure it out! LOL.


----------



## sammy1969

Rugby lol? this sounds intersting lol as have shaws jirds who box lol. You should know by now i would tell you striaght off if you had upset me but i know oyu dont like upsetting ppl.


----------



## sammy1969

Wow he is lookng really good i do love iggys but know i cant keep one as dont have the room lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Rugby lol? this sounds intersting lol as have shaws jirds who box lol. You should know by now i would tell you striaght off if you had upset me but i know oyu dont like upsetting ppl.


awwww i really dont lol 
yeah, each rat will decide its their nut so a light squabble will likely occur. will take them a while to open it will keep them busy


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Alby says thankyou for everyones support on facebook etc she has came a long way since she came here and is doing really good.
> Date on camera is still not right, I just can't figure it out! LOL.
> image
> 
> image


She is awesome  I love the greenness:flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> She is awesome  I love the greenness:flrt:


 
Thanks hun  she should really be showing her adult colours now? but she isn't, it must be something to do with the sunshine she is being exposed too.:gasp: 

It is the only thing I can think of. :no1:


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks hun  she should really be showing her adult colours now? but she isn't, it must be something to do with the sunshine she is being exposed too.:gasp:
> 
> It is the only thing I can think of. :no1:


is that not her adult colours then? (knows nothng about iggys)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> is that not her adult colours then? (knows nothng about iggys)


 
No hun, as they age they go a duller and darker green sometimes with rusty orange tinges, it varies on what area iguana they are and what colour shade green they go too but it is mostly the same.

The babies colours juvies are always brighter than the adults


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No hun, as they age they go a duller and darker green sometimes with rusty orange tinges, it varies on what area iguana they are and what colour shade green they go too but it is mostly the same.
> 
> The babies colours juvies are always brighter than the adults


thats a shame, i hope she stays radioactive green :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> Wow he is lookng really good i do love iggys but know i cant keep one as dont have the room lol


Thanks Sammi : victory: I am very lucky to have her 



ami_j said:


> thats a shame, i hope she stays radioactive green :lol2:


Yeah me too hun, I know a keeper in south africa where they get alot of sun all year around, he has free roam and an outdoor cage leading from his room! and he is around 5 years now and looks just the colour he was the day he was born!

It has to be the sunlight, because everything else she does we do over here and all we see is dull green iggs lol.

Here is the best example of a mature female, roughly about the same age as Alby.
weiblicher Leguan - female iguana | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
possibly add on a few more months but if this weather holds out? who knows eh?


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks Sammi : victory: I am very lucky to have her
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me too hun, I know a keeper in south africa where they get alot of sun all year around, he has free roam and an outdoor cage leading from his room! and he is around 5 years now and looks just the colour he was the day he was born!
> 
> It has to be the sunlight, because everything else she does we do over here and all we see is dull green iggs lol.
> 
> Here is the best example of a mature female, roughly about the same age as Alby.
> weiblicher Leguan - female iguana | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> give or take a few months.


that one is still pretty  

i love their skin how its got like dark bits between the scales its pretty


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> that one is still pretty
> 
> i love their skin how its got like dark bits between the scales its pretty


 
They are stunning and beautiful animals, all individual with awesome personalities, even the defensive ones can display something impressive:mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> They are stunning and beautiful animals, all individual with awesome personalities, even the defensive ones can display something impressive:mf_dribble:


they really sound it hun


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> they really sound it hun


 
I want some rats and a cage! anyone selling one in stoke on trent?


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I want some rats and a cage! anyone selling one in stoke on trent?


i dont know of anyone, any on here near you? i know you like your rescues 
Fancy Rats • View forum - Rats needing new homes

i can help with cages if you decide to get some and have a number in mind


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> i dont know of anyone, any on here near you? i know you like your rescues
> Fancy Rats • View forum - Rats needing new homes
> 
> i can help with cages if you decide to get some and have a number in mind


 
I just checked  theres none in the midlands but I wouldn't mind adopting ones that hadn't had a good start in life.

Cages how would you get them to me?  and I would probs just go for 2


----------



## sammy1969

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I want some rats and a cage! anyone selling one in stoke on trent?


do oyu have fb as there is a page on there run by oldetyme on here and they have rats for sale on there hun not sure of areas but i think there may be some or try gumtree hun they have them on there quite often. 

A iggy was my first reptile ever he was called Mr xmas and came to live with me from my brother who helped me with his upkeep and taught me everything i needed to know lol he was only a youngster and his adults were beating him up hence why he came to me. 
I had 3 lovely years with him but then when he reached maturity he decided i was fair game once every 4 weeks lol sohe went back to my brother lol. I dd love him though and he had the most lovely character too up tillthen lol.


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I just checked  theres none in the midlands but I wouldn't mind adopting ones that hadn't had a good start in life.
> 
> Cages how would you get them to me?  and I would probs just go for 2


i mean i can help you find a good cage  

two is good, i tend to recommend three so that you arent left with a lone rat if one dies and they have a different dynamic too

Furet Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home 

this fits up to 4 so three would give them that extra space...probably be able to pick one up cheaper than this

also jenny kd, critter 2 springs to mind atm but its late lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> do oyu have fb as there is a page on there run by oldetyme on here and they have rats for sale on there hun not sure of areas but i think there may be some or try gumtree hun they have them on there quite often.
> 
> A iggy was my first reptile ever he was called Mr xmas and came to live with me from my brother who helped me with his upkeep and taught me everything i needed to know lol he was only a youngster and his adults were beating him up hence why he came to me.
> I had 3 lovely years with him but then when he reached maturity he decided i was fair game once every 4 weeks lol sohe went back to my brother lol. I dd love him though and he had the most lovely character too up tillthen lol.


 
Thing is I was really looking into adopting a pair to be honest, our pet shop sells them but I try to support other people where possible because it is me giving something back to the community too so I will check it out too 

Iguanas are not for everyone and they are very smart! they learn over time exacly where to hit you and where gets the best reactions out of you, we have had a fair amount come here, usually in bad condition or they just were too defensive or too big..

3 stayed as pets due to their special care, the rest stayed for a while and were eventually rehomed.

I have lost count how many times an iguana has managed to free itself from a restraint and slam its jaws down on my hand while administering a medcine or one has leapt of its perch in breeding season and tried to bite my face off and in reaction putting my hands up ended up with that chomped instead (I still have the scars to prove it) lol, this usually sends me to [email protected] for stitches lol.

They are so strong you just would not think it sometimes.

If peeps want a soft cuddly pet then a cat is usually best suited haha.
If you own one of these you have to expect to at least get bitten, whiped and deathrolled (even the tamest can be like that at a certain time of the year) when taming or doing daily maintenance, and sadly they are not easily homed because of that.

They are very proud animals, and that is just the way they think. 
I absaloutely love them but I sometimes question whether or not they should have even been in the trade in the first place.

The amount of responsible keepers definately does not outweigh the bad that happens to them.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> i mean i can help you find a good cage
> 
> two is good, i tend to recommend three so that you arent left with a lone rat if one dies and they have a different dynamic too
> 
> Furet Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home
> 
> this fits up to 4 so three would give them that extra space...probably be able to pick one up cheaper than this
> 
> also jenny kd, critter 2 springs to mind atm but its late lol


That is freaking awesome! 
and ha mine wont die knowing my own luck! they will outlive me LOL! they will live ontil they are 99 :whistling2: I jest of course but it would be nice if they did


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> That is freaking awesome!
> and ha mine wont die knowing my own luck! they will outlive me LOL! they will live ontil they are 99 :whistling2: I jest of course but it would be nice if they did


it really would, for small animals they really get under your skin. that site i linked you too, if you decided to get rats, it might be worth joining and putting a wanted note for a cage, once you settle on the perfect one for you

this is my girls cage

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/824814-rat-chat.html#post9771916


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ami_j said:


> it really would, for small animals they really get under your skin. that site i linked you too, if you decided to get rats, it might be worth joining and putting a wanted note for a cage, once you settle on the perfect one for you
> 
> this is my girls cage
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/824814-rat-chat.html#post9771916


 
Thanks hun! our new house will be ready in 6 weeks time  so I could just start preparing everything in the mean time, bit by bit so to speak.
It has been a long time since I kept anything furry, I used to keep lots of rabbits but that was then lol.

The cagys look awesome well done! lots of enrichment in there too, they must love it!.
:notworthy:


----------



## ami_j

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks hun! our new house will be ready in 6 weeks time  so I could just start preparing everything in the mean time, bit by bit so to speak.
> It has been a long time since I kept anything furry, I used to keep lots of rabbits but that was then lol.
> 
> The cagys look awesome well done! lots of enrichment in there too, they must love it!.
> :notworthy:


thank you  I put alot of thought into it , and they seem to
that gives you lots of time to look around and decide what cage you like, i would avoid the jenny , the jenny kd is meant to be better..the freddy might meet your needs and is a good cage..


----------



## sammy1969

Sal i know what oyu mean when it comes to iggys I have had a few come through here since Mr xmas. One a female we nick named bitch came to me in a horrendous state and she detested men completely. At frist i couldnt even go nto her viv without being whpped and attacked but we soon realised it was because she couldnt see anyone approaching and this scared her to death which made me wonder just what she had been through. Once this problem was solved and she had a clear view of whomever was approaching she would just puff up when went in to her viv. If any male went near to he viv though she would launch at them through the glass and actually broke one of her doors due to sheer force and speed. Slowly she came round to me going n to the viv and being stroked and from there i worked my way up to handlng her n the viv and then out of her viv.Etc and also at the same time i got men to come round and feed her byhand etc so that she realised they werent all bad and within six months she was hand tame for everyone. HOw did I get her well she was found wandering the streets in Porten and taken to the pet centre there and none of the staff could get near her so when I went to get some bits and pieces with my brother she came home with us and as he had iggys already i got to take her home with me lol After a year of rehab she went onto a new home with the provso any probs and she came back to me but instead they homed her on saying I had mistreated her which was a shock as she had been vet checked before she left me and was given a clean bill of health.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awww your Iggy is so cute!!! :flrt: Always admired these lizards, so beautiful and have such characters! 







ami_j said:


> thank you  I put alot of thought into it , and they seem to
> that gives you lots of time to look around and decide what cage you like, i would avoid the jenny , the jenny kd is meant to be better..the freddy might meet your needs and is a good cage..


Personally I'd avoid the Jenny kd aswell as the normal jenny, they are supposed to have "improved" the door issue but imo the doors are still too small and piddly and you can't reach most areas of the cage unless you have super long arms  Plus to me it felt pretty flimsy and generally poor quality compared to some of the cages you can get now  I used to have a Freddy I kept 2 rattie boys in and I liked that cage, nice big doors so easy access, easy to clean and there was plenty of space for toys and hammocks and things. Are they still making them though? Haven't seen any around for a while, although the second freddy I owned I picked up second hand for a tenner, bargain!


----------



## ami_j

oh is it? i heard it was better, shame they didnt learn from the flaws of the jenny. i remember someone swapping me a jenny for a critter cage i had and i was so happy then i got it and detested it. i love my explorer to bits :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

What is it with shops and services these days? I had to oreder a new bed from Brighthouse due to the one i had kept breakng so after a week of faffing about by the shop today the new bed arrived infact it has just arrived and been set up by the delivery men. What got me was when they tried to put the old mattress back on the new bed. I quickly grabbed my catalogue and pulled them on it only to be told that the only mattress they had on the van was one they beleived to go back. I turned to the relevant page n the catalogue and showed them that I was infact due a new mattress which was included in the price. They showed me the mattress on the van and it looked like someone had stood it in a puddle of mud and was badly stained so refused to accept it fullstop. The delvery frver has now had to phone the shop to find out what is going to be done and I am left with a new base and old mattress tlll they get me a new one which has to come form the manufacturer so how long will have to wait is no ones business. Do ppl not check these things before they are despatched? I am so ssiped off rightnow nothing is going right yet agian and to top it all I lost one of my hammys Mythril last night who was jsut over 3 years which has upset me as had had him since the day he was born. 
Rant over lol sorry.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> Sal i know what oyu mean when it comes to iggys I have had a few come through here since Mr xmas. One a female we nick named bitch came to me in a horrendous state and she detested men completely. At frist i couldnt even go nto her viv without being whpped and attacked but we soon realised it was because she couldnt see anyone approaching and this scared her to death which made me wonder just what she had been through. Once this problem was solved and she had a clear view of whomever was approaching she would just puff up when went in to her viv. If any male went near to he viv though she would launch at them through the glass and actually broke one of her doors due to sheer force and speed. Slowly she came round to me going n to the viv and being stroked and from there i worked my way up to handlng her n the viv and then out of her viv.Etc and also at the same time i got men to come round and feed her byhand etc so that she realised they werent all bad and within six months she was hand tame for everyone. HOw did I get her well she was found wandering the streets in Porten and taken to the pet centre there and none of the staff could get near her so when I went to get some bits and pieces with my brother she came home with us and as he had iggys already i got to take her home with me lol After a year of rehab she went onto a new home with the provso any probs and she came back to me but instead they homed her on saying I had mistreated her which was a shock as she had been vet checked before she left me and was given a clean bill of health.


You will be suprised Sammi just how many iguanas are labelled as "mistreated" because of their natural behaviors, we get it in the lizard section all the time.

"oh I think he has been mistreated etc" welll.... perhaps but everything your describing sounds perfectly normal! LOL.:whistling2:

Iguanas are not fluffy kittens so I wouldn't dwell on it, because anyone who knows anything often knows these from iguana "basics" all that 10 minutes reading can tell you they are proud animals and in the wild they would more often than not try to run away from you than actually confront you, it is captivity when they are cornerd and space is limited (even in the largest setups) they display defensive behavior alot of the time, quite frankly after seeing mbd iguanas, animals burned, malnourished, dehydrated etc etc I can't be botherd sometimes with peeps thinking an animal has been mistreated because of their behavior and what they are! just because it doesn't fit their standards of tame and well looked after compared to the likes of a bearded dragon?

At the end of the day if they had seen any real case of neglect they might see where I am comming from and the likes of other people who have rescued or adopted.

You will be suprised at just how many people are quick to anathromorphise and conclude something based on assertation because they have little or no understanding of, and the next thing we know everyone is doing things crazy based on that assertation.

I aint botherd, thats the harsh truth, but I wont stress myself out over an iguana whipping and biting someone thinking it has been neglected lol.



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Awww your Iggy is so cute!!! :flrt: Always admired these lizards, so beautiful and have such characters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'd avoid the Jenny kd aswell as the normal jenny, they are supposed to have "improved" the door issue but imo the doors are still too small and piddly and you can't reach most areas of the cage unless you have super long arms  Plus to me it felt pretty flimsy and generally poor quality compared to some of the cages you can get now  I used to have a Freddy I kept 2 rattie boys in and I liked that cage, nice big doors so easy access, easy to clean and there was plenty of space for toys and hammocks and things. Are they still making them though? Haven't seen any around for a while, although the second freddy I owned I picked up second hand for a tenner, bargain!


 
Thanks Everyone :no1: and thanks for the comments.


----------



## sammy1969

Oh bitch came to me with necorsis of the tail one broken toe covered i mites she had mbd and i was told she was male lol when it was very clear it was female lol no femural pores or anything to say she was male lol and that was from the shop lol she also had mouth rot and alot of retained shedding on broken spines.She never actually bit anyone in her time with me but her natural instincts were intact lol and she had no real idea what salad was or what she do with it lol and to top it all she had an abcess on her right eye , and when she left she was in tip top condition if I had the room she would of stayed but just couldnt do it as I just didnt have the space and i knew it was not fair on her at all and her needs came first.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> Oh bitch came to me with necorsis of the tail one broken toe covered i mites she had mbd and i was told she was male lol when it was very clear it was female lol no femural pores or anything to say she was male lol and that was from the shop lol she also had mouth rot and alot of retained shedding on broken spines.She never actually bit anyone in her time with me but her natural instincts were intact lol and she had no real idea what salad was or what she do with it lol and to top it all she had an abcess on her right eye , and when she left she was in tip top condition if I had the room she would of stayed but just couldnt do it as I just didnt have the space and i knew it was not fair on her at all and her needs came first.


 
awwww bless her  that sounds so awful.


----------



## sammy1969

It was Sal she was up and down to the vets constantly for treatment for the first few weeks and she hated the vet lol as he was male and i ended up with a lovely tail whip mark across my face at one stage lol due to her protests, but the money spent was well worth it in the end as she did tame down lovely and to then when i found out that she had been sold on that I was the one who had mistreated her after footing a £1,000+ vets bill did not make me a happy chappess lol but still that wasnt the thing that annoyed me the most it was the fact that i made the proviso that if their circumstancs changed she was to come back to me as i know alot end up in rescues or with ppl who have no idea what they are doing and i didnt want her to end up just another statistic and i knew ppl who would take her on and give her a forever home.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> It was Sal she was up and down to the vets constantly for treatment for the first few weeks and she hated the vet lol as he was male and i ended up with a lovely tail whip mark across my face at one stage lol due to her protests, but the money spent was well worth it in the end as she did tame down lovely and to then when i found out that she had been sold on that I was the one who had mistreated her after footing a £1,000+ vets bill did not make me a happy chappess lol but still that wasnt the thing that annoyed me the most it was the fact that i made the proviso that if their circumstancs changed she was to come back to me as i know alot end up in rescues or with ppl who have no idea what they are doing and i didnt want her to end up just another statistic and i knew ppl who would take her on and give her a forever home.


 
It's awful when that happens.
We often lean into heavy questions on diets, and enclosures etc before we rehomed any, its not the first time we have turned people away and then got a (load of abuse hurled at us because of it) but at the end of the day I don't actually care, if they fail to meet basic needs they just dont go anywhere.
But the majority of them did get awesome homes!

We have rehomed iguanas and other animals and then found out they were being kept inproper so I think its always best to lean into those questions, and if they really really wanted to help them then they will know where we are comming from when we do but if they go all defensive etc you just kinda easily pick up on it.

Fortunately we have a good relationship with our vet and we know a little of herbal medcines etc, but others are just not so lucky.

We just have to hope in those cases that the person who takes the aniamls has the right idea.

Rescues iguans are not as common as what they were a few years ago, the reason we still hear about it is because of the USA, bigger country means more rescue cases some rescues I am in touch with havent seen an igunaa for some years now, but there are probibly only a handful of rescues in the whole of the UK who have even seen an iguana this last few years, its a good thing really because it shows more people have began to research at the very least something basic.


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit I did ask alot of questions and even went and vetted the home in question so i thought she was onto a winner couldnt beleive it when I found out they had rehomed her on. I had actually turned down about half a dozen ppl who had said they wanted her as they knew sweet fa lol on their up keep and no way was I letting her go just anywhere lol she held a soft spot in my heart.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> I must admit I did ask alot of questions and even went and vetted the home in question so i thought she was onto a winner couldnt beleive it when I found out they had rehomed her on. I had actually turned down about half a dozen ppl who had said they wanted her as they knew sweet fa lol on their up keep and no way was I letting her go just anywhere lol she held a soft spot in my heart.


 
Yeah, at the minute I am after a healthy male iguana, moreso for education and to get him and alby out and about, but that will come at a much later time.

I wont take rescue ones out for a few reasons, they are often in bad condition and don't get the message across as effectively unless your comparing a healthy one and a neglecte to show what can happen etc.

At the minute though I just want to focus on her and I will think about a male after I move.


----------



## sammy1969

yeah i can understand your point on that one i mean once oyu are settled i the new place yo will hav ethe time more readily available to spend with them and at least oyu are sensible about it al which alot of ppl arent


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> Thank you Jake oyu always make me smile with oyur comments as you see the brighter side of everythng.


Aww that's good! I do try: victory:



> I have accepted it already i suppose as i went and had a good cry and decided if it is gong to happen i am going to enjoy every day to its utmost till my sight has gone and i too hope it will take a couple of decades before it happens completely. It wont be Mysty or Storm hun they re both over 11 years old so doubt they will behere unless tey break every record in the book lol.
> I have the attitude that my life sucks so i just as well eat more lemons and become a real sour puss lmao


I forgot that they were pretty old, sorry. But on the bright side (again) you can get a cute ass Golden Retriever! And please, please get one that they train to take your socks off for you, I really want a dog to pull of my socks. You know, just because, how fecking awesome would that be?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Aww that's good! I do try: victory:
> 
> I forgot that they were pretty old, sorry. But on the bright side (again) you can get a cute ass Golden Retriever! And please, please get one that they train to take your socks off for you, I really want a dog to pull of my socks. You know, just because, how fecking awesome would that be?


Really? You can get ones that take socks off for you? That's awesome!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Really? You can get ones that take socks off for you? That's awesome!! :mf_dribble:


I think if you're in a wheelchair yes! Saw it on a documentary once:2thumb:

And if you haven't got a wheelchair Sammy, I am not telling you to lie to the appropriate authorities so you can get a sock relieving labrador, because that would just be irresponsible:whistling2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> I think if you're in a wheelchair yes! Saw it on a documentary once:2thumb:
> 
> And if you haven't got a wheelchair Sammy, I am not telling you to lie to the appropriate authorities so you can get a sock relieving labrador, because that would just be irresponsible:whistling2:


Wow that's pretty cool, amazing what they can teach dogs to do! Now if only they could be taught to make coffee...


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Wow that's pretty cool, amazing what they can teach dogs to do! Now if only they could be taught to make coffee...


Tea, milk and One sweetener, THEN I'd be impressed.


----------



## ami_j

i just want my dog to stop eating out of the bin :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> i just want my dog to stop eating out of the bin :lol2:


Then we have reality.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Then we have reality.


:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Any news on Eileen yet?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Tea, milk and One sweetener, THEN I'd be impressed.


I would never trust anyone/anything else to make my tea, except my Gran as she makes awesome brews  Though being a Northerner I'm naturally rather fussy about my tea lol.



ami_j said:


> i just want my dog to stop eating out of the bin :lol2:


Just think of it as a live four-legged recycling bin?


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I would never trust anyone/anything else to make my tea, except my Gran as she makes awesome brews  Though being a Northerner I'm naturally rather fussy about my tea lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of it as a live four-legged recycling bin?


I would if it didnt make him sick :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I would never trust anyone/anything else to make my tea, except my Gran as she makes awesome brews  Though being a Northerner I'm naturally rather fussy about my tea lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of it as a live four-legged recycling bin?


Yorkshire Tea is it?:lol2:
I love tea. I hate coffee. I also rather enjoy a nice cool coke with ice and lemon and lime - which, I am sipping away nicely on at this actual moment.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Yorkshire Tea is it?:lol2:
> I love tea. I hate coffee. I also rather enjoy a nice cool coke with ice and lemon and lime - which, I am sipping away nicely on at this actual moment.


what did you think of skins jakey?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Yorkshire Tea is it?:lol2:
> I love tea. I hate coffee. I also rather enjoy a nice cool coke with ice and lemon and lime - which, I am sipping away nicely on at this actual moment.


Pfft Yorkshire tea?!! Bloody Lancashire tea for me thank you!! :lol2: Or Tetleys, occasionally Earl Grey, everything else tastes like crap. Now all that drink is missing is a bit of rum lol. I couldn't have got through my two degrees without coffee...and I have a sneaky suspicion it'll feature a great deal during my PhD too :lol2: Unfortunately it also means a lot of sleepless twitchy nights and a great deal of toilet trips


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> what did you think of skins jakey?


A-ma-zing!
Though I'm pretty pissed that you didn't see more about Nick tbh, he's my favorite character. And the ending was the best yet, the pictures on the wall were great too! Finally Franky can be happy.:2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> I would if it didnt make him sick :lol2:


Good point lol, if only they had iron stomachs instead of just thinking they do lol


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> A-ma-zing!
> Though I'm pretty pissed that you didn't see more about Nick tbh, he's my favorite character. And the ending was the best yet, the pictures on the wall were great too! Finally Franky can be happy.:2thumb:


it was a great ending...i hated how people are like oh rich said bye to the camera...i think he was saying bye to grace


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Pfft Yorkshire tea?!! Bloody Lancashire tea for me thank you!! :lol2: Or Tetleys, occasionally Earl Grey, everything else tastes like crap. Now all that drink is missing is a bit of rum lol. I couldn't have got through my two degrees without coffee...and I have a sneaky suspicion it'll feature a great deal during my PhD too :lol2: Unfortunately it also means a lot of sleepless twitchy nights and a great deal of toilet trips


Didn't you know? To us southerners everyone from the north is from Yorkshite, sorry shire.:lol2:
I bet you're gonna need a few batches of coffee when you add up your fees for both degrees and your PhD's. (My name is MC Jayke).


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> it was a great ending...i hated how people are like oh rich said bye to the camera...i think he was saying bye to grace


I thought that was pretty obvious it was too grace! I mean, they do know that they're actors and don't just have cameras following people around?:lol2:

We don't par-take in such disgusting acts down here in Bristol...:whistling2: All false I tell thee!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I thought that was pretty obvious it was too grace! I mean, they do know that they're actors and don't just have cameras following people around?:lol2:
> 
> We don't par-take in such disgusting acts down here in Bristol...:whistling2: All false I tell thee!


yeah , why would they suddenly break the 4th wall and be all bye series is over :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> yeah , why would they suddenly break the 4th wall and be all bye series is over :lol2:


Yeah! thought it was pretty sweet though, I was expecting a episode where he goes mad from seemingly not grieving like the rest, but I guess that's the way he is. I heard someone say they think he knows she's still alive and her dad payed to keep her in Sweden or where ever it was they went to hospital to. Some people just think into things waaaaay too much:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Yeah! thought it was pretty sweet though, I was expecting a episode where he goes mad from seemingly not grieving like the rest, but I guess that's the way he is. I heard someone say they think he knows she's still alive and her dad payed to keep her in Sweden or where ever it was they went to hospital to. Some people just think into things waaaaay too much:lol2:


nah if he thought she was alive he wouldnt of stopped til he found her...the one where he found out she was dead was very touching and the end was so sad


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Didn't you know? To us southerners everyone from the north is from Yorkshite, sorry shire.:lol2:
> I bet you're gonna need a few batches of coffee when you add up your fees for both degrees and your PhD's. (My name is MC Jayke).


Haha normally every Southerner I speak to assumes as I'm from the North, I must be from Manchester, evidently there is a second type who thinks we're all from Yorkshite lol 

Thankfully I only have to pay back the fees for my first degree as my Masters and PhD were/are both funded by outside companies, so I have no fees to pay back, they even pay me a wage too, sweeeet  but still in about £25,000 debt at the moment from the first one, which will only increase with interest each year, think I need something stronger than coffee lol


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Haha normally every Southerner I speak to assumes as I'm from the North, I must be from Manchester, evidently there is a second type who thinks we're all from Yorkshite lol
> 
> Thankfully I only have to pay back the fees for my first degree as my Masters and PhD were/are both funded by outside companies, so I have no fees to pay back, they even pay me a wage too, sweeeet  but still in about £25,000 debt at the moment from the first one, which will only increase with interest each year, think I need something stronger than coffee lol


and what is wrong with yorkshire?:whistling2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> and what is wrong with yorkshire?:whistling2:



Haha nothing  But being from Lancashire, I must of course assume Lancashire is awesome and everyone else is rubbish :lol2: Especially those southerners...:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> nah if he thought she was alive he wouldnt of stopped til he found her...the one where he found out she was dead was very touching and the end was so sad


It was! Bless him. I would be gutted if she was my GF too! Lesbian kiss - last episode FTW:lol2:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Haha normally every Southerner I speak to assumes as I'm from the North, I must be from Manchester, evidently there is a second type who thinks we're all from Yorkshite lol
> 
> Thankfully I only have to pay back the fees for my first degree as my Masters and PhD were/are both funded by outside companies, so I have no fees to pay back, they even pay me a wage too, sweeeet  but still in about £25,000 debt at the moment from the first one, which will only increase with interest each year, think I need something stronger than coffee lol


Strange, must just be me then!:lol2:
Thank god you went before the £9,000 a year: victory:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> It was! Bless him. I would be gutted if she was my GF too! Lesbian kiss - last episode FTW:lol2:
> 
> 
> Strange, must just be me then!:lol2:
> Thank god you went before the £9,000 a year: victory:


I know, I dread to think what kind of debt I'd be in if I'd had to pay that much! :gasp: Still can't believe they trebled the fees, I mean you expect a yearly increase but not that bloody much.


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Haha nothing  But being from Lancashire, I must of course assume Lancashire is awesome and everyone else is rubbish :lol2: Especially those southerners...:whistling2:


I'll have you know the South-west is the best part of the Britian that is Great in the Kingdom of United!

We have blue seas, pasties, beeches, Skins, Casualty and Being Human is filmed in Bristol, so basically epic win. And Caroline Quentin made a documentary on Cornwall, so, meh!:no1:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I know, I dread to think what kind of debt I'd be in if I'd had to pay that much! :gasp: Still can't believe they trebled the fees, I mean you expect a yearly increase but not that bloody much.


I'm alright tbh, as I have a single parent under the limit I'd get a lot of bursaries and stuff! So it's not too bad, and you don't have to pay until you earn over £13k I think:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Haha nothing  But being from Lancashire, I must of course assume Lancashire is awesome and everyone else is rubbish :lol2: Especially those southerners...:whistling2:


:rotfl:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I'll have you know the South-west is the best part of the Britian that is Great in the Kingdom of United!
> 
> We have blue seas, pasties, beeches, Skins, Casualty and Being Human is filmed in Bristol, so basically epic win. And Caroline Quentin made a documentary on Cornwall, so, meh!:no1:


being human is filmed in wales now i think


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> I'll have you know the South-west is the best part of the Britian that is Great in the Kingdom of United!
> 
> We have blue seas, pasties, beeches, Skins, Casualty and Being Human is filmed in Bristol, so basically epic win. And Caroline Quentin made a documentary on Cornwall, so, meh!:no1:


Well we have cumberland sausages and copious amounts of sheep, what could possibly be more awesome than that? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



_jake_ said:


> I'm alright tbh, as I have a single parent under the limit I'd get a lot of bursaries and stuff! So it's not too bad, and you don't have to pay until you earn over £13k I think:2thumb:


Yeh I had the full works bursary and grant wise, trust me, it doesn't go as far as you want it too, and Liverpool is probably the cheapest place in the country for student rental prices  You have to earn over 15k to start paying back, unless they changed that too... :S Thought hope not as that means I have to start paying them back sooner, eeeps


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> being human is filmed in wales now i think


Bludy Welsh!:devil:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> being human is filmed in wales now i think


I'm claiming Wales as oop north so we get being human lol and torchwood for that matter. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Well we have cumberland sausages and copious amounts of sheep, what could possibly be more awesome than that? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh I had the full works bursary and grant wise, trust me, it doesn't go as far as you want it too, and Liverpool is probably the cheapest place in the country for student rental prices  You have to earn over 15k to start paying back, unless they changed that too... :S Thought hope not as that means I have to start paying them back sooner, eeeps


You're right it is £15k! my mind was playing tricks on me:lol2: Rising Fees, alcohol AND hot food, I don't think the Tories like Students that much:lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> You're right it is £15k! my mind was playing tricks on me:lol2: Rising Fees, alcohol AND hot food, I don't think the Tories like Students that much:lol2:


See too much of that southern sun addling your brain, you blatantly need some northern rain :lol2:

Yeh they blatantly have it in for students, this whole budget is evidently designed to f**k us over lol :devil:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> See too much of that southern sun addling your brain, you blatantly need some northern rain :lol2:
> 
> Yeh they blatantly have it in for students, this whole budget is evidently designed to f**k us over lol :devil:


Haha! What sun? Never see the thing, I heard it was Orange?:mf_dribble:

Haha they do! I reckon George Osbourne thinks that anyone who isn't from a middle-class background (or political) shouldn't get into Oxbridge or any Uni for that matter:devil:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Haha! What sun? Never see the thing, I heard it was Orange?:mf_dribble:
> 
> Haha they do! I reckon George Osbourne thinks that anyone who isn't from a middle-class background (or political) shouldn't get into Oxbridge or any Uni for that matter:devil:


Really, I always thought it was green? That's why grass is green, cos it absorbs the green sunlight....no?

I really need to start going to the gym again soon, it's taken me way too much energy to crack this damn easter egg =/


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Really, I always thought it was green? That's why grass is green, cos it absorbs the green sunlight....no?
> 
> I really need to start going to the gym again soon, it's taken me way too much energy to crack this damn easter egg =/


That's possible! Those physicists have got it wrong. What we need is a cow poo biovet scientist who'll tell us the secrets of the big gas ball in the sky!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> That's possible! Those physicists have got it wrong. What we need is a cow poo biovet scientist who'll tell us the secrets of the big gas ball in the sky!


I've blatantly missed my vocation, although you never know, maybe cow poo will carry the answers to the suns mysteries, they do eat grass after all...


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I've blatantly missed my vocation, although you never know, maybe cow poo will carry the answers to the suns mysteries, they do eat grass after all...


Maybe cow poo will also hold the secrets to why they Moo as well?:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hmmmm now where to begin lol 
Jake i do have to laugh at you sometimes especaly as i do have a wheelchair and qualify for an assistance dog but cant have one till these two have passed lol.

Becca i am so shocked I thought you liked me lol and i am from smack bang the middle of down south just above that little thing they call the Isle of Wight lol and whilst i may hate tea and coffee for that matter I would never knock you for being from up north or wherever it is that it rains all the time lmao


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Maybe cow poo will also hold the secrets to why they Moo as well?:lol2:


Oh that problems been solved already, the Mooing is caused by tiny gremlins that live in the voice box of the cow. The type, loudness and intensity of the Moo is dependant upon the species, age and number of Gremlins in the voice box.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmmm now where to begin lol
> Jake i do have to laugh at you sometimes especaly as i do have a wheelchair and qualify for an assistance dog but cant have one till these two have passed lol.
> 
> Becca i am so shocked I thought you liked me lol and i am from smack bang the middle of down south just above that little thing they call the Isle of Wight lol and whilst i may hate tea and coffee for that matter I would never knock you for being from up north or wherever it is that it rains all the time lmao


Haha I'll make an exception for you Sam  But in all seriousness, I only jest, I luffs southerners really, even if they are strange in their ways and tea making :lol2: Ooo while I remember, I sent off your little rattie package today!  I'll pm you the tracking number in a bit once I find what I did with the piece of paper...jsut hope the cat doesn't have it lol


----------



## sammy1969

Becca you are warped lol but i do love your theory and i though it was just Jaimi and I that had the wonderfully wierd imaginations lol seems there is another in our mist Jaimi we shall have to bring her into our fold lol


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh that problems been solved already, the Mooing is caused by tiny gremlins that live in the voice box of the cow. The type, loudness and intensity of the Moo is dependant upon the species, age and number of Gremlins in the voice box.


Omfg how awesome!

I would ask how do Cat's purr... but I'm a little worried at what the gremlins are doing in their throats!:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

So pleased i wll be your exception lol I like to be special.
~I know oyu are only jesting but I wouldnt be me if i didnt say something.
Oo cool i will let you know when the ratty bits arrive. i will be sending oyur off monday or tuesday as have to fnd them out and tomorrow is the first chance i will get lol had hectic day as you probably read with brighthouse and still have only jsut made the bed lol.


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> So pleased i wll be your exception lol I like to be special.
> ~I know oyu are only jesting but I wouldnt be me if i didnt say something.
> Oo cool i will let you know when the ratty bits arrive. i will be sending oyur off monday or tuesday as have to fnd them out and tomorrow is the first chance i will get lol had hectic day as you probably read with brighthouse and still have only jsut made the bed lol.


Too busy christening it have you Sammy?:whistling2: Tut tut.

Woop 8,000th post!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Becca you are warped lol but i do love your theory and i though it was just Jaimi and I that had the wonderfully wierd imaginations lol seems there is another in our mist Jaimi we shall have to bring her into our fold lol


Hehe my imagination is generally just seriously twisted lol I have no concept of this thing that people call "normal" :lol:



_jake_ said:


> Omfg how awesome!
> 
> I would ask how do Cat's purr... but I'm a little worried at what the gremlins are doing in their throats!:gasp:


Yeah, you really really don't want to know, delving into gremlin sex lives really isn't recommended :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmmm now where to begin lol
> Jake i do have to laugh at you sometimes especaly as i do have a wheelchair and qualify for an assistance dog but cant have one till these two have passed lol.


A Sock-pulling-tea (or coffee making, no prejudice here) -andrex like-cute as mofo fooking possible Golden Retriever?:mf_dribble:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> So pleased i wll be your exception lol I like to be special.
> ~I know oyu are only jesting but I wouldnt be me if i didnt say something.
> Oo cool i will let you know when the ratty bits arrive. i will be sending oyur off monday or tuesday as have to fnd them out and tomorrow is the first chance i will get lol had hectic day as you probably read with brighthouse and still have only jsut made the bed lol.


Oh yes I read about that, I hope they bloody well sort you out a new mattress sharpish! Any news on when they'll get it sorted?



_jake_ said:


> Too busy christening it have you Sammy?:whistling2: Tut tut.
> 
> 
> Woop 8,000th post!



Such a filthy mind for one so young! Tsk


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> A Sock-pulling-tea (or coffee making, no prejudice here) -andrex like-cute as mofo fooking possible Golden Retriever?:mf_dribble:


Haha I sense you are partial to Golden Retrievers lol


----------



## sammy1969

Now that would be good but for me it would have to be soft drink pouring to be perfect lol.

No Becca anyhting up to two weeks it appears


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Yeah, you really really don't want to know, delving into gremlin sex lives really isn't recommended :whistling2:


And how exactly do you delve into their sexual relations?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oooo maybe one that could make bacon butties, now that would be awesomeness


----------



## sammy1969

oh yes lol and do the washing lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> And how exactly do you delve into their sexual relations?


With camouflage gear and binoculars of course! Or for the smaller species a microscope may be more appropriate...


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Such a filthy mind for one so young! Tsk


I'm legal. Call me.:whistling2:


Serenity's_Fall said:


> Haha I sense you are partial to Golden Retrievers lol


Rather just a tiny bit.


sammy1969 said:


> Now that would be good but for me it would have to be soft drink pouring to be perfect lol.


Damn. Not as awesome as a tea making dog though, but, I shall let you. Although, its crucial, that you make sure it is very much capable of the Art of Sock Removal via Tooth.


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Or for the smaller species a microscope may be more appropriate...


That's what she said.:surrender:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> I'm legal. Call me.:whistling2:


But I have Gremlins to occupy my every need...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> But I have Gremlins to occupy my every need...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ha ha. So THAT's what the purring noise I kept hearing from under the table was coming from! I did wonder why you had a slight redness to your cheeks:whistling2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Ha ha. So THAT's what the purring noise I kept hearing from under the table was coming from! I did wonder why you had a slight redness to your cheeks:whistling2:


Well, a girl has to find her pleasures somewhere :whistling2: Though the Gremlins usually are much quiter and more discreet, must have a defective batch...


----------



## sammy1969

jake oyu are a bad boy lol 
Becca we are two peas in a iod as i dont ever want to be anything near normal its boring, and we both have warped senses of imagination too and humour i suspect lol
Right i am off to bed as been up 48 hours now and i am knackered lol night all and dont do anyhting i wouldnt lol


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Well, a girl has to find her pleasures somewhere :whistling2: Though the Gremlins usually are much quiter and more discreet, must have a defective batch...


I don't know, one of my pussies makes a hell of a racket! I do wonder exactly WHAT those gremlins are doing in there. My theory is that they're more than one pair, a sort of Gremlin orgy.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> jake oyu are a bad boy lol
> Becca we are two peas in a iod as i dont ever want to be anything near normal its boring, and we both have warped senses of imagination too and humour i suspect lol


I always find it hard to describe my sense of humour to people lol, it's pretty much completely warped, fairly dark and of course utterly filthy haha. I'm always glad to be weird, being normal would be too boring and we'd miss out on all the fun!


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> *jake oyu are a bad boy lol *
> Becca we are two peas in a iod as i dont ever want to be anything near normal its boring, and we both have warped senses of imagination too and humour i suspect lol
> Right i am off to bed as been up 48 hours now and i am knackered lol night all and dont do anyhting i wouldnt lol


:blush:

Now, the only thing I can't imagine you doing is some sort of Tom Cruise action movie stunt off a cliff face only hanging by a granny's pubic hair.

So, that generally leaves us with not a lot we can't do:lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> I don't know, one of my pussies makes a hell of a racket! I do wonder exactly WHAT those gremlins are doing in there. My theory is that they're more than one pair, a sort of Gremlin orgy.


That's how Gremlin sexual dynamics work, a pair just doesn't work long term, they LOVE their orgies those little gremlins. Best working dynamic for them and obviously much better for gremlin welfare.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Night Sam! We'll behave, promise :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> That's how Gremlin sexual dynamics work, a pair just doesn't work long term, they LOVE their orgies those little gremlins. Best working dynamic for them and obviously much better for gremlin welfare.


But I see a flaw in this fascinating evolution of Biology. Now, I can only guess there is some sort of Gremlin's answer to Jeremy Kyle, as I can imagine it can be pretty tough to narrow down who exactly _is_ the father of the young?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> But I see a flaw in this fascinating evolution of Biology. Now, I can only guess there is some sort of Gremlin's answer to Jeremy Kyle, as I can imagine it can be pretty tough to narrow down who exactly _is_ the father of the young?


That's ok, the Gremlins reproduce via mitosis hence avoiding the whole "who's the parent" issue, clever little buggers.


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> That's ok, the Gremlins reproduce via mitosis hence avoiding the whole "who's the parent" issue, clever little buggers.


That is truly fascinating! So, I'm pretty scared to ask this, is there a reason for male gremlins? I mean, I'm sure if they just split into identical daughter organisms, surely there is no need for gametes? Or do they find other uses for penises?:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

You lot make me sick, you really do! How inconsiderate you all are! .....

I have to be up at 5am for a dog show tomorrow, & I've just had to trawl through all your posts, when I expected to have to read only a page. :devil:

Shaun, Albus is looking fab! Well done with her mate.

Jake, you lazy non-sock-puller-offer! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> That is truly fascinating! So, I'm pretty scared to ask this, is there a reason for male gremlins? I mean, I'm sure if they just split into identical daughter organisms, surely there is no need for gametes? Or do they find other uses for penises?:whistling2:


Well they have to have something to amuse themselves, and how do you think they make that unique gremlin noise? 


Right, I am dragging my sorry gremlin infested ass off to bed, I have a night of lovely drunkeness planned for tomorrow so need to stock up on my sleeps :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> You lot make me sick, you really do! How inconsiderate you all are! .....
> 
> I have to be up at 5am for a dog show tomorrow, & I've just had to trawl through all your posts, when I expected to have to read only a page. :devil:
> 
> Shaun, Albus is looking fab! Well done with her mate.
> 
> Jake, you lazy non-sock-puller-offer! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Mate, If I get a dog I'm gonna get that mutt to work its ass off. I do have big feet:whistling2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> You lot make me sick, you really do! How inconsiderate you all are! .....
> 
> I have to be up at 5am for a dog show tomorrow, & I've just had to trawl through all your posts, when I expected to have to read only a page. :devil:
> 
> Shaun, Albus is looking fab! Well done with her mate.
> 
> Jake, you lazy non-sock-puller-offer! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's Jake's fault he's a bad influence :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Mate, If I get a dog I'm gonna get that mutt to work its ass off. I do have big feet:whistling2:


Well you know what they say about men with big feet...:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Well they have to have something to amuse themselves, and how do you think they make that unique gremlin noise?
> 
> 
> Right, I am dragging my sorry *gremlin infested ass off to bed*, I have a night of lovely drunkeness planned for tomorrow so need to stock up on my sleeps :lol2:


I bet that's ticklish.

Night night, thanks for a good laugh:lol2: and a chance to use some scientific words that I know the meaning of:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Mate, If I get a dog I'm gonna get that mutt to work its ass off. I do have big feet:whistling2:


I do too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> It's Jake's fault he's a bad influence :lol2:


That's what the judge said:gasp:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Well you know what they say about men with big feet...:whistling2:


 big socks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> I do too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thanks Colin, any news on Eileen yet?


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> I do too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Compare Sizes?



I'm 11............















In UK shoe sizes.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks Colin, any news on Eileen yet?


I havent heard from Eileen for a few days, so I'll text her tomorrow.



_jake_ said:


> Compare Sizes?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 11............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In UK shoe sizes.


I was going to say, I'll show you mine if you show me yours! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Snap, 11 here too!


----------



## _jake_

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks Colin, any news on Eileen yet?


Second this.


And Jesus, I just realised what your username is! How awesome!:no1: You deserve a trophy.


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> I havent heard from Eileen for a few days, so I'll text her tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say, I'll show you mine if you show me yours! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Snap, 11 here too!


Haha both the same! Do you have difficulty getting them in sometimes? I find with some it can be quite a squeeze to fit it all in...


Makes it terrible trying to buy new shoes, have to put them in many different shoes to see which fit.


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Haha both the same! Do you have difficulty getting them in sometimes? I find with some it can be quite a squeeze to fit it all in...
> 
> 
> Makes it terrible trying to buy new shoes, have to put them in many different shoes to see which fit.


Erm, nope, I don't have any trouble getting my feet into shoes, as long as the shoes are size 11 :lol2: Try cutting your toe nails Jakey, that might help! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

_jake_ said:


> Second this.
> 
> 
> And Jesus, I just realised what your username is! How awesome!:no1: You deserve a trophy.


 
Haha! thankyou kind sir!
:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Erm, nope, I don't have any trouble getting my feet into shoes, as long as the shoes are size 11 :lol2: Try cutting your toe nails Jakey, that might help! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have wide feet:whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I have wide feet:whip:


Spade feet? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

God you lot have been busy. All I have to say is, you are all mad:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

seems i picked the wrong night to go early....lol


----------



## _jake_

Gosh I missed this place!

Hey Jaime, wondered where you buggered off too


----------



## sammy1969

Lol were not made Shell we are just a littl insane lol

Col and Jake you know that is a myth about big feet dont you or i have an exception to the rule lol.

Becca I dont have gremlins I have little tribbles they are alot of fun too lol.

And it seems I picked the wrong night to go to bed early too Jai I missed all the fun and my new bed was comfy but I couldnt sleep properly as wasnt used to it so went down for a nap earlier and slept like a babv for the first time in months only to wake to find a big ginger pussy curled up between my knees lol with claws that hurt when they dig in coz i moved lol.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Lol were not made Shell we are just a littl insane lol
> 
> Col and Jake you know that is a myth about big feet dont you or i have an exception to the rule lol.
> 
> Becca I dont have gremlins I have little tribbles they are alot of fun too lol.
> 
> And it seems I picked the wrong night to go to bed early too Jai I missed all the fun and my new bed was comfy but I couldnt sleep properly as wasnt used to it so went down for a nap earlier and slept like a babv for the first time in months only to wake to find a big ginger pussy curled up between my knees lol with claws that hurt when they dig in coz i moved lol.


Ooo Tribbles, I believe they are quite fluffy, the gremlins are entertaining but not the cuddliest of beasts...

Haha oh dear, you dared to move lol! Howl always gives me such a filthy look if he's sleeping on me and I have to move or get up, I can almost imagine him saying "How dare you move without asking! Bad human!" :lol: Glad to hear the bed is comfy!! Hopefully when they eventually get your new mattress sorted it is even comfier! I've always wondered what the comfiest bed ever is...and if I had it would I ever get out of bed?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oooh almost forgot, have you had any luck finding another bushey tailed jird yet?


----------



## sammy1969

I may have one but not sure yet hun why?
~Ooo I got your parcel today royal mail must of had a rocket stuck up their rear ends somewhere lol and thank you so much those bits are great and I love the material on the igloo and hammock cantwait to get it into the cage with the boys once the brio is set up for the girls lol have found your kits lol and will post them to you monday or tuesday have also found a couple of litle ones i thought oyu might be intersted in and a pattern i have copied lol of wolves that i think you might like so will have to remember to add the in lol are there any other subjects you like to do as i have so much here it would be good to find some of it a new home where it willb e appreciated and loved lol


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Gosh I missed this place!
> 
> Hey Jaime, wondered where you buggered off too


I went for a nice bath that lasted 3 hours apparently haha


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> I may have one but not sure yet hun why?
> ~Ooo I got your parcel today royal mail must of had a rocket stuck up their rear ends somewhere lol and thank you so much those bits are great and I love the material on the igloo and hammock cantwait to get it into the cage with the boys once the brio is set up for the girls lol have found your kits lol and will post them to you monday or tuesday have also found a couple of litle ones i thought oyu might be intersted in and a pattern i have copied lol of wolves that i think you might like so will have to remember to add the in lol are there any other subjects you like to do as i have so much here it would be good to find some of it a new home where it willb e appreciated and loved lol


Just curious if you'd managed to find a friend for your other one yet, was looking at cute animal pics on the internet earlier and there was one of a bushey tailed jird so it reminded me of you lol.

Bloody hell they must have had about 10 rockets up their rear, thought it would have been early next week you got it!! Aww your welcome, glad you like them and hopefully the ratties will make good use of them  I know the patterns on the igloo and hammock are awesome, just a hsame they don;t make human size ones lol!! Aww thank you, can't wait to receive them! I pretty much love any subjects apart from flowers and plants lol for some reason as pretty as I find them in real life, they bore the hell out of me when I sew lol!! But anything would be much appreciated, I'm on a proper sewing drive atm! Just started on sewing a teeny fox that I'm going to send to my auntie when it's done, she got me into sewing and I think that she thinks I've given up on it so it'll be a nice surprise for her


----------



## sammy1969

Cool ~I have everthing oyu can think of lol and like oyu i am not keen on flowers and plants as you just cant beat those you find in nature lol. Think i may have to get u to move in for a couple of months as i have 7 unfinished ones on the go lol that i want to get done onbes from when hubby number 2 left lol so they have been lead round for around 7 years lol and one i started for hubby number 3 but he left lol so willhave tokidnap you and force you tofinish them before you are released lol. THere are ones of dragons and a native american indian one oh and a pair of wolves lol a tiger a wedding sampler and a large theresa wentzler dragon one that i have adapted with blending floss which is my own personal nemesis I have ben working on it for 4 years now as it is so complicated lol oh and a couple of disney ones lol eyeoore who is my fav and a pooh one lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Cool ~I have everthing oyu can think of lol and like oyu i am not keen on flowers and plants as you just cant beat those you find in nature lol. Think i may have to get u to move in for a couple of months as i have 7 unfinished ones on the go lol that i want to get done onbes from when hubby number 2 left lol so they have been lead round for around 7 years lol and one i started for hubby number 3 but he left lol so willhave tokidnap you and force you tofinish them before you are released lol. THere are ones of dragons and a native american indian one oh and a pair of wolves lol a tiger a wedding sampler and a large theresa wentzler dragon one that i have adapted with blending floss which is my own personal nemesis I have ben working on it for 4 years now as it is so complicated lol oh and a couple of disney ones lol eyeoore who is my fav and a pooh one lol


Omg eyeore is my fav too!!! And he's purpley, which is the most awesomeest colour ever. Hahaha you won't have to do any kidnapping, I think you'd have more trouble getting me out of your house what with sewing and all your animals to play with :lol2::lol2: We can sit around sewing with little fluffie critters running all over us lol. I'm trying to be good atm and only have one on the go at a time, but I'm so excited about the new ones I bought and some old ones I've dug out of a box I'm finding it hard to resist lol


----------



## sammy1969

YAY we are so much alike i love eyeoore and my fav colour is purple lol.
Willhave to have oyu come stay for a couple of weeks i have a spare room with a zed bed in it lol and we could have a good laugh sewing and playing lol and it would make a good holiday for oyu lol and I am being serious lol not just a joke


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Omg eyeore is my fav too!!! And he's purpley, which is the most awesomeest colour ever. Hahaha you won't have to do any kidnapping, I think you'd have more trouble getting me out of your house what with sewing and *all your animals to play with *:lol2::lol2: We can sit around sewing with little fluffie critters running all over us lol. I'm trying to be good atm and only have one on the go at a time, but I'm so excited about the new ones I bought and some old ones I've dug out of a box I'm finding it hard to resist lol


Especially her big hairy ginger pussy.



sammy1969 said:


> YAY we are so much alike i love eyeoore and my fav colour is purple lol.
> Willhave to have oyu come stay for a couple of weeks i have a spare room with a zed bed in it lol and we could have a good laugh sewing and playing lol and it wo*uld make a good holiday for oyu lol and I am being serious lol *not just a joke


 Be careful mind, I've heard her special nights are worse than the Gremlins!:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Especially her big hairy ginger pussy.
> 
> 
> Be careful mind, I've heard her special nights are worse than the Gremlins!:whistling2:


you have gone naughty, you used to be sweet and innocent


----------



## sammy1969

_jake_ said:


> Especially her big hairy ginger pussy.
> 
> 
> Be careful mind, I've heard her special nights are worse than the Gremlins!:whistling2:


Oh yes there is that Jake lol i do love my big ginger pussy lmao
Now that could be fun especially with my tribbles lol wonder what the offspring would look like lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> YAY we are so much alike i love eyeoore and my fav colour is purple lol.
> Willhave to have oyu come stay for a couple of weeks i have a spare room with a zed bed in it lol and we could have a good laugh sewing and playing lol and it would make a good holiday for oyu lol and I am being serious lol not just a joke


eeee can't believe your fav colour is purple too!! peas in a pod lol! That would be lovely, we must do that at some point! You may have to search my pockets and bags before I leave though for any fluffy stow-aways :lol2::lol2:

Howl is doing his creepy stare thing atm, sometimes he just sits across the room from me and stares at me...he never wants food or play time or cuddles, I've tried all that, he just sits and stares really intensely at me, it's bloody creepy!! Anyones elses cats do this?!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> you have gone naughty, you used to be sweet and innocent


Him, sweet and innocent?! :gasp:



_jake_ said:


> Especially her big hairy ginger pussy.
> 
> 
> Be careful mind, I've heard her special nights are worse than the Gremlins!:whistling2:


Hey, you can't beat a nice big fluffy ginger pussy! :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969

YOu would love my big ginger pussy it loves to have its belly rubbed and the tribbles in his throat are very loud lol onlythingis he is always hungry lol but loves to creep for food lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> you have gone naughty, you used to be sweet and innocent


I've grown up! Gone through puberty, I'm moving on from my innocent past! Don't hold me back woman.



And tbf, it was mostly your fault! Bad influence:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Him, sweet and innocent?! :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you can't beat a nice big fluffy ginger pussy! :mf_dribble:


yes he really used to be:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I've grown up! Gone through puberty, I'm moving on from my innocent past! Don't hold me back woman.
> 
> 
> 
> And tbf, it was mostly your fault! Bad influence:whistling2:


i knew you when you were 15, you went through puberty ages ago :lol2:

and it wasnt my fault at all, im an angel, arent i sam?


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah he was Becca just goes to show what college does to a sweet innocent boy lol


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> i knew you when you were 15, you went through puberty ages ago :lol2:
> 
> and it wasnt my fault at all, im an angel, arent i sam?


yes hunn you are very innocent lol same asme lol I mean would we corrupt such an innocent mind lol
I blame the company he keeps puberty or not lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> i knew you when you were 15, you went through puberty ages ago :lol2:
> 
> and it wasnt my fault at all, im an angel, arent i sam?


I think earlier than that! I remember PMing you because on of the Guinea Pigs In your photo album looked exactly like one of mine when it had babies:lol2: Must of been about 13/14:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> yes hunn you are very innocent lol same asme lol I mean would we corrupt such an innocent mind lol
> I blame the company he keeps puberty or not lol


yes me too, we are angels


_jake_ said:


> I think earlier than that! I remember PMing you because on of the Guinea Pigs In your photo album looked exactly like one of mine when it had babies:lol2: Must of been about 13/14:gasp:


omg yes! you have been my lil bro ages now


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> yes me too, we are angels
> 
> omg yes! you have been my lil bro ages now


I so have to get into the University of Sheffield, and come see you, and be like, "Hello, I've just met you, yet know everything about you":lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I so have to get into the University of Sheffield, and come see you, and be like, "Hello, I've just met you, yet know everything about you":lol2:


Awww you know me but still want to meet me :')


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> Awww you know me but still want to meet me :')


Yeh, because you're putting up with me for three years:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Yeh, because you're putting up with me for three years:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> :lol2:


We can spend my maintenance on Alcohol and chocolate and multi-coloured hammocks.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> We can spend my maintenance on Alcohol and chocolate and multi-coloured hammocks.


sounds good to me jakeface :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

So what do i get for putting up with oy for the past two years Jake lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> sounds good to me jakeface :flrt:


Woo! Though I'll have to pay it back:bash:



sammy1969 said:


> So what do i get for putting up with oy for the past two years Jake lol


This is for the future! It's a sort of exchange. I live at here house and in return we'll spend my housing moneh on magic multi-coloured hammocks!:no1:


----------



## sammy1969

But but but and i thought you loved me too Jake lol and i want multi coloured hamocks too lol


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> But but but and i thought you loved me too Jake lol and i want multi coloured hamocks too lol


I'm afraid they've been reserved until you can show me you have a sock removing assistance canine that can remove my cotton socks from my hairy spade feet.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Woo! Though I'll have to pay it back:bash:
> 
> 
> This is for the future! It's a sort of exchange. I live at here house and in return we'll spend my housing moneh on magic multi-coloured hammocks!:no1:


wait a minute i didnt realise you would be living here :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh dear lol think your plans are sunk Jake lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> wait a minute i didnt realise you would be living here :lol2:


I thought you understood!:gasp: Fine. Bath will have to do! Its a better uni anyway:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I thought you understood!:gasp: Fine. Bath will have to do! Its a better uni anyway:whistling2:


get halls of residence jakey, we only have a two bed house :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Jake i do have a foot licking back scratching pain in the arse dog will that do lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> get halls of residence jakey, we only have a two bed house :lol2:


haha just messing with ya. Fook knows what i'll do. Not sure whether I want to go to uni or apply at either the gun, boat or airplane people yet.


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> Jake i do have a foot licking back scratching pain in the arse dog will that do lol


Then we have reality. Again.


----------



## sammy1969

Hey I am being honest lol Stormy loves to lick feet lol


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> haha just messing with ya. Fook knows what i'll do. Not sure whether I want to go to uni or apply at either the gun, boat or airplane people yet.


nuuuu go to uni, follow your dream


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> nuuuu go to uni, follow your dream


Oh I will still. But If I want to work in medicine, you can apply through any three of the armed services and work for them afterwards, which is highly appealing to me. Yet, can't see me passing any fitness tests. I can't even kick a football in a straight line.:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

I agree Jai you can always do the other afterwards Jake but you will always have your qualifications to fall back on if neccessary


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Oh I will still. But If I want to work in medicine, you can apply through any three of the armed services and work for them afterwards, which is highly appealing to me. Yet, can't see me passing any fitness tests. I can't even kick a football in a straight line.:lol2:


you better write me letters if you do go, dont wanna be without my jakey again


----------



## _jake_

Yeah! I will I think. Just choosing a career is so damn tough. I'm not even going to attempt to read medicine, I'd probably die from stress. Pharmacy is cool but not very 'hands on'. Nursing is good, many fields you can go into but has a terrible stereotype if you're male. I dunno. Maybe I'll become a butcher and cannulate joints of beef instead.


----------



## sammy1969

And me too Jake or bad beatings lol


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Yeah! I will I think. Just choosing a career is so damn tough. I'm not even going to attempt to read medicine, I'd probably die from stress. Pharmacy is cool but not very 'hands on'. Nursing is good, many fields you can go into but has a terrible stereotype if you're male. I dunno. Maybe I'll become a butcher and cannulate joints of beef instead.


lol that would be an interesting shop window


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> And me too Jake or bad beatings lol


Of course. Though I'd be trained in how to fire one of those metal things that go bang. So don't mess. Trust. 


ami_j said:


> lol that would be an interesting shop window


:lol2: I'll be one of those mad people who keep people to just prod with needles because I couldn't become a Doctor. Can I still stay with you?:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

YOu know I might enjoy that Jake lol


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> YOu know I might enjoy that Jake lol


Being shot. With a gun? A real gun?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Of course. Though I'd be trained in how to fire one of those metal things that go bang. So don't mess. Trust.
> 
> :lol2: I'll be one of those mad people who keep people to just prod with needles because I couldn't become a Doctor. Can I still stay with you?:whistling2:


you could train up as a piercer? :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

As long as he doesnt mind doing prince alberts lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> As long as he doesnt mind doing prince alberts lol


poor jakey :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> you could train up as a piercer? :lol2:


haha... no. 


Looking into front line nursing, like being a paramedic but without the time wasters.


----------



## sammy1969

Lol I know not a pretty sight lol and then there is the thing where they have multiple bars put through and the metal bearigs under the skin of the helmet lol yikes


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> haha... no.
> 
> 
> Looking into front line nursing, like being a paramedic but without the time wasters.


good thinking 


sammy1969 said:


> Lol I know not a pretty sight lol and then there is the thing where they have multiple bars put through and the metal bearigs under the skin of the helmet lol yikes


i thought you were innocent like me :c

isnt that a palang?


----------



## _jake_

Whilst you're getting into such filthy conversations that my young eyes really should not be reading, I'm getting my sorry arse into bed as I have that thing called Work tomorrow! Which I really cba to do. So, I shall bid you all a wonderful nights of peaceful sleep. Or a farting dog/cat in your face, if that's what your cats also like to do. Good night.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Whilst you're getting into such filthy conversations that my young eyes really should not be reading, I'm getting my sorry arse into bed as I have that thing called Work tomorrow! Which I really cba to do. So, I shall bid you all a wonderful nights of peaceful sleep. Or a farting dog/cat in your face, if that's what your cats also like to do. Good night.


night jakey :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Night Jake and i am innocent saw it when i went with my bro to get his lip peirced so nuh lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Night Jake and i am innocent saw it when i went with my bro to get his lip peirced so nuh lol


i never saw no crazy stuff like that when i got mine done :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Morning everyone 

I really need to start coming back more often :whip:
Had some issues at home so ive been staying with my friends over the Easter holidays. 
April fools day with four lads is not safe :| the fridge has been cling filmed shut, all the toilet seats have gone, one of the bathrooms is covered in olive oil and feathers as is the person that was in their first :lol2: and the latest one is my mate that sits on the kitchen side whilst the kettle boils has just gone skidding off cos its been covered in vaseline! 
Ive locked myself in one of the bedrooms and will stay here until 12!!

Anyone else had any jokes played on them yet?


----------



## sammy1969

Lol sounds like oyu have had fun hun. 
I am too old for that sort of thing lol ask Ami lol buthave spent my first dayoutside my front door for a week as been to scared to go out and have thoroughly enjoyed the lovely sunshine and the company of Glyn watching Dante roll in the mown grass and seeing Mysty and Storm frolicking in the sunshine.


----------



## _jake_

As soon as I leave this thread dies. Boom a ling a ling. I re-awaken you thready thing.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> As soon as I leave this thread dies. Boom a ling a ling. I re-awaken you thready thing.


Only cos i was talking to Sam on emesen :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> Only cos i was talking to Sam on emesen :lol2:


You spelled it wrong.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> You spelled it wrong.


I have since explained :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol we did for quite a while too didnt we lol

May have some exciting news soon watch this space lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Lol we did for quite a while too didnt we lol
> 
> May have some exciting news soon watch this space lol


no tel me now


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> no tel me now


She's buying a pregnant armadillo, called Harold:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

NO you willhave to wait lol


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> She's buying a pregnant armadillo, called Harold:flrt:


armadillos! smooth on the inside, crunchy on the outside


----------



## sammy1969

Damn Jake how did oyu know lol


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> armadillos! smooth on the inside, crunchy on the outside


Eww you sicko.



sammy1969 said:


> Damn Jake how did oyu know lol


I'm a graduate of Hogwarts '10.


----------



## sammy1969

I see lol only thing is its not called harold its bert lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

We went to visit my dad in hospital tonight for the first time. What a shock, & very upsetting to see my dad, a big strong healthy man, led in a hospital bed moaning & groaning with pain!  It was hard, & when we left I kissed my dad on the cheek & told him I loved him, & he said the same. Thats something we've never said to each other before, as my dad is a blokey bloke, & its just not something our family does. I'll be going again on Tuesday afternoon to see him with my eldest brother. I hope he is feeling better then.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Eww you sicko.
> 
> 
> I'm a graduate of Hogwarts '10.


you wont remember the old dime bar adverts..its off that :lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> We went to visit my dad in hospital tonight for the first time. What a shock, & very upsetting to see my dad, a big strong healthy man, led in a hospital bed moaning & groaning with pain!  It was hard, & when we left I kissed my dad on the cheek & told him I loved him, & he said the same. Thats something we've never said to each other before, as my dad is a blokey bloke, & its just not something our family does. I'll be going again on Tuesday afternoon to see him with my eldest brother. I hope he is feeling better then.


i hope hes feeling better soon col


----------



## _jake_

What's a Dime bar?


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> What's a Dime bar?


seriously?!?!?!?!


----------



## sammy1969

THey are now called Daim Jake and are a chocolate covered almond flavoured crunchy caramel bar lol and they are very nice indeed


----------



## _jake_

seriously.


----------



## sammy1969

The ycome in a red wrapper lol and are made by nestle i beleive and are about 59p each


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We went to visit my dad in hospital tonight for the first time. What a shock, & very upsetting to see my dad, a big strong healthy man, led in a hospital bed moaning & groaning with pain!  It was hard, & when we left I kissed my dad on the cheek & told him I loved him, & he said the same. Thats something we've never said to each other before, as my dad is a blokey bloke, & its just not something our family does. I'll be going again on Tuesday afternoon to see him with my eldest brother. I hope he is feeling better then.


 
That must have been awful for you  Hopefully he will be on the mend soon (((HUGS)))


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> I thought you understood!:gasp: Fine. Bath will have to do! Its a better uni anyway:whistling2:


Liverpool Uni is way more awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:



_jake_ said:


> Yeah! I will I think. Just choosing a career is so damn tough. I'm not even going to attempt to read medicine, I'd probably die from stress. Pharmacy is cool but not very 'hands on'. Nursing is good, many fields you can go into but has a terrible stereotype if you're male. I dunno. Maybe I'll become a butcher and cannulate joints of beef instead.


Male nurses are awesome, in fact there should be more, they look damn hot in uniform! Sadly all the ones I've met have been gay...but doesn't mean I can't still perv at them :whistling2:



_jake_ said:


> Of course. Though I'd be trained in how to fire one of those metal things that go bang. So don't mess. Trust.
> 
> :lol2: I'll be one of those mad people who keep people to just prod with needles because I couldn't become a Doctor. Can I still stay with you?:whistling2:


You can come stay with me and prod me with needles...you can be my personal piercer/tattoo artist.



Zoo-Man said:


> We went to visit my dad in hospital tonight for the first time. What a shock, & very upsetting to see my dad, a big strong healthy man, led in a hospital bed moaning & groaning with pain!  It was hard, & when we left I kissed my dad on the cheek & told him I loved him, & he said the same. Thats something we've never said to each other before, as my dad is a blokey bloke, & its just not something our family does. I'll be going again on Tuesday afternoon to see him with my eldest brother. I hope he is feeling better then.


I know exactly how you feel, the first time I saw my Grandad in hospital I had to leave the room as I was about to burst into tears, I'd never seen him like that before. At least he is through the operation though and I hope he has a good recovery and is feeling much better soon! *hugs*


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Jake wtf?! How the hell do you not know what a Dime bar is?!! :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Liverpool Uni is way more awesome :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Male nurses are awesome, in fact there should be more, they look damn hot in uniform! Sadly all the ones I've met have been gay...but doesn't mean I can't still perv at them :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> You can come stay with me and prod me with needles...you can be my personal piercer/tattoo artist.
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, the first time I saw my Grandad in hospital I had to leave the room as I was about to burst into tears, I'd never seen him like that before. At least he is through the operation though and I hope he has a good recovery and is feeling much better soon! *hugs*


Haha, we'll have to see where I end up:lol2:

And there you have the stereotype, which is generally very accurate:lol2: Obviously nothing wrong with being a male nurse, and it really interests me if I could work in A+E/critical care/armed forces, but I dunno if I could do a job where everyone presumes your sexuality.. BUT girls do say male nurses are hot. So, thats the up side LOL

I'm rubbish at art, so you might actually just have loads of teeny holes of you:lol2:


Serenity's_Fall said:


> Jake wtf?! How the hell do you not know what a Dime bar is?!! :gasp:


I'm young. And never seen one before:lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Haha, we'll have to see where I end up:lol2:
> 
> And there you have the stereotype, which is generally very accurate:lol2: Obviously nothing wrong with being a male nurse, and it really interests me if I could work in A+E/critical care/armed forces, but I dunno if I could do a job where everyone presumes your sexuality.. BUT girls do say male nurses are hot. So, thats the up side LOL
> 
> I'm rubbish at art, so you might actually just have loads of teeny holes of you:lol2:
> 
> I'm young. And never seen one before:lol2:


Liverpool has a bar which tapes paper to the tables and provides felt tip pens and crayons for drunken doodling....what better reason could there be to go here lol.

Maybe you can give me a join-the-dots tattoo and I can make a pretty picture myself between all the holes. (I actually saw a pic t'other day of someone that had a giraffe join the dots tattoo, it was frickin awesome!). But then again, I'm not sure I'd trust you not to draw something filthy and childish like a giant cock on me =/

I'm not that much bloody older than you and I know what one is! And my little sister knows what one is and she's 3 years younger than me. Hell even my 12 year old brother knows what a Dime bar is...therefore you are Fail.


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Liverpool has a bar which tapes paper to the tables and provides felt tip pens and crayons for drunken doodling....what better reason could there be to go here lol.
> 
> Maybe you can give me a join-the-dots tattoo and I can make a pretty picture myself between all the holes. (I actually saw a pic t'other day of someone that had a giraffe join the dots tattoo, it was frickin awesome!). But then again, I'm not sure I'd trust you not to draw something filthy and childish like a giant cock on me =/
> 
> I'm not that much bloody older than you and I know what one is! And my little sister knows what one is and she's 3 years younger than me. Hell even my 12 year old brother knows what a Dime bar is...therefore you are Fail.


Haha... that just proves that Liverpool lets people in of a certain mental capacity:whistling2:

That would be awesome, though I'm way to mature to draw a massive cock. I'd draw an average size penis, that way it doesn't confuse young boys "Wait, am I supposed to be that big?":gasp: :lol2::lol2:

Maybe its just a northern thing. I cant actually recall seeing a Dime bar in the chocolate isle, and I'm a regular customer there!:blush:


----------



## Shell195

_jake_ said:


> Haha... that just proves that Liverpool lets people in of a certain mental capacity:whistling2:
> 
> That would be awesome, though I'm way to mature to draw a massive cock. I'd draw an average size penis, that way it doesn't confuse young boys "Wait, am I supposed to be that big?":gasp: :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Maybe its just a northern thing. I cant actually recall seeing a Dime bar in the chocolate isle, and I'm a regular customer there!:blush:


 
Daim bar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

I love Dime bars:mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

I know the ones now. Silly me.


----------



## ami_j

yes, silly you


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Haha... that just proves that Liverpool lets people in of a certain mental capacity:whistling2:
> 
> That would be awesome, though I'm way to mature to draw a massive cock. I'd draw an average size penis, that way it doesn't confuse young boys "Wait, am I supposed to be that big?":gasp: :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Maybe its just a northern thing. I cant actually recall seeing a Dime bar in the chocolate isle, and I'm a regular customer there!:blush:


There's nothing better than having the mental age of a 5 year old, but with the knowledge and filth amassed in 24 years. :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> I know the ones now. Silly me.


Muppet :roll:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> yes, silly you


Coming from the one:whistling2:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> There's nothing better than having the mental age of a 5 year old, but with the knowledge and filth amassed in 24 years. :lol2:


haha  Still though. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Muppet :roll:


Just call me Kermit.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Coming from the one:whistling2:
> 
> 
> haha  Still though. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Just call me Kermit.


I am not silly


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> I am not silly


Pretend you are then....:Na_Na_Na_Na:

And I just stole 6 cookies from the biscuit tin without anyone seeing me.. I was like a ninja. A six foot one wearing a bright green t-shirt, but anyway, a ninja non the less.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Pretend you are then....:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> And I just stole 6 cookies from the biscuit tin without anyone seeing me.. I was like a ninja. A six foot one wearing a bright green t-shirt, but anyway, a ninja non the less.


well i do have my moments :lol2:

oooh so ninja *impressed*


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> well i do have my moments :lol2:
> 
> oooh so ninja *impressed*


Thanks!:no1:

I have pictures of kitty! I'll come on MSN, will have to upload them to you.:2thumb: Don't have a photobucket so cant post them here.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Thanks!:no1:
> 
> I have pictures of kitty! I'll come on MSN, will have to upload them to you.:2thumb: Don't have a photobucket so cant post them here.


Okies :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Pretend you are then....:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> And I just stole 6 cookies from the biscuit tin without anyone seeing me.. I was like a ninja. A six foot one wearing a bright green t-shirt, but anyway, a ninja non the less.


You're not Kermit, you're the COOKIE MONSTER! :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> You're not Kermit, you're the COOKIE MONSTER! :gasp:


Haha.. you've just made me want to go downstairs and get some more cookies. Might as well make it up to double figures with another four..... :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Haha.. you've just made me want to go downstairs and get some more cookies. Might as well make it up to double figures with another four..... :whistling2:


fetch me some :flrt:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Haha.. you've just made me want to go downstairs and get some more cookies. Might as well make it up to double figures with another four..... :whistling2:


Do it. COOKIES COOKIES COOKIES!!!


----------



## _jake_

Imma go get cookies now. if I do not return, I've died of a cookie OD.


----------



## _jake_

I'm alive!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I'm alive!


huzzah:no1:


----------



## _jake_

omg. i've made 106 posts in like two days.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> omg. i've made 106 posts in like two days.


thats not much :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hello everyone

Well my surprise is here lol and he is lovely but is going to be huge when he is full grown lol. He is 5 months of age and he is a GSD.
He is not sure of what to make of the cats but there has been no agression whatsoever towards them infact he is more scared of them than anything and both Storm and Mysty seemto be hapy to have him here. He is currently just a foster but if things go well he will be here on a permenant basis however apart from alot of very loud barking at Gizmo and Loki we have had no troubles at all but it is still early days.
I will get a few piccies of him once he is a bit more settled but if any of oyu want to see what he looks like there is a picture of him on the Foster help needed thread.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Well my surprise is here lol and he is lovely but is going to be huge when he is full grown lol. He is 5 months of age and he is a GSD.
> He is not sure of what to make of the cats but there has been no agression whatsoever towards them infact he is more scared of them than anything and both Storm and Mysty seemto be hapy to have him here. He is currently just a foster but if things go well he will be here on a permenant basis however apart from alot of very loud barking at Gizmo and Loki we have had no troubles at all but it is still early days.
> I will get a few piccies of him once he is a bit more settled but if any of oyu want to see what he looks like there is a picture of him on the Foster help needed thread.


you are insane :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

sammy1969 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Well my surprise is here lol and he is lovely but is going to be huge when he is full grown lol. He is 5 months of age and he is a GSD.
> He is not sure of what to make of the cats but there has been no agression whatsoever towards them infact he is more scared of them than anything and both Storm and Mysty seemto be hapy to have him here. He is currently just a foster but if things go well he will be here on a permenant basis however apart from alot of very loud barking at Gizmo and Loki we have had no troubles at all but it is still early days.
> I will get a few piccies of him once he is a bit more settled but if any of oyu want to see what he looks like there is a picture of him on the Foster help needed thread.


Please. Please. Please train it to take your socks off.:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Why am I insane he is a sweetie Jai lol

And it wont be my socks Jake as I never wear them but could train him to take glyns of instead lol he is young enough to learn lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Why am I insane he is a sweetie Jai lol
> 
> And it wont be my socks Jake as I never wear them but could train him to take glyns of instead lol he is young enough to learn lol


Im suprised there is room for you in your house :lol2:
i checked the pic out he is a gorgeous boy :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Hes very cute but how the hell are you going to cope with a large breed puppy, he will be taking you for walks:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

He is actually very well behaved knows heel and wait and sit and down. Glyn is the one who will take him till he is wheelchair trained which will take a few weeks i expect. He will also be trained to go alongside the scooter so iwill be albe to take him out when Glyn is at uni and i am hoping if he stays that i will be able to get him trained as an assistance dog at 18 months


----------



## cloggers

_jake_ said:


> Please. Please. Please train it to take your socks off.:whistling2:


My GSD would take your socks off for you. You'd just never see them again.


----------



## sammy1969

Well one sleepless night later and a long day I am very pleased with Rex and his behaviour even if he does have one small problem. Last night he eventually settled with just a few minutes whining and although I awoke to a couple of accidents which I ma putting down to him beign in a new enviroment he was quite good. The only problem we have is him barking at the cats, we think this is down to the fact he is a bit inundated with all of them and not being used to having so many in his home as he has only come across a two cat household. He is not chasing and attacking and is showing no signs of aggresion towards them it is jsut a case of when they fur up and hiss he barks at them and boy is that aloud bark lol. Today I had to go into our city centre and as i felt it would not be safe to leave him unattended with the cats and also I knew it would give the cats a bit of a break I took him with me. 
I can honestly say his behaviour was brilliant, Hetravelled in the taxi in the footwell with no jumping or bad behaviour and he walked very well by the wheelchair for a first attempt at it. ~He sat every time we stopped and when approached by everyone who thought he was a cute puppy he was very well behaved although everyone was warned that I did not know what his reaction would be and they approached at their own risk, thankfully he appears to be virtually bomb proof but there is still a long long way to go in everything but for a first time he did very well indeed,even behaving in the shops we took him into with permission with no accidents or inappropriate behaviour. 
We still have a extremelylong wayto g before we make a permenant descion on whether he stays or not but if things keep going the way they have today I think he may make a good addition to our family


----------



## Zoo-Man

That sounds positive Sam!

I went to visit my dad in hospital again this afternoon. He was much better than Sunday, is eating & drinking small amounts now, isn't in as much pain as he was, so its looking more positive.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> That sounds positive Sam!
> 
> I went to visit my dad in hospital again this afternoon. He was much better than Sunday, is eating & drinking small amounts now, isn't in as much pain as he was, so its looking more positive.


thats good  im glad to hear that col


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> That sounds positive Sam!
> 
> I went to visit my dad in hospital again this afternoon. He was much better than Sunday, is eating & drinking small amounts now, isn't in as much pain as he was, so its looking more positive.


Hope your father gets better soon!:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys :2thumb: x


----------



## sammy1969

Thank oyu Col any tips on stopping him barking at the cats lol

And thats so good to hear about your dad fingers crossed everything continues to go well for his recovery


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

That's brilliant to hear your dad is getting better Colin! 


Sam- Awww he sounds adorable!! I love GSD's and really really miss having one around! Give him a big snuggle from meeee!  My Nan has a problem with our collie barking, either a spray of water or a short sharp loud noise usually stops her, but every dogs different so not sure what would help Rex. Maybe he just needs a little more time to get used to so many cats if he's only previously been used to a couple of them? 





I FINALLY got paid today, woop!!! Now I can buy proper food and not crappy student food :lol2::lol2: Might go to the next farmers market and treat myself to some tasty meat, nom nom nom  (I realise i may sound a bit mental, but after months on a VERY restricted student food budget, the prospect of something other than pasta or beans or soup is very exciting lol)


----------



## sammy1969

He is a little improved this morning and only barked 2 or 3 times softly at one of the cats when we came back from his walk


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I FINALLY got paid today, woop!!! Now I can buy proper food and not crappy student food :lol2::lol2: Might go to the next farmers market and treat myself to some tasty meat, nom nom nom  (I realise i may sound a bit mental, but after months on a VERY restricted student food budget, the prospect of something other than pasta or beans or soup is very exciting lol)


Buy cookies, cookies are good. Go to Tesco and buy the giant ones!:gasp: Go on, you can afford it:whistling2:



sammy1969 said:


> He is a little improved this morning and only barked 2 or 3 times softly at one of the cats when we came back from his walk


Get a teeny water pistol and squirt him every time he barks? But I'm afraid for it to be affective you have to make a star-wars like shooting noise; dogs hate star-wars.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

_jake_ said:


> Buy cookies, cookies are good. Go to Tesco and buy the giant ones!:gasp: Go on, you can afford it:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Get a teeny water pistol and squirt him every time he barks? But I'm afraid for it to be affective you have to make a star-wars like shooting noise; dogs hate star-wars.


Pfft you only want me to buy cookies so you can ninja in and STEAL them Mr Cookie Monster! :gasp: Imma gonna buy me some MEAT instead, om nom nom!


----------



## _jake_

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Pfft you only want me to buy cookies so you can ninja in and STEAL them Mr Cookie Monster! :gasp: Imma gonna buy me some MEAT instead, om nom nom!


I'd never go to Liverpool:whistling2:

As long as you buy either Lamb or Gammon (yeah I have expensive tastes!).


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Well one sleepless night later and a long day I am very pleased with Rex and his behaviour even if he does have one small problem. Last night he eventually settled with just a few minutes whining and although I awoke to a couple of accidents which I ma putting down to him beign in a new enviroment he was quite good. The only problem we have is him barking at the cats, we think this is down to the fact he is a bit inundated with all of them and not being used to having so many in his home as he has only come across a two cat household. He is not chasing and attacking and is showing no signs of aggresion towards them it is jsut a case of when they fur up and hiss he barks at them and boy is that aloud bark lol. Today I had to go into our city centre and as i felt it would not be safe to leave him unattended with the cats and also I knew it would give the cats a bit of a break I took him with me.
> I can honestly say his behaviour was brilliant, Hetravelled in the taxi in the footwell with no jumping or bad behaviour and he walked very well by the wheelchair for a first attempt at it. ~He sat every time we stopped and when approached by everyone who thought he was a cute puppy he was very well behaved although everyone was warned that I did not know what his reaction would be and they approached at their own risk, thankfully he appears to be virtually bomb proof but there is still a long long way to go in everything but for a first time he did very well indeed,even behaving in the shops we took him into with permission with no accidents or inappropriate behaviour.
> We still have a extremelylong wayto g before we make a permenant descion on whether he stays or not but if things keep going the way they have today I think he may make a good addition to our family


 
Sounds like a good start :2thumb: If hes used to cats then I would imagine once he is used to seeing yours the barking will stop.



Zoo-Man said:


> That sounds positive Sam!
> 
> I went to visit my dad in hospital again this afternoon. He was much better than Sunday, is eating & drinking small amounts now, isn't in as much pain as he was, so its looking more positive.


Im so glad hes improved since your last visit, hopefully it wont be long until hes back to his nomal self x

Mowgli was castrated and chipped today and yet again I had to peel him away from the nurse, shes absolutely adores him:flrt: She told me this morning that she was really excited when she saw him on the ops list for today, how sweet is that


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> I'd never go to Liverpool:whistling2:
> 
> As long as you buy either Lamb or Gammon (yeah I have expensive tastes!).


liverpool is great  I have had a great time every time i've been 
not last time the time before I had been there about 10 mins and me and my friend went in this pub for a meal. we got approached by this man offering us freshly stolen perfume XD we still laugh about it, we were in stitches after he left


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> liverpool is great  I have had a great time every time i've been
> not last time the time before I had been there about 10 mins and me and my friend went in this pub for a meal. we got approached by this man offering us freshly stolen perfume XD we still laugh about it, we were in stitches after he left


Haha classic Liverpool lol!! Last time I was out I got offered free drugs lol. Never been offered knock off perfume yet, obviously I must look more like a druggie than a proper lady who requires perfume:lol2::lol2: We re having "Tequila night" on sunday, can't wait!!! (first night out in aaages lol)


----------



## ami_j

ooh tequila lol my stomach doesnt get on with it 
Yeah we were just sat there and hes like do you want perfume thought he was calling us smelly :lol2:

Then there was the time i ended up on albert dock in the middle of the night :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Bahaha that's epic. I do like the accent though! 

I'm watching One Born every minute and I think my mum thinks I'm watching something naughty! :whistling2: Very loud groans, giving birth. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Bahaha that's epic. I do like the accent though!
> 
> I'm watching One Born every minute and I think my mum thinks I'm watching something naughty! :whistling2: Very loud groans, giving birth. :lol2:


Why the hell would you choose to watch that show :\


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> Why the hell would you choose to watch that show :\


To mentally scare me to always, _always_, use protection:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> To mentally scare me to always, _always_, use protection:whistling2::lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## _jake_

ami_j said:


> :rotfl:


:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks again everyone. My sister said my dad seemed better again today, so lets hope its all upwards from here now.

Sam, if the barking continues, you can train him to shut up. First you need to train him to bark on command (silly as it sounds). Once he is barking on command, you introduce the quiet signal, where he should stop the noise. See how he goes & if its not improving (it sounds like it is), I will elaborate.


----------



## sammy1969

Good evening everyone. Well what can i say Rex seems literally to have only the barking at my cats as a fault. tonight I took him up to show him off to my sister lol who thinks he is very sweet. She has a blonde GSD dog who is huge so I looked at her rio to guage just how big Rex will get to as an adult. My was i shocked at the size of Rio he is huge but again he is a gentle giant. They were out when i arrived which is just typical but came back shortly after, what i didnt realise was my 18 month old great niece Ruby was in the car with her mum. Of course Beth, her mum didnt think anything about letting Ruby wander round but I hadnt noticed at first as talking to my sister and turned to see Ruby right up close to Rex. I panicked I must admit forI had no idea what Rex's reaction would be and screamed "OH my god he may bite as he has never seen a baby before" and reached forward on my electric scooter to make a grab to get Rex away if he went to bite pulling my hamstring in the process lol (the popping sound was really loud everyone heard it)only to watch this daft dog lay down so that Ruby could get to his head better, I sat there in complete shock even when she had a square of chocolate in her hand waving it in front of his nose as toddlers do he just ignored her and when she threw his bowl of water over his head trying to give him a drink he just came and sat with me, as if to say "mum she made me wet lol" So i now know that i can trust him to an extent with all ages not that i would ever trust any dog alone with a toddler as that is just plain idiotic I know that supervised is the only way. But i was so pleased he didnt even react to my other great nice Demi-leigh 4 and my nephew Teejay 6 screaming and playing and running around as kids do. So all in all well worth the pulled hamstring lol.

Jake sprayingwith water doesnt really work as he then thinks it is a game and tries to eat the spray bottle and then goes back to barking but Col I had not thought of doing that a tall but it really does make sense so if all else fails will definately be giving that a try.
REx has jsut demonstrated what happens when you try to bark with a mouth full of food lol, he has jsut sprayed dry dog food up the kitchen wher he treid to bark at Loki who was in front of the cooker. Why do kids not listen to the old addages such as never speak with your mouth full lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Quiet in here today! We are at a dog show tomorrow (friday) in Accrington, & on saturday we are at a breed club champ show in Scotland, & on sunday we are visiting a friend in Yorkshire who's having her son's first birthday. So we have a busy few days.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well Dexter came 2nd in his class today, being beaten by a giddy cow-hocked Pekenese. He did well & hopefully he'll do just as well tomorrow at the Scottish Chihuahua Club championship show.


----------



## _jake_

Woo go dexter!


----------



## Shell195

Another sad day for me 

RIP Inca(aka Split ear)
pts due to renal failure aged 15 1/2 years

She was one of my 3 black ex feral litter mates. I lost her sister Izzy 2 years ago due to kidney failure and her brother Inky isnt in good health either

Its going to be odd not seeing her cute little face peeking at me, Im sure the dogs will miss her too as she adored them and used to love rubbing round them every morning


----------



## _jake_

Shell195 said:


> Another sad day for me
> 
> RIP Inca(aka Split ear)
> pts due to renal failure aged 15 1/2 years
> 
> She was one of my 3 black ex feral litter mates. I lost her sister Izzy 2 years ago due to kidney failure and her brother Inky isnt in good health either
> 
> Its going to be odd not seeing her cute little face peeking at me, Im sure the dogs will miss her too as she adored them and used to love rubbing round them every morning


I'm very sorry! R.I.P Inca:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

So sorry Shell huggs RIP Inca.

I am in a quandry with Rex now as he is not the dog I was lead to believe he was and does have behavioural issues due to no socialisation and he shows a fear reacton to everything. Hence his barking at the cats. I am in love with his personality but when it comes to cats and dogs I am a bit at a loss coz he flips between being an absolute dream and a frightened little coward. However today he was introduced to clicker training and he took to it like a fish to water and within five minutes had learned high five lol. I know he has only been here 6 days and that i not long enough to get a full assessment of him but i am frightened that at the end of two weeks he will not of made any headway at all and Glyn will say he has to and he will end up being passed from pillar to post as no one will wan to take him on.
The one thing that gets me is although he is still barking at the cats today we have not had to shut him away from them with the stair gate and both have happily spend time in the same room together with no ill effects but the second i go into the kitchen he barks like mad at any out there.


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> So sorry Shell huggs RIP Inca.
> 
> I am in a quandry with Rex now as he is not the dog I was lead to believe he was and does have behavioural issues due to no socialisation and he shows a fear reacton to everything. Hence his barking at the cats. I am in love with his personality but when it comes to cats and dogs I am a bit at a loss coz he flips between being an absolute dream and a frightened little coward. However today he was introduced to clicker training and he took to it like a fish to water and within five minutes had learned high five lol. I know he has only been here 6 days and that i not long enough to get a full assessment of him but i am frightened that at the end of two weeks he will not of made any headway at all and Glyn will say he has to and he will end up being passed from pillar to post as no one will wan to take him on.
> The one thing that gets me is although he is still barking at the cats today we have not had to shut him away from them with the stair gate and both have happily spend time in the same room together with no ill effects but the second i go into the kitchen he barks like mad at any out there.


 
If you have to part with him then ask Chloe who she rehomed her white GSD girl with as I think they cover the whole country and would match Rex up with the right home and give back up if needed

GSD are a very complicated breed and young males go through a phase of being difficult, its normal.


----------



## cloggers

RIP Inca 



Shell195 said:


> If you have to part with him then ask Chloe who she rehomed her white GSD girl with as I think they cover the whole country and would match Rex up with the right home and give back up if needed
> 
> GSD are a very complicated breed and young males go through a phase of being difficult, its normal.


I sensed my name 

German Shepherd Dogs German Shepherd Puppies UK

They were fantastic! Cant fault them in my mind, and if you cant keep him whilst they find him a home they can arrange foster care. 
I hope it doesn't come to that, cos I know how difficult it is, but if it does they were brilliant for us and our area coordinator clearly adored the dogs.


----------



## sammy1969

If I'm honest i dont want to part with him as i feelwith appropriate training etc he will be ine and all his issues i was told by the behaviourist can be overcome and the fact he so wants to please is really in his favour .


----------



## sammy1969

Ok he has just lead down beside the wheelchair with loki sat on the top with not even a whimper, He is such a conndrum at time slol but hopefully this is a look at whats to come and as i have not had to shut the stair gate all day for a change am i right in getting my hopes up that he will stop?


----------



## Zoo-Man

So sorry to hear the sad news about Inca Shell  xx

Sam, sounds like there is some progress with Rex, hopefully he'll carry that on.

Today, Dexer got a 4th in his class.


----------



## sammy1969

I am so hoping Col curretnly we have one cat playing with the busheys on cat on the wheelchair and a Rex lead on his bed asleep, cant believe it.
I saw on fb about Dexter and commented but so proud hope he does as well if not better tomorrow hun


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> I am so hoping Col curretnly we have one cat playing with the busheys on cat on the wheelchair and a Rex lead on his bed asleep, cant believe it.
> I saw on fb about Dexter and commented but so proud hope he does as well if not better tomorrow hun


Sam, that status was from last night, so we arent at a show tomorrow, that was today. :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol shows it was late and i was tired lol and in agony due to burst abcess, thats my excuse and i am sticking to it lol


----------



## ami_j

wow this thread is really getting neglected, any updates on Eileen?

Sorry for your loss Shell  *hug*

Thought I would share this video :lol2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../834648-dog-needs-brakes-lol.html#post9881283


----------



## _jake_

It has.


Not sure if you know this yet, Jai, but I should be getting a HAMSTER tomorrow! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> It has.
> 
> 
> Not sure if you know this yet, Jai, but I should be getting a HAMSTER tomorrow! :whistling2:


really? I had no idea:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Yes! Might trade Misty in for it! Bleeding cat is too loving! Roxy only loves me when she wants loving, Misty gets in my face and rubs her chin into mine and purposely stands on the keyboard.


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Yes! Might trade Misty in for it! Bleeding cat is too loving! Roxy only loves me when she wants loving, Misty gets in my face and rubs her chin into mine and purposely stands on the keyboard.


She wants to type hello to me :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

HE he finally have pictures of Rex going up on his thread at last lol as soon as i have finished this post


----------



## _jake_

Ha ha maybe! Shes bleeding annoying though. I'd started writing, about two pages, and she deleted it


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> HE he finally have pictures of Rex going up on his thread at last lol as soon as i have finished this post


:2thumb:


_jake_ said:


> Ha ha maybe! Shes bleeding annoying though. I'd started writing, about two pages, and she deleted it


:gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

THey are there now forrat chat thread pics


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone - I think I'm back!!! :lol2:

Still very weak and watery, but managing OK now, just trying to be sensible and not rush things. Managed to stay up for the whole day yesterday and Barry took me out in the car for a short drive to visit friends, which fair cheered me up a bit and helped me forget about the pain.

Today I feel pretty good, so decided it was time to try and catch up on everything that's been neglected for the last 4 weeks, as long as it doesn't involve a great deal of effort! :roll: cos I got none! :lol:

I'm sure there are pages and pages of stuff I've missed, so if anything of any real importance has happened to anyone, please post it again so i know what's been going on in your lives.

Shell, thanks for all your texts and I was so very sorry to hear about Bailey - I'm so very sorry!

Colin thank you so much for caring and keeping in touch and doing that collection for me - I was absolutely stunned when Barry came into hospital and told me what had arrived. I must go and find your thread and thank everyone for their kind thoughts.

Jen - how are you feeling about Braedon now?


----------



## DavieB

Nice to have you back Eileen. 

Glad your feeling better. Thread almost died without you lol


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone - I think I'm back!!! :lol2:
> 
> Still very weak and watery, but managing OK now, just trying to be sensible and not rush things. Managed to stay up for the whole day yesterday and Barry took me out in the car for a short drive to visit friends, which fair cheered me up a bit and helped me forget about the pain.
> 
> Today I feel pretty good, so decided it was time to try and catch up on everything that's been neglected for the last 4 weeks, as long as it doesn't involve a great deal of effort! :roll: cos I got none! :lol:
> 
> I'm sure there are pages and pages of stuff I've missed, so if anything of any real importance has happened to anyone, please post it again so i know what's been going on in your lives.
> 
> Shell, thanks for all your texts and I was so very sorry to hear about Bailey - I'm so very sorry!
> 
> Colin thank you so much for caring and keeping in touch and doing that collection for me - I was absolutely stunned when Barry came into hospital and told me what had arrived. I must go and find your thread and thank everyone for their kind thoughts.
> 
> Jen - how are you feeling about Braedon now?



Welcome back Eileen, you have been sorely missed.:notworthy:

Jen is at the hospital this afternoon to hopefully get some answers as to what could have caused what happened to Braedon (not sure if she posted it on here as I keep having umpteen pages to check when I get back and i'm too lazy :blush


----------



## feorag

Thanks Davie - that'll be cos I talk too much!!! :blush:

I'm so sorry about the bracelet for your daughter's birthday, but still happy to do you one, maybe for Christmas?, once I get back to normal.


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Thanks Davie - that'll be cos I talk too much!!! :blush:
> 
> I'm so sorry about the bracelet for your daughter's birthday, but still happy to do you one, maybe for Christmas?, once I get back to normal.


Don;t worry about it Eileen, she got plenty lol. Shw won't notice one little bit.


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Welcome back Eileen, you have been sorely missed.:notworthy:
> 
> Jen is at the hospital this afternoon to hopefully get some answers as to what could have caused what happened to Braedon (not sure if she posted it on here as I keep having umpteen pages to check when I get back and i'm too lazy :blush


Hi Katie, sorry I missed this last time around cos Davie's post came up below yours. I hope the hospital can give her some answers. How's your pregnancy going?



DavieB said:


> Don;t worry about it Eileen, she got plenty lol. Shw won't notice one little bit.


Thanks Davie! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody! Sorry I have been nonexistent. My head hasn't been in a good place :blush: how's everybody?


----------



## ami_j

yay Eileen! you have been missed!


----------



## cloggers

EILEEN!!!!!
I missed you :blush:

Glad your feeling better


----------



## Amalthea

Glad to see ya back, Eileen!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Hi Katie, sorry I missed this last time around cos Davie's post came up below yours. I hope the hospital can give her some answers. How's your pregnancy going?
> 
> Thanks Davie! :2thumb:



It's going well I think. Had a fall at work a few Saturdays ago, and didn't feel madam move for about 9 hours, so was very panicky, but she's making up for it now. Sprocket(te) has been very active the last few days..unusually so. The longest break I've had between movements has been fifteen minutes, since 2am early hours of Saturday morning..so not had a great deal of kip but she seems to be having a smashing time :lol2: At the midwifes on Tuesday for more bloods and general checkup. Finding myself thirsty all the time at the minute, no matter how much I seem to drink. Had the odd phase of seeing spots too but that's usually if I get up too quickly or bend down to pick something up etc. So hopefully the tests will come back clear and it's nothing too unusual. I'm so paranoid about gestational diabetes that everytime I get something weird happening I'm flapping..driving Will insane as usual. Bad joints aren't being helped by the extra baby weight, and my back/hips are now excruciating if I'm on my feet for too long (due to the SPD)..which when you work on your feet for 8-10 hours a day..is not ideal. Some days are better than others. If I've slept okay it's not so bad but I'm a little shattered at the moment so feeling everything more.

4d scan is sort of on hold unfortunately. We'd booked it for the 28th of this month, but for some reason you can't pay on the day, so we were supposed to pay it last week but then Libby was in and out of the vets for a week and a bit and I didn't want to risk paying for it then in case she needed further treatment. And now even though the appointments still on the site as open it's too late to pay for the scan they've said. But the woman said that if we phone up on the day or a few days beforehand, they get 'cancellations' so would probably be able to get it that way (even though it's saying it's open). I'm totally confused, it just seems flipping bizarre to me :?

Libby is okay now for the most part. She had a very red raw bottom, with quite a bit of swelling, which was intefering with her toileting. Took her to the vets initially as she was grooming the area a lot, he gave some anti-inflamatories, which helped with the swelling but not her worrying it, he's also done her anal glands too, though he didn't think that was the cause. And she's had a run of antibiotics. Her bottom itself looks okay now, just red still..but she's doing what Libby does best and 'worrying' the area. She did it when the rats pulled a bit of fur out years ago. She over groomed the area on the back of her leg to the point where her fur has never grown back right and it took ages to get her to pack it in. Even now sometimes when she's grooming she'll get distracted by her back leg for too long and you have to snap her out of it.

At the minute I'm following her around like a hawk, allowing her to groom within reason then trying to distract her...it's going wonderfully *sarcasm* I just get attacked, wheras Will can do anything he wants with her and she just purrs. Phoenix is the opposite way around, if Will even wants to stroke her he has to have her permission or she's a full on little madam. But I can do anything I want :? Blooming animals. We've never treated them differently, they just seem to have their favourite humans.

Libby loves my bump though. It's really strange. She'll lie on it or with her feet against it and when the baby moves she sort of kicks/pads back at her..it's bizarre. Wheras Phoenix doesn't like the freaky alien moving stomach at all, if the baby kicks her it takes ages for her to come back to me for cuddles :lol2: cats eh..who'd have em :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Welcome back Eileen!

And I so totally bought a Syrian Hamster today - it's fluffy! Can't get any pics as someone sat on the camera :lol: But will get some soon


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Welcome back Eileen!
> 
> And I so totally bought a Syrian Hamster today - it's fluffy! Can't get any pics as someone sat on the camera :lol: But will get some soon


hahaha woooo a syrian! cant wait to hear about him what colour is he


----------



## _jake_

Well, he's long haired (mostly the skirt thing) and quite a light tort sort of colour. Like your average looking hamster, just lighter lol, make sense? He's MASSIVE as well! He's bigger than my last one I had a few years back now and he's about 8-10 weeks old, and as long as PAH isn't lying, he was bred from a breeder too, would explain his size and hopefully nice personality.

But, in the tank of females they had the most amazing marked grey and black female, she was stunning, but I was set on getting a male so had to resist. Percy was already chosen lol. And I checked in the Adoption part, but they were very old and I didn't really want to get one that would die within 6 months... I guess its different with rescuing a old dog/cat as you'll at least get a good few years still. I felt bad afterwards though.

Though, I am already shi**ing myself when I'm going to have top start taming Percy down lol.. I'd of been fine if I was a few years younger, but those teeth! :lol: He's been out for a nibble on some food, done a meerkat stance and observed my bedroom then went back to bed. Can't wait until he's a big fat puppy tame monster, he can try typing to you on my keyboard as well as Misty haha.

Any tips on how to Tame down a Syrian? He hasn't squealed or gone for me when I stroked him in store or put him in his cage.


----------



## Shell195

*WELCOME HOME EILEEN:flrt:*


----------



## temerist

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Where have you been lol? WE have missed too


----------



## temerist

i fell into a black hole lol


----------



## sammy1969

sammy1969 said:


> Where have you been lol? WE have missed too


Eileen great to have you back and posting again YAY YAY YAY lol
Ok this 340 year old head needs to rest from the shouting lol.

Ermm news here is have Rex lol who is the most loveable pain going with lots of issues it seems that wasnt informed of but getting there and going blind lol 
but best of all is YOU ARE BACK YAY YAY YAY


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> i fell into a black hole lol


WE noticed lol but seriously how are you doing now better i hope hun huggggssss.
AN when do i finally get official wenchdom lol


----------



## Amalthea

And now Ian returning, too?? What a day! Welcome back  how's you?


----------



## sammy1969

It looks like it is a bumper bonus day lol


----------



## temerist

i need to have an edit of my signature so ill make sure to include you, ill be holding interviews all week. im really good now, infact im fantastic lol.

hello jen-wench : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

THat is so good to hear hun funny thing was we were only wondering where you had disappeared to and how oyu were doing a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Amalthea

Good to see ya back, Ian  and in such high spirits, too :flrt:


----------



## temerist

you will be begging me to leave again soon :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Never lol


----------



## temerist

never say never sammy sausage :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Thank you everyone for the wonderful welcome back! :2thumb:

Ian - great to see you back and to hear that you are in such good spirits - you have been missed!

Jen - did you get any answers from the hospital about Braedon??

Sammy, I saw your thread about Rex - I can't believe you've taken on a GSD, or are you just keeping him until a permanent home can be found?

Katie - glad everything is OK with you. I remember I went a full tilter in the middle of the road when I was about 7 months pregnant - I'd never seen my first husband or friend move so quickly as they were standing outside his house as I ran across the road to them! :lol2: It can give you a fright though!

Having just been though what I've been through I can certainly sympathise with you about joint pain. Your hips especially will be struggling no doubt as you get nearer term.

I'm sorry to hear about Libby - I hope she's OK.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> i need to have an edit of my signature so ill make sure to include you, ill be holding interviews all week. im really good now, infact im fantastic lol.
> 
> hello jen-wench : victory:


 
WTF have you been Ive been so worried about you:bash:
Its great to see you back Ive missed your naughtiness:flrt:
What a great day its been, hmmmm you havent been away with Eileen have you


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> WTF have you been Ive been so worried about you:bash:
> Its great to see you back Ive missed your naughtiness:flrt:
> What a great day its been, hmmmm you havent been away with Eileen have you


 
back now lol

i see you have an extra shaven pussy (cat :whistling2


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> back now lol
> 
> i see you have an extra shaven pussy (cat :whistling2


Yes I have 3 now:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Bloody hell, the thread almost dies a death, & then Eileen AND Ian return to post! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What a great day its been, hmmmm you havent been away with Eileen have you


:gasp:


----------



## temerist

thats what happens when you mess around with all the dna testng and cloning, women end up with 3 bold cats!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thank you everyone for the wonderful welcome back! :2thumb:
> 
> Ian - great to see you back and to hear that you are in such good spirits - you have been missed!
> 
> Jen - did you get any answers from the hospital about Braedon??
> 
> Sammy, I saw your thread about Rex - I can't believe you've taken on a GSD, or are you just keeping him until a permanent home can be found?
> 
> Katie - glad everything is OK with you. I remember I went a full tilter in the middle of the road when I was about 7 months pregnant - I'd never seen my first husband or friend move so quickly as they were standing outside his house as I ran across the road to them! :lol2: It can give you a fright though!
> 
> Having just been though what I've been through I can certainly sympathise with you about joint pain. Your hips especially will be struggling no doubt as you get nearer term.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about Libby - I hope she's OK.


 


While youve been ill I also lost one of my old ferals with renal failure  Its not been good animal wise:whip:

ETA Mowgli eventually recovered from his cat flu and got castrated and chipped at long last


----------



## sammy1969

Hmm thats a point Shell lol I mean they both show back up on the same dayl ol maybe Eileen has had Ian chained up somewhere andfinally decided to release him lmao,

Eileen I amnot sure if heis staying or not to be honest. I have had gsds in the past and would love to keep him especially as he has now stopped barking at the cats but after this morning i am just not sure and it isnt as if he has done anyhting wrong just too many busy bodies in the area but i know he would make a great support dog if they wil acceot him for training like mysty was. I paid for her training but it was well worth it and would willingly do it again


----------



## temerist

NOOOOOOOOOOO

your not ment to know!!!!

eileen will beat me if she finds out i told:whip:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> thats what happens when you mess around with all the dna testng and cloning, women end up with 3 bold cats!!!


Tut tut still smutty I see :naughty:


----------



## sammy1969

But you didnt tell i guessed lol


----------



## temerist

that eileen shes a right kinky bitch lol :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Jen - did you get any answers from the hospital about Braedon??


Nope... All the tests came back normal. They're saying it is one of the things that diabetics are more prone to  They said the next pregnancy may be completely fine, though. *sigh* I mean, I am happy that I'm ok, but I kinda wanted them to find SOMEthing... All they are saying is I have to have my blood sugars as controlled as possible and keep taking the high dose folic acid. And when I get pregnant again, the doctor said she'd prescribe asprin for something or other... *sigh* Oh, and I'll be watched even more closely next time, as well.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nope... All the tests came back normal. They're saying it is one of the things that diabetics are more prone to  They said the next pregnancy may be completely fine, though. *sigh* I mean, I am happy that I'm ok, but I kinda wanted them to find SOMEthing... All they are saying is I have to have my blood sugars as controlled as possible and keep taking the high dose folic acid. And when I get pregnant again, the doctor said she'd prescribe asprin for something or other... *sigh* Oh, and I'll be watched even more closely next time, as well.


 
The news could have been so much worse hun if you understand what I mean (((HUGS)))


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> The news could have been so much worse hun if you understand what I mean (((HUGS)))


I know... Just feels like I didn't get any answers at all as to why my son died. And if I hear one more person say "it's just one of those things", I may slap 'em. :censor:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I know... Just feels like I didn't get any answers at all as to why my son died. And if I hear one more person say "it's just one of those things", I may slap 'em. :censor:


 
I hate the way people say that:bash: While you are slapping them give them one from me too x


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> I hate the way people say that:bash: While you are slapping them give them one from me too x


Will do!


----------



## Postcard

Just thought I'd pop in to say I took dog-face to ringcraft and it was good fun - I could have done with a bit more feedback but doggy was very good except when she decided to have a pee on the second straight up-and-down in our final go... :lol2:

she enjoyed meeting the other dogs and I was proud of how well-mannered and generally well-behaved she was, actually. I know show dogs don't have to be obedience champs but she took it all in her stride, although it would be nice to get her ears up and have her a little more exuberant. Will need to pack chicken or something as treats for next time!

Anyway, made me want a pup I could take out showing even more :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm going to see Nick Baker tonight  Really excited


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> While youve been ill I also lost one of my old ferals with renal failure  Its not been good animal wise:whip:
> 
> ETA Mowgli eventually recovered from his cat flu and got castrated and chipped at long last


Oh dear, all that and the worry about Mowgli too wouldn't be good at all. Great news about Mowgli though - so pleased he's OK and managed to get his op and chip without repercussions.


Amalthea said:


> Nope... All the tests came back normal. They're saying it is one of the things that diabetics are more prone to  They said the next pregnancy may be completely fine, though. *sigh* I mean, I am happy that I'm ok, but I kinda wanted them to find SOMEthing... All they are saying is I have to have my blood sugars as controlled as possible and keep taking the high dose folic acid. And when I get pregnant again, the doctor said she'd prescribe asprin for something or other... *sigh* Oh, and I'll be watched even more closely next time, as well.


Sorry to hear that, I think it's reassuring if they can give you a reason why things like that happened, so that you know in the hope that it can be avoided in the future.



Shell195 said:


> I hate the way people say that:bash: While you are slapping them give them one from me too x


I'm with Shell on that too - I don't know how people can be so blase about such a devastating event. Losing a child whether it's still in the womb or not is the hardest thing I think any woman will have to deal with in life, so it can't be "just one of those things" :bash:



annabel said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to say I took dog-face to ringcraft and it was good fun - I could have done with a bit more feedback but doggy was very good except when she decided to have a pee on the second straight up-and-down in our final go... :lol2:
> 
> she enjoyed meeting the other dogs and I was proud of how well-mannered and generally well-behaved she was, actually. I know show dogs don't have to be obedience champs but she took it all in her stride, although it would be nice to get her ears up and have her a little more exuberant. Will need to pack chicken or something as treats for next time!
> 
> Anyway, made me want a pup I could take out showing even more :2thumb:


I used to boil liver with garlic and put it in a bum bag around my waist when I was showing my Afghans. The strong smell of the liver was so exciting for them and when it was boiled and dried out it didn't leave loadsa grease on my fingers, which you need to avoid when handling a dog, especially if it's a longhaired dog like my Afghans.


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> I used to boil liver with garlic and put it in a bum bag around my waist when I was showing my Afghans. The strong smell of the liver was so exciting for them and when it was boiled and dried out it didn't leave loadsa grease on my fingers, which you need to avoid when handling a dog, especially if it's a longhaired dog like my Afghans.


But as a side effect no one came near you at the shows lol.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Davie - did you not know I was a male magnet when I was young! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Davie - did you not know I was a male magnet when I was young! :roll2: PMSL!!!


They say the way to a mans heart is through his stomach so must have been your cooked liver:roll2:


----------



## Shell195

Im off work for 2 days and in between posting on here and cleaning I am making hotpot:lol2:
Im bit annoyed with our vets at the minute. Bailey was pts nearly 2 weeks ago and I asked for a general cremation. They rang yesterday and said he was still in cold storage as I hadnt paid the bill(£135) After explaining that I had a 30 day account which they already knew they decided they had made a mistake and he would be sent off today:bash:
The bill isnt due to be paid until the end of this month, stupid people:devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Great to see you back Eileen x
Sorry to hear you have been having a hard time of it lately.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> They say the way to a mans heart is through his stomach so must have been your cooked liver:roll2:


:lol2:

Silly vets! :bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Im off work for 2 days and in between posting on here and cleaning I am making hotpot:lol2:
> Im bit annoyed with our vets at the minute. Bailey was pts nearly 2 weeks ago and I asked for a general cremation. They rang yesterday and said he was still in cold storage as I hadnt paid the bill(£135) After explaining that I had a 30 day account which they already knew they decided they had made a mistake and he would be sent off today:bash:
> The bill isnt due to be paid until the end of this month, stupid people:devil:



 Shell. I thought your vets always seemed quite decent too :bash:

Have fun today Jen, try not to swoon in his presence 

Welcome back Ian. I'm Katie, I tend to be more of a lurker than a poster so you may not know me but I certainly know of you. In fact I was asking about you the other week, so nice to see that you are back and in good spirits.

Sammy just been looking at the pics, that GSD is gorgeous :flrt: I assumed you owned your own place due to how many animals you had already tbh. How do you find a landlord that lets you rent with pets? Will wants to sell this place and rent somewhere bigger for a couple of years, before we go into a mortgage again, but nowhere up here seems to accept pets and I refuse to get rid of them, so if we have to make do we have to make do.


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Have fun today Jen, try not to swoon in his presence


I make no promises :whistling2: Front row seats!!! :2thumb:

That's terrible, Shell.  How upsetting to have it drawn out for so long


----------



## Shell195

The vets really are being stupid and when I see Iain again(hes one of the partners) I shall be telling him my thoughts:bash:


----------



## temerist

feorag said:


> :lol2: Davie - did you not know I was a male magnet when I was young! :roll2: PMSL!!!


 
your still a male magnet :notworthy:


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> your still a male magnet :notworthy:


:roll2: PMSL!!

You wouldn't be saying that if you could actually see me today!!! Lying in bed in my work fleece, white as a sheet and decidedly wrinkly!!! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

*starts to picture eileen in bed* :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Need a sick bucket?????


----------



## temerist

cheers for that eileeeeeeen you just ruined my fantasy :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sometimes I'm just a bit too honest for my own good! :lol2:


----------



## temerist

youd be no good on one of those sex phone lines lol


eileen "oooo baby i bet your really hard"

customer "oh yea i am"

eileen "grab it for me"

customer "what was that noise"

eileen "sorry i farted!!!!!!"

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

temerist said:


> youd be no good on one of those sex phone lines lol
> 
> 
> eileen "oooo baby i bet your really hard"
> 
> customer "oh yea i am"
> 
> eileen "grab it for me"
> 
> customer "what was that noise"
> 
> eileen "sorry i farted!!!!!!"
> 
> :lol2:


LMFAO!... :rotfl:


----------



## Shell195

Ive just nearly choked on my brew:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Hahaha!! It's good to have ya back, Ian  it hasn't been the happiest of places round here lately.


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> eileen "sorry i farted!!!!!!"
> 
> :lol2:


:gasp: I don't fart!!! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to say I took dog-face to ringcraft and it was good fun - I could have done with a bit more feedback but doggy was very good except when she decided to have a pee on the second straight up-and-down in our final go... :lol2:
> 
> she enjoyed meeting the other dogs and I was proud of how well-mannered and generally well-behaved she was, actually. I know show dogs don't have to be obedience champs but she took it all in her stride, although it would be nice to get her ears up and have her a little more exuberant. Will need to pack chicken or something as treats for next time!
> 
> Anyway, made me want a pup I could take out showing even more :2thumb:


Nice one Annabel! Shame your not closer to us, you could come to our ringcraft classes, we give plenty of feedback to our members.



Amalthea said:


> Hahaha!! It's good to have ya back, Ian  it hasn't been the happiest of places round here lately.


The thread has certainly been livened up hasn't it? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've been doing a bit of gardening this afternoon, some weeding & some fertilising - with llama pooh! I brought home some llama pooh from the animal centre in the Lake District yesterday. Its great fertiliser, & I even put a pellet in each pot plant in the house.


----------



## _jake_

I held Percy last night! He's a bit jumpy but with Jaime's help I'm sure I'll be able to get him to settle down and be a good little syrian that I keep hearing people have! I was almost willing to put him in the post last night as he started bar chewing the lid, but removed the stupid 'shelf' so he can't reach and his attention is now on the wood in his cage, thank god. It's so silly that I'd have no hesitation handling a snake or monitor, but got a bit frightened putting my hand in with a fluffy hamster, :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> I held Percy last night! He's a bit jumpy but with Jaime's help I'm sure I'll be able to get him to settle down and be a good little syrian that I keep hearing people have! I was almost willing to put him in the post last night as he started bar chewing the lid, but removed the stupid 'shelf' so he can't reach and his attention is now on the wood in his cage, thank god. It's so silly that I'd have no hesitation handling a snake or monitor, but got a bit frightened putting my hand in with a fluffy hamster, :lol:


Jake, I have wrestled with Rhea, Fallow Deer, Reindeer, Wild Boar, Llamas, Alpacas, European Eagle Owls, & others, but present me with a Syrian or Russian Hamster & I'd bottle it! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Jake, I have wrestled with Rhea, Fallow Deer, Reindeer, Wild Boar, Llamas, Alpacas, European Eagle Owls, & others, but present me with a Syrian or Russian Hamster & I'd bottle it! :lol2:


Haha, can't say I blame you Colin. Though, I think I'd rather fair my chances with a hamster than Reindeer:gasp::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Angry hamsters are scary critters!! I'm with you, Col!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

_jake_ said:


> Haha, can't say I blame you Colin. Though, I think I'd rather fair my chances with a hamster than Reindeer:gasp::lol2:


Reindeer have a mean hoof-slap, hurts like hell! Grab them by the antlers (if they have antlers at that time of year) & they use their feet on you.


----------



## _jake_

Zoo-Man said:


> Reindeer have a mean hoof-slap, hurts like hell! Grab them by the antlers (if they have antlers at that time of year) & they use their feet on you.


Damn! Yeah... I'll stick with the hamster:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Reindeer have a mean hoof-slap, hurts like hell! Grab them by the antlers (if they have antlers at that time of year) & they use their feet on you.


Still prefer that :lol:


----------



## Esarosa

Hamsters are something that even as a kid I didn't pester for. I had to 'tame' my friends down and needless to say, it put me off for life. Everything else it was 'muuuuum can we have....' but hamsters...we got offered them and I flat out said no thank you. I was a strange kid.


----------



## Amalthea

My first pet was a syrian... But I don't remember begging for one. Think it was my parents' way of getting me to stop bringing things home :lol: then we discovered rats


----------



## temerist

wake up people




sammy sausage you have been wenchified x


----------



## sammy1969

Katie I have never come across the problem of not bein allowed pets in either a council or housing assoc property dependig on the type of housing of course. When i fist started my first tenanncy with my landlords back in he earl 90's In the beginning i was in a communal block of flats and so pets like cats and dogs were no alllowed but then in 2002 I moved to where i am now, which although communal from the 1st floor upwards on the ground floor it isnt as my front door opens onto a public footpath.
i have had permission for my dogs ever since I moved in and my cats for the ast four years and I know the policy of my landlords is that as long as you live in a non communal area you can have permission for said types of pet.

YAY thankyou Ian lol

Ok quick question how do i stop Rex from raiding the cat litter trays it is one disgusting habit and not a problemi get with my other too any suggestions anyone?


----------



## temerist

try feeding him :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Cheeky I knew i was doing something wrong lol. I never realised oyu had to feed them I thought they were like you just took them out of the cupboard every now and then for a quick play when you were bored lmao.


----------



## temerist

sammy1969 said:


> Cheeky I knew i was doing something wrong lol. I never realised oyu had to feed them I thought they were like you just took them out of the cupboard every now and then for a quick play when you were bored lmao.


 
your lucky im a gentleman otherwise i would have a very smutty come back for that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> wake up people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammy sausage you have been wenchified x


 
Asleep, me at this time.......................................NEVER :lol2: If i slept at this time I would spill my rum


----------



## sammy1969

temerist said:


> your lucky im a gentleman otherwise i would have a very smutty come back for that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


See I knew you were a gentleman really the fact i missed a word out of that sentence( really should have my glasses on so i can see what I am typing lol) hasnt probably helped my cause either i suspect lmao


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Asleep, me at this time.......................................NEVER :lol2: If i slept at this time I would spill my rum


why dont you just have the bottle hooked up to an IV then you wont even need to refill your glass lol


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> why dont you just have the bottle hooked up to an IV then you wont even need to refill your glass lol


 
It would have to be on a very slow drip as I only have one drink a night:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

I think im going to ring the vets tomorrow and ask them to put Mowglis balls back!!!! Since being castrated hes turned into a monster, chewing wires, pouncing on Dennis, wrestling dolly, ripping papers up etc, etc, etc, naughty nekkid kitty:bash:


----------



## temerist

so come on how have you managed to get a third nekkid kitty?


----------



## sammy1969

Oh dear i thik oyu forgot to tell him that he was suposed to be a calm demure creature after they were removed other than that it is a case of he thinks to himself wellif they can detroy my Cathood I can destroy their home and so his behaviour is just his revenge lmao. I dont know if you saw the funny pic i put on my fb page of the cat with his paw covering where his bits would of been and the caption that reads "they did what? They stole them" which just cracked me up but you saying this just reminded me of it as i have visions of Mowgli doing the same thing then thinking "REVENGE TIME!!!!!" lol


----------



## Amalthea

Nick Baker was awesome!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> so come on how have you managed to get a third nekkid kitty?


 
I booked him before he was born, Steve paid for him for my birthday:no1: I bought him off Sphynxskin on here, Mowgli is a very nekkid boy:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Nick Baker was awesome!!!! :2thumb:


What did he actually do on stage?


----------



## Zoo-Man

My dad came home from hospital today :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

He talked about some of the things he's done and the critters he's seen. Answered questions at the end. I got a picture with him beforehand and he signed my book. When he was talking about the horned lizards, he asked if anybody could see one in a picture and nobody saw it but me  he had me point it out and said I was the first person to see it before he pointed it out  then we had a giggle when he talked about the lorises (glidergirl was there, too... Sitting right next to me *lol*). 

That's brilliant news, Col!!


----------



## sammy1969

THats great news Col 
Jen he sounds great I know I know thename but tonight i am in fibro fog and I cannot remember where i know it from lol but gussing he is soemthing to with animals lol


----------



## feorag

Great news about your dad Colin.

Jen, glad you enjoyed your night out - did he have any critters with him or was he just using piccies?


----------



## Amalthea

He hosts Weird Creatures, Sammy 

No critters with him, I'm afraid. But it was still really good!! I think he's "touring" again in the autumn. May buy more tickets :lol:


----------



## feorag

Interesting! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks ladies.

Jen, Nick Baker is a cool guy, & yes, isn't bad looking either eh? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

"Not bad" is an understatement :lol: unfortunately he had his wife and munchkin with him


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> "Not bad" is an understatement :lol: unfortunately he had his wife and munchkin with him


:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Ahhh Jen now i knwo who you mean " sex on legs lol" is how i would describe and yea he is good wonder i he will be down this way at all hmmmm could be interesting lol


----------



## Amalthea

Totally NOMable  check his website for dates  our tickets were £14 each and we were in the very front row


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i will do love this sort of thing and with the wheelchair i do tend to get seats either right at the back or right at the front lol


----------



## Amalthea

*dances*


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> *dances*
> 
> image


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, right!!


----------



## temerist

need a new quote for my signature


----------



## Shell195

I so didnt want to get up this morning:bash:


----------



## feorag

I'll swap you - you can have my pain and I'll get up for you, cos I'm still in bed! :roll:

Although I am going to go out this afternoon! :jump: Anyday Anne is going to pick me up and we're just going to a local garden centre for a coffee so I don't have to walk far. I'm so looking forward to just getting out of the house. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'll swap you - you can have my pain and I'll get up for you, cos I'm still in bed! :roll:
> 
> Although I am going to go out this afternoon! :jump: Anyday Anne is going to pick me up and we're just going to a local garden centre for a coffee so I don't have to walk far. I'm so looking forward to just getting out of the house. :2thumb:


 
No Thanks as Im now ok and you arent  Im glad to see you are starting to get your life back together, Anyday Anne will cheer you up:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yes, she'll talk my head off and I'll probably end up wanting to strangle her, which does occasionally happen! :roll: That I want to, not that I actually do!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hope you had a nice time out Eileen.

I brought some eggs home from the animal centre in The Lakes today, & thought I'd put some in my incubator to see what happens. I put in a call Duck egg, & 2 Polish Chicken eggs. My friend who shows Japanese Chins is going to have whatever may hatch.


----------



## feorag

Ooh, that could be exciting Colin - I hope they hatch out for you! :2thumb:

I had quite a nice day out with Anne, although she had her grandson with her so decided we were going to a different garden centre which had an indoor play area, rather than our local one which only has an outdoor one!Me personally, I would always take children to an outdoor play area, especially on a lovely sunny day like it was here yesterday, where they can run around in the fresh air than be indoors sweating in a ball pool. However, Anne isn't an outdoor type, so I knew why she did that, but it was heaving with screaming children and the noise was dreadful. However, I survived it and it was nice to get outside for a few hours.

But it was obviously more tiring than I thought and I slept until 11:00 this morning! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

GLad you had a good day out with anyday Annie hun you deserve it after all you ahve been through shame about the screaming children and them being kep inside on a lovely sunny day.

Col hope all the eggs hatch i wouldlike piccies of the newborn chicks please if possible lol as they are so cute


----------



## Shell195

Eileen it sounds like you had a good time even with the screaming kids


----------



## feorag

I did, but when she took Josh to the toilet I put my fingers over my ears and closed my eyes and tried to have 3 minutes of peace and quiet - my ears were ringing! :roll:

Now I'm sitting here going through show entries cos our show is in May and the entries close on Monday - it's about all i can manage at the minute, cos I can do it sitting down without much movement.


----------



## Esarosa

Eek lots of screaming kids in an enclosed area, that's unpleasant at the best of times, never mind when you're not well Eileen...says the pregnant lady. I'm starting to think I have issues, I realised today that I really don't like a lot of children. There was a little boy tormenting a frog in the park and his mum was just stood watching him :bash: Then you've got the screaming 'i want it my own way' brigade. Probably not the best time for me to realise I don't like other peoples kids :lol2: Well I suppose I should rephrase..I don't like little brats.

Think I overdid it today, finished work and went for a walk around town, looking at what we still need to get for bubs, making a list, pricing it all up. (I've realised if I just go out and buy, I buy things we will probably never use or need, if I make a list I have to be more sensible) After that I went for a walk over the park. Got out the other side of the park and started getting really strong tightenings in my stomach, lasted about thirty or forty seconds each time and they were relatively strong and uncomfortable. Took about an hour for them to abate. So apparently I'm now having Braxton Hicks, which has made me hyper aware of how quickly everything is approaching. (as if I wasn't already panicking enough :lol2


----------



## feorag

Oh dear that sounds not so good. I never had anything like that with either of mine.

I remember when one of my friends had these pains, her husband (trying to sound knowledgeable) suggested that they could be Branston Pickle pains! :lol2:

I wouldn't worry about it Katie, I didn't like other people's children either when I was your age - I only began to quite like children when i reached the grandmother stage. And if anyone had ever said to me that I would end up working with children I would have said "You're having a larf!!"

In fact until then I can honestly say, with my hand on my heart, I only ever met one child that I wanted to take into my house and bring up as my own! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad you got out & about Eileen. Break you in slowly eh? :lol2:

I am not at all happy! My next door neighbour saw me in the front garden & came over. Her eldest daughter has brought home a puppy, a Neopolitan Mastiff x Presa Canario, 4 weeks old. Yes 4 weeks old!!! :gasp: She asked my advice on what to give it to drink, etc. I told her it was far too young to be away from its mother & littermates, which she had already guessed. Aparently it was an accidental mating & the scum who's bitch had had them had already gave some away last week! :gasp: I told her it would be a huge amount of hard work, that this cross would result in a head-strong, large, powerful dog, & that there would be some major behavioural problems that will crop up. I was hoping to put them off keeping it to be honest, as they aren't really animal people, & it was their American Bulldogs that broke through the fence panels & killed my ferrets a few years ago. I don't fancy this dog in the next door garden when its fully grown, out of control & bored! :bash:


----------



## feorag

I don't blame you at all Colin - that sounds like a horrendous cross and if they couldn't control a bulldog HTF are they going to control a dog like this!!

As far as the breeder is concerned - he should be shot! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I don't blame you at all Colin - that sounds like a horrendous cross and if they couldn't control a bulldog HTF are they going to control a dog like this!!
> 
> As far as the breeder is concerned - he should be shot! :bash:


I've told them to get some Lactol, told them how often to feed it, etc, & told them to knock for me if they need any more advice, etc. But each time I shall be planting the seed that this dog is going to be an awful hardship for them. It would be better with someone who is more of an animal person.


----------



## Shell195

I never liked kids either and was married 8 years before I had any:lol2: even now I go to mush when I see a puppy or kitten but not when I see a baby:blush:

Col they sound awful neighbours:whip: maybe Skelmersdale isnt so different after all:whistling2:
I hope they dont keep the poor puppy, wont they hand it over to a dog rescue rather than badly rear it themselves or rehome it with another moron?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I never liked kids either and was married 8 years before I had any:lol2: even now I go to mush when I see a puppy or kitten but not when I see a baby:blush:
> 
> Col they sound awful neighbours:whip: maybe Skelmersdale isnt so different after all:whistling2:
> I hope they dont keep the poor puppy, wont they hand it over to a dog rescue rather than badly rear it themselves or rehome it with another moron?


They aren't actually bad neighbours, they just aren't educated enough about animal keeping, etc. Im hoping I can talk them into giving the pup to a rescue or someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh dear Col, that sounds like a possible recipe for disaster. But you never know they may suprise you and really research the care...doubtful but I live in hope.

At least it's not just me with an aversion to children. I go gaga over babies,puppies, kittens but I can't stand spoilt kids, I just want to beat the parents with the nearest heavy object.

And oh dear...http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/835882-few-pictures-few-pictures-my.html didn't realise Neil was anti cats..top of second page :|


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Oh dear Col, that sounds like a possible recipe for disaster. But you never know they may suprise you and really research the care...doubtful but I live in hope.
> 
> At least it's not just me with an aversion to children. I go gaga over babies,puppies, kittens but I can't stand spoilt kids, I just want to beat the parents with the nearest heavy object.
> 
> And oh dear...http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/835882-few-pictures-few-pictures-my.html didn't realise Neil was anti cats..top of second page :|


I saw that post too Katie, & another of his saying he has killed foxes all his life. Nice! And another post where he offered to meet up with Incrisis to sort him out! Just 3 more reasons I have not to be so keen on him.


----------



## Esarosa

I sat reading most of the thread with my mouth agape. Can't blame dyslexia for threatening people :?

Well it's Friday the 13th, how's everybody elses day been? Other than the braxton hicks, touch wood, nothing else has ocurred here. Day off tomorrow, nothing planned...don't know what to do with myself. Might have a pamper day, just to chill out and stop myself stressing over things I have no control over.


----------



## Shell195

Neil surprises me tbh:whip:

Ive been off today but Im working from 9 till 11 tonight then a full day tomorrow:bash:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

First of all- Eileen so glad to see you back!!! 


Sorry for the short absence! Had a bad few weeks, as most of you know I had to give up my cornish rex Naboo due to Howl being allergic, so we spoke to the vet and got tests done etc and found out he was only allergic to certain breeds. Anyway we ended up getting a second cat (a gorgeous pixie bob) as Howl was getting very stressed without another cat around and we'd had tests done to ok the breed. He was with us for about 2 weeks but then sadly Eric found him dead last week, I'd come in from work earlier and thought he was asleep as he was curled up in the radiator bed so didn't disturb him, but he was stiff as a board when Eric found him  Vets couldn't find anything wrong so said most likely cause was something like a heart attack. I was absolutely devastated hence not being on here a great deal as I immersed myself in work. We do now have an "accidental" new addition, I'd driven to speak to a breeder about maybe reserving a kitten from one of her future litters later in the year and she had a 14 week old maine ****/siamese cross boy there who literally jumped on me and attached himself to my leg...he refused to let go even when I got up and started walking around, so long and short of it is I ended up coming home with him :blush: He was the last available from her most recent litter and I fell in love when he was clinging onto me for dear life bless him. Howl took to him really quickly too, I was trying to keep them in seperate areas of the house but Howl managed to open the door and "break out" of his room, when I found him they were both curled up together sleeping! And there I was expecting hissing and a little fighting on first introductions lol!!




Amalthea said:


> I'm going to see Nick Baker tonight  Really excited


Jealous you got to see him, he is one sexy sexy beast! :mf_dribble:




_jake_ said:


> I held Percy last night! He's a bit jumpy but with Jaime's help I'm sure I'll be able to get him to settle down and be a good little syrian that I keep hearing people have! I was almost willing to put him in the post last night as he started bar chewing the lid, but removed the stupid 'shelf' so he can't reach and his attention is now on the wood in his cage, thank god. It's so silly that I'd have no hesitation handling a snake or monitor, but got a bit frightened putting my hand in with a fluffy hamster, :lol:


I can't stand handling hamsters, they are the only animal that has ever bitten me with seeming "vicious intent", evil little creatures :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ooo almost forgot, Col, glad to hear your dad is back home!


----------



## sammy1969

Awwww hun I am so sorry as he was such a gorgeous boy Huggggggssssss. 
Glad Howl has accepted the new one though we all need piccies of him though and to know his name lol.
Rex has settles in well i think we talked about him on fb the night you told me about oyur pixie bob but cant be sure as i have slept since then lol.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Awwww hun I am so sorry as he was such a gorgeous boy Huggggggssssss.
> Glad Howl has accepted the new one though we all need piccies of him though and to know his name lol.
> Rex has settles in well i think we talked about him on fb the night you told me about oyur pixie bob but cant be sure as i have slept since then lol.


Thanks, he was such a pretty boy, and really came out of his shell after a few days too(he LOVED belly rubs!). The new little one is "officially" called Tiberius (yup star trek geek lol) but we call him Tibs for short (Tibs is a type of food I had while out in Africa, have been giving the new pets african names lately lol).

Awww so glad to hear Rex is settled in well, is he still barking at the cats? Do you have any idea of whether he'll be staying yet?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Neil surprises me tbh:whip:
> 
> Ive been off today but Im working from 9 till 11 tonight then a full day tomorrow:bash:


I didn't know he wants all cats dead, is a thug & a fox killer, I just thought he was....... no better not! :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Argh just pulled my white jeans out of the washing machine and they are frickin pale yellow!! Looks like I've soaked them in pee  My orange cat jumper got mixed in with the whites, nooooo! Hopefully everyone is too drunk to notice the colour tomorrow... :S


----------



## sammy1969

Yay another trekkie lol hat see another reason for you to come visit lol.
Rex has stopped barking at the cats indoors but outside he likes to bark at Dante although in some respects it is as much Dantes fault as Rexs as he likes to torment the life out of Rex lol.
As for him staying or going that is still up in the air but i think he will be staying lol if i can curb a few of his bad habits which are nothing major at all lol and my landlords agree to him staying as well


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Aww bless, good to hear he has (mainly) stopped barking at them, haha cheeky Dante teasing him! Aww I hope he can stay, he is soo cute :flrt:

Here are a couple pics of Tibs:

Shoulder cat!



















You can see his teeny weeny little lynx tips here...


----------



## ami_j

Tibs is gorgeous :flrt: Loving the size of his ears :lol2: and in the last pic, Howl is all like "this is mai kitteh" :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> Tibs is gorgeous :flrt: Loving the size of his ears :lol2: and in the last pic, Howl is all like "this is mai kitteh" :lol2:


Thank you, his ears are awesome lol I'm hoping he doesn't grow into them and he stays massive lol!! Will be interesting to see how big he gets as he is only 1/4 Siamese and the rest Maine ****, though he looks almost full smeezie!

I just found this while buying my cat food, am I the only one that finds the name "pussy lawn" amusing lol?! My mind is in the gutter again :blush:

Pussy Lawn » Instant Grass


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Thank you, his ears are awesome lol I'm hoping he doesn't grow into them and he stays massive lol!! Will be interesting to see how big he gets as he is only 1/4 Siamese and the rest Maine ****, though he looks almost full smeezie!
> 
> I just found this while buying my cat food, am I the only one that finds the name "pussy lawn" amusing lol?! My mind is in the gutter again :blush:
> 
> Pussy Lawn » Instant Grass


yes, yes its just you. I dont see whats funny













*giggles*


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> yes, yes its just you. I dont see whats funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *giggles*


Not sure why I asked, you're all filth here :lol2: 

heehee Tibs is "shoulder catting" again! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Aww Tibs is soo cute you can see the maine coone in him you lucky thing as that is one of my dream cats. I love the tufts on his ears my two youngest both have them ie Loki and Gizmo and i think it is cute.

I think Rex will stay as i am digging my heals in where the landlords are concerned as they say I cant have a disabled dog which is what i intend to have Rex trained as once he is old enough, without rehoming my other dog which to me is wrong and discrimantory against me. 

AS for pussy lawn well what can i say other than is this the only type of lawn most men want to mow lmao


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Aww Tibs is soo cute you can see the maine coone in him you lucky thing as that is one of my dream cats. I love the tufts on his ears my two youngest both have them ie Loki and Gizmo and i think it is cute.
> 
> I think Rex will stay as i am digging my heals in where the landlords are concerned as they say I cant have a disabled dog which is what i intend to have Rex trained as once he is old enough, without rehoming my other dog which to me is wrong and discrimantory against me.
> 
> AS for pussy lawn well what can i say other than is this the only type of lawn most men want to mow lmao


:gasp: You have just put some VERY filthy images in my head missy! :lol: Maine ****'s are probably my favourite breed behind bengals, I was going tog et a full maine **** off the breeder as she breeds both coonies and smeezies, but then Tibs stole my heart lol.

Hopefully with a little gentle persuasion your landlords will give way! Telling you that you can't have a disability dog in the house unless you rehome your other dog to me seems a little discriminatory and completely unreasonable, how can they just expect you to "get rid" of a pet you've had almost all its life?! Thankfully our current landlord is super nice and said I can pretty much have anything I want in the house as long as it doesn't upset the neighbours and that we can do whatever we want to the house diy wise, he basically told us to treat the house as our own!  So naturally we are staying put here until we buy our own house lol. I've had so many shitty landlords in the past, one house we had a roach infestation which they refused to get rid of, there were even some living in the frickin freezer for crying out loud, I mean, how the hell did they survive IN the freezer?!! bleh!!!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Howl playing "I fits, I sits". Also my cat is super awesome, look it has laser eyes!


----------



## sammy1969

I totally agree it is unfair and to say to keep him i have to rehome the other two is just out of order as you know both the other two are over 11 years and there is no way I am going to rehome either of them at that age especially as oe is a retired support dog.

Dirty images in your head me never lol.

Oh god another thing in common lol Bengals are another of my dream cats lol and would love to have one of those two another being the norwegian forest lol


----------



## cloggers

Hey everyone 
Just got home from three days of lambing at my friends farm, which since I'm terrified of sheep was quite an accomplishment! 
I'll post the pictures and tell yous all about it tomorrow, sleep time now


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

cloggers said:


> Hey everyone
> Just got home from three days of lambing at my friends farm, which since I'm terrified of sheep was quite an accomplishment!
> I'll post the pictures and tell yous all about it tomorrow, sleep time now


Ooo I love lambing!!! I still remember helping my first one into the world, awesome!!!  Can't wait to see pics! I used to be scared of sheep, until my local dairy farmer showed me how to easily restrain one, after that I was happily running round catching them and trimming their feets, totally owned those woolly buggers muahaha


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I saw that post too Katie, & another of his saying he has killed foxes all his life. Nice! And another post where he offered to meet up with Incrisis to sort him out! Just 3 more reasons I have not to be so keen on him.


That's why I don't bother with 18+, but in defence of Neil I often wish someone would sort Incrisis out, cos imao he's a knob, like a lot of the people who inhabit 18+.

When you don't know someone, it's wrong on every level to assume that if they can't write a sentence in Queen's English that they're a window licker!


Serenity's_Fall said:


> First of all- Eileen so glad to see you back!!!
> 
> Sorry for the short absence! Had a bad few weeks, as most of you know I had to give up my cornish rex Naboo due to Howl being allergic, so we spoke to the vet and got tests done etc and found out he was only allergic to certain breeds. Anyway we ended up getting a second cat (a gorgeous pixie bob) as Howl was getting very stressed without another cat around and we'd had tests done to ok the breed. He was with us for about 2 weeks but then sadly Eric found him dead last week, I'd come in from work earlier and thought he was asleep as he was curled up in the radiator bed so didn't disturb him, but he was stiff as a board when Eric found him  Vets couldn't find anything wrong so said most likely cause was something like a heart attack. I was absolutely devastated hence not being on here a great deal as I immersed myself in work. We do now have an "accidental" new addition, I'd driven to speak to a breeder about maybe reserving a kitten from one of her future litters later in the year and she had a 14 week old maine ****/siamese cross boy there who literally jumped on me and attached himself to my leg...he refused to let go even when I got up and started walking around, so long and short of it is I ended up coming home with him :blush: He was the last available from her most recent litter and I fell in love when he was clinging onto me for dear life bless him. Howl took to him really quickly too, I was trying to keep them in seperate areas of the house but Howl managed to open the door and "break out" of his room, when I found him they were both curled up together sleeping! And there I was expecting hissing and a little fighting on first introductions lol!!


Thank you Becca.

I'm so sorry you had to rehome your Cornish and also sorry to hear about your Pixie Bob. Was he just a kitten, because I have heard that they can be very sensitive to some vaccinations?

Your new kitten is beautiful, but I must admit when I first read what it was I was horrified and found myself thinking "who on earth would cross those 2 breeds", because they are the total antithesis of each other, so I presumed it was a misalliance. However, if it's only a quarter Siamese and three quarters ****, then it must have been deliberate? I'm gobsmacked actualloy.

As I said Tibbs is a beautiful cat and I really like him, but I hate to say it, I'm sorry I can't see any Maine **** in him at all, apart from his ear tufts, which Siamese/Orientals don't get. .He looks like an Oriental spotted tabby to me.

I'll be interested to hear what Shell thinks on this one.


Serenity's_Fall said:


> Argh just pulled my white jeans out of the washing machine and they are frickin pale yellow!! Looks like I've soaked them in pee  My orange cat jumper got mixed in with the whites, nooooo! Hopefully everyone is too drunk to notice the colour tomorrow... :S


:lol2: When I was in hospital Barry took home my pyjamas - the top of which was white and the bottom of which was navy blue with spots (I mix and match you see!). unfortunately he decided to wash them for me and when it came back the top was a delicate shade of pink. :roll:

Chloe I loved lambing when my friend had their farm, especially bottle feeding the orphans! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Not long back from work, putting the animals to bed really is a major task!!
Becca that kitten is gorgeous but like Eileen Im gobsmacked anyone would cross such different breeds, as Eileen says except for the ear tufts he looks like an oriental and I cant see **** in him at all either.

Do you know if the **** parent was heart tested as a lot of them carry the HCM gene which can cause heart problems


----------



## Esarosa

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Aww bless, good to hear he has (mainly) stopped barking at them, haha cheeky Dante teasing him! Aww I hope he can stay, he is soo cute :flrt:
> 
> Here are a couple pics of Tibs:
> 
> Shoulder cat!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> You can see his teeny weeny little lynx tips here...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Aw bless he's beautiful :flrt: I do love an oriental type head. So the breeders breed ***** AND siamese seperately? Or are all the litters crossed with one another (mc x si)? Are they trying to add size to orientals, or maybe a longer coat, or do they just love the personalities of each breed and were intrigued as to what they could produce? I'm really intrigued. He's totally gorgeous.

Bless Howl and his allergies, I never think of the cats having allergies, or the pets in general really, sorry to hear about the pixiebob too. I'm sure they were lovely, I just find cats without tails a bit weird looking :blush:. I've read in the past they can be quite prone to cardiomyopathy(sp?) too.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Do you know if the **** parent was heart tested as a lot of them carry the HCM gene which can cause heart problems


Good point Shell. I'd be interested to know this too if the breeder is breeding crosses like this, maybe she's not health testing?


----------



## 5plusmany

Shell195 said:


> Do you know if the **** parent was heart tested as a lot of them carry the HCM gene which can cause heart problems


I have a (purebred) Maine Coone, I did research the breed but I never came across this info, all new to me! Can you elaborate please?


----------



## feorag

Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy has been a problem in Maine ***** just about since they first came into this country way back in 1985, so if you've done your research I'm amazed you haven't heard of this?


----------



## 5plusmany

I know what HCM is, but no I didn't know Maine Coones were particularly prone to it, nor did the breeder ever mention it! The breed was completely new to me when I got her and I have to say I am very far from expert on cat breeds.
Do you know what is the ideal testing procedure?


----------



## feorag

There is a gene test that can be done at Bristol that can give this information as far as I'm aware.

If you just google Maine ***** and Cardiomyopathy there are loads of sites that tell you this is the most severe threat to Maine *****. However, as I'm of the opinion (and if I'm wrong I'll hold my hand up and apologise) that this breeder is doing it for the money, then she's not going to be paying for health tests and if she isn't testing, then she's not going to tell you that there is a risk of this, cos then you're going to ask if she's had her cats tested!. Did she tell you that ***** are also susceptible to hip dysplasia?

There was a breeder not that far from me breeding ***** in the 80s/90s who sold quite a few kittens that died of this. My friend had 2 *****, the youngest died of it when it was only 2 years old and obviously I've heard of a lot more.

Way back in the early 90s I had a Havana, who developed a bit of a cough just before he was 2 year old. I took him to the vet and she found a heart murmur - previous checks during primary vaccs and boosters, hadn't brought up this murmur.

He was x-rayed and the x-ray revealed the enlarged heart - he also had an ECG which showed problems with his heart. We put him on a special diet and lots of my cat friends assured me that they'd known of cats with this problem live to a reasonably ripe age. However, I came home a month later and found him dead at the bottom of the stairs!


----------



## 5plusmany

Oh god that's awful!
I think you may be right about the breeder, but I did ask about hip dysplasia - I was told there was no family history and the vet check at time of vaccination all seemed normal.
I am looking at her now and I must say she is stunning, a good example of the breed, her parents were too. But I am concerned about her heart now..Bristol is reasonably close to me so will definitely look into it! I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## feorag

I presume she is registered and came with her papers??

Do you want to pm me with the name of the breeder, cos I'd love to know.

Also I'd love to see a piccie of her!


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone, had a good day with Rex today, I groomed him for the first time this morning as I found he had a furminator and my god was I surprise at the amount of loose fur that came out of him. I do have a couple of questions with regards to it and groomng him in general. The first is how long should i groom him for today i did it for about 30 minutes which i felt was enough for both of us but he still had fur coming out? ANd the second is any tips on how to stop him mouthing at me as he was doing it all through the grooming session, it isn't hard and it doesnt really hurt but if he were t do it to a child i wander what the reaction would be? Ihave tried yelping and stopping and i know it is early days as yet but dont want this becoming a bad habit.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Sorry, been feeling a bit off colour and only just got back from London so not had chance to get online yet. 

Just to answer the questions(if I miss anything I'm sorry-can't view web pages too well on my teeny phone!)-

The breeder I got Tibs from is a small breeder who mainly breeds Maine ***** but also has one pair of Siamese. Her Siamese stud is Tibs' grandfather and Tibs' mother is half Siamese/half Maine ****-result of a mating between the siamese stud and one of her female coonies. I was still upset about my pixiebob and my head wasn't in a good place so I can't remember a lot of what I was told, so I can't remember if the mating producing Tib's mother was accidental or a deliberate outcross, but I think the former. Anyway she decided to breed the mother back to one of her male coonies which produced the litter Tib's came from. I believe this cross won't be repeated though as she only breeds her females(and males) a certain number of times before retiring them.

As for the testing, ALL cats are fully tested and I have to say that the facilities, husbandry and welfare there are impeccable and some of the best I have encountered in the many different breeding facilities I've seen(and I've seen everything from small home hobby breeders to large scale breeding facilities). She is a "hobby breeder" and does not breed for money but through sheer passion for the breeds, which is clear when meeting her. All kittens remain until at least 13/14 weeks and have the usual kit and kaboodle done before leaving(vaccinations/vet checks/insured etc etc). Females are bred no more than 3 times and males not beyond the age of 4 years before retirement.

As for her decision to breed the half **** mother back to a full maine **** stud, I realise this may be shocking to some. But my personal view is that if proper health testing is done(where appropriate), only healthy cats are bred, healthy kittens are produced and no undesirable personality/behaviour traits are made apparent through the cross (this one is probably slightly more of an issue with people who breed dog breeds together willy nilly though) and that it is being done in order to try and improve the breed through introducing genetic diversity then I don't have a problem with outcrosses. Obviously if any undesirable issues/traits arise in the kittens then I would expect whatever breeder made the cross to not do so again. But my view is coming from a scientific train of thought/view point in terms of genetics and also from seeing the results of some "purist" breeding (i.e. excessive inbreeding-not just in cats obviously). I'm not saying everyone should go around outcrossing and crossbreeding, just that under certain circumstances I don't see a problem with it.

Hopefully that answered some of the questions over Tibs and his background, if I missed anything just ask again and hopefully I won't miss it this time :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone, had a good day with Rex today, I groomed him for the first time this morning as I found he had a furminator and my god was I surprise at the amount of loose fur that came out of him. I do have a couple of questions with regards to it and groomng him in general. The first is how long should i groom him for today i did it for about 30 minutes which i felt was enough for both of us but he still had fur coming out? ANd the second is any tips on how to stop him mouthing at me as he was doing it all through the grooming session, it isn't hard and it doesnt really hurt but if he were t do it to a child i wander what the reaction would be? Ihave tried yelping and stopping and i know it is early days as yet but dont want this becoming a bad habit.


Oooo I have a furminator for the cats, it's bloody awesome!! Not sure on time as obviously he is a lot bigger than Howl, I only do him for about 10-15 mins by which time I've covered most of his teeny cat body. Wouldn't worry too much about the fur still coming off after you've done, no matter how many times Howl gets furminated he still has fur coming out lol. Only thing with those is don't go over the same patch too many times as the blade can cause skin irritation if you do the same bit too much. Not sure on tips for the mouthing, I've been without a dog too long lol.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> I totally agree it is unfair and to say to keep him i have to rehome the other two is just out of order as you know both the other two are over 11 years and there is no way I am going to rehome either of them at that age especially as oe is a retired support dog.
> 
> Dirty images in your head me never lol.
> 
> Oh god another thing in common lol Bengals are another of my dream cats lol and would love to have one of those two another being the norwegian forest lol


Bengals are AMAZING, everyone should have one lol. I have to say Howl has been the most delightful cat I have ever owned and I'm glad I went for a bengal. Ooo I love Norwegian forests too and Siberians, so fluffy!  I'd love a whole troop of cats one day haha


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i would to but I am not a cat person lol siberians are again a dream cat of mine, are you sure we arent twins lol? WE have far too much in common for us not to be lol


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> As for her decision to breed the half **** mother back to a full maine **** stud, I realise this may be shocking to some. But my personal view is that if proper health testing is done(where appropriate), only healthy cats are bred, healthy kittens are produced and no undesirable personality/behaviour traits are made apparent through the cross (this one is probably slightly more of an issue with people who breed dog breeds together willy nilly though) and that it is being done in order to try and improve the breed through introducing genetic diversity then I don't have a problem with outcrosses. Obviously if any undesirable issues/traits arise in the kittens then I would expect whatever breeder made the cross to not do so again. But my view is coming from a scientific train of thought/view point in terms of genetics and also from seeing the results of some "purist" breeding (i.e. excessive inbreeding-not just in cats obviously). I'm not saying everyone should go around outcrossing and crossbreeding, just that under certain circumstances I don't see a problem with it.


I hear what you are saying, but I have to disagree!

Most breeds of cats with small gene pools have permitted outcrosses which they are allowed to cross out to in order to prevent inbreeding and still be able to register the kittens. Siamese and Maine ***** are not permitted outcrosses to each other In fact as far as I'm aware Maine ***** have no permitted outcrosses at all, so the gene pool will not benefit at all from a mating like this.

Maybe she did the second mating to try and produce a longhaired Oriental type kitten.


----------



## sammy1969

OOOO Eileen would you have any ratties pouches left at all as the girls have wrecked theirs lol. They have chewed on corner and turned it inside out and they all bundle inside it to sleep but the whole has been expanded and looking at them now i can see 3 of them through it lol


----------



## feorag

To be honest Sammy, that's why I've stopped giving mine pouches, because they inevitably chew through the outside so they can get in between the 2 layers, whereas I find with single and 3-tier hammocks that they don't often chew them through.

I don't think I have any hanging pouches ready, but I'm sure I have some hammocks and the new 'pocket hammocks' that I made just before I took ill.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...814007-hammocks-pouches-suit-rats-skinny.html


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> I hear what you are saying, but I have to disagree!
> 
> Most breeds of cats with small gene pools have permitted outcrosses which they are allowed to cross out to in order to prevent inbreeding and still be able to register the kittens. Siamese and Maine ***** are not permitted outcrosses to each other In fact as far as I'm aware Maine ***** have no permitted outcrosses at all, so the gene pool will not benefit at all from a mating like this.
> 
> Maybe she did the second mating to try and produce a longhaired Oriental type kitten.


Yes I see it from that point of view, but that's where I explained that I'm coming from a more genetics/conservationist trained mindset/point of view as for example much of the work I've done has been in either certain livestock or wild animals, where obviously there is no registrations/societies and breed standards to conform to so the only aim is to keep the genetic pool as diverse as possible. Which I believe should be the main aim in breeding anything whether it be a domestic pet or livestock or wild animal. But obviously in cats it's difficult because obviously to be registered cats have to conform to certain standards so outcrosses in some cases are either limited or just not allowed altogether. But the way my mindset is, I'm not constrained in my thinking to strictly keeping to breed/society standards, so that's why I don't see an issue with cross breeding as long as healthy animals are produced and it's not just for the purposes of making money. Not that I'm saying breeds are a bad thing but just that personally I don't care whther it's a full gazillion generation pedigree or heinz 57, as long as it's happy and healthy and been bred in an ethical manner, then I'm happy. 

Do have to disagree slightly with the very last point though, even in a breed with a large gene pool, if you outcross you are still introducing new genes, so in terms of genetic diversity, yes there is a benefit in a purely scientific/genetic sense(regardless of whether the breed "needed" genetically diversifying or not). The question is whether this benefit was needed in the first place. Adding new genes and therefore expanding a gene pool is always going to be beneficial, it doesn't matter how large the genje pool was prior to the new addition. (Obviously if "bad" genes are introduced then that's not beneficial, but in general an increase in genetic diversity is always good). Granted the breed may not directly benefit from the addition of new genes, but the gene pool itself will. 

Sorry probably being too pedantic over the wording but I've been trained mainly in genetics so tend to look at things with a purely genetic/molecular point of view with regards to this kind of thing :blush:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh, I have absolutely no idea why she decided to breed the mother, she probably mentioned but my brain has been rather fail lately :blush: I imagine you may be right about the long haired oriental thing though as I know she got two in the previous litter so maybe that was why.


----------



## Shell195

Sammy be very careful with the furminator, short coated German shepherds have lots of guard hairs and if you over groom them especially with a furminator you will drag them all out. Tbh 30 mins sounds much to long to be using a furminator as it drags out the hair, dead or not, not so important in a long coat as they dont have the same guard hairs.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> :lol2: When I was in hospital Barry took home my pyjamas - the top of which was white and the bottom of which was navy blue with spots (I mix and match you see!). unfortunately he decided to wash them for me and when it came back the top was a delicate shade of pink. :roll:
> 
> Chloe I loved lambing when my friend had their farm, especially bottle feeding the orphans! :2thumb:



See this is why men should just not be allowed near washing machines. Clothes come out completely different to when they went in :lol2:

Although, thinking about it, maybe men do this on purpose so that they never have to do the washing again?! :gasp:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> Sammy be very careful with the furminator, short coated German shepherds have lots of guard hairs and if you over groom them especially with a furminator you will drag them all out. Tbh 30 mins sounds much to long to be using a furminator as it drags out the hair, dead or not, not so important in a long coat as they dont have the same guard hairs.


Eeep it drags out non dead hair?! No wonder so much comes off Howl, will be a bit more careful when furminating him from now on!


----------



## Shell195

When I bought my Mainecoon I got shown the heart scans and certificates for the adults as HCM was one of the things that bothered me, the same with my Sphynx


----------



## Shell195

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Eeep it drags out non dead hair?! No wonder so much comes off Howl, will be a bit more careful when furminating him from now on!


Yes it does, oops:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Oh a long haired oriental, I'd be in heaven and Will would actually allow that. He doesn't like how short oriental and Siamese coats are, he even said balinese weren't fluffy enough. Considering we have two short haired moggies I just thought he was being an awkward swine.


----------



## sammy1969

Shell thanks for that info i had no idea it could do that. I meani know he was mouthing and he probably wasnt brushed constantly for the full 30 mins but how long should i do it for as my last one was long haired lol.

I like the tubes Eileen and i am willing to wait till you have done some more once you are completely better as i love your work The chinnie tube would be ideal as weird as it sounds as it would hang in the brio nicely across the middle lol mind you I also like the multi holed ones lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh god I'm so full....just got back from our local Ethiopian restaurant and THE most amazing meal EVER!!!  Basically we had various different meats cooked in different sauces on top of pancake type thing and to top it off you eat with your hands, my kind of food :lol2: And now I shall retire as I am entering food coma state. Jaaaaake where have disappeared to my little cookie ninja?!!


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Shell thanks for that info i had no idea it could do that. I meani know he was mouthing and he probably wasnt brushed constantly for the full 30 mins but how long should i do it for as my last one was long haired lol.
> 
> I like the tubes Eileen and i am willing to wait till you have done some more once you are completely better as i love your work The chinnie tube would be ideal as weird as it sounds as it would hang in the brio nicely across the middle lol mind you I also like the multi holed ones lol


 

About 10 minutes twice a week should be fine


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> Yes it does, oops:lol2:


Thanks for the info, I shall be a little more careful from now on :blush: Sometimes I do wish he didn't have fur though, walked into a meeting last week wearing a black hoodie I'd quickly pulled on as I was running out the door...covered in silver cat hairs :whip:



Esarosa said:


> Oh a long haired oriental, I'd be in heaven and Will would actually allow that. He doesn't like how short oriental and Siamese coats are, he even said balinese weren't fluffy enough. Considering we have two short haired moggies I just thought he was being an awkward swine.


Haha I have to admit I am curious as to what Tib's long haired littermates looked like, a proper long haired oriental type would be amazing to see:mf_dribble: Haha luckily Eric isn't bothered what the cats look like, he's just like "CATS, YEEEEEAAAAH!!!" :lol:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Oh a long haired oriental, I'd be in heaven and Will would actually allow that.





Serenity's_Fall said:


> a proper long haired oriental type would be amazing to see


Actually longhaired orientals have been around as long as i've been in the Cat Fancy. They were shown and known as Angoras, but with the importation of the Turkish Angora, which is a totally different type, they dropped the name and now they're just shown as Oriental longhairs and imao they're beautiful. Just like the Balinese, which is the basically the pointed version.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Actually longhaired orientals have been around as long as i've been in the Cat Fancy. They were shown and known as Angoras, but with the importation of the Turkish Angora, which is a totally different type, they dropped the name and now they're just shown as Oriental longhairs and imao they're beautiful. Just like the Balinese, which is the basically the pointed version.
> 
> image


 

Gorgeous:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous:mf_dribble:


:2thumb: :flrt:


----------



## temerist

morning pussy lovers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Actually longhaired orientals have been around as long as i've been in the Cat Fancy. They were shown and known as Angoras, but with the importation of the Turkish Angora, which is a totally different type, they dropped the name and now they're just shown as Oriental longhairs and imao they're beautiful. Just like the Balinese, which is the basically the pointed version.
> 
> image


Oh that is so pretty!!! I've only seen one oriental longhair previously(a gorgeous blue-ish one(not sure what the proper colour name was lol) but this one is fluffier and so pretty











temerist said:


> morning pussy lovers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nothing better than stroking a pussy or two in the morning :whistling2:


----------



## Jasberfloob

I'm currently debating between a maine **** and an oriental long hair as our next kitten for showing...

We currently have 3 siamese and 1 foreign white so a long haired oriental would probably fit in better

However I'm totally in love with maine *****...

HO hum!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

I can see your dilemma Jasperfloob (you'll have to give us your 'proper' name if you're gonna be a regular on here :2thumb

I have always found that orientals and Siamese are very gregarious cats, with each other. They do seem to recognise their own breed and they seldom show the 'suspicion' that cats show to each other when introduced. I've walked into a stud owners house full of Siamese and orientals and put my carrier with my girl down, say on the settee and it's been immediately surrounded by all the girls in the household and never a spit or growl from any of them. By comparison I've taken one of my Somali girls into a house with 1 Somali and they're both spitting at each other like they're sworn enemies.

They also like animated 'hot water bottles' and if they're in a household with their own breed, they'll inevitably be in one pile together. In my house when I had 10 cats (9 Somalis and 1 Siamese) they could all be asleep on my bed, but only 2 would be actually touching and one of them would always be the Siamese. Most of my Somalis wouldn't let her anywhere near them, so she always picked the softie. Initially it was Pasht, my Aby, cos he was as soft as butter and when I lost him she graduated to Harry, who was the other softie. None of my females would let her anywhere near them. women - eh? :roll:

Here's a perfect example - softy Pasht (who was definitely in that bean bag first) covered by 3 generations of Orientals/Siamese - Granny Snickles, Mum Kosta and baby Luna. :lol:










And a "Siamese sandwich" - I never actually worked out how she managed this one, as Purrdy (on the right) never particularly like her, so she must have been in a deep sleep when Luna inveigled herself in between them.











However, as far as Maine ***** go they are very laidback cats and I know my friend who's bred them for over 20 years (and has always had a lot more cats in her house than me) says that she's never had a problem introducing a **** into her full household, so I would say if you really would like a ****, then it would very likely adapt into your household very easily.


----------



## feorag

Finally got to handle one of my APDs! :2thumb: :flrt:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/836848-my-new-apds.html#post9906239


----------



## Jasberfloob

feorag said:


> I can see your dilemma Jasperfloob (you'll have to give us your 'proper' name if you're gonna be a regular on here :2thumb


Hehe - my real name is Stacey : victory:

Had a nice long chat to a maine **** breeder this afternoon and going to meet up with her and have a coffee at the next cat show and go through all the different colours and varients

I'm rather excited

I know exactly what you mean about siamese piles - as I type this I have one curled up in my arms against my side and another one trying to squeeze in on top!

Taken in January the day after we lost our blue point to a liver problem - Daz (Foreign White), Donkey (Lilac point), Charlie (Blue Tabby) and Syd (Red point)










We love the radiator...










A typical evening watching TV with 4 cats...










Our show cats Daz - hoping to get him made up to premiere at his next show with any luck! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Beautiful! :flrt:

It may sound funny, but there's nothing that gives me a bigger 'buzz' than a pile of Siamese/Oriental cats or a litter of Siamese/oriental kittens, even though I bred more Somalis and had much more success on the showbench with my Somalis!

I so miss having a siamese/oriental in my house :sad: *sigh*, but I've made it a rule that until I lose the last of my 'piddlers' (being Cadbury!! :bash there are no more cats coming into this household, so it'll be a while yet before I can get another kitten. When I do it'll be a Havana if I can find one!


----------



## Jasberfloob

I know what you mean - I'd never be without a couple of siamese/orientals in the house now. They are such great company and dote on me and my partner - to the extent that they often crawl under the duvet during the night for cuddles

Recently I've seen alot of Havana's and Cinnamons about which in comparison to 3-4 years ago there were hardly any. I've noticed that there seems to be alot less siamese on the show bence these days and finding a nice seal seems to be near on impossible as everyone seems to be concentrating on lilacs/caramels and reds


----------



## feorag

Jasberfloob said:


> I know what you mean - I'd never be without a couple of siamese/orientals in the house now. They are such great company and dote on me and my partner - to the extent that they often crawl under the duvet during the night for cuddles
> 
> Recently I've seen alot of Havana's and Cinnamons about which in comparison to 3-4 years ago there were hardly any. I've noticed that there seems to be alot less siamese on the show bence these days and finding a nice seal seems to be near on impossible as everyone seems to be concentrating on lilacs/caramels and reds


Luna slept in bed with me every night, head on the pillow beside mine and paws in my hand - I miss that, because before she earned that place it was Sorcha's (my first breeding queen) and even Sorcha, although she was top cat and matriarch of the family accepted that the place belonged to Pasht, my first cat until he died, so I had someone 'in my face' so to speak for something like 20 years and now there's nothing! :sad: Purrdy likes to be on the pillow between Barry and I and Cadbury prefers to lie on top of us outside the covers.

When i was showing my Havana we entered him for the Blackpool Show and there were *7 *Havanas in his class alone! :gasp:

Since then I agree we don't see many of them. I don't go to a lot of shows now, but I always head straight for the orientals to look at the Havanas and sigh! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Stacey you have beautiful cats but it makes me sad that my rescue Siamese "Sidney" wont allow himself to be touched  I used to show and breed Siamese many moons ago(very small scale) and my 6 Siamese always slept in a heap, when they passed I got an Oriental black "Benji" but sadly he came with crush injuries and all the vet treatment in the world couldnt mend his damaged nerves, we had him pts aged 15 months 
"Purdy" my lilac oriental was bought to help heal a broken heart but she was taken from me aged 9 years with stomach tumours 
I think I need to come and steal Charlie and Daz:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Stacey, welcome to the thread. You'll find there are at least 3 big Siamese/Oriental lovers here - Eileen (Feorag), Shell & me! I have 2 Siamese - a cream point boy & a choc tortie point girl, brother & sister. I must say, I could quite easily steal Daz! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

It's true isn't it? Once you've owned and loved a Siamese/Oriental, nothing else quite compensates cos they leave such a large hole. :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It's true isn't it? Once you've owned and loved a Siamese/Oriental, nothing else quite compensates cos they leave such a large hole. :sad:


 
They sure do


----------



## Jasberfloob

feorag said:


> It's true isn't it? Once you've owned and loved a Siamese/Oriental, nothing else quite compensates cos they leave such a large hole. :sad:


Couldn't agree more 

Although I would appreciate more room in bed! Charlie snuck under the duvet before I'd even turned the lights out and curled up in a ball tight against me and as he falls deeper into sleep he spreads out and pushes all his feet against me

I only nearly fell out of bed at 4am....


----------



## Jasberfloob

I'll try and track down some photos of my parents Siamese

I moved home from 2007-2009 due to a bad break up and when I finally moved out at the beginning of 2010 I took my 3 boys (Donkey, Charlie and Sawyer -RIP) which left a big gap in my parents house

So as a thank you for taking me back in when times were hard i suprised my parents by taking them to a breeder friends house where I bought my mum a little chocolate point boy of her own. She was so in love with him she quickly got him a red friend a month later who is the brother to my Syd


----------



## Shell195

Jasberfloob said:


> I'll try and track down some photos of my parents Siamese
> 
> I moved home from 2007-2009 due to a bad break up and when I finally moved out at the beginning of 2010 I took my 3 boys (Donkey, Charlie and Sawyer -RIP) which left a big gap in my parents house
> 
> So as a thank you for taking me back in when times were hard i suprised my parents by taking them to a breeder friends house where I bought my mum a little chocolate point boy of her own. She was so in love with him she quickly got him a red friend a month later who is the brother to my Syd


 
Here is my Siamese pile from many years ago









Sidney my rescue boy who hates getting to close


----------



## Amalthea

Have you guys seen that Gina is having to find a new home for Max... He got grumbly when he caught a squirrel yesterday and the owners have said either get rid of him or he's being put down (he's 8 months old).


----------



## feorag

I haven't seen that Jen, but I'm still in my User Cp so haven't checked out the section yet.


Jasberfloob said:


> Although I would appreciate more room in bed! Charlie snuck under the duvet before I'd even turned the lights out and curled up in a ball tight against me and as he falls deeper into sleep he spreads out and pushes all his feet against me
> 
> I only nearly fell out of bed at 4am....


:lol2: Try sleeping with 9 of them in the bed.

As I said earlier Pasht would be lying under the covers with his head on my pillow and my arm over him, Luna would then come along and literally lie on top of him until she'd pushed him back and slid into the gap, so I would have both of them side by side cuddling into me. Sorcha (before Pasht died) would be lying on my pillow at the top of my head. Leyla, who adored my husband would be on his side of the bed, snuggling into his face. Harry used to like to be under the covers behind my knees and Roscoe, Cadbury, Purrdy and Krystal all preferred to lie on top of the covers in various places where there was space - apart from Cadbury who still likes to lie on top of one of us. Kisha, unfortunately was always in self imposed exile in the living room! :sad: Except when we were on holiday when it appeared that all feuds and territorial issues ceased and then she would join the rest on top of the bed.


----------



## Amalthea

I saw it on FB, Eileen... Not on here.


----------



## Esarosa

Ah not got Gina on facebook tried adding her ages ago but she never got back to me, so haven't seen it.

No offense but the owners of the dog have always seemed totally out of touch with reality in the first place. It seemed like a 'we want this dog and don't care whether it fits in with our lifestyle' and Gina seems to have been left to pick up the pieces as it were. Or that's the impression I get from here anyways.


----------



## Amalthea

I said the same to her, pretty much... *goes to get my response*



> It's something that should have been nipped in the bud as a young pup, I'm afraid... From what I gathered from you, it seemed his care was left to you and I didn't think that was right. Not to be horrible, but you're the nanny.... It should be the family's job to train and socialise their new puppy.


----------



## feorag

Totally agree with you both. It appears that everything to do with the children and family life is left to Gina, which is totally wrong.

If the family decided a dog was a good idea and they'd never had one before, then they made that decision and are ultimately responsible for dealing with the dog. Apart from which an effusive, energetic dog such as this is not the best choice for people who've never owned dogs before and have small children! :bash:

I feel sorry for Gina, cos she's tried so hard to get the dog right, but I doubt very much that the family carry out what she's doing when she's not there.


----------



## Amalthea

She said to me that she wishes she could keep him, cuz he's a good boy and she thinks of him like her baby. It's a real shame.


----------



## Amalthea

I am desperate for something to nurture... Kinda hoping for another orphan to find its way here... And now I am torturing myself with puppy ads. What is wrong with me?!?


----------



## Shell195

Ive not seen that about Max either  I did say when the family were looking for a pup that a Cavalier would be an ideal first dog but they wanted something unsuitable by the list of breeds they mentioned:bash: Poor Gina shes tried so hard with him and poor Max he deserved a better family 

Jen thats normal, its your bodies way of telling you that you are still in maternal mode. I think thats why women in your situation go on to get pregnant again soon after their loss


----------



## Amalthea

It's horrible that I'm hoping for an orphan to need me, but I am....


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> It's horrible that I'm hoping for an orphan to need me, but I am....



Are there any wildlife rescues nearby that you could sign up to as a volunteer fosterer? Or even a domestic rescue. Just explain you're an experienced hand rearer. I know the cats protection up here are always desperate for people with experience rearing.


----------



## Amalthea

I don't think they'd accept me, cuz I work. If I found something, I'd take time off for a couple weeks until they aren't needing such short breaks before feeds. And I signed up to foster for CAP once and after going to their useless hand rearing course, I never heard from them again.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> She said to me that she wishes she could keep him, cuz he's a good boy and she thinks of him like her baby. It's a real shame.


I feel so sorry for her, because it sounds like she'd more or less brought him up and exercised him and in 6 months will have formed a bond with him and will love him, and now the family seem to be giving up and just want rid of him! :bash: 


Shell195 said:


> Jen thats normal, its your bodies way of telling you that you are still in maternal mode. I think thats why women in your situation go on to get pregnant again soon after their loss


Jen, Shell's right - all the way through your pregnancy you body is preparing to nurture and then suddenly you have nothing! It's understandable that you feel a need to nurture, there's nothing wrong with you, it's just a natural emotion you're going through. I hope you can find something that needs you though to fill that gap until you get pregnant again.


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 
Well hate to say this but Rex isnt staying. We had a big incident with him going for mysty and strom this morning when I was trying to feed them all and although he didnt do any damage i am not strong enough to part them if it did turn nasty, Also I had a leter from my landlords this morning stating that if he was not gone in 28 days i would be looking for new accomodation which just isnt viable. I have been in tears all day over it all as i have fallen in love with him but I do know that the peopel who will be taking him on know exactly what they are taking on as they already have 1 german shephard rescue and they have recently jsut lost one at 12 years of age. They are coming wednesday for a first meeting and then over the next two weeks he willb meeting their gsd and going with them more and more so that when he leaves for good he isnt so traumatised like when he was bought here.


----------



## DavieB

Gutted for you sammy maybe for the best though. :-/


----------



## feorag

I agree with Davie - although it's upsetting for you, I honestly think it is for the best. You have a lot to cope with and a GSD is a lot of work on top of all your other animals and your health and Glynn being at uni etc.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> It's horrible that I'm hoping for an orphan to need me, but I am....


Jen do you want me to pm you the phone number for the ladies from the squirrel rescue I deal with, they are lovely and Im sure once you spoke to them they could fix you up with a baby grey or 2? They are between Manchester and Wigan and take them back to their squirrel safe land when they are weaned 



sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone
> Well hate to say this but Rex isnt staying. We had a big incident with him going for mysty and strom this morning when I was trying to feed them all and although he didnt do any damage i am not strong enough to part them if it did turn nasty, Also I had a leter from my landlords this morning stating that if he was not gone in 28 days i would be looking for new accomodation which just isnt viable. I have been in tears all day over it all as i have fallen in love with him but I do know that the peopel who will be taking him on know exactly what they are taking on as they already have 1 german shephard rescue and they have recently jsut lost one at 12 years of age. They are coming wednesday for a first meeting and then over the next two weeks he willb meeting their gsd and going with them more and more so that when he leaves for good he isnt so traumatised like when he was bought here.


 
I agree its for the best Sam. German Shepherds arent the easiest of breed and dont seem to except other animals quite as easily as other dogs. Hes also at that awkward age. His new home sounds great, how did you find it?


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, please, Shell! That would be lovely... Thank you!


----------



## sammy1969

UI must admit if it hadnt been for the letter fromt he landlords today i would of perservered but my home has to come before him and i knew what he would be lke having had gsd's in the past an i do love the breed. I think if he had been a bit younger it would of been different, but when he went for mysty and then storm when he tried to proetect her and i found i didt have the strength to seperate although i only had to raise my voice to makeit all stop i had to think of the two i already have and the fact he is so much bigger than they are. 
AS for the new home I have had it from day one since i did say i would foster him first and although the original owner text me last week and said she owuld have him back there isno way i am going to let him go from pillar to post as no one will keep him once his little quirls come out unless they have good knowledge of gsds whic most ppl dont I even ahve a back up if this one doesnt work out but I know Jan and her hubby know gsds backwards forwards and sideways and they have just lost there12 year old rescue gsd and have an 11 yr old still with them so, rthey meet him wednesdayand we are going to do gentle introductions form there


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry to hear that your rehoming Rex Sam, but hopefully he'll be ok in his new home.

At yesterday's Midland Chihuahua Club show, Dexter got 3rd in his class.


----------



## sammy1969

THnax Col and everyone for all oyur kind words and I know it is what is best for REx and mysty and strom as he wont share toys etc and so treatign them is impossible as he ets ar to agresive towards the other two if thy dotn eat theirs quick enough and as mysty has halfher teeth missing she cant bolt her food like he does. I ko i am going ot miss him like crazy and it has reinforced to me the fact i do need a dog to replace one of these whe theypass especially as storm has cancer and cant be ooperated on but is doing well and until he says enough is enough he will not be pts and as yet the growth which is right on his backside isnt overly big about the size of a plum and it isnt infering with his toileting i think he should be allowed to carry on regrdless


----------



## feorag

Morning all.

Congtratulations to Dexter Colin.

Yesterday for the first time I managed to take Skye for a very short walk for the first time in 5 weeks!! Poor boy has been reduced to doing his afternoon 'jobbies' in the garden and waiting for his afternoon walk until Barry comes home at 6:00, but we managed a short, albeit slow walk yesterday, so I was dead chuffed with myself and plan to do the same today, building myself up a bit at a time.


----------



## sammy1969

Thats great news Eileen and I bet really enjoyed himself even if it was only a slow meander for him just being out with his mum will of made his day.
I currently have a whining Rex as Glyn i at uni and he hasnt stopped since he left lol which is something we didnt expect just hoping he settles soon as i have visions of him following Glyns scent trail to the railway station


----------



## sammy1969

Just went to check on Rex as he went out of the room only to find that two rolls of kitchen rolls have been destroyed by him. Not sure what they did to offend him but he didnt leave a scrap unaffected lol so he is an andrex puppy too lol.


----------



## 5plusmany

Hi all, sorry to butt in again :lol2: but could someone please explain this to me (apologies in advance if I'm being thick!)..
I have looked into getting my Maine Coone cat HCM tested, which apparently can be done at this Bristol lab mentioned by Eileen.. you can send your own sample as its done by cheek swab and costs about £30..
On the chart of what tests they do, next to 'hcm for maine coones' it says something about pcr:cinnamon coat colour. What does this mean?


----------



## feorag

To be honest I don't know, but (unless the standard has changed since I was more active in the cat fancy) chocolate and cinnamon were not accepted colours in *****, so I don't think that can be relevant for what you are testing for.

What I do know is there is a lot of problems in some breeds where breeders are misidentifying cinnamon cats as chocolates (rife in Somalis a few years ago) which totally cocks up pedigrees, so a lot of Somali breeders have done DNA testing to conclusively identify whether a cat is chocolate or cinnamon, maybe that's what that all about.

I will see if i can find out for sure for you though.


----------



## 5plusmany

Yes it was a bit confusing- I did find some info saying something about pcr magnifying dna or something like that, to be honest it just went completely over my head as couldn't see what that had to do with colour..
On the plus side, was pleased the test is pretty straightforward from my end and not a bad price either..


----------



## DavieB

How would I go about getting a urate acid check Eileen if I was to ever contemplate offering Yuri as a stud? Hip scores are easy but that's a DNA check for that I think


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well I've spent the afternoon trying to contain the Meerkats! They have worked out how to escape by climbing up the front of the enclosure & getting over the mesh overhang I attached. So after trying a few ways, I've had to expand the overhang. Hopefully now I wont wake up to 2 Meerkats in the bathroom! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

But Col they wanted to have a bath and use the toilet so that they were all nice and clean and fresh smelling for oyu in the morning.
Was the bathroom badly wrecked lol?


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> How would I go about getting a urate acid check Eileen if I was to ever contemplate offering Yuri as a stud? Hip scores are easy but that's a DNA check for that I think


Maybe contact here DNA testing | Animal Health Trust about testing for Canine hyperurucosauria(Urate acid)
It says for tests not sold in their shop you just need to email them.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well I've spent the afternoon trying to contain the Meerkats! They have worked out how to escape by climbing up the front of the enclosure & getting over the mesh overhang I attached. So after trying a few ways, I've had to expand the overhang. Hopefully now I wont wake up to 2 Meerkats in the bathroom! :lol2:


 
Oooops cheeky little babies :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've been out again with Skye this afternoon - managed to walk a bit further than yesterday and it felt pretty good, so I'm definitely on the mend!

Is that link from Shell good for you Davie ?


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news, Eileen!! :2thumb:

*s******s* Too funny, Col :lol:

I have been pretty irritated for a good portion of the day. I got called in to work, which is no big deal, cuz I need the overtime, but the bus has been bought out by the big bus company around here and my route has gone up by £1.50!!! :gasp: Then I get in to find that the shop floor move that has been scheduled for tomorrow night has been moved to Sunday! I have plans this weekend that I am now having to alter (going to a friend's Birthday in London). It has really irritated me... I don't understand how a multi-million pound company can run like this. And then, since the move has been moved, I wouldn't be needed tomorrow, but it means I am down 2.5 hours on my contract... And my cheeky boss actually asked me if I'd do a 2.5 hour shift! I don't think so... Not when it now costs me £3.80 to get there and I am only getting paid £6.20 an hour. I've got a four hour shift tomorrow now.


----------



## Amalthea

Oh yeah!! I collected a tank for a friend off freecycle this evening and the lady was lovely!! She had built a HUGE cat pen out of random bits of crap and her two cats looked like they loved it!! And she had a teeny little chihuahua that came running over for attention and jumped in my lap :flrt: I coulda taken him home! SOOOO cute!


----------



## feorag

5plusmany said:


> I have looked into getting my Maine Coone cat HCM tested, which apparently can be done at this Bristol lab mentioned by Eileen.. you can send your own sample as its done by cheek swab and costs about £30..
> On the chart of what tests they do, next to 'hcm for maine coones' it says something about pcr:cinnamon coat colour. What does this mean?


Hi again

I've had a reply from my friend and she says

"Cinnamon is nothing to do with the MC, nothing has changed and I don’t think that it is relevant. Hope that this helps."

So it's as I said in my earlier post. :2thumb:

That's a helluva jump in cost for the bus Jen - Bit of a disgrace!

And what are you gonna put in the tank??? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

It is, huh, Eileen?? I said you'd think they would gradually increase it to go along with their fares, but NOOOOOO. May see if I can make a complaint. 

I'm not putting anything in the tank  giving it to a friend  it's all decorated, too :lol: here's a sideways pic for ya


----------



## 5plusmany

feorag said:


> Hi again
> 
> I've had a reply from my friend and she says
> 
> "Cinnamon is nothing to do with the MC, nothing has changed and I don’t think that it is relevant. Hope that this helps."
> 
> So it's as I said in my earier post:


Thanks for that, I have no idea why they put that on there then, unless maybe its saying that the colour is excepted from the test. Anyway, good stuff, will get that done next week then:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> It is, huh, Eileen?? I said you'd think they would gradually increase it to go along with their fares, but NOOOOOO. May see if I can make a complaint.
> 
> I'm not putting anything in the tank  giving it to a friend  it's all decorated, too :lol: here's a sideways pic for ya
> 
> image


I'd make a complaint - it won't get you anywhere, but it might make you feel better!

I realised after I posted that that you'd said you'd collected it for a friend :blush: I think my brain must have popped out when I read that last night - OR I was getting excited that you'd decided you were going to buy another little critter to nurture.



5plusmany said:


> Thanks for that, I have no idea why they put that on there then, unless maybe its saying that the colour is excepted from the test. Anyway, good stuff, will get that done next week then:2thumb:


No probs. Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Shell195

Jen I would complain too as that is a huge increase in price:bash: Im off to the sanctuary later in all day tomorrow then off for 3 days:2thumb: Im going to spend my time off getting Chris`s bedroom ready for his return on 28th April:jump:


----------



## feorag

Ooh, is Chris coming home this month! You must be so excited.

Iain, Shirley & Ellie were supposed to be coming down at Easter but they cancelled because I was so ill and Elise, Lee & Darcey were supposed to be coming up for a week in February, but couldn't afford it, so I haven't seen any of my children or grandchildren since Christmas!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh, is Chris coming home this month! You must be so excited.
> 
> Iain, Shirley & Ellie were supposed to be coming down at Easter but they cancelled because I was so ill and Elise, Lee & Darcey were supposed to be coming up for a week in February, but couldn't afford it, so I haven't seen any of my children or grandchildren since Christmas!


His contract finishes on 28th so he will be back home for a while before he goes off to another random place. I think he wants to train as a Ski Instructor so hes looking into that and has also applied for more jobs abroad! Its not so bad now though as we speak a lot on Skype and I get see him too:flrtaniel is a different kettle of fish, hes banned me from being a friend on fb and only rings when he wants great to see her have a sense of worth once again something:bash: Did I tell you Sophie has finally managed to get a job as a Nursery nurse and has now been working for 2 weeks:no1: Its great to see her have confidence in herself once again


----------



## feorag

No, I didn't know that - that's excellent news, I'm so pleased for her! :2thumb:

Elise and Lee are struggling financially so she's asked her boss if she can go back to work for 2 days a week. Their problem is that Lee works 12 hour shifts, 4 days on 4 days off, so his working days roll forward 1 day every week, which prevents her getting a regular job on a regular day, so she will have to work 2 of the days that he's off, so he can care for Darcey and then they'll have 1 day a week off together.

She asked her dad if there ever was a conflict where Lee was offered an overtime day on her working day if he would help out by looking after Darcey and he said no!! :bash: What a selfish get he is!! :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Well just met Rex's new owners for the first time and they are great. Rex tookto them both straight away laying down with them as if he had known them all his life. He even played with Rob for a while which he doesnt usually with strangers. THey ahve seen some of his issues as well and werent phased as they have had to deal with them before. THey are coming again over the weekend for another meeting and so they can see what he is like outside on a walk and how his training is coming on.
I think if all goes well I think he will have a perfect home with Jan and Rob and Chyenne which is all I can wish for and i will still get updates and visits from him.
SO fingers crossed everything goes to plan, the only down side is just how much I will miss him as he has claimed a big piece fo my heart the soft soppy sod and i kno it is going to hurt like hell to let him go but it is what is best for him that counts and i am not in a position to give him it right now


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> No, I didn't know that - that's excellent news, I'm so pleased for her! :2thumb:
> 
> Elise and Lee are struggling financially so she's asked her boss if she can go back to work for 2 days a week. Their problem is that Lee works 12 hour shifts, 4 days on 4 days off, so his working days roll forward 1 day every week, which prevents her getting a regular job on a regular day, so she will have to work 2 of the days that he's off, so he can care for Darcey and then they'll have 1 day a week off together.
> 
> She asked her dad if there ever was a conflict where Lee was offered an overtime day on her working day if he would help out by looking after Darcey and he said no!! :bash: *What a selfish get he is!!* :bash:


 
He certainly is:bash:



sammy1969 said:


> Well just met Rex's new owners for the first time and they are great. Rex tookto them both straight away laying down with them as if he had known them all his life. He even played with Rob for a while which he doesnt usually with strangers. THey ahve seen some of his issues as well and werent phased as they have had to deal with them before. THey are coming again over the weekend for another meeting and so they can see what he is like outside on a walk and how his training is coming on.
> I think if all goes well I think he will have a perfect home with Jan and Rob and Chyenne which is all I can wish for and i will still get updates and visits from him.
> SO fingers crossed everything goes to plan, the only down side is just how much I will miss him as he has claimed a big piece fo my heart the soft soppy sod and i kno it is going to hurt like hell to let him go but it is what is best for him that counts and i am not in a position to give him it right now


 
That sounds great, make sure when they come to walk him they bring their other dog with them so they can meet each other. Its a recipe for disaster to take a half grown dog into another ones territory without them meeting on neutral ground first.


----------



## sammy1969

Lol Shell I thought of that and arranged that the next meeting is just for them to see what he is like outside without Chyenne but next week they will be down again with chyenne to go for a walk with both of them tosee how it goes and so they have enough room to get away from each other if necessary and then a fourth meeting again with chy in my flat with my animals shut away to see if they will get on ok in a confined space before a fifth meeting where i go to theirs to double check everything is ready and if it is he stays with them and i come home heart broken lol. Everything has to be as near to perfect as i can get it before I let him go but i cant see their being any real problems but I am not taking any chances a she deserves the best.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sam, Im glad Rex's new owners sound like the best thing for him.

Shell, bet your counting the days til Chris comes home.

Eileen, what a gent eh?

Im a bit rough today, my nose has been running like Linford Christie all day, & my head is a bit achey.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!

Poor Colin - sorry to hear you're under the weather - keeps loadsa tissues handy and you'll cope!

My ex-husband is indeed the most selfish man I know - no wonder I couldn't live with him!! :roll:

He actually gave up work over 6 years ago because he got fed up and has managed to live very comfortably on his work pension (he's the same age as me so just now qualifies for OAPension) and his savings, cos he won't spend a penny if he can spend a ha'penny!! :bash:

He meets his motor bike mates for a drink at the local pub every Monday night and on occasions at weekends rides one of his motor to a bike meet. The rest of the time he sits in the house with his TV remote control in hand and flicks constantly never watching a TV programme from beginning to end or he goes down to his garage and tinkers with his motor bikes and builds remote control engines, that he does nothing with! Doesn't fly planes or anything like that, just builds them and that's it.

So how he can't find one day to help his only child out every now and again is just beyond me! Having said that he's had a permanent relationship with a woman for about 15 years or more, but they live separately cos he won't let her live with him! :bash: She's about to lose her home as she lives in the gatehouse of a large estate free because when the owners go away on holiday she moves into the big house to look after it. They are now selling up and so she's going to lose it and he still won't even let her move in until she finds something else! :gasp:

How selfish can you be???

I'm off out in 10 minutes. Anyday Anne is picking me up and we're going to a lovely little cafe in a small farm shopping outlet for lunch - really looking forward to it as I haven't been out since last Thursday.


----------



## kemist

I cant imagine why he is an ex husband i dont know how any woman could fail to find him desirable.:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Sounds like a wonderful man, Eileen... How'd you let him go?


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> I cant imagine why he is an ex husband i dont know how any woman could fail to find him desirable.:lol2:


He certainly is!

5 days after we moved from Northumberland to Hampshire I came down with an inner ear infection which gave me horrendous vestibular syndrome and I couldn't be upright at all for 5 days. Rather than come home at lunchtime to make me something to eat, he left me a tray with a bowl, spoon, bottle of milk and a box of cornflakes to feed myself on all day - I didn't know a soul because I'd not had a chance to meet anyone! He also left our childred to make their own way to school and home again, which caused me no end of worry, as they were only 6 and 9 years old and had a mile and half of country roads with no paths to walk there - they were inner city children, who only had to walk 100yds on pavements to get to their old school and they'd only been at this school for 2 days! :bash:

By comparison as soon as I took ill 5 weeks ago, Barry just rang in work and said he wouldn't be in as I needed to be looked after and has been doing everything for me for the last 5 weeks!



Amalthea said:


> Sounds like a wonderful man, Eileen... How'd you let him go?


With great difficulty actually, as the guilt I felt was enormous when I finally decided to leave - after 9 years of trying, I hasten to add!!!

I had a lovely lunch with Anne, really nice, although halfway through I got very hot and felt quite ill and actually would have liked to have lain down! :gasp: However, I survived and I'm home now! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

That really is shocking!!

Glad you had a good time with Anyday Anne  Even with the funny turn.... Are you feeling better now?

I am packing for a trip to London... Catching the couch down tomorrow and then couch back Sunday morning (and straight in to work to do a shop floor move).


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> That really is shocking!!
> 
> Glad you had a good time with Anyday Anne  Even with the funny turn.... Are you feeling better now?
> 
> I am packing for a trip to London... Catching the couch down tomorrow and then couch back Sunday morning (and straight in to work to do a shop floor move).


Wow, thats some amazing couch! Mine never moves from the living room.


----------



## Amalthea

You's funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> You's funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hehe, sorry hun, I couldn't resist! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Neither would I, to be honest


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That really is shocking!!
> 
> Glad you had a good time with Anyday Anne  Even with the funny turn.... Are you feeling better now?
> 
> I am packing for a trip to London... Catching the couch down tomorrow and then couch back Sunday morning (and straight in to work to do a shop floor move).


I was going to ask if it was an upholstered one or just a plain wooden one, actually! :lol2:

I'm actually pretty knackered, but I've just sat and checked about 20 show entries, now I've got to enter all the money breakdown onto spread sheets for each section and then tonight Barry and I will have to do a count, meaning a note of every class each cat is entered into so I can work out how many rosettes and certificates we need to order.

Lorraine, my show manager is coming tomorrow lunchtime to collect the entries I've got so far so she can post them off to the printer to save me having to get to the post office. She's gonna take me out for a coffee too! :jump:

I could get used to all the chauffering!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen,I hope you have recovered from feeling unwell on your trip out. Your ex husband sounds like him and Paul would have made a good pair:bash:

Jen, when I read about the couch I thought of the one in Return to Oz:lol2:

Col, hows your Dad doing?

While I was at the sanctuary the farrier came and trimmed the ponies feet, while I was holding Minnie she bit me on the right boob, ouch:bash: Sophie though it was hilarious when I showed her the bruise:gasp:
We have a pair of Mandarin ducks that live in the garden are with a huge pond, they share this area with a pair of Shelducks, 2 Peacocks and 5 Pekins. Yesterday the female Mandarin started to tilt sidewards and kept lying down so the vet told us to give her Metacam until we could take her to see him today. After an Xray it turns out she has a broken leg:gasp: The cost of pinning is £100 but weve decided its worth it so shes having surgery in the morning  We have no idea at all how she managed to break her leg but do wonder if its due to being pinioned as when they are scared they turn somersaults:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I hate seeing pinioned birds  Poor things... Hope she makes a full recovery.

Ow!!! I can empathise with ya on the horse bitten boob!!! Mine happened the day we picked up Bindi nearly four years ago, but I remember how sick I felt from the pain! The one that bit me was a large horse, as well.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, my dad is ok. He is coping with his stoma bag ok, & the stoma nurse visits regularly to dress his wounds & check hes ok. 

I hope the female Mandarin duck's op goes well & she recovers quickly. 

Do you remember me telling you all about the old lady who lives across from my parent's & has got dementia, & I followed her to the shop a while ago to make sure she was ok? Well on wednesday morning, her nurse couldn't get in her house to visit her, so as she knew my mum has a spare key, she came over to ask to be let in. When the nurse & my mum went in, they went upstairs & found the lady on the floor of her bedroom. She was taken to hospital, found to have an anurism, & she died this morning (thursday). Very sad.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, my dad is ok. He is coping with his stoma bag ok, & the stoma nurse visits regularly to dress his wounds & check hes ok.
> 
> I hope the female Mandarin duck's op goes well & she recovers quickly.
> 
> Do you remember me telling you all about the old lady who lives across from my parent's & has got dementia, & I followed her to the shop a while ago to make sure she was ok? Well on wednesday morning, her nurse couldn't get in her house to visit her, so as she knew my mum has a spare key, she came over to ask to be let in. When the nurse & my mum went in, they went upstairs & found the lady on the floor of her bedroom. She was taken to hospital, found to have an anurism, & she died this morning (thursday). Very sad.


 

Im glad your Dad is recovering well:2thumb:

That poor old lady, so sad


----------



## feorag

Quick pop in, as Lorraine will be here in 5 minutes.

Shell, I would have done anything to stay in bed this morning cos I was truly cream crackered. unfortunately so many show entries arrived on Tuesday and yesterday that when I got back from lunch and had walked Skye, I was on until Barry got home checking them all and logging them.

Then Barry and I were on nearly 2 hours counting all the cats and classes and I was up until 12:00 entering them all on the computer. Unfortunately it's all a bit rushed cos of Lorraine coming to take the entry forms I've got so far away, so I just about crawled up to bed yesterday.

Yes, you and I certainly managed to marry a couple of 'good 'uns" - thanks goodness we saw the light and dumped them and managed to get a couple of genuine "good 'uns" 

Sorry to hear about the boobie bite! That's one thing I did manage to avoid during my 'horsey years'. Got scars from being dragged on a cinder path, being stood on, being bitten (on the finger) and an enlarged middle finger by being dragged between 2 horses, but I managed to avoid a boobie bite - maybe cos when I was a teenager, I didn't have much in the way of boobies for a horse to find! :lol2:

Poor duck! :sad:

Colin, so glad to hear your dad is managing well, but such a shame about the neighbour! :sad:

And now I'm off out!


----------



## Shell195

The Mandarin duck is back at the sanctuary, we have made the decision to keep her seperate from the male for at least the first week as we are worried he may try and mate her as hes full of the joys of spring at the minute. Ive not seen her but I believe she has a pin right through her leg


----------



## feorag

Nothing worse than a drake full of the joys of spring. I used to spend ages at our sanctuary chasing randy drakes away from baldy necked female! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh yes, drakes in that hyper sex mode are great fun.................NOT!!! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, drakes in that hyper sex mode are great fun.................NOT!!! :lol2:


O the subject of floating birds.... I hate swans are they geting more vicious these days? Dog can't even walk to the banks of the local loch without them making mad charges at him lol, gonna sart carrying a shovel :gasp: its not on one bit of the bank they will follow him maybe 15m in water as he walks round the loch if he goes up to his knees in the water they cime charging nasty things lol.


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> O the subject of floating birds.... I hate swans are they geting more vicious these days? Dog can't even walk to the banks of the local loch without them making mad charges at him lol, gonna sart carrying a shovel :gasp: its not on one bit of the bank they will follow him maybe 15m in water as he walks round the loch if he goes up to his knees in the water they cime charging nasty things lol.


Its breeding season :lol2: I remember a few years ago throwing my dogs frisbee into a lake and her going in to retrieve it. As she was swimming back to me, from nowhere appeared a jet propelled swan. It was a scary few minutes as it really meant business. Karla was unaware of the Swan but we could see it gaining speed and couldnt do anything other than encourage her to swim faster:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Swans are always a bit frightening this time of year. 

I'm currently lying down with my friend's gorgeous Bengal on me :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

We had a scary incident with a swan last year, but in winter. We were on the park with the Chis & Daisy, our Boston Terrier, all off lead. As we approached the lake, Daisy trotted off towards it, & just disappeared over the edge. I ran to the water, no sign of her. Out of th ecorner of my eye I saw a huge swan making a bee-line for where I was. Then under the water I saw Daisy's white muzzle raising to the surface. She was quite shocked to find herself in the water, & I had to grab her collar & oik her out just before the swan got to her. Swans have killed dogs before, by drowning them.


----------



## temerist

stressed :lol2:

been playing grandad for a few days and now im knackered. tempeted to go to the local for a few and maybe some grub :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Swans are always a bit frightening this time of year.
> 
> I'm currently lying down with my friend's gorgeous Bengal on me :flrt:
> 
> image


 
Pretty kitty:flrt:



Zoo-Man said:


> We had a scary incident with a swan last year, but in winter. We were on the park with the Chis & Daisy, our Boston Terrier, all off lead. As we approached the lake, Daisy trotted off towards it, & just disappeared over the edge. I ran to the water, no sign of her. Out of th ecorner of my eye I saw a huge swan making a bee-line for where I was. Then under the water I saw Daisy's white muzzle raising to the surface. She was quite shocked to find herself in the water, & I had to grab her collar & oik her out just before the swan got to her. Swans have killed dogs before, by drowning them.


Poor Daisy:gasp:



temerist said:


> stressed :lol2:
> 
> been playing grandad for a few days and now im knackered. tempeted to go to the local for a few and maybe some grub :lol2:


I thought Grand kids kept you young:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Swans are always a bit frightening this time of year.
> 
> I'm currently lying down with my friend's gorgeous Bengal on me :flrt:
> 
> image



Beautiful :flrt: I do love the look of bengals. I also quite like the vocal attention whoring aspect, but worry that one would just be too much for Libby to cope with..hell Phoenix is too much for Libby at times and she's a little darling :lol2:

Swans and Geese *shudder* bad experiences with both as a kid. Makes me admire them at a distance...a big distance.


4D scan tomorrow. Nervous and very excited. I'm hoping they will confirm that she is in fact a girl...course they may say she's a he..but sod it if so he will be wearing all the dresses his aunts and grandma have lavished on him...is that bad of me? :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> Beautiful :flrt: I do love the look of bengals. I also quite like the vocal attention whoring aspect, but worry that one would just be too much for Libby to cope with..hell Phoenix is too much for Libby at times and she's a little darling :lol2:
> 
> Swans and Geese *shudder* bad experiences with both as a kid. Makes me admire them at a distance...a big distance.
> 
> 
> 4D scan tomorrow. Nervous and very excited. I'm hoping they will confirm that she is in fact a girl...*course they may say she's a he..but sod it if so he will be wearing all the dresses his aunts and grandma have lavished on him...is that bad of me?* :blush:


 
:lol2: and you could call him Sue:whistling2: Good luck with the scan :2thumb:

That girl makes me want to bang my head on the nearest wall:bash: Im sure I dont need to mention her name:whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: and you could call him Sue:whistling2: Good luck with the scan :2thumb:
> 
> That girl makes me want to bang my head on the nearest wall:bash: Im sure I dont need to mention her name:whistling2:



Ah Johnny Cash :flrt:

And nope I think I know who you mean.


----------



## cloggers

Shell195 said:


> That girl makes me want to bang my head on the nearest wall:bash: Im sure I dont need to mention her name:whistling2:


Think I know who you mean.. Just wrote a massive reply, then deleted it cos it was definitely infraction worthy :bash:


----------



## Esarosa

cloggers said:


> Think I know who you mean.. Just wrote a massive reply, then deleted it cos it was definitely infraction worthy :bash:



I think many people have been given infractions over her before. Especially after the infamous thread(s) in other sections.


----------



## _jake_

Percy - I know you're just trying to top up your daily nutritional needs by eating a chunk out of that weird hand that comes into your house, but it was really starting to smell, and he was only trying to make it nicer for you. He's been applying pressure to his finger for 30minutes now, but amazingly, you bit his joint which pisses out with blood every time his finger moves; well done. By the way, my cat might need some extra 'crunch' to her diet soon.

P.s. that £100 cage he was looking at buying? It's going on a new mobile phone now. Much love, the hand.


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> 4D scan tomorrow. Nervous and very excited. I'm hoping they will confirm that she is in fact a girl...course they may say she's a he..but sod it if so he will be wearing all the dresses his aunts and grandma have lavished on him...is that bad of me? :blush:


Oops! :lol:

Good luck with the scan! 


Shell195 said:


> :lol2: and you could call him Sue:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

Ive just had to endure 4 hours of Sophie and her friends getting ready for her birthday night out :roll: Very loud music, lots of giggling and singing and plenty of "Mummmmm" shut the dogs in while we go outside for a minute:whip: I think Im getting old:lol2:

The end product, Sophie on the right!


----------



## ami_j

_jake_ said:


> Percy - I know you're just trying to top up your daily nutritional needs by eating a chunk out of that weird hand that comes into your house, but it was really starting to smell, and he was only trying to make it nicer for you. He's been applying pressure to his finger for 30minutes now, but amazingly, you bit his joint which pisses out with blood every time his finger moves; well done. By the way, my cat might need some extra 'crunch' to her diet soon.
> 
> P.s. that £100 cage he was looking at buying? It's going on a new mobile phone now. Much love, the hand.


Oh dear this made me laugh though Jakey, sorry :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im getting old:lol2:
> 
> The end product, Sophie on the right!
> 
> image


:gasp: I must be getting old too.

I asked Barry to help me clean out the APDs today and I had such a panic, cos first of all I took out the pouch, where they are normally sleeping during the day and it was empty! :gasp: So then I took out everything from the floor, where it was obvious they weren't and that left the substrate, so I very carefully started moving the substrate (Megazorb) forward and not a sign of a critter! :gasp:

Barry then suggested that they'd probably gone through the hole in the polystyrene fake rock wall at the back, so we turned the Exo round and there then were, literally wedged between the rear glass and the poly wall - all 3 of them! So that's the new hidey place! :roll:

So we went to PaH to buy them a new hidey tub (cos the other one was knackered) and I bought them a little flying saucer wheel as it's much better than the crap one I bought earlier.

So, while we were there I went to look at the critters, as usual, especially the degus, who always come and say hello to me and let me rub their cheeks, although I'm sure they're not always the same degus! :flrt:

And there was a little pink eyed rat bubba (didn't think it was a white though) in a cage all alone! :sad: I couldn't tell if it was male or female, but it went up onto the rope cargo net and I was pretty certain it was a female and I just didn't know what to do. I've been looking for a couple of male kittens, without success and Dougal's been on his own now for so long I just don't know what to do. I didn't want to buy from a pet shop and to be honest I don't like pink eyed critters, but I was so sorry for this little girl on her own. I asked Barry if I should let my heart rule my head and get her and he said he thought Dougal seemed to be all right on his own and didn't appear to miss Jeemy at all. He thinks I should just leave him on his own now and wait until he dies and then decide what I want to do. I still don't know if it was the right decision! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: I must be getting old too.
> 
> I asked Barry to help me clean out the APDs today and I had such a panic, cos first of all I took out the pouch, where they are normally sleeping during the day and it was empty! :gasp: So then I took out everything from the floor, where it was obvious they weren't and that left the substrate, so I very carefully started moving the substrate (Megazorb) forward and not a sign of a critter! :gasp:
> 
> Barry then suggested that they'd probably gone through the hole in the polystyrene fake rock wall at the back, so we turned the Exo round and there then were, literally wedged between the rear glass and the poly wall - all 3 of them! So that's the new hidey place! :roll:
> 
> So we went to PaH to buy them a new hidey tub (cos the other one was knackered) and I bought them a little flying saucer wheel as it's much better than the crap one I bought earlier.
> 
> So, while we were there I went to look at the critters, as usual, especially the degus, who always come and say hello to me and let me rub their cheeks, although I'm sure they're not always the same degus! :flrt:
> 
> And there was a little pink eyed rat bubba (didn't think it was a white though) in a cage all alone! :sad: I couldn't tell if it was male or female, but it went up onto the rope cargo net and I was pretty certain it was a female and I just didn't know what to do. I've been looking for a couple of male kittens, without success and Dougal's been on his own now for so long I just don't know what to do. I didn't want to buy from a pet shop and to be honest I don't like pink eyed critters, but I was so sorry for this little girl on her own. I asked Barry if I should let my heart rule my head and get her and he said he thought Dougal seemed to be all right on his own and didn't appear to miss Jeemy at all. He thinks I should just leave him on his own now and wait until he dies and then decide what I want to do. I still don't know if it was the right decision! :sad:


Thats the problem with sociable animals its a never ending circle


----------



## Esarosa

You're in the difficult position I was in when Peanut/Nightcrawler/Spirit died. And Keira was alone.

I wanted to get Keira another companion, but by this point Will had put his foot down and said no more rats, as they didn't live long enough and broke my heart when I lost one. He said it was like watching me mourn Lady (dog), or a family member all over again as I got so attached.

With Keira we looked into getting her homed with someone locally who had rats, but none were interested in a two year old, black berkshire dumbo girly. It would have broke my heart to rehome her, but I thought keeping her for the sake of keeping her was maybe selfish, so I had to try.

I was relieved if I'm honest when nobody was up for the job. She was totally my 'rattie soulmate', she could take or leave other humans, but she'd come to me for cuddles and playtime for hours. She really was a special wee girly.

So in the end we decided to keep her alone. She only lived three months without Spirit. It was still three months too long I'm sure. But in all honesty, she never showed signs of loneliness. But then she was out of the cage most of the time. I'd leave her door open and let her free range the whole room, but she always came to me for play time and cuddles. In the end when I lost her she fell asleep on me and never woke up. I didn't even realise at first. As she'd got right in between my boob and armpit and cuddled up and gone to sleep as normal. It was only after an hour when she hadn't fidgeted that I thought to check on her.

Keira was and will be the last rat we ever get. Will just really won't allow anymore in the house due to their life spans and to be honest, when Keira died as cliché as it sounds she did take a part of me with her. I do see his point, but when you adore rats as much as me it's hard to be sensible sometimes. Actually it's weird Will being sensible at all... He's the impulsive one, I'm the sensible one normally.

I can't sleep at all, hence silly o'clock on a Sunday morning posting on here! Phoenix did her usual get up thing at 5, but I'd already been up most of the night with Sprocket wriggling, Will snoring and nearly rolling on bump (deep sleeper..bloody nightmare!), and I'm boiling all the time atm, so had all the windows open. So as soon as the birds got up and started singing, which was about four/half past that was it. Sleep...who needs sleep?

Must admit it was quite lovely lying in bed with a kitten wrapped around my pillow, wriggly baby and the dawn chorus...even with Will's monumental snoring!


----------



## Amalthea

How'd the scan go, Katie?

I am on the coAch home now. Tired. Was out late and drank a lot :blush: wa good!!!










NOM!!!!

Pixie, my friend's Bengal will be getting bred and I may be having a kitten :flrt: I totally fell for her and the Tom lined up is stunning!!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> How'd the scan go, Katie?
> 
> I am on the coAch home now. Tired. Was out late and drank a lot :blush: wa good!!!
> 
> image
> 
> NOM!!!!
> 
> Pixie, my friend's Bengal will be getting bred and I may be having a kitten :flrt: I totally fell for her and the Tom lined up is stunning!!



Have a sudden impulse to bite that :blush:

Scan is at 12:20pm today.

And oooo Kittens! Have you given up on the white blue eyed kitty idea?


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Have a sudden impulse to bite that :blush:
> 
> Scan is at 12:20pm today.
> 
> And oooo Kittens! Have you given up on the white blue eyed kitty idea?


Oh me too, Katie, me too :mf_dribble:

Exciting!!

Nope. :lol: but Pixie is definitely what you'd want in a cat. Personable, talkative, cheeky as fook :lol: etc etc etc. and stunningly beautiful on top of all that!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thats the problem with sociable animals its a never ending circle


Very true. However, I do want more rats, it's not that I'm intending giving up. I just think Barry thinks it might be better to let Dougal be a rat on his own as he's 2 year old now and then just get a couple of young kittens again. I'm not convinced.

Unfortunately, Katie, of all my rats Dougal has always been the least sociable. Whereas the rest used to run to the front door as soon as I arrived and be out like "Jack Flash", he's never done that. He loves attention, but in the security of his cage. He will come out, but he won't walk out onto open floor and spends most of his time under the cage and moving to under the poufee or the coffee table. Nothing I've ever tried has given him any confidence. when he was with Wee Jeemy they'd occasionally be squashed into the wasps nest together, but more often than not, Jeemy would be in his igloo nest and Dougal would be in the wasps nest on his own, or Dougal would be in the sputnik and Jeemy would be in the wasp nest. There certainly weren't always together. He's always kept himself apart and been a bit of a loner. 


Amalthea said:


> image
> 
> NOM!!!!!!


Ooh! Bum cheek! :flrt: Being a 'bum girl' I liked that! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, I had a good view, Eileen!!


----------



## feorag

Sure looks like it! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Had the 4D scan today...totally surreal. Little madam was awkward throughout and the poor sonographer had a right time getting her to move her hands or feet away from her face. So half the scan video is the screen shaking as the sonographer kept trying to jig her around. Had me on my side my back, stood up, squatting, back on my side, then my back etc etc. Led to some very grumpy expressions. Wouldn't mind, she'd literally only dozed off in the taxi to the scan, she'd been awake all night and morning.

Sonographer guestimated her weight at 2lbs 15oz. According to all the internet sites/midwife/forums etc at 28 weeks the average is 2 and a half lbs. So 2lbs 8oz. Sonographer said going off the measurements she took today I should be a week ahead of my due date. Which correlates with the midwife bump measuring on Tuesday. But we'll see if she continues on at her current rate. The most shocking thing for me from the scan was that her foot is measuring 5.8cm!! That's huge!?

Popped some scan pics on FB and in the pregnancy thread.

Only just got in, as after the scan Will's parents took us to do some shopping, as I physically can't make my pre pregnancy clothes fit now. Even my 'fat' clothes were too tight around bump. So invested in some maternity jeans, leggings and a few tops. Was amazed to see I hadn't put as much weight on as I thought I had. It's mostly bump. Got away with a 16 maternity in everything, wheras for the past few weeks I've been having to wear 20/22 stuff. Not slim by anybodies standards but made me feel a bit better.


----------



## DavieB

After al that talk of nasty swans, it turns out ned/chavs are far nastier, one of the wee scrotes ran one down with a cycle at the park I walk Yuri and left it with a broken leg. This is a busy park too, total scum bags. 

The SSPCA were there trying to rescue it as I left. Going to be honest I don't see her catching an injured swan thats in a loch (albeit a small loch) on her own or without a dinghy of some sorts to corner it. Hopefully she hangs about for support or it wil get lost among the other swans. It'll have a hard time of it in mating season with one leg...


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone not been on as been down with a virus again. Rex went tohis new home yesterday and is doing well settled in brilliantly. Weidest thing is I found out i kne whis new owners and had done for years thrugh my uncle who died years ago and had lost touch with them. Couldnt beleive it and we reminisced over the good times once we realised just how well we knew each other lol.Cant blelieve how small the world is , and I get to see Rex regularly as we have promised not to loose touch again


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> After al that talk of nasty swans, it turns out ned/chavs are far nastier, one of the wee scrotes ran one down with a cycle at the park I walk Yuri and left it with a broken leg. This is a busy park too, total scum bags.
> 
> The SSPCA were there trying to rescue it as I left. Going to be honest I don't see her catching an injured swan thats in a loch (albeit a small loch) on her own or without a dinghy of some sorts to corner it. Hopefully she hangs about for support or it wil get lost among the other swans. It'll have a hard time of it in mating season with one leg...


Bloody idiots!!!

And I agree, sending out one inspector to catch a swan on water is just plain daft imao!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> After al that talk of nasty swans, it turns out ned/chavs are far nastier, one of the wee scrotes ran one down with a cycle at the park I walk Yuri and left it with a broken leg. This is a busy park too, total scum bags.
> 
> The SSPCA were there trying to rescue it as I left. Going to be honest I don't see her catching an injured swan thats in a loch (albeit a small loch) on her own or without a dinghy of some sorts to corner it. Hopefully she hangs about for support or it wil get lost among the other swans. It'll have a hard time of it in mating season with one leg...


B*st*rds! Its a shame the old wives tale of swans being able to break a man's leg with its wing isn't true, as these gob-shites would have deserved a few broken bones of their own. :devil:



sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone not been on as been down with a virus again. Rex went tohis new home yesterday and is doing well settled in brilliantly. Weidest thing is I found out i kne whis new owners and had done for years thrugh my uncle who died years ago and had lost touch with them. Couldnt beleive it and we reminisced over the good times once we realised just how well we knew each other lol.Cant blelieve how small the world is , and I get to see Rex regularly as we have promised not to loose touch again


I thought you said you had them lined up already & they came to see Rex at your flat? Did you not recognise them that time? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Jen were the drinks really nearly £10 each:gasp: He does have a very cute bum:flrt:
Davie that is awful, poor swan and stupid SSPCA:bash: I hope the morons responsible meet with a nasty accident!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mty dad was taken back into hospital again today. He was in agony all morning, my mum phoned Primary Care & they sent an ambulance, flashing lights n'all. Another one of his wound sites is infected, they think he has a kidney infection & he was tachycardic (sp). Hopefully he wont be kept in too long this time round.


----------



## sammy1969

To be honest Col no not really I thought i reckonised the womans face but then thought it was me being silly or my mind playing tricks as it was in the 90's that i last saw them lol so quite the time ago. IT wasnt until Saturday when we were talking aobut a hopsital 13 miles away that i said I wouldnt go to even if i was dying as they killed my uncle and said what had happened it was gross neglicence on the hospitals behalf and they said sounds like Stan I said Stan who and they said my maiden name, Jolliffe and i went white and said that is my uncle that we all clicked that we all knew each other even they hadn't realised who i was either as we had all changed quite a bit lol especially me. I mean i had been married twice more since i had last seen them lol and divored twice too lmao. 

I hope you dad recovers soon hun so sorry to hear he has had to go back in but fingers crossed he will be back out soonand feeling alot better hugggsssss xx


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah.... It was an expensive place, Shell!!! :gasp: 

Hope your Dad's okay, Col 

That's nice, Sammy 

Poor swan  I cannot stand chavvy bastages!!


----------



## feorag

Morning all - although it's almost afternoon now! :roll:

Colin I'm so sorry to hear about your dad - I hope he's OK. As soon as I read your post I thought my usual thought "dirty bloody hospitals", cos I do think that!

I'm having a quiet day at home today, I just can't believe how the simplest activity renders me breathless, sweating and totally cream crackered - it's ridiculous! One of my Sanctuary friends is coming tomorro to take me out for coffee so I can get all the gen on what's been going on while I've been away. Then I have my first physio session on Thursday and I'm at the hospital on Friday, so a busy week looms and I'm trying to be sensible and take things easy in between.

Barry took me out for a run to our fav garden centre yesterday and I bought my hanging basket plants, which would normally now be planted up and hanging in the utility room ready to harden off, but I've no idea when I'll get them planted up.


----------



## DavieB

tug of war

I'm sure Your dad will get through it Colin, good luck though. Remember a while ago I said the sis in law was in hospital getting a complet hysterectomy and some extra bits removed. She caught a particularly resistant strain of MRSA she was put straight onto the last chance drug, which sent her into anaphylactic shock. By luck Glasgow University had an "experimental drug" That seems to have done the trick the MRSA is not on her skin anymore or on her wound (which has finally started healing) but it may still be inside. Heres hoping.


----------



## feorag

Eeh, would you look at that pup he's nearly as tall as my Skye!!!

So sorry to hear about your sister-in-law, that all sounds horrendous. I hope the bug isn't inside her!


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Eeh, would you look at that pup he's nearly as tall as my Skye!!!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your sister-in-law, that all sounds horrendous. I hope the bug isn't inside her!


He's 25" tal and 35kg :gasp:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Yup! That's bigger than Skye!


----------



## DavieB

Are you back to full health yet Eileen?


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> To be honest Col no not really I thought i reckonised the womans face but then thought it was me being silly or my mind playing tricks as it was in the 90's that i last saw them lol so quite the time ago. IT wasnt until Saturday when we were talking aobut a hopsital 13 miles away that i said I wouldnt go to even if i was dying as they killed my uncle and said what had happened it was gross neglicence on the hospitals behalf and they said sounds like Stan I said Stan who and they said my maiden name, Jolliffe and i went white and said that is my uncle that we all clicked that we all knew each other even they hadn't realised who i was either as we had all changed quite a bit lol especially me. I mean i had been married twice more since i had last seen them lol and divored twice too lmao.
> 
> I hope you dad recovers soon hun so sorry to hear he has had to go back in but fingers crossed he will be back out soonand feeling alot better hugggsssss xx


Ah right, I see now, I just wondered whether I'd not remembered correctly :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, one of my 'to do' things in the coming week or two is to get new flowers/plants ready for planting in the garden too. Have to get down to the garden centre & get some bargains. :2thumb:

Bloody hell Davie, Yuri is growing like a weed! And you look like your enjoying that game a bit too much! haha


----------



## sammy1969

NO hun It was me lol. Mind you thinking about it they were jsut as bad as they didnt realise either lol. THe funniest thing was we all admited that we had all sat there thinking am sure i know oyur face from somewhere but none of us wanted to say anythig incase we were wrong lol


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Are you back to full health yet Eileen?


Not yet Davie. Even the slightest bit of exertions leaves me breathless, sweating and totally knackered! :roll:

I'm at the hospital on Friday, so I'll see what the rheumatologist says.

Colin, I've never been this late with my gardening. The first week when i was stuck in bed and Barry had to take time off to look after me, he did manage to get outside in the garden and do some trimming of shrubbery and tidying up. The only thing that's really bothering me is that I haven't root pruned or repotted my bonsai and I've always done this in March, so I'm well late. 

Also I think I might have lost some, because the warm weather brought them on quite early and of course there was nobody to water them. Usually what happens is that they start growing and begin to come into leaf, then if the weather is dry and there isn't enough moisture in their little pot and they don't get watered the leaves will die off, but the tree won't and it will come back into leaf again, but I'm looking at some of them and thinking they've been left without water too long and they've lost more than their leaves! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Not yet Davie. Even the slightest bit of exertions leaves me breathless, sweating and totally knackered! :roll:
> 
> I'm at the hospital on Friday, so I'll see what the rheumatologist says.
> 
> Colin, I've never been this late with my gardening. The first week when i was stuck in bed and Barry had to take time off to look after me, he did manage to get outside in the garden and do some trimming of shrubbery and tidying up. The only thing that's really bothering me is that I haven't root pruned or repotted my bonsai and I've always done this in March, so I'm well late.
> 
> Also I think I might have lost some, because the warm weather brought them on quite early and of course there was nobody to water them. Usually what happens is that they start growing and begin to come into leaf, then if the weather is dry and there isn't enough moisture in their little pot and they don't get watered the leaves will die off, but the tree won't and it will come back into leaf again, but I'm looking at some of them and thinking they've been left without water too long and they've lost more than their leaves! :sad:


Last year, I had neighbours saying to me that it was too early to be planting out & sowing seeds, etc. But they all did well & the front garden looked great.


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, one of my 'to do' things in the coming week or two is to get new flowers/plants ready for planting in the garden too. Have to get down to the garden centre & get some bargains. :2thumb:
> 
> Bloody hell Davie, Yuri is growing like a weed! And you look like your enjoying that game a bit too much! haha


He enjoy it more lol, that light really reflects my head lol



feorag said:


> Not yet Davie. Even the slightest bit of exertions leaves me breathless, sweating and totally knackered! :roll:
> 
> I'm at the hospital on Friday, so I'll see what the rheumatologist says.
> 
> Colin, I've never been this late with my gardening. The first week when i was stuck in bed and Barry had to take time off to look after me, he did manage to get outside in the garden and do some trimming of shrubbery and tidying up. The only thing that's really bothering me is that I haven't root pruned or repotted my bonsai and I've always done this in March, so I'm well late.
> 
> Also I think I might have lost some, because the warm weather brought them on quite early and of course there was nobody to water them. Usually what happens is that they start growing and begin to come into leaf, then if the weather is dry and there isn't enough moisture in their little pot and they don't get watered the leaves will die off, but the tree won't and it will come back into leaf again, but I'm looking at some of them and thinking they've been left without water too long and they've lost more than their leaves! :sad:


Give it time Eileen, as long as your better for the good weather coming in


----------



## Shell195

Col, im sorry to hear about your Dad and hope the hospital can mend him as fast as they gave him an infection:bash:





DavieB said:


> image
> 
> tug of war
> 
> I'm sure Your dad will get through it Colin, good luck though. Remember a while ago I said the sis in law was in hospital getting a complet hysterectomy and some extra bits removed. She caught a particularly resistant strain of MRSA she was put straight onto the last chance drug, which sent her into anaphylactic shock. By luck Glasgow University had an "experimental drug" That seems to have done the trick the MRSA is not on her skin anymore or on her wound (which has finally started healing) but it may still be inside. Heres hoping.


 
:lol2:Thats a version of tug Ive not seen before. Your poor Sis in law, bloody hospitals:bash:



feorag said:


> Not yet Davie. Even the slightest bit of exertions leaves me breathless, sweating and totally knackered! :roll:
> 
> I'm at the hospital on Friday, so I'll see what the rheumatologist says.
> 
> Colin, I've never been this late with my gardening. The first week when i was stuck in bed and Barry had to take time off to look after me, he did manage to get outside in the garden and do some trimming of shrubbery and tidying up. The only thing that's really bothering me is that I haven't root pruned or repotted my bonsai and I've always done this in March, so I'm well late.
> 
> Also I think I might have lost some, because the warm weather brought them on quite early and of course there was nobody to water them. Usually what happens is that they start growing and begin to come into leaf, then if the weather is dry and there isn't enough moisture in their little pot and they don't get watered the leaves will die off, but the tree won't and it will come back into leaf again, but I'm looking at some of them and thinking they've been left without water too long and they've lost more than their leaves! :sad:


 
I like Bonsai but they are to much like hardwork for me:lol2: I hope you start to feel more like yourself again soon


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Give it time Eileen, as long as your better for the good weather coming in


I'm pretty sure I will be - if I can just get this right arm moving reasonably properly again I'm sure it'll help with the pain.

The tirednessI can live with, but I find it a bit 'stifling', cos I'm not a person who has ever sad around doing nothing. Our holidays are booked for the last 2 weeks of June and I'm hoping I've got more energy by then to go out and enjoy myself.

I'm off out for coffee in half an hour and hopefully will get all the news of what I've missed at the Sanctuary over the last 6 weeks!


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck today Eileen, hope the sanctuary has been doing okay in your absense. I too love the look of bonsai but would probably kill them...I don't have particularly green fingers unless it's for growing weeds (for the tortoises I hasten to add :razz

Sorry to hear about your dad Col, fingers and toes crossed for a speedy recovery.

Well clever clogs has done something to her back. I was cleaning at work yesterday and already had back ache but today I'm in agony around my lower back and pelvis, so looks like my SPD is now in full swing


----------



## feorag

Sounds awful Katie - I hope you're resting up??


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Sounds awful Katie - I hope you're resting up??


Atm but in work later, then off for two days. Going to try my bump support to see if it offers any relief.


----------



## feorag

Well I'm back and I really enjoyed myself. Had a cup of tea and a natter and then another cup of tea and a bacon sandwich! :2thumb:

Ann had to do some shopping at Sainsbury's which was right next to the coffee shop, but said she would take me home first if I was tired, but I felt great, so I said I'd do some shopping too and it would save Barry taking me out tomorrow night after work (and save me some dosh cos we wouldn't be buying all the cr*p he puts in the trolley! :lol

I got home about an hour or so ago and Ann came in to see the APDs. There were only 2 up the back of the exo and there was one inside the pouch, so I put my hand in the pouch through the hole she'd chewed in the lining to get her out and the little bugger bit me 5 times! So she's just as persistent and doggedly determined as me!!! And I've now got 5 tiny little bloody cuts on my index and middle finger - the tinker!!

I'm now about to take Skye out for a walk - I'm tiring now, but still feel pretty good really! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I'm back and I really enjoyed myself. Had a cup of tea and a natter and then another cup of tea and a bacon sandwich! :2thumb:
> 
> Ann had to do some shopping at Sainsbury's which was right next to the coffee shop, but said she would take me home first if I was tired, but I felt great, so I said I'd do some shopping too and it would save Barry taking me out tomorrow night after work (and save me some dosh cos we wouldn't be buying all the cr*p he puts in the trolley! :lol
> 
> I got home about an hour or so ago and Ann came in to see the APDs. There were only 2 up the back of the exo and there was one inside the pouch, so I put my hand in the pouch through the hole she'd chewed in the lining to get her out and the little bugger bit me 5 times! So she's just as persistent and doggedly determined as me!!! And I've now got 5 tiny little bloody cuts on my index and middle finger - the tinker!!
> 
> I'm now about to take Skye out for a walk - I'm tiring now, but still feel pretty good really! :2thumb:


 
Sounds like you had a good day minus the APD bites, I bet they sting like hell :gasp:
Are you still holding up after walking Skye ?

Have you missed anything interesting at the sanctuary?


Katie you need to start taking things easy, when do you finish work?


----------



## feorag

Just a lot of the baby rabbits from the accidental mating (because the 7 kittens that were brought in months ago were wrongly sexed as 6 females and 1 male which was separated fro the girls, but there were actuall 3 males and 4 females) have died due to the snuffles, along with at least one of the mothers! :roll:

I do wonder sometimes!!!

And yes I'm holding up after walking Skye and we did a longer walk yesterday and today, probably twice what we did last week.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Me & Clark went to visit my dad at hospital this afternoon. He is still in a lot of pain, & wasn't very talkative. The docs still aren't sure just what it is causing the problem, & he is on pain killers & anti-biotics at the moment. We also had to take the car to the garage to have a wheel bearing changed. Then just as Clark was about to start making tea, our friend Dave rang to ask if we could go to his & see to the dogs, as he was in suffering severe pain around his kidney region. We drove over straight away, turfed all the adult dogs out in the garden & found Dave sleeping on the sofa. He woke when he heard us changing the puppies newspapers. He has been having pains for nearly 2 weeks, but today was the worst its been. We rang Primary Care for him, but they just said to take paracetamol & ibuprofen, & if the pain was still there in 2 hours, ring back. Thankfully the pain subsided. We fed & watered all Dave's mice before we left, & Dave went up to bed. Aaaaand breathe! lol


----------



## ami_j

Oh dear, i hope the pain subsides for your friend Col...and I hope your Dad is feeling better again soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> Oh dear, i hope the pain subsides for your friend Col...and I hope your Dad is feeling better again soon


Thanks hun x


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Just a lot of the baby rabbits from the accidental mating (because the 7 kittens that were brought in months ago were wrongly sexed as 6 females and 1 male which was separated fro the girls, but there were actuall 3 males and 4 females) have died due to the snuffles, along with at least one of the mothers! :roll:
> 
> I do wonder sometimes!!!
> 
> And yes I'm holding up after walking Skye and we did a longer walk yesterday and today, probably twice what we did last week.


 
That sounds like pasturella, nasty contagious thing it is 



Zoo-Man said:


> Me & Clark went to visit my dad at hospital this afternoon. He is still in a lot of pain, & wasn't very talkative. The docs still aren't sure just what it is causing the problem, & he is on pain killers & anti-biotics at the moment. We also had to take the car to the garage to have a wheel bearing changed. Then just as Clark was about to start making tea, our friend Dave rang to ask if we could go to his & see to the dogs, as he was in suffering severe pain around his kidney region. We drove over straight away, turfed all the adult dogs out in the garden & found Dave sleeping on the sofa. He woke when he heard us changing the puppies newspapers. He has been having pains for nearly 2 weeks, but today was the worst its been. We rang Primary Care for him, but they just said to take paracetamol & ibuprofen, & if the pain was still there in 2 hours, ring back. Thankfully the pain subsided. We fed & watered all Dave's mice before we left, & Dave went up to bed. Aaaaand breathe! lol


Your poor Dad and how worrying for you. Get well soon Colins dad. Not good about your friend, is it kidney stones?


----------



## Esarosa

Sounds like you had a lovely productive day Eileen.

Col sorry again to hear about your dad , and your poor friend too, that sounds horrible.



Shell195 said:


> Sounds like you had a good day minus the APD bites, I bet they sting like hell :gasp:
> Are you still holding up after walking Skye ?
> 
> Have you missed anything interesting at the sanctuary?
> 
> 
> *Katie you need to start taking things easy, when do you finish work?*



I've got a fortnight holiday booked in from the 18th of June onwards, then maternity set to start after that. Due 12th July according to midwife, but around the 6th if you go off the sonographer from the 4D scan. But the way I've been struggling the last few days it's not looking likely that I'll manage until then. I may put another two weeks holiday in earlier, or just bring the mat start date forward totally.

It's the SPD that's doing me in. I've now got constant lower back/coccyx/hip pain whenever I'm on my feet. The only thing that seems to ease it is lying down, and even then it's a lot of faffing about to get comfortable. And clever clogs here somehow tore her pregnancy pillow open during sleep...god knows how I managed it. It was a sort of wrap around one, so went under head, bump and in between knees. Or if I wanted I could use it to support my knees, back and head, which when my SPD was bad was really good. All I can think is that I've had it between knees and rolled over a few times or fidgetted. I was trying to put off getting another as there isn't too long left, but the difference it made to my SPD pain was immeasurable, so don't think I can afford not to get another tbh.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

So sorry to hear about all your pain problems Katie. Is the pillow beyond repair? Can you not maybe stitch it up in such a way that you can 'make do' for the next couple of months?


----------



## Shell195

Im just back from the vets with Chewie and Jasper. Chewie has awful bowel problems so more antibiotics for him, 6 weeks worth. If there is no improvement in 2 weeks hes to go in for tests. The vet also commented on his muscle wastage, he looks so old when in fact hes only 9 
Jasper is sneezing for England so a change of antibiotics for him and some Prednisone and if this doesnt work hes to have a nasal scope to see whats going on  

I mentioned the problem I had with Bailey`s cremation and he was horrified. Ian said they had brought the new ruling in due to the amount of private cremations that never got picked up and paid for:bash: It was never meant for people who had accounts like me and agreed that I paid all my bills of hundreds of pounds over the year, he said he would make an amendment to the new rules. I should think so too:bash:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> So sorry to hear about all your pain problems Katie. Is the pillow beyond repair? Can you not maybe stitch it up in such a way that you can 'make do' for the next couple of months?


Ah the first thing I did was get out the sewing box, but it was definitely beyond repair. It might be coincidental but I've been without it a week, and in that week my back in particular has got alot worse. Could just be as the baby is getting bigger though too.



Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the vets with Chewie and Jasper. Chewie has awful bowel problems so more antibiotics for him, 6 weeks worth. If there is no improvement in 2 weeks hes to go in for tests. The vet also commented on his muscle wastage, he looks so old when in fact hes only 9
> Jasper is sneezing for England so a change of antibiotics for him and some Prednisone and if this doesnt work hes to have a nasal scope to see whats going on
> 
> I mentioned the problem I had with Bailey`s cremation and he was horrified. Ian said they had brought the new ruling in due to the amount of private cremations that never got picked up and paid for:bash: It was never meant for people who had accounts like me and agreed that I paid all my bills of hundreds of pounds over the year, he said he would make an amendment to the new rules. I should think so too:bash:


Sorry to hear about Jasper and Chewie. Glad Ian will be making an amendment to the rules, though it's too late to be of comfort to you.


----------



## feorag

Colin I've just seen your post about your friend - I hope he's feeling better today! 


Shell195 said:


> Im just back from the vets with Chewie and Jasper. Chewie has awful bowel problems so more antibiotics for him, 6 weeks worth. If there is no improvement in 2 weeks hes to go in for tests. The vet also commented on his muscle wastage, he looks so old when in fact hes only 9
> Jasper is sneezing for England so a change of antibiotics for him and some Prednisone and if this doesnt work hes to have a nasal scope to see whats going on
> 
> I mentioned the problem I had with Bailey`s cremation and he was horrified. Ian said they had brought the new ruling in due to the amount of private cremations that never got picked up and paid for:bash: It was never meant for people who had accounts like me and agreed that I paid all my bills of hundreds of pounds over the year, he said he would make an amendment to the new rules. I should think so too:bash:


And so do I! :bash: That's not a good service to regular and loyal clients!

Poor Jasper and Chewie - I hope they are OK and Chewie doesn't have to go in for tests.

I'm busy supporting Sandra (who has Miss Moth, one of Purrdy's kittens) She also has an older usual Somali who is about 15 and she's been having bowell problems. The vets have found what they think is a mass and have given her stuff which helped Magic to move her bowels, but she's regressed again. She's still eating, but hasn't been to the toilet for a week! :gasp: The vets have gave her no hope, when she was there last Friday, but Sandra couldn't bear to part with her and so brought her home - she has a final appointment on Friday, but as I said to her on Monday Friday is a long way away, so to watch her carefully. 


Esarosa said:


> Ah the first thing I did was get out the sewing box, but it was definitely beyond repair. It might be coincidental but I've been without it a week, and in that week my back in particular has got alot worse. Could just be as the baby is getting bigger though too.


Well one thing's for sure - she ain't gonna get smaller! :lol2:

It's always been my understanding that babies double their birth weight in the last month - so be warned :gasp: It may be worth just spending the money to get another one if it's going to help you to control your pain levels?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Colin I've just seen your post about your friend - I hope he's feeling better today!
> And so do I! :bash: That's not a good service to regular and loyal clients!
> 
> Poor Jasper and Chewie - I hope they are OK and Chewie doesn't have to go in for tests.
> 
> I'm busy supporting Sandra (who has Miss Moth, one of Purrdy's kittens) She also has an older usual Somali who is about 15 and she's been having bowell problems. The vets have found what they think is a mass and have given her stuff which helped Magic to move her bowels, but she's regressed again. She's still eating, but hasn't been to the toilet for a week! :gasp: The vets have gave her no hope, when she was there last Friday, but Sandra couldn't bear to part with her and so brought her home - she has a final appointment on Friday, but as I said to her on Monday Friday is a long way away, so to watch her carefully.
> Well one thing's for sure - she ain't gonna get smaller! :lol2:
> 
> It's always been my understanding that babies double their birth weight in the last month - so be warned :gasp: It may be worth just spending the money to get another one if it's going to help you to control your pain levels?


 
Poor sandra these decisions are always so hard  I find the waiting and watching harder to cope with than I do the actually euthanasia as Im always worried they may be suffering


----------



## feorag

Well you know my feeling. To be honest she said she was very subdued this morning and the light went out of her eyes, but then later she found a favourite toy and was playing with it, but they do have good times & bad times and if she hasn't been to the toilet for a week, there's gonna be a build up of faeces in there that will be impacting on other organs and could be causing pain, don't you think?


----------



## sammy1969

Just had lovely visit from Rex and his new gf Chyenne and their new owners. Apparently he has settled in brilliantly and has been very well behaved only letting himself once or twice lol. THe first time was the other night when he decided to jump on Rob's head whilst they were in bed.THe second was this morning at 4.30am when he woke Rob up by licking his face as he wanted to go out lol.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Colin I've just seen your post about your friend - I hope he's feeling better today!
> And so do I! :bash: That's not a good service to regular and loyal clients!
> 
> Poor Jasper and Chewie - I hope they are OK and Chewie doesn't have to go in for tests.
> 
> I'm busy supporting Sandra (who has Miss Moth, one of Purrdy's kittens) She also has an older usual Somali who is about 15 and she's been having bowell problems. The vets have found what they think is a mass and have given her stuff which helped Magic to move her bowels, but she's regressed again. She's still eating, but hasn't been to the toilet for a week! :gasp: The vets have gave her no hope, when she was there last Friday, but Sandra couldn't bear to part with her and so brought her home - she has a final appointment on Friday, but as I said to her on Monday Friday is a long way away, so to watch her carefully.
> Well one thing's for sure - she ain't gonna get smaller! :lol2:
> 
> It's always been my understanding that babies double their birth weight in the last month - so be warned :gasp: It may be worth just spending the money to get another one if it's going to help you to control your pain levels?



Yeah we're going to get another, but I'm not sure which one to go for now. This one was perfect as it supported everything, but wasn't the most durable clearly. So don't really want to buy it again, as I'd like to be able to use the pillow for breast feeding too. That's the benefit of this pillow, but not the brand/type I got. I'm leaning towards a dream genie atm. But not sure that's as flexible...so basically I'm an awkward git, I want my old one with more durability :lol2:

Sammy glad to hear Rex is settling in.


----------



## feorag

Did I tell you all that while I was ill I got an email request from a Japanese TV company who want to use my "Skye showing his guilty look" video which is on You Tube! :gasp:

This was followed in rapid succession by requests to be my agent with regard to the Japanese TV company and my other videos! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Did I tell you all that while I was ill I got an email request from a Japanese TV company who want to use my "Skye showing his guilty look" video which is on You Tube! :gasp:
> 
> This was followed in rapid succession by requests to be my agent with regard to the Japanese TV company and my other videos! :gasp:




Eee blimey Eileen. You're definitely destined to be famous. What with the squiggles and now Skye!


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!!

I've signed a contract with ViralSpiral, so let's see if they put any money where their mouth is! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen you will soon be needing a dressing room and someone to carry and fetch for you, you stars can be very demanding:roll2:


----------



## Shell195

Earlier on I got this message on Fb, im sure you get the gist without me translating it for you 

Hun I'm bit worryed there a big ginger cat by my sons school ! A stray its lovely this old woman feeds it ev morning ! Its got a saw bk paw been like this since befre xmas I rang the r.s.p.c.a and they was not both at all sais basicaly if they come out might not be there wste of a run for them ! Cos it can still hope around ! I was not happy my son came home today said it came to him got wrse its draggin it its a dam shame can u help in any way ! I would of taken it in we av a staff and shes our baby don't think she except the cat ! X


Needless to say this kitty will be looked for tomorrow and taken to the vets


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Earlier on I got this message on Fb, im sure you get the gist without me translating it for you
> 
> Hun I'm bit worryed there a big ginger cat by my sons school ! A stray its lovely this old woman feeds it ev morning ! Its got a saw bk paw been like this since befre xmas I rang the r.s.p.c.a and they was not both at all sais basicaly if they come out might not be there wste of a run for them ! Cos it can still hope around ! I was not happy my son came home today said it came to him got wrse its draggin it its a dam shame can u help in any way ! I would of taken it in we av a staff and shes our baby don't think she except the cat ! X
> 
> 
> Needless to say this kitty will be looked for tomorrow and taken to the vets


Oh dear good luck finding it  poor mite. Let's not get me started on the RSPCA :censor:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen you will soon be needing a dressing room and someone to carry and fetch for you, you stars can be very demanding:roll2:


Ssip off cheeky! :lol2: 


Shell195 said:


> Earlier on I got this message on Fb, im sure you get the gist without me translating it for you
> 
> Hun I'm bit worryed there a big ginger cat by my sons school ! A stray its lovely this old woman feeds it ev morning ! Its got a saw bk paw been like this since befre xmas I rang the r.s.p.c.a and they was not both at all sais basicaly if they come out might not be there wste of a run for them ! Cos it can still hope around ! I was not happy my son came home today said it came to him got wrse its draggin it its a dam shame can u help in any way ! I would of taken it in we av a staff and shes our baby don't think she except the cat ! X
> 
> 
> Needless to say this kitty will be looked for tomorrow and taken to the vets


I think it's very sad that that didn't surprise me one little bit! Why would the R$PCA be interested in a poor cat suffering when they have so many more important things to do like killing off injured wildlife, advertising on TV for mugs to donate money and making TV programmes that make them look like they care!! :bash:

Funny story! I got an e-mail from Kim this morning. Her and Allan were at a school yesterday doing the "roadshow". When we do talks we tell the children all about the animal and then we ask a question and the first child to give the correct answer wins a small prize.

So yesterday Kim did a talk on barn owls, using Jess to illustrate and then asked the question " So what do you call the ball of fur and bones that owls regurgitate from their stomachs after they have eaten a mouse ?"

Silence.

" Clue - it begins with a P ..."

One little girl got all excited, arms waving in the air and shouted out , " Puke !" :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ssip off cheeky! :lol2:
> I think it's very sad that that didn't surprise me one little bit! Why would the R$PCA be interested in a poor cat suffering when they have so many more important things to do like killing off injured wildlife, advertising on TV for mugs to donate money and making TV programmes that make them look like they care!! :bash:
> 
> Funny story! I got an e-mail from Kim this morning. Her and Allan were at a school yesterday doing the "roadshow". When we do talks we tell the children all about the animal and then we ask a question and the first child to give the correct answer wins a small prize.
> 
> So yesterday Kim did a talk on barn owls, using Jess to illustration and then asked the question " So what do you call the ball of fur and bones that owls regurgitate from their stomachs after they have eaten a mouse ?"
> 
> Silence.
> 
> " Clue - it begins with a P ..."
> 
> One little girl got all excited, arms waving in the air and shouted out , " Puke !" :lol2:


Haha that really made me:lol2:
Ive been up to see if the cat was about, not good!! It seems the cat belongs to a neighbour who has left the cat untreated, the RSPCA took the cat before Christmas but returned it to the owner. The people feeding it say its foot is that huge the cat cant lift it:bash: Sadly they havent seen the cat this morning which is very unusual, I think it will be going missing if I do find it. Ive left my number with one of the ladies who feeds it.


----------



## feorag

If I found it would definitely remain missing - they don't deserve to have it!! :bash:

Another funny story, this time from Ros. Ros and I have been doing the education and going out with animals fundraising together for years. Remember we were at PaH a few weeks ago and just before christmas?? We took along our skunk and they kindly lent us a pen to put him in to save us bringing our own.

Well they were collecting again last Saturday and when Ros arrived with the animals she went to the check-out and explained that she was from the Sanctuary and that the last time we'd visited they had lent us a pen and could we borrow it again this time. The girl on the til left her to consult with another assistant and after some discussion over the matter returned to her till and handed over a black biro! :roll2: PMSL!!!

Apart from the fact that it didn't cross her mind that Ros meant an animal pen, why did she feel she needed to consult with someone else first about it! I mean, what's the big deal in lending someone a pen?!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> If I found it would definitely remain missing - they don't deserve to have it!! :bash:
> 
> Another funny story, this time from Ros. Ros and I have been doing the education and going out with animals fundraising together for years. Remember we were at PaH a few weeks ago and just before christmas?? We took along our skunk and they kindly lent us a pen to put him in to save us bringing our own.
> 
> Well they were collecting again last Saturday and when Ros arrived with the animals she went to the check-out and explained that she was from the Sanctuary and that the last time we'd visited they had lent us a pen and could we borrow it again this time. The girl on the til left her to consult with another assistant and after some discussion over the matter returned to her till and handed over a black biro! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Apart from the fact that it didn't cross her mind that Ros meant an animal pen, why did she feel she needed to consult with someone else first about it! I mean, what's the big deal in lending someone a pen?!


 
I had a mouth full of tea that I have just spat out:roll2:

Still no phone call about the cat:bash:

Haha my friend has just updated our website I just love how shes worded Leylas story, all thats missing is his name and address:no1:

Leyla
Leyla is about 6 months old, just spayed and had her 1st vaccination and microchip. Her owner was a milkman and
pretended her and her pregnant mum had been abandoned
and he was a kind passer-by, 
but actually he is a heartless liar!!.
She deserves a forever home and is ready to start a new life.
Leyla is a little overwhelmed but is very sweet and loving.

Interested ? please give us a call


----------



## feorag

I lol'd at the thought of Ros's face when she generously handed over a cheap 10p biro like it was something of huge importance. I bet Ros was wondering "how am I going to get a skunk in that" :roll2:

Good for your friend - I get fed up of cowards who pretend they've found a cat cos they haven't got the guts to say they don't want it any more! :bash:

I hope Leyla finds a loving, forever home! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Good on your friend Shell, shame she wouldn't be allowed to name and shame.

And I officially have no shame. My moby wrap arrived yesterday, but today is the first chance I've had to really test it out. I wanted to see how convenient it was to do everyday tasks so I've had it on doing the washing up, wash load, ironing etc. Obviously no baby to practise with so I have been using a teddy.
This is a moby wrap btw







the one I got to see whether I got along with wrapping is bright pink, it was a bargain understandably as the colour is a bit in your face :lol2:
Anywho the door went, and I totally forgot about the wrap and teddy and answered the door to the post man who looked like he didn't know whether to laugh or back away quickly.

So now I'm not just the crazy cat/reptile lady, but the crazy lady who mothers teddies...whoops.


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL! Although I did rather expect you to say that you practiced with Libby or Phoenix!!!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL! Although I did rather expect you to say that you practiced with Libby or Phoenix!!!



Libby would claw me to bits if I tried, Phoenix would probably let me the little tart :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well that wouldn't be any good!

I've just notice your Avatar and assume that it's your 3D (or was 4D) scan - put the whole thing up so we can see her! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Well that wouldn't be any good!
> 
> I've just notice your Avatar and assume that it's your 3D (or was 4D) scan - put the whole thing up so we can see her! :2thumb:


Throughout the whole scan she was fast asleep..wouldn't mind she'd been up all day and morning preceeding it. So sonographer had a right time of it trying to get her to move her feet and hands away so we could see her face. These are just a few stills from the dvd



















And then this one which happened within the last 10 seconds of the scan


----------



## feorag

How amazing are they! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Yeah I thought they were pretty good considering how much of a pest she was being. The sonographer seemed really disappointed she couldn't get her to move to give us clearer pictures though. But I was quite happy with those. The dvd is pretty comical to watch though, as 90% of it is the camera shaking as she tries to dislodge bubs and make her move:lol:


----------



## ami_j

off on an adventure tomorrow :3


----------



## feorag

NOT ENOUGH INFORMATION! :bash:

You have to tell us where you are going and why you are going and who's going with you and how long you'll be there and how you will get there and what will happen when you are there!! In other words the far end of the fart!!! :grin1:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> NOT ENOUGH INFORMATION! :bash:
> 
> You have to tell us where you are going and why you are going and who's going with you and how long you'll be there and how you will get there and what will happen when you are there!! In other words the far end of the fart!!! :grin1:


Ahh but that would be telling :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Ooh! *Tuts and stamps foot* Now I'm cross! :whip:

You've done this before when you got Dexter! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ooh! *Tuts and stamps foot* Now I'm cross! :whip:
> 
> You've done this before when you got Dexter! :bash:


All in good time :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Well I hope you know that you are now sending me off to bed a very unhappy person - that's all I can say!!! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Well I hope you know that you are now sending me off to bed a very unhappy person - that's all I can say!!! :bash:


awww dont be unhappy  i'm only going to doncaster lol


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> awww dont be unhappy  *i'm only going to doncaster* lol


 
To get what???????????????????????????????????


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> To get what???????????????????????????????????


I didnt say i was going for anything :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Not a great day. My dad had a scan today. The docs said it looks like he may have burst his bowel. If thats the case, he will probably have to have that removed too & have a colostomy bag fitted. Or they say it could be a hernia-like thing on his bowel that is torn, in which case that can be fixed with antibiotics. We are hoping so hard that its the latter.

A second piece of bad news is about Dexter. He has started skipping when he walks. After speaking with his breeder, she recommends returning him to her, as he was sold to us as a show dog & stud dog, so he isn't fit for the purpose he was sold for. As hard as it is, she is right.


----------



## ami_j

So sorry Col


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear more bad news about you r dad Col. seems to be one thing after another.

Gosh i couldn't show I'd never get anywhere as I'd get to attached and be unable to part with anything even if they were useless:blush:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone!


ami_j said:


> I didnt say i was going for anything :lol2:


I bet you are though!!



Zoo-Man said:


> Not a great day. My dad had a scan today. The docs said it looks like he may have burst his bowel. If thats the case, he will probably have to have that removed too & have a colostomy bag fitted. Or they say it could be a hernia-like thing on his bowel that is torn, in which case that can be fixed with antibiotics. We are hoping so hard that its the latter.
> 
> A second piece of bad news is about Dexter. He has started skipping when he walks. After speaking with his breeder, she recommends returning him to her, as he was sold to us as a show dog & stud dog, so he isn't fit for the purpose he was sold for. As hard as it is, she is right.


Colin what a horrible double whammy! :sad:

Your poor dad must be worried sick and totally fed up - I hope it is something that can be sorted with anti-biotics - that's a helluva lot easier and far less stressful on your dad's system than another op.

What can I say about Dexter :sad: you had such hopes for him when I met you both the day you picked him up, yu must be gutted! However, I think the breeder is right, you bought him to be a show dog and a stud dog and if he can't do that, then sadly you'll have to cut your losses and let him go! :sad:

I'm just back from hospital after seeing the consultant rheumatologist. He said I looked a lot better than when he saw me in hospital (not difficult :lol, but he could see that I still wasn't right (will I ever be -in the head :lol

My physiotherapist appointment yesterday wasn't an appointment for physio, it was just a telephone interview (3 weeks for a telephone interview for them to decide if they should see me :bash The earliest appointment he could give me was the 10th April, so he's going to send me out instructions on the exercises I need to do and if I don't feel any benefit then I can have an appointment! :bash: So I've waited 3 weeks to find out that if someone had spoken to me when I first rang I could have been doing those exercises for the last 3 weeks" 

When I told the consultant this morning he said that was absolutely ridiculous! He said my shoulder was severely damaged, it wasn't a fractured ankle or a broken leg and he's going to get me an appointment with his phsyio!

He also said that he thought I didn't need any more antibiotics at the minute, but that I had to take things very easily as septic arthritis can reactivate at any time and my immune system was obviously compromised, so I mustn't do too much for the next few months. He didn't need to tell me that twice, cos I don't want to have to go through that ever again!!!

He's repeating my blood tests to make sure that the inflammation level has dropped more since I had the last one done 3 weeks ago. He says I'm _just _on the right side of the reading for it not to be rheumatoid arthritis, thank God, but he also wanted to check some questionable readings of my liver function. Finally he said he was dead curious to see an x-ray of my shoulder, cos my chest x-ray taken when I was in hospital didn't include the shoulder, so would I mind having it done!

So unless he sees something that bothers him, I don't have to go back for 3 months! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Afternoon everyone!I bet you are though!!
> 
> Colin what a horrible double whammy! :sad:
> 
> Your poor dad must be worried sick and totally fed up - I hope it is something that can be sorted with anti-biotics - that's a helluva lot easier and far less stressful on your dad's system than another op.
> 
> What can I say about Dexter :sad: you had such hopes for him when I met you both the day you picked him up, yu must be gutted! However, I think the breeder is right, you bought him to be a show dog and a stud dog and if he can't do that, then sadly you'll have to cut your losses and let him go! :sad:
> 
> I'm just back from hospital after seeing the consultant rheumatologist. He said I looked a lot better than when he saw me in hospital (not difficult :lol, but he could see that I still wasn't right (will I ever be -in the head :lol
> 
> My physiotherapist appointment yesterday wasn't an appointment for physio, it was just a telephone interview (3 weeks for a telephone interview for them to decide if they should see me :bash* The earliest appointment he could give me was the 10th April, so he's going to send me out instructions on the exercises I need to do and if I don't feel any benefit then I can have an appointment! :bash: So I've waited 3 weeks to find out that if someone had spoken to me when I first rang I could have been doing those exercises for the last 3 weeks" *
> 
> When I told the consultant this morning he said that was absolutely ridiculous! He said my shoulder was severely damaged, it wasn't a fractured ankle or a broken leg and he's going to get me an appointment with his phsyio!
> 
> He also said that he thought I didn't need any more antibiotics at the minute, but that I had to take things very easily as septic arthritis can reactivate at any time and my immune system was obviously compromised, so I mustn't do too much for the next few months. He didn't need to tell me that twice, cos I don't want to have to go through that ever again!!!
> 
> He's repeating my blood tests to make sure that the inflammation level has dropped more since I had the last one done 3 weeks ago. He says I'm _just _on the right side of the reading for it not to be rheumatoid arthritis, thank God, but he also wanted to check some questionable readings of my liver function. Finally he said he was dead curious to see an x-ray of my shoulder, cos my chest x-ray taken when I was in hospital didn't include the shoulder, so would I mind having it done!
> 
> So unless he sees something that bothers him, I don't have to go back for 3 months! :2thumb:



The bit in bold would have had my blood boiling. What a flipping ssip take.


Well this morning started off rubbish. Taxi to take me to work turned up late (we always reserve it the night before), I got there just on time as he was driving 50-60mph in 20-30 mile an hour zones the whole way there :bash: I'd have rather have been late. Then he claimed he had no change and could only give me a pound...it was only thirty pence and I wanted to get in on time, so said that would have to do as I couldn't be arsed arguing.

Went to get out of the car, left foot and leg just out, went to hook my arm under my handbag and he started driving forward with me still half in the car and went over my Achiles on my left foot. So by this point I was flipping livid and in agony. Told him he'd drove over my foot and ankle, he said I was lying. Asked him why the hell would I lie, as I'm a loyal customer with that company. He started saying he was a student and if I reported him he'd lose his job. By this point I was fuming. So went to walk into work with him following me the whole way saying I'd better not report him, it was an accident, getting increasingly more vocal. Told him that frankly, I was pregnant, and if he lost his job he'd only have himself to blame as the whole way there he'd driven like a lunatic. And surely it's driving 101 to let the customer exit the vehicle before trying to drive forward. Flipping lunatic. Ended up locking the doors behind me and locking him outside as he wouldn't go away. Told Will who went ballistic and reported him. So I've been worried sick all day that the toss pot would vandalise the house.

There was no apology just a 'you'd better not report me i'll lose my job, please don't be nasty'....beg your pardon..Luckily I'm not injured, there's a bit of bruising but it could have been so much worse. Thank god for all the relaxen my body is producing is all i can say. It made me really panic though, as if I had of broken it that would have totally impacted everything from working, maternity leave, labour, first few weeks with bubs etc etc. And all he could give a flying fig about was getting fired for his incompetence and recklessness.

Turns out the guy has been reported three times for similar issues. But they didn't elaborate further. So we're not sure whether they mean him turning up late for a reservation, speeding, driving over someone, short changing them, threatening behaviour etc.

I seriously need to learn to drive. I'm starting to really despise taxi drivers :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Haha Eileen you know me too well  pics later


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys. My dad was seen by his surgeon this morning, wwho didnt even know he was back in hospital! He said it could be a leak in the bowel, which could be easier to treat. My dad is on nil by mouth incase he has to be taken in to surgery though.

Regarding Dexter, you are right Eileen, the breeder is doing what a responsible breeder should do, & although it is going to be very hard to give him back, it is what should be done to remove any problems from the gene pool & to help to better the breed. And there is a solution to us being left without a show dog, in the form of a friend's Italian Greyhound bitch giving birth to a litter yesterday. So we should be putting our name on a pup when we know they are thriving. There is 1 bitch & 3 dogs, our friend is keeping the bitch so we'll have to have a boy.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Haha Eileen you know me too well  pics later


OOh, looking forward to it!!!

Colin, I know it'll be hard to to give him back as he has been your pet for a while now, but if you have to be sensible and keep a limit on the number of dogs you have, then you have to weigh up what you can 'do' with him. If you are adamant you want your own stud dog, then you might not have the space for another and if you want a show Italian then again, you need the space.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> OOh, looking forward to it!!!
> 
> Colin, I know it'll be hard to to give him back as he has been your pet for a while now, but if you have to be sensible and keep a limit on the number of dogs you have, then you have to weigh up what you can 'do' with him. If you are adamant you want your own stud dog, then you might not have the space for another and if you want a show Italian then again, you need the space.


Your right hun. Its no good having a house full of expensive 'pet' dogs when we want to build up a show kennel.


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys. My dad was seen by his surgeon this morning, wwho didnt even know he was back in hospital! He said it could be a leak in the bowel, which could be easier to treat. My dad is on nil by mouth incase he has to be taken in to surgery though.
> 
> Regarding Dexter, you are right Eileen, the breeder is doing what a responsible breeder should do, & although it is going to be very hard to give him back, it is what should be done to remove any problems from the gene pool & to help to better the breed. And there is a solution to us being left without a show dog, in the form of a friend's Italian Greyhound bitch giving birth to a litter yesterday. So we should be putting our name on a pup when we know they are thriving. There is 1 bitch & 3 dogs, our friend is keeping the bitch so we'll have to have a boy.



Oh Italian Greyhounds are stunning!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Your right hun. Its no good having a house full of expensive 'pet' dogs when we want to build up a show kennel.


Yup! It's one thing when they get older, but they've been shown or bred and have given you some show success and/or lovely babies, then they've earned their place, but you haven't had Dexter that long.

I've just succumbed! :blush:

I've given up trying to find a breeder with rats and I'm so worried about Dougal who just spends all day sitting in his "wasps nest" on his own or eating, that I've just been to PaH :gasp: and bought 2 baby boys who've just come onto the shop floor today! :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Yup! It's one thing when they get older, but they've been shown or bred and have given you some show success and/or lovely babies, then they've earned their place, but you haven't had Dexter that long.
> 
> I've just succumbed! :blush:
> 
> I've given up trying to find a breeder with rats and I'm so worried about Dougal who just spends all day sitting in his "wasps nest" on his own or eating, that I've just been to PaH :gasp: and bought 2 baby boys who've just come onto the shop floor today! :roll:


Whoops :whistling2: I think we've all been there at some point though


----------



## ami_j

awwww what variety? hopefully they cheer him up


----------



## sammy1969

HELP URGENTLY NEEDED

One of the cats is passing blood and i dont know which of three it is I know it isn't Dante as he doesnt go inbdoors at ll and Fig tends to miss the litter tray so i know it isnt him so those two are clear which leaves Nero the 2 year old and the two, 1 year old kittens Loki and Gizmo. None are showing any outward signs of illness and all are still playing and eating and drinking fine. What can it be and how do i find out which is passing the blood in their urine? I am so worried as I know animals hide there illnesses till the last minute but not being able to findout which one it is is even more frightening. Please help anyone i just need to findout what an whch one it is that has the problem before its too late


----------



## feorag

Is the blood in the urine or the faeces???

The only way you can do it is to separate the cats and give them separate litter trays, or keep watch on them all 24/7 until you find the one who's leaving it!

I've just posted on the rat chat thread, so I won't repeat myself Jai! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Its in the urine Eileen I have managed to eliminate three cats now its not gizmo either just watched him go much to his annoyance so must be either nero or Loki but those two will never go infront of you, you have to catch them at it.


----------



## ami_j

Ok finally got round to this, meet my long awaited Silverfawns from Bogmyrtle Stud :3


----------



## feorag

Can you not separate them overnight and leave each with a litter tray, then see what happens in the morning. If you really can't tell which one is having the problem Sammy, then maybe you should take both of them to the vets.

See Jai!!! :naughty: I knew you were getting something!! They're gorgeous - males or females, pets or breed????


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Can you not separate them overnight and leave each with a litter tray, then see what happens in the morning. If you really can't tell which one is having the problem Sammy, then maybe you should take both of them to the vets.
> 
> See Jai!!! :naughty: I knew you were getting something!! They're gorgeous - males or females, pets or breed????


does, just pets  Haha I have been keeping quiet about them since I got put on the waiting list last december


----------



## em_40

Just wandering if any of you cat people have advice on bitey kittens! 
Zero is now nearing 6 months and is still biting, and hard too... and especially me (and the dog), it seems to start playfully (like innitiating play and he does it lightly) but then if I don't play (like last night when I was trying to get to sleep) or he has enough of the games he will leap at me and bite my shoulders really hard, and now has just grabbed my arm and is tugging and huffing like he has a big tasty bone or something!
Ignoring his biting when he does it lightly seems to be working to get that to lessen, 'cause he now mostly bites lightly then licks. but nothing works when he is leaping at me, he seems so frustrated: ignoring, 'no', 'ow' yelp, shutting out the room, loud noise and water, nothing seems to register. 
He's always been like it, but he does seem much more 'frustrated', I am treating him for ear mites too, could this be part of it maybe? or maybe time to get him neutered? 

Any advice? 
Thanks


----------



## Shell195

em_40 said:


> Just wandering if any of you cat people have advice on bitey kittens!
> Zero is now nearing 6 months and is still biting, and hard too... and especially me (and the dog), it seems to start playfully (like innitiating play and he does it lightly) but then if I don't play (like last night when I was trying to get to sleep) or he has enough of the games he will leap at me and bite my shoulders really hard, and now has just grabbed my arm and is tugging and huffing like he has a big tasty bone or something!
> Ignoring his biting when he does it lightly seems to be working to get that to lessen, 'cause he now mostly bites lightly then licks. but nothing works when he is leaping at me, he seems so frustrated: ignoring, 'no', 'ow' yelp, shutting out the room, loud noise and water, nothing seems to register.
> He's always been like it, but he does seem much more 'frustrated', I am treating him for ear mites too, could this be part of it maybe? or maybe time to get him neutered?
> 
> Any advice?
> Thanks


 
Getting him neutered will help. How old was he when you got him as kittens rehomed to early usually do this?


----------



## sammy1969

Will try tonight to put each one in with one i know isnt bleeding to se if i can work out which it is have given them both really wet wet food with added water as suggested by shell which they both ate for a change after a fashion and a look that siad where is my normal food lol and whats this lol. I think i may know which it is but wnat to be sure first but if i cant work it out oth will be going to the vets to be on the safe side


----------



## Amalthea

Hiya, everybody!! How's things? 

Going to get my glider tattoo finished (FINALLY!) today  Excited!!


----------



## em_40

Shell195 said:


> Getting him neutered will help. How old was he when you got him as kittens rehomed to early usually do this?


He was 8 weeks. Will book him in for a neuter.


----------



## ami_j

More pics of the gingers :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Em, 8 weeks is usually too young for cats to have truly learned bite inhibition and what is acceptable behaviour. If he jumped on his mother like he's jumping on you, she'd have corrected him instantly and he would have learned that this behaviour is unacceptable. However, he could be just 'feeling his nuts' and is becoming "testosterone charged" :lol: so Shell's right, maybe neutering might calm down the behaviour.

Sammy, how did you get on last night? Did you manage to sort out which cat has the problem?

Ooh excitement Jen - I was wondering the other day whether it was finished cos you haven't mentioned it for a while?

Jamie, your rats are gorgeous!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Em, 8 weeks is usually too young for cats to have truly learned bite inhibition and what is acceptable behaviour. If he jumped on his mother like he's jumping on you, she'd have corrected him instantly and he would have learned that this behaviour is unacceptable. However, he could be just 'feeling his nuts' and is becoming "testosterone charged" :lol: so Shell's right, maybe neutering might calm down the behaviour.
> 
> Sammy, how did you get on last night? Did you manage to sort out which cat has the problem?
> 
> Ooh excitement Jen - I was wondering the other day whether it was finished cos you haven't mentioned it for a while?
> 
> Jamie, your rats are gorgeous!


thank you  pics cant show them off well enough they are really beautiful little girls. will be beautiful big girls if they are anything like their mum


----------



## Shell195

No time to answer anybody or comment as Chris will be home in a minute:jump::jump::jump: Speak later:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ooh, no wonder your :jump: up and down! :lol2:

My new ratty chappies:


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous ratlets, Jai!!!

Ohhh!! Exciting, Shell!!!!

Currently sitting in the chair and Sean is tattooing my back. Prolly not gonna finish today, either  been going for about two hours so far.


----------



## Amalthea

Aww Eileen!!! They're lovely!!!


----------



## ami_j

ta jen  shame it wont be finished today  saw the pic on facebook of the full design its wonderful

oooh exciting shell! you must be thrilled


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I'm really excited!! Here it is:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Aww Eileen!!! They're lovely!!!


Thank you - any guesses on the colour of the cream one???



Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I'm really excited!! Here it is:
> 
> image


Is that the top half, cos I am right in thinking that the other bit is up the side of your thigh aren't I?

Anyone finding this site running painfully slow?? Guess it's busy!


----------



## Amalthea

I the cream has red eyes, it's champagne, if it has ruby eyes, it's buff 

Yeah, the rest is down my side and leg 

Here's what we've done so far...


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon all well have woken up to a complete disaster my two boy ratties are both dead dont know what has happened the still have food and water. I know they were very small and didnt seem to be growing like the girls are, the girls being twice the size of the boys even though same age.
As for which cat is passing blood I am still none the wiser thanx to Figaro. I seperated the two under suspicion and put Loki and Gizmo into the spare room and put Nero into the living room leaving Figaro and Dante to sleep in my bedroom as usual. Figsaro decided he didn't lie everyone seperated and opened up all the doors so they could all escape and use which ever litter tray they wanted.

Jai and Eileen lovely rats you hve both acquired


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I the cream has red eyes, it's champagne, if it has ruby eyes, it's buff


So how much of a difference is there between red and ruby eyes. I'm assuming red is red and ruby is a dark shade of red, but looking at piccies on t'net I've seen champagnes with dark eyes that I would describe as ruby coloured?

I've replied to your rattie post on the rat chat thread, Sammy, but what are you gonna do about the cats?


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Ok finally got round to this, meet my long awaited Silverfawns from Bogmyrtle Stud :3
> image
> image
> image


Awww cute:flrt:I knew you were getting something:lol2: What are you calling them?



Amalthea said:


> Hiya, everybody!! How's things?
> 
> Going to get my glider tattoo finished (FINALLY!) today  Excited!!


Photos:whistling2:



feorag said:


> Ooh, no wonder your :jump: up and down! :lol2:
> 
> My new ratty chappies:
> 
> image image
> 
> image image


 
Awww cute, have they met Dougal yet and what are you calling them? You wont be the first or last person to buy critters from a petshop, at least they will have a great home with you x



Chris is now officially home:no1: Big Mummy hugs off him and he bought me a ski jacket too:flrt: Hes been travelling since 3.30am yesterday so hes very tired but looks really healthy and happy


----------



## sammy1969

I have spoken to the vets today and he has said to take both up on monday and he will try and work out which it is that is passing blood he has asked me to keep trying to find out so that i dont have to take both if it isnt necessary. THere has been no new blood in the litter trays so far today but I havent seen either of the two suspects use it either.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Awww cute, have they met Dougal yet and what are you calling them? You wont be the first or last person to buy critters from a petshop, at least they will have a great home with you x
> 
> Chris is now officially home:no1: Big Mummy hugs off him and he bought me a ski jacket too:flrt: Hes been travelling since 3.30am yesterday so hes very tired but looks really healthy and happy


That's great news about chris, you are obviously delighted to have him back!

Well, Dougal is intensely interested in them, so much so that I was wondering whether I might be able to introduce them in the bath a bit sooner than I did with Dougal and Wee Jeemy to Angus & Hamish.

However............... At the moment they're in a cat carrier beside the cage so they can see each other. Last night I swapped them and put Dougal in the carrier and the 2 youngsters in the cage, just in case they could squeeze out through the mesh.

When I got up (late today cos I felt really tired and cream crackered when I woke up this morning) I swapped them back again and had the 2 babies out for handling and photos and a run around the dining table.

Then I put them back in the carrier and was sitting here on the settee when I heard a squeal and the little champagne had managed to get out of the carrier and was climbing up the big cage. Well, understandably Dougal wasn't too happy and so he bit his hind foot! :roll: So not the best of meetings!

There's a small cut which I bathed with salty water and he's using the foot, but there is now a swelling. I've read up on line and most sites say that a minor rat bite is fairly normal with rats and although a foot bite will swell it isn't likely to need treatment, so I'm just keeping an eye on it at the minute.

And I'm mad at myself for letting it happen.


----------



## Amalthea

Here's what we got done today. Couldn't finish, though  last sitting is June 1st.


----------



## Esarosa

Colin or any chi people. Will's grandma has been looking at getting another dog, she doesn't want anything too big, and she happened to see an ad for a blue merle Chihuahua...I remember hearing something about a certain colour having health implications in chis, but can't for the life of me remember which colour/gene it was. I thought it was merle (sp?) but I'm probably totally wrong.


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, poor baby ratlet, naughty Uncle Dougal. Im sure his foot will be fine x

Great tat Jen:no1:

Katie I think the problem with merles is only if you breed them together.


----------



## temerist

after 21hour trip with overnight stay in a not so fancy hotel ive collected my new addition :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

ooooh what didya get ian?


----------



## feorag

Not somebody else getting a new critter too! :roll:

So what did ya get Ian?? :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## temerist

no names yet brother and sister (white girl)


----------



## Amalthea

Awww!!! I keep telling Gary that Diesel needs a baby sister. He disagrees.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> no names yet brother and sister (white girl)
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Awwwww so cute:flrt: Are they they American bulldogs?


----------



## feorag

Awww, would you look at those little babby doggies! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Awww, would you look at those little babby doggies! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


Had a look at your pics Eileen, he is a Champagne


----------



## feorag

Thanks Jaime - he definitely does have red eyes, for me they aren't dark enough to be ruby. :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

Shell195 said:


> Awwwww so cute:flrt: Are they they American bulldogs?


:whistling2: lets just say they are


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thanks Jaime - he definitely does have red eyes, for me they aren't dark enough to be ruby. :2thumb:


buff is a little darker too i think  lovely pair of rats :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

The way I understand it, the fur color is exactly the same, just the eye color differs.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> :whistling2: lets just say they are


 
Thats very brave of you:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> The way I understand it, the fur color is exactly the same, just the eye color differs.


its very similar but there is a slight difference in colour
Buff « Hawthorn Rat Varieties


----------



## temerist

not a very "cat" questions but whats the difference between a ferret and polekat?


----------



## Amalthea

Pretty sure ferrets are just domesticated polecats. But there is a color variety in ferrets called "polecat", as well.


----------



## ami_j

just domestication really, ferrets have been domesticated for AGES while polecats are nearer the wild polecats.


----------



## Amalthea

Polecats are the wild cousins. Just people keep them as "pets", too. They are a lot wilder than the domesticated ferrets, even in captivity, though.


----------



## temerist

are ferrets easily tamed if handled alot? my daughter wants a ferret as their family pet, there is her, her husband and they have 2 children


----------



## Esarosa

temerist said:


> are ferrets easily tamed if handled alot? my daughter wants a ferret as their family pet, there is her, her husband and they have 2 children



My great aunt had ferrets (always more than one together) and most of them were very affectionate. But she did spend a hell of a lot of time with them, most days. She used to foster in Wales, near Colwyn Bay Zoo. And was retired when she started keeping them. Never had them myself though, so any experience I have is second hand from here.

p.s. if they're not american bulldogs what are they I'm intrigued and they're cute :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Ferrets can be very loving if handled. They're like kittens on speed all their lives  should be kept in multiples, though.


----------



## temerist

they are american bulldog x great dane


----------



## Esarosa

temerist said:


> they are american bulldog x great dane



Oh god better not tell my other half he was already squeeling at them like a little girl!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> its very similar but there is a slight difference in colour
> Buff « Hawthorn Rat Varieties


I checked out Toyahs site when Jen posted that he could be either a champagne or a buff, but there's no way his eyes are dark ruby. I also googled champagne images and buff images and I got the impression that the buffs were very slightly darker, but maybe the photos were a good example of the colour?


----------



## ami_j

i think there is definately variation with champagnes, so i'm sure buff are the same. was looking at pics on the NRFS standards page and champagne looks slightly warmer than buff but i think pink eye makes a warmer shade as silverfawn is brighter than topaz


----------



## Shell195

Ive had a very cold, wet and windy day at the sanctuary. It was like Antartica and Ive only just thawed out:bash:
Did I tell you the cat I picked up with the big foot has a bone tumour The owner hasnt come forward for him yet though  We are giving them 7 days then we have to decide if its worth amputating his leg, dont want to have his leg removed if its going to come back elsewhere.

Ian what made you decide to get these 2 pups ? I bet they are going to be huge:lol2:
I adore ferrets, I miss my lot especially little Polly polecat she was amazing:flrt:Stupid neighbours:devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Ok now really confused shut all the cats in seperate rooms sucessfully last night and all used litter trays but no blood in any of them at all so dont know what to think. None are showing any signs of being ill,all are eating and drinking fine and acting normally beginning to wonder if I am going crazy a little slowly lol.

Ian those are two very cute poopees lol me want


----------



## feorag

Morning all!

Sammy it could be an intermittent problem. There is a condition with a very long name called Idiopathic ??????? hematuria and it means that for no reason whatsoever the kidneys suddenly discharge blood into the urine.

Roscoe had it and we tried everything until eventually the vet took him in and did an exploratory op and found his kidney were perfectly normal, so decided it was this thing with the long name.


----------



## Postcard

sammy1969 said:


> Ok now really confused shut all the cats in seperate rooms sucessfully last night and all used litter trays but no blood in any of them at all so dont know what to think. None are showing any signs of being ill,all are eating and drinking fine and acting normally beginning to wonder if I am going crazy a little slowly lol.
> 
> Ian those are two very cute poopees lol me want


If it's cystitis then sometimes the blood doesn't appear as red blood, but instead looks just like dark urine (morning urine) - I wouldn't assume that the problem's disappeared, to be honest. Could you get samples from the ones you think are the likely candidates and get them tested by the vet? That's what I would do! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Colin or any chi people. Will's grandma has been looking at getting another dog, she doesn't want anything too big, and she happened to see an ad for a blue merle Chihuahua...I remember hearing something about a certain colour having health implications in chis, but can't for the life of me remember which colour/gene it was. I thought it was merle (sp?) but I'm probably totally wrong.


Hey Katie. Merle in Chihuahuas, both long coat & smooth coat, is not to be encouraged. It is the only colour that the KC will not register. There are ear & eye problems associated with the merle gene. We refused a stud dog as he had been bred with a merle previously & some of the pups were merle. There is a merle register online, so Chihuahua people can check whether a stud dog or bitch is linked to merle.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well we returned Dexter to his breeder on Saturday. She is going to have him checked out at work (she's a veterinary assistant), & depending on the outcome, may either find him a pet home, or keep him for a bit & try showing him. It was very hard to say goodbye.


----------



## feorag

Aw, I bet it was hard!


----------



## sammy1969

HI all sorry wasnt on yesterday but had busy day. Took all five cats tot he vets yesterday Dante was not happy but passed his health check with flying colours as did all four of the others. I had taken some of the cat litter showing the blood on it as the vet agred it did look like blood but was ata loss as to which cat i was that could be pasiing it. All had normal temperatures etc clear eyes, ears everything. HE is not sure what is going on and has said should it happen again to bring them back and he did it under a general health check so that i only paid for that and no consultation fee as it would of cost over £100 for all five cats and as he found nothing and he knows i am only on benefits yet still wont use charity vets he always helps me out as much as he can, as i have used him for over 20 years lol. SO stil a mystery but i am keeping an eye out but still nthing in the litter trays. He did ask if i had fed them anything different and i had used a differnt dry food than usual as i couldnt get their normal and he asked me to sheck that and let him know what ingredients were and i found it was over 70% shrimp and had red colouring added so he did wonder if what i thought was blood may of been red food dye a bit like if you eat too much beetroot and it has turned your urine pink lol but other than that lol we are both mystified lol


----------



## DavieB

My work informed me today I have to go onto constant nightshift... Apparently its in my contract that i work where and when required... Shocking way to treat staff imho. 

I only started this job in September, its quite a good job but I done nightshift for years before and won't do it again, it would put too much strain on my relationship for starters.

Job hunt starts now I guess


----------



## Esarosa

DavieB said:


> My work informed me today I have to go onto constant nightshift... Apparently its in my contract that i work where and when required... Shocking way to treat staff imho.
> 
> I only started this job in September, its quite a good job but I done nightshift for years before and won't do it again, it would put too much strain on my relationship for starters.
> 
> Job hunt starts now I guess



Eek hun, careful with that.

Will got told he had to go on permanant night shift shifts as they felt it was safer the two men on the rotation doing it than the women.

Then when redundancies came about, they got rid of the night shift totally, so that counted against them 'point' wise when they tallied everything up. Blooming joke. All the best for the job hunt.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry to hear about the crap work change Davie, doesn't sound like a great way to go about treating your staff. :devil:

Sam, glad the cats have been seen by a vet.

Have you guys heard about this? Absolutely disgraceful, but sadly not suprising from the RSPCA http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/842248-dont-leave-rspca-diddly-squat.html

This afternoon visiting my dad in hospital, he pointed out that Tom Finney (a Preston legend, football star) was in the bay 2 away from my dad's. He looked terrible & we heard him crying out in pain a few times. My dad said he thought he was on his way out, & he was apalled that he had been chucked in this hospital & not taken proper care of, like a start should be. Hopefully my dad will be home tomorrow. The docs think the antibiotics are working.


----------



## feorag

Davie, sorry to hear about your job - it's not a good time to have to start looking for another job! :sad:

Colin I hope your dad does get to come home tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im bringing some Polich chicken chicks home from work tomorrow, as a friend is going to have them. My Polish chicken eggs that Im incubating are due to hatch in 2-3 days too, so they will also be going to my friend. The Call Duck egg has another week to go.


----------



## feorag

Ooh, I was wondering how your eggs were doing colin - have you candled them and do they look promising???

I'm off up to the sanctuary in 5 mins to have coffee break with the volunteers. Wednesday is the day they're all there so it's a good opportunity to catch up with everyone.


----------



## Shell195

Colin did your Dad come home?

Dont forget photos of the cute babies:flrt:

A wild Mallard has brought her newly hatched ducklings to one of the sanctuary ponds, yesterday there were 9 this morning only 8. We cant find it anywhere so presume its been taken by something 

When we locked our birds up for the night we could only find 1 peacock, the neighbour then rang and said our Peacock was in the road,what she failed to say was he had been hit by a car:bash: Me and Vic rushed him to the vets where he was put on oxygen and will be getting an Xray for a possible fractured leg  Silly boy had managed to jump over 4 fences to escape and get onto the main road at the top:bash:
Get well soon Percy


----------



## feorag

Poor Percy.

I'm totally fed up! :sad:

To explain, cos I've been so ill poor Barry has had to do just about everything and I feel guilty asking him to do stuff for me. Add into that fact that he didn't really want me to get the 2 wee rats and thought Dougal was fine on his own and so I decided not to ask him to get the other rat cage out of the loft, cos I knew I'd get his FFS face and at the minute I can't deal with that one! :roll:

So I used one of the big cat carriers and put the babies in that. Then of course the champagne who I've decided to call Kenzie squeezed out of the bars in the front and climbed up the rat cage and Dougal bit his foot (which is fine now!). So I decided the 2 wee boys had to go in the big cage and Dougal had to go in the carrier next to the cage, so they could see and communicate. 

So when I got back at lunchtime I decided that today was the day I was gonna try and introduce the 3 of them. So I put the wee boys in their rat carrier and cleaned and disinfected the rat cage - dried it and put new hammocks and stuff in, but left out the "wasp nest" cos Dougal loved that and I'd notice the wee boys wee both spending most of their time in there and I didn't want a territorial dispute over it.

Then when the cage was set up I put both the wee boys in the bath and washed them, then I put Dougal in with them and washed him too and then just watched them paddling around in the water and there was no animosity. Then I dried them up and wrapped them in a towel (exactly the way that I had done with Dougal and Wee Jeemy when I introduced them to Angus and Hamish. then I let them run around the bathroom - again no problem. So I carried them downstairs in the towel and let them sit on my knee and then go on the floor - no problems at all.

So finally I put them in the cage. Dougal seemed to have no problem with the little black boy (who I've called Archie), but definitely didn't like Kenzie and within 10 minutes there was a squeak and when i looked at Kenzie he had been nipped on his lip and there was a little blood drop. So I thought that was livable with - if that was as far as it went and carried on sitting on the floor in front of the cage watching them. By this time both wee rats had gone into a small cardboard box and Kenzie kept peeping out and Dougal kept going over to them and siding up to the front of the box.

Then a few minutes later, when my attention wandered to Skye, suddenly there was another squeal and when I looked Dougal had bitten Kenzie on the face, but he'd caught his nose good and proper, almost bitten it off! :gasp:

Now I'm feckin foaming with myself for not doing what I knew I should do have done in the first place and go Barry to get the cage out of the loft.

So now, Jaime, Jen and other ratty ladies, what is your considered opinion as to where I went wrong please? Have I rushed them together too quickly, has Dougal been on his own for too long and isn't happy to share, is he maybe one of those rats who doesn't need company - he's always been the odd one out of my 4 and has kept himself to himself quite a lot of the time.

And what should I do now? Should I try and reintroduce them later on when poor Kenzie has got over all his injuries and is a bit bigger or should I give him and leave dougal on his own??

I'm really disappointed and just not sure of what to do next.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Poor Percy.
> 
> I'm totally fed up! :sad:
> 
> To explain, cos I've been so ill poor Barry has had to do just about everything and I feel guilty asking him to do stuff for me. Add into that fact that he didn't really want me to get the 2 wee rats and thought Dougal was fine on his own and so I decided not to ask him to get the other rat cage out of the loft, cos I knew I'd get his FFS face and at the minute I can't deal with that one! :roll:
> 
> So I used one of the big cat carriers and put the babies in that. Then of course the champagne who I've decided to call Kenzie squeezed out of the bars in the front and climbed up the rat cage and Dougal bit his foot (which is fine now!). So I decided the 2 wee boys had to go in the big cage and Dougal had to go in the carrier next to the cage, so they could see and communicate.
> 
> So when I got back at lunchtime I decided that today was the day I was gonna try and introduce the 3 of them. So I put the wee boys in their rat carrier and cleaned and disinfected the rat cage - dried it and put new hammocks and stuff in, but left out the "wasp nest" cos Dougal loved that and I'd notice the wee boys wee both spending most of their time in there and I didn't want a territorial dispute over it.
> 
> Then when the cage was set up I put both the wee boys in the bath and washed them, then I put Dougal in with them and washed him too and then just watched them paddling around in the water and there was no animosity. Then I dried them up and wrapped them in a towel (exactly the way that I had done with Dougal and Wee Jeemy when I introduced them to Angus and Hamish. then I let them run around the bathroom - again no problem. So I carried them downstairs in the towel and let them sit on my knee and then go on the floor - no problems at all.
> 
> So finally I put them in the cage. Dougal seemed to have no problem with the little black boy (who I've called Archie), but definitely didn't like Kenzie and within 10 minutes there was a squeak and when i looked at Kenzie he had been nipped on his lip and there was a little blood drop. So I thought that was livable with - if that was as far as it went and carried on sitting on the floor in front of the cage watching them. By this time both wee rats had gone into a small cardboard box and Kenzie kept peeping out and Dougal kept going over to them and siding up to the front of the box.
> 
> Then a few minutes later, when my attention wandered to Skye, suddenly there was another squeal and when I looked Dougal had bitten Kenzie on the face, but he'd caught his nose good and proper, almost bitten it off! :gasp:
> 
> Now I'm feckin foaming with myself for not doing what I knew I should do have done in the first place and go Barry to get the cage out of the loft.
> 
> So now, Jaime, Jen and other ratty ladies, what is your considered opinion as to where I went wrong please? Have I rushed them together too quickly, has Dougal been on his own for too long and isn't happy to share, is he maybe one of those rats who doesn't need company - he's always been the odd one out of my 4 and has kept himself to himself quite a lot of the time.
> 
> And what should I do now? Should I try and reintroduce them later on when poor Kenzie has got over all his injuries and is a bit bigger or should I give him and leave dougal on his own??
> 
> I'm really disappointed and just not sure of what to do next.


I really wouldnt expect an intro between kittens and a neutered male to be impossible. 
What I would do is spend more time free ranging in a neutral place- if things go a bit wrong in an intro its helpful to go back a step. I like to use this kind of method using a small cage to see behaviors such as grooming and snuggling together before I move back into the cage. 
Fancy Rats • View topic - Introductions - the carrier method


----------



## sammy1969

Oh no Eileen that is awful so sorry to hear that the introductions went badly. I personally have always found males harder to introduce than females but from what you have described you havent really done anything different from how most people do their introductions. THe only thing I can think of really is that it may of been a bit fast and that Dougal needed them to be side by side with them for a few more days or that he feels he wants to be a lone rat now,sorry thats two things.I know Jai is more knowledgeable than I am on introducing boys but personally I think i would wait till Kenzie had completely recovered with them side by side and try it once again but i that didnt work I would get the other cage out and leave Dougal as a lone male.
I am sure have read somewhere that some people use talcom powder after washing them all together to help mask the different smells and if Jai confirms this I would maybe give this a try on the next attempt hun.


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Oh no Eileen that is awful so sorry to hear that the introductions went badly. I personally have always found males harder to introduce than females but from what you have described you havent really done anything different from how most people do their introductions. THe only thing I can think of really is that it may of been a bit fast and that Dougal needed them to be side by side with them for a few more days or that he feels he wants to be a lone rat now,sorry thats two things.I know Jai is more knowledgeable than I am on introducing boys but personally I think i would wait till Kenzie had completely recovered with them side by side and try it once again but i that didnt work I would get the other cage out and leave Dougal as a lone male.
> I am sure have read somewhere that some people use talcom powder after washing them all together to help mask the different smells and if Jai confirms this I would maybe give this a try on the next attempt hun.


Rats dont really have a group smell so i dont think talc would work plus it would be pretty likely to iritate the rats noses. I two would wait a few days give them time to calm down a bit.


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> A second piece of bad news is about Dexter. He has started skipping when he walks. After speaking with his breeder, she recommends returning him to her, as he was sold to us as a show dog & stud dog, so he isn't fit for the purpose he was sold for. As hard as it is, she is right.



Missed this post Colin, so sorry to hear that. 



Zoo-Man said:


> Well we returned Dexter to his breeder on Saturday. She is going to have him checked out at work (she's a veterinary assistant), & depending on the outcome, may either find him a pet home, or keep him for a bit & try showing him. It was very hard to say goodbye.


Gutted for you Colin can't have been easy. You'd had him a good while too hadn't you.


----------



## feorag

The only thing I did differently this time was that Angus & Hamish were in the new cage and Dougal and Wee Jeemy were in the old cage for a week before I introduced them. I think maybe Dougal only being out of the old cage for 5 days wasn't long enough for him not to see the big cage as 'his' and not wanting to share it with the wee ones, even though he was quite happy to share the bath and bathroom with them.

So the other cage is now downstairs with Dougal in residence and the others running around. I think I'll leave him in there alongside the wee ones so he can still see them for a week or 2 in the hope that he sees the new cage as 'his' and not the old cage. Once Kenzie's nose has healed (bless him it looks awful, but he's not showing any signs of it bothering him at all and he had a lot of fun running around the living room floor tonight) I'll do some intros in the bath and let them meet each other on neutral territory a few times and then in a couple of weeks I'll try them in the big cage again.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well, last night, aroudn midnight, I was getting my packed lunch ready for work in the morning, & as I passed the incubator, I noticed one of the eggs seemed darker than before. When I looked closer, it was cracks, & a tiny beak popping out. The second chicken egg had just pipped. I went to bed & when I got up for work, the first chick was half out, & had fully emerged just before I left the house, & the second pipped egg was slightly more pipped. I later got a text message saying that the second chick was out. I've brought home the 3 larger Polish chicks, but will wait til the younger chicks are a bit bigger & steadier on their feet before trying to introduce them all.

My dad didnt come home from hospital today, as his white blood cell count was up, so hopefully it'll be tomorrow.

Davie, thanks mate. We'd had Dexter since just before Christmas.


----------



## feorag

Sorry your dad didn't get home yesterday, but I hope he does tomorrow.

Great news about the chickens though! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, I hate introducing rats and always found it hard so I wont offer any advice:lol2: I hope the babies nose gets better soon 


Col we need pics of the new babies:flrt:Fingers crossed your dad can come home tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, I hate introducing rats and always found it hard so I wont offer any advice:lol2: I hope the babies nose gets better soon
> 
> 
> Col we need pics of the new babies:flrt:Fingers crossed your dad can come home tomorrow


I'll post pics tomorrow hun : victory:


----------



## Esarosa

When I did intros (always girls) I too scrubbed the cages out, put fresh bedding & hammocks etc in them. I also did the swap cage trick. The only difference I really did was when I intro'd them together in the shower cubicle and bathroom I did it on more than one occassion. I'd also always had the rats for at least two weeks before I did intros, just so they knew I was a 'safe' zone they could go to if needed. So they had a few play dates as it were. Then when it came to free ranging, I allowed them a room I could easily keep an eye on and left them to it. I always heard boys were harder to intro to girls as the risk of injuries was higher, wheras girls scream more so sound like they've been injured, but in fact they're just being melodramatic. Definitely true of my girls at least. They sounded like they were being murdered some of the time during intros, and all that would have happened is an older rat 'checking' their behaviour. Best intro was when I had to introduce Rolo and Puck to the others, Ghost and Ruby were climbing all over me as I was sat in the shower cubicle in teh bathroom with them at the time. I made sure I was fully clothed, I even had gloves on because of Rolo. So she climbed to the one bit of bare flesh on my neck, bit me, made me bleed then ran off.

The way you've intro'd them is the way I've read many people intro rats before though Eileen so I'm not sure. I was just an over anxious rattie mum. But I was in the situation that I didn't have a lone rat to intro, so I could take my time, if I had a lone rat I too would have probably tried to move things along a little quicker.

Colin sorry to hear your dad isn't home yet


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, I hate introducing rats and always found it hard so I wont offer any advice:lol2: I hope the babies nose gets better soon


He doesn't seem to be having any problems at all with it, he's eating like a good 'un - and they're both discovering the joys of fresh food. No refusing of Applaws Chicken now: :2thumb:

At the minute they're both running about on the back of the settee and Archie has just decided to climb down my back and is sitting beside me, (and he's the more timid one) so they're both much braver than any of the ones I've had before at this stage.

Katie, I take on board everything you've said and I just honestly don't know. It might have been because I rushed them - it might have been that Dougal has been on his own for too long. I had every intention of getting 2 youngsters when wwe got back from holiday at the end of June, but the last thing I expected was for Wee eemy to die before then. I'm sure if Dougal had died and Wee Jeemy had been left the intro would have gone much better because Dougal has always been timid, panicky and very much a loner compared to Wee Jeemy and the other two.

Dougal is quite happy in his cage, so we'll see how they get on. At the minute he is on top of the big cage, because Iain, Shirley and Ellie arrive tomorrow :jump: and there's not a lot of floor space in my house, so once they go I'll put the cage on the floor alongside the big one and they can see each other every day and I'll try a few separate intros in the bathroom first and see what happens.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> He doesn't seem to be having any problems at all with it, he's eating like a good 'un - and they're both discovering the joys of fresh food. No refusing of Applaws Chicken now: :2thumb:
> 
> At the minute they're both running about on the back of the settee and Archie has just decided to climb down my back and is sitting beside me, (and he's the more timid one) so they're both much braver than any of the ones I've had before at this stage.
> 
> Katie, I take on board everything you've said and I just honestly don't know. It might have been because I rushed them - it might have been that Dougal has been on his own for too long. I had every intention of getting 2 youngsters when wwe got back from holiday at the end of June, but the last thing I expected was for Wee eemy to die before then. I'm sure if Dougal had died and Wee Jeemy had been left the intro would have gone much better because Dougal has always been timid, panicky and very much a loner compared to Wee Jeemy and the other two.
> 
> Dougal is quite happy in his cage, so we'll see how they get on. At the minute he is on top of the big cage, because Iain, Shirley and Ellie arrive tomorrow :jump: and there's not a lot of floor space in my house, so once they go I'll put the cage on the floor alongside the big one and they can see each other every day and I'll try a few separate intros in the bathroom first and see what happens.


I wouldnt say hes been alone too long, Oreo was alone six months and still mixed beautifully, allbeit she was a girl but being a neutered male there wont be all the hormones on Dougals side, and babies wont be hormonal yet either. I would try freeranging then get them all into a smaller space using the carrier method i posted and give them time to get used to each other and forced bonding, with nothing that could cause arguments that can be hidden in. When you have seen behaviors like grooming and sleeping together i would then try the cage with just hammocks nothing that could be hidden in. then when they are settled and bonded add stuff back. If Dougal is shy and a bit reclusive it could be he is just a bit defensive, the timid panicky ones are harder to intro because they tend to fly off the handle (Atari is like this, look at him funny and he will scream the house down) 
Its just going to take patience I think  If he wont intro to them in the end, some dont then its not the end of the world, you tried, but if they were free ranging together thats hopeful, hes not just flying at them attacking.


----------



## feorag

I think that's the problem Jaime - he's very timid and that make him defensive. He was fine in the bathroom and downstairs, but I think he still saw the large cage as *his* cage and wasn't happy to have them in it, so again I think it was my fault for rushing them. 

Davie, do you have a TK Maxx near you. I was mooching around our local one today and I saw this great rope tug toy that I thought would be great for Yuri. It was huge - like 150cms long and it was blinking heavy! Too big for my Skye, but probs ideal for a big dog like your Yuri's gonna be. They were selling it for £5.99 which I thought was very cheap - the same sort of thing for a rat cage is £11.99 in PaH. I've just googled it and Amazon are selling it for £10.99. Happy Pet Tug Rope XLarge#


----------



## DavieB

Imight go up and have a look Eileen cheers.

Remember when I got Yuri you said you wanted to see pics of him growing up.. You bored yet??/


----------



## feorag

I thought it was an excellent strong solid toy for a giant breed at a sensible price, so if you've a TK Maxx near you I'd go up and see if they've got one there.

I got a Tough Toys solid rubber on a rope for Skye cos he chews through normal balls in no time, a bright float rope for when we go to the lake or the beach and a Saf-T blinker for when we go on holiday. Down here we're surrounded by sodium lights, so you never really lose sight of him, but I thought a blinker to hang on his collar might come in useful at Ardnamurchan where a cloudy night with no moon means 'black' - so it's easy to lose sight of a solid black dog.


----------



## ami_j

DavieB said:


> Imight go up and have a look Eileen cheers.
> 
> Remember when I got Yuri you said you wanted to see pics of him growing up.. You bored yet??/
> 
> image


Gorgeous boy :flrt:

Finally got some gorgeous pics of the gingers...they now have names they are Atomic, Kitsune and Seven. Will be adding their pics very soon


----------



## ami_j

New pics of the Gingers :flrt:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ic-seven-kitsune-ginger-baby.html#post9982995


----------



## feorag

Oops! :blush: sorry Davie, totally forgot to add that Yuri is looking gorgeous! :flrt: And no I'm not at all tired of watching him grow! :2thumb:

Jaime I've just looked at your girlies and they are gorgeous - and yes, much better photographs - they do them justice! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oops! :blush: sorry Davie, totally forgot to add that Yuri is looking gorgeous! :flrt: And no I'm not at all tired of watching him grow! :2thumb:
> 
> Jaime I've just looked at your girlies and they are gorgeous - and yes, much better photographs - they do them justice! :2thumb:


Thank you  their fur looks better now as they are just about done moulting I think  not sure why the camera decided to be kind to me today but it was and I'm pleased with the pics


----------



## Zoo-Man

My dad came home from hospital today :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> My dad came home from hospital today :2thumb:


excellant news col


----------



## klaiche001

Anyway just saw the thread and thought i would post.


----------



## feorag

klaiche001 said:


> imageAnyway just saw the thread and thought i would post.


.......... and????

Colin, great news that your dad's home - how's he feeling?

I'm off up to the Sanctuary for an hour to catch up with Kim cos she was out at a school with the 'Roadshow' when I was up there on Wednesday.


----------



## Esarosa

Have a good day today Eileen.

Col greats news that your dad is home

Random outburst of the day...I keep dreaming about hedgehogs...and they're never nice easy pleasant dreams, they always need rescuing or rehabilitating in some way. And I know bugger all about hedgehogs, my mum fostered the odd one but only when I was very young. So god knows what this is about. But the last three days where I've managed sleep hedgehogs have appeared....baffled.


----------



## feorag

You're pregnant - weird dreams can be par for the course during pregnancy cos your hormones are all over the place!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> You're pregnant - weird dreams can be par for the course during pregnancy cos your hormones are all over the place!



Yeah I've had weird dreams throughout. But they've always been totally random. Every time I drop off I dream about hedgehogs atm, it's just so strange :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Strange you've chosen hedgehogs, but not so strange that you're dreaming about caring and nurturing them.

I remember when I was pregnant with Iain Jason, my labrador (and my first dog, so very, very special) needed to go into the vets to have a tooth out. When I handed him over to the receptionist and she walked him along the corridor to the pens at the back of the vets, he walked away as if he was going to meet his maker! :roll:

I worried about him all day and when I went to pick him up he walked back along the corridor towards me with his head down like he'd given up all hope of seeing me again! :sad: When I spoke to him and he heard my voice he was ecstatic and back to his normal happy self.

I couldn't get this situation out of my mind and couldn't stop thinking about when the time came to say goodbye, if it was to be euthanasia, having him walk away feeling that I'd deserted him. I dreamed about it, cried for hours and worked out my "euthanasia plan" it became my obsession. I put most of that down to hormones.

Although it didn't change my mind about the "euthanasia plan" and I was there with him at the end, as I'd planned it all 4 years earlier.


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> Imight go up and have a look Eileen cheers.
> 
> Remember when I got Yuri you said you wanted to see pics of him growing up.. You bored yet??/
> 
> image


He is blinking GORGEOUS! Looks better the bigger he gets, can't wait to see what he looks like bulked out.

Oh my gosh. His clip is really smart, too.

How is he generally? :2thumb: Is he steady (for a pup)?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys. My dad is feeling ok, still on antibiotics, but hopefully we'll not seen a return of pain or other problems to do with his bowel.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

hello all you pussy cat people, thought i'd make an appearance cos you'll soon be hearing from me quite a bit with my impending kitten fiasco


----------



## DavieB

annabel said:


> He is blinking GORGEOUS! Looks better the bigger he gets, can't wait to see what he looks like bulked out.
> 
> Oh my gosh. His clip is really smart, too.
> 
> How is he generally? :2thumb: Is he steady (for a pup)?


How do you mean steady? 

He occasionally falls over when running quickly. Sometimes flops dowN as if his legs have went....At the beach today he learned the hard way rocks can be slippy(sore chin lol). His behaviour is good for a pup a little strong lol causes the toddler bother with his strength never bites a bit stubborn at times. Pulls like a champion, even worse with the harness lol. 








http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/Davie_Bruce/a5fd3af6.mp4


Wee vid of him running at the beach (very short)


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> hello all you pussy cat people, thought i'd make an appearance cos you'll soon be hearing from me quite a bit with my impending kitten fiasco


Ooh, what's the fiasco??? Is it connected to your pm to me when I was ill?

Feel welcome to join in! :2thumb:



DavieB said:


> Wee vid of him running at the beach (very short)


I can't get that vid up Davie???


----------



## Shell195

Pretty rats Jai:flrt:

Davie he certainly is a huge puppy, he looks like hes enjoying the beach:2thumb: Have you heard of the Happy at heel harness? I keep telling people about them as Ive actually seen them in use and they are amazing and really do stop pulling Happy At Heel Harness by PURE Dog Listeners - YouTube


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> How do you mean steady?
> 
> He occasionally falls over when running quickly. Sometimes flops dowN as if his legs have went....At the beach today he learned the hard way rocks can be slippy(sore chin lol). His behaviour is good for a pup a little strong lol causes the toddler bother with his strength never bites a bit stubborn at times. Pulls like a champion, even worse with the harness lol.
> image
> http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/Davie_Bruce/a5fd3af6.mp4
> 
> 
> Wee vid of him running at the beach (very short)


Haha thought he was going to knock over that wee girl - she was very good just turning away from him and not making a fuss :2thumb: He's really cute.

I mean 'steady' like 'sensible', if you get what I mean - like canny judgement / takes everything in his stride type of thing? As compared to some breeds which are totally hectic (think English Pointer :lol2


----------



## DavieB

annabel said:


> Haha thought he was going to knock over that wee girl - she was very good just turning away from him and not making a fuss :2thumb: He's really cute.
> 
> I mean 'steady' like 'sensible', if you get what I mean - like canny judgement / takes everything in his stride type of thing? As compared to some breeds which are totally hectic (think English Pointer :lol2


Thats my daughter Abbey, the 2 of them are trained to ignore lol.


In that case yes he is. He doesn't go daft, is never scared doesn't jump much. he's great really. Just slightly stubborn at times. 



> I can't get that vid up Davie???


Click the lower link Eileen. SHould be ok.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Pretty rats Jai:flrt:
> 
> Davie he certainly is a huge puppy, he looks like hes enjoying the beach:2thumb: Have you heard of the Happy at heel harness? I keep telling people about them as Ive actually seen them in use and they are amazing and really do stop pulling Happy At Heel Harness by PURE Dog Listeners - YouTube


thanks :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

Shell195 said:


> Pretty rats Jai:flrt:
> 
> Davie he certainly is a huge puppy, he looks like hes enjoying the beach:2thumb: Have you heard of the Happy at heel harness? I keep telling people about them as Ive actually seen them in use and they are amazing and really do stop pulling Happy At Heel Harness by PURE Dog Listeners - YouTube


I'm trying to train him Shell, Every time he pulls he has to stop and sit for 30 seconds. Its hard when i cn only walk him 20 min a day. I don't want him to hate his walks lol.


----------



## feorag

Finally got it and we've all watched cos my son (who lives in Irvine) is here visiting. Your daughter did pretty well there when he ran towards her! :2thumb: 
I f'ing fed up with these bally rats! kenzie came out the cage tonight to meet Ellie and when she put him back in, he did a runner off the side of the door and under the cage, so I just left him free ranging until he was ready to come back. Well of course didn't he go straight to Dougal's cage and didn't dougal bite him again - this time he's nearly lost a toe! :roll:


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Finally got it and we've all watched cos my son (who lives in Irvine) is here visiting. Your daughter did pretty well there when he ran towards her! :2thumb:
> I f'ing fed up with these bally rats! kenzie came out the cage tonight to meet Ellie and when she put him back in, he did a runner off the side of the door and under the cage, so I just left him free ranging until he was ready to come back. Well of course didn't he go straight to Dougal's cage and didn't dougal bite him again - this time he's nearly lost a toe! :roll:


I'm off to Irvine tomorrow maybe, My Mrs' sister stays there. 

Dougal vonts to be alone :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Ooh, what's the fiasco??? Is it connected to your pm to me when I was ill?
> 
> Feel welcome to join in! :2thumb:
> 
> I can't get that vid up Davie???


yup yup, the whole having kittens is the fiasco part lmao

she looks like a wee hippo! i just don't know when she's due, i reckon another week, maybe two at a push


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> I'm off to Irvine tomorrow maybe, My Mrs' sister stays there.
> 
> Dougal vonts to be alone :lol2:


My son lives in Lawthorn - just past Girdle Toll, on the east side of Irvine.

Dougal definitely vonts to be alone at the minute and he definitely doesn't like Kenzie. I don't think his nose will ever recover once the scab comes off I'm sure it'll still stick up! :sad:



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> yup yup, the whole having kittens is the fiasco part lmao
> 
> she looks like a wee hippo! i just don't know when she's due, i reckon another week, maybe two at a push


Well that'll keep you occupied all right! :roll:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> My son lives in Lawthorn - just past Girdle Toll, on the east side of Irvine.
> 
> Dougal definitely vonts to be alone at the minute and he definitely doesn't like Kenzie. I don't think his nose will ever recover once the scab comes off I'm sure it'll still stick up! :sad:
> 
> Well that'll keep you occupied all right! :roll:


yup it will indeed


----------



## feorag

Remember I said how excited I was because Iain, Shirley & Ellie were coming last night for the long weekend and I hadn't seen them since Christmas??

Well my excitement was totally overshadowed by Skye's when Iain opened the front door and walked in!! He went absolutely crackers! He squealed and squealed when he saw Iain. Then he saw Ellie behind him and Shirley behind her, by which time Iain was in the living room and on the floor. Skye just didn't know what to do - he was throwing himself on the floor beside Iain squealing with delight, then rushing to the hall to Ellie and Shirley and back to the living room to Iain. You've no idea just how excited he was. He's been like that with Iain since the day he first met him!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, that sounds lovely, bless Skye! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

It's lovely to watch Colin. When we first brought Skye home you'll remember he didn't know whether he was on his *rse or his elbow, poor dog - he was totally lost, and very subdued compared to the dog he is now. Iain & Shirley arrived on the Friday 6 days later to collect Ellie and Mollie and take them home and Julie her husband and 2 daughters arrived for coffee on the Saturday afternoon on their way home to Aberdeen from being on holiday in Lincoln, so the house the week he arrived was a very busy house. 

Yet, when Iain, Shirley and the girls arrived for Christmas two and half months later Skye went barmy with excitement as soon as Iain walked in the door. So even amidst all his confusion at what was happening to him in his 3rd home in a week, he remembered Iain's attention and kindness and was ecstatic to see him again.


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> It's lovely to watch Colin. When we first brought Skye home you'll remember he didn't know whether he was on his *rse or his elbow, poor dog - he was totally lost, and very subdued compared to the dog he is now. Iain & Shirley arrived on the Friday 6 days later to collect Ellie and Mollie and take them home and Julie her husband and 2 daughters arrived for coffee on the Saturday afternoon on their way home to Aberdeen from being on holiday in Lincoln, so the house the week he arrived was a very busy house.
> 
> Yet, when Iain, Shirley and the girls arrived for Christmas two and half months later Skye went barmy with excitement as soon as Iain walked in the door. So even amidst all his confusion at what was happening to him in his 3rd home in a week, he remembered Iain's attention and kindness and was ecstatic to see him again.


It's good seeing them remember things like that. Kind of lifts them up a bit higher in your estimations that they can remember peoples empathy years later.


----------



## Shell195

I can imagine what Skye was like as Karla did the same thing when Chris first came home. Nothing whistles and squeaks like a Shepherd:lol2:
Our Peacock died overnight  RIP Percy xx


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> It's good seeing them remember things like that. Kind of lifts them up a bit higher in your estimations that they can remember peoples empathy years later.


It does indeed.

When we first got Sorcha, Iain was on school holidays and every night when I came home he would be sitting on the settee watching TV with Sorch upside down lying on his knees while he rubbed her belly with her pawl curled in ecstacy and her tail curled above her belly.

When he went to uni he was away for 4 months when we went to the Blackpool Show and arranged to meet him there. At cat shows exhibitors and the public aren't allowed back to their cats' pens until 1:00 and when we got to Sorcha's Iain had arrived and there was Sorcha flat on her back in her pen while Iain rubbed her tummy like he always did. She never forgot him either.


Shell195 said:


> I can imagine what Skye was like as Karla did the same thing when Chris first came home. Nothing whistles and squeaks like a Shepherd:lol2:
> Our Peacock died overnight  RIP Percy xx


You're so right - they squeal and squeak and opera sing like only GSDs can! :lol2:
So sorry to hear about Percy! :sad:


----------



## cloggers

Ahhhh I use to get whistled and sung to every time I put my key in the door 
I miss my singing shepherd :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sorry to hear about Percy Shell.

We went to Merseyside Toy Dog Club's show today, just to show our face & watch. Both me & Clark ended up in the ring, showing a sick friend's dogs. Clark took in a Long Coat & I took in a Smooth Coat. Clark's little dog won it's class. Mine was binned, hehe.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. My family go home today! :sad:

I shall so miss having a certain little madam in bed with me every morning keeping me company until I get up! She walked into the bedroom on Saturday morning and her eyes nearly popped out of her head when she saw me sitting in bed eating breakfast with the back of the bed up (we have one of those fancy orthopaedic beds where the top and bottom lift up to support - it was a godsend when I couldn't move!) "I didn't know your bed could do that" she said!! Since then she has become "official bed operator" and I've been going up and down ever since! :lol2:

Anybody doing anything special on this lovely Bank Holiday Monday??


----------



## cloggers

Morning 

I want one of those beds!! 

I've not got much planned today, finishing my assignments (I hope!), off to the reptile shop for some potential snake shopping, then my friend and his boyfriend from down south are up, so theres about twenty of us off for a meal tonight  should be fun!


----------



## feorag

Honestly chloe it's really been a godsend when I was so ill. We always sleep with the back slightly raised and that's about it, but whenever we're ill it's brilliant, cos it doesn't matter how many pillows you use to sit up in bed, you still slide down! When Barry broke his heel and the foot was hugely swollen he just lay in bed with the bottom of the bed raised to its maximum and it was just so comfortable for him as it relieved the pressure on his foot.

It also massages, so I've been given a morning massage every day since Ellie arrived. I can honestly recommend one! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I *NEED* a bed like that:gasp: Bless little Ellie being bed monitor:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

No plans here. Its a miserable wet grey day. Clark is working, & when he woke up it was nice & sunny, so he went to work in shorts & t-shirt. When he arrived in Skelmersdale, it was peeing down :lol2:.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Poor Clark!! No rain here! :grin1:

Iain & Shirley left an hour ago and we've just sat and had a lovely cup of coffee and watched "Desperate Housewives" :roll: Now we're gonna watch the last episode of "Homeland".

the rest of the day will be spent relaxing! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> You're so right - they squeal and squeak and opera sing like only GSDs can! :lol2:


i got this kind of greeting when i got home today, i'm looking after a golden oldie boy gsd and he nearly flattened me when i got home, he's only been here 4 days!


----------



## DavieB

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i got this kind of greeting when i got home today, i'm looking after a golden oldie boy gsd and he nearly flattened me when i got home, he's only been here 4 days!


id love to foster.


----------



## sammy1969

I get that greeting from Rex every wednesday when he realises where he is lol. I always know when they have arrived as does half the block lol. He almost screams and launches for the door so poor Rob gets dragged across the carpark to my door, it is so nice to know he still loves me, I have to be sat down before he comes in as he just jumps all over me and would knock me flying if i was stood up. I may foster again as even though I had hoped to keep Rex I found it rewarding to know I helped him find a really good home and if I could do it for another dog it would be great and as it owuld only be fostered my landlords couldnt do anything as it wouldnt be mine.


----------



## feorag

But what would happen if you struggled to find a home for a foster dog? 

Surely your landlord would object if you had another dog in the house for a long time???


----------



## Shell195

Sadly not all foster animals are easy to rehome, some seem to stick round for ever. You also get some that refuse to live with other animals so would need to take this into account too.


----------



## sammy1969

I know some wont like other animals so have said I couldnt take them as that wouldnt be fair on it or my pets and have also said i couldnt do it as a long term thing not in this flat but i a still on the list to be moved so hopefully then i would be able to do it as a long term thing although knowing my luck i would end up keeping if it was with me for over a year as i would become attached lol bit like Storm who I was never going to keep as he wasnt what I was looking for but i wasnt going to let him stay where he was being abused either and now I wouldnt part with him he is my pal and the one who comforts me when i am upset


----------



## feorag

That's the problem with fostering though - you can never know how long you might have to keep an animal until the right home comes along. If you keep it for too long you get too attached and end up not wanting to part with it.

In your situation it wouldn't be fair to take on a dog that you know you couldn't keep for more than a few weeks because of your landlord, because if a home wasn't found for it, then it would have to be moved on again and that wouldn't be fair to the dog. Imho it's quite a commitment to take on when you have a lot of pets and suffer from poor health with regular emergency visits to hospitals, but of course it's your choice.

I'm off out in an hour, Anyday Anne is picking me up and we're going out for coffee and lunch! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> id love to foster.


this is my first 'official' foster dog, all the others are my from the doghome at my work. 



feorag said:


> But what would happen if you struggled to find a home for a foster dog?
> 
> Surely your landlord would object if you had another dog in the house for a long time???


i thought this was directed at me but after reading the rest of the thread i don't think it is


----------



## feorag

No, you're right it was in answer to Sammy's post about continuing to foster after her landlord said she couldn't keep Rex.


----------



## kemist

Morning all long time no see, Not a good start to the day off to the vets in an hour. Yoda was in and out of his tray last night, he is looking sorry for himself and took ages to settle last night instead of audibly snoring by 10 and look at us in disgust if we or the tv are too loud and disturb him.:roll:. Since the clumps is his tray are grape size rather than normal i suspect cistytus(sp?). But a job for the vet all the same so we will wrestle him into the box as OH wont let me take him in on his lead although he will walk the way a dog does on it.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.

Sorry to hear about Yoda, does sound like cystitus, so vet is best. Good luck. :2thumb:

By the way I never took Luna, my siamese, to the vets in a carrier - she came in on my shoulder and sat on my knee while we waited our turn.


----------



## kemist

Our vet doesn't do antibiotics for cistytis but has given him an anti inflamatory injection as his bladder feels tender and tablets to help repair the bladder wall. Apart from that she was happy with his general condition. She said it is usually stress induced rather than bacterial but nothing at home is new or different so at a loss what has caused it really.


----------



## freekygeeky

just a quick shot to show you how big maxi is now!! 

i am pulling an odd face cos he had just licked me!


----------



## feorag

Has the new dog behaviourist been in to help him yet, Gina?


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Has the new dog behaviourist been in to help him yet, Gina?


coming next week, he is SO much better ... the only thing now is ... eating walls... so they are getting him a crate!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> No, you're right it was in answer to Sammy's post about continuing to foster after her landlord said she couldn't keep Rex.


Oh right, I have an amazing landlord, pity they can't all love animals


----------



## Esarosa

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Oh right, I have an amazing landlord, pity they can't all love animals



Sammys landlord seems more reasonable than most, if you look at the animals in her signature that he's allowed in the house. Me and my partner were looking to sell this place and rent for a little bit, we have two cats, two tortoises and four snakes...but the cats send most of them running :?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

When we were trying to find a place it was so difficult, and that was back when I only had one perfectly house trained, non destructive dog and a few tanks of reptiles.


We'd never find somewhere now with the two cats and now 8 snakes and the two tarantulas lmao never mind the various mental stray dogs I keep looking after


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Oh right, I have an amazing landlord, pity they can't all love animals


 Totally agree, although even I think you can have *too *many!


Esarosa said:


> Sammys landlord seems more reasonable than most, if you look at the animals in her signature that he's allowed in the house. Me and my partner were looking to sell this place and rent for a little bit, we have two cats, two tortoises and four snakes...but the cats send most of them running :?


I agree with you too Katie - Sammy will tell you that not all her animals are in her siggie, so I think she has a very tolerant landlord, compared to most.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Some people have way too many pets, I'm on the verge of too many lmao


----------



## ditta

well well well look who is here :whistling2: hello my friends........ive come home : victory:


----------



## feorag

Yeh!!! :jump:

Hiya ditta - where've you been all this time??? :2thumb:


----------



## ditta

feorag said:


> Yeh!!! :jump:
> 
> Hiya ditta - where've you been all this time??? :2thumb:


well eileen ive been on facebook.........still having a hard time without you know who so have stayed away from here as it brings back too many memories.......i have good and bad days..........today is a good day so i thought i would check up on you reprebates :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

"FAINTS"

:lol2: Ditta did you use a Sat Nav to get here:whistling2:

Afternoon all  Sorry to here about Yoda and his Cystitis, its a horrid complaint:bash:
Ive not had a landlord for years but from what I have heard not all will accept animals:devil:

Gina what a gorgeous dog Maxi is


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> "FAINTS"
> 
> :lol2: Ditta did you use a Sat Nav to get here:whistling2:
> 
> Afternoon all  Sorry to here about Yoda and his Cystitis, its a horrid complaint:bash:
> Ive not had a landlord for years but from what I have heard not all will accept animals:devil:


no shell my newwwwwwwwwww mode of transport doesnt have sat nav :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> no shell my newwwwwwwwwww mode of transport doesnt have sat nav :lol2:


 
Spill !!!!!


----------



## ditta

Shell195 said:


> Spill !!!!!


what???? you mean tell you all about my brand spanking new motorbike :mf_dribble:...........noooooo i couldnt possibly :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> what???? you mean tell you all about my brand spanking new motorbike :mf_dribble:...........noooooo i couldnt possibly :whistling2:


ditta :flrt: hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> ditta :flrt: hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


hellooooooooooo jam :no1:


----------



## DavieB

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Some people have way too many pets, I'm on the verge of too many lmao


My landlords not the issue... Its the Mrs. She wants a crestie but thinks it would be too much on top of the dog and the iguana... I'd let her have the crestie lol. I want another dog maybe in 6 months to a yeasr time.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just watching Cats 101, & it featured a 'Dwelf' - a mix of Sphynx, Munchkin & American Curl, so it was a hairless short-legger cat with curled ear tips. I've never jeard of them, so maybe they are an American thing, but I wasn't keen on them. 

Ditta, glad to see you in here again. About bloody time woman!

Look what came along at work on Monday......


----------



## Esarosa

Welcome home Ditta!



Zoo-Man said:


> Just watching Cats 101, & it featured a 'Dwelf' - a mix of Sphynx, Munchkin & American Curl, so it was a hairless short-legger cat with curled ear tips. I've never jeard of them, so maybe they are an American thing, but I wasn't keen on them.
> 
> Ditta, glad to see you in here again. About bloody time woman!
> 
> Look what came along at work on Monday......
> 
> image



*squeel* too cute. That cat sounds awful  but then I'm not keen on munchkins anyways.

Ah Davie you're other half is the 'sensible' one then. In our house that has to be me, or we'd be run ragged. If I casually say 'oh I quite like those' Will is of the 'we can get some' mindset. It's me that has to show self restraint...very hard when I'm pregnant in particular as I just want to mother everything in sight :blush:


----------



## feorag

ditta said:


> well eileen ive been on facebook.........still having a hard time without you know who so have stayed away from here as it brings back too many memories.......i have good and bad days..........today is a good day so i thought i would check up on you reprebates :lol2:


Reprobates??? Us???? :gasp:

As long as you're OK that's what matters and what's this about a motor bike??



Zoo-Man said:


> Just watching Cats 101, & it featured a 'Dwelf' - a mix of Sphynx, Munchkin & American Curl, so it was a hairless short-legger cat with curled ear tips. I've never jeard of them, so maybe they are an American thing, but I wasn't keen on them.
> 
> Ditta, glad to see you in here again. About bloody time woman!
> 
> Look what came along at work on Monday......
> 
> image


Aw! :flrt: Ain't that the cutest thing! :flrt:

I cannot imagine why anyone in their right mind would like to take 3 animals with genetic problems and cross breed them???


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> what???? you mean tell you all about my brand spanking new motorbike :mf_dribble:...........noooooo i couldnt possibly :whistling2:


 
Goes to spy on FB:gasp:

ETA- No photos !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> My landlords not the issue... Its the Mrs. She wants a crestie but thinks it would be too much on top of the dog and the iguana... I'd let her have the crestie lol. I want another dog maybe in 6 months to a yeasr time.


It's my other have that has to tell me 'jo's when I see something I like. But he does have a soft side lol it was his fault we got two cats instead of one and he's the one letting me foster lol


----------



## feorag

Yes, it's Barry who remains sensible here.

However, he does know how much I love my annual holiday, so his first question when I ask for anything is "and what's going to happen when we go on holiday?" cos the dog and cats come with us, but the other critters don't, so I have to find someone to look after them before he'll agree.

But he also keeps me sane from the point of view of ensuring we only have enough animals that we can house and look after properly and always get vet care for when they need it.


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Yes, it's Barry who remains sensible here.
> 
> However, he does know how much I love my annual holiday, so his first question when I ask for anything is "and what's going to happen when we go on holiday?" cos the dog and cats come with us, but the other critters don't, so I have to find someone to look after them before he'll agree.
> 
> But he also keeps me sane from the point of view of ensuring we only have enough animals that we can house and look after properly and always get vet care for when they need it.



I dont think another dog is much to ask for....its not like their big lol :whistling2: She can have her crestie if I can have the dog...


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## ditta

no photos just yet as i cant ride and take pics at the same time YET.....:lol2: there is a exact copy on my facebook shell


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> It's my other half that has to tell me 'no' when I see something I like. But he does have a soft side lol it was his fault we got two cats instead of one and he's the one letting me foster lol


I just corrected the last post I made, I never read it back before posting and it had changed a couple words lol


----------



## feorag

I knew what you meant! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I'm still getting the hang of my new phone lmao 

I'm thinking my little pussy cat might be getting ready to have her babies, last night she was being a little monster, acting a little out of character and scratching around the bedroom.

She's a bit miffed at being separated from the other pets haha


----------



## feorag

Just about all of my females had their first kitten with another cat in the box with them. They all seemed to need company to help them get started - if nobody volunteered then they'd just drag a cat into the box with them.


----------



## sammy1969

Fed up just typed out a whole reply to the issue of me fostering a dog ad ithas just been completely wiped off will type it again another day when i feel up to it as feel I have been attacked but with the best possible intentions from ppl who i know care about animals and myself and who i respect compeltely but will explain with the reply another day


----------



## feorag

Sammy, on the basis that I started the 'conversation' in response to your comment that you intended to continue fostering dogs, then please understand you were not being attacked at all, but I won't lie and say that I think it's a good idea to do that given your present circumstances.

I've just ordered a WalkyLock from that website that Davie posted on the thread asking about Staghorns. I think it will be an excellent addition to our plastic window meshes when we are on holiday.


----------



## sammy1969

It wasn't just you cmments Eileen and I knwo i take things to heart that i shouldnt and as I said I know he comments were said with the best of intentions and meant with love and yes you are right where I am right now i couldnt take on another dog even as a foster unless it was a toy or small breed and i think the reason i am so keen on getting another dog is that STorm is now presenting with the symptoms of cancer in two opaces on his body and although he is still acting like a puppy i know he has to go to the vets and I scared they will say there is no hope for him this time due to the placement of this cancer on his body. i also know that the two dogs are like a single entity and i know mysty will not survive without him as they are so attached to each other and i am not sure i will cope with loosing both dogs in short succession if it were to happen.Hence why i think i have felt the way I do but i know whilst i am stillin this flat i wont get another dog in here unless i loose one of the two here however much i want to jutto be on he safe side


----------



## DavieB

I need to buy something like that... I have an issue with my car though.... I can't lock it without activating the alarm. So I cant leave the dog in a locked car or he sets the sensors off, and im not that keen on leaving him in an unlocked car. Would hate for him to be stolen. Someone actually recognised him as an RBT yesterday so some people round here might realise the value.. I'd rather they thought he was a labradoodle lol.


And why am I typing....like....Habu..... Stop it.... lol


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> I need to buy something like that... I have an issue with my car though.... I can't lock it without activating the alarm. So I cant leave the dog in a locked car or he sets the sensors off, and im not that keen on leaving him in an unlocked car. Would hate for him to be stolen. Someone actually recognised him as an RBT yesterday so some people round here might realise the value.. I'd rather they thought he was a labradoodle lol.
> 
> 
> And why am I typing....like....Habu..... Stop it.... lol


 

Haha you will be sitting on the front porch at some point:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone!


sammy1969 said:


> It wasn't just you cmments Eileen and I knwo i take things to heart that i shouldnt and as I said I know he comments were said with the best of intentions and meant with love and yes you are right where I am right now i couldnt take on another dog even as a foster unless it was a toy or small breed and i think the reason i am so keen on getting another dog is that STorm is now presenting with the symptoms of cancer in two opaces on his body and although he is still acting like a puppy i know he has to go to the vets and I scared they will say there is no hope for him this time due to the placement of this cancer on his body. i also know that the two dogs are like a single entity and i know mysty will not survive without him as they are so attached to each other and i am not sure i will cope with loosing both dogs in short succession if it were to happen.Hence why i think i have felt the way I do but i know whilst i am stillin this flat i wont get another dog in here unless i loose one of the two here however much i want to jutto be on he safe side


Being totally honest here Sammy I think the problem is your sentimentality - you let your heart rule your head, when dealing with animals and I'm sorry but sometimes it's not always the best thing to do, because they are animals and they don't think like us. 


DavieB said:


> I need to buy something like that... I have an issue with my car though.... I can't lock it without activating the alarm. So I cant leave the dog in a locked car or he sets the sensors off, and im not that keen on leaving him in an unlocked car. Would hate for him to be stolen. Someone actually recognised him as an RBT yesterday so some people round here might realise the value.. I'd rather they thought he was a labradoodle lol.
> 
> 
> And why am I typing....like....Habu..... Stop it.... lol


:lol2:

Does your car not have the facility to use the key to look it, thereby not setting the alarm?? By Peugeot 405 had that facility. Lock it with the fob and the alarm was set, but I could also lock it with the key, which didn't automatically set the alarm. My Peugeot 306 doesn't have an alarm, so I can leave Skye in it without a problem.

Oooh!!!! Did I tell you all that I'd got a new car???


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Morning everyone!Being totally honest here Sammy I think the problem is your sentimentality - you let your heart rule your head, when dealing with animals and I'm sorry but sometimes it's not always the best thing to do, because they are animals and they don't think like us.
> :lol2:
> 
> Does your car not have the facility to use the key to look it, thereby not setting the alarm?? By Peugeot 405 had that facility. Lock it with the fob and the alarm was set, but I could also lock it with the key, which didn't automatically set the alarm. My Peugeot 306 doesn't have an alarm, so I can leave Skye in it without a problem.
> 
> Oooh!!!! Did I tell you all that I'd got a new car???



I have a keyhole in my door, just not used it yet lol only got it at christmas. I got it a month before i got the dog, thankfully it has a big boot its a little 3 door honda civic type s. I've thought about changing it for a big estate car, but that can wait until I get the other blacky :lol2:


What did you get Feorag, what did you have before?


----------



## feorag

Try it and see if it works by locking it with the key - it might well do!!

You'll definitely need a bigger estate car if you get another RBT!!!


----------



## DavieB

New Scientist TV: Swarm of robot helicopters performs James Bond tune

Had to share.


----------



## sammy1969

Oh i know I can be very sentimental when it comes to my animals and I know i am being like it with Storm and Mysty but also know when i did try to rehome Storm once before both dogs changed and not for the better.Storm who is the softest dog i know actualy became viscious and almost bit a toddler although i do suspect the toddler was tormenting him at the time and Mysty became a nightmare continously running away looking for storm andher seperation anxiety went through the roof. When they were reunited they changed back to their old selves and Stormy has never attempted to bite anyone else, hence my worry if I do loose Storm to cancer. I know pets or animals dont think like us but it doesn't stop me from being a worry wart when it comes to what i see as my two kids lol.And when you factor in the fact that i can be very over sensitive at times it doesn't make for a good combination at all. And with the way my landlords who are a housing assiciation imo descriminated against me for wating to have a dog i could have trained as an asssistance dog like i did Mysty without even giving me the chance to ask as i had them on the phone in less than 24 hours demanding i rehome Rex or the other 2 who are both aged 11+ you can see where the sensitivity comes from. As for the other pets as they are caged they are never counted it is only cats and dogs for some reason so i know i am safe with them.


----------



## feorag

Fascinating! I shall forward that to Iain, as he's a mini helicopter freak!!!

I got a Peugeot 307 station wagon and I had a 307 station wagon! :lol2:

The only difference being that my old one was a top of the range and this one isn't so it doesn't have the 'finesse' of the previous one, such as automatic lighting, automatic rain sensors, particulate filter - stuff like that, all of which make expensive repairs.

Barry works at one of the Peugeot factory's retail garages and he gets the opportunity of buying trade-ins at the trade-in price plus £100 for paperwork, so making a great deal. My last one was 4 year old when I got it and I've had it for 4 years, but this new one came in a couple of weeks ago and it's an 09 plate, so newer. The decision clincher was the fact that Barry knew my gearbox was needing to be replaced at some time in the future and because of some fancy sort of 'wheel thingy' it was going to cost £650 just for the gearbox and no doubt the particulate filter would need replacing in the next couple of years and they're pretty expensive too, so we decided to cut our losses and buy the newer car which will last us the 5 years until he retires and then we'll try and get a newer one then. 

One of his workmates thinks he's daft for buying this one, cos it's 'downgrading', but my attitude is that a car is a means of getting from 'A' to 'B' and I don't care whether it's flash or not, as long as its reliable and the more fancy gadgets there are on a car, the more things there are that can go wrong. In fact, as Barry said this is the car he would have preferred to buy 4 years ago if it had been available, so we're both very happy.

So it's silver (my last one was 'champagne') it has the glass roof and it looks exactly the same as the old one, but it's newer! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Sounds good, I'd have struggled to give up on the luxuries too lol. My old car was a focus cmax (school bus) as I have 3 kids, but I decided to be selfish this time and got a wee 3 door sporty number, still a diesel though. Although its small on the outside you;d be amazed at the space inside its huge. this one has the auto lights, wipers and a glass roof too. Don't think I could give them up.

My old car was traded for the same reasons as yours gearbox was knackered. it was getting scruffy too at 8 year old.


----------



## kemist

A very nice man has just delivered 2 kgs of free cat food to trial. Yoda is on the mend peeing normally now and nearly back to his normal self. There is a load of vouchers in with the food so if anyone wants some purina vouchers PM me an address and i'll send some out.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Sounds good, I'd have struggled to give up on the luxuries too lol. My old car was a focus cmax (school bus) as I have 3 kids, but I decided to be selfish this time and got a wee 3 door sporty number, still a diesel though. Although its small on the outside you;d be amazed at the space inside its huge. this one has the auto lights, wipers and a glass roof too. Don't think I could give them up.
> 
> My old car was traded for the same reasons as yours gearbox was knackered. it was getting scruffy too at 8 year old.


To be honest I don't miss any of the 'luxuries' the only think I asked Barry to do was to put parking sensors on it, cos the previous owner of my last car had had them put on and I thought they were wonderful. I've got so used to them I didn't want to have to go back to thinking about reversing without the security of knowing sensors would tell me if an idiot had walked behind me in a car park betwee me checking behind and then watching my front wing for a start-off! Other than that I don't mind switching on the lights etc myself. I never use the glass roof to be honest - the only time I slide the inside roof back is when I'm childmind and the children ask if they can see the sky, or the stars depending on what time of year it is! :roll: So that was an unnecessary luxury.



kemist said:


> A very nice man has just delivered 2 kgs of free cat food to trial. Yoda is on the mend peeing normally now and nearly back to his normal self. There is a load of vouchers in with the food so if anyone wants some purina vouchers PM me an address and i'll send some out.


That's very kind of them. Glad Yoda is on the mend as well! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> To be honest I don't miss any of the 'luxuries' the only think I asked Barry to do was to put parking sensors on it, cos the previous owner of my last car had had them put on and I thought they were wonderful. I've got so used to them I didn't want to have to go back to thinking about reversing without the security of knowing sensors would tell me if an idiot had walked behind me in a car park betwee me checking behind and then watching my front wing for a start-off! Other than that I don't mind switching on the lights etc myself. I never use the glass roof to be honest - the only time I slide the inside roof back is when I'm childmind and the children ask if they can see the sky, or the stars depending on what time of year it is! :roll: So that was an unnecessary luxury.
> 
> That's very kind of them. Glad Yoda is on the mend as well! :2thumb:


Every time my son gets in its "button dad open" its not an opening roof ust a fulllength window type thing.

I lofe your sig gif Kemist!


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Every time my son gets in its "button dad open" its not an opening roof ust a fulllength window type thing.


Same as mine - a full tinted glass roof with an inner upholstered roof which slides back. The kids think it's great, but like I said I never use it.


----------



## DavieB

just got Nathan hom from nursery there he fell and hurt himself so i sat him on my knee and comforted him, my reward... He peed on me


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Don't you just love kids! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Off work this week due to unforeseen circumstances trying toget a new job... 

Me and my lapdog



















top pic looks strange, as if my head is in his mouth, I htought I was just being licked lol. I may have been measured up for dinner. In reality I thibnk its his other paw.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: He's surely growing! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Evening all, Ive been at the sanctuary today. George the cat with the tumour on his paw has had his leg removed today so hopefully he can now enjoy a pain free life


----------



## feorag

Aw, poor George!! :sad: As long as he's no longer in pain he'll adapt brilliantly to life with 3 legs! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Just got an email form a firm in Australia looking for mechanics. I contacted them just yesterday on a general "contact us" form. They are a massive mining company over there. The speed they have replied has me a touch optimistic  

It raises a lot of issues, my daughters being the biggest one. Think if it works out I'll go oever for a year or 2. First things first I'll go over for 6 months live in a shared apartment or something then get the family over. I've been looking into it for the past year but had given up due to Nathans health but he is ok now so it could all happen again . There are 3 kennels across Australia for bringing your cat or dog over 30 days in the kennels and thats it. Can't take exotics or rodents, so Goblin would have to find a new home.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Wow Davie!! That a massive decision to make! However, your job prospects are probably less than poor where you are and Australia seems to be the country of opportunity. It will be tough on your girls though, cos it's not exactly 'pop over for a weekend' distance is it?

Remember I was saying that my APDs were hiding away and I never saw them? Well they're finally settling down to the noise and bustle of our living room and when Iain was here he shot this video. His i-phone has a torch facility so he was able to get reasonably decent videos in the lower light.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...my-apds-really-settling-now.html#post10012814


----------



## Amalthea

*looks in sheepishly* Hiya!!

How's everybody??

That is an amazing opportunity, Davie!! One that I would snap up! My dreams are in AU, so one day........

Gary and I just got back from a few nights away in Derbyshire with the mutt  Was really nice.


----------



## feorag

Well that's very spooky, cos before I went out with Skye I was up on the computer printing a letter and while it was printing I jumped on the forum and saw a post about the Suggie forum that your friend runs Jen.

That was the point that I realised you'd been AWOL and decided after I'd walked the dog I'd come back and on this thread and ask where you were!!!

How spooky is that?? Glad you enjoyed your break! I bet it did you the power of good just getting away from everything.

ETA: And I can now see that you've been on the thread and are looking into it for the girl!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha! Very spooky! Yeah, I'm gonna look into it for her. Now that I'm admin (go me :2thumb, I can do that  we really did need to get away for a bit. It was good. Will upload pics later


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

last night i was feeling Lydia's fat belly and i felt a kick! the wee hippo can't have long now  she's purring in my ear just now, apart from keeping me awake at night she seems quite pleased with herself


----------



## feorag

It's a great feeling when you feel kittens moving, isn't it?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> It's a great feeling when you feel kittens moving, isn't it?


its amazing, i was squeaking for about an hour


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

my bosses bitch is about to whelp at the kennels, i was hoping she'd pop today before i left cos im off the weekend, now i'm hoping she'll hold them til monday! i love being there for it. i hope i get to be here when lydia pops but i'll probably be working


----------



## freekygeeky

I'm spending more and more time with my cats, as im in the process of moving back home!!

I'm LOVING it!!

Anyway, some pics from today (only from my phone, sorry!)

Ginger, he's put on weight WHOOP!








Scooby, sleeping...








Scooby and simba, sleeping on me, they HATE each other! lol this is the first time ive seen them so close!








Simba on my new unit! I love the way cats have to see and try out new things!


----------



## feorag

Great photos Gina : victory:

I see Scooby hasn't lost his predilection for sleeping in odd positions.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Great photos Gina : victory:
> 
> I see Scooby hasn't lost his predilection for sleeping in odd positions.


nop! i fell asleep for two hours, he didnt move, lol!!

bless him!


----------



## hogboy

A quick snap of Artie our Maine **** yawning -)









And Dan looking cute










And Peggy looking like , well Peggy -)


----------



## freekygeeky

Dan's still looking as smexy as he did when i met him years back!


----------



## hogboy

freekygeeky said:


> Dan's still looking as smexy as he did when i met him years back!



Thanks Gina, Dan's one of the coolest cat's i've ever met -)


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone
Gina i never realised you ahd the doubles of my two youngest boys Gizmo my ginger tabby who is nick named tubby tabby or fat cat coz he is so big lol and Loki my mackerel tabby and white and is Gizmo's brother lol and is a large bundle of mischief lol


----------



## freekygeeky

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Gina i never realised you ahd the doubles of my two youngest boys Gizmo my ginger tabby who is nick named tubby tabby or fat cat coz he is so big lol and Loki my mackerel tabby and white and is Gizmo's brother lol and is a large bundle of mischief lol


hehe

I have a blue/cream classic tabby (russian blue x) - SCOOBY
I have a black and white cat (russian blue x) - TOM
I have a black cat (persian x) - LUCA
I have a Mackerel tabby (with white).. - SIMBA
I have a spotted ginger tabby (manx x) - ZINGI
I have a mackerel ginger tabby - GINGER

:O ..

lol


----------



## sammy1969

freekygeeky said:


> hehe
> 
> I have a blue/cream classic tabby (russian blue x) - SCOOBY
> I have a black and white cat (russian blue x) - TOM
> I have a black cat (persian x) - LUCA
> I have a Mackerel tabby (with white).. - SIMBA
> I have a spotted ginger tabby (manx x) - ZINGI
> I have a mackerel ginger tabby - GINGER
> 
> :O ..
> 
> lol


Ahhh so I have only one less than you lol as I hae five in total the other three are all tuxedo cats but one is short haired one is semi longhaired and the lst is long haired lol All boys the shorthaired is called Nero then the semi is Figaro he is a special cat and autisitc and the long is Dante and brother to Figaro and the boss of hte lot lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

freekygeeky said:


> hehe
> 
> I have a blue/cream classic tabby (russian blue x) - SCOOBY
> I have a black and white cat (russian blue x) - TOM
> I have a black cat (persian x) - LUCA
> I have a Mackerel tabby (with white).. - SIMBA
> I have a spotted ginger tabby (manx x) - ZINGI
> I have a mackerel ginger tabby - GINGER
> 
> :O ..
> 
> lol


how can you have so many cats?! i only have two and they drive me bonkers! lol


----------



## freekygeeky

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> how can you have so many cats?! i only have two and they drive me bonkers! lol


because they are my babies!! I'll have a little of kittens soon too!! (fostering for a local charity!)


----------



## Shell195

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> how can you have so many cats?! i only have two and they drive me bonkers! lol


 
Ive got 15 cats:whistling2:

Dennis, Harley and Mowgli- Sphynx
Elmo-Mainecoon
Boebee(Bilbo) and Chewie-Devon Rex
Sidney-Siamese
Boo-white & deaf
Tinkerbell(Stinky) Brown tortie-handreared
Prince-Bengal(disabled)
Tom Tom-Black Polydacty(extra toes)
Inky,Tia,Fudge- black
Jasper-Colourpoint mog
Honey-Calico


----------



## DavieB

Shell195 said:


> Ive got 15 cats:whistling2:


Crazy cat lady :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Ive got 15 cats:whistling2:


one day ill have 15.. i just may be single.
lol

Again im loving spending time with them!

Spot the cat!








Ginger on the new sofa!








Simba trying out the new massage centre








Ginger getting it wrong..








Ginger trying out his mountaineering skills


----------



## Amalthea

Just took this one


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> how can you have so many cats?! i only have two and they drive me bonkers! lol


At our 'busiest' we had 10 and they all went to the north west coast of Scotland with us for our annual holiday every year!!!

And they travelled loose in the car without any problems at all!



Amalthea said:


> Just took this one
> 
> image


I luffs Louis! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

I've had a lovely day today. I had a coupon for "buy 1 brekky, get 1 free" at our fav garden centre, so we went out at 11:00 and had it as 'brunch'. Then we went to Alnwick, which is a town I love to walk around and it has 2 wool shops, so I found some lovely buttons for the cardigan and hat set I'm knitting for Rach's (Enola69) baby, Gabe. Then we went to Costa and had afternoon coffee and cakey, then to M&Co cos I had a £5 coupon that had to be spent within a couple of weeks. I found a lovely pair of white genes reduced to £5, the same size as the jeans I was wearing - too tight!! (and I've lost a stone since being ill and was wearing these jeans then) so tried on a pair of lightweight linen trouser a size bigger and also £5 and they were too big! :roll: 

So I ended up buying loads of girl's clothes for Darcey and Ellie for Christmas! :roll:
:lol2: It really was a coupon day! :lol2:
Then we came home and I've been in the garden planting up my hanging baskets and finally tidying up my bonsai - some of which have sadly died from neglect when the weather was hot and I was stuck in bed :sad: but probably too many have survived. Barry says I have too many and they take up too much time, but I don't think they do. Anyway one of the girls at the Sanctuary has asked if she could have some, so I will get rid of some of them.


----------



## sammy1969

I think sometimes having 5 cats is actually easier tha when i had only 2 or 3 as if i am away for the day i know they are still going to have each other to interact with so they are never going to be bored or lonely.

On a different subject what breeds of cats have curly whiskers as Figaro as some of te best handle bar whiskers I have ever seen so wonder even though I know he is a moggy where his whiskers could of come from I mean we know that his mum had ragdoll in her as she was a ragdoll cross his whiskas get curlier every year and are amazingly long too


----------



## feorag

Well that theory certainly doesn't work in our house, as our 2 can't stand each other!! :roll:

The only cats I know that have curly whiskers are the rex ones (like rats). I presume you mean the really curly 'permed' look whiskers?


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah his whiskers are not at all like the rest of the cats, theirs are either straight or with a very slight kink in Dante's case, but in figaro's they really do look like handle bars and the rest are curly and amazingly long even his eyebrow whiskers as i call them are twice the length of Dante's and they are longer than the rest. It wasnt until Glyn pointed them out that i realised just how amazing they had become lol and I couldnt think of any cat breeds with curly whiskers lol


----------



## Shell195

Gina your cats are all looking good:2thumb:
Ive been busy getting ready for Paws in the Park this week, its RSPCA run but as they arent allowed to take their own animals they have asked us to take some of ours:lol2: Tomorrow I have to be at the sanctuary for 8 am :gasp: I am chief Gertie goat minder for the day:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Just been savaged by one of the rescue beardies right through the left middle knuckle and i thought i was finally beginning to win with psycho oh well back to the drawing board me thinks


----------



## Amalthea

Cats are easy, really... Having two is no more difficult than five, I'd imagine (as long as they all liked eachother).

Sounds like you've had a great day, Eileen!! I love bargain days!!

I had a book reading morning (relaxing) and then went to watch The Lucky One with my "baby sister" for a girlie date this afternoon  Just got home after stopping at tesco to get a few bits (including glider mush making fruit) and raided the reduced stuff for salad for the gigs


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Gina your cats are all looking good:2thumb:


Thanks shell!! Gingers put so much weight on, he looks so well again! He's the ever lasting kitty cat!!! Battlecat!


----------



## ami_j




----------



## feorag

Well I've just had such a laugh - at Skye's expense. He has always fixated on the rats and used to sit for ages watching them, but over the last year he hasn't bothered as much.

Well of course now I've got the young 'uns and they're very active at this age, compared to the older boys. Dougal is now in the smaller cage cos it has wider spaced bars and the babies can get out the gap. Yesterday I put him on the floor alongside their cage (he's been on top of it since we put him in that cage) to start introducing again.

Anyway, Skye has been 'on duty' in front of the cage all blooming night, staring. A few minutes ago I watched him and Dougal had come onto the shelf right in the corner of the cage and Skye went right up to the bars so they were really nose to nose. I thought "ah isn't that cute" :flrt: and was just about to pick up the camera when Dougal decided enough was enough and the paw came out and he boxed Skye right on the nose - I've never seen Skye move so quickly! :roll2: PMSL!!!

Good old Dougal! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Paw skye if you forgive the pun lol, I see this quite often with the cats but the two dogs never really take an notice of hte rats even whe they are on my shoulder lol


----------



## feorag

It just gets worse!

After Dougal put Skye in his place, I was sitting watch BGT when I heard a squeak and looked over and Kamikaze Kenzie was at it again! :roll:

*ONE - *yes *ONE!!! *bar of the large cage has detached at one end because of rust and he'd only managed in his desperation to get to Dougal to squeeze through the gap and was hanging half in and half out of this tiny gap, *but *his front feet were on Dougal's cage bars and Dougal must have nipped him! *AND *when I picked him out to check him over, I discovered that he's been bitten on the end of his tail as well!

I tell you that rat doesn't know how to take a hint! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

Oh no he definately sems a glutton for punishment Eileenand his name seems to suit him lol. Hopefully they will eventually get along I have my fingers crossed for you I truly do but I get the impression that although he may accept the other baby Dougal may never accept Kenzie which will be a real shame


----------



## feorag

Well I will keep trying. As I said Dougal is now on the floor alongside the cage with a 3" distance, because the gap in the bars of the big cage is just about half an inch so Kenzie can't stick his nose out - I never thought about dangling his tail out cos the tail is thin and long! :blush:

The problem is that because Kenzie seems to have no fear of Dougal and makes such a willing victim I will be frightened to put them in a cage together, so I honestly don't know!


----------



## sammy1969

HE certainly does seem to have no fear whatsoever which certainly seems to be part of the problem I mean if he would fight back it may shock Dougal and make him stop being so blatently nasty lol but I think Kenzie is jsut such a sweet rat who jjust wants to be friends with every one poor little man


----------



## feorag

Either that or he's just brainless! Can't make up my mind to be honest! :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

AWWWWWWW now thats not good lol probably honest but not nice lmao. I must Kamikaze Kenzie does sound the sweetest little boy rat i have ever come across


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DITTA & EVILHIDDENCLAWS!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DITTA & EVILHIDDENCLAWS!!! :2thumb:


Bloody hell, you're quick off the mark Colin!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLS!!!*

Well I'm paying the price for all my activity yesterday. The dodgy right shoulder and left wrist are really aching this morning from all my planting activities, so I'll be having a quiet day today.

I'm at the hospital tomorrow morning seeing the rheumatologist's physio to try some exercises to get a bit more movement in this dodgy arm.


----------



## Jasberfloob

Very excited atm - 20 more sleeps until we go and collect our new furry baby

A gorgeous little male cream and white Maine **** 

:blush:


----------



## feorag

Aw, he's very pretty :flrt: I can see why you're excited! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> At our 'busiest' we had 10 and they all went to the north west coast of Scotland with us for our annual holiday every year!!!


wow 10!! i dont think i could handle that many lol



Zoo-Man said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DITTA & EVILHIDDENCLAWS!!! :2thumb:


thankenyou :2thumb:



feorag said:


> Bloody hell, you're quick off the mark Colin!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLS!!!*
> 
> Well I'm paying the price for all my activity yesterday. The dodgy right shoulder and left wrist are really aching this morning from all my planting activities, so I'll be having a quiet day today.
> 
> I'm at the hospital tomorrow morning seeing the rheumatologist's physio to try some exercises to get a bit more movement in this dodgy arm.


thanks very much


----------



## feorag

So how are you spending your birthday?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> *Bloody hell, you're quick off the mark Colin!*
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLS!!!*
> 
> Well I'm paying the price for all my activity yesterday. The dodgy right shoulder and left wrist are really aching this morning from all my planting activities, so I'll be having a quiet day today.
> 
> I'm at the hospital tomorrow morning seeing the rheumatologist's physio to try some exercises to get a bit more movement in this dodgy arm.


No flies on me hun!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> So how are you spending your birthday?


I got very drunk last night at lukes workmates party so I'm nursing a slight hangover lol right now we're on our way to the cinema with my dad to see the avengers. Second time for us but dad hasn't seen it yet lol

We went to see dark shadows yesterday, I really enjoyed it.

And tonight Luke is making us a nice steak dinner non nom nom


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> No flies on me hun!


:lol2:


Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I got very drunk last night at lukes workmates party so I'm nursing a slight hangover lol right now we're on our way to the cinema with my dad to see the avengers. Second time for us but dad hasn't seen it yet lol
> 
> We went to see dark shadows yesterday, I really enjoyed it.
> 
> And tonight Luke is making us a nice steak dinner non nom nom


Sounds like my idea day - a visit to the piccies and a steak meal! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Jasberfloob said:


> Very excited atm - 20 more sleeps until we go and collect our new furry baby
> 
> A gorgeous little male cream and white Maine ****
> 
> :blush:
> 
> image




Oh he's absolutely gorgeous.:flrt:

Happy birthday to Ditta & Evilshiddenclaws.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Esarosa said:


> Oh he's absolutely gorgeous.:flrt:
> 
> Happy birthday to Ditta & Evilshiddenclaws.


Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Eileen its the name!! My friends called Kenzie, he's sat next to me with his leg in a cast after a few too many last night, that's the ninth broken bone of the year!!


----------



## DavieB

Happy Birthday Evilshiddenclasws and Ditta, just sneaked in bbefore it was too late

Avengers is brilliand aint it! Puny god!

Is dark shadows any good, Im not a massive Tim Burton fan but the trailer looked funny.


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Eileen its the name!! My friends called Kenzie, he's sat next to me with his leg in a cast after a few too many last night, that's the ninth broken bone of the year!!


Is that what it is??? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday, ladies!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im really p*ssed off! My friend who's Italian Greyhound had puppies nearly 2 weeks ago has emailed me. She sent me a photo of the pups with their mum, but also said she was concerned that we had returned a pup to it's breeder due to him skipping, & asked what we would do if our IG puppy turned out to be undershot or something at 6-8 months of age. She said maybe we should go to an established breeder who knows thei rlines better, as this is her first time breeding. She also said she has been reminded by a woman from the IG Club to put endorsements on the pups. 

Im upset that she is concerned about that sad episode with Dexter, & Im annoyed that it sounds like she's going to put endorsements on the pups, as we don't want a puppy that doesn't feel like its our own. I sent her a reply telling her that it was the breeder's request that Dexter be returned to her, & that that is what a responsible breeder does, & should be commended for. I also said I was suprised that she was considering endorsing her pups, as her male IG has endorsements on him, & she was annoyed that she couldn't use him on her bitch.

Clark is now saying he's not keen to have anything off her if she's thinking like this, & being led by the old women who endorse everything. So I don't know what we're going to do yet.


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> I dont think another dog is much to ask for....its not like their big lol :whistling2: She can have her crestie if I can have the dog...


Two dogs are barely more trouble than one IMO, but I guess it depends on the dogs, my dogs may not play together, but they do tend to sniff the same things and follow the other. When I was a dog walker in Cornwall one of my customers had a working lines cocker and two chocolate labs a male and female from the same litter (litter mates are always nightmares, never ever a good reason to bring home two puppies at one time IMO, who just split the good time you can devote to them in two) Those dogs were like an explosion when you let them off lead and each one headed in a different direction, and by pure naughtiness never once was a direction they choose the one you wanted to head in :lol2:

If you get a dog in 6 months you should just about be wanting to really start training it when Yuri is planning to hit his teenage stage, stop listening to you and act like a feral mutt...your choice as to whether that is a good call, we should at least get some entertainment out of reading your reports on how it is going :lol2: . One untrained puppy and one dog deciding to assert his independance and deny he was ever trained and be more than enough to assist a receding hair line :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> Happy Birthday Evilshiddenclasws and Ditta, just sneaked in bbefore it was too late
> 
> Avengers is brilliand aint it! Puny god!
> 
> Is dark shadows any good, Im not a massive Tim Burton fan but the trailer looked funny.


I loved avengers lol I liked dark shadows but Luke wasn't as keen,it did go a bit over the top at times, if your not a Tim Burton fan you might be better giving it a miss lol


----------



## Shell195

I have just recovered from Paws in the Park yesterday, I cant remember feeling so tired and achey(is that even a word!) before, must be my age:lol2: We got lots of interest in our mini open day next Sunday but Im not sure what amount the RSPCA raised, not quite what they had in mind I imagine. Merlin the pony was really well behaved but Gertie goat got bored and fed up and decided to try and play gore the child:gasp: I have never seen so many badly behaved owners with their dogs some didnt even bother with leads:bash: I met and fell in love with an old friends 2 Chinese cresteds:flrt:and Sophie brought Dolly who really enjoyed it and managed to stay wonky free:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Over grooming help....

Now scoobys always had the issue, zyklene helps, but isn't stopping him.. He's now taking it out on his feet, and they are now red and smelly. It's constant grooming, all the other cats are fast asleep and he's been sitting there for 1 solid hour grooming..


----------



## freekygeeky

Also it looks like I may go here...
Is anyone going?

Suffolk and Norfolk Cat Club Cat Show


----------



## Jasberfloob

I went to the last show there and took my foreign white - as it's not a double show I haven't bothered this time

It's a lovely venue though

Next shows I'll be doing is the Maine **** cat club one at the beginning of July and the double Lincs and Humberside show at Newark in mid July


----------



## feorag

We find this all the time when we're out Shell. Last time we were at Felton Village Fete someone was walking around with their Border Terrier off leash and not even watching it when it saw our rabbit in the pen and flew for it! :bash: We were furious, it went for her feet through the pen bars, but fortunately didn't get them, but the owner seemed totally unconcerned by the whole thing - tweedy gent, in his 60's - I guess he has the right to do that!! :bash:

Gina, it definitely sounds like Scooby is stressed about something and once they start this overgrooming malarky it's 'scratch-itch' 'itch-scratch' sydrome and the only thing that seems to stop it is steroids to stop the itch and break the cycle, but something is upsetting him I think.

Stacy, back-to-back shows are a necessary evil if clubs are to continue to put on shows, because it saves a double journey for exhibitors. We're going back-to-back with Northern Counties next year for the same reason.


----------



## freekygeeky

Jasberfloob said:


> I went to the last show there and took my foreign white - as it's not a double show I haven't bothered this time
> 
> It's a lovely venue though
> 
> Next shows I'll be doing is the Maine **** cat club one at the beginning of July and the double Lincs and Humberside show at Newark in mid July


It's a great place. I foster for them. I just wanted a nose really. I want a main **** in the futureso I was advised to pop along t local shows and meet cats and breeders. Is it ok for spectators. .


----------



## freekygeeky

Gina, it definitely sounds like Scooby is stressed about something and once they start this overgrooming malarky it's 'scratch-itch' 'itch-scratch' sydrome and the only thing that seems to stop it is steroids to stop the itch and break the cycle, but something is upsetting him I think.

He's done it ever since he was ickle. Im just fed up with a scruffy cat at least he doesn't do it to tom anymore.


----------



## Kare

Dont think I have ever read in here before today so looking back over the near past. Loved the posts about singing Shepherds :flrt: Morgan sings a lot, not really when we get home because she is a present giver and she is carrying a ball to give us as a reward for getting home safe when we walk in, however she sings when we arrive at the beach. To drive to the beach we use, as opposed to going straight on to town we have to turn at the traffic light, over the steam railway bridge and into park in the carpark, she knows we are going to the beach as soon as we indicate and often by the time we are stationary and getting out of the car the pitch is soo high we tell her only dolphins can hear you now.

Today is trimming day, the fur under Morgans paws between her toes gets stupid long until she has so much there that she slips around in the kitchen, especially her back legs. I have got about one paw done before she has run away to find Daddy and is currently hiding under his desk!!

....should I mention to her the desk is glass topped and I can still see her? Nah, maybe another time when she is not looking so cute.


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> Im really p*ssed off! My friend who's Italian Greyhound had puppies nearly 2 weeks ago has emailed me. She sent me a photo of the pups with their mum, but also said she was concerned that we had returned a pup to it's breeder due to him skipping, & asked what we would do if our IG puppy turned out to be undershot or something at 6-8 months of age. She said maybe we should go to an established breeder who knows thei rlines better, as this is her first time breeding. She also said she has been reminded by a woman from the IG Club to put endorsements on the pups.
> 
> Im upset that she is concerned about that sad episode with Dexter, & Im annoyed that it sounds like she's going to put endorsements on the pups, as we don't want a puppy that doesn't feel like its our own. I sent her a reply telling her that it was the breeder's request that Dexter be returned to her, & that that is what a responsible breeder does, & should be commended for.  I also said I was suprised that she was considering endorsing her pups, as her male IG has endorsements on him, & she was annoyed that she couldn't use him on her bitch.
> 
> Clark is now saying he's not keen to have anything off her if she's thinking like this, & being led by the old women who endorse everything. So I don't know what we're going to do yet.


Could you ask if she'll lift endorsements once the pup reaches a certain level of achievement - e.g. she might put a condition in the puppy contract like 2 placings at open shows or something to kind of prove the puppy's worth being bred from?

She sounds like most show kennels I've spoken to - most have said to me they will only sell pups with 'potential to show' as opposed to guaranteeing a 'show quality' pup so you don't have to return and so they're not responsible if the purchaser causes a problem, if that makes sense - I think Dexter's breeder sounds an absolute superstar. Is she breeding again? Could she offer a replacement?

Anyway, sorry to hear it  I know your position is really different to mine because you're in the showing world and I'm not (yet - fingers x'd) so I'd think people would be more flexible about removing endorsements later on even if the pup has them on its registration? Good luck  Will be interested to hear how it pans out.


----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> Could you ask if she'll lift endorsements once the pup reaches a certain level of achievement - e.g. she might put a condition in the puppy contract like 2 placings at open shows or something to kind of prove the puppy's worth being bred from?
> 
> She sounds like most show kennels I've spoken to - most have said to me they will only sell pups with 'potential to show' as opposed to guaranteeing a 'show quality' pup so you don't have to return and so they're not responsible if the purchaser causes a problem, if that makes sense - I think Dexter's breeder sounds an absolute superstar. Is she breeding again? Could she offer a replacement?
> 
> Anyway, sorry to hear it  I know your position is really different to mine because you're in the showing world and I'm not (yet - fingers x'd) so I'd think people would be more flexible about removing endorsements later on even if the pup has them on its registration? Good luck  Will be interested to hear how it pans out.


I got a reply to my email this morning. Basically saying that as she's a member of the IG Club & on their judging list, she has to follow their guidelines, that the club is concerned about breeding programmes, that no IG is sold as a show dog but rather all are sold as pets which the owner may choose to show, & that she would rather her pups went to pet homes than be returned to her later on if they were no good for showing, & there is no difference in price.

So I don't know whether she's trying to say she doesn't want me to have one of her pups or what! Im not saying I want no endorsements on an IG so that I can breed from it. Yes, if it proved to be a good example of the breed & did well in the ring, we'd probably look to get a bitch. But thats further down the line. I just don't like buying puppies that have stipulations on, its like the breeder keeping control. Am I being over-sensitive?

BTW Annabel, whereabouts do you live? For some reason I have it in my head your not too far from me, in which case you could come to our ringcraft club in Blackpool to watch & get some pointers, etc.


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> Today is trimming day, the fur under Morgans paws between her toes gets stupid long until she has so much there that she slips around in the kitchen, especially her back legs. I have got about one paw done before she has run away to find Daddy and is currently hiding under his desk!!
> 
> ....should I mention to her the desk is glass topped and I can still see her? Nah, maybe another time when she is not looking so cute.


Aw, bless her! :flrt:

I've never heard a dog sing quite like a Shepherd. When we used to go to one of our local beaches it was literally a mile and a half down a straight road and before we were halfway down it, Amber (Barry's dog) would be opera singing like you've never heard with excitement.

Leo, my GSD on the other hand was obsessed with going to my friend's farm and walking down to the stream with her labrador and used to get so excited within seconds of me turning off the A1 into the long drive down to their farm. He was more of a 'squeaker' than an opera singer though and used to squeak with excitement as soon as he realised where he was going.


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> I got a reply to my email this morning. Basically saying that as she's a member of the IG Club & on their judging list, she has to follow their guidelines, that the club is concerned about breeding programmes, that no IG is sold as a show dog but rather all are sold as pets which the owner may choose to show, & that she would rather her pups went to pet homes than be returned to her later on if they were no good for showing, & there is no difference in price.
> 
> So I don't know whether she's trying to say she doesn't want me to have one of her pups or what! Im not saying I want no endorsements on an IG so that I can breed from it. Yes, if it proved to be a good example of the breed & did well in the ring, we'd probably look to get a bitch. But thats further down the line. I just don't like buying puppies that have stipulations on, its like the breeder keeping control. Am I being over-sensitive?
> 
> BTW Annabel, whereabouts do you live? For some reason I have it in my head your not too far from me, in which case you could come to our ringcraft club in Blackpool to watch & get some pointers, etc.


Thats the same sort of nonsense that the first RBT breeder I spoke to was trying to attach to his pups. He was wanting first choice on whelping got to decide if I could neuter, could use my dog as stud etc etc etc.... I got a dog from stronger lines with no endorsements. 

So I guess you just have to look elsewhere if thats the dog your after. Do you not feel you were getting an IG as a sort of rebound anyway, or that they just came up at the right time?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Zoo-Man said:


> I got a reply to my email this morning. Basically saying that as she's a member of the IG Club & on their judging list, she has to follow their guidelines, that the club is concerned about breeding programmes, that no IG is sold as a show dog but rather all are sold as pets which the owner may choose to show, & that she would rather her pups went to pet homes than be returned to her later on if they were no good for showing, & there is no difference in price.
> 
> So I don't know whether she's trying to say she doesn't want me to have one of her pups or what! Im not saying I want no endorsements on an IG so that I can breed from it. Yes, if it proved to be a good example of the breed & did well in the ring, we'd probably look to get a bitch. But thats further down the line. I just don't like buying puppies that have stipulations on, its like the breeder keeping control. Am I being over-sensitive?
> 
> BTW Annabel, whereabouts do you live? For some reason I have it in my head your not too far from me, in which case you could come to our ringcraft club in Blackpool to watch & get some pointers, etc.





DavieB said:


> Thats the same sort of nonsense that the first RBT breeder I spoke to was trying to attach to his pups. He was wanting first choice on whelping got to decide if I could neuter, could use my dog as stud etc etc etc.... I got a dog from stronger lines with no endorsements.
> 
> So I guess you just have to look elsewhere if thats the dog your after. Do you not feel you were getting an IG as a sort of rebound anyway, or that they just came up at the right time?


i think that endorsements can be a very good thing, it often stops people buying a well bred dog just so they can breed it and make money themselves without putting any work into their dog like the original breeder has done. The money they spend on shows can be ridiculous! entry fees, travel expenses etc it all adds up and to have dogs of champion status and to breed these lines to then have someone buy a pup and breed it to any old dog of the same breed and sell the pups as champion line blah blah blah, it would piss me off to be quite blunt.

some do go too far though, and some are so over the top its untrue but if its a show dog you want with the option to breed providing they do well, would the breeder not be willing to discuss the possibility of removing the limitations should the bitch prove worthy of being bred from??

this was the discussion i had with who i'm buying a puppy from, i'm buying a pet, who i hope to show, and should she prove to be a good example of the breed and do well in the ring i'd like the option to breed from her. But breeding and showing are not going to be why i'm buying this dog from this breeder, it's just an option if she turns out to be a pretty good example. i'm paying for her posh pedigree and hoping she does as well as her grandad who was awarded his 52nd CC at the weekend :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, I keep coming on here to thankyou for the Zylkene then forget:blush:
It arrived safely and thankyou:no1: I just need to remember to start Kye on it now:blush:


----------



## DavieB

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i think that endorsements can be a very good thing, it often stops people buying a well bred dog just so they can breed it and make money themselves without putting any work into their dog like the original breeder has done. The money they spend on shows can be ridiculous! entry fees, travel expenses etc it all adds up and to have dogs of champion status and to breed these lines to then have someone buy a pup and breed it to any old dog of the same breed and sell the pups as champion line blah blah blah, it would piss me off to be quite blunt.
> 
> some do go too far though, and some are so over the top its untrue but if its a show dog you want with the option to breed providing they do well, would the breeder not be willing to discuss the possibility of removing the limitations should the bitch prove worthy of being bred from??
> 
> this was the discussion i had with who i'm buying a puppy from, i'm buying a pet, who i hope to show, and should she prove to be a good example of the breed and do well in the ring i'd like the option to breed from her. But breeding and showing are not going to be why i'm buying this dog from this breeder, it's just an option if she turns out to be a pretty good example. i'm paying for her posh pedigree and hoping she does as well as her grandad who was awarded his 52nd CC at the weekend :whistling2:


Apparently the one I was dealing with doesn't even have that good an RBT bitch. My breeder was totally surprised when I told them who it was putting in all those stipulations.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> Apparently the one I was dealing with doesn't even have that good an RBT bitch. My breeder was totally surprised when I told them who it was putting in all those stipulations.


possibly the reason why they had such restrictions then, maybe they knew how diluted the breed standard would become should her pups ever be bred from :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> possibly the reason why they had such restrictions then, maybe they knew how diluted the breed standard would become should her pups ever be bred from :lol2:


My dogs sires awards. The dam is of lithuinian championship stock. 

Standhouse Tsar at Kalaslane. 

INTERNATIONAL CHAMPION 
IRISH CHAMPION
JUNIOR CHAMPION
ANNUAL CHAMPION 09
ANNUAL CHAMPION 2010
ANNUAL CHAMPION 2011
TOP DOG IN GROUP 2 2010
CELTIC WINNER 09
* CELTIC WINNER 2010
CELTIC WNNER 2011
TOP BLACK RUSSIAN TERRIER
IN THE HISTORY OF THE
BREED IN IRELAND
LOVED-OWNED-GROOMED
AND HANDLED BY 
KALASLANE

STANDHOUSE TSAR AT KALASLANE
* 
63 GREEN STARS
*63 BEST OF BREEDS
4 CACIBS
9 1ST GROUP PLACINGS
8 2ND GROUP PLACINGS
5 3RD GROUP PLACINGS
2 4TH GROUP LACINGS

AND

4 TIMES BEST IN SHOW

ALL AT CHAMPIONSHIP LEVEL


----------



## freekygeeky

I have a question...

Cats open their mouth ever so slightly when they smell smelly things (they have glands? at the back of their mouth which smell better than their nose blah blah...) ... anyway, Simba ALWAYS has his mouth slightly open when he'd relaxed like a lion or a tiger! He isn'y doing it to smell, he's doing it for the sake of it, Why?! why does he doo this..









oh and tom lookiing cute









Oh and maxi with a bad hair day moment..


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen, I keep coming on here to thankyou for the Zylkene then forget:blush:
> It arrived safely and thankyou:no1: I just need to remember to start Kye on it now:blush:


Funnily enough I was just thinking about that driving home tonight - that hopefully they will have arrived by now. I hope it works! :2thumb:



DavieB said:


> Apparently the one I was dealing with doesn't even have that good an RBT bitch. My breeder was totally surprised when I told them who it was putting in all those stipulations.


There are a lot of people out there who think they're breeding better than they are Davie! In fact there are a lot of people out there who purport to be experts when they know FA!! I've met more than a few in my time! :roll:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> My dogs sires awards. The dam is of lithuinian championship stock.
> 
> Standhouse Tsar at Kalaslane.
> 
> INTERNATIONAL CHAMPION
> IRISH CHAMPION
> JUNIOR CHAMPION
> ANNUAL CHAMPION 09
> ANNUAL CHAMPION 2010
> ANNUAL CHAMPION 2011
> TOP DOG IN GROUP 2 2010
> CELTIC WINNER 09
> * CELTIC WINNER 2010
> CELTIC WNNER 2011
> TOP BLACK RUSSIAN TERRIER
> IN THE HISTORY OF THE
> BREED IN IRELAND
> LOVED-OWNED-GROOMED
> AND HANDLED BY
> KALASLANE
> 
> STANDHOUSE TSAR AT KALASLANE
> *
> 63 GREEN STARS
> *63 BEST OF BREEDS
> 4 CACIBS
> 9 1ST GROUP PLACINGS
> 8 2ND GROUP PLACINGS
> 5 3RD GROUP PLACINGS
> 2 4TH GROUP LACINGS
> 
> AND
> 
> 4 TIMES BEST IN SHOW
> 
> ALL AT CHAMPIONSHIP LEVEL


well done to his owner then! i dread to think how much that cost them! lol

i don't know every win my future puppies mum and dad have


----------



## DavieB

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> well done to his owner then! i dread to think how much that cost them! lol
> 
> i don't know every win my future puppies mum and dad have


You might see him in the working dogs group at the weekend. I'm working  Might still go over and see Joe and Belinda though.


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> I got a reply to my email this morning. Basically saying that as she's a member of the IG Club & on their judging list, she has to follow their guidelines, that the club is concerned about breeding programmes, that no IG is sold as a show dog but rather all are sold as pets which the owner may choose to show, & that she would rather her pups went to pet homes than be returned to her later on if they were no good for showing, & there is no difference in price.
> 
> So I don't know whether she's trying to say she doesn't want me to have one of her pups or what! Im not saying I want no endorsements on an IG so that I can breed from it. Yes, if it proved to be a good example of the breed & did well in the ring, we'd probably look to get a bitch. But thats further down the line. I just don't like buying puppies that have stipulations on, its like the breeder keeping control. Am I being over-sensitive?
> 
> BTW Annabel, whereabouts do you live? For some reason I have it in my head your not too far from me, in which case you could come to our ringcraft club in Blackpool to watch & get some pointers, etc.


You know, I have to say that the reason I want a pup this time round is to take a break from having rescues so I can actually really learn how to raise dogs well from scratch, rather than trying to 'fix' specific problems - and one of the stumbling blocks with the rescue route is that even current dog doesn't always feel like *mine* because she's been other people's pet before and because really I'm just a caretaker for the breed rescue. (ETA - Just to clarify, this is *only* a mentality thing - the breed rescue do a fabulous job rehoming a huge amount of dogs and are always at the end of the phone - it's only a stumbling block in my mind, because I'm funny like that!) So, realising just how strict most contracts are has been something of a bitter pill to swallow - I honestly do know how you feel. 

The way I look at it just now is that I personally need to earn my stripes with an endorsed dog and show that I'm commited enough and after that I'll negotiate - but you've already done that with your show dogs, so I have to say if I were you I think I'd be a little but upset at that! I'd imagine she's being extra cautious as it's her first litter and she's involved with the club - it is a sign that she cares about the pups, but perhaps a sign it's not the right option for your showing career?

Do you think Dexter's breeder could provide something suitable from her next litter? She sounds a very honest type, if her dogs are what you're looking for.

I have to say the other day I was idly browsing Chinese Crested breeders and you sprung to mind as I did so - if I _knew_ they were the right breed for me long-term, I think I'd do what you did with Lolly and start with an unendorsed bitch and work my way towards the type I was looking for rather than buying an endorsed pup with a better shot at winning in the ring (which is what I hope to do this year). I think it's really impressive that you did fairly well with Indy - best successes are the ones you work for. I'll put those dreams on hold, though, till I'm in a good settled position to pick them up again - but it does seem like the strict rules on endorsements with the best breeders are there to protect their hard work put into a line as much as for the breed in general or for welfare issues so I can understand why policy on endorsement is so strict.

But, if I were you, I'd definitely be looking for another Chihuahua dog and carry on with that route as it seems like what should have been a happy turn of events with your friend's IG pups has turned into a bit of a headache for you. 

Anyway, sorry, this has got very ramble-y - have been distracted by other things as I was writing. I don't know nearly as much about the showing world / contracts etc as you will but I thought I'd share my thoughts / sympathies anyway, hope it doesn't come across badly  Hope it works out well for you whatever you decide!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

i'm not getting my baby  *cries* just got a call from the breeder to say that she's missed.

so not what i wanted to hear, i've been so excited about this, i'm so gutted


----------



## DavieB

My Iguana lives in my games room, my TV broke in there a few months ago so I hadn;t been spending that much time in there. The iguana had been getting fed and 10-15 minutes attention a day. I moved a new TV in yesterday and set up the PC and some other stuff in there so me and Nathan have been spending time in the room again, the Iguana is NOT happy lol, he must have enjoyed his peace and quiet. He's never had to deal with the dog before either now he does, not that the dog does any harm but he was never in the room before. 

He was always an anti-social beast seems a bit worse now though lol.


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> I have a question...
> 
> Cats open their mouth ever so slightly when they smell smelly things (they have glands? at the back of their mouth which smell better than their nose blah blah...) ... anyway, Simba ALWAYS has his mouth slightly open when he'd relaxed like a lion or a tiger! He isn'y doing it to smell, he's doing it for the sake of it, Why?! why does he doo this..


It's an organ Gina - Jacobson's organ, the same as snakes have, they lick something, stick their tongue in the organ. Sometimes our cats sit with their mouths open too, but it's not the same as when they are phleming - the mouth is much wider than Simba's is in the photograph.


Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i'm not getting my baby  *cries* just got a call from the breeder to say that she's missed.
> 
> so not what i wanted to hear, i've been so excited about this, i'm so gutted


Aw, what a shame! YOu must be gutted! :sad:

Colin, I don't know what to say. I wouldn't have the puppy with endorsements - end of! I wouldn't have any pet that had any restrictions on it, purely because if I'm buying a pet, then the way that I see it, it's mine and I should be able to make the decisions regarding its future.

I just find myself wondering why you're giving up on the chis, when you had all your plans made? Is it because of the discovery of SM in the breed making you change breeds??


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> It's an organ Gina - Jacobson's organ, the same as snakes have, they lick something, stick their tongue in the organ. Sometimes our cats sit with their mouths open too, but it's not the same as when they are phlmeing - the mouth is much wider than Simba's is in the photograph.


Thats it! i couldnt remember its name!

He does it ALL the time, he never closes his mouth fully.Do you reckon maybe its cos he can't breath through his nose...like doggies with squished faces have to do.


----------



## ami_j

Some updated pics of everyones favourite staffy x jrt


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless him! :flrt: He still has a puppy look about him, even now!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aw, bless him! :flrt: He still has a puppy look about him, even now!


and a silly puppy brain :lol2:


----------



## DavieB




----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Thats the same sort of nonsense that the first RBT breeder I spoke to was trying to attach to his pups. He was wanting first choice on whelping got to decide if I could neuter, could use my dog as stud etc etc etc.... I got a dog from stronger lines with no endorsements.
> 
> So I guess you just have to look elsewhere if thats the dog your after. Do you not feel you were getting an IG as a sort of rebound anyway, or that they just came up at the right time?


No, not as a rebound thing. I have always loved IGs & we had decided that IGs were to be our second breed at some point, & this opportunity came up at a time where we have nothing to show in the ring until our Chihuahua bitches are mated up & we get 1 or 2 puppies to show.



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i think that endorsements can be a very good thing, it often stops people buying a well bred dog just so they can breed it and make money themselves without putting any work into their dog like the original breeder has done. The money they spend on shows can be ridiculous! entry fees, travel expenses etc it all adds up and to have dogs of champion status and to breed these lines to then have someone buy a pup and breed it to any old dog of the same breed and sell the pups as champion line blah blah blah, it would piss me off to be quite blunt.
> 
> some do go too far though, and some are so over the top its untrue but if its a show dog you want with the option to breed providing they do well, would the breeder not be willing to discuss the possibility of removing the limitations should the bitch prove worthy of being bred from??
> 
> this was the discussion i had with who i'm buying a puppy from, i'm buying a pet, who i hope to show, and should she prove to be a good example of the breed and do well in the ring i'd like the option to breed from her. But breeding and showing are not going to be why i'm buying this dog from this breeder, it's just an option if she turns out to be a pretty good example. i'm paying for her posh pedigree and hoping she does as well as her grandad who was awarded his 52nd CC at the weekend :whistling2:


I do see where endorsements could be useful, but I generally see it as a case of "its ok for us to breed them, but no-one else", closed shop sort of thing.



annabel said:


> You know, I have to say that the reason I want a pup this time round is to take a break from having rescues so I can actually really learn how to raise dogs well from scratch, rather than trying to 'fix' specific problems - and one of the stumbling blocks with the rescue route is that even current dog doesn't always feel like *mine* because she's been other people's pet before and because really I'm just a caretaker for the breed rescue. (ETA - Just to clarify, this is *only* a mentality thing - the breed rescue do a fabulous job rehoming a huge amount of dogs and are always at the end of the phone - it's only a stumbling block in my mind, because I'm funny like that!) So, realising just how strict most contracts are has been something of a bitter pill to swallow - I honestly do know how you feel.
> 
> The way I look at it just now is that I personally need to earn my stripes with an endorsed dog and show that I'm commited enough and after that I'll negotiate - but you've already done that with your show dogs, so I have to say if I were you I think I'd be a little but upset at that! I'd imagine she's being extra cautious as it's her first litter and she's involved with the club - it is a sign that she cares about the pups, but perhaps a sign it's not the right option for your showing career?
> 
> Do you think Dexter's breeder could provide something suitable from her next litter? She sounds a very honest type, if her dogs are what you're looking for.
> 
> I have to say the other day I was idly browsing Chinese Crested breeders and you sprung to mind as I did so - if I _knew_ they were the right breed for me long-term, I think I'd do what you did with Lolly and start with an unendorsed bitch and work my way towards the type I was looking for rather than buying an endorsed pup with a better shot at winning in the ring (which is what I hope to do this year). I think it's really impressive that you did fairly well with Indy - best successes are the ones you work for. I'll put those dreams on hold, though, till I'm in a good settled position to pick them up again - but it does seem like the strict rules on endorsements with the best breeders are there to protect their hard work put into a line as much as for the breed in general or for welfare issues so I can understand why policy on endorsement is so strict.
> 
> But, if I were you, I'd definitely be looking for another Chihuahua dog and carry on with that route as it seems like what should have been a happy turn of events with your friend's IG pups has turned into a bit of a headache for you.
> 
> Anyway, sorry, this has got very ramble-y - have been distracted by other things as I was writing. I don't know nearly as much about the showing world / contracts etc as you will but I thought I'd share my thoughts / sympathies anyway, hope it doesn't come across badly  Hope it works out well for you whatever you decide!


Great post! :2thumb: Dexter's breeder doesn't have any pups for us to take on at the mo, but I would certainly go to her again, as her dogs are fab & she is doing everything right. 

I would have no qualms about buying an IG of lower show quality, & using that as my foundation (as Lolly was my foundation Chi bitch) & grade up the quality of my dogs each generation. That is what I must do if the IG ladies are so insistant on not letting new people into the breed properly. 

I had a young lady at ringcraft asking us if we were going to breed our Chis, as she was interested in getting a Chi to start showing. I said we were going to mate up both our Chi bitches this year, & we would happily sell her a pup for her to try showing, as she is commited, enthusiastic & listens to you. I would sell her a puppy with no endorsements.

BTW, where are you based?



feorag said:


> Colin, I don't know what to say. I wouldn't have the puppy with endorsements - end of! I wouldn't have any pet that had any restrictions on it, purely because if I'm buying a pet, then the way that I see it, it's mine and I should be able to make the decisions regarding its future.
> 
> I just find myself wondering why you're giving up on the chis, when you had all your plans made? Is it because of the discovery of SM in the breed making you change breeds??


Oh hun, we aren't giving up on Chihuahuas, not at all. As I say, we want Italian Greyhounds to be our second breed at some point anyway, & as we have no suitable Chi to show right now until Lolly & Indy have pups, we thought the opportunity of an IG to show earlier was too good to miss, especially as it was a 'friend' who has puppies. The SM hasn't put us off hun.


----------



## DavieB

Import Colin?


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh hun, we aren't giving up on Chihuahuas, not at all. As I say, we want Italian Greyhounds to be our second breed at some point anyway, & as we have no suitable Chi to show right now until Lolly & Indy have pups, we thought the opportunity of an IG to show earlier was too good to miss, especially as it was a 'friend' who has puppies. The SM hasn't put us off hun.


I didn't think so, but just wanted to know really!

I know before Dexter started 'skipping' you were hoping to get an IG pup from this breeder, but I was just wondering why you weren't looking for a new stud boy to bring on - that was all. Obviously you cannot keep a male pup as your stud dog to use on Lolly & Indy or are you just going to continue to take your bitches out to stud?


----------



## Kare

I had a dream last night someone towed my transit van with my golden retriever in it and would not give her back until I could afford to get the van back.

A little odd, as I drive a little Rover and couldn't drive a Transit...in fact when we had one I could barely drive our Audi estate!!

But was extra appreciative waking up to find my little "Treber" (that was my nieces word, apparently it is a 'treiver with as much extra bounce as Edenn has) with me and eager for breakfast this morning!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Kare said:


> I had a dream last night someone towed my transit van with my golden retriever in it and would not give her back until I could afford to get the van back.
> 
> A little odd, as I drive a little Rover and couldn't drive a Transit...in fact when we had one I could barely drive our Audi estate!!
> 
> But was extra appreciative waking up to find my little "Treber" (that was my nieces word, apparently it is a 'treiver with as much extra bounce as Edenn has) with me and eager for breakfast this morning!! :lol2:




What a strange dream.

My dreams are still involving hedgehogs, lost track of how many weeks/days this has been going on now. We've gone from the hedgehogs all needing looking after/rehabilitating, to them helping me shop for baby things and get the house organised...and the thing is when I'm dreaming it seems so real, then I wake up and feel a wally. Last night the hedgehogs were carting paint and rollers around to us all whilst we decorated the lounge. If this is some form of nesting it's bloody bizarre!


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> I had a dream last night someone towed my transit van with my golden retriever in it and would not give her back until I could afford to get the van back.


On the basis that our dreams are supposed to be our subconscious thoughts, maybe it's your anxiety about Edenn being stolen.

By the way, forgot to say I like your new Avatar, but having looked at it quite a few times now, I've only just noticed Morgan is there too - I thought it was just Edenn and wondered why you'd left your soul mate out! :blush:



Esarosa said:


> My dreams are still involving hedgehogs, lost track of how many weeks/days this has been going on now. We've gone from the hedgehogs all needing looking after/rehabilitating, to them helping me shop for baby things and get the house organised...and the thing is when I'm dreaming it seems so real, then I wake up and feel a wally. Last night the hedgehogs were carting paint and rollers around to us all whilst we decorated the lounge. If this is some form of nesting it's bloody bizarre!


Sorry Katie, but those are really weird dreams and I wouldn't like to suggest where your subconscious is at the minute!!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> On the basis that our dreams are supposed to be our subconscious thoughts, maybe it's your anxiety about Edenn being stolen.
> 
> By the way, forgot to say I like your new Avatar, but having looked at it quite a few times now, I've only just noticed Morgan is there too - I thought it was just Edenn and wondered why you'd left your soul mate out! :blush:
> 
> Sorry Katie, but those are really weird dreams and I wouldn't like to suggest where your subconscious is at the minute!!



Oh I've already had my dad trying to psychoanalyse them...he loves trying to interpret dreams. And even he's stumped, he's not even trying to project his own feelings onto them like he normally does.

He said he thinks the hedgehogs represent me being 'prickly' and defensive. But the fact they're helping means I feel like I need more help getting ready, but don't know how to ask for it :?. Then the next time we spoke he said it was just me wanting to mother something, then lectured me about not volunterring to foster hedgehogs/wildlife before the baby arrives. So I don't think he has a clue. He just seems to be panicking that I'm going to run off and volunteer at a wildlife sanctuary and do what my mum did :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Good job my sanctuary is too far for you to volunteer for, cos I'd be persuading you to do just that! :lol2:

Someone sent me this vid this morning and I loved watching it! What a feeling it must have been to be on that beach and able to do that! : victory:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/847844-dolphins-saved-after-stranding-beach.html

You'll remember I told you all about my friend Sandra's Somali, Magic and the problems she was having? Well Sandra has been living day-to-day since then, but Magic is still with her, still eating and being helped by a different laxative than the Lactulose the vet gave her which she was having trouble getting Magic to eat - can't remember the name of it though! :roll:

Sandra also sent me some lovely photos of "Miss Moth", she is so incredibly like her mother Purrdy - compare her with Purrdy on my APD video!!!


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> No, not as a rebound thing. I have always loved IGs & we had decided that IGs were to be our second breed at some point, & this opportunity came up at a time where we have nothing to show in the ring until our Chihuahua bitches are mated up & we get 1 or 2 puppies to show.
> 
> 
> 
> I do see where endorsements could be useful, but I generally see it as a case of "its ok for us to breed them, but no-one else", closed shop sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Great post! :2thumb: Dexter's breeder doesn't have any pups for us to take on at the mo, but I would certainly go to her again, as her dogs are fab & she is doing everything right.
> 
> I would have no qualms about buying an IG of lower show quality, & using that as my foundation (as Lolly was my foundation Chi bitch) & grade up the quality of my dogs each generation. That is what I must do if the IG ladies are so insistant on not letting new people into the breed properly.
> 
> I had a young lady at ringcraft asking us if we were going to breed our Chis, as she was interested in getting a Chi to start showing. I said we were going to mate up both our Chi bitches this year, & we would happily sell her a pup for her to try showing, as she is commited, enthusiastic & listens to you. I would sell her a puppy with no endorsements.
> 
> BTW, where are you based?


Is that the girl with the pet quality dogs who that man was unkind to? I remember that story, if it's her  

I think that since IGs are so numerically strong they'll be like lots of the other small breeds and incredibly protective of the dogs they do have, but I do think it can be counter productive for people who are serious. They are an utterly beautiful breed, I can see why you'd have them as your second breed to show. You've had one before, haven't you? Are they as difficult to housetrain as they're said to be?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I didn't think so, but just wanted to know really!
> 
> I know before Dexter started 'skipping' you were hoping to get an IG pup from this breeder, but I was just wondering why you weren't looking for a new stud boy to bring on - that was all. Obviously you cannot keep a male pup as your stud dog to use on Lolly & Indy or are you just going to continue to take your bitches out to stud?


We'll have to see what we get from our girls this time round, see what the pups turn out like, & choose the best for showing which will hopefully be bitches.



annabel said:


> Is that the girl with the pet quality dogs who that man was unkind to? I remember that story, if it's her
> 
> I think that since IGs are so numerically strong they'll be like lots of the other small breeds and incredibly protective of the dogs they do have, but I do think it can be counter productive for people who are serious. They are an utterly beautiful breed, I can see why you'd have them as your second breed to show. You've had one before, haven't you? Are they as difficult to housetrain as they're said to be?


Yes, thats the girl : victory:

I've never had an IG before, but always loved them. Many people say that toy breeds are harder to housetrain, but I've never had a problem.


----------



## feorag

I don't know about toy dogs, but I do know that hounds tend to be harder to housetrain than other dogs.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I don't know about toy dogs, but I do know that hounds tend to be harder to housetrain than other dogs.


dont i know it :lol2:

looking up the page...what a pretty cat Moth is :flrt:


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> I don't know about toy dogs, but I do know that hounds tend to be harder to housetrain than other dogs.


Apparently Hounds, based on what my brother and sister in law tell me regarding what they learnt from researching on their beagles, do well with the ideas like having a set of bells hung at the door for them to ring to be allowed out. They bat the bells to get the door opened.

The whole idea of walking away from the door to get a human to then go back and get outside is a hassle they would rather not partake in?

Overall the system works for them, but one of their beagles rings the bell both when she needs the toilet and also on her brothers behalf when he needs out as he hasn't really come to grips, but then he was a few years old when they found the idea and she has known it from a pup.


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> By the way, forgot to say I like your new Avatar, but having looked at it quite a few times now, I've only just noticed Morgan is there too - I thought it was just Edenn and wondered why you'd left your soul mate out! :blush:


It looks better larger I guess. I have a copy of it, 2x3 foot above my fire lol
It is one of a set of pictures from this woman Bridget Davey Photography 
Here is another


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> looking up the page...what a pretty cat Moth is :flrt:


She is, isn't she and Sandra (or her husband Don, never sure who takes the photographs they send me) take such lovely photographs of her. they sent me a photograph of her years ago just her face, not head, just face and I thought it was beautiful. An artist thought the same and painted it for me and Sandra on the basis that she could sell the prints. 

I love it though, that Sandra stays in touch and regularly sends me photos of Moth, even after all these years it's lovely to see how lovely she is and how much she is loved.



Kare said:


> Apparently Hounds, based on what my brother and sister in law tell me regarding what they learnt from researching on their beagles, do well with the ideas like having a set of bells hung at the door for them to ring to be allowed out. They bat the bells to get the door opened.
> 
> The whole idea of walking away from the door to get a human to then go back and get outside is a hassle they would rather not partake in?
> 
> Overall the system works for them, but one of their beagles rings the bell both when she needs the toilet and also on her brothers behalf when he needs out as he hasn't really come to grips, but then he was a few years old when they found the idea and she has known it from a pup
> 
> It looks better larger I guess. I have a copy of it, 2x3 foot above my fire lol
> It is one of a set of pictures from this woman Bridget Davey Photography
> Here is another
> image


I think the difference lies with hounds being a pack dog that often learn to work themselves and a lot of hounds do indeed decide the way they want to work, which doesn't always accord with our views. It took me a while to housetrain my Afghans, but eventually we decided the best way was to let them sleep in the kitchen and leave the back door open into our yard (we lived in an old victorian terrace at that time and had a back yard) so the back door was open all the time and they really just trained themselves.

I think that photograph will look excellent larger, the problem (to me) is that Edenn is in the front and being a bright colour she drawn your eyes and makes Morgan look more like a shadow. Whereas if Morgan had been at the front you would have seen both of them more clearly - this has nothing to do with prejudice regarding GSDs! :whistling2:

I'm off to the Sanctuary in a minute for a meeting as new information has come to light regarding becoming a Charity and Kim wants to discuss it with as many of us 'proper' volunteers as she can.


----------



## Esarosa

Hehe the thought of a dog ringing the bell to be let outside has had me in stitches. But it's flipping genius!

I need some advice please ladies.

We've purchased the girls two hooded litter trays. As I predicted they HATE the doors, and I can't physically tear them off. So atm, I have the doors wedged open. As initially they wouldn't go near the trays let alone use them. They will use them now with the doors wedged open. But no matter how many times I try to show them how to open them they're just not getting it. Well Phoenix GETS it but doesn't like it closing behind her so then shoots out, and Libby god bless her is just a bit dense.

The reason we got them is Libby is still mentally challenged were her litter trays are concerned. Most of the time she doesn't scratch inside the tray to cover it up, instead she'll go around the house and steal things off clothes horse to 'cover' her mess up...yes really. The few times she actually tries to cover it up with the litter properly she makes a right mess. So we figured with a baby on the way we should try to get her used to a hooded litter tray as it will minimise mess, and stop her nicking things from the clothes horse. Phoenix is OCD kitten, and HAS to clean up after Libby, or she gets 'twitchy'. So figured this would help her to relax a little too.

Seriously last night Libby knocked a coal horse ornament off the shelf into one of their water bowls. Phoenix started flapping about the water on the floor trying to cover it up with whatever she could find, at the time a magazine on the sofa..lol. When that failed she just resorted to crying at me to fix it. She's an adorable but strange little creature.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

My dads cat simply refused to use the tray when his lid was on, she did it on the floor whenever the hood was on, whether the door was on or off.


----------



## Esarosa

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> My dads cat simply refused to use the tray when his lid was on, she did it on the floor whenever the hood was on, whether the door was on or off.



I can leave the doors wedged open if needed. Just thought the added privacy would help them to both chill out too. Phoenix tends to jump on Libby if she sees her in the litter tray, so figured the door would remove that aspect too.


----------



## SpideyCat1

I brought one of those hooded litter trays at the weekend (as it was a lovely design) but both Magic & Moth HATE it :-/ I've tried turning it into a bed instead, but they still hate it!


----------



## SpideyCat1

feorag said:


> You'll remember I told you all about my friend Sandra's Somali, Magic and the problems she was having? Well Sandra has been living day-to-day since then, but Magic is still with her, still eating and being helped by a different laxative than the Lactulose the vet gave her which she was having trouble getting Magic to eat - can't remember the name of it though! :roll:


She's doing very well at the minute  The Miralax (the laxative we're giving her instead of Lactulose) seems to really be helping and she's been bright eyed and bushy tailed for nearly a week now. We're still taking it day by day of course, but it's wonderful to see her having these good days 



feorag said:


> Sandra also sent me some lovely photos of "Miss Moth", she is so incredibly like her mother Purrdy - compare her with Purrdy on my APD video!!!


Thanks for posting these pics up....we are VERY proud of her


----------



## Kare

Esarosa said:


> We've purchased the girls two hooded litter trays. As I predicted they HATE the doors, and I can't physically tear them off. So atm, I have the doors wedged open. As initially they wouldn't go near the trays let alone use them. They will use them now with the doors wedged open. But no matter how many times I try to show them how to open them they're just not getting it. Well Phoenix GETS it but doesn't like it closing behind her so then shoots out, and Libby god bless her is just a bit dense.


I have not got a clue what to suggest...have you asked the hedgehogs? :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Kare said:


> I have not got a clue what to suggest...have you asked the hedgehogs? :whistling2:



:lol2: Nope not asked them, maybe I could use them to prop the doors open, be easier  I actually had a dream that wasn't all about hedgehogs last night, first one in weeks.


----------



## feorag

SpideyCat1 said:


> I brought one of those hooded litter trays at the weekend (as it was a lovely design) but both Magic & Moth HATE it :-/ I've tried turning it into a bed instead, but they still hate it!


Yey! Sandra!!! You've finally joined!!! :2thumb:

Miralax - that was the name of the stuff - I just couldn't remember the name - senior moment I'm afraid! :blush:

We've been using Doxocill (no idea how to spell it) covered litter trays for absolutely years without a problem, *but *they don't have doors! I think a lot of cats don't like doors on their litter trays.



Kare said:


> I have not got a clue what to suggest...have you asked the hedgehogs? :whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Amalthea

We have to take the doors off the litter trays. And face them towards the wall.


----------



## Esarosa

Hmmm looks like I'm getting the tools out...this will be messy.

It just baffled me that all the petshops we went to didn't stock any without doors :? every single one had a door..it just seemed bizarre to me.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yey! Sandra!!! You've finally joined!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Miralax - that was the name of the stuff - I just couldn't remember the name - senior moment I'm afraid! :blush:
> 
> We've been using *Doxocill *(no idea how to spell it) covered litter trays for absolutely years without a problem, *but *they don't have doors! I think a lot of cats don't like doors on their litter trays.
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!!


 

Another kind of spooky moment as I use Doskocil litter trays too:gasp: I wonder if they are the same kind as mine:hmm:

Beautiful photos of dogs and cats:flrt:
Eileen did you hear anything interesting about the sanctuary becoming a charity?
Ive been at the sanctuary all day and what a very long day its been!!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Another kind of spooky moment as I use Doskocil litter trays too:gasp: I wonder if they are the same kind as mine:hmm:
> 
> Beautiful photos of dogs and cats:flrt:
> Eileen did you hear anything interesting about the sanctuary becoming a charity?
> Ive been at the sanctuary all day and what a very long day its been!!


:lol2: Why am I not surprised. Well we've been using them for about 20 years and the design has 'upgraded' since then and it looks like they've put doors on them, but they just go on and on and on, so I love them.

Well it was merely a discussion cos Kim had gone to see someone they know who has a sanctuary over on the west side and they own the house and the land, they are trustees and the daughter takes a salary, yet they are a charity, so there must be a way of getting around it. Kim thinks maybe they were given poor advice when they first set up.

She's done some research on google and thinks we could maybe get it, but she's not sure. One of the stumbling blocks seems to be that we need to have a reserve fund and we don't have that.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Why am I not surprised. Well we've been using them for about 20 years and the design has 'upgraded' since then and it looks like they've put doors on them, but they just go on and on and on, so I love them.
> 
> Well it was merely a discussion cos Kim had gone to see someone they know who has a sanctuary over on the west side and they own the house and the land, they are trustees and the daughter takes a salary, yet they are a charity, so there must be a way of getting around it. Kim thinks maybe they were given poor advice when they first set up.
> 
> She's done some research on google and thinks we could maybe get it, but she's not sure. One of the stumbling blocks seems to be that we need to have a reserve fund and we don't have that.


Mine dont have doors either and I reckon some of these are 20 years old too:lol2: 


I couldnt understand why they couldnt get charity status when we did, Im glad to say when we applied for charity status the CC didnt ask for any reserve money


----------



## Zoo-Man

Gggrrrrr, some of the local feral brats have come into our front garden & pulled all the flowers off my tulips, & then just thrown them on the pavement on the street! :devil: Little b***ards, let me catch them & they'll get it! :devil:

We have decided to pass on the Italian Greyhounds all together, seeing as the breeders are so close-shop about allowing new people into the breed. We have instead decided to take an option that was pretty much staring us in the face all the time, but which we never thought about seriously. Our friend Dave has Boston Terrier puppies ready to go, & one of his favourites is a bitch who hasn't got perfect markings for showing, but has just the right attitude & temperament for showing, & she is already learning to stand on a low table well. Its daft really, as we love Bostons, have one already (deformed as she is), & we know the breed well & have shown Dave's many times before. So we will be getting her. However, Dave has called her Ronnie, which me & Clark aren't keen on, so Im trying to find a simiar sounding name that we like. Any ideas?

This is her


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Mine dont have doors either and I reckon some of these are 20 years old too:lol2:
> 
> 
> I couldnt understand why they couldnt get charity status when we did, Im glad to say when we applied for charity status the CC didnt ask for any reserve money


They last forever!

How long ago did you apply? Maybe it's changed since Kim looked into it. There's a guy who rescues wildlife locally who was just doing it from his house and keeping them in his garage until the neighbours complained about the smell so much he had to move. He came and volunteered with us a couple of years ago to get more experience and he's just managed to get charity status and we can't work out how, cos we know he's got no money and he's doing it in his house? :crazy:



Zoo-Man said:


> We have decided to pass on the Italian Greyhounds all together, seeing as the breeders are so close-shop about allowing new people into the breed. We have instead decided to take an option that was pretty much staring us in the face all the time, but which we never thought about seriously. Our friend Dave has Boston Terrier puppies ready to go, & one of his favourites is a bitch who hasn't got perfect markings for showing, but has just the right attitude & temperament for showing, & she is already learning to stand on a low table well. Its daft really, as we love Bostons, have one already (deformed as she is), & we know the breed well & have shown Dave's many times before. So we will be getting her. However, Dave has called her Ronnie, which me & Clark aren't keen on, so Im trying to find a simiar sounding name that we like. Any ideas?
> 
> This is her
> 
> image


I don't blame you for passing on the IGs if the breeders are that bad. It happens in some cat breeds too. Russians and Abys are hard to get into, which is ridiculous because there aren't that many around in the first place. It's well weird.

what about calling her "Bonnie" that sound almost identical to Ronnie? Otherwise I'd just change it to what you want to call her - we changed Skye's name without any problems at all. And when we bought back Leyla at 6 months she was called Aby and cos we talk about Aby's a lot we thought it might confuse her, so we called her Leyla - again no problems.


----------



## DavieB

Ive only ever seen one boston Terrier, Yuri too a dislike to it at puppy training. Glad you've sorted yourself another puppy Colin. Hopefully a good chi dog shows up soon for your breeding. 

Goblin seems to have cheered up a bit.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I don't blame you for passing on the IGs if the breeders are that bad. It happens in some cat breeds too. Russians and Abys are hard to get into, which is ridiculous because there aren't that many around in the first place. It's well weird.
> 
> what about calling her "Bonnie" that sound almost identical to Ronnie? Otherwise I'd just change it to what you want to call her - we changed Skye's name without any problems at all. And when we bought back Leyla at 6 months she was called Aby and cos we talk about Aby's a lot we thought it might confuse her, so we called her Leyla - again no problems.


I thought of Bonnie, but Im not keen, so was trying to think of other similar names. Its more for Dave's benefit, as I dont want to offend his choice of names :lol2:



DavieB said:


> Ive only ever seen one boston Terrier, Yuri too a dislike to it at puppy training. Glad you've sorted yourself another puppy Colin. Hopefully a good chi dog shows up soon for your breeding.
> 
> Goblin seems to have cheered up a bit.
> 
> image


We'll just wait to see what puppies we get from our 2 Chi bitches, Indy is due in season in June & her mum is due in season in July. Hopefully we'll get 1 or 2 nice pups to show.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> They last forever!
> 
> How long ago did you apply? Maybe it's changed since Kim looked into it. There's a guy who rescues wildlife locally who was just doing it from his house and keeping them in his garage until the neighbours complained about the smell so much he had to move. He came and volunteered with us a couple of years ago to get more experience and he's just managed to get charity status and we can't work out how, cos we know he's got no money and he's doing it in his house? :crazy:
> 
> I don't blame you for passing on the IGs if the breeders are that bad. It happens in some cat breeds too. Russians and Abys are hard to get into, which is ridiculous because there aren't that many around in the first place. It's well weird.
> 
> what about calling her "Bonnie" that sound almost identical to Ronnie? Otherwise I'd just change it to what you want to call her - we changed Skye's name without any problems at all. And when we bought back Leyla at 6 months she was called Aby and cos we talk about Aby's a lot we thought it might confuse her, so we called her Leyla - again no problems.


 

It was about 6 years ago we first applied for charity status.

Colin, I thought of Bonnie too but I would change her name to what you want as they soon learn


----------



## SpideyCat1

feorag said:


> Yey! Sandra!!! You've finally joined!!! :2thumb:


Took me a couple of days to sort my password out, but got here eventually :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Goblin seems to have cheered up a bit.
> 
> image


Great photo Davie.

Did you ever work out whether you could lock your car with the key and not have the alarm on?



Zoo-Man said:


> I thought of Bonnie, but Im not keen, so was trying to think of other similar names. Its more for Dave's benefit, as I dont want to offend his choice of names :lol2:QUOTE]I can understand that, but we are all individuals and like different things, after all, he might not choose to call his dogs Lolly or Indy.
> 
> 
> 
> SpideyCat1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a couple of days to sort my password out, but got here eventually :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on ya - look forward to staying in touch on here too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> I can understand that, but we are all individuals and like different things, after all, he might not choose to call his dogs Lolly or Indy.


I have to agree, find a name you really like rather than tailoring to fit. He maybe at most be a touch put out for a very short time, but if he is a friend I am sure if he is in fact put out at all it will not last long. 

I guess there are always excuses to maybe make the reason sound more personal to you than sounding negative against his choice of name. Such as saying even though it is a sweet name it reminds you of and ex-friend, partner, work colleague etc etc :lol2:

You have to live with the name for hopefully over a decade, so better a small upset now that will be over in hours than decades living with a dog named after Kray twin IMO

Without fail I change my rescue dogs names, I do not want to carry forward any negative associations they could have with their old name. I even called my foster dogs "Foster" rather than what they were called by the rescue.


----------



## feorag

Well I had a lovely lunch with my brother and his wife (well it was lovely with my brother! :whistling2 I arranged to meet them where we went the last time we met up, but he went to the shop doorway where we met and I went to Fitzgeralds pub where we had lunch. So I was sitting in the warmth reading the daily paper and having a cup of coffee for half an hour, while they were stood in a shop doorway 50yds further up the road, freezing cold and my skinny sister-in-law feels the cold. I told him 12:00 at Fitzgeralds :roll: but being a man he didn't really take that in! And me, being me, forgot to take my mobile phone so they couldn't contact me to find out where I was! :lol2: 
Then I had a wee mooch around in Fenwicks, as it's my only opportunity to buy stuff without actually spending money cos my budget account is in credit as I go into the city so rarely! :lol: Got a bit of food in M&S, picked up a cup of capuccino and got the bus home.

Took Skye out for his walk and had another episode with an idiot dog owner! :roll: We went to walk on the field which separates our housing estate from the next one. It's a small field separated by a footpath with then leads onto a larger, wider field, so Skye and I are walking on the pavement partially around a roundabout to reach the path on the field and ahead of me on the far side of the field a good distance away is a man walking towards the big field with a spaniel and a lab both off the lead running ahead of him. Skye is on the extender, as is our practice until I'm on the path on the field and then (if there are no dogs on that field) I call him to heel and let him off. So I decide to slow down to a walk until the man is well ahead, so that when Skye's done his 'jobbies' and is rewarded with his ball, they'll be long gone. In the meantime Skye has spotted them and is at the end of the extender looking interested, but they are a good distance away so he's just watching them. Then the dogs turned around toward their owner, saw us and came full pelt towards us, with the man calling them and neither dog taking a blind bit of notice! :bash:

So they both reached us and started running around us and by then I had Skye beside me sitting down, but getting agitated while the dog ran in towards us and around us, taking no notice of the guy who has had to walk across the field to us, calling them and shouting to the lab to sit :roll: The spaniel went to him when he got close enough, but as he only had one lead he didn't put the spaniel on the lead and was concentrating on the labrador who by now was running round and round us and dashing in to Skye who by now was barking like mad at the dog. Then the labrador rushed past us and straight out onto the road and across to the roundabout, causing a van to brake and the cars behind him to stop while the man called the lab back across the road.

What a feckin' carry on. Of course while he was then panicking about his dog on the road, the spaniel had decided he'd come back and try and make friends with Skye, who by then was all wired up and my arm was nearly out of its socket. So finally the guy got the lab on the lead and walked away - just like that! :bash:


----------



## DavieB

At least Skye stayed under cOntrol sounds like he done well! Nice to see the guy was in control of his dogs..... Did Skye calm Down Enough for the rest of his walk?


----------



## feorag

Finally! :lol2: I let him bark half a dozen times as they walked away and then I told him to stop. We just stayed where we were until they were almost out of sight and then I let him off - he did his jobbies, was given his ball and came home a happy dog! :2thumb:

BTW Darcey has found herself a new bed!!!


----------



## DavieB

I think we al done that with the dogs bed lol.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: So true, but how many have done it as adults?

When I had the Afghan Hounds I was given a one of those large square hampers used by laundries which I cut down to make a basket. One night when I was married to Peter, Barry called around on his way home from fixing someone's car (I've known Barry for years cos he worked with my first husband) and we decided to finish off all the new year booze and got well drunk. Barry went home to have his bath (his normal greeting on arrival was "I'm not staying long, cos the water's on for a bath" :lol and Peter was so drunk I had to walk the dogs - got stopped by 2 policemen not far from our local station as I was wobbling all over the place - fortunately they confirmed you can't be charged for being drunk in charge of dogs :lol:

Anyway I made it back home and found Peter asleep in the dog's basket! Barry on the other hand went home, got in the bath and woke up at 4:30 in freezing cold water! :roll2:


----------



## Shell195

Aww look at little Darcey, shes gonna be a heartbreaker:flrt:

I had an awful day yesterday:bash: I went into a local petshop and the girl told me about 4 newborn kittens that had been brought in and taken to the sanctuary, when they rang me they were rather confused that I already knew about them:lol2: These kittens were found in an elderly ladies house when she was rushed into hospital but no mother was to be found. The kittens are warmed up and I am resigned to handrearing them when we get another call to say the mother is now outside the flat but they couldnt catch her. That is my key to go and help, we get the mum into the flat and she hides behind the water tank so it took me forever to get her out. It turns out the poor cat had been put outside by the carer 24 hours before the kittens were found :bash: They were starving, crawling in fleas and the poor mum who is a blue/cream tortie has an awful flea allergy. Needless to say she wasnt a happy kitty yesterday and today she even worse but its no wonder after her traumatic day 

I managed to fit this in on my day off while looking for the lost racing pigeon that cant fly and a starving injured cat:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh dear, Eileen Im seeing you in a whole new light! :lol2:

Well we've confirmed that Dave won't be bothered if we change 'Ronnie's' name. So the search begins.....


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh dear, Eileen Im seeing you in a whole new light! :lol2:
> 
> Well we've confirmed that Dave won't be bothered if we change 'Ronnie's' name. So the search begins.....


She'd be a 'Maisie' if she were mine :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I had an awful day yesterday:bash: I went into a local petshop and the girl told me about 4 newborn kittens that had been brought in and taken to the sanctuary, when they rang me they were rather confused that I already knew about them:lol2: These kittens were found in an elderly ladies house when she was rushed into hospital but no mother was to be found. The kittens are warmed up and I am resigned to handrearing them when we get another call to say the mother is now outside the flat but they couldnt catch her. That is my key to go and help, we get the mum into the flat and she hides behind the water tank so it took me forever to get her out. It turns out the poor cat had been put outside by the carer 24 hours before the kittens were found :bash: They were starving, crawling in fleas and the poor mum who is a blue/cream tortie has an awful flea allergy. Needless to say she wasnt a happy kitty yesterday and today she even worse but its no wonder after her traumatic day
> 
> I managed to fit this in on my day off while looking for the lost racing pigeon that cant fly and a starving injured cat:bash:


the things people do will never cease to amaze me Shell! :bash:

Sounds like it was the day from hell!



Zoo-Man said:


> Oh dear, Eileen Im seeing you in a whole new light! :lol2:.....


I have many 'lights' Colin - or should that be 'depths'? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> the things people do will never cease to amaze me Shell! :bash:
> 
> Sounds like it was the day from hell!
> 
> I have many 'lights' Colin - *or should that be 'depths'?* :lol2:


 
I would say past history or dark secrets:roll2:


----------



## Kare

Spilt a boiling drop of drink I was drinking last night....today I have a blister on my breast top, which is not nice! :blush:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> the things people do will never cease to amaze me Shell! :bash:
> 
> Sounds like it was the day from hell!
> 
> I have many 'lights' Colin - or should that be 'depths'? :lol2:


I forgot to mention that the day started with me taking Bambi, Murphy and Jasper to the vets:roll:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I would say past history or dark secrets:roll2:


That as well!!!



Kare said:


> Spilt a boiling drop of drink I was drinking last night....today I have a blister on my breast top, which is not nice! :blush:


Photo!! :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> I forgot to mention that the day started with me taking Bambi, Murphy and Jasper to the vets:roll:


What's up with them? Nothing serious I hope!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Kare said:


> Spilt a boiling drop of drink I was drinking last night....today I have a blister on my breast top, which is not nice! :blush:


OUCH!!! 

Weren't you looking into getting a tortoise a while ago Kare?



Shell195 said:


> I forgot to mention that the day started with me taking Bambi, Murphy and Jasper to the vets:roll:


Oh dear, what for?


----------



## Kare

Zoo-Man said:


> OUCH!!!
> Weren't you looking into getting a tortoise a while ago Kare?


I was I think over a year ago, but not for myself, I was looking on behalf of a care home that wanted one for a pet.

My job (or rather one of them, can not get by on just one job now :whip is taking pets to carehomes and providing multifaceted therapy for the residents (normally elderly, but some Learning difficulty adults and a fair number of alcohol damaged adults) everything from mental activities such as reminiscing and social aspects like group interaction to the physical therapy of stroking and ball throwing.

As part of that home managers often ask me if I know anyone or anywhere to get the animals they would like. I recently helped carry 10 chickens 25 miles to a new home whilst the bus normally for carrying the old people tried to fit their chicken run in the back!! Was amusing at least.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Evening everyone. I have a splitting head ache, I'm soaked and frozen to the marrow and about to enter Tesco, I might just murder someone. 

I hope I go home to baby hippos or I'm gonna be really fed up, im not getting any sleep from this pain in the bum cat.

Meh.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Sorry to laugh, but having been there, I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

well there were no squeakings coming from the back room and on sneaking through i was greeted by the hippo so no babies... and another sleepless night ahead 

i'm really tired, sore, cold and wet and severely fed up, the dogs whining for no good reason and louie wont leave me alone!!

i think i might just disappear to the shower for a while


----------



## Shell195

Bambi and Murphy just needed their 6 monthly epilepsy med checks and I needed something to ease Bambis arthritic old bones (metacam) Jasper seems to be forever snuffley and sneezy lately but now hes been on varying antibiotics and flu has been ruled out hes to go on Piriton twice a day for a month to see if that helps


----------



## feorag

So nothing mega serious - more routine assistance? I hope the Piriton works for Jasper


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So nothing mega serious - more routine assistance? I hope the Piriton works for Jasper


 
Yes just routine Im glad to say!! The newborn kittens from yesterday have bonded with Mum and they are as fat as butter today. This poor girl is very wary and is guarding her kittens with her life


----------



## feorag

After what happened to the poor girl that's no surprise! But it's excellent news for the kittens (and you!)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Kare said:


> I was I think over a year ago, but not for myself, I was looking on behalf of a care home that wanted one for a pet.
> 
> My job (or rather one of them, can not get by on just one job now :whip is taking pets to carehomes and providing multifaceted therapy for the residents (normally elderly, but some Learning difficulty adults and a fair number of alcohol damaged adults) everything from mental activities such as reminiscing and social aspects like group interaction to the physical therapy of stroking and ball throwing.
> 
> As part of that home managers often ask me if I know anyone or anywhere to get the animals they would like. I recently helped carry 10 chickens 25 miles to a new home whilst the bus normally for carrying the old people tried to fit their chicken run in the back!! Was amusing at least.


Ah I see, I thought it was for you.



Shell195 said:


> Yes just routine Im glad to say!! The newborn kittens from yesterday have bonded with Mum and they are as fat as butter today. This poor girl is very wary and is guarding her kittens with her life


Poor girl, no wonder she's wary!


We've had a b*st*rd of a day. I've been sniffing, sneezing & snotty all day, with an on-off headache. Clark started with a pain in his left shoulder last night & still had it when he came home from work today, with some numbness & tingling in his finger-tips. He rang NHS Direct who said it sounded like a trapped nerve & he should ring Primary care to get it seen. We went to Primary care where the doc said its not a trapped nerve its something to do with his shoulder muscle, so he has to take anti-inflammatories & rest it as much as possible. Then, weset off in the car to my parent's house, when the car suddenly broke down. Rang the breakdown cover & when the guy came out to look at th ecar, he told us its the kam belt thats gone, which will cost around £500-£600. :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah I see, I thought it was for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor girl, no wonder she's wary!
> 
> 
> We've had a b*st*rd of a day. I've been sniffing, sneezing & snotty all day, with an on-off headache. Clark started with a pain in his left shoulder last night & still had it when he came home from work today, with some numbness & tingling in his finger-tips. He rang NHS Direct who said it sounded like a trapped nerve & he should ring Primary care to get it seen. We went to Primary care where the doc said its not a trapped nerve its something to do with his shoulder muscle, so he has to take anti-inflammatories & rest it as much as possible. Then, weset off in the car to my parent's house, when the car suddenly broke down. Rang the breakdown cover & when the guy came out to look at th ecar, he told us its the kam belt thats gone, which will cost around £500-£600. :devil:


 
Hope you both feel better soon. How will the car breaking down effect your jobs ?


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Hope you both feel better soon. How will the car breaking down effect your jobs ?


It won't effect me as much as it will Colin! I can bus and train it to and from work! Colin can't work without the car!!!!


----------



## feorag

Bloody Hell! As soon as things settle down for you 2 guys, something else goes wrong! Are you able to get the car fixed?

How's the shoulder this morning Clark?

Any sign of kittens yet, Hele?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Bloody Hell! As soon as things settle down for you 2 guys, something else goes wrong! Are you able to get the car fixed?
> 
> How's the shoulder this morning Clark?
> 
> Any sign of kittens yet, Hele?


I've been ringing round garages today to get quotes for getting the car fixed. The cheapest I've got is about £300. But that will be if everything is simple. One garage said if things are bad, it coul dbe a case of having to get a new engine. We must have been horrible people in a past life! :devil:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> Any sign of kittens yet, Hele?


Oops!! Lot's the 'n' off the end of your name Helen - sorry! :blush:

Colin, were you driving fast when you broke down - Barry says that can make quite a difference to how simple the repair can be. For instance if you were cranking the car the damage would be minimal, if you were doing 60-70mph then it could be drastic. What sort of car have you got, petrol or diesel?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oops!! Lot's the 'n' off the end of your name Helen - sorry! :blush:
> 
> Colin, were you driving fast when you broke down - Barry says that can make quite a difference to how simple the repair can be. For instance if you were cranking the car the damage would be minimal, if you were doing 60-70mph then it could be drastic. What sort of car have you got, petrol or diesel?


No, we were only going at about 20 mph, had only got about 300 metres from our house when it happened. Its a petrol car.


----------



## feorag

Barry says if you were only doing 20mph there's a good chance you might not need an engine - what kind of car is and what size engine.


----------



## hogboy

Sad day for us
Had to have our eldest pts, she was approx 22 and outlived her sister by 6 year's
RIP Cagney, we'll never forget you old girl


----------



## feorag

Such sad news! :sad:

So sorry but didn't she live to an amazing age? I wish any of mine had or could live this long.

RIP Cagney - you were both a beautiful and very lucky cat! :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah I see, I thought it was for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor girl, no wonder she's wary!
> 
> 
> We've had a b*st*rd of a day. I've been sniffing, sneezing & snotty all day, with an on-off headache. Clark started with a pain in his left shoulder last night & still had it when he came home from work today, with some numbness & tingling in his finger-tips. He rang NHS Direct who said it sounded like a trapped nerve & he should ring Primary care to get it seen. We went to Primary care where the doc said its not a trapped nerve its something to do with his shoulder muscle, so he has to take anti-inflammatories & rest it as much as possible. Then, weset off in the car to my parent's house, when the car suddenly broke down. Rang the breakdown cover & when the guy came out to look at th ecar, he told us its the kam belt thats gone, which will cost around £500-£600. :devil:



You might get lucky, depends on the gear you were in the rpm and your luck. What kind of car is it?


----------



## Shell195

hogboy said:


> Sad day for us
> Had to have our eldest pts, she was approx 22 and outlived her sister by 6 year's
> RIP Cagney, we'll never forget you old girl
> 
> image


 
What a beautiful girl and what a great age she lived to. My oldest one ever was 18 

RIP sweet girl x


Well tomorrow I have another sanctuary mini open day to attend, I hope the weather stays dry!


----------



## feorag

My goodness you're busy at the minute.

Shell, when you have your open day and do your dog show, do you give out rosettes and, if you do, do you have them made with your own centre?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Barry says if you were only doing 20mph there's a good chance you might not need an engine - what kind of car is and what size engine.


I hope not! Its a Skoda Fabia, 1.4


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> My goodness you're busy at the minute.
> 
> Shell, when you have your open day and do your dog show, do you give out rosettes and, if you do, do you have them made with your own centre?


 
We do give out rosettes and we do have them made but it ony has 1st, 2nd or 3rd on them, no mention of us. Our vets donate prizes for the dog show too. Weve got another mini open day after this one then the big one in September so no rest for the wicked:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Dave came round tonight & brought our Boston puppy. She is settling well, has met the other dogs, no problems so far, Lolly told her off for getting fresh, she's currently asleep on the settee with Clark & the other dogs. Still haven't thought of a name for her yet.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Dave came round tonight & brought our Boston puppy. She is settling well, has met the other dogs, no problems so far, Lolly told her off for getting fresh, she's currently asleep on the settee with Clark & the other dogs. Still haven't thought of a name for her yet.


 
Pics needed:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Pics needed:flrt:


I shall take some & post them tomorrow. God knows how the little girl can actually sleep with Clark's bloody snoring! Its driving me mad!!! :devil:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We do give out rosettes and we do have them made but it ony has 1st, 2nd or 3rd on them, no mention of us. Our vets donate prizes for the dog show too. Weve got another mini open day after this one then the big one in September so no rest for the wicked:lol2:


The reason I asked is because when we got out our box with the 'jungle pen' in (to get the greenery for the APDs) Barry found maybe half a dozen of our best rosettes that we used to put on our display board. These are the big fancy, 'show-off' rosettes. I used to give all my rosettes to my friend who ran a fun dog show at their village fete and she got some centres made to glue in the centre and hide the cat show bit, then she would trim off the "BOB" "Grand" etc from the front ribbon and hand them out. I just thought if you could stick something over the centre to hide "..... Cat Club" and put "Woodside Animal Santuary" on it you could have given them out to special classes??


Shell195 said:


> Pics needed:flrt:


Agreed! :2thumb


Zoo-Man said:


> I shall take some & post them tomorrow. God knows how the little girl can actually sleep with Clark's bloody snoring! Its driving me mad!!! :devil:


I totaly sympathise, Barry snores terrible when he falls asleep on his chair or the settee and it drives me mad when I'm trying to watch something on the TV. :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ok, here you go.....



















Still nameless


----------



## DavieB

Helen did you make it to the SKC show? I see a Doberman won group 2 was it part of your future puppies line?, Yuri's sire won group 3. Gutted I couldn;t make it


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> The reason I asked is because when we got out our box with the 'jungle pen' in (to get the greenery for the APDs) Barry found maybe half a dozen of our best rosettes that we used to put on our display board. These are the big fancy, 'show-off' rosettes. I used to give all my rosettes to my friend who ran a fun dog show at their village fete and she got some centres made to glue in the centre and hide the cat show bit, then she would trim off the "BOB" "Grand" etc from the front ribbon and hand them out. I just thought if you could stick something over the centre to hide "..... Cat Club" and put "Woodside Animal Santuary" on it you could have given them out to special classes?? Agreed! :2thumb
> I totaly sympathise, Barry snores terrible when he falls asleep on his chair or the settee and it drives me mad when I'm trying to watch something on the TV. :bash:


 
Yes please Eileen they sound fab:no1: although I think putting Woodlands animal sanctuary may be better:whistling2: You need to let me know how much you need for postage as well as for the postage of the Zylkene you kindly sent me:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, here you go.....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Still nameless


What a little cutie she is:flrt: What kind of names do you both like?


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, here you go.....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Still nameless


She's gorgeous - loving her big ears and crossed legs! :flrt: 

Come on the pair of you - get your fingers out and give her a name!! :bash:



Shell195 said:


> Yes please Eileen they sound fab:no1: although I think putting Woodlands animal sanctuary may be better:whistling2: You need to let me know how much you need for postage as well as for the postage of the Zylkene you kindly sent me:2thumb:


Oops - sorry! :blush: You can get these middles made up by anyone who makes rosettes and they shouldn't be too expensive. I'll get Barry to find a box to post them off in, but if you wanted more I could see if any of my friends who are coming to the Durham show this Saturday has any they want rid of? Seasoned exhibitors tend to leave behind or give away the basic rosettles and only keep the big 'uns. 

When we first started showing we put up all our rosettes and then when we had too many we stopped putting up the 'open firsts' and just putting up the BOBs, then when we went Grand and got the bigger ones again, we started to give away most of the BOBs too! :lol2:

Sad day for me today :sad: Yesterday I did the big clean and disinfect of the rats' cages and today I did the APDs. When I took out the little plastic house at the back of the viv which I was hoping they would use as a toilet I found the little girl with the half a tail dead inside it. She was pretty stiff and half eaten, so she's been dead a few days! I've been wondering why she wasn't coming out on her spinner wheel, but just thought it was because I hadn't turned the lights down to encourage them to come out! :sad:


----------



## Kare

Zoo-Man said:


> Still nameless


Try looking down here, should show 2 syllable girls names ending in y to match your other girls maybe one will fit?
Great names,great baby names
I like Honey...and Cherry....and Ivy....and Livvy...and Poppy....and well too many of them to be any help to anyone :blush:



feorag said:


> Sad day for me today :sad: Yesterday I did the big clean and disinfect of the rats' cages and today I did the APDs. When I took out the little plastic house at the back of the viv which I was hoping they would use as a toilet I found the little girl with the half a tail dead inside it. She was pretty stiff and half eaten, so she's been dead a few days! I've been wondering why she wasn't coming out on her spinner wheel, but just thought it was because I hadn't turned the lights down to encourage them to come out! :sad:


Sorry for your loss 

Went today to see the Olympic torch go through a neighbouring town, was really excellent atmosphere, Likely once in a lifetime event!
A little girl and her Mum and Gran stood really close to us and she loved our dogs, the little girl was called Morgan, the same as my German Shepherd. She was really sweet and the two Morgans sat next to each other on the curb waiting for the event.


----------



## feorag

Aw, how cute would that have been?

My brother was telling me on Thursday that he's got tickets for the football final at St James Park, here in Newcastle. He said he reckoned it was likely his only chance to visit an Olympic event and see Brazil play football. I told him he may be counting his chickens before they hatched and he'd likely be well p*ssed off if somewhere like Azerbaijan got through to the final.

And before anyone corrects me I've no idea if Azerbaijan are sending a team to the Olympics, it's just cos I was thinking of somewhere pretty obscure and I like saying that name! :whistling2:

By the way Kare - if you're going to be a regular contributor on here, it's about time we were on first names terms, so spill the christian name! :lol2:


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> By the way Kare - if you're going to be a regular contributor on here, it's about time we were on first names terms, so spill the christian name! :lol2:


Oh err sorry.....<runs away>


----------



## Kare

No seriously, my username pretty much is my name, my name is Karen.

When I was 7 my nephew was born, but as he learnt to speak he could not grasp Karen and it ended up something like Kahn (as in Wrath of) and with his brother who came along 2 years later copying I never really did get back to actually be called Karen and just got stuck at Kare

Sure many read it like Carry though


----------



## feorag

No problems then - will continue to call you Kare! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Your new little addition is gorgeous, Col!! :flrt:

Had quite a stressful day today. One of Barbara's friends came to our door worried, cuz he couldn't get ahold of her and was supposed to be taking her to a party. We have a spare key, so went over. Barb was on the floor in the dining room. We think she had been there since last night. I went with her to the hospital in the ambulance. It was the same place Braedon was born, so I really struggled. I think I hid it well, though, cuz Barb kept saying I would be a good nurse and should get into it. When asked what my relationship was to her, she told them I was her best friend *sniffles*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Your new little addition is gorgeous, Col!! :flrt:
> 
> Had quite a stressful day today. One of Barbara's friends came to our door worried, cuz he couldn't get ahold of her and was supposed to be taking her to a party. We have a spare key, so went over. Barb was on the floor in the dining room. We think she had been there since last night. I went with her to the hospital in the ambulance. It was the same place Braedon was born, so I really struggled. I think I hid it well, though, cuz Barb kept saying I would be a good nurse and should get into it. When asked what my relationship was to her, she told them I was her best friend *sniffles*




Aw bless her, do they know what's happened to her? And big hugs for you :grouphug:


----------



## freekygeeky

me and lewis have nearly moved in now, it looks great! The cats LOVE the attention!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Your new little addition is gorgeous, Col!! :flrt:
> 
> Had quite a stressful day today. One of Barbara's friends came to our door worried, cuz he couldn't get ahold of her and was supposed to be taking her to a party. We have a spare key, so went over. Barb was on the floor in the dining room. We think she had been there since last night. I went with her to the hospital in the ambulance. It was the same place Braedon was born, so I really struggled. I think I hid it well, though, cuz Barb kept saying I would be a good nurse and should get into it. When asked what my relationship was to her, she told them I was her best friend *sniffles*


Thanks hun. So sorry to hear about Barbara. Not a nice thing for you to face hun x


----------



## Amalthea

Not sure what happened yet... Hopefully we'll hear more tomorrow...


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Had quite a stressful day today. One of Barbara's friends came to our door worried, cuz he couldn't get ahold of her and was supposed to be taking her to a party. We have a spare key, so went over. Barb was on the floor in the dining room. We think she had been there since last night. I went with her to the hospital in the ambulance. It was the same place Braedon was born, so I really struggled. I think I hid it well, though, cuz Barb kept saying I would be a good nurse and should get into it. When asked what my relationship was to her, she told them I was her best friend *sniffles*


So sorry to hear that. I actually hated setting foot in any hospital for years after John died - I think the way you felt was quite normal after something traumatic like that.

I hope Barbara is OK!!

Certainly looks like the cats are enjoying the company, Gina!


----------



## Amalthea

I've never been great in hospitals (subconscious remembers the crap I went through when I was diagnosed, even if it's a fuzzy and black to me), but I was getting better. BP wasn't going too high anymore and I was able to have blood taken without holding somebody's hand and crying. I think I've made a step back 

Still no word on Barbara, either


----------



## Shell195

Jen, I hope you get some news on Barbara soon


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that Jen, but remember ward doctors barely start going around the wards until 9:30-10:00 - if that! So it's still early for a doctor to go and diagnose her.

Shell, weird dream about you!! My alarm woke me up at 10:00 as planned and I promptly fell asleep again and have barely just woken up, so I went into 'dream mode'. Dreamed I went to visit you and you were painting all your cages gold! :gasp: So I got a paint brush and started painting a cage. Steve was there painting too and Sophie was sitting on the bed watching - bed in the animal room??? I finished the cage I was painting and then went to do another one and it was full of rabbits, (which I thought was strange for you to be painting cages with animals in it) and at one stage a drop of paint came off the top bars and landed on a little rabbit, so I opened the cage to wipe it off the rabbit, there were about 4 rabbits in the cage and one was mahoosive! :gasp: I mean far bigger than any Conti you would ever see and it wouldn't leave me alone! I had a helluva job closing the cage door! By this time you'd all vanished and I came looking for you and found you in the kitchen and there was a plate of sausage and chips on the table and everyone was eating! So I joined in - the chips were to die for but the sausages were  And then I woke up.
So what do you make of that??? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear that Jen, but remember ward doctors barely start going around the wards until 9:30-10:00 - if that! So it's still early for a doctor to go and diagnose her.
> 
> Shell, weird dream about you!! My alarm woke me up at 10:00 as planned and I promptly fell asleep again and have barely just woken up, so I went into 'dream mode'. Dreamed I went to visit you and you were painting all your cages gold! :gasp: So I got a paint brush and started painting a cage. Steve was there painting too and Sophie was sitting on the bed watching - bed in the animal room??? I finished the cage I was painting and then went to do another one and it was full of rabbits, (which I thought was strange for you to be painting cages with animals in it) and at one stage a drop of paint came off the top bars and landed on a little rabbit, so I opened the cage to wipe it off the rabbit, there were about 4 rabbits in the cage and one was mahoosive! :gasp: I mean far bigger than any Conti you would ever see and it wouldn't leave me alone! I had a helluva job closing the cage door! By this time you'd all vanished and I came looking for you and found you in the kitchen and there was a plate of sausage and chips on the table and everyone was eating! So I joined in - the chips were to die for but the sausages were  And then I woke up.
> So what do you make of that??? :lol2:


 

Im sat here crying after reading that:roll2:What do I make of that:hmm:As long as its not an omen as I dont want rabbits or gold cages:gasp: Let me know if you find out what it means:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: It was well weird.

These are the 6 rosettes I've got, which are all about 8" or more in diameter, but if you want me to get more let me know and I'll contact some friends to see if they'll bring some to the show on Saturday.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

*!*

I HAS BABIES!!! TINY TINY TINY!! they're so adorabubble and gorgeousness and so tiny! and snuggable! and too cute!


----------



## feorag

Excellent - how many did she have, what colours are they, what sex are they - from this you'll gather that just announcing you have kittens is just not enough! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I HAS BABIES!!! TINY TINY TINY!! they're so adorabubble and gorgeousness and so tiny! and snuggable! and too cute!



Tsk this is useless without pictures :bash: 


:razz: Congrats to you and mummy cat. What colours have you ended up with? Eeeeeee kittens :flrt: (not kitten broody at all...honest)


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Excellent - how many did she have, what colours are they, what sex are they - from this you'll gather that just announcing you have kittens is just not enough! :bash: :lol2:





Esarosa said:


> Tsk this is useless without pictures :bash:
> 
> 
> :razz: Congrats to you and mummy cat. What colours have you ended up with? Eeeeeee kittens :flrt: (not kitten broody at all...honest)


theres three of the tiny bundles of cuteness! and more gorgeous than i ever imagined they would be, two look similar to mum being mainly grey with a little grey tabby pattern showing through, one is very light and the other is darker with black behind the ears and slightly darker tabby markings and the third one looks like a normal tabby.

she must have had it off with the pretty tabby i've seen around. at least none are ginger :whistling2: lol i'm just kidding. i'm quite surprised there isnt a little black one.

not sure on what sex they are, i had a quick peek but only held them long enough to change her blanket and i'm not very good with sexing kittens :whistling2: that was one thing i neglected to learn! 

but mother is doing well, purring her head off and looking very pleased with herself. i have pictures, i'll get them uploaded for you in a minute


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

*Babies!*









rumple, stilts & skins :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: It was well weird.
> 
> These are the 6 rosettes I've got, which are all about 8" or more in diameter, but if you want me to get more let me know and I'll contact some friends to see if they'll bring some to the show on Saturday.
> 
> image


 
They look great:2thumb: and I think that will be enough as we only have one dog a year 



Awwwww kittens:flrt:Hurry up with the photos!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Shell195 said:


> They look great:2thumb: and I think that will be enough as we only have one dog a year
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww kittens:flrt:Hurry up with the photos!!!


you posted after the kitten picture lol


----------



## feorag

They look very pretty Helen! 3 is a great number for a litter cos they don't drain mum dry or take too much out of her, but 3 is good for them to have siblings to play with!


Shell195 said:


> They look great:2thumb: and I think that will be enough as we only have one dog a year


I take it you mean 1 overall winner a year, not 1 dog entered! :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> They look very pretty Helen! 3 is a great number for a litter cos they don't drain mum dry or take too much out of her, but 3 is good for them to have siblings to play with!I take it you mean 1 overall winner a year, not 1 dog entered! :lol2:


i think she did very well for three little 'uns. i expected 4 due to the size of her! but she's a petite little thing so three is a good number. and she appears to be a good mother so far. i just sneaked through to check on them and the three of them are fast asleep and she was having a munch


----------



## Amalthea

How cute!! :flrt:


----------



## cloggers

Cute kittens  

Just here to say I am still alive, just slowly drowning under assignments :shock:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> They look very pretty Helen! 3 is a great number for a litter cos they don't drain mum dry or take too much out of her, but 3 is good for them to have siblings to play with!I take it you mean 1 overall winner a year, not 1 dog entered! :lol2:


 
I meant to say one dog show a year:lol2: It now appears we will be having 2 dog shows this year!

Such cute kittens:flrt: I agree 3 is a great number:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear that Jen, but remember ward doctors barely start going around the wards until 9:30-10:00 - if that! So it's still early for a doctor to go and diagnose her.
> 
> Shell, weird dream about you!! My alarm woke me up at 10:00 as planned and I promptly fell asleep again and have barely just woken up, so I went into 'dream mode'. Dreamed I went to visit you and you were painting all your cages gold! :gasp: So I got a paint brush and started painting a cage. Steve was there painting too and Sophie was sitting on the bed watching - bed in the animal room??? I finished the cage I was painting and then went to do another one and it was full of rabbits, (which I thought was strange for you to be painting cages with animals in it) and at one stage a drop of paint came off the top bars and landed on a little rabbit, so I opened the cage to wipe it off the rabbit, there were about 4 rabbits in the cage and one was mahoosive! :gasp: I mean far bigger than any Conti you would ever see and it wouldn't leave me alone! I had a helluva job closing the cage door! By this time you'd all vanished and I came looking for you and found you in the kitchen and there was a plate of sausage and chips on the table and everyone was eating! So I joined in - the chips were to die for but the sausages were  And then I woke up.
> So what do you make of that??? :lol2:


You been on the cooking sherry again Eileen :whistling2:

:lol2:



feorag said:


> :lol2: It was well weird.
> 
> These are the 6 rosettes I've got, which are all about 8" or more in diameter, but if you want me to get more let me know and I'll contact some friends to see if they'll bring some to the show on Saturday.
> 
> image


I must have missed this. Shell if your after some rosettes, I have some you could have. They are only reserve (green) rosettes as we only display 1st - 3rd, & Best Puppy In Breed, etc, but if you want them, they're yours.


Our Boston Terrier puppy now has a name - Roxy. And our car situation is improving - my parents are lending us the money to buy a new car! The old car needs a heck of a lot of work doing to it, & even then it may not be salvagable. So off to the scrap yard she goes. Clark is off work tomorrow so we are going car shopping.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I meant to say one dog show a year:lol2: It now appears we will be having 2 dog shows this year!


I just meant that these are big fancy rosettes, so unless you have enough to give one out to every class winner, to be fair to everyone you can only give them out as 'special prizes' like BIS etc, which was why i was asking if you wanted any more.



Zoo-Man said:


> Our Boston Terrier puppy now has a name - Roxy. And our car situation is improving - my parents are lending us the money to buy a new car! The old car needs a heck of a lot of work doing to it, & even then it may not be salvagable. So off to the scrap yard she goes. Clark is off work tomorrow so we are going car shopping.


That must be a weight off your mind Colin, finally managing to decide on a name for your new dog! :whistling2:

Seriously though, it'll save you a lot of worry if you get rid of that car now, it makes sense to get a new one. See us parents are good for some stuff! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

poor Yuri, I'm really not getting any better at clipping him lol


----------



## Amalthea

I may have some rosettes around somewhere, too. I'll have a looksee


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Post a photo! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB




----------



## feorag

:hmm: I see what you mean! :roll2:


----------



## DavieB

He gets so hot I feel he needs a short cut, I cut his beard and moustache, ears etc too as last time helooked like a massive head on a skinny body. I'll learn lol

He still got lots of nice comments at the park lol. Was in swimming (padling)with a lab today playing fetch. want him to learn to swim.










The dog on the right is Yuri's brother hes about the same size and weight. Thats what a properly cut and groomed 6 month RBT looks like lol.


----------



## feorag

Skye was frightened of water when I first took him to some. He wouldn't even cross a concrete ford that was about 6" deep.

However, he is so obsessed about balls, I just threw his ball into shallow water and gradually threw it out until he was out of his depth and he had to swim. Here he is in a duckpond at a local garden centre and you can see when he ended up out of his depth he's wasn't confident at all and was desperately trying to keep his head out of the water and waqs splashing a lot

Skye swimming July 2 - YouTube

Here he is a couple of days later swimming in a local river and you can see how much more relaxed he is about swimming and now he absolutely loves it and I love to watch him.


----------



## DavieB

I watched the other video in the river there too, Skye likes the water now anyway. Yuri panics when he gets to a drop off. Once he learns he can swim I reckon he will be fine


----------



## feorag

He really does now! :2thumb: Took a bit of persuading, but we got there and Yuri's still young. Actually Skye's my first dog that will happily swim!

My labrador loved water, as long as his feet were on the ground and his head was out of the water (just like me! :grin1), the Afghans didn't like it at all and Leo, my last GSD just liked paddling. I used to take him to a small stream on my friend's farm that had one wide-ish deep area and her labs used to love to swim in it and Leo loved her labs, but while he would stand in the shallows he just squeaked until they came back out! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Ok send your rosettes this way we will make use of them:2thumb: Thankyou muchly 


Davie thats an excellent clip next to my Poodle effort:blush: I clip her as she gets very stressed when a groomer does her then bites :roll:


----------



## Postcard

Just a random thought which I thought I'd ask in here as it's got some of the most helpful pet owning people - earlier I was thinking, do animals take revenge over deaths of their loved ones? You know, vengeance? I haven't kept enough to know...


----------



## cloggers

annabel said:


> Just a random thought which I thought I'd ask in here as it's got some of the most helpful pet owning people - earlier I was thinking, do animals take revenge over deaths of their loved ones? You know, vengeance? I haven't kept enough to know...


I don't quite get what you mean? an example maybe?


----------



## Postcard

cloggers said:


> I don't quite get what you mean? an example maybe?


Ok - so you know in books and films you get revenge plots, where one person is murdered and another character seeks vengeance for their death? Like Hamlet etc

I wondered if that's a purely human thing because I was reading something which described that as 'natural law' and I wondered whether it really DID exist in nature outside of humans... 

Just curiosity!


----------



## feorag

I've had to euthanase almost every animal I've ever owned over the last 45+ years and I've never seen any of the other animals behave aggressively or in any way that I would construe as vengeful, so I don't think they do.


----------



## cloggers

I wouldn't say so no, I know animals grief in a similar way to us, but I wouldn't imagine they seek vengence.


----------



## DavieB

I don't think animals are clever enough for vengeance. In an instant they will defend I suppose and then remember a bad act but it would show as fear I'd imagine rather than a thirst for revenge. They won't put themselves in a dangerous situation they can avoid imho.



Edit, that may be wrong though. Yuri just pee'd my bed in revenge for his haircut.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Come to think of it when Sorcha was in heat she was a monkey for peeing on my bed - maybe it was to make us sorry for not letting her go out and find a man! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well we chose a car this morning, a Renault Megane. It should be ready to collect on Friday. My dad also got fantastic news from the hospital this morning too. They said there is no sign of the cancer now the bladder & prostate have been removed, so he just has to go back in 3 months time to check things again. And its my mum's birthday tomorrow so what a lovely present! :2thumb:

Annabel, I doubt any species of animal commonly kept as a pet would be capable of vengeance. However, Im sure I've heard a story of Elephants taking revenge for some reason or other, just can't think what & why.


----------



## Esarosa

Oh Col that's all excellent news. Really pleased for you


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Oh Col that's all excellent news. Really pleased for you


Thanks Katie, its a huge relief on all fronts. : victory:


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> I don't think animals are clever enough for vengeance.


I think animals are too clever for vengeance.


----------



## Postcard

Thanks all for answering my bizarre mind ramblings - haha. I watching a docu the other day which suggested that baboons might be capable of fantasising, despite the fact there's not really a measurable method of demonstrating that but it did make me wonder if we underestimate the potential of some animals.



feorag said:


> I've had to euthanase almost every animal I've ever owned over the last 45+ years and I've never seen any of the other animals behave aggressively or in any way that I would construe as vengeful, so I don't think they do.


Thanks - that's really what I would have thought!



cloggers said:


> I wouldn't say so no, I know animals grief in a similar way to us, but I wouldn't imagine they seek vengence.






DavieB said:


> I don't think animals are clever enough for vengeance. In an instant they will defend I suppose and then remember a bad act but it would show as fear I'd imagine rather than a thirst for revenge. They won't put themselves in a dangerous situation they can avoid imho.
> 
> Edit, that may be wrong though. Yuri just pee'd my bed in revenge for his haircut.


Haha my Mum always thinks the dog takes revenge if she doesn't get her own way - I always try and find a 'logical' solution instead, Wonder which of us is right :lol2:


feorag said:


> :lol2: Come to think of it when Sorcha was in heat she was a monkey for peeing on my bed - maybe it was to make us sorry for not letting her go out and find a man! :lol2:


Haha!

Congrats btw Colin -


Zoo-Man said:


> Annabel, I doubt any species of animal commonly kept as a pet would be capable of vengeance. However, Im sure I've heard a story of Elephants taking revenge for some reason or other, just can't think what & why.


Ah that is absolutely brilliant - I just googled and apparently there's some sciencetists which said so:
Elephants never forget . . . revenge - Africa, World News - Independent.ie
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg18925391.400-elephants-on-the-edge-fight-back.html

So now I have an answer: 'possibly'!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Well we chose a car this morning, a Renault Megane. It should be ready to collect on Friday. My dad also got fantastic news from the hospital this morning too. They said there is no sign of the cancer now the bladder & prostate have been removed, so he just has to go back in 3 months time to check things again. And its my mum's birthday tomorrow so what a lovely present! :2thumb:
> 
> Annabel, I doubt any species of animal commonly kept as a pet would be capable of vengeance. However, Im sure I've heard a story of Elephants taking revenge for some reason or other, just can't think what & why.


Colin that is indeed excellent news and coming at a great time for your mum. Today is indeed a day for celebration.

As far as elephants are concerned they definitely behave more like humans than most animals in their family groups and of course that circus elephant never forgot that nasty boy teasing him with his Rolo and got his revenge years later! :roll2: PMSL!!! I loved that advert!


----------



## feorag

Now that it's arrived safely and I know Rach likes it, this is the little set I knitted as a gift for her son, Gabe. Hedgehogs are so much better than pompoms when you're mum is a hedgehog fan! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Well we chose a car this morning, a Renault Megane. It should be ready to collect on Friday. My dad also got fantastic news from the hospital this morning too. They said there is no sign of the cancer now the bladder & prostate have been removed, so he just has to go back in 3 months time to check things again. And its my mum's birthday tomorrow so what a lovely present! :2thumb:
> 
> Annabel, I doubt any species of animal commonly kept as a pet would be capable of vengeance. However, Im sure I've heard a story of Elephants taking revenge for some reason or other, just can't think what & why.


An elephant's revenge - YouTube

is it vengeance or rage though? Vengeance would fester and not be an instant retort. Retaliation is another thing which animals are capable of.


----------



## feorag

I agree Davie and I think that is rage at all the mistreatment the poor creature has been dished out to it by humans! :bash:


----------



## cloggers

Bags been getting heavier and heavier by the day, so I thought I'd have a clear out.










Was going to burn it, but decided recycling would be much more eco friendly. 
Think its bed time now!


----------



## Shell195

How hot has it been today:gasp: I was out doing the garden before I had to go and deliver cat litter, do a home visit and drop some stuff off for another charity so yet again Im shattered  I also got an adult Wood pigeon brought to me who cant fly, Im hoping he is just a bit stunned and can be released where he was found tomorrow as I cant see any injuries on him at all.


----------



## Shell195

cloggers said:


> Bags been getting heavier and heavier by the day, so I thought I'd have a clear out.
> 
> image
> 
> Was going to burn it, but decided recycling would be much more eco friendly.
> Think its bed time now!


Is your bag like the one that Mary Poppins had:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

What a lovely hot day it was today. The tortoises are now outside in their outdoor enclosures, the garden has had a tidy, & the shorts, t-shirt & flip-flops were on!


----------



## Esarosa

Tortoises are loving the heat...me not so much even baby is quieter than usual and normally she doesn't stop fidgeting. Got hair cut yesterday. She didn't cut it as short as I'd have wanted but it was like a sauna in there so I just legged it asap. Also got my eyebrows threaded for the first time...sweet Jesus was that uncomfortable on my right one.

Waiting in for cot bed to be delivered today and a new mattress for us. Got new dryer yesterday been without for about two or three years so nice to have dry clothes in a reasonable amount of time rather than days lol.Course now it's here it's glorious sunshine and we could get away without it...ah well lol.


----------



## feorag

It was indeed a hot day yesterday and today promises the same. I've stayed in the house, apart from walking Skye and tried to keep cool. Poor Skye was struggling when we got back from our walk yesterday, so I got the hosepipe out and wet him down to try and cool him a bit. He really does love it! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/850901-really-hot-day-another-hosepipe.html

Chloe, that's a lot of paperwork to hump around.

Shell, how's the pigeon this morning? Did he manage to fly away? And it sounds like you're doing too much at the minute!! :bash: You need to slow down a bit, you're not getting any younger.:whistling2:

Colin I had shorts on yesterday too, but gave the flip flops a miss! :whistling2:

Katie, You've only got 49 days to go! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> It was indeed a hot day yesterday and today promises the same. I've stayed in the house, apart from walking Skye and tried to keep cool. Poor Skye was struggling when we got back from our walk yesterday, so I got the hosepipe out and wet him down to try and cool him a bit. He really does love it! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/850901-really-hot-day-another-hosepipe.html
> 
> Chloe, that's a lot of paperwork to hump around.
> 
> Shell, how's the pigeon this morning? Did he manage to fly away? And it sounds like you're doing too much at the minute!! :bash: You need to slow down a bit, you're not getting any younger.:whistling2:
> 
> Colin I had shorts on yesterday too, but gave the flip flops a miss! :whistling2:
> 
> Katie, You've only got 49 days to go! :gasp:


I know, it's flown. Got everything we need, hospital bags are packed as I'm convinced she's going to be early due t her measuring ahead. Just waiting for cot to be delivered and we're set...well for material/physical things, maybe not for common sense. :whistling2:
.


----------



## feorag

Trust me, that will come!!!

I'm off to meet my friend Jenny for lunch (the one who's in cancer remission) at the Metro Centre in Gateshead, then I'm away to Boots for my annual eye test.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It was indeed a hot day yesterday and today promises the same. I've stayed in the house, apart from walking Skye and tried to keep cool. Poor Skye was struggling when we got back from our walk yesterday, so I got the hosepipe out and wet him down to try and cool him a bit. He really does love it! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/850901-really-hot-day-another-hosepipe.html
> 
> Chloe, that's a lot of paperwork to hump around.
> 
> Shell, how's the pigeon this morning? Did he manage to fly away? And it sounds like you're doing too much at the minute!! :bash: You need to slow down a bit, you're not getting any younger.:whistling2:
> 
> Colin I had shorts on yesterday too, but gave the flip flops a miss! :whistling2:
> 
> Katie, You've only got 49 days to go! :gasp:


 

Karla would spend hours do what Skye is doing I must get a video of her (due to her moulting she looks like nobody owns her at the minute)

The pigeon was taken back to the area he came from and his test flight showed that although he wasnt a perfect flyer that he could fly enough to stay out of trouble so he was released in the nearby woods(his test fight was his only flight as once released I couldnt catch him again:lol2

Thankyou for reminding me that Im not getting any younger:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Thankyou for reminding me that Im not getting any younger:whistling2:


You're welcome sweetie! :whistling2:

Good news about the pigeon! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I just read on the other thread about kittens where people have said kittens shouldn't go to their new homes til they're 12 weeks old? I was under the impression that it was from 8 weeks? Have all the pieces of information I've been reading been telling me the wrong things?!


----------



## DavieB

Feel really bad, caused my doggy to be not well. 

Yesterday Nathan went for a poo in the potty whiule I was in the shower. Yuri decided to eat the poo and drink the pee  . So I washed him with carex hand soap which irritated his skin making him scratch like hell all night while were asleep, he broke the skin and got an infection which caused a cyst. 

He is in a ton of pain and even snapped at the vet and the Mrswhen she was touching it I had to pin him down to get him checked out. He has to go back in tomorrow at ten to nine if the cyst hasn't gone down or pain subsided he may have to be anaesthetised to get the cyst drained. 

On top of that I'm meant to be going to Benidorm tomorrow but that looks like being cancelled it was a trip that was arranged since Emmas sister got the all clear from her cancer and her MRSA. Only the weekend right enough but still. We had Emma's dad looking after the dog all weekend he loves him like his own lol but he can;t drive to the vet.


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I just read on the other thread about kittens where people have said kittens shouldn't go to their new homes til they're 12 weeks old? I was under the impression that it was from 8 weeks? Have all the pieces of information I've been reading been telling me the wrong things?!


Basically, yes! :lol:

Seriously though kittens taken away from their mother at too young an age (like 6-10 weeks) have a tendency to become too humanised, cos they haven't been with their mother long enough to learn how to be a cat, basically! They are the ones who develop behavioural problems as adults. They need their mother and siblings to teach them bite inhibition and how not to use their claws in play and they are the best ones to teach that.



DavieB said:


> Feel really bad, caused my doggy to be not well.


Oh my word Davie, sounds like you've learned a hard lesson there! I hope Yuri is OK and you can get away for your weekend.


----------



## DavieB

Should I just have used an alcohol wipe Eileen? He's feeling much better now, he was so depressed all day while I was at work but since the injections he has been excellent I bought him 2 temmis balls and he's been fetching and everything. He is in a lot of pain though you can visibly see it . He pee's for britain when he went out eventually lol. He's a good boy


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

All the cats I've known belonging to friends etc were got at 8weeks, my first cat came to us at 8 weeks and he was the best cat I've ever known. The idiot I got my two current cats from had them til they were 7mths and they're the worst I've ever known! 

I'm finding this info hard to take in right now. My babies go for a vet check next week, I'll ask them what they think about it. I've honestly never heard of this before


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> All the cats I've known belonging to friends etc were got at 8weeks, my first cat came to us at 8 weeks and he was the best cat I've ever known. The idiot I got my two current cats from had them til they were 7mths and they're the worst I've ever known!
> 
> I'm finding this info hard to take in right now. My babies go for a vet check next week, I'll ask them what they think about it. I've honestly never heard of this before


I wish I could remember where it was but Val (Catastrophyrat) once posted a link on here in answer to someone who was asking, which explained physically and mentally why a kitten shouldn't be taken away from its mother before the age of 12 weeks, but I can't find it.

Some of the reasons why they should stay with their mother are given here Cats: When can I give kittens away?, kitten foods, litter box training

What I do know is that after almost 20 years of breeding, I know my queens were not ready to lose their kittens at 8 or even 10 weeks and the kittens weren't ready to be separated from their mother. whereas by the time the kittens left me at 13-14 weeks the mother didn't seem to even notice that they'd gone and - it was just natural for her to not need to be still caring for them and the kittens went to their new homes outgoing, confident kittens, so no stress at the separation to either mother or babies.

I've never had a kitten owner come back to me to say their cats are biters, nervous, aggressive, had breakdowns in litter training etc and I never litter trained a kitten ever, the mother did it all. 

To be frank I can tell you now that your vet will say it is fine to let the kittens go at 8 weeks *unless* they are cat breeders themselves, in which case I'm certain they will tell you the kittens would be better left with their mother until they are older. Not to put too fine a point on it, vets are there to treat sick animals, advice like this would come better from an animal behaviourist imao. 

Dave where is the cyst? Did you wash his face and mouth with the Carex soap or all over??


----------



## DavieB

face and throat, cyst is on his throat.


----------



## feorag

Hmmm.... then maybe a wipe might have been better. I just use baby wipes rather than alcohol wipes on any of my animals. Was he really stinky???


----------



## freekygeeky

kittens will be coming to mine on the 4th!! I'm being a fosterer again!! VERY excited, a little worried though (never looked after new new kittens! - not to sure what to expect!)


----------



## DavieB

yer he was minging. Baby poo and pee all over his beard and dribbled down his neck


----------



## Zoo-Man

Davie, what a shame about Yuri. Hopefully he'll be right as rain again in no time.

Shell, great news about the pigeon.

I rang a couple of scrap places up today to see what they'd give me for taking our old car for scrap. £100 was the general consencus. Though one said £200, so they are arranging to come for it tomorrow. Our new car should be ready tomorrow too. Poor Clark is knackered, having 4 hours of his working day on public transport!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> I wish I could remember where it was but Val (Catastrophyrat) once posted a link on here in answer to someone who was asking, which explained physically and mentally why a kitten shouldn't be taken away from its mother before the age of 12 weeks, but I can't find it.
> 
> Some of the reasons why they should stay with their mother are given here Cats: When can I give kittens away?, kitten foods, litter box training
> 
> What I do know is that after almost 20 years of breeding, I know my queens were not ready to lose their kittens at 8 or even 10 weeks and the kittens weren't ready to be separated from their mother. whereas by the time the kittens left me at 13-14 weeks the mother didn't seem to even notice that they'd gone and - it was just natural for her to not need to be still caring for them and the kittens went to their new homes outgoing, confident kittens, so no stress at the separation to either mother or babies.
> 
> I've never had a kitten owner come back to me to say their cats are biters, nervous, aggressive, had breakdowns in litter training etc and I never litter trained a kitten ever, the mother did it all.
> 
> To be frank I can tell you now that your vet will say it is fine to let the kittens go at 8 weeks *unless* they are cat breeders themselves, in which case I'm certain they will tell you the kittens would be better left with their mother until they are older. Not to put too fine a point on it, vets are there to treat sick animals, advice like this would come better from an animal behaviourist imao.
> 
> Dave where is the cyst? Did you wash his face and mouth with the Carex soap or all over??


Thanks so much for that information. I have someone who wants her kitten at 8 weeks and I i know she's had her last two kittens from that age, one of which was from a breeder so I can't see her waiting but I'll make sure I hold onto the other two an extra few weeks. I think its really strange that I've not heard of this til now. Oh well, glad I'm finding out now before they've all left too early


----------



## feorag

Well they're your kittens and it's your choice, but whether she'd had 2 kittens at 8 weeks old before i wouldn't let her have one from me at that age. However, if you do decide to do that then, if it was me, I would choose the kitten she would get and it would be the most outgoing, confident kitten of the 3, as that is the one that will probably cope better with being taken away from its mother at that age.



DavieB said:


> yer he was minging. Baby poo and pee all over his beard and dribbled down his neck


Oh dear! :sad: I think in that case I would have gone for a total bath, but used baby shampoo.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Well they're your kittens and it's your choice, but whether she'd had 2 kittens at 8 weeks old before i wouldn't let her have one from me at that age. However, if you do decide to do that then, if it was me, I would choose the kitten she would get and it would be the most outgoing, confident kitten of the 3, as that is the one that will probably cope better with being taken away from its mother at that age.
> 
> Oh dear! :sad: I think in that case I would have gone for a total bath, but used baby shampoo.


Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi evil hiddenclaws ~I am sorry i dont know your actual christian name so please forgive me. 
Can I just give you an opinion based on my own experiences with regard to kittens and leaving mum at correct ages, I have 5 cats in total the first two I took on at 11 and 12 weeks of age and these two cats have no issues even though one is autistic they are perfectly normal cats whose behaviour is completely what oyu would expect from any cat. The third cat I took on at 8 weeks of age and he although now 2 years of age still has certain behavioural issues, which include inappropriate kneading and licking behaviour which we cannot solve and also he does use inappropriate bite behaviour when playing. The last two are just a year old and i call them my kitten cats as i took them on at 4 weeks of age. I have had serious behavioural issues with them which without help and advice from eorag and Shell on here i think i would of given them to a cat rescue as they have hnearly driven me insane at times and i m still battling them now. Both kittens have serious bite inhibition issues and inappropriate play isues they also have had grooming problems and they seriously do not think of themselves as proper cats as they hav enot had siblings or mumt o tell them what is and isnt the right sort of behaviour expected of them. Even having the other cats around to try and help teach them proper behaviout hasnt entirely worked especially with one of them not having had the opportunity to learn from siblings at all`and so having similar problems himself. 
I know it is a personal choice of when you allow kittens to leave mum and alot of vets will say that 8 weeks is old enough for it to happen but beleive me the extra few weeks is well worth it for the sake of the kitten and its developement, if oyu are able to I would advise you to keep them that bit longer and let them develope the proper behaviour expected of them by prospective new owners. 
Please dont think I am having a go at you at all as that is not my intention at all it is just my opinion based of what i havepersonally experienced over the past four years where my boys are concerned.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

oh! i forgot to say that i got a visit from who i think may be the daddy of my three little fluffs. i'd been in the back bedroom with the dog who had fallen asleep, and he's a bit deaf, so i'd come back through to the living room minus the dog to find this handsome young man strutting his stuff about, obviously searching for the wife! i took some pictures and scanned him for a micro chip but unfortunately he doesnt have one.

he crapped himself when the dog woke and came through to find me, took off at great speed and i havent seen him since, that was on tuesday, the day after the babes arrived.

i've just posted his picture on facebook to see if anyone recognises him.

i assume he's the dad as he was the cat i kept seeing around the place, and i don't recognise him as one of the locals. Bit bloody balshy of him to just come into a strange house though!

here he is 

















(he was fluffed up cos he'd just heard the dogs noisey claws on the laminate floor in the hall and was watching the window he'd come in)


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

sammy1969 said:


> Hi evil hiddenclaws ~I am sorry i dont know your actual christian name so please forgive me.
> Can I just give you an opinion based on my own experiences with regard to kittens and leaving mum at correct ages, I have 5 cats in total the first two I took on at 11 and 12 weeks of age and these two cats have no issues even though one is autistic they are perfectly normal cats whose behaviour is completely what oyu would expect from any cat. The third cat I took on at 8 weeks of age and he although now 2 years of age still has certain behavioural issues, which include inappropriate kneading and licking behaviour which we cannot solve and also he does use inappropriate bite behaviour when playing. The last two are just a year old and i call them my kitten cats as i took them on at 4 weeks of age. I have had serious behavioural issues with them which without help and advice from eorag and Shell on here i think i would of given them to a cat rescue as they have hnearly driven me insane at times and i m still battling them now. Both kittens have serious bite inhibition issues and inappropriate play isues they also have had grooming problems and they seriously do not think of themselves as proper cats as they hav enot had siblings or mumt o tell them what is and isnt the right sort of behaviour expected of them. Even having the other cats around to try and help teach them proper behaviout hasnt entirely worked especially with one of them not having had the opportunity to learn from siblings at all`and so having similar problems himself.
> I know it is a personal choice of when you allow kittens to leave mum and alot of vets will say that 8 weeks is old enough for it to happen but beleive me the extra few weeks is well worth it for the sake of the kitten and its developement, if oyu are able to I would advise you to keep them that bit longer and let them develope the proper behaviour expected of them by prospective new owners.
> Please dont think I am having a go at you at all as that is not my intention at all it is just my opinion based of what i havepersonally experienced over the past four years where my boys are concerned.


thanks very much for the input, i dont think your having a go at all, i genuinely had no idea that 8 weeks was too young for kittens to be rehomed, i've dealt with dogs and puppies galore but never kittens, my first cat was given to me at 8 weeks and he was the best cat i've ever known, i had always thought that 8 weeks was the proper age for them to leave, thankfully i've learnt this new information while the babes are just a few days old, i'm definitely going to keep them until 12 weeks after the advice i've been given, i want the best start for these little 'uns.

the one that my co-worker is getting will be tricky though, she's always had her kitten from 8 weeks, even a persian that she bought from a breeder was sold to her at 8 weeks so she's convinced that thats the age she'll be getting it at, i'll need to think of a tactful way to tell her. I might be able to meet in the middle with her one and let her take it at 10 weeks, she wants the light grey one though and thats the quietest one  dunno quite how this will go down but hopefully she wont be too offended.

my OH wont like this at all :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

The thing is that you want the best homes for your kittens and you don't want them to be rehomed on and the way that I see it, if you let them go too soon and they do develop behavioural problems, especially biting, their new owners are more likely to rehome them than if they go out into their new homes as confident, outgoing kittens. That's why I would keep them until they are 12 weeks.

BTW the persian breeder mustn't be a GCCF registered breeder, or if she is then she shouldn't have homed the kitten at 8 weeks, because breeders agree to a charter that all kittens will go to their new homes vaccinated against Flu and enteritis, which is impossible at 8 weeks! :bash:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> The thing is that you want the best homes for your kittens and you don't want them to be rehomed on and the way that I see it, if you let them go too soon and they do develop behavioural problems, especially biting, their new owners are more likely to rehome them than if they go out into their new homes as confident, outgoing kittens. That's why I would keep them until they are 12 weeks.
> 
> BTW the persian breeder mustn't be a GCCF registered breeder, or if she is then she shouldn't have homed the kitten at 8 weeks, because breeder sign a charter that all kittens will go to their new homes vaccinated against Flu and enteritis, which is impossible at 8 weeks! :bash:


i wouldnt know, this was over 15 years ago, she lost her persian either last year or the year before. my memory sucks. I will definitely be keeping the other two til they are 12 weeks like i said, they are the ones going to people i dont yet know, the one going to denise is still a question mark, she's one of your crazy pet owners, it could be bat crap crazy and she's still keep it lol i know that i'd never need to worry about her rehoming it no matter how daft it was, but i've taken in what you've told me. she's just a bit difficult at times, and cos i have to work with her.. well, we'll see lol


----------



## feorag

In that case you pick the one she's getting, because you'll know the personality and temperaments of the kittens and she won't, so you'll know which will be the best kitten to let her have.

I sold a kitten to someone who had a siamese and I wasn't very keen on letting anyone have my kittens who had a dominant breed cat, so I'd refused a few people with Bengals and one with a Turkish Van. However, this girl had waited for 3 years for me to produce a usual male kitten - nothing I did would persuade her to go to another breeder, she'd seen my cats and wanted one of mine. when i agreed I didn't realise that she had a siamese, so I picked the kitten and she took Floyd (Feorag Flamboyant Floyd - :lol who was the most relaxed laidback, happy go lucky cat - in fact the same personality as his Uncle Harry (he was a Kisha kitten and Harry and Kisha were full brother and sister but a year apart) and I knew he would get on fine with the Siamese, which he did.

:roll2: PMSL!!! I've just been sent this by Sandra - I think it's excellent.


----------



## sammy1969

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i wouldnt know, this was over 15 years ago, she lost her persian either last year or the year before. my memory sucks. I will definitely be keeping the other two til they are 12 weeks like i said, they are the ones going to people i dont yet know, the one going to denise is still a question mark, she's one of your crazy pet owners, it could be bat crap crazy and she's still keep it lol i know that i'd never need to worry about her rehoming it no matter how daft it was, but i've taken in what you've told me. she's just a bit difficult at times, and cos i have to work with her.. well, we'll see lol


I can honestly say I always thought the same thing too it was what i had always been told. I was even there when my sister was told by a vet that it was perfectly fine to allow them to go at this age and that she should bring her female into be spayedas soon as they had all left at 6-8 weeks of age. It wasn't until i had problems with my 2 year old and asked for advice on here, I would never of known that it was due to him being taken from mum too earlyand then when the kittn cats came along if it werent for Feorag and Shell as said I don't think I would of kept them.
I have since heard another vet say to a friend it was ok to take a kitten at 6 weeks of age and I was gobsmacked I pointed out what i had experienced from kittens leaving mum too early and was told that yeah it happens but that it was still ok to allow kittens to leave even if they do suffer these sort of problems as a vet can help sort them out if there are any, which jsut said it all to me and i was glad my own vet didnt have the same opinion. The upshot is now that my friend has taken the kitten and has already started to experience problems with her and biting issues and other behaviour problems. ~I have given her the advice Feorag and Shell gave me to help stop the issues and I am hoping in time it will stop for the sake of her kids who keep well away from the new kitten even though they were taught that when on her own bed etc she was to be left, but the kitten still attacks them both for no reason when she is not in her own space.


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> In that case you pick the one she's getting, because you'll know the personality and temperaments of the kittens and she won't, so you'll know which will be the best kitten to let her have.
> 
> I sold a kitten to someone who had a siamese and I wasn't very keen on letting anyone have my kittens who had a dominant breed cat, so I'd refused a few people with Bengals and one with a Turkish Van. However, this girl had waited for 3 years for me to produce a usual male kitten - nothing I did would persuade her to go to another breeder, she'd seen my cats and wanted one of mine. when i agreed I didn't realise that she had a siamese, so I picked the kitten and she took Floyd (Feorag Flamboyant Floyd - :lol who was the most relaxed laidback, happy go lucky cat - in fact the same personality as his Uncle Harry (he was a Kisha kitten and Harry and Kisha were full brother and sister but a year apart) and I knew he would get on fine with the Siamese, which he did.
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!! I've just been sent this by Sandra - I think it's excellent.
> 
> image


Where has the like button gone, I think this is great I ordered one of those but they sent it in installments lol just incase I changed my mind


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> In that case you pick the one she's getting, because you'll know the personality and temperaments of the kittens and she won't, so you'll know which will be the best kitten to let her have.
> 
> I sold a kitten to someone who had a siamese and I wasn't very keen on letting anyone have my kittens who had a dominant breed cat, so I'd refused a few people with Bengals and one with a Turkish Van. However, this girl had waited for 3 years for me to produce a usual male kitten - nothing I did would persuade her to go to another breeder, she'd seen my cats and wanted one of mine. when i agreed I didn't realise that she had a siamese, so I picked the kitten and she took Floyd (Feorag Flamboyant Floyd - :lol who was the most relaxed laidback, happy go lucky cat - in fact the same personality as his Uncle Harry (he was a Kisha kitten and Harry and Kisha were full brother and sister but a year apart) and I knew he would get on fine with the Siamese, which he did.
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!! I've just been sent this by Sandra - I think it's excellent.
> 
> image


love the picture!


----------



## kemist

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> thanks very much for the input, i dont think your having a go at all, i genuinely had no idea that 8 weeks was too young for kittens to be rehomed, i've dealt with dogs and puppies galore but never kittens, my first cat was given to me at 8 weeks and he was the best cat i've ever known, i had always thought that 8 weeks was the proper age for them to leave, thankfully i've learnt this new information while the babes are just a few days old, i'm definitely going to keep them until 12 weeks after the advice i've been given, i want the best start for these little 'uns.
> 
> the one that my co-worker is getting will be tricky though, she's always had her kitten from 8 weeks, even a persian that she bought from a breeder was sold to her at 8 weeks so she's convinced that thats the age she'll be getting it at, i'll need to think of a tactful way to tell her. I might be able to meet in the middle with her one and let her take it at 10 weeks, she wants the light grey one though and thats the quietest one  dunno quite how this will go down but hopefully she wont be too offended.
> 
> my OH wont like this at all :whistling2:


If you dont want to upset her or let her choose a kitten at 8 weeks you could tell her a little white lie and tell her it isn't fully weened until 12 weeks.

Love the picture Eileen.


----------



## feorag

Good, i'n't it??

Well that's me off to bed, got an early start tomorrow for the cat show - and it'll be a long day so I won't be on until tomorrow night.

Don't you lot talk too much tomorrow. :bash: :lol2:>


----------



## Shell195

I invented the Crazy lady cat kit:whistling2:

Have a great day at the show Eileen and dont forget Sphynx pics:flrt:
Ive been busy tonight as we took in 2 hoglets about 6/7 days old, the man had been observing them since wednesday night. Im not sure how they survived so long but they did and came in as an emergency this evening. They were icy cold and starving, sadly the female died earlier and the male is just hanging on


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> I invented the Crazy lady cat kit:whistling2:
> 
> Have a great day at the show Eileen and dont forget Sphynx pics:flrt:


there were some stunning sphynx at the show in cambridge last weekend!

BUT they were all intact, and their balls were HUGE!! lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well we have our new car. Its a beauty, & very modern. The lights turn on on their own depending on the level of light, all leather interior, a card instead of a key, Clark is like a kid with a new toy, hehe.

Tomorrow we are spending the day at a friend's pet shop in Blackpool. Its the first anniversary of opening, so they are having a bit of an event at the shop & we are taking the Meerkats for a Meet The Meerkats sort of thing. Me & Clark put their harnesses on the other day (a struggle in itself) & due to this week being stressful & all about bloody cars, we haven't actually tried the Meerkats walking with leads attached to their harnesses. So we may be in for some fun tomorrow. I shall get some piccies for you all. We have made a donation box for Woodlands Animal Sanctuary too.

Then tomorrow night we are going to our friend Dave's friend's gathering for a few drinks & nibbles.


----------



## feorag

Well that's me home and pretty cream crackered - it's been a long day in terms of how I've been lately.

The show went very well and there were no complaints on the day. I did take some photos and will put up a thread when I've had time to download them, but I didn't get a chance to take very many as by the time I had finished all my paperwork the show was about to close so people were packing away their cats in readiness of a quick exit.


Shell195 said:


> IHave a great day at the show Eileen and dont forget Sphynx pics:flrt:
> Ive been busy tonight as we took in 2 hoglets about 6/7 days old, the man had been observing them since wednesday night. Im not sure how they survived so long but they did and came in as an emergency this evening. They were icy cold and starving, sadly the female died earlier and the male is just hanging on


I only had 1 entry and it had its certificate withheld! :roll: Sorry, but never got a chance to take a piccie of it.

Shame about the hoglets, But at such a young age 2 days without food and liquid is too long, but I hope you can save the male.



Zoo-Man said:


> Well we have our new car. Its a beauty, & very modern. The lights turn on on their own depending on the level of light, all leather interior, a card instead of a key, Clark is like a kid with a new toy, hehe.
> 
> Tomorrow we are spending the day at a friend's pet shop in Blackpool. Its the first anniversary of opening, so they are having a bit of an event at the shop & we are taking the Meerkats for a Meet The Meerkats sort of thing. Me & Clark put their harnesses on the other day (a struggle in itself) & due to this week being stressful & all about bloody cars, we haven't actually tried the Meerkats walking with leads attached to their harnesses. So we may be in for some fun tomorrow. I shall get some piccies for you all. We have made a donation box for Woodlands Animal Sanctuary too.
> 
> Then tomorrow night we are going to our friend Dave's friend's gathering for a few drinks & nibbles.


I've gone the opposite way Colin - my old car had automatic lighting and wipers, but this one doesn't. I came home last night after driving through the Tyne Tunnel and manually put my lights on in the tunnel, but then totally forgot to turn them off again, cos I'm not used to it. I couldn't work out what was 'plinking' at me when I got home and opened the door to get out! It'll take a bit of getting used to for me. Glad you're enjoying your ownership of your new car! :2thumb:

Ooh, I hope you have a great day with the Meerkats and I shall look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Well we have our new car. Its a beauty, & very modern. The lights turn on on their own depending on the level of light, all leather interior, a card instead of a key, Clark is like a kid with a new toy, hehe.
> 
> Tomorrow we are spending the day at a friend's pet shop in Blackpool. Its the first anniversary of opening, so they are having a bit of an event at the shop & we are taking the Meerkats for a Meet The Meerkats sort of thing. Me & Clark put their harnesses on the other day (a struggle in itself) & due to this week being stressful & all about bloody cars, we haven't actually tried the Meerkats walking with leads attached to their harnesses. So we may be in for some fun tomorrow. I shall get some piccies for you all. We have made a donation box for Woodlands Animal Sanctuary too.
> 
> Then tomorrow night we are going to our friend Dave's friend's gathering for a *few drinks & nibbles*.


You`ve come over all Hyacinth Bucket:roll2:

Happy new car, I bet its a relief :2thumb: 

Good luck with the Meercats:lol2:



feorag said:


> Well that's me home and pretty cream crackered - it's been a long day in terms of how I've been lately.
> 
> The show went very well and there were no complaints on the day. I did take some photos and will put up a thread when I've had time to download them, but I didn't get a chance to take very many as by the time I had finished all my paperwork the show was about to close so people were packing away their cats in readiness of a quick exit.I only had 1 entry and it had its certificate withheld! :roll: Sorry, but never got a chance to take a piccie of it.
> 
> Shame about the hoglets, But at such a young age 2 days without food and liquid is too long, but I hope you can save the male.
> 
> I've gone the opposite way Colin - my old car had automatic lighting and wipers, but this one doesn't. I came home last night after driving through the Tyne Tunnel and manually put my lights on in the tunnel, but then totally forgot to turn them off again, cos I'm not used to it. I couldn't work out what was 'plinking' at me when I got home and opened the door to get out! It'll take a bit of getting used to for me. Glad you're enjoying your ownership of your new car! :2thumb:
> 
> Ooh, I hope you have a great day with the Meerkats and I shall look forward to seeing some pictures.


How was the heat in the show hall?
The male hoglet is still holding his own but he never demands food which is worrying, usually at this age they are very noisy when they are hungry


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You`ve come over all Hyacinth Bucket:roll2:


:lol2:


Shell195 said:


> How was the heat in the show hall?
> The male hoglet is still holding his own but he never demands food which is worrying, usually at this age they are very noisy when they are hungry


I answered on my other thread, but the heat was pretty good because the hall has aircon. When I first started showing our show was held at the Durham University Sports hall in Durham and that was a nightmare venue. In terms of average over the 23 years that I've been showing Durham has more red hot sunny days than we have cold or wet days and the Durham Sports Hall was just all windows and none of them opened. We cannot open doors in case a cat escapes so it was a nightmare for heat until we went to Nissan.

I hope you can get the hedgie boy through this! :sad: Poor lad!


----------



## Amalthea

How're the hoglets, Shell?? 

I am LOVING this weather!!!! Actually getting my color back! I have been so pale and it's been getting me down.


----------



## feorag

I can't stand it!!! I'm sick to death already of always being damp or actually having sweat running down my face. My thermostat is totally buggered up, so I'm always hot and when the weather joins in I can't bear it!


----------



## sammy1969

Have not long been home from the most wonderful day spent with my sister and her family. Had no intention of staying long but spent a wonderful time playing with my great niece properly for the first time since she was born and she is now 4 lol we ended up making mud pies lol and tickling times lol. Also had a great dirt fight with my sister Mandy which is something I never expected but she was doing her hanging baskets when we arrived and we became like a couple of kids along with her foster daughter and mum of Demi leigh, my great neice, Claire. It started as just a bit of innocent fun and ended up with all of us who just all happened to be wearing white turning into a very wierd shade of grey lol, and compost in some pretty amazing places including me ending up with a cleavage and bra full and Mandy well I just darent say where she ended up finding it.... and compost all over the lawn lol but five hanging baskets later and goodness knows how many window box type containers full of plants i came home with a box of left over pansies and violas to plant in my own tubs etc absolutely filthy white summer dress and in need of a shower lol, and to think as kids all we ever did was fight really but now we are getting closer all the time and it is great. Cant wait to see what happens next time we go up lol water fight maybe lol?


----------



## feorag

Bet you didn't take any piccies for us! :whistling2:

Well I'm a bit cream crackered this morning after such a long day, but the only bit of me that's really aching (apart from the usual) is my right forearm from all the writing! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Thought some of you would enjoy this... It was written (and performed) by my Uncle Michael for the veterans.

Michael Waid.avi - YouTube


----------



## sammy1969

feorag said:


> Bet you didn't take any piccies for us! :whistling2:
> 
> Well I'm a bit cream crackered this morning after such a long day, but the only bit of me that's really aching (apart from the usual) is my right forearm from all the writing! :roll:


Do you mean me for piccies Eileen lol now i dont think i could put some of them up lol without getting into trouble lol, ~have been knackered all day and slept most of it I do hate ME/CFS I have one good day and the next I sleep for England. Mind oyu even with Factor 50 sun cream I hve managed to get burnt which isn't good but oh well shows how bad the sun has been even with renewing it every two hours. Was a great day though especally when Demi found a snail and decided to terrorise my sister with it lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well the Meet The Meerkats event went ok at our friend's pet shop. Unfortunately it wasn't very busy at all, which was a great shame as our friend had had leaflets made & delivered locally. The Meerkats were well behaved & the people who did come to see them were fascinated. I took a few pics, which I'll post tomorrow.

Today me, Clark & Dave went to visit Anne, a friend who shows Japanese Chins. We were in awe at her house & the land that she had. We took along Roxy, & Dave took the 2 pups that he is keeping. We did a bit of training with them, getting them used to walking on a lead. Anne took some pics & again, I will post them tomorrow. Roxy looked great & very promising fo the ring.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thought some of you would enjoy this... It was written (and performed) by my Uncle Michael for the veterans.
> 
> Michael Waid.avi - YouTube


Love your Uncle's voice! :2thumb:



sammy1969 said:


> Do you mean me for piccies Eileen lol now i dont think i could put some of them up lol without getting into trouble lol, ~have been knackered all day and slept most of it I do hate ME/CFS I have one good day and the next I sleep for England. Mind oyu even with Factor 50 sun cream I hve managed to get burnt which isn't good but oh well shows how bad the sun has been even with renewing it every two hours. Was a great day though especally when Demi found a snail and decided to terrorise my sister with it lol


I did indeed mean you and you don't have to tell me how bad CFS is, cos that's the way I am at the minute.



Zoo-Man said:


> Well the Meet The Meerkats event went ok at our friend's pet shop. Unfortunately it wasn't very busy at all, which was a great shame as our friend had had leaflets made & delivered locally. The Meerkats were well behaved & the people who did come to see them were fascinated. I took a few pics, which I'll post tomorrow.
> 
> Today me, Clark & Dave went to visit Anne, a friend who shows Japanese Chins. We were in awe at her house & the land that she had. We took along Roxy, & Dave took the 2 pups that he is keeping. We did a bit of training with them, getting them used to walking on a lead. Anne took some pics & again, I will post them tomorrow. Roxy looked great & very promising fo the ring.


What a shame more people didn't turn up to meet you, but I shall look forward to the photos anyway! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit it was MAndy who took the picies lol as i dint have camera with me so will have to pinch them off her when i next go up but i know some could not be posted lol but will post the ones of her baskets lol, as they did look good. However the ones she took of the state of us both well not for public sight lol we would scare the bravest of folk lmao
AS for CFS i find after every really active day i am on my back now so have to plan for two days instead of one when it cmes to going any where as i need one to sleep it off lo. But i do find it frustrating at times as you must too as you just cant do anything no matter how much you want to even getting out of bed is a trial


----------



## cloggers

I'm so stressed. Too many assignments 
And how difficult is it to find a picture of a sick alpaca :banghead:


----------



## feorag

No idea!! :grin1: How difficult?


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> No idea!! :grin1: How difficult?


Near on impossible!! Either alpacas are invincible, or people don't take pictures for us poor stressed students


----------



## cloggers

Loads of sick llamas, but no alpacas!!
The camelid gods are mocking me :shock:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - and I'm afraid I can't help, cos I don't know any!


----------



## cloggers

google has failed me  meant to be my friend
ahh well, I'll keep searching!


----------



## sammy1969

A thought have you tried zoo pages maybe find one there not sure but maybe lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Chloe, google Alapacas with TB, as it was in the news last week that TB is affecting camelids now.

Here are the pics from the Meet The Meerkats event:















































And Roxy practicing her show pose


----------



## Amalthea

Great pics, Col! How cute is Roxy?!?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Great pics, Col! How cute is Roxy?!?


Thanks hun. I got your PM, it shouldn't be a problem : victory:


----------



## sammy1969

Lovely pics Col the meerkats are so cute as is Roxy


----------



## feorag

Morning all - I've got nothing to do today! :2thumb: Well.............. maybe I should have said nowhere to go, cos there's loads to do in here! :lol2:

Colin that second photo is absolutely delightful - what a beautiful little critter. I remember the first time I ever saw Meerkats - it was years ago in Busch Gardens in Florida. I was walking into an indoor area and walked past a glass fronted enclosure and there was half a dozen of these little critters all standing on their hindlegs staring at me! :flrt: I'd no idea what they were until I read the information, but I was entranced!

Roxy is looking very promising in her show pose - when is her first show?


----------



## Esarosa

Hello all, how is everyone? Lovely photos Col.

Well this hot weather has nearly done me in. Full of a chest infection and yesterday was really poorly, seeing spots, vomiting, coughing, dizziness etc as well as normal pregnancy things like my spd bad back etc. so feeling a wee bit sorry for myself ATM. Trying to get a doctors appointment is being as awkward as ever.

Libby on the other hand is loving this heat. Libby has gone from a grumpy git to wanting to play like a kitten all the time. She's even irritating Phoenix, who is normally the one instigating, or should I say trying to instigate the play. Phoenix just wants to sleep with this heat, I'm with her, seems a better idea


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Morning all - I've got nothing to do today! :2thumb: Well.............. maybe I should have said nowhere to go, cos there's loads to do in here! :lol2:
> 
> Colin that second photo is absolutely delightful - what a beautiful little critter. I remember the first time I ever saw Meerkats - it was years ago in Busch Gardens in Florida. I was walking into an indoor area and walked past a glass fronted enclosure and there was half a dozen of these little critters all standing on their hindlegs staring at me! :flrt: I'd no idea what they were until I read the information, but I was entranced!
> 
> Roxy is looking very promising in her show pose - when is her first show?


 
Thanks Eileen. Notice its the male Meerkat in most of the pics (blus harness) as he's the better behaved one. The female (mint green harness) is only in the last pic on my shoulder. 

Roxy's first show is the Preston & District Canine Society's open show (funnily enough) which is in August I think.


----------



## feorag

Your 'doorstep show' - lucky you! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Col she really is a showy puppy:flrtid you find out about that date for me?

Not long to go now Katie so fingers crossed your pre eclampsia symptoms dont worsen x

My teeny tiny hoglet now laps his milk, he cant even walk properly yet and only opened his eyes today so he looks kinda odd:lol2:

Ive been at the sanctuary all day but im glad to say not much interesting happened


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive been at the sanctuary all day but im glad to say not much interesting happened :lol2:


It's always a relief when that happens though, don't you think?

Good news about the wee hoglet! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news about the hoglet, Shell!


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. I got your PM, it shouldn't be a problem : victory:


Somehow I missed this :blush: Thanx so much, sweet cheeks!! :flrt: let me know if you'd prefer we came to you or the other way around... The big birthday is June 21st, and her party is the 23rd, so sometime around then would be perfect  are you guys coming to my birthday BBQ on the 30th?? I set FB requests to those of ya nearby :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Col she really is a showy puppy:flrtid you find out about that date for me?


She certainly is Shell. Clark hasn't got his rota for that period yet, but it shouldn't be long til he does. He has strict instructions to check ASAP. If he is working that day, I could still come on my own but wouldn't be able to get there without the car.



Amalthea said:


> Somehow I missed this :blush: Thanx so much, sweet cheeks!! :flrt: let me know if you'd prefer we came to you or the other way around... The big birthday is June 21st, and her party is the 23rd, so sometime around then would be perfect  are you guys coming to my birthday BBQ on the 30th?? I set FB requests to those of ya nearby :whistling2:


Ok hun, I'll let you know nearer the time. And I'll have to see if Clark is off on the BBQ day or if were at a dog show, etc, & let you know x


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah no worries  xx


----------



## feorag

Evening all! I've been out since 9:30 this morning and I'm cream crackered! :lol2:
Docs appointment at 9:40, over to Asda to tax Barry's car, walk Skye and then off to pick up Anne to go car booting :2thumb: my first car boot this year!!! After a break for cheesy chips and coffee and another quick mooch around we went to Linden's for coffee and to see her and her friend's bargains and show them ours, then back to Crammy. Call in to Asda to get a cooked chicken cos I forgot to take something out the freezer for tea this morning, into Halfords for one of those elastic hooky things to stop the cat litter tray sliding around in the car when we got on holiday and into PaH for some Applaws for the young rats and APDs cos the fresh trays are B3G1F and home!!! Now catching up on here!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Zoo-Man said:


> And Roxy practicing her show pose
> 
> image


WANT!!

i LOVE bostons! always wanted one! and she is stunning! they're just out my price range though, maybe when im older and if i ever pimp out my dobe i could afford one lol


----------



## cloggers

Thanks for any help in the alpaca department guys! Got full marks for our presentation, well chuffed :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news, Chloe!!


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Thanks for any help in the alpaca department guys! Got full marks for our presentation, well chuffed :no1:


Well done Chloe! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Well done Chloe:no1:

I fell asleep earlier and have only just woken up:gasp: I will never sleep tonight now !!


----------



## feorag

That's why I never doze in the evenings. It's hard enough to get to sleep when I go to bed without having only woken up from a doze an hour before. Anyway, if I doze off I wake up in a helluva mood and could do murder, so it's better that I don't!!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Wow! It's a long time I was last and first posting! :gasp:

Well I'm paying the price for my very energetic day yesterday! I had a crap night's sleep, kept waking up sweating and needing the loo and everything ached! This morning both wrists are really aching, probably due to carrying bags for a couple of hours, my back is aching, my right ankle which aches every morning when I try to swivel it, but this morning is worse, the arm (which does every morning, so nothing new there :roll and my legs! I tried to crouch and they screamed "no way" at me! :lol2: so I've had to hit the painkillers as well as the anti-inflammatories and I've more or less just got up!!!

I will loosen off as the day goes by, but I'm mighty relieved that I made sure I had no arrangements today, so if I did suffer for my enthusiasm, I could have a day doing nothing.


----------



## Kare

I have something to do which I really do not want to do, so in procrastinating from doing that the rabbits, ferrets, all 3 crates of hamsters, both sexes of mice, and the hedgehog have been cleaned out, I have hand sewn two union flag bandanas from a £1.50 flag from sainsburys for the dogs jubilee fun dog show and the chinchillas have had a tidy, but not a complete clean due to running out of bedding and them not even being due....and the dogs have both been groomed

Washing up to do, and re vacuum, as despite being less than 24 hours since it was last done the floor is covered in bedding pieces....then I guess I will have to face real life.


----------



## feorag

I know that feeling too well. Good luck when you're ready to face it! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

This guy seems to be in Diesel's crate at the moment.... :whistling2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Amalthea said:


> This guy seems to be in Diesel's crate at the moment.... :whistling2:
> 
> image


we've got a fledgling at work just now, he's been named and gets meal worms :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> This guy seems to be in Diesel's crate at the moment.... :whistling2:
> 
> image


Oh bless, what's happened to it?


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> This guy seems to be in Diesel's crate at the moment.... :whistling2:
> 
> image


Wow! What's the story!!


----------



## Amalthea

This is what I wrote on FB... Need advice on what to do regarding the certain inspector that is due round tomorrow....



> Basically, he was watching the proceedings with the Olympic torch in Bolton, but when it got rowdy (when the torch actually came through and everybody started cheering and such), he "flew". Nearly went into a road, couldn't get any lift... He went into a shop, so I scooped him up (I was trying to shoo him back over near where he came from). Somebody was already on the phone to the RSPCA and an inspector is supposed to be coming over for him tomorrow, but we all know what they're like with wildlife... I won't be in tomorrow, though. He is NEARLY ready to go, but his keel is VERY prominent and his crop is completely empty. I know how to care for corvid fledglings (I used do it with crows)... Not sure what to do with this guy, though... Especially with the inspector due to come round....... He's currently in Diesel's crate in the back yard (with our magpie pair harassing him).


----------



## Esarosa

Will's advice was 'phone up and tell them it's flown off' lol. He doesn't trust them where wildlife is concerned, can ya tell?

Not sure what you can do hun, you've got experience with corvids so could you not tell them that and that you're happy to foster it until it's ready to go?


----------



## Amalthea

Mom said to say the same. I don't trust 'em. I told them I've raised forbid babies before but she shrugged it off.


----------



## Shell195

I would ring the call centre and say he had flown away too.

Do you have Ravens near you Jen? If not he would be better at a wildlife centre with others of his own kind wouldnt he?
Lower Moss Wood Educational Nature Reserve and Wildlife Hospital


----------



## Amalthea

We only have crows and magpies. The ravens are in Bolton. I agree... Only ever taken care of crows and they've always had others near them.


----------



## Amalthea

Just tried calling that place, Shell, but their mobile is switched off.


----------



## freekygeeky

Hiiii, I've just moved Luca into the new house . Ive just noticed he's got a mahooosive tick on his neck. He isn't the sort of cat where tweezers would work... He's too scaredy. So could I try something like Vaseline/vodka?


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just tried calling that place, Shell, but their mobile is switched off.


 

HelpWildlife.co.uk - Wildlife Hospital This will be nearer


Cant find a real close one

The Corvid Network Network of Corvid rescue Centres, The page of contacts are all part of the corvid network our aim is to add as many Corvid rescuers as possible in order for these wonderful birds to have the support they need


----------



## Shell195

freekygeeky said:


> Hiiii, I've just moved Luca into the new house . Ive just noticed he's got a mahooosive tick on his neck. He isn't the sort of cat where tweezers would work... He's too scaredy. So could I try something like Vaseline/vodka?


 
Ive always been told not to cover them with anything as they spew toxins into the hosts bloodstream but maybe thats just in hedgehogs


----------



## Amalthea

Horwich isn't far at all... Thanx a bunch!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hey Jen, I didn't know there were ravens in Bolton! Where abouts are they hun? The youngg man I look after was asking me about Ravens the other day & I told him there weren't any Ravens near us.


----------



## Amalthea

This guy was at the town hall... So I'm assuming his parents nest up there. I've never SEEN them, though.


Here he is on the lion statue at the town hall:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> This guy was at the town hall... So I'm assuming his parents nest up there. I've never SEEN them, though.
> 
> 
> Here he is on the lion statue at the town hall:
> 
> image


Mmmm, interestig. They are great birds.


----------



## Shell195

Jennnnnnnnnn look:gasp:

Bolton Peregrine - Manchester Birding Forum

Sounds like there is only one pair in Bolton!


----------



## Amalthea

Interesting :hmm: Those will be Poe's parents, I'm sure. I tried looking for them today, but they weren't anywhere to be seen... I left at around 6:45. Dammit.


----------



## feorag

If he is one of their fledglings, then according to that website he'll be ringed.

How's he this morning?

You should put this photo in the wildlife section, there's a lot of people on there who would love to see him.


----------



## Amalthea

He's not ringed, nope. 

He's very bright this morning!! And has eaten a big breakfast! I'll post some pictures of him in wildlife later  I am so in awe of him.


----------



## feorag

That's interesting! Then, unless the ringing comment is incorrect on that other forum, he can't belong to the pair talked about on there.


----------



## Amalthea

I was thinking the ringing comment had to do with the peregrines? Don't know where else he could have come from other than the town hall pair...


----------



## Kare

Yeah my understanding is they were saying the peregrines where loud because their young were ringed that day.

Most of the discussion is about the peregrines.

I love ravens, my maiden name was of Viking type origin, or rather the name the invaders called the locals perhaps, and it means Glorious Raven...which suited me not at all because you can barely get any blonder and paler than me without being albino!


----------



## feorag

You're probably right! The postman woke me up this morning and I was still pretty confuzzled when I came on here! :blush:

I was trying to work out what parts of that discussion was to do with ravens and peregrines and obviously got all confused.

In that case you're right Jen, he must have come from that pair.


----------



## Amalthea

If it wasn't such a busy town center, I could just take him back and hope his parents come down for him.... But he's got no lift yet, so wouldn't be able to get back to his nest.


----------



## Amalthea

We are thinking about taking him back tomorrow late afternoon an seeing if we can see the parents.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Yes they were on about the Peregrine falcons being ringed, not the Ravens. It wasn't the easiets conversation to follow. I hope he takes to the air soon Jen.

Yesterday we prepared Roxy for her first ringcraft class. We clipped her claws, shaved off her whiskers (Bostons are shown with whiskers shaven off), & trimmed her tail tuft. At ringcraft, she did very well for her first time. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> We are thinking about taking him back tomorrow late afternoon an seeing if we can see the parents.


I think your problem is that if he still can't fly, even if his parents do come, there's still every possibility that someone will interfere and they might not be the right person to do so and may tame it down too much (given how easy they are to tame) and so prevent it being released.


----------



## Amalthea

That's true. It's such a difficult decision. They do tame so easily....


----------



## Amalthea

How weird that Bostons are shown without whiskers... :hmm:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> How weird that Bostons are shown without whiskers... :hmm:


I know Jen, I found it strange at first, but they do look good without whickers, the head looks much more smoother & defined. We even bought a Babyliss beard shaver just for the purpose :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!!


----------



## Kare

I always thought it would hurt to have their whiskers cut, like they had nerves or something 

My sister claims she suffers pain when her nails are cut, and have heard that from some other people too :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Kare said:


> I always thought it would hurt to have their whiskers cut, like they had nerves or something
> 
> My sister claims she suffers pain when her nails are cut, and have heard that from some other people too :blush:


Apart from initial squirming at the noise of the trimmers, I've never seen a dog react to having its whiskers trimmed. To get the dogs used to the trimmers, we first allow them to sniff the trimmers, then we touch the dog with the trimmers (not on) around their neck, chest & front legs. Then we turn on the trimmers & see how they react to the noise. Once they are more at ease with the noise, the whiskers can be trimmed.


----------



## sammy1969

Kare I think you will find the pain sensation comes more from the jerking of the nail when being clipped rather than it being painful in itself as the nail is basically like our finger nails, both my dogs hate having their nails clipped not because of it being painful to have them done but more for the fact that it jerks up through the paw causing discomfort. The only way round it is to hold the paw firmly whilst clipping but then the protest about having it held lol


----------



## Amalthea

Nails are made out of the same thing as hair, so it's just like cutting hair


----------



## Kare

sammy1969 said:


> Kare I think you will find the pain sensation comes more from the jerking of the nail when being clipped rather than it being painful in itself as the nail is basically like our finger nails, both my dogs hate having their nails clipped not because of it being painful to have them done but more for the fact that it jerks up through the paw causing discomfort. The only way round it is to hold the paw firmly whilst clipping but then the protest about having it held lol


My sister is a human! She says her fingernails hurt when cut :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

that's always been my understanding too! Basically nails and hair are dead.

How weird that they have to be shown without whiskers though! :crazy: I just don't know what can be gained in appearance by shaving them off.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> that's always been my understanding too! Basically nails and hair are dead.
> 
> How weird that they have to be shown without whiskers though! :crazy: I just don't know what can be gained in appearance by shaving them off.


It gives brachicephalic breeds a cleaner smoother appearance for the ring, especially being a 'head' breed. Pugs, French Buldogs, Boxers, Poodles, Bedlington Terriers, & quite a few other breeds normally have their whiskers removed for showing too. Our deformed pet Boston, Daisy, onviously doesn't have her whickers shaved, but I do clip the odd couple that seem to be aimed at her eyeballs when I notice them.


----------



## lovemysnakes

*Kitty Advice*

Hi there all, I'm hoping some of you kind people would give me some advice on my kitty. 

He's 7 months old and was neutered about 6 weeks ago, a follow up appointment was made around 5 weeks ago and he healed up fine. After the surgeries he was given plain boiled chicken for dinner as recommended by the vets and gradually put back onto his normal diet of canned wet food. However from post surgery he had the runs and this at first did not concern me as I concluded it was likely due to the drugs from the op. But it continued for three/four days. I had been in daily contact with the vets and day 5 I took him up there to be checked over. I was advised to starve him for 24 hours which did the trick. His bowels began to move normally and within another day he was back to his usual self. Or so I thought!

He has become a little bit of a Jackle and Hyde character. Prior to his operation he was a typical playful kitten and although he did sometimes play rough he never attacked me or struck at me. 

Once he had recovered from upset tummy he attacked me on two or three occasions quite badly. He didn't bite hard enough to break the skin but it was hard enough to really bloody hurt and left me with nice bloody scratches all over my right arm. 
He still attacks my feet and legs as I get into bed in the evening. This is really the only time he actively seeks me out to attack me. Otherwise its when I'm petting him, he will try to hold my hand to himself and bite me. He doesn't seem vicious when doing this thought, its just claws mostly and although I try to read his body language to see if he wants me to pet him or leave him alone, its like he very suddenly changes his mind. 
When he attacks me - always as I get into bed - I would firmly but kindly push him away from me or pick him up and move him to the other side of the room or out of the room. 

He would strike back repeatedly even if he was put in another room! 
This has really upset me, Ive stupidly thought to myself... He's mad with me for taking away his manhood. 

By this time I didn't think he was stressed from op or tummy upset as that had been about 2 weeks prior. 

On the other side of it, he's much more loving now and will fall asleep on me after grooming me and snuggling up. 

Sometimes he will now be licking me and just out of nowhere the lick will become a gentle bite while he looks up at me with those kitty eyes saying....can I get away with this??

Has anyone else experienced this? 

Oscar is mostly an indoor cat but does have access to the garden all day and evening. He often chooses to lounge around the door, chase insects, watch birds or hide in bushes waiting for me to come out and be his prey! A cute pounce and he's distracted by a leaf blowing in a brief gust of wind. Very harmless. 

He has ample toys, scratching posts as far as enrichment is concerned and I'm pretty much housebound so I'm with him a lot of the time. Maybe he could be fed up with me aye! Lol 

Leading on from enrichment such as scratching posts, I've been considering trimming his nails. They do not protrude when retracted at all but they do seem very long. Especially when he's having a good old stretch and they all come out gleaming like the deadly weapons they have the potential to be!

I imagine it is very much the same as trimming rabbit or dog nails? He's pretty cool with me holding his paws and pushing down on them to un sheath the nails. I'd have to catch him when he's sleepy though or he probably won't want to sit still for very long with me groping him. Lol. 

Is it normal to cut cats nails? I honestly only ever thought it was for some pedigree cats that are known to have problems with overgrown nails. 

Oscar seems to enjoy maintaining his nails on the one hundred scratching posts and toys I have in my home, even with all those to claw, he occasionally still goes for the sofa! 

Next on the agenda for comments and advice is greasy fur. He's been vaccinated, wormed, spot on treated and its all up to date etc. I've checked for fleas and seen none, I've given the house another spray of flea killer just to be on the safe side. 

He has mild greasy fur, kind of like a womans hair if not washed for a week or so but its just on his mid to lower back by his spine. Being close to the base of his tail I wondered if this could be studs tail? But surely his hormones would have altered properly now from his neutering. The skin is not inflamed, red, sore, flaking or anything of that nature. Just the tips of fur are greasy. I've spoken to my vets and they have advised to give it another week or so and if it doesn't go on its own then to take him in. 

And no he hasn't been near car oil or anything. These are oils he is producing. I've given him a bath with seemed to help considerably but two days later and its coming back again. Every other day I've been cleaning him with natural non perfumed baby wipes on the greasy spots and this seems to be helping but he's still mildly greasy along his spine. 

Has anyone experienced this? 

He's toileting, eating and drinking fine by the way. 

I'm going to take him in after the bank holiday if he's still greasy. I'm considering getting him a full blood work up, especially checking his thyroid, stool samples and fur/skin swabs from greasy areas. Is this going overboard or are blood works a usual to have done with a young cat? 

I seriously think I need some advice regarding food. He's on whiskers wet canned food and has one tin per day. He has a steady weight of 4.4kg but is still growing. 

My vet advised wet food is better than solely dry food diet as domestic cats tend not to drink very much water. And due to the high water content of his food, Oscar drinks very little. 

I'm very confused about his dietary needs to be honest. I've been told the specialist foods like science plan are a load of old tosh on so many occasions I don't want to be spending that kind on money on cat food that is no better than regular priced cat food but of course if price = best quality I will happily pay more. 

Some advice on cat foods would be great! 

And litter, I use the cheap clay like litter. I don't like it because its dusty and I worry this could hurt him. I've tried thompsons litter, catsan and a few more of that clay like litter and don't really like any of them. 

I clean his litter trays at least once a day, usually twice. The get fully emptied, rinsed with F10, dried and refilled. He really doesn't like much kitty litter in his trays. He will kick it all out if I put too much in. 

I don't really want to spend the money on expensive cat litters such as 'worlds best cat litter'. I'm thinking maybe wood pellets would be better? 

I'm more than happy to keep cleaning his trays twice a day. 

I had started toilet training him with human loo and he peed in it once but I kind of just let it slip off the radar and will probably try again at some point. He was doing so well. 


Sorry for the essay and thank you for taking the time to read it. 

Many thanks,

Emilie.


----------



## feorag

Ooh, lots of questions there, so I'll try and answer them as I go.

Otherwise its when I'm petting him, he will try to hold my hand to himself and bite me. He doesn't seem vicious when doing this thought, its just claws mostly and although I try to read his body language to see if he wants me to pet him or leave him alone, its like he very suddenly changes his mind. 

According to Peter Neville, who was just about the first animal psychologist, this was labelled by the Americans as "Petting & Biting Syndrome" or "Petting Induced Syndrome" and it tends to be more common in cats that were not regularly handled as kittens.

The general feeling is that the cat is happy to be stroked, until it reaches a point where it feels 'trapped' and vulnerable so close to a person while so relaxed and so he 'grows up' in an instant and becomes the solo predator that he is and decides he needs to repel what he feels is a mild threat.

You need to study how long you can stroke him before this reaction kicks in and whether it's when you reach a certain point in the stroking. A lot of cats will tolerate stroking to their heads, ears etc, but when you reach the lower areas of the back or the abdomen that vulnerable feeling kicks in and the cat retaliates.

So what you need to do is to stroke your cat to reassure him, but always stop before you reach that threshold (preferably long before and then you can spend a little longer after a few days of him not biting you) and just leave him alone, so short periods of attention and then stop. Hopefully he will stay beside you as he is so relaxed and confident around you and you have removed the possibility of him feeling vulnerable by your attentions.

Hopefully, this will teach the cat that you are not threatening to him at all and that your attentions are a pleasant experience.

This has nothing to do with him being neutered, it's more to do with him growing up and being an adult.

Did you get him at 8 weeks old? The rest of it sounds more like play imao, but that he hasn't stayed with his mother and siblings long enough to learn 'bite inhibition'. 

This is one of the biggest problems owners find with kittens that have been taken away from their mother at too young an age. Biting during play is totally normal for kittens, because kitten play is really "practice at killing". However, when a kitten bites too hard, either the mother will cuff it, or the sibling will squeal loudly and that teaches the kitten ‘bite inhibition’ in other words that it's biting too hard. When they stay with their siblings and mother until they are 12 weeks old, this behaviour has been modified and they don't bite. One thing to try is to lean forward and gently blow in his face - they don't like it. If it doesn't work blow a bit harder until you get a reaction. Alternatively, try to think like another kitten! If your cat was playing with a sibling and he bit too hard the sibling would squeal, so when your cat bites you make a loud squeal, pull your hand away and then totally ignore him for a minute or so. If that doesn't work, then do what his mother would do and scruff him. It sounds awful, but it's not really. If you scruff a cat it has a natural instinct to freeze as, when the mother does that it means danger is around and the mother needs to move the kitten so it naturally rolls into a ball and hangs immobile! Scruff him so he immobilises immediately and say "no", then quickly find something to distract him from what he was doing. Distraction is one of the best ways to stop a kitten doing anything it shouldn't be doing! And Lord know, they're easily distracted!!! 

Similarly not using their claws in play is also something they learn from their mother and siblings. I started off with pedigree cats, which breeders cannot sell until they are vaccinated - therefore 12 - 13 weeks old. After my 4th cat I then bred them myself, so most of my own cats have never been taken away from their mother, ever. I've owned quite a lot of cats over the last 25 years and I've never had one that bit me and I've never had one that scratched me during play, even when I've tickled their tummies and they've done the "disembowelling bunny kicks", they've never put their claws out.

Leading on from enrichment such as scratching posts, I've been considering trimming his nails. They do not protrude when retracted at all but they do seem very long. Especially when he's having a good old stretch and they all come out gleaming like the deadly weapons they have the potential to be! Is it normal to cut cats nails? I honestly only ever thought it was for some pedigree cats that are known to have problems with overgrown nails.

I've always clipped my cats claws, ever since they were kittens - it's part of show rules when showing cats that their claws must be clipped so they can't scratch the judge! :lol: I've even sat in vet surgery waiting rooms surrounded by dogs and clipped my cat's claws for the vet's sake.

The technique that I've found works for me is I sit down with the cat on my knee kind of in the hollow of my legs, with its back into my stomach and it lying on it back/bum with all four legs in the air. I use normal nail clippers and I take one paw in my hand at a time, push the nail out with a finger tip and clip off the end. Fortunately because cats' claws are pale coloured the quick is much easier to see than, say, in rabbits which have dark claws. 

This technique might not work straight away on your cat and so, when when asked by friends with older cats that aren't used to this, I usually just wait until they're dozing and try to clip off a few at a time - if they object and try to scratch I stop and wait until they've settled again and then do a few more.

Alternatively the scruff technique might still work on him, where someone holds the cat firmly by the scruff of the neck and you clip the claws. Once they get used to it, they usually calm down and eventually accept having it done without struggling.

To be honest there is no difference between pedigree cats claws and non-pedigrees.

He has mild greasy fur, kind of like a womans hair if not washed for a week or so but its just on his mid to lower back by his spine. Being close to the base of his tail I wondered if this could be studs tail? But surely his hormones would have altered properly now from his neutering. The skin is not inflamed, red, sore, flaking or anything of that nature. Just the tips of fur are greasy. I've spoken to my vets and they have advised to give it another week or so and if it doesn't go on its own then to take him in. 

It certainly sounds like stud tail to me and although it is an entire cat problem, it can affect neuters too. What is his chin like, often cats with stud tail suffer from chin acne too?

You can use Biactol to wash just that greasy area and that will help.

I'm going to take him in after the bank holiday if he's still greasy. I'm considering getting him a full blood work up, especially checking his thyroid, stool samples and fur/skin swabs from greasy areas. Is this going overboard or are blood works a usual to have done with a young cat? 

I do think it is going a little overboard on such a young cat - his hormones won't have totally settled down yet if he was only neutered 6 weeks ago, so I certainly wouldn't be putting him through all that just yet, otherwise you could stress him out again and start up another diarrhoea problem.

I seriously think I need some advice regarding food. He's on whiskers wet canned food and has one tin per day. He has a steady weight of 4.4kg but is still growing. 

My vet advised wet food is better than solely dry food diet as domestic cats tend not to drink very much water. And due to the high water content of his food, Oscar drinks very little. 

I'm very confused about his dietary needs to be honest. I've been told the specialist foods like science plan are a load of old tosh on so many occasions I don't want to be spending that kind on money on cat food that is no better than regular priced cat food but of course if price = best quality I will happily pay more. 

Some advice on cat foods would be great! 

I've not fed solely wet food for over 20 years. I used to feed Whiskas to my first cats, but then when Hills came over from America I moved onto that and have tried most of the new complete meals that have been brought out, some of which have been good for my cats, one of which wasn't. However, I've also always added a small amount of wet food to that dried food. At present I'm feeding Costco's own make Kirkland Signature cat food and my cats do well on that - it's only about £15 for a 11Kg bag so good value for money. The highest price food isn't always the best imao, but I'm happier feeding a complete cat food than a tin of meat that is 60% liquid. Before Costco came over here and we joined I was feeding Pro Plan, which wasn't the most expensive complete meal, compared to some, but gave us the results we wanted to see on our cats and as show cats they had to look good and healthy.

And litter, I use the cheap clay like litter. I don't like it because its dusty and I worry this could hurt him. I've tried thompsons litter, catsan and a few more of that clay like litter and don't really like any of them. 

I clean his litter trays at least once a day, usually twice. The get fully emptied, rinsed with F10, dried and refilled. He really doesn't like much kitty litter in his trays. He will kick it all out if I put too much in. 

I don't really want to spend the money on expensive cat litters such as 'worlds best cat litter'. I'm thinking maybe wood pellets would be better? 

I would think very carefully before trying him on wood pellets - they cause more breakdowns in litter training than any other litter, especially in cats that are indoor cats and have soft paw pads. Are you cleaning them out and disinfecting them every day? If so, then I think that is a bit OTT too. We used to spot clean ours once a day and then clean them out totally every weekend and we just used good old Domestos to disinfect them.

Again, over the last 25 years, I've tried most of the new cat litters that have come onto the market and always gone back to Naturecat Gold, which is a clay clumping litter. I hate litters that don't clump, because then you can't take out the wee. However, about 4 years ago a breeder friend of mine told me about OkoPlus, which is a wood based cat litter, but it's lightweight, small pieces and it clumps! :2thumb: She'd tried it on all her cats and found it worked out much cheaper than the litter she was using. So we decided to give it a try and found the same. We bought the largest size bag they did, which was £18, but it was lasting us longer than about 5 of the Naturecat Gold at £5.20 per bag (at that time) and I love it! Because it clumps instantly it removes the wee smell and means that we can remove the clumps of wee and faeces and just top up the litter tray if and whenever it needs to be. We clean out the litter trays every morning and have never had any problems with any of our cats.

Hope this all helps and now I'm going to have a cup of coffee cos I think my brain is addled!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

All I can say is thank god Eileen answered the cat problem post:gasp: I couldnt have answered it better myself(knowing me it would have been a very short reply:lol2
We got a call yesterday to say that some people had disturbed a hog nest in the doorway of a shed on a horse livery yard, instead of ringing us and asking advice the people did their best to reconstruct the nest a few yards away from the original one, the mum then went on to eat one of the babies before vanishing. The babies arrived at my house at 11 last night so I am now handrearing 4 teeny tiny hoglets about 7 days old(will get pics later) as well as my original one who now looks enormous:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> All I can say is thank god Eileen answered the cat problem post:gasp: I couldnt have answered it better myself(knowing me it would have been a very short reply:lol2
> We got a call yesterday to say that some people had disturbed a hog nest in the doorway of a shed on a horse livery yard, instead of ringing us and asking advice the people did their best to reconstruct the nest a few yards away from the original one, the mum then went on to eat one of the babies before vanishing. The babies arrived at my house at 11 last night so I am now handrearing 4 teeny tiny hoglets about 7 days old(will get pics later) as well as my original one who now looks enormous:lol2:


My thoughts exactly Shell! I wasn't touching that one with a barge pole! :lol2: I just hoped Eileen would be along soon enough to tackle it.


----------



## lovemysnakes

WOW! Thank you so much for your brilliant reply Eileen! I couldn't have hoped for more! 

 According to Peter Neville, who was just about the first animal psychologist, this was labelled by the Americans as "Petting & Biting Syndrome" or "Petting Induced Syndrome" and it tends to be more common in cats that were not regularly handled as kittens.

Oscar was handled every day by his breeder, my boyfriends mum. The litter was an accident when mummy cat escaped the house just before she was due to be spayed. It was the first time that my boyfriends mum had experieced a litter of kittens so i imagine there were likely raising errors along the way. 

The general feeling is that the cat is happy to be stroked, until it reaches a point where it feels 'trapped' and vulnerable so close to a person while so relaxed and so he 'grows up' in an instant and becomes the solo predator that he is and decides he needs to repel what he feels is a mild threat.

You need to study how long you can stroke him before this reaction kicks in and whether it's when you reach a certain point in the stroking. A lot of cats will tolerate stroking to their heads, ears etc, but when you reach the lower areas of the back or the abdomen that vulnerable feeling kicks in and the cat retaliates.

yes this is what i have read. It varies so much though for each time but i am getting better at reading his feelings i think. 

So what you need to do is to stroke your cat to reassure him, but always stop before you reach that threshold (preferably long before and then you can spend a little longer after a few days of him not biting you) and just leave him alone, so short periods of attention and then stop. Hopefully he will stay beside you as he is so relaxed and confident around you and you have removed the possibility of him feeling vulnerable by your attentions.

Hopefully, this will teach the cat that you are not threatening to him at all and that your attentions are a pleasant experience.

This has nothing to do with him being neutered, it's more to do with him growing up and being an adult.

i only ever give him short periods of attention, i know cats like their own space just as humans do. 
If he comes to me i can pet him for longer but even still, i dont pet him constantly just because hes chosen to sit on my lap or by my side. 
ive been focusing more on how i pet him and for how long and since there as been no more biting, or at least, only the gentle bite which i take as him saying, no more now ta! 

Did you get him at 8 weeks old? The rest of it sounds more like play imao, but that he hasn't stayed with his mother and siblings long enough to learn 'bite inhibition'. 

This is one of the biggest problems owners find with kittens that have been taken away from their mother at too young an age. Biting during play is totally normal for kittens, because kitten play is really "practice at killing". However, when a kitten bites too hard, either the mother will cuff it, or the sibling will squeal loudly and that teaches the kitten ‘bite inhibition’ in other words that it's biting too hard. When they stay with their siblings and mother until they are 12 weeks old, this behaviour has been modified and they don't bite. One thing to try is to lean forward and gently blow in his face - they don't like it. If it doesn't work blow a bit harder until you get a reaction. Alternatively, try to think like another kitten! If your cat was playing with a sibling and he bit too hard the sibling would squeal, so when your cat bites you make a loud squeal, pull your hand away and then totally ignore him for a minute or so. If that doesn't work, then do what his mother would do and scruff him. It sounds awful, but it's not really. If you scruff a cat it has a natural instinct to freeze as, when the mother does that it means danger is around and the mother needs to move the kitten so it naturally rolls into a ball and hangs immobile! Scruff him so he immobilises immediately and say "no", then quickly find something to distract him from what he was doing. Distraction is one of the best ways to stop a kitten doing anything it shouldn't be doing! And Lord know, they're easily distracted!!! 

Similarly not using their claws in play is also something they learn from their mother and siblings. I started off with pedigree cats, which breeders cannot sell until they are vaccinated - therefore 12 - 13 weeks old. After my 4th cat I then bred them myself, so most of my own cats have never been taken away from their mother, ever. I've owned quite a lot of cats over the last 25 years and I've never had one that bit me and I've never had one that scratched me during play, even when I've tickled their tummies and they've done the "disembowelling bunny kicks", they've never put their claws out.

I totally agree! He was certainly seperated from his mum and siblings too early. i was told he was 8 weeks and then recieved a call saying he was actually only 7 weeks. I was upset by this but by this time, he was already at home with me and i had actually asked if he could be kept with mum and siblings longer but bfs mum was going on holiday and wanted them with their new homes before she went 

i do try to think like a cat and act as his siblings or mother would, squealing when play gets rough and grabbing him by the scruff, of course without being mean about it, but sometimes using the force his mother would do. 
 
I've always clipped my cats claws, ever since they were kittens - it's part of show rules when showing cats that their claws must be clipped so they can't scratch the judge! :lol: I've even sat in vet surgery waiting rooms surrounded by dogs and clipped my cat's claws for the vet's sake.

The technique that I've found works for me is I sit down with the cat on my knee kind of in the hollow of my legs, with its back into my stomach and it lying on it back/bum with all four legs in the air. I use normal nail clippers and I take one paw in my hand at a time, push the nail out with a finger tip and clip off the end. Fortunately because cats' claws are pale coloured the quick is much easier to see than, say, in rabbits which have dark claws. 

Do you mean like this?









This technique might not work straight away on your cat and so, when when asked by friends with older cats that aren't used to this, I usually just wait until they're dozing and try to clip off a few at a time - if they object and try to scratch I stop and wait until they've settled again and then do a few more.

Alternatively the scruff technique might still work on him, where someone holds the cat firmly by the scruff of the neck and you clip the claws. Once they get used to it, they usually calm down and eventually accept having it done without struggling.

To be honest there is no difference between pedigree cats claws and non-pedigrees.

Im pretty sure he will tollerate nail trimming well  thank you! 

It certainly sounds like stud tail to me and although it is an entire cat problem, it can affect neuters too. What is his chin like, often cats with stud tail suffer from chin acne too?

You can use Biactol to wash just that greasy area and that will help.

i used alphosyl shampoo, an anti-seborrhoeic medicated shampoo 5% w/w alcohol extract from coal tar. 

i mixed a little in with luke warm bath water and washed him with that, working it into the greasy area most. 

this worked well but as i said, the grease is back but not as bad as before bathing. 

I do think it is going a little overboard on such a young cat - his hormones won't have totally settled down yet if he was only neutered 6 weeks ago, so I certainly wouldn't be putting him through all that just yet, otherwise you could stress him out again and start up another diarrhoea problem.

I really would like to do the blood tests, but i will do this when hes older i think. I get extremely attached to my pets and even the concept of them being/becoming ill brings pangs of anxiety. i know its selfish but hes actually very good with needles. 

I've not fed solely wet food for over 20 years. I used to feed Whiskas to my first cats, but then when Hills came over from America I moved onto that and have tried most of the new complete meals that have been brought out, some of which have been good for my cats, one of which wasn't. However, I've also always added a small amount of wet food to that dried food. At present I'm feeding Costco's own make Kirkland Signature cat food and my cats do well on that - it's only about £15 for a 11Kg bag so good value for money. The highest price food isn't always the best imao, but I'm happier feeding a complete cat food than a tin of meat that is 60% liquid. Before Costco came over here and we joined I was feeding Pro Plan, which wasn't the most expensive complete meal, compared to some, but gave us the results we wanted to see on our cats and as show cats they had to look good and healthy.

I feed him a tin a day and then ive been giving him go-cat kitten kibble occassionally too. Im going to look up the food brands you suggested now. i know ive not been giving him the best and i feel terrible for it. I just couldnt work out what was best. I had a cat as a child but i was not involved in his care at all so really this is my first cat. 

I would think very carefully before trying him on wood pellets - they cause more breakdowns in litter training than any other litter, especially in cats that are indoor cats and have soft paw pads. Are you cleaning them out and disinfecting them every day? If so, then I think that is a bit OTT too. We used to spot clean ours once a day and then clean them out totally every weekend and we just used good old Domestos to disinfect them.

Again, over the last 25 years, I've tried most of the new cat litters that have come onto the market and always gone back to Naturecat Gold, which is a clay clumping litter. I hate litters that don't clump, because then you can't take out the wee. However, about 4 years ago a breeder friend of mine told me about OkoPlus, which is a wood based cat litter, but it's lightweight, small pieces and it clumps! :2thumb: She'd tried it on all her cats and found it worked out much cheaper than the litter she was using. So we decided to give it a try and found the same. We bought the largest size bag they did, which was £18, but it was lasting us longer than about 5 of the Naturecat Gold at £5.20 per bag (at that time) and I love it! Because it clumps instantly it removes the wee smell and means that we can remove the clumps of wee and faeces and just top up the litter tray if and whenever it needs to be. We clean out the litter trays every morning and have never had any problems with any of our cats.

Ive heard very good things about oko plus, isnt there some risk involved in kitty getting it caught in his paws and then eating the litter? 

So far ive stuck with tesco non clumping clay litter, hence why ive been emptying and disinfecting daily. I really dont mind it, its just part of the routine now, but i dont like the dust at all, it cant be good. 

what about somethin like ecobed? i use it in my rabbits litter trays. may be a totally silly idea but just a thought. 

oh and by the way, some rabbits have light nails and some have dark so seeing the quick varies from rabbit to rabbit depending on their coat colour/genetics. 

Hope this all helps and now I'm going to have a cup of coffee cos I think my brain is addled!!! :lol2:

I reaaaaaaalllllllyyy appreciate your advice. Here are some pics of Oscar from when i first got him to now. 

apologies about photo quality. 









i hope this pic answers the question about his chin--------->


----------



## lovemysnakes

that is Lucie, my agouti mini lop doe. Shes a very chilled bunny....in fact...all my animals like a good lounge! lol


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> All I can say is thank god Eileen answered the cat problem post:gasp: I couldnt have answered it better myself(knowing me it would have been a very short reply:lol2
> We got a call yesterday to say that some people had disturbed a hog nest in the doorway of a shed on a horse livery yard, instead of ringing us and asking advice the people did their best to reconstruct the nest a few yards away from the original one, the mum then went on to eat one of the babies before vanishing. The babies arrived at my house at 11 last night so I am now handrearing 4 teeny tiny hoglets about 7 days old(will get pics later) as well as my original one who now looks enormous:lol2:





Zoo-Man said:


> My thoughts exactly Shell! I wasn't touching that one with a barge pole! :lol2: I just hoped Eileen would be along soon enough to tackle it.


You lazy pair! :bash: :lol2:

Poor little eaten hog :sad: so glad you got the rest though, although not sure you feel the same cos you're gonna be cream crackered by the time these are weaned! :no1:



lovemysnakes said:


> Oscar was handled every day by his breeder, my boyfriends mum. The litter was an accident when mummy cat escaped the house just before she was due to be spayed. It was the first time that my boyfriends mum had experieced a litter of kittens so i imagine there were likely raising errors along the way.
> 
> Well Peter Neville was advocating this reason when I first went to one of his lectures way back in the early 80's and I'm sure he's now agreeing with everyone else that it's more to do with being taken away from the parents too soon. New things are always being found out as we go through our lives.
> 
> i only ever give him short periods of attention, i know cats like their own space just as humans do.
> If he comes to me i can pet him for longer but even still, i dont pet him constantly just because hes chosen to sit on my lap or by my side.
> ive been focusing more on how i pet him and for how long and since there as been no more biting, or at least, only the gentle bite which i take as him saying, no more now ta!
> 
> You see, I can f*rt around with my cats all day if I want to and they never object to be totally honest. They might walk away, but they never bite or scratch or growl at me.
> 
> 
> I totally agree! He was certainly seperated from his mum and siblings too early. i was told he was 8 weeks and then recieved a call saying he was actually only 7 weeks. I was upset by this but by this time, he was already at home with me and i had actually asked if he could be kept with mum and siblings longer but bfs mum was going on holiday and wanted them with their new homes before she went
> 
> Certainly 7 weeks is to young for the cat to learn to be a cat - they just become too humanised, especially if they go to a home without another cat to help out with training.
> 
> 
> Do you mean like this?
> image
> 
> Nearly, but you would have the cat facing away from you but its back against your stomach and its bum on your knee, so you can get your arms around it and have some control over keeping it still. Rabbits on their backs tend to relax and stay put, cat don't :lol2:
> 
> 
> i used alphosyl shampoo, an anti-seborrhoeic medicated shampoo 5% w/w alcohol extract from coal tar.
> 
> i mixed a little in with luke warm bath water and washed him with that, working it into the greasy area most.
> 
> this worked well but as i said, the grease is back but not as bad as before bathing.
> 
> To be honest I keep anything like coal tar well away from my cats - they are so easily poisoned, so I wouldn't use anything with coal tar on them. There are other grease removers that are safe for removing grease in a coat - Fairy Liquid for one! Lots of exhibitors wash cats with greasy coats, such as Maine ***** in Fairy Liquid first to get rid of the grease before they follow the normal shampoo route.
> 
> 
> 
> I really would like to do the blood tests, but i will do this when hes older i think. I get extremely attached to my pets and even the concept of them being/becoming ill brings pangs of anxiety. i know its selfish but hes actually very good with needles.
> 
> I've never blood tested any of my cats, (without suspicion!!) until they were about 12-14 and then I do run one to test for kidney function.
> 
> 
> Ive heard very good things about oko plus, isnt there some risk involved in kitty getting it caught in his paws and then eating the litter?
> 
> So far ive stuck with tesco non clumping clay litter, hence why ive been emptying and disinfecting daily. I really dont mind it, its just part of the routine now, but i dont like the dust at all, it cant be good.
> 
> what about somethin like ecobed? i use it in my rabbits litter trays. may be a totally silly idea but just a thought.
> 
> I've never had a problem with it getting caught in their paws, there's more risk with the silica gel litters of that happening, but not with OkoPlus. I've never heard of anyone using Ecobed in a cat litter tray - to be honest I'm not sure that they would like it, and I would worry about the smell, but if you are cleaning it out every day, then I'm sure it would be OK.
> 
> oh and by the way, some rabbits have light nails and some have dark so seeing the quick varies from rabbit to rabbit depending on their coat colour/genetics.
> 
> 
> Ah, all my rabbits have had dark claws, so I just assumed they were all the same! :blush:
> 
> I reaaaaaaalllllllyyy appreciate your advice. Here are some pics of Oscar from when i first got him to now.
> 
> i hope this pic answers the question about his chin--------->




He's gorgeous! :2thumb: And there's no chin acne there! :2thumb:


----------



## lovemysnakes

feorag said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> He's gorgeous! :2thumb: And there's no chin acne there! :2thumb:


Thanks Eileen, I love him sooo much. Even if he does scar me! Im sure it will settle in time and once ive learnt what it is thats going on in his head at any given time  

HAHA O-SCAR, oscar lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

Eileen where do you get your kirkland dry food from? and what wet food would you recommend? hills?
im ordering okoplus now 

Just called my local costco and they dont do delivery so id have to do a 40 min journey to go and get it but its £18 though. 
I find it hard to get out and about so just wondering if you know of cheap online delivery, if not dont worry  

thanks again for your advice


----------



## feorag

lovemysnakes said:


> Eileen where do you get your kirkland dry food from? and what wet food would you recommend? hills?
> im ordering okoplus now
> 
> Just called my local costco and they dont do delivery so id have to do a 40 min journey to go and get it but its £18 though.
> I find it hard to get out and about so just wondering if you know of cheap online delivery, if not dont worry
> 
> thanks again for your advice


I get it from our local Costco at Gateshead - is that how much it is now?? when we first started using it, it was just under £10 a bag (when I was paying £29.50 for Pro Plan and Hills and Iams were well over £30 per bag), but that was a 9Kg bag. Obviously it has gradually gone up over the years, but unlike a lot of stuff that doesn't go up in price, but you get less in quantity, with this you get more - in fact I'm sure you now get 11Kg. You do have to be a member, cos it's a Cash 'n' Carry, but if you were to buy other stuff for yourselves at the same time, then the journey would be worth it??? that's what we do.

I use Felix wet food - have done for years and weaned all my kittens on Felix kitten until they were able to eat dried food. I wouldn't touch Whiskas now to be honest, but I do like Felix.

Now if you're going to use OkoPlus you need to stop your compunction to change the litter every day and do that disinfect routine! :bash: otherwise it will be expensive to use. If you lift out the clumped wee and poo, there's no need to ever clean the tray out, the litter is designed to just be topped up. If you still want to do the disinfect routine, then you could put the litter in a bag and disinfect and wash the tray weekly, but you can still use the litter.

I use it in my rats' litter trays. Last Monday, a week and a day after I did my thorough clean and disinfect of my rats' cages, I took out their litter trays and had a good sniff :blush: and all I could smell was fresh sawdust. I lifted out the clumps and poopies and left what was there, cos there was no smell at all, honestly. I was going to do their clean and disinfect today, but I've not been well today so haven't done it, but I can't smell rat wee, which is pretty good considering I've got 3 of them and they're all bucks.


----------



## Amalthea

Today, I saw Poe's parents on the building behind work. So we have put Poe in work's roof and he started calling. His Mom came over, but not down to him completely. I think he has a sibling, too, cuz we saw another on the town hall exercising his wings.


----------



## Amalthea

He's not on work's roof, but we can hear him calling from the town hall roof (which is where the nest is...)


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 
Had a lovely day on the Isle of WIght today. Went and saw my brother who is ok and was really pleased to see me as I hadn't seen him since November last year, I was also a bit naughty as went into the pet shop and saw some lovely guppies including Endlers so ended up buying them and bringing them home as well as a glass cat fish a lovely male siamese fish and some assassin snails lol for my tank in the living room so Gyln is currently sorting them all out for me 
Kare i didnt realise you meant our sister nails thought you meant a dog or cat lol but i was half asleep when i read oyur post lol 
NEro also has bad feline acne and no matter what i try it wont go but it doesnt seemto bother him it just looks so bad under his chin it looks like load sof blackheads under it which when he rubs it round your hand or whatever you can end up with a load of little black bits on you lol which isnt always pleasant lol but he doesnt seem to mind.


----------



## lovemysnakes

feorag said:


> I get it from our local Costco at Gateshead - is that how much it is now?? when we first started using it, it was just under £10 a bag (when I was paying £29.50 for Pro Plan and Hills and Iams were well over £30 per bag), but that was a 9Kg bag. Obviously it has gradually gone up over the years, but unlike a lot of stuff that doesn't go up in price, but you get less in quantity, with this you get more - in fact I'm sure you now get 11Kg. You do have to be a member, cos it's a Cash 'n' Carry, but if you were to buy other stuff for yourselves at the same time, then the journey would be worth it??? that's what we do.
> 
> I use Felix wet food - have done for years and weaned all my kittens on Felix kitten until they were able to eat dried food. I wouldn't touch Whiskas now to be honest, but I do like Felix.
> 
> Now if you're going to use OkoPlus you need to stop your compunction to change the litter every day and do that disinfect routine! :bash: otherwise it will be expensive to use. If you lift out the clumped wee and poo, there's no need to ever clean the tray out, the litter is designed to just be topped up. If you still want to do the disinfect routine, then you could put the litter in a bag and disinfect and wash the tray weekly, but you can still use the litter.
> 
> I use it in my rats' litter trays. Last Monday, a week and a day after I did my thorough clean and disinfect of my rats' cages, I took out their litter trays and had a good sniff :blush: and all I could smell was fresh sawdust. I lifted out the clumps and poopies and left what was there, cos there was no smell at all, honestly. I was going to do their clean and disinfect today, but I've not been well today so haven't done it, but I can't smell rat wee, which is pretty good considering I've got 3 of them and they're all bucks.


That's impressive! And I will resist the urge to over clean! Lol. I might do what you suggested though about taking out the litter and cleaning just the tray then replacing litter. 

Oscars poos do smell bad sometimes...ewww. 

Oscar is fussy about types of food, such as he won't eat rabbit and doesn't like the supermeat whiskas options but I'm sure it should be easy enough to transfer him over. Ill change both food and litter over slowly. 

This greasy fur, if it is stud tail, does it pass? It doesn't look attractive. Most people probably wouldn't notice it other than him being shiny but I do a lot.

I'm happy to pay £18 for a fair bit of food, especially if its what's best for him. My mums already a costco member and goes there about once every couple of months so I shall be giving her my order lol.

I'm so very pleased. Thanks Eileen x


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Ive just been lying with my three little munchkins having baby fluff snuggles! They're too cute. My cat is definitely a natural at this mother game, she's fantastic. These little ones are going to be so special.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Today, I saw Poe's parents on the building behind work. So we have put Poe in work's roof and he started calling. His Mom came over, but not down to him completely. I think he has a sibling, too, cuz we saw another on the town hall exercising his wings.





Amalthea said:


> He's not on work's roof, but we can hear him calling from the town hall roof (which is where the nest is...)


Ooh, that's so exciting!! 



lovemysnakes said:


> That's impressive! And I will resist the urge to over clean! Lol. I might do what you suggested though about taking out the litter and cleaning just the tray then replacing litter.
> 
> Oscars poos do smell bad sometimes...ewww.
> 
> Oscar is fussy about types of food, such as he won't eat rabbit and doesn't like the supermeat whiskas options but I'm sure it should be easy enough to transfer him over. Ill change both food and litter over slowly.
> 
> This greasy fur, if it is stud tail, does it pass? It doesn't look attractive. Most people probably wouldn't notice it other than him being shiny but I do a lot.
> 
> I'm happy to pay £18 for a fair bit of food, especially if its what's best for him. My mums already a costco member and goes there about once every couple of months so I shall be giving her my order lol.
> 
> I'm so very pleased. Thanks Eileen x


I would just spot clean the litter tray every day (or twice a day if you want to be fussy) and then disinfect it at the weekend.

A bag of Kirkland lasts us about 7 months for 2 cats, so although you're paying out £18 it's gonna last a lot longer than the equivalent amount in tinned food.

I'm sure the stud tail will pass as soon as all his hormones stop raging following his neutering.



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Ive just been lying with my three little munchkins having baby fluff snuggles! They're too cute. My cat is definitely a natural at this mother game, she's fantastic. These little ones are going to be so special.


I miss baby fluff snuggles so much! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tomorrow we shall be getting sozzled & partying all day at a friend's Jubilee garden party. :2thumb: Anyone else doing anything for the Jubilee?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

How do you stop mum from moving the kittens? For some reason she's decided the kittens need moved again and has been restless since half 5 this morning! She keeps moving a kitten back and forth from the back room to our bedroom. All I can hear is her loud purring and the baby squeaking!


----------



## Kare

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> How do you stop mum from moving the kittens? For some reason she's decided the kittens need moved again and has been restless since half 5 this morning! She keeps moving a kitten back and forth from the back room to our bedroom. All I can hear is her loud purring and the baby squeaking!


You can try and work out if there could be something in the environment that is upsetting her, but that could be hard, anything from a smell or a sound, to something like a fly that is upsetting her

...but you cannot convince her that she should leave them in one place, she is a cat and a Mum, both of which will lead her to be convinced that she knows best!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

She's been a complete pain! She moved the kittens all under my side of the bed so I couldn't sleep. Argh! She's so lucky she's cute! I took pictures that you'll like. Can't post them til tonight though


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Tomorrow we shall be getting sozzled & partying all day at a friend's Jubilee garden party. :2thumb: Anyone else doing anything for the Jubilee?


Nah!! Can't be bothered. :lol2: 


Evilshiddenclaws said:


> How do you stop mum from moving the kittens? For some reason she's decided the kittens need moved again and has been restless since half 5 this morning! She keeps moving a kitten back and forth from the back room to our bedroom. All I can hear is her loud purring and the baby squeaking!


This seems to be a much more common problem in non-pedigree cats than in pedigrees, so I haven't actually experienced it. Most mother cats move their litter when they're coming up about 3 weeks old and that's nature telling them that the birth smells will be getting too strong and she has to move the nest. the fact that you keep the area clean and change the bedding will make no different to her instinct.

You can allow her to find somewhere else, by encouraging her with a tempting nest area, but the only other way you can stop it is to pen her up to be honest, which isn't satisfactory imao as she needs time away from the kittens and if you lock her in, then she'll not get that. Most maternity pens have a queen exit in the centre of the roof so she can jump in and out at will.

My friend's Maine **** did this when her kittens were 3 weeks old, but she chewed her way into the underside of their mattress and moved them all in there and she just couldn't get them out! :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Nah!! Can't be bothered. :lol2:
> This seems to be a much more common problem in non-pedigree cats than in pedigrees, so I haven't actually experienced it. Most mother cats move their litter when they're coming up about 3 weeks old and that's nature telling them that the birth smells will be getting too strong and she has to move the nest. the fact that you keep the area clean and change the bedding will make no different to her instinct.
> 
> You can allow her to find somewhere else, by encouraging her with a tempting nest area, but the only other way you can stop it is to pen her up to be honest, which isn't satisfactory imao as she needs time away from the kittens and if you lock her in, then she'll not get that. Most maternity pens have a queen exit in the centre of the roof so she can jump in and out at will.
> 
> My friend's Maine **** did this when her kittens were 3 weeks old, but she chewed her way into the underside of their mattress and moved them all in there and she just couldn't get them out! :lol2:



That makes me feel better, not! Lol

I have a big cage made up and they've been in thete for the last 5 days, mum is not a cat you can keep contained! She has scratched up the carpets in the bedroom and the spare room qhen i tried. And the racket she makes when shut inside the cage makes me wanna smash things! She is a complete pain with this kinda thing. Spray bottle doesn't work on her either lol

The kittens will be moved if I can't sleep tonight, I need my sleep lmao


----------



## feorag

Can you offer her another room with a nest area and let her kinda decide where she wants her nest to be. Sadly in some cases (and I wouldn't be surprised if your cat does this cos she sounds the type) queens will consistently move their kittens and not be satisfied with one move - I guess it depends on how strong their instinct is.

My queens kittened in the kittening box and they all lived in there until the kittens were almost 3 weeks old, when they would start to try and climb out the box. At that stage we would put up the kittening pen which had a door where the kittening box would sit in front of so they could still access that without losing space inside the pen and the queen would jump out the 'hatch' in the top to escape them. Once the kittens developed "Bonnington Syndrome" and started to climb the wire, I just left the pen door open as I had a friend end up with a kitten with a broken leg through that and I wasn't prepared to risk it. They stayed in our bedroom until they were 5 weeks old, by which time they were litter trained and then they came downstairs to live in the living room and the pen and kittening box was put away until the next litter.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Can you offer her another room with a nest area and let her kinda decide where she wants her nest to be. Sadly in some cases (and I wouldn't be surprised if your cat does this cos she sounds the type) queens will consistently move their kittens and not be satisfied with one move - I guess it depends on how strong their instinct is.
> 
> My queens kittened in the kittening box and they all lived in there until the kittens were almost 3 weeks old, when they would start to try and climb out the box. At that stage we would put up the kittening pen which had a door where the kittening box would sit in front of so they could still access that without losing space inside the pen and the queen would jump out the 'hatch' in the top to escape them. Once the kittens developed "Bonnington Syndrome" and started to climb the wire, I just left the pen door open as I had a friend end up with a kitten with a broken leg through that and I wasn't prepared to risk it. They stayed in our bedroom until they were 5 weeks old, by which time they were litter trained and then they came downstairs to live in the living room and the pen and kittening box was put away until the next litter.


She's been fine in the back bedroom up to yesterday, I have to leave the bedroom door open at night otherwise she keeps me awake clawing at the door just cos its closed!

She really is impossible!


----------



## feorag

Remind me - how old are the kittens now?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Remind me - how old are the kittens now?


Only 13 days old... Got another 10th weeks of her being a pain lol


----------



## feorag

I suspect it'll be more like about 2-3 weeks - after that she won't have as much control over them and they won't go where she tells them if they don't want to! :lol2:

But I would guess that this is going to go on for at least another couple of weeks.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> I suspect it'll be more like about 2-3 weeks - after that she won't have as much control over them and they won't go where she tells them if they don't want to! :lol2:
> 
> But I would guess that this is going to go on for at least another couple of weeks.


thats a good point. once they can swing off the curtains by themselves it wont be her i'm pulling my hair out over :lol2:

i have evicted three little piggies from under my bed and they are now snoozing soundly inside the cage with the door shut so that mum can't decide to move them. They have nice round bellies so i'm sure they'll manage without mum while they sleep. mum is currently quite happy sunning herself through in the living room with me and her brother.


----------



## lovemysnakes

feorag said:


> Ooh, that's so exciting!!
> 
> I would just spot clean the litter tray every day (or twice a day if you want to be fussy) and then disinfect it at the weekend.
> 
> A bag of Kirkland lasts us about 7 months for 2 cats, so although you're paying out £18 it's gonna last a lot longer than the equivalent amount in tinned food.
> 
> I'm sure the stud tail will pass as soon as all his hormones stop raging following his neutering.
> 
> I miss baby fluff snuggles so much! :sad:


Thanks again Eileen. 

Just to let you know, i attempted trimming Oscars nails today, he was comfy in the position you suggested so i thought....IDEAL timing!

He was good as gold but sadly could only do one paw before he moved, my other half was making noise on the computer and oscar wanted to see what it was all about. 

I used cutical trimmers i have as they are sharper than pet nail trimmers.
the only problem i had was one nail splintered. ill address it later when oscie is chilling but i really wasnt expecting it. i thought the nails would be hard but it was really not all that different to cutting my own nails or that of a baby rabbit with the exception of the strange splintering. 

Is this ususal?

Ta!!! Emiilie x


----------



## Esarosa

lovemysnakes said:


> Thanks again Eileen.
> 
> Just to let you know, i attempted trimming Oscars nails today, he was comfy in the position you suggested so i thought....IDEAL timing!
> 
> He was good as gold but sadly could only do one paw before he moved, my other half was making noise on the computer and oscar wanted to see what it was all about.
> 
> I used cutical trimmers i have as they are sharper than pet nail trimmers.
> the only problem i had was one nail splintered. ill address it later when oscie is chilling but i really wasnt expecting it. i thought the nails would be hard but it was really not all that different to cutting my own nails or that of a baby rabbit with the exception of the strange splintering.
> 
> Is this ususal?
> 
> Ta!!! Emiilie x


Could it have just been the outer sheath that came away? Sometimes Phoenix struggles to get some of hers off on her own, due to her deformed nail bed, so if I clip the end the sheath either comes off or starts too.


----------



## feorag

Katie's right - it's the outer sheath splintering off. It happens often when clipping nails.

When cats strop, everyone thinks they are doing it to sharpen their nails, but they aren't. They doing it to break off this out sheath to reveal the fresh sharp claw underneath. If you have a scratch pole, you'll find these 'thin nails' lying underneath it.

Nothing to worry about! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

This cat of mine is such a pain, can't wait til she's spayed and gets chucked outside:lol2:

After many disagreements with her to do with where these babies should live they are now under my bed, it was the lesser of two evils, she was determined to be totally defiant! 

The good news is that two are definitely spoken for and the third is a maybe until i hear back


----------



## feorag

Some queens just won't be told what is best for their kittens! :lol2:
Great news that you've maybe got homes for them all at this early stage. :2thumb:


----------



## lovemysnakes

*Oscar*



Esarosa said:


> Could it have just been the outer sheath that came away? Sometimes Phoenix struggles to get some of hers off on her own, due to her deformed nail bed, so if I clip the end the sheath either comes off or starts too.





feorag said:


> Katie's right - it's the outer sheath splintering off. It happens often when clipping nails.
> 
> When cats strop, everyone thinks they are doing it to sharpen their nails, but they aren't. They doing it to break off this out sheath to reveal the fresh sharp claw underneath. If you have a scratch pole, you'll find these 'thin nails' lying underneath it.
> 
> Nothing to worry about! :2thumb:


Thanks Ladies! Ive never noticed the sheaths by his scratching posts but he has so many that they each probably only have a few by them and i am quite keen on the old housework! lol. 

The splintered nail part isnt there anymore so i guess he took it off when scratching his posts, im going to start by doing a paw a day. ive just been taking off the curved point of the nails and trying to give a fair few mm between where i cut and the quick. it really is the same as cutting bunny nails, apart from my buns being much more acustomed to it as i play with their nails every day and trim them from when they are only weeks old to desensitise them. Oscar is still young so im sure he will get used to it easily enough, he didnt even seem to notice what it was i was doing yesterday 

Hes been such a good boy since i first posted. Playing with no claws out, only gentle biting, lots of cuddles etc. I think his hormones are settling down now for sure. the greasy fur is still there but its not that bad and does seem to be going on its own a little. i dont think ill be taking him vets with it unless it gets worse. he really doesnt like going to the vetsa nd being cooped up in a carrier so id rather avoid that stress for him if i can. 

thanks again for all the brilliant advice


----------



## feorag

That's the best way to start as if you make it too stressful for him, he'll object and become more difficult - this way he'll get used to it and learn that it won't hurt him and like your bunnies hopefully he'll accept it! :2thumb:

We decided that cos it was such a lovely day again today that we would bath Skye in readiness for his jolly holly bollies in 2 weeks time. So on went the waterproof trousers, off came my slippers and socks and out the 3 of us went, he stood still and Barry and I shampooed, rinsed, conditioned and rinsed and he was as good as gold! He now looks all fluffy and permed and smell delish!! I love the Body Shops Rainwater hair range - Elise bought me it for Chrissy and I love the smell! :2thumb:

I videod his last rinse and his shake and dry routine and I'll upload the vid later!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Some queens just won't be told what is best for their kittens! :lol2:
> Great news that you've maybe got homes for them all at this early stage. :2thumb:


she's just difficult! she's a proper madam. it's clearly her way or no way and she might actually be more stubborn than i am :gasp: never thought i'd see the day!!

but yeah one kitten home is still pending but two for definite :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Bloody hell, what happened in here??? :gasp:


----------



## feorag

I can't believe no-one has been on this thread all day! I've been on the forum a few times, but no posts and I had nothing to say to post myself! :roll:

Anyway I've just packaged up my latest "Nana's Knit" ready to post off to Elise tomorrow and thought I'd put the photo up here to share.












I hope everyone has enjoyed the bank holiday weekend. I've been cream crackered all weekend, but finally managed to get out this afternoon for a look around a local garden centre and then to the pub for a late lunch/early dinner.


----------



## Zoo-Man

We also went to a garden centre today Eileen, had lunch at the cafe there, & then went to visit a friend at her pet shop.


----------



## feorag

We went to the pub for lunch cos it was cheaper than the garden centre! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I've been working. Meh. Heading to Liverpool tomorrow for a couple days to visit a friend


----------



## feorag

Morning all! I'm having a quiet day today! Was planning on car booting, but it's not the best of days and I'm in such pain with my back that I've decided not to go.

The pain in my back (well it's my side actually) which is my ribs has gradually got worse and worse, but whereas if I sit still and don't move, the pain in my shoulders and wrists goes and I can be pain free, but this pain in my back is there constantly now. Yesterday I was holding the sore bit to try and ease the pain and I felt my side was swollen, so I went upstairs and looked and I could see an obvious swelling. Course I panicked, given what happened on a few months ago and thought it was my spleen, went to the docs this morning and she agrees there is a swelling, but it's not my spleen - it's my ribs, so she's given me loads of painkillers, but is referring me for a scan just in case.

Honestly, I'm bloody fed up!! I want to be back to my normal self, I'm not liking this one that I am now!!! :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Morning all.
Eileen I am so sorry to hear you are in the wars yet again and i know what oyu mean about no being oyurself it is awful when it is one thing after another.
I have had such a busy few days what with going over to see my brother on the isle of wight on saturday then setting up the fish tank in th eliving room wiht new fish plants and gravel lol, having a friend and her 2 children over on Sunday we had an indoor bbq as the weather was horrid which made the kids day. Monday was a quiet day but yesterday I spent the late afternoon and evening at my sisters helping her fill in some forms. Two of my nephews baked cakes at their grans where they had spent the day and I got to sample both lots which were delicious. Karl the younger of the 2 had made a lovely lemon drizzle cake and Dan had made a fresh cream cake which was to die for lol, then later in the evening I got to sample my sisters home made garlic bread with cheese ham and pineapple and that was marvellous too. Today I have to go and get a pc game i have on order and then i get to chill before dentis tomorrow and a day out on friday lol so a busy week for me really


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh Eileen!! Hopefully you get the scan very soon and you can find out what's going on!!

I'm about to head off to Liverpool  Finished packing...


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

would mummy and baby snuggles pictures help?


----------



## feorag

I'm meeting Anyday Anne on Friday, but other than that I've no plans for the rest of this week. I need to rest!


----------



## Amalthea

Good plan... Rest.


----------



## freekygeeky

Just had a verbal fight in the vets waiting room, now fuming and stressed.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Oooh Eileen!! Hopefully you get the scan very soon and you can find out what's going on!!
> 
> I'm about to head off to Liverpool  Finished packing...


Sorry Jen, I've just noticed your post above my second one - thank you! Enjoy your break in Liverpool! :2thumb:


Evilshiddenclaws said:


> would mummy and baby snuggles pictures help?
> 
> image
> 
> image


I didn't realise she was a blue tabby herself. :flrt: Pretty kitty piccies always help to cheer me up! :2thumb:


freekygeeky said:


> Just had a verbal fight in the vets waiting room, now fuming and stressed.


:gasp: What happened??


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Sorry Jen, I've just noticed your post above my second one - thank you! Enjoy your break in Liverpool! :2thumb:
> I didn't realise she was a blue tabby herself. :flrt: Pretty kitty piccies always help to cheer me up! :2thumb:
> 
> :gasp: What happened??


she's a gorgeous cat, so unusual. She's a grey marbled tabby with peach patches showing through. her kittens are so beautiful, im going to take some pictures of them today cos they're getting so big! i'll post some to help cheer you up 

What happened at the vets??


----------



## feorag

I would say "classic tabby" - marbled is a variation of classic tabby and tends to be used in this country only for bengals. The peach patches are actually her cream undercoat, if you took away those steel grey stripes and swirls, she'd be a cream cat. :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

im often at the vets, and because of this i have a bond with one of the vets (the owner/partner) and the receptionist. 

i was there with scooby tom and simba for their vaccs, and i got talking to the receptionist about scooby...

when this SNOTTY woman butted in (she had a dog with her). ''why is he like that?'' she said, i then explained its probably due to lack of oxygen etc etc. me and the recpetionist carried on talking....she then said, he daughter and her were having a convo last night, and that her daughter is training to be a vet. She said ''why dont you just put him out of his misery and put him down?'' ...i then said it was a rediculous thing to say, and so on... 

it went on for a few mins, i was FUMING. The receptionist stuck up for me, and said that some people dont know when to keep their opinions to themselves. 

omg... 

if i wasnt at the vets, and in the street or the like, i would of slapped her one. snotty, upper class, SNOB.


----------



## feorag

There's nothing worse than someone who thinks they know everything and yet know nowt! :bash:

That sort of comment would have incensed me too!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> I would say "classic tabby" - marbled is a variation of classic tabby and tends to be used in this country only for bengals. The peach patches are actually her cream undercoat, if you took away those steel grey stripes and swirls, she'd be a cream cat. :2thumb:


interesting. she has a lightish grey base colour with the darker grey 'marble' markings on top and the peach patches are just random patches of colour, a bit like a tortie. her mother was a tortie so i assumed the genes could have been passed down that way, her grandad was a bengal :2thumb: you can really see the bengal influence in her brother, Louie. 

i've just posted more pictures into 'my cats had kittens' thread :flrt:



freekygeeky said:


> im often at the vets, and because of this i have a bond with one of the vets (the owner/partner) and the receptionist.
> 
> i was there with scooby tom and simba for their vaccs, and i got talking to the receptionist about scooby...
> 
> when this SNOTTY woman butted in (she had a dog with her). ''why is he like that?'' she said, i then explained its probably due to lack of oxygen etc etc. me and the recpetionist carried on talking....she then said, he daughter and her were having a convo last night, and that her daughter is training to be a vet. She said ''why dont you just put him out of his misery and put him down?'' ...i then said it was a rediculous thing to say, and so on...
> 
> it went on for a few mins, i was FUMING. The receptionist stuck up for me, and said that some people dont know when to keep their opinions to themselves.
> 
> omg...
> 
> if i wasnt at the vets, and in the street or the like, i would of slapped her one. snotty, upper class, SNOB.


i dont think i would have been so patient! she sounds like a right snotty cow.


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> interesting. she has a lightish grey base colour with the darker grey 'marble' markings on top and the peach patches are just random patches of colour, a bit like a tortie. her mother was a tortie so i assumed the genes could have been passed down that way, her grandad was a bengal :2thumb: you can really see the bengal influence in her brother, Louie. .


Ah, then that is different! I honestly couldn't see any cream (dilute red) patches, only the base coat colour in that particular photograph, but if her mother was a tortie, then she could have taken the red gene from her mother and the black from her father, (both diluted obviously). However, she could have taken the black (diluted) from both parents and be a blue tabby, but if you see cream colours in her, then she probably is a tortie.

I'll go and have a look on your other thread! :2thumb:

ETA: They aren't the best photos to work with and I can't see much, if any, tortie in her coat, but she definitely appears to have blue tortie ears. Are there any girls in the litter, cos there's not much sight of tortie in the kittens, but there won't be if they're all boys?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

:whip:Oh I love carboot sales  amazing what you can find there, around half my tanks come from there, save lots of pennies too.

Eileen sorry to hear your still having it rough it must be awful for you.

I have seriously fallen in love with some Gerbils I really want them but we still haven't moved yet so I am debating on getting them or just waiting ontil after we move and get ourselves sorted out properly first, so I was good and didn't jump straight into impulse, seriously thinking about it though.


Many years ago when I helped out at a little pet shop I took home a rescued a gerbil, there was a vets just opposite the shop up in Newcastle, they came over one day with a gerbil saying the owners wanted him put to sleep because he was destructive :bashat least that is what my aunty told me I was young) ermmm hello it is a Gerbil lol, and they said he was in perfect health so really no need to do it.

When I went over at the weekend he was sat there by himself and I loved him from the start so he ended up coming home with me, I didn't know then that they done better with company though so don't tell me off :whip:, but he was a pleasure to keep and I have always wanted some gerbils since he died but I haven't really looked into it fully, they are beautiful, there is 3 of them.:2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Ah, then that is different! I honestly couldn't see any cream (dilute red) patches, only the base coat colour in that particular photograph, but if her mother was a tortie, then she could have taken the red gene from her mother and the black from her father, (both diluted obviously). However, she could have taken the black (diluted) from both parents and be a blue tabby, but if you see cream colours in her, then she probably is a tortie.
> 
> I'll go and have a look on your other thread! :2thumb:
> 
> ETA: They aren't the best photos to work with and I can't see much, if any, tortie in her coat, but she definitely appears to have blue tortie ears. Are there any girls in the litter, cos there's not much sight of tortie in the kittens, but there won't be if they're all boys?


she could well be blue, she was more grey when she was younger but she does appear to be more blue these days, i'll try to get a better picture of her for you to see, pictures tend not to show her true colours. she looks so much better in person. at the moment i cant see any tortie in the kittens, but it might show through as they grow if there are any girls, at the moment they're too wee for me to sex them, i'm a bit useless when it comes to sexing cats lmao at a guess i reckon the brown tabby and dark grey tabby are boys and the lighter grey could be a girl but thats just a guess.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

all the pictures i have of lydia dont really show her true colours, this is probably the closest i could find.










and here's a picture of her brother Louie, who has turned into a very loving cat, after all the hassles we've had with him. he's still crazy and hides when people come to visit but he's great with us now. it's only taken about 6 months!


----------



## Shell195

Ive not been about much as Im feeding hedgehogs every 2 hours:bash: I lost one of my litter of 4 but the bigger one is doing well and now has a friend. Yesterday I was asked to take another 4 orphaned hoglets but declined as they are so time consuming, they are now with another fosterer.
Eileen hope your scan brings you a reason for the pain and then they can mend you
Jen have a great time in Liverpool

Right off to feed the hoglets again..................................................


----------



## Amalthea

There's a thread about dups, Shell. May wanna post when ya get a chance :lol:


----------



## SpideyCat1

Hello, I haven't been in here for a while, but came on to let you know that we had to say goodbye to one of our lovely Somali cats yesterday (Magic). She was 15 1/2, so a good age, and she'd been ill for a while, so not totally unexpected, but still....you're never 'ready' are you :-( I know we did the right thing by letting her go gently, but that's such a hard decision to make, and it always seems to come with such a huge amount of guilt.

She was such a special girl, beautiful, loving, clever, gentle, brave....we will miss her so very much.

I don't know what to do without her.....I know time will help, but I don't feel like it at the moment.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

SpideyCat1 said:


> Hello, I haven't been in here for a while, but came on to let you know that we had to say goodbye to one of our lovely Somali cats yesterday (Magic). She was 15 1/2, so a good age, and she'd been ill for a while, so not totally unexpected, but still....you're never 'ready' are you :-( I know we did the right thing by letting her go gently, but that's such a hard decision to make, and it always seems to come with such a huge amount of guilt.
> 
> She was such a special girl, beautiful, loving, clever, gentle, brave....we will miss her so very much.
> 
> I don't know what to do without her.....I know time will help, but I don't feel like it at the moment.


sorry for your loss, i lost my rotty at the start of november and its still very hard. its the worst decision to make, my boy had lung cancer. didn't make it any easier to do the 'right' thing though. i miss him every day.


----------



## SpideyCat1

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> sorry for your loss, i lost my rotty at the start of november and its still very hard. its the worst decision to make, my boy had lung cancer. didn't make it any easier to do the 'right' thing though. i miss him every day.


Thank you, and I'm sorry for your loss too. I know it's the price we pay for loving them so much, you can't have one without the other, but God this is hard :-(


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

on a cheerier note 

have some baby pictures :flrt:


----------



## SpideyCat1

Adorable pics of your baby, thank you.....I needed that smile


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

SpideyCat1 said:


> Thank you, and I'm sorry for your loss too. I know it's the price we pay for loving them so much, you can't have one without the other, but God this is hard :-(


 
Sorry to hear that spidey, I know what you mean about feeling guilty but either way you look at you end up feeling guilty either way, sounds like he was much loved and had a good long life though, and you should be proud to have been part of it. 

Your right it is a heavy price to pay for loving them so much, but at least he is no longer in pain. x


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> she could well be blue, she was more grey when she was younger but she does appear to be more blue these days, i'll try to get a better picture of her for you to see, pictures tend not to show her true colours. she looks so much better in person. at the moment i cant see any tortie in the kittens, but it might show through as they grow if there are any girls, at the moment they're too wee for me to sex them, i'm a bit useless when it comes to sexing cats lmao at a guess i reckon the brown tabby and dark grey tabby are boys and the lighter grey could be a girl but thats just a guess.


She definitely is blue - blue is the dilute of black and is the correct way to refer to grey in cats. :2thumb:

Now in the second photograph I can clearly see the cream patches of a tortie along her back, it's just cos there's not a lot of it and I couldn't see any on her legs and side in the photograph of her with the kittens! :2thumb:

The way the red gene works is that it cannot be carried - one or both parents have to *be *red to produce reds. Putting it in the very simplest terms, male kittens take their colour from their mother and female kittens take one colour from their father and one colour from their mother. So in your case you mate a tortie female to a non-red male (in this example let's say he's black), females born in that litter will be torties or blacks, because the female kittens take one colour from their father (black) and one colour from their mother (either red or black). So you could have had red or black males in that litter, but only tortie or black females. 


SpideyCat1 said:


> Hello, I haven't been in here for a while, but came on to let you know that we had to say goodbye to one of our lovely Somali cats yesterday (Magic). She was 15 1/2, so a good age, and she'd been ill for a while, so not totally unexpected, but still....you're never 'ready' are you :-( I know we did the right thing by letting her go gently, but that's such a hard decision to make, and it always seems to come with such a huge amount of guilt.
> 
> She was such a special girl, beautiful, loving, clever, gentle, brave....we will miss her so very much.
> 
> I don't know what to do without her.....I know time will help, but I don't feel like it at the moment.


I did wonder if you would come on and tell everyone Sandra, so I decided to leave off mentioning it in case you did. How are you feeling today? No better than yesterday I suspect - it takes a long while to come to terms with.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> :whip:Oh I love carboot sales  amazing what you can find there, around half my tanks come from there, save lots of pennies too.
> 
> Eileen sorry to hear your still having it rough it must be awful for you.


I love car boots too, Shaun. I didn't go, but my friend Anne did and it was cancelled! So I've just met her for a coffee at Tesco's when I went to collect my new glasses.

Thanks for your kind comments - it's been rotten but it is getting better slowly.

Get the gerbils - I loves gerbils. I used to breed them in the last 1960's when all you could get was agouti ones, but they had loads of personality and were just good and caring parents. Gerald was a wonderful father! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> She definitely is blue - blue is the dilute of black and is the correct way to refer to grey in cats. :2thumb:
> 
> Now in the second photograph I can clearly see the cream patches of a tortie along her back, it's just cos there's not a lot of it and I couldn't see any on her legs and side in the photograph of her with the kittens! :2thumb:
> 
> The way the red gene works is that it cannot be carried - one or both parents have to *be *red to produce reds. Putting it in the very simplest terms, male kittens take their colour from their mother and female kittens take one colour from their father and one colour from their mother. So in your case you mate a tortie female to a non-red male (in this example let's say he's black), females born in that litter will be torties or blacks, because the female kittens take one colour from their father (black) and one colour from their mother (either red or black). So you could have had red or black males in that litter, but only tortie or black females.


thanks for that. well her mum was a tortie, and dad was a tabby, the spitting image of her brother. dont know what her other siblings were like.

im assuming the cat i found in my house is the father of these kittens and he was a normal looking tabby with pretty white socks


----------



## freekygeeky

Eileen ! The way you talk about cat genetics amazes me!
So...

Lola - tabby
Kitten boys - 3 tabby
Kitten girls - 1 tabby 1 black with a tiny patch of white

Daddy = ? .?.?.


----------



## Shell195

Im so sorry for your loss Sandra its never easy and although it doesnt feel like it now your loss will get easier to deal with.
Ive got an 18 year old dog and I can see him failing before my eyes but the minute I think of making that decision hes bouncing like a puppy again.

Those kittens are beautiful:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Im so sorry for your loss Sandra its never easy and although it doesnt feel like it now your loss will get easier to deal with.
> *Ive got an 18 year old dog and I can see him failing before my eyes but the minute I think of making that decision hes bouncing like a puppy again.
> *
> Those kittens are beautiful:flrt:


This is the dilemma I face with ginger, he gets really really well, then slumps, and then picks up again, it's killing me, knowing he won't be here forever....I for some reason thought he would be.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Shell195 said:


> Im so sorry for your loss Sandra its never easy and although it doesnt feel like it now your loss will get easier to deal with.
> Ive got an 18 year old dog and I can see him failing before my eyes but the minute I think of making that decision hes bouncing like a puppy again.
> 
> Those kittens are beautiful:flrt:


thank you, they really are. im hoping that if i put all my time and efforts into these kittens i might not feel so broken 

what a cheery bunch we are right now, we're all missing a big part of our hearts. my head hurts


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone 
Sorry for oyur loss Sandra it is never easy loosing a furbaby.
I have jsut discovered my Storm (11 yr old poodle x) has cancer they cannot remove one of the tumours due to where it is and the other two may be operable they are not sure if it is worth it with one being inoperable. I am so devastated as he is still acting like a puppybut i dont know if keeping him with me is in his best interest.He nis still my little wookie and i jsut dont know what to do for the best.
I also had opticians today and had to shell out over £55 for new glasses even though i qualify for an nhs voucher as i have to have varifocal lenses and they are not covered by the voucher but i do get a free pair of prescription sunglasses so that was a bonus joys of rhinopathy lol.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone
> Sorry for oyur loss Sandra it is never easy loosing a furbaby.
> I have jsut discovered my Storm (11 yr old poodle x) has cancer they cannot remove one of the tumours due to where it is and the other two may be operable they are not sure if it is worth it with one being inoperable. I am so devastated as he is still acting like a puppybut i dont know if keeping him with me is in his best interest.He nis still my little wookie and i jsut dont know what to do for the best.
> I also had opticians today and had to shell out over £55 for new glasses even though i qualify for an nhs voucher as i have to have varifocal lenses and they are not covered by the voucher but i do get a free pair of prescription sunglasses so that was a bonus joys of rhinopathy lol.


sorry to hear this.

it was lung cancer my rotty had, he was put on steroids but because it was terminal i made the decision rather than keep upping his medication. i could see the difference in him and although pumping him full of meds would have prelonged his life for maybe a few weeks or even a month, and although he was not in any pain, i couldnt bare the thought of him living on like that just so i could keep him with me for a longer period of time.

You'll know when the time is right for you and your dog.


----------



## Kare

On the other, and hopefully brighter end of the spectrum, after talking about getting that bitch from Scotland and that not coming together I have found I am really really broody, I need a new family member and much as I have been looking at the Hovawarts I believe it will be have to be another German Shepherd.

Logically it is not a good time now, so I will try to hold off for a while, and I am not sure whether it will be a young rescue bitch or a puppy. In the next year would be a good time for a puppy, Morgan is 9 in November, so just young enough to deal with a puppy still, and I would dearly love when she is one day gone to see something in a behaviour of the pup and feel she learnt that from Morgan, but knowing my track record I will prepare to get a puppy...and then find a bitch in rescue who I just feel should be with us.


----------



## feorag

I'e just paid £218 for mine and that didn't include the fact that I used £40's worth of Tesco vouchers which then became £80 off the price!!! That was for a pair of varifocals with Reactalite and a second pair with a tint for sunglasses on their buy one get one free offer!!! :gasp:


Evilshiddenclaws said:


> it was lung cancer my rotty had, he was put on steroids but because it was terminal i made the decision rather than keep upping his medication. i could see the difference in him and although pumping him full of meds would have prelonged his life for maybe a few weeks or even a month, and although he was not in any pain, i couldnt bare the thought of him living on like that just so i could keep him with me for a longer period of time.
> 
> You'll know when the time is right for you and your dog.


That's exactly how I feel - I will not drag things out, because I'm scared that I drag it out too long and end up causing suffering to my beloved pet. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I'd rather give up and euthanase a week before it is necessary, than wait and end up doing it 1 day too late and causing suffering.

I do believe that our animals tell us when they've had enough though!


----------



## sammy1969

Thankyou both I know at the moment he is happy and healthy enough in himself if you will pardon the pun that to euthanase would be too soon for him and for me as he is acting the same as always and as he has to go back in the next week or so to see if two of the tumours can be removed and should be removed i am definately holding off fo the time being. I know my little yorkie befor ehtese two told me she had had enough and i obeyed her wishes and i am just hoping Stormy does the same. I hada feeling last year when thye took a lump off his tail it was a tumour but was told no it was just a lump but he now has the same type of lump in approx the same place which is at the very base fo his tail right by his back passage and this lump cannot be removed due to lack of skin to close the opening without removing his tail completelyand as he already has spinal damage I dont feel this is faoir or right for him especially as there is a risk of him being completeley incontinent at the end of it. THe other two suspicious lumps which are of a different type are in the side of stomach and at the point of his chest between his front legs and those are both malignant they think but can be removed sucessfully. Having said that they say is it worth it if the other one cant be removed and will spread anyway? So you can see the dilemma.

Wow Eileen and i thought the price of mine were bad considering the nhs are supposed to give a voucher for me to have free glasses, I mena i knew i had to put £10 towards the framesdue to the free ones making me look like dame edna everidge but i wasnt expecting the other £45 + to be put on top just because I had to have varifocals of a specific type this time round.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

sammy1969 said:


> Thankyou both I know at the moment he is happy and healthy enough in himself if you will pardon the pun that to euthanase would be too soon for him and for me as he is acting the same as always and as he has to go back in the next week or so to see if two of the tumours can be removed and should be removed i am definately holding off fo the time being. I know my little yorkie befor ehtese two told me she had had enough and i obeyed her wishes and i am just hoping Stormy does the same. I hada feeling last year when thye took a lump off his tail it was a tumour but was told no it was just a lump but he now has the same type of lump in approx the same place which is at the very base fo his tail right by his back passage and this lump cannot be removed due to lack of skin to close the opening without removing his tail completelyand as he already has spinal damage I dont feel this is faoir or right for him especially as there is a risk of him being completeley incontinent at the end of it. THe other two suspicious lumps which are of a different type are in the side of stomach and at the point of his chest between his front legs and those are both malignant they think but can be removed sucessfully. Having said that they say is it worth it if the other one cant be removed and will spread anyway? So you can see the dilemma.
> 
> Wow Eileen and i thought the price of mine were bad considering the nhs are supposed to give a voucher for me to have free glasses, I mena i knew i had to put £10 towards the framesdue to the free ones making me look like dame edna everidge but i wasnt expecting the other £45 + to be put on top just because I had to have varifocals of a specific type this time round.


this is obviously much easier for me to say but i would suggest that the operation might just be unnecessary money, would it be fair to put him through the operation to remove two of the three lumps? By all means ignore me and tell me where to go, you will know whats best for your pet and it sounds like at the moment you can enjoy your time together.


----------



## sammy1969

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> this is obviously much easier for me to say but i would suggest that the operation might just be unnecessary money, would it be fair to put him through the operation to remove two of the three lumps? By all means ignore me and tell me where to go, you will know whats best for your pet and it sounds like at the moment you can enjoy your time together.


THis is the my dilemma hun ~i know exactly what you are saying and i just dont know what wouldbe best for him I mean he is 11 years old and has already been through 4 ops in his life two as a 16 week old puppy as he was kicked 15 feet by someone wearing steel toecapped boots rupturing a disc in his spineand then one when he damaged a tndon inhis from leg when he 4 years and then last year he had his first lump removed which i was old would not returnand was not a cause fro concern. I dont know if it is fair on him or me but mainly him to put him through these two ops as they wont do them at the same time only to loose him a few months etc down the line


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

sammy1969 said:


> THis is the my dilemma hun ~i know exactly what you are saying and i just dont know what wouldbe best for him I mean he is 11 years old and has already been through 4 ops in his life two as a 16 week old puppy as he was kicked 15 feet by someone wearing steel toecapped boots rupturing a disc in his spineand then one when he damaged a tndon inhis from leg when he 4 years and then last year he had his first lump removed which i was old would not returnand was not a cause fro concern. I dont know if it is fair on him or me but mainly him to put him through these two ops as they wont do them at the same time only to loose him a few months etc down the line


well its not for me to say and until im in the same situation i cant really say what i would do, i think if i was in the same situation i wouldnt want to put him through that and i would think it might be best to make him as comfortable as possible until the decision needs to be made. if he's not in any pain then let him live it out for the time being.


----------



## sammy1969

I know he isnt in pain he would let me know he I hope if he were or i would be able to tell lol and i think until i know what hey are going to say about the other tumours Ie they are completely removeable and will give him a better quality of life I will leave him as he is. He is still able to bonk excuse the word Mysty at every opportunity h gets eventhough he was done at 2 years old lol and i dont think he would if he were in pain and he is still eating and drinking fine and playing with his toys and running off when my back is turned lol, so i think i am safe in saying he is not suffering at all yet, however the second this changes then i wil lmake this terribly hard desiscion and let him go


----------



## ami_j

aww thats sad news sam  
We could of had stuff done with Casey but it wouldnt of changed the outcome, so we just let him have a good quality of life though it was shorter. 

also guys shameless link to my pics :lol2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...2-ratty-pics-very-pic-heavy.html#post10114982


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Sorry to hear Sam, a few peeps are having a hard time of it lately aren't they? (massive hugs))

If I find an enclosure for them at the carboot next time I might go on an impulse and take them. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Sam, I'm with Helen on this.

If it was my dog at that age and he had one tumour which was inoperable, then I wouldn't put him through the stress of the operation and anaesthetic to remove the other two.

There is a scheme of thinking that stress causes cancer, in that when a body is stressed it can cause cells to over-multiply and cause tumours and I'm sure that the stress of operations can cause tumours that aren't removed to 'speed up' in their growth.

If it was my dog, I'd just leave him to enjoy what time he has left and spoil him to death until it's time to say my last goodbye.

I don't know about your varifocals, but I have the widest 'view' and they are the most expensive, so that wouldn't have helped, but when the assistant told me the price I nearly sh*t myself! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Shell195

Sammy if he was my dog I wouldnt put him through the op either, just enjoy him while you can x


----------



## kemist

After seeing my first cat go through an operation after being hit by a car i would think twice about having any operation done on a pet apart from neutering, Even tho he had a happy life for years afterwards. Its not that i wont pay out cash on him but that i would seriously consider the stress involved to the animal. 
I know what you mean about glasses mine are not complicated lenses yet i rarely make it out of the opticians without paying at least £100 plus the cost of the test.:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Sorcha's her breeder felt the same way about her mother, Belle, as I did about Sorcha - we were soulmates and so were they.

When Belle was about 11 or 12 she was at a show and the vet at vetting in found mammary tumours. Deidre was distraught and against advice from most of us cat owners, who wouldn't have operated, she went with her vet's advice to operate to remove them. Belle survived the operation and 2 days later when Deidre was planning on bringing her home, she got a phone call from the vets to say she'd died!  She was absolutely heartbroken and the guilt she felt was incredible. 

I would have absolutely hated that as I am obsessed with being with my animals when they die - I just *have *to be there with them. To know that any of mine had died in a cage in a vet's surgery, probably alone, after all the pain and stress of an operation just isn't an option for me.

Now maybe that's more selfish than keeping an animal alive because you can't bear to euthanase it, I don't know, but it's how I feel.


----------



## freekygeeky

Just weighed the kittens...

9 days old..

210
220
220
240
250

Does that sound about right... I'm also hearing the odd sneeze, but eyes and noses are all ok.


----------



## Amalthea

Of course this happens when I am not home, but a friend of a friend has contacted me about a baby squizzle that was found in the road. Gary is going to pick it up tonight and I'll talk him through what needs to be done for it til I get home tomorrow.


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> Just weighed the kittens...
> 
> 9 days old..
> 
> 210
> 220
> 220
> 240
> 250
> 
> Does that sound about right... I'm also hearing the odd sneeze, but eyes and noses are all ok.


Those are excellent weights at 9 days! :2thumb:

:jump: :jump: :jump: Oooohhhhhh baby squizzles - I love baby squizzles!!! :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Those are excellent weights at 9 days! :2thumb:
> 
> :jump: :jump: :jump: Oooohhhhhh baby squizzles - I love baby squizzles!!! :jump: :jump: :jump:


Me too :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 
Just back from dentist such a wonderful event as jsut been told I can't have any treatment done on my teeth as my meds have made them too sot to hold any fillings etc so now have a special coating and toothpaste to se to try and strengthen them.

AS for Storm i have been up all night thinking about it and unless they can remove all the tumours and guarentee him a good quality of life i am going to let him stay as he is. He has been through so much I just dotn think it would be fair to put him through more if they cant take them all away. I would rather have a couple of months of him being him than put him through all that stress for nothing really


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Those are excellent weights at 9 days! :2thumb:
> 
> :jump: :jump: :jump: Oooohhhhhh baby squizzles - I love baby squizzles!!! :jump: :jump: :jump:


Perfect thank you!

I do worry, mummy cat herself is tiny! She's doing a fantastic job!


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> Just back from dentist such a wonderful event as jsut been told I can't have any treatment done on my teeth as my meds have made them too sot to hold any fillings etc so now have a special coating and toothpaste to se to try and strengthen them.
> 
> AS for Storm i have been up all night thinking about it and unless they can remove all the tumours and guarentee him a good quality of life i am going to let him stay as he is. He has been through so much I just dotn think it would be fair to put him through more if they cant take them all away. I would rather have a couple of months of him being him than put him through all that stress for nothing really


*hug* hun


----------



## Amalthea

When I get a picture from Gary tonight, I'll post it


----------



## Amalthea

Not sure what's wrong with "him"... Gary said he can pick him up and pet him without any trouble. He's gonna spend the night in a RUB and we will see tomorrow.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Not sure what's wrong with "him"... Gary said he can pick him up and pet him without any trouble. He's gonna spend the night in a RUB and we will see tomorrow.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 

Cutie:flrt:baby squirrels have no fear of anything at this age they are just grateful to be found!!

Sam I think you have made the right decisionI would have done the same


----------



## Shell195

Sooooooooooooooooooooo I have news:whistling2:

A girl I talk to on FB has just got back from Greece and had a young female cat hanging round that she befriended. After getting home she decided that Mitzi should come home too and contacted the rescue in Zante who have eventually found her and are sorting things for her ready for sending Mitzi to the UK:2thumb:
While all this has been going on I went on the link to the Greek rescue people and fell totally in love with Zak and it is being arranged that he is coming to the UK to live with me:gasp:

Zak was found in February tied to a dumpster with his legs bound with wire in a starving condition. He isnt the kind of dog that the Greek want so he has been passed round the fosterers. Hes good with cats, very sociable with other dogs and totally non aggressive.

The rescue think hes about 10 months old and a cross one of these Coarse / Wire-Haired Segugio Italiano Hound Portrait Premium Poster by Adriano Bacchella at Art.co.uk:flrt:


Meet Zak


----------



## freekygeeky

Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooo I have news:whistling2:
> 
> A girl I talk to on FB has just got back from Greece and had a young female cat hanging round that she befriended. After getting home she decided that Mitzi should come home too and contacted the rescue in Zante who have eventually found her and are sorting things for her ready for sending Mitzi to the UK:2thumb:
> While all this has been going on I went on the link to the Greek rescue people and fell totally in love with Zak and it is being arranged that he is coming to the UK to live with me:gasp:
> 
> Zak was found in February tied to a dumpster with his legs bound with wire in a starving condition. He isnt the kind of dog that the Greek want so he has been passed round the fosterers. Hes good with cats, very sociable with other dogs and totally non aggressive.
> 
> The rescue think hes about 10 months old and a cross one of these Coarse / Wire-Haired Segugio Italiano Hound Portrait Premium Poster by Adriano Bacchella at Art.co.uk:flrt:
> 
> 
> Meet Zak
> image



Hehe shell!!

He's stunning!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

what a cute dog x


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, he is gorgeous!!!! I love the floppy ears and hound dog face! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Not sure what's wrong with "him"... Gary said he can pick him up and pet him without any trouble. He's gonna spend the night in a RUB and we will see tomorrow.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aw, bless him - he looks quite well advanced so no 4 hourly feeds necessary there by the looks of things! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooo I have news:whistling2:
> 
> A girl I talk to on FB has just got back from Greece and had a young female cat hanging round that she befriended. After getting home she decided that Mitzi should come home too and contacted the rescue in Zante who have eventually found her and are sorting things for her ready for sending Mitzi to the UK:2thumb:
> While all this has been going on I went on the link to the Greek rescue people and fell totally in love with Zak and it is being arranged that he is coming to the UK to live with me:gasp:
> 
> Zak was found in February tied to a dumpster with his legs bound with wire in a starving condition. He isnt the kind of dog that the Greek want so he has been passed round the fosterers. Hes good with cats, very sociable with other dogs and totally non aggressive.
> 
> The rescue think hes about 10 months old and a cross one of these Coarse / Wire-Haired Segugio Italiano Hound Portrait Premium Poster by Adriano Bacchella at Art.co.uk:flrt:
> Meet Zak
> image


:gasp: OMG - there must be Afghan Hound in there somewhere!! Just must be!! He's gorgeous!!!

When my friend was in Spain for the winter - she's already brought home a Podenko that she rescued in Spain, she brought with her what she thinks is a GSD/Husky type cross. She found her lying, literally dying, in the middle of the road when she was walking home one day. She was literally starving, just skin and bones and without the strength left to even stand up. So my friend picked her up and carried her home and nursed her. So now she's got 2 dogs she's brought back from Spain! I haven't met her yet, but she sounds delightful.


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed, Eileen! :lol: I'll let ya know more tomorrow when I get home


----------



## Shell195

He is kind of cute isnt he, I just love those ears:flrt:I think I have just passed the cyber home check:no1: Its going to be a couple of months before he can come over but Im so excited:jump:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Indeed, Eileen! :lol: I'll let ya know more tomorrow when I get home


Bet you're dying to get back now!!


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooo I have news:whistling2:
> 
> A girl I talk to on FB has just got back from Greece and had a young female cat hanging round that she befriended. After getting home she decided that Mitzi should come home too and contacted the rescue in Zante who have eventually found her and are sorting things for her ready for sending Mitzi to the UK:2thumb:
> While all this has been going on I went on the link to the Greek rescue people and fell totally in love with Zak and it is being arranged that he is coming to the UK to live with me:gasp:
> 
> Zak was found in February tied to a dumpster with his legs bound with wire in a starving condition. He isnt the kind of dog that the Greek want so he has been passed round the fosterers. Hes good with cats, very sociable with other dogs and totally non aggressive.
> 
> The rescue think hes about 10 months old and a cross one of these Coarse / Wire-Haired Segugio Italiano Hound Portrait Premium Poster by Adriano Bacchella at Art.co.uk:flrt:
> 
> 
> Meet Zak
> image


Wow he is gorgeous...reminds me a bit of a black and tan **** hound


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Bet you're dying to get back now!!


Just a bit :lol: and I don't get to Manchester til about 9pm tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> He is kind of cute isnt he, I just love those ears:flrt:I think I have just passed the cyber home check:no1: Its going to be a couple of months before he can come over but Im so excited:jump:


How very exciting!!! And what a lucky pup! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

More crappy weather here! We are at an agricultural show in Yorkshire tomorrow showing our friend Dave's Boston bitch, so I bloody hope it isn't peeing down then! Since waking up yesterday morning I've had a fuzzy head, runny nose & weepy eyes. Not sure whether its my hayfever or a cold (man-flu).


----------



## freekygeeky

kittens have put on soooo much weight!

Munchkin - 240
Kit - 250
Pickle - 250
Ickle - 280
Caboodle - 270!

10 days old....


----------



## Amalthea

Crappy weather here, too. Been to the museum in Liverpool with My friend's munchkins


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> More crappy weather here! We are at an agricultural show in Yorkshire tomorrow showing our friend Dave's Boston bitch, so I bloody hope it isn't peeing down then! Since waking up yesterday morning I've had a fuzzy head, runny nose & weepy eyes. Not sure whether its my hayfever or a cold (man-flu).


More likely to be man flu than hayfever isn't it Colin? It's not exactly been pollen weather the last few days.

I was meeting Anyday Anne in Newcastle City centre today for an italian meal bought on living social and it's just peed down all day! :sad:

Sounds like it's been the same on both sides today by the sound of it!

Good weights, Gina! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> *More likely to be man flu than hayfever isn't it Colin? It's not exactly been pollen weather the last few days.*
> 
> I was meeting Anyday Anne in Newcastle City centre today for an italian meal bought on living social and it's just peed down all day! :sad:
> 
> Sounds like it's been the same on both sides today by the sound of it!
> 
> Good weights, Gina! :2thumb:


I was thinking the same, oh pooh! 

The weather forecast isn't great according to the weatherman on telly, so looks like we'll be getting wet tomorrow


----------



## freekygeeky

I'm not sure this will work, but I'll try...

https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/..._=1339185696_52f427f947ee4fcaf70e2bdaafd7c3d2


----------



## feorag

They are really beautiful kittens - good size and lovely patterning.

I bet you'll wanna keep one!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> They are really beautiful kittens - good size and lovely patterning.
> 
> I bet you'll wanna keep one!


I know I 100% can't, but yes, I wanna keep Ickle, te biggest one. He's sooooo laid back.. He has a solid black back


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

gorgeous little babies. :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> gorgeous little babies. :flrt:


They are so active today! Munchkin isn't getting much nipple time, so I've been helping her out today.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

i guess only having three makes things much easier! everyone has two nipples to choose from lol 

my lot were playing last night, i took a video on my phone but i was upside down so the video is too lmao


----------



## feorag

I'm sure I've got a programme on my computer that will turn videos!

Barry took a video of us all coming down a giant slide on holiday last year and he must have thought it was like taking a picture, so he turned the camera to get everything in the picture and the video came out sideways! :roll: So Iain downloaded me a programme so that I could turn it.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> I'm sure I've got a programme on my computer that will turn videos!
> 
> Barry took a video of us all coming down a giant slide on holiday last year and he must have thought it was like taking a picture, so he turned the camera to get everything in the picture and the video came out sideways! :roll: So Iain downloaded me a programme so that I could turn it.


i wonder if it would fix this video, it's either side ways or upside down though, i was too busy laughing at the babies to think about how the video would come out lol


----------



## feorag

It fixed mine, so yes. It was a free download (must have been cos Iain doesn't pay for software) - I'll ask him what it is, cos he put it on my main computer and I'm on the laptop at the minute.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> It fixed mine, so yes. It was a free download (must have been cos Iain doesn't pay for software) - I'll ask him what it is, cos he put it on my main computer and I'm on the laptop at the minute.


cool, if i can sort the video i'll be able to post it on here, otherwise you'll be standing on your heads to see it lol


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I'm home... The squizzle is a little boy and although he's active, he's VERY skinny. And loves a snuggle...


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

Aw, bless him! Avocado might help to get some weight on - it's a great weaning food (no skin obviously!) cos it's pretty rich and fatty.


----------



## Amalthea

Awesome! I'll pick some up tomorrow. I gave him yogurt and baby cereal tonight, but he didn't seem interested in milky food.


----------



## sammy1969

WEll after being accuesed of god knows what last night spent the day with a good friend and her children today, in the middle of the New Forest, we went to Burley where and ancestorof mine lived who was a white witch and had a coven there and was so well known and sought after that in the end she had to move to the USA to get away from all the visitors who besieged her home lol and where i got my wonderful witch gift from lol. THen went to find somewhere quiet to eat a bite of lunch and what we affectionately call grockles (tourists)lol. Found anice spot sat down and were watching some of the NEw Forest mares at a distance till the lead mare decided she wanted to investigate us all and came up tried to eat my friend Michelles shoes lol and then decided wheneveryone else moved that i too might make a nice spot of lunch lol. I am on critches and cant get up as everyone else backs off from her leaving me to try and stop her from eating my shoulder and get up so that i dont get trampled on by the rest of the herd who came over to see what she was so interested in ended up having to roll along the ground and get up leaving my crutches behind till she lost interest lol. the upside was i managed to get some lovely pics of her up close and personal and also of some of the rest of the herd as well including a lovely little chestnut two year old and a beautiful black mare. Then had to laugh when a family of grockles decided that they could approach a pair of mares which of course were wild as if they were all nicely broken only to get charged at and had to back off very quickly this done even though there are signs all over the forest saying not to appraoch the horses as they are wild. THen went back to the friend for a lovely meal of what they call flung done lol (named by her son)and everyone else knows as egg fried rice with bacon lol. Was a great day and now i am knackered lol


----------



## feorag

What've you been accused of Sammy??

Glad you had a nice day anyway. Can I just remind you that I'm off on my jolly holly bollies next weekend if you want your hammock???


----------



## sammy1969

Of course you are not on fb are you so you wouldnt of seen but last night i was accused of trying to split up someones relationship and of being jealous of the couple concerned, now the male involved has been a friend of mine for over ten years and that is one line i will not cross ever. THe female of this relationship is that insecure that every female friend this male has, is a threat and so is his family as he has got him to disown his own brother as well as friends he has had for longer than myself. The one thing that really annoys me is up to this point every time they have had a problem both have come to me to ask my advice and i have listened to both sides and ttried to help both get over the problems until about a month ago when i was first accused of this but i let it slide thinking it was jsut where she was upset but last night she even threatened me with the police and that i really do take offence to. All this was because he came to see me on thursdayto pick up some dvds he had asked me to order for him and to return one he had borrowed and i noticed on her fb page she had removed me from her friends list. He saw this himself so i jokingly put on her page and i quote " why am i not on your firends list anymore lol. Sits in corner and sulks lol". THe message i got back i cannot repeat it was that rude and had the threat of police in it.


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell - that's over the top! Jealous is such an horrible emotion! :bash:

I couldn't live with someone who was jealous about stuff - it would drive me nuts!


----------



## sammy1969

~I realy couldnt believe it when she accused me of it Eileen and to think i have been with Glyn 4+ years now and she knows we are getting married in the next year or so yet still she says i am after her fiance who i have known for so long and she has only known since january. I am just so gobsmacked i wouldnt mind but she was the one who came to me for advice first closely followed by him and i have helped save their relationship aobut half a dozen times now but not any more they can both go get lost lol

FOrgot to add aobut hamock lol will transfer money to oyu weni next get paid which is a week tomorrow as completely forgot to do so lasttiem and i do apologise for that hun but been a bit active lol and brain has gone bye bye lol


----------



## lovemysnakes

*cat attack*

Hi again ladies,
I'm upset at the moment. Oscar has attacked me again. Its early hours in the morning, so I'm having a late night and I've just got into bed. Oscars come jumping up on the bed and walks towards me so I go to pet his head and bang - he's teeth and claws are stuck in wrist. 

So I grab him by the scruff, hold him there a minute and plonk him on the floor but a second later he's struck again, pounced back on the bed and gone for my arm. I've got him by the scruff again and this time give him a loud shrill before putting him back on the floor. 

Third time, he pauses a couple of seconds and strikes again. By this point I'm pretty peeved off, tired and just want to sleep so expecting him, I've got my hand under the duvet and push him off the bed, he jumps up one more time but I'm facing away from him with arms and legs tucked under the duvet, he looks at me for a while, goes to the bottom of the bed, sits and a minute later he's off the bed and lurking around the house. 

I'm getting so fed up with this. It drives me crazy! I hate to tell him off and grab him by the scruff but I'm lost for ideas. He has loads of toys like teddies, cat nip mice, balls on string, balls of wool, things that make noises, squeaky toys, scratching posts. Lots of places to climb etc. He chooses to scratch my sofa and play with my change or lighters. 

I scatter food around for him to hunt for in the night. He can go out in the day time but prefers to stay indoors. He rarely wants cuddles or to interact with people and now when he does I'm frightened he's going to attack me. 

We had my other halfs little brother, aged 7 to stay and the cat was eyeing up his dinner, when the lil boy went to 'shoo' him the cat attacked him. 

The cat kept walking all over the boy like he was trying to enforce him dominance over him. 

I'm finding it so hard to cope with his constant challenging behaviour. 

The greasy fur on his back is still there, it seems to change day to day but its not as bad as it was. I think ill bath him again on sunday with the shampoo. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I really hope I don't have to put up with this forever. Especially if he's going to be like that with children. He never has been before and when he was younger I encouraged my nieces and nephews etc to come round and see him, play with him etc and he was always the same with them as he was with me. Its been a couple of months since any kids have been over but still, I didn't expect him to behave like that. 

Maybe because I'm so tired its making me more emotional but I feel like I've failed. Like I must be doing something seriously wrong for him to be like this. I wish I'd known before about his age when I got him and would have asked for him to stay with his mum longer. I'm so worried I'm going to be stuck with an asbo cat for the next few decades that I can't bond with or enjoy. Its all his way at the moment and I get nothing in return. He's not even staying in the same room as me anymore and only just about comes when I call him, even if I have treats  He's such a different cat to what he was just 2 months ago.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

sammy1969 said:


> Of course you are not on fb are you so you wouldnt of seen but last night i was accused of trying to split up someones relationship and of being jealous of the couple concerned, now the male involved has been a friend of mine for over ten years and that is one line i will not cross ever. THe female of this relationship is that insecure that every female friend this male has, is a threat and so is his family as he has got him to disown his own brother as well as friends he has had for longer than myself. The one thing that really annoys me is up to this point every time they have had a problem both have come to me to ask my advice and i have listened to both sides and ttried to help both get over the problems until about a month ago when i was first accused of this but i let it slide thinking it was jsut where she was upset but last night she even threatened me with the police and that i really do take offence to. All this was because he came to see me on thursdayto pick up some dvds he had asked me to order for him and to return one he had borrowed and i noticed on her fb page she had removed me from her friends list. He saw this himself so i jokingly put on her page and i quote " why am i not on your firends list anymore lol. Sits in corner and sulks lol". THe message i got back i cannot repeat it was that rude and had the threat of police in it.


 
None of my business but I couldn't help but be nosey:Na_Na_Na_Na: 


But I have found myself in alot of those situations, some people just think the whole world is out to get them
Sure, we just wake up one day and decide to go and break someone up, or make their life hell for the hell of it and the whole world is deliberately out to get them?

Seriously?
when they take a long hard look at the whole situation and take the names of those they accuse out of the situations it becomes something different... 

The immaturity of some people really makes me laugh...
I worked with someone who used to think the whole world was out to get them, it was actually really annoying but funny sometimes.


----------



## Amalthea

I really don't think the squizzle is gonna make it  no life in him this morning


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I really don't think the squizzle is gonna make it  no life in him this morning


Oh No!! :gasp:

Maybe he's been on his own and struggling for too long. The last 'batch' of cold damp weather will not do any young wildlife babies any good and maybe it's been too much for him. Fingers crossed he does pull through though! :sad:



lovemysnakes said:


> Hi again ladies,
> I'm upset at the moment. Oscar has attacked me again. Its early hours in the morning, so I'm having a late night and I've just got into bed. Oscars come jumping up on the bed and walks towards me so I go to pet his head and bang - he's teeth and claws are stuck in wrist.


I'm really at a loss as to what to suggest to you to be honest, except I would have serious concerns if he's doing this to young children!

This behaviour is not something I've had any personal experience of, but because Shell has dealt a lot with kittens with problems and feral cats, she might have some advice to offer you, but I'm sorry I can't think of anything else to suggest.


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Oh No!! :gasp:
> 
> Maybe he's been on his own and struggling for too long. The last 'batch' of cold damp weather will not do any young wildlife babies any good and maybe it's been too much for him. Fingers crossed he does pull through though! :sad:
> 
> I'm really at a loss as to what to suggest to you to be honest, except I would have serious concerns if he's doing this to young children!
> 
> This behaviour is not something I've had any personal experience of, but because Shell has dealt a lot with kittens with problems and feral cats, she might have some advice to offer you, but I'm sorry I can't think of anything else to suggest.


Your asbo cat sounds just like soma who I hand reared, so he didn't have his mummy to tell him off. He's now 3 ish and nothing had worked .. Unfortunately we just have to love him as he is. .


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone
HAve had more accusation over night and I am a bad person it seems who shouldnt be here and i have no right to be upet by all this so i give up i really do cant beleive that i am being called a person who is just out to make others lives a misery and to ruin their relationships a s mine is so awful their words not mine. Immature just doesnt seem to cover it and i suppose in a few weeks this wil be laughable but right now i feel like the worlds most awful person


----------



## Amalthea

I really hope so, Eileen. He's really pulling on my heart strings. He just wants comfort. If you put him down, he scrambles for your hand. He wants to be held and the hold onto your finger.


----------



## feorag

Yes, they are like that when they aren't 100%. That's why Jake was obsessed with being down my t-shirt - after his broken leg and then that huge horrible abscess on his face.

Get him down your bra and he'll liven up, hopefully! :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

It didn't help...  He's just gone. And even though I've only had him for less than a day, I'm heartbroken. I thought he was gonna be the little orphan that needed me. At least he got to go curled up and warm, I guess... I got to him too late


----------



## feorag

That is such a shame - maybe he might have made it if you'd been brought him sooner - you'll never know, but as you say at least he died warm and loved, not outside in awful weather! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I don't know why I keep putting myself through it, to be honest.


----------



## Kare

because the successes make it worth it.


----------



## freekygeeky

Amalthea said:


> I don't know why I keep putting myself through it, to be honest.


I know the feeling  *hugs*


----------



## feorag

Kare's right - the successes do make the losses worth it. We can't save them all, but we might save one and one is better than none!!

Just not a good time for you to deal with it at the minute! :sad: Such a shame because he needed you and you needed him and if it had worked out you would have both helped each other! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Kare's right - the successes do make the losses worth it. We can't save them all, but we might save one and one is better than none!!
> 
> *Just not a good time for you to deal with it at the minute! :sad: Such a shame because he needed you and you needed him and if it had worked out you would have both helped each other!* :sad:


Exactly. I'll give the squizzle rescue a call and see if they need any fosterers.


----------



## feorag

Good idea! :2thumb:

finally uploaded Skye getting his bath last weekend. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ided-bath-skye-last-weekend.html#post10127991


Helen - here's the download for that video 'flipper' that Iain downloaded for me - it's a free download so useful to have.

AVS Video Editor: perfect for home video editing. Edit video easily!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww, sorry to hear about the lil Squirrel Jen 

We were supposed to be going to Honley agricultural show today, but it was cancelled at the very last minute this morning, after we had gotten up at 6:30am! So back to bed I went! Later, we went to Ikea instead, lol


----------



## Amalthea

Eww... Early morning wasted.


----------



## feorag

That's exactly how I would feel too! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Sorry about the squirrel Jen 

Ive got yet another hoglet to handrear so tomorrow the 2 bigger babies are off to the sanctuary, they will now lap and eat soft food. I will then be left with the 3 bigger babies who have just opened their eyes and the younger one who is only a few days old.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sorry about the squirrel Jen
> 
> Ive got yet another hoglet to handrear so tomorrow the 2 bigger babies are off to the sanctuary, they will now lap and eat soft food. I will then be left with the 3 bigger babies who have just opened their eyes and the younger one who is only a few days old.


Gosh, you should have a sign outside your house saying "Hedgehog Hotel" :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Gosh, you should have a sign outside your house saying "Hedgehog Hotel" :lol2:


 
Haha:lol2: they have to be fed every 2 hours so it gets very tiring


----------



## feorag

My God, Shell - I don't know how you're coping with that!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I know I would not be the most pleasant of people!! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Nor me - I don't do well when I miss out on sleep.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

this :censor: cat is driving me round the bend cos she wont let me have a single decent nights sleep!! dunno how you manage!

i so cant wait until she's spayed and chucked outside and shut in the livingroom like her brother at night so i can sleep! :lol2:

but the cuteness of these tiny bums has stopped me murdering her so far.

went to buy kitten stuffs today for when they get a litter older and did a total tally up of everything i've spent on them or for them so far, got to £55.15 ! but this includes food for mother and £26.40 was for their vet check with their mum when they were just a week old lol cos i've never done this before and got a little paranoid haha

i spose the way things are going they might just pay for themselves... hopefully... lol


----------



## feorag

Helen, did you see that link I posted for changing videos?

All our cats have always slept in the bedroom, whether they've had kittens or not and once the kittens integrated with the whole family and were older, they joined in too.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Helen, did you see that link I posted for changing videos?
> 
> All our cats have always slept in the bedroom, whether they've had kittens or not and once the kittens integrated with the whole family and were older, they joined in too.


I didn't, I'll need to find it. We tried keeping them in the bedroom but they kept me awake or ripped up the carpet so now they sleep on the living room. Well, louie does. We have to keep all the blooming doors open for lydia so she doesn't rip up the carpet but the little :censor: still keeps me awake. Id shut them all in the livingroom if I trusted louie with the kittens.


----------



## feorag

It was just last night so should only be a coupla pages back.

I've never had a problem with any of my cats mixing with my kittens, cos they've never been kept away from them. I leave it to the mother to tell them what they can and can't do or how close they can get and my queens were all so laidback about their kittens, most of them just let the boys do what they want.

It is good though for the kittens to have another cat to interact with that isn't their mother, because then they learn even more about what is acceptable behaviour and what isn't.

By the way everyone, I finally got my 3 ratty chappies all together in the same cage overnight last night! :2thumb: Yeh! :jump: jump:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Good idea! :2thumb:
> 
> finally uploaded Skye getting his bath last weekend. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ided-bath-skye-last-weekend.html#post10127991
> 
> 
> Helen - here's the download for that video 'flipper' that Iain downloaded for me - it's a free download so useful to have.
> 
> AVS Video Editor: perfect for home video editing. Edit video easily!


i downloaded it, flipped the video, but now it wont play on anything that i can upload it to photobucket with


----------



## feorag

Eh??? Have you tried to upload it and look at it through Photobucket, rather than play it on your computer??


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Eh??? Have you tried to upload it and look at it through Photobucket, rather than play it on your computer??


it wont upload to photobucket


----------



## Shell195

Ive just woken up. The hoglets can go from 1 til 7 without being fed so Im not getting up every 2 hours overnight:gasp: Its just the rest of the time with no lie ins or early nights!! As fast as I get the hoglets weaned I get even more in their place, the last one came in last night no more than a few days old


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> it wont upload to photobucket


What about You tube?


----------



## Zoo-Man

We met up with our friend Dave today in Pets At Home. We took Roxy & Dave brought his 2 pups, so they can get used to meeting other people, noise, etc. The pups did great, but the amount of people who asked "is it a French Bulldog?". A couple even thought they were Pugs! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I could see where someone who doesn't know dog breeds _might _mistake a Boston for a French bulldog, but a pug???

Just signing in to say good morning, 'cept it's now afternoon :lol: I'm off for my physio now! Don't think there'll be much improvement this week, cos I haven't done my exercises quite so religiously - I keeps forgetting! :crazy:


----------



## ami_j

Naughty Eileen :lol2: How are the boys today?


----------



## Amalthea

I just spoke to the lady at the squizzle rescue and she doesn't have any babies at the moment, but she said she'd keep my number and if she needs a fosterer, she'll give me a ring...


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Naughty Eileen :lol2: How are the boys today?


They're fine Jaime and I'm chuffed to weenies. they were all squashed in the tiny corner hammock this morning! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> I just spoke to the lady at the squizzle rescue and she doesn't have any babies at the moment, but she said she'd keep my number and if she needs a fosterer, she'll give me a ring...


That's great Jen! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I'm happy with that  I didn't expect to be picking up a bunch of babies tomorrow


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I just spoke to the lady at the squizzle rescue and she doesn't have any babies at the moment, but she said she'd keep my number and if she needs a fosterer, she'll give me a ring...


 

Was it Lisa?


----------



## Shell195

Hi all
Not long back from the sanctuary and Im glad to say its was quiet. We had a sad day on Saturday  Tom one of our 2 young semi feral cats appeared on the stable yard dragging his back end, we first thought RTA but the vet confirmed it was a thrombosis  RIP Tom miss you coming for strokes when I went in the hay shed


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Was it Lisa?


Yeah... I think she thinks I'm mental :blush: I kinda rambled... I'm not good on the phone with strangers and I think I expect people to know what I mean :blush:



Shell195 said:


> Hi all
> Not long back from the sanctuary and Im glad to say its was quiet. We had a sad day on Saturday  Tom one of our 2 young semi feral cats appeared on the stable yard dragging his back end, we first thought RTA but the vet confirmed it was a thrombosis  RIP Tom miss you coming for strokes when I went in the hay shed


Poor Tom


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear about Tom, Shell - poor lad! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

RIP Tom


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear about Tom 

Oh Eileen I think this is a thread for you http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/857833-bonsai.html


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

sorry to hear about Tom.

i came to say that the baby daddy appeared tonight, the first time ive seen him in 2.5 weeks since he had a hissy fit at the german shepherd and louie chased him off.

now him and louie seem to be best pals again... my heartless side wants to take him off to the cat rescue!He isnt chipped so he might end up just another statistic if i did. Plus theres the possibility that he's loved by someone somewhere... but surely if that was the case he'd be neutered and or microchipped...

i dunno..


----------



## Esarosa

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> sorry to hear about Tom.
> 
> i came to say that the baby daddy appeared tonight, the first time ive seen him in 2.5 weeks since he had a hissy fit at the german shepherd and louie chased him off.
> 
> now him and louie seem to be best pals again... my heartless side wants to take him off to the cat rescue!He isnt chipped so he might end up just another statistic if i did. Plus theres the possibility that he's loved by someone somewhere... but surely if that was the case he'd be neutered and or microchipped...
> 
> i dunno..



Have to say if he was near me he'd be 'disappearing' for a couple of nights and coming back bollock less :whistling2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Esarosa said:


> Have to say if he was near me he'd be 'disappearing' for a couple of nights and coming back bollock less :whistling2:


If I'm honest, this was my plan. Dunno if I should or not... Lol


----------



## Shell195

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> If I'm honest, this was my plan. Dunno if I should or not... Lol


 

Oh you must:2thumb: No entire cats live by me anymore:whistling2:


Jen shes lovely and wont think you are any madder than me:lol2:I used to find talking on the phone quite scary but since taking the calls at the sanctuary I dont give a sh1t:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Sorry to hear about Tom
> 
> Oh Eileen I think this is a thread for you http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/857833-bonsai.html


 I've answered Katie! :2thumb:



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> If I'm honest, this was my plan. Dunno if I should or not... Lol


If it was me I wouldn't think twice, I'd get them off too!


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Jen shes lovely and wont think you are any madder than me:lol2:I used to find talking on the phone quite scary but since taking the calls at the sanctuary I dont give a sh1t:lol2:


That's okay then! :blush:


----------



## feorag

It's amazing what you find on the internet when you're looking for something specific. do you agree with me that the guy who made this video needs to get a life?? How long do you think it took him to research all these films??? :gasp:

Sean Bean dies in every movie - YouTube


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> It's amazing what you find on the internet when you're looking for something specific. do you agree with me that the guy who made this video needs to get a life?? How long do you think it took him to research all these films??? :gasp:
> 
> Sean Bean dies in every movie - YouTube


But he doesnt die in them all :lol2: He didnt die in silent hill....He does however have the same accent in every film :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I remember the one where he went over the cliff in Ireland, but a lot of those I've never seen. I think he must have loved making Sharpe cos he didn't have to try and lose his Yorkshire accent! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I remember the one where he went over the cliff in Ireland, but a lot of those I've never seen. I think he must have loved making Sharpe cos he didn't have to try and lose his Yorkshire accent! :lol2:


Yeah his unflexibility in accents is a running joke in this house :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Ah Sean Bean is yummy. As soon as Will see's him or Jeremy Irons in films he'll say 'oh guess we know he's dying then'. He's convinced they die in more films than they live :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Hello all, not been on much lately. My time is all tied up 

I ended up stuck on constant nightshift turns out its not so bad though.

Benidorm was an excellent wee break, had a drink or two lol. 

Yuri's heatspot cleared up well with the anti-biotics, ive moved him on to 2 cups a feed now one in morning one in night hes going trough 15kg of food in around 3 weeks eeek. We've got into a nice routine of a 40 minute walk every morning after I finish work at 6am park is empty he loves it. I think the swns have even learned to tolerate him they dont hiss or anything and allow him within 5-10' without running away he doesn't care about them and stands his ground if he does get a hissy one lol the swan always backs off. I guess their more amicable now mating and egg season is over. took some nice pictures toda I'll post a couple. 


IMG_0353 by DavieB2011, on Flickr

IMG_0443 by DavieB2011, on Flickr

IMG_0449 by DavieB2011, on Flickr


----------



## Kare

I have agility tonight with Edenn again, it has not been on for a few weeks due to weather and the field being too squishy.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/850639-agility-pictures.html

Last time we were there we were trying to get a good video of a round that was not a collie, I ruined one by speaking and so turned my phone on to silent in case I ruined another, then forgot it would not ring and missed 2 days worth of phone calls after!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Kare said:


> I have agility tonight with Edenn again, it has not been on for a few weeks due to weather and the field being too squishy.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/850639-agility-pictures.html
> 
> Last time we were there we were trying to get a good video of a round that was not a collie, I ruined one by speaking and so turned my phone on to silent in case I ruined another, then forgot it would not ring and missed 2 days worth of phone calls after!! :bash:


 
Thats sounds like something I would do haha

Eileen I got the rosettes today, I felt kind of sad reading the names on them  I will drop them at the sanctuary later, many thanks:no1:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Ah Sean Bean is yummy. As soon as Will see's him or Jeremy Irons in films he'll say 'oh guess we know he's dying then'. He's convinced they die in more films than they live :lol2:


That's cos they're good at playing pretty cool bad asses. Although Sean Bean still tends to die even when he plays a goodie! :lol:



DavieB said:


> Hello all, not been on much lately. My time is all tied up





Kare said:


> I have agility tonight with Edenn again, it has not been on for a few weeks due to weather and the field being too squishy.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/850639-agility-pictures.html
> 
> Last time we were there we were trying to get a good video of a round that was not a collie, I ruined one by speaking and so turned my phone on to silent in case I ruined another, then forgot it would not ring and missed 2 days worth of phone calls after!! :bash:


Yeh, Davie - I've been wondering where you were! My boot lock for the dog arrived last week and even Barry was impressed with it. It's a good solid piece of equipment and brilliantly adjustable to stop anyone being able to get it off.

Great photos, but no Yuri?? :sad: 


Shell195 said:


> Thats sounds like something I would do haha
> 
> Eileen I got the rosettes today, I felt kind of sad reading the names on them  I will drop them at the sanctuary later, many thanks:no1:


I thought exactly the same too! I always forget to turn my phone back on when I've had to turn it off for whatever reason.

Glad you got them OK. yes, sadly all the cats are now dead. I was really sad when I look at the one which was engraved for Harry when he won Best Semi-longhair in Show at the Gwynedd Show in north Wales. 

That was the day that left both Barry and I totally speechless, because we've refused to ever allow that judge to judge any of our cats, cos she doesn't like Somalis and we don't like her judging, but we neither of us realised that she was judging the best SLH, nor that Harry had been nominated because it was done by nominations, rather than BOB wins, so we'd no idea until she was actually judging him and we were both mad that we hadn't realised and withdrawn him.

So that left us with egg on our face well and truly.

Just had another senior moment on your dog thread Shell. I replied to your post and then thought I was on our thread, so told everyone what I was doing today! :crazy:

I only realised when I came on here and wondered where my post was! :roll2: So went back and deleted it and here it is.

I'm off to have lunch with Heather, kim's mum, cos she lives in Morpeth where Roz's salon is and then I'm off to get a cut and colour to cheer me up ready for my holidays. :2thumb:


----------



## SpideyCat1

*Magic*

Thank you all so much for your kind words about Magic....I'm sorry I haven't replied sooner, I've not been able to get back in here until today, and I've just been trying to catch up with the last few pages of posts.

I wanted to post a pic of Magic here, as you've all been so kind about her, I thought it would be nice for you to see what she was like....this is my fave photo of her, it really captures the gentleness and wisdom of her....











We're coping a little better than last week, I'm not quite so weepy, but feel so low and missing her like hell :-( 

Little Moth is finding it strange too.....she's sort of 'finding her feet' again, finding things 'different'....bless her.


----------



## feorag

That's a beautiful photo Sandra! That's a profile to die for! :no1:

That's really strange though, cos I came on the computer this morning, answered my e-mails, came on here, commented on the threads and then switched the computer off cos I was going out. As soon as I switched it off I kicked myself cos last night when i was in bed I was thinking about you and made a mental note to e-mail you today to see how you were, but of course after a night's sleep I forgot! :bash:

So I put a note in my phone (I'd be lost without that phone I can tell you) and it's just rung to remind me to e-mail you, so I've put the computer on and my home page is RFUK User CP, so I saw that you were the last to post on this thread! How weird is that, cos now I know how you are!

It'll take you a lot longer to come to terms with this, trust me I know and I remember how sad you were when you came to meet Miss Moth at the loss of your other Somali - and I hate myself because I can't remember the name!! :bash:


----------



## SpideyCat1

feorag said:


> That's a beautiful photo Sandra! That's a profile to die for! :no1:


Thank you 



feorag said:


> It'll take you a lot longer to come to terms with this, trust me I know and I remember how sad you were when you came to meet Miss Moth at the loss of your other Somali - and I hate myself because I can't remember the name!! :bash:


Yes, I know it's going to take a long time....I hate how I feel when I wake up every morning now, knowing how heavy my heart feels all the time :-(

The Somali we lost before we got Miss Moth was Merlin.....I found your website from your tribute page to your own Merlin....the music playing was It's a kind of Magic.....it was all meant to be


----------



## feorag

Of course. I struggled to remember his name - I knew I loved the name, but for the life of me I just couldn't remember!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Just a quick post to let you all know i wont b on for the next few days as down with a bug of some sort whic i cant shake joys of no immune system teach me to go out i suppose speak to you when feeling more wit it


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Just a random question, what breed of cat is this:










Is from the Smurfs.


----------



## ami_j

SpideyCat1 said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words about Magic....I'm sorry I haven't replied sooner, I've not been able to get back in here until today, and I've just been trying to catch up with the last few pages of posts.
> 
> I wanted to post a pic of Magic here, as you've all been so kind about her, I thought it would be nice for you to see what she was like....this is my fave photo of her, it really captures the gentleness and wisdom of her....
> 
> image
> 
> 
> We're coping a little better than last week, I'm not quite so weepy, but feel so low and missing her like hell :-(
> 
> Little Moth is finding it strange too.....she's sort of 'finding her feet' again, finding things 'different'....bless her.


What a beautiful pic...she is smiling...so sorry for your loss...


sammy1969 said:


> Just a quick post to let you all know i wont b on for the next few days as down with a bug of some sort whic i cant shake joys of no immune system teach me to go out i suppose speak to you when feeling more wit it


oh dear  get well soon


----------



## Shell195

SpideyCat1 said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words about Magic....I'm sorry I haven't replied sooner, I've not been able to get back in here until today, and I've just been trying to catch up with the last few pages of posts.
> 
> I wanted to post a pic of Magic here, as you've all been so kind about her, I thought it would be nice for you to see what she was like....this is my fave photo of her, it really captures the gentleness and wisdom of her....
> 
> image
> 
> 
> We're coping a little better than last week, I'm not quite so weepy, but feel so low and missing her like hell :-(
> 
> Little Moth is finding it strange too.....she's sort of 'finding her feet' again, finding things 'different'....bless her.


Shes was beautiful:flrt:



Whosthedaddy said:


> Just a random question, what breed of cat is this:
> 
> image
> 
> Is from the Smurfs.


 
Looks like a ginger/white moggy to me:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> What a beautiful pic...she is smiling...so sorry for your loss...


Jaime, it's a standard requirement that the Somali has a smile! That's why they are so beautiful!


Shell195 said:


> Looks like a ginger/white moggy to me:whistling2:


Looks like that to me too, although if you wanted to be 'posh' you could call it a red & white domestic shorthair tabby cat. :lol2:

Sammy, sorry you're not doing well - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Shes was beautiful:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a ginger/white moggy to me:whistling2:


*angry


feorag said:


> Jaime, it's a standard requirement that the Somali has a smile! That's why they are so beautiful!Looks like that to me too, although if you wanted to be 'posh' you could call it a red & white domestic shorthair tabby cat. :lol2:
> 
> Sammy, sorry you're not doing well - hope you feel better soon.


They have lovely fur too :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

Just back from the tenacious D concert was excellent !!


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> Just back from the tenacious D concert was excellent !!


and still no Yuri pics:whistling2:


----------



## lovemysnakes

Just wanting to say thanks to Eileen and Shell. Your advice has been great. 
Firstly Oscars greasy rear end has cleared up, I left him alone so no bath, no cleaning with baby wipes, nada. But I have changed him over to Felix wet food. I've not yet been able to get to Costco for Kirkland dry food but it hopefully will be introduced to him this week or next. I think it's probably better not to change too much at once for him anyway. 
Once he's on new food I'll change him onto okoplus cat litter which I'm very much looking forward to. 
As far as his behaviour goes I've had no more aggressive outbursts from him but when he starts to play up (being a little rough by using claws or becoming overly excited) I am a lot tougher on him and this seems to be preventing him from reaching that attack mode. The scruff grab works ace and I've hardly had any problems at all since my rant last week so hopefully he will continue to show improvements. 
This evening I've had my 13 year old sister stay and he's been fine with her, interacting but not generally fussed by her presence. I think I'm going to trial him with different children. He was fine with 3 and 5 year old cousins a few months ago so I'd like to see what he's like with them now. 

He's certainly become more loving and continues to follow me around a fair bit. I've been playing with him more and he's really got into playing with string tied into balls so I think the mental exercise is doing him good. No doubt I'll have problems with him along the way but I'm dedicated to keeping him happy, enriched and healthy so I'm hoping that I will get a little reward, even if it is a brief snuggle and purr on the sofa once a day. 

Lots of thanks! Emilie xxx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Couldn't resist sharing this.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> and still no Yuri pics:whistling2:


Have to agree! :whistling2:



lovemysnakes said:


> Just wanting to say thanks to Eileen and Shell. Your advice has been great.
> Firstly Oscars greasy rear end has cleared up, I left him alone so no bath, no cleaning with baby wipes, nada. But I have changed him over to Felix wet food. I've not yet been able to get to Costco for Kirkland dry food but it hopefully will be introduced to him this week or next. I think it's probably better not to change too much at once for him anyway.
> Once he's on new food I'll change him onto okoplus cat litter which I'm very much looking forward to.
> As far as his behaviour goes I've had no more aggressive outbursts from him but when he starts to play up (being a little rough by using claws or becoming overly excited) I am a lot tougher on him and this seems to be preventing him from reaching that attack mode. The scruff grab works ace and I've hardly had any problems at all since my rant last week so hopefully he will continue to show improvements.
> This evening I've had my 13 year old sister stay and he's been fine with her, interacting but not generally fussed by her presence. I think I'm going to trial him with different children. He was fine with 3 and 5 year old cousins a few months ago so I'd like to see what he's like with them now.
> 
> He's certainly become more loving and continues to follow me around a fair bit. I've been playing with him more and he's really got into playing with string tied into balls so I think the mental exercise is doing him good. No doubt I'll have problems with him along the way but I'm dedicated to keeping him happy, enriched and healthy so I'm hoping that I will get a little reward, even if it is a brief snuggle and purr on the sofa once a day.
> 
> Lots of thanks! Emilie xxx


All excellent news. I use a large tin to decant my food into from the big bag and then when I change a food I literally add a big handful of the new food to the old food and mix it in every day, until by the time the tin is almost empty it's just about all the new food and they're off! That way I've never had a tummy upset from changing food.

Some cats prefer this method with litter too, rather than one day what they're used to and the next something totally different, but we didn't actually do that with Oko Plus because it's a very lightweight small piece litter and cats love that, rather than the heave clay stuff. Of course when we changed over we had about 7 cats, so we had a few litter trays dotted about the house and we left the old litter in one, but they used the new straight away. So if you only have one litter tray for him it might be worth throwing in the last couple of handful of the litter they are used to on top of the OkoPlus so it kinda feels the same when they step into the litter tray.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Couldn't resist sharing this.
> image


Oops! Napoleon syndome! :lol2:


----------



## Kare

lovemysnakes said:


> he's really got into playing with string tied into balls


:blush: I read this as 



> he's really got into playing with string tied to his balls


I was thinking no wonder he is grumpy


----------



## ami_j

Kare said:


> :blush: I read this as
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking no wonder he is grumpy


:rotfl:


----------



## lovemysnakes

feorag said:


> Have to agree! :whistling2:
> 
> All excellent news. I use a large tin to decant my food into from the big bag and then when I change a food I literally add a big handful of the new food to the old food and mix it in every day, until by the time the tin is almost empty it's just about all the new food and they're off! That way I've never had a tummy upset from changing food.
> 
> Some cats prefer this method with litter too, rather than one day what they're used to and the next something totally different, but we didn't actually do that with Oko Plus because it's a very lightweight small piece litter and cats love that, rather than the heave clay stuff. Of course when we changed over we had about 7 cats, so we had a few litter trays dotted about the house and we left the old litter in one, but they used the new straight away. So if you only have one litter tray for him it might be worth throwing in the last couple of handful of the litter they are used to on top of the OkoPlus so it kinda feels the same when they step into the litter tray.
> 
> Oops! Napoleon syndome! :lol2:


Yeah I do pretty much the same with rabbit feed. Did that with Felix over the last week and will slowly add a little bit of Kirkland at a time to Felix until its mostly dry then I'm thinking maybe two cans of Felix a week? I'll just follow guidelines on pack for quantity of Kirklands. I don't intend to be using a conventional bowl to feed him though. I've seen some fun maze bowl things and then I'll be using the treat balls.

He has two litter trays. I'll do one of each litter and see how he gets on. Thanks again Eileen, you've been a gem!



Kare said:


> :blush: I read this as
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking no wonder he is grumpy


You almost made me wee myself! Lol xx


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> :blush: I read this as
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking no wonder he is grumpy


:roll2: PMSL!!!
He has two litter trays. I'll do one of each litter and see how he gets on. Thanks again Eileen, you've been a gem![/QUOTE]That's great - I bet you find he much prefers the wood one as it is so much easier to dig in and cover up, but at least he'll have the choice, rather than a total change which might cause a breakdown in litter training! :2thumb:

We feed ours twice a day and they get like a dessertspoon/tablespoon of wet food mixed in with their dried food and they're happy with that!


----------



## Shell195

I got up this morning and Josh brought up a bit of bile and looked more vacant than usual, fed the dogs at 1.00 as normal(he ate all his food) and by 1.30 I was on my way to the vets with Josh as his chest was rattling and his breathing had become laboured, I knew then it was his time 
The vet thinks that one of his many chest lumps was something more than a lipoma but why his chest problem started so suddenly I have no idea.
He lived to a grand age of 18 years and has definately stamped his footprints on our hearts

Run Free at the bridge Josh, missing you already xxx


----------



## Kare

I am sorry for your loss, Shell. Very very sorry.


----------



## Postcard

Shell195 said:


> I got up this morning and Josh brought up a bit of bile and looked more vacant than usual, fed the dogs at 1.00 as normal(he ate all his food) and by 1.30 I was on my way to the vets with Josh as his chest was rattling and his breathing had become laboured, I knew then it was his time
> The vet thinks that one of his many chest lumps was something more than a lipoma but why his chest problem started so suddenly I have no idea.
> He lived to a grand age of 18 years and has definately stamped his footprints on our hearts
> 
> Run Free at the bridge Josh, missing you already xxx
> 
> image


He's beautiful, RIP. x


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

so sorry for your loss Shell *hugs*


----------



## Shell195

Im so glad his illness didnt last long. I noticed about 12.30 he had a slight cough, he ate his dinner at 1.00 by 1.30 I was on the way to the vets as he had laboured breathing by 2.15 he was at peace.


----------



## ami_j

So sorry Shell *bighugs*


----------



## Zoo-Man

RIP Josh, your mummy & family will miss you lots xxx


Tomorrow night is our training club's limit show. We have heard that a couple of ladies who are quite big in Boston Terriers are going (one we are already friends with), so we are taking Roxy to see what they think of her.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im so glad his illness didnt last long. I noticed about 12.30 he had a slight cough, he ate his dinner at 1.00 by 1.30 I was on the way to the vets as he had laboured breathing by 2.15 he was at peace.


I'm so sorry Shell, but your statement above must help you to deal with the situation, because you know you acted quickly and prevented him suffering unduly.

RIP Josh, you had a good home and a good life! :sad:


----------



## DavieB

A quicky off my phoneI took some good pics today with ths SLR, I'll try upload them later


----------



## DavieB

IMG_0508 by DavieB2011, on Flickr

IMG_0542 by DavieB2011, on Flickr


----------



## ami_j

Wow what a gorgeous boy Yuri is growing into :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to her about Josh Shell  *hugs*

Yuri is looking very handsome :flrt:


----------



## SpideyCat1

So sorry for your loss Shell :-(


----------



## feorag

How are you feeling today Shell?? 

Sandra, I know you're having a bad day, but I hope it's got better since I 'spoke' to you this morning.

Davie, Yuri is getting very handsome :flrt: And growing at an alarming rate! :gasp:

I've been down to a local hotel for coffee with my friend from London who is setting up this "top end of the market" pet clothing and accessories on line shop. It was most enjoyable!


----------



## SpideyCat1

feorag said:


> Sandra, I know you're having a bad day, but I hope it's got better since I 'spoke' to you this morning.


Thanks Eileen.

and *HUGS* to Shell....this is horrible, I do feel for you too :-(


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've just got off the phone to the lady who has organises the Kennel Club seminars. We attended 3 seminars last year, you'll remember, including one hosted by Frank Kane, who judged this years Crufts Best In Show. Well we are attending another next Thursday evening, again hosted by Frank Kane, on critique writing. The lady who just phoned asked if I could bring 2 Boston Terriers, as someone else is bringing one, & Frank wants 3 dogs of the same breed to use as examples for the seminar. So Roxy has an appointment with a minor celebrity & dog expert :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just got off the phone to the lady who has organises the Kennel Club seminars. We attended 3 seminars last year, you'll remember, including one hosted by Frank Kane, who judged this years Crufts Best In Show. Well we are attending another next Thursday evening, again hosted by Frank Kane, on critique writing. The lady who just phoned asked if I could bring 2 Boston Terriers, as someone else is bringing one, & Frank wants 3 dogs of the same breed to use as examples for the seminar. So Roxy has an appointment with a minor celebrity & dog expert :lol2:


that'll be a good day  i'd be really excited.

i can't wait to get my puppy so i can get out and about in amongst the doggy people again. and i cant wait to get showing!


----------



## feorag

Sounds good Colin! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Exciting stuff, Col!! :2thumb: not long now til I FINALLY get to meet ya!!


----------



## Shell195

Still a bit sad and empty after losing Josh but happy that he is at peace, while we have had him he hasnt known anythng but love and happiness. The bed seemed huge and empty last night 

Col that sounds like great :2thumb:

Loving Yuri pics:flrt:


----------



## DavieB

Shell195 said:


> Still a bit sad and empty after losing Josh but happy that he is at peace, while we have had him he hasnt known anythng but love and happiness. The bed seemed huge and empty last night
> 
> Col that sounds like great :2thumb:
> 
> Loving Yuri pics:flrt:


So sorry to hear about your loss shell. Such a shame


----------



## Zoo-Man

It will certainly be a good night.

It was our Limit Show tonight. It went very well, everyone said it was a fab show with a nice atmosphere. 

Davie, Yuri seems HUGE! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> It will certainly be a good night.
> 
> It was our Limit Show tonight. It went very well, everyone said it was a fab show with a nice atmosphere.
> 
> Davie, Yuri seems HUGE! :lol2:


Everyone sys that I don't even think of him as big though, saying that he's pretty much the biggest dog at the park dwarfs boxers and huskies and is a little bigger than an adult bouvier des flandres


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Exciting stuff, Col!! :2thumb: not long now til I FINALLY get to meet ya!!


:gasp: You're going to meet Colin :gasp: You'd better pm me so I can warn you!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!



Shell195 said:


> Still a bit sad and empty after losing Josh but happy that he is at peace, while we have had him he hasnt known anythng but love and happiness. The bed seemed huge and empty last night


That's the point isn't it Shell?? We know we're going to lose them eventually, so we make every effort to give them the best life we possibly can, so they are happy. The way that I see it, that's what it's all about, especially for you because you take on the waifs and strays and ones that haven't known a loving home! :notworthy: 


DavieB said:


> Everyone sys that I don't even think of him as big though, saying that he's pretty much the biggest dog at the park dwarfs boxers and huskies and is a little bigger than an adult bouvier des flandres


That's what happens when you look at them every day, the growth is so gradual that you barely notice it and then you post a piccie of him on here and we all go :gasp: "how big is he now??"

Well busy day looms trying to pack for holidays and woke up this morning at 10:15 totally cream crackered cos of everything I've done so far this week! :roll: Poor Barry is outside fitting his home made cat rack to the car in the ssiping rain and I don't even know where to start!


----------



## Kare

I have to go on a business trip to Bromsgrove Mon/Tues/Weds nights, then drive after finishing off Thurs afternoon to Herts for an event with my Father on Sunday I have had planned since December. 

Good in a way (petrol costs at least, which are huge concerns now) to have it all match up as in a strange way once in Brum I am pretty close to Herts relative to Devon, but I hate leaving my little area of the West Country, I think this will be a long long week.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :gasp: *You're going to meet Colin :gasp: You'd better pm me so I can warn you!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!*
> 
> That's the point isn't it Shell?? We know we're going to lose them eventually, so we make every effort to give them the best life we possibly can, so they are happy. The way that I see it, that's what it's all about, especially for you because you take on the waifs and strays and ones that haven't known a loving home! :notworthy:
> That's what happens when you look at them every day, the growth is so gradual that you barely notice it and then you post a piccie of him on here and we all go :gasp: "how big is he now??"
> 
> Well busy day looms trying to pack for holidays and woke up this morning at 10:15 totally cream crackered cos of everything I've done so far this week! :roll: Poor Barry is outside fitting his home made cat rack to the car in the ssiping rain and I don't even know where to start!


Oooo you cheeky mare!!!! :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: You're going to meet Colin :gasp: You'd better pm me so I can warn you!!! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> That's the point isn't it Shell?? We know we're going to lose them eventually, so we make every effort to give them the best life we possibly can, so they are happy. The way that I see it, that's what it's all about, especially for you because you take on the waifs and strays and ones that haven't known a loving home! :notworthy:
> That's what happens when you look at them every day, the growth is so gradual that you barely notice it and then you post a piccie of him on here and we all go :gasp: "how big is he now??"
> 
> Well busy day looms trying to pack for holidays and woke up this morning at 10:15 totally cream crackered cos of everything I've done so far this week! :roll: Poor Barry is outside fitting his *home made cat rack to the car* in the ssiping rain and I don't even know where to start!


 

:gasp: Sounds like some kitty torture device
I hope the weather brightens up for you or the only wildlife you will see will be ducks and frogs:lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Been offered a couple of Leopard geckos Emmas boss got them for his kids but their showing no interest in them now so I may take them off his hands.... Undecided atm wanted a crestie or 2 but may take theses Im unsure of whther there is 2 tanks or 1 or how leo's get on together but im sure it will be a breeze compared to the Iguana lol so I'll figuir it out! If need be i'll get another tank. Probably leave as is trhough as they have been fine however they have been kept thus far.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Been offered a couple of Leopard geckos Emmas boss got them for his kids but their showing no interest in them now so I may take them off his hands.... Undecided atm wanted a crestie or 2 but may take theses Im unsure of whther there is 2 tanks or 1 or how leo's get on together but im sure it will be a breeze compared to the Iguana lol so I'll figuir it out! If need be i'll get another tank. Probably leave as is trhough as they have been fine however they have been kept thus far.
> 
> image
> image


Leopard Geckos are an easy species to keep, so Im sure you'll have no problem with them. They can get on together fine, though 2 males can scrap.


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> Been offered a couple of Leopard geckos Emmas boss got them for his kids but their showing no interest in them now so I may take them off his hands.... Undecided atm wanted a crestie or 2 but may take theses Im unsure of whther there is 2 tanks or 1 or how leo's get on together but im sure it will be a breeze compared to the Iguana lol so I'll figuir it out! If need be i'll get another tank. Probably leave as is trhough as they have been fine however they have been kept thus far.
> 
> image
> image


 
I love Leos they have such gorgeous faces, quite easy to care for too. I think its only the adult males that fight.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> Been offered a couple of Leopard geckos Emmas boss got them for his kids but their showing no interest in them now so I may take them off his hands.... Undecided atm wanted a crestie or 2 but may take theses Im unsure of whther there is 2 tanks or 1 or how leo's get on together but im sure it will be a breeze compared to the Iguana lol so I'll figuir it out! If need be i'll get another tank. Probably leave as is trhough as they have been fine however they have been kept thus far.
> 
> image
> image


Nice geckos. If its two females you could try them together but males should be kept separate. Apart from that i don't know much else bout them.


----------



## DavieB

I can start a what morphs are my leosin the lizards section LMAO.

I think I'll take them


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo you cheeky mare!!!! :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


Moi??? :gasp:



Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Sounds like some kitty torture device
> I hope the weather brightens up for you or the only wildlife you will see will be ducks and frogs:lol2:


Well a dog guard is no good for cats, cos they don't go to the floor of the car and they don't go right up to the windows, so Barry built his own out of white plumbing plastic pipes.

I'm sure when people drive past they must think we've installed central heating in the car!! :roll2: PMSL!!! but it works. He even put a little door in the middle down by the centre console, so they can come in the front to sit with us, or go in the back to use their litter tray! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! Yeah, Col is helping me surprise a friend for her 30th... She has been going on about meeting meerkats for ages


----------



## feorag

You'll have a great time, cos Col and Clark are lovely fellas! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I've no doubt!! :flrt: It's been fun screwing with Kate, as well, cuz she's one of those that always tries to ruin surprises and she's completely stumped.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> I can start a what morphs are my leosin the lizards section LMAO.
> 
> I think I'll take them


I'd take them if I was you, they're pretty. You should totally post a what morph is this thread, just for the amusing replies of 'here we go again' lol


----------



## DavieB

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I'd take them if I was you, they're pretty. You should totally post a what morph is this thread, just for the amusing replies of 'here we go again' lol


I'll take really bad pictures with poor lighting.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> I'll take really bad pictures with poor lighting.


Yeah! And also ask if they know what sex they are, that one annoys them too lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You'll have a great time, cos Col and Clark are lovely fellas! :2thumb:


Aww, thanks hun x


----------



## feorag

Well, that's me finished and off to bed - totally cream crackered - f**ked if I know how I'm gonna get up early tomorrow - it was hard enough getting up at 10:00 this morning! :lol2: 

And there's still loads to do!!! :gasp:

So I won't have time to come on in the morning :sad: and will catch up with you whenever I can, cos the signal at the cottage is crap, so I have to drive about 5 mile to get a signal, unless this new dongle is better - they said it is, so we'll see!!

Try not to miss me too much! :grin1:

And don't fill up pages and pages cos it'll take me ages to catch up whenever I can get a signal! :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Have a great holiday Eileen,missing you already:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Have a lovely time Eileen :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Have a great holiday Eileen,missing you already:lol2:


:lol2: Haven't gone yet.

Well getting up early wasn't a problem at all, cos I woke up at 4:00am with griping skitter pains and couldn't get back to sleep, so spent the next 2 hours going back and forward to the toilet before the skitters actually arrived! :roll: So by that time I knew if I went back to bed I'd never get up early, so it was going to be easier to stay up and sleep in the car on the way up to Scotland. Barry then panicked and said we shouldn't go until tomorrow cos he thought it was the gastro enteritis virus reactivating, through me doing so much this week, but I think it was just a tummy upset as I don't feel sick and I've been up now for an hour and a half and feel OK.

The second potential disaster was just averted at 5:00 this morning, when I came back to bed and lay facing the bedroom door and that was when I spotted all my 'dress' t-shirts etc still hanging on their hangers on the back of the door - Barry had forgotten to pack them. :roll:

Of course all the suitcases were packed last night, wrapped in double black bin bags and taped round and round, so that the wind doesn't tear them and securely tied to the top of the roof rack in the garage! So my 'good clothes' are in a carrier bag to be thrust into any available space that is left! 

Sometimes it's a good job I'm easy going! :lol2: Certainly when the holiday starts like this!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> :lol2: Haven't gone yet.
> 
> Well getting up early wasn't a problem at all, cos I woke up at 4:00am with griping skitter pains and couldn't get back to sleep, so spent the next 2 hours going back and forward to the toilet before the skitters actually arrived! :roll: So by that time I knew if I went back to bed I'd never get up early, so it was going to be easier to stay up and sleep in the car on the way up to Scotland. Barry then panicked and said we shouldn't go until tomorrow cos he thought it was the gastro enteritis virus reactivating, through me doing so much this week, but I think it was just a tummy upset as I don't feel sick and I've been up now for an hour and a half and feel OK.
> 
> The second potential disaster was just averted at 5:00 this morning, when I came back to bed and lay facing the bedroom door and that was when I spotted all my 'dress' t-shirts etc still hanging on their hangers on the back of the door - Barry had forgotten to pack them. :roll:
> 
> Of course all the suitcases were packed last night, wrapped in double black bin bags and taped round and round, so that the wind doesn't tear them and securely tied to the top of the roof rack in the garage! So my 'good clothes' are in a carrier bag to be thrust into any available space that is left!
> 
> Sometimes it's a good job I'm easy going! :lol2: Certainly when the holiday starts like this!


Your coming to Scotland? Where abouts? The weather is terrible lmaohope you enjoy your holiday. 

I'm currently sitting outside the vets waiting to go in. They don't open til 9 and I was an hour early cos i came from dropping luke off at his work lol the munchkins and mother are going for their check up


----------



## Zoo-Man

I recieved some sad news earlier. A Patagonian Conure who we rescued a few years ago & rehomed to our friend Ivor who had a single Patagonian Conure waiting for a mate, has passed away this morning. We called him Piper, he was bald apart from his tail, wings & head, & he was a sweetie. RIP Piper x

Tonight we are going to a suprise birthday party for our friend Zoe. Should be good as she's nuts :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

How was the surprise party Colin? Not too sober i hope  

Sorry to hear about the Conure. Excuse my ignorance but hats a conure. I could google it I suppose.

Lizard pics for a wee change \


----------



## feorag

Hi from the wilds of Bonnie Scotland!


Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Your coming to Scotland? Where abouts? The weather is terrible lmaohope you enjoy your holiday.
> 
> I'm currently sitting outside the vets waiting to go in. They don't open til 9 and I was an hour early cos i came from dropping luke off at his work lol the munchkins and mother are going for their check up


Helen I'm up at Strontian on Ardnamurchan. It rained all the way here, lighter and heavier, but never stopped so it was all over the north and Scotland, but today is dry. Very cloudy and cool, but dry. 

We've been to the local village 'supermarket' for supplies and Sunday papers and I'm not sitting right up at the head of the Loch (Sunart) cos it's the closest place I can get a signal and Barry is walking Skye while I sit here catching up on my messages.

Skye is very hyper indeed, last night I could have put his lights on (not really you understand) as while we were unpacking stuff he was running around like a blue arsed fly, not knowing whether he should stay with me or Barry, so rushing back and forward between us for more than an hour, with his feet click clacking on the wooden floor! :roll: Cadbury was in the huff, cos he knew something was going on and had to be extricated from under the bed at home, so he growled at Purrdy every time she moved, but thank goodness he's stopped growling this morning! :roll:

What I've found extremely interesting and which shows just how obedient Skye is, is that he isn't allowed upstairs at home and, after we took the childgate down from the bottom of the stairs, he has never made any attempt to go upstairs ever. Now we're in a bungalow so our bedroom is just another room on the ground floor. Last night we locked Skye in the kitchen and gave the cats the hall and our bedroom, but locked them all out of the living room, which is what we always do on holiday. However, when Barry got up at 6:00 this morning to walk Skye and then come back to bed Purrdy was adamant she wanted to stay in her bed in the kitchen, so Barry just left the kitchen door open and our bedroom door, told Skye to go to his bed and stay and he never once tried to come into the bedroom, even when we woke up and were talking, we could here him outside the door, but he made no attempt to come in. Now when you consider that when we came out he went stupid with excitement, it shows how obedient he is that he knew not to come in the bedroom. :2thumb: He really surprises me at time how obedient and quick to learn he is considering how excitable he is. :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Hi from the wilds of Bonnie Scotland!Helen I'm up at Strontian on Ardnamurchan. It rained all the way here, lighter and heavier, but never stopped so it was all over the north and Scotland, but today is dry. Very cloudy and cool, but dry.
> 
> We've been to the local village 'supermarket' for supplies and Sunday papers and I'm not sitting right up at the head of the Loch (Sunart) cos it's the closest place I can get a signal and Barry is walking Skye while I sit here catching up on my messages.
> 
> Skye is very hyper indeed, last night I could have put his lights on (not really you understand) as while we were unpacking stuff he was running around like a blue arsed fly, not knowing whether he should stay with me or Barry, so rushing back and forward between us for more than an hour, with his feet click clacking on the wooden floor! :roll: Cadbury was in the huff, cos he knew something was going on and had to be extricated from under the bed at home, so he growled at Purrdy every time she moved, but thank goodness he's stopped growling this morning! :roll:
> 
> What I've found extremely interesting and which shows just how obedient Skye is, is that he isn't allowed upstairs at home and, after we took the childgate down from the bottom of the stairs, he has never made any attempt to go upstairs ever. Now we're in a bungalow so our bedroom is just another room on the ground floor. Last night we locked Skye in the kitchen and gave the cats the hall and our bedroom, but locked them all out of the living room, which is what we always do on holiday. However, when Barry got up at 6:00 this morning to walk Skye and then come back to bed Purrdy was adamant she wanted to stay in her bed in the kitchen, so Barry just left the kitchen door open and our bedroom door, told Skye to go to his bed and stay and he never once tried to come into the bedroom, even when we woke up and were talking, we could here him outside the door, but he made no attempt to come in. Now when you consider that when we came out he went stupid with excitement, it shows how obedient he is that he knew not to come in the bedroom. :2thumb: He really surprises me at time how obedient and quick to learn he is considering how excitable he is. :flrt:


its so great when they do things like that, reminds you that you've done something right :lol2: bet it's lovely up there, i've never been but it's on our list of holiday destinations


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> its so great when they do things like that, reminds you that you've done something right :lol2: bet it's lovely up there, i've never been but it's on our list of holiday destinations


It certainly does and it proves that underneath all the insecurities and anxieties there's a dog there that can still think and be obedient, even if it goes against everything that his anxieties tell him he needs to do. :flrt:

Oh I can recommend Ardnamurchan if you're looking for somewhere unspoiled, quiet and very peaceful - we love it. The chalet we rent is excellent for animals and the huge garden is totally fenced with deer proof fencing so absolutely safe for dogs.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> It certainly does and it proves that underneath all the insecurities and anxieties there's a dog there that can still think and be obedient, even if it goes against everything that his anxieties tell him he needs to do. :flrt:
> 
> Oh I can recommend Ardnamurchan if you're looking for somewhere unspoiled, quiet and very peaceful - we love it. The chalet we rent is excellent for animals and the huge garden is totally fenced with deer proof fencing so absolutely safe for dogs.


well next year when we have a holiday we'll have a dobermann to take with us so it'd be nice to get somewhere that allows pets. We've only ever gone camping really, and dexter was too big and bulky to take into a tent, he'd have just walked out of it! lmao i did take my first dog who was a lurcher camping, he kept my feet warm at night lol


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> well next year when we have a holiday we'll have a dobermann to take with us so it'd be nice to get somewhere that allows pets. We've only ever gone camping really, and dexter was too big and bulky to take into a tent, he'd have just walked out of it! lmao i did take my first dog who was a lurcher camping, he kept my feet warm at night lol


Well if you're looking for a campsite there's a lovely one a few mile further on the road towards the lighthouse that is literally on the beach - there's only the road between! that looks lovely, but you'd need loadsa midge repellant if you go in midge season! :lol2:

If you want the west coast I can recommend a few "pets welcome" cottages we've used. Google "Tom Fraoich" and you'll see where we are now! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

How are the midges Eileen? They are the one thing that always put me off weekends away in Scotland. I come out in big huge lumps from the bites, they annoy the life out of me.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Well if you're looking for a campsite there's a lovely one a few mile further on the road towards the lighthouse that is literally on the beach - there's only the road between! that looks lovely, but you'd need loadsa midge repellant if you go in midge season! :lol2:
> 
> If you want the west coast I can recommend a few "pets welcome" cottages we've used. Google "Tom Fraoich" and you'll see where we are now! :2thumb:


that looks lovely!



DavieB said:


> How are the midges Eileen? They are the one thing that always put me off weekends away in Scotland. I come out in big huge lumps from the bites, they annoy the life out of me.


midges are complete :censor: but i love citronella so i usually burn hundreds of citronella candles as well as covering myself in midgey repellant. the horrid wee things love to eat me :bash: camp fires are braw for keepin away the midges as well, but you end up stinking of smoke too.


----------



## feorag

Not too bad so far, but we only got here last night, Davie. They're a bugger I agree Dave, but it's only in the evening when it's damp that they're at their worst. We use Avon's green (can't remember the new name for it - it used to be "woodland fresh" Skin so Soft spray oil and that keeps them away, or they end up glued to your skin! :lol: That's what they used years ago when they filmed "Braveheart" up here and it does work!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Not too bad so far, but we only got here last night, Davie. They're a bugger I agree Dave, but it's only in the evening when it's damp that they're at their worst. We use Avon's green (can't remember the new name for it - it used to be "woodland fresh" Skin so Soft spray oil and that keeps them away, or they end up glued to your skin! :lol: That's what they used years ago when they filmed "Braveheart" up here and it does work!!!


they dont like that stuff much :lol2: to be fair though, midges only really come out in the evenings, and unless you have a fire to sit next to, it tends to be too bloody cold to stay outside anyways!! lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> How was the surprise party Colin? Not too sober i hope
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Conure. Excuse my ignorance but hats a conure. I could google it I suppose.
> 
> Lizard pics for a wee change \
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


The party was great Davie, nothing huge, just a few friends, but we had a good laugh, had the next door neighbour at the door whinging, & later the police after that neighbour rang them. The police didnt have a problem with the noise. I got rather merry, & we got home at 3:30am. 

A Conure is a species of parrot.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> The party was great Davie, nothing huge, just a few friends, but we had a good laugh, had the next door neighbour at the door whinging, & later the police after that neighbour rang them. The police didnt have a problem with the noise. I got rather merry, & we got home at 3:30am.
> 
> A Conure is a species of parrot.


Bloody neighbours:bash:
Nice Iggy pics Davie:flrt:
*waves" Hi Eileen :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Might have found another dog for Yuri to play with someone wants me to take him over the town for a walk once a week with her Gsd. She does schutzhund with it so he shod be well trained he's 18 month an other dogs have stopped wanting to play with him Yuri will probably be bigger than him so hopefully they can be friends. Found the person after I posted pics of Yuri in petforumsuk.


----------



## Kare

Leaving for Brum at about 3pm, man I am going to try to see the positive but I am going to hate this week.


----------



## feorag

Hi everyone - not such a good day today! We were planning on going to For Williams for a look around and a big grocery shop, but we didn't wake up until 11:00am :gasp: and it was raining so not a lot of point with the dog! It's a lovely evening now and I'm sitting outside the pub at Salen having enjoyed a beautiful west coast crab salad!!! :mf_dribble:

Davie I could see why Yuri needs big dogs to play with. At that age, they're not 'spacially aware' and they can hurt little dogs without meaning too. Skye is loving his holiday but is still very hyper! :roll:


----------



## lovemysnakes

*Oko plus*

Hi Eileen, 
You were right about the oko plus cat litter, Oscar used it as soon as I put it in his bathroom later tray. Where he had kicked out a little of the clay litter I just swept it up and scattered it ontop of the oko. 
He gave it a sniff and then went wee. He didn't bother digging at it either? 
He hasn't used his other tray with clay litter in it but I expect he probably won't now unless he wakes up desperate. Tomorrow or next day I'll change clay tray over to oko too. 
It's brill stuff. No smell from it at all  worth £9 if I can make it last. 
Oscar has been really well behaved of late too and still no greasy back. He's very shiny but not oily. I much prefer the felix as it looks and smells better- before it goes in him and when comes out. Getting kerkland this week too 

Ace advise! Lots of thanks xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, you sound suprised about the weather in Scotland :lol2:

Today we took Roxy to our friend's grooming parlour to be micro-chipped. She was very brave & didn't make a sound, bless her. And a bargain at £10 (mate's rates) lol


----------



## feorag

lovemysnakes said:


> Hi Eileen,
> You were right about the oko plus cat litter, Oscar used it as soon as I put it in his bathroom later tray. Where he had kicked out a little of the clay litter I just swept it up and scattered it ontop of the oko.
> He gave it a sniff and then went wee. He didn't bother digging at it either?
> He hasn't used his other tray with clay litter in it but I expect he probably won't now unless he wakes up desperate. Tomorrow or next day I'll change clay tray over to oko too.
> It's brill stuff. No smell from it at all  worth £9 if I can make it last.
> Oscar has been really well behaved of late too and still no greasy back. He's very shiny but not oily. I much prefer the felix as it looks and smells better- before it goes in him and when comes out. Getting kerkland this week too
> 
> Ace advise! Lots of thanks xxx


That's great news! You just have to resist your compunction to clean out the whole litter tray every day cos it's totally unnecessary to do that with Oko Plus. And if you manage to do that and just remove the clumps and faeces, it'll last you for ages and _save _you money. :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, you sound suprised about the weather in Scotland :lol2:
> 
> Today we took Roxy to our friend's grooming parlour to be micro-chipped. She was very brave & didn't make a sound, bless her. And a bargain at £10 (mate's rates) lol


Colin the weather in Scotland never surprises me. It's a well known fact that you can get all the seasons in one day up here - and it's true. Today is lovely again. Lots of sun, but enough cloud to keep the temperature down, which suits me fine. On our way into Fort William for a mooch around and a 'big shop' :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

i havent updated you with kittens pics!! sorry!!










here is 'Ickle' at 2 weeks, they were 3 weeks yesterday

and at the weekend..

http://vimeo.com/44241509


----------



## Zoo-Man

We went to Clitheroe austion tonight. Oh dear. There was a lovely Orange_winged Amazon parrot, crammd in a cat carrier with nothing to perch on, so he clung to the wire door of the carrier. He had plucked a bit on his chest, & he loudly protested at idiots who poked fingers at him. My heart went out to him, & I asked Clark if I should ask the auction assistant if there was a reserve price on him. Clark gave me the whole "we aren't getting any animals from here", "we can't afford it", blah blah blah, & a small row took place. We stayed to watch the auction, & when the Amazon parrot's turn came round, my heart melted again. Plus, he was being sold as a Blue-Fronted Amazon, a similar-looking species but easily distinguishable if you know how. He sold for £175. I hope he went to someone knowledgable & experienced in parrot-keeping.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We went to Clitheroe austion tonight. Oh dear. There was a lovely Orange_winged Amazon parrot, crammd in a cat carrier with nothing to perch on, so he clung to the wire door of the carrier. He had plucked a bit on his chest, & he loudly protested at idiots who poked fingers at him. My heart went out to him, & I asked Clark if I should ask the auction assistant if there was a reserve price on him. Clark gave me the whole "we aren't getting any animals from here", "we can't afford it", blah blah blah, & a small row took place. We stayed to watch the auction, & when the Amazon parrot's turn came round, my heart melted again. Plus, he was being sold as a Blue-Fronted Amazon, a similar-looking species but easily distinguishable if you know how. He sold for £175. I hope he went to someone knowledgable & experienced in parrot-keeping.


 

 I hate that place


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I hate that place


Besides the Amazon, there was also a Grey Parrot (what people call African Grey), with a sign on his cage saying he was being sold as his owner was emigrating. If the poor bird meant that much to their owner, why on earth would you send him to a public auction, where any prat with the most money could end up owning him??? :bash:

The auctioneer was some young guy who had great difficulty pronouncing Bengalese, Roborovski, Lutino, Kakariki, & others :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Just a quick post to let you all know i am still alive just but not posting much at moment as trying to get myself back up together. Have been in hopsital again recently and mentally not good, but will get back to normal slowly. Hope everyone is ok and will post again soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hope your back on form again soon Sam.

Today we went to the garden centre, so I could get all the plants & flowers to restock my garden. We had taken our friend Dave, & as he is a no-it-all, I ended up getting no plants at all, as he kept pointing out that "that will be no good in that flower bed", etc, so I put the plants in the trolley back & got nothing! :devil: I told Clark we will go again on Saturday morning, without Dave! Then later we attended our latest Kennel Club seminar, on critique writing, hosted by Frank Kane. Roxy was very good being used as an example dog too.


----------



## lovemysnakes

*Oscar*



feorag said:


> That's great news! You just have to resist your compunction to clean out the whole litter tray every day cos it's totally unnecessary to do that with Oko Plus. And if you manage to do that and just remove the clumps and faeces, it'll last you for ages and _save _you money. :2thumb:


Im not having any troubles with over cleaning at all. I check the trays every few hours and then collect the poops or mass of what looks like large crunchy nut clusters - where hes peed! its all jelly like which was surprising. its almost like it contains psyllium husk or something...i shall check. It really is amazing stuff! I cant believe i went so long with that crap litter which meant i could always smell his toileting! I can woft my nose over the trays now and not get a thing! How sad am i for getting so excited over cat litter! lol!

Oscar is still jackle and hyde! most of the time hes so loving and cute but the occassional night time attacks are so frustrating and it looks as though im self harming with scratches all over my arm. I clumped him with a pillow last night...i felt terrible but it really did stop him from attacking me again, its very much a case of the harder i clump him or grab his scruff and chuck him out the more he pays attention and starts to behave. I suppose i have to be cruel to be kind but it is horrid having to bully him back, from an outsiders point of view, I must look like such a terrible person. 

I wanted to ask about cat posture too, Oscar sits in such distinctive ways that i dont often see in other cats, his back is soooo arched. Heres a photo, but even in this he isnt fully arching his back I dont think.


----------



## feorag

Good afternoon from Acharacle!!! We;re sitting outside a lovely tearoom enjoying the sun!

Colin, I could never go to an auction, it would quite simply break my heart seeing all those unwanted animals being sold to anybody who takes a fancy to owning it, whether they're knowledgeable or not! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Clitheroe is a horrible auction, too.... I've not been for years, cuz I used to come home with all sorts to stop some of those bidding on them winning. I remember outbidding a bunch of lads (too young to legally buy an animal, I might add) on a sweet jar full of baby rats, cuz I overheard them say they couldn't wait to let them loose in their ferret enclosure. They were poorly ratlets, too, and cost quite a bit in vets bills


----------



## feorag

I would have done exactly the same Jen, I couldn't stand it!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jees, we've just come back from Blackpool Championship Dog Show. It was terrible, the ground was just a huge wet muddy bog. Glad we weren't actually showing a dog. Cars were being towed off the car park too. Got back home & stripped off all our wet muddy clothes - yuk!


----------



## Amalthea

It is absolutely pouring here, Col. I thought I was clever and put some onions and carrots I have been growing in a tank to be like a mini greenhouse. It is now a lovely planted fishtank...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> It is absolutely pouring here, Col. I thought I was clever and put some onions and carrots I have been growing in a tank to be like a mini greenhouse. It is now a lovely planted fishtank...


Oops! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Indeed.... *sad face*


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Jees, we've just come back from Blackpool Championship Dog Show. It was terrible, the ground was just a huge wet muddy bog. Glad we weren't actually showing a dog. Cars were being towed off the car park too. Got back home & stripped off all our wet muddy clothes - yuk!





Amalthea said:


> It is absolutely pouring here, Col. I thought I was clever and put some onions and carrots I have been growing in a tank to be like a mini greenhouse. It is now a lovely planted fishtank...


We are now at the Salen Hotel having a meal and it's raining quite badly now, but only for the last half hour. We've been to Castle Tioram for the afternoon and Skye has loved the beach and the sea etc, cos it's on an island that you can only reach at low tide. It was just looking like rain when we left about an hour ago!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Zoo-Man said:


> Jees, we've just come back from Blackpool Championship Dog Show. It was terrible, the ground was just a huge wet muddy bog. Glad we weren't actually showing a dog. Cars were being towed off the car park too. Got back home & stripped off all our wet muddy clothes - yuk!


aye the next two days have been cancelled its that bad! i've seen some pictures lol the rings look like pigs wallows :lol2:

i practically ran the kennels all by myself today and in that horrendeous thunder/lightening storm! i was soaked to the bone, and changed my clothes twice! three of our drains blocked up so it was like a bloody swimming pool, i was paddling trying to unblock them!

a co-worker and my boss were heading down to the show for tomorrow, i guess they'll be back at work :whistling2: lmao i hope they are !


----------



## DavieB

Hope your loving your holiday Eileen! I'm on the West coast too the weaher had been shocking today thuunderstorms and monssons lol. Was soaked to the bone after walking the dog at 5am this morning. Some arsehole stole my phone on Monday night out my toolbox thats where I done most of my posting from too  . I'm nightshift now too don't lkkpw if I mentioned. 

Colin that auction sounds shocking how can that be allowed! A parrot would have been nice huh! Hopefully the new owner looks after it. 

Glad your feeling better Sammy.

Kittens well nice Freeky!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Davie, it happens every week at the auction. Aparently Asians go there on the farm animal auction days to buy goat kids to sacrifice at religious festivals.


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Davie, it happens every week at the auction. Aparently Asians go there on the farm animal auction days to buy goat kids to sacrifice at religious festivals.


There are pet auctions every week! Thats wrong surely the council or something should get involved livestock auctions are one thing pets are surely another thing! 
And yet the activists all care more about shows like Doncaster. What a joke.


----------



## DavieB

Dbl Post


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Davie, it happens every week at the auction. Aparently Asians go there on the farm animal auction days to buy goat kids to sacrifice at religious festivals.


 

and guinea pigs and cockerels too:bash:

Eileen I hope you are having a good holiday, is it for 1 week or 2?


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Hope your loving your holiday Eileen! I'm on the West coast too the weaher had been shocking today thuunderstorms and monssons lol. Was soaked to the bone after walking the dog at 5am this morning. Some arsehole stole my phone on Monday night out my toolbox thats where I done most of my posting from too  . I'm nightshift now too don't lkkpw if I mentioned.


I am indeed, Davie - it's lovely and quiet. We got the really heavy rain late last night - it was fair stotting off the roof at 12:30am and still raining at 6:00 when Barry got up to walk the dog. We went for a run up the east coast of Ardnamurchan around Loch Linnhe and out not far from Glenfinnan, so had lunch there. i wanted to go to the gem rock museum at Corpach to see if I could buy a piece of Strontianite for a friend, but they can't get it as the mines closed and the council have levelled and grassed everything around the mine and the inner workings are dangerous, so nobody can get it! :bash: We aren't far from the mine, so i was keen to and have a look,but it sounds like it's probably not worth it. We're now in Fort William and it's drizzled on and off for most of the day, but the worst of the rain was over by early morning.


Shell195 said:


> Eileen I hope you are having a good holiday, is it for 1 week or 2?


We're away for 2 weeks, Shell, but it's not long enough really. I think I'm going to try and persuade Barry to take 3 weeks off next year, then we can really enjoy ourselves!


----------



## Amalthea

Col and Clark have just left. Lovely FINALLY meeting ya! :lol:


----------



## feorag

Was your friend excited to meet the meerkats???

I'm now in the middle of Loch Linnhe, heading home on the ferry and I just remembered that I didn't tell you about my latest 'senior moment' :roll:

On a free listing weekend on ebay last month I put a load of stuff on to sell, including my old camera (which I'd offered for sale on here). Some stuff sold, some didn’t. Then on the bank holiday weekend they offered free listing again, so I re-listed everything that hadn’t sold, but changed the auction length from 10 days to 7 days – or so I thought! :bash:

It was about 3 days later that I realised that the last 2 items I’d listed on the Tuesday evening I’d forgotten to change the time and so they weren’t going off auction until after 11:00pm on the Friday night before we came away. One of the buyers had already bought a cat ornament and told me to hold it until he found out if he won the other, so I explained I was going on holiday the next morning, so I wouldn’t be able to post it until I got back and he was fine with that.

I was going to do the same with the person who bought the camera, but as I was getting ready to go to bed on the Friday night, I saw the box on the dining table and thought, as it was a box, I could wrap it up straight away and post it from up here, so the guy wouldn’t have to wait. So I e-mailed the guy and told him that was what I was going to do and I posted it off to him from here on Monday afternoon.

EXCEPT I totally forgot that I’d put the box on the coffee table and the box on the dining table that I had carefully wrapped, labelled “fragile” and posted off was the empty box for the new camera I had on holiday!! :blush:

So yesterday I was checking my e-mails and there was one from him saying he’d received the parcel, but there was no camera! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!! That is A.Mazing, Eileen!!!! :lol:

Yeah, Kate loved the meerkats


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Was your friend excited to meet the meerkats???
> 
> I'm now in the middle of Loch Linnhe, heading home on the ferry and I just remembered that I didn't tell you about my latest 'senior moment' :roll:
> 
> On a free listing weekend on ebay last month I put a load of stuff on to sell, including my old camera (which I'd offered for sale on here). Some stuff sold, some didn’t. Then on the bank holiday weekend they offered free listing again, so I re-listed everything that hadn’t sold, but changed the auction length from 10 days to 7 days – or so I thought! :bash:
> 
> It was about 3 days later that I realised that the last 2 items I’d listed on the Tuesday evening I’d forgotten to change the time and so they weren’t going off auction until after 11:00pm on the Friday night before we came away. One of the buyers had already bought a cat ornament and told me to hold it until he found out if he won the other, so I explained I was going on holiday the next morning, so I wouldn’t be able to post it until I got back and he was fine with that.
> 
> I was going to do the same with the person who bought the camera, but as I was getting ready to go to bed on the Friday night, I saw the box on the dining table and thought, as it was a box, I could wrap it up straight away and post it from up here, so the guy wouldn’t have to wait. So I e-mailed the guy and told him that was what I was going to do and I posted it off to him from here on Monday afternoon.
> 
> *EXCEPT I totally forgot that I’d put the box on the coffee table and the box on the dining table that I had carefully wrapped, labelled “fragile” and posted off was the empty box for the new camera I had on holiday!! :blush:*
> 
> *So yesterday I was checking my e-mails and there was one from him saying he’d received the parcel, but there was no camera!* :roll:


 
Haha Ive just nearly wet myself:roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

davie, its mainly surplus stock that is sold at th epet auction, such as young rabbits, rodents, aviary birds & maybe the odd bearded dragon. But there are often a couple of pets, such as parrots.

Eileen, what are you like woman! :lol2:

Jen, was great to meet you in the flesh at last. Glad kate enjoyed meeting the troublesome twosome :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Totally!!! I really appreciate it, as well


----------



## Esarosa

I saw the meerkat pictures on facebook...very jealous! As was Will...he wants to change insurance just to get a flipping Meerkat teddy :roll: Also saw Diesel is three...can't believe that. It doesn't seem like a year ago if that, that you put up pictures of him playing with Gary on the lawn and he was teeny tiny!


----------



## Amalthea

We got a meerkat when Gary's car insurance was up :lol: it was so lovely meeting Colin and Clark  the meerkats were a bonus :lol: isn't it hard to believe that Diesel is three?!? *sad face*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> We got a meerkat when Gary's car insurance was up :lol: it was so lovely meeting Colin and Clark  the meerkats were a bonus :lol: isn't it hard to believe that Diesel is three?!? *sad face*


Aw thanks hun. Its great to put a face to the internet friend isn't it? Clark isn't the most talkative of people. :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!! That is A.Mazing, Eileen!!!! :lol:


Well I must admit I ssiped myself laughing when I read his e-mail cos I knew exactly what I'd done! :roll:

He's e-mailed me back to say it's OK, he'll send my box back to me and wait until I get home and can post out the camera! :blush:

I love meeting people who I've spoken to as long as I've spoken to people on this forum and I've never been disappointed - well I was slightly about 1 person, cos it was "all about me" and that got on my tits a bit, but that's the only time it's happened.

Today we're having a lazy day - Barry's been watching the Grand Prix and wants to watch the England match tonight, so today we're having a quiet day at home, apart from driving through the village to my internet lay-by! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well I must admit I ssiped myself laughing when I read his e-mail cos I knew exactly what I'd done! :roll:
> 
> He's e-mailed me back to say it's OK, he'll send my box back to me and wait until I get home and can post out the camera! :blush:
> 
> I love meeting people who I've spoken to as long as I've spoken to people on this forum and I've never been disappointed - *well I was slightly about 1 person, cos it was "all about me" and that got on my tits a bit*, but that's the only time it's happened.
> 
> Today we're having a lazy day - Barry's been watching the Grand Prix and wants to watch the England match tonight, so today we're having a quiet day at home, apart from driving through the village to my internet lay-by! :lol2:


But Eileen, it IS all about me!





















:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!! Well of course you are right Colin :whistling2:

However, you also know it isn't you to whom I am referring!


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Aw thanks hun. Its great to put a face to the internet friend isn't it? Clark isn't the most talkative of people. :whistling2:


*lol* I can understand. Kate's Gary doesn't speak when there are people he doesn't know about. My Gary is quiet, but speaks


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I can understand. Kate's Gary doesn't speak when there are people he doesn't know about. My Gary is quiet, but speaks


Yes, I think me & your Gary spoke a little


----------



## Kare

Been to the Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra with my Dad at the South Bank Centre


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I think me & your Gary spoke a little


He's a good'un


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Hey all!! How is everyone? Have I missed anything uber amazing??! It's been insanely busy at work hence the long absence, we are moving buildings soon and have been running round like a loon in preparation, only about a week to go till move day and half the labs still aren't packed, eeep!! :S







Amalthea said:


> Col and Clark have just left. Lovely FINALLY meeting ya! :lol:
> 
> image



OMG that is so amazingly cute!!! So jealous, always wanted meet a meerkat in the flesh! :flrt:



feorag said:


> Was your friend excited to meet the meerkats???
> 
> I'm now in the middle of Loch Linnhe, heading home on the ferry and I just remembered that I didn't tell you about my latest 'senior moment' :roll:
> 
> On a free listing weekend on ebay last month I put a load of stuff on to sell, including my old camera (which I'd offered for sale on here). Some stuff sold, some didn’t. Then on the bank holiday weekend they offered free listing again, so I re-listed everything that hadn’t sold, but changed the auction length from 10 days to 7 days – or so I thought! :bash:
> 
> It was about 3 days later that I realised that the last 2 items I’d listed on the Tuesday evening I’d forgotten to change the time and so they weren’t going off auction until after 11:00pm on the Friday night before we came away. One of the buyers had already bought a cat ornament and told me to hold it until he found out if he won the other, so I explained I was going on holiday the next morning, so I wouldn’t be able to post it until I got back and he was fine with that.
> 
> I was going to do the same with the person who bought the camera, but as I was getting ready to go to bed on the Friday night, I saw the box on the dining table and thought, as it was a box, I could wrap it up straight away and post it from up here, so the guy wouldn’t have to wait. So I e-mailed the guy and told him that was what I was going to do and I posted it off to him from here on Monday afternoon.
> 
> EXCEPT I totally forgot that I’d put the box on the coffee table and the box on the dining table that I had carefully wrapped, labelled “fragile” and posted off was the empty box for the new camera I had on holiday!! :blush:
> 
> So yesterday I was checking my e-mails and there was one from him saying he’d received the parcel, but there was no camera! :roll:


Haha oh god that is brilliant, haven't laughed so hard all week! :lol: Did you have a nice holiday?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Esarosa said:


> I saw the meerkat pictures on facebook...very jealous! As was Will...he wants to change insurance just to get a flipping Meerkat teddy :roll:





Amalthea said:


> We got a meerkat when Gary's car insurance was up :lol:


I was so annoyed, I used that site to get my insurance quote but contacted the insurance company directly to get my insurance instead of going through the website so never got a meerkat toy, boo!  Hopefully they are still doing it when my insurance is up for renewal in a few months!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Hey all!! How is everyone? Have I missed anything uber amazing??! It's been insanely busy at work hence the long absence, we are moving buildings soon and have been running round like a loon in preparation, only about a week to go till move day and half the labs still aren't packed, eeep!! :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that is so amazingly cute!!! So jealous, *always wanted meet a meerkat in the flesh! :flrt:*
> 
> 
> 
> Haha oh god that is brilliant, haven't laughed so hard all week! :lol: Did you have a nice holiday?


Come to Woodlands Animal Sanctuary's mini open day on the 8th of July, we will be there with the Meerkats for people to meet. Its the sanctuary that Shell is a trustee for, & the sanctuary is near Southport. Here https://www.facebook.com/colin.hartley.9?ref=tn_tnmn#!/events/382922555102116/


----------



## DavieB

Kare said:


> Been to the Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra with my Dad at the South Bank Centre
> image



That looks like it'd be a good day out! Are you enjoying your Hol? You weren't looking forward to it were you?



I took Yuri for his wak at 5am this morning took a slightly different route to see if I could control him enough to keep him out the bogs, and I could!!! Was well happy when he ran towards it I said 'No" and he stopped . The water level was very high round the Loch today so I took the opportunity to try to get him to swim as he wouldn't be expecting it to be so deep. I threw a stick in a little he went in and got it wading, got it back threw it a bit further he had to swim a little (his first time ever) then I got it back and threw it in a fair old distance he bombed in after it and kept swimming for a fair while round the loch even jumping off a jetty. HE'S :no1:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Come to Woodlands Animal Sanctuary's mini open day on the 8th of July, we will be there with the Meerkats for people to meet. Its the sanctuary that Shell is a trustee for, & the sanctuary is near Southport. Here https://www.facebook.com/colin.hartley.9?ref=tn_tnmn#!/events/382922555102116/


Ooo thanks for the heads up! Heehee, I know what I'll be doing on the 8th July now!!  This is also expertly timed so it gets me off a day of unpacking boxes in the lab :whistling2:


----------



## DavieB

Its a shame Southport is quite so far away


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> That looks like it'd be a good day out! Are you enjoying your Hol? You weren't looking forward to it were you?
> 
> 
> 
> I took Yuri for his wak at 5am this morning took a slightly different route to see if I could control him enough to keep him out the bogs, and I could!!! Was well happy when he ran towards it I said 'No" and he stopped . The water level was very high round the Loch today so I took the opportunity to try to get him to swim as he wouldn't be expecting it to be so deep. I threw a stick in a little he went in and got it wading, got it back threw it a bit further he had to swim a little (his first time ever) then I got it back and threw it in a fair old distance he bombed in after it and kept swimming for a fair while round the loch even jumping off a jetty. HE'S :no1:


Good lad Yuri :2thumb:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Ooo thanks for the heads up! Heehee, I know what I'll be doing on the 8th July now!!  This is also expertly timed so it gets me off a day of unpacking boxes in the lab :whistling2:


yay, you'll have to introduce yourself when you come :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Did you have a nice holiday?


I'm still having it!! :lol2: Today we've been to Oban all day - it's been a lovely day, started off cloudy, but the sun came out and it's shone all day! :2thumb:



DavieB said:


> I took Yuri for his wak at 5am this morning took a slightly different route to see if I could control him enough to keep him out the bogs, and I could!!! Was well happy when he ran towards it I said 'No" and he stopped . The water level was very high round the Loch today so I took the opportunity to try to get him to swim as he wouldn't be expecting it to be so deep. I threw a stick in a little he went in and got it wading, got it back threw it a bit further he had to swim a little (his first time ever) then I got it back and threw it in a fair old distance he bombed in after it and kept swimming for a fair while round the loch even jumping off a jetty. HE'S :no1:


That's excellent news Davie. Good old Yuri! :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Haha oops! Well I hope you are thoroughly enjoying your holiday  Glad the sun came out for you! Lets hope it stays around for a few days at least, might kick my brain into being awake at least some of the time, all this rain and gloom makes me sleepy!


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> I'm still having it!! :lol2: Today we've been to Oban all day - it's been a lovely day, started off cloudy, but the sun came out and it's shone all day! :2thumb:



I've spent a lot of time in that area, my Aunt has a caravan at Loch Awe. Cracking part of the country I have some nice sunset photos from there and a couple of reflectiosn think I posted them in this thread.


----------



## punky_jen

Hi everyone, how are you ll this morning?


----------



## Esarosa

punky_jen said:


> Hi everyone, how are you ll this morning?


Morning not to bad, thought it may have been the start of labour last night but it's all eased up and I even managed to get a few hours sleep so guess it was a false alarm.

Cats won't leave me alone, even Libby who is definitely my partners cat is ignoring him to become my shadow...weird lol. How are you this morning?


----------



## Crownan

Just need to vent a little. Our two Sphyx's have started fighting, we've dicovered that its due to 'Redirected Agression'. I trod on one of them in the kitchen when it got under my feet and unfortunately the other was the only thing close by and so the trodden one thought the pain was caused by the innocent kitty and she flew at her and we had a raging ball of bald kitties, claws and urine spray 

We seperated them and have been reintroducing them slowly but they are both still really on edge (happened about a week or so ago) and it takes just a small noise to set them off again. Now we know what it more than likely is, we are going to go back to basics, reintroduce them very slowly and ensure diversion tactics or seperation at the smallest sign of aggression. Nightmare.

Any advice or comments are welcome.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Esarosa said:


> Morning not to bad, thought it may have been the start of labour last night but it's all eased up and I even managed to get a few hours sleep so guess it was a false alarm.
> 
> Cats won't leave me alone, even Libby who is definitely my partners cat is ignoring him to become my shadow...weird lol. How are you this morning?


Maybe the cats can sense something is about to happen??! 



Crownan said:


> Just need to vent a little. Our two Sphyx's have started fighting, we've dicovered that its due to 'Redirected Agression'. I trod on one of them in the kitchen when it got under my feet and unfortunately the other was the only thing close by and so the trodden one thought the pain was caused by the innocent kitty and she flew at her and we had a raging ball of bald kitties, claws and urine spray
> 
> We seperated them and have been reintroducing them slowly but they are both still really on edge (happened about a week or so ago) and it takes just a small noise to set them off again. Now we know what it more than likely is, we are going to go back to basics, reintroduce them very slowly and ensure diversion tactics or seperation at the smallest sign of aggression. Nightmare.
> 
> Any advice or comments are welcome.


 
Awww no, poor kitties! I'd never even heard of redirected aggression before reading this, whenever I accidentally step on one of my cats I just get a really filthy look lol. Hopefully you can get them back to their normal selves soon!


----------



## punky_jen

Esarosa said:


> Morning not to bad, thought it may have been the start of labour last night but it's all eased up and I even managed to get a few hours sleep so guess it was a false alarm.
> 
> Cats won't leave me alone, even Libby who is definitely my partners cat is ignoring him to become my shadow...weird lol. How are you this morning?


Ohhh wow, well looking at your time line, im guessing baby could come any time now, this your first one? 

My cats seem to be sleeping a hell of a lot today. Im okish, just super tired.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> I've spent a lot of time in that area, my Aunt has a caravan at Loch Awe. Cracking part of the country I have some nice sunset photos from there and a couple of reflectiosn think I posted them in this thread.


You're right - it's a lovely area - we've always gone nearer the coast, but usually in that part of the country, apart from a couple of forays to Gairloch.

Katie I think she's sensing your time is getting near and is keeping tabs on you! :lol2:
Crownam, I'm sorry I can't give you any advice because I've never had this happen. Actually in over 25 years of keeping lots of cats, I've never had a fight. I've had dislikes and a bit of bullying, but none of mine have ever had a full blown fight!

Punky Jen why are you tired? have you been overdoing it?


----------



## DavieB

Ive only eer seen one catfight. It was when I worked at MAN in Broxburn. Id never seen one cat let alone 2 inside the garage then these two appeared one day and decided to have a scrap and pee all over the stores, shocking noises and hair everywhere. Only plus point was the pee was all over the stores and it absolutely stank  storemen had to deal with it for day, I worked in the workshop so never had to worry


----------



## ami_j

:whistling2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

omg omg omg sooooo cute!!!  I wish I could somehow cuddle it over the internet :lol2: Is this little one a new one?


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> omg omg omg sooooo cute!!!  I wish I could somehow cuddle it over the internet :lol2: Is this little one a new one?


yup one of two, only reason there is only pics of her is cos i took them specially to see if she might be satin. gorgeous isnt she, such a friendly licky little girl


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

She is gorgeous!! Awww I love the licky ones!!


----------



## cloggers

I want a Maine ****. 
I have no money, no time, and no space for a cat.
But I need a Maine ****.
That is all.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

cloggers said:


> I want a Maine ****.
> I have no money, no time, and no space for a cat.
> But I need a Maine ****.
> That is all.


they are gorgeous cats


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> You're right - it's a lovely area - we've always gone nearer the coast, but usually in that part of the country, apart from a couple of forays to Gairloch.
> 
> Katie I think she's sensing your time is getting near and is keeping tabs on you! :lol2:
> Crownam, I'm sorry I can't give you any advice because I've never had this happen. Actually in over 25 years of keeping lots of cats, I've never had a fight. I've had dislikes and a bit of bullying, but none of mine have ever had a full blown fight!
> 
> Punky Jen why are you tired? have you been overdoing it?


I am ill, some kind of horrid bug . Hope your well


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> yay, you'll have to introduce yourself when you come :2thumb:


I most certainly will 





Maine ***** are amazing!!! If I had a larger house I'd have one :flrt: 


Punky Jen- Hope you feel better soon!! Just got over a nasty bug myself, I hate being ill, I complain more than a man :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I most certainly will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maine ***** are amazing!!! If I had a larger house I'd have one :flrt:
> 
> 
> Punky Jen- Hope you feel better soon!! Just got over a nasty bug myself, I hate being ill, I complain more than a man :lol2:


Thanks hun, yeah I get quite whingy and cuddley, and huffy lol.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

MORNING!!!!  How is everyone today?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

My very ill car is hopefully being fixed today, its pouring with rain so we've put a marquee up over it and I'm in the garage handing tools back and fortune while dad and Luke do the operation


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh dear, hope it gets fixed! What's wrong with the car?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh dear, hope it gets fixed! What's wrong with the car?


The head gasket has gone. We were hoping it's be fixed today but it doesnt look promising. Looks like dad will have to drive me to and from work tomorrow


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh no poor car  At least it's looking fixable though, when my friends head gasket went last year it pretty much f***ed up the entire engine  On the plus side at least you have a parent around to give you a lift to and from work  Mine live too far away so I'm stuck with the ever so efficient :roll: public transport system when my car breaks =/


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh no poor car  At least it's looking fixable though, when my friends head gasket went last year it pretty much f***ed up the entire engine  On the plus side at least you have a parent around to give you a lift to and from work  Mine live too far away so I'm stuck with the ever so efficient :roll: public transport system when my car breaks =/


I'm very lucky to have access to my dads car, my partner can drive it but I can't which is a pain but we just cant afford the insurance. It looks absolutely awful, I cant believe the car was still running. I've taken pictures so ill be uploading them once weve finished


----------



## feorag

Evening everyone! Our holiday is nearly over :sad:


punky_jen said:


> I am ill, some kind of horrid bug . Hope your well


I'm pretty well, all things considered, but I'm on my hollies at the minute so that is helping! :lol:

Helen I hope your car gets fixed.

Everyone else, please tell what the fixation is with Maine *****?? I agree they're lovely to look at and make lovely pets, but so do most SLH tabby cats, i just can't understand the obsession everyone has with *****. If you tell me it's their size, I'll probably understand, but they aren't the only large SLH tabby cat.

Yesterday’s senior moment!!! :roll:

I’m not sending postcards this year, but I wrote out 3 yesterday, 1 for Ellie, 1 for Darcey and 1 for my boss’s children, but I couldn’t remember the number of Elise’s house and neither her nor Iain’s postcode so I texted Iain & Elise for it. Iain replied straight away, so I added the postcode to Ellie’s card and then we left, heading for the village to post them and I took Darcey’s card with me in case Elise replied.

Anyway I had Darcey’s card on the bottom of the pile so that when we reached the postbox I wouldn’t post it, Barry stopped at the postbox at the end of our road, but we’d just missed the collection, so drove on to the post office in the village. As we were nearing the post office I was wondering where to leave Darcey’s card in the car, but hadn’t found anywhere when we arrived and of course it was then on the top of the pile, so I posted the top 2 cards! :roll: Then the penny dropped and when I looked I had kept back Ellie’s card. So today a postman somewhere is wondering where to post a card that is addressed to “Miss Darcey Rogers, Ifield, Crawley” :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

I want a ragdoll :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Main ***** just look so much nicer than most other similar breeds lol
I like them cos they're so big.

My car is still being operated on. It's being pieced back together but still a long way to go. You wouldn't believe the gunk we took out of it, I'm gping to make a thread about it once were done. It's a nightmare.


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Main ***** just look so much nicer than most other similar breeds lol
> I like them cos they're so big..


But to the uninitiated they look just like a NFC or a Siberian and they're just about as big? That's why I asked.

I hope the car recovers after its big operation then! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> But to the uninitiated they look just like a NFC or a Siberian and they're just about as big? That's why I asked.
> 
> I hope the car recovers after its big operation then! :2thumb:


Very big operation! Just like brain surgery! But my dad is one of the best for fixing dead cars. If it wasn't for him I'd not have a job lol 

I dunno why but I think main ***** have a look all of their own, I'm not keen on the forest cat types lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Ragdolls are pretty :mf_dribble:

Hmmm I think my **** obsession comes from when I was younger, they were the first pedigree cat I came across and I fell in love immediately. I do the love their size especially the huge cuddly males and their personality too, all the "normal" cats my family had when I were a kid were all very stand-offish and not very interested in people unless you had food. So for me it was nice to come across a cat that was so people orientated. I've kept other very people orientated breeds since living on my own, but coonies were the first I had contact with so I guess that's why I loves them so much :flrt:


----------



## cloggers

I'm afraid I have no idea what half those abbreviations or names mean Eileen :blush:
I'm not a big cat person, definitely a dog person, so I dont know many breeds. Just saw a maine **** in the vets on monday and fell in love. He was so friendly!! and his head was nearly the size of mine :gasp:

It's my last day at college tomorrow! Can you believe I've been there a year :gasp: its gone so fast!!


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 
REcovering slowly from my suicide attempt and today feeling a bit better had a visit from a friend who has taken on my females shaws jirds which may no be shaws at all but sunnyvilles instead, buti may be taking on some of his male rats to ease things off for him, as he is more into exotic rodents than I am i prefer the normals lol apart from busheys lol.

I think the fascination with Maine coones for me is their size but of the two I prefer the Norwegian Forest Cats(NFC) as they are more affectionate but would love a huge cat although Gizmo is huge for a normal moggie. I watched Must Love Cats on Animal Planet last night and they had both on there as they were in Japan in cat cafes and restaurants lol and the NFC were so friendly mores so than any of the other breeds present and were willing to give kisses to strangers lol.


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> I'm afraid I have no idea what half those abbreviations or names mean Eileen :blush:
> I'm not a big cat person, definitely a dog person, so I dont know many breeds. Just saw a maine **** in the vets on monday and fell in love. He was so friendly!! and his head was nearly the size of mine :gasp:
> 
> It's my last day at college tomorrow! Can you believe I've been there a year :gasp: its gone so fast!!


:lol2: Well Sammy has already explained to you that an NFC is a Norwegian Forest Cat (also often referred to as a "Wegie" or a Norry Forry), the Siberian is also a forest cat and SLH means semi longhaired, which is :lol: a cat with long hair underneath but short on the face and shorter on the back.

As I understand it from people who've owned both breeds, NFC's are much more active as they are a forest cat, so enjoy climbing and running about, whereas the **** is basically a farm cat and is much more laidback in temperament and personality.

This is our last day! :sad: We're up in the forest at a lovely tea room and craft shop, which also teaches crafts (that also makes gorgeous evening meals) having a coffee and a bacon sandwich while the woman who has the knitting section is photocopying my knitting patterns! :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> :lol2: Well Sammy has already explained to you that an NFC is a Norwegian Forest Cat (also often referred to as a "Wegie" or a Norry Forry), the Siberian is also a forest cat and SLH means semi longhaired, which is :lol: a cat with long hair underneath but short on the face and shorter on the back.
> 
> As I understand it from people who've owned both breeds, NFC's are much more active as they are a forest cat, so enjoy climbing and running about, whereas the **** is basically a farm cat and is much more laidback in temperament and personality.
> 
> This is our last day! :sad: We're up in the forest at a lovely tea room and craft shop, which also teaches crafts (that also makes gorgeous evening meals) having a coffee and a bacon sandwich while the woman who has the knitting section is photocopying my knitting patterns! :lol2:


Oh no, I hate the last days of holidays and having to face reality again lol. Hope you've had a lovely time though! Saw some of your pics on your other thread and it looks so beautiful!! Skye is such a stunner too :flrt: Absolutely love your cats too, I'm picking up a Somali myself this weekend, sooo excited!!!


----------



## feorag

Ooh!! That sounds good. I saw the somali in your signature and wondered when you'd got it - I presume you've altered your signature in readiness?

where are you getting it from?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Ooh!! That sounds good. I saw the somali in your signature and wondered when you'd got it - I presume you've altered your signature in readiness?
> 
> where are you getting it from?


Haha yes I've been a bit over eager and altered it early :lol2: I'm getting him from a breeder in Staffordshire, stacym somali's? Kathy I think her name is, been so over excited about the new arrival my memory has gone to pot lol!! I pick him up on saturday, only tomorrow to go, yay!!  When I was looking for breeders I did see the odd worrying advert online of people selling them really cheap with the usual "no papers hence price" line. Always makes me sad when I see adverts like that from people who have obviously put no thought into the breeding other than wanting to make money.


----------



## feorag

Kathy came to see my Somalis years ago when she was first thinking about breeding and to see how we cat proofed our garden, although I've not see her for years and she's not a breeder I've stayed in touch with.


----------



## Amalthea

DONE!!!! (for now) :lol:


----------



## ami_j

It's lovely Jen :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Kathy came to see my Somalis years ago when she was first thinking about breeding and to see how we cat proofed our garden, although I've not see her for years and she's not a breeder I've stayed in touch with.


Thank goodness I remembered her name right, I always feel terrible when I get peoples names wrong! She seemed like a really lovely person over the phone when we had a chat, am really looking forward to meeting her and her cats.  Cat proofing is one thing I need to do to my garden, trying to get the boyfriend to sort something out for me, need him to peel his attention away from his damn car for a bit though lol!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh wow Jen, it looks absolutely gorgeous!! :flrt: I do love seeing other peoples tattoos


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> DONE!!!! (for now) :lol:
> 
> image


Wow! That is some size tat!! I've just searched for the other half to show Baz! :2thumb:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Thank goodness I remembered her name right, I always feel terrible when I get peoples names wrong! She seemed like a really lovely person over the phone when we had a chat, am really looking forward to meeting her and her cats.  Cat proofing is one thing I need to do to my garden, trying to get the boyfriend to sort something out for me, need him to peel his attention away from his damn car for a bit though lol!!


She is a very nice person, but I'd love to know how much she's charging you, cos I seem to think that I thought she over-charged, eek, but please don't tell her I said that!!! :shock:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Wow! That is some size tat!! I've just searched for the other half to show Baz! :2thumb:
> 
> She is a very nice person, but I'd love to know how much she's charging you, cos I seem to think that I thought she over-charged, eek, but please don't tell her I said that!!! :shock:


Haha course I won't lol  I'm paying £395 for him, I'm not sure how this compares to average Somali prices as I had difficulty trying to find this out when researching but from looking at the somali cat club website stating kittens tend to start from 375 I figured it was ok. Plus she's the first breeder (of any cat breed) that I've spoken to who has fitted in with every single one of my "ideals" of what a breeder should be in terms of how she breeds, upbringing of the kittens, husbandry and welfare of the cats she owns. So I'd probably happily pay more lol. 

Sadly while I was researching and searching for breeders/looking at adverts I came across an advert selling "Somali's" with no papers/vaccinations etc for £150. Really makes me sad when I see those where no thought has gone into the breeding and hence the resulting health of the kittens, goodness knows how many times they breed the poor parents too :bash:


----------



## feorag

especially as Somalis are prone to a disease called PKDef and so all breeding stock should be tested before breeding, which that type of breeder is highly unlikely to be testing for! :bash:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Yes, that's one of the first things I asked about when speaking to Kathy was the testing (which obviously she does). 

It makes me sad that any one of those poor kittens could become ill due to the negligence and greed of the owners. People like that shouldn't be allowed to own animals never mind breed them :devil:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

On a happier note I have now taught Howl how to give high fives on command, yay! I really do need to get a video of him at some point :flrt:

Oh guys any suggestions of names for my new Somali would be much appreciated!  So far ideas I have are:

Phoenix
Kyo
Yuki
Lune
Natsu
Araki


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Yes, that's one of the first things I asked about when speaking to Kathy was the testing (which obviously she does).
> 
> It makes me sad that any one of those poor kittens could become ill due to the negligence and greed of the owners. People like that shouldn't be allowed to own animals never mind breed them :devil:


Yes Kathy has been testing - breeders have all but eradicated the disease by neutering breeding queen & stud carriers, once they'd produced a non-carrier kitten to enable breeders to keep their lines going.

I presume you're getting a male and are looking for a suitable name?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Yep I'm getting a male  Always takes me bloody ages to think of names. Here's a pic of him:


----------



## feorag

Oh, he's a choccy! Although the usual will always remain my favourite, I *love *choccies.

I called my choccy boy Cadbury, cos Cadbury's is a my favourite chocolate! :mf_dribble: :blush:


----------



## Shell195

Great tat Jen:no1: Cant wait to see it finished 

Eileen I bet you are sad to be coming home  It sounds like you had a great time:2thumb:

Loving the Somali kitten, hes gorgeous:flrt:

Ive been busy stressing over getting Zak. The rescue have now decided I cant have a wooden crate as they cant find a carpenter so a sky kennel it is, they have quoted me 170 Euros (£136.25) to buy one, Im running out of stuff to sell:lol2:Oh well it will be worth it in the end:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Well, that's me off now - heading back to the chalet to finish packing most of the stuff.

Shell, where are you? what's happening, I've hardly seen a post from you for the last 2 weeks? :gasp:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Spooky moment, Shell. We must be telepathetic!! :lol2:

I'll send you some money when i get back from my hollies towards helping you get him back to England! :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh I never realised he was a choccy :blush: colours aren't my string point lol. 

Haha I think Cadbury is an awesome name for a chocolate coloured cat  Hmm Bournville is one of my favourite chocolates but it'd make him sound a bit posh lol. Shames he's not a girl could have gone for Cocoa


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Eeee that's one expensive kennel :gasp: Where is Zak coming from Shell?


----------



## Shell195

Zak is coming from Zakynthos in Greece but its taking forever to sort things:bash:
Eileen I wasnt hinting for money woman just telling my friends how it is:lol2: I have been about but at the minute my head is filled with weird and wonderful ways to get Zak home!! Everything is done in slow motion in Greece and its soooo frustrating:bash:
Steve had his hand operation yesterday so at the minute Im playing nurse which doesnt suit me at all:whistling2:


----------



## DavieB

Hope you get to keep the kennel Shell lol. That choccy cats is beautiful. Cats are strange I had a persian (she was gorgeous)for years when I was a teenager with no allergic reactions at all now I can;t go near cats  and I do like them. I'd love a persian, my mum's friend was a breeder I think their show name was "Corio" they had a gorgeous stud male at their house called baggio he was the second best natured cat I ever met after ours who I never saw spit or scratch once, so soft she was a blue point we got her free due to a twist in her jaw  That twist was a good result for us. 

I went to a different park today to meet that girl with the GSD, but due to my phone being stolen and only geting a new one yesterday I got there to find a message onpetforums saying that she couldn;t make it lol, she sent it at 4 am  I've sent her my new number now so we may do it tomorrow.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> Zak is coming from Zakynthos in Greece but its taking forever to sort things:bash:
> Eileen I wasnt hinting for money woman just telling my friends how it is:lol2: I have been about but at the minute my head is filled with weird and wonderful ways to get Zak home!! Everything is done in slow motion in Greece and its soooo frustrating:bash:
> Steve had his hand operation yesterday so at the minute Im playing nurse which doesnt suit me at all:whistling2:


Oh wow, he has a long way to travel! It'll be worth the long wait when he arrives though, saw the pic on facebook he looks such a cutie!! :flrt:



DavieB said:


> Hope you get to keep the kennel Shell lol. That choccy cats is beautiful. Cats are strange I had a persian (she was gorgeous)for years when I was a teenager with no allergic reactions at all now I can;t go near cats  and I do like them. I'd love a persian, my mum's friend was a breeder I think their show name was "Corio" they had a gorgeous stud male at their house called baggio he was the second best natured cat I ever met after ours who I never saw spit or scratch once, so soft she was a blue point we got her free due to a twist in her jaw  That twist was a good result for us.
> 
> I went to a different park today to meet that girl with the GSD, but due to my phone being stolen and only geting a new one yesterday I got there to find a message onpetforums saying that she couldn;t make it lol, she sent it at 4 am  I've sent her my new number now so we may do it tomorrow.


Awww she sounds so cute!! Ooo lucky you getting her free too! Howl wasn't quite free but he was very cheap as no one else wanted him bless him! I have no idea why, he's a big soft cuddle monster! I do like persians but I don't think I could ever own one, the fur would drive me mental lol. Such a shame you developed a cat allergy, thankfully my oh is the opposite and he already had a cat allergy, but he seemed to be slightly less allergic to Howl than to other cats and over time his allergic reaction has slowly got less and less pronounced so now he can even tolerate normal moggies for a short time. Bloody weird how the human body works eh! 

Also Baggio has to be one of the most awesome names for a cat I've ever come across!!


----------



## DavieB

The breeders were italian (living in Scotland) ours was Corio Casseta (or Cassie lol) 

I bought 2 cats a few year ago and ended up in the eye hospital  no growing immune or me, they were seperated too young too, used to sook everything. The new owners live in Perth the cats are doing well ones a hunter ones a fighter lol. Jack was a ginger moggie Sparrow was a tort shell I think you call them I'm not too "up" on cats (they were house cats when I had them)


----------



## DavieB

I saw this on facebook, friend of a friends site dont know if its real or not but I think it looks like an elephant...


----------



## Esarosa

I thought a Scottish terrier...you can see the beard. A friend from works first scan picture looked like a penguin, it was brilliant!


----------



## DavieB

Does anyone on here ever go on Cornish holidays, I'm looking for a week away with the family end of July Ive not been to cornwall since I was about 13 but quite fancy the idea of taking my lot down. Anyone know any decent campsites or chalets?


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh I never realised he was a choccy :blush: colours aren't my string point lol.


What? :crazy: you've bought a cat and you don't even know what colour it is?? :lol2:
Well it looks like it's either a chocolate or a crap usual, so I'm hoping it's a chocolate.



Shell195 said:


> Eileen I wasnt hinting for money woman just telling my friends how it is:lol2: I have been about but at the minute my head is filled with weird and wonderful ways to get Zak home!! Everything is done in slow motion in Greece and its soooo frustrating:bash:
> Steve had his hand operation yesterday so at the minute Im playing nurse which doesnt suit me at all:whistling2:


No way did I think you were hinting, silly! I was just telling you that I intended to send you some money towards the cost of getting him over because you're helping him. :2thumb:



DavieB said:


> I saw this on facebook, friend of a friends site dont know if its real or not but I think it looks like an elephant...
> image


I thought it looked like a fish facing to the right. :lol2:



DavieB said:


> Does anyone on here ever go on Cornish holidays, I'm looking for a week away with the family end of July Ive not been to cornwall since I was about 13 but quite fancy the idea of taking my lot down. Anyone know any decent campsites or chalets?


No, sorry, but I can tell you the traffic you'll meet heading south will be horrendous! 

Although having said that we got stuck for over an hour joining the M8 from the M9 all the way until we were on the Edinburgh ring road driving home today, but that's very unusual.


----------



## YOGI BEAR

my cats black...


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> Does anyone on here ever go on Cornish holidays, I'm looking for a week away with the family end of July Ive not been to cornwall since I was about 13 but quite fancy the idea of taking my lot down. Anyone know any decent campsites or chalets?



I lived in Cornwall

There are a few places recommended here 
Dog Friendly Holiday Accommodation

I would highly recommend if you are going in summer months you stay close to Rock/Daymer bay, it is very expensive to stay in the towns as they are up their own rears :whistling2:, but the beach is amazing and dog friendly so find somewhere close

Alternatively Par sands near St Austell is lovely and dog friendly all year around also.

I however would recommend you skip Cornwall cause it sucks and just visit Torbay instead :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> What? :crazy: you've bought a cat and you don't even know what colour it is?? :lol2:
> Well it looks like it's either a chocolate or a crap usual, so I'm hoping it's a chocolate.


Haha I just got so overexcited about managing to find a Somali for sale that wasn't a ridiculously massive drive away the colour was the last thing on my mind lol. I shall remember to find out tomorrow what his exact colour is though (and I will make sure I remember lol!!) Plus I'm rubbish with colours and remembering them all, especially when going off pictures, if the cats in front of me I'm not quite as bad lol.


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Well I had the most awful experience this morning, decided to drive to a pet shop I'd heard of in a local garden centre. It has to be one of the worst places I've seen in a long time, multiple snakes were kept in the same vivarium, the reptiles were kept in cramped vivariums with no apparent heating control or clean fresh water, one snake in particular was not looking in a good state of health, all the mammal cages were filthy, the animals were on layers of soiled bedding which obviously hadn't been cleaned out properly in a while, the cages were seriously over cramped (the multimammates were kept 30+ in a 1ft square tank), there was no food to be seen and the water bottles were filthy and most almost empty and obviously hadn't been replaced in days. A lot of the animals themselves were in poor condition, discharge from nostrils and eyes, scabs and patchy fur, animals that had been left to breed in the tanks and had babies.

I have to say I walked out of there feeling physically sick


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

YOGI BEAR said:


> my cats black...


Black cats are awesome, my grans previous cat to the two she has now was black, the dog adopted him when he was a stray kitten(the dog brought him in the house and refused to let him go out again lol) and he was the awesomest cat. My grandad had to go and call him bloody Tiddles of all names though :roll:


----------



## YOGI BEAR

mines called solly...


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Well I had the most awful experience this morning, decided to drive to a pet shop I'd heard of in a local garden centre. It has to be one of the worst places I've seen in a long time, multiple snakes were kept in the same vivarium, the reptiles were kept in cramped vivariums with no apparent heating control or clean fresh water, one snake in particular was not looking in a good state of health, all the mammal cages were filthy, the animals were on layers of soiled bedding which obviously hadn't been cleaned out properly in a while, the cages were seriously over cramped (the multimammates were kept 30+ in a 1ft square tank), there was no food to be seen and the water bottles were filthy and most almost empty and obviously hadn't been replaced in days. A lot of the animals themselves were in poor condition, discharge from nostrils and eyes, scabs and patchy fur, animals that had been left to breed in the tanks and had babies.
> 
> I have to say I walked out of there feeling physically sick


I would report them to the local council to be honest. That's not acceptable on any level and their licence to trade should be taken away.

Phone the council and make a complaint and asked to be informed of the outcome.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I agree Eileen, that shop needs reporting to the local council, as it is them who licenses pet shops. The RSPCA could be your second call.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> I would report them to the local council to be honest. That's not acceptable on any level and their licence to trade should be taken away.
> 
> Phone the council and make a complaint and asked to be informed of the outcome.





Zoo-Man said:


> I agree Eileen, that shop needs reporting to the local council, as it is them who licenses pet shops. The RSPCA could be your second call.


Already reported them as soon as I got home, couldn't do anything with myself until I'd got that done. Hopefully they get their bums into gear quickly and get this sorted, those poor animals deserve so much better.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee going to pick up the Somali today!!! Been awake since 4am, was too excited to sleep :lol2: 

Is everyone else having a good weekend so far? Don't know about anywhere else but there is actual sunshine in Liverpool at the moment, yay!


----------



## Shell195

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Already reported them as soon as I got home, couldn't do anything with myself until I'd got that done. Hopefully they get their bums into gear quickly and get this sorted, those poor animals deserve so much better.


What shop was this hun?? PM me please:whistling2:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee going to pick up the Somali today!!! Been awake since 4am, was too excited to sleep :lol2:
> 
> Is everyone else having a good weekend so far? Don't know about anywhere else but there is actual sunshine in Liverpool at the moment, yay!


I know exactly how you feel, Im not at that stage yet but I know I will be the same.

The sun is shining here too:2thumb:
Im at the sanctuary this afternoon then all day tomorrow(Steve will have to fend for himself:lol2 Whats everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I'll pm you in a sec Shell : victory:

Has Zak got a passport sorted or will he have to go into quarantine when he arrives? 


Here's a video of Howl I took yesterday playing with his new toy, he's now obsessed with it lol!! He's already a year old, time has gone so fast!


----------



## Esarosa

Howl is gorgeous, can't wait to see more piccys of your new somali. You settled on a name yet?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Esarosa said:


> Howl is gorgeous, can't wait to see more piccys of your new somali. You settled on a name yet?



Not yet, I have a few ideas but I think I'll wait to see him in person and see which name fits best 

How are you and little Arya doing? It's not long to go now is it? You must be so excited!! I remember when my little sister had her girl Layla last september, the little madam made us wait an extra few weeks before she decided to make an appearance, my sister wasn't impressed lol


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - it's so good to be home - *NOT!!*


Serenity's_Fall said:


> Already reported them as soon as I got home, couldn't do anything with myself until I'd got that done. Hopefully they get their bums into gear quickly and get this sorted, those poor animals deserve so much better.


Good on ya, girl! :2thumb:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee going to pick up the Somali today!!! Been awake since 4am, was too excited to sleep :lol2:


I'm just wondering - do you mind if I ask, but did you go and choose him or have you bought him unseen??


----------



## Amalthea

*waves* I am currently sitting in the salon with a hair drier contraption over my head drying my curls... I was gonna share a pic, but tapatalk is being stupid. 

Today is my birthday BBQ  looking forward to it


----------



## feorag

Send a piccie when you get home and I hope you have a lovely BBQ tonight - how's your weather??? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, it WAS nice. The heavens have just opened :lol:


----------



## feorag

Oh No! :gasp: I hope it stops before you have to light your Barbie!!!

We drove through rain with short dry spells all the way from the west coast of scotland until we were about 40 mile from home yesterday. Today was very sunny this morning, but it's very windy, so clouds have now blown in, hopefully it will stay dry so I can get my washing done. The basket was full before we even unpacked cos of the crap weather before we left to go on holiday! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

It has stopped, but we shall see how long for... :lol:


----------



## DavieB

Quick post from phone Yuri got his walk with the god this morning he loved it and is still recovering







[/QUOTE]


----------



## feorag

My goodness, he's nearly as big as the GSD!! :gasp:

It's good for you to have someone with a sociable dog to walk him with.


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> My goodness, he's nearly as big as the GSD!! :gasp:
> 
> It's good for you to have someone with a sociable dog to walk him with.


That's a big gsd too apparently 1cm too tall for s utzhund Yuri never followed one command from me all day just copied the gsd lol (which was very obedient) Yuri half a good whine when writing left them :-( he wants a friend


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> My goodness, he's nearly as big as the GSD!! :gasp:
> 
> It's good for you to have someone with a sociable dog to walk him with.


That's a big gsd too apparently 1cm too tall for s utzhund Yuri never followed one command from me all day just copied the gsd lol (which was very obedient) Yuri half a good whine when writing left them :-( he wants a friend


----------



## Esarosa

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Not yet, I have a few ideas but I think I'll wait to see him in person and see which name fits best
> 
> How are you and little Arya doing? It's not long to go now is it? You must be so excited!! I remember when my little sister had her girl Layla last september, the little madam made us wait an extra few weeks before she decided to make an appearance, my sister wasn't impressed lol



I've been convinced all the way through she'd be early, don't know why..but then I also thought she was a boy...so I'm totally out of touch. Now I think she'll keep us waiting past due date.

Had lots of braxton hicks, cramps etc. Had a couple of occasions where the contractions started getting stronger and closer together, but then they eased off :bash: Guess madam will come when she's ready and not a moment before  Midwife said on Monday 'oh wow she's very very low...any lower and she'd be out' she booked me in for an appointment a fortnight ahead and said as I was leaving 'I've got a feeling I'll be seeing you with the baby before that appointment!'. If she hadn't said that I don't think I'd be being quite so impatient.


Davie Yuri is huge! And that GSD looks beautiful :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

Esarosa said:


> I've been convinced all the way through she'd be early, don't know why..but then I also thought she was a boy...so I'm totally out of touch. Now I think she'll keep us waiting past due date.
> 
> Had lots of braxton hicks, cramps etc. Had a couple of occasions where the contractions started getting stronger and closer together, but then they eased off :bash: Guess madam will come when she's ready and not a moment before  Midwife said on Monday 'oh wow she's very very low...any lower and she'd be out' she booked me in for an appointment a fortnight ahead and said as I was leaving 'I've got a feeling I'll be seeing you with the baby before that appointment!'. If she hadn't said that I don't think I'd be being quite so impatient.
> 
> 
> Davie Yuri is huge! And that GSD looks beautiful :flrt:


Is this your first baby? First ones always late, and mum's all say they will be early and never are lol. How many people have told you get a hot curry down or sex brings it on haha. 

The Gsd was a very nice well behaved dog. Put Yuri to shame, but tbf Yuri is a year younger than Dino. 

Yuri all tired out htis morning.










I got that rope from Tk maxx Eileen think its the one you were recommending forgot to mention I'd bought it. Cheers lol.


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> The Gsd was a very nice well behaved dog. Put Yuri to shame lol, but tbf Yuri is a year younger than Dino.


Enough about Yuri meeting THAT German Shepherd answer my post about Devon /Cornwall book a holiday and get on with meeting me and MY German Shepherd!!!


----------



## DavieB

Kare said:


> I lived in Cornwall
> 
> There are a few places recommended here
> Dog Friendly Holiday Accommodation
> 
> I would highly recommend if you are going in summer months you stay close to Rock/Daymer bay, it is very expensive to stay in the towns as they are up their own rears :whistling2:, but the beach is amazing and dog friendly so find somewhere close
> 
> Alternatively Par sands near St Austell is lovely and dog friendly all year around also.
> 
> I however would recommend you skip Cornwall cause it sucks and just visit Torbay instead :2thumb:



Whats challacombe like Kare? Have you been there? how long would it take to get to the beach and is there plenty walks for the dog and cycling etc for kids?

I'd actually been in the quote screen from your previous post for about 10 minutes and hadn't seen your later post lol. I'm cntemplating booking par sands, very reasonable prices for the area and the dates are available only prob is they wnat full payment now lol.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Is this your first baby? First ones always late lol, and mum's all say they will be early and never are lol.


Mine wasn't!!! :lol: Mine was a week early and the second one was 5 days late!



DavieB said:


> Yuri all tired out htis morning.
> 
> image
> 
> I got that rope from Tk maxx Eileen think its the one you were recommending forgot to mention I'd bought it. Cheers lol.


Aw, bless him!!!

It looks like it is. I bought a smaller version floating one for Skye when we take him swimming as it's easier to see than a ball.


----------



## Esarosa

DavieB said:


> Is this your first baby? First ones always late, and mum's all say they will be early and never are lol. How many people have told you get a hot curry down or sex brings it on haha.
> 
> The Gsd was a very nice well behaved dog. Put Yuri to shame, but tbf Yuri is a year younger than Dino.
> 
> Yuri all tired out htis morning.
> 
> image
> 
> I got that rope from Tk maxx Eileen think its the one you were recommending forgot to mention I'd bought it. Cheers lol.



Aye a few of my relatives have had their first early though, (grandma had all hers 2 weeks early on mums side, dads side had 2 early 3 late..just to be awkward, mum had me on time according to her dates but early according to doctors, eldest brother, her first was early, but middle one was late...it's so confusing :lol2 and considering I've been having braxton hicks since about 20 weeks I guess I just assumed.

I'm blaming the midwife if she'd kept it zipped I wouldn't be panicking every time I feel a twinge :whip:


----------



## feorag

I never had any Braxtons at all. Just started to get pains like contractions the night before and then went into hospital the next day and he was born!


----------



## Shell195

No Braxton Hicks for me either:lol2: Yuri is big and beautiful and the GSD looks gorgeous.

Zak will be passported so no quarantine needed(he can fly as early as 3 weeks after his rabies vaccination)

I hope the weather brightens for you Jen its very cloudy and wet here:bash:
When do you get your APD and ratlets home Eileen?


----------



## DavieB

My mates dads Lab pups, from strong working lines which are actually worked. Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> I'm just wondering - do you mind if I ask, but did you go and choose him or have you bought him unseen??


Course I don't mind  I'd only seen pictures of him before today and hadn't actually met him (not normally what I do when getting a new kitten), when I originally found her advert it was for 4 boys, but by the time I'd called her she only had this little one left so after having a long chat on the phone about him I decided to go down today just to meet her and him and the other cats but I had one of my "feelings" that he'd end up coming home with me lol. He took to me pretty quickly and personality wise he seems like he'll be a good fit with Howl so although today was initially just supposed to be a "look and see" he's now sat happily sleeping at my feet :blush: 
Oh I remembered to double check the colour thing too, he is a usual  

Here are a few quick pics, more in a few days once he's settled  Oh almost forgot, he was born on the 29th Feb, he's a leap year cat!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awww that's good he doesn't have to stay in quarantine Shell 


Omg Yuri is huuuuge!! Absolutely stunning boy, he looks so cuddly too lol :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> When do you get your APD and ratlets home Eileen?


They're home now! :jump: We picked them up at 4:00 - it was the one exciting thing about coming home! :roll:



DavieB said:


> image
> My mates dads Lab pups, from strong working lines which are actually worked. Gorgeous dogs.


That's a gorgeous chunky puppy!



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Course I don't mind  I'd only seen pictures of him before today and hadn't actually met him (not normally what I do when getting a new kitten), when I originally found her advert it was for 4 boys, but by the time I'd called her she only had this little one left so after having a long chat on the phone about him I decided to go down today just to meet her and him and the other cats but I had one of my "feelings" that he'd end up coming home with me lol. He took to me pretty quickly and personality wise he seems like he'll be a good fit with Howl so although today was initially just supposed to be a "look and see" he's now sat happily sleeping at my feet :blush:
> Oh I remembered to double check the colour thing too, he is a usual
> 
> Here are a few quick pics, more in a few days once he's settled  Oh almost forgot, he was born on the 29th Feb, he's a leap year cat!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


That's interesting then, that she let you take him without meeting you first, I've never done that - no offence to you, but I've refused to let people have a kitten on a first visit, because I wanted them to go home and think it over (and it also gave me a chance to think it over too).

I can see on these photographs he's a usual, so maybe the colour on the first photograph wasn't so good. The tail was the only solid area to identify his colour, but I can see now his tail is black, but I can't see a spine line?? He's also very narrow across the muzzle, so that when he matures and his skull broadens, he'll be very narrow.

All of which doesn't detract from him as a pet, that's just a breeder's view of what the standard requires in a Somali, but it certainly won't stop him being a wonderful pet. How's he doing with Howl so far, or have you not introduced them yet??


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

No offence taken  I was expecting to have at least a few visits as that's what I've experienced previously when buying kittens but in the initial chat we had over the phone she mentioned if I wanted to take him on the day to bring a cat basket and I was a little surprised by that

He doesn't have a very defined spine line, it's there but very faint, as you say from a breed standard point of view he's not perfect but his dad was a very handsome and extremely friendly boy and he seems to be taking after him in terms of temperament and personality which is good. 

Him and Howl seem to be doing well so far, of course the initial hissing and growling, although when he started growling louder than Howl, Howl got a little scared and backed off to sulk on the radiator bed lol!! They are now content to be in the same room and ignore each other, so initial signs are looking good!  Now just to settle on a name :hmm:


----------



## Shell195

Cute puppy and kitten pics:flrt:
Im just to excited to concentrate on anything, Zak has now been passported:jump:

Eileen you didnt hang round getting your furry family back together


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh that's brilliant news for you and Zak!!!


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Him and Howl seem to be doing well so far, of course the initial hissing and growling, although when he started growling louder than Howl, Howl got a little scared and backed off to sulk on the radiator bed lol!! They are now content to be in the same room and ignore each other, so initial signs are looking good!  Now just to settle on a name :hmm:


What will happen if Howl becomes allergic to him - did you mention that to Kathy so that she is prepared to take him back if there is a problem?


Shell195 said:


> Cute puppy and kitten pics:flrt:
> Im just to excited to concentrate on anything, Zak has now been passported:jump:
> 
> Eileen you didnt hang round getting your furry family back together


Great news about Zak and no I didn't hang around, they were the only thing to be excited about getting back. 

I swear they've grown. Lying side by side in the carrier on my knee, Archie and Kenzie were nearly as big as Dougal! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Course I don't mind  I'd only seen pictures of him before today and hadn't actually met him (not normally what I do when getting a new kitten), when I originally found her advert it was for 4 boys, but by the time I'd called her she only had this little one left so after having a long chat on the phone about him I decided to go down today just to meet her and him and the other cats but I had one of my "feelings" that he'd end up coming home with me lol. He took to me pretty quickly and personality wise he seems like he'll be a good fit with Howl so although today was initially just supposed to be a "look and see" he's now sat happily sleeping at my feet :blush:
> Oh I remembered to double check the colour thing too, he is a usual
> 
> Here are a few quick pics, more in a few days once he's settled  Oh almost forgot, he was born on the 29th Feb, he's a leap year cat!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Im very confused now(it doesnt take a lot:blush Didnt you have a Pixie bob?


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> Whats challacombe like Kare? Have you been there? how long would it take to get to the beach and is there plenty walks for the dog and cycling etc for kids?


I am afraid I have no experience at all with the North Devon coast bar a trip to Woolacombe when I was 11.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Im very confused now(it doesnt take a lot:blush Didnt you have a Pixie bob?


Of course, I remember you getting it and posting piccies on here of it. What happened to it?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Unfortunately we lost him after a few weeks  Sadly the vet couldn't give us a definitive reason why, we lost him to heart failure but he was barely 2 years old, no specific reason for the heart failure could be found at pm.

Yes, should anything at all go wrong (now or later down the line) she will happily take him back.  Right I'm off to bed, can barely keep my eyes open:zzz:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today Clark started work at 9am, til 5pm, & then did overtime til 10pm. So I went on a garden centre spree with our friend Dave. Bought Clark a strawberry plant & 2 different types of tomato plants.

Glad your home safe & sound Eileen.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just going to bump up my friend's ad in Classifieds when I happen upon this... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...assifieds/864567-akitamute-cross-puppies.html Absolute madness, they are mongrels, whatever way you look at it. And at £350, phew! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Just going to bump up my friend's ad in Classifieds when I happen upon this... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...assifieds/864567-akitamute-cross-puppies.html Absolute madness, they are mongrels, whatever way you look at it. And at £350, phew! :gasp:


It's not the price I have issue with as you hope putting a price may deter some, but the combination of breeds involved...phew going to take one hell of an owner/trainer.


----------



## Kare

Why have a dog when you too can own rare chinese Gerbils!! Preloved | dwarf chinese gerbils for sale in Paignton, Devon, UK


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Unfortunately we lost him after a few weeks  Sadly the vet couldn't give us a definitive reason why, we lost him to heart failure but he was barely 2 years old, no specific reason for the heart failure could be found at pm.
> 
> Yes, should anything at all go wrong (now or later down the line) she will happily take him back.  Right I'm off to bed, can barely keep my eyes open:zzz:


Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear that. You've never mentioned it so I assumed he was still going strong!

I worry about new breeds that aren't 'normal' in terms of what a cat should look like. I think not enough is known about their medical history when . Look at the Scottish Fold, everyone went mad importing them from America and then it turned out that a lot of them had skeletal problems.



Zoo-Man said:


> Just going to bump up my friend's ad in Classifieds when I happen upon this... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...assifieds/864567-akitamute-cross-puppies.html Absolute madness, they are mongrels, whatever way you look at it. And at £350, phew! :gasp:


My God, what a mix Akita, GSD with Malamute! The mind boggles.



Kare said:


> Why have a dog when you too can own rare chinese Gerbils!! Preloved | dwarf chinese gerbils for sale in Paignton, Devon, UK


Eh??? :crazy:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Just going to bump up my friend's ad in Classifieds when I happen upon this... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...assifieds/864567-akitamute-cross-puppies.html Absolute madness, they are mongrels, whatever way you look at it. And at £350, phew! :gasp:


Woah that's one hell of a cross, wouldn't want to be the one trying to train those :gasp:



feorag said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear that. You've never mentioned it so I assumed he was still going strong!
> 
> I worry about new breeds that aren't 'normal' in terms of what a cat should look like. I think not enough is known about their medical history when . Look at the Scottish Fold, everyone went mad importing them from America and then it turned out that a lot of them had skeletal problems.
> 
> My God, what a mix Akita, GSD with Malamute! The mind boggles.
> 
> Eh??? :crazy:


I think around then was the time I went quiet on here as I didn't take it too well so I immersed myself in work and was pretty much a hermit for a while. I agree, I think people need to be a lot more careful with new breeds then maybe they could notice any potential health issues earlier. What happened with Ash may well have just been a one off, but with the pixie bob breed being relatively new it's hard to tell what may be "lurking" health wise. 

Omg this Somali kitten is giving Howl a run for his money, he's like the bloody duracell bunny!! I think I forgot how hyper kittens can be lol :blush:


----------



## feorag

I do think breeds with a difference - be it short-legged, folded eared, no tailed or even just over sized, can have skeletal problems that might take a while to 'come out' as some breeders do tend to keep things quiet! :bash:

Somalis don't have the reputation of being "wired up" for no reason :lol: and they never grow up, so be warned!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Haha yeah I met his dad yesterday and he was pretty mental, was trying to play with the kitten and he kept coming in and stealing the toy lol! Currently trying to persuade him that the dangly things that open and close the blinds are not a toy... :roll:


----------



## feorag

Yup! totally normal kitten you've got there. You'll have to be on your toes!!


----------



## DavieB

Kare, a touch off topic but this is an off topic thread, I noticed in a thread while ao you played WoW, Wondered if you had got Diablo 3 as its free to some wow players Ive been playing that a bit lately


----------



## feorag

As far as those of us who 'live' in this thread, there is no subject that is off topic Davie! Although we have been told to stick to the topic by mods in the past! :bash:


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> Kare, a touch off topic but this is an off topic thread, I noticed in a thread while ao you played WoW, Wondered if you had got Diablo 3 as its free to some wow players Ive been playing that a bit lately


I have never played Diablo.
I am thinking I may head back to WoW to play with Pandas maybe, but then again I realise I do not really have the time.

BTW re the PM I did answer at about 11 something last night, but sorry was of no help. I would not let them push you into anything before you are ready at Par, there will always be deals, even upto the last minute. Especially this year when so much of the focus of the UK will be on London 2012 events in cities rather than holidays by the sea.


----------



## DavieB

Kare said:


> I have never played Diablo.
> I am thinking I may head back to WoW to play with Pandas maybe, but then again I realise I do not really have the time.
> 
> BTW re the PM I did answer at about 11 something last night, but sorry was of no help. I would not let them push you into anything before you are ready at Par, there will always be deals, even upto the last minute. Especially this year when so much of the focus of the UK will be on London 2012 events in cities rather than holidays by the sea.


I missed your reply last night. Its only 4 weeks or so away really looking forward to getting away, I'd meet Morgan and Edenn no problem while we're there. Hopefully Yuri's coat will have grown a bit by then and He'll look like an Russian Black Terrier. 

I looked at getting a roofrack and a roof box for the car yesterday as Yuri will be in the boot it was going to cost around 400 pounds for the 2 of them so its been decided the children can sit with everythig at their feet. 


I played WoW back when it as vanilla wouldn't dream of going back to it I value my relationship too much.



P.s had to go through this post and delete about 10 acronyms. I use them far too much...





p.p.s 

Colin was on facebook today complaining about naked men. Hypocrite Ive seen his likes in the 18+ threads lmao


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> P.s had to go through this post and delete about 10 acronyms. I use them far too much...


Acronyms are fine IMO, just don't go speaking strange languages, like that time you were wittering on about people clapping your dog and 90% of us assumed you randomly had people wandering around applauding your dog!


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> Acronyms are fine IMO, just don't go speaking strange languages, like that time you were wittering on about people clapping your dog and 90% of us assumed you randomly had people wandering around applauding your dog!


:lol2: Sorry, couldn't help it!


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> I missed your reply last night. Its only 4 weeks or so away really looking forward to getting away, I'd meet Morgan and Edenn no problem while we're there. Hopefully Yuri's coat will have grown a bit by then and He'll look like an Russian Black Terrier.
> 
> I looked at getting a roofrack and a roof box for the car yesterday as Yuri will be in the boot it was going to cost around 400 pounds for the 2 of them so its been decided the children can sit with everythig at their feet.
> 
> 
> I played WoW back when it as vanilla wouldn't dream of going back to it I value my relationship too much.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s had to go through this post and delete about 10 acronyms. I use them far too much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.p.s
> 
> Colin was on facebook today complaining about naked men. Hypocrite Ive seen his likes in the 18+ threads lmao


Cheeky git, I wasn't actually complaining, I just told you to put some clothes on! :Na_Na_Na_Na: And stop lurking in 18+ mister, get some pics up!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DavieB

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheeky git, I wasn't actually complaining, I just told you to put some clothes on! :Na_Na_Na_Na: And stop lurking in 18+ mister, get some pics up!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm a lurker not a participant :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> I'm a lurker not a participant :2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> I'm a lurker not a participant :2thumb:


I've lurked in 18+, but a short visit to the naked thread and a sick bucket cured that!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've lurked in 18+, but a short visit to the naked thread and a sick bucket cured that!


 
Some would definately benefit from keeping their clothes on


----------



## feorag

Bloody right they would! :gasp:

What irritates me just as much are the immature girls who post a photo and say it's terrible, when patently they're all made up and look stunning, and then say they don't like having their photograph taken, but then proceed to constantly post photographs throughout the whole of the thread, like they need to hear the blokes telling them that they're gorgeous.
I just find myself thinking - how sad! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Bloody right they would! :gasp:
> 
> What irritates me just as much are the immature girls who post a photo and say it's terrible, when patently they're all made up and look stunning, and then say they don't like having their photograph taken, but then proceed to constantly post photographs throughout the whole of the thread, like they need to hear the blokes telling them that they're gorgeous.
> I just find myself thinking - how sad! :lol2:


 
Haha this is so true:no1:


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> What irritates me just as much are the immature girls who post a photo and say it's terrible, when patently they're all made up and look stunning, and then say they don't like having their photograph taken, but then proceed to constantly post photographs throughout the whole of the thread, like they need to hear the blokes telling them that they're gorgeous.


My retriever is like that, can't stop posing for photos and showing off for males (both human and canine) :whistling2:


----------



## DavieB

http://m.facebook.com/home.php?refs..._=1341305888_5bc57fd6cc27fa38d1a368aec7cfa075

My swimming dog


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Haha this is so true:no1:


It is isn't it? I was once so irritated by one young thing who constantly does it, in the end I commented that surely if she thought that she wouldn't keep posting pictures for everyone to see!!



Kare said:


> My retriever is like that, can't stop posing for photos and showing off for males (both human and canine) :whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!



DavieB said:


> http://m.facebook.com/home.php?refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F&refid=8&_rdr#!http://video.ak.fbcdn.net/cfs-ak-ash4/v/593200/310/474690649225061_4690.mp4?oh=4a155f130aa54216fd0be7be1ab99b65&oe=4FF2B420&__gda__=1341305888_5bc57fd6cc27fa38d1a368aec7cfa075
> 
> My swimming dog


I can't get that link to work Davie, maybe I have to have you as a friend before I can see it???

I don't use Facebook, I'm registered so that I can see things that people send me links to and so my daughter can post piccies of Darcey for me to see.

On the subject of Darcey, Elise was telling me yesterday that she came home from work and Lee told her that Darcey could count! Of course Elise's response was "don't be daft, she's only 18 months old, she can barely talk never mind count" so the following conversation followed.

Lee: One
Darcey: Two
Lee: Three
Darcey: Two
Lee: Four
Darcey: Two
Lee: Five
Darcey: *SIX*
I loved it!! :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Blimey, I take a night off and the talk turns to nakedness :gasp::lol2: 




feorag said:


> Bloody right they would! :gasp:
> 
> What irritates me just as much are the immature girls who post a photo and say it's terrible, when patently they're all made up and look stunning, and then say they don't like having their photograph taken, but then proceed to constantly post photographs throughout the whole of the thread, like they need to hear the blokes telling them that they're gorgeous.
> I just find myself thinking - how sad! :lol2:


My high school, sixth form and to a certain extent some of my university lectures werre FULL of girls like this. I feel pity for them, they need to just go out and get a damn life and get past their own silly vanity/need for constant approval! Thankfully I escaped this fate and was instead a full member of the geek squad, woo!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> It is isn't it? I was once so irritated by one young thing who constantly does it, in the end I commented that surely if she thought that she wouldn't keep posting pictures for everyone to see!!
> 
> :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> I can't get that link to work Davie, maybe I have to have you as a friend before I can see it???
> 
> I don't use Facebook, I'm registered so that I can see things that people send me links to and so my daughter can post piccies of Darcey for me to see.
> 
> On the subject of Darcey, Elise was telling me yesterday that she came home from work and Lee told her that Darcey could count! Of course Elise's response was "don't be daft, she's only 18 months old, she can barely talk never mind count" so the following conversation followed.
> 
> Lee: One
> Darcey: Two
> Lee: Three
> Darcey: Two
> Lee: Four
> Darcey: Two
> Lee: Five
> Darcey: *SIX*
> I loved it!! :lol2:


bless her :rotfl:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> On the subject of Darcey, Elise was telling me yesterday that she came home from work and Lee told her that Darcey could count! Of course Elise's response was "don't be daft, she's only 18 months old, she can barely talk never mind count" so the following conversation followed.
> 
> Lee: One
> Darcey: Two
> Lee: Three
> Darcey: Two
> Lee: Four
> Darcey: Two
> Lee: Five
> Darcey: *SIX*
> I loved it!! :lol2:


 Awww that's so cute! She's almost there :lol2: I remember my dad trying to teach me how to tell the time, he got me my own kiddies wristwatch lol, it seemed to take forever as I remember being so damn confused by "time" and just not getting it for ages. But then one day it clicked, I think by that point my dad had considerably less hair than when we started though:lol2:


Oooo finally have a name for the wee Somali kitteh!! Eric has decided he will be called Atari, which seems to fit him quite well, I spent ages calling names at him and none seemed to fit...till this one haha! I've nicknamed him Fox though as he's looks like a teeny weeny fox :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Awww that's so cute! She's almost there :lol2: I remember my dad trying to teach me how to tell the time, he got me my own kiddies wristwatch lol, it seemed to take forever as I remember being so damn confused by "time" and just not getting it for ages. But then one day it clicked, I think by that point my dad had considerably less hair than when we started though:lol2:
> 
> 
> Oooo finally have a name for the wee Somali kitteh!! Eric has decided he will be called Atari, which seems to fit him quite well, I spent ages calling names at him and none seemed to fit...till this one haha! I've nicknamed him Fox though as he's looks like a teeny weeny fox :flrt:


I have a rat called Atari : victory:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> I have a rat called Atari : victory:


We blatantly have awesome taste in names!


----------



## feorag

I like Atari! :2thumb:

Atari is my favourite rat, apart from my 3 boys of course!


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> We blatantly have awesome taste in names!


yup  


feorag said:


> I like Atari! :2thumb:
> 
> Atari is my favourite rat, apart from my 3 boys of course!


He will be very pleased to hear that Eileen, he does enjoy his fan club 

He's actually not well atm, hes on septrin for a face abscess, im hoping it starts to go down soon


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor lad - he gets a lot of problems doesn't he? :sad:

BTW why isn't he in your siggie?

I'm off to the docs in a minute to get my blood pressure checked. I was at hospital yesterday and it was very high, so the doc told me to go and have it checked again at my docs.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor lad - he gets a lot of problems doesn't he? :sad:
> 
> BTW why isn't he in your siggie?
> 
> I'm off to the docs in a minute to get my blood pressure checked. I was at hospital yesterday and it was very high, so the doc told me to go and have it checked again at my docs.


he has had nothing but issues, im suprised he has made it to nearly two. I'm hoping its not a tooth root abscess they are nasty buggers. I had septrin anyway and know the rat dosages so im giving him a few days on that, if there is no change its off to the vet to see what they suggest. but im quite worried tbh 

my sig would be huge with 12 pics so it just ended up with the girls...atari is my avatar on fancy rats, someone drew a lovely cartoon for him


----------



## DavieB

Hopefully this one works.

Facebook Ive made it public










This was him before his swim all that water is from diving through and rolling about in grass

(just noticed the pork sword sorry folks)


----------



## herp_derp

My Cat looking a bit spazzy


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> he has had nothing but issues, im suprised he has made it to nearly two. I'm hoping its not a tooth root abscess they are nasty buggers. I had septrin anyway and know the rat dosages so im giving him a few days on that, if there is no change its off to the vet to see what they suggest. but im quite worried tbh
> 
> my sig would be huge with 12 pics so it just ended up with the girls...atari is my avatar on fancy rats, someone drew a lovely cartoon for him


Aww poor Atari, hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

herp_derp said:


> My Cat looking a bit spazzy
> 
> image


Haha awww is that it's tongue sticking out a little bit? Too cute!! Also just noticed you're in Barrow, I'm from Dalton!!


----------



## DavieB

20120703_064738.mp4 video by Davie_Bruce - Photobucket

Him diving about in the grass. I apologise for sounding like a phone sex pest but I have a cold...


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awww Yuri is so cute and bouncy!!! :flrt: how close to fully grown is he? (I have no idea how big this breed gets lol)


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Also pork sword and phone sex pest all in one day, you're providing plenty of entertainment for my childish filthy minded brain :lol2: :lol:


----------



## DavieB

Ventriloquist Training - YouTube

This video gives quite a good idea. I hope he gets to this size, cant see any reason why not he's 7 month atm imagine he has another 5 months growing to go. 

I'll avoid fuelling your filth mind for the rest of the day lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> Ventriloquist Training - YouTube
> 
> This video gives quite a good idea. I hope he gets to this size, cant see any reason why not he's 7 month atm imagine he has another 5 months growing to go.
> 
> I'll avoid fuelling your filth mind for the rest of the day lol


Wow they are like mini bears!!! :gasp:

Oh but my daily quota of filth hasn't been filled yet


----------



## DavieB

Yuri's dinner for the next few days!!! He got fish and chicken breast tonight. Ill give him a turkey leg tomorrow. He's so happy!


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Aww poor Atari, hope he is feeling better soon!


thanks hun 


DavieB said:


> image
> 
> Yuri's dinner for the next few days!!! He got fish and chicken breast tonight. Ill give him a turkey leg tomorrow. He's so happy!


lucky yuri


----------



## ami_j

DavieB said:


> image
> 
> Yuri's dinner for the next few days!!! He got fish and chicken breast tonight. Ill give him a turkey leg tomorrow. He's so happy!


if you have moved him to raw it might be worth getting him a freezer and getting it in bulk from landywoods, berriewoods or the like : victory:


----------



## DavieB

I'l do that eventually, I'll just buy by the week atm though. I expect that lot to do 3 or 4 days cost me just over a tenner.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> image
> 
> Yuri's dinner for the next few days!!! He got fish and chicken breast tonight. Ill give him a turkey leg tomorrow. He's so happy!


A nice selection there Davie. And wow you have tiny feet!


















I know, I know, the food is on a table & your feet are on the floor :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> he has had nothing but issues, im suprised he has made it to nearly two. I'm hoping its not a tooth root abscess they are nasty buggers. I had septrin anyway and know the rat dosages so im giving him a few days on that, if there is no change its off to the vet to see what they suggest. but im quite worried tbh
> 
> my sig would be huge with 12 pics so it just ended up with the girls...atari is my avatar on fancy rats, someone drew a lovely cartoon for him


Aha, i see! :2thumb:



DavieB said:


> Hopefully this one works.
> 
> Facebook Ive made it public


Yes, i saw that - he was really enjoying himself wasn't he, I was beginning to think he wasn't coming back out! That's actually brilliant exercise for him, because it isn't weight bearing and won't damage his bones, but will tire him out a lot more than the exercise he can have while he's still so young. :2thumb:


Zoo-Man said:


> A nice selection there Davie. And wow you have tiny feet!


:roll2: PMSL!!

I've been out all night at a Blue Cross meeting to be updated with what their plans are and all about the rebranding (change of logo etc)


















I know, I know, the food is on a table & your feet are on the floor :lol2:[/QUOTE]


----------



## DavieB

How was the meeting eileen? Worthwhile.

He spent so long in the water because he couldn't find the stick I'd thrown I for him lol


----------



## Shell195

My lurcher Polly is nearly 13 and hasnt been eating well(very slowly) and she has lost some weight. I booked her into the vets on Thursday morning but tonight she had a seizure so ended up at the emergency vets, they couldnt find anything wrong with her but gave her an antibiotic as her temperature was up slightly (I think that was just the car journey) shes back at the vets tomorrow for bloods


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> My lurcher Polly is nearly 13 and hasnt been eating well(very slowly) and she has lost some weight. I booked her into the vets on Thursday morning but tonight she had a seizure so ended up at the emergency vets, they couldnt find anything wrong with her but gave her an antibiotic as her temperature was up slightly (I think that was just the car journey) shes back at the vets tomorrow for bloods


Oh no


----------



## DavieB

Hope everything goes ok shell! Get well soon Polly


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh no, I hope Polly is ok and everything goes well!



My damn right ear has gone deaf again today (this happens every so often due to wax build up-I clean my ears regularly but it still happens, grr!), the nurse is yet again refusing to syringe my ear, despite the fact that it's been shown in the past this is the only thing that works. So I get into Uni this morning complaining to my supervisor that I can't hear a thing out of my right ear, he heads into his office, comes out producing a (packaged and sterile) 50ml syringe and tells me to do it myself. Absolute legend! :notworthy:


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear about Polly, I hope the bloods give you some relief or at least answers xx


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. I was going to go to the car boot sale today, but Linden phoned me earlier to say it was cancelled, so I'm just going through to Lindens for lunch.


DavieB said:


> How was the meeting eileen? Worthwhile.
> 
> He spent so long in the water because he couldn't find the stick I'd thrown I for him lol


Kind of worthwhile, it was just to update us on what they are doing about the bull breed problem and that they are lobbying and the DDA and more suggestions about what we can include in our talks and more Powerpoint presentations which are available. We got a new northern area manager, who lives in Bolton, but who covers from Manchester across to Lincoln and everywhere north and he's great at keeping in touch. What I've found as a volunteer for some of these organisations is that you join them and then you're on your own - totally and the only time you hear from them is if they get a request for a visit. That was what ssiped me off about Pets as Therapy. My 'controller' lived about 20 mile away and I only spoke to her once!! I did a 2 hour shift at PaH in Gateshead collecting (even though when I got there I was told it was in shifts of 2 people for 2 hours and there was already 2 people there when I got there and no tin for me to shake, so I stood basically like a lemon for 2 hours) but when I left I told her to let me know when they were doing it again and I never heard a thing every again. So I packed it in eventually. I do think when people are giving their time to promote your organisation, then the least the organisers can do is to show some sort of appreciation! :bash:

I did wonder about Yuri, because it did look like he was looking for something! I thought he was literally swimming for pleasure and was quite jealous! :lol: I nearly commented that Skye wouldn't swim like that for pleasure, he would have to have a ball thrown - now I feel better! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> My lurcher Polly is nearly 13 and hasnt been eating well(very slowly) and she has lost some weight. I booked her into the vets on Thursday morning but tonight she had a seizure so ended up at the emergency vets, they couldnt find anything wrong with her but gave her an antibiotic as her temperature was up slightly (I think that was just the car journey) shes back at the vets tomorrow for bloods


Fingers crossed she's OK!


----------



## Shell195

The receptionist told me I could pick Polly up after 5, when I got there I was told the vet wanted to see me  They brought Polly into the room and either side of her chest was shaved as the vet had removed 1 litre of fluid from each lung, she was also dripping urine. Iain told me he hadnt sent her bloods away as he was unsure what I would want to do with her other problems. I was furious and very upset that I wasnt rang while she was still sedated for her xrays as i wouldnt have let her wake up. The vet agreed with me her condition was terminal so I let the vet give her eternal sleep. 

Run free at the bridge Polly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh I'm so sorry Shell  Poor Polly, at least she is at peace now. Big hugs coming your way :grouphug:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> The receptionist told me I could pick Polly up after 5, when I got there I was told the vet wanted to see me  They brought Polly into the room and either side of her chest was shaved as the vet had removed 1 litre of fluid from each lung, she was also dripping urine. Iain told me he hadnt sent her bloods away as he was unsure what I would want to do with her other problems. I was furious and very upset that I wasnt rang while she was still sedated for her xrays as i wouldnt have let her wake up. The vet agreed with me her condition was terminal so I let the vet give her eternal sleep.
> 
> Run free at the bridge Polly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So sorry Shell *hug*
RIP Polly


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> The receptionist told me I could pick Polly up after 5, when I got there I was told the vet wanted to see me  They brought Polly into the room and either side of her chest was shaved as the vet had removed 1 litre of fluid from each lung, she was also dripping urine. Iain told me he hadnt sent her bloods away as he was unsure what I would want to do with her other problems. I was furious and very upset that I wasnt rang while she was still sedated for her xrays as i wouldnt have let her wake up. The vet agreed with me her condition was terminal so I let the vet give her eternal sleep.
> 
> Run free at the bridge Polly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'd have gone off it with the vet too, because I wouldn't have wanted her woken up, only to have to go back and have her euthanased. that's really not good! :bash:

Poor Polly. RIP pretty girl! :sad:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Shell195 said:


> The receptionist told me I could pick Polly up after 5, when I got there I was told the vet wanted to see me  They brought Polly into the room and either side of her chest was shaved as the vet had removed 1 litre of fluid from each lung, she was also dripping urine. Iain told me he hadnt sent her bloods away as he was unsure what I would want to do with her other problems. I was furious and very upset that I wasnt rang while she was still sedated for her xrays as i wouldnt have let her wake up. The vet agreed with me her condition was terminal so I let the vet give her eternal sleep.
> 
> Run free at the bridge Polly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So sorry to hear this. Hope you're ok.


----------



## DavieB

Shell, I'm so sorry 

RIP Poly.


----------



## Esarosa

So sorry Shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, Im so sorry to hear about Polly. Like you say, the vet should have rang you whilst Polly was under sedation. At least she is at peace now hun, free & at rest xxx


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! How are you feeling this morning, Shell? :sad:

It doesn't matter how many pets we own and how many we lose, it never gets any easier to deal with as they all have their place in our hearts.

I've got a day off today! :jump: As you can gather I'm really looking forward to it, I don't really like being out 4 days running, which never ceases to amaze me because until about 10-15 years ago I hated being in the house all day! If I had nowhere to go and nothing arranged I'd ring a friend and go for coffee - I never stayed a full day in my own house until 1981 when I first moved to Hampshire and had no choice, cos I didn't know anybody and didn't have a job so no money to go out! :lol:


----------



## Shell195

I feel kind of empty tbh  Ive lost to many to close together and still have some oldies left 
Im off today but Ive been cleaning and putting laundry away:bash:


----------



## Crownan

Hi Cat freaks 

You may have, or not, seen my post a few pages back about our Sphinx's having a proper fight over some redirected aggression. Well, they are still quite tense around each other and occasionally have a big hissing/wailing/whacking match, at which point they are split up either in seperate rooms or one goes in the cat box. 

We are keeping them split up while we are at work and letting them mingle in the evenings. They tend to tolerate each other ok, but if one gets the wide eyes or has a funny 5 mins then we have to make sure we keep them apart. They sleep fine together in our bed at night though.

We are thinking of sending one to a friends for a week to see if that might help, and then reintroduce them slowly, we don't really know what to do to be honest.

Any advice or opinions? 

Thanks.


----------



## Shell195

Crownan said:


> Hi Cat freaks
> 
> You may have, or not, seen my post a few pages back about our Sphinx's having a proper fight over some redirected aggression. Well, they are still quite tense around each other and occasionally have a big hissing/wailing/whacking match, at which point they are split up either in seperate rooms or one goes in the cat box.
> 
> We are keeping them split up while we are at work and letting them mingle in the evenings. They tend to tolerate each other ok, but if one gets the wide eyes or has a funny 5 mins then we have to make sure we keep them apart. They sleep fine together in our bed at night though.
> 
> We are thinking of sending one to a friends for a week to see if that might help, and then reintroduce them slowly, we don't really know what to do to be honest.
> 
> Any advice or opinions?
> 
> Thanks.


 
No I never saw it:blush:

Can we have more info please? How old are they and are they both spayed?

Thank god my 3 Sphnyx boys love each other:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I feel kind of empty tbh  Ive lost to many to close together and still have some oldies left
> Im off today but Ive been cleaning and putting laundry away:bash:


that's the problem isn't it. When you have a lot of animals and they're all young, you maybe have to deal with a loss every few years through accident or illness, but then when they get old, they come kinda thick and fast and it's heartbreak over and over again - very depressing imho!! I know it's not really compensation, but at least you have a newbie arriving soon who will need a lot of attention and care, so hopefully he will fill the hole that's in your heart at the minute! 

That's the way I would be looking at it - fill the hole they leave behind! They never replace, but they fill the space and that's what I've always done really.



Crownan said:


> Hi Cat freaks
> 
> You may have, or not, seen my post a few pages back about our Sphinx's having a proper fight over some redirected aggression. Well, they are still quite tense around each other and occasionally have a big hissing/wailing/whacking match, at which point they are split up either in seperate rooms or one goes in the cat box.
> 
> We are keeping them split up while we are at work and letting them mingle in the evenings. They tend to tolerate each other ok, but if one gets the wide eyes or has a funny 5 mins then we have to make sure we keep them apart. They sleep fine together in our bed at night though.
> 
> We are thinking of sending one to a friends for a week to see if that might help, and then reintroduce them slowly, we don't really know what to do to be honest.
> 
> Any advice or opinions?
> 
> Thanks.










*FREAKS?







:lol2:*
I saw the post and can't honestly remember if I answered! :blush: I think due to my lack of experience with Sphynx I might have left Shell to answer that one.

Just got this in an e-mail and had a little :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfJ7bxv2BJM


----------



## Crownan

Shell195 said:


> No I never saw it:blush:
> 
> Can we have more info please? How old are they and are they both spayed?
> 
> Thank god my 3 Sphnyx boys love each other:flrt:


Well they did used to love each other! They've been absolutely fine since last October until now 

Both spayed, one is about 1 year old and my GF had her from a kitten. The other one is approx 2.5-3 years old, we got her around October last year. They took about 2 weeks to get used to each other and have been fine since then. Until now, when I trod on one...


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> I feel kind of empty tbh  Ive lost to many to close together and still have some oldies left
> Im off today but Ive been cleaning and putting laundry away:bash:


It must be so hard for you, I've never lost pets in quick succession so can't imagine how you must be feeling, but you know we're all thinking of you and sending hugs your way  And as Eileen said at least Zak should be coming soon, hopefully he will help to alleviate a little of the pain.


----------



## Shell195

Crownan said:


> Well they did used to love each other! They've been absolutely fine since last October until now
> 
> Both spayed, one is about 1 year old and my GF had her from a kitten. The other one is approx 2.5-3 years old, we got her around October last year. They took about 2 weeks to get used to each other and have been fine since then. Until now, when I trod on one...


 
I think female cats can be very tempermental. I would get yourself a water pistol and the minute they start to fall out blast them with it. Imo sending one away wont work as you will just have to start introductions all over again, you could also try a Feliway or Adaptil plug in diffuser to see if that helps


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> that's the problem isn't it. When you have a lot of animals and they're all young, you maybe have to deal with a loss every few years through accident or illness, but then when they get old, they come kinda thick and fast and it's heartbreak over and over again - very depressing imho!! I know it's not really compensation, but at least you have a newbie arriving soon who will need a lot of attention and care, so hopefully he will fill the hole that's in your heart at the minute!
> 
> That's the way I would be looking at it - fill the hole they leave behind! They never replace, but they fill the space and that's what I've always done really.
> 
> image *FREAKS? image :lol2:*
> I saw the post and can't honestly remember if I answered! :blush: I think due to my lack of experience with Sphynx I might have left Shell to answer that one.
> 
> Just got this in an e-mail and had a little :lol:
> 
> shoulda been a superbowl commercial - YouTube


 
I totally agree Eileen, Zak needs to hurry home.
Feel free to comment on the Sphynx problem as Ive only ever had males and they arent in the least tempermental



Serenity's_Fall said:


> It must be so hard for you, I've never lost pets in quick succession so can't imagine how you must be feeling, but you know we're all thinking of you and sending hugs your way  And as Eileen said at least Zak should be coming soon, hopefully he will help to alleviate a little of the pain.


 
Its awful and what makes it worse is some people seem to think that just because I have lots of others that the one that has gone wont be missed:bash:


----------



## feorag

I have to agree with Shell that sending one away is definitely not the answer, as you may have a tougher time introducing them back together than you'll have working with them now.

I agree females are tougher going than males! :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> I totally agree Eileen, Zak needs to hurry home.
> Feel free to comment on the Sphynx problem as Ive only ever had males and they arent in the least tempermental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its awful and what makes it worse is some people seem to think that just because I have lots of others that the one that has gone wont be missed:bash:


Oh dear, some people just don't get it do they? I lost my first dog well over 15 years ago now and have had many pets since then, but I still miss her to pieces and she'll always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I totally agree Eileen, Zak needs to hurry home.
> Feel free to comment on the Sphynx problem as Ive only ever had males and they arent in the least tempermental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its awful and what makes it worse is some people seem to think that just because I have lots of others that the one that has gone wont be missed:bash:


Did it again! :roll: We both cross-posted at exactly the same time, so I've just seen this.

I've had males and females, but I've never had a cat fight in my household, I've had bullies and cats who don't get on and of course the 'terrible twins' who hate each other, but none of them have ever had a fight, even when they've been upskittled, so I'm a bit out of my depth here too! :sad:

People like that just don't understand - I hate people who make trite remarks like that usually out of ignorance!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

A little bit of cuteness for everyone, video of Howl and Atari this afternoon, they seem to be getting on so well already! 

Atari and Howl :: VE_20120705_053200.mp4 video by x_firefly5_x - Photobucket


----------



## Kare

I am devastated for you Shell, especially the way it happened.

I wonder if people say that you will miss one less because you have many others would say the same about that 19 kids and counting woman and her miscarriage? :bash:

They just do not understand that they are individuals. Whether you have 2 or 20, that individual place in your heart is the same size and currently damaged.


----------



## Shell195

Kare said:


> I am devastated for you Shell, especially the way it happened.
> 
> I wonder if people say that you will miss one less because you have many others would say the same about that 19 kids and counting woman and her miscarriage? :bash:
> 
> They just do not understand that they are individuals. Whether you have 2 or 20, that individual place in your heart is the same size and currently damaged.


 
Thats what really hurts, my trusted vet let us both down:bash:


----------



## feorag

I would agree with that. Knowing you and knowing the state of the dog, it just doesn't make sense why he would bring him out of the anaesthetic without telling you what he'd found first. :bash:

Becca they look like they're getting on like a house on fire! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Shell195 said:


> Its awful and what makes it worse is some people seem to think that just because I have lots of others that the one that has gone wont be missed:bash:


there's nothing worse than having a none animal person try to tell you 'it was just a dog' and every individual pet has an individual part in our hearts, just because we might have more pets doesnt make losing one of them any easier. I'm so completely lost without my dog, yet i have a house full of bloody cats doing my head in. doesnt make it any easier though  i feel for you


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im sure you let the vet know how you felt Shell, & quite right too! 

We were training tonight, & in the match, Roxy was placed 2nd in a class of 8 by the judge, beating her brother who was placed 4th :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so sorry, Shell *big hugs*


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> We were training tonight, & in the match, Roxy was placed 2nd in a class of 8 by the judge, beating her brother who was placed 4th :2thumb:


That's excellent Colin! :2thumb:

I've got another day off today :jump: Got nothing to do so I'm going to do some jewellery after I've finished on the computer.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jesus, HMRC are a joke!!! Both me & Clark have recieved letters saying we owe over £600. We have also recieved letters from a debt collection agency regarding this money. However, what seems to have slipped from HMRC's memory is the fact that this debt (from when we had the pet shop) has been added to a debt that we are already paying off in installments to HMRC. Im trying to phone the prats (on an 0845 number) but am waiting forever & aday to speak to an advisor! It doesn't instill a sense of faith in the people who deal with our taxes does it? :devil:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Im sure you let the vet know how you felt Shell, & quite right too!
> 
> We were training tonight, & in the match, Roxy was placed 2nd in a class of 8 by the judge, beating her brother who was placed 4th :2thumb:


That's brilliant, go Roxy! 


haha they are getting on a little too well Eileen, teaching each other bad tricks lol!

I am absolutely fuming today, got an email back in reply to my complaint about the pet shop and basically got told by the guy he had visited the shop on the same day as me and that nothing was amiss...so basically I'm either imagining it or lying :devil: I'm just speechless and so angry that the council has taken this attitude!! Argh!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Jesus, HMRC are a joke!!! Both me & Clark have recieved letters saying we owe over £600. We have also recieved letters from a debt collection agency regarding this money. However, what seems to have slipped from HMRC's memory is the fact that this debt (from when we had the pet shop) has been added to a debt that we are already paying off in installments to HMRC. Im trying to phone the prats (on an 0845 number) but am waiting forever & aday to speak to an advisor! It doesn't instill a sense of faith in the people who deal with our taxes does it? :devil:


They are utter fools,I lost faith in them a looong time ago! Hope you get thru to them soon!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Serenity's_Fall said:


> That's brilliant, go Roxy!
> 
> 
> haha they are getting on a little too well Eileen, teaching each other bad tricks lol!
> 
> I am absolutely fuming today, got an email back in reply to my complaint about the pet shop and basically got told by the guy he had visited the shop on the same day as me and that nothing was amiss...so basically I'm either imagining it or lying :devil: I'm just speechless and so angry that the council has taken this attitude!! Argh!!


Its scary really. Im sure these pillocks who license pet shops don't actually know sod-all about animal care apart from what they've read in prat school. The council man who licensed our pet shop visited our house as someone reported us for having Marmosets. The guy came & told us we needed a license to keep them. I told him we certainly didn't, & if we wanted to keep Tamarins or Squirrel Monkeys, we could also do so without any license. He said he would go & look into it, & be back to sort us out. It was funny seeing him return with his tail between his legs. 



Serenity's_Fall said:


> They are utter fools,I lost faith in them a looong time ago! Hope you get thru to them soon!


I finally got through on the phone. I was told that the £600+ is not what was added onto our other debt, but it is what we owe for not completing tax returns from the year 08/09 & 09/10. Great, so its taken 3 years to tell us that. Let me just put my magic money-making pan on the stove! :devil:


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I am absolutely fuming today, got an email back in reply to my complaint about the pet shop and basically got told by the guy he had visited the shop on the same day as me and that nothing was amiss...so basically I'm either imagining it or lying :devil: I'm just speechless and so angry that the council has taken this attitude!! Argh!!


Can you not ask for an appointment to see the guy to find out what he considers is adequate care for an animal? :bash:



Zoo-Man said:


> I finally got through on the phone. I was told that the £600+ is not what was added onto our other debt, but it is what we owe for not completing tax returns from the year 08/09 & 09/10. Great, so its taken 3 years to tell us that. Let me just put my magic money-making pan on the stove! :devil:


Unbelievable is what I say! :bash:


----------



## kemist

Zoo-Man said:


> I finally got through on the phone. I was told that the £600+ is not what was added onto our other debt, but it is what we owe for not completing tax returns from the year 08/09 & 09/10. Great, so its taken 3 years to tell us that. Let me just put my magic money-making pan on the stove! :devil:


Try not to panic last year i got a letter from them saying I owed £1100+ I rang them up and several phone calls and letters later it turned out to be valid. They said I had 7 days to pay it before i was taken to court so I told them to send me the court date! Needless to say standing my ground was right it turned out to be my ex employers fault, The end result was it was reduced by 200 quid it wasn't the right amount after all and it was negotiated to be paid over 3 years.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

my lou-lou has gone missing  i havent seen him in three days now, getting worried!


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - I hope he's just out enjoying himself! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

kemist said:


> Try not to panic last year i got a letter from them saying I owed £1100+ I rang them up and several phone calls and letters later it turned out to be valid. They said I had 7 days to pay it before i was taken to court so I told them to send me the court date! Needless to say standing my ground was right it turned out to be my ex employers fault, The end result was it was reduced by 200 quid it wasn't the right amount after all and it was negotiated to be paid over 3 years.


We dug out all our letters from HMRC, & we are right, the £600 HAS been added onto our other debt. It says on the debt breakdown "£100 late return fee" & there are 6 of them, so :Na_Na_Na_Na: to the morons at Her Majesty's A-Holes!!! So we will now have to send them a copy of this letter to show them they are wrong.


----------



## feorag

Makes you wonder how many people believe them and pay up doesn't it???


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Makes you wonder how many people believe them and pay up doesn't it???


I know, its bloody ridiculous! They really should get their act together, as not only is it stressful to get a letter from them saying you must pay x amount now, but it is just outright unprofessional & they should be made to reduce the debt by way of apology for stress caused. :bash:


----------



## feorag

Where is everybody? :gasp: Hope you are all out and about enjoying yourself. I've just got back from the gem and rock fair at Gosforth Park, 10 minutes from here, for my yearly visit and spending spree! :2thumb:


----------



## Christie_ZXR

My council are good at debt cock ups, not so drastic, but quite funny.

End of last council tax payments I got the "red" letter saying I'd underpaid. "Court action if you don't pay up etc etc" Bit worrying...so what was my enormous underpayment? 

Tuppence. Yep. 2p. 

And it cost them how much to send me the letter to tell me so? I had half a mind to stick a 5 pence piece in an envelope, mail it off to the council offices and demand change posted back!!!

I'm sorely tempted to deliberately underpay by 1p this year and see if I get another letter!! If I do, they're so getting a cheque!!


----------



## feorag

I'd have sent them the 2p in an envelope and not put any postage on it at all so they would have to pay the £1 fee and the postage to get it!!!

Silly buggers! :bash:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Where is everybody? :gasp: Hope you are all out and about enjoying yourself. I've just got back from the gem and rock fair at Gosforth Park, 10 minutes from here, for my yearly visit and spending spree! :2thumb:


I've just got back from the parents in Staffordshire, driving back on a stomach full to the brim with chinese wasn't the best idea, was so sleepy the entire way!

Oooo what did you buy?


----------



## Zoo-Man

We have been to Goosenargh & Longridge Agricultural Show today. The sun actually came out & shone bright. We met up with the majority of the rest of Fylde Kennel Association's committee, supported our secretary Kerry's daughter in her first Junior Handling class, & we even took Indy to see her aunty Dorothy, who owns the stud dog she will eventually be mated by when she decides to come into season.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Ooo I love agricultural shows, haven't been to one since leaving cumbria though, shame on me!!

Are you and the lovely little Amber and Spike still attending the open day at Woodlands tomorrow? I shall be there and have even roped in a few friends to come along too, hee hee excited! :mf_dribble:I probably should try and get to sleep soon seen as I'm driving...but I've just got back and now the cats are all hyper and want to play :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Ooo I love agricultural shows, haven't been to one since leaving cumbria though, shame on me!!
> 
> Are you and the lovely little Amber and Spike still attending the open day at Woodlands tomorrow? I shall be there and have even roped in a few friends to come along too, hee hee excited! :mf_dribble:I probably should try and get to sleep soon seen as I'm driving...but I've just got back and now the cats are all hyper and want to play :lol2:


Oh yes, we are going. I've just printed off fact sheets & competition forms. :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, we are going. I've just printed off fact sheets & competition forms. :2thumb:


Yay I shall pop over and say hello at some point and get all girly and cooery over your meerkats lol Oooo competition?! Do we get the chance to win a cuddly toy meerkat?! (I will be severely disappointed by any other potential prize lol)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Yay I shall pop over and say hello at some point and get all girly and cooery over your meerkats lol Oooo competition?! Do we get the chance to win a cuddly toy meerkat?! (I will be severely disappointed by any other potential prize lol)


Its a Guess How Many Giant Mealworms Are In The Jar competition, lol, & you can win a Wheres Wally style Wheres The Meerkat book. :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Its a Guess How Many Giant Mealworms Are In The Jar competition, lol, & you can win a Wheres Wally style Wheres The Meerkat book. :lol2:


Oh disappointed :lol2::lol2: But I shall nonetheless indulge my inner competitive side and do my damndest to guess how many giant mealies there are lol. I see myself reverting into a child tomorrow :lol:

right I better get some sleep now otherwise you'll be meeting zombie becca tomorrow! Night all!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh disappointed :lol2::lol2: But I shall nonetheless indulge my inner competitive side and do my damndest to guess how many giant mealies there are lol. I see myself reverting into a child tomorrow :lol:
> 
> right I better get some sleep now otherwise you'll be meeting zombie becca tomorrow! Night all!!


Ok, look forward to meeting you tomorrow (well today!) lol


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - well afternoon really!! :lol:

I guess you north-westerners will all be at Shell's open day :sad:.


Wish I could have come along too!


Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oooo what did you buy?


I didn't buy that much really, although I spent nearly £30! :gasp: Having said that I spent more than that last year and most of the stuff is still in the bag I brought it home in :blush:

Mainly I bought some 'findings' like toggle clasps, lobster clasps, jump rings etc. I bought a small piece of amathyst geode - I loves amethysts!! Some lovely shells beads that I envisage doing a sort of 'sharks teeth' type necklace with and a string of pink/white threaded large oval agate stones for a necklace. I love agate too! :blush:



Zoo-Man said:


> We have been to Goosenargh & Longridge Agricultural Show today. The sun actually came out & shone bright. We met up with the majority of the rest of Fylde Kennel Association's committee, supported our secretary Kerry's daughter in her first Junior Handling class, & we even took Indy to see her aunty Dorothy, who owns the stud dog she will eventually be mated by when she decides to come into season.


So glad you got a good day yesterday Colin. The weather was very odd, because Edinburgh and right down to the borders had heavy rain and floods all day and yet we got no rain and we're only 50+ miles from the border. Silverstone got torrential rain and Wimbledon didn't! Very strange.


----------



## Esarosa

Just a quick update as being naughty and using phone in hospital...Arya Denise was born at approximately 9am this morning, following 32 hours of back to back Labour. They didn't think I was very far in and then I gave birth in the bath tub...so bit of a shock. We're over the moon and she's beautiful


----------



## ami_j

Esarosa said:


> Just a quick update as being naughty and using phone in hospital...Arya Denise was born at approximately 9am this morning, following 32 hours of back to back Labour. They didn't think I was very far in and then I gave birth in the bath tub...so bit of a shock. We're over the moon and she's beautiful


congratulations :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Just a quick update as being naughty and using phone in hospital...Arya Denise was born at approximately 9am this morning, following 32 hours of back to back Labour. They didn't think I was very far in and then I gave birth in the bath tub...so bit of a shock. We're over the moon and she's beautiful


Huge congrats, Katie!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Just a quick update as being naughty and using phone in hospital...Arya Denise was born at approximately 9am this morning, following 32 hours of back to back Labour. They didn't think I was very far in and then I gave birth in the bath tub...so bit of a shock. We're over the moon and she's beautiful


Congratulations Katie, well done you! And welcome to Arya Denise! :2thumb:

Back to back labour is horrendously painful - that happened to me with Elise! :gasp:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hi all, sorry not been around much, we are getting ready to move this month so I have only been checking in for 5 mins a day, I just wanted to update you all on our newest arrival, he is by far not the best conditioned iggy I have ever set eyes on but he is beautiful to me and has a right personality, he is however having some massive issues with eating the right foods etc at the minute, he looks so confused at flowers and leaves  he also has a few battle scars around his body and mainly his head, I have no idea what has happned and neither do his last owners who had him for a year.

He has no sense of direction or co-ordination and quite literally runs full force into doors and walls  

Hope you like him, despite his poor condition I think he is still beautiful and just looks like a big old battle scared dragon.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/868097-our-new-resident-iguana-nice.html

The plus side is he is so full of character, no aggresion and will happily climb onto you and sit on you, but yo have to approach him slowly, he does not like fast movements otherwise he does dart away, he is scared of his own shadow x

Hope your all well too.


----------



## feorag

Even with all his problems, I think he's gorgeous! :flrt: Sounds like a right personality too! :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Esarosa said:


> Just a quick update as being naughty and using phone in hospital...Arya Denise was born at approximately 9am this morning, following 32 hours of back to back Labour. They didn't think I was very far in and then I gave birth in the bath tub...so bit of a shock. We're over the moon and she's beautiful


Congratulations!!! And welcome into this crazy world little Arya!! Saw the pic on facebook she looks absolutely beautiful, you must both be so proud!!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Just (finally) got back home, spent the earlier part of the day at the open day at Woodlands, was awesome to meet you Shell and Colin!!! Haha I'll be less shy next time I promise lol! Omg Amber and Spike are so damn cute, could have sat there cuddling them all day long!! Heehee I got my facepainted at last! Although we went for sunday roast at a pub when we got back to Liverpool and although facepainting seemed a good idea while at the open day, I got a lot of stares when I walked into the pub with a bright blue cat face :lol2::lol2:

I got the next best thing top a cuddly meerkat too, bought a cuddly ferret from across the way which is now living in my car


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Wish I could have come along too!I didn't buy that much really, although I spent nearly £30! :gasp: Having said that I spent more than that last year and most of the stuff is still in the bag I brought it home in :blush:
> 
> Mainly I bought some 'findings' like toggle clasps, lobster clasps, jump rings etc. I bought a small piece of amathyst geode - I loves amethysts!! Some lovely shells beads that I envisage doing a sort of 'sharks teeth' type necklace with and a string of pink/white threaded large oval agate stones for a necklace. I love agate too! :blush:


Shame you couldn't come along too, would have been nice to meet you in person too!  Oooo I love amethyst too, probably one of my favourites after obsidian. I wish we had gem/rock type fairs closer to here, would love to go to one of those and splurge some money lol. Probably is some, maybe I'm just not looking hard enough :blush: Ooo shell beads, are they like snail shell shaped or those scallop type shell shapes?


----------



## feorag

One string are shaped like teeth and one lot are uneven squares with the holes from corner to corner and I plan to thread them kind of alternately with black glass beads. The shells are black but they have more of a purple look. Very hard to describe what I'm trying to do, but if it looks OK I'll put it on here.

Glad you enjoyed Shell's open day - if it had been just a little bit nearer I would have come and enjoyed it - AND I would have painted your face! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Katie, congratulations on the lovely new arrival! x

Shaun, I saw the pics of your new arrival on Facebook & I agree with Eileen, he may not be the prettiest of Iggys but he certainly looks like a character.

Becca, it was nice to meet you too. I didn't even introduce my other half Clark to you did I? :blush:

The Meerkats had a busy day, with plenty of people coming to see them. Thank god I only heard one person say "simples". I told Shell I would beat anyone who said it with a large stick :lol2:. I answered lots of questions from the public, all of which were sensible & made good conversation.


----------



## Shell195

We made £1,031 ish at the open day which was great. The weather was beautiful for a change and it was nice to meet Becca, Howls mum.
Many thanks to Colin and Clark for bringing the Meerkats and to Ditta for bringing Baby Dice(who wasnt impressed at all:lol2 Im shattered so bedtime for me x


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> One string are shaped like teeth and one lot are uneven squares with the holes from corner to corner and I plan to thread them kind of alternately with black glass beads. The shells are black but they have more of a purple look. Very hard to describe what I'm trying to do, but if it looks OK I'll put it on here.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed Shell's open day - if it had been just a little bit nearer I would have come and enjoyed it - AND I would have painted your face! :lol2:


Ooo well the beads sound very pretty!  Haha when we eventually meet in person I'll look forward to you painting my face :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Katie, congratulations on the lovely new arrival! x
> 
> Shaun, I saw the pics of your new arrival on Facebook & I agree with Eileen, he may not be the prettiest of Iggys but he certainly looks like a character.
> 
> Becca, it was nice to meet you too. I didn't even introduce my other half Clark to you did I? :blush:
> 
> The Meerkats had a busy day, with plenty of people coming to see them. Thank god I only heard one person say "simples". I told Shell I would beat anyone who said it with a large stick :lol2:. I answered lots of questions from the public, all of which were sensible & made good conversation.


No you didn't Colin, tut tut!! I'll make sure you remember next time! :lol2: Only one? I thought there would have been more people coming out with "simples" haha, I hope you beat them good lol



Shell195 said:


> We made £1,031 ish at the open day which was great. The weather was beautiful for a change and it was nice to meet Becca, Howls mum.
> Many thanks to Colin and Clark for bringing the Meerkats and to Ditta for bringing Baby Dice(who wasnt impressed at all:lol2 Im shattered so bedtime for me x


Wow, that's great you got so much money!  Aww Baby Dice was so cute!! I think she was getting rather offended at so many people calling her fat though bless her! :lol:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - dashing this morning as I'm at the Sanctuary. We have 90 children coming and it's ssiping down! :gasp:

Brilliant result Shell!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

:gasp: 90 children?! And rain to boot, good luck lol!! The heavens haven't yet opened here, looks pretty grim though!


----------



## Shell195

Thank god its not raining here again at the minute.
I was so tired after yesterday so god help me at the big one in September when our target is £10,000:gasp:
Im hoping Sophie will bring Zak to the Open day :flrt:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh it would be lovely to meet Zak at the next open day!! Can give him lots of fuss and cuddles :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Well today actually went very well, considering these were all young children from 5 through to 9. We split them into 4 groups and did 4 talks, Barn Owl, hedgehog, fox and snake. The foxes were the most difficult because of the weather. Sam is usually brilliant at coming out to see people and on a 'normal' both boys are always out on their raised corner beds, so everyone gets to see them. Even when Kim went in, Spike just said "no thanks" and Sam was a bit half-hearted. Star, Zeus and the hedgehog were their usual professional selves. :lol2:

In the afternoon we did our usual split - 1 group did the treasure trail, one group fed and then they swapped and the eldest did a wildlife quiz with Kim and I here they had to identify skulls, poo :gasp:, tracks and put 6 animals in the order of how fast they can run and that went very well too.

So I think a very good structured day with fun and learning combined. :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi to every hope you are all okay and doing well. I am stillnot right myself and dont think I will be for a while yet buI am taking each day as it comes and trying to get through to certain peopel that I amnot well enough mentally to take on their problems anymore even though it seems to be falling on deaf ears. THats family for you I suppose.
I also want to give Eileen a huge thank you for giving me a good talking to and helping me to see things straight. I dont think I would be where I am right now if it hadn't been for you and I truly appreciate it. SO Thank you so much Eileen for everyhting. 
I will keep popping in when i feel up to it and so will speak to you all soon.


----------



## feorag

Honestly Sammy if people are not listening to you telling them that you don't want to hear their problems, then you really have to just tell them to shut up!!

And you're welcome, as long as what I said got through to you and my bluntness didn't offend, then I'm happy! :2thumb:

One day at a time and hopefully eventually you'll get to the end of that tunnel!


----------



## sammy1969

Oh no hun your bluntness was just what I needed as pussy footing around wasnt woking thats for sure. And you will pleased to hear i have cut off one person who wasnt listening to me being polite and I can honestly say it felt good.
I am due to go away for a fortnight at the end of July and to be honest I am really looking forward to it as i will just be me G;lyn and his mum and brother when they come over which i think will give me the real break I need to recoup and become more like my old self but ne day at a time is my mantra right now and it will be for a while yet


----------



## BigHomer

I fit perfectly into this tiny box. I feel completely comfortable and I am absolutely not squashed. I could sit in here all day... 








He jumped out as soon as i looked away. :lol2: He spent ages trying to fit himself in it while chattering away to himself until he broke the box and sat like that.


----------



## feorag

That's one of the reasons why I love cats - their total optimism that they can get into the smallest box they can find and will *not* admit defeat until they're in it - of course then it's often not a box at all, it's a piece of almost flat cardboard! :roll2:

I'm starting to get excited cos Iain, Shirley & Ellie arrive on Friday on their way back home from Spain and Ellie is staying for a week. :jump: Then Elise and Darcey arrive on Tuesday afternoon and they're staying for a week! :jump: :jump:

And then I'll be totally cream crackered and probably have to take to my bed for a week! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Woohoo holidays booked. Pars sands from 20th July!


----------



## feorag

Is that down in Cornwall, where you were talking about going?


----------



## DavieB

Yer. Lets hope the weather clears up! lol. Its the one Kare recommended. A guy in my work was there a couple of ears ago too and recommends it highly. Looks rea nice


----------



## Kare

Excellent, hope we get to meet when you are so <relatively> close.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Oh no hun your bluntness was just what I needed as pussy footing around wasnt woking thats for sure. And you will pleased to hear i have cut off one person who wasnt listening to me being polite and I can honestly say it felt good.
> I am due to go away for a fortnight at the end of July and to be honest I am really looking forward to it as i will just be me G;lyn and his mum and brother when they come over which i think will give me the real break I need to recoup and become more like my old self but ne day at a time is my mantra right now and it will be for a while yet


Good to see you pop back on here Sam, not the same without you! Ooo bet you can't wait to get away for a bit, will be a nice break! Hopefully the weather will be nice for you. As you say, just take it one day at a time and you know we are all here when you need us 




DavieB said:


> Woohoo holidays booked. Pars sands from 20th July!


Ooo where's that? Hopefully somewhere with some sun for you!

Edit: Ignore that lol just seen Eileen and yours post after I posted mine. Hopefully Cornwall is nice and sunny when you go down!


----------



## ami_j

anyone here a gardener/interested in plants? i want to bury Quinn in a bug plant pot and plant something over it. needs to be hardy and not to expensive...doesnt have to be pretty, he wasnt so much pretty but he was great and tough and stuff


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> anyone here a gardener/interested in plants? i want to bury Quinn in a bug plant pot and plant something over it. needs to be hardy and not to expensive...doesnt have to be pretty, he wasnt so much pretty but he was great and tough and stuff


Sorry to hear of Quinn's passing hun. How about a dwarf Buddleja? They are still relatively new on the market, but they are great in a decent-sized pation pot, they come in 3 different colours, & are hardy. They grow cones of small flowers that attract butterflies & bees, which of course need our help too. I have 2 dwarf Buddleja in pots at either side of our front door, just starting to flower. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry to hear of Quinn's passing hun. How about a dwarf Buddleja? They are still relatively new on the market, but they are great in a decent-sized pation pot, they come in 3 different colours, & are hardy. They grow cones of small flowers that attract butterflies & bees, which of course need our help too. I have 2 dwarf Buddleja in pots at either side of our front door, just starting to flower. :2thumb:


that sounds nice, i will look into them


----------



## feorag

Sounds like a good choice, Colin! :2thumb:

I have a lovely plant over Sorcha. She's buried on the wall that splits the garden. It's low growing, almost trailing, small very pretty dark blue flowers with a white/pale blue kind a line on the centre of each flower so it looks kinda like a star! It's doing very well and, like Sorcha, it's incredibly pretty, but I can't remember what it's called! :blush:


----------



## DavieB

Kare said:


> Excellent, hope we get to meet when you are so <relatively> close.


Be honest do you want to meet me or Yuri lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

The buddlea are really nice, we have some in the garden up in cumbria and there are always butterflies on them, so pretty!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh Shell before I forget again, I have one of those Katkabin indoor/outdoor cat house/bed things like this:

Outdoor Plastic Cat House by KatKabin | Pets at Home

But I can't use it as my cats seem to think it is a litter tray and just kept sh**ing in it :devil: I've fully cleaned it out but wondered if maybe the sanctuary could make any use of it? It's in pretty much almost new condition, just missing the cushion thing from the inside.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. I'm meeting Anyday Anne for lunch today - she was away the same time as me Turkey, but she just got home on Sunday morning - oh to have money!!! :lol2:

Kim's just rang me this morning to say she's had an academy on from Easington this morning to say they have a day trip booked to the Great Yorkshire Show tomorrow, but it's been cancelled, so can they come to us! It's frightening how many summer things have had to be cancelled because of the weather!

It's Burgham horse trials this weekend and a lot of the Olympic riders were coming because so many events have been cancelled for them that they're now getting desperate in the build up to the olympics and there's another show jumping event gone! It's typical isn't it that the first Olympics in absolutely years where our horses don't have to travel thousands on miles and don't have to acclimatise to temperatures and altitudes and they can't get the events because of the weather.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I had another arguement with the oh last night. I'm quite upset about it just now. I've fallen for a stray dog and although i haven't weighed up the pros and cons on keeping him, i wanted to 'borrow' him to have him assessed before he was rehomed and luke was quite nasty about 'not putting up with any more strays' 

So im a bit down right now.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear - that's tough! Very difficult when you can't agree about something like this. What was his reasoning for refusing??


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

That we have too many pets and the cats drive him crazy. I have no idea how things have suddenly changed. He was always fine with me bringing home dogs providing they were short termers! 

In the first text I sent him I said 'any chance I can talk you into letting me borrow this rotty' and his reply was quite nasty. I never said anything about keeping him. I really just wanted to assess how he is with the cats, he mentioned the kittens so I figured I would wait til they had gone before trying him and he just totally bit my head off.

I don't know if its getting to me because I'm really tired or if hes just being nasty.

I think its harder on me because its a male rottie. I miss dex so much i just thought he could fill a void til this pup arrives.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh no, sorry to hear about the disagreement! Been there and got the t shirt with my OH quite a few times now  Is there anything happened maybe at work or something happened with a friend/family or something that may be stressing him and causing him to react in this way maybe? Just seems to me if as you said he has been fine with the short termers previous to this that something else may be at play and causing this reaction?? The workings of men minds do have me at a loss sometimes! I do hope you can work it out though, never nice having disagreements


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear about the disagreement! Been there and got the t shirt with my OH quite a few times now  Is there anything happened maybe at work or something happened with a friend/family or something that may be stressing him and causing him to react in this way maybe? Just seems to me if as you said he has been fine with the short termers previous to this that something else may be at play and causing this reaction?? The workings of men minds do have me at a loss sometimes! I do hope you can work it out though, never nice having disagreements


i honestly do not know. i'm trying not to fight about it because i know that with me being so tired i'm more irritable than usual but i have no idea why he might be like that. he hasnt been working more than usual and hasnt said anything other than his work is like its usual.

maybe the kittens are whats stressing him out, i can see how difficult it must be watching ME do all the cleaning, feeding, chasing around etc And also not to forget the amount of times 'I' get up through the night to chuck out or let in Louie because he's on the wrong side of the door... yeah maybe thats it! :bash:

i dunno... he does absolutely sweet bugger all with any of MY pets... i can't see why he's suddenly taken the hump with them. He never has anything to do with any of them!


----------



## Shell195

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh Shell before I forget again, I have one of those Katkabin indoor/outdoor cat house/bed things like this:
> 
> Outdoor Plastic Cat House by KatKabin | Pets at Home
> 
> But I can't use it as my cats seem to think it is a litter tray and just kept sh**ing in it :devil: I've fully cleaned it out but wondered if maybe the sanctuary could make any use of it? It's in pretty much almost new condition, just missing the cushion thing from the inside.


Yes please these kind of things come in very handy:no1:



feorag said:


> Morning everyone. I'm meeting Anyday Anne for lunch today - she was away the same time as me Turkey, but she just got home on Sunday morning - oh to have money!!! :lol2:
> 
> Kim's just rang me this morning to say she's had an academy on from Easington this morning to say they have a day trip booked to the Great Yorkshire Show tomorrow, but it's been cancelled, so can they come to us! It's frightening how many summer things have had to be cancelled because of the weather!
> 
> It's Burgham horse trials this weekend and a lot of the Olympic riders were coming because so many events have been cancelled for them that they're now getting desperate in the build up to the olympics and there's another show jumping event gone! It's typical isn't it that the first Olympics in absolutely years where our horses don't have to travel thousands on miles and don't have to acclimatise to temperatures and altitudes and they can't get the events because of the weather.


It is very annoying, this weather seems to have caused total chaos in a lot of ways:bash:



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I had another arguement with the oh last night. I'm quite upset about it just now. I've fallen for a stray dog and although i haven't weighed up the pros and cons on keeping him, i wanted to 'borrow' him to have him assessed before he was rehomed and luke was quite nasty about 'not putting up with any more strays'
> 
> So im a bit down right now.


Maybe hes just having a bad day!! Im very lucky that Steve would say yes to anything I wanted(its me who now has to say no:lol2 When I mentioned Zak to him he said "Im surprised you havent said you will have him", I didnt need telling twice


----------



## feorag

YOur Steve is the exception to the rule, though, I think Shell!

My Barry is good, but he keeps me 'sensible' otherwise I know I'd probably have more.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

usually he acts as the voice that should be in my head telling me why i shouldnt do something, he's never been nasty about it.

im just trying to ignore it for now... maybe once the kittens have gone to their new homes i'll think about it again... he just doesnt see things the way i do. i'm lost without a dog but he see's a house full of animals...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Me & Clark argue regularly about animals :lol2: The latest one is that our friend has hatched baby Rough Green Snakes, which are my favourite species of snake, & of course I would love one, but Clark says no. :devil:


----------



## feorag

Barry and I don't argue - 

I ask - 

he says "no" - 

I sulk! 

Then sometimes I get my own way! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning all - I'm off in a minute to the sanctuary to deal with 52 14 year olds! :gasp: Pray for me! :lol2:
Then I'm at the nurse for the follow up on this bloody blood pressure business. 

Then I'm meeting Linden for coffee and then home.

Iain, Shirley & Elllie arrive tomorrow! :jump:

Shell have you thought about putting a post about your cards in the exotics help & chat section, as most of the subjects are raccoons???


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Argh, I swear I am sick to death of having idiots enquire about the gecko's I'm selling who have done no research and don't know anything about them!! Just had to politely text back one guy explaining that I would not sell him the gecko as he clearly had not researched and had no knowledge of the species or it's care. Got a slightly irate text back accusing me of being harsh, which I should have ignored but being sleep deprived I responded telling him I'm not the kind of person to sell an animal to the first person who comes along with money and like to make sure new homes have done the appropriate research and will be able to care for my gecko's adequately and that it is irresponsible to buy an animal on a whim whilst knowing nothing of there care. But apparently because he has leopard gecko's he is somehow an expert on all gecko's and doesn't need to research this species (despite them having completely different care requirements!) :devil: 

Gah!! I am just so sick of having people contact me and then having a right go saying I'm a complete :censor: when I refuse to sell an animal to them! It's annoying that for every genuine enquiry there are about 10 idiots...grrrr hate the internet! And people! I'm tempted to bugger off to the middle of nowhere and live with only cats :lol2::lol2:



Sorry, had to get my litte rant out there!!


How is everyone today? The sun is out here, woo!! Atari is currently at vets being castrated, he's going to hate me later :lol2: :lol:


----------



## Kare

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> That we have too many pets and the cats drive him crazy. I have no idea how things have suddenly changed. He was always fine with me bringing home dogs providing they were short termers!
> 
> In the first text I sent him I said 'any chance I can talk you into letting me borrow this rotty' and his reply was quite nasty. I never said anything about keeping him. I really just wanted to assess how he is with the cats, he mentioned the kittens so I figured I would wait til they had gone before trying him and he just totally bit my head off.
> 
> I don't know if its getting to me because I'm really tired or if hes just being nasty.
> 
> I think its harder on me because its a male rottie. I miss dex so much i just thought he could fill a void til this pup arrives.


Is he jealous of the time he is not getting with you now?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Kare said:


> Is he jealous of the time he is not getting with you now?


It's our jobs that stop us having time together, not the pets. So I dont think that's it.


----------



## cloggers

Hellloooo  

I realised before I keep coming and going, but I finished college two weeks ago, so you've got my wonderful company for the majority of the next 8 weeks hehehe

Just thought I'd show you some pictures, since I have nothing to actually talk about.










This is from when I went lambing, forgot to post those pics! Me and Foxy the Jacobs tup! Just remember I'm terrified, and he isn't the nicest sheep in the world, which is why my face looks like that, and why we didn't retake the photo without the shadow haha










Laylas new waterbowl, isn't she gorgeous :flrt: especially when she tried to rip my face off before! 










And lastly my little bertie barrel, Skip. Hadn't realised how old he looked, bless his little paws!

That is all from me


----------



## feorag

Great pictures, Chloe - loving Skip's Queen Anne legs! :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Wow awesome pictures! Definitely wouldn't want to mess with Foxy the Tup lol!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nice pics Chloe. :2thumb:

Its been lovely & warm here today, so I took the opportunity to blitz the back garden. I dug the hedge cutters out of the shed & attacked the jungle of a hedge the people at the back of us have allowed to grow so wildly. I weeded (well selectively weeded) the 2 tortoise enclosures & put the tortoises out in them. I cleared the remnants of our last settee from part of the garden & cut it into smaller pieces to get it in the wheelie bin. I also hauled Lola's cage outside so she could enjoy the sun on her feathers & 'talk' to the neighbours :lol2:


----------



## DavieB




----------



## feorag

Geckos!!!! :2thumb: And a ghostly Dave! :gasp: :lol2:

Iain, Shirley & Ellie arrive today :jump:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awww lovely gecko's Dave!!

Hope you enjoy their visit Eileen! Hopefully you get some nice weather for it! 

Atari was castrated yesterday, he was sulking the entire drive home although I can't blame him :lol2: He seems in a better mood today although occasionally gives me these looks and little mini meows almost like he's saying "what the hell have you done to me?!" :lol: Thankfully the arrival of a paper bag in the post seems to have made the cats very happy- they love playing in/sitting in them lol


----------



## JBR

*Why cats throw up*

Thought this was interesting for all cat people ... 

Why Does My Cat... Vomit After Eating? - Vetstreet

- John


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Stupid Howl does this sometimes as he is such a greedy pig, he eats way to fast and then ends up chucking it back up a short time later. Silly silly Howl :roll: (He was of course checked when he did this the first few times and nothing is wrong, apart from being a greedy pig lol)


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Awww lovely gecko's Dave!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy their visit Eileen! Hopefully you get some nice weather for it!
> 
> Atari was castrated yesterday, he was sulking the entire drive home although I can't blame him :lol2: He seems in a better mood today although occasionally gives me these looks and little mini meows almost like he's saying "what the hell have you done to me?!" :lol: Thankfully the arrival of a paper bag in the post seems to have made the cats very happy- they love playing in/sitting in them lol


Ooh, good, you're on line - what's your surname for posting off your necklace???

Trust me Somalis don't hold grudges, he'll be back to normal in no time!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Ooh, good, you're on line - what's your surname for posting off your necklace???
> 
> Trust me Somalis don't hold grudges, he'll be back to normal in no time!


Oh it's Mckown : victory: Haha I think he is relenting a bit now, he can't resist playtime and a belly rub no matter how sulky he is :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yup! That's what they're like! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Both geckos have missing toes, one has slight retained shed on one and is about to lose another toe... They don't have a hide so I need to buy one, and I think I need a spongey thing to help them shed... How can someone not notice toes falling off Grrr. They are fed one tub of large locusts a week. I reckon they should be on 2 or 3 medium tubs a week.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Both geckos have missing toes, one has slight retained shed on one and is about to lose another toe... They don't have a hide so I need to buy one, and I think I need a spongey thing to help them shed... How can someone not notice toes falling off Grrr.


An owner who doesn't give a sh*t, to be honest! :bash:


----------



## DavieB

I'd be distraught if Goblin lost a toe due to my negligence.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Davie, Leopard Geckos can be prone to retaining shed skin on their toes. A moist hide will help. You can use sphagnum moss or vermiculite in an empty cricket box with a hole cut in the lid, or under a Exo Terra cave, etc. You can also sit the Geckos in a cm of warm water for a bit to help soften the retained skin. Regarding feeding, I don't usually feed locusts to Leopard Geckos, I usually just stick to mealworms, crickets & waxworms.


----------



## DavieB

Cheers colin. I'll head down to [email protected] the now I reckon.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Cheers colin. I'll head down to [email protected] the now I reckon.


Anytime mate.

Hows Yuri getting on with the BARF diet?


----------



## DavieB

He's doing good, done a white jobby though take it thats too much bone? Need to find a decent cheap place for food morrisons is too dear.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> He's doing good, done a white jobby though take it thats too much bone? Need to find a decent cheap place for food morrisons is too dear.


My dogs pooh ranges in colour depending on what they've eaten. White is ok as long as he isn't struggling to pass it. You can add a bit of oil (cod liver or flax seed) to his food to help lubricate things a bit.

We get our mixed mince from a butchers where we pay 25p per lb. We get chicken wings, lamb bones, pork ribs, heart, liver, etc from supermarkets, wherever is cheapest at the time. We buy poultry necks from our friend's pet shop (Prizechoice brand). We get veg, fruit, tinned fish, etc from Aldi. When my friend has any shot rabbits or pheasants I get some from him.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> He's doing good, done a white jobby though take it thats too much bone? Need to find a decent cheap place for food morrisons is too dear.


I remember when I was a young child and lived in heavily built up area where there was no grass for dog to poo and dogs were fed on scraps and butcher's leftovers, almost all poo was white.


----------



## DavieB

got some bits and peces for the geckos, im not happy with one of them. Very small and underweight not eating either. (I think). Ill give him a few days to see if its relocation stress or not. Not happy with their previous care. Other one has ate half a dozen worms been into his new hide and is quite happy tbh.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

My puppy is taking too long to get here. I'm so down and depressed without a dog in the house. And I need some company, from someone who wants to actually spend time with me. The cats only get affectionate when they want fed then they disappear. And right now Luke is just my flatmate, not a partner.


----------



## Kare

If you would be doing all the work anyway I personally would bring home the rottie for a while. He is in the sulks anyway, so why walk on egg shells?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Had to edit this cos I forgot its not in 18+ lol 

Well it would be a little irresponsible to bring home one of the strays while the kittens are still here. I don't know how he is with small furries and I'm worried incase he's good and worried if he's bad! Plus I probably am far too tired to have a dog I know nothing about come home with me. I can't afford a sleepless night with how tired and overworked I already am. But when these things change, I can see the rottie coming home with me at least once.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I remember when I was a young child and lived in heavily built up area where there was no grass for dog to poo and dogs were fed on scraps and butcher's leftovers, almost all poo was white.


Yes, its because back then, most dogs were fed table scraps, bones, raw meat, etc instead of the processed dog foods so common today. There is plenty of white dog pooh when I clean the back garden. Well not plenty, but you know what I mean :lol2:



DavieB said:


> got some bits and peces for the geckos, im not happy with one of them. Very small and underweight not eating either. (I think). Ill give him a few days to see if its relocation stress or not. Not happy with their previous care. Other one has ate half a dozen worms been into his new hide and is quite happy tbh.


Hopefully its just settling. Maybe the new hides you have added will help make the little one feel more secure.



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> My puppy is taking too long to get here. I'm so down and depressed without a dog in the house. And I need some company, from someone who wants to actually spend time with me. The cats only get affectionate when they want fed then they disappear. And right now Luke is just my flatmate, not a partner.


Aww hun, it can't be a nice atmosphere there right now. Some partners just don't understand our passion towards animals. Clark loves animals but only to a point, a point quite a way behind me.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, its because back then, most dogs were fed table scraps, bones, raw meat, etc instead of the processed dog foods so common today. There is plenty of white dog pooh when I clean the back garden. Well not plenty, but you know what I mean :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully its just settling. Maybe the new hides you have added will help make the little one feel more secure.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww hun, it can't be a nice atmosphere there right now. Some partners just don't understand our passion towards animals. Clark loves animals but only to a point, a point quite a way behind me.


It hurts my head trying to understand him. He seems to be trying his best to upset me right now. And one minute he loves the kittens, wants to keep them all then the next he hates them, cant get rid of them quick enough.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I know you really want another rottie in the house and I can completely understand the feeling (been there myself) but maybe before you consider taking this stray on, it might be better to concentrate on you for a bit and get yourself feeling more back to "normal" so you aren't so tired and stressed? I've suffered with sleeping problems for years so know how hard it can be to generally function when sleep deprived and it does have a big effect on the way you function and make decisions etc. and I've learned the hard way over the past year and a half that sometimes I need to put myself before anything else. With me it got to the point where I had complete meltdown, almost failed my degree, lost my family and alienated most of my friends. Obviously I don't want anyone else to ever have to reach that point and hopefully you never do, but just remember you have to take care of you too! As you said maybe when things change and your sleeping better and not so overworked you could consider the rottie coming home with you? Apologies if that made no sense, I got up way too early this morning and brain has passed its peak functioning level lol :blush:

Have you tried sitting him down, telling him exactly how you feel, how you see his current behaviour and how it's affecting you? Sometimes men need sitting down and having everything spelled out for them lol. It might be that something is bugging him but he doesn't want to tell you? I give up trying to understand mens brains  Really hope your situation improves soon and that he comes out of the sulks!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

On a lighter note, here's a cute kitteh picture to hopefully cheer you up a bit!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> got some bits and peces for the geckos, im not happy with one of them. Very small and underweight not eating either. (I think). Ill give him a few days to see if its relocation stress or not. Not happy with their previous care. Other one has ate half a dozen worms been into his new hide and is quite happy tbh.


Aww poor gecko's, really hate it when people don't research and take care of animals properly :devil: Hopefully once he's been with you a few days he will settle down and starts eating (I really hope it isn't anything more sinister and is just stress from the move), you'll have to keep us updated on their progress!


----------



## feorag

Morning all - my family are here! :jump: :jump: :jump:

Helen I think what Becca's saying is good advice. You sound a bit 'down' to be honest and that isn't a good time to be making decisions. It's obvious you're missing having a dog and itt certainly sounds like Luke isn't helping to lift your spirits any, so maybe you need to put yourself first?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Morning all - my family are here! :jump: :jump: :jump:


Hehe and let the chaos begin! Or at least that what happens whenever my family is around :lol2: You got anything nice planned to do with the family? My little brother (he's 13) is exhuasting as he always wants to be doing some kind of activity/trip when I visit, never satisfied with being still and he's always so excited by my visit that I get run ragged while my parents get a break lol! :lol:


----------



## al stotton

Say hello to my two 'best pals' Brodick and Isla.

I'll need to get some up to date pics but I'm sure these are cool for now 

Young Brods









Adult Brods

















Young Isla


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Omg they are adorable!!! I LOVE Scottish Folds, Maru is my favourite cat ever (although he's a straight ear). Love their names too! :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I know you really want another rottie in the house and I can completely understand the feeling (been there myself) but maybe before you consider taking this stray on, it might be better to concentrate on you for a bit and get yourself feeling more back to "normal" so you aren't so tired and stressed? I've suffered with sleeping problems for years so know how hard it can be to generally function when sleep deprived and it does have a big effect on the way you function and make decisions etc. and I've learned the hard way over the past year and a half that sometimes I need to put myself before anything else. With me it got to the point where I had complete meltdown, almost failed my degree, lost my family and alienated most of my friends. Obviously I don't want anyone else to ever have to reach that point and hopefully you never do, but just remember you have to take care of you too! As you said maybe when things change and your sleeping better and not so overworked you could consider the rottie coming home with you? Apologies if that made no sense, I got up way too early this morning and brain has passed its peak functioning level lol :blush:
> 
> Have you tried sitting him down, telling him exactly how you feel, how you see his current behaviour and how it's affecting you? Sometimes men need sitting down and having everything spelled out for them lol. It might be that something is bugging him but he doesn't want to tell you? I give up trying to understand mens brains  Really hope your situation improves soon and that he comes out of the sulks!


Good advice. It's pretty much what i was thinking anyway. I'm just so stressed out with everything right now.



feorag said:


> Morning all - my family are here! :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> Helen I think what Becca's saying is good advice. You sound a bit 'down' to be honest and that isn't a good time to be making decisions. It's obvious you're missing having a dog and itt certainly sounds like Luke isn't helping to lift your spirits any, so maybe you need to put yourself first?


It's mainly the fact that he's just not helping and adding to the stress.



al stotton said:


> Say hello to my two 'best pals' Brodick and Isla.
> 
> I'll need to get some up to date pics but I'm sure these are cool for now
> 
> Young Brods
> image
> 
> Adult Brods
> image
> image
> 
> Young Isla
> image
> image


Gorgeous cats, I love Scottish folds


----------



## Zoo-Man

Becca is right Helen, men often do need to be told just what is going on. I know I often do! :blush: 

Well I'm home alone ALL day today, as Clark is working 8:30am - 3:30pm, but is then staying to work overtime 6pm - 12 midnight!


----------



## al stotton

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Omg they are adorable!!! I LOVE Scottish Folds, Maru is my favourite cat ever (although he's a straight ear). Love their names too! :flrt:


Thanks :2thumb:

I too LOVE folds and have had real passion for the breed for many years now, they're such cool and mellow cats


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

al stotton said:


> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> I too LOVE folds and have had real passion for the breed for many years now, they're such cool and mellow cats


Have to admit I am a teeny bit jealous. I'd love to own one but 2 cats is enough right now, maybe when I have a bigger house....what am I on about "maybe", soon as I get in a bigger house there will probably be a cat influx :lol2:

Love that 3rd pic of Brods, he looks very laid back and chilled lol!


----------



## DavieB

:devil:


Zoo-Man said:


> Becca is right Helen, men often do need to be told just what is going on. I know I often do! :blush:
> 
> Well I'm home alone ALL day today, as Clark is working 8:30am - 3:30pm, but is then staying to work overtime 6pm - 12 midnight!


PUB!


----------



## al stotton

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Have to admit I am a teeny bit jealous. I'd love to own one but 2 cats is enough right now, maybe when I have a bigger house....what am I on about "maybe", soon as I get in a bigger house there will probably be a cat influx :lol2:
> 
> Love that 3rd pic of Brods, he looks very laid back and chilled lol!


Yup he's very very laid back indeed, always been that way since the day I collected him from the breeder:no1:










I did have three myself until my most precious pal Hamilton passed, he was the KING in my house and I still miss the guy lots to this day.He was the first Scottish fold cat I ever bought and Brods loved his uncle Hamilton, yes he was his biological uncle 
I'll dig out a pic of Hamilton and post it up.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> :devil:
> 
> PUB!


:lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> :devil:
> 
> PUB!


Ditto to this, PUB!!! Solution to most of lifes problems (well at least for us students anyway lol)


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

al stotton said:


> Yup he's very very laid back indeed, always been that way since the day I collected him from the breeder:no1:
> 
> image
> 
> I did have three myself until my most precious pal Hamilton passed, he was the KING in my house and I still miss the guy lots to this day.He was the first Scottish fold cat I ever bought and Brods loved his uncle Hamilton, yes he was his biological uncle
> I'll dig out a pic of Hamilton and post it up.


Aww sorry to hear about Hamilton, never nice to lose a pet  Would lvoe to see a pic of him! :flrt: I could do with a more laid back cat to balance out my two mental ones lol


----------



## al stotton

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Aww sorry to hear about Hamilton, never nice to lose a pet  Would lvoe to see a pic of him! :flrt: I could do with a more laid back cat to balance out my two mental ones lol


Thanks its appreciated. defo one of the worst days I ever had when he went 

R.I.P. KING HAMILTON


----------



## Kare

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Have to admit I am a teeny bit jealous. I'd love to own one but 2 cats is enough right now, maybe when I have a bigger house....


best get a move on, due to the massive negative effects of the same thing that causes the folds on the health of the cat some registration organisations are banning registering them. Hopefully more will follow. Fit for life shouldn't just be used for dogs

Shocked so many here would admire the folds


----------



## al stotton

Kare said:


> best get a move on, due to the massive negative effects of the same thing that causes the folds on the health of the cat some registration organisations are banning registering them. Hopefully more will follow. Fit for life shouldn't just be used for dogs
> 
> Shocked so many here would admire the folds


With respect I really do not appreciate the tone of your "Statement". I've had four folds in my lifetime and guess what...........NO NEGATIVE HEALTH PROBLEMS EVER!!!!

I suggest you do a little more research on the subject and you will find this type of scaremongering statement is as old as the Ark. The GCCF have NEVER registered folds they were the first ones to put out some of the BS statements.
The "ban" on folds has been "threatening" for many many years ,and just like the so called reptile ban that's so called happening each and every year it never comes to pass.


----------



## Kare

al stotton said:


> With respect I really do not appreciate the tone of your "Statement". I've had four folds in my lifetime and guess what...........NO NEGATIVE HEALTH PROBLEMS EVER!!!!
> 
> I suggest you do a little more research on the subject and you will find this type of scaremongering statement is as old as the Ark. The GCCF have NEVER registered folds they were the first ones to put out some of the BS statements.
> The "ban" on folds has been "threatening" for many many years ,and just like the so called reptile ban that's so called happening each and every year it never comes to pass.


:lol2: I am not scaremongering, and do not need to research further. I have all the information I need. I am on the side that believes they should be banned you are obviously on the side that agrees with them. Easy enough to see them as healthy in the UK, harder to ignore by all accounts in the US.

You have your opinion, I have mine. That is what forums are about, sharing views and discussion. I am sorry you read a tone but I am as entitled to my opinion as you are to yours so please do not get upset.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Kare said:


> best get a move on, due to the massive negative effects of the same thing that causes the folds on the health of the cat some registration organisations are banning registering them. Hopefully more will follow. Fit for life shouldn't just be used for dogs
> 
> Shocked so many here would admire the folds


I admire them because to me they look cute and all the ones I've seen/met have had a nice personality, that is all. I would never buy a cat because it looked a certain way, I always buy cats on their personality (hence why I've ended up with two mental cases)

Just because I think they are cute though doesn't mean I agree with the breeding practices and health issues that have cropped up in the breed. As soon as they found out that the health issues were related to the ear folding gene (and hence weren't going to be "easy" to breed out whilst keeping the ear fold), they should have either stopped breeding cats with folded ears then and there imo due to the difficulty of trying to breed out this kind of mutation. Sadly many people seem to prefer the extremes when it comes to dog and cat breeds in terms of looks and the demand for breeds like the fold isn't going to fall anytime soon. The best that can be done is to try and work with the breed to increase it's health as much as possible.

Basically what I'm trying to say is I don't particularly agree with the breeding of (quite a few) breeds, dogs and cats included but it doesn't stop me going "awwww" when I see a particular cat (apart from persians, they are ugly as hell!) such as the scottish fold, I can't help it, I'm a crazy cat lady after all! :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

al stotton said:


> Thanks its appreciated. defo one of the worst days I ever had when he went
> 
> R.I.P. KING HAMILTON
> image


Aww he is beautiful, love his colouring! He certainly does look very kingly and regal in that pic!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Kare said:


> That is what forums are about, sharing views and discussion.


^This^ :2thumb:


----------



## Kare

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I admire them because to me they look cute and all the ones I've seen/met have had a nice personality, that is all. I would never buy a cat because it looked a certain way, I always buy cats on their personality (hence why I've ended up with two mental cases)
> 
> Just because I think they are cute though doesn't mean I agree with the breeding practices and health issues that have cropped up in the breed. As soon as they found out that the health issues were related to the ear folding gene (and hence weren't going to be "easy" to breed out whilst keeping the ear fold), they should have either stopped breeding cats with folded ears then and there imo due to the difficulty of trying to breed out this kind of mutation. Sadly many people seem to prefer the extremes when it comes to dog and cat breeds in terms of looks and the demand for breeds like the fold isn't going to fall anytime soon. The best that can be done is to try and work with the breed to increase it's health as much as possible.
> 
> Basically what I'm trying to say is I don't particularly agree with the breeding of (quite a few) breeds, dogs and cats included but it doesn't stop me going "awwww" when I see a particular cat (apart from persians, they are ugly as hell!) such as the scottish fold, I can't help it, I'm a crazy cat lady after all! :lol2:


This is true, I refuse to see a certain vet at my practise because he breeds Pugs, I am a little hard line. How can someone endorsing such a disabled breed tell be anything about my dogs and their welfare?
I can not say I like something knowing what it can cost the animal to look like that


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Kare said:


> This is true, I refuse to see a certain vet at my practise because he breeds Pugs, I am a little hard line. How can someone endorsing such a disabled breed tell be anything about my dogs and their welfare?
> I can not say I like something knowing what it can cost the animal to look like that


Ergh it REALLY annoys me when vets do this. I've been through the same first 3 years training as the vets get and the amount of times the lecturers blabber on about animal welfare and health and genetic mutations/disease is unreal! Obviously with some of the vet students they pay no attention otherwise they wouldn't breed dogs (or cats) like that. I remember being on placement in a vets a few years back now and this pug came in with severe breathing difficulties and skin problems, apparently it was a regular poor thing. I guess at least more people these days are starting to realise they need to breed toward health above anything else, but I just wish they'd done it from the start! Granted there would be a hell of a lot less breeds around, but a hell of a lot more healthier dogs! Personally I'd be perfectly happy in a world full of mongrels lol


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Hehe and let the chaos begin! Or at least that what happens whenever my family is around :lol2: You got anything nice planned to do with the family? My little brother (he's 13) is exhuasting as he always wants to be doing some kind of activity/trip when I visit, never satisfied with being still and he's always so excited by my visit that I get run ragged while my parents get a break lol! :lol:


Well today we've been to a local village fete that I go to every year. I was helping my friend run the fun dog show most of the time and they just looked around. Fortunately, although it rained a bit this morning, the rain managed to stay away until we were getting ready to leave at about 5:00. So we all had a good day.

Iain & Shirley are going home tomorrow, but Ellie is staying for the week. Elise and baby Darcey arrived on Tuesday. My cousins are visiting from Oxford for 3 days in the middle of the week, so we're meeting them at the Holiday Inn for lunch on Wednesday and we'll no doubt be out and about doing things while they are all here. 
image

Young Isla
image
image[/QUOTE]



al stotton said:


> With respect I really do not appreciate the tone of your "Statement". I've had four folds in my lifetime and guess what...........NO NEGATIVE HEALTH PROBLEMS EVER!!!!
> 
> I suggest you do a little more research on the subject and you will find this type of scaremongering statement is as old as the Ark. The GCCF have NEVER registered folds they were the first ones to put out some of the BS statements.
> The "ban" on folds has been "threatening" for many many years ,and just like the so called reptile ban that's so called happening each and every year it never comes to pass.


I'm sorry, but again I find myself agreeing with Kare. My friend bred Scottish folds for quite a few years a while ago, but gave up on them because of the skeletal problems causing paralysis in their hind legs as they got older, so I know from first hand knowledge that they do have skeletal problems in the breed.

Your cats are beautiful, there's no denying that, but I myself wouldn't touch a Fold with a bargepole for health reasons - sorry! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Davie, you must be pshychic! Clark came home after he'd finished his nromal work hours & we went to the pub for tea! He's gone back now to do 6 hours overtime.

Kare, maybe the vet is breeding Pugs to try to help improve them?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Aww sounds like you've had a lovely day Eileen, glad the rain held off for you! Wish I could visit my family for a longer length of time, unfortunately at the minute I'm only able to grab the odd overnight stay 





Just finished "meatballing" my latest delivery of raw meat for the devil cats- I get the bone in mince stuff from woldsway but it comes in blocks so I have to portion it out into balls before going in the freezer. Gave Howl his usual and put a teeny bit extra in a bowl for Atari to try, he was suspicious at first but then realised it was food...and it promptly disappeared :lol2: I got some of the new chicken carcass pieces with the new delivery too and Howl absolutely LOVED them! Was worried he would have difficulty with the larger bones but he chomped them down no issue!


----------



## Zoo-Man

We are at the Northern Boston Terrier Club's open show tomorrow, not showing as Roxy isn't 6 month sold yet, but we are taking her anyway, so she can get used to what goes on at a show, & to get her seen by the big names in Bostons.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

It's the ridgebacks club fun day today the boss lady and Christine are hopefully gonna go alobg. Wish I could go but stuck at work. She made up a fun game for people to raise a little pennies. She's got 9 pictures of various ridgebacks and you've got to judge them lol me and Jen did it last night and did well, didn't get the same order as the official judge but our choices were good ones lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> It's the ridgebacks club fun day today the boss lady and Christine are hopefully gonna go alobg. Wish I could go but stuck at work. She made up a fun game for people to raise a little pennies. She's got 9 pictures of various ridgebacks and you've got to judge them lol me and Jen did it last night and did well, didn't get the same order as the official judge but our choices were good ones lol


Oh, boo for working!  Shame you couldn't have snuck along lol.



Just got back from my first visit to a local animal feedstuff shop on the wirral- it's a huuge one that does cats/dogs/horses and even has a riding school and fishing pond attached! Anyway very happy as managed to get myself two 20kg bags of my usual cat litter for £7.50 each, heehee yay!  The cat litter I was using before this one (okoplus) was near £40 for a 20kg bag. The new one I'm using takes more time in terms of cleaning (it's a straw based pellet litter-friendship estates) but it's made from a renewable resource on a *british *farm so this makes me very very happy indeed (I always like to support local, or at least uk farmers where possible!) plus it isn't as dusty as the okoplus so perfect for Howl's asthma, happy days all round!

It is quite sad that I'm getting so excited about cat litter though...:blush:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh, boo for working!  Shame you couldn't have snuck along lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from my first visit to a local animal feedstuff shop on the wirral- it's a huuge one that does cats/dogs/horses and even has a riding school and fishing pond attached! Anyway very happy as managed to get myself two 20kg bags of my usual cat litter for £7.50 each, heehee yay!  The cat litter I was using before this one (okoplus) was near £40 for a 20kg bag. The new one I'm using takes more time in terms of cleaning (it's a straw based pellet litter-friendship estates) but it's made from a renewable resource on a *british *farm so this makes me very very happy indeed (I always like to support local, or at least uk farmers where possible!) plus it isn't as dusty as the okoplus so perfect for Howl's asthma, happy days all round!
> 
> It is quite sad that I'm getting so excited about cat litter though...:blush:


that's nothing, we got excited about black bags for the pop bins at work! Usually they're not big enough for the wider bins but the ones Liz got today ate huge! Lmao


----------



## Kare

I was once so bored in Uni I had a wave of excitement at the thought of the bus ride home! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> The cat litter I was using before this one (okoplus) was near £40 for a 20kg bag.


:gasp: How much??? :gasp: 

I pay £45.53 for 2 x 30ltr bags, including the delivery??? :gasp:


----------



## Kare

:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Ive not been about but been very busy between arranging Zaks travel arrangements and my friends holiday. I have her 10 week old Jack Russell rescue puppy staying until Friday. He will be coming to the sanctuary with me during the day so he can stay n touch with his canine friends and coming home with me every night

His name is Stanley, this is him with Grace one of her GSD bitches


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> that's nothing, we got excited about black bags for the pop bins at work! Usually they're not big enough for the wider bins but the ones Liz got today ate huge! Lmao


i meant *poo bins and *are huge... stupid phone...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> His name is Stanley, this is him with Grace one of her GSD bitches
> 
> image


What a little cutie he is! :flrt:



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i meant *poo bins and *are huge... stupid phone...


And the sad thing is I knew ecactly what you meant! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> *What a little cutie he is!* :flrt:
> 
> And the sad thing is I knew ecactly what you meant! :lol2:


What a little monster he is would be a better description:bash: Hes chased Kye my rottie out the room had Dolly hiding and has growled at Steve for moving him away from the litter tray:gasp: Thankgod hes now tired and asleep:lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> What a little cutie he is! :flrt:
> 
> And the sad thing is I knew ecactly what you meant! :lol2:


Good good


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> What a little monster he is would be a better description:bash: Hes chased Kye my rottie out the room had Dolly hiding and has growled at Steve for moving him away from the litter tray:gasp: Thankgod hes now tired and asleep:lol2:


Oh dear, that's different! Lock him up! :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> that's nothing, we got excited about black bags for the pop bins at work! Usually they're not big enough for the wider bins but the ones Liz got today ate huge! Lmao


At least I'm not the only one getting excited about small things lol 



Kare said:


> I was once so bored in Uni I had a wave of excitement at the thought of the bus ride home! :lol2:


Isn't that normal for students :lol2:



feorag said:


> :gasp: How much??? :gasp:
> 
> I pay £45.53 for 2 x 30ltr bags, including the delivery??? :gasp:


Ooops, sorry typo on my part, that was meant to say 2 x 20kg bags for £40, They are the big 30ltr ones which I think roughly equate to 20kg each, well prob lighter, I'm not good at guessing weights :blush: But I'm still saving £25 heehee 



Shell195 said:


> Sorry Ive not been about but been very busy between arranging Zaks travel arrangements and my friends holiday. I have her 10 week old Jack Russell rescue puppy staying until Friday. He will be coming to the sanctuary with me during the day so he can stay n touch with his canine friends and coming home with me every night
> 
> His name is Stanley, this is him with Grace one of her GSD bitches
> 
> image


Awww he is so adorable! (As is Grace) hard to believe he is such a naughty little monster :lol2:


----------



## Kare

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Awww he is so adorable! (As is Grace) hard to believe he is such a naughty little monster :lol2:


I assume all terriers are naughty monsters, then those few I meet that are not are a pleasant suprise


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Ooops, sorry typo on my part, that was meant to say 2 x 20kg bags for £40, They are the big 30ltr ones which I think roughly equate to 20kg each, well prob lighter, I'm not good at guessing weights :blush: But I'm still saving £25 heehee


Only if the litter is economical and last as long! :grin1: 

If it smells quicker and doesn't last as long it won't be cheaper! :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan

Shell195 said:


> I think female cats can be very tempermental. I would get yourself a water pistol and the minute they start to fall out blast them with it. Imo sending one away wont work as you will just have to start introductions all over again, you could also try a Feliway or Adaptil plug in diffuser to see if that helps


Hi, thought I'd come in with an update...

We already tried water pistols/spray guns when trying to stop them doing 'naughty' things but they didn't care one drop, so we didnt bother trying that when they were 'arguing'. We have a Feliway thing and have had it plugged in since the initial fight occured, but IMO it doesn't do anything, though we have kept it plugged in as it can't hurt right?

By the time I'd read your advice, we had already taken one of them to Ally & Lex's for a weeks holiday. She came back last Friday and while there is still a little hissing here and there they are very improved from the position we were in before she left, so fingers crossed things will continue to improve.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Only if the litter is economical and last as long! :grin1:
> 
> If it smells quicker and doesn't last as long it won't be cheaper! :2thumb:


It smells a hell of a lot nicer (they add a little mint in with the straw before "pelleting" it (not sure that's a word lol) and so far it seems to be lasting around the same amount of time. It's a bit more work because whereas with the okoplus it was just a matter of scooping the clumps now I have to scoop the poo and then sieve the pellets to get rid of the "pee dust" (the pellets break down into "dust" when peed on). It's also a hell of a lot less dusty than the okoplus was and Howl really can't tolerate dust that well with his asthma. So it's basically the same as the okoplus in terms of longevity but better on price, dustiness and smell and it's british produced so the extra effort in cleaning is worth it  Even if it worked out to not be cheaper, I'd probably still use it because it's better for Howl and because it's produced in Britain. (I grew up in a big farming area hence my insistence of trying to buy british wherever possible as I've seen local farmers go out of business due to the economic climate and it's not a nice thing to see happen in a farming community)


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Argh, my car just failed its mot, VERY badly. I want to cry!  My dilemma is that I NEED a car to do my phd but I'm not sure if I can afford to get the fails on the car fixed or even afford a "new" used car if I scrap for parts this one (as i get paid quaterly and next wages don't come in till september). Argh!! Thank goodness I have a day off today so I can just stay at home and cradle a strong cup of tea and cuddle the cats. Might have to creep and speak nicely to the parents...how embarrassing


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Argh, my car just failed its mot, VERY badly. I want to cry!  My dilemma is that I NEED a car to do my phd but I'm not sure if I can afford to get the fails on the car fixed or even afford a "new" used car if I scrap for parts this one (as i get paid quaterly and next wages don't come in till september). Argh!! Thank goodness I have a day off today so I can just stay at home and cradle a strong cup of tea and cuddle the cats. Might have to creep and speak nicely to the parents...how embarrassing


Been there, done that, worn the t shirt. Thankfully I have the most amazing mechanic for a father who can fix almost anything. But I'm still due my mum around 300 quid for helping me buy parts for my last car, and I never ask for money so it was really embarrassing.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Been there, done that, worn the t shirt. Thankfully I have the most amazing mechanic for a father who can fix almost anything. But I'm still due my mum around 300 quid for helping me buy parts for my last car, and I never ask for money so it was really embarrassing.


I think I've managed a solution, sold my work laptop so I at least have the money to fix the most urgent repairs needed and get it its MOT, then when I get paid again I can part exchange it for another one. *sigh* panic over, for now.








Got some new additions yesterday, had 3 little girly meeces delivered, 2 black and tans and a chinchilla :flrt: The cats are mesmerised, they sit watching the cage for hours, it's like cat tv lol. Mice don't seem to care at their audience though and carry on as usual and Howl and Atari have been very well behaved and just sit watching the cage (obviously I'd never leave them alone in the same room as the mouse cage, just in case!)


----------



## DavieB

Time to clean the Iguana vivarium..... This includes about 10 minutes cleaing snotters off windows. Iguanas really can be quite disgusting. Its not actual snot, its excess salt/calcium in his system removed via his nose lmao 










His windows are like this except there are 3 of them and there bigger lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Haha cleaning nose excretions, lovely job :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Crownan said:


> We have a Feliway thing and have had it plugged in since the initial fight occured, but IMO it doesn't do anything, though we have kept it plugged in as it can't hurt right?
> 
> By the time I'd read your advice, we had already taken one of them to Ally & Lex's for a weeks holiday. She came back last Friday and while there is still a little hissing here and there they are very improved from the position we were in before she left, so fingers crossed things will continue to improve.


To be honest Feliway has never worked for me! So I've never recommended it from personal success.

Let's hope a "time-out" has worked for them. :2thumb:


Serenity's_Fall said:


> Argh, my car just failed its mot, VERY badly. I want to cry!  My dilemma is that I NEED a car to do my phd but I'm not sure if I can afford to get the fails on the car fixed or even afford a "new" used car if I scrap for parts this one (as i get paid quaterly and next wages don't come in till september). Argh!! Thank goodness I have a day off today so I can just stay at home and cradle a strong cup of tea and cuddle the cats. Might have to creep and speak nicely to the parents...how embarrassing


Shame about the car,, glad you've managed to sort something to get you out of the hole, even if it's short-term.

By the way I owe you a *HUUUUUUGE *thank you. When you posted about the cost of OkoPlus, I went online to look at one of my old credit card statements to find out how much I was paying for mine and the first thing I saw on my not-yet delivered new statement a payment for £495 to a caravan park in Somerset. :gasp:

Now I may be forgetful, but I would know if I spent that much just last Tuesday and I know that I didn't. So I phoned my bank and reported it and then I phoned this company to ask for more information, but their booking office was closed.

I received a phone call from the manager this morning to say it was a short notice booking for one of their cottages, made over the telephone and the people were still there, but due to leave tomorrow. I told him it was my credit card and I had neither lost it nor gave anyone permission to use it. He didn't know what to do, cos this had never happened to him before, so he said he might go down to the cottage and speak to the people. I told him that it hadn't happened to me either, but in my opinion this was fraud and a crime, so i wouldn't go and speak to them, because they could just pack up and go, so I would contact the local police and ask their advice and maybe get a policeman to go to the cottage with him and check it out.

So I've spent most of the day on the phone to the police! :gasp: but I still don't know what's happening!


Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Thankfully I have the most amazing mechanic for a father who can fix almost anything. .


I have the most amazing mechanic for a husband! :2thumb: I never touch the car except to drive it! : victory:



DavieB said:


> Time to clean the Iguana vivarium..... This includes about 10 minutes cleaing snotters off windows. Iguanas really can be quite disgusting. Its not actual snot, its excess salt/calcium in his system removed via his nose lmao
> 
> image
> 
> His windows are like this except there are 3 of them and there bigger lol


Looks like my windows!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> By the way I owe you a *HUUUUUUGE *thank you. When you posted about the cost of OkoPlus, I went online to look at one of my old credit card statements to find out how much I was paying for mine and the first thing I saw on my not-yet delivered new statement a payment for £495 to a caravan park in Somerset. :gasp:
> 
> Now I may be forgetful, but I would know if I spent that much just last Tuesday and I know that I didn't. So I phoned my bank and reported it and then I phoned this company to ask for more information, but their booking office was closed.
> 
> I received a phone call from the manager this morning to say it was a short notice booking for one of their cottages, made over the telephone and the people were still there, but due to leave tomorrow. I told him it was my credit card and I had neither lost it nor gave anyone permission to use it. He didn't know what to do, cos this had never happened to him before, so he said he might go down to the cottage and speak to the people. I told him that it hadn't happened to me either, but in my opinion this was fraud and a crime, so i wouldn't go and speak to them, because they could just pack up and go, so I would contact the local police and ask their advice and maybe get a policeman to go to the cottage with him and check it out.
> 
> So I've spent most of the day on the phone to the police! :gasp: but I still don't know what's happening!


Omg that is shocking, sounds really dodgy!!! :gasp: Guessing the people there must have somehow got hold of your credit card details?! Good job you noticed it! Hopefully the police can sort it out and find out exactly what has happened and get the transaction reversed/cancelled.

Just had to flea/worm both the cats with spot on, Howl was easy but Atari! Bloody little git would not keep still and kept doing crocodile like "death roles" with claws flailing :devil: Ended up having to scruff the little bugger to get it done, after it was done he was acting like a little angel again! :gasp:


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> I received a phone call from the manager this morning to say it was a short notice booking for one of their cottages, made over the telephone and the people were still there, but due to leave tomorrow. I told him it was my credit card and I had neither lost it nor gave anyone permission to use it. He didn't know what to do, cos this had never happened to him before, so he said he might go down to the cottage and speak to the people. I told him that it hadn't happened to me either, but in my opinion this was fraud and a crime, so i wouldn't go and speak to them, because they could just pack up and go, so I would contact the local police and ask their advice and maybe get a policeman to go to the cottage with him and check it out.
> 
> So I've spent most of the day on the phone to the police! :gasp: but I still don't know what's happening!I have the most amazing mechanic for a husband! :2thumb: I never touch the car except to drive it! : victory:
> 
> Looks like my windows!


How long will it take you to drive to Somerset to sort them out? Fancy paying my holiday too. LMAO. 

Hopefully it gets sorted fast and the people involved get caught before they run off.

And clean your windows!

My mrs has a good mechanic for a man too, but he fixes buses al week and aint working on cars when he gets home. Thats what garages are for lol.


----------



## Shell195

Kare said:


> I assume all terriers are naughty monsters, then those few I meet that are not are a pleasant suprise


They didnt get the nick name terrorists for nothing:whistling2:



Crownan said:


> Hi, thought I'd come in with an update...
> 
> We already tried water pistols/spray guns when trying to stop them doing 'naughty' things but they didn't care one drop, so we didnt bother trying that when they were 'arguing'. We have a Feliway thing and have had it plugged in since the initial fight occured, but IMO it doesn't do anything, though we have kept it plugged in as it can't hurt right?
> 
> By the time I'd read your advice, we had already taken one of them to Ally & Lex's for a weeks holiday. She came back last Friday and while there is still a little hissing here and there they are very improved from the position we were in before she left, so fingers crossed things will continue to improve.


Ive heard the girls can be quite tempermental, my 3 boys love each other and if they ever argue they just hit each other then they are best friends again:flrt:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Argh, my car just failed its mot, VERY badly. I want to cry!  My dilemma is that I NEED a car to do my phd but I'm not sure if I can afford to get the fails on the car fixed or even afford a "new" used car if I scrap for parts this one (as i get paid quaterly and next wages don't come in till september). Argh!! Thank goodness I have a day off today so I can just stay at home and cradle a strong cup of tea and cuddle the cats. Might have to creep and speak nicely to the parents...how embarrassing


Im so glad I dont have this problem anymore:lol2:



DavieB said:


> Time to clean the Iguana vivarium..... This includes about 10 minutes cleaing snotters off windows. Iguanas really can be quite disgusting. Its not actual snot, its excess salt/calcium in his system removed via his nose lmao
> 
> image
> 
> His windows are like this except there are 3 of them and there bigger lol


My Uromastyx does this on a smaller scale, its sets like concrete:bash:



feorag said:


> To be honest Feliway has never worked for me! So I've never recommended it from personal success.
> 
> Let's hope a "time-out" has worked for them. :2thumb:
> Shame about the car,, glad you've managed to sort something to get you out of the hole, even if it's short-term.
> 
> By the way I owe you a *HUUUUUUGE *thank you. When you posted about the cost of OkoPlus, I went online to look at one of my old credit card statements to find out how much I was paying for mine and the first thing I saw on my not-yet delivered new statement a payment for £495 to a caravan park in Somerset. :gasp:
> 
> Now I may be forgetful, but I would know if I spent that much just last Tuesday and I know that I didn't. So I phoned my bank and reported it and then I phoned this company to ask for more information, but their booking office was closed.
> 
> I received a phone call from the manager this morning to say it was a short notice booking for one of their cottages, made over the telephone and the people were still there, but due to leave tomorrow. I told him it was my credit card and I had neither lost it nor gave anyone permission to use it. He didn't know what to do, cos this had never happened to him before, so he said he might go down to the cottage and speak to the people. I told him that it hadn't happened to me either, but in my opinion this was fraud and a crime, so i wouldn't go and speak to them, because they could just pack up and go, so I would contact the local police and ask their advice and maybe get a policeman to go to the cottage with him and check it out.
> 
> So I've spent most of the day on the phone to the police! :gasp: but I still don't know what's happening!I have the most amazing mechanic for a husband! :2thumb: I never touch the car except to drive it! : victory:
> 
> Looks like my windows!


There are far to many scammers using others cards its about time they were made safer:bash:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Omg that is shocking, sounds really dodgy!!! :gasp: Guessing the people there must have somehow got hold of your credit card details?! Good job you noticed it! Hopefully the police can sort it out and find out exactly what has happened and get the transaction reversed/cancelled.
> 
> Just had to flea/worm both the cats with spot on, Howl was easy but Atari! Bloody little git would not keep still and kept doing crocodile like "death roles" with claws flailing :devil: Ended up having to scruff the little bugger to get it done, after it was done he was acting like a little angel again! :gasp:


Out of all my cats my gorgeous little Dennis is the worst for worming:gasp:


----------



## DavieB

Kare said:


> I assume all terriers are naughty monsters, then those few I meet that are not are a pleasant suprise


I met someone the other day asking about Yuri, I said he was an RBT, they focused on the terrier part I couldn't be bothered explaining.


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> By the way I owe you a *HUUUUUUGE *thank you. When you posted about the cost of OkoPlus, I went online to look at one of my old credit card statements to find out how much I was paying for mine and the first thing I saw on my not-yet delivered new statement a payment for £495 to a caravan park in Somerset. :gasp:


I have had something slightly similar happen, and it turned out they were not criminals, and had tried to use their own credit card correctly. 

It was a cock up with the person writing down the numbers on a payment slip back before chip and pin. Maybe your situation is similar if they gave the number over the phone. I do hope so. 

I do believe however it was not just one number, but a whole block out of correct order as I have been lead to understand credit cards are not normally issued with just a few digit difference from another.


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> Be honest do you want to meet me or Yuri lol


I have thought on this long and hard and decided....
that it would be a little odd to meet you without Yuri, it would definitely be weirder to meet Yuri without you, and I feel Yuri and I would be less successful at holding an on going conversation

...but then you are Scottish, nothing to say I will understand a word you say :blush:


----------



## DavieB

I'll slow down for you. Did you understand me shouting on the Yuri in when he is swimming.


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Omg that is shocking, sounds really dodgy!!! :gasp: Guessing the people there must have somehow got hold of your credit card details?! Good job you noticed it! Hopefully the police can sort it out and find out exactly what has happened and get the transaction reversed/cancelled.


What worried me more is that the paper statement isn't due until about the 10th of next month, so if I hadn't have gone and checked what I paid for the Oko Plus, then I would have known nothing about it until 2 weeks time by which time (if the people in the cottage have committed the fraud) they would have been long gone! :bash:



DavieB said:


> How long will it take you to drive to Somerset to sort them out? Fancy paying my holiday too. LMAO.
> 
> Hopefully it gets sorted fast and the people involved get caught before they run off.
> 
> And clean your windows!
> 
> My mrs has a good mechanic for a man too, but he fixes buses al week and aint working on cars when he gets home. Thats what garages are for lol.


Funnily enough I thought to myself "I hope I'm not paying for that waster Davie's holidays" :roll2: PMSL!!!

As far as the car comment is concerned, they say cobblers' children walk round with holes in their soles, don't they???

I have the most amazing window cleaner for a husband! So tell him! :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

just heard that my puppy has been born! and i have nobody to share the news with until i get to work tomorrow...

all i know is that mum whelped 8. i'll be getting the phone call tomorrow to find out how many girls and boys etc.

but right now i think i want to keep crying.


----------



## DavieB

8 weeks to go!!!


----------



## Shell195

Yayyy for new puppy being born:flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> 8 weeks to go!!!


Yeah. finally have a date to look forward to 
:flrt:


Shell195 said:


> Yayyy for new puppy being born:flrt:


yay indeed. I'm still dreading the phone call, she needs at least three bitches! Lol I'm third pick for a bitch lol


----------



## Kare




----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> I have had something slightly similar happen, and it turned out they were not criminals, and had tried to use their own credit card correctly.
> 
> It was a cock up with the person writing down the numbers on a payment slip back before chip and pin. Maybe your situation is similar if they gave the number over the phone. I do hope so.
> 
> I do believe however it was not just one number, but a whole block out of correct order as I have been lead to understand credit cards are not normally issued with just a few digit difference from another.


Apparently it wasn't as they arrested someone last night and he is in custody! It would be a helluva coincidence if the number was wrong, but that card had the same expiry date _and_ security code, though, wouldn't it??

They wouldn't have been able to buy anything with the card on line as I used Clicksafe, which means when any transaction is done on line they have to put in a password which they wouldn't know. So they could only buy over the phone, but what a brass neck to book a holiday! :bash: I presume they were working on the principle that it would take a couple of days to show on the statement and most credit card statements go out at the end of the month or the beginning, so there would be a couple more days after the cut off date for transactions to print out the statement and then a couple of days to arrive by 2nd class post, so they could very likely have 6 days before the card owner would receive the statement. If I hadn't been so pedantic about getting things right and looked on the statement to tell Becca what I pay for my cat litter, I'd have known nothing until next month when my statement arrived and they would have been long gone and had a holiday to boot! :devil: 


Evilshiddenclaws said:


> just heard that my puppy has been born! and i have nobody to share the news with until i get to work tomorrow...


Excuse me?? :bash: You have all of us - your cyber family to get excited about it! :lol2:

I hope there are enough bitches to go around so you aren't disappointed again.


Kare said:


> I have thought on this long and hard and decided....
> that it would be a little odd to meet you without Yuri, it would definitely be weirder to meet Yuri without you, and I feel Yuri and I would be less successful at holding an on going conversation
> 
> ...but then you are Scottish, nothing to say I will understand a word you say :blush:


:roll2: PMSL! What is worse is he's from the Glasgow area and I think their accent is the hardest to follow if you aren't Glaswegian.

The Dorric accent (Aberdeen) is very difficult too. When my ex mother & father-in-law came down to visit us we all went out for a drink with my mum and dad and their neighbours. Apparently my mother-in-law couldn't understand a word Gina, being a broad Geordie said and Gina couldn't understand my mother-in-law's Dorric accent and my father-in-law's Polish pigeon English, so it was a very funny evening! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

oooooo puppy!! :flrt:

My friends from glasgow. I just nod when he's talking to me :blush: worse when he's mad and having a rant, cant understand a word!

guess what guys!! My little brothers getting a hermann tortoise tomorrow 
Just finished building his tortoise table!










I'm so excited!! She doesn't have a name yet, so she's been christened No.42 cos thats the number on her bum haha


----------



## Amalthea

Spent the morning in a&e....  something is wrong with my eye, but they can't see anything. Woke up in pain at about 4ish


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Kare said:


> image


Thanks 



feorag said:


> Apparently it wasn't as they arrested someone last night and he is in custody! It would be a helluva coincidence if the number was wrong, but that card had the same expiry date _and_ security code, though, wouldn't it??
> 
> They wouldn't have been able to buy anything with the card on line as I used Clicksafe, which means when any transaction is done on line they have to put in a password which they wouldn't know. So they could only buy over the phone, but what a brass neck to book a holiday! :bash: I presume they were working on the principle that it would take a couple of days to show on the statement and most credit card statements go out at the end of the month or the beginning, so there would be a couple more days after the cut off date for transactions to print out the statement and then a couple of days to arrive by 2nd class post, so they could very likely have 6 days before the card owner would receive the statement. If I hadn't been so pedantic about getting things right and looked on the statement to tell Becca what I pay for my cat litter, I'd have known nothing until next month when my statement arrived and they would have been long gone and had a holiday to boot! :devil:
> Excuse me?? :bash: You have all of us - your cyber family to get excited about it! :lol2:
> 
> I hope there are enough bitches to go around so you aren't disappointed again.
> :roll2: PMSL! What is worse is he's from the Glasgow area and I think their accent is the hardest to follow if you aren't Glaswegian.
> 
> The Dorric accent (Aberdeen) is very difficult too. When my ex mother & father-in-law came down to visit us we all went out for a drink with my mum and dad and their neighbours. Apparently my mother-in-law couldn't understand a word Gina, being a broad Geordie said and Gina couldn't understand my mother-in-law's Dorric accent and my father-in-law's Polish pigeon English, so it was a very funny evening! :lol2:



Haha thanks. Things are so crap right now I dont think I could take it! 

This will be the longest 8 weeks ever!


----------



## feorag

Ooh! That looks pretty nasty!


----------



## Amalthea

They couldn't find anything after poking and prodding it for ages  they're referring me to the eye clinic.


----------



## DavieB

How brilliant is it that you checked your credit card in time for them to get caught and charged before moving on. Wonder how many times they have previously got away with it. 

Been there got that tee-shirt Jen. I was in and out the eye hospital a few times when I had the cats, there isn't much worse than eye pain, always leaves you looking ill and tired too  I was given cream years ago for dermatitus, 2 diffferent types one for my arms and one for my eyes. I got them mixed up and used the strong steroid one on my eyes..... I now have junkie eyes that I'm quite paranoid about.


----------



## Amalthea

This started in March when I was crying over recent events and I poked myself in the eye with toilet paper. It happens from time to time, but it's never been this bad


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Could there have been some kind of cleaning product on the toilet paper? Had you sprayed anything that could have came into contact with it that has irritated your eye? That does look painful.

Well I just gave my puppies breeder A call and the bitch had 4 boys and 4 girls, all black & rust and they were actually born last week, so I have 7 weeks to wait, not 8! I'm so excited. She said she would email some baby pictures :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

I was a little apprehensive I was going to come on here and find out she had only 2 bitches! Made up for you!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I was dreading making the call. I couldn't wait til I got home tonight lol I'm so happy. I really can't take any more bad stuff right now. I'm getting my baby!:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It was just plain, unscented toilet paper.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

So what is everyone up to this evening then? I've had the day from hell but then my puppy news lifted me up. I'm sitting in my car in Tesco carpark until its time to go pick up the oh from his work. I'm so bored


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Yay, so happy for you!! PUPPY TIME!! :jump: 



Jen- Ouch looks painful!  Maybe the toilet paper introduced some kind of bacteria/fungus to your eye (even new clean stuff can still have bugs on) or it might be that a tiny weeny particle of tissue paper got jabbed in there or something...whatever it is I hope they figure out what's wrong and fix it for you soon!


Atari has been a little monster since I got home, been trying to hang washing up on the clothes dryer/hanger thing and he keeps stealing socks/underwear and running off with them! :devil: Little bloody :censor:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> So what is everyone up to this evening then? I've had the day from hell but then my puppy news lifted me up. I'm sitting in my car in Tesco carpark until its time to go pick up the oh from his work. I'm so bored


I have an evening of lazing around eating cheesepuffs and playing with crazy cats ahead of me! So nothing very exciting :lol2: Might start trying to teach Atari some tricks, not sure how well he will take to it though (Howl seems to love learning things!). Have you thought of any puppy names yet? I know it's a bit early but I'm terrible and always have loads of name ideas well before I get a pet, was thinking of names for Atari the minute I arranged to view him :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

The hubby went out to a Batman double bill at the movies. I was gonna go, but don't think I'd be able to keep my eyes open through the whole thing. So I am having an argument on FB. Somebody posted this picture:










Said she saw the snake in the yard so had her husband go and kill it. Doesn't even look venomous (can't tell properly from my phone, but I think it's a gopher snake). And then her kids played with the poor snake's carcass.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Yes. Her name is going to be 'Morgan' and I'm going to see if I can be really cheeky and ask to choose her KC name. 

My last dog was named 'dexter' after the tv series and the characters surname is Morgan:blush:

He's going to be leaving a legacy behind him, I'm making damn sure of it. Lol


----------



## Amalthea

That's a lovely name


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Thank you. It's something that means a lot to me. Very few people get to know why i chose the name lol most people just get told its one I like


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Yes. Her name is going to be 'Morgan' and I'm going to see if I can be really cheeky and ask to choose her KC name.
> 
> My last dog was named 'dexter' after the tv series and the characters surname is Morgan:blush:
> 
> He's going to be leaving a legacy behind him, I'm making damn sure of it. Lol


LOVE the name (another Dexter fan, teehee!). Haha hopefully you'll be able to choose her KC name too, unfortunately my Somali's GCCF name is "Yum Yum" of all bloody things :lol:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

There was absolutely no need for them to do that to the snake!! Completely shocked by their attitude as well. I was always brought up to respect wildlife (both at home and at school) and I'd never dream of doing something like that. Really makes me sad there are people like that out there


----------



## Amalthea

Now they keep using "God" and "lord" in their exasperation. Pretty sure these people are Christian. And they are defending the senseless killing of one of "God's creatures".


----------



## Junior13reptilez

Amalthea - you can't reason with the logically impaired:Na_Na_Na_Na: Have to say I completely agree with you, if the children had been taught respect there would never be this problem in the first place. Also what birds is she keeping, as the snake looks nowhere near big enough to be eating any substantial captive birds. Would she prefer mice and rats eating the bird's eggs?


----------



## Amalthea

Not sure what birds she keeps. I'll be removing her from my FB after I'm done with the arguing.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Serenity's_Fall said:


> LOVE the name (another Dexter fan, teehee!). Haha hopefully you'll be able to choose her KC name too, unfortunately my Somali's GCCF name is "Yum Yum" of all bloody things :lol:


yeah i was half way into the first season when my boy arrived at the kennels, so underweight and unloved and with the worst attitude ever, he fitted the name perfectly, my broody homicidal orphan with such a loving gentle side that only me and the closest to me ever got to see.


----------



## Kare

My GSD bitch Morgan is named after Morgan le Fay, sorceress and half sister of King Arthur Pendragon.


----------



## Amalthea

Awww *sad face* seems one of the uneducated morons has blocked me on FB... I'm really torn up by that.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone thought i would pop in and say hi an that things were begining to get a bit better for me, however I am currently in bits and heartbroken as I have just found my 15 year old corn snake Ginga passed in her viv. I have had her since she was a hatcling and watched her grow into the most wonderful animal i have ever had the privilege to look after. She would let anyone handle her aged from 2 upwards wihtout any misbehaving at all and all the local children would come to see her and she taught them about animal care. I am so devastated over it and i will miss her terribly. R.I.P Ginga


----------



## cloggers

Looks like a gopher/grey rat sorta thing. Can't tell really.

Wooo for the puppy  I'm gunna embarrass myself here. Was it a dobermann you settled on? Or a rottie? :blush: 

I've just finished my new viv room  so chuffed! started at 4, finished about half an hour ago! and been playing with my little brothers new tortoise Tabitha. Good day all round!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone thought i would pop in and say hi an that things were begining to get a bit better for me, however I am currently in bits and heartbroken as I have just found my 15 year old corn snake Ginga passed in her viv. I have had her since she was a hatcling and watched her grow into the most wonderful animal i have ever had the privilege to look after. She would let anyone handle her aged from 2 upwards wihtout any misbehaving at all and all the local children would come to see her and she taught them about animal care. I am so devastated over it and i will miss her terribly. R.I.P Ginga


I'm so sorry to hear about Ginga Sam  She sounds like she was a wonderful snake, rest in peace little one xx


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry to hear that, Sammy 

I thought a gopher snake, too... The husband has now said that he knows it wasn't venomous. Nice.


----------



## sammy1969

THank you Becca and Jen. SHe really was one of those special ones that touch your heart in just the right place and she has been helping me get through things recently as have the other animals. I am going to miss her so much


----------



## DavieB

What was the cops name who found him out in season 2, I really liked him felt a bit sorry for his end to the pshyco english bird. 

Pardon my t*tt**S lol


----------



## Kare

All my friends raved about Dexter, I forced myself to watch the first 3 series through the internet to see what they were on about and still could not get attached, so quit.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Kare said:


> All my friends raved about Dexter, I forced myself to watch the first 3 series through the internet to see what they were on about and still could not get attached, so quit.


For me the majority of it is drooling at the hot ginger guy. :flrt:


----------



## cloggers

Loved the first series. Couldn't get into the second


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

cloggers said:


> Looks like a gopher/grey rat sorta thing. Can't tell really.
> 
> Wooo for the puppy  I'm gunna embarrass myself here. Was it a dobermann you settled on? Or a rottie? :blush:
> 
> I've just finished my new viv room  so chuffed! started at 4, finished about half an hour ago! and been playing with my little brothers new tortoise Tabitha. Good day all round!


i decided on a dobermann :flrt: but i miss having a rottie so so much. if i had my way i'd have another right now.



DavieB said:


> What was the cops name who found him out in season 2, I really liked him felt a bit sorry for his end to the pshyco english bird.
> 
> Pardon my t*tt**S lol


you mean the black guy? Sgt. Doakes ? i liked him


----------



## DavieB

That was it Doakes. "stop grinning like a psycho" 
Good character so he was.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I havent been online for 2 days as our network was playing up.

Sam, sorry to hear about Giinga.

Chloe, pics of your bro's Hermanns please. Tortoises are fab!

Evilhiddenclaws (can't remember your real name, sorry), great news about the Dobbie pup. And cool name choice!

Eileen, thats terrible about the card! What a shocker!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> That was it Doakes. "stop grinning like a psycho"
> Good character so he was.


He was an amazing character, I did love him. There's a rottie in my doghome that I love who would suit that name:whistling2:



Zoo-Man said:


> I havent been online for 2 days as our network was playing up.
> 
> Sam, sorry to hear about Giinga.
> 
> Chloe, pics of your bro's Hermanns please. Tortoises are fab!
> 
> Evilhiddenclaws (can't remember your real name, sorry), great news about the Dobbie pup. And cool name choice!
> 
> Eileen, thats terrible about the card! What a shocker!


Heh thanks.


----------



## DavieB

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> He was an amazing character, I did love him. There's a rottie in my doghome that I love who would suit that name:whistling2:


And would you like to take him home.... :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - I can't get connected on my laptop - something's gone wrong! :sad: So I couldn't get on last night cos Darcey was asleep in the bedroom, now I'm having a catch up!


DavieB said:


> How brilliant is it that you checked your credit card in time for them to get caught and charged before moving on. Wonder how many times they have previously got away with it.


Incredibly lucky, cos I never do check it on line, just always wait for the paper one to arrive. The Taunton police rang me this morning to say the guy has been released on bail, so now they have to go to Liverpool to interview the guy who actually used the card.



Amalthea said:


> So I am having an argument on FB. Somebody posted this picture:
> 
> Said she saw the snake in the yard so had her husband go and kill it. Doesn't even look venomous (can't tell properly from my phone, but I think it's a gopher snake). And then her kids played with the poor snake's carcass.


Good for you Jen! :2thumb: People like that make me mad too. 


Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Yes. Her name is going to be 'Morgan' and I'm going to see if I can be really cheeky and ask to choose her KC name.
> 
> My last dog was named 'dexter' after the tv series and the characters surname is Morgan:blush:


I liked watching Dexter too! :2thumb:

I chose both my Afghan Hounds names, cos I chose them before they were registered. Tara was Kharisar Talaria Tammuz (her mum was Tanzhi Tasmin) so I stuck with the TT - Talaria were the winged sandals of Hermes (I'm a mythology fan and had called my first dog, the yellow lab, Jason) and Tammuz is a Babylonian deity meaning the sun.

Zorah's litter was their "Z" litter, so I stuck with their theme and chose Zorah Khan 


sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone thought i would pop in and say hi an that things were begining to get a bit better for me, however I am currently in bits and heartbroken as I have just found my 15 year old corn snake Ginga passed in her viv. I have had her since she was a hatcling and watched her grow into the most wonderful animal i have ever had the privilege to look after. She would let anyone handle her aged from 2 upwards wihtout any misbehaving at all and all the local children would come to see her and she taught them about animal care. I am so devastated over it and i will miss her terribly. R.I.P Ginga


So sorry to hear about Ginga, Sammy. Corn snakes do have the most fantastic temperament if they're treated right! RIP Ginga

And now we're all off out to meet my cousins from Oxford, who are staying at our local Holiday Inn, for lunch.


----------



## sammy1969

Morning everyone
Thank you Colin an EIleen for kind words, and Eileen yes corns that are borught up right do have the most amazng temperments andhoo yo have a good time wth your cousins. I have finally stopped crying over Ginga now I think just have the heartbreaking job of cleaning out her viv and disinfectanting it out etc.Well guess I had better start poodling away here or wont get anything done again today. Speak to you all later


----------



## cloggers

Sorry about Ginga 

Here she is  Tabitha


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> And would you like to take him home.... :lol2:
> 
> image


I'd love to take him home... I wanted to assess him with the cats to start with but after asking my oh and having my head totally chewed off its clear he wont even let me try the rottie. I still want him though, he's lovely. 

I'm going to email the breeder tonight cos she said she'd send me pictures but hasn't. I'll ask if I could have a certain KC name for her. Just don't want to offend them lol


----------



## DavieB

Mines is Kalaslane Kome On. His brother is Kalaslane Kickass that would have been an awesome name lol

Im going to get him urate stone tested in a couple of weeks. his parents are both carrier, but a lot of the pups of the sire are coming back clear, none affected.


I think I'm mad I'm about to drive 10 miles for the dog to get a biscuit at the vet's.


----------



## DavieB

Video: The guard dog who trains pedestrians to throw his ball back - Around the web - London 24


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Sorry about Ginga
> 
> Here she is  Tabitha
> 
> image


Aw bless her - cute little critter! :flrt:



DavieB said:


> Video: The guard dog who trains pedestrians to throw his ball back - Around the web - London 24


I could imagine that's the sort of thing Skye would do!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I can't watch the video on my phone but it sounds like something my bosses flatcoat Franky does. Everyone except me keeps chucking his ball or toy each time he drops it over the fence but i don't, I'm a bitch lol


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Surely No!!! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

got yuri a floating water toy today out of [email protected] threw it on the grass to make sure he's fetch it was the grass not flooded about 2" deep and he never seen where it went, so right at the start of the walk I was soaked through 

Ist like a kong wet wubba but with a 2' long neoprene tale which means you can throw it real far was worried when I threw it the first time lol 6 quid down the drain if he doesn't fetch this lol....He did though he can see it easier so when he swims out theres no messing about. He wnet out about 50' + to get it! 

Hols tomorrow!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

just watched the video and yup thats exactly what franky does. it drives me round the bend. even more so when people chuck it back for him!

everyone stops to throw it back in his run, and i just walk straight past lmao.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> got yuri a floating water toy today out of [email protected] threw it on the grass to make sure he's fetch it was the grass not flooded about 2" deep and he never seen where it went, so right at the start of the walk I was soaked through
> 
> Ist like a kong wet wubba but with a 2' long neoprene tale which means you can throw it real far was worried when I threw it the first time lol 6 quid down the drain if he doesn't fetch this lol....He did though he can see it easier so when he swims out theres no messing about. He wnet out about 50' + to get it!
> 
> Hols tomorrow!


Yes, the knotted floating rope I bought for Skye is bright blue, red and purple and I figured he'd spot it in the sea especially, much easier than a small single ball.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Sorry about Ginga
> 
> Here she is  Tabitha
> 
> image


Tabitha looks nice Chloe. Just noticed her food - be careful of chard & spinach, & the cabbage family, as they can inhibit the absorption of calcium : victory:


Well we've had a fab evening. We went to visit Sallie & John, & their menagerie of wonderful exotics. I wrestled Raccoons, a Kinkajou opened his bowels as I held him, & cuddled baby Meerkats. 

And Indy has finally come into season! We noticed some swelling above her vulva this morning, & when we dabbed her vulva with some tissue, there was some spotting. So she will be ready for her rendevous with Sam next weekend :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Ooh Colin - that is so exciting!! :jump:


----------



## cloggers

There was some confusion with her food, was meant to be getting her last night or this morning, which would have given me time to go get her some decent food, but my mum brought her home early. 
She's sat munching on some dandelion and white clover now


----------



## feorag

I've had a quiet day! :roll: (that smiley means no chance! :lol

Took Ellie and Darcey to my fav garden centre this afternoon so they could play in the indoor play area safely while Elise stayed home and tried to catch up on her lost sleep.


----------



## DavieB

Lots of fun had then Eileen? 

I slept late after staying up really late last night. Been upto Fife and picked my daughters up. Went out and got Yuri a crash mat for the boot so he's not sitting on a hard surface so long. Just sitting down relaxing for a wee while before I down some energy drinks and get on the road. Oh and I ate a mealworm earlier on to gross the family out!


----------



## Shell195

Ive been at the sanctuary all day again as my friend and her daughter arent back from Inverness until tomorrow. Roll on Saturday as I ache all over as by tomorrow I will have done 6 full days and 5 puppy sitting nights. I now have all the paperwork for Zak I just need the rescue to complete and return their copies and pay the balance of his flight then its all systems go. He arrives at 7.50am on 2nd August:jump:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Lots of fun had then Eileen?
> 
> I slept late after staying up really late last night. Been upto Fife and picked my daughters up. Went out and got Yuri a crash mat for the boot so he's not sitting on a hard surface so long. Just sitting down relaxing for a wee while before I down some energy drinks and get on the road. Oh and I ate a mealworm earlier on to gross the family out!


 Yuk!! 

Having fed a tiny baby Soprano Pippistrelle bat on mealworms (you have to pull the head off and squeeze the inside out for the bat to lick) I know what comes out and it's yuk!!!



Shell195 said:


> Ive been at the sanctuary all day again as my friend and her daughter arent back from Inverness until tomorrow. Roll on Saturday as I ache all over as by tomorrow I will have done 6 full days and 5 puppy sitting nights. I now have all the paperwork for Zak I just need the rescue to complete and return their copies and pay the balance of his flight then its all systems go. He arrives at 7.50am on 2nd August:jump:


Good gracious, Shell - that a helluva shift!


----------



## DavieB

Not long at all to go Shelle! 

Bet your at the airport about 5 hour s early lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Counting down sleeps yet, Shell??


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awww so exciting Shell!!! Not long now 

Tabitha is so cute!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Exciting times all round! Not only is Indy in season, but her mum Lolly has also started today, as we suspected they would synchronise. So they'll both be off for a dirty weekend (long weekend) next week. :2thumb:


----------



## Kare

Zoo-Man said:


> Exciting times all round! Not only is Indy in season, but her mum Lolly has also started today, as we suspected they would synchronise. So they'll both be off for a dirty weekend (long weekend) next week. :2thumb:


I lay bets they would when you listed two different months they were due in. What do I win? : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Kare said:


> I lay bets they would when you listed two different months they were due in. What do I win? : victory:


Erm............... a chocolate digestive? :lol2:


----------



## Kare

Oh...Oh well, make it a Milk chocolate hobnob and I'm happy!!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Exciting times all round! Not only is Indy in season, but her mum Lolly has also started today, as we suspected they would synchronise. So they'll both be off for a dirty weekend (long weekend) next week. :2thumb:


No surprise that that has happened, but great news! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Erm............... a chocolate digestive? :lol2:





Kare said:


> Oh...Oh well, make it a Milk chocolate hobnob and I'm happy!!


I suggest Davie picks it up on his way down and delivers it for you both! :lol2:

:hmm: Hasn't he already left for his hollies??


----------



## DavieB

Yep I'm currently on a 10 minute break from the beach going .ng back down to the beach now for a swim with the kids an Yuri . 


Care I'm at par .sa ds if you do fancy meeting up. 

And does anyone want Yuris large ezydog harness he very nearly outgrown it across the chest. It's at max adjust so a week or two left tops.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Yep I'm currently on a 10 minute break from the beach going .ng back down to the beach now for a swim with the kids an Yuri .
> 
> 
> Care I'm at par .sa ds if you do fancy meeting up.
> 
> And does anyone want Yuris large ezydog harness he very nearly outgrown it across the chest. It's at max adjust so a week or two left tops.


So are you having a good time and is your cottage good?


----------



## DavieB

Having a brilliant time Eileen its a static caravan I'm in,-all mod cons though. 2 minute walk from dog friendly beach, been in swimming beside Yuri lol. Kids are having a ball. Off down the beach in 10 mins for Yuri to get another swim to cool down for a while.

Already discussed rebooking the same caravan with emma for two weeks next year.


Yuri has been crapping sand though.... Hopefully he learns not to drink sea water quickly too.


----------



## DavieB

Decided to tell Nathan he lost his dummy at the beach he's near 3 so should be off it by now he cAme down the beach with me and my daughters while I was throwing the ball into the sea for Yuri he threw 2 of his pixar cars into the sea to "find his dummy" I never saw his do it so a tender worth of cars are on a mission impossible to find a dummy in the sea lmao .

Had some eejit letting g his wee terrier dog off the lead into play it ran up to play with Yuri while he was on lead and Nathan was on my shoulders when Yuri pulled I almost fell over lol. I'm really cautious with Yuri and small dogs he has a habit of hooking then with his paws., which can occasionally cause a yelp. He's just too clumsy this guy insisted it was "ok" though sure it wouldn't be the case when Yuri broke its ribs standing on it though....


On phone excuse grammar please.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Having a brilliant time Eileen its a static caravan I'm in,-all mod cons though. 2 minute walk from dog friendly beach, been in swimming beside Yuri lol. Kids are having a ball. Off down the beach in 10 mins for Yuri to get another swim to cool down for a while.
> 
> Already discussed rebooking the same caravan with emma for two weeks next year.
> 
> Yuri has been crapping sand though.... Hopefully he learns not to drink sea water quickly too.


Glad to hear you're enjoying it - I couldn't remember if it was a static or a cottage. :blush:

:lol2: @ Yuri crapping sand. I had that problem when I made the mistake of taking a tennis ball to the beach for Skye! never again! :roll:

I can imagine that, being caught off guard by Yuri pulling, he could well get you off balance and pull you over. I had a stupid loose dog at the beach once and Skye was going mad to get at him, the dog ran round me, so Skye ran after him and literally pulled me over! The owners were yards away and taking no bloody notice of their stupid dog at all! :bash:


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying it - I couldn't remember if it was a static or a cottage. :blush:
> 
> :lol2: @ Yuri crapping sand. I had that problem when I made the mistake of taking a tennis ball to the beach for Skye! never again! :roll:
> 
> I can imagine that, being caught off guard by Yuri pulling, he could well get you off balance and pull you over. I had a stupid loose dog at the beach once and Skye was going mad to get at him, the dog ran round me, so Skye ran after him and literally pulled me over! The owners were yards away and taking no bloody notice of their stupid dog at all! :bash:


It took a wee while for me to even figure out who's dog it was. If I seen my dog causing hassle to someone with a 2 year old on they're shoulders I'd race over. Tbf anytime Yuri even thinks about running to other dogs I race after him, especially if they're on lead.this dog was annoying everyone's dogs, the guy said and I quote "it what dogs do ain't it" ......

We're you seething after you got up Eileen.... I'd have gave the owner a right mouthful if I'd fell tonight.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> It took a wee while for me to even figure out who's dog it was. If I seen my dog causing hassle to someone with a 2 year old on their shoulders I'd race over. Tbf anytime Yuri even thinks about running to other dogs I race after him, especially if their on lead.this dog was annoying everyone's dogs, the guy said and I quote "it what dogs do ain't it" ......


See, that would have incensed me, cos that may be what *DOGS* do, but it's not what *OWNERS* do and I'd have felt obliged to tell him that - d*ckhead! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

After much plea bargaining, assessment and tears Sophie is now the very proud owner of Rio :shock:
It didnt help that the other dogs were so good with him,I thought they may have sided with me:whip: He has had about 4 previous homes and is about 4/5 years old and had the most awful long nails that curled into circles 

Bathed, warm and sleepy(His claws have already been cut on here but they are still very long)


----------



## DavieB

Well he has a forever home now shelle!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im chuffed that Sophie worked her spell on you Shell. The poor little lad needs some stability in his life now. And a pedicure :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He is adorable, Shell!! :flrt:

We had a visitor tonight :flrt: only a little'un, too. So cute!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> After much plea bargaining, assessment and tears Sophie is now the very proud owner of Rio :shock:
> It didnt help that the other dogs were so good with him,I thought they may have sided with me:whip: He has had about 4 previous homes and is about 4/5 years old and had the most awful long nails that curled into circles
> 
> Bathed, warm and sleepy(His claws have already been cut on here but they are still very long)
> 
> image


:lol2: I know I shouldn't laugh, but you really are a soft sh*te!!! I kinda guessed that would happen. And that was before I saw him - now I've seen a photo i can see why you gave in! 

Yes, David I did give the owner a mouthful! I mean, someone is on a beach with their dog running free, having a lovely time, then the owner sees your dog running towards them and she calls her dog straight to her and puts him on a leash, should that not tell you something? :bash:


----------



## feorag

Cross posted Jen. What a really cute fella he is!

How's your eye now?


----------



## DavieB

Finally started using YouTube 

My username is tafkaod if anyones interested will mainly be doggy videos and the odd lizard ones though lol. Currently uploading a 200 meg vid of Yuri in the sea.


Nicer visitor Jen. My visitors usually want cash lol....


----------



## Amalthea

My eye is loads better!!  still gets tired quickly, but at least I can see! :lol: got an appt at the eye clinic in September...


----------



## DavieB

Amalthea said:


> My eye is loads better!!  still gets tired quickly, but at least I can see! :lol: got an appt at the eye clinic in September...




That's ages Jen. Can you handle the pain until then?


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Finally started using YouTube
> 
> My username is tafkaod if anyones interested will mainly be doggy videos and the odd lizard ones though lol. Currently uploading a 200 meg vid of Yuri in the sea.


Post a link when you get the first one up and then I can subscribe to you and get an e-mail whenever you upload a new one! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> My eye is loads better!!  still gets tired quickly, but at least I can see! :lol: got an appt at the eye clinic in September...


Glad to hear that, but it's ridiculous that you have to wait until september to go to the eye clinic! :bash:


----------



## DavieB

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&feature=vm-privacy&video_id=qgy8BSgH0nc


----------



## Amalthea

I thought the same when they called. Eyes are supposed to be seen quickly due to how delicate they are. It doesn't hurt now... Just tires easily.


----------



## Shell195

I cant believe they are making you wait that long Jen:bash: 
Will watch your videos shortly Dave, I get very annoyed with other dogs owners its just as well my lot are non reactive! The weather looks great in Cornwall I really am jealous as I love that place.

Sophie had gone to work so now Rio is my shadow, Im surprised how easily he has fitted in the others have accepted him with no problems at all. I will get a photo later of him stood amongst the pack:lol2:
Its very hot and humid here today another kind of wetaher I dont like.


----------



## feorag

We got very strong winds, but it's still helluva hot! I don't like it either!


----------



## Kare

I love it, I adore the heat even if I do have to work in it.

Always have, always will. 

I am quite pale but my skin tends to not burn so nothing at all to ever hold me back from making the most of the heat.

Guess it is lucky for me I live in the warmest area of the UK, but have to admit I miss the heat I got use to during the time I lived in Australia. If I could I would not only live in Australia, I would live in the North of the country in the dry season and move to the south for the summer, just so I didn't miss out on a second of possible heat...more heat please!!


----------



## DavieB

I'm not a massive fan of the heat.... 

I'm ok if I'm doing something in it, but not working. 

Dog is struggling with it thIs week. Cars got the Aircon ramped up all the time. It's gave him the runs and he's drooling about 2 litres an hour. He stopped in the centre of newquay main street and done a big squirt poo had to rinse it down the draw with 2 bottles of sprite. He doesn't clock his leg yet either so tends to stop I the middle of the street and Pee about a litre at a time... there's no grass I towns here lol.


----------



## Amalthea

I love the warmth, but it's not that nice here at the moment. It's warm, but muggy and overcast. I got a bit of sun over the weekend, which was lovely  I am definitely a sun worshipper!


----------



## feorag

I don't Like too much heat - couldnt' stand it when I lived in Hampshire - it was just too hot. I'm an autumn and spring bird! :2thumb:

Davie when I click that link I go to my own page? :crazy:


----------



## DavieB

Lol. I followed you yesterday 
. Tafkaod is .y username


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Got you!!

My word Yuri's really got the hang of swimming hasn't he!


----------



## DavieB

There's Newfie in his genes lol, he just never knew....

It's dead quiet in here. (the forum I mean this thread in particular)


I'm thinking of leaving Yuri in the caravan for a couple of hours tomorrow. He,s not enjoying the daytime heat or the travelling at the moment. The cars too hot for him even with air con turned right up. I reckon he'd be better of in caravan while we went to Penzance. Not keen on leaving him but the kids want to go see pirate stuff. I'm hoping he eventually gets better with the heat he doesn't cope well at all just now.


----------



## feorag

I think it's brilliant! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Sneaked an edit in there Eileen what's your thoughts on it? 

Your my first subscriber btw


----------



## feorag

I'm glad you clarified that, I thought I'd just had another senior moment! :gasp:

It's a tough call - does the caravan stay cool - in my experience most caravans heat up quite a bit throughout a red hot day, but obviously if you go to Penzance at some stage he will have to be left in the car and that won't be good.

I remember many years ago now when we had the 2 GSDs we had a 2 week holiday in a chalet on the shore of Loch Linnhe at kentallan, just south of Ballachulish. We had a full week of unbearably hot weather and the dogs suffered so much, we just stayed in with them during the day and went out at about 5:00-6:00pm up into Glencoe where they could swim in the stream.

Skye particularly feels the heat, but I've noticed that when I switch the tower fan on for me, he immediately goes and lies in front of it! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

The caravans not been bad on the days we have arrived home, shut the curtains leave a window open and I'm sure it will be fine (it's against the rules though) yuris a quiet boy who doesnt chew anything but paper and with a load of water he'll be ok. I wouldn't dream of it if it got as hot as the car. I'm to paranoid to leave him in the car in this weather so there is no way he'd get left in it in Penzance. If I'd known it would be this hot I'd probably have booked later in the year. It was 27 according to the car at one point. Yuri would live in the sea but my sons decided he doesn't iike the beach and we want to do things together obviously.

I'm hoping as Yuri grows he learns to therms regulate better. This holiday is doing wonders for his socialisation. And hid ego lol the amount of people who drool over him is unreal. He done really well in Newquay today with other dogs too think the heat had something to do with that too though. 


Someone had a wee black dog that they thought looked like a tiny Yuri, they lay him beside Yuri to get a little and large picture (they asked first) Yuri never even budged which is totally unlike him.


----------



## feorag

If you think the caravan is staying cool, then I think it would be the best option if it's going to be another hot day. If he's quiet I'm sure no-one would know he's there. Skye would bark if he heard people talking outside, so I couldn't do anything like that.

Shame about Nathan not liking the beach, but I'm sure he'll change his mind when he's a little older and can appreciate it more. :2thumb:

Now I'm off to bed cos I'm cream crackered! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Night night


----------



## Zoo-Man

Goodnight Eileen. 

Its a warm sticky night here, & the dogs are having a bout of group lesbianism :lol2:


----------



## Kare

Zoo-Man said:


> Its a warm sticky night here, & the dogs are having a bout of group lesbianism :lol2:


That was the most random thing I have seen here in Random cat chat thread


----------



## Shell195

Another hot and sticky day :whip: 

I had to rush Tom Tom to the vets yesterday as I followed a trail of bloody urine to him on the landing, he was sodden as the pee just ran out of him. the vet says he looks like hes had a blockage that has freed itself but cant understand why he hasnt appeared unwell and showed no pain  They kept him in and Im to ring after 2 today as they are giving hin a contrast xray to check out his bladder


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I am officially looking for a new job. The way Liz speaks to me is pushing my homicidal side over the edge!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Shell195

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I am officially looking for a new job. The way Liz speaks to me is pushing my homicidal side over the edge!
> 
> How is everyone today?


 
Remind me what you do for a living Ive fogotten:blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Tom Tom!! I'm sure he'll be fine, though. Bless him!!

Anybody have any thoughts on the Harringtons cat food? We feed the dog version to Diesel and have seen the cat one now... Louis has a funny tummy, but so does Diesel and the food has done wonders with him...


----------



## feorag

Gracious me, Shell! He's hid that very well!! :gasp:

I hope he's OK and they don't find anything too serious! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I got the results back for my hba1c (kinda like a diabetes average for about three months) and its pretty much normal! :2thumb: tiny bit elevated, but not too bad at all.


----------



## feorag

Missed your post Helen. I don't think anyone has a right to abuse an employee or take advantage of them, so I would be looking for another job too if I were you!

Good news about the diabetes, Jen! :2thumb: Sorry I don't know anything about the Harrington's cat food - that's what happens when you 'leave' the cat fancy, you don't find out about all the new foods appearing etc.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Shell195 said:


> Remind me what you do for a living Ive fogotten:blush:


I work at boarding kennels. I love my job but not the staff. And i dont like certain things, Like the doghome side of things.




feorag said:


> Missed your post Helen. I don't think anyone has a right to abuse an employee or take advantage of them, so I would be looking for another job too if I were you!
> 
> Good news about the diabetes, Jen! :2thumb: Sorry I don't know anything about the Harrington's cat food - that's what happens when you 'leave' the cat fancy, you don't find out about all the new foods appearing etc.


Nope and I've had enough of it. Every little dig she's had this morning seems directed at me


----------



## DavieB

I think I've got an issue with Yuri. As you know I've been skipping shin myself I hadn't done between his pads though, I just found stone horrendously matted fur between his pads on his left paw it's almost as big as onenof the "toe pads" wink a groomed be bake to dsak with this or is it a vet trip. Or is there something I can do? 

Cheers for anticipated advice folks.... most of what I'd read said it wiukd be more of a winter issue so I hadn't worried too much about it intik I felt this... he doesn't seem to be in pain or having bother walking. So it can wait until I get to my own vet or a groomer.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I am officially looking for a new job. The way Liz speaks to me is pushing my homicidal side over the edge!
> 
> How is everyone today?



Sadly I've had waaay too many jobs with sh*t bosses and also cowrokers on occasion. Prob best you get the hell out of there, no fun working with people like that and not something you should have to put up with! Although I think it's sad that you have to leave, she should be the one going really behaving like that...




Amalthea said:


> Poor Tom Tom!! I'm sure he'll be fine, though. Bless him!!
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on the Harringtons cat food? We feed the dog version to Diesel and have seen the cat one now... Louis has a funny tummy, but so does Diesel and the food has done wonders with him...


I've not used it myself but have only heard good things so far and it has a fairly high meat content compared to some other foods, 40% I think from memory? Plus it only has a few ingredients and doesn't seem to be packed with additives/crap/etc etc. Howl has a sensitive tummy and the only bloody food that doesn't make him puke all the time is Acana, bloody expensive though, cats eat better than I do half the time! :devil:









Atari has just willingly eaten some cauliflower and seemed to really enjoy it...I was chopping some up in the kitchen ready for boiling and took some little bits upstairs for the meeces and Atari did the "you have food give it to me NOW" stare so I let him sniff some. Didn't think he'd actually take it but he took it and ate it! :gasp: Does anyone elses cat willingly beg for and eat veg?!! Or do I have a weirdo lol?


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Sadly I've had waaay too many jobs with sh*t bosses and also cowrokers on occasion. Prob best you get the hell out of there, no fun working with people like that and not something you should have to put up with! Although I think it's sad that you have to leave, she should be the one going really behaving like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not used it myself but have only heard good things so far and it has a fairly high meat content compared to some other foods, 40% I think from memory? Plus it only has a few ingredients and doesn't seem to be packed with additives/crap/etc etc. Howl has a sensitive tummy and the only bloody food that doesn't make him puke all the time is Acana, bloody expensive though, cats eat better than I do half the time! :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atari has just willingly eaten some cauliflower and seemed to really enjoy it...I was chopping some up in the kitchen ready for boiling and took some little bits upstairs for the meeces and Atari did the "you have food give it to me NOW" stare so I let him sniff some. Didn't think he'd actually take it but he took it and ate it! :gasp: Does anyone elses cat willingly beg for and eat veg?!! Or do I have a weirdo lol?


Not a cat but Dex stole a piece of cauliflower that was meant for the rats while it was defrosting lol. And if my mum is eating an orange he will go over and beg for some


----------



## Shell195

Another night at the vets for Tom Tom, the contrast xrays showed no tumours or crystals but did show a very thickened bladder wall. Sterile urine has been sent away for testing as he keeps passing clear urine followed by huge blood clots. Im really worried about him now


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh no, poor Tom Tom! Sorry to hear he's not well  Hopefully the tests come back quickly and they can find out what is going on. Hopefully it is nothing too serious and will be easily treatable, will keep fingers crossed for you and Tom Tom!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> Not a cat but Dex stole a piece of cauliflower that was meant for the rats while it was defrosting lol. And if my mum is eating an orange he will go over and beg for some


Haha cheeky Dex lol. My cats are always after stealing food, little buggers. Never heard of a dog eating orange :gasp: I bet my nan's collie would eat orange though, stupid thing eats anything in sight.

Just watched a youtube video of a kitten eating broccoli, so cute :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

I hope he sorts himself out shell hes in ths best place. Theyll suss it out.


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Tom Tom  Your vets are usually so good, so hopefully they'll find something!!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Not a cat but Dex stole a piece of cauliflower that was meant for the rats while it was defrosting lol. And if my mum is eating an orange he will go over and beg for some


I sold one of my Afghan Hound puppies to a young guy who was a vegetarian and asked if he could feed him a vegetarian diet. I explained the principles and said he would have to have meat when he was growing, but that a dog could be fed as a vegetarian and he should buy a book by a herbalist who actually bred Afghans and it would give him all the information he needed to bring the dog up as a vegetarian.

About 3 years later there was a knock at my door and there stood a middle-aged couple holding an Afghan Hound. They explained that they'd bought the dog from a young man whose job was moving him to London and he couldn't take the dog with him, so they'd bought him. They were worried because he'd given them a complete diet sheet of what the dog was being fed on and they thought it was very odd, because it didn't have any meat in it and because my name was on the pedigree they decided to come and see me to ask if it was all right. He was fed oranges instead of bones and this really worried them for some reason.

I have to say that dog was in excellent condition - probably better than mine! 



Shell195 said:


> Another night at the vets for Tom Tom, the contrast xrays showed no tumours or crystals but did show a very thickened bladder wall. Sterile urine has been sent away for testing as he keeps passing clear urine followed by huge blood clots. Im really worried about him now


You're right to be worried Shell - that's not normal for such a young cat. I do hope they can sort things out.

Davie, sorry i can't offer any help as I've never owned a dog that needed clipping, although my Afghans had very hairy feet, they never picked up stones, it was walking in snow that caused them horrendous problems.

I did once have a terrible problem with stones and my labrador, but it was an incredibly hot day and I had him out horse riding with me. It was so hot the road tar melted and stuck to his feet, which then caused every loose stone he walked on to stick to the tar. it was a nightmare, but not connected to what you're experiencing.


----------



## Kare

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Haha cheeky Dex lol. My cats are always after stealing food, little buggers. Never heard of a dog eating orange :gasp: I bet my nan's collie would eat orange though, stupid thing eats anything in sight.
> 
> Just watched a youtube video of a kitten eating broccoli, so cute :flrt:


My dogs adore clementines and satsumas and the like (depending which is in season) They both go nuts for them, drooling on the sofa waiting for their bits whilst my husband eats his fruit.

They also love strawberries.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
With regards to Yuri I personally would not go to a groomers, I would if possible try to get a little at a time done at home. If that did not work I would say it probably needs a little sedation and done at the vets


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

We trim the flatcoats feet in between their pads aswell but ive never come across this problem. You could try trimming them yourself and maybe if you keep the fur short it'll stop.


----------



## DavieB

I've got the tools at home I may give it a try if he's going to let anyone do it it's me.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> I've got the tools at home I may give it a try if he's going to let anyone do it it's me.


at least if its just on the base of his feet you dont need to worry about how it looks lol noone will see it. 

when we trim the flatcoats we have to be precise! but thats because they're being shown in the ring lol


----------



## kemist

Yoda does the "Give me your food" look he likes cheese, galaxy chocolate, custard, yogurt, and mushy peas. Usually we let him sniff our food and if he doesn't like it he just goes to sleep. if he does he has a little bit then goes to sleep. LOL


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> Yoda does the "Give me your food" look he likes cheese, galaxy chocolate, custard, yogurt, and mushy peas. Usually we let him sniff our food and if he doesn't like it he just goes to sleep. if he does he has a little bit then goes to sleep. LOL


That's just like my granddaughter Darcey! As soon as anyone has food she's there - she's worse than Skye! :lol2:


----------



## Kare

I took on a "free to good home" rabbit last week. 

The previous owner was suffering COPD (obstructive breathing issue) and permanently wheezy. They said this was why they were having to rehome him. I am now starting to have my suspicions that it was all a set up and she just wanted shot of this Damian of the rabbit world.

He is possessed AND the spawn of a devil rabbit, he is fine with my other rabbit, but has attempted to attack both my dogs repeatedly, leaving my dog anxious to go into the garden and I am fairly sure if I do not maintain eye contact on him he would willingly attack a human too. 

We have a chihuahua next door and I actually fear for the small dogs welfare if he were to get through the fence.

I wonder now if the lady really had COPD or if her airway is obstructed from scar tissue where the rabbit tried to rip her throat whilst sleeping.


----------



## DavieB

He sounds like a lot of fun kare... a bit like my iguana lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Haha sounds like you have a right handfull there Kare!! My parents previous bunny to the one they have now was a little devil, attacked anything in sight the little bugger. Thankfully their current bunnies are super friendly lazy cuddle monsters


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

kemist said:


> Yoda does the "Give me your food" look he likes cheese, galaxy chocolate, custard, yogurt, and mushy peas. Usually we let him sniff our food and if he doesn't like it he just goes to sleep. if he does he has a little bit then goes to sleep. LOL


My cats have the "give me food" look but unfortunately this is always accompanied by the "give me food NOW" howling :devil: 


Shell- any news on Tom Tom yet?


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell Kare - that sounds horrendous - I did lol a little at the comment about the throat, but it's quite a problem for you to have to deal with.


----------



## hogboy

Dan enjoying the Heatwave :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awwwww such a cute blob of fluffiness!! :flrt:


----------



## Moosey

One of my Boys has been missing for over a week now  He's so friendly and loving, I'm sure someones kids have fallen in love with him and they've decided to ignore his collar, but I just want to know. I dont care if they keep him, as long as he's happy, I just want to know he's safe  I've put things all over every fb group I can find for my area, and posters are going up soon.

Just...would you call and let me know he was okay and living with you now? Hubby thinks they wont coz they'll think I'll be angry and demand him back, but I really wont


----------



## Shell195

Tom Tom is still at the vets, they say hes much improved but is refusing to eat so hes on a drip. I took tsty food in for him today but he wont touch a thing  Test results not back yet


----------



## Kare

Moosey said:


> Just...would you call and let me know he was okay and living with you now? Hubby thinks they wont coz they'll think I'll be angry and demand him back, but I really wont


I do not mean to be unkind, just to answer your question completely honestly...
If I was the person on the other side of this No I would likely not call. 

I think I would not be able to remove myself from my strong belief that no caring owner would have allowed the cat to free roam and especially not such a friendly cat. and there would not be the room for the compassion to see the other persons, the person who lost the cat, point of view. There are a large number of very unkind people and I am afraid although individually I am sure they would not, groups of young people who get carried away and do atrocious things, friendly cats are at such a high risk.

I chase all cats from my garden as they agitate and unsettle my dog. I would not take a cat in at all unless I felt it needed help and I took it to a rescue, but if I was the sort of person that would then if the cat found me I would have likely taken it in and never allowed it out to have its life risked again.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> Tom Tom is still at the vets, they say hes much improved but is refusing to eat so hes on a drip. I took tsty food in for him today but he wont touch a thing  Test results not back yet


I guess any improvement is good but worrying to hear he isn't eating, the drip might help perk him up a bit though and hopefully he gets his appetite back soon! :grouphug:


----------



## kemist

Serenity's_Fall said:


> My cats have the "give me food" look but unfortunately this is always accompanied by the "give me food NOW" howling :devil:
> 
> 
> Shell- any news on Tom Tom yet?


Sorry to hear about tom tom hopes he is better soon!

Yoda doesn't howl so much as chirrup, he tends to save vocal for attracting attention. Once he has your attention he prefers the space an inch infront of your face til you give in and meows loudly everytime you move him away before reclaiming the position.:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I think its being in the vets that has stopped him eating as he was eating right up to him being ill


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I have a horrible feeling my puppy will have an awful KC name! 

And I might be getting her at 7 weeks old as they are coming up to SKC at the end of august and said they would be willing to bring my baby with them!

Haven't quite decided if this is good news or not lmao


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I think its being in the vets that has stopped him eating as he was eating right up to him being ill


It could very well be that he's missing home. He has so many friends at home, it could be very understandable that he's missing everyone being caged at the vets on his own! :sad:


----------



## Esarosa

Hey all sorry.I've not been around much, currently house sitting for in laws so no pc 

sorry to hear about Tom Tom, he's such a young cat  hope the vets figure out what's wrong soon.

Don't think I've put any pictures of Arya up yet, so here is the little chunk


----------



## Shell195

Aww Katie shes beautiful:flrt:

Just spoken to the vets and Tom Tom is now eating all the food I took in with gusto. He still has a bit of blood in his urine but is extremelly bright:flrt: They are keeping him in until the Idex test results come back!!


----------



## feorag

Well, this is me just out of my bed! :gasp: Elise and Darcey went home yesterday and this morning i think I just crashed out. Woke up at nearly 11 and just couldn't motivate myself to get out of bed. I think the last week has well cream crackered me - mentally as well as physically.


Esarosa said:


> Don't think I've put any pictures of Arya up yet, so here is the little chunk


She's beautiful Katie - is she as good as she looks???


Shell195 said:


> Just spoken to the vets and Tom Tom is now eating all the food I took in with gusto. He still has a bit of blood in his urine but is extremelly bright:flrt: They are keeping him in until the Idex test results come back!!


Do you know when that will be Shell?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Aww Katie she is so cute!! 

Yay glad to hear Tom Tom is stuffing his face Shell!  




Just trying to pack bags as I'm driving up to my house in the Lakes this afternoon for a 2 week "holiday". I say holiday, but I'm dog sitting my grandparent's mental border collie so I doubt I'll get any kind of relaxation in :lol2: And as per usual I've left packing till last minute and running round the house like a mad thing grabbing things! Leaving my cats here though for Eric to look after so I don't get to see my boys for 2 whole weeks!  Not sure how Howl will be, the longest I've left him since I got him as a teeny kitteh is 2 days and even then he was running round the house calling for me bless him! Have asked a neighbour to pop in during the day though as Eric works all day so at least they will have someone to play with.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Katie, she is beautiful!!! My broodometer just went berserk! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

She's adorable, Katie!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - quiet on here last night? What is everyone up to today??


----------



## Shell195

TomToms results came back with just blood and protein nothing sinister at all. They say hes had clear urine today but they are keeping him in until tomorrow to be sure. Still dont know why he had his problem though which seems to be the story of my life !!


----------



## feorag

It does all sound rather odd, doesn't it Shell? Especially in such a young cat!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> TomToms results came back with just blood and protein nothing sinister at all. They say hes had clear urine today but they are keeping him in until tomorrow to be sure. Still dont know why he had his problem though which seems to be the story of my life !!


glad the tests didn't show anything sinister, it's all very strange though still not knowing exactly what the problem is.



feorag said:


> Morning everyone - quiet on here last night? What is everyone up to today??


Heehee I've been looking a new cars today to replace my death trap fiesta, ended up ordering a brand spanking new kia, so excited, feel like a proper grown up buying a new car:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Ooh!! Very exciting! :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

The car is white and my mum just (jokingly) suggesting buying black vinyl and turning it into a cow car lol! Would love to see the looks on farmers faces when I rocked up in a cow print car haha!


----------



## Kare

Serenity's_Fall said:


> The car is white and my mum just (jokingly) suggesting buying black vinyl and turning it into a cow car lol! Would love to see the looks on farmers faces when I rocked up in a cow print car haha!


Cow Print Decals


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Haha don't encourage me :lol2: my desk is already covered in fabric with cows printed on it with a cuddly snake and ferret and a squishy stress penguin on the computer so I'm pretty sure evveryone already thinks I'm mental, this will just compound that belief haha.


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> Cow Print Decals


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!


 
Is wondering if Eileen has wet the bed:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Aha!!! No I haven't, cos my new tablets mean I can sneeze, cough and laugh with impunity!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Aha!!! No I haven't, cos my new tablets mean I can sneeze, cough and laugh with impunity!! :2thumb:


You just stayed up late then:lol2:
Ive picked TomTom up from the vets he has lots of clear urine followed by bloody urine and the vets have no idea why:bash:Hes tested negative for everything and the contrast xrays only showed a thickened bladder wall. Ive locked him in our bedroom so I can keep an eye on him but he doesnt look a happy boy  Hes to go back for a check on Monday or before if he deteriorates


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You just stayed up late then:lol2:
> Ive picked TomTom up from the vets he has lots of clear urine followed by bloody urine and the vets have no idea why:bash:Hes tested negative for everything and the contrast xrays only showed a thickened bladder wall. Ive locked him in our bedroom so I can keep an eye on him but he doesnt look a happy boy  Hes to go back for a check on Monday or before if he deteriorates


Stayed up late?? At 11:00am??? I'm never in my bed before 11:30 - if that, but I don't stay up until the early hours unless I can't get to sleep within an hour, in that event I get up, have a bowl of cereal and a cup of tea, have a blether on here if there's anything interesting going on and go back to bed - it usually works for me!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Stayed up late?? At 11:00am??? I'm never in my bed before 11:30 - if that, but I don't stay up until the early hours unless I can't get to sleep within an hour, in that event I get up, have a bowl of cereal and a cup of tea, have a blether on here if there's anything interesting going on and go back to bed - it usually works for me!


 
You showed up online at 1.00am which was unusual for you:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Was that a couple of nights ago, cos I got up after an hour cos I couldn't sleep?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Was that a couple of nights ago, cos I got up after an hour cos I couldn't sleep?


 
Last night! which is why I commented, this is very hard work:lol2:


----------



## DavieB




----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> image


 
You really have picked the right week to go on holiday:no1:


----------



## DavieB

It's a shame I'm home  got home half two this morning. Booked up 2 weeks for same time next year can't wait. Really did have a good time have some pictures inc pcs of the dog I'll put up later if anyone's interested. Those on Facebook can suffer the family pics lol.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Wow that looked amazing! Last time I went in the bloody sea it was skinny dipping at formby beach, turned out not to be the best idea lol bloody freezing! Yuri certainly looks to be having fun! 

I've decided my grandparents are worse than me with alcohol, every time I come up to visit I seem to end up drunk within a few days of arrival(if not hours lol) proud to say I came out from tonights meal a damn sight sober than the grandparents! Now to collapse in bed in my "food coma" ( I always get uber sleepy after eating and need a nap haha!)


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> You showed up online at 1.00am which was unusual for you:whistling2:





Shell195 said:


> Last night! which is why I commented, this is very hard work:lol2:


I'm very confuzzled (which isn't easy at my age you know!) but my last post was at 11:56 and then I posted one post after that and went to bed :crazy:



DavieB said:


> image


Certainly looks like you had a good time Davie - yes put your holiday photos up! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Our 2 Chihuahua girls have now gone to their respective stud's homes for a while. The house is strange without Chis.


----------



## feorag

OOh! But it's exciting nevertheless!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Morning everyone. I'm bored. Sitting in Tesco carpark cos I don't start work til 9 today. 

And today is the day I tell Liz my manageress that I need to start looking for a new job! Wish me luck.


----------



## feorag

Ooh, good luck and don't forget to tell her why!! :bash:

I'm off in 10 minutes to a large park in the centre of Newcastle for the gay dog show "Paws with Pride". We go every year and have a great time. The organiser is a lovely bkoke who really supports us - they pay us to go and they allow us to fundraise and he has a huge cake made by a baker friend which he donates for us to slice up and sell. :2thumb:

I usually face paint, but my arm is cream crackered and I still have little use in it, so I'm doing glitter tattoos instead.

This is the cake - it's a rainbow cake so it has 7 different coloured layers like a rainbow. It's so tall that we could slice it well and thin and get loads of slices to sell! She also made us those cake hedgehogs to sell! :2thumb:

Colin, you and Clark should come up one year - you'd have a great time and we could meet up again! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

That is a fantastic cake! Absolutely fantastic.

I haven't had a chance to speak to Liz yet so I'll need to do it over lunch. I need to be tactful with this otherwise they'll make my life hell. So I'm using money and the lack of it as my main reason right now, which isn't a lie, I'm just going to leave out what I think of her management skills! Lol.


----------



## Amalthea

That cake looks amazing!!! :2thumb:

Going to visit with my glidery friends today at Shropshire Exotics  not seen one of 'em for years, so super excited!!


----------



## DavieB

BBC News - Gay pride dog show looks for Newcastle's campest canine

Had to google that to see what it was all about lol. Should be fun.

I have a photo of Yuri chasing that GSD he walks with and he really is flouncing about he could win gayest pic with it lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Very exciting Eileen!!! Hope Lolly & Indy behave themselves & flirt like crazy with those boys. 

That cake looks fab Eileen! Yes, that sounds like a great idea for us to meet up again. We could bring some dogs too. We shall keep an ear out for when the next one is.

Good luck Helen. : victory:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Finally did it! Spoke to my manageress about needing to leave and it went very well. Hopefully i won't get treated like crap until I do. And she seemed ok with me staying until i had another job to go to


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Finally did it! Spoke to my manageress about needing to leave and it went very well. Hopefully i won't get treated like crap until I do. And she seemed ok with me staying until i had another job to go to


Oh good, bet thats a relief. Like you say, lets just hope they aren't funny with you til you leave, as some employers do.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh good, bet thats a relief. Like you say, lets just hope they aren't funny with you til you leave, as some employers do.


Yeah definitely. They seem good with it so far. Plus the overtime I've just done will need to be paid to me so I should get a nice final wage.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Yeah definitely. They seem good with it so far. Plus the overtime I've just done will need to be paid to me so I should get a nice final wage.


Oh thats good then. How are things with Luke now?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh thats good then. How are things with Luke now?


Better, thank you. I guess we still have issues but I think once a few things that are stressing us out are sorted we'll be ok again.

Until the next time lol


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck to your girls Colin x

Eileen that dog show sounds fantastic and that cake is fabulous. the
The guy who invited you sounds lovely

Have fun Jen

Shell how is TomTom today?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I know it's not the same without the chi's around Colin but oooo just think of the potential cute little chi puppies!:flrt:

ooo Eileen that cake is fab! I think rainbow cakes always need nyan cat on them somewhere though, nyan nyan nyan!  shame it's not a gay cat show, howl and Atari would be perfect for that lol.

how did the meet with glidery friends go Jen?

good on you fortelling them you need to leave Helen, really good they are letting u stay on till you get another job too, hopefully they don't get too arsy though.

how's tom tom doing shell?


----------



## feorag

Finally back and had a lovely day, although we were moved from where we've been the last 2 days so we were right on the end of the line of stalls and I think it affected our takings, as we didn't really take much money at all - I only took £26 on the glitter tattoos. :sad: but I guess it was better than nothing.

I did win a Garfield fluffy toy on one rescue stall and a candle on the Guinea Pig rescue stall, so not bad for me! I really enjoyed it, but didn't see many dogs close to as they were all up around the judging ring. Loads and loads of chis (including a blue merle Colin :gasp: which I actually thought was lovely :blush Quite a few bulldogs, loads of great danes, a few GSDs, lurchers a Wolfhound and lots of little hairy things! And loads of them dressed in fancy clothes! :bash:

It will be around about the same time next year Colin, so if you do fancy coming up, I'd love to meet up with you again.

Glad you spoke to your boss Helen and that she's happy for you to stay until you find another job, at least that gives you a little breathing space and doesn't leave you without any money coming in.

Glad you are Luke are getting on better, but in general that tends to be life - either shit or sugar as I used to say when I was married to my ex! 

How did your day go Jen - did you get lots of Suggie cuddles?? I think maybe one day I might get myself a couple of them - I'd love them, but it's catering for their housing that creates the problem for me.

Me echoing Katie and Becca's question about Tom Tom, Shell!

They do a photographic cat show, Becca, I judged it last year, but this year there seemed to be more photographs than I had to choose from so I presume it's getting more popular too.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I know it's not the same without the chi's around Colin but oooo just think of the potential cute little chi puppies!:flrt:
> 
> ooo Eileen that cake is fab! I think rainbow cakes always need nyan cat on them somewhere though, nyan nyan nyan!  shame it's not a gay cat show, howl and Atari would be perfect for that lol.
> 
> how did the meet with glidery friends go Jen?
> 
> good on you fortelling them you need to leave Helen, really good they are letting u stay on till you get another job too, hopefully they don't get too arsy though.
> 
> how's tom tom doing shell?





feorag said:


> Finally back and had a lovely day, although we were moved from where we've been the last 2 days so we were right on the end of the line of stalls and I think it affected our takings, as we didn't really take much money at all - I only took £26 on the glitter tattoos. :sad: but I guess it was better than nothing.
> 
> I did win a Garfield fluffy toy on one rescue stall and a candle on the Guinea Pig rescue stall, so not bad for me! I really enjoyed it, but didn't see many dogs close to as they were all up around the judging ring. Loads and loads of chis (including a blue merle Colin :gasp: which I actually thought was lovely :blush Quite a few bulldogs, loads of great danes, a few GSDs, lurchers a Wolfhound and lots of little hairy things! And loads of them dressed in fancy clothes! :bash:
> 
> It will be around about the same time next year Colin, so if you do fancy coming up, I'd love to meet up with you again.
> 
> Glad you spoke to your boss Helen and that she's happy for you to stay until you find another job, at least that gives you a little breathing space and doesn't leave you without any money coming in.
> 
> Glad you are Luke are getting on better, but in general that tends to be life - either shit or sugar as I used to say when I was married to my ex!
> 
> How did your day go Jen - did you get lots of Suggie cuddles?? I think maybe one day I might get myself a couple of them - I'd love them, but it's catering for their housing that creates the problem for me.
> 
> Me echoing Katie and Becca's question about Tom Tom, Shell!
> 
> They do a photographic cat show, Becca, I judged it last year, but this year there seemed to be more photographs than I had to choose from so I presume it's getting more popular too.



Thanks guys.

It's a big weight off my shoulders, I've been dreading it. So at the moment its all good. I just hope it stays that way. Lol


----------



## Amalthea

Had a great day!! Got snuggles with a two week old ALC :flrt: and climbed all over by a gorgeous leucistic glider :flrt: and had a good giggle with some great people


----------



## feorag

Sounds great! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Here's the leu glider :flrt: his name is Batfink


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, we will have to see if we are free next year, but it would be great to meet up with you again. And boo to the merle Chihuahua! :gasp:

Jen, that leucistic Sugar Glider is bloody gorgeous!!! :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

You getoting to keep batfink Jen? Saw thosebpics of you on the rifle range I take it that was in the US? I'd love a shot at a rifle range. I'd quite time to go hunting too. I have relatives on Vancouver island so you never know....

How is everyone tonight? I'm back at work...

My mate gifted me a couple of games on steam the other day so had those to come home to yesterday don't think Emma was impressed with the time I spent on pc lol


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I'm very confuzzled (which isn't easy at my age you know!) but my last post was at 11:56 and then I posted one post after that and went to bed :crazy:
> 
> Certainly looks like you had a good time Davie - yes put your holiday photos up! :2thumb:


 
When I posted that your green light was on so maybe you hadnt logged off??

TomTom is still a bit to quiet for my liking and isnt stalking Dennis at all  Usually he is stuck to Dennis like glue as he has some kind of Sphynx fetish. Hes back at the vets on Wednesday
morning (No point in him going back on Monday as I need to see the senior vet to be sure nothing has been missed)


----------



## Amalthea

Nah... Batfink was going home with a friend of mine. He's gorgeous, though!!

Yeah, the pics of me shooting are from back home  I'm quite a good shot, too 

Hopefully Tomtom perks up Shell. I know how much of a worry it is when you can tell there's something wrong, but the doctors can't find anything. 

Here's the other baby I got to snuggle yesterday. Isn't she gorgeous?!? I just wanted to take her home :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> Nah... Batfink was going home with a friend of mine. He's gorgeous, though!!
> 
> Yeah, the pics of me shooting are from back home  I'm quite a good shot, too
> 
> Hopefully Tomtom perks up Shell. I know how much of a worry it is when you can tell there's something wrong, but the doctors can't find anything.
> 
> Here's the other baby I got to snuggle yesterday. Isn't she gorgeous?!? I just wanted to take her home :flrt:
> 
> image


Omg I thought the suggie was cute, but this little one!! Omg I wants wants wants!!


----------



## Amalthea

You and me both! Haha!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, we will have to see if we are free next year, but it would be great to meet up with you again. And boo to the merle Chihuahua! :gasp:


:lol2: I knew that's how you would react! :lol2: 


DavieB said:


> How is everyone tonight? I'm back at work...


I was comfortably asleep in bed when you posted that Davie! 


Shell195 said:


> When I posted that your green light was on so maybe you hadnt logged off??
> 
> TomTom is still a bit to quiet for my liking and isnt stalking Dennis at all  Usually he is stuck to Dennis like glue as he has some kind of Sphynx fetish. Hes back at the vets on Wednesday
> morning (No point in him going back on Monday as I need to see the senior vet to be sure nothing has been missed)


That's a mystery then, cos certainly that night after I posted at 11:58, I may have left the pc on while I fed the dormice, but certainly I was in bed much before 1:00. :crazy:

Poor TomTom, it's such a worry when you know they aren't right, but the vets can't find anything wrong - I hope he's OK.


Amalthea said:


> image


Some lovely photographs there Jen. Maybe one day I'll get my Suggie! :sad: Doubt it though!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Teehee, check out the new additions I brought home today...



















I finally got my hands on some spinies, brought home two little baby girls this afternoon:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Very pretty!! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone just thought I would pop in for a few minutes and say hi and let you all know i am still with you. I am currently at Gravesend with Glyn's mum for the two weeks so having a lovely time relaxing and being pampurred. Slowly starting to recover form everything and now on new meds for my diabeties which is helping to make me feel better in myself too. I am hoping to be back on properly soon as I miss you all and our lovely chats.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, why is that gorgeous baby Asian Leopard Cat being hand-reared? Was it rejected by it's mum?

AAARRRGGHH, Becca, keep it there, I'll get a stick to whack it with!!! :gasp:

:lol2:

Glad to hear your doing well Sam.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> AAARRRGGHH, Becca, keep it there, I'll get a stick to whack it with!!! :gasp:


:gasp: *COLIN *:gasp: :bash:

That's good to know Sam! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :gasp: *COLIN *:gasp: :bash:
> 
> That's good to know Sam! :2thumb:


 
I jest :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I had a little rearrange of the Meerkat enclosure today. I try to do it quite regularly to keep them interested & prevent boredom. Here are some pics I took (blurry I know, but they were taken on my phone).


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... The Mom rejected both her and the sibling... The sibling didn't make it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... The Mom rejected both her and the sibling... The sibling didn't make it


Aww, poor thing


----------



## Amalthea

This one, however, is thriving  she eats VERY well :lol: she purrs like mad and is trying to start playing, bless her :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I jest :lol2:


I know! :flrt:



Amalthea said:


> Yeah... The Mom rejected both her and the sibling... The sibling didn't make it


Poor little critter, but it's brilliant that the remaining one is doing so well.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Love the new sig Eileen. Its so true! Zander is a pain in the arse for doing that! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yup! A cat is always on the wrong side of the door! :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Yup! A cat is always on the wrong side of the door! :lol2:


too true!!!! ive just shouted at Louie for meowing his head off to get out the living room only to have him meowing his head off to get back in!!! now he wants out again!!!!

so outside he goes..... (if i'm lucky he wont be back for a few days :whistling2


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I made the new chap a musiv video, trying to figure out how to add text but meh, I think its still cool

Rescue Iguana music video - YouTube

Colin, I noticed today you sent me a message in my inbox ages ago on facebook, I can't get messages that way at the minute using a netbook LOL, they just dont show up, for some reason the chat shows me online but says its disabled at my end too? anyone have any ideas?

I could give you my msn if thats easier though?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

:gasp: COLIN! You come near my meece with a stick and I'll whip it straight out your hands and give you a good spanking with it :lol2::lol2:

aww Jen, sad to hear about the mummy and other sibling, glad this little madam is doing well though, she is just too cute!!!

the grandparents are due to fly out tomorrow morning and then I'm left with the dog and house for 2 weeks, already desperately missing my cats though, would have brought them with me but I don't trust them with the dog- mainly as Howl thinks it is fun to wind up the dog by bopping it repeatedly on the head:roll: on the plus side I have no work and full sky access for 2 weeks


----------



## DavieB

Emma went and bought mealworms for the leso today and the guy in the shop told her they can only have mealys once every 6 months and he wouldnt sell her them again lol.....Im going in next time...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Emma went and bought mealworms for the leso today and the guy in the shop told her they can only have mealys once every 6 months and he wouldnt sell her them again lol.....Im going in next time...


 
Seen your post a while back about them mate.
I have two little leos, both rescues, one has no toes what so ever mate, all just stumps, the other has a weird looking tail, it insn't regenerated, just stumped? its kind of hard to explain.

they are awesome little critters and mine love comming out on an evening and running across the floor or just sitting watching tv with me, I feed meal worms, crickets, roaches, locusts, waxworms and whatever other bugs I can get hold of for them variety being the spice of life as they say, 
My guys get a tub of those, a tub of crickets and whatever else about once a week, they are small, mine only eat about 3-4 times a week.

Meal worms are fine, and full of nutrition when gutloaded and dusted  blowing bubbles out your backside


----------



## feorag

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I made the new chap a musiv video, trying to figure out how to add text but meh, I think its still cool
> 
> Rescue Iguana music video - YouTube
> 
> Colin, I noticed today you sent me a message in my inbox ages ago on facebook, I can't get messages that way at the minute using a netbook LOL, they just dont show up, for some reason the chat shows me online but says its disabled at my end too? anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I could give you my msn if thats easier though?


Great video Shaun, but you should have actually written his story down so punters can read that you rescued him and he'd been badly treated. :2thumb:

And now please be gentle with me cos I'm going to ask a question borne of ignorance, cos I'm just a little ignorant old lady where lizards (and a lot of other things) are concerned! :lol: Is he a different morph from the usual iggies, cos the only ones I've seen before have all been green - he's a startlingly beautiful colour, so I'm curious.

And by the way I forgot to mention it this morning, but it's my silver wedding anniversary today, so Baz and I have been out for a lovely meal. We went to a lovely country hotel in a small village - I bought a Living Social meal way back in April and decided to us it for this. I paid £25 for the voucher - 2 starters, 2 main course and 2 glasses of win for 2 people! Both our starters were £8 each and Barry's huge sirloin steak was £18.95 so I think we got more than our money's worth! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Davie, what a load of crud that pet shop worker speaks. Mealworms are generally the mainstay of a Leopard Gecko's diet. 

Eileen, congratulations on yours & Barry's anniversary hun, glad you had a nice day xx Shaun's new Iguana is a 'red'.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Great video Shaun, but you should have actually written his story down so punters can read that you rescued him and he'd been badly treated. :2thumb:
> 
> And now please be gentle with me cos I'm going to ask a question borne of ignorance, cos I'm just a little ignorant old lady where lizards (and a lot of other things) are concerned! :lol: Is he a different morph from the usual iggies, cos the only ones I've seen before have all been green - he's a startlingly beautiful colour, so I'm curious.
> 
> And by the way I forgot to mention it this morning, but it's my silver wedding anniversary today, so Baz and I have been out for a lovely meal. We went to a lovely country hotel in a small village - I bought a Living Social meal way back in April and decided to us it for this. I paid £25 for the voucher - 2 starters, 2 main course and 2 glasses of win for 2 people! Both our starters were £8 each and Barry's huge sirloin steak was £18.95 so I think we got more than our money's worth! :2thumb:


 
Gonna sort that out Eileen x  and yeah I think it would be an awesome idea too, and no not ignorant at all, we all can learn.

He is a red iguana, which is exacly the same as a green iguana, he is not a morph, just a colour variation of the green, both still scientifically known as _iguana iguana_ alot of peeps tend to think they are morphs but they aren't, not sure where in South America they come from but I know they are still both technically the same, some red iguanas as they get older, loose some of the red, and the greens can begin to show back through x

Hope that makes sense, if it doesnt just say so.:2thumb:
Congrats on your wedding anniversary.


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!! Congrats, Eileen!!!  And what a bargain for your meal, too!!!


----------



## feorag

Thanks Shaun (and Colin) I wasn't sure if a red was just a different colour or a different kind of species, if that makes sense, cos I've not seen one before. I think he's a stunning colour! :flrt:

Thank you for your good wishes everyone. We've actually been together for 30 years 2 weeks ago, but only married for 25 - I sometimes can't believe it's been that long myself! :blush:

Jen, I've no idea how much they charge for a glass of house wine, but the food should have cost us £49.90 and we paid £25 so yes - a good bargain! :2thumb: And it was absolutely delicious - couldn't fault it!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thanks Shaun (and Colin) I wasn't sure if a red was just a different colour or a different kind of species, if that makes sense, cos I've not seen one before. I think he's a stunning colour! :flrt:
> 
> Thank you for your good wishes everyone. We've actually been together for 30 years 2 weeks ago, but only married for 25 - I sometimes can't believe it's been that long myself! :blush:
> 
> Jen, I've no idea how much they charge for a glass of house wine, but the food should have cost us £49.90 and we paid £25 so yes - a good bargain! :2thumb: And it was absolutely delicious - couldn't fault it!


Just think, you could have done time for murder & been released in that time! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: So true! I think the usual response is "and the train robbers only got life", but then your generation may not remember the Great Train Robbery as well as I do! :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> Thanks Shaun (and Colin) I wasn't sure if a red was just a different colour or a different kind of species, if that makes sense, cos I've not seen one before. I think he's a stunning colour! :flrt:
> 
> Thank you for your good wishes everyone. We've actually been together for 30 years 2 weeks ago, but only married for 25 - I sometimes can't believe it's been that long myself! :blush:
> 
> Jen, I've no idea how much they charge for a glass of house wine, but the food should have cost us £49.90 and we paid £25 so yes - a good bargain! :2thumb: And it was absolutely delicious - couldn't fault it!


 
There are some pretty cool looking iguana morphs, blue (my favourite morph), yellow, pure white, but even though they look cool I do have to question alot of it in reason and why personally, Tom Crutchfeild in a google search would give you the image results and we would all drool at some of them, but my problem is and still can't fully understand that they demand and need alot of UV levels and with albinos and morphs, this can be quite tricky with a species that naturally demands alot of it (not just with iguanas), for that very reason I could not ever see me owning one, the care and knowledge requirements of them would far exceeed my own abilities, besides I think green and reds are much better colours anyways.  

I emailed Tom earlier in the year and asked him about it though, he says he keeps them in natural light all year around? so that could be subjective on the owners knowledge of genetics (which mostly weakens the streghnt of the reptile and UV lighting, but for me I was just interested in how he was doing it, other breeders though, offer high UV but offer the animal a chance to escape like hides (obv very large I would expect) but expose the rest of there bodies if it gets uncomfortible for them.

Anyways with genetics I am already out of my depth lol.

Morphs and genetics like dogs tend to be selectively bred (something I know you have a great knowledge and understanding of) but red iggys are 100% natural , I will try to find out exacly where they come from, I am interested in that myself, but yeah deffo 100% the same as a green iggy, can be bred from to produce green or red iguanas.


----------



## DavieB

I'm going to go in and see what he recommends for my iguana lol locusts or crickets.... I think he Has read a bit about waxworms and got confused he claimed there was too much protein in a mealie and he'll only sell the mrs locusts from now on lmao! Shows you how poor a pets hop can be. Tbf to him I don't think he keeps any live stock which is just as well....


----------



## feorag

Salazare Slytherin said:


> There are some pretty cool looking iguana morphs, blue (my favourite morph), yellow, pure white, but even though they look cool I do have to question alot of it in reason and why personally, Tom Crutchfeild in a google search would give you the image results and we would all drool at some of them, but my problem is and still can't fully understand that they demand and need alot of UV levels and with albinos and morphs, this can be quite tricky with a species that naturally demands alot of it (not just with iguanas), for that very reason I could not ever see me owning one, the care and knowledge requirements of them would far exceeed my own abilities, besides I think green and reds are much better colours anyways.
> 
> I emailed Tom earlier in the year and asked him about it though, he says he keeps them in natural light all year around? so that could be subjective on the owners knowledge of genetics (which mostly weakens the streghnt of the reptile and UV lighting, but for me I was just interested in how he was doing it, other breeders though, offer high UV but offer the animal a chance to escape like hides (obv very large I would expect) but expose the rest of there bodies if it gets uncomfortible for them.
> 
> Anyways with genetics I am already out of my depth lol.
> 
> Morphs and genetics like dogs tend to be selectively bred (something I know you have a great knowledge and understanding of) but red iggys are 100% natural , I will try to find out exacly where they come from, I am interested in that myself, but yeah deffo 100% the same as a green iggy, can be bred from to produce green or red iguanas.


That's all really interesting Shaun. I do think the red are very striking though! :2thumb:

I'm off in half an hour to meet Anyday Anne and have a mooch around the car boot sale. :jump:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Dave- what a Muppet that pet shop worker is!! Really makes me wonder how some people get into that kind of work and are able to give out advice based on wrong information or ignorance. When I used to work for pah, as much as certain aspects of that company grated on me, in my store at least we were not allowed to give any kind of advice unless we had proved we had the adequate knowledge to do so.

I can't see the iggy vid yet as I'm on my mobile but will check it later, I do love iggies! 

Eileen, congrats on your wedding anniversary! Bloody good bargain you got there to!


----------



## DavieB

congrats on 25 years Eileen! A real milestone!


----------



## feorag

A helluva milestone, Davie! Considering Barry's my third husband! :lol2:

The car boot was a bit disappointing! :sad: Anne and I were originally going to sell, but the forecast for today was torrential rain, so we decided to go for a mooch instead, after ringing to make sure it was still on. Obviously most of the other sellers decided the same thing and it was barely a quarter of the size it would normally be at this time of year. So not a lot to see or buy, but a loada crap! :bash:


----------



## DavieB

Were the other 2 25 years each too eileen....


(Runs for cover)


----------



## feorag

:lol2: No such luck! The first one was 16 months, but ended not by choice as my husband raced motor bikes and was killed at a meeting. The second one lasted 9 years, but ended in divorce and there'll be nobody else if this one ends!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> :lol2: No such luck! The first one was 16 months, but ended not by choice as my husband raced motor bikes and was killed at a meeting. The second one lasted 9 years, but ended in divorce and there'll be nobody else if this one ends!!!


 
That sucks, my grandad died from his motorbike getting hit by a truck, I never knew him, happned when I was very young, but I herd alot about it as I got older.
. 
life is too short and at least your happy 25 years WOW! 
I was just watching some videos of skye on youtube, what a character. x

Let me know what this shop keeper says about your iggy dave lol, I find them quite ammusing sometimes, I have been in a few in the past and you just go along and play the thick crap right to the end, them trying to tell you they are omnivores and when you start highlighting the hindgut digesive tract, and using a few scientific words they don't know where to put their face, it is rather quite ammusing, I got banned from one up the road.

The petshop up the road from us is a very old way of doing things shop, they had an iguana die in there a while ago from dehydration, both me and popitgoes went up, and I said to them then your iguana is dehydrated give him some water and soak his greens, 


> oh he is fine


I thought oh well, I am just a general member of the public who obviously knows nothing.

I went in a week after for some locusts because reluctantly I have to get them from there or should I say had too, I asked where the shop iguana was because hsi viv was empty, it was another lady, oh he died last week.
:bash: he could easily have been saved with a little bit of an effort, they were just too damn lazy, no vet interfearence I am told neither, there was a guy used to run that shop, but some woman has took over it, she is more interested in her spiders than she is of the other reptiles, there are snakes in there with kinks, and others in there with no UVB.

The thing I find is when the owners give up, or are too lazy or ignorant to do anything about it, the battle has already been lost I knew they had given up with him because they made no effort to switch his UV light on previously when I had been in but I thought it may have just been the shops routine because I usually go up on a morning, so yeah I got banned from there for kicking up a bit of a stink about it, crap happens.

Popitgoes came down about a week after that and said the iguana died, I was like yeah I know, I got banned for speaking up, it was a shame, he was a nice looking chap too, just needed a little effort.


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations Eileen :2thumb:

Took TomTom to the vets yeasterday for a check up, although hes well in himself hes still passing blood:bash: Gave him an injection for arthritis as apparantly this actually helps urinary roblems
Remember I looked after Stanley my friends pup well he was incubating kennel cough and my lot have had it:bash: Its just the last 2 to recover now but I just know Zak will get it too 

Last sleep tonight then off to pick Zak up from the airport:2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear TomTom is still passing blood, and that the dogs have had kennel cough. Really exciting news that you only have one sleep left until zak though. I'm excited for you


----------



## feorag

Good on you, Shaun!! Even though you know the shop is crap you should still speak out about their practices in the hope that one day somebody might listen! Course if you're now banned that'll not happen, but well done for trying!

Shell, that must be a nightmare for you - are the cats OK, cos of course it's now proven that cats can also get bordetella. I hope Zak doesn't get it, but you're probably right! :sad: Only 1 more sleep!! :jump:

Poor TomTom - I hope the injection works.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shell195 said:


> Congratulations Eileen :2thumb:
> 
> Took TomTom to the vets yeasterday for a check up, although hes well in himself hes still passing blood:bash: Gave him an injection for arthritis as apparantly this actually helps urinary roblems
> Remember I looked after Stanley my friends pup well he was incubating kennel cough and my lot have had it:bash: Its just the last 2 to recover now but I just know Zak will get it too
> 
> Last sleep tonight then off to pick Zak up from the airport:2thumb:


Awww, that sounds awful Shell, I hope he is okay, I wonder what could be causing that? hopefully the meds will help x



feorag said:


> Good on you, Shaun!! Even though you know the shop is crap you should still speak out about their practices in the hope that one day somebody might listen! Course if you're now banned that'll not happen, but well done for trying!
> 
> Shell, that must be a nightmare for you - are the cats OK, cos of course it's now proven that cats can also get bordetella. I hope Zak doesn't get it, but you're probably right! :sad: Only 1 more sleep!! :jump:
> 
> Poor TomTom - I hope the injection works.


I am just like that Eileen, used to work in a few reptile shops, and you kind of learn to appreciate their are many ways to do it and more than one way to look after our animals, tbh I learnt a great deal from our actual customers, we were always happy to have a chat, an expirienced keeper will do things their way regardless, but someone starting out their are deffo dos and dont's as dramen nicely put it the other day on another thread ontil they gain more knowledge over time, so I don't just think the way I do things is the only ever way it should be done, pretty open minded but I felt sorry for that chap, we as a community just have to do our best, normally I am pretty laid back, but when I see something wrong in an iggy I kind of do let a bit fumes off, you get sick of seeing the same things over and over again through ignorance.

We added the text onto his video too  so everyone can now see what is happening in the pics.
Rescued Iguana. better  - YouTube
:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shaun, some pet shops will never listen to customer's advice, because they think as the retailer, they are the more knowledgable. I have been on both sides, as a pet shop owner & as a customer who has voiced opinions or tried to give advice. When we had our pet shop, we only ever had one customer who had a negative opinion of our set-up. It was a woman who "had bred Bearded Dragons for some time" & she spotted our viv of baby Beardies in the reptile room. She noticed one was a bit smaller than the others, & loudly raised her concern with me. I told her that I was well aware that one was a bit smaller than the others, & that I personally fed the reptiles daily & whilst doing so, I fed that baby seperatley so it was well fed. The woman wasn't happy with my answer, & she angrly told me she would be back to check on it. I smiled & told her that was. :roll: Unfortunately, everyone is an expert. But you Shaun are not just a "my neighbour used to breed Guppies so I know about fish" kind of person. Good on you for speaking up. :2thumb:

Shell, I bet you don't get much sleep tonight :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Zoo-Man said:


> Shaun, some pet shops will never listen to customer's advice, because they think as the retailer, they are the more knowledgable. I have been on both sides, as a pet shop owner & as a customer who has voiced opinions or tried to give advice. When we had our pet shop, we only ever had one customer who had a negative opinion of our set-up. It was a woman who "had bred Bearded Dragons for some time" & she spotted our viv of baby Beardies in the reptile room. She noticed one was a bit smaller than the others, & loudly raised her concern with me. I told her that I was well aware that one was a bit smaller than the others, & that I personally fed the reptiles daily & whilst doing so, I fed that baby seperatley so it was well fed. The woman wasn't happy with my answer, & she angrly told me she would be back to check on it. I smiled & told her that was. :roll: Unfortunately, everyone is an expert. But you Shaun are not just a "my neighbour used to breed Guppies so I know about fish" kind of person. Good on you for speaking up. :2thumb:
> 
> Shell, I bet you don't get much sleep tonight :lol2:


Yeah, we used to get people come in like that, complaining about something or another, sometimes we had answers for the way they were, either being dumped on the shop door and lack of space, and sometimes we did listen, it depends on the circumstances, you just have to use a bit of common sense and read between the lines, some peeps just see the negativity in everything and live their whole lives like that lol, like you said everyone is an expert.


----------



## feorag

I was sick of the pet department the garden centre I regularly visit selling tortoises and vivs! Not a table in sight! :bash:

Every time I went I asked if they knew you weren't supposed to keep tortoises in vivs and why didn't they have a tortoise table for customers to see and them to advise the customer to buy? Their answer every time was that they were following veterinary recommendations and were regularly inspected by their vet. So I asked who the vet was and, guess what, it was the acknowledged best exotic vet in the county!!!


----------



## DavieB

Have you thought about breeding again now you have so few cats Eileen. I remember you saying on another thread 12was your ceiling, just saw n another thread your at 2 now so wondered if youd considered it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> I was sick of the pet department the garden centre I regularly visit selling tortoises and vivs! Not a table in sight! :bash:
> 
> Every time I went I asked if they knew you weren't supposed to keep tortoises in vivs and why didn't they have a tortoise table for customers to see and them to advise the customer to buy? Their answer every time was that they were following veterinary recommendations and were regularly inspected by their vet. So I asked who the vet was and, guess what, it was the acknowledged best exotic vet in the county!!!


The thing is vets don't know everything neither, sometimes it takes the knowedge of the keeper and the expertise of the vet to come together to have a significant outcome alot of vets have a great understanding of medsine but pretty naff when it comes to husbandry advice, we use who is considerd the best exotic vet in the UK too normally only this time it would have been a 2 hour trip there and back so we foudn a different one, I find it difficult to beleive she would advise that, she rescues tortoises herself if it is who I am thinking it is.

:bash:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Have you thought about breeding again now you have so few cats Eileen. I remember you saying on another thread 12was your ceiling, just saw n another thread your at 2 now so wondered if youd considered it.


It's not likely Davie, but of course "never say never".

When Purrdy got to the age when she needed to be neutered, we were at our maximum and when we got to 10 cats we started to have stress problems and peeing cats and so for a few years our lives were "damage limitation" and constantly cleaning to keep the smell down. As we didn't have space to keep another female we had no choice but to stop breeding and I vowed that I wouldn't bring another cat into the house until all the "piss artists" lol had gone. To be honest I don't think I would start again as half the breeding line Sorcha came from is now extinct and that's the half I liked, so I don't think I could ever replace her, or even want to.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> The thing is vets don't know everything neither, sometimes it takes the knowedge of the keeper and the expertise of the vet to come together to have a significant outcome alot of vets have a great understanding of medsine but pretty naff when it comes to husbandry advice, we use who is considerd the best exotic vet in the UK too normally only this time it would have been a 2 hour trip there and back so we foudn a different one, I find it difficult to beleive she would advise that, she rescues tortoises herself if it is who I am thinking it is.
> 
> :bash:


Think you misread my post, I said best exotic vet in the *county *(as in northumberland) not the country.


----------



## Shell195

Yet another bad day for me. Sadly I had to have Bambi my 15 year old poodle pts as her breathing became bad late this morning. I have lost 4 dogs this year 

Its taken the edge off my excitement of picking Zak up in the morning!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

feorag said:


> It's not likely Davie, but of course "never say never".
> 
> When Purrdy got to the age when she needed to be neutered, we were at our maximum and when we got to 10 cats we started to have stress problems and peeing cats and so for a few years our lives were "damage limitation" and constantly cleaning to keep the smell down. As we didn't have space to keep another female we had no choice but to stop breeding and I vowed that I wouldn't bring another cat into the house until all the "piss artists" lol had gone. To be honest I don't think I would start again as half the breeding line Sorcha came from is now extinct and that's the half I liked, so I don't think I could ever replace her, or even want to.
> 
> Think you misread my post, I said best exotic vet in the *county *(as in northumberland) not the country.





Shell195 said:


> Yet another bad day for me. Sadly I had to have Bambi my 15 year old poodle pts as her breathing became bad late this morning. I have lost 4 dogs this year
> 
> Its taken the edge off my excitement of picking Zak up in the morning!


 
So I did, lol, sorry :blush:, it does still make you wonder though, there are some vets with good names on the door about medcine, but naff husbandry advice with some reptiles, vets are still learning all the time too, , It is ususally cheshire vets I use and they are pretty good, but for cases where the travel is likley to stress them out in bad cases because it is a few hours away I will find another vet somewhere else, the new iggy he went to warrendale vets 20 minutes away, he was reccomended to me by a friend and I was very pleased with him, he didn't even charge me a consulatation when he did not get the bloods out of him the first time around, and I know some vets would still charge for that, and I think he was quite pleased to actually see an iggy, he claimed he hadnt seen one in ages, but I would use them again, he was quite funny too. 

Awww, Shell very sorry to hear that. x ((hugs))


----------



## DavieB

Chin up shell look to the future. 

Been a horrible year for you so sorry about it happening yet again.


----------



## Amalthea

So very sorry, Shell  you really have had a tough year *hugs*


----------



## Zoo-Man

So sorry Shell, not a good day, but at least you can look to helping another needy soul tomorrow xx


----------



## ami_j

*hug* Shell


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone.


Shell195 said:


> Yet another bad day for me. Sadly I had to have Bambi my 15 year old poodle pts as her breathing became bad late this morning. I have lost 4 dogs this year
> 
> Its taken the edge off my excitement of picking Zak up in the morning!


I'm so sorry Shell. :sad: 

It's the "law of average" the more pets you have the more you lose, the older they are the more chance they will go together, but it doesn't help does it. Unfortunately, when you take in needy animals as you do, you don't get the choice of saying, well I've just taken one, so I don't want another one for a couple of years, so you can spread out the heartache of loss! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Hes here:2thumb: He is nothing more than an excited overgrown puppy and he loves chasing the cats:bash: You can tell by his body language that he wants to play but the cats dont see it like that!!!
Hes a very sweet man though and really is a comic dog:flrt::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Brilliant! Hopefully he will keep you occupied and help with your sadness! :2thumb:


----------



## Griffon

My new addition my lovely Ragdoll Leo


















Making progress with Sugar. She has sort of stopped hissing at him and will tolerate him a bit more now. She would not do this a couple of days ago











Thanks again Eileen for your advise but be nice I know he is a Ragdoll but he is gorgeous:lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: There you go again! I was just about to post to say that he's very pretty! :flrt:


----------



## Griffon

:lol2: Thank you

I can't believe how quick he has taken to everyone. He will even go up to my 2 year old. All the animals run from him lol. He is not bothered by the dogs or anything. He has settled in so well I am very pleased


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

I like the persian, My favourite breed by a long way  

The ragdoll is cute too but the persian... lol


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> I like the persian, My favourite breed by a long way


Strangely, even I like the persian too, cos it's not 'ultra'.

In other words it's nose is in the right place and not between it's eyes! Still think they're dumb though! :whistling2:


----------



## Griffon

:lol2: I think Sugar could prove you wrong Eileen


----------



## feorag

:lol2: We'll see!! :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> Hes here:2thumb: He is nothing more than an excited overgrown puppy and he loves chasing the cats:bash: You can tell by his body language that he wants to play but the cats dont see it like that!!!
> Hes a very sweet man though and really is a comic dog:flrt::lol2:


haha aww bless, good job your cats aren't like Howl, he'd be chasing back after him and batting him in the face lol! So glad he's arrived safe and sound, pics on facebook are fab, looks like he's settling in really well!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well, Lolly has had 2 matings so far, & another tomorrow before we collect her on Sunday. Indy had her first mating last night, & probably a second tonight, though I am still waiting for confirmation from my friend who owns the stud. So if all goes well, we will have 2 litters of puppies for Clark's birthday. :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

I've only ever known one Persian, it was perfectly natured but soooo clumsy she just didn't care would walk along shelves or window ledges knocking off everything in her path.

Thinking back she was probably ultra,sure her nose was quite high muzzle was pretty flat. Don't have any digi pics and any would be at my mums I'll try find them. Tbh I just remember a very nice cat more than looks and it's stuck with me as a favourite due to her nature.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> I've only ever known one Persian, it was perfectly natured but soooo clumsy she just didn't care would walk along shelves or window ledges knocking off everything in her path.
> 
> Thinking back she was probably ultra,sure her nose was quite high muzzle was pretty flat. Don't have any digi pics and any would be at my mums I'll try find them. Tbh I just remember a very nice cat more than looks and it's stuck with me as a favourite due to her nature.


Aww she sounds lovely, I've never met a Persian so not sure if I would like them personality wise, but I can't stand them in terms of looks, I don't really like anything with a remotely flattened face, so Persians, pugs etc are bottom of the list for me. I do prefer a more natural "wild type" face on a cat. But having said that I haven't met a Persian yet so maybe I'll have a change of heart when I meet one


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, Lolly has had 2 matings so far, & another tomorrow before we collect her on Sunday. Indy had her first mating last night, & probably a second tonight, though I am still waiting for confirmation from my friend who owns the stud. So if all goes well, we will have 2 litters of puppies for Clark's birthday. :flrt:


Ooooo exciting!!! How long will it be before you'll know if they are def pregnant? Ooo imagine all those cute little puppies running round!:flrt:


----------



## feorag

I'm exactly the same - I have to have a nose - a proper long headed nose like you see on hounds, GSDs etc in dogs and Siamese, orientals and foreigns in cats.

Just don't like the look of dogs with squashed faces and Persians that look like they've been hit in the face with a shovel! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Cant argue with that. It's funny i'd never dream of buying a dog with a flat muzzle as I know what the health risks are, but having had a persian and knowing that they probably have similar problems I'd probably get another just due to how good this one cat was. I suppose thats how it works for people with pugs etc, you become attached to the breed I suppose.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

How is everyone today?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> Cant argue with that. It's funny i'd never dream of buying a dog with a flat muzzle as I know what the health risks are, but having had a persian and knowing that they probably have similar problems I'd probably get another just due to how good this one cat was. I suppose thats how it works for people with pugs etc, you become attached to the breed I suppose.


I think getting attached to the breed probably has a lot to do with it, howl was my first proper cat (who wasn't a foster or belonged to another family member) and I think having him first has definitely biased me massively toward Bengals. I guess a lot of people when they get a breed they like and enjoy, may not want to risk getting something different. Personally when I get a cat, I couldn't give a toss what it looks like, so long as it's friendly, people orientated and with just that little hint of crazy  or in Howl's case, a massive hint of crazy lol.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Cant argue with that. It's funny i'd never dream of buying a dog with a flat muzzle as I know what the health risks are, but having had a persian and knowing that they probably have similar problems I'd probably get another just due to how good this one cat was. I suppose thats how it works for people with pugs etc, you become attached to the breed I suppose.


Persians have all the same problems that short faced dogs have, watery eyes, trouble breathing etc.

However, I've always been of the opinion that it's the look that attracts you to a specific animal, but it's the personality that holds you, so I can understand where you are coming from.

I'm cream crackered Helen! :lol2: I had to start taking blood pressure pills yesterday and have also started tablets for my bladder and both of them have "tiredness" as common side effects and I can vouch for that! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Just back from the open day at the firestation. A lot of you ladies would (and colin) would have loved it.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> How is everyone today?


I'm booooooored! Dog sitting for my nan in the lake district but I don't have any friends here so literally have nothing to do bar walk/play with the dog and watch tv  shouldn't complain too much though as the sun is out and it is lovely!!  how are you today? Have you had any luck sorting another job yet? (sorry if you've already mentioned it, haven't been keeping as up to date with the thread as I normally do!)


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> Persians have all the same problems that short faced dogs have, watery eyes, trouble breathing etc.
> 
> However, I've always been of the opinion that it's the look that attracts you to a specific animal, but it's the personality that holds you, so I can understand where you are coming from.
> 
> I'm cream crackered Helen! :lol2: I had to start taking blood pressure pills yesterday and have also started tablets for my bladder and both of them have "tiredness" as common side effects and I can vouch for that! :lol2:


Can you not take them with red bull Eileen?


----------



## feorag

Which fire station was that at, Davie - great face painting! :2thumb:

Wouldn't like to think what Red Bull would do to me Davie. :lol2: Problem is another side effect of one of them is sinusitis and my sinuses were giving me gip already with this head cold - it always goes to my sinuses, giving me hellish eye ache and toothache. :bash:

I'm wondering about your job situation too helen.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> Just back from the open day at the firestation. A lot of you ladies would (and colin) would have loved it


Were there lots of hot sexy firemen??? :mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag

I was gonna ask that question too! :lol:

Whereabouts in the lake district are you Becca?


----------



## DavieB

Ther were a couple of all right "fire fighters" hard to tell how hot women are under all those overalls though...


It was Kirkintilloch 10 minute drive from here.


----------



## cloggers

We have crap firemen round here  
good at there job like, but nothing to look at


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> It was Kirkintilloch 10 minute drive from here.


I spent my first "dirty weekend" in Kirkintilloch! Before you were born Davie:lol2:

My boyfriend at the time was at Glasgow Uni Vet School and was sharing a house with 3 other vet students in Kirkintilloch when I went up for a weekend! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

The dirty weekend bit sounded ok but it descended in to debauchery when you mentioned the 3 other vets he was living with lmao.

Oh and students cant afford digs in kirky these days lol.


And this thread ow has me wanting to spend some time with persian cats to see if im not allergic to them as I was never allergic to cassie!


----------



## Kare

I really want a Savannah cat, really really, but not in the type of house where I could make the garden secure or prevent the cat accessing the garden.

....Oh and hubbie doesn't want one!! He does not want a cat at all, and says he would not pay for a cat


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> The dirty weekend bit sounded ok but it descended in to debauchery when you mentioned the 3 other vets he was living with lmao.
> 
> Oh and students cant afford digs in kirky these days lol.


:gasp: *NO!!!! :gasp:*

I was still in the "feelies for feelies, but no putties in" stage then, so no - no debaucery, just lots of travelling around bedrooms in his pyjama top and my knickers talking! :lol2: 

I was still saving myself!! :blush: :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> :gasp: *NO!!!! :gasp:*
> 
> I was still in the "feelies for feelies, but no putties in" stage then, so no - no debaucery, just lots of travelling around bedrooms in his pyjama top and my knickers talking! :lol2:
> 
> I was still saving myself!! :blush: :roll2: PMSL!!!


Feelies for feelies LOL!

I stupidly decided to "putties in" for the first time with a cute guy in a back alley in Australia somewhere East of Adelaide. Fortunately he was so drunk he shagged the lining of my silk lined leather jacket!! :blush: I realised it was not desirable to correct him so sure to this day there is a man whose name i cannot even recall who talks of the loosest woman in the world : victory: I wasn't ever that stupid again but i think it makes a great humorous story!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Kare said:


> Feelies for feelies LOL!
> 
> I stupidly decided to "putties in" for the first time with a cute guy in a back alley in Australia somewhere East of Adelaide. Fortunately he was so drunk he shagged the lining of my silk lined leather jacket!! :blush: I realised it was not desirable to correct him so sure to this day there is a man whose name i cannot even recall who talks of the loosest woman in the world : victory: I wasn't ever that stupid again but i think it makes a great humorous story!!


LMAO!!! :roll2::roll2::roll2: that had me in a fit of the giggles!!


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> Feelies for feelies LOL!
> 
> I stupidly decided to "putties in" for the first time with a cute guy in a back alley in Australia somewhere East of Adelaide. Fortunately he was so drunk he shagged the lining of my silk lined leather jacket!! :blush: I realised it was not desirable to correct him so sure to this day there is a man whose name i cannot even recall who talks of the loosest woman in the world : victory: I wasn't ever that stupid again but i think it makes a great humorous story!!


:roll2: I nearly spat out a mouthful of tea.

On my first 'real' dirty weekend, when I did the 'putties in' :lol: on our second night in a B&B in Callendar with a cheap Woolworth's wedding ring, I threw myself on the bed in a sort of seductive 'come and get me' pose and smashed my mouth off the footboard of the bed which was hidden by the candlewick bedspread, knocking my front tooth (which was false on a palate courtesy of a horse when I was 18 ) clean off the palate.

Now how can you be sultry and seductive when you look like a witch????


----------



## DavieB

It's like 50 shades of rfuk lol


----------



## ami_j

Oh God, Eileen, have you seen who is back:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

:lol2: at Davie, love it mate! Just wait til it gets to the next chapter....

Helen, it'll be a while yet til we know for sure that we are expecting the pitter patter of tiny paw-steps.

We collected Indy today. She is tuckered out, poor girl. We will be collecting Lolly tomorrow.

Im not a fan of brachcephalic (flat-faced) breeds of cat, but obviously Boston Terriers I love. 

Who's back Jai???


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/878074-out-normal-dog-behaviour.html 

:lol2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/878074-out-normal-dog-behaviour.html:lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Oh God, Eileen, have you seen who is back:bash:


Who's that???

ETA: Oops, I clicked on the previous thread about rehoming the 2 dogs and hadn't a clue what you meant. Just gone into the section and saw who you mean!

School's out for summer!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> It's like 50 shades of rfuk lol


:lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> We collected Indy today. She is tuckered out, poor girl. We will be collecting Lolly tomorrow.


I'm not surprised! It's exhausting stuff this bonking you know!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Who's that???
> 
> ETA: Oops, I clicked on the previous thread about rehoming the 2 dogs and hadn't a clue what you meant. Just gone into the section and saw who you mean!
> 
> School's out for summer!!!! :2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh yes....... joy.......


----------



## feorag

Bloody Hell! I'm hopping mad! :devil: 

Remember when i cancelled my credit card last month? Well the statement vanished from my on-line banking page immediately.

Well now I've got the new card and I went on line tonight to see my new statement to check that the bank had credited me the £495 charge for the holiday let (which they have :2thumb) and discoered that the b*stards who used my card paid a bloody parking fee with it on the 13th July to a company in Exeter! It didn't appear on my statement until the 16th July, by which time I'd cancelled the card. :bash: so i've been on the phone to the police again to tell them to find out if it was the same people - it's too coincidental to pay a parking fee in Exeter when you're staying in Bridgwater isn't it?

On a happier note a couple of piccies of my 2 youngest granddaughters - bless!! :flrt:


----------



## Kare

ami_j said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/878074-out-normal-dog-behaviour.html
> 
> :lol2:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/878074-out-normal-dog-behaviour.html:lol2:


I cannot read that, I have the poster on my ignore list. 
It is a short list but a good one IMO.


----------



## Shell195

Ive just finished laughing and crying at your antics:roll2:My first time was when I was 14 and as it was that long ago I cant remember the details:whistling2:
Our firemen are great at their job but not people you would fantasize about:lol2:
Somebody is letting off fireworks and poor Mindy is terrified:bash::devil: God help them if I find out who it is:whip:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> I was gonna ask that question too! :lol:
> 
> Whereabouts in the lake district are you Becca?


dalton-in-furness, south lakes  unfortunately I can't even amuse myself by hiking as I forgot my boots and the dog is too mental to take up the fells safely.



DavieB said:


> Ther were a couple of all right "fire fighters" hard to tell how hot women are under all those overalls though...
> 
> 
> It was Kirkintilloch 10 minute drive from here.


oooo there were lady firefighters too?!!:mf_dribble: shame all the firefighters near me are so crap, bloody rubbish when you can't even ogle them 



feorag said:


> I spent my first "dirty weekend" in Kirkintilloch! Before you were born Davie:lol2:
> 
> My boyfriend at the time was at Glasgow Uni Vet School and was sharing a house with 3 other vet students in Kirkintilloch when I went up for a weekend! :2thumb:


oooo Eileen, fraternising with vet students, they are proper filthy buggers! I thought innocently that all vet students were nice studious sorts, till I got to Liverpool vet school and realised they were all filthy minded, crazy and partied more than any other department in the uni. I hold the vet school responsible for partially corrupting me because I was of course perfectly nice and innocent and not at all filthy before arriving there:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive just finished laughing and crying at your antics:roll2:My first time was when I was 14 and as it was that long ago I cant remember the details:whistling2:


:gasp: *14??? *:gasp: You didn't hang around for long did you?? :whistling2: 
Bloody hell! I was a well late starter compared to you!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :gasp: *14??? *:gasp: You didn't hang around for long did you?? :whistling2:
> Bloody hell! I was a well late starter compared to you!!! :lol2:


As common as muck me PMSL:roll2:


----------



## Shell195

Just wondering how that person ordered Skoosh when they no longer make or sell it:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> because I was of course perfectly nice and innocent and not at all filthy before arriving there:whistling2:


Is that right??? :whistling2:

Colin was 6' 4" and I went up to Scotland with his cousin and my best friend who was going out with him. We met him and his 3 housemates in a pub in Glasgow and they were well easy to spot cos they were all over 6' :flrt:

I had it all planned to go to Preston (where he went to work when he qualified) for the weekend to celebrate my 21st, but the Thursday before I was going his engagement was announced in the local newspaper, so I cancelled. He was fair game until he got engaged, but then it wouldn't have been fair to the other girlfriend. I had a strict code of conduct then as well as 'saving myself' :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Just wondering how that person ordered Skoosh when they no longer make or sell it:whistling2:


Is that right?

I thought it had just changed its name to Flea Skoosh or something like that?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> :gasp: *14??? *:gasp: You didn't hang around for long did you?? :whistling2:
> Bloody hell! I was a well late starter compared to you!!! :lol2:


Haha that's nothing, my little sister was sleeping around from about the age of 12 and pregnant for the first time by 15.:gasp: she's 3 years younger and is already married(to a complete asshole) with a kid. I was very late in comparison to her and most other people in my age group, was well into my first year at uni before there was any "puttie innie" :lol2:


----------



## feorag

So you were 18 then? Still long before me! I was very much an innocent when I was 18!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Is that right?
> 
> I thought it had just changed its name to Flea Skoosh or something like that?


Pet Drugs Online: FLEE Spray


----------



## Kare

By the age of 18 I was both very innocent in that I had never done "it" (my longer term partner at the time was a catholic and seriously would not do it before marriage!! but he was also a lovely man, amazing to look at and Australian so....) and very educated in that I had worked in a North London sexual health clinic where there was word of mouth referral in the less main stream sexual community. In short it had a reputation of being "kink aware" :whistling2:

Was once in a clinic room where the client asked the question of how many chopsticks "someone" could safely stick up their partners erm..."exit" and the nurse with me answered without even a flinch "which end of the stick"...she of course went on to the standard answer that that was not a safe practice whilst getting across the suggestions of taking it slow and recommending using a certain end of the stick.

I have to admit I am fairly convinced with my history Fifty shades series would be strictly vanilla......ok I admit I read it, she turned a good hard man into a trained puppy!! I believe the saying a Hard man is good to find!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> So you were 18 then? Still long before me! I was very much an innocent when I was 18!


No I was 20, I took a gap year before going to uni so started in the Sept at 19 and it was around the following may I think so I would have turned 20 by then, but considering most girls in my high school were pregnant before leaving, I was very late haha! I'm very glad of waiting though as I've been with my lovely Eric ever since :flrt: not sure how I managed it but first time round I managed to find a man who cooks, cleans and loves cats as much as I do!


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> By the age of 18 I was both very innocent in that I had never done "it" (my longer term partner at the time was a catholic and seriously would not do it before marriage!! but he was also a lovely man, amazing to look at and Australian so....) and very educated in that I had worked in a North London sexual health clinic where there was word of mouth referral in the less main stream sexual community. In short it had a reputation of being "kink aware" :whistling2:
> 
> Was once in a clinic room where the client asked the question of how many chopsticks "someone" could safely stick up their partners erm..."exit" and the nurse with me answered without even a flinch "which end of the stick"...she of course went on to the standard answer that that was not a safe practice whilst getting across the suggestions of taking it slow and recommending using a certain end of the stick.
> 
> I have to admit I am fairly convinced with my history Fifty shades series would be strictly vanilla......ok I admit I read it, she turned a good hard man into a trained puppy!! I believe the saying a Hard man is good to find!!


Oh dear, more 'nearly' spitting of morning cup of tea that time! :lol2:

Becca you were nearer to me then! :lol2:


----------



## Kare

Think we best not go too far or this Thread will move to the 18+ section and I do not have access to that!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: If it was in 18+ there'd be far worse detail than we've posted on here and all the posey people would be posting photographs of their 'bits' and probably them doing the "putties in"!!! :roll:


----------



## DavieB

Kare said:


> Feelies for feelies LOL!
> 
> I stupidly decided to "putties in" for the first time with a cute guy in a back alley in Australia somewhere East of Adelaide. Fortunately he was so drunk he shagged the lining of my silk lined leather jacket!! :blush: I realised it was not desirable to correct him so sure to this day there is a man whose name i cannot even recall who talks of the loosest woman in the world : victory: I wasn't ever that stupid again but i think it makes a great humorous story!!


Hope you threw the jacket away lmao.

See what you started with your debauchery Eileen :whistling2:


----------



## Skarlet

feorag said:


> :lol2: If it was in 18+ there'd be far worse detail than we've posted on here and all the posey people would be posting photographs of their 'bits' and probably them doing the "putties in"!!! :roll:


Going to putties in would get you banned pretty sharpish.


----------



## Shell195

Zak is a real challenge as although hes been in a house hes never lived in one before, his fosterer sent a letter with him stating the commands he is *beginning* to learn which includes sit, down and no:lol2: He actually knows none of them and jumps onto the window ledge or on top of you, he has no manners and play bites hard(she had him 6 months).
I have gone right back to basics with him and he is starting to learn as hes very food orientated. He is perfectly house trained though which I find odd.
Even with all the hard work hes going to be Im still delighted we got him hes adorable:flrt:


----------



## DavieB

the other dogs will help teach him a bit wont they shell especially with the play biting


----------



## feorag

That's exactly what we found with Skye, Shell. It certainly doesn't sound like his foster mum has worked hard with him, does it?? You'll sort him out though, you've enough experience to do it! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

does anyone have any tips on hw to get your dog to eat his food in they're bowl or at lest the kitchen. Yuri has this thing about carrying big chunks of meat into the hall and eating it. I walked out on thursday night and there were 3 separate hearts all lying on the hall floor waiting to be eaten....


----------



## feorag

I think that's a reasonably normal reaction for a dog eating raw food - he will carry it away from the 'prey' to consume it himself and maybe avoid a fight with another dog trying to take it from him. I know he doesn't have another dog threatening him, but I think it's instinct kicking in??

However, I've never fed raw food to a dog for over 40 years and I've no idea what you can do to stop it, but Kare might cos she feeds raw doesn't she?


----------



## Kare

We just shouted No the few times they tried it and they didnt do it again, so little help sorry. In this weather maybe try feeding him next to an open back door, then if he wishes to go he can go on the gras with it. 

I assume you lung-worm him anyway so no harm.

No I did not throw the jacket, bless him he had even gone to the trouble of popping on a condom!


----------



## DavieB

Eyes absolutely no hassle when I had to pick iphone the neat and put it back sometimes he lay's it at my feet if he needs a bit of help breaking it up last night's whole chicken for example. 

I don't know anything about lung worm never heard of it up here or heard of vets or keepers mention it. I'll speak to vet tomorrow.

Supersede sex there then lol. Hope you had a morning after bill just in case lmao .

Pm me your adress kare I'll send that harness down to you. I'll fire it In the machine first


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> No I did not throw the jacket, bless him he had even gone to the trouble of popping on a condom!


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I was an early started on the sex front - with myself. Does that count? 

:lol2:

We picked Lolly up from her stud's home. All she has done since returning home is encourage her daughter Indy & the eldest Boston Daisy to hump her :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I was an early started on the sex front - with myself. Does that count?
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> We picked Lolly up from her stud's home. All she has done since returning home is encourage her daughter Indy & the eldest Boston Daisy to hump her :lol2:


 
Fingers crossed they both have babies:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I was an early started on the sex front - with myself. Does that count?
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> We picked Lolly up from her stud's home. All she has done since returning home is encourage her daughter Indy & the eldest Boston Daisy to hump her :lol2:


Of course it doesn't, Colin - all males have sex with themselves first, don't they!!

Fingers crossed you are soon over-run with chi pups! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I were both virgins when we met :whistling2: I was 18 and he was 21.... Although, we only waited three days after meeting face to face for the first time :halo:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ok ok, I will beat you all in the lateness stakes - I was 25 when I 'putty inny' :blush: I had done plenty of other things for many years before though.


----------



## Amalthea

I hadn't done a whole lot at all before :lol: Was quite innocent. The first guy that I probably would have "given it up" to actually didn't wanna see me, cuz of it. If he only knew me now, eh... :halo:


----------



## cloggers

Had a right laugh reading some of these stories :lol2:

Some insane person is gunna let me sit in a car and attempt to teach me to drive today :shock: this could be my last post.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> I don't know anything about lung worm never heard of it up here or heard of vets or keepers mention it. I'll speak to vet tomorrow.


It's a parasite that has slugs and snails as an intermediate host. Even sniffing a "snail trail" or licking it can result in ingestion of the parasite's eggs and then a whole lot of nastiness...causes pretty nasty respiratory infections although is relatively easy to identify and treat compared to something super nasty like heartworm for example. Most wormers these days cover it though.



Zoo-Man said:


> I was an early started on the sex front - with myself. Does that count?
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> We picked Lolly up from her stud's home. All she has done since returning home is encourage her daughter Indy & the eldest Boston Daisy to hump her :lol2:


Haha the randy little minx! :lol2: Hopefully you get many Chi babies running round and causing chaos! :flrt: Just tried to imagine exactly how small a newborn Chi would be, but my brain is imploding trying to process the tinyness and cuteness!



cloggers said:


> Had a right laugh reading some of these stories :lol2:
> 
> Some insane person is gunna let me sit in a car and attempt to teach me to drive today :shock: this could be my last post.


Ooo is it your first lesson? Good luck, let us know how it goes!! I was terrified when I started driving and refused to go faster than 20mph, weird thinking how fast going 30mph seemed then, when now going 70mph seems slow to me sometimes. 

Just remember, 10 points for every granny and double points for younger faster prey! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, that last comment brought back some memories for me Davie - we used to play that game when I was a teenager!

Chloe I can still remember my excitement at learning to drive over 40 years ago. I absolutely loved it and I drove in my bare feet!


----------



## Amalthea

Are all of the possible pups booked, Col? My "little sister" is desperate for a chi


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

congrats on the future baby chi's i love chihuahuas :flrt: i'm not really doing a good job of convincing people i canny stand wee dogs lmao all my recent posts have been about how much i'd love one haha

my o/h thinks anything smaller than a collie isn't a dog, it's just a yappy fur ball, and for most of them i'd agree! lol one day i hope to have a frenchie and boston and a wee chi too :lol2:

til then... 17 days to go!!!!! and i gets my gorgeousness baby bum:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Not long to go then! :2thumb:

When I was younger I wouldn't thank you for anything smaller than a labrador - it was the bigger the better in fact, but as I've got older I can see the attraction in smaller dogs :crazy:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Becca, Chihuahua pups are similar in size to a Syrian hamster.

Jen, I should have some pups available.

Eileen, why did you drive in barefeet?

Helen, I bet your like a kid waiting for Christmas!


----------



## Amalthea

Shall I put her in contact with ya, Col?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Shall I put her in contact with ya, Col?


You can give her my email address if you want hun. [email protected]


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> You can give her my email address if you want hun. [email protected]


I'll pass it on


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, why did you drive in barefeet?


Cos in those days I always wore Scholl Sandals all summer long (bought a new pair every year and just about lived in them) and boots in the winter.

So when I went for my first lesson, I took along a pair of boots to change into and my driving instructor said if I was comfortable I could drive in bare feet, so I did!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Hey Guys, little off topic but some scumbags have stolen my friend Elliott's Landrover sometime on Saturday (4/08/12) from his house in the Sefton Park/Ullet Road area of Liverpool. We've all been sharing the picture below in the hopes we can track the car down or at least find out whats happened to it. As well as the markings described below it also has "No Fear" written on the side. It is highly likely the car is out of Liverpool by now and could be anywhere, so please could you pass the picture on to friends/family etc and ask anyone to contact me either on here or via [email protected] or facebook (Becca Louise Mckown) if they have seen it, any information at all would be gratefully received!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Becca, Chihuahua pups are similar in size to a Syrian hamster.


Oh my word that is just too cute!! I'm just exploding with "awww's" right now! :flrt: Would love a dog one day, just need a new house, permanent job and more time first though! Hmmm and would need to find a dog that doesn't mind occasionally being chased and bopped repeatedly on the head by a naughty bengal :lol:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Not long to go then! :2thumb:
> 
> When I was younger I wouldn't thank you for anything smaller than a labrador - it was the bigger the better in fact, but as I've got older I can see the attraction in smaller dogs :crazy:


nope! not long at all, i'm super excited, i've never really liked small dogs or any breed but after meeting some of them like the bostons, the frenchies and a few adorabubble little chihuahuas i'd happily have one, or 10! i love shih tzu personalities aswell, similar to frenchies, i just dont like the way they look so i'd never get one.

i think i'll stick to big dogs while i can, smaller breeds might just be the way to go when i can no longer yank back a rotty when i have a full grown male trying to sniff something! lmao



Zoo-Man said:


> Helen, I bet your like a kid waiting for Christmas!


i am indeed! :lol2: i can't remember the last time i was so looking forward to something this much!

i've dreamed of having my own dobe since i was knee high! still can't look past the tail but hey ho... she will be loved regardless lol


----------



## feorag

Me too, just lately I've found myself wishing I'd done that and not got Skye, as at the minute I'm finding walking him hard going and feeling guilty about him not getting enough of a walk just adds to my problems.


----------



## cloggers

My mum drives in bare feet cos she wears flip flops and they slip, why she doesn't just wear shoes I don't know!

I didn't die if you hadn't guessed :lol2:
It was a taster day I went to, trying to make drivers around blackpool safer, so I got a theory lesson and 3 hours ish driving practice for 25 quid! Didn't go on roads cos none of us that did it have provisionals, so it was round one of the college campuses near by. I did really well apparently! Didn't stall, but I did kangaroo hop it across the car park at one stage hahaha
I'm considering lessons cos I really enjoyed it, but you need this magical stuff called money? Yeah, I don't have any :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I couldn't imagine driving barefooted. I've driven in flip-flops before & that was horrible.

Helen, at the dog shows, of all the dogs it is the Dobermanns with their long high-set curling tail that I just cannot get used to. I like Rotties with tails, as they suit it. Boxers with tails Im just getting used to - ish.

Chloe, glad you enjoyed your time behind the wheel.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Zoo-Man said:


> I couldn't imagine driving barefooted. I've driven in flip-flops before & that was horrible.
> 
> Helen, at the dog shows, of all the dogs it is the Dobermanns with their long high-set curling tail that I just cannot get used to. I like Rotties with tails, as they suit it. Boxers with tails Im just getting used to - ish.
> 
> Chloe, glad you enjoyed your time behind the wheel.


I don't like any docked breeds with tails. But least of all is the dobermann! I vowed never to ever have one undocked but I've had to eat my words as I cant afford an import  stupid ban.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I don't like any docked breeds with tails. But least of all is the dobermann! I vowed never to ever have one undocked but I've had to eat my words as I cant afford an import  stupid ban.


I don't like the look of undocked Dobermanns, but I do agree with the ban. Its just because we are so used to seeing these breeds with a stump where their tail should be.


----------



## feorag

To be honest, neither do I. I think it's something with the way that they carry their tails. Maybe if they carried them low like a lab I wouldn't mind so much, but it just doesn't look right curling over their back like an Afghans.

I'm off car booting tomorrow, selling this time! I've been sorting through all my card making stuff, cos I had 10 large filing trays full of stuff and 2 crates of stuff like heatguns, rubber stamps, glue guns etc etc

If anyone is keen on cardmaking I put a thread up in the Off Topics classified listing the stuff I had to sell if anyone is interested???


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I love card making! But I won't look at your thread, I know I cant afford anything lol I was actually thinking about selling my own stuff.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I couldn't imagine driving barefooted. I've driven in flip-flops before & that was horrible.


I would have said driving with barefeet would have been easier and safer than driving in flip-flops to be honest colin. certainly it was safer than driving in wooden clogs. :lol:



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I love card making! But I won't look at your thread, I know I cant afford anything lol I was actually thinking about selling my own stuff.


Well if you decide to carry on and my stuff isn't sold either on here or on the car boot sale I'm about to embark on for the summer, then you can have it.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> I would have said driving with barefeet would have been easier and safer than driving in flip-flops to be honest colin. certainly it was safer than driving in wooden clogs. :lol:
> 
> Well if you decide to carry on and my stuff isn't sold either on here or on the car boot sale I'm about to embark on for the summer, then you can have it.


That's very generous of you. I'll wait and see. I have a scribing tool that I bought to write onto glass and metal but I've only used it once I really should get practising with it because right now all I can do with it is squiggle lmao


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> Me too, just lately I've found myself wishing I'd done that and not got Skye, as at the minute I'm finding walking him hard going and feeling guilty about him not getting enough of a walk just adds to my problems.


Stick him in a crate and post him to Devon!!


----------



## Kare

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I don't like any docked breeds with tails. But least of all is the dobermann! I vowed never to ever have one undocked but I've had to eat my words as I cant afford an import  stupid ban.


I really cannot get my head around thoughts like this. Seeing a docked dog actually repulses me, I find it completely disgusting to look at and physically feel sickened. 

The working lines spaniel I use to dog walk when I was working in Cornwall the owner wished to rehome him and asked if she decided to would I have him, he was a lovely character but I could not have him, I knew I could never touch the stump.

Here there are still so many illegally docked spaniels they are more common than ones with tails. (I say illegal because I am sure when docked legally they have to be microchipped at the same time, but the ones for sale are not chipped) It is sad because they look lovely little dogs, then I see their back ends mutilated and feel sick.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Kare said:


> I really cannot get my head around thoughts like this. Seeing a docked dog actually repulses me, I find it completely disgusting to look at and physically feel sickened.
> 
> The working lines spaniel I use to dog walk when I was working in Cornwall the owner wished to rehome him and asked if she decided to would I have him, he was a lovely character but I could not have him, I knew I could never touch the stump.
> 
> Here there are still so many illegally docked spaniels they are more common than ones with tails. (I say illegal because I am sure when docked legally they have to be microchipped at the same time, but the ones for sale are not chipped) It is sad because they look lovely little dogs, then I see their back ends mutilated and feel sick.


i feel that way about seeing them WITH tails.


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> Stick him in a crate and post him to Devon!!


I wish I could most days! :lol2:

Had a great day at the car boot - really enjoyed myself. Got rid of a load of 'junk' and some decent pieces, but everyone wants stuff for nothing! :bash: It does my head in some days. We hadn't even unpacked all the stuff and there was someone asking me if I'd reduce a set of 24 patterned cut craft scissor on a beechwood rotating carousel stand! I paid £20 for them and I've never used them! They were a giveaway at £10, cos you wouldn't get 1 decent pair under £1, so I told her no, I wasn't reducing it cos we'd barely arrived and would be coming for the next 4-5 weeks, so I wasn't reducing anything at the very beginning, so she paid me £10 :bash: I nearly refused to sell her them!


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Ive not been about just enjoying Zak at the minute:flrt:
TomTom has been to th vets for his second injecton of a drug for arthritis as it is supposed to help with bladder problems. Hes back to his old self but still passing a bit of blood and his bladder wall is still slightly thickened
Zak is coming along just fine and has stopped chasing the cats all the time. When he gets very excited hes taken for a run on the field(on a 30ft lunge line) which calms him, he also knows that bouncing off the furntiure isnt acceptable and he will be put on a lead until hes calm which he just accepts. All in all hes an amazing boy who is settling in well and is a pleasure to have:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> That's very generous of you. I'll wait and see. I have a scribing tool that I bought to write onto glass and metal but I've only used it once I really should get practising with it because right now all I can do with it is squiggle lmao


About 25 years ago when we were on holiday we found an engraver who had a little shop and workshop on the quay at Oban, long before they modernised it. He was different in that he etched on perspex and his stuff was brilliant. He framed and installed a light in the frame behind the perspex and it showed all the different depths of the engraving.

We asked him if he would make us an engraving of all our pets and we agreed that we would send him photographs of them all (at that time Leo, our GSD, and 4 cats) and he made us up an engraving of them all as a family group. We took a photograph of Sorcha, who was still a kitten at that stage hanging on Barry's arm and he substituted a tree branch for the arm. We couldn't believe how good it was - he got the dog absolutely spot on! 25 years later and all those pets gone I still love to light it up and look at it.

We weren't back in that area for a few years and when we went back we went straight to find him, but they'd modernised all the quay and the little shops there had all gone and we never found out where he was. :sad:

Excellent news about Zak, Shell. Hounds are very different to other dogs as housepets, but they are incredibly rewarding, in my personal experience.


----------



## cloggers

I'm going insane.

I need a way of keeping next doors cat out my back yard!!! If I stand in one more bit of cat crap when I'm out there I'm gonna start flinging it at there windows!!!!

We dont get on with them at all, so not like I can have a word, and they wont have a way of keeping it out anyways. The bloke use to spray water at it if he ever caught it crapping in their garden, then he'd shove it over the fence into ours, so it uses ours instead!! Its driving me mad :devil:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> About 25 years ago when we were on holiday we found an engraver who had a little shop and workshop on the quay at Oban, long before they modernised it. He was different in that he etched on perspex and his stuff was brilliant. He framed and installed a light in the frame behind the perspex and it showed all the different depths of the engraving.
> 
> We asked him if he would make us an engraving of all our pets and we agreed that we would send him photographs of them all (at that time Leo, our GSD, and 4 cats) and he made us up an engraving of them all as a family group. We took a photograph of Sorcha, who was still a kitten at that stage hanging on Barry's arm and he substituted a tree branch for the arm. We couldn't believe how good it was - he got the dog absolutely spot on! 25 years later and all those pets gone I still love to light it up and look at it.
> 
> We weren't back in that area for a few years and when we went back we went straight to find him, but they'd modernised all the quay and the little shops there had all gone and we never found out where he was. :sad:
> 
> Excellent news about Zak, Shell. *Hounds are very different to other dogs as housepets, but they are incredibly rewarding, in my personal experien*ce.


Amen to this...Dexter is only suspected part beagle and hes mega hard work lol


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> I'm going insane.
> 
> I need a way of keeping next doors cat out my back yard!!! If I stand in one more bit of cat crap when I'm out there I'm gonna start flinging it at there windows!!!!
> 
> We dont get on with them at all, so not like I can have a word, and they wont have a way of keeping it out anyways. The bloke use to spray water at it if he ever caught it crapping in their garden, then he'd shove it over the fence into ours, so it uses ours instead!! Its driving me mad :devil:


Shovel it up and throw it back over the fence!

My ex-husband did that and she came around and complained, so he said as long as your cat sh*ts in my garden and you don't come to clear it up, I'll throw it over your fence so you can!


----------



## Kare

cloggers said:


> I'm going insane.
> 
> I need a way of keeping next doors cat out my back yard!!! If I stand in one more bit of cat crap when I'm out there I'm gonna start flinging it at there windows!!!!
> 
> We dont get on with them at all, so not like I can have a word, and they wont have a way of keeping it out anyways. The bloke use to spray water at it if he ever caught it crapping in their garden, then he'd shove it over the fence into ours, so it uses ours instead!! Its driving me mad :devil:


If Eileens plan does not work you could always catch the cat and drive it elsewhere to a rescue. :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

I'll probably buy my next RBT from the same breeder and as she is in Ireland I could have chin docked if I wanted. I really like the book of them docked but also really like them complete. I think I'll probably stick with the tail tbh as I wouldn't change yuri in anyway he's perfect with hid so his bro can have one too...

I've went a bit ebay daft thIs weekspent 80 quid on Disn ey cars :0. They're getting dearer as they're not made anymore 

I'd post them it cloggers!


----------



## ami_j

dogs tails are one of the best things about them <3 When they are all waggy :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

ami_j said:


> dogs tails are one of the best things about them <3 When they are all waggy :flrt:


They're lethal weapons too though lmao . Not much differ between my iggy whipping and yuri wagging lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Davies got the dog bug I see :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I think we can all agree on that Colin! :2thumb:

How's everyone today and what are you all up to? I'm having a lazy day at home - well not lazy, cos I've got some orders for pouches and hammocks to do, so I'll probably make a start on that today.


----------



## Kare

I have spent the last few hours cleaning out the storage shed. I have managed not to break any part of my anatomy which is a big bonus compared to normal for me. Last time I started and managed to cut my thigh open on the edge of a metal log holder/fire tool stand thing! My bad knee is very achy though.

Managed to find a spade at the back which came in useful for the second part of my sorting out, which was to fill in and board over an area where the rabbit where playing at the great escape and digging under the shed.

Time for Lunch.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Having a nice day at work. The sun is shining and its warm. Going to meet up with an old friend after work before I pick up Luke and its only 13 sleeps til I get my baby !


----------



## feorag

Any news on the job front?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Not yet. Still looking


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, that's a shame. You're not exactly in a good position for choices of jobs though, are you, being as much in the sticks as you are.


----------



## DavieB

All good here. About to go swimming with Nathan.

Had Yuri out this morning getting really sick of other dogs attitudes to him. Due to his size (I presume) lots of them are getting really snappy to him. He just takes it in his stride occasionally has a wee growl back but he's just too friendly, I'm scared one catches him and changes him. He group walks in the morning sometimes and half way round a guy joins with a staffs cross and a mongrel, the mongrel keeps snapping at him as does a collie we meet half way round. I'm new to the group so I leash Yuri when those 2 appear. I almost wish he'd snap back....


----------



## feorag

I remember an incident like that broke my labrador's trust when he was young.

After he was attacked by another dog, he seemed to develop the attitude "attack is the best form of defence" and met every dog for the next year with a show of aggression. if the dog didn't retaliate with aggression he would be fine, but if it did he was ready to protect himself. such a shame really.


----------



## Shell195

Very quiet in here today:gasp:


----------



## feorag

Yup! Nowt happening! :sad:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Oh dear, that's a shame. You're not exactly in a good position for choices of jobs though, are you, being as much in the sticks as you are.


Yeah. There really ain't much locally . Mainly retail like Tesco etc and little shops. But I'm just so sick of the kennels I don't care what I do as long as it pays the bills lol


----------



## Postcard

Kare said:


> Feelies for feelies LOL!
> 
> I stupidly decided to "putties in" for the first time with a cute guy in a back alley in Australia somewhere East of Adelaide. Fortunately he was so drunk he shagged the lining of my silk lined leather jacket!! :blush: I realised it was not desirable to correct him so sure to this day there is a man whose name i cannot even recall who talks of the loosest woman in the world : victory: I wasn't ever that stupid again but i think it makes a great humorous story!!


Hahahahahahahaaa amazing, that's a really really sweet story. 

I've just been catching up on the past couple of pages on here - Shell, sorry to hear about your wee poodle. 

I actually came in here because I'm worried about oldie wee dog, she had blood in her wee the other day so we took a sample in yesterday and started on anti-b's in the hope it's cystitis but as it's been a couple of times in the past few months I said I wondered if there was something else going on. She doesn't have cystitis but she does have blood so they're going to x-ray when she gets her second mammary lump removal operation next week (one they actually didn't remove last op because it was too small at the time and has grown). She's in great health and good spirits but this will be the third op we've put her through since we've had her (not yet three years) and she had an emergency spay shortly before she came to us so I am worried - if it does show stones (which actually would be a good outcome I think) then that's another op and she's not far off being a teenager dog... Anyway, fingers x'd she'll come through fine.



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> congrats on the future baby chi's i love chihuahuas :flrt: i'm not really doing a good job of convincing people i canny stand wee dogs lmao all my recent posts have been about how much i'd love one haha
> 
> my o/h thinks anything smaller than a collie isn't a dog, it's just a yappy fur ball, and for most of them i'd agree! lol one day i hope to have a frenchie and boston and a wee chi too :lol2:
> 
> til then... 17 days to go!!!!! and i gets my gorgeousness baby bum:lol2:


There's small dogs and small dogs though - I think of myself as a 'big dog' person, but the small size has really got a lot going for it, as the owner of one since she comes everywhere with us (london tube, hotels, buses, trains, long car journeys, forests, beaches, busy city centres...) and gets carried up the stairs at bed time (slippy wood ones)

Having said that, it's definitely not the same as walking out with a 'proper dog' because some dog owners treat you with a bit of contempt / stranger parents expect them to be cuddly toys for their kids and not dogs / you can't walk down the street without someone stopping you etc


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel has trust issues with bull breeds (and those that look similar... boxers, etc) since he was attacked by a staffy when he was young. It's such a shame, cuz he used to love everybody... Now we have to keep a close eye on what dogs go up to him...


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I hope to do the best I can with my baby when she arrives, she'll not be let out my sight at all unless caged lol my dad keeps pestering me to let him puppy sit while I'm at work but I know he isn't physically capable. 

I have puppy training class booked already lol


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel's best buddy in puppy school was a staffy... It's just so upsetting that after making sure he was well socialised from a very young age, some :censor: that can't be bothered to do the same allowed their dog to ruin him. That "owner" didn't even bother helping Gary get his dog off of Diesel's neck. Gary came home from that walk shaking so badly and he told me that he thinks if Diesel hadn't have been wearing a collar, he'd be dead, cuz she grabbed hold of mainly collar.


----------



## feorag

Postcard said:


> I actually came in here because I'm worried about oldie wee dog, she had blood in her wee the other day so we took a sample in yesterday and started on anti-b's in the hope it's cystitis but as it's been a couple of times in the past few months I said I wondered if there was something else going on. She doesn't have cystitis but she does have blood so they're going to x-ray when she gets her second mammary lump removal operation next week (one they actually didn't remove last op because it was too small at the time and has grown). She's in great health and good spirits but this will be the third op we've put her through since we've had her (not yet three years) and she had an emergency spay shortly before she came to us so I am worried - if it does show stones (which actually would be a good outcome I think) then that's another op and she's not far off being a teenager dog... Anyway, fingers x'd she'll come through fine.
> 
> There's small dogs and small dogs though - I think of myself as a 'big dog' person, but the small size has really got a lot going for it, as the owner of one since she comes everywhere with us (london tube, hotels, buses, trains, long car journeys, forests, beaches, busy city centres...) and gets carried up the stairs at bed time (slippy wood ones)
> 
> Having said that, it's definitely not the same as walking out with a 'proper dog' because some dog owners treat you with a bit of contempt / stranger parents expect them to be cuddly toys for their kids and not dogs / you can't walk down the street without someone stopping you etc


I hope she's all right when she has this next op and that they don't find anything more worrying.



Amalthea said:


> Diesel's best buddy in puppy school was a staffy... It's just so upsetting that after making sure he was well socialised from a very young age, some :censor: that can't be bothered to do the same allowed their dog to ruin him. That "owner" didn't even bother helping Gary get his dog off of Diesel's neck. Gary came home from that walk shaking so badly and he told me that he thinks if Diesel hadn't have been wearing a collar, he'd be dead, cuz she grabbed hold of mainly collar.


I remember when that happened and I remember you saying how upset Gary was and who can blame him.

Selfish owners really make me mad! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, he burst in to tears as he was telling me what happened... Luckily, Diesel was completely fine physically, but he hasn't ever lost the mental scars from that. He's getting better, though... Now he really only goes for "bull types" when they come bounding up to him (even if all body language says they're playing), but if they ignore him, he ignores them. And sometimes he'll even join in in some play.


----------



## DavieB

I thought was going to be bitten by a gsd, came bounding towards yuri owner shouting from 100 metres away "its ok he's not vicious" followed by the gsd posturing for a bite/fight. I had to grab the thing by the collar to keep it away. I refuse to have yuri ruined by another dog. I think his size/presence changes other dogs attitudes (either that or owners are lying and the are normally like that). Mrs was slightly concerned I was getting salvaged lol. It was definitely going to attack. Owner caught up just in time.
O


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> I thought was going to be bitten by a gsd, came bounding towards yuri owner shouting from 100 metres away "its ok he's not vicious" followed by the gsd posturing for a bite/fight. I had to grantee thing by the collar to keep it away. I refuse to have yuri ruined by another dog. I think his size/presence changes other dogs attitudes (either that or owners are lying and the are normally like that). Mrs was slightly concerned I was getting salvaged lol. It was definitely going to attack. Owner caught up just in time.
> O


some people need shot. good on you for getting between them and holding it back, your lucky it it didnt turn nasty. 

i really cant stand people who walk their dogs off-lead when they aren't 100% safe around other dogs or people.


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> I thought was going to be bitten by a gsd, came bounding towards yuri owner shouting from 100 metres away "its ok he's not vicious" followed by the gsd posturing for a bite/fight. I had to grab the thing by the collar to keep it away. I refuse to have yuri ruined by another dog. I think his size/presence changes other dogs attitudes (either that or owners are lying and the are normally like that). Mrs was slightly concerned I was getting salvaged lol. It was definitely going to attack. Owner caught up just in time.
> O


I hope you told the owner in no uncertain terms that she should be in better control of her dog! :bash: That sort of "It's OK, he's not vicious" thing always really ssipes me off! If he was posturing in front of your dog, then his approach wasn't friendly and yuri could easily have gone on the defence against it!

BTW is that your speller off again! :lol2:

Does your wife prefer you as a wreck??? :roll2:


----------



## DavieB

lmao. I got a phone a couple of month ago and the autocorrect really does my fat fingers no favours my iPhone was far better at compensating. 

Part of me wonders how Yuri would cope if a dog did get a hold of him, due to the mix that created the breed and their use as security and protection dogs I imagine he would do just fine but I know it will change him and I dont want a dog agressive 10 stone dog... Im more than happy with my big soft naive lump of a pup.


----------



## Amalthea

We walk Diesel off lead, but we just have to watch for the type of dog that he may not like. And then we can keep his attention until the other dog is far enough away/out of sight. It's if the dog comes bounding over when we worry.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Amalthea said:


> We walk Diesel off lead, but we just have to watch for the type of dog that he may not like. And then we can keep his attention until the other dog is far enough away/out of sight. It's if the dog comes bounding over when we worry.


i was brought up with the understanding that if you see someone with a dog or not walking where you and your dog are, its common courtisy to put your dogs back on their leads...

obviously having a rottweiler there are so many narrow minded people around that i did it purely because i have no idea how the other person would react, i knew 100% dexter was no threat to anyone but i didnt know if that other persons dog was 100% trustworthy like my own, so i always put dexter back on his lead to walk past someone. i guess its too much to ask of other to do the same these days.


----------



## Amalthea

We find it works better just keeping his attention, regardless if he's on or off lead. Ya just need to have the high clue item in your hand and ask him to sit  nothing will distract him from his toy (collies for ya *lol*)


----------



## DavieB

I walk Yuri off lead, but he does'nt venture far from me and I tend to always see dogs before he does so always get his lead on before he is anywhere near another dog. I've always done it ith any other park users too. People do tend to worry about large black dogs...

I can imagine it was hard work with Dexter Helen. Dont know if you know or not but RBT's are believed to be about 30% Rotweiler (even if it was 60 + years ago) I'd imagine some traits are still there. I don't tell anyone that though due to the negative perception of the breed (I love rottis btw)


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> I walk Yuri off lead, but he does'nt venture far from me and I tend to always see dogs before he does so always get his lead on before he is anywhere near another dog. I've always done it ith any other park users too. People do tend to worry about large black dogs...
> 
> I can imagine it was hard work with Dexter Helen. Dont know if you know or not but RBT's are believed to be about 30% Rotweiler (even if it was 60 + years ago) I'd imagine some traits are still there. I don't tell anyone that though due to the negative perception of the breed (I love rottis btw)


honestly, it really did beat me down, i tried so hard to make dexter into the best dog ever and yet day in and day out whenever i was out with him i was guaranteed to come across some narrow minded person who only saw 'rottweiler DEVIL DOG' regardless of how he behaved, which was always faultless. i hated it. to walk down the street and see people ahead of me cross over so they wont walk past him, to have idiots with horrid little yappy things going mental and act like it was my dog misbehaving, to have parents direct their kids away from him... half the time poor dex didnt even notice what it was i saw, he was just happy walking by my side. he was a credit to the breed.


----------



## feorag

I had that with my German Shepherd and I have it now with Skye - it's not just rotties that have had bad press! :sad:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> I had that with my German Shepherd and I have it now with Skye - it's not just rotties that have had bad press! :sad:


oh i know, it just so happens that every breed i seem to like have the same stigma, with the rotties, the gsds and soon to be dobermann. i will no doubt get the same reactions, probably not to start with cos she'll be a gorgeous little puppy, i'll no doubt end up with lots of people stopping to talk to her and as soon as they ask what kind she is they'll pull their hand back and walk away in disgust.


----------



## DavieB

You very rarely hear of vicious large dogs too. It's always wee ones.


----------



## Shell195

It amazes me that when Im exercising Kye (rottie) and Karla (gsd) that adults avoid us like the plague yet they are the most well mannered well trained pair of dogs you could meet. When I exercise Rio(chi) adults come from far and wide to try and stroke him, he is more likely to bite than any of my other dogs put together but being told this doesnt put them off:bash:

I run my dogs on the parkland directly outside my back gate, no leads needed for the 4 I take out together as they are only focused on me(or ball or frisbee), nothing distracts from that. If a loose dog comes running up to them they totally blank it which seems to deflate it. If I didnt have total control I wouldnt take out 4 loose dogs together.


----------



## Postcard

It's getting to the point where I think it would be a breath of fresh air if people crossed to the other side of the street :lol2:

I honestly think it's really hard for little dogs to cope with the constant attention of people who expect them to be indiscriminately loving like a hyper labrador, especially as some of the little breeds are 'one person dogs' in mini packages.

My pet hate is people shoving their faces in my dog's face and asking for 'kisses' :whip:

I don't let her lick me, I don't kiss her face and I own her - why the hell would you try to do that to an animal that belongs to a total stranger?

At least if there's a stigma attached to the breed, the type of people who ask you or stop you about your dog tend to have some personal knowledge of the 'real' breed behind the myth - when I walked an 'irish staffy' type the people who stopped to chat were always clued up types.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

aye true i spose. but ive never had that problem. spose with having a puppy ill probably get more attention than im comfortable with lol


----------



## DavieB

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> aye true i spose. but ive neveor had that problem. spose with having a puppy ill probably get more attention than im comfortable with lol


THe attention you get with a pup is unbelievable. Yuri still has a fan club at the park. There's one lady when he's at the house will literally stop and play for twenty minutes before she goes up the stairs. Never having had my own dog before it also delivers s much stress and panic. Is this ok? Is that normal? Can I let him do that? 

He got me a beauty last night almost took me off my feet trying to chase a frog.

There's one arsehole let the their grAnd daughter (3 Year old) into the garden to play and get chases off Yuri. Now if my 7 stone dog knocked her over onto a slab it will be my flaming fault! I never got out in time after noticing but thankfully what I did see was Yuri completely ignoring her.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I'll be searching for kids to social her with lol she's gonna need to be ok around them


----------



## cloggers

I hated the attention I got when ozzy was a puppy, use to drive me insane! All these kids sticking fingers and thumbs in her eyes nose and ears :devil: I actually preferred people moving to avoid us, but I'm terribly anti-social!

Right, let's compete for the worst monday morning ever!
Off to the doctors today, I've got conjuctivitis and another ear infection! But I'm going away thursday so I need drugs. No worries, go for a shower before I go docs. Get out the shower and start drying my hair, feel something on my head, go to take it out. 

Biggest spider I've seen. Ever. 
It was actually huge!!!

Naturally I ran screaming, completely naked, from the bathroom. My two mates that were round came running up the stairs (both lads to add more shame) as I'm just screaming kill it kill it!!! 
They've calmed me down now, and I've put clothes on thankfully!

The bad news is they didn't find it. Its ran under my bath. I'm moving out until its found!!


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> THe attention you get with a pup is unbelievable. Yuri still has a fan club at the park. There's one lady when he's at the house will literally stop and play for twenty minutes before she goes up the stairs. Never having had my own dog before it also delivers s much stress and panic. Is this ok? Is that normal? Can I let him do that?
> 
> He got me a beauty last night almost took me off my feet trying to chase a frog.
> 
> There's one arsehole let the their grAnd daughter (3 Year old) into the garden to play and get chases off Yuri. Now if my 7 stone dog knocked her over onto a slab it will be my flaming fault! I never got out in time after noticing but thankfully what I did see was Yuri completely ignoring her.


I think an adult calling to play with Yuri is OK, as long as she lets you know she's there and you can supervise, otherwise (for me) it's a no no. The neighbour putting the child in the garden is appalling!! He's still a puppy, so yes he's still pretty harmless, but that doesn't mean to say he'll stay that way - no offence to your big soft dog!! What if he has a bad experience with another dog or a human and it makes him defensive, what if his natural protectiveness kicks in with his hormones and he decides the garden is *his? *Even if he knocked her over in playfulness and she was injured, there's no question he'd get the blame. You need to nip that in the bud Davie imao.



cloggers said:


> Right, let's compete for the worst monday morning ever!
> Off to the doctors today, I've got conjuctivitis and another ear infection! But I'm going away thursday so I need drugs. No worries, go for a shower before I go docs. Get out the shower and start drying my hair, feel something on my head, go to take it out.
> 
> Biggest spider I've seen. Ever.
> It was actually huge!!!
> 
> Naturally I ran screaming, completely naked, from the bathroom. My two mates that were round came running up the stairs (both lads to add more shame) as I'm just screaming kill it kill it!!!
> They've calmed me down now, and I've put clothes on thankfully!
> 
> The bad news is they didn't find it. Its ran under my bath. I'm moving out until its found!!


Sorry but I lol'd! :blush:


----------



## cloggers

I think I'm scarred for life!!


----------



## feorag

I do feel for you though - spiders scare the bejabers out of me. Funnily enough I'm OK with the big ones like Tarantulas, but it's the speed the little ones move at that scares me, cos one minute they're there and the next they aren't and after that every single 'tickle' you feel is that spider and you jump! :gasp:


----------



## DavieB

cloggers said:


> I hated the attention I got when ozzy was a puppy, use to drive me insane! All these kids sticking fingers and thumbs in her eyes nose and ears :devil: I actually preferred people moving to avoid us, but I'm terribly anti-social!
> 
> Right, let's compete for the worst monday morning ever!
> Off to the doctors today, I've got conjuctivitis and another ear infection! But I'm going away thursday so I need drugs. No worries, go for a shower before I go docs. Get out the shower and start drying my hair, feel something on my head, go to take it out.
> 
> Biggest spider I've seen. Ever.
> It was actually huge!!!
> 
> Naturally I ran screaming, completely naked, from the bathroom. My two mates that were round came running up the stairs (both lads to add more shame) as I'm just screaming kill it kill it!!!
> They've calmed me down now, and I've put clothes on thankfully!
> 
> The bad news is they didn't find it. Its ran under my bath. I'm moving out until its found!!


On a negative side now they're going to be planting spiders in the shower now to see naked cloggers lmao. That'll be a talking point for a while lol. 



feorag said:


> I think an adult calling to play with Yuri is OK, as long as she lets you know she's there and you can supervise, otherwise (for me) it's a no no. The neighbour putting the child in the garden is appalling!! He's still a puppy, so yes he's still pretty harmless, but that doesn't mean to say he'll stay that way - no offence to your big soft dog!! What if he has a bad experience with another dog or a human and it makes him defensive, what if his natural protectiveness kicks in with his hormones and he decides the garden is *his? *Even if he knocked her over in playfulness and she was injured, there's no question he'd get the blame. You need to nip that in the bud Davie imao.


 I will be Eileen, next time i see them I'll have to explain he may change (and probably will) (he is a guard dog type after all )) and I don't know when. Yes Yuri is a big softie but he is also 7 stone of stupidity lol.


----------



## feorag

Skye isn't 7 stone, but he's solid and stupid and he regularly knocks people over in his enthusiasm - it's very easily done, so a 3 year old child doesn't stand a chance if she gets Yuri excited.


----------



## DavieB

Wee update on his morning walks. Its now group walks every morning mon-thu and all the dogs are getting really good with each other Yuri still pushes his limits but he's learning which ones dont like attention and that the wee staffy loves a good chase! I'm glad he's getting used to other dogs. 5 of them walk in the group think they are all a good bit older than him too staffy is youngest at about 4 i reckon shes a wee rescue, huskie and boxer are 6 and 8 respectively. wee mongrel i have no idea.


----------



## Kare

Where we lived before (the house before last) was on a holiday home park. This was before we picked up the muppet retriever, but Morgan was 100% with children walking in, she would not even bark. The female grounds keeper was going out with a bloke over the road, and that blokes little sister (5-7 years old) would come to the parks swimming pool regularly. She would often just wander in to our house if she could not see Debbie on the grounds. Morgan would 100% ignore her. This was exactly how I would want any dog to be.

With regards to dogs meeting other dogs I think anywhere new you should be wary and act for the worse case scenario but at least local to here you get to know where is an area people walk for their dogs to play with others, and where is somewhere where this is less acceptable. I do not know many dogs around here that would greet a dog on lead, but especially on the beach putting your dog on and off lead every time there was a dog is impracticable, so the simple accepted rule is it is you call your dogs away from dogs on leads, but if you have a problem dog that would go for a dog just running by say whilst playing with another dog you would fairly quickly be given the impression this was not the best place to take your dog. 

I have to say we get limited bad reaction to Morgan, and even when walking with 4 German shepherds we do not meet many people who react badly. Plenty do say "he is nervous of German Shepherds, because one attacked him" that drives me potty. My Dog was attacked by a yorkie and needed surgery after it, but she was then socialised to not allow a breed prejudice. My other dog stated to get defensive of terriers on flexileads after a number under no control at all 16ft from their owner snapped at her, but as soon as I realised I socialised her again and got changed the trend.

I have to say I have limited patience for people with children with dog phobias. I understand being anxious of Morgan, but if they are scared of Edenn who looks effectively like a retriever puppy I think it has reached the point where you should be telling a therapist and helping your child over it, not telling every dog owner you meet and expecting every dog owner for the rest of her life to adapt to her needs. It must be very limiting for the child...and then later them as an adult to have to avoid areas they may meet dogs. There is some responsibility surely to get it fixed??


----------



## akuma 天

What a :censor: 12 months I am having.

Last October we lost our 1 year old rescue kitten as he got run over on a busy road. Normally the road is separated by a very large fence but became accessible after the local kids kicked a few planks out of it as its roughtly 2 minutes faster than walking round the proper way. It seems that the new gap caught the attention of our cat, and all that followed.

And if can :censor: believe it the exact same thing happened last week. The council repaired the fence a while back, but the same planks are now missing and our newest 11 month old cat went missing for a day, I didn't beleive that 2 of our cats could die on exactly the same bit of road for exactly the same reason but it has!

Remind me, it is still illegal to beat teenagers to death?


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear that - could you not catproof your garden to stop them escaping, cos it sounds like every time the fence is repaired the lazy idiots will smash it through again?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

akuma 天;10388991 said:


> What a :censor: 12 months I am having.
> 
> Last October we lost our 1 year old rescue kitten as he got run over on a busy road. Normally the road is separated by a very large fence but became accessible after the local kids kicked a few planks out of it as its roughtly 2 minutes faster than walking round the proper way. It seems that the new gap caught the attention of our cat, and all that followed.
> 
> And if can :censor: believe it the exact same thing happened last week. The council repaired the fence a while back, but the same planks are now missing and our newest 11 month old cat went missing for a day, I didn't beleive that 2 of our cats could die on exactly the same bit of road for exactly the same reason but it has!
> 
> Remind me, it is still illegal to beat teenagers to death?


Sorry to hear that. Must be difficult. But remember, its only illegal if you get caught :whistling2:


----------



## em_40

Kare said:


> I have to say I have limited patience for people with children with dog phobias. I understand being anxious of Morgan, but if they are scared of Edenn who looks effectively like a retriever puppy I think it has reached the point where you should be telling a therapist and helping your child over it, not telling every dog owner you meet and expecting every dog owner for the rest of her life to adapt to her needs. It must be very limiting for the child...and then later them as an adult to have to avoid areas they may meet dogs. There is some responsibility surely to get it fixed??


I was once walking my dog along a narrow path and came across a mother and son walking the opposite direction, she protectively put her arm around his shoulders, verbally comforting him, and ushered him passed and explained to me that he was ''terrified of dogs, 'cause you just don't know do you''. My dog was the other side with me inetween them and paying no attention to them anyway. Then a couple of days later I saw him walking home from school by himslef and he asked if he could stroke the dog, to which I said yes. He was walking the same direction as us this time and walked up the street telling me that he was on his way to see his nan. (Interesting that he suddenly had no fear of dogs without his mother there, always good when people ask instead of just stroking them but I think his mother was a little OTT!)
Mostly I think it's just projected fear from the parents not trusting dogs around their kids maybe. Fine line between getting them to be cautious of other peoples dogs while not being scared.


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> So sorry to hear that - could you not catproof your garden to stop them escaping, cos it sounds like every time the fence is repaired the lazy idiots will smash it through again?


I have to agree time to realise that free roaming cats are not safe where you live. In My opinion it is not safe anywhere at all. If you can drive within approx 3 miles of your home then your cat can get run down.


----------



## Kare

em_40 said:


> Mostly I think it's just projected fear from the parents not trusting dogs around their kids maybe. Fine line between getting them to be cautious of other peoples dogs while not being scared.


Oh yes 100%. I believe children will rarely be scared unless their parents are also scared. Only parents with the same phobia would surely be willing to suport it as normal.

My sister was scared of big dogs, and my nephew seemed to pick it up too, but she got a staffy and they got over it!!


----------



## feorag

My daughter-in-law is terrified of dogs and she passed that fear onto her daughter. Mollie was 5 when she joined our family and would cry if I took her to a friend's house with a dog if the dog barked. then again she was frightened of most animals, but that's impossible to carry on with when you come and visit us. When she asked me one day if I would ever have another dog, I told her I would once I retired and my daughter in law said "then I'll not be visiting". 

Guess what, she still does. It was a neighbour's GSD that jumped over the garden fence and knocked her over when she was a child - didn't attack, just jumped up at her - that started it all. It's obvious to me that her parents didn't address it at the time and so the fear remained and her attitude around dogs obviously transferred itself to Mollie as she grew up. Fortunately because Ellie is my son's child, she has a different attitude!

When I told Iain we were getting another GSD, he said we couldn't have picked a worse breed for Shirley, but she came and she dealt with him. She did say in the beginning that it helped because he didn't bark, which he didn't when he first arrived cos he was so shell-shocked, but he does now, but she knows him. She'll never *love* dogs, but she will at least now accept them and not be so frightened of them.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> I do feel for you though - spiders scare the bejabers out of me. Funnily enough I'm OK with the big ones like Tarantulas, but it's the speed the little ones move at that scares me, cos one minute they're there and the next they aren't and after that every single 'tickle' you feel is that spider and you jump! :gasp:


I'm terrified of them! Little ones normally freak me out more, big ones I can deal with if I know where they are, though I'd rather they weren't on my head :shock:



DavieB said:


> On a negative side now they're going to be planting spiders in the shower now to see naked cloggers lmao. That'll be a talking point for a while lol.


I don't think it's something either of them want to see again :lol2:

They found it though! I got woke up at three am with an ice cream box shoved in my face, kindly told him it wasn't the time for ice cream, and he went nahh, spiders in there! Good job I didn't want ice cream, bit scary if I'd of opened that in the middle of my room :shock:


----------



## RhianB87

I wish some people would understand that having house cats isn't cruel. 
One of my friends it getting rid of her kitten because she has had 2 cats killed on a road in 5 months. Its never been outside as its not been done, but she wont have it as a house cat as its not fair on it.
My two cats are house cats and are perfectly relaxed and happy but she wont listen that cats can be house cats and happy.

The poor kitten is being moved again for no fault of its own 

Sorry about moaning on here but I needed to get it off my chest


----------



## kemist

I dont understand how people can think keeping a cat in is so bad. If a cat gets used to it when young they can be a content healthy cat as an adult. It may not suit all cats but its far from cruelty.


----------



## DavieB

Personally akuma, I'd be blaming myself jot the teenagers. 

It's not something I'd let happen twice.


----------



## ami_j

Meet Ichi :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

kemist said:


> I dont understand how people can think keeping a cat in is so bad. If a cat gets used to it when young they can be a content healthy cat as an adult. It may not suit all cats but its far from cruelty.


I could understand if the cat had been out for many years, but its never set foot outside but apparently keeps wanting to go out. I dont see why she cant just ignore it when it wants to go out :bash:
Its only 5 months old as well so will easily get used to it.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone finally home to five underweight cats one underweight dog and a flatful of fleas. Not sure what has been going on as getting conflicting stories from sitters and landlords, butI know who I am more likely to beleive.Must remember next time i go away not to trust family to do what they say they will especially when it is mine. Will find out tomorrow if I am going to be evicted or not from landlords just hoping they understand everything


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone finally home to five underweight cats one underweight dog and a flatful of fleas. Not sure what has been going on as getting conflicting stories from sitters and landlords, butI know who I am more likely to beleive.Must remember next time i go away not to trust family to do what they say they will especially when it is mine. Will find out tomorrow if I am going to be evicted or not from landlords just hoping they understand everything


Oh god :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

YEah I just love family right now cant beleive the mess they have left me in just ecase i needed some respite care. Least now i know i cant rely on that side of the family either so now i have just one family member and thats my brother the rest can go Eff themselvs as far as im concerned.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

sammy1969 said:


> YEah I just love family right now cant beleive the mess they have left me in just ecase i needed some respite care. Least now i know i cant rely on that side of the family either so now i have just one family member and thats my brother the rest can go Eff themselvs as far as im concerned.


thats awful, i hope the animals are all ok. This is why i'd never trust a home sitter, i'll always use kennels for my cats & dogs of the future.


----------



## sammy1969

This was a family member so didnt expect to be let down by them the way i have been, but then with my family I should of known better really. I know I will never trust any of them again or help them when they come to me for it which they are good at doing. Thankfully other than missing a few meals ~i dont think the cats are an wose for wear but the dogs I am not so sure about as both have severe diarohea and so I am starving them both for 24 hours and if it doesnt improve they are both off to the vets tomorrow.


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> I dont understand how people can think keeping a cat in is so bad. If a cat gets used to it when young they can be a content healthy cat as an adult. It may not suit all cats but its far from cruelty.


Can't miss what they've never had. All cats when young will try to run out of an open door, but as they get older, they are less likely to take that risk and often if they do, the open space outside that door usually sends them scurrying back in. Mine stand at the door and watch me if I'm outside and just walk past it if I'm inside.


ami_j said:


> Meet Ichi :flrt:
> image
> image


Cutesy!! :flrt:

Sorry to hear about the latest debacle Sammy. I think you're right and you have to accept that you can't trust your family to look after animals the way you do.

This is why we don't have too many, so that they can go with us or go to trustworthy pet sitters.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

sammy1969 said:


> This was a family member so didnt expect to be let down by them the way i have been, but then with my family I should of known better really. I know I will never trust any of them again or help them when they come to me for it which they are good at doing. Thankfully other than missing a few meals ~i dont think the cats are an wose for wear but the dogs I am not so sure about as both have severe diarohea and so I am starving them both for 24 hours and if it doesnt improve they are both off to the vets tomorrow.


That's a shame, and such a horrible situation to find out who you shouldn't trust. Hope your dogs are ok. How long were you away?


----------



## sammy1969

It seems i cant trust my family fullstop Eileen but at least i do have one friend who I can who actually without me asking came in when she found out and took over for the last few days i was away for which i shall be eternally grateful. I think if it hadnt been for her I may of come back to alot worse than what i have done.


----------



## sammy1969

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> That's a shame, and such a horrible situation to find out who you shouldn't trust. Hope your dogs are ok. How long were you away?


I was away for two weeks respite care which was reallly needed due to my ill health. Whilst I was away my partner took the opportunity to go and see his mum who he had not seen since xmas and it also gave him a chance to recoup from being my fulltime carer.
I think the dogs will be ok but I am very angry and upset by what has happened and so far the person concerned hasnt even had the guts to face me but I can wait to have my say beleive me


----------



## Zoo-Man

I used to be petrified of dogs when I was younger! I would actually pee myself with fright if approached by a dog, but when I started college, I got myself a work experience placement at our local branch of the RSPCA & it was there that I learnt not to be afraid of dogs. Now look at me! :lol2:

Sam, thats terrible that your family have let you down so badly. :devil:


----------



## sammy1969

Well Colin a least i now know where i stand with them and i shall never allow them to look after my pets again as i know they cant be trusted. I suppose it could of been alot worse and i could of lost a few if it hadnt been for the friend who came in and fed them all over the weekend


----------



## DavieB

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> thats awful, i hope the animals are all ok. This is why i'd never trust a home sitter, i'll always use kennels for my cats & dogs of the future.


I'll always take the dog away with me or he will go live with my Mum for a bit in the case of ill health. He'll suffer walks wise but that can be repaired lol. The reps are pretty easy to look after so i'll trust friends with them. Snakes must be soooo easy lol. The iggy needs fed daily but as he's veggie no one minds feeding him. always come home to a small mountain of poop though, he always goes in one place so not really a big deal.

I finished work at 3am and have spent the last 2 hours applying for jobs in Australia... Really don't want to bring my son up in Glasgow. Kids here are so "feral" that sounds really snobby but I want better for my son and I'm not going to get it here. My ex-wife destroyed me financially so im stuck with council housing . Fresh start over there.


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> thats awful, i hope the animals are all ok. This is why i'd never trust a home sitter, i'll always use kennels for my cats & dogs of the future.


I would have to disagree with you there Helen. We've gone away for weekends and left ours with friends to be looked after and they're fine. I know Sam chose family and she thought she could trust her and has learned a bad lesson, but that doesn't mean all pet sitters are dishonest and not trustworthy.

I myself spent 3 years running up in Edinburgh for 2 weeks looking after my friend's 4 dogs, 25 cats, 3 litters of kittens and 15 chickens. They were looked after as good as my own and I loved every minute of it. I'd happily do the job if I lived alone and didn't have pets of my own.

Poor Colin - strangely enough our Iain was frightened of brachycephalic dogs as a child. We were walking around a wallpaper shop one day, when he was about 3 and he was on the other side of the centre fixture when I heard him scream and he came running back to me - when I looked there was a woman with a boxer on a lead! :lol2: Bearing in mind we had 2 dogs of our own and so he'd been brought up with them, he reacted the same every time he saw one.

Well I'm off car booting in 10 minutes, so must dash - speaky later!

Davie if you go to Australia you have to still come on here and let us know how you're getting on. Of course if it's great and you have a wonderful life out there, with lots of sun and make loadsa money and have a big posh house in the 'burbs, we won't want to know! :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I've just heard too many horror stories about pet sitters etc. I'd much rather know my pets were safe in a kennel where they can't run away/ get knocked down etc and where I know for sure that they'll be looked after. I have family to look after the snakes if I ever needed it.


----------



## Kare

My husbands Mother recommended the kennel they left their dog at to a friend, and the friends German Shepherd was knocked down and killed during its stay there. It was devastating at the time apparently, nearly ruined the friendship. I will always use sitters, either the dogs stay in my home with someone they do not know, or they stay in the home of someone they do know.

When we go away in the next few months they will be staying with my friend at her house. The friend knows the dogs, walks with them every week, is aware of who they are and what they are like. You can't get that at kennels.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Never been to a kennel big enough to have cars driving around lol! Sounds a bit stupid. Nothing like that can happen at my work unless the owners let the dog out the car to run out the car park and onto the road lmao.

Kennels all the way for me.


----------



## cloggers

Since my parents are separated, I either go away with my dad, or my mum. So there's always someone that can look after my zoo.

Only once did I go away with my dad the same week my mum went away. Wouldn't do it again, I was a wreck ringing my friend twice a day checking how my babies were :blush: Turns out my mum had been harassing him as well :lol2:
We decided then that we'd either organise our holidays around each others schedules, or just not go at all. 

I'm sorry you've been let down Sam, so sad that your own family would do that!


----------



## cloggers

You guys will like this! made me chuckle anyways :lol2:


----------



## akuma 天

DavieB said:


> Personally akuma, I'd be blaming myself jot the teenagers.
> 
> It's not something I'd let happen twice.


I'm sorry I cannot tell if this is meant to be a joke or some type of insult, so before I launch into a tyrade of abuse that will undoubted see me get infracted and possibly banned, could you please clarify.


----------



## feorag

It's pretty clear to me apart from the spellcheck putting "jot" instead of "not"

Helen, my friend used a proper pet sitting service and when she came home, there was a daily diary of every visit, the time they arrived and the time they left, everything that had been done or seen, every poo and pee was recorded :lol: And whatever interaction the petsitter had enjoyed with the cats.

I think if you use a petsitter, you just have to do your homework and double check and meet them and talk to them first.


----------



## DavieB

akuma 天;10392739 said:


> I'm sorry I cannot tell if this is meant to be a joke or some type of insult, so before I launch into a tyrade of abuse that will undoubted see me get infracted and possibly banned, could you please clarify.


Fire away with the abuse its not a joke. It is also not an insult its fact.


----------



## ami_j

it is everyone's favourite one eyed rats birthday today :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Aww! :flrt: Kisses for Atari! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Aww! :flrt: Kisses for Atari! :flrt:


I will give him some more later  Had to sort out (another) abscess on him earlier that thankfully looks like its healing now


----------



## feorag

See - I've told you!! Nowt but trouble that rat!

You should ship him off to me! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> See - I've told you!! Nowt but trouble that rat!
> 
> You should ship him off to me! :lol2:


Expect a parcel day after next :lol2:


----------



## Charlibob

It's tabithas 15th birthday today!


----------



## Shell195

Sorry to here about your troubles Sam 
Belated birthday wishes to Atari:flrt:
Happy birthday to Tabitha who is looking wonderful :flrt:
Eileen did you get wet at the booty? I got soaked to the knickers at the sanctuary today:bash:
Zak is doing really well and I got an email off his foster mum which brought a tear to my eye 

Hi Michelle

Val here, It is me that should be thanking you for giving Zak such a good 
home. It was so hard to part with him. When he came into our lives he was 
an 8 kilo bag of bones and his ears were all chewed where he had been 
nibbling them for food. He was so weak, he couldn't even stand to pee. We 
didn't think that he would make it, but bless him he did. I already have a 
rescue dog called Honey, whom I have had for 10 years. To keep Zak would 
have been selfish of me because in the winter months I could not have given 
him the long walks that he needs. Sad to say my age is against me (74 years 
in October) and with asthma and arthritis which kicks in every winter with 
a vengeance. The Animal Welfare (ZAWF) all volunteers do a thank less task 
and it really is never ending. In the winter they hold car boot sales and 
at Christmas a Christmas fayre as this is the main funding for ZAWF. They 
gave me support when I needed it and I have to say a BIG THANK YOU to Sue 
and Chris for taking Zak for 10 days with there other 3 dogs when my 81 year 
old brother and handicapped nephew came to stay.

To see Zak so happy is so good. It will be fun for you to see what he 
thinks of snow should you have some this winter. One of the things that I 
will always remember was his fun loving ways. On taking him for a walk 
remembering the temperature was 100 degrees plus, we got so far and found a 
big clump of grass, he layed in it full stretch and decided that he was 
going no further - time to go home.

Once again THANK YOU. Keep in touch.

Love Val xxx


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> image
> It's tabithas 15th birthday today!


Happy Birthday Tabitha. She's looking really well Charley. I shall forward the link to Susan, as I know she'll be delighted to see how well she is!! :2thumb:


ami_j said:


> Expect a parcel day after next :lol2:


I shall look forward to that, but I don't know about my 3 boys! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen did you get wet at the booty? I got soaked to the knickers at the sanctuary today:bash:


No I got pretty burned! It was a beautiful day, but the wind was a bit of a bull's knacker, cos it kept blowing the clothes horses over! :gasp: We made about £80, so successful too!

What a lovely e-mail from Zak's foster mum, but how typical is the comment from a sunny country "should you get snow this winter". :lol2:
Well I'm off in half an hour to Wallington Hall, which is a big National Trust property up country. They are running "go wild" days for children every Wednesday and Thursday and have invited us to go along and fundraise and bring our animals.


----------



## Kare

I have been a little introverted the last month or so, I have been on a dog walk with the crowd, but just finding everyone (3 people I dog walk with and the husbands of two of them) too overwhelming. So avoiding everything that is not just with one or at a push 2 of them.

I realised the other day that other than them, who if I got rid of my dogs tomorrow I would never see or hear from again. I have not spoken to anyone else that I know, not on facebook or on the phone let alone in person for a whole month (well will be on Monday)

Me not texting my sister, not calling my Dad, not commenting on any family members or friends messages on facebook, nothing....and not one bastard has called, text or messaged me...or even noticed.


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> I have been a little introverted the last month or so, I have been on a dog walk with the crowd, but just finding everyone (3 people I dog walk with and the husbands of two of them) too overwhelming. So avoiding everything that is not just with one or at a push 2 of them.
> 
> I realised the other day that other than them, who if I got rid of my dogs tomorrow I would never see or hear from again. I have not spoken to anyone else that I know, not on facebook or on the phone let alone in person for a whole month (well will be on Monday)
> 
> Me not texting my sister, not calling my Dad, not commenting on any family members or friends messages on facebook, nothing....and not one bastard has called, text or messaged me...or even noticed.


I only have 1 brother and have a similar relationship with him, he doesn't contact me and I don't contact him, except when there's a "Z" in the month! :lol2:

But I do have a reasonably wide circle of friends that I stay in touch with.

Had an enjoyable day out today with Monty & Calleigh - they are such docile snakes and so popular with children, it's wonderful to put a smile on a child's face, or alternatively convince a child (or adult in most cases) that snakes are not as scary as they seem to think.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Last night, at our ringcraft class, I was the judge of the match. The arranged judge had cancelled at the beginning of the week, so the secretary asked me to stand in. It was rather hot but I enjoyed judging the 14 classes. I chose a lovely Afghan Hound puppy as my Best Baby Puppy In Match, an elegant Saluki puppy as Best Puppy In Match, & a fab Tibetan Terrier as Best In Match.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I'm soooooooo tired. My legs are aching from too much dancing on wed night and i think I'm still hungover! Lol but it was a fantastic night for me, part of me is actually happy i wasnt envited to lukes workmates house , I had a much better time with my friends being me again


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Last night, at our ringcraft class, I was the judge of the match. The arranged judge had cancelled at the beginning of the week, so the secretary asked me to stand in. It was rather hot but I enjoyed judging the 14 classes. I chose a lovely Afghan Hound puppy as my Best Baby Puppy In Match, an elegant Saluki puppy as Best Puppy In Match, & a fab Tibetan Terrier as Best In Match.


Hounds rule - OK! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone Finally beginning to feel a bit more myself after the disaster i came home to although I still have yet to learn if i will get to keep my flat or be evicted by my landlords because of all the trouble that went on.
On the brighter side I received through the post today a £10 love2shop voucher from my landlords for taking part in a survey they had on fb to help them decide what they need to put on their fb page lol, and also a request to attend a consultation to help improve their community services.
The dogs seem to have recoivered from their upset tums after 24 hoursstarvation and we worked out that it may of been caused by them being fed something that was on the turn on the last night that my nephew was here as to what we are not sue but Angie the lady who stepped in said she found what looked like something curried in their bowls dried on when she took over.
THe cats are finally settling down too and have forgiven us for leaving them with such horrible people lol and thankfully now figaro my little autistic cat has finally started eating again which is brilliant as he was only half his body size when we got back so hopefully he will put it all back on gradually and be fine. THe worst affected seems to be Nero who has torn half his fur out and is covered in scabs due to the fleas which i am having to comb out of him as he is allergic to drop ons and flea treatments. THe worst news is we have lost 2 of our multmate mice which is heartbreaking we think through lack of food and water so now down to just the one.
I dont think i will ever truly forgive my nephew for the pain he has caused m animals but i think in time iwill come to terms with it alot more but i also know that I would use a house sitter next time after doing my homework as i do think they can be trusted as i know someone who looks after others dogs when they are away through a petsitting service especially as i know both my dogs suffer from seperation anxiety and i couldnt see them in kennels at their ages.


----------



## Kare

Really not sure what to do with this rabbit that keeps attacking the dogs. I guess I could keep them inside the nighttime run (4ftx4ft) but the point of being a rabbit as far as I am concerned is to free range

I really think I will have to rehome him to somewhere where he could continue to free range, but no way to get guarantees the new owner will do that, so may as well keep them here. Neither of my dogs will do anything back, the retriever at least is intimidated to use the garden and the German shepherd just buries her head in my lap so he cannot go for her face.


----------



## Kare

Opps refreshed old message and resent it.


----------



## feorag

Colin, a favour?? How big are meerkats, say in comparison to ferrets, which of course long bodied, but not fat???

I've been asked to make a honeycomb hammock for 2 meerkats and just want to check sizes before I make it.


----------



## feorag

Ooh! Me last on last night and first on this morning! :gasp:

I'm off to the Sanctuary now, it's Heather's (Kim's mum) 80th birthday today, so we're having a little lunch party for her.


----------



## Shell195

Its so quiet in here :gasp: Im busy enjoying Zak hes such a wonderful dog and so loving too:flrt:Ive got lots of new photos to put up of him when I get a minute x


----------



## Amalthea

I so look forward to all of Zak's updates!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Me too - it has been quiet in here, but it's hard to have a conversation with yourself! :lol2:


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> I so look forward to all of Zak's updates!! :flrt:


Havent u dropped yet lol. This heat must be killing you.


----------



## Amalthea

selina20 said:


> Havent u dropped yet lol. This heat must be killing you.


I lost my baby at 18 weeks.


----------



## selina20

Amalthea said:


> I lost my baby at 18 weeks.


Omg hun im so sorry . I honestly didnt know


----------



## Amalthea

It's fine. Don't worry about it...


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

only 5 more sleeps to go!!!! i'm unbearable to live with right now :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone, spent yesterday with a good friend and her two children outside in the sunshine which was wonderful. Not usre how much more of this heat i cn stand though lol as i fell like i am melting most of the time. The small furries are also suffering a bit even though they have a cool shelf and other stuff to try and help them cool down. Found out i have lost two multimates but thats all and eveything else is recovering well. I had hoped to recieve my two blue dumbo female rat kits this weekend but unfortunately that has now fallen through so back to the drawing board on that front .
Also had some really great news from the vets when we took storm the other day which i forgot to tell you all about. Two of his tumours have shrunk in size so hopefully I will have him around for longer than i had dared hope.


----------



## feorag

Good news, Sammy! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Yep I am well chuffed just hope it continues in the same direction. Oh and Eileen i have just recommended your hammocks etc to a lady on fb and told her to find oyu here lol. I did say for her to say i recommended you so hopefully you will have another order soon


----------



## feorag

No problem Sammy, thanks. BTW do you still want that honeycomb hammock cos I am hanging onto it for you?

I've been busy today making a pouch, tube and honeycomb for a Gambian Rat. Then I've got a honeycomb and tube to make for 2 ferrets and a honeycomb for 2 meerkats.


----------



## sammy1969

YEs i do hun I am so sorry hun but with everyhting that has been going on i had completely forgotten about it. I will transfer the money to you this weekend and thank you for holding onto it for me


----------



## Amalthea

Going through stuff and I found some of my pageant winnings from when I was a kid. 

My regional queen crown










My favorite crown










And one of my sashes for winning talent (I think I did a song in American Sign Language for this one)


----------



## feorag

I bet that was a blast from the past!


----------



## Amalthea

Just a little bit :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin, a favour?? How big are meerkats, say in comparison to ferrets, which of course long bodied, but not fat???
> 
> I've been asked to make a honeycomb hammock for 2 meerkats and just want to check sizes before I make it.


They are smaller than you think (everyone says so). They stand around 12 inches tall, so generally not as large as a hob ferret.



Amalthea said:


> Going through stuff and I found some of my pageant winnings from when I was a kid.
> 
> My regional queen crown
> 
> image
> 
> My favorite crown
> 
> image
> 
> And one of my sashes for winning talent (I think I did a song in American Sign Language for this one)
> 
> image


Ooo pretty!

I forgot to tell you all, probably cos I have been going to bed much earier than I used to, that me, Clark & Roxy had a weekend away to Nuneaton to visit Clark's mum, sister & 2 nephews. We went on Friday night & returned tonight. Clark's little brother who lives with us took care of Lolly, Indy, Daisy, the cats, parrot & meerkats. The weather down there was fab, we visited Twycross Zoo on Saturday, which was fantastic.


----------



## Amalthea

Meerkats are smaller than a hob ferret. Maybe similar size to a Jill.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> They are smaller than you think (everyone says so). They stand around 12 inches tall, so generally not as large as a hob ferret.


That's kinda what I thought, so the one I'm making which will be 5" bigger across each square should fit OK?



Zoo-Man said:


> I forgot to tell you all, probably cos I have been going to bed much earier than I used to, that me, Clark & Roxy had a weekend away to Nuneaton to visit Clark's mum, sister & 2 nephews. We went on Friday night & returned tonight. Clark's little brother who lives with us took care of Lolly, Indy, Daisy, the cats, parrot & meerkats. The weather down there was fab, we visited Twycross Zoo on Saturday, which was fantastic.


:lol2: at Clark's "little" brother, presumably he's big enough to look after your pets, so should you not have said younger. I had an image of a little boy being left alone!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I still call Ben my "baby brother".... He's 22


----------



## Amalthea

We have decided to set up a "viv" sort of enclosure for the gliders, so they can be in the living room... We are gonna convert a cabinet, so it's part of the furniture (so to speak)... Gary has found a PERFECT one for £90 in Stockport, but now we gotta find a way to get the bloody thing *lol* Need somebody with a van or pick up... *ponders*


----------



## feorag

I must admit I do love having my critters in the living room. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm really excited by the idea


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say we spent the whole weekend (almost) watching the full Series 1 of "Grimm" and Series 2 of "Game of Thrones" :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Grimm is really good!! Can't wait for season two to start


----------



## feorag

Yeh, I loved it! Also enjoyed "Game of Thrones". We spent 2 days on holiday watching back-to-back Series 1, but struggled a bit in the beginning to remember what had happened at the end when we sat down to watch Series 2.

:lol2: In the Grimm episode about the Ogre, when he was in the house and the ogre suddenly crashed through the window, I had just taken a sip of tea and must have jumped at least a foot off the settee (I'm not very good with shocks! :lol I nearly choked myself! :roll2: PMSL!!

Have you been watching "Once upon a Time"? I've really been enjoying that too.


----------



## Amalthea

I've not heard of that one....

We tried watching Game of Thrones, but we struggled to get in to it... We've also been enjoying Falling Skies 

And True Blood starts again next month!!!! So excited!!!!  And Glee should be starting soon, too...


----------



## feorag

We don't have Sky, so have to wait until some of these series come onto digi or Iain puts them on DVD for us. Haven't heard of "Falling Skies" and eventually will be watching "True Blood" when it hits the digi channels.

"Once upon a Time" has been running for about 26 weeks - it's the last episode next Sunday, but they've been repeating it on 5* in back to back episodes on Sunday afternoon for the last 4 weeks. It's not as gory like "Grimm" cos it's on at 8:00 before the watershed, but I've been loving it - so has Elise.


----------



## ami_j

My little Atari is gone


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so sorry, Jai


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Oh No!! :gasp:

I'm so very sorry Jaime. :sad: You must be absolutely gutted - poor, wee man!!

RIP Atari, you will be irreplaceable!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :gasp: Oh No!! :gasp:
> 
> I'm so very sorry Jaime. :sad: You must be absolutely gutted - poor, wee man!!
> 
> RIP Atari, you will be irreplaceable!


He certainly will be Eileen, he was one of a kind


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> :lol2: at Clark's "little" brother, presumably he's big enough to look after your pets, so should you not have said younger. I had an image of a little boy being left alone!! :lol2:


I call my middle sister my little sister, even though she is older than me. She is a size 8 and 5' 4, I am a size 12-14 and 5' 8...my big sister, the eldest is bigger than me, but not quite as tall.



feorag said:


> We don't have Sky, so have to wait until some of these series come onto digi or Iain puts them on DVD for us. Haven't heard of "Falling Skies" and eventually will be watching "True Blood" when it hits the digi channels.
> 
> "Once upon a Time" has been running for about 26 weeks - it's the last episode next Sunday, but they've been repeating it on 5* in back to back episodes on Sunday afternoon for the last 4 weeks. It's not as gory like "Grimm" cos it's on at 8:00 before the watershed, but I've been loving it - so has Elise.


I watched Once a upon a time about 3-6 months back.

I use Watch all tv series online for FREE, normally picking a sockshare or putlocker one if the option is there. I do often start them off then pause after a few seconds whilst i look on here or nip to the loo so there is no interuption, but with a minute head start it streams about as fast as I can watch them and nothing downloaded to threaten your computer. :flrt:


----------



## Kare

I have developed two blisters on my thumb knuckle, no idea where from.

Went to pop a plaster on them to protect them because any contact with anything makes them sting. In the first aid kit I found a pot of germoline "New Skin" that we used on Edenns heel when she had some stitches after that lump formed following the yorkie biting her.

OH MY DOG! That bastard stuff stung...seriously I do not think I am over estimating to say that is the most acute pain I have EVER experienced, and I have had a number of injuries needing surgery, including one needing an airlift to hospital!! Though I have not done childbirth I guess.

If it hurt her as much as it hurt me I am surprised she was restrained enough to not bite me.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I'm sorry, but it's horrendous stuff and I imagine on a burst blister it will indeed be mega painful.


----------



## sammy1969

Jaimi so sorry to hear about Atari I cannot beleive he is no longer with us and i know I will miss hearing of his latest antics on here and on FB.
R.I.P Atari 
Never to be forgotten and always in our hearts


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

ive been watching once upon a time religiously since it started, i LOVE it.

same with the walking dead but that finished  it was the best two nights of the week! sunday for fairytales and monday for zombies! you cant ask for more lol


----------



## feorag

I totally agree - I was gutted when "The Walking Dead" ended and will be again after Sunday night when "Once" finishes! :sad:

I was on the imdb site just to check how many episodes there are to watch and I think they've already shown the first episode of Series 2. Series 1 finished in America on 13th May and according to imdb Series 2, first episode "Broken" aired on 30th September, so we might not have to wait too long to get the next series! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> I totally agree - I was gutted when "The Walking Dead" ended and will be again after Sunday night when "Once" finishes! :sad:
> 
> I was on the imdb site just to check how many episodes there are to watch and I think they've already shown the first episode of Series 2. Series 1 finished in America on 13th May and according to imdb Series 2, first episode "Broken" aired on 30th September, so we might not have to wait too long to get the next series! :2thumb:


excellent :2thumb::2thumb:

i really did love the walking dead, but the amount of times i was argueing with the tv because of someone ending up dead due to their own stupidity. 

all downstairs must have heard was 'you have NO self awareness!', 'for christs sake can you not HEAR that?!' and 'seriously? you know there are zombies around and your making that kinda racket?!' lmao

and numerous 'stupid :censor:' haha


----------



## feorag

That should have read "is due to air on the 30th September" :lol2:

I know exactly what you mean, Barry and I sit like that almost every night, asking each other questions like "would you really do that if you were alone in the dark and heard that noise" "why are they not watching what's happening behind them"s "why are they doing that!!!" :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Afternoon everyone! I'm not long up! :gasp: Have felt very tired, weak and wobbly for a few days, so decided I needed to cancel arrangements and have a few days at home taking it easy.

Someone has just sent me this link - what a lovely story. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...arrassed-admit-brought-tear.html#post10416335


----------



## DavieB

It's very quiet n here lately. How are you all? 

Hope you feel better after your rest Eileen.

Yuri decided to go chasing his staffy and boxer friends into the woods today. Swear we must have removed a thousand sticky willows from his coat!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> It's very quiet n here lately. How are you all?
> 
> Hope you feel better after your rest Eileen.
> 
> Yuri decided to go chasing his staffy and boxer friends into the woods today. Swear we must have removed a thousand sticky willows from his coat!!


i had the privilege of getting these horrid things out of a min schnauzer yesterday, and for my troubles the little :censor: kept trying to bite me. eventually he managed to catch my hand, thankfully i have quick reflexes, he just grazed the back of my hand, it's come up a lovely shade of blue though


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> It's very quiet n here lately. How are you all?
> 
> Hope you feel better after your rest Eileen.
> 
> Yuri decided to go chasing his staffy and boxer friends into the woods today. Swear we must have removed a thousand sticky willows from his coat!!


My friend Linden's Siamese came home last Wednesday covered in them, so while I took them out, she made me a coffee ! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well, I have had a barmy with the biggest name in Chihuahuas (currently). Last night on a facebook Chi group, me & him came to blows over his treatement of newcomers to the hobby. I told him a few home truths, which he didnt like at all. No-one backed me up at the time, as most are too soft to say anything. But anyway, today myself & another young newbie messaged the group owner to complain about the guy & he has now been removed from the group. No doubt I will be talked about & slagged off at ringside by him & his couple of cronies, but I just had to speak out, as some newbies had left the group because of him. Go me! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Well in Colin I can't stand c#nts like that. Did that arse who was nasty about the girls dog who was practicing right g craft ever cause more bother?

Must take patience to deal with wee dogs like that Helen....surprised you'll manage lmao..


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, I have had a barmy with the biggest name in Chihuahuas (currently). Last night on a facebook Chi group, me & him came to blows over his treatement of newcomers to the hobby. I told him a few home truths, which he didnt like at all. No-one backed me up at the time, as most are too soft to say anything. But anyway, today myself & another young newbie messaged the group owner to complain about the guy & he has now been removed from the group. No doubt I will be talked about & slagged off at ringside by him & his couple of cronies, but I just had to speak out, as some newbies had left the group because of him. Go me! :2thumb:


Well done Colin! :2thumb: You were right to stand up to him, it's a shame others didn't back you up, but you were right to speak out about how you felt.

I'm off to the dentist in half an hour :sad: It was originally a check up, but a filling fell out of my wisdom tooth last weekend and there's a big gaping hole there now! :gasp:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> Well in Colin I can't stand c#nts like that. Did that arse who was nasty about the girls dog who was practicing right g craft ever cause more bother?
> 
> Must take patience to deal with wee dogs like that Helen....surprised you'll manage lmao..


To be fair he'd put up with being bathed and dried and I'd been brushing him and pulling on his feathers for a while before he got fed up and insisted on trying to eat me lol


----------



## ami_j

*You will love this <3*

http://doctorcatmd.com/


So funny :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

ami_j said:


> http://doctorcatmd.com/
> 
> 
> So funny :lol2:


Naw, it really isn't.


----------



## Zoo-Man

DavieB said:


> Well in Colin I can't stand c#nts like that. Did that arse who was nasty about the girls dog who was practicing right g craft ever cause more bother?
> 
> Must take patience to deal with wee dogs like that Helen....surprised you'll manage lmao..


The guy who upset the girl at ringcraft has never been back since, thankfully.


----------



## Shell195

Sorry Ive been AWOL but with 2 new dogs and my new involement with ZAWF where Zak came from I have been a bit busy. One of the mum cats at the sanctuary became ill and had to be rushed to the vets so I got to handrear her 4 x 7 day old kittens for 3 days, Im glad to say she recovered and today they all got reunited:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Sorry Ive been AWOL but with 2 new dogs and my new involement with ZAWF where Zak came from I have been a bit busy. One of the mum cats at the sanctuary became ill and had to be rushed to the vets so I got to handrear her 4 x 7 day old kittens for 3 days, Im glad to say she recovered and today they all got reunited:flrt:


aww kittens :flrt:
TWO new dogs? *has missed something*


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> aww kittens :flrt:
> TWO new dogs? *has missed something*


 
Zak my greek dog and a rescue chihuahua:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Zak my greek dog and a rescue chihuahua:lol2:


What you like :lol2: Dexter is more than enough for me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## kemist

DavieB said:


> Yuri decided to go chasing his staffy and boxer friends into the woods today. Swear we must have removed a thousand sticky willows from his coat!!


My cat loves rolling in those! And always hates my OH removing them but lets me.:lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Yuri had half a chicken for dinner last night, around 1.5kg then stole the other half and ate it in the back garden so we didn't see him.... His breath smells like death now, honestly smells like a bin full of rotten chicken I've gave him some grass to help settle it and he has plenty water hopefully it's better by morning if not vet beckons


----------



## feorag

Greedy little monkey!

Shell, what are you doing for ZAWF?? Just curious! :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tomorrow & Sunday we are at Southport Town & Country Fair with the Meerkats. We are going to use the event to promote BEMA (British Exotic Mammal Association). Have you all heard about BEMA? Myself & Becca (Serenity's Fail) are on the sub-committee & promotion team of the organisation. Im currently making some posters for the weekend.


----------



## feorag

That sounds great, Colin! :2thumb:

I absolutely love going out with my snakes and talking to people about how they live etc. So many of them start out with such a totally negative attitude and then walk away having done a complete turnaround.

Davie, just read back my post and thought maybe I should have said "greedy big monkey" :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That sounds great, Colin! :2thumb:
> 
> I absolutely love going out with my snakes and talking to people about how they live etc. So many of them start out with such a totally negative attitude and then walk away having done a complete turnaround.
> 
> Davie, just read back my post and thought maybe I should have said "greedy big monkey" :lol2:


You've heard of BEMA Eileen?


----------



## feorag

Yes I have - I've seen the threads on here.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yes I have - I've seen the threads on here.


Excellent.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> What you like :lol2: Dexter is more than enough for me :lol2::lol2:


Ive lost 4 of my other dogs this year, the house felt empty 





feorag said:


> Greedy little monkey!
> 
> Shell, what are you doing for ZAWF?? Just curious! :blush:


Trying to help them raise their profile in the UK and helping another UK adopter to set up a UK based adoption program for them and I will be a fosterer:whistling2:
They are just a small band of people battling to help the many abused and abandoned dogs that suffer in Zakynthos and the funds they raise barely cover the many veterinary fees. To many unwanted animals and not enough homes, even worse than the UK.


----------



## Shell195

BEMA are attending our Family funday


----------



## Kare

Shell195 said:


> Trying to help them raise their profile in the UK and helping another UK adopter to set up a UK based adoption program for them and I will be a fosterer:whistling2:
> They are just a small band of people battling to help the many abused and abandoned dogs that suffer in Zakynthos and the funds they raise barely cover the many veterinary fees. To many unwanted animals and not enough homes, even worse than the UK.


There seem so many rescues trying to independently help it is a shame they cannot all work together and they may be able to do more

Desperate greekies is the one I have come in contact with before, then there is Greek Animal Rescue and of course yours just to name the few I have recently heard of.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> BEMA are attending our Family funday


Yes, Becca is doing it isn't she hun? Its a shame me & Clark are doing a judging seminar on that day.


----------



## Shell195

Kare said:


> There seem so many rescues trying to independently help it is a shame they cannot all work together and they may be able to do more
> 
> Desperate greekies is the one I have come in contact with before, then there is Greek Animal Rescue and of course yours just to name the few I have recently heard of.


 
I think most of them are on the mainland while ZAWF is just for the island.


----------



## DavieB

Just for fun miss-spell Zuckerberg on chrome (I think it works when you spell it right too) then right click for correct spelling.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've just been talking to Shell on Facebook, which I havent done for a while, but its something we used to do almost nightly. It reminded me to say, I havent been online as much as I usually am at night, as for some reason I've been struggling to stay awake after midnight, which you will allknow isn't like me. So thats why my nocturnal posting has been minimal recently. 

Anyway, there are the first positive signs with Lolly & Indy being pregnant. Their nipples are up, & there is some solidness in their abdomens. So things sound good for tiddlers in a few weeks. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> Just for fun miss-spell Zuckerberg on chrome (I think it works when you spell it right too) then right click for correct spelling.


 
Ive not got chrome


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just been talking to Shell on Facebook, which I havent done for a while, but its something we used to do almost nightly. It reminded me to say, I havent been online as much as I usually am at night, as for some reason I've been struggling to stay awake after midnight, which you will allknow isn't like me. So thats why my nocturnal posting has been minimal recently.
> 
> Anyway, there are the first positive signs with Lolly & Indy being pregnant. Their nipples are up, & there is some solidness in their abdomens. So things sound good for tiddlers in a few weeks. :2thumb:


You sound just like I am, except in the morning. I'm just coming awake at about 10:30 at night and the buggered in the morning :lol2:

Great news about Indy & Lolly. :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Ive not got chrome


Neither have I. :sad:


----------



## DavieB

Best browser out them all I recommend an upgrade.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I use Google chrome on the laptop, I'll do that when I get home tonight


----------



## feorag

How did Morgan's first night with you go??


----------



## DavieB

Was looking at the thread about the 21 month old wanting a hamster. It reminded me of something my mates daughter done a few years ago when she was 2.

They went to Amazonia, its a rainforest place where you get to see various reptiles and insexts, exptic mammals. Anyway there was a handling session and he had his daughter Summer (2) there, she was holding a corn snake and my mate spoke to the handler mentioning how good the nsake was at being handled, they turned back around to find Summer hat put the snake in her mouth... They then grabbed the snake away and let her handle a Leo which she promptly slapped... No more handling for her (the Leo was ok btw)


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone sorry i havent been around alot but seem to be loosing days for some reason and keep forgetting to say hi. I have just had two new arrivals turn up they are two chocolate hooded female dumbo ratties my mate turned up with them asking if i can take them as her dog is sitting in front of the cage constantly trying to eat them through the bars and she felt it was unfair on the rats so i have some intros to do over the next few days which should be fun but they are friendly which is a bonus


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> Was looking at the thread about the 21 month old wanting a hamster. It reminded me of something my mates daughter done a few years ago when she was 2.
> 
> They went to Amazonia, its a rainforest place where you get to see various reptiles and insexts, exptic mammals. Anyway there was a handling session and he had his daughter Summer (2) there, she was holding a corn snake and my mate spoke to the handler mentioning how good the nsake was at being handled, they turned back around to find Summer hat put the snake in her mouth... They then grabbed the snake away and let her handle a Leo which she promptly slapped... No more handling for her (the Leo was ok btw)


Not just children. In the job I did I was very careful with my animals. There were a few close calls with a confused old guy etc who would have off'd the bunny thinking it was for lunch


----------



## feorag

I've been to Amazonia Dave - I took my two granddaughters about 5 years ago when I was staying up at Iain's.

Baz and I are truly gutted this afternoon! :sad: He took Skye out for his walk. He walks him on the very wide grass verges of the main road that leads to our estate. Where we live all the estates are connected by underpasses to keep pedestrians off the main roads, none of which have pavements. When Barry walks him down that stretch he lets him off the lead until he reaches the bottom pass at the opposite end of our estate, crossing over the top of that underpass there is a bus stop, a post box and a waste bin, so apparently he walks with Skye off the leash until he reaches the waste bin, puts the bag of poo in the bin, then he puts Skye on the leash, turns and walks down the stairs to go through the underpass, walking back home through the estate.

Well today he reached the bin, put the bag in the bin and turned to put Skye on the leash, but a guy had come out from the underpass and was walking up the stairs to post a letter and he had a little dog on a leash. :sad:

He called Skye straight away, but he was off in a split second and apparently he had the little dog in his mouth and was shaking it in the air! :gasp: Well Barry rushed and grabbed him and apologised. He guy looked at the dog and couldn't see any blood, although the poor wee thing was very shocked. So Barry told him where we lived and said if he got home and was at all worried about the dog, then he had to take it to a vet and we would pay the bill.

What has truly gutted me is that the dog wasn't barking at Skye or doing anything to wind him up or threaten him - it was just Skye's instant reaction to attack it. I honestly don't know what to think, but it's spoiled my day!


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> What has truly gutted me is that the dog wasn't barking at Skye or doing anything to wind him up or threaten him - it was just Skye's instant reaction to attack it. I honestly don't know what to think, but it's spoiled my day!


I'm sorry this has happen Eileen. I'm really sorry you have had to go through this. I know it does not seem like it but I am sure in a few weeks it will not seem as bad, the worry about "what next" is so often worse than the reality.

My friend here has a Pyrennes Mountain dog, who when it sees a husky type has a strong instinct to pick the dogs up and throw them over her shoulder (in fact even when playing her play style could be compared to a polar bear attempting to flatten your dog :whistling2: the German shepherd who lives with her is built like a brick :censor:-house, think he had to put on that much muscle to survive!!) So having seen it I know how scary it can look. Mishka is always on lead in public, but it is hard to explain to someone when we are walking a dog surrounded by a pack of German shepherds that if they do not control their wolf look-a-like that they will shortly have to catch it as it flies back in their direction. People assume, probably correctly, that if the dog has dog friends it will get on with their dog!


----------



## Amalthea

How horrible, Eileen  I can imagine how upset by the whole thing you are, but at least you and Barry are responsible enough to give the owner your details. 

I'm feeling really crappy today. Really sharp belly pain. Hope it's just gas, but holy hell it hurts!!


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> I'm sorry this has happen Eileen. I'm really sorry you have had to go through this. I know it does not seem like it but I am sure in a few weeks it will not seem as bad, the worry about "what next" is so often worse than the reality.





Amalthea said:


> How horrible, Eileen  I can imagine how upset by the whole thing you are, but at least you and Barry are responsible enough to give the owner your details.
> 
> I'm feeling really crappy today. Really sharp belly pain. Hope it's just gas, but holy hell it hurts!!


Thanks girls!

It's like we're still taking backward steps, even after all this time and can never truly relax and just enjoy him. :sad:

Jen, sorry to hear you're not too well, I hope it's just gas and that it relieves itself soon. Trying lying on your back with your legs in the air and have a good fart! That should sort you out if it's gas! :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

I totally understand. And now when you're out with him, you're going to have to be very diligent in hiding your nervousness from Skye, cuz he'll sense any tension in the lead. 

I've tried farting :lol: not happening. Bah!!


----------



## feorag

I'm going to contact a fairly local dog trainer whose speciality is dog on dog aggression to see if she can help, cos it's not just spoiling his life, it's spoiling ours too.


----------



## Amalthea

Good plan!!


----------



## Shell195

Eileen that must have been awful for all concerned  Could you not get him used to wearing a muzzle when hes out? I know a girl whos dog wears one when hes being walked and he doesnt seem to notice it.

While I was at the sanctuary today some kids knocked here with a kitten they said had been thrown out. She appears to have chemical burns from her neck to her shoulders, Im wondering if someone has used an unsuitable spot on flea treatment on her. She had a flea collar on too and had fleas running through her fur 
Yesterday we acquired an unwanted Leopard tortoise that has only been fed lettuce for the past 2 years 
Needless to say Im not in the best of moods !!!!!


----------



## feorag

To be honest i'd rather use avoidance than a muzzle when he's out and we've managed great for probably about a year now. I occasionally walk him where Barry does, but don't go as far as the underpass, before I turn around and walk back the same way and put him on the leash before I reach the one near our house. Mainly though I prefer to drive up to a very quiet road on one of the many industrial estates not far from here, where there aren't residential houses and I can see what's going on around me. That way I can let him off and he can chase his ball and have a good run and we very rarely see a dog, but if we do there's always enough time to get him on his leash before ever they reach us.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> To be honest i'd rather use avoidance than a muzzle when he's out and we've managed great for probably about a year now. I occasionally walk him where Barry does, but don't go as far as the underpass, before I turn around and walk back the same way and put him on the leash before I reach the one near our house. Mainly though I prefer to drive up to a very quiet road on one of the many industrial estates not far from here, where there aren't residential houses and I can see what's going on around me. That way I can let him off and he can chase his ball and have a good run and we very rarely see a dog, but if we do there's always enough time to get him on his leash before ever they reach us.


 
I wish he would bond with a frisbee or ball as I swear Karla would have been the same without something in her mouth. She 10 this year and still has to carry her frisbee when we are out:lol2:

Jen I hope you feel better x


----------



## DavieB

Wee staff yuri plays with is a wee gem with a ball in her mouth if she drops that ball all the other dogs are in bother lol.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> How did Morgan's first night with you go??


She screamed the place down at bed time for what felt like hours but it was only 7 minutes. Then had me up at 3, 5 & 6.20am but each time she did the toilet and thrn we weny back to bed, she objected to going back into her cage but quickly settled. Overall the first night went amazingly well considering.

Last night however was a nightmare. Obnoxious brat syndrome took over and I didn't get much sleep. She was however only out to toilet twice. But the noise she's making goes right through me and she's been at it most of the night.



feorag said:


> I've been to Amazonia Dave - I took my two granddaughters about 5 years ago when I was staying up at Iain's.
> 
> Baz and I are truly gutted this afternoon! :sad: He took Skye out for his walk. He walks him on the very wide grass verges of the main road that leads to our estate. Where we live all the estates are connected by underpasses to keep pedestrians off the main roads, none of which have pavements. When Barry walks him down that stretch he lets him off the lead until he reaches the bottom pass at the opposite end of our estate, crossing over the top of that underpass there is a bus stop, a post box and a waste bin, so apparently he walks with Skye off the leash until he reaches the waste bin, puts the bag of poo in the bin, then he puts Skye on the leash, turns and walks down the stairs to go through the underpass, walking back home through the estate.
> 
> Well today he reached the bin, put the bag in the bin and turned to put Skye on the leash, but a guy had come out from the underpass and was walking up the stairs to post a letter and he had a little dog on a leash. :sad:
> 
> He called Skye straight away, but he was off in a split second and apparently he had the little dog in his mouth and was shaking it in the air! :gasp: Well Barry rushed and grabbed him and apologised. He guy looked at the dog and couldn't see any blood, although the poor wee thing was very shocked. So Barry told him where we lived and said if he got home and was at all worried about the dog, then he had to take it to a vet and we would pay the bill.
> 
> What has truly gutted me is that the dog wasn't barking at Skye or doing anything to wind him up or threaten him - it was just Skye's instant reaction to attack it. I honestly don't know what to think, but it's spoiled my day!


So sorry to hear this, at last you are good enough to offer your details and pay vet bills. I hope the wee dog is ok. Shock in small dogs can cause all sorts of problems. 

I think maybe putting skye back on his lead earlier would be best. Or you could use a muzzle while out walking him, this would stop his teeth ever making contact.


----------



## Shell195

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> She screamed the place down at bed time for what felt like hours but it was only 7 minutes. Then had me up at 3, 5 & 6.20am but each time she did the toilet and thrn we weny back to bed, she objected to going back into her cage but quickly settled. Overall the first night went amazingly well considering.
> 
> Last night however was a nightmare. Obnoxious brat syndrome took over and I didn't get much sleep. She was however only out to toilet twice. But the noise she's making goes right through me and she's been at it most of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this, at last you are good enough to offer your details and pay vet bills. I hope the wee dog is ok. Shock in small dogs can cause all sorts of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe putting skye back on his lead earlier would be best. Or you could use a muzzle while out walking him, this would stop his teeth ever making contact.


Have I missed photos of Morgan?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Shell195 said:


> Have I missed photos of Morgan?


No. Sorry everyone, been busy at work and had no time to get the pictures sorted on here..


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I wish he would bond with a frisbee or ball as I swear Karla would have been the same without something in her mouth. She 10 this year and still has to carry her frisbee when we are out:lol2:


When he has a ball or a frisbee he concentrates on them and ignores dogs a certain distance away, but I know if he saw a dog close to him he'd drop the ball and go!!



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> She screamed the place down at bed time for what felt like hours but it was only 7 minutes. Then had me up at 3, 5 & 6.20am but each time she did the toilet and thrn we weny back to bed, she objected to going back into her cage but quickly settled. Overall the first night went amazingly well considering.
> 
> Last night however was a nightmare. Obnoxious brat syndrome took over and I didn't get much sleep. She was however only out to toilet twice. But the noise she's making goes right through me and she's been at it most of the night.
> 
> So sorry to hear this, at last you are good enough to offer your details and pay vet bills. I hope the wee dog is ok. Shock in small dogs can cause all sorts of problems.
> 
> I think maybe putting skye back on his lead earlier would be best. Or you could use a muzzle while out walking him, this would stop his teeth ever making contact.


Oh dear, obnoxious brat sounds close enough, I'm sure she'll settle though.

To be totally honest, I would have put Skye on his leash, or at least called him to heel so he was under control before I crossed the bridge and I would have been looking down towards the underpass to check for someone coming out, but obviously Barry didn't do that!

I let him off the leash on that stretch, but as soon as we approach the underpass I call him to me and either cross the road to walk back on the other side or turn around, I never allow him to be off leash that close to where someone could appear with a dog.

The problem is, I'm really trying to avoid muzzling him as I can't walk as far as I used to at the minute, as I get so tired, so cheating and throwing a ball gives him the opportunity to have a good run and if I muzzled him he wouldn't be able to do that, hence why I more often than not drive to the industrial estate and walk him there.

The only time I walk him on that stretch is if I've been out for a long time and I need to get him out as soon as I get home.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> When he has a ball or a frisbee he concentrates on them and ignores dogs a certain distance away, but I know if he saw a dog close to him he'd drop the ball and go!!
> 
> Oh dear, obnoxious brat sounds close enough, I'm sure she'll settle though.
> 
> To be totally honest, I would have put Skye on his leash, or at least called him to heel so he was under control before I crossed the bridge and I would have been looking down towards the underpass to check for someone coming out, but obviously Barry didn't do that!
> 
> I let him off the leash on that stretch, but as soon as we approach the underpass I call him to me and either cross the road to walk back on the other side or turn around, I never allow him to be off leash that close to where someone could appear with a dog.
> 
> The problem is, I'm really trying to avoid muzzling him as I can't walk as far as I used to at the minute, as I get so tired, so cheating and throwing a ball gives him the opportunity to have a good run and if I muzzled him he wouldn't be able to do that, hence why I more often than not drive to the industrial estate and walk him there.
> 
> The only time I walk him on that stretch is if I've been out for a long time and I need to get him out as soon as I get home.


I see. Men. Always to blame, useless creatures. Or rather our partners who are not as animal orientated are to blame. The one and only accident morgan has had in the house so far was when I left her sleeping with luke yesterday before going to bed. I told him to take her out if she woke up before i came back but did he hell. I was out the room 5 minutes and I came back to find him washing dishes, the pup had pee'd the floor amd all he'd done was stick kitchen roll over it. He didn't even clean it. And people wonder why I wont leave her with him.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, that's bad! At least Barry would have cleaned it up properly, but he would have put the pup out.

To be honest I think we have different attitudes towards dog training. I'm far more stricter than he is about obedience from Skye when we are out. The only obedience he seems to require is that Skye comes when called, which isn't a problem as he always does (unless he sees a dog too close :roll I require more than that.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

My oh just doesn't have any kind if understanding. He's useless when it comes to pets, and he keeps telling me they're a pointless expense. Depends what mood you get him in when it comes to some stuff. But to see the way he was with her on Saturday you can see he does love her.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Putting up pictures from my phone is a total pain. But here's one for you. Dead to the world, crashed out on my mums living room floor lol


----------



## feorag

Bless her! :flrt:

Barry loves our pet family and is responsible for more care of Skye and the cats than I am. The rats, snakes & dormice are mine - I wanted them and I accept responsibility for their care and feeding, although obviously he helps on big cleaning out day and will feed them if I'm not here, but he feeds the cats and dogs and cleans the litter trays. It's not that he isn't 'interactive' with them or doesn't love them as much as I do, he just has a different attitude towards obedience and training.


----------



## Kare

I would have to give Steve a list of instructions for him to be capable of caring for more than the Dogs.


----------



## feorag

Well poor Barry got thrown in the deep end anyway when I was ill. Fortunately the exo was set up ready to receive the dormice, but I was trapped in bed for 2 weeks after they arrived, so he had total care of them.


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry to hear about Skye, Eileen.

Shell I did wonder when I saw the post on Facebook whether that kitten had had a bad reaction to an off the shelf flea treatment. Poor wee bugger.

Morgan is gorgeous, look at those feet!

Jen, how is the tummy now?

ssaw this cat and thought of you ladies. How beautiful is she?!
Meet Venus the famous two-faced cat who's winning fans world-wide | Mail Online


----------



## Amalthea

Still not right. Movement is painful 

I'm loving Venus  seen her already. So amazing!! I've seen chimeras in mice and rats, but never a cat.


----------



## feorag

I've never seen one either, or even one closely resembling - how odd!

Sorry you;re not feeling any better Jen - haven't managed a giant fart then??? :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

Truly amazing!!

Not a massive one, nope :lol: it's really painful to put any pressure on my belly, too...


----------



## DavieB

This arrived this morning! My sons first season ticket


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 

I love venus I did wonder if the pic had been photoshopped when I first saw it but then realised it was genuine. I think it is totally amazing how symetrical her face is and how purrfectly split down the middle it is too. 

Jen sorry you are still feeling sore and unwell hope it goes away soon. Rats are now all in together the intros went so well and the two new ones are curled up with the other in the hammock lol. Just need names for them that fit in with my others lol will post pics eventually of them all together have a couple of the new ones already but havent gone mad as yet as they need to settle


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I love venus I did wonder if the pic had been photoshopped when I first saw it but then realised it was genuine. I think it is totally amazing how symetrical her face is and how purrfectly split down the middle it is too.
> 
> Jen sorry you are still feeling sore and unwell hope it goes away soon. Rats are now all in together the intros went so well and the two new ones are curled up with the other in the hammock lol. Just need names for them that fit in with my others lol will post pics eventually of them all together have a couple of the new ones already but havent gone mad as yet as they need to settle


yup you will need to get pics... you said chocolate didnt you? will say hun, they arent likely to be chocolate, its pretty uncommon, probably "bad" or faded blacks or mink. try getting hold of some barley rings, see if that improves their colour


----------



## sammy1969

True they probably are faded blacks I just repeated what Kelly was told lol havent really looked closely enough to assertain what their true colour is lol just been enjoying them and their antics as they have settled in. I think one of them is in season as all the others keep chasing her round and trying to mount her poor thing but she is being very dignified about it and not showing any aggresion at all which i dont think i would be like if it were me.


----------



## DavieB

I am thee only one in the house who deals with the iguana, Emma is unsure of him so won't go near him. I don't do much with the leopard geckos mainly because their Emma's and I deal with everything else pet wise. I'm the only one who walks Yuri, if im not in she lets him in garden. She will play with him if Nathan's out but seems to be trying to make Yuri realise when she plays with Nathan he's not to get in the way, that annoys me a bit Yuri should be equal if you know what I mean. They are good together though but nothing like my relationship with him. I have to sit for ten minutes every morning I get in from work and let him say hello...climbs all over me. Doesn't really jump on anyone else (which is lucky)Emma had to coax him with a toy for that photo. 

It annoys me that Emma does so little care wise yet still thinks she can decide if I can get another lol, puppy stage with all the peeing has put her off yuri peed litres at a time and took weeks to learnt to bark/whine to get out. For that reason I've been looking around rescues for poodles,(I like standard black ones) but it would be a second choice which I'm not happy about I really really want an RBT. The only reason I say poodle is they're available on rescue all my favourite breeds which i wont be allergic to are minority breed and aren't available grown up .


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> True they probably are faded blacks I just repeated what Kelly was told lol havent really looked closely enough to assertain what their true colour is lol just been enjoying them and their antics as they have settled in. I think one of them is in season as all the others keep chasing her round and trying to mount her poor thing but she is being very dignified about it and not showing any aggresion at all which i dont think i would be like if it were me.


black rats are brilliant :flrt: try the barley rings see if it improves their colour


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah will have to try to get some when i go out tomorrow to get snake food and see what happens.
Its strange here as Glyn and i share the responsibilty of the animals. In general i fed his cats and he feeds my dogs I always feed the snakes but he does the water and visa versa with the small furries but he does the fish lol and we both walk the dogs together


----------



## sammy1969

Oh Eileen I have tranferred the money for the honeycomb hammock to your account hun forgot to let you know before


----------



## Esarosa

Jen what other symptoms have you had?


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> Oh Eileen I have tranferred the money for the honeycomb hammock to your account hun forgot to let you know before


Thanks Sammy - I'll check that and post out the hammock to you tomorrow, cos I've a few things here - necklaces and pouches etc to post out. I'm quite chuffed cos I've had a few orders for hammocks and tubes and for some reason my thread selling the rattlesnake rattle necklaces has taken off and I've had quite a few requests.

I was wondering whether you've had any other symptoms Jen?? Gas doesn't usually hang around for a couple of days.


----------



## Amalthea

Just that. If I'm no better tomorrow, I'll speak to the dr. Got an appt anyways. I'm less tender now than I was earlier...


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> I am thee only one in the house who deals with the iguana, Emma is unsure of him so won't go near him. I don't do much with the leopard geckos mainly because their Emma's and I deal with everything else pet wise. I'm the only one who walks Yuri, if im not in she lets him in garden. She will play with him if Nathan's out but seems to be trying to make Yuri realise when she plays with Nathan he's not to get in the way, that annoys me a bit Yuri should be equal if you know what I mean. They are good together though but nothing like my relationship with him. I have to sit for ten minutes every morning I get in from work and let him say hello...climbs all over me. Doesn't really jump on anyone else (which is lucky)Emma had to coax him with a toy for that photo.
> 
> It annoys me that Emma does so little care wise yet still thinks she can decide if I can get another lol, puppy stage with all the peeing has put her off yuri peed litres at a time and took weeks to learnt to bark/whine to get out. For that reason I've been looking around* rescues for poodles*,(I like standard black ones) but it would be a second choice which I'm not happy about I really really want an RBT. The only reason I say poodle is they're available on rescue all my favourite breeds which i wont be allergic to are minority breed and aren't available grown up .


Standards are cracking dogs, I know someone who had one from Wyre Forest Animal Trust - Wyre Forest Animal Trust - might be worth a look at. There was a man the other day we met in whiteinch who had three 10 month old standards he was training as PAT dogs - bit mad, but his pups were really good so he's clearly doing a good job!

Your pictures of Yuri give me proper dog envy, if you ever walk in Bellahouston park give me a shout on here, would love to see him & my wee dog won't be any bother.

Feorag good luck for the next wee while with managing Skye, shame you've had a set back.


----------



## Amalthea

A friend of ours had a standard... He was sooooo dumb, bless him *lol*


----------



## DavieB

Postcard said:


> Standards are cracking dogs, I know someone who had one from Wyre Forest Animal Trust - Wyre Forest Animal Trust - might be worth a look at. There was a man the other day we met in whiteinch who had three 10 month old standards he was training as PAT dogs - bit mad, but his pups were really good so he's clearly doing a good job!
> 
> Your pictures of Yuri give me proper dog envy, if you ever walk in Bellahouston park give me a shout on here, would love to see him & my wee dog won't be any bother.
> 
> Feorag good luck for the next wee while with managing Skye, shame you've had a set back.


I walk regularly in Bellahouston. Thats where i meet the girl with the big gsd.

I walk early with Yuri for the peace and quiet but I'd be up for that any time. I thought you were in engerland.


----------



## feorag

Postcard said:


> Feorag good luck for the next wee while with managing Skye, shame you've had a set back.


Thank you - I don't anticipate any problems with him - I just wish I could get him to relax around other dogs. :sad:


----------



## sammy1969

Glad to hear you are having such success with your pouches and other bits an bobs Eileen did the lady i recomended you too ever get in touch at all?


----------



## feorag

Don't think so - unless she's one of the ones who contacted me through my sale thread here???

I posted the rattlesnake rattle and vertebrae jewellery thread in May this year and got no orders until the 21st August and suddenly within days I've had 5 all wanting rattlesnake rattle necklaces.


----------



## Shell195

I hope this weather improves, weve got out Family funday on Sunday :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

The weather has been diabolical today! Nothing but rain all day! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Spent the majority of the day in bed, but from what I've seen, it's been bad!


----------



## temerist

goodnight people of earth and shell :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

How is everyone this morning? I had a good night with Morgan, bad night considering other things. Morgan let me sleep for a whole 5 hours! And after being put back to her cage after toilet breaks she only whined a little before settling. Best night so far. With Morgan anyway lol my little saviour :flrt:


----------



## temerist

that is one BIG cat :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

temerist said:


> that is one BIG cat :lol2:


yup yup yup :whistling2:

here's some pictures a little more suiting for this thread :lol2:

lydia being uber sweet and affectionate on my lap right now <3









snoogles <3


















watching birds out the window









pretty green eyes









since she's been spayed the crazy has dissipated! i think i love the wee madam again lol


----------



## temerist

hmmm now i could give one of my usual responces but not sure how you would take my type of humour :lol2:

that is a loverly coloured cat though :flrt:

bring back the dobie :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Feeling much better today... Only slightly tender (Lou may actually get to lay on my belly later, bless him). I'll still bring it up at the doctor appointment, regardless.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

temerist said:


> hmmm now i could give one of my usual responces but not sure how you would take my type of humour :lol2:
> 
> that is a loverly coloured cat though :flrt:
> 
> bring back the dobie :whistling2:


oh ok, seen as you asked so nicely :whistling2:









:flrt:

i WUVS my ickle baby bum! <3


----------



## Colosseum

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> oh ok, seen as you asked so nicely :whistling2:
> 
> image
> :flrt:
> 
> i WUVS my ickle baby bum! <3


Oh my he/she is a stunner how old?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Colosseum said:


> Oh my he/she is a stunner how old?


she is only 7 weeks at the moment <3


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. I just couldn't get to sleep last night. Think I dozed off fairly quickly, then woke up, then couldn't get back to sleep again. After an hour I gave up and got up. Had a bowl of cornflakes and a cup of coffee and sat for an hour reading a book, went back to bed and fell asleep fairly quickly, the result of which was that I didn't wake up until 11:00 and was cream crackered! :roll:

Good news about Morgan, Helen and that little pus cat is beautiful. I'm so pleased she's settled down since she's been neutered. She certainly looks very settled and content on your lap there. How's she been with Morgan?

Jen, glad to hear you're feeling a bit better this morning, hope the doc can give you a reason for the pain.

Colin it rained all day here yesterday too - it was stay in the house and watch a film day for us yesterday. Today is better, nice and sunny but pretty windy, so it will blow the rain in, but hopefully blow it back out again! :lol2:

Ian, glad to see you back!


----------



## Amalthea

The weather is lovely here today! Hopefully it sticks around a bit 

I am finally FEELING hungry, which I haven't really done since Saturday, so that must be good... Will see what the doctor says.


----------



## Amalthea

I take that back. Gone cool and overcast.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the dr said it could be gas, but is also thinking I have a urinary infection, so has sent off some pee. We shall see.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 
Jen glad to hear you are feeling better today HOpefully it is just gas.

The weather is cool but sunny hopefully it willstay that way as have to go to the shop with the dogs today.

Just been dogsitting Dexter for an hour my mates staffy he is such a sweety, he sat on my feet the whole time having loads of fuss and even though he hadnt come across cats before he was th eperfect gent an ddidnt chase or harrass any of them just had a quick sniff then came back to my feet. HE also gave me the tennis ball he found which apparently he never gives to his dad lol..

Had Figaro and Nero escape when i saw them out so had to go get them back in but Dante is currently awol and didnt come home last night so we have everyone keeping an eye out for him. Hopefully he was just out hunting and ignoring us but alot of pets have been going missing including those pinched from owners gardens etc in our area so hoping he hasnt been picked up not that he will usually go to anyone outside.


----------



## sammy1969

Quick update Dante is home hemust have been fed by someone as he isnt hungry even though he has missed three meals but he did enjoy Glyns left over steak from last night lol


----------



## feorag

Good to know he's back! :2thumb: I posted off your hammock this afternoon, along with some of my other orders.

Jen, I hope the docs right then and it is just gas and not an infection.


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> goodnight people of earth and shell :lol2:


 
Watch it cheeky:whip: Ive been at the sanctuary all day and the weather has been beautiful:2thumb:



Morgan has a beautiful face, so expressive


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Shell195 said:


> Watch it cheeky:whip: Ive been at the sanctuary all day and the weather has been beautiful:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan has a beautiful face, so expressive


Thanks she's a lovely wee thing. With all the crap I'm currently going through she's the one thing keeping me going


----------



## sammy1969

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Thanks she's a lovely wee thing. With all the crap I'm currently going through she's the one thing keeping me going


My oh wants to pinch your Morgan lol.

I look forward to receiving it Eileen and will get pics oif them in it once it arrives


----------



## temerist

im sexy and i know it :devil:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: You got a talking dog!!! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## temerist

oi lol

took me a while to get that comment but i think i know what your hinting it you cheeky wench:whip:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Very handsome Ian
Such a lovely specimen of the breed LOL


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

sammy1969 said:


> My oh wants to pinch your Morgan lol.
> 
> I look forward to receiving it Eileen and will get pics oif them in it once it arrives


Moors! All mine. I bite


----------



## temerist

im available for stud sammy :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Moors! All mine. I bite


That should say 'nopes!' Not moors... Stupid bloody phone.


----------



## Amalthea

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> That should say 'nopes!' Not moors... Stupid bloody phone.


Haha! Thought it was some slang I hadn't heard yet.


----------



## Shell195

Ian.... great choice of leads.........so macho:whistling2:
Is this rottie Theo?


----------



## Amalthea

Thea, Shell  she's named after me :flrt:


----------



## Kare

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> That should say 'nopes!' Not moors... Stupid bloody phone.


I assumed Moors was a nickname short for Morgan. 

I actually thought I should say that, I tend to use Morgy--which sounds a little Morgue like


----------



## freekygeeky

Gingers started to limp a little this morning, I do hope he's just a bit stiff. I vowed to never take him to the vets again, as he nearly died last time, he finds it so scary! 

Ahhh cats!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Amalthea said:


> Haha! Thought it was some slang I hadn't heard yet.


just random words my phone likes to change without me realising!!



Kare said:


> I assumed Moors was a nickname short for Morgan.
> 
> I actually thought I should say that, I tend to use Morgy--which sounds a little Morgue like


no, just my phone playing funny buggers. she gets called toots or tootsie bum at the moment lol my nickname is Mort so i cant really shorten her name or it'd sound too similar lol


----------



## temerist

i didnt pic the lead lol the girls took the dogs for a walk lol and yes its thea x


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Thea, Shell  she's named after me :flrt:


 
Thats what I meant to type as I remember him naming the puppy after you:lol2:



temerist said:


> i didnt pic the lead lol the girls took the dogs for a walk lol and yes its thea x


 
Shes looking lovely :flrt:


----------



## temerist

she is a very pretty rottie


----------



## temerist

christine is in bed so ill go and get a pic of her :2thumb:


----------



## temerist

christine


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> christine
> 
> image


In future I will call you Shallow Hal:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> That should say 'nopes!' Not moors... Stupid bloody phone.


Glad you clarified that - I hadn't a clue what you meant! :lol2: 


freekygeeky said:


> Gingers started to limp a little this morning, I do hope he's just a bit stiff. I vowed to never take him to the vets again, as he nearly died last time, he finds it so scary!
> 
> Ahhh cats!


Oh dear, maybe it is just a bit of stiffness, it's been quite cold the last couple of days. 


Shell195 said:


> In future I will call you Shallow Hal:whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

feorag said:


> Glad you clarified that - I hadn't a clue what you meant! :lol2:


i never even noticed it til i came back on


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Ian, what are you like? HAHA


----------



## temerist

its called being shallow when your my age lol just call me mr. heffner :notworthy:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 
Ian I was talking aobut Thea lol. But i may know a lady lol who might take you up on that offer what is your stud fee lol.
I see you were dreaming as well Mr heffner lol.

Evilshiddenclaws Sorry i dont know your actual name I think my oh would risk the bites lol for Morgan as he so wants a dobey and she is so cute, and I must admit I thought Moors was your nickname for her lol.

And i was very norty today and replaced Ginga today with a carolina as it just didnt feel right not having a snake in her viv.


----------



## temerist

my stud fee is £50 normally, or £100 if your into the more "50 shades" stuff :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Bah!!! Fifty Shades!! *grumbles* that whole book is pretty "vanilla"


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Bah!!! Fifty Shades!! *grumbles* that whole book is pretty "vanilla"


And badly written and just awful...not even read it all, the excerpts i have seen were just awful


----------



## temerist

Amalthea said:


> Bah!!! Fifty Shades!! *grumbles* that whole book is pretty "vanilla"


have to agree hun

and yes!! i have read it lol

no woman has that many orgasms (unless with me)!!!!

( o )( o ) :whip:


----------



## Kare

temerist said:


> no woman has that many orgasms (unless with me)!!!!


I could :blush:


It is vanilla...a woman's guide on how to take a half sexy man and turn him dull as dish water! A hard man is good to find IMO :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Or that much sex without getting cystitis.


----------



## ami_j

Say hello to my little friend....


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> And badly written and just awful...not even read it all, the excerpts i have seen were just awful


My opinion for what it's worth - 50 shades of shite!! :bash: I don't call that entertainment and I wouldn't waste my time readin git - I've got better things to do. Give me a good thriller any day! :2thumb:

:gasp: Aaagghhh!!! I'm sitting watching "Super Tiny Pets" and they've got fecking rats dressed up in frilly dresses!! :bash:

Is anyone watching it? The first chi that was on was walking with front legs and skipping with back legs - obviously well bred and parent tested! :roll:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> My opinion for what it's worth - 50 shades of shite!! :bash: I don't call that entertainment and I wouldn't waste my time readin git - I've got better things to do. Give me a good thriller any day! :2thumb:
> 
> :gasp: Aaagghhh!!! I'm sitting watching "Super Tiny Pets" and they've got fecking rats dressed up in frilly dresses!! :bash:
> 
> Is anyone watching it? The first chi that was on was walking with front legs and skipping with back legs - obviously well bred and parent tested! :roll:


Poor boy rats, could at least of made them something manly :lol2:
I havent read it, I read a blog reviewing it, the reviewer goes mad several times


----------



## Amalthea

I read the whole series in April before it went mental. I enjoyed it, but mainly cuz it was an easy read. No thought needed. Certain things really pissed me off through the whole thing, though. And since it went mental, I am sick of the bloody book. I have to hear about it at work every freaking day.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Or that much sex without getting cystitis.


Pmsl that was mentioned in a documentary a few weeks ago. Had me in stitches.


----------



## sammy1969

I must admit I haven't read 50 shades it just seems like a load of shite to me and would rather read a Stephen King, Tery pratchett or some other good author in the horror, fantasy or a good autobiography lol 
I have so many friends who have gone crazy for it and i dont get the fascination lol andot be honest from what i can gather a good black sillouhette novel is better lol not hat i have read any of them either.

Ian I will let her know but she may want referencesand guarentees lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, I watched Super Tiny Animals, & yes, that blue-fringed Chihuahua was certainly suffering from patella luxation or leg perthes. It's hind leg was in the air more than it was on the ground, poor thing.


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Say hello to my little friend....
> image


 
so cute :flrt: is that a new ratlet then?



feorag said:


> My opinion for what it's worth - 50 shades of shite!! :bash: I don't call that entertainment and I wouldn't waste my time readin git - I've got better things to do. Give me a good thriller any day! :2thumb:
> 
> :gasp: Aaagghhh!!! I'm sitting watching "Super Tiny Pets" and they've got fecking rats dressed up in frilly dresses!! :bash:
> 
> Is anyone watching it? The first chi that was on was walking with front legs and skipping with back legs - obviously well bred and parent tested! :roll:


My daughter read the trilogy and has left it on the table for me to read but I havent even opened the first one yet:lol2:
I watched Super Tiny Pets too *shakes head* Is anyone going to watch the Dog series starting next monday?


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, I watched Super Tiny Animals, & yes, that blue-fringed Chihuahua was certainly suffering from patella luxation or leg perthes. It's hind leg was in the air more than it was on the ground, poor thing.


It looked horrendous - he was throwing them out to the right, then to the left, poor wee thing. I thought about you as soon as I noticed it! :lol:


Shell195 said:


> I watched Super Tiny Pets too *shakes head* Is anyone going to watch the Dog series starting next monday?


Probably - don't know if it's a good idea or not, but I'm the eternal optimist and live in hope of finally seeing a well balanced, informative documentary.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> so cute :flrt: is that a new ratlet then?
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter read the trilogy and has left it on the table for me to read but I havent even opened the first one yet:lol2:
> I watched Super Tiny Pets too *shakes head* Is anyone going to watch the Dog series starting next monday?


Oh yes, I'll be watching it, I love Paul O'Grady! He adopted a dog from Battersea during filming that series. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

He's been the cause of a lot of dogs being adopted in his tea-time show, when he had a feature on dogs looking for home almost every week.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> It looked horrendous - he was throwing them out to the right, then to the left, poor wee thing. I thought about you as soon as I noticed it! :lolrobably - don't know if it's a good idea or not, but I'm the eternal optimist and live in hope of finally seeing a well balanced, informative documentary.


I shouted to Clark "God look at this dog skipping?", but he missed it!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> He's been the cause of a lot of dogs being adopted in his tea-time show, when he had a feature on dogs looking for home almost every week.


Yes, he did then almost weekly didnt he? He is also a vegetarian now, & has rescued some farm animals. He has pigs, sheep, goats, chickens, dogs & owls on his farm.


----------



## Amalthea

sammy1969 said:


> I must admit I haven't read 50 shades it just seems like a load of shite to me and would rather read a Stephen King, Tery pratchett or some other good author in the horror, fantasy or a good autobiography lol
> I have so many friends who have gone crazy for it and i dont get the fascination lol andot be honest from what i can gather a good black sillouhette novel is better lol not hat i have read any of them either.
> 
> Ian I will let her know but she may want referencesand guarentees lol.


Dean Koontz is sooooooooo much better than Stephen King


----------



## sammy1969

NOOOOOOOOOO lol although i do read both lol I much prefer King to Koontz but then again i also like James Herbert and Clive Barker as well as shaun Hutson and obscure english author called Guy N Smith who writes pure gore horror lol. I will admit though i have somewhere around 275 horro novels though


----------



## DavieB

Amalthea said:


> Dean Koontz is sooooooooo much better than Stephen King


I like Stephen King I have to admit. 




But.... Does he have to describe everything in quite so much detail! I've read the Dark Tower series right up until the last book but I done them all in about 2 weeks so I kind of sickened myself.


Got a phone interview for a job in Adelaide shortly!!! 

Heres hoping... Been looking at Rentla properties already.


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> so cute :flrt: is that a new ratlet then?
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter read the trilogy and has left it on the table for me to read but I havent even opened the first one yet:lol2:
> I watched Super Tiny Pets too *shakes head* Is anyone going to watch the Dog series starting next monday?


Yup she is :3 more pics in rat chat


----------



## ami_j

DavieB said:


> I like Stephen King I have to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But.... Does he have to describe everything in quite so much detail! I've read the Dark Tower series right up until the last book but I done them all in about 2 weeks so I kind of sickened myself.
> 
> 
> Got a phone interview for a job in Adelaide shortly!!!
> 
> Heres hoping... Been looking at Rentla properties already.


Good luck Davie :2thumb:


----------



## Kare

sammy1969 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO lol although i do read both lol I much prefer King to Koontz but then again i also like James Herbert and Clive Barker as well as shaun Hutson and obscure english author called Guy N Smith who writes pure gore horror lol. I will admit though i have somewhere around 275 horro novels though


Anything by Anne Rice? She wrote a trilogy of BDSM literature, based on the sleeping beauty story. She wrote it under a pen name, but now I think they are published under her name.


----------



## Amalthea

I've read that Anne Rice trilogy  I have it in kindle form if anybody wants it. I enjoyed it muchly. 

Davie, Kong's descriptive prowess is exactly why I dislike him as an author.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Dean Koontz is sooooooooo much better than Stephen King





DavieB said:


> I like Stephen King I have to admit.
> 
> But.... Does he have to describe everything in quite so much detail! I've read the Dark Tower series right up until the last book but I done them all in about 2 weeks so I kind of sickened myself..


I totally agree with you both! :2thumb:

I much prefer Dean Koontz, because I love his style of writing and I don't like Stephen King's. I get a bit bored and find myself skipping bits when King goes into mega detail, which I never do in a Koontz book. I love the way Koontz takes you to a point at the end of a chapter where you're desperate to find out what is going to happen and then takes you to another character and again you end that chapter wondering where he is - it's hell if you're reading it at night and think "I'll just read to the end of the chapter", cos I find it difficult to stop! :lol:

Jen, have you read his book about their dog? It's the next one I'm going to read when I finish this book I'm reading about a guy and his cats.


DavieB said:


> Got a phone interview for a job in Adelaide shortly!!!
> 
> Heres hoping... Been looking at Rentla properties already.


Davie, that's excellent news - I hope you're successful! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Which one, Eileen?  he seems to use golden retrievers in his books regularly...  I love how he has several stories going at once and they all merge by ye end of the book. Makes you not put the book down, like you said!!


----------



## cloggers

Glad I missed the tiny animals thing, I just get mad. The new series of shark men has been on anyways, so that's what I was watching :lol2:

Anyone watching the paralympics? They're phenomenal. Especially to listen to some of the stories. Close friend of mine lost both legs below the knee a few years back. Watching the swimming with me and he's feeling inspired to start since he use to be pretty good. 
Some of these athletes really don't get the appreciation or publicity they deserve!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Which one, Eileen?  he seems to use golden retrievers in his books regularly...  I love how he has several stories going at once and they all merge by ye end of the book. Makes you not put the book down, like you said!!


It's called "A Big Little Life" A Big Little Life « Dean Koontz and the dog was a golden retriever who trained as an assistance dog, but couldn't work through an injury. And yes he does bring retrievers into his books - I *loved *the retriever in "Wachers"

"Midnight" was the first book of his I read after reading a review on it in a newspaper - that totally hooked me in, because there were quite a few characters and he kept all their storylines separate for *ages *and every time we left a character, I *needed *to get back to find out what had happened - he built up such a suspense, that I simply couldn't put the book down! I've read all his early books, but then I found I hadn't as much time to read and he suddenly became very prolific and I fell behind. I must have about 6 of his books on my bookshelf to read that I will get around to eventually, but in the meantime he keeps on bringing out more! :gasp:

Chloe, I totally agree - you only need to watch one of those athletes to realise how much that ridiculous woman who had 2 fingers bitten off by a money is putting it on to make herself some money! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Oh! I'll look for it  Watchers was brilliant!! Loved that dog! My first Koontz book was Darkfall when I was about 12, I think


----------



## Amalthea

Check out my finger minions!!


----------



## feorag

There's only one book that I just never got away with - it was the one about the goblins, think it was "Twilight Eyes". There were a number of times I thought I just wasn't in to it and I should stop reading, but I persevered to the end, but it didn't grip me like his previous books and I was left feeling disappointed - but it's the only one.

Changing the subject from horror, has anyone read Barbara Erskine's books?? I love them - and Diane Gabaldon. :no1:


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 
Kare
I do have loads of Anne Rice's books including the MAyfair witch series and those written under her pen name. I have Richard Laymon Graham Masterton Whitley Strieber and loads of others lol in various different subgenres of horror lol.

I do admit Stephen King can be long winded at times but i do love his books and he was the first horror writer I read.M first Dean koontz was actually one of the ones written under the pen name Leigh Nichols and the first one as himself was Watchers which I loved although the film didnt do it justice at all. 

Eileen it is no good you are going to have to set up a page or something for all the bits and bobs you make for ratties etc as i am now recommending you so much to ppl and they keep asking link lol. And today the hammock arrived and it is brilliant cant wait to ut it in and show oyu how good it looks and in a few weeks i willahve anotherorder for oyu as ned to rplave the fuzzbutt cube and the other hammock i have off you as they are now getting tatty lol and when washed they are falling apart where they have been chewed lol but my babies are worth it s please remindme lol


----------



## feorag

I've got most of them on Flickr. 

Photobucket kept messing me about and taking me off line if too many of my photos were viewed in a month, so I opened a Flickr account and have sets - so I could show people the material and fleeces I current have available and the sort of stuff I've made and there's also a page for my jewellery, but not a lot of that stuff is up yet.

Flickr: feorag99's Photostream


----------



## sammy1969

Brilliant i can now add that link to my favourites and then copy it to eveyone lol as i do rave to everyone on how good you are lol and how good your prices are without telling them exactly what i pay lol but that you are cheaper than those you see on ebay and on certain other sites lol and that yours last alot better lol and that oyu can have a choice of the materials you have available lol.


----------



## DavieB

Just had a friend on the phone with a request for me to help find a home for an RBT cross GSD. Apparently it looks like an RBT with some tan markings. It has some slight bite issues and the woman who owns it wont take any risks with a 4 year old in the house. It bit the postman today while out walking apparently he was petting it then stopped and it lunged at him and only just pierced the skin. He's only 18 months old so shouldn't be too hard to retrain him. but as he has GSD in him there is a chance i'd be allergic or I'd try myself.

Chelle.... Remember saying your man was smitten at Yuri....


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone. Quiet on here last night! :whistling2:

Anyone got anything exciting coming up?? I'm living vicariously cos my life is so boring at the minute. :lol2:

ETA: Sandra has just sent me this - typical cat attitude eh???


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone. Quiet on here last night! :whistling2:
> 
> Anyone got anything exciting coming up?? I'm living vicariously cos my life is so boring at the minute. :lol2:
> 
> ETA: Sandra has just sent me this - typical cat attitude eh???
> 
> image


:lol2: Its Dr Cat


----------



## cloggers

Depends what you mean by exciting :lol2: 
Two more weeks until I go back to college, can't wait I've been bored out my mind! Ordered a load of prospectuses for uni as well, first one from plymouth arrived today. Looks great and then the fees kill my dreams :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Nowt wrong with being keen to learn - especially when it's a subject you're passionate about. :2thumb: Shame it's hard on you financially though. :sad:


----------



## cloggers

It's gonna be very hard financially 
I'm debating staying at home and going to preston for uni, then it would only be course fees and travel expenses, both of which I can get grants for due to my mum being on low income and my parents separated. 
It's just a case of the better universities are expensive and far away. I'm just gonna apply to a few, speak to a financial adviser at college and see what works out best I guess.


----------



## Kare

cloggers said:


> Depends what you mean by exciting :lol2:
> Two more weeks until I go back to college, can't wait I've been bored out my mind! Ordered a load of prospectuses for uni as well, first one from plymouth arrived today. Looks great and then the fees kill my dreams :gasp:


A friend of mines daughter recently had a friend move to the netherlands to study. Apparently it was cheaper to move there and study than to study in the UK. They are cashing in and doing a massive range of courses in English (not that they wouldn't normally most Dutch people at university starting age speak English better than most UK people of the same age!)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Just watching a programme on Blighty about Foxes. A Fox managed to get in to someone's flimsy chicken coop at night & kill his 10 hens. He got a pest controller in who sat in the man's bathroom with a gun. He put food out for the Fox, & when a pregnant vixen came to feed, she was hot dead! Then her mate came to check why she was led on the grass, only to be shot dead himself. BASTARDS!!!!!!!! :devil: :bash: :whip: :devil:


----------



## feorag

Poor foxes!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor foxes


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Aye poor foxes but they are vermin in some places.


----------



## feorag

"classed as" - they'll never be vermin in my eyes!

They have a right to a life and we constantly take over their territories to build houses, leaving them less and less opportunity to feed themselves.


----------



## Amalthea

The only true "vermin" is our own species.


----------



## sammy1969

THe poor foxes cant beleive it.
How anyone can class these beautiful creatures as vermin is beyond me I think they are lovely and the rural one we see most nights outside my front door make me really appreciate the beauty of nature


----------



## cloggers

I love foxes, but I think its a difficult topic. 

Skips gone in for an operation!  he's got gall bladder stones or something like that. Sat waiting for the vets to ring to say he's alright, I'm really worried about him, my poor old boy


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> I love foxes, but I think its a difficult topic.
> 
> Skips gone in for an operation!  he's got gall bladder stones or something like that. Sat waiting for the vets to ring to say he's alright, I'm really worried about him, my poor old boy


Oh dear Chloe, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope he's OK! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Thought I wold post this link to pics of allmy girl ratties for you to see just hope it works lol
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151142355187248.476022.785557247&type=3&l=91778724de


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Thought I wold post this link to pics of allmy girl ratties for you to see just hope it works lol
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151142355187248.476022.785557247&type=3&l=91778724de


it does  Answered you on rat chat hun, I know you asked what Star , Quasar and Topaz were, ages ago can tell now you have posted those pics :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I have been busy helping the sanctuary get ready for the huge annual family fun day, I will be glad when Monday comes!!


----------



## sammy1969

HOpe it all goes well on Sunday Shell and that you raise loads wish i were nearer as i would defo be there


----------



## Zoo-Man

I don't class Foxes as vermin. They are my favourite British mammal & I think they are fantastic. What gets me is the people who whinge & cry that a Fox has got into their chicken coop. If you saw how flimsy the coop wire was on this programme, I could have farted next to it & it would have given way. Chickens, rabbits, guinea pigs, etc should all be securely shut in a sturdy robust coop or hutch at night, otherwise, yes, the local neighbourhood Fox may well take them.


----------



## cloggers

Good morning!! Its far too early to be awake! 
Good news. Skips alright, but had to stay overnight, came out of anesthtic quite well for an old, fat dog apparently  
Bad news. My friends shire went down about an hour ago, as per, I was asked to go help, no problem she's my best friend and horses are her life. He's up and doing well, but the flying kick to my shoulder means I'm not doing so good! :lol2: sat in A&E now. Which would be ok, but its a friday night, and the illuminations got turned on tonight so its heaving! 
Its been one of those days!


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor Chloe - that good deed didn't work out too well then, did it? What was the final verdict when you saw the doctor?

I'm off in 10 minutes - Anne and I are doing a car boot sale in the village where Linden lives. :jump:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Can i swap my problems for being kicked by a horse? I'd jump at the chance.


----------



## cloggers

No it didn't! But the horse is up and that's all that matters  cracked my collarbone and its knocked my shoulder out of place which was quite painful to put back!
Skips home! He's not himself at all  but he's on a lot of drugs, even the doggy version of tramadol. My dad nearly left him there when they told him how much :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't class Foxes as vermin. They are my favourite British mammal & I think they are fantastic. What gets me is the people who whinge & cry that a Fox has got into their chicken coop. If you saw how flimsy the coop wire was on this programme, I could have farted next to it & it would have given way. Chickens, rabbits, guinea pigs, etc should all be securely shut in a sturdy robust coop or hutch at night, otherwise, yes, the local neighbourhood Fox may well take them.


You know, this reminded me of something I've been meaning to get some cat owner's advice from for a while - I'm too scared to let the bunnies graze outside in this house because the local cats terrorise them in their run and they get very panicked (I do cut & bring them fresh grass / weeds though and they run indoors), especially since when we had the quails one cat managed to break into two different enclosures that I personally thought were pretty robust and we did suffer losses because of it. I'd go as far as to say I'm not sure that I could buy an off-the-shelf run that would withstand the cat - would need to get one made and would have to be very heavy-duty.

Anyway, I've just moved to a new place (although not staying there yet) and I'd like to get a new run for them - any ideas on how to keep them safe??

When we were kids, we used an industrial metal wire radiator cover - might see if I can pick that up in a van actually as it was very very strong / secure and big.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I used really tough industrial metal lattice sheets for my rabbit hutch cos my mums next door neighbour had a rabid mini daxi that insisted on attacking them every chance it got. It managed to break in once but luckily the rabbits survived. That almost gave me a heart attack. It was a horrible nasty wee dog. It mysteriously went missing after someone's cat ended up mauled by it, everyone knew the most likely outcome. Can't say I was sorry either.


----------



## feorag

Colin - you've changed your Avatar and put up a photo of yourself! :gasp: *stands back in amazement* :LOL2:


----------



## temerist

morning wenchies :flrt:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Have you just got up, Ian???


----------



## temerist

noooooo wench, i just like to be different


----------



## Shell195

Evening all Im busy getting ready for the big day tomorrow:whip:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen please do you have a link to the place you go on holiday as I know someone who is interested in a dog friendly place to go:2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Eileen has been trying to keep that secret Shell. Its apparently a well known swingers paradise


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> Eileen has been trying to keep that secret Shell. Its apparently a well known swingers paradise


 
:roll2:


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone late on tonight as have spent the afternoon and evening with Michelle, my maid of honour, and her two children Andrew 6 and Natasha 10 who are the ring bearer and bridesmaid. Michelle and i went wedding dress hunting to a friends bridal boutique and we got to try on a few dresses so that I could get a few ideas as i was going to have my dress made as i am such an awkward size. However this was not to be as i found the perfect dress for myself and also the perfect dresses for Michelle and Natasha. Will admit we did wide Natasha up as she is not a girly girl and she hates pink lol so took a picture of a pink frilly bridesmaid dress and showed her it saying it was what we had picked out for her to wear lol yes we are that mean lol.Her face was a picture as even before she saw the pic she was saying please tell me it isnt pink lol. we did also show her the actual dress she will be wearing once we had finished giggling, which she loved. then we all sat and watched DR Who together in absolute silence as the kids love it and Natasha thinks daleks are cuddly lol and had chips from the chip shop for dinner delivered to the door lol. It was as always a great day and i am so chuffed with finding my dress


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Colin - you've changed your Avatar and put up a photo of yourself! :gasp: *stands back in amazement* :LOL2:


:lol2: well its only because it has the 2 Chis in.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen please do you have a link to the place you go on holiday as I know someone who is interested in a dog friendly place to go:2thumb:


Everywhere we've been for the last 30 years has been dog friendly, but latterley this is the one we like best, mainly because of the area West Highlands self catering Log Chalet - Tom Fraoich Strontian Ardnamurchan Peninsula but it's a canny long drive.

The one we had last year positively encourages dogs and gives a reduction in price if only 2 people go and it's a much shorter drive, being an hour from Gretna/the M74 Welcome - Scottishdream

I can heartily recommend both.



DavieB said:


> Eileen has been trying to keep that secret Shell. Its apparently a well known swingers paradise


Cheeky bugger! :bash:



sammy1969 said:


> Evening everyone late on tonight as have spent the afternoon and evening with Michelle, my maid of honour, and her two children Andrew 6 and Natasha 10 who are the ring bearer and bridesmaid. Michelle and i went wedding dress hunting to a friends bridal boutique and we got to try on a few dresses so that I could get a few ideas as i was going to have my dress made as i am such an awkward size. However this was not to be as i found the perfect dress for myself and also the perfect dresses for Michelle and Natasha. Will admit we did wide Natasha up as she is not a girly girl and she hates pink lol so took a picture of a pink frilly bridesmaid dress and showed her it saying it was what we had picked out for her to wear lol yes we are that mean lol.Her face was a picture as even before she saw the pic she was saying please tell me it isnt pink lol. we did also show her the actual dress she will be wearing once we had finished giggling, which she loved. then we all sat and watched DR Who together in absolute silence as the kids love it and Natasha thinks daleks are cuddly lol and had chips from the chip shop for dinner delivered to the door lol. It was as always a great day and i am so chuffed with finding my dress


Glad you had such a good day Sam! :2thumb: 


Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: well its only because it has the 2 Chis in.


Yes, but a while ago you would have cut your head off and just put the part with the chis in!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Everywhere we've been for the last 30 years has been dog friendly, but latterley this is the one we like best, mainly because of the area West Highlands self catering Log Chalet - Tom Fraoich Strontian Ardnamurchan Peninsula but it's a canny long drive.
> 
> The one we had last year positively encourages dogs and gives a reduction in price if only 2 people go and it's a much shorter drive, being an hour from Gretna/the M74 Welcome - Scottishdream
> 
> I can heartily recommend both.
> 
> Cheeky bugger! :bash:
> 
> Glad you had such a good day Sam! :2thumb:
> *Yes, but a while ago you would have cut your head off and just put the part with the chis in*!


Nah, I don't mind being in photos. Its Clark who is camera-shy. I have posted embarrassing pics of myself on this thread before.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Forgot to say, I hope the Open Day is a roaring success Shell & that it brings in plenty of money for the sanctuary. Sorry again that we can't attend with the Meerkats.

Me & Clark are attending a breed seminar tomorrow by the Northern Counties Chihuahua Club, to help get on the ladder to judging. We have a talk in the morning by a woman big in Chihuahuas, & in the afternoon we have a hands-on task, where we have 5 Chis to go over & place, with a critique to explain your placings. Hope we pass.......


----------



## Kare

I went to another fun dog show yesterday. Morgan won Prettiest Bitch, but then the judge was a local German shepherd and husky breeder. Then Edenn got 2nd Waggiest tail and 3rd best trick. Was a nice day too warm, but a little overcast so the dogs didn't bake

Off to another dog show this afternoon. It is in the park just walking distance from us so rude not to.

Good luck to Shell for the show, and Colin for your Chi ranking


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Me & Clark are attending a breed seminar tomorrow by the Northern Counties Chihuahua Club, to help get on the ladder to judging. We have a talk in the morning by a woman big in Chihuahuas, & in the afternoon we have a hands-on task, where we have 5 Chis to go over & place, with a critique to explain your placings. Hope we pass.......


And what will than mean to you - if you pass? Do you then get invitations to judge and basically _are_ a dog judge?

Enjoy your day today Kare - hope it's as successful as yesterday! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Well everyone is busy today then! Hope the days going well for you all. 
I will get to one of your open days one day Shell, I promise, hope you raise plenty for the sanctuary!

It was the Reptile Rooms open day today (my local rep shop) got our tickets, had a bbq, few drinks and a chat with a few other keepers in the area. Some big american breeders there as well, good day in all and I've picked my birthday presents! I was told no spending any money today, so no new snakes for me :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Made caramel apples (tried doing caramel nanners, as well, but apparently caramel doesn't stick to bananas)


----------



## CE1985F

Evening all!

DON'T HAVE A HEART ATTACK!!!!

Just thought as i'm on the laptop for a change i would come and say hi!

Shell, I hope the open day was a big success! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Thought you'd maybe emigrated! :whistling2:

Those toffee apples (in Britain they are toffee apples not caramel applies, Jen :lol look scrummy! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely caramel  "Toffee apples" are what we call "candy apples"... They have a hard candy-like shell. This is soft-ish :lol:


----------



## Shell195

W had a very successful day and made loads of dosh, somewhere around £9,100 clear profit. My feet are killing me and Im thinking of changing my name for next year:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news Shell! :2thumb:

Did anyone take a video this year???


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> That's excellent news Shell! :2thumb:
> 
> Did anyone take a video this year???


 
I dont think so, we fell out with the men who did it last time!!


----------



## feorag

Oh, that's a shame, I was looking forward to being able to watch it.

How's everyone this morning.


----------



## sammy1969

REally fed uptoday have woken up with an eye that looks like i have gone ten rounds with Mike Tyson,and yet another cancelation from my great neices mum who was supposed to be visiting again today. this is the 3rd time they have called off at the last minute and all i want is to meet my great neice as haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## Shell195

Its like a ghost town in here:gasp: photos keep appearing of the funday, here are a few that the local news forum took


Woodlands Family Fun Day Pictures


----------



## feorag

Great piccies! :2thumb: But where were you?? Hiding from the camera I'll bet! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Great piccies! :2thumb: But where were you?? Hiding from the camera I'll bet! :lol2:


Of course :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Thats excellent Shelle! Wel worth it. 

I found this on Urban Dictionary. Has anyone else loked up thier breeds? Wondered if any were as funny 


52.	Black Russian Terrier	
A huge dog developed by the Red Star Army to take down a man. The modern day Black Russian Terrier will bite you then eat you whole with no apologies. It looks like a hairy black sheepdog as big as a Great Dane.
Mainly owned by people who: 

a.)hate company and strangers 

b.)want to have an aggressive hairy black sheepdog as big as a Great Dane 

c.)Have really, really good home insurance 

d.)had no idea what they were getting into
"please come in, but first put on the schutzhund decoy gear there by the door so when my BLACK RUSSIAN TERRIER attacks you, you will not sue me. Thanks!"


----------



## Amalthea

Can you believe it has been six years since Steve Irwin died??


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> I found this on Urban Dictionary. Has anyone else loked up thier breeds? Wondered if any were as funny
> 
> 
> 52. Black Russian Terrier
> A huge dog developed by the Red Star Army to take down a man. The modern day Black Russian Terrier will bite you then eat you whole with no apologies. It looks like a hairy black sheepdog as big as a Great Dane.
> Mainly owned by people who:
> 
> a.)hate company and strangers
> 
> b.)want to have an aggressive hairy black sheepdog as big as a Great Dane
> 
> c.)Have really, really good home insurance
> 
> d.)had no idea what they were getting into
> "please come in, but first put on the schutzhund decoy gear there by the door so when my BLACK RUSSIAN TERRIER attacks you, you will not sue me. Thanks!"


:roll2: PMSL! That is so funny, yet............... the description of the people who own them sounded pretty accurate to me! :whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> Can you believe it has been six years since Steve Irwin died??


Is it really that long? Doesn't seem like it somehow. Poor Steve! :sad:

I'm off out in half an hour to meet my friend Jenny in Newcastle for our bi-monthly lunch meet. :2thumb:

ETA: I've just been told about this new study into something we can catch from our cats that can cause schizophrenia among other things, so no doubt there's going to be another glut of poor cats being chucked out and left at rescues! :roll: :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well, the Chihuahua seminar was great. We had a very informative talk by a lasy who has been in Chihuahuas for years & who awards CCs. Then we had our hands-on assesments, where we had to go over 5 dogs & place them in order. I was failed, simply because I mentioned that after I had filled out my placing slip, I changed my mind on the 1st & 2nd dogs. This was my failing as I should have stuck to my original placing & been able to justify it. Oh well, I'll just have to wait til theres another seminar held. Clark passed it. Its basically a qualification for judging. I can judge dogs now, but I just don't have this qualification. Clark & I are now applying to be added onto the Northern Counties Chihuahua Club's judging list.

Trying to keep a bouncy Boston Terrier puppy from bouncing on 2 pregnant Chihuahuas....... :roll:


----------



## Christie_ZXR

feorag said:


> ETA: I've just been told about this new study into something we can catch from our cats that can cause schizophrenia among other things, so no doubt there's going to be another glut of poor cats being chucked out and left at rescues! :roll: :sad:


Noticed something on bbc website today about toxoplasmosis (sp?) being caught from cat pooh, don't know if its the same study. Need to read up on that one properly, although to be honest it strikes me as "don't eat cat pooh and you'll be fine"....
The article wasn't too scaremongery though, which is good.

Found it:

BBC News - Infection risk posed by cats revealed



Just had to share this one for the photo at the top!! Loving the caption; "This is the author's cat. This cat is not dead" :lol2:
BBC News - Will I live longer than my cat?


----------



## Amalthea

That is very old news, to be fair. Pregnant women are advised not to clean the litter box, just in case, due to the risk of toxo.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, the Chihuahua seminar was great. We had a very informative talk by a lasy who has been in Chihuahuas for years & who awards CCs. Then we had our hands-on assesments, where we had to go over 5 dogs & place them in order. I was failed, simply because I mentioned that after I had filled out my placing slip, I changed my mind on the 1st & 2nd dogs. This was my failing as I should have stuck to my original placing & been able to justify it. Oh well, I'll just have to wait til theres another seminar held. Clark passed it. Its basically a qualification for judging. I can judge dogs now, but I just don't have this qualification. Clark & I are now applying to be added onto the Northern Counties Chihuahua Club's judging list.


Wow! That's quite a bit easy than being a cat judge, Colin.


----------



## Amalthea

Lookie what I did today


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Lookie what I did today
> 
> image


:gasp::gasp::gasp:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

*grins*


----------



## cloggers

Just seen on facebook!
Congratulations to you and Gary!!! :2thumb:
Guess that explains the feeling ill huh?


----------



## Amalthea

Haha! Just a little bit


----------



## Kare

Amalthea said:


> Lookie what I did today
> 
> image


You built that just today?!
Wow

Time to start a new count down on your signature?


----------



## Amalthea

I has skills. Ha!!

Yeah... Been holding off taking Braedon's off. But now that I've announced it, I'll go change it


----------



## feorag

Christie_ZXR said:


> Noticed something on bbc website today about toxoplasmosis (sp?) being caught from cat pooh, don't know if its the same study. Need to read up on that one properly, although to be honest it strikes me as "don't eat cat pooh and you'll be fine"....
> The article wasn't too scaremongery though, which is good.
> 
> Found it:
> 
> BBC News - Infection risk posed by cats revealedn my cat?





Amalthea said:


> That is very old news, to be fair. Pregnant women are advised not to clean the litter box, just in case, due to the risk of toxo.


The article was in the Telegraph and it wasn't to do with the problems to pregnant mothers, it was that they found a link to schizophrenia and suicides now! :roll: I just thought it was all a bit scaremongering to be honest. 


Amalthea said:


> Lookie what I did today
> 
> image


Yey!! :jump: :jump: :jump: That's a brilliant scan and now you've 'come clean' I can congratulate you in public! :2thumb:

Very best wishes to both you and Gary! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx much!!!


----------



## Shell195

You know what I think about it already Jen  Delighted for you both:no1:


Rio waiting for Sophie to come home!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Wow! That's quite a bit easy than being a cat judge, Colin.


Obviously you have to have an eye for conformation, type, movement, etc. And you progres up the judging ladder (C, B, A etc) depending on the number of dogs & classes you judge.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jen, what lovely news hun! Big congrats to you & Gary x


----------



## Amalthea

HThanx muchly, everybody!!! :flrt:

Just had an absolutely horrible ending to the day... On the way home from the inlaws' and we hit and killed a badger  I asked Gary to go back and get it off the road, so we turned around (thought it was a bunny at that point). But at least any carion eaters won't be hit now. I just feel sick.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Obviously you have to have an eye for conformation, type, movement, etc. And you progres up the judging ladder (C, B, A etc) depending on the number of dogs & classes you judge.


Of course, but even a cat breeder who's been breeding for 20 years and had loads of studs, queen & litters of kittens and a good eye for conformation etc would still have a much more rigorous route just to be able to judge the breed that they've been breeding for those 20 years.QUOTE=Amalthea;10465797]HThanx muchly, everybody!!! :flrt:

Just had an absolutely horrible ending to the day... On the way home from the inlaws' and we hit and killed a badger  I asked Gary to go back and get it off the road, so we turned around (thought it was a bunny at that point). But at least any carion eaters won't be hit now. I just feel sick. [/QUOTE]Aw! so sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you are feeling cos I know I'd feel sick too, but you did the right thing to pull it off the road, so it won't get flattened by other cars and in the order of things in nature it will provide food for other animals. :sad:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> HThanx muchly, everybody!!! :flrt:
> 
> Just had an absolutely horrible ending to the day... On the way home from the inlaws' and we hit and killed a badger  I asked Gary to go back and get it off the road, so we turned around (thought it was a bunny at that point). But at least any carion eaters won't be hit now. I just feel sick.


 
That must have been awful for you


----------



## Amalthea

It was horrible  there was no way to miss it, though. Gary saw "something" on the side of the road and then that something ran into the road and we hit it with the right rear wheel.  I'm just glad it won't end up completely smooshed on the road... I find that so upsetting.


----------



## feorag

To be honest, so do I! If I see a newly hit critter on a road, I always stop and take it to the side of the road, because I can't bear the thought of people just driving over it until it's totally flat and crushed, whether it's dead or not! :blush:

I'm going car booting today! :jump: Not selling, just having a mooch around.

Then tonight I've got to help Barry write his letter of resignation, cos after 37 years, he's decided he's just had enough of the firm he's working for and wants out.


----------



## em_40

I have a cat related problem, wandering if you can offer any advice...

There is a neighbor-hood cat that keeps on peeing on my bin and my rubbish bags outside, and also spraying my front door. I assume it's because he can smell my cat inside and the litter in my bins. I'm fed up of having to grab bags that are covered in other peoples cats' pee, every week when I put the rubbish out, and now this morning it's done the most disgusting runny, watery poo all over all my bags (knocked the lid off my bin) and it's gone all down to the bottom 

It's bad enough having to clean my own cats' litter tray out! I shouldn't have to clean up other people's cats poop! grrr 


Anyway.... Is there anyway I can stop them from being so interested in peeing all over my bins and rubbish??

Thanks


----------



## cloggers

Skip was at the vets again today /: more antibiotics, he's got a secondary infection. He's on 4 different drugs now. Starting to run out of money :lol2: 
I'll be scaving money off my mate for the bus fare to college but as long as he gets better who cares.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

em_40 said:


> I have a cat related problem, wandering if you can offer any advice...
> 
> There is a neighbor-hood cat that keeps on peeing on my bin and my rubbish bags outside, and also spraying my front door. I assume it's because he can smell my cat inside and the litter in my bins. I'm fed up of having to grab bags that are covered in other peoples cats' pee, every week when I put the rubbish out, and now this morning it's done the most disgusting runny, watery poo all over all my bags (knocked the lid off my bin) and it's gone all down to the bottom
> 
> It's bad enough having to clean my own cats' litter tray out! I shouldn't have to clean up other people's cats poop! grrr
> 
> 
> Anyway.... Is there anyway I can stop them from being so interested in peeing all over my bins and rubbish??
> 
> Thanks


BB gun? :whistling2:

Seriously though, cats aren't meant to like citris, you could try spraying Deary lemon type stuff over the bins and bags.


----------



## feorag

When you put your bags out, you could try spraying them with citrus oil like citronella, cos they hate that, or buy a spray called "Get Off" (*not *"Wash Off") and *not *the green crystals and spray them with that when you put them out. Can you not put a large stone or something on top of the bin so he can't get it open to do anything inside.

If that fails, then I suggest you follow him home, tell his owners what he's doing and that the next time he craps in your bin, you'll wheel it around to their house and they can clean up their cats mess! :bash:


----------



## em_40

Thanks for the suggestions, I will try and buy some citronella or that get off stuff, if I can find any when I go into town. For now I will add lemon slices and juices to the bin, conveniently used some lemon in the dinner tonight so I have some lying around anyway.

Hopefully that will work. I don't really see the cat doing it, I have my suspicions as to which cat it is though but don't know where he lives.


----------



## feorag

Orange peel is good too. Eat an orange and drop bits of the peel all over your rubbish.


----------



## ami_j

I heard that dogs arent meant to like citrus... so why does Dexter beg for oranges :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I sold one of my Afghan Hound puppies to a young guy who was a vegetarian and brought him up as a veggie - he gave him oranges to eat instead of bones.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I sold one of my Afghan Hound puppies to a young guy who was a vegetarian and brought him up as a veggie - he gave him oranges to eat instead of bones.


It's not just that my dog is a greedy idiot then :lol2:


----------



## Kare

My dogs lust after clementines etc, and strawberries!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> It's not just that my dog is a greedy idiot then :lol2:


Definitely not.

Skye will eat almost any fruit - in fact he'll eat anything!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> Skye will eat almost any fruit - in fact he'll eat anything!


Dex is the same, he ate cauliflower yesterday


----------



## Amalthea

Gave Diesel my plate to lick clean last night... Had some potato left on it. And apparently a couple slivers of lettuce... He picked up the lettuce and put it on the floor to continue eating the tater without the icky salad getting in the way :roll:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone i know I am a bit late but CONGRATULATIONS JEN I must amdit the thought did cross my mind but didnt want to say because of Breadon when you said you were feeling ill. 

Stormy eats citrus including lemons and limes infact he will any fruit or veg with the exception of banana. he always has a slice of apple or pear when we eat one and the cats go mad for melon and will steal it if given the chance lol.


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* Yeah, I didn't really hide many symptoms (although, didn't talk about the half of it *lol*). Thanx much, though!!


----------



## Shell195

Zak eats ANYTHING, lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, he really doesnt mind. He doesnt snatch things though, he eats them like hes savouring the taste:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

My dogs love oranges. They get mixed fruit & veg as part of their raw diet.


----------



## Esarosa

Congrats Jen and Gary, I'm so pleased for you. can't go back on phone as internet is rubbish. How often are they going to see you this pregnancy Jen and do you need any more scans?


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I'm off in an hour to see my financial adviser! :lol: Don't I sound posh and rich! :roll2:

My private pension matures this December and I have to decide about changing it to an annuity and whether to change the company I'm currently with. I can't be bothered to do all the research so I'm getting my friend to do it for me! And hopefully by now Barry will have handed over his letter of resignation and will be jobless! :gasp:


----------



## DavieB

Is this retirement time for you and Barry then Eileen?


----------



## feorag

Nah, he's my toy boy, so he's got another 5 years to do! Hence the :gasp: at the end of the sentence saying he's now technically jobless.


----------



## DavieB

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Any thoughts on this insurance quote people? I'm changing firms not happy with other peoples opinion and experiences of Direct line thought I;d change while i could. 

Can a vet remove Dew claws without anaesthetic? Yuris rear ones hang on by a thread I'm wanting to get them removed before they get ripped off in the woods or something. If not I'll wait until he's is getting his balls off in about a year.


----------



## cloggers

I don't know much about dog insurance I'm afraid. 

I'm going paintballing today! Haven't seen some of my friends in ages so we thought we'd have a proper day out! Excited


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Congrats Jen and Gary, I'm so pleased for you. can't go back on phone as internet is rubbish. How often are they going to see you this pregnancy Jen and do you need any more scans?


I see my diabetic team about every two weeks. I think I will have more scans after 20 weeks, as well. And thank you 

I'm in sunny London til Tuesday visiting a friend and she surprised me with tickets to see Lion King at the theater last night. It was truly magical and I had tears in my eyes through the entire thing. So amazing!!!!


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> [URL="http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/7002/screenshot20120907at230.png"]image[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Any thoughts on this insurance quote people? I'm changing firms not happy with other peoples opinion and experiences of Direct line thought I;d change while i could.
> 
> Can a vet remove Dew claws without anaesthetic? Yuris rear ones hang on by a thread I'm wanting to get them removed before they get ripped off in the woods or something. If not I'll wait until he's is getting his balls off in about a year.


I'm going to have a closer look at that when I get back later today, cos we might need to look for a cheaper insurance for Skye than Pet Plan.



Amalthea said:


> I see my diabetic team about every two weeks. I think I will have more scans after 20 weeks, as well. And thank you
> 
> I'm in sunny London til Tuesday visiting a friend and she surprised me with tickets to see Lion King at the theater last night. It was truly magical and I had tears in my eyes through the entire thing. So amazing!!!!


I think they will monitor you more closely this time Jen, because of what happened with Braedon! :2thumb:

I'd love to see the Lion King - even the music makes me kind of 'tingle'.

I'm off in half an hour to my fav garden centre with the Sanctuary. They want us to concentrate on pet awareness etc so I'm taking the snakes and rats with me and my 'bag of tricks' from Blue Cross.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DavieB said:


> [URL=http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/7002/screenshot20120907at230.png]image[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Any thoughts on this insurance quote people? I'm changing firms not happy with other peoples opinion and experiences of Direct line thought I;d change while i could.
> 
> Can a vet remove Dew claws without anaesthetic? Yuris rear ones hang on by a thread I'm wanting to get them removed before they get ripped off in the woods or something. If not I'll wait until he's is getting his balls off in about a year.


thats not a bad quote actually. but i don't know the company. I highly recommend NFU Mutual for pet insurance, i had Dexter with them and they never failed me once, also my boss's friend has her flatcoat insured with them and they paid out a bombshell when her husband run him over by accident, with their own car in their own driveway. Because NFU are farm based, they cover 'livestock' so they paid out where i'm sure other companies wouldn't have. They also have a life cover and i only had a £50 excess.

I would imagine dew claws need removed with anaesthetic, unlike docking tails before nerves are formed dew claws are a much harder thing to remove, if it's on a puppy only a few days old i know it gets done without anaesthetic but on an older dog it would hurt much more. But i'm not sure, you would need to ask a vet.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I don't buy the "tail-docking doesn't hurt a puppy" thing. Horrid thing to do!!!

Its Roxy's first show tomorrow, Preston & District open show. She's had her nails trimmed, whiskers shaved, tail tuft trimmed & ears cleaned. And I'll have to wear light coloured trousers & shirt, to show her off better. With the Chihuahuas, I've always worn black trousers & either a navy or maroon shirt.


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't buy the "tail-docking doesn't hurt a puppy" thing. Horrid thing to do!!!
> 
> Its Roxy's first show tomorrow, Preston & District open show. She's had her nails trimmed, whiskers shaved, tail tuft trimmed & ears cleaned. And I'll have to wear light coloured trousers & shirt, to show her off better. With the Chihuahuas, I've always worn black trousers & either a navy or maroon shirt.


 
Good luck:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Good luck:2thumb:


Thanks hun x


----------



## Amalthea

Good luck, Col!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Good luck col!


----------



## feorag

Good luck Colin! I'm off in half an hour with the critters back to the garden centre for the afternoon. Hope it's busier than yesterday it was absolutely dead compared to previous times we've been there.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't buy the "tail-docking doesn't hurt a puppy" thing. Horrid thing to do!!!
> 
> Its Roxy's first show tomorrow, Preston & District open show. She's had her nails trimmed, whiskers shaved, tail tuft trimmed & ears cleaned. And I'll have to wear light coloured trousers & shirt, to show her off better. With the Chihuahuas, I've always worn black trousers & either a navy or maroon shirt.


i never said it doesnt hurt at all, it's like a quick nip, the puppy is more annoyed at being taken away from suckling than it is about having it's tail, which is not yet fully formed, removed. Theres a reason its done before the puppies are 4 days old


----------



## Amalthea

Still unnecessary pain inflicted on an innocent creature.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

to change the subject 

i was getting louie snuggles, which is something that pretty much never happens :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i never said it doesnt hurt at all, it's like a quick nip, the puppy is more annoyed at being taken away from suckling than it is about having it's tail, which is not yet fully formed, removed. Theres a reason its done before the puppies are 4 days old


Puppies scream when docked! That tells me it is extremely painful!


Roxy did well today at the show. She came 3rd in Boston Terrier junior, & then later on, she came 3rd again in AV Minor Puppy.


----------



## Amalthea

Been playing with my friend's gorgeous Bengal :flrt:


----------



## feorag

That's a great result for Roxy's first show Colin! :2thumb:

Not a particular nice day today, it's suddenly gone very dark, so looks like it might rain. I've got physio this afternoon, but thankfully nothing to do for the rest of the day.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Eileen : victory:


----------



## feorag

The physio agrees with me that it's very unlikely I'll get any more movement in my arm than I have now, which is even less than I had before, so basically I'm prety FCUK'd in terms of doing something even as basic as blow drying my hair! :sad: So all she can offer now is the possibility of pain relief, so she gave me a 20 minute acapuncture session to see if that will help me and I've got 3 more booked in the next couple of weeks, so we'll see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Esarosa

Don't suppose you've tried a chiropractor Eileen? I know gp's are a bit dubious over them but they've worked wonders for a few of my family


----------



## ami_j

What a busy 24 hours! Found an injured hedgehog on the field when I took Dexter out yesterday. After ringing all the rescues, two didnt answer -_- and one couldnt pick him up and I really didn't want to drag him on several buses across sheffield. So i kept him warm and hydrated and was thrilled to see he was still alive this morning. Dropped him off a the vets that the rescue said they would pick him up from 
This was him yesterday, the thing behind him is his poor leg  was all dead and cold









Phoned the vets half an hour ago and hes fine  had his leg removed and is eating! he will be off to rescue tomorrow, will call them tomorrow probably to see how he is but it all sounds good  and then when hes well he can go into an enclosed garden with his three good legs...just a shame my garden is no good  would love him back


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Don't suppose you've tried a chiropractor Eileen? I know gp's are a bit dubious over them but they've worked wonders for a few of my family


I got great results from a chiropracter when I had neck problems about 10 years ago, but I honestly don't think they could do anything about my shoulder because of the physical bone damage.



ami_j said:


> What a busy 24 hours! Found an injured hedgehog on the field when I took Dexter out yesterday. After ringing all the rescues, two didnt answer -_- and one couldnt pick him up and I really didn't want to drag him on several buses across sheffield. So i kept him warm and hydrated and was thrilled to see he was still alive this morning. Dropped him off a the vets that the rescue said they would pick him up from
> This was him yesterday, the thing behind him is his poor leg  was all dead and cold
> image
> 
> Phoned the vets half an hour ago and hes fine  had his leg removed and is eating! he will be off to rescue tomorrow, will call them tomorrow probably to see how he is but it all sounds good  and then when hes well he can go into an enclosed garden with his three good legs...just a shame my garden is no good  would love him back


Well done you, Jaime! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I got great results from a chiropracter when I had neck problems about 10 years ago, but I honestly don't think they could do anything about my shoulder because of the physical bone damage.
> 
> Well done you, Jaime! :2thumb:


Yeah I dnt think he would of lasted much longer, he was pretty thin, apparently he had a few ticks and maggots but to say the state of his leg and the warmth of the day I'm stunned he wasn't crawling with them. I have only started going to that field over the last few days and normally later on...so someone was watching over that lil guy. Had to carry him down the road in my bag lol...Lucky lil guy to be found by someone knows a bit about animals too, managed to keep him warm, luckily I had cat food in...a syringe to try give water  sooo soooo happy that hes alive


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Jai!!! :2thumb:

Went to the tower of London today  was really good!!!

My Mom has taken in 11 abandoned kittens with UTIs. Some gorgeous babies!!! 

Pics:



















And I love this little boy!!! Has blue eyes, as well.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Well done, Jai!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Went to the tower of London today  was really good!!!
> 
> My Mom has taken in 11 abandoned kittens with UTIs. Some gorgeous babies!!!
> 
> Pics:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And I love this little boy!!! Has blue eyes, as well.
> 
> image


Awww those kittens are adorable :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Poor cute little kitties - have they all got UTIs??? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah. There was 12, but the other tested positive for parvovirus and herpes, as well as the UTI  so Mom is fostering until they are up to weight for neuter and then they will be rehomed.


----------



## Cillah

Those kittens are incredibly cute! Poor little guys


----------



## Amalthea

One has been very poorly during the night... probably low blood sugar.


----------



## feorag

Poor little critters - do they think maybe the UTI has been caused through dehydration?? I've never heard of kittens that young having a UTI.


----------



## Amalthea

Sorry. I keep writing UTI. I mean URI :blush:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!! Now that makes a helluva lot more sense! PMSL!!

Age is my excuse - what's yours? Oh yes, it'll be baby brain! :jump:


----------



## Amalthea

Ha! I knew what I meant


----------



## ami_j

Cillah said:


> Those kittens are incredibly cute! Poor little guys


Hello Stranger : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Just in the car back home after my little London getaway  missed my Gary.


----------



## DavieB

Reading your posts Jen I Saw you type Mom, made me wonder will you be Mommy or MUmmy? 

I think there should be a vote lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely Mama  I still call Mom Mama when I'm upset or in pain *lol* Since she's hoping to be here for the birth, I imagine she'll get a lot of Mamas in March


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Reading your posts Jen I Saw you type Mom, made me wonder will you be Mommy or MUmmy?
> 
> I think there should be a vote lol.


:lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Definitely Mama  I still call Mom Mama when I'm upset or in pain *lol* Since she's hoping to be here for the birth, I imagine she'll get a lot of Mamas in March


Will that be pronounced ma-ma or in the upper class British way of Mu-Maaa?


----------



## Amalthea

Like Ma-ma  my southern roots show through a bit with that one. Mom is from Texas and that's where it comes from, really.


----------



## feorag

That's what I though! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! I try to hide the red neck :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Soooooo how are you all?? I have popped in but have been sort of busy:blush: Ive managed to find a home for another Greek dog whos legs were all tied with wire, hes coming over at the end of October and his new Mum is so excited:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

So are you abandoning us all in favour of Greek dogs???? :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Good work with the needy Greek dog Shell x

We are at a dog show tomorrow, an agricultural show, Roxy's 2nd show. There are no Boston Terrier classes on, so its AV Utility Puppy. Hope she moves ok on grass.


----------



## feorag

You'll soon find out Colin - although Thursday's an odd day for an agricultural show???

I'm back to the childy minding this afternoon. I haven't looked after the children since I took ill in March, but I told Roz I'd be back after the school holidays, because I just couldn't see how I could find the energy to get up out of bed and be there for 10:00 in the morning, let alone look after them for full days, so this is my first day back.


----------



## ami_j

My hedgehog died


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Jaime, so sorry to hear this? Was he old or ill?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh dear Jaime, so sorry to hear this? Was he old or ill?


hewas the one I found last sunday


----------



## feorag

Oh bloody hell, I forgot about him - I thought it was an APD!!! Sorry! :blush:


Poor little hedgie! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Oh bloody hell, I forgot about him - I thought it was an APD!!! Sorry! :blush:
> 
> 
> Poor little hedgie! :sad:


No worries hun 
yeah he seemed to be doing well but stopped eating and passed away  
ADH never really appealed to me but after having Poggle here, i really want one


----------



## Shell195

Sorry about the hoggle Jai they really arent easy to keep alive

Ive got 2 APH and unless you can spend a minimum of an hour a night handling them they are very bad tempered :lol2:

How is everyone?


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Sorry about the hoggle Jai they really arent easy to keep alive
> 
> Ive got 2 APH and unless you can spend a minimum of an hour a night handling them they are very bad tempered :lol2:
> 
> How is everyone?


:lol2: grumpy hoggies 

I'm ok thanks, shattered after a good long walk in the woods...How is Zak now?


----------



## Amalthea

So sorry to hear about the hedgepig, Jai 

Hoggle was a miserable little sh*te... I loved him, though *lol* And he mellowed a bit in his old age, bless him :flrt:


----------



## feorag

It's interesting to read that APDs can be so moody - we have very few European wild hedgehogs who are that moody!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You'll soon find out Colin - although Thursday's an odd day for an agricultural show???
> 
> I'm back to the childy minding this afternoon. I haven't looked after the children since I took ill in March, but I told Roz I'd be back after the school holidays, because I just couldn't see how I could find the energy to get up out of bed and be there for 10:00 in the morning, let alone look after them for full days, so this is my first day back.


Well, Roxy did very well on grass, though I did string her. She was placed 2nd :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

That's brilliant, Col!! :2thumb:

Yeah, APHs can be lovely, but they can also be anything but. :lol:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, Roxy did very well on grass, though I did string her. She was placed 2nd :2thumb:


Well done Colin & Roxy of course, that was an excellent result for her second show. :2thumb:

Still very interesting about the APHs Jen, cos I've never been bitten by a native hedgehog, even when I've been do nasty things to them like de-ticking.


----------



## Amalthea

Hoggle never bit, but he would huff and puff and stab ya with his spines *lol* the only time he liked me was during bath time, cuz I was sanctuary :lol:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

But then he liked using his own sh*t as hair gel. :roll: he liked the gliders and would happily allow them to snuggle with him in his bed box.


----------



## feorag

Now that's really interesting - I wouldnt' have thought that would happen?


----------



## Amalthea

Me neither. I was panicking when the gliders weren't in any of their beds and as a last possibility, I looked in Hoggle's bed and I got told off by all of 'em for opening the lid! :lol:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Patrick: Then and Now | Facebook

Look through these pictures! how awesome is his story, brought a wee taer!


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Bloody hell - he was alive??? :gasp:

That brought more than a tear to my eye it brought a fury that anyone could do that!!! :bash:


----------



## DavieB

It was the fact he made it and is now fit and healthy I was focusing more on. aMAZING!

peoples cruelty has stopeed surprising me


----------



## feorag

Absolutely and he's a beautiful dog, but what got me is that he obviously started out like that, so what happened to make him look like that first photograph - that was simply horrendous to even look at! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Holy hell!!! :gasp: poor Patrick!!!  people really can disgust me


----------



## Amalthea

And the fact he was just casually thrown away with the trash


----------



## feorag

Disgusting isn't it? Poor boy! I'm so pleased he made such a wonderful recovery.


----------



## Amalthea

Just goes to show what amazing souls dogs are that he can still trust humans after all that...


----------



## feorag

Totally agree - you'd think he wouldn't trust anyone after that - just like that poor staffie on the Paul O'Grady dog programme.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Some pics from Roxy's first show, taken by a friend. :2thumb:











On the move, notice all 4 feet are off the ground!


















Roxy with me, & her litter sister Vera with Dave


----------



## feorag

My word Colin, she shows herself beautifully! :2thumb:

We're off to meet some cat friends for lunch later today - we have a 'catch up' every few months, because none of us show any more so we hardly ever see each other and if we didn't meet up for a lunch or an evening meal now and again we probably wouldn't see each other at all!


----------



## Amalthea

Oh! She is quite a showy little lady, isn't she?? :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Ive seen Patrick before, I never understand how these people can treat another living thing like that:bash:
Roxy certainly is a showy litte madam:no1:


----------



## feorag

Neither can I Shell! :bash:

Had a lovely lunch, we shoved Linda's husband and Barry at one end of the table and Linda, Caroline and I sat at the other and we talked non-stop until someone said "It's half past 5" - we'd been there since 1:30.

So we came home and after a little sit to get my energy level back up, I've just sat tonight and made a tube for Dawn @ Animal Story's Ground Squirrels.

My orders have dried up, so I guess I'll have bump the thread and think about other animal forums, especially if Barry doesn't get a job when he leaves in 3 weeks time!!! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys, she is a little show-off & I have high hopes for her show career. I forgot to tell you yesterday that we were at Burnley & District open show, Roxy's 3rd show, where she got Reserve in Boston Terrier Junior, & 2nd in AV Minor Puppy.

Eileen, get your arse on facebook & advertise your wares on there. I reckon you'd get plenty of orders then. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yes I should Colin - I'm on Facebook - I just worry about how much time I have left to spend on Facebook, when I seem to spend my life on here.

Actually I've just seen this photograph on the Sanctuary's Facebook page of me and my boys at the garden centre last week raising money for the Sanctuary.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yes I should Colin - I'm on Facebook - I just worry about how much time I have left to spend on Facebook, when I seem to spend my life on here.
> 
> Actually I've just seen this photograph on the Sanctuary's Facebook page of me and my boys at the garden centre last week raising money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> image


I know what you mean. Im a member of a few groups on Facebook, mainly Chihuahua ones, & you can get so involved that you spend a lot of time on them, but it could be worth your while if it brings orders in.

Nice piccy hun : victory:

The Chi girls are looking nice & rotund, especially Lolly. They are 6 weeks into pregnancy. I'd guess Lolly will pop 4 puppies out, & Indy will have 2 or 3 puppies.


----------



## feorag

That would be an excellent result Colin if you got that many pups! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That would be an excellent result Colin if you got that many pups! :2thumb:


Heres hoping! 

I was supposed to be at work today, but I've been tossing & turning for much of the night with an iffy stomach, so I called in sick.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, hope it's just a 24 hour thing! :sad:

I am still struggling with finding the energy to do anything at the minute and find myself just wanting to sit on my *rse all day. I take the dog out and find I'm not even walking - it's more like 'trudging' - and after 10 minutes I'm exhausted and struggle back.

Can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but when I went to the doctors last week to check that the new blood pressure tablets had brought down my blood pressure and asked how much the tablets I'm taking could be affection how I was feeling, she said it was very probably the case, but she decided to run a thyroid test as that would explain my extreme tiredness and discovered that my thyroid levels were extremely low, so now I'm on thyroid tablets as well! :bash: 

I can't tell you how ssiped off I am at the minute, but at least with hypothyroidism I know that once I get the dosage right I'll feel better, so I actually viewed that as good news! :crazy:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh dear, hope it's just a 24 hour thing! :sad:
> 
> I am still struggling with finding the energy to do anything at the minute and find myself just wanting to sit on my *rse all day. I take the dog out and find I'm not even walking - it's more like 'trudging' - and after 10 minutes I'm exhausted and struggle back.
> 
> Can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but when I went to the doctors last week to check that the new blood pressure tablets had brought down my blood pressure and asked how much the tablets I'm taking could be affection how I was feeling, she said it was very probably the case, but she decided to run a thyroid test as that would explain my extreme tiredness and discovered that my thyroid levels were extremely low, so now I'm on thyroid tablets as well! :bash:
> 
> I can't tell you how ssiped off I am at the minute, but at least with hypothyroidism I know that once I get the dosage right I'll feel better, so I actually viewed that as good news! :crazy:


I hope the dosage is sorted soon then hun.


----------



## DavieB

Hopefully you feel better soon then Eileen, like you I'd see it as a good thing too, far better being diagnosed and treated isn't it. 

Tut tut Colin sicky for a sore belly lol. Glad the Chi's are doing well. 

Yuri's mum had 11 puppies Fri night Sat morning. God im so tempted!! If it wasn't for me trying to get to Oz I'd probably be annoying the Mrs like hell just now. As it happens theres no way im paying 2 grand flights plus 1 grand quarantine for 2 dogs though lol


----------



## feorag

Thanks both of you. I do think it is good news in terms that it is fixable, because I was beginning to think it was a post viral thing and I would feel like this for month or forever and that was quite scary to be honest, as I've always been a person who does everything at 100mph and tends to be juggling about 4 balls in the air at once, whereas at the minute I can't even manage 1 ball! :roll:

Ooh! :gasp: Temptation Davie! But I see your point about exporting 2 dogs that far!


----------



## Amalthea

Hypothyroidism is so easily treatable, Eileen. That is so much better than other issues. Hopefully you'll start to perk up soon!

I understand your pain, Davie!!!


----------



## feorag

Thanks Jen - as I said I actually looked on it as good news, given just how weak and pathetic I've been feeling for months. If I'd been given that diagnosis last year, I wouldn't have looked at it quite so philosophically, but under the current circumstances, I'm very optimistic to be honest.


----------



## Amalthea

That's brilliant!! :2thumb: every cloud and all that...


----------



## feorag

Exactly - I was so relieved to be given a reason for feeling so pathetically weak that I rang Barry as soon as I got home and did the "Good news, bad news" routine. The bad news is that I've got something else wrong with my, I've now fot hypothyroidism - the good news is that a tablet will fix it! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

If it isn't one thing, its another eh?

I got an email from Chris Packham earlier. Im on the task of finding a celebrity patron for BEMA, & I emailed Chris last week. He replied, with support & positive thoughts for BEMA, though he said he must decline my invitation as he is already the patron of a few organisations & he feels it is already hard enough to devote them enough time as it is. Shame.


----------



## feorag

Oh, that's a shame, but at least you got a reply!!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Exactly - I was so relieved to be given a reason for feeling so pathetically weak that I rang Barry as soon as I got home and did the "Good news, bad news" routine. The bad news is that I've got something else wrong with my, I've now fot hypothyroidism - the good news is that a tablet will fix it! :2thumb:


It is good news that its something they can fix  

FINALLY got round to updating the sig :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen no woner you feel so crap  Hopefully you will be back to being wonder woman again soon:2thumb:

Davie how are you getting on with job hunting in Oz?
Colin I cant wait to see chi puppy pics:flrt:
Has your late night morning sickness gone now Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

I was in bed by the time you posted, Shell. I managed to keep down a PB&J sammich, so that's okay, I guess.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen no woner you feel so crap  Hopefully you will be back to being wonder woman again soon:2thumb:
> 
> Davie how are you getting on with job hunting in Oz?
> Colin I cant wait to see chi puppy pics:flrt:
> Has your late night morning sickness gone now Jen?


Honestly Shell, I can't tell you just how exhausted I've felt for the last few months - everything that has to be done is a chore, so i can't wait to get some energy.

Jen, have you been getting evening sickness as well as, or instead of morning sickness?


----------



## Amalthea

I just get sick when I am eating something the baby doesn't like. But I could be really fancying it :roll: There's no specific time or anything... And I can't stop it through eating something small when I start to feel nauseated, cuz it only happens when I am eating. The only thing I can pretty much guarantee the baby will enjoy is a big mac :roll: (I don't normally like them much)


----------



## feorag

How odd! I had morning, afternoon, evening and night sickness, non stop for 6 months when I was pregnant with Iain. I found it was worse when I was hungry and that snacking helped a bit, but never found it to be with specific foods.


----------



## Amalthea

I couldn't even tell you what foods sets him/her off... The little'un changes his/her mind all the freaking time :roll: (why Gary thinks it's a girl *lol*) One day one thing can be a big no no, but the next okay. But big macs are all go for this one :roll:


----------



## feorag

Doesn't auger well for you watching your weight then, does it? :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

Not so much!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Eileen no woner you feel so crap  Hopefully you will be back to being wonder woman again soon:2thumb:
> 
> Davie how are you getting on with job hunting in Oz?
> *Colin I cant wait to see chi puppy pics*:flrt:
> Has your late night morning sickness gone now Jen?


There will be plenty, don't worry hun :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> I couldn't even tell you what foods sets him/her off... The little'un changes his/her mind all the freaking time :roll: (why Gary thinks it's a girl *lol*) One day one thing can be a big no no, but the next okay. But big macs are all go for this one :roll:


You'll have to name the baby Ronald, or Ronnie if its a girl :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* don't think so


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> *lol* don't think so


Or MAChaela, or Donald, or .........


----------



## Amalthea

Oh dear... :lol:


----------



## feorag

It's getting worse! I thought "Big Mac" if it was a boy! :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!! Everybody thinks girl


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Haha!!! Everybody thinks girl


Flurry it is then! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*lmao* my poor child...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just spotted your ticker jen, bit late but congrats!!


----------



## Amalthea

Thank you


----------



## Kare

Amalthea said:


> Haha!!! Everybody thinks girl


There seems to be hardly any boys popping out atm. Out of about 20 kids I know under 2 only one or maybe 2 is a boy


----------



## Amalthea

My son was born in February.


----------



## feorag

I cannot get a grandson! :sad: I'm surrounding by granddaughters! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

You love it


----------



## feorag

Trouble is I know what pretty little girls grow up into! :gasp:

Give me boys every time!:lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Thought I was stuck with daughters right up until Nathan was born lol, Emma's immediate family has 6 daughters (plus my 2 daughters) and one grandson Nathan . So its 8:1 girls for emmas Mum!


Biggest bonus for having a boy is he gets COOL TOYS!


----------



## Amalthea

I had cool toys as a kidlet!!! I played with everything from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles to He-Man to Thundercats to My little Pony to Carebears!!! I plan on raising my kids the same way... There are no "boys toys" or "girls toys"... Just TOYS


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Thought I was stuck with daughters right up until Nathan was born lol, Emma's immediate family has 6 daughters (plus my 2 daughters) and one grandson Nathan . So its 8:1 girls for emmas Mum!


Well I can certainly guarantee that there won't be any more additions to my grandchildren list, so no boys in the future! :sad:


----------



## DavieB

Amalthea said:


> I had cool toys as a kidlet!!! I played with everything from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles to He-Man to Thundercats to My little Pony to Carebears!!! I plan on raising my kids the same way... There are no "boys toys" or "girls toys"... Just TOYS


That works with girls for me but not really for boys.. Call me stuck in my ways but I see nothing wrong with a girl playing with thundercats or turtles, but my Boys not playing with Tinytears!! He'll occasionally push a pram about at his cousins but eventually just ends up running into things with it intentionally and seeing how far the baby will fire out when he does it lol, he also aims for ankles with it! Wee rat lol


----------



## ami_j

Took Dex for a nice run out on Saturday, thought I would share my favourite pic









then there is the one of him hurtling back :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

DavieB said:


> That works with girls for me but not really for boys.. Call me stuck in my ways but I see nothing wrong with a girl playing with thundercats or turtles, but my Boys not playing with Tinytears!! He'll occasionally push a pram about at his cousins but eventually just ends up running into things with it intentionally and seeing how far the baby will fire out when he does it lol, he also aims for ankles with it! Wee rat lol


My brother had his own Cabbage Patch, cuz I had one and he wanted one. And he regularly came in to my room to play with my Barbies. I see no problem with it at all.


----------



## DavieB

Like I said I see nothing wrong with it at his cousins house as one offs, but I won't be going out buying him barbies and the like. His sisters are past all that now but I wouldn't have bothered if he'd went in and played with theirs. 

Does anyone remember the muppets who raised their child with no gender barriers until he was about 5. They wanted to avoid stereotyping apparently. 

UK boy raised as 'sexless child' for 5 yrs by parents Beck Laxton, Kieran Cooper - What's On Xiamen


----------



## Amalthea

I remember that. Morons. 

Nah, if I have a boy and he asks for a doll (or other typically "girl toy"), I won't hesitate to get him that toy. It's up to him. Like I said, Ben had his own Cabbage Patch  all the girls were given one by our grandmother, and he wanted one, so he got one (his was a boy, though).


----------



## DavieB

I know one toy is no big deal, but in the grand scheme of things kids need to know what they're "meant" to be playing with ahead of just playing with or doing anything. 

(going off the toy topic) School life is hard enough without being "different" for want of a better word. Its all good and well sitting back at 30 odd years old and saying my child will be encouraged to do this that or the next thing. My child will be encouraged to do things that make him happy but if he leans towards things that may get him bullied for being different he will be dissuaded if it turns out to be something they are really adamant then they can go ahead but they will be told what may lie ahed due to their choice. I read something today about a goth girl who was murdered and her partner put in a coma for the crime of being a goth. Schools easier if you stick to norms. Stand out too much it becomes a hazard. 
Murder of Sophie Lancaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (obviously this is a stand out totally unusual case) But as a parent I find myself worrying about all sorts and one of my main objectives is to ensure none of my children are bullied whilst also making sure none of them are bullies! I was bullied in school nothing major but its not nice even at a slight level.


----------



## Kare

I believe no matter what you do children will find something to bully another child for. If they are "normal" in actions they will find their name or looks or simething. It is just life.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup. Kids are cruel. Bullies will bully regardless of how "normal" a child is. I wasn't ever really included in school, but my brother has always been very popular and gregarious.


----------



## Amalthea

Three days and nothing in here?? Weird....


----------



## Zoo-Man

It has been quiet hasn't it? Maybe everyone's days have been boring & uneventful, like mine :lol2:

Tomorrow we are at Driffield Championship Show, Roxy's first champ show. Eek!


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh exciting!!! I'm sure she'll do wonderfully! :flrt:

Gary and I get to hear our baby for the first time on Monday


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Oooh exciting!!! I'm sure she'll do wonderfully! :flrt:
> 
> Gary and I get to hear our baby for the first time on Monday


Yes, Im sure she'll do us proud.

Oooo, bet you can't wait :no1:


----------



## Shell195

I keep looking in but nothing:gasp:
Ive not had much to write about as Im sure you are all sick of hearing about Zak:lol2:


----------



## cloggers

I've been back at college a week and practically snowed under already so nothing to report here :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've done nothing very exciting for the best part of the week, so like I said in an earlier thread I've been living vicariously, but nobody else seems to have done anything either!

Today I've been out at the local garden centre with Calleigh and the ratty chappies again, making money for the Sanctuary.

Colin good luck for tomorrow - I hope Roxy does you proud. :2thumb:

Jen, very exciting news!! :jump:

Shell, surely you're still busy enough to have some news! :crazy:

And Chloe - sorry to hear your snowed under already! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've done nothing very exciting for the best part of the week, so like I said in an earlier thread I've been living vicariously, but nobody else seems to have done anything either!
> 
> Today I've been out at the local garden centre with Calleigh and the ratty chappies again, making money for the Sanctuary.
> 
> Colin good luck for tomorrow - I hope Roxy does you proud. :2thumb:
> 
> Jen, very exciting news!! :jump:
> 
> Shell, surely you're still busy enough to have some news! :crazy:
> 
> And Chloe - sorry to hear your snowed under already! :sad:


 
One bit of news...........we are in talks with a local badger group about the possibility of them joining us as at the minute all their sick/injured badgers get transported to Secret World for recovery. I am just a bit excited about this:jump:


----------



## feorag

That's a long way to transport sick/injured badgers! I hope you can help them with this!


----------



## Esarosa

Jen I was wondering if you wanted our Doppler to hear the heart beat at home? I know some don't like them as it can make them neurotic but I found it so reassuring, I used to time the beats to work out bpm to make sure everything was ok, was great hearing movements too. It's not an expensive one, just an angel sounds one butit's fantastic and yours if you want it.


----------



## Amalthea

Katie, that is so nice of you!!! I have been saying I feel like nobody at the hospitals are doing anything to reassure us. I thought we would be getting more scans and opportunities to hear our little one, cuz the stress that is building the closer we get to 18 weeks can't be good for the baby... I really appreciate that!


----------



## Esarosa

Just pm the address hun and I'll try to get it sent at the start of next week providing madam cooperates( she's all snuffly atm).


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, hanks hun, Im sure Roxy will do her best tomorrow. 

Aww katie, how nice of you x

BEMA have now finished the first edition of The Genet, BEMA's publication. Here is the online version http://www.bemaonline.org/files/The_Genet_1_.pdf


----------



## feorag

That looks pretty good colin. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That looks pretty good colin. :2thumb:


Thanks Eileen, the whole team has done a great job, with lots of stuff going on & still ongoing, but we are all chuffed with the work so far. :2thumb:


----------



## LolaBunny

Can I join?  

Got a kitty today  
I'm in love already haha.


----------



## ami_j

PrincessYoshi said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Got a kitty today
> I'm in love already haha.


Not without pics you cant :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LolaBunny

He hardly stays still long enough... 
Haha. 
Charlie 


















My little ball of fluffyness


----------



## LolaBunny

Got a better one


----------



## ami_j

PrincessYoshi said:


> Got a better one
> 
> image


He's so cute :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw bless him! :flrt: A little ginner minger! :roll2:

Quiet on here today, what's everyone been up to??

I found a Savic Royal Suite, brand new, but with a bit of rusting and probably bolts and stuff missing on ebay today, but by the time we worked out where we could put it cos it's slightly wider, but a lot taller than my Tom Rat, I just missed the auction! :sad: It went for just over £100! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

gutted Eileen! you should join the rat forum, always explorers for sale on there


----------



## Amalthea

Been feeling sorry for myself with a bad headache all day... I didn't sleep well last night (again). I think it's cuz I'm getting nervous about the midwife appointment tomorrow. 

Because the critter room will be getting turned into the nursery, the pinny gigs are going to live with a friend of mine over winter (and coming back home in the spring), so I'm gonna have their cage up for sale soon. They'll be moving outdoors once the weather picks back up again.

What a cute little kitten!!! :flrt:

Did I tell you guys that my friend has sent her bengal girlie off to be bred (VERY good pedigree on both sides)? We are gonna be having one of those kittens when they arrive :flrt:


----------



## LolaBunny

Thank you  
I luffs him


----------



## feorag

I should check up on the rat forums in case a good second hand one comes along Jaime, but I spend so much time on here, I'd get nowt done if I was on other forums as well! :gasp:

You need to chill a bit Jen - easier said than done I know!


----------



## Amalthea

I know... It's just getting so close.


----------



## feorag

Understandable, Jen. You'll be happier once you can get past the stage that you lost Braedon, but like I said you need to practice remaining calm, so you don't stress yourself too much.


----------



## Amalthea

I do try. Whenever I'm home, I'm almost always petting Louis. That helps.


----------



## feorag

Yes, nothing like a laid back cat on your lap to soothe you. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

He's good like that


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well today at the show, we didn't do so well. We weren't placed. It was a strong class of 8. Roxy showed well, & did us proud.


----------



## feorag

That's a shame Colin, but you know what you were up against and if you say it was a strong class, then it would have been. It's all good practice for Roxy though cos she's still young and has time to do well.


----------



## Amalthea

There's always next time


----------



## Zoo-Man

Some pics from today

Roxy with me, & her sister Vera with Clark


----------



## Shell195

Jen you need to de stress, easier said than done I know, hopefully once you have seen the midwife you will feel much better x

Col, Roxie is only a baby yet so plenty of time for her to strut her stuff and you still brought the best dog home:2thumb:

Cute ginger kitten, I love gingers:flrt:

Eileen if I get measurements will you knit a chi jumper for little Rio please  I think Sophie will want a baby blue one for him, shes taking him to a caravan in Wales next month so hes going to get a bit chilly when her and Martin walk him on the beach! Hes such a sweet little dog as long as he knows you:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I think Roxy shows herself really well... Although, I know nothing about dog shows *lol*


----------



## LolaBunny

Is it normal for kittys to be really vocal? Meowing all the time, not that I'm bothered about it, just wanna make sure he's okay! 

My litle boy has taken to making meowing noises... Haha. 

I had young kittens growing up, and never heard them meow, 
Is it a settle in thing? Scared? Lonely?


----------



## Amalthea

Apparently, there's a new policy where you don't get to listen to the baby until your 25 week appointment. I burst into tears saying I thought we'd get a bit of reassurance today (after already telling her that I am getting nervous and not sleeping), so she let me hear. The heartbeat is nice and strong


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen if I get measurements will you knit a chi jumper for little Rio please  I think Sophie will want a baby blue one for him, shes taking him to a caravan in Wales next month so hes going to get a bit chilly when her and Martin walk him on the beach! Hes such a sweet little dog as long as he knows you:lol2:


Yes, no problem - I'm busy knitting a whippet one at the minute, but should be able to put together a little one by next month, although you do know next month starts next week. :gasp:



PrincessYoshi said:


> Is it normal for kittys to be really vocal? Meowing all the time, not that I'm bothered about it, just wanna make sure he's okay!


some cats are more vocal than others - he may be missing his siblings, especially if he's under 11-12 weeks, because they are still reliant on their siblings any younger than that



Amalthea said:


> Apparently, there's a new policy where you don't get to listen to the baby until your 25 week appointment. I burst into tears saying I thought we'd get a bit of reassurance today (after already telling her that I am getting nervous and not sleeping), so she let me hear. The heartbeat is nice and strong


I'm so pleased they realised just how important that was for you and let you listen. I'm sure now you feel much happier and more confident and more importantly, more relaxed, all of which can only be good for all three of you! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

She said they've changed things so If they do listen and can't find the HB, they don't send you for a scan until 25 weeks. It's a bloody joke!! We wouldn't have known anything was wrong with Braedon if it wasn't for the midwife saying "while your here, let's have a listen" when I went in to ask about my hip pain. And then after a good Hal hour of trying to find him, she sent us for an emergency scan. 

I do feel better now, though. Hoping for sleep tonight.


----------



## feorag

What an odd thing to do??? :crazy: I know not finding a heartbeat doesn't necessarily mean it isn't there, but in your case it wasn't and if they hadn't have checked then you would have gone on thinking your baby was alive until one day you got up and found yourself miscarrying.

That's sounds awful!!


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly. And you'd think they would do whatever they could to reassure prospective parents.


----------



## feorag

You would indeed think so. When Elise had the ectopic pregnancy, she didn't actually know she was pregnant, she just started to get terrible pains. She went to hospital, they ran tests and told her that she was pregnant, but it was ectopic and the baby was dead, so she would have to go home until she eventually miscarried it!

She was in a terrible state and I thought it was unbelievable.:bash: Emma had the same happen to her until she got up to about miscarriage number 9 and then the hospitals would give her a d & c and take it away, but previous to that she had to wait to lose the baby naturally.


----------



## Amalthea

That's disgusting!! At least with Braedon, I was induced and only really had to wait a couple days. I dunno if it was due to how far along we were, though. A bit of compassion goes a long way.


----------



## punky_jen

Hiya everyone, how are you today?

Quick snap of Bo'Lin being a sod haha, my poor nets are all ruined now..


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That's disgusting!! At least with Braedon, I was induced and only really had to wait a couple days. I dunno if it was due to how far along we were, though. A bit of compassion goes a long way.


It does indeed. I think you were further on though, but I don't see what difference it makes to be honest. You're carrying your child and you're told it's dead, basically go home and wait until you lose it - that was how Elise felt.



punky_jen said:


> Hiya everyone, how are you today?
> 
> Quick snap of Bo'Lin being a sod haha, my poor nets are all ruined now..
> 
> image


:lol2: I believe I did warn you about Siamese/Orientals and their penchant for climbing curtains! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Charlibob

My lil furbaby is all grown up now (well size wise not mentally lol) Really don't know how they are both gunna react when baby arrives soon :gasp:

























Still obsessed with water as well, hes gunna fall in the bath one day :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

I know I broke down into hysterics when we were sent home after being told he was gone when I got in the bath. I went to pull my knees up to my chest (I've always found that position comforting... I guess it's like an upright fetal position) and I couldn't cuz he was still there. My bump wouldn't let me get my knees far enough up to be sufficient.


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> It does indeed. I think you were further on though, but I don't see what difference it makes to be honest. You're carrying your child and you're told it's dead, basically go home and wait until you lose it - that was how Elise felt.
> 
> :lol2: I believe I did warn you about Siamese/Orientals and their penchant for climbing curtains! :roll2: PMSL!!


Hhahaha it's ok im used to it with Izzy, she goes up one side of the curtains, and Bo goes up the other side, they play between the curtains. I dont mind them going up the curtains so much, it's the nets, they just get distroyed, think im going to need the squirt bottle on the case


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> My lil furbaby is all grown up now (well size wise not mentally lol) Really don't know how they are both gunna react when baby arrives soon :gasp:
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Still obsessed with water as well, hes gunna fall in the bath one day :whip:
> image
> image


Did I know you were having a baby? I can't remember being told - congratulations! :2thumb:



punky_jen said:


> Hhahaha it's ok im used to it with Izzy, she goes up one side of the curtains, and Bo goes up the other side, they play between the curtains. I dont mind them going up the curtains so much, it's the nets, they just get distroyed, think im going to need the squirt bottle on the case


Yup - need to get the squirt bottle out!


----------



## Amalthea

I seem to have a pigeon. Will add more later. :roll:


----------



## feorag

Oh no! Not another waif & stray!


----------



## Amalthea

Seems so.... He is all waterlogged and covered in dirt (will be white when he's clean and dry). He walked in to the shop to sit under the heater above the door and seems to want human company. He's not afraid of people at all and quite calm. I shooed him back outside and he sat up against the windows for about an hour. Then a couple little sh*ts called him over (and proof of how "tame" he is, he went) and then yelled and lunged at him to scare him. I told them off. After work, he was gone, but as I was walking off, I found him huddled around the corner, so I picked him up. He's very skinny (you can feel his keel quite sharply)... So I got a box from the shop next door. He and I are sitting in asda waiting for Gary to finish football. Oops.


----------



## cloggers

I've just got off the phone with my best friend. She's engaged! I don't think I've ever screamed that loud in public ever! I was stood at the bus stop and just screamed! We've had everything planned for the past year (we think ahead ) and he's finally asked! I'm so excited! Maid of honour and everything! I had to tell you guys because I'm gunna explode with excitement if I don't tell someone and she doesn't want everyone knowing yet!


----------



## Amalthea

How exciting, Chloe!!! :2thumb:

Here's the little lodger. He's already feeling better after drying out. More wary, which is good. He's only a young one (still has pin feathers scattered about). Just dirty and skinny, bless him.


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> I've just got off the phone with my best friend. She's engaged! I don't think I've ever screamed that loud in public ever! I was stood at the bus stop and just screamed! We've had everything planned for the past year (we think ahead ) and he's finally asked! I'm so excited! Maid of honour and everything! I had to tell you guys because I'm gunna explode with excitement if I don't tell someone and she doesn't want everyone knowing yet!


You do know that that means you'll have to wear a dress don't you! :gasp:



Amalthea said:


> Here's the little lodger. He's already feeling better after drying out. More wary, which is good. He's only a young one (still has pin feathers scattered about). Just dirty and skinny, bless him.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aw bless him, poor thing - he obviously recognised the soft touch in you! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I can't help it *lol* I don't think he would have done well if he stayed out and soggy.


----------



## feorag

Totaly agree - I couldn't have left him there neither. We found a pigeon on the side of the road once when we were out cycling while on holiday at the Lakes. It was skin and bone, pathetically thin. It was ringed so obviously a racing pigeon. Tthis was not long after Chernobyl and they reckoned a lot of racing pigeons' homing instincts had been 'knocked out' by the radiation in the air.


So we carried it back to our holiday cottage, fed it, brough it back home to Cramlington and took it to some pigeon fanciers to find out whose it was. They said they would keep it and feed it up and contact the owner through the racing fraternity.


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww bless!! 

I don't think guy will be here long. Just needs a bit of food and time to get his waterproofing back.


----------



## feorag

Yes, I'd tend to agree with you. Once a bird gets waterlogged it really is in trouble. A warm bed for a couple of nights and some decent food and he'll likely be ready for the off.

Blue Peter badge for you!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Ha! Go me!!


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> Did I know you were having a baby? I can't remember being told - congratulations! :2thumb:


Thanks, don't think I mentioned him in here just in the pregnancy chat! Not long until his arrival now :jump:


----------



## feorag

My goodness :gasp: I've just looked at your ticker - 13 days!!! :gasp: My first child arrived a week early!!

For obvious reasons I don't go into pregnancy chat, so I don't find out these things, so do let us know the results! :2thumb:


----------



## Charlibob

Yeah counting down the days now! A week early would be good, time is going very slowly now everything is ready and waiting for him.


----------



## Amalthea

How exciting!!! Let us know when he arrives


----------



## feorag

Yes, the last month can drag a bit - I was pleased Iain came a week early - Elise on the other hand was 4 days later and that was worse!


----------



## Charlibob

I'm on maternity leave so it feels like I'm just sat around waiting for him all day every day. At one point they thought I might be being induced at 38 weeks as I have obstetric cholestasis but now my levels have gone down they're just leaving him to come in his own time.


----------



## feorag

When I was expecting Iain, I didn't have time to sit around once I left work as we'd just moved into a 4 bedroom old Victorian house 2 months before he was due, which had been split into flats and badly neglected and needed loads of decorating and work to do on it. 

So I was painting and papering and actually the night before Iain was born, John decided he was going to knock a hole in the wall between the living and dining rooms, so I sat amidst the ever increasing dust from crumbling lime plaster thinking "These pains in my back feel just like they described labour pains to be and they're coming every 5 minutes, but no-one said I would get them in my back, so am I in labour or not?" :lol2:

I came home 4 days later (in March) to a freezing house (no central heating) and a huge hole in the living room wall with a bit of plastic sheeting to try and keep the heat in the living room! :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

Charlibob said:


> I'm on maternity leave so it feels like I'm just sat around waiting for him all day every day. At one point they thought I might be being induced at 38 weeks as I have obstetric cholestasis but now my levels have gone down they're just leaving him to come in his own time.


 Still excited to hear his name!


----------



## feorag

So you've chosen a name, but not told anyone yet??? :lol2:

In my day you didn't have scans and there was no way of knowing the sex of your baby, but from the moment I knew I was pregnant I was convinced it would be a boy (cos that's what I wanted :lol and it was Iain, so he was referred to as Iain from the beginning - it caused a lot of problems at work cos our boss was called Iain too! :lol2:

Don't know what I'd have done it he'd turned out to be a girl! :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

Called her Iain :lol:


----------



## Charlibob

I spend my days laying in bed or the bath so I don't think it helps time go any quicker! Its the only places I'm comfy now though, my job ruined my back! I don't think Mark would cope with the disorder of decorating, hes nesting like a pregnant woman :lol2: Hes adamant the house has be spotless at all times just in case he arrives :roll:

Yeah he has a name, we are 99% sure its gunna stay the same when he arrives, I hope it suits him as we both love it. We haven't told anyone cus earlier on when we were trying to decide everyone had an opinion on what we liked, some people were just rude so now we've picked it were keeping it secret. My mum nags me everyday to tell her, think I've scared her by telling her I've never heard it before or met anyone with the name so she thinks its gunna be ridiculous. His middle name will be Antony as thats Marks middle name, Marks dads name and my dads middle name.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Called her Iain :lol:


:lol2:

I did have the name Elise in my mind, but only thought about it about a week before Iain was born - just in case! :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

God this weather! :devil:

Just over a week to go til baby Chihuahuas arrive! Both me & Clark have booked next week off work, as not only will we be playing midives, its also Clark's birthday on the 4th October.


----------



## feorag

A birthday to look forward to then???


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> A birthday to look forward to then???


Oh yes! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Just made this today - a guinea pig size snuggle cup.


----------



## Amalthea

Cute!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow Eileen, thats great! Could also be a Chihuahua bed! :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

2 more nights to go of 10 in a row on.  

Not long till the pups now coln! 

Eileen that's a very nice bed, I wish Yuri wouldn't pee beds I'm still not ready to try him with another he peed his last in July. 

Waiting on a phone call tbis arvo about adelaide!! how am i meant to sleep lmao.


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> You do know that that means you'll have to wear a dress don't you! :gasp:


yeah I was thinking this! but they're both a little weird, so they're having a pirate themed wedding! 
I'm so excited!


----------



## feorag

Thanks guys, it could indeed be a chi bed, cos I could make it bigger or smaller to suit any animal. 'Cept I haven't got the room to make a Yuri size one Davie :lol2:

Good luck with the phone call this afternoon! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Just tried bathing the pigeon, cuz he just wasn't getting clean and whatever is all over him stopping his feathers from waterproofing just won't come off. I tried gentle baby shampoo, that didn't work... And I remember seeing washing up liquid being used for oil, but that didn't work, either. He's currently asleep in the towel... Any ideas??


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Just tried bathing the pigeon, cuz he just wasn't getting clean and whatever is all over him stopping his feathers from waterproofing just won't come off. I tried gentle baby shampoo, that didn't work... And I remember seeing washing up liquid being used for oil, but that didn't work, either. He's currently asleep in the towel... Any ideas??


 
Have a look on here, not sure if it will help but worth a look
Pigeon covered in oil... or something. How to clean? - Pigeon-Talk


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Shell!!  I'll have a looksee...


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> yeah I was thinking this! but they're both a little weird, so they're having a pirate themed wedding!
> I'm so excited!


So you're gonna look like Geena Davis in "Cutthroat Island" :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Just tried bathing the pigeon, cuz he just wasn't getting clean and whatever is all over him stopping his feathers from waterproofing just won't come off. I tried gentle baby shampoo, that didn't work... And I remember seeing washing up liquid being used for oil, but that didn't work, either. He's currently asleep in the towel... Any ideas??


Did you use Fairy Liquid. That's the washing up liquid of choice for seabirds that are oiled up after oil spills.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup, that's what I used. But most of it is on his head... Difficult to lather...


----------



## feorag

Ah! I see, very difficult to clean that area! Did the rest of him clean up with the Fairy Liquid??


----------



## Amalthea

A bit. He's still dingy looking, though. Got the majority off his beak, as well.


----------



## feorag

That's good! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Baby steps, I guess...


----------



## feorag

Yes indeedy!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

evenin all. 
dont know why i wanna share this with you but we have 2 kittens, one is ginger and white, and he has a ginger nut and a white one, almost makes me not wanna chop um off :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, but you will won't you!!! Where are the piccies???


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well I'm sleeping on the sofa tonight. Indy is getting very fidgetty, her tummy is moving a lot, & her temperature has dropped. :2thumb:


----------



## Kare

Any mini chis yet?



feorag said:


> Ah! I see, very difficult to clean that area! Did the rest of him clean up with the Fairy Liquid??


That is ironic ith the ethics of Procter and Gamble when it comes to their massive use of animal testing you would pretty much have taken one animals life to save another if you were to use Fairy. I can't imagine many informed animal campaigners on an oil covered beach being happy to have to use Fairy, no one should be using fairy!


----------



## feorag

Sadly though it does work and whenever there's an oil spill, P&G send out pallets of the stuff to help workers to clean up the seabirds, so it's a difficult ethical situation.


----------



## Zoo-Man

No mini Chis yet. Indy slept through the night, which is more than I can say I did! This morning, she is lively & happy, though her temperature is still 37.1 degrees. Lolly's is even lowe, so tonight could be the night for births.


----------



## Amalthea

Would be lovely for them both to deliver together :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> No mini Chis yet. Indy slept through the night, which is more than I can say I did! This morning, she is lively & happy, though her temperature is still 37.1 degrees. Lolly's is even lowe, so tonight could be the night for births.


Sounds like they very well might whelp together or in immediate succession. Fingers crossed for you Colin! It's so exciting :jump:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well both bitche's temperatures are starting to rise again now. Tonight could be the night.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Eeeeeeekkkkkk! :jump:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tonight is NOT the night! Both girls have had their tea, acting normally & no signs of impending pups.


----------



## Kare

For people who were talking the other month about Once Upon a Time series the new series starts in America tomorrow night (well Monday am our time I guess) i can't wait to watch in on Project Free TV :: Once Upon a Time


----------



## feorag

Thanks Kare, but I'll probably wait until it comes over here - it won't be long judging by the last series.

Colin, tell them girls to get on with it! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

Check out this kitten that one of the fosterers that works with my Mom is handrearing!!!!

ETA... That didn't work... So screen shot it is... (obviously, the eyes aren't white)


----------



## sammy1969

Now that is one cute little kitten so sweet and adorable.

SPent the day at Marwell Zoo got there for around midday and at 5pm when it closed we still had a quarter of it still to see. So in the new year we are going back again and going round in the opposite direction so we can see what we missed this time lol. Having said that we did see all my favourite endangered species including the Amur leopard and tiger. My mate Michelle got a lovely series of pics of the amur leopard rolling over and yawning and loads of the meerkats who have always been a favourite too. Also got some lovely ones of the sand cats and snow leopards and a couple of the pigmy hippo. Sat and had a picnic there whilst then Michelle's kids went and played in one of the numerous adventure playgrounds they have dotted throughout. the sun shone the whole day which was also nice but the temperature wasnt high enough to make it uncomfortable at all. 

AS for Dante still no real change and still in dark where what is wrong with him is concerned. He does seem a bit brighter in himself but still no interest in going out which does worry me but his appetite is still not right but i think he is staying at an even weight which is half what it was last november.Jsut hoping tuesday i get better news than i did last time.


----------



## LolaBunny

Charlie has settled in perfectly. 










Andd...

This kinda happened... 






















Went back to the person I had Charlie from, and, had another kitten, from a different litter 

She's only just started coming outta her shell


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Check out this kitten that one of the fosterers that works with my Mom is handrearing!!!!
> 
> ETA... That didn't work... So screen shot it is... (obviously, the eyes aren't white)
> 
> image


that's a cutie! Does she know if there's colourpoint behind or is it going to stay a white kitten??



PrincessYoshi said:


> Charlie has settled in perfectly.
> 
> image
> 
> Andd...
> 
> This kinda happened...
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Went back to the person I had Charlie from, and, had another kitten, from a different litter
> 
> She's only just started coming outta her shell


That's kinda a strange accident! :whistling2: Two very pretty kittens, but they look so young and dare I ask how many litters did she have?? :roll:

*COLIN!!!!* Any news yet??? :whip:


----------



## Charlibob

My lil man, Keelan Antony Hanson, arrived at 5:03am yesterday, weighing 7lb 8oz. He was born at 38+5, everything went perfectly and I was home by lunch time


----------



## feorag

So he was just about a week early! :2thumb:

Many, many congratulations - he's gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Charlibob

feorag said:


> So he was just about a week early! :2thumb:
> 
> Many, many congratulations - he's gorgeous! :flrt:


Thanks  

Yeah 9 days early, I was admitted with a bad uti on Thursday night and my waters broke Friday morning, then had a long wait waiting for contractions to start! But once they did he was here very quickly.


----------



## feorag

And obviously without too many problems, given the fact that you went home the same day! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

No idea what the genetics are on this kitten. But at the moment, it is pure white with red eyes. Apparently, red eyes is relatively common in Siamese? So it could end up pointed. Who knows. 

Huge congratulations, Charlie!!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I've never seen a red eyed Siamese kitten before, so I wouldn't say they are 'common', although blue eyes always reflect red in flash photography, but if the eyes are red in 'person' rather than in photographs, I've never heard of it?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup. They're red in person, too. Will prolly be able to tell more in a couple weeks.


----------



## feorag

It'll be interesting to find that out! :2thumb:


----------



## LolaBunny

feorag said:


> that's a cutie! Does she know if there's colourpoint behind or is it going to stay a white kitten??
> 
> That's kinda a strange accident! :whistling2: Two very pretty kittens, but they look so young and dare I ask how many litters did she have?? :roll:
> 
> *COLIN!!!!* Any news yet??? :whip:


My 2 kittys are both 12, the woman whom I got them off had 4 female adults

So, my two, arnt like related, but both the litters grew up together of that made any sence lol 



Oh my gosh!! 
What a little stunner Charlibob!! 

Congrats to you and your family  

Xxx


----------



## feorag

PrincessYoshi said:


> So, my two, arnt like related, but both the litters grew up together of that made any sence lol


I didn't expect them to be related, but I'm curious about the 'breeder' - does she have her own stud cat then, or does she just allow her queens to go out and be mated by any tom (dick & harry :lol


----------



## ami_j

Dex is two today:lol2: where has that gone!


----------



## Esarosa

Gosh jai that's gone quickly!

Huge congratulations Charli, he is beautiful and I love his name!


----------



## ami_j

Esarosa said:


> Gosh jai that's gone quickly!
> 
> Huge congratulations Charli, he is beautiful and I love his name!


Hasn't it :gasp:


Congrats Charlie, He is lovely :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yup! That sure went quick! Although having said that Barry and I had a dispute the other day over Skye's age, cos I said he was coming up 3 and Barry said he was coming up 4 and by gum, Barry was right! :gasp: I just couldn't believe we've had him for 3 years! :gasp:

BTW this is my latest 'design' I tried making corner hammocks, but they lay so flat and the rats didn't seem comfortable on them, like they were sliding out, so I made this 'bucket' corner hammock on Friday and put it in their cage when I cleaned it out yesterday, I think it's going to be popular, so I shall be adding that to my list of beds/hammocks etc for sale.










Archie discovers it first.










And then along comes Kenzie


----------



## LolaBunny

feorag said:


> that's a cutie! Does she know if there's colourpoint behind or is it going to stay a white kitten??
> 
> That's kinda a strange accident! :whistling2: Two very pretty kittens, but they look so young and dare I ask how many litters did she have?? :roll:
> 
> *COLIN!!!!* Any news yet??? :whip:





feorag said:


> I didn't expect them to be related, but I'm curious about the 'breeder' - does she have her own stud cat then, or does she just allow her queens to go out and be mated by any tom (dick & harry :lol


Nope, they are all indoor cats  she has a totally of 9 adult cats lol. 
And some pretty funky hairless ones lol. 

Got to see mum and dad  

The kittens also were wormed, deflea'd, ect, and came with an info packet, cuddly toy, a small bag of the food she was feeding them. 

First time buying kittens, brought loads of snakes before lol 

Saw adverts for free kittens, ones that were very cheap, but, went for ones that came with information ect, hope I've done the right thing lol


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen that hammock looks fab


----------



## feorag

PrincessYoshi said:


> Nope, they are all indoor cats  she has a totally of 9 adult cats lol.
> And some pretty funky hairless ones lol.


She keeps her entire male indoors! :gasp:



Esarosa said:


> Eileen that hammock looks fab


Thank you, Katie. I'm quite pleased with it. The problem I had with the flat hammock across a corner was that the long edge that stretched across used to dip in the middle when they lay on it and I worried about them sliding out. So i started to think about how I could make it like a pouch, so they wouldn't slide out, but have it open like a hammock and I'm quite pleased with how this one worked out, so I shall be making more of those as well.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Charlibob, congratulations, what a cutie! :flrt: Your lovely baby shares his birthday with 2 other cuties.....

*EILEEN* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/898030-chihuahua-pups.html :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Excellent news! 2 pups is lovey for a maiden queen and they look a good weight! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Excellent news! 2 pups is lovey for a maiden *queen *and they look a good weight! :2thumb:


Cats on the brain :lol2: Does seem a bit harsh though that female cats get the title Queen while poor old female dogs get called bitches :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Cats on the brain :lol2: Does seem a bit harsh though that female cats get the title Queen while poor old female dogs get called bitches :lol2:


Ooops!!! :blush:

However, I agree with you, queens is a much nicer term than bitches! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Only cuz we use "bitch" as slander


----------



## Charlibob

Thanks all :flrt:
Hes such a good lil boy, well for now anyway :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Charlibob said:


> My lil man, Keelan Antony Hanson, arrived at 5:03am yesterday, weighing 7lb 8oz. He was born at 38+5, everything went perfectly and I was home by lunch time
> 
> image
> image
> image


Congratulations hes gorgeous:flrt:



feorag said:


> I've never seen a red eyed Siamese kitten before, so I wouldn't say they are 'common', although blue eyes always reflect red in flash photography, but if the eyes are red in 'person' rather than in photographs, I've never heard of it?


 
I wonder if its an albino then, Ive never heard of a pink eyed Siamese either


ami_j said:


> Dex is two today:lol2: where has that gone!


Belated birthday wishes to Dexter I cant believe how fast that has gone:gasp:



feorag said:


> Yup! That sure went quick! Although having said that Barry and I had a dispute the other day over Skye's age, cos I said he was coming up 3 and Barry said he was coming up 4 and by gum, Barry was right! :gasp: I just couldn't believe we've had him for 3 years! :gasp:
> 
> BTW this is my latest 'design' I tried making corner hammocks, but they lay so flat and the rats didn't seem comfortable on them, like they were sliding out, so I made this 'bucket' corner hammock on Friday and put it in their cage when I cleaned it out yesterday, I think it's going to be popular, so I shall be adding that to my list of beds/hammocks etc for sale.
> 
> image
> 
> Archie discovers it first.
> 
> image
> 
> And then along comes Kenzie
> 
> image


Great hammock:no1:



PrincessYoshi said:


> Nope, they are all indoor cats  she has a totally of 9 adult cats lol.
> And some pretty funky hairless ones lol.
> 
> Got to see mum and dad
> 
> The kittens also were wormed, deflea'd, ect, and came with an info packet, cuddly toy, a small bag of the food she was feeding them.
> 
> First time buying kittens, brought loads of snakes before lol
> 
> Saw adverts for free kittens, ones that were very cheap, but, went for ones that came with information ect, hope I've done the right thing lol


How does she stop them interbreeding?



feorag said:


> Excellent news! 2 pups is lovey for a maiden queen and they look a good weight! :2thumb:


 :rotfl:


----------



## Amalthea

We are thinking albino... Gotta wait and see if any points develop.


----------



## feorag

That's the only conclusion I could come to! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I am so curious about this kitten. I want him/her something rotten :lol:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I am so curious about this kitten. I want him/her something rotten :lol:


How much would importing be? :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I am so curious about this kitten. I want him/her something rotten :lol:


:lol2: What are you like! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I know... So bad :lol: No idea on how much he/she'd cost to bring over *lol* Aint gonna happen... One of Mom's friends is VERY seriously considering adopting him/her.


----------



## *H*

Look what I've taught Onion to do! 

DSCF0841 - YouTube


----------



## feorag

How cute is that! :flrt: I love the little prrrrrttty noises he makes.

I remember I used to teach Pasht, my first cat tricks, every night when we went to bed, we'd have a training session on the bed.


----------



## Amalthea

So cute!! :flrt:

I had a cat at home that I taught tricks to. He had quite a little repertoire  and all three of our puds here touch noses to your index finger when ya point at them.


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> How cute is that! :flrt: I love the little prrrrrttty noises he makes.
> 
> I remember I used to teach Pasht, my first cat tricks, every night when we went to bed, we'd have a training session on the bed.


 He's very vocal at times, twills and 'talks', likes to let you know he's around.



Amalthea said:


> So cute!! :flrt:
> 
> I had a cat at home that I taught tricks to. He had quite a little repertoire  and all three of our puds here touch noses to your index finger when ya point at them.


He does 'kiss' too, which is touch noses with me. I don't think I'd get him to the dogs level of tricks.. but saying that, he'd do anything for cheesy bits :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's what I love about my somali - they chirrup on all day. I love the fact that I always get an answer when I speak to them.


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone hope everyone is ok. 
I have posted about Dante in a sepreate thread as we finally have a diagnosis for him and i am not sure it is such good news but will give him a month on his new meds and if there is still no real change in the way he is acting I will ask them to put him to sleep as it isnt fair on him. THe diagnosis is a heart murmur and cardiomyopathy so now i am on a quest o find out all i can aobut it and what is the best thing to do to help him have a good quality of life.


----------



## feorag

So have they put him on a low salt diet?


----------



## sammy1969

No they havent Eileen infact they havent said to change his diet at all for the time being as his weight is so low, infact when asked questions they seemed to be very vague on everything other than they were going to try him on two new meds along side his frusemide and that they wanted him to gain back a bit more weight efore they did anything else with him. THat is why i said i wanted to find as much info as i could on it and see what i could do to help him myself.


----------



## Amalthea

Thought you guys would like this pic


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Thought you guys would like this pic
> 
> image


Awwww :flrt: bet you can't wait to get your kitten too


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thought you guys would like this pic
> 
> image


You're right I do - 3 beautiful posing pussies you've got there.



ami_j said:


> Awwww :flrt: bet you can't wait to get your kitten too


:naughty: Tut tut Jaime - stop working your ticket! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! Jai!!! We are actually getting a kitten. Waiting for it to be born. The mother is looking likely that she's gonna need another trip to the stud, though. 

Here's Mom.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You're right I do - 3 beautiful posing pussies you've got there.
> 
> :naughty: Tut tut Jaime - stop working your ticket! :lol2:


 


In sure Jen is getting a Bengal kitten though:hmm:Great kitty pic Jen:2thumb:

How beautiful is Onion:flrt: My first cat used to shake paws and lie down when told. Ive got 4 talking cats:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I am, indeed, Shell!  I adore the mother! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great pic Jen! A trio of Tiddles! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I was quite pleased I got them all looking at the camera! Usually either Bindi or Kallie is looking away *lol*


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> You're right I do - 3 beautiful posing pussies you've got there.
> 
> :naughty: Tut tut Jaime - stop working your ticket! :lol2:


I dont need to she is getting a bengal kitty :lol2:


Amalthea said:


> Haha!! Jai!!! We are actually getting a kitten. Waiting for it to be born. The mother is looking likely that she's gonna need another trip to the stud, though.
> 
> Here's Mom.
> 
> image


Thats the kitten i mean  Shes gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Isn't she just? :flrt:


----------



## punky_jen

Awwww lovely kitty pics Jen, your getting a bengal kitten? oh my, so pretty, im still thinking about how im going to stop Bo'Lin and Izzy jumping in the pram when baby comes lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, I am  the mother belongs to a friend of mine and even Gary loves that cat *lol* he hasn't said "yes", but he hasn't said "no", either. And to Steph (the mother's owner) and I, that's a yes. :lol:

I imagine I'll have trouble keeping Lou off the baby when he/she arrives :lol:


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, I am  the mother belongs to a friend of mine and even Gary loves that cat *lol* he hasn't said "yes", but he hasn't said "no", either. And to Steph (the mother's owner) and I, that's a yes. :lol:
> 
> I imagine I'll have trouble keeping Lou off the baby when he/she arrives :lol:


lol these cats are going to be a bloody nightmare with baby stuff lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Kallie will look at the newcomer with disdain, no doubt. Bindi will disappear for a couple days, but will reappear and act as if nothing has changed. Lou will be a pest *lol*


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> Kallie will look at the newcomer with disdain, no doubt. Bindi will disappear for a couple days, but will reappear and act as if nothing has changed. Lou will be a pest *lol*


lol, Mal will ignore baby, or tap him to see if he is real and run away haha, I know Mal will keep his distance. But Izzy and Bo will probably try to sit on him lol. I might have to buy them some more toys, and keep them in the kitchen till I can run around again after the section.


----------



## Amalthea

I think back to Bindi's response to Diesel when we brought him home, and she may poke at the baby when he/she is distracted :lol: Ahhh cats! Who'd live without them? :lol:


----------



## punky_jen

lmao they are so funny, Mal is like that with new things, he will tap them, like he is not sure if he is in a dream or not.


----------



## Amalthea

They definitely keep life entertaining :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

Starting to feel sorry for my iguana. He doesn't get out at all any more due to Yuri being overly interested in him and being overly scared of Yuri. He doesn't co.e out anymore and the stress seems to have put Jim off his food. One of my friends wants him but I want to keep him but know it's not too fair on him after him having roam of full house before.


Dilema


----------



## feorag

Tough one Davie - it's hard to part with a pet you've had for a long time, but sometimes it's best for the pet, only you really know the answer to that???

Jen (Punky) when is your baby due?? None of my cats have ever jumped on a pram when my grandchildren have been here, bearing in mind I had 10 cats when the first one arrived, but I did have kittens which snuggled up to them if they were asleep on the settee, but everyone's situation is different, and I can almost guarantee your Siamese kitten will want to be near the baby, just because of their nature.


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> Tough one Davie - it's hard to part with a pet you've had for a long time, but sometimes it's best for the pet, only you really know the answer to that???
> 
> Jen (Punky) when is your baby due?? None of my cats have ever jumped on a pram when my grandchildren have been here, bearing in mind I had 10 cats when the first one arrived, but I did have kittens which snuggled up to them if they were asleep on the settee, but everyone's situation is different, and I can almost guarantee your Siamese kitten will want to be near the baby, just because of their nature.


Not till April, you cannot bring anything new into the house be it a person or an object without both Bo and Izzy sitting on it, getting into it, and biting it lol. I know the moggy Mal wont bother much.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> Haha!! Jai!!! We are actually getting a kitten. Waiting for it to be born. The mother is looking likely that she's gonna need another trip to the stud, though.
> 
> Here's Mom.
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/03/puje3u5a.jpg


OMG I remember seeing this pic on facebook, mummy cat is a Howl looky likey!!! You are gonna get one sexy kitten out of her lol. Hehehe you are in for some mental mayhem with a bengal kitten in the house :lol2: When is mommy kitteh due to pop? 




Hello again everyone btw!!! Long absence I know but been super busy and admittedly rather lazy :lol2: How is everyone? Did I miss anything super amazing?


----------



## Amalthea

Unfortunately, it's looking likely that Pixie (Mama cat) will have to revisit the stud  I just don't DO patience!!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> Unfortunately, it's looking likely that Pixie (Mama cat) will have to revisit the stud  I just don't DO patience!!!


Oh no! Neither do I, especially when it comes to pets, I just CAN'T wait :lol2: It'll be worth it though once the wee kittehs arrive  On the plus side at least you'll be there for the whole birth through kitten stage, I got Howl as an older (4month) kitten so didn't get to see him from a very young ickle one, god they are so damn cute when they are teeny weeny hand size!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> Not till April, you cannot bring anything new into the house be it a person or an object without both Bo and Izzy sitting on it, getting into it, and biting it lol. I know the moggy Mal wont bother much.


Yeh, that's a Siamese trait!! He will want to be with the baby, just because of the newness of it, but hopefully the novelty will wear off eventually. :roll:

When you say he has a delicate stomach is it the skitters or is he sick a lot? Throwing up is considered to be an art form in siamese - honestly. I've never had a breed that puked as much as a Siamese.



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Hello again everyone btw!!! Long absence I know but been super busy and admittedly rather lazy :lol2: How is everyone? Did I miss anything super amazing?


Hi Becca, been wondering where you were.



Amalthea said:


> Unfortunately, it's looking likely that Pixie (Mama cat) will have to revisit the stud  I just don't DO patience!!!


Got not a lot of choice though, have you?? If she goes back to stud and does get pregnant the resulting kitten will be due to be ready to leave very close to your baby arriving - not such good timing???


----------



## punky_jen

No he has not been sick as yet, but he gets a runny tummy if he even has a bite of the other cats food. He is on Royal Canin kitten food. I found it cheaper on ebay woop.


----------



## catflea

Lots of Kitties!

I've been away for a loooooooooooooong time and so pleased to see this thread still going!

Doubt any of you remember me, or Dave.

This is what he looked like last time I was here...









This is what he looks like these days...


----------



## Amalthea

I know, Eileen


----------



## freekygeeky

punky_jen said:


> No he has not been sick as yet, but he gets a runny tummy if he even has a bite of the other cats food. He is on Royal Canin kitten food. I found it cheaper on ebay woop.


my orentials had studpidly sensitive tummies, BARF sorted that out!


oh and eileen, puking, Tom is AMAZING at it.


----------



## feorag

catflea said:


> Doubt any of you remember me, or Dave.
> 
> This is what he looked like last time I was here...
> image
> 
> This is what he looks like these days...
> 
> image


I remember that scrawny little critter :lol2: He has grown into a handsome lad, hasn't he?



Amalthea said:


> I know, Eileen


It'll be crap timing if she takes this mating. :sad:


----------



## catflea

feorag said:


> I remember that scrawny little critter :lol2: He has grown into a handsome lad, hasn't he?


And doesn't he KNOW it! He's a brawler too he's constantly getting into scrapes with other cats :bash:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

catflea said:


> Lots of Kitties!
> 
> I've been away for a loooooooooooooong time and so pleased to see this thread still going!
> 
> Doubt any of you remember me, or Dave.
> 
> This is what he looked like last time I was here...
> image
> 
> This is what he looks like these days...
> 
> image


Awww so pretty!! He's got so big!! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> OMG I remember seeing this pic on facebook, mummy cat is a Howl looky likey!!! You are gonna get one sexy kitten out of her lol. Hehehe you are in for some mental mayhem with a bengal kitten in the house :lol2: When is mommy kitteh due to pop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again everyone btw!!! Long absence I know but been super busy and admittedly rather lazy :lol2: How is everyone? Did I miss anything super amazing?


Ello  We need more pics of Howl :flrt: and your new wegie, did your somali not work out?


----------



## feorag

what happened about the Somali? I didn't notice the change in your siggie.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> Ello  We need more pics of Howl :flrt: and your new wegie, did your somali not work out?





feorag said:


> what happened about the Somali? I didn't notice the change in your siggie.


Hehe I got some awesome pics of Howl chilling on my knee the other day, will find them when I get home  

Atari was setting off Eric's allergies, we went through a trial of keeping Howl with us and had Atari stay with a family member for a few weeks and his allergy symptoms subsided, so unfortunately it could only have been due to Atari  So he went back to the breeder a while ago, he is being entered in his first show though so hopefully he does well in that, he grew into such a handsome boy! 

The wegie was kind of an unexpected "accidental" addition to the family, Eric has been around wegies for years so we knew he shouldn't react and a friend told me about an older kitten that was still looking for a home and the breeder happened to live only a few miles away so we went "just to look" and well...you get the idea lol. Not sure on the wegies name though, initially called him Strider (LOTR) but not sure if it suits (been toying with either Freyr, Orion or Darwin also)...anyway here's a video of Strider after he discovered one of the valerian toys :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Hehe I got some awesome pics of Howl chilling on my knee the other day, will find them when I get home
> 
> Atari was setting off Eric's allergies, we went through a trial of keeping Howl with us and had Atari stay with a family member for a few weeks and his allergy symptoms subsided, so unfortunately it could only have been due to Atari  So he went back to the breeder a while ago, he is being entered in his first show though so hopefully he does well in that, he grew into such a handsome boy!
> 
> The wegie was kind of an unexpected "accidental" addition to the family, Eric has been around wegies for years so we knew he shouldn't react and a friend told me about an older kitten that was still looking for a home and the breeder happened to live only a few miles away so we went "just to look" and well...you get the idea lol. Not sure on the wegies name though, initially called him Strider (LOTR) but not sure if it suits (been toying with either Freyr, Orion or Darwin also)...anyway here's a video of Strider after he discovered one of the valerian toys :lol2:
> 
> http://s934.photobucket.com/albums/ad187/x_firefly5_x/?action=view&current=MOV_0639.mp4image


Ahhh thats a shame  Strider is gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

ami_j said:


> Ahhh thats a shame  Strider is gorgeous:flrt:


Yeah it's partially why I haven't been on here for a while as I didn't take it too well (Atari was such a sweetie and a mummy's boy!). 

Thank you, Strider is such a lovely boy, very similar in temperament to Howl and absolutely loves his fuss!


----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Yeah it's partially why I haven't been on here for a while as I didn't take it too well (Atari was such a sweetie and a mummy's boy!).
> 
> Thank you, Strider is such a lovely boy, very similar in temperament to Howl and absolutely loves his fuss!


I bet  Must be really hard hun


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Atari was setting off Eric's allergies, we went through a trial of keeping Howl with us and had Atari stay with a family member for a few weeks and his allergy symptoms subsided, so unfortunately it could only have been due to Atari  So he went back to the breeder a while ago, he is being entered in his first show though so hopefully he does well in that, he grew into such a handsome boy!
> 
> The wegie was kind of an unexpected "accidental" addition to the family, Eric has been around wegies for years so we knew he shouldn't react and a friend told me about an older kitten that was still looking for a home and the breeder happened to live only a few miles away so we went "just to look" and well...you get the idea lol. Not sure on the wegies name though, initially called him Strider (LOTR) but not sure if it suits (been toying with either Freyr, Orion or Darwin also)...anyway here's a video of Strider after he discovered one of the valerian toys :lol2:
> 
> [URL="http://i934.photobucket.com/albums/ad187/x_firefly5_x/th_MOV_0639.jpg"]image[/URL]


Well I sincerely hope it works out this time, otherwise I seriously think that you should give up on the idea of having 2 cats and just stick with Howl. Sorry if that's not what you want to hear, but it's how I think.


----------



## Amalthea

Bengals are good for allergy sufferers, anyways.


----------



## feorag

Jen I've been asked to make a bonding pouch for a guinea pig, it's only 8 weeks old, but I've no idea what size it would need to be. As you've had guinea pigs, could you suggest what size it would need to be???


----------



## Amalthea

Go for a similar size as for rats... But gigs get much bigger, so dunno if the owner wants something for the gig as an adult or cozy now as a baby?

Thought you guys might like this:

Our little wriggler letting him/herself be known - YouTube


----------



## feorag

That's awesome!!! :2thumb:

I'm assuming the bonding pouch is just for the pigs to bond with his children in the early stages. He also wants a cuddle cup which is 11" in diameter - he reckons the baby pigs are about 8" long at the minute, so would an 11" be OK for them, or should I make it bigger. Sorry for all the questions, but pigs are one species I've never ever kept or had any personal experience of.


----------



## Amalthea

I was looking at about 12"... That should do for a gig...


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Well I sincerely hope it works out this time, otherwise I seriously think that you should give up on the idea of having 2 cats and just stick with Howl. Sorry if that's not what you want to hear, but it's how I think.


Don't worry, this is a "last chance saloon" as it were. I realise "going through" 4 cats within a year looks incredibly bad on me, but to be fair on my part, Ash and Tibs passed away from congenital defects, Naboo we rehomed as a veterinary lab told us Howl was allergic to him and Eric has never reacted to a cat before so we couldn't predict he would be allergic to Atari, unfortunately we have just had incredibly bad luck. The only reason I've kept trying with a second cat is because Howl can't live on his own- it is hard to explain but we have tried in the past (for a period of months) to have Howl on his own but the only result is that he displayed constant stressed behaviour, eventually refused to eat and had frequent asthma attacks, so it's for Howl's sake I've tried so many times, despite how I feel myself- it's not me I'm doing this for, as much as I love cats, I would be content with just Howl, but sadly that would be at the detriment of his health and well being. I realise it may seem a little strange as cats aren't exactly "pack" animals but Howl really is different and I can never stress this enough. At any rate if it doesn't work out this time then as much as it hurts me, we will have to look at rehoming Howl to a family who already has cats as I can't deal with any shit happening again. But we've taken all necessary precautions and it is looking good so far so fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Amalthea

Another bengal would probably have been your best bet... Cuz like I said, bengals don't tend to cause reactions in cat allergy sufferers.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> Another bengal would probably have been your best bet... Cuz like I said, bengals don't tend to cause reactions in cat allergy sufferers.


We didn't realise Eric had a cat allergy though as he's never reacted to a cat before, only dogs  Besides although many bengals I know don't tend to set off allergy reactions, it isn't a guarantee, even with Siberians which are the only breed who produce less of the allergen FelD1, allergic reactions can still occur so it's really luck of the draw as to whether people have a reaction or not. I would have loved another bengal but at the times we lost or rehomed our cats we struggled to find either any available kittens or older ones within a decent distance and from proper breeders and also finding cats with a suitable temperament and health background was paramount as Howl can't be with cats that are too dominant as he just ends up getting beaten up constantly as he is such a softie :blush: so we had to be really careful with cat choice. We couldn't leave him for long alone without his symptoms starting again hence having to consider other breeds than bengals, luckily he seems to think my nan's dog is a cat so we had her stay with us when Howl was alone which helped a lot and kept him from getting stressed. We just unfortunately couldn't consider a dog ourselves as we both work and wouldn't have time for walking etc etc.

For example after we had to return Atari to his breeder, friends told us about both an older bengal available and the wegie, the bengal however had no background health history and was known to be slightly aggressive with other cats whereas the wegie had full health history, I got to meet right back to his great granny in person and his temperament was superb with other cats, so it was just a matter of making the best choice at the time really and although I love bengals the best choice for him was obviously the wegie in this case.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> Go for a similar size as for rats... But gigs get much bigger, so dunno if the owner wants something for the gig as an adult or cozy now as a baby?
> 
> Thought you guys might like this:
> 
> Our little wriggler letting him/herself be known - YouTube


Wow, that's amazing!! When is the little one due?


----------



## Amalthea

March 17th


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> March 17th


Awww Spring baby!!! Same month as my birthday too! Baby has picked an excellent month to be due :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

You'd be amazed how many people I know born in March!! Both of my parents have March Birthdays...


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

This may seem like a silly question...but do you guys think pets(thinking mainly cats and dogs here) can sense when their owners are pregnant? I know Howl and my nan's dog always seem to be able to tell when I'm ill and they alter their behaviour (they get super cuddly and attentive lol) but I was just wondering if they can sense that sort of thing can they sense for example pregnancy too? I mean you ehar of these dogs that can "smell cancer" and stuff so just got my curiosity going


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> You'd be amazed how many people I know born in March!! Both of my parents have March Birthdays...


Most of my family have august birthdays apart from me which is weird lol


----------



## Amalthea

I think so... Lou really likes sitting on my belly and Diesel doesn't tend to race me up the stairs...


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awww that's so cute (my collie is a bugger for racing people up and down the stairs lol!! The amount of times she's almost bloody had me over...). I always find it amazing what animals can sense, damn sight more intelligent than a lot of people give them credit for!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I was looking at about 12"... That should do for a gig...


Yeh, I thought 11" might not be enough for 2. So I shall have to get out a serving plate, as my template for the 'normal' size one is a dinner plate! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> Another bengal would probably have been your best bet... Cuz like I said, bengals don't tend to cause reactions in cat allergy sufferers.


I did wonder about that, but has he tried to 'de-sensitise'? My friend's husband was highly allergic to her Somalis when they first started going out together. Fortunately, because her dad had severe asthma, they were all outside cats, except when queens had kittens and they came into her bedroom. When Sean went to cat shows, he could only be in the hall for about half an hour and had to leave cos he was struggling to breathe, but over the years he did de-sensitise and now all their cats, apart from the studs, live indoors and he works all day at cat shows without a problem?



Amalthea said:


> March 17th


:gasp: That was the date Iain was due! How spooky! That was John's dad's birthday and my dad's was the 18th, so I was hoping he'd come a day late on my dad's birthday, but instead he came early on nobody's birthday? :lol2:

My mum and dad and John's dad were all born in March, as was both Iain & Elise, Shirley (Iain's wife) Jackie (my brother's wife) and a couple of good friends. John's mum, Barry, Ellie, Mollie, Anyday Anne and another couple of good friends!! So March & April is horrendous for me. Add in mother's day and having 3 mothers didn't used to help either! :roll:

Of course, June/July is a popular holiday period isn't it and we all know what people do on holiday! :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Serenity's_Fall said:


> This may seem like a silly question...but do you guys think pets(thinking mainly cats and dogs here) can sense when their owners are pregnant? I know Howl and my nan's dog always seem to be able to tell when I'm ill and they alter their behaviour (they get super cuddly and attentive lol) but I was just wondering if they can sense that sort of thing can they sense for example pregnancy too? I mean you ehar of these dogs that can "smell cancer" and stuff so just got my curiosity going


 Before I knew I was pregnant Phoenix started hissing and startling at me every now and again which was really out of character as she was ' my' cat and shadow. In contrast Libby who is definitely partners cat became really clingy with me... unheard of up until that point. 

As the pregnancy developed Libby would lie next to my bump when I was on my side and when the baby kicked she's prod back, super cute. Phoenix didn't like alien belly one bit though, so if she was lay on tummy and got kicked she'd bugger off for hours and avoid me like the plague.

Now baby is here Libby is back to being a defiant git and Phoenix is back to being my shadow. Animals are weird!


----------



## Amalthea

My Mom's Birthday is the 7th, so she's hoping the wriggler comes early (which is likely) :roll:

Now you mention it, Katie, Kallie has been really NICE to me lately and she is very much a Daddy's girl... :hmm:


----------



## Postcard

feorag said:


> I did wonder about that, but has he tried to 'de-sensitise'? My friend's husband was highly allergic to her Somalis when they first started going out together. Fortunately, because her dad had severe asthma, they were all outside cats, except when queens had kittens and they came into her bedroom. When Sean went to cat shows, he could only be in the hall for about half an hour and had to leave cos he was struggling to breathe, but over the years he did de-sensitise and now all their cats, apart from the studs, live indoors and he works all day at cat shows without a problem?


For what it's worth, I think this would really be worth trying. I was told this summer I should rehome my rabbits when a doctor came to see me on a house call as I had trouble breathing / sinus infection. I am allergic to them, but there are so many in rescues and because I love them I was determined not to let it defeat me - changing their bedding from hemcore which has citonellol in it (another allergen) and feeding readigrass rather than hay has helped manage it, so in the short term perhaps you could manage them differently until he starts to (hopefully) build immunity? 

I do feel for you - I've had a failed rescue dog adoption despite our best attempts for months but one very successful one (even if she has cost vets bills and puppy pads...) So I do appreciate not everything will work out.


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> My mum and dad and John's dad were all born in March, as was both Iain & Elise, Shirley (Iain's wife) Jackie (my brother's wife) and a couple of good friends. John's mum, Barry, Ellie, Mollie, Anyday Anne and another couple of good friends all have April birthdays!! So March & April is horrendous for me. Add in mother's day and having 3 mothers didn't used to help either! :roll:
> 
> Of course, June/July is a popular holiday period isn't it and we all know what people do on holiday! :whistling2:


Oops, now back at home and have just realised the above typo - it's hard to concentrate when you're trying to chivvy 'deaf' children to get ready to go out!!! :bash:

Barry had never had any allergy troubles when we had dogs, but it was when we got up to about our 5th cat that he started having breathing problems and snoring etc etc. So for years he had to use an inhaler, but now we're down to 2 he doesn't need the inhaler any more! :2thumb:


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> My mum and dad and John's dad were all born in March, as was both Iain & Elise, Shirley (Iain's wife) Jackie (my brother's wife) and a couple of good friends. John's mum, Barry, Ellie, Mollie, Anyday Anne and another couple of good friends!! So March & April is horrendous for me. Add in mother's day and having 3 mothers didn't used to help either! :roll:
> 
> Of course, June/July is a popular holiday period isn't it and we all know what people do on holiday! :whistling2:


No particular month in my family, 2 in Jan, 2 in March, 2 in April, 2 in November and 2 in December and some other randoms dotted around amongst my parents, sisters and nieces/nephews. Strangely though there is a high proportion born on the 4th or the 20th of which ever month they born in. Out of 12 people only my eldest sister (born the 1st) and her youngest son (born the 29th) are not.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Desensitising is a good approach to take for individuals with mild allergies but Eric had a severe allergic reaction, he was with family in HK when Atari arrived, within a few days of him returning to the house he was in hospital so unfortunately in our case desensitising wasn't an option as it was too big a risk to take.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Afternoon everyone!! Feeling rather delicate today, went out with the circus society guys last night and it seems my body can't quite handle "student drinking" anymore lol. Think I might have overdone it just a teeny bit lol
anyone doing anything nice over the weekend? I'm off to the lakes visiting grandparents shortly


----------



## feorag

I've got no plans at all for the weekend and am quite looking forward to that! Barry is supposed to be leaving work today, although he's got a meeting today where they are going to try and persuade him to stay, so he might be out of a job tonight - or he might not. I hope he's out of a job to be honest, but whether he chooses to stay has to be his choice, cos he's got to work there.

I'm worried about my wee Dougal. Last Sunday night I was giving him a cuddle and I went to kiss his belly (as I am wont to do, but hadn't for a while) and there was a huge hole in his groin which looked like a burst abscess. So a trip to the vet, where he said it was hard to tell whether it was an abscess or a tumour, so he would give him Baytril, but if the Baytril didn't clear it in a week, then it would more likely be a tumour! :sad:

He's getting 0.2ml twice a day, but so far the hole is still there and the surrounding tissue is growing, so I'm worried it's going to be a tumour. He's 2½ year old and has now got baldy legs, bless him, but he's still eating well. I think the youngsters are 'feeling their balls' a bit now and often think they are giving him a hard time, so they're booked in to be castrated on Tuesday and, if the lump is bigger and it looks worse, then Dougal is going with them and if the vet confirms it is a tumour, then I think it's time to let him go!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Poor Dougal, hope he's ok Eileen.

We are at the Northern Boston Terrier Club Of England's champ show on Sunday, showing Roxy under Frank Wildman, of the Wildax kennel, the largest Boston Terrier kennel in the country, so we'll see what Roxy does under him.


----------



## Moosey

feorag said:


> I've got no plans at all for the weekend and am quite looking forward to that! Barry is supposed to be leaving work today, although he's got a meeting today where they are going to try and persuade him to stay, so he might be out of a job tonight - or he might not. I hope he's out of a job to be honest, but whether he chooses to stay has to be his choice, cos he's got to work there.
> 
> I'm worried about my wee Dougal. Last Sunday night I was giving him a cuddle and I went to kiss his belly (as I am wont to do, but hadn't for a while) and there was a huge hole in his groin which looked like a burst abscess. So a trip to the vet, where he said it was hard to tell whether it was an abscess or a tumour, so he would give him Baytril, but if the Baytril didn't clear it in a week, then it would more likely be a tumour! :sad:
> 
> He's getting 0.2ml twice a day, but so far the hole is still there and the surrounding tissue is growing, so I'm worried it's going to be a tumour. He's 2½ year old and has now got baldy legs, bless him, but he's still eating well. I think the youngsters are 'feeling their balls' a bit now and often think they are giving him a hard time, so they're booked in to be castrated on Tuesday and, if the lump is bigger and it looks worse, then Dougal is going with them and if the vet confirms it is a tumour, then I think it's time to let him go!


Oh honey I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope it;s not a tumour and that he gets better really soon!

I miss my cat so bad (we sent him to live with my husband's family as for some reason he seems to be a lot happier when he stays there even though our houses and gardens are the same size!). since he got hit by the car 6 months ago he's been so nervous and unhappy round here, as we're near a lot of noise and traffic. My in laws house is in a really quiet little cul-de-sac that backs onto big fields and hills. I miss his little face, but he doesnt bloody miss me! We went to visit and he wouldnt even let me fuss him, the cheeky sh*t!

I really REALLY want to get another cat, but we really can't trust the Rottie with one. I dont think so anyway, there was someones cat in our garden and all she did was run up to it and sniff it? Has anyone else introduced adult dogs/cats before? Any advice?


----------



## Griffon

I introduced my nearly 6 year old Rottie to my first cat last year and I have just gotten my second during the summer. It took a few weeks with my first cat and a couple of days with the second. Just did slow introductions and had great advise off Eileen. 
Bailey had never been near a cat before only the ones that used to jump on our fence in our back. He used to go mad barking and pounding at the fence when he seen them. Have not seen a cat near my back for years now. It can deffo be done.


----------



## Amalthea

Got everything crossed Dougal improves, Eileen :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> We are at the Northern Boston Terrier Club Of England's champ show on Sunday, showing Roxy under Frank Wildman, of the Wildax kennel, the largest Boston Terrier kennel in the country, so we'll see what Roxy does under him.


Ooh, Colin - that'll be a good experience. :2thumb:



Moosey said:


> I really REALLY want to get another cat, but we really can't trust the Rottie with one. I dont think so anyway, there was someones cat in our garden and all she did was run up to it and sniff it? Has anyone else introduced adult dogs/cats before? Any advice?


When we got our first cat our GSD used to chase cats if he saw them outside, but I always felt that was the 'running/chasing' thing. So we brought in our first cat and studied his behaviour. The kitten wasn't having any of it, even though it came from a house full of other cats, GSDs and Mastiffs! It sat on the back of the settee for almost a week when we were at home and we left him in the bedroom when we were out or in bed, but eventually he came down from the settee and investigate the big black hairy dog and everything was fine after that. Every new kitten we had after that, the dog protected from the rest of the household and took on the role of 'Nanny Welsh'. :lol2:

We've also introduced Skye our now GSD, when we got him at 11 months to our 5 cats. That was much tougher, because he has a much higher prey drive than Leo had and he basically scared the sh1t out of them for months, but they're all fine together now.

Thanks for all the kind thoughts for Dougal, he's very quiet, but still eating well and loving the handfed chocolate mousse laced with Baytril that he has in bed every morning and evening - little monkey! He was bruxing like mad last night when I gave him a neck/ear rub in his hammock. :flrt:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Aww sorry to hear Dougal isn't well, hope he recovers soon! Lol at the baytril laced chocolate mousse, bet he's loving that! 

Oooo Colin sounds exciting!! Hope Roxy does well!


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Aww sorry to hear Dougal isn't well, hope he recovers soon! Lol at the baytril laced chocolate mousse, bet he's loving that!


Works every time! :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Works every time! :2thumb:


Hehe I'll have to remember it for the next time I need to medicate a small fluffy :2thumb: Always hate having to give oral meds, I wish they would figure out a way to make them taste less disgusting!


----------



## feorag

Baytril is absolutely foul stuff - tastes like really bad bitter almonds!! 

But they'll happily take it mixed into chocolate mousse! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've got no plans at all for the weekend and am quite looking forward to that! Barry is supposed to be leaving work today, although he's got a meeting today where they are going to try and persuade him to stay, so he might be out of a job tonight - or he might not. I hope he's out of a job to be honest, but whether he chooses to stay has to be his choice, cos he's got to work there.
> 
> I'm worried about my wee Dougal. Last Sunday night I was giving him a cuddle and I went to kiss his belly (as I am wont to do, but hadn't for a while) and there was a huge hole in his groin which looked like a burst abscess. So a trip to the vet, where he said it was hard to tell whether it was an abscess or a tumour, so he would give him Baytril, but if the Baytril didn't clear it in a week, then it would more likely be a tumour! :sad:
> 
> He's getting 0.2ml twice a day, but so far the hole is still there and the surrounding tissue is growing, so I'm worried it's going to be a tumour. He's 2½ year old and has now got baldy legs, bless him, but he's still eating well. I think the youngsters are 'feeling their balls' a bit now and often think they are giving him a hard time, so they're booked in to be castrated on Tuesday and, if the lump is bigger and it looks worse, then Dougal is going with them and if the vet confirms it is a tumour, then I think it's time to let him go!


How is Dougal doing?
I havent felt very sociable lately. Sophies NVQ level 3 Nursery nurse funding came to an abrupt stop 2 weeks ago when the company went bust:bash: She got a phone call yesterday to say they have found another 4 weeks funding which is great news but I do wish they would stop messing with her head as I can see her depression coming back  Her boyfriend has taken her and Rio away for the weekend which has cheered her up a bit. Zak has calmed down a lot and now knows that if he gets told "NO" it just means no and a beating doesnt follow. Hes a real character and we are all so pleased with him(except Elmo as he runs which makes Zak chase him but hes getting better, the rest of the cats dont get a reaction from him) I have a really sore throat at the minute thanks to the rest of the family having bad colds:bash:


----------



## feorag

Not much change really. The hole is still there and the lump is still there and there's a tiny spot of black flesh at one side of the lump, which I seemed to remember happened with an abscess Wee Jeemy had at one stage, which got bigger and then kind of fell off leaving a bigger hole, but he got over it, so I've not given up hope yet.

Sorry to hear about Sophie's funding, that's a bugger to happen in the middle of doing a course! :bash:

Glad to hear that Zak is settling down well. I've missed you being around, but just thought you were spending time doing other things.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Not much change really. The hole is still there and the lump is still there and there's a tiny spot of black flesh at one side of the lump, which I seemed to remember happened with an abscess Wee Jeemy had at one stage, which got bigger and then kind of fell off leaving a bigger hole, but he got over it, so I've not given up hope yet.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Sophie's funding, that's a bugger to happen in the middle of doing a course! :bash:
> 
> Glad to hear that Zak is settling down well.* I've missed you being around, but just thought you were spending time doing other things*.


No just been a grumpy old woman:lol2:

Fingers crossed Dougal gets better soon x


----------



## feorag

That's OK, everyone's allowed to be grumpy once in a while! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Eileen & Becca. Roxy's nails have been ground (is that the plural of grinded?), whockers shaved, & ears cleaned ready for the show.

Shell, sorry to hear that. I hope Sophie gets things sorted with the funding. Great news with Zak settling down into the house & understanding the rules properly. Just shows what patience, love & understanding can do! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Eileen & Becca. Roxy's nails have been ground (is that the plural of grinded?), *whockers* shaved, & ears cleaned ready for the show.
> 
> Shell, sorry to hear that. I hope Sophie gets things sorted with the funding. Great news with Zak settling down into the house & understanding the rules properly. Just shows what patience, love & understanding can do! :2thumb:


hmmm I presume you mean whiskers:whistling2:

Good luck at the show xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> hmmm I presume you mean whiskers:whistling2:
> 
> Good luck at the show xx


 
:lol2: oh dear


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: oh dear


:lol2: I was just about to ask what the hell a whocker was, thought it might have been some breed specific something or other haha :lol2::lol2: Good luck today!!!


Shell, so sorry to hear about the funding being cut, that is terrible and such bad luck! Really hope Sophie manages to find some more funding to finish the course, I'm sure something will turn up, fingers crossed!  Awww good to hear Zak is settled in well and getting the hang of the house rules! Hope you feel better soon, loads of my friends and family seem to have colds at the minute, I've been avoiding everyone like the plague so I don't get ill lol! 

I discovered this morning not to go near the wegie's tummy, was stroking Strider earlier and accidentally went a little too near the tummy...I now have a lovely deep scratch from the base to the tip of my index finger to show for it after he went all teeth and claws lol, won't be giving him belly rubs!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Eileen & Becca. Roxy's nails have been ground (is that the plural of grinded?), whockers shaved, & ears cleaned ready for the show.


Ain't nothing better than having your whockers shaved in my opinion! :whistling2: :roll2:

On a more serious not though, why do they have to have their whiskers off as part of show preparation Colin - I've never heard of that!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Ain't nothing better than having your whockers shaved in my opinion! :whistling2: :roll2:
> 
> On a more serious not though, why do they have to have their whiskers off as part of show preparation Colin - I've never heard of that!


:lol2:

Being a short-faced breed, shaving the whiskers gives the head a cleaner neater appearance. Many brachycephalic breeds have their whiskers shaven for show.

Well Roxy showed very ell, especially on the move, I was really pleased with her performance. There were 6 in her class, & she was placed 4th. I was very annoyed, as the person who got 1st in the class is a 'minion' of the judge, so really they shouldn't have been showing under them. :devil:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! I bet that's a surprise, me being up before 9:00am :gasp: Mind that's only because I'm at the Sanctuary at 9:30 for a school. It was bloody hard to get up though! :sad:

Colin, that's very interesting about the whockers! As they said "you learn a new thing every day". I know in cats, for instance, you have to pluck out all the ear tufts on Persian cats, to give the appearance of smaller ears, but I've never heard of removing whockers on anything.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! I bet that's a surprise, me being up before 9:00am :gasp: Mind that's only because I'm at the Sanctuary at 9:30 for a school. It was bloody hard to get up though! :sad:
> 
> Colin, that's very interesting about the whockers! As they said "you learn a new thing every day". I know in cats, for instance, you have to *pluck* out all the ear tufts on Persian cats, to give the appearance of smaller ears, but I've never heard of removing whockers on anything.


Ouch!


----------



## Kare

I wish I had less whockers they give me back pain


----------



## Amalthea

Pixie (mama to my kitten) is pregnant! She's had a scan and they saw two, but the vet feels three, so she's going back next week for another. They are small, so the vet isn't sure if she's developing properly. Keep everything crossed!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Ooooo exciting!! Fingers crossed that Pixie is carrying some sexy little bengal babba's! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Pixie (mama to my kitten) is pregnant! She's had a scan and they saw two, but the vet feels three, so she's going back next week for another. They are small, so the vet isn't sure if she's developing properly. Keep everything crossed!!


Ooh, very exciting.

Well I said goodbye to my little Dougal today!  The vet was convinced it was a tumour. It had grown rather than receded, it was bleeding a couple of nights ago and another hole appeared and all i could see was yellow necrotic tissue in the hole. I took him up with the 2 youngsters, who were going in to be neutered, so that if the vet wanted to have a closer examination without him wriggling etc, then he could gas all 3 boys together, but if he decided it was a tumour, then he could just let Dougal go - that way he wouldn't have to be left on his own. He looked and said it was definitely a tumour, there was no sign of any granulated tissue of the inside of the hole healing, which there would be if it was an abscess and there was no question it was a tumour, so I just let him go. He was 2½ years old, the flesh was falling off his bones and he was starting to look thin and his coat was starting to look a bit starey. He had had a good life and I preferred to let him go now, than see him fail in a week's time and wish I'd done it today, when he could have company with him to his last minute! :sad:

RIP my little Dougal! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ooh, very exciting.
> 
> Well I said goodbye to my little Dougal today!  The vet was convinced it was a tumour. It had grown rather than receded, it was bleeding a couple of nights ago and another hole appeared and all i could see was yellow necrotic tissue in the hole. I took him up with the 2 youngsters, who were going in to be neutered, so that if the vet wanted to have a closer examination without him wriggling etc, then he could gas all 3 boys together, but if he decided it was a tumour, then he could just let Dougal go - that way he wouldn't have to be left on his own. He looked and said it was definitely a tumour, there was no sign of any granulated tissue of the inside of the hole healing, which there would be if it was an abscess and there was no question it was a tumour, so I just let him go. He was 2½ years old, the flesh was falling off his bones and he was starting to look thin and his coat was starting to look a bit starey. He had had a good life and I preferred to let him go now, than see him fail in a week's time and wish I'd done it today, when he could have company with him to his last minute! :sad:
> 
> RIP my little Dougal! :flrt:


RIP Dougal


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Ooh, very exciting.
> 
> Well I said goodbye to my little Dougal today!  The vet was convinced it was a tumour. It had grown rather than receded, it was bleeding a couple of nights ago and another hole appeared and all i could see was yellow necrotic tissue in the hole. I took him up with the 2 youngsters, who were going in to be neutered, so that if the vet wanted to have a closer examination without him wriggling etc, then he could gas all 3 boys together, but if he decided it was a tumour, then he could just let Dougal go - that way he wouldn't have to be left on his own. He looked and said it was definitely a tumour, there was no sign of any granulated tissue of the inside of the hole healing, which there would be if it was an abscess and there was no question it was a tumour, so I just let him go. He was 2½ years old, the flesh was falling off his bones and he was starting to look thin and his coat was starting to look a bit starey. He had had a good life and I preferred to let him go now, than see him fail in a week's time and wish I'd done it today, when he could have company with him to his last minute! :sad:
> 
> RIP my little Dougal! :flrt:


RIP Dougal :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

Thank you girls. I know I did the right thing and I was greatly comforted by knowing that I didn't have to leave him alone and he had his 'brothers' to keep him company to the end.


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so sorry, Eileen  but what a nice way to go, just falling asleep with his brothers.


----------



## feorag

That was exactly what I thought and that was why I decided now was the time, even though he may have had another few weeks to go.

I still feel guilty about having to leave poor Angus behind - so it seemed right that he went with his brothers and just didn't wake up.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh, very exciting.
> 
> Well I said goodbye to my little Dougal today!  The vet was convinced it was a tumour. It had grown rather than receded, it was bleeding a couple of nights ago and another hole appeared and all i could see was yellow necrotic tissue in the hole. I took him up with the 2 youngsters, who were going in to be neutered, so that if the vet wanted to have a closer examination without him wriggling etc, then he could gas all 3 boys together, but if he decided it was a tumour, then he could just let Dougal go - that way he wouldn't have to be left on his own. He looked and said it was definitely a tumour, there was no sign of any granulated tissue of the inside of the hole healing, which there would be if it was an abscess and there was no question it was a tumour, so I just let him go. He was 2½ years old, the flesh was falling off his bones and he was starting to look thin and his coat was starting to look a bit starey. He had had a good life and I preferred to let him go now, than see him fail in a week's time and wish I'd done it today, when he could have company with him to his last minute! :sad:
> 
> RIP my little Dougal! :flrt:


 
So sorry Eileen but it was the right decision xxxx

Sleep tight wee Dougal xxx


----------



## feorag

Well I'm up early for the third morning in a row! :gasp: And I'm knackered!!

This morning I'm off to the hospital for my 3 month follow up (which is actually 5 months :gasp with the rheumatologist to see how I'm getting on. that'll be interesting cos I'm not! :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh Eileen, I'm so sorry to hear about Dougal  As others have said you did absolutely the right thing though, being with his "brothers" till the end will have been so much less stressful for him and a much "nicer" way to go (not that any way is particularly nice but you know what I mean). Hope the rheumatologist goes well!

Been helping teach 2nd year vets today, which was fine but the amount of them that didn't read the bloody instructions, aaaargh!! I had so many questions asked which would have been perfectly clear had they read the instruction sheet for the practical beforehand, but no, that was apparently too much effort :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

So sorry to hear the sad news of Dougal Eileen. But what a lovely way for him to leave.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> I'm so excited!!!


Bet you are!  Are you getting a particular colour/pattern bengal kitteh or just whatever "pops out" for want of a better word lol!? I absolutely love the marbles, just don't tell Howl that :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Bet you are!  Are you getting a particular colour/pattern bengal kitteh or just whatever "pops out" for want of a better word lol!? I absolutely love the marbles, just don't tell Howl that :lol2:


Just depends on what pos out :lol: both parents are silver spotted, though.


----------



## Shell195

How did you get on at the hospital Eileen?


----------



## feorag

OK! I gave the rehumatologist a letter the physio gave me yesterday, which explained that I had managed to get some further movement out of the shoulder, but there is no hope of improving on where I'm at at the moment, so it's just pain management from here.

He looked at my notes, pointed out that I was hypothyroid and told me I had an incredibly high reading for it, so he wasn't surprised I was having trouble getting out of bed! :roll: Apparently the normal reading is 4-4.5 and mine is 48!! So a bit like when my CRP test was 453 and the normal reading is about 4 - so it appears that my desire to be 'different' extends to my medical history! :lol2:
He says he thinks the pain that I still have in my wrists could be tendonitis from my thumb, but because my blood test for Rheumatoid Arthritis was positive, but with a low titre, he said he would do another blood test just to see if that level had risen any more. He did say (with a smile on his face) that I could try an injection into the wrist joint - he didn't need a reply to that one! :bash:

So the upshot is that I'm now discharged from Rheumatology, but he is going to refer me to an orthopaedic surgeon (Dr Pratt! :gasp: not very reassuring is it? :lol to see if he can do anything for the shoulder in terms of a replacement joint. There is no gap at all between my ball and socket joint, which is why the whole shoulder is so restricted and I have no rotation whatsoever in that joint. He did tell me that the pratt might not want to touch me with a barge pole because of the infection and if he does, he certainly won't for a while because he'll need to be absolutely certain that there is no infection in my body at all that could attack the bone during or after the operation! :gasp:

Oh yes, and after I went out, he came running after me to ask if the shoulder caused me a lot of pain, which of course I answered yes to and he said he was asking because he obviously trains students and apparently he himself has never come across a shoulder that is as fixed as mine, so he thought it would be good if his students could examine mine to see what a fixed shoulder was like! I told him I wouldn't mind if it would help his students - decided not to ask if I would get an 'appearance fee'! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone sorry not be about for a while but have had alot going on here as you can imagine what iwht Dante and boh Mysty and Storm being unwell. I dont think i have paid out in vets bills in years so far just over £1000 and still ongoing. Dante is doing ok he still and seems brighter in himself at last but still has no interest in going outside but i am wondering if it is down to the feliway i invested in to help him adapt to the indoor life. He still pants most of the time after light exertion but he is also is beginning to put the others back in there place where the have been running rings round him although it is still very half hearted but will say it is nice to see him getting some of his love of life back


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oooo good chance of a mini mum or dad then Jen! 

Hopefully Dr Pratt can do something for you Eileen(oh dear his name though! lol!!), eeeee my gran has those injections that go right into the joint- she has them in her fingers, just the thought makes me shudder! 

Sam, good to hear Dante is a little better, even a small improvement is a good thing  Really hope that he and Mysty and Storm get well soon and continue to improve! I have a Feliway spray thing (not the plug in one, just a spray bottle) and that seemed to have a small effect on my two and calmed them a little bit so it may well be helping


----------



## Amalthea

I think I'd like that bestest! :flrt: I love the spots and Pixie is gorgeous!

Ewww! Eileen, that sounds horrible!! Injections suck at the best of times, but into a joint?!? *shudders*


----------



## Amalthea

ETA: Double post....


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Hopefully Dr Pratt can do something for you Eileen(oh dear his name though! lol!!), eeeee my gran has those injections that go right into the joint- she has them in her fingers, just the thought makes me shudder!





Amalthea said:


> Ewww! Eileen, that sounds horrible!! Injections suck at the best of times, but into a joint?!? *shudders*


The reason he smiled when he suggested it is that this whole sorry scenario began 20 years ago with a cortico steroid injection into my shoulder! My doctor did it for me as a cure for a frozen shoulder, but managed to inject a staph aureus bug in with the injection! And of course, because I am so very different :roll: instead of the bug staying in my shoulder area where anti-biotic would have cleared it up in a few days, it tracked down into the belly of my bicep muscle, meaning that when they took me into hospital and put me on high dosage anti-b's it made no bloody difference cos the little buggers which safely inside my bicep muscle breeding away! :gasp: By the time they realised what had happened, 4 days had elapsed during which the infection took control and permanently damaged my shoulder joint.

If that had never happened, then when I was ill with gastro enteritis in March, there wouldn't have been anything in my body to cause the septic arthritis again. 

So there's a warning for anyone thinking about joint injections - make sure everything is pristine clean and sterile!!

Sammy good to know you are seeing an improvement with Dante - I hope it continues! :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Bloody hell Eileen, that's shocking!! I mean, say a tattooist (a bad one I might add) I might expect that kind of thing from, what with some of them being a bit dodgy and using dirty needles, but a doctor accidentally injecting a bacteria, bleedin hell! That's some epic bad luck there  I've always been super paranoid with any needles and have to see them come out of the sterile packet otherwise no one goes near my body, not sure why but I've always been like that. I have to watch needles when they go in too, which sometimes weirds the doctor/nurse out a little as they normally have people looking away.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> I think I'd like that bestest! :flrt: I love the spots and Pixie is gorgeous!


Hehe silver spotties are awesome, not that I'm biased in any way of course :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Hehe silver spotties are awesome, not that I'm biased in any way of course :whistling2:


Oh, of course :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Dr Pratt sounds like a character off Little Britain or something! You'll have to make sure to tell him "Im a laydee" when you go for your appointment with him Eileen. :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> I have to watch needles when they go in too, which sometimes weirds the doctor/nurse out a little as they normally have people looking away.


I watch too! :lol2: Taking blood from me is so difficult, cos my veins have all gone thready and even when they successfully find one, usually by the time they get the needle in my arms, it's buggered off somewhere :lol: So I always watch when they do it, cos I know they'll have trouble. It took 2 nurses 3 attempts this morning to get a vein.


----------



## DavieB

Ws looking at the old secret santa thread, seen how it went wrong with users not buying back etc. Was thinking it could work quite weel with the 15 odd regular users of this thread if they are up for it? Clearly i'm far too busy to organise it though.... Anyone intetested in it? Its easy to buy someting off amazon and have it gift wrapped and sent to another address


----------



## Amalthea

I'd be up for it


----------



## feorag

Me too! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> OK! I gave the rehumatologist a letter the physio gave me yesterday, which explained that I had managed to get some further movement out of the shoulder, but there is no hope of improving on where I'm at at the moment, so it's just pain management from here.
> 
> He looked at my notes, pointed out that I was hypothyroid and told me I had an incredibly high reading for it, so he wasn't surprised I was having trouble getting out of bed! :roll: Apparently the normal reading is 4-4.5 and mine is 48!! So a bit like when my CRP test was 453 and the normal reading is about 4 - so it appears that my desire to be 'different' extends to my medical history! :lol2:
> He says he thinks the pain that I still have in my wrists could be tendonitis from my thumb, but because my blood test for Rheumatoid Arthritis was positive, but with a low titre, he said he would do another blood test just to see if that level had risen any more. He did say (with a smile on his face) that I could try an injection into the wrist joint - he didn't need a reply to that one! :bash:
> 
> So the upshot is that I'm now discharged from Rheumatology, but he is going to refer me to an orthopaedic surgeon (Dr Pratt! :gasp: not very reassuring is it? :lol to see if he can do anything for the shoulder in terms of a replacement joint. There is no gap at all between my ball and socket joint, which is why the whole shoulder is so restricted and I have no rotation whatsoever in that joint. He did tell me that the pratt might not want to touch me with a barge pole because of the infection and if he does, he certainly won't for a while because he'll need to be absolutely certain that there is no infection in my body at all that could attack the bone during or after the operation! :gasp:
> 
> Oh yes, and after I went out, he came running after me to ask if the shoulder caused me a lot of pain, which of course I answered yes to and he said he was asking because he obviously trains students and apparently he himself has never come across a shoulder that is as fixed as mine, so he thought it would be good if his students could examine mine to see what a fixed shoulder was like! I told him I wouldn't mind if it would help his students - decided not to ask if I would get an 'appearance fee'! :roll2: PMSL!!


 
Im not sure if that good or bad news:lol2: Im not sure I would want a doctor with a name like that treating me:gasp:



sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone sorry not be about for a while but have had alot going on here as you can imagine what iwht Dante and boh Mysty and Storm being unwell. I dont think i have paid out in vets bills in years so far just over £1000 and still ongoing. Dante is doing ok he still and seems brighter in himself at last but still has no interest in going outside but i am wondering if it is down to the feliway i invested in to help him adapt to the indoor life. He still pants most of the time after light exertion but he is also is beginning to put the others back in there place where the have been running rings round him although it is still very half hearted but will say it is nice to see him getting some of his love of life back


That sounds promising Sammy:2thumb:



feorag said:


> The reason he smiled when he suggested it is that this whole sorry scenario began 20 years ago with a cortico steroid injection into my shoulder! My doctor did it for me as a cure for a frozen shoulder, but managed to inject a staph aureus bug in with the injection! And of course, because I am so very different :roll: instead of the bug staying in my shoulder area where anti-biotic would have cleared it up in a few days, it tracked down into the belly of my bicep muscle, meaning that when they took me into hospital and put me on high dosage anti-b's it made no bloody difference cos the little buggers which safely inside my bicep muscle breeding away! :gasp: By the time they realised what had happened, 4 days had elapsed during which the infection took control and permanently damaged my shoulder joint.
> 
> If that had never happened, then when I was ill with gastro enteritis in March, there wouldn't have been anything in my body to cause the septic arthritis again.
> 
> So there's a warning for anyone thinking about joint injections - make sure everything is pristine clean and sterile!!
> 
> Sammy good to know you are seeing an improvement with Dante - I hope it continues! :2thumb:


 
:gasp: Steves had a few of these followed by a hand operation and now he has pain at the bottom of his hand as he has an old break he never knew about and they cant treat it:bash:



DavieB said:


> Ws looking at the old secret santa thread, seen how it went wrong with users not buying back etc. Was thinking it could work quite weel with the 15 odd regular users of this thread if they are up for it? Clearly i'm far too busy to organise it though.... Anyone intetested in it? Its easy to buy someting off amazon and have it gift wrapped and sent to another address


Me 3:no1:


----------



## DavieB

Whos taking charge then?


I have an interview on Wednesday for a job in Adelaide !!!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Dr Pratt sounds like a character off Little Britain or something! You'll have to make sure to tell him "Im a laydee" when you go for your appointment with him Eileen. :lol2:


We cross posted last night and I've just seen this now! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Im not sure if that good or bad news:lol2: Im not sure I would want a doctor with a name like that treating me:gasp:


:lol2:



DavieB said:


> Whos taking charge then?
> 
> 
> I have an interview on Wednesday for a job in Adelaide !!!


:gasp: Davie, are we gonna lose you???

If no-one else will do, then I'll organise a pet secret santa swap


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone I am so excited looks like things are finally looking up for me at last. 
Thank you everyone for your kind wishes to Dante, I am no longer truly afraid of loosing him but i still worry like hell when his breathing rate increases for no reason but love the fact he is so me orientated at the moment but dont expect it to last forever.
As you know i have been waiting to be moved on medical grounds now for over 6 years and today i was called by my landlords to say they may have a suitable property for me and to top it all it is not a flat it is a 2 bedroomed house about five minutes from where i am now so no need to change doctors or dentists etc and it has a garden which i am hoping i can catproof so they cats can all go outside safely.I will find out more next week when they have the keys back and they arrange for me to view it I am so excited about it so fingers crossed it will be suitable.

Eileen sorry to hear about your shoulder, i have a similar problem to you when it comes to needles and blood tests as i have veins that disappear and collapse as soon as the needle enters them. I have also found out that i may have part of a canula left in my left wrist from my last hospital stay and so am now waiting for results to see what can be done about it as it is causing me problems with holding anything properly in my hand. It is about an inch long and i would of thought they would of realised it had broken off but i do know it was inserted when i was being resussed but i would of thought they would of remembered to remove it once i was ok. 
.


----------



## feorag

Good God Sammy - how on earth did they manage to leave that in your hand???

Good news on the house front - I hope it's OK.

Been busy all night finishing of a snuggle cup and a couple of bonding pouches for someone on here, just got a honeycomb to make for ferrets and that's all my orders completed. Trying to get everything finished so I can clear all my stuff away before Ellie comes for a week's holiday next week. :jump: :jump: It's tattie week in Scotland so we're meeting Iain & Shirley at Gretna to collect her. :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I'm up for secret Santa! 

Bloody hell Sam, you think they would have noticed something that big was left in! Hope they can get it out for you, that really is shocking. Oh I'm so happy for you fantastic news on the house front! Really hope you like it and it is suitable, bet the cats would love a cat proofed garden to run round in!

Eileen, what on earth is tattie week?


----------



## Amalthea

Got a phone call off Dad yesterday (which automatically sets off alarm bells... He never rings). Grandma's cancer is back and there's nothing they can do. She's in a hospice basically waiting to die. He called again when he got to her, so we could "talk", but I could hardly understand anything she said. I kept hearing "love you" and "baby" and then when Dad took the phone back, I could hear her saying "love you bye" over and over again in the background. Now, she hasn't ever been the best of Grandmothers. And has said some horrible things to me and made me dislike myself. But she does have "issues" and the mentality of a four year old. I have been "older" than her for as long as I can remember. But she is still my Grandma...


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Eileen, what on earth is tattie week?


:lol2: Up here in the north and Scotland a tattie is a potato! So in Scotland the October half-term has always been called "Tattie week" cos that's when everyone went potato picking to earn money.

Up here in the north east, we call it "Blackberry week" because that's when the blackberries are ready to be picked.



Amalthea said:


> Got a phone call off Dad yesterday (which automatically sets off alarm bells... He never rings). Grandma's cancer is back and there's nothing they can do. She's in a hospice basically waiting to die. He called again when he got to her, so we could "talk", but I could hardly understand anything she said. I kept hearing "love you" and "baby" and then when Dad took the phone back, I could hear her saying "love you bye" over and over again in the background. Now, she hasn't ever been the best of Grandmothers. And has said some horrible things to me and made me dislike myself. But she does have "issues" and the mentality of a four year old. I have been "older" than her for as long as I can remember. But she is still my Grandma...


Oh dear Jen, how very sad to have to have a conversation like that over the telephone. :sad:


----------



## Kare

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Bloody hell Sam, you think they would have noticed something that big was left in!


I have never heard of a bit coming off a cannula, but really it is not that big, the only part of a cannula that goes inside you is a thin plastic covering over a needle used to introduce it. The metal needle is immediately removed so it can only be the thin covering that is left.

Like I said I have never heard of part of one coming away from the plastic on the outside which the syringes are connected to, but if it had I would have to say you or something must have pulled really really hard at it, perhaps when you were unaware and coming around. The but that I find impossible to understand is how, with nothing attaching it to the outside is it still currently in your wrist, something that thin would surely have been moved by the blood pumping past?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Kare said:


> I have never heard of a bit coming off a cannula, but really it is not that big


An inch long plastic sheath is big enough that it should be noticeable that it is missing when you remove a cannula. A tiny piece/chip/shard I could understand but not something an inch long. :S As for the not moving, it may be thin but it is long enough that it could easily have got wedged in somewhere.

Ahhhh right, that makes sense now Eileen lol.

Really sorry to hear that jen, horrible thing to have to find out on the phone  At least she's in the best place to get all the care and everything she needs right now.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Oh dear Jen, how very sad to have to have a conversation like that over the telephone. :sad:


Yeah... Apparently, she was talking about the wriggler, cuz she knows I'm pregnant.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> Now, she hasn't ever been the best of Grandmothers. And has said some horrible things to me and made me dislike myself. But she does have "issues" and the mentality of a four year old. I have been "older" than her for as long as I can remember. But she is still my Grandma...


I know how it feels to be hurt by someone close yet still feel for them, I don't exactly get on with a few family members due to how they've treated me and by rights after what they did I shouldn't care, but I do. If I was in your position I'd still care and I'd still be upset despite everything, just human nature I guess. But I personally think that makes us better people that we can go through crappy stuff and still find it in us to give a damn.


----------



## Amalthea

I had hoped to take the wriggler hole to meet the two great grandparents that he/she has left next year... I guess there will only be one left by then *sigh*


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> I had hoped to take the wriggler hole to meet the two great grandparents that he/she has left next year... I guess there will only be one left by then *sigh*


At least the little one will have one great grandparent which is more than most people ever get to meet. I was quite lucky as my parents had me very young so I had great grandparents through till about 6/7 years old but a lot of my friends at school didn't even have grandparents. I know it's sad that little one won't get to meet both, but at least meeting one great grandparent is better than meeting none.


----------



## Postcard

I would love to do secret santa if that would be ok, pet shopping is my biggest weakness :blush:

Sorry to hear about your health problems, Feorag and Sammy, and your granny Amalthea.

Not having the internet except on my phone is driving me mad!


----------



## Kare

Serenity's_Fall said:


> An inch long plastic sheath is big enough that it should be noticeable that it is missing when you remove a cannula. A tiny piece/chip/shard I could understand but not something an inch long. :S As for the not moving, it may be thin but it is long enough that it could easily have got wedged in somewhere


Yeah probably, like I say I, in 10 years of nursing, never heard of a bit detaching from the rest. I hope they can sort it out soon, really I am just saying lucky for you the plastic didn't go somewhere more dangerous.

As for them not noticing you say you do not recall it getting removed. I think it would take a fair amount of trauma to have detached it and would guess therefore the rest was not "removed" but ripped off at some point. Unfortunately at the point, maybe the person simply didn't check what was remaining on the end and simply threw the whole thing and whatever drip was possibly attached into the clinical waste.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Kare said:


> Yeah probably, like I say I, in 10 years of nursing, never heard of a bit detaching from the rest. I hope they can sort it out soon, really I am just saying lucky for you the plastic didn't go somewhere more dangerous


Yes hopefully they can sort it out for Sam soon, can't be pleasant! I've never heard of bits detaching either although not being in the medical profession my only knowledge of cannulas is when I've had them myself and I've never encountered problems. Well apart from my veins being damn awkward to get blood from lol! Anyway hopefully Sam can get it removed soon just in case it decides to migrate or something :S

Anyone up to anything interesting? I'm in hosp atm on a 12hour study day for a trial i.'m taking part in and am bored as hell!


----------



## Amalthea

Serenity's_Fall said:


> At least the little one will have one great grandparent which is more than most people ever get to meet. I was quite lucky as my parents had me very young so I had great grandparents through till about 6/7 years old but a lot of my friends at school didn't even have grandparents. I know it's sad that little one won't get to meet both, but at least meeting one great grandparent is better than meeting none.


That's true. And to be fair, my Gammy (Mom's Mom) is one of the best people in the world, so that is quite an awesome great grandparent to have...


----------



## DavieB

Me Yuri and a friend went hill walking today. He got well over his 1 hour a day exercise today, feel a little bit guilty about that but he had a ball!


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> At least the little one will have one great grandparent which is more than most people ever get to meet. I was quite lucky as my parents had me very young so I had great grandparents through till about 6/7 years old but a lot of my friends at school didn't even have grandparents. I know it's sad that little one won't get to meet both, but at least meeting one great grandparent is better than meeting none.


Have to agree with that - I never even had a grandad and my lovely gran died with I was 4, which left me with the grumpy, cantankerous one that never showed any sign of love! 


Postcard said:


> I would love to do secret santa if that would be ok, pet shopping is my biggest weakness :blush:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your health problems, Feorag and Sammy, and your granny Amalthea.


Thanks! 


Serenity's_Fall said:


> Anyone up to anything interesting? I'm in hosp atm on a 12hour study day for a trial i.'m taking part in and am bored as hell!


I'm in the middle of making a big honeycomb hammock for ferrets - so nothing exciting. Haven't even thought about what we're eating tonight! 


DavieB said:


> Me Yuri and a friend went hill walking today. He got well over his 1 hour a day exercise today, feel a little bit guilty about that but he had a ball!
> 
> image
> image
> image


*Sigh for Scotland*


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 
I think they way it probably happened to detach is when i was being resussed and they were trying to get a line into me quickly i mean we know it is definately a foreign body and when i came round i was complaining of pain in my wrist which was very swollen indeed and I couldnt use it for around two weeks I have alot of trouble with needles and when i was in in April it took the nurses 64 attempts to get a canula into me as my veins are so bad and i had one detach then where they were trying to pull it out of the vein but they removed i easily as it was only half in. I will say that they also lost my crutches when i tried to commit suicide which were on the gurney with me and so i can only assume that where they were so busy that night they didnt realise it had broken off at all. Even when my wrist went down i had alot of pain but it wasnt until i actually felt along it this past weekend that i felt this inch long moveable thing in my wrist. I am now checking it every day to make sure it doesnt move too far but it is definately a foreign body that wasnt there before my last hospital stay


----------



## ami_j

Half price finacard! Bargain :2thumb:
Repti-Card Maxibale


----------



## sammy1969

I'll say Jaimi I will have to order a bale next week when i get paid


----------



## ami_j

I have ordered two its 3 quid cheaper than I can get bedding from my supplier...Might order some more in a few weeks if its still on offer


----------



## feorag

Quiet on here today! :whistling2:

I've got my luscious granddaughter staying with me! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:

We've been over to Gretna today to meet up with Iain & Shirley to collect her, so had a shoppy day and spent loadsamoney!

Tomorrow I've promised her that if it's a nice day we're going to walk around the naked lady (apparently the world's largest landform), which I've promised her we would do for the last year and a half while they've been building her, just about 5 minutes from our house. I said I'd take a picture of her under her nose like a big snot, but she says she want to stand on one of her boobs! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

My back is absolutely killing me today. If I move "wrong", I'm close to tears. I guess it's good, but I really wish the little'un would stop kicking the crap out of my sciatic nerve and spine!!!


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, Jen - not good! Especially when you've still got so long to go! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh... *sigh* Braedon basically just sat on my sciatic nerve, so I guess I've done well this time, cuz it's only really started tonight.


----------



## sammy1969

Went and snuck a peek at the house i have been offered toay the garden is huge and the lounge is bigger tha what we have now as is the kitchen. Found out the neighoburs on one side we already know as they used to live just up from us in another part of the block we live in . They have told us it is very quiet with no trouble where we are going to and that everyone looks out for everyone else which is good. The previous tenants have left ahuge trampoline in the back garden and they have also left the laminate flooring and carpet down and the blinds for the window. It is in need of decorating in the kitchen but the rest of it looks in good repair. Cant wait to see the upstairs on the official viewing but it does look perfect


----------



## Amalthea

Great news, Sammy!!


----------



## sammy1969

Yeah i am so pleased i snuck round for a look see I was worried it wouldnt be suitable for my wheelchair but once i am inside i should be fine. The front door opens up straight onto the staircase with the door to the lounge on the left and the lounge is as wide as the rest of the front of the house. The kitchen comes off the back of the living rom and is as wide as the whole house and is like a galley style. From what i have been told the upstairs has the main bedroom at the front which is as wide as the whole house with the second bedroom and bathroom at the back. I know i will have to have the bathroom converted to a shower room and i should be able to have a stair lift fitted as well. The front garden is open plan with small border under the bay window but the back garden is at lest 30-40 feet long with a hedge on one side and a wooden fence the other. the path down the garden is slightly offset to the left and there is a large beech tree at the end so i donthink i ill be able to cat proof it as such but should be able to build a large cat run in there for the boys to go out into when the weather is nice. It lso has a small concrete shed just outside the kitchen window and also a wooden shed which will need to be replaced I can see the potential in the garden already as i do love my plants and the edges will be converted to flower beds but willkeep a grassed area and also a paved area so i can have bbqs in the summer and seating out there as well.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hahaha, Eileen, make sure you post the photo on here if you get one! :lol2:

Great news Sammy :no1:


----------



## feorag

I will Colin - Ellie and I have been making jokes about it since they started building it, such as "wouldn't it be fun if they had tunnels underneath and we could go inside her mouth and come out of her bum" :lol:

It's a beautiful cloudless blue sky at the moment, so it looks like we'll be going, but madam is still in bed. She's been awake for a while and is watching a DVD on her dad's portable player, so obviously she's been primed not to get up too early and disturb me. :lol:

Good news that the house looks so promising Sammy. :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> I will Colin - Ellie and I have been making jokes about it since they started building it, such as "wouldn't it be fun if they had tunnels underneath and we could go inside her mouth and come out of her bum" :lol:


Hahaha I was just going to say that if I was there I'd probably get a picture of myself coming out of the bum or the other erm "hole nextdoor". Just about shows my mental level :lol2::lol2::lol2: Sounds lovely though, as convenient as Liverpool is to live, I do miss living (permanently) in Cumbria, going back for occasional temporary visits just isn't the same as constantly having that kind of countryside on the doorstep! 




Sam, the house sounds wonderful, glad you like the look of it!! Sounds like the garden would be perfect for putting a cat run in! Oh before I forget, here is the link to those cat jackets I mentioned on facebook, they start from £12.50 and are made to measure, Home - Mynwood Cat Jackets-Original, escape-proof Jacket The price includes postage and all jackets are reversible! 

They have loads of pictures on there so you can see what the jackets look like, Howl has two and although he took a few tries to get used to the jacket and lead thing, he loves it now as he knows he gets to play outside lol!!


----------



## sammy1969

THanks BEcca for the link i have bookmarked it so i can get some when i have moved as will still be taking him out for a while until glyn has time to build the cats a huge cat run just wish i could have it comeing off the kitchen window but have concrete shed type thing just outside it so cant lol although there may be a way of incorporating it into the design lol. I am sure I can think of something lol


----------



## sammy1969

WE lost Dante this morning at 5.30am have put up a thread about what happened but thought i would jsut pop in and let everyone know


----------



## Amalthea

So very sorry, Sammy


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> WE lost Dante this morning at 5.30am have put up a thread about what happened but thought i would jsut pop in and let everyone know


Sorry to hear that sam


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww, sorry to hear that Sam


----------



## Shell195

So sorry Sam


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

So sorry to hear that Sam, sending big hugs your way!


----------



## feorag

I replied on your other thread Sam, how are you feeling today?

I'm off to sign some papers for my Annuity and then I'm getting my hair cut - it's long overdue I look like an OES! :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen

Ohhh enjoy Feorag, I love going to the salon....I need my roots doing so badly, but midwife says no 0_o 

I have had to start squirt bottle trainning Bo now, Izzy already knows the score with the squirt bottle. I thought it would be best, seen as I wont be able to shoo them off pushchairs, baby and baby stuff. I feel bad having to squirt him with water, but it's needed. I only have to shake the bottle now, and he stops whatever bad action he is doing.


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> Ohhh enjoy Feorag, I love going to the salon....I need my roots doing so badly, but midwife says no 0_o
> 
> I have had to start squirt bottle trainning Bo now, Izzy already knows the score with the squirt bottle. I thought it would be best, seen as I wont be able to shoo them off pushchairs, baby and baby stuff. I feel bad having to squirt him with water, but it's needed. I only have to shake the bottle now, and he stops whatever bad action he is doing.


So do I - I find it all so therapeutic, but all the girls complain that I do nothing but yawn when I'm there! :lol2:

Water bottle are fine - most cats don't like water, but it doesn't hurt them and if it works, then that's fine. We would pick up the water pistol and just say to the cat doing something he shouldn't "do you see this?" and every cat in the room would run out - except Harry who was obsessed with water and he would run in and run right up to the water pistol to have it squirted in his face! :roll:


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> So do I - I find it all so therapeutic, but all the girls complain that I do nothing but yawn when I'm there! :lol2:
> 
> Water bottle are fine - most cats don't like water, but it doesn't hurt them and if it works, then that's fine. We would pick up the water pistol and just say to the cat doing something he shouldn't "do you see this?" and every cat in the room would run out - except Harry who was obsessed with water and he would run in and run right up to the water pistol to have it squirted in his face! :roll:


It is very relaxing, 

I only need to shake the bottle and Izzy stops, Bo has a bit of a stronger character than her, but he does hate the water, we only started Monday, so it's still early days for him to learn. 

lmao your Harry sounds so funny.


----------



## Shell195

Tomorrow we go to pick up our first Greek foster dog, much earlier than expected as the program hasnt started yet but this boy needed help after not settling in his new home in the UK and hes not to far from here.
Hes 5 months old and is called Kalos, watch this space:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> It is very relaxing,
> 
> I only need to shake the bottle and Izzy stops, Bo has a bit of a stronger character than her, but he does hate the water, we only started Monday, so it's still early days for him to learn.
> 
> lmao your Harry sounds so funny.


In my experience Siamese definitely do not like water, but they are also determined so perseverance is the key.

My Harry was definitely a 'one-off' and full of character - he had his own fan club in the cat world and people used to see us at cat shows and come over to ask if we had Harry with us! 



Shell195 said:


> Tomorrow we go to pick up our first Greek foster dog, much earlier than expected as the program hasnt started yet but this boy needed help after not settling in his new home in the UK and hes not to far from here.
> Hes 5 months old and is called Kalos, watch this space:whistling2:


Wow! I didn't know anything about a foster programme - when was all this decided?? I'm sure you haven't mentioned it?


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Tomorrow we go to pick up our first Greek foster dog, much earlier than expected as the program hasnt started yet but this boy needed help after not settling in his new home in the UK and hes not to far from here.
> Hes 5 months old and is called Kalos, watch this space:whistling2:


Ohh that's news, can't wait to see piccys. What type of dog is he? Largesmall etc?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Tomorrow we go to pick up our first Greek foster dog, much earlier than expected as the program hasnt started yet but this boy needed help after not settling in his new home in the UK and hes not to far from here.
> Hes 5 months old and is called Kalos, watch this space:whistling2:


Wow, that was certainly sooner than expected! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

hi everyone sorry have been out of sorts today and feeling Dantes loss quite badly I have been so warmed by everyones well wishes and it has decided that we are going to take Dante wth us to the new house and inter him there as i know he would of loved being there in the back garden. Everyone has been so kind it has been overwhelming really and i have learnt i am not a dog person at all i am a pet person and think i always have been and just not noticed it. Eileen hope you enjoyed being pampered today you deserve it and Shell cant wait to see pics of new foster pup


----------



## Shell195

Zawf are starting a UK adoption program and I offered to be a home checker and fosterer. Somebody imported a Greek puppy but has found he doesnt fit in as he is very shy and timid so we offered to foster him and see if we can get him feeling more confident before rehoming him. I now have a name too, the northern co-ordinator of Zawf:lol2: Photos and a fuller story once the pup is home safe and sound tomorrow:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Grandma is gone...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Grandma is gone...


 
Im really sorry Jen but at least shes at peace now xxxxx
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I guess it was quick and we should be thankful for that. 

Last time I saw her...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, good on you for taking on role of Northern Co-Ordinateor of ZAWF hun :2thumb:

Awww Jen, so sorry about your Grandma hun ((hugs))


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Zawf are starting a UK adoption program and I offered to be a home checker and fosterer. Somebody imported a Greek puppy but has found he doesnt fit in as he is very shy and timid so we offered to foster him and see if we can get him feeling more confident before rehoming him. I now have a name too, the northern co-ordinator of Zawf:lol2: Photos and a fuller story once the pup is home safe and sound tomorrow:flrt:


Yes, all inormation is necessary! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Grandma is gone...


Jen, I'm so sorry. As Shell says she is at peace now, but at times like this you need family and I suspect you are feeling the distance between you and your family at this time.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Not being there is the big thing. She has been very morbid for a long time and just talks about people that have died, so I think she will be happier reunited with them, but not being there for my Dad and helping out with my uncle (he's the one on the right in the picture) is tough.


----------



## Kare

I was living in Australia when my Grandfather died. I was not hugely close to him but still. Knew he had passed, but not being with my family I found I actually only started processing the loss when I returned.

You may find the same, when you actually get to be with your family you and they will be at very different stages of the grieving process as yours will be fairly much on hold until you get to the people and places you associate with her.


----------



## Amalthea

I was much closer to my Grandpa. Grandma had issues that made her difficult to be around and she has said things to me that really hurt and made me dislike myself. But she was still my Grandma and I do love her. Can't choose your family, I guess. Dad is having some troubles with the funeral arrangements and I wish I could help him out...


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Not being there is the big thing. She has been very morbid for a long time and just talks about people that have died, so I think she will be happier reunited with them, but not being there for my Dad and helping out with my uncle (he's the one on the right in the picture) is tough.


Kare is right, it's actually very hard to grieve alone - even though you have Gary, your grieving relatives are further away. And even though she was cruel to you and you didn't much like her, she was still your father's mother and you'll be grieving as much for your father's loss as your own.

I'm off in a minute to take Ellie to an indoor play area and then I've got a Tens trial to see if it will help the pain in my shoulder. I think last Sunday's outing has totally fcuk-ed me up cos I've struggled to wake up for the last e mornings and have only just managed to get out of bed! :gasp:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Sorry to hear about your gran jen, even though you didn't get on too well it will still be difficult and as others have said grieving is difficult when alone. When my grandad passed away last year it wasn't until the funeral a week or so later that I was able to get to my family in Oldham, I thought by then I would be OK but I completely broke down when I got there, not being there, it was almost like I could pretend it hadn't happened but when I was with my family reality hit I guess and in a way I felt bad for not being able to be there and do more. I know it's hard not being there, but once you are able to be with your family it will feel so much better, painful still but better.

Oooo shell that's so exciting! Hope the new foster pup settles well!

Sam that's such a lovely thought, I'm sure Dante would love to be in the garden at the new house with you, I'm sure he would have loved the garden  

Hope the tens trial goes well for you Eileen, my friend has a tens machine and it works well for her, hopefully it can do something for you. 






Had a crappy morning, its the last day of the trial and so my last 12hr hospital day, it took 2bloody hours to get a cannula in I look like a bloody pin cushion :lol2: almost time for food though....the morning fast has prob been the worst bit of this whole thing for me, I don't handle not being able to eat well :lol2: just a shame first meal of the day is crappy hospital food


----------



## Amalthea

That's it exactly. It's hard to grieve so far away from home. And to know how I should be taking it, as well. 

A friend messaged me about a kitten that needs a home... He's four months, white, blue eyes, deaf.... Uh oh....


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> A friend messaged me about a kitten that needs a home... He's four months, white, blue eyes, deaf.... Uh oh....


Haha you're as bad as me lol!! I can never resist the slightly special animals lol. He does look very cute...not that I'm encouraging you or anything :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Sam that's such a lovely thought, I'm sure Dante would love to be in the garden at the new house with you, I'm sure he would have loved the garden


As long as you leave him there if she moves again. That may sound a strange thing to but my friend has dug up her 'special'cat 3 times when she's moved house! :gasp: 



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Hope the tens trial goes well for you Eileen, my friend has a tens machine and it works well for her, hopefully it can do something for you.
> 
> Had a crappy morning, its the last day of the trial and so my last 12hr hospital day, it took 2bloody hours to get a cannula in I look like a bloody pin cushion :lol2: almost time for food though....the morning fast has prob been the worst bit of this whole thing for me, I don't handle not being able to eat well :lol2: just a shame first meal of the day is crappy hospital food


Well time will tell I've got it at home for a week to see if it helps - if it does then I'll buy one - anything to save taking painkillers and anti-inflammatories as far as I'm concerned! :2thumb:

Hospital food?? That's not food! That's edible cr*p as far as my experience goes!  


Amalthea said:


> That's it exactly. It's hard to grieve so far away from home. And to know how I should be taking it, as well.
> 
> A friend messaged me about a kitten that needs a home... He's four months, white, blue eyes, deaf.... Uh oh....
> 
> image


And are you tempted??? :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Quite tempted... :whistling2:

The food was alright at the hospital when we were there with Braedon. I was amazed.


----------



## Kare

Being an ex nurse my stomach adjusted to hospital food, we ate it even though we were not allowed to.

They use to make lovely fresh rolls, and serve Ploughmans lunch type meals with cheese and sweetcorn, I still now 12 years on crave a cheese and sweetcorn roll!!


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 

I can honestly say Eileen that if I moved again I would leave Dante where he is to be interred as i just couldnt face the thought of what he may look like if I were to dig him up and try and take him with me and also i dont think it would be right to do so.
WE are begining to have a few problems with Figaro today he is middening everywhere including on our bed which is just lovely not and to be honest i am not sure what to do about it. WE havent scolded him or anything and have just cleaned up the messes but any advice would be appreciated as we know that is where he has realised that Dante is no longer here and he is also calling for him alot.


----------



## feorag

It does sound like it's stress related and may settle down eventually once he realises that Dante is gone.

My friend buried her cat in her ex-husband's garden when she was killed on the road, but when he decided to up sticks and move to Australia, she couldn't bear the thought of the cat being in a garden belonging to a stranger, so she went back, dug her up and buried her in her own garden.

A few years later she moved miles away and I helped her move - at least I took about 15 of the cats in my car and she took the rest, so I stayed overnight when we got to the new house. It was later at night by the time we arrived and the following morning we were sitting at the kitchen table having a coffee when she looked out the window and said she'd better move the black plastic bag in case the bin men thought it was rubbish and took it away. I asked what was in it and she said "Meggie - I couldn't leave her behind!" :gasp: She's been in the same house now for nigh on 15 years of more and assures me if she does ever move, she won't dig her up again!


----------



## sammy1969

I have put it down to that Eileen and have fingers crossed it does stop not that I care to be honest as he is my man of the house catwise now. Hopefully the feliway will help with it too. And of ocurse we are going to have a bigger problem what with moving as well so i dont expect him to stop any time soon lol as i beleive will really stress him out.
YOu know in a funny way i understand how your friend felt but not sure i could actually do what she did at all. Ican only imagine the look on your face when you realised what was in the black bag lol but i do wonder jsut how many cats she actually owned at the time as i get called a mad cat lady with the 5 i had but if you moved 15 and she still had more which she transported she must of had a very large number


----------



## feorag

Meggie was her real favourite moggie that she had handreared, I think she was found abandoned on a railway line. She slept for absolutely years with her blanket underneath her pillow - she really just couldn't let go!

When I met her she had about 6 rescued moggies and 1 Maine ****. When we moved she still had the 6 moggies and the rest were all ***** - she had about 25 cats to move in all.


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday, Jai!!!!​


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Happy Birthday, Jai!!!!​


Awww thankoo :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Ooh Jai - Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Ooh Jai - Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> image


Thanks Eileen:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAI :flrt:*


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAI :flrt:*


Thanks shell *:flrt: *i love the sig pic of zak*:flrt:*


----------



## Shell195

The foster dog was picked up by Steve on Wednesday. He had been adopted by a lady on holiday. Im not sure what went on but she said he was aggressive, sneaky and dangerous, hated other dogs and was scared of men. Hes 5 months old and she got him the 2nd week of September. Weve had no problems with him until today when he tried to grab Jasper, one of my cats but Im not sure he will do it again even though I just grabbed his scruff. He loves Steve and the other dogs and is a cuddle bug although very timid.
The problem isnt him its his previous owner shes now making out I only took him to train him then she was having him back but thats not what was discussed by me or the rescue. I was feeling very positive about him but now Im getting stressed out by all the messages


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Thanks shell *:flrt:*i love the sig pic of zak*:flrt:*


 
I know hes sooooo cute, I luffs him so much:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I know hes sooooo cute, I luffs him so much:flrt:


Awwww :flrt:
What is his personality like? does he like to please or is he very much for pleasing himself or only doing something if there is something in it for him?


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh Shell, the foster pup is gorgeous!!! **wants** :lol2: Shame the previous owner is being so arsy, try not to let them get to you, where he is right now is the best place for him, I'm sure he'll come on leaps and bounds in his time with you. On another note, who the hell describes a dog as "sneaky and dangerous"?!! I have to admit I lol'ed a little when I read that, sounds more like she was describing a stalker-ish ex rather than a dog :lol2::lol2: Hope it turns out well with him anyway, he really does look a lovely dog :flrt:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

*Happy Birthday (again) Jai!!!!!!!!!!!!*  Have another internet birthday cat...


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> As long as you leave him there if she moves again. That may sound a strange thing to but my friend has dug up her 'special'cat 3 times when she's moved house! :gasp:
> 
> Hospital food?? That's not food! That's edible cr*p as far as my experience goes!


Haha, you want strange, when Howl eventually passes away in (hopefully) many many years time, Eric wants his body stripped to the bones and his skeleton assembled and kept in the house as an ornament...


The hosp food was pretty hit and miss, the apple crumble was tasty but some things were bloody horrific, I wasn't allowed to eat from the previous night until 1pm the next day and still despite being uber hungry there were some dishes I just couldn't finish. Thankfully won't have to suffer hosp food again anytime soon (hopefully!)


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> Awwww :flrt:
> What is his personality like? does he like to please or is he very much for pleasing himself or only doing something if there is something in it for him?


 

He wants to please more than anything, hes such a grateful dog too and a real cuddle bum with a real sense of humour:flrt:



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh Shell, the foster pup is gorgeous!!! **wants** :lol2: Shame the previous owner is being so arsy, try not to let them get to you, where he is right now is the best place for him, I'm sure he'll come on leaps and bounds in his time with you. On another note, who the hell describes a dog as "sneaky and dangerous"?!! I have to admit I lol'ed a little when I read that, sounds more like she was describing a stalker-ish ex rather than a dog :lol2::lol2: Hope it turns out well with him anyway, he really does look a lovely dog :flrt:


The person who describes a dog like that is someone like her!!! I imagined a real problem dog when in reality hes just a scared, confused pup


----------



## Shell195




----------



## ami_j

Serenity's_Fall said:


> *Happy Birthday (again) Jai!!!!!!!!!!!!*  Have another internet birthday cat...
> 
> image


YAY more internet cats 
its weird how so many people have sent me cat stuff....you sent me two internet cats, two of my cards were of cats...I have been pleading for a kitten, didnt work though 


Shell195 said:


> He wants to please more than anything, hes such a grateful dog too and a real cuddle bum with a real sense of humour:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> The person who describes a dog like that is someone like her!!! I imagined a real problem dog when in reality hes just a scared, confused pup


Oh bless him :flrt: I wish dexter wanted to please :lol2:


----------



## feorag

He's a lovely dog, Shell! I just can't believe anyone can describe a 5 month old puppy as sneaky and dangerous! He must only have been 4 months when she got him. *shakes head in disbelief*

Becca - re-assembling a cat's skeleton to keep as an ornament??? :gasp: Don't quite know how to answer that one!!


----------



## Shell195

ami_j said:


> YAY more internet cats
> its weird how so many people have sent me cat stuff....you sent me two internet cats, two of my cards were of cats...I have been pleading for a kitten, didnt work though
> 
> Oh bless him :flrt: I wish dexter wanted to please :lol2:


 
Zak thinks with his nose:lol2: I cant even teach him to sit he just doesnt seem to grasp it at all:gasp:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Zak thinks with his nose:lol2: I cant even teach him to sit he just doesnt seem to grasp it at all:gasp:


Dex thinks with his stomach :lol2: has a thing about ripping stuff to bits and distributing it all over the floor

here he is last night looking like butter doesn't melt and showing off his army tags


----------



## feorag

:lol2: He does look like butter wouldn't melt, doesn't he? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :lol2: He does look like butter wouldn't melt, doesn't he? :lol2:


Yup :lol2: utter lies, he is a brat of a dog


----------



## Zoo-Man

Happy belated birthday Jai hun xx

Shell, someone who describes a dog, well a puppy!, as sneaky & dangerous certainly isn't a dog person!


----------



## DavieB

Hi all sorry to sicken you at this time in the morning but. 

iS THIS A TICK? Edit. Its a sheep tick (Thanks google) 

It came off in my hand I felt a lump touched it and it came straight into my hand turned the light on and thre it was. Yuris been a bit agitated lately I presumed it was because he had had his hair cut short and had a bit "shaving rash" Now i fell bad as this little B has been sooking his blood. He has a few lumps and scabs all around the same area (about 12" square) Thankfully it had went onto the short part of his ear and I found it  I popped it, t'was a hardy wee thing never popped easily. Some questions as I've never come across any vampires before.

Is there likely to be another?
Will it have laid eggs inside him or on his fur?
Will I buy forntline?
Do I need to treat the house?

edit. Ive investigated a bit most reports say they cant breed in a house. Yuri hasn't been walked due to having such a big walk last week, his excercise has been solely in the garden, Can I treat the garden?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Kare

You don't need to treat anything. As it is still attached to the dog that particular tick has not got to the stage where it has laid any eggs. It drops off and then lays. 

Yes there may be more, check him all over, and use a good tick remover to make sure you have all the parts of the tick. I have This Type works well. 

If he had another and it has been missed it could have dropped off in the House where it would die off, or in the Garden. This is very late in the year for a Tick, the cold would be very much against the lifecycle going any further. To become a proper tick the life cycle involves three animals, first a small (rodenty type) animal would be needed to feed off, then a larger animal, then finally something as large as us or the dog or sheep...if the tick did get to lay eggs, and then did find a first host the creature is likely to take that away from your garden, then the next stage would take it even further, even if they were not in the middle of a cold Scotland it is unlikely any will find the hosts needed to become a real tick looking for your dogs blood, and if they did it would be highly unlikely to occur in your garden


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Becca - re-assembling a cat's skeleton to keep as an ornament??? :gasp: Don't quite know how to answer that one!!


Neither did I :lol2::lol2:



DavieB said:


> Hi all sorry to sicken you at this time in the morning but.
> 
> iS THIS A TICK? Edit. Its a sheep tick (Thanks google)
> 
> It came off in my hand I felt a lump touched it and it came straight into my hand turned the light on and thre it was. Yuris been a bit agitated lately I presumed it was because he had had his hair cut short and had a bit "shaving rash" Now i fell bad as this little B has been sooking his blood. He has a few lumps and scabs all around the same area (about 12" square) Thankfully it had went onto the short part of his ear and I found it  I popped it, t'was a hardy wee thing never popped easily. Some questions as I've never come across any vampires before.
> 
> Is there likely to be another?
> Will it have laid eggs inside him or on his fur?
> Will I buy forntline?
> Do I need to treat the house?
> 
> edit. Ive investigated a bit most reports say they cant breed in a house. Yuri hasn't been walked due to having such a big walk last week, his excercise has been solely in the garden, Can I treat the garden?
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> image





Kare said:


> You don't need to treat anything. As it is still attached to the dog that particular tick has not got to the stage where it has laid any eggs. It drops off and then lays.
> 
> Yes there may be more, check him all over, and use a good tick remover to make sure you have all the parts of the tick. I have This Type works well.
> 
> If he had another and it has been missed it could have dropped off in the House where it would die off, or in the Garden. This is very late in the year for a Tick, the cold would be very much against the lifecycle going any further. To become a proper tick the life cycle involves three animals, first a small (rodenty type) animal would be needed to feed off, then a larger animal, then finally something as large as us or the dog or sheep...if the tick did get to lay eggs, and then did find a first host the creature is likely to take that away from your garden, then the next stage would take it even further, even if they were not in the middle of a cold Scotland it is unlikely any will find the hosts needed to become a real tick looking for your dogs blood, and if they did it would be highly unlikely to occur in your garden


Don't forget to keep an eye out for signs/symptoms of lyme disease, especially if the tick is likely to have been on him a while. Although if he has been vaccinated against it then no need to worry.


----------



## feorag

Horrible things ticks! :bash: I bet he picked it up when you were out on the hills last weekend, anywhere where there've been sheep. We were on holiday not far from Ballachulish years ago when we had the 2 german shepherds and walked them in Glencoe - they were covered!! We had to bath them in Alugen (which is now off the market) when we got home to get rid of them all. 

Now we are very wary and when we go on holiday we always treat Skye before we go, just to make sure.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Its our dog club's open show on Sunday, so we are going to set-up tomorrow afternoon. Unfortunately there is a Toy Dog show on the same day, so we thought our Toy group was going to empty, but we have thankfully managed to get quite a few entries for the Toy group. The Terrier group is the one with the elast entries, but there doesn't seem to be many terrier breeds at shows nowadays. The Utility group has the most entries, & our biggest entry breed is suprisingly Boston Terriers, with 18 dogs entered. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

18 Bostons - that's great cos I've never seen a Boston Terrier on the street for absolutely years!

We're off to Gretna in half an hour to meet Iain, shirley & my ex-husband Peter to take Ellie back! That'll be fun! *raises eyes*


----------



## Amalthea

Been busy today... Starting to turn the critter room into a baby room!! :gasp: Cleaned everybody out, as well.... 

Woke up Rosie so I could sift her sand. She was not amused :lol:


----------



## feorag

Aw, she's so cute! :flrt:

Us back from Gretna now, had a lovely shoppy day, said to Barry it's as well we don't meet up there every month otherwise we'd be broke! :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've taken in 2 needy critters. The first is a tiny baby corn snake who isn't eating. The person who bred them kept them in tanks hich are really too big for such a small snake, so no wonder it wasnt eating. Im having to force-feed it for now. The second animal is a wild hedgehog who turned up in my neighbour's front garden this morning & stayed there all day, trying to get under her wheelie bin. It looks ok, no obvious injuries, so I've taken it in, given it food & water & I will wait to see how it is in the next day or 2. Shell might be getting a new addition at the sanctuary if it doesn't perk up more, lol.


----------



## feorag

Poor corn snake! I wish people would read up on things and learn that snakes don't like large areas as they feel vulnerable and get stressed. :bash:

Good luck with the hedgie! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

My friend has asked her friend with the deaf kitty if we can go meet him :whistling2: Just waiting for a response...


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> My friend has asked her friend with the deaf kitty if we can go meet him :whistling2: Just waiting for a response...


ohh exciting iI've been away all weekend, so would you be getting this and the Bengal if Gary agrees?


----------



## Amalthea

Who knows... But it seems Mama Bengal has miscarried


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well the show today went well, with plenty of people turning out with some fab dogs. But the venue, which is a sports centre, let us down. In previous years they have never let us sell food, as they have a bar hich sells burgers, hot-dogs, etc. But today exhibitors went to thebar to get some food only to be told by the man there that they hadn't brought any food to cook. So wwe had to dash out to buy a load of things to make butties to sell. We were not anused, & complained to the manager after the show. It paid off, as we have a £100 discount on next year's venue hire.

The hedgehog must be pretty darn healthy, as I had put it in a meshed-off flower bed, with a plastic recycling box filled with shredded paper & a snugglesafe heat pad for a bed. It had eaten a dish full of cat food during the night, & this morning was nowhere to be found. My garden is enclosed, so I think it could be under the shed. Little sod, lol.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awww poor wee snakie, hope it eventually starts eating independantly for you Colin! Really wish people would do more research before getting (any) animals but particularly exotics, no wonder the poor thing wouldn't eat if it was in a big space. Hope the hedgie is ok, sounds like you have a new resident under your shed :lol2: Glad the show went well, despite the venue cocking the food up!

Ooooo exciting Jen!! Deaf kitty does look very cute, hope the meeting goes well!! Awww sorry to hear about poor mama bengal though, is she ok?






Bloody fuming today, some ****head cut me up on a roundabout in Stoke last night and ran into my car!! His car totally rolled over so it just shows the speed he was going to manage to do that. I'm fine but my poor shiny new car is now unsafe to drive till I get it fixed, there is only a bit of damage to the front driver side bumper but although I only got a glancing blow it's buggered up the wheel thingymerbobber so the steering is stuffed. So bloody pissed off, garrrgh! :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

She seems okay... Being watched closely by the vets, bless her 

STILL waiting to hear if we can go meet the little Deaf boy! I've started picking out names! *oops* I don't do patience well.

That's shocking about your car!!! :gasp: At least you're okay....


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> My friend has asked her friend with the deaf kitty if we can go meet him :whistling2: Just waiting for a response...





Amalthea said:


> Who knows... But it seems Mama Bengal has miscarried


Oooh!! Jen!!! :gasp: How exciting!

Sorry to hear about Mama Bengal - that's sad, but hey the little deaf white boy might be more in need of an understanding home.



Zoo-Man said:


> Well the show today went well, with plenty of people turning out with some fab dogs. But the venue, which is a sports centre, let us down. In previous years they have never let us sell food, as they have a bar hich sells burgers, hot-dogs, etc. But today exhibitors went to thebar to get some food only to be told by the man there that they hadn't brought any food to cook. So wwe had to dash out to buy a load of things to make butties to sell. We were not anused, & complained to the manager after the show. It paid off, as we have a £100 discount on next year's venue hire.
> 
> The hedgehog must be pretty darn healthy, as I had put it in a meshed-off flower bed, with a plastic recycling box filled with shredded paper & a snugglesafe heat pad for a bed. It had eaten a dish full of cat food during the night, & this morning was nowhere to be found. My garden is enclosed, so I think it could be under the shed. Little sod, lol.


Glad your show went off OK, but that's really bad about the catering - surely they knew your exhibitors would need food?? :bash:

Good news about the hedgie, if he's felt well enough to come out and go find his own bed somewhere.



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Awww poor wee snakie, hope it eventually starts eating independantly for you Colin! Really wish people would do more research before getting (any) animals but particularly exotics, no wonder the poor thing wouldn't eat if it was in a big space. Hope the hedgie is ok, sounds like you have a new resident under your shed :lol2: Glad the show went well, despite the venue cocking the food up!
> 
> Ooooo exciting Jen!! Deaf kitty does look very cute, hope the meeting goes well!! Awww sorry to hear about poor mama bengal though, is she ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody fuming today, some ****head cut me up on a roundabout in Stoke last night and ran into my car!! His car totally rolled over so it just shows the speed he was going to manage to do that. I'm fine but my poor shiny new car is now unsafe to drive till I get it fixed, there is only a bit of damage to the front driver side bumper but although I only got a glancing blow it's buggered up the wheel thingymerbobber so the steering is stuffed. So bloody pissed off, garrrgh! :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

Happy Birthday, Sammy!!


----------



## ami_j

*Happy Birthday Sam* :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Happy Birthday Sam


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Happy Birthday Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And for you I have an internet birthday rat...


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

*Sigh* why is it cats never do what you want :lol2: Howl insists on stealing my pencils from my desk and playing fetch with them, but with him liking to chew the things he plays fetch with I've been trying to encourage him away from pencils, so tried various things and most recently bought a worm shaped rubbery type cat toy, small enough for him to pick up in his mouth and safe enough he can chew to his hearts content and the most "pencil shaped" cat toy I could find. Will he play with it? Of course not, he wants the pencils. :2wallbang::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

How about pipe cleaners? Or straws!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> How about pipe cleaners? Or straws!


Oooo straws are a good one thanks!! Will invest in a pack of those lol. Pipe cleaners would probably be ok but he'd rip the fluff off everywhere, I spend half my time neurotically hoovering up after him as it is, not sure I could cope with pipe cleaner fluff as well :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Our have always loved long leather bootlaces - the longer the better and of course leather stands up to chewing better. It's also a good way of entertaining the other cats, because if one was playing with it and the others came along he/she would run off with it, but of course it left a great long trailing 'worm' so all the other would run after that. Good exercise! :2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Ooo I'll try that too, thanks Eileen!! Hopefully he takes to either straws or leather laces, my supply of pencils is slowly dwindling, the cheeky bugger jumps on my desk and steals them right out of the pot when I'm out of the room :lol2::lol2: After he's had them they are un-useable lol


----------



## Kare

I would just buy him his own supply, or even better buy yourself new ones and stop stressing on the old ones.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Kare said:


> I would just buy him his own supply, or even better buy yourself new ones and stop stressing on the old ones.


I don't really want him chewing pencils though, he has a sensitive enough tummy as it is without ingesting graphite, paint and wood shards lol. Given him a chicken wing to chew on for now to distract him from the pencils :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Afternoon everyone.
Thank you for all your birthay wishes. I am a spoilt girl from Glyn who has bought me a Nintendo 3ds so i can play professor layton games lol.I also had 3 of the 4 layton games available and a couple of other hidden object games so i can have something to do when i am confined to bed and diablo 3 for the pc. I also received from him a collectible Eeyeoore bone china mug, which i shall be keeping as far away from Gizmo as possible as he has broken all my other eyeeoore mugs little sod he is.

Becca straws are brilliant toys for cats Loki goes mad for them which is a pain when you have a sore throat and want them to use yourself as he pinches them out of my glass all the time lolI find pipe cleaners dont work as mine wont touch them lol but have never tried boot laces as mine would then go for GLyns lol.
And as an extra pressy i saw the house yesterday and it is perfect for me so accpeted it and shall be moving the beginning of November YAYYYYYYY. I willhave a forty foot garden as well so cats can have a run outside as too large to cat proof completely even though it does have six foot fences all round.It does need decorating but that is nothing lol. I am on cloud nine at momnt even though i am not well as shall even be getting my two dream rats soon too even though have to go to basingstoke to get them so seems my luck has finally changed after the horrendous start i had to the year


----------



## Shell195

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM*:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Highly pi$$ed off. I got brought an injured buzzard that was found at the side of a road with an injured wing. It turns out that it has been shot and had to be pts:bash: The vets have reported it to the wildlife officers!
Ive been very busy with Kalos, or Chaos as Steve keeps calling him:lol2: Hes turning out to be a lovely little dog and not the one described:flrt:
Any news on the deaf kitty Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

That is terrible  Poor bird 

Still no news on the kitty... My friend has been bugging the owner trying to get any sort of response, but nothing.  I've started looking for names, too...


----------



## feorag

That's awful Shell - poor buzzard!

I've been wondering how you where getting on with your new dog - in fact you've been on here so rarely I've missed you and was thinking last night when I went to bed that I would come on here and ask how the pup was getting on, cos I thought he might be keeping you busy, but you must have got my 'vibes' and beat me to it! :lol2:

I figured he'd be a different dog when he was with you, some people seem to have such high expectations of their animals without realising it's up to them to teach the dog what their expectations are.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awww poor bird!! I can't remember where I read it but apparently somewhere in the UK they are having problems with people shooting/trying to shoot golden eagles. Some people need bloody shooting themselves, they really hack me off!!

Awww Jen I'm sure you'll get a response soon, maybe they are just uber busy or something. Haha getting to the names stage is always the point with me where it becomes a "definite" and no longer a "maybe" pet :lol2::lol2: What names have you been thinking of?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, since he's deaf and Danny Elfman is partially deaf and we're HUGE fans... I was contemplating Danny. But I don't know if that suits the little guy's look... Maybe something more Halloweeny? I dunno. His name is Alfie at the moment, but I really don't like it, and it's not like he knows his name....


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Awww I think Danny is nice! Haha everytime my parents have had a white animal its been called Snowy lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Snowy isn't even on the cards


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> Snowy isn't even on the cards


Haha good good lol. My parents really do have no imagination with pet names :lol2: Whereas I spend literally days pouring over and analysing different names, sad, I know lol


----------



## kemist

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Ooo I'll try that too, thanks Eileen!! Hopefully he takes to either straws or leather laces, my supply of pencils is slowly dwindling, the cheeky bugger jumps on my desk and steals them right out of the pot when I'm out of the room :lol2::lol2: After he's had them they are un-useable lol


 
Forgive me for stating the obvious but have you tried using a pencil case or draw? My cat is obsessed with cotton buds and even in a tub with a lid he knocks the tub about till it falls open or the lid comes off so they are always in a draw or cupboard as are hair bobbles as he loves them too.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

kemist said:


> Forgive me for stating the obvious but have you tried using a pencil case or draw? My cat is obsessed with cotton buds and even in a tub with a lid he knocks the tub about till it falls open or the lid comes off so they are always in a draw or cupboard as are hair bobbles as he loves them too.


He learnt how to open doors and draws when he was a kitten lol


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Snowy isn't even on the cards


Wouldn't be for me either! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Zoo-Man said:


> I've taken in 2 needy critters. The first is a tiny baby corn snake who isn't eating. The person who bred them kept them in tanks hich are really too big for such a small snake, so no wonder it wasnt eating. Im having to force-feed it for now.


People really need to learn what they're doing. Don't know what your trying, but I've had great success with pinkies heated (with a hair-dryer) so they're warm to the touch, scented with chicks, one even took a liking to tuna.
Can try a lukewarm water bath as well, just in case of dehydration.
Sorry if all of that was common knowledge to you, just my experience :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Snuggly Lou :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Snuggly Lou :flrt:
> 
> image


I love this cat :flrt: he is so gorgeous


----------



## Amalthea

Me too :flrt:

He has to go to the vet, though  we think he's had a food allergy.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Me too :flrt:
> 
> He has to go to the vet, though  we think he's had a food allergy.


Poor boy


----------



## Amalthea

He's so sensitive


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> He's so sensitive


he looks like a big squidgy teddy


----------



## Amalthea

He's that too :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

My deaf white kitty is called Boo, it didnt take him long to learn sign language. I think its about time you were informed what is going on with this boy:whip:

I need to put up some more pics of this Greek pup hes such a sweet boy:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> He's that too :flrt:


:flrt:


Shell195 said:


> My deaf white kitty is called Boo, it didnt take him long to learn sign language. I think its about time you were informed what is going on with this boy:whip:
> 
> I need to put up some more pics of this Greek pup hes such a sweet boy:flrt:


:flrt: is there any chance he is a keeper shell?


----------



## Amalthea

Apparently, the girl that owns him is a friend of a friend, so she's having to go through her friend and the owner isn't responding to anything. Really upsetting, cuz I am pretty sure he'd be coming home with us when we meet him.


----------



## Shell195




----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> image


SO CUTE :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

What a cutie!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Snuggly Lou :flrt:
> 
> image


Aw, bless him! :flrt: 


Shell195 said:


> My deaf white kitty is called Boo, it didnt take him long to learn sign language. I think its about time you were informed what is going on with this boy:whip:
> 
> I need to put up some more pics of this Greek pup hes such a sweet boy:flrt:image
> 
> image


He looks well settled in your house Shell, will you be tempted to keep him?? Certainly doesn't look like a problem dog at all! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I see problem dog. *nods*


----------



## Shell195

If he stays it means I cant help more which is something I really want to do, Zawf are desperate for UK foster homes and up to now its just me whos offered:gasp:


----------



## Kare

Shell195 said:


> If he stays it means I cant help more which is something I really want to do, Zawf are desperate for UK foster homes and up to now its just me whos offered:gasp:


I would be more than happy to foster for any rescue organisations but I never turn out to be of any help because
1) I can only take longer coated dogs as true short coated dogs cause a reaction in me
2) I am down in Devon and therefore a pain to get to. Bristol most people will do, but Devon is unhelpful.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> Me too :flrt:
> 
> He has to go to the vet, though  we think he's had a food allergy.


Awww he looks so cute and squidgy and cuddly!!! :flrt: Hope it goes well at the vets, I know how stressful it is when they have allergies for something, we still aren't sure exactly what Howl was allergic to in his previous food and that was the supposedly "hypoallergenic" (although I know no food can ever be truly hypoallergenic) JWB. Trust Howl to be bloody allergic to something in a "hypoallergenic food" though, he doesn't make things easy :lol2: Hopefully you can figure out what it is so you can avoid it! 



Shell195 said:


> If he stays it means I cant help more which is something I really want to do, Zawf are desperate for UK foster homes and up to now its just me whos offered:gasp:


Oh Shell, if Eric wasn't allergic to dogs and Howl didn't enjoy winding dogs up I'd foster a dog in a heartbeat. I'm not sure how Eric would cope with a dog in the house though as I don't think he's been around one for more than a few days when he has visited my nan's dog  Gargh, wish there was a magic allergy cure jab! 

New doggy is so damn cute!! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

The thing with Louis is he tends to be fine on cheaper foods (going back onto supacat once we can get to the wholesalers), but has reactions to GOOD foods. JWB gave him the squirts and this reaction was from Harringtons.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> If he stays it means I cant help more which is something I really want to do, Zawf are desperate for UK foster homes and up to now its just me whos offered:gasp:


Then you're in a cleft stick aren't you? :sad: I'm sure if you could find the right home for him with the right people that would be a good result though?



Amalthea said:


> The thing with Louis is he tends to be fine on cheaper foods (going back onto supacat once we can get to the wholesalers), but has reactions to GOOD foods. JWB gave him the squirts and this reaction was from Harringtons.


Some animals just can't handle the higher quality of protein in their food, unless of course he has a wheat intolerance or an intolerance to something else in the bulking agent?


----------



## Amalthea

It upsets me, cuz I want to feed him on the best I can, but it just doesn't work. And then the other have to have the same, obviously.


----------



## feorag

And that's the problem with a multi cat household, sadly! :sad:

I know how you feel because you do want to feed your animals the best you can, but as you've found out, the best in quality and price isn't always the best for your pet.

The results of my blood test on Monday have come back and my thyroid level is still too high, so I have to have an increased dose of thyroxin. I knew I didn't feel any different at all, even on the 100mcg, but the doctor insisted I look 'a lot better' when I went 2 weeks ago, so it's a relief to know that the blood test has confirmed I need a higher does, 

Just been to physio to return the tens machine, which has helped with the pain in my shoulder, so I've bought one and the physio has discharged me, as they can't do any more for me.

Now I'm off to get Eve & Daniel from school.


----------



## Amalthea

And on paper, the harringtons should be good for Lou cuz it has added cranberry and he's prone to urinary issues. :roll:

Good the tens machine has helped!!! And once the thyroid works itself out with the thyroxin, that'll be a huge difference!!


----------



## feorag

I hope so! I hate being like this, I just can't find the energy to do anything and just seem to want to sit and do nothing, and that is so unlike me!

Shame about the Harringtons!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> The thing with Louis is he tends to be fine on cheaper foods (going back onto supacat once we can get to the wholesalers), but has reactions to GOOD foods. JWB gave him the squirts and this reaction was from Harringtons.


Aww poor little man! Must be something in the higher quality foods setting off his reaction  Have you ever tried either Acana or Orijen? They both use higher quality meat ingredients and absolutely no grains/maize/rice of any kind. They are literally the only 2 foods Howl can tolerate just thought I'd mention them in case you hadn't tried them, they worked for Howl and he's the most bloody allergy prone cat I've ever met :lol2: 



feorag said:


> Just been to physio to return the tens machine, which has helped with the pain in my shoulder, so I've bought one and the physio has discharged me, as they can't do any more for me.
> 
> Now I'm off to get Eve & Daniel from school.


Glad the tens machine has helped you Eileen!  The kids down here are on half term at the moment, Howl's been loving it as the kids always play out in the street so he has lots of people to stare at:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Yes, the children have broken up tonight and are off next week. The Scottish schools were on holiday the week before, so it varies between counties, never mind countries! :roll:


----------



## DavieB

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Awww he looks so cute and squidgy and cuddly!!! :flrt: Hope it goes well at the vets, I know how stressful it is when they have allergies for something, we still aren't sure exactly what Howl was allergic to in his previous food and that was the supposedly "hypoallergenic" (although I know no food can ever be truly hypoallergenic) JWB. Trust Howl to be bloody allergic to something in a "hypoallergenic food" though, he doesn't make things easy :lol2: Hopefully you can figure out what it is so you can avoid it!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Shell, if Eric wasn't allergic to dogs and Howl didn't enjoy winding dogs up I'd foster a dog in a heartbeat. I'm not sure how Eric would cope with a dog in the house though as I don't think he's been around one for more than a few days when he has visited my nan's dog  Gargh, wish there was a magic allergy cure jab!
> 
> New doggy is so damn cute!! :flrt:


There is a dog out there he wont be allergic too. Im testament to that. Ive ended up in hospital due to some cats and some dogs have had my whole face break out in pussy skin. Just need to find one that works..


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> There is a dog out there he wont be allergic too. Im testament to that. Ive ended up in hospital due to some cats and some dogs have had my whole face break out in pussy skin. Just need to find one that works..


Oh I really hope one day we can find one suitable...I do miss living with a dog!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

feorag said:


> Yes, the children have broken up tonight and are off next week. The Scottish schools were on holiday the week before, so it varies between counties, never mind countries! :roll:


Yeah my brother is off next week and he is in Staffordshire, I guess it makes sense in a way to stagger half terms but it's bloody confusing!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes, the children have broken up tonight and are off next week. T*he Scottish schools were on holiday the week before*, so it varies between counties, never mind countries! :roll:


Awww our little friend didnt come on


----------



## Amalthea

I just got head butted in the mouth by a playful mutt :roll: fat lip growing nicely already.


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Awww our little friend didnt come on


Maybe she finally took the hint?? :2thumb: 


Amalthea said:


> I just got head butted in the mouth by a playful mutt :roll: fat lip growing nicely already.


Oops! :lol: I've had a few of those in my time! Including a chipped tooth courtesy of my bosses' stupid Boxer dogs.


----------



## Kare

Anyones children collecting codes to get an andrex guide dog puppy before I throw the bog roll bag?

I have been asked to take on a foster GSD bitch with some socialisation issues because her owner has been diagnosed with early onset alzheimers. 

Problem is because of the situation it will be a favour in kind from the breeder rather than having any financial support and we are so broke right now. Hope my partner and I can find a way to save her, because of her issues it will be unlikely someone else will step forward

Off to worry about her overnight now.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Maybe she finally took the hint?? :2thumb:
> Oops! :lol: I've had a few of those in my time! Including a chipped tooth courtesy of my bosses' stupid Boxer dogs.


Maybe :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> The thing with Louis is he tends to be fine on cheaper foods (going back onto supacat once we can get to the wholesalers), but has reactions to GOOD foods. JWB gave him the squirts and this reaction was from Harringtons.


I wonder if he has IBD which s what Sophies Devon rex has, hes been fine for ages on Sensitive food but suddenly had another flare up so hes back on the steroids:bash:



feorag said:


> Then you're in a cleft stick aren't you? :sad: I'm sure if you could find the right home for him with the right people that would be a good result though?
> 
> Some animals just can't handle the higher quality of protein in their food, unless of course he has a wheat intolerance or an intolerance to something else in the bulking agent?


 
Thats the problem, hes such a timid dog he wont instantly bond with anyone it needs to be someone with patience and preferably someone with no cats or small dogs, He plays rough gets excited then runs at a passing cat, hes improving everyday though and really is a sweet dog:flrt:


Kare said:


> Anyones children collecting codes to get an andrex guide dog puppy before I throw the bog roll bag?
> 
> I have been asked to take on a foster GSD bitch with some socialisation issues because her owner has been diagnosed with early onset alzheimers.
> 
> Problem is because of the situation it will be a favour in kind from the breeder rather than having any financial support and we are so broke right now. Hope my partner and I can find a way to save her, because of her issues it will be unlikely someone else will step forward
> 
> Off to worry about her overnight now.


Mention fostering dogs and one will appear:whistling2: Is there no way the breeder will help with the cost of you fostering her?


----------



## sammy1969

Ok now a wits end with Figaro and his middening especally when he pees on my bed when i am in it asleep and he has a clean litter tray. I have no idea what to try now as it is jsut ridiculous and i am sick of having to change the sheets every day and wash the matress as best i can t try and get rid of the smell. I cant even shut him out of the room as the little sod can open the door and it jsut stresses him more. Anyone have any ieas what i can try please as now need to buy yet another brand new matress as this one is ruined basically


----------



## Amalthea

I'll ask the vet about IBD, Shell. It's worth a shot!


----------



## feorag

Shell I thought the same thing about Kare fostering - surely the breeder can help out with the food costs??


sammy1969 said:


> Ok now a wits end with Figaro and his middening especally when he pees on my bed when i am in it asleep and he has a clean litter tray. I have no idea what to try now as it is jsut ridiculous and i am sick of having to change the sheets every day and wash the matress as best i can t try and get rid of the smell. I cant even shut him out of the room as the little sod can open the door and it jsut stresses him more. Anyone have any ieas what i can try please as now need to buy yet another brand new matress as this one is ruined basically


Can you not pen him up Sammy? Maybe he needs to be re-trained? Failing which then put a little lock on your bedroom door. We have locks on every room from our hall, because Sorcha would never be locked out of a room. 


Amalthea said:


> I'll ask the vet about IBD, Shell. It's worth a shot!


It's worth looking at homeopathic remedies Jen, if you think it's IBD - it certainly helped our Merlin, but he never produced a normal stool in his entire life, it was always "Mr Whippy". Does Louis sometimes produce normal stools.


----------



## sammy1969

When you say pening him Eileen what do you mean do oyu mean like a dog cage as i know that when we did it in the past he got very distressed. We are now locking ther bedroom door when we are up and and about during the day so he cant getin to do it but the second the dorr is opened for us to ge to bed and we get in the next minute we havea lovely warm wet patch courtesy of my little darling. I did try shuting him in the bathrom with a vclean litter tray for two nights and every morning he came out and went straight and peed on the bed little sod. I know when we move he isnt being allowed upstairs at all and all upstairs doors will be kept shut so he cant get into the rooms although i dread what he is going to do on my sofas when that is put i place but they at least are leather but i still have a few weeks till go to then. But every morning i wake up smelling of cat urine and where i am down with an infection of some type right now hich is affectingmy lungs badly and i am fighting to stay out of hospital yet again his peeing is getting very frustrating and i even found myself shouting at thin air through pants in sheer frustration rather than have a go at him fo r doing it. Glyn is currently placing him every few hours into a clean litter tray to try and incourage him to use one againbut so far no luck. I think i would even be happy if he was jsut going beside the litter tray right now as him peeing on me is just not right lol


----------



## Amalthea

Lou's poos are usually normal(ish), but it doesn't take much for it to turn to liquid (literally).


----------



## feorag

sammy1969 said:


> When you say pening him Eileen what do you mean do oyu mean like a dog cage as i know that when we did it in the past he got very distressed. We are now locking ther bedroom door when we are up and and about during the day so he cant getin to do it but the second the dorr is opened for us to ge to bed and we get in the next minute we havea lovely warm wet patch courtesy of my little darling. I did try shuting him in the bathrom with a vclean litter tray for two nights and every morning he came out and went straight and peed on the bed little sod. I know when we move he isnt being allowed upstairs at all and all upstairs doors will be kept shut so he cant get into the rooms although i dread what he is going to do on my sofas when that is put i place but they at least are leather but i still have a few weeks till go to then. But every morning i wake up smelling of cat urine and where i am down with an infection of some type right now hich is affectingmy lungs badly and i am fighting to stay out of hospital yet again his peeing is getting very frustrating and i even found myself shouting at thin air through pants in sheer frustration rather than have a go at him fo r doing it. Glyn is currently placing him every few hours into a clean litter tray to try and incourage him to use one againbut so far no luck. I think i would even be happy if he was jsut going beside the litter tray right now as him peeing on me is just not right lol


Unfortunately that is what I meant Sammy. Re-training is just that. Putting him in a very small area with a bed, food and litter tray and not letting him out until he is using that litter tray all the time, after which you allow him in one room and one room only until he is using the litter tray all the time and then extend his space. If you don't want to crate him, then could you confine him to the bathroom and see how that works??? Desperate deeds require desperate measures I'm afraid. 


Amalthea said:


> Lou's poos are usually normal(ish), but it doesn't take much for it to turn to liquid (literally).


Merlin's weren't, but homeopathy certainly helped to keep it firmer than liquid.

I'm off to the dentist :gasp: in half an hour to get a filling replaced. Yuk!!!


----------



## cloggers

Got my hands on Biffy Clyro tickets :no1:
Went on sale at 9am this morning and people started struggling to get them at 9:10!
I'm dedicated, sat with two laptops and the phone since half 8 this morning, I'm so excited!
And I've got tickets to go watch Skyfall today :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

cloggers said:


> Got my hands on Biffy Clyro tickets :no1:
> Went on sale at 9am this morning and people started struggling to get them at 9:10!
> I'm dedicated, sat with two laptops and the phone since half 8 this morning, I'm so excited!
> And I've got tickets to go watch Skyfall today :flrt:


 Jealous, I really want to go and drool at Daniel Craig but as Arya is still exclusively breast fed there is no chance of that. More's the pity.


----------



## feorag

Sorry, haven't a clue who that is Jaime! :blush:

Katie, can you not express and fill baby bottles so Will can feed too and you aren't so tied?


----------



## Amalthea

I plan on expressing milk, so Gary can feed, too. Think it'll help him feel like he's a part of everything, as well.


----------



## Esarosa

The problem I had with expressing initially was the risk of nipple confusion in the early days. Then once my milk was established the problem became that I have really bad over supply and over active letdown issues. Pumping would increase demand abs thus up the supply even more, so currently trying to figure out how to manage things as she struggles with the fast flow even now and I don't want to make it any worse. I've been told to express at the same time every day so my body doesn't up supply to much, but if I'm only doing it once a day it will take a little while to get a stored supply up.


----------



## Esarosa

I've not put pictures up for a while


----------



## feorag

Oh my, she's a bonnie baby - I was gonna ask for an updated piccie.:2thumb:

We still have Chloe's first Christmas card to us with featured her feet and her second Christmas which featured her hands! :flrt:

This year Elise went to one of those paint your own pottery places and made a mug for Barry and a plant pot holder for me with her feet on and "I *heart* Nana/Grandad. I luvs it!


----------



## Kare

Shell195 said:


> Mention fostering dogs and one will appear:whistling2: Is there no way the breeder will help with the cost of you fostering her?


The breeder is a Facebook friend and is upset that she neither has the vehicle to get to the dog or the money to help herself it the dog at this second. Just bad timing alround she is a responsible breeder and offered generous future recompense without being asked

She will be finding the dog its forever home


----------



## feorag

I figured she was a responsible breeder, otherwise she wouldn't have bothered to ask for a foster home, I was just wondering why she couldn't help financially with its keep. So that's a shame - are you going to be able to sort something out?


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> I figured she was a responsible breeder, otherwise she wouldn't have bothered to ask for a foster home, I was just wondering why she couldn't help financially with its keep. So that's a shame - are you going to be able to sort something out?


We will muddle through between Steve and I, it will not be ideal but between that and leaving her there un walked and getting worse that she currently is I think it is the best solution to at least try having her here


----------



## sammy1969

Hi Meant to beon earlier but fell asleep lol this infection is a real pain but before that did acheive a bit twoards the move went down to the council to to sort my litlte bit of housing benefit etc and also my Comunty care grant application to help with the adaptions i need to have made to the new house. And then find a letter from the landlords to say they have moved my my tenancy commencement date up a week to the 5th which is stupid as i told them that i couldnt do it that soon as had to apply for this grant etc and that it would take 2 -3 weeks for me to receive the deciscion but seems i was speaking to the all yet agian so now have to call them on monday to tell them the same yet again.

Eileen I thought that was what you meant I am loathe to put him in a crate as he reacted badly last time we tried it but I dont think we are going to have a choice considering he opened the bedroom door in the night after being shut out of it and peed on us both. The thing is I always thoguht cats wouldnt sleep where they have done there business but it doesnt seem to phase him at all he will lay right by the wet patch he has just done.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Katie, you've triggered my broodiness now! She is adorable! :flrt:


----------



## Kare

Saw a baby picture of the girl I maybe fostering, she was a cutie at 3 months. She is now 21 months. I hope I can get her socialised and happy and ready for a forever home.

Her name is Jayla, I think I will have to change that to something similar sounding like Kayla or even Ella if she does come here. Not sure I could handle the embarrassment of sounding like I am calling for my Jailer across a busy park!!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Do send us piccies when you get her! :2thumb:

Does anyone have any snow left? We had a big fall of it last night, but the lovely sunny day we have today has melted most of it, but it's still lying on the lawns out of the sun's reach. Snow in October! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

We didn't get any...


----------



## Kare

We never get snow here, too close to the sea (one wooded path past a housing area and a field away is the nearest point on the coast path)

She may not come, it would not be the first time people are all up to rehome a dog until it comes to the point where it could be happening then actually doing it become too hard. 

I think as she is so young they will have to rehome her at some point as they are looking at a diagnosis of Alzheimer's and a dog expected to live another 10 years +, so really whilst it is nice to not have to see her uprooted equally it would seem that sooner maybe better than later, again because at present she is so young and adaptable. 

We will wait and see how that cookie (or bonio) crumbles

I have a Halloween party to attend tonight. I LOVE Halloween
I have dyed my blonde hair a pinky red and going as a zombie school girl
Have craved my pumpkin (well the first of two) for the pumpkin competion

Off now to cook some Halloween cup cakes and make a pumpkin pie!!


----------



## feorag

The people must be in a terrible position - one I'd certainly hope never to be in. I could imagine that they would want to keep their dog for as long as possible, but putting the dog first would say rehome sooner rather than later, so a terrible position to be in! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Half way through!!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh look at that gorgeous bump! Is your sickness any better yet?


----------



## Amalthea

Not been sick for about a week and a half now :2thumb: it's so great being able to eat! :lol:


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> The people must be in a terrible position - one I'd certainly hope never to be in. I could imagine that they would want to keep their dog for as long as possible, but putting the dog first would say rehome sooner rather than later, so a terrible position to be in! :sad:


Yes indeed. 

The Breeder put the question of when to them Friday Morning, not heard anything back since, so not sure what that means, I do not think they are really quite ready.

I am really drawn still, would be by far best for us for them to keep her for another few months say they wished to have her for Christmas and then start the new year in a new home. I can't see another 2 months only would make it much worse for her, or to fix her issues. See Steve has just taken the big step of joining an ex work colleagues start up business. It is a great business with potential really soon but the first 3-4 months were expected to be slow to get momentum and get leads towards sales. Soi we are very busy and yet still very brassic 

However we will take her when we need to and make it work for her either way.


----------



## feorag

Aw, baby bump Jen! :flrt:

I tend to agree with you Kare, that a couple of months isn't going to make a difference. To me the thought of onset Alzeimers is a lot to cope with, without the thought of losing my pets, so I am so sympathetic towards them.

I would think keeping her until after Christmas might be good for them while they come to terms with losing her as well as what the future holds for them. :sad:


----------



## feorag

So! Did anyone else forget to put their clocks back last night?? :blush:

We only realised at 4:00 (5:00 to us) when Barry sat down to look at the football results! :lol2:


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> So! Did anyone else forget to put their clocks back last night?? :blush:
> 
> We only realised at 4:00 (5:00 to us) when Barry sat down to look at the football results! :lol2:


No I didn't forget I was just thinking of leaving the Halloween party we were at when a friend pointed out it was an hour earlier than we all thought, so we sat down again and carried on!!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I'd have done exactly the same! I wouldn't care but I reminded Barry yesterday afternoon that they had to go back last night - yet we both forgot.

At least we had no plans for the day. The last time we forgot we had invited friends for dinner and told them to come at 1:00 for 1:30. So I had the meal all on time but no-one arrived. So I rang one of the couples at 12:15 cos I thought they'd forgotten. Of course they then informed me that it was only 12:15 and I'd told them to come for 1:00 and that was when we realised, so I had to ring around everyone who was invited to say "can you come now otherwise the meal will be ruined! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Luckily, our phones do it automatically :lol:


----------



## Kare

Amalthea said:


> Luckily, our phones do it automatically :lol:


we seem to have transitioned smoothly this time, but in the past automatic ones have been an issue because inevitably we forget which changes themselves and which do not and do not know which to trust as the base line....so wander around talking to our selves about "Springing forward, falling back" and " so what was ** is now**?!"


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!


----------



## Amalthea

I'm going to meet the little deaf kitty tomorrow


----------



## feorag

Exciting Jen! :2thumb:

I've went to the Hilton today for a massage therapy I treated myself to on Living Social. I had a back, neck & shoulder massage with hot stones, a facial and head massage and it was epic!! Then I went to the lounge and ordered myself a lush brie, onion chutney & rocket sarnie and a cup of green tea and sat watching over the River Tyne.

Driving home I was remembering things I had to do and couldn't believe my eyes that it was nearly 3:15. The time had gone so quickly, but then I thought "Aha, don't be caught out Eileen, your car was in the garage all day yesterday, so Barry probably hasn't corrected it yet, so I checked on my watch and it was indeed 3:15!

It wasn't until I got home and looked at the living room clock which said 2:15 that I remembered I hadn't changed my own watch! :roll: PMSL!!


----------



## Amalthea

:lol: Oops 

We are getting ready to head over to the hospital for our 20 week scan  

And then deaf kitty tonight!! If we decide he is for us, he's not coming home tonight, cuz she doesn't want her little boy to see him go.

Gonna be a good day!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Exciting Jen! :2thumb:
> 
> I've went to the Hilton today for a massage therapy I treated myself to on Living Social. I had a back, neck & shoulder massage with hot stones, a facial and head massage and it was epic!! Then I went to the lounge and ordered myself a lush brie, onion chutney & rocket sarnie and a cup of green tea and sat watching over the River Tyne.
> 
> Driving home I was remembering things I had to do and couldn't believe my eyes that it was nearly 3:15. The time had gone so quickly, but then I thought "Aha, don't be caught out Eileen, your car was in the garage all day yesterday, so Barry probably hasn't corrected it yet, so I checked on my watch and it was indeed 3:15!
> 
> It wasn't until I got home and looked at the living room clock which said 2:15 that I remembered I hadn't changed my own watch! :roll: PMSL!!


 
I would love a massage:flrt: Haha although I do think we have all been caught out by the clock change at sometime in our lives (especially me:blush



Amalthea said:


> :lol: Oops
> 
> We are getting ready to head over to the hospital for our 20 week scan
> 
> And then deaf kitty tonight!! If we decide he is for us, he's not coming home tonight, cuz she doesn't want her little boy to see him go.
> 
> Gonna be a good day!


 
Can they sex your baby today?
Dont forget kitty pics when you visit the deaf boy later:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

They could sex the baby, but we don't wanna know  so far all is good. Had to go for a walk to try to get the wriggler to turn back around and now we are waiting again. 

I will  so excited!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> They could sex the baby, but we don't wanna know  so far all is good. Had to go for a walk to try to get the wriggler to turn back around and now we are waiting again.
> 
> I will  so excited!


 Hehe good luck, they had me swapping side, walking and all sorts and the little monkey was still in an awkward position for measurements. can't wait for pics of the kitty too.


----------



## Amalthea

Ten toes!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Ten toes!!!! :2thumb:


Wee how is wriggler measuring?


----------



## Amalthea

Not been in to the midwife yet, but the sonographer said normal


----------



## Amalthea

I seeeeeeee you....


----------



## feorag

That is excellent news Jen!! Great scan photo.

And now you get to see your blue eyed white cat! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Only our kid would be getting into the Halloween spirit even before birth with a creepy scan picture


----------



## Esarosa

Lol that scan picture is amazing, and very halloweeny. Now can tonight hurry up so we can see the new addition!?


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!! If we decide to have him, I dunno how I am gonna be able to leave without him tonight!


----------



## feorag

Neither do I! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Crap.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Haha!!! If we decide to have him, I dunno how I am gonna be able to leave without him tonight!


pahahaha 'if', who you trying to kid? He's totally gonna become one of your fur kids :razz::whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> pahahaha 'if', who you trying to kid? He's totally gonna become one of your fur kids :razz::whistling2:


Haha! I know, I know...

Just saw the antenatal doctor and she said as long as everything is going well, I'll be induced at 38 weeks. I'll get my induction date at my 36 week appointment. If there are any concerns, I could be induced as early as 36 weeks.


----------



## feorag

Is that because of your diabetes Jen??


----------



## Amalthea

Yup...


----------



## freekygeeky

so excited to see him/her!


----------



## Amalthea

You and me both :lol:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone

Jen lovely scan pic I know it is easy to say but try not to worry about when you need to be inducedyou need to stay calm and serene lol even when he/she is poking you from the inside lol 

I have had a complete disaster this end had a really bad fall yesterday so spent the evening at a & e to be told i have concussion and damaged my left shoulder which is all i need right now and they sent me home due to lack of beds. I have the most horrendous headache today lol and my shoulder is sagony and i have now had my house moving date brought forward by week even thoughi have told the landlords i need to wait 2-3 weeks for a descison from social for help with removal costs which is going to cost fortune even though we are only moving one road over, seems to me they are taking the rip but know you cant say anything as oyu need the service but oh well life goes on lol. I hve had to put a plea out to my friends who are local on fb to ask if they can bring me any boxes as cant go out now which is a real pain as hate having to ask for help


----------



## Amalthea

Really, getting to this point was the main worry. I feel good today. Don't care about being induced  helps Mom plan her trip over, even *lol*

That sounds terrible, Sam!!! Do you have any pain killers?

I am currently on my way to meet the little deaf kitty :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

Well... how is the deaf kitty?


----------



## Amalthea

Lovely! :flrt: very playful and I am covered in tiny kitten scratches. If we take him, we will be his third home. He is five months old, so older than any kitten we've ever brought home. A little worried how our goofy mutt would take to a hyper kitten... But he is so soft when he actually cuddles. Apparently, he was in a playful mood when we were there. But he sleeps in bed with his owner's son every night.


----------



## ami_j

IF you take him.... Pfft when is he coming to live with you :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha! Said Gary and I would talk and could go get him on Thursday, IF we decide on taking him. 

She is rehoming because her kid torments him. Saw the kid smack the kitten, pull fur/skin/tail/etc...


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Haha! Said Gary and I would talk and could go get him on Thursday, IF we decide on taking him.
> 
> She is rehoming because her kid torments him. Saw the kid smack the kitten, pull fur/skin/tail/etc...


Pics on thursday then :flrt: What you going to call him :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! Doubt "Alfie" would stay IF he came home


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Haha!! Doubt "Alfie" would stay IF he came home


Yeah I see  So IF he comes home, any ideas of names?:lol2: Could call him Zero


----------



## Amalthea

I was kinda thinking Zero :lol:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I was kinda thinking Zero :lol:


Great minds : victory: Loved the scan pic aswell :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Haha! Said Gary and I would talk and could go get him on Thursday, IF we decide on taking him.
> 
> She is rehoming because her kid torments him. Saw the kid smack the kitten, pull fur/skin/tail/etc...


Aw Jen, he's lovely and you've got to rescue him from that life, cos if he has his back to the kid he wouldn't see him coming, so could get a real fright if he pulled his tail and stuff! :sad:

And he obviously needs a forever home cos 3 homes is not good for such a young kittie.


----------



## Amalthea

When the kitten got irritated with the kid, he smacked him obviously. Kid smacked him back.


----------



## Shell195

Your baby is gonna be trouble :lol2:

Cute kitty and you sooooo need to take him away from his bad situation:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Definitely, Shell!!! Was funny when he/she rolled over and decided enough was enough! :lol:

I do dread to think what the kid does to "Zero" when company isn't around. The Mom tries to stop him, but it just doesn't work.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Definitely, Shell!!! Was funny when he/she rolled over and decided enough was enough! :lol:
> 
> I do dread to think what the kid does to "Zero" when company isn't around. The Mom tries to stop him, but it just doesn't work.


Oh we are using Zero and not deaf kitty ..good sign  *giggles*


----------



## feorag

That's a bit scary actually!! Did she say how old the kid was?


----------



## Amalthea

The kid is two...


----------



## sammy1969

Sorry it has taken me so long to replyto oyur post Jen but lappy has had a fit andhad to do disc clean up defrag and virus scanto get it back working lol.

I have a morphine pain patch on all the time so cant take anthing on top as allergic to aspirin and ibruprofen ad wherei over dosed on a paracetamol based pain killer among other things earlier this year the docs wont let me take that either so having to endure it as the pain patch isnt working.
I have to say You have to get little Zero he is so cute and doesnt deserve that life poor little thing.


----------



## Amalthea

That seriously sucks, Sammy!!! Surely they have to find another pain killer that does work?!


----------



## sammy1969

I would of hoped but apparently most pain killers are either paracetamol or aspirin based so I have been left to deal with it on my own. My shoulder pain I can just about cope with but it is the headache and nausea from the concussion that I am finding most difficult lol Teach me to use my head to break my fall I suppose alhtough I would of thought it was hard enough to of wiht stood the blow lmao.

On the brighter side of life I finally have my two blue dumbo rex female rats reserved for when they are reay to be picked up and also coming wiht them is a blue capped rex girl who has the curliest whiskas I have ever seen lol Cant wait tilthey are old enough but have a couple of weeks or so to go yet


----------



## Amalthea

That is a bit of a bright side!! You'll have to share pictures!!!


----------



## sammy1969

Ok just trying ot work out how to add a picture to a reply post lol so i can show oyu them lol


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear you're in the wars again Sammy, so it's good to have something to look forward to - a new house (albeit earlier than you planned) and 3 new furry babs to look after.


----------



## sammy1969

Here are pics that i have of them so far they are all around 17 days old in these pics.



















Cant wait for them to get here lol they are so cute


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* I'll try and wait patiently... I don't do patience, though


----------



## Shell195

sammy1969 said:


> Here are pics that i have of them so far they are all around 17 days old in these pics.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Cant wait for them to get here lol they are so cute


 
Very cute:flrt: I hope things get better for you soon Sam x


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> Here are pics that i have of them so far they are all around 17 days old in these pics.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Cant wait for them to get here lol they are so cute


Awwww the blues are gorgeous, adore the black capped :flrt: makes me think of my Delahaye


----------



## sammy1969

THank you Eileen and Shell I jsut dont know who i have offended so badly lol to get all this bad luck but I will be ok once it is all over and done with lol Just wish I hadnt fell and given myself concussion as my head is killing me lol


----------



## Amalthea

They are SOOOOOO cute!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys!

Sam, sorry to hear about your health problems. Hopefully everything will be great when the new house is sorted finally.

Jen, I love that scan photo hun! :lol2:

Well I recieved an email this morning, from the secretary of Northern Counties Chihuahua Club, to say myself & Clark have now been added to their judging C list, meaning we can now be found by clubs looking for Chihuahua judges to judge at open show level. :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

ami_j said:


> Awwww the blues are gorgeous, adore the black capped :flrt: makes me think of my Delahaye


THE female capped is also supposd to be blue Jaimi not usre if it is just the shot or if they put up the wrong pic for me. They are coming from a rattery in Basingstoke which i have heard nothing but good news about from people who have purchased from the two women who run it.They will even tak e back any rats they seelshould your circumstances change which is brilliant and show how much they care.

Arent they just Jen lol had to have the little capped when i saw it lol


----------



## ami_j

sammy1969 said:


> THE female capped is also supposd to be blue Jaimi not usre if it is just the shot or if they put up the wrong pic for me. They are coming from a rattery in Basingstoke which i have heard nothing but good news about from people who have purchased from the two women who run it.They will even tak e back any rats they seelshould your circumstances change which is brilliant and show how much they care


Must be the wrong pic cos that is a black capped...but shes gorgeous so I would have her anyway :2thumb: Whats the rattery name? they got a website?


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Sam, sorry to hear about your health problems. Hopefully everything will be great when the new house is sorted finally.
> 
> Jen, I love that scan photo hun! :lol2:
> 
> Well I recieved an email this morning, from the secretary of Northern Counties Chihuahua Club, to say myself & Clark have now been added to their judging C list, meaning we can now be found by clubs looking for Chihuahua judges to judge at open show level. :2thumb:


That's great news!!! :2thumb:

The scan pic really makes me giggle :whistling2: *so proud* :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> That's great news!!! :2thumb:
> 
> The scan pic really makes me giggle :whistling2: *so proud* :whistling2:


Thanks hun.

If the baby is a boy, you'll have to call him Damien :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!


----------



## Amalthea

Right... Practical advice here. My heart says, get "Zero"... But head wants to know a few things... I've never brought home a kitten that wasn't a teeny kitten. How do intros tend to go? What about with a bouncy puppy that is used to mellow cats that don't take his crap. This kitten hasn't ever been around other animals at all...


----------



## sammy1969

I would say go for it hun get little Zero I would think as long as the intros are done slowly that things will be fine and he will find his feet quickly but i know Eileen an Shell know alot more than me. I had terrible thohts on how things would go when i bought NEro home as he had been attacked by a dog but found that by giving him room to go and hide and be alone etc and letting him meet my dogs on his terms things worked out brilliantly.

THe one i am getting is supposed ot be a blue capped but if it is this little on JAi I will snap her up anyway as never had a capped lol and she is jsut to cute for words lol. Willhave to look up the name of the rattery I know i is run by a girl named hayley and her friend in Basingstoke lol but cant remember the name off the top of myh ead lol have no idea why


----------



## ami_j

i say go for it jen...when we got casey we had a semi feral cat and they muddled together, after she gave him a bop on the nose. Diesel is obviously respectful to cats so i cant see there being too much of a problem


----------



## Amalthea

I wouldn't say Diesel is respectful. He desperately wants to play. He will chase cats outside and he tries it on with Kallie. He plays with Bindi and sometimes Lou allows him to sleep near him *lol.* but if they run, he will chase.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I wouldn't say Diesel is respectful. He desperately wants to play. He will chase cats outside and he tries it on with Kallie. He plays with Bindi and sometimes Lou allows him to sleep near him *lol.* but if they run, he will chase.


I'm pretty sure they will sort out their relationship fairly quickly


----------



## Shell195

Boo our deaf white kitty was about 5/6 months when we brought him home and he soon sorted the dogs out, he had never lived with other animals either. Hes very good at feeling vibrations so nothing can sneak up on him. I would get him and put him in a dog cage when you cant watch him(to start with) until Diesel accepts him as one of his own.


----------



## Kare

Wow, this thread exploded yesterday didn't it!!



sammy1969 said:


> I hve had to put a plea out to my friends who are local on fb to ask if they can bring me any boxes as cant go out now which is a real pain as hate having to ask for help


Phone local carehomes about boxes. If you can get a few to save tyou their delivery for this week, and someone to collect them, the boxes that contain the Tena pads are brilliant moving boxes, I mean perfect, great size for things, low to see over, wide but a good arm width for one, or useful for two to carry. Because they are low and wide they are solid to stack. Yes they have Tena on the side, but more than worth that lol!


----------



## Amalthea

I think if we got him and once he got used to Diesel, they could be playmates, which would be good for the pair of them.


----------



## Amalthea

Looks like the voice of reason has won...  I'm a little heartbroken. But Gary is making sense.


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> Wow, this thread exploded yesterday didn't it!!


It certainly did!! It's the first time I've been on in ages where I've had more a page to read to catch up! :gasp:

Sammy thos mice are adorable, they reminded me of my Wee Jeemy :sad: I love dumbos, but couldn't find any anywhere when I was searching for my last two. 

Jen, I think what Shell says is good advice, just always watch them. We have the same problems with Skye - after 3 years he still wants to claim doorways so he can see cats come in and out and he still stares at them and fixates on them, but at least now they can walk past him and he just watches, but if they run, he'll go after them.

Colin excellent news about the judging :2thumb: You're on the ladder now!!


----------



## Amalthea

*points up* we cross posted, Eileen.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> Looks like the voice of reason has won...  I'm a little heartbroken. But Gary is making sense.


Oh no  I was going to say go for it, I introduced Howl to my nan's mental border collie (she's a blue merle like Diesel! ) when Howl was just coming up to a year old and I didn't have too many problems (and she's never met a cat up close before and tries to attack any she sees when outside). I think to be fair though I was very lucky in that both Howl and Meg's temperaments were just "right" and Howl is super laid back with intro's to other animals anyway so that probably made things easier and I guess being deaf would complicate the intro's a little more too. It's such a shame though, you had such a lovely name for him too!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

sammy1969 said:


> Here are pics that i have of them so far they are all around 17 days old in these pics.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Cant wait for them to get here lol they are so cute


OMG Sam they are so cute!!! Oh you have to put more pics up when you get the little ones!! :flrt::flrt: How are things going with the move, have you managed to get hold of enough boxes yet? Really wish I was closer so I could lend a hand! 



Zoo-Man said:


> Well I recieved an email this morning, from the secretary of Northern Counties Chihuahua Club, to say myself & Clark have now been added to their judging C list, meaning we can now be found by clubs looking for Chihuahua judges to judge at open show level. :2thumb:


Oooo congrats you guys, that's fantastic!!


----------



## Amalthea

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh no  I was going to say go for it, I introduced Howl to my nan's mental border collie (she's a blue merle like Diesel! ) when Howl was just coming up to a year old and I didn't have too many problems (and she's never met a cat up close before and tries to attack any she sees when outside). I think to be fair though I was very lucky in that both Howl and Meg's temperaments were just "right" and Howl is super laid back with intro's to other animals anyway so that probably made things easier and I guess being deaf would complicate the intro's a little more too. It's such a shame though, you had such a lovely name for him too!


It's mainly cuz of how sensitive our current cats can be to change and the fact we are bringing a HUGE change into our home in about four months. And Gary's scared of that change, too. So it'd be two big upsets in a short amount of time.

I think if he had been a tiny kitten, it wouldn't have been so bad, but he's coming up to maturity, so would have been difficult


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> It's mainly cuz of how sensitive our current cats can be to change and the fact we are bringing a HUGE change into our home in about four months. And Gary's scared of that change, too. So it'd be two big upsets in a short amount of time.
> 
> I think if he had been a tiny kitten, it wouldn't have been so bad, but he's coming up to maturity, so would have been difficult


Awww such a shame but as you say you're doing the sensible thing especially if your cats are sensitive to change (Howl is so laid back he barely notices when anything changes in our house-unless it revolves around his food :lol2, still, knowing it's the best thing isn't really very comforting is it!  It's sad you can't take him but at least you'll have your little munchkin here in a few months time!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Heehee going to watch Skyfall soon, excited!!!!!! The excitement obviously is for the film itself and has nothing to do with the fact I'll get to stare at Daniel Craig for a few hours... :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Heehee going to watch Skyfall soon, excited!!!!!! The excitement obviously is for the film itself and has nothing to do with the fact I'll get to stare at Daniel Craig for a few hours... :whistling2:


Nomnomnom


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> It certainly did!! It's the first time I've been on in ages where I've had more *??* a page to read to catch up! :gasp:
> 
> Sammy thos *mice* are adorable, they reminded me of my Wee Jeemy :sad: I love dumbos, but couldn't find any anywhere when I was searching for my last two.


Well! I've no idea where my brain was this morning, but it obviously wasn't working properly! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> *points up* we cross posted, Eileen.


Oh we did - sorry! :sad: It was my last post and then I rushed out to meet a friend for a catch up coffee, so I just clicked 'submit' and then shut down, so didn't see your post above mine.

Sorry you've decided not to go ahead, but your Gary sounds like my Barry and always errs on the side of common sense and reason, whereas my heart always rules my head. I have to say I've never introduced an animal into our household since I bought my first cat and brought him home to the dog without worry about whether it would upset the equilibrium in the household, but actually it never has.


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 
Dont worry Eillen my brain is still whoozy and not working right. Nothig is going right this end Becca. I cant get boxes but will try your idea Kare as hadnt thought of that at all and who cares what is written on the side they will only end up being recycled anyway lol just iwsh we had one local to me so i could go and pick them up myself do have some one bringing two boxes tonight which is a help but may have to try and get to argos or a storage place and buy some that way which is an expense i cant really afford right now.I know if oyu were closer oyu would help hun and i truly appreciate you sentiment o many of my far afield friends have been more helpful than those who live on my doorstep not even my own family want to help at all so naff them i totally give up on them now as they obviously dont give a c**p about me. 
COl glad oyu are now are on the judges register it is great news


----------



## Amalthea

Sometimes it is good having somebody that will think with their head and not just let their heart lead them, but it sure is frustrating. 

It's a shame you're not local, Sam, cuz we get loadsa big boxes every Thursday with delivery at work. If you have an AS near ya, maybe worth giving them a ring and asking if they could give ya some  they're good boxes.


----------



## feorag

It is Jen, but I know it's as well he keeps me in check, otherwise I could end up with too many little furry critters certainly!


----------



## sammy1969

NOt sure if we do will have to look into it Jen afriend managed to grab me two and bought thm round tonight and another is going to try tomorrow to find some just hope they do as really beginning to panick this end


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys, we are chuffed to be on the Chihuahua judging ladder! :2thumb:

So Sam may be using boxes with "10" vibrating love beads" written on the side instead of "Tena Lady" :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Not sure which would be worse! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!! There's nothing on the sides of our boxes


----------



## sammy1969

Col you get worse you seriously do lol I can see me moving at midnight lol so no one gets to see what is writen on the side of my boxes although it could get the new neighbours thinking lolat least on he right hand side of the new house as Iknwo the people in the left hand side one lol they used to live in the next block up from me lol


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Haha I could imagine far worse things to be written on a box, but then I do have a ridiculously filthy mind lol. Do you have an Aldi near you Sam? The one near me always has loads of boxes. Wait, they have Aldi down south right? I can never remember seeing any the few times I've ventured down that end of the country :hmm:

Alternatively find out what day your local newsagents gets deliveries, I used to work at one and we would have loads of spare boxes after a delivery day


----------



## sammy1969

We do have an aldis here but it is quite far away and not being able to get out and about at the moment and Glyn being at uni it is all a bit of a mess really I have gotten soe more packedto day and found a couple of boxes to pack lol and i am still asking everyone well begging anyone near to me to help and try and get me some but looks like i am going tohave topay out £60 for a removal boxes set from argos or somewhere similar


----------



## ami_j

have you tried your local supermarkets/freecycle sam?


----------



## sammy1969

I have Jai my local asda only gets deliveries at night and gets rid of the boxes in the morning I have managed to grab a couple at my local corner shop but thats it and i need so many lol have far too much stuff me thinks lol Hopefully my mate will be able to get some tomorrow on her way over. it doesnt help tha ti cant go out on my mobility scooter as my brain isnt functioning properly and i am not safe to drive it lol


----------



## feorag

My friend has just sent me this lovely video!

Cat On Boat Plays With Dolphins | Slothster


----------



## freekygeeky

I forgot to show you,


----------



## Esarosa

sammy1969 said:


> I have Jai my local asda only gets deliveries at night and gets rid of the boxes in the morning I have managed to grab a couple at my local corner shop but thats it and i need so many lol have far too much stuff me thinks lol Hopefully my mate will be able to get some tomorrow on her way over. it doesnt help tha ti cant go out on my mobility scooter as my brain isnt functioning properly and i am not safe to drive it lol


 Sports shops but not sports direct/ sports world as their stuff is delivered on rails not in boxes. Clothes shops too.


----------



## feorag

freekygeeky said:


> I forgot to show you, image


:gasp: OMG!!! Gina! :bash: :roll2:

I'm off to meet Anyday Anne and we're going for morning coffee to the village hall where Linden (who had Charlie) lives for a catch up together, cos we haven't all seen each other since the car boots ended in September.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Christ, what is wrong with some people??? i went to th etakeaway at the end of the road earlier, & sat in there waiting for his food was a boy, must have been about 9 or 10, barefoot, wearing scruffy school trousers & shirt, shivering & coughing. He smiled at me as I waited for my food. He was a cute little thing, but I thought to myself "god his parents must be right bastards!". Makes me sick! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Poor kidlet


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Christ, what is wrong with some people??? i went to th etakeaway at the end of the road earlier, & sat in there waiting for his food was a boy, must have been about 9 or 10, barefoot, wearing scruffy school trousers & shirt, shivering & coughing. He smiled at me as I waited for my food. He was a cute little thing, but I thought to myself "god his parents must be right bastards!". Makes me sick! :bash:


I know exactly what you mean Colin. I see kids like that and I think "what chance do they have of a decent life?" No wonder we have so many problems in society! :gasp: I'm beginning to sound my age! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I thought exactly the same Eileen, what hope did this poor mite have of growing up half-decent! I'd have taken him home if I could!


----------



## Amalthea

I see "people" with kids all the time and wonder the same.


----------



## feorag

Sad isn't it? I remember years ago John and I were walking our dogs on the school field opposite my mum's and there were a couple of youngsters hanging around the school tennis court. One of the boys jammed his hand in the metal gate and it was in a bit of a mess, so we took him over to my mother's and cleaned it up and then took him home.

He lived at the bottom end of my mum's estate, which was full of A/H's and criminals and we knocked on the door, the father answered and we explained what had happend to the boy and his hand and he just looked at us like we were idiots and told the boy to get in the house, swiping him on the head as he walked past.

We got in the car and John said to me "what chance does that kid have of growing up into a useful human being with a father like that" and he was so right!


----------



## sammy1969

It makes me want to cry when i see kids like that especially as the parents dont sem to give a damn aboutt them and there are people out there who would give anything to be able to have the privilege of bringing a child into this world including myself. I mean we were poor when we were kids but my parents or all their faults and boy they are many i could tell you always made sure we had shoes for our feet and clothes for our backs yeah they may of been bought from charity shops and jumble sales but they still worked and fitted and we would never of been left out in the cold like that either.
I finally manaed to get some boxes for packing yesterday from sainsburys I managed to get litle gem lettuce boxes which were ideal for dvds and from waitrose i managed to grab four card boxes and a pizza box lol then went to Iceland and managed to grab hold of a load of egg boxes and weetabix boxes etc and they are going to save me some more over the wekend so i can collect them on monday. I am not saying i have alot of dvds but I managed to fill 15 boxes with them lol each containing between 40- 60 dvds each and then another 2 with pc games and console games of different types lol and i still have sme boxes left over to put cuddly toys in and whatever other silly stuff i ve managed to collect over the years lol but at least i have started now


----------



## Shell195

I see kids like that all the time round here its no wonder the world is the way it is 

Today I had "Inky" one of my old ex ferals pts. He had been going down hill for a while and even a Depo medrone injection didnt help so I decided to let him go while he still had some dignity 

Run free sweet boy, your sisters Izzy and Inca will be waiting for you xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww Shell, Im so sorry to hear that!  xx


----------



## Amalthea

So sorry, Shell :grouphug:

21 weeks :flrt:


----------



## Kare

Amalthea said:


> So sorry, Shell :grouphug:
> 
> 21 weeks :flrt:
> 
> image


My family seem to carry babies in a different way (ie up against the spine rather than forward) so it is odd for me to see someone look so pregnant so early. If I am the same and I do decide to try for a child next year I should look fairly normal until 6 months and then never even get to show as much as you are now and you are what 5 months?


----------



## Esarosa

Wow Jen the bump has really jumped out. I didn't really show until about twenty fiveish weeks then ballooned after thirtyish. Will they send you got further scans due to the diabetes? Will you be wanting a 3d one?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Today I had "Inky" one of my old ex ferals pts. He had been going down hill for a while and even a Depo medrone injection didnt help so I decided to let him go while he still had some dignity


So sorry to hear this Shell, but you know you did the right thing.

RIP Inky



Amalthea said:


> 21 weeks :flrt:
> 
> image


My goodness that is some size bump Jen. There used to be a saying that you carried girls 'in front' and you carried boy 'all around'- if that was true this will surely be a girl!



Kare said:


> My family seem to carry babies in a different way (ie up against the spine rather than forward) so it is odd for me to see someone look so pregnant so early. If I am the same and I do decide to try for a child next year I should look fairly normal until 6 months and then never even get to show as much as you are now and you are what 5 months?


I carried Iain all around and had a very small bump - in fact he came a week early and I visited my friend's mother the day before he arrived and she commented on how small my bump was and said I only looked about 7 months!


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, about five months now, Kare  I do love my bump, even if it does get in the way sometimes :flrt:

I'll go for a scan at 28 weeks and then every two to four weeks til delivery at 38 weeks, Katie 

I am pretty sure it's a girl, Eileen


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, about five months now, Kare  I do love my bump, even if it does get in the way sometimes :flrt:
> 
> I'll go for a scan at 28 weeks and then every two to four weeks til delivery at 38 weeks, Katie
> 
> I am pretty sure it's a girl, Eileen


 
Have you picked out your names yet?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah


----------



## Esarosa

I certainly carried Arya all in the front.: victory:


----------



## feorag

But you're not going to tell us until 'the event' are you! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

:lol: nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:

If this belly monster is the girl I think it is, she's gonna have her Dad wrapped so tightly around her little finger from day one :lol: Gary says it's a girl, cuz it is already a pain in the butt :lol:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: He doesn't know how true that is - yet!


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! I was the easy kid when Ben and I were growing up :halo: Gary's sister, on the other hand........ Not so much.


----------



## Amalthea

Gary picked up what will be the gliders' new abode once we convert it today


----------



## Esarosa

Oh that'll be great when it's converted.

I was a horror bag when I was little. I didn't sleep through the night until I was five. A combination of being in pain with my joints, worrying about my mum when she did a late/ night shift and being terrified of an ET poster I had in my room. Didn't get much easier when I started sleeping. I remember going to my brother's then girlfriend's house, my mum had been complaining about her on the way over. So I waltzed in and said ' My mummy thinks you're a bitch'. Oh dear. I never lied I was just way to honest! 

Arya so far is a total dream, she's had reflux and wind problems caused by her lip and tongue tie's making it difficult to latch as well as she should, but she's so good. If she cries it's usually tired or pain related. The rest of the time she's really smiley and giggly. When I found out the baby was a girl I swore my mum would send me a terror in karmic retribution, things could change but so far I've been so blessed with her. 

Dunstan baby language helped tremendously in the early days, I just youtubed it out of curiosity and saw an oprah video. It was fab, that and babywearing (refluxy) were life savers. Slings are totally addictive though:blush:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Gary picked up what will be the gliders' new abode once we convert it today
> 
> image


You have to post videos when that's finished - I'm dying to see it! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

found this on the field when I went for my walk :censor:


----------



## Amalthea

I am so excited to start work on the glider cage!!!  I'll definitely show off the finished product 

We have that same problem, Jai... Our nature trails get ruined by chavvy scum all the time.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I am so excited to start work on the glider cage!!!  I'll definitely show off the finished product
> 
> We have that same problem, Jai... Our nature trails get ruined by chavvy scum all the time.


bottles all over too  idiots


----------



## Amalthea

Yup. Sounds familiar.


----------



## Shell195

I never for one moment thought you would tell us Jen:lol2:

We have the same trouble with bonfires here:bash: Just come back from my walk with the 2 Greek boys and when we were about 10 minutes from home someone started to let off fireworks:bash: Poor Zak started shaking and cowering then made a run for home with me at the end of the lead and Kalos in hot pursuit. Whatever happened to fireworks just being let off on 5th November :censor::whip::bash: I cant even plan dog walking around it anymore:devil:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> I never for one moment thought you would tell us Jen:lol2:
> 
> We have the same trouble with bonfires here:bash: Just come back from my walk with the 2 Greek boys and when we were about 10 minutes from home someone started to let off fireworks:bash: Poor Zak started shaking and cowering then made a run for home with me at the end of the lead and Kalos in hot pursuit. Whatever happened to fireworks just being let off on 5th November :censor::whip::bash: I cant even plan dog walking around it anymore:devil:


poor doggys  
Oh you are wanted on facebook *angel *


----------



## Amalthea

Poor woofer butts  Diesel isn't too bad with the fireworks, but he does "protect" the house from them. 

Mom wanted to know the names we've picked out, cuz she saw something that she wanted to buy, but it is personalized. She was gonna buy one for each name :lol: called me a boy very nice name when I wouldn't tell her *lol*


----------



## feorag

Jen should that be *not *(very nice name) and you were on the wrong keys?


----------



## Amalthea

That too  phone likes changing perfectly good words into something completely different.


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 
Jen that is one hell of a bump makes me wonder how much more it will grow over the next few months lol. I second the request for pics of finished suggy abode. 
I am actually a little excited as i get to pic up the keys to the new house tomorrow and Glyn gets to see it for the first time as he has no idea what it is like lol


----------



## Amalthea

I'll try to make sure to post weekly bump pics  only have a couple from before 20 weeks, cuz I was still a bit nervous, I guess. 

Make sure to show off those keys!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today we were at Wigan open show, where Roxy got Best Puppy In Breed, & then went to compete for Best Puppy In Show, but unfortunately wasn't chosen by the judge. Oh well, a great result anyway.


----------



## feorag

That's an excellent result Colin! :no1:

I've got an appointment with the consultant orthopaedic guy tomorrow about my shoulder! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195

I hope they can help you Eileen!

Our sanctuary has an appeal on BBC Northwest tonight they spent 2 1/2 hours filming there this morning, Im not on it though:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*fingers crossed* Eileen 

That's brilliant, Col!

I'll try to remember to watch, Shell 

Today I am holding the store for the first time!!! And, of course, I have to call out maintenance. :roll:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

That's great Col, well done Roxy!! 

Oooo Jen that sounds scary, but exciting!! I hate being put in charge of anything as something always bloody goes wrong :lol2: Hope the day goes smoothly for you! 


Exciting Sam!! Bet you can't wait to show him the house!  When do you guys move do you have a date yet?



Thankfully it's been pretty quiet on the fireworks front here and what there has been hasn't seemed to bother the cats, but it's the big fireworks show at sefton park tonight and I live nearby so will see how the cats do! :S Still haven't got my car back in working order yet either as still waiting for the liability decision from the insurance people. Soon as that comes through I can finally get it fixed, I forgot how much I hated public transport!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I hope they can help you Eileen!
> 
> Our sanctuary has an appeal on BBC Northwest tonight they spent 2 1/2 hours filming there this morning, Im not on it though:lol2:


So do I Shell!

If they put it up on the internet, send me the link please??


----------



## Esarosa

Gutted I won't be able to see it Shell 

Jen a re you going to the embassy to vote this time around?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the day has picked up and we are only £110 away from doing target, so that's good. The maintenance man has fixed the issue, so also good :lol:

Nah... Not trekking to London to vote. And to be honest, I wouldn't know who to vote for. I can't even pick out a lesser of evils this time around. Shocking.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today is my birthday (31), so me, Clark & his little brother Mikey went out for lunch & then went round Ikea. I got a couple of orchids which were reduced to £3.49 from £5.89 - bargain!


----------



## feorag

Aw Colin - I didn't know!!! :bash:











A lot of birthdays on this thread lately???

Lots of my orchids have come from Ikea, they're dead cheap compared to other places and the blooms last for months and then if you cut them, they come again. I bought 2 at a garden centre last week for £2 each, the flowers were just about finished, so I cut the stem straight down when i got home and they're in an unheated bedroom until they come back into bloom! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I nearly brought home another orchid from b&q the other day. Reduced to £2... But I bought a peace lily and a tree instead. Both reduced. The lily was £2 and the tree was £6... Gonna be going into the baby room with my three orchids. And am gonna move my spider plant that the cats keep eating in there, as well. Plus I MAY have bought an ivy today that was reduced to £1... :blush:

I already wished ya a Happy birthday, Col, but here's another  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

At least I find that my cats don't touch my orchids, whereas I gave up houseplants years ago when i started with cats cos they ate them all.


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> At least I find that my cats don't touch my orchids, whereas I gave up houseplants years ago when i started with cats cos *they ate them all*.


I wish Onion would just eat them, but no, he has to poo in their pots *sigh* :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

*H* said:


> I wish Onion would just eat them, but no, he has to poo in their pots *sigh* :lol2:


:lol2: the fun in living with mental animals


----------



## *H*

ami_j said:


> :lol2: the fun in living with mental animals


Aye, all mine have mental traits, so I should be used to it :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I know it is Kallie that eats the plants. Not tried her around the orchids, but I'd be heartbroken if she ate them, cuz they remind me of Grandpa.


----------



## *H*

"You can come through when I allow it... minion"

VIDEO0005 - YouTube


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> At least I find that my cats don't touch my orchids, whereas I gave up houseplants years ago when i started with cats cos they ate them all.


I bought my cacti type plants in last week and forgot to keep them away from the cat and the none prickly ones have teeth marks and i caught him trying to shadow box my aloe vera:lol2:


----------



## feorag

*H* said:


> I wish Onion would just eat them, but no, he has to poo in their pots *sigh* :lol2:


Mine wee in them too if they are big enough and standing on the floor, but small ones on furniture are a bit safe.



kemist said:


> I bought my cacti type plants in last week and forgot to keep them away from the cat and the none prickly ones have teeth marks and i caught him trying to shadow box my aloe vera:lol2:


Mine even managed to eat a Crown of Thorns! :gasp:


----------



## DavieB

Spiders in SA

One of the things im least looking forward to in Oz, when.. If... I get there...


----------



## feorag

Can't get to see anything cos you have to log on, but then again why would I want to look at spiders :gasp: I hate the thing! :lol2:
I take it your telephone interview went reasonably well then??


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 
I HATE MOVING I swear if one more thing goes worng i am going to scream. We went and collected the keys on Monday morning and then took Glyn to see the house for the first time. Went in the front door to find that all the wallpaper had been stripped off the living room walls since i last saw it looked into the kitchen to find a huge gash had been taken out of one of the kitchen walls and the plaster was hanging off of it looked up at a bit boxing in was hanging off. Went to see the upstairs to find the man bedroom had also been stripped of its wallpaper and the fitted wardobes had also been removed. And in the spare room i have a hole in the floor boards. I phoned the office to ask what had happened and to find out if they were coming to decorate the walls as it was supposed ot of been in a reasonable state ofdecor which of course it now wasnt to be told that they had been given no order to issue me decorating vouchers and that i would have to pay for it and as for the rest that wasnt theri problem so went beserk at them as i had nearly fell due to catching my crutch in the hole in the floor.I then was calle dback by my housing officer to be told that was supposed to of been issued vouchers for decorating but that i wouldnt get them till the end of the week and i have to move on friday. As for the holes and othe damage it could take a couple of weeks to get the void team back ou to sort it all out even though it was supposed to of been done before i was given the keys. All in all it is a complete shambles and i wonder what housing associations are actually doing as it certainly isnt what they are meant to be lol.
Rant over sorry lol


----------



## Shell195

Thats awful Sam:bash: Do they not alarm their empty properties?

Eileen heres the sanctuary link with Vickie my friends daughter and Liz one of our fundraisers

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/909105-our-sanctuaries-news-appeal.html


----------



## sammy1969

NOthey dont Shell however the damage was done by the void team so it seems as i know it wasnt there when i viewed the house and my mate who accompanied me has just confirmed it just incase i had not noticed it lol. I am so fed up with it all now as it jsut seems to be one thing after another lately


----------



## feorag

Good video 'H'! :2thumb:

Hope that appeal helps bring in some much needed money Shell! :2thumb:

Sammy, sorry to hear about all your moving problems. Just the thought of packing up all the stuff in our loft and garage, never mind the house, puts me off even considering it!

I've just finished this cardigan for Darcey and these mittens for Gina.


----------



## sammy1969

I think my rant is enough to put anyone off doing any sort of packing lol I m just so fed up with it all now will just be glad to be done with it


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

*H* said:


> "You can come through when I allow it... minion"
> 
> VIDEO0005 - YouTube


Haha that is brilliant, can clearly see who's the boss there :lol2: LOVE the name Onion too, awesome name!!

Aww Sam that is terrible!! Can't believe they would leave the house in that state, it really is disgusting they could do that. Really hope they bloody sort it out for you. If my car was in a working state I would literally drive right down there and give you a hand with the move, unfortunately my baby is still not fixed yet thanks to the insurance taking so long to make a liability decision! 

Oooo Eileen they are so pretty! I wish I could knit that well, all I can do are scarves and even those come out all wonky cos I can't get my tension right!

Watched the link you posted on facebook Shell, really hope it helps bring in some more donations! 



Poor Howl has been very wheezy the past few days, his inhaler was starting to run out so I got him a new one so hopefully this helps. I feel so terrible when all he wants to do is play and I can't play too much with him in case it sets of an asthma attack  He gives me the puss in boots eyes!!


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Helluva windy day up here. :sad:

I'm off to the doctors this afternoon for one of the two most delightful experiences women can have medically - and it's not a mammogram! :sad:

That's the sum total of my excitement for today! :lol2:

Up to date photo of Darcey on her way to a fireworks display the other night.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Morning everyone! Helluva windy day up here. :sad:
> 
> I'm off to the doctors this afternoon for one of the two most delightful experiences women can have medically - and it's not a mammogram! :sad:
> 
> That's the sum total of my excitement for today! :lol2:
> 
> Up to date photo of Darcey on her way to a fireworks display the other night.
> 
> image


That isn't Darcey, the child is too big and old :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone 

Well started to move the smaller items today so at least i fele i have made a start and have hired a van for friday thanx to a kind friend footing the bill till i get the descision on help with my removal costs which I will never be able to express just how grateful I am to her but will be buying her a huge thankyou present to try once it is all over.
Becca you are such a lovely person i really appreciate the fact that you would literally drop everything to help me if you could but cant coz your car is poorly.It shows me just how genuine you are as are all the ladie and gents on here you are all so supportive and i have realised i have some really good friends who care about me even though they have never met me in person


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> Good video 'H'! :2thumb:


Fanks hun 



Serenity's_Fall said:


> Haha that is brilliant, can clearly see who's the boss there :lol2: LOVE the name Onion too, awesome name!!


He does it with the 2 bigguns too, He kicks them of their beds, and bosses them around the little bugger.

I chose his name as I have a cat fur allergy - he makes my eyes water :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Hope everything goes OK on Friday when i presume you are moving the bulk of your stuff.


ami_j said:


> That isn't Darcey, the child is too big and old :gasp:


Scarey isn't it??

Here's a lovely video of her 'walking' Isis their JRT - :lol2:

So who is walking who?? - YouTube


And another one of Darcey and Ellie this summer helping Skye to cool down - I think she's highly amused, don't you?

More Skye, grandchildren and hosepipes - YouTube


----------



## sammy1969

THank you Eileen yeah Friday is the day we move the big furniture not looking forward to that at all as willhave no net for a week and no telephone either. I was so angry at myself earlier as i managed to break a very very expensive dragon ornament which you just cant buy anymore I was so careful when trying to turn it to be able to bring it out of the display case carefully the second i stopped the arm that held one of the three dragons in the base came loose and it dropped hitting the front of the case. Cant beleive it.


----------



## Shell195

Loving the videos:2thumb: I cant believe how big Darcey and Onion have got:gasp: It sounds like you have a good friend there Sam, good luck with the rest of your move


----------



## feorag

She sure has! I've just booked them to come up for 5 days on the 19th November - I can't wait to see her!! :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## sammy1969

I can honestly say she is one in a million as she was also the person who dropped everything and ran to my aid when Dante was taken so ill and that was on our first meeting . She is one of those special people who comes into your life when you need them the most and will do all they can just to help with no thanx asked for or expected and become one of your closest friends wihtout any thought at all on oyur part, if oyu know what i mean


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Hope everything goes OK on Friday when i presume you are moving the bulk of your stuff.Scarey isn't it??
> 
> Here's a lovely video of her 'walking' Isis their JRT - :lol2:
> 
> So who is walking who?? - YouTube
> 
> 
> And another one of Darcey and Ellie this summer helping Skye to cool down - I think she's highly amused, don't you?
> 
> More Skye, grandchildren and hosepipes - YouTube


Hahahahaha I was laughing at just how excited she got :lol2: What a lovely happy little girl


----------



## DavieB

I got the job!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm high as a kite now!!!!

Sorry I've nit been in discussions lately srrms I only pop into talk about me just had a load of craps going on lately hopefully this is a step in the right direction. Yuri has his rabies jag in the morning too


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> I got the job!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm high as a kite now!!!!
> 
> Sorry I've nit been in discussions lately srrms I only pop into talk about me just had a load of craps going on lately hopefully this is a step in the right direction. Yuri has his rabies jag in the morning too


 
Well Done you:no1: When do you leave for Oz ??


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

DavieB said:


> I got the job!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm high as a kite now!!!!
> 
> Sorry I've nit been in discussions lately srrms I only pop into talk about me just had a load of craps going on lately hopefully this is a step in the right direction. Yuri has his rabies jag in the morning too



Oooo congratulations!! So exciting, do you know when you start yet?


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> I got the job!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm high as a kite now!!!!
> 
> Sorry I've nit been in discussions lately srrms I only pop into talk about me just had a load of craps going on lately hopefully this is a step in the right direction. Yuri has his rabies jag in the morning too


Congrats, that's amazing! You'll need a pool so Yuri can cool down, haha

I'm really jealous, lucky you


----------



## Esarosa

Oh wow congrats on the job, when do you start?

Eileen I can't believe how grown up Darcey looks!

And finally, how is the foster doggy doing Shell?


----------



## feorag

I've had forum withdrawal symptoms all morning, cos my server was down and I couldn't get on line! :gasp:

I'm at Roz's now on her laptop catching up! :jump:


DavieB said:


> I got the job!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm high as a kite now!!!!
> 
> Sorry I've nit been in discussions lately srrms I only pop into talk about me just had a load of craps going on lately hopefully this is a step in the right direction. Yuri has his rabies jag in the morning too


Davie, that is excellent news, you must be made up!!

You will still come and chat to us though when you're an antipodean, won't you?



Esarosa said:


> Eileen I can't believe how grown up Darcey looks!


Scary isn't it? You'll be there before you know it with Arya, it all happens so fast, which is why I think mothers who go back to work when their children are still babies miss out on so much. The development they make in the first 5 years is awesome!


----------



## DavieB

I've been informed that I'll be receiving a letter of offer in the post... Let me think should I accept it....

I'll share pics of Yurin in the outback instead of the highlans Eileen... 

I'll be renting a place with Aircon Annabel .

I imagine it will take upto 3 months to sort out the visa So I should be here for Christmas and new year. 

Yuri's breeder has been in contact making sure I was taking him with me...She was ready to pull the "he can't be rehomed by you" card. Which I was really quite happy about proves to me she cares about her litters. I told her he'd been waway for his rabies vaccine and things were moving to get him exported.


----------



## feorag

:sad: Sadly it'll not be the same Davie, as I don't have a passion for Oz, so don't get homesick to see it! :sad:

Also I'm disappointed cos I was always hoping that one day at some time in the future when I was up visiting Iain, we could have maybe met up with the dogs and taken them for a walk together.

But it's brilliant news for you - what a future you can have out there, compared to here! :2thumb:

I've been out to meet Anyday Anne for lunch and have a mooch around our newest Discount store and a quick look around B&M, cos they're closing down on Saturday.


----------



## Amalthea

I have a passion for Oz, though, so... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

You really like those pouchie critters don't you? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Just a bit :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow Davie, what fab news, you lucky git! :2thumb:


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> I've been informed that I'll be receiving a letter of offer in the post... Let me think should I accept it....
> 
> I'll share pics of Yurin in the outback instead of the highlans Eileen...
> 
> I'll be renting a place with Aircon Annabel .
> 
> I imagine it will take upto 3 months to sort out the visa So I should be here for Christmas and new year.
> 
> Yuri's breeder has been in contact making sure I was taking him with me...She was ready to pull the "he can't be rehomed by you" card. Which I was really quite happy about proves to me she cares about her litters. I told her he'd been waway for his rabies vaccine and things were moving to get him exported.


If you need every penny you can get then don't make the mistake of going through one of those companies that offer to export for you. Contact the Australian people in charge of these things and contact the airline and do it yourself. At least going to Canada my friends found that the export companies are ridiculously over priced by£1000's. Although saying that Australia does tend to be much more complicated.

Where in the country are you heading to, I have lived for over a year in Australia. I loved it.


----------



## DavieB

I'm headed to Adelaide. Looks quite nice and relaxed there. Where were you?

I really don't have anything worth taking we're going to sell everything and start again, not paying 7 or 8 grand to transport stuff thats only worth about that. We'll sell what we can and start again over there.


----------



## feorag

You've certainly got a busy few months ahead of you now Davie!!!

This is for Shell - I just couldnt' resist sharing - and bless Mr Happy on the end! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> You've certainly got a busy few months ahead of you now Davie!!!
> 
> This is for Shell - I just couldnt' resist sharing - and bless Mr Happy on the end! :flrt:
> 
> image


 

Awwww so sweet:flrt: Im suffering with an abscess in my mouth at the minute:bash: Been trying to get an emergency appointment at the dentists which isnt proving very easy 

Today at the sanctuary we lost Ginnie our old chestnut mare to a twisted gut due to colic, such a sad day


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> I'm headed to Adelaide. Looks quite nice and relaxed there. Where were you?
> 
> I really don't have anything worth taking we're going to sell everything and start again, not paying 7 or 8 grand to transport stuff thats only worth about that. We'll sell what we can and start again over there.


I spent most of the months I was there in Canberra, however I did spend a fair amount of time in Adelaide, I loved the older feel of the place. Have to say I think you made the correct choice, if I were to move there I would likely choose there too, or maybe an out lying area around Melbourne.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Awwww so sweet:flrt: Im suffering with an abscess in my mouth at the minute:bash: Been trying to get an emergency appointment at the dentists which isnt proving very easy
> 
> Today at the sanctuary we lost Ginnie our old chestnut mare to a twisted gut due to colic, such a sad day


so sorry to hear you're suffering - hope you can sort it out.

Poor Ginnie - that's an terrible, painful thing for her! :sad:

Kare directed me to a GSD walking Facebook page, which I joined last week. They arrange walks in all the northern counties and they had one yesterday near Huddersfield, which was a bit too far for me to go, but they've directed me to a north east group who walk at much closer locations to me, such as Plessey Woods and Blyth beach, where I walk Skye myself anyway, so I'm looking forward to joining them. Sadly their next walk is at Plessey next Sunday and I just promised a local garden centre that I would face paint/glitter tattoo for their christmas fair on the same day, just before they announced the date! :bash: However, there will be other days.

Loads of photos were put up yesterday of the walk in Huddersfield and honestly it just melted my heart looking at all those GSDs running together, lying in muddy puddles and generally having fun. I'm feeling really positive about Skye, being around dogs the same size as him and being able to have fun, once he's settled. yesterday we went to PaH and bought a Basket muzzle in readiness. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

So sorry about Ginnie and your poorly mouth, Shell 

22 weeks :flrt: back fat has reappeared, but I'm okay with that :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Today we were at Hyde & District open show, where Roxy came 1st in AVNSC Puppy, got Best AVNSC Puppy, & then went on to get Utility Puppy Group 3. So we took home some nice rosettes for her awards board. :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

That's great, Col!!!

Last night, we took the pinny gigs to our friends' house where they are gonna stay over winter, so we can get the baby room done. The house already feels so quiet without their WEEP WEEPing  no Peri face staring out begging for attention as soon as I walk in their room


----------



## Kare

Amalthea said:


> Last night, we took the pinny gigs to our friends' house where they are gonna stay over winter, so we can get the baby room done. The house already feels so quiet without their WEEP WEEPing  no Peri face staring out begging for attention as soon as I walk in their room


Awww

The dog I was going to be fostering is not going to be coming, at least not at the present time.
The owners have just come back from a canal holiday with her and she was apparently well behaved whilst away so they are going to try for a bit longer with her.

A large part of me is relieved, it is really a bad time for me to be taking on another mouth to feed and more paws to walk, but there is that part of me that is fairly down about not having her here. I didn't really realise how many times a day I was thinking of what I needed to do for her, everything from seeing the long lead I sorted out to going to back door and seeing the fence panel that needs a repair. i was looking forward to the challenge, the puzzle of trying to see it her way and then helping her see her fears as less stressful and reacting in another way.

Strangely also being a nurse I know the aggression that comes hand in hand with Alzheimer's and I worry that although it is good for her that she gets to stay put now, with a dog who is not yet 2 they could easy have her another 10 years and in that time I cannot see they will always be able to keep her as it is the owner who she has the bond with and who can handle her best who is affected. Silly to worry over the welfare of a dog that is not mine and I have never met, but I do.


----------



## feorag

I can understand those feelings perfectly Kare, I feel like that every time I hear of an animal in distress, i.e. "how can I help" and you had already started making your plans for this girl. I think the owners will still struggle to cope with the dog and like you I hope the dog doesn't suffer in the frustration that the owner will soon be feeling as as the condition progresses.

Canny belly you've got there now Jen! :2thumb:

Excellent result from your show yesterday, Colin. Roxy certainly seems to be improving as time goes on. :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Loving the belly, but the back/hip pain can kindly piss off.  I'm hurting so much right now. Got a heat patch on to try and alleviate it a bit at work, but it's not doing much at all


----------



## Esarosa

Jen have you tried a proper bump support? They sell them in mothercare, or you can ask midwife to see if she can refer you for one. I had spd throughout the whole pregnancy, it actually improved at about twenty nine weeks then got worse in the last week before I had her, I'm still dealing with the repercussions of it now. But a decent support did help somewhat, as did lots of pillows on a night. I had one behind my back( mainly to stop me rolling as they say left lying allows more oxygenated blood to get to bubs) and a pregnancy long one between my knees and around my bump. They did help a fair bit.

As for any unwanted fat, breastfeeding meant the weight dropped off at a rate of knots... still got the skin to attempt to tone but it was like magic. Growth spurts are my best friend I can eat like a horse and Judy burn it right off lol. I think slinging helped too.


----------



## Amalthea

I'll look into a bump support. I'm totally up for suggestions, cuz the pain actually makes me feel sick. I'm surrounded by pillows, Gary, Diesel, and Lou at night *lol*

Can't wait for the miraculous weight loss associated with breast feeding. That is a huge incentive to go all natural, I ya ask me!! :lol:


----------



## feorag

Have you thought about trying a tens machine, Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

No, but I may bring that up with the midwife....


----------



## DavieB

Feel for y Jen. 

Emma had a nightmare to split pelvis sciatic nerve.. Worst of all she had to get her appendix out at 26 weeks. 

Small funny story though (for me) 

You know all the old jokes about sewing the woman up a bit tighter after being cut open... Well emma was cut open and sewn up too tight now after 3 years she is having to go and get cut open again.... Ouch.


----------



## feorag

I know it's certainly helping me with my shoulder pain. The physio at the hospital told me that they all do the same job, so it follows that the most expensive wouldn't give a better result than the cheapest. 

I bought mine on line from Lloyds Pharmacy and I got it VAT free cos it was for health reasons - they give you choices of 'conditions' to click, I would hope pregnancy would be on there too, but if it isn't back problems will be, which then means you don't have to pay VAT, which helps!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

DavieB said:


> Feel for y Jen.
> 
> Emma had a nightmare to split pelvis sciatic nerve.. Worst of all she had to get her appendix out at 26 weeks.
> 
> Small funny story though (for me)
> 
> You know all the old jokes about sewing the woman up a bit tighter after being cut open... Well emma was cut open and sewn up too tight now after 3 years she is having to go and get cut open again.... Ouch.


Ouch, indeed!!! :gasp:

That's handy to know, Eileen!! I'll have a looksee :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> You know all the old jokes about sewing the woman up a bit tighter after being cut open... Well emma was cut open and sewn up too tight now after 3 years she is having to go and get cut open again.... Ouch.


That happened to my friend and neighbour when I lived in Hampshire. When Tristram was 3 year old she had an op to sort out the problem. I remember laughing as she showed me all the 'growing in size' dildos she was given to help her get over the op.


----------



## Esarosa

I was told I couldn't use my tens machine for back or hip pain until 34 or 36 weeks due to the risk of it causing labour. I used it on the Thursday when I was 39 weeks, and had my show and contracting Friday night after having Braxton hicks since the Thursday, May be coincidental, but one of the lasses on pregnancy thread had a similar thing happen. Think it was Rachel with Gabe but may be wrong.

I actually loaned my machine out to a friend if my brothers but can ask him if she's done with it and still has it if you wanted.


----------



## Amalthea

I'll speak to the midwife/doctor peoples on Tuesday next week and see what they say I can do for pain relief. I'm currently soaking in (what I would consider) a luke warm bath to try and ease it a bit.


----------



## Shell195

Yayyyy tooth now removed and feeling great. Ive started a diet today too, I cant believe how fat Ive got, even with all the dog walking and sanctuary work:gasp: 
Jen that sounds awful, I never suffered with any pains during pregnancy, thank god. Surely there must be some pain relief you can use!

Kare I think I would be feeing like you too, especially after all the planning you have done


----------



## Amalthea

I don't think the boobs help any... I measured on Saturday... 36G... Measured today after my boss said they were bigger since Saturday. 36H  I'm too front heavy. 

Glad you're feeling better now, Shell!! :2thumb:


----------



## Kare

Amalthea said:


> I don't think the boobs help any... I measured on Saturday... 36G... Measured today after my boss said they were bigger since Saturday. 36H  I'm too front heavy.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better now, Shell!! :2thumb:


I am a size 12 and have 36E's anyway without ever having children, dread to think what mine would become....probably empty saddle bags knowing my luck :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Before any pregnancies, I was a size 12 and a 34DD.


----------



## feorag

Obviously you need to take the midwife's advice regarding the Tens Machine, but by the sound of what Katie is saying it's not going to be any good for you! :sad: Have you tried a maternity bra, or one of those 'pull you in and flatten you tight' bras that might help with the support??

You are incredibly top heavy and that on its own will put stress on your back. My friend had very large boobs when she was young, but breast feeding 2 children put paid to that and they shrunk, never to be seen any more! :lol2:

Glad you got your tooth sorted, Shell, and are feeling better. I think the problem is with regular exercise that eventually your body gets used to it and you don't really gain any more benefit it terms of losing weight, unless you continue to 'up the ante' :sad: Certainly happened with me, when we first got Skye I dropped a few pounds, now they're all back on again. I got quite excited when I heard I was hypothyroid cos I thought all the extra weight I'd put on over the last couple of years, could be been contributed to by a crap metabolism due to my thyroid not working properly, so I optimistically thought that when I got on the tablets and my thyroid got back to normal I would lose that excess weight! No such luck, haven't lost a pound yet, even though I'm trying to cut down! :sad:


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> I got quite excited when I heard I was hypothyroid cos I thought all the extra weight I'd put on over the last couple of years, could be been contributed to by a crap metabolism due to my thyroid not working properly, so I optimistically thought that when I got on the tablets and my thyroid got back to normal I would lose that excess weight! No such luck, haven't lost a pound yet, even though I'm trying to cut down! :sad:


I think the problem with that in your case is it sounds as though you pushed on through the tired and carried on being really busy anyway.


----------



## feorag

I did indeed, because I couldn't get past the 'mindset' that I was being lazy. I was struggling to find energy to do anything at all and the fact that I found I'd rather stay in bed, or become a couch potato was either a post viral thing, or that I'd just got lazy. So every morning I had an argument with myself and the part of me that was saying I was just getting lazy, more often than not, won, so I pushed on through the tiredness!

I'm up earlier today, cos I'm off out with Anyday Anne to a local retail outlet for a bit of retail therapy. Barry and I have spent the last 2 days, me sorting through all the pressies I've bought since the January sales and him wrapping for Christmas :gasp: I'm hoping Elise can take away the stuff I've bought for her, Lee and Darcey when she goes home from her visit, but looking at the pile (mostly for Darcey :blush I think she'd need another suitcase. :gasp:

So I'm off out today with my list to try and find the remaining things I need to complete Christmas gifts.

Given our current financial status, it's as well I always start buying in January and throughout the year.


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime

I'm gonna kill the :censor: cat lol.
All week his been incredibly naughty, jumping up on kitchen sides (his not even aloud in the kitchen, but one way or another he worms his way in, or we forget to close the door.
We got new nets, and he decides to sit ON them, then wonders why he cant get through the window, because of this magical white barrier so pulls out his claws to scratch his way through, only to be greeted by a squirt of water. We then end up with an extremely sulky cat.
And to top it off, his decided to start to tease the rats!!! He then wonders why he gets bitten when he sticks his paw through the bars.

He also want's to kill me. I'm serious, he comes right up behind me when I've stoped, sits down and then screaches when I stand on him, and acts like HE is the victem in all of this :bash:

damn that cat lol

rant over :blush:


----------



## feorag

So he's just a normal cat then! :grin1:

Had a great day today, got a few things, had lunch, got a few things, had coffee, got a few things, came home, had dinner at the pub, went to Tesco, got a few things and came home! My kinda day! :lol2:

Also got myself a new touch phone and a great rental deal from Carphone Warehouse that's better and cheaper than my O2 one, even though I got 33% family and friends discount cos Shirley worked for them.


----------



## *H*

How long have you been on the thyroid medication Feorag? I put on around 2 stone when mine become under active (lucky for me I was tiny to start with) and that weight didn't start coming back off till around 18 months after they put me on medication.


----------



## kemist

PeanutButterJellyTime said:


> I'm gonna kill the :censor: cat lol.
> All week his been incredibly naughty, jumping up on kitchen sides (his not even aloud in the kitchen, but one way or another he worms his way in, or we forget to close the door.
> We got new nets, and he decides to sit ON them, then wonders why he cant get through the window, because of this magical white barrier so pulls out his claws to scratch his way through, only to be greeted by a squirt of water. We then end up with an extremely sulky cat.
> And to top it off, his decided to start to tease the rats!!! He then wonders why he gets bitten when he sticks his paw through the bars.
> 
> He also want's to kill me. I'm serious, he comes right up behind me when I've stoped, sits down and then screaches when I stand on him, and acts like HE is the victem in all of this :bash:
> 
> damn that cat lol
> 
> rant over :blush:


That there is what you call a perfectly normal cat, If you have stairs he will almost certainly like the step you are about to put your foot on especially if you are carrying something that blocks your view like a washing basket.


----------



## Kare

Now it is dark I believe the psycho rabbit has changed plan and is also trying to kill me by weaving between my legs as I walk up the garden to shut them in the night run

Had 2 fillings done, well one new and one a replacement of an old one. Actually feeling traumatised was a horrible experience.


----------



## Charlibob

Jimmy actually sat on my lap for cuddles the other day, he's definitely mellowing with age lol









Annnnd baby bunny just because I love the little cutie so much and like showing him off hehe <3


----------



## feorag

*H* said:


> How long have you been on the thyroid medication Feorag? I put on around 2 stone when mine become under active (lucky for me I was tiny to start with) and that weight didn't start coming back off till around 18 months after they put me on medication.


Oh bummer! I've a long ways to go then, cos I've only been on it for about 2 months and they still haven't got the dose right! :sad:


----------



## kemist

Sorry if this isn't the place but i need advice.

Our neighbours got a dog last week a springer i think. They are keeping it outside all day. It goes mad whenever we set foot in our garden and we have shared access so have to go through their garden to put our bins out. She says he is naughty but i don't see how locking him out and not walking him enough will help that.
Any ideas?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So he's just a normal cat then! :grin1:
> 
> Had a great day today, got a few things, had lunch, got a few things, had coffee, got a few things, came home, had dinner at the pub, went to Tesco, got a few things and came home! My kinda day! :lol2:
> 
> *Also got myself a new touch phone* and a great rental deal from Carphone Warehouse that's better and *cheaper than my O2 one*, even though I got 33% family and friends discount cos Shirley worked for them.


 
:gasp: So did I!!!! and so was mine:gasp::gasp::gasp:



Charlibob said:


> Jimmy actually sat on my lap for cuddles the other day, he's definitely mellowing with age lol image
> 
> Annnnd baby bunny just because I love the little cutie so much and like showing him off hehe <3
> imageimage


Jimmy is gorgeous and that baby bunny is soooo cute :flrt:







kemist said:


> Sorry if this isn't the place but i need advice.
> 
> Our neighbours got a dog last week a springer i think. They are keeping it outside all day. It goes mad whenever we set foot in our garden and we have shared access so have to go through their garden to put our bins out. She says he is naughty but i don't see how locking him out and not walking him enough will help that.
> Any ideas?


Is that even allowed? I never understand why people get dogs and do this to them  Do you think a visit from enviromental health would get them to change this?


----------



## feorag

Charlibob said:


> Jimmy actually sat on my lap for cuddles the other day, he's definitely mellowing with age lol image
> 
> Annnnd baby bunny just because I love the little cutie so much and like showing him off hehe <3
> imageimage


I don't know how I missed this post when I last came on here, but somehow I did! :bash:

Just wanted to say that wee babby is a beauty - but what's his name?



Shell195 said:


> :gasp: So did I!!!! and so was mine:gasp::gasp::gasp:


:gasp: How well weird is that. Did you do it today, cos Anne did it today and said she got a better deal cos they've just changed it. :bash:


kemist said:


> Sorry if this isn't the place but i need advice.
> 
> Our neighbours got a dog last week a springer i think. They are keeping it outside all day. It goes mad whenever we set foot in our garden and we have shared access so have to go through their garden to put our bins out. She says he is naughty but i don't see how locking him out and not walking him enough will help that.
> Any ideas?


Did they do any research before they got this dog?? Do they know that Springers are an active breed and can be very naughty and destructive if they are left to their own devices for too long (just like most breeds of dogs) and that locking in out in the garden isn't going to improve that? :bash:

I've no advice to offer other than you tell her that the noise level is not acceptable and she needs to do something about, because people will complain.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I don't know how I missed this post when I last came on here, but somehow I did! :bash:
> 
> Just wanted to say that wee babby is a beauty - but what's his name?
> 
> :gasp: How well weird is that. Did you do it today, cos Anne did it today and said she got a better deal cos they've just changed it. :bash:
> Did they do any research before they got this dog?? Do they know that Springers are an active breed and can be very naughty and destructive if they are left to their own devices for too long (just like most breeds of dogs) and that locking in out in the garden isn't going to improve that? :bash:
> 
> I've no advice to offer other than you tell her that the noise level is not acceptable and she needs to do something about, because people will complain.


 
No it was Monday and its a contract one from Talk Talk and it only costs me £5 a month:no1:


----------



## Shell195

This is the bird I had but the paper have printed a load of rubbish, as usual Champ CyberNews :: Your story


----------



## feorag

Poor bird! :sad:


----------



## kemist

Shell195 said:


> Is that even allowed? I never understand why people get dogs and do this to them  Do you think a visit from enviromental health would get them to change this?





feorag said:


> Did they do any research before they got this dog?? Do they know that Springers are an active breed and can be very naughty and destructive if they are left to their own devices for too long (just like most breeds of dogs) and that locking in out in the garden isn't going to improve that? :bash:
> 
> I've no advice to offer other than you tell her that the noise level is not acceptable and she needs to do something about, because people will complain.


 
He is a year old and is from her cousin so it's at least his second home already:bash:. I doubt she researched it much futher than being told by her cousin he was well behaved in which case why are they rehousing him already. We have met him and he seems friendly but lively (typical of the breed i think).
My dilemma is i dont want to get involved as i dont want responsibility for it, hence why we haven't got a dog despite the fact i love the idea of one BUT i feel awful knowing its outside in the cold being ignored like the rabbit they also have. The noise isn't too bad as its only when he hears activity, dogs bark thats life! its the watching them neglect him that is getting to me.


----------



## Charlibob

Thanks 

His name is Keelan Antony Hanson.


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> Oh bummer! I've a long ways to go then, cos I've only been on it for about 2 months and they still haven't got the dose right! :sad:


 
 Oh gawd, you may be in with a few months of it yet then. When they do get your tablets right, you will start to feel a difference, might take a fair few months, but they do help, and I'm sure the weight will start to come back off.
They do say to take them in the morning, at least an hour before food or drink.. but if you're anything like me, I have to have a coffee as soon as I wake up :lol2: Also, when they get your dosage right, you'll find a brand that you seem to feel more a bit more 'alive' on (Almus works better for me) something to do with the fillers, they vary between brands and some can make you feel like complete poo again. 
It's naff isn't it, who'd a thought that something as simple as a thyroid could effect so much of your body!


----------



## feorag

That's really interesting - the bit about even brands giving different effects. My initial count was 48 which everyone has told me is very high. When I was tested after 6 weeks of being on 100mcg it had come down to 7.5, so now I'm on 125mcg and another test in 6 months. To date I barely feel any different to before i started taking them.


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> That's really interesting - the bit about even brands giving different effects. My initial count was 48 which everyone has told me is very high. When I was tested after 6 weeks of being on 100mcg it had come down to 7.5, so now I'm on 125mcg and another test in 6 months. To date I barely feel any different to before i started taking them.


48? :gasp: that is very very high! And even at 7.5 I'm not supprised you don't feel any better - I know it when mine goes over 1.5, and I really start to feel it by 2.
If your TSH goes to range, and you still don't feel any better after a couple of months, ask them to look at your free T3 + T4, and perhaps do a anti bodies test if you've not had one done, as with a test that high it could possibly be hashimoto's rather than a standard under active thyroid (don't worry, it's nothing sinister! lol) 
There's a great forum which has loads of info on thyroid problems, tips etc;
Thyroid-Disease Support Forum - Index : victory:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> No it was Monday and its a contract one from Talk Talk and it only costs me £5 a month:no1:


I've just seen this today :lol: I was paying £10.27 a month (which included one-third friends and family discount via Shirley) to O2 for 360 minutes (which I never used up - ever!!) and 600 texts, cos when you do a friends and family deal you always get double the normal offer. But of course I can't change that now cos Shirley doesn't work there any more, so if I ask for an upgrade or downgrade I'll lose the discount and that will make the difference. This way I get 175 minutes, 5000 texts and 250mb download (don't use t'net anyway) for £7.50.

Annoying thing is Anne was thinking about doing it when she saw what I as getting and so yesterday she went to Carlise for the day (don't ask :bash, so she went into their Carphone warehouse to take the deal and got a special off where she gets twice as many minutes and twice the download - jammy bitch :bash:




*H* said:


> 48? :gasp: that is very very high! And even at 7.5 I'm not supprised you don't feel any better - I know it when mine goes over 1.5, and I really start to feel it by 2.
> If your TSH goes to range, and you still don't feel any better after a couple of months, ask them to look at your free T3 + T4, and perhaps do a anti bodies test if you've not had one done, as with a test that high it could possibly be hashimoto's rather than a standard under active thyroid (don't worry, it's nothing sinister! lol)
> There's a great forum which has loads of info on thyroid problems, tips etc;
> Thyroid-Disease Support Forum - Index : victory:


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - just a quick Hello/Goodbye! :lol2:

I'm off in 10 minutes to Kirkley Hall, our local agriculatural college, where they're having a 2 day christmas fair, so me and my snakes are providing the animal entertainment to bring the punters in to spend their money on the Sanctuary's tombola.

We're in the new zoo bit, so I'm hoping to get a chance to have a look around and see what it's like, as it only opened this year and I haven't been yet.


----------



## Esarosa

How did you get on yesterday Eileen? Was the zoo alright?


----------



## Kare

*H* said:


> It's naff isn't it, who'd a thought that something as simple as a thyroid could effect so much of your body!


I wish more people would think like this about how the lack or too much of a certain hormone affects so many things in their own health when it comes to thinking about animals and spaying/neutering.

The hormones are such a delicate balancing act and the hormones from the sex organs affect more than just puppy making, but people seem to find it hard to understand why whipping them out of a poor immature animal is so wrong!!


----------



## Amalthea

Just put the pinny gigs' cage on eBay... Hopefully it makes a few pennies. 

This week's belly picture. 23 weeks (only 15 to go)


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> How did you get on yesterday Eileen? Was the zoo alright?


Well we were in a large room just inside the main entrance to the zoo with a lot of other stall, but they were all craft stalls with pretty pricey stuff for sale and we were having a £1 tombola and some of our shop stock selling at half price.

Anyway so I had the snakes out and was standing talking to people about snakes ans loads of children were having their photos taken with Monty around their necks etc. Then at about 3:15pm Heather (Kim's mum) came over to me and said "put the snakes away". Well I thought we were finishing early, but apparently one of the stallholders had complained to the organisers that we were causing a distraction with the animals and it was affecting their sales, so one of the staff had come to ask us to put them away! Then she said that she didn't know we were bringing animals, even though we've been there before and have always taken animals - at their request (although that was before they opened their 'zoological gardens') and that if she'd know she would have asked us not to because of the risk of cross-infection with their animals.

I've no idea how much money we took, but our tombola table was fair bare by the end of the day, so not much left for the secon day today.



Kare said:


> I wish more people would think like this about how the lack or too much of a certain hormone affects so many things in their own health when it comes to thinking about animals and spaying/neutering.
> 
> The hormones are such a delicate balancing act and the hormones from the sex organs affect more than just puppy making, but people seem to find it hard to understand why whipping them out of a poor immature animal is so wrong!!


Totally agree with you there.



Amalthea said:


> This week's belly picture. 23 weeks (only 15 to go)
> 
> image


Looking good! :2thumb:

Oh, yes and *the face painter is back!!!*

I've been at my favourite garden centre facepainting for them this afternoon and I managed it!! When they asked if I would do it I said that I couldn't guarantee that I would be able to face paint all afternoon, but that if I found that I couldn't I could still do glitter tattoos. It wasn't hugely busy and I didn't have great long queues like I've had at school fairs etc, but I managed, so I feel quite positive about that! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Well done, Eileen!!!!


----------



## AilsaM

My house is far too quiet without Chloe, she was a very vocal little cat


----------



## Amalthea

Either Bindi has decided the kong is hers now or it's another way for her to make sure Diesel knows he's her bitch :lol:


----------



## AilsaM

Amalthea said:


> Either Bindi has decided the kong is hers now or it's another way for her to make sure Diesel knows he's her bitch :lol:
> 
> image
> 
> image


She's beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thats a shame about the complaint about the snakes Eileen. When we did the Southport Town & Country Fair a few months ago with our Meerkats, we were in a big marquee where other animal-related stalls were, such as a racing pigeon stall, a WWT stall, a bee-keeping stall, etc. We were swamped with public, whereas the other stalls just had the passers-by who glanced at their stalls on leaving. But they weren't bothered, infact they were all coming over for a stroke themselves :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's the point Colin - the animals pull the punters in and it gives us a chance to explain what we do, hand out brochures and to ask for their support.


----------



## Zoo-Man

There are some miserable sods about! :devil:


----------



## feorag

True, I suppose they have to make a living too, but it wasn't as if people weren't walking around looking at their stuff. The way that I saw it, it was because everyone was walking in through the main college building where there were stalls, then to get to the zoo, which is at the back of the site, they then passed a barn full of crafts and I think that by the time they got to our bit, they were "crafted out" and just moseyed past the stalls looking at the stuff, rather than buying it and that wasn't our fault!

Now i'm off to the airport to pick up my wee babby and her wee-er babby! :lol2: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Amalthea

Prenatal doctor saying I'm not far enough into this pregnancy to blame my back or hip pain or lack of sleep on the wriggler  seems pretty coincidental, then?


----------



## feorag

A bit too coincidental to me!


----------



## Amalthea

That's what I thought. I'll buy a decent bump support and see how that goes. I've had sciatica before being pregnant and that flares up quite a lot, but this is constant


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Pfft pretty big coincidence! If your instincts are telling you it's wriggler causing the issues then you are probably right! Doctors can sometimes get stuck into the mindset that "certain things only happen at certain times and are only caused by such and such at a certain time point" and I think they forget sometimes that the human body is unique to each individual and hence individuals bodies will react differently and not necessarily to the nicely laid out schedule in medical textbooks!

Eileen: That's shocking they complained about the snakes! Bloody grumpy gits, it wasn't your fault they didn't have strong sales, that is purely down to themselves failing to market themselves effectively. 






Today has been a looooong day, was sampling at the farm this morning and literally spent the morning crouched in a corner over a drain outside a barn sieving cow poo. Yup, sieving it  To be fair it was nice to be out on the farm for a change though instead of stuck in the lab all day, but now my hair smells of cow poo  (for some reason my hair picks up smells really easily). 
Howl was very cute last night, he rolled over on his back and wanted belly tickles, but every time I stopped he started flicking his tail really hard like he does when he's annoyed and glaring at me and he only stopped when I carried on rubbing his belly! He had a good long 10min belly rub before he was satisfied :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Somebody else brought up the possibility that the pain could be due to basically being pregnant for a year. Yes, I had a couple months break, but it Knackering stuff. But I definitely think it is pregnancy related. 

Maybe time for a nice long soak in the tub to rid yourself of the smell of cow poo *lol*


----------



## feorag

I still think it's your pregnancy affecting you. The first thing to really start growing is your breasts and yours were big enough before you got pregnant, then your previous pregnancy would have started the development. The weight must be putting pressure on your back, cos you are top heavy.


----------



## Amalthea

Exactly!! I wasn't precisely small up top to begin with!!! And everybody seems surprised when I tell them how far along I am... Apparently, I'm big for 23 weeks.


----------



## feorag

I think you're showing a lot for 23 weeks! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

I was that top heavy when pregnant I used to fall over and break a toe every time:lol2: I agree its the pregnancy causing your back pain, silly doctors.
Chris goes off to Les Gets (http://en.lesgets.com/) in less than 2 weeks to be Head snow ranger, Daniel has moved in with his girlfriend so this year there will be just Steve, Sophie and me for Christmas


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I think I've just about scrubbed the smell away now :lol2: It's annoying how some smells seem to cling for so long! (typically always the nasty ones!)


I can't honestly see how it can't have something to do with your pregnancy, the sheer amount of stress that your body is under at the moment must have something to do with it. I agree with Shell, silly doctors! lol

Head snow ranger? That is possibly the most awesome job title I've seen in a while! 




Ooo I finally managed to solve the pencil problem with Howl, I bought him some plastic crochet hook thingies, the exact same size as a pencil and he plays with them! Yay!! Finally something he can't chew to pieces/eat and that won't bleed everywhere when he decides to put it in the water bowl! Human: 1 Cat: 0


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I was that top heavy when pregnant I used to fall over and break a toe every time:lol2: I agree its the pregnancy causing your back pain, silly doctors.
> Chris goes off to Les Gets (Les Gets- french alps ski resort - Family skiing, Accommodation) in less than 2 weeks to be Head snow ranger, Daniel has moved in with his girlfriend so this year there will be just Steve, Sophie and me for Christmas


Sorry I lol'd a bit at the image in my head! :blush:

That sounds great for Chris - i bet he has a great time.

Barry and I will be alone this christmas *secret :jump:* Iain and family will arrive after christmas for New Year and Elise and Lee won't be coming at all cos of all the extra work holiday makers create to give them a chance to get overtime. They're talking about coming up in January when things quieten down a bit.


----------



## Shell195

I tried to get Sophie to go to her Dads and Nans for Christmas but up to now she wont be persuaded! I just think she will find it to boring here


----------



## sammy1969

Finally back online after the move today and yes i know it is very late to be posting but just finished trawling through over 600 emails that i had accumulated by not having net. The move ended up being a real disaster from start to finish with people letting us down and things going very very wrongte list of which is quite long including stupid landlords removing the gas cooker pointafter i had viewed the house wihtout telling me so had to live on sandwiches for over a week until the point was reinstated this afternoon. I can honestly say I am glad the move is over and all i havet o do is unpack and sort everthing which is going to take me ages lol. THe aninmlas all seem to of settled dow to here ok apart from Figaro who i new was going to be a huge problem and i really do want to throttle him at times as he keeps middening on my bed and he dosnt seem to want to come downstairs for anythin other than a quick bite to eat but it is early days as yet and hopefully it will all settle soon.
On the up side I met a friends son last tuesday who has autism and he clicked with me instantly which was a huge surprise to his mum who has never seen him react to anyone the way he did with me and he stayed withme all day whilst she helped Glyn move more stuff to the house without a single instance of fear or bad behaviour or distress at her not being around. He enjoyed andling the snakes and lizards and didnt want to leave at the end of the day saying he would sleep on my sofa as we havent got the spare bedroom set up yet lol.My friend didnt expect me to be able to cope but having anephew with Asbergers is a real help.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Welcome back Sam!! So sorry to hear the move was so bad, sounds like you've been messed around so much!  You must both be so relieved to be there and have it all over and done with though and I'm sure once you have everything unpacked and it feels a bit more like home it will be much better! Aww poor Figaro, must be very difficult for him being in a strange environment, I hope he settles ok soon, I'm sure once he's a bit more used to everything he'll start coming down more. Hopefully he stops the middening soon too, I know how annoying that can be, Strider did it for two weeks when he first arrived, little bugger! I hope everything goes a bit more smoothly for you from this point in!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I'm bored waiting to head off to get more cow samples so here are some cute pictures of Howl from the past few weeks, enjoy!  (I didn't buy the costumes, my mum did but it seemed a shame not to at least try them on him :lol2: He seems to quite like wearing the snowman one now!)


----------



## Zoo-Man

AAAAAARRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!! I really want to swear!!! This morning, with all th ewind we have, a fence panel in the back garden was don this morning. I managed to put it back in on my own. Then just now, I went to let the dogs out & noticed th epanel was down again, but more damaged this time. So I've had to take down the puppy pen from th eliving room, set a crate up for the puppies, use the puppy pen to create a penned off area at th eback door fo rthe dogs to go out in, & now the puppies are running round the living room trashing everything! HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPPPP.............


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Colin - sounds like a disaster. We had that problem about 12 years ago, exactly the same - a whole panel blew out. What a job we had holding onto it against the wind while Barry shored it up.

That was the Boxing Day aftermath of a hurricane, the first we knew about how bad it was was the huge *bang *outside our front and went out to find the guy across the road's shed in the middle of the road, it had blown right over his roof, taking off the corner on its way! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

oh Col how horrible I am so sick of this rain just hoping it doesnt blow up my freezer and frdge freezer that is out ibn it covered over to try and stop it from going bang. Becca i am so glad we are in now and i just have the unpacking to do i expect al the animal will setle soon just cant wait for it to happen lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another shitter - Roxy has kennel cough! She started coughing earlier, & it seems it can only be kennel cough. So she is in the kitchen away from the other dogs, especially the puppies! We've given her some honey, to help ease her throat, & we have anti-biotics on hand. So that means we aren't showing her on saturday, so we'll just have a day out dogless there instead. I hope she's ok for next weekend, as we have a championship show on the saturday & an open show on the sunday.


----------



## feorag

So sorry to hear this Colin, kennel cough is a bugger. I hope she's OK for next weekend.


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> I think you're showing a lot for 23 weeks! :2thumb:


Maybe a big baby :gasp: *lol*



Shell195 said:


> I was that top heavy when pregnant I used to fall over and break a toe every time:lol2: I agree its the pregnancy causing your back pain, silly doctors.
> Chris goes off to Les Gets (Les Gets- french alps ski resort - Family skiing, Accommodation) in less than 2 weeks to be Head snow ranger, Daniel has moved in with his girlfriend so this year there will be just Steve, Sophie and me for Christmas


Glad it isn't just me! :lol:

That'll be brilliant for Chris!! Quiet Christmases can be good, too... Sophie may enjoy it, as well 



Serenity's_Fall said:


> I think I've just about scrubbed the smell away now :lol2: It's annoying how some smells seem to cling for so long! (typically always the nasty ones!)
> 
> 
> I can't honestly see how it can't have something to do with your pregnancy, the sheer amount of stress that your body is under at the moment must have something to do with it. I agree with Shell, silly doctors! lol
> 
> Head snow ranger? That is possibly the most awesome job title I've seen in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo I finally managed to solve the pencil problem with Howl, I bought him some plastic crochet hook thingies, the exact same size as a pencil and he plays with them! Yay!! Finally something he can't chew to pieces/eat and that won't bleed everywhere when he decides to put it in the water bowl! Human: 1 Cat: 0


Well, I go see the community midwife on Monday, so I'll see what she says... But it's the same woman that asked me how old my other child was the first time I met her. Dick. 

That's great with Howl!! At least he has an outlet 



sammy1969 said:


> Finally back online after the move today and yes i know it is very late to be posting but just finished trawling through over 600 emails that i had accumulated by not having net. The move ended up being a real disaster from start to finish with people letting us down and things going very very wrongte list of which is quite long including stupid landlords removing the gas cooker pointafter i had viewed the house wihtout telling me so had to live on sandwiches for over a week until the point was reinstated this afternoon. I can honestly say I am glad the move is over and all i havet o do is unpack and sort everthing which is going to take me ages lol. THe aninmlas all seem to of settled dow to here ok apart from Figaro who i new was going to be a huge problem and i really do want to throttle him at times as he keeps middening on my bed and he dosnt seem to want to come downstairs for anythin other than a quick bite to eat but it is early days as yet and hopefully it will all settle soon.
> On the up side I met a friends son last tuesday who has autism and he clicked with me instantly which was a huge surprise to his mum who has never seen him react to anyone the way he did with me and he stayed withme all day whilst she helped Glyn move more stuff to the house without a single instance of fear or bad behaviour or distress at her not being around. He enjoyed andling the snakes and lizards and didnt want to leave at the end of the day saying he would sleep on my sofa as we havent got the spare bedroom set up yet lol.My friend didnt expect me to be able to cope but having anephew with Asbergers is a real help.


You've had such a bad time, Sammy!!! But at least you're in there now! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> AAAAAARRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!! I really want to swear!!! This morning, with all th ewind we have, a fence panel in the back garden was don this morning. I managed to put it back in on my own. Then just now, I went to let the dogs out & noticed th epanel was down again, but more damaged this time. So I've had to take down the puppy pen from th eliving room, set a crate up for the puppies, use the puppy pen to create a penned off area at th eback door fo rthe dogs to go out in, & now the puppies are running round the living room trashing everything! HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPPPP.............





Zoo-Man said:


> Another shitter - Roxy has kennel cough! She started coughing earlier, & it seems it can only be kennel cough. So she is in the kitchen away from the other dogs, especially the puppies! We've given her some honey, to help ease her throat, & we have anti-biotics on hand. So that means we aren't showing her on saturday, so we'll just have a day out dogless there instead. I hope she's ok for next weekend, as we have a championship show on the saturday & an open show on the sunday.


Not good at all  Chip up... All will be fine *hugs*

Yesterday was Thanksgiving and I was cooking from 11am to 7pm... Long day!! But it went so well!! Everybody enjoyed everything 

This morning, I was laying in bed working up the energy to get up and start getting ready for work when Bindi came in demanding lovin's with her MOW WOWing... Her big mouth woke up the belly monster. Made me giggle *lol*


----------



## cloggers

grrrrrrrrr personal statements are so difficult :bash:

I've spent 3 days writing this, if I don't get into uni I'm gonna strangle somebody!!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Oh no Colin, hope you manage to sort the fence panel soon and that Roxy recovers quickly!


I bet all the cooking was worth it though Jen, nothing better after slaving away in the kitchen all day then sitting down to nom some tasty food!  One of my friends put pictures up on facebook of their Thanksgiving dinner, omg it looked so tasty!! 




Last night was a very strange one for me, I went to circus society as usual where we lasted about 20min before starting "piggy back racing" each other round the hall and then at the pub I was introduced to the "save the queen" drinking game after which we descended into absolute filth and debauchery involving lots of boob and crotch touching and a "game" of hide the keys...they ended up in some rather unsavory places :lol2: I honestly don't know how we don't manage to get ourselves kicked out of the pub sometimes :lol2: My thursday nights used to be normal *sigh* Off to visit my parents this evening for a weekend of normality to balance it out though! Between their animals and my brothers xbox I doubt I'll get any work done whatsoever though


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

cloggers said:


> grrrrrrrrr personal statements are so difficult :bash:
> 
> I've spent 3 days writing this, if I don't get into uni I'm gonna strangle somebody!!


Oh I know that pain well! Took me about two weeks to get mine what I thought was fine, only to be told it was crap and then spend another week rewriting it :devil: 

What course are you applying for? Good luck with the writing, you'll get there eventually (hopefully quicker than me lol!) Just get one of those squishy stress balls, you can strangle them and throw them at things :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Oh I know that pain well! Took me about two weeks to get mine what I thought was fine, only to be told it was crap and then spend another week rewriting it :devil:
> 
> What course are you applying for? Good luck with the writing, you'll get there eventually (hopefully quicker than me lol!) Just get one of those squishy stress balls, you can strangle them and throw them at things :lol2:


I think it's ok, my mum and tutor have read it and they've both said it sounds fine so fingers crossed!

I'm applying for Zoology with Herpetology at Bangor :shock: It's my ideal course and I went to look round a few weeks ago, absolutely loved it. Just hope I get an offer! 
Then, I'm applying for just zoology at chester, manchester and sheffield


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

If they've said it's ok I wouldn't worry too much, I'm sure it'll be fine!  Oooo that course sounds amazing!! I do know that Chester is also supposed to be very good for their zoology course though as I've had a few friends go there. But hopefully you'll get your first choice though, will keep fingers crossed for you!


----------



## cloggers

yeah hopefully I'll get my first choice, I'm just a born worrier, so from the moment I send it off till I get an offer I'll be a nervous wreck :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Thanksgiving sounds good Jen, how many were you feeding???

Elise, Darcery and I have just been out for lunch with Anyday Anne and her grandson Josh, so Darcey and Josh have been running around Mcdonalds for over an hour! :roll:

Then we had a quick look around the shopping centre and just got home. Can't believe they go home tomorrow - it's passed so quickly! :sad:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone, feeling a bit more with it today lol for a change as have been so tired from the move. I hav ehad a lovely day today going round Southampton city centre with Glyn taking photos of old buildings ranging from medievil through tudor and elizabethan and right up to modern day for his latest uni assignment. Then spent this evening with a good friend who i cooked dinner for.
Tomorrow I am off to Deardons motorcycle shop to do a toy drive for the local children in hospital over christmas which they do every year it is free entry for any bkers in fancy dress or a donation for those who dont. I have bought a head band with sparkly snowflakes on it and a xmas top hat hair clip to wear with tinsel for my hair and my wheelchair is being decorated with tinsel too as i am collecting donations lol. Should be a fun day all told.


----------



## feorag

Glad you're feeling better now Sammy and forgot to mention Chloe, good luck with the application! :2thumb:

Took a couple of piccies on my new phone of Darcey in her latest "Nana's Knit" and Josh, Anne's grandson in a "buy one get one free" offer that was to hard to resist! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, look at those big blue eyes! :flrt:

Good luck with the fund raising Sammy


----------



## Esarosa

Gorgeous girl with beautiful eyes, and I love love love that cardi


----------



## feorag

Lush isn't it? When Elise tried it on her should wouldn't take it back off! :lol2: Wouldn't even let her put the hood down! I'll knit one for Arya if you want and you aren't in a hurry!

Well that's us back from the airport after a lovely visit - to a quiet (if untidy) house. So all the toys go away again until the next time. :sad:


----------



## Esarosa

Aww that'd be lovely Eileen. You'll have to let me know how much you want. I wouldn't know what size to get though as the little chunk is already in six to nine month stuff ( it's her Buddha belly which pushes the sizes up, but nine to twelve drown her little legs atm. She's built like me and Will, long body short legs, poor sausage lol)


----------



## feorag

When I've finished my next project I'll pm you and you can give me her measurements and I'll work it out. Would you want the same colour as Darcey's or a different colour?


----------



## Esarosa

Anything you have enough wool in for would be grand, don't want you going any more out of your way than you need to. Anything relatively neutral (white,cream, red,browns..Anything nit to in your face is Iguess what Imean by neutral:S)would be fab though, as it's amazing how many colourful coats/ cardi's she has been given/ gifted, but they don't go with much so she permanentely looks a bit eccentric :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I do have a ball of wool left from that cardigan, so would only need to buy another one to knit it, if you would be happy for that?


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I do have a ball of wool left from that cardigan, so would only need to buy another one to knit it, if you would be happy for that?


 That'd be brilliant Eileen, thank you :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

OK - let me have her chest measurement. Then get a cardigan that fits her properly and measure the underarm to cuff and underarm to waist.

Remember as a jacket you might like it slightly longer than a cardigan - for instance Darceys comes down to her hips.


----------



## Amalthea

24 weeks this week  baby is sitting differently this week


----------



## feorag

Ooh yes, your shape has altered! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

It's weird how different I am this week, huh!!


----------



## feorag

Maybe baby's turned?


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the kicking has changed, so probably *lol*


----------



## Amalthea

Found her!! And she's not amused.


----------



## feorag

Bless her! :flrt: What's that she's snuggled herself up in?


----------



## Amalthea

A ginormous teddy bear :lol:


----------



## Shell195

Darcey is gorgeous and I love her new cardi:no1: 
Jen you are def a different shape now!

I hope everyone is ok, the 2 Greekies managed to destroy a sofa cushion this morning, Steve was meant to be watching them not brushing leaves up outside:bash:


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, naughty boys!! :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone 
Well the collection was great fun despite the fact it poured with rain the wole time and i ended up looking like a drowned rat with soggy snowflake hairband and little red top hat hair clip all sparkly for the occasion. I have to correct who the toy collection was being done for as it isnt the local childrens hospital as i thought but the Forces childrens Trust who work with children who have lost a parent in combat. This year we were collecting for 33 girls and 18 boys ranging in age from 4 -18. Next sunday the New Forest bike night members will be travelling up to London on their motorbikes dressed as Santas and will be hand delivering the presents to each and every child in person. 
When i finally got home I was in for another surprise as one of my surrogate or adopted children was here and we spent a wonderful evening together an he stayed overnoight for us to spend more time together today. I hadnt seen him for aobut five years and it was sogood to hear how he was doing and to hear him say how much he missed being aorund his adopted mum lol even though he adopted me rather than it being official or anything. He left this evening with a promise of return in a fortnights time. Which i am seriously looking forward to, so all in all a great weekend for a change. And the icing on the cake is that my fidge and freezer are now in the house even if the dont fit in the spaces they are meant to in the kitchen lol.


----------



## TJ-Geckos

This will be first time I post something away from lizard forum. Didn’t know there will be so many cats’ lovers on hire. This is new member of our family, 13 weeks old Siberian kitten. We have him for few weeks now and he is a great little character.


----------



## Amalthea

Gorgeous pusscat, TJ 

Been to the midwife this morning and she thinks my lower back and hip pain is due to pregnancy... She says it is exasperated by the pre-existing sciatic issues and my bones being soft at this point in my pregnancy. She said that a bump support MAY help, but it may not, and if I am still struggling at 28 weeks, I'll be referred to a physio.


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen I'll try to get those measurements tonight or tomorrow. Will took my measuring tape to a warhammer competition and can't find it..grrr so in other words he's left it in Nottingham. So hopefully my delivery hurries up so I can nip out to get one.

Eek naughty greekies

Gorgeous kitten.



Amalthea said:


> Gorgeous pusscat, TJ
> 
> Been to the midwife this morning and she thinks my lower back and hip pain is due to pregnancy... She says it is exasperated by the pre-existing sciatic issues and my bones being soft at this point in my pregnancy. She said that a bump support MAY help, but it may not, and if I am still struggling at 28 weeks, I'll be referred to a physio.


Your midwife sounds more pro-active than mine. I got s bump support and basically told that as I had bad joints previous to the pregnancy that physio would be a waste of time. I got told if I still had hip& back pain six weeks post delivery I'd need surgery.. Still getting it and she's twenty weeks and now I'm getting fobbed off with ' it's normal for some women' really helpful that!

Get used to the bump changing shape and kicks in different places, I used to love playing guess the position bubs was in. Have you been punched or kicked in the cervix(or head cork screwing) or bladder yet... they were fun ones:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

This midwife isn't actually supposed to be the midwife I see each time, but so far I've seen her every time, bar once, and I'm super happy about it. She's lovely!!

It's lovely how you end up feeling like nobody is helping or listening to you, huh!!! I guess you've gotta just keep moaning at them... Good luck... 

One of the first big KICKS I got was right in the crotch. Was not pleasant! :lol: And some days I am sure this baby is using my bladder as a space hopper!! :lol:

Been getting some crampy pains across my lower right side and into my groin the past couple days... Those aren't fun. Kinda make me feel sick.


----------



## feorag

TJ.James said:


> This will be first time I post something away from lizard forum. Didn’t know there will be so many cats’ lovers on hire. This is new member of our family, 13 weeks old Siberian kitten. We have him for few weeks now and he is a great little character.
> imageimageimage


As you will found out there are loads of cat lovers in this section, not just this thread.

He's a gorgeous kitten! :flrt: Is he registered as a pedigree cos if he is you really should be just getting him now at 13 weeks.



Amalthea said:


> Been to the midwife this morning and she thinks my lower back and hip pain is due to pregnancy... She says it is exasperated by the pre-existing sciatic issues and my bones being soft at this point in my pregnancy. She said that a bump support MAY help, but it may not, and if I am still struggling at 28 weeks, I'll be referred to a physio.


That sounds a bit hopeful, but you know girls it never ceases to amaze me how many female doctors and nurses seem to lack any kind of empathy towards their women patients. Why is that?


----------



## Amalthea

The "doctor" that flat out told us that Braedon had died by 13 weeks and we never felt him move was a woman. I was gobsmacked a woman could speak so heartlessly to another woman that had just lost her child. And the antenatal doctor I saw last week that said it's too early for my pains to be pregnancy related is also a woman.


----------



## feorag

I can't tell you how often I've heard similar things. You would really expect a female doctor to be more empathic towards women, especially when they are suffering from female related problems, but in my opinion they don't! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

I would absolutely LOVE that "doctor" to come in to my room when I'm in labor with this belly monster. Would make my day. The way she spoke to Gary and I the day after Braedon was born was unforgivable.


----------



## Shell195

Ive found most female doctors have no respect for women. When I was pregnant with one of mine(many years ago) a doctor gave me an internal and she had huge long fingernails:bash: Most midwives were nice though I had no confidence in the ones who hadnt given birth themselves!


----------



## feorag

Odd isn't it - that men doctors should be more sympathetic to 'women's problems' than women doctorrs.


----------



## sammy1969

Tj james I love your kitten He is absolutely gorgeous can i please come and pinch him lol.
I must be lucky as my lady doctor is really sympathetic towards me when it come sot womens prblems but i know alot who arent especially at the hopsital


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

I think maybe some of it is that because male doctors don't ever experience "women's problems" first hand, they make more of a conscious effort to be sympathetic in order not to offend/play down the problems, whereas because a lot of female doctors will have been through many of the common "women's problems" themselves, they maybe take more of a complacent attitude and not take them quite as seriously. Don't get me wrong, I've had both crap male and female doc's when I've had women troubles, but on the whole the men have been better at dealing with it!

TJ, omg your kitten is gorgeous, wants!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

My female diabetes doctor is lovely  she even hugged me when I saw her the first time with this pregnancy


----------



## Zoo-Man

Bloody illnesses in this house! Clark is rough, with ear ache, core throat, mouth ulcer back ache. He took his first day off work sick today, but he'll be off again tomorrow too. Roxy seems to be over her kennel cough bought, but one of the puppies has started coughing, so it looks like its doing the rounds. Honey in the food helps.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Colin - love to Clark - hope he's OK. I guess it's not surprising that the cough will go through your household - it's a bummer! :sad:


----------



## SakuraPastel

I had a cat growing up that last year died and I promised to never get another furry friend because it hurts so much when they die. I had moved in with my boyfriend who already had a cat a ginger tabby called Max. He is 5 years old but you would think he was 5 weeks, jumps and leaps and play fights, he still has the kitten charm. However, three days ago my boyfriend thought that I needed something that I could look after and that would cheer me up. He brought home this adorable kitten I have named Karma. She was born on a farm and didn't like people, she was scared of her own shadow. I loved her instantly, I have been using her cat carrier as a safe place for her to go if she needed quiet. 

Now our older cat Max is a very nervous cat and we were scared that he might end up hurting the kitten so have taken every precaution to not let them go face to face for the first day. The second day I held the kitten while Max was in the room he didn't like her but didn't seem to want to hurt her. Day 3 and Max opened the bedroom door by himself and Karma ran up to him, Max did nothing actually he walked away by this afternoon they are playing with each other, no hissing, no fighting just a playful run around. Not only is this going to be good for Max but it has made me so happy and Karma has REALLY come out of her shell. She will come up to me, follow me around, purr and play fight! For a second I didn't think she knew what "playing" was, now shes just full of energy. She misses her mum and cries but she has turned into a full blown play fur ball kitten that is to be expected. For many years to come! 

Here is the little monster!


----------



## sammy1969

SakuraPastel said:


> I had a cat growing up that last year died and I promised to never get another furry friend because it hurts so much when they die. I had moved in with my boyfriend who already had a cat a ginger tabby called Max. He is 5 years old but you would think he was 5 weeks, jumps and leaps and play fights, he still has the kitten charm. However, three days ago my boyfriend thought that I needed something that I could look after and that would cheer me up. He brought home this adorable kitten I have named Karma. She was born on a farm and didn't like people, she was scared of her own shadow. I loved her instantly, I have been using her cat carrier as a safe place for her to go if she needed quiet.
> 
> Now our older cat Max is a very nervous cat and we were scared that he might end up hurting the kitten so have taken every precaution to not let them go face to face for the first day. The second day I held the kitten while Max was in the room he didn't like her but didn't seem to want to hurt her. Day 3 and Max opened the bedroom door by himself and Karma ran up to him, Max did nothing actually he walked away by this afternoon they are playing with each other, no hissing, no fighting just a playful run around. Not only is this going to be good for Max but it has made me so happy and Karma has REALLY come out of her shell. She will come up to me, follow me around, purr and play fight! For a second I didn't think she knew what "playing" was, now shes just full of energy. She misses her mum and cries but she has turned into a full blown play fur ball kitten that is to be expected. For many years to come!
> 
> Here is the little monster!
> 
> image


She is absolutely adorable


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

SakuraPastel said:


> I had a cat growing up that last year died and I promised to never get another furry friend because it hurts so much when they die. I had moved in with my boyfriend who already had a cat a ginger tabby called Max. He is 5 years old but you would think he was 5 weeks, jumps and leaps and play fights, he still has the kitten charm. However, three days ago my boyfriend thought that I needed something that I could look after and that would cheer me up. He brought home this adorable kitten I have named Karma. She was born on a farm and didn't like people, she was scared of her own shadow. I loved her instantly, I have been using her cat carrier as a safe place for her to go if she needed quiet.
> 
> Now our older cat Max is a very nervous cat and we were scared that he might end up hurting the kitten so have taken every precaution to not let them go face to face for the first day. The second day I held the kitten while Max was in the room he didn't like her but didn't seem to want to hurt her. Day 3 and Max opened the bedroom door by himself and Karma ran up to him, Max did nothing actually he walked away by this afternoon they are playing with each other, no hissing, no fighting just a playful run around. Not only is this going to be good for Max but it has made me so happy and Karma has REALLY come out of her shell. She will come up to me, follow me around, purr and play fight! For a second I didn't think she knew what "playing" was, now shes just full of energy. She misses her mum and cries but she has turned into a full blown play fur ball kitten that is to be expected. For many years to come!
> 
> Here is the little monster!
> 
> image


Oh she is just adorable!! :flrt::flrt:Congratulations on your new addition! Lovely to hear that Max has taken to her too, I'm sure those two will have lots of fun and get into lots of mischief together :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> My female diabetes doctor is lovely  she even hugged me when I saw her the first time with this pregnancy


Wow, she sounds so lovely! Shame not all doctors can be so nice! It's annoying now I'm in Liverpool as the "best" GP service also happens to be the practice that serves the student community too. So it's impossible almost to have a "regular" GP like I used to when living in the Lakes. It takes weeks to get appointments so I always have to use the walk-in service hence it's pot luck which doctor you get! There are a couple of good ones but some truly terrible ones too! Like playing bloody doctor roulette every time I go :lol2:


Colin- Hope Clark is feeling better soon!! Shame about the cough spreading to the pups but it's hard to stop happening in a house really, hope they all get better very soon!! Honey does wonders for cough/throat problems, I always use it for myself when I'm ill-definitely prefer it to bloody cough medicine, bleurgh!


----------



## feorag

SakuraPastel said:


> Here is the little monster!
> 
> image


Ooh!! A naughty tortie! No wonder she's settled so quickly - you'll have lots of fun with her and she'll no doubt take over as top cat from Max very quickly! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Clark is still rough today. Roxy has been kept in the kitchen since we first heard her cough, so we'd hoped to keep it isolated. Oh well, at least if the pups get it now, they will be ok for when they go to their new homes.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark is still rough today. Roxy has been kept in the kitchen since we first heard her cough, so we'd hoped to keep it isolated. Oh well, at least if the pups get it now, they will be ok for when they go to their new homes.


Unfortunately it not only transmits via the airborne route, but also via "contaminated surfaces", unfortunately humans make excellent "mobile contaminated surfaces" :lol2: So short of doing a full on lab style quarantine dress up (full body suit/face mask/gloves etc etc) and decontamination everytime you entered and left the kitchen, the risk of transmission (although greatly lowered by you quarantining Roxy) would still have been relatively high  But on the plus side as you say at least it'll be over and done with now before the little ones go to their new homes!  How are they getting on apart from the cough? Bet they are getting into all sorts of mischief now! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Unfortunately it not only transmits via the airborne route, but also via "contaminated surfaces", unfortunately humans make excellent "mobile contaminated surfaces" :lol2: So short of doing a full on lab style quarantine dress up (full body suit/face mask/gloves etc etc) and decontamination everytime you entered and left the kitchen, the risk of transmission (although greatly lowered by you quarantining Roxy) would still have been relatively high  But on the plus side as you say at least it'll be over and done with now before the little ones go to their new homes!  How are they getting on apart from the cough? Bet they are getting into all sorts of mischief now! :flrt:


Yes, I didnt think it was a guaranteed isolation, but we tried. 

The puppies are into everything, trashing everything, chewing everything, peeing & poohing lots, etc etc :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Just being typical puppies then?? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Just being typical puppies then?? :whistling2:


Yep :lol2: The cats get up out of their way when we let them out of the puppy pen, otherwise they get mobbed :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Haha sounds like they are keeping you two on your toes lol! Oh I wish I got to play with a herd of puppies lol :flrt: 





I'm off to meet one of the vets who has been sending me samples today, he's come up from Gloucester to do a seminar at the vet school, he also happens to be THE cattle lameness expert in the country (by "THE" I mean he is literally the most knowledgeable person in this field in the UK, there are obv other cattle lameness experts but nowhere near as awesome) So excited to meet him!!!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep :lol2: The cats get up out of their way when we let them out of the puppy pen, otherwise they get mobbed :lol2:


:lol2: I'm not surprised. How's Clark this morning?

I'm off to the Sanctuary now for a meeting to discuss what fundraising we have on over Christmas and what we need to look for next year.


----------



## ami_j

Far too early to be awake *bleary eyes*


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> :lol2: I'm not surprised. How's Clark this morning?


I'm still feeling like crap! Not as bad as I did, but been being sick for most of last night!


----------



## feorag

Yuk!! Poor you! That must be some but you've got then if it's making you sick as well. :sad:

Got a busy week coming up fundraising. We have been invited to Woodhorn Museum's christmas fair on Sunday and then PaH have asked if we'd like to go along Monday thru Friday to fundraise, so next week'll be a busy week, cos we haven't enough volunteers to share that amount of work :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

Sorry you're still feeling rubbish Clark. How is the tiny princess getting on guys?

Eileen I've finally got those measurements for you, sorry for the delay, had to wait in for deliveries for Christmas presents so hadn't been able to pop out and get a new tape. I feel like a hermit lol. Is inches ok or do you need cm's?
Chest: 21.5 inches ( my little barrel)
underarm to cuff: 9 inches
underarm to waist 10inches, but that's a sort of jacket she has not cardi.

I do wish I lived nearer as I'd love to volunteer. Is this the pets at home where you ended stuck with nowhere to sit(or was it outside.. ny memory is like a sieve)


----------



## feorag

I'm an old woman Katie - I still think in inches! :roll2:

It will be the same PaH cos we've only been to our local one in Cramlington.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Yuk!! Poor you! *That must be some but you've got *then if it's making you sick as well. :sad:
> 
> Got a busy week coming up fundraising. We have been invited to Woodhorn Museum's christmas fair on Sunday and then PaH have asked if we'd like to go along Monday thru Friday to fundraise, so next week'll be a busy week, cos we haven't enough volunteers to share that amount of work :roll:


Yes, he has got quite a fat arse Eileen! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I read that later and realised I'd missed out 'bug' however if you want me to agree that he has a fat arse, I'm not up for that! :lol2: Don't want to upset him! :blush:

I'm off to meet Anyday Anne and her grandson in half an hour for lunch! :jump:


----------



## Shell195

Im still really busy, Chris goes off to Bristol tomorrow then over to France tomorrow
Heres a short video of Kalos, you can see how timid he is and this is just because I focused a camera on him  Zak adore cameras as you can see by him trying to get in on the film:lol2:

Click the pic to see the video


----------



## feorag

Oh, poor boy! :sad: The apprehension in his eyes is palpable!

No wonder he struggled at his first house, he obviously was badly in need of a family who would understand him and help him and they've probably made him worse.


----------



## cloggers

Bless him, he looks terrified  
Zak seems to think he's dogs' gift to cameras though :lol2:

I've got a day of getting christmas decorations out of the loft tomorrow, its like an event for my stepmum, if the tree isnt up on the first christmas is ruined :roll:
Got family coming over as well, so no doubt I'll get dragged to the market for the afternoon. It's gunna be a long day hahaha


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone

Shell he looks so scared poor thing but he is also such a pretty dog too.
I have woken up this morning wiht no voice other than a high pitched Squeek which i think has been caused by the cold I have come down with from last saturdays soaking whilst collecting.
I also need a bit of advice on how to stop bulling among the cats. It seems Loki has turned into a real bully since we have moved into the new hous eandpoor little NEro i the victim of his attacks. The worse part of it is Gizmo will also join in to help his brother out at times. I odnt know if it is an age thing as the kitten cats are just over 18 months roughly or a case of Loki wanting to be top cat in the group. Nero is now back to ripping hmself to shreds through stress and looks awful coatwise. I always split up the fights when i hear them which is everytime as it sounds terrible but so far no blood has been drawn by either of the cats but any advise or help would be appreciated as they did get on really well together until the move


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww Shell, poor lad!

All the puppies now have kennel cough, poor little beggars


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww Shell, poor lad!
> 
> All the puppies now have kennel cough, poor little beggars


 
Its rife at the minute, the Jack russell puppy I looked after managed to infect all my dogs :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Its rife at the minute, the Jack russell puppy I looked after managed to infect all my dogs :bash:


Yes, ive heard its doing the rounds. At least the pups will have had it & be finished by the time they go to their new homes.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww Shell, poor lad!
> 
> All the puppies now have kennel cough, poor little beggars


Oh dear Colin, so sorry to hear this, but as you say it'll be over before they're ready to go to their new homes.


----------



## Amalthea

25 weeks


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG are you sure there's just one in there! :lol2:

I'm off in 10 minutes to the Mining Museum to facepaint at their Christmas Fayre for the Sanctuary - really looking forward to it!


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! Pretty sure, yup... My monster is just a monster, it seems... :gasp:

Have fun face painting!!


----------



## feorag

According to your ticker baby weighs just under 2lbs - that's a bag of sugar!! There must be a helluva lot of water in there with it! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I hope so!!! Haha!!


----------



## ami_j

How can a medium sized, 15kg mongrel take up so much space in a double bed :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Diesel is the same. He's gonna get kicked off if he keeps it up! I need my sleep and the brat is robbing it!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Diesel is the same. He's gonna get kicked off if he keeps it up! I need my sleep and the brat is robbing it!


I wouldn't normally let him but hes like a hot water bottle :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

ami_j said:


> How can a medium sized, 15kg mongrel take up so much space in a double bed :lol2:


oh my god, mine isn't even 6kg and it's like having a baby elephant on the bed! worst thing is when she glares at me for ruining her slumber when I try and get a bit more duvet for myself / reclaim my feet...


----------



## ami_j

Postcard said:


> oh my god, mine isn't even 6kg and it's like having a baby elephant on the bed! worst thing is when she glares at me for ruining her slumber when I try and get a bit more duvet for myself / reclaim my feet...


:lol2: 
Dex sleeps right behind me so I have to disturb him to get out, then he thinks its time to get up and starts leaping about :devil:


----------



## *H*

There's 2 types of nights sleep for me with Cass;

OH working nights;
Cass sleeps under the duvet in bed on OH's side, and I don't even notice he's there.

OH home at night;
Cass sleeps on the duvet in between my legs, and I really notice he's there, especially when I want to roll over and can't because I'm trapped :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Try sleeping with a Purrdy Puss who *insists *that she _*must* _be in between mine and Barry's pillows, which means every time I turn to face Barry I get a mouthful and nose of flippin' fur! :bash:

Then we have the 'itchy bum' sydrome when she starts purring, paddling with her front paws and scrubbing her backside on whatever is nearest, occasionally my face! :gasp:

Ooh! forgot to say, back from face painting and I made £85 for the Sanctuary! :jump: I don't know how much they took on the tombola and shop stock, but hopefully we might reach the £300 mark today! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I love this.


----------



## sammy1969

Evening everyone 
Eileen glad to see you had quite a good day fund raising today.
Did anyone see my post about the bullying the kitten cats are doing to Nero and have any advice as to how to stop it?
SO far today we havent had a scrap but it is early for them yet lol and Nero has only just ventured downstairs as we have just had a roast chicken dinner lol adn he cant resist the smell lol.I am worried as his skin cndition is so bad right now and even steroids from the vet arent working this time round as it isnt due to any type of allergy just stress.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Try sleeping with a Purrdy Puss who *insists *that she _*must* _be in between mine and Barry's pillows, which means every time I turn to face Barry I get a mouthful and nose of flippin' fur! :bash:
> 
> Then we have the 'itchy bum' sydrome when she starts purring, paddling with her front paws and scrubbing her backside on whatever is nearest, occasionally my face! :gasp:
> 
> Ooh! forgot to say, back from face painting and I made £85 for the Sanctuary! :jump: I don't know how much they took on the tombola and shop stock, but hopefully we might reach the £300 mark today! :2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say that our tombola and shop stock also brought in £340, so that means today brought us in a total of £425. If we can manage to bring in half that on our tombola at PaH next week that's a pretty good boost to meet the food bill. We were literally on our uppers last week in terms of food in stock and money in bank to buy more!

Sammy, I did read your post, but honestly couldn't think of any good advice to give you. I'm sorry, but I just think he's too stressed in your household and I can't think of anything you haven't tried that will make him feel better. :sad:


----------



## sammy1969

NO worries hun I know i am at my wits end with the way the kitten cats are bullying him as it is truly stressing him out although tonight they havent picked on him at all so wondering if the fact he has been spending all his time apart from them in the bedroom has been part of the problem as today he was shut out of there for the first time and they have all been good together no fights at all


----------



## ami_j

Horrible dog! He is laughing at me! :whip::lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

I'm going to auction him off...starts at a pound...any takers?:lol2:


----------



## feorag

So sorry, but one problem dog is enough for me! :lol2:

Psycho dog doesn't share!


----------



## *H*

ami_j said:


> I'm going to auction him off...starts at a pound...any takers?:lol2:


Swap for a 18 week old lab pup that is a big ball of pure energy? You will end up spending the whole day trying to use up that energy though, just for him to keep going.. and going.... and you'll be the one falling into bed at night :lol2:

I'm used to attention seeking, everywhere I go, Cass has to go. I got to get dressed - Cass comes. I go for a bath - Cass comes. I go for a pee.... you get the idea


----------



## SarahJane85

Hi everyone, 
I'm a slave to my cats...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feorag

:up: Lovely cats - not sure about the "here I am, come and get me" pose though! :lol2:

Well I spent 5 hours in PaH with a £1 tombola yesterday and I'll be lucky if I raised £30. :sad: The shop usually has the charities they support at the door so everyone who comes in and goes out sees them, but when we arrived there was a pile of dog food at the door and we were half way up the shop facing the back and hidden from mostof the shop by shelving! :roll:

So only people going to the vet at the back or buying dog food, leashes etc would even have seen us. Felt like a bit of a waste of time, so don't know what Kim will decide for the rest of the week.


----------



## cloggers

Doesnt sound good Eileen 
Though that does remind me! I wanted to ask you something.

I use to volunteer at a boarding kennels bout 2/3 years ago, and we use to raise money for the little rescue kennels we had at the side. Now, if we ever went and sat outside PAH, we'd raise say £40 but if we went and sat outside of somewhere like marks and spencers, we'd get say £60. We always seemed to get more money when we set up outside or near a shop/place that wasn't actually related to animals. 
Just wondered if you'd found it the same, or I was just crap at fundraising :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

What a shame about the fundraising Eileen. If the store knew you were going t be coming in, why on earth did they put a load of dog food in the usual spot. Idiots!


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/824814-rat-chat-117.html People who like cute should check this out :flrt:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Doesnt sound good Eileen
> Though that does remind me! I wanted to ask you something.
> 
> I use to volunteer at a boarding kennels bout 2/3 years ago, and we use to raise money for the little rescue kennels we had at the side. Now, if we ever went and sat outside PAH, we'd raise say £40 but if we went and sat outside of somewhere like marks and spencers, we'd get say £60. We always seemed to get more money when we set up outside or near a shop/place that wasn't actually related to animals.
> Just wondered if you'd found it the same, or I was just crap at fundraising :lol2:


Haven't really seen a difference Chloe - I think if we stood with a couple of animals and rattled a tin we would get less - it's really the tombola that brings punters in, maybe cos they feel they might win something.



ami_j said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/824814-rat-chat-117.html People who like cute should check this out :flrt:


I checked that thread first! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Since the day Darcey was allowed to hold Isis's lead she's become fanatical about walking the dog, but she will not share the leash with Elise or Lee, so they've had to improvise :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Haven't really seen a difference Chloe - I think if we stood with a couple of animals and rattled a tin we would get less - it's really the tombola that brings punters in, maybe cos they feel they might win something.
> 
> I checked that thread first! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Speaking of your boys, how are they doing? any plans to make them a group of 3/4 again?


----------



## Shell195

Ive not vanished I just seem to be so busy lately:bash: Kalos and Zak take up so much time as without constant attention they eat the house:gasp: I hope you are all well :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Haven't really seen a difference Chloe - I think if we stood with a couple of animals and rattled a tin we would get less - it's really the tombola that brings punters in, maybe cos they feel they might win something.
> 
> I checked that thread first! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Since the day Darcey was allowed to hold Isis's lead she's become fanatical about walking the dog, but she will not share the leash with Elise or Lee, so they've had to improvise :lol2:
> 
> image


Bless her :lol2: very headstrong isnt she 


Shell195 said:


> Ive not vanished I just seem to be so busy lately:bash: Kalos and Zak take up so much time as without constant attention they eat the house:gasp: I hope you are all well :2thumb:


Naughty boys :gasp:


----------



## Postcard

Shell195 said:


> Ive not vanished I just seem to be so busy lately:bash: Kalos and Zak take up so much time as without constant attention they eat the house:gasp: I hope you are all well :2thumb:


oh my goodness how do you cope? the two together must be like a pair of naughty schoolboys egging each other on :lol2:

the pupface has eaten a phonecharger, a hairdryer, had a good old gnaw on the babygate on the dog room (got a pretty wood one - error of judgement), skirting boards, carpet, plaster on the wall... 

:bash::whistling2::lol2:

won't touch a nylabone though! haha!


----------



## *H*

Postcard said:


> won't touch a nylabone though! haha!


I've got to admit, the large knobbly one I bought for our lab pup has been a godsend! He's 18 weeks and to this point *touch wood* hasn't chewed a single thing... he'll sit and try to gnaw on his toys, then get up and go and fetch his nylabone and chomp on that for a while :gasp: I sware he's going to make up for all this good behaviour at some point and turn into demon pup.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Shell195 said:


> Ive not vanished I just seem to be so busy lately:bash: Kalos and Zak take up so much time as without constant attention they eat the house:gasp: I hope you are all well :2thumb:


Oh dear, naughty boys! It's when I hear things like this I'm glad I have a cat and he's far too lazy to bother chewing or scratching anything :lol2:



SarahJane85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a slave to my cats...
> 
> imageimageimageimageimageimageimageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eeeee they are adorable!!! What are their names?



feorag said:


> :up: Lovely cats - not sure about the "here I am, come and get me" pose though! :lol2:
> 
> Well I spent 5 hours in PaH with a £1 tombola yesterday and I'll be lucky if I raised £30. :sad: The shop usually has the charities they support at the door so everyone who comes in and goes out sees them, but when we arrived there was a pile of dog food at the door and we were half way up the shop facing the back and hidden from mostof the shop by shelving! :roll:
> 
> So only people going to the vet at the back or buying dog food, leashes etc would even have seen us. Felt like a bit of a waste of time, so don't know what Kim will decide for the rest of the week.


That's a shame Eileen, they knew you were coming so should have moved the display!!  Hopefully you have better luck next time you go fundraising there.


I presented at my first ever conference on Monday, it was terrifying but me and my fellow PhD student managed to muddle through ok, I think! They provided a lovely meal and free wine afterwards too which was a bonus!  How is everyone's preparations for christmas coming along? I haven't done any shopping yet despite good intentions, every year I'm like "I'll make a list and start shopping early" NEVER happens :lol2: Don't even have any decorations up yet but I'm still trying to figure out what will be "Howl proof", he thinks anything remotely shiny/dangly/fuzzy/tree-like is put there specifically for him to play with and destroy :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Speaking of your boys, how are they doing? any plans to make them a group of 3/4 again?


None so far as they're not even a year old yet. I would prefer to wait until they are coming up 18mths - 2 yrs before getting new babies, but Barry is adamant that after all the problems we had introducing them to Dougal that no more are coming in until these 2 are gone! :sad:

I'm sick of trying to get him to understand that they should have their own kind for company, but he is adamant that Dougal would have been OK on his own. :roll:



Shell195 said:


> Ive not vanished I just seem to be so busy lately:bash: Kalos and Zak take up so much time as without constant attention they eat the house:gasp: I hope you are all well :2thumb:


I'm missing you :sad: but you've just reminded me I have a question to ask you, so I'll pm you after I've finished this, otherwise it might get lost in pages of posts before you come back. 


ami_j said:


> Bless her :lol2: very headstrong isnt she


You could say that - she's very much her mother's daughter I'm afraid. 

On the subject of headstrong women, my daughter queued for 20 minutes for a 20 minute parking spot outside her local town post office, along with another 3 cars behind her and just as a car pulled out, along came a knackered Merc drove past the queue and pulled in front of her! Well she was so mad as soon as the parked car pulled out, she drove right up the back of his car to stop him reversing into the spot, so he was shaking his fist and gesticulated for her to go back to let him in and she just dug her heels in (as she is wont to do!) and shook her head.

So then he got out and came towards her shouting "What the f*ck you doing man, I'm trying to park" (big coloured guy built like a brick sh*thouse she said). So she politely told him there was a queue to park and she was next and so he wasn't getting to park in that space. So he started shouting back and she got out the car :gasp: and faced him and said "no"

By which time the adrenalin was kicking in and Elise would never choose a flight option, so she squared up for a fight. He told her if she wouldn't move he would get in the car and move it himself, to which she replied that her baby was in that car and if he put one foot in the car she would f*cking kill him. (Never take on an angry mother :lol, by which time a puny traffic warden arrived and asked if he should phone the police :lol:

So then he said he would just get in his car and push her car backwards, to which she replied he was welcome to do that because there were plenty witnesses as by this time there was quite a crowd gathering, including a guy who was walking over from the other side of the road, shouting to ask if she was OK, to which she apparently replied, yes I'm fine I can deal with this *rsehole! :gasp:

At which point the guy decided that he wasn't going to win and got into his car and drove off to a rousing cheer from all the spectators, including all the people waiting their turn in the queue behind her, none of whom had stepped forward to back her up of course!

Then the temper calmed, the adrenalin abated and she went into a panic, cos 2 boys were standing across the road and they shouted to her that if she needed any evidence of what had taken place, they'd videod it on their mobile phone! :gasp:

So she was mortified and spent all night searching You Tube to see if it was up there! :roll2: PMSL!!

That's the Krukowski temper for you!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> None so far as they're not even a year old yet. I would prefer to wait until they are coming up 18mths - 2 yrs before getting new babies, but Barry is adamant that after all the problems we had introducing them to Dougal that no more are coming in until these 2 are gone! :sad:
> 
> I'm sick of trying to get him to understand that they should have their own kind for company, but he is adamant that Dougal would have been OK on his own. :roll:
> 
> I'm missing you :sad: but you've just reminded me I have a question to ask you, so I'll pm you after I've finished this, otherwise it might get lost in pages of posts before you come back.
> You could say that - she's very much her mother's daughter I'm afraid.
> 
> On the subject of headstrong women, my daughter queued for 20 minutes for a 20 minute parking spot outside her local town post office, along with another 3 cars behind her and just as a car pulled out, along came a knackered Merc drove past the queue and pulled in front of her! Well she was so mad as soon as the parked car pulled out, she drove right up the back of his car to stop him reversing into the spot, so he was shaking his fist and gesticulated for her to go back to let him in and she just dug her heels in (as she is wont to do!) and shook her head.
> 
> So then he got out and came towards her shouting "What the f*ck you doing man, I'm trying to park" (big coloured guy built like a brick sh*thouse she said). So she politely told him there was a queue to park and she was next and so he wasn't getting to park in that space. So he started shouting back and she got out the car :gasp: and faced him and said "no"
> 
> By which time the adrenalin was kicking in and Elise would never choose a flight option, so she squared up for a fight. He told her if she wouldn't move he would get in the car and move it himself, to which she replied that her baby was in that car and if he put one foot in the car she would f*cking kill him. (Never take on an angry mother :lol, by which time a puny traffic warden arrived and asked if he should phone the police :lol:
> 
> So then he said he would just get in his car and push her car backwards, to which she replied he was welcome to do that because there were plenty witnesses as by this time there was quite a crowd gathering, including a guy who was walking over from the other side of the road, shouting to ask if she was OK, to which she apparently replied, yes I'm fine I can deal with this *rsehole! :gasp:
> 
> At which point the guy decided that he wasn't going to win and got into his car and drove off to a rousing cheer from all the spectators, including all the people waiting their turn in the queue behind her, none of whom had stepped forward to back her up of course!
> 
> Then the temper calmed, the adrenalin abated and she went into a panic, cos 2 boys were standing across the road and they shouted to her that if she needed any evidence of what had taken place, they'd videod it on their mobile phone! :gasp:
> 
> So she was mortified and spent all night searching You Tube to see if it was up there! :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> That's the Krukowski temper for you!


Ahhh getting men to listen...never a fun job. Theres very little difference between having 2 and 4 really and look how happy Dougal was once they introed well  of course I don;t need to convince you lol 

HAHA GO Elise! What an asshat


----------



## feorag

I know that, but convincing him is a different matter - we'll see!!

Yes, Elise doesn't quite take after me, cos at her age I'd not have done that, although Barry did remind me of the day I followed 2 guys in a car cos they started accelerating as i was overtaking to stop me getting past them until I had to pull back in behind them or hit a bus!

So I followed them into a building site and drove across them in a cul-de-sac so they couldn't get out and gave them a piece of my mind! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> None so far as they're not even a year old yet. I would prefer to wait until they are coming up 18mths - 2 yrs before getting new babies, but Barry is adamant that after all the problems we had introducing them to Dougal that no more are coming in until these 2 are gone! :sad:
> 
> I'm sick of trying to get him to understand that they should have their own kind for company, but he is adamant that Dougal would have been OK on his own. :roll:
> 
> I'm missing you :sad: but you've just reminded me I have a question to ask you, so I'll pm you after I've finished this, otherwise it might get lost in pages of posts before you come back.
> You could say that - she's very much her mother's daughter I'm afraid.
> 
> On the subject of headstrong women, my daughter queued for 20 minutes for a 20 minute parking spot outside her local town post office, along with another 3 cars behind her and just as a car pulled out, along came a knackered Merc drove past the queue and pulled in front of her! Well she was so mad as soon as the parked car pulled out, she drove right up the back of his car to stop him reversing into the spot, so he was shaking his fist and gesticulated for her to go back to let him in and she just dug her heels in (as she is wont to do!) and shook her head.
> 
> So then he got out and came towards her shouting "What the f*ck you doing man, I'm trying to park" (big coloured guy built like a brick sh*thouse she said). So she politely told him there was a queue to park and she was next and so he wasn't getting to park in that space. So he started shouting back and she got out the car :gasp: and faced him and said "no"
> 
> By which time the adrenalin was kicking in and Elise would never choose a flight option, so she squared up for a fight. He told her if she wouldn't move he would get in the car and move it himself, to which she replied that her baby was in that car and if he put one foot in the car she would f*cking kill him. (Never take on an angry mother :lol, by which time a puny traffic warden arrived and asked if he should phone the police :lol:
> 
> So then he said he would just get in his car and push her car backwards, to which she replied he was welcome to do that because there were plenty witnesses as by this time there was quite a crowd gathering, including a guy who was walking over from the other side of the road, shouting to ask if she was OK, to which she apparently replied, yes I'm fine I can deal with this *rsehole! :gasp:
> 
> At which point the guy decided that he wasn't going to win and got into his car and drove off to a rousing cheer from all the spectators, including all the people waiting their turn in the queue behind her, none of whom had stepped forward to back her up of course!
> 
> Then the temper calmed, the adrenalin abated and she went into a panic, cos 2 boys were standing across the road and they shouted to her that if she needed any evidence of what had taken place, they'd videod it on their mobile phone! :gasp:
> 
> So she was mortified and spent all night searching You Tube to see if it was up there! :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> That's the Krukowski temper for you!


 
Im so glad she stood up to this bully its something I would now do:lol2:I am no longer the quiet mouse I once was:whistling2:. Hmmm got no pm Eileen, I must try and get on here more:blush:


----------



## Shell195

Has anyone got snow yet? We just have rain, rain and more rain:bash: Im actually looking forward to having some snow:2thumb:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Good on Elise for standing up to him!!! :no1: A***holes like that are a right pain and most of them imo shouldn't be on the road in the first place.





So far no snow! Although being close to the sea it never seems to snow a great deal here, not nearly as much as in other places anyway. I'm going to my parents in Staffordshire though for christmas so hopefully there will be snow when I get there!


----------



## Amalthea

What a dickhead!!! Glad Elise stood up to him!!! :2thumb:

I'm in Stoke today and we had a bit of snow. Apparently it's snowing in Bolton, as well


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Amalthea said:


> What a dickhead!!! Glad Elise stood up to him!!! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm in Stoke today and we had a bit of snow. Apparently it's snowing in Bolton, as well


Haha my parents live near Stoke and my little brother skived off school today because he was too scared too walk on the ice, read as: he wanted to stay home and play on the "christmas present" xbox games he managed to squeeze out of my parents a full 3 weeks before christmas :lol2: Little bugger  (he's the youngest so gets away with EVERYTHING)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, good on Elise! There are far too many idiots on the road.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Has anyone got snow yet? We just have rain, rain and more rain:bash: Im actually looking forward to having some snow:2thumb:


We've had it since Tuesday night. It's been thawing today, but if it freezes it will be hellish to drive home tonight. 

It was hellish yesterday. I drove through a blizzard on the A1 to just north of Morpeth to meet my friend who was driving in from Rothbury (which is well out in the sticks) for coffee at the garden centre (where it wasn't even snowing when I arrived) and she'd got past halfway and had to turn back because conditions were so bad she was worried she might not get back home again! :gasp: So I just stayed, had a coffee and a scone, a mooch around the pet department (can't help myself :roll bought a cardboard tube for the rats and a bone for Skye, and a tray of flapjack bake for Baz and I and headed for home at 4:10. It was horrendous, everytime I touched my brakes the anti-locking went on it was so slippy - everyone was driving at 10mph once I got off the A1.

I think it was brilliant of Elise to stand up to the guy, but you know he could have hit her and hurt her! She, of course, didn't think of that, when the temper takes over and the adrenalin rushes in she thinks she's invulnerable! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Oh god , our little friend is back :bash:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> Oh god , our little friend is back :bash:


PMSL!! Do you know I saw her post on the cat with the santa hat thread and you were the first person I thought of. I just knew you'd notice. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> PMSL!! Do you know I saw her post on the cat with the santa hat thread and you were the first person I thought of. I just knew you'd notice. :lol2:


:lol2: was like oh noooooooooooooooooooooooo not again


----------



## Shell195

Ooooh goes to look:lol2: Eileen I still have no pm:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

I know, same old, same old!!

I'm going to pm you now Shell!


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Wow, wasn't aware of her and went to have a nosy...seriously do some people have nothing better to do?!!


Eileen that weather sounds horrible! I hate it when it gets bad enough to make driving conditions bad! I've only been driving about 4 years and only experienced badly icy roads once thankfully but it was enough to terrify me lol. 


Well Thursdays are normally circus society nights at the student guild but last night we went to find that the room we booked had been given to someone else and we hadn't been informed! And as they were filming Question Time in the other large hall, we had nowhere to go! The guild said they had "no staff member" available to complain to which was complete bs. They have done this several times before though and messed around with our room bookings but they don't do it with any other society it's so frustrating!! Luckily they had a pub quiz on at the local so we went there instead :lol2:


----------



## feorag

That's so not fair Becca - you need to complain when someone *is *there, which of course probably will be never if they know you're going to complain.

Kim has just rang me to say that at very short notice she's managed to get a stall on the Christmas Market in Morpeth tomorrow, so can I go and lend a hand. It's out in the open and we have no gazebo (as the pair of them left out fundraising gazebo out at the Sanctuary for a week when we were open in the summer and the high winds knackered it!!! :bash, so it'll be a thermal underwear day! :lol2:


----------



## kemist

ami_j said:


> Oh god , our little friend is back :bash:


You lot make me very parnoid!


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> You lot make me very parnoid!


Why's that?? :crazy:


----------



## cloggers

oh god, I'm exhausted. Decided I'd move the snake room around so we had more room, and needed to put the old 4ft viv back up because some need moving into new homes. Bad idea doing it on my own!!

Looks alright I guess now though, still not finished.










Though Layla turned her back on me because I was banging around and singing :blush:










Oh, and to keep a little bit of relevance, my Nanna's cat, Felix


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

The problem is Eileen that someone was there, they just didn't want to come out and face the music, most likely cos they knew full well they had f****d us over and were in the wrong. They've done it before and deliberately avoided us when they have done something like this. We'll get ourselves heard eventually though, bloody guild are useless :devil:
Oooo have fun at the Christmas market!! I love christmas markets, don't envy you being out in the open though definitely need to wrap up warm! :shock: They have one of those month long christmas markets on in Liverpool at the moment, not as good as previous years though, however I did get a most excellent pork pie from there yesterday 

Oooo reptile room looks nice!! Wish I had one, currently mine are in my bedroom lol. Gorgeous cat too, although Felix does have a bit of a withering look, almost like "what on earth are you doing silly human" :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

No surprise there Becca - that was why I said _if _you could find someone to complain to.

That room looks great Chloe! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

kemist said:


> You lot make me very parnoid!


Don't be you aren't a bored troll


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> Why's that?? :crazy:





ami_j said:


> Don't be you aren't a bored troll


I am bored if that counts:Na_Na_Na_Na:

And just to keep on topic yoda and his bag addiction.


----------



## Shell195

How did you get on at the Christmas market Eileen ? Have you thawed out now:gasp:
The snake room looks great Chloe:2thumb:
Cute cat pics:flrt:
We had a collection day at Tesco last week and took one of the ponies, how cute does our little Merlin look( this was before he left to go to Tesco):flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> How did you get on at the Christmas market Eileen ? Have you thawed out now:gasp:
> The snake room looks great Chloe:2thumb:
> Cute cat pics:flrt:
> We had a collection day at Tesco last week and took one of the ponies, how cute does our little Merlin look( this was before he left to go to Tesco):flrt:
> image


:lol2: Adorable :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> How did you get on at the Christmas market Eileen ? Have you thawed out now


It's tomorrow - I'm just hoping it's as nice a day as it was today to be honest cos at least it was a bit sunny today.



Shell195 said:


> We had a collection day at Tesco last week and took one of the ponies, how cute does our little Merlin look( this was before he left to go to Tesco):flrt:
> image


How cute is that! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Merlin looks adorable Shell!

Eileen, I hope the weather holds out for you tomorrow.

Chloe, the room is looking good.

We took Roxy to our friend's grooming salon & doggy daycare today to use her treadmill. We want to try to muscle Roxy up more, so the special treadmill seemed a great idea. She was great & took to it straight away. Its just a shame that we live in Preston & our friend's groomers is in Blackpool, or I'd take her most days for a session.


----------



## feorag

Sounds like a good idea Colin - they do have to be a 'solid' dog don't they?

I'm off in 15 mins to the Xmas market - got my thermals on and I'm raring to go - NOT!!! :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Hope it's not too arctic for you today Eileen!! 

Shell, omg Merlin looks adorable! :flrt:

Just about to start making my costume for tonight, circus society are all going to town dressed as dinosaurs!  I'm going as an (hope I spell this right!) Archaeopteryx, the bird-like dinosaur so I've got lots of feathers and glue to play with and make a mess :lol2:


----------



## feorag

If you've already left I hope you took a pictures and if you haven't already left, then we need a picture!!! :bash:

No idea how much we took today, but hopefully it was worth it, cos it was anny cold!


----------



## Shell195

Been at the sanctuary all day today but not much happened other than it rained yet again:bash:
Did I tell you I have been on a diet and have lost 11lb up to now:no1:


----------



## feorag

Wow!! No you didn't, but well done you! :notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea

How cute is Merlin?! :flrt:

Well done, Shell!!! :2thumb:

It looks like I may be "sharing" a couple micro piglets with the neighbor  she's picking them up before next weekend.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Wow!! No you didn't, but well done you! :notworthy:


 
Ive found this diet so easy:2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> How cute is Merlin?! :flrt:
> 
> Well done, Shell!!! :2thumb:
> 
> It looks like I may be "sharing" a couple micro piglets with the neighbor  she's picking them up before next weekend.


Awwww :flrt: are these the real deal or the ones that grow HUGE?


----------



## Amalthea

Who knows... Prolly won't know til they start growing *lol* Been talking with her today and it sounds relatively "easy" to care for them. They've already got a big pig, as well, so I doubt it'll be an issue if they do grow bigger than an actual micro piggie. I'm quite excited *lol*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Ive found this diet so easy:2thumb:


So

So what have you been on, if it's a set diet and if not what have you been eating??

Aw, Jen, micro pigs - cute! :flrt:


----------



## Lottieee

Hello lovely people - Thought I'd join this thread, seeing as I adore cats and randomness :lol2:


Maddie;15weeks by Lottieee.xox, on Flickr


Evie;15weeks by Lottieee.xox, on Flickr


----------



## Amalthea

I just got a FB message off her today asking if we'd like to share ownership of them, cuz they are coming this week *lol* I'm really excited now :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Lottieee said:


> Hello lovely people - Thought I'd join this thread, seeing as I adore cats and randomness :lol2:
> 
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8255296357_0ab96a14e2.jpg]image[/URL]
> Maddie;15weeks by Lottieee.xox, on Flickr
> 
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8255296525_7d6483396c.jpg]image[/URL]
> Evie;15weeks by Lottieee.xox, on Flickr


They are so beautiful!! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Lottieee said:


> Hello lovely people - Thought I'd join this thread, seeing as I adore cats and randomness :lol2:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8255296357/image
> Maddie;15weeks by Lottieee.xox, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8255296525/image
> Evie;15weeks by Lottieee.xox, on Flickr


Gorgeous cats :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Lottieee said:


> Hello lovely people - Thought I'd join this thread, seeing as I adore cats and randomness :lol2:
> 
> [URL="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8255296357_0ab96a14e2.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Maddie;15weeks by Lottieee.xox, on Flickr
> 
> [URL="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8255296525_7d6483396c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Evie;15weeks by Lottieee.xox, on Flickr


Welcome to the thread.

I've already 'spoken' to you on your thread about Evie - hows' she getting on now??


----------



## Lottieee

Amalthea said:


> They are so beautiful!! :flrt:





ami_j said:


> Gorgeous cats :flrt:


Thank you ladies!



feorag said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> I've already 'spoken' to you on your thread about Evie - hows' she getting on now??


Thanks.

She is doing a lot better, she is more her playful-mischievous self and she is eating more than she was 48-72hrs ago so hopefully when she goes back to the vets on Friday she will be able to _finally_ have her first vaccination.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, you don't need to lose any weight! But well done on the loss.


----------



## Amalthea

Work is running an incentive where the top store from each region on sales, ATV (average transaction value), and UPT (units per transaction) wins £100 each week for the next four weeks (starting last week)... We've just found out we were top on sales last week... Just waiting on ATV and UPT to come through


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> So
> 
> So what have you been on, if it's a set diet and if not what have you been eating??
> 
> Aw, Jen, micro pigs - cute! :flrt:


 
Its low carb and low fat 



Lottieee said:


> Hello lovely people - Thought I'd join this thread, seeing as I adore cats and randomness :lol2:
> 
> [URL="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8255296357_0ab96a14e2.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Maddie;15weeks by Lottieee.xox, on Flickr
> 
> [URL="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8255296525_7d6483396c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Evie;15weeks by Lottieee.xox, on Flickr


Beautiful kitties:flrt:



Amalthea said:


> I just got a FB message off her today asking if we'd like to share ownership of them, cuz they are coming this week *lol* I'm really excited now :blush:


Very exciting:2thumb: I love pigs:flrt:



Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, you don't need to lose any weight! But well done on the loss.


 
Ermm yes I do I weighed 13 stone 7lb which is far to heavy when Im only 5ft 3ins


----------



## Amalthea

You carried your weight well, then!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Work is running an incentive where the top store from each region on sales, ATV (average transaction value), and UPT (units per transaction) wins £100 each week for the next four weeks (starting last week)... We've just found out we were top on sales last week... Just waiting on ATV and UPT to come through


Excellent Jen! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Its low carb and low fat
> 
> Ermm yes I do I weighed 13 stone 7lb which is far to heavy when Im only 5ft 3ins


Oh God! I'm only 2" bigger than you and can just about give you 2 stone! :gasp: I really do need to diet, but just can't get in the mindset to start! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

26 weeks :flrt:


----------



## feorag

:gasp: My lord, you've got 3 months to go, how big are you going to be then?? :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

No clue!! :gasp: next scan is on the 18th, so we will see how the monster is growing then...


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> :gasp: My lord, you've got 3 months to go, how big are you going to be then?? :gasp: :lol2:


 Nothing to do with the quote just to get your attention. I hope you don't mind but I have suggested another member pm you as she needs a coat/jumper for a whippet pup.


----------



## feorag

Don't mind at all, thanks! Busy knitting a cardigan for Katie's daughter Arya, (Esarosa) and I have an order from Dawn at Animal Story for another 2 giant honeycomb hammocks for her meerkats, but always happy to take orders! :lol2:


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> Don't mind at all, thanks! Busy knitting a cardigan for Katie's daughter Arya, (Esarosa) and I have an order from Dawn at Animal Story for another 2 giant honeycomb hammocks for her meerkats, but always happy to take orders! :lol2:


 Good job really! I told her you'd tell her how to measure him and had plenty of choices of colours and fabrics etc.


----------



## Zoo-Man

We were at Darwen open show today, where Roxy won her class, beating her sister, & got Best AVNSC Puppy, went through to the Utility Puppy Group, but wasn't placed. The judge preferred 2 poodles that walked like a sack of sh*t :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Sorry, but I lol'd. Not only because of your description, but the fact that it does happen.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Sorry, but I lol'd. Not only because of your description, but the fact that it does happen.


:lol2: oh god yes, doesn't it just!


----------



## feorag

Well, what does everyone think about the X-Factor??


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> We were at Darwen open show today, where Roxy won her class, beating her sister, & got Best AVNSC Puppy, went through to the Utility Puppy Group, but wasn't placed. The judge preferred 2 poodles that walked like a sack of sh*t :lol2:


Never mind you cant win them all:whistling2:



feorag said:


> Well, what does everyone think about the X-Factor??


Rubbish:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Couldn't agree more. Why were they given different songs to sing at the end?? That's never happened before, so why this year?

I think the winning song will depress everyone tbh! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

I can't stand the winner and his miserable face. And that winning song is shocking!


----------



## cloggers

The winning song has been on the radio like 7 times today, its growing on me!


I've just got a conditional offer from bangor university to do zoology with herpetology. I'm very, very happy right now!


----------



## Amalthea

Oooh!!!! Exciting! Well done!


----------



## ami_j

cloggers said:


> The winning song has been on the radio like 7 times today, its growing on me!
> 
> 
> I've just got a conditional offer from bangor university to do zoology with herpetology. I'm very, very happy right now!


Well done


----------



## Shell195

Well done Chloe:no1:
I only really watched the bad ones at the start of X Factor as they made me laugh. The one that won has an annoying face:lol2:
Its very cold here tonight but still no snow:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

He really does have an annoying face, Shell!! I wanna hit him with a shovel. Repeatedly. See if his expression changes. Maybe I'm hormonal :whistling2:

Oh, and..........






































*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EILEEN!!!!!*


----------



## Shell195

*Happy Birthday*

*Eileen xxx*


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I can't stand the winner and his miserable face. And that winning song is shocking!


I said to Barry around about week 4 that if he won I'd never buy his album because it would make my depression worse and nothing that I've seen since has changed my mind. 


cloggers said:


> I've just got a conditional offer from bangor university to do zoology with herpetology. I'm very, very happy right now!


Congtratulations Chloe, that's excellent news! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> I only really watched the bad ones at the start of X Factor as they made me laugh. The one that won has an annoying face:lol2:


You mean like this?










Well the wallpapering is done and the cork wall has finally gone! :jump:

Sadly, though, the fireplace remains as he will not part with it! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I said to Barry around about week 4 that if he won I'd never buy his album because it would make my depression worse and nothing that I've seen since has changed my mind.
> Congtratulations Chloe, that's excellent news! :2thumb:
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> image
> 
> Well the wallpapering is done and the cork wall has finally gone! :jump:
> 
> Sadly, though, the fireplace remains as he will not part with it! :roll:


 

You kept your birthday quiet!!!!! What did you get?


----------



## Shell195

Is facebook down??


----------



## ami_j

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EILEEN 
Hope you had a good day!


----------



## Amalthea

Fb is back up, but yeah, it was down.


----------



## Esarosa

Happy birthday Eileen!


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EILEEN xXxXx


----------



## feorag

Thank you everyone - sorry I missed the first two - never saw them when I posted my last post. :crazy:

Well I think people must think I smell and I'm too fat to be bothered about it, cos I got loadsa smelly stuff and chocolates :lol2:

Got a nice silver necklace of Horus with turquoise and other precious stones embedded in it from Barry and loadsa chocolate. 

Kim brought my present from her and one from her mother to the market on Saturday for me and Allan in his exhuberance loaded it into the car with the tombola stuff. I'll get it tomorrow cos we've a meeting with the Butterwell (open cast) people about a grant.

And by the way Kim & Ros in the morning and Kim and I in the afternoon took £220 on the Christmas market, so worth freezing for. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Thank you everyone - sorry I missed the first two - never saw them when I posted my last post. :crazy:
> 
> Well I think people must think I smell and I'm too fat to be bothered about it, cos I got loadsa smelly stuff and chocolates :lol2:
> 
> Got a nice silver necklace of Horus with turquoise and other precious stones embedded in it from Barry and loadsa chocolate.
> 
> Kim brought my present from her and one from her mother to the market on Saturday for me and Allan in his exhuberance loaded it into the car with the tombola stuff. I'll get it tomorrow cos we've a meeting with the *Butterwell (open cast)* people about a grant.
> 
> And by the way Kim & Ros in the morning and Kim and I in the afternoon took £220 on the Christmas market, so worth freezing for. :2thumb:


Are they the coalmine people?
That was a great amount to raise. I dont know if it makes any difference to Kim but we could only register our sanctuary as a trust due to my friend owning the land(only found this out a couple of weeks ago)

I hate birthdays they always depress me


----------



## feorag

Yes Butterwell is an open cast site which has opened up in the field basically at the end of the Sanctuary's land, so our lovely flat plain country view to the sea has been replaced by a bloody great width hill of soil and we now have no view.

Kim has put in for a grant for a chalet to use as a permanent schoolroom for our education, but it's being blocked by some of the local village councillors, who've never set foot on the sanctuary, but just hate it being near them. :bash:

The UK Coal guy is happy for us to have the money and the village and county councillor who came with him is also dead keen, but they wanted to come and get a better idea of what we do so that they are better informed when it comes back before the board.


----------



## Esarosa

What a great amount of money to raise Eileen. And that all sounds very promising... well except the stuffy councillors.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes Butterwell is an open cast site which has opened up in the field basically at the end of the Sanctuary's land, so our lovely flat plain country view to the sea has been replaced by a bloody great width hill of soil and we now have no view.
> 
> Kim has put in for a grant for a chalet to use as a permanent schoolroom for our education, but it's being blocked by some of the local village councillors, who've never set foot on the sanctuary, but just hate it being near them. :bash:
> 
> The UK Coal guy is happy for us to have the money and the village and county councillor who came with him is also dead keen, but they wanted to come and get a better idea of what we do so that they are better informed when it comes back before the board.


That sounds great lets hope the councillors listen as the sanctuary deserves some luck. I bet the people moaning would be the first to want the sanctuarys help if they found an animal in need!!


----------



## feorag

I think it's the fact that they don't care about animals that they can't see the caring side of what the sanctuary does - they just see an 'inconvenience' on their doorstep!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Tonight we went to see the newest addition to the family. Clark's younger brother became a dad last night, his son Kayson entered the world. He's a cutie alright!


----------



## feorag

Bet that made you even more broody! :lol:

Well the decorating is finished, the hearth is oiled the snakes have had a total clean out and are back in situ, only the dust in the dining room to get rid of - and everywhere else in the bloody house, there's a fine layer of artex dust everywhere! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> 26 weeks :flrt:
> 
> image


Awwww lovely baby bump. mine is pretty big now too


----------



## Amalthea

punky_jen said:


> Awwww lovely baby bump. mine is pretty big now too


Thanx very much :flrt: you should post pics


----------



## feorag

Canny ugly little critters! :flrt: What size is that crate, Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

They're only in there for sleeping  it's a large dog crate.


----------



## feorag

I was only asking cos, assuming it was a dog crate they look bigger than I expected them to be.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah. They're bigger than we were told :roll: a little shy, but not too bad. The lady they came from said she can still pick up the parents, so they shouldn't get too big. We shall see.


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> Thanx very much :flrt: you should post pics


lmao you asked for it


----------



## Amalthea

punky_jen said:


> lmao you asked for it
> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Awwww piggies:flrt: How old are they as they do look quite big?


----------



## Amalthea

They're about six months old...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh yes Eileen, the broodiness made it's presence felt! :lol2:

Awww, I love pigs! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea

You'll have to drop by and see 'em, Col


----------



## Esarosa

Aww piggies. I've always wanted pigs but never been in a position to have them... jealous!

Punky jen I can't believe you're over half way through already. Where has this year gone?!


----------



## Amalthea

I'm just lucky with the neighbors that we got. Finally got good ones!!


----------



## ami_j

Thank you for the card Eileen :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Thanks for the card Eileen, Ive not even bought any yet as it really doesnt feel like Christmas at the minute


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx, Eileen!!! :2thumb: I need everybody's addresses again :blush:


----------



## feorag

My word, they got their quickly considering they were posted second class. I'm only halfway through all my cards though, still got a load to write, I've been doing them in installments :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh don't mention cards! I haven't started writing mine out yet.


----------



## Amalthea

27 weeks :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Not quite such an 'advancement' this week Jen??


----------



## Amalthea

Not as obvious, nope.


----------



## Zoo-Man

This afternoon, we took the " girl puppies who are still available to Pets At Home, for a bit of socialisation. They got loads of attention, we gave our number to a couple of people, & then a woman approached us & said "Oh I didn't know you sold these!". I looked confused, thinking "how would she know we breed Chis, she doesn't know us!". Then it hit me - she thought we worked there, as we were wearing our dark green dog club fleeces :lol2: 10 minutes after that, we were asked by an old woman if we sold Nature's Menu food :lol2:

Before we left, I asked an assistant for a card for the notice board. She asked me what it was for. Puppies I replied. She told me they only allow advertisements for animals free to good homes, then looked at the pups in our arms & asked "are they free to good homes?". "Erm, no!" I replied. Must be a new policy, but a strange one IMO.


----------



## feorag

Now you know how I felt when I was wearing my Sanctuary blue t-shirt, standing behind a table with a tombola and a large Sanctuary sign, yet people still kept coming up and asking me "where are the toothbrushes?" and where is the sawdust?" :lol2:

And I saw loads of adverts in PaH selling puppies last time I looked, although it was a while ago.


----------



## Zoo-Man

:lol2: 

Last time we were at PAH there were plenty of puppies, kittens, etc for sale on the notice board. It just made me laugh when the girl asked if the pups were free to good homes. Yes, sure, we've spent hundreds on travel, stud fees, KC regs, vet fees, etc, travelled miles, had sleepless nights, stress, etc etc but yes, we'll just give them away :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Very true!!

Well we've had a minor disaster this morning. A parcel arrived addressed to me which I was certain was from Elise, so I told Barry to open it to make sure, which he did. Inside were all Chloe's Christmas presents!!! :gasp:

So I rang her and told her and she'd done just what I thought and stuck the labels on the wrong parcels, so my presents have gone to that d*ckhead's house!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Very true!!
> 
> Well we've had a minor disaster this morning. A parcel arrived addressed to me which I was certain was from Elise, so I told Barry to open it to make sure, which he did. Inside were all Chloe's Christmas presents!!! :gasp:
> 
> So I rang her and told her and she'd done just what I thought and stuck the labels on the wrong parcels, so my presents have gone to that d*ckhead's house!


 
Will you be able to get them back?


----------



## feorag

Good question shell! Elise send everything to Chloe by recorded delivery so that she gets a receipt and can find out if he's signed for it. A lot of the time he doesn't and it comes back a couple of months later, but strangely the last thing she sent he did sign for, although even that's no proof that he didn't open it and then throw it out or give it to Chloe without telling her here it came from.

Elise phoned the post office to see if she could stop the delivery but they told her they couldn't, so I guess she'll have to wait and see if it's accepted for returned. She has texted him, but whether he responds is another matter.

Colin, guess what I said I was halfway through writing my christmas cards and when I sat down earlier this evening to write out the rest, I found your card all written up, ready to post, but I must have left it on the table when I was sticking stamps on and forgot it!


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

Is baby lying on her side and facing the camera, cos I swear I can see a face. :crazy:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Is baby lying on her side and facing the camera, cos I swear I can see a face. :crazy:


Do you remember the Halloween scan? Little poser  Are you having a 4d scan Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

Yup! That's a face!  we are trying to find a decently priced 3/4D scan, Katie...


----------



## Esarosa

Dunno how close this is to you, but I've not found cheaper Our 4D Packages


----------



## Amalthea

I shall have a looksee


----------



## Zoo-Man

I posted my cards this morning, but I just know I'll have forgotten someone! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Not posted mine :blush: they're written out, though. That's something, right? :lol: still need addresses, you lot. *stern look*


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Not posted mine :blush: they're written out, though. That's something, right? :lol: still need addresses, you lot. *stern look*


I gave you mine :lol2:
all my cards are sent now, just presents to wrap but i'm having a real lack of motivation to do them


----------



## Amalthea

Only you have 

ETA: and now Col


----------



## feorag

I've still got my last batch of cards to post, the only address I don't have is Sammy's new one. I pm'd her when I wrote them all out a few days ago, but no reply so she hasn't been on line.

I'm off to the Sanctuary for our christmas lunch. We decided to do a 'lunch' party and have it today because most of the volunteers are already there working on Wednesdays. Then I'm meeting a friend for coffee at our local garden centre. So another social event! :lol2:

My presents are all wrapped and the only cards I have left to write are those for the neighbours and I've plenty time left to do them, so I think I'm organised.

I've made 2 giant hammocks for Dawn at Animal Story for her meerkats, so I've just got to tie in the ends, package it up and drop it off at the post office on my way there and everything is sorted.


----------



## Esarosa

Gosh it's quiet around here. I'm having to wait in for deliveries so have entrusted Will to do last minute Christmas shopping unsupervised... oh dear! p.s. Eileen I love your new signature.


----------



## feorag

Great isn't it - Aby kittens are lush!!!

I'm busy tidying away all my sewing stuff and Christmas wrapping paper and remaining cards etc to go in the loft for next year.

Then sorting out all the stuff that was moved when we decorated and Barry has put back in places I don't want them! :bash: :roll:

Then the rats are to have their thorough clean and the dormice - it never ends really, does it??


----------



## Amalthea

It has been VERY quiet round these parts lately. 

Had a relaxing day for the most part waiting in for a guaranteed Saturday delivery that still hasn't arrived :bash: and we needed to go in I Manchester, so if it comes now, we will just have to collect Monday morning. :roll: stupid cuz the friend that posted it yesterday got we pressy that I also posted yesterday. I only posted hers recorded, not special delivery.


----------



## Shell195

Thanks for the cards people  I have only just bought mine so dont be offended if you dont recieve one as I feel very Bah humbug this year  I think its because only Sophie is home this year!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Had a relaxing day for the most part waiting in for a guaranteed Saturday delivery that still hasn't arrived :bash: and we needed to go in I Manchester, so if it comes now, we will just have to collect Monday morning. :roll: stupid cuz the friend that posted it yesterday got we pressy that I also posted yesterday. I only posted hers recorded, not special delivery.


There's no rhyme or reason when it comes to the post office and delivery!

I sold one of my Cardew Cats on ebay and posted it off, first class, on Tuesday. I posted Dawn's 2 hammocks on Wednesday, second class. Dawn's arrived the next day and the cat hasn't arrived yet!!! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Howdy guys. Thanks for the xmas cards ladies!

Why do people pee you about so much when your selling things??? I've had people contact me about puppies, asking lots of questions, etc & then they are never to be heard of again! I've had people ask me for my number or email address, only to never be heard from. I've had people ask for my bank details to send a deposit to, only for nothing to materialise & no contact again! I listed a hifi on a Facebook selling group last week. A woman contacted me asking if I could hold onto it til the end of the week when she got paid (it was only £10 FFS!), so I said yes. She's never contacted me! :bash:

Did I tell you that I'd bought myself a tropical aquarium from my tax rebate 3 weeks ago? Well we went & bought our first fish for it last week, only 3 Glass Bloodfin Tetras. They are doing fine, so today we went & bought our next batch, 10 Cardinal Tetras & 2 Red Crystal Shrimps. It'll be a weekly thing now, adding small numbers of fish, the more sensitive last, until the aquarium is fully stocked. I do love aquariums. I've had a few before, including one housing Oscars & other large fish.


----------



## feorag

Thanks for your card Colin & Clark.

I love aquariums too. My ex and I set up a saltwater aquarium over 30 years ago when they were first getting popular and I used to love just sitting watching it. We also had a coldwater aquarium, but when we moved to Hampshire and I eventually got my garden the first thing I put in it was a pond and the coldwater fish went outside.

I had a cichlid tank set up here with Barry for years, but as they all died I began to think about getting a snake again, so when the second last one died I took the survivor to an aquarium centre and 'donated' it. Then set up my aquarium as a vivarium. I do miss the fish though, but I can always enjoy my coldwater fish in the pond during the summer.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Thanks for your card Colin & Clark.
> 
> I love aquariums too. My ex and I set up a saltwater aquarium over 30 years ago when they were first getting popular and I used to love just sitting watching it. We also had a coldwater aquarium, but when we moved to Hampshire and I eventually got my garden the first thing I put in it was a pond and the coldwater fish went outside.
> 
> I had a cichlid tank set up here with Barry for years, but as they all died I began to think about getting a snake again, so when the second last one died I took the survivor to an aquarium centre and 'donated' it. Then set up my aquarium as a vivarium. I do miss the fish though, but I can always enjoy my coldwater fish in the pond during the summer.


I could watch them for ages! The aquarium I have is only 2 foot long, but i'd love another 4 or 5 foot long one, just no room in the living room right now. Unless we got rid of one of the armchairs! Mmmmm......................

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

28 weeks :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I could watch them for ages! The aquarium I have is only 2 foot long, but i'd love another 4 or 5 foot long one, just no room in the living room right now. Unless we got rid of one of the armchairs! Mmmmm......................
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2:

Jen it's growed again! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Jen it's growed again! :gasp:


Getting big now :flrt:


----------



## punky_jen

Do you know the gender Jen? Il bet it's a bit tricky to bend in the middle now ay? : victory:


----------



## Amalthea

punky_jen said:


> Do you know the gender Jen? Il bet it's a bit tricky to bend in the middle now ay? : victory:


Nah... Not something I've ever wanted to find out. As long as the little monster is healthy, I'm a happy girl  and yes!!! Bending is not easy. Neither is standing up from a squat.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

congrats jen, i love pregnant bellies :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Thank you


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> Nah... Not something I've ever wanted to find out. As long as the little monster is healthy, I'm a happy girl  and yes!!! Bending is not easy. Neither is standing up from a squat.


Ahh cool. I really wanted to know with all of mine, they couldn't tell with my other two, but this one is a little girl. 

Do you have any names picked out? 

Can't wait to see the pics of baby


----------



## feorag

If she has I bet she won't tell you, cos she wouldn't tell us the last time! I bet she make us wait until the little critter is here to find out! :lol2:

Christmas Day tomorrow, the final episode of Merlin and Mrs Brown's boys on telly tonight! I'm excited :jump: :jump:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup!  got names ready for both a boy and a girl


----------



## feorag

And you're not going to tell us, are you!! :bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Jen your Christmas card arrived today. Thank you very much, I just knew it had to be yours when I saw a christmassy pinny gig... so cute!

and as this is the cat thread... some cat related night before Christmas


Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house 
Not a creature was stirring, certainly no mouse; 
The stockings were hung by the chimney with care, 
In hope they'd be filled with good things to share;

The people were nestled all snug in their beds, 
While visions of Christmas danced in their heads; 
Princess was snoozing, I napped just a little 
Then settled down into my lonely night vigil,

When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter, 
A man shouting and laughing as mad as a hatter. 
Away to the window I pounced in a flash, 
Tore open the shutters and climbed up the sash.

The moonlight revealed the wind-driven snow 
And things to be chased! And places to go! 
When, what should appear above the dark houses, 
But a sleigh, pulled along by enormous horned mouses,

With a little old driver, so lively and quick, 
I thought to myself, "What makes this guy tick?" 
More rapid than house flies his coursers they came, 
And he whistled, and shouted, like one quite insane;

"Now, Dasher! now, Dancer! now, Prancer and Vixen! 
And you others, I guess my memory needs fixin'! 
To the top of the roof! And don't let me fall! 
Or we'll need to make a side trip to the mall!"

Surely as I know how to make a grown man cry, 
And by clawing his chair bring a tear to his eye, 
So up to the house-top the mouses they flew, 
With the sleigh full of toys, and fresh catnip too.

And then, in a twinkling, I heard on the deck 
The scamper of mice; I thought "What the heck?" 
As I sharpened my claws, and was turning around, 
Down the chimney this strange guy came with a bound.

He was dressed all in fur, from his head to his toe, 
Politically incorrect as fashions now go; 
A bundle of toys he had flung on his shoulder, 
I saw them and then I began feeling bolder.

His eyes - how they twinkled! his dimples - how funny 
His cheeks were like roses, his nose a bit runny! 
His droll little mouth was drawn up in smile, 
He was carrying catnip I can smell it a mile;

The stump of a pipe he held tight like a charm, 
I hoped that the smoke wouldn't trip the alarm; 
He had a broad face and a little round belly, 
But the smoke from that pipe was a little too smelly.

Just then he saw me, he leaned and drew near, 
And put me at ease when he scratched on my ear; 
And letting me know I had nothing to dread, 
He gave me a couple of pats on the head.

He spoke not a word, but dumped out the toys 
And we played for a while, a night full of joys! 
Then laying his finger aside of his nose, 
Sneezed several times and up the chimney he rose;

And then he explained the awful truth that,
In real life he's quite allergic to cat. 
He gathered himself and climbed in his sleigh 
And said "For one night it was sure fun to play!"

While I settled down to my own special treat, 
Made of toys and of catnip and good things to eat 
I heard him exclaim as he drove out of sight 
"Merry Christmas to all ACHOOOOOO!! And good night!"





Twas the night before Catmas
When all through the house
Not an animal was stirring,
Not even the mouse.

The kitties were snuggled
And tucked in their beds,
While visions of cat goodies
Danced in their heads.

Their stockings were hung
By the cat bowls with care,
In hope that Father Catmas
Soon would be there.

Out on the rooftop
There arose such a hissing,
I knew Father Catmas
Was having trouble parking.

I jumped on the couch
Stuck my nose to the curtain.
"Here he is!", I purred
"It is him, I'm certain."

What to my deep blue eyes
Should appear,
But Father Catmas himself
In his Cat-sled gear.

He purred and he purred,
But through the kitty door he went,
Then stopped and smelled the air
As he picked up a scent.

The cat cookies we left him
Were by the back door.
The kitties had baked them
Not an hour before.

He went about his work
With never a sigh,
Filling the stockings
With toys piled high.

He waved at me
With his mighty paw.
Although I was hiding,
'Twas my little nose he saw.

Out the kitty door he went
In oh such a rush,
Jumped on his cat-sled
And yelled out, "MUSH!"

The eight Maine **** cat team
Were raring to go.
They hated 'stand stay',
Especially in the snow.

I could hear him hissing
As he disappeared that night,
"Merry Catmas to all!
OK team, turn rrrrright!"


----------



## Esarosa

Oh and Arya's first ever Christmas craft... she wasn't being very cooperative, and I may have helped a little:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's great Katie. I still have my first Christmas Card from my first Grandchild and it was her feet on the front too!

Ah! Merlin tonight - last episode - so sad!!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> :lol2: That's great Katie. I still have my first Christmas Card from my first Grandchild and it was her feet on the front too!
> 
> Ah! Merlin tonight - last episode - so sad!!


I didn't realise it was the last ever episode... not a happy bunny! I've sti'll so many questions about the white dragon


----------



## ami_j

MERRY CHRISTMAS! to you, ,my chatty friends


----------



## cloggers

Not posted in here for a while!

Merry Christmas everyone, don't get too stressed at family like I know I probably will. Season of good will and cheer and all that. Be merry


----------



## feorag

No sign of Santa yet, so I'm going to bed! Not sitting up all night waiting for him! :roll2: PMSL!!

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Merry Christmas guys! Not feeling the most festive to be honest, not sure why, but never mind. We are going down to Clark's mum's in Nuneaton for the day, & coming back up in the evening.

The first puppy, Jack, went to his new home today :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> And you're not going to tell us, are you!! :bash:


Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Merry Christmas, everybody!!! 

We had a bit of a bad start to Christmas... Gary took Diesel out for a walk this morning and two chav dogs he's not seen before were out and got him :censor: We really struggle with his distrust of bull breed dogs as it is, since he's been attacked before. Not really something we needed... *sigh*


----------



## Serenity's_Fall

Sorry not been around much, been super hectic lately! Oh Jen poor diesel! Hope his wound heals ok, seriously some people should not be allowed animals! You should be free to walk your dog without fear of it getting attacked, its ridiculous.
Well I hope you all have a very merry Christmas, have fun everyone! Howl sends everyone christmassy fluffy cat hugs! Xx


----------



## feorag

Bloody hell Jen, that's helluva close to his eye - he's been very lucky - poor boy!

What a start to Christmas Day for you both.


----------



## Amalthea

VERY lucky!!!


----------



## Shell195

Merry Christmas all 

Like Colin Im really not feeling very festive


----------



## Esarosa

Merry Christmas all. Hope you've all had a lovely day xx


----------



## feorag

Sorry you weren't feeling festive Shell & Colin, but I hope you and everyone has enjoyed their Christmas!

So a few laughs at the end of the day.






























And finally something on which we all agree! :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

My sister in law's new cat post...








all 6 foot tall of it.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Phew, its over! We had a nice time at Clark's mum's, playing with his nephews & had a good tea. Today we went out for a meal with my family. 

Poor Diesel


----------



## feorag

I'm now preparing for Christmas! :lol2: Iain, Shirley and Ellie arrive tomorrow :jump: and then we have christmas day again with all the trimmings! :jump:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Our girl Angel, now 12 weeks old, with one bloody ear that has been up but has now dropped again! It'll go back up soon.


----------



## Shell195

Did everyone have a nice Christmas then?
Eileen how did you get on with the presents that got sent to the wrong person?


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Our girl Angel, now 12 weeks old, with one bloody ear that has been up but has now dropped again! It'll go back up soon.
> 
> image


Bless her - what a cutie! :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Did everyone have a nice Christmas then?
> Eileen how did you get on with the presents that got sent to the wrong person?


Elise texted me this morning to say that he has signed for the parcel, so he has got it. It remains to be seen whether he will return it to her or forward it to me - we are both sure it will be neither! :bash:


----------



## feorag

Gosh - no-one on this thread yesterday! :gasp:

Well Ellie and I are off in 20 minutes to take Skye on his first GSD walk - this will be fun! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Been sooooo busy!!!! TIRED!!!

29 Weeks :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone Hope you all had a lovely xmas. NOt been on due to ill health once again and although it was touch and go we still managed to go to Glyn's mum for the holiday. Spent xmas day with just mum and boxing day the whole family was together fr the first time in years and for the first time ever i felt part of a proper family. Shame i came home really as mine have already started once again but i still have my adopted family xmas meal to look forward to on new years day which I am cooking. for everyone


----------



## feorag

Well, we had an excellent day!! When we arrived and Skye saw all the dogs he barked like an idiot, but eventually he just gave up. Once he'd been put in his place by another dog, he gave up on the aggression too and just settled down and had fun! I was ecstatic!! :jump:

So here are the photographs


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/865342-do-we-have-random-dog-56.html



Oh and of course Iain is home! He hasn't seen him since July, so not surprisingly, this was the reaction - again!!!


Skye's delerious - my son Iain is visiting! - YouTube


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, lovely video. He must have learnt something you'd hope, haha.

We had a visit from Christine, one of our Chi show friends. She came to see the puppies (though she was under strict instructions not to buy from her fella, haha). Then we went out for a meal at the local pub.


----------



## cloggers

I got a bit choked up watching the video of Skye at the walk Eileen. You must be so proud of him, he looked like he was starting to have fun  

Off to a party now, so won't be back on, happy new year everyone. Have a great year


----------



## sammy1969

Hopeeveryone has a good new years as wont be on as have far too much to do ready for my third xmas day tomorrow lol. I have some things done but still have loads of home cooking to do ready for the evening and veg to do for the main meal in the afternoon lol and a turkey breast big enough for 20 to truss up and prepare lol. Also have the sweet stuff to prepare like proper homemade trifle cakes to make and bake and apple pies and cherry pies to make lol. so who's coming to dinner lol ?


----------



## Esarosa

Wishing you all a happy New year. I've been visiting family but i'm home alone with little miss tonight. Tbh I just cba going out. We've had a party or get together every day since I got here(eighteen people being the day with the least amount!) and I'm shattered as is madam. Not to mention they don't seem to understand I'm not supposed to drink and breastfeed. Kept having drinks I didn't ask for bought for me and had to keep giving them away, but they won't be told.. sigh.

Eileen I'm so glad the walk went so well.. all those gsd's.. I'd be in my element!


----------



## Shell195

Happy New year to you all lets hope that 2013 is the year all your dreams come true

xxxxxx


----------



## feorag

Happy New Year to you all and, like Shell, I hope that 2013 is the year your dreams all come true.

Chloe & Katie - thanks for your comments about Skye, I do think he was really enjoying himself once he relaxed and didn't feel he needed to have his guard up all the time!


----------



## ami_j

Happy new year guys :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS! xXx


----------



## sammy1969

Happy new year one and all finally got to bed at 2am and have been up since 4am lol Good thing really as the blitz hit at midnight lol and everyone went outside which was great and a first. May everyones dreams and wishes for 2013 come true


----------



## Shell195

I hope you have all had a great day, mine was spent at the sanctuary:lol2:


----------



## feorag

I've been sat here most of the day! :roll:

Iain, Shirley & Ellie left about 3:30pm :sad: so I've been reclining ever since - need to build up my energies for the next lot to arrive in a few days time! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I've been sat here most of the day! :roll:
> 
> Iain, Shirley & Ellie left about 3:30pm :sad: so I've been reclining ever since - need to build up my energies for the next lot to arrive in a few days time! :roll:


 
Are Elise and little Darcey coming to stay?


----------



## Amalthea

Had a REALLY good lie in today and then had my first braxton hick, which made me feel ill (and the baby wasn't impressed, either... whole belly was rippling for ages afterward), so went back to bed... We've bought some paint samples for the baby room and put those on the wall... Think we've got a color scheme planned now


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Are Elise and little Darcey coming to stay?


Yes, all 3 of them are coming some time around the 5th for 4 days. Did you manage to get through Christmas Day without your boys?? :lol:

What colour scheme are you planning Jen?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well its all over with, for another year! :notworthy:

Another puppy is going to his new home tomorrow. Orb, Indy's son, is going to our friend Brenda. So just the girls left here now, our Angel, & Phoenix & Pixie who are still yet to be snapped up.


----------



## Amalthea

You can just leave Pixie on our doorstep with a bow around her neck 

Here's what we've chosen for the baby room:










The middle one for the walls and the top one for the ceiling. Then I am gonna try to find some blue gingham for the curtains to bring out the writing in the border


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Yes, all 3 of them are coming some time around the 5th for 4 days. Did you manage to get through Christmas Day without your boys?? :lol:
> 
> What colour scheme are you planning Jen?


 
I look forward to some more photos of the little miss then:flrt:
It was far to quiet without Daniel and Chris:bash:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You can just leave Pixie on our doorstep with a bow around her neck
> 
> Here's what we've chosen for the baby room:
> 
> image
> 
> The middle one for the walls and the top one for the ceiling. Then I am gonna try to find some blue gingham for the curtains to bring out the writing in the border


 
Oooh I like the look of this:2thumb: Not long now:jump:


----------



## Amalthea

I know!! :gasp: we've got 9 weeks til our proposed induction date...


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Well its all over with, for another year! :notworthy:
> 
> Another puppy is going to his new home tomorrow. Orb, Indy's son, is going to our friend Brenda. So just the girls left here now, our Angel, & Phoenix & Pixie who are still yet to be snapped up.


One by one they leave, eh???



Amalthea said:


> Here's what we've chosen for the baby room:
> 
> image
> 
> The middle one for the walls and the top one for the ceiling. Then I am gonna try to find some blue gingham for the curtains to bring out the writing in the border


Looks great Jen! :2thumb: You'll have to post a picture when it's decorated.



Shell195 said:


> I look forward to some more photos of the little miss then:flrt:
> It was far to quiet without Daniel and Chris:bash:


You'll get some! :lol2:

Well our was quieter, there's no doubt about that. :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> I know!! :gasp: we've got 9 weeks til our proposed induction date...


That'll pass before you know it!


----------



## Amalthea

I definitely will post a picture (or two) when we are done with the baby room  the moment I can't wait for is when the furniture is in and I can start sorting all of the multitudes of clothes we've got for the little'un into sizes and put them away


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I look forward to some more photos of the little miss then:flrt:


A couple of Christmas photos of her wearing some of the clothes I got her for christmas. Anne bought her the little Minnie Mouse handbag among other things and she simply will not be parted from it! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I can't believe how big she is!!!!


----------



## feorag

Scary isn't it? :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Very!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> A couple of Christmas photos of her wearing some of the clothes I got her for christmas. Anne bought her the little Minnie Mouse handbag among other things and she simply will not be parted from it! :lol2:
> 
> image image
> 
> image image


 
Shes no longer a baby, I cant believe how grown up she is already:gasp: I bet she going to be a right little madam with an answer for everything:lol2:


----------



## feorag

She's already too like her mother not to end up just like that! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

*rips out hair* I don't think Gary understands my NEED for the baby room to be done, like yesterday. I was looking at curtains today... Found some I like and he says that I should wait until after the baby shower (Feb 2nd) for any soft furnishings. I told him that they won't come back again, since they're second hand ones and that I'm no good at making fabric stuff (we were gonna look at the fabric shop) and these are already made. His response was the baby won't be sleeping in there for a couple months, anyways, so really we have about four months to have curtains up. NOOO!!! Two months! I need the room done! I just wanna cry and not entirely sure why.


----------



## feorag

Cos you're hormonal, that's why!! That's what pregnancy and hormones do to you sadly. Most husband's learn that being diplomatic with a pregnant woman and just giving in is a good idea. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

It's frustrating!


----------



## punky_jen

I don't think the fellas quite 'get' the nesting instinct we have.


----------



## Amalthea

I NEED it done and there's nothing I can do until he finishes the plastering, sanding, and stuff...  At least then I can paint. He keeps saying that we've still got plenty of time, but we don't. Proposed induction date is only 9 weeks away!!!


----------



## punky_jen

Kick his ass, or nicely tell him that his life will be hell, unless he is in that room, then he gets tea and cake lol


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* We are both home all weekend this weekend, so hopefully we can get some of it done.... Even if I'm just delegating  I tried helping with the stripping of the walls, but I was FOOKED (fooked, I tell you) after only a little bit. My poor back can't handle it. It is now stripped, so Gary and our neighbor (who's offered to help) need to get to plastering and sanding. Then I can actually DO something, cuz the painting isn't too bad.


----------



## Bexzini

Lauren Pears is bringing Tokyo's cat cafes to London -- but she needs you (Wired UK)

anyone else really want to go here


----------



## feorag

Bexzini said:


> Lauren Pears is bringing Tokyo's cat cafes to London -- but she needs you (Wired UK)
> 
> anyone else really want to go here


If they opened one up here, I'd certainly go for a look.

I spotted a blue Somali :flrt: and a blue Abyssinian :flrt:, a silver Maine **** and a bi-colour Ragdoll in among that lot! :2thumb:

Jen I forgot to tell you I bought a Darren Hayes CD at "The Works" at our retail shopping outlet for 50p - I love a bargain me! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Which album was it? :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Pressy off Mom


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Which album was it? :2thumb:


"Spin" - haven't listened to it yet, is it good?



Amalthea said:


> Pressy off Mom
> 
> image


:lol2: I love it. I bet your mum's getting well excited!


----------



## Amalthea

It's good, but definitely not his best. He's improved as a solo artist a LOT since then (it's his first solo album) 

She is getting excited now, bless her. She feels like she can get excited now that we are in the home stretch


----------



## sammy1969

BOOOOOOO lol yep i know long time no real see but so much has been happening this end I haven't had the time to think let alone really catch up with everyone other than a flying visit. GLyn is not well at the moment and hasnt been since the move to be honest but after a false start due to me ending up in hospital on our day of departure for the day we did manage to get to his mums for christmas which helped his mental state a little.
During this time we also had a bad attack of myco in my girl rats and I have lost a few of them to it thankfully not my new girls though which is a blessing but i do miss the ones that have gone to the rainbow bridge so now down to half the number I had before hand. Nero is still being a real worry with his over cleaning and I have one last thing to try before we have to have a serious think on whether it will be better to have him euthanaised rather than to allow him to continue looking like a mangy old alley cat with hives on his tummy and a large bald patch under his chin and down to his chest all of which weep due to him not leaving them alone. It is something called Quassar and is in the form of a wash and a powder that goes into his food and I am waiting for it to arrive through the post. Storm is also in the wars with two new lumps but like Nero is happy in himself and I am hoping the vets say he has a few more years in him yet but i fear it wont be the case but I can certainly dream.I dont know if any of you remember but this time lat year i took in the rescue beardies that were in a terrible state of neglect, well Psyco and Maniac will be going to their new home in the next couple of weeks as they are now completely tame and rehabilitated at last.
In other news my new years resolutions are coming into play I have decided that I am not going to be the yes woman i have been to my family for so many years especially as a merry xmas from them is not applicable as I am not a family member, go figure that one lol, but its their loss and my gain as i dont have to worry anymore 
sounds cruel I know but why should I make all the effort and get nothing but agro in return lol.
Oh one last bit of good news is in 2013 I shall be getting my chihuahua puppy from a friend who is breeding her pedigree chihuahua just so that i can have a puppy off her. Milly is a lovely small sized chihuahua weighing around 3lbs lol with lovely chocolate and cream markings and the most wonderful temperment I have ever seen. And also in 2013-2014 I shall also be bringing into my home another puppy once she is born this time it will be a yorkie poo x from another dear friend again free of charge so my home will be complete as we know Storm is not going to be with us for much longer now. 
I hope all my dear friends on here had a great xmas and new year and from the posts i have read i think most of you did. Jen I cant believe it is only 9 weeks till oyu are to be induced the time has flown by and tell Gary i said to get his finger out lol and get the babies room done so we can all see the pics of it lol. I will try to get on a bit more often now but not promising lol as still have whole house to sort out properly and decorate, but know I do miss you all. Sorry for the long post too xx


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> It's good, but definitely not his best. He's improved as a solo artist a LOT since then (it's his first solo album)


I kinda figured that was why it was only 50p

Sammy good to hear that you've finally decided to see the light about taking on your family and their problems! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

WEll the last straw to be honest Eileen was the fact not one of them wished me a merry xmas and yet moaned as i didnt buy them xmas presents and I thought how petty is that and i am so sick of trying to get approval from people who have no idea what true respect is, I know I should of learn this lesson along time ago but I always have been a stubborn cow lol and now i just want to be happy for a change and they dont make me happy lol


----------



## ami_j

myco by itself wont kill a rat, they all have it dormant...have they been stressed recently, or any chance a virus has got in? very unusual to lose that many rats  im glad they didnt all die, what did the vet give you?


----------



## sammy1969

Definately myco as took them to vets and was given baytril and doxy to try and cure it alwere put on as a precaution. I think it came in with the new rattie girls as the person who sold me the little black capped and had the two rexes to intergrate them into a gruop also lost over a dozen of her stock to the same thing and the breeder of the two rexes also lost some of her stock as well. I have another breeder and rescuer friend who has lost over 20 of her 120 rescue and breeding stock to it who has had no contact with the person I got my babies from. I have had a few people say they have lost rats to it this year but no one knows why. Personally I m not sure if the move had anything to do with my losses or not due to stress or the fact that we have had problems with the new house. I am just glad I didnt loose any more than i did as it was heartbreaking to not be able to do anything to stop it


----------



## Amalthea

Doesn't sound like myco... Sounds like that nasty virus that went around years ago.


----------



## sammy1969

What virus was that Jen as vet did say he thought it was myco? If it isnt I would love t know what it is as i have heard of so many friends who have lost rats to it this year in the past 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Amalthea

Like Jai said, all rats carry myco at all times and it flares up during times of stress. I can't remember what the virus was called, but I know of LOADS (myself included) that lost a lot of rats (mainly older ones) to it.


----------



## ami_j

SDAV or sendai... that doesnt kill them per se but it ruins their immune system so leaves them open to other nasties...afaik...could cause respiratory flare ups but myco wouldnt be the cause of death. horrible viruses


----------



## Amalthea

That's the one!! SDAV!! It was horrible basically fighting a losing battle and watching my much loved pets dwindle and die. The only ones that fought it off were young.


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> BOOOOOOO lol yep i know long time no real see but so much has been happening this end I haven't had the time to think let alone really catch up with everyone other than a flying visit. GLyn is not well at the moment and hasnt been since the move to be honest but after a false start due to me ending up in hospital on our day of departure for the day we did manage to get to his mums for christmas which helped his mental state a little.
> During this time we also had a bad attack of myco in my girl rats and I have lost a few of them to it thankfully not my new girls though which is a blessing but i do miss the ones that have gone to the rainbow bridge so now down to half the number I had before hand. Nero is still being a real worry with his over cleaning and I have one last thing to try before we have to have a serious think on whether it will be better to have him euthanaised rather than to allow him to continue looking like a mangy old alley cat with hives on his tummy and a large bald patch under his chin and down to his chest all of which weep due to him not leaving them alone. It is something called Quassar and is in the form of a wash and a powder that goes into his food and I am waiting for it to arrive through the post. Storm is also in the wars with two new lumps but like Nero is happy in himself and I am hoping the vets say he has a few more years in him yet but i fear it wont be the case but I can certainly dream.I dont know if any of you remember but this time lat year i took in the rescue beardies that were in a terrible state of neglect, well Psyco and Maniac will be going to their new home in the next couple of weeks as they are now completely tame and rehabilitated at last.
> In other news my new years resolutions are coming into play I have decided that I am not going to be the yes woman i have been to my family for so many years especially as a merry xmas from them is not applicable as I am not a family member, go figure that one lol, but its their loss and my gain as i dont have to worry anymore
> sounds cruel I know but why should I make all the effort and get nothing but agro in return lol.
> Oh one last bit of good news is in 2013 I shall be getting my chihuahua puppy from a friend who is breeding her pedigree chihuahua just so that i can have a puppy off her. *Milly is a lovely small sized chihuahua weighing around 3lbs* lol with lovely chocolate and cream markings and the most wonderful temperment I have ever seen. And also in 2013-2014 I shall also be bringing into my home another puppy once she is born this time it will be a yorkie poo x from another dear friend again free of charge so my home will be complete as we know Storm is not going to be with us for much longer now.
> I hope all my dear friends on here had a great xmas and new year and from the posts i have read i think most of you did. Jen I cant believe it is only 9 weeks till oyu are to be induced the time has flown by and tell Gary i said to get his finger out lol and get the babies room done so we can all see the pics of it lol. I will try to get on a bit more often now but not promising lol as still have whole house to sort out properly and decorate, but know I do miss you all. Sorry for the long post too xx


Sam, I would definitely not breed from a Chihuahua bitch who weighed 3lbs! Ideally you want a Chihuahua bitch to be around 5lbs for breeding. This bitch is at risk, & will almost certainly need a ceasarian section.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> That's the one!! SDAV!! It was horrible basically fighting a losing battle and watching my much loved pets dwindle and die. The only ones that fought it off were young.


  I have never had it here, had wet tail in hamsters and that is a similar situation


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> I have never had it here, had wet tail in hamsters and that is a similar situation


Horrible...


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Sam, I would definitely not breed from a Chihuahua bitch who weighed 3lbs! Ideally you want a Chihuahua bitch to be around 5lbs for breeding. This bitch is at risk, & will almost certainly need a ceasarian section.


I did wonder about that Colin? 3lb in tiny!!


----------



## Amalthea

30 weeks :flrt:


----------



## feorag

My goodness I can't imagine how big you're gonna be in another 2 months! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Me neither!! :lol: and my tracker says the baby is getting ready for a growth spurt......


----------



## feorag

It's always been my understanding that baby doubles its weight in the last month! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Scary..... *hides*


----------



## sammy1969

Zoo-Man said:


> Sam, I would definitely not breed from a Chihuahua bitch who weighed 3lbs! Ideally you want a Chihuahua bitch to be around 5lbs for breeding. This bitch is at risk, & will almost certainly need a ceasarian section.


Sorry Colin didnt see my own typo on that think i must of been trying to do something ele at the same time Milly is infact 6lbs not 3 hun and has had one litter before I do apologise for scaring you on that one or lead you to bleeive the breeder is at all irreponsible


----------



## cloggers

Its Ozzys birthday today, she's two. How strange is that? Feels like ages ago that she was rehomed and it was only 13 months ago. Its been a strange day.


----------



## feorag

Ah Chloe! :sad: Has it really be 13 month since she went??? Do you still hear from the people who took her?

We went to St Mary's Lighthouse today - it's on a tidal island and not far from here, so because the tides were right we had a day out there. Darcey had a wonderful time, especially on the beach.


----------



## cloggers

It's really been that long. I can't believe it. The rescue said it wasn't really their policy for people to keep in touch as they've had incidents where people have kept in touch then the original owners have tried to get their dog back. I don't think it would of been good for me to stay in touch anyways. I did however get an email from the rescue a few months back saying she'd started agility and was having one on one sessions for her anxiety, so that's good  

Looks like you had a great time at be lighthouse! I use to love going to old castles or houses when I was little, still enjoy it now. If you're ever near muncaster castle it's worth a visit and they have a great bird of prey show!


----------



## feorag

If it's south of here, it's highly unlikely cos we always head north, whereabout is it though?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ah Chloe! :sad: Has it really be 13 month since she went??? Do you still hear from the people who took her?
> 
> We went to St Mary's Lighthouse today - it's on a tidal island and not far from here, so because the tides were right we had a day out there. Darcey had a wonderful time, especially on the beach.
> 
> image image
> 
> 
> image image
> 
> image image


 

Awwww little Darcey is beautiful:flrt: That staircase made me feel sick No way could I have looked down there!!!


cloggers said:


> Its Ozzys birthday today, she's two. How strange is that? Feels like ages ago that she was rehomed and it was only 13 months ago. Its been a strange day.


Where does time go:gasp: Im sure shes loving her new life x

Sam I was going to say that 3lb was far to small to breed from Im glad it was a typo


----------



## cloggers

It's in ravenglass, west Cumbria. Decent drive from you from what google maps says. Though somewhere to bare in mind if your ever round there. 

Amazing how fast it's gone Shell, but I'm sure she's loving it


----------



## feorag

Ah, Ravenglass isn't _that _far from us, but further west than we normally go when we go to the lakes.

Elise said even she felt a bit weird when she looked over the rails, but it doesn't bother Barry and I. That was from the top step of the main staircase looking down. There was one flight of very narrow stairs to get to where the light was and where we took the photos - they were so narrow that they had instructions that you had to come down backwards, so Elise kept sitting on my head on the way down! :lol2:

Thought you might all enjoy this. I've watched it 4 times and I can't stop laughing, although I don't doubt I wouldn't have found it funny if I'd been on the ferry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-satJ7DU9OE


----------



## Amalthea

Had a bit of a scare today. Went really dizzy twice this morning at work with tunnel vision and flashy lights. The baby wasn't moving around as much as normal, either. So I called the antenatal clinic at the hospital. The midwife I spoke to said because my vision was affected, as well, she wanted me in to check everything out. Gary was in Knutsford on a training course and the midwife told me not to take the bus. Luckily, Gary was able to come get me. Ended up hooked up to a baby monitor for nearly an hour and everything checked out okay. Dunno what happened  was there for about three hours and they checked all my vitals and the baby (who was not impressed with the monitor putting pressure on him/her).


----------



## feorag

Maybe just a sudden fluctuation in your blood pressure??? Babies don't always move to the same extent every day, maybe baby was just having a quiet day??

I had such a laugh with Darcey this afternoon! She's grandad mad - every time he's out of vision it's "grandad" "grandad". So he went upstairs to get changed to go out and she's in the kitchen with me shouting "grandad" so Barry shouted "what" from upstairs. She thought he was in the living room, so rushed in there - not there. So "Grandad" and "what" again and she thought he was in the utility room and rushed in there! Then she finally twigged he was upstairs, ran to the bottom of the stairs where Barry was peering over the banister and shouted "grandad, having a wee?" :lol: So just to wind her up he said "yes" and she started to walk back to the kitchen, but ran back to the bottom of the stairs and shouted "grandad don't forget to wipe your bum!" :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> maybe just a sudden fluctuation in your blood pressure??? Babies don't always move to the same extent every day, maybe baby was just having a quiet day??
> 
> I had such a laugh with darcey this afternoon! She's grandad mad - every time he's out of vision it's "grandad" "grandad". So he went upstairs to get changed to go out and she's in the kitchen with me shouting "grandad" so barry shouted "what" from upstairs. She thought he was in the living room, so rushed in there - not there. So "grandad" and "what" again and she thought he was in the utility room and rushed in there! Then she finally twigged he was upstairs, ran to the bottom of the stairs where barry was peering over the banister and shouted "grandad, having a wee?" :lol: So just to wind her up he said "yes" and she started to walk back to the kitchen, but ran back to the bottom of the stairs and shouted "grandad don't forget to wipe your bum!" :roll2: Pmsl!!!


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Amalthea

When we were hooked up to the machines, the little monster was moving up a storm! So much so s/he kept setting off the labor alarm! Making me into a liar... The midwife said they don't like the restriction of the bands and can throw temper tantrums... 

Bless Darcey!!! The things kidlets come out with! :lol:


----------



## feorag

Oh God - temper tantrums in the womb - it's bad enough when they get out!! :lol:

Yes, Darcey is a funny 'un and a very good talker for just turned 2 years old, never misses a trick!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Gary and I were saying it MUST be a girl with the little tantrum we had!!! Kept kicking the top band and my whole belly was moving. Not a happy camper. Heart rate kept increasing.


----------



## feorag

:gasp: God help you!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I know, huh!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Maybe just a sudden fluctuation in your blood pressure??? Babies don't always move to the same extent every day, maybe baby was just having a quiet day??
> 
> I had such a laugh with Darcey this afternoon! She's grandad mad - every time he's out of vision it's "grandad" "grandad". So he went upstairs to get changed to go out and she's in the kitchen with me shouting "grandad" so Barry shouted "what" from upstairs. She thought he was in the living room, so rushed in there - not there. So "Grandad" and "what" again and she thought he was in the utility room and rushed in there! Then she finally twigged he was upstairs, ran to the bottom of the stairs where Barry was peering over the banister and shouted "grandad, having a wee?" :lol: So just to wind her up he said "yes" and she started to walk back to the kitchen, but ran back to the bottom of the stairs and shouted "grandad don't forget to wipe your bum!" :roll2: PMSL!!!


 
Hahahaha I love it:roll2:



Amalthea said:


> When we were hooked up to the machines, the little monster was moving up a storm! So much so s/he kept setting off the labor alarm! Making me into a liar... The midwife said they don't like the restriction of the bands and can throw temper tantrums...
> 
> Bless Darcey!!! The things kidlets come out with! :lol:


Hopefully just a blip, not long now until you get to meet the boss, he/she is gonna be trouble:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I hope so, too. It really wasn't a good feeling....


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sam, Im glad the Chihuahua bitch isn't 3lbs, as she would be at high risk!

Eileen, that video was sooo funny! Especially the guy in the background who got clouted by the big cabinet & then dragged away by it :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Did you see the woman wearing black who headbutted the pillar? I've watched it a few times concentrating on 1 person. The guy with the cap on was hilarious. I think he was trying to get into the room on the right which obviously had screwed down furniture, but got just to the point where he could grip the corner of the wall when the boat swayed and he went all the way back to the other end :lol:. I also lol'd at the guy in the blue stripey sweater, cos he ended up on the floor going backwards and forwards!

No doubt it would have been a scary experience, but it was so funny to watch.

We had a really bad crossing to the Isle of Arran one year and I went to get a drink, was walking back carrying it and met a guy in the corridor coming towards me and it took about 5 attempts for us to pass each other :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Did you see the woman wearing black who headbutted the pillar? I've watched it a few times concentrating on 1 person. The guy with the cap on was hilarious. I think he was trying to get into the room on the right which obviously had screwed down furniture, but got just to the point where he could grip the corner of the wall when the boat swayed and he went all the way back to the other end :lol:. I also lol'd at the guy in the blue stripey sweater, cos he ended up on the floor going backwards and forwards!
> 
> No doubt it would have been a scary experience, but it was so funny to watch.
> 
> We had a really bad crossing to the Isle of Arran one year and I went to get a drink, was walking back carrying it and met a guy in the corridor coming towards me and it took about 5 attempts for us to pass each other :lol2:


I even laughed when the footage of the earthquake in Japan or China were released last year, when the video showed an office with computers flying off desks & the people all trying to dive under their desks. Does that make me a bad man? :blush:

The Isle of Arran is beautiful! I went with high school for a week's geography field trip. Such a gorgeous place!


----------



## feorag

I don't think so, it's obviously easy to laugh when it's not happening to you, but there is humour in even the direst situations.

We've been to the Isle of Arran a few times now and it is lovely. Scotland in miniature it's called because you have sea, sand and mountains all available to you.

To me the Highlands and Islands will always be the best!! :flrt:


----------



## kemist

Does any one want a free cat? Yoda will be looking for a new home soon he has spent all day 2 inches away from me staring, headbutting, and tapping me with his paw(always his left one). He would not be distracted by anything until 10 mins ago when he started knocking his treat ball round downstairs. All i can hear is it rolling across the laminate and bouncing off the skirting board every 30 seconds.:devil:


----------



## feorag

Just wanted to make everyone on here aware of this anti-biotic.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ntibiotic-warning-dogs-cats.html#post10850176


----------



## sammy1969

Thanx for that Eileen as I know Nero will have to have some form of antibiotic for his skin once again and I know he is a bugger to medicate I will be askng alot of qestions if they suggest an injection


----------



## Shell195

Jusr sent that link to the sanctuary. Our vets use Convenia a lot and up to now no adverse reactions, thankfully!

Eileen Bambi died last year, I put it on here....


----------



## feorag

kemist said:


> Does any one want a free cat? Yoda will be looking for a new home soon he has spent all day 2 inches away from me staring, headbutting, and tapping me with his paw(always his left one). He would not be distracted by anything until 10 mins ago when he started knocking his treat ball round downstairs. All i can hear is it rolling across the laminate and bouncing off the skirting board every 30 seconds.:devil:


Bloody nuisances cats, aren't they?? :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> Jusr sent that link to the sanctuary. Our vets use Convenia a lot and up to now no adverse reactions, thankfully!
> 
> Eileen Bambi died last year, I put it on here....


 Sounds like you've been pretty lucky then. Sandra's Moth was really ill after it and for a while she did think she was going to lose her.

I was so sorry to hear about Bambi, I'd no idea until I logged on today and saw your post on Facebook up in my News and I've commented there. Did you put your post in the RIP section, cos to be honest I never go in there??

Well silence rules in my house as they family left this morning at 9:30am and it's awfully quiet!! :sad:


----------



## kemist

feorag said:


> Bloody nuisances cats, aren't they?? :whistling2:


He is his normal self again today looking at me in disgust if i wake him up by being noisy and sleeping/sitting in doorways or one end of the staircase.:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Shell195 said:


> Yet another bad day for me. Sadly I had to have Bambi my 15 year old poodle pts as her breathing became bad late this morning. I have lost 4 dogs this year
> 
> Its taken the edge off my excitement of picking Zak up in the morning!


Eileen it was here:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Morning everyone.I'm so sorry Shell. :sad:
> 
> It's the "law of average" the more pets you have the more you lose, the older they are the more chance they will go together, but it doesn't help does it. Unfortunately, when you take in needy animals as you do, you don't get the choice of saying, well I've just taken one, so I don't want another one for a couple of years, so you can spread out the heartache of loss! :sad:


 

See:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!! You seemed to lose so many animals last year that I forgot you mentioning Bambi - it was literally a gut reaction to reading it. Then I misread your post on here where you said you put it on here and I thought you meant you'd done it last week in the RIP thread.

I realised as soon as you answered my post on Facebook and I saw the date! :lol: 

Me silly old woman! :blush:


----------



## em_40

Just a random post:
Why is it that every time I don't feed my cat chicks or mice (occasionally I forget to put them to defrost and has biscuits down anyway) he ALWAYS poops on the floor...I'm sure he is punishing me. :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Arise, Random Cat Chat Thread, I give you life once more!






She lives, she lives!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

It has been so quiet round here... *pokes*


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Arise, Random Cat Chat Thread, I give you life once more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lives, she lives!!!! :2thumb:


:lol2:

I didn't post yesterday cos I had nothing to say really and cos no one else was instigating a conversation it seemed pointless. I had a dream the other night about John and it threw me a bit. It's over 40 years since he died and I still miss him, still dream about him and, even though I'm totally happy with Barry, I still want him. :sad:

Anyway, better, happier things ........ today Barry is joining Skye and I on our next GSD walk. This time we're joining the Northern Group as they are walking just outside Darlington, so it's only an hour's drive away. There are more people going and more dogs, so hopefully Skye will be on 'dog overload'. It's the north east walk next Sunday, so he's going to have 2 walks within a week and I'm hoping this will help him loads.


----------



## DavieB

Why hello there!!


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Pretty cat.


----------



## Esarosa

An actual cat Davie!? How's preparation for the move going?


----------



## DavieB

How is everyone here? Been a while since I showed my face. 

Not very prepared... Pretty much going to leave everything in the garden and let the council uplift it. Two or three tea crates getting exported with tools and kids toys.the rest will fit in our suitcases. Really are starting afresh. Yuris all jagged and ready to go but it'll be May/June before he gets shipped over, my mates watching him until then. I hope to go over end of this month Emma and Nathan will follow in march.

How is everyone here?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

DavieB said:


> How is everyone here? Been a while since I showed my face.
> 
> Not very prepared... Pretty much going to leave everything in the garden and let the council uplift it. Two or three tea crates getting exported with tools and kids toys.the rest will fit in our suitcases. Really are starting afresh. Yuris all jagged and ready to go but it'll be May/June before he gets shipped over, my mates watching him until then. I hope to go over end of this month Emma and Nathan will follow in march.
> 
> How is everyone here?


Where to, Australia?


----------



## Shell195

Hi *waves* Im not very sociable at the minute as things arent going right at all  I just thought I would explain my absence from here x


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> How is everyone here? Been a while since I showed my face.
> 
> Not very prepared... Pretty much going to leave everything in the garden and let the council uplift it. Two or three tea crates getting exported with tools and kids toys.the rest will fit in our suitcases. Really are starting afresh. Yuris all jagged and ready to go but it'll be May/June before he gets shipped over, my mates watching him until then. I hope to go over end of this month Emma and Nathan will follow in march.
> 
> How is everyone here?


Good to 'see' you Davie. I was just wondering the other day how you were getting on with the big move. You'll miss Yuri if you're going at the end of this month. Hope he travels OK.


Shell195 said:


> Hi *waves* Im not very sociable at the minute as things arent going right at all  I just thought I would explain my absence from here x


Sorry to hear this Shell! :sad:

Well our walk was excellent. There was about 25 dogs there, 1 mongrel, 2 Dalmations, a rottie and a trainee labrador guide dog and all the rest were GSDs.

As before Skye started barking as soon as we pulled into the car park, even though there was only about 2 dogs to be seen. We got him out and walked over to the group. As it was increasing, he would settle down and stop barking, then another new dog would appear and off he would go again etc etc. Once we set off on the walkn he stopped barking just like the last time.

This time we were pretty much in an open plantation, so the dogs were let off basically straight away. When we got off the narrow path at the beginning and got into open land I warned everyone that I was letting Skye off and he _might_ go for the first dog and the lady next to me said that her dog was bombproof and wouldn't relaliate if Skye went for him, so I let him off and he just ran into the middle of the crowd and showed no aggression at all! :jump: A couple of times he was chasing after a particular dog and hit it in the side and I couldn't swear that if he'd not been wearing the muzzle that he might have nipped it, but he couldn't.

He was by no means the worse behaved - in fact he was brilliant compared to some. It was a toss-up between the mongrel and 1 GSD who caused problems fighting all the way around and we were walking for almost 2 hours! If they'd not been there by the time we were heading back, when we were near the front of the main body and among well behaved dogs Barry and I were pretty certain that we could have taken his muzzle off, but with those dogs around we didn't want to risk it.

So all in all we had a great day. Skye came home up to the belly in mud as you'll see from the photos - those trousers I'm wearing are actually navy blue!!!. So Skye had a bath, Barry's knee was bothering him so he's had a bath (not with Skye I hasten to add) and we are now sitting here relaxing - Skye is spread flat out on the floor! :lol2:

There he is on the far right half way through the walk and we are nowhere to be seen. Although he constantly kept coming back to us just to make sure that we were still there.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Good to 'see' you Davie. I was just wondering the other day how you were getting on with the big move. You'll miss Yuri if you're going at the end of this month. Hope he travels OK.
> Sorry to hear this Shell! :sad:
> 
> Well our walk was excellent. There was about 25 dogs there, 1 mongrel, 2 Dalmations, a rottie and a trainee labrador guide dog and all the rest were GSDs.
> 
> As before Skye started barking as soon as we pulled into the car park, even though there was only about 2 dogs to be seen. We got him out and walked over to the group. As it was increasing, he would settle down and stop barking, then another new dog would appear and off he would go again etc etc. Once we set off on the walkn he stopped barking just like the last time.
> 
> This time we were pretty much in an open plantation, so the dogs were let off basically straight away. When we got off the narrow path at the beginning and got into open land I warned everyone that I was letting Skye off and he _might_ go for the first dog and the lady next to me said that her dog was bombproof and wouldn't relaliate if Skye went for him, so I let him off and he just ran into the middle of the crowd and showed no aggression at all! :jump: A couple of times he was chasing after a particular dog and hit it in the side and I couldn't swear that if he'd not been wearing the muzzle that he might have nipped it, but he couldn't.
> 
> He was by no means the worse behaved - in fact he was brilliant compared to some. It was a toss-up between the mongrel and 1 GSD who caused problems fighting all the way around and we were walking for almost 2 hours! If they'd not been there by the time we were heading back, when we were near the front of the main body and among well behaved dogs Barry and I were pretty certain that we could have taken his muzzle off, but with those dogs around we didn't want to risk it.
> 
> So all in all we had a great day. Skye came home up to the belly in mud as you'll see from the photos - those trousers I'm wearing are actually navy blue!!!. So Skye had a bath, Barry's knee was bothering him so he's had a bath (not with Skye I hasten to add) and we are now sitting here relaxing - Skye is spread flat out on the floor! :lol2:
> 
> There he is on the far right half way through the walk and we are nowhere to be seen. Although he constantly kept coming back to us just to make sure that we were still there.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks like a great time was had Eileen, if not a tad mucky, haha. I see Skye wasn't the only dog wearing a muzzle too. Glad he is enjoying his socialisation walks & it is showing results! :no1:

Well we are down to just one available puppy now! Phoenix, the red girl puppy, went to her new home today. A lady who we have seen at many local shows has taken her. She has Pomeranians, so our girl will have some great doggy company, & a knowledgeable toy dog owner. So just tiny Pixie to find a special new home for now.


----------



## Amalthea

Toldja, Col... Pixie + Bow + my door step = :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

31 weeks...










And actually relevant to the thread :gasp: Bindi has been really loving lately. Snuggling on the couch and everything (she's not done that since she was that malnourished little alien we brought home over four years ago)


----------



## punky_jen

Fab pics Feorag and Jen 

How is everyone? 

I think its time we had Bo'lin neutered now, he is in his teenage years lol. So glad we got him and that my lovely hubby has taken over finances for him for me, as im nkt working now. Found out I have placenta previa, this is where my placenta covers my cervix, its a bit scary as bleeds and hospital stays are likely, and yhere is a slim chance we will make it full term now.


----------



## Amalthea

How frightening!! But at least you're taking care of both yourself and the little'un...


----------



## Shell195

Great photos Eileen its looks like a fab day out:no1:
Not long now Jen have you finished the nursery yet?
Look at little Bindi all brave:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Nursery still isn't done. It's basically a blank canvass at the moment, so it really shouldn't be too much longer...


----------



## punky_jen

Trying my best to yeah, I am finding it hard not to vac, hubby is a bit crap at it lol. He is doing his best tho


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> Well our walk was excellent. There was about 25 dogs there, 1 mongrel, 2 Dalmations, a rottie and a trainee labrador guide dog and all the rest were GSDs.
> 
> As before Skye started barking as soon as we pulled into the car park, even though there was only about 2 dogs to be seen. We got him out and walked over to the group. As it was increasing, he would settle down and stop barking, then another new dog would appear and off he would go again etc etc. Once we set off on the walkn he stopped barking just like the last time.
> 
> This time we were pretty much in an open plantation, so the dogs were let off basically straight away. When we got off the narrow path at the beginning and got into open land I warned everyone that I was letting Skye off and he _might_ go for the first dog and the lady next to me said that her dog was bombproof and wouldn't relaliate if Skye went for him, so I let him off and he just ran into the middle of the crowd and showed no aggression at all! :jump: A couple of times he was chasing after a particular dog and hit it in the side and I couldn't swear that if he'd not been wearing the muzzle that he might have nipped it, but he couldn't.
> 
> He was by no means the worse behaved - in fact he was brilliant compared to some. It was a toss-up between the mongrel and 1 GSD who caused problems fighting all the way around and we were walking for almost 2 hours! If they'd not been there by the time we were heading back, when we were near the front of the main body and among well behaved dogs Barry and I were pretty certain that we could have taken his muzzle off, but with those dogs around we didn't want to risk it.
> 
> So all in all we had a great day. Skye came home up to the belly in mud as you'll see from the photos - those trousers I'm wearing are actually navy blue!!!. So Skye had a bath, Barry's knee was bothering him so he's had a bath (not with Skye I hasten to add) and we are now sitting here relaxing - Skye is spread flat out on the floor! :lol2:
> 
> There he is on the far right half way through the walk and we are nowhere to be seen. Although he constantly kept coming back to us just to make sure that we were still there.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 Bet the other owners are jealous he is obviously the best looking dog there by far.


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen those walks look fabulous (I miss dogs )

Jen I can't believe it's been that long since you brought Bindi home!

Ah Col even if we were in a position to get a dog I'd be terrified Phoenix would destroy anything smaller than her (she's evil).


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Looks like a great time was had Eileen, if not a tad mucky, haha. I see Skye wasn't the only dog wearing a muzzle too. Glad he is enjoying his socialisation walks & it is showing results! :no1:
> 
> Well we are down to just one available puppy now! Phoenix, the red girl puppy, went to her new home today. A lady who we have seen at many local shows has taken her. She has Pomeranians, so our girl will have some great doggy company, & a knowledgeable toy dog owner. So just tiny Pixie to find a special new home for now.


The mongrel and the GSD who were causing the most trouble had muzzles on. There was also a white GSD bitch who was proper grumpy and grumbled on at the others wearing a muzzle - she at the left of the photographs where we are at the front of the walk. The guy in the green fleece also on the left in some of the photographs, is the one who organises the north east walks and his dog has a muzzle on. He only puts it on when he lets him off lead as he's very protective of their bitch, but yesterday there were just too many dogs and too much argy bargy going on that he put him back on the leash halfway through the walk. The dog's a 7 year old rescue and they've only had him for 3 months, but he's just taken to the bitch and feels a need to protect her - bless! :flrt: 

Hope you find a home for Pixie, I'm sure the right one will come along soon.


Amalthea said:


> 31 weeks...
> image
> 
> And actually relevant to the thread :gasp: Bindi has been really loving lately. Snuggling on the couch and everything (she's not done that since she was that malnourished little alien we brought home over four years ago)
> image


My goodness Jen that looks like another big jump! :gasp:

Bless little Bindi - she's maybe approaching her mid-life crisis a little early - a lot of my affectionate, but on their terms, cats began to get more affectionate when they hit about 5 years and onwards.



Kare said:


> Bet the other owners are jealous he is obviously the best looking dog there by far.


Thank you, and I agree, but accept that I'm prejudiced!! :lol2:

Punky Jen (2 Jen's on this thread is a bit confusing :lol so sorry to hear about your complication. it's very worrying, but at least you know about it and can take care, which you obviously are doing.

I'd definitely get that boy of yours in to be neutered. Siamese and Orientals do tend to mature at an earlier age than your average cats (I've known of 4 months old females to start calling :gasp and you need to get them ballies off before he starts spraying around your house to try and attract a mate!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I can't believe Bindi has been here that long, either!!! My little Dinky Rumble Butt isn't so dinky anymore. 

I feel like I've grown loads this week!!! Gary doesn't think so, but I sure as hell feel it!!

I was doing two more weeks of rotas at work today, including my proposed mat leave start date... Ended up crying on the shop floor :blush: as much as the shop is a pain, I'm really gonna miss it.


----------



## Amalthea

Had another scan today. Baby is measuring too big (about 35 weeks ish), so the dr doesn't think we are even gonna make it to 38 weeks.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Had another scan today. Baby is measuring too big (about 35 weeks ish), so the dr doesn't think we are even gonna make it to 38 weeks.


 I'm presuming they'll do another growth scan before deciding? They're notoriously inaccurate, or so I've been told.


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> I'm presuming they'll do another growth scan before deciding? They're notoriously inaccurate, or so I've been told.


Yeah.... Next one is in two weeks.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Yeah.... Next one is in two weeks.


I was going to ask what the implications of that was, Jen. I suppose they'll monitor you closely if the baby is that much bigger than they expect.

I've barely been on here for the last 2 days cos I've been deeply engrossed making up a photo book for Chloe of her visits up here. So I've been going through 6 years of photographs and selecting the best ones, so of course I ended up with too many! :roll: So it took ages to sort out all the photos and set them up on the pages. Of course she may never see it, because I won't post it to her, but if the day ever comes she gets back in touch with us or her mother, it will be there to remind her of how much time she spent here and how much fun she had when she did.

ETA - forgot I meant to post this photograph! This is the juvenile GSD who joined us on the walk on Saturday. What a state he got in! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

What a dirty dog!!! :gasp: :lol2:


Very pleased with the Zoomeera babies tonight at ringcraft. Angel hates her show lead at home, so was very suprised when she walked really well with tail up + wagging at training. Entered her into Baby Puppy Bitch class which she won. Her brother Orb, owned by our friend Brenda, won his Baby Puppy Dog class, + the Zoomeera Chihuahuas went up against each other for Best Baby Puppy. Orb took the title. Very proud!


----------



## feorag

that's great Colin! :2thumb:

Been quiet on here lately, I guess everyone is winding down after the holiday. I've really done nothing, so it seems pointless to come on and say "I'm not doing anything" :lol2:

For Jen :lol2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FmxSk0wZxss#!


----------



## Amalthea

*lol* oh dear!! Ha!!

Been super busy lately!! Work, appts, sleep, eat. That's about it.


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

They are excellent, Jen! :2thumb: What a gorgeous little pout in the first one!!! Does it look like a girl or a boy???

I don't know what everyone's weather is like, but ours is atrocious, it's not stopped snowing since mid-afternoon. I hope it's OK tomorrow cos I was planning on taking Skye to playgroup! :roll2:

That's be an experience!!! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

Has my nose and Gary's mouth :flrt: the sonographer stayed away from the important bits, so still a surprise 

It isn't too bad in Manchester, but it's a bit thicker here in Telford.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I was going to ask what the implications of that was, Jen. I suppose they'll monitor you closely if the baby is that much bigger than they expect.
> 
> I've barely been on here for the last 2 days cos I've been deeply engrossed making up a photo book for Chloe of her visits up here. So I've been going through 6 years of photographs and selecting the best ones, so of course I ended up with too many! :roll: So it took ages to sort out all the photos and set them up on the pages. Of course she may never see it, because I won't post it to her, but if the day ever comes she gets back in touch with us or her mother, it will be there to remind her of how much time she spent here and how much fun she had when she did.
> 
> ETA - forgot I meant to post this photograph! This is the juvenile GSD who joined us on the walk on Saturday. What a state he got in! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> image


 
What a cute mucky pup:flrt:



Zoo-Man said:


> What a dirty dog!!! :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> 
> Very pleased with the Zoomeera babies tonight at ringcraft. Angel hates her show lead at home, so was very suprised when she walked really well with tail up + wagging at training. Entered her into Baby Puppy Bitch class which she won. Her brother Orb, owned by our friend Brenda, won his Baby Puppy Dog class, + the Zoomeera Chihuahuas went up against each other for Best Baby Puppy. Orb took the title. Very proud!


Well done:no1:



Amalthea said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I love these scan photos its like looking inside the incubator:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

We had really heavy snow today and the 2 Greek dogs adored it, they spent more time playing in the garden than they did inside the house.
Heres a video of me with them in the snow haha (click the pic)


----------



## Amalthea

Bless them!!! :flrt:

I loved having the scan!! Was amazing seeing actual features :flrt:


----------



## cloggers

feorag said:


> ETA - forgot I meant to post this photograph! This is the juvenile GSD who joined us on the walk on Saturday. What a state he got in! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> image


Looks just like Oz after a walk in the park :lol2:

I've not got much to tell really, Fleetwood was probably the only place it didn't snow :lol2:
Day off from college today, so I spent it working on assignments and building vivs!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> We had really heavy snow today and the 2 Greek dogs adored it, they spent more time playing in the garden than they did inside the house.
> Heres a video of me with them in the snow haha (click the pic)
> 
> [URL="http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/shell195/dogs/th_P1000202_zps1b238b5e.jpg"]image[/URL]


I saw that on Facebook and I lol'd!! :blush:



Amalthea said:


> Bless them!!! :flrt:
> 
> I loved having the scan!! Was amazing seeing actual features :flrt:


I wished they had stuff like that when i had my childred! 

Well it's still snowing here - it hasn't stopped since mid-afternoon. Barry said the snow was up to Skye undercarriage, so it's pretty thick out there.

Hope we can get to playgroup tomorrow!! :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Great video Shell :lol2:

Jen those scan pics are amazing!


----------



## Shell195

Bloody hell Eileen thats deep snow:gasp:
Its still snowing here but only very lightly. Im off tomorrow so going to take the dogs out in the snow again


----------



## feorag

Watch they don't pull you over! :lol2:


----------



## Kare

We have seen some flakes here, but nothing settled. It is extremely rare to see snow here, the salt air stops it

I live here so you can see that the sea and nearest beach is close, you walk north out of my road and there is a foot path that runs parallel with St Marys Hill The foot path is separated from the quiet road by trees and a 4foot mud bank so it is off lead from there, then you can see the foot path across the field and then down the hill and it meets with the coast path.


----------



## Esarosa

I do wish I lived near the sea.

Colin great result for the pups.

Eileen the playgroup reference made me giggle. And oh dear bet it took ages to clean the pup!

Jen baby definitely looks like you both. z I'm so broody again.

Shell brilliant video. You're looking a right skinny Minnie! I think we need to do your diet instead of slimming world!


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> We have seen some flakes here, but nothing settled. It is extremely rare to see snow here, the salt air stops it
> 
> I live here so you can see that the sea and nearest beach is close, you walk north out of my road and there is a foot path that runs parallel with St Marys Hill The foot path is separated from the quiet road by trees and a 4foot mud bank so it is off lead from there, then you can see the foot path across the field and then down the hill and it meets with the coast path.


I agree with Katie, I wish we lived within walking distance of the sea. We're only about 5 mile away from our nearest beaches, but it's really a car journey to be able to enjoy a bracing walk along the beach.

You'll get the North Atlantic Drift down there in Devon, so that probably makes a difference to the temperature too. We had easily 8" inches of snowfall yesterday and my son who's in Ayrshire on the west coast got none! He gets the NAD too! :sad:

Well we're off in 5 minutes to attempt to get to Central Bark, which is on a Farm Centre about 5-6 mile away to see what Skye thinks about big dog socialisation playgroup! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I agree with Katie, I wish we lived within walking distance of the sea. We're only about 5 mile away from our nearest beaches, but it's really a car journey to be able to enjoy a bracing walk along the beach.
> 
> You'll get the North Atlantic Drift down there in Devon, so that probably makes a difference to the temperature too. We had easily 8" inches of snowfall yesterday and my son who's in Ayrshire on the west coast got none! He gets the NAD too! :sad:
> 
> Well we're off in 5 minutes to attempt to get to Central Bark, which is on a Farm Centre about 5-6 mile away to see what Skye thinks about big dog socialisation playgroup! :lol2:



Hope you have a good time at playgroup... can't wait for pictures on the snow! I miss having a dog.. all the time, but especially in the snow. Lady used to adore it.


----------



## feorag

Well we're home and it was great fun. Unfortunatey, because we were in a smallish arena, the dogs were all pretty close together, although there were only Bruno, the rescued GSD who we see on walks, a 9 month old GSD, a labradoodle and the girl who runs it's spaniel there when we first went in. She put him on a long loose lead and told us to let him go and of course he ran straight at the young GSD and had a go at him, but after that he was fine. We left the long lead on and everyone just walked around the room at random and every time he showed aggression she banged 2 tin water dishes together and then I took over. He settled down very quickly, but had a slight problem every time a new dog came in, so he had a little bust-up with a Giant Schnauzer and a very enthusiastic labrador, but after that he was fine.

After about half an hour we took them all out into an enclosed field and let them go, except Bruno, and they ran wild. Skye is prone to nipping if a dog is running fast and he's chasing them and there's no doubt in my mind that without the muzzle he would nip, but hopefully this behaviour will stop as he gets used to being in dog packs. He seemed to very much favour the 2 large black dogs over all the others, but the yellow lab seemed to favour him and was following him. It was a smashing experience for Skye and I'm really looking forward to our walk tomorrow.


----------



## Esarosa

Glad it went so well Eileen!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sounds like another successful day for Skye Eileen. Surely its only a matter of time until it clicks with him.


----------



## feorag

Thanks Katie, it's the big monthly walk tomorrow and I'm hoping he'll settle down quick and not go for any of the dogs. Let's see what happens :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Esarosa said:


> I do wish I lived near the sea.
> 
> Colin great result for the pups.
> 
> Eileen the playgroup reference made me giggle. And oh dear bet it took ages to clean the pup!
> 
> Jen baby definitely looks like you both. z I'm so broody again.
> 
> Shell brilliant video. You're looking a right skinny Minnie! I think we need to do your diet instead of slimming world!


Haha Katy its the stress diet:lol2:



feorag said:


> Well we're home and it was great fun. Unfortunatey, because we were in a smallish arena, the dogs were all pretty close together, although there were only Bruno, the rescued GSD who we see on walks, a 9 month old GSD, a labradoodle and the girl who runs it's spaniel there when we first went in. She put him on a long loose lead and told us to let him go and of course he ran straight at the young GSD and had a go at him, but after that he was fine. We left the long lead on and everyone just walked around the room at random and every time he showed aggression she banged 2 tin water dishes together and then I took over. He settled down very quickly, but had a slight problem every time a new dog came in, so he had a little bust-up with a Giant Schnauzer and a very enthusiastic labrador, but after that he was fine.
> 
> After about half an hour we took them all out into an enclosed field and let them go, except Bruno, and they ran wild. Skye is prone to nipping if a dog is running fast and he's chasing them and there's no doubt in my mind that without the muzzle he would nip, but hopefully this behaviour will stop as he gets used to being in dog packs. He seemed to very much favour the 2 large black dogs over all the others, but the yellow lab seemed to favour him and was following him. It was a smashing experience for Skye and I'm really looking forward to our walk tomorrow.


That sounds amazing, I wish we had something like that round here, I couldnt take them all though it would be like my packs day out :lol2:


----------



## craigbeddows

hey  just thought id share with u all what cats i have, i have a 1 year old male ragdoll called benton and a 6 month old female ginger and white mainecoon called lilly  they are both gorgeous and amazing cats, my family have always ahd cats so im a cat person but i never got on with any of my familys cats as they were so independant and didnt want to be around people much (i know that thats what cats are naturally like and im not someone who wants a cat to sit on my lap and let me feed it a bowl of milk and carry it around in my arms calling it a baby.) but... i did want a cat that would let me give it a fuss and love occasionally. so when a customer of mine said she had a new cat and she showed it me, i imediately fell in love with ragdolls, then what made me fall deeper in love is ragdolls personalitys, not only are they a very loving cat they are mischevious and very comical  so as soon as me and my fiance moved out, we got benton  i have his face tattood on my chest, and my fiance on her foot. he is like our son. then 6 months later we were casually looking on preloved and saw mainecoon kittens for sale, we wasnt going to get another cat but we saw one little kitten in perticular and she was sooo sweet, the seller was only a couple of miles away so we went to just have a look (honestly  ) and had to leave with her  she sawell is a very loving and caracterfull cat  me and my fiance couldnt live without them both  thanks for reading, craig


----------



## Esarosa

welcome to the thread Craig. Would love to see pictures of the cats and tattoos.


----------



## Amalthea

*points up* what she said


----------



## craigbeddows

Esarosa said:


> welcome to the thread Craig. Would love to see pictures of the cats and tattoos.


 haha thank you  i will take some pics today and put them up for you guys


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> That sounds amazing, I wish we had something like that round here, I couldnt take them all though it would be like my packs day out :lol2:


Shell if you go to the GSDR website you can click on walks and find the north west one. I bet Kara and Kye would love it. Lovely photos of GSDS (and other breeds) all having fun on these walks. 


Esarosa said:


> welcome to the thread Craig. Would love to see pictures of the cats and tattoos.





Amalthea said:


> *points up* what she said


I agree with them - look foward to seeing some photos.

Well we're off in half an hour to the beach to join the whacky GSDs of the north east for a walk. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Amalthea

32 weeks :flrt:


----------



## craigbeddows

how do i upload pics? lol


----------



## Esarosa

craigbeddows said:


> how do i upload pics? lol


Iuse photobucket then just copy and paste the [img ] link. 

So it looks like this without spaces [img ]http://www.photoaddygoeshere.com[/img ]

How did the walk go Eileen?


----------



## feorag

It was great! Bloody freezing, windy, slight snow, hailstones, but I loved it. Had me thermal coms on and me thermal vest, 2 pairs of socks and my new waterproof fur-lined boots so was warm as toast.

We walked for an hour around this huge field, which was heavy going as it wasn't a grass or planted field, so it was pretty muddy and my hips were aching by the time we got back to concrete, but I was OK after that. Then we went on the beach, by which time Skye was pretty cream crackered and totally calming down. And he has a girlfriend! :roll2:

One of the girls there had a GSD she'd rescued from Ireland in August and she took a real shine to Skye and kept pestering him with invitations to play. Her owner said it was very unlike her because she didn't normally play with the other dogs on a big walk, but she really took a shine to Skye. :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

The bulbs around Braedon's tree have started sprouting


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> It was great! Bloody freezing, windy, slight snow, hailstones, but I loved it. Had me thermal coms on and me thermal vest, 2 pairs of socks and my new waterproof fur-lined boots so was warm as toast.
> 
> We walked for an hour around this huge field, which was heavy going as it wasn't a grass or planted field, so it was pretty muddy and my hips were aching by the time we got back to concrete, but I was OK after that. Then we went on the beach, by which time Skye was pretty cream crackered and totally calming down. And he has a girlfriend! :roll2:
> 
> One of the girls there had a GSD she'd rescued from Ireland in August and she took a real shine to Skye and kept pestering him with invitations to play. Her owner said it was very unlike her because she didn't normally play with the other dogs on a big walk, but she really took a shine to Skye. :lol2:


Ahh up Skye, brush your coat mate, you've pulled!!


----------



## Esarosa

Aww Skye has a girlfriend. Any pics of her? We need to see whether she's good enough for him ;-)

Wow Jen those are sprouting early. Might flower in time for his birthday? ( plants aren't my strong suit. I'm good with weeds though.. for the tortoises.. neighbors think I'm crazy)


----------



## Amalthea

I'd be delighted if they flowered in time for his Birthday  That's actually the reason we put bulbs around the tree, cuz they are early flowers


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> Ahh up Skye, brush your coat mate, you've pulled!!


:lol2:

I really can't thank you enough for sending me the link. We are enjoying it so much and Linda (who was at the first walk, but not last weeks) was asking me today how he got on at Central Bark and I was telling her and she said I had a big smile on my face! :lol2:

Some photos have gone up already on the Facebook page, so you can see some of the dogs here https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/238848096153312/

Sid one of the Jack Russells wasn't impressed at all with the wind and the cold and spent most of the time inside his owner's jacket. In the photo on Facebook he's actually gone over her shoulder and is sitting on her back! :lol2: He was not a happy bunny today!



Amalthea said:


> I'd be delighted if they flowered in time for his Birthday  That's actually the reason we put bulbs around the tree, cuz they are early flowers


that would indeed be lovely Jen.


----------



## craigbeddows

lilly  









benton  









ill be taking pics of the tattoos and pictures of them all grown up later  sorry for the delay  craig


----------



## Esarosa

Aww they're beautiful Craig


----------



## feorag

Very pretty cats, Craig. The Ragdoll is a much better representative of its breed than the **** though. :sad:

Poor Skye is feeling sorry for himself this morning. When Barry was drying his feet after his walk last night, he gave a little squeak and he thought maybe he'd nipped him, but this morning he's hobbling a bit and closer examination has revealed a tiny slice of his foot pad - bless. 

So we put a plastic bag on it when he went out for a walk to prevent any salty grit getting into it and hurting it, so he did a one-legged goose step out of the house! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well no work for me today. The lad's mum wasn't keen on us driving up to Penrith in the snow, so we'll see what its like tomorrow.

Eileen, you'd better make sure Skye is wearing his best collar for his next meeting with his admirer.

Craig, welcome to the thread. NIce kitties you have there. Looking forward to seeing the tattoos too.


----------



## Kare

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, you'd better make sure Skye is wearing his best collar for his next meeting with his admirer.



No No No! No Collar, she is obviously in for the well groomed rebel in him, not a collar wearing Mummy's boy


----------



## Zoo-Man

Kare said:


> No No No! No Collar, she is obviously in for the well groomed rebel in him, not a collar wearing Mummy's boy


He can't be naked when meeting with this young lady! A nice bow-tie collar is whats needed!


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> No No No! No Collar, she is obviously in for the well groomed rebel in him, not a collar wearing Mummy's boy





Zoo-Man said:


> He can't be naked when meeting with this young lady! A nice bow-tie collar is whats needed!


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jesus f***ing Christ, what is wrong with people!?!?!?! Just had a text off a woman who has seen an ad for Pixie, my last Chihuahua puppy for sale. She asked how much she was, so I replied £800. She texted back & said "oh too much, I was hoping to get one for about £250, its only for my son's 2nd birthday"

*WTF?????*


----------



## craigbeddows

feorag said:


> Very pretty cats, Craig. The Ragdoll is a much better representative of its breed than the **** though. :sad:


she was abit of an ugly duckling tbf bless her  she deffo looks like a mainecoon now tho  the fur on the side of her cheeks is around 4 inches long and her tail looks like a foxes  

thanks for all the coments


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Jesus f***ing Christ, what is wrong with people!?!?!?! Just had a text off a woman who has seen an ad for Pixie, my last Chihuahua puppy for sale. She asked how much she was, so I replied £800. She texted back & said "oh too much, I was hoping to get one for about £250, its only for my son's 2nd birthday"
> 
> *WTF?????*


 Bloody idiot! I would never buy a pet for Arya at that age. it's unrealistic to expect a child that young to be gentle, share, give the dog it's space etc. My nephew was a placid little boy at that age and did understand being gentle.. but among his peers it was practically unheard of. My step nephews are certainly too young and don't truly understand the concept at seventeen months and twenty months. And my three year old cousin is still getting her head around appropriate petting,gentleness etc etc. Tbh I probably wouldn't buy a pet for Arya period.. more.. if we get a pet it would be for the family.I know as a child I did all the care for my animals that I begged for, but friends and even my brother didn't.. they soon lost interest and ended up the parents/my full responsibility.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Jesus f***ing Christ, what is wrong with people!?!?!?! Just had a text off a woman who has seen an ad for Pixie, my last Chihuahua puppy for sale. She asked how much she was, so I replied £800. She texted back & said "oh too much, I was hoping to get one for about £250, its only for my son's 2nd birthday"
> 
> *WTF?????*


Scary isn't it?? To be honest if the first question a person asked me was "how much are your kittens" I would always say a higher figure than I wanted, because if the price governed whether they took the kitten or not, then I didn't particularly want them to have a kitten. If they asked all the right questions first and the price was asked last, then I would tell them the price, but also mention that the price was negotiable *IF* I thought they were the right home! I had someone phone me for a somali kitten once and she asked the price first and when I told her she said it was too much - she only wanted it for a Valentine's Day present for her boyfriend!!! :bash:


craigbeddows said:


> she was abit of an ugly duckling tbf bless her  she deffo looks like a mainecoon now tho  the fur on the side of her cheeks is around 4 inches long and her tail looks like a foxes
> 
> thanks for all the coments


My comment was about her head - it's too fine for a ****. ***** have to have a square muzzle and if it isn't square as a kitten, then it won't be square as an adult.

That doesn't detract from all her other points and i said she was very pretty, but there's a saying among Maine **** breeders "if it doesn't have a square muzzle then it's not a ****". Sorry! :blush:


----------



## punky_jen

Hi all, how is everyone?

Here are a couple of updated snaps of Bo'Lin, he has his op booked for tomorrow.



















Mally moo is in this pic too 









My son leo, and Bo


----------



## feorag

Aw bless him - pods off tomorrow then?? :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen

Oh yes lol, he is quite well endowed, the furry marbels stick right out ha ha. Il cook him some white fish as a treat, poor boy.


----------



## feorag

Yes, they're very hard to miss on skinny built cats with thin hair! :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen

Im going to worry all day till he is home, il keep busy by deep cleaning everything in the kitchen. Going to be so quiet here tomorrow


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> Yes, they're very hard to miss on skinny built cats with thin hair! :lol2:


Harder to miss on stocky long haired cats when they LOVE to stick them in your face :devil: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Before Mowgli got castrated his nuts glistened in the sunlight:lol2:
Im not looking forward to getting Kalos castrated as hes so nervous of strange people  No rush though as I believe his confidence thats starting to show is due to his testosterone levels growing


----------



## feorag

In that case I'd do the same. Get him out and about among people and give him the confidence, then chop 'em off! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Just received the following e-mail this morning. We have been so lucky that owners have always stayed in touch with us and let us know how their cats are getting on, even if it's to tell us that they have died.

Sabrina was a Purrdy kitten born in November 2001. Unfortunately her new owner relocated to Scotland a year later and (in accordance with my instruction to all new owners) came back to me to find a new home for her and I found Nic and his family. Sad that she had an unpleasant illness, but wonderful that her owners say she brought them so much joy.

Every time I get an e-mail or a letter along these lines, it leaves me puzzling why, as a breed, they just aren't more popular! 


_Dear Eileen_
_... _
_We are sorry to inform you that Sabrina (AKA Feorag Laoghaire) passed away yesterday! She had a short final illness which stopped her from wanting to eat or drink for five days. We think she was putting all her remaining energy into breathing. When that started to become laboured the vet gave her an injection to send her into a peaceful final sleep. The post mortem examination confirmed that she had extensive cancer of her airways and lungs._

_She is already very much missed in our home. It's difficult to imagine what an enormous presence such a small creature had! She has been the perfect family pet, giving love and entertainment to us for almost 10 years after we were lucky enough to 'adopt' her from her original ownerMr Grey when he relocated to Scotland._

_We will always cherish many happy memories of her life with us._

_Regards,_

_Nic, Helen, Rachael and James Myers_


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> Scary isn't it?? To be honest if the first question a person asked me was "how much are your kittens" I would always say a higher figure than I wanted, because if the price governed whether they took the kitten or not, then I didn't particularly want them to have a kitten. If they asked all the right questions first and the price was asked last, then I would tell them the price, but also mention that the price was negotiable *IF* I thought they were the right home! I had someone phone me for a somali kitten once and she asked the price first and when I told her she said it was too much - she only wanted it for a Valentine's Day present for her boyfriend!!! :bash:


I am sorry to say but think this a fairly harsh. If someone wanted a pet from you then eventually you will want money for it, so at some point in the conversation the price needs to be known, ie they are likely going to have to ask. 

If they ask all the correct questions then I don't think it should really matter in what order they are asked, maybe it may make you a bit wary if it was the first question, but not really acceptable in my book to lie about the price.

But then the pet buying relationship works both ways so I guess if I met a breeder who judged my worthiness of owning an animal on the basis of which question I asked first or wanted more money because of that then they were maybe not the breeder I would be wanting to choose to deal with anyways


----------



## punky_jen

Kare said:


> I am sorry to say but think this a fairly harsh. If someone wanted a pet from you then eventually you will want money for it, so at some point in the conversation the price needs to be known, ie they are likely going to have to ask.
> 
> If they ask all the correct questions then I don't think it should really matter in what order they are asked, maybe it may make you a bit wary if it was the first question, but not really acceptable in my book to lie about the price.
> 
> But then the pet buying relationship works both ways so I guess if I met a breeder who judged my worthiness of owning an animal on the basis of which question I asked first or wanted more money because of that then they were maybe not the breeder I would be wanting to choose to deal with anyways


There are enough breeders out there that only care about money, and not the animals they made come into the world. I think the way in which she decided to sell her animals was to be admired personally. 

And I would do the same, if someone 'just' wanted an animal I was selling as a gift, id tell them to look elsewhere thank you please. 

If you want a breeder that is concerned with the price, you wont have any trouble finding one. 



Sorry to see that email Feorag  how sad, but lovely that she was cared for properly, and loved very much.


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> I am sorry to say but think this a fairly harsh. If someone wanted a pet from you then eventually you will want money for it, so at some point in the conversation the price needs to be known, ie they are likely going to have to ask.


Sorry you feel that way, but in all my experience of having people ring me for kittens, very few asked the price first and those that did, asked nothing about the kittens after I told them the price, so I felt my judgment was correct that the price was more important than the kitten. Certainly if a buyer asked the price first and went on to ask questions about the breed and the kittens, then I was prepared to admit I was wrong and if they bought a kitten I would never have charged them the price I quoted in the first phone call. I would have charged the price I was asking for all my kittens - which were always cheaper than the advised price anyway, because I wasn't breeding to make money, just to cover my costs, if possible.

More often than not enquiries began with a question about the personality of the breed and what they looked like, because they'd never heard of it before, in that event if the price was the second question they asked, I'd tell them the price I wanted. In a lot of cases if they asked a lot of questions and said they'd love a kitten, but weren't sure that they could afford it, I would tell them to come and meet me and the kittens and if I thought they were right, then I would reduce the price, because the home was more important than the money.

From my own perspective, if I really wanted a dog/cat/whatever, if I chose to ask the price first, I would still go on to ask questions about the pet I wanted and if necessary then say that the price was too high. Whereas in fact, if I've made my mind that I want that particular breed of dog/cat/whatever, then I've often not even asked the price until after I've met the animal and decided I wanted it.

And yes, I did have a few people - maybe about 4 - who didn't ask the price first, came and looked at my kittens and I just didn't feel happy about letting them have one, so I refused to sell them. 

I've never regretted selling a kitten to anyone who took one my kittens - in fact some I sold for the price of the vaccinations, because the home was so right for them. Also I've never given up on my commitment to them and a few owners have come back to me to find homes for their kittens because circumstances have changed and they had to rehome them, so I don't think my judgment was all that wrong and I didn't class myself as a bad breeder.


punky_jen said:


> Sorry to see that email Feorag  how sad, but lovely that she was cared for properly, and loved very much.


Thank you Jen.


----------



## punky_jen

Bo'lin's op went well, we picked him up yesterday afternoon, he was still quite drugged up, he was running about the house like mad hha.

He seems fully recovered this morning, and back to his usual self. Giving me cuddles and love 

Although the little sod has managed to figure out how to open the food cupboards now, and some food products, still in their wrappers might I add, is all chewed up :/

Time to child proof the kitchen a little early I think lol.


----------



## feorag

Siamese are clever and you're now seeing it! :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> Siamese are clever and you're now seeing it! :lol2:


Sean taught him to play fetch  he LOVES it. 

He is cleaver, but he will only learn what he wants to learn. He doesn't learn not to suck my grey throw rug till it's soggy, even with the water bottle sprayed at him lol.


----------



## Esarosa

punky_jen said:


> Sean taught him to play fetch  he LOVES it.
> 
> He is cleaver, but he will only learn what he wants to learn. He doesn't learn not to suck my grey throw rug till it's soggy, even with the water bottle sprayed at him lol.


 Phoenix used to do that to my ear.... stopped when baby came along, until the day before last when I was breastfeeding a baby and 'ear feeding a cat'...wee bit surreal!


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Siamese are clever and you're now seeing it! :lol2:


They ain't smart they are little :censor:


----------



## feorag

But you're prejudiced Clark! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen so sorry you got an email like that but great what a great life 

Whenever I have been going to buy a pedigree kitten I have already researched the average price they go for so dont need to ask until the end. When I bred Siamese I discarded people who asked the price first as if they didnt know the average price they hadnt done their research!

My son Chris has been home from France for a few days but we havent seen him much as hes been with his girlfriend


----------



## Kare

Shell195 said:


> Whenever I have been going to buy a pedigree kitten I have already researched the average price they go for so dont need to ask until the end. When I bred Siamese I discarded people who asked the price first as if they didnt know the average price they hadnt done their research!


I agree they should know the average price, but if they do not ask early in the conversation and the seller makes it one of the last questions to someone who is charging far over the norm then surely you have simply been wasting each others time on the other questions?

Even if I have never bred I have read enough from breeder friends websites and their personal experiences to know in an over simplified example
There are breeders that are cheap because they have done little right. 
There are breeders that are mid range that have done everything right but not out to make a huge profit and in the same price range those that have done little right but out to make as much as they can
Then there are breeders who have done everything right AND out to make as much as they can

I would still ask the price first as I would want to make sure I didn't waste my time on the first and last examples here, then I could spend more time on sorting the mid range into the good mid range or the bad mid range. Like I said good owners should be auditioning you as a breeder as much as you are them 

I think by starting with an inflated price first off you would just come over as the last group when really you were in the good mid range I am sure.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Eileen so sorry you got an email like that but great what a great life
> 
> Whenever I have been going to buy a pedigree kitten I have already researched the average price they go for so dont need to ask until the end. When I bred Siamese I discarded people who asked the price first as if they didnt know the average price they hadnt done their research!
> 
> My son Chris has been home from France for a few days but we havent seen him much as hes been with his girlfriend


That's what happens when they fly the nest! :lol2: You take second place to the woman in his life! :sad:



Kare said:


> I agree they should know the average price, but if they do not ask early in the conversation and the seller makes it one of the last questions to someone who is charging far over the norm then surely you have simply been wasting each others time on the other questions? .


Sorry I still disagree. Even if they haven't done any homework, they should be aware that a pedigree cat will cost a reasonable amount. I had no problem with the caller who asked the price at any time in the conversation, but was wary of someone who asked the price first, as the price usually governed whether they were going to buy or not and that saved us both time. If there was someone genuine that I lost because they weren't prepared to pay the price, then fair enough, they were welcome to go somewhere else and maybe get one cheaper, but then again maybe not.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I agree Eileen. If someone contacts me about a puppy & the first thing they enquire about is the price, I can be 90% sure they aren't the right person I'm looking for for one of my babies. 

Speaking of which, Pixie is going to her fab new home tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless her! I bet she makes them very happy! Is she the last to go?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Aw, bless her! I bet she makes them very happy! Is she the last to go?


Yes, she 's the last. Obviously theres Angel, who we're keeping.


----------



## feorag

That means you can have another litter :jump:

At least that was the way my mind worked, just in case I couldn't sell all my kittens and had to keep them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That means you can have another litter :jump:
> 
> At least that was the way my mind worked, just in case I couldn't sell all my kittens and had to keep them.


:lol2:

We shall breed Indy again around August/September (12 months after her last mating). We think we will be mating her to a friend's lilac stud. This should mean we will have a good chance of getting chocolate or blue puppies. Lolly will not be bred from again, as she has had 2 litters now, & both were by C-section. Angel will hopefully have a successful show career, & then produce us some fab puppies when she's around 18 months.


----------



## Amalthea

33 weeks :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> We shall breed Indy again around August/September (12 months after her last mating). We think we will be mating her to a friend's lilac stud. This should mean we will have a good chance of getting chocolate or blue puppies. Lolly will not be bred from again, as she has had 2 litters now, & both were by C-section. Angel will hopefully have a successful show career, & then produce us some fab puppies when she's around 18 months.


Good plan!



Amalthea said:


> 33 weeks :flrt:
> 
> image


Not a big advancement again this week - you'll be getting bigger in the next 4 though!

This made my day this morning http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eat-experience-4-00-morning.html#post10906627


----------



## Esarosa

Shame the cars interrupted them Eileen...ee you might get to spy Fox cubs next!


----------



## Kare

Ohhhh Foxy porn!



Esarosa said:


> Shame the cars interrupted them Eileen...ee you might get to spy Fox cubs next!


Not too close though hopefully, a fox den with cubs stinks to high Heaven!!

I meet a lady outside a closed farm shop around 8am most thursday mornings because she sells us meat offcuts cheap for dog food. Seen a fox a few times around there. We are rural enough to get the skin looking ones though, apparently the urban well fed fox is a far finer looking creature.


----------



## Amalthea

I've got another scan on Tuesday, Eileen, and I'm really hoping the growth of the little monster has slowed down at least a bit. As much as I am ready to not be pregnant anymore, it's better if s/he stays in there a bit longer.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Bit random but I mentioned ages ago seeing a mouse in my house as I stated before and despite warnings I was a bit to blaise about it , i didn't worry to much assuming it was one anyways a few months down the line I seem to be infested I was using humane traps but don't feel I have a choice anymore i was also doing alot of things wring leaving my door open for fogs ckbstat food out anyways now I'm finding droppings every where and have a littlen my neighbours also seem to have mice I have a pest dude coming tomorrow and once a week for the next 3 weeks but as I live in London all the houses are close one of my neighbours house is really run down I honestly can't really see the problem going away I seriously debating getting a cat in a ideal world I'd go a rescue one I no was a good hunter, although my dogs probably wouldn't except it so don't think it's a option , anyways I like the look of Egyptian maus ,Maine ***** and bengals looks wise are Any of these renowned for there hunting skills ? If not any recommendations as to breeds I should maybe look into I don't want something that moults alot my bordeux doesn't stop moulting I don't need more hair to pick up constantly


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> Ohhhh Foxy porn!
> 
> 
> 
> Not too close though hopefully, a fox den with cubs stinks to high Heaven!!
> 
> I meet a lady outside a closed farm shop around 8am most thursday mornings because she sells us meat offcuts cheap for dog food. Seen a fox a few times around there. We are rural enough to get the skin looking ones though, apparently the urban well fed fox is a far finer looking creature.


Through work I'm very familiar with the smell of fox and I've never smelled it anywhere around here, so wherever they are they aren't that near. They did look in great condition though, as much as I could tell in the street lighting.



Amalthea said:


> I've got another scan on Tuesday, Eileen, and I'm really hoping the growth of the little monster has slowed down at least a bit. As much as I am ready to not be pregnant anymore, it's better if s/he stays in there a bit longer.


Yes, I'd agree with that!


----------



## *H*

jaykickboxer said:


> Bit random but I mentioned ages ago seeing a mouse in my house as I stated before and despite warnings I was a bit to blaise about it , i didn't worry to much assuming it was one anyways a few months down the line I seem to be infested I was using humane traps but don't feel I have a choice anymore i was also doing alot of things wring leaving my door open for fogs ckbstat food out anyways now I'm finding droppings every where and have a littlen my neighbours also seem to have mice I have a pest dude coming tomorrow and once a week for the next 3 weeks but as I live in London all the houses are close one of my neighbours house is really run down I honestly can't really see the problem going away I* seriously debating getting a cat* in a ideal world I'd go a rescue one I no was a good hunter, although my dogs probably wouldn't except it so don't think it's a option , anyways I like the look of Egyptian maus ,Maine ***** and bengals looks wise are Any of these renowned for there hunting skills ? If not any recommendations as to breeds I should maybe look into I don't want something that moults alot my bordeux doesn't stop moulting I don't need more hair to pick up constantly


We've got a house guest in the shape of a mouse - Ninja Mouse I call him as it's been here months and has resisted every trap (I've used everything in them, from Chocolate, to peanut butter to dog food) and the little bugger gets in everywhere! Wherever there is anything to eat, he finds, except in the traps :devil: (lucky it's only one) It even gets in the cats food box... with the cat watching... and guess what the cat does?.. Nothing. Gives ME a dirty look for making noise and waking him up when trying to catch the little bugger, he is well and truly useless in the art of rodent catching. (Why waste precious sleep time when the one who picks his poop up for him could do it) :lol2:
In short, rodent catching is down to the individual cat, which you won't know if they can be arsed to do or not till it sees a rodent 

If you've got a infestation, you may need to go down another route for a quick result, as it's only going to get worse. It's hard to use poisons when you have dogs, so be careful with them.


----------



## DavieB

Some of the best shame pics I've seen

http://www.ehow.co.uk/slideshow_12246741_disturbingly-funny-craze-pet-shaming.html#pg=1


----------



## Esarosa

How did the growth scan go Jen?

Jay I agree with *H* Hunter instinct is a very individual thing. I had three sister cats growing up, the runt was an incredible hunter, her sister Sophie it depended what mood she was in.. but Meg.. think of puss in boots 'meh.. I'll get you later'. That cat was so lazy, she used to lie on the patio sunbathing with a blackbird tormenting her, but would she hell move.. lazy beast. My two now are house cats, Libby is very much like Sophie.. depends on her mood, but Phoenix will have a pop at anything that moves.. including toes!

Ex ferals might have better ' killer' instincts, but chances are they'd be practically wild and just use your house as a bolt hole. Shell has a fair amount of experience with ferals and could offer better advise.


----------



## Amalthea

The baby is still too big. It's looking very likely we will be induced around 37 weeks. Already measuring over 6lbs!!! :gasp:


----------



## Kare

These people here that are pregnant, is there any discussion with professionals telling you about saving stem cells?

Seem to be 3-4 companies pushing it quite heavily on the adverts aimed at pregnant woman on baby related sites etc.


----------



## Amalthea

Not had any comments about stem cells... Nothing. 

Got a pressie from one of my FB friends :flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer

*H* said:


> We've got a house guest in the shape of a mouse - Ninja Mouse I call him as it's been here months and has resisted every trap (I've used everything in them, from Chocolate, to peanut butter to dog food) and the little bugger gets in everywhere! Wherever there is anything to eat, he finds, except in the traps :devil: (lucky it's only one) It even gets in the cats food box... with the cat watching... and guess what the cat does?.. Nothing. Gives ME a dirty look for making noise and waking him up when trying to catch the little bugger, he is well and truly useless in the art of rodent catching. (Why waste precious sleep time when the one who picks his poop up for him could do it) :lol2:
> In short, rodent catching is down to the individual cat, which you won't know if they can be arsed to do or not till it sees a rodent
> 
> If you've got a infestation, you may need to go down another route for a quick result, as it's only going to get worse. It's hard to use poisons when you have dogs, so be careful with them.



I've got ten traps set and have bked 3 visits from pest people I'm dealing with it but a neighbour has been catching them constantly every week for a year I'm thinking long term I've removed all food sources and I'm blocking where I think there getting in but think a cat would help


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> The baby is still too big. It's looking very likely we will be induced around 37 weeks. Already measuring over 6lbs!!! :gasp:


Wowser! That vest is gorgeous.


----------



## Esarosa

Kare said:


> These people here that are pregnant, is there any discussion with professionals telling you about saving stem cells?
> 
> Seem to be 3-4 companies pushing it quite heavily on the adverts aimed at pregnant woman on baby related sites etc.


 When I was pregnant there was no information given out, it wasn't until after I'd had her I got told about core blood donation. Which is a shame, as if they could have collected it, abs still delayed clamping until the cord had stopped pulsing, I'd have done it.


----------



## Amalthea

I'll try to remember to ask about it when we have our next appointment. Katie, do the doctors go over a birth plan with you, cuz nobody has brought that up, either?

And... I know right!! Was such a thoughtful gift!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> The baby is still too big. It's looking very likely we will be induced around 37 weeks. Already measuring over 6lbs!!! :gasp:


That kinda figures, if it doubles its size in the last month, you'll be giving birth to the equivalent of a baby hippo! :lol2:

Loving the t-shirt. Just a thought you know, both of you, but I have some iron-on transfer paper here if you ever want to put your own photograph on one of the baby's t-shirts etc.



jaykickboxer said:


> I've got ten traps set and have bked 3 visits from pest people I'm dealing with it but a neighbour has been catching them constantly every week for a year I'm thinking long term I've removed all food sources and I'm blocking where I think there getting in but think a cat would help


Jay has there been any demolishing going on in your area recently, or new building works? That often sets mice on the move and according to the council guy who came to our old house back in the 70's, when mice go on the move they increase their breeding to establish a new colony.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I'll try to remember to ask about it when we have our next appointment. Katie, do the doctors go over a birth plan with you, cuz nobody has brought that up, either?
> 
> And... I know right!! Was such a thoughtful gift!


 Nobody mentioned it but in my file it briefly states what you're meant to cover at each appointment sui I took my birth plan and made the midwife go over it lol. Though in labour they totally ignored it until an hour and a half before I gave birth (out of thirty two hours with regular contractions ), and then it was only because shift/ staff change. As I was a first timer I was too scared to force matters, don't make the same mistake I did! Hopefully Gary will be more vocal than Will was lol.


----------



## jaykickboxer

feorag said:


> That kinda figures, if it doubles its size in the last month, you'll be giving birth to the equivalent of a baby hippo! :lol2:
> 
> Loving the t-shirt. Just a thought you know, both of you, but I have some iron-on transfer paper here if you ever want to put your own photograph on one of the baby's t-shirts etc.
> 
> Jay has there been any demolishing going on in your area recently, or new building works? That often sets mice on the move and according to the council guy who came to our old house back in the 70's, when mice go on the move they increase their breeding to establish a new colony.


Nah nothing I no of its mental everybody on my road is having problems my house is really clean its annoying like I said originally I didn't wanna kill em but wen u start to see them in ur bedroom it's abit much I'm thinking about a Bengal cat but I no my missus doesn't really want one I like there looks and read there good hunters


----------



## Amalthea

Thank for that, Eileen!! 

Gary vocal?!? Bwahahahaha!!! Yeah... Not so much. I don't even know where to start with making a birth plan, nor what I'd be able to request due to the diabetes and induction...


----------



## feorag

jaykickboxer said:


> Nah nothing I no of its mental everybody on my road is having problems my house is really clean its annoying like I said originally I didn't wanna kill em but wen u start to see them in ur bedroom it's abit much I'm thinking about a Bengal cat but I no my missus doesn't really want one I like there looks and read there good hunters


I asked because our street was over-run in the 70s and it turned out there was a new development across the other side of the main road, which meant knocking down very old houses (late 1800s) and rebuilding new. The council guy said they had a major problem in houses in a radius of the demolition and rebuilding.

To be honest I wouldn't get a bengal cat just for mouse catching. They need a bit more than the opportunity to hunt mice in the house and could be a mistake to be honest. Your mouse problem is probably a passing phase that once you have under control, may not come back and you've committed to a cat for what could be 15-20 years. 

You really need to *WANT *a cat imao to get one.


----------



## Esarosa

I've no experience myself with inductions Jen, just what family have had done, so not sure inn regards to birth plan. Might be worth asking on somewhere like natural mamas, baby centre etc. Julie might be able to help you out, think all hers were induced?


----------



## jaykickboxer

feorag said:


> I asked because our street was over-run in the 70s and it turned out there was a new development across the other side of the main road, which meant knocking down very old houses (late 1800s) and rebuilding new. The council guy said they had a major problem in houses in a radius of the demolition and rebuilding.
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't get a bengal cat just for mouse catching. They need a bit more than the opportunity to hunt mice in the house and could be a mistake to be honest. Your mouse problem is probably a passing phase that once you have under control, may not come back and you've committed to a cat for what could be 15-20 years.
> 
> You really need to *WANT *a cat imao to get one.


I would never rehome a cat or dog I own. I'm not defantly gonna get one but seriously considering it , if I had a shop that got robbed I'd defantly buy a guard dog if I didn't already have one I see the cat thing the same my littlen loves cats anyways gonna think some more but the mouse problem doesn't go away I think il go for it it seems to be getting better tho especially once I have the holes bloked I suspect there coming through


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> I've no experience myself with inductions Jen, just what family have had done, so not sure inn regards to birth plan. Might be worth asking on somewhere like natural mamas, baby centre etc. Julie might be able to help you out, think all hers were induced?


Yeah, good thinking!! Will ask Julie first


----------



## feorag

jaykickboxer said:


> I would never rehome a cat or dog I own. I'm not defantly gonna get one but seriously considering it , if I had a shop that got robbed I'd defantly buy a guard dog if I didn't already have one I see the cat thing the same my littlen loves cats anyways gonna think some more but the mouse problem doesn't go away I think il go for it it seems to be getting better tho especially once I have the holes bloked I suspect there coming through


If your whole street is having problems, but never before, there must be something going on around you that has set these mice on the move.

I've no problem with you getting a cat as it's obvious you commit to your pets and a cat would be a pet first and foremost - I hope :grin1:

However, I wouldn't choose a Bengal as a first cat, because they can be a bit complicated, very demanding, very vocal and you shouldn't forget that there are wild genes in there, that can come out in what appears to be the most friendly and relaxed kitten. I know there are Bengal owners out there who will disagree with me, but not every kitten follows the rule book on characteristics and I do know of Bengals who've changed and been quite aggressive.

However, all cats have the capability of being good hunters, it's whether they choose to be really.

My friend has a Podenco (spanish hound) and he's the best mouse catcher you'd ever meet. During a walk in the woods he goes off hunting and never returns without a mouse, shrew or rabbit. He might be a better bet for you in terms of mouse control! :lol2:


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> My friend has a Podenco (spanish hound) and he's the best mouse catcher you'd ever meet. During a walk in the woods he goes off hunting and never returns without a mouse, shrew or rabbit. He might be a better bet for you in terms of mouse control! :lol2:


I was actually going to suggest ferrets, mine would eat the dogs if they could fell them, mice would stand little chance.


----------



## feorag

:2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone yeah i am still alive just but not online much at the moment due to a few problems etc including finding out that Glyns dad died back in October. Have been having great fun wiht Nero as well a someone reported me to the RSPCA saying that i had a cat that i had strung up by the neck causing an open wound which I had left untreated. The Officer that called was the same one who came round last year due to him having this skin problem and was surprised when he saw us and after inspecting nero just asked that we return to the vet yet again to see if there was anything they could do. So after them yet again putting him on steroids to no avail theynow want to repeat all the tests they did last time as they have lost his records. Dont you jsut love the RSPCA lol. Other than that I am down a few more pets due t old age having lost my gerbil at 4 1/2 and the multimate mouse at 2 years and after being let down by one new home for the rescue beadies they should fingers crossed be going to a friend next week, however i have added to my snake collection so now have 7 corns as the new ones are a snow, an okeetee and a ghost anery stripe who has been named Grimm lol


----------



## feorag

Quiet in here still - so some funny piccies to make you laugh.


----------



## Amalthea

Been really busy lately!! Today was my first antenatal class. Was really good and got a lot of questions answered! We are really close to finishing the baby's room


----------



## feorag

Looking good, Jen. That built up area in the top photo is that the top of your stairs. If so, we have one of those too and it really restricts the room! :devil:


----------



## cloggers

Looks lovely Jen, not long now!!


----------



## Amalthea

That's exactly what it is, Eileen... It's really a pain!! But we're gonna use it as a changing table, I think... And Rosie (duprasi) will prolly still be living on it, as well.


----------



## feorag

Yes, Monty used to live on top of that when i still had Clive in the downstairs viv. At the minute it has the giant dolls mansion that I bought for Chloe on it.


----------



## Amalthea

It was handy when the room was a critter room :lol:


----------



## feorag

Yes, it was handy when mine was an office until my children started breeding! :roll: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!!


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Amalthea said:


> Been really busy lately!! Today was my first antenatal class. Was really good and got a lot of questions answered! We are really close to finishing the baby's room
> 
> image
> 
> image


Same furniture for our little girl


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone - we're off to Central Bark for Skye's socialisation hour. Fingers crossed he doesn't go for the poor GSD pup who got it in the neck, literally, last time. :roll:

My friend is bringing along the GSD that she rescued in Spain. She phoned me in tears last week to say that she's decided to try and rehome her, because she's struggling to cope with her. Firstly she's too strong for her and secondly she barks at everyone, which is why I suggested she bring her to Central Bark and on the GSD walks, because of the quantity of people that would surround her. 

I've told her a head collar would stop her pulling and barking at strangers is understandable a) because she's suffered so much cruelty at the hands of people and b) because she's a GSD and it's in their nature to be suspicious of strange people and strange animals. Personally (and this is no reflection on her - we've been friends for 50 years) I think she's out of her depth with this breed. Previously she's owned an Afghan Hound, a Great Dane x Ridgeback and a Great Dane and now a Podenco, all of which are a far cry in terms of characteristics to a GSD.


----------



## Amalthea

Have fun, Eileen!! Your friend does sound like she bit off more than she can chew... Must be tough. 

Today is my baby shower


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Have fun, Eileen!! Your friend does sound like she bit off more than she can chew... Must be tough.
> 
> Today is my baby shower


I think that's the problem Jen to be totally honest. The dog literally crawled out in the middle of the road and collapsed in front of her when she was walking home from the beach with Pablo in Spain last winter. She had to carry her to the vets because she couldn't walk and he said, apart from the starvation, it was obvious that she'd been locked in somewhere and not exercised so had no musculature on her hind legs and so was dragging them. :sad:

While in Spain Jane helps a German lady who rescues dogs - she goes and helps at the kennels and works on the market stall where they raise money. She decided to rehability Lily herself and try to find a home, but she hadn't found one for her by the time she was due to come back to England, so she decided to bring her back here with her and try to rehome her here. Of course by the time she got home, she was very attached to the dog and the dog just adores and trusts her, so she didn't look for a home and decided to try and keep her. However, she's now struggling. Her husband had a severe stroke nearly 2 years ago and is still very frail, so he can't help her with the dogs and I think she's just struggling to cope with everything. :sad:


----------



## feorag

Had a fairly good morning at Playgroup :roll2:

There were loads of dogs there, the usual crowd who were there last week, including a lot of others, an Akita (also wearing a muzzle) a Leonberger, a few more GSDs, a couple of lurchers, just loads of them, so Skye went barmy when we went in and barked like crazy while on the lead. As soon as I let him off the leader he was off and no aggression, so the aggression definitely seems to be from being on the lead. Although when the lurcher started to try andplay with him and began running round in circles Skye started chasing and the faster they got the more excited Skye got and then he started trying to nip, so I think that's going to be a problem, he has a high prey drive and when he's 'chasing' it seems it kicks in and he starts nipping.

But we enjoyed the day.

Something to laugh at.


----------



## Esarosa

Glad playgroup went well again, did your friend end up going with her Spanish rescue? That picture is brilliant.

How'd the shower go Jen?


----------



## Amalthea

It was so good!!! Just about to go to bed *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> It was so good!!! Just about to go to bed *lol*


 Dirty stop up!Glad it went well. We'll need pictures of your haul, anything you're still needing?


----------



## Esarosa

P.s. did anybody watch natural world : kangaroo Dundee last night? I'm just watching it on iplayer. Footage of a newborn Joey the size of a jelly bean crawling up mum to get to the pouch.. amazing. Jen with your roo obsession I thought you may enjoy it


----------



## Amalthea

Soooooo sleepy *lol* 

We got everything you could possibly need for feeding!!! I think the only thing we actually still need is bedding for the cot.  

Sounds like a good documentary! I do love things about marsupials!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Soooooo sleepy *lol*
> 
> We got everything you could possibly need for feeding!!! I think the only thing we actually still need is bedding for the cot.
> 
> Sounds like a good documentary! I do love things about marsupials!!!


 I've got some Moses basket sheets here if you wanted them, never used them as she ended up in with us so we could all get some sleep. The cot bedding I need to keep hold of as when we move we're side carring the cot to the bed so we all get a bit more room :lol2: oh got some size three huggies here too, she's too chunky for huggies we found.


----------



## feorag

Morning everyone! Katie, Jane did come along with Lily, but there were so many dogs there and all barking she was very nervous, so Linda (the girl who runs it) just suggested that Jane sit on the settee in the open area out of the enclosed 'ring' and get her used to the noise. So I went and sat with Jane for a while and Lily was very threatening towards me, although Jane was certain that she wouldn't actually follow through. She's just terrified.

Because there were so many dogs there on Saturday Linda has divided us into 2 separate groups and we have moved to the 12:00 slot - I get another hour in bed :jump: :lol2:

Most of the GSDs are in that second group, so next fortnight there won't be so many dogs for Lily to cope with. Linda did suggest that Jane could call in any time during the week when they are there with the creche and just sit in the area for a while to get her used to the environment and I told Jane I thought that was a great idea and that any time she was coming down this way, if she gave me a ring I'd go and meet her and just sit and have a chat while Lily de-sensitises to the noise.

I think part of the problem is that she's just not strict with her and allows her to get away with the bad behaviour. I honestly think she will never get the picture out of her mind of this emaciated dog crawling into the road and begging her for help and that will always cloud her firmness when dealing with Lily.

Glad you had a good shower last night Jen. Must have been good if you were up that late! :lol2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy




----------



## feorag

Shell I've had an e-mail from my friend Tracey with the Sphynx (among other things) to say that Gari-baldy her older sphynx finally gave up his fight with hcm in early January. She also lost her Havana last year with an anaemia problem, so she's now down to 2 cats, Damien the devil baldy and another Sphynx i can't remember the name of.

So ........... she's been surfing (not a good idea when you have a 4-legged space in your house) and is going to see a black spotted Peterbald. Apparently he has a flock coat at the minute, but it may yet fall out. I guess he'll look like an oriental spotted tabby with no fur???

Something to smile at.

Dansons la capucine - YouTube


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, glad Skye is enjoying his socialisation classes. Your friend sounds like she certainly has her hands full. Mind you, Podengos can be a handful too!

Jen, glad the baby shower went well. 

We were at a show yesterday, showing Roxy. She was placed 2nd in her class. Our friend who shows Salukis & has recently got a young Whippet asked me to handle one of her Salukis for her, & also if I'd take her Whippet in for Best Puppy In Show, as she was taking her young Saluki in too. It was nice handling different breeds for a change.


----------



## feorag

I loved showing my Afghans - it was a challenge, but I loved it. I bet you had to get the revs up to get a Saluki around the ring! :lol2:

I agree with you about Lily - I just think she's too 'different' to what Jane is used to. Pablo is a lovely dog and very quiet, placid and friendly until walk time - like most hounds. She takes him to a huge Woods just off the main Wooler road and lets him go. He's off hunting and she may not see him for ages, but he comes back - often with a rabbit. Lily, on the other hand stays close to her, because that's what Shepherds do. In a way (and again I'm not being nasty cos I've told her this) I think Lily is too much of a challenge because she requires too much work.

I'm off now to meet Anyday Anne for morning coffee at a local village where we are meeting Linden.


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> I've got some Moses basket sheets here if you wanted them, never used them as she ended up in with us so we could all get some sleep. The cot bedding I need to keep hold of as when we move we're side carring the cot to the bed so we all get a bit more room :lol2: oh got some size three huggies here too, she's too chunky for huggies we found.


You are such a star, Katie :flrt: Anything you don't need, I'm sure we'll be able to make use of. I am so grateful!!! :no1:

Here ya go, Eileen.... This week's belly picture *hides*


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> You are such a star, Katie :flrt: Anything you don't need, I'm sure we'll be able to make use of. I am so grateful!!! :no1:
> 
> Here ya go, Eileen.... This week's belly picture *hides*
> 
> image


 
:gasp::gasp::gasp: thats one big baby bump :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Long time no speak:blush:
I hope you are all ok!!

It seems Kalos is a Podenco cross hence the long neck, exceptional eyesight and pricked ears when we go for walks. Hes not an easy dog but we love him although Im still trying to stop him wanting to eat strangers as hes very fear aggressive 

Eileen, your poor friend  I need to google this Peterbald colour as its not one Ive seen!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp: thats one big baby bump :2thumb:


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: I Agree!! I cannot imagine that you will be able to go to term, or at least the date they've given you.



Shell195 said:


> It seems Kalos is a Podenco cross hence the long neck, exceptional eyesight and pricked ears when we go for walks. Hes not an easy dog but we love him although Im still trying to stop him wanting to eat strangers as hes very fear aggressive
> 
> Eileen, your poor friend  I need to google this Peterbald colour as its not one Ive seen!


Interesting about Kalos!

Tracey will send me a photo once she's gone to see him. I'm intrigued though!!


----------



## Amalthea

I am so uncomfortable today!! The closest to comfy I can get is just sitting on my birthing ball. And even that isn't brilliant.


----------



## feorag

I'm not surprised. I didn't have such a huge bump the day I gave birth to either of mine!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I loved showing my Afghans - it was a challenge, but I loved it. I bet you had to get the revs up to get a Saluki around the ring! :lol2:
> 
> I agree with you about Lily - I just think she's too 'different' to what Jane is used to. Pablo is a lovely dog and very quiet, placid and friendly until walk time - like most hounds. She takes him to a huge Woods just off the main Wooler road and lets him go. He's off hunting and she may not see him for ages, but he comes back - often with a rabbit. Lily, on the other hand stays close to her, because that's what Shepherds do. In a way (and again I'm not being nasty cos I've told her this) I think Lily is too much of a challenge because she requires too much work.
> 
> I'm off now to meet Anyday Anne for morning coffee at a local village where we are meeting Linden.


Oh yes, I had to run the Saluki round the ring, which is something we don't do with the Chihuahuas & Boston Terriers, so it was quite a change :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> You are such a star, Katie :flrt: Anything you don't need, I'm sure we'll be able to make use of. I am so grateful!!! :no1:
> 
> Here ya go, Eileen.... This week's belly picture *hides*
> 
> image


Wow, that's hoooooomungous!!! :gasp: :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Pretty sure this kid is trying to dig his/her way out of my cervix now... Gary's getting nervous that we're not gonna last to induction day and Mom was asking about the type of "uncomfortable" I'm feeling... Obviously trying to figure out if I'm in labor without letting on that's what she's doing.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Pretty sure this kid is trying to dig his/her way out of my cervix now... Gary's getting nervous that we're not gonna last to induction day and Mom was asking about the type of "uncomfortable" I'm feeling... Obviously trying to figure out if I'm in labor without letting on that's what she's doing.


 
When is induction day?


----------



## Esarosa

Jen does it sort of feel like a cork screwing feeling, our or more a punching feeling? I had the corkscrewing as little miss started dropping and getting engaged, think at about thirty five/six weeks she started dropping. Took her about two to get properly in position, then she decided to turn at thirty nine weeks ( into the wrong position.. fyi spinning babies website is brilliant if they're not the way they're supposed to be). Wish I'd have thought about Moses baskets before you bought one s we've got two in the in laws attic, both mamas&papas one neutral one pink, totally forgot tbh.


----------



## Amalthea

We will probably get our induction date in a week after the next growth scan. But we are thinking it'll be at about 37 weeks... We are at 34 weeks now. 

I'd say probably a more screwing sensation.... And there is a lot of stretching and turning now, instead of kicking.


----------



## feorag

Sounds like baby is starting to plan his/her exit and getting into position. There's not a lot of room in there now for movement and kicking as he/she will be quite restricted, so it's more of a 'shuffling' around into a comfortable position and a position in readiness for the great big journey.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. A lot of soreness low in my hips and belly...


----------



## feorag

Sounds like it and if baby doubles his/her weight in the last month as per normal, then you'll never get him/her out if he/she does go to full term. If you're being induced then I reckon they'll be inducing you earlier.


----------



## Amalthea

We will just have to wait til the next scan and see how much s/he has grown... Definitely ready to meet the little monster, though!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

feorag said:


> If your whole street is having problems, but never before, there must be something going on around you that has set these mice on the move.
> 
> I've no problem with you getting a cat as it's obvious you commit to your pets and a cat would be a pet first and foremost - I hope :grin1:
> 
> However, I wouldn't choose a Bengal as a first cat, because they can be a bit complicated, very demanding, very vocal and you shouldn't forget that there are wild genes in there, that can come out in what appears to be the most friendly and relaxed kitten. I know there are Bengal owners out there who will disagree with me, but not every kitten follows the rule book on characteristics and I do know of Bengals who've changed and been quite aggressive.
> 
> However, all cats have the capability of being good hunters, it's whether they choose to be really.
> 
> My friend has a Podenco (spanish hound) and he's the best mouse catcher you'd ever meet. During a walk in the woods he goes off hunting and never returns without a mouse, shrew or rabbit. He might be a better bet for you in terms of mouse control! :lol2:


I havent beeh on here in a while sorry my Mouse problem seems to be a lot better so I doubt up be buying a Bengal anytime soon I've always liked bengals egytian maus and spynx cats I wouldn't imagine a Bengal would be a easy first cat although I had a few growing up but I'd want something I really like I don't do sensible or easy just try my best , I don't mind it being vocal either I doubt I'd hear anything over my bully's snoring he snores wen he's awake it's mental how loud it is


----------



## Amalthea

Thought you guys might like these....


----------



## x Sarah x

Hi guys,

Ok i don't own cats, i never have, probably never will (as much as i love 'em) and know nothing about them (though i've learned a hell of a lot just reading this thread!  i feel like i could posts in cat threads like i know everything, ha!)

anyway i just wanted to say thank you 'Random cat chat thread' for i suffer with anxiety, and after having a particularly bad spell this evening i started to look for something to distract myself and since i've read all the dog chat thread which would be my usual port of call i came in here, i clicked on page one and read through to page 30, i love the stories and pictures and seeing problems get resolved in a polite and friendly manner (if only the rest of the forum could do as such!) it made me smile, and sad in places too, and interested me to the point my anxiety has reduced dramatically, though its still there slightly as it probably will be until morning, but had it not been reduced could have escalated. 
Should it flare up again i will be coming back to start off where i left : victory: With 6554 pages, it will be sure to keep me going for a while!


----------



## ami_j

x Sarah x said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ok i don't own cats, i never have, probably never will (as much as i love 'em) and know nothing about them (though i've learned a hell of a lot just reading this thread!  i feel like i could posts in cat threads like i know everything, ha!)
> 
> anyway i just wanted to say thank you 'Random cat chat thread' for i suffer with anxiety, and after having a particularly bad spell this evening i started to look for something to distract myself and since i've read all the dog chat thread which would be my usual port of call i came in here, i clicked on page one and read through to page 30, i love the stories and pictures and seeing problems get resolved in a polite and friendly manner (if only the rest of the forum could do as such!) it made me smile, and sad in places too, and interested me to the point my anxiety has reduced dramatically, though its still there slightly as it probably will be until morning, but had it not been reduced could have escalated.
> Should it flare up again i will be coming back to start off where i left : victory: With 6554 pages, it will be sure to keep me going for a while!


*hug*
I don't have a cat either but they put up with me anyway :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sarah, glad this thread of oddments helped.

Jen, lovely photos! x


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Sarah, glad this thread of oddments helped.
> 
> Jen, lovely photos! x


 
Ive been called a lot of things before but never an oddment:roll2:

Glad we could help Sarah and please feel free to join in we chat about everything in here:2thumb:
Love those photos Jen:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Rarely do our conversations revolve around cats, actually :lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell, a nice oddment, don't worry! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

jaykickboxer said:


> I havent beeh on here in a while sorry my Mouse problem seems to be a lot better so I doubt up be buying a Bengal anytime soon I've always liked bengals egytian maus and spynx cats I wouldn't imagine a Bengal would be a easy first cat although I had a few growing up but I'd want something I really like I don't do sensible or easy just try my best , I don't mind it being vocal either I doubt I'd hear anything over my bully's snoring he snores wen he's awake it's mental how loud it is


Glad you got the mouse problem sorted. Hopefully once they've gone they'll stay gone! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> Thought you guys might like these....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I loved all those Jen, but confess to having a panic moment at the hairy right arm in the second photo until I realised it was Gary's!! :roll2: Loving your hair! :2thumb:



x Sarah x said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ok i don't own cats, i never have, probably never will (as much as i love 'em) and know nothing about them (though i've learned a hell of a lot just reading this thread!  i feel like i could posts in cat threads like i know everything, ha!)
> 
> anyway i just wanted to say thank you 'Random cat chat thread' for i suffer with anxiety, and after having a particularly bad spell this evening i started to look for something to distract myself and since i've read all the dog chat thread which would be my usual port of call i came in here, i clicked on page one and read through to page 30, i love the stories and pictures and seeing problems get resolved in a polite and friendly manner (if only the rest of the forum could do as such!) it made me smile, and sad in places too, and interested me to the point my anxiety has reduced dramatically, though its still there slightly as it probably will be until morning, but had it not been reduced could have escalated.
> Should it flare up again i will be coming back to start off where i left : victory: With 6554 pages, it will be sure to keep me going for a while!


Sarah, anyone is welcome in here and as Jaime points out you certainly aren't the only one who visits that doesn't own a cat. We're just a group of animal lovers who get on. Some people come and stay, some come and go and some pop in now and again, but in here we all get - we may not agree on everything, but we remain good friends.

If you try to read through all those pages, you'll likely lose the will to live :lol2: But feel free to come in and join the conversation. 

You'll notice as you go through the thread that we barely mention cats - unless someone's got a specific question. We talk about anything and everything, dogs, rats, holidays, babies, sex, violence :roll2: it's all in here somewhere - actually there isn't a taboo subject in here, as you'll soon realise!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Glad you got the mouse problem sorted. Hopefully once they've gone they'll stay gone! :2thumb:
> 
> I loved all those Jen, but confess to having a panic moment at the hairy right arm in the second photo until I realised it was Gary's!! :roll2: Loving your hair! :2thumb:
> 
> Sarah, anyone is welcome in here and as Jaime points out you certainly aren't the only one who visits that doesn't own a cat. We're just a group of animal lovers who get on. Some people come and stay, some come and go and some pop in now and again, but in here we all get - we may not agree on everything, but we remain good friends.
> 
> If you try to read through all those pages, you'll likely lose the will to live :lol2: But feel free to come in and join the conversation.
> 
> You'll notice as you go through the thread that we barely mention cats - unless someone's got a specific question. We talk about anything and everything, dogs, rats, holidays, babies, sex, violence :roll2: it's all in here somewhere - actually there isn't a taboo subject in here, as you'll soon realise!


SEX??? I missed those conversations! :/


----------



## feorag

No you didn't - one of them was the first time we did it, or something like that - or how old we were when we lost our virginity - we've definitely had sex - all of us! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> No you didn't - one of them was the first time we did it, or something like that - or how old we were when we lost our virginity - we've definitely had sex - all of us! :roll2: PMSL!!!


Ahh yes, I remember now! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

I have snails in the post to me :flrt:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Stewie The World's Longest Cat Dies Of Cancer


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> Thought you guys might like these....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awww Jen, I love your pics, all of them, they are so lovely, I have a tear in my eye. Il have to get a couple of me and hubby, im not quite as brave as you to have my baby belly out though. 

This is my 28 week pic. I have a day at the hospital tomo, scans to check growth and see if the placenta has moved from over my cervix, consultant and anesthetist appointments too.


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> Sarah, anyone is welcome in here and as Jaime points out you certainly aren't the only one who visits that doesn't own a cat. We're just a group of animal lovers who get on. Some people come and stay, some come and go and some pop in now and again, but in here we all get - we may not agree on everything, but we remain good friends.
> 
> If you try to read through all those pages, you'll likely lose the will to live :lol2: But feel free to come in and join the conversation.
> 
> You'll notice as you go through the thread that we barely mention cats - unless someone's got a specific question. We talk about anything and everything, dogs, rats, holidays, babies, sex, violence :roll2: it's all in here somewhere - actually there isn't a taboo subject in here, as you'll soon realise!


Based on 6554 pages and around 30 pages per day she should get your greetings and warnings against reading it all sometime around mid to late September :whistling2:

I do not have a cat either, and the cat I want Feorag would not count as a real cat anyways...a blue marked ragdoll is demoted to braindead throw mat I believe :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

punky_jen said:


> Awww Jen, I love your pics, all of them, they are so lovely, I have a tear in my eye. Il have to get a couple of me and hubby, im not quite as brave as you to have my baby belly out though.
> 
> This is my 28 week pic. I have a day at the hospital tomo, scans to check growth and see if the placenta has moved from over my cervix, consultant and anesthetist appointments too.
> 
> image


 Holy :censor: Jen... you must be measuring ahead, surely?! Or ones been hiding on the scans.. God I hope it's all water for you. How big were your other kids born?


----------



## ami_j

Snailies :3


----------



## Amalthea

Jen, you really are big for 28 weeks!!! I'm not surprised they wanna do a growth scan for ya!! 

As for pics, just get it all out!  bumps are amazing if ya think about all they are doing :flrt:


----------



## punky_jen

Esarosa said:


> Holy :censor: Jen... you must be measuring ahead, surely?! Or ones been hiding on the scans.. God I hope it's all water for you. How big were your other kids born?


I seem to of had a big growth spurt from 24 weeks to now. 

I was huge with Leo too, he was 8lb 3oz and 2 weeks late. Freya was 7lb 7oz and 1 week early. 

They say my bmi is high so the midwives cant feel baby well, and measuring will be off, but I never had a huge tummy to begin with. And with the previa, it's scans every 2 weeks from Thursday. 

I hope she is measuring big to be honest (so long as it's a healthy big) as she might well be a premmie, and I want her to be as ready as possible. 



Amalthea said:


> Jen, you really are big for 28 weeks!!! I'm not surprised they wanna do a growth scan for ya!!
> 
> As for pics, just get it all out!  bumps are amazing if ya think about all they are doing :flrt:


Im getting stretch marks on my old stretch marks haha. Can't wait to see her on the scan, and find out how big she is. Iv gone up two cups sizes in bras, and my nipples are the size of mars haha


----------



## Amalthea

My boobs went from a 34DD before any pregnancies to about a 38H now. Not good. And huge nipples!! Gary announced they looked like a "black woman's nipples" :roll: and as you can see, there are loadsa stretch marks!


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> I do not have a cat either, and the cat I want Feorag would not count as a real cat anyways...a blue marked ragdoll is demoted to braindead throw mat I believe :lol2:


:hmm: Yes! :lol2:

Jen (punky) you do look well advanced for 7 months! :gasp 


ami_j said:


> Snailies :3
> image
> image


I've been sat here a while trying to think of something nice to say, but nope - can't think of anything! :lol2:


----------



## MRS MURPH

This is by far one of the nicest threads on here :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :hmm: Yes! :lol2:
> 
> Jen (punky) you do look well advanced for 7 months! :gasp
> I've been sat here a while trying to think of something nice to say, but nope - can't think of anything! :lol2:


Just look at the cute lil faces :flrt:


----------



## feorag

MRS MURPH said:


> This is by far one of the nicest threads on here :2thumb:


Why thank you very much! I agree there are a lovely set of people who frequent this thread, so why don't you pop in more? :2thumb:



ami_j said:


> Just look at the cute lil faces :flrt:


:hmm: Nope! 7 hours later and I still haven't thought of anything nice to say! :roll2:


----------



## Amalthea

Snuggly Lou :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless him! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

He's been very snuggly/clingy lately.


----------



## Shell195

Pregnant ladies dont get stretch marks they get tiger stripes :2thumb:
You both have big baby bumps, cant wait to see the cause once they are born:flrt: Jai I think your snails are cute:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Pregnant ladies dont get stretch marks they get tiger stripes :2thumb:
> You both have big baby bumps, cant wait to see the cause once they are born:flrt: Jai I think your snails are cute:flrt:


Awwww Thanks Shell :3 I think snails have quizzical faces. I want to get some pics of them with my proper camera, and will have to get some pics of my lil albino snails I got for my birthday


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> He's been very snuggly/clingy lately.


He senses what's going on and just wants to be close to you - bless him! :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Pregnant ladies dont get stretch marks they get tiger stripes :2thumb:


Love it! :2thumb:


Shell195 said:


> Jai I think your snails are cute:flrt:


Sorry, just cannot find it in me to agree and I've tried sooooo hard!!!


----------



## Amalthea

I agree... The snails have cute faces 

I feel like crap today... Getting a cold, and not sleeping worth crap  Meh.


----------



## SakuraPastel

I think reading the tags at the bottom of the page is halarious!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I feel like crap today... Getting a cold, and not sleeping worth crap  Meh.


You do realise that's only cos you cannot take things to make you feel better cos you are preggie!



SakuraPastel said:


> I think reading the tags at the bottom of the page is halarious!


:lol2: there hasn't been any new ones added for quite a while and some of the contributors and people mentioned have 'fallen by the wayside'.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... Pretty much. I'd have started to take night time cold medicine as soon as I started feeling snuffly. I do like my sleep. First cold of the season, though, so I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## feorag

Guess not. And you'll get your reward in a few weeks time!


----------



## Amalthea

Yup. Not long now!!!


----------



## DavieB

G'day all... 

I popped I to a reptile shop today.. Decided against it though. Think ill stay pet free a long while lol


----------



## x Sarah x

I think snails are cute, but i wouldn't have them again!

They were my first 'exotic' pet and i ended up with hundreds of them, about a dozen diff species, albinos, luci's and normals you name it, i was first person in UK to successfully breed, hatch and raise Limi's too. But i do not miss it one bit, nope! For such small-ish simple creatures they do half take alot faffing about and cleaning. Don't miss the flies and don't miss the unmistakable stench of a deceased snail, even minutes after its died let alone if you don't find it for a few days! :whip:

Nah thanks, i will stick with dry animals, haha!


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> G'day all...
> 
> I popped I to a reptile shop today.. Decided against it though. Think ill stay pet free a long while lol


So you haven't moved yet? Or was this a pet shop in Aussy and you haven't changed your location yet??

Either way hope everything is going well. :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

It is official I am a danger to myself and all those who come in contact with me lol oh and i am a complete idiot to boot lol. Never come to me when i have had to be off my meds for two weeks due to not being able to keep any food down at all with no reason medically behind it, as I am likely to rip oyu a new one and not care epsecially if you tell me i am to get out of bed where i have been confined by the doctor (either that or be admitted to hospital) and take the cat to a specific vet who will not allow anyone other than the named owner ie me attend the surgery with it lol as being severely ill is not an excuse even if the treatment the said vet has put the animal on has made its condition ten times worse hmm I really love the RSPCA andtelling them to get an effing warrant to touch my cat. I will say i have not refused to take the cat to the vet just to been able to due to being so ill. 

Bipolar disorder is very dangerous as it turns me from nice quiet calm sammy to a ravng lunatic in less than a secnd lol 

Rant over now lol sorry everyone but felt safe doing it here than out loud lol.


----------



## x Sarah x

sammy1969 said:


> It is official I am a danger to myself and all those who come in contact with me lol oh and i am a complete idiot to boot lol. Never come to me when i have had to be off my meds for two weeks due to not being able to keep any food down at all with no reason medically behind it, as I am likely to rip oyu a new one and not care epsecially if you tell me i am to get out of bed where i have been confined by the doctor (either that or be admitted to hospital) and take the cat to a specific vet who will not allow anyone other than the named owner ie me attend the surgery with it lol as being severely ill is not an excuse even if the treatment the said vet has put the animal on has made its condition ten times worse hmm I really love the RSPCA andtelling them to get an effing warrant to touch my cat. I will say i have not refused to take the cat to the vet just to been able to due to being so ill.
> 
> Bipolar disorder is very dangerous as it turns me from nice quiet calm sammy to a ravng lunatic in less than a secnd lol
> 
> Rant over now lol sorry everyone but felt safe doing it here than out loud lol.


Oh dear.xxx

My fella's mum is Bipolar Manic Depressive, she's done some terrible things in her past, and been in rehab for it, he has no contact with her because of what she's done. Its such a horrible thing to have to live with. Hope you start to feel better soon, and your kitty too.x


----------



## DavieB

feorag said:


> So you haven't moved yet? Or was this a pet shop in Aussy and you haven't changed your location yet??
> 
> Either way hope everything is going well. :2thumb:


Changed it lol


----------



## Esarosa

DavieB said:


> Changed it lol


Eeeep we need pictures!


----------



## Whosthedaddy

DavieB said:


> Changed it lol


Whereabouts in Adelaide? My old stomping ground before the wife got home sick, its a strange place really.


----------



## Kare

I loved Adelaide, the best city in Australia for me...Although I liked working in Canberra and most people barely stop there for lunch.

There was a store in a shopping centre in Adelaide, like woodland inside and they sold these little baby dolls, just a face in this plush material, a bit like a glow worm toy, that my nieces use to love me sending them home. 

I miss the whole place a lot!

Now you out there go listen to the classic Cold Chisel records (they tried for a come back about 10 years back, not the best at all) they were very skilled and I have no idea why they never made it abroad when AC/DC were poor imitations and made it big. Bow river is my favourite song ever


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Changed it lol


Thank you Davie!!

I was trying to work it out, cos i thought you'd gone and was wondering why you were announcing you resisted the urge to buy a reptile when you were about to move, cos you still said Glasgow.

Now it all makes sense! :2thumb:

Have you found a suitable house for you all to live yet and when is everyone and Yuri following you?


----------



## punky_jen

Yup im a heffer lol. Baby is weighing 3lb, which is in the average bracket. I fear morning and evening sickness are back :/


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, that happened with me with my 2nd one. Morning sickness and feeling like crap for just over 3 months, great for 3 months and back to sickness and feeling like crap again until the end! :sad: Don't envy you!


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

That room looks fabulous, Jen! :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

I love it so much!!! I just sit/stand in there


----------



## Shell195

Im loving your nursery:no1: I used to constantly get my baby stuff out to look at *sighs*


----------



## Amalthea

I got to finally go through everything this week and put stuff away. I really enjoyed folding everything and putting it all into size order :blush:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I love it so much!!! I just sit/stand in there


I don't think there's anything more satisfying than decorating your first child's bedroom and then putting away all the things you've been buying ready for the arrival.


----------



## Amalthea

I keep thinking that we could have a baby in two weeks' time!!!


----------



## feorag

Scary thought, isn't it??


----------



## Amalthea

Exciting! Feel like we've been waiting forever!!


----------



## Amalthea

And Mom has booked her flight... She gets here on the 21st, so she will be here for Braedon's birthday, as well.


----------



## feorag

that'll be a comfort for you.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... It's gonna be a tough day.


----------



## feorag

It will be - for years to come, but there may be some comfort if this little sir/madam is too big and you have to be induced early, or if not that you have something to look forward to to help with the pain.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah  may only miss his/her big brother's birthday by a couple days, too


----------



## Amalthea

35 weeks :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Now we all know you've grown, but once you've got your induction date you must post the last photo you take alongside the first one, so we can see just how much you grew!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! I will do


----------



## feorag

It'll be interesting. Did you ever see the e-mail that went around the with photographer whose wife was pregnant and he did a series of photos at an air line in a garage?


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah!! Was brilliant!!


----------



## x Sarah x

feorag said:


> It'll be interesting. Did you ever see the e-mail that went around the with photographer whose wife was pregnant and he did a series of photos at an air line in a garage?


Yes i saw that on facebook not so long ago, very clever. You never think of these tings early on though do you!


----------



## feorag

I thought it was excellent the way they did it.


----------



## SakuraPastel

Guess what I brought home today!! Meet Jellybean my silver and white maine **** kitten.


----------



## Kare

Rest in Peace Twix

The cat was originally brought by my husband and an ex girlfriend approx 20 odd years back.

After that relationship failed she moved from the country, where she was known for hosting house parties for other cats to come in through the basement kitchen window left open for her, to various houses shared with various lodgers. The loose thin carpets around the house where they lived when I met my hubbie were always entertaining, she would catch a claw in them when rolling around for a scratch and end up as a cat roll!!

When she was 9 we moved to Devon and could only afford a flat, we decided at her age she would not take to the change, so she moved in with my parents where she could access the back garden and a few other gardens backing on to theirs in a relatively safe circle/rounded oblong. (Basically my husband swapped me for the cat, he took me and they got the better end of the deal)

Over her 11 years there she provided a reason for my Dad to still have to get up every morning after my Mum died and when my Nephew moved in to watch over Grandad she would frequently stay out until she had seen him home from work.


----------



## Esarosa

What a beautiful cat.

Kare sorry to hear about Twix.


----------



## feorag

Yes, so sorry to hear about Twix - it sounded like she brought a lot of joy to a lot of lives.


----------



## LolaBunny

He keeps changing the channel


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

So sorry about Twix


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

Aw bless him!! Louis is definitely sharing that baby with you! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## SakuraPastel




----------



## Amalthea

Absolutely stunning puss cat!! :flrt:

I am hoping Louis will love his new brother or sister just as much once s/he is here. He's so sensitive, so I worry :lol: but he gets all purry when he's snuggling on the bump and the monster starts wriggling :flrt:


----------



## feorag

I'm sure he'll be fine - he seems so adaptable and friendly!


----------



## Amalthea

The problem is, when he's unhappy with something in the house, he shows his displeasure by pissing on whatever is upsetting him :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

He's very insecure then, bless him. He'll probably start peeing when the baby arrives then, so you'll have to include him in 'baby things'


----------



## Amalthea

Yup... He's my sensitive little man.


----------



## Amalthea

Had another growth scan today... Baby is ginormous and measuring full term now (about 7lb 11oz). Saw him/her have the hiccups and wriggle about. Still not been given an induction date, though... All I keep hearing is "your control isn't good" and I thought I was doing well with my blood sugars. So I now feel like they're just saying "it's your fault". Although, the diabetic team have said that if I wasn't pregnant, my blood sugars would be considered fine, so I guess that's something. Got an appointment next Tuesday and I've been told I'll get my induction date then. Just so frustrated. Got all emotional and crap.


----------



## Colosseum

I don't like Cat poo!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Had another growth scan today... Baby is ginormous and measuring full term now (about 7lb 11oz). Saw him/her have the hiccups and wriggle about. Still not been given an induction date, though... All I keep hearing is "your control isn't good" and I thought I was doing well with my blood sugars. So I now feel like they're just saying "it's your fault". Although, the diabetic team have said that if I wasn't pregnant, my blood sugars would be considered fine, so I guess that's something. Got an appointment next Tuesday and I've been told I'll get my induction date then. Just so frustrated. Got all emotional and crap.


That's your hormones playing up, you can't help that. Next Tuesday's not far away - deep breathing! :lol2:



Colosseum said:


> I don't like Cat poo!


Who does???


----------



## Amalthea

Really trying. I keep snapping at Gary... Poor guy.


----------



## feorag

That's natural - he's the closest one to you and subconsciously you know you can and it won't make him dislike you, cos you know that he loves you. We all do it, even though we don't want to.

I'm sure most men will have experienced this!!!











Barry started his new job today and managed not to fall asleep after tea - give him another couple of days ................. :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha! You gotta feel sorry for them sometimes, huh....


----------



## Esarosa

I realise diabetes can inflate their weight somewhat but you're doing your best with your sugars, and even people not dealing with gd can have big babies, everyone thought Arya was big, but mother in law's best friend has ten and eleven pound babies, has never suffered gestational or regular diabetes, and ate ridiculously healthy during the pregnancies, and is a tiny build when not pregnant.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... Just me being silly :blush:


----------



## feorag

Understandable, you get silly ideas when you're pregnant.

I remember when I was pregnant with Iain, my labrador Jason had to go into the vets for a dental. When they took him away from me, he looked like he was being led to his execution and I felt ill all day with the guilt. When I picked him up that night he walked out looking exactly the same, head down - like he'd given up on life, but was ecstatic when he saw me waiting for him.

For months after that I worried myself sick that if the day ever came when he had to euthanased I would *HAVE *to be there because he left me with the feeling that I'd abandoned him. I couldn't get it out of my mind for ages.


----------



## Amalthea

Ahh. Hormones!! :lol: Gary has been brilliant through all of my silly ideas, bless him.


----------



## feorag

That's cos he loves you - and hopefully knows that we women can't control our hormones!

Well - it's like old times in the Welsh Household. Barry is fast asleep in his chair and I'm sitting watching TV and on the computer! :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum

But I do like cats I like simese is it, and tortleshell.


----------



## Esarosa

Colosseum said:


> But I do like cats I like simese is it, and tortleshell.


 Siamese are amazing cats.. one of my dream breeds, I think torties are just a colour rather than a breed though. (although I've got it in my head it's considered a breed in America like palomino horses are.. but I'm probably wrong :lol2: )

Here is my naughty tortie:


----------



## feorag

Colosseum said:


> But I do like cats I like simese is it, and tortleshell.


I agree with that too!

I had the best of both worlds, a tortie Siamese! :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum

Yeah we had a tortleshell called Tommy he got hit by a car was gutting.


----------



## feorag

If it was a he and it was a tortie, then it was pretty rare! Unless someone sexed it wrong?? Male tortoiseshell cat are an anomaly.


----------



## Colosseum

I have just spoken to my mum and he wasn't a tortleshell he was a Blew Tabby.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Sorry, shouldn't laugh, but that's funny!


----------



## *H*

Cats! :censor:

Just bought a new dining table with leather chairs, assembled it and it was up, what 5 minutes? When Onion must have thought to himself "WOW! Cow smelling scratch posts, all for meeeeee! thanks, they're awesome mum, I'll try one out".... 

I've wiped them down with lemon juice, and banished him to the kitchen. Git. :devil:


----------



## feorag

Try sticking double sided sellotape over the bits where he's scratching until the novelty wears off! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Katie - with grovelling apologies for the time it's taken to do this, the cardigan for Arya is finally ready. If you pm me your address I'll post it off to you.


----------



## Amalthea

Today was my last day at work... Was feeling crampy all day, so when I got home I called the midwife just to be on the safe side. She wanted me to come in, but wasn't overly concerned. BP is high, am contracting, legs and feet all swollen, glucose and protein in my pee... They now think I may have pre eclampsia, so I'm being kept in at least over night. Bloods sent off to test for all sorts and BP being tested every four hours.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Today was my last day at work... Was feeling crampy all day, so when I got home I called the midwife just to be on the safe side. She wanted me to come in, but wasn't overly concerned. BP is high, am contracting, legs and feet all swollen, glucose and protein in my pee... They now think I may have pre eclampsia, so I'm being kept in at least over night. Bloods sent off to test for all sorts and BP being tested every four hours.


 
Oh no Jen, I thought I saw on FB you were waiting to come home


----------



## Amalthea

I thought I was....


----------



## feorag

Oh dear Jen, you really are going through the mill to produce this wee baby aren't you. I suspect you'll be being induced pretty soon now then

Hope you're OK!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Katie - with grovelling apologies for the time it's taken to do this, the cardigan for Arya is finally ready. If you pm me your address I'll post it off to you.
> 
> image


 Here it is in use after madammes mega nap. Just about to head out for a walk, let's see how many comments it/ she gets!


----------



## feorag

My word Katie, she's a bonnie bairn! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

She's gorgeous, Katie!! :flrt:

I'm home, but I basically had to discharge myself last night. We waited all day for a doctor to come see us and by the time one came, it was against hospital policy to discharge. It was the same doctor that saw me to begin with and the first thing out of her mouth was "why were you admitted?" She said that my BP was a bit elevated, but not enough to have kept me in, but because it was against hospital policy to discharge patients during the night and I'd had a couple low blood sugars, she was going to discharge me first thing in the morning. I dug my heels in and said I wanted to go home. So I had to sign a paper that basically said if I died it wasn't the hospital's fault. :roll: but the way I look at it, if I had stayed, I'd have been in a room on my own most of the night and if I'd had a low blood sugar, the likelihood of somebody being there was slim. Whereas if I was home, I'd have had Gary with me at all times and unlike complete strangers, he knows MY low blood sugar symptoms. So I signed the paper and came home last night. Been taking it very easy today.


----------



## feorag

Don't blame you Jen, there are certainly times where you're no safer in hospital. So have they given you an induction date yet??

Poor Skye is a poorly dog, so he missed his playgroup this morning and might even miss his GSDR walk tomorrow. :sad:

Don't know if it's something he's ate or a bug or just his digestion playing up because we've run out of his Ulca mix herbs. We ordered them from our local supplier to pick up when we collected the dog food over a week ago, but he didn't have any. We told him not to order it and we would just order it ourselves on line, but he ordered it and it still hasnt come! :bash: 

So for the last 3 days Skye hasn't had any and he's been buping for England. When I got up at 6:00 this morning to make a cup of tea cos I couldn't sleep half his bed was saturated with slimy frothy saliva and there was a load on the floor. Today he's been really sorry for himself - not the usual psycho dog at all!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Skye 

No date yet... I'm expecting to get one at my hospital appointment on Tuesday. I may end up throwing a fit if I don't get the damned date then!


----------



## feorag

I'm not surprised! I would be adamant that I wanted a date!

Just busy watching Jonathon Ross and thoroughly enjoying Ant & Dec.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Im going to stop frequenting this thread................ these gorgeous baby pics aren't doing my broodiness any good!


----------



## Kare

I am getting a number of symptoms that make me feel I need a pregnancy test, but so far both (2 months apart roughly) are negative.

I would hate to have a baby, I did consider it at one point, but really really not for me...so I tell you what if it all goes wrong I will get an animal courier and post the screaming bundle off to you Zoo-man :flrt:

Healthy breeding lines, but a large breed so need to be careful with early exercise!! Only issue is that I was born Ginger, took about a year to turn Blonde, and hubbie has freckles so may not be the best breeding if you have issues with ging-ers?


----------



## Esarosa

Haha kare that made me snort. I've often said to Will if we were dogs we wouldn't be bred from because of his undesirable colouring, big breed status and my rubbish joints:lol2: Arya's daddy is a ginge. Mine shimmers red in the summer. I wish I was naturally ginger,I think it's beautiful! Everybody at work was going ' oh what would you do if she was born ginger.. God I couldn't imagine anything worse'...yes.. that's the worse thing that could happen. Flaming eejits.

Sorry to hear Skye was under the weather Eileen, is he any better today?

How are you doing today Jen? I still can't believe the hospital messed you around so much


----------



## Amalthea

I'm feeling okay  just tired, but I've been taking it really easy. Gary's been a star!! 

I love ginger, too!!! My Mom is ginger, so I've only got a 50/50 chance of passing it on and Gary sparkles in the sun, so the likelihood of him having that ginger gene is pretty high 

We moved the Moses basket into the bedroom. The cats are grateful :roll:


----------



## feorag

Well, Colin, that's an offer you can't refuse! :roll2:

Skye is a lot better today, his nose is cold and wet again and he's a bit more active. Not sure whether the stress and excitement of the group walk would be a good idea though Barry has taken him for a walk to see if the diarrhoea has stopped, but at least he ate a bit of food last night. 

Bless those cats, Jen! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

36 weeks


----------



## Esarosa

:lol2: flipping cats eh? That's why my two ended up banned from the bedroom.. Phoenix is brain dead and would try getting in even if baby was in there. We bought a blackout cot canopy too to keep the cats out of the cot.. so what did the cats do.. jump on top of it and strop their claws on it. Pita the pair of them!


----------



## Amalthea

We are trying to not tell them off too much about exploring the new furniture, especially Louis, to try and reduce any stress about the new addition that is coming in. Lou loses weight and fur when he is stressed, so trying to make it as smooth as possible for him. So just moving them from where they shouldn't be.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> 36 weeks
> 
> image


That's another big jump there, Jen! I'm actually looking forward to the before pregnancy and after pregnancy photos! :2thumb:

We decided not to take Skye on the walk today, which worked out very well for Lily, my friend's Spanish rescue. Jane has decided she can't manage her and it's affecting her and Pablo, so she has put her up for rehoming. She's not an aggressive dog, but is just so wary and frightened of strangers that she's barks at them and Jane says it has been getting worse. 

So on the walk today, Jane asked if I would take Pablo, but I said that wasn't the best idea. The best idea was if I took Lily and she kept out of the way, so that's what we did. I walked alongside until Lily stopped barking at me and then I took the leader and Jane walked away to join the front group and I stayed behind with the back group. Unfortunately the front group missed the turning for the hill where we were planning to let the dogs off leash, and got too far ahead, as one dog got free and ran back the car park at the start of the walk. So we at the back climbed the hill, whistled and waved to the rest of the group and then cut across a path and came and joined us, without Jane, who was behind them and out of view when they turned off the path. So when we realised she wasn't coming I thought I'd better go back to the car park to find her, so Barry carried on with Lily and I went back to find Jane.

Lily was brilliant! She didn't bark at anyone at all on the walk or the people she passed on the narrow paths and once she realised she'd lost Jane she just settled down, so I think Jane has realised that, in the right home, she would be fine. : victory:


----------



## Esarosa

Glad to hear Lily got on so well yesterday, finding the right home may be slightly problematic though. Has Jane tried talking to German shepherd rescue?


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Glad to hear Lily got on so well yesterday, finding the right home may be slightly problematic though. Has Jane tried talking to German shepherd rescue?


She's put her on the GSDR list - it's the GSDR rescue walks that we do


----------



## Colosseum

I like them bangle cats as well.


----------



## *H*

Colosseum said:


> I like them bangle cats as well.


The ones that walk like Egyptians? :lol:


----------



## feorag

WTF is a bangle cat??


----------



## *H*

feorag said:


> WTF is a bangle cat??


Think it's supposed to be Bengal? : victory:


----------



## lisadew24

This is my siamese Alice








This is my tabby boy Loki who was born with a short curly tail


----------



## Amalthea

I think this kid has bruised my ribs... I've only JUST come off aspirin (protects the baby in some way or another) and am covered in bruises from my insulin. Yesterday, my ribs were worse, but breathing is painful, coughing is agony, and if I sit down too quickly, it takes my breath away (in case breathing wasn't difficult enough as it is).


----------



## feorag

*H* said:


> Think it's supposed to be Bengal? : victory:


Aha! You could be right! :2thumb:

Lovely cats Lisa!


----------



## lisadew24

Thanks


----------



## Kare

*H* said:


> The ones that walk like Egyptians? :lol:


:no1:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I think this kid has bruised my ribs... I've only JUST come off aspirin (protects the baby in some way or another) and am covered in bruises from my insulin. Yesterday, my ribs were worse, but breathing is painful, coughing is agony, and if I sit down too quickly, it takes my breath away (in case breathing wasn't difficult enough as it is).


Sorry Jen, missed this last time around!

I think the sooner you get this critter out of you, the better you'll be! :lol2:


----------



## temerist




----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Sorry Jen, missed this last time around!
> 
> I think the sooner you get this critter out of you, the better you'll be! :lol2:


Keep everything crossed that we get our date tomorrow!!! 

Been getting Braxton hicks all day!!! Which makes the monster very wriggly!

It's Braedon's birthday on Friday...


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> image​


*grumbles* I thought I wouldn't get anything from that damned book now that I've left work!!! Bad Ian, bad!!!


----------



## temerist

you know im your mr grey jen :whip:


----------



## Amalthea

temerist said:


> you know im your mr grey jen :whip:


God damned book!!!


----------



## feorag

Hiya Ian!! Couldn't be bothered to read that book tbh!


----------



## temerist

cant say ive read it either :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

I read it when it first came out back in April... Before all the hype. Then it went mental and all I heard about at work was the damned thing. Women telling me that "it'll teach you so much"... Yes, if you only have sex in the missionary position with the lights off, maybe!!!! I enjoyed the story when I read it. Pissed off with the whole thing now. We STILL get people coming in telling us how "naughty" it is. It really isn't.


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> I think this kid has bruised my ribs... I've only JUST come off aspirin (protects the baby in some way or another) and am covered in bruises from my insulin. Yesterday, my ribs were worse, but breathing is painful, coughing is agony, and if I sit down too quickly, it takes my breath away (in case breathing wasn't difficult enough as it is).


The sooner he/she is born the better, trouble with a capital "T":lol2:




temerist said:


> image​


 
Is that wishful thinking:whistling2: I read 3/4 of the first book and lost interest, it cant teach me anything I didnt know already:lol2:


I much prefer Bangle cats to Bengal cats:no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> The sooner he/she is born the better, trouble with a capital "T":lol2:


*nods* definitely a girl! :lol:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> *nods* definitely a girl! :lol:


 Haha. Just noticed your ticker is in the last box! When did that happen?! Good luck for today x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Is that wishful thinking:whistling2: I read 3/4 of the first book and lost interest, it cant teach me anything I didnt know already:lol2:


Exactly my point Shell! :lol2:



Esarosa said:


> Haha. Just noticed your ticker is in the last box! When did that happen?! Good luck for today x


Oooh - so it is! :jump:


----------



## Amalthea

Prolly happened this week  keep everything crossed that we get our date today....


----------



## Amalthea

We have a date!!!! Being induced Wednesday next week, so by the end of next week, the monster should have made his/her entrance into the world!!


----------



## lisadew24

I think it will be a boy, both of my boys where induced.


----------



## Esarosa

lisadew24 said:


> I think it will be a boy, both of my boys where induced.


 She's not overdue, she's got diabetes and they think she's incubating a chunk:blush: so glad you've got a date lovely, and so pleased your mum will be here for the big event ( providing monster doesn't come before Thursday that is.... wouldn't put it past him/ her!), Would have loved my mum there.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I'm expected to give birth to a toddler *lol* I'll be 37 weeks when I'm induced. 

Nearly didn't get a date today, but I dug my heals in again. Finally saw somebody that seems to know what she's on about and actually told us stuff!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> We have a date!!!! Being induced Wednesday next week, so by the end of next week, the monster should have made his/her entrance into the world!!


Excellent news!!

Dying to find out what 'it' is!! :jump:


----------



## Amalthea

So excited to finally be getting somewhere


----------



## lisadew24

They might get it wrong my work college was told she would have a big baby but he was 7lb and mine where both 8lbs. I preferred my 8lb boys to my sister tiny 6lbs or 7lbs ones they just look fragile.


----------



## Amalthea

Last week, this one was measuring at about 7lb 11oz....


----------



## lisadew24

We at least you know he/she is healthy, fingers crossed he/she doesn't have a crazy growth burst and you have a 12lb baby


----------



## Amalthea

The problem is, big doesn't necessarily mean healthy for a diabetic's baby....


----------



## lisadew24

You just have to be positive you worrying isnt good either, I'm sure he/she will be fine


----------



## Amalthea

I'm trying to be as positive as possible, but keeping the possibilities in the bak of my mind.


----------



## lisadew24

I know it's really stressful, I have epilepsy and the medicine I have gives the baby a higher risk of spina biffida so I get a lot of scans and blood tests. Have you thought of any names yet


----------



## Amalthea

We've had loadsa scans, too. 

Got names sorted for both a boy and a girl, yup


----------



## feorag

And she aint gonna tell us until the little bugger is out! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## lisadew24

feorag said:


> And she aint gonna tell us until the little bugger is out! :roll2: PMSL!!!


How mean is that


----------



## feorag

Mean!! It seems to be a habit with pregnant women on this thread! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Mean!! It seems to be a habit with pregnant women on this thread! :whistling2:


 Tut Arya's wasn't a secret.. everyone knew, hence the problems as everyone had an opinion and it really put me off the name but Will dug his heels in  Next time it will definitely be a secret so that doesn't happen.

Oh Jen a lady on another forum named her little one Cullen.. avid fan..I thought of you:whistling2:


----------



## lisadew24

When i took my kids to the park the other day there was a kid called resnesmee.


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> Tut Arya's wasn't a secret.. everyone knew, hence the problems as everyone had an opinion and it really put me off the name but Will dug his heels in  Next time it will definitely be a secret so that doesn't happen.
> 
> Oh Jen a lady on another forum named her little one Cullen.. avid fan..I thought of you:whistling2:


I'm annoyed this munchkin will be lumped in with all the Fifty Shades babies. Not. A. Happy. Camper.



lisadew24 said:


> When i took my kids to the park the other day there was a kid called resnesmee.


Shocking... Just. Shocking. Poor kid.


----------



## Colosseum

Yes someone down the road owns the bangal cat its purdy


----------



## feorag

lisadew24 said:


> when i took my kids to the park the other day there was a kid called resnesmee.


ffs !!!


----------



## Kare

lisadew24 said:


> When i took my kids to the park the other day there was a kid called resnesmee.


Nothing wrong with that :lol2: Its like they said in the Slobs, that old Harry Enfield sketch about calling their child Frogmela (or was it spudulika, that time?) "Ilike it, its Exotic"



Esarosa said:


> Tut Arya's wasn't a secret.. everyone knew, hence the problems as everyone had an opinion and it really put me off the name but Will dug his heels in  Next time it will definitely be a secret so that doesn't happen.
> 
> Oh Jen a lady on another forum named her little one Cullen.. avid fan..I thought of you:whistling2:


I actually have no idea how to pronounce that. Take it it is not like Ah-yeah

My Fathers name is Edward, he is now 80 years old and it was an old fashioned name at the time he was born apparently, no other Edwards around. 

I also love love love the name Jacob, I have a friend in the Netherlands called Jacob, and think the only reason I got friendly with his was because I loved the name, it seems so friendly to me. When we discussed having children Steve said no to Jacob because it is too Biblical.

Now of course in one fowl swoop both names are off the table anyway because of that book!


----------



## Amalthea

My Dad's middle name is Carlisle (as was my Grandpa's) and my brother's middle name is Edward. I would maybe want to use one of those as a middle name for kidlets, but....... *sheugs*


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> Now of course in one fowl swoop both names are off the table anyway because of that book!


It has a lot to answer for!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Kare said:


> Nothing wrong with that :lol2: Its like they said in the Slobs, that old Harry Enfield sketch about calling their child Frogmela (or was it spudulika, that time?) "Ilike it, its Exotic"
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have no idea how to pronounce that. Take it it is not like Ah-yeah
> 
> My Fathers name is Edward, he is now 80 years old and it was an old fashioned name at the time he was born apparently, no other Edwards around.
> 
> I also love love love the name Jacob, I have a friend in the Netherlands called Jacob, and think the only reason I got friendly with his was because I loved the name, it seems so friendly to me. When we discussed having children Steve said no to Jacob because it is too Biblical.
> 
> Now of course in one fowl swoop both names are off the table anyway because of that book!


 Jacob, Edward and Isabella were always on the short list for me since I decided I wanted kids but they're just way too popular now, and everybody would assume twilight was why they'd been chosen, so Will vetoed them as options. Arya is pronounced like aria, the piece of music. Are-ee- yuh/are-ee-ya to most. I say it are-ya but because of my accent it sounds like are-ee- yuh.. so that's about as clear as mud right?:lol2: it was one of the reasons I went off the name, as nobody knew how to pronounce it, and even we disagreed, though my accent rolls the r so it sounds the same as how family pronounce it anyways.


I liked Elena as a more girly version of my mums middle name Elaine, so in my mind she should have been Elena Denise, rather than Arya Denise, but Will wasn't having any of it  and after seven months of me settling on names then changing my mind hewas probably wise to dig his heels in.


----------



## feorag

Try giving your daughter an unusual name that you really liked and then discover that with a surname like Krukowski everyone is so busy concentrating on the Krukowski and how to pronounce it that they glance at the Elise and read Elsie!

It happened all the time when she was younger, but one day we were at hospital and the nurse came out and called for Elsie Krockoviski! Elise just looked at me with a long suffering expression and said "Mum"!!

In the first 30 years of her life I only came across one other Elise and she was 20 years older and worked in our bank. My Elise was the first one she'd ever met. Now it's become more popular and I've met a couple of young children called Elise.


----------



## *H*

I tried to choose a not so popular name with my eldest - Tyler, over 16 years ago, now every man and his dog is named that :devil:

Think I managed it with my youngest though - Keanan (pronounced Kee-nan) but the way I've spelt it is the original Gaelic spelling, which meaning 'Little ancient one' fits him like a glove. :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

The names I've chosen aren't particularly popular at the moment.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Amalthea said:


> The names I've chosen aren't particularly popular at the moment.


None of the names we had for our 3 were, but I think as time goes on they go up and down, in and out of favour.

Ieuan (said Ewan and not yi-an as it would be in Welsh)
Noah 
Libby


----------



## Kare

Whosthedaddy said:


> None of the names we had for our 3 were, but I think as time goes on they go up and down, in and out of favour.
> 
> Ieuan (said Ewan and not yi-an as it would be in Welsh)
> Noah
> Libby


I like Noah as well, again it is warm and friendly to me. 
I an Atheist, the fact they are names in the bible mean nothing to me, any more than if they were names in an epic story of how unicorns are real (same difference IMO)

However Steve would not agree on them even if it means nothing to me it will to the rest of the world apparently...:whistling2:


----------



## Postcard

Kare said:


> I like Noah as well, again it is warm and friendly to me.
> I an Atheist, the fact they are names in the bible mean nothing to me, *any more than if they were names in an epic story of how unicorns are real* (same difference IMO)
> 
> However Steve would not agree on them even if it means nothing to me it will to the rest of the world apparently...:whistling2:


there's unicorns in the bible...


----------



## Kare

Postcard said:


> there's unicorns in the bible...


Yep...and for $5000 you can sponsor a beam in the remake of the ark...and in America this stuff is tax deductible!! (except $75 as you get that in the form of a lovely ark miniature!) 

Crazy world isn't it.


----------



## Colosseum

Anyone else on here keep Bangals?


----------



## feorag

Surnames have plagued my life. My maiden name was Laverick, which wasn't a problem until the "Maverick" series appeared on TV and from then on everyone thought I was saying Maverick! I remember going to hospital when a horse broke my finger and when I gave the woman my name I watched her write down Maverick! :sad:

Then I married John, whose surname was Hartridge and I suddenly went from being a stray cow to a game bird! :roll2:. Cos then it was about the time of "The Partridge Family" on TV, so everyone thought I was called Partridge. When I was asked for my name I used elongate the "H" and say Hhhhhhh-artridge, and they still put Partridge.

Then I married Peter and nobody could write down Krukowski without me spelling it, so I spent my life spelling it. So much so that when my health visitor visited me after I came home from hospital with Elise, she was taking down all the information and when she asked me to spell my surname, Iain spelt it for me and he was all of 3 years old. She was very impressed, but not quite as much when I told her that he couldn't spell Iain, he'd just spent over a year listening to me reciting it.

Now I'm married to Barry, who has a nice simple name (Welsh) and strangely enough I still have to spell it because everyone wants to spell it with a "C".

Guess I'll never win! :roll:


----------



## Kare

My Maiden name was Barthram Pronounced Bart-ram, silent h. 
Nope, noone got that either. Bath-ram even stretching out to Bath room!!

It means Glorious Raven apparently, being about as blonde as it is possible to be without being an albino when I was a child it did not exactly suit either

My name now is simple enough, 5 letters but uncommon. Pretty good as it goes.


----------



## Amalthea

My maiden name was Searle. Now I love that name, but NOBODY could pronounce it correctly... "Sir-lee" was the most popular... But I got everything from Cereal to Squirrel (your guess is as good as mine). I don't see how it is a difficult name to pronounce at all... Most of the time in the English language, if an E is at the end of a word, it is silent.... So what is the problem?

Now my last name is Egan. Again, simple, right? Apparently not. I get "Egg-an" more often than "Egan", which, again, I don't understand. Simple English would state that since there is one G, it's a long E. Apparently not.


----------



## Amalthea

Mom has boarded her plane and should be in the air now


----------



## feorag

Jen, that's problem because so many people nowadays cannot pronounce English correctly and don't understand the concept of long E's.

My own pet hate?? There is one 'r' in drawing and it was always pronounced draw-ing, when I was young. Nowadays however, it's very rarely ever pronounced that way - everyone now says draw-ring and it drives me nuts! :devil:


----------



## Amalthea

I am a bit of a cow when it comes to pronunciation, spelling, and grammar (to a point). I don't understand why I seem to have a better grasp of the English language than most people around me when I'm not even English :roll: I am very well spoken and am proud of that fact. Yes, when I get agitated, it slips a bit, but still... *lol*


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Mom has boarded her plane and should be in the air now


 I'm almost more excited for your mum to get there than the baby.. I'm weird :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Esarosa said:


> I'm almost more excited for your mum to get there than the baby.. I'm weird :lol2:


*lol* She's so excited, bless her... Although, she seems to have forgotten her debit card at home :roll: Luckily, I have a debit card for one of her accounts.


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> I'm almost more excited for your mum to get there than the baby.. I'm weird :lol2:


No you're not! You're caring and it's lovely!

And I think it'll be wonderful for you to have your mum around, as this is a very difficult time for you, what with Braedon and the worry about this new little 'un. :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> *lol* She's so excited, bless her... Although, she seems to have forgotten her debit card at home :roll: Luckily, I have a debit card for one of her accounts.


:gasp: You have a debit card for one of your mum's accounts! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah... I have a debit card and credit card of hers  I don't use them unless she tells me to, though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Everyone meet Toffee, picked her up tonight.: victory:


----------



## Amalthea

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Everyone meet Toffee, picked her up tonight.: victory:
> image


She's adorable!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Everyone meet Toffee, picked her up tonight.: victory:
> image


 She's beautiful:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Everyone meet Toffee, picked her up tonight.: victory:
> image


Very cute! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Mom's here  She had a bit of a hard time in baggage claim, though, cuz somebody stole the carseat/carrier part of the travel system she bought, plus my great grandmother's quilt that was being passed on to the munchkin and some other bits. Now the travel system is just a stroller and not suitable for a newborn. She is so upset... Gonna try to get ahold of graco and see if we can get replacements and charge it back to the airline.


----------



## feorag

What a shame!! I think the travel system is a problem, but the quilt is irreplaceable - how sad. and how did it happen???


----------



## H BOMB

This is molly,she is a rescue kitty i got 3 years ago.love her to bits


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> What a shame!! I think the travel system is a problem, but the quilt is irreplaceable - how sad. and how did it happen???


Not sure if it was another passenger or staff. Mom had it all zip tied together and they had to cut it to get to everything. The tray for the stroller was actually in the carrier and they took the time to attach it to the stroller. I'm so pissed about the quilt. My great grandmother made it!! Mom has more that she made, but she picked this one, cuz it matched the color scheme of the baby's room.


----------



## feorag

H BOMB said:


> image
> This is molly,she is a rescue kitty i got 3 years ago.love her to bits


Very pretty! :flrt:

Jen, would a passenger have access to it to be able to do all that???


----------



## Amalthea

Only during baggage claim.....


----------



## Amalthea

The airline is trying to find the stuff, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## feorag

To be honest, neither would I be. Whoever took the time to cut the travel system apart, obviously meant to steal it, so it's not going to be lying around somehere is it?? :sad:

Your mum must be so disappointed, bringing you such a useful gift and a family heirloom and having it stolen! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

She really is upset about it. I feel bad for her


----------



## Zoo-Man

There are some scummy robbing b*st*rds around! :devil:

I've not posted in here for a couple of days, as I haven't been up to much of interest. Lolly & Indy have both come into season over the last week, so there has been a fair bit of humping going on, mainly between Lolly & Daisy the Boston :lol2:

We bought a show trolley tonight, off our friend Brenda, who bought Angel's brother. Its like new, & she said we could have it for £100, which is a bargain, as they are a few hundred quid to buy brand new! I just need to get my dad to make a second partition for it, to make it into 4 compartments instead of 2. Then we'll look the business!


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> There are some scummy robbing b*st*rds around! :devil:
> 
> I've not posted in here for a couple of days, as I haven't been up to much of interest. Lolly & Indy have both come into season over the last week, so there has been a fair bit of humping going on, mainly between Lolly & Daisy the Boston :lol2:
> 
> We bought a show trolley tonight, off our friend Brenda, who bought Angel's brother. Its like new, & she said we could have it for £100, which is a bargain, as they are a few hundred quid to buy brand new! I just need to get my dad to make a second partition for it, to make it into 4 compartments instead of 2. Then we'll look the business!


 Oh dear, randy women! What do you use the trolley for? Do they stay in it during a show, rather than crates or is it to move them around more safely... never been to a proper dog show so I've no clue.

Eileen I've lost track of how many people have commented on her jacket you made. I've had three people ask if you have an etsy shop or Facebook page!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I've not posted in here for a couple of days, as I haven't been up to much of interest. Lolly & Indy have both come into season over the last week, so there has been a fair bit of humping going on, mainly between Lolly & Daisy the Boston :lol2:


Personally I've always thought it's what they see at home! :whistling2:



Esarosa said:


> Eileen I've lost track of how many people have commented on her jacket you made. I've had three people ask if you have an etsy shop or Facebook page!


Aw thank you Katie! If only I had the time to knit stuff to sell on Etsy or Facebook, but it just takes too long to make it financially worthwhile to actually advertise myself.

I had a strange moment this morning. I went onto the GSD North East Walk page to read the latest posts and on the top of the page where the Avatars of people who 'like' the page scroll across and there was a photo of a baby girl. I thought to myself "what a pretty baby" and then I thouught she looked remarkably like Arya and so I put my mouse over it and your name came up!!!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Personally I've always thought it's what they see at home! :whistling2:
> 
> Aw thank you Katie! If only I had the time to knit stuff to sell on Etsy or Facebook, but it just takes too long to make it financially worthwhile to actually advertise myself.
> 
> I had a strange moment this morning. I went onto the GSD North East Walk page to read the latest posts and on the top of the page where the Avatars of people who 'like' the page scroll across and there was a photo of a baby girl. I thought to myself "what a pretty baby" and then I thouught she looked remarkably like Arya and so I put my mouse over it and your name came up!!!


 Haha yes I requested to join the other week but it was only just accepted. ( you linked to it in regards to pictures from a walk, but couldn't see them unless I joined) It's While off yet, but when we move we're hoping to get another dog, won't be until Arya is three or four, maybe even older. But we'd like a big breed so having somewhere to socialise it with similar sized dogs seems a good idea.


----------



## Kare

Are many of you guys friends on Facebook?


----------



## Esarosa

Kare said:


> Are many of you guys friends on Facebook?


 Friends with shell, jen, Colin, jaime & sam from this thread. I can't add Eileen due to her settings apparently, as I just tried. My fb id is the same as on here.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, Eileen won't let me add her *pouts*


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Haha yes I requested to join the other week but it was only just accepted. ( you linked to it in regards to pictures from a walk, but couldn't see them unless I joined) It's While off yet, but when we move we're hoping to get another dog, won't be until Arya is three or four, maybe even older. But we'd like a big breed so having somewhere to socialise it with similar sized dogs seems a good idea.





Amalthea said:


> Yeah, Eileen won't let me add her *pouts*


*Chuckles*

As I explain to people I didn't know my settings were like that when I re-joined, but I'm kinda pleased, because I spend far too much time on this forum and I figured if I had a lot of friends on Facebook, there'd be so much news to read that I'd never get off the bloody computer!!! 

I've just de-friended one of Barry's friends who friended me the day I reactivated my account to be able to get on the GSD walk pages, so I know my settings weren't like that when I first opened the page. It must have happened when I was filling in my personal info etc afterwards. But I had to de-friend her cos she puts up a load of cr*p most of the time and I can't be bothered to read it,but she's not my friend anyway and she lives in Italy, so we never see her.

So at the moment I only have Anyday Anne, her daughter-in-law (who I only friended so she could give me a link to a particular Facebook page), Iain, Sandra who owns Miss Moth, my Somali breeder friend Emma, Shell and Colin (who I only friended cos he swore at me! :whistling2

That keeps me in control a little, but if you girls want me to be your friend, then I'll request you to be - it was nothing personal, honestly! 

Just got back from bagpacking in Asda this afternoon for the Sanctuary and also found out last night that I've been approved as a volunteer with GSDR as a fundraiser. :jump: So I've made my first 2 bookings at PaH and am now assembling a tombola.


----------



## feorag

Forgot to add for Shell. This is Niklaus, Tracey's new Sphynx. He's got fluff and she won't know for another few months whether he will be a baldy or not, but isn't he cute!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Forgot to add for Shell. This is Niklaus, Tracey's new Sphynx. He's got fluff and she won't know for another few months whether he will be a baldy or not, but isn't he cute!
> 
> image
> 
> image


 Oh wow, I didn't realise they could be that fuzzy.


----------



## feorag

It is fuzz though isn't it? You can see clearly that it's not normal flat-lying hair. She says with these Dom Sphynxes you don't know if they're going to be baldy until they're almost a year old! :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

I want to be your friend too Eileen! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Esarosa said:


> Oh dear, randy women! What do you use the trolley for? Do they stay in it during a show, rather than crates or is it to move them around more safely... never been to a proper dog show so I've no clue.


The show trolley is for housing the dogs in during shows, for easier travelling when you have to park a fair way from the venue, & you can also stick your bag & gear in. It has a flat table-top so you can stand your dog on & groom or train it too. :2thumb:



feorag said:


> Personally I've always thought it's what they see at home! :whistling2:


Im saying nothing.................. :lol2:



Kare said:


> Are many of you guys friends on Facebook?


Yes, I'm friends with Shell, Eileen, Jaime, Jen, Katie & Sam.



feorag said:


> Forgot to add for Shell. This is Niklaus, Tracey's new Sphynx. He's got fluff and she won't know for another few months whether he will be a baldy or not, but isn't he cute!
> 
> image
> 
> image


Oi, gerroff my cat!!!!!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Im saying nothing.................. :lol2:


I bet you're not!!! :roll2:


Zoo-Man said:


> Oi, gerroff my cat!!!!!


That Siamese does look like Zander, doesn't he!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I bet you're not!!! :roll2:
> That Siamese does look like Zander, doesn't he!


Very much so! I had to look twice :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Forgot to add for Shell. This is Niklaus, Tracey's new Sphynx. He's got fluff and she won't know for another few months whether he will be a baldy or not, but isn't he cute!
> 
> image
> 
> image


Oh wow Im in love:flrt:



feorag said:


> *Chuckles*
> 
> As I explain to people I didn't know my settings were like that when I re-joined, but I'm kinda pleased, because I spend far too much time on this forum and I figured if I had a lot of friends on Facebook, there'd be so much news to read that I'd never get off the bloody computer!!!
> 
> I've just de-friended one of Barry's friends who friended me the day I reactivated my account to be able to get on the GSD walk pages, so I know my settings weren't like that when I first opened the page. It must have happened when I was filling in my personal info etc afterwards. But I had to de-friend her cos she puts up a load of cr*p most of the time and I can't be bothered to read it,but she's not my friend anyway and she lives in Italy, so we never see her.
> 
> So at the moment I only have Anyday Anne, her daughter-in-law (who I only friended so she could give me a link to a particular Facebook page), Iain, Sandra who owns Miss Moth, my Somali breeder friend Emma, Shell and Colin (who I only friended cos he swore at me! :whistling2
> 
> That keeps me in control a little, but if you girls want me to be your friend, then I'll request you to be - it was nothing personal, honestly!
> 
> Just got back from bagpacking in Asda this afternoon for the Sanctuary and also found out last night that I've been approved as a volunteer with GSDR as a fundraiser. :jump: So I've made my first 2 bookings at PaH and am now assembling a tombola.


 
Hah so Im priveliged:whistling2:
That should be a change from the sanctuary:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> It is fuzz though isn't it? You can see clearly that it's not normal flat-lying hair. She says with these Dom Sphynxes you don't know if they're going to be baldy until they're almost a year old! :gasp:


Harley is a Don Sphynx and he has random sparse wiry hair, I believe hes a brush coat. There seems to be a few coat types in this breed.
Dennis has fuzz that comes out during the summer or if you rub it:lol2:
Mowgli is naked, very naked in fact


----------



## DavieB

I had just wrote out a big huge message....ipad went flat halfway through lol. 

Ill try remember what I wrote....

I like the muzzle/snout on your new cat shell, he's a beauty. 

I'm missing the family as I'm over her alone at the moment, Emma needs to pass her driving test before she comes over as a car is a must, I'm saving for a car ATM and once I have one ill get out and photograph the place it really is a nice area. I'm a little surprised at the amount of ******** lol, they're all into they're big cars and shooting anything that moves. I've not saw any native wildlife yet, most interesting so far was alpacas which they keep with sheep to protect the herds from foxes. But as I say once I get a car ill travel upto the desert and get the camera out hopefully capture some nice stuff. 

Jen you can't have long to go now! Sorry to hear about your stuff getting stolen at the airport, shocking someone would take the time to steal things like that. 

Eileen politely ignored my request for her to add me as a friend too lol.


----------



## Shell195

DavieB said:


> I had just wrote out a big huge message....ipad went flat halfway through lol.
> 
> Ill try remember what I wrote....
> 
> I like the muzzle/snout on your new cat shell, he's a beauty.
> 
> I'm missing the family as I'm over her alone at the moment, Emma needs to pass her driving test before she comes over as a car is a must, I'm saving for a car ATM and once I have one ill get out and photograph the place it really is a nice area. I'm a little surprised at the amount of ******** lol, they're all into they're big cars and shooting anything that moves. I've not saw any native wildlife yet, most interesting so far was alpacas which they keep with sheep to protect the herds from foxes. But as I say once I get a car ill travel upto the desert and get the camera out hopefully capture some nice stuff.
> 
> Jen you can't have long to go now! Sorry to hear about your stuff getting stolen at the airport, shocking someone would take the time to steal things like that.
> 
> Eileen politely ignored my request for her to add me as a friend too lol.


 
Im glad you are settling in :2thumb: I dont think I could cope with the ********:bash: It must be very hard for you to be there alone, lets hope Emma passes her test soon. Sadly that cat isnt mine but Eileens friends


----------



## DavieB

Shell195 said:


> Im glad you are settling in :2thumb: I dont think I could cope with the ********:bash: It must be very hard for you to be there alone, lets hope Emma passes her test soon. Sadly that cat isnt mine but Eileens friends


Steal him lol.


----------



## Amalthea

This SHOULD be our last bump picture...


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Oh wow Im in love:flrt:


He's gorgeous isn't he! I'm quite smitten too, but then I think it's cos of his oriental look, more than his fuzzy coat that might turn out nekkid! :lol2:



DavieB said:


> Eileen politely ignored my request for her to add me as a friend too lol.


Oh dear, I'm really in the bad books - see that's why I was glad nobody could ask to 'friend' me so that I couldn't offend anyone and yet I've managed to do it.

Seriously though I totally forgot all about it Davie. I realised I didn't know your surname and so I couldnt' find you, but if you divulge it so that I can find you, I'll add you! :2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen

Hiya everyone, how are you all?

Thought id add a few pics of Bo'Lin


----------



## feorag

Aw, he's lovely - I'm so glad you decided to keep him.


----------



## Esarosa

punky_jen said:


> Hiya everyone, how are you all?
> 
> Thought id add a few pics of Bo'Lin
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


 Gorgeous man, and that last picture is so lovely :flrt:


----------



## Kare

I learnt today my 40 year old sister is likely dying of lung cancer. 
There is a scan booked for Thursday, but sounds as though she is already in a very rapid decline.


----------



## Esarosa

Kare said:


> I learnt today my 40 year old sister is likely dying of lung cancer.
> There is a scan booked for Thursday, but sounds as though she is already in a very rapid decline.


 Oh gosh, I'm so sorry. That must have been a horrible shock for you all :grouphug:


----------



## Kare

Esarosa said:


> Oh gosh, I'm so sorry. That must have been a horrible shock for you all :grouphug:


Still not over it I don't think. I have wanted to cry thinking of her children (both teenagers) but not sure I am feeling anything yet


----------



## Amalthea

I'm so sorry  how horrible


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> I learnt today my 40 year old sister is likely dying of lung cancer.
> There is a scan booked for Thursday, but sounds as though she is already in a very rapid decline.


I'm so sorry to hear this. I well remember how I felt when my mother was diagnosed with lung cancer, but at least she was in her early 70s and had had a life! :sad:


----------



## ami_j

Kare said:


> I learnt today my 40 year old sister is likely dying of lung cancer.
> There is a scan booked for Thursday, but sounds as though she is already in a very rapid decline.


I'm so sorry to hear that *hug*




I found this guys and thought of you all


----------



## Shell195

Kare thats awful  My friend died of lung cancer


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Kare, Im so sorry about your sister ((HUGS)) xx


----------



## Esarosa

Ohhhh Jen...


----------



## feorag

I love it, Katie!!! :lol2:

Oh, I must tell you, severe trauma for Ellie last week! One of her teeth fell out and she put it under her pillow and Iain & Shirley forgot all about it! :gasp: So Iain is getting up the next morning and she wanders into their bedroom with her 'bed hair' (Ellie has bed hair that makes her resemble Worzel Gummidge in the morning! :lol on the verge of tears to tell him that the Tooth Fairy hadn't come! 

Of course Iain was mortified, when she said that maybe it wasn't a nice tooth and the tooth fairy didn't want it! So he grovelled by telling her that maybe the tooth fairy couldn't get under her pillow because she kept moving and that she had a lot of children to visit, so maybe had to go, but that she would definitely come back 'tonight'.

Well she wouldn't be pacified and, as it happened, she was going to the dentist that day, so she asked Iain if she could take the tooth to the dentist and ask the dentist if it was a good tooth! So Iain had to take the tooth with them to the dentist and explain to the dentist that the tooth fairy hadn't taken the tooth and Ellie was worried in case she didn't want it because it wasn't a nice tooth! :lol:

The dentist played along and assured Ellie that it was a good tooth and the tooth fairy would definitely want it, but that daddy was probably right and the tooth fairy probably couldn't find it under her pillowk so she would come back 'tonight' and get it. 

So happily reassured Ellie went to bed, put the tooth back under her pillow and sure enough the tooth fairy came that night and took her tooth!

And they all lived happily ever after! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!! Brilliant, Katie!! :2thumb: on the way to the hospital now to be put on the monitors. 

That is an amazing story, Eileen!! Bless Ellie!! :flrt: and how good was the dentist?! *tear*


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I love it, Katie!!! :lol2:
> 
> Oh, I must tell you, severe trauma for Ellie last week! One of her teeth fell out and she put it under her pillow and Iain & Shirley forgot all about it! :gasp: So Iain is getting up the next morning and she wanders into their bedroom with her 'bed hair' (Ellie has bed hair that makes her resemble Worzel Gummidge in the morning! :lol on the verge of tears to tell him that the Tooth Fairy hadn't come!
> 
> Of course Iain was mortified, when she said that maybe it wasn't a nice tooth and the tooth fairy didn't want it! So he grovelled by telling her that maybe the tooth fairy couldn't get under her pillow because she kept moving and that she had a lot of children to visit, so maybe had to go, but that she would definitely come back 'tonight'.
> 
> Well she wouldn't be pacified and, as it happened, she was going to the dentist that day, so she asked Iain if she could take the tooth to the dentist and ask the dentist if it was a good tooth! So Iain had to take the tooth with them to the dentist and explain to the dentist that the tooth fairy hadn't taken the tooth and Ellie was worried in case she didn't want it because it wasn't a nice tooth! :lol:
> 
> The dentist played along and assured Ellie that it was a good tooth and the tooth fairy would definitely want it, but that daddy was probably right and the tooth fairy probably couldn't find it under her pillowk so she would come back 'tonight' and get it.
> 
> So happily reassured Ellie went to bed, put the tooth back under her pillow and sure enough the tooth fairy came that night and took her tooth!
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after! :lol2:


Aww bless her and what a lovely dentist!



Amalthea said:


> Haha!!! Brilliant, Katie!! :2thumb: on the way to the hospital now to be put on the monitors.
> 
> That is an amazing story, Eileen!! Bless Ellie!! :flrt: and how good was the dentist?! *tear*


 Monitors? Is that because you're being induced?


----------



## Amalthea

I think so. I get put on the baby monitor and all my vitals checked. Was here Friday for the same thing.


----------



## feorag

But does that mean you might be induced today, Jen?? Or are they keeping a close check on you every day until Wednesday?

Honestly, girls, I just can't tell you how much I love that little Ellie Jellie Bellie girl of mine!!! She's just totally delightful!


----------



## Amalthea

There's always that chance. Depends what they find with mine and the baby's vitals... Got my bags in the car, just in case.


----------



## feorag

Good that they are monitoring you so closely though! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

We finally feel like they are!


----------



## Esarosa

Jen have you got plenty of snacks and drinks in the car,I didn't take enough and was really suffering for it. Especially if you're planning on breastfeeding as you want them to nurse add often as possible to bring your milk in and you end up ravenous, and only get three small meals a day, assuming your hospital is the same as mine. Next time I'm tempted to take a picnic basket :razz:


----------



## Amalthea

I'll send Gary and Mom out for drinks and snacks... Cuz that is something I've not packed :lol:


----------



## punky_jen

Im glad we could keep him. The main reason for questioning that was money, as im no longer working, and hubby agreed to take on that side of things for me. I wanted to make sure he would have the food he needs, flea/worming treatments,cat genie stuff,vets bills paid for. 

He is currently locked in the kitchen (as its not carpeted) till hubby gets home, as he has stepped in his own poop, and I need hubby to hold him while I clean his feet, it's going to be a hard job with even the two of us :/

Im so excited for you Jen, I have everything crossed for a smooth delivery, however baby comes out.


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Jen have you got plenty of snacks and drinks in the car,I didn't take enough and was really suffering for it. Especially if you're planning on breastfeeding as you want them to nurse add often as possible to bring your milk in and you end up ravenous, and only get three small meals a day, assuming your hospital is the same as mine. Next time I'm tempted to take a picnic basket :razz:


I've never been in a hospital that served delicious appetising meals - they're all bland and the meat is more like shoe leather, so a supply of something you really like yourself, like a bowl of salad can be manna from heaven!


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> I'll send Gary and Mom out for drinks and snacks... Cuz that is something I've not packed :lol:


 Ah see I was delirious during labour and in no fit state to ask mil& Will to go for me. (i pray your lo is anterior)When he finally realised I was probably thirsty and hungry and he'd take a walk to the shop I went ballistic ( this wasquarter to nine), and told him he wasn't allowed to leave me as I was pushing, midwife examined me, said I wasn't pushing there was nothing there and it was probably just baby trying to turn causing pressure.. she left, he started going on about snacks again..I went mad, told him either there was a head there or I was having a pro-lapse:blush: and if he wanted to go anywhere he had to look first. He looked nearly died of shock, said there was hair and called midwife who thought we were exaggerating... she was here about nine. If I'd let him go to the shop he'd have missed it.

Moral of the story, get supplies before exhaustion takes over your brain, and trust your body lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!!! Good moral!


----------



## Esarosa

r


Amalthea said:


> Haha!!! Good moral!


 Tbh I'd say the real moral is to have someone with common sense with you.. it's sadly lacking where Will is concerned!

Other Jen, any bump pictures?:flrt:

I'm so broody it's ridiculous. Keep telling myself I have to get to two years of breastfeeding ( following who guidelines) before we can try for another, as don't want milk drying up for Arya but every time I see a bump/ newborn/ hear cheetahs(yes really)/ babies/puppies/kittens cry etc it makes my ovaries twang.. bloody ridiculous!


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! Gary is pretty good about things like that...


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> I love it, Katie!!! :lol2:
> 
> Oh, I must tell you, severe trauma for Ellie last week! One of her teeth fell out and she put it under her pillow and Iain & Shirley forgot all about it! :gasp: So Iain is getting up the next morning and she wanders into their bedroom with her 'bed hair' (Ellie has bed hair that makes her resemble Worzel Gummidge in the morning! :lol on the verge of tears to tell him that the Tooth Fairy hadn't come!
> 
> Of course Iain was mortified, when she said that maybe it wasn't a nice tooth and the tooth fairy didn't want it! So he grovelled by telling her that maybe the tooth fairy couldn't get under her pillow because she kept moving and that she had a lot of children to visit, so maybe had to go, but that she would definitely come back 'tonight'.
> 
> Well she wouldn't be pacified and, as it happened, she was going to the dentist that day, so she asked Iain if she could take the tooth to the dentist and ask the dentist if it was a good tooth! So Iain had to take the tooth with them to the dentist and explain to the dentist that the tooth fairy hadn't taken the tooth and Ellie was worried in case she didn't want it because it wasn't a nice tooth! :lol:
> 
> The dentist played along and assured Ellie that it was a good tooth and the tooth fairy would definitely want it, but that daddy was probably right and the tooth fairy probably couldn't find it under her pillowk so she would come back 'tonight' and get it.
> 
> So happily reassured Ellie went to bed, put the tooth back under her pillow and sure enough the tooth fairy came that night and took her tooth!
> 
> And they all lived happily ever after! :lol2:


 
Awww love it:flrt:




feorag said:


> I've never been in a hospital that served delicious appetising meals - they're all bland and the* meat is more like shoe leather*, so a supply of something you really like yourself, like a bowl of salad can be manna from heaven!


 
HORSE:whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> Haha!! Gary is pretty good about things like that...


 
Any news???


----------



## punky_jen

Esarosa said:


> r
> 
> Tbh I'd say the real moral is to have someone with common sense with you.. it's sadly lacking where Will is concerned!
> 
> Other Jen, any bump pictures?:flrt:
> 
> I'm so broody it's ridiculous. Keep telling myself I have to get to two years of breastfeeding ( following who guidelines) before we can try for another, as don't want milk drying up for Arya but every time I see a bump/ newborn/ hear cheetahs(yes really)/ babies/puppies/kittens cry etc it makes my ovaries twang.. bloody ridiculous!



Yeah hospital food is awful, I won't eat the meat there, your better off with a cheese sandwich, when I had Freya I sent hubby out to pizza hut haha.
I have a pic yes, but I warn you, im a mammoth lol, and photobucket is down for maintenance.


----------



## feorag

I'm gutted, Skye's buggered his crucial ligament - we think, but we hope it's not severe.

For the last few days he's been squeaking a bit when gets up after lying down for a while, but only 1 squeak and then he's fine. We've checked everything from his toes to his spine and no amount of movement made him squeak, so we weren't sure at all.

Then yesterday he was out with Barry, ran on ahead a little bit, stopped and turned and squealed only this time he stood with his hind leg held up, so it was the first opportunity to actual discover where the problem was.

I made an appointment to take him to the vets this afternoon and this morning, where he's normally an inch from my bum he stayed lying where he was in the living room, until he heard me open the door to put the washing out. Then he got up and came through squealing all the way and stopped in the kitchen holding up his right leg again.

The vet has given him an anti-inflammatory injection and a 5 day supply of tablets and we have to wait and see. So he's on mild lead exercise and rest! Fingers crossed it isn't serious, but time will tell! So I'm fed up at the minute!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Skye 

Still booked for Wednesday. BP is still a bit high and I was contracting pretty regularly throughout the monitoring. The midwives are still very dubious about whether the induction will work, so I'm getting myself set for a Caesarian


----------



## Esarosa

Poor Skye, hope the anti inflammatory kicks in soon.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: At me!! I was typing in such a hurry last night that I've just noticed I typed "crucial" instead of "cruciate" - sometimes my fingers get left behind my brain and so they gtake short cuts with familiar words.

He is much brighter this morning, so the anti-inflammatories are obviously kicking in, but I'm having to lock him in the living room every time I go out to another room to stop him following me. I do hope we can sort this out! :sad:

Good luck today Jen - I presume you're back at the hospital again?


----------



## Amalthea

I think we all translated :lol:

Not in hospital today... Am in pain today, though, so hoping labor may be starting on its own. Really crampy low in my hip/back area and things touching me feels weird. Not in a nice way. Anything on my belly hurts and anywhere else makes me feel shuddery. *blegh*


----------



## feorag

Nasty! :sad:

When I was in labour with Iain, i didn't even know I was! :roll: All my labour pains were in my spine and because it was a week before he was due I wasn't sure at all.


----------



## DavieB

Saw one of these yesterday, one of the boys said they're one of the most dangerous snakes in theworld. I googled it today they are... I never had my camera or phone with me not allowed at work...


----------



## lisadew24

DavieB said:


> image
> 
> Saw one of these yesterday, one of the boys said they're one of the most dangerous snakes in theworld. I googled it today they are... I never had my camera or phone with me not allowed at work...


I love the eyes


----------



## Amalthea

Taipan?


----------



## Esarosa

DavieB said:


> image
> 
> Saw one of these yesterday, one of the boys said they're one of the most dangerous snakes in theworld. I googled it today they are... I never had my camera or phone with me not allowed at work...


 Is that an eastern Brown snake?!


----------



## DavieB

It is... Katie yes. 

Apparently one of the boys lives in a farm and their common up in the sticks where he is, he had to get pest control out to get one out his roof. Less common where I'm living though. (Thank $£¥€)


----------



## feorag

Beautiful snake - but deadly!

Well Jen'll be off now, hopefully having an induced labour.

I'm off to meet Anyday Anne - I know which I prefer! :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen

Good luck Jen, I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Amalthea

Not a lot happening. Quite achy and crampy, so we are getting there...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oooo Jen, exciting! :2thumb:

We have a visitor for a few days. Angel's half brother (same dad), bred by a friend of ours, who belongs to our other friend has come for a while to help with his socialisation & training. He is called Slim, pedigree name Dorenty's Slim Shady, & he's 9 months old. Slim by name, Slim by nature. He is very finicky with his food & is pretty thin. So we are also trying to fatten him up a bit, as well as lead train him.


----------



## Amalthea

Last time I was put on the monitor (about an hour and a half ago), I was contracting about four times in a ten minute period. Taken some pain killers to take the edge off to try to get some sleep.


----------



## feorag

Any more news Jen??

Davie I had a dream last night that one of my friends had a RBT - how weird is that?


----------



## Amalthea

Contractions are MUCH stronger and lasting longer, but I'm not dilated enough to break my waters, so we are waiting a bit longer to check again.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Is sex out of the question?

Kicked started 2 out of 3 of ours.

I see it as a win win situation for both me and the wife.


----------



## feorag

Whosthedaddy said:


> Is sex out of the question?


Bit difficult in hospital! :lol2: Not a lot of privacy there!


----------



## Whosthedaddy

feorag said:


> Bit difficult in hospital! :lol2: Not a lot of privacy there!


Well now that you put it like that...'its medicinal' could be the excuse?

Oh well at least they have the prostaglandin at hand then as opposed to the home made stuff.

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Plus I've got the shoestring pessary shoved up my girlie bits. On the monitor again. Just waiting for a dr to come examine me and see if I've dilated enough to break my waters.....


----------



## Amalthea

Just been checked. Not good news. Nothing has changed from this morning. So if nothing changes by tomorrow, I'll be booked for a Caesarian.


----------



## feorag

That sucks! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Now I just feel all alone, cuz visiting hours are over.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Just been checked. Not good news. Nothing has changed from this morning. So if nothing changes by tomorrow, I'll be booked for a Caesarian.


 Well balls... belly monster you need to get with the programme, you were giving your mummy lots of early labour signs before even being induced, so get punching and stretching that cervix quck sharp.


----------



## Amalthea

*sigh* still getting lots of strong contractions. Why they won't give another pessary... Cuz I'm already contracting too hard and it could upset the baby.


----------



## feorag

Poor you Jen - I hope something happens by tomorrow so you don't have to have a caesarian.


----------



## Amalthea

Still no change and my contractions have pretty much gone  just had another pessary (the pill this time, cuz it is stronger). Will be reassessed in the morning. Scared and lonely.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

We are adopting another cat from the RSPCA cat shelter up the road, ideally we wouldn't have supported them, but its not nice seeing them in there and wanted to give another a home and a friend for Toffee, they are comming to check the house in the morning. 

Thats gonna be fun when they see 2 massive monster looking iguanas... :whistling2:

P.S thinking of you Jen x


----------



## feorag

Be prepared Shaun! :lol2:

Jen, hope you're feeling better this morning? And hope you don't have to have the caesarian.

ETA: I've just checked Facebook and seen Gary's post that you are now officially dilated enough to have your waters broken! :2thumb: Thinking of you!


----------



## Esarosa

Poor Jen, belly monster is still keeping them waiting. I remember how frustrating it was too keep being told ' you're only one cm' whilst having almost constant contractions..I only sped up when my waters went twenty eight hours after the start. I think Jen's been going longer than that now the poor bugger.


----------



## punky_jen

Big hugs to you Jen, I hope there was some progress made, and you didn't end up with the section.


----------



## bampoisongirl

Seen a few of you asking after Jen, Linzii is posting updates in 18+, at 6pm she was 3cm dilated, now they've got to wait for waters to break or she will be going down to have them broken. She must be knackered!


----------



## feorag

I thought they were breaking them this afternoon??


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I thought they were breaking them this afternoon??


 Nope, had to wait until she was three cm dilated, think Gary said she was going to labour ward two hours ago for them to be broken.


----------



## Esarosa

She's had her waters broken and is due to be checked in roughly two hours according to Gary on Facebook. She's six cm dilated, so I'm hoping baby comes before she needs to be examined. She's been hooked up to an insulin pump, an oxytocin drip, glucose drip and has had an epidural. So they'll inflate babies birth weight somewhat.. so any guesses as to weight and sex?:razz: I thought girl but baby has been so lazy I don't know now :lol2:


----------



## lisadew24

I think boy and 8.1 lbs


----------



## Esarosa

She's being prepped for an emergency section, after all this the poor bugger


----------



## punky_jen

:-( oh no but at least baby will be in her arms very soon


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, that's a shame! Shame about the edpidural - personally I don't like them for baby.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Oh dear, that's a shame! Shame about the edpidural - personally I don't like them for baby.


 Yeah I wanted to avoid it with Arya but it was getting to the point where if I hadn't been left top my own devices I would probably have begged for one and that war only after thirty hours, Jen's been going over seventy two 

update: baby is out but still waiting on more details!


----------



## Colosseum

If you had a bangal cat would you be frightened to let it out


----------



## feorag

I assume you mean Bengal cat?

To be totally honest I don't think it makes any different whether you have a Bengal or Persian or a Siamese - breed makes no different to safely.

So my answer is I wouldn't let any cat out - there are too many dangers out there for cats nowadays.


----------



## Kare

Colosseum said:


> If you had a bangal cat would you be frightened to let it out


Yeah I agree, breed or even no breed, anyone who allows any cat to free range anywhere is an irresponsible cat owner.

Back maybe in the 70's and early 80's there was normally only one car (if that) per household, now there are normally 2 or even more. There are diseases, poisons, and frankly seemingly many more unbalanced people.

Added to the decreased numbers of native birds and mammal species and the fact it is just downright bloody ignorant to allow your animal out to defecate in other peoples private gardens, especially with the risk of toxiplasmosis.

These people who cry after a cat they let out gets hit by a car, when they made to choice to allow a defenceless animal out there, and then get upset with the unseen driver than hit it...I cannot imagine how traumatised I would be if I hit someone's cat because they made the decision to not be responsible for it, I would most likely wish to seek counselling and sue the owners for the cost!!


----------



## Esarosa

It's a boy! Alexander Michael, 9lbs2.5 ounces ( exactly an ounce lighter than Arya,can you imagine how big he'd have been at forty weeks?!)


----------



## feorag

I've just seen his piccie on Facebook - he's gorgeous!! And I certainly wouldn't have liked to birth him at full term! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> I've just seen his piccie on Facebook - he's gorgeous!! And I certainly wouldn't have liked to birth him at full term! :gasp:


 Just the thought makes me cross my legs!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Me too!


----------



## lisadew24

I love the name


----------



## punky_jen

Huge congrats Jen and family, I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## cloggers

As if I've only just seen the pics on facebook, todays the one day I haven't been on and checked until now!

Congrats when you see this Jen, he's gorgeous, and an awesome name!


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx ladies!! He's perfect! <3 the worst part of he whole thing was that he was distressed, and there wasn't enough time to top up the epidural, so the Caesarian was done under general anesthesia  I have only just had the catheter out, so have been bed bound all day. And still can't really care for him myself, so am having to call the midwives for anything and everything. He, however, is perfect and worth everything and more.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Thanx ladies!! He's perfect! <3 the worst part of he whole thing was that he was distressed, and there wasn't enough time to top up the epidural, so the Caesarian was done under general anesthesia  I have only just had the catheter out, so have been bed bound all day. And still can't really care for him myself, so am having to call the midwives for anything and everything. He, however, is perfect and worth everything and more.
> 
> image


He is so gorgeous Jen :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Broodiness level..................rising.................

Awwwwww, he's beautiful Jen. You & Gary must be over the moon! xxx


----------



## feorag

:lol2: at you Colin!!


----------



## Amalthea

Just a bit :flrt: it's hard to believe we have created something so beautiful :flrt:


----------



## punky_jen

Awwww he is beautiful! Im so happy for you all. 
I know how awkward it is when you have had to have a section, I hope you are up on your feet and feeling better soon.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Amalthea said:


> Thanx ladies!! He's perfect! <3 the worst part of he whole thing was that he was distressed, and there wasn't enough time to top up the epidural, so the Caesarian was done under general anesthesia  I have only just had the catheter out, so have been bed bound all day. And still can't really care for him myself, so am having to call the midwives for anything and everything. He, however, is perfect and worth everything and more.
> 
> image


Well done to you both.


----------



## lisadew24

He's gorgeous, hope you feel better soon


----------



## Amalthea

38 weeks :flrt: 










Feeling better this evening. Still sore, obviously, but better. Hoping to go home tomorrow


----------



## lisadew24

That is the cutest pic


----------



## feorag

that's definitely one happy man!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

He definitely is!! The look on his face when they wouldn't let him into the operating room was heartbreaking. Then Mom told me he broke down when he went back.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> He definitely is!! The look on his face when they wouldn't let him into the operating room was heartbreaking. Then Mom told me he broke down when he went back.


 Oh bless him, I didn't realise they wouldn't let birth partner in under general.


----------



## Amalthea

Yup. If you are completely out, they don't let anybody else in.


----------



## selina20

Congrats hun he is gorgeous


----------



## cloggers

Gary looks over the moon, never seen such a happy guy! :lol2:

Congrats again, Xander couldn't have more loving parents than you two.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx everybody!! :flrt: last night was our first night at home. Gary got really frustrated, bless him, cuz he wanted to do everything, so I could get some sleep finally. But I either kept waking up or he'd struggle doing whatever Xander needed. I told him that it is still very early and takes practice. We will get there.


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Thanx everybody!! :flrt: last night was our first night at home. Gary got really frustrated, bless him, cuz he wanted to do everything, so I could get some sleep finally. But I either kept waking up or he'd struggle doing whatever Xander needed. I told him that it is still very early and takes practice. We will get there.


 Bless him. At least he's trying, Will didn't change a nappy until seven weeks and still can't have changed more than thirty now ( that's being optimistic) and she's eight months! He's bathed her twice, and got her dressed about ten times. When she was just born it was me doing everything 24/7 so in my eyes Gary is a superstar!

It gets easier when they start differentiating between night and day and stop pooing at night. You'll probably still wake up a lot, and unfortunately he won't be able to help that. Apparently if you breastfeed you're more hyper aware of babies movements breathing etc, so y can respond to them quicker. Not so great when you're shattered though. With practise he'll also be able to change baby in pitch black, thus disturbing baby less and you too. It takes time, but he's doing fab off the sounds of things, hundred man points to him!

Dunno if he's planning on wearing baby at all, Will is adamant if he'd have been slimmer than he was when she was born it'd have made things miles easier for him. It's just there is a group on Facebook called sling dads UK, there's loads of mums on there too, but they're a really fab bunch so figured I'd mention it. Most are rockers and self proclaimed geeks


----------



## feorag

Of course you'll both get there, Jen. Every new parent bringing home their first child worries and feels insecure and nervous, but you'll be fine! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Gosh it's quiet on here lately. What's everybody been up to?


----------



## Kare

Esarosa said:


> Gosh it's quiet on here lately. What's everybody been up to?


I didn't want to ruin the good vibe with sad news, so have not really posted at all. :blush: 

Unfortunately regarding my sister,weeks or months turned out to be optimistic. She passed away on Saturday and I have been in Hertfordshire since then, travelling home today then back for the funeral next Friday.


----------



## DavieB

Kare, I'm so sorry to hear that. You and your family have my sympathy. RIP.


----------



## Esarosa

Kare said:


> I didn't want to ruin the good vibe with sad news, so have not really posted at all. :blush:
> 
> Unfortunately regarding my sister,weeks or months turned out to be optimistic. She passed away on Saturday and I have been in Hertfordshire since then, travelling home today then back for the funeral next Friday.


 Oh gosh, I'm so so sorry lovely :grouphug:


----------



## feorag

I'm so sorry to hear that!! This may sound harsh, but this was probably the best outcome for your sister, as imao there is nothing worse for a person than wasting away with cancer and nothing worse for relatives than to sit, powerless, and watch it happen. I am saying this from the heart.

My mother was diagnosed with lung cancer in June. It was a year the following November when the disease really took control and she was becoming quite weak and having coughing fits that brought blood and collapse and she was in hospital. She was frightened to go back home and wanted to go into a hospice - I didn't want this because in my mind she wasn't hospice 'material' yet and was trying to persuade her to come and live with me. The following day before I went to visit her, she had a coughing fit, the tumour burst an artery in her lung and she basically drowned instantly. It was a terrible shock for me and my brother, but I saw it as a blessed release. Having nursed her mother through a slow death from cancer and then watched her younger brother fade away with the same disease until he looked like a Belsen pow, I knew the thought that she would end up like that terrified my mother and I know that it terrified me to have to watch it happen. 

Sometimes these things happen for a good reason, although in grief it's hard to always see that.


----------



## Amalthea

Kare, I'm so sorry... But I agree completely with Eileen. I know it is hard, but try to look at it as a blessing *big hugs*


----------



## Zoo-Man

So sorry Kare, sending love & thoughts x


----------



## Shell195

So sorry Kare (((HUGS)))
I agree with the rest, my friend died of lung cancer and it was horrid seeing her struggling for so long


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## feorag

Great photos Jen!


----------



## Amalthea

Gotta keep Xander in front of my ruined belly until I can start fixing it :lol:


----------



## feorag

Take a wee while for all that to shrink - breast feeding helps!


----------



## Amalthea

Thank goodness!! Although, I've been told it takes longer after a Caesarian


----------



## cloggers

Awesome photos  how's diesel coping?


----------



## Amalthea

He now protects Xander from the postman instead of me, bless him :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thank goodness!! Although, I've been told it takes longer after a Caesarian


I can see that, because your movement is so restricted because of your scar.



Amalthea said:


> He now protects Xander from the postman instead of me, bless him :flrt:


that's good! :2thumb:

I'm off to meet Anyday Anne and her grandson for lunch today. I've had a very quiet week - only childy minding yesterday, other that that been in the house on the computer researching my Scottish ancestors!


----------



## Amalthea

Yesterday, I really scared myself trying to get up off the couch. Felt like my belly just opened up... It's all okay, but dear god it hurt. They think I just stretched the internal stitches...


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> Thank goodness!! Although, I've been told it takes longer after a Caesarian


Hi hun, after my first section I was given a leaflet of exercises to do when the wound had healed some. I don;t know if you were given one, but there should be something like it online if not. It takes a while to loose the jiggle belly, but it can be done over time.

Lovely pics by the way


----------



## feorag

I remember lying in bed after I had Iain, looking down and seeing my feet!! I was so excited to see my flat belly back until ........................... I stood up! Then it was all still there! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

I'll have a look on t'internet on what I can do... 

The worst moment was in the bath and the water took away gravity and my belly swayed *lol*


----------



## punky_jen

Wow im surprised you managed to even get in the bath. No way il be able to do that. Poor sean is gonna have to help me in and out the shower as it is :-/ 

Maybe im a wuss lol


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone Just a flying visit i'm afraid as i have been diagnosed with a serious health problem and am curently waiting for an operation to try and cure the proble.I am constantly in and out of hospital now and will be till i am well enough to actually have the operation done, so as oyu can imagine I am not online much at all.
I want to sy congrats to jen on the birth of Xander and hope that everything goes well from now on for you all. I also hope everyone else is doing ok and having a good time wth life.
I will try to pop in now and then as i feel upto it but will also be on facebook as and when i can too for those who are on my friends list on there.
See you all soon


----------



## Esarosa

Hope you're better soon Sammy.

Punky Jen I don't think you're a wimp, my cousin went and lived at her mum and dads after birth of her little gir(failed induction emergency section) as she couldn't manage her bath tub and they had a shower cubicle. ( She said getting in and out was agony)


----------



## Amalthea

I was scared about getting in the bath, but determined. The first shower I had when I got home, Gary got in with me to help. 

Good luck, Sam!! Hope you get to feeling better *hugs*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hope your back to health soon Sam xx


----------



## feorag

Some funnies!

20 Cats That Are Doing It Wrong


and 


http://www.buzzfeed.com/virginmobilelive/27-cats-that-just-cant-handle-it-5l87?b=1


----------



## DavieB

Eileen killed the thread


----------



## Amalthea

I got the lovely card, Eileen and Jai :flrt: thank you!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> I got the lovely card, Eileen and Jai :flrt: thank you!!


You are very welcome...must point out its my mum Eileen not Feorag Eileen :lol2: shes been getting me to show pics Jen, she loves babies. She won our bet on whether you were having a boy or a girl :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Haha!! I did wonder :lol:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Haha!! I did wonder :lol:


Yeah it would be a bit random :lol2:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> Eileen killed the thread


Bugger off Davie!! :lol2:

I post, nobody answers, that doesn't mean I killed the thread!!! :bash:


----------



## ami_j

Dex at the park today


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless him!

I've been meeting a couple of old friends from way back when we were in the Young Farmers in the 60s for lunch and now I'm childminding.


----------



## feorag

My goodness was I the last one on here over a day ago? The thread is dying! :gasp:

Anyway I've just had an excellent night turning the clock back to the 60s at the big steel slug on the banks of the Tyne (The Sage!). The silver 60s, New Amen Corner, Wayne Fontana, the Merseybeats, Dave Berry and Mike Pender - great night. Scary thing was that I knew all the words to all the songs and sung my heart out!!!


----------



## ami_j

That sounds like fun  and it is, need a threat cattle prod :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Big frown from me tonight, our oldest cat whos 17 (i think) had a fit tonight foaming at the mouth and maybe a bit of blood come up as well.

Trip to the vets tomorrow, I'm not hopeful she will come home with us though


----------



## ami_j

Jaggers said:


> Big frown from me tonight, our oldest cat whos 17 (i think) had a fit tonight foaming at the mouth and maybe a bit of blood come up as well.
> 
> Trip to the vets tomorrow, I'm not hopeful she will come home with us though


*hug* hopefully there is something they can do for her


----------



## Amalthea

It frightens me at how well I remember the words to songs from the 80s :lol: glad you had a good time!!  

Today was my first day of just Xander and I. And I was teary most of the day. Feeling better now, but I wouldn't put him down most of the day. It has bugged me since he was born, but since I've not had any alone time with him yet, I don't think it really went to the front of my mind til today. Basically, my brain is evil and telling me that I missed out, cuz I wasn't awake when Xander was born and I don't even remember the first time I held him. :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Jaggers said:


> Big frown from me tonight, our oldest cat whos 17 (i think) had a fit tonight foaming at the mouth and maybe a bit of blood come up as well.
> 
> Trip to the vets tomorrow, I'm not hopeful she will come home with us though


I'm so sorry  hopefully something can be done for her  *hugs*


----------



## Guest

ami_j said:


> *hug* hopefully there is something they can do for her





Amalthea said:


> I'm so sorry  hopefully something can be done for her  *hugs*


 
Cheers guys, GF's mum has suggested kidney failure but I am wondering if she has something like a brain tumour


----------



## Esarosa

Hope your cat's ok jaggers 

Eileen that sounds like a brilliant night.

 Jen, I know you must feel robbed not remembering your first cuddle. For what it's worth your hormones should start to settle down in the next couple of weeks, and I found I stopped being so teary then. Breastfeeding helps to regulate them too and can help fend off the baby blues.

If you're still feeling this way in a month or so or if it gets worse it may be worth talking to somebody. Birth trauma can cause post traumatic stress symptoms for some women. Birth Trauma Association | Helping people traumatised by childbirth


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx for that, Katie


----------



## feorag

Jaggers said:


> Cheers guys, GF's mum has suggested kidney failure but I am wondering if she has something like a brain tumour


So sorry to hear about your fat. It could be kidney failure because when the kidneys fail they stop filtering the toxins and instead they invade the body and toxins could bring on a fit!

How did you get on at the vets? :sad: 


Amalthea said:


> It frightens me at how well I remember the words to songs from the 80s :lol: glad you had a good time!!
> 
> Today was my first day of just Xander and I. And I was teary most of the day. Feeling better now, but I wouldn't put him down most of the day. It has bugged me since he was born, but since I've not had any alone time with him yet, I don't think it really went to the front of my mind til today.
> Basically, my brain is evil and telling me that I missed out, cuz I wasn't awake when Xander was born and I don't even remember the first time I held him. :blush:


Feeling like that is pretty common even when you've had a natural birth Jen - it's your homones pure and simple. I'm sure you'll pick up soon, but if not, then that link Katie gave you should help. 


Esarosa said:


> Eileen that sounds like a brilliant night.


It was Katie, but you know age is a strange thing. When I was 17 I loved Wayne Fontana - he had that sort of upturned mouth that looked very kissable (as did Ray Davies of the Kinks) Now I know I'm nearly 50 years old than I was then, but it was still a shock when he walked on the stage - he looked like a cross between old Jock Ewing from Dallas (white hair, stetson, cowboy look), Billy Connelly and Worzel Gummidge! :rofl:

However, irrespective of how any of them looked as they were all in their 60s their voices were all excellent, apart from Steve Pender - I found him a bit disappointing (as did Linden and Mary), although the Searchers were never quite my cup of tea, I was more for the Kinks, the Hollies, the Beatles and the Stones.

But an excellent night of 60s music! :2thumb:

Now I'm back from this month's GSDR walk. We decided to get there about 3/4 hour after they would have set off just because of Skye's problem. He was on the ceiling with excitement and when we walked over the dunes and he saw the other 19 dogs he was squealing with excitement. When we let him off he was all over the place, didn't know which dog to follow, upset a few by chasing them, then one of the bitches decided she'd had enough and turned on him! Every time he went anywhere near him she chased him off and i think it did him the world of good in terms of teaching him how to behave. He did upset Barclay the guide dog in training, because Barclay started to play with him and that excited him and he ended up bowling him over, so that put paid to that friendship!!! :roll: 

Other than that Barry and I were delighted with his behaviour. When we got back to the car park, we dried him off and just let him sit beside us at the boot of our car. We were parked next to the couple who organise the walk and they have a table where they put out cake, coffee and the collecting tin and I'd taken along some home made marmalade and postcards to sell, so everyone was milling around our car and talking to us and he was so calm and happy to have people speaking to him. Lots of the owners had their dogs sitting on leaders at the back of their cars and they were all fine, until a guy arrived with his GSD (far too late), but every dog knew that that dog hadn't been on the beach with them and they were all barking at him including Skye who didn't want him anywhere near him - isn't that interesting?

so another excellent day!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I haven't posted as I haven't done much of interest really. 

Eileen, sounds like Skye is certainly getting something from his meetings. You must be thrilled with how he's coming on.

Jen, enjoy your time with Xander whilst you can. He'll be a teenager sooner than you realise, haha x


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> So sorry to hear about your fat.


Ooops!! :blush: Apologies Jaggers, I've just noticed my typo! :roll:

I think these walks are really doing Skye the power of good Colin, which is why I really didn't want to miss this one, as he missed the last one and has missed 2 weeks of playgroup. I really didn't want him to take a backward step when he's doing so well.


----------



## Kare

My sisters funeral was on Friday. Was very bizarre. There was a woman reading the overall ceremony and that included a lot about who Tina was...90% of which was utter rubbish, just generic stuff and quite untrue in relation to the woman I knew

I don't wish to speak ill of the dead in events like this, but I do believe that saying things that were frankly just not true was not right either.

My sister said some true stuff and it did make me cry, so did having to see Tinas 14 year old son as a pall bearer, it just was not fair! 

Yesterday we met with Steves brother and sister in law, they have two beagles so went for a long walk around Rushmere park in Leighton buzzard and had lunch with them before driving home.

Need to take the hire car back soon.


----------



## feorag

I know exactly what you mean - as (what I consider to be) an honest person, i believe in speaking the truth and if you can't say something nice then say nothing at all. I must admit I have sat at funerals and wondered how much of what was said was true, because it didn't 'identify' with the deceased as I knew them.

I remember years ago a very elderly cat judge printed a letter in "Our Cats" saying that she was amazed at how cat judges (even the most curmudgeonly) have such wonderful obituaries printed about them after they died and invited people to write hers early so she could see how wonderful they could make her! And it's true!


----------



## Esarosa

Kare, death and funerals bring about lots of strange people and comments in my experience. At my mothers funeral, some who were awful to her in life turned up. They were hugging me after the funeral saying how devastated they were and how missed she'd be, and that they were thinking of me. My twelve year old self had less of a filter than I do now so I told them I thought they were very fake and couldn't understand what they got out of being there other than allaying their guilt. My brothers and dad were mortified, but I felt I should be honest. I sometimes think people want to say a few words or be present to get attention from others. So someone they barely knew becomes their best friend they've lost. Folk are strange. I'm thinking of you and her kids xx


----------



## Amalthea

Well, sometimes I truly hate my body. Remember that I damaged my eye last year during one of my crying spells by stabbing it with toilet paper? Well, from time to time, the scar lifts and aggravates the eye. That happened during the night yesterday. So all day yesterday, I was completely blind, cuz when I opened my good eye, it moved my bad eye. So at about midnight last night, we went to A&E, since resting it all day did nothing. I've been given antibiotic drops and numbing drops. Today I can open my good eye and even my bad one for very short periods of time. 

Really bad timing, since I've been teary. Ended up falling apart yesterday, cuz I feel completely useless. Gary has been amazing and doing pretty much everything. Even helping me aim Xander to get him to latch when I don't have either eye....


----------



## feorag

That sounds horrendous Jen. I need my sight so much I can't think of anything worse!


----------



## Esarosa

Eek Jen that sounds awful


----------



## Amalthea

It's crap!! I can see right now, though, so am a little less useless.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh god Jen, that sounds awful. Hope your eye improves. Good job Gary is a good'un.


----------



## Amalthea

It's less painful today, but still really hard to keep it open. Think it's tired...


----------



## feorag

It's probably a combination of tiredness and your eyes being dry, because tiredness does that to eyes. Have you tried just used artifical tears drops in your eyes to keep it lubricated?

I'm fed up I've just had a call from a call centre about my computer - another scam!!! Is there no end to which these people will stoop to cause problems on your computer??? :bash:

I could barely understand a word he was saying most of the time because his accent was so broken, but basically he said he was ringing from Windows and told me that their software had shown that my computer had been downloading viruses that were corrupting my hard drive and my mother board, so they would show me how to stop this happening. I said no thanks because I had no proof who they were and that they could be anyone. So he told me that he was from windows and repeated it all again, so I asked how were they going to "show" me. He said he would put me through to a technician and he would show me. I asked how he could show me without talking me through doing something or taking remote control of my computer and there was no way anybody was going to do that. So in the end I said I didn't trust that he was who he said he was, so he could give me the telephone number and I would ring back, then I would know if he was genuine or not. His answer? OK madam, I'll ring you later and have a nice day!!! :bash:

The worrying thing is that I know friends of mine would be so worried at the thought of downloading a virus into their computer that they would believe this guy and let them do whatever they wanted to do, which undoubtedly would be to download some sort of software to give them control over my computer.

Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## Amalthea

I've got some eye lube ( :lol: ) from the last time it acted up, so will have Gary put some of that in later. I can't do eye drops myself :blush:

We've had that same scammy phone call, too, Eileen!!


----------



## Amalthea

Just wore Xander out of the house for the first time!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I've got some eye lube ( :lol: ) from the last time it acted up, so will have Gary put some of that in later. I can't do eye drops myself :blush:
> 
> We've had that same scammy phone call, too, Eileen!!


I really ssips you off doesn't it?



Amalthea said:


> Just wore Xander out of the house for the first time!!


I hear they're the newest fashion accessory! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Amalthea

Another one that gets on my nerves is those "short surveys" that are always done by an Asian person named "Steve"... :roll:

Definitely THE fashion accessory of the season


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Just wore Xander out of the house for the first time!!


Wee,I loved it once I got used to it. So much easier shopping, feeding etc ( once you get used to it)


feorag said:


> I really ssips you off doesn't it?
> 
> I hear they're the newest fashion accessory! :roll2: PMSL!!


 They totally are!


Amalthea said:


> Another one that gets on my nerves is those "short surveys" that are always done by an Asian person named "Steve"... :roll:
> 
> Definitely THE fashion accessory of the season
> 
> image


Awwww squishy cuddles:flrt:
This will sound totally random but breast milk for eye drops works wonders if you can manage drops at all.

Eileen my nan has had that scam before and she is very gullible, it was just sheer chance my brother was there to intercept before she gave details


----------



## Amalthea

Breast milk?? Really?? I can't get drops in myself. I have to literally hold my eye open for somebody else to do it :blush:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Are yours not big enough to reach your eyes if you lie flat on a settee and tilt your head back! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Quite possibly :lol:


----------



## cloggers

I can't do eye drops. I make my mum do them :blush:

My nanna got a phone call similar to that the other day Eileen. She's got the onset of dementia and gets really worried about stuff. I set all her wifi up and nonsense like that and she loves all her little sewing websites online that she reads. Walked in as she was halfway through this phone call. She'd got upset and convinced herself I'd shout at her so was about to give this man all her details to fix her perfectly working computer!!


I'd gone round to check on her a few months back cos my grandad was away and some slimey bugger had talked his way into the house for some free loft installation thing. No id or anything! Doesn't even bare thinking about what could of happened.


----------



## Amalthea

Glad it isn't just me, Chloe!! :blush:

It's disgusting how these scum bags target the impressionable.


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Quite possibly :lol:


Most certainly I'd say, given how much bigger they will be at the minute! :roll:

Chloe that was my point - it's very scary, because they would likely have talked her through downloading some sort of software that would help them to either bugger up her computer, or more likely gain access to it without her knowledge. :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

They are GINORMOUS!!!!! Especially when they need emptying :lol:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Breast milk?? Really?? I can't get drops in myself. I have to literally hold my eye open for somebody else to do it :blush:


:lol2: yes really, it's too do with the antibodies found in it apparently ( though I'd have thought it's your milk, your antibodies sui surely it shouldn't add any benefit) but it does work for all sorts, cuts/ scrapes,eye problems, ears etc. Maybe it's too do with the stem cells they've now found in it, I've no idea.


----------



## Amalthea

Craziness!!


----------



## Kare

My Mum with anything eye related use to stick a hot (not burning hot!) used teabag on it!!


----------



## Esarosa

Kare said:


> My Mum with anything eye related use to stick a hot (not burning hot!) used teabag on it!!


My late nana only had tea bags in for this reason, she used loose tea for drinks, and said tea bags tasted like soil (what on earth?)


----------



## feorag

Tea bags are definitely good for soothing sore eyes.

Forgot to tell you I made a batch of marmalade to sell for GSDR rescue and took it to the walk on Saturday and sold 5 of the 6 jars. I'm planning on making more to put on the table when I go to fundraise at PaH in June. I've also made a batch of Cadbury Egg chickens for the Sanctuary's tombola at Easter weekend.











I've also had Anyday Anne on the job knitting too!


----------



## Amalthea

That all looks so pretty, Eileen!!! I don't even like marmalade, but I'd buy a jar, cuz of how pretty it looks!!


----------



## feorag

:lol2: thank you. I posted the photo on the handmade thread in Off topic and Fantapants said they looked like something in Harrods! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Totally!! Really well put together


----------



## punky_jen

Ohh they look lovely! Im not fond on the orange kind, but lemon marmalade is yummmm


----------



## Esarosa

I saw this in off topic and agree with fanta they look really professional. Confession time, I don't think I've ever tried marmalade.


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> image


 Beautiful picture. How is the eye today?


----------



## Amalthea

Better, but sore.


----------



## Shell195

Had Kizzy my little female Duprasi pts yesterday, she had become very old and stopped eating  Bob is still with me but hes starting to slow down and looks old now too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Katie, Ive never tried marmalade either! Im really fussy with food & if I don't like the look or smell of something, I wont try it :lol2:

Shell, sorry to hear about Kizzy  xx


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Had Kizzy my little female Duprasi pts yesterday, she had become very old and stopped eating  Bob is still with me but hes starting to slow down and looks old now too


Ah, bless her, but you had her a few years didn't you?? Poor Kizzy and bless Bob! :flrt:



Zoo-Man said:


> Katie, Ive never tried marmalade either! Im really fussy with food & if I don't like the look or smell of something, I wont try it :lol2:


I hated marmalade when I was young, but as I've got older my tastes have changed and I now find I like things I hated when I was younger. One of these is marmalade - now I quite like it. Well at least I like mine, don't know about shop marmalade cos I never buy it.

Katie is very easy to use if you buy the Seville Orange pulp. If you do it from scratch with the oranges it's a bloody nightmare!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

So sorry about Kizzy, Shell  Rosie is really looking old now, too...


----------



## feorag

Forgot to say Colin- you are just like Iain. If he didn't like the look of something he wouldn't eve attempt to taste it! :bash:

off to meet Anyday Anne and Linden for lunch in half an hour! :jump:


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Had Kizzy my little female Duprasi pts yesterday, she had become very old and stopped eating  Bob is still with me but hes starting to slow down and looks old now too


 Sorry Shell


----------



## Amalthea

Just been out for a short walk with Xander and Diesel


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Had Kizzy my little female Duprasi pts yesterday, she had become very old and stopped eating  Bob is still with me but hes starting to slow down and looks old now too


*hug* sorry to hear that Shell


----------



## harland3

*help?*

hey, just spotted this thread! i have 3 cats, i need to rehome one tho, she is a bit nervous and cant be rehomed with children in the house, this is why im having to let her go  she would suit a lovely older couple, with a less hectic life style! if any body can help please message me, i dont want her going to anyone horrible and selling her on, or her to end up in a bad home  she is so lovely, a fat white tortie, she has been spayed and is about 4 yrs, loves fuss, doesn't go out much prefers to sleep in a pile of clean washing! just feel so bad for her being so scared all the time of my little boy  

my other cat is a grumpy ginger female, thinks she is a tiger :/ and a black kitten we found about 8 months ago who never left and no one claimed! cats are funny little things!

forgot to mention i live in hinckley xx


----------



## feorag

Have you posted this in the classified rehoming thread too? if not, it might be worth doing and a photograph will help. Irrespective of what we might think, people do judge by looks first! :sad:


----------



## feorag

Had to share this.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Had to share this.
> 
> image


:rotfl:


----------



## feorag

It's a corker isn't it?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> It's a corker isn't it?


It really is  

Did the rattyboys have a nice birthday? been a year and a week since you got them, cos you got them the same day I got my ginger girls and it was their birthday last week, would wager they are the same age


----------



## feorag

Yes they did. Archie has got a proper wheeze going on atm so I've just put him on Baytril! :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Yes they did. Archie has got a proper wheeze going on atm so I've just put him on Baytril! :roll:


 Oh dear.I really miss having rats, but the frequent ri's etc I don't miss.

Eileen any idea why the gsdr page occasionally has people's names as if they've commented, but then there is nothing there?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yes they did. Archie has got a proper wheeze going on atm so I've just put him on Baytril! :roll:


Oh dear


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Eileen any idea why the gsdr page occasionally has people's names as if they've commented, but then there is nothing there?


Ooh, no!! I haven't noticed any without comments. Are you just on the north east page??


----------



## Amalthea

A picture of me and my Grandpa... 










Me and Xander


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Ooh, no!! I haven't noticed any without comments. Are you just on the north east page??


 Yep it's baffling me. One the other day had comments under it but I couldn't see the original post, then yesterday your name was up, I could see people had viewed it but not what was put. I know some ladies in a baby group mentioned missing posts I guess this is what they meant..


----------



## Amalthea

I had that problem in the baby group, but they showed up eventually.


----------



## Nix

Any cat chatters experienced in hand rearing newborns about?

Hi everyone I haven't seen in ages!


----------



## Esarosa

Nix said:


> Any cat chatters experienced in hand rearing newborns about?
> 
> Hi everyone I haven't seen in ages!


 Hey hun I've Facebooked the cavalry

edit to add, I know in the past they've mentioned abidec vitamins and a bit of probiotic yoghurt to goats milk mixture, but unsure of quantities, and unsure as to whether it'd be suitable for cats


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Yep it's baffling me. One the other day had comments under it but I couldn't see the original post, then yesterday your name was up, I could see people had viewed it but not what was put. I know some ladies in a baby group mentioned missing posts I guess this is what they meant..


Well I've no idea cos it hasn't happened to me - yet!! Hopefully it will sort itself out.



Nix said:


> Any cat chatters experienced in hand rearing newborns about?
> 
> Hi everyone I haven't seen in ages!


Hi Nix - I'm about for another three-quarters of an hour or so. Katie is right I use full fat goats milk - half a pint and add a teaspoon of pro-biotic yoghurt and 5 drops of ABIDEC *baby *vitamins. 

I make up a batch of half a pint, pour it into a clean bottle and store it in the fridge for 24 hours after that I throw it out and make up a new batch. When I'm feeding I take out what I need in a small basin and warm it in a large ramekin of hot water to the temperature I need. Any more questions feel free to ask away.

I'm off at 12:30. A few of us in the north east group are joining up for a walk on the beach at Cresswell. It's such a fabulous beach and the more walks I can get in with Skye hopefully the better he'll get and the more he'll relax around dogs and then we can get his muzzle off - I hope!

Then we are retiring to the pub for drinkies! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

i've stimulated mum's milk and one of the kittens had a good sucking reflex, she is eating from mum when I make mum lie down. Yay! It has only taken me 3 days and nights! Other kit refusing the syringe as well now. Not sure what to do to get him going again. He won't latch onto mum.


----------



## feorag

When we had queens who hadn't the patience to lie still and let kittens suckle, we used to lie them on their backs wedged down the gap between our legs/knees. Then we would express a bit of milk out of a working nipple, put a kitten on it, put our hands over the kitten's head and use our fingers to kind of pull the milk into the nipple so the kitten didn't have to suck too hard to get the milk. It worked really well for us.


----------



## feorag

Well today didn't quite work out as the pleasurable experience I was expecting. Fact is I could have punched Skye's lights out the way he behaved today! :devil:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/11067560-post838.html


----------



## DavieB

I went to a nature park today. 

Held a koala fed kangaroos ostriches, played with some primates through a fence. One monkey tried to pee on me though the fence because I wouldn't feed him biscuits. He was giving it his all trying to get the range, had my back to him watching the meerkats to begin with lucky I turned round. Il try get pictures up.


----------



## DavieB

Davie Bruce's photos | Facebook
Davie Bruce's photos | Facebook
Davie Bruce's photos | Facebook
Davie Bruce's photos | Facebook

Sorry struggling to get links on ipad to make img codes with


----------



## Esarosa

Looks like you had fun Davie. I'm very jealous of koala cuddles!

Eileen, hope you're not to sore today.


----------



## feorag

Great photos Davie - I'm starting to get quite jealous of your new lifestyle! :lol2: Especially given that I was struggling on the beach yesterday with the wind and the cold and there's you in shorts and t-shirt! :bash:

I'm fine this morning Katie thanks - that sand really cream crackered my hips though. Still got sand in my hair, but I've got th rats to clean out today so decided to forego a morning shower, do the rats and APDs, a bit of highly necessary housework and then I'm going to have a long leisurely bath and hair wash.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

DavieB said:


> Davie Bruce's photos | Facebook
> Davie Bruce's photos | Facebook
> Davie Bruce's photos | Facebook
> Davie Bruce's photos | Facebook
> 
> Sorry struggling to get links on ipad to make img codes with


Cleland Wildlife Park?

Its so different to the safari parks here as you can get up rather close to the free roaming inhabitants


----------



## Shell195

Click the photo to see Kalos playing in the snow


----------



## DavieB

It's the gorge wildlife park. Just up not west road into the hills.

My favourites were the ostriches, really big animals and yet they take grain out your hand so gently. I never risked petting one but next time I will amazing big creatures. The younger one seemed very keen on my hat

The monkeys playing with my hat were quite awesome too. Part from a baldy grumpy warty one.


----------



## Kare

I am very glad for you you enjoyed your Koala encounter, but I totally support the regulations across other parts of Australia banning it. They are very private animals who really can feel nothing but stress from such tourist events. :gasp:


----------



## DavieB

He never even looked up, or moved or anything, he never even stopped eating I doubt it's possible to care less about an encounter. The one I held was in training as it was a baby so if any were going to be skittish it would be a baby. Reptiles, birds, primates in my limited experience are more likely to be stressed by an encounter than the koala was. 

It's a small wildlife park, not a the park or busy zoo. There are 3 handling sessions per day unless its hot. 

And if a park allowing customers to handle a koala can allow more people in the door and contribute more funds to looking after injured koalas, wallabies kangaroos etc it can't be argued with. They reckon the stress levels your talking of can cause lower birth rates I was holding a captive bred baby...a lot of the koalas in adelaide come from kangaroo island where koalas are neutered due to their highnumbers, they are also captured and released into the adelaide hills. They are not an endangered species, not even threatened in south australia.

I kept a green iguana in the UK. This animal could have cared less about human encounters, he was left to do as he pleased but occasionally I'd handle him in attempts to make him less aggressive this definitely stressed him. Other people on this forum keep what some people would call questionable as long as the animals care is A+ then surely there is no real issue.

I can also find videos of wild koalas appearing in people's gardens and being in no hurry to leave, they don't seem that private a friend here regularly gets koala visitors in her garden which don't instantly run off. I also have a video on my facebook of a wild koala drinking out a friends water bottle. Rabbits seem more private and fearful than koalas from my brief time here.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> [URL="http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/shell195/th_kalosinsnow_zpsd09bbd8b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Click the photo to see Kalos playing in the snow


He looks like he's really enjoying it and he certainly looks a confident happy dog now. So is he staying?? :whistling2:

BTW where did you get your long lunge rein from?? Jane is looking for something like that for Pablo when she is somewhere where she can't let him off leash. 

:lol2: I had to laugh at him on the beach on Saturday, poor boy. He absolutely was hating every minute. hating the cold and the wind and all those big German Shepherds!!


----------



## cloggers

Kalos looks like hes enjoying that :lol2: 

It appears the entire country has snow but us. Not that I'm complaining! I don't want it!! I'm off to a gig in Manchester tonight so hoping the roads aren't too bad. 
My friend from college lives on a farm up in Cumbria and they've got horrendous 10/12ft snow drifts. Never seen it that bad. Sheep aren't coping too well


----------



## feorag

We've got none over here on the east coats either, Chloe, which is very odd as we tend to get it more than the west coast.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> We've got none over here on the east coats either, Chloe, which is very odd as we tend to get it more than the west coast.


 It's been trying to snow here today, but very half heartedly. I'm not complaining. Do wish it would warm up a touch though.


----------



## feorag

Aye, she's cold all right!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

We have had a small amount of snow here, but nothing major. But its bloody freezing cold!!!


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> We've got none over here on the east coats either, Chloe, which is very odd as we tend to get it more than the west coast.


None here either, which is normal, through all this snow we have only seen snow twice. One just a dusting, the other maybe 3cm's. Either lasted past early morning.

Really cold, the sky is bright white so know there is sun behind all the cloud. That's the hardest thing, the sun is there, it is our turn!!

Really down at the moment, the weather breaking could make a massive difference to so many of us.


----------



## DavieB

Why did you leave australia Kare?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

DavieB said:


> It's the gorge wildlife park. Just up not west road into the hills.


Now did we go there...mmmm, not sure, but if it had animals then we must have















:lol2:

The amount of money we spent on biscuits!






























Kare said:


> I am very glad for you you enjoyed your Koala encounter, but I totally support the regulations across other parts of Australia banning it. They are very private animals who really can feel nothing but stress from such tourist events. :gasp:


Wild ones aren't too fussed mind? By the time we went to the 'waterfall' that was dried up at this time of year, he had come down and didn't seem bothered by us at all.

Then again he was left alone and not passed from pillar to post.




























@ First Falls


----------



## feorag

I totally agree Kare - it's about time we had some sun, we do need it!!!

I'm off out now to meet Anyday Anne for a shopping trip.


----------



## Amalthea

I love snow, but I'm sick of winter now!! It's snowing again here and I've got a doctor appointment this afternoon, so I've got to bundle Xander into the cold. Not impressed. 

This is on the drive to Gary's work:


----------



## DavieB

:whistling2:You people, constantly complaining about the weather.


----------



## Amalthea

Shut it, you!! Bet you're over flowing with vitamin D!

And I really do like the snow. I'm usually the one all excited over it when everybody is complaining.


----------



## DavieB

I love snow too. Going to miss it a bit, it's going to be messed up having Christmas in 35-40 degree heat. 

Do you miss your Texan weather? I have a friend who lives in Houston now, for some messed up reason she visits Scotland every winter...would you Gary and Xander ever emigrate there?


----------



## Amalthea

I am not a Texan and wouldn't ever call that place home. My home is in western Washington State and the weather there is almost identical to the UK. I've only ever lived in Texas for about four months while I waited for a visa for here and I hated it. My Mom lives in Texas.


----------



## cloggers

DavieB said:


> I love snow too. Going to miss it a bit, it's going to be messed up having Christmas in 35-40 degree heat.


One of my dads best friends emigrated to Australia when he was 24, he's 40 now and every year he comes home to spend Christmas in England because it just isn't right :lol2:


----------



## feorag

DavieB said:


> :whistling2:You people, constantly complaining about the weather.


No comment!!!



But lots of unprintable thoughts! :lol2:


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> Why did you leave australia Kare?


I had a University course to start in the UK.

I would likely move out there again, but no real desire to just yet. Have more plans here for the time being.


----------



## DavieB

Amalthea said:


> I am not a Texan and wouldn't ever call that place home. My home is in western Washington State and the weather there is almost identical to the UK. I've only ever lived in Texas for about four months while I waited for a visa for here and I hated it. My Mom lives in Texas.


Sorry my mistake, you seem to really hate Texas lol. Why the hate for it?

I always thought Seattle to be quite warm, it is retry far north I guess though. (I know your not saying your from Seattle only place I know in Washington though)


----------



## Amalthea

Well, for a start, it is full of Texans  really can't stand the hypocritical bible bashing or misogyny. Plus there is the rodeo culture... My PahPa (grandfather) once said to me "the rodeo is in town. You like animals, so you should go". Yes, I am going to go watch the abuse of animals be made into a spectacle. :roll:

Seattle is about an hour north of "home"  but definitely not warm. Same as here


----------



## feorag

I thought Texas was full of fat Mexicans! It certainly seemed to be when I was there, although I was right on the border.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, there's that, too. Americans are definitely in the minority in many parts of Texas.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Couldn't agree more about rodeos Jen. Why they are still allowed I don't know! Mind you, look at Bull Fighting in other countries..... :devil:


----------



## SakuraPastel

Couldn't take these on purpose! A healthy happy Jellybean greeting me after work with a big sneeze!










Though in this one I think shes trying to tell me something.

Feed me!!!


----------



## feorag

I just think she's been taught to put her hand over her mouth when she sneezes.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thread arise!!!!

Its Angel's first show tomorrow (well today!). We're very hopeful that she'll do well. :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Thread arise!!!!
> 
> Its Angel's first show tomorrow (well today!). We're very hopeful that she'll do well. :2thumb:


 Good luck today


----------



## feorag

Oooh!! Good Luck Colin & Clark. Hope she does you proud, but you'll still be taking the best dog home!

I'm off to face paint and do tombola at Asda all day today to raise money for the Sanctuary.


----------



## Amalthea

Exciting!!! Good luck today! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

How did she get on then? Any pictures to drool over?:razz:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well.............certainly not what we were expecting. There were 4 dogs in Angel's class, one of which belongs to our friend Rose. The other 2 were 'pet bred' dogs of poor quality & type. Both us & Rose said to each other "well it'll be us for 1st & 2nd anyway". Nope! The judge must not be up on his Chihuahua standard. He placed the black & tan overly long-bodied, short-legged, long-nosed, flat-headed Chi 1st, then Rose's dog 2nd, Angel 3rd & a big red JRTx looking Chi 4th. We were livid! Then to add insult to injury, the judge then gave the class winner Best Puppy In Breed & Best Of Breed! WTF??? That's another judge for our little black book of judges not to go under again! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Was that a championship show Colin, or just an open one??

I don't know how much we took today, but every prize was won and there wasn't a ticket left in the bucket. I took £56 facepainting, which is more than I expected to make in a supermarket on a holiday Saturday!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Was that a championship show Colin, or just an open one??
> 
> I don't know how much we took today, but every prize was won and there wasn't a ticket left in the bucket. I took £56 facepainting, which is more than I expected to make in a supermarket on a holiday Saturday!


It was an open show. We're at the Scottish Chihuahua Club's champ show next Saturday with Angel, where we will at least be judged by a breed specialist.

That's a good days fund-raising! :2thumb:


----------



## SakuraPastel

Happy easter all you Kittys!!!! 

My kittys got raw chicken wings as their easter treat and it's the first time any of them has ever had them. Karma the youngest knew what to do straight away shes a proper little carnivore, Max the oldest at 6 wasn't sure what to do as it has been a struggle to get him to eat the raw meat but he is trying bless him. Jelly bean who loves her raw ground up meat wasn't sure, but everyone has had a bowl of the ground stuff this morning and a few chicken wings today. The crunch of bone coming from the kitchen is nerv shattering, just shows what those teeth and jaws were made for. Happy kitties and so cheap to buy for. 

Happy easter!


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> It was an open show. We're at the Scottish Chihuahua Club's champ show next Saturday with Angel, where we will at least be judged by a breed specialist.
> 
> That's a good days fund-raising! :2thumb:


Yeh! I think you have to look at open/sanction/exemption shows as a fun day out and experience for the dogs, rather than a good dog winning.

We took £262 on the tombola, £14.50 in the collection tin, £43.60 in the bucket in the rabbit pen and I took £56 face painting so a total of £376.30 which is excellent and a lot more I think than we've ever taken at an event. Don't know what the girls took on Saturday, but I think it was about £300. Much needed of course as we haven't been able to open this Easter for the first time since we opened to the public.


----------



## Kare

Yay its back up. Missed you guys!!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh thank goodness for that, I was starting to have the shakes.


----------



## freekygeeky

Me too


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Me too! :lol2:

Down your neck of the woods, Shell, Colin & Jen - well nearly. We were at Lancaster crem for our friend, Adrian's funeral. You'll no doubt remember me telling you about our longterm friendship with them, which started because we used their stud boys. It was a very sad day saying goodbye to him and probably the only time I've ever left Sedbergh sober! :sad:


----------



## Amalthea

Good to be back!! *waves maniacally*

Aww, Eileen  so sorry


----------



## Amalthea

Shell, Rosie has gone...


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Good to be back!! *waves maniacally*
> 
> Aww, Eileen  so sorry


Forgot to say that it was yesterday, but no doubt you all assumed it.



Amalthea said:


> Shell, Rosie has gone...


Aw Jen, so sorry to hear that. Wasn't she Cilla's originally???

RIP Rosie.


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, she was... I took her on when Cilla moved back home.


----------



## ami_j

So sorry Jen *hug*

now the forum is back, i can show you my baby _P.Isabella :2thumb:
_


----------



## Amalthea

That is the teeniest snail!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> That is the teeniest snail!!!


cute arent they


----------



## Amalthea

Very!


----------



## Kare

They _are_ adorable


----------



## Amalthea

Tested out the new bath seat today... Apparently the head rest feels like boob. Was funny watching the poor little man root around for food.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Tested out the new bath seat today... Apparently the head rest feels like boob. Was funny watching the poor little man root around for food.
> 
> image


:lol2: he is all omnomnom...wait this doesn't taste nice


----------



## Amalthea

Really was funny!! Poor guy! I felt bad and have him some actual boob when we got out of the bath.


----------



## cloggers

ami_j said:


> now the forum is back, i can show you my baby _P.Isabella :2thumb:
> _image



I had to put my glasses on to see what the hell I was actually looking at :blush:
Pretty cute!


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> cute arent they





cloggers said:


> I had to put my glasses on to see what the hell I was actually looking at :blush:
> Pretty cute!


I just thought WTF!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Cat related!!!

Both babies snuggling with Mom


----------



## feorag

Cute! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Louis basically sat on Xander *lol*


----------



## feorag

Well he obviously believes in sharing! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

He needed snuggles.


----------



## Esarosa

I'm so jealous of how good your cats are being Jen! Phoenix still gets her claws out and sneakily tries to maul the baby if I let her come up when the baby is on me. she's a total git. Chunky/Libby has become mother hen in comparison if Arya does her pain cry (ie falling over attempting to crawl) Libby starts trying to clean and comfort the baby, but Phoenix.. she really is hard work.


----------



## Amalthea

Kallie just kinda pretends he isn't there, Bindi investigates, and Louis is just Louis.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, sorry to hear of your friend's passing xx

Jen, sorry about Rosie xx


----------



## feorag

Thanks Colin. It wasn't too unexpected and when I spoke to him about 6 weeks I ago I was really worried about how he sounded. so much so that I said to Barry that I felt I needed to go over and visit, but commitments and weather stopped us getting over and now it's too late! :sad:

Katie, sorry to hear you're having trouble with Phoenix. I'm sure she'll come around when Arya looks like a person - if you understand my meaning. She's not used to little critters lying on the floor crying and squeaking, maybe when Arya is walking properly and talking properly Phoenix may be able to identify with her better???? Hope so!!

I'm off up to Alnwick this afternoon to meet my friend Jane for coffee at Barter Books. I love Barter Books! I haven't done much reading for a while, so I've got no books to take, but I still have credit with them, so I might find myself some more good ones to read.

*THEN .................... *Iain, Shirley and Ellie arrive tonight for the weekend and Ellie is staying for the week! :jump: I so need an Ellie fix!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Thanks Colin. It wasn't too unexpected and when I spoke to him about 6 weeks I ago I was really worried about how he sounded. so much so that I said to Barry that I felt I needed to go over and visit, but commitments and weather stopped us getting over and now it's too late! :sad:
> 
> Katie, sorry to hear you're having trouble with Phoenix. I'm sure she'll come around when Arya looks like a person - if you understand my meaning. She's not used to little critters lying on the floor crying and squeaking, maybe when Arya is walking properly and talking properly Phoenix may be able to identify with her better???? Hope so!!
> 
> I'm off up to Alnwick this afternoon to meet my friend Jane for coffee at Barter Books. I love Barter Books! I haven't done much reading for a while, so I've got no books to take, but I still have credit with them, so I might find myself some more good ones to read.
> 
> *THEN .................... *Iain, Shirley and Ellie arrive tonight for the weekend and Ellie is staying for the week! :jump: I so need an Ellie fix!


I do hope so. She spent the first few months trying to push the baby off me so she Could have uninterrupted cuddles, that progressed to having to touch the baby which I was fine with, then she started ' stretching' aka trying to get baby with claws. Now Arya can walk around in her walker and is trying to crawl and grab, Phoenix is (understandably)a tad worried. She still attacks if anybody but me attempts to stroke her for longer than two seconds. We've tried to socialize her since she came to us but she's only tolerant of me. I give her baby free attention whenever I can, and we do lots of play, but she's a typical cat and rarely wants it unless baby is on me or I'm busy doing something else.:bash::lol2:

Oh have a great week!

Any idea what happened to the fostered white shepherd on the group? I was enjoying the updates but haven't seen any for a while?


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> I do hope so. She spent the first few months trying to push the baby off me so she Could have uninterrupted cuddles, that progressed to having to touch the baby which I was fine with, then she started ' stretching' aka trying to get baby with claws. Now Arya can walk around in her walker and is trying to crawl and grab, Phoenix is (understandably)a tad worried. She still attacks if anybody but me attempts to stroke her for longer than two seconds. We've tried to socialize her since she came to us but she's only tolerant of me. I give her baby free attention whenever I can, and we do lots of play, but she's a typical cat and rarely wants it unless baby is on me or I'm busy doing something else.:bash::lol2:
> 
> Oh have a great week!
> 
> Any idea what happened to the fostered white shepherd on the group? I was enjoying the updates but haven't seen any for a while?


Well Elise had no problems with Snickles and Kosta (Luna's mum) when Chloe was a baby, but once she started running around, squealing with excitement every time she saw them, they became terrified of her and were spending their days in the cupboard hiding until she went to bed. So I persuaded Elise to let me re-home them. That's not the first time I've rehomed cats who've not been able to adapt to having a loud, noisy child in the house. So I hope Phoenix does cope when Arya learns how to run.

Which white one do you mean?? Is it Lily, the one my friend brought back from Spain?? If so she's been temperament tested and is now on the north east dogs for adoption page.

Are you on the GSD Northern Walk page as well? if so, did you realise that Ripley the white GSD which belongs to Akuma on here, is one and the same with the Ripley on the Northern Walk Group pages?


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Well Elise had no problems with Snickles and Kosta (Luna's mum) when Chloe was a baby, but once she started running around, squealing with excitement every time she saw them, they became terrified of her and were spending their days in the cupboard hiding until she went to bed. So I persuaded Elise to let me re-home them. That's not the first time I've rehomed cats who've not been able to adapt to having a loud, noisy child in the house. So I hope Phoenix does cope when Arya learns how to run.
> 
> Which white one do you mean?? Is it Lily, the one my friend brought back from Spain?? If so she's been temperament tested and is now on the north east dogs for adoption page.
> 
> Are you on the GSD Northern Walk page as well? if so, did you realise that Ripley the white GSD which belongs to Akuma on here, is one and the same with the Ripley on the Northern Walk Group pages?


 
I do hope she adapts as I think we'd struggle to rehome her with her questionable temprement and deformed back toe. 

Oh small world! It was an emergency foster shepherd, I don't think it was Lily, I thought it was a youngish male but I've probably got my wires crossed. 

I think I saw mention of a walk near yarm but thought I'd look odd rocking up with no dog and a baby strapped to me :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Aha, I know the dog you mean. There was a request for urgent transport for him - a young white GSD. he went to someone in Gateshead, but sadly last week he had to admit defeat, because he couldn't stop his food aggression, so the dog has gone south to a behaviourist who will start at the beginning and hopefully retrain him.

People do join these walks without dogs you know?? There's always someone with more than one, so you can borrow one. :2thumb: I went to the last one and took Lily my friend's white to see how she behaved away from Jane cos she barks at strangers through fear.


----------



## ami_j

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...108-dexters-walk-park-woods.html#post11105589

New Dex pics :flrt:

Trying to tire him out as my mum got taken into hospital last night so need him to sleep while i go visit her


----------



## feorag

Great photos Jai - hope your mum is OK! :sad:


----------



## Esarosa

Hope your mum is ok Jai :grouphug:

Hope you're enjoying your week with Ellie Eileen.

I've just been to the vets with Lumi my snow corn.. she's behaving really oddly. Almost tying herself in knots and seems really disoriented. Vet said she seems fine and to observe her but there's something off I just know it, asked to make an appointment with the senior vet, so seeing him tomorrow. When I got her out of pillow case to show the Vet, she wasn't behaving as oddly as she was at home but still didn't seem normal. She shed two days ago so highly unlikely it's that, she's due a feed Thursday :? I've not used any different chemicals in the house. I just don't know what it could be. Will thinks I'm worrying for no reason, but I can't shake this niggling feeling.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Great photos Jai - hope your mum is OK! :sad:





Esarosa said:


> Hope your mum is ok Jai :grouphug:
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your week with Ellie Eileen.
> 
> I've just been to the vets with Lumi my snow corn.. she's behaving really oddly. Almost tying herself in knots and seems really disoriented. Vet said she seems fine and to observe her but there's something off I just know it, asked to make an appointment with the senior vet, so seeing him tomorrow. When I got her out of pillow case to show the Vet, she wasn't behaving as oddly as she was at home but still didn't seem normal. She shed two days ago so highly unlikely it's that, she's due a feed Thursday :? I've not used any different chemicals in the house. I just don't know what it could be. Will thinks I'm worrying for no reason, but I can't shake this niggling feeling.


I hope shes ok

thanks guys, been to see her and she says there isnt anything to worry about- the dr was going on about heart failure yesterday :bash:
certainly seems brighter than she has done recently, she is just looking forward to coming home


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Hope your mum is ok Jai :grouphug:
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your week with Ellie Eileen.
> 
> I've just been to the vets with Lumi my snow corn.. she's behaving really oddly. Almost tying herself in knots and seems really disoriented. Vet said she seems fine and to observe her but there's something off I just know it, asked to make an appointment with the senior vet, so seeing him tomorrow. When I got her out of pillow case to show the Vet, she wasn't behaving as oddly as she was at home but still didn't seem normal. She shed two days ago so highly unlikely it's that, she's due a feed Thursday :? I've not used any different chemicals in the house. I just don't know what it could be. Will thinks I'm worrying for no reason, but I can't shake this niggling feeling.


I'm a firm believer in 'gut instinct' with pets. Nobody knows our pets like we do and we know when they are 'different', so I agree with seeing another vet and I hope it's nothing to worry about.



ami_j said:


> I hope shes ok
> 
> thanks guys, been to see her and she says there isnt anything to worry about- the dr was going on about heart failure yesterday :bash:
> certainly seems brighter than she has done recently, she is just looking forward to coming home


Good news Jai! : victory:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'm a firm believer in 'gut instinct' with pets. Nobody knows our pets like we do and we know when they are 'different', so I agree with seeing another vet and I hope it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Good news Jai! : victory:


thanks.  could be a week before shes home though


----------



## Kare

Esarosa said:


> H
> I've just been to the vets with Lumi my snow corn.. she's behaving really oddly. Almost tying herself in knots and seems really disoriented. Vet said she seems fine and to observe her but there's something off I just know it, asked to make an appointment with the senior vet, so seeing him tomorrow. When I got her out of pillow case to show the Vet, she wasn't behaving as oddly as she was at home but still didn't seem normal. She shed two days ago so highly unlikely it's that, she's due a feed Thursday :? I've not used any different chemicals in the house. I just don't know what it could be. Will thinks I'm worrying for no reason, but I can't shake this niggling feeling.


I understand from reading different posts that a number of corns especially the females are acting odd, I feel personally it maybe to do with the weather and confusion on breeding times due to its oddness.

My corn is acting in ways she never has before, like she is out even whilst still containing a lump from the last meal acting as though she is searching for escape or food again...and that is when she will take the meal, the last two she has refused.


----------



## ami_j

been very quiet on here :gasp:
got this adorable shot of Dex just now :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Xander has his first pets now *lol* two gerbils for something to watch once he goes into his room  need to get some more shavings for them to dig in.


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Xander has his first pets now *lol* two gerbils for something to watch once he goes into his room  need to get some more shavings for them to dig in.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwwww :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Xander has his first pets now *lol* two gerbils for something to watch once he goes into his room  need to get some more shavings for them to dig in.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Can't believe I'm jealous or a tiny wee tooty babby!


But I am! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea

Is it a bit early for pets? :lol:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> Is it a bit early for pets? :lol:


Nope :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

That's okay then


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys, I haven't been on here for a few days, as Ive had a couple of busy nights & ben too tired to venture on much other than Facebook.

On Saturday, we were at the Scottish Chihuahua Club's championship show with Angel. It was only her 2nd show, & her 1st champ show. She wa in a class of 7 Minor Puppy Smooth Coat Bitches. We were so surprised when she was placed 1st! She has qualified for Crufts 2014 at her first champ show! We are going to start collecting Junior Warrant points if she is going to be doing more big winning, so she can eventually have the Junior Warrant title added at the end of her pedigree name. :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

That's brilliant!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## SakuraPastel

Hello all! Now that jellybean is fine we have introduced a harness so we can take her outside. Has anyone else here harness trained their cats. Shes fine with the harness itself but we havnt taken her out further than the garden. Ibwas sondering if people walk with their cats as you would walk a dog? Just wondering as she likes to follow us everywhere and would like to be able to take her outdoors. Any ideas? Ill take pictures when I do. Main thing im worried about is if a dog comes by Jells isnt scared of dogs but a dog might hurt her.


----------



## lisadew24

You will probably find she will be scared of a dog, if it was me I would walk her slow let her go in front and you follow and stay near bushes or trees so if a dog came she could hide


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> On Saturday, we were at the Scottish Chihuahua Club's championship show with Angel. It was only her 2nd show, & her 1st champ show. She wa in a class of 7 Minor Puppy Smooth Coat Bitches. We were so surprised when she was placed 1st! She has qualified for Crufts 2014 at her first champ show! We are going to start collecting Junior Warrant points if she is going to be doing more big winning, so she can eventually have the Junior Warrant title added at the end of her pedigree name. :2thumb:


I saw Clark's post on Facebook - well done and if I were you I'd start chasing a JW too! :2thumb:


SakuraPastel said:


> Hello all! Now that jellybean is fine we have introduced a harness so we can take her outside. Has anyone else here harness trained their cats. Shes fine with the harness itself but we havnt taken her out further than the garden. Ibwas sondering if people walk with their cats as you would walk a dog? Just wondering as she likes to follow us everywhere and would like to be able to take her outdoors. Any ideas? Ill take pictures when I do. Main thing im worried about is if a dog comes by Jells isnt scared of dogs but a dog might hurt her.


Coming across a loose dog would worry me very much, as if the cat got a real fright it could put her off, so if you take her out of your garden you would need to be constantly watching for a dog so you can avoid it.

My first cat was an Abyssinian and he loved going out for walks when i was out with the dog. I didn't harness him, I just let him follow us and he always stayed close to gardens so if he saw anything that frightened him he could hide and feel safe, but he came on our evening walk every night - unless it was raining! :lol2:


----------



## RescueCat

Well, I just got permission to get a Ragdoll kitten when we get a new house! (We can't have cats here)
My dad really wants a cat, and he's been planning to get one in the new place, but I got really attached to one of my mum's cats, and when I moved in with my dad, I couldn't bring her with me, I don't want another cat I can't keep, so I asked about getting my own! I'm so excited, I hope we're able to move soon (latest we will move is October >_<)


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys, I haven't been on here for a few days, as Ive had a couple of busy nights & ben too tired to venture on much other than Facebook.
> 
> On Saturday, we were at the Scottish Chihuahua Club's championship show with Angel. It was only her 2nd show, & her 1st champ show. She wa in a class of 7 Minor Puppy Smooth Coat Bitches. We were so surprised when she was placed 1st! She has qualified for Crufts 2014 at her first champ show! We are going to start collecting Junior Warrant points if she is going to be doing more big winning, so she can eventually have the Junior Warrant title added at the end of her pedigree name. :2thumb:


Well done:no1:

Cute gerbils, Im sure once Xander gets a tiny bit older he will be focusing on these, far better than a boring mobile:2thumb:

Weve got a sanctuary event on Sunday so its going to be a long weekend:bash:


----------



## Esarosa

Wow Colin that's great! 

I have a soft spot for gerbils, lucky xander!

Good luck t tomorrow shell.

Jai how is your mum doing?

Update on Lumi.. vet found nothing wrong with her, said as far as he could tell she seemed on perfect health. We fed her last night so she'd had a couple days to recuperate from vets visits.. sui far so good.. so I'm now seriously doubting my instincts.. though it's obviously great that she seems well.


----------



## feorag

Tough call, Katie, but I'd still go with gut instinct.

Well we went to Playgroup this morning for the first time in 8 weeks and I could kinda have murdered Skye! :bash:

There were only about 8 dogs there, a labradoodle, whippet, GSD puppy, Rex who is another GSD, yellow labrador, 2 Leonbergers and the 2 spaniels belonging to the girl who runs it. The Whippet took an instinct dislike to skye and went for him as soon as it walked into the room and pulled its owner over - yes, a whippet. At every opportunity it went for him so in the end he decided he didn't like and went for it. The labradoodle was only a year old so silly and desperately wanted to play with him, but as skye doesn't appear to understand doggy language very well, I think his interpretation of a dog springing towards him barking with tail wagging furiously constituted a possible attack and he didn't like the yellow labrador, as it played, ran and he frightened it. He had an 'altercation' with Rex, who was also muzzled, although on walks together in the group they never bother with each other. So today the only dogs he wasn't dodgy with were the Leos, cos they were so quiet and placid and he could cope with that and the spaniels because all they were interested in was getting attention from Ellie!


----------



## Esarosa

Oh dear sorry it didn't go to well today. How did a whippet manage to pull it's owner over? Were they made of straw?!


----------



## feorag

I wondered myself, but I think it was more of an overbalance, cos the dog leapt at Skye as she walked past and spun her around, but yes you would wonder wouldn't you??


----------



## punky_jen

Hi everyone, hope your all doing well?

Iv had to remove all plants from the kitchen now, as Bo has decided to try and use them as tooth piks. Which I find odd, as he never bothered with them before now. 

Mal is in a mood, as we locked him in the kitchen. He keeps attacking my daughter, with no cause to, she just sits down and he attacks :-( so he was banished last night.


----------



## DavieB

I'm missing having a pet. I'll post lizards too but I'm fancying a perentie. Wonder if an iguana would leave me prepared enough for a two meter monitor. I'd build it an outdoor enclosure


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> Hi everyone, hope your all doing well?
> 
> Iv had to remove all plants from the kitchen now, as Bo has decided to try and use them as tooth piks. Which I find odd, as he never bothered with them before now.
> 
> Mal is in a mood, as we locked him in the kitchen. He keeps attacking my daughter, with no cause to, she just sits down and he attacks :-( so he was banished last night.


it could be jealousy Jen. Didn't you get him under 12 weeks?? My suspicion would be that he's become too humanised and has bonded with you and is jealous of your daughter? He wouldn't be the first Siamese to do this.



DavieB said:


> I'm missing having a pet. I'll post lizards too but I'm fancying a perentie. Wonder if an iguana would leave me prepared enough for a two meter monitor. I'd build it an outdoor enclosure


You'd be welcome to that! :lol2:

Well we're leaving for Gretna in 20 minutes to return Ellie and I'm so going to miss her. Particularly I'll miss our in depth conversations, such as the one we had first thing yesterday morning, which went like this!

Ellie: Nana, why do we have to put clean pants on every day? :roll:
Me: that depends on which pants you are talking about - trousers or knickers.
Ellie: Knickers
Me: Hygiene
Ellie: What's hygiene
Me: Hygiene is cleanliness to avoid germs and infections. So you change your knickers every day for personal hygiene.
Ellie: Ah!!! Good to know! 

Ellie: Nana, why do we say a pair of pants when there's only one??
Me: :blowup: :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Kare

DavieB said:


> I'm missing having a pet. I'll post lizards too but I'm fancying a perentie. Wonder if an iguana would leave me prepared enough for a two meter monitor. I'd build it an outdoor enclosure


Are you getting Uri out there?


----------



## DavieB

I posted this as a private message to Eileen a while ago. Yuri has been regimes with my sister in laws friend. As it says a whole load of things went wrong after it was too late to turn back

Any talk of me getting a new pet is pie in the sky atm. I'm raw over Yuri still. I get pics if him now and again. He's happy. I'm not 


When I started setting up australia everything was sorted with Yuri, my best friend had volunteered to watch him until he was sent over. Originally that would have been April, but he failed rabies blood test after vaccine so got another one test would have been due last week for bloods, my mate partner fell pregnant so she decided she never wanted a big dog in the house. Sy parents refused to help my mums a bit fragile the now due to various reasons but I'm still a bit pissed at them ,as you wouldn't know he was there when he lives with you. My sister then volunteered and pulled out due to again being pregnant, I told anabell this (postcard) and she volunteered I took Yuri up she walked him with her two dogs, took him back to her house walked him alone checked his behaviour in the house he was perfect (he's a gem). She agreed to keep him after we discussed food, vets, insurance ets ( i was covering all obviously) but then her mum (and landlord) refused to let another dog in the flat it was a bit crowded to be fair. Karen then volunteered to take him, until he was sent but Devon was to far for me to give support if the worst came to the worst my parent could have helped anabell out in Glasgow, but not kare in Devon so it wasn't practical. He has been rehomed to my sister in laws friend in Elgin. She has a collie two cats and 2 horses. Yuri seems really happy. He had a chewing incident yesterday though. Russian black terrier was her dream breed but she couldn't afford one. I never took cash and never gave his papers. Emma has her on her Facebook and has seen photos. He's happy. I'm gutted, Nathan's gutted and Emma's gutted, I'm very disappointed in my immediate family for not helping me. On,y plus I have is he's happy and doesn't have to go through a 20 hour flit and quarantine.


----------



## DavieB

On a slight plus note the zoo that's reptile house burned down last night had offered to take my iguana, but I decided to let a friend keep him. I was torn on that decision too. That one worked out well


----------



## RescueCat

Well, me and my partner decided on our future kitty's name. Rarity Rose (Rose being my last name), we've picked everything, from her two beds (a four poster kitty bed, and a chaise lounge) to her collar! It's a shame that we can't get her until I move to a bigger place, though (we don't yet live together, as we're waiting for him to find a job more local, so the kitty will live with me in my new house for about a year or so).


----------



## punky_jen

feorag said:


> it could be jealousy Jen. Didn't you get him under 12 weeks?? My suspicion would be that he's become too humanised and has bonded with you and is jealous of your daughter? He wouldn't be the first Siamese to do this.
> 
> You'd be welcome to that! :lol2:
> 
> Well we're leaving for Gretna in 20 minutes to return Ellie and I'm so going to miss her. Particularly I'll miss our in depth conversations, such as the one we had first thing yesterday morning, which went like this!
> 
> Ellie: Nana, why do we have to put clean pants on every day? :roll:
> Me: that depends on which pants you are talking about - trousers or knickers.
> Ellie: Knickers
> Me: Hygiene
> Ellie: What's hygiene
> Me: Hygiene is cleanliness to avoid germs and infections. So you change your knickers every day for personal hygiene.
> Ellie: Ah!!! Good to know!
> 
> Ellie: Nana, why do we say a pair of pants when there's only one??
> Me: :blowup: :roll2: PMSL!!


Mal is my moggy black cat hun. Bo is the siamese. 
I found Mal in the street, he was tiny!! and covered in poop, and also had no whiskers, vet said he was about 5 weeks old. He doesn't attack any one else in the family, he has tried, but we would throw a pillow at him, or shove him away, and then he gives up. Freya just gets upset and cries, iv told her to chuck a pillow at him or stand her ground, but she gets too scared. Im a bit worried about how he will be with a baby  id never leave either of the cats alone with the baby anyway, but I still don;t want him trying to attack her. If he does he will be getting his food outside for a while.


----------



## feorag

punky_jen said:


> Mal is my moggy black cat hun. Bo is the siamese.
> I found Mal in the street, he was tiny!! and covered in poop, and also had no whiskers, vet said he was about 5 weeks old. He doesn't attack any one else in the family, he has tried, but we would throw a pillow at him, or shove him away, and then he gives up. Freya just gets upset and cries, iv told her to chuck a pillow at him or stand her ground, but she gets too scared. Im a bit worried about how he will be with a baby  id never leave either of the cats alone with the baby anyway, but I still don;t want him trying to attack her. If he does he will be getting his food outside for a while.


Senile moment, sorry Jen! :lol2:

I was reading in a hurry and you mentioned Bo and I just didn't pick up on the Mal bit (or I might have even thought Mal was your husband and he was in a mood cos Bo was eating the plants and attacking your daughter!)

No way of knowing how my mind works nowadays, especially when I'm not fully concentrating.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well well well, today we were at the Midland Chihuahua Club's championship show with Angel. It was only her 2nd champ show, but her 3rd show in total, as we took her to an open show first. 

Well, there were 12 dogs entered into Minor Puppy Bitch. Angel only came bloody 1st!!!! :no1: Then later, when the winners of each class were brought back into the ring, she was awarded Best Puppy Bitch. And then she got Reserve Best Puppy In Breed!!! We were elated! :2thumb:

So she's qualified for Crufts twice already! And now has 6 Junior Warrant points. She must get 25 to gain her Junior Warrant!


----------



## feorag

So you're on the way! :2thumb:

You must be so pleased with yourselves! : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> So you're on the way! :2thumb:
> 
> You must be so pleased with yourselves! : victory:


Oh we are so so happy with Angel. To have 2 breed specialists now p;ace her 1st gives us big hope for a successful show career ahead!


----------



## punky_jen

Lol that's ok. 

Mal my moggy is more dominant than the siamese lol. Very odd :-/


----------



## Esarosa

punky_jen said:


> Lol that's ok.
> 
> Mal my moggy is more dominant than the siamese lol. Very odd :-/


Eeeep look at your ticker, not long to go at all!


----------



## Amalthea

Davie, I am so sorry!!! 

Well done, Angel!!! Bet you are over the moon with her, Col!!!


----------



## punky_jen

Esarosa said:


> Eeeep look at your ticker, not long to go at all!


7 days till my section eeeeeeeeek


----------



## Amalthea

punky_jen said:


> 7 days till my section eeeeeeeeek


Oooh!!!

Have you had a Caesarian before? I really can't remember. Did you choose to have it or is it for medical reasons?


----------



## punky_jen

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!!!
> 
> Have you had a Caesarian before? I really can't remember. Did you choose to have it or is it for medical reasons?


Yeah iv had 2 previous sections. 

I was in established labour with my son for about 30 hours, had the epi after 11 hours. I got to 8cm with the drip, but my cervix didn't dilate properly, doctor said it just kinda rolled up one end, then I went out of labour. So they decided to do a section. While doing the section I was rocked back and forth, as Leo was stuck in my pelvis, apparantly my pelvic canal is the wrong shape for a baby to fit through, so I can never give birth naturally. Poor boy came out with a red raw face, and probably a bit of a head ache.


----------



## feorag

Oh my! Poor Leo!!

It's the time of year when I lose my life as entries to our cat show closed on Saturday, consequently they're all coming in a flood now. 

This year we are holding a joint show with another local club, so the entries are more complicated and need me to think more (which I don't do very well nowadays) so I'm worried I miss a mistake. there are a lot of numpties out there I have to say when I look at some of the forms. *shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Oh my! Poor Leo!!
> 
> It's the time of year when I lose my life as entries to our cat show closed on Saturday, consequently they're all coming in a flood now.
> 
> This year we are holding a joint show with another local club, so the entries are more complicated and need me to think more (which I don't do very well nowadays) so I'm worried I miss a mistake. there are a lot of numpties out there I have to say when I look at some of the forms. *shakes head in disbelief*


Haha, ah yes, always a funny few entries to shows eh! People not sending payment, people not sending enough payment, people entering their bitch in the dog classes, people entering adults in puppy classes, etc etc :lol2:


----------



## feorag

The biggest problem I'm having with this joint show is that if they enter one show theentry is £30, but if they enter both shows they get the entry for £26, but it's surprising how many of them think they can enter both shows for £26 and not £58 cos they're entering 2 shows?? :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> The biggest problem I'm having with this joint show is that if they enter one show theentry is £30, but if they enter both shows they get the entry for £26, but it's surprising how many of them think they can enter both shows for £26 and not £58 cos they're entering 2 shows?? :bash:


£30! WOW! Is it a champ show? Our champ show entry for general (all breed) champ shows is around £25 for first entry per dog. Breed club champ shows tend to be around £13 for first entry per dog.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Boy, did I kill the thread??? :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea

Bad, Colin!!! :lol:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> £30! WOW! Is it a champ show? Our champ show entry for general (all breed) champ shows is around £25 for first entry per dog. Breed club champ shows tend to be around £13 for first entry per dog.


Yes, it's a championship show, but at cat shows your entry is always for your open class and 3 miscellaneous classes.

And no, you didn't kill the thread, for my part I've been out all day.

I enrolled Skye for his Bronze Award in obedience at Central Bark, not because he needs to learn obedience because he's very obedient with a 100% recall as long as there isn't a dog in his immediate 'territory', but for more socialisation and teaching him to be obedient around dogs. He was a total pain in the arse and I could have punched his lights out!! :roll:

he barked non-stop and lunged at every dog that got near him (he was muzzled of course) for the first half hour. By the time I got home I was cream crackered, had broken 2 nails, had a sore hand from constant checking him with the lead and both my upper arms were aching.

When i got home I had time for half a sandwich and half a cup of tea (the rest I ate and drank in the car) as we drove up to the beach to meet up for the monthly GSDR walk. He was much better there, thank goodness. He seems to be getting the hang of running around the other dogs, but not being as confrontational as previously. Also when a bitch tells him off, he backs off straight away. So although today he literally never stopped, never walked at all at any time, ran all over the beach, he definitely seems to be getting the hang of being around dogs. Having said that he didn't like the 2 Weimaraners who joined us.


----------



## Esarosa

I don't blame him, weimeraners are gorgeous dogs but every one I've met has been as mad as a box of frogs!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Glad Skye had a good walk with the other dogs. 

I agree Katie, I think Weimeraners are nuts!


----------



## feorag

That was the good bit colin! :roll:

So how much would it cost you to enter a Championship Show breed class and 3 miscellaneous classes out of interest?


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> That was the good bit colin! :roll:
> 
> So how much would it cost you to enter a Championship Show breed class and 3 miscellaneous classes out of interest?


For a general all-breed champ show, if there are CCs on for your breed, it would be about £26 for the first entry, & £5 for subsequent entries with the same dog.


----------



## feorag

So that's actually more than a cat show, although I never did take up the option of all 3 miscellaneous classes, because the handling at cat shows is different to dog shows.

And now I'm off to the Sanctuary. Got 35 children visiting today, so Kim and I are doing it on our own. Only the third school visit I've done this year so far, but the bookings are starting to come in now.


----------



## Amalthea

That's a lot of kidlets to be entertaining. I don't envy you!! :lol:


----------



## lisadew24

If she brings a lion she can just feed the ones that annoy her to it


----------



## Amalthea

Good plan!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> That's a lot of kidlets to be entertaining. I don't envy you!! :lol:


That's a small group compared to most. 60 is nearer the mark and we have had 90! :gasp:



lisadew24 said:


> If she brings a lion she can just feed the ones that annoy her to it


sometimes I wish! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

*shudders*


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone any ideas where i can look for lost dogs been in touch with RSPCA with no luck and dog warden been online an dlooked at alot of sites reporting them including loads of small sites for local area and just want to see if i have missed anywhere that might know if one has gone missing. I currently have the most gorgeous cocker spaniel puppy i would think here as no tartar on teeth and has no collar has alot of puppy behavior too lol so would guess nine months to a year old.


----------



## Kare

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone any ideas where i can look for lost dogs been in touch with RSPCA with no luck and dog warden been online an dlooked at alot of sites reporting them including loads of small sites for local area and just want to see if i have missed anywhere that might know if one has gone missing. I currently have the most gorgeous cocker spaniel puppy i would think here as no tartar on teeth and has no collar has alot of puppy behavior too lol so would guess nine months to a year old.


Personally I would only contact Dog lost, the dog warden and the local vets (likely more than one local vets) 

Putting the fact you have found a dog too many places would be more likely to draw out people wanting a dog for free, either for a pet or for more sinister reasons.

Is there anything about the dog you are keeping secret that only the owner would know? If you take it to a local vet to have it scanned for a microchip, if it is in anyway docked it should definately have one, it is part of the requirement for docking.

<in fact I would love a cocker, is it a bitch with floppy ears? I think it may be mine>


----------



## sammy1969

Actually Kare I havent posted her anywhere as i had the same thought and i wouldnt want anyone coming to get her just so they have free dog or even worse just to sell her for profit. I have given her details to Rspca and Dog warden including one thing that i wont put here but that is wrong with her just incase someone does come to try and claim her.Altough i hve trawled through quite a few heart breaking ads for lost dogs in my local area which have made me want to cry to be honest.I have the dog warden coming tomorrow to see if she has a microchip but she is staying with me till she can be reunited with her true owner as i cant bear the thought of such a lovely dog going into kennels as she would just be ruined by the experience, and i know all the local dog shelters are full to bursting right now as well.

Hmmm really Kare lol well what cani say what i different about your cocker lol and i may let you have have her back lol


----------



## sammy1969

Puppy now reunited with her proper owner Who knew what her problem was and is dealing with it and as a bonus it was an old friend who i used to childmind for and have seen for years so was brilliant


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well done Sam! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

I bet you were highly delighted Sam.

We're off to Playgroup with Skye this morning - fingers crossed he behaves better than he did at the last one! :roll:

My entries are more or less all in for the cat show and I'm now beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel! Now all I've got to do is count up the class entries for 180 cats, most of which will be entered in both shows, so 8 classes so I can work out how many certificates and rosettes we need! :gasp:


----------



## feorag

Well, playgroup was a bit fraught! Skye was as high as a kite again before we even got inside the building and when we let him off he just wanted to go for everything!

He had a set-to with a Giant Schnauzer who turned back on him and put him firmly in his place, so after that kept his distance a bit and he showed a healthy regard for the dog, but he didn't like the 2 new yellow labs at all and was constantly chasing them and trying to nip them. The Golden Doodle he met last week (me thought it was a labradoodle :roll he wasn't too bothered about, but it and the 2 labs were having a great time rolling around the floor and having great fun and Skye was really struggling to cope with it.

Strangely enough he just about ignore the very quiet GSD who hadn't been before, the female Leonberger who comes every week and Polly the trainer's Springer spaniel. It's seems to be like he knows these dogs and now accepts them and maybe recognised the GSD for 'his own kind', but the Schnauzer, the labs and the doodle he struggled with.

Here are the labs and the doodle having great fun.


----------



## feorag

*Just needed to share my joy at how well behaved Skye was at training class today. The Victoria Stillwell "gravel in a bottle" trick worked brilliantly to stop his persistent barking and he very quickly settled down to work and showed just how well behaved he can be. I was so chuffed with him! :flrt:

Especially because yesterday at Playgroup he was nothing more than a total idiot and it took him almost to the end of the session to settle down at all!

Funny cat video for you.
*


Cat In A Shark Costume Chases A Duck While Riding A Roomba - YouTube


----------



## Cillah

Hey guys 

Just thought I would pop in and say hello and that I hope you are all well


----------



## Amalthea

That's brilliant, Eileen!!! :2thumb: well done Skye 

Hiya, Cilla


----------



## feorag

I was so proud of him! :flrt:

Today I went to the venue where we are holding our cat show next month to view the hall with the show manager and work out where everything is going to be, then we went to check out the Premier Inn where we are accommodating the judge and had lunch there. It was in one of those American type multi-choice eaterys (you'll know what I mean Jen, but I can't remember the chain that I've gone to when in America) and it was delish.

When I was working out the route to this new venue on google I noticed it was set in a huge park area, so decided I'd take Skye along and we could have a walk, totally forgetting we were going on to the Premier Inn, so I stopped at a country park on the way home. Went a different route and for once my sense of direction totally let me down and I was hopelessly lost in a housing estate. Took me age to find someone to ask only to be totally that for the last 10 minutes I'd been walking in the opposite direction, so had to retrace my steps! :roll:

So my half hour walk turned into an hour and I only just got back to the car park before they locked the gates! Phew!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hiya Cilla, nice to see you post x

Eileen, my sense of direction is crap! I use the sat nav in the car to make the same journey until it finally sinks in, which can be a looooooong time! :lol2:


----------



## Cillah

Thanks!

Been pretty busy finishing my study and then preparing to move back .


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Eileen, my sense of direction is crap! I use the sat nav in the car to make the same journey until it finally sinks in, which can be a looooooong time! :lol2:


I've usually got an excellent sense of direction (my mother's was dreadful and she would have had us lost every time we set foot in a strange place! :lol, but it totally left me in the country park yesterday!

I don't have satnav and to be honest I don't trust it cos postcodes when you get out in the country cover a number of properties that can be miles apart in my experience. I use google maps to work out the route on the satellite image and then I put the little man down at junctions to look at the road signs and for landmarks. That's normally fail-safe, but yesterday it let me down, cos I needed to turn left at the first roundabout after coming out the Tyne Tunnel, but I totally forgot that that roundabout is *underneath* the A19, so you have to go down a little slip road which is so easy to miss and I turned left at the next roundable, which is actually the only one on the A19 for miles! So I actually got lost twice yesterday! :roll:


----------



## feorag

feorag said:


> I turned left at the next roundable, which is actually the only one on the A19 for miles! So I actually got lost twice yesterday! :roll:


:lol2: just seen this!

You can tell I was in a hurry this morning, I never even noticed that typo! :lol2:

I was dashing out to a school to do the "roadshow". Great kids, but oddly the younger ones were much brighter and better behaved than the older ones! :crazy:

However, I was pretty cross when I was showing them the snake sheds and specifically told them to handle them carefully. I showed them the boa shed which I got from Gaz on here years ago and they were holding it and feeling it and one girl had hold of it with 2 hands and pulled it apart, snapping it in half! :bash:

Overall though it was a good day and I loved it when we were leaving and a little boy in the corridor who'd been in the first group said "Tell your snake I love her". Bless! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Also forgot to say when we were asking them what sort of animal a hedgehog was - no answer! So Ann said we are the same, Ros, Eileen & I and your teacher and all of you are all the same family as this hedgehog. A little boy threw his hand up in the air and answered "terrestrial" :roll2: PMSL!!!

By the way, check this out - pretty awesome!!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/957133-moonrise-over-wellington.html


----------



## Amalthea

Is everybody enjoying the weather? Xander and I have done loadsa walking this week  he's also had his first vaccines... Poor monkey


----------



## lisadew24

Me and sheldon have been doing a few more walk up our local country park the only problem is the mud hasn't completely dried up and he likes walking through it so he gets covered in mud but the time we have walked home it has dried and I just brush him


----------



## feorag

I've been at work all day. Today is the first day we opened to the public this year - we usually open at Easter, but we were still more like a building site than a visitor attraction because of all the building work that is being done.

It was a beautiful day up there, and although there's nowhere to get away from the wind, at least it wasn't a cold wind.

AND I got to cuddle and have a little play with a 3-4 week old fox cub that came in last Week! :flrt:


----------



## lisadew24

I'm so jealous you got to play with a fox they are so cute but I've heard they are smelly


----------



## feorag

Totally stinky, very distinctive and easily recognised smell, but this little girl didn't smell strong yet, cos she's so little. She's in my bosses daughter's bedroom at the minute, because we've lost our intensive care, so nowhere warm to put her! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww!!! How lovely! I'm jealous


----------



## feorag

Well I've been busy since 1:30 with the show manager of the other show we are joining with proof reading the catalogue! Apart from a tea and scone break halfway through we were on until 8:00pm!!

So had a chinese when we finished and she's just left! A long day!! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

What was supposed to be a nice relaxing walk with the mutt and monkey ended up being quite stressful. Happily walking along pushing the stroller while Diesel bounded ahead. I saw two dogs up there, so called him back, put his leash on, and had him sit next to the stroller. Then I noticed the owner of the two dogs was on two crutches and they came running over growling and snapping at Diesel, so Diesel did the same back. So here I am trying to keep three dogs from tearing each other apart and protect my baby while the owner slowly made his way over. No leashes for his dogs and no control at all. And all I got was a "sorry about that". No asking if we were okay (I'm covered in mud by this point from putting myself between the dogs) or anything. Diesel was doing so well until they came running over growling, too. *sigh*


----------



## feorag

I hate that! Fair enough if the guy is on crutches and can't walk them fast, then at the very least he should have them trained to recall and put them on a lead when he sees a dog getting near.

I do that with Skye all the time - it's not that difficult!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

That's why I called Diesel back as soon as I saw the dogs in the distance. I put him on his lea and had him sit. He was being so good!!! Came straight back and did what I asked.


----------



## feorag

So is Skye. I know when a dog is getting too close if he's off lead and he always comes straight back to heel and has his lead put on.

I don't honestly know why everyone doesn't do this! Mind, often when owners have their dogs running loose and a distance away from them, when they see me call him Skye and put him on the lead get the message and panic to get their dogs back on lead before they reach us!


----------



## Amalthea

It really pisses me off when you get the "it's okay, he's friendly" :bash:


----------



## feorag

Me too!


----------



## lisadew24

Really pissed off I have just took sheldon a walk and on the way back near where I live there was a boxer off lead and it started to attack sheldon all the woman was doing was trying to put her lead on it so I picked it up by the harness and gave her the dog, I then shouted at her that it should be muzzled and on a lead and then she said it wasn't going to hurt sheldon and I was the stupid bitch.


----------



## Shell195

Hello you lot. I hope you are all well :2thumb: Did I tell you we are becoming a holding centre for the badger trust and Brian May is helping us:flrt:I may even get to handrear some cubs before they go over to Secret World:flrt:Some of you know already that I lost Honey my Calico cat due to a tumour in her mouth, only diagnosed when she went for a dental 
Now its bedtime for me xx


----------



## feorag

Shell, great news about the badger support! :2thumb:

So sorry to hear about Honey - that must have been an awful shock! :sad:

Now get your *rse back on here and keep us updated!! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Im here, but on my own it seems :lol2: Eileen Ive sent you a photo on FB see what you think:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Is that the video link to that poor wee dog??


----------



## Esarosa

Hello Shell, exciting news with the badgers!

Sorry to hear about your dog Sheldon, Lisa. Some people don't deserve animals.


Ladies what's the best brush you've used on cats? I think Phoenix is classified as short haired, it's short but very dense. But the past few.months she's not been grooming herself properly. Took her to vets and he just said possible stress or due to her age, she's just turned two. Her back and back end are all greasy and horrible. I was using a rubber glove to get the dead hair out. It's all I've ever had to use on either of them before, but just found a knot forming on the lazy mares back, so I clearly need something more hardcore.I've removed the knot. I don't know if a bath would help to get her coat cleaner so she may be more tempted to groom that area? We're in a much bigger place now so she's got loads of room to escape from Libby. Lots of hiding places and perches,so I'm hoping if it was stress that may help.


----------



## feorag

If she's short haired and she's getting knots Katie, then I would recommend a furminator which will help to strip out the knots without hurting her too much and it will also thin out the coat too.


----------



## lisadew24

I use a ball pin brush for daily grooming and furminator weekly because even tho the furminator is good my cats don't really like it. If you are getting one get one off ebay I paid £7 with postage in my work £39


----------



## Kare

Morgan, my angel passed today.
From the first time she became mine, my protector, my angel, my baby girl, to her very last breath she thought of nothing but making us happy and doing exactly what she thought would mean she was a good girl


----------



## lisadew24

I'm so sorry for your loss at least you know she had a good life with you


----------



## feorag

Kare said:


> Morgan, my angel passed today.
> From the first time she became mine, my protector, my angel, my baby girl, to her very last breath she thought of nothing but making us happy and doing exactly what she thought would mean she was a good girl


I'm so gutted for you! 

But at least you knew that she loved you and was happy with you and you ensured that she didn't suffer at the end, so she was a very lucky dog.

RIP Morgan.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh no, so sorry to hear that kare xx


----------



## Zoo-Man

Rather annoyed today! Yesterday, I took the car in to be MOT'd at 9am. They said they'd ring when it was ready. 5pm comes & no call yet. So I set off walking to the garage. Get there as they are closing up. They tell me the car failed on a few small things but they haven't had time to do the work so if I bring it in tomorrow they'll do it. So this morning we took the car in at 9am again. Was told they would ring us when its ready. 1:50pm, they rang, said they've done the work apart from they didn't have enough of our tyres so there is still one that needs replacing, so they cant give us a pass MOT certificate. I said we'd be down within half an hour, only to be told they close at 2pm. So we walked quickly to the garage. When we got there, the guys started looking for our car keys. No-one knew where they were! So we were stood there like idiots whilst 4 mechanics are running round checking everywhere for our keys! They finally find them, after 15 minutes. We asked for a pass MOT certificate & we would go straight to another garage to get a new tyre, as we are travelling to Birmingham tomorrow to a dog show. They agree to give us the certificate. Then when we come to pay, we pull out our bank card, only to be told that they have already done the print-out on the card machine & closed it down. So Clark has to go to the cash point a few streets away to withdraw the money. Stressful much!


----------



## feorag

Stressful indeed!


----------



## Esarosa

Zoo-Man said:


> Rather annoyed today! Yesterday, I took the car in to be MOT'd at 9am. They said they'd ring when it was ready. 5pm comes & no call yet. So I set off walking to the garage. Get there as they are closing up. They tell me the car failed on a few small things but they haven't had time to do the work so if I bring it in tomorrow they'll do it. So this morning we took the car in at 9am again. Was told they would ring us when its ready. 1:50pm, they rang, said they've done the work apart from they didn't have enough of our tyres so there is still one that needs replacing, so they cant give us a pass MOT certificate. I said we'd be down within half an hour, only to be told they close at 2pm. So we walked quickly to the garage. When we got there, the guys started looking for our car keys. No-one knew where they were! So we were stood there like idiots whilst 4 mechanics are running round checking everywhere for our keys! They finally find them, after 15 minutes. We asked for a pass MOT certificate & we would go straight to another garage to get a new tyre, as we are travelling to Birmingham tomorrow to a dog show. They agree to give us the certificate.  Then when we come to pay, we pull out our bank card, only to be told that they have already done the print-out on the card machine & closed it down. So Clark has to go to the cash point a few streets away to withdraw the money. Stressful much!


 Oh flipping heck, what a nightmare.

some pictures I put in pregnancy thread



Esarosa said:


> Some random pictures
> 
> Just opened her eyes first thing in the morning
> image
> 
> Blueberry pancake aftermath (already cleared skin by this point and a bib full...still got through to baby grow)
> image
> 
> Yes Arya, that is how you eat yoghurt
> image
> 
> Using her walker..growing up
> image
> 
> Cruising, check out those thighs
> image
> 
> Miraculous baltic amber teething bracelet
> image
> 
> Mid change...she doesn't sit still anymore (pizza sauce on toes.. home made obviously, and omg these pictures makes it look like I don't vacuum!)
> image
> 
> Jumping on the baby in a mug bandwagon (blurry sorry) BY
> image


----------



## feorag

Aw bless her Katie - she's growing up fast. I love the fact that she's always smiling (although I'm sure she has her moment! :lol

So what's with the amber teething bracelet?? Never heard of them.

I was so pleased with Skye at dog training class today. usually when we walk in he barks and barks and barks and barks and it takes him about 10-15 minutes to actually settle down. This week he barely barked at all. Half way through the class the yorkie decided he didn't like Skye and when he was doing his off lead heelwork he flew at Skye barking like crazy right into Skye's space and back and came in again and Skye didn't bark! :gasp: 4 times that happened and 4 times Skye didn't react, a few weeks ago he would have been lunging on the end of the lead barking like a lunatic trying to get at the dog.

I came home so pleased with him and he's now enjoying a rib bone as a treat! :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa

It's raw uunpolished Baltic amber.. supposedly the heat of the skin warms it and releases oils into the skin which have pain relieving properties. I thought it was a load of crap
tbh, but the other Friday we had the day and night from hell with her teeth, we were up all night ( unheard of for her as she loves her sleep.. she was crying out of frustration because she was tired and the pain was keeping her up). She was still suffering the next morning and noticed in the post the bracelet Will had bought had arrived. Within an hour or two she wasn't drooling as much and was much more content. Probably coincidental but as far as I'm concerned it was a miracle. Apparently the more you have the better so going to get her some more, but I couldn't believe the difference in her.


----------



## feorag

How interesting!! So does it work with any pain, do you know, or is it just teething pain. Will have to research it!


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> How interesting!! So does it work with any pain, do you know, or is it just teething pain. Will have to research it!


 I'm not sure to be honest, I'm getting myself a couple of bracelets/anklets to try too see if they help my joints, figure they can't hurt. 

Glad Skye had a better day today, sounds like a case of little dog syndrome from the yorkie.


----------



## feorag

he definitely didn't like Skye, yet was OK with Rex who is actually bigger and just as hyper as Skye and went for a dog when off leash both this week and last week :gasp: and the other juvie GSD. he just don't like my skye! :sad:

However, I wasn't complaining, because Skye behaved so well I think it was very productive for him to be in that situation.


----------



## Amalthea

That is so interesting about the amber, Katie!! Might have to look into it


----------



## Amalthea




----------



## Amalthea

Looks like we've found her a home!!


----------



## feorag

That's excellent news, Jen! :2thumb:

I saw your post on Facebook, but confess to thinking "black cat - not easy to find a home for"

Hope it works out!


----------



## Amalthea

She's coming here until we can get her to her new home


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> She's coming here until we can get her to her new home



That's a relief. I do love black cats!



From today


----------



## Amalthea

Arya's adorable!!! :flrt:

Here's the little lady


----------



## feorag

More lovely piccies, katie! :2thumb:

That's a cute wee critter Jen! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I do love kittens!!! :flrt: heard a horrible noise from upstairs.... Kallie had opened the bathroom door and was yowling at the kitten :lol:


----------



## Esarosa

Awe she's adorable. I really don't understand why black cats aren't more popular.. I was always told they were good luck growing up though.


----------



## lisadew24

I bet in the end she will keep her


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> I do love kittens!!! :flrt: heard a horrible noise from upstairs.... Kallie had opened the bathroom door and was yowling at the kitten :lol:


Oops! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

So sorry Kare 

Sounds very stressful Colin:devil:
Katy I cant believe how fast Ayra has grown:gasp:
Cute kitten Jen, I never saw this on FB............

Dennis has had sloppy poo for a while now and has also started to have mini seizures :gasp: Im waiting for his fecal results to come back to see if its related, if not then its blood tests  Hes well in himsef and eating too but Im still very worried


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Dennis  hopefully the vet is able to give some answers, though. 

This kitten has quite the motor on her!!! Sounds like Bindi (aka Dinky Rumble Butt *lol*). She's actually quite gentle for a kitten, too. When Kallie let her out, she happily trotted out, tried making friends with Kallie, that didn't work, so head butted Louis and started her way down the stairs. Cheeky little brat *lol*


----------



## feorag

Shell, so upset to hear about Dennis, you must be worried to bits! :sad: I hope he's OK, but let us know the results of all the tests.

Jen, great that the kitten has settled so well - she's getting her feet under the table!!! :gasp:


----------



## Esarosa

Oh flip Shell, that sounds frightening. I hope you get some results soon.

Jen she sounds like a right little character.


----------



## lisadew24

Well today at work I discovered what the poultry in royal canin is, its chicken feather meal always new royal canin was over priced rubbish now I know


----------



## Amalthea

Didn't take him long


----------



## lisadew24

He's lovely I want him


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Didn't take him long
> 
> image[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> We always knew he would :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

We were all snuggled on the couch and I asked Diesel to get off so I could get up to change Xander. He calmly got up and climbed into the ring like he owned it :lol:


----------



## lisadew24

Couldnt you let him use it as a bed when your little man grows out of it you could even recover it or put a blanket over it. The one thing that made me laugh when my oldest was a baby he hated dummies and one day when he spat one out dante my old German shepherd picked it up and it made him look like he had a dummy, it did get thrown away afterwards


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh Shell, I hope Dennis is ok! Let us know what the results come back as! x


----------



## Amalthea

I don't mind him laying on Xander's stuff. Just gotta keep them out away when we aren't watching, cuz Louis is a sh*t for pissing on things :roll: we've gotta keep the bedroom door shut to stop him pissing on Diesel's bed.


----------



## feorag

It's the expression on Diesel's face that makes me laugh, you can tell he kinda knows it's not his and he shouldn't be in there and the look in his eyes says it all! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Pretty much *lol*


----------



## Shell195

Had the results of Dennis`s fecal test back = normal 
Next move is bloods to see whats going on  Booked in for Wednesday


----------



## lisadew24

Do they think it could be epilepsy or something worse


----------



## Esarosa

Shell195 said:


> Had the results of Dennis`s fecal test back = normal
> Next move is bloods to see whats going on  Booked in for Wednesday


Oh bugger, fingers crossed for the bloods to be more conclusive


----------



## Amalthea

It's horrible when you can't find answers when there's obviously something wrong  hopefully the bloods are more conclusive.


----------



## Shell195

lisadew24 said:


> Do they think it could be epilepsy or something worse


They have no idea 



Esarosa said:


> Oh bugger, fingers crossed for the bloods to be more conclusive


 
I know 


Hes well in himself just a runny bum sometimes, minor small seizure type things, always seems to be hungry, losing weight, possible fast heart rate. They are going to test for thyroid problems as well as other stuff


----------



## Shell195

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr:devil:

Preloved | wanted sphynx cat wanted in Ormskirk, Lancashire


----------



## Amalthea

Being paid weekly?!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> It's horrible when you can't find answers when there's obviously something wrong  hopefully the bloods are more conclusive.


I agree with Jen, not knowing what is wrong is horrendous. I wondered about thyroid too. Hope you get a result that will help you to help him! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr:devil:
> 
> Preloved | wanted sphynx cat wanted in Ormskirk, Lancashire


£700 in weekly payments!! FFS!!! :devil:


----------



## Esarosa

Surely if you wanted one that badly you'd save up... What a wally.


----------



## lisadew24

Hes well in himself just a runny bum sometimes, minor small seizure type things, always seems to be hungry, losing weight, possible fast heart rate. They are going to test for thyroid problems as well as other stuff[/QUOTE]

Hopefully it's something that can be managed by medication, fingers crossed for you


----------



## feorag

Esarosa said:


> Surely if you wanted one that badly you'd save up... What a wally.


Precisely!

Busy weekend coming up: a friend and I are doing a car boot sale tomorrow afternoon to raise money for GSDR and Barry will be taking Skye to Playgroup, as they moved on to every week now and he goes at 3:00pm.

Sunday morning, Skye's bronze training class and then our group walk in the afternoon! :jump:


----------



## Shell195

5 days without a post:gasp:
As many of you know already I lost Jasper my colourpoint mog today 
He had been a bit off colour and had been on antibiotics but this morning I took him back to the vets as his skin, gums and eyes had turned bright yellow  Sadly it was confirmed he was a very poorly boy who had advanced liver failure so I asked for eternal sleep 

Dennis was also checked by my vet who decided to test for TT so wanted another fecal sample which he produced while he was there. The vet didnt feel a blood test was needed at the minute and says he doesnt believe he has thyroid problems at all so Im non the wiser

Zak one of my Greek dogs has just come in from the garden and dropped some lilac flowers in my lap looking very pleased with himself. Im not sure he understands what hes just done but it made me feel all warm and fuzzy. Flowers to cheer his Mum up <3


----------



## Amalthea

Bless little Zak!!!! :flrt: that has got to be the cutest thing ever!!!!

Got a funny for ya....

I had a nice bath last night with some hand made soaps and smellies. The soap had glitter in it. Today I am still covered in glitter and it is EVERYWHERE. And I had an appointment to be violated by the nurse during my 12 week post natal check up.... Looks like I made an extra special effort for her *lol* she didn't mention it, but I've no doubt she saw the sparklies... :lol:


----------



## feorag

I thought you'd abandoned us Shell!

I've been given glitter bubble bath etc, but it doesn't seem to stick on me, Jen??

No doubt you've seen my Facebook post (I know Shell has) that I did a car boot today for GSDR and made £143, so together with some sales of home made marmalade & jewellery at the group walks and £30 given to me by Linden who sold something that she'd been given, I've just paid £200 into the GSDR Virgin giving page. :jump:


----------



## Amalthea

It was actual soap... I had glitter everywhere! :lol:

Well done with the monies!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

I hate glitter! HATE IT!!! Birthday or xmas cards with glitter on are my major pet hate!!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Sure does like to stick to pubes :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Noooooo I will never abandon you lot:gasp:
That was a great amount of money to raise Eileen 
Im on a diet, I have never been this fat in my entire life :bash:Its not even lack of exercise as I spend forever walking the dogs and working at the sanctuary. I definately need to eat less before I :blowup:
Haha Jen I bet you were the talk at afternoon brew time:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Amalthea said:


> Bless little Zak!!!! :flrt: that has got to be the cutest thing ever!!!!
> 
> Got a funny for ya....
> 
> I had a nice bath last night with some hand made soaps and smellies. The soap had glitter in it. Today I am still covered in glitter and it is EVERYWHERE. And I had an appointment to be violated by the nurse during my 12 week post natal check up.... Looks like I made an extra special effort for her *lol* she didn't mention it, but I've no doubt she saw the sparklies... :lol:


I assumed it was a routine smear when I saw it on Facebook. Is the check because of the c section? I never got one despite the 'mild' tear not healing correctly. Or is it routine in which case our health care ia shocking.

Congratulations on the money raised Eileen.

Sorry again about all your bad luck at the minute Shell. How frustrating that you've got no more results for Dennis.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Noooooo I will never abandon you lot:gasp:
> That was a great amount of money to raise Eileen
> Im on a diet, I have never been this fat in my entire life :bash:Its not even lack of exercise as I spend forever walking the dogs and working at the sanctuary. I definately need to eat less before I :blowup:


Joint the club Shell! :roll:

After I was ill last year I lost a stone in weight and was determined it wasn't going back on! Well it did and another one followed it, so I've never been as heavy as I am now either! I blame Barry being off work for 4 months over the winter. He eats non stop and a lot of sh*te, crisps, sweets etc and of course him being off work he would pop to the shops for something we needed and never came back without sweets of some kind and, because I can't sit and watch him eat stuff I like, I keep pace with him and I just can't stop it. 

So I've started again on Lighter Life, because it's so simple, although I'm not doing the severe one. I just cannot be bothered and am too busy doing things I WANT to do to organise menus, plan meals and count calories, so i find this plan suits me better.


----------



## Amalthea

You're supposed to get a smear at 12 weeks, Katie.... It's routine. I'd be demanding one, if I was you...

I've no doubt the nurses were all giggling over my disco pubes yesterday afternoon!!!

The bloody doctors and pharmacies are pissing me off... I was told yesterday that I am very anaemic and needed a six week course of iron, which could be the reason behind my mood (they're thinking it's either that, the implant, or PND), and to pick up the prescription from reception before leaving. I pick up the prescription, but didn't bother looking at it. Go down to the pharmacy where everybody spent more time oohing and ahhing over Xander and his hair than doing their actual job. Was given my prescription and I rushed out, cuz Xander was getting fussy (it was bloody warm in there!!!). We went off the Manchester for the afternoon. Then when we got home yesterday evening, I looked at my medications and I had been given penicillin. Not once was I even asked if I'm allergic to penicillin (I checked with a pharmacist friend and they are supposed to). Called the doctor the morning and they told me to call the pharmacy. It was a prescription for penicillin that I gave them. So I called the doctor office again. Apparently, it was an old prescription that I never collected from April. I told them I wasn't informed that I had an infection and to find out what it was for. It was from when I thought my incision was infected. At that appointment, the doctor I saw made me feel like a hypochondriac and only grudgingly took a swab to test. At that point I was in a lot of pain and I really felt like I was being fobbed off. The doctor said that I anything was found, I'd get a phone call, but if I didn't heat anything, it was all clear (just like I always have). I didn't receive any call and the receptionist I spoke to today just said "it isn't our policy to chase up every patient".


----------



## x Sarah x

So annoyed, someone selling kittens on Buy and sell page on FB, they are 5 and a half weeks old and she's saying they are ready to go to new homes this weekend :bash:

Lods of comments saying they are not old enough and she's completely ignoring them saying they are eating solids so are ready :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Joint the club Shell! :roll:
> 
> After I was ill last year I lost a stone in weight and was determined it wasn't going back on! Well it did and another one followed it, so I've never been as heavy as I am now either! I blame Barry being off work for 4 months over the winter. He eats non stop and a lot of sh*te, crisps, sweets etc and of course him being off work he would pop to the shops for something we needed and never came back without sweets of some kind and, because I can't sit and watch him eat stuff I like, I keep pace with him and I just can't stop it.
> 
> So I've started again on Lighter Life, because it's so simple, although I'm not doing the severe one. I just cannot be bothered and am too busy doing things I WANT to do to organise menus, plan meals and count calories, so i find this plan suits me better.


 
That makes me feel slightly better:2thumb: I hate being this heavy my knees hurt :bash: I will let you know how I gete on 



Amalthea said:


> You're supposed to get a smear at 12 weeks, Katie.... It's routine. I'd be demanding one, if I was you...
> 
> I've no doubt the nurses were all giggling over my disco pubes yesterday afternoon!!!
> 
> The bloody doctors and pharmacies are pissing me off... I was told yesterday that I am very anaemic and needed a six week course of iron, which could be the reason behind my mood (they're thinking it's either that, the implant, or PND), and to pick up the prescription from reception before leaving. I pick up the prescription, but didn't bother looking at it. Go down to the pharmacy where everybody spent more time oohing and ahhing over Xander and his hair than doing their actual job. Was given my prescription and I rushed out, cuz Xander was getting fussy (it was bloody warm in there!!!). We went off the Manchester for the afternoon. Then when we got home yesterday evening, I looked at my medications and I had been given penicillin. Not once was I even asked if I'm allergic to penicillin (I checked with a pharmacist friend and they are supposed to). Called the doctor the morning and they told me to call the pharmacy. It was a prescription for penicillin that I gave them. So I called the doctor office again. Apparently, it was an old prescription that I never collected from April. I told them I wasn't informed that I had an infection and to find out what it was for. It was from when I thought my incision was infected. At that appointment, the doctor I saw made me feel like a hypochondriac and only grudgingly took a swab to test. At that point I was in a lot of pain and I really felt like I was being fobbed off. The doctor said that I anything was found, I'd get a phone call, but if I didn't heat anything, it was all clear (just like I always have). I didn't receive any call and the receptionist I spoke to today just said "it isn't our policy to chase up every patient".


That is disgraceful:devil: Cant you complain to anyone higher than the doctors?



x Sarah x said:


> So annoyed, someone selling kittens on Buy and sell page on FB, they are 5 and a half weeks old and she's saying they are ready to go to new homes this weekend :bash:
> 
> 
> Lods of comments saying they are not old enough and she's completely ignoring them saying they are eating solids so are ready :sad:


Im so sick of seeing adverts like this, Im beginning to feel like a broken record as I keep repeating myself. I tell these people why they shouldnt leave this young but their reply is usually the same"My vet says they are fine to leave":bash::devil::bash:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> The bloody doctors and pharmacies are pissing me off... I was told yesterday that I am very anaemic and needed a six week course of iron, which could be the reason behind my mood (they're thinking it's either that, the implant, or PND), and to pick up the prescription from reception before leaving. I pick up the prescription, but didn't bother looking at it. Go down to the pharmacy where everybody spent more time oohing and ahhing over Xander and his hair than doing their actual job. Was given my prescription and I rushed out, cuz Xander was getting fussy (it was bloody warm in there!!!). We went off the Manchester for the afternoon. Then when we got home yesterday evening, I looked at my medications and I had been given penicillin. Not once was I even asked if I'm allergic to penicillin (I checked with a pharmacist friend and they are supposed to). Called the doctor the morning and they told me to call the pharmacy. It was a prescription for penicillin that I gave them. So I called the doctor office again. Apparently, it was an old prescription that I never collected from April. I told them I wasn't informed that I had an infection and to find out what it was for. It was from when I thought my incision was infected. At that appointment, the doctor I saw made me feel like a hypochondriac and only grudgingly took a swab to test. At that point I was in a lot of pain and I really felt like I was being fobbed off. The doctor said that I anything was found, I'd get a phone call, but if I didn't heat anything, it was all clear (just like I always have). I didn't receive any call and the receptionist I spoke to today just said "it isn't our policy to chase up every patient".


Surely you have a practice manager that you can complain to! Our doctor's surgery has and I asked for an appointment to see her to make a complaint.


Shell195 said:


> That makes me feel slightly better:2thumb: I hate being this heavy my knees hurt :bash: I will let you know how I gete on


Please do Shell! I have the same problem, it's my knees that are objecting to carrying the weight!


Shell195 said:


> Im so sick of seeing adverts like this, Im beginning to feel like a broken record as I keep repeating myself. I tell these people why they shouldnt leave this young but their reply is usually the same"My vet says they are fine to leave":bash::devil::bash:


I feel exactly the same! It drives me mad that people just don't want to listen. "It's eating on its own now so it's ready to go!" - what a load of bollocks!!! :bash:


----------



## feorag

Pinched this from Facebook - love it!!! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa

Didn't know about the twelve week one Jen. Nothing was mentioned at all. Had one a few months ago as o turned 25 &got a letter through, but she must have been at least eight or nine months


----------



## Amalthea

Yeah, you're supposed to be checked at 12 weeks....

I'll see about the practice manager... Didn't know about that.


----------



## x Sarah x

I don't have cats because they'd end up doggy treats! But i still love them ad get pleasure out of visiting neighbours Mew's 

These pair are a friend and neighbours 3 doors up, they're still only babies and very curious of the rabbits and anything else that moves!
They make for good photography models too :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Pretty kitties


----------



## feorag

Agreed - lovely kitties!

Well I've just got back from the show hall, where I've been since 3:00 this afternoon sorting out entries etc ready for tomorrow.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/963204-looking-sponsors.html#post11232428


----------



## Alex

Hiya peoples, very long time no speak! hope you are all okay


----------



## x Sarah x

Friggin' tom cat has appeared round here this past week, he's terrorizing everyone's cats on this road  He's really freaky and you can't get near him either or else i'd be snapping him up and booting him out several miles down the road :bash: noisy sod he is yowling all day and causing fights in this peaceful part of the neighbourhood!


----------



## feorag

x Sarah x said:


> Friggin' tom cat has appeared round here this past week, he's terrorizing everyone's cats on this road  He's really freaky and you can't get near him either or else i'd be snapping him up and booting him out several miles down the road :bash: noisy sod he is yowling all day and causing fights in this peaceful part of the neighbourhood!


I hate it when that happens! Can you not find out to owns him and tell them the benefits to all concerned, especially the cat, if they have him neutered??


----------



## x Sarah x

I've been watching him but so far not seen him go to anyone or into anyone's house, he seems to spend a lot of time on shed roofs in the gardens of other cat owners, not seen him around here before and he looks quite scruffy. 
I guess he could have come from further a field on another road maybe, i wouldn't know where to start about tracking him. He doesn't have a collar on either.

Just keep hearing commotions like a cat fight when they do that meowowowowow thing, and then neighbours calling their cats in and complaining about "that bloody tom cat" so he's obviously being a burden and it's not just me!


----------



## feorag

Hmmm.... sounds like he's maybe from further away. You'd be surprised how far tom cats travel in the pursuit of females.

If you can't find the owner then your only other option for peace is to borrow a trap, catch him, get him neutered and send him on his way, once he's recovered from the anaesthetic.


----------



## Shell195

Definately trap neuter and release by where he knows, once his hormones settle he will be a different cat. Once youve had that done he may well vanish back to where he came from! Cats Protection will neuter him for you if you ask them.


----------



## kitticay

*Julie Godfrey at partypalaceraggies – BEWARE!*

Hello kitty lovers.

We live in the Cayman Islands and have a 1 year male Ragdoll and a 15 year female DLH who is on her 8th. or 9th. life now; we've been giving her fluids for several months as she slowly disintegrates before our eyes. But that's another sad story.

We really want another Ragdoll kitty as a companion for Kumo, our Ragdoll kitty. And as we have no children and so much love to give, even lovable Kumo often grows weary of our frequent petting, grooming, play and belly rubbing. We did not want to use the breeder that we obtained Kumo from because he was diagnosed with gingivitis shortly after we received him, caused by an immune system disorder. But that’s another sad story.

Because rabies does not exist in the Cayman Islands we need a breeder in the UK or another country without rabies (we will not put a kitty through a 30 day isolation period). After sourcing numerous UK breeders we choose Julie Godfrey at partyplaceraggies, as she claimed to have a female ready to ship in a few weeks and seemed like a very honest, caring individual.

After almost six months of one excuse after another - spanning three litters - she just informed us that she would have no kittens for us. No reason was given, which was particularly disturbing after the lengthy correspondence we had maintained over many months. At no time did she ever waiver from her promise to send us a Ragdoll kitty, only offering varying excuses for why we would have to wait longer, and then longer…

Had she shown any signs of reluctance throughout any part of our lengthy correspondence we would have found another breeder and would probably have a companion for Kumo by now; instead, we have to start all over again.

With no children, we love our kitties as much as anyone could possibly love another living being - human or pet. The emotional impact this has had on us is devastating and tantamount to waiting months for an adopted child, only to be told at the last minute that the donor decided to renege. As Kumo will have a shortened life due to his compromised immune system, this also represents a significant portion of his life that will be lived devoid of play and companionship with another kitty.

I am writing here only to say that Julie Godfrey made specific (written and documented) promises to us during a six month period and ultimately reneged on every one of them — informing us only at the last possible minute (days before our kitty was expected to be sent) — that she would not sell us a kitty. No reason was offered; she simply decided to sell her kitties to other people with utter disregard for the extreme emotional pain that decision would cause us; as well as the toll on Kumo, who will now have to wait at least several more months for a companion.

I strongly encourage anyone considering Julie at partypalaceraggies for a Ragdoll kitty to reconsider and save yourself the emotional hardship, particularly if you do not live in the UK and need someone you can trust.

If anyone should know of an honest, reputable breeder willing to send a Ragdoll kitty to the Cayman Islands, please email us at: [email protected]


----------



## Agate

Hey Eileen how did your show go at the weekend? Did the two shows in one venue format work do you think? I'm hoping to go the one in Elesmere Port next weekend. My two kids are keen to come too! Even my husband said maybe he should attend too to see if he's still allergic but I think that could be a recipe for disaster :lol2:


----------



## temerist

*:whip:WENCHES:flrt:*​


----------



## temerist

FAO SHELL

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4126-quality-sphynx-kittens.html#post11241607


----------



## feorag

Kitticay - as this breeder is advertising herself as being part of the GCCF accredited scheme, have you written to GCCF to express your disappointment at how you have been treated?? I would!!!



Agate said:


> Hey Eileen how did your show go at the weekend? Did the two shows in one venue format work do you think? I'm hoping to go the one in Elesmere Port next weekend. My two kids are keen to come too! Even my husband said maybe he should attend too to see if he's still allergic but I think that could be a recipe for disaster


It seemed to run very smoothly, didn't over-run, everyone got to leave earlier than the usual 5:00pm, and I didn't hear any complaints, so hopefully everyone left happy. Now we wait to see if we've managed to make a little money instead of another loss and that no exhibitors have been disqualified.

Photos:

Half our row of Best in Show pens.



Overall Best in both shows - Apricot Point Siamese ( with my hand around its throat cos it was determined to get out of the pen!)

 

Best in Show for Durham - Usual Abyssinian :flrt: (and at last a good one!!) Judge is my friend Daphne who I went to America with all those years ago to buy Maine *****. This cat is a UK & Olympic Bronze Imperial Grand Champion - that's a hard title to get to!

 

Best of Variety Neuter for Durham - Havana :flrt: my favourite! And he is in that pen - somewhere!!!

 

sorry piccie a bit blurred, but a typical Havana - mouth always open mouthing off! :lol2:



Best of Variety Siamese for Durham. Another one with it's gob open! :roll:



Oriental Black :flrt:



Russian Blue - took the Imperial Certificate in both shows.



My friend Brenda with her Sorrel Silver Somali - took the Grand Certificate in both shows.



Devon Rex - took the Challenge Certificate



For Shell - Sphynx - took the Challenge Certificate



Red Point siamese - took the Grand Certificate




Another friend's Usual Somali - took the Challenge Certificate in both shows.



And finally British Blue being judged.


----------



## feorag

temerist said:


> *:whip:WENCHES:flrt:*​


Hi Ian! :flrt:


----------



## Agate

feorag said:


> Kitticay - as this breeder is advertising herself as being part of the GCCF accredited scheme, have you written to GCCF to express your disappointment at how you have been treated?? I would!!!
> 
> It seemed to run very smoothly, didn't over-run, everyone got to leave earlier than the usual 5:00pm, and I didn't hear any complaints, so hopefully everyone left happy. Now we wait to see if we've managed to make a little money instead of another loss and that no exhibitors have been disqualified.
> 
> Photos:
> 
> Half our row of Best in Show pens.
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BISPens_zps84a372d2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Overall Best in both shows - Apricot Point Siamese ( with my hand around its throat cos it was determined to get out of the pen!)
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/OverallBIS-Pen174_zpsd4bcf1b3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Best in Show for Durham - Usual Abyssinian :flrt: (and at last a good one!!) Judge is my friend Daphne who I went to America with all those years ago to buy Maine *****. This cat is a UK & Olympic Bronze Imperial Grand Champion - that's a hard title to get to!
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BIS-Durham_zps778adaa0.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BOV-Durham-2_zps5f743597.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Best of Variety Neuter for Durham - Havana :flrt: my favourite! And he is in that pen - somewhere!!!
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BOVNeuter-Pen160_zpseadca1da.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> sorry piccie a bit blurred, but a typical Havana - mouth always open mouthing off! :lol2:
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BOVNeuter-Pen160-2_zpsc23ced6e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Best of Variety Siamese for Durham. Another one with it's gob open! :roll:
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BOVSiamese_zps8f45c069.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Oriental Black :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/OBlack-Pen155_zps453196e0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Russian Blue - took the Imperial Certificate in both shows.
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/RBlue-Pen126_zps696154d6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> My friend Brenda with her Sorrel Silver Somali - took the Grand Certificate in both shows.
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Somali-Pen35_zpsb8e17327.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Devon Rex - took the Challenge Certificate
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/DevonRex-Pen133_zps247345b9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> For Shell - Sphynx - took the Challenge Certificate
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Sphynx_zpsd3134f1c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Red Point siamese - took the Grand Certificate
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Siamese-Pen165_zpsf5043936.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Another friend's Usual Somali - took the Challenge Certificate in both shows.
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Somali-Pen34_zps2cd2da37.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And finally British Blue being judged.
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/British_zps0a71c845.jpg]image[/URL]


Thanks for sharing these. I love the Aby!


----------



## feorag

So did I! He looks like an Aby should look imao!! Nowadays they've changed so much from the Abys of 20-30 years ago, they're too small and oriental looking for me now.

If I was buying one nowadays, this is the type I'd look for and if I couldn't buy it, then I'd buy a short hair Somali.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Kitticay - as this breeder is advertising herself as being part of the GCCF accredited scheme, have you written to GCCF to express your disappointment at how you have been treated?? I would!!!
> 
> It seemed to run very smoothly, didn't over-run, everyone got to leave earlier than the usual 5:00pm, and I didn't hear any complaints, so hopefully everyone left happy. Now we wait to see if we've managed to make a little money instead of another loss and that no exhibitors have been disqualified.
> 
> Photos:
> 
> Half our row of Best in Show pens.
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BISPens_zps84a372d2.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Overall Best in both shows - Apricot Point Siamese ( with my hand around its throat cos it was determined to get out of the pen!)
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/OverallBIS-Pen174_zpsd4bcf1b3.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Best in Show for Durham - Usual Abyssinian :flrt: (and at last a good one!!) Judge is my friend Daphne who I went to America with all those years ago to buy Maine *****. This cat is a UK & Olympic Bronze Imperial Grand Champion - that's a hard title to get to!
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BIS-Durham_zps778adaa0.jpg"]image[/URL] [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BOV-Durham-2_zps5f743597.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Best of Variety Neuter for Durham - Havana :flrt: my favourite! And he is in that pen - somewhere!!!
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BOVNeuter-Pen160_zpseadca1da.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> sorry piccie a bit blurred, but a typical Havana - mouth always open mouthing off! :lol2:
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BOVNeuter-Pen160-2_zpsc23ced6e.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Best of Variety Siamese for Durham. Another one with it's gob open! :roll:
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/BOVSiamese_zps8f45c069.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Oriental Black :flrt:
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/OBlack-Pen155_zps453196e0.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Russian Blue - took the Imperial Certificate in both shows.
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/RBlue-Pen126_zps696154d6.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> My friend Brenda with her Sorrel Silver Somali - took the Grand Certificate in both shows.
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Somali-Pen35_zpsb8e17327.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Devon Rex - took the Challenge Certificate
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/DevonRex-Pen133_zps247345b9.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> For Shell - Sphynx - took the Challenge Certificate
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Sphynx_zpsd3134f1c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Red Point siamese - took the Grand Certificate
> 
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Siamese-Pen165_zpsf5043936.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Another friend's Usual Somali - took the Challenge Certificate in both shows.
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Somali-Pen34_zps2cd2da37.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> And finally British Blue being judged.
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/British_zps0a71c845.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
:gasp::flrt::flrt::flrt: Any idea who owned the Sphynx? Thoses Orientals are yummy:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *:whip:WENCHES:flrt:*​


 

Hi:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> FAO SHELL
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4126-quality-sphynx-kittens.html#post11241607


Whos are these Ian? Im poor these days so cant afford one at the minute


----------



## lisadew24

those siamese and orientals are gorgeous


----------



## temerist

they are mine shell, have 2 new queens Cianti and Sky and they have had babies lol you know ill do you a deal lovely :lol2:

:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> they are mine shell, have 2 new queens Cianti and Sky and they have had babies lol you know ill do you a deal lovely :lol2:
> 
> :flrt:


Have you moved house ? Are you being rude again Ian:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/964160-our-rescued-ex-racehorse.html


----------



## temerist

I have moved im living back in the old farm in hope valley lol and by deal I ment maybe £100 and a night of passion lol x


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> I have moved im living back in the old farm in hope valley lol and by deal I ment maybe £100 and a night of passion lol x


 

Hmmmm so that means a night with me is worth £600 :gasp:
Do you snore:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

there would be no time for snoring hun ill keep you up ALL night!!!!!


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> there would be no time for snoring hun ill keep you up ALL night!!!!!


 
Prostrate problems then I see.............................. 
:roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Shell195

Think we need photos of the said nekkid kittens(Ive just reworded this before posting :whistling2


----------



## temerist

dam I wish I saw it before you re worded it lol and no you cheeky trollop its not my prostate

one word

















































*viagra*


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> :gasp::flrt::flrt::flrt: Any idea who owned the Sphynx? Thoses Orientals are yummy:flrt:


She was owned by a local lady, Rene Carr, but was bred by Mr M Sigsworth.



lisadew24 said:


> those siamese and orientals are gorgeous


Gorgeous aren't they!!! I loves my orientals!!



Shell195 said:


> Prostrate problems then I see..............................
> :roll2::roll2::roll2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Some gorgeous cats, Eileen!!! Now, I'm not a fan of the pointy cats, but I can even appreciate the orientals and siamese 

Hiya, Ian!! *waves*

We've been very busy lately, so today Xander and I are chillaxing 

Some pics...


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Some gorgeous cats, Eileen!!! Now, I'm not a fan of the pointy cats, but I can even appreciate the orientals and siamese
> 
> Hiya, Ian!! *waves*
> 
> We've been very busy lately, so today Xander and I are chillaxing
> 
> Some pics...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 

Awwww Jen hes "GORGEOUS" you certainly make beautiful babies:flrt:


----------



## feorag

Great photos Jen, especially loving the bed picture! :flrt:

I love pointy faced cats - just like I love pointy faced dogs! Flat faces and big jowls just don't do it for me!


----------



## Amalthea

That bed picture is what happens when you leave Dad with the baby. I just heard giggling coming from the bedroom :lol:

I like medium noses on cats. Like ragdoll faces


----------



## punky_jen

Awwwlovely pics hun. 

Iv not been on here for a while, nothing but dramas here  But hopefully now we are over the worst of things.


----------



## Amalthea

Awww  sometimes it helps to talk.....


----------



## feorag

I hope it's nothing horrible! :sad:


----------



## H BOMB

Hope you don't mind me jumping in,just need advise really.10 days ago I came home and found an injured cat behind my bin,bleeding from nose and mouth.My own vets was closed so phoned RSPCA who said they would send someone to collect.Anyway nearly 3hrs later they said no one could attend until next day.I was not happy so took it to a 24hr vet,the poor little thing had a fractured jaw but RSPCA agreed to pay for treatment...this was sorted out by vet.The cat had no collar,no chip but vet said it was well cared for.We are willing to give the cat a loving home and pay for vaccinations and to have it spayed if needed.My concern is that I already have a female 3yr old cat,is it possible to introduce another younger female??


----------



## feorag

I don't see any reason why not? Just take it slowly, as they will most likely be very wary towards each other at first. Don't leave them alone together until you are sure that they are friends - just common sense really.


----------



## H BOMB

Thanks for reply, just thought it was worth double checking. Well she is home with us now living in the utility room for now. She has a lovely comfy bed but is staying in the safety of her pet carrier. she has ventured out for a stroke but goes straight back in. She or Gift as we have named her has a wire holding her jaw together which she will have removed in around 5wks time. It's like having twins as she is almost identical to my other cat molly. Molly is aware there is another cat present as she could smell her on my hand but will not be introducing them just yet. Thanks again


----------



## feorag

Try swapping their blankets every day or more than once a day, so they each get the smell of each other before you introduce them.


----------



## temerist

thinking about having a WENCH-FEST-BBQ whos in x


----------



## feorag

Me - if there's steak on the BBQ!


----------



## Amalthea

I have a BBQ every year for my birthday and only Shell has ever come *pouts* I'm 30 this year, too.


----------



## temerist

I always steak lol im quite adventurous and not just with food :whistling2:


----------



## temerist

what ever happened to emmaj and fenny x


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> what ever happened to emmaj and fenny x


 
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh names we no longer mention on here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## temerist

pm me to details shell :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh names we no longer mention on here!!!!!!!!!!


:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh names we no longer mention on here!!!!!!!!!!


Oh he's done it now


----------



## feorag

:up: :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Shell195

Forgot to tell you Dennis`s tests came back clear so the vets going with a bacterial infection in the large bowel. Hes to have 6 weeks worth of Synulox to see if this clears it! I have to update the vet every 2 weeks to make sure hes improving.


----------



## feorag

How perplexing Shell! I hope the Synulox works! :2thumb:

Poor Dennis! :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> How perplexing Shell! I hope the Synulox works! :2thumb:
> 
> Poor Dennis! :sad:


I just feel they are missing something!! He seems well enough in himself and his mini seizures havent happened for ages, hes also put on weight but............... Im still not convinced


----------



## temerist

*morning wenches*​


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I just feel they are missing something!! He seems well enough in himself and his mini seizures havent happened for ages, hes also put on weight but............... Im still not convinced


It must be such a worry for you and no-one knows Dennis as well as you, so I would stick with your gut feeling that something isn't just quite right!

Does anyone on here get Sky's Pick TV?


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> *morning wenches*​


 
Evening, surely you havent just got out of bed:whistling2:




feorag said:


> It must be such a worry for you and no-one knows Dennis as well as you, so I would stick with your gut feeling that something isn't just quite right!
> 
> Does anyone on here get Sky's Pick TV?


No we changed to You view a while back so no Sky at all now, why??


----------



## temerist

I have been a very busy boy today lol im sat watching BGT :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> I have been a very busy boy today lol im sat watching BGT :lol2:


Corrie for me:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> No we changed to You view a while back so no Sky at all now, why??


Just had an e-mail tonight from Viral Spiral to say that one of my videos is being featured in "Video Surf" at 8:00pm, but we don't get Skye.


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Just had an e-mail tonight from Viral Spiral to say that one of my videos is being featured in "Video Surf" at 8:00pm, but we don't get Skye.


 
Maybe you can watch it online??


----------



## Stitsophrenic

*Hi!*

I just thought I'd say hello!

I joined the forums to talk about my new little corn snake, but I've been nosing through the other forums and threads and happened upon this one.

Being a crazy cat lady myself, it seems only natural that I contribute a little.

I have 5 moggies; Frisky, Nibbles and Smudge (14 year old sisters), Kenny (10 year old male) and Callie (5 year old female). All are rescues and all are extremely spoilt!


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you can watch it online??


Maybe I'll be able to.



Stitsophrenic said:


> I just thought I'd say hello!
> 
> I joined the forums to talk about my new little corn snake, but I've been nosing through the other forums and threads and happened upon this one.
> 
> Being a crazy cat lady myself, it seems only natural that I contribute a little.
> 
> I have 5 moggies; Frisky, Nibbles and Smudge (14 year old sisters), Kenny (10 year old male) and Callie (5 year old female). All are rescues and all are extremely spoilt!


Welcome. I too joined because of my snakes, but nowadays I tend to just live in this and the exotics section. There's more than enough in these 2 sections to take up all my time! :roll:


----------



## Shell195

Stitsophrenic said:


> I just thought I'd say hello!
> 
> I joined the forums to talk about my new little corn snake, but I've been nosing through the other forums and threads and happened upon this one.
> 
> Being a crazy cat lady myself, it seems only natural that I contribute a little.
> 
> I have 5 moggies; Frisky, Nibbles and Smudge (14 year old sisters), Kenny (10 year old male) and Callie (5 year old female). All are rescues and all are extremely spoilt!


:welcome: I think we need some pics:2thumb:



feorag said:


> Maybe I'll be able to.
> 
> Welcome. I too joined because of my snakes, but nowadays I tend to just live in this and the exotics section. There's more than enough in these 2 sections to take up all my time! :roll:


Let us know if you find it online as I for one want to see it too 
I joined here because of my snakes too !!!!


----------



## Esarosa

Stitsophrenic said:


> I just thought I'd say hello!
> 
> I joined the forums to talk about my new little corn snake, but I've been nosing through the other forums and threads and happened upon this one.
> 
> Being a crazy cat lady myself, it seems only natural that I contribute a little.
> 
> I have 5 moggies; Frisky, Nibbles and Smudge (14 year old sisters), Kenny (10 year old male) and Callie (5 year old female). All are rescues and all are extremely spoilt!


Welcome  

Lovely pictures Jen

Punky Jen I've been wondering how you are as hadn't seen you about for a while?


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Let us know if you find it online as I for one want to see it too


I've just found out Pick TV is on Channel 11 on Freeview, so I will be able to see it.

I've no idea which of my clips they are using as Viral Spiral have the licence to use and sell any of mine, but the one I was approached for by a Japanese company originally was Skye's guilty look when he pinched the cats' food, so I suspect it may be that one - but no idea!! Could be squirrels???


----------



## Stitsophrenic

Ah yes, I had forgotten about the pics rule!

Frisky









Nibbles









Smudge









Kenny









Callie









And Archimedes


----------



## feorag

Stitsophrenic said:


> Ah yes, I had forgotten about the pics rule!
> 
> Frisky
> image
> 
> Nibbles
> image
> 
> Smudge
> image
> 
> Kenny
> image
> 
> Callie
> image
> 
> And Archimedes
> image


Absolutely!! Pictures or they don't exist. Pictures or it didn't happen! :lol2:

Gorgeous pussies! :flrt:


----------



## Stitsophrenic

Hahaha, thank you!!


----------



## Shell195

Stitsophrenic said:


> Ah yes, I had forgotten about the pics rule!
> 
> Frisky
> image
> 
> Nibbles
> image
> 
> Smudge
> image
> 
> Kenny
> image
> 
> Callie
> image
> 
> And Archimedes
> image


Beautiful kitties :flrt: and such a pretty snake too:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

And on the subject of snakes Monty, Calleigh and I are off to PaH in 10 minutes to fundraise for the Sanctuary. Then tomorrow I'm back again for GSDR. of course I won't be taking Skye to that, he'd probably put people off getting a GSD! :lol2: It's a bad job when your snakes are better behaved than your dog! :roll:

No idea how I'll get on cos I can hardly speak. Full of cold and my throat is so sore that I'm squeaking already. I lost it totally yesterday talking to a visitor while I was at work.


----------



## lisadew24

I got very good bargain at a car boot today, I got a karlie agility hurdle for £5 never used and when I got home its a set of two jumps


----------



## feorag

Lucky you! I love a bargain! :2thumb:


----------



## lisadew24

The only problem now I have to find the sets to match as its better quality than the rosewood sets i sell at work and the ones at work you only get 5 weave poles


----------



## feorag

Well I certainly spoke too soon this morning! :roll:

My beautiful Monty, who has been going out fundraising with me for the last 7 years and never in his 16 years has he ever bitten, did it today!! :sad:

Unfortunately he was round my neck and he poo-ed all down my collar, so it all ran down inside the t-shirt and in my bra!  Stunk!!! 

So I dashed into PaH's toilets, put him in the sink and proceeded to strip. had to wash myself cos I had a puddle of snake shit inside my bra! So I took the bra off and dried my t-shirt as best I could under the hot air dryer and then turned my attention to Monty. Unfortunately they didn't have a hot tap, only a cold tap that was like a spray, so I sprayed all the stuff off him, wiped him with a paper towel and headed back outside.

I put him around my neck and leaned over the back of the table to get a doggy poo bag out of my jacket pocket to put the stinky bra in and my friend Ann (not the Anyday one) leaned up against me and squealed - he'd bitten her arm, then he turned and bit me twice on the hand!

To say I was gutted was an understatement - as I said he has never bitten ever in his entire life and total strangers walk off with him and everything. I can only assume that he was totally ssiped off with having to be dumped in the sink and being sprayed with cold water, or he wasn't feeling over grand??? Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Well I certainly spoke too soon this morning! :roll:
> 
> My beautiful Monty, who has been going out fundraising with me for the last 7 years and never in his 16 years has he ever bitten, did it today!! :sad:
> 
> Unfortunately he was round my neck and he poo-ed all down my collar, so it all ran down inside the t-shirt and in my bra!  Stunk!!!
> 
> So I dashed into PaH's toilets, put him in the sink and proceeded to strip. had to wash myself cos I had a puddle of snake shit inside my bra! So I took the bra off and dried my t-shirt as best I could under the hot air dryer and then turned my attention to Monty. Unfortunately they didn't have a hot tap, only a cold tap that was like a spray, so I sprayed all the stuff off him, wiped him with a paper towel and headed back outside.
> 
> I put him around my neck and leaned over the back of the table to get a doggy poo bag out of my jacket pocket to put the stinky bra in and my friend Ann (not the Anyday one) leaned up against me and squealed - he'd bitten her arm, then he turned and bit me twice on the hand!
> 
> To say I was gutted was an understatement - as I said he has never bitten ever in his entire life and total strangers walk off with him and everything. I can only assume that he was totally ssiped off with having to be dumped in the sink and being sprayed with cold water, or he wasn't feeling over grand??? Any suggestions anyone?


 
Was going to ask if you had a good day but I dont need to now!!! Maybe hes feelng under the weather and being washed in cold water tipped him over the edge. Im no snake expert though so see what others say. Does he seem ok now?


----------



## temerist

new facebook account - https://www.facebook.com/ian.curtis.1069?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## Stitsophrenic

I think maybe the shock of the cold water and unfamiliar environment probable just pushed him that tiny bit too far!
I'm sorry your day didnt go so well, I'm sure monty will be better behaved next time x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Was going to ask if you had a good day but I dont need to now!!! Maybe hes feelng under the weather and being washed in cold water tipped him over the edge. Im no snake expert though so see what others say. Does he seem ok now?


Well he's in his hide, Barry called around on his way home from work, so I told him to take him home and put him in his viv and I just used Calleigh.

To be honest, he's been put in plenty sinks in his life cos he inevitably poos in his RUB when he's travelling, so I have to wash him cos kids handle him, so being put in a sink and being washed doesn't normally phase him. Maybe he was just having an off day!

Definitely better not take Skye tomorrow, he'd probably savage someone! LOL!

Poor Ann though, she came in for a coffee after we did the car boot sale a couple of weeks ago and I passed her some money, two notes fell on the floor and as she bent down to pick them up, Skye nipped her, so she's not doing very well with my pets, is she? :roll:


----------



## Agate

Stitsophrenic said:


> I think maybe the shock of the cold water and unfamiliar environment probable just pushed him that tiny bit too far!
> I'm sorry your day didnt go so well, I'm sure monty will be better behaved next time x


Yep sounds like Monty switched into defence mode. No matter how chilled they've been in the past, the slightest thing can make them feel threatened. Reps can be unpredictable and they are not domesticated even if cb. Sounds like he had sensory overload.

Leave him alone now until the next feed and hopefully after that he'll re-set back to his settled self. Sometimes they just have off days too!

My surrogate cat, my burm, is a soppy cuddle doll that will let me head stroke her but if I take her out of the house she turns into a mental attack beast!

On a positive note I did get over to the show in Ellesmere Port today. It was great! Thanks for telling me about it Eileen. Took my kids too and we had a really interesting time. Got to see a lot of breeds in the flesh that we'd never seen before. Added bonus - bumped into an old acquaintance I hadn't seen for over 20 years! Her cat was an Olympian! Don't think I've ever see such a big cat - it was the size of a small bear!


----------



## feorag

So glad you enjoyed it. It really opens your eyes to how many different breeds and colours of cats there are, doesn't it?


----------



## Zoo-Man

I haven't posted here for a few days, mainly as I haven't had much to post about really. 

Last night we were at my niece's 21st birthday party. It was nice to have all the family out together in one place, especially my parents as my mum is agrophobic. 

Today me & Clark were judging a companion show in Chester. I judged the pedigree dog classes, & Clark judged the novelty classes. I was pleased that I opted to do the pedigrees, once I saw how many dogs were entered in the novelty classes. And I was surprised by which breed of dog actually snapped at me whilst judging - a black Labrador! Needless to say, it didn't get placed!


----------



## Kare

temerist said:


> new facebook account - https://www.facebook.com/ian.curtis.1069?ref=tn_tnmn


Oh are we publicly sharing Facebooks now? I am https://www.facebook.com/karen.dandy.3 ...will likely remove this in a few days though, in case more strange people join the site...stranger than us


----------



## Kare

Zoo-Man said:


> I haven't posted here for a few days, mainly as I haven't had much to post about really.
> 
> Last night we were at my niece's 21st birthday party. It was nice to have all the family out together in one place, especially my parents as my mum is agrophobic.
> 
> Today me & Clark were judging a companion show in Chester. I judged the pedigree dog classes, & Clark judged the novelty classes. I was pleased that I opted to do the pedigrees, once I saw how many dogs were entered in the novelty classes. And I was surprised by which breed of dog actually snapped at me whilst judging - a black Labrador! Needless to say, it didn't get placed!


We are having issues locally with black labs, seems nearly every one I meet is fully heckled and bruising for a fight when I see it, and not sure if it is a common lab thing but when they heckle they have the normal clump of raised fur in their neck...then flat and then another raised fur bush over their hips/ass!!

My assumption is that those I see have a touch of a more reactive dog, like collie in them, but your experience with a pedigree, that may be an incorrect assumption.

I have long been saying that I would not trust a show Golden Retriever as far as I could throw it, the generous natures (intrinsic to a working retriever, or else they would not return and share the bird you shot with you) seem to have been lost completely on the strange journey to make them massive white pyrennes look-a-likes!!


----------



## Agate

feorag said:


> So glad you enjoyed it. It really opens your eyes to how many different breeds and colours of cats there are, doesn't it?


Very much so. I enjoyed chatting to some of the owners. Met some very helpful, friendly people. I'll definitely try and get to another one over the Summer.


----------



## feorag

Personally I think that's what you get when you breed for type and colour and don't consider temperament. For me temperament is as important as type and colour, because most puppies/kittens end up in pet homes, not show homes.


----------



## Esarosa

I've added you both Ian & kare (I'm Katie W. Probably baby picture as profile picture).

Eek Ann isn't having much luck at all. Hope you manage to raise some money for gsdr today. Sorry Monty was feeling out of sorts.


----------



## freekygeeky

ma baby is back after 3 days at the vets!


----------



## feorag

Did they come to any conclusion yet as to what his problem is?

Yeh!!! I've just watched Harry on Pick TV tonight (Video Surf) - they included his "chasing the hosepipe" advert. :flrt:

And Skye was on too! His "who stole the cat's dinner video" :flrt:


----------



## *H*

Kare said:


> not sure if it is a common lab thing but when they heckle they have the normal clump of raised fur in their neck...then flat and then another raised fur bush over their hips/ass!!


Thanks to Loki and his fear of plastic tubs rolling around in the alley down the side of the house in the wind, I can answer this 
Loki's heckles are similar to that - huge mohican on his neck, mainly flat on his main back and his fluffier bum fur goes up in a smaller mohican at the base of his back, and the longer bit down the back of his legs stands up a little. : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Kare said:


> We are having issues locally with black labs, seems nearly every one I meet is fully heckled and bruising for a fight when I see it, and not sure if it is a common lab thing but when they heckle they have the normal clump of raised fur in their neck...then flat and then another raised fur bush over their hips/ass!!
> 
> My assumption is that those I see have a touch of a more reactive dog, like collie in them, but your experience with a pedigree, that may be an incorrect assumption.
> 
> I have long been saying that I would not trust a show Golden Retriever as far as I could throw it, the generous natures (intrinsic to a working retriever, or else they would not return and share the bird you shot with you) seem to have been lost completely on the strange journey to make them massive white pyrennes look-a-likes!!


All the show Golden Retrievers Ive met (plenty) have all been lovely, soppy dogs.



feorag said:


> Personally I think that's what you get when you breed for type and colour and don't consider temperament. For me temperament is as important as type and colour, because most puppies/kittens end up in pet homes, not show homes.


This wasn't a show dog, it was just a pet Lab who was entered in the pedigree classes. Responsible show breeders take temperament into consideration big-style, as obviously the dogs have to stand still calmly whilst a stranger touches them all over, from top to toe, nose to testicles.


----------



## feorag

So what do you think of these - I'm very tempted 'cept I don't like toe post sandals! :sad:

Printed Wardrobe | Big Face Animal Flip Flops T Shirts and Clothing | Clothes You Can Customise


----------



## lisadew24

They are brill, I don't like flip flops but I'm tempted by the highland cow ones


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Did they come to any conclusion yet as to what his problem is?
> 
> Yeh!!! I've just watched Harry on Pick TV tonight (Video Surf) - they included his "chasing the hosepipe" advert. :flrt:
> 
> And Skye was on too! His "who stole the cat's dinner video" :flrt:


Oh I missed it!!


Not yet, behavioural/neurological.


----------



## tremerz97

i have a 16yr old cat : victory: 
it said random...


----------



## feorag

lisadew24 said:


> They are brill, I don't like flip flops but I'm tempted by the highland cow ones


They're only £10.99 plus postage with a Groupon coupon! :2thumb:

I fancy the squirrels hmm: wonder why? :lol


----------



## lisadew24

What a bargin im even more tempted and If I buy them I now have more of a excuse for going to the beech more often


----------



## Kare

feorag said:


> They're only £10.99 plus postage with a Groupon coupon! :2thumb:
> 
> I fancy the squirrels hmm: wonder why? :lol


You can get your own squirrels (or any other picture of your own) on your flip flops for only £12.50 from Tesco, and if you collect from a store that does it then you will not even pay postage!!

Personally i find them a little weird when packing them at work, most of them feature peoples children...I mean who chooses to walk around on their childs face?


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Not me!!!


----------



## feorag

Honestly, sometimes vets ssip me off! A girl in GSDR has a cat with kittens and she's just asked my advice about them. They're coming up 6 weeks old and two wont eat solid food so she asked her vet who told her to take the mother away. The girl is worried as she took them away for two days and they refused to eat so she's let the mother back in.

WTF?? :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I love wearing my flip-flops! I'd get the Meerkat ones, but some Boston Terrier face ones would be good (but they don't do em).

Some people think vets know everything. One woman posted that her vet said her Chihuahua puppies could be sold at 6 weeks old! :bash:


----------



## Kare

Zoo-Man said:


> I love wearing my flip-flops! I'd get the Meerkat ones, but some Boston Terrier face ones would be good (but they don't do em).


Get your own Bostons face put on some with Tesco. They too are done as mirror images so if you put 1/2 the face on one it with reflect the other half on the other for the same effect.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Some people think vets know everything. One woman posted that her vet said her Chihuahua puppies could be sold at 6 weeks old! :bash:


Totally agree Colin. I told her to ask her vet if they've ever bred cats to actually 'study' their behaviour and I bet he/she hasn't.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Totally agree Colin. I told her to ask her vet if they've ever bred cats to actually 'study' their behaviour and I bet he/she hasn't.


It amazes me the amount of people who take their vet's word as gospel


----------



## feorag

Busy weekend. Great Sunday and lovely GSDR walk on the beach with Skye, to be followed by a crap day yesterday and today! :sad:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/r-i-p/969336-rip-calleigh.html


----------



## feorag

New Simon's cat. Illustrating the well known fact that "where you dig, they dig" :lol2:

Flower Bed - Simon's Cat - YouTube


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> Busy weekend. Great Sunday and lovely GSDR walk on the beach with Skye, to be followed by a crap day yesterday and today! :sad:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/r-i-p/969336-rip-calleigh.html


Sorry to hear about Calleigh


----------



## feorag

thanks Katie!


----------



## cloggers

Hellooo 

Haven't popped in here for ages, been very busy and rarely post any more. Hope everyone is doing well! I finish college next friday, got conditional offers from bangor and chester for september so things are looking up for a change  



Zoo-Man said:


> Some people think vets know everything. One woman posted that her vet said her Chihuahua puppies could be sold at 6 weeks old! :bash:


I went into the vets today for the dogs food, there is an ad up on the notice board, 5 week old collie pups for sale, ready now?! Pointed this out to the receptionist, I just got stared at, apparently they cant police what ads get put up.. 



feorag said:


> crap day yesterday and today! :sad:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/r-i-p/969336-rip-calleigh.html


So sorry about Calleigh, but sounds like you had no other choice, the poor slithery ones dont do well with all the usual tests, bless em.


----------



## Amalthea

It's been pretty quiet around here lately... Seems everybody is busy with real life :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Haven't popped in here for ages, been very busy and rarely post any more. Hope everyone is doing well! I finish college next friday, got conditional offers from bangor and chester for september so things are looking up for a change
> 
> 
> 
> *I went into the vets today for the dogs food, there is an ad up on the notice board, 5 week old collie pups for sale, ready now?! Pointed this out to the receptionist, I just got stared at, apparently they cant police what ads get put up...*
> 
> 
> So sorry about Calleigh, but sounds like you had no other choice, the poor slithery ones dont do well with all the usual tests, bless em.


B*ll*cks! I used to check all notices people wanted to put up on our notice board at our pet shop. If it wasn't right, it didn't go up, simple!



Amalthea said:


> It's been pretty quiet around here lately... Seems everybody is busy with real life :gasp:


I haven't been on here for a while, I don't stay up as late as I used to - must be getting old!


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> I went into the vets today for the dogs food, there is an ad up on the notice board, 5 week old collie pups for sale, ready now?! Pointed this out to the receptionist, I just got stared at, apparently they cant police what ads get put up..





Zoo-Man said:


> B*ll*cks! I used to check all notices people wanted to put up on our notice board at our pet shop. If it wasn't right, it didn't go up, simple!


Beat me to it, Colin! Total bollocks as a vet they have a responsibility to educate people on responsible ownership and that means checking what their clients are putting on their notice board! :bash:

Colin - you getting old?? Surely not! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Beat me to it, Colin! Total bollocks as a vet they have a responsibility to educate people on responsible ownership and that means checking what their clients are putting on their notice board! :bash:
> 
> Colin - you getting old?? Surely not! :lol2:


Yes, Im sure they'd do something if I put up a notice saying that dogs don't need to be vaccinated annually!


----------



## feorag

So they would.


----------



## Amalthea

:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> :flrt:
> 
> image


What an amazing photo :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

They were being so snuggly!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

That is indeed a brilliant photograph. You'll look back at that in years to come with a lovely feeling of joy that your son had such a wonderful babyhood with his pets and he will too! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

I was so proud on Lou when he laid down with him and let Xander snuggle him


----------



## feorag

He really is a very special cat! He's like my Harry was - just accepting everybody and loving everybody -just a very special cat! :flrt:

Forgot to add, that the signal here has improved slightly since 2 years ago and I can now get a signal in the house, but it's very slow. So I can access RFUK and my e-mails, but Facebook is proving more difficult - probably due to the high amount of photo files to download.

So if anyone has anything really interesting to say to me, please pm me on here for the next 2 weeks, cos I'll only be on Facebook when we are out and about and I can get a really good signal.

And no we're off onto the beach (it's gonna take us at least 2 minutes to get there! :roll: :lol2 for a long walk with Skye.

Are you jealous??? :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Cow


----------



## feorag

Oh dear! Have I made you jealous! :whistling2: :lol2:

Can we amend that "at lease 2 minutes to get there to about 45 seconds! 

We've just got back. The tide was out so the beach was enormous and we walked about a couple of miles there and back. It was helluva windy going, but great coming back! :lol2: And Skye loved it!


----------



## Amalthea

Not jealous at all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cloggers

oooo I took the mutt on the beach before, though we came home early, he doesn't like it when its windy, gets sand in his ears :lol2: 
Had to tie the gate shut the sea wind is that bad today!



Zoo-Man said:


> B*ll*cks! I used to check all notices people wanted to put up on our notice board at our pet shop. If it wasn't right, it didn't go up, simple!





feorag said:


> Beat me to it, Colin! Total bollocks as a vet they have a responsibility to educate people on responsible ownership and that means checking what their clients are putting on their notice board! :bash:


I think she was just being an arse, never has liked me, I took it down on my way out anyways. The ad only caught my eye because it was the only ad on the board that wasn't for staffies :roll:


----------



## Esarosa

Jen that picture is amazing! So jealous of your snuggly pud. None of my cats (except Meg one of the three sisters growing up) has been tht cuddly or tolerant of children. 

Libby has started trying to play with Arya but Arya squeels and crawls after her or tries to grab and Libby does a runner. Phoenix is being more tolerant and scent marks her
and will come up for cuddles if she's on me (and has stopped trying to scratch her). But Arya gets so excited and grabby... It's hard as she doesn't know what gentle means. I sign gentle and model acceptable behaviour but it's a little beyond her atm. Hard as i'm trying not to, but I always compare her to my youngest nephew who just seemed to grasp gentle from the get go.. Must remember they're all different.

She's finally got the sign for breast milk down... If it doesn't come fat enough she does the sign then pushes her hand to the mouth and goes mmmmm lol and if I'm still not reacting quickly enough she launches at me going booooob.. Queue mortified expressions from most of the women at baby groups as she's 99th centile (at last check) and in 18-24 month clothes lol. 

Chloe that's ridiculous... What are your vets playing at!?

Eileen not jealous at all *grumble grumble*. Hope you have a (well deserved) brilliant holiday. Please take lots of pictures so we can live vicariously!


----------



## feorag

So do I Katie and I'll definitely post some piccies, once I get a better signal.

I assume you are using Makaton (sp?) with Arya - I think it's excellent.


----------



## Shell195

Lucky you Eileen:no1:

Wellllllllllllllllllll I may have some news:whistling2:
This little man is 5 months old and has been advertised on Facebook for a while with his price getting lower and lower.(now £120) I commented on him and Chris and his girlfriend saw and have offered to buy him for me and go halves on any vet bills for him. Im off to see him on Tuesday evening, I doubt hes of good breeding but hes fully vaccinated. She says her little dog spends his whole time chasing him


----------



## feorag

Ooh, exciting Shell! :jump: I hope you get him and I'm sure he settle great in your house.

Nothing more exciting than getting a new critter. I bought young female Ball Python last week before I came away on holiday. I'll be picking her up when I get home, so something to look forward to when I get back, although I haven't told Barry yet.  thought I might just say I went to have a look and fell for her and there's an empty viv that might as well have something in it

I did think about a lizard, cos you know I'd love one and I'm getting better about feeding critters, though still not sure about the running/jumping ones, but the viv just isn't big enough for anything but one of the tiny lizards. I did think about a couple of crocodile skinks, but decided to get the ball python.

Shell, I know you've pm'd me on Facebook and I've now been able to access Facebook, but I just can't download messages, cos I think the signal isn't strong enough for some odd reason. We're off out to a local garden centre for coffee and then to do a big shop to get some supplies in, so I'll be able to pick up a Wi-Fi signal at the garden centre and hopefully read your message - just wanted you to know that I wasn't ignoring you! :lol:


----------



## Amalthea

So exciting!!! Getting new critters is always exciting!!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Ooh, exciting Shell! :jump: I hope you get him and I'm sure he settle great in your house.
> 
> Nothing more exciting than getting a new critter. I bought young female Ball Python last week before I came away on holiday. I'll be picking her up when I get home, so something to look forward to when I get back, although I haven't told Barry yet.  thought I might just say I went to have a look and fell for her and there's an empty viv that might as well have something in it
> 
> I did think about a lizard, cos you know I'd love one and I'm getting better about feeding critters, though still not sure about the running/jumping ones, but the viv just isn't big enough for anything but one of the tiny lizards. I did think about a couple of crocodile skinks, but decided to get the ball python.
> 
> Shell, I know you've pm'd me on Facebook and I've now been able to access Facebook, but I just can't download messages, cos I think the signal isn't strong enough for some odd reason. We're off out to a local garden centre for coffee and then to do a big shop to get some supplies in, so I'll be able to pick up a Wi-Fi signal at the garden centre and hopefully read your message - just wanted you to know that I wasn't ignoring you! :lol:


 

I love Ball pythons:flrt: Is it a baby or an adult? Barry will be fine as he never said "NO" (the fact you never asked him doesnt come into it :whistling2
Yes I am sort of excited but also a bit scared(must be my age:lol2
The message on FB doesnt matter now, its about genetics but I think a Sphynx breeder has sorted it for her now. I told the girl you are on holiday so may not get the message x


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I love Ball pythons:flrt: Is it a baby or an adult? Barry will be fine as he never said "NO" (the fact you never asked him doesnt come into it :whistling2
> Yes I am sort of excited but also a bit scared(must be my age:lol2
> The message on FB doesnt matter now, its about genetics but I think a Sphynx breeder has sorted it for her now. I told the girl you are on holiday so may not get the message x


She's a year old and very calm which is what I need for my education work. Just sat in my hand and balled up, Eve and Daniel both handled her and she just stayed totally calm, so lots of handling will hopefully keep her that way.

I like your thinking regarding Barry not saying "no" :lol2:

So photos from our beach walk yesterday, all that beach and we only saw 3 dogs and they were miles away so Skye culd have great fun and we could too cos we were relaxed.

"Play with me daddy"



Ball at the ready



And again please!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> She's a year old and very calm which is what I need for my education work. Just sat in my hand and balled up, Eve and Daniel both handled her and she just stayed totally calm, so lots of handling will hopefully keep her that way.
> 
> I like your thinking regarding Barry not saying "no" :lol2:
> 
> So photos from our beach walk yesterday, all that beach and we only saw 3 dogs and they were miles away so Skye culd have great fun and we could too cos we were relaxed.
> 
> "Play with me daddy"
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Sunday1st-7_zps2e259637.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Ball at the ready
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Sunday1st-5_zpsd4ee0497.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> And again please!
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Sunday1st-4_zpsb960f939.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Sunday1st-1_zpsae8b607d.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
She sounds fab :2thumb: Skye is such a handsome boy and looks like hes enjoying his holiday :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

Awwww look at him!! :flrt: looks like he's having a great time!!


----------



## feorag

She’s definitely a beauty and I’m really looking forward to bringing her home. Darren opened her viv and tapped the ground right next to her and she didn’t react like “FOOD” so she seems calm. He’s going to handle her for me while I’m away and get other people to handle her, so hopefully I’ll get another good ‘un to replace my beautiful Calleigh, who was so good with people.

I think Skye is just loving having both of us around and both of us to walk. On weekdays Barry does the early morning and late evening walk and I do the mid-day ones, so he’s loving having the 2 of us around. 

He is a handsome dog and is definitely settling down a bit at last. Nowadays I can often get up and walk out of the living room and he doesn’t feel the panicking need to follow me! :2thumb: which is a huge step forward cos I used to call him my second arse! :roll2: PMSL!


----------



## Esarosa

It's baby sign language we do. When I started there were no classes anywhere near us so I did it using the online dictionary which is loosely based on american sign language. Now a class has started nearby based on bsl but Arya is already familiar with her signs. So long as we know what she's communicating it's OK I guess. She knows quite a few now. Food, drink, more, all done, cat, milk, daddy, mummy,dog, happy, hurt, nappy. She only signs a few of those though even though she understands them. Some are quite fiddly for young babies to do.


----------



## feorag

My friend's son has a few problems and one of them was not speaking, so she cut out photos of various things, like playgrounds, fields, food etc and used these to teach him Makaton so he could communicate.

I think it's great!


----------



## freekygeeky

Yea, PECS and MAKATON is whats taught in 'special' schools. Its fantastic, and very obvious. The lady who taught me, said she taught her baby from birth, and she said the baby was able to sign, before speaking, AMAZING.


----------



## Esarosa

freekygeeky said:


> Yea, PECS and MAKATON is whats taught in 'special' schools. Its fantastic, and very obvious. The lady who taught me, said she taught her baby from birth, and she said the baby was able to sign, before speaking, AMAZING.


Yeah signing with babies is great. She can't pronounce milk, more, food, drink etc but can sign to show me what she needs. It's wonderful  I'm known as the crazy hippy at baby groups lol. Babywearing, signing, baby led weaning, very very limited sugar (only introduced processed sugars recently)etc. They look at me like I've three heads lol


----------



## NaomiR

could someone please help me with palative care for cats? 

my cat had a huge tumour removed from her throat a week ago, it would have suffocated (and killed) her eventually so despite her age (18) we had no choice but to proceed with surgery.

she's recovering well from the operation but has been diagnosed with lymphosarcoma, I'm looking for some natural "help" as we don't want to go down the radiotherapy route which our vet has also advised against.

I've heard curcumin has been effected in treating cancer in cats and small doses of glucosamine are also useful for pain management?

would appreciate your thoughts and ideas please? Thank you


----------



## ami_j

I have heard about curcumin having cancer destroying properties before, was using it for my rats for a while, apparently black pepper makes it work more, i didnt do a lot of research though.


----------



## feorag

Sorry NaomiR I can't help you with this one, as I've never had anything to do with treating cancers. By the time the cats I had who were diagnosed with tumours were diagnosed, I felt it was kinder to let them go. I've never heard of glucosamine being used as a form of pain management in tumours, only in joint problems.

We've been out all day to South Ayrshire gravestone hunting! :lol2: I managed to find my 5 x Great Grandfather's grave who was buried in 1723! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

That is amazing, Eileen!!!!


----------



## feorag

'Tis innit? Having said that I can't find his or his brother's christening, their parents getting married and their father being born - which is so bloody frustrating. I guess I'll not find anything else now in Dumfries & Galloway and will now have to extend my search to South Ayrshire. So it looks like a visit to Iain's to do some research is going to be scheduled some time in the future!

This is my Scottish branch - I've got some of my English branch back to the 1600s. These are all my grandmother's relatives. My gr gr grandfather on my father's side was Irish, so another country to do a load of research in.


----------



## Amalthea

I researched my maiden name and found that the Searles immigrated from England to Barbados and that is where my Grandpa's family is from


----------



## feorag

Do you have dates? You can do so much now on the internet. When I started this over 20 years ago I had to do it all with parish registers and the Mormon microfiches.

At that time I came to a dead stop with my gt gt grandfather cos I couldn't find him being christened to get his father and mother's names. I picked it up again about 4 years ago and have got much further back now.

Now you can do most of it on the internet.


----------



## lisadew24

Well I have learned that running is hazardous to my health and I won't be doing anymore. Last Monday I was running up my hall didn't open my baby gate in time and landed on top of my baby gate I have a bruised right knee now and this Monday Sheldon was being a little naughty and wouldn't get out of a stream he was lying so I thought I would run away from him, I ran for about two seconds and found a pot hole twisting my ankle, while limping home I bumped into one of my customers and he had to tell me all about how his dog was doing while I was standing there in pain and when I got home my oh asked why I was so long and when I told him he just laughed at me


----------



## Amalthea

I've not really done MUCH research, so no dates. I think my stepmother has more details than I do. 

Running is ALWAYS bad for your health!!


----------



## feorag

lisadew24 said:


> Well I have learned that running is hazardous to my health and I won't be doing anymore. Last Monday I was running up my hall didn't open my baby gate in time and landed on top of my baby gate I have a bruised right knee now and this Monday Sheldon was being a little naughty and wouldn't get out of a stream he was lying so I thought I would run away from him, I ran for about two seconds and found a pot hole twisting my ankle, while limping home I bumped into one of my customers and he had to tell me all about how his dog was doing while I was standing there in pain and when I got home my oh asked why I was so long and when I told him he just laughed at me


Sadly with old age and medication comes stiffness and bad judgment. Nowadays I seem to fall over at the drop of a hat, so try not to run unless I'm being chased by a wolf or a bear or a nutcase! :lol2:



Amalthea said:


> I've not really done MUCH research, so no dates. I think my stepmother has more details than I do.
> 
> Running is ALWAYS bad for your health!!


You can find loads on the internet now, so pretty easy really. Get the dates, get on line and have a look! :2thumb:

I did a bit more research today at the Family History Centre in Dumfries, looking for descendants this time, not ancestors.


----------



## Amalthea

I might just do that :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Let me know if you do and how you get on. If I can offer any advice I will, although I'm no expert. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi gang, just thought I'd post to let you know I'm still alive! No news really, nothing exciting happening with us : victory:


----------



## feorag

Hiya Colin, having nothing happen is a damn sight better than having something not nice happen! :2thumb:

We've been into Dumfries today cos the weather was horrible. Iain, Shirley and Ellie :flrt: arrived last night. Iain brought a couple of toys he'd got for skye in America, one is a great lightweight material Frisbee and Skye is loving it!! It's very light and when the wind catches it it really lifts it! So they're outside now in the garden playing and having great fun!


----------



## Shell195

Ive been busy with introductions. I had forgotten how demanding Siamese are :lol2: Rolo is a love bug and adores tickle tums, he like the chihuahua but not the other dogs at the minute. Hes made friends with some of the cats but Mowgli is very hissy with him(spoilt brat syndrome me thinks), as you can imagine Dennis is delighted with the new addition:flrt: Need to get more pics up so you can see hes a chocolate point and not a seal:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Sounds like a promising start, Shell? :2thumb:


----------



## lisadew24

He properly thinks the chihuahua is a litter mate can't wait to see


----------



## Shell195

Rolo loves chicken, he even shared with Tom Tom who is now huge:flrt:


















Can you see his colour better now?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Very true Eileen! 

Tonight we went helping our friend with their donkeys. They do the beach donkeys on Blackpool front, & tonight they had a school fete booked but needed a couple of helpers. So me & Clark went with them to Stockport to help with the donkey rides. Good fun, shame about the wet weather.


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Rolo loves chicken, he even shared with Tom Tom who is now huge:flrt:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Can you see his colour better now?


that looks more like the colour in the first photo you put up Shell, so I agree he looks chocolate point. How old is he?

Tom Tom looks huge!!



Zoo-Man said:


> Very true Eileen!
> 
> Tonight we went helping our friend with their donkeys. They do the beach donkeys on Blackpool front, & tonight they had a school fete booked but needed a couple of helpers. So me & Clark went with them to Stockport to help with the donkey rides. Good fun, shame about the wet weather.


That sounds like great fun Colin, shame indeed about the weather, but it seems to have been all over - the west coast at least cos it rained more or less all day here too. Shame cos we were planning on going to a fun farm with Ellie, but it was too wet.


----------



## Shell195

Rolo(who is getting his name changed to Yo Yo I think) is meant to be 5 months old but hes so under devleoped if hes that age, hes very imprinted too!


----------



## feorag

Hmm.... suspicious then, Shell! Poor wee boy, it's a good thing he's with you now then!

Well, Iain & Shirley are on their way home, Baz is in the bath and Ellie and I are sitting watching "Once upon a Time", so peace reigns.


----------



## punky_jen

Hi everyone, hope you and your kitties are all well


----------



## feorag

How are you Jen? I see your ticker has gone, so does that mean you've had your baby?? If so, girl or boy??

I'm on my holidays up in Scotland, so the dog and cats are fine, although Purrdy has a helluva sneezing problem which started before we left. I think she'll be going to the vets for a checkover once we get home.


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> How are you Jen? I see your ticker has gone, so does that mean you've had our baby?? If so, girl or boy??
> 
> I'm on my holidays up in Scotland, so the dog and cats are fine, although Purrdy has a helluva sneezing problem which started before we left. I think she'll be going to the vets for a checkover once we get home.


Oh dear not the time for it. How long is left on your jollies, is Ellie there for the remainder?

How are you and the family doing Jen? What about that gorgeous troublesome Siamese?

Arya is one next Monday... I'm an emotional wreck... It's so irrational!


----------



## feorag

We are here until Saturday Katie and yes Ellie is here until then too.

Yesterday we went to a wildlife 'park', but the weather was crap! It was damp and then it started raining about 15 minutes after we arrived, so most of the animals were staying out the warm in the dry. they had mountain lions, lynx & Scottish Wildcats, but all we saw was a lynx and a wildcat's ear :lol: They also had grey wolves and timber wolves, but no sign of them. The only really successful critters to watch were the otter! No surprise there!! :lol2: 

Then we went to a chocolate factory with a great indoor and outoor play area and a children's chocolate workshop where they could make a chocolate rabbit/frog/train, a big thick bar of chocolate in milk and white chocolate that they could swirl and decorate with sweets and add their names by piping white chocolate and then marshmallows dipped in chocolate and decorated. Ellie wouldn't do it cos she wouldn't wear a hairnet! :roll: then when she watched what they were doing, she wanted to do it, but it was the last session of the day so she was too late. Unfortunately she willint listen when you tell she will enjoy something! We may go back though!

Iain & Shirley are coming back to stay over Friday night and then we'll all pack up and head off on Saturday. :sad:


----------



## Esarosa

Eileen oh crafty one so you have any idea where I could source breakaway/quick release plastic clasps/fasteners that I can tie onto cord? Basically I have a teething gumigem necklace that has one on. But I want to make my own nursing/teething necklaces and can't find any suitable clasps. ATM the ones I have are heart knotted so if she yanks she'll either choke me or break them. Any ideas? EBay is failing me


----------



## feorag

You've got me stumped there Katie, because I'm not sure exactly what it is you're looking for?? Have you tried just googling quick release clasp to see if anything comes up?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Had a shock yesterday. Some of you may have seen it on Facebook. I found my male Meerkat dead yesterday. He seemed fine the day before, eating as normal etc. His sister Amber is going to be going back to the breeder a week on sunday, so she is not alone. She is calling for her brother, but still eating, so I hope she will be ok til then.


----------



## punky_jen

Yeah I had baby 10 weeks ago. A little ginger girl called Niamh, pronounced Neeve, it's Irish. 
She was rushed to hospital at 3 weeks old with septacemia, and spent 5 days in HDU, was the worst time of my life. And has effected my anxiety problem even more, so back on meds now. 

I will put a pic up when I get on the pc

Awww I hope your kitty will be ok, any idea whats causing the sneezing? 

Bo and mal dont take much notice of Niamh really lol


----------



## lisadew24

Esarosa said:


> Eileen oh crafty one so you have any idea where I could source breakaway/quick release plastic clasps/fasteners that I can tie onto cord? Basically I have a teething gumigem necklace that has one on. But I want to make my own nursing/teething necklaces and can't find any suitable clasps. ATM the ones I have are heart knotted so if she yanks she'll either choke me or break them. Any ideas? EBay is failing me


How about buying a cheap cat collar and use the safety clip


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Had a shock yesterday. Some of you may have seen it on Facebook. I found my male Meerkat dead yesterday. He seemed fine the day before, eating as normal etc. His sister Amber is going to be going back to the breeder a week on sunday, so she is not alone. She is calling for her brother, but still eating, so I hope she will be ok til then.


I just saw it tonight Colin! The signal at the cottage is very 'iffy' and Facebook is the hardest to get a signal for. Picked the Wi-Fi up at McDonalds late this afternoon and commented. 

Did you not want to get another friend for her??



punky_jen said:


> Yeah I had baby 10 weeks ago. A little ginger girl called Niamh, pronounced Neeve, it's Irish.
> She was rushed to hospital at 3 weeks old with septacemia, and spent 5 days in HDU, was the worst time of my life. And has effected my anxiety problem even more, so back on meds now.
> 
> I will put a pic up when I get on the pc
> 
> Awww I hope your kitty will be ok, any idea whats causing the sneezing?
> 
> Bo and mal dont take much notice of Niamh really lol


Congratulations on the birth of Niamh. I knew it was Irish and it means 'bright' or 'radiant' I called my foundation queen Sorcha, which is also irish/Scottish gaelic and means the same.

So sorry she was ill, you must have been so worried, no wonder your anxieties came back.

I've no idea what set Purrdy off with the sneezes. If it hadn't happened before we left, I would have said it was stress at the change, but she had started before we left for our holidays. It did get progressively worse until she was sneezing blood, at which point I did wonder about taking her to the local vet, but it has settled down now and although she's still sneezing, the 'attacks' aren't as violent, long or often, so think she's over the worst.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Eileen, we cannot afford to buy another Meerkat at this time, & we don't want Amber to be alone for too long, so we decided between us that it would be better for her to go back to her breeder where she can get that important social interaction from her own kind. Its a shame, as she is still calling for her brother, so the sooner she can be mixed with others the better.


----------



## feorag

That makes perfect sense Colin. I knew you were doing it because it was right for Amber to not be alone for long - just curious you know!

Well today is the last full say of our holiday and the sun is shining, for about the third time in the last fortnight!! Typical! :bash:


----------



## punky_jen

Niamh Johanna Chandler, born April 23rd, 8lb, 52 cm long. 





now at 10 weeks, and over 12lb


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

punky_jen said:


> Niamh Johanna Chandler, born April 23rd, 8lb, 52 cm long.
> 
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/904339_10151574941197140_2138382420_o_zps84781407.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/431959_10151369101130264_304590577_n_zps71eee480.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> now at 10 weeks, and over 12lb
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/935834_10151476799650264_63502442_n_zpsaf26118d.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/1000820_10151474612495264_596751607_n_zpsf6f6f95a.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/1044869_10151474612935264_1212606067_n_zpsa7716419.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/968780_10151476800300264_1627020197_n_zpsc1947cf4.jpg"]image[/URL]


She is so cute Jen congrats xx


----------



## feorag

She's gorgeous Jen. We've certainly had our share of bonny babies on this thread!! :2thumb:

Well the sun is shining, the temperature is up, there isn't a cloud in the sky and we've got to go home! :sad:

Iain & Shirley arrived last night and we all went to the pub for a meal. Now we're busy packing (well Barry is :blush I'm not long out of my bed :lol: so lots of packing, cleaning and tidying to do, then I think we'll all go back to the pub for lunch and then we'll be heading off in different directions! :sad:

However, in a month's time Ellie will be coming to stay for a week, so not long until I see her again.


----------



## cloggers

I've won an award at college 

Not sure what its for, but I got a letter today saying I'll receive it next week at graduation!


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone Hope everyone is ok I see you are enjoying your hols Eileen, and congrats on your award from college hun, and so sorry you have lost your male meerkat Colin, and jen as oyu know i ahve already congratulated you on the birth of Niamh on fb lol. I knowthose of you who have me on fb have known that i have had a very troubling year and healthwise i have not been good at all and i havent been online as much as i would like to be due to being in and out of hospital. WEll things havent improved at all for me and tomorrow ihave to go into hospital or major surgery and have been told there is a possiblility that i may not survive the anesthetic due to my breathing issues, and as a result of this surgery i wont be able to bear children which has been hard to come to terms with. I never knew how much there is to sort when oyu are in this position but have found out the hard way but all my animals will have good homes should the worst happen with people who will love them as i would. If all goes well i should be out of hospital on monday 15th July and I will get glyn to update everyone as to my progress.
If anything bad should happen to me though and i do not make it( not that i intend to give in easily) I want to take this time to say a huge thankyou to you all for all the friendship, kindness and support you have all given me over the years. I am sorry if that seems a bit morbid it isnt meant to but today is the last day i will have to say this to you all.


----------



## sammy1969

Seems i have killed the thread once more withmy post lol Well i have to sign off now to get ready for my hospital stay good luck and my best wishes to everyone


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> I've won an award at college
> 
> Not sure what its for, but I got a letter today saying I'll receive it next week at graduation!


Well done Chloe, let us know what you got it for when you find out! :lol:



sammy1969 said:


> Seems i have killed the thread once more withmy post lol Well i have to sign off now to get ready for my hospital stay good luck and my best wishes to everyone


Sammy if you'd looked at this thread for the last few weeks, no-one posts on it as much as we used to and days go by without posts never mind hours, so you won't have killed the thread, it's just that we aren't on here as often as we used to be.

Anyway, so sorry to hear your news, but think positive and don't give in!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Sammy, try to stay positive, be strong. Sending positive thoughts your way x


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

sammy1969 said:


> HI everyone Hope everyone is ok I see you are enjoying your hols Eileen, and congrats on your award from college hun, and so sorry you have lost your male meerkat Colin, and jen as oyu know i ahve already congratulated you on the birth of Niamh on fb lol. I knowthose of you who have me on fb have known that i have had a very troubling year and healthwise i have not been good at all and i havent been online as much as i would like to be due to being in and out of hospital. WEll things havent improved at all for me and tomorrow ihave to go into hospital or major surgery and have been told there is a possiblility that i may not survive the anesthetic due to my breathing issues, and as a result of this surgery i wont be able to bear children which has been hard to come to terms with. I never knew how much there is to sort when oyu are in this position but have found out the hard way but all my animals will have good homes should the worst happen with people who will love them as i would. If all goes well i should be out of hospital on monday 15th July and I will get glyn to update everyone as to my progress.
> If anything bad should happen to me though and i do not make it( not that i intend to give in easily) I want to take this time to say a huge thankyou to you all for all the friendship, kindness and support you have all given me over the years. I am sorry if that seems a bit morbid it isnt meant to but today is the last day i will have to say this to you all.


 
I don't know you or your situation but hope everything goes well for you at hospital.


----------



## winno

had my friend round showing me some tips on how to use my new camera heres some on his shots


----------



## feorag

He got some stunning shots there! :2thumb: :flrt:


----------



## Ameliaxx

those are beautiful pictures really brings out the green in the cats eyes


----------



## feorag

The only cheerful thing about coming back from holiday.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/974182-meet-jamila.html


----------



## Esarosa

Gorgeous cats!!


----------



## punky_jen

Thanks everyone. 

Hope everything goes ok sammy. 

Lovely pics :-D


----------



## feorag

Well, we missed the excitement at the weekend. We left Southerness on Saturday afternoon and on Sunday or Monday night the leisure complex in one of the holiday parks burned to the ground! :gasp: 

BBC News - Fire 'destroys' Southerness Mermaid leisure complex


----------



## Amalthea

HUGE congrats, Jen!!!! She is beautiful!! :flrt:

We took Xander to London on Monday to be registered as an American, and he's now an official American citizen 

On Sunday, we went to Wildlife Aid's open day (was one of my birthday pressies off Gary) and we got to meet Goff and Simon!!!



















Today was my other birthday pressy. A river cruise thingy and lunch 




























Then we picked up the pup and went to the beach


----------



## Esarosa

Lovely photos Jen. Looks like you've had a great time. Check diesel out being the protective big brother <3


----------



## feorag

Great photos Jen - you've really had a cracking day and so lucky with the weather.

Been to the vets with Archie tonight and I'm a bit worried about him.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/11359054-post1280.html


----------



## Amalthea

We really have been making use of the lovely weather  went for a long walk today (about five miles) and did a little BBQ 

How worrying with Archie!!!  hopefully the vet can find an answer that is easily treated.


----------



## feorag

Well he's still bright and cheerful and eating OK, so no sign of anything being wrong other than the rattley wheezes, which I'm not sure if it's wishful thinking, but don't sound quite so loud tonight???


----------



## Shell195

punky_jen said:


> Niamh Johanna Chandler, born April 23rd, 8lb, 52 cm long.
> 
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/904339_10151574941197140_2138382420_o_zps84781407.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/431959_10151369101130264_304590577_n_zps71eee480.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> now at 10 weeks, and over 12lb
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/935834_10151476799650264_63502442_n_zpsaf26118d.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/1000820_10151474612495264_596751607_n_zpsf6f6f95a.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/1044869_10151474612935264_1212606067_n_zpsa7716419.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/968780_10151476800300264_1627020197_n_zpsc1947cf4.jpg"]image[/URL]


Congratulations, shes beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

winno said:


> had my friend round showing me some tips on how to use my new camera heres some on his shots
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0372_zps92b762ca.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0371_zpsfd527b20.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0369_zpsa2230af5.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0362_zpsb319c234.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0360_zps72a65e07.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0356_zps5d3d5cca.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0355BW_zpsc01f4b4a.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0353BW_zpsdc9c9b76.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0351BW_zps59b1185b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0347_zpsbe72ec51.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0340_zpsf702a1cf.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0334_zps92391197.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy325/winnowin/_DSC0330BW_zpsa4382845.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
WOW:no1:


Amalthea said:


> HUGE congrats, Jen!!!! She is beautiful!! :flrt:
> 
> We took Xander to London on Monday to be registered as an American, and he's now an official American citizen
> 
> On Sunday, we went to Wildlife Aid's open day (was one of my birthday pressies off Gary) and we got to meet Goff and Simon!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Today was my other birthday pressy. A river cruise thingy and lunch
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Then we picked up the pup and went to the beach
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hes growing up soooooo fast, great pics:no1:

We have Simon Cowells personal mobile number:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Eileen, how is Archie?


----------



## feorag

Still the same Shell. Wheezing like a good 'un, but still cheerful and active.


----------



## punky_jen

Thanks everyone  Im not a summer person at all, I hate the warm weather, id rather stay in my cave 24/7 then be out in the sun :/ it hates me, and I have to wear factor 50, which stops me burning, but I still hate the heat on my skin, uurrggg, gimme snow any day!!

I hope your little lovely rat stops his wheezing soon hun.


----------



## feorag

Thanks Jen. The sun doesn't particular burn me, but I just can't take the heat! On days like today I couldn't sit out in the garden, as I'd sweat like a stuck pig and go dizzy within half an hour. :lol2:

5:00 is a good time for me to go sit in the garden and to that end I've just bought myself a hammock. Fancied one for years and our garden table and chairs are truly cream crackered so yesterday we went on a tour of garden centres looking for a double seater and table combined - they call them conversation seats :gasp: I thought we'd put that at the side of the fish pond for me and Barry when we want to sit outside with a cuppa. So we ended up buying one and a hammock as well to replace the table & charis on the patio! :no1:


----------



## feorag

Well poor Archie now has a visibly big belly and when I looked at it tonight, I could actually see, never mind feel a lump. :sad:

At the minute he's still perky and eating, so I'm just gonna keep an eye on him. If he gets lethargic or doesn't welcome his supper, then I think that'll be the time! :sad:


----------



## Esarosa

This thread was on the second page... Is anybody out there?



feorag said:


> Well poor Archie now has a visibly big belly and when I looked at it tonight, I could actually see, never mind feel a lump. :sad:
> 
> At the minute he's still perky and eating, so I'm just gonna keep an eye on him. If he gets lethargic or doesn't welcome his supper, then I think that'll be the time! :sad:


Oh dear how is he doing now? This is why Will put his foot down to more rats; their predisposition to tumours.


----------



## feorag

He's still bright and chirpy and eating, so I'm just taking each day at a time.

I think our thread is dying!! :sad:

That's cos everyone's on bloody Facebook!! :bash:


----------



## Esarosa

feorag said:


> He's still bright and chirpy and eating, so I'm just taking each day at a time.
> 
> I think our thread is dying!! :sad:
> *
> That's cos everyone's on bloody Facebook!! *:bash:


:lol2: I was just thinking exactly that


----------



## Amalthea

Bad fb!!  I've actually not been on RFUK in ages!!! :gasp:

No need to brag, Shell  you should get Simon to come to your open day  I'm probably gonna come down  you can meet the monkey


----------



## Shell195

How is Archie Eileen?
Yayy I get to squeeze your gorgeous baby Jen:flrt:
Facebook has a lot to answer for:bash:


----------



## Amalthea

Just be warned... He will probably vomit on ya


----------



## feorag

Archie's still going strong and the tumour doesn't appear to have grown alarmingly, so good news.

Purrdy was back at the vets on Monday. Myron didn't seem too impressed with the locum's treatment cos he said the anti-inflammatory shot he gave her was a better, stronger anti-i with less side effects and it that didn't make any difference then he didn't think Prednisolone would.

He still thinks it could be either cat flu or a polyp causing irritation, but of course finding that won't be easy. She's definitely sneezing less often now, but she sneezed a couple of times on the table, so he swabbed a bit up and has sent it away to see if there's a virus present and now I'm waiting on the result before we go any further.

Monty seemed Ok when I handled him again on Tuesday night, but that could be the pain killer, so we'll see what he's like today.

And Jamila finally ate on Monday - she's not eaten since I got her and I had to resort to a few tricks, but succeeded on Monday, so I'm pleased and relieved about that.

So endeth the worrying pet saga for today!!! :lol2:


----------



## cloggers

My hermit crabs are alive! I got them for graduation and I've effectively been feeding and watering an empty tank for the past 3 weeks since they buried themselves. Got up today and they're both sat munching peanut butter and chattering to each other. We've passed the difficult stage  

Glad Jamillas eaten Eileen, royals are such fussy buggers, can be a right worry when they want to be. My two males haven't eaten for weeks and my only breeding female decided she didn't want to share a tank with anyone this year! 

I'm still waiting to hear anything from UCAS, because I did a BTEC I don't have a date for my results, I just wait apparently  getting fed up now


----------



## Esarosa

cloggers said:


> My hermit crabs are alive! I got them for graduation and I've effectively been feeding and watering an empty tank for the past 3 weeks since they buried themselves. Got up today and they're both sat munching peanut butter and chattering to each other. We've passed the difficult stage
> 
> Glad Jamillas eaten Eileen, royals are such fussy buggers, can be a right worry when they want to be. My two males haven't eaten for weeks and my only breeding female decided she didn't want to share a tank with anyone this year!
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear anything from UCAS, because I did a BTEC I don't have a date for my results, I just wait apparently  getting fed up now



They can eat peanut butter!? Fascinating


----------



## sammy1969

HI everyone Just thought i would let you know what has been happening with me since my last post as some of oyu will be aware via fb i have not had a real good time after having major surgery for what turned out to be be cancer I came down with post operative pneumonia which wasnt dietected and ended up back in icu after less than 24 hours out of hospital my fight was hard and i lost it a couple of times but came through in the end and with only a 20% chance of survival of the original op i found out afterwards i am really grateful to still be here and still fighting. I was back in hospital for another two weeks one for the pneumonia and pulmonary embolisms that came with it and then when staples were removed from surigical wound my wound split open and became infected and split open in two different places and is still in that situation however the infection has now basically been beaten. I finally was allowed home on the 31st July and have to have district nurses in everyday to change dressings and clean the wounds and also i am now on insulin for my diabeties so they are sorting that as well as it is so different from anything i have had before and my sugars are so high still. I still have alot of healing to do and they are saying it will be at least another six weeks before my wounds are anywhere near healed so i am having to be really careful. I am hoping to be back online a bit more if a can find a comfportable position to sit from now on. I HOpe everyone is doing well
and hope to chat to everyone soon


----------



## Amalthea

Wow, Sammy!!! So sorry things have been going so badly!!  your high blood sugars won't be helping you heal, either.


----------



## cloggers

Good to hear from you Sammy, sounds like its been rough, but glad things are starting to get a bit better. I hope you carry on improving, be thinking of you 



Esarosa said:


> They can eat peanut butter!? Fascinating


They love the stuff, however they get it bloody everywhere! I can't get them to shut up now, and they've demolished everything in their food bowl in five minutes, I think they're going to eat me out of house and home :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Amalthea said:


> Wow, Sammy!!! So sorry things have been going so badly!!  your high blood sugars won't be helping you heal, either.


They truly aren't hun and today i have had to have dr out and i have yet another infection. I still have no idea on my insulin on what i can and can't eat etc as no one has explained it and they keep raising my insulin dose but are not saying why, it is so confusing just hope it all sorts out in the end lol


----------



## Esarosa

Happy birthday Shell!!!


----------



## feorag

Ooh, is it shell's birthday today? You're quick off the mark Katie!!!

*Happy Birthday Shell!* 

Just for you!

Sleeping sphynx kitten! www.groovysphynx.com Tracy Hosfelt Tracy Hoss - YouTube


----------



## Shell195

Im 54 today:lol2: Thanks for reminding me :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Wish I was!!


----------



## lisadew24

feorag said:


> Wish I was!!


From photo you have posted I thought you where in your late 40s


----------



## feorag

lisadew24 said:


> From photo you have posted I thought you where in your late 40s


Me?? :gasp:

Good God! :gasp: 

I love you! :flrt:

I'll be 67 in December!!! :blush:


----------



## lisadew24

feorag said:


> Me?? :gasp:
> 
> Good God! :gasp:
> 
> I love you! :flrt:
> 
> I'll be 67 in December!!! :blush:


:gasp: you certainly don't look it, I was really shocked when you said how old you where


----------



## sammy1969

I know i already did it on fb that horridly bad site that is stealing us away from here and making it so we dont post on here enough anymore lol. Eileen do i get the impression you have joined us on fb if oyu have i will have to find and add you lol. B 

SHELL HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

hun hope you have had a great day.
On a different note anyone know where I can find out about diabeties in cats as it looks like Nero has it or hyperthyriodism as i found out this weekend as it never rains but it pours here it seems as he had to be rushed to vets saturday as his weight had plummetted in a few days and he is drinking like no tomorrow and acting as if he is stared but still has full bowl on side. HE goes back tomorrow for blood tests and results along wiht storm who is not using his back leg I have such bad luck lately


----------



## feorag

lisadew24 said:


> :gasp: you certainly don't look it, I was really shocked when you said how old you where


:roll2: PMSL!! I do on a bad day!! In fact I do on a normal day! :lol2:

There you are - it makes sense now!


----------



## sammy1969

I'm confused Eileen lol no sure if yourpost is in repsonse to mine or someone else but it has made me chuckle


----------



## cloggers

Happy birthday for yesterday Shell  

Finally managed to get back on UCAS today, the site has been down the past few days in preperation for the Scottish a-levels and clearing today. Good news, Chester has accepted me. Bad news, I still haven't heard from Bangor. This is driving me mad..


----------



## Amalthea

Vote for the monkey, please!!

http://m.babyvote.co.uk/boys/xander...p=["babyvote-co-uk:submit"]&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## feorag

Done it Jen! Chloe I take it you would prefer Bangor then and that's why you're frustrated waiting.


----------



## Amalthea

Thanx muchly!!!!


----------



## cloggers

Wont let me vote on my phone, I'll do it tomorrow, he looks so adorable!

Bangor is the ultimate dream, so I'd be pretty gutted if I didn't get in. But not only that, all my accommodation and finance is set up for Bangor. So to then have to change it to Chester would be extremely stressful and probably more hassle than its worth as I can't see myself at Chester. I only put it down because I had to give an insurance choice


----------



## feorag

Oh dear! Then it's all fingers crossed that you get Bangor! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Hi everyone finally got definate verdict on Nero and it is definately diabeties although the type is unknown and there is a chance he may recover from it if it has been caused by the steroids he has been on to cure his white blood cells attacking his own body due to an allergic reaction to a drop on flea treatment. So Saturday Glyn has to take him down to the vets an learn how to give him his insulin injections so he can show me as i am confined to home for next five weeks still so now two of us on insulin injections twice a day lol, the vet did chuckle when she heard i was diabetic too and said he had obviously come down in sympathy with me.


----------



## Shell195

My little Simese YoYo was castrated and chipped today, he doesnt seem to have noticed though:lol2: Straight home to eat and play. Hes a funny little man and likes to sleep wrapped round my face so with the 3 Sphynx, Elmo and Tom Tom Im surrounded by purrs all night long:flrt: Shame I dont get much sleep:whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> My little Simese YoYo was castrated and chipped today, he doesnt seem to have noticed though:lol2: Straight home to eat and play. Hes a funny little man and likes to sleep wrapped round my face so with the 3 Sphynx, Elmo and Tom Tom Im surrounded by purrs all night long:flrt: Shame I dont get much sleep:whistling2:


:lol2: Cadbury's taken to sleeping on my pillow when Barry goes to bed and will he shift when I come to bed willeheckaslike! :bash:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> :lol2: Cadbury's taken to sleeping on my pillow when Barry goes to bed and will he shift when I come to bed willeheckaslike! :bash:


 
Just noticed my typo should say Siamese lol


----------



## feorag

I saw it!!! :razz:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Just a random question, if true, what would you expect a Pixibob x Bengal to be like? Does this mix sound like double the trouble?


----------



## feorag

I don't know anything about Pixiebobs, but as I'm no great fan of crossing domestic cats with wild cats, then it just wouldn't interest me.

I just know I wouldn't want one - sorry! :blush:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

feorag said:


> I don't know anything about Pixiebobs, but as I'm no great fan of crossing domestic cats with wild cats, then it just wouldn't interest me.
> 
> I just know I wouldn't want one - sorry! :blush:


Thanks, wondered if crossing breeds bring the best or worst of either breed. Had the seller email some pictures and a nice female Bengal but no way is the male a Pixibob (albeit could be a pixie with a tail?).


----------



## lisadew24

you will like my strange cat Loki with his curly tail it makes him look like a bob tail


----------



## feorag

Whosthedaddy said:


> Thanks, wondered if crossing breeds bring the best or worst of either breed. Had the seller email some pictures and a nice female Bengal but no way is the male a Pixibob (albeit could be a pixie with a tail?).


I guess it'll be like dogs, you can get the best characteristics, a bit of both good and bad, or the worst. Guess it's a chance you have to take if you want one.


----------



## cloggers

I've been accepted! I'm moving to Wales :')


----------



## feorag

Excellent news Chloe, I'm so pleased for you! :2thumb:

Now you'll have to keep us updated with everything you learn! :gasp:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Picked up a wee DSH Tom today, ginger fella called Louie.










Purring when cuddled or near him, the dog is a little hostile as he is currently settling in her old cage. 

The kids seem smitten with him.


----------



## feorag

Gorgeous little critter. :flrt:

On the basis that he's too young (or certainly looks too young) to have left his mother, so won't have learned bite inhibition and what is acceptable behaviour, can I suggest that you tell your children that when the kitten is in its 'special place' (i.e. bed/crate/whatever) they leave it alone and don't instigate play unless the kitten approached them?

Might sound a bit cheeky, but seriously as long as the kitten knows where it can go to be left alone, then your children won't ssip it off and end up being bitten or scratched.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

DOB was 31st May but no idea as to whether small or not as no comparison but same size as brother?

But I agree from reading and researching that the older the better for teaching social skills and the likes.

Trying to let him settle for next few days and only handling for a few minutes at a time but already quite bold and coming out or looking to seek attention. Strange is that even when the far walks past and starts barking at him he stands his ground in that he doesn't move or hide? I'm hoping that this means he feels secure when in the cage, even sleeping in plain view at the front.

Feel a little nervous having a cat funny as dogs and children, pffft, nothing but a small cat, crickey!


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Better pic when I was out walking the dog


----------



## feorag

If that was his dob then he's 11 weeks old, so good enough, he just looked a wee bit small to me next to your daughter.

To be honest, when I got my first cat I'd had a lifetime of dogs and so I just treated the cat the same as I treated the dog. Worked for me! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Simba having a mad half hour, (can't remember if I posted a picture up of him) but he is the one we adopted from the RSPCA. 

Simba mad half hour - YouTube


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Pic of the little devil, both the dog and Cat are getting on much much better now.










How's this for a scratch post?

:whistling2:










How do we go about moving the litter tray from his cage to another room?


----------



## feorag

Scratch post - excellent! I cannot be bothered with these piddling little 2' cardboard tubes that are neither use nor ornament.

It usually doesn't take long for cats and dogs to get on, but it's usually much easier bringing a cat into a dog's home than the other way around. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hi guys. Not been on RFUK for ages. Just thought Id come in here & show my face. :blush:


----------



## feorag

Hi Colin! *waves*

I still come on RFUK every day to see what is happening, but no good posting on here to myself, so I only post in response to a comment.

Miss you guys!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Awwwww (hugs) I'll try to post here more often : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi guys. Not been on RFUK for ages. Just thought Id come in here & show my face. :blush:


Me neither Coll, it used to be a nightly tradition as well. hope everyone is ok.


----------



## feorag

Tom, you've been away longer than anybody!!! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> Me neither Coll, it used to be a nightly tradition as well. hope everyone is ok.


Oooo look, Im bringing em all out now! :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> Tom, you've been away longer than anybody!!! :gasp:


Sorry Eileen.



Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo look, Im bringing em all out now! :lol2:


Maybe so mate.


----------



## punky_jen

Hi all, hope your all well? 

I found my missing cat zuko, he went over a year ago. Found him in our garden, massive belly, smelly and dirty. 

We bathed him, groomed a carrier bag of hsir off him, drontaled and strongholded him. He has settled in now and is white again. Bo loves him. Needless to say he is an indoor cat now


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo look, Im bringing em all out now! :lol2:


:lol2: so you are!



punky_jen said:


> Hi all, hope your all well?
> 
> I found my missing cat zuko, he went over a year ago. Found him in our garden, massive belly, smelly and dirty.
> 
> We bathed him, groomed a carrier bag of hsir off him, drontaled and strongholded him. He has settled in now and is white again. Bo loves him. Needless to say he is an indoor cat now


Excellent news Jen. Was the fat belly food?? In which case do you think someone has been feeding him, or has he been looking after himself very well?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Waiting for din dins!


----------



## feorag

Aw!!! Bless him! :flrt:

So cute! :flrt:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

They're getting on quite well now...














Started last night leaving him out of the crate and moving cat litter tray as well, hopefully soon we'll have our living room back!


----------



## feorag

Lovely photograph!! Like I said on your other thread "the bigger they are, the softer they are!

And who says dogs and cats don't get on! :bash:


----------



## Whosthedaddy




----------



## punky_jen

I think the fat belly was worms :-/ he pooped non stop for about a week. It's gone down now, but still a little big, so he is on a diet. Bo has been looking after him, and has cleaned his face and chin up for me, as zuko wouldn't let me wash tjere.


----------



## feorag

Hmmm.... sounds like someone's been overfeeding him! I wonder if they've taken a shine to him and kept him indoors and he's either escaped or they've thought it was safe to let him out???

Times like this I so wish animals could communicate with us.


----------



## H BOMB

Hi all, just wanted to say a big thank you for the advise I received a while back concerning introducing an injured cat I adopted to the rest of the gang. Gift as we named her is fully recovered from her broken jaw and has become best buddies with my other female cat and the dog. The advise you gave me was spot on and I was really surprised at the outcome. Gift although very playful and affectionate with us all still seems a little nervous at times, so still a little work to do. It is just so rewarding to see her so full of life after the state she was in. :2thumb:Thanks again


----------



## feorag

That's an excellent result - well done you! :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

He is a cute little fella

Got his first jabs tomorrow and a second collar bell coming in the post to make it easier to 'hear' him as he had a free run of the house now.


----------



## tomwilson

Whosthedaddy said:


> image
> 
> He is a cute little fella
> 
> Got his first jabs tomorrow and a second collar bell coming in the post to make it easier to 'hear' him as he had a free run of the house now.


he's great he reminds me of my cat George who I will sadly be leaving soon


----------



## feorag

What's happening Tom?? Where are you going?


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> What's happening Tom?? Where are you going?


Me and Diana have bought a flat and are moving out of her parents Eileen, and its best for him to stay with their other cat. He's technically the family cat anyway but he chose me. At least I can still visit though.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Congrats Tom, good on you guys : victory:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Congrats Tom, good on you guys : victory:


Thanks Coll


----------



## feorag

That's understandable, Tom and as you say you'll still be visiting. So pleased you've managed to find your own place!


----------



## feorag

:gasp: Over a week and nobody's been on here! :sad:

Anyway, here's something interesting for us cat people - what do we think?

UK's first ever cat café gets green light - Home News - UK - The Independent


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Typical pose on the sofa.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's one relaxed kitten! :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> :gasp: Over a week and nobody's been on here! :sad:
> 
> Anyway, here's something interesting for us cat people - what do we think?
> 
> UK's first ever cat café gets green light - Home News - UK - The Independent


I've been lurking and thinking the exact same thing Eileen. maybe we're all just too scared to jump in first.


----------



## feorag

They're too busy spending time on Facebook!


----------



## tomwilson

feorag said:


> They're too busy spending time on Facebook!


I know that feeling


----------



## Zoo-Man

Yep, Facebook is to blame in my case, lol


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, Facebook is to blame in my case, lol


same here lol although i'm usually on my other one now


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> same here lol although i'm usually on my other one now


Other one?


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Other one?


I have one for posting about warhammer and such so as not to ssip everyone off on my old one.


----------



## cloggers

I've been popping in every now and again but haven't had much to say. I'm packing today since I'm busy all week, I move into halls on Saturday :gasp: it's gone so fast!


----------



## feorag

Ooooh Chloe! :gasp: I bet you're dead excited! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

Very excited! It's so strange because most people have already gone, seem to be one of the last places to start. 

My Nanna is making loads of meals for me to take incase I starve, though I think I've got enough padding to last me a while :lol2:


----------



## feorag

So what date do you start?


----------



## cloggers

Lectures start on the 30th  but I move in on the 21st. Cost my poor mum and dad a fortune and I'm not even there yet.


----------



## feorag

Aye, going to uni isn't cheap!


----------



## cloggers

Got a vets appointment at 6:10. Viktor my ratsnake has a lump, and what looks like the start of a second one. Really not what I needed the day before I leave. I'm at a bit of a loss, hoping the vet can give me some good news. But my gut feeling is he isn't coming hope with me tonight.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, sorry to hear that Chloe - good luck that is isn't anything nasty. Was he going to uni with you or were you having to leave him at home?


----------



## cloggers

I really hope it isn't, but I'm more a glass half empty sort of person. 

He was staying here, my mum is looking after them all for me. My worst fear now is they'll say to leave him for a week and see how he is and she'll have to make the decision. I'm a firm believer that I see all of my pets through to the end, so I'm not sure what I'd do.


----------



## feorag

You think like me - I have to be there, so I can see your dilemma. Hope you get a definitive answer today! :sad:


----------



## cloggers

He's going in for surgery next Friday /: vet has no idea what it is, but if she can remove it she will, if she can't he'll be euthanised whilst he's still under.


----------



## feorag

So you're still in between a rock and a hard place then! :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Is it Siuna Reid at The Veterinary Health Centre you took Viktor to Chloe?


----------



## cloggers

Sat in chester services, eta for Bangor is 1 o'clock! I'm excited  



Zoo-Man said:


> Is it Siuna Reid at The Veterinary Health Centre you took Viktor to Chloe?


Yeah that's her  I have faith, she's always given her best with everything else I've taken to her and she's doing exactly what I've asked her too.


----------



## Zoo-Man

cloggers said:


> Sat in chester services, eta for Bangor is 1 o'clock! I'm excited
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's her  I have faith, she's always given her best with everything else I've taken to her and she's doing exactly what I've asked her too.


Siuna is great :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

cloggers said:


> Sat in chester services, eta for Bangor is 1 o'clock! I'm excited


I'm excited for you! :lol2:

I'm just back from the vets with Purrdy. She's had an ongoing problem with severe sneezing for quite a few months now, but swabs have only found the bacteria for FiA, which it's fairly obvious isn't causing the current problem. What worried both the vet and me is what was going on 'under the skin' so to speak.

By the time we got the results it had calmed down and we didn't want to give an anti-biotic in case it compromised her immune system, so we've been 'puddling along' since then with the occasional sneezing fit.

Anyway yesterday Barry and I both noticed that the eye that runs when she has a sneezing fit appeared to look 'odd' because a swelling had appeared above it, which seemed to be pushing the eyelid down slightly giving her a squinty look.

So back to the vets today and not too good a result. The vet thinks it _could_ be an infection/blockage somewhere (which was what I was hoping), but that it more likely could be a tumour (which was what I wasn't hoping!:sad

So she's had an anti-b and anti-inflammatory injection and it's now a waiting game. He says this kind of tumour advances pretty quickly, so we should know within a week whether that's what it is because it will grow. :sad:

So fingers crossed it's an infection/blockage and the injections solve the problem, otherwise it's another sad journey for us both.


----------



## ami_j

fingers crossed for you Eileen. Was sad to hear about your ratty too  how is your remaining boy coping?


----------



## feorag

He's OK Jaime. I've put out the feelers for a couple of wee boys, without success and nothing on Fancy Rats in the rehoming section! :sad:

Toyah Leitch (was Robson - Hawthorn Rats) has found me a couple of bucks in Sheffield but we can't get them up for another couple of weeks and that'll be just before we go on holiday, so not enough time to guarantee they'll all be together and Alison (Shunamite) charges by cage, not number of rats for boarding, so it will double my boarding costs! :sad:

So for the moment nothing doing.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> He's OK Jaime. I've put out the feelers for a couple of wee boys, without success and nothing on Fancy Rats in the rehoming section! :sad:
> 
> Toyah Leitch (was Robson - Hawthorn Rats) has found me a couple of bucks in Sheffield but we can't get them up for another couple of weeks and that'll be just before we go on holiday, so not enough time to guarantee they'll all be together and Alison (Shunamite) charges by cage, not number of rats for boarding, so it will double my boarding costs! :sad:
> 
> So for the moment nothing doing.


year old bucks? think I saw them up for rehoming. does it make it really expensive if you got them before holidays?


----------



## feorag

Ooh, I don't know, I must admit I assumed they were babies??

Well it's £2 per day, so that's another £20 on top of the £20 for kenzie and the APDs which she does cheaper for me cos she doesn't have to clean them out or anything.

It's just that this is an extra holiday, so I need to keep the costs down a bit, cos I is just a pensioner you know!! :lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x

I shared this on fb a couple days ago but i can't help watching and laughing at it, it's his reaction more than anything that cracks me up i've no idea why :lol2:
All i can say is, i hope that cat didn't use that paw to bury it's poop earlier!!!

Silly Cat Interrupts a Man's Video in the Funniest Way Funny Video - YouTube


----------



## feorag

That's exactly what Leyla used to do with Barry if he ignored her and spoke to me. He really was her life - she adored him.


----------



## DavieB

Why hello there.... 


What have I missed :-/


----------



## feorag

In 3 words "not a lot" Davie.

It seems that Facebook has taken over and everyone goes on there nowadays, so it's just an occasional check in for most people.


----------



## x Sarah x

I mostly just browse in here, because i don't have a cat, i just like them 

I don't have many RFUK people on my facebook, don't know why i guess no ones added me!! Then again i wouldn't know if anyone did, as i don't know many peoples real names on here!


----------



## missk

Grenn, Cinnamon oriental. He is AMAZING.


----------



## missk

as a kitten


----------



## missk




----------



## feorag

missk said:


> Grenn, Cinnamon oriental. He is AMAZING.
> image


Gorgeous!! :flrt:

I have a real soft spot for Orientals/Siamese.


----------



## Jesterone

One of my boys has been missing since Friday. Never been away for more than one night in the two years I've had him. Never even missed a meal, he's always close by. 

So worried about him, I've tried all sorts of tricks to find him or help him come home. So far I've managed to attract about 10 other cats from the area. Luckily they are around here often so I haven't accidentally made someone else lose their cats!!

Going out again in the early hours when it's quite. Just want my Ash back


----------



## feorag

It's a horrible thing to go through - hope you find him! :sad:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Anyone got experience with a clicking jaw when yawning? He only started doing it a few weeks ago?


----------



## ami_j

I still don't have a cat


----------



## feorag

Supercut: It's just a cat - YouTube


----------



## Whosthedaddy




----------



## feorag

Got a right poser there! :flrt:


----------



## Kimora

I've never posted pictures of Polly on here! Polly is a little moggy who is coming on for 6 years now (had her from a very early age of 8 weeks) and very dinky for an adult.

From this..





To this (taken this year) :flrt:









Barely tolerates the kids and anyone else, but a complete softy with me


----------



## feorag

She's gorgeous!!


Jesterone said:


> One of my boys has been missing since Friday.


Any news on your boy?


----------



## ami_j

what are good cat foods, dry and wet


----------



## feorag

Tough question, cos it doesn't necessarily follow that the highest price is the best quality and everyone will swear by the food that suits their own cats.


----------



## feorag

Another action shot - unusual cos he looks like he's in the front and he's definitely a "Billy-no-Mates" chaser of other running dogs, not taking the lead himself. I suspect they were chasing another dog ahead of them.


----------



## Amalthea

Brilliant picture, Eileen!!


----------



## ami_j

ok i will rephrase, which are best avoided. my mums friend has got a cat and i said i would find out some that are worth feeding. sure different foods suit different cats but surely people can suggest something that isnt utter crap


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Brilliant picture, Eileen!!


Oops, that was supposed to be on the "bear sighted" thread. I mustn't have realised that I hadn't gone out of the cat thread! :roll: :blush:

Jamie I would say nothing you can buy over the counter at a supermarket certainly! You'd want something reasonably well balanced.

I've used Costco's own Kirkland complete food for about 7 years now, so I'm out of touch with what's on the cat food shelf nowadays. As far as tinned foods go I use Felix and avoid Whiskas like the plague, but they only get a bit of that in with their dried food.


----------



## Amalthea

Harrington's seems good, but Louis has a bad reaction to it.


----------



## feorag

I answered it for Sorcha, the love of my life and got 100% But I always knew this, because she made it so obvious to me that I belonged to her and she belonged to me. :flrt:


Does Your Cat Love You?


----------



## ami_j

thanks guys  will pass felix on, cos i think shes wanting something supermarket based. and wet as she had her to the vet to check for a chip and shes got no front teeth


----------



## feorag

My sorcha had all her teeth out when she was 9 year old due to neck lesions and she was eating dried food within a week.


----------



## Amalthea

Harrington's is quite small kibble and can be bought at asda and tesco


----------



## Jesterone

My new, so far nameless, friend


----------



## feorag

Awfy cute! :flrt:

But looks very young! :gasp:


----------



## Jesterone

feorag said:


> Awfy cute! :flrt:
> 
> But looks very young! :gasp:


He's 9 weeks old but a very little fella


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jesterone said:


> He's 9 weeks old but a very little fella


So cute :flrt:


----------



## Pro Mantis

Felix's birthday back in September. :blush:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

What age would you expect my male to become sexually mature? He is 6 months and ready for the snip but what behaviour would be be exhibiting if he were mature?


----------



## feorag

6 months is a good age to neuter before the hormones really start rising.

Depending on your situation, one of the early signs is urine spraying and if he does that, there's no guarantee that it'll stop after he's neutered.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Thanks for that, no spraying seen thus far and not something I'd be keen to see in the first place! Didn't know if it was the same as dogs and humping anything and everything. Apart from having the devil in him at times he is still our little purr machine.


----------



## feorag

Generally cats don't tend to do that, they just become desperate to find a mate and spraying urine is the way to attract them. 

All of my boys have been neutered at 6 months, but I did try to keep one of my show cats entire to 10 months to try and get him his champion title before I neutered him. With cats you aren't allowed entered shows closer together than 13 days and because of when he became 9 months and therefore adult, we found we had 3 shows in a reasonable travelling distance in 7 weeks, so we decided to go for it, because he was a very outgoing, friendly laid back kind of cat.

He got his first Challenge Certificate and a week later I came in and found him spraying on the fridge! That was it, he was into the vet the next day and neutered, but it never stopped him spraying, because obviously the hormones and the signals are still there for a few weeks after neutering.

The problem was urine spraying is a territorial thing, so he set some of the other off, females too and we had a problem for years after that.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Booked for Friday 8.30...

Poor little Louie the Dooster


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Not the brightest kitty but he is cute










Love me, love me...


----------



## Pro Mantis

Whosthedaddy said:


> Not the brightest kitty but he is cute
> 
> image
> 
> Love me, love me...
> 
> image


I castrated my own cat (vet student), I'm an awful daddy.


----------



## feorag

I spectated at my 3rd cat's neutering. I gave the vet strict instructions that he was to be my new show cat and I didn't want him frightened or put off handling during the operation, so he said "come and assist me and you can handle him" so I did.


----------



## RhianB87

Mia says Happy Christmas!


----------



## freekygeeky

For those who noticed I was missing ... lol

I've just come back from an AMAZING holiday .... and guess what??


----------



## feorag

You got married? You're getting married? You're pregnant? :gasp: You got another cat? You got another dog? You got a horse? :gasp: You discovered a love of pretzels? You had a blue manicure?

The possibilities are endless! :lol2:

But I do know what it was - you got engaged! :2thumb:

Congratulations!!


----------



## Amalthea

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

* giggle * SO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## AubreyGecko

This is tadpole
image_zpsc073e0bd.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket

She's a little strange but we love her regardless haha 

image_zps3203042c.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket

My cats do like to sleep in some odd positions and places 

This is tiger she has an obsession with drawers!
I opened this and she jumped right in

image_zps9a3950d9.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket


----------



## feorag

New Simon's Cat video

The Box - Simon's Cat - YouTube


----------



## cloggers

Just been sat going through old pictures on my laptop, then realised this little monster would be three years old today 



How scary is that?! Doesn't feel like five minutes since she left. 
Hopefully she's doing well wherever she is


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless her! I bet you do still miss her! :sad:


----------



## cloggers

Miss her everyday, but it doesn't effect me as much as it use to, which is good  It's getting easier to smile about it. 

On a lighter note, new camera for Christmas, and to keep it in theme. This is Gizmo  My nannas last remaining cat of the three she adopted nearly 5/6 years ago.





He clearly didn't enjoy the experience as much as I'd hoped..



He was rewarded with some chicken for his troubles, and excuse the missing tooth, he's not in his prime anymore


----------



## feorag

He's a lovely cat :flrt: and they're great photos! :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk

Been looking after a friends cats this week while they have been on holiday. Im not a cat person (dogs ftw) but I have grown rather fond of this pair of absolute NUTTERS!!!










Photobucket on my phone is being an arse.. A couple more pictures yo come once they decidebto show up in my file!


----------



## MrJsk




----------



## Esarosa

Cor blimey I've not been on rfuk in ages. How's everybody doing?


----------



## feorag

I'm still on every day, just checking to see what's going on, but never see any of the usual crowd on here and not much on the other thread! :sad:


----------



## Mikeyp2000

A few weeks back my girlfriend and I collected 2 lovely ragdoll cats to join our family. It was a 6 hour round trip but totally worth it. Even though they are rescue cats they have settled in so quickly. Here's some pics:

Merlot (a big boy, heavy when he decides to sit on you)




Izzy




I would certainly recommend ragdolls as a breed, they are so laid back, just prepare yourself for lots of hair!


----------



## feorag

Gorgeous cats. They aren't called Ragdolls for nothing - laidback is fairly kind, I call them brain dead! :lol2:

Definitely worth the drive I'd say! :2thumb:


----------



## Mikeyp2000

feorag said:


> Gorgeous cats. They aren't called Ragdolls for nothing - laidback is fairly kind, I call them brain dead! :lol2:
> 
> Definitely worth the drive I'd say! :2thumb:


Haha yeah they definitely lack some common sense sometimes 

Here's another pic, just got back from sainsburys with boxes.



I'm turning into a real cat person, surprising how much I like them. Better keep it a secret from my reptiles..


----------



## feorag

They worm their way in them there cats! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky

for those who havent seen ....


----------



## feorag

Yeh!!! :2thumbs: Congratulations Gina - I'd no idea!! :gasp:

Love your dress!


----------



## freekygeeky

feorag said:


> Yeh!!! :2thumbs: Congratulations Gina - I'd no idea!! :gasp:
> 
> Love your dress!


Thankyou xx


----------



## ami_j

*dances in*

I finally have a valid reason to post here :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Yeh! :jump: welcome to the nutty cat people section.

Were these the ones you were asking about.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Yeh! :jump: welcome to the nutty cat people section.
> 
> Were these the ones you were asking about.


haha it has taken me long enough. i had the nutty already though :whistling2:
no, i missed out on them, found another ad. I ummed and ahhed over adult cat vs kitten but i went with kitten for three reasons: dexter, i want him to be an indoor cat and i want him on a raw diet. plus, i have never had a kitten and fancied the madness. ask me how much madness i fancy tomorrow when i need to gt up early to feed him :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

butter wouldn't melt :lol2:


----------



## feorag

ami_j said:


> haha it has taken me long enough. i had the nutty already though :whistling2:
> no, i missed out on them, found another ad. I ummed and ahhed over adult cat vs kitten but i went with kitten for three reasons: dexter, i want him to be an indoor cat and i want him on a raw diet. plus, i have never had a kitten and fancied the madness. ask me how much madness i fancy tomorrow when i need to gt up early to feed him :lol2:


I Thought not, that advert said 3 months and no way that kitten's 3 months.

So I shall wait for the verdict tomorrow morning :lol2:

By the way has he a name yet?


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I Thought not, that advert said 3 months and no way that kitten's 3 months.
> 
> So I shall wait for the verdict tomorrow morning :lol2:
> 
> By the way has he a name yet?


Yeah he is 8 weeks. i was shattered yesterday so there were groans when my alarm went off at 6am xD 

just waiting for him to poop now.

poor dex is trying to be friends with him lol


----------



## feorag

Thought so! Bless Dexter! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Thought so! Bless Dexter! :flrt:


I know, i really wasn't sure how he would react to him. 
am i right in thinking he should be having small meals of about a teaspoon every 6 hours ish?


----------



## feorag

I would think he'll eat more than that in a meal,but I've never fed raw so I would imagine he might want more as there's no 'bulk'

He does look very young, maybe even not quite 8 weeks, nothing to size compare him with, but I would feed 4 meals a day and leave something down for him in case he's hungry in between.


----------



## ami_j

he's 740grams, not sure if hes smaller than he should be, doesn't sound a lot bless him.
I gave him a fair bit for his tea, he wolfs it down.
still waiting for him to use the tray. would taking litter from another cat maybe encourage him?


----------



## ami_j

And he has a name...Ozzy :flrt:

I borrowed some used litter from a friend of my mums, plonked it in the box, put him in and he wee'd instantly. He wee'd again just now before bed. No poo yet but I'm sure there will be by morning. I think he must of poo'ed somewhere in the house as if he had gone so long without he wouldn't be so lively and if he was blocked he would be puking. 

Gave him heart for his supper and he LOVED it! he's taken to raw so well, i'm so pleased. Its a bit weird seeing a cute lil kitten nomming on bloody chunks of heart though :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Never underestimate how long a kitten can hold in its wee and poo when it goes to its new home! Also of course you'll know if you're feeding raw there's a lot less 'waste' than if you're feeding food with bulking agents.

740g sounds a bit underweight for an 8 week old kitten, unless he was the runt of the litter when he was born.

Ozzy's good! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Haha good at holdimg it then? well he's used his tray three times that i have seen for wee's. hoping there is a poop soon now he's twigged its where he goes. I did think about the reduced waste thing. Aslong as hes not trying to go and not managing or throwing up or ill seeming i will just wait, my inner panic is worried about it but rushing him to a vet might just freak him out further


----------



## ami_j

I never thought i would say this but OMG HE POOPED!!!!! I'M SO RELIEVED


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Still can't get this kitten to use his tray reliably :bash:


----------



## Rach1

I'd love a cat again.
I had a cat when I was growing up a beautiful tri-tortie called Misty.
Then when I moved out I had two cats a little black and white called Spooky and a tabby called Syr.

My daughter is desperate for a cat but to have one it would have to be an indoor cat and live upstairs in my daughters attic room, which whilst it is huge (spans the entire house) I'm not sure it's a suitable idea..Lol.

I'd like a sphynx cat ideally... Love them.


----------



## feorag

I don't think the size of the house is important really Rach. What is important is the stimulus, so lots of toys, lots of attention and the cat will be fine.

A Sphynx would really need to be indoors most of the time anyway! :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1

that's nice of you to say but god forbid it got down stairs... Gus would think it was snack time!
Plus Mimosa wants a furry cat that she can brush and cuddle! LOL

On the plus size her room is the size of a small flat! LOL


----------



## Rach1

ok, so mulling this over...
if we WERE to get a kitten it would HAVE to be an indoor cat (which I'm not adverse to as I had indoor cats before) and it would have to be in Mimosa's room.
a) is this a problem?

Mim is obviously at school during the day but she and her cousin are in a lot afterschool and at weekends plus I'm at home in the day too.
so if I'm at home it can have free run of the upstairs cause id be in to make sure nothing went wrong! LOL.
when no one is in would it be ok for kitty cat to be in a large dog crate with food etc...??
I say this cause I would defo want to be sure it was safe?
I could let kitty have free run of Mimosas room but I'd rather err on the side of caution and be extra safe?

edit: would two be better than one? and would they need vaccinations if they are staying indoors?

edit2: do they need a widow to be able to sit at? mims room has sky light windows?


----------



## ami_j

Eileen, i'm sure you will know. Ozzy is black and his brother was tabby with socks. there was a third kitten who was white, not sure on gender. Mum was white. Will mum be covering black?


----------



## feorag

Rach1 said:


> ok, so mulling this over...
> if we WERE to get a kitten it would HAVE to be an indoor cat (which I'm not adverse to as I had indoor cats before) and it would have to be in Mimosa's room.
> a) is this a problem?
> 
> Mim is obviously at school during the day but she and her cousin are in a lot afterschool and at weekends plus I'm at home in the day too.
> so if I'm at home it can have free run of the upstairs cause id be in to make sure nothing went wrong! LOL.
> when no one is in would it be ok for kitty cat to be in a large dog crate with food etc...??
> I say this cause I would defo want to be sure it was safe?
> I could let kitty have free run of Mimosas room but I'd rather err on the side of caution and be extra safe?
> 
> edit: would two be better than one? and would they need vaccinations if they are staying indoors?
> 
> edit2: do they need a widow to be able to sit at? mims room has sky light windows?


Tough question Rach. There is no question that cats like to sit and look out of a window, so no window could deprive the cat of some 'entertainment' sitting on a windowsill watching the world go by.

2 would be better than one, but are you certain that you can't get Gus to accept a cat? When we got Skye he really wanted to kill our cats, but preventative measures and patience finally won out, although it took at least 6 months before the cats had any confidence to even walk in the room and over a year for them to walk past his nose end.

However, you would have to take into account that if you got a kitten it wouldn't be able to assess the dog very well, because of lack of experience.



ami_j said:


> Eileen, i'm sure you will know. Ozzy is black and his brother was tabby with socks. there was a third kitten who was white, not sure on gender. Mum was white. Will mum be covering black?


The way to look at white in cats is that it isn't a colour, it's an absence of colour, so 'technically' there is no such thing as a white cat. The white spotting gene (the curse of my breed!!) causes white patches and in extreme cases can give a white cat that is just one big spot, but that's quite rare.

More often a white cat is a dominant white masking its colour, so yes Ozzi's mum is masking black


----------



## Rach1

This is what I thought Eileen... When we first got the ferrets he was proper interested but by letting him see them everyday he gradually got used to them...
When we got Brodie he hated her... He actually bit her... So we kept her in a puppy crate whilst he was about so he could see but not touch... And after a month or so he was fine.
I was looking at mims sky lights and I think my dad could probably make a little ledge and mesh thing so a cat could sit and look out at the view but not get out.
Plus it would allow air into mims room a little better.


----------



## Rach1

My biggest hurdle is Joel! He will say no without a second thought.
He would see it all as a general nuisance, will say Gus won't like it and won't help.


----------



## feorag

Rach1 said:


> This is what I thought Eileen... When we first got the ferrets he was proper interested but by letting him see them everyday he gradually got used to them...
> When we got Brodie he hated her... He actually bit her... So we kept her in a puppy crate whilst he was about so he could see but not touch... And after a month or so he was fine.
> I was looking at mims sky lights and I think my dad could probably make a little ledge and mesh thing so a cat could sit and look out at the view but not get out.
> Plus it would allow air into mims room a little better.


That could work well, I did think you could do that, but didn't know whether you thought it would work or not.


----------



## RhianB87

I need some cat advice. 
I have two cats.
Mia is a thin female and Olly is a fat male! 
I am struggling to work out what to feed them to put some weight on one and get it off the other. 
I think I am just going to resort to feeding her seperatly but she isnt a big eater so wont eat when food it put down, she just picks at it. 

I was thinking about getting the royal canin calorie control, but I dont want take more weight of her.

I wouldnt say she is unhealthy but just isnt a big eater and the vets said she is fine. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ami_j

Growing like a weed :flrt:


----------



## temerist

so this is what happens when im not around, you let our thread die :gasp:

you obviously cant function properly when im not around :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Nowt to do with me Ian - I still come on here every day, but the rest have emigrated to Facebook and never come on here any more. :sad:


----------



## temerist

ahhh facebook, I gave it a go but it wasn't for me, how are you anyway Eileen :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Not so bad - good days, bad days, but in general nothing to complain about.

I have my Scottish granddaughter here on her school holidays and she cheers me up no end.

How about you??


----------



## temerist

Im not too bad ive got my grandkids the last week of the summer holidays so that will be nice and stressful :lol2: does no one really come on here anymore then


----------



## sketchin

This is parsley, one of my cats, not sure what he is other than he is lanky and pretty large.


----------



## feorag

sketchin said:


> This is parsley, one of my cats, not sure what he is other than he is lanky and pretty large.
> 
> [URL="http://i.imgur.com/u0nOD8O.png?1"]image[/URL]


No offence meant, but he looks in bread to me! :lol2:


temerist said:


> Im not too bad ive got my grandkids the last week of the summer holidays so that will be nice and stressful :lol2: does no one really come on here anymore then


Don't think so Ian, I only post on here if I have anything 'cat minded' to say, because they never post.

I'm more active on the dog chat thread now, as you'll probably have noticed :lol2:


----------



## kemist

Not been in here in ages but I thought i'd share the new cat space in our house


He went straight up it and hasn't been down since we finished building it, and swiped at OH when he reached up to stroke him (I can not even reach the shelf). I am taking that as a success.


----------



## feorag

Looks brilliant to me! :2thumb:


----------



## sketchin

kemist said:


> Not been in here in ages but I thought i'd share the new cat space in our house
> image
> 
> He went straight up it and hasn't been down since we finished building it, and swiped at OH when he reached up to stroke him (I can not even reach the shelf). I am taking that as a success.


Lucky cat. Also i dunno why but i swear when cats are higher than you or outside they think that they own you. More than usual at least. Or is this just my cats ? When they're on the roof for instance 9 out of 10 times if i reach up to stroke them they'll raise a paw or glare at me lol.


----------



## sketchin

Found one of my cats in the bin, made my day.


----------



## feorag

Many years ago we had a kitten who vanished, couldn't find him anywhere his mother and his siblings were mooching around knowing he was somewhere, so we mounted a search. We eventually found him in our flip top bin! :lol: He'd obviously jumped onto the lid, it had flipped and shut on him!


----------



## kemist

sketchin said:


> Lucky cat. Also i dunno why but i swear when cats are higher than you or outside they think that they own you. More than usual at least. Or is this just my cats ? When they're on the roof for instance 9 out of 10 times if i reach up to stroke them they'll raise a paw or glare at me lol.


Definitely! Luckily for us our house is Victorian so we have a front and middle room, the front is ours and the middle room has become an animal room. All the vivs are in there and loads of stuff for the cat to climb on.


----------

